#kubuntu 2006-02-06
<`Nomad> When si X lading, after all the network settings , etc.. have scrolled by?
<`Nomad> when is
<hatake_kakashi> well.. what I probably would do is when it starts up various other daemons is if possible switch it from there
<hatake_kakashi> I don't personally see there is a need to go as far as getting a rescue cd for that instance
<`Nomad> ok, you're right no point waiting..
<`Nomad> trying now..
<asraniel> anyone tried the kde 3.5.1?
<`Nomad> nope, didn't help
<hatake_kakashi> hmm
<`Nomad> I guess I'll go edit inittab to boot into 3
<`Nomad> Do I want rescue or Live-DVD
<asraniel> ok, another try, kde 3.5.1 is broken! it does not install correctly here (update from 3.5.0 to 3.5.1)
<`Nomad> asraniel: welcome to my world
<`Nomad> Now how to back out of it
<`Nomad> asraniel: What is wrong for you?  I boot up to a half white half black screen
<asraniel> `Nomad: dont know, didnt try to reboot...
<asraniel> `Nomad: its just that at install it could not install some packages
<asraniel> `Nomad: or more exactly, it could not install kdesdk
<`Nomad> There's no key combination to boot into runlevel 3?
<macd> you can goto init 3 after your booted easily.
<crimsun> why init 3?
<shmeebegek> anyone here know what goes on with the Kubuntu root password?
<crimsun> on Debian-based systems, there's no mucking with runlevels. 2-5 are identical by default.
<`Nomad> to avoid booting into gui
<`Nomad> ohh
<shmeebegek> I was given no option to specify it, and now I cannot su root because it asks me for a password...
<`Nomad> That makes sense now
<`Nomad> so how do I get to shell only without starting the xserver?
<bimberi> ubotu tell shmeebegek about root
<shmeebegek> I see in the FAQ that "there is no root password", but entering nothing
<shmeebegek> doesn't work
<crimsun> `Nomad: just zero out /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<shmeebegek> according to this it seems like "sudo" should work, but that doesn't make sense and seems very insecure...
<bimberi> shmeebegek: ubotu should have /msg'd you a link
<`Nomad> crimsun: empty the file and leave it there?
<crimsun> `Nomad: or just change it
<`Nomad> I'll go see, thanks
<shmeebegek> bimberi: ah
<ClayG> the xdmcp set up says its uses UDP:177, but nmaping myself shows xserver:7000 what gives? I want to be able to connect to my myself from another person's house so im trying to foward the right ports
<cherusker> hi @all
<picoss> !lamp
<ubotu> hmm... lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<`Nomad> crimsun: thanks.. I'm now looking at configuring X all over..
<`Nomad> !X
<ubotu> `Nomad: Bugger all, i dunno
<`Nomad> lol
<`Nomad> damn!  I never had any such problems since I switched to Ubuntu/Kubuntu, now I'm lost at the command line.. How di I launch xconfig?
<`Nomad> xorgconfig
<`Nomad> ?
<`Nomad> !xorg
<ubotu> xorg is, like, totally, to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Red_Herring> wierd ubotu
<`Nomad> Is it better to use framebuffer?
<`Nomad> oh wait..
<`Nomad> !framebuffer
<ubotu> `Nomad: Not a clue
<Red_Herring> !fb
<ubotu> I don't know, Red_Herring
<E-Train> I just installed a SUNIX USB 2.0 PCI card and when I sudo hdparm -t the usb 2.0 devices i get very slow speeds. One of them is a external hard drive and during mp3 playback it pauses for about 8 seconds after a few minutes of play. Anyone heard or seen this or have some advice
<Red_Herring> `Nomad: use xserver
<Red_Herring> E-Train: enable dma
<Red_Herring> !dma
<Red_Herring> ubotu direct messages you
<ubotu> Red_Herring: Do they come in packets of five?
<Red_Herring> so you have to type that in yourself
<`Nomad> xserver?
<E-Train> can you enable dma on a USB device
<Red_Herring> E-Train: type in !dma
<Red_Herring> itll answer those questions
<E-Train> !dma
<Red_Herring> !xserver
<ubotu> Red_Herring: I don't know
<Red_Herring> !xorg
<ubotu> xorg is, like, totally, to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Red_Herring> allright, that works too
<`Nomad> Oh ok, I just ran the reconfigure, but I think I should hav esaid no to framebuffer
<Red_Herring> http://slashdot.org/articles/06/01/31/1519224.shtml
<Red_Herring> ^ good job!
<Red_Herring> `Nomad: ok, then just run it again
<Red_Herring> its no big deal
<alagran> can I install Kubuntu by ftp?
<E-Train> Red - I have tried to do that and when i hdparm it does not list dma as one
<Red_Herring> E-Train: i dont think that it works after you restart
<Red_Herring> you need to put a startup script to do that
<`Nomad> Goobuntu.. lol
<Red_Herring> alagran: you should be able to...
<Red_Herring> what a crappy name, goobuntu
<Red_Herring> hope they change that
<redguy> how do I install KDM themes?
<Red_Herring> !kdm
<ubotu> Red_Herring: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Red_Herring> !kdmthemes
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Red_Herring
<Red_Herring> dumb ubotu
<redguy> ubotu knows all
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, redguy
<Hobbsee> redguy: use kdm theme manager, or edit a line in kdmrc, i think it is
<redguy> he is just a liar
<Red_Herring> !kdmthemes
<ubotu> Red_Herring: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Hobbsee> kdm theme manager is compiling
<Hobbsee> *is to be compiled
<redguy> Hobbsee: hrm
<Hobbsee> and ubotu isnt stupid, he's very useful
* Red_Herring beats ubotu with goobuntu
<Red_Herring> and then with a stick
<redguy> kdmrc you say
<Red_Herring> !kdmrc
<ubotu> Red_Herring: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<`Nomad> looks like I needed nv instead of nvidia
<Hobbsee> redguy: there are howtos on kde-look.org
<Hobbsee> redguy: yes, use locate kdmrc to find it
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: is kde themeing any easier with theme manager installed?
<Red_Herring> i just use baghira
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: kdm theming, yes
<Hobbsee> kde already has a theme manager - it's in system settings
<redguy> Hobbsee: I suppose that the Theme= line is responsible for the theme
<Hobbsee> yeah, i believe so
<robotgeek> i spent an obscene amount of time yesterday trying to figure out how :)
<Hobbsee> hehe - did you figure it out?
<Red_Herring> robotgeek: i assume you heard the news
<redguy> Hobbsee: I remember being able to change the theme in Debian using GUI stuff, how come the theme manager is not in kubuntu?
<robotgeek> Red_Herring: what news?
<Red_Herring> goobuntu
<`Nomad> !goobuntu
<ubotu> No idea, `Nomad
<Red_Herring> google annouced it is using a custom ubuntu internally
<Red_Herring> http://slashdot.org/articles/06/01/31/1519224.shtml
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: yeah, i figured out i really did not want window decorations or anything like that
<Red_Herring> ^ thats it
<robotgeek> Red_Herring: it wasn't announched :
<Hobbsee> i think they thought it was buggy or something - there's a package in REVU which means it should go into universe sometime
<Red_Herring> robotgeek: it wasnt?
<Red_Herring> whatever
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: in the end i changed my task bar color, and background. lol
<`Nomad> Do you think they used google to do the research to decide on a dist?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<robotgeek> Red_Herring: the register can report whatever they want to :)
<Red_Herring> still
<Red_Herring> its a good move
<robotgeek> true
<`Nomad> I forgot to save the content of the default-theme-manager file.. :(
<`Nomad> default-display-manager sorry
<_localhost> why can't irssi
<_localhost> not send with shift pressed
<robotgeek> it does
<`Nomad> can anyone give me that line?   /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<robotgeek> `Nomad: just sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<`Nomad> Don't I just need that line though?
<robotgeek> `Nomad: it will put all the lines necessary :)
<`Nomad> done.. :)
<`Nomad> I was worry I'd break X again hehe
<cherusker> hi @all!
<cherusker> can s.o. tell me where the "go to"-menu went (in konqueror)? I saw it in SuSE but not in Kubuntu?
<Xemanth^^> Vince McMahon <3
<clem_yeats> hi there..
<clem_yeats> I don't really understand.. why is KDE 3.5 available in breezy ? I thought new versions were coming on drapper...
<clem_yeats> it's great new anyway.. but it's a bit intriguing...
<clem_yeats> news
<Red_Herring> back
<Lord_Athur> hi all, is there a traslator english-spanish and vespaol-ingls to install via apt?
<Red_Herring> !spanish
<ubotu> Red_Herring: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<Red_Herring> i know!
<Red_Herring> !espa
<ubotu> Red_Herring: My cat's name is Mittens!
<Hobbsee> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Hobbsee> try in there
<Red_Herring> wow, thats awesome of me
<dark_suic> lol
<Lord_Athur> Hobbsee, could you tell me the name of a traslator application to install with apt????
<Hobbsee> Lord_Athur: apt-cache search translator
<Hobbsee> pick one that seems suitable
<rance> anybody use sql ledger?
<almien> Lord_Athur: "wordtrans"? (I don't know what that is, just did "apt-cache search translator")
<Lord_Athur> good idea :S
<Lord_Athur> ok almien i will try it
<clem_yeats> is kde 3.5.1 much better looking than 3.4 ?
<Red_Herring> ya
<almien> "wordtrans-kde" looks like the GUI
<Hobbsee> there's ktranslator as well, it looks like
<shmeebegek> how can I set up apt-get to look online? stupid question I know...
<Red_Herring> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Red_Herring> thats all
<clem_yeats> shmeebegek : apt-setup
<Red_Herring> !easyubuntu
<`Nomad> Thanks for all that helped, I'm back up and with 351
<ClayG> anyoen know a good place to get pixmaps (for icons I add to the panel)
<clem_yeats> Nomad : how's 351 ? I'm upgrading this moment...
<`Nomad> well, first it asked me for my Credit card number, I said no.. So it started telling me how nice I look, Have I been working out, etc.. SO I gave it the CC number.. It's gon eonline now, I don't know where or why?
<`Nomad> lol
<shmeebegek> hmm
<clem_yeats> mmm
<`Nomad> Looks pretty much teh same as before, is there a page that tells us what teh major improvements should be?  I guess it's mostly bug fixes.. :)
<shmeebegek> well I did apt-setup, and it only seemed interested in the cd-rom
<shmeebegek> and now I get an error when I try to do "apt-get install gaim"
<Red_Herring> are you SU?
<Red_Herring> root
<Red_Herring> etc.
<Red_Herring> try it with sudo
<Red_Herring> "sudo apt-get install gaim"
<clem_yeats> shmeebegek : you need to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list, then do a aptitude update
<shmeebegek> http://pastebin.com/533055
<shmeebegek> yes I am root
<Red_Herring> ok
<Red_Herring> just have ta make sure
<shmeebegek> clem_yeats: Ah thanks
<clem_yeats> or in adept.. change the repositories..
<clem_yeats> depends if you like the console or the click protocol better..
* Red_Herring loves the terminal
<Red_Herring> vi is neat
<Red_Herring> nano is nice
<shmeebegek> there are a number here to uncomment
<shmeebegek> which should I uncomment or add?
<clem_yeats> personnally I uncommented all of them..
<clem_yeats> and for every universe.. I added multiverse
<clem_yeats> :)
<shmeebegek> "also note that software in backports will NOT receive any review..."
<shmeebegek> I'll do all except those heh'
<clem_yeats> depends on your needs
<Hobbsee> what?  backports stuff would be reviewed...
<Hobbsee> it'd have to be...
<shmeebegek> that's what it says
<Hobbsee> weird!
<shmeebegek> every time I run apt-get I get that error
<Hobbsee> which error?
<shmeebegek> oh shi
<shmeebegek> *t
<shmeebegek> I was running adept
<Hobbsee> hehe
<shmeebegek> ahh there it goes
<shmeebegek> kubuntu is working pretty well :)
<hDp`> need 3 ET Mercs
<clem_yeats> lol
<thetr00per> hi everyone
<thetr00per> newbie here; just installed kbuntu after a few years away from linux
<clem_yeats> hi
<thetr00per> hey
<owner> thetr00per what did you use b4
<thetr00per> mandrake about 2= years ago
<thetr00per> just trying to find my feet again
<`Nomad> Not much about goobuntu on google
<`Nomad> !kde
<ubotu> rumour has it, kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<nat> is some one use Raki ?
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: are you still there?
<thetr00per> i've downloaded firefox but the shell is telling me that I need libstdc++
<owner> get libstdc then
<owner> from synaptic
<thetr00per> maybe I should be logged on as root?
<dark_suic> no, you need to install libstdc++5 in order to make it work :P
<thetr00per> thanks! told you I was rusty!:-)
<shmeebegek> I am trying to change the permissions on my ntfs mount points, and it just tells me "Read-only file system"
<shmeebegek> and it doesn't change
<shmeebegek> any ideas?
<crimsun> you can't write to NTFS by default
<crimsun> why are you trying to change permissions?
<shmeebegek> it doesn't have read permissions
<shmeebegek> I want it to have read permissions for all users
<crimsun> did you mount it with umask=022 ?
<shmeebegek> (I'm root)
<shmeebegek> I didn't mount it
<shmeebegek> it was mounted automatically I guess
<shmeebegek> (I found this out when I tried to mount it...)
<crimsun> /dev/sda1       /media/sda1     ntfs    umask=022,nls=utf8  0       0
<crimsun> adjust yours as appropriate in /etc/fstab
<shmeebegek> not sure what you're saying there
<flipjarg> Can anyone tell me how to install my 'bittorrent' .deb file that i've downloaded from bittorrent.com?
<flipjarg> i've tried 'apt-get install bittorrent.blah.blah.deb'
<flipjarg> says tha package cannot be found.
<jeroenvrp> flipjarg: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<flipjarg> ok
<flipjarg> looked like it worked, thank you :)
<jeroenvrp> flipjarg: you're welcome
<flipjarg> hmmmm... it doesn't work though.
<jeroenvrp> what the problem
<flipjarg> jason@obnoxium:~/Desktop$ bittorrent
<flipjarg> Traceback (most recent call last):
<flipjarg>   File "/usr/bin/bittorrent", line 177, in ?
<flipjarg>     import gtk
<flipjarg> ImportError: No module named gtk
<flipjarg> it gives me that ^
<jeroenvrp> ah
<owner> you have to install grk
<owner> gtk
<jeroenvrp> sudo apt-get install gtk
<flipjarg> can't find package... let me look in adept.
<jeroenvrp> flipjarg: do this:
<flipjarg> ..k
<jeroenvrp> sudo dpkg -r bittorrent
<flipjarg> removes it?
<jeroenvrp> sudo apt-get install bittorrent
<jeroenvrp> yes
<jeroenvrp> what you do
<owner> downloading from the repos will d/l all the dependencies
<jeroenvrp> you remove the manual-deb and install (indeed owner) it from the repos, so all de dependencies are met
<flipjarg> Yeah, i know about that. but i don't like that version
<jeroenvrp> flipjarg: thats opk
<owner> you should download it first from the repos then remove it
<jeroenvrp> after you that
<owner> but the dependencies will be kept installed
<flipjarg> oh
<jeroenvrp> after you installed the ubuntu-package, you can upgrade it with your manual .deb
<owner> jeroen has the right idea
* Hobbsee suggests they use sudo apt-get build-deb foo to get the build deps for foo without installing it
<flipjarg> ah, i'll see what i can do there then.
<jeroenvrp> flipjarg: just try the easy method first :-)
<flipjarg> k
<flipjarg> thanks guys i've got to go
<jeroenvrp> flipjarg: good luck
<Nirvana> I've been trying to compile flock for a while now, and always receive an error when it comes to building Mozilla. I have checked the mozilla build pre-req page, but it wasn't clear. I did what I could though. I downloaded their libIDL, and aliened it, I made sure I had all that gcc, pkgconfig, fontconfig, etc, and I get an error because (of what I believe is) the gtk files. Now, I am on Kubuntu, so I have to downloa
<Nirvana> I've tried this so far: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev libgtk1.2-dev, sudo apt-get build-dep mozilla-browser, and sudo apt-get build-dep firefox
<Nirvana> None of them eased the error. I only thought of using the apt-get build-dep  because I figured if I was building from source, it might be smart to get the build dependancies...
<Nirvana> error I receive: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/532048
<tututu> hi.
<tututu> does i am just running kubuntu, after my first installation
<tututu> i went smoothly.
<tututu> one question, does firefox come installed with kubuntu?
<crimsun> no
<tututu> does it come with ubuntu?
<Xemanth^^> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox does da trick
<Xemanth^^> withat that you get that freaking old 1.x Firefox
<thetr00per> i need to get gcc on my box; how big is the file?
<Xemanth^^> i mean 1.0.x
<thetr00per> spot the newbie
<tututu> where can i see the list of software to install?
<tututu> yes, i want to install 1.5
<Xemanth^^> i hope in Dapper Firefox 1.5 problems are solved :| Firefox 1.0.x is like over year old and still its not fixed in kubuntu
<tututu> and what about kubuntu
<tututu> *ubutu
<Xemanth^^> tututu: in my kubuntu x64 at least i got errors when loading firefox, it wouldn't start
<Xemanth^^> tututu: i installed today x86-64
<Xemanth^^> damn
<Xemanth^^> i mean x86
<tututu> so, how can i see a list of pacakages to installed
<tututu> to install
<tututu> and the packages already installed in my system
<Xemanth^^> tututu: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Nirvana> to install Fx 1.5: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<sampan> tututu  use Adept (package manager) application to view your already installed packages and to get others.  (you can manage your repositories list in Adept too)
<Nirvana> tututu: to see packages installed / all available pkgs, open Adept. It's K > System > Package Manager (Adept)
<tututu> wow. do i need to do all that to install it.
<tututu> hell!
<Nirvana> tututu: It's easy! Just copy and paste!
<Xemanth^^> LOL
<Xemanth^^> now i know why i didn't get 1.5 working
<Nirvana> tututu: though if your lazy (like me) you could always look on apt-get.org for a Fx 1.5 deb, but it may break your Fx :P
* jeroenvrp is weg: Away at the moment
<Xemanth^^> i woun't even think how to get 1.6 working
<Xemanth^^> :D
<Xemanth^^> Nirvana: if i don't need flash/java crap and i need 1.5 working
<tututu> thanks. Adept worked great
<Xemanth^^> but hmm dunno, haven't test with x86, i lost my mind while testing that x86-64
<Nirvana> Xemanth^^: Is that a question? If you don't need that, just only do a backup of your bookmarks, and not your plugins
<Xemanth^^> Nirvana: firefox 1.5 from firefox.org failed to start in my system
<Hobbsee> why'd it fail?
<Nirvana> did you follow the wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion Guide?
<Xemanth^^> it complained one weirdo error last month which i couldn't figure out
<thetr00per> i take it ubuntu doesn't come with the nvidia drivers?
<Hobbsee> and the dapper version seems to work, but keeps getting upgraded
<Hobbsee> Xemanth^^: pastebin the error?
<Xemanth^^> well this is first time when i hear about that help page!
<Xemanth^^> Hobbsee: cant do anymore, i uninstalled that x86-64 after pulling too many hairs
<sampan> thetr00per  there are nvidia drivers in the repos (nvidia-glx) -- they're not the absolute latest ones, but they've worked flawlessly for me thus far
<Nirvana> thetr00per: Ubuntu prolly doesn't because they are either: non-free or proprietary (can't be redistributed)
<sampan> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<_zero> ubotu: tell zero about easysource
<Nirvana> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Xemanth^^> nvidia drivers are one of the easiest drivers to install in the world of linujx
<Xemanth^^> linux*
<Nirvana> why is apt-get.org so slow?
<Nirvana> maybe ubotu knows :P
<Nirvana> !apt-get.org: why is it slow?
<ubotu> Nirvana: okay
<Nirvana> awww :P
<Xemanth^^> i think this might been problem:
<Xemanth^^> 1 - Install suport for 32 bits applications:  sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk linux32
<Xemanth^^> didn't ever know that i should do that
<Xemanth^^> in debian i didn't need to do that :|
<Nirvana> Debian = Owd Skoo (btw: I suck at phonetics)
<Xemanth^^> Nirvana: old skool ?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Nirvana> yep
<Hobbsee> oops...
<kingjere> Im trying to put kubuntu on a powerbook g3 with an external scsi cd rom. Can someone help me get started. i.e. boot from cd.
<Nirvana> kingjere: hole c to boot from cd
<Nirvana> that's C as in COOKIES
<kingjere> tried that. that little smiling face just stares at me.
<Nirvana> one mississippi minute, gotta google
<Nirvana>  is there a google ext. for Konversation, would be real cool :P
<Nirvana> kingjere: Check the has, and make sure you burnt the file as a DISK IMAGE, and not just dragged the .ISO file to the CD
<Nirvana> to check hash, pls hold
<kingjere> I burned with k3b as an image
<kingjere> Right now the cd is spinning and that little smiling face is looking at me like he knows something i don't
<Nirvana> hmm, try asking him to boot the Kubuntu CD :P
<sampan> kingjere  if he starts talking and telling you to do terrible things, PULL THE PLUG FAST!
<RobertKnight> Has anyone here had problems with the KMail after installing the Kubuntu KDE 3.5.1 packages?
<RobertKnight> I'm getting an undefined symbol error on startup
<Nirvana> RobertKnight: File a Bug Report
<RobertKnight> I just wanted to check for anything obvious that I might have done wrong
<Nirvana> kingjere: I wish I knew more about macs (they're shiny), but I don't, try ubuntuforums.org >> very smart people there
<Nirvana> that said I've been Windows-free since Halloween!
<Nirvana> which is...umm
<Nirvana> 3 full months!
<kingjere> I reburned the image and am trying again. There is alot more cd activity but alas, now its booting Mac OS
<Nirvana> does it have a floppy drive?
<Nirvana> maybe you can try a netboot
<kingjere> It has a floppy, but net boot is a little beyond my experience
<Nirvana> one sec, lemme find the page with netboot CD's
<Nirvana> kingjere: Mac is UNIX right?
<Nirvana> as in *nix?
<kingjere> Ok
<kingjere> what are you gettin at
<Aji-Dahaka> Nirvana: not particularly.
<Nirvana> kingjere: OK, now what you need is either 5 floppies, or one or two, and a lot of patience
<Aji-Dahaka> it's based on mach
<Nirvana> I thought it was based on BSD?
<Aji-Dahaka> and its userland is kinda ununixy for the most part
<Aji-Dahaka> Nirvana: mach microkernel for sure
<kingjere> floppies I got (blowing the dust off of them)
<Nirvana> kingjere: and here is the forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75372
<Nirvana> make sure you read the part on what you do with the files, because those files are not zip files
<Nirvana> wait, kingjere: do you want Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<kingjere> either is Ok
<Nirvana> I assumed Ubuntu (my bad)
<Aji-Dahaka> so, who understands how linux/kubuntu deals with keys?  I've got a Super_R key that is behaving wrong.  I try to bind it to something, so I press it, the label says Win, I hit X (for instance) it suddenly becomes Alt+X
<Nirvana> if you want Kubuntu, do a server install (read later in that post) and do a sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kingjere> are you sure these images are for Mac
<tututu> does anybody know why do i get this error when running apt-get
<tututu> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<tututu> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Aji-Dahaka> tututu: do you have something else with the file open?
<Aji-Dahaka> tututu: like adept/kynaptic/dselect/etc?
<tututu> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<tututu> adept is open
<Aji-Dahaka> close it and see if that keeps happening
<Aji-Dahaka> (should fix it)
* Cheapy wants goobuntu!
<Nirvana> tututu: make sure adept/apt-get aren't running!
<tututu> thanks.
* Nirvana has no idea what goobuntu is...
<tututu> i have downloaded skype
<tututu> the .deb
<tututu> how do i install it locally
<zorba64> Nirvana, googlized ubuntu...apparently
<Nirvana> lol
<Aji-Dahaka> noone with an idea about this broken key behaviour?
<Nirvana> tututu: right click: Ubuntu Package Something > INstall Package
<tututu> but, how do i do it from the cmd line?
<Aji-Dahaka> tututu: dpkg -i
<Aji-Dahaka> tututu: man dpkg
<Nirvana> sudo dpkg - filename.deb
<Nirvana> sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
* Aji-Dahaka kicks kubuntu
<tututu> so dpkg is for local files
<tututu> and apt-get is for remote files?
* Kubuntu cries
<Aji-Dahaka> tututu: dpkg is what all the other tools use
<Aji-Dahaka> tututu: so apt-get uses dpkg to install stuffs (iirc)
<Kubuntu> why Aji-Dahaka, why?
<tututu> ok. cool.
<tututu> thanks.
<Aji-Dahaka> Kubuntu: because it makes my keyboard not work
<tututu> there are some problem with dependencies
<Kubuntu> Kick me again and I'll shove you keyboard where the sun don't shine...
<Kubuntu> in the garbage
<Aji-Dahaka> Kubuntu: :)
<Kubuntu> yeah....
<Aji-Dahaka> tututu: install the dependencies.  apt should have them
<Aji-Dahaka> (though for me skype was broken)
<tututu> is there a way to do that automatically
<Aji-Dahaka> tututu: apt-get install <package name>
<Aji-Dahaka> I think that's as automatic as it gets for that
<tututu> nope
<tututu> wellk i did right click, install
<tututu> didn't run it from the cmd line
<Nirvana> who was trying to install skype: read here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto
<tututu> thanks.
<Nirvana> good ol' wiki
<Aji-Dahaka> ooh, fancy
<tututu> thanks a lot
<Aji-Dahaka> I don't see why it's doing this ... how is it gettitg the idea that it's Alt and not Win?
<Nirvana> why, what does the win key do?
<Aji-Dahaka> well, I go to the shortcut thing to bind it, press the "win" key, says Win, press the other key (like X) and it'll say Alt+X
<Aji-Dahaka> broken behaviour as X is reporting it as Super_R on press and release ...
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Nirvana> maybe file a bug?
<Aji-Dahaka> I suppose
<Aji-Dahaka> wonder whose this is.  Seems particular to kubuntu, I guess I'll try there
<tututu> is there a shortcut for launching the terminal?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Aji-Dahaka> works for me in non-linux kde and gentoo kde (I think)
<Aji-Dahaka> tututu: you can make one :)
<Aji-Dahaka> tututu: use the global hotkeys system
<tututu> but with the keyboard
<tututu> what is that?
<Aji-Dahaka> in the control panel, you go to *looking*
<Aji-Dahaka> regional and accessibility -> input actuans
<Aji-Dahaka> actions*
<Aji-Dahaka> you can bind keys to do pretty much anything you can imagine
<Aji-Dahaka> (probably more ... )
<tututu> where is the control panel?
<tututu> is it system settings?
<Aji-Dahaka> yeah, system settings
<tututu> yes, found it
<tututu> ok.
<Aji-Dahaka> meant kcontrol :p
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Aji-Dahaka> control panel ... heh ...
<Aji-Dahaka> had to set up a windows machine recently :(
<Hobbsee> everyone, please ignore me - trying to figure out konversation aliases
<Tallia1Kubuntu> guys, where in kde are saved the preferences selected in the past for "open as..." in the contextual menu
* Aji-Dahaka ignores Hobbsee 
<tututu> cool. thanks man
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> as in, i'm not out to ban people at random :P
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i remember that in gnome i can edit it directly from the contextual but in kde i have no idea :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> woohoo!
<callie> having fun Hobbsee ?
<Hobbsee> callie: sure, playing around with aliases, because some of the commands are really, really long!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> someone remember this location?
<callie> they are Hobbsee ?
<Aji-Dahaka> hmm ... where is that bug thingit
<Hobbsee> and when you want to ban quickly, you dont want to be wondering "hmmm...now what command do i want again?"
<Hobbsee> callie: sure, /msg chanserv op #kubuntu Hobbsee
<Hobbsee>  /quote remove #kubuntu nick quitmsg
<Hobbsee> plus any of the mode ones
<Aji-Dahaka> ah, launchpad.net
<Aji-Dahaka> so kubuntu bugs go under ubuntu?
* Aji-Dahaka wonders if he's on the wrong place
<Nirvana> Kubuntu >= Ubuntu
<Aji-Dahaka> Nirvana: where's the bug reporting thingit?
<Aji-Dahaka> ah, bugzilla from the kubuntu.org page
<Aji-Dahaka> anyone have a working Windows key on their keyboard?
<Hobbsee> Aji-Dahaka: yes, they do, they all go into launchpad
<Aji-Dahaka> Hobbsee: could you open xev and paste me the keycode output when you hit that key?
<starhawk> hi all
<Hobbsee> ah, no sorry, i was replying to the "where to report bugs"
<Hobbsee> my win key doesnt work
<Hobbsee> but it's in the top corner of the keyboard anyway, so is a pain
<Aji-Dahaka> oh, whoops
<Nirvana> Is it just me or is GNOME ugly?
<Nirvana> I'm looking at screenshots, and it's nothing like Windows or KDE, it's more, big-footy
<Aji-Dahaka> it's kinda ugly :p
<starhawk> I would like to know how to install (xmame-0.103.tar.bz2) on kubunta
<Aji-Dahaka> not as flexible in appearance as KDE (I don't think)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> i dont like it
<starhawk> I am new at this
<Hobbsee> starhawk: compile it
<Hobbsee> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<starhawk> what dose that mean
<Nirvana> !compile
<starhawk> I am new to this
<Nirvana> read^^
<Nirvana> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<starhawk> ok thank you
<Nirvana> most likely, what you want to do is type ./configure, then check to see if you have all the dependancies (build-essential, etc) and then make install, or if you want to make a .deb for others to use, you do make fakeroot checkinstall
<Nirvana> !commands
<ubotu> hmm... commands is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<Nirvana> wow, people at ubuntuforums.org hate me...
<sean_micken> so, does one must run a full dapper system to get kde3.5.1?
<owner>  why nirvana
<callie> ok this is interesting QTparted is reporting a partition as being hdb8 and DF is reporting it as being hdb9, any ideas here guys?
<owner> what is DF?
<callie> well 'df'
<owner> ok
<kb> anyone willing to answer a simple question?
<Nirvana> df = disk info (free space)
<callie> pretty useful comman really
<Nirvana> kb: I am a simple man
<Nirvana> sean_micken: no, just wait for it to be release for Breezy
<kb> hehe.... well, I'm just trying to determine where I can safely put a firefox tgz file and untar it in ubuntu
<Nirvana> technically, anywhere
<Nirvana> but the cool people
<Nirvana> haha b)
<Nirvana> B)^
<kb> yeah... that part I knew... but note the word safely
<_zero> can anyone point me towards a guide to installing vmware?
<Nirvana> well, people like to use their ~/ (home) directories, but I like /opt
<kb> what's the purpose of opt? optional?
<Nirvana> _zero: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare?highlight=%28vmware%29
<Nirvana> maybe
<Nirvana> alls I know is that that's where I put Fx last time I installed it
<shmeebegek> so now I am trying to compile my ZyDAS drivers, and it's looking for a directory called "build" in the kernel source directory
<Nirvana> but that said, read this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<shmeebegek> but, this directory is not present
<shmeebegek> any ideas?
<kb> hey!  that's pretty much exactly what I was looking for.  I just didn't stumble across it.  8)-~
<kb> thanks Nirvana
<Nirvana> shmeebegek: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<Nirvana> here's a search: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/ZydasZD1211?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=zydas&fullsearch=Text
<shmeebegek> wonderful :)
<Nirvana> hey guess what everyone. Chances are, you don't want to type /list --> it's really long
<starhawk> hi me again
<Hobbsee> hehe Nirvana!
<Nirvana> hello
<sean_micken> Nirvana: but i would like at least 3.5
<Hobbsee> in irssi, you have to type /list =YES for it to work lol - it refuses with /list
<Nirvana> sean_micken: there was an announcement for 3.5
<Nirvana> one sec...
<starhawk> ok what do I do with this  (./configure)
<starhawk> do I put the file name with it or what
<Nirvana> wait, sean_micken: it seems there was an announcement for 3.5.1, that I didn't read!
<Nirvana> HOORAYYY!
<Nirvana> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<Nirvana> starhawk: no, just type ./configure
<Nirvana> but make sure you are IN THE DIRECTORY THAT YOU UNZIPPED THE PROGRAM
<sean_micken> Nirvana: right! now, how do i get it on breezy? do i have to upgrade to dapper?
<Nirvana> sorry, cheese dip on caps key
<Nirvana> sean_micken: no
<Hobbsee> sean_micken: you can get it on breezy
<starhawk> ok then how dose it know what to configure
<Hobbsee> Nirvana: hehe, sounds like you should clean your keyboard!
<Nirvana> sean_micken: type this (in Konsole): wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<Nirvana> Now type this (same konsole): sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<Nirvana> Now type this: sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<shmeebegek> how long should "modprobe" take?
<Nirvana>     * deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351 breezy main
<Nirvana>     * deb ftp://bolugftp.uni-bonn.de/pub/kde/stable/3.5.1/kubuntu breezy main
<Nirvana>     * deb http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/3.5.1/kubuntu breezy main
<Nirvana>     * deb http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu/pub/software/kde/stable/3.5.1/kubuntu breezy main
<Nirvana> copy those into /etc/apt/sources.list, but delete the *
<Hobbsee> you'll only need one repo, not all of those
<Hobbsee> they're mirrors
<shmeebegek> just an order of magnitude? seconds, minutes?
<Nirvana> ^^ beat me to it
<Nirvana> sheebegek: depends on system
<shmeebegek> Nirvana:  Kernel 2.6.12, Kubuntu...
<Nirvana> sheebegek: faster system = faster compiling
<shmeebegek> Nirvana:  The driver is ZyDAS 1211
<shmeebegek> Nirvana:  Ah, P4 3.2Ghz
<Nirvana> just let it go
<Nirvana> bah, p4...
<shmeebegek> I am, but I'm just wanting to know how long it will take before I might suspect that it has locked up
<Nirvana> p3 700Mhz > p4 3.2Ghz
<shmeebegek> hey I got this laptop for $1000, a deal that I couldn't refuse
<shmeebegek> it has a 17.1" screen
<shmeebegek> :)
<sean_micken> Nirvana: i don't need all of those mirrors, do i?
<Nirvana> no
<sean_micken> Nirvana: also, can you tell me how to get nvidia driver installed?
<Nirvana> https://wiki.ubuntu.com > search nvidia and click text not titles
<shmeebegek> what exactly does modprobe do though? does it actually start the module?
<Nirvana> sheebegek: lol, nice and, yes, compiling does take a long time, and it has not frozen
<shmeebegek> I've had lockups with (the  Windows version of) this driver
<shmeebegek> Nirvana:  Well I already compiled, it does further compiling on modprobe?
<Nirvana> maybe
<shmeebegek> Nirvana:  I'm just wondering, am relatively new to Linux
<Nirvana> same
<Nirvana> well
<Nirvana> 3 months..
<shmeebegek> also I'm wondering how I only have 6MB of RAM free
<shmeebegek> when I have 512MB of RAM
<shmeebegek> :-/
<shmeebegek> and in "top", I see nothing using a lot of memory
<shmeebegek> highest thing is using 4%
<Nirvana> mod probe = kernel modules = lots o' memory
<shmeebegek> has been like this every time I've checked
<Nirvana> you can read here: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/alsa-howto/c1605.htm
<shmeebegek> but I'll check it again when modprobe ends
<Nirvana> that said, YIPEE, I am downloading kde 3.5.1....hopefully the desktop bug was fixed...
<shmeebegek> also, is there a shortcut key to switch tabs in Kubuntu? on Windows it is ctrl+tab
<zorba64> shmeebegek, is probably cached for later use
<shmeebegek> but that seems to switch desktops
<`Nomad_Away> no more kdevelop^
<`Nomad_Away> ?
<shmeebegek> (how can I check how much is "really" being used then?)
<Nirvana> no idea
<shmeebegek> hmm, how long as modprobe taken for you in the past?
<Nirvana> I've never even heard of it til today :D But I know compiling kernels can take a long time
<shmeebegek> I'm not compiling the kernel though :-/
<Nirvana> modprobe = modules for kernel
<shmeebegek> I know what it is
<shmeebegek> it installs the module AFAIK
<shmeebegek> I already compiled it
<Nirvana> hmm
<Nirvana> I'd say let it do whatever, and check back in a while
<Nirvana> aww, kde 3.5.1 65 MB of archives...I'm gonna be d/ling all night!
<Nirvana> well, 1h2m30s... but yeah
<mpm2> Anyone know how to find out what video card is installed in a computer (short of opening it up and trying to read off the card)?
<Nirvana> umm
<Nirvana> top?
<Nirvana> top << type that in Konsole
<zorba64> shmeebegek, ksysguard
<Nirvana> I got ripped off! it's not 700Mhz... it's 696.991...
<Nirvana> mpm2: do you have Windows on that computer?
<Nirvana> try sisoft Sandra
<mpm2> Nirvana: no, but I figured it out lspci
<Nirvana> ohh yeah!
<bimberi> mpm2: i'm in here too :P
<mpm2> err someone on #ubuntu told me :-) thanks
<Nirvana> sheit, I knew that!
<zorba64> shmeebegek, pretty coloured graphs shoudl give you an idea
<_shmeebegek> anyone got a link to the "WiFiHowTo"?
<callie> mpm2, lspci
<_shmeebegek> the one that I've found is broken
<callie> anyone here familiar with QTparted?
<zorba64> callie, have used it a few times
<_shmeebegek> I can see the network
<_shmeebegek> but I don't know how to make it connect
<Nirvana> _shmeebegek: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com and search for it, such as https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowTo
<callie> i've got a drive here showing up as read-only, strange thing is that its not and i've been altering the fs earlier
<zorba64> callie, what do you mean by altering the fs?
<Nirvana> check your /etc/fstab
<callie> converting fat partitions to ext3 zorba64
<callie> Nirvana, the drives are not mounted
<Nirvana> I don't understand then... how is it not mounted, yet showing up as read only?
<zorba64> callie, then you may have to reboot to update the partition table, or try unmounting then remounting that partition then see if it reads it as r/w
<_shmeebegek> I don't know what's going on, I'm chatting but  I can't ping google
<callie> zorba64, its not one partition but it seems the whole drive
<_shmeebegek> I can't go to the website
<zorba64> callie, did you run qtparted as root/sudo?
<callie> zorba64, yup
<Nirvana> wow, lag: 8s...lol
<_shmeebegek> Nirvana:  to me ?
<Nirvana> nope, to #kubuntu
<_shmeebegek> this is strange
<Nirvana> _shmeebegek: try kdesu systemsettings, click network, and verify the correct settings are there
<Hobbsee> Nirvana: what's teh problem?
<zorba64> callie didnt chaged the size of the partition?...just unmounted it and formatted it?
<callie> zorba64, yeah
<Nirvana> hobbsee: downloading kde 3.5.1
<Nirvana> sow: 50m12s
<Hobbsee> yay
<callie> gonna try a reboot
<callie> brb
<Nirvana> not yay, it's 10, will be 11 by the time it's done, and I have a science exam tomorrow morning! and science is evil and there's aphids in my textbook
<Hobbsee> LOL!
<Hobbsee> so stop chatting, and study, then come back when it's done
<Nirvana> I studied enough... just that this computers too noisy to sleep near
<Nirvana> hence why I can't sleep now :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<cgentry72> can someone help? I can't boot into my newest kernel since i changed my bootsplash according to instructions here http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=31192
<cgentry72> how do i fix that... at this point i dont care about a bootsplash
<Nirvana> did you modify the /boot/grub/menu.lst (sorry I can't open the link, I'm d/ling kde 3.5.1) In this case, open konqueror and check to see if you have a menu.lst~, and just restore that
<Nirvana> or, you can apt-get update && apt-get upgrade to try to fix it...
<Bicchi> When I move any window on the desktop there apears to be a long shadow that trails back to the original location. I have 1GB of ram and a fast cpu. What could this be.
<kb> Nirvana...  Just wanted to thank you again.  that site was exactly what I needed.  8)
<cgentry72> apt-get update and apt-get upgrade?
<cgentry72> i did that but haven't rebooted yet to see if it worked
<Nirvana> you could try (I'm sorry I can't visit the site to be more helpful)
<cgentry72> also how do i remove older kernels?
<Nirvana> cgentry > it is not wise to, but if you must know
<Nirvana> open a konsole, and cd /
<Nirvana> now ls -all and look for someline like vmlinuz.old and initrd.old
<cgentry72> everything looks fine in the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cgentry72> it goes through the grub boot and then it just stalls unless i pick an older kernel
<Nirvana> god,I wish the page would just load...
<Nirvana> what error do you get?
<cgentry72> on kde-look it says this: 1) Move the file to /usr/lib/usplash.
<cgentry72> 2) $ sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/usplash/kubuntucrystal-splash.so /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so
<cgentry72> 3) $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<cgentry72> 4) Reboot and look.
<cgentry72> step 3 is probably the problem
<sean_micken> did the packagers not including xinerama support in the kde packages?
<sean_micken> i don't see the xinerama options in my desktop settings
<Nirvana> maybe when you reconfigured, something went wrong?
<sean_micken> Nirvana: i never configured 3.4 either
<sean_micken> fresh install
<Nirvana> sean_micken: I was talking to cgentry72 ... forgot to prefix that with their name
<Nirvana> sean_micken: xinerama doesn't come packaged with Kubuntu, if that's what your wondering
<cgentry72> i'm not sure what you mean by reconfigure?? does everything appear correct in the instructions?
<Nirvana> usually when you dpkg reconfigure, it asks you questions, gives you options. Did it?
<cgentry72> nope
<callie> okay, i sorted it by formatting from a command line
<callie> :D
* Nirvana raises his left thumb
* Nirvana gets the right one up too.. for a two thumbs up :D
<cgentry72> so do u think upgrading or updating will correct this?
<callie> now all i got to do is move around 60GB of data :D
<gamma> how do i go about downgrading a package?
<callie> but i at least now have a truely windows free computer!
<Nirvana> gamma: does Synaptic have a downgrade option, I know Adept doesn't.
<Nirvana> and I don't know if there's a command either.
<MadRush> whats the right man i should be reading if id like to add screen resolutions
<Nirvana> man xorg maybe? I usually tell people to search ubuntuforums.org
<MadRush> alrighty
<gamma> Nirvana: there's gotta be some kind of command line :/
<Nirvana> gamma: I'm new to linux too, try man apt-get
<gamma> i'm trying that right now D:
<Nirvana> MadRush: you want to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MadRush> actually i did
<MadRush> it didn't do anything, much to my suprise
<Nirvana> MadRush: and for modes, you do
<Nirvana> "999x999" "888x888"
<Nirvana> ohh, then try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Nirvana> wait, b4 you do that
<Nirvana> make sure you put it in all of them (well at least depth 24 and depth 16)
<MadRush> yeah, i did.  im gonna do the dpkg thing, and before i do, what's it do? (it obviously seems to reconfigure it, but eh what's it mean)
<sean_micken> Nirvana: i have a bunch of packages being keep back.. how do i get those upgraded?
<Nirvana> MadRush: I know that it will ask you for resolutions. Just keep a back up or xorg.conf just in case
<callie> sean_micken, unless you have any real reason to upgrade i recommend that you dont
<MadRush> ok. thanks a lot
<GameOver69> hey guys what program is comparable to dc++... i tried linux dc++ but its too buggy
<Nirvana> gamma: you want the option -t
<Nirvana> I think
<Nirvana> GameOver69: what is dc++ (I have no working internet connection right now, and can't google/look at web pages, but I would like to help)
<callie> WOW! not using any vfat drives has halved my usage of ram
<callie> freaking hell!
<MadRush> hmm
<MadRush> that bothers me heh
<Nirvana> also is the linux version buggy as in it crashes, or buggy as in it won't start
<MadRush> gives me all the more reason to want to format my new drive in ext3
<callie> ext3 certainly operates a lot faster under linux too
<callie> as you'd expect
<sean_micken> callie: well, it's the newer version of a bunch of kde apps... why is it blocking those anywy?
<callie> sean_micken, blocking?
<sean_micken> held back
<Nirvana> gamma: are you there, I found it!
<Nirvana> what you do is apt-get install (PROGRAM) -t version#
<callie> im not 100% on this but i dont think they get upgraded unless a dependancy demands it or you specify that you'd like them to upgrade
<Nirvana> sean_micken: try sudo apt-get upgrade -s to do a simulation, which will tell you the error
* Hobbsee tries to understand what callie is saying
<callie> its likely that upgrading some of those packages might break some other dependancies
<Hobbsee> sean_micken: sudo apt-get dist-upgarde
<MadRush> nirvana i owe you
<MadRush> heh
<sean_micken> Hobbsee: yep, and its giving m ea list of packages being "kept back"
<Nirvana> :D
<Hobbsee> callie: more likely that they're trying to install more packages
<Nirvana> Not bad for a 3 month user, eh?
<Hobbsee> sean_micken: even with a dist-upgrade?
<GameOver69> Nivana: its a direct connect client
<sean_micken> Hobbsee: yes
<GameOver69> its a p2p client os to speak
<Hobbsee> pastebin the entire error?
<MadRush> oh my
<MadRush> okay i have an interesting dilemna: i cant play with my network settings because i cant see the buttons, they go off the bottom of my screen (1024x768 is my max)
<Nirvana> MadRush: that is a bug
<dark_suic> it has happened to a lot of people, MadRush
<MadRush> oh
<MadRush> heh
<michael> are all athlon chips k7 architecture?
<dark_suic> MadRush, try running kdesu kcontrol
<Nirvana> what you want to do is in the terminal, type kdesu systemsettings
<Nirvana> anf click network from there
<denny> hello
<denny> I need some help
<Nirvana> ^^kcontrol is good too
<denny> now I'm usin ubuntu
<ClayG> manveru, does anyone know what the name of the package is for the firefox java plug in?
<Nirvana> well GameOver69: in 12 minutes, not only will I have Kde 3.5.1, but I will be able to help!
<ClayG> using the ubuntu guide doesn't work, i think the info's old
<denny> and i want to install kubuntu
<Nirvana> denny: just ask the question
<GameOver69> Nirvana, kde 3.5.1 came out>
<GameOver69> ?
<denny> ok
<Hobbsee> !tell ClayG about java
<denny> to install the kde desktop
<denny> is just I type
<denny> sudo apt-get install kde
<Nirvana> gameover69: yes, check Kubuntu.org > front page, second post
<denny> ?
<Nirvana> no
<GameOver69> oh goood
<Nirvana> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Nirvana> denny: type: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<denny> ok
<denny> thnx
<GameOver69> is that the command for 3.5.1
<denny> I'm usin
<Nirvana> gameover69: read the announcement, you have to add some keys, and edit your /etc/apt/sources.list to get 3.5.1
<cgentry72> how do i remove a kernel version because my newest kernel is all screwed up since i tried the bootsplash thingy
<GameOver69> yeah i see it
<cgentry72> i've tried to update and upgrade and it didn't work
<GameOver69> Nivana: is it worth the update
<ClayG> manveru, does anyone know what the name of the package is for the firefox java plug in?
<Hobbsee> !tell ClayG about javadeb
<ClayG> looks like he/she aint listening , lol
<sean_micken> ok
<Nirvana> OK
<sean_micken> here's the pastebin
<MadRush> 'Su returned with an error'
<sean_micken> http://pastebin.com/533258
<Nirvana> cgentry72: you will probably have to restore your older kernel, and upgrade to get the new one back
<Nirvana> sean_micken: use sudo
<Nirvana> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Nirvana> !su
<ubotu> Nirvana: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<cgentry72> and by restore do you mean completely restore, like with the install cd?
<cgentry72> please say no
<Nirvana> no
<Hobbsee> !su is see !sudo
<ubotu> Hobbsee: okay
<Nirvana> cgentry72: no
<cgentry72> ok and how do i restore?
<Nirvana> cgentry72: what you do is
<Nirvana> one sec
<Nirvana> laggy computer
<cgentry72> k
<Nirvana> do you have the *.10 kernel installed?
<Nirvana> I assume you do...
<cgentry72> yes
<Nirvana> alright
<cgentry72> currently 2.6.12-10-686
<Nirvana> first do this:
<sean_micken> Nirvana: i am using sudo
<Nirvana> cgentry72: cd /; sudo mkdir backup
<Nirvana> sean_micken: su returned with an error = use sudo, no?
<Nirvana> cgentry, copy that^^^
<Hobbsee> Nirvana: yes, use sudo
<sean_micken> Nirvana: no... my error is that packages aren't being upgraded, but kept back.
<Nirvana> OK
<Hobbsee> sean_micken: can you pastebin the entire error that you get please?
<cgentry72> k
<sean_micken> Hobbsee: i did man.
<Hobbsee> did you give us the link?
<Nirvana> sean_micken: copy and paste this: sudo apt-get upgrade -s
* Hobbsee never saw it
<Nirvana> cd /; sudo mkdir backup
<sean_micken> Hobbsee: http://pastebin.com/533258
<Hobbsee> oh, thanks :)
<Nirvana> http://pastebin.com/533258 =  link
<Nirvana> anyways, cgentry72, you there?
<cgentry72> yes
<Nirvana> you did the http://pastebin.com/533258
<Hobbsee> sean_micken: try "sudo apt-get install libkcddb1 libkonq4 libkpimexchange1 libkpimidentities1 libkscan1 libksieve0 libktnef1"
<Nirvana> F*&*!
<sean_micken> Hobbsee: or just -f for force, eh?
<Nirvana> cgentry72: I meant, you did the: cd /; sudo mkdir backup
<cgentry72> yes
<Hobbsee> just try those libs
<Nirvana> OK
<Nirvana> now
<manveru> ClayG: you called?
<Nirvana> sudo cp vmlinuz /backup; sudo cp vmlinuz.old /backup
<cgentry72> ok
<GameOver69> woo finished updating to 3.5.1
<Nirvana> God that's fast!
<Nirvana> I just finished downloading :P
<GameOver69> im gonna restart when i come back i want an asnwer to tha tdc++ question :)
<Nirvana> cgentry72: now, just delete (sudo rm vmlinuz; sudo cp vmlinuz.old vmlinuz) the old one, and put in the new one
<cgentry72> ok
<Nirvana> not yet
<Nirvana> sudo mv /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-386 /backup/
<Nirvana> that makes your old vmlinuz be restored, pointing to your old kernel, and your new vmlinuz be put in teh backup dir
<Nirvana> now, do cd /; ls -all
<cgentry72> ok
<Nirvana>  and make sure vmlinuz shows this: vmlinuz -> boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386
<Nirvana> note the 9 (nine) and not the 10 (ten)
<Nirvana> OK, now it's time for the initrd thing
<Nirvana> it's basically the same steps
<Nirvana> cd /; sudo cp initrd /backup; sudp cp initrd.old /backup; sudo rm initrd; sudo cp initrd.old initrd; sudo mv /boot/initrd.img-2.6.12-10-386 /backup
<Nirvana> cd /; sudo cp initrd /backup; sudo cp initrd.old /backup; sudo rm initrd; sudo cp initrd.old initrd; sudo mv /boot/initrd.img-2.6.12-10-386 /backup
<Nirvana> cgentry ^^ that was for you, the latter one, the former has a typo
<cgentry72> how do i make sure vmlinuz shows boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386?
<ClayG> I'm trying to get the games from pogo to work for my Gf, anyone here play on pogo.com?
<Nirvana> you don't, it has to show it
<cgentry72> sorry yes it does
<Nirvana> and did you do the initrd steps too?
<cgentry72> not yet getting ready to
<Nirvana> cgentry72: cd /; sudo cp initrd /backup; sudo cp initrd.old /backup; sudo rm initrd; sudo cp initrd.old initrd; sudo mv /boot/initrd.img-2.6.12-10-386 /backup
<_zero> does anyone know how to set colors in programs like Konsole?
<Nirvana> why did clayG leave....
<`Nomad> Would anyone here have experience with installing a Samsung laser printer?  linux is supported, an dthey come with their own CD for installation, but it keeps asking me for a root password into it, I can<t seem to avoid it, no matter what i do..
<Nirvana> _zero: settings: Schema
<cgentry72> first part says cp omitting directory 'initrd'
<Nirvana> root pass = user pass?
<Nirvana> darn, my bad cgentry72
<`Nomad> ohh!!  I just went deeper in teh options, it's a CUPS admin password it wants
<Nirvana> one sec
<`Nomad> it doesn,t work when I use my regular id an dpass no :(
<GameOver69> Nirvana, how u doin man... would u be able ot help me now?
<Nirvana> cgentry72: cd /; sudo cp initrd.img /backup; sudo cp initrd.img.old /backup; sudo rm initrd.img; sudo cp initrd.img.old initrd.img; sudo mv /boot/initrd.img-2.6.12-10-386 /backup
<Nirvana> GameOver69: yes
<cgentry72> k
<tecs> how do i go back to the default kde settings for kubuntu. cause for some reason while tweaking my settings my fonts for some apps are super small. i already adjusted the fonts in settings but apps like xchat has super small fonts
<GameOver69> ok so i need an alternative to DC++ i tried linux dc++ but its not that great
<cgentry72> i cant' do that all on line can i?
<GameOver69> i have valknut... a nd im not diggin that much either... doesnt seem tolike to connecto to othehr users
<Nirvana> cgentry72: you should be able to paste it
<`Nomad> !cups
<ubotu> from memory, cups is The Common UNIX Printing System (or CUPS) is a printing system and general replacement for lpd and the like.  See also http://linuxprinting.org/
<cgentry72> k done with that
<Nirvana> cgentry72: make sure you have:initrd.img -> boot/initrd.img-2.6.12-9-386 and vmlinuz -> boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386 when you do an ls -all
<cgentry72> yes i have all that
<cgentry72> so now ls -all?
<Nirvana> ls -all = directory listing = should tell you what I told you
<cgentry72> yes it does
<Nirvana> GameOver69: I didn't forget about you, I'm searching sf.net for an alternative
<GameOver69> Nirvana, thank you
<cgentry72> now what do i do?
<Nirvana> cgentry72: one sec
<cgentry72> k srry
<Nirvana> OK
<zblach> hi
<zblach> i'm having serious trouble. i'm half-way to a 3.5.1 move, and things aren't going well
<Nirvana> cgentry72: now open (sudo kwrite /boot/grub/menu.lst) your grub menu list
<cgentry72> k
<Nirvana> zblach: explain problems, post errors at kubuntu.pastebin.com and link here
<zblach> can't open konquerer
<zblach> thats a problem, for starters
<cgentry72> got it
<tecs> just wondering will ubuntu detect components on a very ol;d machine.? im planning to revive a p166 64 mb ram 5 gig hd that has been stuck for years. but is working im going to replace the hard drive though... i mean its a p166:)
<michael> umm, when you run glxgears where do the fps show up???
<Nirvana> cgentry72: now look for the part that says "title Ubuntu kernel 2.6.12-10-386" and "title Ubuntu kernel 2.6.12-10-386 (recovery mode)" -> just delete the whole section, from title to boot, and leave the three sections that have "Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-9-386" and "Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-9-386 (recovery mode)" and of course "memtest86+"
<Nirvana> tecs: yes
<cgentry72> ok
<Nirvana> michael: look for the command switch, usually they tell you how to make the fps show
<Nirvana> gameover69: I have not forgot about you
<michael> command switch?  not familiar with that term... man glxgears shows nothing, although I found one online...
<Nirvana> gameover69: is http://sourceforge.net/projects/wxdc (wxdc) good enough
<gamma> zblach: try rebooting or restarting x atleast?
<zblach> yup
<Nirvana> glxgears --help?
<cgentry72> ok so the first one is Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12 default
<zblach> uh... panel says 3.4.3 and konq. says 3.5.1
<gamma> zblach: eek so you only half installed.. does adept give you any more pkgs to upgrade?
<tecs> will kde work fine with that? i eman wont it have troubles? im palnnign to revive it for my lil sister so she can play with it
<Ayiden> I am building a server. I have a domain name that will be linked to the servers IP. When the OS is installed and the domain asked should the domain that the computer will host be put there or should localhost?
<GameOver69> nirvana... thanks
<Nirvana> cgentry72: should be Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-9-386
<zblach> gamma: no. no more to upgrade
<Nirvana> gameover69: was that it?
<zblach> adept says 0
<GameOver69> nirvana.... how do u check to see if i my3d card is set to the ati drivers i have
<GameOver69> fglrx? or something
<tecs> grep
<cgentry72> k it's not
<Nirvana> gameover69: lspci tells you what your 3d card is
<Nirvana> cgentry, I'll paste you what you need, one sec
<cgentry72> k thanks for your help really
<GameOver69> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7                                                                                       LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] 
<GameOver69> yeah but does tha tmean the drivers are installed properly
<gamma> zblach: re-update your source list thingy
<hatake_kakashi> GameOver69: that's got nothing to do with drivers
<hatake_kakashi> that's just what kernel detected
<Nirvana> cgentry72: why doesn't it have a 10 or 9?
<zblach> gamma: can you reword that?
<GameOver69> hatake_kakashi, ok so how do i check
<gamma> zblach: click the first button on the left in adept
<GameOver69> because i coudlnt even run a simple game like darwinia and i know i can run it
<Peolo2> hi there
<Nirvana> cgentry72:paste it at http://cgentry72.pastebin.com
<Peolo2> huhhh i got it
<Peolo2> im in
<cgentry72> i have 2.6.12-9-386 but it's further down the list
<Peolo2> :9
<Peolo2> :9
<hatake_kakashi> GameOver69: I believe after installing it, it should come under as modules.. so maybe lsmod| grep fglrx or something?
<Peolo2> im so hapy :)
<Nirvana> cgentry72: paste your whole /boot/grub/menu.lst
<GameOver69> hatake_kakashi, nothing ha ppened
<cgentry72> http://cgentry72.pastebin.com/533281
<Ayiden> is it okay that I kept the default "localhost" if not then how do I change it?
<Peolo2> could any1 tell me please which libs i need for firefox ? im kinda new in linux things. about 4 days now. installed suse, but today i installed kubunti
<Peolo2> works well
<hatake_kakashi> GameOver69: type lsmod and look for something new.. I do not know the exact module name for ATI as I currently do not have it yet
<zblach> Gamma, tried that a few times. not working
<zblach> nothing left to upgrade, supposedly
<GameOver69> yes but if u type in something fglrx i know it tells u what drivers are being used
<Peolo2> firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<gamma> and you have the line 'deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351 breezy main'?
<hatake_kakashi> GameOver69: as in used by X?
<Peolo2> apt-get install libstdc
<Peolo2> ?
<tecs> hmmm, how come some games that i install through synaptic wont show up in the games menu
<Ayiden> When kubuntu asks on installation what the domain should be is that for local networks only? It should have nothing to do with my domain that the computer is hosting correct?
<Peolo2> yep ayiden
<cgentry72> Nirvana: still there?
<zblach> gamma: yes
<Ayiden> tecs: because the installlations didnt put the links there check the games and put a link in /usr/bin to the program and then it will most likely show up
<Ayiden> Peolo2: Thank you
<Peolo2> well, i need sum help. if any1 got a sec and wants to help a fresh new ubuntu user out --> feel free to pm me
<Ayiden> tecs: that is if the game wont run too
<Peolo2> im not sure what libs i`ve to install
<Peolo2> wanna install "firefox" and xchat
<Ayiden> b/c its isnt in your path.. also add it semi manually with the menu edit
<Nirvana> cgentry72: http://cgentry72.pastebin.com/533289
<michael> well good news!  installing k7 linux headers & nvidia drivers (from nvidia's site) fixed xmms, amarok, and kaffeine refusals to function... all is working now after those 2 changes... i suspect it was making my kernel k7 rather than 386 that did it but i'm not sure!
<tecs> well i went to the /usr/games and i saw the game exe there. a lot of them but about 40% of the games wont even load
<gamma> Peolo2: is that after installing firefox yourself?
<Nirvana> I did it
<gamma> Peolo2: or via apt-get?
<Peolo2> i just extracted it
<GameOver69> hatake_kakashi, what u mean as used by X?
<Nirvana> cgentry72: make sure you read the top part.
<Nirvana> of http://cgentry72.pastebin.com/533289
<gamma> Peolo2: is there a firefox in the repository?
<Peolo2> im working now 1 hour with ubuntu. never used linux before
<gamma> Peolo2: ooh..
<Peolo2> gamma i dont know what you talking about
<Peolo2> im using linux now for 4 days
<gamma> Peolo2: you on kubuntu?
<Peolo2> yes
<Peolo2> installed suse before. but well suse suxxx
<hatake_kakashi> GameOver69: X is the GUI side of things.. and generally, I'm sure once you install video drivers, they come as modules
<Peolo2> now im running kubuntu
<gamma> ok, open adept in kde menu/utilities
<Nirvana> peolo2: what are you trying to accomplish
<Nirvana> oh firefox
<hatake_kakashi> Peolo2: different people, different tastes, one of my friends is recommending suse for beginners even after I told him about ubuntu/kubuntu
<cgentry72> got it, i'll try that
<cgentry72> then what do i need to do
<Peolo2>  ./firefox
<Peolo2> when i do
<Nirvana> Peolo2: that is the hard way
<gamma> Peolo2: pm
<Peolo2> ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Peolo2> it tels me .--->
<Peolo2> roger that
<Peolo2> thx
<tecs> imho suse detects more hardware than ubuntu, so perhaps thats why he is offering suse to new users like me. but suse wont work on mine ehhehe
<Nirvana> tecs: that is because suse can bundle proprietary drivers :D
<Nirvana> shiet, I gotta go to sleep!
<Nirvana> cgentry72: you restart
<Peolo2> can you read what i write gamma ? @query ?
<cgentry72> k be back
<Peolo2> coze im not regged atm
<owner> you have to install
<owner> libstdc++
<owner> peolo
<tecs> heheh i installed suse so amny times before i did ubuntu, but it always comes to a point that my os is messed up. so i end up l;ookign for  another distro luckily i picked ubuntu:)
<gamma> Peolo2: not getting anything back
<owner> do sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<Peolo2> im not registred
<gamma> Peolo2: blah.. in the kde menu open adept in utilities
<Peolo2> no i need to check my email when im regged here ?
<Peolo2> do
<Peolo2> ?
<gamma> dunno
<Peolo2> coze no way to get em atm
<Peolo2> what`s the reg command for this server ?
<Nirvana> it's /msg nickserv IDENTIFY <yourpass>
<gamma> Peolo2: for the firefox problem.. open adept in utilities, put your user password in, go to quick filter, type firefox, select the firefox package, and install
<Nirvana> gamma is right^^
<Peolo2> ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tecs> ok lastly. anyone knows of a good eays to use torrent client that is gui like bitcommet or bittorrent in windows?
<Peolo2> ahh sorry
<Nirvana> tecs: ktorrent
<gamma> tecs: i use ktorrent.. probably the best client i've found
<Nirvana> ^^lol
<gamma> :D
<owner> better than azureus?
<Nirvana> for Kubuntu, yep
<gamma> it's basically azureus minus the heavy memory useage
<Nirvana> not better than utorrent, because it's sooooo tiny!
<Peolo2> im using now ubuntu coze i hope i can get my ati card runnin
<tecs> is that in synaptic repositories?
<Peolo2> does not work with suse :(
<hatake_kakashi> bitcomet is _not_ a good bt client :p
<tecs> or do i download from the net
<Peolo2> or kinda too hart zo install
<cgentry72> Nirvana: the first one worked
<Nirvana> Peolo2: Open Adept, and quick filter Firefox, select it for install, and click the checkmark
<Nirvana> cgentry72: OMG!!!
<gamma> tecs: google ktorrent, go to their page and download the i386 deb file for the latest version, then type dpkg -i debfilehere
<gamma> tecs: an old version is in the manager
<tecs> same with me Peolo2 thats why i switched to ubuntu, although there are more thigns to do to keep the system up and running at least yuou can do it with the help of dozens of brilliant people here:)
<Nirvana> cgentry72: that was probably the hardest thing I've ever had to teach someone over the internet!!
<Nirvana> cgentry72: and it worked!
<cgentry72> yes and /me thanks you
<Nirvana> cgentry72: ohh crap, almost forgot, you may want to sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<cgentry72> alrighty
<Nirvana> callie's back
<callie> did you miss me?
<tecs> errors where encountered while processing...hmmm
<Nirvana> a little, yes
<cgentry72> update did fine upgrade says 0 upgrade, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<callie> or did you think i fried something Nirvana ?
<Nirvana> cgentry72: you apt-get update'd right?
<Nirvana> callie: :P
<cgentry72> yes
<callie> lol
<`Nomad> Argggghhh!!  What is wrong with CUPS on Kubuntu?  Every try is an adventure!!  Admin functions have been disabled, please use teh gnome System > Administration > Printing
<tecs> gamma im going to paste what the terminal said
<Nirvana> cgentry72: one sec
<Nirvana> cgentry72: must find reinstall command
<tecs> http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/39391
<cgentry72> ok
<owner> nomad it is possible to enable it
<`Nomad> Do I have to install Gnome just to set up a printer?? :(
<owner> there is some instructions on the ubuntuforums
<hatake_kakashi> `Nomad: no
<`Nomad> owner:  I'm all ears... :)
<`Nomad> off the FAQ?
<owner> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=48286&highlight=CUPS+login
<Nirvana> cgentry72: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.12-10 --reinstall
<_zero> does anyone know what the hardware detection is like in vmware when emulating windows XP?  like, is it worth destroying a real version of an XP dual boot over?  or is it not good enough to rationalize that?
<tecs> gamma: nvrmnd got it working...hehe just right clicked it and actions then install package now its working. that was easy heehh thnx
<cgentry72> couldn't find package reinstall
<Nirvana> did you type --reinstall?
<gamma> tecs: i didn't know you could do it that way :P
<cgentry72> already the newest version
<gamma> that's the easy way;)
<Nirvana> cgentry72: it thinks that
<Nirvana> cgentry72: sudo apt-get remove linux-headers-2.6.12-10 && sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.12-10
<cgentry72> now it's doing something
<Nirvana> _zero: anything is worth destroying xp over
<Nirvana> cgentry72: it will be removing the image, and installing it again
<_zero> Nirvana, well, good point, but is the detection and compatibility the same as if it were the real thing?
<owner> _zero well one thing you cant do it play games
<`Nomad> owner: I'll say thanks now, before I go crazy trying to follow that loooooooooong page of things to do.. :)
<Nirvana> cgentry72: yes, vmware is the real thing, just emulated
<cgentry72> ok done - last thing - Setting up linux-headers-2.6.12-10 (2.6.12-10.26) then prompt
<owner> nomad lol
<hatake_kakashi> owner: technically you can, but you only run at 30fps
<Nirvana> _zero: yes, vmware is the real thing, just emulated
<Nirvana> ^^true
<Nirvana> and 30fps = on a good system!
<_zero> Nirvana, so for example, my usb sound card will have the same effect on sound and everything as if it were the real thing?
<Nirvana> yep
<_zero> owner, you can't play games?  why not?
<owner> _zero, i dont think you can install video card drivers with vmware
<hatake_kakashi> _zero: there are such information on vmware
<cgentry72> Nirvana - so am i done
<Nirvana> cgentry72: when it is done, tell me if "ls -all /" shows vmlinuz and initrd.img pointing to the one witha  10 and not a 9
<sean_micken> anyway to get newer nvid drivers without doing the manual nvidia install?
<_zero> owner, are games playable in wine then?
<sean_micken> like some other repo
<owner> _zero, some are
<owner> wine or cedega
<owner> ive played cs in cedega
<owner> but its hardly worth buying cedega
<Nirvana> cgentry72: did you do it?
<tecs> well jsut a thought is linux much lighter when it comes to using resources than windows?
<cgentry72> vmlinuz and initrd.img isn't pointing to anything vmlinuz.old and initrd.img.old is pointing to 2.6.12-10-386
<owner> tecs, depends what windowmanager you use
<Nirvana> really?
<tecs> kde
<hatake_kakashi> tecs: yes and no.. yes if you are willing to suffice all those fancy bits, but no. not from most standard distros
<callie> hmmm, just had some weird beeping here
<cgentry72> vmlinuz and initrd.img are there but not pointing to anything
<callie> a rapid repetition of beeps, kinda scary, although everything appears to be working
<hatake_kakashi> in a nutshell, you can turn eye-candy 3d things off from any distro, just quit using X, and then you got yourself a lean-and-mean OS :p
<`Nomad> callie: check for a stuck keyboard key
<Nirvana> cgentry72: how big is vmlinuz and initrd?
<owner> was this in kde callie
<cgentry72> vm linuz 1207017
<cgentry72> and initrd.img 5298497
<callie> the beep came from my system speaker, yes im in kde and no there are no stuck keys
<tecs> hmmm.... cause just an observation. since 2004 ive been folding in this same machine usign windows. this is my 2nd motnh using linux. i noticed i crunch faster than windows when it comes to folding. here i can finish one work unit in 2 days. in windows itl take me bout 3-3.5 days
<owner> callie, if you run alsamixer
<owner> you can mute the pc speaker by pressing m
<Nirvana> cgentry72: is that bigger than vmilinuz.old?
<callie> im more concerned its something failing
<cgentry72> much bigger
<Nirvana> what's the size of *.old
<Nirvana> OK
<owner> i doubt it callie
<cgentry72> vmlinuz.old is only 26
<_zero> owner, so if I eliminate windows for my vmware windows, then will I screw over my ATI Radeon X300?  or is the driver for it installable?
<Nirvana> so what happened was
<owner> _zero you can use the fglrx driver in linux
<callie> well, i had some problems with random shutdowns, i had to disable apci to fix it owner
<owner> but i doubt games will be playable in vmware
<hatake_kakashi> owner: it is possible, but I don't understand why people have to do it through vmware when its on their own home box
<owner> callie you can try checking the system temps
<owner> is that a laptop callie
<_zero> owner, so if my ATI driver works in kubuntu (which it does), then vmware should be fine?
<Peolo2> n8
<Nirvana> cgentry72: what happened was instead of installing in /boot, it installed in / --> This is not a problem though. I can tell you how to fix it, but not today (it's probably not even worth fixing). If your on another day, just remind me to. I'll prolly be on tomorrow
<callie> its a desktop owner my cpu is only running at 40 degrees celcius
<cgentry72> alright as long as everything is current i really dont care
<owner> callie, doesnt sound like anything could go wrong
<Nirvana> cgentry72: this won't affect anything btw, but just to be sure, paste the output of cat /boot/grub/menu.lst at cgentry72.pastebin.com
<callie> im just curious as to what it means now owner
* `Nomad is banging his head against the wall, the wall is winning..!
* Nirvana joins in "together we shall defeat that wall!"
<`Nomad> Administrative functions in CUPS have been disabled, I can't use the web interface.
<cgentry72> what was the pastebin website again
<Nirvana> http://cgentry72.pastebin.com/
<`Nomad> I can hear Bill Gates laughing at us, wearing a T-Shirt that spells CUPS
<`Nomad> Argh!
<cgentry72> http://cgentry72.pastebin.com/533321
<Nirvana> cgentry72: yep, all good. shouldn't have any troubles
<sean_micken> kubuntu made my onboard card the primary card, i'd rather my PCI card be the primary... how would i configure this?
<Nirvana> now to see what KDE 3.5.1 is like!!
<cgentry72> alrighty but up to date correct?
<sean_micken> sound.
<Nirvana> yep
<Nirvana> cgentry72: yep
<cgentry72> thank u very much again
<cgentry72> should i change to 686 instead of 386
<Nirvana> Linux people are always there to help Linux people :D
<Nirvana> you could, but there's not much of a performance increase, as in, you'll only notice if you run a benchmark, and even then it will prolly be a decimal
* Nirvana runs out of Konversation to restart his X server and sees KDE 3.5.1...
<callie> yeah but come in here on a windows box and we hunt you down and erm... erm.... format all your hard disks!
<cgentry72> k thanks again, if i see u tomorrow i will hit ya up
<`Nomad> There's no way I'm going to keep a windows box running just for printing!!  argH!
<hatake_kakashi> `Nomad: sudo `app` does not work? :p
<`Nomad> nope
<`Nomad> the installation software demands to have the CUPS admin username and password..
<`Nomad> to the best of my understanding, that is now my regular username and password.. after having followed the instructions from the forum
<hatake_kakashi> `Nomad: well.. try and configure CUPSd via su and dpkg
<`Nomad> dpkg?  as in dpkg-configure cupsd    ?
<`Nomad> woah.. doing it now..
<`Nomad> cross my fingers
<`Nomad> didn't change a thing
<hatake_kakashi> `Nomad: isn't there an option to set username and password?
<`Nomad> yup..
<`Nomad> did it.
<hatake_kakashi> you need to probably restart cupsd to make it take effect.. or reload
<`Nomad> I've been hacking at linux forever.. THIS is my white whale!!  lol
<`Nomad> the dpkg restarted it already
<hatake_kakashi> `Nomad: try configuring snd blaster awe32 isa card on linux :P
<hatake_kakashi> hmm
<`Nomad> I used to own one.. :)
<triplep> any known reason for a fatal sound server overload, then it dies ungracefully?
<`Nomad> Can't stand to see this line anymore:  Administrative tasks have been disabled for security reasons. Please use Menu System > Administration > Printing.
<hatake_kakashi> `Nomad: there are ways around such things.. and I hope you are on KDE
<`Nomad> When I use Printing, that's where I cannot be allowed in.. So secure I'll never be able to print.. :(
<`Nomad> yes, KDE always!
<`Nomad> I was hoping to get the driver off the CD and bypass all of this.. bu tnot sure what's involved
<`Nomad> printing was never such a complicated thing to me before, I never needed to jump so many hoops
<hatake_kakashi> `Nomad: ok, well, right click on K and click on Menu editor, and navigate to that program you use.. find out the exact line, and use sudo to deal with it.. if not.. check cupsd howto
<hatake_kakashi> `Nomad: I'm sure there are ways around such things.. you just have to tinker around
<`Nomad> I know, I'll figure it out, but it's amazingly frustrating
<`Nomad> thanks for the help
<triplep> Nomad, 'sudo -i' then run 'kontrol' shouldn't cause too many more problems
<hatake_kakashi> `Nomad: right now I can think of two other possible alternatives, one is to add yourself to printing group or prn? and maybe the other is to try and get it through smb
<hatake_kakashi> `Nomad: np
<`Nomad> triplep:  kcontrol?
<`Nomad> or kontrol
<triplep> kcontrol.... i had to set it up like that a few weeks ago
<`Nomad> when I go that route, it even shows my printer under tteh first USB, by name.. But there are no drivers for it
<triplep> you have all of the gimpprint and foomatic drivers installed?
<hatake_kakashi> `Nomad: there is another route.. go runlevel 3 and kill X, login as root on those vt and type 'startx'
<hatake_kakashi> `Nomad: I think that is a security bug or a bug I found very recently ;)
<`Nomad> hatake: what would that do?
<`Nomad> to start X that way I mean?
<hatake_kakashi> `Nomad: you go init 3 whilst on those vt and go as root, kill X and then type startx as root on vt
<`Nomad> you mean keep my running session, switch to another screen and start X again?  Sorry, it's getting late here and I'm tired
<triplep> bypassing kdm in the process... is that were the management issue lies?
<`Nomad> I just followed through using the printer config from kcontrol.. I selected other for drivers, found mine and installed it.. It happily reports that test pages were sent successfully, but I don't knwo where.  Please check your printers in case there was a mis-connection  ;0
<dotchad> why you prefer KDE instead Gnome?
<varsendagger> hey what does everyone think of the new Plasma project?
<orion_fr_24> !flash
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<varsendagger> what kind of room is this?
<picoss> !flash
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<orion_fr_24> !freeformats
<ubotu> methinks freeformats is There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<FunkyELF> hey guys, this is my first time using kubuntu, or any *buntu for that matter.  Anyway, I wanted to mount my windows partition and realized that I was never asked for a root password during the install.
<Aji-Dahaka> when you sudo, just use your user password
<FunkyELF> ,,.how do I set the root password so that I can mkdir /mnt/windows and run the mount command?
<FunkyELF> Aji-Dahaka: so ubuntu doesn't use su ?
<Aji-Dahaka> use sudo and not root
<Aji-Dahaka> it /can/ but ...
<sampan> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Aji-Dahaka> it prefers sudo
* `Nomad gives up for tonight, thanks for the help and suggestions..
<FunkyELF> can I "sudu su" ?
<Aji-Dahaka> you could sudo passwd ...
<sampan> funkyelf  sudo -i  or sudo -s work to get a root-shell ... or just sudo mkdir /foo/bar
<FunkyELF> ....so I install firefox right off the bat and I get this message "The file /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html cannot be found.  Please check the location and try again"
<Aji-Dahaka> huh, people are still using firefox, huh
<Aji-Dahaka> that's great :)
<kkathman> Aji-Dahaka:  what else ?? hehe
<FunkyELF> Aji-Dahaka: what do you recommend?
<zorba64> FunkyELF, change you home page setting
<Aji-Dahaka> oh, I love the konqueror
<kkathman> icck
<sampan> *shrug*  ff gets chinese fonts right -- konq doesn't and i can't find a place to set them for different chinese encodings either
<kkathman> its getting there
<zorba64> seamonkey
<FunkyELF> is there a group that all users belong to by default?
<FunkyELF> what should I chown /mnt/windows to?
<kkathman> yah agreed sampan  just not mature enough
<Aji-Dahaka> sampan: huh, I do Japanese (not Chinese until next semester) but never have probs with konqueror and fonts
<Aji-Dahaka> sampan: roughly the same character set
<sampan> aji-dahaka  heh.  not at all -- there are at least FOUR different character (unicode) sets for chinese: tw, mainland, hk, singapore
<kkathman> Konq still has problems rendering some sites true
<kkathman> I prefer either Firefox or Opera
<kkathman> but to each their own
<Aji-Dahaka> sampan: oh, interesting.  didn't know that they had separate sets for the different dialects ... that's cool
<sampan> and ff gets them right -- konq doesn't even have a place for me to SET which font to use with which encoding
<sampan> not dialects
<sampan> different unicode character sets
<Aji-Dahaka> tw and hk are both dialects
<FunkyELF> anyone recommend what I should chown /mnt/windows to so that normal users can have access?
<sampan> no, they're places.
<kkathman> but nice that (k)ubuntu can support all fo them...choice is the key
<Aji-Dahaka> dialects and places ...
<Aji-Dahaka> but anyways ...
<Aji-Dahaka> the interesting part is that I didn't know that they were using differenty charsets for it
<sampan> no. there is no "hong kong" dialect.  there is cantonese which predominates there.  and there is a "taiwan" dialect, but most people on taiwan speak mandarin (and some speak other dialects besides)
<Aji-Dahaka> Standard Cantonese (~Guangzhou dialect, Hong Kong dialect, Macau dialect)
<Aji-Dahaka> in my linguistics class we called it hong kong dialact
<Aji-Dahaka> it's rude to call anything "standard" :p
<varsendagger> what do y'all think of the Plasma Project
<Aji-Dahaka> I think aaron will do a good job with it
<Hobbsee> varsendagger: should be fun, looking forward to seeing it
<sampan> aji-dahaka  i'm quite sure linguistics labels change rather frequently.  if your class calls HK a dialect that's fine.  (personally when people can go from gz to hk and not miss a word i find using 'dialect' too strong of a term -- it's like saying someone from norcal and socal are speaking "dialects" of english -- ludicrous to me).  in any case, dialects are spoken and have NOTHING to do with character encoding (primarily a politi
<Aji-Dahaka> for the purpose of the class we used "hong kong" dialect to label what you seem to call just cantonese
<Aji-Dahaka> but as there are several dialects under the label of cantonese, it would be a poor (imho) choice for a label
<sampan> you didn't really understand my point (you're still thinking in terms of labels in a book).  but it's all off-topic so i'll drop it.  point of it is: ff deals with characer encoding well and konq doesn't -- so there are GOOD reasons for some people to use ff and not konq. :)
<Aji-Dahaka> which would be an interesting point if it had been debated
<Aji-Dahaka> dialects are spoken and have NOTHING to do
<Aji-Dahaka> ...
<Aji-Dahaka> dialects are not just differences in spoken language
<sampan> mea culpa.  i most likely should have added: "[in this case of electronic character encoding of chinese characters the spoken dialects]  have nothing to do with ..."  your initial raising of dialect has virtually no relevance to character encoding (since after all: a text written in cantonese, mandarin, or fujianese is readable by a literate person in all of the dialects).  if you care to show me how dialect is relevant to character
* Aji-Dahaka wonders if sampan realises there is a character limit to messages here
<sampan> yeah -- sometimes i type more than i realize
<Aji-Dahaka> oh, it happens :)
<sampan> indeed .. the line ended:  if you care to show me how dialect is relevant to character encoding, please do so: but do so in #kubuntu-offtopic not here ;)
<sampan> just in case it got cut off
<ice-blizzard> hi
<Tallia1Kubuntu> someone is online?
<robotgeek> no Tallia1Kubuntu
<Tallia1Kubuntu> does it exist a way to link to a key combination the showdesktop command of klipper?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i didn't see any message in one hour, so i asked
<robotgeek> Tallia1Kubuntu: i lost you on that one
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i want a key combination to show the kde desktop
<Tallia1Kubuntu> like win+d in windows
<Tallia1Kubuntu> robotgeek: do you understand?
<sampan> tallia1kubuntu  could just use the key combo to switch to an empty desktop (default is cntl-f1, cntl-f2, cntrl-f3, etc.)
<sampan> probably could switch those to whatever you liked though
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhhh
<Tallia1Kubuntu>  i don't have those hotkeys .:.... :(
<sampan> control - f1 ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> no
<robotgeek> Tallia1Kubuntu: yes, system-settings -> accessibility _> shortcuts
<sampan> tallia1kubuntu: in konsole, type: kdesu kcontrol ... then go to regional and accessibility ... then click on "keyboard shortcuts" -- you can set key combos to move through desktops (navigation heading or desktop switching heading)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i can't use it
<kameron> anyone have their screensaver not running after upgrading to latest packages?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i tried, kdesu is not necessary, but it doesn't work
<Tallia1Kubuntu> where's the kicker config folder?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i can check which is the script that switch to desktop and create an hotkey link from the kmenu
<kameron> Tallia1Kubuntu, /~/.kde/share/apps/kicker
<kameron> or maybe /~/.kde/share/config/kicker something like that.. Tallia1Kubuntu
<robotgeek> Tallia1Kubuntu: you don't even need kdesu
<sampan> lol true -- i almost never even use sys settings -- always just go right to kcontrol, but shortcuts are in sys settings too.  if that isn't working then something seems really ... wrong
<lunitik> Any chance of a meta-package that uses koffice instead of openoffice, but keeps everything else the same...
<lunitik> say 'kubuntu-desktop-alt' or something?
<lunitik> Riddell: pretty please  ^
<lunitik> www.kubuntu.org puts koffice out there so much, and openoffice is just too clunky... but using the meta packages makes it much easier to maintain through any changes that might occure  :(
<owner> robotgeek did you hear arnieboy claims to have removed --force-yes from automatix
<owner> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<owner> have to check it out to make sure
<robotgeek> owner: okay, will do
<monzie> can someone tell me how to install qt4 via apt in kubuntu?
<owner> last time i checked the script it was used over 30 times
<robotgeek> owner: i hope finally
<nalioth> monzie: apt-cache search libqt
<monzie> okay nalioth
<Borg^Queen> Hi people. I'm trying to add a new user but every time I try to log in as the new user, I can something about "could not read network connection //.DCOP etc" please check that the dcopserver program is running
<monzie> thanks
<Borg^Queen> I get this with both new users
<owner> in usr/local/automatix it creates the "autoscript" file
<owner> cant find any force in it this time
<monzie> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&subword=1&version=breezy&release=all&keywords=qt4&sourceid=mozilla-search
<robotgeek> owner: cool, good for new users
<owner> yes less chance of breaking systems
<owner> but only because it was brought up on the forums
<robotgeek> owner: i talked to him about it about 4 months ago, he ridiculed me.
<owner> there was no real compelling reason to use the --force-yes flag
<owner> i guess lazy scripting
<robotgeek> very lazy
<robotgeek> it took me half and hour to fix it, and he refused to accept my changes. he's an idiot
<owner> well his excuse was that it was needed just because of the key warning if the keys arent imported
<Borg^Queen> anyone?
<owner> but of course his script could import keys
<owner> guess thats what he decided to do
<robotgeek> owner: yeah, or a--allow-unauthenticated
<owner> he was also wrong that you have to use the --force-yes flag if --assume-yes is used
<sean_micken> hey i see a http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest dir, so does this mean i can put that in my sources.list to always grab the latest kde?
<robotgeek> owner: he also enabled root cause he did not know how to append to files under sudo
<Borg^Queen> hello?
<robotgeek> Borg^Queen: if someone knows, someone will answer :)
<owner> yes robot, in fact just using sudo -i or sudo -s would do the same thing as enabling root
<owner> without the actual need to enable access to the root account
<robotgeek> true
<robotgeek> well, he just wasted 4 months of my time, and a bunch of other people's time
<owner> and possibly messed up some systems
<owner> although we will never know for sure
<robotgeek> owner: oh, that he did
<Borg^Queen> assholes
<owner> brb
<_vijay> celestia is slowing down my system, can any one tell me how to fix this???
<hDp`> Salut les fiottes.
<satempler> is there a way to disable the auto run on audio cds
<satempler> i read something about ivman but i fallowed the instructions but it didn't work
<satempler> I am running 3.5 of Kubuntu
<satempler> KDE
<stupendo44> wow, slow today...
<Tonio_> hi
<robotgeek> hey Tonio_
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhhh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i still have problems in find a way to show the desktop
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i tried to analyze the kickrrc file
<robotgeek> Tallia1Kubuntu: are you on Breezy?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and there's no show desktop entry, but ALL the other entries are there
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes i am
<Tallia1Kubuntu> robotgeek: ?
<robotgeek> Tallia1Kubuntu: one moment
<robotgeek> Tallia1Kubuntu: try ctrl + alt + d
<Tallia1Kubuntu> nothing happens
<robotgeek> change it at "System Settings -> Regional and Accessibility -> Keyboard Shortcuts ->
<robotgeek> Toggle Show Desktop
<satempler> Tallia1Kubuntu: don't you have an appled called show desktop
<satempler> Actualy Desktop access button
<Tallia1Kubuntu> satempler: where?
<satempler> right click in the kiker panel
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have it.... i was trying to find out a way to see which was the invoked script
<Tallia1Kubuntu> nono, you didn't understand... i was trying to see which was the *.desktop for that applet
<satempler> I imagine its a dcop command
<satempler> oh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but i can't find it in the kickerc
<Tallia1Kubuntu> dcop?
<satempler> ya one sec
<satempler> I shall find it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> dcop? means i dunno what's dcop :)
<satempler> ok found what you need
<satempler> '/usr/share/apps/kicker/builtins'
<satempler> but dcop alows for interaction with other apps
<satempler> amarok has podcast support
<satempler> there is a dcop command to add a podcast rss feed to amarok
<satempler> it was made into a service menu
<satempler> the file you need is desktop.desktop
<satempler> but I didn't see any thing that would help you
<Tallia1Kubuntu> satempler: tnx!!
<satempler> no prob
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i alredy solved the problem tnx to robogeek, but i liked to know why that entry wasn't there
<satempler> oh
<visik7> when I use samba configuration tool from kde samba it ask me for a password but the dialog stay in gray and nothing is configurable
<arrinmurr> visik7: through the System Settings dialog from K-menu?
<arrinmurr> visik7: well, anyway, that sounds like the bug which has been fixed in latest updates
<visik7> I've kde 3.5.1
<visik7> when I go in propreties of a folder the problem is the same
<visik7> which file do I check for if it's updated ?
<visik7> 'couse I had 3.4.3 before 3.5 and now 3.5.1
<visik7> maybe some files wasn't updated
<arrinmurr> visik7: oh, you already have an updated version. i'm afraid i can't help then :/
<arrinmurr> visik7: i tried it myself now, i seem to have the same problem
<sean_micken> does anyone know if kubuntu uses the bytecode interpreter in the freetype pkg?
<arrinmurr> visik7: but it seems to say that "SMB and NFS servers are not installed on this machine, to enable this module the servers must be installed." - did it use to work for you with the earlier versions of KDE anyway?
<visik7> arrinmurr: yes
<visik7> with 3.5.0 was ok
<visik7> be back soon
<\merry> hi all
<ilba7r> hi merry nice nick
<\merry> thx :)
<tecs> what player can i use to play .wmv?
<abot> I wonder that too!
<ilba7r> thought mplayer will have no problems
<abot> Kaffeine tries to play my wmv:s but fails due to some missing codec...
<ilba7r> but perhpas you need that
<ilba7r> !+restrictedformats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<abot> Huh?
<abot> I'm a irc newbie...
<ilba7r> abot open the link sent by ubotu
<tecs> mpl;ayer cant play the movie too
<abot> OK, reading, *brb*
<ilba7r> tecs read ubotu link
<abot> OK, I'm back, thx for the input, I'm now much wiser than 10 minutes ago ;-)
<ilba7r> inet:)
<ilba7r> abot :)
<abot> bye all!
<paines> hi
<paines> anyone know which app/programs does the hardware detection at boot up in (k)ubuntu ?
<Kaiser_Away> hotplug and discover
<paines> sure ?
<Wolf__> HELLO
<Wolf__> Eh, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight4 , Is this released?
<Wolf__> Because the download links on there don't work.
<Hobbsee> Wolf__: no, only flight 3
<Wolf__> Why is that there then?
<Hobbsee> Tainted: because it's being updated as they go
<Tainted> Ah.
<Hobbsee> a WIP
<Tainted> I still can't get dapper to work...
<Hobbsee> what in particular?
<Tainted> Now, when I finally got all the repos to work, I updated and then restarted. In GRUB I picked the new one.
<paines> Kaiser_Away, but I thik you are right. Thank you very much
<Tainted> When it boots, it says something like ALERT! /dev/hda3/ isn't there.
<Tainted> Hobbsee: Something to that extent.
<Kaiser_Away> paines: np
<Tainted> Hobbsee: I searched ubuntuforums, no one had a solution that worked for me, I am on windows right now....trying a new CD.
<Hobbsee> well, was there a /dev/hda3?
<Hobbsee> what's the root partition on your linux?
<Hobbsee> it's likely that it got the wrong partition, so you need to edit it to boot
<Tainted> I tried hde3
<Tainted> hda1
<Tainted> hda2
<Hobbsee> do you know which was the root partition though?
<Tainted> I believe it is hda3
<Tainted> Is it possible for it to be hdd4?
<Hobbsee> only you know what your hard drives look like
<Tainted> Heh
<Tainted> But I mean out of the hda, hde, hd things, can it be hdd?
<Hobbsee> Tainted: what do you have there?  dapper flight 3 install cd?
<Tainted> have what where?
<Tainted> :P
<Hobbsee> which kubuntu cds - live cds?  and at your house, that you can access
<Hobbsee> not really much use for me to offer you my dapper 1 flight cd from all the way over here, is there?
<Hobbsee> :
<Tainted> I have two Flight 3 CDs
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> yep, right
<Tainted> They dont work...
<Hobbsee> dont work, meaning?
<Hobbsee> didnt burn correctly?
<Tainted> Well its not the Live CD
<Tainted> yes
<Tainted> checksums on both the ISO and BURN are correc
<Hobbsee> what'd you install off then?
<Tainted> I installed Breezy.
<Hobbsee> and then dist-upgraded?
<Tainted> Yeah.
<Hobbsee> Kaiser_Away: ping
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<Hobbsee> *thinks*
<Kaiser_Away> pong
<Hobbsee> what would you do with this?
<Hobbsee> hang on...
<Kaiser_Away> hm?
<Hobbsee> Tainted: do you have explore2fs there?
<Tainted> On my machine?
<Tainted> Yes.
<Hobbsee> Tainted: try exploring to the linux partition from windows then, and copy the contents of /etc/fstab
<Hobbsee> using the explore2fs
<Tainted> Hobbsee: ....There is no fstab
<Hobbsee> oh?  why not?
<Tainted> Lol.
<Tainted> Whoops
<Tainted> There is
<Hobbsee> :P
<Kaiser_Away> lol
<Hobbsee> unless you formatted parts of your system, i should hope there would be!
<Tainted> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<Kaiser_Away> not here pls
<Tainted> OH right..
<Kaiser_Away> pastebin if you have to paste it :)
<mcsteels> can anyone please tell me where i can get hold of easyubuntu??
<Hobbsee> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> rumour has it, easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more.  It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesnt change any settings by default. https://launchpad.net/products/easyubuntu or #easyubuntu
<Tainted> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/533557
<Tainted> hda3, right?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> what kernel are you running?  latest dapper?
<Hobbsee> i'd check if that got updated too
<Hobbsee> brb
<Tainted> Yeah.
<Hobbsee> back
<Tainted> Ok.
<mcsteels> does easybreezy work with kubuntu??
* Hobbsee considers which is the simpler solution - reinstall grub, or edit grub as you go...
<Hobbsee> mcsteels: i believe it does
<Hobbsee> Tainted: can you paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst as well?  to the pastebin?
<Kaiser_Away> mcsteels: yes, but it looks a little funny
<mcsteels> hmm.... ok just installed it and got Unexpected return code: 127 (ok would be 0)   and nothing els
<Tainted> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/533562
<Tainted> One of the Windows Partitions is the 'recovery partition' god damn HP to hell.
<Kaiser_Away> oh, an hp, lol
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is it possible to change the modification date of a file?
<mcsteels> is there and eazybreezy irc channel?
<BuFF> i cant open *.rar files,  what's the command to install this archive ?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: ping
<Tainted> Hobbsee: Any ideas?
<Kaiser_Away> Tallia1Kubuntu: in what way?
<Hobbsee> Tainted: looking
<Kaiser_Away> mcsteels: /join #easyubuntu
* Hobbsee stops trying to look at wireless cards at the same time
<Tainted> Hehe
<mcsteels> cheers
<nalioth> Hobbsee: pong?
<Kaiser_Away> BuFF: there's a rar handler in multiverse (and i think universe)
<Hobbsee> nalioth: easyubuntu questions for you, see mcsteels
<nalioth> mcsteels: we are porting easyubuntu for kubuntu now, but if you have ubuntu installed also, it will work fine
<mcsteels> i have just having trouble with network connections on ununtu, and kubuntu wont let me install gnome:s
<Hobbsee> Tainted: do any of the older kernels boot?
<Tainted> Nope
<Hobbsee> crud
<Hobbsee> Kaiser_Away: ping again
<Hobbsee> that's weird!
<Kaiser_Away> Hobbsee: pong
<Kaiser_Away> sup?
<Hobbsee> Kaiser_Away: the partition exists, grub is pointed correctly at it, but it cant find it, on dapper - what would you do?
<Kaiser_Away> "cant find it" can you be more specific?
<Hobbsee> and it exists and is readable as Tainted is using explore2fs and browsing it from the winbox
<`Nomad> Tallia1Kubuntu: Look into "touch -d"
<Hobbsee> [22:01]  <Tainted> When it boots, it says something like ALERT! /dev/hda3/ isn't there.
<Hobbsee> Kaiser_Away: ^
<Tainted> It gives an error message like 'ALERT! /dev/hda3/ doesn't exit! Opening Shell Now'
<Tainted> ^^
<Tainted> exist**
<Kaiser_Away> ok. I'll just open those pastes of yoursl. just a tic
<Tainted> Kaiser_Away: Where are you from?
<Kaiser_Away> Australia
<Tainted> Awesome.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Timbuctu
<Tainted> Because alot of Americans don't say 'tic'. It made me wonder. :D
<Kaiser_Away> lol.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> seems like a lot of people arent americans
<Hobbsee> a lot from europe
<Kaiser_Away> fair slab of us as well Hobbsee :)(
<Hobbsee> true
<mcsteels> how come i cant install ubuntu-desktop on my kubuntu??
<Hobbsee> mcsteels: well, why cant you?
<Hobbsee> not enough info
<Kaiser_Away> Tainted: wehn your in the shell can you type "cat /proc/partitions" or "ls /dev/hd*"
<mcsteels> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/533567 i get this
<mcsteels> doh wrong 1
<Hobbsee> why are you logged in as root?
<Kaiser_Away> <grin>
<mcsteels> saves typing my pw every 5 secs:P
* Hobbsee slaps mcsteels around with a large trout repeatedly
* Kaiser_Away joins in
<mcsteels> :P
<Hobbsee> use sudo -s if you're that desperate - but the sudo keeps the password for 15 mins
<Tainted> Kaiser_Away: I should be able to.
<Hobbsee> so you only end up typing your p/w once every 15 mins
<Tainted> Kaiser_Away: What does it do?
<Kaiser_Away> Tainted: it prints out a list of your partitions on the hard drive. i want to know if hda3 is there
<Hobbsee> Tainted: just lists the partitions - nothing evil
<mcsteels> sorry here is the error i get http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/533569
<ubuntulive> Kubuntu Dapper (havent tried with the ubuntu version yet, but it probably got the same problem) is giving me alot of error messages on startup and then it's just showing the console. What should I do? Wait for a newer release and hope it's fixed or could I log it somehow and submit for input?
<Kaiser_Away> but i think it may be somthing else (but one thing at a time)_
<Tainted> Well, I can access it on Explore2fs
<Tainted> Let me burn this dapper ISO, and then I will try it.
<Kaiser_Away> ubuntulive: are you dist-upgrading? or was it a clean install?
<Hobbsee> ubuntulive: go and write down teh error messages, then come back
<Hobbsee> and then pastebin them
<`Nomad> xmms doesn't work after upgrading to 3.5.1.  Is there anything I can do?
<Hobbsee> "a lot of error messages" is useless - there are at least 20 grub ones, and that's before ubuntu even starts to boot!
<Kaiser_Away> `Nomad: tell us what's going wrong!
<Hobbsee> `Nomad: file a bug for it
<`Nomad> ok, yes I guess so :).  It just will nto start so far
<Kaiser_Away> check if there is a bug first
<mcsteels> i have trouble istalling lots of things in kubuntu, i dont remember having this much trouble with hoary
<`Nomad> good point
<Hobbsee> mcsteels: post your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin?
<mcsteels> ok 1 sec
<Kaiser_Away> `Nomad: start xmms from a terminal
<Kaiser_Away> and see if it produces errors
<`Nomad> segmentation fault.
<mcsteels> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/533572
<Kaiser_Away> `Nomad: that's an error ;)
<Hobbsee> ahem
<ubuntulive> kaiser_away: No, was trying the live kubuntu dapper cd
<Hobbsee> mcsteels: do you know what #'s do?
* Hobbsee *thought* that might be mcsteels' problem
* Tainted will be right back.
<Kaiser_Away> ubuntulive: ah ok.
<localhost_>  hey
<mcsteels> yeah but when i un # them i cant apt-get update it just freezes
<Hobbsee> you have to un# them
<pablet> does dapper work acceptably fine? or is it very buggy yet?
<Hobbsee> and freezes how?  where at?
<Hobbsee> pablet: depends on the day, your hardware, the weather, and the cycle of the moon
<Hobbsee> :P
<Kaiser_Away> `Nomad:  file a bug report, with the contents of the terminal if there isnt a bug open already
<pablet> I have breezy and Im thinking in upgrading to dapper (in the past I had debian unstable....)
<`Nomad> ok.  I just removed it and reinstalling it
<mcsteels> its stuck on 44%
<ubuntulive> Kaiser_Away: Should I report the errors somewhere for input or should I just hold my horses and hope it'll be fixed in the final release? (the "older" live cd works like a charm, running it now)
<Hobbsee> pablet: what type of graphics card do you have?  nvidia?  ati?
<Kaiser_Away> mcsteels: if you want ubuntu-desktop, uncomment the 2nd and 3rd lines, and comment out the cdrom
<pablet> intel 915gml
<mcsteels> ok will try
<Hobbsee> pablet: at least you *shouldnt* lose X then
<Kaiser_Away> ubuntulive: check in malone, and file bugs there if there are none open pls
<pablet> I have read that support for my video card is improved in newer versions of kernel and xorg
<Hobbsee> pablet: there can be massive problems, or it can be relatively smooth.  if you have spare space, you might want to consider dual booting
<Kaiser_Away> or if you want a rough time, hit dapper :0
<Hobbsee> hehe
<localhost_> does anyone think there is a better instant messenger than kopete?
<pablet> what kernel and xorg versions uses dapper?
* Hobbsee likes kopete
<ubuntulive> Kaiser_Away: Ah okay, I'll do that. Thx.
<Kaiser_Away> localhost_: very subjective
<localhost_> coz it's kinda fucked up here.. with icq contacts.. no one will show online.. and stuff..
<Kaiser_Away> thanks ubuntulive
<Hobbsee> pablet: 2.6.15-14-386, not sure about xorg
<Kaiser_Away> localhost_: no swearging thanks
<localhost_> indeed Kaiser_Away  - I am just looking for an alternative..
<Kaiser_Away> localhost_: try gaim
<localhost_> sorry
<mcsteels> Kaiser_Away: like this??
<localhost_> hmm, okay, I'll do so, thx
<mcsteels> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/533576
<dipnlik> localhost_: i prefer bitlbee and irssi
<pablet> and...does this version finally has support for ntfs writting?
<Tainted> dipnlik: Yeah.
<Tainted> Mhhmmm, irssi.
<dipnlik> localhost_: even on windows ( /me hugs cygwin)
<Kaiser_Away> http://Kubuntu.pastebin.com/533577 mcsteels <-
<Kaiser_Away> try that
<mcsteels> cheers will do
<Kaiser_Away> np
<Tainted> Kaiser_Away, Hobbsee: Any ideas?
<Kaiser_Away> sory Tainted, where were we up to, have you tried cat + ls from the shell?
<Tainted> Kaiser_Away: Nope, but if I can access it in explore2fs?
<Tainted> Doesn't that mean it's there?
<localhost_> anyone got a nice tv-guide (program)?
<Kaiser_Away> Tainted: it's there, we know that, but I'm wondering if the os itself is borked
<mcsteels> Kaiser_Away: same thing again just freezing on 0%
<Kaiser_Away> that's what that's trying to test for
<Kaiser_Away> mcsteels: do you have a proxy or similar?
<Tainted> Wel..
<Tainted> Brb
<mcsteels> no
<mcsteels> Kaiser_Away: no
<Kaiser_Away> mcsteels: is it freezing, or timing out?
<mcsteels> Kaiser_Away: its not doin anything, the porgress number is still  at 0%
<Kaiser_Away> mcsteels: can you ^C it ?
<`Nomad> bug put in for xmms
<mcsteels> Kaiser_Away: yeah
<Kaiser_Away> `Nomad: cool
<mcsteels> Kaiser_Away: just timedout
<Kaiser_Away> mcsteels: are you on a live cd?
<mcsteels> Kaiser_Away: no kubunut is installed
<Kaiser_Away> mcsteels: hm.
<mcsteels> Kaiser_Away: kubuntu*
<`Nomad> I now just installed bittorrent-gui (and bittorrent).  What"s the command to start it? It didn't appear in teh menu yet an dnone of the bt* commands seem to be the gui
<tecs> hi how do i fix broken packages...my totem got messed up when i was trying to install gstream but i already ahd xine....my system went to a crawl. i restarted and now i have 2 broken packages
<LiteHedded> where do I set my wifi info?
<LiteHedded> like where would I change my ssid?
<Kaiser_Away> tecs: run `sudo apt-get -f install` and see if that succeeds
<Kaiser_Away> LiteHedded: kubuntus controll pannel might do it
<Kaiser_Away> or /etc/networking/interfaces
<LiteHedded> k I found it thanks
<Kaiser_Away> cool
<Tainted-Tim> Hello
<Tainted-Time> What was the command again?
<tecs> got it. thnxc
<mcsteels> Kaiser_Away: is there a problem with my repos??
<Tainted-Time> kaiser_away: What was that command?
<Tainted-Time> hobbsee: Or do you know it?
<Hobbsee> um
<Hobbsee> [22:27]  <Kaiser_Away> Tainted: wehn your in the shell can you type "cat /proc/partitions" or "ls /dev/hd*"
<Hobbsee> Tainted-Time: ^
<Tainted-Time> Hobbsee: I see a major, minor, #blocks, and name.
<Hobbsee> Tainted-Time: i suggest you pastebin it
<Tainted-Time> Thats all the comes out.
<Tainted-Time> major minor #blocks name
<Tainted-Time> after I type in cat  /proc/partitions
<Hobbsee> and the second command?
<Tainted-Time> Doesnt work.
<Kaiser_Away> mcsteels: try a different repos.
<Tainted-Time> Says it cant find the directory
<Kaiser_Away> those are quite laggy for me
<Tainted-Time> kaiser_away: Any ideas now?
<Kaiser_Away> Tainted-Time: it cant find /dev/?
<Tainted-Time> Nope.
<Tainted-Time> Not even when I type cd dev
<Kaiser_Away> what about cd /dev ?
<Tainted-Time> Nope...
<Kaiser_Away> what about cd /boot?
<Tainted-Time> h/o
<Kaiser_Away> o_0
<hatake_kakashi> !locale
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, hatake_kakashi
<Tainted-Time> Eh, dev is there but when I do the command you showed me, it says there is none.
<Tainted-Time> This is probably going to require a complete redo right?
<Kaiser_Away> sounds pretty stuffed. sounds like your OS is stuffed, but i could be wrong. you need to chroot your os to try and revive it, not chroot to fix grub
<Tainted-Time> Eh, a complete redo is okay, but I want to install Dapper from the start.
<Tainted-Time> But none of the CDs I burn work, they are all valid.
<hatake_kakashi> Tainted-Time: did you recompile the kernel yourself?
<Tainted-Time> Not sure what you mean.
<localhost_> anyone got an idea why I can't see NOBODY online (and if authorization required - and PASSED - he still is "Not authorised" for me?) - I tried now Kopete and GAIM .. both more or less the same..
<Kaiser_Away> is nobody online?
<localhost_> nope..
<hatake_kakashi> Tainted-Time: if you are not sure what I mean, you most likely have not done it
<localhost_> I am chatting with one
<localhost_> and he is not online..
<Tainted-Time> Lol, I did a dist-upgrade.
<localhost_> for me..
<Tainted-Time> That's about it.
<hatake_kakashi> Tainted-Time: from hoary to breezy?
<Tainted-Time> From Breezy to Dapper.
<hatake_kakashi> and did the install mention anywhere that it will download and install a new kernel?
<Kaiser_Away> sounds to me like it didnt finish or something similar and got inturupted
<Tainted-Time> hatake_kakashi, I dont think so.
<Tainted-Time> That is probably what happened.
<Tainted-Time> Can we were on getting the CD to work?
<Tainted-Time> work*
<localhost_> this is so strange.. I mean.. this is not like "complicated" adding buddies to icq ... I mean .. you can't do anything wrong, can I?
<hatake_kakashi> with dapper? doubt it
<Kaiser_Away> Tainted-Time: describe what doenst work about your ced
<Tainted-Time> I get through everything OK, until it tries to 'load the components from the cd'
<Tainted-Time> It either hangs or just fails.
<Tainted-Time> I know it works, because it scans it ok and everything.
<Kaiser_Away> Tainted-Time: it could be a bug in the build. have you checked launchpad?
<Tainted-Time> Nope...
<Tainted-Time> What is launchpad?
<Kaiser_Away> i would, but I'm not familiar with launchpad yet
<Kaiser_Away> where malone - Ubuntu's bug trtackeer - is kept
<Kaiser_Away> plays: Marilyn Manson - User Friendly, track length 4:17
<Tainted-Time> So, uh what should I do?
<Kaiser_Away> what version of the dapper cd are you using ? 3 or 4
<Kaiser_Away> ?
<Tainted-Time> 3
<Kaiser_Away> i was reading an email about this before, and i cant find the damn thing :/
<Tainted-Time> Do you have any ideas?
<Kaiser_Away> I'm just finding malone
<Hobbsee> launchpad.net
<Hobbsee> link on the front page
<Hobbsee> right hadn side
<Kaiser_Away> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-6.04
<Tainted-Time> Eh I dont see the bug anywhere
* hatake_kakashi wonders how much can PIII 1GHz get to :D
<hatake_kakashi> heh
<Tainted-Time> Help? Anyone??
<Redleer> how can i remove grub from my comp? getting annoyed with it
<Redleer> ?
<Hobbsee> Redleer: what will you replace it with?
<Kaiser_Away> Redleer: i don't recomendit
<Redleer> normal windows bootloader
<Redleer> since I DONT need linux atm
<Hobbsee> go in through windows, and install the bootloader
<Hobbsee> something about fdisk and mbr...
<Kaiser_Away> what Windows? xp has a 'fixmbr' option in it's rescue mode
<Hobbsee> i never remember, as i cant use that option
<Hobbsee> that's the one!
<tecs> are rpm files installable in ubuntu?
<Kaiser_Away> tecs: use alien, butif possible, use debs
<Tainted-Time> God...I need Dapper.
<Kaiser_Away> Tainted-Time: try the flight 2 or 4
<Tainted-Time> Think the DVD would work?
<Kaiser_Away> if you get 2 working, dist-upgrade to 4
<Tainted-Time> Where can I get 4?
<Kaiser_Away> 4s out isnt it? with the other isos
<tecs> this program that i want "l;imewire " comes in rpm
<Tainted-Time> Its on the wiki, but no download.
<Hobbsee> i didnt think 4 was out for a few more weeks
<Hobbsee> seeing as 3 was released on around the 20th
<auturge> Install Breezy, update sources, dist-upgrade to dapper. Sorted.
<Kaiser_Away> Hobbsee: ok.
<Kaiser_Away> I'm not completely in touch ;)
<Tainted-Time>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<Tainted-Time> :P
<Hobbsee> why would you want that?
<Tainted-Time> auturge: I tried that, that's what put me in this situation.
<bushito> =O!! aaaahh
<Tainted> Back.
<Tainted> auturge, will you help  me setup my CD?
<auturge> I don't know what your situation is.
<Tainted> Ah.
<Tainted> Well, my system is messed up, I'm going to redo it all.
<Tainted> But, dapper won't install.
<auturge> "messed up"
<Tainted> I have tried 3 different CDs
<Tainted> Lol, eh, I get a 'ALERT! /dev/hda3/ doesn't exist. Dropping in Shell'
<Tainted> Thats the correct path.
<Tainted> Its there.
<auturge> Are you attempting to boot normally or to recovery mode?
<Tainted> Tried both.
<auturge> Can you get a df?
<Tainted> df?
<auturge> Type it.
<Tainted> Ok.
<Tainted> Hold on.
<Tainted> df doesnt do anything.
<auturge> No output?
<Tainted> Nope, nothing except doesn't exit.
<Tainted> exist**
<auturge> Clarify?
<auturge> Do you get any output at all, or just another prompt?
<Tainted> It says df: not found
<auturge> Ah.
<auturge>  /bin/df ?
<Tainted> Nope, but there is dd
<auturge> Does ls even work?
<Tainted> Yeah.
<auturge> Is there a /bin?
<Tainted> Yeah.
<Tainted> DF isnt in it.
<auturge> What is?
<Tainted> Eh, other files...I can't remember them all, I am on a different PC.
<Tainted> It's in the other room.
<auturge> Inconvenient.
<auturge> Is there (1) a /dev (2) if so anything in it?
<auturge> And what about 'mount', does that print anything?
<Tainted> There is a dev
<Tainted> with alot of weird named files, pty210
<auturge> So it's populated. That's something.
<Tainted> Mount does print something...
<auturge> Is that all that's there, pty* files?
<Tainted> No
<Tainted> Theres otheres
<auturge> Can you tell me what mount prints?
<Tainted> Damn.
<Tainted> Lol
<Tainted> Hold on I'll write it down.
<Tainted> :/
<auturge> You need a laptop, my boy.
<Tainted> I know, the harddrive failed, it was shipped 2 days ago (the hd).
<auturge> It physically failed?
<auturge> Oh, the laptop drive.
<auturge> Right.
<Tainted> Lol
<Tainted> It prints 'none on /sys type sysfs'
<Tainted> 'none on /proc type proc'
<Tainted> 'udev on /dev type tmpfs'
<Tainted> Thats it
<auturge> Gnarly. But at least you have devfs.
<Tainted> Is the system recoverable.
<Tainted> ?
<auturge> Hard to say. Are there any files in /dev that start with hd at all?
<Tainted> Nope.
<auturge> Is there a runnable fdisk command?
<auturge> No, that wouldn't help.
<auturge> OK, you have /sys. Is there anything in it?
<Tainted> Yeah
<Tainted> A couple folders include kernel.
<Tainted> including*
<auturge> What's in /sys/block?
<Tainted> 'ram*' 0-15
<Tainted> Nothing else.
<auturge> It looks like your kernel has completely failed to detect the presence of any hard drives.
<Tainted> Eh, how to fix it? :)
<kosh> that is impressive
<Tainted> Its not 'absolutely needed' to go back, I would be fine with a restore if it had Dapper.
<Tainted> kosh, Why?
<kosh> what kind of hard drives do you have?
<Tainted> Uhh...
<Tainted> Not sure.
<kosh> well because linux should detect nearly every ide, sata and scsi drive system ever available
<Tainted> It was before.
<Tainted> I tried to dist-upgrade to dapper.
<auturge> Tainted - if it were my box, I would be rebooting recovery and very carefully watching the boot messages for errors that could shed light on the situation.
<kosh> ah I see
<auturge> What kernel do you have now?
<kosh> I bet your system did not load the initrd image
<kosh> and without that it can't find the harddrives
<auturge> Could be.
<Tainted> auturge, Not sure the exact numbers, but it has the number 15 changed.
<auturge> Have a look at your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<auturge> In that file you'll see the name of the initrd file it is looking for - does that file exist?
<kosh> there should be an initrd line in it
<kosh> and does the file name make sense?
<kosh> ie you don't have an initrd for kernel 2.4 paired with a 2.6.15 kernel
<kosh> just a bsaic sanity check type deal
<auturge> Yeah - the initrd file should have the same version number as the associated vmlinuz file.
<Tainted> I cant see the menu.lst....I would have to boot into windows and then use explore2fs....
<auturge> cd /boot/grub
<auturge> cat menu.lst
<auturge> If you don't have cat you're really hurting!
<Tainted> Im saying...I dont have a boot folder.
<auturge> buh...
<Tainted> Huh?
<auturge> Does breezy install a separate /boot filesystem? It's been so long since I've touched it..
<auturge> Does /etc/fstab contain a /boot entry?
<Tainted> No there is a boot folder.
<auturge> and it's empty?
<Tainted> On normal breezies...
<Tainted> Mine doesnt have one.
<Tainted> :(
<auturge> buh.
* jeroenvrp is terug.
<auturge> You must have one or you wouldn't have even gotten the grub menu.
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: there are some breezy 3.5.1 packages missing
<kosh> not many though
<Tainted> Hmm...what if this is a different part of that partition or somethingt?
<auturge> That's what I'm saying, is your /boot on a separate filesystem? Look at /etc/fstab and see if there is an entry referencing /boot.
<Tainted> There is no fstab.
<Tainted> :'/
<Tainted> I think this setup is fux0red.
<auturge> Maybe you're actually on the initrd.
<Tainted> Huh?
<auturge> Is there a /linuxrc?
<Tainted> Nope
<Tainted> I think a reinstall sounds good.
<auturge> Yeah. Probably. But now I really want to know what filesystem you're looking at.
<Tainted> Lol
<auturge> What does uname -a say?
<Tainted> Gah,
<Tainted> Alot.
<Tainted> Something about the kernel and then, PREEMPT
<Tainted> then unknown at the very end
<auturge> Version number?
<Tainted> Where is it?
<Tainted> #1
<auturge> The third field
<Tainted> #1, or the one left of that.
<auturge> Left.
<Tainted> Its the kernel.
<auturge> Yes, what version number?
<Tainted> 2.6.15-418-386
<Tainted> 2.6.15-14--386
<Tainted> The #2 one,
<auturge> Hey, wait a minute. *I'm* on the wrong kernel. Reboot time!
<Tainted> You are?
<auturge> I've installed a newer one a few days ago and not rebooted since.
<auturge> Well.
<auturge> I think I'm going to have to vote for start over here.
<Tainted> Ok, well can you help me get the dapper CD working
<auturge> Don't hold your breath.
<Tainted> the dist-upgrade caused this
<auturge> !info linux-686
<ubotu> linux-686: (Complete Linux kernel on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV.), section restricted/base, is optional. Version: 2.6.12.16 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<Tainted> ?
<auturge> Install Breezy then take it in pieces.
<Tainted> How do i do that?
<auturge> First: install Breezy.
<Tainted> Then what?
<alfred300p> hello
<howcomes> hi
<Jaymac> so everyone upgraded to 3.5.1 then?
<kosh> works fine here
<kosh> I upgraded one box so far to check
<howcomes> KDE 3.5.1 ?
<kosh> yup
<kosh> http://www.kubuntu.org/
<kosh> look there
<howcomes> I'm still on 3.4.3
* Kaiser_Away gives apt a worried look
<alfred300p> i need some advice on tweaking my network. is there any way to change the time ifup waits for a dhcp answer?
<Jaymac> yeah 3.5.1 hasn't given me any problems thusfar
<alfred300p> anybody?
<Kaiser_Away> does this look not healthy to anyone else? http://pastebin.com/533692
<Kaiser_Away> try /etc/dhcp3/dhclient alfred300p
<kosh> Kaiser_Away: just looks like the mirron you are using is not working
<Kaiser_Away> hm. it's defintely there :/
<alfred300p> I don't have this file, Kaiser_Away
<Kaiser_Away> alfred300p: oh, right :/
<alfred300p> Kaiser_Away: sorry, it's dhclient.conf right?
<Kaiser_Away> yeh, i think so
<howcomes> Whats a good programming language for the novice linux user windows tech and visual basic guru?
<Kaiser_Away> java?
<Kaiser_Away> python or perl are good ones
<kkathman> Python + QT
<Kaiser_Away> (pls note, i don't know any of the above)
<alfred300p> howcomes: I've been trying python, it's great as a language, but it's not that easy to build visual interfaces (forms). least for me
<kkathman> howcomes: http://vizzzion.org/?id=pyqt
<alfred300p> Kaiser_Away: so if i simply uncomment a timeout and set it to, say, 5 seconds, it should work, right?
<Kaiser_Away> alfred300p: as far as  i know yes
<howcomes> kkathman , ill take a look
<howcomes> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=697731&postcount=59
<alfred300p> Kaiser_Away: great, thanks. I'll try that. by the way, what's the select-timeout?
<alfred300p> Kaiser_Away: nevermind, there's a manual page.
<Kaiser_Away> lol. gl
<cherusker> hi guys
<alfred300p> hey
<trekkor> what is the exact size of a dvd in mbs?
<morrow> sigh.. imap with kmail still is buggy
<trekkor> standard
<morrow> wonder when i can use kmail without 3-4 crashes/day
<auturge> Heh. Cool. There's a new case with a stonking huge 250mm fan on the side.
<auturge> 650rpm, 22dB
<howcomes> My Adept updater gets stuck on 99% recieving headers :S any ideas ?
<nalioth> howcomes: patience
<apachelogger> howcomes: run apt-get update on console to get errors etc.
<cherusker> hat irgendwie nicht ganz gefunzzt, hab mir jetzt aber anders geholfen
<cherusker> hab einfach ne neue "verknpfung mit adresse" auf dem desktop erstellt mit ziel "trash:/"   ;-)
<trekkor> anybody here know the difference between a "MiB" and a "MB" and between a "GiB" and a "GB", when measuring multiples of bytes?
<auturge> Yes.
<kosh> yup
<auturge> MiB and GiB are mebibytes and gibibytes.
<kosh> MB is 1000KB while MiB is 1024KiB
<kosh> they decided to redefine things
<auturge> Those are the power-of-two numbers. 1 KiB = 1024, etc.
<auturge> Not precisely, kosh...
<kosh> what is not precisely?
<auturge> The hard drive makers, years ago, redefined GB (to their benefit) as powers of ten instead of powers of two.
<auturge> Thus giving rise to the confusion between "which of kind of GB do you mean" for all these years.
<auturge> So *bibytes were invented to try to clear it all up.
<auturge> Mebibytes etc are official SI units.
<kosh> yes however for a very long time KB, MB, GB etc all had a power of 2 meaning in computers
<kosh> however because of the hard drive makers an offcial SI unit was made
<auturge> And looked at from a non-computer-centric perspective, saying that a megabyte is 1000000 rather than 2^20=1048576 is absolutely correct, because mega- is an SI unit with a long established meaning.
<kosh> I know it makes sense
<auturge> I'm just saying.. really, the only redefinition was when the hard drive makers insisted a megabyte is 10^6.
<howcomes> "Designing for 90% of browsers is our policy? Here's a question. If I answered 10% of the sales calls with 'Hello [companyname] , could you please fuck off"', how would that affect our sales?"
<auturge> As far as the SI are concerned, 10^6 was correct all along and the new mebi- &c. were invented anew for the convenience of the computer world.
<kosh> however it seems strange that hard drive makers where the only ones that insisted on that
<auturge> It was entirely self-interested.
<kosh> if you check ram chips it still says 1GB etc
<auturge> It allowed them to advertise larger capacity numbers for the same drive.
<kosh> however they mean the power of 2 version not the power of 10 version
<kosh> howcomes: hard to design for 90% of browers when that is not very well defined
<auturge> I think it's easy enough to understand...
<kosh> it just seems interesting that the ram makers don't do it
<MadRush> heh
<auturge> It's a question of magnitude.
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : KDE 3.5.1 and KOffice 1.5 beta out (kword slightly broken) | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel:  use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat
<auturge> 100 GiB is 107 GB. The difference between 100 and 107 GB on a hard drive box for free gives your marketers wet dreams.
<auturge> But 1 MiB is 1.048576 MB.
<auturge> 1.048576 just doesn't quite have the same marketing impact.
<kosh> I don't see how it matters much when you can buy 500GB hard drives
<kosh> not like the small difference should matter
<MadRush> small difference?
<auturge> One breaks the logjam, everyone else has to pile in.
<kosh> yup
<MadRush> with 500gb i dont think its too small
<auturge> Once the first hard drive manufacturer realised they could make their 100MB hard drive look 7% better *absolutely free of charge* and did so, everyone else had to do the same thing to keep up.
<kosh> I sitll wonder why the ram makers never did it
<auturge> Simple.
<kosh> when 128M chips where considered larger they didn't do that
<MadRush> the ram makers did it with speed
<auturge> The larger the numbers you are dealing with, the larger the difference between GiB and GB.
<kosh> they could have marked them as 131M chips
<auturge> When you're talking about megabytes, the difference is just too small to be worth making that initial leap.
<kosh> remember the hard drive makers did it with 300M drives
<kosh> however the ram makers now make 2048M sticks
<djib> hey
<kosh> MadRush: how did the ram makers do it with speed?
<djib> I installed cedega and it tells me that I don't have 3D acceleration
<MadRush> the ram makers say ddr400 which is really 266mhz
<djib> I use to know a command to display 3D info
<auturge> The hard drive manufacturers have another factor in their favour.
<djib> would any one of you happen to know what it is ?
<auturge> We all know that OSes still display everything in powers of two, right? Regardless of what your hard drive manufacturer says, the size is reported by the system as GiB.
<auturge> But everybody knows that the actual usable size you get from a hard drive is significantly lower than the raw capacity due to overheads.
<MadRush> i have a '250gb' drive that is really like 215gb
<auturge> Everybody *expects* the reported number to be smaller than what's on the tin.
<MadRush> thats a big difference
<auturge> That doesn't happen with RAM - if manufacturers started diddling the numbers, people *would* notice.
<MadRush> i dont think so
<auturge> But with a hard drive, you never really know what number you should expect the operating system to ultimately display for free space in the first place.
<MadRush> when you see a system that has shared memory for video you see non standard ram numbers
<MadRush> ah it could be calculated
<auturge> Sure, but that's obvious and expected.
<auturge> You still have two numbers that add up to something well-defined and predictable.
<MadRush> not obvious to somebody who's not a computer geek
<djib> ok it was glxgears with some option
<djib> but it's not in the man page
<auturge> Sure. But with hard drives, not even the geeks will complain.
<howcomes> 4742 frames in 5.0 seconds = 943.004 FPS
<howcomes> 4550 frames in 5.0 seconds = 909.843 FPS
<djib> howcomes: how do you get that ?
<MadRush> i complain every time i buy a hard drive
<howcomes> djib: glxgears
<auturge> I mean really - if you stick a "500GB" drive in your machine, do you know beyond a *very* vague, general idea what free space you're going to end up seeing?
<MadRush> :P
<auturge> No. You don't. You just have some notion of what the order of magnitude should be.
<djib> yes but I don't get any output when I do glxgears howcomes
<MadRush> yeah but with a 30gb drive you know its pretty close to 30gb
<djib> I know there was something like glxgears --glxgearsisnotabenchmarkingtool
<auturge> You don't have some specific number that you *know* should show up. With RAM, you always do.
<MadRush> its only off by 3gb or so
<kosh> heck I don't need that big of a drive but on my new system it has SATA 2 support so I want a SATA 2 drive and what I found was 500GB hitachi that will work nicely
<djib> or some stupid argument like this ^^
<howcomes> djib: you have to add an alias
<kosh> if it was 160GB that would still be just fine for me :)
<djib> howcomes: ok but what is the command ?
<djib> please...
<howcomes> got it
<howcomes> sudo nano /etc/bash.bashrc
<howcomes> add this line:
<howcomes> alias glxgears='glxgears -printfps'
<MadRush> my 160 gb drive is really 150
<auturge> Or just edit your own .bashrc
<djib> ok printfps
<djib> that's what I wanted
<djib> thanks
<MadRush> 10gb = big difference to me
<howcomes> i dont think it will work unless its in aliases
<kosh> doesn't mean squat to me
<kosh> I am not in any danger of running out of space
<howcomes> of course i thought its just an alias, i should be able to issue that command, but when i tried it i dont think it worked.
<howcomes> djib , did it work ?
<djib> yes, cheers
<MadRush> thats 16% difference from what its marketed as
<howcomes> oh, kewl - heh yea at the time i tried it my fglrx drivers were screwed up and nothing was working
<MadRush> i really think they should be forced to do it in powers of 2; you'd have a BETTER more accurate idea of what your buying
<howcomes> Anyone play TCE ?
<auturge> 160GB = 149GiB
<auturge> Before you even get into filesystem overhead.
<MadRush> like i said, my 160 = 150
<kosh> I can't even get the fglrx drivers to work
<howcomes> kosh , its a real big pain in the ass
<auturge> I don't care whether they do it in powers of 2 or 10, as long as they use the correct label. Oh wait, they do
<kosh> I have 2 radeon cards in this system and it just won't activate both of them
<MadRush> ive literally got 149 gb of usable space
<djib> is there a way to tell kde to display 16bits and not 24bits graphics ? (I mean without changing the /etc/X11/xorg.conf) ?
<kosh> actually under windows the ati driver will only run one card also
<kosh> however the free software driver will run both cards under linux
<MadRush> what other product do you have to sit and use a calculator to see what your really getting?
<kosh> so my next system is going to have 2 nvidia cards in it, I have already checked and the configuration I want is supported and works a xinerama setup of 4 heads with 3d accel across all 4 heads
<auturge> 500GB = 465.66GiB.. bigger numbers, bigger difference, bigger win for the hard drive makers
<auturge> Does KDE handle multiple displays sanely independent of Xinerama?
<kosh> I only pay a small attention to hard drive sizes
<MadRush> if your processor was a big difference im sure that would never fly
<kosh> MadRush: huh?
<auturge> Yeah, actually, processor speeds should be given in gibihertz...
<auturge> GiHz?
<kosh> auturge: well if you run the displays indepedently then they are seperate x servers, kde handles it fine but it does not make much sense
<MadRush> if intel sold a 2.8ghz chip as 3.2 im sure there would be a big shit storm over it
<auturge> Results 1 - 8 of about 9 for gibihertz. (0.32 seconds)
<djib> is there a way to tell kde to display 16bits and not 24bits graphics ? (I mean without changing the /etc/X11/xorg.conf) ?
<kosh> umm the chips use the power of ten method
<auturge> <-- trendsetter!
<kosh> 2.8ghz really is gigahertz
<auturge> Oh. Fine. Shoot down a perfectly good protorant.
<MadRush> im saying, if i had to use a calculator to bring the speed of the cpu im looking to by into familiar terms id be livid
<kosh> however the amd chips are not even bought on the basis of the gigahertz anymore
<MadRush> i bought mine knowing what speed it is
<kosh> I will be buying opteron 280 procs, darned if I know exactly what clockspeed they are
<MadRush> that depends where you get it from, most online resellers go through the trouble of putting the mhz up
<kosh> newegg does list the speed in the details
<MadRush> i refuse to buy anything from a place like bestbuy that just says its a 'pentium 630'
<kosh> but the processor default information just says the name
<MadRush> thats another peve of mine, kosh, and intels trying to jump on that bandwagon too
<MadRush> obfuscating the specs
<kosh> doesn't bother me at all
<MadRush> but at least when you buy a processor that says its _ghz you have a firm idea of what your buying
<djib> is there a way to tell kde to display 16bits and not 24bits graphics ? (I mean without changing the /etc/X11/xorg.conf) ?
<kosh> the opteron numbers don't have squat to do with processor speed
<MadRush> its not going to turn out to be 10% lower than you expect
<trekkor> "kosh I don't see how it matters much when you can buy 500GB hard drives" -- the difference increases with the size. so you can't "run away from it" with any size increase.
<jeroenvrp> has anyone tried KDE 3.5.1 for breezy allready
<kosh> 2xx means 2 hypertransport links
<jeroenvrp> I have installed it, but the kdedu-packages are not there :-(
<kosh> the processor name is very useful just not for the speed information
<auturge> But then again, AMD and Intel do actually have a point.
<MadRush> i dont know about you but speed is the first thing im interested in when buying a proc, then cache, then buzzwords
<auturge> Comparing the clock speed between two different chip architectures (even from the same vendor) is just about meaningless.
<auturge> And now that everything's going multicore, even moreso.
<kosh> trekkor: if you bought a hard drive that has 50000000TB of space would it really matter compared to a 40000000TB?
<howcomes> How can i use Alt codes on linux?
<kosh> trekkor: the point is that if your drive is larger then you care about why does it matter how much larger?
<auturge> This is not to say that their new naming scheme is necessarily any better, but.. the importance of the raw clock speed is fading fast.
<MadRush> yes, i agree aururge about the clock speed
<MadRush> but i still like to see it, especially for the kind of processors i deal with most frequently
<kosh> the opteron naming scheme is fine I think, it is useful to know more information about the processor and you can easily see the gigahertz etc information
<trekkor> auturge: thank you very much for the explanation (and sorry, i was afk)
<MadRush> depending on the project i might consider heat reputation to be more important than buzzwords
<mars> Sound server informational message:
<mars> Error while initializing the sound driver:
<mars> device: default can't be opened for playback (Device or resource busy)
<mars> The sound server will continue, using the null output device.
<mars> ?
<auturge> I consider heat dissipation more important for *all* projects.
<MadRush> if youve ever dealt with a higher end 775 intel chip you may know they generate a lotta heat
<kosh> well I am going for amd chips
<MadRush> well, i just bought a amd64 3000 and heat wasnt a consideration, and it happens that this one isnt very hot
<kosh> since the system I am looking at getting will have 8G of ram
<MadRush> but if i was going to put this in a pvr i might consider using this chip over a intel 2.5 or something
<kosh> and intel does not have a chip that is really competitive for that
<auturge> My next PVR will be Sonoma or Yonah.
<auturge> That + PureVideo or AVIVO = PVR lurve
<kosh> I need good 64bit support on a solid motherboard setup
<kosh> so tyan s2895 is what I will get
<kosh> I have seen nothing better
<MadRush> what chips are on that
<kosh> http://tyan.com/products/html/thunderk8we.html
<kosh> it is an nforce 4 professional board
<kosh> it has support for dual opteron chips
<MadRush> at least you wont be having any silly troubles that im having for buying a board with ULi chips on it
<trekkor> "kosh however the amd chips are not even bought on the basis of the gigahertz anymore" -- neither are intel's
<trekkor> kosh: it *does* matter to me
<MadRush> ah i dunno, amd has some chips that are different ghz rating but same (e.g. two different ghz for 3000) but intel, when they're 2.26ghz, they're 2.26 ghz
<kosh> MadRush: I won't have a lot of problems, every bus on that board is wired with slightly more bandwidth then all devices on it can use at a time
<jaxB> hello all, i need assistance with cups, i would like it to print raw file to some directory instead of to a device, can anyone help?
<MadRush> oh i meant software problems
<kosh> MadRush: every pci-e, pci-x, gigabit ethernet etc can run full speed with no contention issues
<trekkor> kosh: my drive can never be larger than i expect. so i don't understand your question ("why does it matter how much larger?")
<auturge> Intel have done the same as AMD and adopted an arbitrary numbering scheme for their processors, rather than clock speed.
<auturge> Some time ago.
<MadRush> theres not such great support for ULi chips as there is for oh say nvidia
<kosh> trekkor: if you have more space then you possibly need then does it matter how much larger it is?
<Phazeman> can someone please tell me the alternative of chkconfig from mandriva in kubuntu/ubuntu ?
<kosh> trekkor: I have dned up replacing hard drives faster then I run out of space by a long shot
<MadRush> well, my problem isnt running out of space
<kosh> trekkor: just replacing a drive every 2-3 years means I replace them faster then they die
<MadRush> its having a clear idea of how big of a hard drive im buying
<trekkor> howcomes: if by "alt codes" you mean gtk's control+shift+hexa char (0-9, a-f), then one more thing you should know is that it only works for gtk apps
<jaxB> anyone, pls, help, cups?
<kosh> jaxB: sorry no idea, I have not printed anything in years
<jaxB> :) he he he
<kosh> jaxB: I last used a printer about 8 years ago
<jaxB> OMG
<jaxB> well at least the rain forests are a better place cause of you ;-)
<Chousuke> heh :p
<kosh> I just write db software, why should I need to print anything out?
<auturge> There is no direct equivalent, Phazeman. update-rc.d is the closest. What do you need to do?
<jaxB> :) sure bro, keep it up, the world needs more like you....i know db programers that print out every howto they come across...some read on screen others on the toilet, thats life
<trekkor> kosh: i think you still don't understand what i was saying; to keep it simple, i would suggest that you replace your "trekkor: if you have more space then you possibly need then does it matter how much LARGER it is?" with "trekkor: if you have more space then you possibly need then does it matter how much SMALLER it is?" (my caps-emphasis)
<MadRush> it works either way trek
<kosh> trekkor: if you have more then you need then it does not matter by how much
<Chousuke> You can never have too much space.
<Chousuke> NEVER.
<kosh> I have had more then enough space for years
<trekkor> MadRush: why?
<jaxB> :) he he he
<Chousuke> With time, you'll find use for it.
<MadRush> you could phrase it two ways
<trekkor> MadRush: maybe *i* am missing something.
<MadRush> i think your not seeing it possible to phrase it differently
<MadRush> e.g.
<MadRush> i dont care how much more it is - more being how much more they advertise it as then it really is
<MadRush> i dont care how much less it is - duh.
<kosh> Chousuke: before I run out of space I will replace the drive so that it does not fail mechanically
<trekkor> MadRush: i don't think that was a matter of phrasing, but rather a matter of content. a hdd's capacity is always smaller than i would expect.
<Chousuke> kosh: heh.
<trekkor> MadRush: ... so i would never ask myself "why is it bigger?"
<MadRush> no no
* MadRush slaps trekkor around a bit with a large trout
<MadRush> did you read my first line there?
<trekkor> MadRush: ok. i think i am missing something. please explain.
<trekkor> MadRush: please paste it again
<MadRush> when he said how much larger it is, that can be understood to mean how much LARGER they advertise it over the size it really is
<trekkor> MadRush: (as i am not sure which one you're referring to)
* MadRush slaps trekkor around a bit with a large trout
* MadRush throws in the towel
<alfred300p> hey. how can I hibernate the system with Kde? gnome had an option for that on the shutdown menu, but kde doesn't...
<Chousuke> MadRush: mircslap. :(
<kosh> Chousuke: I don't like hard drives to fail on me, so I replace drives about every 3 years
<howcomes> Can someone help me fix this (hostname) : http://img492.imageshack.us/img492/4774/desktop28ys.png
<kosh> Chousuke: given that I end up replacing it with a vastly higher capaciy driver before I have filled up the previous one
<auturge> What's there to fix?
<Chousuke> I suppose.
<trekkor> MadRush: well, then you are certainly right. depending on the context, it can work either way (however, it refers to different things).
<howcomes> the console
<howcomes> the prompt
<howcomes> howcomes@the:~$ - how can i get it to be howcomes@the.world.has.turned.and.left.me.here:~$
<auturge> Set PS1 in your .bashrc.
<Chousuke> :P
<Chousuke> dnsspam
<Chousuke> howcomes: I think you can't :/
<auturge> Sure you can.
<Chousuke> or wait.
<Chousuke> right
<auturge> You can make the prompt say anything you want to.
<howcomes> hmm
<Chousuke> just edit PS1
<auturge> The default setting for PS1 is in /etc/bash.bashrc. Override that in your ~/.bashrc
<kkathman> howdy auturge :)
<auturge> Afternoon.
<Phazeman> can someone please tell me what is the conf file that has to be edited to configure the services that starts with KDE on startup ? i think i can remove some of those but dunno where...
<howcomes> so what am i changing it to ?
* MadRush feels the woosh of Phazeman's question flying over his head
<Chousuke> howcomes: read the manual page of bash
<auturge> Look at what it's set to now.
<Chousuke> The man page is big so I'll tell you it's under "PROMPTING"
<auturge> Modify to taste.
<howcomes> i just got told to rtfm , great :P
<Chousuke> howcomes: of course you get told to rtfm
<Chousuke> I won't read the manual for you
<Phazeman> anyone ?
<howcomes> # set a fancy prompt (non-color, overwrite the one in /etc/profile)
<howcomes> PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$ '
<Chousuke> hmm
<Chousuke> change \h to \H iirc
<Chousuke> if it doesn't work, rtfm :P
<howcomes> thx
<howcomes> im gonna have to reboot arent i :P
<Chousuke> no
<auturge> No.
<auturge> Changes you make to your .bashrc will take effect in any new command shell after that.
<Chousuke> just restart the shell. or do . ~/.bashrc
<trekkor> MadRush: anyhow, a "how much larger [they say]  it is" would be such an easy way to disambiguate it, that i have all the rights in the world not to feel kosh's remark as being ambiguous (= working either way). so i pretty much had the right to interpret it as meaning "how much larger it [actually|really]  is"). do you agree? :)
<Phazeman> 'm being ignored ?
<alfred300p> hibernating on kde? anyone?
<trekkor> Phazeman: it's not a file
<kosh> Phazeman: no idea what file it is
<trekkor> Phazeman: it's a folder where you add executable files
<kosh> Phazeman: just click the services you don't want to start
<auturge> In 99% of cases, lack of an answer means nobody knows.
<auturge> Silence is considered preferable to every single person on the channel saying "I don't know".
<kosh> kde system settings -> kde components -> service manager
<trekkor> Phazeman: (~/.kde/Autostart/)
<Chousuke> howcomes: anyway, getting told to rtfm isn't because no-one wants to help you.
<Phazeman> people... i was asking about KDE internal swerivce like kauth
<Phazeman> who tell it to start on startup ?
<kosh> services are different then autostarted programs
<Phazeman> kosh i've asked about kde services from the beginning
<Chousuke> howcomes: it's because the answer is in the manual and you should search it before asking. :)
<kosh> Phazeman: however by default kde will restart any application that was running when you logged off
<trekkor> kosh: right. my mistake.
<kosh> Phazeman: I said how to turn them off kde system settings -> kde components -> service manager
<Chousuke> howcomes: it's okay to ask where in the manual an aswer is if the manual is big though.
<Phazeman> kosh: it's from the kde Control Panel ?
<Phazeman> no way to see all this from CLI ?
<howcomes> Chousuke
<howcomes> after reading the manual
<Phazeman> i'm ssh'ed to my box without the ability to open X
<howcomes> it would seem \H should do it
<kosh> Phazeman: there probably is a way to do it but I don't know where it is
<Phazeman> kosh: thanks anyway
<Chousuke> howcomes: yep.
<Chousuke> howcomes: anyway, I'm not sure if you can have a hostname like that :/
<howcomes> but i think im going to have to reboot for the change to take effect (i edited /etc/bash.bashrc - should i be editing another file )
<Chousuke> no you don't have to reboot
<auturge> Yes!
<auturge> I said, edit your ~/.bashrc file
<howcomes> perhaps /root/.bashrc
<Chousuke> are you root? :P
<howcomes> k
<howcomes> Kubuntu doesnt have root :P
<howcomes> well it does
<howcomes> anyway
<auturge> There is very rarely any reason to edit /etc/bash.bashrc
<howcomes> alright ill undo the changes i made to that
<auturge> It'll just cause messes when upgrade time comes.
<Chousuke> howcomes: anyway, having a hostname like that is certainly against whatever RFC exists about hostnames :P
<auturge> Nah.
<doddo> hello! I have been trying to install drivers for my graphics card. I've downoaded a file with the .ko extension. Where should i put it?
<howcomes> oh i know it is
<auturge> The hostname itself is merely "the".
<auturge> The rest is a domain name. That's why he's not getting it all in his prompt.
<Flosoft_IRSSI> hey
<Flosoft_IRSSI> I need some help with Java 1.5
<Flosoft_IRSSI> what is the source to get it from?
<Chousuke> auturge: yeah well, I doubt his real domain name is like that either :P
<auturge> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<vanten> hi all. installed koffice 1.5 beta. There are now red markers (begin of word) en blue markers (end of word) in all my texts. anyone with the same problem?
<trekkor> Flosoft_IRSSI: search for a j2re* file on the web page of java
<Flosoft_IRSSI> !javadebs
<mars> Hi I downloaded thunderbird and i dont know ow to install it
<auturge> !tell flosoft_irssi about javadebs
<trekkor> auturge: i guess restricted formats only send to java 1.4, but maybe i am wrong.
<howcomes> w00t it worked
<trekkor> auturge: oh, now i remember: i am wrong
<howcomes> thx
<auturge> You should not need to download it, mars, just download the package
<auturge> um
<auturge> !info mozilla-thunderbird
<ubotu> mozilla-thunderbird: (Mozilla Thunderbird standalone mail client), section mail, is optional. Version: 1.0.7-0ubuntu05.10 (breezy), Packaged size: 10124 kB, Installed size: 30572 kB
<_mars> auturge: yes but i want to download new version, not the old one
<trekkor> btw, does (k)ubuntu include any open source 3d game?
<trekkor> you know, like nexuiz
<trekkor> (which is gpl)
<mars_> ?
<vanten> !
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, vanten
<trekkor> btw, don't mention armagetron or other snake or fancy 3d card games. i mean *serious* 3d games.
<dec0ding> I removed the Kubuntu's konqueror defaults as described in the wiki but now the forward/back arrows are gone and many other things in Konqueror's interface
<trekkor> ... and i don't mind being answered.
<auturge> Browse packages.ubuntu.com, trekkor.
<Peolo2> hi there
<Peolo2> :)
<trekkor> auturge: well, then we *must* do something.
<trekkor> auturge: other distros actually include some such games
<Ayiden> Which "mysql" is recommended? I know the the older one (4.0) has an ubuntu symbol next to it in synaptic. So which one 4.0 or 4.1?
<Peolo2> maybe any1 of you can help me. i just want a button on my kde for login in @inet. atm i do that in root console with sudo ppoeconf. --> pon dsl-provider does not work. dunno why
<Ayiden> What are the major differences?
<ejofee> trekkor: ask in #debian
<Crowbar> Anyone know how to get plugins and extensions installed for konqueror?  I've install all the packages that might do it, and i still only have the one search bar plugin.  I was hoping for plugins which compete with firefox's..
<kosh> you do know there was never a reason for a search bar in konqueror right?
<kosh> you could search from the regular bar since at least 2.0 with any of the keywords
<Crowbar> right, but i was hoping for other extesions.  like maybe something like adblock?
<kosh> heck you can even hit alt-f2 and type in any keyword that konqueror understands and it will launch a new window and do what you told it
<Crowbar> the search bar is the only one i do have.
<kosh> adblock is build into 3.5.0 and above
<AdvancedWeb> How unstable is Kubuntu 6.04 Alpha 3?
<kosh> just right click on an image and block it
<Crowbar> kosh: Oh, i'm using 3.4.3 on Kubuntu.
<kosh> Crowbar: also look at settings -> configure konqueror -> web shortcuts
<kosh> Crowbar: any shortcut in there you can use from the url bar or from alt-f2 launcher
<Crowbar> kosh: i know about all that.  I'm talking about extensions similar to those available for firefox.  Do any exist for konqueror?
<kosh> Crowbar: so you can just type gg: some search    dmoz: something  etc
<kosh> Crowbar: no idea I don't use any extensions with firefox
<kosh> Crowbar: what features are you looking for?
<Crowbar> kosh: Good question.  Seems i've been trying to track down a spellchecker and it's already included.
<kosh> konqueror uses the kde default spellchecker and has for a long time now
<kosh> the advantage is that the kde shared spell checker is common to all applications
<kosh> so if you add a word in kword then it will also be there in konqueror, kate, kmail etc etc
<kosh> night all
<howcomes> Where's a good place to start with C# ?
<larsivi> howcomes: might not be here... but chech out dotgnu
<howcomes> I'm in ##csharp and googling around
<BuFF> i'm having a problem: i dunno how to view *.chm through konsole can anyone help me ?
<dark_suic> what is chm?
<BuFF> files
<BuFF> help files
<dark_suic> ah, ok
<dark_suic> don't know, sorry
* orion_fr_24 is away: Away at the moment
* orion_fr_24 is back.
<niclas> hm, I have a small problem with kopete, It doesnt want to connect, it doesnt even try to do it when I "tell" it to do :)
<niclas> Anyone had that problem before ?
<dark_suic> Vampis, any account?
<trappist> orion_fr_24: please don't do that
<orion_fr_24> trappist: do what ?
<Vampis> dark_suic: jabber, msn , icq, and yahoo, same problem with all of them
<trappist> orion_fr_24: spew public away/back messages
<Vampis> it's like kopete doesnt even try to connect
<orion_fr_24> trappist: and why ???
<dark_suic> well, not gonna ask you if you have inet conncetion :P
<orion_fr_24> isnt it made for that ?
<Vampis> dark_suic: *lol* :)
<DjDarkPingvin> hy
<DjDarkPingvin> kmail: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkmailprivate.so: undefined symbol: _ZN4KPIM8Identity4nullE
<orion_fr_24> trappist: this is a useful feature and I m willing to use it so my contacts can check if i m AFK or not
<dark_suic> well, sometimes it happens to me that they don't want to connect if i'm disconnected and tell to connect as away
<DjDarkPingvin> i get this error when i try to start kmail
<dark_suic> just have to connect as inline
<dark_suic> and then switch to away
<dark_suic> but i suppose it's not the matter here
<Vampis> nope :/
<trappist> orion_fr_24: long story short, it's obnoxious.  I don't recall having heard from you on this channel, so it's unlikely anyone here cares when you come and go.  on busy channels it's unnecessary chatter and on slow channels it trips people's activity flags.  basically it's bad netiquette and the world would be a better place if irc clients didn't do it
<dark_suic> u checked kopete and the accounts config?
<Vampis> Yepp, one moment it worked another not
<trappist> orion_fr_24: the irc protocol allows for away status, which can be queried by people who *do* care when you get up from the computer or fail to move the mouse for a while.
<Vampis> so i removed the kopete files under home/vampis/.kde/share/apps/
<dark_suic> u closed and opened it again?
<Vampis> and then removed kopete and installed it again
<Vampis> added the accounts
<Vampis> and same problem
<dark_suic> ok
<Vampis> its wierd
<dark_suic> then just don't know
<dark_suic> you can bet it's weird
<Peolo2> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Peolo2> See `config.log' for more details.
<Peolo2> i want to install x-chat and i get this error in console(root)
<DjDarkPingvin> kmail: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkmailprivate.so: undefined symbol: _ZN4KPIM8Identity4nullE
<DjDarkPingvin> i get this error when i try to start kmail
<Vampis> dark_suic: mhm :)
<DjDarkPingvin> what should i do?
<dark_suic> i will never understand why people is still trying to compile things that are on the repos
<orion_fr_24> trappist: comon man who are you to give me such an irc lesson ?? give me a break
<dark_suic> Peolo2, install xchat from adept/synatpic/apt-get
<dark_suic> or whatever you want
<Vampis> dark_suic: I made a clean installation of ubuntu yesterday when I came home , so now gnome is all gone :D
<Peolo2> im kinda news
<Peolo2> new
<Peolo2> working now about 5 hours with ubuntu and linux
<Peolo2> how it works ?
<dark_suic> look in adept, peolo2 (k-menu, expert manager)
<trappist> orion_fr_24: it's commonly accepted as proper netiquette.  I politely asked, you asked why, I answered you.
<Peolo2> im there atm
<auturge> orion: Automatic away messages are considered ride and undesirable in this community. If you wish to join a community you should honour its norms.
<auturge> That's all the reason you should need.
<dark_suic> look for xchat in adept, Peolo2
<dark_suic> it should be
<dark_suic> if not
<dark_suic> look for adding universe and multiverse repositories
<Peolo2> it`snot
<dark_suic> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Peolo2> may i pm you dark:_suic ?
<trappist> orion_fr_24: for a more complete, if less sensitive, explanation, see: http://sackheads.org/~bnaylor/spew/away_msgs.html
<Peolo2> there are no packeges like this
<dark_suic> Peolo2, you can't pm if you aren't registered
<dark_suic> look what ubotu said a moment ago
<Peolo2> i am
<dark_suic> then i don't mind, but ubotu told you the answer ;)
<tecs> whenn using k torrent and my download suddenly stopped saying error cannot expand file and then the path of the file
<dark_suic> a few lines before
<humboldt> does anybody know about ekiga?
<dark_suic> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<azerty> hey all, i am going to have a wireless internet connection. Can i expect problems with the OS ?
<Vampis> depends ;)
<Vampis> I got a problem because I cant get wpa-supplicant to work, but if you dont use wpa-psk encryption you shouldnt have a problem
<orion_fr_24> trappist: ok I read it and i do agree
<orion_fr_24> trappist: sorry
<Firetech> using KDE 3.5.1, I get "kde-config: WARNING: KLocale: trying to look up "" in catalog. Fix the program" everytime I run kde-config, any way to fix this?
<trappist> orion_fr_24: it's cool, thanks :)
<phin> anyone else have a problem with konqueror were if it trys to play a sound thats on a page it says it fails trying to initiate alsasink?
<phin> and just crashes out konq?
<phin> i would like to fix this, even if it means i dont get to hear the sounds
<phin> stability > functionality
<phin> :)
<trappist> phin: stability is for girls.  give me bleeding edge!
<phin> ya thats fine and all
<phin> and i am using dapper
<phin> which is rock solid for me
<phin> but ive had this problem in hoary as well
<azerty> are the mediafiles improved in the newest kubuntu , or are there still problems with the patents
<azerty> can i play mp3's at standard config now ?
<visik7> anyone have an atheros wireless card ?
<Vampis> azerty: I made a clean installation of kubuntu today and mp3's worked from the beginning
<visik7> and use the current kernel 2.6.12-10-386 or 686 or 2.6.12-9-386 ?
<azerty> Vampis: ok thanx
<trappist> visik7: yes
<visik7> trappist: is it enabled now ?
<alex79> hello
<visik7> trappist: can I query u ?
<trappist> visik7: it's not even installed at the moment, but if you have a question I might get lucky and know the answer
<trappist> visik7: best if we do it here, so everyone can benefit
<alex79> I just insall kubuntu in my laptop and the eth0 work at the first start but then it disabled it seflt and dosesnt let me enabled again? any one can help me?
<visik7> trappist: I got an hand running sysctl -a (only with ubuntu kernel)
<visik7> s/hand/hang
<trappist> oh, interesting.  does it go away if you modprobe -r the atheros modules?
<phin> so no one has a fix?
<visik7> trappist: hang also
<trappist> visik7: does it hang after printing a bunch of stuff, or right away?
<humboldt> does anybody know how I call a normal phone number with a sip phone? sip: callto: ??
<visik7> trappist: yes do u want to see it ?
<visik7> humboldt: u must have a service that do it
<trappist> visik7: sure, pastebin it please
<visik7> trappist: ok wait a moment
<humboldt> visik7: I have registered the service (ekiga) but it still does not work
<jay> hi
<visik7> humboldt: never use it
<alex79> anyone can help me?
<jay> i just installed dapper drake flight 3 onto my laptop
<alex79> with my eth card?
<humboldt> visik7: I mean I have registered the ip-to-phone service in ekiga.
<jay> and the first time i booted it up, the video is distorted
<jay> can anyone help me with this?
<humboldt> visik7: my guestion is: how do I enter the number? sip:00220987987 ??
<zblach> h	
<zblach> i
<visik7> trappist: http://pastebin.com/533867
<zblach> someone point me to the kubuntu quickstart guide?
<visik7> humboldt: should be sip:_phone_number_@service
<jay> zblach: if you google it you can find it pretty easily
<visik7> or register first to the service and then dial the number
<trappist> visik7: that looks like dmesg output, not sysctl
<visik7> ah do u want the sysctl output ?
<humboldt> trying something like this: sip:0014548342018@ekiga.net
<jay> is there a help queue i have to add myself to in this channel?
<humboldt> but that wont work
<trappist> visik7: if it prints a bunch of stuff bug hangs before completing, yes
<visik7> no only the normal output of sysctl and then the oops output
<_denny> where is the synaptic on kubuntu?
<auturge> "Adept"
<visik7> _denny: there isn't, use adept
<DennyLoko> ok
<trappist> visik7: ah.  don't know where to go next for that, except #kernelnewbies on irc.oftc.net
<jay> can anyone help me with my vid corruption on install?
<visik7> trappist: same error with different machine with the same kernel
<jay> do you guys not offer help on dapper?
<trappist> visik7: the folks in #kernelnewbies are studs and can likely help
<DennyLoko> how can I habilit the apt-get?
<Foodcoman> Morning
<visik7> trappist: ok I go
<visik7> trappist: but with another non ubuntu kernel it works fine
<visik7> so should be a ubuntu bug
<visik7> maybe on ubuntu-devel ?
<jay> help...
<trappist> visik7: if it's ubuntu-specific I'd say file a bug on the kernel package
<trappist> visik7: but there's also #ubuntu-kernel... strictly devel chat there though
<visik7> maybe I can try a dapper kernel
<trappist> could do that
<jay> hello?
<trappist> jay: some people will try, but the general consensus is if you use dapper you need to be either able to fix or prepared to deal with whatever breaks
<jay> trappist:  do you know if breezy has any issues installing on a laptop with a radeon xpress 200M?
<trappist> jay: no, I don't
<`Nomad> Why won"t totem play a .mov movie from the DVD, but if I copy it to HD it does?
<jay> trappist:  i'm new to linux/kubuntu.  can i just throw in the breezy cd and let it install over dapper?
<`Nomad> It says it can't find it
<trappist> jay: you'll need to let it wipe out dapper
<`Nomad> but I double-clicked the movie from Konq browsing the DVD
<jay> trappist: does it give an option to do that in the install?
<trappist> jay: yes
<jay> trappist: ok thanks
<trappist> jay: it won't say 'wipe out dapper' of course but there's an option to start from scratch
<douglas> I seem to be having trouble building the sample wxwidgets app in kdevelop
<douglas> I installed wx2.6-headers and a few others.
<douglas> What else do I have to do?
<Vampis> How do I put some programs in autostart?
<Vampis> Make links in .kde/Autostart ?
<jpatrick> Vampis: yes
<Vampis> like ln -s /usr/bin/programname /home/vampis/.kde/Autostart ?
<jpatrick> yep
<engenheiro> as
<Vampis> hm,  I dont find Katapult in either /usr/bin or /usr/sbin
<Vampis> hm, maybe can cheat
<engenheiro> alguem sabe como se muda para root na consola
<engenheiro> ???
<Vampis> use the shortcut in the menu, copy it do the Desktop and there to the Autostart directory
<Vampis> BRB
<engenheiro> ??
<Vampis> Yes it worked :)
<Vampis> dark_suic: and now kopete works :)
<`Nomad> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does other harmful things like "echo -e 'ynY\n'" that are considered security risks. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications but the best thing is to read documentation.
<DevGet> Hi all, I'm trying to comple beagle, but I dont succed, http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/533922
<dark_suic> Vampis, happy it works :)
<Vampis> *getting some coffee*
<tomeklu> hi all
<tomeklu> i ve got a problem with kde
<Vampis> Does KDE have a application installer like gnome ? the gnome-app-installer or whats its name ?
<tomeklu> vampis , yeah it does
<DevGet> Vampis: adept
<tomeklu> adept
<tomeklu> so , the kde 3.4 crashes very often i got no idea why
<Vampis> oh, nice
<Vampis> Aha there it was
<Vampis> and damn, mother on phone
<DevGet> tomeklu: not fun..
<Peolo2> re
<tomeklu> yeah, but i used to have the kde 3.4 on debian, and everything was fine
<tomeklu> then i have installed kubuntu and problems have apeared
<Peolo2> xchat wont work: (
<Peolo2> same problem as before
<Peolo2> damnit
<tomeklu> and the worst thing is that the crashes come without any reason ex. i open up kmenu, and ...
<DevGet> Peolo2: why not koversation?
<Peolo2> koversation ?
<tomeklu> devget ;) konversation sucks
<jpatrick> tomeklu: no it doesm't
<DevGet> tomeklu: maybe you can try to upgrade to kde 3.5, but i'm not sure if it helps or not
<tomeklu> xcvhat is far more better
<trappist> or even 3.5.1
<DevGet> trappist: yes :)
<jpatrick> tomeklu: I don't like GTK
<tomeklu> another two hours of downloading :( i'm not sure that the guys have tested the kde 3.5 well
<DevGet> tomeklu: lowspeed connection? :E
<tomeklu> yeah :/ 320 kbps :/
<DevGet> ok :/
<tomeklu> ok, gotta go lookin' for answers on the forums :/
<tomeklu> have a nice day
<DevGet> tomeklu: good luck
<ClayG> i just set up webmin, it never asked for a username/passowrd now logggin in the first time I just put mine and it wasn't accepted. Any ideas?
<trekkor> what do i do if i want to play quake?
<trekkor> i installed the two debs in the repos but it doesn't seem to be enough
<damnhil> how do I use the special keys in my keyboard?
<trekkor> they are incredibly small sized anyway
<trekkor> which might show they are fakes
<trekkor> damnhil: try altgr
<jpatrick> trekkor: right-clcik -> Kubuntu Package Menu -> Details
<DevGet> damnhil: what do you mean with special keys, webbrowser and so?
<damnhil> DevGet: yes they are in keycode of 234 and I want to execute a command when I press it
<trekkor> jpatrick: where is the kubuntu package menu? or what should i right-click on?
<DevGet> damnhil: if your keyboard is in the list in system settings, KDE will fix it for you, else I don't know...
<jpatrick> trekkor: right-click on the files in Konqueror
<_vge> trekkor: after you have installed it, you need to copy the orginal files from your cd to the installation folder
<visik7> i18n packages for 3.5.1 aren't out ?
<trekkor> jpatrick: my quake-data file is 9210 bytes, so i think it is a fake quake-data file... it just can't be that small
<`Nomad> !ssh
<ubotu> well, ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto
<jpatrick> trekkor: they can be (sometimes)
<djk_> what's the hotplug subsystem?
<ole> greetings. since you could alll help em so nicely yesterday, i leanred alot.
<ole> and with a little try and error i managed to get my quake2 running :D
<ole> but: i got like 20 fps on software 800x600. and like 1fps on sdlgl or opengl :(
<yellowdart> djk_: it's what recognizes stuff you plug into your system while it's running such as usb/firewire peripherals
<ole> could it be, my grafic drivers are not so good ? and if yes, how do i update them ?
<yellowdart> djk_: it also recognizes when you remove that stuff too
<djk_> yellowdart: ok, how do i disable it? do debian/gentoo use it as well?
<trekkor> jpatrick: are you still there?
<yellowdart> djk_: the whole idea is that it does everything dynamically to build the '/dev' directory so that you dont have to restart everytime you want to...say, plug in a game controller or a new printer
<eivis> anybody knows how to activate the wireless network card in Kubntu?
<yellowdart> djk_: why would you want to disable it?
<djk_> yellowdart: because it hardly ever gets past 'starting hotplug subsystem' on my laptop
<yellowdart> djk_: yeah, debian 100% and gentoo is if you 'rc-update add hotplug default' during your install...which they do tell you to do
<ole> so i guess ym question is: how do i update my grafic driver (i downlaoded nvidias driver, but it said my x-server is running when i tried to install. how do i boot without starting the x-server gui ?)
<djk_> yellowdart: all that needs to be detected is a printer and once in a while an external cd-drive. but they're usually connected before the laptop is powered on, thus there's no need for the hotplug subsystem.
<djk_> yellowdart: so, would you happen to know how to disable it?
<yellowdart> djk_: i'm seeing if i can find that info really quick...one sec
<trekkor> _vge: i don't have the cd! :(
<djk_> yellowdart: thanks
<mcsteels> hi, just trying to get some help with my repos as I cant apt-get anything, have a look here at my repo and see what you think http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/533981
<ClayG> whats a lightweight browser? besides dillo? I need something that can connect to password'ed sites
<auturge> mcsteels, you want universe and multiverse.
<yellowdart> djk_: here's some info on what you need: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491&highlight=sysv-rc-conf
<auturge> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<trekkor> "mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<trekkor> " -- well, how do i specify the filesystem of a cdrom?
<mcsteels> either, times out when i apt-get update
<auturge> Or just uncomment the entries you already have--
<Peolo2> is there a way to get xine with sudo apt-get ?
<Peolo2> sudo apt-get install xine wont work
<trekkor> "mount: you must specify the filesystem type" -- well, how do i specify the filesystem of a cdrom?
<djk_> yellowdart: thank you.
<trekkor> Peolo2: try xine-ui
<jpatrick> trekkor: I am now
<Peolo2> k
<mcsteels> auturge: how do you mean?? can you show me on pastebin??
<Peolo2> works
<Peolo2> :)
<Peolo2> thx dude
<yellowdart> djk_:  no problem...good luck with that :)
<trekkor> jpatrick: it seems i had a great and almighty lag
<trekkor> Peolo2: np
<auturge> If you look, you'll see a couple of lines in that file that say universe and are commented out.
<auturge> Uncomment them.
<mcsteels> ok will try
<auturge> And then add 'multiverse' right after 'universe' to  both.
<Peolo2> hell yeah i like my kubuntu
<Peolo2> :)
<Peolo2> it was a good choice to change from windows
<Peolo2> :)
<trekkor> Peolo2 :)
<trekkor> is there any gui interface for mounting cds?
<mcsteels> auturge: like this http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/533996 ??
<reon> How would one install KDE3.5.1 from a base system (Server install)  ? I just want KDE & not kubuntu desktop. Want only add the apps I want.
<auturge> Yes, that is right - but you *also* need to leave the two 'main' lines near the top uncommented.
<mcsteels> auturge: ok will change
<dark_suic> reon, try installing just the packages... they'll probably depend on kde base packages you need to install
<reon> dark_suic, like sudo apt-get install kde ??? Would I have to install X from server as wel ?
<jpatrick> reon: yes
<Bill> Hi, Does anyone know where the log for Adept Package Manager would be found ?  I looked in var log but none there ?
<dark_suic> reon, if you install kde it will install loads and loads of apps
<dark_suic> if you just install the apps, they depend on base system that should be installed
<Bill> I'm installing Bugzilla on XAMPP  and it recons I have no database, firt time around.
<reon> dark_suic, so what package do I install for kde then ?
<dark_suic> you should just try, if not, just try to install kde and then remove what you don't want
<dark_suic> reon, install the packages you know you want
<howcomes> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=124407
<mcsteels> auturge: got this error http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/534004
<auturge> That looks like a network configuration problem.
<reon> dark_suic, maybe kde-core will do it ?
<auturge> What does 'host gb.archive.ubuntu.com' tell you?
<dark_suic> reon, try installing amarok, for example
<dark_suic> it will depend on some libs
<dark_suic> that libs in the kde-core package
<dark_suic> and that will install all
<dark_suic> if you choose just the main apps you want, it should install all what you need
<howcomes> If i wanted to code in C# under KDE what program should i use ?
<reon> dark_suic, hmm, maybe it is easier just to do a normal install and then remove stuff
<MetaMorfoziS> where i can setwhere i can set the default applications for any extension?
<dark_suic> that's your  choice ;)
<mcsteels> auturge: that it couldnt connect...... hmm... so wheres the problem then? The net connection is working fine
<jpatrick> howcomes: Kate? KDevelop?
<auturge> Sorry, what did it say?
<dark_suic> you wanted to install just some apps...
<dark_suic> i said howto :P
<auturge> If you type that command. host gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<howcomes> I just came across Kdevelop
<howcomes> looking at it now
<mcsteels> auturge: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/534010
<jpatrick> "sudo apt-get install kdevelop3" if you want it
<auturge> That's.. mildly odd.
<yellowdart> howcomes: there really is no IDE for KDE using MONO...your best bet would still be monodevelop... but Kate (kdevelop also) will do syntax highlighting and you can still compile everything from a terminal
<howcomes> to compile c# i can use gcc right ?
<flipjarg> i've just installed bittorrent.deb from bittorrent.com but it doesn't work, i need to uninstall it now, how do i do that?
<jpatrick> howcomes: don't know
<yellowdart> howcomes: no, you have to use the mono jit
<mcsteels> auturge: have been on the kubuntu forums with this problem and had no answers. what do you think is wrong?
<howcomes> flip, if i had to guess id say dpkg -r bittorrent.deb
<auturge> Can you ping gb.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<howcomes> flip - check the man page of dpkg
<yellowdart> howcomes: mck i think it is
<flipjarg> howcomes: it didn't work.
<Bill> If you are using kate or kdevelop how do you configure a non default syntax highlight, for a differnt language ?
<howcomes> dpkg handles dep files
<howcomes> *deb
<flipjarg> howcomes: What directory should i be in, it can be any right?
<Peolo2> im still trying to install x-chat. got that error -->
<Peolo2> Die folgenden Pakete haben nichterfllte Abhngigkeiten:
<Peolo2>   liblaunchpad-integration0: Hngt ab: launchpad-integration ist aber nicht installierbar
<Peolo2> is there a german ubuntu channel ? coze i get the error-messages in germany
<Peolo2> "german"
<dark_suic> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<DevGet> !se
<ubotu> DevGet: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mcsteels> auturge: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/534017 yeah
<Bill> Is anyone using Adept from 5-10 ?
<dark_suic> what u need, Bill
<Bill> I've just installed some package,  and I want to read the log to see what its done
<Bill> I looked in /var/log  but none there
<dark_suic> it logs?
<dark_suic> well
<jpatrick> Bill: I think it's in /var/log/dpkg
<dark_suic> you should try to find the logs of apt, not adept
<dark_suic> probably :)
<jpatrick> dark_suic: even better dpkg
<dark_suic> yeah
<Bill> well,  when you select a pkg to install,  then click Commit  Changes,  to do the installation,  it looks like a log dialogue.
<auturge> I don't know. apt-get is failing to connect to the repository, but I'm at a loss to see why.
<Bill> When I then uninstall,  'cause I didn't like what it did,  I see the same dialogue,  so it must be stored somewnere.
<mcsteels> auturge: is ok at first I thought it was just me being stupid:P Do you know if there is a repo channel??
<auturge> I'm not aware of one.
<auturge> But it's not a problem with the repository.
<auturge> I use the same one and I have no problem.
<KLymer> can I get any help here?
<Bill> jpatrick - thanks I'll look........
<mcsteels> auturge: hmmmm.... ok thanx for the help:D
<KLymer> I recently installed Kubuntu Breezy 5.10
* picoss is away: je ne suis pas la
<jpatrick> arg, MSN acting up again
<nat> Hi, is someone can help me ? I don't know what is exactly my problem, but I've a lot of device which are not working normaly
<nat> for exemple my I read a new cd
<nat> I can open the cd already in the cdrom when i start the computer
<Bill> Has anyone installed Bugzilla-doc recently ?  Where does it unpack the docs ? In the dpkg.log it confirms that it has unpacked them,  but we need to turn the wick up to get more details.
<nat> but if i eject it and put a new one, there is nothing
<nat> i cand read it
<nat> i can't read it
<bhna> kmail: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkmailprivate.so: undefined symbol: _ZN4KPIM8Identity4nullE
<bhna> is there a bug in the kde 351 packages. kmail doesnt start. kmail: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkmailprivate.so: undefined symbol: _ZN4KPIM8Identity4nullE
<_roasty> sss
<Bill> Hi nat - do you mean you can read the CD without prob's on another machine ?
<jpatrick> Hi Knowerrors
<Bill> But on your Kubuntu machine it doesn't read the CD ?
<nat> yes
<nite_w0lf> Question! just got my install CD's. kubuntu 5.10 and 6.04 Flight 2. Whitch would be the best choice?
<nat> when I eject cd cdrom and put anther one, i can't mount it...
<Jaymac> nite.. use 5.10
<nite_w0lf> TY
<nat> i can't launch k3b for ex
<KLymer> QUESTION! : How can I install kubuntu packages without internet acc?
<Jaymac> unless you're experienced and likle messing around with broken stuff
<Jaymac> cd
<auturge> Unless you are a sophisticated Linux user, 5.10 would be better.
<nat> or kpart
<nite_w0lf> either of these will give me the KDE desktop?
<Bill> nat -  what happens when you use a LiveCD session ? Does it boot OK from the CD drive ?
<auturge> Yes, any Kubuntu installation will give you KDE.
<nat> I don't know, I ve install only kbuntu, i can't burn cd :(
<nat> so I can't try a live cd
<nite_w0lf> ty. i will probably be back later with more questions.
<Bill> nat - have you ever seen that CD drive working OK with your  current installation ?
<nat> yes, if i want to read it, the "only" thing I ve to do is to reboot
<Bill> nat - so what has changed since it last worked OK ?
<nat> It has never wor
<nat> k
<nat> before, I was on a unbuntu hoary and It was working perfectly. I had to put a windows then i reinstalled a linux. I installed kubuntu because I prefere kde than gnome but now I ve this problem
<Bill> Hi Nat -  sorry  I don't  understand you.
<Peolo2> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<nat> yes sorry for my english ...
<Bill> I was trying to establish if you had a hardware problem with your CD,  or if there was something wierd happening with the way your CD and other devices is getting mounted or put into use.
<paines> hi
<nat> non the CD is ok
<nat> the problem comes from the device
<Bill> But I#m in danger of moving into bullshTTing you because I don't know enough about the way Kubuntu gabs its devices and puts them into use.
<paines> anyone using dapper. i have an issue with cups / kprinter. whenever I want to print something from kde apps, kprinter start initializing cups and fails. anyone can confirm this ?
<nat> do you understand my problem Bill ?
<Bill> So either you have a problem with the way the CD device is handled by the Kubuntu software,  or you have a hardware problem,
<nat> no I'm sure that it's kubuntu software the problem
<Bill> OK,  do you have another CD in any other PC around you,  or in a box of old PC components ?
<Bill> Its pretty easy to swap out a CD and test if the hardware is giving you the problem.
<nat> no... I ve only this one it's a laptop
<Bill> Ah,   thats a bit differnt.
* jeroenvrp is weg: Away at the moment
<howcomes> My Desktop: http://img496.imageshack.us/img496/4584/desktop34am.png
<trappist> jeroenvrp: please don't do that
<Bill> When you boot the laptop and try to boot from the CD,  does it doe the right sort of thing and read files from the CD. It's difficult to test this because you said you don't have any LiveCD's with you.
<Bill> Maybe you have some other CD that is bootable ?  That vould test if the CD hardware reads OK when the BIOS tells it what to do.
<nat> yes, if i insert the install cd of kubuntu, i can boot on
<paines> howcomes, transparent konsole ? isn't that disturbing while wokring
<paines> i mean for the eyes
<dark_suic> paines, it doesn't have to be
<dark_suic> i work with transparent konsole
<dark_suic> and no problem
<dark_suic> just depends on what's the back image you got
<GullyFoyle> i patched ut2004 and now it complains it can't find libSDL-1.2.so.0 even though the file exists and the game ran before i patched it. How do i point the startup script the lib?
<Bill> OK,  so it will boot ok,  but after you boot Kubuntu from what is installed on your harddrive,  it doesn't  make the CD hardware do the right thing. Is that a good summary ?
<paines> dark_suic, hrhr. for me it wouldn't work. have monica belluci there
<osh_> what's the package to get for true transparency? Anyone know?
<dark_suic> lol
<dark_suic> that's a problem :P
<dark_suic> i have the little sister of liv kristine though :P
<dark_suic> but it still works :P
<paines> GullyFoyle, export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=whereyoulibsdlis:$LD_LIBARARY_PATH ./ut2004
<Bill> I mean it will boot from a LiveCD of Kubuntu,  but then has problems driving the CD device when the laptop has loaded the kubuntu loaded from your harddrive.
<dark_suic> it at least gives me some energy to stay at work and not start playing some games :P
<Bill> Sorry nat,  thats as far as I can take you.  My kids have just come home,  and I need to go cook some food before they eat the sofa !
<nat> ok thks for all
<jeroenvrp> trappist: whats the problem
<Bill> I hope I was able to help you diagnose the nature of your problem and maybe someone else can help you with corrective actions to fix the problem
<trappist> jeroenvrp: please don't put public away/back messages in the channel
<jeroenvrp> I always do that, no one ever complained about that in the 10 year i' m on irc, you are the first
<Bill> If anyone can help me install Bugzilla on XAMPP in about 1hour I'd really appreciate it.
<jeroenvrp> it' s even the default setting in konversation
<jeroenvrp> :-)
<jeroenvrp> so,my answer is: no
<Bill> Or find where the bugzilla-doc has gone after I installed that. ?   :-)
<GullyFoyle> paines: says ./ut2004 not a valid identifier
* jeroenvrp is terug.
<trappist> jeroenvrp: on busy channels it's unnecessary scroll that interferes with the chat.  on slow channels it trips activity flags when nothing is happening.  on ANY channel you're not active on, nobody cares when you come or go, and for anyone who does care, the irc protocol has a perfectly good away system that can be queried.
<jeroenvrp> trappist: good for you
<trappist> jeroenvrp: no need to be a jerk.
<jeroenvrp> I will stick with my away messages, thanks for your update
<jeroenvrp> trappist: I' m not a jerk. you try to learn me somsething about netiquette
<jeroenvrp> I know that, believe me
* Bill is back
<trappist> !away
<ubotu> away is probably http://sackheads.org/~bnaylor/spew/away_msgs.html
<osh_> Random Fortune: How should I know if it works? That's what beta testers are for. I only coded it. 	-- Attributed to Linus Torvalds, somewhere in a posting
<osh_> Sorry. Didn't mean to do that.
<paines> hrhr
<Knowerrors> hey jpat|away
<jpatrick> hello
<osh_> Qt: 3.3.4
<osh_> KDE: 3.5.0
<osh_> kde-config: 1.0
<Knowerrors> anybody using 3.5.1 yet?
<osh_> Aparently not me. I was thinking about upgrading.
<Knowerrors> I just read the announcement... do we need all 4 of those repo lines to get it?
<jpatrick> Knowerrors: just on
<jpatrick> one*
<Knowerrors> ok, so just pick one
<ilba7r> can i opt back to the old openoffice 1. instead of 2. using the repos. for 2. is increadibiliy bugy
<Knowerrors> are you running it jpatrick?  if so, whats new, just bug fixes I assume?
<jpatrick> Knowerrors: I am - it's a bug-fix release yes
<osh_> !kde
<ubotu> I guess kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<Azertyuuu> hey all, when will be the release of Dapper Drake (final) ?
<paines> GullyFoyle, LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/the/pasth/wehere/you/installed/libsdl/:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH ./ut2004. you have to do this form inside ut2004/system/bin iirc
<osh_> Where are the repos for kde3.5.1?
<jpatrick> osh_: see kubuntu.org
* osh_ nods
<trappist> osh_: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351 breezy main
<osh_> trappist: thanks
<osh_> Bugs that have been reported and fixed,do they ever get backported to the current version (breezy) or are they just fixed in dapper?
<Traum> !full upgrade
<ubotu> Traum: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<GullyFoyle> paines: paine: grr i typed LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0/: $LD_LIBRARY_PATH ut2004 and it gave this: bash: /usr/lib/: is a directory
<neoncode> my system seems unstable, programs like konquror and kaffine just tend to crash. and Firefox has a tendancy to just close without warning.
<rideout> Anbody know what is up with the kdeedu packages for 351, there seems to be only some packages for all or 386 and the rest are amd64
<nlindblad> 351?
<rideout> kde 3.5.1
<rideout> the kubuntu.org repository
<paines> GullyFoyle, LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0/:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH ./ut2004
<paines> GullyFoyle, LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH ./ut2004
<Azertyuuu> i am currently on Windows but, can anyone tell me if i can install e-tech 802.11g USB wireless LAN  card  on kubuntu ? THANKS
<`Nomad> I've kinda lost the ability to use video playing software since I updated to 3.5.1.. Is there a major change or repositories that i have to do?
<Riddell> rideout: curious
<GullyFoyle> paines: i give up, i've tried everything, checked for spelling errors etc. libSDL-1.2.so.0 is a link to libSDL-1.2.so.0.7.1, could that be a problem?
<rideout> Riddell: for example, kturtle only has this package in the repo http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351/pool-breezy/kdeedu/kturtle_3.5.1-0ubuntu0breezy1_amd64.deb
<rideout> so i have no upgrade path for http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde350/pool-breezy/kdeedu/kturtle_3.5.0-0ubuntu0breezy1_i386.deb
<`Nomad> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<`Nomad> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Riddell> rideout: yes, I've no idea where they went to
<Riddell> rideout: I'm afraid I don't think I have any way to compile that for i386 just now
<`Nomad> As-tu ferme le port-forwarding?
<`Nomad> Ooops, wrong software lol
<rideout> Riddell: that's ok with me, i don't use the programs, just thought i'd bring it to someone's attention
<paines> GullyFoyle, yes. do ldd ut2004-bin. this will give you a list of files libs which are linked againt the u2004-bin binary.
<paines> GullyFoyle, check that your libsdl is the same naming
<Riddell> rideout: thanks
<cberthe> hello everybody
<cberthe> i installed kubuntu a few days ago, a migration from debian test with kernel 2.4 but now i have a problem with my dvd-writer, it was detected one time, but i was not able to write dvd due to limitation to cdrecord that do not support dvd-r/-rw, i then installed dvdrecord and i was hable to format dvd-rw, but after a reboot, the system doesn't reconize my dvd-writer anymore, no detection after plugin my dvd-writer, it work for other device like usb key, c
<cberthe> e problem ?
<cberthe> help to resolve my problem will be really apreciated, thanks
<snapy> cberthe: I don't know about dvdrecord, I used once growisofs from the dvd+rw-tools
<snapy> you can create isos and burn dvds (and probably cd's also)
<cberthe> yep, i also know growisofs, the problem is kubuntu do not detect my dvd-writer anymore when i plugged it since i reboot
<snapy> do you have cdrecord installed?
<cberthe> yes, i have cdrecord, dvdrecord ..., the problem is hardware detection
<snapy> because you can try cdrecord -prcap /dev/cdrom
<snapy> does the /dev/cdrom (or equivalent) show up in /dev?
<cberthe> yep, /dev/cdrom is my internal laptop cdrom/cdwriter, my dvd-writer is usb2 device, and i do not have detection and /dev/scd0, /dev/sr0, /dev/sg0, it work only 1 time !!!
<snapy> have you tried usbview? (just a guess)
<cberthe> yes, tried usbview, only show my usb mouse, no dvd-writer !
<snapy> I guess I cannot give you any more ideas (only psycological support :) )
<snapy> let's see...
<snapy> at least the syslog or kern.log files should tell something when you plug and unplug your device
<mars> I have a question
<mars> I anm trying to install from source some windecos but it doesent work
<cberthe> no more entries in syslog or kern.log about my dvd-writer when i plugged it ! that's very strange !
<mars> I have KDE 3.5 and i even cant compile deKorator
<jpatrick> mars: that thing is old
<snapy> cberthe: indeed...
<snapy> and you said it worked once before??
<cberthe> snap: yes, but after a usb bus deconnect, it didn't work anymore, no more detection of this device !
<mars_> jpatrick: what is old? Sory i disconnected
<jpatrick> mars_: the theme
<mars_> I cant compile anything
<mars_> You mean i can install only themes from kde 3.x link?
<snapy> cberthe: uhmmm, do you have other USB device (e.g a pen-stick ) to try on the same port where you branched your DVD writer?
<cberthe> snapy: already tried my usb key on same port and it's working ! only my dvdwriter is no more detected ...
<snapy> cberthe: ok, and have you tried your dvdwriter on another machine? (or maybe rebooting and trying again) (or maybe even in W$...)
<jpatrick> _mars: probably
<`Nomad> Is it relatively saf to use the cipherphunk rep?
<cberthe> snapy: already reboot with no change, not tried yet on my W$ on the other computer, i will try it !
<mars_> I noticed that i cant install windecos that has folder kwin inside
<mars_> But i dont know what to do :/
<mars_> Nope the same problems with almost all
<mars_> :/
<jpatrick> mars_: did you add the "--prefix=/usr" flag
<mars_> I will try
<slow-motion> hallo
<ziza> KDE naturally truncates the labels of the icons on your desktop if they're too long, but I don't understand why it doesn't show the full text if I click on the icon or just hover over it in the hope to see a tooltip
<ziza> is this a bug?
<ziza> using version 3.5.1
<ilba7r> !oo2
<ubotu> ilba7r: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<DjDarkPingvin> hy ,how can a I change the default language of the spell chek_
<DjDarkPingvin> ?
<jpatrick> DjDarkPingvin: KControl?
<DjDarkPingvin> k i try
<ziza> no comment to my phenomenon?
<arrinmurr> ziza: well, at least it's not the way only latest kde behaves. i've wondered why it works that way myself sometimes
<cberthe> snapy: ok, tried on W$ with no more success, seems my dvd-writer died during the process on testing it on kubuntu, i will try it tommorow on my Mac, to be certain ...
<snapy> cberthe: my condolences
<snapy> cberthe:  If it is just a DVD mounted in a rack you can also check the cable connections...
<`Nomad> WHich package gives me the X includes?  I did teh build essentials but still missing stuff to compile
<ziza> arrinmurr: thanks for your reply. I understand that this phenomenon isn't new. I've been using KDE and Linux for 5 Months or so
<cberthe> snapy: just need to know if it's the enclosure interface box or dwd-writer itself that died ... and also tried cable and an other cd/dvd hardware in the box
<ziza> so i've seen this behaviour in versions earlier than 3.5 too
<Wolf[1] > GOD!
<cberthe> snapy: thanks you for your help debugging my dvd-writer :-)
<ziza> I actually consider this to be a considerable usability shortcomming, and I don't understand why this still hasn't been fixed.
<Wolf[1] > I tried the, dapper 2 cd and that didnt work.
<snapy> cberthe: you are welcome ;-).  good luck in the future
<jpatrick> Wolf[1] : try number 3
<cberthe> snapy: thanks, need to go for some sleep, i wake up early tommorow ;-) bye !
<Wolf[1] > I have.
<Wolf[1] > They don't read it.
<Wolf[1] > Breezy installs fine, but Dapper 'can't read from the CD drive'
<frank23> Should I expect any problems with kde 3.5.1? I am still using 3.4.3
<rich0rd> no problem over here
<frank23> rich0rd: are there any useful new features?
<rich0rd> hmn - i did not read the version history
<rich0rd> try http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-3.5.1.php
<frank23> ok thanks
<rich0rd> Wolf[1] : you could upgrade from Breezy to Dapper
<rich0rd> i don't know if is recommended
<Wolf[1] > I know it isn't, that broke my harddrive, the kernel wouldn't pick up on it.
<Wolf[1] > Hence, the reason for me wanting the CD to work.
<rich0rd> i did it for fun and it worked like a charm
<DxOffEagle> frank23: I didn't see any stream of bad bug reports on 3.5.1's release. Often there are 1 or 2 "why didn't you folks tell us this 2 weeks ago!!!??" bugs reported in 10+ copies the day after a release
<rich0rd> "KDE 3.5.1 is a maintenance release"
<frank23> DxOffEagle: what do you mean? bugs reported in 10+ copies the day after a release
<frank23> I don't understand what you said
<DxOffEagle> frank23: well, here is an example: in 3.0(?), a bit after the release, someone did a bugfix to fix a really minor bug in bookmarks toolbar in right-to-left desktops
<ClayG> anyone know a good lightweight web browser that supports https?
<DxOffEagle> frank23: unfortunately, that activated a latent bug. The net results is that people who had two bookmarks pointing to the same webpage would get lots of crashes
<DxOffEagle> frank23: the day after release, tons of people reported it.
<frank23> DxOffEagle: you mean minor releases can still introduce bad bugs...
<DxOffEagle> frank23: and why wasn't it caught before? well, 3.0 was held up due to a security audit, so most people's main installs were 3.1 work branch, and 3.0 was usually tested in ... separate user accounts
<DxOffEagle> frank23: and test accounts generally don't have bookmarks, period.
<DxOffEagle> frank23: I mean that bugfixes can introduce other bugs, which go undiscovered until the day after release.
<DxOffEagle> frank23: at which point you normally go "oh boy"
<frank23> DxOffEagle: And wake up in the boday of a woman?
<frank23> DxOffEagle: That was a bad Quantum Leap joke. ;-)
<melonipoika> hi all, any finnish guy here? i have problems configuring my adsl with sonera, and i need help :D
<arrinmurr> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu Ubuntusta kanavalla #ubuntu-fi
<melonipoika> kiitos
<arrinmurr> olla hyv ;)
<mcsteels> auturge: Hi back again.... kinda sorted out problem with repo.... had to go to uk.archive.ubuntu.com etc and copy and paste the destinations to where the repo was pointing to.... very strange, altho it keeps coming and goin
<mcsteels> #ubuntu
<`Nomad> Anyone please? The package name for X Includes.. :(
<`Nomad> !build-essentials
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, `Nomad
<`Nomad> !build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential is probably a meta package for software building see !gcc for more info
<`Nomad> !gcc
<ubotu> methinks gcc is the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<thisisadeal> these absolutely have to go today.  2 alienware area51-m 5700 laptops $550 each includes shipping, case, wireless router and 1 alienware area51 7500 desktop $700 includes monitor, keyboard, mouse,. speakers.  message me if you wnat to buy any of these items at mcsltd@telusmail.net, aim at ogd443 or yahoo at mcsltd2 thanks and have a good day.
<`Nomad> done that already
<`Nomad> wish I had the cash
<frank23> `Nomad: xlibs-dev ?
<admrl> anyone downloaded the new 3.5.1
<ubijtsa> lo folks...
<LeeJunFan> 3.5.1 on dapper here, but I haven't updated my breezy partition yet.
<admrl> is there a repo up yet..?
<ubijtsa> kde 3.5.1, breezy, xkb... what's the story?
<admrl> ya breezy
* ubijtsa is seeing b0rkdness
<ccc_> admrl: www.kubuntu.org
<admrl> ccc_: thanks
<_john> Hi can someone here help me get my network share browsing working ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ciao
<Tallia1Kubuntu> does it exist a way to decrease the size of all a bunch of picture at the same time?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have to send them by email and i don't want open picture by picture
<Tallia1Kubuntu> tnx andrea
* gerardocb is away: Away at the moment
<visik7> anyone have issue with kfmshell fileshare module ?
<n3wbie_> hey can someone help me out with getting samba share browsing working?
<visik7> some support ?
<n3wbie_> I guess so :)
<visik7> no support :(
<visik7> I pay for the support
<visik7> :)
<Phantom^^^> lol
<visik7> if it's a good support
<alex79> hello
<alex79> I need help
<alex79> I have disabled the eth0 and cannot enabled it again
<_vge> you used the Kpanel for configure?
<alex79> i try bot it didnt let me use it
<alex79> its like su doesent work
<Phantom^^^> Yeah there being pretty quiet :(
<snapy> hi there, can anybody tell me if setting the default locale to iso-8859-1 will cause me some trouble?
<snapy> alex79: have you tried "sudo -s"?
<snapy> (then enter YOUR PASSWORD)
<alex79> yeap
<alex79> is wire
<blahh> in bash, how do i test an argument to only contain letters ?
<snapy> alex79??
<alex79> yes
<snapy> what do you mean by "is wire"?
<alex79> snapy: i try it but it diidnt work also
<snapy> ok
<blahh> anyone pls help?
<alex79> any other ideas?
<ubijtsa> blahh: I am sure there are ways with 'test' to do that
<alex79> also doesent let me activate the administrator mode
<blahh> ok thanks
<snapy> what do you mean by "administrator mode"? (which steps, are you trying to take?)
<ubijtsa> blahh: or you can use perl ;)
<alex79> one of the things that i try was
<blahh> not familiar with perl
<alex79> go to system configuration > netwok > Admiistrator Mode
<snapy> alex79: ok, let me look
<alex79> thanks
<snapy> alex79: are you using the gnome network setup program?
<alex79> nop
<alex79> all KDE
<alex79> its strange
<alex79> becouse work at the first start and then when i reboot it stoped working
<ubijtsa> perl -e '$a="abc123"; $a =~ /[a-z] +/i and print qq(string only contains letters);'
<visik7> anyone use kde 3.5.1 ?
<ubijtsa> visik7: I have tried today to..
<snapy> alex79:  I have both gnome and kde installed and I don't find the kde program in the loooong option list :)
<admrl> ** (process:29205): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<ubijtsa> starting to regret it
<admrl> anyone got that error
<admrl> when upgrading to kde 3.5.1
<visik7> ubijtsa: run kcmshell fileshare
<snapy> alex79: but anyway...
<visik7> admrl: sudo problems
<ubijtsa> works for me
<alex79> yes?
<ubijtsa> have you nfs and/or samba installed?
<snapy> alex79: so when you launch /sbin/ifconfig you don't see the eth0, do you? (just to diagnosticate first)
<alex79> let me try this
<alex79> i have the computer right next to me is a laptop
<alex79> what exactily do i have to type in th konsole?
<snapy> alex79:  try "/sbin/ifconfig -a"
<alex79> shows the network interfaces
<alex79> but whitout any ip adderess
<snapy> and what about just "/sbin/ifconfig" (with no -a)=
<alex79> i use static ip address
<snapy> will get to IP addresses later :)
<alex79> it only show the first device
<snapy> eth0?
<duckdown> Hey all.. I just did a fresh install and I have a new Atheros Mini-PCI card.. Where do I look to get this working?
<alex79> yes
<alex79> eth0
<snapy> ok so we have the device :)
<alex79> great
<snapy> how have you configured the IP address, through the graphic program in the KDE menu?
<alex79> i try sudo ifup eth0
<alex79> it says this
<alex79> too few parameters
<alex79> line 26 file interfaces
<snapy> ok, so you may have a syntax error there  (guess)
<alex79> ok
<alex79> for the ip I didit with the KDE control panel
<alex79> accesing via administrator mode
<snapy> ok let me check this here...
<alex79> ok
<alex79> but now it doesent let me doit it says SU ERROR
<snapy> can you at least enter a password value?
<alex79> yes
<alex79> but its says error
<snapy> try to log yourself in a text tty console with your usual password
<alex79> what is a tty text?
<snapy> ok :)
<snapy> usually xwindow runs in tty7
<snapy> to change from tty you need to press Ctrl-Alt-F1 (tty1) Ctrl-Alt-F2 (tty2)... to come back alt-f7 should suffice (although ctrl-alt-f7 should work ok)
<snapy> make sure you understand before trying
<alex79> ok
<snapy> so try and come back with alt-f7
<alex79> i comment the line 26 ("iface wlan0 inet") of my interfaces file and then try sudo ifup eth0 and it works
<alex79> but I am going to restar the machine
<alex79> please give 5 more minutes
<snapy> hold on a minute
<alex79> ok
<snapy> I think I see the error
<snapy> that wlan0 interface line should end in "dhcp" or "static"
<alex79> ok, i will write this now
<alex79> i am log in again
<snapy> try dhcp (so you don't have to give any more data)
<alex79> ok
<alex79> what this line means "auto eth0" in interfaces?
<alex79> comment or uncomment?
<snapy> no leave it
<snapy> it means that at startup only eth0 will be activated
<alex79> but now is commented
<alex79> maybe that is why it diidnt start at boot?
<snapy> yes
<snapy> this means that you have to activate it manually
<alex79> can i ask you one more question?
<duckdown> Hi everyone... I'm having problems compiling the new madwifi :(  I'm a novice user using kubuntu-stable.  I have the appropriate linux-headers-$(uname -r) packages and such, and I just got the new madwifi-ng code through svn.  I ran the two scripts in ./scripts, but during the 'make' im getting compiling errors!  The output is at: http://pastebin.ca/39528
<snapy> yeap
<alex79> sorry
<alex79> i have this line commented leave it there?
<_localhost> hey, anyone using kftpgrabber?
<snapy> alex79: the one with auto eth0?
<alex79> yes
<snapy> no leave it UN-commented :)
<alex79> ok
<alex79> the other thing
<snapy> go on :)
<alex79> when i try to use the administrator mode it says SU ERROR
<alex79> how do i know that SU is working
<snapy> yeap, interesting :)
<alex79> ?
<snapy> you need to use su in lowercase of course
<sampan> alex79  that was a bug in the initial kubuntu release.  if you update your system, it will be fixed (the bugfix was released less than a week after breezy debuted)
<sampan> not everyone gets bitten by that bug, but lots of people have (i was one)
<alex79> ok, so you recomend to do a full upgrade now?
<snapy> alex79: I recommend that you first understand what is going on.
<alex79> jaja
<alex79> thanks
<alex79> that will take a long time
<snapy> sampan:  I am new in kubuntu, but can you point at the specific bug report?, do you know which package was affected? sudo package?
<snapy> alex79: updating a package is easy anyway and almost always harmless
<sampan> snapy, i'm not sure about the bug report either. and the packages that fixed it were core kde ones.  i didn't take note of which ones specifically though.
<snapy> sampan: ok
<sampan> but i know we've seen this admin mode bug in here an awful lot and in all cases updating the core kde packages in adept-updater has fixed it.
<Knowerrors> how do you change your nick, like alias it?
<fireport> hi
<sampan> knowerrors  /nick new-nick-here
<Knowerrors> thx
<sampan> sure :)
<snapy> sampan:  I am not denying it, I just would like to know more
<`Nomad> !everquest
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, `Nomad
<sampan> snapy, gotcha.  i was mainly just explaining why i don't know the specific bugreport and package names anyway
<sampan> <-- making excuses for myself
<sampan> ;X
<snapy> I just wonder if I would be affected by this bug as well
<snapy> if I have downloaded the ISO from kubuntu.org in november, should this bug already be fixed in the .iso?
<sampan> if you haven't updated and you're experiencing weird su failures or administrator mode not functioning, then yes you'd be affected.  the .iso hasn't changed, so all .iso's have the bug (but it doesn't seem to affect every system)
<snapy> now I recall that I installed Ubuntu (with gnome) and later I installed kubuntu-desktop from the web archives, so I guess I would not be affected (I am not experiencing anything abnormal)
<snapy> ok, so, so good for me :)
<snapy> alex79:  before doing the upgrade just check that sudo works in the X konsole
<alex79> snapy: su is not working I cant do the update?
<sampan> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8681#c59  <--- i think that's the bugreport
<snapy> ok sampan, I going to do look it fast, alex79, i'll be back in a minute
<sampan> alex79  you -can- do the update, but probably easiest to do from cli (the bug only affected gui stuff i think)
<alex79> how do i do the update whit the konsole
<snapy> alex79: ok, so let's try to do it
<alex79> yes
<snapy> if you managed to change the /etc/networks file, this means that you arrived to be root, didn't you?
<alex79> yes
<snapy> did you do it in the tty?
<alex79> no
<alex79> directly in the konsole
<snapy> ok
<alex79> i did SU then password the NANO to the file interfaces
<snapy> I guess that you can do the same thing for this, but I have a tendency to do these big updates from the tty or better from a remote computer logged in ssh
<snapy> the reason is that I don't want to run a KDE program when KDE itself is updating
<alex79> ok
<snapy> but I don't know if my fears are correct (because with that rule we could not be able to upgrade libc6 and other basic software neither)
<sampan> it'll go fine doing it from konsole (that's how i and a lot of others did it).  he'll just have to restart kde for the changes to take effect.
<snapy> ok, thanks sampan
<snapy> then all you have to do alex79 is 2 commands
<alex79> wht do i have to ipe in the konsole?
<snapy> apt-get update (to update the index of the packages)
<snapy> and apt-get upgrade
<snapy> although you may have to specify web repositories
<snapy> try the commands before
<alex79> it says to type apt-get -f install
<sampan> iirc, adept-updater works too
<snapy> this means that you have some previous half-installed packages
<snapy> I would remain in the command line for this (because I personally feel safer there)
<snapy> run apt-get -f install (it may still not work but it will tell you which packages are not fully installed)
<grxmrx> is it possible to install firefox 1.5 from debian unstable in kubuntu?
<alex79> i did and start working with some download
<snapy> ok normal
<snapy> grxmrx: look for automatix in google
<grxmrx> snapy: ok
<snapy> alex79:  just for curiosity what packages are being downloaded?
<duckdown> Hey all.. I need a utility called 'wlanconfig' according to the madwifi howto, but I dont have it
<frank23> grxmrx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<grxmrx> snapy: hmm, it seems there are no packages for ppc, there are x86 and amd64 only
<snapy> grxmrx: sorry I fear I cannot help you further
<alex79> dont know is going to fast
<snapy> what connection type do you have?
<alex79> T1
<snapy> and what download speed is it giving you?
<Wolf[1] > Why doesn't dapper install from CD?
<Wolf[1] > I've tried Flight 2, and Flight 3/
<duckdown> Wolf[1]  exactly
<duckdown> its a piece of total crap
<duckdown> worst install cd ever
<duckdown> Wolf[1]   let me guess, no suitable kernel found in your APT sources, right? a bright red screen?
<Wolf[1] > Huh? It has a red box, saying that it can't load components from the CD.
<duckdown> yeah
<duckdown> they screwed it up bigtime
<snapy> alex79: hail me (just write "snapy" in the line)  when you have some news.  I am putting IRC n the background
<_casey> anyone know where i can find a cdrdao.deb package
<scp2004> hi
<Wolf[1] > duckdown, is it fixable..?
<alvaro> Hello!
<_casey> hi
<alvaro> I have a Nvidia Geforce 7800GTX in Kubuntu 6.10 , how do I install nvidia drivers?
<Wolf[1] > Some are installed by default.
<alvaro> hm
<_casey> i'm new to linux so...
<Wolf[1] > Hold on.
<alvaro> Mine didn't
<Beda> i don't know how to install nvidia drivers
<Wolf[1] > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074
<Wolf[1] > That tells you how, alvaro, you should probably go with Method 2.
<alvaro> hm
<Wolf[1] > Beda, what card do you have?
<alvaro> thanks
<alvaro> ^
<Wolf[1] > I have an old GeForce 5200.
<Beda> none
<Beda> hehehehehe
<Wolf[1] > Lol.
<Beda> onboard
<Wolf[1] > Onboard NVidia?
<alvaro> hmmm Wolf[1] 
<alvaro> i THINK I was trying method 2
<alvaro> I downloaded that driver
<alvaro> and installed gcc
<Beda> sis
<alvaro> and gcc3.4
<Wolf[1] > Install build essential.
<alvaro> yep
<alvaro> also
<alvaro> but It says something...
<alvaro> like it was using gcc4.0
<alvaro> and my kernel was compiled with gcc3.4
<Wolf[1] > Method 1 will work just as good.
<alvaro> and it couldn't be compiled
<Wolf[1] > I used method 1, but it doesn't give you the latest drivers.
<alvaro> hmm
<alvaro> I have amd64
<alvaro> will it work?+
<Wolf[1] > I have no idea.
<Wolf[1] > I'm not a 'ubuntu expert', I can't get dapper to read my CD drive...soo, it might.
<alvaro> I'm on breezy
<Wolf[1] > I am too. But, dapper has messed my setup so many times, its not even funny.
<alvaro> hmm
<alvaro> yes
<alvaro> I installed yesterday
<Wolf[1] > Ask, hatake_kakashi
<alvaro> and the last thing :P
<alvaro> which one is better
<alvaro> linux-amd64-generic
<alvaro> or -k8
<alvaro> ?
<Wolf[1] > Uhmmm....lol.
<Wolf[1] > I don't know.
<hatake_kakashi> !build
<ubotu> If you want to build software, you need the build-essential package to start with
<Wolf[1] > Well, I am off to get dapper working.
<Wolf[1] > :D
* Wolf[1]  tries to install dapper.
<hatake_kakashi> eh?
<Wolf[1] > The CD doesn't work.
<hatake_kakashi> ahh that
<Wolf[1] > Is there a fix/
<hatake_kakashi> lol, I personally never messed with dapper myself yet, I am still trying to fix up the problem between hoary -> breezy after update
<alvaro> one more question, how do I know if I have 3d aceleration?
<hatake_kakashi> alvaro: check your xorg configuration
<alvaro> I haven't used linux for 3 months :'(
<alvaro> yes
<alvaro> but something
<alvaro> glxinfo | grep..
<alvaro> or something like that
<alvaro> I remember :p
<hatake_kakashi> !glxinfo
<ubotu> hatake_kakashi: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<hatake_kakashi> !glx
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, hatake_kakashi
<alvaro> Hmm I have to reboot
<alvaro> thanks for the help Wolf[1]   and hatake_kakashi
<alvaro> bye
<_casey> im new to linux and cant get my cd burner to work
<Wolf[1] > _casey, why not?
<_casey> wolf[1]  its says i am missing cdrdao
<_casey> i cant find it on kynaptic
<Wolf[1] > Breezy?
<_casey> no
<_casey> 5.04
<_casey> hoary
<kernel_i386> hey
<Wolf[1] > _casey, I'm not really sure.
<kernel_i386> which font do you use in your kubuntu?
<Wolf[1] > Have you tried Ubuntuforums.org?
<hatake_kakashi> _casey: did you consult with the program manual for the reason why it would not work?
<ccc_> _casey: enable universe and install cdrdao
<_casey> whats universe?
<bimberi> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<_casey> ive been using linux all of 6 days you are going to have to explain things like you would to a child
<bimberi> !components
<ubotu> The rationale behind the different components of the ubuntu repositories (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) is described at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components
<bimberi> _casey: there you go :)
<_casey> thanks
<hatake_kakashi> bimberi: btw _casey is on hoary
<owner> OS/Kernel      Linux 2.6.14-archck7 i686 [  ] 
<owner> CPU Info       (1) Intel Pentium 4 clocked at [ 3001.209 MHz ] 
<owner>                (2) Intel Pentium 4 clocked at [ 3001.209 MHz ] 
<owner> Videocard      ATI RV410 [Radeon X700 Pro (PCIE)]   X.Org 6.8.2  [ 1280x1024 @60hz ] 
<owner> Network cards  Intel 82562ET/EZ/GT/GZ - PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller, at port: 1000
<owner> Processes 113 | Uptime 13:06 | Memory 488.242/502.809MB | HDD ATA WDC WD2500JD-22H,Generic USB SD Reader,Generic USB CF Reader,Generic USB SM Reader,Generic USB MS Reader Size 435GB (25%used) | GLX Renderer RADEON X700 PRO Generic | GLX Version 2.0.5582 (8.21.7) | Client X-Chat 2.6.0 | Infobash v2.50rc10
<bimberi> hatake_kakashi: k
<owner> infobash get it from http://rebelhomicide.demon.nl/scripts/#infobash
<hatake_kakashi> owner: nice bit of spam there :p
<owner> lol
<dsaa> am sorry for myself guys but ill be useful in the barrios now than in makati if this is the case...ill be seing an innocent Mark...other than Mark Shuttleworth..gtg...SAYANG
<dsaa> <dsaa> ill be prolifirating EDUBUNTU in the barrios rather than going in Makati wondering why were not invited as ubuntu team-ph member.
<kernel_i386> hey owner thanks for your help one or two days ago :) worked for me (think my nick was localhost)
<owner> np
<owner> what was your problem btw
<starhawk> hi
<kernel_i386> owner:  I accidently deinstalled too much (gcc and stuff) ...and all the other programs that were depending on this
<kernel_i386> so.. my "start menu" was almost "empty" hehehe
<owner> oh yes
<owner> uninstalled apt
<owner> lol
<kernel_i386> hehehe
<kernel_i386> a friend helped me over ssh ..
<kernel_i386> with your tipp ...
<owner> good idea
<kernel_i386> yea.. since I am a super noob
<snapy> I need to get some sleep, bye to all
<kernel_i386> is it possible to enable "ctrl+c" copy in console?
<owner> try middle mouse button click
<hatake_kakashi> kernel_i386: Ctrl+C is binded for terminating applications
<hatake_kakashi> typically
<kernel_i386> yeah.. just thought about that
<kernel_i386> eventhough I hate "clicking" with my mouse all the time to copy&paste
<hatake_kakashi> heh
<hatake_kakashi> bah.. I don't understand this whole kubuntu thing.. the kernels are compiled with gcc3.4.5 (prerelease) and yet its not in the repos, the kernel-source kubuntu patched requires gcc-3.4 even though I have checked for gcc version..
<visik7> kubuntu kde 3.5.x packages are uninstallable after perl update from security 'couse kdenetwork-filesharing depends on perl-suid that depends on perl (= 5.8.7-5ubuntu1) but 5.8.7-5ubuntu1.2 is to be installed and Depends: libperl5.8 (= 5.8.7-5ubuntu1) but 5.8.7-5ubuntu1.2 is to be installed
<visik7> practically perl-suid is broken
<hatake_kakashi> and gcc-4.0.1 is to compile i486 bins? sheesh
<visik7> e' meglio etch a sto punto
<Taleas> Hiya, macd.
<visik7> sono allibito
<visik7> sorry
<visik7> wrong channel
<Taleas> We figured.
<macd> Hiya
<eightiesk> !flash
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<visik7> perl-suid is broken
<visik7> fix it please!!!
* gerardcb_away is back.
#kubuntu 2006-02-07
<flipjarg> Can anyone tell me how to upgrade the ubuntu bittorrent to the bittorrent from bittorrent.com? It's a deb file that i have to manually install.
<visik7> anyone on breezy that has security repo up can do an apt-get install perl-suid
<visik7> and tell me if it works ?
<flipjarg> Cant you enable the repo?
<starhawk> I am in terminal and tring to su and it wont Authenticate for me I know the password and it still wont do it
<flipjarg> visik7: It will install for me.
<kernel_i386> is there a new package for konversation?
<visik7> flipjarg: can u put an apt-file policy perl-suid ?
<visik7> sorry
<visik7> apt-cache policy perl-suid
<owner> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does other harmful things like "echo -e 'ynY\n'" that are considered security risks. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications but the best thing is to read documentation.
<visik7> and show it to me ?
<flipjarg> i don't know how to.
<visik7> flipjarg: www.pastebin.com
<visik7> flipjarg: paste it there
<eightiesk> how do i veiw movies in mozilla?
<flipjarg> visik7: Is this something i should do after it's installed, because i didn't go through with the install.
<visik7> no
<flipjarg> ok
<visik7> u don't need
<starhawk> I am in terminal and tring to su and it wont Authenticate for me I know the password and it still wont do it
<flipjarg> ah i see what it does... here is the link......
<flipjarg> http://pastebin.com/534600
<visik7> flipjarg: can u paste apt-cache show perl-suid too ?
<flipjarg> su
<flipjarg> *sure
<Hobbsee> !tell flipjarg about sudo
<visik7> got the problem
<visik7> flipjarg: thanks
<flipjarg> Hobbsee: i already know about that, but thanks :-)
<Hobbsee> well, why are you using su, rather than sudo then?
<visik7> be back soon
<flipjarg> because then i don't have to type sudo every time i want to use a command as root.
<rich0rd> sudo bash
<flipjarg> didn't knwo about 'sudo bash'
<flipjarg> thanks
<starhawk> help I cant become su
<Hobbsee> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<kernel_i386> where can I set the font color for the "konqueror" file manager - like the files that displayed are "grey" on "grey" almost  - don't find it in Appearance settings menu
<skypa> any ideas on how to handle an accidental "mkdir old ; mv /* old/" over ssh? :/
<skypa> he won't let me run "mv" from that new dir.. missing libraries I guess
<skypa> damn shame
<owner> how about cp
<owner> and then rm the old dir
<skypa> cp also won't do it
<skypa> mhh, that's a thinker
<skypa> I would just boot from a live system if that system wouldn't be about 10 miles away
<bimberi> skypa: does using 'old/bin/mv' work?
<skypa> bash: /old/bin/mv: No such file or directory
<bimberi> no leading /
<skypa> although it's correct.. it even displays with TAB completion
<skypa> *tries.that*
<skypa> nah, same
<bimberi> k :|
<laszlok> Is it worth the trouble to upgrade to 3.5.1, or are there problems?
<skypa> that is tricky
<dark_suic> i haven't had any in a few days
<owner> it is recommended laszlok
<eightiesk> how do i watch movies in firefox1.5
<eightiesk> ?
<skypa> apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<skypa> kaffeine provides a plugin, mplayer does too
<laszlok> eightiesk: install mozilla-mplayer
<skypa> pick one :)
<eightiesk> and also why does my kaffeine not playt stuff
<eightiesk> it  says its busy.
<eightiesk> resource busy or not aval.?
<eightiesk> ne1 have ne idea?
<skypa> sry m8
<kernel_i386> anyone got an idea where to find amarok support?
<skypa> how about #amarok
<dark_suic> kernel_i386, what you need?
<kernel_i386> ow..
<kernel_i386> well.. I'd like a script that shuts my pc down after playback end
<kernel_i386> since I am listening to radioplays till I sleep and dont want my pc being on all night
<dark_suic> well, if you're listening to radio plays, amarok shouldn't know when it stops, should it?
<Hobbsee> kernel_i386: get your machine to shut down at a certain time then?
<kernel_i386> no, Hobbsee - but I was told that it's existing
<kernel_i386> dark_suic - I don't know the word for it.. ..
<kernel_i386> it's not really radio.. but a few decades ago when not all had TV, radio plays were popular... and I think it kept the name..
<laszlok> kernel_i386: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=22251
<kernel_i386> even if it's not played in the radio
<kernel_i386> thanks laszlok
<ninjakin> hello i see that ff is now 1.5.0.1 is out how can i go about updating it i have 1.5 now but the "check for  updates" is grayed out.
<visik7> someone should fix the fileshare module in kde3.5.1
<`Nomad> FF 1.5?  really?  kewl
<skypa> 1.5.0.1?
<skypa> what did they change.. one icon? :p
<`Nomad> I think the kerning between the o and x has changed a bit  hehe
<Hobbsee> speaking of icons, i want the proper FF icon back...
<visik7> kdenetwork-filesharing is broken in 3.5.1
<ninjakin>  yeah
<visik7> (kubuntu packages)
<Hobbsee> visik7: filed a bug for it?
<ninjakin> but anyoen know why the check for updates is greyed out?
<visik7> 3.5.1 isn't in breezy
<visik7> dunno if I can bug report something isn't in the official distro
<ninjakin> they need to put out drake.. or aleast a new beta
<Hobbsee> ninjakin: new beta of what?
<Hobbsee> of drake?
<ninjakin> drake
<Hobbsee> just get the previous one and update - simple
<`Nomad> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Hobbsee> ninjakin: how'd you install firefox?
<ninjakin> i followed the wiki
<Hobbsee> so who owns /opt/?  root?
<ninjakin> um let me check
<kernel_i386> how can I change my local LAN ip address?
<ninjakin> yeha root
<ninjakin> so would i just need to open ff as root?
<Hobbsee> i'd try - use sudo firefox
<Hobbsee> make sure you dont browse any more pages than you have to - just do the update
<Knowerrors> how do I change number of colors for an image in Krita?
<kernel_i386> do I have to reboot after I changed my LOCAL LAN iP address?
<ninjakin> hahaha!! oh wow im an stupid
<trooper00> kernel_i386: no :p take the interface down. bring it back up
<kernel_i386> how do I do that`?
<ninjakin> thanks Hobbsee
<trooper00> kernel_i386: well from the command line, ifup <interface> and ifdown <interface> would do it, if you have them defined in the /etc/network/interfaces file
<Hobbsee> kernel_i386: sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0 usually
<kernel_i386> thanks
<ninjakin> how do i check to see what ver of kde im running?
<Hobbsee> ninjakin: konversation --version
<ninjakin> thanks yeah i jsut got that right wehn you sent it
<ninjakin> do i really need 3.5.1?
<ninjakin> naw...
<DirkGently> is the Live CD only in German? I couldn't tell how to change it to English
<deacon> Anybody here know if there is a driver that will work with a canon CP-200 photo printer?
<DirkGently> (because all the instructions were German)
<ninjakin> bleach time...!
<Knowerrors> Ive got an image with 65535 colors, want it to be 255, how do I do that?
<Knowerrors> Krita should do it, but I don't know how
<`Nomad> gimp?
<`Nomad> Is it a drawing type picture or a photo?
<Knowerrors> don't have gimp...
<`Nomad> how come?  It's just one command away  :)
<Knowerrors> Im on dialup 28.8 modem
<Knowerrors> takes forever to download gimp
<Knowerrors> will if I have to
<`Nomad> ahh ok.. Well if it's better, anc for a limited time, you can send it to me and I,ll see what i can do..
<`Nomad> anc = and
<Knowerrors> the image is a pnm drawing
<`Nomad> :D
<Knowerrors> .pnm
<Knowerrors> hehe
<`Nomad> if you have the install CD, it would be on there
<Knowerrors> I opened the original image, which was 255 colors, to change the size from 704 to 720, then saved it, Krita changed the color range w/o asking me
<Knowerrors> 'Nomad, on the Kubuntu install CD?
<`Nomad> yup
<`Nomad> Krita is for SVG tyoe drawings anyway Then again, i don't knwo what a pnm file is :)
<Knowerrors> whats the apt command for installing off of cd?
<`Nomad> well if you can just browse to it, double-click the file and it will ask if you,d liek to install
<trooper00> Knowerrors: edit your sources.list file. add the cd to the list of respositories.
<`Nomad> If you find it there as a deb, the command would be dpkg -i filename.deb
<Knowerrors> got it sudo apt-cdrom add
<WillySilly> anyone know where i can find the patches ubuntu applies to their packages?
<Knowerrors> `Nomad: it aint on the cd
<`Nomad> ah?  sorry
<`Nomad> I usually get the DVDs myself, but I would have thought it was on teh CDs
<`Nomad> My offer still stands, if you send me it I'll resize/resample and send back
<Knowerrors> ok
<Knowerrors> just a sec
<Set> Networking in Kubuntu = nightmare
<Knowerrors> `Nomad: nevermind, gimp isn't that big
<dark_suic> wow, that's a clever person... enters a channel, flames and goes out
<`Nomad> I know :)
<bimberi> well as long as (s)he feels much better now :P
<Kaiser_Away> hi `Nomad :)
<`Nomad> Oh I'm sorry I missed your file, I was on anothe rscreen absorned in translating
<`Nomad> hi
<Kaiser_Away> :)
<Hobbsee> dark_suic: hehe yeah
<`Nomad> God teh typos are flying low tonight
<Kaiser_Away> lol
<fabio> opa
<[Nirvana] > cheers
<fabio> algum sabe me dizer pq o media:\ s esta mostrando o floppy??
<[Nirvana] > read here on other language: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat
<`Nomad> sudo mount /dev/fd0 /floppy
<`Nomad> I think is what they are asking?
<[Nirvana] > buh..
<fabio> sorry, my konqueror diplay only icon the floppy and no show icons the partitions
<`Nomad> ahh
<fabio> in media:\
<`Nomad> That is still a mystery to me too
<bobesponja> does anybody know how do I know the current resolution I'm using?
<bobesponja> (on xorg)
<[Nirvana] > fabio: it was taken out in KDE 3.5
<bobesponja> fabio: it's back in 3.5.1
<bobesponja> fabio: you need to install kde 3.5.1, it was a bug with hal/kde incompatibility
<fabio> i m upgrade for 3.5.1
<bobesponja> fabio: go to kubuntu.org and grab the debs
<fabio> via adept with new mirrors for kde 3.5.1
<[Nirvana] > Hey `Nomad, is there a bug in Adept Updater? I tried to update to KDE 3.5.1, and when I used adept updater (I usually use the command line, but I wanted to see why there was 4 pkgs being lept back), and instead of updating, it removed all KDE components! It was weird. Thankfully, I know how to apt-get install kubuntu-desktop :P or else I'd be screwed
<[Nirvana] > that said, I'm on a Windows computer now, and boy is it strange!
<`Nomad> weird..
<[Nirvana] > yep
<`Nomad> I once removed everything KDE all at once by stupidly not reading about all the dependent packages it was going to remove if I took out package A..  That was scary.. .
<[Nirvana] > now gotta re-d/l KDE 3.5.1 all over again... on a slow connection... and there's only an hour left now!
<`Nomad> I grabbed the screen output and did a apt-get install of all those packages before I rebooted
<`Nomad> hour left for what?
<[Nirvana] > downloading kubunt-desktop and kde 3.5.1
<[Nirvana] > chatzilla is a neat app btw :D fits right into Fx
<`Nomad> I always use the command line too, or simply adept, very rarely the adept-updater
<[Nirvana] > yeah, I figured it would load faster...but now I realize.. adept updater = dist-upgrade
<[Nirvana] > the updater in adept = ugrade
<[Nirvana] > or at least, I think that's it
<`Nomad> probably
<evilh> i need help getting my usb drive to work
<`Nomad> you know that for 3.5.1 you have to do a dist-upgrade right?
<[Nirvana] > yep
<`Nomad> oops, should have read up first
<[Nirvana] > no wait, no,
<`Nomad> I just still wish I coudl mak emy laser printer work.. I am stuck with CUPS authentication
<[Nirvana] > dist-upgrade = breezy > Dapper
<`Nomad> haven't been able to figure it out
<[Nirvana] > maybe you have to make the group "printer" and give is access?
<`Nomad> really? I never realized.  Dapper is officially coming out in March or April right?
<[Nirvana] > I did that with my Epson stylus color 777 :D
<`Nomad> I hav etried so many things I don't know anymore
<[Nirvana] > evilh: post the prob of your usb drive, we don't bite
<[Nirvana] > evilh: most usb drives are plug and play, well, at least most MP3 players are plug and play
<`Nomad> Shitty thing is, linux is actually supported by Samsung.. But when I try to use thir installer, I get stuck at that CUPS auth. prob.
<`Nomad> very frustrating..
<`Nomad> I've used it with another printer's driver, but it'd be nice to have all the functions, like 2 pages per sheet, etc..
<[Nirvana] > email them
<`Nomad> I will
<`Nomad> but I figure it's more of a Kubuntu CUPS config issue.. Using sudo instead of root maybe
<[Nirvana] > ahh, maybe it's like the webmin conundrum!
<[Nirvana] > webmin needs su to install (or something like that)
<[Nirvana] > maybe the installer is the same way
<[Nirvana] > welcome back evilh
<evilh> sorry bout the sudden log off
<evilh> laptop locked up
<evilh> but now my usb stick is working
<evilh> it was saying that it couldnt create the folder for it before
* [Nirvana]  gives a thumbs-up
<Nirvana> forty five mins :P
<`Nomad> Nirvana: I think so yes
<Nirvana> !cookie
<ubotu> Hey nirvana, ops noobhelp #DEL# is being naughty
<Nirvana> !fortune
<ubotu> Nirvana: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Nirvana> !cookie
<Nirvana> !cookie
* ubotu spins the wheel of knowledge and ponders... ntfsresize... The Ubuntu installer can resize NTFS partitions, for more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<Nirvana> I want a cookie!
<Nirvana> yaaay!
<Nirvana> OMG! Best. NTFS. Info. Ever
<owner> !cookie
<ubotu> Hey owner, howcome is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth
<owner> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks owner :)
<owner> !dance
<ubotu> dance is, like, totally, o/-<  o|-<  o\-<
<Nirvana> oooooo, your good :D
<owner> lol
<Nirvana> ^^ he's a good dancer, quick on his feet
<ClayG> anyone know a good lightweight web browser that supports https?for the gui?
<Nirvana> Dillo is lightweight, but it doesn't render pages good
<owner> yes
<owner> its very basic
<owner> i recommend operaa
<owner> opera
<owner> now that its free
<Nirvana> opera is lightweight?
<owner> probably
<Nirvana> I thought it was like Fx, but yeah, Opera rocks because it's QT, like KDE, and will look better than Firefox
<`Nomad> really?
* `Nomad will try Opera, it's been years
<owner> operas still lighter than firefox
<Nirvana> lol, whoever is sending me chuck norris jokes in my inbox is pissing me off... I don't even know who he is, but someone thinks it's
<Nirvana> "cool"
<`Nomad> !google chuck norris
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, `Nomad
<rance> could someone point me to some docs for getting apache2 to work correctly, the package doesnt seem to be configured correclty, and I'm not sure what needs to be changed
<`Nomad> rance: what's wrong?
<Nirvana> to say that chuck norris doesn't teabag people, he potato sacls them--- WHO CARES?
<`Nomad> and have you tried #apache if there is one?
<Nirvana> I know CN is an actore from a 60
<Nirvana> 60's TV show
<PaloDeQueso> Koffice 1.5 beta1 mirrors down?
<rance> `Nomad, Im not sure, possibly nothing, hand on a sec, it didnt work last night, but its trying to now
<`Nomad> rance: is it accessibl from the web?
<rance> well, I think I get it now
<`Nomad> kewl
<evilh> i got a retarded noob question
<`Nomad> go!
<`Nomad> :)
<`Nomad> there are no bad questions
<Nirvana> PaloDeQueso: try "ping -c 3 http://<mirror here>.com" and see if it responds
<evilh> how do you play .wma files
<Nirvana> evilh: aren't we all retarded noobs :P
<rance> Im used to the web root being /var/www/htdocs, with /var/www/cgi-bin and all that, and with this package, all of that is missing, you just have to add it yourself
<`Nomad> really?
<`Nomad> rance: mine was /var/www
<evilh> nirvana: yes but i am the king
<evilh> been using linux all of 6 days
<rance> Ive got /var/www/ but I dont have any /var/www/*
<`Nomad> oh..
<Nirvana> .wma files = gstreamer plugin
<`Nomad> I had this in /var/www  --->  apache2-default
<Nirvana> sudo apt-get install gstreamer-plugins-0.8
<`Nomad> no htdocs
<Nirvana> evilh: try: sudo apt-get install gstreamer-plugins-0.8 (may not work, not on a linux comp right now)
<evilh> ok
<rance> Im just used to /var/www/htdocs /var/www/cgi-bin /var/www/icons, and like that
<`Nomad> Nirvana:  I can't get that exact file, it's got an issue with libfame0.9 or something
<`Nomad> rance: that may have been apache1 :)
<Nirvana> evilh: if it doesn't work, try enabling extra repos, and getting the other plugins package (after an apt-get update of course!)
<Nirvana> `Nomad: maybe enable extra repos?
<rance> well, its apache2 on my old distro (im still getting used to kubuntu)
<`Nomad> I thought I did
<`Nomad> I used easysource
<evilh> how do you enable other repos. the only thing i found was for ubuntu not kubuntu
<`Nomad> I went with the cipherfunk one, upgrading to 3.5.1, none of my audio/video stuff worked
<`Nomad> until I used cipherfunk
<Nirvana> evilh: one sec
<`Nomad> ubotu tell evilh about easysource
<rance> I installed mplayer, and the w32codecs, but Im getting an error from mplayer, just as soon as mplayer opens a video file, I get an error message about a font missing, why does mplayer need a font to play a video?
<`Nomad> Is it a movie about text files?
<`Nomad> lol
<Nirvana> evilh: I'm just guessing here, but I think this is the correct URL for how to enable extra repositories: http://psychocats.net/linux/sources.php
<rance> the video plays correctly behind the message
<`Nomad> I had the same..  now it's gone, I never really looked into it
<rance> it isnt one of those darned "run as root to configure first" apps is it?
<Nirvana> rance: you have to symlink the font you want to use for subtitles in your .mplayer dir
<rance> oh, ok
<rance> didnt offer any help, just barked that something wasnt right
<Nirvana> as in ln -s /dir/font/font.ttf subtitles.ttf (I can't tell the exact filenames and directories because I'm not on my linux box, but the font file subtitles.ttf > substitute it for the one you want
<`Nomad> How do I clear my apt-get update process.. I'm stuck in a loop where install -f won't work
<`Nomad> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<`Nomad>   gstreamer0.8-fame: Depends: libfame0 but it is not going to be installed
<Nirvana> I did that, then it worked. Then I found vlc, which is 100000x better
<Nirvana> `Nomad: sudo kill xxxx (where xxx is apt-get's process ID, you can find it in "top")
<Nirvana> this updating stuff is a joke...it takes too long :(
<`Nomad> oh it,s not running, I meant that now I can't update
<Nirvana> I know what'll cheer me up though
<Nirvana> !dance
<ubotu> methinks dance is o/-<  o|-<  o\-<
<`Nomad> yup, VLC is it!
<Nirvana> `Nomad: "remove gstreamer-fame --purge" ?
<ClayG> A while ago on a freinds compuer i saw a program called "file system visualizer" it was this cool gui that showed the FS. Is there anything apt-get'able for ubunut/kubuntu?
<Nirvana> flashlight?
<Nirvana> I don't think that's what you want though
<fabio> hello, I resolved the problem with icons on media:\
<Nirvana> clayg: FileLight, not flashlight xP
<ClayG> filelight
<fabio> the command: sudo adduser hal disk
<ClayG> ?
<Nirvana> ClayG: I know it looks cool, and it has disk usage and stuff
<ClayG> very good man
<ClayG> ahh it's similar to it
<ClayG> thanks
<Nirvana> try googling for it and looking at a screenie
<fabio> thanks, Nirvana and Nomad
* Nirvana waves
<`Nomad> ;)
* Nirvana relaxes because he has a fou-day weekend (exams are finished)
<Nirvana> ahhhh
<Nirvana> four-day weekend^^
<evilh> kaffeine is the gui for xine in kubuntu right?
<Nirvana> kaffeine uses gstreamer, you have to manually install the xine engine
<`Nomad> totem-xine works well i think
<Nirvana> yep, totem media player is pretty good (not VLC-good, but hey, can't beat the best...)
<evilh> cause im trying to follow the following forums instructions:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70227
<Nirvana> evilh: broken link?
<evilh> huh?
<Nirvana> ohhh, not it's not, it's cause I'm still d/ling kde 3.5.1...
<fabio> nomad: i no have susses in sudo apt-get install w32codecs. The package exists in kubuntu repository?
<Nirvana> I thought it was done :(
<evilh> accordint to what ive read they removed the repository for legal resons
<Nirvana> fabio: add the PLF repository
<rance> are there any sql-ledger users in here?
<Nirvana> google search PLF ubuntu
<Hobbsee> !w32codecs
<ubotu> from memory, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<fabio> ok thanks ...
<evilh> ubotu: thanks that did the trick
<ubotu> bitte, evilh
<Nirvana> hobbsee: is there a list of those commands?
<Hobbsee> of factoids?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> !blah
<ubotu> Hobbsee: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hobbsee> Nirvana: ^
<evilh> deutsch!!
<`Nomad> evilh: ubotu is a bot. ;)
<evilh> i know
<`Nomad> ohhh  lol
<`Nomad> ok
<`Nomad> he/she is pretty handy
<evilh> very
<Hobbsee> definetly!
<bimberi> !blah
<ubotu> Same to you bimberi
<bimberi> :P
<brodel> what is the best program to use to watch mov files on kubuntu?
<`Nomad> mine pop up in totem
<`Nomad> going through some lynda.com stuff rightnow
<Hobbsee> hehe @ bimberi
<ubuntu> hey, I stupidly installed windows after linux
<bimberi> :) (factoid now forgotten btw - nowanna get banned :) )
<Nirvana> ubuntu: smart
<ubuntu> now im on the live CD
<ubuntu> with my hard drives mounted
<ubuntu> so how do i fix grub
<bimberi> ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ubuntu> thanks
<Nirvana> bimberi: I was just about to press enter, you cheat!!
<Nirvana> lol
<`Nomad> hehehe
<Nirvana> brb, gonna test out the newly updated kde 3.5.1
* Nirvana runs in joy
<bimberi> :)
<Calilasseia> -Hello everyone ....
<Nirvana> I am back!
<Calilasseia> I need a little help ... connecting a friend's new installation to the net ....
<bimberi> hi Calilasseia
<fabio> wow thanks nirvana and ubotu, now I can see my videos and animes
<fyrmedic> I have a problem with hanging while "Looking up www.whateversite.xyz" in firefox can anyone help?
<`Nomad> what,s teh link?
<Calilasseia> It's a clean install of Kubuntu,  with an NTL cable modem connected to the PC via Ethernet ...
<Calilasseia> At the moment there's no net connection ...
<fyrmedic> it happens with any link that I want to load. It usually hangs for 10 to 20 seconds before it loads then generally loads at normal speed..
<Calilasseia> What do I need to do to make the connection?
<`Nomad> fyrmedic: sounds like you may have routing issues, or DNS
<Hobbsee> Calilasseia: sudo ifup eth0?
<Calilasseia> My friend's instllation is the Hoary Hedgehog version ...
<Calilasseia> Hang on I'll take notes ...
<Hobbsee> why back on hoary?  oh yeah, cant upgrade to breezy, with no net connection...oops lol
<fyrmedic> `Nomad: I have redone the DNS in kubuntu a couple of times and played around with the router, which isn't having issues with any other computers. I think that firefox is doing the lookups on very remote DNS servers.
<Calilasseia> My own installation is upgraded to breezy, but until the net connection is extant on this other machine it'll be stuck in Hoary ...
<Hobbsee> !networking
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !network
<ubotu> This refers to a group of interconnected computers. The computers must be capable of transferring data to form a true network--you can't just weld a bunch of computers together.
<`Nomad> do you have those proxy settings on?
<Calilasseia> Hang on, I'm chatting in Trillian on Windows, so I can't look up the manual for ifup yet ... will do that when I switch to Linux ...
<fyrmedic> `Nomad: I don't have a proxy server. I use a default gateway and it is set right
<`Nomad> ok
<Calilasseia> Are there any config files I need to edit to forge the connection or will ifup do that automatically?
<Hobbsee> Calilasseia: /etc/network/interfaces - check that there's a line called auto eth0 in there, towards the top
<Hobbsee> also check that it's eth0 instead of eth1 - if it's eth1, change it in the interfaces file
<`Nomad> fyrmedic: I was referring to the connection settings, under the general tab in preferences(Firefox)
<Calilasseia> Got ti - took notes ... "auto eth0" ....
<`Nomad> maybe your firefox is trying to detect proxies
<Calilasseia> Any other details in the network config files to check out while I'm doing this? IP address etc?
<Hobbsee_away> yeah, network manager in system settings might help
<Calilasseia> And do I need to tell the system about the modem's MAC address or will it fetch that automatically?
<Hobbsee_away> ifconfig will show some interesting bits - what's connected
* Hobbsee_away has to go
<Hobbsee_away> not sure
<SigmaX> ndiswrapper.  modprobe tells me "permission denied" (Yes I'm sudo'd).  Any help?
<Calilasseia> SigmaX, did you just sudo or did you "sudo su" to remain in super user mode for the duration of your terminal session?
<SigmaX> Calilasseia: Nope, didn't do sudo su
<SigmaX> "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<Calilasseia> Only "sudo su"  might -however I stress "might" - resolve this ...
<SigmaX> I even set a password for root and logged in directly. No luck.
<Calilasseia> Do "sudo su" then "modprobe ndiswrapper" and see if that helps ...
<Calilasseia> Interesting ...
<SigmaX> it yields "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted"
<Calilasseia> Hmm ... I'm still in the learning curve myself by the way :)
<Calilasseia> You couldn't even do it logged in as root? Strange ...
<SigmaX> Calilasseia: Nope.  So I assume there must be a greater issue at hand. :-|.
<Calilasseia> Hang on I'll log out of windows and fire up Kubuntu ... disconnecting ...
<Calilasseia> Be back in 3 mins or so when Kubuntu is up and running ... bye....
<evilh> anyone have kubuntu installed on a hp pavilion ze5700 laptop
<evilh> does anyone have kubuntu installed on a hp pavilion ze5700 laptop?
<Nirvana> OMG, in KDE 3.5.1, the fonts are MASSIVE!
<SigmaX> evilh: Apparently not.
<Peolo> hi
<SigmaX> Nirvana: .... are they not customizable as in every other KDE version?
<`Nomad> Nirvana: More font for your buck huh?  :)
<Peolo> anyone of you using tor proxy and privoxy with kubuntu ?
<Nirvana> yeah, I had them customized to my liking in 3.5, then,in 3.5.1, they are massive!!!
<Peolo> get this error when i try to start privoxy http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/1687
<calilasseia> Hello again ....
<Nirvana> crap, how do I roll back the fonts to their original settings
<Peolo> hi calilasseia
<evilh> poo was hoping someone could tell me how to get the function keys to work
<SigmaX> wb calilasseia
<calilasseia> Hello SigmaX ....just trying something now ...
<calilasseia> Right, I just did "sudo su" followed by "modprobe ndiswrapper" and got no errors ....
<calilasseia> I've got Breezy running by the way ...
<SigmaX> calilasseia: Me too.
<SigmaX> calilasseia: I thought it would have been the driver I installed before modprobing... but I tried it on a clean system with the same results.
<fatejudger> fglrx doesn't work in 2.6.15-14, is this because ATI hasn't released the drivers for it yet?
<SigmaX> Wait... no... not same error.
<calilasseia> Right, try modprobe -v ndiswrapper to make it report everything it does ...
<SigmaX> insmod /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
<SigmaX> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<Nirvana> anyone know how I can rollback to the default font and style of Kubuntu?
<calilasseia> Hmm ... weird ....
<calilasseia> try modprobe --showconfig to dump the configuration file ...
<calilasseia> Might be something in there that gives a clue ... missing dependency etc ...
<calilasseia> Be warned you'll get a LOT of text on screen ....
<PaloDeQueso> Anyone here used wxwidgets with kdevelop. I get all kinds of build errors when compiling a simple program?
<SigmaX> well the only thing I've done is "ndiswrapper -i LSBCMNDS.inf" after downloading the driver.  So i imagine that must be the source of my troubles.
<calilasseia> Hmm .. just looked at my config file ... MASSIVE set of aliases ,.....
<Nirvana> !blach
<ubotu> Nirvana: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<`Nomad> Nirvana: ??    http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-desktop-x-windows/2651-configuring-default-theme.html
<fatejudger> does anyone have an ATI that's working on Dapper?
<fatejudger> *ATI card
<`Nomad> fatejudger: I set one up earlier for a friend over ssh from here
<`Nomad> no issues, went smoothly
<PaloDeQueso> Anyone here used wxwidgets with kdevelop. I get all kinds of build errors when compiling a simple program?
<eieiyo> when a new version of an application comes out...can you just recompile the new versions source code and it overwrites the old version. or do you first remove the older version of an application?
<nikita> !midi
<ubotu> [midi]  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8736 or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<nikita> !paw
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nikita
<rance> im having the worlds worst time with something, I need a software program that prints invoices, and thats all it needs to do (it would be nice if it could remember the invoces in a database, but thats not even required.
<`Nomad> You should beable to build somethign like that using OpenOffice
<`Nomad> It has an access like database now too :)
<`Nomad> rance: Do you have a standard invoice already? (As a template)
<rance> well, now really, I have a windows program that I used to use for the invoice printing, but I finally made the jump and no longer dual boot, and that seems to be the only thing I cant do the way I want to
<rance> sorry, NOT really
<`Nomad> so you want a software that will print invoices that will keep on changing in layout?
<rance> `Nomad, Im sure I can, If I can find the time, I just bought a house, and have to pack my office and move, dont have time must bill clients and figure the rest out later
<`Nomad> ok
<zorba64> apt-cache search invoice...gnotime maybe?
<dr_wu> rance- checked out Gnucash?
<`Nomad> gnucash does invoicing?
<rance> yea, just wish it didnt depend on 1/3rd of the 17000 packages ubuntu can install
<rance> (i know its an exaggeration, but you know what I mean)
<dr_wu> according to their website, and not my personal experience, yes.
<`Nomad> looking at OO.base now.  Interesting
<multimedia> can anyone help me out with sound for ppc dapper? it worked until i updated last night
<`Nomad> rance: what did you use on windows?
<`Nomad> maybe it can run under wine
<rance> `Nomad, GnuCash will just about wash your dishes for you, it really is amazing stuff, but its a whale of a package, and it still depends on gtk, gtk2 support is a LONG way off
<nikita> i've just read the instruction "how-to-play-midi-files" and i
<nikita> am scared
<nikita> is it that difficult?!
<Nirvana> nikita: as long as it is properly documented, everything is easy in ubuntu
<rance> I just used a cheap $20 dollar program I found a retail store several years ago, its called My Deluxe Invoices and Estimates, from My Software, and thats all it does, its great stuff
<dr_wu> rance- well, it sounds like doing something in OpenOffice is likely your best bet.
<nikita> Nirvana: you are saing that i should follow that: 'https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo' and i'll be fine?
<rance> I did install xwine, but since I dont have a windows partition anymore, I couldnt get it to install
<rance> not sure why really
<dr_wu> rance- never used wine or other derivatives, so no help here..
<rance> there are some OO template web sites, maybe I can find a nice invoice template and just do that for awhile
<Nirvana> nikita: absolutely
<dr_wu> rance- i'd imagine you can. probably not too difficult either..
<nikita> Nitvana: okey, will try that :) thanks
<dr_wu> rance- you could probably come up with a Mail Merge type thing that gets data from the OO database program?
<rance> if I really had the time to do it, I think Id just clone the features of the windows program into a python script that interacts with a database
<dr_wu> rance- or that way..
<rance> and then I could email pdf copies of the invoice as opposed to printing
<dr_wu> rance- yup
<calilasseia> I just tried opening Openoffice and creating a quick & dirty database ... and it won't let me create tables (sigh) ....
<`Nomad> same here
<`Nomad> I created it, but it didn't stick.. Then again I had turned off Java before for performance
<rance> im not much in the way of writing a gui but I could drive out a menu driven cli app in about a week probably that did what all I needed it to do
<`Nomad> rance ; sounds like you're on top of it. :)
<calilasseia> Why does OpenOffice insist I create a form before doing anything else with a database?
<rance> of course I have a full time job, to that week is really nights and weekends
<`Nomad> cal: oh really?
<dr_wu> well, it seems that the OO database thing is right out then.. i can't do it either..
<calilasseia> Yes - if I select the "create table2 wizard it just packs up and exits ...
<dr_wu> did i just see someone say its a java thing?
<calilasseia> Apparently so Dr Wu ....
<dr_wu> i suppose it's because i have blackdown on and not sun.. who knows..
<calilasseia> Right, I've just opened OpenOffice 2.0 Base ....
<calilasseia> Wizard is up ....
<`Nomad> argh. This is sad.. :(
<calilasseia> Selected "create new database" and then it moves on ...
<rance> if you open the OO base, its let me create a database add a table and some fields, then register it in open office
<dr_wu> yeah.. i got the wizard bit.. but died shortly after creating the dbase file name.. sort of a non-feature if you ask me.. :)
<rance> I had to check the checkbox next to "after create database, add tables"
<calilasseia> Now it asks me if I want to register the database in OpenOffice.org ....
<rance> you want to register the database to the rest of open office apps so you can do mail merges and the like
<calilasseia> It also has options "open the database for editing" and "create tables using table wizard" ... I've just ticked both ,...
<rance> not sure why its an option not to really
<calilasseia> Now click on finish, and it wants me to save the file ...
<calilasseia> And here we go again ... it opens up with "Forms" highlighted, and as my tasks, "Create Form Using Form Wizard" and suchlike ...
<calilasseia> I click on "tables" and it says "Connection to database could not be established" ...
<`Nomad> wow, it really sucks!  table I saved is not even there when i go back
<dr_wu> yeah.. i've not used that so i guess i should look into this some more.. maybe kexi will work better..
<dr_wu> brb..
<calilasseia> I would say that this app is about as much use as a fishnet condom personally ....
<`Nomad> lol
<calilasseia> Only I was about to try and create a quick & dirty database and see if I could help out Rance ...
<rance> which is about as much use as I ever found for access, so Id say that did pretty well
<calilasseia> Oh I can get Access 97 to work in Windows no problem ...
<calilasseia> Later version for XP is a dog though ...
<rance> Ive spent more points on experts-exchange on access than any other problem
<calilasseia> But I can't even create a table in a new database in OpenOffice ...
<calilasseia> Pretty bloody pointless that isn't it ???
<`Nomad> yup
<`Nomad> I'm going to try the SUN java
<calilasseia> Oh no - you mean OpenOffice needs java?
<calilasseia> Enough said ...
<rance> I did, but I really dont want to use a proprietary data layout, sooner put it in postgresql, or mysql, and use phpmyadmin or something
<rance> then write a set of python scripts
<`Nomad> rance: that's the way to go
<`Nomad> an invoice layout should be easy to do from php to PDF
<rance> customer maintenance, and invoice creation, and payment tracking
<scorp007> Hi whats the easiest way to share data between multiple kubuntu pcs?
<calilasseia> Oh that's *marvellous* - I run Openoffice Base, but this time don't select "open for editing", just "create tables" and it packs up and dies ...
<rance> I dont do parts, just labor so my invoices are just a description of the project, and which installment they are paying on
<rance> and the balance owed
<calilasseia> Well that was 15 minutes of my life put to productive use ...
<rance> scorp007: share data how? you mean like windows shared folders or what?
<calilasseia> The irony being that if I was running Access in Windows, I'd have the database up and running by now ....
<scorp007> rance: I mean so I can copy files from one pc to another.
<rance> thansk cal, and `Nomad for the interest
<calilasseia> I tried Rance ... but OpenOffice let me down ...
<calilasseia> Won't be using that again in a hurry ...
<rance> thats ok
<rance> yea, I see that
<calilasseia> Right, quick question, where does the iptables file live ???
<rance> well scorp007, you can make one linux box an NFS server (network file system) and then you can mount the files system on the nfs host via an nfs client on the second machine and manipluate files just as if they were mounted locally
<scorp007> rance: that will make sharing work from both ends?
<rance> you could set up a rsync script that syncs to directories
<Nirvana> OMG. Kubuntu = God -- It fixed itself!
<`Nomad> oh oh.. If it starts replicating, disconnect the RJ-45!!  Kubuntu has become self-aware!
<rance> well, kindof , it would be like on a big windows server if you save the file into the local folder that is also part of the share, that file is now shared
<Nirvana> I was pulling my hair out trying to get fonts to look proper and the shut down button to reappear, and then, BOOM, I restarted and it was fixed
<fatejudger> wtf happened to KWord in the KOffice Beta 1?
<rance> <---- thinks it must be more than just slightly broken
<`Nomad> woohoo!! Using Sun Java, the oo.base crashes much quicker.. No waiting! ;)
<Nirvana> fatejudger: it is slightly broken, expect it to be out of the infirmary shoryly
<`Nomad> well, to all a goo dnight
<rance> hey, if I start a consultants invoice history program, would you guys like to take a crack at it and see if it would work for some of what you guys do
<Nirvana> `Nomad: that's amazing!
<`Nomad> yup
<rance> g'nite
<calilasseia> Java is a crock ....
<Nirvana> rance: what is a consultants invoice history program?
<Nirvana> what is a consultants invoice history program?
<calilasseia> So far I've tried three difference IDEs for Java, and NONE of them have worked ...
<Nirvana> come on guys, I'm too young to know what that means
<rance> well, most consultants dont sell parts, just labor, so there is no tax, I would do a simple invoice that describes the project someone is paying for, and print or send as pdf the invoices to the clients
<scorp007> rance: would scp do what I need?
<rance> im not looking for a full accounting system, just a simple customer history app, with work and payment history via the invoices
<rance> scorp007: it might
<Nirvana> rance: mabye  OOo base? You need a database-ish program right?
<rance> well, I was thinking mysql, and python
<Nirvana> rance: wise choice, my uncle knows python, and his work is always smooth
<rance> OO Base seems kindof flaky for some people yet
<calilasseia> Ah, KNEW there was something I needed to ask ...
<calilasseia> The dreaded MSN Messenger on Windows (spit) ... friend of mine wants to know how to connect to MSN on a Linux system if it's possible ....
<`Nomad> quick check
<`Nomad> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<`Nomad> gaim rocks
<Nirvana> calilasseia: for java IDE check here
<`Nomad> though Kopete has video
<rance> I figured Id get it to a level of functionality I needed, then make a sourceforge project out of it and ask for developers to help out with other things like maybe a gtk2 based gui, or alternate database backends
<Nirvana> calilasseia: sorry, here: http://www.apl.jhu.edu/~hall/java/IDEs.html
<Nirvana> calilasseia: and for msn, use amsn
<Nirvana> better than kopete, and better-looking than GAIM
<calilasseia> Right - amsn ..... I'm also looking at that IDE site you posted in Konqueror ...
<rance> I use kopete simply becuase it connects to almost all the chat systems
<dr_wu> i like kopete too..
<Nirvana> kopete ain't bad,but it aint amsn, if your just coming from Windows, and you use kopete, you feel weird, but in amsn, it seems to flow better
<Nirvana> ^^ I tested that theory on my neighbour who doesn't know who/what/where/when/why/how linux is
<dr_wu> but then again, i don't use msn either so i really don't know if kopete will work with msn..
<rance> kopete does work with msn, I use it for that, but it is different, but then again, I am different, so different doesnt scare me
<dr_wu> ah.. ok.
<`Nomad> I like Gaim, it talks to all, and I can use gaim-otr, which thrills me for soem reason.. Ahhh encryption..
<rance> I just used a stock kubuntu install for as long as I could till I could get used to the debian package layout
<calilasseia> Oh no, it mentions NetBeans .... I **hate** NetBeans with a vengeance ....
<rance> after all I was new to the "debianesqe" way of doing things while I was new to kubuntu at the same time.
<Hobbsee> hi again calilasseia
<calilasseia> Hello hobbsee ...
<Hobbsee> did you get more help with the networking?
<rance> well, nite all
* Nirvana waves at rance
<rance> thanks for the insite and help
<dr_wu> nite. me too..
<Nirvana> coolest topic title ever: So NOOB that a NOOB would laugh at me (from kubuntuforums.net)
<Nirvana> Lonnneeeely...I'm so lonnneeeely...I've got nobaaawwwddyy, bah I don't know the words of this song...
<calilasseia> Going to try the networking tomorrow Hobbsee ... when I get access to the target machine ...
* Hobbsee pokes Nirvana - there are still people here!
<`Nomad> guys, with Sun's java it works very well :)
<Hobbsee> calilasseia: gotcha - there should be a networking troubleshooting guide on ubuntu wiki - probably worth findign it and printing it out
<Nirvana> doesn't Sun just brighten your day :)
<calilasseia> Right, will give that a shot too - thanks Hobbsee ...
<Hobbsee> no problems
<calilasseia> What works Nomad?
<`Nomad> oo.base
<`Nomad> following the instructions given by !java
<calilasseia> Ah .... was hoping you'd say OpenOffice Base finally worked :)
<calilasseia> Guess I couldn't get that lucky :)
<calilasseia> My luck with such things is usually abysmal ....
<calilasseia> Put it this way, if Liz Hurley had triplets I'd be the one on the bottle ....
<calilasseia> Oh yes - one minor thing to clear up on my own installation ... I installed Skype recently .... every time I start up Kubuntu, Skype appears whether I want it to or not ...
<calilasseia> How do I remove it from the startup list (if that's where it is) ...???
<nikita> i was trying to tune timidity to play midis, now it says: "No instrument mapped to tone bank 0, program 50 - this instrument will not be heard" what am i supposed to do to make that thing work?
<nikita> =)
<Hobbsee> calilasseia: check if there's a symlink in either Autostart folder
<Hobbsee> one's ~/.kde/Autostart, forgotten where the other one is
<`Nomad> cali: And also your session is saved from the last time.. That oen almost drove me nuts.. Well nuttier
<Nirvana> nikita: check timidity's website, it's not a Kubuntu problem, it looks like a program problem
<`Nomad> it's /usr/share/Autostart I think
<calilasseia> Ah ... of course - session details are saved ...
<`Nomad> Calil: OpenOffice Base DOES work :)
<nikita> Nirvana: ok, i will, but i tried Kmid  as well and it gives and error as well =(
<calilasseia> Oh it DOES Nomad????
<`Nomad> I hav ejust inserted fields in a report, now trying to see how to generate
<`Nomad> If it works this well, rance shoudl be very happy with it, and I'll be impressed
<`Nomad> your report can be emailed, saved to PDF, etc..
<`Nomad> mail merged
<calilasseia> So how did you get it to accept table creation Nomad?
<`Nomad> Sun Java
<`Nomad> but I had to overwrite the database I'd created with Blackdown's
<calilasseia> So I go to sun.java.com, get Sun's java runtime and install it???
<`Nomad> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<`Nomad> do you see the java stuff when I do !java ?
<calilasseia> Er, no ... all I see is your text with the "!" in it ...
<`Nomad> It's near teh bottom of  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<`Nomad> ubotu tell calilasseia about java
<`Nomad> have fun, now I'm off to bed
<`Nomad> bye all
<Nirvana> nikita: I found a site in French http://lea-linux.org/pho/read/20/272757/274765
<calilasseia> Got it - it says install j2SE ....
<Nirvana> nikita: I can work on reading that
<calilasseia> but do NOT install one of the JDK or J2EE versions ....
<calilasseia> Could be fun ....
<Lord_Athur> hi all
<Nirvana> !javadebs
<calilasseia> Oh those autostart folders ... one's in usr/share, the other is in /home/yourusername/.kde ....
<calilasseia> Can't find any mention of Skype in either though ....
<Nirvana> OMG, the lead guitarist of System Of A Down is crazy
<eightiesk> !skype
<ubotu> from memory, skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<calilasseia> That's where I got it from .... now how do I stop it auto running every time I start up Kubuntu?
<Nirvana> check your autostart folders
<Nirvana> try "whereis skype"
<calilasseia> Ah, there's a usr/share/skype entry ....
<calilasseia> There's also an executable copy in /usr/bin/X11 under the name usr/bin/X11/skype ... could that be auto running?
<calilasseia> OK, it's 4 am here and I need my sleep :)
<calilasseia> I'll deal with more of this when I've had some shuteye:)
<calilasseia> Bye everyone ....
<LiteHedded> anybody got a newsvine invite?
<frank23> does the firefox update really help for memory leaks?
<Nirvana> frank23: it might vary from system to system
<frank23> I hope it does. Firefox is really bad on memory for me
<Knowerrors> Anybody know how to use Krita, to change the pallet range?  I have an image with 65000 colors, need to change it to 250
<saguro134> can anyone help me please?
<saguro134> I can't get X server to start.
<saguro134> "no screens found" is the error
<Nirvana> edit xorg.conf
<saguro134> and I've tried to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Nirvana> what does it say saguro134?
<xwolf-> does wine have a GUI?
<saguro134> what do I edit?
<saguro134> (EE) No devices attached
<ilba7r> saguro134, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Nirvana> he tried that ilba7r
<ilba7r> in a command line login
<ilba7r> saguro134, try to login in safe mode
<saguro134> done it.
<saguro134> still isn't working.
<saguro134> even when I go to like failsafe resolutions and freqa.
<saguro134> done.
<saguro134> oh.
<saguro134> and I still can't get x
<saguro134> but I'm at the prompt now
<ilba7r> saguro134, did you play with it. was that after installation or did it work before
<julius> konversasion is pretty nice
<julius> I think I like it more than xchat
<saguro134> no... this was from right after the install that it died.  I havn'
<saguro134> t been in X once yet
<ilba7r> !hardware
<ubotu> [hardware]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<saguro134> anybody have any ideas?
<ilba7r> check your hardware if it is supported saguro134
<Nirvana> ^^ read that
<ilba7r> follow ubotu link
<saguro134> X800GT pci-x?
<saguro134> it doesn't mention anything.
<saguro134> F***
<ilba7r> saguro134, do you know if you are using the ati or fglrx drivers
<saguro134> so i just partitioned my HDD for nothing?
<ilba7r> and watch your lang you will not get support this way
<saguro134> I forget what command to use to check...
<saguro134> it's been like 2 years since I toyed w/ Linux
<ilba7r> saguro134, type /join #ubuntu might find someone who can help there too
<saguro134> I'm pretty sure I used the standard ones w/ kubuntu 5.10 which should be the fglrx
<ilba7r> lspci
<saguro134> I've been there already.
<ilba7r> is that what you are looking for
<saguro134> nobody's answering.
<ilba7r> fglrx is buggy use the standard ati
<ilba7r> saguro134, can you paste the contents of your xorg.conf file found under /etc/X11/ in the pastebin
<saguro134> thanks.
<saguro134> lsmod says an unrecognized  device
<saguro134> 554
<ilba7r> saguro134, perhaps the drive is not supported yet. I am afraid you will have to do some research on that
<ilba7r> an easy way to check is get the latest MEPIS they have good hardware support and they are uptodate right now
<scorp007> The settings under system settings->sharing->file sharing are all disabled... why is this?
<eidolon> eek.  why is 'amarok' held backon dapper?  if i do an 'apt-get dist-upgrade', i get 'following packages will be removed: amarok, amarok-gstreamer' ?
<Hobbsee> eidolon: yes, but amarok-xine gets added
<Hobbsee> they must have decided to switch away from gstreamer to xine
<eidolon> right, but why remove amarok?
<duklas> hey all
<duklas> newbie in need of help!:P
<duklas> anyone?
<ilba7r> duklas, just cast your question if someone know the answer he/she will help
<duklas> o ok
<duklas> thing is i just installed kubuntu in a vaio vgn-s3xp and when the system loads sometimes the desktop becomes fuzzy
<duklas> i dunno how to describe it best
<duklas> it is still functional but i can't clearly see what's going on
<duklas> makes sense to anyone?
<ilba7r> !fixtures
<ubotu> ilba7r: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ilba7r> mm seems you need to adjust the setting of your monitor
<ilba7r> is that describe what you complain about
<ilba7r> but it should be always fuzzy not occasionaly !!!
<duklas> hmm
<duklas> fe when i log on its ok
<duklas> after a while it messes up
<duklas> but it may not
<duklas> :)
<duklas> sorry if i make not much sense fellas
<duklas> just struggling to get rid of the MS disease:(
<ilba7r> duklas i am sorry i do not know what is wrong maybe another can help or you can check in ubuntu room
<ilba7r> type /join #ubuntu
<duklas> thnx though for trying ilba7r
<ilba7r> my guess would be problems with mem
<ilba7r> but am not sure better check with others
<duklas> thnx m8
<stupendo44> Problem: when I try to start Krita, it says "Cannot start Krita: no colorspaces available". I should note that I upgraded to KOffice 1.5 beta earlier today.
<fede> hola
<keegan> sdf
<eightiesk> !windowsmobile
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, eightiesk
<eightiesk> ne1 here no what i can use for my pocket pc?
<eightiesk> !pocketpc
<ubotu> eightiesk: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<eightiesk> !ppc
<ubotu> [ppc]  PowerPC. Macs, IBMs. Nicer than Intel.
<eightiesk> !smartphone
<ubotu> somebody said smartphone was a guide to syncing smartphones can be found here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=86302
<eightiesk> !pda
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, eightiesk
<gatolas> helf where are thou
<fredcanada614> if someone where are able to help me?
<gatolas> ask an ye shall find out
<fredcanada614> so, i did some updae , i install kdevelop, and now, kde show and error end is starting
<fredcanada614> if someone know how to fix that problem?
<ilba7r> fredcanada614, if you can just state your problem more clearly. what type of error
<fredcanada614> hum, a box "You need to seed this bug...."
<fredcanada614> send*
<ilba7r> fredcanada614, you will see that box a lot on kde
<fredcanada614> i know, but i cant login
<ilba7r> just send it you just had a crash and the recovery is easy
<fredcanada614> this is the first thing that i saw
<fredcanada614> how to recovery?
<gatolas> ilba7r: ouch. does that happen in kde 3.5 a lot?
<fredcanada614> no, 3.4
<ilba7r> gatolas, not the stuff on not being able to login. but packages do crash occasionaly
<ilba7r> kbear is one of the most frequent crashers
<ilba7r> fredcanada614, you need to give us more information in order we can help
<ilba7r> you can not boot into kde or you can not login with your username and account
<cgentry72> can someone tell me what i edit? when i put in a dvd - Totem wants to play the dvd which sucks.. how do i get it to load xime automatically?
<fredcanada614> ok, y start my computer, i saw grub, the "opening animation of kubuntu", i saw X server starting, end just a moment after, i saw the kde background and the error box
<fredcanada614> so, i dont saw the login box
<fredcanada614> kde have problem before
<ilba7r> fredcanada614, did you make an upgrade of kde?
<ilba7r> kdevelop have nothing to do with your problem by the way
<fredcanada614> no, just install koffice, kdevelop, and update kdevelop lib
<ilba7r> would you like to upgrade kde might help your problem
<fredcanada614> yes, how to
<ilba7r> for frankly i do not know what cause this problem
<ilba7r> fredcanada614, ok when you login login in safe mode
<ilba7r> this will give you a terminal
<fredcanada614> how to start in safe mode?
<fredcanada614> .. okok...
<ilba7r> fredcanada614, on the login screen you select it
<layertoo> anyone in here using openldap to authenticate?
<nate> is xfs a stable file system?
<fredcanada614> that work, but kde a anyway a error
<ilba7r> after you login i will guide you to upgrade kde
<fredcanada614> my kubuntu is installed on multi-boot...
<fredcanada614> 1 computer...
<cgentry72> can someone tell me what i edit? when i put in a dvd - Totem wants to play the dvd which sucks.. how do i get it to load xime automatically?
<ilba7r> login to the partition where you have kubuntu
<ilba7r> cgentry72, you mean xine-ui
<naters> So, no one knows anything about xfs?
<cgentry72> yes sorry
<cgentry72> long day :)
<cgentry72> i'm lookin in kde control module - file association and dont see anything there for dvdvideo says preferred app is none
<fredcanada614> thanks for your help.. i will try some thing else...
<ilba7r> fredcanada614, good luck
<gatolas> cgentry72: go browsing for multimeda>video>then choose something, like totem or or
<T-Wolf> Gah, Dapper has pissed me off.
<T-Wolf> I will wait until my Laptop HD gets here and then try it on that.
<zero0> why doesn't trolltech use gcc to compile qt source but use msvc?
<naters> what size should your /boot partition be?
<ilba7r> naters you do not need to create a seperate partition for it
<naters> i know, but i hear its good practice
<ilba7r> naters, was an old practice. But good one mm do not really know
<ZhiChiang> I encounter an issue on my Kubuntu 5.10 breezy. It took me 2 seconds to press the letter on the keyboard before the letter appears on the screen... been using the OS for months without problem.. just now,
<naters> yeah, i generally follow good practices, mostly because i don't want to find out why they are good practices
<ZhiChiang> does anybody encounter this issue before?
<ilba7r> naters it was old practice because old linux could not handle large partitions. Now you might under or over utilize your space having a seperate boot partition. But again I did not research it
<gamma> is there a good svg making app similar to inkscape for kde/qt?
<gamma> ZhiChiang: you've got slow keys on
<ZhiChiang> gamma: how to turn it off?
<gatolas> bye
<gamma> System settings/regions and accessibility/keyboard filters
<gamma> uncheck use slow keys
<ZhiChiang> been using gimp... i might accedentally press the hot key for slow keys
<gamma> i don't get the point of slowkeys to be honest :P
<ZhiChiang> thanks... will try this
<ZhiChiang> this might be usefull for old people.. slow in typing hehehe just kidding... i dont get the point either
<ZhiChiang> thanks
<ZhiChiang> :)
<ZhiChiang> laters
<gamma> np :P
<stupendo44> gamma: what's wrong with running inkscape on kde?
<gamma> i was hoping they had a qt-inkscape :P
<Tm_T> heh
<gamma> i wanted to avoid gtk apps if possible
<stupendo44> not that I know of
* Tm_T uses inkscape and gimp <3
<stupendo44> so you don't use firefox?
<gamma> karbon14 from koffice does svg..
<Tm_T> stupendo44: yuk, no!
<gamma> why would i when konqueror owns <#
<gamma> err <3
<stupendo44> not compared to firefox
<stupendo44> I can't stand konqueror
<gamma> what does firefox have that konq doesnt?
<Tm_T> gamma: leak memory?
<stupendo44> I don't know specifically
<stupendo44> Tm_T: that must be it... :)
<Tm_T> because Fxis known to leak
<gamma> firefox is slow in linux
<stupendo44> does Konq have extensions?
<gamma> windows it's blazing
<stupendo44> can it use firefox ext?
<Tm_T> stupendo44: what kind of extensions?
<gamma> stupendo44: nopers, but it's got adblock and "plugins"
<stupendo44> extensions like firefox does
<Tm_T> stupendo44: yes, but extension to do what
<stupendo44> well, that's a major killer. I can do anything I want with firefox
<gamma> stupendo44: plugins = extensions there chief
<Tm_T> that might be builtin to konqueror
<stupendo44> I'll tell you what I have to give you an idea
<gamma> the way i see it.. if i want to run thunderbird, gimp, inkscape, gaim and all that stuff then i might as well be using gnome
<gamma> kde and qt apps do everything i need them to do..
<stupendo44> Change text links into clickable link, quick translate page, bugmenot built-in, quick dictionary search, greasemonkey, alternating stop-reload button, google images relinker, copy image to clipboard, tab mix plus for awesome tab control, targetalert puts icons next to links so I know what kind they are before I click, siteadvisor, How'd I get here
<stupendo44> I bet you there's definitely some things in there that konq can't do.
<stupendo44> I'm not trying to start a flame war, btw...
<stupendo44> do you have a link to a konq plugins page?
<gamma> no greasemonkey, or site advisor other than that konq can pretty much do all the other stuff
<stupendo44> what is autocomplete in konq?
<gamma> tab mix plus (?) either
<gamma> what do you mean? what is it like?
<stupendo44> so it will automatically add the www and .com after a url without having to type it
<stupendo44> it's very convenient in any other browser. usually it's ctrl + enter
<gamma> default action for typing a word in while do locate: on that word
<stupendo44> ?
<stupendo44> what kind of tab control does konq have? can I have it close a tab when I doubleclick?
<gamma> if i type cheese in it'll do a local search of the word cheese
<stupendo44> so you have to type the tld?
<gamma> stupendo44: why not try it and mess with options
<gamma> konq has built in spell check which firefox doesn't
<stupendo44> well, I thought you would know. I'm giving you some ideas of why I like firefox better.
<stupendo44> firefox has a spell-check extension, same thing
<gamma> adblock, translate, dictionary, browser identification, web shortcuts, bookmark tabs to folder, web page archival
<gamma> website validator, text to speech
<gamma> it basically can do everything firefox does.. minus like sarge and the gmail checker
<stupendo44> text to speech sounds interesting
<stupendo44> oh, and konq isn't for windows, is it?
<gamma> never tried it.. just saw it was there
<gamma> no
<gamma> stupendo44: it can do the acid2 test also
<gamma> firefox isn't fully w3c complient
<stupendo44> I don't see any tab control options
<stupendo44> no browser is fully compliant
<gamma> web behhavior/tabbed browsing
<gamma> konqueror is
<stupendo44> but I will admit that konq is more compliant than ff
<gamma> http://www.webstandards.org/act/acid2/
<gamma> go there on konq-3.5
<gamma> and then take it on ff
<ilba7r> gamma, just a question out for cur. does konq support saving sessions?
<stupendo44> good one
<stupendo44> the new tab mix plus includes it, and I can hardly do without it
<gamma> ilba7r: it's got view profiles you can save
<stupendo44> crash recovery?
<gamma> includes what?
<stupendo44> includes sessions and crash recovery
<gamma> dunno konq hasn't crashed on me yet
<ilba7r> gamma, its saving whatever tabbed windows you had so that you can autoload them again
<stupendo44> I don't see where you pointed me for tabbed browsing
<stupendo44> nm
<ilba7r> ilba7r, i just loved this stuff in opera and was glad to see it in firefox
<gamma> web behavior?
<gamma> are you on kde3.5?
<stupendo44> I got it
<gamma> ilba7r: yea you can save all tabs.. and you can bookmark all tabs to a folder
<stupendo44> There's "Behavior" and "Web Behavior". bad design imho
<gamma> it's a file manager too...
<stupendo44> well of course you can do that...
<ilba7r> gamma, i know i used to run kde
<stupendo44> I don't need a file manager, I have konq...
<ilba7r> thanx for the info
<gamma> lol you asked me
* gamma gets confused
<stupendo44> lol
<damnhil> what package has glib-config ?
<stupendo44> well, the lack of the CTRL + ENTER (as well as shift and shift+ctrl in firefox) functionality seems pretty lacking for a supposedly good browser. Would really slow me down...
<gamma> stupendo44: did you look at configure shortcuts?
<Tm_T> please don't, you might find something...
<gamma> lol
<gamma> konq has it all, just it might not be in the "right" place ;)
<stupendo44> don't see it
<gamma> settings menu/configure shortcuts
<stupendo44> I saw that
<stupendo44> I don't see anything like the function that I'm talking about
<stupendo44> and since you at first didn't know what I meant...
<stupendo44> even if it did have it, not being set by default seems pretty strange
<damnhil> how do I download a package without installing them
<sampan> damnhil  you can go to http://packages.ubuntu.com (iirc) and manually d/l packages
<gamma> damnhil: apt-get -d programname
<sampan> gamma's way is probably easier ;x
<gamma> dunno where it stores the files once it gets them though :P
<sampan> lol
<sampan> probably some /var/apt/cache or somesuch
<sampan> /var/cache/apt -- maybe?
<gamma> oh.. new to kubuntu.. i was a gentoo man :P
<sampan> new to linux ... i was a windows man :( so i'm allowed to be clueless
<gamma> what made you switch?
<Tm_T>  /var/cache/apt/archives/
<sampan> too many security updates, silly having to "authenticate" to do so, too expensive to buy a legit copy of an OS simply because i built my pc instead of buying an OEM one, all the time it was taking to do virus scans/trojan scans/etc. etc. -- finally i'd just had enough
<Tm_T> hehe
<sampan> :D
<gamma> i switched to linux 4 years ago for that reason, and there wasn't even that much crap out there as there is no
<gamma> w
<Tm_T> I'm proud owner of legal copy of DOS 6.22
<gamma> Tm_T: how much did that cost you?
<gamma> i thought it was dumb to have to pay 60 bucks for a stupid useless app like a disk defragmenter or 60 bucks for cd burning software
<Tm_T> gamma: I got it with my laptop, 486sx2 22MHz and 8M ram, 20 
<gamma> haha oh
<sampan> gamma, i guess i never really even thought there were viable alternatives (plus, i was a hardcore gamer for a couple years too)
* sampan is glad he knows better now
<Tm_T> haha
<gamma> if i kept buying software in windows it'd cost me easily 1000 dollar
<gamma> s
<sampan> lol
<gamma> yea that's most windows user's problems
<gamma> they think that's the only solution
<sampan> yep
<Tm_T> "it can't be good because it's not widely used"
<gamma> luckily apple is getting some popularity due to itunes and people are buying macs
<Tm_T> "free can't be good because then noone would pay"
<gamma> my friend who is an idiot when it comes to computers bought a g5 the other day..
<sampan> so the time it's taken to learn (the little i know about linux) i figure is just a useful investment of the time i used to spend on security crap
<gamma> exactly
<gamma> spend more time using your system rather than fixing it
<Tm_T> "but I have to learn something, that's evil" ;(
<sampan> yep ... learning something useful instead of repetitive task of putting out security fires
<gamma> but learning is fun!
<Tm_T> too many people think that way
<gamma> ubuntu you don't even have to learn linux really
<Tm_T> gamma: that's what I think, but most of people don't
<gamma> no compiling software or kernels or manually configuring stuff
<sampan> gamma, that's true; sorta why after 8 months of ubuntu i still don't know as much as i could -- tis okay by me though, i do have other learning work i have to do each day
<sampan> it's a nice medium -- if i want to i can delve in and learn the nuts and bolts, but i'm not forced to do so at every step
<gamma> yea exactly
<sampan> and as a bonus there are winning personalities that come with kubuntu -- like tm_t hobbsee and kkathman-zzzz ;)
<Tm_T> rrrrhhh
<Hobbsee> hehe @ sampan
<sampan> lol
* Tm_T goes irc-nazi
<Tm_T> ] ;=
<Tm_T> kidding
* sampan threatens tm_t with remembering a certain something
<sampan> :X
<Tm_T> ssshhhh
* sampan gets banned
<Tm_T> that never happened!
<sampan> what never happened?
<gamma> http://home.cfl.rr.com/gamma/images/ss-kde.png latest desktop here :D
<Tm_T> what?
* Hobbsee considers the "gag sampan" button
<Tm_T> humm, what's my latest...
<Hobbsee> nice desktop
<sampan> gamma, what icon set is that?
<sampan> awww hobbsee ... that wounds me!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<gamma> crystal clear
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> yeah, crystal clear does look nice
<gamma> @ linuxcult.com
<sampan> nice
<Tm_T> http://kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo/foo_102.png
<gamma> i love it.. it's like a crystal osx looking theme
<Tm_T> that for example
<gamma> Tm_T: you don't look like you're a big man for eye candy :P
<Tm_T> gamma: hey, that's pekwm
<sampan> my desktop is way too plain-jane to even show you guys
<gamma> i hate pekwm.. i used to use it a lot, but every cvs update of it they ended up changing the theming api
<gamma> so i gave up
<Tm_T> gamma: heh, I don't really use it, just playing around with it
<gamma> good :D
<Tm_T> http://kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo/foo_099.png && http://kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo/foo_103.png
<gamma> hmm not bad
<gamma> i've got so many tray icons running it isn't even funny
* Tm_T thinks he will do 10-12 kubuntu artwork and 13-15 school things
<gamma> I've got 12 atm
<Tm_T> phuoh, I need someone to pay me so I can do all KDE/Kubuntu devel things I like to do
<Tm_T> there's small possibility I get sponsor for summer
<gamma> why what do you do? make artwork?
<Tm_T> and try to code, debug...
<Tm_T> I find my place between users and coders
<Tm_T> so, artwork and ui & all user experience related
<gamma> i help @ the forums and here when i can.. that's how i give back
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> I never help ;(
<gamma> i'm also thinking of working on some kind of application that will sync all documents, contacts, bookmarks and calender events with a network
<Tm_T> just yelling "utfgyn!"
<Tm_T> sampan: right?
<sampan> tm_t, that information i cannot divulge
<sampan> i've been threatened into silence
<Tm_T> =)
<sampan> ;x
<gamma> haha
<Tm_T> 7kick sampan stfuyn!
<Tm_T> whoopsie
<sampan> :X
<sampan> my lips are sealed!
* Tm_T rips the seal off
<Tm_T> speak, child
<sampan> and give you an excuse to boot me?  no way, jose!
* Hobbsee suggests that Tm_T boot him if he *doesnt* speak :P
<Tm_T> I will!
<sampan> oh my
<Tm_T> erh, where's that big red button with "kick sampan" sticker on it
<sampan> :(
<Tm_T> ;)
<sampan> don't they issue that to all the kubuntu ops?
<sampan> i thought it was standard issue
<Tm_T> meh meh
<Tm_T> aye aye sir! back to work (there's only 1061 emails to read) ->
<sampan> enjoy!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<LiteHedded> where does superkaramba put installed themes?
<Hobbsee> ~/.superkaramba, perhaps?
<LiteHedded> don't see em in there
<Hobbsee> LiteHedded: ~/.kde/share/apps/superkaramba/themes/
<Hobbsee> try there
<gamma> BED ALL
<LiteHedded> I'm clicking add to desktop but I don't see anything
<Saguro134> hey.. anyone know why I can't get my x800gt to work in kubuntu?  I know it's not supported, but even after I install the ati drivers, it fails..
<Saguro134> can/has anyone installed them before?
<morrow> did you try the current ati drivers from their homepage?
<morrow> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI has a guide for this
<Saguro134> yeah..  maybe i didn't install then right?
<Saguro134> I made the file executable (b/c it wasn't)
<Saguro134> ran it as su,
<Saguro134> then ran dpkg-reconfigre xserver-xorg, and chose the fglrx...
<Saguro134> it does?  many thanks!
<morrow> i have no idea if the x800gt is already supported by ati. So if it fails again it could be to new :/
<Saguro134> ugh.
<Saguro134> dumb question..  I need to apt get the equiv. of linux-686, but I have the x86_64
<Saguro134> tried that, but no go
<Saguro134> "apgt-get install linux-x86_64'
<Saguro134> couldn't find the package.
<LiteHedded> i need vnc help
<nalioth> Saguro134: search for "linux-image"
<Saguro134> where?
<nalioth> Saguro134: and since you already are running amd64, you may have more trouble than you think
<nalioth> Saguro134: did you not mention "apt" ?
<Saguro134> how come?
<morrow> Saguro134: i think ati kernel module is not available for x86_64
<Saguro134> yeah... why?
<Saguro134> 32-bit?
<nalioth> Saguro134: if you want more compability, you should have used the i386 version of kubuntu
<Saguro134> they have one @ their site..
<Saguro134> I downloaded it..
<Saguro134> but I loose my 64-bit edge, no?
<nalioth> Saguro134: if you have amd64 for an 'edge' you trade the 'edge' for incompatibilities
<LiteHedded> where do you set up the sounds for kopete?
<Saguro134> haha..  I havn't used linux in like two years, and I just bought this thing, so I partitioned up and thought I'd try Kubuntu-64
<nalioth> Saguro134: you lose the ability to easily use flash, w32codecs, etc
<Saguro134> is that why I can't see any flash pages?
<Saguro134> f
<Saguro134> wow.. what a wasted install.
<Saguro134> no way to view flash?
<Saguro134> at all?
<Saguro134> a friend of mine uses gentoo and I'm sure he can.. no?
<Saguro134> he's 64-bit.
<Saguro134> brb
<frank23> should I be able to find usb devices in /dev ?
<Saguro134> how do I see if I got the drivers working properly?
<Saguro134> lsmod?
<nalioth> Saguro134: you can run anything you like in a 32bit chroot
<nalioth> Saguro134: but that is a PITA
<frank23> Saguro134: its possible to have flash and w32codecs in a 64 bit install. just more complicated
<Saguro134> pita?
<Saguro134> can you direct me to a place where I might learn>?
<frank23> I just use the 32 bit version of ubuntu and save hours of pain and misery
<Saguro134> I'm a masochist?
<nalioth> pain in the arse
<Saguro134> ;p
<Saguro134> so yeah...how can I check to see if I actually got these drivers loaded and I'm not still using the vesa one?
<nalioth> Saguro134: look at your /etc/xorg.conf
<Saguro134> I don't have one?!
<nalioth> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nalioth> Saguro134: that wiki will tell you what to do
<Saguro134> I did it all w/o error..  I just wanted to see?  ah well.
<Saguro134> one last question... I've downloaded limewire and azerus...  do I still make install / install?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Saguro134 about limewire
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Saguro134 about azureus
<visik7> howcan I file a bug for kde3.5.1 that isn't in breezy
<owner> !bugzilla
<ubotu> Ubuntu's bugzilla ( http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com ) is now closed to new bugs.  The new bugtracker is at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<LiteHedded> why does my clock show the timezone?
<LiteHedded> it says new york under the clock
<owner> you can change that
<LiteHedded> how?
<nalioth> LiteHedded: right clicking may show you options
<snapy> hello there, I would like to ask you what the arts daemon is useful for
<snapy> I always work in my local PC and don't need to forward the sound from a distant machine
<owner> arts is used by some kde apps
<owner> but can safely be disabled
<owner> can be
<snapy> and Gnome applications seem to have a delay with the arts daemon
<snapy> ok, so if I disable arts, I can still fully use amarok and company?
<visik7> how can I mail to maintainer of ubuntu package if Mainteiner is still the one of debian
<owner> if you are using gstreamer output yes snapy
<owner> or xine
<snapy> thanks owner, I'll have to check that of gstreamer later
<jordan> i'm having trouble installing kde 3.5.1 on kubuntu 5.10... any help?... isn't there an easy way to upgrade using programs??
<snapy> visik7: I guess you can contact him as usual, just make it clear that you are using the ubuntu version of the package
<snapy> of course it is up to him to react
<owner> jordan be specific
<owner> what is your issue
<visik7> snapy: I don't think they'll be pleased of it
<snapy> If you have a specific bug you may propose him to test it and file it in the Debian BTS
<jordan> im completely new to linux but i like it.... i have no idea how to start to upgrade the kde... i've only downloaded the konstruct for it and don't know where to go from there
<owner> !kde3.5
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<jordan> ok tks... where do i find the sources.list?
<Hobbsee>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<jordan> ok and last question... this is exactly what i put in the sources.list... "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351 breezy main" ??
<owner> y
<snapy> jordan: yes, but don't forget to issue "apt-get update" as root to make the change effective
<nalioth> snapy: there is no root here
<snapy> malioth:  root or "sudo -s"
<jordan> ok tks guys
<nalioth> snapy: if you ask *buntu devs, they suggest sudo -i
<nalioth> snapy: and sudo works great for all my tasks
<snapy> malioth:  ok, I must admit that I have just arrived to (k)ubuntu world from Debian
<snapy> and I had used sudo before
<nalioth> ubotu: tell snapy about root
<nalioth> snapy: root comes disabled by design. enabling it breaks things
<snapy> malioth:  I was not realising I was talking to a bot :)
<jordan> snapy: i just opened up the sources.list and where do i put the deb... line?? at the very bottom?
<snapy> I am not still too familiar with IRC
<snapy> jordan: any place will do.  Put it at the button with a comment saying that the line applies for KDE5 in Breezy
<jordan> ok
<snapy> nalioth: so just to close up the root password issue...
<snapy> I see that all documentation asks for sudo <blah blah> and I think I understand their point
<snapy> but however I had once to set up remotely samba via the web admin swat
<snapy> and the only way to do it was entering as root with a root password
<snapy> so I don't know if some procedures related with remote server administration (different from desktop usage) would require the root password anyhow
<jordan> awesome! it looks like everythings working, tks
<jordan> i got a little poll for anyone... which do you prefer, KDE or GNOME??
<vge> asking in Kubuntu channel? lol
<jordan> lol yea... im sure there are people that have tried both here
<snapy> jordan:  I use both
<snapy> I like konqueror as file explorer (not as web client though)
<snapy> and I prefer evolution as mail client and callendar
<snapy> as web browser I use galeon
<jordan> snapy: what's ur preference?... im finding that KDE is a little more friendly and still is very powerful
<jordan> oh ok
<snapy> I don't like konqueror mixing my file exploring windows with my web exploring sites.
<jordan> yea true
<snapy> and I use emacs as editor (not vi !!!!)
<snapy> I am anyway in a KDE session also for being able to specify application colors
<snapy> In gnome they have all the theme stuff but there is no way to say I want my screen background grey (you need to create a whole theme for that)
<snapy> except nautilus (that I still find it lacks many things) I prefer gtk applications
<jordan> yea... gnome has a gdesklits for making widgets on ur desktop like a Mac... does KDE have a similar app?
<snapy> but now I welcome the possibility of KDE 3.4 in Kubuntu to force GTK applications of a specific color
<snapy> I don't know about the gdesklits
<jordan> ok
<jordan> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jordan>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdeartwork-theme-icon_4%3a3.5.1-0ubuntu0breezy1_all.deb
<jordan> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jordan> oh... i just got that message in the shell
<snapy> jordan:  ok, don't panic :)
<jordan> lol k
<snapy> how did you install KDE5 did you do an apt-get upgrade or just an apt-get install <lots of packages>=
<jordan> the upgrade using the deb... from the website
<snapy> ?
<snapy> ok, that's the correct way in my opinion.  But anyway we never escape to broken packages with unstable sources
<snapy> look a little bit further up before the "Errors were encountered..." and see if you find the specific error
<jordan> i think the specific error was the "kdeartwork-theme-icon" that i pasted because it had a colon after making it look like it was just listing them
<jordan> yea that looks like the only error to me... i think everything else got installed ok
<snapy> I was looking for something else more specific.  But I guess you can reproduce it again with a "sudo apt-get install kdeartwork-theme-icon"
<jordan> ok i'll give that a try
<snapy> (now I include the sudo so that other people don't protest :) )
<jordan> lol
<jordan> ok i think i fixed it... but now do i have to do an sudo apt-get install for all the other packages because i think i just unpacked and prepared the other packages and didn't install them
<jordan> and do i have to reboot for a KDE upgrade?
<snapy> for the apt-get install.  The difference with apt-get upgrade is that apt-get install allows the removal of conflicting packages while apt-get upgrade does not
<jordan> oh... well shouldn't i have done an apt-get install for everything?
<snapy> so maybe the error was caused for a file that belonged to an existing package that was not removed with apt-get upgrade (by default all files installed by packages belong to a single one)
<snapy> but all that is just a guess
<snapy> Launch "apt-get -f install" (with no package name) to continue the remaining half-installed packages if you still have some and then I suggest you continue with apt-get upgrade
<jordan> oh ok... so do i have to reboot now before the KDE is upgraded to 3.5.1?
<snapy> For reboot I would wait to have all the packages installed, that is when "sudo apt-get upgrade" does not do any more actions
<jordan> ok i think they are all installed now... i've done what u said there... reboot then?
<snapy> yep
<jordan> k tks
<jordan> snapy: i just rebooted and it didn't change.. i thinik i found the problem tho... i did sudo apt-get upgrade and it shows 101 packages that need to be upgraded but it didn't do it... how can i upgrade those 101 packages?
<snapy> just say yes after the sudo apt-get upgrade :)
<snapy> the upgrade was interrupted with the kdeartwork problem. apt-get -f install only finishes the half-installed packages, but that does not mean that the upgrade is finished
<jordan> oh... that easy lol k
<snapy> the upgrade will be finished when apt-get upgrade does not show any more packages "needed to be upgraded"
<jordan> k
<snapy> also
<abu> am I the only one to have keyboard layout problems with new kde 3.5.1 ?
<snapy> if you have some packages "left not to be uploaded", it means that these packages require removal of others and they should be installed manually with apt-get install
<snapy> you can put all of them in a single apt-get install command (but wait until the upgrade is finished)
<jordan> ok
<jordan> its still not working... it says the 101 packages have been kept back... is there an install app that i should use?:
<owner> do sudo apt-get -f install
<snapy> jordan: (I was away, don't hesitate to hail me for this)
<owner> i mean su, apt-get -f install
<snapy> I think apt-get -f install would not install the kept back packages
<snapy> for them you need to do a normal install with package names (copy-paste them with your mouse)
<abu> please, am I the only one to have keyboard layout problems with new kde 3.5.1 ?
<snapy> or if you are looking for an application I don't know if adept-installer should do it (I have never used it)
<fireport> hi there
<snapy> abu:  I suggest you are more concrete with your question.  What problems do you have?
<fireport> how do i get nvidia-display drivers work ?
<jordan> oh ok.. well i tried adept-installer but it kept giving me break problems
<abu> snapy, keyboard is configured correctly in xorg.conf, but it's not correct under KDE. Trying to configure keyboard layout under kde control-center (System settings -> regional and accessibility -> keyboard layout) not a single keyoard model is available,
<abu> snapy, so when I presse z, y appears or things like that
<vanten> anyone knows where to find the updated koffice 1.5 beta packages that solve the problem with red and blue lines like described at http://www.valdyas.org/fading/index.cgi/index.comments???
<snapy> abu:  I'm sorry but I don't have time to look for that.  Anyway you have just given some information with which somebody else may help you
<snapy> personally I installed (k)ubuntu with a spanish keyboard right from the installer and it seems to work with me.
<abu> snapy, I understand. But, do you know where kde gets a list of keyboard layouts ?
<snapy> good question
<abu> snapy, in fact the layout is correct, but not the keyboard variant...
<snapy> which layout and which variant are you trying to get?
<abu> snapy, swiss keyboard, french variant
<snapy> what about french keyboard, swiss variant, does it exist?
<abu> snapy, that was how it was called before ubuntu 5.10, but anyway ... kde offers me no choice, not even american keyboard...
<vanten> so no koffice 1.5 beta without ?enable-final ey?
* vanten will have to compile koffice himself then
<snapy> abu:  I have seen two places for the keyboard options.  In preferences->peripherals and preferences->regional settings.  Have you tried both?
<snapy> I personally have the preferences->keyboard blank and with preferences->regional_settings->keyboard layout I have many countries
<snapy> but only one for Switzerland
<abu> snapy, maybe a guidance problem ... how do you restore the original system-settings already ?
<abu> oh kcontrol
<snapy> I suggest you create a new pristine user and compare its settings with yours
<snapy> yes there are two applications that seem to do the same thing:  system-settings and kcontrol
<abu> snapy, good idea, do you know where those settings are kept ?
<snapy> but we are used to it already in the GNU/Linux world
<abu> sure :)
* killefiz also has a kcontrol-keyboard settings problem: http://killefiz.de/tmp/kcontrol-kb-layout.png
<snapy> abu: look in .kde I guess
<snapy> abu:  I have to leave now.  Good luck!!
<jordan> snapy: what about trying a different mirror to download that packages from?... and if so, how do i delete the ones i've downloaded so far?
<vanten> jordan: look in /var/cache/apt/archives to delete already downloaded debs
<snapy> jordan:  (as I said :) ) I have to leave now.  I don't think there should be a problem with the mirror (or at least that another one will improve the things)
<jordan> ok tks
<snapy> to come back is not easy at all, I don't have any cue on that
<snapy> but well as I said I am leaving, good luck anyway
<abu> snapy, no keyboard list either for a new user, but keyboard is working as configured in xorg...
<abu> snapy, thank you
<jordan> hey does anyone have any help about installing KDE 3.5.1 on kubuntu??... i've got 101 packages that won't upgrade
<abu> jordan, did you try dist-upgrade ?
<jordan> yea i did apt-get dist-upgrade using root
<abu> jordan, oh, that's that I had to do ...
<vanten> jordan: did you add the repository for 3.5.1?
<abu> sure
<jordan> im new to linux.. not sure what repository is?... i added the "deb..." line into the sources.list tho
<jordan> it looks like i've downloaded all the packages but they won't upgrade or install
<vanten> the deb line is what i meant
<jordan> ok.. yea i've added that
<WW> Good Morning,  anyone here ?
<WW> Does anyone know of a mail clinet on kubuntu ?
<WW> I just installed Sendmail,  and I want to test it from command line
<WW> I would use the client called 'mail'   but it doesn't seem to have made it into kubuntu solution set.   :-(
<WW> Good Morning,
<Tm_T> WW: morgen
<Tm_T> WW: how about pine?
<WW> I'll try it,  Danke
<Tm_T> http://www.washington.edu/pine/
<WW> Tm_T > pine: comand ont found
<bimberi> another is 'mutt'
<Tm_T> WW: aye, cannot be provided with distro due licences
<WW> thanks,  any idea if these are already installed ?
<vanten> or use sendmail itself to send a mail
<vanten> or telnet to your port 25 and be a mailclient yourself :)
<WW> My aim is to install Bugzilla.  When I read the installation instructions it says 'Test the mail service, Bugzilla is dependant on an e-mail system to authenticate users'
<WW> vanten> port 25 - tooo sneaky for words
<[Vampis] > Morning ppl :)
<WW> vanten> OK I'm in on port 25....
<WW> so now I need to know the format of a simple mail message ,  is that right ?
<_brian> how do i turn off the menu panel at the top of the desktop?
<WW> soething like header....body...end_of_file ?
<WW> brian>  are you using Gnome or KDE ?
<WW> brian> if you have KDE,  try a right mouse click over the K-menu,  then select Panel Menu>Configure Panel
<WW> Does anyone know what the option 'Remove Kmenu Menu ' will do,  it sounds a little dangerous
<Hobbsee> WW: well...it'll remove the kmenu from the kicker
<Hobbsee> but you can always add it again, right click on kicker, add applet, select it, hit add
<fireport> can anybody tell me how to install nvidia drivers in (k)ubuntu ?
<Hobbsee> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<WW> vanten> on port 25 - I found HELP is helpfull.  And it looks like there is a MAIL comand there
<WW> OK I'm reading the other screen now......
<sezai> Hi. Is there anyone who has problems with keyboard switcher of KDE 3.5.1?
<sezai> I installed KDE 3.5.1 yesterday.
<sezai> And now the keyboard switcher tool (kxkb) and its configurator emnedded in kcontrol does not show strings.
<sezai> my .xsession-errors file contains the following two lines
<sezai> kcmshell: WARNING: KLocale: trying to look up "" in catalog. Fix the program
<sezai> QComboBox::changeItem: (comboModel) Index 0 out of range
<sezai> is there a known solution for that problem?
<fireport> it seems that nvidia drivers work but game et won't start
<fireport> Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
<_root> ls
<fireport> can someone help me ?
<fireport> can someone help me with nvidia drivers ?
<nalioth> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<fireport> i do it already but it doesent work
<nalioth> fireport: ask in #ubuntu
<fireport> thx
<balo> Can anybody explain to me why kaffeine is always starting the install wizard (if I'm in gnome)?
<PzGren|Hunnybunn> hi
<PzGren|Hunnybunn> anyone knows a good knowlegde-source for linux-beginners?
<divansantana> google search kubuntu kudos faq
<PzGren|Hunnybunn> ty
<divansantana> k
<slow-motion> hallo
<divansantana> yebo? IE, yes?
<divansantana> Kubuntu IRC channel is not busy because Kubuntu JUST WORKS!!! :D
<Tm_T> heh
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<divansantana> :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<tristan> hello
<tristan> Someone there?
<divansantana> Yes?
<divansantana> tristan: ?
<Tm_T> no, no one here
<tristan> too badd
<Kamping_Kaiser> no one ever here - Kubuntu just works remember divansantana ;)
<tristan> Any of you have both gnome and KDE?
<Tm_T> tristan: some of usyes
<Tm_T> errh, broken space
<tristan> Under gnome, there is a graphical interface to connect to a remote server. I launch the graphical interface, chose Windows share, I enter the IP adress and then I can acces to the share of the computer
<tristan> Is there the same GUI under KDE?
<Riddell> remote:/
<Riddell> smb:/
<Riddell> smb4k
<jjesse> fish:/
<Riddell> fish won't work with windows
<tristan> I'd like a graphic interface not a console mode
<jjesse> oh yeah doh, didn't read it correctly
<tristan> Anyone sees what I am talking about for gnome? I want the same for KDE
<divansantana> Kamping_Kaiser: Wow this channel is busy now! :D I like it like that!
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. yep.
<divansantana> tristan: If you really want you can install krusader and that has some graphical connection
<divansantana> tristan: But its not necessary open konqueror and type remote:/blah.blah.blah.boo
<Tm_T> boo!
<Tm_T> aye, konqueror is multitool++
<tristan> When I tupe remote:/IPadress : no file or directory
<divansantana> tristan: try smb:/IP
<tristan> And I don't understand why it is built-in under gnome and why not on KDE
<tristan> same for smb:/
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> break ->
<Tm_T> Riddell: if those pics still need some work, hit me
<divansantana> tristan: It is built in. Open your system go to remote places, goto samba shares and thats network neighborhood with pretty icons!!
<Tm_T> ->
<tristan> divansantana : yes I found. smb did not work in console but works fine with conqueror
<tristan> konqueror sorry
<divansantana> tristan: in konqueror you too can go to remote:/
<tristan> yes but remote isn't working but smb works fine
<divansantana> tristan: and then click on "add a network folder" - thats quite easy...
<divansantana> tristan: did u type remote:/ in location bar? If so perhaps you need to upgrade to fix some wierd bug. Never not worked for me...
<tristan> I launched Konqueror, choose network share and after samba share and I can access computer of the network running under Windows
<morrow> i hate to say that but this kmail thing still bugs alot with imap and shared foldern :(
<morrow> folders even
<Red-Sox> 'ello
<Red-Sox> how do you add repositories in kubuntu?
<Red-Sox> well, actually, I installed ubuntu, then put kubuntu-desktop on it.... but still, in kde
<divansantana> morrow: filed a bug? Hopefully they improve kmail some more...
<_iNFUSiON> hey
<divansantana> Red-Sox:kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Red-Sox> divansantana: okay, now what?
<divansantana> Red-Sox: what do you want to do?
<morrow> divansantana: most of them are already known
<Red-Sox> divansantana: mulitiverse
<Red-Sox> divansantana: can you pastebin me the correct sources.list?
<morrow> but you're right i should file some more bugs :)
<divansantana> add multiverse after universe and uncomment or search ubuntuforums for latest sources.list
<divansantana> morrow: One thing I'm not keen on in KDE is that Kmail is the only native KDE mail program
<_iNFUSiON> I have a BIG BIG problem.. I don't have internet @ linux ... when I yesterday wanted to change eth0 from "dhcp" to "manual" ip address he didn't do anything.. and after a reboot the NICs were "disabled" or "deactivated" - and no way to enable ... if I click on "enable" it lasts for 2 seconds.. and switches back to disable .. any ideas..? (damn I just wanted to change local ip address...)
<divansantana> infusion:what do you actually want to do?
<_iNFUSiON> my router gave me an IP .. and the portforwardings were to another ip .. so I tried to give me back the ip with the portforwardings
<Red-Sox> divansantana: I think I got it] 
<Red-Sox> divansantana: thank you
<_iNFUSiON> ...I already tried to "disable" onboard LAN in bios ... and rebooted.. and restarted in the hope that kubuntu will work again with the Network interface Controller..
<alvaro> Hello
<_iNFUSiON> no ideas how to fix this?
<alvaro> Please I need help with nvidia drivers, X don't work
<alvaro> with Nvidia drivers
<Red-Sox> hmm... now I need to be sure that it is enabled....
<Red-Sox> how do I check that?
<alvaro> Please someone can help me with nvidia drivers
<deus> aiuto
<deus> ragazzi ho messo la kubuntu
<divansantana> infusion:Not quite sure what the prob is?
<divansantana> alvaro: Have you tried to install automatix to install nvidia?
<alvaro> hmm
<alvaro> nope
<alvaro> what's automatix??
<deus> lancio la schel scrivo su e metto la password utente ma non mi fa diventare root
<deus> cosa devo fare
<Nirvana> alvaro: automatix is a "newbie-friendly" script that installs the most popular add-ons and apps for you
<divansantana> ubuntuforums search automatix and install it and tada!
<Nirvana> alvaro: like Mp3 playback, movie playback, and firefox
<visik7> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does other harmful things like "echo -e 'ynY\n'" that are considered security risks. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications but the best thing is to read documentation.
<alvaro> but does it work for amd 64?
<Nirvana> ^just about to type that
<visik7> alvaro: are u the author of amsn ?
<alvaro> heheh
<dipnlik> !easyubuntu
<alvaro> nope
<Nirvana> !easyubuntu
<alvaro> alvaro's messenger
<alvaro> :P
<alvaro> my name is alvaro
<visik7> alvaro (of amsn) should help kopete guys
<malix_> Hi all I have a problem with quanta 3.5.1 that crash on dapper. With 3.5.0 worked for me
<dipnlik> alvaro: use easyubuntu instead of automatix
<Nirvana> alvaro: type this: "!easyubuntu" and follow the instructions in the PM
<alvaro> hm
<alvaro> I think I tried the two
<alvaro> but some months ago
<Nirvana> malix_: bug report?
<alvaro> I installed linux yesterday
<alvaro> and I followed a guide
<malix_> I fill a bug report on lounchpad
<alvaro> and the drivers seemed to work
<alvaro> but then I restart, and X doesn't start
<Tm_T> visik7: what?!
<Nirvana> alvaro: what drivers were you installing
<dipnlik> dumb question: why "echo -e 'ynY\n'" is a security risk?
<Nirvana> malix0: bake cookies and hope for it to be fixed soon :P
<Nirvana> dipnlik: I think it answers yes to questions
<alvaro> Nirvana:  the official ones
<Tm_T> dipnlik: it doesn't care if it's destroying whole system, it just says "yes, please do"
<divansantana> what is easyubuntu???
<dipnlik> Tm_T: oh i see.
<Nirvana> alvaro: I meant for which card, etc
<_iNFUSiON> divansantana: as I said - no connection .. no internet ... ...because the eth0 (and 1) are disabled.. and on "enabling" they switch back to disabled.. and STILL no connection to router.. nor to the internet..
<tuxius> hi everyone
<tuxius> ive got this major problem
<alvaro> nvidia Geforce 7800GTX
<Nirvana> divansanta: type !easyubuntu
<tuxius> I've lost user and root pw
<alvaro> Using this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074 (method 2)
<visik7> Tm_T: nothing just complain about msn support in kopete
<Tm_T> ubotu: tell divansantana about easyubuntu
<dipnlik> tuxius: kill yourself? :P
<tuxius> dipnlik: I didnt understand thatone?
<Tm_T> visik7: yeah, it could be better, but imho propietary protocol is not in our highest priority
<alvaro> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> somebody said easyubuntu was an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more.  It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesnt change any settings by default. https://launchpad.net/products/easyubuntu or #easyubuntu
<alvaro> So which one is better
<alvaro> easy ubuntu
<alvaro> or automatix?
<Red-Sox> YAYA
<Nirvana> alvaro: easyubuntu is safer, and probably better
<malix0> Nirvana: I included the backtrace in the bug report, but there are missing symbol is it OK or I must recompile kdewebdev with --enable-debug=full?
<Red-Sox> I did it, thank you gnomefreak and lite
<Tm_T> alvaro: easyubuntu, it's far more secure
<tuxius> some "buddies" have been at my house and changed both root and username password, how do i change it   back?
<Red-Sox> oh
<Red-Sox> wrong channel :D
<visik7> Tm_T: it's used a lot and would be usefull if it work (at least send and recive messages without errors)
<tuxius> in gentoo i just chrootet via livecd and entered passwd
<divansantana> what is easyubuntu???
<alvaro> Tm_T:  Easy ubuntu 2.4 beta?
<Nirvana> divansanta: it installs stuff for the newbie user
<Tm_T> visik7: it does send and receive mesasages just fine, as long as msn servers are fully functional (too many times they're not)
<alvaro> but East Ubuntu works in AMD64??
<visik7> Tm_T: with other client never lost messages
<visik7> with kopete I lost messages both incoming and outcoming
<Tm_T> visik7: with MSN:s own client, it does, just like with Kopete
<visik7> Tm_T: maybe it resend
<Tm_T> maybe
<Nirvana> malix0: I'd do whatever you can do to get the symbols there. I think a package that goes along the lines of dbg or gdb or something can help you
<visik7> Tm_T: btw amsn and gaim works much better on msn
<Nirvana> amsn = king ^^
<visik7> Nirvana: yes but support only msn
<tuxius> some "buddies" have been at my house and changed both root and username password, how do i change it   back?
<Tm_T> visik7: might be
<malix0> Nirvana: how I can build package with debug enabled directly from apt-get -b source?
<Tm_T> visik7: whole msn plugin in Kopete needs rewrite
<Nirvana> malix0: no idea, but you could try downloading the dbg symbols with sudo apt-cache search dbg > and then finding the program you want dbg symbols for
<visik7> If I could able to write I'll do
<visik7> but I'm not :(
<Nirvana> malix0: your problem is in quanta right?
<malix0> Nirvana: yes quanta crashes during edit of big php file
<Nirvana> malix0: sudo apt-get install kdewebdev-dbg
<Nirvana> malix0: should be the debugging files
<malix0> Nirvana: I got it
<tuxius> some "buddies" have been at my house and changed both root and username password, how do i change it   back?
<Nirvana> tuxius: if you know it, the do passwd xxxx
<Nirvana> tuxius: if you don't you are screwed
<tuxius> must i reinstall the whole shiat?
<Nirvana> tuxius: yes, the root pass is the most important thing on the entire system. With it, you can do grave damage, and if you forget it, your screwed
<Nirvana> tuxius: which is why it is disabled by default
* Nirvana watches tumbleweed blow by...
<_iNFUSiON> ...hmm... now maybe some time for me...? somebody experienced..? :)
<_iNFUSiON> Nirvana :)
<Nirvana> yay
<Nirvana> _infusion: what's you problem?
<Nirvana> your^
<_iNFUSiON> I have a BIG BIG problem.. I don't have internet (nor a connection to my router) anymore @ linux ... when I yesterday wanted to change eth0 from "dhcp" to "manual" ip address he didn't do anything.. and after a reboot the NICs were "disabled" or "deactivated" - and no way to enable ... if I click on "enable" it lasts for 2 seconds.. and switches back to disable .. any ideas..? (damn I just wanted to change local ip address...)
<_iNFUSiON> eth0/1 are simply "dead" .. and I am unable to enable them again
<_iNFUSiON> (it's onboard lan controller btw)
<Nirvana> try "sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0  && ifconfig" and post the output at the kubuntu pastebin
<_iNFUSiON> kubuntu pastebin?
<Nirvana> yeah
<_iNFUSiON> what is that
<Nirvana> http://kubuntu.pastebin/com
<Nirvana> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com ^^
<_iNFUSiON> (the problem is that I don't have internet @ kubuntu ...
<Nirvana> oh yeah
<Nirvana> one sec
<_iNFUSiON> okay :)
<Nirvana> umm, do you have floppies?
<_iNFUSiON> nope..
<_alvaro> Hello!
<_iNFUSiON> I could burn a cd.. or write the output on a paper :D
<_alvaro> Please can someone help me with Kubuntu 6.10 AMD 64
<_iNFUSiON> do you think it's a large output?
<Nirvana> _infusion: it will be a long output, but do this and write it down on paper
<_iNFUSiON> okay
<_iNFUSiON> be back in a few minutes..
<Nirvana> alvaro: what do you need help with
<_iNFUSiON> or wait.. is it easy to "mount" ext3 on windows2k? *G*
<_iNFUSiON> "quick"
<Nirvana> sure
<mcsteels> hi, Im just installed kmldonkey on my kubuntu machine but it is asking for kmldonkey core.... where is that any1 know??
<Nirvana> oh wait
<Nirvana> no
<_iNFUSiON> the other way is easy hehe..
<Nirvana> On windows 2k, you need a program ext2fs
<_iNFUSiON> but I heard that there are drivers for ext3 on win2k
<dipnlik> _iNFUSiON: Explore2fs can be used to read from ext3. don't know about writing
<visik7> _iNFUSiON: it bsod the system use explore2fs is safer
<pa1> is there a way to shut down KDE to start a new session with a dcop call from the command line?
<visik7> no writing
<_iNFUSiON> I don't need writing..
<_iNFUSiON> just read the "output"
<mcsteels> hi, Im just installed kmldonkey on my kubuntu machine but it is asking for kmldonkey core.... where is that any1 know??
<visik7> u need to use colinux if u want write support
<howcomes> Whats it mean when im in Adept and i click to Install a package and under action it says BREAK (install)
<_iNFUSiON> okay..
<_iNFUSiON> easy.. it works .. thanks dudes!
<_iNFUSiON> ...booting linux now
<_iNFUSiON> bbl
<Nirvana> wait
<_iNFUSiON> k
<Nirvana> to mount your linux partition in windows, look at this: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd
<_alvaro> Please someone has Kubuntu with AMD64 and Nvidia drivers installed?
<_alvaro> I can't install them
<_iNFUSiON> Nirvana - it works..
<mcsteels> _alvaro: i have
<_iNFUSiON> explorer2fs is easy ...
<_iNFUSiON> it's showing my linux ext3 hdd
<_alvaro> mcsteels:  how did you install them?
<_alvaro> I get errors
<_iNFUSiON> and I tried to open a .conf.. worked..
<mcsteels> any1 know where the kmldonkey core is??
<_alvaro> X doesn't start
<Nirvana> alvaro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=nvidia&titlesearch=Titles = nvidia drivers
<Nirvana> _infusion: does that mean the internet works?
<mcsteels> _alvaro: ^^ there:P
<Nirvana> _infusion: ohh, nvm, you mean the extension program :P
<_iNFUSiON> Nirvana: that means I can "browse" linux hdd in windows
<_iNFUSiON> :D
<Nirvana> yes
<_iNFUSiON> brb.. :)
<mcsteels> any1 know anything bout kmldonkey??
<Nirvana> alvaro: you prolly want the top post, which is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<_alvaro> Nirvana:  I have nvidia drivers installed
<_alvaro> I have even nvidia settings
<_alvaro> but when I restart
<mcsteels> sudo nvidia-glx enable or something
<_alvaro> X doesn't start
<_alvaro> and It gives me an error
<mcsteels> _alvaro: wat u mean by not start??
<_alvaro> X doesn't start
<_alvaro> Only console
<_alvaro> Ubuntu Login:
<mcsteels> have u tried startx
<Nirvana> wat does startx tell you?
<_alvaro> yep[15:32]  <_alvaro> Only console
<_alvaro> yep
<_alvaro> An error
<_alvaro> like I said
<_alvaro> but I don't find it
<_alvaro> in the logs
<mcsteels> how bout /etc/init.d/kdm start
<_alvaro> something about drivers version
<_alvaro> kernel using a version an X another version
<_alvaro> I don't know
<mcsteels> how bout /etc/init.d/kdm stop??
<_alvaro> same
<_alvaro> but I restored xorg.conf
<_alvaro> and now its working
<_alvaro> but without drivers
<mcsteels> have u logged in as root or sudo??
<_alvaro> yes
<mcsteels> ok...
<_alvaro> now I'm going to install them
<mcsteels> nano /etc/X11.xorg.conf
<_alvaro> how did you do that?
<Nirvana> type it
<_alvaro> X11/
<_alvaro> yes
<_alvaro> what?
<mcsteels> change nvidia or nv to vesa
<_alvaro> Driver "nv"
<mcsteels> change it to nvidia and see what happens
<mcsteels> "nvidia"
<_alvaro> but I don't have nvidia drivers now
<_alvaro> I removed the kernel
<_alvaro> and I downloaded amd64-k8
<_alvaro> I was using -generic
<mcsteels> they are built into kubuntu i think
<_alvaro> I will try to install the drivers know
<_alvaro> with the installed in nvidia.com
<mcsteels> any1 know anything bout kmldonkey??
<_alvaro> I have to stop X
<_alvaro> Bye!
<Stuka> I was feeling adventurous, and did a dist-upgrade to dapper, and now it appears that KDE is broken somehow
<Stuka> the best information I've found is by trying to log in using the 'failsafe' session, which pops up an error that dcopserver isn't running - is this a known issue?
<`Nomad> !skype
<ubotu> somebody said skype was http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<howcomes> Whats it mean when im in Adept and i click to Install a package and under action it says BREAK (install)
<tuxius> anyone here who knows what to type to start kde:)?
<Nirvana> tuxius: try startx
<_iNFUSiON> Nirvana
<tuxius> i tried
<_iNFUSiON> I paste you @ query
<Stuka> tuxius: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart might work for you
<_iNFUSiON> or wait.. only two lines
<tuxius> mkey, thanks
<Nirvana> I didn't receive a query...
<_iNFUSiON> /etc/network/interfaces:21: too few parameters for iface line
<_iNFUSiON> ifdown: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<_iNFUSiON> that's the output
<tuxius> dont i have to reconfigure /etc/X11/... etc?
<_iNFUSiON> I can show you the content of "interfaces" as well if you need :)
<Stuka> tuxius: that depends
<Nirvana> OK, now, post your /etc/network/interfaces file at http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<tuxius> Stuka: depends on what?
<_iNFUSiON> okay
<Nirvana> tuxius: depends on if your having problems or not
<Nirvana> tuxius: no problems = no reconfigure
<tuxius> Nirvana: I see
<Stuka> ^^what he said
<Nirvana> tuxius: visual problems = reconfigure
<Stuka> was your xserver working before?
<_iNFUSiON> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/535351
<Nirvana> howcomes: it means your either missing a dependancy, or something's up. What package is it?
<_iNFUSiON> Nirvana: iface eth1 inet <--- eth0 inet?
<dipnlik> !bugreport
<ubotu> dipnlik: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Stuka> _iNFUSiON: do you have 2 NICs in that box?
<_iNFUSiON> yes
<_iNFUSiON> 2 onboard
<Stuka> ok...you need more information in your eth1 stanza
<_iNFUSiON> hmm that means?
<Stuka> it needs to look a lot more like the eth0 part
<Stuka> (with proper settings for the LAN it's on, of course)
<howcomes> Nirvanda - monodevelop-0.9-0pre2
<_iNFUSiON> hmm.. well.. I haven't used eth1 so far..
<howcomes> (monodevelop)
<Stuka> so comment the line out - or fill it in, but don't use it
<_iNFUSiON> eth0 is my primary NIC - connected to my router.. eth1 is only connected to my xbox
<Stuka> ok - so what's the IP scheme there? (or is there one yet?)
<Stuka> does an Xbox have a way to set a static IP?
<_iNFUSiON> yes.. but eth1 .. we don't have to care about right now
<Stuka> ok - then just comment that line out
<Stuka> that's why you're getting that error
<dipnlik> has anyone filed a bug report about kubuntu icons for the laptop icons in settings:/System/ ?
<_iNFUSiON> let's try?
<howcomes> it would seem im more then likely missing a dependancy
<_iNFUSiON> Nirvana: are you agreeing? :)
<Nirvana> hmm..
<_iNFUSiON> you must know.. it takes very long switching between OS *G*
<Stuka> oh, I know - though I'm relatively fluent in Linux and that Redmond OS
<_iNFUSiON> okay
<Nirvana> yes, I agree, comment it out.
<_iNFUSiON> okay..
<Nirvana> howcomes: one sec, haven't forgot about it
<howcomes> ;)
<Nirvana> howcomes: one sec, haven't forgot about you ^^
<howcomes> im in no hurry
<_iNFUSiON> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/535361 <-- Stuka like this?
<Stuka> _iNFUSiON: yup
<_iNFUSiON> okay, thank's
<Stuka> no problem
<_iNFUSiON> maybe in a few minutes back @ linux :)
<^rob^> hello
<Nirvana> howcomes: it's in the universe, so you obviously have extra repos enabled.. try this "sudo apt-get install -s monodevelop" and see what the error is
<^rob^> anyone use kde 3.5.1 ?
<Nirvana> _infusion: if you enable hibernation, you prolly won't have to wait thru the long boot time
<Stuka> ^rob^: I'm trying, but having issues with kdmgreet apparently
<_iNFUSiON> hmm, okay, thanks for the hint Nirvana
<Nirvana> ^rob^: I do
<^rob^> Stuka: using deb packages or you compile it?
<Nirvana> ^rob^: at first I had many problems, but I finally got it up
<^rob^> Nirvana: what problems?
<Nirvana> ^rob^: well, it was more like a problem with me
<howcomes> I downloaded monodevelop_0.9-0pre2_all.deb if that helps....
<^rob^> Nirvana: 3.5 has lots of bugs - that's why i ask
<howcomes> was going to sudo dpkg -i monodevelop_0.9-0pre2_all.deb , but ill try your command first
<howcomes> k
<^rob^> quanta keeps asking me that someone else edit externaly the file, chmod - crashes etc...
<howcomes> The following packages have unmet dependancies
<Nirvana> ^rob^: what I did was add it and apt-get upgrade, and some files didn't download, so I opened adept updater, and it wanted to remove all pkgs, so I did that, because I had nothing better to do, then I just apt-get installed kubuntu-desktop and all was fine
<^rob^> Nirvana: can you chmod a file or a dir - without konquerror err??
<howcomes> http://pastebin.com/535365
<^rob^> Nirvana: can you pls do that test for me?
<Nirvana> ^rob^: yes, right click, permissions, and edit them
<Nirvana> it also worked for me in 3.5 though...
<^rob^> Nirvana: after you press apply or ok button - my 3.5 gives an err - but it does change the perms.. do you have errs after that or not?
<Nirvana> nope
<Nirvana> didn't on 3.5.0 either though, so maybe I'm not very helpful
<Nirvana> howcomes: try sudo apt-get install -f
<Stuka> ^rob^: I felt brave and did a dist-upgrade to Dapper
<Stuka> broke kde apparently
<howcomes> sudo apt-get install -f monodevelop ?
<Nirvana> :)
<Nirvana> howcomes: no, just the way I wrote it
<Stuka> kdmgreet: WARNING: KLocale: trying to look up "" in catalog. Fix the program
<^rob^> Nirvana: and another problem - that's anoying - is that i can't add custom collor in color selection (quanta or kcoloredit)
<Stuka> ^^that's the only error I can see that appears fatal
<howcomes> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Nirvana> hmm
<^rob^> Stuka: what kde does dapper has?
<^rob^> Stuka: si stable enough?
<Stuka> oh, my bad...it's 3.5.0-1
<Nirvana> howcomes: try the sudo dpkg -i mono*.deb, and if it doesn't work, then sudo apt-get -f install
<cgentry72> can someone help me out? when loading a dvd, totem and konquor keep opening, how do i get xine to open instead
<cgentry72> so kaffeine opens
<vge> check kcontrol and konqueror file assosiations
<howcomes> -f install returns
<howcomes> 0 upgraded, 40 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Nirvana> howcomes: which one is to be removed?
<cgentry72> i dont get it... theres nothing pointing to kaffeine in the media section at all
<antoine> hello
<howcomes> monodevelop
<Nirvana> howcomes: if your having a lot of trouble, it is probably easier to sudo apt-get remove monodevelop --purge && sudo apt-get install monodevelop
<antoine> do you know a french irc channel about kubuntu?
<vge> cgentry72: sry, but then it's over my nolige :)
<^rob^> cgentry72: kaffeine is not quite the most stable movie player!
<Nirvana> antoine: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat
<cgentry72> yea, that's why i dont want it to open kaffeine
<^rob^> cgentry72: sudo dpkg -P kaffeine
<antoine> ok thanks
<cgentry72> i'd prefer it to open xine instead
<cgentry72> there are dependency issues cant remove it
<cgentry72> isn't there a way to tell kubuntu to play dvd's with xine and where is it cause i cant locate it
<Nirvana> cgentry72: open the file assosciations KDE control module
<cgentry72> there
<^rob^> cgentry72: what kde do you have?
<cgentry72> kubuntu latest
<^rob^> KDE version?
<cgentry72> 4 something i think? sorry
<Nirvana> cgentry72: go to settings:/ click KDE components and then file associations. When in there click media click the media you want to edit, and edit its application preference order
<cgentry72> 5.10 actually
<cgentry72> well under dvdvideo it says none
<^rob^> cgentry72: ok - 1 sec - i have to look at kpannel - brb
<cgentry72> scd0 is the device used
<cgentry72> an external usb dvd
<^rob^> cgentry72: kcontrol->perhiperals storage-media
<^rob^> cgentry72: All Mime Types - select - do nothing
<cgentry72> i dont have a storage-media on mine :(
<^rob^> cgentry72: that's not kde 3.5 then
<cgentry72> kubuntu 5.10
<DaSkreech> So..  what repos have 3.5.1?
<Nirvana> DaSkreech: check kubuntu.org front page
<Nirvana> cgentry72; storage media is under peripherals in kcontrol
<sorush20> guys I can't install these icons any help ?
<sorush20> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=31585
<^rob^> cgentry72: 5.10 is the kubuntu version - not the kde version
<^rob^> 5.10 comes with kde 3.4.x (5 i guess)
<_ace> hi all
<_ace> question about kernel
<_ace> anyone!?
<^rob^> DaSkreech: http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351
<_ace> I need to complie my 'own' kernel becaue of Win4Lin
<sorush20> what is the question?
<Nirvana> _ace: just ask
<_ace> it can only use 2.6.11
<^rob^> DaSkreech: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351 breezy main
<_ace> becasue of SMP support missing in higher versions of the win4lin patches
<_ace> now I am lookng trough docs like wiki's and the like
<_ace> I find this:
<sorush20> there is a how to here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85064 _ace
<^rob^> _ace: and you have problems how to compile the kernel?
<_ace> apt-get source linux-source-2.6.11
<Nirvana> _ace: also, there is a wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto?highlight=%28kernel%29%7C%28compile%29
<_ace> no the problem is not how to compile (not yet)
<_ace> the problem is hot to get the kernel
<DaSkreech> ^rob^: Of course :)
<howcomes> Nirvana - after running that --purge and install it still didnt work L:(
<_ace> hot=how
<_ace> the apt-get source line doenst work
<_ace> it says can't find package
<_ace> in symaptec
<_ace> serach for linux-source gives only 2.6.12 package
<_ace> yes, i got deb-src in apt/sources.list
<_ace> and anyway what's the diffenrec between linux-source and kernel-source in synaptec ?
<_ace> oh yes, I run breezy kubuntu 5.1
<^rob^> _ace: http://kernel.org
<_ace> I think going to kernel org doesn't give me a kernel
<_ace> with all the ubuntu patches
<^rob^> it does
<_ace> ireally ?
<^rob^> go there - fetch your kernel and put it in /usr/src
<^rob^> or wherever you want to compile it
<^rob^> and make your kernel.
<_ace> but what about the ubuntu patches ?
<_ace> they are certainly NOT in kernel.org are they ?
<Nirvana> howcomes: no idea sorry, try downloading all the packages individually, from http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/devel/monodevelop and installing one-by-one
<^rob^> _ace: don't forget to go to wiki - read all you neet - how to compile kernel in debian.
<fit4lfe> for those who system is running slow and you have an nvivdia chipset highly recommend the nforce drivers
<fit4lfe> my 64 system is so fast now its great
<Nirvana> _ace: here is a wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto that rob was referring to, I think
<_ace> Been there done that
<_ace> for instance
<_ace> in the wiki
<_ace> go to
<_ace> KernelBuildpackageHowto
<_ace> it promises to give me a kernel JUST LIKE THE UBUNTU PACKAGE
<_ace> it's what I want
<_ace> instructions
<_ace> if you follow them exactly
<_ace> they may work but you're stuck with a  2.6.8 kernel
<_ace> now
<_ace> how to get a 2.6.11 kernel
<_ace> for those that always say RTFM I say
<_ace> RTFM !
<^rob^> _ace - read above - go to kernel.org - get your 2.6.11 kernel
<^rob^> _ace: and do the same thing that in viki say
<_ace> rob I went to kernel.org but can not find the ubuntu-specific kernels
<_ace> what the wiki says CAN NOT BE DONE ROB
<_ace> unless you ar elooking at a different page
<^rob^> _ace: don't be lame - linux is universal - ubuntu is a LINUX distribution
<_ace> okay rob
<_ace> thank you for your help
<_ace> goodbye
<^rob^> _ace: cheers
* Nirvana runs to eat breakfast
<_ace> now is there any one else
<_ace> that does *not* want to call me lame
<_ace> and *does* understand the question
<^rob^> _ace: skip the "get the source"
<_ace> and *does have* an answer ?
<_ace> rob, are you going to be serious now with me ?
<^rob^> _ace: this is the answer! - LINUX KERNEL IS THE SAME 2.6.11 on REDHAT or SLACKWARE is the same as UBUNTU
<_ace> okay rob
<^rob^> linux 2.6.11 is the linux - ubuntu is the name of distro
<^rob^> ;)
<_ace> waht about the package 'debian-patches
<_ace> then
<_ace> what about that
<^rob^> skip it
<_ace> rob
<_ace> I DO NOT WANT TO SKIP IT, okay ?
<_ace> that was the question
<^rob^> i'll come on private
<howcomes> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<_ace> How to build a kernel EXACTLY as ubuntu/kubuntu
<_ace> but the wiki instructions are only for 2.6.8
<_ace> and I can not find the same packaegs for 2.6.11
<_ace> well rob if you can help me with *that* question
<Stuka> _ace: what packages are listed other than linux-source?
<tuxius> I cant startx
<_ace> stuka: in synaptec ?
<^rob^> _ace: 1 sec - i'll give you a doc. on debian how to compile kernels - ok?
<tuxius> i get, fatal server error: caught signal 4. Server aborting
<howcomes> Upgrading to KDE 3.5.1 - heres hoping i dont break linux
<Stuka> no, in the Wiki instructions
<Stuka> because basically the only difference is the source package names
<pointwood> anyone know whether the new version of konversation is available for kubuntu somewhere?
<_ace> Stuka: I was following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelBuildpackageHowto
<tuxius> why do i get error when i type "startx"
<_ace> in the instructions
<^rob^> _ace: http://www.falkotimme.com/howtos/debian_kernel2.6_compile/
<_ace> the first 3 line that start with a $ DO work
<_ace> the 4th line is about 2.6.8
<_ace> I want 2.6.11
<_ace> how'd I do that ???
<^rob^> _ace: that's a debian howto - see it's the same thing - except he gets the kernel from kernel.org
<Stuka> so change the package name to 2.6.11
<_ace> Stuka: dont' work
<fit4lfe> why does amarok take so long to come up on the desktop ?
<fit4lfe> seems like it takes forever
<Stuka>  sudo apt-get build-dep linux-source-2.6.8.1 <---that line? with 2.6.11?
<tuxius> why do i get error when i type "startx"
<_ace> Stuka: E: Unable to find a source package for linux-source-2.6.11
<fit4lfe> !amarok
<ubotu> I heard amarok is a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<Stuka> ok...do: sudo apt-cache search ^linux-source
<^rob^> _ace: because that package is upgraded to 2.6.12
<_ace> there is no line 'build-dep' in my wiki
<pointwood> !konversation
<ubotu> Konversation is an IRC client for KDE. See http://konversation.org
<_ace> Stuka: i did
<Stuka> and?
<howcomes> I think upgrading to KDE 3.5.1 is totally going to break my DRI Enabled//3D Acceleration on my ATi card
<_ace> It only turns up with 2.6.12 version
<Stuka> what was listed?
<_ace> like rob syas
<pointwood> that's not the correct link for konversation
<_ace> the packaghe looks like it's upgraded
<_ace> where's the old package
<_ace> ?
<Stuka> ok - so looks like there's not an Ubuntu package for 2.6.11 - will .12 not work for you?
<cgentry72> i've been trying to get xine to open instead of kaffeine and cant seem to get anywhere.. can someone help
<_ace> stuka: linux-source-2.6.12
<Stuka> is there a specific reason you *must* have .11?
<cgentry72> i have kubuntu 5.10
<_ace> stuka: yes, win4lin
<^rob^> howcomes: kde is a win manager - has nothing to do with your card  - X11 has
<_ace> 2.6.12 and .13 versions of win4lin patches have no SMP support
<tuxius> why do i get error when i type "startx"
<^rob^> _ace: why don't you get the source from kernel.org?
<^rob^> tuxius: what's the err?
<_ace> rob, i am asking a different question.
<^rob^> _ace: i was asking you that!
<_ace> I might be from the FBI and have reasons unknown to you that I do not want to disclose
<Stuka> _ace: then you'll probably have to get the sources the hard way
<DaSkreech> Or you might not :)
<_ace> I f you can help me with the question I have
<^rob^> _ace: FBI does not use lame linux!
<^rob^> lol
<_ace> i would be much obliged
<cgentry72> someone said to go to kcontrol and under peripherals there was removable drives but i dont have that
<_ace> Show what you know, rob
<^rob^> _ace: have you heared about WhiteHouse OS?
<_ace> Stuka: i have no problem with getting the kernel the hard way
<shantanu> how do I execute a setup.sh file?
<_ace> rob: no :-)
<DaSkreech> shantanu: in the folder with the setup.sh type ./setup.sh
<tuxius> why do i get error when i type "startx"
<tuxius> i get, fatal server error: caught signal 4. Server aborting
<Nirvana`fooding> does anyone know how to pre-heat an over to 350deg.F
<Nirvana`fooding> ?
<_ace> Stuka: I just wanted it nice and cleanly patched exaclty like kubuntu does
<Nirvana`fooding> is it the temp ^ and temp v buttons?
<shantanu> DaSkreech, ./setup.sh: line 19: ./setup.data/installer/installer: No such file or directory
<tuxius> i get, fatal server error: caught signal 4. Server aborting
<_ace> this seems
<^rob^> _ace: read pls the link i give you - you-ll see that that one make a deb package at the end.
<_ace> impossible then.
<Nirvana`fooding> I'd preferably not want to compile this over from source (lol, but seriously, I wanna make cookies...)
<Nirvana`fooding> oven from source^
<DaSkreech> shantanu: Whats this for?
<Stuka> _ace: then you'll have to just get the kernel source directly, and apply patches to it from there
<_ace> Rob: it's not about MAKING a deb package out of it
<_ace> it's about .config and patches being the same as in kubuntu
<_ace> man
<_ace> this it tyring
<^rob^> Stuka: let him - he does not want to read any docu we gived!
<_ace> someone giving you the wrong kind off help
<shantanu> DaSkreech, TeamSpeak
<DaSkreech> ah
<_ace> over and over again,
<_ace> but I appreciate the efforts...!
* _ace goes to look somewhere elase
<shantanu> DaSkreech, I extracted the contents into a folder
<_ace> Stuka: I *read* all this docs
<DaSkreech> Right
<_ace> LOOOONG ago
<shantanu> DaSkreech, now i cant seem to install it or run it
<cgentry72> i cant understand why this is so complicated, associating a dvd with xine instead of kaffiene
<Nirvana`fooding> _ace: post in ubuntuforums.org, they're smart
<DaSkreech> and there is a setup.data folder?
<_ace> it's just a different question I do have
<Nirvana`fooding> btw: I found out how to pre-heat the over, but how do I bake the cookies?
<_ace> not your standard 'how to compile a kernel' question
<_ace> now anyway
<Nirvana`fooding> oven^^
<_ace> thanks again
<shantanu> DaSkreech, No
<howcomes> Successfully updated to KDE 3.5.1
<_ace> but I am really around for some time now
<Stuka> _ace: your issue is that you're trying to do something that's not really designed into the system
<_ace> just that I am not a kernel expert neither am I a .deb and package axpert
<DaSkreech> shantanu: Ah That might be important :)
<Stuka> kernel patches are against a specific version of the source
<shantanu> DaSkreech, let me check it could be hidden
<_ace> Stuka: it *is* possible to do this with a 2.6.12 kernel
<_ace> just read the wiki
<_ace> I sent tyou the url
<^rob^> howcomes: how much time did the upgr. take?
<_ace> or don't you want to read the docs i sent you ?
<shantanu> DaSkreech, Nope
<Stuka> I'd read it before you put up the link
<_ace> or anyway it *was* possible with 2.6.8
<howcomes> 3 minutes
<_ace> and it's on the official wiki!!
<howcomes> if that
<^rob^> howcomes: gee
<DaSkreech> Is there a README or an INSTALL file?
<howcomes> im posting a howto: to the forums now
<^rob^> howcomes: i'm at 67% and come with 22.6 kB/s
<_ace> anyway, thanks again
<shantanu> DaSkreech, looking for it
<Nirvana`fooding> could someone please help? I have cookies that are going to spoil... I need to know how to bake cookies in the oven... do I just put the timer on?
<Nirvana`fooding> crap, pre-heating is done! what do I do?
<eightiesk> !kaffeine
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, eightiesk
<cgentry72> i've been trying to get xine to open instead of kaffeine and cant seem to get anywhere.. can someone help
* Stuka smells some sarcasm from Nirvana`fooding
<grxmrx> is that normal that there are no icons in system:/media in konqueror even if I have some devices mounted (eg. cdrom)? I can access to cd from /media/cdrom0 or shell but...
<Nirvana`fooding> Stucka: I got it
<Nirvana`fooding> I had to push time and time it for 11 minx, then start
<Nirvana`fooding> I'm out of breath...
<howcomes> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=124812
<Stuka> heh
<Nirvana`fooding> alright, gotta check on the cookies
<rob> no more angels
<eightiesk> whats the comand for apt remove?
<Nirvana`baking> wait, why does it smell?
<rob> i lost my wing - i was bad! -
<tuxius> doesnt anybody know or?
<Nirvana`baking> apt-get remove eightiesk
<rob> eightiesk: sudo dpkg -P package
<cgentry72> i've been trying to get xine to open instead of kaffeine and cant seem to get anywhere.. can someone help
<Nirvana`baking> why does it smell like burning when I put the cookies in the oven? is this supposed to happen
<Nirvana`baking> ?
<rob> Nirvana`baking: LOL
<Nirvana`baking> SHEIT! I didn't grease the pan....aww crap, they're gonna be burned at the bottom now....
<Nirvana`baking> will anything burn (such as the house, or the stove..etc) if I don't grease the pan.. it's my first time baking...
<cgentry72> i think nirvana is banked
<cgentry72> baked
<rob> Nirvana`baking: nope - just your cookyes
<Nirvana`baking> OK...
<Nirvana`baking> good
<Nirvana`baking> well, not good, but better the cookies than the house...
<rob> lol
<Stuka> Nirvana`baking: you CAN'T be serious....
<Nirvana`baking> *catches breath from running from stove to computer and back 500000 times*
<Nirvana`baking> stucka: I'm 14 > I've never baked before
<howcomes> Eat the cookie doe raw :D
<Nirvana`baking> I can use the thing on top though, the circle things, to make pasta
<Nirvana`baking> I did howcomes
<Stuka> oh, man...you've got a looooooong way to go
<Nirvana`baking> not all of it though, maybe 1/8
<Nirvana`baking> stucka: what do you mean?
<eightiesk> why does my kaffine freeze?
<Nirvana`baking> if learning to bake was as easy as switching to kubuntu, I should be an iron chef by now
<cgentry72> cause kaffiene sucks
<rob> Nirvana`baking: it means you-re young - no problem if you burn the cookies  ;)
<rob> cgentry72: uninstall kaffeine
<eightiesk> when i try to open anything i get resource not found or busy.
<rob> !kooka
<ubotu> rob: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<cgentry72> i need the dependencies for xine to play dvds
<Stuka> Nirvana`baking: basically what he said - but I would recommend learning fast - it REALLY helps to be able to cook at least one or 2 'real' dishes
<eightiesk> then whats a all in one media player?
<Stuka> (chicks dig guys who can cook too)
<rob> eightiesk: no clue - i use mplayer for video and amarok for audio
<tuxius> login as root after clean kubuntu install dosent work
<cgentry72> mplayer doesnt allow me to play videos in full screen
<tuxius> i get Login incorrect
<rob> does kaffeine have subtitle
<tuxius> and i promisse i got no password
<tuxius> i guarantee i got no
<rob> cgentry72: use -vo help
<rob> cgentry72: mplayer -vo help - i use gl2
<rob> mplayer -vo gl2 movie
<Nirvana`baking> stucka: I can cook pasta, and that's like a million different dishes :P because there's many kinds, and my sauce tastes better than my moms :P
<rob> press f when the movie start
<rob> ;)
<cgentry72> and how do i make it default for dvd's instead of kaffiene
<rob> mplayer dvd://
<rob> but i donno why your kaffeine starts when you insert a dvd
<cgentry72> me neither and it's really irritating me
<rob> cgentry72: or if you want to have dvd control use ogle
<rob> cgentry72: dvd menu - subtitle choose from dvd menu - etc...
<cgentry72> i get that from xine too
<rob> kde 3.5.1 - 96
<rob> i mean 96^
<rob> %
<rob> damn
<rob> :)
<Nirvana`baking> cgentry72: try settings:/ and click KDE Components, then File Associations. then click media, and DVD_mount, and change it from there
<evilh> i got what is probably going to be the most retarded question heard on here
<jsgotangco> its because kaffeine is the default media player for all things k :)
<evilh> can you remote desktop a windows computer from kubuntu?
<jsgotangco> yes
<Nirvana`baking> evilh: it's probably an easier question than how to bake cookies
<evilh> baking cookies is rather easy
<Nirvana`baking> evilh: krfb is your app
<evilh> you can really do it!!
<cgentry72> i dont have a dvd mount
<evilh> WORD!!!
<Nirvana`baking> evilh: not for me, first time, and I forgot to grease the pan
<evilh> lol!!!
<Nirvana`baking> cgentry72: what does it have then?
<cgentry72> I have DVD Video but nothing is set to run or open
<Nirvana`baking> brb gotta get cookies and cool them...
<Nirvana`baking> cgentry72: do a ksnapshot of the screen and post it to imageshack.us and link it here
<cgentry72> one sec
<sweet_kate> hello: how can i lock my session by shell? what is the command?
<vytautas> hi
<sweet_kate> hi
<vytautas> i can't burn files with some special characters
<vytautas> k3b's gives some uninformative error
<sweet_kate> hello: how can i lock my  X session by shell? what is the command?i have fluxbox
<vytautas> and gnomebaker gives this
<asraniel> does anyone know if there is any chance that we get open source 3d drivers in dapper for ATI cards? not as default, but a easy way to install them. i know that they are only alpha
<Stuka> sweet_kate: from lists.debian.org -  Alan Ezust schrieb: Is there a command one can run from the command line which does the same thing as "lock screen" from the k menu?
<Stuka> If you're running the command line as the same user running kde use:dcop kdesktop KScreensaverIface lock
<vytautas> UTF-8 character encoding detected.... blah blah blah
<vytautas> has anyone had similar problems?
<cgentry72> http://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot11gm.png
<sweet_kate> Stuka: i have fluxbox
<Stuka> ah - I assumed KDE (due to the channel)
<cgentry72> nirvana did u get the snapshot
<kernel_i386> hey, Nirvana`baking + Stuka <-- thanks a lot .. works
<kernel_i386> <-- the one with the NIC problem :)
<Stuka> kernel_i386: cool - yw
<Phantom^^> Hi if was looking for a good inkjet printer that mainly printed text and could do photos, but I wanted very good compatibility and ease of setting up for kubuntu. Which printer should I buy ?
<Stuka> Phantom^^: HP has always been fairly Linux-friendly in my experience
<Nirvana> cgentry72: looking at it now
<cgentry72> k
<Nirvana> cgentry72: maybe add an entry for dvd_mount and tell it what to do?
<howcomes> is the UT: GOTY Demo multiplayer ?
<cgentry72> not sure what i need to tell it to do
<cgentry72> or how
<cgentry72> just add xine to list?
<Nirvana> cgentry72: you click add (the one on the left) and name it dvd_mount. Then add xine to its list
<cgentry72> ok, i'll try that one second
<Nirvana> it's weird that it's not there. I've never used a DVD in this comp, and it's still got that entry...heck I don't even know if it read's DVD's...lol
<Nirvana> stucka: HP is linux-friendly because of HP-UX, HP's own unix OS
<Nirvana> that said, my cookies were good, and I didn't have to grease the pan because ... actually I don't know why, my mom said it didn't matter
<cgentry72> still does it
<Nirvana> OK, it's opening kaffeine, right? maybe look in the kaff. preferences and see if there is an option to turn it off?
<Stuka> Nirvana: not really - HP is Linux-friendly because HP's always been about selling printers
<cgentry72> ok
<Stuka> since Linux and HP-UX have different printing issues
<Nirvana> ahh
<rob> brb
<rob> or
<rob> see you tomorow
<rob> ;)
<rob> if kde works
<rob> lol
<cgentry72> still doing it
<rob> byee
<evilh> repeat of stupid question. is there another program that allows you to remote control a Windows XP machine from a kubuntu one?
<cgentry72> i cant get of kaffiene cause xine relies on kaffiene somehow
<cgentry72> cant get rid of kaffeine cause one of the dependencies is kaffeine-xine which for some reason allows me to play dvds
<Stuka> I thought kaffeine-xine depended on xine, not the other way around
<cgentry72> i don't know but xine wouldn't play dvd's until i installed it
<evilh> kaffeine is the GUI for xine in kubuntu from what i gathered from the xine website
<Nirvana> evilh: remote desktop?
<evilh> yeah
<evilh> KrDc only supports VNC servers
<vge> evilh: tryed xvncviewer?
<vge> worked straight from the box for me
<evilh> vge: no didnt try that
<cgentry72> plus it wants to get rid of kubuntu-desktop
<Stuka> evilh: rdesktop
<Stuka> haven't used it on KDE, but it worked perfectly in a Gnome environment
<evilh> thats from the konsole right. sudo access
<evilh> ?
<Stuka> evilh: no, it's a graphical program that works a lot like the Windows Remote Desktop program
<evilh> stuka: is it in the repositories?
<grxmrx> how can I fix packages installation (apt-get install kde) problem: The following packages have unmet dependencies: Depends: kde-amusements but it is not going to be installed   Depends: kde-develop3 but it is not going to be installed  - in order to install kde 3.5.1?
<Stuka> it's in one of 'em - I've got universe and multiverse set up - but it's in there somewhere (I checked before I mentioned it)
<evilh> i found it
<evilh> its in the multiverse repository
<Nirvana> grxmrx: to install 3.5.1, you apt-get upgrade, not install kde, unless you don't have KDE installed, in which case you apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Stuka> I wasn't sure - I like having ALL the options
<Nirvana> stucka: same here, but when I need to know, I look here: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<grooel> hi can someone help me? I just installed kde 3.5.1 and I'm not able to select any keyboard layout
<Stuka> Nirvana: meh, I just enable all the repositories and apt-cache search for what I want
<grxmrx> Nirvana: ok, but after:sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  I have similar message, but about krita package
<grxmrx> Nirvana: Depends: krita but it is not going to be installed
<Nirvana> stucka: same :)
<Nirvana> grxmrx: apt-get install -f
<grxmrx> Nirvana: it doesn't help, still the same message...
<Nirvana> grxmrx: try dist-upgrade (which people have told me you should be using for this kind of thing) or try with the --fix-missing tag
<kernel_i386> hehe do you get money for helping people btw? :)
<Nirvana> speaking of dist-upgrade: I was told by many that dist-upgrade is too be used when converting distro's, like Breezy > Dapper, and upgrade is to upgrade a package on the current distro...but I guess I learned wrong
<Nirvana> kerneli386: unless you work for Mandriva, Suse, and a few other companies with "paid support" no
<Nirvana> kernel_i386: unless you work for Mandriva, Suse, and a few other companies with "paid support" no
<Stuka> kernel_i386: not online - but I do get paid occasionally in meatspace for work I've done on PCs
<kernel_i386> ... I just think that this you are very helpful ... very kind of you guys
<Nirvana> kernel_i386: and I get a 4 day weekend, starting today (thursday) because my exams are done :P
<kernel_i386> I see hehe
<kernel_i386> soo.. passed it with a good feeling? or already got results
<Nirvana> grxmrx: did you try it? what was the outcome?
<Nirvana> kernel_i386: I know I did good on all of them, and come third week of February, I'll be able to support that with a report card
<Nirvana> kernel_i386: ^that would be well, I did well on all of them... pity that I take academic english :P
<_ace> rob, stuka ?
<grxmrx> Nirvana: I've tried dist-upgrade yestarday and it seems that distribution is upgraded but not all packages are upgraded, so now when i type: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade the outcome is that everything is ok but it isn't
<eightiesk> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Stuka> yes _ace?
<Nirvana> grxmrx: how about with --fix missing?
<Nirvana> apt-get upgrade --fix-missing
<Nirvana> or apt-get install kubuntu-desktop --fix-missing
<grxmrx> Nirvana: the same message
<Nirvana> or even apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop && apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Nirvana> removing kubuntu-desktop isn't harmful btw, it is a meta-package...
<_ace> hi stuka
<grxmrx> there is no kubuntu-desktop package installed..., so I can't upgrade it
<_ace> i  found http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/l/linux-source-2.6.11/
<_ace> there's a lot of packages there
<Nirvana> grxmrx: so install kubuntu-desktop, and you'll have 3.5.1.
<_ace> but from downloading 2.6.12 I think you only need
<Nirvana> f-ing mute button... I was trying for ten minutes to troubleshoot why sound wouldn't come out....
<_ace> linux-source-2.6.11_2.6.11-0.2_all.deb
<_ace> anyway
<_ace> if you unpack that
<grxmrx> Nirvana: I can't install it :]  if I type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop then I have the same message about krita package
<Nirvana> ohh. watch and be amazed
<Nirvana> wait 2 minutes, gotta read man apt-get
<evilh> yay! i got remote desktop to work!! though i can't perform the actions i was hoping to control
<_ace> then you'lf fin in /usr/src/linux-version/debian/congifs
<_ace> you will find the .config fot 686-smp and others
<Nirvana> evilh: if it's about working with files/folders, use Samba
<Stuka> cool
<_ace> and it's alos patched for debian/kubuntu
<_ace> it's a pity though that you cant' access the package from within synaptec
<_ace> now it's still a puzzle
<evilh> nirvana: i was hoping to be able to control winamp on my windows computer to play files while im on this machine
<_ace> which packages you need from the pool
<evilh> think i didnt know how remote desktop worked
<_ace> Just thought I might enlighten you and Rob for future reference :-)
<evilh> so i feel special for getting it to work and stupid cause i cant do what i wanted
<Nirvana> grxmrx: try this: sudo apt-get clean --list-cleanup  && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade --fix-missing
<tuxius> FUCK
<tuxius> i get login incorrect
<_ace> linux-source-2.6.11_2.6.11-0.2.diff.gz
<_ace> linux-source-2.6.11_2.6.11-0.2.dsc
<_ace> linux-source-2.6.11_2.6.11.orig.tar.gz
<_ace> Stuka: might be you need three packages:
<tuxius> AND I HAVE NO ROOT PW
<_ace> and not the _all package
<Nirvana> tuxius: in what?
<_ace> I am about to find that out...
<tuxius> roto pw
<tuxius> i cant login as root after i reinstall kunbuntu
<tuxius> its the third time
<evilh> *slams head into desk*
<Nirvana> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Nirvana> ^^
<Nirvana> evilh: is it dual booted?
<Nirvana> evilh: or is it another computer?
<evilh> no i got kubuntu installed on my laptop and windows is on my main gaming machine
<Nirvana> evilh: so, another computer?
<evilh> i washoping to control winamp through remote desktop to play music through my stereo instead of the shitty laptop speakers
<grxmrx> Nirvana: ok, I have run this, but still I have the same message about krita when I tried to install kubuntu-desktop,
<Nirvana> grxmrx: try this: sudo apt-get clean --list-cleanup  && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -f
<muzzle> So first I've enabled everything in manage rep. How I have to make some catalog update or something? How?
<Nirvana> install Samba, and configure your shares, make sure you enable a home/office network in windows, and make your music folder shared. Connect (or Konnect, if you wil ;)) to the windows machine, and play the music
<Nirvana> muzzle: click fetch updates in adept, or sudo apt-get update in the terminal
<Nirvana> evilh: install Samba, and configure your shares, make sure you enable a home/office network in windows, and make your music folder shared. Connect (or Konnect, if you wil ;)) to the windows machine, and play the music
<Stuka> _ace: is the orig.tar.gz a full source tree?
<Nirvana> grxmrx: or try this: sudo apt-get clean --list-cleanup  && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f
<grxmrx> Nirvana: still the same outcome...
<evilh> nirvana: i can see my windows computer and browse my "file cabinet" on that machine. i dont want to play the music on the laptop i want to control the music play back on the windows machine because it is hooked up to my stereo
<muzzle> Nirvana: Don't I have to update something first?
<Nirvana> fetch updates = apt-get update it updates your package lists
<Nirvana> muzzle^^
<muzzle> ok
<_ace> Stuka: yes it's the kernel.org stuff
<Nirvana> evilh: oh, I see, I don't have a windows computer to test on, sorry I can't help
<_ace> you need the .diff. package to make a debian kernel from the 'vanilla' kernel.
<Nirvana> grxmrx: I really don't know then, try a forum post on ubuntuforums.org
<grxmrx> Nirvana: ok
<Nirvana> what is the command for locating a file throughout the whole computer? find just searches the directory, and whereis is for programs
<Nirvana> ?
<evilh> thats a good one havent tried it yet
<Nirvana> !commands
<ubotu> somebody said commands was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<evilh> nirvana: thats ok thanks for all your help. wasnt for you i wouldnt have half the functionality i have now
<Nirvana> :D
<Stuka> _ace: so why wouldn't you need just that package?
<Stuka> Nirvana: find / -name foo
<_linux> hi
<_linux> every one here ?
<evilh> define everyone
<_linux> ahh okaz :)
<evilh> : D
<_linux> i have new download  kubuntu
<evilh> new to linux?
<Nirvana> _linux: and you burnt it to a CD as an ISO image?
<linux_> i will ask
<linux_> how can i deinstall packages
<linux_> ore install new packages
<linux_> :)
<evilh> go to adept, find the packages and right click
<evilh> select your action
<linux_> adept
<linux_> shows
<linux_> Error  KDE  SU
<linux_> SU returned with an error
<evilh> hmmm
<evilh> im new to this so i cant help you there
<linux_> okay
<linux_> i make a restart
<evilh> come back here once you reboot
<linux_> okaz
<linux_> bg
<Stuka> I'm out y'all..have fun
<Nirvana> back...
<evilh> your cookies come out all right? lol
<_ace> Stuka: the orig package is a plain vanilla kernel
<_ace> if you want the debian/ubuntu patches (like i do) you need the 'diff' package too.
<Nirvana> evilh: very tasty cookies :)
<evilh> lol
<_ace> Stuka: the all package doesn't cut the cake.
<cgentry72> alright xine is trying to load the dvd but i think there should be a parameter setting instead of just xine
<cgentry72> srry, for those who were here earlier, when i put in a dvd
<Nirvana> man xine for the param
<cgentry72> got rid of kaffeine and xine still plays
<Nirvana> cgentry72: man xine = manual full of parameters...get your reading glasses ready :D
<cgentry72> alright
<_ace> Stuka: here the definitive list of what you need:
<_ace> linux-patch-ubuntu-2.6.11_2.6.11-0.2_all.deb
<_ace> linux-source-2.6.11_2.6.11-0.2_all.deb
<_ace> linux-tree-2.6.11_2.6.11-0.2_all.deb
<_ace> nothing elske!
<trappist> oh, linux-tree.  that's way better than linux-source for making new kernels.  I didn't know it existed.
<Tobsy> Hi all!
<evilh> Tobsy: Hi
* Nirvana leaves for a few mins
* Nirvana returns
<gamma> hey is there an application for kde out there that will sync bookmarks and contacts to a central server?
<Nirvana> gamma: not that I know of, but try deli.cio.us or google personal homepage
<Tobsy> I have a problem, the install isn't complete, a log file doesn't exist, the error is not displayed, what can i make?
<balo> start over?
<Tobsy> @ me?
<gamma> Nirvana: well i was going to program something to do it because i read an article that ubuntu wanted that feature in their OS
<cgentry72> is there a way to boot from a usb device (cd/dvd)
<Nirvana> like, from the BIOS?
<Nirvana> or from sticking a /boot partition on it?
<DHGE> cgentry72: many ;-) search some wikis
<cgentry72> i looked in the BIOS and there wasnt a usb device available
<cgentry72> the device works but bios doesn't pick it up
<cgentry72> can i stick a boot partition?
<Nirvana> you'd have to format it to ext2/3
<Nirvana> what are you trying to do?
<cgentry72> sorry, it's a cd/dvd drive
<cgentry72> i'm trying to boot an ISO
<Nirvana> ohhh... like, a bootable ISO, like the LIVE CD, or INSTALL CD?
<cgentry72> yea
<Nirvana> OK, you have to configure that from the BIOS.
<cgentry72> didnt see anything in the bios
<Nirvana> what you do is you find boot sequence/boot order (something dealing with booting up devices) and make sure your cd/dvd drive is first in the list
<cgentry72> it show my hard drive and internal cd/dvd but not external
<cgentry72> the internal one is broke - damn sony
<cgentry72> that's why i bought this external one
<Nirvana> then maybe your BIOS doesn't support booting from external devices?
<cgentry72> k
<Nirvana> check on the internet to see if your BIOS has updated firmware to make it able to boot from external devices.
<cgentry72> ok
<slow-motion> bbl
<Knowerrors> Anybody know how to change color range in Krita?  I have an image that is 65000 colors, want it to be 255
<_ganymed> hallo
<_ganymed> i know, it is a bit off-topic, but does anybody know what i have to do to be listed in google (my website)...?
<SuperNova> hi!
<SuperNova> iwe seen that a new version of KDE is out for kubuntu... on the homepage it says something about "keys".. what are those keys used for?
<`Nomad> Supernova: link?
<SuperNova> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<tuxius> I cant get into root user in kubuntu
<tuxius> AMAZING how hard it is to login as root
<Riddell> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<tuxius> in gentoo it worked like "swuup"
<`Nomad> super: they are for your update system to confirm the validity of the origin of the package you,re installing
<tuxius> ubotu:  ive looked at that page, but i only found out how to disable the root password, but to do that i needed to be in root, see the major problem here or?
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, tuxius
<tuxius> ive looked at that page, but i only found out how to disable the root password, but to do that i needed to be in root, see the major problem here or?
<larsivi> tuxius: ubotu is a bot ;)
<Knowerrors> tuxius: its not good to enable root on ubuntu, I did before and it can break some things admin wise in KDE
<tuxius> okei
<Knowerrors> tuxius: just use sudo for everything
<Knowerrors> or kdesu for kde apps you want to run as super
<tuxius> but i cant sudo since the root user is locked
<tuxius> i cant neither startx?
<larsivi> Knowerrors: it works great for me, never had troubles with kdesu (except for the 3.5 beta)
<tuxius> wierd
<tuxius> i realy want this to work on my laptop
<Knowerrors> tuxius: sudo uses your user password
<Knowerrors> whatever you created on install
<Knowerrors> I sudo all the time,and my root user is locked too, never made a root account (on this install)
<tuxius> Knowerrors: and when i uses sudo I have permission to do all?
<Knowerrors> yup
<gsnedders> how much RAM would i need to run kubuntu smoothly on a duron 700?
<Knowerrors> it times out though... you have to give it the password again each new session, or if youre idle
<tuxius> then im going to try it!
<`Nomad> it,s more secure that way
<tuxius> Knowerrors: it didnt work
<tuxius> Knowerrors: I used my personaly user pass
<tuxius> but when i type "sudo" in login screen it fails
<tuxius> it asks for a pass, but when i then types my personal password for user: tommy, i gets an error
<`Nomad> login as you, you use sudo at teh command line
<tuxius> allright
<`Nomad> if you're logged in as you and start somethign that needs root permission, a dialog box will pop up.. Enter YOUR password :)
<Knowerrors> right
<Knowerrors> tuxius: or if you want to launch a gui app like gimp or kate as sudo, go to K menu, run, then type kdesu kate, or kdesu gimp
<`Nomad> I have a stupid question.. When you're in a document (Openoffice in this case) and you want som etext to be on teh vertical (As in those ads where you tear off the phone number), what's teh term for that?  If there's one, trying to find it in menus
<SuperNova> does anyone know what those keys are?
<`Nomad> gog keys
<`Nomad> http://www.gpg.org
<Knowerrors> Nomad font rotation I think
<`Nomad> k
<`Nomad> looking
<Knowerrors> anybody know how to change color range in Krita?
<tuxius> how do  i startx then?
<`Nomad> I'll be happy when I get my wacom board to work with pressure in linux :)
<tuxius> startx does  not work, im getting error
<^rob^> hi
<`Nomad> Knowerrors: Found rotation under paragraph style ;)
<^rob^> does anyone know OOCalc well?
<`Nomad> Well I never went out drinking with it..
<`Nomad> but hey!  :)
<tuxius> I cant startx
<slew> it buyes your drinks!
<tuxius> gets an error everytime...
<tuxius> fatal IO error 104
<Knowerrors> `Nomad: cool
<tuxius> Knowerrors: do you know how to fix that one, if you do your good
<Knowerrors> tuxius: is this new?  Have you ever been able to startx on this install?
<tuxius> Knowerrors: no i have never got into kde
<tuxius> Knowerrors: ive installed and reinstalled it three phu*king times
<slew> i need to install kubunutu-desktop on another system, whats the link for the repository?
<`Nomad> Knowerrors: My krita seg faults.. :(
<tuxius> slew: whats the distro you are want it to be using
<tuxius> remember the only diffrence between ubuntu and kubuntu is that kubuntu is using k desktop envirment, and ubuntu uses gnome
<Knowerrors> tuxius: you have everything plugged in I assume... in that case its prob your monitor or video card didn't get setup right
<slew> its ubuntu, im installing as server, and need to put kde on it instead of gnome
<`Nomad> slew: sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<`Nomad> I think
<Knowerrors> slew: just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tuxius> Knowerrors: may it be that  i uses an ati card and have to "sudo apt-get install ati-drivers?
<slew> does that give me the new kde as well?
<Knowerrors> tuxius: do an apt-cache search ati
<Knowerrors> slew: no
<Knowerrors> you need the repos listed on the kubutu.org site
<Knowerrors> for kde 3.5.1
<slew> ok
<tuxius> i did Knowerrors but it showd an anormas list
<slew> thanks =] 
<tuxius> enormas
<tuxius> or whatever, live in norway and suck in english
<bubi> hello all
<bubi> can anyone help me out with su problems
<bubi> i just installed kubuntu 5.10
<Knowerrors> bubi: don't need su, use sudo instead
<tuxius> Knowerrors: whats the real diffrence?
<bubi> tried to sudo pppoeconf but i get error "unable to lookup kubuntu via gethostbyname"
<Knowerrors> tuxius: su changes you to root, sudo is like doing root things as user, on a per command basis, I think
<Knowerrors> you can set what things sudo is allowed to do in the sudoers file
<Knowerrors> restrict it, so it can't do all that root can
<bubi> ppl dont get flamewar here, rather help me :)
<bubi> if u can
<Knowerrors> bubi: no flamewar, think tuxius just didn't know how sudo works
<Knowerrors> bubi: I don't know what your error is, sorry
<vanda1> does anyone know how to adjust my screen? it seems pushed over to the left
<`Nomad> Anyone here using skype?  I get a weird thing happening, I use headphones and a mic, but somehow the microphone feeds back the caller,s voice back th them, liek using speakers instead of headphones..
<cgentry72> ok now konquor wont open as my filemanager for some reason... when i click on an icon
<cgentry72> is there a way to restore kubuntu defaults
<_ganymed> ciao
<Knowerrors> tuxius: you should already have the ati drivers/modules with default install, theyre in the package "linux-restricted-modules"
<Riggzy> Hey ^^   My friend just installed Kubuntu, and since I dont have an install of Kubuntu infront of me I cant help him very accruately... so, how can he install make from the CD after he;s installed everything? I remember there was a package manager for stuff from the CD but I cannot remember  ><
<slow-motion> re
<Knowerrors> Riggzy: go to Apept, manage repositories, enable the deb cdrom... line, disable the rest, then fetch updates
<Knowerrors> Adept
<Knowerrors> tuxius: what are the specs of your system? cpu, ram, etc... is the ati card really new?
<tuxius> Knowerrors: pretty new
<tuxius> i got a Packard Bell Easynote W
<Ayiden> Does anyone know how to set the domain name.. when I type host I get my localhost name but if I type host -d I get host lookup failor. I have bind9 installed
<tuxius> i bought two months ago
<mars> Hi what do I need to set tansparency for windows background?
<nalioth> Ayiden: "man hostname" or "google hostname"
<mars> ?
<Knowerrors> tuxius: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , then select the VESA video driver, that should get x started ok, then you can tweak video settings later
<tuxius> Knowerrors: thanks ill trie that, do  you think it will work
<Knowerrors> tuxius: try going to http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ and searching for your help with your ati card there
<Knowerrors> tuxius: should work, yes, I went to the forum and just typed in your error "fatal IO error 104"
<tuxius> people like you makes it easyer living
<tuxius> thanks very mutch
<Knowerrors> many posts with same problem, go read there for more help if reconfigure doesn't help
<Knowerrors> no problem, good luck
<tuxius> much*
<evilh> i was wondering if there was a way to control my music player on my windows xp computer from my kubuntu laptop?
<`Nomad> Could you control it from another windows machine^
<`Nomad> what player is it?
<evilh> im not sure. i think so but i dont have another windows machine to test theory
<evilh> winamp
<`Nomad> VLC has it's own web interface to it
<`Nomad> Then winamp.com is the place to look :)  If they have a remote interfacing built-in, then you<ll know what to look for
<evilh> *slaps head* why didnt i think of that? should have been the first place i looked.
<`Nomad> come share it after, maybe some other people would like to know ;)
<tuxius> i tried the mesa driver
<`Nomad> but VLC rulez!
<tuxius> it wouldnt work
<tuxius> now i didnt get the error when i second tried to config it for ati drivers
* `Nomad think tuxius is trying to install kubuntu on a microwave oven
<`Nomad> hehe
<ziza> apropos VLC, it's completely screwed on my system, dunno why
<`Nomad> Knowerrors: So Krita is working on your 3.5.1?
<Knowerrors> Im still on 3.5.0
<`Nomad> ziza: what does it say?  Start it from the command line
<ziza> i did
<Knowerrors> Im halfway through updating to 3.5.1
<`Nomad> any message^
<ziza> it says:
<`Nomad> ?
<`Nomad> Know: ok.. :)
<ziza> VLC media player 0.8.4-svn20040920 Janus
<ziza> GThread-ERROR **: GThread system may only be initialized once.
<ziza> aborting...
<ziza> Aborted
<`Nomad> you probably still have a faulty process running?
<`Nomad> or is it always liek that even if you reboot?
<`Nomad> ziza: is your system all up to date?
<ziza> yep
<ziza> got KDE 3.5.1
<`Nomad> I do too and I<m using it right now
<Drakeson> Cool! have you seen this: http://atomchip.com/_wsn/page4.html
<ziza> the problem with VLC happened just from one moment to the other
<`Nomad> soem corrupted library maybe..  Remove VLC and reinstall?
<ziza> i guess i tried that already, but i can try it again
<`Nomad> Drakeson: Interesting.. Meanwhile  :(    http://www.commondreams.org/views06/0202-26.htm
<kitsch> i'm on a fresh kubuntu installation now, and for some really weird reason i can't upgrade to kde 3.5.0/3.5.1 or amarok 1.3.8 which is really annoying. i have of course got the correct sources in sources.list and keys, i've updated package index et.c. anyone have any bright ideas what might cause this?
<`Nomad> you did an   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    ?
<kitsch> nomad: yes
<`Nomad> messages?
<kitsch> nomad: before it said i had no more packages to upgrade, but now it installed one new package (ksysgauard) (since i commented out the default sources that come with kubuntu).
<`Nomad> maybe redo your sources, i tseems to make a difference from time to time
<`Nomad> you know easysource?
<kitsch> no?
<`Nomad> ubotu tell kitsch about easysource
<`Nomad> It's usually recommended to not use the cutting edge repositories if you like your system stable
<kitsch> thanks, i'll try it but i dont think that's the problem. i'm using the sources from the kubuntu website and i've also tried my backup of sources.list ... :/
<`Nomad> yeah I know
<`Nomad> just fishing
<Tm_T> `Nomad: also, "cutting edge" repositories got newest bug fixes
<`Nomad> Tm: i agree
* Tm_T uses dapper in his workstation
<Drakeson> `Nomad: there will be alternatives to them! I am currently interested in "Wireless Community Networks" which means people get connected to the net through themselves at least as an alternative to the current "Internet cabled to home" system
<bisquit> Hello, everytime I try to log in via the Normal Login screen, my screen goes black, and you see the blinking cursor, but then it comes rite back up, and if I put in the wrong pass, it says login failed, so that can't be the prob
<`Nomad> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<bisquit> Anyone got anything on that?
<evilh> well i have scoured winamp.com and this is the only plugin for winamp that may allow me to do what i want: http://www.winamp.com/plugins/details.php?id=143259&show=reviews
<eightiesk> !reactos
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, eightiesk
<evilh> how does one compile source code in kubuntu?
<evilh> im tired of not knowing how and as a result not being able to do things
<kitsch> what can i do to make apt-get upgrade to not keep certain packages back? i checked the man page quickly but found no good way...
<kitsch> evilh: you need libtool
<`Nomad> evilh:  The second message in teh comments on that page, the guy offers his help if you compile it on linux.. :)
<apokryphos> kitsch: manually select them for upgrade?
<evilh> nomad: oops missed that. i need new glasses
<evilh> or a better laptop
<rizo> hi
<kitsch> apokryphos: when i do sudo apt-get upgrade, i get about 70 packages that are "kept back" from being upgraded. i'd like most of them to be upgraded (and i dont mind if all get upgraded)
<`Nomad> evilh: th e4rth one actually, srry :)
<rizo> since installig kubuntu desktop i am unbale to change fonts in my gnome desktop environment
<apokryphos> kitsch: so do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<boz> dark_suic  trying to install breezy on my kids system, when i insert the install cd i get a crc error after the ubuntu screen comes up....System Halted. any ideas??
<rizo> can anyone help ?
<`Nomad> boz: You<re CD has become a toaster^
<`Nomad> ?
<dark_suic> crc?
<dark_suic> i think more or less the same as nomad :P
<dark_suic> is the cd ok?
<dark_suic> i don't think so...
<`Nomad> coaster I meant..
<rizo> i have kde and gnome installed on my system but i can not change the font of gnome apps it seems that KDE is controlling it how can i change back to the default?
<`Nomad> man I<m out of it today.. :)
<boz> Nomad this is the second cd from my shipit order i've tried??
<`Nomad> I don't know shipit
<kitsch> apokryphos: you're right, forgot to do it :D i did it five minutes ago but i forgot to do it since i hade upgraded my sources.list again. you forget things after you've been working on things like this for hours... :D
<apokryphos> =)
<boz> is that common??
<`Nomad> boz: not that I know
<boz> lo ok trying copy # 3
<`Nomad> copy #3^
<`Nomad> ?
<`Nomad> oh you download it from them?
<boz> outta the 5 they sent me i've tried two different ones so far AND the live cd..same error mss
<`Nomad> weird..
<boz> no these are from their shipit program
<`Nomad> Just out of curiosity, how much does that cost^
<`Nomad> ?
<dark_suic> nomad, shipit is the service that sends you free ubuntu cds home
<dark_suic> it's free
<`Nomad> ohh ok
<boz> nothing... free shipping and all
<`Nomad> nice
<boz> it took like 8 weeks though
<boz> but who can complain?
<`Nomad> If you use the Live CD in another PC, does it work?
<boz> i'm hunting for the install cd that i set this one up on as we speak
<`Nomad> So people order it that don't have HighSpeed Internet then?
<Tuxiscool> I have an ethernet adapter that is listed as "UNCLAIMED" by lshw -C network. Anyone know how I could make it claimed?
<Tuxiscool> It's driver is loaded properly, there is just no device file for it.
<boz> no i tried burning an iso a had some broken packages so i ordered their cd...  BTW same message with the KNOWN GOOD copy
<boz> could my cd-rom be getting a little freaky. iwouldn't think so though if it'll boot to the brown screen?
<`Nomad> boz: hard to say but try a cleaning
<`Nomad> could certainly be
<`Nomad> is it old?
<boz> its been sitting on a shelf in the garage, very possible : )
<dark_suic> boz, does livecd work?
<boz> <<<giving it a shot
<boz> same message
<`Nomad> look sliek it needs a kick mor ethan a shot  ;)
<Tuxiscool> I have an ethernet adapter that is listed as "UNCLAIMED" by lshw -C network. Anyone know how I could make it claimed?
<boz> lmao. i'll try taking it out to the backyard and shooting it.  I have another cd-rom around here, I'll try that
<darkhunter> Hi
<darkhunter> I need help with Kubuntu guys. :(
<darkhunter> Anybody not away?
<evilh> urg i cant find the guy that said he knew how to compile that server for winamp in linux *bangs head on desk*
<evilh> darkhunter: whats the problem?
<darkhunter> Ok
<darkhunter> The problem is
<apokryphos> server for winamp?
<darkhunter> I installed Kubuntu on my PC, and reformatted my Windows. I got no CD for reformatting/installation.
<darkhunter> It installed incorrectly.
<darkhunter> When I boot up my computer, I login
<evilh> apokryphos: yeah i wanna play music on winamp on my windows machine from my kubuntu laptop
<darkhunter> and then, It says im logged in (The black and white screen) and then, ti wants mt eo type in commands
<darkhunter> When I installed it (The base system), it selected me about 9 options to choose from (linux-smg-...) or somethinglike that, and I chose any
<tuxius> Knowerrors: i've installed it again, and trying the commandline you gave me, its still not working
<eightiesk> #reactos
<eightiesk> hello?
<darkhunter> They all gave me errors, and I want to go back to Windows. But I have NO cd. I only have DVDs I can burn too
<evilh> darkhunter: so you installed kubuntu and when you login you are at a black and white command prompt. is that right?
<darkhunter> Im on the live CD right now, and the only think I can use
<darkhunter> thing*
<darkhunter> Yes
<darkhunter> I tried all commands (boot, startx, etc..). Nothing works.
<tuxius> Knowerrors: -- maybe you'll guide me through  the menuz?
<darkhunter> I typed "help", but I can not scroll up and down :(.
<tuxius> !help
<evilh> darkhunter: i had the same problem when i first installed kubuntu. try reinstalling it if you have the .iso for it burned to a disc. though it sounds as though you dont have that
<tuxius> Knowerrors: i've installed it again, and trying the commandline you gave me, its still not working
<tuxius> afk?
<darkhunter> I have the iso.
<darkhunter> I tried many times.
<darkhunter> I keep getting the error.
<apokryphos> evilh: samba?
<boz> Darc_Suic. Figured it out, aopen mobo has a failsafe boot feature, when i disabled it, it took right off, go figure : )
<darkhunter> I have 9 options to choose from and the options are something like: linux-smg..., linux-smg-4349 or something)
<tuxius> CAN ANYONEHELP ME?? CANT STARTX IN UBUNTU
<darkhunter> The base system is causing the problem :(.
<darkhunter> But...I picked a option that didnt give me errors
<darkhunter> but I still get the black and white screen
<evilh> darkhunter: hmm the only option i can think of is redownloading the .iso from another mirror from another computer if you can. thats what i did. then i reinstalled and now its working great
<darkhunter> I got no other computer :(.
<apokryphos> Tuxiscool: drop the caps
<darkhunter> I ordered the CDs though before I burned it
<apokryphos> * tuxius
<darkhunter> but thats going to take 6-8 weeks :(
<evilh> apokryphos: samba is on and i can see and play my music off my windows computer. but i dont want to play the music on my crappy laptop speakers i wanna play it on my nice 5.1 surround hooked up to the windows machine
<darkhunter> Evilh, what option did you choose from for the base system?
<boz> dark_suic  i guess WinXP was not the least bit happy with me trying to unredmondize my machine, lol
<evilh> darkhunter: i went with defaults on everything
<evilh> then configured things once it was running
<darkhunter> is there a option for it to install
<darkhunter> default things?
<dark_suic> lol, strange computer, boz
<apokryphos> evilh: hm, I have no idea what to do there, I guess I'd just run an apache server in that scenario
<tuxius> sry caps, im just really desperate
<apokryphos> tuxius: what is the error?
<evilh> darkhunter: yeah when the install screen pops up when you boot i just hit enter and followed the instructions from there
<tuxius> cant startx cuz 104 error
<tuxius> fatal error  104 (connection reset by peer) etc
<darkhunter> Yeh...but then, you got to set up the parition
<darkhunter> and everything. Cant it do it auto?
<evilh> apokryphos: yeah that looks like what i might have to do since i cant find the website for the guy that configured a sound server for winamp for linux or a linux version of slipstream
<eightiesk> !nstf
<ubotu> eightiesk: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<eightiesk> !ntsf
<ubotu> eightiesk: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tuxius> fatal error  104 (connection reset by peer) etc ! help!
<apokryphos> tuxius: that output is more or less useless. Could you pastebin the output?
<eightiesk> !nfts
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, eightiesk
<eightiesk> !ntfs
<ubotu> I guess ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<apokryphos> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me in /msg or #debian-bots without being banned.
<tuxius> k
<darkhunter> !botabuse
<evilh> darkhunter: the installation process will do everything as far as i know. the only input it needed from me was a network name, user name and a password and some basic partition info
<tuxius> gonna write the whole line
<darkhunter> Ok
<darkhunter> So
<darkhunter> If I get the error again
<darkhunter> Should I keep using live cd?
<darkhunter> and wait 6 weeks for the cds to come?
<tuxius> "fatal IO error 104 (connection reset   by peer) on X server ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with  events remaining
<tuxius> "
<evilh> darkhunter: yes live cd, while extremely slow, will work until you getyour cd's in the mail or can get on another machine to try redownloading the .iso
<eightiesk> !partition
<ubotu> eightiesk: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<apokryphos> tuxius: that's really just not enough output. There'd be other things there
<evilh> darkhorse: or maybe someone else in here has a better idea. i'm still pretty new at this though i am learning quickly thanks to the people in here
<tuxius> apokryphos:  how do i config my ati-card then?
<apokryphos> tuxius: /msg ubotu ati
<humboldt> is there a way in kde to make a DVD from divx or any other movie files?
<evilh> apokryphos: i think i know a way to do it
<apokryphos> humboldt: k3b
<humboldt> apokryphos: not really. I first have to convert my divx movies to mpeg2 movies and extract the audio as well, when I am not mistaken. k3b does not do that for me.
<_rafa> hi ! everybody
<evilh> _rafa: hi
<apokryphos> humboldt: divx avis, right? Yup, I'm pretty sure it does those
<_rafa> I am having problems with /dev/parport0, could anybody try to help me ?
<_rafa> (or give me some clues) ?
<humboldt> apokryphos: yes. how?
<apokryphos> (remember, avis are mpeg-1 layer)
<tuxius> apokryphos:  - i did it!:D working      for   4 days, and now, finally it works :D
<apokryphos> =)
<humboldt> apokryphos: avis can be everything. Avi is just a file format not a codec! divx = mpeg4 = mpeg1 layer 4 by the way
<apokryphos> sorry, I should have said "can be"
<grxmrx> I have installed kubuntu (breezy) once again and now I want to upgrade kde to 3.5.1, when I tried to dist-upgrade apt informs me that kubuntu-desktop package is going to be removed, is that ok?
<apokryphos> yes, avis are cupholders =)
<_rafa> I am trying to use pikdev, or pkp, but when it try to open /dev/parport0 it saids: "/dev/parport0 must be rw enabled): No such device or address"
<_rafa>   /dev/parport0 is rw for all users (rw-rw-rw-)
<apokryphos> grxmrx: it's ok, but I'm not sure that it should happen. Could you pastebin the whole output from the command?
<tuxius> how do i set up my ethernet card
<eidolon> hi folks.  anyone know why amarok has been pulled from dapper?
<tuxius> ive found the module its rt2500
<eidolon> i was using it :)
<tuxius> i modeprobe it, but still dosent work
<tuxius> but i guess i have to do something more?
<apokryphos> grxmrx: I did say paste :)
<apokryphos> *pastebin
<apokryphos> heh
<tuxius> someone pleas
<_rafa> tuxius: perhaps you should tell modprobe which port is using the card
<_rafa> tuxius: is that a wireless card ?
<markrian> Is it possible to have amaroK always show all the songs present in your collection, without having to manually re-scan the collection, clear the playlist and add the "All Collection" playlist?
<markrian> So for instance, if I copy music files to my collection directory, amaroK automatically adds it?
<ackbahr> Xlib: No protocol specified
<ackbahr> Hi all! I'm trying to follow this tutorial (http://foo2hp.rkkda.com/), but when I try to launch gnome-cups-manager, I get error messages : Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<ackbahr> and what popped in just above.
<ackbahr> Does someone know what I am to do?
<ackbahr> Good bye....
<grxmrx> apokryphos: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/535909
<apokryphos> not that I can understand the language at all ;-)
<apokryphos> grxmrx: ok, I see; perhaps the packaging of kdepim has changed. Yes, it should be fine.
<apokryphos> though you should make sure it's installed before you upgrade to dapper
<Tuxiscool> I have an ethernet adapter that is listed as "UNCLAIMED" by lshw -C network. Anyone know how I could make it claimed?
<grxmrx> apokryphos: "Nast&#281;puj&#261;ce pakiety zostan&#261; USUNI&#280;TE:" - following packages are going to be removed
<apokryphos> [20:52:08]  <apokryphos> grxmrx: ok, I see; perhaps the packaging of kdepim has changed. Yes, it should be fine.
<grxmrx> apokryphos: "zatrzymane" - stopped, "zaktualizowane" - upgraded
<apokryphos> [20:52:26]  <apokryphos> though you should make sure it's installed before you upgrade to dapper
<EightiesK> ne1 know a way i can see my linux partition in windows.
<grxmrx> apokryphos: I cannot install kdepim :( there is depencences problem with this package
<apokryphos> EightiesK: might be worth asking in #ubuntu
<apokryphos> grxmrx: what is it?
<arrinmurr> EightiesK: http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/ ?
<grxmrx> apokryphos: it's not installed and I cannot install it
<apokryphos> grxmrx: what's the error?
<EightiesK> arrinmurr, what do i want to dl from there?
<grxmrx> apokryphos: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/535922
<arrinmurr> EightiesK: i'd guess "Ext2fsd, An ext2 filesystem driver for Windows NT/2K/XP. The most recent version has read-write support."
<EightiesK> nice
<grxmrx> apokryphos: "wymaga" - require, "nie zostanie zainstalowany" - is not installed
<apokryphos> hm, I see
<apokryphos> grxmrx: what happens if you try to install one of those individually?
<apokryphos> grxmrx: i.e. try sudo apt-get install akregator
<EightiesK> arrinmurr, do you know how 2 use it?
<grxmrx> apokryphos: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/535927
<arrinmurr> EightiesK: no, but i think that with that you can use your linux (ext2/ext3) partitions in windows the same way you use the normal windows partitions
<apokryphos> grxmrx: try to install kdelibs4c2 now
<flipjarg> f
<grxmrx> apokryphos: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/535933
<apokryphos> grxmrx: keep tracing them back ;-)
<tuxius> hi
<tuxius> i followed a rt2500 install guide
<tuxius> it says: This will install neccessery packages for the compilation, after you write your password.
<tuxius> Note for Breezy: You need to install gcc-3.4 instead of (or along with) the default gcc-4 using the following command:
<FaX-> hiya
<tuxius> sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<flipjarg> How do i get my firefox window  to fill the full screen when i open a firefox window up?
<tuxius> but kubuntu says it could not find the package
<tuxius> what do i do to get the package?
<flipjarg> tuxius: Open Adept and do a search for gcc
<flipjarg> tuxius: then scroll down untill you see gcc-3.4 and install it.
<_blaise> Has anyone figured out a way to stop Kubuntu crashing around the Starting HotPlug Subsystem / Asla routine?
<FaX-> I need help :(
<_blaise> *Alsa
<Phazeman> is there any place i can see the time frames of the drapper release ?
<Phazeman> dapper*
<Knowerrors> tuxius: you may need to enable more repositories, go to Adept>Manage repositories, and enable them all, then reload
<vandal> how come the install never asked me for a root password?
<FaX-> any bud know this error?
<FaX-> xsetroot: unable to open displey "
<FaX-> xset: unable to open display "
<FaX-> ecc ecc
<FaX-> poi
<FaX-> ksplash: cannot connect to X server
<FaX-> kdeinit: Aborting. $DISPLAY is not set.
<FaX-> Warning: Connect failed: :No such file or directory
<FaX-> ksmserver: cannot connect to x server
<grxmrx> apokryphos: is it possible if I to turn off kde351 respositories in sources.list and clean information about the newer packages in order to install kdepim from breezy?
<FaX-> ** (ivman:8582): warning **: manager.c/866: couldn't connect to hal!
<FaX-> error: couldn't attach to DCOP server!
<Phazeman> vandal: kubuntu/ubuntu doesn't use root account. it works with sudo
<grxmrx> apokryphos: is it possible to install it from breezy now?
<apokryphos> Grarg: the 3.5.1  packs work fine, they're really not the things causing the problem
<_vandal> opps
<_vandal> anyone know how i can set my root password?
<_vandal> the install never asked me
<arrinmurr> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<_vandal> wisht they would tell me :P
<grxmrx> apokryphos: ok, I can install kdepim now :]  hope it helps to safe upgrade of kde
<_vandal> ok and last thing my screen is pushing off the left side a bit, how can i fix that up
<honkzilla> I'm getting a sigsegv while trying to configure my wireless network on a Breezy + KDE 3.5.1 system.  The crash happens when I select eth1, and click "configure interface."  Anyone have any bright ideas?
<honkzilla> Besides "use the commandline tools?"
* bimberi backspaces :P
<trispace> hmm, it seems that kgpg doesn't forgets new added keyservers
<trispace> sorry, i mean: it forgets new added keyservers
<visik7> http://pastebin.com/536025
<visik7> WTF ?
<dark_suic> what happens?
<dark_suic> you can install it
<visik7> why it ask it to me
<Nirvana> visik7: means it's probably not signed with an encryption key
<visik7> the pkg itself ?
<Nirvana> visik7: yes
<visik7> oh ok
<Nirvana> visik7: you can still install it, just make sure you know exactly what this pkg does
<Nirvana> "checking Qt - version >= 3.2.0... no  /// configure: error: Qt Mozilla requires at least version 3.2.0 of Qt"
<Nirvana> anyone know what pkg I need ^^
<visik7> libqt-mt-dev
<visik7> probably
<visik7> libqt3-mt-dev
<visik7> more probably
<tuxius> i need to get my ra0 working?
<tuxius> how do I make it working?
<tuxius> please, anyone here?
<tuxius> hi everyone, please i NEED help
<Nirvana> ra0 is?
<Nirvana> visik7: I have that lib... it's the first thing I checked
<Nirvana> tuxius: explain the problem, and what ra0 is...
<visik7> how can I lock the screen when lid switch is detected ? I can only hibernate or standby or suspend or poweroff or logout but no lock screen
<Nirvana> visik7: I don't know if it's a bug or not, I have the same problem. If i want to lock the screen I click the Klaptop button and click hibernate (it hibernates and locks the session)
<visik7> Nirvana: I know
<visik7> I've modified the lid.sh in /etc/acpi/ to lock the screen on lid event
<visik7> but I prefer a native kde method
<visik7> (if exists)
<Nirvana> visik7: check if it's a bug at malone
<visik7> malone ?
<Nirvana> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com >> should direct you to the new bug tracker
<bimberi> !malone
<ubotu> hmm... malone is To search for or enter a bug on ubuntu visit https://launchpad.net/malone/
<visik7> there is another bug in kde 3.5.1
<visik7> but I dunno how if I can submit it
<visik7> 'couse it's out of breezy
<erhan_R> did anyone make kernel-compile with 2.6.12-10-686-smp and kde 3.5 ?
<_vandal> hey again, does anyone why my screen is pushed off to the left a bit and how to adjust that?
<brodel> _vandal: Try adjusting your monitor?
<_vandal> brodel: lol
<_vandal> i never even thought of that...
<brodel> hehe
<brodel> that's what I'd do.
<brodel> I had to do that when I got my new monitor last week, so it was fresh in my mind.
<_vandal> don't i feel like an idiot now
<as_28> hello
<_vandal> that worked just fine thanks a lot man
<brodel> ha.. THAT kind of help, I can do. :)
<as_28> thus anyone know why I wifi network card is goin disabld with no reason
<_vandal> kubuntu is basically debian right? so can i install any .deb packages?
<brodel> but I wouldn't know how to help something like as_28 :(
<chavo__> _vandal, not really
<brodel> not sure about that either. I'm pretty new.
<_vandal> chavo_: ok was just wondering
<chavo__> you can install them, but they can mess things up
<_vandal> is there an apache 1 package for kubuntu?
<bimberi> _vandal: yes ...
<_vandal> i'm really new to this sorry
<bimberi> !info apache
<ubotu> apache: (versatile, high-performance HTTP server), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 1.3.33-8ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 374 kB, Installed size: 804 kB
<_vandal> nice
<bimberi> _vandal: it's in the universe repository, which you might have to add ...
<bimberi> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<_vandal> i am used to console RH products so wanted to try this
<_vandal> bimberi: is that kept up by 3rd party or something? or what is the reason it's not enabled by default (the universe repository)
<bimberi> _vandal: it's community supported free software packages.  Look out, here's another factoid ...
<bimberi> !components
<ubotu> The rationale behind the different components of the ubuntu repositories (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) is described at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components
<_vandal> thanks :)
<_vandal> that bot knows everything
<bimberi> _vandal: np :)
<bimberi> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks bimberi :)
<_vandal> lol
<_vandal> but this flavor compares mostly to debian right? say for paths where stuff is stored
<_vandal> like where say httpd.conf would be stored
<bimberi> _vandal: yes
<_vandal> cool
<_vandal> thanks man, been a great help
<bimberi> _vandal: yw, have fun!
<tuxius> is there any good ethernet configurators here=
<tuxius> *?
<as_28> can anyone help me with my ETH0?
<`Nomad> Is there a switch to turn off the Mic. ?  On windows, it was off by default, and turned on by teh app, like skype for example
<tuxius> any good eth experts here=
<tuxius> ?
<`Nomad> !cups
<ubotu> from memory, cups is The Common UNIX Printing System (or CUPS) is a printing system and general replacement for lpd and the like.  See also http://linuxprinting.org/
<_vandal> god this package management is amazing
<meaton> Are there kde 3.5.1 packages available anywher eyet ?
<`Nomad> do a dist-upgrade
<`Nomad> to get 3.5.1
<kkathman> meaton: yes you'll need to change your repo
<meaton> to ?
<`Nomad> oh yes, of course, ooops
<kkathman> meaton:  read here:  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<`Nomad> I need to know, is CUPS broken by default with Kubuntu?
<meaton> thanks
<kkathman> `Nomad:  no
<kkathman> mine works fine
<`Nomad> I cannot get in as admin, no matter what
<as_28> hello
<`Nomad> kkathman: How do I reset that admin so that I know it should work?  I<ve followed the linuxprinting instructions, no luck
<`Nomad> it's like it<s on it,s own wavelength, ignoring me and teh changes
<kkathman> `Nomad:  how are you accessing now?
<kkathman> or trying to access I should say?
<FaX`> hi
<`Nomad> I've used the installation software that came with it, Samsung ML-2010
<`Nomad> the printer is there, showing as offline (Cuz the admin can't log in to turn it on!!)  :(
<`Nomad> I'v efollowed the instructions about adding cupsys to the shadow group
<`Nomad> restarted and rebooted many times since
<kkathman> `Nomad:  have you gone it thorugh system settings - printers?
<`Nomad> yes i did
<kkathman> and you cant click on admin group
<`Nomad> I also went that route, going to pick the PPD file from teh CD
<`Nomad> admin group?
<`Nomad> where
<kkathman> down at the bottom...sorry Admin mode
<`Nomad> I'm gonna f*&*ing cry..  The button too far down to see.. It never looked like there was more....
<kkathman> ok sounlol
<`Nomad> Thanks!!  I hope that this is all that was needed.. LOL
<kkathman> oops
<kkathman> hehe
<`Nomad> After all of this *^%!@#*^%!@#@     LOL
<`Nomad> sending test page now, seems dead though
<tuxius> any good eth experts here?
<tuxius> i need help getting my eth card working
<`Nomad> I strated the printer.
<tuxius> neither the wierd or the wireless network is working
<`Nomad> Why ar esome windows larger than the screen?  Shouldn"t they be designed for 1024X768 as a possibility?
<kameron> anyone having problems with the kde screensaver not starting? i've upgraded all packages.
#kubuntu 2006-02-08
<trispace> tuxius: what's the problem?
<kernel_i386> does anyone know a well supported mp3 player for linux (except ipod)?
<kameron> kernel_i386, xmms
<kernel_i386> eh.. sorry - I meant hardware mp3 player
<trispace> kernel_i386: iriver for example
<kameron> kernel_i386, oh.. the irivers work don't they?
<kernel_i386> ah, okay perfect
<kernel_i386> pretty expensive they are.. but then I will consider to buy one of those
<trispace> kernel_i386: but look for a player that supports usb-mass-storage protocol
<kameron> kernel_i386, but if you're looking for something smaller, built on flash memory instead of hard drives like irivers, i'm not sure.
<kernel_i386> indeed trispace
<kurr> i installed kubuntu-desktop, but now whenever i try to log back using the gnome windows manager, it doesnt work
<doctormo> hey all got a new machine and I ned to ssh into it, kubuntu disabled ssh? how can I enable it?
<kernel_i386> yeah.. kubuntu disabled ssh here as well..
<kernel_i386> I'd need to reboot it to gain back access to it.. quite strange
<trispace> doctormo: /etc/init.d/ssh start does what?
<_vandal> doctormo look in the package manager for openssh server
<_vandal> doctormo: in adept
<`Nomad> arghhhhhhhh!!   The printer is there, everything, bu tit says it can't an acceptable printer.. I used a USB port that I know works, and tried the other port just now to be safe..
<`Nomad> I<ve never been so frustrated trying to get a printer to work in linux
<_vandal> trispace: the package wasn't installed by default on my system
<kernel_i386>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                                                                                                                   Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<trispace> _vandal: ok, thats another story :)
<doctormo> already installed
<_vandal> i installed mine from adept
<_vandal> it's all running automatically
<_vandal> i actually just did it about 20 seconds ago
<trispace> kernel_i386: is /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key there?
<kernel_i386> ya
<kernel_i386> dunno
<trispace> kernel_i386: just take a look
<doctormo> kernel_i386: try sudo
<cbo> hello ppl, does some one know what's the meaning of "RTNETLINK answers: Cannot assign requested address". after "ifup eth1"
<tuxius> i NEED SOM HELP, I AM __DESPERATE__
<doctormo> what's up?
<slow-motion> n8
<tuxius> i cant get neither eth0 wierd connection or ra0 wireless connection work
<tuxius> and i need help
<owner> !tell tuxius about help
<doctormo> tuxius: eh
<tuxius> doctormo: Do you do eth configs?
<tuxius> doctormo: Can you something about it?
<kameron> anyone give me a hand with this.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7920  -- not upgrading to latest packages for some reason, they're being 'held back'
<kkathman> tuxius:  run sudo dhclient eth0
<tuxius> kkathman: ill trie it
<tuxius> try
<Lord_Athur> is there a program made with c++ on kubuntu?
<Lord_Athur> can anybody tell me one easy to modify and used under the terminal environment?
<_vandal> is there a graphical apache config for kubuntu?
<tuxius> socet: Address family not supported by protocol - make sure '(socket Filtering) are enabled in your kernel configuration
<`Nomad> If I remove cupsys it wants to remove kubuntu-desktop???
<`Nomad> !help
<Lord_Athur> kubuntu-desktop is only a meta-package
<kameron> yeah, that's a kind of weird thing that happens Nomad. it's because cupsys was a part of the kubuntu-desktop.
<`Nomad> I think I CTRL-Ced it in time
<`Nomad> I hate CUPS!
<`Nomad> I soo really do  :(
<tuxius> DAMN I GET PIST OF
<tuxius> IM NOT MEANING TO LET MY ANGER OUT OF YOURS
<tuxius> but damn
<`Nomad> years of working as a sysadmin and I can't figure it out!!  I have to have a windows machine just so I can print.. That's not right!  I'm going to end up in therapy  hehehe
<tuxius> i have troublet with this now for a week
<tuxius> just sitting here troubleing
<tuxius> and im going crazy
<`Nomad> yup, join the club ;)
<trispace> `Nomad: what about rising the cupsd debuglevel?
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: i don't knowwhat your question is, so I'll give a random answer
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: do ifconfig lo 127.0.0.1 up
<tuxius> JohnFlux_: can vi talk priv?
<tuxius> to irc im a real noob
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: better ifyou talk here, then someone else might be able to help
<tuxius> how do i register
<tuxius> ok
<tuxius> it looks like it finds my wireless card
<`Nomad> debuglevel?
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: deal with ethernet first. you said you had a problem with it?
<tuxius> yeah
<tuxius> i cant get ip from dhcp
<trispace> `Nomad: yeah, afaik you're using cups, right?
<`Nomad> I was looking through the logs, everything seems to check out, but when I use the KDE interface to restart the server for example, it says it doesn't find a cups server.. but it's running
<Nirvana> tuxius: sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<`Nomad> trispace: Do I have a choice?  :)
<`Nomad> give m elpr anytime
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: does what nirvana said help?
<tuxius> couldnt read interface file
<trispace> `Nomad: are you sure that its running? as i said, change the LogLevel to a debug or debug2 in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf and look at the logfile
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: sounds like you've got the wrong syntax in it
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: do "dhclient eth0"
<tuxius> socet: Address family not supported by protocol - make sure '(socket Filtering) are enabled in your kernel configuration
<Nirvana> tuxius: post the output of "cat /etc/network/interfaces; ifconfig" on http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<`Nomad> changes I make to cupsd.conf are not there next time I go in..
* JohnFlux_ nods
<JohnFlux_> Nirvana: use "ifconfig -a"
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: ^^
<Nirvana> tuxius: post the output of "cat /etc/network/interfaces; ifconfig -a" on http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<tuxius> how can i
<tuxius> i cant get internett on the pc
<trispace> `Nomad: ?
<tuxius> so i cant past it
<JohnFlux_> oh haha
<`Nomad> ok, I set it to debug2, teh highest level :)
<`Nomad> checked it, it's thee..
<`Nomad> there
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: do:  ifconfig eth0 up           does that give an error?
<trispace> `Nomad: ok, then do a sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<Nirvana> tuxius: umm, do you have floppies? something to transfer stuff between the PCs?
<tuxius> nope
<tuxius> no
<tuxius> but i got a dvd burner ^^ :P XD
<nekostar> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ;)
<JohnFlux_> nekostar: oh no
<Nirvana> bonjour
<tuxius> Nirvana: why do you ask?
<nekostar> question guys: friend just installed kubuntu and i can't ssh into it... do i need to actually sudo apt-get install ssh ?
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: answer my question
<tuxius> it gets no error
<nekostar> or does kubuntu use another protocol i can axx from my ubuntu machine by default
<bimberi> nekostar: yes
<nekostar> oic
<tuxius> No error no error
<nekostar> its not in the default list eh
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: okay.  when you do "dhclient eth0" then you get that protocol error?
<nekostar> and is there a list of the extra proggies that the kubuntu gui installs over the server install?
<bimberi> nekostar: yes, (k)ubuntu doesn't install anything by default that listens on external ports
<tuxius> yes
<tuxius> JohnFlux_: yes i get
<tuxius> JohnFlux_: it sound like this
<Nirvana> tuxius: I asked because you could do  "cat /etc/network/interfaces; ifconfig -a > textfile.txt" and paste that at pastebin
<nekostar> gotcha bimberi .. i thought that the ubuntu one did so i didnt tell the guy to install that lol..
<tuxius> JohnFlux_: socet: Address family not supported by protocol - make sure '(socket Filtering) are enabled in your kernel configuration
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: do modprobe af_packet
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: then repeat the dhclient eth0
<bimberi> nekostar: openssh-client is installed, but not openssh-server (both are dependencies of the 'ssh' package)
<tuxius> FATAL: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<Nirvana> no one here might be able to help me with a little dependancy problem would they?
<bimberi> nekostar: 'apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop' will show the direct dependencies.  It won't show lower level dependencies that the server install doesn't have though.  It will give you some idea though
<nekostar> yeah that works goot.. i can use deborphan or the like to run through those right
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: ah good we are getting somewhere
<fatbrain> can I install .rpm packages on kubuntu?
<Nirvana> fatbrain: yes, but you need alien to convert them
<tuxius> JohnFlux_: what do you mean with that?
<dark_suic> fatbrain, what u wanna install?
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: did you change your kernel, or install a new one, or something?
<fatbrain> synergy2.sf.net
<fatbrain> it's a tool to share mouse-keyboard among computers.
<tuxius> i changed interfaces file after a guide that was suppose to work
<tuxius> and dumb as i was i didnt backup it
<kameron> anyone else find the kamera package is broken and won't install?
<fatbrain> Nirvana: how do I convert them using... alien?
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: upgrade to kernel 2.6.12-10-386
<bimberi> nekostar: not sure, i don't know deborphan
<Nirvana> fatbrain: sudo apt-get install alien
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: oh wait nm
<tuxius> i got now internett card working on it
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: how?
<Nirvana> fatbrain: then alien --to-deb <PKG_NAME.RPM>
<fatbrain> Nirvana: thanks.
<tuxius> JohnFlux_: have you misunderstood everything? I cant get internet, wierd or wireless
<fatbrain> Nirvana: a follow-up question, how do I install a .deb?
<Nirvana> fatbrain: then sudo dpkg -i <PKG_NAME>.deb
<tuxius> therefor i cant upgrade kernel
<fatbrain> Nirvana: heh, thanks ;)
<Nirvana> lol
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: do:    apt-get install linux-image-2.6.12-9-386
<JohnFlux_> that should be on the dvd
* Nirvana runs away, "I'll be back in a half hour!"
<JohnFlux_> or cd or whatever
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: it _should_ say it's already installed
<tuxius> yes, it does
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: strange. reinstall it
<`Nomad> trispace: you still here?
<erhan_R> man there is  linux-image-2.6.12-10-38 too
<trispace> `Nomad: yeah
<tuxius> i dont think i would work better, why should it, ive reinstalled it three fu^32)=# times
<`Nomad> I set debug to highest level, was watching the logs go by.  Then suddenly it stopped logging abotu 5 minutes ago..
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: do:    apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.12-9-386
<`Nomad> I re-installed the printer since, send test jobs to it, etc..  nothing
<tuxius> ok
<JohnFlux_> `Nomad no disk space ? :)
<trispace> JohnFlux_: ;)
<trispace> `Nomad: is the cupsd process still there?
<`Nomad> I just restarted, now logging again.. sigh..
<`Nomad> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/536194
<`Nomad> I appreciate your help, I soo need to get this thing working.. My windows machine's HD is dying, there's no way I'm going to buy a new HD just to be able to print with my new printer  :(
<fatbrain> How would I resolve an error message "synergyc: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" ?
<`Nomad> line 22 to 29 just keep repeating with different numbers, 7, etc..
<`Nomad> fatbrain: loks like you need to install libstdc++
<trispace> `Nomad: you could try to attach strace to the cupsd process with strace -p <pid>
<fatbrain> `Nomad: I tried to install libstdc++6, but I got an message stating it was already installed.
<`Nomad> trispace: can you read the output of that strace?
<trispace> `Nomad: maybe
<tuxius> doesnt work
<tuxius> gets an error
<tuxius> cant lock listmap
<tuxius> map is closed
<trispace> `Nomad: i've done a couple of debuggings withh it
<`Nomad> output seems normal, let me grab some then and pastebin it
<trispace> `Nomad: ok
<kameron> anyone have troubles getting the kde screensaver to run?
<`Nomad> allright, I'm officially losing my mind.. Why is this not sending the output to gg.txt?     http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/536194
<`Nomad> oops..
<`Nomad> brb
<`Nomad> sudo strace -p 13591 > gg.txt
<trispace> sudo strace -p 13591 2>&1 > gg.txt
<`Nomad> but still, it should work no?
<`Nomad> I guess I still don't grasp all the differences from a redhat family of systems
<`Nomad> coming to debian
<chope> hi, i replaced my switch for a router, but now i'm not being able to connect to the internet.. in Windows i had to configure a new connection, and select the "allways active internet connection", how could I do this in kubuntu? pd. samba works fine
<`Nomad> trispace: your line doesn't work either
<trispace> `Nomad: let me check (its 00:54 here, so i'm a little bit sleepy ;)
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: when you do that apt-get install, it says it can't lock listmap, map is closed?
<tuxius> yes
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: hmmmm
<`Nomad> and i'm sick, maybe I should just give up one more time.. come back to it in a week ;)
<tuxius> JohnFlux_: When I started the installation of the linux kernel i tought it was just to modprobe the card, but i was terrible wrong or?
<trispace> `Nomad: sorry, there is a "-o filename" option. Use that one
<`Nomad> ahh ok..
<chope> no ideas?
<tuxius> Is it normal to have such big problem to get a network card working? Or  is it just the RT2500 chipset that is crap?
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: this has nothing to do with the network card
<trispace> `Nomad: because the redirection affects the traced program not strace itself
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: apt-get install should not have failed
<tuxius> i know
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: do "apt-cache search linux-image"   which options does it offer?
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: the entire problem is from a corrupted kernel image install
<`Nomad> ahhh
<_vandal> is there a samba config gui for kubuntu?
<`Nomad> thanks
<_vandal> besides swat...
<tuxius> so if i format the whole disc (yet another time, you garantee it will work in the end?)?
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: who knows ;)
<`Nomad> In printer settings, the printer keeps going off, so I started it a few times to let that log
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: do the search command thing
<tuxius> hmm
<tuxius> JohnFlux_: Is network a major problem in linux?
<chope> does anybody know how to disable iptables?
<trispace> tuxius: i don't think so
<JohnFlux_> chope: iptables -F; iptables -t nat -F;
<fatbrain> how can I add a source so I can download packages from http://packages.debian.org/unstable/net/synergy/ ?
<tuxius> ok, but the windows kernel must have a much better car supports etc?!
<tuxius> *card
<fatbrain> ( without the last / )
<tuxius> Im switching to GNU/HURD when its released
<chope> JohnFlux_: I tried the first one, should I run the second one also?
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: What has that got to do with anything?
<JohnFlux_> chope: you can do:  iptables -L; iptables -t nat  -L; iptables -t mangle -L
<JohnFlux_> chope: that will list them all, and you  check it's all good
<tuxius> JohnFlux_: nothing actually, but im so frustrated, tierd and more tierd
<JohnFlux_> chope: good=empty
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: I can see why.  something got seriously corrupted.  My instinct is a hardware problem
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: at the moment i put the likely hood of it being hardware problem or software problem to be about equal
<tuxius> hmm, yeah, the hardware is just two months old, but i asume its a crap and I did a bad deal
<JohnFlux_> chope: do the -L   and check the rules are all ACCEPT
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: which hardware?
<tuxius> all of it, the whole laptop
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: It's either memory, mobo, cpu, or hard disk  if it's hardware
<tuxius> Packard (crap)Bell
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: try reinstalling
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: actually wait for a moment
<chope> JohnFlux_: I think thats fine, it says 'ACCEPT all -- anywhere anywhere'
<chope> JohnFlux_: however internet is still not working
<JohnFlux_> chope: then it's 'off'
<tuxius> JohnFlux_: hmm... i think its wierd that it works in windows but not in linux, therefor i assume its not a hardwareproblem or?
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: they test different hardware paths
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: it's sounds unlikely I know, but a lot of people, for example, have problems compiling their kernel, or playing certain games
<tuxius> I'm not into games
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: just because that certain thing hits some particular hardware path that has a problem
<chope> JohnFlux_: how could i put it 'on'.. smb is working so the connection to the router is fine and the router is connected to the internet because im using it from this win box
<tuxius> I just want a stable Pc that doesnt hang, cuz when ive had windows installed in a month it hangs everytime i do something without typing
<JohnFlux_> chope: i don't know what you mean
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: hmmm, windows hangs often?
<trispace> tuxius: well, if your hardware isn't really reliable Linux can't do the trick
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: I think you should run a memory test
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: download  memtest86  iso, burn to disk, then boot that and leave it running over night
<tuxius> JohnFlux_: maybe not so often, but it is slow, ive done so, ive runned a memtest, the memory is fine
<chope> JohnFlux_: i mean all the cables and hardware is fine.. that its some soft problem
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: oh hmm.
<JohnFlux_> chope: explain what's not working exactly
<tuxius> JohnFlux_: i just think its windows, windows is bad, only good about it is the support, it supports all hardware and detects it automaticly
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: I think it's hardware :)
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: is it outside warrantee?
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: you can try reinstalling linux
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: have you run a lowlevel disk check?
<tuxius> JohnFlux_: yeah, ill se tomorrow, in norway its night here. But am i understanding you right when i say: some hardware is supportet by windows only or?
<JohnFlux_> tuxius: you are correct - usually only the wireless has problems
<chope> JohnFlux: if from konqueror i try to get to the internet or my router (http) it fails, however i can reach my win boxes by samba
<tuxius> mhm, thats what i tought
<wolf> omg
<wolf> will someone help me?
<tuxius> but isnt it very strange that the wierd connection also doesnt work?
<JohnFlux_> chope: have you set the gateway?
<wolf> I moved my whole bin to my desktop, lol. I feel like an idiot, I can't launch stuff now, including sudo, how do I move it back?
<JohnFlux_> chope: do your windows machines need to go through an http:proxy
<wolf> Anyone?
<JohnFlux_> wolf: heh
<brodel> sorry wolf. I have no idea how to fix that.
<brodel> sounds like fun though :)
<wolf> This sucks..
<LeeJunFan> mv it back, just specify the path to mv.
<chope> JohnFlux_: yes gateway seems to be fine, and no, no proxy
<wolf> I did, I dont have permissions.
<wolf> And sudo is in the bin
<LeeJunFan> ah yes, that ads to the suckage.
<JohnFlux_> go into the directory, then do ./sudo
<JohnFlux_> chope: can you ping the gateway?
<LeeJunFan> yeah, if sudo's security will let it.
<tuxius> I quit now thanks for you help JohnFlux_ ..
<wolf> JohnFlux_, What do you mean?
<chope> JohnFlux_: ill try... its 'ping GATEWAYIP'?
<JohnFlux_> chope: yes
<fatbrain> how can I install "XTest library"?
<LeeJunFan> wolf: cd to the dir where sudo is and run ./sudo
<JohnFlux_> wolf: in the console, do ~/Destop/sudo
<JohnFlux_> wolf: in the console, do ~/Desktop/sudo
<JohnFlux_> or what LeeJunFan says
<JohnFlux_> uh
<JohnFlux_> wolf: sudo is in /usr/bin
<LeeJunFan> dammit, not being able to use cups in dapper/kde is aggrivating.
<JohnFlux_> wolf: did you move /usr/bin  or /bin ?
<wolf> bin
<chope> JohnFlux_: it says ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<wolf> /usr/bin
<JohnFlux_> chope: *blink*   ping should be setuid root.  did you change anything?  add any security package?
<manuel> hi
<kurr> how do i change my default windows manager to gnome? when i installed the kubuntu-desktop, there was an option to choose.. so i'd like to change it back to gnome now
<JohnFlux_> chope: su to root and try again
<manuel> mac!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<wolf> how do I rename a file?
<wolf> in the terminal
<LeeJunFan> mv it
<JohnFlux_> kurr: dpkg-reconfigure kubuntu-desktop
<manuel> apple !!!!!
<LeeJunFan> wolf: mv [file now]  [new filename] 
<JohnFlux_> wolf:  ~/Desktop/bin/sudo mv ~/Desktop/bin /usr
<LeeJunFan> gotta run, bbl.
<chope> JohnFlux_: same error, not sure if i changed anything
<JohnFlux_> wolf: something like that
<JohnFlux_> chope: as root, you can't ping your gateway
<JohnFlux_> hmmm
<chope> JohnFlux_: nope
<JohnFlux_> chope: that's very strange
<JohnFlux_> chope: do "route -n"   does it have the ip of your gateway there?
<JohnFlux_> chope: it should say something like: 0.0.0.0  192.168.0.1  0.0.0.0 .....
<JohnFlux_> or whatever the gw ip is
<chope> JohnFlux_: it has 0.0.0.0 as gateway but then on destination 0.0.0.0 the gateway is fine
<chope> JohnFlux_: yeah thats it
<kurr> JohnFlux_: whats suppose to happen after that? I get a blank line
<JohnFlux_> kurr: that's correct.  it should be working now
<JohnFlux_> kurr: do just "sudo ls"  or something and check it finds the path correctly
<chope> JohnFlux_: i saw something weird on the DHCP Client List in the routers web interface.. the linux box appears with the user name of the windows installation on that pc (dual boot).. not ubuntu
<JohnFlux_> chope: yes that's correct
<JohnFlux_> chope: (the route info)
<JohnFlux_> chope: it possibly got the name from the samba naming daemon
<chope> JohnFlux_: so i shouldn't worry about that right?
<kameron> anyone have troubles getting the kde screensaver to run?
<lauro> Hello
<mcsteels> is there a database shop builder software for ubuntu?
<JohnFlux_> chope: don't think so
<JohnFlux_> chope: google for the error you get from ping
<mcsteels> is there a database shop builder software for ubuntu?
<chope> JohnFlux_: ok ill try that. i have to go now.. thanks a lot
<unholy> Hi folks. I'm thinking of switching to Kubuntu and I'm curious as to what OS you all were using before (k)ubuntu? I'm using Mandriva myself.
<mcsteels> unholy: windows:P
<kameron> unholy, i used mandriva, and yellowdog before moving over
<JohnFlux_> unholy: I was using mandrake
<kameron> well, mandrake more accurately yes.
<mcsteels> unholy: gentoo, fedora, suse..... back to ubuntu;)
<JohnFlux_> unholy: but got annoyed that i couldn't apt-get upgrade from mandrake 9 to mandriva or even mandrake 10
<JohnFlux_> unholy: since I had to burn a dvd and reinstall to upgrade anyway, I went for ubuntu
<unholy> wow, it must be good!
<fd> hi all! which bittorrent client do you recommend for linux?
<mcsteels> unholy: ubuntu is the smoothest and easiest to use i have found
<mcsteels> fd: azureus
<kameron> fd: azureus
<kameron> mcsteels, ;)
<JohnFlux_> fd: azureaus eats huge amounts of memory though
<JohnFlux_> fd: but I use it anyway for multifile torrents
<fatbrain> where can i find xtest library?
<JohnFlux_> !ubotu find xtest
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'xtest' (2 shown): paxtest ;; posixtestsuite.
<mcsteels> JohnFlux_: true... in windows i used utorrent which is like azureus cept the mem eating:P
<unholy> mcsteels: I'm definately going to try the bootable kubuntu with kde3.5.
<kameron> fd: if you're concerned about resources, there are plenty of cli bt programs, like btdownloadcurses.. or lighter gui ones are out there
<praotec> Hi, can I play avi,mpeg.. files in Kaffeine player? I need some codec, but I dont know from where install it. Can me someone help? Thanks
<fd> fd, are there any alternatives? im not that kee on running javaapps on the desktop..
<wolf> oh hell yeah
<wolf> thanks guys
<wolf> i love you
<kameron> !tell paotec about gstreamer
<JohnFlux_> wolf :) :)
<fd> kameron: i really care about resources.. do you have names?
<kameron> !tell paotec about gstream
<kameron> fd:azureus is a favorite
<kameron> wtf
<kameron> fd:azureus is a codecs
<JohnFlux_> wolf btw you shouldn't be using the desktop as root
<JohnFlux_> wolf: assuming that's what you're doing
<wolf> Lol I wasnt
<kameron> !tell paotec about codecs
<mcsteels> unholy: dont get me wrong I have had problems with ubuntu, but its so easy to get into..... with apt-get there isnt much you cant do... cept build a database shop with it:P
<JohnFlux_> okay ;)
<kameron> sorry paotec, took me a minute
<wolf> I am was trying to mv a a file to bin and I messed up.
<praotec> Yes, but I have installed it..
<JohnFlux_> wolf hehe
<praotec> ok..
<kameron> praotec, installed w32codecs?
<unholy> mcsteels: :) yes, I've seen in the forums that people have a lot of problems (as do all distros). I just cant get over the number of people that switched from mandriva. I'm running 2006 and its really easy to use.
<unholy> So that has me really curious.
<kameron> praotec,
<kameron> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<kameron> wtf, my comp is messing up.
<kameron> unholy, i was dedicated mdk user since 8.x, but the 2005LE release was so bad, i had to move
<kameron> unholy, but i have heard good things about 2006
<mcsteels> unholy: I couldnt get into mandrake etc.... was like suse too much effort looking for rpms etc.... gentoo is good if you have the time to play with it but really easy to mess up
<praotec> kameron: ok, Im going to try it...
<unholy> kameron: true, 2005 was a bad year :). 2006 is far from perfect, but it is miles ahead of the previous versions. Even a little faster!
<kameron> unholy, yeah, but everything in the mandriva world is "a little faster" than the rest (or so they say)
<unholy> mcsteels: yes, Id like to try gentoo, but I really dont have the time to do much tweaking.
<unholy> kameron: I didnt know that.
<mcsteels> unholy: 1st time i tried to install it took me 17hrs and I messed up 1 of the 1st parts so it didnt work:S
<unholy> I always do a clean install between releases, and 2006 was definately faster.
<kameron> unholy, they always boast about having "optimized packages".. kind of like gentoo boasts
<kurr> JohnFlux_: what was that dpkg command suppose to do?
<kurr> JohnFlux_: im trying to make gnome my default manager, im currently using ubuntu and wanted to tryout the kde windows maanger
<hawking> hi can someone tell me if you have arpd in /etc/rc2.d? I wonder if I have put it there or was it default?
<unholy> What Ill probably do is use the live CD until  kubuntu comes out with kde 4. Thats going to be very nice.
<kameron> hawking, i don't have it
<hawking> kameron : thx
<JohnFlux_> kurr: you should be able to select which distro in kdm
<JohnFlux_> kurr: it's an option in a menu at the bottom
<hawking> kameron : do you have somethin starting with nstx there?
<kameron> hawking, no
<hawking> kameron : thx again
<kameron> :)
<monteiro> is kde 3.5.1 stable ?
<hawking> what should i do to stop a program from being executed at startup? should i remove it from all those /etc/rc0.d,/etc/rc1.d,/etc/rc2.d,../etc/rc6.d?
<unholy> monteiro, I think the odd number means that its not.
<unholy> Its usually a convention for developers to leave the last number odd if its not all wrapped up.
<kameron> monteiro, yes, it is: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<monteiro> unholy: ok, tks
<unholy> monteiro: no problem :) seems I am wrong on this count!
<monteiro> kameron: you're using it ?
<monteiro> unholy: hehe
<kameron> monteiro, nope
<kameron> monteiro, but it is stable, from the release at least
<monteiro> kameron : yes, i see, very good then :)
<praotec> kameron: I installed w32codecs but problem isn't out :( When I launch .avi I obtain error message: "There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins"..
<monteiro> praotec: i solved that problem right now
<kameron> praotec, i don't think w32codecs is for kaffeine
<monteiro> praotec: open kaffeine, go to Settings then engine, and choose the kaffeine engine
<monteiro> kameron : if it has the xine engine yes it could be for kaffeine
<monteiro> if you install kaffeine-xine
<kameron> praotec, have you tried installing the gstreamer packages?
<kameron> !restriced
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kameron
<kameron> wtf ubotu.
<kameron> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<praotec> monteiro: ok, I did it
<praotec> kameron> yes, I have gstreamer installed..
<monteiro> praotec : install kaffeine-xine if you want w32codecs working with it
<hawking> can someone try to connect to my ftp server ? it's ftp://81.214.221.189
<hawking> I want to try if it works
<_vandal> works
<_vge> yup
<_vandal> asks for password
<_vandal> etc..
<hawking> _vandal : can you try anonymous for username and 123 for password?
<hawking> I guess it might give 503
<owner> 123 does not work hawking
<_vandal> 503 errror yeah
<ninjakin> hello people
<hawking> the thing is it works when I connect from internal network
<hawking> I can't understand why this happens
<hawking> any ideas why this may be?
<hawking> it's proftpd
<ninjakin> i was wondering what all i need to run subverson. i have subverson and make do i need anything else? gcc? i dont know it that come with make or not as a depnd.
<owner> hawking router/firewall
<owner> you have to unblock port 21
<owner> FTP port
<hawking> owner : is this the reason? ... but you can see the authentication
<owner> yea
<owner> not sure
<owner> but if you run a firewall you should have to unblock 21
<owner> for an ftp server to work
<praotec> monteiro: where I can download it? I dont see xine in my package (is updated) .. (Sorry my bad english..;)
<hawking> owner : well if that had something to do with firewall .. then you wouldn't see the authentication right?
<owner> good point
<owner> do you use a router/firewall?
<hawking> owner : I do
<hawking> owner : how can i set an account so that it won't have any password? maybe this can help
<monteiro> praotec: its working ?
<owner> hawking its in the ftp server settings
<owner> i dont really know
<owner> enable anonymous access
<hawking> hmm k I'll look into that
<Sebastian> is there a k3b for windows?
<praotec> where I can download xine? I dont see xine in my package (is updated) .. (Sorry my bad english..;)
<hawking> Sebastian : don't ever say that word again
<Sebastian> what word?
<owner> sabastian the answer is no
<Sebastian> i have both windows xp and kubuntu
<hawking> Sebastian : starts with w
<owner> but there is a nero for linux
<Sebastian> i thought htere was a way of using kubuntu programs
<Sebastian> on windos
<Sebastian> nero sucks
<Sebastian> thats why i want to get some open source better program for windows
<owner> there was a kde cygwin project
<owner> but it looks dead afaik
<Sebastian> problem is i have some files on my windows partition i want to burn into this cd rw
<Sebastian> but nero is a pain
<Sebastian> any suggestions?
<owner> use some other program
<hawking> mount the windows partition
<hawking> and burn with k3b
<owner> yeah mount the ntfs partition
<Sebastian> how do you mean? two OS in one partition?
<Sebastian> no thanks
<owner> lol
<owner> !tell sebastian about ntfs
<_grigory> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MountNTFSonBoot?highlight=%28ntfs%29
<dark_suic> Sebastian, enter linux, mount windows partition and retrieve the data from windows
<hawking> Sebastian : man mount
<Sebastian> ok what is this
<Sebastian> "mounting"
<hawking> Sebastian : "man mount" rtfm!
<_grigory> anyone uses ATi video cards here?
<Sebastian> i am on windows xp currently, i dont have konsole or any such programs open therefore
<rance> Sebastian, in linux if you have a floppy disk, or a cdrom and you want to access the files on it you need to merge the files on the cd into the file system tree of linux, and you do this by "mounting" device to a particular path on your file system
<Sebastian> so basicly i would be "mounting" my harddrive
<Sebastian> only the windows partition
<owner> yes
<rance> yes, windows does this automatically for you, but in linux while you can have it done automatically, you also have the option of doing it by hand, sometimes by hand gives you more control and is better
<Sebastian> i wont lose any info
<Sebastian> on either OS right?
<owner> no
<Sebastian> ok, keep in mind i am a kubuntu/linux noob, so i already accidentally deleted windows twice, once trying to install kubuntu and upgrading
<owner> ntfs is only mounted read only
<_grigory> if you won't do anything dumb, you won't. I'm using my 250 gb ntfs partition under linux all the time, nothing happened so far
<rance> that was the thing about linux that I loved the most was that every thing in linux is controlled by a configuration file of some kind, if you want to change how a program behaves, just edit its configuration file, and restart the program
<rance> great stuff
<wolf__> Im learning alot.
<Sebastian> ok
<Sebastian> so, to mount the ntfs partition
<Sebastian> i go to....
<Sebastian> which program
<Sebastian> from kubuntu
<wolf__> Ive customized the Automatix script to get me everything I have now, so that when I reformat I just download it from my server and go.
<Sebastian> ?
<rance> Iyou need to make sure that you have the ntfs file utilities so you can read that format, do an adept search for "ntfs" then just issue a command like this from a terminal, "mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /path/to/drive
<_grigory> Sebastian: read this, all that is explained in the article: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MountNTFSonBoot?highlight=%28ntfs%29
<_grigory> how do I run in-file script from the console?
<_grigory> what should i type?
<Sebastian> 12.28.2005: This page needs review and clean up, be careful while implementing steps!
<Sebastian> dont trust it
<_grigory> i followed the steps and nothing blew up
<Sebastian> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions?action=show&redirect=AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Sebastian> ok i am there
<Sebastian> thats suposed to work the same for kubuntu breezy right?
<Peolo> :)
<Peolo> any1 of you using tor oder jap proxy ?
<_grigory> Sebastian: it should work under kubuntu as well
<Sebastian> what is a terminal_
<Sebastian> ?
<_grigory> console
<Sebastian> ok
<Sebastian> isnt that a shell?
<Hobbsee> its' called by multiple names
<_grigory> its a terminal :D
<Sebastian> so it says that i should type
<Sebastian> wget http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter ?
<_grigory> if it says so, try it
<_grigory> i mounted mine ntfs slighlty different
<Sebastian> Script assumptions
<Sebastian> "/media/ is an acceptable location for the partitions to be mounted "
<Peolo> Sebeatian
<Peolo> what dou you want to download ?
<Peolo> normaly you get files with wget
<Sebastian> i dont get this...its like...geek language
<maxomai> Hey guys. I seem to be having trouble with my printer. KDE recognizes it and everything, and I'm able to install, but I'm not able to print anything. It says that it can't open the USB device. Help?
<Peolo> like wget http://www.test.com/blabla.rar
<ninjakin> what is the link for there repo's its liek a web based adept?
<Peolo> its like a download manager. you can download files with it+
<_grigory> Sebastian: just try the link i gave you before, it WORKS
<maxomai> wget + perl = heaven
<Sebastian> ok what is this: http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Multimedia_and_Graphics/CD_Players/Ease_CD_Burner.html
<Peolo> hehe
<Sebastian> it says share ware
<Sebastian> and yet it has a price
<praotec> monteiro: I must go I will solve tomorrow.. Thank you
<Peolo> that sould not work
<_vge> shareware programs dont have to be free
<_vge> freeware is for totally free products
<_grigory> in fact, they usually have price tags on them
<fatbrain> is there a way I can change the font of text-elements throughout the OS?
<_grigory> :)
<Peolo> if you do that with wget. you only download the html file
<Peolo> :)
<ninjakin> is there an udate-notifier liek in ubuntu?
<Sebastian> i wrote open source cd burner
<Peolo> sebastian
<Peolo> try --- k3b
<_grigory> no all open source software is free though
<_grigory> Sebastian: weren't you just trying to mount ntfs? :)
<Sebastian> i have k3b
<Sebastian> but on kubuntu
<Sebastian> i need a program to replace nero on windows
<Peolo> k3b is like nero
<_grigory> what's wrong with nero? works fine for me.. worked, before k3b
<Peolo> but nero suxx
<Peolo> i prefer cdrwin
<Sebastian> yes
<Sebastian> i want something like k3b for windows
<Peolo> cdrwin
<Peolo> best program ever
<Peolo> :)
<Peolo> but use the 4.0... version
<Peolo> not the 5 or 6
<_grigory> i don't see why you need something more complicated than nero to burn cds... although it did cost me few cds by freezing at 99%...
<Sebastian> free?
<Peolo> no
<Sebastian> something free, open source,
<Peolo> there is no free program like this
<Peolo> seriuosly
<Peolo> no way
<ninjakin> im tring to so a subversion of ktorrent and when i run trhe make comand it says i need automake 2.53 or newer but the repos only have upto 1.9
<Peolo> not on ms producs
<Peolo> produtcs
<Sebastian> ms?
<Peolo> micro soft
<_grigory> ew,, ktorrent
<_grigory> frigin thing doesn't seed
<Sebastian> there must be an open source burning program for ogg wma flac files
<ninjakin> its better that azuruse
<ninjakin> ot whatever
<_grigory> true
<Peolo> no wa
<Peolo> way
<_grigory> azuresus is damn slow
<ninjakin> yup and a hog
<Peolo> im sure that you dont find any
<Peolo> but try it
<Peolo> if you find sum -- tell me
<Peolo> :9
<Peolo> :)
<_grigory> azerus.. that's how it spelled
<_grigory> no, azureus
<ninjakin> yeah shows how much i like or use it...
<_grigory> i tried it few times... it spend 2 hours checking 1.3 gb file, and then didn't seed either
<ninjakin> thats why you need to run the subversion
<_grigory> what's subversion?
<Sebastian> recomend an open source burner for windows that supports mp3 flac ogg wma formats
<chope> JohnFlux_: are you there?
<_grigory> i can't find how to make ktorrent just seed something i already have, without downloading it into it's temp folders
<JohnFlux_> chope: yeah
<ninjakin> _grigory: so thats what you meant i thought you where talking about a torrent you already had
<chope> JohnFlux_: remember the ping error.. i fixed it with this script http://www.i21k.de/clearfirewall, however if I restart the computer the problem reappears
<ninjakin> http://subversion.tigris.org/
<Crowbar> Does anyone else have kopete crash constantly?  On breezy kubuntu if i open kopete, add an AIM account, if i open an IM window i can type roughly 6 characters or so and kopete crashes every time.
<_grigory> ill digg into it
<_grigory> Crowbar: mine works fine(icq+msn+irc)
<Crowbar> _grigory: Have you tried AIM?  I've deleted my config for kopete and tried again and it crashes just the same.
<chope> JohnFlux_: maybe i could try to remove some packages and reinstall them or something like that.. what do you think?
<Crowbar> I assume if AIM was causing a crash across everyone's install it would have been fixed... but still.
<Sebastian> bbl
<_grigory> Crowbar: never, i'm not even sure what AIM is :)
<ninjakin> _grigory: what torrent client do you use?
<_grigory> ktorrent, just becouse i can't get bittornado to work, it needs wxPython, and i'm having problems installing it
<Crowbar> _grigory: AOL Instant Messanger?  I don't get sarcasm online :(
<_grigory> no, seriosly, i heard about AIM, and i even heard that it supports ICQ, but i never used\seen it
<Crowbar> _grigory: Yeah, same thing as ICQ.  Same protocol.
<_grigory> ninjakin: I heard good things about rtorrent, have you ever tried it?
<ninjakin> no..
<_grigory> Crowbar: then what's the point of having two msging systems working on the same protocol?
<ninjakin> its it in the repos? b/c i will try it out, haha there are a lot of one letter clients out there U, K, and now R
<_grigory> ninjakin: it's not in repos, i think, so didn't get my hands on it yet
<ninjakin> wow prelinking some times takes a while....geez
<_grigory> yeah, i think there's even mjtorrent
<_grigory> or m something, not sure
<ninjakin> rtorrent is console based
<_grigory> if WORKS then i don't really care if it's console or GUI based
<_grigory> if it*
<ninjakin> ahha
<Crowbar> _grigory: AOL bought the ICQ network and merged them.  You can send IMs between ICQ and AIM usernames.
<_grigory> although i do have some problems using console, been on kubuntu\linux for about a week only... managed to reconfigure xorg without killing kubuntu though :D
<_grigory> yeah, I heard about merging...  ahh, good ole mirabilis :D
<ninjakin> nice!
<ninjakin> _grigory: that mtorrent is utorrent  here is the link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Torrent
<_grigory> what i do not get is how to install those damn drivers... :\ Full screen video doesn't work, guys here told me it was the video card driver problem, i installed the new ones - no results, mplayer became even slower ;\
<_grigory> i wonder why "mu"... statistics? chemistry? :)
<ninjakin> its greek for micro
<_grigory> oh, i see. they use it in statistics a lot, just wrote the data management exam... ill be having bad dreams with mu's and matrices for a long time
<ninjakin> ahha
<ninjakin> so your a teacher?
<_grigory> i wish! im one of those who they torture
<ninjakin> oh ahha
<_grigory> still, i wouldnt mind being a teacher... teach kids Programming
<ninjakin> yeha i would liek to teach linux
<_grigory> all my Computer science teachers were either idiots either history teachers who knew about computers less then i do... that's not the way it should be
<_grigory> ill be teaching dirt jumping this summer :D haha, dreams come true
<ninjakin> yup i was turned from programing my freshman year in HS really bad teach mad it seem like you need to be a phd in math just to open right hello world
<ninjakin> dirt jumping?
<_grigory> on bikes, bicycles, like BMX, or mountain bikes specially made for dirt jumping
<ninjakin> that is fun!
<_grigory> ohhh yeah :D you got to have balls though
<ninjakin> yeha i did it one summer then went free riding down the side of a mountin
<ninjakin> haah it was in boyscouts
<_grigory> :))
<_grigory> we don't have many mountains here in Toronto
<_grigory> so urban and dirt jumping is basically all i do
<ninjakin> oh thats cool though
<ninjakin> have you tried qtorrent?
<_grigory> not yet, i will in a few mins though, fighting ATI drivers now :)
<ninjakin> yeah ati BLOWS big floppy donkey dick in linux
<_grigory> i really need something that can seed fully using my upload, need to fix my rating :\
<_grigory> they got some pretty GUI that suppose to install everything
<_grigory> well, it didn't work the first time
<_grigory> trying again..
<ninjakin> ahah tell them that
<_grigory> pht, like they listen
<ninjakin> whati wanna know is wy onething what automake 2.53 when the latest ver is 1.9?
<_grigory> heh
<_grigory> program from future
<ninjakin> ahaha
<ninjakin> well one kde 3.5.1 is done installing i will try 1.9 see if i can fool ktorrent
<_grigory> i need to learn how to use wget
<ninjakin> oh its easy
<ninjakin> man wget
<_grigory> hmm.. let's se.. how do i pause..
<ninjakin> you can ever use wget with apt-get. if im wrong some one tell me if i am :)
<ninjakin> haha
<ninjakin> 99.87 tgehn it will be done!
<_grigory> great.... i just lost the file
<_grigory> is there like search in KDE?
<ninjakin> yeah...
<ninjakin> did you use wget?
<_grigory> can't find anything with 'find' or 'search' written in bold letters on it
<_grigory> i will, as soon as my video card will start to work with my TV :)
<ninjakin> no if you got the file with wget
<_grigory> oh, no, with firefox download manager
<ninjakin> kde better be fast with all this damn prelinking
<_grigory> :D
<ninjakin> check the desktop
<_grigory> i have like specific folder for downloads... and it should be there, ls tells me its in there, but i just don't see it
<_grigory> file-ghost
<_grigory> :d
<_grigory> hmmmm.... i am definately doing something wrong here:
<ninjakin> ahha
<ninjakin> sorry
<_grigory> "#
<_grigory> # Enter the command ./ati-driver-installer-8.20.8.run to launch the ATI Proprietary Linux driver installer."
<_grigory> sudo: ./ati-driver-installer-8.21.7-i386.run: command not found
<_grigory> although file is in there, if i run it without sudo it says permission denied
<ninjakin> is there a dir that is like ati..?
<ninjakin> try su
<_grigory> nope, no dir
<ninjakin> so jsut a binary?
<_grigory> Unknown id: ./ati-driver-installer-8.21.7-i386.run
<_grigory> yeah
<ninjakin> try right clicking and then run in console
<_grigory> thats the think, Konqueror doesn't show me the file... like it's not even in the folder
<ninjakin> ohh ahha try this
<_grigory> i go to console, cd to the dir, ls, and yay, its there
<ninjakin> view> show hidden files
<_grigory> :) its checked
<ninjakin> oh bummer
<_grigory> yeah... weird
<_grigory> i even tried F5! :D
<ninjakin> well ait is gay so yeah
<_grigory> how do i move files using console?
<_grigory> is there like move commad or something?
<ninjakin> mv
<_grigory> oh, ok
<hatake_kakashi> man mv
<_grigory> lets see... mv --help
<ninjakin> what does f5 do?
<_grigory> that too :)
<_grigory> refresh :D
<ninjakin> what is your irc program?
<_grigory> kopete
<_grigory> :D
<hatake_kakashi> irssi
<hatake_kakashi> :P
<_grigory> i like kopete, its all in one window, tabbed...
<ninjakin> aw b/c is konversation f5 seems liek a no no
<_grigory> besides i dont do IRC much, only this channel
<ninjakin> same here..or to get naturo
<_grigory> naturo?
<ninjakin> yeah its a sweet anime show
<hatake_kakashi> huh..
<_grigory> oh, i see
<ninjakin> yeah kde is done
<_grigory> kde 3.5 is sweet
<_grigory> :D
<_grigory> well, from my nooby point of view
<_grigory> noobish*
<ninjakin> yeha its cool
<_grigory> ah, its noob is not even a word anyways
<hatake_kakashi> ninjakin: you meant naruto :P
<ninjakin> haha yeah.. i was not all there
<_grigory> whats that anime porn called
<hatake_kakashi> hentai :p
<_grigory> oh, yeah
<_grigory> i though it was like pokaido or something
<Sebastian> can vlc play m4a files?
<hatake_kakashi> hentai is an anime category.. anime porn
<ninjakin> haah
<_grigory> people who are drawing hentai are not right in the head
<_grigory> well, my opinion
<ninjakin> is it badd to install automake 1.4 till 1.9?
<ninjakin> well i guess i will find out :P
<_grigory> :)
<_grigory> you will, eventually
<ninjakin> haha
<Joseph1> Hi guys.
<_grigory> whee, 'jump around! jump around!"... old-school
<_grigory> hey Joseph
<Joseph1> Can anyone help me? when installing kubuntu it goes extremely slow when its installing.
<Joseph1> like.
<Joseph1> when its unpacking the files or retrieving them.
<Joseph1> i just bought a new computer, it does this on the old + new computer.
<_grigory> um.. never had that problem.. takes about 10-15 minutes to unpack
<Joseph1> Well.
<_grigory> on my not-so-new computer
<Joseph1> >_>
<Joseph1> on kubuntu 5.11?
<Joseph1> or w/e?
<Joseph1> the newest one?
<_grigory> newest one
<hatake_kakashi> Joseph1: maybe dma is not enabled on your cdrom?
<_grigory> breezy
<hatake_kakashi> or it cannot accept dma?
<Joseph1> How do i enable it?
<Joseph1> it used to work, but then when kubuntu 5.10 came out, it went extremely slow.
<hatake_kakashi> hdparm -d 1 /dev/<cdrom>
<Joseph1> u + kubuntu 5.04 still works.
<Joseph1> Or the older version.
<Joseph1> OK.
<Joseph1> I'm on a live cd now though, will it still work?
<hatake_kakashi> yes
<hatake_kakashi> but only if your drive supports it
<Joseph1> Alright.
<Joseph1> i'll try that.
<hatake_kakashi> you may also need to enable dma on the destination hdd
<hatake_kakashi> if that still does not work, there is something wrong with your computer hw config
<Joseph1> What do you mean by that?
<Joseph1> how do i enable it on the destination drive?
<hatake_kakashi> could be cabling method, or chipset, etc
<Joseph1> i see.
<hatake_kakashi> same thing but you replace that command for <hdd>
<Joseph1> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<hatake_kakashi> generally it _should_ support dma
<hatake_kakashi> replace <cdrom> with your cdrom drive :p
<Joseph1> oh.
<Joseph1> xD
<Joseph1> sorry.
<Joseph1> my mistake.
<Joseph1> >_.
<Joseph1> .
<Joseph1> do you know if cedega/wine supports gameguard yet?
<hatake_kakashi> I don't play games whilst on linux :P
<hatake_kakashi> well not for the time being
<ninjakin> well its time to long into kde 3.5.1
<ninjakin> bye
<Joseph1> BRB.
<Joseph1> gonna test it. =D
<_grigory> ahh... the moment of truth, reboot...
<tiberius> ok, i'm brand new to the whole kubuntu thing and my first problem is that i'm a n00b
<tiberius> does anyone know where i can get a good help FAQ or list of commands for terminal?
<_vandal> where do i change my theme kubuntu?
<_vandal> *in  kubuntu
<hatake_kakashi> tiberius: list of commands? you probably need a *nix starter guide
<hatake_kakashi> or press tab twice
<laszlok> _vandal: alt-f2 --> kcontrol --> appearance & themes --> theme manager
<_vandal> seriously, where is the kde theme manager :P
<tiberius> that is a LOT of stuff to read
<tiberius> but thanks
<laszlok> _vandal: for some reason its not in system settings, but you can access it in kcontrol
<_vandal> where is kcontrol in the menu
<hatake_kakashi> its not there :p
<hatake_kakashi> laszlok: you are using kde3.5 I assume?
<joseph1> hi.
<joseph1> im back.
<_vandal> i have kcontrol installed but seriously can't find it :P
<joseph1> it didnt work, it worked for like 2 seconds (literallly0 then went slow again.
<hatake_kakashi> _vandal: follow what laszlok mentioned before :p
<laszlok> ya is it new to 3.5?
<_vandal> hatake_kakashi: he said i can access it in kcontrol, but i can't even find that :P
<hatake_kakashi> laszlok: it shouldn't be, I was kinda surprised that I don't have it in mine.. Breezy + kde3.5
<hatake_kakashi> _vandal: Alt+F2 and type in 'kcontrol' without quotes :p
<_vandal> ahh :D
<_vandal> yay!
<hatake_kakashi> joseph1: meh.. maybe its disabled for certain reason, etc
<_vandal> if i installed a theme via adept where would it normally install it?
<eightiesk> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<eightiesk> !windows
<ubotu> methinks windows is unnecessary - everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<eightiesk> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<eightiesk> !gaim2.0
<ubotu> eightiesk: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<eightiesk> !gaim
<ubotu> somebody said gaim was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GaimHowto/
<eightiesk> !xine
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, eightiesk
<joseph1> hatake_kakashi, this is a custom made computer.
<bisquit> Yeargh.... Everytime I log in with the GUI it loops rite back to the login screen....
<hatake_kakashi> joseph1: eg, you built it yourself?
<hatake_kakashi> _vandal: probably
<laszlok> can you install themes with adept? are you talking about icon or window themes or something else
<_vandal> how do you make firefox your default brower?
<_grigory> what good video players can you guys suggest? mplayer doesnt work properly, freezes, lags...eww
<chadreece> hi, how can I get my kubuntu to run w/ accel. video -- i have basic nvidia card in a dell
<chadreece> need to run some config prog. or edit a file or what?
<hatake_kakashi> _vandal: its under firefox config
<joseph1> hatake_kakashi, no, to lazy. i let my local computer shop build it.
<hatake_kakashi> _grigory: I don't think mplayer would be as ugly as kaffeine :p
<hatake_kakashi> joseph1: huh.. well, check with the hdparm is disabled or what.. if its gone back disabled, it could be the install script, otherwise check dmesg.. and check chipset if you get SeekError, etc
<hatake_kakashi> chadreece: you need to edit Xorg config file..
<_grigory> oh, kaffeine keeps saying that i dont have needed codecs... mplayer plays video, but lags too much
<chadreece> okay, can do that, have done it before in other situations
<chadreece> can you point me to a file I can copy and paste from?
<hatake_kakashi> chadreece: /t
<joseph1> hatake_kakashi how do i check if its disabled?
<chadreece> what is /?
<_vandal> hatake_kakashi: thanks man
<chadreece> what is /t ?
<kameron> anyone know where i can get the spca5xx driver? it used to be here: http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca50x/Download/spca5xx-20060101.tar.gz
<hatake_kakashi> joseph1: from my previous command, remove the 1 from -d field
<hatake_kakashi> chadreece: are you on irssi?
<chadreece> huh?
<kameron> pfff, nvm, found it.
<joseph1> i dont remember it. xD
<hatake_kakashi> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<joseph1> this time i'll right it down.
<joseph1> hatake_kakashi, say it again, please?
<hatake_kakashi> joseph1: man hdparm :p
<joseph1> alright. =)
<hatake_kakashi> actually..
<hatake_kakashi> hdparm -d 1 /dev/<cdrom> :p
<hatake_kakashi> busybox doesn't have man pages :/
<joseph1> im sorry to act nubey.
<hatake_kakashi> for the installation part
<joseph1> but.
<joseph1> LOL!!11
<joseph1> xD
<chadreece> hatake_kakashi: okay, i've loaded that page ubotu points to
<joseph1> its off.
<joseph1> >_>
<joseph1> so the installation turned it off?
<joseph1> how do i turn it on in the installation?
<kameron> anyone have success installing the new spca5xx drivers?
<hatake_kakashi> chadreece: you paste your data on it and submit to get url :p
<joseph1> hatake_kakashi?
<hatake_kakashi> joseph1: I just said it above.. that was to turn it on.. you remove 1 from -d field to see if its on or off
<joseph1> yeah, i know.
<joseph1> but im talking about when i install kubunt 5.10
<joseph1> its off right now.
<bisquit> joseph1: just do hdparm /dev/<yeahthatcdromthingey>, and see if there is a 1 or a 0 by DMA
<joseph1> and i just turned it on before the installation.
<joseph1> its a 0 which means off
<joseph1> it even says it beside it. xD
<bisquit> joseph1:...  So.. what do you keep asking...
<joseph1> how do i turn it on in the installation?
<joseph1> i think the installation is turning it off.
<bisquit> You can edit your fstab....
<bisquit> I think that's right
<bisquit> Anyone back that up?
<hatake_kakashi> you can't enable dma via fstab iirc
<joseph1> so how do i?
<hatake_kakashi> joseph1: if its doing it repetitively, its probably something up... check dmesg
<`Nomad> hi all, I finally seem to have cups going, but now everything looks fine but nothing comes out of the printer.. The IPP report shows all the details of th eprinter, etc.. but it says "can,t find suitable printer".  Any idea?  It's USB, coudl it be somewhere in /dev/null?
<bisquit> It was harder for me to setup my printer in Windows than Linux...
<`Nomad> joseph: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<`Nomad> bisquit: Really?  This has been sooo frustrating for me.. Teh worst is, I bought it because it came with linux driver and support
<`Nomad> Samsung ML-2010
<bisquit> `Nomad: I have a Epson RX500, but, it was autodetected in the printer thing
<bisquit> `Nomad: Autodetect, or did you manually set it up
<bisquit> Hey, who here has a MySQL server that works?
<CyberMad> i want install SquirreMail, hmm there is term i don't know.. what is release candidate mean?
<CyberMad> Stable Version (Release candidate)
<bisquit> I always thought it meant the most stable and updated software version they had at the moment
<`Nomad> Mine was setup manually, kubuntu doesn't hav eteh drivers, so I installed with the "other" option, selecting the PPD off of my driver CD
<bisquit> Hmmm.. I dunno then
<fatbrain> How do I allow all access to a folder? chmod?
<CyberMad> what is the the best web mail atm?
<CyberMad> i would like to use it
<Hobbsee> CyberMad: the best webmail?
<Nirvana> CyberMad: Gmail... obviously
<Nirvana> lol
<CyberMad> no..
<CyberMad> i mean, i want to install it in kubuntu
<Nirvana> CyberMad: ohh, nvm
<CyberMad> is it neo mail? squirre mail? or ?
<CyberMad> i would like use it for my client
<Nirvana> CyberMad: Horde is my fave
<Nirvana> but I don't know if it has a pkg
<Nirvana> yep, it does: sudo apt-get install imp4
<Hobbsee> Nirvana: thunderbird, sylpheed-claws is quite good, kmail, etc
<tiberius> where can i find my kernel version?
<dark_suic> uname -r
<eightiesk> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<hatake_kakashi> dark_suic: cat /proc/version
<Nirvana_> does anyone know if the new Live CD image (w/ KDE 3.5.1 and KOffice) for Kubuntu has OpenOffice.org?
<bushito> have anyone here tried enlightment?? =P
<dr_wu> bushito- yes i have.
<bushito> dr_wu and how is it?
<chadreece> hatake_kakashi:  i've pasted my attempt on kubuntu.pastebin.com w/ name = chadreece
<dr_wu> well, it is interesting to say the least. i like it, but it takes some getting used to.
<chadreece> hatake_kakashi: it didn't work, btw
<chadreece> hatake_kakashi: but I think i'm close
<bushito> hatake_kakashi HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DUDE!!!!!!!
<bushito> dr_wu what do you mean with interesting? didnt you liked it?
<dr_wu> yes, i did like it. it's just much different than kde.
<Nirvana_> bushito: it's nothing like KDE, GNOME, or XFCE... look at some screenshots too see what I mean
<dr_wu> e16 is stable, i've had e17 on, it worked, but it was somewhat limited in usefulness at the time. it may be better now though. i don't know.
<hatake_kakashi> chadreece: hm
<hatake_kakashi> bushito: hi
<bushito> Nirvana_  i would if i could but i am in console and cannot see screenies with elinks, so i need to ask and se
<bushito> hatake_kakashi hey!! =D, how is my smart boy doing n.n
<hatake_kakashi> bushito: lol :p going to build vanilla kernel with microcode support ;P
<bushito> hatake_kakashi holy shi.. i didnt understand much but GOOD JOB!! =D, i am proud of you
<frank23> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<frank23> !tell me about easysource
<Nirvana_> does anyone know if the new Live CD image (w/ KDE 3.5.1 and KOffice) for Kubuntu has OpenOffice.org?
<hatake_kakashi> bushito: meh, I don't think I will get far.. vanilla kernel are a pain in the a$$ if you asked me, they get more and more options the way I see them
<Reborn> hello
<hatake_kakashi> apart from that I'm trying to solve speed issues
<Reborn> easy stupid question... is it worth downloading the install dvd or is the intall cd enough for most?
<hatake_kakashi> and getting latest nvidia driver to work
<bushito> hatake_kakashi =O oh... vanilla kernel =/... going to google for that
<hatake_kakashi> Reborn: dvd contains both live and install :p
<bushito> hatake_kakashi xP but what you worry about try an ati and youll see =D whats a pain in the ass
<hatake_kakashi> bushito: its plain kernel from kernel.org
<Reborn> so no point in downloading for an install?
<hatake_kakashi> bushito: lol
<hatake_kakashi> Reborn: its exactly the same as install cd
<Reborn> oh
<Reborn> great
<Reborn> that means i can get it *that* much quicker
<hatake_kakashi> but dvd as noted from website includes both live and install cd in one
<Nirvana_> Reborn, the DVD is the INstall CD and the Live CD }combined{
<chadreece> hatake_kakashi: hm? any ideas?  :)  thnx for any help you can offer
<hatake_kakashi> bushito: I don't understand this kubuntu thing.. its really really odd
<bushito> hatake_kakashi what you mean?? (o_O)
<hatake_kakashi> chadreece: you want to paste large amounts of information on the web?
<chadreece> hatake_kakashi: i don't understand; i used the pastebin to post a portion of my xorg.conf
<Reborn> i'm used to running suse on my laptop... how much of a difference should i expect after i install?
<hatake_kakashi> bushito: they build kernels with gcc 3.4.5 and they don't have that gcc in the repos, after getting gcc4.0.1, its to be compiled as i486 rather than i686 type of arch..
<hatake_kakashi> chadreece: yeah, that's what you needed to do
<bushito> hatake_kakashi hahahaha xD
<chadreece> hatake_kakashi: what next?
<hatake_kakashi> bushito: and there was one more thing that makes it so odd..
<hatake_kakashi> chadreece: going to check the config.. btw iirc there is a command to make it a little easier.. I can't remember the name, its probably dpkg --reconfigure xorg ? google around
<bushito> hatake_kakashi and what would that be?? =P
<JohnFlux> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<JohnFlux> hatake_kakashi: ^^
<hatake_kakashi> bushito: I can't remember the name
<hatake_kakashi> JohnFlux: ta
<hatake_kakashi> s/name/thing
<Reborn> oh one more stupid question... is dvd playback support included in the install?
<JohnFlux> hatake_kakashi: you're japanese?
<hatake_kakashi> oh yeah.. the gcc4.0.1 isn't symlinked to where the kernel 2.6.10 looks for during compilation.. (that's the one which is ubuntu patched version)
<JohnFlux> Reborn: you need to get the decss packages to decrypt the dvd :/
<hatake_kakashi> JohnFlux: no
<frank23> JohnFlux: he's just a Naruto fan ;)
<Reborn> blech
<JohnFlux> ah
<dr_wu> JohnFlux- its dvdcss correct?
<pestilence> does anybody know how to get xine to play dvd's out of the "cdrom daemon" thing that pops up when you put a dvd in?
<Reborn> who knew watching dvd's you own could be a hastle
<JohnFlux> frank23: I'm showing naruto to my japanese gf, and teaching her Go ;)
<hatake_kakashi> frank23: except for the main character :p
<pestilence> i tried using the command "xine -pd" which works outside of this daemon
<hatake_kakashi> Reborn: blame the RIAA/MPAA for that :p
<JohnFlux> dr_wu: yeah
<JohnFlux> Reborn: yeah, we would love to ship with a working dvd player, and working mplayer with all codecs etc
<hatake_kakashi> JohnFlux: for some unfortunate reasons only very few Japanese people watch the produce from their own country -_-
<hatake_kakashi> I mean they only watch it when they are kids, etc
<JohnFlux> Reborn: but instead we have to illegally break the encryption when we watch it
<Reborn> JohnFlux,  oh yeah i'm sure there are valid reasons why you do not
<JohnFlux> Reborn: valid == legal
<hatake_kakashi> Reborn: valid reasons for?
<JohnFlux> hatake_kakashi: not shipping decss
<hatake_kakashi> that's more of legality issues
<Reborn> yeah
<hatake_kakashi> dvdcss is being abused in a way to rip DVDs
<JohnFlux> hatake_kakashi: I just said that :P
<hatake_kakashi> heh
<JohnFlux> hatake_kakashi: it's illegal to even watch.  what's the difference in ripping them too ;)
<Reborn> and ripping dvds in windows isn't easy...
<hatake_kakashi> Reborn: RH8 does not support MP3 unless you get them through alternative method :P
<LeeJunFan> Reborn: what? that's sarcasm right?
<Reborn> a little bit
<JohnFlux> Reborn: but ripping the dvds in windows would still use the decss code like linux does
<Reborn> i did not know that
<hatake_kakashi> JohnFlux: well, dvdcss is to give users a chance to view them without the zone problems, that's prior to heavy DVD zone restrictions being embedded onto the DVD-ROM/RW drives
<bushito> hatake_kakashi omg.... (o_O) and then why are you passing all that work?' xD
<JohnFlux> Reborn: sure, the rippers have to break  the encryption in order to read them
<hatake_kakashi> bushito: I'm trying to get nvidia to work.. because they themselves are somewhat a b*tch to get it to work.. someone else did, but it doesn't seem to work when I tried it
<JohnFlux> hatake_kakashi: indeed
<JohnFlux> !ubotu nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<JohnFlux> hatake_kakashi: ^^
<howcomes> http://www.thenation.com/doc/20060213/chester
<hatake_kakashi> JohnFlux: bah.. ta, I would rather get it to work with the i686 version of kernel
<JohnFlux> hatake_kakashi: the instructions aren't valid for that?
<bushito> hatake_kakashi welcome 2 my world everyone gets their ati working except me ;)
<JohnFlux> bushito: i have ati, and just did apt-get install     restricted modules something
<hatake_kakashi> JohnFlux: going to try that now, if it doesn't work, I'm falling back to the plan that I'm following through now
<eidolon> hey folks, i know this is an faq now - the jump of amarok from gstreamer to amarok-xine has pulled being able to read mp3's.  i saw something about gstreamer-mad and using gst-register, but it's not working.
<LeeJunFan> eidolon: I never could get gstreamer to work, xine was easy. do you have libmad0?
<eidolon> gstreamer was working fine up until yesterday when dapper nixed it :)
<eidolon> i'm running with amarok-xine now, but it's only playing oggs.
<Tm_T> here only gst works with amaroK
<LeeJunFan> eidolon: make sure you have libmad0
<Tm_T> self compiled ;(
<eidolon> root@hunter:~# dpkg -l | grep libmad
<eidolon> ii  libmad0                                0.15.1b-2.1                       MPEG audio decoder library
<eidolon> i do.
<LeeJunFan> eidolon: and in amarok you have xine engine and arts output chosen?
<eidolon> i don't have arts chosen, i have alsa.
<LeeJunFan> my dapper is happy except for not being able to print I'd be 100%.
<eidolon> heh
<eidolon> mmm, i have -not- restarted kde after doing the gst-register thingie though
<LeeJunFan> kde3.5.2 hopefully with cups1.2 support can't come soon enough.
<eidolon> ooo, there's a new rev of cups? t hat'd be nice.  (i use cups a LOT, but it hasn't changed much in 3 years)
<LeeJunFan> eidolon: well they changed the API's and kde 3.5.1 isn't aware of those changes, so you can't do any cups stuff from kde in dapper.
* eidolon nods.
<LeeJunFan> sucks that I finally found a decent program for business cards on linux (glabels) and I have to print to PDF and transfer it to the windows machine of the house to print. blech.
<Crowbar> Is there a way to rearrange the groups on Kopete?  They seem stuck in alphabetical order.
<eightiesk> !kopete
<ubotu> Kopete is the KDE IM, supporting AIM, ICQ, MSN, Yahoo, Jabber, IRC, Gadu-Gadu, Novell GroupWise Messenger, and more. See http://kopete.kde.org
<hatake_kakashi> !reconfigure
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, hatake_kakashi
<hatake_kakashi> JohnFlux: what was that command again? heh
<JohnFlux> hatake_kakashi: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Crowbar> eightiesk: I've been there.  Doesn't answer my question about arrange groups though.
<hatake_kakashi> JohnFlux: bah, ta
<hatake_kakashi> JohnFlux: heh I missed the x for the xorg part..
<JohnFlux> ;)
<Crowbar> Is there any way to rearrange the group in the contact list in Kopete?
<eightiesk> whats the kde header package
<eightiesk> !gaim
<ubotu> well, gaim is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GaimHowto/
<Reborn> welp
<hatake_kakashi> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Reborn> time to take the plunge...
<Reborn> time to remove suse and try out the kubuntu
<Nirvana_> anyone know if the new Live CD has OpenOffice.org? The one with KDE3.5.1 and Koffice
<zblach> hey kube
<eightiesk> my kopete won't connect ne idea why?
<Nirvana_> no one knows if the KDE3.5.1 Live CD has OOo?
<Reborn> i don't
<Reborn> but i know a way to find out
<Nirvana_> why not?
<Tm_T> Nirvana_: you mean http://kubuntu.org/special-cds.php
<Nirvana_> lol
<Nirvana_> how?
<Reborn> download it and try
<Nirvana_> Tm_T: yes
<Tm_T> ?
<Nirvana_> oui oui monsieur
<Reborn> ?
<Tm_T> Nirvana_: ofcourse not, there's KOffice
<Nirvana_> ahh well
<Reborn> i like KOffice because the first part of it reminds me of coffee... and coffee makes me feel good
<Nirvana_> I like OOo because I can spell it with Cheeios
<Reborn> you can spell? :P
<Nirvana_> yep
<Nirvana_> and bake cookies (I don't know if you were on this morning to know how that turned out)
<Reborn> nah... had to work
<Reborn> did it involve cheeios?
<Nirvana_> nope
<Nirvana_> I was baking cookies, and didn't know how to use the oven, and I was like, WTF? how do I pre-heat?
<Reborn> that's when you heat before you heat...
<Nirvana_> then I found that out, and I was like: How do I bake them?
<Tm_T> =)
<Nirvana_> then I put the cookies in, and 5 minutes later, I was like: SHIET! I FORGOT TO GREASE THE PAN!
* Tm_T likes homemade bread
<Reborn> i like sleeping
<Reborn> so i like to skip breakfest and go strait to lunch
* picoss is away: do
<Nirvana_> well, 11:42 here, dinner time!
<Tm_T> Reborn: yuh, 4h without food -> I'm dying
<Tm_T> 0642
<Nirvana_> wow, I'm logged in under the other computer too.. watch this: HI NIRVANA!
<Reborn> so you don't sleep for longer then 4 hours?
<Nirvana> YOU ARE COOL!
<Nirvana_> YAY!
<Tm_T> Reborn: about yes
* Nirvana_ runs to eat food
<Reborn> what's the chance of my wireless card working in my laptop with minimal fuss?
<Tm_T> Reborn: no chance
<Tm_T> ;)
<Bobby_> Hello everyone :)
<Tm_T> !wifi
<ubotu> rumour has it, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<bushito> have anybody here used enlightment??
<Reborn> i mean for driver support...
<Bobby_> Can anyone help me..... i am a bit new to Kubuntu
<Bobby_> ?
<Tm_T> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Bobby_> :)
<Bobby_> Well, I am trying to install the nvidia drivers for kubuntu. But its telling me that i need the binutils installed....
<Bobby_> i'm not sure how to do that
<Tm_T> Reborn: wiki helps, I think
<Reborn> i'm looking through it
<Reborn> ooh lots of stuff i don't understand
<Tm_T> Bobby_: http://kubuntu.org/special-cds.php
<Tm_T> whooops
<Tm_T> Bobby_: THIS one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Bobby_> k
<Bobby_> checkin it out.....
* Tm_T curses bad primary selection
<Reborn> hrm
<Reborn> i guess my laptop now knows how to repair bicycles
<Reborn> very odd
<Reborn> and me without a bike
<Bobby_> Tm, thats for Ubuntu..... there's not "Repositories" in the Package Mangr in kubuntu :(
<Tm_T> Bobby_: hum, I don't use graphical apt tools myself at all ;(
<Bobby_> oh
<Tm_T> Bobby_: I'll check how it's in adept, second
<Bobby_> ty :
<Tm_T> Bobby_: in adept: menu: adept -> manage repositories
<Bobby_> found that :) but then couldn't find "Software Sources"
<tiberius> can anyone tell me how i enable su login?
<tiberius> cause sudo is getting old fast
<Tm_T> tiberius: sudo su?
<tiberius> hey, look at that...thanks :D
<Saguro134> can anyone help me get flash for kubuntu-64?
<Tm_T> Bobby_: yes, they're differen't apps
<Saguro134> I've tried the walkthrough in the wiki, but it won't work
<Bobby_> Tm, yeah..... i cant seem to find it
<Tm_T> Bobby_: so, you see there's lines that contain words "restricted" "universe"
<tiberius> i tried the walkthrough on the wiki for firefox and couldn't even get that to work
<Tm_T> Bobby_: rightclick on them and select "enabled"
<Bobby_> hmm.....
<Saguro134> can anybody help me?
<Tm_T> Bobby_: and edit those, so "universe" is "universe multiverse" and "main" is "main restricted"
<Tm_T> Bobby_: doublecheck
<Bobby_> Tm, hey, how do i find out if i'm using the 686 kernel?
<Tm_T> in Konsole: "uname -r" for example
<Bobby_> hmm... it says 2.6.12-9-386
<Bobby_> is that the 686 kernel?
<Tm_T> so you're running 386, as it says
<Bobby_> ah
<Bobby_> duh
<Tm_T> hehe
<Reborn> is there any repositories i should add to a fresh install?
<Tm_T> Reborn: yes, newest kde repository from kubuntu.org
<Bobby_> hey Tm, after i do Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, how to i get back into x again?
<Reborn> ok... looking
<kameron> Bobby_, X *should* launch on it's own. if not, at a command prompt 'startx'
<Bobby_> hmm.... ok
<tiberius> i screwed with my xorg file, and the xserver restart didn't restart
<tiberius> lucky i backed up the .conf file
<Bobby_> damn,... i'm still getting an error
<Nirvana> tiberius: it's always wise to :P
<Tm_T> Bobby_: what error
<Nirvana> Bobb_y: error is?
<Reborn> wow 100 apps to upgrade
<Bobby_>  ERROR: Unable to find the system utility `ld`; please make sure you have the package 'binutils' installed.  If you do have binutils
<Tm_T> Reborn: you mean packages?
<Bobby_>          installed, then please check that `ld` is in your PATH.
<Reborn> sounds good to me
<Tm_T> Bobby_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install binutils"
<Tm_T> -"
<Bobby_> k
<Nirvana> Tm_T: wow, your fast...
<Nirvana> I was just about to press enter, and BAM
<Tm_T> Nirvana: old and slow
* Tm_T is old, angry, frustrated and slow fart
<Nirvana> I'm not old, I'm very young...
<Bobby_> Tm, i get 2 errors at the end of all the  "Hits"
<Nirvana> ohh, lol
<Tm_T> Bobby_: so you have done something wrong
<Bobby_> Fetched 3B in 1s (2B/s)
<Bobby_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Bobby_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Tm_T> :O
<Bobby_> ?
<Tm_T> Bobby_: sudo killall adept
<Tm_T> ] ;=
<Bobby_> ah
<Nirvana> Bobby_: close adept or another apt-get process
<_vandal> Bobby_: sounds like you have adept running
<Bobby_> yeah
<Tm_T> he does
<Bobby_> didnt realize it couldnt be runnin
<_vandal> adept is just a gui for apt
<_vandal> so they use the same stuff
<Bobby_> ok.... seems to have to have worked that time.....
<Bobby_> gonna try the nvidia driver again.....
<Tm_T> heh
<Nirvana> and apt-get moo is the best program ever. It will fix any problem you've ever had!
<kameron> Nirvana, yeah, like comic relief
<Nirvana> kameron: no, this cow has super powers, it says so in apt-get --help
<Nirvana> This APT has Super Cow Powers.
<Nirvana> ^that can only mean bad things
<kameron> Nirvana, dude, i gotta check that
<Nirvana> Maybe APT is teaming up with cattle all over the world in a plot to take over the world!!
<Nirvana> is apt-get moo in man apt-get?
<Bobby_> Tm... i need to kill x to install the driver.... but i do ctrl alt bs, but it just restarts (as you said).
<Bobby_> isnt it something like /etc/init.d/gdm stop?
<Tm_T> Bobby_: why you install drivers by conpiling yourself if distro provide packages?
<Nirvana> bobby_: as it should
<Nirvana> bobby: replace that gdm with kdm and you got it
<Bobby_> Tm, i'm using dual monitors....
<Tm_T> Bobby_: so?
<Bobby_> Nirvana, thanks ;)
<Bobby_> Tm, i didn't realize the provided one had support for dual monitors
<Tm_T> errh, it doesn't need any extra "support" =)
<scorp007> Does anyone know how I can stop forcedeth being used by default? I have my nforce network drivers installed but they don't get used during boot.
<Nirvana> Tm_T: the nvidia drivers in the repos are not stable... though they've been getting better recently (less forum post, so I assume)
<Bobby_> Tm, i dont see any dual monitor option when i go into Display Settings
<Nirvana> check ~/.kde/autostart
<jsgotangco> brb
<Nirvana> scorp007: check ~/.kde/autostart
<tiberius> bobby, you can stop x by sudo init 1
<Tm_T> Bobby_: because you have to do some things manually, even if you compile drivers yourself
<tiberius> then restart by sudo init 2
<tiberius> but be sure to be in text mode first
<tiberius> ctrl alt f1
<Tm_T> Bobby_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaMultipleMonitors
<Tm_T> erh
<Tm_T> ;(
<Nirvana> maybe he doesn't understand that you do the compiling (CLI) stuff in ctrl alt F1, and not in Konsole
<scorp007> Nirvana: what should be in that autostart dir?
<Tm_T> ok, I give up
<nrdb> Hi I am trying to find out how to change the keyboard layout to dvorak, there doesn't appear to be one in the keyboard layout config. does anyone know where to get one?
<Nirvana> scorp007: that's the stuff that starts up when KDE does... so just remove forcedeth from it
<crimsun> nrdb: check the regionalisation
<scorp007> Nirvana: I don't think there is anything in it...
<Nirvana> ohh, maybe I got the wrong place
<scorp007> forcedeth is a module...
<nrdb> crimsun: that is where I did look.
<Bobby_> OK... back
<Nirvana> autostart dir = /usr/share/autostart
<Bobby_> I tried it again... it now gives me "precompiled kernel" errors
<Bobby_> same thing when i was using Ubuntu 64bit
<Tm_T> Bobby_: still, you don't need to compile anything
<scorp007> Nirvana: a whole lot of .desktop files beginning with 'k'
<Nirvana> anyways, sorry I can't help anymore, gotta get some shuteye, Bobby_: you compile in Ctrl + Alt + F1 mode, not in the konsole btw
<Bobby_> Tm, so what next?
<Tm_T> Bobby_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaMultipleMonitors
<Tm_T> Bobby_: just use wiki, will ya
<bbeck> I was wondering if anyone else that has updated to KDE 3.5.1 has the problem where the icon in the bottom right (rss feed available, secure site) of Konqueror is trimmed on top and bottom?
<Bobby_> Tm, i tried that xinerama before....
<Bobby_> didnt work, but i'll try it again
<Tm_T> it does work, if you do it right
<Tm_T> off we go ->
<nrdb> crimsun: I figured it out it is a variant of the US layout, I was expecting a seperate item in the 'regional' settings.
<Bobby_> Tm, you still there?
<pestilence> holy crapola
<pestilence> 4251 root      15   0  716m 581m 7220 S  3.3 46.6   4:45.04 Xorg
<pestilence> !!!!
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, pestilence
<crimsun> pestilence: ?
<pestilence> why the hell is X using almost half my ram?
<crimsun> pestilence: ah, I see you've been victimised by the insane reporting.
<crimsun> pestilence: don't forget that number includes all the RAM mapped from your video chipset.
<pestilence> crimsun, not sure i follow
<pestilence> crimsun, regardless, 581 megs?
<crimsun> pestilence: that's normal
<pestilence> crimsun, i'm not even really doing anything!
<pestilence> i don't really know how to respond to that...581 megs given how little i am doing with my machine is rediculous
<crimsun> not at all
<crimsun> look at your resolution, bit depth, amount of video memory mapped, any open clients, etc.
<Bobby_> how do i edit my xorg.conf file?
<pestilence> 1280x800 @ 24bpp
<Bobby_> its saying its locked
<pestilence> really not all that large.
<crimsun> and remember that's shared across _all_ X Window System clients
<Bobby_> does anyone know?
<pestilence> well, whatever just happened, Xorg freed it all up.  it's down to 66megs which is much more reasonable
<pestilence> and literally, nothing changed in the meantime.
<pestilence> i didn't open/close anything.
<crimsun> again, that's normal
<crimsun> that's why you should avoid being alarmed by what ps/top report
<pestilence> so what causes it to flare up like that?
<crimsun> the server will discard cached pixmaps
<nrdb> I know this is OT but does anyone know where the XP version of thunderbird stores it emails, and if I can just copy these to a Linux computer and they can be read by a Linux version of thunderbird?
<pestilence> ah.  it was a thread in a forum i was viewing that had a lot of large images in it.  the guy was trying to demonstrate to everyone how firefox leaks memory.
<pestilence> instead i noticed that Xorg flared up :)
<pestilence> firefox seems to do just fine with it.
<Bobby_> Can anyone help me out? I am trying to write a "protected" file
<nrdb> Bobby_: what do you mean by protected.
<pestilence> Bobby_, chmod u+w filename
<kameron> Bobby_, chmod u+w filename
<kameron> pestilence, ....good call
<pestilence> echo?
<pestilence> :-D
<Bobby_> i am opening it up in Kate.... ??
<howcomes> http://pix2.bangme.net/userphotos/approved/314028.jpg
<Bobby_> is that possible?
<kameron> Bobby_, doesn't matter what you open it in, you need to change the permissions of the file
<Bobby_>  ic
<Bobby_> so i do that in terminal?
<kameron> Bobby_, yes.
* picoss is away: picoss mode do
<Bobby_> chmod: changing permissions of `/etc/X11/xorg.conf': Operation not permitted
<Bobby_> oh, nm
<Bobby_> forgot sudo
<nrdb> Bobby_: try logging in as root to first.
<Bobby_> would sudo work?
<nrdb> Bobby_: yes
<pestilence> Bobby_, odds are the permissions of xorg.conf are just fine
<Bobby_> lemme see
<Bobby_> pest, but i have to change it... and it said it couldnt
<pestilence> Bobby_, you need to *edit* it with sudo... try gksudo kate &
<nrdb> Bobby_: you first need to be a user with write permissions to a file to change its permissions.
<Bobby_> nrd, right... how do i give myself permissions? i am the only user on the system
<pestilence> Bobby_, don't give yourself permission.  edit it under sudo
<Bobby_> ok
<Bobby_> pest, does that have to be done in terminal?
<pestilence> Bobby_, see my previous comment
<nrdb> Bobby_: sudo gives you the permissions to do just about anything.
<pestilence> Bobby_, as in, open kate with gksudo
<nrdb> pestilence: I don't have gksudo, should I?
<pestilence> that is, if you really must use kate to edit xorg.conf.
* picoss is back.
<Bobby_> ksudo kate &
<Bobby_> bash: gksudo: command not found
<Bobby_> [1]  851
<Bobby_> [1]    Exit 127                gksudo kate
<pestilence> nrdb, well, dunno.  it's in ubuntu proper, don't know about kubuntu.  maybe there is a k alternative :-D
* picoss is away: picoss mode do
<Bobby_> pest, what does that mean?
<nrdb> Bobby_: in a shell 'sudo kate' worked for me.
<Bobby_> dan@ubuntu:~$ sudo kate
<Bobby_> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<bbeck> I think gksudo and kdesu are similar
<nrdb> Bobby_: if just a simple edit use 'nano'
<pestilence> winner.
<pestilence> ^^^ bbeck
<Bobby_> so what after sudo nano?
<pestilence> Bobby_, if you want kate, do kdesu kate
<nrdb> Bobby_: name of file.
<Bobby_> hmm..... nuttins happening
<pestilence> what did you type
<Bobby_> kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf and nothing
<Bobby_> came up
<nrdb> Bobby_: that command worked fine for me
<pestilence> Bobby_, general advise, it never hurts to at least know how to use one editor that runs in a terminal.
<Bobby_> weird
<Bobby_> pest, i'm using nano now
<pestilence> Bobby_, nano is easy, vim is my preference, some people like emacs
<nrdb> I know this is OT but my boss wants to move from XP to Linux, does anyone know where the XP version of thunderbird stores its emails, and if I can just copy these to a Linux computer, can they can be read by a Linux version of thunderbird?
<Reborn> so am i a dolt for using pico?
<lwizardl> hi
<pestilence> nrdb, dunno, but it's worth a shot.  i'd bet it works.
<nrdb> pestilence: do you know where the files are?
<lwizardl> hello
<pestilence> nrdb, it's in c:\Documents and Settings\user\(some hidden folder, i think Local Settings)\mozilla-thunderbird
<nrdb> pestilence: thanks
<eightiesk> !kde3.5.1
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, eightiesk
<lwizardl> how can you tell the kubuntu cdrom which packages to install and which not install
<eightiesk> !kde2.5
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, eightiesk
<eightiesk> !kde3.5
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<Reborn> uhm
<Reborn> is it normal for me to open system settings and be greeted with a blank screen?
<Knowerrors> Hey all, Im looking for free high resolution images of church stain glass windows to project with a digital projector, can anybody suggest good download site?
<kameron> what does katapult do?
<kameron> Knowerrors, http://www.google.com/imghp?hl=en&tab=wi&q=
<bbeck> kameron: It's an app used to lauch apps, files and bookmarks.
<kameron> bbeck ... i still don't get what it does
<Knowerrors> kameron: already been to google and other search engines, thx, Im looking for good specific image download sites
<bbeck> kameron: go ahead and start it up, press alt+space and start typing.  When it reaches the thing you'd like to launch press enter.
<kameron> bbeck, ahhhh, i see. so, it extends alt+f2?
<kameron> bbeck, damn that's handy.
<Reborn> i just did a fresh install
<Reborn> i try to open system settings
<Reborn> nothing there
<Reborn> any ideas?
<saerdna> i accidently removed all installed fonts. can someone please gzip them and upload them somwhere for me before my system goes whacked?
<kameron> saerdna got pwned by sudo
<saerdna> kameron: no by the kde font installer
<kameron> ah
<Reborn> so no ideas then eh?
<saerdna> i can ssh to the box
<saerdna> but i dont know what to do then
<saerdna> =)
<kameron> where are the fonts located?
<jay> hello?
<Reborn> so
<vandal> um /usr/share/fonts me thinsk
<Reborn> control center... nothing in there... how?
<saerdna> /usr/share/fonts or something
<jay> i just installed breezy kubuntu on a laptop, when i boot it up it gets stuck at the "checking battery state"
<jay> can anyone help me with this?
<kameron> saerdna, you can't just apt-get install them?
<jay> i haven't changed anything in the os since the install since i've never been able to get into the graphical login screen
<saerdna> kameron i wish apt-get reinstall worked
<jay> hello?
<kameron> saerdna, i mean like.. sudo apt-get install xfonts* or something.
<kameron> jay, i've never installed on a laptop, sorry.
<Saguro134> jay,do you have an ATI radeon card?
<jay> yes, the graphics chipset on the laptop is a radeon xpress 200m
<Saguro134> I had the same problem.
<saerdna> apt-get --reinstall install should work according to man
<Saguro134> jay: ??
<jay> saguro what shoudl i do to resolve this?
<Saguro134> can you get to a bash?
<jay> saguro, sorry, i'm a total newb, how do i do that?
<Saguro134> I'm pretty new myself.
<jay> so far, it gets to the kubuntu boot screen
<Saguro134> when the grub bootloader comes up, choose the recovery mode, and see if you can get a text prompt.
<jay> and then it kicks out to the chekcs
<jay> ok, i'll try that, one sec
<Saguro134> do you have an ati card?
<Saguro134> b/c I had the same problem, but it was related to an ATI graphics card.
<jay> saguro: yes i have an ati xpress 200m on the laptop
<Saguro134> ookay.
<Saguro134> sorry.. mmissed the line that said you did.
<Saguro134> okay..
<Saguro134> when you get to a prompt, type 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<jay> saguro: i'm at a "command prompt"
<Saguro134> then when it asks you for what kind of chipset you have, choose 'VESA'
<Saguro134> then follow through the rest of the setup, then reboot, and kubuntu should come up..
<Saguro134> tell me if this resolves you issue?
<jay> saguro: should i allow it to autodetect which chipset?
<Saguro134> no
<Saguro134> then a menu should appear.. then choose 'VESA'
<jay> saguro: ok, lemme try
<jay> saguro: should i "use kernel framebuffer device interface"?
<Saguro134> I did
<Saguro134> and I had no problems
<vandal> night all
<jay> saguro: it kicked me back out to the bash prompt
<jay> saguro: what shoudl I do now
<jay> ?
<[Vampis] > morning :)
<Saguro134> sorry
<Saguro134> you finished the config process?
<Saguro134> and it dropped you back to the prompt?
<Saguro134> then you restart your pc normally.
<Saguro134> and everything should be ok.
<jay> saguro: yes, ok, i'll restart.  is there a command to do that or just power off and on?
<Saguro134> gf came in.. ;p
<jay> saguro: np ;)
<[Vampis] > and she didnt leave
<[Vampis] > ;)
<homucidul> hey
<homucidul> i just downloaded kubuntu
<homucidul> kubuntu-5.10-live-amd64
<homucidul> do i unzip it with winrar
<homucidul> then burn it
<homucidul> or just burn the rar
<homucidul> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> rar?
<Kamping_Kaiser> it should be an iso
<frank23> homucidul: are you sure it's not an iso? maybe they are associated with winrar
<Kamping_Kaiser> and you should burn the iso, making sure it's bootable
<[Vampis] > Its assosiated
<[Vampis] > just select "burn image" and it will be bootable
<frank23> homucidul: use a cd burning program and choose burn iso or burn image
<jay> saguro: same problem, no change
<homucidul> ahh
<eightiesk> !kde
<ubotu> from memory, kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<homucidul> will fireburner work?
<frank23> homucidul: and the live cd is just to try. you won't be able to install with that one
<[Vampis] > homucidul: If you can find a imageburn function in it , it will work
<eightiesk> !kdeheader
<[Vampis] > homucidul: wich os do u have ?
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, eightiesk
<homucidul> vamps: xp
<[Vampis] > homucidul: use dvd-decryptor
<[Vampis] > works on cdr to
<[Vampis] > http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail/DVD_Decrypter/1011845169/1
<[Vampis] > if fireburner dont work that is
<[Vampis] > I have never used fireburner so :)
<homucidul> k
<homucidul> i have dvd decrypter
<homucidul> ill use tha
<[Vampis] > But when I use windows I always use dvd decrytpor to burn images
<[Vampis] > :)
<homucidul> do I have to verify?
<[Vampis] > Not if you dont want to :)
<homucidul> wat does that do
<[Vampis] > It's just a livecd, your not going to install from it so, its not neccesery to verify
<[Vampis] > it verifys that the image is correctly burned on the cd
<[Vampis] > When the image is burned on the cd, they check the data from the cd against the image
<eightiesk> !gaim
<ubotu> I guess gaim is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GaimHowto/
<Necron> hi. yesterday i installed my first kubuntu (i used debian). it looks really neat, but i couldnt find a kernel-source package on the cd. is there one or do kubuntus just use kernel.org?
<[Vampis] > You installed kubuntu in debian ? eeh ?
<jay> saguro: u there?
<Necron> vampis: no, i used debian until now (just to say a word about my background and knowledge) and yesterday installed a fresh kubuntu ... i just wanted to take a look at it and perhaps (if i like it) change to kubuntu ...
<[Vampis] > aha, sorry :)
<[Vampis] > It's to early for me ;)
<eightiesk> why won't my kopete connect?
<Necron> vampis: your welcome ;-)
<Necron> so, is there a kernel-source package?
<Necron> i only found linux and linux-i386
<Necron> but there was no source delivered when i installed
<[Vampis] > I use apt-get the get kernel source
<Necron> but from which source?
<Necron> the cd?
<Necron> my problem is, that i need the kernel-source to compile my kernel to get internet
<[Vampis] > No, It should be available on one of the synaptics in the sources.list
<Necron> and if there is no kernel-source on the cd, i have a problem :)
<[Vampis] > :)
<Necron> then i have to download it as a package and copy it over to my kubuntu-partition
<[Vampis] > Have you opened sources.list and uncomment the synaptic sources ?
<[Vampis] > I'll guess so
<frank23> Necron: the kernel source is not on the cd
<Necron> vampis: i did nothing till now, its the standard installation
<[Vampis] > ah
<Necron> frank: ah, thanks. so i just download the source from kernel.org?
<frank23> Necron: you should download it from the ubuntu repositories
<Necron> frank23: do you have a link? :)
<Necron> frank23: and is there something like packages.debian.org?
<frank23> packages.ubuntu.org
<homucidul> problem guys
<Necron> ah ;-)
<frank23> (or .com)
<[Vampis] > packages.ubuntu.com is it
<homucidul> I just burned kubuntu to a dvd
<homucidul> and then rebooeted with it in my drive
<[Vampis] > not .org
<homucidul> and im on windows
<[Vampis] > homucidul: good luck
<[Vampis] > It's a live cd, nothing can go wrong ;)
<homucidul> it didnt boot to linux
<frank23> homucidul: you have to change the boot order in your bios
<[Vampis] > ah, exactly
<Necron> frank: and i was confused about "make" not beeing installed
<homucidul> how do you do that?
<Necron> frank: a quick apt-get install make ... and it was done
<[Vampis] > as I said, to early for me, I only read 50 % of the sentances ;)
<frank23> Necron: there are no compilers or anything in the default installation
<[Vampis] > Necron, or apt-get install build-essential
<Necron> frank: does kubuntu use a different thing?
<Necron> ah :) thanks
<homucidul> how do i change the boot order?
<[Vampis] > In bios
<homucidul> take the jumper off the motherboard?
<Necron> the same as debian, but not the same ;-)
<[Vampis] > no no
<[Vampis] > dont touch the motherboard :P
<[Vampis] > homucidul: do you now how to enter bios ?
<homucidul> nope
<frank23> Necron: ubuntu is like a tweaked snapshot of debian.
<[Vampis] > Ok, when you boot up the computer, when it checks the RAM and so on, you press either F1 or ESC depending on manufatcurer
<homucidul> manufacturer is intel
<[Vampis] > It should say "press X to enter setup" or something like that
<Necron> frank23: thats what i hope :) i like debian very much, but i dont want to use unstable just to have xorg and kde3.5
<homucidul> nah
<[Vampis] > nah ?
<homucidul> i never seen it
<frank23> Necron: I never used debian but ubuntu is all debian inside
<[Vampis] > well, when it boot up, try ESC or F1 when u boot then, and hope that you'll enter bios ;)
<homucidul> k
<Necron> frank23: what was your distribution before ubuntu?
<homucidul> thx
<Necron> frank23: and kubuntu is the same as ubuntu, but only has kde-packages instead of gnome?
<[Vampis] > hm, dont know how to change boot order, well well
<sampan> lol hope he knows how to change the boot order once he's in bios
<[Vampis] > Necron: correct
<Necron> frank23: or does kubuntu have other differences too?
<[Vampis] > sampan: I'm afraid of the things he can do in there :P
<frank23> Necron: I had tried Fedora and Red Hat but Ubuntu is the first linux I really stuck with
<sampan> [vampis]   indeed -- we may never see him again :X
<[Vampis] > sampan: Low level format? ;)
* sampan winces
<[Vampis] > Well, he understood what we said in here so we know that he can read :)
<frank23> !kubuntu
<ubotu> I guess kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, (not a fork) ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<Necron> frank23: i tried suse, redhat, slackware and gentoo before i came to debian. debian was the one i loved ;-)
<[Vampis] > :)
<Necron> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> Necron: no problem
<sampan> [vampis]   yeah -- lots of bios is pretty self-explanatory. so there's hope.  on the other hand, maybe he's one of those types that is just gonna freak out and hit any old thing and hope ...
<[Vampis] > Something like that
<frank23> Necron: yeah kubuntu and ubuntu share the exact same repositories. ubuntu-desktop depends on everything you need for ubuntu and the same for kubuntu-desktop
<frank23> Necron: you can have both if you want
<[Vampis] > sampan: he thought he should move the jumpers on the motherboard :P
<sampan> O/o
* sampan says a short prayer for homucidul
<[Vampis] > On new motherboards , only time I've had to move jumpers is when I cleared CMOS
<[Vampis] > :)
* [Vampis]  sacrifices a sheep for houcidul
<sampan> hahaha
<[Vampis] > ;)
<[Vampis] > or maybe
* [Vampis]  sacrifies a harddrive to the computergod
<sampan> now i'm thinking about leg of lamb... mmmmm
<[Vampis] > :>
<[Vampis] > Hm, I'm thinking of drinking some breakfast
<Necron> frank23: sounds really nice for the moment. as said, yesterday i only did the standard install. i think today i will try to set it up the way i want it to have.
<frank23> Necron: just use adept or synaptic to install everything you want
<Necron> frank23: i was sticky to apt-get till now, but yesterday i took a quick look at adept and it looks really great :)
<Necron> frank23: oh, where do i get the kernel-source now? i would like to use the ubuntu-kernel source ..
<[Vampis] > I'll never used adept
<frank23> Necron: there are scripts in the forums like automatix and easyubuntu to add everything you might want. I never used them but I think they work
<frank23> do you have internet on the kubuntu machine?
<Necron> frank23: dont forget, that i dont have internet in kubuntu right now ;-) i have to get some .deb packages
<[Vampis] > !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does other harmful things like "echo -e 'ynY\n'" that are considered security risks. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications but the best thing is to read documentation.
<[Vampis] > That should say it all
<Necron> frank23: no, thats why i need the kernel-source to compile it for my usb-wireless-router :)
<[Vampis] > sampan: make some coffee for me
<[Vampis] > ;)
<frank23> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/devel/linux-source-2.6.12
<Necron> frank23: thanks, just found it :)
<[Vampis] > hm, I'll maybe ought to change from i368 to i686 kernel
<Necron> frank23: now i have to be sure, to get everything i need (prerequisites) ... ;-)
<frank23> Necron: good luck!
<Necron> frank23: thanks ;-)
<frank23> Necron: another way would be to find a live cd that supports you router and chroot into your ubuntu partition
<Necron> frank23: i fear, there is no one for my router :)
<[Vampis] > Swedens Methrological and hydrological institut is changing to Linux :)
<[Vampis] > Read it yesterday :)
<[Vampis] > sampan: I wounder where he went :)
<kameron> werd
<[Vampis] > :)
<[Vampis] > Damn
<[Vampis] > I'm in love with ALT+F5
<[Vampis] > :D
* manveru is in love with alt-f4 :)
<manveru> it's so handy - and there everytime i need it
* kkathman thinks some people need a life :)
* kkathman suggests a bar, a club, perhaps women ?
<manveru> who needs a live when there's linux?
<kkathman> oh you ARE sick!!!
<kkathman> lol
<manveru> oh... well... these women sound interesting, what are they running on? *duck*
<kkathman> money and lots of it :)
<[Vampis] > lol
<manveru> ^^
<[Vampis] > kkathman: well, I have all of that you suggested
<manveru> thought so - worse then apple i guess...
<[Vampis] > but I'm not clubbing @ 8:46 AM
<[Vampis] > ;)
<manveru> -e+a
<kkathman> if it has wheels or a skirt you cant afford it man
<manveru> hmm
<_vge> how did i set up firefox to open links that come form for example from Konversation as "external" links and not as local ones with file://something?
<kkathman> so yeah..might as well stick with linux you convinced me
<manveru> here i sit, in the middle of tokyo, still working at 5pm... :|
<[Vampis] > tokyo, nice
<[Vampis] > :>
<[Vampis] > Sweden here
<jsgotangco> tokyo?
<jsgotangco> Mark is there at the moment
<manveru> dunno mark
<kkathman> its 1:51am here in Texas
<manveru> but i don't know many persons :)
<[Vampis] > Oh Texas
<[Vampis] > :D
* [Vampis]  has always wanting to go there
<kkathman> Please do!
<jsgotangco> manveru: Mark Shuttleworth
<kkathman> we'll sure give you a warm welcome
<[Vampis] > :)
<[Vampis] > "Damn tourists" ? ;)
<kkathman> nah
<[Vampis] > I can imagine myself living there
* [Vampis]  is a fan of liberal weapon-politics :P
<kkathman> shoot, a full 1/2 of our home town hockey team is Finnish!
* manveru checks wikipedia
<[Vampis] > LOL.
<kkathman> weapon-politics - is that where we put all the policians in a building and fire mortars at it?
<[Vampis] > :P
<[Vampis] > Didnt know how to express it :P
<kkathman> and so liberal weapon politics means we spare no expense...100's fo mortar shells
<[Vampis] > hehe
<manveru> uh, didn't know about mark... and that after almost a year of kubuntu...
* [Vampis]  likes a country that are not afraid to punish criminals
<[Vampis] > here in sweden they get a slap on the wrist and a "ooh, we feel so sorry for you, dont do this again, bye bye"
<jsgotangco> manveru: he'll be in tokyo till monday i believe
<manveru> jsgotangco: well, not much of a help for me :)
<jsgotangco> :)
<jsgotangco> just letting you know :)
<manveru> maybe i'll be crammed into the same car with thousands of japanese some day...
<_vge> naah, sweden is one timezone toomutch into west
<manveru> and then i see him - on the other side, over the heads of black-haired people trying to stare nowhere
<[Vampis] > _vge: lol
<_vge> ;)
<[Vampis] > _vge: so where in finland are u from ?
<_vge> westcoast
<[Vampis] > not to close to russia then
<[Vampis] > lol
<[Vampis] > :=)
* [Vampis]  is from the westcoast to
<[Vampis] > or the bestcoust ;)
<[Vampis] > coast *
<kameron> anyone use  koffice?
<kkathman> i used to kameron
<kkathman> I went back to open office
<kameron> kkathman, how does it stack up to.... open office, ah, i see.
<dell500> i'm using gnupod, just wondering how to apply a patch to a certain file (gnupod_otgsync)...
<dell500> how do you apply patches?
<Bobby_> Hello :)
<[Vampis|Away] > Hellolo
<[Vampis|Away] > Damn, I'm away, I'm not supposed to answer :P
<Bobby_> I have a quick question
<|kkathma|> we can give quick answers
<[Vampis|Away] > And maybe I have a slow answer
<[Vampis|Away] > ;)
<Bobby_> How do i make a certain partition bootable? like, add a bootable flag to it?
<|kkathma|> or some people like no answer at all
<[Vampis|Away] > Bobby_: Fdisk
<Bobby_> yeah
<Bobby_> but i'm not sure of the syntax
<dell500> anyone know how to apply a patch?
<[Vampis|Away] > sudo fdisk /dev/hdxx
<dell500> I'm not sure it's specifying the right lines or not...
<[Vampis|Away] > where hdxx is the partition you want to change
<Bobby_> and what do i put at the end?
<Bobby_> dont a need a -something ?
<[Vampis|Away] > At the end ?
<[Vampis|Away] > nope not yet
<[Vampis|Away] > sudo fdisk /dev/hdxx <-- press enter
<[Vampis|Away] > then your in
<[Vampis|Away] > then u press a
<[Vampis|Away] > Command action
<[Vampis|Away] >    a   toggle a bootable flag
<Bobby_> ah ok
<[Vampis|Away] > and then w
<Bobby_> i c
<[Vampis|Away] > w   write table to disk and exit
<[Vampis|Away] > Anything else ? :)
<Bobby_> hm.... i'm trying it right now
<[Vampis|Away] > ah
<[Vampis|Away] > :)
<Bobby_> vamp, its asking for partition # again (1-4) ... but i' already in hdc3
<[Vampis|Away] > it it ?
<Bobby_> huh?
<[Vampis|Away] > hm, press P
<[Vampis|Away] > to list the tables
<[Vampis|Away] > and doublecheck before
<[Vampis|Away] > :)
<Bobby_>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Bobby_> /dev/hdc1   *           1        2581    20725292   83  Linux
<Bobby_> /dev/hdc2            2581        5161    20725292   af  Unknown
<Bobby_> /dev/hdc3            5161        9730    36700114+  af  Unkno
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<[Vampis|Away] > now hdc1 has the bootflag
<Bobby_> i want to make /dev/hdc3 bootable
<[Vampis|Away] > then choose 3
<[Vampis|Away] > and then you press P again
<[Vampis|Away] > and see if it has changed to it
<[Vampis|Away] > and if it has, then u can save the changes
<Bobby_> Warning: partition 3 has empty type
<Bobby_> ????????  /dev/hdc3p3   *           1           1           0    0  Empty
<Bobby_> what is THAT?
<[Vampis|Away] > lol, no fu**ing clue :)
<kkathman> in your fstab?
<[Vampis|Away] > kkathman: in fdisk
<kkathman> looks like you have no file system type (i.e. ext3, reiserfs, etc)
<kkathman> oh
<kkathman> hmm weird in fdisk
<kkathman> thats a weird designation too
<Bobby_> kk, i have "linux" as my system type
<kkathman> oddd
<muchio> hi guys
<[Vampis|Away] > use gparted or qparted
<[Vampis|Away] > if you have Xserver
<muchio> anyone could help with mp3 playback?
<Bobby_> oops.... nm.... i got it!
<[Vampis|Away] > ah ok
<[Vampis|Away] > you did something wrong ? :P
<Bobby_> its sudo fdisk /dev/hdc......
<[Vampis|Away] > aha
<muchio> I've installed gstremer-mad and akode
<ba> how can i reinstall my ubuntu bootloader
<Bobby_> not hdc1, 2, 3, etc
<[Vampis|Away] > sorry, my bad
<[Vampis|Away] > :)
<Bobby_> lol, vamp, u screwed me!!!
<Bobby_> ;)
<[Vampis|Away] > Yepp, Right up the *** ;)
<[Vampis|Away] > And you liked it, admit it!
<[Vampis|Away] > ;)
<Bobby_> thaanks all... later!
<Bobby_> lol
<[Vampis|Away] > :)
<freemanen> #join linuxhelp
<muchio> me/
<muchio> ?
<boz> i'm beginning to be a pain in the neck i know, lol but i sure could use some help getting streamripper onto my desktop.  I downloaded it from the repo. the executable is under usr/bin.  when i type streamripper in the term it throws back all the command line usage. am i missing something here???
<visik7> anyone with kde 3.5.1 can run from the command line "kcmshell fileshare" and tell me if it works?
<dell500> anyone here know the correct fstab entry for an ipod?
<visik7> fstab ?
<visik7> it's not needed
<visik7> ah maybe amarok ...
<visik7> btw
<dell500> well i use gnupod instead to convert flac
<dell500> but i need to get all the glitches kinked out before it works and my flacs can be put on there, so i need to know the fstab entry so i can add options
<visik7>  if it's viewd as a storage device just put /dev/sda1 /mnt/somewhere fat32 defaults 0 0
<visik7> but Ipod mp3 aren't stored in fs
<dell500> it's on /dev/sdc2 where the files are stored
<Mr_Smiley> hi
<whatever> I can't get this shell(vshnu) to work; http://www.cs.indiana.edu/~kinzler/vshnu/
<whatever> I used alien to convert  tar to deb, then dpkg -i vshnu..deb
<dell500> anyone know how to remove an icon theme?
<whatever> After this i thought it should work with the command 'vshnu' but it doesn't :(
<mcsteels> does anyone know of a database style shop builder for ubuntu?
<mcsteels> anyone??
<visik7> anyone use amarok with xine backend
<Hobbsee> visik7: yep
<Necron> hm. how can i tell adept that i want to use a webproxyserver?
<mcsteels> does anyone know of a database style shop builder for ubuntu?
<Saguro134> anyone here know vmware?  m ore specifically, how to install it?
<gummo> hola
<gummo> me podria ayudar alguien
<gummo> es con el gcc
<gummo> no consigo compilar
<visik7> Saguro134: there's a .bin
<visik7> I guess
<visik7> or rpm
<visik7> not deb
<visik7> IIRC
<visik7> but vmware sucks
<visik7> use qemu with kernel ext
<gummo> hello
<gummo> do you know gcc
<gummo> c programation
<visik7> not much
<gummo> i can't compilate with gcc
<visik7> uh ?
<gummo> it said than stdio.h, don't know
<gummo> I donwload all gcc program with kpackage
<gummo> me english isvery bad, sory
<gummo> do you speak french or spanish
<Saguro134> does anyone know anything about vmware here?
<gummo> ok
<gummo> i'm don know
<gummo> and you about gcc compilator
<hawking> I am using privoxy but it doesn't work properly I mean .. when I look up if my IP is changed I see no difference can someone have a look at my privoxy configuration file and tell me why? here it is http://rafb.net/paste/results/cG3qzG18.html
<Saguro134> what do you need to know?
<visik7> lisa crash only to me ?
<WolfT> Hey everyibe
<WolfT> one*
<WolfT> Damn, kb.
<WolfT> Anyone alive?
<visik7> no
<electuZ> ..
<WolfT> Oh, ok. :P
<visik7> :)
<visik7> seems
<WolfT> Have you ever used Automatix?
<visik7> no I don't like it
<WolfT> Why not?
<visik7> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does other harmful things like "echo -e 'ynY\n'" that are considered security risks. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications but the best thing is to read documentation.
<visik7> for these and other reason
<WolfT> Rofl, have you ever used it though?
<visik7> no and I don't want
<visik7> and I don't need
<sampan> wolft  i used it -- it massively broke my system and i ended out doing a completely new, fresh install
<WolfT> I've been editing it, I took out almost all the stuff it had before....
<visik7> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> well, easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more.  It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesnt change any settings by default. https://launchpad.net/products/easyubuntu or #easyubuntu
<sampan> was a while ago though -- first weeks of breezy release -- after my reinstall i wouldn't ever touch it again, so i have no idea how it might have changed since then
<hawking> how can i get identd?
<sampan> hawking  you'd need to install an identd server and set it up.  there are HOWTOs on how to do so (check google) but tbh, i've never been bothered
<WolfT> Well, do you know of another way to 'make an autoscript'? I basically took it, and stripped it. Then added all the stuff I have now (Flock, Firefox 1.5, Development stuff, yakuake, etc, etc).
<WolfT> All I did was have it change the sources.list, and then have sudo apt-get install commands for each one.
<hawking> sampan : I mean I try to connect to efnet but it says banned no identd or smth like that...
<sampan> wolft i wouldn't have a clue.  i'm not at all script/code-literate
<sampan> hawking  yep.  some servers on some networks will ban any client that doesn't have identd enabled.  many servers on undernet are that way too.
<hawking> sampan : well I can connect to undernet
<sampan> hawking  have you tried -all- the efnet servers individually?  there may be some that are mavericks and don't ban for that?
<hawking> hmm well it tries automatically..
<sampan> hawking  yeah-- there are a few undernet servers that don't check (mesa.az, helsinki, etc.).  try getting a list of efnet servers (from their website) and trying each one manually
<hawking> k
<sampan> hawking  afaik, setting up an identd server isn't really hard, but since it's an indpendent service, you'll need to config it manually (via text files) and such.  there's several identd packages in the repos: oidentd, pidentd, sidentd, slidentd, gidentd
<hawking> sampan : I see I'll have a look
<sampan> good luck :)
<fatbrain> Hi, I have installed Subversion on my kubuntu, do I need apache to access the svn repository from a remote location?
<dini> hello
<tristan> helo
<electuZ> hi dini.
<Necron> is there a quick and easy way to get kde3.5 for breezy? or is 3.5 not suggested (not stable)?
<dell500> anyone know if there is a plugin that will do milkdrop type funtions? i heard project m is good, but i'm not sure if it can use it or not with amarok
<electuZ> how can i mount VMware disk?
<visik7> u can't
<visik7> and this is not a vmware help channel IIRC
<electuZ> visik7: i'm sorry..
<electuZ> visik7: how do you know that can't mount?
<visik7> reading the doc
<visik7> quite easy
<visik7> u should delete the first 63*512 byte of the image and then maybe u can mount it in loop
<visik7> but I'm not so sure it works
<electuZ> thanks.. where is the doc?
<visik7> what ?
<visik7> the way I described ?
<gummo> hola
<gummo> alguien me puede ayudar?
<robotgeek> hola guma
<robotgeek> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gummo> SI
<gummo> GRACIAS
<gummo> no estais en el otro canal
<gummo> a ver yo necesito ayuda con el gcc
<gummo> compilador de linux
<robotgeek> gummo: i can't follow spanish, sorry
<robotgeek> please try to ask in english, maybe i can help
<gummo> can you help me with gcc compilator
<robotgeek> maybe sudo apt-get install build-essential will help
<gummo> ok
<gummo> to actualicer, whats de code
<robotgeek> gummo: no following you, what's you native language?
<gummo> spanish but i speak english
<robotgeek> gummo: i'm sorry, but i am not able to follow you. maybe as in #ubuntu-es/#kubuntu-es ?
<gummo> a lot of thanks
<hatake_kakashi> JohnFlux: lol, that really got me round and round :p I think those nvidia drivers seems really dodgy somewhat
<hatake_kakashi> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<nrdb> I was wondering what happens if you have a ps2 keyboard and a USB keyboard pluged in at the same time?
<nrdb> can you type with ether?
<robotgeek> nrdb: nothing special, both work i guess
<nrdb> robotgeek: can you assign a different keymap to each?
<robotgeek> nrdb: that's something i havent tried, but i think there some option in kde for that
<nrdb> robotgeek: thanks, I will have to see if I can find one to do some testing with.
<Krpano> anyone can tell me the minimum space required to install Kubuntu (the default install) ?
<robotgeek> i think about 1.6 GB or so
<Krpano> i need to know how big the partition ill create has to be....
<auturge> I would recommend at least 4GB. You want to be comfortable.
<auturge> You start using it, you discover you want to install optional packages...
* robotgeek concurs, the more the merrier
<Krpano> yeah, i know that....the problem is that im a bit short on space...ill try with a 3 GB so....
<dipnlik> Krpano: 3GB with or without /home ?
<Krpano> with, normally...
<dipnlik> Krpano: 3GB without home is fine, with home you'll need to keep an eye on your disk space :)
<dipnlik> Krpano: just take car and you'll be fine
<dipnlik> care*
<Krpano> i have all my personal files in another HD...
<Krpano> Kubuntu will only be for the OS really...
<dipnlik> Krpano: oh, so go ahead
<Krpano> Im only a bit affaid to rewrite the MRB again...:)
<Krpano> MBR
<dipnlik> Krpano: LOL, what happened? Kubuntu should recognize other OS's in the HD
<Krpano> yes...but in case i need to uninstall Kubuntu...headaches will come...lol
<Krpano> ive tried to set it up on another partition in another HD and tried to use boopart to insert Kubuntu in the windows boot...but i had no success.
<kameron> Krpano, you tried to use bootpart to insert kubuntu into the windows bootloader?
<Krpano> yep...:)
<kameron> why not use grub/lilo?
<Krpano> because i may run into trouble if i uninstall Kbnt....
<WolfT> Does anyone know of a way to make a script like Automatix but without the GUI? I basically just want it to download all the stuff I have now, which I will do, with like sudo apt-get install stuff, well after I put in the new sources.list. I basically want to be able to start where I left off if I have to reformat.
<kameron> Krpano, alright, i don't really know what's going on.. what do you need a hand with?
<Krpano> Kamero, i just wanted to know the minimum size for the default Kubuntu installation...but other mates here already advised me...thx.:)
<robotgeek> WolfT: take a look at http://easybreezy.robotgeek.org
<kameron> Krpano, holla!
<robotgeek> WolfT: all you need is the part at the end, i think
<Krpano> i just wonder if anyone here has Kubuntu on the XP bootloader.
<kameron> Krpano, probably not. you can go with an optional windows bootloader. the default one is very restricting.
<Krpano> bootpart says it can do it...till now i had no success.
<WolfT> robotgeek, #  Does not touch your  sources.list .
<WolfT> robotgeek, I guess I will have to put that in.
<robotgeek> WolfT: isn't that cool :)
<kameron> Krpano, what is bootpart?
<robotgeek> WolfT: all you need is dpkg --get-selections > pkglist.txt
<Krpano> http://www.winimage.com/bootpart.htm ...its for windows NT, i thought i could use it with XP...seems im wrong.
<Krpano> anyway it says its compatible with XP.
<robotgeek> keep that safe, and the next time you reformat, all you need is a sudo dpkg --get-selections < ppkglist.txt && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<WolfT> robotgeek, What exactly does sed do?
<WolfT> Eh, sorry.
<kameron> Krpano, take a look around for 'Acronis Disk Director Suite'
<tristan> I have created a file on my desktop and everytime I modify it, there is a temporary file that is left on my desktop with the same name except that there is a ~ at the end. Is there any way so that this file does not appear?
<Krpano> kameron, ill take a look at that site. :)
<robotgeek> tristan: which editor are you using? kate?
<tristan> yes, kate robotgeek
<kameron> Krpano, there are several alternative windows bootloaders, but i prefer to use a linux one.. i don't know why you just don't do that.. from a livecd even
<Krpano> boot a installed Kubuntu through the live cd ?
<kameron> i meant, install the bootloader through a livecd.
<Krpano> but where should i install the grub ?
<kameron> hda?
<kameron> Krpano, please explain what you're trying to do.. partition your drive, and install windows and linux?
<robotgeek> tristan: kate -> Settings -> COnfigure Kate -> Save Load
<robotgeek> tristan: however, it's a good idea to save those files
<Krpano> Kameron, XP is installed....i want to install Kubuntu again.....but im affraid to install the Grub into the MBR, because if i need to uninstall Kubuntu windows will no longer boot.
<kameron> Krpano, ah, no problem at all.
<kameron> Krpano, do you have a livecd, or an fdisk?
<Krpano> i have a Kubuntu live cd....
<kameron> perfect.
<Krpano> and the installation one too
<tristan> thanks robotgeek
<kameron> okay. say you destroy the the whole installation and omfg stuff goes wrong.
<Krpano> yes
<kameron> but the windows partition is still okay..
<Krpano> yes
<kameron> at a command prompt.. from the live cd: 'install-mbr /dev/hda'
<kameron> and that will install the default windows bootloader.
<Krpano> oh yes ?...i didnt know that...
<kameron> Krpano, actually, i don't know if kubuntu live has that. i know knoppix has it.
<Krpano> ill dl a knoppix live cd too....just in case....:)
<chope> hi, does anybody know how to prevent iptables from running?
<Krpano> kameron, its possible to do the same with fdisk ?
<kameron> Krpano, or just get an fdisk. it's even simpler with one of those, simply because it boots a lot quicker than a livecd does. after booting to the floppy you type 'fdisk /mbr'
<kameron> !info install-mbr
<Krpano> Kameron, thx alot....its all noted..;)
<kameron> kay, good stuff man.
<kameron> if you do have grub problems, and can't boot to windows.. don't panic. just get back to me, and we'll get things working with grub, or lilo if you want.. if not, you can do either ways i showed you to installt he default windows bootloader.
<kameron> Krpano, even another option.. is to do this: dd if=/dev/hda of=/path/to/backupmbr bs=446 count=1
<kameron> that will backup your mbr to /path/to/backupmbr
<Krpano> kameron, great...i do not pretend to uninstall kubuntu this time...all this is just in case....
<kameron> to put it back on.. you do: dd if=/path/to/backupmbr of=/dev/hda bs=446 count=1
<kameron> Krpano, okay, cool.
<Krpano> Actually if i can get my TV out working, i might even get rid of XP.
<kameron> tv out shouldn't be too hard with v4l
<Krpano> its the first time ill use KDE....
<kameron> KDE rocks man. well, compared to gnome.
<kameron> that's not saying a lot though.
<Krpano> i know...i found it it last week when i was testing the Slax distro..
<WolfT> robotgeek, What are some you have done to your linux?
<kameron> Krpano, slax is cool, really slick for a livecd.
<Krpano> yes...i like so much, that make me delete alot of stuffs to create some space and dl Kubuntu.
<kameron> good call.
<WolfT> How come my Bash Aliases dont work?
<Krpano> Kubuntu is like Ubuntu ?...without the NTFS support ?
<Melsen> Hi everybody - is there anyone who could help me to how I do a harddrive install from a Kubuntu Live CD please?
<WolfT> They are in '~/.Bash_Aliases
<kameron> Krpano... no, Kubuntu is part of the ubuntu development, and officially supported, with NTFS support, and everything else, but it uses KDE as it's default desktop environment, instead of Gnome, that's used in regular ubuntu
<WolfT> Anyone?
<kameron> Krpano, but, from ubuntu you can type 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' and have all the kubuntu stuff, or vice versa from kubuntu typing 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<Krpano> kameron, but it cant write in NTFS, right ?
<kameron> Krpano, oh... NTFS write support isn't supported in the kernel yet.. not in ubuntu, or kubuntu, or mandriva, fedora, slackware, etc.. it's a kernel level thing. the new kernels being released will have ntfs write support, like in dapper (dapper is the development version of ubuntu)
<kameron> Krpano, but ntfs READ support has been supported for quite some time
<Hobbsee> WolfT: got no idea, but check if the file is case sensitive - may need to be ~/.bash_aliases - but i just put my aliases into ~/.bashrc anyway
<Melsen> Do I need an install CD to install Kubuntu - Or can I do that from the Live CD?
<WolfT> Hobbsee, How do I put them in bashrc?
<kameron> WolfT, yeah.. i ust .bashrc too
<Hobbsee> lemme go check...
<hatake_kakashi> Krpano: you can with captive-ntf
<hatake_kakashi> s/captive-ntf/captive-ntfs
<praotec> Hi! Do you know how install Kaffeine-xine? I dont have this engine in my Package manager and I didnt find some package for Kubuntu on Internet..
<Hobbsee> alias show='apt-cache show'
<WolfT> Anywhere in the file?
<Hobbsee> WolfT: anywya, ~/.bash_aliases needs to be all lowercase, and the part of ~/.bashrc needs to be uncommented - the bit from if to fi
<weedar> Is there any way of showing amount of memory and cpu speed in KDE/Kubuntu?
<WolfT> Oh yeah.
<WolfT> Forgot to uncomment it after the reformat.
<kameron> weedar, somewhere i kcontrol i'm pretty sure
<robotgeek> weedar: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<weedar> thx robotgeek !
<weedar> kameron, I looked but could not find it anywhere, unfortunately
<kameron> weedar, hm
<hatake_kakashi> weedar: cat /proc/meminfo
<kameron> weedar, it's on my other computer with a much older version of kde.. can't find it on kubuntu though, weird
<weedar> thanks hatake_kakashi, I just did that. It's so easy to forget /proc (at least for me)
<hatake_kakashi> weedar: kinfocenter has info
<weedar> kameron, that's what I thought too. I seem to remember it being on the "main" page of kcontrol
<kameron> weedar, yeah, exactly! what went down.
<kameron> maybe it got it's own section weedar... kdeinfocenter
<weedar> thanks for the tip hatake_kakashi, I'll add that to my K-bar :)
* robotgeek keeps switching desktops, so i find it better to remember the base command :)
<weedar> kameron, you mean that somewhere within kcontrol opens kinfocenter?
<hatake_kakashi> K, System, KInfoCenter
<hatake_kakashi> weedar: its under a seperate window
<weedar> ah, there it is.
<hatake_kakashi> you have to run it, its a different app imo
<kameron> well im out, night everyone. thanks for the tip hatake_kakashi
<hatake_kakashi> kameron: np
<kameron> good luck Krpano
<weedar> I just assumed I had to add it like kcontrol
<weedar> Which I have big issues understanding why isn't the default "control center" instead of the "system settings"-alternative
<Melsen> Boy.. it sure isn't easy to get reply here... I'll try for the third time =) hehe. If I want to install Kubuntu on my harddisk... do I need an install CD, or can I do it from the Live CD??
<hatake_kakashi> Melsen: install
<Melsen> ?
<morrow> the live cd is optimized to run from cd. Use the install CD if you want to install a fresh version
<hatake_kakashi> install CD, do should not use the livecd to install
<hatake_kakashi> s/do/you
<Melsen> Ahhhh
<Melsen> alright.. thanks folks
<Melsen> Appreciate it
* Melsen waves
<hatake_kakashi> funny that there is no more molecule screensaver anymore
<weedar> If it existed in the past, why is it not possible to use it now?
<hatake_kakashi> weedar: its not included in the KDE3.5 package.. well not in the kubuntu I suppose
<weedar> hatake_kakashi, it's not available to download separately?
<weedar> The only thing keeping me from calling Kubuntu a good desktop OS is the lack of a Grateful  Dead screensaver, so you have my sympathy :)
<hatake_kakashi> weedar: I'm looking for that now
<Hobbsee> hatake_kakashi: both kcontrol and system settings are in kubuntu
<hatake_kakashi> weedar: I never really liked screensavers.. until I saw Mac OSX (Panther)'s screen saver and that molecule screensaver that used to be in RH8
<weedar> Hobbsee, I think you should say that to me. Thing is, kcontrol wasn't on my K-bar when I installed Kubuntu, I had to install it myself
<hatake_kakashi> Hobbsee: ?
<Hobbsee> weedar: true, but the program exists in the install, alt+f2, kcontrol
<Hobbsee> hatake_kakashi: sorry, wrong nick - i only read the last section
<weedar> I know "system settings" is there, the reason I mentioned it is because it is not a good "control panel", as it is uncomplete and sometimes spans beyond the desktop
<hatake_kakashi> Hobbsee: ahh ok
<weedar> Hobbsee, oh yes I am aware of that. I just think they should make kcontrol default instead of system settings. I haven't seen a good argument for "system settings" as of yet :)
<Hobbsee> weedar: i agree with you - apparently the reasoning is "less bugs in SS"
<Hobbsee> i've been known to take out system settings and put kcontrol in the menu
<weedar> Hobbsee, I'd like to meet the person who claims that. As I said, SS spans beyond the desktop, often making certain modules unusable since you can't gain admin-privileges
<Hobbsee> weedar: well, that's what i was told by Riddell, i think it was
<Riddell> hmm?
<Riddell> systemsettings doesn't have less bugs than kcontrol
<Hobbsee> debate on system settings and kcontrol
<Riddell> it's just 10 times more usable
<Hobbsee> oh, i thought that was what i was told
<Hobbsee> tis not!
<weedar> Riddell, how is it more usabel when it doesn't have all of the options kcontrol has?
<Riddell> you like searching randomly ordered tree widgets?
<weedar> s/usabel/usable
<Riddell> weedar: what options doesn't it have?
* Hobbsee can never remember which module any given module is in
<Riddell> Hobbsee: exactly
<Hobbsee> yet in kcontrol, it doesnt matter - there's a search box at the top, that you can type it in, and it goes there immediately
<weedar> Riddell, I think kcontrol is organized great - I don't have trouble finding what I need, and there is a search-bar too
<Riddell> search bar was only added in 3.5, breezy wouldn't have it
<weedar> Riddell, right now I can't remember what option it doesn't include, but I had major issues a week ago finding whatever it was I was looking for :)
<Riddell> and system settings has a search bar too
<Hobbsee> but then you have to look for which icon isnt greyed out, blah, blah blah - oh, and you have to move your mouse further to select the given icon
<weedar> ah, I believe it was the "file associations" lacking in SS
<Hobbsee> then find the selection after finding the correct module
<weedar> the "KDE components" module in SS is not as complete as kcontrol
<Riddell> file associations has no business being in kcontrol, it's for the file manager to handle (which it does)
<Riddell> weedar: in which way?  they should be identicle
* Hobbsee looks around confusedly, after searching for file extensions
<Riddell> oh, it doesn't have all the stuff duplicated from konqueror
<Riddell> that's a feature
<weedar> Riddell, in SS "kde components" includes kde resources and service manager, while in kcontrol you have session manager, spell checker, service manager, kde resources, kde performance, file manager, file associations and components chooser
<hatake_kakashi> Riddell: any clue what happened to that screen saver that displays proteins and that you can import them>
<hatake_kakashi> s/>/?
<weedar> It's not a feature if it means you take out handy stuff
* Hobbsee uses xkill on SS - dont freeze up on me you silly program!
<Riddell> nothing is taken out (except the theme manager), it's all just duplicated from konqueror
<Riddell> hatake_kakashi: no idea
<hatake_kakashi> Riddell: bah, thanks
<Hobbsee> Riddell: would you like a screenie for me to prove you wrong?
<Riddell> possibly lost in the xscreensaver changes, might be in a new xscreensaver-gl package or something
<Riddell> Hobbsee: err, ok
<Hobbsee> sorry, lack of food here - i'm not the nicest person tonight
<Riddell> Hobbsee: wrong on which account?
<hatake_kakashi> Riddell: will look into it, thanks for the heads up
<Hobbsee> Riddell: grabbing the link
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://img492.imageshack.us/img492/1011/snapshot47af.jpg
<weedar> Well, I still feel the duplicating is a nice thing, it's nice to have one place to (k)control everything :) But I guess I'm losing this fight, so I'll just give up
<Hobbsee> weedar: we'll see...
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yeah, all the stuff not in system settings there is because it's already in konqueror
* Hobbsee goes off to look in konq
<weedar> You don't feel having it all in kcontrol is more intuitive Riddell ?
<Hobbsee> er...where in konq?
<weedar> Hobbsee, under settings
* Hobbsee still looks
<Hobbsee> you're kidding!  not all the way down here??
<weedar> Changing settings shouldn't bee easy, if it was everyone would do it
<Hobbsee> for goodness sake!  that's terrible!  what happened to having all the config settings in a central location for easy finding????
* Hobbsee goes insane
<Hobbsee> oh yes, and kcontrol always resizes properly, wish i could say the same for SS :P
<Hobbsee> weedar: indeed, it seems this is the case...
<weedar> Actually, if the resizing issue was fixed SS could almost be usable for at least some of the things I'd like to do
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> hold down alt and click and drag, the solution seems to be
<Riddell> weedar: what's the resizing issue?
<ccc_> the overview in kcontrol is terrible imo, i really like SS
* Riddell hugs ccc_  :)
<freeflying> how can I extract squashfs file
<Riddell> freeflying: remastering live cd?
<freeflying> Riddell: y, I want to remast dapper's
* Hobbsee kicks ccc_ :P
<Hobbsee> shh!
* Hobbsee goes to get another screenie, this time of the resize issue
<Riddell> freeflying: Mithrandir would know
<weedar> Riddell, the resizing issue is that most of the modules span the desktop, making it hard/impossible to get administrator priveleges for the modules that need that
<ccc_> however kde's settings in general is and always has been messy :\ but SS is a step in the right direction.
<Riddell> weedar: I fixed network settings, do you have a list of other troublesome modules?
<weedar> What drugs are you on and how do I get them ccc_ ??
<freeflying> Riddell: what's his nick ? thx
<weedar> Riddell, I'll take a look. Give you feedback in a few
<Hobbsee> Riddell: try printing
<Riddell> freeflying: Mithrandir is the nick :)  on #ubuntu-devel
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://img493.imageshack.us/img493/295/snapshot54xp.jpg
<Riddell> Hobbsee: well, printing doesn't work in dapper anyway :)
<Hobbsee> sure it does
<Hobbsee> works here :P
<Hobbsee> on both network printers, yet it cant find my parallel port printer
<Hobbsee> never has :P
* Hobbsee tries to clear a space off her desk to put her dinner
<Riddell> Hobbsee: on dapper?
<Hobbsee> sure
<Hobbsee> did on mon night
<Riddell> groovy, I think it's just when yu don't have any printers configured yet that it complains
<Hobbsee> cant try now though - hobbsee would get shot!
<Hobbsee> yeah, you just ignore the whinging, add anyway, then print
<Riddell> hmm, maybe I can get away with just patching away the whinging then :)
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<freeflying> Riddell: How about the MainInlusion of scim now ?
<Riddell> freeflying: still sitting in https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuMainInclusionQueue
<Riddell> we need to poke pitti
<Riddell> since he's sitting behind me I could actually poke him
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> where are you now Riddell?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: distosprint
<Hobbsee> which is?
* Hobbsee hasnt heard of that
<ccc_> weedar: not for sale, sorry :)
<weedar> Riddell, issues exist in: printing, networking settings, users & groups, date & time
<Riddell> where they lock us in a room for a week and get told to fix things
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hehe - sounds good to me!
<Riddell> weedar: thanks, I'll make a note to try and get those fixed
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what surprises me abuot the resizing in system settings - that tehy dont have some sort of control on "this is how wide and how long the box can be"
<Riddell> see ubuntu-devel-announce for distrosprint updates
<Hobbsee> will do
<weedar> Riddell, thanks!
<Hobbsee> i feel so out of it - i knew what was going on before i went away!
<Riddell> Hobbsee: how would you control that?  programmers can code them as large as they like
<Riddell> kcontrol scrolls modules as a last resort, system settings can't (yet)
<Hobbsee> ah, is that what they do - scroll would be useful, rather than nothing
<weedar> Would it be possible to check the resolution the user is using and then size the window to maxX-10 and maxY-10 (or similar) ?
<Hobbsee> somehow...i dont know...i dont program!
<Riddell> but mostly modules are designed to just squeeze into kcontrol on a 1024 screen, so system settings adding borders breaks that assumption
<Hobbsee> or that they're designed to work without the kicker
<Riddell> naw, system settings haa toolbar and some text about the admin button at the top
<ludwikc> Witam... mam krotkie pytanie - dlatego nie chce pisac na forum - jak ODinstalowac Kopete? mam wersje 0.10.4 - nie moge wejsc w konfiguracje bo wywala _CALY_ system... :(
<Hobbsee> too bad admin and apply buttons are usually at the bottom
<weedar> exactly
<weedar> SpeedCrunch is a bit too advanced for me, is there a calculator similar to windows calc?
<ccc_> tried kcalc?
<weedar> ccc_, apt-get'ing it as we speak
<weedar> ah, kcalc was exactly what I wanted ccc_  :)
<ccc_> great
<arska> After I upgraded kde from 3.5.0 -> 3.5.1 I have a problem with my keyboard layout: in kcontrol center -> keyboard layout : kyboard model combobox is empty.
<arska> Any idea ?
<Hobbsee> night all...
<jpatrick> http://img500.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot277ir.png <- anyone know how I can get rid of those red and blue lines?
<jpatrick> morning nalioth
<nalioth> howdy y'all
<weedar> jpatrick, I believe you have to turn off showing of changes in document
<jpatrick> weedar: I just talked to the guys in #koffice
<weedar> jpatrick, what did they say? :)
<jpatrick> weedar: apply this diff: http://kdab.net/~dfaure/kotext-enable-final.diff
<weedar> jpatrick, so there was a real bug, not just incorrect settings?
<jpatrick> bug I guess
<jpatrick> was bugging me...
<weedar> hehe
<gnumdk> weedar: packages are going to be updated
<weedar> gnumdk, which?
<gnumdk> http://www.valdyas.org/fading/index.cgi/2006/02/02#hectic
<weedar> ah, brilliant!
<ludwikc> hello
<ludwikc> i've got a problem with my kopete. had v.0.10.3  - everything was ok.
<tristan> Is there any FTP software with graphic interface?
<eidolon> kde has an ftp kioslave.
<eidolon> ftp://ftp.host.com/
<hatake_kakashi> gftp
<Tainted-Wolf> What are some bash aliases you use? I use these: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/536924
<lilminime> hi everyone, ive just installed a fresh install of kubuntu, I use the RT2500 ethernet card, but i cant get wierd net or wireless internet to work, therefore i need some help..
<lilminime> Are there anyone that have had the same problem?
<lilminime> Remeber, I cant get wierd or the wireless
<lilminime> none of 'em is working
<jpatrick> lilminime: admin mode not working?
<lilminime> what do you mean
<lilminime> jpatrick: No
<lilminime> jpatrick: In ubuntu root is locked
<jpatrick> lilminime: I know that, I meant in System Settings
<hatake_kakashi> lilminime: is the card detected? does the card have the modules loaded? does ifconfig or iwconfig show anything?
<lilminime> hatake_kakashi: yes
<lilminime> ive modprobed rt2500
<lilminime> but i still gets no net
<jpatrick> lilminime: set it up in System Settings
<hatake_kakashi> lilminime: did you get any messages after loading? what about dmesg?
<hatake_kakashi> _root: you should never surf the web as rot
<hatake_kakashi> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<hatake_kakashi> bah ubotu :P
<hatake_kakashi> s/rot/root
<_root> halll=
<lilminime> hatake_kakashi: ;p, when i goes to network settings - system settings. it says that the two cards; eth0 and ra0 is disabled
<lilminime> hatake_kakashi: maybe its a way to enable them?
<jpatrick> lilminime: press the admin button
<lilminime> jpatrick: wich admin button?
<jpatrick> lilminime: it's at the bottom near apply
<lilminime> jpatrick: okey im in
<jpatrick> lilminime: goody
<lilminime> jpatrick: now what?
<jpatrick> lilminime: enable & configure them then apply
<makuko> quit
<lilminime> jpatrick: omg its impossible to click on them
<lilminime> its like they are a part of the background
<lilminime> they are hard, or freezed or whatever you call it
<jpatrick> lilminime: odd
<jpatrick> lilminime: greyed-out?
<lilminime> jpatrick: yes
<dark_suic> it's a known bug, isn't it?
<jpatrick> lilminime: then you're not root there :/
<jpatrick> dark_suic: yes
<lilminime> jpatrick: Im not root because i use sudo not su, cuz the root user is locked
<jpatrick> lilminime: clicking "admin mode" should let you have root control over the module
<lilminime> Yesterday i think it was a admin mode button there, but its not here now, i know it must be sounding redicolus
<jpatrick> lilminime: does it go off the screen?
<lilminime> jpatrick: what do you mean?
<ludwikc> i've been loged of - did anybody answer my question about kopete ?
<jpatrick> lilminime: does the window like go off the screen (too far to the edge)
<lilminime> yes
<jpatrick> lilminime: hold down ALT and move it around
<jpatrick> dragging it
<lilminime> ok
<lilminime> jpatrick: ahh, there it was
<lilminime> well now im in there
<jpatrick> :)
<lilminime> in admin mode
<jpatrick> lilminime: now you should be able to touch the controls :)
<lilminime> jpatrick: yes i am
<lilminime> jpatrick: now what?
<jpatrick> lilminime: configure the cards
<lilminime> ok
<jpatrick> then "enable" then apply
<lilminime> jpatrick: when i do that, it shows: enabeled for like a half secound, and then it gets back to Disabled
<jpatrick> :/
<mcbit> Hello,everybody, how are you today, I'still listening your hosts and dooing a lot of fub
<lilminime> jpatrick: any ide why it happens?
<jpatrick> lilminime: horrible bug
<mcbit> It's just happening you, all the time.
<jpatrick> lilminime: you'll have to edit /etc/network/interfaces yourself
<lilminime> jpatrick: No way to get it working then?
<lilminime> jpatrick: omg, do you have an guide link for that?
<mcbit> They have conclusions on having their minds on preparing some new computers. Working arounbd
<mcbit> A je kaksen ki ve kaj po nase
<jpatrick> lilminime: see man:interfaces in Konqueror
<lilminime> ok
<mcbit> interfaces are good
<_jose> everytime i insert a cd rom a message appears: "file or folder media:/hdd/ doesn't exist" but the actual cd contents are on /media/cdrecorder/
<mcbit> besides them, you can developing their roms in scheduling motherboards, so than you can see what kind of glote, do they diserving
<_jose> can someone help me?
<mcbit> jose, ja what kind of help do you need
<_jose> everytime i insert a cd rom a message appears: "file or folder media:/hdd/ doesn't exist" but the actual cd contents are on /media/cdrecorder/
<lilminime> ive configureaded the /etc/network/interfaces after a guide where people where very happy and it worked for most, but it still applys enabled for a half sec and then changes back to normal "disabled"
<thomas> hi! i have a problem with the secure shell! i always get the error message "connect to host xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx port22: connection refused" i am in a network with 3 pcs, in the middle a switch!! can anyone help?
<eidolon> port 22 connection refused is port 22 connection refused.
<eidolon> the machine you're tryign to connect to is refusing the connection.
<`Nomad> Is wine broken going to 3.5.1?
<thomas> don't use wine
<thomas> i know that the machine refuses the connection, but how can i solve the problem that the machine isn't refusing anymore
<`Nomad> thomas:  busted that badly?  shame, it was working fine before
<[Vampis] > hey
<[Vampis] > kkathman:
<kkathman> hey [Vampis]  :)
<visik7> `Nomad: no WFM
<[Vampis] > kkathman: whazup ?
<kkathman> [Vampis] : raining here..man I hope it hangs around..we need it!
<[Vampis] > aah, :)
<[Vampis] > Nice
<trappist> kkathman: you wouldn't be in tx would you
<kkathman> trappist:  yes sir I am
<`Nomad> wfm?
<[Vampis] > :)
* [Vampis]  hates his university
<Tainted-Wolf> Anyone have suggestions for a beginner coding languagE?
<visik7> python
<[Vampis] > erlang
<visik7> asd
<Tainted-Wolf> erlang? asd?
<[Vampis] > Erlang is nice ;)
<Tainted-Wolf> Eh, what is that?
<[Vampis] > You dont know ?
<Tainted-Wolf> No....
<alumnos> hi
<trappist> kkathman: we do indeed need the rain
<[Vampis] > "Erlang is a programming language designed at the Ericsson Computer Science Laboratory. Open-source Erlang is being released to help encourage the spread of Erlang outside Ericsson. "
* DirkGently is away: Back to work
<[Vampis] > http://www.erlang.org/
<_alumnos> choose
<`Nomad> visik7: what is WFM?
<visik7> works for me
<Tainted-Wolf> [Vampis] , I would prefer something more mainstream.
<[Vampis] > We had a project last term using erlang
<[Vampis] > it was fun :>
<[Vampis] > programmed an AI soccerteam
<alumnos> vampis!!!!!!!!!
<[Vampis] > our team came 3d place in the school tournament :)
<[Vampis] > alumnos: yes ?
<alumnos> can you help me
<alumnos> ?
<[Vampis] > with what ?
<alumnos> with a program in c
<lilminime> anyone who has an working eth0 or ra0 /etc/network/interfaces config?
<[Vampis] > Hm, I've only coded C in like 2 weeks :P
<alumnos> where are you from?
<[Vampis] > Sweden
<alumnos> thanks
<[Vampis] > Eeh ? Thanks what ?
<Tainted-Wolf> Hes hacking YOU!!!
<Tainted-Wolf> ROFL, :P
<[Vampis] > well goodluck
<] -[aunter> hi
<alumnos> i working with my english i ve a exam
<alumnos> d
<[Vampis] >  /whois [Vampis] 
<alumnos> are you a man? vampis?
<[Vampis] > No, I'm something in between
<alumnos> well
<[Vampis] > So, whats the deal with you, first you want help with C, then asks where I'm from, then english and now my sex ?
<Tm_T> irrelevant, I think
<alumnos> when you born you was a boy or a girl
<[Vampis] > Both
<Tm_T> [Vampis] : trying to get into your pants ;)
<[Vampis] > Tm_T: ooh ;)
<eBug> i can't get accented characters with oofice2
<eBug> is this a known issue ?
<alumnos> it is fun i just
<eBug> breezy here
<[Vampis] > But I'm afraid my fianc would dissagree ;)
<eBug> accented characters everywhere but in oofice
<eBug>   
<`Nomad> eBug: did you change your keyboard layout to the proper language?
<eBug> see
<`Nomad> oh really..
<Tm_T> eBug: dunno, maybe font issue?
<`Nomad> There must be an override in the OO settings
<eBug> btw they show up fine with gnome
<[Vampis] > alumnos: So you're from mehico ?
<eBug> gnome+OO works fine
<_alumnos> yes
<_alumnos> how do you know that
<`Nomad> weird.. You looked in the Languages settings in OO?
<asraniel> hi, i have a strange problem!! i cant ping localhost (from this computer, the same from which im chating here)
<[Vampis] > Then stop trying to get into my pants and bring me a Corona ;)
<`Nomad> mine all show Default, and all works fine with french
<kkathman> rofl
<_alumnos> would you like it
<_alumnos> ?
* kkathman ^5s [Vampis]  :)
<`Nomad_Away> !wfm
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, `Nomad_Away
<eBug> `Nomad_Away, yes
<Tainted-Wolf> Where can I find some tuts on C?
<eBug> `Nomad_Away, what versions ?
<_alumnos> How old are you vampis?
<Tainted-Wolf> !c
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Tainted-Wolf
* [Vampis]  pours another scotch
<Tainted-Wolf> !C
<ubotu> Tainted-Wolf: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<[Vampis] > _alumnos: give it a rest will you ?
<Tainted-Wolf> !coding
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Tainted-Wolf
<Tainted-Wolf> Damnit.
<Tainted-Wolf> :p
<_alumnos> i do not understand the last part
<Tainted-Wolf> !programming
<ubotu> Tainted-Wolf: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<[Vampis] > _alumnos: Hmm, how could I put it,... .leave me alone ? :P
<_alumnos> wel if you want it
<_alumnos> say me why
<kkathman> _alumnos:  quantos annos ?
<Tainted-Wolf> Where can I find tuts on C?
<[Vampis] > _alumnos: you dont seem to know what u want ?, First C help, then where I'm from, then english lessons, then what sex I have, and age? ... So, what do u really want ?
<[Vampis] > kkathman: I would guess 12 ;)
<Tainted-Wolf> [Vampis] , HEs trying to hack you.
<Tainted-Wolf> ;P
<kkathman> [Vampis] : I'd say thats close
<_alumnos> i am just playing with you
<[Vampis] > Tainted-Wolf: Yes, The combination of my countra, my sex and my age is my root password ;)
<[Vampis] > countra = country
<[Vampis] > :)
<Tainted-Wolf> Damn, you use it too?
<_ganymed> hallo
<Tainted-Wolf> :D
<[Vampis] > Tainted-Wolf: And here I'm sitting and thinking I'm all alone ;)
<kkathman> _alumnos:  this is not a chat channel, if you need help with #kubuntu, ask your question please
<_ganymed> i have a problem setting up my wlan with encryption switched on...
<[Vampis] > _ganymed: Witch encryption ?
<[Vampis] > WEP or WPA-PSK ?
<_ganymed> wep
<Tainted-Wolf> Anyone?
<_ganymed> 13 sign key 104 bits
<[Vampis] > hm, dunno, I use wpa
<_alumnos> are you angry?
<[Vampis] > Just annoid
<_ganymed> i know, wep is not the best, but better than nothing
<[Vampis] > Exactly
<[Vampis] > I havent tried to configure WEP so I'm afraid I cant help you
<_ganymed> anybody here who knows what's going on with this kcontrol module for network config?
<kkathman> _ganymed:  what are you trying to do in the network config part?
<_ganymed> i tried setting up my wlan connection with it and it enters the key 2A2A...
<_ganymed> which is wrong
<_ganymed> bit it doesn't work with iwconfig either
<kkathman> _ganymed:  in kcontrol?? thats odd... setting a WEP key is something you normally set on your router
<[Vampis] > YES, Gene Simmons on tv on sunday !!! :D
<kkathman> oh wait I get what your doing
<_ganymed> i did that. but i have to enter the key for it for my device... otherwise i won't have a connection
<_ganymed> the strange part is coming now:
<_ganymed> i do iwconfig eth1 key s:mykey and check with iwlist eth1 key
<kkathman> _ganymed:  this resource is a very good one:  http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdenetwork/kwifimanager/using.html
<asraniel> if i ping localhost, ethereal shows me that my computer makes the reply packet, but i never recieve it..?? ip adress is correct etc, any ideas?
<_ganymed> everything is fine until i do ifup eth1. it resets the key to 2A2A... .
<[Vampis] > About time
<Tainted-Wolf> ;)
<_ganymed> but if i first do ifup eth1 and THEN (while it is requesting the dhcp server) do iwconfig eth1 key s:mykey it works...
<_ganymed> kkathman: thx
<[Vampis] > Tainted-Wolf: but I was expecting a ping-timeout
<kkathman> hmmm
<[Vampis] > ;)
<Tainted-Wolf> lol
<kkathman> _ganymed:  that may be a bug, have you tried looking for it in the bug system
<kkathman> if not, I'd report that
<_ganymed> well, the network module seems to be a bit tricky anyway when it comes to wlan... i guess, this is sth. that will be improved in the next release :)
<[Vampis] >  *Getting some more coffee*
<kkathman> _ganymed:  the network module in KDE for ubuntu has always been a little bit flaky
<_ganymed> oh yes, kwifi... it crashes everytime i click on network search... without any notice
<_ganymed> will this change? how do i search the bug system?
<kkathman> _ganymed:  I believe there is a search capability there
<_ganymed> sry
<_ganymed> kkathman: what do you mean?
<kkathman> _ganymed:   https://launchpad.net/malone
<kkathman> there is a search feature there
<_ganymed> thanks very much
<kkathman> _ganymed:  np
<thomas> does anyone know how to install the airsnort tool??? i need help
<thomas> i always get the error message: "can't create execute tables"
<[Vampis] > when do u get that ?`When you're running ./configure ?
<_ganymed> ok, i'll try to reconnect. let's see. ciao and thx a lot
<kkathman> thomas:  check Google, there is a specific article on that
<kkathman> thomas: http://www.wi-fiplanet.com/tutorials/article.php/953531
<MrSuper34> hi
<[Vampis] > hi
<pestilence> could somebody tell me why links clicked in mozilla thunderbird open in konqueror?
<kkathman> pestilence:  because your default KDE setting is konqueror
<pestilence> kkathman, where do i change that
<[Vampis] > Thats wierd, I use konq. as default, but my links in firefox always opens in firefox
<kkathman> pestilence:  alt-F2,  type kcontrol, then choose KDE components, choose Web Browser, and type firefox
<kkathman> Im doing that by memory so I hope I didnt leave anything out
<[Vampis] > nope
<[Vampis] > mozilla-firefox
<[Vampis] > not just firefox
<[Vampis] > :)
<[Vampis] > But then u got it right
<pestilence> kkathman, under "component chooser"?  i already set that to firefox
<[Vampis] > nope, my bad, firefox, not mozilla-firefox, that was in gnome
<pestilence> [Vampis] , neither work for me.
<kkathman> pestilence:  then there isnt a reason that I know of
<[Vampis] > same here
<pestilence> kkathman, perhaps it is a bug in the new kde
<kkathman> unless someplace else you have a hard setting that says to open links in an external browser (in firefox)
<[Vampis] > I use the new KDE and I dont have that problem
<kkathman> pestilence: no  cuz mine works fine
<kkathman> and Im on the newest KDE
<pestilence> breezy packages, or dapper?
<kkathman> breezy
<[Vampis] > breezy
<kkathman> if its dapper, thats not released software and just about anything goes there for bugs right now
<[Vampis] > I should go and do the dishes
<pestilence> kkathman, yea.
<pestilence> i don't think there is a way to set a preferred browser from within thunderbird.
<kkathman> pestilence:  I didnt think so
<kkathman> thats the purpose of having the setting in kcontrol
<[Vampis] > :)
<[Vampis] > kkathman: you wanna do my dishes ? :)
<kkathman> pestilence:  now one thing...be sure that if you have that web browser setting to "firefox" that its valid.  go to alt-f2 and type "firefox" and be sure it opens.
<pestilence> kkathman, sure does
<kkathman> [Vampis] :  I'll pass this time
<kkathman> pestilence:  ok...gee I dunno then
<pestilence> it's weird because thunderbird is the only app that does this...everything else opens in firefox
<[Vampis] > hm, choose it in the list then
<[Vampis] > hms
<[Vampis] > copy paste ;)
<[Vampis] > kkathman: daemn :)
<pestilence> [Vampis] , ye, but that's a pain.
<[Vampis] > then I gotta do it myself
<[Vampis] > or else my fianc's gonna kill me
<[Vampis] > :P
<kkathman> pestilence:  what version of firefox?
<pestilence> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.8) Gecko/20060127 Ubuntu/1.0.4 Firefox/1.5
<pestilence> thunderbird: version 1.5 (20060119)
<kkathman> hmmm
<pestilence> what's the procedure for removing ubuntu-desktop?
<pestilence> is that possible.
<eightiesk> hello
<eightiesk> does anyone know wherw i can find some info in kopete
<kkathman> pestilence: well..Im thinking it HAS to be a firefox problem
<eightiesk> it won't connect.
<[Vampis] > hm, I had that problem the other day
<kkathman> because firefox does its own thing..doesnt really respect KDE settings like, say Konq does
<[Vampis] > It doesnt even try to connect ?
<inc|freaky> is there a remote desktop solution for windows-> linux .... i have a laptop and a desktop pc ... i want to be able to control the linux GUI over my laptop (windows)
<eightiesk> ya but when it does it discvonnects within seconds.
<pestilence> kkathman, well, an aptitude dist-upgrade shows an update for firefox.  but i'd like to remove gnome first
<[Vampis] > eightiesk: my didnt even tried to connect
<[Vampis] > inc|freaky: VNC
<pestilence> is there a documented procedure for removing gnome (ubuntu-desktop)?
<eightiesk> pestilence, yeah
<inc|freaky> [Vampis] : is that free?
<[Vampis] > just activte the remote desktop service on the linux, and the install the VNC viewer in windows
<eightiesk> pestilence, do a trerminal login then
<[Vampis] > yep
<inc|freaky> [Vampis] : do you know where i can find that?
<[Vampis] > vnc viewer?
<[Vampis] > http://www.realvnc.com/download.html
<inc|freaky> and server
<eightiesk> pestilence, then do sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<[Vampis] > server its integrated in gnome and KDE
<inc|freaky> thx :D
<inc|freaky> [Vampis] : ohhh, thx a lot :D
<pestilence> eightiesk, i thought that would just remove the meta-package, and not all it's dependencies.  i guess i'll give that a shot
<[Vampis] > inc|freaky: you use KDE or Gnome ?
<inc|freaky> kde ;D
<kkathman> pestilence:  I'd guess you can do a sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<eightiesk> i mean.
<[Vampis] > inc|freaky: Internet / Desktop sharing then
<inc|freaky> thx :D
<[Vampis] > np
<kkathman> but if you have gtk depependent apps they will cease to work
<[Vampis] > NOW I'm going to pee
<inc|freaky> im currently upgrading to breezy it takes some time to finish ^^
<eightiesk> pestilence, alot of programs u use in KDE still need gnome lib. and such
<pestilence> kkathman, eightiesk, it indeed only removes ubuntu-desktop -- a meta-package
<pestilence> eightiesk, that may be, but there should be some way of removing the bulk of gnome
<eightiesk> !removinggnome
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, eightiesk
<eightiesk> i dunno
<eightiesk> !gnome
<pestilence> i mean, when you install kubuntu it doesn't install gnome too does it?
<eightiesk> no
<[Vampis] > no
<eightiesk> just kde.
<pestilence> right, so that's what i'm hoping to pare this down to.  maybe i shouldn't waste my time
<eightiesk> this is my 3rd week using linux
<pestilence> eightiesk, ah :)
<eightiesk> and i'm learing fast
<eightiesk> the key is to redo everything
<eightiesk> over and over
<eightiesk> till you know it inside and out
<eightiesk> like in reinstall kubuntu daily.
<eightiesk> and then all the software.
<pestilence> eightiesk, i would think that other distros would force you to learn faster, but more power to you.
<kkathman> pestilence:  kubuntu does not install anything gnome
<pestilence> kkathman, right.  so how do i get back to that state :)
<kkathman> just remove ubuntu-desktop
<eightiesk> well at work they us kubuntu
<kkathman> that will remove virtually all things gnome
<pestilence> kkathman, that's just a meta-package, removing it doesn't actually remove anything
<eightiesk> thats the real reason...
<kkathman> pestilence:  well give it a try and see if it doesnt :)
<pestilence> kkathman, done.
<pestilence> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<pestilence>   ubuntu-desktop
<Reborn> hello
<eightiesk> pestilence, alot of things depend on ubuntu desktop to run.
<eightiesk> pestilence, they will also be removed.
<Reborn> what is the easiest way to install mplayer?
<pestilence> eightiesk, not really, if you are using full-out kde
<eightiesk> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<kkathman> pestilence:  if you remove ubuntu-desktop, you wont have gnome or any of its components, or apps
<Reborn> i can't find mplayer in the repositories
<pestilence> kkathman, that's the idea :)
<kkathman> then remove ubuntu-desktop
<pestilence> kkathman, so ubuntu-desktop has a lot of dependencies, but nothing depends on it.  that's why removing it doesn't remove anything
<eightiesk> u need to
<Reborn> could not find package mplayer
<eightiesk> add multiverse to the end of the universe re
<kkathman> sigh
<kkathman> ok  well suit yourself
<vir--> hi.. i've a problem.. i've built a own kernel.. but i cant boot it.. i've compiled ext3 support into the kernel.. but the kernel dont generate a initrd.img.. how do create a new initrd for my new kernel?.. or how do i get rid of the "VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) "
<pestilence> kkathman, you don't believe me?  i just removed ubuntu-desktop, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7948
<Reborn> do you know of a repository that has mplayer in it?
<pestilence> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/graphics/mplayer-586
<pestilence> !tell Reborn about multiverse
<inc|freaky> [Vampis] : umm, i need a real server, without the need of invitations ...
<inc|freaky> i mean the remote desktop sharing
<kkathman> pestilence:  did you install kubuntu from disk?
<kkathman> pestilence:  and did you use aptitude to isntall ubuntu-desktop?
<pestilence> kkathman, i installed kubuntu with "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop" from ubuntu
<pestilence> i think i'm just going to start removing the gnome packages.  one of them is bound to snare a huge chunk of the install
<eightiesk> pestilence,  try sudo apt-get remove-dep ubuntu-desktop
<kkathman> hmmm Im just curious why the aptitude remove wont remove then...cuz its supposed to keep up with dependencies...if it doesnt, then all this talk of "RPM Hell" is just as founded in Debian/ubuntu :)
<pestilence> invalid operation :-D
<eightiesk> ic.
<pestilence> kkathman, like i said, ubuntu-desktop depends on a lot of things
<pestilence> kkathman, but i don't think any package depends on it
<eightiesk> ususally add -dep and it will install or remove anything u need
<kkathman> pestilence:  icck definitely a bad thing I fear
<pestilence> eightiesk, i think the only -dep that works is build-dep
<pestilence> kkathman, i think i saw a program that removes the dependencies smartly.
<eightiesk> no ive removed gaim that way.
<eightiesk> and my dam Kopete still won't connect
<arrinmurr> pestilence: so you want all the gnome stuff gone, rigth? i could give you a list of packages that would be installed on my kubuntu if i installed ubuntu-desktop
<pestilence> arrinmurr, that would work :-D
<gibarian> hey everyone...
<eightiesk> w00t kopete connected
<eightiesk> not anyone know if i can move the folders around?
<apokryphos> Riddell: or here, rather :)
<pestilence> eightiesk, what is your question?
<arrinmurr> pestilence: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/537125
<eightiesk> like in kopete how do i move the folders around?
<eightiesk> in the buddy list
<pestilence> eightiesk, dunno.  i use gaim
<pestilence> you can do that in gaim.
<eightiesk> me2 since its first release.
<eightiesk> but i wanna try kopete.
<pestilence> arrinmurr, thank you
<pestilence> arrinmurr, xchat xchat-common haha i'll lose this window if i uninstall those
<inc|freaky> where can i download kakuake?
<arrinmurr> pestilence: well, konversation is better anyway ;)
<pestilence> lemme fire it up and see
<apokryphos> inc|freaky: do you mean yakuake?
<humboldt> is there a way to send a message to a kde desktop user (or all current xserver users) from the console or from an other kde session? something like net send?
<_JakubS> humboldt: dcop --all-sessions --all-users knotify something
<_JakubS> as root
<humboldt> cool
<humboldt> and is there a way to speak to a specific user?
<_JakubS> dcop --help
<Riddell> apokryphos: hmm?
<apokryphos> Riddell: regarding the "installing akode-mpeg wants to remove juk, kttsd etc"
<cheese> how do i install ati linux display drivers?
<apokryphos> cheese: /msg ubotu ati
<seashell11> /ubotu tell cheese about ati
<evilh> my dvd playback is super choppy and putting my cpu usage at 100%. any ideas as to why and how to fix?
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<MetaMorfoziS> i have a problem about shutting down:
<MetaMorfoziS> When i go tu the "kde" menu -> logout -> shutdown
<MetaMorfoziS> during the shutdown it throw forme 2 errors
<MetaMorfoziS> like windows's "don't send" window...
<inc|freaky> hi all. how can i install the nvidia drivers ?
<MetaMorfoziS> the klauncher and the kicker going to frozen...
<MetaMorfoziS> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=nvidia&titlesearch=C%ADmek#head-e2ebd70ede0e3eb2117ffbd618d2295dd1540dca
<MetaMorfoziS> inc|freaky ^^
<MetaMorfoziS> so, anybody has an idea?
<maxtor> hii
<maxtor> i need help
<MetaMorfoziS> detto
<MetaMorfoziS> :DDD
<_maxtor> somebody can help me??
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<MetaMorfoziS> but if you not write your question, nobody going to answer for you:)
<MetaMorfoziS> my english is bad, so ubotu has the powa!:)
<_maxtor> Im noob in this, i want to know how install programs, i read toturials but i dont undestand them
<MetaMorfoziS> _maxtor , i'm using linux about a week but i have a little knowledge about this.
<MetaMorfoziS> so you can isntall packages
<MetaMorfoziS> packages are the programs
<MetaMorfoziS> like editors, drivers anything
<_maxtor> :(
<MetaMorfoziS> the package isntalling vas easyer than the simple download -> configure compile
<MetaMorfoziS> why?
<MetaMorfoziS> go to: kde menu -> system utilities (or sg) and find adept
<MetaMorfoziS> but if you type "adept" to the terminal its the same
<MetaMorfoziS> adept is a pacakge manager
<MetaMorfoziS> easy to use, you tipe what you want, check it and install.
<kkathman> _maxtor:  are you familiar with the Adept tool?
<_maxtor> nop im NOOB.... sorry
<MetaMorfoziS> many package manager available
<MetaMorfoziS> the easiest is the apt-get :)
<MetaMorfoziS> in terminal
<_maxtor> ok
<MetaMorfoziS> apt-get mozilla-thunderbird
<MetaMorfoziS> but in adept you have a gui, a graphical finding section etc
<kkathman> _maxtor:  you might want to read up on  packages and Adept, or Aptitude before attempting installs. You'll definitely want to do your first update as soon as possible
<_maxtor> ok
<MetaMorfoziS> kkathman: have you an idea about my problem? ^^
<kkathman> MetaMorfoziS:  flooding a little bude
<kkathman> hehe
<_maxtor> i only want program in C++ and JAVA
<kkathman> what issue do you have?
<kkathman> _maxtor:  get your system updated first if you've just installed
<_maxtor> ok
<MetaMorfoziS> [2006-02-03 18:21:20]  <kkathman> what issue do you have? <- for me?
<kkathman> _maxtor:  its good to read alot at first
<_maxtor> ok
<kkathman> yes MetaMorfoziS
<inc|freaky> umm, what sources are there for kubuntu, which i can add to the sources.list? is there a contrib and a non-free tree?
<_maxtor> kkathman i have to many package for install
<MetaMorfoziS> i've got 1-2 error window at shutting down from kde (not halt)
<kkathman> inc|freaky:  only about 17,000
<MetaMorfoziS> about klauncher and kicker is "not responding"
<inc|freaky> yea, is there a contrib or non-free source?
<kkathman> inc|freaky:  for what?
<kkathman> all the source is free more or less
<inc|freaky> i know
<kkathman> give or take a few things
<inc|freaky> nm ^^
<kkathman> inc|freaky: im not sure what you are asking specifically
<kkathman> _maxtor:  what do you mean that you have too many packages?
<_maxtor> hey kkathman i have a acer lc2413lci notebook but i dont know if my wireles card was installed
<_maxtor> mmm
<kkathman> _maxtor:  you mean in your computer?  or if kubuntu installed the software for it
<inc|freaky> kkathman: thx, im trying to install the nvidia drivers the "debian way" but that doesnt work. and im using the k7 kernel so the tutorial https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia doesnt work, too
<_maxtor> kubuntu
<kkathman> inc|freaky:  if you have a debian package you can use dpkg -i
<inc|freaky> i dont have any
<inc|freaky> it says
<inc|freaky> "Installation of the nvidia-kernel-source source failed igoring this package
<inc|freaky> ;D
<kkathman> inc|freaky: you cant really interchange debian and kubuntu packages
<kkathman> so if you are trying to, thats a prob
<inc|freaky> yo
<inc|freaky> im trying to install the nvidia drivers
<kkathman> inc|freaky:  from the ubuntu repos?
<inc|freaky> generally, the way how to do so
<kkathman> inc|freaky:  see if this helps:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074
<kkathman> if not, Google "nvidia driver install Ubuntu" and you'll get a lot of resources
<inc|freaky> thx ^^
<Reborn> is there a way to stop dvd playback from stuttering with okle/vlc/xine?
<arrinmurr> Reborn: do you have dma enabled on your dvd-drive?
<Reborn> i just did that... and it works now... but do i have to do that everytime i want to play one?
<arrinmurr> Reborn: there's instructions on how to get it permanent https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<Reborn> thanks
<Nirvana> !dma
<Nirvana> aww, there's an ubotu fact for DMA!
<blueyed> Where's the list of used locales on the system? The one that "locale -a" outputs?
<asraniel> i just installed the ATI drivers, now all my fonts are huge. how can i solve that?
<Nirvana> asraniel: go to kcontrol
<Nirvana> asraniel: under appearence & themes > fonts
<Nirvana> Wait, do you mean to tell me you have to install drivers for ATI cards? I have a RAGE mobility, and it was sensed, and I didn't install any drivers... must only be an issue with newer cards (mines ~3 years old)
<Nirvana> ^^ hehe
<Nirvana> booted because someone regged that nick already :P
<asraniel> Nirvana: no you dont have to, but my X server felt slow.. but the font change wont solve it, because everything it too big. i think its a dpi problem.. perhaps i can find the sollution
<Nirvana> asraniel: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Nirvana> WOW! LAG = 55 s
<asraniel> Nirvana: what does that command exactly do?
<Nirvana> reconfigures your xserver (fixes most resolution problems)
<Nirvana> ohh
<Nirvana> btw, it requires root, so sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Nirvana> !dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubotu> Nirvana: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Nirvana> nope, ubotu can't help :P
<tecs> whenusing the add printer wizard...which should i choose if my printer in an hp 720 c....HP? or HP(HPLIP)? then what model Deskjet 720 c or Deskjet 720 c pnm2ppa?
<hatake_kakashi> asraniel: it basically goes through the xorg configuration file but doing it in a more friendlier sort of manner
<hatake_kakashi> asraniel: and btw, you should consider getting your video card's specific linux binary if possible
<Nirvana> tecs: I'd say try the plain one first
<tecs> but it wont work.... acctually both wont.
<tecs> does kde print manager come with kde desktop naturally or do i have to add it too?
<tecs> because it wont load up when i click it
<inc|freaky> where can i get the kde3.5 packages from which are said to be updated
<inc|freaky> i upgraded to breezy from hoary an jhour ago still got kde3.4.something
<sampan> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<evilh> whats a good, easy to use firewall?
<sampan> evilh, by default, (k)ubuntu has no services turned on that listen for (uninvited) external packets.  unless you're running a server of some kind (non-default), you don't really need a firewall at all.
<sampan> evilh  but, if you still want one, firestarter (in the repos) is easy to install, set up, and allows for on-the-fly changes to iptables
<evilh> sampan: ok thanks. since i dont need one then no point messing with one
<inc|freaky> WTF happened to firefox and thunderbird?!? they cant be installed into the bin directory anymore i have to execute it in the unextracted directory!!!!
<inc|freaky> so no F2 --> firefox anymore
<inc|freaky> :(((
<howcomes> inc|freaky are you trying to upgrade to 1.5 ?
<inc|freaky> i installed the breezy packages and noticed they're old so i downloaded the .tar.gzs and found out that theres no installer
<inc|freaky> for any of them
<howcomes> i see
<inc|freaky> :(((((
<inc|freaky> that REALLY!!! sucks
<howcomes> well i can tell you how to upgrade to Firefox 1.5
<inc|freaky> no i think i will install windows again, there i can at least install firefox and thunderbird
<rich0rd> lol
<rich0rd> just do that
<inc|freaky> just be quiet
<howcomes> inc|freaky
<howcomes> look at this -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<inc|freaky> yea?
<inc|freaky> thx
<howcomes> that will get you upgraded to firefox 1.5
<howcomes> the same instructions may work for Thunderbird as well
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody have a little time to write me a very little bash script?
<MetaMorfoziS> i want a keyboard changer script, which view the current keymap, and if its us set it to hu and if it hu set it to en
<MetaMorfoziS> setxkbmap hu
<MetaMorfoziS> setxkbmap us
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody?
<Ra211> how do I upgrade to KDE 3.5.1?
<MetaMorfoziS> Ra211: simply, apt-get upgrade
<Ra211> 0 upgraded, 0 installed, etc...?
<howcomes> Ra211
<howcomes> I wrote a HOWTO , gimme a sec to get it
<howcomes> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=124812
<howcomes> there ya go
<weedar> there's also a link on the kubuntu homepage
<Ra211> thanks... was looking for that on the forums already
<weedar> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<rizo> please help somebody with kde and gnome font conflict can't change fonts in gnome and google reader not looking right in all browsers
<rizo> because of font
<rizo> file:///home/rizo/Desktop/greader.png
<rizo> please help somebody with kde and gnome font conflict can't change fonts in gnome and google reader not looking right in all browsers because of the font issue..
<nat> is someone is using raki ?
<GuS> Hi!
<GuS> People... i wanna ask.. wich ML i must join to help with Spanish translations for Kubuntu apps?
<GuS> or wich place...
<trappist> |GuS|: try in #kubuntu-es
<|GuS|> thanks
<Riddell> |GuS|: kubuntu will not be in launchpad.net for translations for another couple of months yet when dapper opens for translation
<Riddell> |GuS|: you can always help the KDE spanish team in the mean time
<|GuS|> Ok Riddell , thanks for the Tip :)
<lwizardl> hi
<lwizardl> does the x86 install cd have an option for laptops with small hd's
<|GuS|> Well.. thanks!.. cya around!
<visik7> |wizard| use xubuntu or run ubuntu-server
<lwizardl> whats xubuntu
<weedar> I installed firefox 1.5 directly from the tarball, instead of following the guide. How wrong was that?
<ziza> weedar: nothing wrong in that
<weedar> Some pages don't play movies, although mplayer worked for the old firefox. Any tips ziza? :)
<ziza> hm, i'm sorry, but i'm not that much into embedded media on webpages you know, but maybe it's because the mplayer plugin for firefox can't be found by FF 1.5
<ziza> i think i have the same problem, but i'm too lazy to configure it :)
<ziza> if i really want to see embedded media i just look into the sourcecode, download the streaming file and open it explicitly with the player of my choice :)
<ziza> what a terrific helper i am :D
<weedar> I think you're doing fine :)
<ziza> hehe
<weedar> I should probably google some more first, then ask somewhere again
<ziza> maybe a search on www.ubuntuforums.org might help
<lwizardl> so if i install kubuntu as a server i should beable to change it to a desktop style correct?
<weedar> ziza, the answer was right infront of me..  sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/* . =)
<weedar> It wa actually in the guide I didn't follow
<ziza> cool
<humboldt> Does anybody know how to get the kwrited to work in ubuntu breezy? I read in some mailing list that it was disabled in debian due to some security reason. However, I think this is an important piece of software for delivering messages of all sort directly to the users (like please save all your work, system is on UPS now due to power failure, system will shut down in 10 minutes if power does not come back online).
<ziza> kwrited = kwrite?
<ziza> has been working all the time on my system
<m_tadeu> hi...i have mounted a partition with write permissions, but some directories are read only...howcome?
<CarstenP> which games should i try?
<evilh> kbounce rocks
<ziza> Solitaire :P
<smoet> uhm, because it only means you can write to the partition. that doesn't mean everything on the partition has write permissions.
<m_tadeu> smoet: its a fat32 and all directories were created with windows, so they should have the same permission settings, i guess
<smoet> oh sorry i thought you were talking about a linux filesystem. then i don't know why that is
<CarstenP> is there a website with some k-games?
<evilh> there is all kinds of games in the repositories
<CarstenP> i mean, where they are presented? i am looking for puzzle type games, but i dont know the names
<specialbuddy> how do I get a root terminal up
<humboldt> ziza: kwrite is an editor. kwrited is a daemon to receive and display message sent via wall and write some old old UNIX messaging tools (very rudimentary but usefull).
<specialbuddy> because it won't let me in ever after I install
<evilh> if you hover over the package itll give a short description
<m_tadeu> is there a tool to convert a fat32 to ext3( without formating )?
<vandal> hey where can i get a list of repository mirrors?
<vandal> mine appears down
<thehil> Some people reported that after an upgrade of KDE on Kubuntu5.10, you cannot unlock the screen if you lock it.
<fatbrain> Hi, I have installed Subversion on my kubuntu, do I need apache to access the svn repository from a remote location?
<thehil> vandal, from http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<thehil> fatbrain: I guess not
<fatbrain> thehil: Do I have to start some svn application on my kubuntu?
<fatbrain> thehil: like, some sort of service or something?
<thehil> fatbrain: svn is independent from Apache. are you running it as a client or a server?
<fatbrain> server
<fatbrain> I want to access my svn repo from another computer (using tcp)
<thehil> fatbrain: try to locate the server of svn from /etc/init.d/
<thehil> fatbrain: I dont use svn but I would try /etc/init.d/svn restart to start it
<monteiro> when i install something with "adept" the program crashes. Anyone knows how to solve that?
<thehil> monteiro: give the crash debug info
<fatbrain> thehil: ok, thanks, I'll try that
<lwizardl> after i install kde (kdm) how do i start it
<thehil> fatbrain: Hope you find more info from google
<thehil> lwizardl: if you want to start KDE, startkde: /usr/bin/startkde would do it; if you want to switch from xdm to kdm, you have to edit files in /etc
<lwizardl> startkde not found
<thehil> lwizardl: I can find startkde in my system. How did you install KDE?
<lwizardl> sudo apt-get install kdm
<thehil> lwizardl: you installed kdm not kde. do you have kde?
<lwizardl> i don't think so
<paulvolk> Hey guys
<thehil> lwizardl: why do you want kdm if you dont have kde? kdm is probably in /etc/kde/kdm /usr/bin/kdm
<lwizardl> trying to install it i was told to do a server install
<lwizardl> but i need a gui and prefer kde
<g33k> hi
<g33k> can anyone help me with an kubuntu problem ?
<g33k> i am new
<thehil> g33k: what problem/
<paulvolk> I want to install linux on a second hd and have windows on the primary. I have windows installed on the primary and have about 1 gig on the primary if it is needed. how do I install Kubuntu so that I have a dual boot system?
<g33k> okay i explain
<g33k> if i use apt-get i get an error with eagle-usb-utils
<specialbuddy> how do I get a root terminal
<thehil> paulvolk: you can boot kubuntu and install it if you have a 2nd HD. It will produce dual boot by default
<g33k> i have to configure it or simething like that
<thehil> specialbuddy: sudo -s
<g33k> what is eagle-usb-utils
<g33k> and how to configure ?
<specialbuddy> thanks
<thehil>  g33k: nenver heard of it
<g33k> mmhh okay
<paulvolk> ok but I have windows on the primary and 1 gig on the primary if needed but the bios is so old that I can not choose to boot from the secondary instead of primary
<thehil>  g33k: why do you need it?
<g33k> because of this error i cant use apt-get
<g33k> and apt is very important
<g33k> i just wanna install mp3 for amarok
<thehil> paulvolk: you will modify MBR (boot master record) to produce dual boot. 1 gigabyte for kubuntu is not enough. You need 2 to have a full functional kubuntu
<beefsprocket> paulvolk, grub (grand unified bootloader) will detect your installations, both ubuntu and windows and give you the choice of either one
<thehil> g33k: eloberate the error more
<g33k> eloberate ?
<g33k> mmh okay
<g33k> i wll try
<paulvolk> but I only have 1 gig and I have a secon hd that is free
<thehil> g33k: elaborate the error
<g33k> at the end there is an error like this
<g33k> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<paulvolk> I want the boot part on the primary and the data stored (like programs) on the secondary
<beefsprocket> paulvolk, so do you have the 2nd hdd connected as slave to the primary ide channel?
<thehil> g33k: what was before that
<paulvolk> um I am not sure
<weedar> What is the prefered partitioning tool with a GUI for kubuntu?
<thehil> paulvolk: elaborate your disk schema
<LjL> weedar: you could use qtparted
<beefsprocket> is it on the same cable as the other hard drive or is it on a cdrom's cable?
<thehil> weedar: Theres no GUI partition tool by default in kubuntu
<g33k> it said "Configure eagle-usb-utils ein ...."
<thehil>  weedar: grub is prefered
<g33k> Then came an error
<paulvolk> probobly same cable as the hd
<g33k> moment
<g33k> dpkg: Error configure eagle-usb-utils (--configure):
<thehil> paulvolk: I have only few minutes to help you. Give me the partitions on the disks. how many disk do you have?
<weedar> I will look into those LjL and thehil
<paulvolk> 2 disks
<g33k> Subprocess post-installation script has Errorcode 127
<thehil> g33k: you were installing eagle-usb-utils but apt failed to configure it
<LjL> thehil: is grub a partition editor as well?
<g33k> i translate the error from german to english
<g33k> its not 1:1
<thehil> paulvolk: 2 empty disks? elaborate them
<g33k> yes
<paulvolk> primary is 40 gigs slave 10 I have 1 gig free on primary the rest is windows
<thehil> g33k: why do you use German version?
<weedar> I'd love a partitioning tool with a GUI and the possibility to format partitions with different formats (ext3,fat32,ntfs, etc..)
<paulvolk> the slave is empty
<StR> Hi all...
<g33k> because i am german ^^
<thehil> weedar: webmin has a GUI for grub.
<StR> I have a problem with my kontact in kde3.51 ... it crashes if I select the mail vew, and then return to summary....
<thehil>  g33k: Damn German. The same as my roommate.
<thehil> g33k: I take that back. Some german girls are HOT!
<weedar> which reminds me, I installed webmin some time ago.. I was unable to log in
<g33k> Are you studing ?
<weedar> do I have to make a root account thehil ?
<thehil> g33k: in www.cwu.edu
<g33k> Where are you from ?
<thehil>  weedar : normally no. whats the purpose?
<thehil> g33k: China. I am located in USA now
<weedar> thehil, to log into webmin :)
<thehil>  g33k: are you in USA?
<g33k> You are from China ?
<LjL> weedar: qtparted can do that, i think
<thehil>  g33k: Do you instant message?
<g33k> Very nice i like asian.
<g33k> yes
<weedar> LjL, ah I see I was looking at the wrong program, Kqtparted
<thehil> g33k: what IM do you use?
<paulvolk> thehil did you hear me?
<StR> can anyone checks if kontact crashes too in kde 3.5.1?
<g33k> i use Kopete with ICQ
<jindiaz> hey can anyone help me really quick here?  i need some help setting up a windows xp and linux network
<thehil> weedar: make an root account and install webmin. it should work
<weedar> thehil, so in other words webmin won't work in kubuntu with a root-account?
<thehil>  g33k: you can add my AIM: allhilbert . I will help you later.
<g33k> okay
<g33k> thanks
<thehil> weedar: probably without a root account
<thehil>  weedar: Mine is working
<paulvolk> thehil can you please help me?
<weedar> thehil, with your normal account?
<_Blaise> hello everyone
<thehil>  paulvolk: with my normal account? what do you mean? are you trying to make webmin work?
<thehil>  paulvolk: I have to go in 4 min
<thehil>  paulvolk: Quick! Shoot it!
<paulvolk> no with the install issue
<paulvolk> on the 2 hd?
<jindiaz> yah... um anyone?
<jindiaz> please
<kkathman> jindiaz: whats the problem?
<beefsprocket> jindiaz: what's up?
<thehil> paulvolk: I have experience with it enough and Id like to help you but I have to go. I will leave my email and you can reach me
<paulvolk> ok
<jindiaz> just quickly. how would i go about setting up a windows xp and linux netwrok
<paulvolk> what is your email?
<thehil> paulvolk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/hil
<weedar> thehil, yes I asked if webmin worked with your normal user account, without the need to install/create a root account
<paulvolk> ok
<paulvolk> thanks
<kkathman> jindiaz: be sure that your windows areas are shared first
<g33k> thehil, got an  UIN ?
<thehil>  g33k: i dont use ICQ. I use AIM
<jindiaz> ok, so set those as shared folders first?
<kkathman> jindiaz: yes
<g33k> Did i have to make me an AIM account first ?
<jindiaz> ok, one moment, this will only take a second
<kkathman> jindiaz: its best if all boxes are on the same workgroup too
<g33k> Dont know AIM, never used it
<thehil>  g33k: probably not. They are compatible . try to force to add me. If you have gmail, you can add me too
<kkathman> jindiaz: on your linix box you
<kkathman> jindiaz: on the linux box you will want to run samba
<g33k> okay i will try
<kkathman> jindiaz: actually if you installed from the disk and have no probelems connecting to the net, when you open conqueror they should be seen
<jindiaz> ok so i put one folder as a share to start with, from there ill do the rest later
<thehil> weedar: When I installed webmin, I had my root password configured. Whats your problem of webmin?
<jindiaz> o really?
<thehil>  g33k:  do you have gmail?
<weedar> thehil, my problem is the inability to login to webmin, but then again I don't have a separate root account
<jindiaz> where would they be in konquerer?
<_home> is there a goog media player for kubuntu 5.10?
<thehil>  g33k: Add my gmail account by accessing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/hil
<kkathman> jindiaz: yes, open Konqueror and you should see them, or put in their network address  as  smb://192.168.x.y  whatever it is
<weedar> _home, yes there are many. VLC, mplayer, xine and others
<thehil> weedar: try to re-configure webmin from apt-get
<kkathman> jindiaz:  those without the $ will be the shared folders
<weedar> thehil, good idea, I'll look into that. Thank you :)
<kkathman> jindiaz: try those things first, if you have probs, then you may have firewall things, etc
<jindiaz> uhhh i dont see anything there
<_home> can anyone help me installing vlc?
<jindiaz> when i open samba it says its unable to find any workgroups
<kkathman> jindiaz:  as I mentioned above..they need to be on the same workgroup
<kkathman> they dont NEED to be, but its best
<jindiaz> damn.  ok how do i do that with these?  they are linked through a switch
<jindiaz> then to a router
<jindiaz> then to modem
<jindiaz> etc etc
<g33k> I am registering at AIM
<g33k> then i will add you
<_Blaise> Can someone tell me where to find my boot logs please?
<trispace> _Blaise: in /var/log/dmesg you'll find the kernel boot log
<_Blaise> thanks!
<kkathman> jindaz check your windows box and see what the workgroup is
<jindiaz> ok one sec
<kkathman> or
<kkathman> check what your linux box workgroup is and change the windows one
<kkathman> whichever you want
<kkathman> the WORKGROUP setting for your linux is in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<_home> is there no synaptic in kubuntu??
<beefsprocket> nope
<beefsprocket> but you can use adept etc. to get it if you really really need it
<kkathman> _home yes there is
<jindiaz> the windows one ios the default, mshome
<kkathman> jindiaz: ok you can change either one..its your choice
<jindiaz> ok so ill just change the linux one to make it easy
<jindiaz> so where do i edit that file?
<jindiaz> or how... to be more precise
<kkathman> jindiaz:  edit at root,  the file  /etc/samba/smb.conf
<kkathman> jindiaz:  look for the line WORKGROUP=
<jindiaz> at root?  i cant do it through konquerer?
<kkathman> jindiaz:  no
<jindiaz> crap
<jindiaz> ok, where then?  and in konquerer, it does say workgroup = mshome btw
<LeeJunFan> small price to pay in exchange for security.
<kkathman> jindiaz:  if you are on kubuntu,  alt-f2 then type  kdesu kate
<kkathman> LeeJunFan:  I am on a phone call..can you help jindiaz please
<jindiaz> cool, got kate oppen
<kkathman> he's just trying to see his windows shares
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: yeah.
<kkathman> thanx
<jindiaz> thanx kkathman
<jindiaz> and lee
<kkathman> LeeJunFan:  he needs to check the workgroup..thats where I was goin
<LeeJunFan> jindiaz: now file->open and open your /etc/samba/smb.conf
<jindiaz> ok cool, got it up
<StR> Hi all
<StR> anyone could help me check if kontact crashes?
<LeeJunFan> jindiaz: make sure it's set to workgroup = MSHOME
<LeeJunFan> if in fact that is the name of the workgroup.
<jindiaz> yup, it already does
<LeeJunFan> jindiaz: lemme read back a bit and see what's going on.
<StR> anyone else with kde 3.5.1 with a crashing kontact?
<jindiaz> haha ok man, ill be waiting here
<LeeJunFan> jindiaz: how are you testing to see if you can see your other machine?
<LeeJunFan> jindiaz: from a shell try typing 'smbclient -L localhost' just hit [enter]  and password prompt and paste your results to http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<weedar> Any ideas why a computer running kubuntu would freeze after installing a harddrive that at least in theory works?
<jindiaz> ummm im not
<jindiaz> in terminal right?
<jindiaz> just type that?
<LeeJunFan> jindiaz: if you open konqueror in location what do you see if you type 'smb:/' [enter] 
<LeeJunFan> jindiaz: yeah
<LeeJunFan> w/o the ' marks
<LjL> weedar: uh, dunno, i suppose the master/slave jumpers are set correctly?
<jindiaz> a message pops up.  unable to find any computers in your local network
<jindiaz> and yah i typed that in to terminal, it says...
<jindiaz> Error connecting to 127.0.0.1 (Connection refused)
<weedar> LjL, yes the harddrive is set as master on the secondary IDE. When on cable-select linux wouldn't boot properly (for some odd reason it set itself to slave which is the same as the cd-rom drive)
<jindiaz> Connection to localhost failed
<LjL> weedar: what does it mean that it "freezes"?
<weedar> The freeze occured after having booted and while running as normal. The hard-drive wasn't even in use at the time of the freeze
<LjL> oh
<LjL> did that only happen once?
<weedar> yes it happened just now
<weedar> the reason why I quit last time
<LjL> well, i know linux doesn't crash very often, but perhaps it was just a coincidence
<LeeJunFan> jindiaz: what about in konqueror?
<LeeJunFan> smb:/
<jindiaz> yah it says "Unable to find any workgroups in your local network"
<LjL> weedar: couldn't your power supply be overloaded?
<weedar> LjL, that is my current theory since I got this hard-drive after replacing it with another one that gave the same result
<weedar> LjL, although to be fair the other one also gave an error during boot-up (S.M.A.R.T.)
<LeeJunFan> jindiaz: odd, I have a similar setup here, one winxp home, and my linux box w/o samba-server, just like yours, I've not touched any configs.
<weedar> while this one did not
<weedar> did/does
<LjL> weedar: well, install the smart utilities to be sure
<LjL> weedar: the package name is smartmontools i think
<weedar> LjL, great tip, thank you!
<LjL> weedar: i don't think that will tell you anything if the power supply is the problem, though
<weedar> Well, the psu and casing is fairly new..
<jindiaz> me neither
<LeeJunFan> jindiaz: do you have a firewall setup on your windows box?
<LjL> weedar: perhaps also get sensord, that can monitor some voltages and stuff if your motherboard has that feature
<StR> Riddell: are you there?
<jindiaz> ummmmm on the windows i have sygate and peerguardian running,
<LjL> weedar: actually, lm-sensors should be all that you need, not sensord. well actually you could also find a graphical frontend to it nicer, like KSensors
<LeeJunFan> jindiaz: I'm not familiar with either of those but they could be disallowing your windows machine from both broadcasting and/or allowing connections to it.
<LeeJunFan> jindiaz: what about smbclient -L [ip of your windows machine] 
<jindiaz> ok let me turn them off
<jindiaz> lol, ok that was the problem
<jindiaz> ok but now i have another
<jindiaz> lol
<jindiaz> ok so i got into the mshome thing
<jindiaz> then into that pc
<jindiaz> but im trying to access a folder on another of the hds, notc, and its prompting me for user name and password
<jindiaz> is that the usern and pass of that machine?
<LeeJunFan> jindiaz: yes
<LeeJunFan> jindiaz: and if you don't have a passwd set on the windows you will need to set one.
<LeeJunFan> jindiaz: you may be able to get access to some thing by typing un: guest and pw blank.
<LeeJunFan> jindiaz: but best to use real user/pass.
<reagleBRKLN> In my KMenu I have created an application shortcut to the command /usr/bin/X11/xvncviewer -via localhost -passwd ~/.vnc/passwd shuttle:0. I have associated the blue screen icon of KRDC within the KMenu. However, when I am running the application and iconify xvncviewer I get the ugly and generic X window icon in the taskbar. Is there any way to fix that? The reason I ask is because a number of appl
<eightiesk> hello
<jindiaz> ummm ok, is it the one the same is the atrtup password?
<jindiaz> cause if it is that isnt working
<jindiaz> or is this a netowrking password which i musyt make?
<LeeJunFan> jindiaz: it should be the same username and password you use to log into the machine. Is it XP pro or home?
<LeeJunFan> jindiaz: hehe, or xp at all?
<jindiaz> pro
<jindiaz> hahahah
<jindiaz> xp pro
<jindiaz> lol
<LeeJunFan> jindiaz: try logging in with administrator username and password.
<jindiaz> thats whut i have been trying to do, the pc belongs to me, so its under the admin account
<LeeJunFan> jindiaz: I forget exactly how in XP but you have to enable sharing.
<jindiaz> its not working on any hd btw, there are 4
<jindiaz> enable sharing....
<jindiaz> crap
<jindiaz> i forget as well
<jindiaz> ok one sec
<wincide> hi, first sorry about my english, i dont speak it very well :) . I'm looking for a site where i could find help to make a usb Hard Drive boot with linux
<wincide> if someone knows please tellme :P
<LeeJunFan> jindiaz: right click a drive and choose sharing, from there you can click the link to enable sharing.
<StR> who is using kde 3.5.1?
<LeeJunFan> StR: with dapper.
<StR> LeeJunFan: do you have problems with kontact?
<LeeJunFan> StR: don't seem to have any. What problems?
<evilh> wincide:http://www.zinside.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=76&language=en
<LeeJunFan> str: did you do dist-upgrade? not just upgrade? when upgrading KDE you should do dist upgrade so it can install missing deps.
<Riddell> StR: hi
<evilh> wincide: thats all i know about it aside from some news articles
<wincide> thx a lot evilh  :D
<StR> LeeJunFan: for me, it crashes when.. It starts with the summary view.. then I go, the mail view, then return to the summary and it crashes
<StR> Riddell: hi ... I want to report that bug....
<wincide> evilh: i'll try to install it
<wincide> thx again :D
<jindiaz> nope... still no luck
<jindiaz> crapppppppppppp
<LeeJunFan> str: yeah, I dont' have that prob with dapper.
<StR> LeeJunFan: did you check that?
<LeeJunFan> StR: yeah.
<StR> LeeJunFan: yes, I did a dist-upgrade...
<Riddell> StR: which?
<wincide> evilh:  but that iso is not free  Oo
<wincide> 24  huauhahaa
<StR> Riddell: kontact: r me, it crashes when.. It starts with the summary view.. then I go, the mail view, then return to the summary and it crashes
<StR> Riddell: in breezy
<LjL> wincide: well, if they can find people buying it, good for them
<Riddell> StR: don't know of that one.  what KDE version?
<StR> Riddell: 3.5.1
<evilh> wincide: as far as i know there is not yet a free version of ubuntu/ kubuntu that can be installed on a USB drive. there are other distros though
<jindiaz> any suggestions lee??
<pestilence> why doesn't konversation have any other servers in its default list other than freenode :-x
<LeeJunFan> jindiaz: I dunno, have you tried smbclient -L [ip of your windows box] 
<wincide> evilh:  ok, but it's the first ubuntu distro i see that is not free :S
<wincide> thx anyway :P
<jindiaz> nope, how do i do that?
<evilh> wincide: you are not actually paying for  Ubuntu but for the software to have it boot off the USB drive. give it a few weeks and i am sure someone will find a way to do it for free if they havent already
<LeeJunFan> jindiaz: alt-f2 type 'konsole' to open a shell and type
<LeeJunFan> jindiaz: 'smbclient -L [ip of your windows machine] '
<Riddell> StR: hmm, works for me, install kdelibs4c2a-dbg and add the backtrace to a report then
<wincide> evilh: :)
<StR> Riddell: let me try
<jindiaz> no ip address shows up, just a list of commands
<weedar> I see that the newest version of wireless extensions support wpa, does that mean it makes wpa_supplicant obsolete?
<LeeJunFan> jindiaz: type in the ip address of your windows machine, or the name of it like, smbclient -L winblows, or smbclient -L 192.168.0.101
<jindiaz> smbclient -L 192.168.0.101, i put that in and a whole bunch o info comes up, but it says session request fails at end
<LeeJunFan> jindiaz: is that the IP of your windows machine?
<paulvolk> can some one help me with an install problem?
<jindiaz> ummm ok i got my ip off the net, and it says timeout connecting to 24.235.146.249:445
<paulvolk> can any one help me?
<jindiaz> god damn, i cant wait till both my machines are linux
<slow-motion> hallo
<beefsprocket> paulvolk: what's up now?
<LeeJunFan> jindiaz: that won't work, that would be the IP address of your router on the internet, your internal IP address you can get from networking in windows xp.
<jindiaz> oooo
<jindiaz> crap
<paulvolk> I still haven't figured it out beefsprocket
<LeeJunFan> jindiaz: you can also use the name of the windows machine.
<jindiaz> where exactly??
<beefsprocket> ok
<LeeJunFan> jindiaz: instead of the IP.
<jindiaz> the name of the machine is nothing
<jindiaz> lol
<paulvolk> I have no idea how to put the boot on the primary but the data on the secondary can you help?
<beefsprocket> paulvolk: what you want to do is select the entire /dev/hdb when you get the to partition part
<paulvolk> ok
<jindiaz> ummm wait. let me check
<paulvolk> wait
<beefsprocket> paulvolk: the thing is... wiating
<paulvolk> I have 2 hd right one is hda the other which it the one I want to use for linux is hdd
<paulvolk> that has nothing to do with anything right?
<beefsprocket> ok, so you want to install to hdd instead of hdv
<beefsprocket> hdb sorry
<beefsprocket> it does
<paulvolk> ok
<paulvolk> ok
<LeeJunFan> jindiaz: I gotta run out, perhaps someone else can pick up? This is getting to be like a relay race for you :)
<hawking> how can i enable identd?
<paulvolk> so install it to hdd then what?
<beefsprocket> the thing with boot is this: grub will install to the mbr of your /dev/hda
<LeeJunFan> jindiaz: I'm pretty certain your problem is on the windows side at this point at least.
<LeeJunFan> jindiaz: we know you are connecting if it's asking for a password.
<beefsprocket> becaue you can't boot any other hdd according to your bios right?
<paulvolk> ok
<paulvolk> Right
<beefsprocket> paulvolk: ok, so when you boot, it will boot /dev/hda and find grub
<paulvolk> I can only boot off the hda
<weedar> Is there a reason kernel 2.6.13 isn't in the repositories?
<jindiaz> awwwwwwwwwwwwww man
<jindiaz> lol
<jindiaz> yah i did that
<jindiaz> it connects
<paulvolk> ok
<jindiaz> i see the shares
<jindiaz> but still it wont connect
<jindiaz> argh
<beefsprocket> paulvolk: grub then looks and finds that it has windowsxp on /dev/hda1 and ubuntu on /dev/hdd
<jindiaz> ok thanks for the help though man
<jindiaz> appreciate it
<beefsprocket> and gives you the choice to boot either one
<paulvolk> ok
<jindiaz> can anyone else help me out with this by chance?
<beefsprocket> so the boot files can actually be on /dev/hdd because grub will find them there
<beefsprocket> leaving you with the precious small 1gb left for windows to chew up
<paulvolk> ok so I don't have to do anything to specify where to install grub it WILL install on hda?
<paulvolk> I don't have to do ANYTHING special it will configure it for me?
<beefsprocket> paulvolk: when you get there, it will prompt you telling you that it sees windows xp and then suggest that you let it install on /dev/hda mbr
<beefsprocket> exactly
<paulvolk> ok
<paulvolk> ok I will try it
<beefsprocket> well, enjoy it -- see you in 1/2 an hour?
<paulvolk> Ya probobly
<paulvolk> lol
<beefsprocket> or do you have another computer you can stay connected with?
<paulvolk> Oh ya I am on a diffrent computer right now
<jindiaz> anyone willing to help out on this issue??
<beefsprocket> jindiaz: still trying to get samba working?
<paulvolk> I am just downloading the iso for the cd
<jindiaz> sort of
<beefsprocket> paulvolk: kk
<paulvolk> Samba was a pain for me
<jindiaz> it has come to the point where it works i can get into the other pc, but cannot access the shares and hard drives
<beefsprocket> paulvolk: make sure to check the md5sum of the iso before you burn it
<paulvolk> took me like 4 days
<paulvolk> ok
<jindiaz> like when the prompt comes up for usern and pass, it doesnt work
<paulvolk> How would I check the md5sum?
<beefsprocket> paulvolk: are you in windows now? there is a free tool on sourceforge that will do it
<paulvolk> no I am on linux
<beefsprocket> jindiaz: getting stuck in an endless authentication loop?
<beefsprocket> paulvolk: then you can just run the md5sum utility from the command line on the iso
<jindiaz> yah i think so, if that whut is is called then yes
<jindiaz> actually.... yes.
<jindiaz> lol
<paulvolk> what is the command?
<beefsprocket> paulvolk: and then take a look at the md5sum file on the mirror you dl'ed the iso from
<beefsprocket> md5sum I think
<beefsprocket> jindiaz: have you tried smb4ks?
<beefsprocket> or whatever the package is called?
<jindiaz> nope, i have no idea what that is
<beefsprocket> try it -- I can mount smb shares with it sometimes, whereas konqueror just goes in endless loops
<ziza> is anybody using gstreamer 0.10? i'm just curious about how good it is :)
<jindiaz> ok, but try what exactly
<jindiaz> i have no idea whut yu are even refering to
<beefsprocket> well, install it first, then scan your local network (smb4k is a samba mounting program of sorts)
<beefsprocket> gui and all
<beefsprocket> it should find the xp box on mshome
<jindiaz> ok, so find it in adept?
<beefsprocket> yep
<jindiaz> ummmm its not there
<beefsprocket> do you have universe repositories? not sure if that's where you find it, but I've got it
<beefsprocket> try apt-cache show smb4k
<beefsprocket> or just apt-get install smb4k
<jindiaz> ummmmm... i dont think so, it says couldnt get whatever like alot in the terminal when i put those commands in
<jindiaz> but i have them enabled in the repositories
<Knowerrors> How do you enable image browsing mode in kde 3.5.1 konq?
<beefsprocket> jindiaz: so you tried apt-get right?
<jindiaz> yah, didnt work
<jindiaz> frick no adept is messed, crashed and says i cant do anything, i have to be root user
<jindiaz> which i should be
<jindiaz> argh....
<beefsprocket> ;)
<jindiaz> well that enough trying to undertsand linux for me for one day
<jindiaz> thanks again beef, appreciate the help
<beefsprocket> jindiaz: sometimes it works best to start again with the configs from scratch
<jindiaz> ill be back on here somne other day figuring out some other problem
<jindiaz> coo, sounds good man
<beefsprocket> np, see you around then
<jindiaz> thanks again
<jindiaz> lates
<beefsprocket> is there something I can change to keep the kde startup music fromdoubling in volume on startup? I disable reload on startup but without sucess
<beefsprocket> about 1/2 way through the music, the volume doubles, but kmix controls stay in place
<`Nomad> !windows
<ubotu> it has been said that windows is unnecessary - everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<`Nomad> !windowsafterubuntu
<ubotu> `Nomad: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<MetaMorfoziS> good night
<`Nomad> I have kubuntu running with 2 HD and soem free space on my second one.. I "need" to have XP instaklled as well now, so if I install it, do I simply follow the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows to recover my boot ability?
<`Nomad> If I mess up badly I won't have a PC to search th enet for help
<`Nomad> so kind of nervous
<EIghtiesK> KOPETESUCKS!!
<`Nomad> lol
<`Nomad> how come?
<`Nomad> and it must cuz I always use Gaim :)
<larsivi> I think Kopete is great
<Aji-Dahaka> it is
<beefsprocket> indeed
<`Nomad> So any advice or pitfalls to avoid in installing Xp after Kubuntu?
<Aji-Dahaka> try to convince XP not to overwrite your boot record ...
<beefsprocket> `Nomad: use a livecd to reinstall grub might help
<`Nomad> I wonder if XP can live on 10 gigs
<LjL> i'm sure it can
<beefsprocket> how much ram do you have?
<`Nomad> I'm going to follow the instructiosn here, using the install DVD in rescue mode.https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<`Nomad> 512 megs
<`Nomad> Wish I had vmware
<`Nomad> damn web development needing to test for IE.. :(
<LjL> what about qemu?
<LjL> and IE runs under Wine as well
<`Nomad> dunno.. what is qemu?  googling
<beefsprocket> `Nomad: you can install i.e in wine
<`Nomad> well wine won't run now since I upped to 3.5.1
<`Nomad> I have many seg faults
<Aji-Dahaka> qemu is a system emulater, kinda like vmware, but more powerful
<`Nomad> starting with xmms
<Aji-Dahaka> emulator*
<beefsprocket> are you using winehq or ubuntu wine?
<`Nomad> qemu is opensource?
<`Nomad> ubuntu wine I guess
<LjL> `Nomad: `nomad: qemu is a PC emulator, like VMWare, except that it emulates the CPU too, so it's slower than VMWare. but there's an "accelerator module" too (though it's not open source) that makes it much faster
<LjL> `Nomad: qemu is open source, though the accelerator module isn't - but it's still free
<`Nomad> I'll b elooking into qemu then
<beefsprocket> `Nomad: try the winehq.org instructions for getting wine on debian
<LjL> !tell `nomad about wine
<beefsprocket> (or ubunut)
<LjL> get the version Ubotu tells you about
<Knowerrors> where do you set buddy icon in Kompete?
<`Nomad> ok, thanks.. Do I remive the ubuntu one?
<LjL> `Nomad: no need, it'll be upgraded automatically
<`Nomad> remove
<Aji-Dahaka> the accelerator module makes it do more exactly what vmware does.  and it's not /much/ slower.  Very competitive on processor-intensive tasks (slightly better on some I've tried)
<`Nomad> ahh perfect
<LjL> !kqemu
<LjL> 23:29]  <ubotu> I heard kqemu is a *closed-source* kernel module for speeding up the QEMU virtual machine. To install on breezy, run the insQEMU.sh script available from http://oui.com.br/n/content.php?article.23 More complete install instructions can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KQEmu
<LjL> though be careful, that Wiki page was written by me ;)
<`Nomad> I only have an Athlon 1800 in this machien I think.. Humm.. I could get the 2200 from the dead windows box
<`Nomad> Thanks guys!
<LjL> not the oui.com.br script though, that's news to me
<`Nomad> That will work with XP by the way?
<Aji-Dahaka> qemu?  yeah, works with everything
<Aji-Dahaka> (with a hack for win2k which is "funny")
<`Nomad> I love linux et al.
<`Nomad> I think I';ll try qemu first, see how that works..
<LjL> `Nomad: that insQEMU.sh looks good, though i have no idea how well it'd actually work... but it looks like it does a lot of checks that i didn't mention in the Wiki page
<`Nomad> I used to run win4lin, but couldn,t access anythign hardware if I remember.. Is this better now?
<LjL> `Nomad: well, i'd suggest trying Wine first actually, as that will be much quicker to get running
<`Nomad> XP under wine?  really&
<`Nomad> ?
<Aji-Dahaka> yeah, and wine will be much faster and better to the system if it works right
<LjL> no, just IE
<`Nomad> Ohh I see
<Aji-Dahaka> yeah, just application-by-application
<Aji-Dahaka> it runs a bunch of them
<`Nomad> would all teh latest Macromedia apps work too you think?
<Aji-Dahaka> hmm ... not sure
<beefsprocket> `Nomad: you might look into crossover office
<LjL> you can't access "real" hardware using VMWare or QEmu - it has to go trough the "real" operating system drivers. dunno what win4lin is
<`Nomad> win4lin was a bit cheaper than vmware
<LjL> `Nomad: at winehq there is an (incomplete) compatibility list
<`Nomad> ok, lots of work ahead then.. Wine first :)
<LjL> `Nomad: but, really, i'd just try and install it. it's handy to have installed in any case
<LjL> `Nomad: also, you can install winetools after installing wine. that'll install and configure many things (including IE) for you, even though the folks at #winehq recommend against it
<LjL> `Nomad: it's in the same repository as wine, so "sudo aptitude install winetools" should be all that's needed
<LjL> (not sure why they recommend against it, they gave me a link about that yesterday, but i didn't read it :)
<Aji-Dahaka> it's "funny" sometimes
<`Nomad> I just went to add the repository in my sources and it was the one I already had
<LjL> `Nomad: oh
<LjL> `Nomad: well, try getting winetools and see how well / badly explorer installs and runs... it's worth a try
<LjL> explorer doesn't run *too* well under wine for me, though Firefox runs fine
<LjL> but then you need IE
<`Nomad> winetools is not found :(
<`Nomad> weird..
<LjL> yeah weird
<Aji-Dahaka> some people get it working perfectly, though
<Aji-Dahaka> just iexplore and wine
<LjL> are you sure that repository's really enabled? did an apt-get update?
<`Nomad> I know, I was shocked at how far along it came when I started using wine again when I swoitched to Kubuntu
<`Nomad> yup
<Aji-Dahaka> I've heard from some that with winetools, it gets up and going faster, but often doesn't work right
<LjL> Aji-Dahaka: it installed fine for me, it just that it looks really slow. not that i've actually used it though
<`Nomad> I turned it on after I had issues with wine, after bumping up to 3.5.1
<monteiro> i installed kubuntu but it is strange that internet connection is running so slow. Anyone knows what is it?
<Aji-Dahaka> hmm ... slow is weird
<LjL> Aji-Dahaka: well, who cares, i don't really need it anyway... if it works well for `nomad, good for him
<LjL> though i don't quite understand why winetools' not found - i was positive it's in the same rep as wine
<monteiro> Aji-Dahaka: very strange, in firefox and konqueror, its all working slow opening sites
<`Nomad> This is following Ubotu's instructions, is that the repo we're talkign about?  That's teh one I have, for bleeding-edge wine stuff
<LjL> `Nomad: yeah that's what i'm talking about
<LjL> i think
<LjL> `Nomad: hold on
<LjL> ubotu says   deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, LjL
<LjL> but i have   deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ breezy/
<LjL> shuddup bot
<`Nomad> maybe that's why
<`Nomad> I have a second line for source, it ends in /source
<`Nomad> source/
<LjL> you don't care about source... anyway, binary/ and breezy/ seem to contain the same thing
<LjL> either i remember wrongly, and i got winetools from somewhere else (but where?), or they've removed it
<`Nomad> ok, it's mentioned on the winehq site, will look into it ;)
<LjL> hmm i think it's been removed
<LjL> 'cause it's referenced in a couple of sites as part of that repository
<LjL> i guess you'll still find a .deb somewhere though
<`Nomad> when I run winecfg, that should run right, and not seg fault?
<`Nomad> that is the config tool
<LjL> yeah it should definitely run :)
<_td> tbaa: sorry, ad a problem
<LjL> `Nomad: anyway -- winetools has been removed, that's confirmed on winehq
<_td> tbaa: sorry had a problem
<`Nomad> ok, thanks..  You're a great help, I have a splitting headache
<LjL> `Nomad: be sure you run winesetup or whatever it's called (i don't have it because it gets removed by winetools :\)
<LjL> `Nomad: you should end up having a ~/.wine directory, containing a drive_c/, containing windows/ and all its system32/ and stuff
<_td> tbaa: i saw that i was on the wrong channel also, just did iwconfig wlan0 essid %name and iwconfig wlan0 channel 6
<_td> is anyone a wireless lan expert?
<_allan> not me
<_td> Im having trouble with my DLINK 650+
<borut> witam
<LjL> `Nomad: if you prefer, i could just send you a ready .wine directory - if you are not behind a NAT, 'cause otherwise i can't send DCCs
<_allan> KDE 3.5.1 won't install kgraphics or kdevelop. Ask for details, but I don't know what to do.
<borut> Jest tu jakis polak??
<LjL> pl
<LjL> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<borut> Danke
<`Nomad> LjL: I already have that made form a previous install that was working before the updates, btu thanks :)
<LjL> `Nomad: well if IE6 works on that one, then fine
<`Nomad> I don't have winesetup, I think it's winecfg , and "that's" what segment faults :(*
<LjL> no, winecfg isn't winesetup
<LjL> but if you already have a working .wine directory, then you shouldn't need to run winesetup
<`Nomad> hum.. why would winsetup not be there?
<`Nomad> I'll try an install and see
<LjL> ... but then again, if winecfg crashes perhaps your .wine isn't really working =)
<LjL> i don't know, perhaps it just has to be installed separately, i really don't remember as i've been using winetools for long
<`Nomad> I should find winetools I think, ok
<LjL> though i'd really suggest you start from scratch using winetools to be honest -- that is, if the current .tar.gz of winetools is easy to install / doesn't need to be installed
#kubuntu 2006-02-09
<LjL> http://www.von-thadden.de/Joachim/WineTools/
<LjL> no .deb though anymore
<_td> is anyone a wireless lan expert?
<_td> is anyone a wireless lan expert?
<beefsprocket> _td: no, but are you using wpa or wep?
<`Nomad> excellent, thanks, I was googling for it
<LjL> `Nomad: it should be all written in some scripting language, so hopefully it won't need any installation
<`Nomad> There,s source and rpm.  I'll try converting the RPM to a deb first, and if that fails I'll compile from scratch
<LjL> `Nomad: i'm sorry it isn't turning out as easy as i had stated, but i didn't imagine they had removed winetools from the repository
<`Nomad> I'm also removing wine and re-installing
<LjL> are you sure it's *source*?
<LjL> don't reinstall wine, no need to... just move your current .wine directory somewhere else, like .wine-old
<`Nomad> This is quite fine.. easy enough.. Hard is trying to get my *?!%#& printer to work :)
<Zeusz> hy all
<_td> beefsprocket: i turned off security in order to get it working - just to see it work
<Zeusz> can u pls tell me where can I install new fonts ?
<_td> beefsprocket:  i was working the issue a minute ago with another person who asked me to try that
<beefsprocket> but even then it doesn't?
<beefsprocket> Zeusz: use system settings, fonts
<beefsprocket> _td: did it work?
<LjL> `Nomad: i've got the .tar.gz, that doesn't look like source - it still needs to be installed, but according to the INSTALL file, it's a matter of running "./install"
<_td> beefsprocket: yes, i can see the wlan, and when i do dhclient3 wlan0 dosnt work
<_td> beefsprocket: no, it is not working
<beefsprocket> kk
<LjL> `Nomad: (i mean, it *does* look like source, just not that kind of source that needs to be compiled :)
<Zeusz> 10x
<beefsprocket> _td: try setting your ip and settings manually
<beefsprocket> did I read somewhere that you have dwl-650+?
<_td> beefsprocket: hm, ok -- how?
<_td> beefsprocket: yes, 650+
<beefsprocket> well, lets see. you can use system settings for gui, or you can edit /etc/networking/interfaces
<beefsprocket> also, can you see any other ap's around you?
<_td> beefsprocket: how do i check for other APs?
<beefsprocket> well, use the same tool that you use to see yours -- kwifimanager, wifiradar, kismet (great tool this), network-manager
<Knowerrors> Anybodby know how to get Synaptic to have same look/them as rest of kde?  I have gtk look and feel configured, so most of my apps do have plastic them, including gaim and openoffice, Synaptic and qtparted are two that don't
<monteiro> is there any installed firewall with kubuntu ?
<Knowerrors> monteiro: yup, iptables
<Knowerrors> its built into linux
<Knowerrors> preconfigured, very secure for most people
<`Nomad> LjL: I reinstalled wine, and installed winetools:  Here's what I get.. Does it make any sense to you?   http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/537732
<monteiro> Knowerrors: but with any default rules ?
<LjL> `Nomad: looks like it can't find Xdialog... did you install from rpm or .tar.gz in the end?
<Knowerrors> monteiro: the way kubuntu/ubuntu comes with default rules is quite secure
<`Nomad> rpm
<LjL> `Nomad: try "sudo ln -s /usr/bin/Xdialog /usr/local/bin/Xdialog"
<Knowerrors> go test your kubuntu installation on sequrity sites like pcflank and symanatech
<`Nomad> did it, same thing
<`Nomad> am I missing Xdialog?
<LjL> `Nomad: don't think so, if "ln -s" didn't give you an error
<Knowerrors> `Nomad: you know how to get Synaptic and Qtparted to look the same as rest of KDE?
<LjL> `Nomad: (or just try typing "Xdialog")
<`Nomad> yup, just tested it, I don't have it..
<`Nomad> that may be my whole problem :)
<LjL> `Nomad: i would personally remove the rpm and use the tar.gz, after all that's what the author says Debian users should use...
<`Nomad> oh?
<`Nomad> ok I will
<LjL> `Nomad: oh. thought it was a default tool, really. anyway, the package is called "xdialog", surprisingly ;)
<LjL> no
<LjL> if you didn't have xdialog, try installing it first
<monteiro> Knowerrors: i'm just asking , because i installed kubuntu and my internet is very slow when loading webpages
<LjL> Knowerrors: try downloading a large file with wget to actually know what speeds you're getting
<medgno> is there a known problem with the keyboad layout section of control center in 3.5.1?
<LjL> Knowerrors: like the Ubuntu ISO from the fastest mirror you can find, for example
<Knowerrors> monteiro: do you connect directly to net (broadband) or dialup?
<`Nomad> weird, it seems to be unable to setup .wine as me, in my home dir
<LjL> Knowerrors: sorry, clearly i wanted to address monteiro
<Knowerrors> LjL: that wasn't my question :)
<monteiro> Knowerrors: broadband
<Knowerrors> np
<LjL> `Nomad: perhaps a .wine/ directory has somehow already been created that is owned by root?
<Knowerrors> monteiro: have you tried a speed test site? test it on ubuntu, then test on windows, same computer if possbile
<`Nomad> nope, but it's all going now usin gthe tar file
<`Nomad> ;)
<monteiro> Knowerrors: i've tested opening the same webpage and in windows 4 seconds, in kubuntu 30 seconds and don't opens all images
<LjL> `Nomad: that's good, hope the rpm hasn't done funny stuff to any files
<Knowerrors> monteiro: you try multiple browsers?
<monteiro> Knowerrors: yes, same think
<Knowerrors> firefox, mozilla, opera
<medgno> is the keyboard layout applet barren for anyone else on 3.5.1?
<LjL> monteiro: you using the same DNS server as you were in Windows?
<monteiro> yes
<`Nomad> Argh!!  I wish I could back out of 3.5.1:    /usr/local/bin/wt: line 130: 14277 Segmentation fault      winecfg -D
<LjL> hmm
<LjL> (3.5.1?)
<slow-motion> n8
<`Nomad> KDE 3.5.1
<`Nomad> Look at what happens running wine file.exe
<LjL> i don't think that could be KDE's fault though
<`Nomad> wine FileZilla_2_2_18_setup.exe
<`Nomad> Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible.
<`Nomad> ever since I updated to 3.5.1, lots of segmentation faults
<LjL> do you have a .wine/drive_c/windows?
<LjL> well i'll keep my 3.5.0 then ;)
<`Nomad> looks liek it created them yes
<LjL> try "sudo chown -R youruser .wine/" perhaps
<`Nomad> Shoudl I switch back to the .wine I backed up?
<LjL> well, winecfg didn't work there either, did it
<LjL> `Nomad: hey hold on a second, what does "wine --version" say?
<LiteHedded> i need VNC help!
<Knowerrors> monteiro: maybe its your net card... is it wireless? maybe driver no good or setup wrong
<LjL> `Nomad: because i've just run aptitude dist-upgrade, and it's just installing a new version of Wine
<LjL> ... which, from what's happening to you, i feel like is broken =)
<monteiro> Knowerrors: cable modem conected to a network card
<LjL> `Nomad: now, i would love to complete my dist-upgrade to have a look at what's going on... but i guess i care more about keeping my working wine version =)
<`Nomad> Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible.
<`Nomad> Warning: the specified System directory L"c:\\windows\\system32" is not accessible.
<`Nomad> Wine 0.9.7
<LjL> `Nomad: an alternative could be, remove your wine, comment out the repository, and install the one from the Ubuntu reps... that's an old version, but at least it ought to work
<LjL> `Nomad: yeah, mine's 0.9.6
<`Nomad> great idea..
<Knowerrors> monteiro: have you tried just clocking your download speeds, like for ftp... maybe its just a web related problem
<LjL> `Nomad: the webside doesn't even *say* there *is* a 0.9.7 =)
<`Nomad> Ubuntu reps?   meaning not the winehq one but let it install from the regular reps?
<LjL> exactly
<monteiro> Knowerrors: it was dns :)
<`Nomad> the winetools package says it's for 0.9.7Beta, whoudl I still install it?
<LjL> it would be best if you could get the same 0.9.6 that I have, but i don't know where you could get it from now...
<`Nomad> I'll oook
<`Nomad> or better, Look :)
<Knowerrors> monteiro: sweet
<monteiro> Knowerrors: its strange, because it is the same in windows, but now i've added the dns from a linux site
<Knowerrors> weird
<Knowerrors> Im on dialup, but never had to do that
<LjL> `Nomad: i guess so... i'm also using a winetools version that's not meant for my wine version
<Knowerrors> same speed for me on windows and linux
<LjL> `Nomad: a shame that you didn't do this stuff yesterday... if you did, you would have downloaded 0.9.6 from the reps =)   (i'm sure, because wine was last updated to the 0.9.6 i currently have just two days ago)
<LjL> the wrong rep at the wrong time
<Knowerrors> To anyone using Synaptic or Qtparted... these two commands will make those apps look the same as all others in KDE (theme/look)
<Knowerrors> sudo ln -s ~/.qt/qt_plugins_3.3rc /root/.qt/qt_plugins_3.3rc
<Knowerrors> sudo ln -s ~/.qt/qtrc /root/.qt/qtrc
<`Nomad> damn it!  The one from teh regular rep also segment faults
<LjL> now i really have no clue
<LjL> perhaps it's really your KDE 3.5.1, though i couldn't imagine how it could interfere with Wine...
<`Nomad> I give up.. Maybe I ma cursed, I must install XP and forget linux... I must.......
<`Nomad> yeah right!! That'll be the day! ;)
<LjL> nah don't do that :(
<`Nomad> Does wine need to be run as root the first time maybe?
<LjL> no, not that i know of, and not with winetools in any case
<`Nomad> ok, I give up on wine until that,s resolved.. qemu's turn now
<`Nomad> !qemu
<ubotu> hmm... qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<weedar> I want to add ~/bin to my PATH, how would I do that? :)
<`Nomad> what is kqemu?
<crimsun> weedar: edit ~/.bash_profile
<illminime> hi everyone, ive loaded my rt2500 drivers with ndiswrapper but i cant get ip
<illminime> *ip
<illminime> ive tried ifup ra0
<weedar> crimsun, I will have to restart the shell for it to "reload"?
<illminime> and everything that is possbible
<illminime> i realy need some pr0s to help me out here
<LjL> !kqemu
<illminime> anyone that could help a poor guy?
<LjL> !tell `nomad about kqemu
<crimsun> weedar: if your Konsoles are not configured to be login shells, yes you'll need to log out of and back into KDE
<illminime> I realy need some asssistance here
<illminime> *assistance
<`Nomad> ok, it's free, but closed-source
<weedar> crimsun, heh, for some reason my bash_profile already ads the ~/bin to my path, so no worries :)
<weedar> at least now I know
<`Nomad> what's teh problem illimine, just spell it out
<`Nomad> hey kkathman
<kkathman> howdy
<weedar> illminime, what output does ifup ra0 give you?
<LjL> `Nomad: told you so :) anyway, you don't really need kqemu unless you decide you're not satisfied with the speed of qemu alone
<`Nomad> So, to use qemu, I should just format that 10 gigs that is free, mount it as "win" and use that?
<LjL> `Nomad: no need to format anything
<`Nomad> it's a raw space rigth now
<LjL> `Nomad: qemu can use a file as a virtual hard disk, and the initial file size will be zero bytes, it will only grow when you actually use it
<`Nomad> unpartitioned
<`Nomad> ok..
<LjL> `Nomad: well, if you have no use for it, you could format it as well, but a file also works
<`Nomad> I need the extra room if I will use xp :(
<LjL> heh
<LjL> using a file might be a tad slower, but i don't think it'll be noticeable
<LjL> (that's because files get fragmented, while partitions do not)
<Steven_M> how to get the latest version of a game added to a repo?
<LjL> Steven_M: if it's in Dapper, you can ask the backport guys
<LjL> Steven_M: otherwise, no luck i'm afraid
<beefsprocket> illminime: still stuck?
<monteiro> kde 3.5.1, does not have all packages in the repository's right ?
<`Nomad> rebooting
<weedar> Why on earth would my ~/.bash_profile have it's execute flag not set?
<Steven_M> why no luck? I mean the privious version is on there, so how hard could it be?
<LjL> Steven_M: well, have you actually checked that it's not in Dapper? it might be. otherwise, if it's an easy program to package, perhaps you could package it yourself, i'm sure the ubuntu devs would love to have some work saved
<Steven_M> ok, brb
<flipjarg> What is the website people put text files in so they don't flood?
<flipjarg> oh nm
<LjL> flipjarg: look at the topic :)
<LjL> flipjarg: or you can use the channel #flood
<flipjarg> thanks
<flipjarg> i'm trying to install the mozilla suite right now but when i type 'apt-get install mozilla' it prints this out: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/537797
<flipjarg> does anyone know what i have to do?
<beefsprocket> flipjarg: you can try each package 1 by 1 until you work backwards in the dependency chain
<beefsprocket> as in, try mozilla-browser, figure out what is keeping it from being installed etc.
<flipjarg> ok
<Steven_M> It is in dapper :-)
<flipjarg> mozilla browser installed just fine.
<flipjarg> hmm
<`Nomad> A partition cannot be formatted from the Disk and Filesystems section of the system settings?
<Steven_M> Ljl: It is in dapper :-)
<LjL> Steven_M: then go here http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=47 and make a request, if it's not already been made
<`Nomad> !qemu
<ubotu> rumour has it, qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<`Nomad> What is teh fix to not being able to open files from teh DVD drive (Protocol media i sunrecognized?)
<betsygary> hello
<kameron> hey
<betsygary> can someone help me out with compiling programs?
<Steven_M> LjL: Do you think I could just the dapper package? I recken there'd only be miner changes to the game.
<betsygary> I have g++, gcc, and libstdc++ installed, but nothing seems to be able to configure or compile correctly
<ilba7r> betsygary, install build-essential packaged
<LjL> Steven_M: type "apt-cache show nameofpackage" and look at the "Depends:" line. if that lists many packages (and depending on how important those are), chances are it won't work
<ilba7r> package
<betsygary> oh, ok, thanks, I'll try that out
<LjL> Steven_M: if it lists few or no packages, it might work, but it could still not work and/or do bad things
<Steven_M> ok then
<neoncode> Err... I have a little trouble with XINE....
<neoncode> Firstly it always looks like it's in 16:9, even when it's in 4:3 mode. I think this might be to do with the fact that I have dual monitors and it seems twice as wide as it should be. Does XINE claculate it's width based on the resoloution?(I'm useing fglrx big desktop mode so my xorg thinks i just have one big monitor
<neoncode> also if the playing window is half on one monitor and half on another it only shows on the primary one...
<`Nomad> LjL: Installing XP.. I like qemu so far, very wasy to manage up to now :)
<LjL> `Nomad: for your enjoyment: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i7965  :)
<`Nomad> qemu supports OS X?
<`Nomad> Shoot..  I may just buy a super fast machien and run everything on one
<LjL> not sure -- but anyway that's not qemu and that's not os x :o)
<LjL> that's my KDE with IE6 running under Wine
<neoncode> Anyone any help?
<`Nomad> I know.. :)
<`Nomad> I wonder it the V7 beta will crash well under wine..lol
<LjL> well anyway pearpc certainly runs OS X
<LjL> i don't think qemu does yet, but i wouldn't swear on it
<`Nomad> gonna google that pearpc
<LjL> in any case, there's MacOS for x86 now... :)
<LjL> well, it's slow as hell, mind you...
<neoncode> please? it's anoying. I have to choose between haveing to use 2 or 3 diffrent players to pay all my media or wach it streached. =(
<`Nomad> pearpc is made to emulate PPC on intel?
<LjL> yeah
<LjL> but again, it's really slow
<`Nomad> neoncode:  ??
<LjL> qemu does emulate the PPC too, anyway
<LjL> i just don't think it's able to run OS X yet
<`Nomad> ok..
<neoncode> `Nomad: Scroll up...
<`Nomad> I will find out soon then.. Wish I hadn't given 28 gigs to XP
<LjL> heh
<LjL> i told you to use a file :P
<`Nomad> I created an img as per the instructions on teh webpages..
<LjL> uh, and it takes up 28 gigs?
<LjL> it's supposed to not take up anything when it's created
<`Nomad> I set it to 28 G
<`Nomad> teh size of that /win folder I made
<LjL> yeah, but it should still be zero bytes i think
<`Nomad> oh ok
<LjL> the 28 gigs is supposed to be an upper limit
<`Nomad> yes you're right
<`Nomad> It can probably be re-adjusted, the limit
<LjL> probably
<`Nomad> neoncode, sorry I have no idea. :(
* neoncode cries because xine is getting anoying...
<`Nomad> neoncode: Try startint the app from teh command-line, you may see some error messages there that would give you a hint as to what is missing or wrong
<illminime> I get no offers from dhcp
<illminime> but everythings is ok
<illminime> ive installed ndiswrapper
<illminime> the driver
<neoncode> how do I launch xine from the command line?
<neoncode> what's the command I mean?
<illminime> modprobed ndiswrapper, and rt2500 (my card)
<illminime> but still gets no offers from dhcp
<neoncode> oh wait "xine" did it
<illminime> the signal strenght is full
<illminime> 54Mbs
<illminime> still it doesn
<illminime> t work
<neoncode> xine
<neoncode> crap, sorry i thought I was typeing into the Konsole.
<illminime> Ive so pissed of, some pr0ffesional net configures here?
<ilba7r> !tell illminime about networkmanager
<illminime> ive restarted it four f*#)= times
<illminime> *for
<neoncode> Hmm thing is - xine dosen't think anything is wrong. It thinks that everything is working perfectly....
<neoncode> Well... it doesn't *think* but you know what I mean
<illminime> so there aren't someone good configurers here?
<ilba7r> illminime, network manage is a package that will take care of the network for you. try it
<ilba7r> and by the way when you do modprobe do you see driver present, hardware present message
<`Nomad> neoncode: ?   Nothing special when you launched it?  Like missing fonts, libraries, etc..?
<ilba7r> neoncode i suspect it is the way you configured your x server. but this is pure speculation
<neoncode> neoncode@kubuntu-titan:~$ xine
<neoncode> This is xine (X11 gui) - a free video player v0.99.3.
<neoncode> (c) 2000-2004 The xine Team.
<neoncode> and I'm pretty sure my Xserver is to blame. Linux is *crap* with radeon when it comes to dual monitors...
<ilba7r> neoncode, i have radeon dual monitor with no problem what so ever
<neoncode> Hmm.... is it possible to get dual monitors to behave like they do on windows. without useing xnimitra... whatever
<neoncode> ilba7r: What driver do you use?
<LjL> `Nomad: shame, my WindowsUpdate failed... i hope it would have actually updated my "windows" :)
<ilba7r> neoncode, i found fglrx crapy so am using the ati ones
<ilba7r> no 3-D accel though
<neoncode> Ahh
<neoncode> I need 3-D accel
<neoncode> And I thought fglrx were the ATi ones?
<ilba7r> neoncode, good news next release will have 3-D accel
<ilba7r> neoncode will gice you a site to help you set X if you have different aspect ratios in monitor and notebook
<neoncode> is nvidia any good when it comes to dual monitors on linux?
<ilba7r> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Additional_options_for_the_radeon_driver the mergedrectangular will take care of your problem. It worked with fglrx with me too. I dumped fglrx for nother reason
<neoncode> ilba7r: What reason may I ask?
<ilba7r> i normally use new login a lot
<ilba7r> and fglrx just break doing that
<ilba7r> you can have only one login session
<neoncode> Ahh
<neoncode> hey is nVidia any better with dual-head?
<neoncode> and will mergedFB work with nvidia?
<`Nomad> LjL: can't update XP from within qemu
<`Nomad> ?
<LjL> `Nomad: no -- can't update "XP" from within Wine ;)
<LjL> qemu will have no problems with that i'm sure
<LjL> but i guess it was really too much to ask to Wine :)
<Mungallo> anyone know if there's Marvel gigE support on the 64 distro?
<`Nomad> oh well.. :)
<admrl> has anyone had k3b break in kde 3.5.1
<Mungallo> break how?
<`Nomad> I'm sure it will if I try to use it now.. lol
<LjL> has anyone had something *not* break in 3.5.1? :o)
<LjL> i've heard like four or fives different complains in less than 2 hours =)
<`Nomad> lots of flakiness for me so far, I hope there's a bunch of updates soon that resolve those issues. :(
<admrl> lol i did sudo dpkg -l | grep k3b
<admrl> and it showed k3b and everything it needs
<admrl> and then i did k3b
<admrl> from konsole
<neoncode> ok... time to go tinkering with my xorg.conf again...
<admrl> and it said bash: k3b: command not found
<`Nomad> yuk
<Mungallo> sudo aapt-get install k3b
<admrl> i did that
<Mungallo> o_O
<LjL> admrl: of course, dpkg showed it as "ii"?
<`Nomad> ii?
<admrl> one second i will try it agian
<LjL> `Nomad: try "dpkg -l", it'll show "ii" in the first column for packages that are actually installed
<`Nomad> ohh ok
<admrl> i didnt think dpkg would show something that wasnt installed since its not apt-get
<LjL> admrl: also, "ls /usr/bin/k3b"
<`Nomad> dpkg is smarter than most of us  ;)
<admrl> wait it just started working
<LjL> dpkg does show stuff that was uninstalled or things like that
<`Nomad> dpkg becamse self-aware, June 23, 2004
<LjL> admrl: try "dpkg -l | grep -v ii", i bet you'll be surprised
<LjL> `Nomad: :)
<Mungallo> skynet by any other name...
<Mungallo> ;)
<`Nomad> lol
<neoncode> Hey, if i'm wanting to use dual head. should I go with nVidia or ATi? Given the choice. for 3d accel Dual/Quad head. and is their a linux equivilent to MergedFB?
<admrl> thats crazy
<Mungallo> nvidia generally give better results linux-wise for graphics.
<Mungallo> < my personal experience.
<neoncode> Mungallo: What about dual head? and aslo what about SLI?
<betsygary> hello everyone, I'm having troubles with compiling sources again
<betsygary> I get errors when trying to configure about the X window system includes not being found
<Mungallo> not sure man, I figure you've got a better chance of it working at all on nvidia.
<betsygary> can someone help me with this?
<cheese> when i type apt-get update i get permission errors.  how do i enable permissions?
<aio> hello
<betsygary> I'll do a ./configure right now to give you all the exact error
<Mungallo> I've had no problems whatsoever on pci-e.
<neoncode> Mungallo: Well i'm buidling a new computer in about 2 months. I'd like to go with a Dual SLI GeForce 6800 setup. heh. won't that mean if I disable the SLI I can have Quad-head? if their's 2 monitor ports on each card?
<betsygary> xboard requires the X Window System header files and libraries!
<betsygary> what can I do?
<LjL> sudo aptitude install x-window-system-dev
<Mungallo> yeah in theory you could do that, you'd have to have gastanas the size of watermellons and a wallet to match though.
<aio> i try to install something and kubuntu says "no cc" and installation is over. Why?
<Mungallo> you don't have gcc installed
<aio> gcc?
<betsygary> LjL: thanks again :)
<`Nomad> I hope regscan.exe is not an important file for XP, it couldn't copy it over for some reason
<Mungallo> or a relevant c compiler is not in your PATH
<LjL> aio: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<LjL> `Nomad: hmm, that's not good. i think regscan.exe is the registry scanner that gets run when windows finds some inconsistencies in the registry at bootup
<cheese> im trying to get vlc media player, what version of linux do i install if im using kubuntu, debian or familiar linux?
<LjL> cheese: ?!?
<cheese> sorry noob question
<neoncode> Is Quad-head even posible with linux?
<`Nomad> I guess I will never find inconsistencies now  ;)
<`Nomad> I'll get it from another DVD or someone else after
<LjL> no, it's just a question that doesn't make any sense... ubuntu *IS* a linux distribution, so you *have* the right version of linux installed
<Mungallo> never tried, can't see why not though.
<LjL> debian is *another* linux distribution just like ubuntu
<LjL> and Familiar is a linux distribution... for palmtops
<cheese> theres different versions of it on the download section though
<`Nomad> LjL: can we transfer files from linux to XP this way?  FTP?
<LjL> back to your question, to install vlc, it's "sudo aptitude install vlc"
<aio> can i install it through Synaptic? I have put universe repositories and there appears gcc, gcc 2.95 and so on
<LjL> cheese: on the download section of what?
<cheese> vlc media player
<cheese> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<Mungallo> aio: you generally want the latest.
<LjL> aio: yeah, you can. just install the build-essential package. anyway, uising aptitude or apt-get is the same thing
<`Nomad> VLC rocks, it rolls, it parties all night looong!
<Mungallo> apt-get install build-essential
<LjL> cheese: don't install it from there
<LjL> cheese: just type "sudo aptitude install vlc" in a terminal
<aio> gcc 272?
<LjL> aio: no, "build-essential"
<cheese> oh ok
<LjL> cheese: and if it doesn't work, then you'll need to enable the Universe repository
<LjL> !tell cheese about sources
<aio> yeeeee i am installing it
<aio> thankssss a lot :)
<LjL> np
<Mungallo> np.
<cheese> it says list of sources cannot be read
<cheese> how do i enable permission and such
<marten> hi @ all
<aio> ok all now!! :)
<LjL> cheese: that doesn't sound right
<Mungallo> are you running it as root?
<LjL> cheese: type "sudo apt-get update", and then try again
<Mungallo> sudo apt-get  install vlc?
<cheese> it was looking for attachment on desktop i think
<cheese> how do i enable universe repository
<cheese> im using kubuntu btw
<LjL> looking for an attachment....?
<aio> i try to install limewire. Amule is installed, but limewire is rpm and i used command alien div- All was good. Limewire appeared in start menu, but when clicking it does not start at all.
<LjL> cheese: Ubotu sent you links that explain how to enable Universe
<cheese> k
<LjL> cheese: basically, you must edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list and uncommend the line that says "universe". but it's all explained there anyway
<LjL> !limewire
<ubotu> I guess limewire is first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<aio> i installed java
<neoncode> That reminds me, what's the best P2P program for linux. I tryed those eMule clones but the eDonkey network is crap.
<Mungallo> is it in your PATH?
<`Nomad> aio: which?  Blackdown or Sun's?
<aio> sun
<`Nomad> kewl
<LjL> aio: well, that's all i know about it
<`Nomad> seems to work better for most people
<LjL> neoncode: what about ktorrent then?
<aio> jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<`Nomad> donkey? crap?  sounds natural to me
<neoncode> ktorrent never seems to work with any .torrent files I get
<aio> and j2re-1_4_2_05-linux-i586.bin
<Mungallo> you did the chmod +x jre?
<Mungallo> and ran it?
<LjL> anyway the edonkey network ain't crap, it's definitely one of the most advanced filesharing networks around
<neoncode> LjL: I can never find anything on it
<`Nomad> is it.. Well based on our chat tonight, I think I'll try it.
<`Nomad> what do I use for it?
<Mungallo> aio: j2re-1_4_2_05=old
<`Nomad> !edonkey
<ubotu> `Nomad: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<LjL> neoncode: that's not my experience
<ilba7r> !amule
<ubotu> sudo apt-get install amule
<ilba7r> that is the package for linux
<Mungallo> unless you really need it, ie work or something you might as well get rid of it.
<neoncode> LjL: What eDonkey client do you use?>
<marten> does anybody know a well frequented german irc chan?
<aio> ye, i installed then 1_5 and it does not appear
<ilba7r> 1de
<`Nomad> for kubuntu?
<ilba7r> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<marten> yes
<ilba7r> martin of well frequented i do not know
<Mungallo> it should install just fine.
<`Nomad> what he says  ;)
<marten> @ freenode?
<LjL> neoncode: amule, but then i use a CVS version specially patched for internal use inside my ISP's network (as we're behind NAT) - it uses the Kad network, and perhaps the current aMule version doesn't yet, which might be why you don't have very good results..
<Mungallo> the big problem is that it might not be finding it in /usr/bin
<marten> ok thx
<marten> ill check that
<`Nomad> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<`Nomad> well that's kewl
<neoncode> LjL: Ahh. well i'm going to do all this MergedFB and radon stuff later. I'm going to go play wind waker on my gamecube
<cheese> if i were to uninstall kubuntu, how would i get rid of the grub loader?
<neoncode> how do you set away on this thing?
<Mungallo> in which case you're going to want to set the variable in you .bashrc
<LjL> cheese: boot from the Windows CD, run the recovery console, and type "fixmbr" or something like that - there's a "help" command anyway
<ilba7r> LjL, you beet me to it
<`Nomad> it used to be fdisk /mbr from a boot diskette
<cheese> ok
<Mungallo> that was in the '98 days.
<`Nomad> so far the only file that skipped a beat during the install was regscan.exe, I'm at 97%
<LjL> yeah doesn't think it would be too wise nowadays to do that
<`Nomad> hopefully it won't matter
<Mungallo> now its so much of a PITA you might as well write zeros to the drive ;)
<LjL> `Nomad: it worries me a little, but yes, we can hope Windows can live without it
<`Nomad> It's the best DVD that bittorrent had to offer, :(
<LjL> don't say that here :)
<`Nomad> I'm in transit and I'll be damned if I know where my originals are (what boxes and which storage)
<`Nomad> oops.
<`Nomad> I was kidding..
<LjL> of course
<`Nomad> ha  ha  ha
<Mungallo> hahaha
<Mungallo> anyone point me to automatic hardware detection under breezy?
<`Nomad> can't wait to b esettled in again though.. This life in transit sucks after a while.. I miss comfort :)
* robotgeek read the as "esettled"
<Mungallo> lol, home is where I plug in my laptop.
<`Nomad> :)
<`Nomad> While there's so many knowledgeable and helpful people here, I have had to switch everything back to linux now that my Windows box died.. Skype used to run off of windows
<`Nomad> teh microphone
<`Nomad> how do I have it muted while not in use?
<`Nomad> By default on windows it did that, teh apps turned it on as needed..
<paulvolk> Hello Beefsprocket
<Mungallo> Nomad: Kmix?
<paulvolk> I did what you said and now I am on Kubuntu Thanks for the help
<Mungallo> not the cleanest solution, but thats all I got.
<`Nomad> I would have thought so too, but somehow it,s back on when I reboot
<LjL> `Nomad: why not just keep it muted but active as a recording source?
<LjL> oh
<`Nomad> lately it feels like my machien is haunted  :)
<LjL> kmix, settings / configure kmix / restore levels
<`Nomad> possesed?
<LjL> nah
<LjL> actually, that's "restore volumes on login"
<`Nomad> I have it checked..
<LjL> hm
<LjL> but are you actually keeping kmix in the tray?
<Mungallo> probably just a minor demon, not worth the exorsism. ;)
<paulvolk> How would I change what OS grub shows?
<`Nomad> minor dAemon?  lol
<Mungallo> lol
<Mungallo> vi /boot/grub/grub.conf I think
<LjL> paulvolk: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, though there are probably more friendly ways
<paulvolk> where do I but that in?
<paulvolk> put*
<paulvolk> or where do I find that?
<LjL> paulvolk: "sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst" in a terminal. though i really advise you to *not* do this, you don't sound experienced enough to edit such an important boot file (not offence meant)
<LjL> let me see if there is something in the KDE settings
<Mungallo>  paul what are you trying to do? set the default kernel?
<paulvolk> well I mean I just updated Kububtu and now it shows 2 Kubuntu OS but I only want it to show the most current one
<Mungallo> it should default to the newest image...
* `Nomad thinks that Xp install is kaput!  I will have to find my proper CD
<Mungallo> what filesystem are you using?
<paulvolk> not sure
<paulvolk> well it shows 2 Kubuntu systems
<LjL> paulvolk: i can't find anything in KDE, though i recall there was something...
<LjL> paulvolk: if you really feel like editing the config file, do it, but be careful
<paulvolk> I so do I but I couldn't find anything
<paulvolk> naw I can leave it
<paulvolk> not really much of a bother
<orion_fr_24> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Mungallo> does your grub screen show a recovery mode kernel?
<paulvolk> ya but 2 one for the udated system and one for the older system
<Mungallo> I'm assuming you have 2 recovery modes listed ie 2.6.12-386(Recovery mode)
<Mungallo> ok
<paulvolk> Ya
<paulvolk> that is it as well as 2 of the normal systems
<LjL> perhaps just uninstall the older kernel?
<paulvolk> I want to get rid of the older one
<Mungallo> well, I'd have to agree with LJ here, if you feel up to it, I'd find a sample grub.lst and look at what you're dealing with first.
<paulvolk> ok
<LjL> paulvolk: try "dpkg -l | grep ii | grep linux"
<paulvolk> ok
<LjL> paulvolk: if you see two different versions, like 2.6.12-9 and 2.6.12-9, you should be able to safely remove the older one
<LjL> (err, that would be 2.6.12-9 and 2.6.12-10)
<paulvolk> ya that is like exacly what I see
<paulvolk> sohow would I remove it?
<Mungallo> do me a quick favor?
<Mungallo> type in a term "sudo uname -r"
<LjL> then "sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.12-9 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9"
<LjL> don't hold me responsible though...
<LjL> though it should be safe enough
<LjL> yeah do as mungallo said
<paulvolk> ok so go over that again
<Mungallo> sudo uname -r
<LjL> type "uname -r" in a terminal
<paulvolk> ok then?
<LjL> Mungallo: (don't think there's any need for a sudo here)
<LjL> paulvolk: just tell us what it says
<paulvolk> oh ok
<`Nomad> LjL: Is qemu just as good with win98?  That one I have teh original CD here (of course, teh one I don,t want.. :P )
<paulvolk> ok it says 2.6.12-10-386
<LjL> `Nomad: it should work fine for all i know
<Mungallo> and is that the old one?
<paulvolk> no that is the new one
<LjL> shouldn't be, unless i missed a kernel version :)
<Mungallo> lol
<paulvolk> lol um I am sure that is the new one I can check if you can wait like 5 min
<LjL> and kernels aren't easy to miss, apt-get makes such a fuss about them when it wants to install one... =)
<ilba7r> paulvolk, if i were you i will not remove it it doe not take a lot of space 36 MB or about. but is a huge safety net if your kernell is messed up you can always login to the old one
<Mungallo> ok, cool, then yeah you oughtta be able to peel out the old one with no problems.
<Mungallo> agreed.
<paulvolk> oh ok then I will keep
<paulvolk> it
<paulvolk> anyway another question I need a c compiler to compile packeges where would I get one?
<Mungallo> Lj; lol, yeah apt whines too much. ;)
<LjL> yeah ilba7r isn't too wrong, you never know what might break down someday
<Mungallo> sudo apt-get build-essential
<LjL> paulvolk: "sudo aptitude install build-essential" will get you one
<paulvolk> type that in terminal?
<Mungallo> yup
<LjL> paulvolk: though be sure that you check if a program isn't already in the repositories (official or otherwise), before compiling it :)
<paulvolk> ok
<ilba7r> LjL, you are an aptitude fan like me :)
<Lord_Athur> where can i find information about flex and bison?
<`Nomad> gnu
<LjL> ilba7r: yeah - it's funny when people ask "how do i remove kubuntu-desktop" or things like that, and i can only say well, if you had used aptitude to install it in the first place, you could with a single command, otherwise no luck :)
<Mungallo> http://www.gnu.org/software/bison/
<`Nomad> Lord_Athur: what kind of info are you looking for?
<ilba7r> LjL, agree that is the main reason i use it it handle that so perfectly
<Mungallo> http://www.gnu.org/software/flex/
* `Nomad wonders if win98 still has updates?
<LjL> ilba7r: that's basically the only reason i use it for, as i've never really used the GUI or any fancy features it might have
<LjL> `Nomad: no it doesn't
<`Nomad> So they turned it all off?
<`Nomad> arghh..
<LjL> `Nomad: win98 is a bit of a (big) security risk using, even though that might not be too terribly important under an emulator
<robotgeek> LjL: you can always use debfoster
* `Nomad must do a pilgrimage to storage in the snow, uphill both ways..
<ilba7r> LjL, do not use the graphical interface it is bugy and it has a bug that has not been resolved yet
<LjL> robotgeek: will debfoster remove everything that, say, kubuntu-desktop installs?
<Mungallo> barefoot with glass under the snow?
<ilba7r> will mess how aptitude handle automatic removal
<`Nomad> LjL: Install is blazing fast though.. lol
<LjL> ilba7r: i've never quite understood or liked it anyway
<LjL> `Nomad: but, have you given up on XP?
<robotgeek> LjL: sure, just pay attention to what it wants to remove
<ilba7r> LjL, same here. just glad to see another wise man using aptitude :)
<LjL> robotgeek: uhm, doesn't "paying attention to what it wants to remove" defeats the whole purpose?
* robotgeek has apt-get aliased to aptitude
<paulvolk> ok can Kubuntu run RPMs? and if soo what make? like suse, mandrake, fedora?
* LjL has "apt" aliased to "sudo aptitude" :)
<Mungallo> Paul you want alien
<LjL> paulvolk: it can, if you install "alien". i wouldn't recommend it though unless you're desperate
<Mungallo> sudo apt-get install alien
<robotgeek> LjL: i'm sure there are a few switches in there with which you can not pay attention, i'm not sure how that works
<ilba7r> paulvolk, whatever package you are looking for first look for a deb binary for it
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: i have sudo apt-get install to install :P
<ilba7r> most of the time you will find it
<Mungallo> you're generally better if with a deb or source.
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: lol, but i think that's not intutuive
<Hobbsee> possibly - i keep forgetting about it
<paulvolk> ok
<LjL> Hobbsee: that's not good IMHO
<LjL> Hobbsee: as "install" is already a command
<Hobbsee> is it?
<Hobbsee> i didnt think it was...
<LjL> Hobbsee: yes. not one often used by actual users, but makefiles do use it a lot
<Hobbsee> ah
<LjL> Hobbsee: it's basically the same as "cp" i think, only it does some more checks
<Hobbsee> right
* Hobbsee fires up a console and changes it
<Mungallo> install to CWD kind of thing.
<LjL> the man says "copies and sets attributes"
<Mungallo> fair enough.
<paulvolk> ok I found a .deb file for the program to install it now how would I install it?
<`Nomad> LjL: I gave up, it just stayed stuck on a dialog box after.. It spurted out a few messages about bad dlls
<Mungallo> dpkg -i
<LjL> paulvolk: "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb". but are you 100% sure that package isn't in the repos already?
<LjL> what package is it anyway?
<LjL> `Nomad: oh :(
<paulvolk> Amsn
<`Nomad> It's so easy, I'll install XP when I get my proper ones
<ilba7r> paulvolk, why not use kopete
<clintonthegeek> sorry, i'm an IRC n00b, came in here about the KWord 1.5 Beta problem. am i gonna have to compile it from source?
<LjL> paulvolk: "apt-cache show amsn", followed by "sudo aptitude install amsn"
<LjL> paulvolk: no need to get that from third parties
<paulvolk> oh ok
<paulvolk> but how did you find that
<paulvolk> I couldn't
<Mungallo> its in the repos chief.
<LjL> paulvolk: by typing "apt-cache search amsn"...
<LjL> paulvolk: in general, "apt-cache search keyword1 keyword2 ....." will do what you need
<paulvolk> sweet
<paulvolk> thanks
<clintonthegeek> amsn? i installed the latest version (0.95) from the package on amsn.sourceforge.net
<FHX> Hello..
<paulvolk> it said there was no packedges found
<FHX> clintonthegeek: aren't the fonts for amsn strange though?
<LjL> paulvolk: you need to enable Universe
<LjL> !tell paulvolk about sources
<paulvolk> how do I do that?
<clintonthegeek> aha, that they are. looks like a typewriter
<LjL> Ubotu's telling you
<FHX> Exactly.
<FHX> I tried installing msn 7 through crossover as well, but the graphics don't show right and it lags when starting up etc.
<LjL> paulvolk: basically you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the line containing "universe", and then type "sudo apt-get update"
<FHX> amsn is lousy as well. The best alternative I'm using is Gaim, but so far I can't find a thing that supports decent file transfers.
<LjL> paulvolk: but it's all explained better in the links Ubotu gave you
<Mungallo> don't gaim and kopete support msn?
<FHX> Hm...oh.
<ilba7r> Mungallo, yah
<FHX> I meant to come in here to ask: Does anyone know how to setup a printer? I've set up mine but nothing's printing.
<FHX> Kopete lags for me..
<FHX> not sure why.
<paulvolk> ok
<beefsprocket> paulvolk: hi
<`Nomad> FHX: welcome to my club :)
<clintonthegeek> yeah, amsn 0.95 has given me the best luck with file transfers
<FHX> I have severe lags with Kopete. =/ anyone else have those?
<`Nomad> is it a Samsung?
<beefsprocket> paulvolk: so?
<FHX> `Nomad: Haha.
<FHX> Nope, it's a canon
<FHX> Canon Pixma MP110
<`Nomad> Ok, get a Samsung, then you'll pull out your hair too :)
<FHX> I think i'm having enough trouble..
<FHX> XD
<ilba7r> `Nomad, did you try linuxprinting.org
<orion_fr_24> any good advise to install mp3 and acc support on kubuntu ??
<clintonthegeek> mungallo, were you talking to me ( it's in the repos ) regarding the problem with KWord 1.5?
<Mungallo> no clint, I was refering to amsn, sorry for the mixup
<clintonthegeek> ah, no prob
<clintonthegeek> yeah, the text has all these garbled coloured lines on it in. I submitted a bug report, but apparently it's already fixed in the subverions
<clintonthegeek> i suppose i have to compile/install it from source, since i don't know when the repository will be updated
<Mungallo> might be the easiest way to do it clint.
<LjL> kword 1.5?
<clintonthegeek> yuppers
<`Nomad> ilba7r: I did, but I'm on a beak from it for now.. I'll try again soon though gotta have my printer. :)
<LjL> i thought the latest version in the repos (or the lastest version for that matter) was 1.4.2
<`Nomad> break
<clintonthegeek> ah, the latest beta version has a special repository set up for testers
<orion_fr_24> !aac
<ubotu> it has been said that aac is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about aac support
<LjL> oh it's a beta
<ilba7r> `Nomad, no problem i gave up on mine long time ago
<LjL> any new exciting features, besides the bugs?
<clintonthegeek> well, kexi is coming along
<LjL> what about krita?
<clintonthegeek> ODT is the default for kword, as is everything else
<clintonthegeek> now the opendocument standard
<`Nomad> ilba7r: a Samsung?
<clintonthegeek> krita, well, i haven't played around too much, but you can save the brushes, and they played around with the layers somemore
<`Nomad> ML-2010
<LjL> (duh, it's in the topic, i'm dumb)
<ilba7r> `Nomad, worse a lexmark. if i want to use it i have to write the driver myself :)
<`Nomad> Krita segment faults fo rme with 3.5.1..  Sigh...
<`Nomad> LOL
<ilba7r> no way no time no experience
<clintonthegeek> i'd still stick with the gimp though
<`Nomad> ilba7r: now that's a weekend job
<clintonthegeek> haha,
<LjL> `Nomad: "sudo mr -rf /", followed by inserting the Ubuntu CD into the drive, followed by the Reset button
<Mungallo> lol
<clintonthegeek> haha
<`Nomad> ubuntu i sbetter fo rmy printer?
<`Nomad> then Kubuntu?
<hatake_kakashi> LjL: that'd be fun :p
<clintonthegeek> it was a joke nomad :p
<clintonthegeek> essentially they are both the same anyways, so not really
<`Nomad> I know, but I'm abotu ready to try anything..LOL
<ilba7r> `Nomad, they are both the same
<`Nomad> exactlky
<LjL> `Nomad: no, i wasn't thinking about ubuntu vs kubuntu, just about your curses with 3.5.1 :)
<`Nomad> though KDE may be part of the problem
<`Nomad> who knows
<`Nomad> Oh that!!!  yes!
<clintonthegeek> it's more likely a CUPS problem
<`Nomad> :)
<`Nomad> It is..
<ilba7r> what was the cups server address
<`Nomad> I did a apt-get remove cups and almost removed the kde-desktop without realising it..
<ilba7r> you can type it in a web browser and set it from there
<LjL> localhost:631
<LjL> assuming the printer is local of course
<ilba7r> yap
<`Nomad> No I can't!  well actually thanks to a lot of mental support here lately now I can.. :)
<`Nomad> BUT
<`Nomad> now my jobs disappear somewhere
<`Nomad> never come out on teh printer..
<LjL> `Nomad: do try what ilba7r said
<`Nomad> so please people, check your printers to see if my jobs are there?? :)
<LjL> `Nomad: you can print test pages as well from the web interface
<clintonthegeek> hehehe
<`Nomad> No I can't  :(
<LjL> `Nomad: don't joke about that
<LjL> `Nomad: i actually *did* get other people's print jobs on my printer :)
<`Nomad> LOl
<LjL> (when i forgot about an unimportant thing called a "password" ;)
<hatake_kakashi> anyone ever used sylpheed to receive local mboxes? or which program do you use to receive email from your local maild?
<LjL> `Nomad: can you *access* the web interface anyway?
<Monsuco> how does one enable USB
<clintonthegeek> can you be more specific?
<LjL> Monsuco: USB usually doesn't need to be "enabled". what do you need to do?
<`Nomad> LjL: now I can yes, there was an issue with teh proper users being admin
<Monsuco> well, I plug my flashdrives in
<Monsuco> and nothing happens
<LjL> `Nomad: but still test pages don't print?
<`Nomad> Everything checks out, btu it says it can't find a 'valid" printer
<ilba7r> `Nomad, do not tell me you installed cups-pdf
<clintonthegeek> usb flash drive support is still a little flaky on linux
<`Nomad> cupd-pdf?  Shoot.. If I did I didn't do it o purpose.. :)
<`Nomad> let me remove it to be safe if it's there
<clintonthegeek> try booting up the computer with the flash drive in it
<ilba7r> `Nomad, great if you did not choose it than it is not there
<Monsuco> it worked on Ubuntu, but not on Kubuntu
<LjL> Monsuco: uhm try "sudo mount /dev/sda /media/usbdisk", and then "ls /media/usbdisk", not sure if that's right though
<Monsuco> also, it won't eject my CD's I am beginning to think the drivers are screwed up
<`Nomad> nope, no pdf, though I do have bluetooth fo rno goo dreason
<clintonthegeek> hmm.. well they are the same distro, just with different sets of programs installed
<ilba7r> `Nomad, did you try setting up the printer from scratch usin the web interface
<Monsuco> well, maybe something is up with my HD or something
<`Nomad> you mean remove the one there and try again?
<LjL> `Nomad: could you pastebin your /etc/cups/printers.conf?
<`Nomad> why not, I'll go do that now..
<`Nomad> yes, let me ge tit..
<clintonthegeek> in konqueror, type "media:/" in the address bar. then you should be able to right click and "eject" your CD
<`Nomad> or get IT
<clintonthegeek> and that's where a USB drive would show up if it found it
<LjL> clintonthegeek: it ought to show up on the desktop as well though....
<clintonthegeek> you'd think so :p
<LjL> well, it does for me :)
<Monsuco> I can do that, but what I mean is, it is acting well weird
<LjL> Monsuco: uh... sorry but... get used to it ;-P
<Monsuco> well true
<Monsuco> Ok
<clintonthegeek> the joys of linux
<LjL> "linux is acting weird". "yeah, and?"
<Mungallo> umount -f /dev/hdc?
<LjL> "windows is crashing". "yeah, and?"
<`Nomad> http://pastebin.com/537931
<`Nomad> The printer is currently connected but off
<LjL> `Nomad: well, that looks about right...
<`Nomad> I just turned it on, going to try reinstalling brand new, one more time!
<LjL> i suppose you have gimpprint installed?
<`Nomad> yup
<LjL> do the logs say anything?
<`Nomad> a lot of curse words directed at me ;)
<LjL> =)
<`Nomad> nothing special that i coudl recognize anyway.. In MY days, we used lpr.. :)
<LjL> bash: lpr: command not found
<LjL> sorry :)
<fatbrain> How can I ... start things *automaticly* like, in the background... Like apache httpd.... ?
<LjL> fatbrain: depends
<LjL> fatbrain: if you want KDE apps to be started in the background, then you should do that from inside KDE
<fatbrain> No kde apps
<LjL> fatbrain: if you actually want things like httpd started in the background, then they should already do so
<fatbrain> I basicly want to access my subversion repo remotly, but I can't figure out how
<`Nomad> my cups error_log logs:  http://pastebin.com/537932 , no other logs
<fatbrain> I've been scratching my head for hours ...  heh.
<`Nomad> I'm at the highest debug level
<LjL> fatbrain: uh i don't think that should involve things running in the background, though i have no real experience with svn
<`Nomad> !svn
<ubotu> well, svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<LjL> `Nomad: uh, i'm not sure what that means, but i'm not sure it looks good either =)
<`Nomad> exactly
<Mungallo> do you have the subversion client installed?
<LjL> `Nomad: at any rate, i don't have anything like that in my logs
<`Nomad> setting up this printer feels like picking my nose with a hammer
<httpdss> im wanting to receive webcam through kopete but i only see a blue window .. versions kde = 3.5.0 ... kopete 0.11 ... any solutions ?? libraries that im missing ??
<fatbrain> Mungallo: yes
<`Nomad> httpdss: update to KDE 3.5.1, then you won't even have a blue window.. lol
<`Nomad> sorry
<Mungallo> brain: do you have a remote connection to the repo?
<httpdss> :P
<fatbrain> Mungallo: not to the repo...
<ilba7r> LjL, lpr is in package lpr need to be installed
<fatbrain> I'll read some on the svn website, I'll be back in a little bit.
<LjL> ilba7r: eh well i don't think that'd help him much though anyway, as i assume lpr would just behave as a wrapper to CUPS now or something :)
<`Nomad> but lpr should not b eneeded right?
<LjL> `Nomad: well, i don't have it installed, and i print ;)
<`Nomad> yup
<ilba7r> LjL, you sound right i do not know
<`Nomad> lpr is from when the internet was made out of wood., :(
<LjL> no actually -- i do have it installed on Ubuntu
<LjL> i don't have it installed on the computer where my printer actually is, though
<LjL> (Debian)
<ilba7r> LjL, i have it because acrobat use it
<LjL> bleah
<clintonthegeek> just curious, is the printer attached through USB or parallel?
<LjL> what's wrong with KPDF :P
<LjL> clintonthegeek: usb
<ilba7r> LjL, buggy ;)
<LjL> acrobat's horrible
<ilba7r> LjL, working perfect here
<clintonthegeek> well, the latest version has cleaned up a lot
<LjL> though at least the linux version isn't as huge and viral as the windows version
<clintonthegeek> plugins are loaded as needed as opposed to all at once on startup, so it's a lot faster
<LjL> dunno anyway, KPDF looks very nice here, though my PDF rendering needs aren't probably very advanced
<`Nomad> I sacrobat ok?  I find the kpdf or xpdf lacking fo rnewer pdf at least
<`Nomad> So we download it from adobe?
<LjL> you could try evince as well, though i'm afraid that depends on the gnome libs
<LjL> well, there's an "acroread" package as well
<LjL> though that might not be anything like the latest version
<ilba7r> `Nomad, try apt-get it for it will download it and set it for you
* ilba7r do not remember how i did install it. Either download and install to a local bin then moved it or used the repos
<LjL> well trying the repos won't hurt for sure
<clintonthegeek> okay all, i'm downloading the source for koffice 1.5 beta, and am gonna compile/install it to see if it will fix the text rendering problem in kword
<hatake_kakashi> !kde3.5.1
<ubotu> hatake_kakashi: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<clintonthegeek> unfortunatly, i'm on a 333mhz computer with 64 meg of ram, so this will take a while ;p
<ilba7r> good luck clintonthegeek
<clintonthegeek> i'll let you know how it turned out in a few hours :D
<LjL> hm well krita 1.5 seems to have a few new meaty features
* `Nomad wouldn't know :(
<clintonthegeek> don't like the new icon though
<clintonthegeek> ah well
<`Nomad> Does anyone here use a wacom board?
<LjL> poor nomad :)
<`Nomad> Still can't get the pressue sensitivity working
<`Nomad> pressure..
<`Nomad> I'm sure that a few updates down the road and whatever I have that's broken will get well
<clintonthegeek> would it involve adding another axis in xorg.conf or something?
<`Nomad> Hahahaha  Windows is now detecting Plug and Play hardware..
<hatake_kakashi> has 3.5.1 been stabilised?
<LjL> clintonthegeek: look, i've compiled lots of things on a 300MHz machine (which is still my server machine), but really, can't you just wait for an update, for your own sake? :)
<`Nomad> clinto: You may be on to something
<LjL> hatake_kakashi: you wish
<clintonthegeek> well LjL, i'm considering leaving it over night
<brodel> kakashi-sensei! :D
<hatake_kakashi> LjL: heh :p I've had problems with the failsafe, I wonder will this be improved :p meh oh well
<LjL> clintonthegeek: so that it'll bail out on a dependency you have forgotten right after you close your eyes? :)
<clintonthegeek> the ubuntu binaries were released 3 days ago, so either an update will be here REAL SOON, or they won't bother.
<clintonthegeek> but it won't hurt much other than my electricity bill to compile it myself
<LjL> well, if there's a serious bug, i'm not sure they won't bother fixing it fast
<clintonthegeek> yeah, that's what i figured too
<clintonthegeek> but it looks like the Kubuntu bug report thingy is a real pain to use
<LjL> it says it's broken in the topic - they'll know already
<clintonthegeek> hmm... good point
<hatake_kakashi> or you can join in their mailing-list
<LjL> or just say "Riddell" ;)
<clintonthegeek> hehehe
<clintonthegeek> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=121336 - the bug report for Kword, btw :)
<LjL> that looks nice
<LjL> i'm sure it's a feature and not a bug
<clintonthegeek> haha, that's what i though too. i thought it was showing the different heights and dimensions of my fonts or something
<clintonthegeek> until i couldn't turn it off
<LjL> must have been a shocking realization
<clintonthegeek> well, i kept doubting it was a bug, 'cause i wondered how something that blatent could get released. 'guess it was just an oversite on a large scale
<LjL> well, it's still a beta at any rate
<clintonthegeek> yeah. it's cool. it'll be fixed in a while one way or another. i really like the transition to ODT as the default document :D
<LjL> i like mostly that krita is coming out very nice
<clintonthegeek> as well as all the other opendocument filetypes and programs. very cool that we'll finally get some real cross-platform standardization, not just compatibility
<LjL> now i would like a decent audio editor, and for what i'm concerned, KDE would finally have all the applications one reasonably expects from it
<clintonthegeek> aha
<clintonthegeek> yeah, Audacity is pretty cool, but something QT would be nice
<LjL> kwave stinks, no offence to the authors, but they've been pretty lazy lately
<LjL> now there's this soniK that's just recently been released - very embrional, but i have some hope
<LjL> on the other hand, Gnome seems to be full with all kinds of audio editors *grr*
<clintonthegeek> hmm... haven't played around with it
<clintonthegeek> anyhoo, i gotta go. so thanks for your help everyone! ttyl
<LjL> CoolEdit on Windows was, err, cool
<LjL> night
<ilba7r> night LjL
<`Nomad> LjL: thanks so much for all your help and guidance tonight.  win98 is about to reboot for the last time, and then I can start on teh endless update process  :)
<hatake_kakashi> lmao
<LjL> `Nomad: i don't believe that for a moment :)
<LjL> anyway i'm *not* going away just yet, i was just greeting clintonthegeek ;)
<LjL> though i definitely better go to bed as well
<LjL> anyway do get a win2000 cd as soon as you can
<LjL> win98 doesn't deserve being run, not even in an emulator =)
<`Nomad> I know, I feel dirty, I swear!!  LOL
<Tarus> What is a good ftp severto use?
<Tarus> server**
<hatake_kakashi> its sad to see within nt world, there only exist DOS emulator
<ilba7r> LjL, than you should not run wine ;)
<LjL> ilba7r: wine ain't win98
<ilba7r> LjL, it uses dcomp
<LjL> ilba7r: ok, it's a bit reminescent of it, but it still isn't
<hatake_kakashi> Tarus: vsftpd
<`Nomad> well, if $e == 98 , then it is  ;)
<ilba7r> win95 installer
<LjL> eeh well
<Tarus> LjL: win98 was microsofts best OS
<LjL> not by any extent of imagination
<LjL> it doesn't even have real memory protection
<Tarus> LjL: compare it to there other work.. it was a BIG step from 95
<LjL> (or multitasking for that matter, i don't think they removed the huge system-wide DLL lock in '98)
<`Nomad> When I apply all the updates ( I was thinkign of letting it do auto updates) does qemu reboot automatically, or I have to reatart it every time?
<LjL> windows 2000 runs fine
<LjL> `Nomad: haven't the slightest idea, but i guess it reboots
<Tarus> LjL: to many opens for its time
<`Nomad> For my needs though, I think that 98 should be good enough
<LjL> Tarus: ?
<LjL> Tarus: linux had multitasking and MP well before '95
<LjL> Tarus: win98 is laughable for simply being a revamped version of '95, *still* without any real OS features
<Tarus> I mean to many openings as in security flaws that and bugs ... compared to the time that win98 came out.. so far the most "heart, soul, blood, sweat" etc... went into win98
<`Nomad> if you setup linux in qemu, running qemu running linux, which is runnig qemu with the top file as a disk, do you get perpetual motion?
<Tarus> But anyway
<Tarus> *(lol)
<`Nomad> Tarus: I agree with you, it almost felt like they worked at it.. ;)
<`Nomad> Then win2K, and now everythignis just a front in front of win2K code
<`Nomad> or so it looks anyway
<LjL> bah... get windows 98 to crash, and i'll laugh at you -- get win2000 to crash, and i'll probably consider giving you an account on my debian
<`Nomad> weird place to be discussing this, we're gonna get beat up and thrown out!!!  :)
<Aji-Dahaka> huh, the final decision on if I like kubuntu or not is really difficult :(
<LjL> Aji-Dahaka: you don't, but you still like it more than you like windows or gnome. trust me :P
<`Nomad> aji: why?
<`Nomad> KDE always felt better to me
<Tarus> 'Nomad: yes that and right now microsoft keeps putting things out when they arnt ready... It just keeps getting worse.. windows (the idea) is a good one... gates stole the idea I think he should at least use it and make it better. Instead they are more conserned with profit
<`Nomad> solid,
<Aji-Dahaka> kde feels better to me for sure
<LjL> Tarus: what's the idea of windows?
<Aji-Dahaka> it's not much a question of kde vs. gnome (or whatever) but ...
<Aji-Dahaka> kubuntu vs. whatever else I choose that I can run kde on
<`Nomad> ahhh
<ilba7r> Aji-Dahaka, give your self more time to decide
<`Nomad> Suse?
<Aji-Dahaka> probably not suse ...
<Aji-Dahaka> gentoo, maybe
<`Nomad> I'd like to give Suse a try, haven't installed it in ages
<LjL> Aji-Dahaka: well, i have debian running on my server, and i've tried it on my desktop more than once as well... and i never quite got in terms with it, even though as a server it runs fine
<Aji-Dahaka> I tried 10.0 and it was ... difficult
<`Nomad> LjL: what do you use as a desktop?
<Aji-Dahaka> kubuntu is missing software that I'm used to using from their versioning system which kinda bothers me
<LjL> Aji-Dahaka: i was very favorably impressed with (k)ubuntu, it installed without glitches, then of course i discovered it does have a few glitches here and there... but still, it's very workable
<`Nomad> so far yes..
<Aji-Dahaka> like no kmplayer and no version-controlled skype, etc.
<`Nomad> I've never looked back yet for a desktop
<Aji-Dahaka> usually I use FreeBSD, but am after a linux for development
<LjL> `Nomad: well, my desktop machine is a Sempron 2GHz with Kubuntu Breezy and KDE 3.5.0, while my server is a K6 300MHz with Debian Testing and no X
<`Nomad> Server, I don't knwo if I'd use it, or a BSD, or the obligatory RedHat if you'r ein North America
<Aji-Dahaka> the fact that my kde home directory isn't working in kubuntu might be the big factor ...
<`Nomad> how so?
<Aji-Dahaka> and that it doesn't seem to respect the $HOME but instead somehow reverse-lookups on UID
<LjL> `Nomad: well "server" means my home server anyway, nothing mission critical at all
<LjL> `Nomad: debian testing gives me the freedom i need together with quite good stabilty
<`Nomad> would Ubuntu run on a mission critical server?
<Aji-Dahaka> probably could ... but why?
<LjL> i wouldn't run on it
<`Nomad> depends on teh "mission" I think :)
<Tarus> LjL: I mean the IDEA for windows and many of the features it has they could make alot of money if they came out with it being solid it may take more time but people would respect the company more if they did. Anyway.... Can anyone recommend a good ftp server. I need to use one for ZPanel. Not sure which to pick and which is the easiest to configure. I need one that can easily be configured and pointed toward an address examp
<Aji-Dahaka> (k)ubuntu are rather targeted at the workstation
<Aji-Dahaka> Tarus: limit: examp
<`Nomad> Iknow
<Aji-Dahaka> Tarus: I have good work with vsftp ususally
<Aji-Dahaka> luck*
<LjL> Tarus: i'm still not sure what the "idea" for windows would be. they just made a cheap copy of what was available at the time in terms of GUIs...
* Aji-Dahaka can't think and type simultaneously
<`Nomad> I still wish I could have used a NeXT for a while
<hatake_kakashi> LjL: its all capitalism :p
<LjL> `Nomad: use it :)
<`Nomad> yup
<`Nomad> with the matching hardware.. :)  It seemed so far ahead of it,s time
<Tarus> Aji-Dahaka: Does my server need to be set up with https to use it?
<Aji-Dahaka> has anyone had trouble with kubuntu not respecting their home directory if they have 2 users with the same uid but different home directories?
<`Nomad> wait, is there NeXT for Intel?
<Aji-Dahaka> Tarus: probably not
<Aji-Dahaka> Tarus: in fact, no
<Tarus> Aji-Dahaka: *(lol) okay
<LjL> hatake_kakashi: if it sells (and it sold!), good for them. but then, windows couldn't do anything that my Amiga didn't do much better and in a much friendlier way
<LjL> so i don't quite tune into the "idea" thing
<`Nomad> Aji: Why would that situation arise?
<`Nomad> same UID
<hatake_kakashi> LjL: to me windows has been steering towards the idea of eye-candy
<LjL> `Nomad: or just use OS X, it's NeXTStep after all
<LjL> hatake_kakashi: well, that's just a recent phenomenon though
<Aji-Dahaka> `Nomad: because I have two users with different passwords and want them to have the _exact_ same permissions
<LjL> hatake_kakashi: windows version from 1.0 to 3.1 were far from eyecandylike
<hatake_kakashi> LjL: I bet the next windows release (aka vista) would probably turn out to be just like windows ME.. another little leeway for them to try and get more money to develop windows longhorn
<`Nomad> I guess :)  I can't wait to be able to afford a laptop.. Probably a MAC
<LjL> Aji-Dahaka: i'm not sure you should do that
<LjL> Aji-Dahaka: it sounds like asking for trouble to me
<Aji-Dahaka> LjL: it isn't in any other OS I use ...
<hatake_kakashi> LjL: windows 2000 to windows XP, the core is pretty much hacked to suit XP, and from when you first boot up without any theme changes, it is noticeable that XP looks noobish
<LjL> Aji-Dahaka: well, don't quote me on this, but AFAIK, one UID should correspond to one user, otherwise you're in trouble
<Aji-Dahaka> and kubuntu seems to do something wrong with having a user's home directory directly in /
<Aji-Dahaka> LjL: I'll not quote you.  There are in fact Several OSes/Distros that ship with multiple users on one uid
<LjL> hatake_kakashi: i can't stand XP with the default theme, i always switch back to plain Windows at once
<Aji-Dahaka> LjL: maybe all of the BSDs, in fact
<hatake_kakashi> Aji-Dahaka: iirc uid is an unique identity for that user, if one were to share the same with root, wouldn't that be odd too?
<hatake_kakashi> LjL: same
<Aji-Dahaka> hatake_kakashi: that's the exact case in freeBSD, actually.  toor shares root's uid (0) ... works just fine
<LjL> hatake_kakashi: but, i don't really *have* to anyway, i just use windows 2000 instead (if i have to use windows at all)
<hatake_kakashi> LjL: and the same goes with the windows vista, I've seen screenshots of it, and it doesn't look much different compared to xp except with those transparency which the idea originated from someone else
<hatake_kakashi> Aji-Dahaka: odd
<LjL> hatake_kakashi: MS is losing inventive on Windows i think
<hatake_kakashi> Aji-Dahaka: its probably the way how certain users are handled? PAM?
<LjL> hatake_kakashi: now that it's become nearly a real operating system, they have no ideas anymore :)
<hatake_kakashi> LjL: I have a gut feeling that they are setting high goals without realising that they are fascinated with eye-candy features that _must_ be implemented before anything else
<LjL> though i think they could start by cleaning up their messy filesystem hierarchy
<LjL> (guess the same could be said for unix otoh)
<Aji-Dahaka> hatake_kakashi: maybe, freebsd uses pam as well, though.  Users info is set up by login which shoudl be the only thing that reads through fstab to set the appropriate environment variables from the info provided there
<LjL> hatake_kakashi: that's possible, see how innovations like WinFS got delayed and then cancelled...
<hatake_kakashi> LjL: they speak real high for their new 'winfs' yet they have delayed it for like 5 years
<hatake_kakashi> Aji-Dahaka: no no, I mean the way how its to be handled could probably be different
<Aji-Dahaka> hatake_kakashi: if the $HOME variable says /home/a and another user with a matching $UID happens to be set to have homedir /home/b, _nothing_ should end up being in /home/b
<Gumpo> Im trying to switch to the KDE environment, so i used apt-get to download and install the kubuntu-desktop package, but after rebooting i still have my normal gnome desktop. Anyone know what i should do?
<Gumpo> (Im doing this off an Ubuntu install)
<Aji-Dahaka> hatake_kakashi: in kubuntu, I can login, and cd (etc) take me to $HOME, but when I startkde, it starts writing in the homedir of the matching-uid'd user
<hatake_kakashi> LjL: funny thing is that they cancelled the idea of winfs on vista..yet before that time, they say its most likely that it will be on it
<LjL> Gumpo: choose KDE at login
<Tarus> hatake_kakashi: THAT delaying for 5 years would be a good thing
<LjL> hatake_kakashi: they have no clue :)
<Tarus> hatake_kakashi: I personally think the new windows should be delayed till LATE next year... instead its set for dec.
<hatake_kakashi> Aji-Dahaka: heh, again its different from the way its built, I'm no expert but from looking at the three kernels (solaris, fbsd, linux) it looks fairly different
<Gumpo> It doesnt give me a choice. I selected KDE when i installed, and when i rebooted i got the Kubuntu login screen, but everything else was my old Ubuntu stuff.
<hatake_kakashi> Tarus: really? I feel that would be somewhat stupid.. zfs from Sun would probably cain.. and if reiser4 gets fixed would be nice
<MrJangles> whats the command to burn a cd?
<hatake_kakashi> LjL: as usual
<Aji-Dahaka> hatake_kakashi: but my shell takes me to the write place, and lnusertemp the wrong place.  That's definitely a bug outside of kernelland
<hatake_kakashi> MrJangles: cdrecord ?
<Aji-Dahaka> (way outside as users are also mostly outside of it)
<MrJangles> is there a program in kde?
<`Nomad> k3b
<hatake_kakashi> Aji-Dahaka: well, that would probably be needed to be addressed through their mailing-list perhaps?
<`Nomad> excellent
<Tarus> hatake_kakashi: yes but you know how long reiser has been in development... I was saying that if microsoft wanted to use there OWN filesystem.... Although it would be CHEAPER and more efficiant to simply use one thats already proven very good
<Tarus> microsfot just wants to be able to say that it is theirs and CONTROL it *(lol)
<LjL> Tarus: that would not be in line with what MS always used to do, by any means
<Aji-Dahaka> hatake_kakashi: maybe, but it's funny because it doesn't happen in other OSen that use lnusertemp ... I would file the bug if I could figure out who to point at for blame :p  I should dig into that code when I have time (after finals)
<Tarus> microsoft**
<Tarus> ha ha
<hatake_kakashi> Tarus: proven very good? FAT32 is nice but it has 4GB limit.. NTFS was stolen from some other company's idea and yet their so called ADS will benefit users when they realised it does totally the opposite
<LjL> Tarus: microsoft surely couldn't use ReiserFS or somesuch in Windows anyway, as that's stuff under the GPL (LGPL if all goes well)
<hatake_kakashi> Aji-Dahaka: heh, either way, the old saying goes "Its built by humans, for humans" still stands :)
* LjL actually likes NTFS
<Aji-Dahaka> indeed
<Tarus> I think NTFS is pretty "ok"
<hatake_kakashi> too bad NTFS is not well supported on linux except for captive-ntfs
<Aji-Dahaka> so I might hide in a different linux until this problem is resolved
<LjL> yeah, though i guess i wouldn't use it as the main filesystem on linux anyway
<Aji-Dahaka> (and kmplayer is brought into the packaging system)
<hatake_kakashi> Aji-Dahaka: heh, LFS? :D j/k
<Aji-Dahaka> hatake_kakashi: usually I do gentoo
<Aji-Dahaka> (almost as bad, huh?)
<hatake_kakashi> LjL: I am seriously considering to re-allocate my ntfs filesystems that I have to ext3 due to the nature that it is supported by both parties
<hatake_kakashi> Aji-Dahaka: well you cannot really compare gentoo to LFS
<LjL> hatake_kakashi: well, i'm not sure it's very well supported as a native FS under windows, or is it
<LjL> to me, the one big advantage of NTFS is its on-the-fly compression capability
<hatake_kakashi> LjL: *shrugs* via third party tools, yes
<natkae> How can I make a set of kde prefrences (window decorations, theme, task bar settings, etc...) the default for any new users I create?
<Tarus> Aji-Dahaka: How is gentoo? Compared to Kubuntu? I know kubuntu has the advantage of being seperate from the debian pool which is one reason I use it. But gentoo has there own way of doing things... Does it take that long to compile a program ever time you want to install a new one?
<Aji-Dahaka> 12:30, lunch time mates!  talk to you lata
<Aji-Dahaka> Tarus: oh, it's largely source-based
<Aji-Dahaka> Tarus: so it takes a while to compile things if you want the stuff from the source tree
<LjL> hatake_kakashi: i had the impression that those tools weren't too reliable tho
<Aji-Dahaka> Tarus: but it seems to not break often for me and the package system is simple which makes it easy to fix problems that occur
<Tarus> Tarus: is there an "easy" way to uninstall things?
<Tarus> Aji-Dahaka: ***
<Aji-Dahaka> yeah
<Aji-Dahaka> emerge -c <name of package>
<LjL> sudo apt-get remove thing
<LjL> oh gentoo
<Tarus> thats not bad
<hatake_kakashi> LjL: if only ms stops being greedy, using things coming out of FLOSS for their commercial use.. it would be nicer.. but no, many ms advocates are stupid enough to not see the blinding light that corprations are starting to go 'make-or-break' situation with the hybrid environment
<Tarus> I guess the main downside would be time spent compiling
<LjL> hatake_kakashi: you do know they'd have to open-source windows if they linked to any GPL components though
<hatake_kakashi> Tarus: though many recommends stage3 rather than stage 1 unless if you are really gung-ho about it
<Aji-Dahaka> Tarus: but since computers are way overpowered these days and schedulers are good, you can compile in the background easily
<Tarus> I was reading that Gates came out and said that they want to make a FREE version of windows
<hatake_kakashi> LjL: well, they have been anti-competitive.. and I don't think they even care.. they ignored POSIX compliance and created their own..
<Tarus> WITH ADDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Aji-Dahaka> Tarus: the only thing is you don't get to play with your new software the minute you want to ... but since I mostly know what I like, it's not an issue here
<LjL> yeah i read that too somewhere
<Tarus> Yes they plan on making more money from the add one then they do the one they sell
<ClayG> anyone here set up 2 or more vhosts in httpd.conf before?
<Aji-Dahaka> Tarus: anyways, dinner here.  Try gentoo sometime if you have a few free hours spread out over several days ;)
<hatake_kakashi> heh he's gone
<Aji-Dahaka> bah
<Aji-Dahaka> oh well
<hatake_kakashi> and funny that his ident points to 'root'
<`Nomad> hehe
<`Nomad> I wonder how many weeks it'll take to bring win98 up to 'patched' status :)
<_vge> i lived in a tought that it dont have support aka no patches anymore
<hatake_kakashi> `Nomad: ms has discontinued support for win98
<_vge> so pretty fast actually ;)
<LjL> time for bed, night
<`Nomad> I'm downloading updates now
<`Nomad> SP1, IE 6
<`Nomad> it's going pretty fast too, on my old AMD Athlon 1800
<`Nomad> !gimp
<ubotu> from memory, gimp is at http://www.gimp.org
<Spudly> g'day folks
<Spudly> anyone got any comments on whether Kubuntu is _actually_ faster (efficeint, less resource intensive, etc) than Ubuntu?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there
<apappu> hi
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i was setting my system in order to control the cpu freq by hand
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but i made an error and now i can't uninstall cpufreq
<Tallia1Kubuntu> synaptics give me this error
<Tallia1Kubuntu> E: cpufreqd: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 100
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i think it is because i removed by hand the entry in /etc/init.d
<apappu> what do u mean removing by hand
<Tallia1Kubuntu> read above
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok problem solved :)
<apappu> what did u do
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i just created with touch an empty file
<Tallia1Kubuntu> in init.d
<apappu> ok
<apappu> cool
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and synaptics didn't gave me any error
<Tallia1Kubuntu> anyway
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i want to control the freq with cpufreq-selector
<Tallia1Kubuntu> using this command cpufreq-selector -f 1610000
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but it seems it needs one of the freq controller installed like powernowd cpufreq and so on
<apappu> r u usng a laptop
<Tallia1Kubuntu> with needs i mean that otherwise it gives me this error when executed
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ( yes, on a laptop)
<apappu> ok otherwise u dont need to change it
<a-priori> hey, does anyone know if it's possible to load the whole livecd into ram so it doesn't need the cd?
<apappu> do u by any chance know how to change the font of shell to be comic-san
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhh....
<a-priori> I know I've done it before?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i can't find the error, but it tells me that it need a cpu freq controller
<Tallia1Kubuntu> once i install powernowd anyway the program works but if i set the freq to 1.6M
<Tallia1Kubuntu> after few seconds the daemon bring it back at 600K
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the only way to lock this autocontrol is to kill powernowd process
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what does it changes between killing powernowd and don't starting it at boot?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> using the second procedure i still get the same "miss cpu freq controller" error
<httpdss> does anyone know how to get a kodak dvc323 (webcam) working on ubuntu (kubuntu) ... ?? sane aparently has support for that one, but i couldnt get it to work
<ClayG> anyone here deal with vhosts in httpd.conf before?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> no
<zblach> hi
<zblach> anyone here know a fool-proof way to install ATI drivers?
<zblach> no?
<kameron> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<kameron> zblach, ^^
<zblach> kam, thx
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how can i know in which package a file is contained?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> suppose that i have the file /etc/init.d/cpufreqd
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how can i know to which debian package it comes from?
<rance> how do I install a package as setuid
<rance> I installed LinNeighborhood and it installed smbfs as a dependency, but when I try to mount the remote path, I get an error smbmount must be installed suid root for direct user mounts
<kameron> Tallia1Kubuntu, cpufreqd is the package name. try this: 'sudo apt-cache search cpufreqd'
<hatake_kakashi> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Tallia1Kubuntu> nop it is not
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i uninstalled cpufreqd
<kameron> Tallia1Kubuntu, when you uninstall a program, it often leaves it's configuration files, among other things. you'll notice if you uninstall kde, or mozilla, the ~./mozilla or ~/.kde will still be there.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yeah but that is a script autostarted in the boot
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it could be stupid to leave that there
<Tallia1Kubuntu> at boot time*
<kameron> and, it was left there when you uninstalled cpufreqd. i'm sure it was installed there when you installed cpufreqd
<kameron> and when you removed it, it remained.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> not so sure
<kameron> try removing it, then 'sudo apt-get install cpufreqd'
<Tallia1Kubuntu> anyway... how can i get the informations collectable by the installed files panel in synaptics in the shell?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> when i am using the shell*
<kameron> i didn't quite understand the question. but synaptic is an ubuntu-desktop thing.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i know
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but i use to use it from long time
<kameron> what's the question?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> apt-cache show PACKNAME
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is the answer
<kameron> sweet, so long as you have the answer.. makes things easy for me.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> actually it's not the answer :P
<kameron> dang.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> kameron: but this is the right one :) dpkg -L cpufreqd
<Tallia1Kubuntu> dpkg -L
<kameron> ah, for list. okay.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> dpkg -S FILE
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is even better :)
<kameron> ;-)
<adub> is there a way in kde to disable touchpad mouse
<kameron> yeah, break it.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> usually there are keys on the laptop
<kameron> but be careful, it's a permanent.
<adub> umm domt see any
<adub> i just have two buttons left adn right
<alvin> how could i set the dpi? the default seems huge
<alvin> running kubutun breezy here
<kameron> k >> system settings >> mouse
<adub> didnt see an option for touchpad in there
<adub> but im using usb mouse right now when i type on this laptop im constantly hiting the touchpad its annoying
<bryanl> what kde package do i need to install to configure kde display properties?
<ilba7r> !info kcontrol
<ubotu> kcontrol: (control center for KDE), section kde, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu6 (breezy), Packaged size: 7589 kB, Installed size: 16816 kB
<ilba7r> that is your best bet bryanl kde control center
<bryanl> thanks
<ilba7r> yw:)
<bryanl> i'm running all gnome here... but i'm using esvn, and the fonts are way too big on my lcd...
<ilba7r> bryan i used kcontrol to fix that
<bryanl> i'm actually running dapper... its downloading kcontrol 3.5.1 now
<ilba7r> it will install a bunch of kde lib though
<bryanl> thats cool... i have lots of disk space
<ilba7r> bryanl, i used kcontrol to fix lyx and kile
<bryanl> i fixed my issue... thanks for your help ilba7r
<ilba7r> your welcomed:)
<StR> hi all
<StR> how do I downgrade to kde 3.5.0?
<ilba7r> StR, there is no simple way to do it
<StR> ilba7r: how would you do it?
<ilba7r> StR, you have to force downgrade each package
<StR> each package?
<ilba7r> yap
<kameron> StR, probably uninstall the packages you have now, then make sure your sources.list is configured to get it from repos with 3.5, reinstall
<_vge> why does my brand new apache+php server opens file dialog window when .php file is requested?
<kameron> ouch, each package. that's rough
<ilba7r> StR, how did you install kubuntu
<StR> ilba7r: ok.. lets try something else....   how do I install missing packages if I did an "aptitude  upgrade" instead of an "aptitude distupgrade" ?
<ilba7r> if you used aptitude it is easy
<beefsprocket> _vge: konqueror or firefox?
<_vge> bought
<beefsprocket> _vge: are you sure php is running?
<StR> ilba7r: I did an "aptitude upgrade" to get lde 3.5.1...
<_vge> well basically the packet is installed as far as i see
<ilba7r> StR, mm your broken packages might not be in the new kde
<beefsprocket> _vge: which packages specifically do you have installed
<beefsprocket> ?
<ilba7r> StR, did you upgrade from hoary
<StR> ilba7r: my problem is that kontact crashes every time now...
<pussfeller> 0 17 * * 1-5 should run m-f at 4pm, right?
<_vge> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP <-- thease
<StR> ilba7r: I upgraded from hoary to get breezy 3.4.. then upgrade to get 3.5.... and now  upgrade to get 3.5.1... but my kontact is crashing every time...  even after i did rm ~/kde/*/*/kontact*
<ilba7r> str have you checked if it is just a bug with kontact
<StR> ilba7r: no... all the ppl I ask do note get the error
<ilba7r> StR, ok lets redo that it might work
<ilba7r> first do a dist-upgrade
<ilba7r> than run sudo aptitude upgrade again
<ilba7r> you might be missing either some config files or some basic packages
<beefsprocket> _vge: I take it you followed the entire page.. have you tried serving static content to see if html works?
<StR> ilba7r: nothing..  no new package was installed
<ilba7r> StR, am sorry can not help.
<pussfeller> why didnt my cron run?
<ilba7r> would you try sudo aptitude reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<pussfeller> dont ubuntu have user crons
<_vge> beefsprocket: yes, apache is running and html pages work
<StR> ilba7r: i get:
<StR> The following packages will be REINSTALLED:
<StR>   kubuntu-desktop
<ilba7r> ok do it
<Phelddagrif> Guys, I'm having trouble with my install. After I installed Kubuntu, I restarted and was welcomed by a "Grub loading, error 21" message, so I put in my win 98 boot disk and fixed my mbr, but since I'm trying to dual boot both Kubuntu and XP, I don't get any sort of message to choose between the two and my computer automatically boots to XP. What's going on?
<ilba7r> its a meta package thought more will be reinstalled
<StR> ilba7r: nope.. it installed only that one
<ilba7r> StR, do you have another desktop installed
<StR> ilba7r: nop.. only kde...
<ilba7r> mm how about doing a test. make a new user
<ilba7r> login with his name and test kontact
<StR> ilba7r: I do get  this msg after the crash:
<StR> kabc: WARNING: address format database incomplete (no format for locale gt found). Using default address formatting.
<StR> *** KMail got signal 11 (Crashing)
<ilba7r> let us see if it is kontact or the upgrade
<ilba7r> what is the package language gt?
<StR> ilba7r: I don't know.. I think GT is for Guatemala, where I live
<ilba7r> str i do not know how to set your locale but i guess this is the source of your prob
<ilba7r> it might be a pckage you need to install
<StR> ilba7r: should it be this one?
<ilba7r> !locale
<ubotu> ilba7r: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<StR> str@dvo:~$ set | grep LANGUAGE
<StR> LANGUAGE=en_GT:en
<ilba7r> ok str it is sudo dpkg-reconfigure locale
<StR> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<ilba7r> ya
<nrdb> is it possible to mount samba shares as part of the file system with 'mount' ?
<GullyFoyle> i would like to use the jin chess client. i d/led it but it gives me numerous errors when i try to run it. it is a java program. should i try to install Sun's  JRE, i.e. by java-package? the jin chess client has always worked for me on every linux distro and believe me that's a lot of em.
<ilba7r> GullyFoyle, it work well with sun java
<ilba7r> also you might try eboard
<ilba7r> same quality
<ilba7r> GullyFoyle, and perhaps we can play a game oneday :)
<GullyFoyle> i know about eboard but i like jin. if i install Sun's JRE will I get any conflicts?
<ilba7r> what do you mean by conflicts?
<ilba7r> and i run jin with sun java no problems it is a little bit slow though to my taste
<GullyFoyle> ilba7r: ruh roh, i d/l ed eboard and untarred etc, i don't have the compiler installed. should i just apt-get install gcc or what?
<ilba7r> GullyFoyle, eboard is in the repos
<ilba7r> just apt-get it
<GullyFoyle> ilba7r: ok lemme check
<ilba7r> !info eboard
<ubotu> eboard: (A graphical chessboard program), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 0.9.5-4build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 520 kB, Installed size: 1516 kB
<nrdb> I am trying to use mount to mount a samba share, it keeps telling me "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //sharons/sharonsdata," can anyone help?
<poningru> nrdb: what do you try to mount it as?
<poningru> the fs I mean
<nrdb> poningru: -t smbfs at /tmp/samba
<poningru> hmm weird
<poningru> wait you sure its not just smb?
<poningru> not smbfs
<Mungallo> do you have sharing set up on the samba share? win32 side?
<GullyFoyle> ilba7r: ok it's working....thanks
<nrdb> poningru: I don't seem to have smbmount, what do you mean smb?
<poningru> yeah nm it is smbfs
<ilba7r> GullyFoyle, your welcomed
<nrdb> Mungallo: I have no problem using Konqueror
<poningru> nrdb: check what Mungallo just said
<poningru> oh hmm
<GullyFoyle> ilba7r: uh oh it keeps segfaulting
<ilba7r> GullyFoyle, are you running dapper. for i do not have those prob at all here
<Mungallo> didn't think you did nrdb, but I use occam's razor and start at the easy stuff.
<GullyFoyle> ilba7r: no breezy on amd64
<StR> anyone knows where the toolbar configuration is saved?
<Mungallo> so the windows box has sharing enabled on the folder you're trying to share?
<ilba7r> GullyFoyle, with amd64 expect lots of troubles unless you opt down to i386 kernel
<nrdb> Mungallo: I am tied on copping one file to Linux edit it then copy back, again, again and again.
<GullyFoyle> ilba7r: grr it keeps segfaulting
<ilba7r> StR, was reconfiguring your locale any help?
<GullyFoyle> ilba7r:  i'm gonna try installing a different JRE and using jin
<StR> ilba7r: no.. I think is my toolbar...  because it crashes when I switch the toolbar.. and now seting it back to the default.. i think it works..
<ilba7r> StR, good luck than
<Mungallo> nrdb: I am confused, I thought the problem was that you couldn't get a smb share to mount on your local FS?
<StR> ilba7r: the probem is that if I change the views a lot (from summary to mail, to contacts, to rss, and again and again)  in the mail toolbar, I have a big wite space between the spam buttons and the "what is this"
<ilba7r> StR, i have no idea what might cause that hope you can figure it out
<nrdb> Mungallo: that is correct, I can use Konqueror to transfer files back and forth, but I want do be able to use other programs (e.g. gimp) without first coping the file.
<GullyFoyle> tihs is the include java runtime environment? I GOTTA LOOK UP DEBIAN'S JAVA-PACKAGE AND INSTALL IT. unfortunately amd 64 is not well-supported yet.gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<Mungallo> I see, so you want to be able to have the share mounted and access it(a file on the share) from a program?
<Knowerrors> If I burn a cd with jpgs an gifs on it, without file extensions, will someone with windows xp, a macOSX, or regular dvd player be able to read it, or do I need the extensions?
<ilba7r> GullyFoyle, try the forums i remember someone managed to figure out how to set it there
<nrdb> Mungallo: yes, from somewhere like /mnt/samba
<Mungallo> that shouldn't be a problem.
<Mungallo> its faster to do it from the local fs though.
<nrdb> Mungallo: it is (mount -t smbfs //sharons/sharonsdata /tmp/samba/ -o username="",password="") isn't doing it.
<Mungallo> nrdb: it should already be mounted though if you can read it from konquerer.
<GullyFoyle> i don't wanna go back to Mandriva. I prefer "The Debian Way". But I thought (K)ubuntu was more up-to-date than waiting for Debian to test every pkg on every architecture.
<Mungallo> Gully, whats the problem?
<GullyFoyle> the problem is the JRE on amd64, and just about everything else on amd64
<nrdb> Mungallo: Konqueror has the URL of "smb://sharons/SHARONSDATA" but this isn't visable from the filesystem.
<Mungallo> nrdb: I'm not really sure what to tell you then, find a faq/howto on the subject?
<ilba7r> GullyFoyle, exactly it will all work out if you installed the i386 image
<Mungallo> Guly, I tend to agree with you amd64 is a bit buggy.
<GullyFoyle> ilba7r: i know, but then what's the point of having a 64-bit processor?
<ilba7r> GullyFoyle, then wait till it is better supported. life is life GullyFoyle
<nrdb> Mungallo: I came here after a google or two, they say to this should work, but it doesn't.  I was hopping to find out why.
<Mungallo> it'll be there eventually? ;)
<ilba7r> that is how it is when living on the edje :)
<GullyFoyle> ilba7r: i'll just mess around and try to come up with something
<ilba7r> goodluck
<nrdb> Mungallo: what version of mount should I have?
<Mungallo> what are you trying to run Gully?
<GullyFoyle> i'm gonna see if java-package works
<Mungallo> nrdb: that shouldn't matter
<Mungallo> jvm/jre? or development?
<nrdb> Mungallo: do I need the smbmount program?
<Mungallo> you can give that a shot.
<GullyFoyle> if i could get ut2004 working properly i wouldn't have to boot Winbloze at all, har har...
<nrdb> Mungallo: do you know which package to install to get it?
<Mungallo> nrdb: check this out http://www.slackbook.org/html/book.html#NETWORK-CONFIGURATION-NSF-SMB
<Mungallo> thats how I learned to do it.
<GullyFoyle> uname -a
<GullyFoyle> Linux ringworld 2.6.12-10-amd64-generic #1 Mon Jan 16 17:16:24 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Red_Herring> slackbook.org?
<Red_Herring> ringworld...?
<Red_Herring> !kdethemes
<Mungallo> slackbook is the slackware website, they have good generic docs.
<Red_Herring> oh
<Red_Herring> nice
<GullyFoyle> does anyone here run amd64 and is there a smooth way to install Sun's JRE or a reasonable equivalent?
<Red_Herring> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Red_Herring> maybe?
<Red_Herring> it works
<Mungallo> Gully: I can give it a shot.
<Red_Herring> but im not sure if its 64
<Red_Herring> !jre
<ubotu> Red_Herring: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Red_Herring> !sunJRE
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Red_Herring
<Red_Herring> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Red_Herring> !javadebs
<Red_Herring> yeah...
<Red_Herring> i think you use seveas for java 64bit
<Mungallo> Gully, are you trying to install the whole sdk or just the JRE?
<Red_Herring> it *shouldnt* matter
<Red_Herring> they have the same install method
<Mungallo> I'm just trying to figure out which file to dl
<Mungallo> ;)
<Red_Herring> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Red_Herring> ^ thats always good
<Red_Herring> /sighs
* Red_Herring sighs
<GullyFoyle> how do i check whether ihave the multiverse repo available?
<ilba7r> GullyFoyle, sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<Red_Herring> uhh
<Red_Herring> well
<ilba7r> see if it is there or comented or not
<Red_Herring> yeah
<Red_Herring> ok
<Red_Herring> what packages are in the restricted?
<Red_Herring> multiverse
<ilba7r> !tell GullyFoyle about easysource
<Red_Herring> is easyubuntu FINALLY out yet?
<ilba7r> !tell Red_Herring about packages
<Red_Herring> uhhh
<Red_Herring> i know what packages are
* Red_Herring is a debian nerd
<ilba7r> Red_Herring, the link will give the pckage list
<Red_Herring> oh
<Red_Herring> i thought you were giving me an inro to packages
<Red_Herring> sorry
<ilba7r> or a link to it let me check if i bookmarked it
<Mungallo> jre installed fine
<Red_Herring> for 64 bit?
<ilba7r> Red_Herring, if you have all the repos just use adept to browse them
<Mungallo> yep.
<Red_Herring> ilba7r: i personally hate adept, i use synaptic
<ilba7r> cool
<Red_Herring> eh, they both have thier ups and downs
* ilba7r personally i never used adept but i hated kynaptic
<Red_Herring> adept has more potential
<Red_Herring> kynaptic sucks
<Red_Herring> and synaptic is THE MOST functional
<Red_Herring> and easyest to use BY FAR
<Red_Herring> Mungallo: you use seveas repos?
<Mungallo> no, java.sun.com
<Red_Herring> oh
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> i did that
<Red_Herring> and then found out that seveas has ALL that
<shreevatsa> Names of java apps don't appear in the taskbar
<Mungallo> oh, well, I just did the sun install and it work ed fine.
<shreevatsa> On Gnome, I see a blank thing in the taskbar, and on KDE, I see something like "com-sun-javaws..."
<Red_Herring> shreevatsa: really? i NEVER had that problem
<Mungallo> shreevasta: that needs to be coded into the app.
<Red_Herring> shreevatsa: are you using blackdown?
<shreevatsa> But the apps do display their names on other computers (on Windows and Debian machines I've used elsewhere)
<shreevatsa> No, Sun java
<Red_Herring> hmm
<Red_Herring> is this your program?
<shreevatsa> No
<Red_Herring> or azures/limewire
<shreevatsa> Limewire, for example
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> when i close it out
<Red_Herring> i get teh same thing
<shreevatsa> funny, azureus works
<shreevatsa> but LimeWire doesn't, and neither do some other applets
<Red_Herring> well, like i said, when i close it to the taskbar, i get that error
<shreevatsa> For LimeWire, I see "Com-limegroup-gnutella-gui-Main"
<shreevatsa> So, is there a fix?
<shreevatsa> I see it all the time
<Red_Herring> but that seems like a minor flaw, and since i am just starting java programming...
<Red_Herring> i dont know a fix
<Red_Herring> it may be the program
<Red_Herring> it may be the runtime envornment
<Red_Herring> it may be kde
<Red_Herring> i got a real quesiton thats on topic:
<Red_Herring> i have a mac
<Red_Herring> an imac, 700mhz
<Red_Herring> green
<Red_Herring> but the odd part is the harddrive is SCSI slot, but it connects to an ide slot at the mobo
<Red_Herring> (typical apple config)
<Red_Herring> and ubuntu donesnt know which one it is
<Red_Herring> any fixes?
<ilba7r> Red_Herring, try those questions in ubuntu channels
<ilba7r> many of apple users are there
<Red_Herring> ilba7r: wow, kopete nearly freezes up when i go there
<ilba7r> mmm am using xchat here
<Red_Herring> eh
<Red_Herring> i like all my accounds under 1 program
<ilba7r> running ion3 for i think kde and gnome are bloated :)
<Red_Herring> too much for me to think about
<howcomes> How can i make my NTFS Partition writeable from within linux ?
<Red_Herring> uhhh
<Red_Herring> go to m$
<ilba7r> !ntfs
<ubotu> it has been said that ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Red_Herring> ask them for the NTFS souce code
<howcomes> this is what my fstab looks like
<Red_Herring> pay 10000
<howcomes> /dev/hda2       /C              ntfs    ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000        0       0
<Red_Herring> and then write a program to do it
<ilba7r> howcomes but writing to ntfs is risky and not recommended
<Red_Herring> howcomes: you cant write to it without risking serous damanges to teh partition
<howcomes> damn , Thats means this Pink Floyd discography will be forever stuck on this ext3 partition
<Red_Herring> so?
<ilba7r> howcomes, on the other hand you can read a linux partition from window :)
<Red_Herring> kudos, i <3 pink floyd
<howcomes> :P
<Red_Herring> !ext3ifs
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Red_Herring
<ilba7r> !ext2fs
<ubotu> ilba7r: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Red_Herring> !google ext2fs
<ubotu> Red_Herring: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Red_Herring> well, anyway, thats what its called
<howcomes> There's a torrent up - with this - ill pm you
<ilba7r> howcomes, yah google ext2fs
<howcomes> ext2fs ?
<Red_Herring> howcomes: i was sooooooooooooo mad, David gilmore is gonna play at the rosemont arena, 20 min away from me...
<howcomes> I dont know why i choose ext3 , seemed like a good idea at the time
<Red_Herring> but its sold out :-(
<Red_Herring> howcomes: its a very good choice
<ilba7r> howcomes, yah there are drivers to read linux ext2 and ext3 from ntfs window
<ilba7r> howcomes, http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/ext2.html
<howcomes> via Cygwin ?
<ilba7r> no
<Red_Herring> howcomes: its a windows driver
<ilba7r> it is just reading the file system you do not need cygwin for that
<Red_Herring> just how there is a driver in windows for NTFS, theres now one for ext3
<howcomes> k
<howcomes> and using that i can copy to my windows partition ?
<ilba7r> yap
<Red_Herring> under windows you can
<Red_Herring> not under linux
<howcomes> k
<howcomes> furthermore, is there a good way to take free space from one partition and slap it onto the end of my linux partiton
<ilba7r> howcomes, doing that is always risky under window partition magic. linux qtparted
<Red_Herring> howcomes: uhhh, not sure, try qtparted
<howcomes> qtparted ok
<Red_Herring> but the problem is, if the ext3 partition is his root partiton...
<howcomes> I've got one drive, split up at 70/10GB for NTFS/EXT3
<Red_Herring> you need to use windows/a livecd if ya wanna change around the linux partitioin
<Red_Herring> and vise versa
<howcomes> hmm
<Red_Herring> howcomes: i got 160 for ntfs/fat, and 120 for EXT3
<howcomes> i can use fdisk to set the bootable flag to my NTFS partition
<howcomes> boot the Kubuntu cd in rescue mode
<howcomes> *Ubuntu
<Red_Herring> i hafta say when i scrub the 160 one clean, its having 10gb ntfs, the rest will all be ext3
<Red_Herring> is qtparted on the livecd?
<howcomes> yea, well a few weeks ago i was really proficient enough in linux to use it as a desktop (This is my first Debian based distro, was using Slackware 10.2 before this)
<howcomes> and im not sure
<Red_Herring> wow, its 12:39 over here
<Red_Herring> how is slackware?
<howcomes> its good-ish
<Red_Herring> ish?
<howcomes> Well i couldnt get 3d Acceleration on it
<howcomes> but other then that its very usable
<Red_Herring> huh
<Red_Herring> what graphics card?
<howcomes> ATi Radeon 9200 SE
<Red_Herring> ok
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> thats not slackware, thats ATI
<howcomes> i know
* Red_Herring hates ATI
<howcomes> ATi sucks hardcore monkey choda
<ilba7r> howcomes, did you use fglrx
<Red_Herring> good way of putting it
<howcomes> yes i did liba7r
<howcomes> i got it working now under Kubutu, a format and a clean install later
<ilba7r> nice
<howcomes> now i got ET, ETF, TCE and ut2003 demo installed :P
<Red_Herring> very nice
<howcomes> i like that TCE , replaces that counter-strike addiction i used to have :P
<Red_Herring> howcomes: oh yeah! well i have doom 3, quake 4, ut2004, quake3arena, et, AND aa installed :-P
<Red_Herring> whats TCE?
<howcomes> i didnt like aa , but i might try it again
<Red_Herring> howcomes: niether do i
<Red_Herring> but it made my list longer ;-)
<howcomes> I had doom 3, but my ATi Radeon just goes DURRRR with Doom 3 and Q4
<Red_Herring> yup
<Red_Herring> i got a 6600GT
<Red_Herring> i can play quake 4
<howcomes> I've got a nVidia GeForce4 MX 4000 as well
<howcomes> but my roomate is using it
<Red_Herring> high settings
<Red_Herring> at 1600x1200
<Red_Herring> NO LAG!
<Red_Herring> with a 6600gt!
<Red_Herring> because nvidia has AMAZING openGL support
<howcomes> Which card do you think is better
<Red_Herring> howcomes: i would consider "borrowing" his
<Red_Herring> just consider it
<howcomes> ATi Radeon 9200 SE 128mb or nVidia GeForce 4 MX 4000
<howcomes> both 128mb
<Red_Herring> i would say they both are eqally bad
<howcomes> heh
<Red_Herring> but since one is NVIDIA
<Red_Herring> i would go with teh nvidia
<Red_Herring> it *is* a geforce 4
<howcomes> well i had problems with nVidia and getting Gamma correction working under windows
<Red_Herring> well... i doubt its a problem under linux
<howcomes> Its a Geforce 2 with 128mb of memory technically
<howcomes> from what i hear :P
<Red_Herring> cuz nvidia is just cool like that
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> its well past midnight here
<howcomes> 1:47am here :D
<Red_Herring> and i got stuff i need ta do tomorrow
* howcomes just woke up recently
<Red_Herring> east coast?
<howcomes> Ontariao, Canada
<howcomes> *Ontario
<Red_Herring> nice place
<Red_Herring> where in ontario?
<ilba7r> howcomes, you are my neighboor than
<howcomes> GTA
<Red_Herring> ok... grand theft auto?
<howcomes> Greater Toronto Area
<Red_Herring> oooooo
<Red_Herring> i was in toronto
<Red_Herring> its a nice city
<Red_Herring> with a big pointy tower
<howcomes> i was actually gonna go to Toronto tonite, but im not too big on Jungle/DrumNBass so i passed :P
<Red_Herring> if ya wanna get technical, i live in the GCA
<howcomes> Greater California Area ?
<Red_Herring> no
<Red_Herring> chicago
<howcomes> kewl
<Red_Herring> yeah
<Red_Herring> its boring as hell out here
<howcomes> likewise
<Red_Herring> cant wait until i can get out of here
<howcomes> likewise
<howcomes> heh
<Red_Herring> and man am i pissed at my freind right now
<ilba7r> howcomes, but this is a really warm winter. can not believe we are in feb
<howcomes> i gotta get my two diploma courses finished and then im planning on taking my CompTIA A+ Cert then MCSE possibly
<Red_Herring> ilba7r: well... get used to it
<ilba7r> global warm
<howcomes> depending on how much linux grows on me in that time i might try to get a RHCE
<Red_Herring> yup
<Red_Herring> you can thank us
<Red_Herring> in the good old us of A
* ilba7r do not know to thank or yell at :)
<Red_Herring> yell
<Red_Herring> we caused it
<Red_Herring> i disclude myself from this
<Red_Herring> because im speaking in general of this country
<Red_Herring> but its rediculous
<Red_Herring> Fear and ignorance
<Red_Herring> all around
<howcomes> ooooh bush quote coming
<Red_Herring>  its so rampant, it itself is scary
<ilba7r> Red_Herring, divide and rule but this is for offtopic ;)
<Red_Herring> no, no bush quote
<howcomes> "Our enemies are innovative and resourceful, and so are we. They never stop thinking about new ways to harm our country and our people, and neither do we."
<Red_Herring> he he he
<Red_Herring> well, ilba7r, i need sleep
<Red_Herring> so this wont be wrong
<ilba7r> :)
<Red_Herring> this is just an excellent way for me to find out what people outside the US think of us
<Red_Herring> because here in chicago
<Red_Herring> we are told the world loves us
<Red_Herring> and its unimportant what happens there
<howcomes> I think bush is a moron - and there's some issues with the gov't in the states
<Red_Herring> but i know thats bullshit
<ilba7r> Red_Herring, truely no one hate you as a people. This does not go to the gov. and your foreign pol
<howcomes> but as for the citizens i dont mind them :P
<Red_Herring> howcomes: fear and ignorance
<Red_Herring> ilba7r: uhh, i think you would change your mind if you came here
<Red_Herring> we are mindless!
<Red_Herring> if the gov't says give us more money
<Red_Herring> we blindly obey
<Red_Herring> because of fear
<ilba7r> i have a couple of american friends they are real ambasadors to your count
<Red_Herring> and we dont know better
<howcomes> "America is addicted to oil"
<howcomes> WRONG Bush is addicted to oil :P
<Red_Herring> no
<Red_Herring> bush is addicted to money
<Red_Herring> and he gets it with oil
<Red_Herring> :-P
<kkathman> I'd just like for someone to tell me an alternative :)
<howcomes> and oil = a metric fuck ton of money :P
<Red_Herring> kkathman: hydrogen fuel cells
<Red_Herring> the problem is
<kkathman> forget it..too expensive and unsafe
<Red_Herring> no INNOVATION can happen until bush allows it
<kkathman> wind - good but you need WAY to much land for even a modest dent
<Red_Herring> because there is no NEED for people to switch
<ilba7r> Red_Herring, they are leaning twoard neucl. can you believe how stupid that is
<kkathman> solar...not even close...again lots of land and you cant manufacture the cells quick enough
<Red_Herring> i have NO DOUBT IN MY MIND that if there was enough of a reward
<Red_Herring> SOMEONE would come up with a new source
<kkathman> so the only real alternative worldwide is oil :)
<Red_Herring> and if there was MOTIVATION:
<Red_Herring> people would refine techniques
<kkathman> the best is fusion...and thats being researched the most
<Red_Herring> so we could make then as efficient as oil
<kkathman> currently underway at LLNL
<Red_Herring> oooo, the new CERN atom smasher!
<kkathman> no
<Red_Herring> i really wonder what we will learn from it
<Red_Herring> no
<Red_Herring> that was random
<Red_Herring> sorry
<StR> does anyone have problems  geting files from MSN in kopete?
<kkathman> the National Ignition Facility
<Red_Herring> never heard of it
<kkathman> I know it well :)
<Red_Herring> there are some interesting breakthroughs in it
<howcomes> StR try aMSN
<Red_Herring> but i belive WITHOUT A DOUBT that if there was enough of a will, mankind would find a way
<StR> howcomes: no... I like kopete...
<kkathman> google it ..its not exactly covert...tho I think there are military uses :)
<howcomes> k
<howcomes> yea Kopete is faster
<Red_Herring> Str: i like windows games...
<howcomes> but i like aMSN's look/feel better
<Red_Herring> but i haveta use windows to play them
<andred> StR: files are 0 bytes?
<StR> andred: right!
<andred> this bug is known: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=113525
<StR> andred: do you have the same problem?
<StR> andred: but not solved?
<andred> i don't use msn :)
<howcomes> StR make sure you chown the folder that is trying to be written to
<andred> not solved yet :(
<StR> andred:  :(
<StR> do you have the same problem?
<andred> no, i don't use msn
<Red_Herring> kkathman: i dont know, its just bush is not at all pushing this kind of development, and insisting there is no problem, so no one is bothering to develop an alternate, because there is no funding for something that "has no point, because we already have solved the energy problem, with oil"
<StR> andred: should anyone get the same problem in kopete?
<Red_Herring> ya cant win
<Red_Herring> allright
<Red_Herring> its 1:00 here
<Red_Herring> logical time to leave
<kkathman> Red_Herring:  its easy to criticize and blame "the President"... thats kewl, but where's the alternative
<Red_Herring> i just told you
<andred> StR: the bug occurs if the other contact uses msn 7.5 IIRC. you can read more in the bug report
<Red_Herring> (01:00:50 am) Red_Herring:  kkathman: i dont know, its just bush is not at all pushing this kind of development, and insisting there is no problem, so no one is bothering to develop an alternate, because there is no funding for something that "has no point, because we already have solved the energy problem, with oil"
<kkathman> I dont see anyone making any reasonable ones
<Red_Herring> exactly
<Red_Herring> because no one will fund you for it
<kkathman> I dont think the oil companies are gonna look hard :)
<kkathman> hehe
<Red_Herring> because no one sees it as a problem yet
<howcomes> Whats a good Pink Floyd song other then Another Brick in the Wall - i wanna listen before this torrent is done - so im going to set it to Download First :P
<Red_Herring> howcomes: money
<Red_Herring> time
<Red_Herring> sheep
<Red_Herring> comfortably numb
<ilba7r> kkathman, there was an mit prof who developed a hybrid car that run for 60 miles on elect. before switching to gas. no one looked into his work (1991) till toyota started the same line of work. This was from wsj
<kkathman> sure I agree :)
<Red_Herring> brain damage
<ilba7r> kkathman, let me check if i can relocate the article for you
<kkathman> and yanno, GM and Ford are paying for it :)
<Red_Herring> howcomes: pigs
<Red_Herring> fearless
<kkathman> serves them right
<howcomes> alrite , i got enough for now :P
<kkathman> I got no problems with open market at all :)
<Red_Herring> oh: wish you were here
<Red_Herring> howcomes: those are the best of pink floyd
<Red_Herring> and the funnyist, after you have heard all of that: bike
<Red_Herring> allright, i REALLY should sleep now
* howcomes just finished downloaded Pixies Surfa Rosa and Come on Pilgrim
<cenobyte> i need help
<cenobyte> how do i get kubuntu to recognize my primary slave hdd
<howcomes> hmm
<howcomes> are you in kubuntu right now ?
<cenobyte> yes
<howcomes> Are you dual booting windows ?
<cenobyte> nope
<howcomes> Is your Kubuntu drive set as Primary or Slave ?
<cenobyte> it is set as primary
<howcomes> is the Slave hdd on Cable select or actual Slave ?
<cenobyte> its on actual slave
<howcomes> hmm
<howcomes> try putting it on Cable select and see if that makes any difference would be my first suggestion
<cenobyte> ok any other suggestions
<cenobyte> do i have to partition it
<sampan> cenobyte do you mean you can't mount it? or it's really not detected at all?
<howcomes> oh its not partitioned/formated yet ?
<howcomes> well shit, run fdisk
<cenobyte> well i partitioned it and it installed kubuntu on  it
<cenobyte> can i partition it without installing kubuntu
<howcomes> yes
<howcomes> with fdisk
<cenobyte> in command line right
<howcomes> yes
<howcomes> do you know which /dev/hdxx it is ?
<cenobyte> ok ill try that then ill come back if i cant get it to work
<howcomes> kk
<cenobyte> its /dev/hdb
<howcomes> well you can do it from console i would think
<cenobyte> k thanks for the tips ill be back
<howcomes> seeing as if its not partitioned correctly that you wouldnt be booted into it
<howcomes> so you can run it under KDE i would think
<cenobyte> k
<cenobyte> ill be back soon
<howcomes> kk
<howcomes> http://www.bash.org/?610089
<hatake_kakashi> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<howcomes> http://www.bash.org/?608242
<howcomes> http://www.logged.org/?1956
<cenobyte> what do i do in fdisk
<cenobyte> im not quiet sure how to format the slave
<howcomes> ok
<marten> I tried wpasupplicant. but had no luck. Is it a Driver problem I have to solve? How can it be done? (WLAN with WPA on a Pro/Wireless 2200bg)
<howcomes> sudo fdisk /dev/hdxx whatever yours is
<cenobyte> ok
<howcomes> then press n - and then i would assume p
<cenobyte> ok
<cenobyte> now what
<cenobyte> 1-4
<cenobyte> do i choose 1
<cenobyte> Partition 1 is already defined.  Delete it before re-adding it.
<cenobyte> how do i delete it
<howcomes> k try partition 2
<cenobyte> n
<howcomes> Partition 1 is probably your primary
<cenobyte> no free sectors available
<howcomes> hmm
<howcomes> dont delete any partitions
<cenobyte> k
<howcomes> that would be a bad idea
<cenobyte> ok
<howcomes> your trying to create a new partition out of what im assuming is an unpartitioned drive
<howcomes> but from the sounds of it you may have partitioned it - did you say you had installed Kubuntu on this drive ? (Slave)
<cenobyte> the drive got partitioned when i tryed tryed partitioning it with the kubuntu install cd
<howcomes> i see
<cenobyte> yes
<howcomes> in that case the partition should be already formatted and partitioned if you went thru with the install
<cenobyte> but it is not showing up in kubuntu
<cenobyte> i wanna dump all of my backed up music on the slave
<howcomes> it sounds like it might just need to be mounted
<cenobyte> how do i do that
<howcomes> do this, go into fdisk again and press p to print your partition table (echo to screen)
<howcomes> put that at pastebin.com - followed by the output of a cat /etc/fstab
<howcomes> i should be able to help you better if i have that
<cenobyte> k
<cenobyte> Disk /dev/hdb: 40.0 GB, 40027029504 bytes
<cenobyte> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4866 cylinders
<cenobyte> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<cenobyte>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<cenobyte> /dev/hdb1               1        4866    39086113+  83  Linux
<howcomes> WWW.PASTEBIN.COM
<cenobyte> oops
<cenobyte> k
<howcomes> now paste the URL here
<cenobyte> http://pastebin.com/538133
<howcomes> thats not all of it :P
<cenobyte> thats what i pasted
<howcomes> do a cat /etc/fstab and put that at pastebin as well
<cenobyte> thats what came up after i pressed p
<howcomes> k try this
<howcomes> mount /dev/hdb1
<cenobyte> http://pastebin.com/538137
<cenobyte> mount: can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<howcomes> hmmmm
<howcomes> mount -t etx3 /dev/hdb1 /NEW
<howcomes> err
<howcomes> mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /NEW
<cenobyte> http://pastebin.com/538139
<cenobyte> what now
<howcomes> did it work ?
<cenobyte> no
<howcomes> (A)bort, (R)etry, (B)eer
<cenobyte> ?
<cenobyte> mount: mount point /NEW does not exist
<howcomes> hmm
<howcomes> look at this thread http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120324&highlight=mount+slave
<owner> ?
<howcomes> owner, im trying to help cenobyte partition/mount his slave hdd
<owner> cool
<howcomes> im not being very successful
<howcomes> it appears as if the drive is partitioned but not mounted
<cenobyte> i think so
<EIghtiesK> why does my kubuntu have errors on the partition everytime i restart.?
<howcomes> Elghtiesk , did you run fsck ?
<EIghtiesK> run what?
<owner> eighties are you using ext3 or reiserfs
<EIghtiesK> ext2
<[Vampis] > Morning ppl :)
<EIghtiesK> owner: ext2 is supported by windows. so i can veiw my partiton and write to it within windows.
<howcomes> cenobyte a better thread perhaps -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=119351&highlight=mount+slave
<owner> oh yea
<owner> thats right
<EIghtiesK> ??
<howcomes> cenobyte i think that last thread will solve your problem
<EIghtiesK> owner: how are you?
<owner> im good and you?
<cenobyte> nothing in that topic is helpful
<howcomes> ceno did you check the last one i posted
<EIghtiesK> owner: i think i may try out fedora core again.
<owner> really y?
<EIghtiesK> owner: kubuntu need a reinstall ne way and i might as well check out core4....
<EIghtiesK> i mess with my linux till i get them right
<owner> ive heard good things about arch linux
<EIghtiesK> i wanna install debian and try but
<EIghtiesK> i can't seem to get the install to work.
<owner> yes its supposed to be harder
<owner> the debian install
<owner> is it debian stable?
<EIghtiesK> ya
<hatake_kakashi> actually, I looked at the latest debian installation interface, its very similar to that of ubuntu/kubuntus
<hatake_kakashi> s/kubuntus/kubuntu
<owner> its older than ubuntu i think
<owner> debian stable
<owner> uses xfree86
<robinl1> is kubuntu better than SuSe?
<hatake_kakashi> owner: you can get unstable packages, just that it is not recommended for servers
<robinl1> i mean
<robinl1> compared to suse, whats different?
<EIghtiesK> robinl1: all opinion.
<owner> hatake but ubuntu is so much nicer than debian since its more updated
<owner> for desktops at least
<hatake_kakashi> robinl1: SuSE uses rpm, kubuntu based off debian uses deb
<owner> i want to try supersuse
<robinl1> ok
<owner> or arch linux
<owner> but i will dual boot
<robinl1> well...
<robinl1> where to get kubuntu?
<hatake_kakashi> owner: hence its not that desktop friendly unless if you really want to try it out.. and that's what I'm thinking of one day
<[Vampis] > Hm, I'm thinking of trying SUSE
<robinl1> i already HAVE an ubuntu disk
<EIghtiesK> debian is older u say meaning not as many feat.?
<[Vampis] > !kubuntu
<ubotu> I guess kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, (not a fork) ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<hatake_kakashi> robinl1: website
<[Vampis] > There u can get it
<EIghtiesK> i can'
<EIghtiesK> can't get suse to work for me
<robinl1> already have an ubuntu disk, installation with that possible?
<[Vampis] > Wich SUSE version is the free one ?
<robinl1> also, i want to keep my windows install
<owner> yes robin
<EIghtiesK> open suse.org
<robinl1> owner: ok how?
<hatake_kakashi> robinl1: that makes it ubuntu unless if you get the kde packages, that's extra :p
<owner> you just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<EIghtiesK> owner: do you have an IM?
<robinl1> but then you keep all the GNOME stuff
<owner> i dont think i can because im not registered
<hatake_kakashi> robinl1: you can dual boot, windows first installed, and let linux do its grub magic :p
<cenobyte> this is way over my head
<cenobyte> mepis was so much easier
<EIghtiesK> owner: i mean like aim or yahoo.
<cenobyte> doesnt kubuntu have qtparted
<hatake_kakashi> robinl1: or you can remove it manually.. or you might as well get kubuntu :P
<robinl1> i will go get kubuntu x
<robinl1> D] 
<robinl1> wtf
<robinl1> damn smiley
<robinl1> :o
<[Vampis] > EIghtiesK: eeh ?
<[Vampis] > http://www.novell.com/linux/suse/
<owner> yahoo id lie.detector
<EIghtiesK> huh?
<[Vampis] > suse.org isnt a real page
<owner> thats my yahoo id
<EIghtiesK> opensuse.org
<robinl1> HARDCORE FOR BREAKFAST
<robinl1> xD
<[Vampis] > 5 cd's holy sh*t
<EIghtiesK> ya
<[Vampis] > *Sticking to Kubuntu* :P
<cenobyte> its not even showing up in gparted
<[Vampis] > I'm trying to convert my fatherinlaw to use linux instead of winblows ;)
<cenobyte> can i just format the entire partition on the slave and start fresh
<EIghtiesK> theres no driver for my all in one in windows.
<EIghtiesK> i mean in linux
<EIghtiesK> thats why i still have windows.
<hatake_kakashi> drivers == modules :P
<[Vampis] > ;)
<hatake_kakashi> unless you specifically compiled it into kernel, otherwise its there as a module
<howcomes> Is Konversation multi-server ?
<[Vampis] > LOL
<[Vampis] > i'm watching "The IT Crowd" now, damn good :D
<robinl1> does anybody know how to get voice recognition?
<Hobbsee> howcomes: yep
<egonw> anyone who knows the status of the broken kword build? last thing I heard was that new packages were being build... but cannot apt-get any updates yet...
<Riddell> egonw: broken?
<Riddell> I can't make new packages until I get access to a fast i386 machine with sudo
<egonw> well... indeed, broken is a bug word...
<egonw> --enable-final thingy...
<egonw> Riddell: can't give you access to such a machine, but I could make debs...
<egonw> but then there's the thing of trust...
<Riddell> yeah, I can't accept debs from other people
<egonw> sure, I understand...
* egonw is thinking...
<Hobbsee> Riddell: did you need me to build the kword packages?  this is an i386 machine...
<egonw> Hobbsee: apparently no i386 debs have been made yet for the KOffice 1.5 beta which work around the red-blue color thingy..
<Hobbsee> right
<_robin> hi, how to make kaffeine play video files like MPEG and WMV?
<_robin> hi, how to make kaffeine play video files like MPEG and WMV?
<Riddell> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<_robin> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> hmm... freeformats is There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<_robin> Riddell: but that's about Ubuntu and Totem, not about Kaffeine
<Riddell> they all use gstreamer
<Riddell> or use the kaffine-xine plugin
<Riddell> feel free to edit the wiki page to make it more kubuntu friendly
<hatake_kakashi> anyone tried transferring data onto their USB caddy? usb1.1
<_robin> damn, kaffeine still gives weird errors
<_robin> damn, kaffeine still gives weird errors
<_robin> smtp.xs4all.nl
<_robin> errr
<_robin> gstffmpegdec.c(527): gst_ffmpegdec_get_buffer: /internal_thread/decoder/ffdec_mpeg44:
<_robin> Failed to link ffmpeg decoder to next element
<Riddell> _robin: use the xine plugin then
<_robin> how?
<_robin> Riddell: how?
<egonw> download the package kaffeine-xine
<Riddell> settings->plugin->kaffine  or something
<egonw> settings->player engine
<egonw> but that actually does not list xine
<egonw> settings->player engine->kaffeine == kaffeine-xine
<mae> ls
<[Vampis] > are the win32 codecs suppose to be placed in /usr/lib/w32codec or /usr/bin/win32codec ?
<nalioth> [Vampis] : mplayerhq.hu will tell you where to put them
<nalioth> [Vampis] : you should use the deb
<nalioth> [Vampis] : and not worry about such things
<_robin> okay, that works
<[Vampis] >  nalioth , thx
<nalioth> [Vampis] : np
<[Vampis] > ppl are nicer here then in the Swe channel :P
<nalioth> "Swe channel" ?
<[Vampis] > swedish channel
<nalioth> ah
<Phazeman> does anybody know how to change the KDE key bindings ? like ALT+LeftClick ? right now it moves the window but i need this exact combination for something else.
<Hobbsee> Phazeman: in kcontrol...
<Hobbsee> search for shortcuts
<Hobbsee> think my brain just died - keyboard shortcuts is the one you want
<Phazeman> yeah :)
<Phazeman> thanks found it
<[Vampis] > :)
<weedar> Just installed apache2, but it points to /var/www and I want it to use /var/www/apache2-default as the DocumentRoot, any tips?
<ubijtsa> weedar: there is a line in the default vhost conf file you can comment out
<weedar> I've tried adding DocumentRoot "/var/www/apache2-default" to the /etc/apache2/apache2.conf and then restart apache, but alas it doesn't work
<ubijtsa> in /etc/apache2 you have a dir, hosts-available something
<ubijtsa> there is a file 'default' in there, and there is a comment just above the line you need to uncomment
<weedar> Excellent ubijtsa, thanks!
<weedar> The people in #apache didn't know what I did wrong, and #ubuntu wasn't helpful at all as usual. For some reason this channel is the creme de la creme of helpful people :)
<ubijtsa> weedar: hehehe
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> hi again weedar
<weedar> Good morning Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> evening :_
<Hobbsee> *:)
<ubijtsa> I've recently tinkered extensively with apache2 recently, hence why I knew off the bat
* Hobbsee has never touched apache, so is no help
<ubijtsa> -recently
<weedar> I actually should have known that myself, I seem to recall having to fix the exact same thing on a debian machine 6 months ago
<ubijtsa> i've gone the mod_perl2 path, so hacking up a site in perl
<ubijtsa> trying to get my head around the Template Toolkit a.t.m.
<weedar> I have a php-class in school this semester, so I'm basically just doing it for that. But I plan on creating a movieDB-clone in php and put it on my debian machine
<ubijtsa> using php4 or php5 ?
<weedar> I installed php5, although the course itself only requires php4
<ubijtsa> might as well get experience on php5 if not mission critical :)
<weedar> I hope I got it right, followed a guide from the ubuntu-site..Guess I'll soon find out :)
<ubijtsa> hehe
<weedar> Yeah I'm thinking there's no reason post-poning getting to know php5
<weedar> I didn't install mysql5, though..Not sure if that was a dumb move
* ubijtsa spent some hours over the last couple days getting dual head Xinerama morking on a Dell GX280 desktop box
<ubijtsa> working even
<ubijtsa> was extra awkward when I decided I wanted the DVI-D port to be the primary screen
<weedar> What was the solution?
<ubijtsa> there is an option to the i810 module that allows you to flip PIPEA and PIPEB around..
<ubijtsa> then you have to tell it that you have a DFP on PIPEA and a CRT on PIPEB
<ubijtsa> and you _have_ to use CLONE mode even if you want Xinerama, or the gfx card locks up
<[Vampis] > hm, it's to bad u can only use one kweatherapplet @ the time
<ubijtsa> ruddy intel crappo gfx cards..
<weedar> Heh, my graphics adapter is buggy, last time I tried to use the nvidia-drivers my computer froze so I can't use tv-out or 3d at all :/
<ubijtsa> which GF card is it?
<Phazeman> hi people. i've been using firefox without noticing i have a very old (1.0.7) version of it !!! and i can't see apt-cach finds a 1.5.1 version in my sources. can someone please suggest ?
<Hobbsee> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<weedar> uhm, Gainward Geforce
<ilba7r> ubijtsa, setting dual monitor turned out to be a breezy on my ati
<Phazeman> thanks Hobbsee !!!
* weedar giggles at the breezy-reference
<Hobbsee> no problems :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ubijtsa> ilba7r: I didn't have a proper DVI-D cable at install time..
<ilba7r> ubijtsa, i had to set it later
<weedar> I think the reason it freezes is because the card is broken somehow. I had to replace the previous one because the tv-out function was broken (tried it in windows also), it's a cheap card
<ubijtsa> the DVI-D port on the 82915G in the GX280 is digital only, converter to 15-pin VGA does not work
<weedar> I'd go back and replace it again if I had the receipt, but..
<ubijtsa> weedar: I have a GF5950U that I will install later :)
<weedar> So that means I can have your old graphics adapter? ;P
<ubijtsa> I will put up a miniHOWTO for the GX280 once I get my site working..
<ubijtsa> weedar: the 'old' one I am using now is a Radeon 9200SE
<ubijtsa> alright, but nothing fancy..
<weedar> Oh I could take that off your hands, I'd even do it for free
<ubijtsa> *looool*
<ubijtsa> I bet you could :)
<weedar> Yeah I plan to set up lots of howtos when I get my site up, basically explaining how to get all the hardware I have working in kubuntu. Not only for other people, but for myself in case I have to reinstall :)
<Hobbsee> ubijtsa: why not put it on the wiki, or on ubuntuforums.org in the howto section?
<ubijtsa> Hobbsee: might well do that :)
<Hobbsee> be more useful that way
<ubijtsa> aye
<robotgeek> weedar: yeah, put it on the wiki :)
<ubijtsa> anyone else running kde351 ?
<weedar> For example, my logitech desktop microhpone - all it needs to get working is to "modprobe audio" and up it goes, but it's not actually easy to find out that is the right thing to do
<Hobbsee> ubijtsa: yeah
<Hobbsee> on dapper but
<robotgeek> weedar: you can add it to an existing category as a tip (sound issues)
<weedar> robotgeek, hm.. I might actually do that :)
<ubijtsa> found any problems with the xkb settings in System Settings ?
<Hobbsee> the whatsit in system settings?
<ubijtsa> where you can set up keyboard layouts..
<weedar> robotgeek, for example on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation under Sound & Misc?
<ubijtsa> if you want us and uk layout and be able to flip between them
<Hobbsee> not tried it
<weedar> The main thing keeping me from adding to the wiki is I don't want to mess it up
<robotgeek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<ubijtsa> System Settings, under System Administration, Regional & Accessability
<robotgeek> weedar: knock yourself out, we can always revert back if you mess up
<Hobbsee> yep, found that - not sure about *problems* wiht it
<che_benway> hi all. trying to set up my digicam on kubuntu. any idea where i can find drivers? JVC camera
<ubijtsa> If you select Keyboard Layout
<robotgeek> che_benway: doesn't plugging it in not work?
<Phazeman> Hobbsee: is there any particular reason why firefox 1.5.X won't be in the repositories ? is it the license ?
<ubijtsa> then tick Enable keyboard layouts
<robotgeek> Phazeman: on dapper, yes
<Phazeman> ahhh
<Phazeman> ok
<ubijtsa> I get no choises at all
<Phazeman> will wait for dapper then :)
<Phazeman> thanks robotgeek
<robotgeek> Phazeman: it's just too much work for breezy
<Phazeman> GREAT DISTRO !!!!
<robotgeek> Phazeman, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<robotgeek> you can still used firefox 1.5 :)
<Phazeman> yeah figured it out already
<che_benway> #robotgeek no
<ubijtsa> in kde 350 I could set up dvorak as per normal, and 'ru' as my alternative
<che_benway> robotgeek: does not recognise the camera
<ubijtsa> in kde 351, no go, have to use the command line to set it
<allan> Kubuntu doesn't seem to have kdegraphics and kdevelop packaged right; they won't update to 3.5.1. Why is this happening and how can I fix it?
<robotgeek> che_benway: hmm, okay. i would suggest you do a "dmesg | tail" and see if it tells you more
<Hobbsee> Phazeman: they're thinking of a backport for breezy, but they have trouble with ubuntu-desktop depending on it, etc - there's a thread at ubuntuforums.org about it, in backports section.  It's already in dapper - seems to be ok, although it gets upgraded a lot
<ubijtsa> allan: maybe dependencies prevents them from updating
<Phazeman> Hobbsee: i see
<allan> ubijtsa: the error messages look like that, but I have no idea
<Hobbsee> ubijtsa: paste the error messages?
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<allan> kdegraphics:
<allan>   Depends: kdegraphics-kfile-plugins (>=4:3.5.1-0ubuntu0breezy1) but 4:3.5.0-0ubuntu0breezy1.4 is to be installed
<ubijtsa> Hobbsee: I get no errors, just a qwerty layout if I enable keyboard layouts in KDE..
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Phazeman> damn i love this distro :) it just works :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: do you know why allan is getting this problem?
<ubijtsa> my xorg.conf is set to dvorak
<allan> kdegraphics-kfile-plugins:
<allan>  Depends: libpoppler0c2-qt but it is not going to be installed
<ubijtsa> aah, that rings a bell, I got stuck on libpoppler as well and gave up..
<allan> libpoppler0c2-qt isn't in my package list
<allan> kdevelop3-data:
<allan>   Depends: kdevelop3 (=4:3.3.1-0ubuntu0breezy1) but 4:3.3.0-0ubuntu0breezy1 is to be installed
<allan> kdevelop3 is in there, but not for updating
<Phazeman> Hobbsee: is thunderbird under same solution as firefox ? or the newest already in breezy ?
<Riddell> allan: what platform, what kubuntu version, what archive
<Hobbsee> Phazeman: same solution, tb1.5 is in dapper as well
<ubijtsa> Riddell: I sent you a mail, apologies if you are not the correct recipient..
<allan> Platform: Huh? Version: I have Ubuntu; later I installed KDE. I think Breezy. Archive: Huh?
<Phazeman> !thunderbird
<ubotu> I heard thunderbird is a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<Hobbsee> wiki.ubuntu.com/ThunderbirdNewVersion
<trollig> Phazeman: but tb1.5 has still some unmet dependencies like enigmail
<ubijtsa> allan: platform, is it i386, amd64 or ppc?
<allan> amd64
<trollig> Phazeman: at least on amd64
<Phazeman> so you suggest using kmail for a while trollig  ? i'm kinda used to thunderbird
<Phazeman> ahh.. i;m on i386
<ubijtsa> allan: archive, are you using the kde351 or kde35 repository of kubuntu.org ?
<Phazeman> i will try
<allan> both
<Riddell> allan: where are you trying to install packages from?
<allan> synaptic
<ubijtsa> I can concur that same problems are there for i386
<trollig> Phazeman: no, not suggesting I use tb1.0.7
<trollig> and kmail
<allan> I use the kubuntu repositories
<trollig> depending on what machine I am
<trollig> I love imap :-)
<Riddell> allan: which repository?
<Riddell> allan: do you have universe enabled?
<allan> yes
<allan> For the repository; both 3.5 and 3.5.1 are in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hobbsee> trollig: ah yes, remind me why i use dapper again lol?
<Hobbsee> trollig: you mean you cant have 1.0.7 and 1.5 installed at the same time?  i thought you could, and modify the symlink
<Hobbsee> so you dont get the dependancy issues
<ubijtsa> Riddell / allan: I see same problems, but on i386.
<trollig> Hobbsee: I don't have that much time :-) I stick with what's working
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> dapper works - most of the time - to varying degrees :P
<Hobbsee> sometimes it really fubars though...
<trollig> it works mostly fine. I just have to get used to that new network config stuff
<allan> Where's another room I could find help in? I don't think I'm getting far here.
<ilba7r> alan ubuntu
<Hobbsee> you could try #ubuntu, which has more people - but they might refer you back to here
<[Vampis] > kik
<[Vampis] > lol *
<trollig> That's a bit too much _just working out of the box_ for my tast already
<allan> Bye
<[Vampis] > bureaucracy
<[Vampis] > ;)
<ubijtsa> allan: please be patient..
<tsdgeos> hi, can kubuntu be installed from the internet?
<Riddell> allan: I'll investigate it
<allan> I'm still here, just also on #ubuntu and not viewing things here as much
<tsdgeos> that is, with a semi-broken kubuntu CD
<Riddell> tsdgeos: not really no
<ubijtsa> tsdgeos: you mean netboot?
<Riddell> semi broken CD?
<trollig> only a third of it is missing ? lol
<tsdgeos> Riddell: i toasted 2 cd and they fail self integrity checking at the same file
<tsdgeos> maybe the iso i got is corrupted
<tsdgeos> it can "boot" to install, i can partition, but dies on installing
<ubijtsa> tsdgeos: try checking the MD5 sum of the ISO ?
<darth_suicune> tsdgeos, the fail is at debootstrap / initrd?
<tsdgeos> so if it could grab the packages from the internet that would be nice
<tsdgeos> darth_suicune: the fail is when installing the packages
<darth_suicune> yeah, but you saw what package failed?
<tsdgeos> ubijtsa: yeah i should do that but that sucks as it is on a hd that is not connected to any machine at the moment
<tsdgeos> zlib
<darth_suicune> i had problems installing kubuntu from some cds in a package called debootstrap (or initrd)
<darth_suicune> ok
<ubijtsa> tsdgeos: ah, forget that suggestion then
<Phazeman> trollig: it works just fine i mean thunderbird)
<ilba7r> ok updated to ff 1.5.0.1 hope this fix some of the seg faults i used to get
<Riddell> tsdgeos: check md5sums?
<trollig> on amd64 dapper tb1.5 with enigmail?
<tsdgeos> Riddell: i'm trying to do, but the hd with the iso is out of the machine atm, and also bittorrent should not have that kind of problems :-/
<[Vampis] > reboot
<Phazeman> trollig: i'm on i386 and thunderbird works just fine
<Riddell> oh, allan left
<Riddell> ubijtsa: what is your problem?
<Phazeman> does anybody knows about some sort of thuinderbird plugin that will show if a new mail arrived in the systray
<Phazeman> ?
<Hobbsee> Phazeman: moztraybiff
<Phazeman> thanks !!
<Hobbsee> no problems
<trollig> Phazeman: don't know why no new enigmail package for amd64 get's compiled. But it probably soon will.
<ubijtsa> Riddell: the xkb part of kde351
<Phazeman> Hobbsee: it's not in the repositories as far as i can see
<Phazeman> it's some kind of external extensions ?
<Hobbsee> Phazeman: it's not, use google
<Hobbsee> yep
<ubijtsa> Riddell: I see the same problems that allan sees, but they are inconsequential to me, the xkb problems are problematic for me however
<Hobbsee> Phazeman: and if you have problems with the one on their site, i can send you my complied version
<Riddell> ubijtsa: xkb I know about, no idea what the issue is but I'll look into it when I have time (next week)
<ubijtsa> Riddell: you may have received an email from me about it already (sent it an hour or so ago)
<ubijtsa> Riddell: that is all I ask :)
<Riddell> yes I did, sorry haven't got round to replying yet
<marseillai> hi everybody
<Riddell> ubijtsa: and what problem of allan's do you see?
<Phazeman> Hobbsee: and what about a manual explaining how to set so links will open in firefox from thunderbird ?
<ubijtsa> I can make do with setxkbmap for now
<Phazeman> :)
<Hobbsee> !thunderbird
<ubotu> somebody said thunderbird was a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<Phazeman> YAY
<Hobbsee> Phazeman: see the bottom link
<Hobbsee> :)
<marseillai> i've seen that my upgrave to kde 3.5.1 install libavahi! can i allready use it in konqueror or other apps ?
<ubijtsa> Riddell: the libpoppler0c2-qt deps problems
<Phazeman> ubijtsa: do you have problems with russian keyboard ?
<Riddell> ubijtsa: on which package?
<ubijtsa> Phazeman: no, just setting it in kde :)
<ubijtsa> Riddell: when trying to install a kdegraphics package
<Riddell> ubijtsa: tried installing libpoppler0c2-qt?
<Phazeman> ubijtsa: use the force (xorg.conf settings)
<Phazeman> ubijtsa: wait a sec and i will help you
<tsdgeos> ok, feel free to blame me, i did not remember i still had only downloaded 94% of kubuntu iso :D
<[Vampis] > There
<ubijtsa> [12:24:55]  <allan> kdegraphics:
<ubijtsa> [12:24:55]  <allan>   Depends: kdegraphics-kfile-plugins (>=4:3.5.1-0ubuntu0breezy1) but 4:3.5.0-0ubuntu0breezy1.4 is to be installed
<tsdgeos> so obviously the CD got fucked
<Riddell> ubijtsa: aah I see, you need it from breezy-security/universe
<Riddell> ubijtsa: make sure you have that enabled
<ubijtsa> that is essentially the problem... but as I said earlier, I don't mind on that one
<ubijtsa> ok, let me test
<Riddell> tsdgeos: this is breezy?
<hawking> does anyone know how to enable identd in ubuntu? some IRC-servers require it as it seems
<tsdgeos> Riddell: 5.10, don't know about names
<ubijtsa> Phazeman: I have a setxkbmap line that does it for me, but thanks anyway :)
<Riddell> tsdgeos: yes, that's breezy
<tsdgeos> so yes
<Riddell> tsdgeos: breezy CDs should be fine so you'll need to check the md5sum
<[Vampis] > Whats the maindifference between OOffice and KOffice ?
<Phazeman> Hobbsee: moztraybiff is not on the official extensions page...
<Phazeman> [Vampis] : those are 2 different applications
<Hobbsee> it's on mozdev...
<Hobbsee> http://moztraybiff.mozdev.org/
<trollig> [Vampis] : I always use KOffice when I want to edit pdf-files
<jpatrick> [Vampis] : KOffice is KDE
<Phazeman> Hobbsee: ahh
<ubijtsa> Riddell: I have breezy, breezy-security and breezy-updates enabled for main restricted universe multiverse
<[Vampis] > Yes that I know
<[Vampis] > But wich one is "better" ?
<unholy> [Vampis] : someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but I think koffice is faster because it's native, but it doesn't support the .doc format as well as openoffice.
<[Vampis] > aha
<ubijtsa> Riddell: but on the box at work (where I saw the problem) I may not have..
<tsdgeos> Riddell: eyah, read above, i was toasting in the CD a iso not yet full downloaded :D
<jpatrick> unholy: it has good support for .doc
<ubijtsa> will have to try that monday morning
<Riddell> ubijtsa: what happens when you try and install kdegraphics-kfile-plugins?
<[Vampis] > well, *installing* :)
<betim> hi, I want KDE 4.0 how do I install it?
<Riddell> tsdgeos: he he :)
<ubijtsa> Riddell: I appear to have it itstalled here (@home)
<ubijtsa> betim: let them release it first ?
<ubijtsa> my reverse ssh tunnel to work is down, so cant test it until monday morning
<Riddell> betim: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html
<unholy> jpatrick: okay, thanks for clearing that up. Last time I checked it definately wasnt (open office was just out). Might give it another try myself.
<Riddell> ubijtsa: what version?
<Riddell> ubotu: kde4 is http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html
<ubotu> Riddell: okay
<Riddell> !kde4
<ubotu> rumour has it, kde4 is http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html
<Riddell> cool
<ubijtsa> Riddell: OT question, will kde 4.0 have SVG support throughout, like gnome does?
<ubijtsa> Riddell: here (@home) 3.5.1
<Riddell> ubijtsa: qt4 does, so yes
<ubijtsa> Riddell: excellent :)
<ubijtsa> what about kde 3.5.x with Qt4 ? ;)
<Riddell> and actually kde 3 has svg support
<Riddell> ubijtsa: that doesn't exist
<ubijtsa> not for icons
* ubijtsa was just being hopeful
<Phazeman> Hobbsee: looks like it works :)
<Riddell> kde 3 has svg support for icons but it's not usually used for various reasons (like it being crap)
<Phazeman> i will test it in a sec :)
<Hobbsee> Phazeman: yay :)
<ubijtsa> okidoki
<Hobbsee> Riddell: any idea how many hours this will take to build?  2.4ghz, 512mb of ram
<Phazeman> no yay until i see it show that i've got new mail :)
<weedar> Any tips as to why I can't logon to the wiki?
<Hobbsee> Phazeman: your email?
<Hobbsee> address, that is?
<tsdgeos> ok, it is installing fine now :D
<_thomas> hello
<jpatrick> _thomas: hullo
<Phazeman> Hobbsee: see pmsgt
<Phazeman> Hobbsee: its nevermind :)
<Phazeman> it's yay already :)
<Phazeman> i've seen it working
<Hobbsee> oh well, sent anywya
<[Vampis-Kopete] > Oh, nice, its working :)
<unholy> Has anyone tried upgrading to kde3.5?
<Phazeman> Hobbsee: thanks :)
<[Vampis] > Can someone highlight me ? :)
<unholy> [Vampis] : sure :)
<unholy> That what you meant?
<[Vampis] > Yep
<[Vampis] > Thx :)
<unholy> np :)
<[Vampis] > hm, highlight didnt work to well, but everytime someone writes it looks like a new IM messege
<[Vampis] > thats gonna be alot of messeges ;)
<unholy> [Vampis] : is that version 0.11 youre using?
<unholy> sorry, 10.3
<[Vampis] > yes, 0.11
<unholy> really? I didnt think that was out yet. Its not on the homepage.
<[Vampis] > Yep it's out
<archelios> bonjour tout le modne
<archelios> ya quelqu'un ?
<unholy> [Vampis] : Cool. You must be running kde 3.5 then?
<[Vampis] >  http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35
<[Vampis] > yep
<[Vampis] > but I used it in gnome to :)
<archelios> hello eceryone
<Hobbsee> Phazeman: no problems
<[Vampis] > Worked like a charm
<rdale> can I upgrade to kde 3.5.1 from 3.4.3/breezy or to I need to reinstall with dapper?
<unholy> [Vampis] : nice. Was the upgrade smooth?
<[Vampis] > Yep
<unholy> I'm definately switching to Kubuntu. I'm using mandriva at the moment.
<archelios> can somebody help me ? I'm trying to configure my ati x600 graphic card but i cant
<[Vampis] > I just added " deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main " to the repository and ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Phazeman> Hobbsee: do you , by any chance know how to chenge the fonts shown in mozilla in the menu ? i mean the size of them... i'm trying to find it in the configuration menu but the only thing in there is the web page font settings
<Hobbsee> Phazeman: play with gtk font settings - in system settings
<unholy> cool.
<CyberMad> which one better? postfix, qmail, exim >
<woocash> Hi , I have a lame question. What is the default path for Konqueror in Kubuntu ???
<CyberMad> ?
<[Vampis] > default path ?
<woocash> yes
<Phazeman> Hobbsee: ahhh... ok ...
<CyberMad> woocash, whereis konqueror ?
<woocash> yes
* Hobbsee considers trying to actually go to bed
<CyberMad> yes.. that's the command
<[Vampis] > ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror
<CyberMad> whereis konqueror
<CyberMad> :)
<Phazeman> any russian speaking here ? need some help with GAIM to make it show me the russian other people writing to me...
<unholy> CyberMad: type 'which konqueror' to find out
<woocash> thx
<archelios> can somebody healp me please ?
<CyberMad> unholy would you tell me what's the different?
<[Vampis] > archelios: with what ?
<unholy> CyberMad: different with what?
<archelios> I am new on Kubuntu, and i cant attempt to install my ati drivers
<CyberMad> unholy nevermind.. i can see the difference between whereis and which in man
<unholy> ok
<archelios> i couldn't startx without putting vesa in the pilot choice with the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<farous> !tell archelios about ati
<unholy> CyberMad: which is good if you have more than one version of the software, and you want to know which one is default.
<farous> archelios, with ati there is fglrxconfig
<unholy> also, which just tells you where the binary is.
<farous> or fireglconfig
<archelios> wekk
<archelios> well
<archelios> I tryed to install ati rpm
<farous> archelios, if you use it though do not forge to backup your xorg.conf file
<farous> for it will rewrite it from scratch
<kernel_i386> hey.. I recently switched from breezy to dapper - and noticed a lot of issues ... now I want to switch back to breezy - is that possible?
<farous> archelios, ati is already installed by default why use rpm package
<Phazeman> Hobbsee: got my email ?
<kernel_i386> just change Distribution from "dapper" to "breezy" in adept?
<kernel_i386> will that work?
<Hobbsee> Phazeman: no, dont have it open
<Hobbsee> night all...
<Hobbsee> kernel_i386: yes
<Phazeman> night ;)
<kernel_i386> okay, thanks
<kernel_i386> night
<tsdgeos> have anyone ever realized that resolution checker on xserver-xorg reconfigure is VERy badly usability related?
<tsdgeos> return does exactly what you do not want to do it :-/
<Rivelino> Could somebody help me with amaroK? I can't get multimedia keys work with it. I've already installed hotkeys and hotkeys-setup.
<farous> archelios, you can reinstall xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<ccc_> Rivelino: type "man amarok" to see which options you can use
<Rivelino> k
<kernel_i386> nothing happens..
<kernel_i386> I changed dapper to breezy now..
<kernel_i386> he fetched update list.. and now..?
<farous> kernel_i386, you have to downgrade manually all the packages :(
<farous> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be the "Dapper Drake" release, due april 20, 2006. If you want to use it before then, be warned that it's not yet stable and may break. You get to keep/repair the pieces.
<farous> and you have been warned before the install
<CyberMad> does kubuntu as server support SATA ?
<kernel_i386> yes.. I mounted some SATA..
<CyberMad> thanks.. i will install it soon
<tsdgeos> why should server make a difference?
<kernel_i386> ...damn ... so no way for a noob to downgrade :P
<CyberMad> i believe there is no difference.. just make it clear
<kernel_i386> I'll have to wait for my friend support
<kernel_i386> dunno how to downgrade manually
<Hobbsee> night all...
<farous> night Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<farous> kernel_i386, you will have to use the foce version option if you use synaptic
<kernel_i386> hmm, I use "adept"?
<farous> or with adept just select downgrade
<kernel_i386> no option downgrade to find..
* farous never used adept but am sure the option have to be there
<farous> kernel_i386, try right clicking on the package with the mouse and see the options
<weedar> Does anyone know how I can log on to the wiki?
<kernel_i386> I have a button that says "Full Upgrade" - but can't use it..
<kernel_i386> maybe: "reinstall Package"?
<kernel_i386> or Purge Package?
<kernel_i386> or Remove Package
<paulvolk> Hey Guys
<kernel_i386> Upgrad Package is not possible ... not able to chose
<paulvolk> Where would I find a list of repositories I could add?
<farous> kernel_i386, there is no easy way to do it any way you coose will be messy
<farous> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<kernel_i386> hmm
<CyberMad> is it better to use ubuntu as my server than kubuntu (server installation mode) ? my friend told that.. is that correct?
<CyberMad> what's the difference??
<CyberMad> i haven't install ubuntu before..
<hatake_kakashi> ubuntu is running on gnome, kubuntu is kde
<farous> CyberMad, for server you do not need bloated desktop and windowmanger. normallhy a terminal based one to reduce resource hogging
<CyberMad> yes.. i don't install the windowmanager
<farous> CyberMad, there is a server install i think with xdm and either xfce or no wm at all
<CyberMad> i choose server in installation
<CyberMad> so just text mode that i have right now
<CyberMad> running in celeron 333mhz
<paulvolk> How would I add the sources?
<paulvolk> like do I type them all in to adept?
<farous> CyberMad, ok so using ubuntu or kubuntu is the same. my exper though is use ubuntu cd more reliable as far as i  used them
<hatake_kakashi> both ubuntu/kubuntu are more or less the same without the X window
<CyberMad> installing the window manager takes 3-4 hours in celeron 333 mhz
<hatake_kakashi> paulvolk: there is guides for that on the kubuntu wiki
<hatake_kakashi> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<farous> paulvolk, edit the fire /etc/apt/sources.list
<hatake_kakashi> err not that..
<farous> !tell paulvolk about repos
<noll> Cannot build WineHQ from source. I get "#error unsupported CPU". Im on a mac. Found a patch for it on the internet, but dont know how to use it :( anyone?
<hatake_kakashi> yeah, what farous said, use your favourite editor to edit it
<hatake_kakashi> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<hatake_kakashi> hmm
<marseillai> Riddell: does kdelibs and kdenetwork 3.5.1 compils with avahi support ?
<JakubS> noll: you simply cannot use wine on non-x86 compatible processor
<noll> hmm
<JakubS> windows app are all x86 and wine does not emulate a processor - only win32 api
<noll> so why are there source packages for building non-386 out then?
<JakubS> maybe to use it with x86 emulator
<JakubS> http://www.terrasoftsolutions.com/lists/yellowdog-general/November00/0409.html
<CyberMad> does anyone here have installation guide for postfix in kubuntu?
<paulvolk> thanks for the help
<Riddell> marseillai: yes
<marseillai> oki thank's
<marseillai> could you tell me wath packages are necessary to use zeroconf:/ in konqueror ?
<CyberMad> ah got it via google
<archelios> I am getting mad
<archelios> using the tips you gave me
<archelios> I retry for the 33434 time
<archelios> to configure xconf and stuff
<archelios> but when I use ati or fglrx instead of vesa on pilot selection
<farous> archelios, i told you you need to backup the xorg.conf did you do that
<archelios> startx dosen't run, it says Fatal erro:r
<archelios> no screen
<farous> archelios, bottom line ati driver are crappy that is why you have troubles
<farous> archelios, what card you have
<archelios> iam not really sure
<farous> lspci
<archelios> i am on a toshiba satellite pro mx40
<farous> in a terminal will tell you the card name
<archelios> and i thinx its a mobility x600
<osh_> archelios: lspci | grep -i vga <- that should tell you the card.
<archelios> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5462
<archelios> but pretty sure its a x600
<farous> x600 is much like the 9800 series
<farous> sorry 9600
<archelios> but the problem is
<farous> so fglrx shouldl work well
<archelios> well
<archelios> it doesent
<archelios> when I installed Kbuntu with the server instalattion
<farous> archelios, why server installation when you are gona run x
<archelios> a friend of mine installed ATI Rpm and its was working quite well (screen in wide resolution etc)
<archelios> but i wanted the normal installation
<archelios> and the fact is that a the end of the instalttion
<archelios> i got the error : fatal error no screen
<mirsh> hey, anyone know how to dual boot with grub? i want to be able to choose what linux kernel to boot with
<archelios> when making the startx command
<farous> archelios, now you fixed it right do you have xdm, gdm or kdm running
<archelios> so i search on the web and got this tips : put vesa on pilot selection with the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg command
<archelios> and that worked
<archelios> i am actually on kde
<farous> ok archelios than use it if it worked for you
<archelios> but my screen isnt in a good resolution (i can only select
<farous> archelios, and do not use rpm whatever you want you can find in deb
<archelios> sure i'd like to
<farous> archelios, and you can set the proper reslution in xorg.conf
<farous> or using fireglconfig
<archelios> yes but anyway, i'm on vesa pilot and its crappy
<farous> !fixers
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, farous
<farous> !monitor
<ubotu> farous: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<farous> archelios, wait i will give you a link to fix the resolution
<archelios> ok
<archelios> but i'd like also to go on ati or fglrx pilot, not vesa :(
<archelios> because for example the refresh rates i can select for display is only "0"
<farous> archelios, i really do not now what is your prob. but having a server install at the start was huge mistake
<farous> if you were gonna run x
<archelios> lol non in facht
<archelios> yeasterday
<archelios> my friend gave me kubuntu
<archelios> and make a server install
<farous> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<archelios> because i wanted to try linux
<archelios> but now I made a normal install
<tsdgeos> make a server install ???
<farous> server install has to many security that might render a desktop useless
<farous> should only be used for servers and never desktop archelios
<CyberMad> welcome to text mode life :)
<farous> archelios, check the monitor section
<unholy> Quick question, what firewall are y'all using?
<farous> exactly CyberMad why you have server install if you are gonna run X :(
<CyberMad> i don't need x windows
<CyberMad> without "s"
<farous> unholy, linux have a built in firewall. an easy front end for it is firestarter
<archelios> well im checking but I wana first get the good video pilot before getting the right resolution
<farous> CyberMad, i understand i am just wondering of others who need x and yet go for server install
<CyberMad> why you don't do re-install?
<farous> archelios, can you paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file on the pastebin
<archelios> i reinstalled 10 times this night
<archelios> getting bored :(
<farous> archelios, make a normall renistall and your life will be easier. for expect problems beyond your mere xserver one
<archelios> but i made
<archelios> 10 normal installation
<archelios> and startx doesnt work
<farous> lots of services are disabled for servers
<farous> archelios, with kdm startx normally is not used
<farous> sudo kdm start
<farous> sudo kdm stop, sudo kdm restart
<archelios> its kdm ?
<archelios> the command ?
<archelios> well ill try that
<farous> if you installed kubuntu than it should be kdm unless if it is server install
<[Vampis] > kdm = lay manage
<[Vampis] > kkathman:  :D
<[Vampis] > kdm = k display manager , there, thats right
<[Vampis] > :)
<kkathman> howdy [Vampis]  :)
<[Vampis] > Whats up ? :)
<kkathman> nothing much
<archelios> well
<archelios> kdm makes nothing :p
<[Vampis] >  makes nothing ? :P
<archelios> sudo kdm
<farous> are you running kde archelios
<archelios> doesnt start the desktop display
<[Vampis] > sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<archelios> yup
<archelios> kubuntu install
<farous> i mean are you in kde environ
<archelios> actually yes
<farous> than it is running
<archelios> yes i know
<archelios> raaaaaaaa
<paulvolk> Hey guys
<archelios> getting mad
* [Vampis]  wants a beer
<paulvolk> How would I add more users to Kubuntu?
<farous> archelios, what are you trying to do.
<archelios> im trying to do
<archelios> my graphic card working
<[Vampis] > paulvolk: adduser username
<archelios> i meen
<[Vampis] > in the console
<paulvolk> ok
<farous> archelios, be patient one step at a time
<archelios> yes i know
<[Vampis] > or in kcontrol
<paulvolk> is there a Gui for that?
<[Vampis] > System Administration / Users & Group
<[Vampis] > there's the gui
<archelios> but yesterday on the server install
<farous> archelios, if you are worried about the resol. follow the link i sent you
<archelios> with RPM
<archelios> ati
<archelios> we got the good resolution selection
<[Vampis] > Why do you make a serverinstall and then want to run kde?
<[Vampis] > :P
<archelios> 60 refresh rate etc
<archelios> but in the nigh
<archelios> night
<[Vampis] > kkathman: so what are you up to today ?
<archelios> i realized that what ive got was a server install
<paulvolk> ok Thaks
<archelios> so kinda 'empty'
<paulvolk> Thanks*
<archelios> so i made a normal installation
<archelios> but there a the end
<archelios> command startx wasn't working, i was getting a error message with no screen in it
<farous> archelios, you just need to describe the refresh rate , horiz and vert sync in your xorg.conf file and the resolu of your monitor
<[Vampis] > hm, does sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm work ?
<archelios> yeah i know
<archelios> but actually
<archelios> its working with a crapy solution
<[Vampis] > add resolutions in the xorg.conf file then
<[Vampis] > :)
<archelios> selction vesa as video pilot with the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xor
<farous> archelios, ok paste /etc/X11/xorg.conf to the pastebin
<farous> let me have a look at it
<archelios> but i wana make kubuntu work finie, with ati or fblrx pilot
<archelios> not vesa
<farous> archelios, with fglrx you put it as the driver
<archelios> wich was working well on the server install so why not with the normal install
<farous> not the pilot and it is either ati or fglrx
<archelios> but when i select fglrx
<archelios> i cant start kde environement
<archelios> i'm getting an error
<archelios> as well if i select ati
<farous> archelios, did you follow ubotu link on ati
<archelios> i follow a lot of link
<farous> !tell archelios about ati
<farous> you should follow official ubuntu links
<archelios> nothing is working and i'm getting kind of sunk in all those manipulation of the xorg
<farous> ok archelios i wish i could help you but seems you already gave up
<farous> i too got to go sleep so take care and hope you can solve your problem
<paulvolk> How do I get into a root account?
<farous> paulvolk, put sudo infront of the command and you will have sudo privlages
<farous> !tell paulvolk about sudo
<illminime> Hi everyone i got a big problem with my ethernet controller, its a ALi Corporation: unknown device 5263
<archelios> making a new installation to reset all my errors i could have done
<illminime> Anyone had the same problem?
<illminime> Cant get ip
* farous night all
<paulvolk> ok but in terminal when I type su and type my password it says login failed but when I go into like the packedge manager and put in the same passwrod it works.
<illminime> Have installed rt2500 drivers and ndiswrapper
<illminime> everything seems to be ok
<illminime> but no offers from dhcp
<archelios> by the way the mess starts a the begining anyway, for example i have to select vga=771
<illminime> Anyone ?
<weedar> illminime, do you use wpa?
<illminime> weedar: no i dont
<JakubS> is it even wireless?
<illminime> weedar: I did first, but removed it since i tought it might be the problem, but it wasnt
<weedar> illminime, when running iwconfig you see your wireless adapter?
<illminime> JakubS: Its both wireless and wired
<illminime> weedar: Yes
<illminime> weedar: but no ip from dhcp
<illminime> weedar: cant even ping my network
<JakubS> http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0601.3/0756.html - this suggests that uli526x is right driver for this chipset
<illminime> ok
<illminime> I'll take a look
<weedar> for me all I had to do was compile ndiswrapper, load the correct driver, run "ndiswrapper -m" and modprobe ndiswrapper
<weedar> as long as you've done all of that all I can think of is that your'e using an incorrect driver illminime
<illminime> I use the winxp drivers with ndiswrapper
<illminime> no errors accours
<weedar> I assume that ndiswrapper -l says the driver is loaded and present
<illminime> yes weedar
<weedar> This is a pci controller, right? When running lspci what does that tell you about the card?
<illminime> the output of ethernet controller is:
<weedar> You should probably use pastebin if you plan on pasting several lines
<illminime> Ethernet Controller: ALi unknown device: 5263 (rev 50)
<illminime> weedar: I have no internett on that pc so i cant paste it
<illminime> but that line I wrote to you is the output of ethernet
<weedar> illminime, I can't seem to find that number 5263 on the list.. the one at http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<JakubS> well, looks like pci id matches that from uli526x.c driver
<gsnedders> how much RAM would I need to run kubuntu smoothy on a duron 700? 256MB? 512MB?
<JakubS> you are trying to get wired or wireless to work?
<illminime> JakubS: I tries first to get wireless to work
<JakubS> gsnedders: the more the better, as usual :-)
<illminime> JakubS: But wierd would have been great to
<illminime> *too
<JakubS> from what i see uli526x is only wired
<illminime> ok
<gsnedders> JakubS, how well would it run with 256MB?
<tecs> anyone here who can help me isntall my hp 720c printer i tried using the printer wizard but it wont work
<illminime> JakubS: So i have to modprobe uli526x module?
<solemnwarning> is there a way to install mp3 codecs and w32codecs under kubuntu?
<_henrik> hello all Kubuntu users
<weedar> solemnwarning, just follow the same guides that are available for ubuntu
<tecs> solemnwarnings yes....
<solemnwarning> what guides?
<JanDoo> hi folks
<weedar> solemnwarning, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<solemnwarning> w32codecs aint on apt and marillat is only for deb
<illminime> So i have to modprobe uli526x module?
<solemnwarning> ok
<tecs> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114251
<tecs> check that out solemnwarning
<JanDoo> good day ... migration from suse to kubuntu was succesful *g*
<kkathman> JanDoo:  I actually run both at the moment :)
<JanDoo> but on small question ... from suse and red hat i know a command like chkconfig or inserv
<JanDoo> does debian has such a thing?
<kkathman> Im not sure what those do
<JanDoo> this both things creates automatically the links under /etc/rc.x/ for an init script
<kkathman> I dont know of anything like that in ubuntu but its possible
<JanDoo> i know i can do this manually ... but it's more comfortable if you do something like "chkconfig -a smb" for example
<kkathman> you'll find that there are a few more manual things in kubuntu because its a young release
<JanDoo> nop ... i thought debian has such a feature too
<kkathman> it might, I just never used it
<JanDoo> *g*
<JanDoo> so lets google speak ...
<_nat> Hi, I've a laptop with an ATI graphic card, I plug a video projector on and I'd like to watch moovie on but it doesn't work
<_nat> i configure the ATI for having the same things in the 2 screens
<gsnedders> how likely is it my motherboard can't take >256MB RAM without a BIOS upgrade?
<gsnedders> it's from the late 90s, I think
<_nat> but the video are displayed on only one windows
<_nat> on only one screen
<_nat> the 2nd screen is black wheras displaying the video
<closeasperil> hello
<closeasperil> did anyone upgrade to kde 5.1?
<kkathman> closeasperil: I did...its buggy
<kkathman> its 3.5.1 tho
<kkathman> I wish I hadnt
<closeasperil> is there any way to reupgrade???
<closeasperil> i did also
<closeasperil> nothing works anymore :D
<kkathman> well, Im sure there is
<closeasperil> you dont know how do you?
<kkathman> I probably wont, cuz usually its a pain
<closeasperil> hmm
<wasp_ems> i just downloaded firefox..how do i install it?
<jpatrick> !firefox
<wasp_ems> ?
<jpatrick> ubotu: tell wasp_ems about firefox1.5
<wasp_ems> thanx
<puckman> Wow
<puckman> Anyone here played with quanta plus?
<puckman> darn nice!
<kkathman> puckman: use it all the time
<kkathman> yes its pretty darned good
<kkathman> maybe one of the best linux apps out there
<puckman> Installed it some time ago but played with it for the first time today.
<puckman> Man, how misguided I was all those years using a mac
<closeasperil> kkathman: would you mind helping me wit some 3.5.1 stuff?
<kkathman> closeasperil: I'll certainly try
<closeasperil> query?
<kkathman> why not chat here, so everyone can benefit :)
<kkathman> besides I might not know :)
<kkathman> and someone else might :)
<closeasperil> hah ok
<closeasperil> so
<closeasperil> its like i cannot do ANYTHING anymore
<closeasperil> konqueror wont work
<kkathman> ahh yes the icons?
<closeasperil> contact wont work
<kkathman> hm
<closeasperil> says no mime types installed
<kkathman> closeasperil:  when you say "wont work"...can you be specific?
<kkathman> take konqueror first
<closeasperil> ok
<closeasperil> seems like no paths are configured
<closeasperil> i cannot click on the home sign
<kkathman> I dont use Konqy...but let me try that - one moment
<kkathman> ok I dont have that problem
<closeasperil> when i try to type ANYTHING in the navigationline it says protocoll not supported
<kkathman> home takes me to home
<kkathman> ouch!
<closeasperil> yes
<closeasperil> in deed
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> this sounds very odd
<closeasperil> when i try to change settings
<kkathman> all this after you installed 3.5 ?
<closeasperil> it says
<kkathman> 3.5.1
<closeasperil> system:/settings.desktop not found
<closeasperil> yes
<closeasperil> just after the upgrade
<kkathman> hmmm did you happen to check for errors during the install?
<closeasperil> how that?
<kkathman> I had a couple I had to resolve
<kkathman> to upgrade did you  change  your sources and then do an apt-get update | apt-get dist-upgrade?
<closeasperil> well not exactly
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> ok
<closeasperil> i did via adept
<kkathman> ahh
<kkathman> but you DID change your sources right?
<kkathman> to kde351
<closeasperil> yes
<closeasperil> like said on kubuntu.de
<_robin> do you guys know some anti-clutter tools and handy tools for KDE and kubuntu? ^^
<kkathman> ok could I suggest that you go to a konsole and lets try this:   sudo apt-get update | sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kkathman> try that and watch for errors
<_robin> do you guys know some anti-clutter tools and handy tools for KDE and kubuntu? ^^
<jpatrick> _robin: tried Kleansweep?
<vijay> 3D applications are slowing down my system, can any one help me to fix this???
<closeasperil> ok ill be back in a minute
<_robin> Kleansweep?
<jpatrick> _robin: search http://kde-apps.org for it
<_robin> have to compile that, damn :o
<_robin> jpatrick: but any more apps? ^^
<slow-motion> hallo
<jpatrick> _robin: compiling's easy and fun :)
<_robin> i know, have any more apps?
<jpatrick> _robin: not that I know off
<_robin> okay, anyone have some handy apps for KDE?
<closeasperil> well that dint change anything
<closeasperil> ill do a reboot and see
<wasp_ems> i installed firefox fine..i went to add flash player in the plugins but it wount allow me to paste them there..what can i do?
<Spudly> wasp_ems: have you tried installing from macromedia site?
<_robin> anyone have some handy apps for KDE?
<kkathman> aaaaargh
<Spudly> _robin: define handy
<wasp_ems> i downloaded the flash player and extracted its contents
<robinl1> Spudly: useful
<robinl1> Spudly: making life easier
<wasp_ems> is it different from the site?
<Spudly> wasp_ems: you mentioned 'pasting'... where are you trying to paste to?
<wasp_ems> in the plugins directory..
<Spudly> robinl1: is there anything specific you'd like to make easier?
<robinl1> Spudly: all stuff
<wasp_ems> that what it says on some instructions i am following
<Spudly> wasp_ems: np, are you using AdBlock extension?
<wasp_ems> i dont know i just installed firefox
<paulvolk> Hey
<Spudly> have you restarted firefox since you copied the files into the plugins dir?
<wasp_ems> i cannot copy the files into the plugins directory
<robinl1> Spudly: i mean like note apps, handy stuff, extensions to the user interface to make stuff better and easier.
<robinl1> utilitys like kde install apps such as Kompiler, Klik
<robinl1> stuff like that :)
<Spudly> robinl1: k
<robinl1> :)
<Spudly> wasp_ems: can you see the permissions on the plugins directory?
<wasp_ems> i dont know
<closeasperil> back
<closeasperil> haha
<wasp_ems> wait
<closeasperil> ok ALL my settings and everything ist lost
<Spudly> wasp_ems: are you using Konqueror or a terminal window?
<closeasperil> but it seems the system is running now
<wasp_ems> can view content...konqueror
<robinl1> Spudly: and konqueror extensions, live sidebar extensions, suff like that :p
<closeasperil> kkathman: was this like that for you too?
<robinl1> so, you know any?
<Spudly> robinl1: do you use SSH much?
<robinl1> sometimes
<robinl1> for some of my servers
<paulvolk>  can't seem to add anymore users to the Kubuntu system. I add users and put in password then restart the computer but when I try to login as the new users I either get a "login Failed" Message or a message saying that I have to change the paword imediatly. what is going on?
<Spudly> robinl1: if so, you can use Konqueror to copy files - i think you use a protocol like:  'ssh://' or scp:// or something like that - very handy
<wasp_ems> cant i access the computer as root so i dont have any permission problems?
<robinl1> k
<Spudly> wasp_ems: are you logged on as root? have a look at the permissions on the directory - what are they?
<wasp_ems> i am not logged as root because on kubuntu u cant log on as root...the permissions on the directory are that i can only view the content
<`Nomad> !scanner
<ubotu> For scanners in Ubuntu, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScanningHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<kkathman> closeasperil:  nope
<Spudly> wasp_ems: what is the path to the plugins folder?
<closeasperil> weird
<kkathman> closeasperil:  the only things that messed up was my kicker wasnt where it was supposed to be, and my kvirc app got messed a littl
<wasp_ems> Spudly: /opt/firefox
<kkathman> closeasperil:  it sounds like you had a bad install
<closeasperil> hmm. my wallpaper is gone and my controlbar is messy too
<closeasperil> well maybe my fault
<kkathman> iccck
<kkathman> well when you do things like this, its best to to them in a konsole, and that way you see the errors and can fix them a little easier
<MrJangles> hey guys, is there software to control apache/sql servers?
<closeasperil> ok good guess
<closeasperil> anyway
<kkathman> thats why I thought maybe repeating the install would work
<kkathman> closeasperil:  one more thing you can try
<closeasperil> seems like anything is back in command
<closeasperil> yes?
<Spudly> wasp_ems: you might consider lookin for a user-specific plugins folder
<kkathman> ahh no you cant cuz we dont know what went wrong :(
<Spudly> eg $HOME/.firefox  or something
<kkathman> ARGHH
<closeasperil> yeah
<wasp_ems> Spudly: what does that mean
<wasp_ems> the plugins folder is in the dir i gave u
<closeasperil> man, you cant imagine my thoughts when konqueror said "protocoll not supported"
<kkathman> closeasperil:  hold on a sec
<Spudly> wasp_ems: every user has a 'home directory' - i.e. the place on the filesystem where they are taken when they log in. this is referred to as $HOME
<Spudly> wasp_ems: this is where each user can store his/her own files, and often contains directories specific to applications (eg firefox)
<Spudly> what username are you using to login?
<wasp_ems> yes but i followed what the site in wiki said and then i am trying to follow what it says at http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/faqs/firefox-linux.html
<tsdgeos_> anyone knows what do i need to make kcontrol -> keyboard layout to be filled and not empty?
<Spudly> wasp_ems: read the first paragraph - the second option is the one you're after: ---
<Spudly>  On Linux, plugins can be installed in three locations:   The plugins directory in your Firefox directory A plugins directory in the Mozilla profiles directory (~/.mozilla/plugins) The path pointed to by environment variable MOZ_PLUGIN_PATH
<Spudly> Second Option: "A plugins directory in the Mozilla profiles directory (~/.mozilla/plugins)"
<Spudly> ~ is the same as $HOME
<Spudly> so, open up a terminal window or file manager window and go to the home directory of the user you are logged in as
<wasp_ems> i know that!!!!the problem is that is will not allow me to paste those files there
<Spudly> then find the .mozilla directory
<robinl1> Spudly: and konqueror extensions, live sidebar extensions, suff like that :p
<robinl1> err
<robinl1> wrong sentence
<robinl1> (pressed up)
<_henrik> why is KDE 3.4 so fucking bugg
<robinl1> know any useful apps?
<Spudly> wasp_ems: you were trying to paste into /opt/firefox, right? don't try in there. look for a ".mozilla" directory in the home directory of the user you are logged in as. Find that, then let me know
<wasp_ems> no i was trying to past it in /opt/firefox/plugins
<Spudly> wasp: same thing
<Spudly> wasp_ems: don't paste there
<wasp_ems> then where?
<Spudly> i've just told you twice :)
<shreevatsa> what's the difference between "pure display" and "glass display" in Katapult?
<wasp_ems> sorry
<Spudly> read what i wrote above
<kkathman> closeasperil:  still here?
<closeasperil> si senor
<Spudly> and I quote: "find the .mozilla directory in the home directory of the user you are logged in as"
<shreevatsa> (Of course, if I can't tell the difference, then it must be something that doesn't matter (to me), but I'd still like to know)
<Spudly> once you've found that dir, you'll find a "plugins" directory. If you can't find one, create one.
<wasp_ems> Spudly: there is no mozilla dir there...
<robinl1> ok, different question now: how to install the Xorg libs so i can compile kde apps? (i need all dev-libs available for them)
<wasp_ems> i installed firefox in /opt...why should a file of filefox be in home?
<shreevatsa> wasp_ems: It's ".mozilla", so it will be hidden. It stores your settings
<kkathman> closeasperil:  two things you can try....first, and the easiest I suppose if you are fortunate ... reinstall.  But you can also go to synaptic and try to just remove the kde things,  but thats dangerous, because ubuntu is TERRIBLE in being able to know what all to remove
<Spudly> wasp_ems: firefox can be used by more than one user, so often settings and extra files (eg plugins) are stored per-user, so each user can have different settings/files
<kkathman> lastly, you could install ubuntu-desktop and use gnome I suppose
<wasp_ems> ok..but still there is nothing i the home directory
<howcomes> Is there any statistics stating how many ppl are using Kubuntu :P
<Spudly> wasp_ems: i suggest, if this is confusing, that you search google.com for 'multi user environment'
<robinl1> ok, different question now: how to install the Xorg libs so i can compile kde apps? (i need all dev-libs available for them)
<Spudly> wasp_ems: there is probably a setting to view hidden files/dirs - otherwise, if you are using a terminal, run "ls -al"
<shreevatsa> wasp_ems: Files and directories beginning with a dot are hidden by default
<closeasperil> kkathman: thanx for the effort but now things work again and not all of the settings were lost just the wallpaper and something with the controlbars, but was good not to be alone in this terrible tide of kde mess :D
<robinl1> (sorry i keep repeating my questions, but i don't get answer often here oO)
<Spudly> Xorg libs should be installed thru synaptic
<robinl1> libs for kde, everything needed to compile kDE apps
<kkathman> closeasperil:  well sorry you experienced that...unfortunately, kubuntu people always want to be one of the first to get the new KDE and this is what happens :(
<wasp_ems> Spudly: ok now i got it..thank u..so i paste in mozilla?
<robinl1> i mean, what packages are they?
<Spudly> wasp_ems: in the .mozilla dir there will be a plugins directory
<Spudly> wasp_ems: find the plugins directory, and paste into that directory - that's a plugins directory where you can put all the plugins you want
<closeasperil> kkathman: yeah indeed...the kubuntu.de said nothing about it beeing buggy. but nevermind, ill be off, have a nice one. cheers
<wasp_ems> Spudly: ok..very nice..but since i dont know how to do it through the terminal how can i do it?
<kkathman> closeasperil:  good luck
<robinl1> i mean, what packages are they?
<closeasperil> :P
<Spudly> robinl1: go hunting :)
<illminime> exit
<illminime> omg
<shreevatsa> Katapult has two display options, "Pure Display" and "Glass display". Could someone tell me what they are?
<Spudly> robinl1: that'll keep ya busy :P
<Spudly> wasp_ems: do you want to use Konqueror
<Spudly> wasp_ems: or the terminal?
<robinl1> Spudly: no i mean what's the name of the libs
<Riddell> shreevatsa: different eyecandy
<wasp_ems> Spudly: the terminal so i can learn some things...i went through the terminal into the mozilla dir, into firefox but there is not plugins dir
<shreevatsa> Riddell: I guessed as much; but I couldn't tell them apart :)
<shreevatsa> Riddell: If I can't tell them apart, I shouldn't care about them, but I still want to know :)
<robinl1> Spudly: no i mean what's the name of the libs
<Spudly> wasp_ems: under the terminal, you need to find out where the file you want to copy is.... find that out, then we can use the following commands:
<Spudly> cd .mozilla/plugins
<Spudly> cp <filename> .
<Spudly> robinl1: have you ever used synaptic? they'll be a list of kde-libs that you can install - a whole pike of different ones I'd imagine
<robinl1> Spudly: i have Adept here/
<robinl1> i installed kubuntu from scratch (kubuntu cD)
<wasp_ems> Spudly: ok i found where they are
<apacheLAGger> MrJangles: webmin
<apacheLAGger> MrJangles: though you'd have to use latest from webmin.com for apache
<MrJangles> thanks
<Spudly> robinl1: i haven't used adept, does it give you a list of packages from different groups? (eg devel)
<wasp_ems> Spudly: and there is no plugins directory
<robinl1> Spudly: no
<SeicherlBoB> Hi! when i try to burn an image with K3B, it tells me, that cdrecord has no permissions to open the device. how can i fix that
<Spudly> wasp_ems: ok, create one
<wasp_ems> Spudly: how do i do that?
<Spudly> wasp_ems: should be pretty straight forward in Konqueror - check out the menu's
<wasp_ems> yeah but through konqueror i can see them
<wasp_ems> cant
<Spudly> wasp_ems: if you're using konqueror, there's a menu option to 'View Hidden Files'
<Spudly> wasp_ems: have you looked for it yet?
<Spudly> or 'Show Hidden Files' - something like that
<pussfeller> SeicherlBoB: i think you need to run k3b as sudo and then do the setup wizard
<pussfeller> altho, the package should have taken care of all that
<SeicherlBoB> when i run the wizard, the window is empty (he prompts for password before).
<trollig> rsync frontend?
<trollig> anybody knows one?
<wasp_ems> Spudly: ok i did it
<wasp_ems> Spudly: thanx
<wasp_ems> Spudly: hopefully it will work now
<Spudly> wasp_ems: np - i suggest you spend some time navigating around
<Spudly> wasp_ems: get familiar with where things are, delete stuff, re-install a few times :)
<SeicherlBoB> pussfeller: could it be the problem, that chrecord.mmap has no write for user and world?
<Spudly> wasp_ems: i think many folk here will testify that you can learn a great deal by simply stuffing things up and realising your mistakes
<Spudly> anyone?
* Spudly looks for a show of hands
<dr_wu> spudly- yes. i contend that if you aren't inclined to mess things up for sport and education, then you should stick to windows.
* Spudly thanks dr_wu
<wasp_ems> Spudly: i know but i dont have that much time to do it..i want to first fix it all up..i keep notes when i am told stuff..so i can use it perfectly and then slowly slowly i will learn
<SeicherlBoB> dr_wu: somehow you are so right!
<Spudly> wasp_ems: notes are great. what is restricting your time?
<howcomes> Your Order Total is :  $22.57
<howcomes> Order was Placed at 11:11 AM on Feb 04th, 2006
<howcomes> Pizza Pizza has a Satisfaction Guarantee. If you are not completely satisfied,
<howcomes> call us back and we will be happy to send a replacement for larger items such as pizza or wings, or, for smaller items such as
<howcomes> dipping sauce or pop, we will provide a credit.
<SeicherlBoB> can anybody help me with my cd-burn prob? k3b keeps telling me, that chrecord has no rights to open the device
<trollig> ah, grsync if anyone bothers :-)
<SeicherlBoB> and k3bsetup will only show an empty window
<dr_wu> SeichlerBoB- has it ever worked before?
<SeicherlBoB> nope, my first try
<dr_wu> SeicherlBob- then it is likely not setup properly. I would advise uninstalling, then reinstalling.
<dr_wu> SeicherlBob- you are probably missing libraries, but thats just a guess.
<SeicherlBoB> ah! running k3b with sudo from console helps
<SeicherlBoB> but can i fix that anyway? cause it sucks to always start it that way.
<dr_wu> SeicherlBob- yes, i recall that earlier versions of K3b required you to run it as root first to set it up. maybe that's what's happening here too..
<SeicherlBoB> but when i start the setup, the window stays empty. not a single button (except "ok" and stuff)
<dr_wu> SeicherlBob- yeah, you are probably missing some components of the program.
<SeicherlBoB> any suggestions on howto fix that except reinstalling?
<dr_wu> no, sorry.
<SeicherlBoB> ok. thanks. i'll try a reinstallation.
<dr_wu> good luck.
<SeicherlBoB> thx. can't be that hard. its "just" k3b, not a mysql-server or anything critical
<dabbler> what are the main improvements in KDE3.5.1 ?
<SeicherlBoB> but, does anybody know a good reason why my thinkpad keeps hangig when leaving hibernation?
<SeicherlBoB> all i get is a couple of strange stripes, when kubuntu is starting.
<wasp_ems> does anyone know how i can run a program from windows into linux?
<pussfeller> either vmware or use wine and cross yer fingers and cuss alot
<wasp_ems> thanx
<pussfeller> actually alot of programs work fine with wine
<wasp_ems> and how can i change the permissions from a file??
<SeicherlBoB> chmod <options> file
<SeicherlBoB> wasp_ems: and check "man chmod" for the option-stuff.
<pussfeller> either 'man chmod' or right click on it in konqy and "properties"
<wasp_ems> can you make that litle clearer
<SeicherlBoB> find the file in konqueror
<SeicherlBoB> rightclick => properties
<Spudly> hehehe
<SeicherlBoB> and look
<Spudly> SeicherlBoB: do you feel like you're giving a Windows 95 tutorial?
<SeicherlBoB> a bit
<pussfeller> pussfeller prepares to discourse about user,group and other
<SeicherlBoB> OR (the real way): goto console (shell) and type "man chmod"
<SeicherlBoB> and read carefully
<MrJangles> is there a graphical html prog out for linux?
<SeicherlBoB> MrJangles: prog?
<MrJangles> program
<Spudly> MrJangles: give a windows equivalent
<SeicherlBoB> MrJangles: you mean a wysiwyg?
<pussfeller> MrJangles: nvu i think
<SeicherlBoB> LOL
<MrJangles> front page, dreamweaver
* SeicherlBoB wonders about the kids today....
<Spudly> MrJangles: try 'vim' :P
<pussfeller> openoffice does some html
<SeicherlBoB> Spudly: yeah!
<dabbler> I have a Benq DW1640 (DVD writer) that hangs k3b requiring a hard reset........any advice?
<Spudly> SeicherlBoB: hehe
<trollig> MrJangles: maybe they'll provide frontpage for linux anytime soon :-)
<MrJangles> lol
<trollig> MrJangles: but you may have a look at quanta
<Spudly> MrJangles: you could use the Composer that comes with Mozilla
<pussfeller> dreamweaver runs in wine too , at least a few version i think
<SeicherlBoB> trollig: never ever will i use this bunch of ........ ******
<MrJangles> pussfeller: ya i was thinking of that
<pussfeller> also bluefish
<trollig> SeicherlBoB: oho!!
<pussfeller> but i would just use vim or kate
<MrJangles> bluefish doesnt have a graphic interface to create tables does it?
* SeicherlBoB doesn't like wysiwyg-html-editors
<MrJangles> i just like making my tables with software, saves me time
<dabbler> *i'm wondering what this does
<`Nomad> !skype
<ubotu> skype is, like, totally, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<MrJangles> but if dreamweaver works in wine, even better
<`Nomad> not the latest though
<`Nomad> usually older versions
<MrJangles> dw 4
<Spudly> later fellas and ladies
<trollig> SeicherlBoB: I get my html templates together in quanta to integrate them in some cms (typo3 preferably) and it works fine.
* Spudly waves
<`Nomad> NVU is wysiwyg but ...
<MrJangles> i dont like the newer versions
<trollig> beside the frequent crashes :-)
<`Nomad> Quanta seems to be it! yes
<MrJangles> i'll check out this Quanta too :)
<`Nomad> Anyone using skype here?  I get the weirdest feedback, like my soundcard line pipes in to my mic line.. unuseable :(
<`Nomad> I'm using headphones
<dabbler> switch the speakers off :)
<SeicherlBoB> trollig: i use ultraedit in windoze to make my php-sites.
<`Nomad> Oh.. For web development, anyone using Eclipse with the php plugin?  I'm seting it up now to see..
<trollig> SeicherlBoB: and I don't use windows if I can help it :-)
<`Nomad> dabbler: headphones, no speakers.. At both ends
<trollig> SeicherlBoB: but I do nevertheless. Occasionally
<`Nomad> trollig: I installed qemu with win98 last night, to have IE 6 for testing,.  Pretty good, and free! :)
<SeicherlBoB> trollig: i'm trying to get rid of it ;)
<trollig> `Nomad: I run win on vmware if I really need it
<`Nomad> trollig; I'd love to be able to compare qemu with vmware on my machine..
<`Nomad> humm.. I shoudl look if they have a trial
<dabbler> 'full-duplex' comes to mind
<mariusz> alo
<`Nomad> dabbler: Good point, thanks..
<mariusz> czy jest mi ktos w stanie pomuc??
<`Nomad> where do I see this setting for full or half-duplex?  Not in kmix is it?
<`Nomad> !cz
<ubotu> `Nomad: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<`Nomad> oh well, i tried :)
<flipjarg> Does anyone know if that spell checking thing in Konqueror works in any other web browsers?
<brodel> in line spell checking? I haven't seen it anywhere else, but I wish firefox had it.
<rysiek> hi there guys
<rysiek> having a little problem here
<`Nomad> In sources.list, can we have  a list of mirrors for a repo?
<dabbler> system settings - sound & multimedia
<flipjarg> Yeah, i wanted to get it working in Firefox.
<flipjarg> Oh well.
<dabbler> sound system -> hardware
<rysiek> when I boot-up Kubuntu from GRUB, I get a kernel panic
<rysiek> (where on earth have I written the err msg?)
<`Nomad> dabbler: Full-duplex is unchecked.. Should it be?
<dabbler> probably not
<`Nomad> ok
<dabbler> mine isn't
<`Nomad> I also wish teh mic would work liek it did in windows, be muted by default, and turned on by teh app when in use..
<`Nomad> Is that teh way it works in kubuntu too?  If so I probably need to look at the whole sound config on my system
<dabbler> using laptop or pc ?
<`Nomad> PC
<`Nomad> Audigy card
<rysiek> ok, whatever, trying again and this time writing the msg down somewhere at hand ;)
<rysiek> cu later
<`Nomad> The sound system is a mystery to me, old sysadmin guy
<dabbler> laptop has mike......just wobdering if you had 2 mics open
<dabbler> wondering
<`Nomad> good point too
<`Nomad> but no :)
<dabbler> mids gone blank  :)
<dabbler> minds
<flipjarg> i just visited the Firfox IRC channel on irc.firefox.com
<`Nomad> Hum... I have headphones, so teh speakers don,t make a sound, but I had VLC streaming a radio station and my buddy on teh other side coul dhear the music..
<flipjarg> they said in firefox 2 the inline spellchecker will be there
<`Nomad> I have misdirections somewhere
<dabbler> strange
<`Nomad> Under Audio Device, it's set to auto..
<`Nomad> maybe I shoudl force it in to one selection
<`Nomad> OSS or ALSA?
<dabbler> experiment  :))
<`Nomad> I am :)
<dabbler> mute your mike and talk  :))
<`Nomad> I'm really impressed with how ahead linux finally is fo ra desktop.. I plugged in a USB scanner earlier and it just worked.. :)
<`Nomad> If I could only convinve my printer to do th esame.. Damn you CUPS!!!!  :)
<dabbler> Kubuntu is awesome
<`Nomad> I wonder if it,d be worth it to switch from qemu to kqemu (with the accelarator)
<dabbler> my DVD writer hangs my pc tho  (Benq DW1640)  :((
<`Nomad> anyone using it?
<dabbler> nope
<`Nomad> it's a new DVD model?
<thoreauputic> `Nomad: re printer - sometimes choosing a different driver works
<dabbler> dont even use skype  :)
<`Nomad> Love the nick:  A reference to Thoreau teh wroter?
<dabbler> bought it last year Dec
<`Nomad> writer?
<thoreauputic> `Nomad: think "Civil Disobedience", not "Walden" ;)
<`Nomad> both ar egood!! ;)
<thoreauputic> indeed
<`Nomad> Are you a fan of Ishmael as well?
<thoreauputic> heh - not familiar with that one
<`Nomad> Daniel Quinn.  Very good, must read!
<dabbler> the writer hangs linux totally :(
<`Nomad> dabbler: so you can read and all, but not use it to burn
<`Nomad> :(
<`Nomad> kind asucks as a writer..
<`Nomad> not Quiin, the DVDwriter :)
<thoreauputic> we gathered ;)
<kkathman> hey thoreauputic ;:)
<kkathman> cheers mate
<thoreauputic> kkathman: hi there :)
<kkathman> thoreauputic:  how ya be? ok?
<thoreauputic> kkathman: not bad -rather busy lately
<kkathman> well thats better than the alternative :)
<dabbler> hangs when i open previous session........my Sony CDR works fine
<thoreauputic> indeed
<dabbler> have to use the Sony for backups etc
<dabbler> keep on having to swop drives which is a pain
<kkathman> I love that topic - "kword slightly broken"
<kkathman> they KNOW that and release it?
<dabbler> be specific :))
<kkathman> got news for em...3.5.1 is "slightly broken" too :)
<kkathman> hehe
<dabbler> lol
<`Nomad> slightly???? :)
<dabbler> any major improvements
<kkathman> hehe ok
<kkathman> slightly is relative I suppose
<`Nomad> I lost xmms, krita, and a few others I forget..
<dabbler> maybe my DVD writer will work  :))
<`Nomad> If you rub two DVD-R together and wish really hard!! :)
<dabbler> lol
<kkathman> `Nomad:  my desktops got rearranged, kicker faulted and showed up skewed, and kvirc now does wierd things
<kkathman> it wasnt a great moment in the history of Kubuntu
<kkathman> and my problems seem to be minor compared to others
<dabbler> is it an offial release...or testing?
<`Nomad> officially testing I think ;)(
<dabbler> lol
<kkathman> `Nomad:  the Microsoft approach - release it and let everyone beta it for us
<dabbler> lol
<`Nomad> is there news of coming fixes then? anyone heard anything?
<kkathman> IBM used to do that too
<kkathman> `Nomad:  well yah... remove your 3.5.1 repository and do a --reinstall kubuntu-desktop :)
<kkathman> hehe
<RUFFyamahaRYDER> hey everyon
<RUFFyamahaRYDER> e
<dabbler> hey there
<RUFFyamahaRYDER> I have just installed ati drivers on breezy
<`Nomad> kkathman: really?? It,s that easy?
<dabbler> dont have one  :)
<RUFFyamahaRYDER> but am having troubles running the aticonfig as it requested at the end of the installation
<paulvolk> Hey
<`Nomad> I wouldn't lose anythign added on since?  Which is not much anyway... Hummmmm
<paulvolk> How would I configure what OS grub picks by default?
<`Nomad> paul: /boot/grub/grub.conf I believe
<RUFFyamahaRYDER> when I try to "sudo sh aticonfig" it says it cannot execute binary file
<beefsprocket> paulvolk: hi!
<paulvolk> Hi
<RUFFyamahaRYDER> how do I run aticonfig?
<dabbler> have you upgraded recently ?
<SeicherlBoB> does anybody know a good reason why my thinkpad keeps hangig when leaving hibernation?
<SeicherlBoB> all i get is a couple of strange stripes, when kubuntu is starting.
<beefsprocket> paulvolk: so how is it working for you?
<paulvolk> beefsprocket: Thanks I got it running.
<paulvolk> It is great
<`Nomad> RUFF; you lose the app in a shell you can't see..
<beefsprocket> good good
<`Nomad> what,s the command to su to root teh right way?
<paulvolk> thinking about switching my other linux to Kubuntu now
<dabbler> sudi su
<`Nomad> paulvolk:  You should! :)
<dabbler> sudo dsu
<dabbler> sudo su    jeez
<RUFFyamahaRYDER> 'Nomad, what do you mean I lose the app in a shell?
<`Nomad> not sudo su -    ?
<`Nomad> running sh before the command
<`Nomad> sorry, I can't seem to explain it better
<RUFFyamahaRYDER> 'Nomad, can you give me an example of how I should run aticonfig?
<paulvolk> do you run Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<`Nomad> I am still pretty high from my coffe.. I have to cut back on teh stuff..
<RUFFyamahaRYDER> lol
<RUFFyamahaRYDER> I'm running Kubuntu
<paulvolk> cool
<`Nomad> did you try " sudo aticonfig "
<`Nomad> why sh?
<paulvolk> What would I do to change the Grub defaut to select windows instead of Linux?
<RUFFyamahaRYDER> 'Nomad, because I don't know what I'm doing =)
<`Nomad> LOL
<`Nomad> well you're honest, that's great!  LOL
<RUFFyamahaRYDER> haha
<dabbler> change order in grub
<paulvolk> Ya how?
<`Nomad> do sudo aticonfig then
<RUFFyamahaRYDER> I just tried "sudo aticonfig" and it says error while loading shared libraries libfglrx_pp.so cannot open shared object file: no such file or dir
<dabbler> use 'kdesu kwrite' and open grub
<paulvolk> ok
<paulvolk> where is grub located?
<dabbler> but be careful  :)
<paulvolk> I will
<`Nomad> RUFF: There, it works, but you're missing some libraries..
<RUFFyamahaRYDER> looks like I'm missig the openGL libs
<dabbler> goto '/boot/grub/menu.lst'
<`Nomad> try RUFF: yup
<`Nomad> yes, menu.lst!
<`Nomad> thanks
<rysiek> hi again - no luck
<RUFFyamahaRYDER> when I run fglrxinfo it says extension "XFRee86-DRI" missing on display":0.0"
<rysiek> here's the problem again:
<RUFFyamahaRYDER> so it looks as if I have the drivers, but they are not properly configured
<rysiek> when I boot-up Kubuntu from GRUB, I get:
<rysiek> Kernel panic - not syncing: I/O error reading memory image
<rysiek> and then system stops - have to reboot. now i'm on Kubuntu Live
<rysiek> any ideas?
<dabbler> thats a nasty one :(
<`Nomad> I know nothign about teh sound system.. :(   Are ALSA and OSS supposed to be exclusive?
<rysiek> thx dabbler
<rysiek> I whink I knwo that already ;)
<dabbler> lol
<`Nomad> !glx
<ubotu> `Nomad: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<`Nomad> !opengl
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, `Nomad
<`Nomad> lol
<rysiek> dabbler: any ideas? googling right now maybe
<RUFFyamahaRYDER> how do I get the libfglrx libraries?
<rysiek> I will find something
<dabbler> no idea about that one !
<rysiek> why oh why did I want to mangle with GNU/Hurd today?.. :)
<ninnghizidha> Hello! I got problems with Kopete: KDE restarts immediatly when I open a Chat-window.
<`Nomad> rysiek: From now on I'm gonna test new OS in qemu if they run there
<ninnghizidha> i got no idea how to fix it.
<rysiek> Nomad: does QEMU run on Kubuntu? :)
<asraniel> i installed the ATI drivers, now all fonts are too big, what can i do?
<rysiek> I thought it's MacOS X specific
<`Nomad> rysiek: yes, discoevered that yesterday, running win98 now in it's own little prison!!  hehehehe
<`Nomad> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is, like, an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<_robin> i installed the kde libs but still when i compile i get errors
<`Nomad> and pearpc to run OS X
<_robin> make[2] : *** Geen regel voor aanmaken doel `/usr/lib/libkickermain.la', nodig voor `kblogger_panelapplet.la'.  Stop.
<_robin> make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/robin/KDE themes/kblogger/src'
<_robin> make[1] : *** [all-recursive]  Fout 1
<_robin> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/robin/KDE themes/kblogger'
<_robin> make: *** [all]  Fout 2
<_robin> it's dutch :p
<`Nomad> no kidding
<`Nomad> LOL
<rysiek> 'Nomad: ROTFLMAO :] 
<`Nomad> looks like you need the kde libs
<`Nomad> but I forget
<_robin> "No rule for creating target `/usr/lib/libkickermain.la', needed for `kblogger_panelapplet.la'.  Stop.
<`Nomad> I had that a week ago..
<_robin> yea..
<rysiek> 'Nomad: well, I don't think anything can surprise me since my friend shown me a scrnshot:
<_robin> where to get em?
<rysiek> 'Nomad: Win98SE installer(!) run in QEMU on Mac
<paulvolk> ok guys I opened up that grub menu.lst but I have no idea how to specify the default or how to change it to windows
<`Nomad> top of the file, line is default  0
<`Nomad> or somethign like it
<paulvolk> Ya it is default 0
<paulvolk> what do I change that to?
<paulvolk> or how do I know what to change it to?
<`Nomad> so in teh list of blocks below, pick th eone you want to eb teh default, an duse that number.. it counts from 0
<`Nomad> oh well that's up to you :(
<`Nomad> let me look at mine..
<`Nomad> brb
<_robin> how to get the kde libs?
<ninnghizidha> adfsasf
<paulvolk> What? I see no numbers where are they?
<_robin> how to get the kde libs?
<`Nomad> no numbers no, you have to count them down.. Basically, try with 1, which shoudl be teh next kernel down teh list right?
<paulvolk> ya
<paulvolk> but do I start form 0 or one?
<`Nomad> best to read the docs of course, one wrong step an dyou'll have to boot with the rescur option from the CD/DVD
<`Nomad> from 0 I would think, since it is already at 0 :)
<`Nomad> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<paulvolk> ok
<_robin> how to get the kde libs?
<apacheLAGger> nope
<apacheLAGger> kdebase-dev
<apacheLAGger> apt-get install kdebase-dev
<`Nomad> yes, that sounds right
<apacheLAGger> then you also will need libkonq4-dev I guess
<`Nomad> I always forget those
<apacheLAGger> btw
<apacheLAGger> I'm working on a deb right now
<`Nomad> rysiek: What was in the screenshot your friend showed you?
<rysiek> [18:15]  <rysiek> 'Nomad: Win98SE installer(!) run in QEMU on Mac
<`Nomad> ahh yes.. :)
<paulvolk> Hey Guys when will Kubuntu release a update to update KDE 3.4 to 3.5?
<`Nomad> Works fine with Xp too, but can't find my CD
<`Nomad> paulvolk: Are you kidding?
<paulvolk> no I was realy asking?
<paulvolk> I don't know anything about this... that is why I am asking
<`Nomad> yup, trying to find the rigth link
<`Nomad> !kde
<ubotu> hmm... kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<`Nomad> nope
<rysiek> looks like no kernel_panic-mastahs around here
<_robin> make[2] : *** Geen regel voor aanmaken doel `/usr/lib/libkonq.la', nodig voor `kblogger_panelapplet.la'.  Stop.
<_robin> make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/robin/KDE themes/kblogger/src'
<_robin> make[1] : *** [all-recursive]  Fout 1
<_robin> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/robin/KDE themes/kblogger'
<_robin> make: *** [all]  Fout 2
<rysiek> m'kay, googling :/
<asraniel> stop pasting!!!
<apacheLAGger> rysiek: dude
<apacheLAGger> read what I wrote
<apacheLAGger> [18:21]  <apacheLAGger> then you also will need libkonq4-dev I guess
<rysiek> didnt notice, sry man
<`Nomad> paulvolk: you just need to add the 3.5 repository in your sources and do a dist-upgrade
<_robin> sorry
<`Nomad> I woudl stay away from 3.5.1 rigth now, still weird
<paulvolk> what is the repository?
<rysiek> apacheLAGer: wtf do I need this one?
<gumpo> Hey, I noticed in a lot of screens of KDE there were cool widgets and such on the desktop. How do i go about getting some?
<asraniel> i installed the ATI drivers, now all fonts are too big, what can i do?
<apacheLAGger> rysiek: this package includes libkonq.la
<apacheLAGger> and it is needed because it provides proxy support
<apacheLAGger> and kblogger 0.4 uses the kde proxy settings
<rysiek> apacheLAGger: erm... man, I am getting a kernel panic during booting
<`Nomad> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<rysiek> why on EARTH would I need proxy? :] 
<`Nomad> ryseik: You're on EARTH???
<`Nomad> :)
<`Nomad> sorry, caffeine
<rysiek> 'Nomad: nope, I'm actually on Alpha Centarui, but shshshs
<apachelogger> `Nomad: it's Kaffeine :P
<`Nomad> lol
<apachelogger> and I think codeine is even better :D
<rysiek> when my parents find me i'm dead
<rysiek> ;)
<`Nomad> yup...
<rysiek> whatever - I need some kerneline to get my panicalline go to hell ;)
<`Nomad> paulvolk: you know what to do?
<rysiek> anyone knows where to fond some good kernelline?
<`Nomad> well I'm lost now.. :)
<paulvolk> I I know
<paulvolk> Yup
<paulvolk> thanks
<`Nomad> kkathman: So if I comment out the 3.5.1 repos, re-add the 3.5 one, update and do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  I should be back using 3.5?  No harm done?
<`Nomad> oh wait, a --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<lordrich> hi!
<`Nomad> I see, didn,t knwo that option
<`Nomad> hi
<lordrich> its a english channel!?
<`Nomad> no, that,s a body of water in Europe..
<`Nomad> Oh yes., it is.. :)
<rysiek> OH YOU BASTARD! I think I got the kernel panic by the balls :] 
<pipoun> hello
<lordrich> that isnt good... because i have a big problem with i kubuntu and im german ;)
<pipoun> anyone experiencing problems withkde and dual head?
<`Nomad> lordrich: looking for a particular lang?
<rysiek> grasping it reeaal tight
<`Nomad> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<lordrich> oh thx
<`Nomad> dankeschund I think
<`Nomad> ;)
<lordrich> dankeschn ;)
<`Nomad> thanks :)
<lordrich> but "danke" is the short version of the word!
<`Nomad> ahhh
<lordrich> its more in use
<asraniel> i installed the ATI drivers, now all fonts are too big, what can i do?
<`Nomad> I think they're very busy inthat channel too.. :)  Kubuntu must be kicking Suse's butt!!  LOL
<RUFFyamahaRYDER> I installed the ATI drivers but still cannot get the ATICONFIG to run
* `Nomad only uses nvidia :(
<RUFFyamahaRYDER> 'Nomad, I checked the lib for the ati drivers and the one that it says it cannot run is there
<rysiek> RUFF: man, you have about 2 months of fighting to get your ATI card to work
<`Nomad> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<RUFFyamahaRYDER> rysiek, really? The installer was very elegant up until this point
<rysiek> yeah, was :)
<`Nomad> All show and no go?
<lordrich> i have problems with me Nvidia Geforce Go 6200 ... i have grafic problems and i cant install the right drivers
<SeicherlBoB> does anybody know a good reason why my thinkpad keeps hangig when leaving hibernation?
<SeicherlBoB> all i get is a couple of strange stripes, when kubuntu is starting.
<RUFFyamahaRYDER> sudo sed -e 's/"ati"/"fglrx"/' -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf (That might work, thanks 'Nomad!)
<`Nomad> lordrich: You can install the nvidia drivers straight from their website right?
<rysiek> RUFFyamahaRYDER: love to help, gimme 10mins and if my kernel panic problem will be solved (and I believe it will), I'll get back and help
<XTender> would superkaramba work with kubuntu?
<rysiek> ok, testing the solution for this bloody kernel panic, cu later - hopefully from my sleek dark Kubuntu ;)
<pipoun> XTender: yes
<lordrich> nomad: what i have to do??
<`Nomad> Xtender: why not? :)
<lordrich> it isnt easy for me to install new drivers ...
<XTender> i just installed kubuntu yesterday so I have alot of questions
<XTender> first time with linux
<`Nomad> Get teh linux drivers from nvidia, run them from a shell prompt, follow instructions
<XTender> i'm trying to install gcc
<`Nomad> Xtender:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com  is a great place to know   ;)
<XTender> and i've installed it through adept
<`Nomad> ubuntu = kubuntu = happy you!
<XTender> but when I go to konsole and type "gcc -v" its says not found
<`Nomad> ubotu tell Xtender about build-essential
<lordrich> the driver name is "nvida" and when iam change "nv" to the new "nvida" driver i cant load kde
<`Nomad> ubotu tell Xtender about gcc
<XTender> i typed in man gcc and it says no entry
<SeicherlBoB> can i tell kubuntu to run a programm with sudo? (except starting via console)?
<pipoun> PRoblem: I've made an updateof kde
<XTender> but i'm looking through adept and it says that its installed
<`Nomad> Well I have to go and reinstall KDE 3.5, so long..
<pipoun> and I have lost my window decoration on one screen as I am on dual screen
<pipoun> the langages are different
<pipoun> and some other bugs
<_robin> kdelibs4-dev ain't the right one.. :S
<`Nomad_Away> kkathman: Are you around?
<`Nomad_Away> kkathman: do I have to remove kubuntu-desktop first in order to be able to reinstall 3.5?
<scriptlogger> _robin: for?
<RUFFyamahaRYDER> I think I found the answer to my ATI problem
<RUFFyamahaRYDER> I had to select a linux driver for my specific Breezy installation
<notech> hello
<SeicherlBoB> RUFFyamahaRYDER: did you find the article in the wiki?
<RUFFyamahaRYDER> hi
<RUFFyamahaRYDER> yes
<RUFFyamahaRYDER> that is what I am using
<notech> could someone tell me where and how can i disable a linux process?
<RUFFyamahaRYDER> rebooting... hopefully this did the trick
<notech> could someone assist me in this operation? i think i have too many processes loaded (default installation of kubuntu) probably i dont need them all
<sampan> notech  graphically: kysysguard has a process table.  cli: ps aux to get a list of current processes
<notech> i see ksys.. but how do i make them not to boot the next time linux is started?
<sampan> but unless you know what the processes are, or aren't afraid of your system being unstable, don't go just killing random ones -- many of them are important to smooth operation
<sampan> notech  that's system settings --> system services
<notech> could i ask here for some processes i think are not strictly necessary?
<notech> artsd?
<`Nomad_Away> !kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> `Nomad_Away: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<notech> atd?
<ninnghizidha> Hello! My Kopete crashs when composite is enabled. I'm looking for a workaround.
<sampan> notech, artsd = sound -- so if you want sound it's important (unless you switch to another sound server, which many recommend)  ... (btw google is your friend on process names)
<notech> any site where is an explanation about single process?
<notech> thanx
<notech> googling.. :)
<sampan> notech  having switched not long ago from windows to linux, my impression is that linux has a lot more processes up than winxp did for me.  almost all of them are not active at any given time however.  unless you're having problems, i wouldn't worry too much about the # being high
<notech> so..i found i dont need cupsd (dont use printer while on linux) how to disable it permanently?
<notech> sure? ..while on windows my notebook is quiete warm..but on linux it is going hot! what problem can be? processes seem to use 3% of cpu max..
<Brez> are your fans running? :D
<notech> want to install kubuntu to an old pc too,thought that disabling some processes could make the computer some faster than by default installation
<sampan> might be a fan controller not kicking in often enough.  ?  not sure.  (my laptop running hoary runs cooler and less fan than with windows.)  since the cpu usage is so low, i doubt the temp problem is process-related
<notech> lol
<_robin> DAMN
<_robin> noatun keeps crashing
<notech> yeah..it gets really hot but the fan are running at max
<notech> could is be by more RAM used than on Windows?
<apacheLAGger> _robin: noatun?
<apacheLAGger> why are you using noatun?
<sampan> notech, ahhh ... linux defintely uses RAM more efficiently than windows (i.e., if you have 512 megs, it will use almost all of it,  only emptying RAM when it's needed for a new app) ... you can turn off services at system settings --> system services ... use administrator mode and then disable the ones you don't want at bootup time
<notech> could disabing some services will speed up a pc? at least the boot time?
<ninnghizidha> there is a great how-to for this at the tips-and-tricks-forum, notech
<sampan> sure -- to some degree -- i dunno how much though -- i reboot like once every 4-6 months, so i never even notice boot-time ;x
<pipoun> help: I've lost my window decoration on one of my dual screen !
<pipoun> <hen I've upgraded to breezy
<kernel_i386> how do I downgrade packages (dapper back to breezy distri)?
<XTender> how do i install vlc for kubuntu?
<sampan> xtender, vlc is in the repos.  use adept, aptitude, or sudo apt-get install vlc
<XTender> i don't see vlc in adept
<kernel_i386> is it best way to reinstall kubuntu instead of manually downgrad each package?
<cinder> can sbdy tell me a repository for latest kde?
<sampan> notech, here's a forum thread you may want to look at to speed up your boot: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<sampan> xtender  then most likely you need to enable the repositories (universe and multiverse) -- have you done that?
<XTender> sampan when i go to repos, i don't see any reference to multiverse
<XTender> sampan i see a couple universe
<kernel_i386> is it possible to use firefox 1.5 with breezy?
<cinder> can sbdy tell me a repository for latest kde?
<RUFFyamahaRYDER> I got the ati drivers to work via the ones from ubuntu
<RUFFyamahaRYDER> but when I run an openGL screen saver it is really slow...
<kernel_i386> atm there are questions than answers :P or people who could answer :D
<cinder> can sbdy tell me a repository for latest kde?
<kernel_i386> is it possible to use firefox 1.5 with breezy?
<kernel_i386> :D
<XTender> could i just go to the website and download vlc?
<sampan> xtender  okay, on every line that ends with "universe", ADD "multiverse" -- and then make sure they are all ENABLED.  at the top of the list, make sure the CDROM is DISABLED
<XTender> but there are difference versions of it
<XTender> do i enter in "multiverse next to "universe"?
<sampan> kernel_i386  yes, firefox 1.5 works with breezy (though i haven't done it -- lots have)
<XTender> so it'll look like "universe multiverse"?
<sampan> !firefox 1.5
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sampan
<sampan> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<RUFFyamahaRYDER> I have installed 1.5
<RUFFyamahaRYDER> works fine
<sampan> xtender, yep - that's exactly right!  :)  make sure they're all enabled, commit the changes, and then 'fetch updates'
<XTender> sampan thanks, it worked!
<sampan> :D
<sampan> enjoy!
<XTender> sampan just curious, what is multiverse do?
<aitor> hi, I've got a problem with usb pen devices
<sampan> xtender, it's just a different repository.  ubuntu sorts the packages into different categories, main, restricted, universe, multiverse.  so it's a category of packages
<XTender> i c
<aitor> if I let kde mount it using fstab as  base, it mounts the device as readonly even though the fstab line has the options noauto,rw,exec,users
<aitor> but if I mount with sudo mount -t vfat -w /dev/sda /mnt/iso it will have write permissions
<aitor> which could be the reason for this?
<notech> helo! me again..have a new problem to solve with your help
<sampan> aitor  usb devices are mounted dynamically -- they shouldn't be in your fstab i don't think.
<notech> in kde if i click to a game or some other links they are not working..what could it be?
<notech> in kde menu..
<notech> Kde start or how is this called
<aitor> sampan, that's the way it should work, but if I don't add the fstab line, konqueror complains about /media/sda not existing, even though it exists
<sampan> notech, that's called the "kmenu".  are there any error msgs when you click on things?  have you tried starting programs in konsole (type the name usually) to see if there are any errors?
<aitor> nops, that's not the error... it complains about "cannot find sda at fstab or mstab"
<sampan> aitor  yeah, some people have a bug with konq and /media/ (i'm one of those people actually). but even if konq complains when it tries to auto-display the device, it's still mounted and available.
<notech> no,nothing heppening after i click..this happens on some programs not all..they were working time ago..
<beefsprocket> sampan, aitor: does getting rid of ivman help?
<sampan> notech, try opening a console and typing the name of a program that doesn't launch from kmenu in there -- see what it says
<notech> how do i start for example frozen-bubble in console
<aitor> beefsprocket, i'll take a look
<sampan> beefsprocket  i dunno.  personally it's never bothered me since i use a diff file manager anyway (krusader), so i just ignore konq complaining that it doesn't exist in /media/ -- the devices are always mounted and ready to go
<notech> i have uninstalled and installed again all not working progs..with apt-get..
<aitor> in last months i've had too little time, and my kubuntu needs a little fix right now
<beefsprocket> sampan: krusader rocks :)
<notech> no positive results
<aitor> when will dapper come out?
<aitor> april?
<sampan> beefsprocket  yeah it does -- krusader + krename = heaven in renaming all those mp3 files *blissful sigh*
<notech> this happened after i changed the default runlevel..my computer boots on console now and only then i startx with sudo command
<sampan> notech  you shouldn't startx with sudo ... that seems odd
<notech> how do i?
<sampan> just "startx" should bring up X as a normal user
<notech> no,because it says i need root privileges to start it..or something like that
<aitor> notech i had a month ago an issue with X...the solution was to destroy and then recreate the problematic user
<notech> ?? maybe i can restore my previous runlevel and the problem will go away?
<aitor> try so
<notech> what was the default runlevel,3?
<sampan> i think it's level 2 -- but in ubuntu all runlevels are the same by default
<notech> thank you will try
<sampan> as that great paragon of ubuntu-knowledge and virtue, Mr. nalioth, once said: "ubuntu doesn't play those runlevel games!"
<beefsprocket> does anyone else get clipped sounds in kde 3.5.1? -- like the end of sounds just cut off
<aitor> lately I'm having problems with damned artsd sound server
<aitor> arstd and amarok
<beefsprocket> ? I like gstreamer and amarok
<paulvolk> Hello
<beefsprocket> hello
<monteiro> i've a dns server, that i edit, but after a while because of dhcp the dns changes to a wrong dns adress, how do i make to stay with the same dns servers without this updating ?
<paulvolk> I have been haveing some problems adding more user accounts
<aitor> i've tried, and installed amarok gstreamer plugin, but it won't appear on the dropdown list to select a sound server
<aitor> only arts
<beefsprocket> paulvolk: such as?
<beefsprocket> aitor: that's strange -- have you tried uninstalling amarok-arts
<beefsprocket> ?
<sampan> i use xine with amarok -- works great thus far.  maybe it's my 10 year old sblive card, but i've never had a sound issue with kubuntu on it
<beefsprocket> hmm, I also can't get kdevelop3 to install
<beefsprocket> sampan: I need gstreamer because it supports http authentication
<sampan> beefsprocket  ahhhhhh ... gotcha.  i have gstreamer installed too, but haven't used it ... sound on linux still baffles me, so as long as things aren't erroring i just leave it alone :X
<paulvolk> When I added them I put in a password (I want to add 2 more accounts) but the password is the same for both even thoguh I try to type them in the certain user accounts. When I restart I go and try to logon to one that I created but it sasy wrong password, When I try the other I get a message saying that I must change the password imiedetly enforce by the Root. How do I get them to work?
<beefsprocket> paulvolk: the password is not shared or anythign between users -- you have two problems
<cinder> how can I delete the panel?
<beefsprocket> sampan: that's my thught as well... and then i tried flight 2
<beefsprocket> paulvolk: change the password in the account that will let you first
<paulvolk> ok
<sampan> cinder, you can right click it and select "configure" -- i'm not sure if you can totally remove it, but you can make it "auto-hide" and allow other windows to cover it
<paulvolk> then what?
<cinder> sampan: i do not want that...
<cinder> 'cause i am using an osx like style
<beefsprocket> then, once you login, logout and work on fixing the second user (check to make sure that there is a directory for said user in /home)
<cinder> so i have another panel on the top
<paulvolk> ok
<`Nomad> reverting from 3.5.1 to 3.5..  any help? and/or suggestions?  I just remove the kubuntu-desktop an dreinstalled it but that can,t be all there is to it?
<`Nomad> kde that is :)
<sampan> `nomad  kubuntu-desktop is an empty metapackage (with a whole bunch of dependencies so that when you install it pulls all the kde stuff in), removing it will do nothing.  (many people remove it and their system runs fine without it, because it was empty to begin with!) ;)
<monteiro> my kaffeine when i'm trying to view stream mov files, it says that he doesnt found the demux, but next he has found the demux but the error stays, without working the stream
<beefsprocket> `Nomad: you need to change to kde35 repository instead of 351 in sources.list
<kkathman> sampan yah to get rid of 3.5.1 or 3.5, you'll need to remove the repository, apt-get clear, and apt-get update...then --reinstall kubuntu-desktop I reckon
<kkathman> that will take you back to 3.4.3
<kkathman> even then Im not sure that works 100%
<kkathman> debian/ubuntu - very bad when installing metas...maybe aptitude is better
<sampan> kkathman  lol ouch!  that's precisely why i don't upgrade often.  3.4.3 is working fine; last thing i need is upgrade-headaches :D
<Tm_T> kkathman: =)
* Tm_T is in dapper, happy with 3.5.1 <3
<kkathman> yah Tm_T told me that be the way
<kkathman> so if your system crashes...blame it on him :)
<sampan> hahahaha
<Tm_T> haha
<`Nomad> I did change the repo, so now what do I do to revert back?
<kkathman> 3.5.1 is a mess on breezy
<Tm_T> sampan: youknow youcan trust me ;)
<sampan> `nomad  i think kkathman's procedure is worth a shot
<kkathman> very release management by the Kubuntu folks I think somewhere along the line (not much testing)
<tsdgeos> kkathman: is it? it is working here fine
<`Nomad> bu tthere's no --reinstall
<sampan> tm_t  oh yeah -- i've seen (and marveled!) at your work!
<kkathman> sampan:  Tm_T 's method thank you
<sampan> :X
<Tm_T> sampan: =)
<kkathman> Tm_T is all knowing
<Tm_T> ...yay
<sampan> kkathman  lol ... i have a story to tell you then .... ;X  except tm_t will boot me if i do
<Tm_T> oh yeah!
<Tm_T> kkathman: heh, you remember I told about webcam issues...
<kkathman> yah
<Tm_T> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=121364
<kkathman> uh oh
<Tm_T> bug found, located, reported, fixed
<Tm_T> community <3
<`Nomad> kkathman: what do you mean by --reinstall ?  like    sudo apt-get --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<Tm_T> beat that with closed&commercial
<sampan> is it apt-get install --reinstall    ?
<Tm_T> aye
<Tm_T> install --reinstall
<sampan> w00t -- my apt-get skillz are improving
<Tm_T> sampan: man apt-get read through x10 already? ;--P
<sampan> lol -- yes!  i'm even going to pastebin it!
* sampan RUNS
<Tm_T> sampan: and no, don't use pastebin with it
<Tm_T> whooooops!
<sampan> lmao
<slow-motion> re
<sampan> and with that, wifey and i are going to go for a walk -- bbl
<`Nomad> :(  That doesn,t do much, just reinstalls a 39 K file
<`Nomad> xmms  --> segmentation fault
<_robin> hi, can i paste some error?
<_robin> (2 lines)
<_robin> make[2] : *** Geen regel voor aanmaken doel `/usr/lib/libkonq.la', nodig voor `kblogger_panelapplet.la'.  Stop.
<_robin> make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/robin/KDE themes/kblogger/src'
<Tm_T> sampan: have a good walk o/
<_robin> you see, i'm trying to compile KDE stuff, but it says kicker and konqueror are not supported
<_robin> i installed kdebase-libs and kdelibs4-dev
<_robin> so..... :o
<_robin> kdebase-dev*
<`Nomad> you're running KDE 4?
<_robin> yup
<_robin> err
<_robin> no
<_robin> kde 3
<_robin> ...
<_robin> you know what i am?
<_robin> dumb
<_robin> thats what i am
<_robin> xD
<`Nomad> are you?
<`Nomad> no you're not
<_robin> well
<_robin> the only dev package available, is kdelibs4
<`Nomad> si install kdelibs3-dev
<`Nomad> try again
<`Nomad> if at first you don,t succeed.. ;)
<_robin> kdelibs3-bin - the K Desktop Environment - transitional package
<_robin> kdelibs4-dev - development files for the KDE core libraries
<`Nomad> cry and cry again
<`Nomad> oh?
<`Nomad> well what do I know?    :)
<_robin> E: Kon pakket kdelibs3-dev niet vinden
<_robin> means: " couldn't find kdelibs3-dev"
<Tm_T> kdelibs4-dev is for kde 3.5 and newer
<Tm_T> 3.4 I mean
<_robin> yea
<Tm_T> afaik
<_robin> thats what i have here
<_robin> so i AM on the right road..
<_robin> okay
<_robin> well
<`Nomad> yup, guess you,re right.. I was sure I had seen both packages available
<_robin> i have kdebase-dev and kdelibs4-dev
<_robin> whats missing? oO
<`Nomad> do you have kdelibs  (plain and simple)
<_robin> kdelibs-dev
<_robin> err
<_robin> kdelibs4-dev
<`Nomad> apt-cache search kdelibs
<_robin> kdelibs-dev doesnt exist
<`Nomad> ok, right
<_robin> yes i know i searched all around
<_robin> YEA
<_robin> YES*
<_robin> i installed the libconq
<_robin> it now works :)
<`Nomad> libkonq?
<_robin> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!
<_robin> yea :p
<`Nomad> also, between failed make, it's best to do a make clean right?
<`Nomad> that sometimes is a big *?!#$@#  :)
<`Nomad> when you forget
* picoss is away: Saturday Night Fever !
<gsnedders> would 256mb ram be enough for a duron 700?
<pussfeller> 256 ram is going to run sloggy no matter what os or cpu
<gsnedders> and 512?
<dark_suic> more ram == ALWAYS BETTER
<pussfeller> it amazes me they even seel systems now with 256 ram brand new
<`Nomad> I know..
<gsnedders> would it run reasonably well with 512MB RAM?
<lysis> hey; i just installed kubuntu-desktop and was hoping i could get some help.  do i need to install any different progs / codecs or anything for dvd playback, or will all of the things i did in gnome, also work in kde?
<weedar> They should work lysis :)
<lysis> weedar: i can't get transparencies working in it for some reason . . .   i have nvidia, latest driver, blah blah.  just can't figure out why the behavior isn't actually enabling itself . . .
<weedar> lysis, What transparencies are you talking about? For me taskbar-transparancy worked "out of the box"
<lysis> weedar: window
<weedar> lysis, hang on..I seem to remember reading a great guide if you're having trouble with that
<`Nomad> !qemu
<ubotu> it has been said that qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<krpano> how do i mount my hda1, to let me see the HD icon on the desktop ?
<krpano> noob here...::)
<ziza> got a question: how can I start e.g. a graphical application in a detached way from within the console? (so that the console isn't blocked until the app is closed)
<Red_Herring> uhh
<Red_Herring> krpano: i *think* kde 3.5.1 can do that
<Red_Herring> but not 3.4.3
<Red_Herring> nor 3.5.0
<krpano> how do i see my version ?
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> if you dont know
<Red_Herring> you have kde 3.4.3
<Red_Herring> you have to go out of your way to get 3.0
<krpano> hmm
<Red_Herring> *3.5.0
<Red_Herring> and even further to get 3.5.1
<weedar> ziza, you can always make the program run in console when adding it to your K-menu
<krpano> i see
<Red_Herring> ziza: just open a new tab?
<weedar> ziza, or just run it from a console window :)
<kernel_i386> could somebody help me?.. I really need to know how to change back to breezer from dapper... without losing all my data
<Red_Herring> uhhh
<Red_Herring> thats very hard
<Red_Herring> and i dont *think* its possble
<kernel_i386> hmm..
<Red_Herring> you could just back up all your data
<Red_Herring> and then install breezy
<crimsun> it's possible but a pain
<Red_Herring> or just wait until dapper gets better
<crimsun> you need to read man 5 apt_preferences
<Red_Herring> which shouldnt be long
<kernel_i386> hmm
<kernel_i386> hmm
<kernel_i386> okay.. I just tried to format / delete my DVD-RW .. without success - linux sucks :P
<kernel_i386> then I take a "real" dvdr :P
<kernel_i386> k3b stinks
<Red_Herring> uhh
<kernel_i386> just backup /home/user right?
<Red_Herring> format your dvd-rw?
<Red_Herring> why JUST format it?
<Red_Herring> how about putting data on it
<Red_Herring> and letting k3b format it for you
<kernel_i386> because there is a movie on
<Red_Herring> oh
<kernel_i386> indeed..
<sorush20> hi guys I can't see some of my characters any help please ? this is one of the characters I can't see 
<crimsun> what is that supposed to be?
<kernel_i386> and now after I "forced"  him to format :D he can't read it anymore saying "bad fs bla everything is fucked up"
<Red_Herring> sorush20: you need to install extra character sets
<Red_Herring> !charactersets
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Red_Herring
<CaffeineKills> hi there
<Red_Herring> kernel_i386: well, i guess you need another dvd-rw
<Red_Herring> ill email you one ;-)
<kernel_i386> ...yes ...plus another operating system that's not a pain *g*
<kernel_i386> ...I see it coming :D I'll have to configure everything from the beginning :D
<Red_Herring> kernel_i386: i NEVER use dvdrw, i have 100 or so blank dvdr and they ALL work fine
<Red_Herring> so i cant help you there
<kernel_i386> yes.. that's what I am doing now
<murchadh> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is probably a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<sorush20> Red_Herring: I can't find anything
<Red_Herring> kernel_i386: why did you install dapper in the first place
<Red_Herring> murchadh: try win32codecs
<Red_Herring> !win32codecs
<ubotu> rumour has it, win32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Red_Herring> sorush20: hmm, try the language packs ubuntu comes with
<Red_Herring> !language
<ubotu> Red_Herring: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kernel_i386> I am a noob.. my best friend that is a bit more into linux thought I'd need dapper for stuff like firefox 1.5 - which I wanted to use ... so he didn't know that dapper was "under construction" and we tried it .. and now nothing works :P
<Red_Herring> sorush20: what language are these characters native to?
<Red_Herring> kernel_i386: upgrading is easy, downgrading  is a bit harder, but 100x more dangerous
<kernel_i386> yes.. so.. is it possible to reinstall breezer
<kernel_i386> and then just copy home/user dir?
<Red_Herring> i would just either a) wait for dapper to get stabler, any day now everythign will start workign
<Red_Herring> or b) install breezy
<sorush20> I think latin ?
<Red_Herring> kernel_i386: just save the home direcotry to a dvd
<Red_Herring> including hidden files
<Red_Herring> which start with a "."
<kernel_i386> yep - and links?
<Red_Herring> there should be no links in the home folder
<Red_Herring> !latin
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Red_Herring
<kernel_i386> k3b asks me something with links..
<CaffeineKills> Does anyone know the bug where you want to edit network settings in kubuntu breezer in the KDE Interface and that you suddenly cant bring the interfaces back up, no matter what you do? not even with ifconfig <handle> up?
<Red_Herring> see how big it is with links
<Red_Herring> and without them
<`Nomad> kernel_i386:  if you partition your /home to be on it,s own, then you can re-install anytiem and never worry about losing your personal stuff, even re-installing to a different linux
<Red_Herring> CaffeineKills: try "sudo systemsettings"
<Red_Herring> just a thought, sometimes systemsettings cant handle sudo
<dark_suic> Red_Herring, wouldn't it be better to do "kdesu systemsetings"???
<kernel_i386> `Nomad: how can I do that?
<CaffeineKills> hmm its the same in admin mode, but I just found a post concerning the issue ... checking it ... brb
<Red_Herring> dark_suic: well, i thought to do it in the terminal
<Red_Herring> either way works
<dark_suic> Red_Herring, kdesu also works in terminal
<moreno> salveeee
<Red_Herring> true
<moreno> hiiii
<dark_suic> and it's WAY better for graphical apps
<moreno> why when i add a dns it say to create an alias ?
<Red_Herring> true true
<moreno> where i can create an alias ?
<moreno> _
<`Nomad> kernel_i386: you coudl do that if you did a full re-install, backing up your present home folder to another media as was suggested.. Then during install, choose to break down your disk into different partitions.
<tsdgeos> .bashrc
<tsdgeos> or .bash_profile
<m8> Red_Herring:  help :((((
<AstralSin> could someone tell me how to add video modes to KDesktop? I'm running KDE 3.5.1 and I've edited my xorg.conf, but the video modes i've changed there havent changed in KDesktop
<Red_Herring> m8: waht?
<murchadh> !recognizing all sound formats
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, murchadh
<m88> when i add a dns in network settings
<m88> it says to create an alias first
<Red_Herring> dns...
<kernel_i386> to break down my disk to another parition.. hmm.. this sounds very dangerous - :P then linux will format my other hd and I lose all my data - right? *G*
<m88> yes
<Red_Herring> hmmm
<Red_Herring> not sure
<m88> in static host i can create
<m88> but in dns not _
<staale> hi everyone, i got this anoying problem, its now 2 weeks old, and it seems to have no end. For about two months i bought a Packard Bell ENW3344 Laptop, i had on it intill now, so for a week ago i changed to kubuntu linux kernel 2.6, the installation was good, expekt from one thing, and thats where my problem lies. It doesnt find wierd internet connection or wireless, ive tried to install ndiswrapper with winxp drivers, it seemed to turn 
<`Nomad> kernel: don't repartition anythign if you are unsure :)
<staale> but it didnt, i cant get offers when i ping dhcp and no ip.. Ive tried all kind of help, but none of em' has worked. I will trie har one last time before i sadly is forced to reinstall windows:( Anyone with som possible help that might work?
<krpano> guys, how hard it is to update KDE to the 3.5.1 ?
<tsdgeos> krpano: easy
<Red_Herring> !kde3.5.1
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Red_Herring
<Red_Herring> kde351
<krpano> where do i find a how to ?
<Red_Herring> !kde351
<ubotu> Red_Herring: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Red_Herring> dammit
<tsdgeos> lol
<Red_Herring> !kde3.5
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<m88> Red_Herring: ?
<tsdgeos> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<krpano> OK....thx.....going to try...:)
<Red_Herring> m88: sorry, i dont know about dns :-(
* `Nomad wishes he could load that page in reverse and go back to 3.5  hehe
<kernel_i386> damn.. HOW am I supposed to write my data onto a DVDR .. if this k3B won't do it.. always error here error there..
<m88> ok thanks :(
<kernel_i386> :-( write failed: Input/output error
<`Nomad> k3b is an exellent software
<`Nomad> really is
<kernel_i386> which won't burn DVDRs here
<kernel_i386> nor DVDRW
<Red_Herring> staale: you tried terminal or GUI tools?
<kernel_i386> I mean.. why can't it just BURN :D
<buz> kernel_i386: try nero linux
<buz> works much better for me for dvdrs
<kernel_i386> damn.. I don't want to invent it new.. I just want to burn ONE dvdr :D
<Red_Herring> well, i guess it depends on the dvd burner
<staale> Red_Herring: yiu mean the linux terminal?
<Red_Herring> staale: yup
<kernel_i386> NEC ND2510 ..
<buz> actually, i think it's dvdtools fault
<buz> for some reasons, i just cant set the buffer any higher than 8mb
<Red_Herring> because with the linux terminal its much easyer to find out whats going on
<kernel_i386> I shoot myself..  for real
<staale> Red_Herring: what should i trie there that i havent tried?
<AstralSin> could someone tell me how to add video modes to KDesktop? I'm running KDE 3.5.1 and I've edited my xorg.conf, but the video modes i've changed there havent changed in KDesktop
<buz> which is way too low for 8x dvdr
<kernel_i386> linux is such a pain
<Red_Herring> staale: hold on, im getting there
<Red_Herring> first off, what wireless card?
<kernel_i386> Incorrectly encoded string (wrfe) encountered.
<staale> kernel_i386: leave then
<kernel_i386> Incorrectly encoded string (wrfe) encountered. <-- wtf does that mean?
<kernel_i386> Possibly creating an invalid Joliet extension. Aborting.
<Red_Herring> kernel_i386: you are burning a dvd with a filesystem that cant use taht character set?
<kernel_i386> hmm, so which fs should I use then?
<Red_Herring> staale: what wirelss card, and what do you get when you type in "ndiswrapper -l"?
<staale> i gets thats everything is okey
<staale> waith, ill try write output of it now
<staale> wait*
<Red_Herring> ive used ndiswrapper before
<staale> Red_Herring: And it worked?
<Red_Herring> when it works, its awesome
<Red_Herring> when it doesnt, you want to beat your computer over the head
<staale> Red_Herring: Yes, i agree
<Red_Herring> staale: i have gotten it to work before, but i  just decided to get a well supported linux wireless card
<staale> Red_Herring: Right now i just wanna throw it outside window
<kernel_i386> `Nomad or Red_Herring  do you have 3 seconds to show me @ vnc how to burn a dvdr without this problem?
<Red_Herring> it was a whopping 10 more
<`Nomad> AstralSin: What do you mean? Are you asking how to change the desktop size?
<AstralSin> yeah, I'd like to use a higher resolution than 1024x768
<Red_Herring> staale: yeah, i know how you feel
<Red_Herring> but what is the output of "ndiswrapper -l"
<Red_Herring> it should be 1 line
<AstralSin> i've added 1600x1200 and 1280x1024 in my xorg.conf but KDesktop only goes up to 1024x768
<staale> Red_Herring: OMFG after some configs yesterday, my pc wont start
<Red_Herring> !resolution
<ubotu> rumour has it, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<staale> i have to reinstall whole kubunut
<staale> *kubuntu
<Red_Herring> ouch
<`Nomad> kernel: I think redHerring is right, your character set needs to be looked at
<staale> ill be back
<staale> bye
<`Nomad> and I know nothing much abotu that
<Red_Herring> !characterset
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Red_Herring
<AstralSin> ok, i'll try that, thaniks
* Red_Herring beats ubotu over the head because of ignorance
<`Nomad> !charset
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, `Nomad
<Red_Herring> !char
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Red_Herring
<Red_Herring> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<`Nomad> !locale
<ubotu> `Nomad: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<`Nomad> !pizza
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, `Nomad
<Red_Herring> well, at least it knows its own name
<`Nomad> it's broken.. lol
<Red_Herring> !
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Red_Herring
<lordrich> whats the command to go to the grafic settings in the konsole ...
<lordrich> something with dpkg?
<Red_Herring> wow, i really like the new systemsettings in kde 3.5.1
<Red_Herring> im running the livecd now, it reminds  me a LOT of yast
<`Nomad> kernel: can you try and change that character in teh file that is causing a problem, just to see if it then accepts it and goes to a next one or not
<`Nomad> yasterday, love was such an easy game to play
<Red_Herring> kernel_i386: yeah, hes right
<paulvolk> I was in here earlier asking about a login problem and I still haven't gotten it to work
<Red_Herring> that character might be the only problem
<Red_Herring> paulvolk: what problem?
<`Nomad> might have a control character in there
<kernel_i386> Red_Herring: fixed problem
<`Nomad> how?
<Red_Herring> nice
<Red_Herring> `Nomad: that "`" at the beginning of your name makes it a pain in the ass to type in (fyi)
<paulvolk> I have made 2 ne accounts and I sett them up with a password it is just that the password carries over to both the accounts as well as I can't get on one of them
<`Nomad> LOL
<paulvolk> I have no idea what is wrong
<`Nomad> Redherring: That way no on ehas ever stolen my nick  ;)
<Red_Herring> i just registered mine
<`Nomad> actually mine is too now
<Red_Herring> paulvolk: that is very odd
<Nomad> oops, that Nomad is owned by someone else
<paulvolk> I know and I don't know how to fix it
<Red_Herring> see Nomad, if it is at the end, i can just hit tab and it puts the "`" in for me
<Red_Herring> but if its at the beginning, i need to put that "`" in right away
<Red_Herring> no big deal
<Red_Herring> just fyi
<Red_Herring> paulvolk: you cant login as in it tells you the password is wrong?
<Nomad> redHerring: Teh worst is, when I have french keyboard on, I can't even find the damn character
<Red_Herring> or because it tells you there is an error in the config files?
<Red_Herring> i have a laptop keyboard, and del, ins, and ` are all next to eachother
<paulvolk> for one account the other demanded I change the password so I did and I got in on that account fine after I changed the password
<Red_Herring> so either i pase a line, delete a char, or put a ` in
<Red_Herring> paulvolk: so it works now?
<paulvolk> only one account the other won't
<`Nomad> I woudl switch, but Nomad is owned by someone else
<`Nomad> kernel: So all is ok then?
<lordrich> anyone here who have porblems with nvidia drivers and ubuntu??
<Red_Herring> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Red_Herring> lordrich: i have better experiences with them than ati ;-)
<paulvolk> How would I fix it so the other one works?
<Red_Herring> delete and remake the account?
<lordrich> Red_Herring: i cant install the nvdia driver so, that the kde work
<lordrich> and with the driver from ubuntu i have grafik errors ...
<lordrich> grafic
<Red_Herring> lordrich: you cant install it?
<Red_Herring> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Red_Herring> ^ did you try it?
<lordrich> all is ok, i can compile the binary from the nvidia page, but when i take the driver, kde dont start
<Red_Herring> lordrich: as in no graphics start once so ever?
<lordrich> what? i understand the sentence
<lordrich> my english is not good ...
<Red_Herring> do you get to a login screen
<lordrich> no
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> thats the problem
<lordrich> nothing happend when i type "kdm start"
<lordrich> and when i am reboot it is the some
<Red_Herring> try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Nomad411> How do I register my nick?  it's been so long
<lordrich> it  works
<Red_Herring> and go through that thing
<Red_Herring> Nomad411: /msg NickServ register <password>
<Nomad411> There ;)
<Red_Herring> nice
<lordrich> what i  have to to now?
<Red_Herring> not much
<lordrich> i have start dpgk ...
<Red_Herring> just go through the wizard
<Red_Herring> its self-explanatory
<lordrich> the problem is, i need the right dedired X server driver
<Red_Herring> yeah, insted of using the driver "nv" use "nvidia"
<Red_Herring> *instead
<lordrich> because with the nv i have grafic problem.. and with the new nvidia kde dont start
<Red_Herring> hmmm
<Red_Herring> is it compiled right?
<lordrich> yes, i think!
<Red_Herring> hmmmm
<Red_Herring> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Red_Herring> try pasting your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to here ^
<paulvolk> making the account again does nothing
<paulvolk> the password is the same for both accounts for some reason
<paulvolk> whe I change one the other changes too
<Red_Herring> odd
<Red_Herring> very odd
<paulvolk> well I need more then one account on it so do you have any ideas on how to fix it?
<Red_Herring> make a 3rd account ;-)
<Red_Herring> well, honestly i would try making a new account using one of those GUI tools
<bur[n] er> anyoen know how to make konq show video thumbnails?
<Red_Herring> hmmm, i have the same question, now that i think about it
<paulvolk> ok what are the GUI tools?
<Red_Herring> hmm, i would try one of the things in systemsettings
<murchadh> !w32codecs should be where
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, murchadh
<paulvolk> That is what I have been using
<Red_Herring> !win32codecs
<ubotu> I guess win32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Red_Herring> those are best
<Nomad411> win32codecs won't download when i tried though, and I have that repo
<Red_Herring> paulvolk: well then have you tried "sudo adduser"?
<paulvolk> no
<paulvolk> should I?
<Red_Herring> whats what i would try
<Red_Herring> it couldnt hurt, could it?
<bur[n] er> Red_Herring: you couldn't get video thumbnails ?
<Red_Herring> bur[n] er: not in kde 3.4.3
<Red_Herring> lemme check in kde 3.5.1
<Red_Herring> im running the livecd on my desktop now
<murchadh> I'm having the same prob as Nomad411. I also have the zip file, dunno where to put them?
<Nomad411> zip?
<bur[n] er> Red_Herring: i'm using 351 i think... i'll find a way ;)
<murchadh> Sorry! The zip file w32codecs_20050412.orig.tar.gz
<Nomad411> oh! There's lots of ati info at seveas by teh way
<jung> hey i have a problem
<jung> i installed eterm through adept
<Nomad411> I have w32codecs, not win32codecs.  Guess they're the same thing?
<jung> how do i access eterm?
<jung> i only see konsole
<bur[n] er> alt+f2, Eterm
<Red_Herring> Nomad411: yeah, they are, just not the same way of getting them
<Red_Herring> jung: you need to install it ;-)
<bur[n] er> Red_Herring: he did via adept
<Nomad411> ok, great
<jung> i thought i installed it through adept?
<Red_Herring> oh
<jung> it says that its been installed
<bur[n] er> jung: alt+f2, Eterm
<Red_Herring> i take your word for it
<sander_> Is dapper still pretty rocky?
<Red_Herring> bur[n] er: or alt-space eterm
<jung> "Could not run the specified command"
<Nomad411> rocky?  and bullwinkled.. LOL
* bur[n] er is having some issues, nothing major in dapper
<Red_Herring> with kicker
<Red_Herring> sander_: i heard the install is very stable
<bur[n] er> jung: "eterm" maybe?  with and without caps... try both, i forget ;)
<Red_Herring> but the livecd still has some issues
* bur[n] er is happily running dapper
<jung> negative on both
<sander_> Hmm, when's the new flight due out? I'm going to have to give it a try.
<Nomad411> sander: And some people, me included, have problems with cerstain apps going Poof after, like xmms, krita for example..
<Nomad411> segmentation faults for some reason
<jung> really odd
<bur[n] er> jung: try from another term?
<jung> yes i've tried
<jung> anyway i can just navigate to the dir and see if its there?
<bur[n] er> sander_: apt-get upgrade?  what's wrong with that?
<sander_> I can live with some stability problems, I'm thinking more X doesn't load level problems. :)
<bur[n] er> jung: cd /usr/bin from a term
<bur[n] er> jung: or open konq to /usr/bin
<_robin> where to get KDE 4? O_O
<bur[n] er> _robin: kde.org, build it ;)
<jung> i see eterm
<Nomad411> I just installed eterm to test, can't run it, not found
<_robin> bur[n] er: is it already available?!
<Red_Herring> _robin: dont?
<jung> hmm i typed "Eterm" and it popped up
<Red_Herring> its VERY buggy, last i heard
<bur[n] er> yeah, less you're a dev of some sort, don't bother
<sander_> bur[n] er: I have a test machine I run at work and changing sources and installing borked quite a bit. I can't even get my old kernels to load my net driver. I'm sure it will be fixed in the final release, but I think reinstalling from a flight cd is the way to go now.
<Red_Herring> its not due out until at least the summer
<Nomad411> ahh E
<jung> anyway i can set it up so I won't have to navigate to /usr/bin whenever i wanna use it?
<paulvolk> one question: how come cursor themes don't carry over in firefox?
<Nomad411> you shouldN,t have to do anything,/usr/bin is the main spot for execs
<bur[n] er> sander_: boot a livecd to that machine, chroot, and apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<bur[n] er> :)
<jung> why is eterm not working properly?
<jung> any ideas?
<bur[n] er> jung: /usr/bin should be in your path
<bur[n] er> jung: restart KDE?
<jung> how do i restart kde?
<jung> restart comp?
<bur[n] er> logout and login ;)
<jung> hehe ok
<Nomad411> capitalization, it's Eterm
<jung> brb
<bur[n] er> Nomad411: we went over that ;)
<sander_> bur[n] er: That sounds intreaguing, but I've never chrooted. Is there a friendly ubuntu doc somewhere on how to do it?
<Nomad411> jung was asking
<jung> Nomad411, Good call, it is "Eterm"
* bur[n] er shrugs on chroot doc, probably on wiki... brb
<jung> i was just typing eterm
<murchadh> Where should I unpack w32codecs_20050412.orig.tar.gz to? Any ideas?
<Red_Herring> murchadh: wherever you want to
<bur[n] er> murchadh: i'd get a .deb of it somewhere and install that
<jung> woo I don't have to restart now :)
<bur[n] er> Red_Herring: shhh... give good help ;)
<bur[n] er> jung: it work?
<Red_Herring> murchadh: i suggest win32codecs
<Red_Herring> !win32codecs
<ubotu> [win32codecs]  binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Red_Herring> it works with apt
<jung> bur[n] er yes, it worked
<bur[n] er> it's w32codecs as the package name :P
<jung> thanks for the help guys
<Red_Herring> so? win32codecs and w32codecs are the same thing
<murchadh> !win32codecs
<ubotu> hmm... win32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Red_Herring> except one you compile and one you install using apt
<bur[n] er> jung: using what KDE version?  I'm just curious
<bur[n] er> Red_Herring: or dpkg :P
<jung> how do i find out the version?
<Red_Herring> ok
<jung> i just installed kubuntu yesterday
<Red_Herring> jung: breezy or dapper?
<jung> uhh breezy
<Red_Herring> ok, breezy, that means kde 3.4.3
<bur[n] er> jung: hit the K in the bottom left ;)
<admrl> does anyone know why my konqueror might not installed
<bur[n] er> there are 3.5.1 packs for breezy :)
<admrl> im using kde 3.5.1
<zblach> me too
<admrl> i mean not open
<Red_Herring> well
<Nomad411> me 3
<paulvolk> can someone tell me the reposi for KDE 3.5?
<bur[n] er> admrl: dapper or breezy?
<Red_Herring> 3.5 is kinda buggy
<admrl> breezy
<Red_Herring> so i gotta wonder how 3.5.1 is
<Nomad411> 3.5 is?
<bur[n] er> paulvolk: depends on breezy or dapper... kubuntu.org
<kernel_i386> me got 3.5.1 too
<Red_Herring> in my experience
<Red_Herring> then again
<kernel_i386> dapper sucks!
<Nomad411> exactly.. I had issues with 3.5, so I happily tried on 3.5.1,, Arghhhhhhhh!!!
<Red_Herring> i also used automatix
<Nomad411> :)
<admrl> ive been using 3.5.1 for awhlie
<Red_Herring> so that doesnt count
<Red_Herring> admrl: how is it?
<Red_Herring> any different from 3.5?
<fredy> how do i install kde styles?
<admrl> ive had 1 problem
<paulvolk> um I am using breezy
<Red_Herring> !kdestyle
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Red_Herring
<admrl> and thats right now
<admrl> konqueror wont open
<admrl> and i cant figure it out
<Red_Herring> well thats not good
* bur[n] er shrugs at admrl's konq issue... i've got dapper... admrl any errors from term?
<admrl> no
<bur[n] er> admrl: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade ?
<admrl> ASSERT: "!icon.isEmpty()" in /root/kde351/kdebase/kdebase-3.5.1/./libkonq/konq_pixmapprovider.cc (79)
<admrl> wait i got that
<bur[n] er> bad icon theme maybe?
<bur[n] er> sudo apt-get install tango-icon-theme :)
<bur[n] er> u don't have to do that, but you can change the icon theme via "kcontrol"
<fredy> how do i install kde styles?
<admrl> ya i know what tango does
<paulvolk> what is the reposi for kde 3.5 or 3.5.1?
<admrl> fredy you can install a deb
<admrl> paulvolk kubuntu.com
<bur[n] er> paulvolk: kubuntu.org has that info
<bur[n] er> er.. .com rather ;)
<paulvolk> ok
<admrl> fredy you can find a deb usually on kde-look.com
<Red_Herring> !baghira
<ubotu> Red_Herring: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Red_Herring> !kwin-baghira
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Red_Herring
<fredy> amdrl: well, not all of them come with a deb. It's weird there's no easy way to do it
<bur[n] er> uhh... paulvolk, nevermind, kubuntu.com is all f'd up here :\
<Red_Herring> kubuntu.org
<Red_Herring> :-D
<admrl> its only for my user
<admrl> fredy:
<bur[n] er> anyone trying koffice 1.5 yet?  i'm curious of it now with .odf format :)
<admrl> fredy: if its from source you need to ./configure
<nikita> !package
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nikita
<admrl> make && sudo make install usually
<_robin> omfg cant wait for kde 4
<farous> !packages
<ubotu> packages is, like, totally, You can browse the packages in the Ubuntu repositories from http://packages.ubuntu.com .  It also has a nifty file search feature.
<Red_Herring> !vlc
<ubotu> [vlc]  a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<farous> nikita as in nikita khoroshoof :)
<bur[n] er> that baghira link doesn't work :\
<nikita> farous: hehe, exactly =))))) y everybody knows him :D
<nikita> !autopackage
<ubotu> from memory, autopackage is evil
<_henrik> where can i download kde 4.0 to kubuntu????
<Red_Herring> !kde4.0
<ubotu> Red_Herring: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bur[n] er> _henrik: if you want .debs for it, good luck... it's still very very very early development
<_henrik> ok
<_henrik> but where can i download it
<murchadh> w32codecs shows up in my adept, but won't install. Tried kpackage on the tar.gz file - sh: installpkg: command not found
<C-O-L-T-AWAY> my real player does not works in firefox
<C-O-L-T-AWAY> how to make it to work
<murchadh> Red_Herring: When I unpack the files from the tar file into a directory, do I need to put it in my path or set individual players to see them individually.
<Red_Herring> uhhh
<Red_Herring> i never used w32codecs
<Red_Herring> but i assume its somewhere in /usr
<Red_Herring> but its ok to untar them to your home directory for now
<Red_Herring> !w32codecs
<ubotu> hmm... w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<paulvolk> Which is better Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<Red_Herring> murchadh: did you try using the .deb files?
<Red_Herring> paulvolk: wow, sorry, thats a retarded question to ask HERE
<paulvolk> from your opinion
<Red_Herring> we think kubuntu is better
<paulvolk> oh ok
<Red_Herring> but i personally like ubuntu w/ kubuntu installed on top
<paulvolk> oh ok
<paulvolk> cool
<paulvolk> thanks
<Red_Herring> no problem
<paulvolk> sorry I am such a noob
<paulvolk> lol
<kernel_i386> okay.. Red_Herring I am now about to reinstall kubuntu - to get back to breezer - which install option should I use?
<arrinmurr> paulvolk: kubuntu = ubuntu
<Red_Herring> default?
<paulvolk> ok
<arrinmurr> paulvolk: the question is really whether you prefer kde over gnome
<kernel_i386> default.. okay.. maybe format before or something?
<Red_Herring> paulvolk: yeah, ubuntu and kubuntu have the EXACT same base, just one with kde, one with gnome
<Red_Herring> oh, paritioning?
<kernel_i386> dunno..
<halibut> Use kernel framebuffer device interface?         yes or no with an expensive graphics card ?
<kernel_i386> I have ONE hdd with 2 partition ...
<Nomad411> Red_Herring:  There's a diff between Ubuntu with kde-desktop and Kubuntu?
<Red_Herring> halibut: i dont like it
<kernel_i386> in ext3
<Red_Herring> Nomad411: not much
<halibut> Red_Herring, what does it do exactly??
<kernel_i386> one part is for storage - the other is swap
<Red_Herring> kernel_i386: did you install it with the default install?
<Nomad411> halibut: framebuffer doesn't work for me, but it is teh default for most people I think
<kernel_i386> dunno.. think so :)
<Red_Herring> halibut: well, its kinda complicated
<Red_Herring> but i have had bad luck with it
<Red_Herring> with ATI
<Red_Herring> and not great luck using NVIDIA
<halibut> Red_Herring, is it better though?
<kernel_i386> hehe
<Red_Herring> so i would say dont use it, it holds NO performace benefiets that i can see
<kernel_i386> okay.. then I will just reinstall :)
<halibut> I have a 7800GT so I want everything working nice :)
<kernel_i386> and hope it'll work and didnt make anything wrong
<Red_Herring> kernel_i386: yeah, thats what i would do
<Red_Herring> halibut: DAAAAAAAAMMMMMM, nice! ! ! ;-)
<kernel_i386> won't ..
<kernel_i386> cya in a few ... :)
<Red_Herring> ok
<halibut> Red_Herring, does it use more main memory to enable it and less graphics memory or something?
<Red_Herring> halibut: doom3 and quake 4 kick total ass with nvidia under linux!
<halibut> ^^
<halibut> but yes or no?!
<Red_Herring> uhh
<Red_Herring> no
<Red_Herring> it should make a difference
<Red_Herring> but you can easily change it
<Red_Herring> if you want
<Red_Herring> !xserver-xorg
<ubotu> Red_Herring: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Red_Herring> !dpkg-reconfigure
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Red_Herring
<Red_Herring> w00t, snow!
<paulvolk> ok one question
<Red_Herring> is kde3.5 supposed to be slower than kde3.4.3?
<murchadh> OK! I see w32codecs in Adept. Fails to install. Could it be something to do with using a 686 kernel. I can change back and see, any ideas?
<paulvolk> When Kubuntu 6.xx comes out do I have to do another install or can adept update my system for me?
<Red_Herring> murchadh: not likely
<Red_Herring> paulvolk: adept/apt can update easily
<Red_Herring> as long as you dont downgrade again ;-)
<paulvolk> what do you mean downgrade?
<Red_Herring> never mind
<paulvolk> ok
<murchadh> Thanks Red Herring! I'll leave that as it is. I'll get it eventually!
<paulvolk> thanks
<Red_Herring> some guy was complaining earlier about he installed dapper and wanted to downgrade
<Red_Herring> murchadh: i SERIOUSLY suggest seeing if win32codecs works
<Nomad411> !torrrent
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Nomad411
<Nomad411> !torrent
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Nomad411
<Nomad411> !bittorrent
<ubotu> it has been said that bittorrent is the BitTorrent FAQ is available at: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Red_Herring> !azureus
<ubotu> I heard azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<murchadh> Thanks again. Where's the easiest place to find 'em?
<Red_Herring> !win32codecs
<ubotu> hmm... win32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Nomad411> !whyisbittorrentsoslowonmymachine
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Nomad411
<Red_Herring> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Red_Herring> Nomad411: what are you using, azureus?
<Red_Herring> or ktorrent?
<Nomad411> bittornado
<Nomad411> toronado?
<Red_Herring> oh, use ktorrent or azureus
<murchadh> Could only find w32codecs at seveas!
<Nomad411> really?  ok..
<Nomad411> I wonder if they will pick up what I have downloaded so far?
<Red_Herring> i have VERY fastg speeds with azureus under linux
<Red_Herring> Nomad411: of coarse, ONLY DOWNLOADING LEGAL STUFF ;-)
<Red_Herring> but you should be able to resume it from client to client
<Red_Herring> murchadh: really?
<Nomad411> of course!!
<Nomad411> Like Kubuntu CDs,
<Red_Herring> yeah ;-)
<Red_Herring> or doom 3
<Red_Herring> jk
<Red_Herring> i bought that
<Red_Herring> because its ID
* orion_fr_24 is away: plays saturday night fever
<Red_Herring> and if its for linux, you dont steal it
<Nomad411> I had that runnign a while ago.. I've been addicted to BlobWars, I'm so old skoll when it comes to video games.. I like Maelstrom.. hehe
<Red_Herring> http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/power/library/pa-cell/
<_allan> Kubuntu hasn't packaged kde 3.5.1 correctly, and kdegraphics, kdevelop, and kdegraphics-kfile-plugins won't install. Is there a way to fix this?
<Red_Herring> wow, kubuntu on a ps3!
<murchadh> They're called Win 32 Codecs but the download file is called w32codecs_20050412.orig.tar.gz. There is also a .deb file which I get refused access to.
<_allan> ubijtsa: hi
<Red_Herring> murchadh: using seveas?
<ubijtsa> lo _allan
<ubijtsa> _allan: after you left earlier, Riddell gave an explanation
<_allan> yes?
<murchadh> This the url I can't download http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/extras/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<ubijtsa> you need to enable/add the breezy-security university repository
<Red_Herring> murchadh: did you use apt?
<murchadh> This is the one I have http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/extras/w32codecs_20050412.orig.tar.gz
<_allan> what's the "deb blah blah blah" code for it?
<ubijtsa> _allan: one sec
<Red_Herring> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Red_Herring> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Red_Herring> dont download, use apt/adept to do it for you
<ubijtsa> _allan: deb     http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy-security main restricted universe multiverse
<murchadh> Yeah. Error 403. Kpackage, Adept and apt as well as the deb link on seveas page.
<Nomad411> woah.. Azureus = sleek
<zblach> hi. what simple program (like a text editor with a few more features) would you recommend for programming with in java or python?
<Red_Herring> Nomad411: make sure you get java 1.5
<Red_Herring> not java 1.4.2
<Red_Herring> zblach: well, kate or VI
<Red_Herring> terminal or GUI, take your pick
<zblach> right, kedit, or vim, but i'm looking for something GUIsh
<Red_Herring> hmm
<Red_Herring> an IDE?
<zblach> that'd be nice
<Red_Herring> for python:
<Red_Herring> IDLE
<Nomad411> I already had the Sun one installed I believe
<Red_Herring> or ERIC
<zblach> well, i gotta learn python first
<Red_Herring> for java: eclipse
<Red_Herring> !eclipse
<ubotu> to install eclipse please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipseIDE
<Red_Herring> !idle
<ubotu> Red_Herring: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Nomad411> I like kate, multitab, like ultraedit in windows
<zblach> i like eclipse, but i'm into some more of the basic stuff
<Red_Herring> yeah
<Red_Herring> i am too
<zblach> like a plain text editor with a compile & a run button
<Nomad411> did yo ulook at kdevelop?
<Red_Herring> kdevelop is nice
<zblach> no. don't know it
<Red_Herring> !kdevelop
<ubotu> Red_Herring: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<zblach> i'll adept it
<Nomad411> !kdevelop3
<ubotu> Nomad411: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_allan> ubijtsa: it works for the kdegraphics ones, but not the kdevelop
<Nomad411> using adept, you're apt to find it
<zblach> harhar.
<zblach> looks like kdevelop is for C/C++
<ubijtsa> _allan: dunno what to do about kdevelop..
<ubijtsa> I bet it will get fixed, but I am not in a position to say when.
<_allan> ubijtsa: oh, well. I don't use it anyway. Just a minor annoyance when updating other stuff.
<Red_Herring> zblach: no, kdevelop is for almost every languag
<Red_Herring> *language
<Red_Herring> with plugins
<zblach> there was one I had in gnome, had a sort of a lined globe as a logo
<zblach> can't remember the name
<zblach> (pre-replatform, it's no longer installed)
<zblach> scite maybe?
<murchadh> zblach: I use Quanta Plus but mainly for html.
<Red_Herring> same
<zblach> 'html' is not a subset of 'programming languages' ^_^
<Nomad411> kdevelop is broken?
<Nomad411> I haven't used it yet :)
<Red_Herring> i have had problems with it on occasioin
<Red_Herring> but i dont think its broken
<Red_Herring> !kdevelop
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Red_Herring
<panoramix46> buona sera a tutti
<murchadh> Red_herring: Downloading the .deb file for w32codecs from a seveas mirror. At last. Thanks for your help. I'll post how it goes for me after it downloads.
<Red_Herring> murchadh: no, you add the seveas repos to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Red_Herring> and then update
<Red_Herring> then use apt/adept to install it
<murchadh> Red Herring: That wouldn't work. I think it's at the Seveas server that the problem exists (temporary I hope). I got through to one of the mirrors.
<murchadh> http://users.lichtsnel.nl/~seveas/pool/extras/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<Red_Herring> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Red_Herring> murchadh: you dont need to do all of that
<murchadh> Red Herring: Kpackage installed the deb file for me. Thanks again. While I have you - how to map the Backspace key to be back in konqueror (is this a really noob question)?
<Red_Herring> murchadh: i wasnt sure if dpkg would work
<Red_Herring> but im happy that you got it to work
<Red_Herring> as for konqueror...
<Red_Herring> im not sure how to do it
<murchadh> By the way, I dunno why the version of Konqueror in Kubuntu has some of the menus removed, it took me a while to get console, split screen and side panel. These make Konqueror as good as anything I've used (on any platform, and I go back to the ZX81, he he)!
<bbeck> murchadh: How did you get the split screen back, I haven't been able to figure that out?
<murchadh> ctrl+shft+L for left and right split and T for top to bottom. F9 for a sidebar. You really need your Windows menu back. I'll find the link to do that, involves editing konqueror.conf I think. I'll post back.
<Nomad411> kewl
<as_28> anyone know if its possible to import from pst files to kmail
<as_28> i read about an application call libpst
<Nomad411> as_28:  If not, look at using an in-between app, liek thunderbird. :)
<as_28> what is that?
<as_28> sorry im new to linux
<mmport81> how do i let non root users use my cd-rw?
<murchadh> Try readpst, apt, adept or kpackage should do fine.
<as_28> where do I find this app
<as_28> i only found readpst
<as_28> but dont know how to use it
<Nomad411> what is what?  Mozilla-thunderbird?
<murchadh> as_28: kmailcvt is probably better. Now that I think of it, it's what I used.
<as_28> thanks
<as_28> it is easy to use?
<as_28> becouse i dont have any experience in linux
<Nomad411> what are you using as an OS now?
<Nomad411> Thunderbirs is on everything, it's known to be on eof the best email cliebts out there :)
<Nomad411> http://getthunderbird.com
<as_28> i use to use windows but know i want to learn linux
<murchadh> Install kmailcvt using adept (whatever), then there should be an import export option which you run, then point it to your .pst. That's what I did, before I locked myself out of my ntfs drive. AAaaargh!!!
<Nomad411> kmailcvt = kmail "convert"?
<Nomad411> kewl
<as_28> thanks all
<murchadh> I'm using kontact, but it uses kmail, so I hope it works for you.
<as_28> i will try now
<buz> kmailcvt was really unstable for me
<buz> it crashed a lot
<buz> then again, 1gb of mail from thunderbird probably isnt the norm either
<Nomad411> readpst seems interesting, I didnb't knwo about it
<as_28> i just download it
<as_28> but never use it do
<zblach> hi. i'm running KDE 3.5.1. how can I have it recognize my media keys?
<murchadh> Yeah. You should find tools -> import messages, after that it'll ask what program you're importing from. Glad I didn't have a gig of stuff, Buz!
<cinder> does anybody knows why apt-get says that some packages are not instalables?
<Red_Herring> sure, there are no libs that it requires
<_grigory> hey! can anyone tell me how to get Prt Sc button to actually take screen shots, like it does under windows?
<farous> cinder: do you have mixed repos?
<Red_Herring> _grigory: use ksnapshot
<murchadh> as_28: I'd recommend kontact. It's pretty cool, as good as any of the windows suites I've tried. News feeds, rss, mail, calender, etc. Try it with kmailcvt and you should be kewl!
<cinder> donno, i put all that comes with the distro
<_grigory> yeah, but i need to take a screen shot of say some menu in some program, and thats impossible with ksnapshot
<cinder> Red_Herring: they require libs
<farous> cinder: check if you have repos from hoary and breezy. Did you have hoary before
<jose> i've got some problems with my cd rom, when i insert a cd it doesn't show anything, or it mounts itself on hdd instead of hdc. can anyone help?
<_grigory> well, at least i cant find a way to do this, really annoying
<cinder> 5.10
<cinder> which one is?
<Red_Herring> doesnt ksnapshot allow you to press prtsc when it is running to take a snapshot?
<cinder> so, I have to disable old repositories
<farous> cinder: can you post your /etc/apt/sources.list on the pastebin
<cinder> ok
<paulvolk> Hello
<_grigory> Red_Herring - it does?
<_grigory> let me try
<Red_Herring> thought so
<cinder> farous: where the paste bin?
<Red_Herring> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<farous> !tell cinder about pastebin
<paulvolk> I was wondering I installed firefox on my Kubuntu but it is version 1 and version 1.5.1 is avalible why doesn't it have the most current version?
<Red_Herring> _grigory: you can set a timer with it
<_grigory> hmm.. prnt screen didnt work, but i used timer
<_grigory> yeah, timer, great thing :)
<cinder> farous: done
<Red_Herring> yup
<farous> paulvolk: ubuntu take a snapshot of current packages after six months. so for sometime it will not have all the newest packages
<farous> cinder give me the weblink
<paulvolk> when will it have the newest packedges?
<cinder> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8003
<farous> paulvolk: in the new release ya
<paulvolk> ok when is the new release coming out?
<farous> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be the "Dapper Drake" release, due april 20, 2006. If you want to use it before then, be warned that it's not yet stable and may break. You get to keep/repair the pieces.
<cinder> ubotu: which will be the repository to dwl it?
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, cinder
<farous> cinder: there is no probl with your sources.list. did you install any package from outside the repos or did you pin any package
<cinder> nop
<cinder> nothinh
<cinder> I'll show the output (error)
<farous> cinder: you might need to add some repos i can see that mulitverse is not there
<farous> !tell cinder about easysource
<farous> !tell cinder about repos
<cinder> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8004
<farous> !info libbonobo
<farous> !+info libbonobo
<ubotu> Package 'libbonobo' does not exist.
<Red_Herring> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> somebody said easyubuntu was an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more.  It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesnt change any settings by default. https://launchpad.net/products/easyubuntu or #easyubuntu
<farous> hmmm cinder try in a terminal sudo apt-get update
<Red_Herring> ^ is it FINALLY out of beta?
<farous> than try to install them again
<farous> !+libgnome
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, farous
<cinder> ALREADY done
<cinder> farous: what if I update to dapper?
<farous> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be the "Dapper Drake" release, due april 20, 2006. If you want to use it before then, be warned that it's not yet stable and may break. You get to keep/repair the pieces.
<farous> see the big warning there
<cinder> yeah, i know
<cinder> but its ok anyway....
<cinder> I'm not a "heavy user"
<cinder> just desktop
<farous> cinder unncomment your commented repos
<farous> so you have main and restricted commented
<murchadh> murchadh - /home/murchadh/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror.rc
<murchadh> System wide - /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror.rc
<as_28> murchadh: how do In install kmailcvt with adet
<as_28> i dont now what i have to write in the konsole
<cinder> farous: done, lets see...
<Chris_Tucker> has anyone here gotten xmms to work with xlack to display song data in xchat?
<murchadh> run adept, type kmailcvt in the quick filter.
<murchadh> If you're in a console it's sudo apt-get install kmailcvt
<cinder> farous: worked dude!
<cinder> farous: thanks very much
<farous> cinder i added multiverse check this out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8006
<as_28> murchadh: thanks its installing now
<cinder> farous: now it is downloading all deps and packages
<farous> cinder just after universe add multiverse will give greater pool of packages
<as_28> murchadh: where i find the icon to access kmailcvt?
<cinder> thanks
<cinder> 6.04 comes with kde 4?
<farous> yrw:)
<cinder> yes?
<paulvolk> does 6.04 come with kde 4?
<paulvolk> that would be neat
<murchadh> There isn't one. Should be a new menu item (Tools, I think) on the kmail menu.
<as_28> ok
<farous> !+dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be the "Dapper Drake" release, due april 20, 2006. If you want to use it before then, be warned that it's not yet stable and may break. You get to keep/repair the pieces.
<farous> !+dapper drake
<ubotu> it has been said that dapper drake is the 4th release for Ubuntu (ver. 6.04). For goals see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperGoals. To try without removing/breaking breezy see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot. see warnings !dapper
<farous> ok look at the link for goals
<cinder> farous: no kde 4 so?
<farous> will tell you what packages will be there
<as_28> murchadh: it could be that only lets me do outlook express intead of outlook?
<farous> i do not know you have to follow the link and check it out
<Red_Herring> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be the "Dapper Drake" release, due april 20, 2006. If you want to use it before then, be warned that it's not yet stable and may break. You get to keep/repair the pieces.
<cinder> I've seen lots of screenshots of kde 4 but never could download the sources....
<farous> check this link to see if it is gonna be installed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperGoals
<farous> !kde4
<ubotu> kde4 is probably http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html
<Red_Herring> it wont be out by then
<Red_Herring> i can tell you that
<Red_Herring> kde4 has got a LOOOOONNNNG way to go
<JakubS> ask again in 2 years :-)
<murchadh> as_28: Try the same thing with readpst, I don't use it myself, but it is for Outlook.
<cinder> JakubS: hahaha
<cinder> I'm interested actually in "plasma"
<JakubS> i wonder if xorg will be up to challenge by then
<zblach> anything on xf86 keys?
<sorush20> is there a repository that allows the download of firefox 1.5 instead of 1.07 ?
<Red_Herring> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<as_28> murchadh: i try to intall it but it doesent have a file to install apear so
<as_28> it has all this .c .h files
<murchadh> as_28: Backup your .pst file FIRST! Then try readpst -k -o /tmp/tmpkmail {your pst filename here}? Like I said I don't have an Outlook file to test it, but if you backup you should be fine. Then cd /tmp/tmpkmail and check it out.
<Trollinator> kann mir jemand mit meinem WLAN helfen? es ist furchtbar langsam :/
<Red_Herring> !ge
<ubotu> Red_Herring: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Red_Herring> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<Trollinator> sorry
<as_28> then it would bw readpst -k -o /tmp/tmpkmail/mail.pst?
<kernel_i386> Red_Herring :) hey hey heeey
<Red_Herring> kernel_i386: all better?
<kernel_i386> well... a fresh installation :P
<kernel_i386> had dinner and stuff..
<Red_Herring> nice
<kernel_i386> yea.. now thinking of first steps
<kernel_i386> had lots of apps installed
<robewald> hi, after running set-language-environment my fonts in emacs are messed up, how do I fix that?
<Trollinator> can somebody help me with my wireless lan? it's works, but it's really slow
<hawking> I run snort with the command /etc/init.d/snort start ... it runs without problem but I can't see it at ps aux | grep snort why is that?
<kernel_i386> Red_Herring: do you recommend to copy my home folder back right now? or first install _all_ apps (packages) I had before installed
<Trollinator> use vi :p
<kernel_i386> wb Hobbsee
<Red_Herring> kernel_i386: defenentally install them back
<Hobbsee> ty kernel_i386
<as_28> murchadh: sorry to trouble you, but I dont fin the file readpst all I have is readpst.1 and .c
<kernel_i386> how long did it take untill you more or less had a clue about linux?
<murchadh> as_28: No. The /tmp/tmpkmail is where you're going to put the converted file. -o is output file, -k is to say kmail format, and finally you give it the directory where your *.pst file is. Say you copy your *.pst to ~/outlook.pst, then readpst -k -o /tmp/tmpkmail ~/outlook.pst
<as_28> thank you again
<as_28> sorry kernel_i386 i am new
<murchadh> ~ means /home/username by the way, it's a shortcut home {Hansel and Grettel could've done with a tilde (~)}
<as_28> thanks
<as_28> again
<kernel_i386> hensel und gretel
<murchadh> Sorry!
<kernel_i386> np
<hawking> when I change a file with kate or some other editor and save it then another file is created with the ending ~ how can i prevent ubuntu create those files?
<kernel_i386> ~ are backup files.. or?
<hawking> yes
<kernel_i386> why not..?
<kernel_i386> backup is always good :)
<hawking> I do my backups manually
<murchadh> as_28: If you open a console and type readpst --help. If you get an error readpst isn't installed correctly. Try it....
<as_28> ok
<as_28> yes error
<Red_Herring> !e17
<murchadh> as_28: When you did apt-get install readpst did you get any errors. Do you have adept or kpackage working?
<as_28> i am running it again
<as_28> to be shure
<as_28> its says ok
<as_28> i try readpst again
<as_28> now it works --help
<as_28> i think is not working becouse is outlook 2003
<as_28> becouse its says error: could be outlook 2003 file?
<Nomad411> http://www.tamera.org/Solar_Power_Village/SPV10_2004_engl.html
<Nomad411> argh.. wrong paste
<murchadh> You could be right. What was the error message? Does your Windows still work?
<Nomad411> Why do torrents crawl on my linux box, no matter what software, with the same settings as my windows box where they run
<as_28> yes
<Nomad411> liek teh wind
<as_28> in another machine
<murchadh> You might be able to work around. Export from Outlook to Outlook-Express and use kmailcvt. Bit long-winded but it should work.
<as_28> i am doing that know
<Red_Herring> church, psh, im not even religious!
<murchadh> You're on the ball!
<as_28> thank you very much
<stian> Hello all, I just did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, and rebooted, and I seem to be unable to reach the computer from over the network through ssh (which I have installed, and tried to restart)
<googlah> hi ya folks
<googlah> i just made a fresh install of kubuntu
<murchadh> Nomad41: My Torrents work well under Kubuntu using a Ripwave broadband system (I think it's 800.11g), it sucked under XP. But I think my WinXP system was fried with hackers or trojans or something. I blamed the antenna and supplier for ages but Linux runs on it sweet. Not faulting MS, I didn't have much protection installed. It's pretty easy to firewall Linux, imho.
<googlah> but i cant get administrator permissions which i find very strange.
#kubuntu 2006-02-10
<googlah> i need it to set up the network.
<googlah> menu --> system settings --> network settings --> type in password --> but it doesnt work
<stian> uhm, what doesn't work?
<stian> googlah, does nothing happen after typing in the password?
<googlah> nope
<stian> are you typing in the correct password?
<stian> and, is caps lock on?
<Nomad411> thanks murchadh
<googlah> when i press it, it just returns to the normal page again
<googlah> it doesnt ask me
<kernel_i386> Nomad411: are you the 'Nomad?
<googlah> or sometimes it does
<Nomad411> yup... shhhhhhhhh  I'm travelling incognito
<kernel_i386> hehehe
<kernel_i386> where do you live?
<kernel_i386> which country
<googlah> stian, if i go to console and type "su" i should be able to access it, right?
<Nomad411> Canada, East coast, buy the Atlantic
<Nomad411> by
<kernel_i386> cool
<googlah> with my user-password?
<kernel_i386> canada is the "good" u.s.a. :P
<stian> googlah, no, su is disabled, use sudo
<Nomad411> hehehe
<Nomad411> we try
<kernel_i386> hehe
<kernel_i386> that's a good try though :P
<stian> googlah, yes your userpassword, there shouldn't be any other password
<Nomad411> Though the way things are going these days, I wish we coudl break off and move closer to Europe
<kernel_i386> why?
<googlah> the thing is, stian, it says eth0 is disabled. and i want to active it, and i need to type the password. but it doesnt work.
<kernel_i386> what's going wrong
<googlah> it's kinda strange.
<stian> Nomad411, are you aware that we are in europe on the way to a big "issue" with muslim people over here? not pretty at all
<kernel_i386> rofl stian :P
<stian> danish/norwegian embassy in syria got burned to the ground tonight
<Nomad411> I know
<kernel_i386> america doesn't? :P
<stian> kernel_i386, yeah, but you guys to that kinda shit all the time, norwegians, we are the nice people ;)=
<stian> googlah, then I don't know what is wrong, are you doing "sudo ifconfig up eth0"?
<kernel_i386> indeed.. but we in germany try to get along with those people.. since we have like almost 20% (feeled) muslims in here
<stian> googlah, sorry that should be "sudo ifconfig eth0 up"
<googlah> ok, gonna try
<murchadh> googlah: try sudo ifconfig eth0 up with your user password.
<murchadh> Oops too late!
<stian> hehe
<kernel_i386> I am watching a tv report about latin america.. they have a life ... sometimes I wish I just would get all my money together and move there...
<Hobbsee> stian: you mean sudo ifup eth0?
<kernel_i386> I'd be rich over there and could have an awesome life :P
<googlah> it seems to be up now
<googlah> i think
<googlah> wait
<Nomad411> kernel: Tierra del fuego has always seemed attractive to me..
<stian> Hobbsee, well, that works as well
<stian> googlah, do you use dhcp? or static ips?
<Nomad411> many people make it to there and just live off the beach
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Nomad411> Saw a very kewl doc just last year about that
<kernel_i386> tierra del fuego - where is that?
<kernel_i386> is it "fireland"?
<kernel_i386> or "feuerland" as we in germany say
<Nomad411> the most southern part of South America. :)
<googlah> it's up, but i need to configure it manually cuz i cant access it through the graphical interface :(
<kernel_i386> yes.. so it's feuerland
<murchadh> Nomad411: Better weather in South America for a start, European weather ain't all that!!!
<googlah> and i dunno how. i know it's in /etc/network/interfaces, but i dunno the parameters..
<Nomad411> agreed
<stian> googlah, ok, as I said, are you using dhcp on your network or are you using static ip's?
<murchadh> googlah: try sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1
<googlah> dhcp.
<stian> googlah, okey, then do "sudo dhclient eth0"
<kernel_i386> I wish I could live somewhere there :P I want good weather
<kernel_i386> beach
<stian> then it should get an ip, then try to ping something
<stian> like google.com
<kernel_i386> and a dreamy seashore
<stian> a dreamy seawhore?
<stian> :P
<kernel_i386> hmm.. no
<googlah> it kinda worked :D
<stian> sorry
<Nomad411> hummmmmmm Seawhore..  salty
<kernel_i386> hehehe indeed..
<stian> lol
<googlah> but will this get actived everytime i boot from now on?
<stian> googlah, great :D
<kernel_i386> na.. I am more the monogam type :P
<stian> googlah, hmm, I really have no clue
<kernel_i386> I want one (ok..maybe two..) wives
<googlah> :/
<murchadh> stian: You the man, that dhclient eluded me for ages when I moved from WinXP!
<stian> hehe
<Nomad411> Like Homer says... "Why must everythign I love catch fire!!??"
<googlah> allright, gonna make a try, i'll come back stian.
<googlah> but thanks for the help so far!
<kernel_i386> lol
<stian> googlah, no worries
<googlah> appriciated alot.
<kernel_i386> Nomad411: is it snowing in canada atm?
<googlah> :)
<stian> :)
<Nomad411> mot here, it's almost summer.  Global warming is screwing it up big time :(
<kernel_i386> hehehee Nomad411
<Nomad411> There shoudl be feet of snow, there's almost nithing
<kernel_i386> here it is snowing.. but way too late.. I wish we had a white christmas
<Nomad411> Buy teh DVD
<kernel_i386> well.. it's not really snowing.. just cold and 1 cm snow
<Nomad411> Bing Crosby I think ;)
<optotron> is there an easy way to reconfigure the x server?
<twan> I'm looking to install svgalib
<Nomad411> !xorg
<ubotu> I heard xorg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<kernel_i386> well.. global warming sucks :)
<googlah> oh, it wasn't necessary to disconnect on this computer :)
<stian> hehehe :)
<googlah> i can stay online and see if it works, hehe
<stian> :P
<kernel_i386> I guess we'll never have a warm summer - or the oposite summers like in the desert
<googlah> my bad :)  where you from stian by the way?
<murchadh> Any good channel to help me with a troublesome ntfs drive. Won't mount under Linux, even after re-fdisking it. I think the data is still there as I can see it with some tools off the Ultimate Boot CD, but I have no spare drive to try a spool copy, using these tools.
<googlah> if i may ask
<Nomad411> you're where kernel? Germany?
<stian> googlah, I'm from norway, how bout you?
<googlah> hej hej frn sverige
<googlah> heh.
<stian> hejhej
<optotron> thx
<stian> hppast du inte e muslim, och kommer och brinner mitt hus
<kernel_i386> yes Nomad411 germany
<googlah> :D
<googlah> are you scared by them?
<Nomad411> many germans in here, I thought Suse was your national Linux! ;)
<kernel_i386> hehehe
<kernel_i386> indeed.. :P
<kernel_i386> it was the first and only popular linux
<kernel_i386> ..still is
<Nomad411> Suse?
<kernel_i386> yes
<googlah> stian, the configuration was not loaded at reboot :(
<stian> hmm
<stian> *investigating*
<kernel_i386> but I know a friend who is into linux and he told me that kubuntu was the better way to do it :P
<Nomad411> it is ;)
<Nomad411> for a desktop, can't be beat
<kernel_i386> he is using gentoo :P that'd be too difficult for me..
<kernel_i386> kubuntu still is hehehe
<googlah> stian, ok, i'm now connected again. just need to figure it out how to save the config.
<Nomad411> gentoo i ssupposed to b eexcellent too
<kernel_i386> yes.. it is..
<Nomad411> but Kubuntu had more Ks in the name  hehe
<googlah> does anybody know?
<kernel_i386> hehehe
<kernel_i386> what about gnome? is "ubuntu" running with gnome?
<googlah> i just made a dhcp renewal manually and need this configuration to load at reboot.
<kernel_i386> isn't it good?
<kernel_i386> I hear a lot of voices saying "gnome is better than kde"
<Nomad411> ubuntu is just as great..
<kernel_i386> what's about that
<Nomad411> voices?  Maybe look at your nutrition, you may be allergic to wheat!  ;)
<kernel_i386> hehehe
<kernel_i386> well.. a lot people say gnome / fluxbox is better
<kernel_i386> dunno if gnome or fluxbox.. is something different or equal .. or dependent :D
<Nomad411> I had a girlfriend with a fluxbox, I miss her  hehe
<kernel_i386> hehehehe
<kernel_i386> what is it..?
<stian> googlah, hmm, i'm not really a seasoned kde user, and when running the network config the bottom part of the window is hidden offscreen and I can login as admin, so I am having dificulties figuring it out
<kernel_i386> fluxbox - a style for gnome?
<stian> googlah, you wouldn't happen to have gnome as well?
<kernel_i386> a plugin?
<stian> kernel_i386, no, it's a windowmanager
<murchadh> I was using Slackware in 1993 - and it was pretty good. I had trouble getting ygdrassil to work properly.
<Nomad411> a different windows manager, you can use it on kubuntu if you'd like
<Nomad411> murchadh: same here
<Nomad411> Bought it on CDs, they were made out of wood
<kernel_i386> Nomad411: would it be an alternative to "KDE" then?
<kernel_i386> or an alternative to konqueror?
<Nomad411> kernel: alternative to KDM anyway :)
<kernel_i386> KDM? :)
<stian> no
<kernel_i386> kde  desktop manager...
<stian> kdm is the login manager
<kernel_i386> lol
<Nomad411> oops..
<twan> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/twan/svgalib-1.4.3/sharedlib'
<twan> make: *** [sharedlib/libvga.so.1.4.3]  Error 2
<kernel_i386> hehehe
<stian> :P
<twan> What is that?
<kernel_i386> what ever
* Nomad411 is so no expert in desktops
<kernel_i386> to what is fluxbox comperable?
<stian> dunno what the window manager is called in kde, but oh well
<Nomad411> not that I ever consider myself an expert at anything anyway :)
<kernel_i386> *comparable
<Nomad411> !fluxbox
<ubotu> I heard fluxbox is a lightweight window manager.  Installation instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox.  More information at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net
<kernel_i386> hehe Nomad411 you are in my tiny eyes
<stian> kernel_i386, you see your windows? they have frames around them :) the frames and close/maximize buttons are there because of the windowmanager
<Nomad411> Not sure what that means.. hehe
<Nomad411> Oh I get it..
<stian> so, you can change you windowmanager, the thing drawing the edges of your windows
<murchadh> Nomad411: You'll be welcome in Europe, well Ireland anyhow. They were made out of recycled Guinness cans here....
<kernel_i386> coool.. so I will fluxbox install here? ..or is it bad - or does have any disadvantages for me?
<stian> you can also run fluxbox alone, without a desktop and startmenu and all that, just a rightclick menu, very simple and pure
<Nomad411> God I miss Guiness.. I discovered myself to hav eCeliac disease in teh last years.. No more wheat/gluten, etc... No More Guiness.. :(
<kernel_i386> Guiness is irish
<stian> kernel_i386, that depends, I would only use fluxbox if i had a really old computer :P
<kernel_i386> why stian?
<Nomad411> I always foudn Ireland attractive.. Think I shoudl look for an IT job there?  Is is still in demand?
<twan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8015
<kernel_i386> Nomad411.. hmm.. dunno.. try! I think they pay well..
<stian> becaus it's not really made for giving you a desktop feeling, it's made to be small, simple to use, configurable and lightweight (ie. running on old computers)
<Nomad411> kernel: Sleek und efficient!!  ;)
<kernel_i386> okay.. so I might use it to .. run my linux @ full speed performance?
<murchadh> Yeah, but you'll be working for yanks. They're our masters now, Intel,MS, HP, Boston Scientific, etc. etc. etc.
<kernel_i386> hehehe Nomad411
<stian> I like to have lots of GUI stuff, so I prefer gnome/kde if I can
<Nomad411> That or strap it to the hood of your sports car
<Nomad411> KDE will certainly look better if you like that
<kernel_i386> ok .. so fluxbox can only be used "instead" of kde / gnome...
<stian> nono
<kernel_i386> so... ...how can it be "faster" / or be prefered on older pcs?
<stian> you can use it instead of kde/gnome, or, you can use it with kde/gnome just replacing their standard windowmanagers
<kernel_i386> and "with" your system gets slower.. doesn't it?
<Nomad411> ok,, coudl I say that KDE is the styles, colors, etc.. and that Fluxbox is teh engine that draws it on teh screen?
<Nomad411> but it wouldn't draw as nice as what you have now by default
<EightiesK> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is probably an application for KDE designed to provide faster access to applications, bookmarks and other items. Once you've installed it, alt+f2 ->katapult, then hit Alt+Space. When splash screen appears, type the command you want.
<Nomad411> katapult is kewl.. :)
<kernel_i386> okay..
<stian> kernel_i386, I would think it makes you system a _little_ less slow using kde/gnome with fluxbox
<Nomad411> and kompos
<EightiesK> i need it for fc4
<EightiesK> i can'
<EightiesK> t
<stian> it will make you system much faster using only fluxbox
<EightiesK> find it
<kernel_i386> Nomad411: what's kompose  - and which plugins are you using @ katapult?
<Nomad411> there ar eplugins for katapult?
<googlah> stian, i made it, to make the configuration work at startup. thanks for the help. :)
<kernel_i386> well.. themes..
<kernel_i386> however you call them..
<kernel_i386> "addins"
<stian> googlah, great :D
<Nomad411> kompose allows you to easily see and switch to any windows on your machine that are open, like on the mac
<kernel_i386> hmm like on the mac?
<kernel_i386> never worked with a mac..
<Nomad411> katapult is to easily start apps, by simply typing a few letters of their names
<kernel_i386> ah.. okay.. sorry
<Nomad411> !kompose
<ubotu> Nomad411: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kernel_i386> I mixed it up..
<kernel_i386> with..
<kernel_i386> ehm..
<kernel_i386> ehm.. that thing that makes things on your desktop which show cpu % space / storage .. and stuff .. in a stylish way
<Nomad411> kernel: go to http://www.kde-look.org , you'll find all sorts of great things for KDE
<Nomad411> including kompose probably
<kernel_i386> yes I know that page
<kernel_i386> I mean karamba!
<kernel_i386> :D
<Nomad411> it'll be better explained there, and with pictures. :)
<Nomad411> I don't use superkaramba
<Nomad411> I tried it for a dock but ended up going back to ksmoothdock
<kernel_i386> btw ...  @ kde-look.org does not have "fluxbox" - why? when it's "supported" in kde?
<kernel_i386> ksmoothdock
<kernel_i386> ok.. if you use that..
<kernel_i386> I'll try that too
<Nomad411> fluxbox will come through kubuntu
<kernel_i386> what does that mean?
<kernel_i386> "come through"
<Nomad411> install from
<kernel_i386> ok.. so .. consequence?
<Nomad411> you can try fluxbox, and if you don't like it switch back
<kernel_i386> ...switch back to "KDE" or to a style "in" KDE
<Nomad411> A friend of mine is about ready to switch to Kubuntu from Windows, but I have to make hi sEverQuest game work.. What is best, wine?  or qemu with Windows
<Nomad411> kernel: I'm not very up on desktop stuff..
<kernel_i386> cadega
<Nomad411> the best is to google it :)
<Nomad411> I'm looking for free alternatives.. and legal :)
<kernel_i386> hehe, yea.. or know someone here who knows better than google
<Nomad411> !google
<ubotu> I heard google is a very popular internet search engine at http://www.google.com - They also run Gmail at http://www.gmail.com as a free E-mail service.
<kernel_i386> has cagega already been cracked for linux?
<EightiesK> !cock
<ubotu> EightiesK: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Nomad411> google fluxbox
<kernel_i386> yea.. I know someone who uses fluxbox
<EightiesK> !yahoo
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, EightiesK
<kernel_i386> he will show me tomorrow
<Nomad411> there you go..
<kernel_i386> has cagega already been cracked for linux? <-- ?
<EightiesK> sudo apt-get fluxbox
<kernel_i386> hehe - btw sudo -i <-- what does the -i mean?
<Nomad411> try sudo -h
<Nomad411> just before the i ;)
<kernel_i386> hhee k
<kernel_i386> can't see an explaination?
<kernel_i386> sudo: Only one of the -e, -h, -k, -K, -l, -s, -v or -V options may be used
<kernel_i386> usage: sudo -K | -L | -V | -h | -k | -l | -v
<kernel_i386> usage: sudo [-HPSb]  [-p prompt]  [-u username|#uid] 
<kernel_i386>             { -e file [...]  | -i | -s | <command> }
<stian> I think iptables is ruining my computer :S
<stian> neither my webserver nor ssh works anymore
<stian> but I don't really know if it's iptables
<kernel_i386> hehe.. yea a friend had that problem :P
<Nomad411> stian: turn it off and see
<stian> Nomad411, how do I turn off iptables?
<Nomad411> I used to just go service iptables stop on redhat, it must be close to that here..
<Nomad411> lemme see
<stian> oh
<stian> there's something called firestarter installed, remember that
<Nomad411> yes
<stian> I think this happened because this was the first reboot after installing that :P
<Nomad411> I was looking for the service name in init.d
<stian> now everything works :)
<stian> stupid firestarter :p
<Nomad411> happy happy joy joy!
<stian> yeah, thanks
<Nomad411> fire.. it's sooo ohot!
<kernel_i386> what is firestarter?
<Nomad411> do you want to run without a firewall though?
<Nomad411> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<Nomad411> You gotta learn about the ! kernel  LOL
<kernel_i386> hehehe
<Nomad411> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<kernel_i386> okay.. so that's why nobody (incl. me) can't access my vsftpd?
<stian> hmm, the firewall seems to have decided to only let itself shutoff when firestarter is running :S
<Nomad411> kernel: No, I'm on your machien right now..
<Nomad411> watch me open your CD rom
<Nomad411> kidding
<kernel_i386> lol
<Nomad411> !whatisthematrix?
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Nomad411
<Nomad411> Damn! That one shoudl be in there :)
<meple> anyone know how to get .wmv files working in Kubuntu?
<meple> VLX , bleep or kaffeine wont play em
<meple> VLC*
<rosemary> is there a command line way to install packages?
<stian> 2
<stian> rosemary, apt-get
<stian> rosemary, use "sudo apt-get install package"
<stian> replacing package with the name of the package :)
<rosemary> stian thanks - debian-like, should have have thought of that
<stian> :)
<stian> very much so debian like
<kernel_i386> rosemary's name sounds like a sweet linux girl :P
<rosemary> how do I set root - don't recall doing it during the install?
<stian> rosemary, there is no root
<stian> using sudo, you provide your users password for doing root actions
<rosemary> stian okay thanks - giving the PC to someone else if I can get modem going, so don't want her to be able to mess with settings etc
<stian> I have apple stickers, and wanna stick them somewhere, but no surface large enough for it to be cool
<stian> rosemary, hehe, that's great
<rosemary> kernel_i386: old enough to be a grandmother :-)
<stian> hehe :)
<kernel_i386> ow ow
<rosemary> stian but first want to get network it with main PC and install xgce
<rosemary> xfce
<stian> oh, hehe
<stian> that's what I installed for my mom :P
<kernel_i386> rosemary: how old? :)
<rosemary> this is for my mother too - I gave her a P3 but want that back and will give her this P2
<rosemary> kernel_i386: me - 54
<kernel_i386> ow ow :)
<Nomad411> ubotu tell kernel_i386 abotu manners
<kernel_i386> "never ask a woman for her age"?
<Nomad411> kidding
<rosemary> lol I am past the age of minding!
<stian> hehehe
<Nomad411> hehe
<Nomad411> Any potential grandma that grokks linux is one kewll mama to have around :)
<rosemary> just switching to other pc and kubuntu to try get network going back in a sec
<kameron> try to keep it on topic, or go to #ubuntu-offtopic, or #kubuntu-offtopic
<stian> :O
<kernel_i386> lol kameron
<kernel_i386> are you an "op" or "halfop" or something? :P
<stian> if there was a topic, sure
<kameron> kernel_i386, do you want to find out, or can you please stay on topic?
<kernel_i386> I'd like to find out :P
<stian> haha
<kernel_i386> (without being banned)
<kernel_i386> ?
<kernel_i386> kameron sent me a query message
<kernel_i386> is he allowed to?
<Nomad411> I dunno
<stian> eeh? why should he not be?
<kameron> lol, why would i not be?
<Nomad411> ask ubotu.. lol
<stian> it's a free universe?
<kameron> and again, kernel_i386 PLEASE take it to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Nomad411> multiverse
<stian> indeed
<kernel_i386> kameron is a real spoiler..
<Nomad411> well this channel is incredibly useful for technical info and more, I could see it turning into a chat tavern if not kept up
<Nomad411> would suck to come in here to watch lines after lines of marital trouble stories. :)
<Nomad411> when you want to know how to boot!!! :)
<stian> :o
<stian> just start every message with "One time when I was having trouble booting"
<Nomad411> LOL
<Nomad411> In band camp!!
<stian> hehe
<stian> we don't have camps in norway
<stian> not the way they seem to have it in north america
<stian> I wish I could have gone to computer camp, band camp, fat camp and such :P
<kernel_i386> Nomad411: please use #kubuntu-offtopic to talk about behaviour inhere
<Nomad411> I just did  :)
<rosemary> what's the name of the xfce package to use using apt-get install
<stian> rosemary, xubuntu-desktop
<rosemary> stian - thanks, would never have thought of that one.
<hawking> if I get the new version of snort and compile from source will it be replaced by the old one or do i have to remove the other?
<Nomad411> would that be teh ice wm?
<hawking> I got the old one from repos
<stian> rosemary, hehe, it's sort of going to be it's own version, like kubuntu is
<rosemary> stian - hmm, need to do a heap of reading I think
<rosemary> what about xchat?
<stian> hmm, just xchat isn't it?
<stian> yeah
<stian> apt-get install xchat should do
<kernel_i386> is xchat better than konveration?
<Nomad411> I liked it
<hatake_kakashi> kernel_i386: different people different tastes :p
<stian> kernel_i386, yes :) but that depends on what you like. xchat is gnome/gtk, so it's much more snug to use when you are in gnome/xfce
<Nomad411> but I'm trying to stay with the k-apps to see if it,s better
<rosemary> okay apt-get install xubuntu-desktop gives "can't find package"
<stian> rosemary, okay, then you need to enable the universe repositories
<Nomad411> yup, just checked, it,s in there
<stian> rosemary, do you know how to edit your sources.list
<rosemary> maybe network isn't working yet - I'll check
<rosemary> stian no I don't
<stian> hmm, okay
<stian> rosemary, can you use vi or nano?
<rosemary> stian I have used vi in the past but am out of practice as have moved house and hardly used computer except to check email
<MrJangles> hello
<rosemary> what about mc?  Is that installed in default?
<stian> hmm, no I don't think it is
<MrJangles> how do i run as root so i can edit user/group ?
<stian> if you can do "sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list"
<dark_suic> sudo command, MrJangles
<stian> rosemary, if you can do "sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list"
<dark_suic> if you want to do it via systemsettings, kdesu systemsettings
<MrJangles> i'm trying to use the gui for users and groups, its telling me to click "Administartion mode"
<MrJangles> where is that?
<MrJangles> k
<MrJangles> thanks
<hatake_kakashi> on the bottom, near Apply, etc
<stian> rosemary, and then press "i" to enter edit mode, you can delete ever pound sign you find, press escape followed by ":wq" and then return
<stian> rosemary, then apt-get update and you should have access to everything available
<sagarp> i downloaded the kubuntu kde 3.5 + koffice 1.5 livecd...and it's in german!
<rosemary> stian okay I have written that down and will switch and try
<unholy> rosemary! Have you jumped ship?
<unholy> We didn't see each other here :)
<unholy> On the ubuntu hardware compatibility list, there is an entry for U.S.Robotics 5410 card. Would someone mind telling me if this entry means it will work after I install from the 600MB CD? Its located here https://wiki.ubuntu.com//HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<cesare> ciao
<Hobbsee> unholy: assuming that's correct, it'll work just fine
<rosemary> stian my problem is network not working.  I can ping both ways but can't get google from kubuntu
<unholy> Hobbsee: you mean assuming the details in the entry are correct?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> which they should be
<sagarp> how do i change the language in kde to be english?!
<stian> rosemary, can you ping google?
<rosemary> stian can't find googles number
<stian> hmm
<unholy> excellent. Thats what it looks like, but it sounded way too good to be true. Very happy :) I wll be wiping Mandriva sometime next week.
<stian> 74.14.207.99
<stian> that's google, you can't ping it?
<rosemary> unholy another mandriva user leaving?
<Red_Herring> i find it odd that many people come here to ask about config problems that i figured out by just clicking around
<unholy> hehe, yes. There are a few of us arent there!
<Red_Herring> what happened to users just exploring their system to find the cause of their problems
<Red_Herring> im glad to help
<Red_Herring> but still
<Red_Herring> i dont know
<Nomad411> mandriva has gone downhill?   I used to like it
<Red_Herring> yup
<Nomad411> Not enough since I'm here I guess. :)
<Red_Herring> its suse vs ubuntu
<rosemary> stian 100% packet loss - maybe a firewall is intalled by deafult?
<kernel_i386> hehe
<unholy> Nomad411: Mandriva gets better every release. Its excellent actually. But ubuntu seems to have an edge over it for some people.
<Red_Herring> and ubuntu, when you include kubuntu, is nearly TWICE as big as suse
<Nomad411> ahhh
<Nomad411> I thougt gentoo was teh king of desktops
<unholy> Gentoo is for people who knit their own clothse :)
<stian> rosemary, hmm, I don't think so, I've never had that problem. How's your network set up? Are you using static ip's or dhcp? Is your dns as it should be?
<jung> what is the switch i put after a program so i can free up konsole?
<Nomad411> using win98 on qemu, what is teh best (easiest to setup) way to exchange files with kubuntu?  Can I FTP to my linux box?
<unholy> jung &
<Nomad411> jung: free up?  Oh you mean &
<jung> yea, i'm trying to run deskcal and its freezing up my konsole until i cancel it
<Nomad411> look into nohup too
<Nomad411> that ay you can even close the console after
<Nomad411> ex:   nohup command  &
<Nomad411> oops.. konsole
<Nomad411> :)
<jung> sweet the "&" after gdeskcal worked
<stian> Nomad411, installing openssh on ubuntu and a scp client on win98 would be easiest in my opinion
<Red_Herring> aggreed
<Nomad411> interesting, yup
<Nomad411> How do I refer to my linux world though?  I seem to have a 10.x.x.x address inwondows
<Nomad411> windows
<rosemary> stian just looking at system - don't see firewall.  I ran ifconfig eth0 number then route add default gw bumber
<Nomad411> ummm.. can my virtual windows have a real IP from my network?
<stian> Nomad411, probably, dunno how to do it though, bridged networking I believe it's called
<stian> rosemary, hmm
<slow-motion> n8
<stian> rosemary, do you have dhcp you could try?
<mirsh> what do i need to do to dual boot with grub? i've tried editing grub.conf, but i still get no menu when i grub starts (it boots kubuntu directly). i want to be able to choose what linux kernel to boot.
<MrJangles> hey, whats a good ftp server to use?
<mirsh> *start grub :D
<mister_roboto> can someone tell me if there is one package name to install kde on ubuntu that will pull in almost everything else?
<Red_Herring> pro ftp
<mister_roboto> MrJangles: might want to just go with ssh and forget ftp
<stian> mister_roboto, yes, kubuntu-desktop
<Red_Herring> mister_roboto: kubuntu_desktop
<Red_Herring> or kde
<MrJangles> ya
<Red_Herring> but ya want the kubuntu look, right?
<mister_roboto> stian: Red_Herring: thx
<MrJangles> do browsers support that tho?
<Red_Herring> MrJangles: yup
<mister_roboto> that's right, I want to end up with a KDE desktop
<rosemary> stian - there is no /etc/resolv.conf file
<stian> hmm
<stian> this is a little out of my league though :/
<kernel_i386> rosemary: maybe /home/user/ .conf ? *G*
<rosemary> stian just reading notes from setting previous network - I need to copy this pc /etc/resolv.conf file to kubuntu
<MrJangles> is there anything i have to do to start it?
<MrJangles> sorry nvm
<unholy> If its any help, my resolv.conf contains just two lines:
<unholy> nameserver 194.168.8.100
<unholy> nameserver 194.168.4.100
<mister_roboto> MrJangles: to start ssh you mean?
<rosemary> kernel_i386: says command not found
<rosemary> unholy thanks I'll take a look at man pc also
<kernel_i386> ok.. sry.. don't ask me .. I am a bloody linux noob
<MrJangles> my ssh is started, i can connect via an ssh client, but i would like to connect with browser ftp to my web server
<unholy> np
<rosemary> unholy I think mine will be nameserver 192.168.1.1 but will lokk
<MrJangles> how do i do that?
<stian> MrJangles, i believe you will have to set up an ftpserer that accepts passive connections
<unholy> rosemary: cool, okay.
<mister_roboto> MrJangles: konqueror has it built in (fish protocol)
<MrJangles> i want to be able to access it from a windows machine aswell
<stian> as mentioned
<MrJangles> ya
<MrJangles> mister says i can use ssh tho
<mister_roboto> MrJangles: other browsers you will need to tell it what the handler program is for that protocol (or find a plugin to do so)
<Nomad411> thanks for bringing up resolv.conf, I think I just found out why networking has always been slower on my linux box.  I just added the name servers from teh ISP :)
<MrJangles> bah, forget it lol, what can i use for an ftp server?
<MrJangles> i dont need to be that secure
<stian> MrJangles, if you just want to access your /home/user directory, you can use WinSCP3 with the same login as when logging in with sh
<Nomad411> proftpd is good
<dell500> anyone here know why there isn't a /src/ folder in kubuntu?? trying to install projectM
<Nomad411> easy to manage
<stian> ssh, it works out of the box
<MrJangles> ya, i thought about winSCP
<Nomad411> sftp you mean?
<MrJangles> but i think i would rather stick with an ftp server
<stian> okay then try proftpd
<rosemary> unholy stian now I see it /etc/resolv.conf needs my isp as nameserver
<MrJangles> excellent
<unholy> great
<stian> rosemary, ah, you got it working now?
<MrJangles> ty, miser_roboto, stian
<MrJangles> t
<rosemary> stian updating as we speak :-)
<stian> rosemary :)
<unholy> cool :)
<rosemary> glad I kept notes from previous set up
<stian> hehe, I have a whole notebook for stuff like that :P
<unholy> Glad I logged in or I would be having the same problem next week :)
<rosemary> unholy wasn't following before - are you transferring from mandriva?
<unholy> rosemary, yes. I've been using it since 9.0.
<rosemary> yes - I keep email instructions too
<rosemary> unholy -new to linux really started with 10.1 last year and still on 2005, but this looks very good
<rosemary> liked apt-get in debian
<Nomad411> does networking need to be restarted if changes ar emade to resolv.conf?  No huh?
<unholy> rosemary, I thought you were on it much longer. I remember talking to you about Irish heritage a long time ago.
<rosemary> unholy I did dabble with it a few years ago, but never really got the hang of it and went back to windows
<rosemary> unholy then bought new pc two years ago, and dual boot now
<rosemary> unholy windows for scanner and family tree records
<unholy> rosemary oh. Have you heard of Gramps for linux? (family tree software)
<rosemary> Nomad411: I didn't restart.  Simply made the /etc/resolv.conf file added the info and connected
<Nomad411> That's what I thought, good :)
<rosemary> unholy yes I have it installed but used to FTM and like the print output better
<unholy> okay :)
<Nomad411> is FTM related to RTFM?
<mars> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<rosemary> Nomad411: but I'm pretty green, just following some old email instructions I had from a maling list
<unholy> When someone says RTFM, you say F*** the manual!
<mars> !javadebs
<Nomad411> lol
<Nomad411> ok..
<Nomad411> thanbks
<unholy> no problem :)
<mars> helpful bot :/
<Nomad411> hehe
<Nomad411> yes, don't feed it
<mars> I still dont know what java i need to install to run limewire and azureus
<Nomad411> I go for the Sun one
<Nomad411> from their website
<Nomad411> though I don't know about limewire
<Nomad411> Blackdown seems to have issues to me
<arrinmurr> mars: http://users.lichtsnel.nl/~seveas/pool/java/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb
<rosemary> Nomad411: I couldn't get blackdown going in mandriva
<Nomad411> rosemary: me either back then
<Nomad411> ok, I have SCP client installed on windows, inside of qemu, but I still don't knwo what to point to to connect to my linux
* Nomad411 is off to retm
<rosemary> Nomad411: think someone from #mandriva talked me through it in the end
<Nomad411> rtfm
<arrinmurr> mars: and after it's installed, you need to run "sudo update-alternatives --config java" to choose that the newly installed java should be used by default
<rosemary> hope I don't have same problem with kubuntu
<unholy> I found suns java easy to get going in mandriva.
<Lord_Athur> where are the files of the wiki documentation?, I use dokuwiki
<unholy> Setting up the likes of firefox to acknowlege it wasnt that easy mind you, but the java was there.
<Nomad411> My god qemu is a complete software  :)
<rosemary> unholy putting in the link was a problem with firefox I think
<unholy> oh
<unholy> yeah, I did so much messing around with flash / java / realplayer that I forget how I actually got them working. This time, Ill keep a notebook.
<rosemary> unholy I do have my notes somewhere - just hope I can follow them, but I've written down the above instructions anyway
<Nomad411> unholy: great idea to keep a log book with each machine
<Nomad411> arghh.. compiling qemu to have kqemu seems to be a bit complex.. They hate gcc 4 to start with..   Is there a kqemu already made for the qemu in kubuntu?
<Nomad411> !kqemu
<Nomad411> Why did I even wonder.. Lol
<\merry> gn8 all
<rosemary> installing xuntu-desktop now - anyone using it?
<Nomad411> niht
<Nomad411> didn't know about it until tonight :)
<Nomad411> look forward to your feedback though
<rosemary> Nomad411: xfce?
<Nomad411> yes
<unholy> Nomad411, yes. And on paper too!
<unholy> I've just read a brief article on Ubuntu. The author suggest that its not preferable for people who have been using other distros.http://www.whydontyou.org.uk/blog/2006/01/21/ubuntu-is-not-the-only-distro/
<unholy> If anyone has nothing better to do that is :)
<rosemary> Nomad411: I like it - use it in mandriva and vectorlinux
<rosemary> unholy will take a look while I wait for my download
<unholy> okay rosemary
<rosemary> unholy link not working
<unholy> http://www.whydontyou.org.uk/blog/2006/01/21/ubuntu-is-not-the-only-distro/
<unholy> Try that?
<unholy>  The first one worked for me there.
<rosemary> working
<unholy> ok
<Nomad411> funny, they SAY there are other distros, but never mention one that's easier for the avergage user
<unholy> If ubuntu uses apt-get, then I dont think its too hard to configure that to install software. Maybe for a totally new user.
<rosemary> Nomad411: well so far kubuntu is easy to install packages, but I've only had it 22 hours :-)
<rosemary> unholy my main interest will be dependency issues
<Nomad411> not 22 hours installing I hope..
<unholy> yes.
<rosemary> Nomad411: nope! :-)
<unholy> When people say "an rpm based" distro, does that include .deb files?
<Nomad411> nope
<LeeJunFan> Hard to use is a relative term. After using linux almost soley for the last 9 years I find windows difficult to use.
<unholy> Good.
<rosemary> unholy probably my main issue with mandriva
<unholy> me too.
<Nomad411> rpm is it,s own thing, BUT you can use them here normally, using "alien"
<mister_roboto> unholy: you think adept or synaptic is hard for new users?
<rosemary> unholy think they are two distinct systems for packaging
<unholy> rosemary: I wanted to remove a fax program or something, and it wanted to remove loads of unrelated stuff like audio drivers before it would let me do it.
<unholy> mister_roboto: I've never used them. The article seems to think its an issue when trying to configure other sources I presume.
<unholy> *article=author.
<rosemary> seems as though ubuntu and kubuntu make their own packages for heaps of commonly used applications
<unholy> yes
<rosemary> unholy yes - same with installing, and urpmi didn't always do what it should
<unholy> I've searched for all the apps I use, and theyre all there. Even odd ones like kxdocker.
<mister_roboto> unholy: seems easier to me than tracking down windows software over the net :)
<rosemary> unholy in kubuntu?
<mister_roboto> unholy: and safer
<Nomad411> I've never missed anything having switched to Ubuntu
<Nomad411> quit ethe opposite :)
<unholy> rosemary: yes, theyre all there for kubuntu. I just googled "appname ubuntu"
<unholy> mister_roboto: well, youre definately installing to a nicer environment.
<rosemary> unholy: I have to confess I haven't done a lot of reading yet.  Got it because thought it would go onto this older P2
<unholy> I see.
<rosemary> Nomad411: how does it go dual booting do you know?
<Nomad411> very well
<rosemary> unholy - good idea, I'll try that
<Nomad411> and for those that install windows after linux..  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<unholy> rosemary: I know that when you go to install SimplyMEPIS, it reccomends the 2.4 kernel for older hardware and 2.6 for the newer hardware. But I really dont know anything beyond that :)
<unholy> Nomad411: Excellent! I can never help people with that problem.
<rosemary> unholy: I have tried simplyMEPIS but haven't got my notes handy
<rosemary> unholy: I have tried simplyMEPIS but haven't got my notes handy
<unholy> ah :)
<unholy> ah :)
<rosemary> I think the time is coming when I will recover more of my windows partiton and reinstall whatever linux I decide to use
<rosemary> unholy it is supposed to be very good
<unholy> rosemary: I ran the livecd once on my laptop and liked it. But my cdrom is faulty so I couldnt spend much time with it.
<Nomad411> is anyone here using kqemu?
<Nomad411> i used the script to install/compile and it ended up with an eror loading the module.. I wonder if it,s normal
<rosemary> unholy: for some reason my notes are minimal - found them.  Didn't keep it long at all
<unholy> rosemary: Thanks anyway. You've certainly done the rounds as well. At this stage I dont mind putting time into getting it working, but I want it to get working and stay working. I could never get what I wanted 100% in Mandriva so hopefully a month or two on kubuntu will sort me out.
<[g2] > is there the equivalent of a kubuntu debootstrap ?
<Nomad411> unholy: great start  --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<unholy> Cheers Nomad411!
<unholy> What OS had you before this Nomad411 ?
<rosemary> unholy: part of it for me is supportive community as well.  I am not linux knowledgabel enough to be able to figure things out from the RTFM suggestion always
<Nomad411> I started with Slackware, then had the obligatory redHat for a long time, then discovered Mandrake, tried various BSDs, and of course always had all the needed windows for work
<blackflag> hello all
<Nomad411> switched to Ubuntu one day, was intrigued by teh name, then found that I coudl get KDE by going Kubuntu, an dhere I am..
<Nomad411> My Windows machien died yesterday, and I don't think I care.. ;)
<unholy> LOL
<Nomad411> especially now that qemu allows me to run win98 in a VM so that i can check my webpages against IE 6
<unholy> cool! Whats the performance like? Or have you used it yet?
<Nomad411> I'll be gettin gthe CPU from the windows box an dupdating this one
<blackflag> Can someone tell me how I could tell apache2 to diplay a "bin"- file ina browser?
<Nomad411> I am using it now, it's useable, but not a racer
<unholy> right
<blackflag> Does someone know what I have to add to DirectoryIndex?
<Nomad411> that's why I just added kqemu (Speed boost) and taht,s where I am now, just finished recomoiling
<Nomad411> qemu is free and open, kqemu is free and closed
<unholy> I see.
<unholy> Interesting though. Windows98 can be handy.
<Nomad411> blackflag: display?
<unholy> And its lightweight.
<Nomad411> yup
<blackflag> What I mean is
<unholy> Actually, I liked ME a lot.
<Nomad411> blackflag:  directory listing?
<blackflag> you can tell to apache2 what kind of files should be displaed in a browser
<Nomad411> as in parsed and displayed?
<blackflag> index.php , index.html......
<Nomad411> your bin file will be listed?
<Nomad411> ohh ok..
<Nomad411> it,s in mime.types
<Nomad411> coudl be found in /etc directly I think
<Nomad411>  let me go check to be sure
<Nomad411> do you mean that .bin is a text file for your system?
<blackflag> no, I installed mailman
<Nomad411> oh..
<blackflag> and I dont have a webgui
<Nomad411> it's to interact with mailman?
<blackflag> when I browse to domein.tld/mailman/create
<Nomad411> web interface?
<Nomad411> haven",t used mailman in a while.. :(
<blackflag> then I can download a file but it should be  a website displayed
<blackflag> so its a apache2 issue
<Nomad411> I must b esleepier than I thought, I don,t get it..
<blackflag> I googled but cant find a solution
<rosemary> hope the 3Gb hard drive is going to be enough
<Nomad411> so, .bin is actually what, php code?  perl?
<blackflag> dont know its a mailman file
<Nomad411> brb
<unholy> rosemary, you'll have to stay away from multimedia I guess, but the distro is on a 600MB CD so I guess youll be okay for productivity.
<Nomad411> blackflag: can you give me the URL to check?
<Nomad411> I think it's a setting up cgi-bin from mailman
<Nomad411> to be recognized by apache
<rosemary> unholy: but should be enough for email and browsing
<unholy> rosemary definately.
<rosemary> unholy: that's all that's needed for my mother
<unholy> Excellent, thats perfect for her I guess. Will she be using dialup or broadband connection?
<Nomad411> rosemary: You coudl have made it a LiveCd machien and used the 3 Gb for data :)
<unholy> Nomad411 is on the ball :)
<rosemary> dialup connection, broadband is still pretty expensive here.  I am still on dialup also.  There's talk it will get cheaper this year
<unholy> Mind you, on a p2 Id say the CD would be painfully slow.
<Nomad411> yes thre is that
<rosemary> Nomad411: it's quite slow
<Nomad411> but once booted, leave it be :)
<Nomad411> yes I guess so
<Red_Herring> oooooooo, i just finished hl2!
<Red_Herring> thats a good game!
<Nomad411> lol, I still have to play it.. Waiting for it to go down enough in price.. I hate paying $60 when it falls to $10 a few years later
<unholy> Nomad411: That reminds me of when we had to get up an hour before the alarm clock to heat the water.
<rosemary> Nomad411: :-) don't think she'd be happy doing that.  Actually I haven't had any emails from her, so don't think she's actually using the machine I gave her
<Nomad411> It was beautiful
<unholy> :)
<Nomad411> loking
<Red_Herring> Nomad411: the game?
<unholy> rosemary: what are they charging roughly for broadband? Just curious.
<jung> anybody know if konversation comes with a transparency setting?
<rosemary> unholy anything from about NZ$39 upwards I think, but will just check
<blackflag> no,sorry, in the moment it is on testsystems in a lan
* Red_Herring has comcast, and its about 50 a month for him
<Nomad411> jung: maybe using QT configuration
<unholy> rosemary: If thats per month, its cheaper than here.
<Red_Herring> 4000kbs
<Red_Herring> (.5MB a second)
<rosemary> unholy: what about exchange rate?
<rosemary> just checking my ISPs rates
<unholy> Well, line rental for the phone is seperate anyway, but we pay about ?35 per month for a 2meg line. Thats about $70 for you.
<_mars_> Hi I need to put some files from /usr/lib to other but i cant cause it says that i am not root. How to login as root and do it?
<rosemary> unholy: I think maybe 39.95, but will make sure.  Set up fees as well
<Nomad411> blackflag: Does thsi help?  http://freemars.org/howto/mailman.html   Look at the apache2 configuration
<unholy> rosemary: I live with two more nerds so it works out at ?10 per month each, or 20 of your dollars. Its okay. I use it a LOT ;)
<_mars_> ?
<Nomad411> _mars_: !sudo
<Nomad411> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<unholy> jung: I dont think so , but kopete does as far as I know.
<unholy> jung: kopete supports IRC too by the way.
<jung> unholy thanks
<Nomad411> unholy: does it do irc well though?
<_mars_> Yes but what is a command to move catalog to other place?
<Nomad411> I shoudl try it, curious to see irc in a messenging client
<rosemary> unholy I am very tempted to get this winter, instaed of pay television
<jung> i don't think so
<unholy> Nomad411: Its handy as hell. Kopete also has a skype plugin, so that means I dont need xchat or skype cluttering up my screen (although you do need skype installed).
<Nomad411> _mars_: what,s "catalog"?
<unholy> jung: It was a feature in the last version, but it didn't work. I would assume they have it fixed by now.
<Nomad411> really?  Well I'm tryign it then.. I can't use skype, I have a weird feedback loop where people hear themselves even though I use headphones
<jung> unholy i can't find it if they do have it
<unholy> jung: Thats assuming youre using kde3.5
<jung> how do i find out what version of kde i'm using?
<unholy> click the launcher (start button). Its on the side of the menu.
<jung> all it says is kubuntu
<_mars> ?
<jung> 5.10
<unholy> jung: right click on the panel and go "panel menu" -> "help" -> "about kde"
<Nomad411> damn!! Kopete is another app that segment faults since I got 3.5.1
<jung> 3.4.3
<Nomad411> :((((
<jung> should i upgrade it to 3.5?
<rosemary> unholy is skype easy to install and get working?
<jung> are there any advantages to upgrading?
<unholy> jung: same as me so. I can show you where the setting is (although it doesnt work).
<kernel_i386> hey
<_mars> I need to put files from /usr/local/lib to /usr/lib but i dont know what command schould i use in command line as a root
<unholy> rosemary: its the easiest app I have ever installed or used :)
<kernel_i386> how can I find out which styles I used last installation?
<kernel_i386> Red_Herring: here?
<hatake_kakashi> _mars: copy or move?
<Nomad411> _mars_: sudo mv    ?
<yobrobo> heres a command to set your root password      sudo passwd root
<kernel_i386> Nomad411: :D
<unholy> jung: run kopete and go to the settings tab and select "configure kopete"
<rosemary> unholy: what about the microphone etc heard that can be difficult to get going
<Red_Herring> here
<kernel_i386> how can I find out which styles / themes I used?
<hatake_kakashi> anyone got samba sharing ntfs partition?
<kernel_i386> coz I dunno which I installed last time..
<unholy> rosemary: you can buy an "official" headset, but I just use headphones. Thatway you dont get feed back through whatever microphone you use.
<Red_Herring> kernel_i386: look under systemsettings --> apperence --> themes
<jung> unholy ok im there
<unholy> Youre typical cheap internet mic is fine.
<unholy> jung: click on Appearance and the "chat window"
<unholy> jung: see down the bottom?
<kernel_i386> well.. and then? ... I don't have them "installed"!.. and I don't know the name of it..!
<rosemary> unholy: separate headphones and mic?  I did buy a combination set but my son comandeered it :-)
<jung> yes i see it
<kernel_i386> so how can I find out which one I had .. I have a backup of my old home dir
<Red_Herring> hmmm
<Red_Herring> wierd
<Red_Herring> i went to kde control center
<Red_Herring> and appearance and themes
<unholy> rosemary: hehe. Well, I use a laptop. The mic is builtin, and sometimes I connect to PC speakers. But I think the problems people are having is actually feedback. Which is a sound thing.
<Red_Herring> and theme manager
<Red_Herring> and i can instlal themes
<unholy> rosemary: I highly reccomend skype. Especially since you can use it through kopete.
<kernel_i386> Red_Herring - I know - but if you forgot "which" theme you had installed before.. it's not that easy :)
<mars_> hatake_kakashi: copy
<Red_Herring> true
<yobrobo> _mars, here's a command to set your root password      sudo passwd root
<Nomad411> skype is excellent
<jung> are any of you running any themes for KDE?
<Red_Herring> i really like baghira
<Red_Herring> its OSX
<unholy> rosemary: mind you, I think for conversations you really need a better connection than dialup.
<Red_Herring> but its a memory hog
<kernel_i386> ah.. I think I got it..
<Nomad411> yobrobo: I think it's not recommended to use root directly
<hatake_kakashi> mars_: sudo cp -Rv /usr/local/lib /usr/lib
<kernel_i386> mine is called System++
<Nomad411> yup, baghira here too
<kernel_i386> System++ rulez
<Nomad411> System++ is a theme?
<kernel_i386> and which font are you using ?
<yobrobo> yes I tend to be more direct
<kernel_i386> dunno Nomad411 ... it's window decoration ..
<rosemary> unholy: yes - just need others to set it up too
<rosemary> unholy: my ISP $43.95/month 3Gb or 49.95 for 6 Gb
<Red_Herring> wow, baghira is a memory hogging bastard child
<unholy> Thats true. I have a friend doing an internship in France so I can talk to him for hours now for nothing :)
<kernel_i386> rosemary: your isp sucks
<kernel_i386> yes Red_Herring .. I expierenced that
<Nomad411> Red_Herring: If yuo knwo anythign that looks as nice and uses less memory, I'll want to hear
<_mars_> When i use cp it says that it mises firdt location
<kernel_i386> after the switch to system++ my system was like 20% faster :D
<Red_Herring> Nomad411: im on it
<Nomad411> kernel_i386: can't find system++   any links?
<kernel_i386> hmm..
<kernel_i386> it's here :D
<kernel_i386> haven't found it on google.. neither
<rosemary> kernel_i386: broadband is still expensive here in NZ
<unholy> rosemary: your ISP charges less than they do here. Thats just over ?20 per month for a 3 meg line.
<kernel_i386> NZ?
<kernel_i386> new zealand
<rosemary> there's set up costs also
<rosemary> and modem
<unholy> oh. Yeah, most of them dont charge for those anymore.
<unholy> You can opt to install yourself here, then theres no charge. Installation just means connection the router/modem to the phone line.
<kernel_i386> has nobody else "system++" in appearance - window decoration manager?
<rosemary> my ISP does but looking at some other options now - slow because doing the xububtu-desktop install on same line
<unholy> ouch!
<rosemary> I've heard that there's another company ofering cheaper braodband but not sure which one
<rosemary> unholy talks about doing something to the phone line, and then need splitters on every telephone jack, but they are not expensive
<unholy> rosemary: okay, it must be different there. Here its like connecting an answering machine between youre phoneline and telephone.
<unholy> Oh, sorry!
<unholy> splitters! :)
<Nomad411> kernel: I don't
<unholy> rosemary: the splitter is to stop the phone interfering with the broadband (or vice versa).
<unholy> It basically like those adapters that let you plug two sets of plugs into the one socket.
<rosemary> unholy it may be that I can do it myself, sometimes the companies have these offers but don't mention the DIY option
<apappu> Hello All
<Nomad411> hey!
<apappu> I was trying to compile qt 3 when I am getting this error /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXmu
<apappu> any help
<unholy> rosemary: I promise you can do it :)
<apappu> how
<Nomad411> apappu: dunno
<Nomad411> :)
<unholy> rosemary: theres a blurb on it here http://www.filesaveas.com/broadband.html
<apappu> can any one helo me with tihs error /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXmu
<unholy> rosemary: no use to you now really , but it might give you an idea of how simple it is.
<rosemary> unholy okay will bookmark and read
<rosemary> unholy what sorts of things do I need to look for when choosing.  Have heard there is some pitfalls regarding the amounts
<Nomad411> apappu: Found this..
<Nomad411> I just checked out from cvs and had the same problem, even when compiling the main modules (I am running SuSE 9.3). The library libXmu.a is located in /usr/X11R6/lib. There is probably an elegant way to add this to the library paths in the make file configuration, but I solved it by making a link to /usr/X11R6/lib/libXmu.a in /usr/lib.
<Nomad411> at http://www.jahshaka.org/index.php?option=com_forum&Itemid=45&page=viewtopic&t=367&sid=4bd5978987953b6db5d2942ba4265bed
<unholy> amounts of what rosemary?
<Nomad411> apappu: read the page for which I sent a link, there may be more to be done
<unholy> rosemary: you mean money-wise or bandwidth?
<camo> hehe.. im using ubuntu, but i installed KDE.. is that the same thing?
<BOZZY> Just a quick question...  If you have an already existing linux distro, in my case it's OpenSuse, is it possible to install Kubuntu over OpenSuse and still have my Windows XP working, with a lilo boot screen also available?
<unholy> BOZZY: And overwrite the opensuse? Sure its easy. Just use the same partitions when installing the new one. Double check on the winXP though.
<rosemary> unholy: both - the likely amount of bandwidth I'd need
<BOZZY> thanks unholy... just worried about the XP though since my pops uses it :)
<unholy> rosemary, you only need 1MB.
<unholy> rosemary: That was all we had in IRE for a year or so. They upgraded the lines to 2MB, and I swear, no one noticed the difference.
<unholy> rosemary: unless you want to download movies or something.
<rosemary> unholy: here's a better offer http://www.orcon.net.nz/products/bitstream/residential
<unholy> rosemary: thats okay. But you have to buy all the hardware youreself. Theyre probably cheap though.
<unholy> rosemary: thats not too bad, but dont stop looking yet.
<rosemary> unholy: free modem offer at present, but still the line enabling fee
<rosemary> unholy: actually no that's free also at present - hmmm
<unholy> rosemary: Here, when I call a new ISP, they tell me on the phone if DSL is enabled in my area. For example, if your neighbour has it, then you probably have it. DSL is just a modification to the regular phone line to make broadband possible.
<unholy> rosemary: thats not bad then.
<rosemary> unholy: yes they're waiving set up fees
<rosemary> that's a bit of a trick then isn't it?
<unholy> rosemary: It seems that way. I might not be bang on there, but I know that DSL is enabled at your local exchange that server your area, not your house specifically.
<unholy> *server - serves.
<rosemary> unholy: seems like a way of keeping tabs to make more money, and then use it to hook customers when offering it for free
<rosemary> I am extremely tempted - means changing email address again though
<Red_Herring> checking out themes, hafta log off
<unholy> rosemary: also check the contract. I'm in with these guys for a year regardless.
<Nomad411> get a fixed email address somewhere, then redirect to whatever ISp you use, that's what I,ve been doin gfor yers
<Nomad411> years
<unholy> rosemary: It shouldnt mean changing address, unless your email was with your last ISP.
<unholy> or just use an email client to work with a fixed address. Forget the ISP.
<Nomad411> I need a module to be loaded at boot, where do I put it?  I can't find an rc.local by the way, is it used ?
<rosemary> sounds a bit complicated to me :-) to use email client and fixed address
<debianlogger> anyone not speaking english or german around?
<unholy> rosemary: hehe, if you want a gmail invite ill send you one. Its dead easy to point kmail to it. You can change ISPs and Distros to your hearts content then :)
<Nomad411> debianlogger: How would they understand your english?
<Nomad411> :)
<debianlogger> ah, that's a point ;-)
<Nomad411> debianlogger: are you looking for a spceific language to speak with?
<rosemary> unholy: I have gmail already, but use Thunderbird
<debianlogger> br or ca or cy or da or es or et or eu or fr or hi or hu or is or it o ja or nb or nl............
<mars> Hi what is a command to move file from one place to another?
<Nomad411> lol, ok
<mars> ?
<Nomad411> I'm ca-fr
<unholy> rosemary: And Thunderbird works with your gmail okay?
<unholy> mars: mv
<mars> My thunderbird works great with gmail
<rosemary> unholy: no I simply use firefox for that
<rosemary> most of my email is my ISP one
<unholy> rosemary: You'll never look back once you set it up. :) Its really easy too.
<unholy> rosemary: didnt you write a few help articles for Mandrake a few years ago? Just occurred to me there.
<debianlogger> already solved the problem
<rosemary> doing this install is proof that I need broadband!
<kernel_i386> somebody here who uses vsftpd?
<jung> is there any way to disable the kde panel?
<unholy> jung: as in not have it at all?
<jung> yea or hide it
<jung> i downloaded some plastic taskbar for superkaramba
<unholy> jung: you can hide it easily by right clicking and configureing it.
<jung> unholy k, thanks i'll try that
<unholy> jung: np
<rosemary> unholy no must have been someone else - I did add some stuff to the twiki about my camera or something though
<unholy> rosemary: maybe that was it.
<Nomad411> kde panel:  kicker?
<Red_Herring> yup
<Red_Herring> to restart it: killall kicker, kicker
<rosemary> unholy probably that or card reader
<Nomad411> yes, just hide it. If it's liek ksmoothdock, if you kill kicker, you look your menu in teh dock as well
<kernel_i386> Nomad411: are you using vsftpd?
<Nomad411> How do i have a module be loaded at boot (kqmenu), do I add it to /etc/modules.conf?
<Red_Herring> i like the crystal window boarder
<Nomad411> kernel_i386:  Nope, proftpd
<Nomad411> !module
<ubotu> Nomad411: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Nomad411> !modules
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Nomad411
<unholy> rosemary: It was a fuji wasnt it :)
<kernel_i386> Red_Herring: you?
<Nomad411> !modules.conf
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Nomad411
<Red_Herring> kernel_i386: what
<kernel_i386> vsftpd
<Red_Herring> hm, never tried it
<Nomad411> arggg.. found it.. The queivalent of rc.local
<Red_Herring> i always used proftp
<Red_Herring> pftpd
<mars> I have wine and wine tools and i have ragnarok online on hd. How to run it?
<kernel_i386> pftpd is better than vsftpd?
<rosemary> unholy no sony camera and I can't remember the card reader - don't actually the reader anyway :-)
<unholy> rosemary: hehe, okay. I dont know how I saw it so.
<Nomad411> well good nigth all, it was fun ;0
<rosemary> unholy think I'm going to do the broadband thing - only another $15/month
<zblach> weird thing. I have a cd that i am unable to mount.
<zblach> i can get it in windows/
<zblach> why not here?
<zblach> or, is there a work around/
<unholy> rosemary: I think its well worth it. the installation is simple in my experience (Ive been with 3 ISPs - I know, Im a slut).
<_ice> how the hell do you un mount in ubuntu ?
<_ice> I tried un-mount
<_ice> un_mount
<_ice> unmount
<_ice> nothing works
<_ice> anyone around
<unholy> rosemary: the only thing to do is check out the actual ISP, make sure theyre not assholes. There are a few here. when things go wrong they become more distant.
<Red_Herring> _ice: umount
<_ice> ahh
<_ice> ok
<_ice> thx
<Red_Herring> :-D
<_ice> getting premission errors with k3b
<Red_Herring> sudo
<_ice> and I can't k3bsetup2 to work
<Red_Herring> or kdesu
<_ice> says none of my cdroms are mounted ?
<_ice> how can i fix this with k3b
<Red_Herring> umount /dev/cdrom?
<rosemary> unholy this ISP won the Netguide award last year
<unholy> rosemary: We have a forum in ireland called boards.ie. Theres a comms/broadband section where everyone rated the different companies.
<unholy> rosemary: Thats pretty auspicious :)
<_ice> umount: /dev/scd0 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<rosemary> I know of another ISP which had some bad press on the LUG mailing list
<_ice> and my dvd burner is sg0
<unholy> rosemary: I dont think those guys are wise to the mailing list / forum thing. They can be blacklisted in a matter of days :)
<_ice> and everytime  I use the dvdrom drive my only drive ... konquerer comes up with media:cdrom0 not connected ?
<Red_Herring> what do i do with .ktheme files?
<Red_Herring> !ktheme
<ubotu> Red_Herring: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Red_Herring> !.ktheme
<ubotu> Red_Herring: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<zblach> lolol!
<Red_Herring> dammit
<Red_Herring> seriously, what do i do with .ktheme files?
<rosemary> unholy just wondering if there will be a problem with the adsl modem.  It is usb - waiting for the information page to load
<unholy> rosemary: its usb but it should have an ethernet connection also.
<unholy> Usb usually means ethernet and usb, whereas ethernet means jsut ethernet.
<rosemary> unholy it has an ehternet connection - does that mean I can connect to ethernet switch?
<rosemary> :-) crossed messages
<rosemary> unholy could you check this for me please http://dynalink.co.nz/modemsadsl_cur.htm?prod=RTA1320
<Red_Herring> anyone, what do i do with .ktheme?
<rosemary> so I would plug it into the Uplink port?
<unholy> Sure Ill check it. If it has ethernet, then you connect your network card to it with an ethernet cable. The you connect the modem to your phone line vi the filter.
<unholy> rosemary: That seems quite good.
<rosemary> unholy okay that's using the cables with the larger connectors on it via the three box port
<rosemary> unholy that's the free modem offer so will go with that.  Can use the ethernet port
<unholy> thats perfect.
<unholy> I uninstalled the gimp earlier...I was gonna draw a picture.
<rosemary> gimp seems to need a lot of learning
<unholy> You cant just draw a circle. Thats the big shock.
<unholy> Theres a free book on it actually. Its very good.
<unholy> http://manual.gimp.org/en/
<unholy> I'm actually confusing that with the book on blender, but its still good.
<unholy> Goodnight folks. Its after 3am here so I'm going to sleep :)
<rosemary> night unholy
<humboldt> I want to downgrade a lib and everything that depends on it!
<humboldt> apt wants to deinstall all and everything instead
<humboldt> How to convince it otherwise?
<kernel_i386> could anybody help me with vsftpd?
<kernel_i386> it won't run ..
<kernel_i386> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/539522
<kernel_i386> that's the config..
<kernel_i386> do I have to do something with "Iptables"?
<pr1r> hey does anyone know a program similar to acid or fruity loops... for linux
<jung> anybody know how to put the time prompt in eterm?
<restagner> anybody have any luck printing from WindowsXP to a Linux box using CUPS?
<jonathon> Hello, I had a gcc error and tried to remove gcc to reinstall it; I stupidly did not check the preview in adept, and it went ahead and uninstalled all sorts of packages
<jonathon> is there any way i can install all default kubuntu packages?
<jung> reinstall gcc?
<jonathon> reinstall ALL default kubuntu packages
<jonathon> i got gcc reinstalled
<jung> sorry don't know
<jonathon> i think my only option may be to reinstall the whole os :(
<jung> probably
<jonathon> blast
<jonathon> well ... be back in an hour or so :(
<jung> gl
<OddAbe19> is there a way to show the System, Trash and Home icons on the desktop like stock kde?
<OddAbe19> is there a way to show the System, Trash and Home icons on the desktop like stock kde?
<OddAbe19> anyone alive?
<OddAbe19> is there a way to show the System, Trash and Home icons on the desktop like stock kde?
<jose> firefox closes when i enter into a page that has flash animations, although i suposedly installed the flash plugin. can anyone help me?
<yonkeltron> will dapper drake have kde 3.5 in it?
<mike> hey
<mike> I'm having problems running GUI programs as root
<mike> the popup dialog (kdesu) doesn't accept my pass, although  I can use 'su' just fine
<_vandal> your root pass is the same pass as your user you created during install
<_vandal> mike: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo?highlight=%28root%29
<Kamping_Kaiser> and if you enabled root (or ran automatix) you might have broken the gui tools, which don't like a root user
<mike> i did the expert install and i made a root pass on install
<_vandal> did you also make a user?
<mike> yes
<_vandal> cause i bet it wants that password
<_vandal> in the GUI
<mike> tried
<_vandal> well there are instructions on there
<_vandal> to put it back
<_vandal> although i enabled my root user
<_vandal> but left the gui to take my users password
<_vandal> and all works well
<mike> i'm running a seperate X session as root and using adept that way
<mike> i'll mess with it all later
<rosemary> can you set a root password after install is finsihed?
<_vandal> yes
<_vandal> scroll up for my link to the wiki
<rosemary> okay - I have that link bookmarked
<_vandal> coo
<hatake_kakashi> anyone know what's gam_server ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hatake_kakashi: it's a file monitoring daemon
<hatake_kakashi> Kamping_Kaiser: for monitoring changes to files?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh
<hatake_kakashi> Kamping_Kaiser: hmm ok, thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> is it not letting go of files again?
* Arcanimus yawns
* Kamping_Kaiser pours open saus into Arcanimus
<Arcanimus> :\
<hatake_kakashi> Kamping_Kaiser: nfi, its laggy, using 10% of cpu.. I noticed that a little more often when I tried to edit a file with vim through konsole.. and that's after using kpersonalizer
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm.
<Kamping_Kaiser> hatake_kakashi: just kill it and it should restart and be good again'
<Kamping_Kaiser> well, did for me
<hatake_kakashi> Kamping_Kaiser: lol, I have killed it a couple of times already, I've even sent the killall command for gam_server and yet it still uses 10%.. hmm
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. it should dies and restart, but behave. if it doesnt id look at it further
<hatake_kakashi> Kamping_Kaiser: yeah.. that's what I'm thinking of doing after I have done prelink
<Kamping_Kaiser> jj
<Kamping_Kaiser> mm
<hatake_kakashi> Kamping_Kaiser: andyway thanks for the info, I'll try and look into more detail later
<Kamping_Kaiser> np. gl
<hatake_kakashi> Kamping_Kaiser: ta, will need it :) and btw.. do you happen to know how to set the computer on boot to automatically get an ip address? I mean I chose the setup the network later, but I couldn't get around doing so, unless if I start hacking away at those init.d scripts, I have no other way, do you happen to have clues?
<nomasteryoda|w> so is anyone having good luck running kubuntu dapper-drake?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hatake_kakashi: open up the network config file and add a line to do DHCP lookup
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure what gui tools KDE has to do it
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'll just grab those lines for you
<hatake_kakashi> hmm network config file
<Kamping_Kaiser> in /etc/network/interfaces
<Kamping_Kaiser> auto eth0
<Kamping_Kaiser> iface eth0 inet DHCP
<hatake_kakashi> ahh, ta
<Kamping_Kaiser> np
<Kamping_Kaiser> i had to look that up - i have been off computers way to long :/
<hatake_kakashi> Kamping_Kaiser: heh, well at least ya found it :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> new the file, not what to put in it ;)
<hatake_kakashi> Kamping_Kaiser: I was thinking of making my own script to automatically get it on bootup via dhclient eth0 or something
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. way to geek. just use the right file ;)
<hatake_kakashi> Kamping_Kaiser: well, sometimes its possible to bend your back just to get certain things like that to work :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<hatake_kakashi> man, I still have lots of setting up and learning to do :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. we all do. you used any other distros? i asume yes, as you were thinking of hacking init...
<hatake_kakashi> Kamping_Kaiser: yeah, RH8 and SuSE Pro 8
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah ok :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> well ububuntu should be easy for you
<Kamping_Kaiser> *ubuntu
<hatake_kakashi> Kamping_Kaiser: well, I don't mind the easiness but I'm really looking for some sort of flexibility, and I also prefer KDE over Gnome so maybe my next target could be debian
<hatake_kakashi> probably dual boot kubuntu and debian? :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have Debian in a chroot
<Kamping_Kaiser> i just have to work out how to get it to xnest properly
<hatake_kakashi> heh
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have Kubuntu chrooted as well, same deal ;)
<hatake_kakashi> you want to use the two different X?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not at this stage.
<Kamping_Kaiser> atm i just want to make a new workspace, and have Kubuntu/Debian running in a workspace in xnest
<Kamping_Kaiser> that would be so cool!
<hatake_kakashi> ahh ok, was trying to figure out why you want to do xnest. The last time I was taught using it with xnest was to do xforwarding or something
<hatake_kakashi> nice
<Kamping_Kaiser> i will work on multiple x sessions later (Kubuntu and ubuntu side by side), but it's not a priority atm
<Kamping_Kaiser> the only reason i wasnt to learn Kubuntu is that i do most of my helping in #Kubuntu and #Kubuntu-offtopic, not #ubuntu ;)
<hatake_kakashi> Kamping_Kaiser: ditto, but when I was introduced to #kubuntu-offtopic by Hentai^XP, I later on paid a visit to #ubuntu and I realised how much questions was flowing around
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh.
* Kamping_Kaiser wondesr if this box has been hacked
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'm noticeing screwy netwoking stuff
* Kamping_Kaiser decides a reinstall is in order. bugger :(
<hatake_kakashi> eh that would have been bad
<trekkor> where do i find the newly available kde and why?
<hatake_kakashi> I was almost close to that stage once, but I realised that I can avoid it
<Kamping_Kaiser> hatake_kakashi: well I'm worried :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> trekkor: what?
<hatake_kakashi> Kamping_Kaiser: I can't imagine reinstalling constantly, it is not fun at all. I have done like 5 times already, mainly due to the changes in partitioning and switching boxes
<trekkor> kameron: why do i find it somewhere else than in http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35/ ?
<trekkor> Kamping_Kaiser: why do i find it somewhere else than in http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35/ ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hatake_kakashi: i havent reinstalled for ages (it's not something i do usualy), but not sure how to try and clean up
<trekkor> kameron: sorry. that was not meant for you (imo)
<kameron> trekkor, no prob bob
<Kamping_Kaiser> *shrug* i don't know about finding KDE
<trekkor> kameron :)
<hatake_kakashi> I was also annoyed at the fact that I downloaded a fair bit of deb packages, when it comes to reinstalling, I backed them up and after reinstalling, I came to realise that I missed the index files for those deb or whatever they are called, a small database
<hatake_kakashi> trekkor: what do you mean you find it somewhere else than in (url)?
<trekkor> hatake_kakashi: ok, i will begin with this: where do i find the newly available kde 3.5* packages?
<hatake_kakashi> !kde3.5.1
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, hatake_kakashi
<hatake_kakashi> !kde3.5
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<hatake_kakashi> trekkor: there's info on the web
<trekkor> hatake_kakashi: thanks
<hatake_kakashi> err kubuntu web
<hatake_kakashi> trekkor: np
<trekkor> hatake_kakashi: "Page last modified 15:13 Mon 28 November 2005" (hehe, i guess)
<hatake_kakashi> trekkor: o.O
<hatake_kakashi> just a question of curiousity, anyone here is running a PIII (Coppermine) @1.0GHz ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not me :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Hobbsee :) wb
<Hobbsee> hi Kamping_Kaiser ty
<Hobbsee> like the pics
<hatake_kakashi> Kamping_Kaiser: d*mn :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) good oh Hobbsee
<Kamping_Kaiser> hatake_kakashi:  ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> cant have everythjig
<hatake_kakashi> Kamping_Kaiser: I know but oh well, worth the try to ask :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: i wanted to show someone else, so i put them up on the web, i should have just done that :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> true
<Kamping_Kaiser> hatake_kakashi: i think pentium 3 is the only x86 i don't have ;/
<hatake_kakashi> Kamping_Kaiser: heh, I was curious about the cpu threshold temp, right now, as of writing, it is still doing that prelink, doing 100% load and the temp almost got around 58 degrees celsius
* Hobbsee didnt find prelink terribly useful
<Kamping_Kaiser> when it gets to about 60-70, start to worry :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> not a problem untill then
<Hobbsee> hehe @ madrush's exit message...
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0 er...
<hatake_kakashi> Hobbsee: d*mn, well, I'll have to wait and see, if not, I'll try a vanilla kernel.. and if that doesn't work, I'm going through the gung-ho style of gentoo :)
<hatake_kakashi> Kamping_Kaiser: ahh ok
<Hobbsee> what are you trying to do, anyway?
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<hatake_kakashi> Hobbsee: like to keep my system running a little faster if at all possible I know it sounds stupid, but I reckon it'd worth it, most of the time my computer is sitting there idling anyway heh :)
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: if i need a deb built, could i sweet talk  you into doing for me?
<hatake_kakashi> lol
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: what kinda deb?  !checkinstall
<Kamping_Kaiser> a metapackage probably. might have some data itself (or another package with the extra data)
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell me about checkinstall
<Hobbsee> into repos, or what?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ffs ubotu
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: no, just for non repo use
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Hobbsee> should be ok, if you build the source...
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> i might not need to do it, but I'm making sure i can find people to help/do it ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe yeah
* Hobbsee doesnt program, or build sources
<hatake_kakashi> Kamping_Kaiser: like farming out workload to other people's computers? :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> hatake_kakashi: more or less ;)
* Kamping_Kaiser wants to make his house into one big cluster
<Kamping_Kaiser> and run my desktop inside the cluster
<Hobbsee> hehe
<hatake_kakashi> Kamping_Kaiser: you can, having 16x xboxes, its feasable ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. i don't have any xboxes ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i do have lots of computers... ask Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<MadRush> hey quick question, does kubuntu normally ask you for a root password when installing? i thought it only asks you for a password for your user that you create
<_vandal> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<sampan> madrush  you thought correctly.
<MadRush> uh then i have an interesting problem
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<MadRush> it did indeed ask me for a root password
<Kamping_Kaiser> you have a root password?
<MadRush> yep
<_vandal> when?
<Kamping_Kaiser> did yourun the expert install?
<sampan> did you do the expert install?
<_vandal> did you do expert install?
<_vandal> yeah..
<MadRush> er yes
<sampan> lol
<MadRush> is that a normal circumstance of expert install?
<_vandal> yes
<MadRush> oh alright
<Kamping_Kaiser> if you don't put in a password it locks it for you
<MadRush> heh.. not such a good thing to do OS installs after a long day at work
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol.
<Kamping_Kaiser> depends on yhour work
<MadRush> its not particularly stressful work, just a particularly obnoxious co-worker. this one somehow managed to keep me from having a single consistent train of thought all day
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, score :/
* Kamping_Kaiser removes another proprietry app from his system - cedega
<MadRush> cedega == that commercialized wine thing, right?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh
<Kamping_Kaiser> now it's gone!
<MadRush> how is it, anyway
<Kamping_Kaiser> MadRush: so so. (well, good, if your willing to pay for it)
<MadRush> i wasnt aware of a non-paying version
<MadRush> i dont know if this is another common one, or a consequence of expert install, but you ever have a problem with that use su, such as adept (namely: Su returned with an error)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i think if you have a root user the gui tools in dke don't work rigth (i know they don't in gnome)
<Kamping_Kaiser> *however*
<Kamping_Kaiser> other people have said they had no issues, so ijm wondering if it's to do with the user+root having the same password
<MadRush> mine have different passwords
<MadRush> i mistakenly decided upon an extrememly long one for root...
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm.
<Kamping_Kaiser> that's anoying. lol
<MadRush> yeah
<MadRush> i can su in commandline ok with my long root pw
<sampan> madrush, it's breezy right? not dapper?  is it a fresh install?  or have you updated?  only time i got those su errors was in the first couple of days, when there were some admin mode/gui su bugs (fixed first week after release)
<Kamping_Kaiser> check your sudoers file
<MadRush> breezy-fresh-haven't updated
<sampan> i'd update right away -- i suspect that will fix it (after you restart kde) -- that first update was critical for kdebase
<MadRush> will do
<MadRush> funny thats why i was going to adept in the first place
<Kamping_Kaiser> sampan: i remember that now, media and the sudo tools were broken or something?
<sampan> i couldn't even change the clock/timezone without that update -- i'd get all sorts of errors and "conversation with su failed", etc.
<MadRush> really?
<MadRush> ive used the x86_32 version fo breezy with no issue on other systems
<MadRush> i now have a x86_64
<sampan> lol yeah -- i put in the wrong timezone and went to change it -- *thunk*  had to do some manual restart of the hwclock, but then all my GUI sudo/kdesu were borked till the updte
<MadRush> that takes the fun out of kubuntu heh
<sampan> kamping_kaiser  yeah -- it was right at the beginning.  my konq /media/ is -still- busted though
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh o_0
<MadRush> ive just started to use linux permanently and so far kubuntu just fits so much better than  other distros for me
<sampan> if i manually type in /media/ at the location bar, it works.  but auto-mounting and opening /media/ of a usb device, no-go
<MadRush> i havent actually tried regular debian, but at this point i dont see why, i dig kubuntu.
<MadRush> you ever use a distrobution and cant figure out why they did this or that or ten other things that make little sence?
<sampan> madrush  pretty much the same for me.  i tried a bunch of others, but kubuntu seemed best (i love apt, and the install is painless and the central repos are great -- plus the forums and irc -- it's a winning combo)
<MadRush> i decided to give suse a shot because it has a kernel module for my funky southbridge, but i couldnt get the gui tools to work properly (namely sax2, couldnt get my screen to do more than 800x600)
<MadRush> what user(s) should sudoers usually have for a normal (non-expert)install of kubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> just you
<MadRush> oh
<Kamping_Kaiser> uid 1000
<MadRush> mine's got root.
<MadRush> only root, actually
<Kamping_Kaiser> does it have %admin/?
<Kamping_Kaiser> *?
<MadRush>  nope
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. you can either add an admin line, then add users to the admin group, oradd users individualy
<sampan> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75324.html  <-- madrush
<sampan> oops missed him
<sampan> according to that thread, in the expert install the admin group isn't even created
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh ok.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i better remember that :/
<sampan> for me, google > memory
<sampan> ;x
<sampan> slower, but more likely to be correct
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
* Kamping_Kaiser has blinky google badge
<sampan> lol
* sampan is secretly jealous
* Kamping_Kaiser waves it around.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i got it the night google shouted drinks for everyone at the conf
<sampan> aiyo.  drinks on google?  when are they launching that internet service?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. it was part of linux.conf.au
<shreevatsa> how do I play midi files?
<mae> woo hoo
<scorpion007> Is there anything that can cause (k)ubuntu to not power off?
<Kamping_Kaiser> power off?
<scorpion007> It restarts fine, but stops saying: "powering down" and I have to press the switch to cut power
<scorpion007> but when shutting down*
<Kamping_Kaiser> and it's a atx compatible box?
<scorpion007> it never used to do it before..but started happening maybe a few days ago
<scorpion007> a64
<Kamping_Kaiser> perhaps after you ran a dist-upgrade ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i cant realy help fix the problem though :(
<scorpion007> The only major changes I did was installing the nforce drivers... :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<scorpion007> I modified the halt script...but only adding a few lines of code...
<scorpion007> I tried commenting the lines out though, and no difference :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<scorpion007> all I installed was network and sound..why did it have to break? :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> dunno :( havent seen the problem before
<scorpion007> where can I check the shutdown messages? is there a log somewhere?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i think so, but i don't know where
<kameron> scorpion007, check /var/log
<trekkor> how do i force mplayer show fractions of seconds after hh:mm:ss?
<sean_micken> does the freetype package in kubuntu use the bytecode interpreter?
<g33k> hi
<g33k> got some problems with my Internetconnection, can anyone help me ??
<seven_of_nine> hi! is there a way to boot up without starting the x server
<LiteHedd1d> i need help installing snort. anyone here familiar with getting snort running on ubuntu?
<LiteHedd1d> can i just install snort and acid from apt?
<Skrot> Hi. Any reasons why eth0 does not get DHCP-info during boot? /etc/network/interfaces says "iface eth0 inet dhcp". Dapper btw. :>
<bimberi> Skrot: does that file also have the line 'auto eth0' in it - if not give that a try
<Skrot> That's probably it. Thanks ;)
<bimberi> Skrot: np :)
<paolo> .....
<uhm> a
<killBill> okey
<seven_of_nine> is it possible to make kubuntu boot without loading X? Ive messed with my xorg file and i just get a black screen
<morrow> recovery mode
<seven_of_nine> does'nt work; same problem there
<morrow> than its not an X problem :)
<seven_of_nine> well it wasnt like that before i edited the xorg file and the problem occurs when trying to start x
<morrow> try to edit the grub boot line (the one with the "kernel " infront) and remove any words like splash and/or vga=...
<seven_of_nine> can i do that from the grub bootloader?
<Nightmare> hi. is somebody here who can speak german?
<morrow> seven_of_nine: yes.. select the recovery mode and than press "e" like edit
<morrow> after that select the kernel line and press "e" again... remove the vga= and splash words and press enter and after that "b" for boot
<Nightmare> kann mir jemand helfen? hab kubuntu installiert. jetzt will ich booten. klappt noch. aber wenn der dann ins kde wechseln will, macht er einfach garnix mehr. kann nur noch die maus bewegen. ist dann nur noch ein grauer bildschirm
<morrow> Nightmare: english in here
<Nightmare> k
<morrow> look for german channel via http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat
<paolo> hello
<Nightmare> thanks
<seven_of_nine> morrow thank you i did it now. this is great !
<paolo> qualkuno parla italiano?
<killBill> evrybody spack english?
<richard1> yes
<killBill> o shit
<richard1> I speaks english
<richard1> why?
<killBill> well i speack english
<killBill> no
<killBill> i speak italian
<richard1> is my first time using IRC, this is a chat?
<killBill> like me.. is my first time
<richard1> jejeje
<killBill> well i think this is a informatik chat
<richard1> this channel is for kubutu users?
<killBill> dai non  possibile... nessuno italiano?
<Hobbsee_away> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<killBill> yes
<killBill> thanks
<fatejudger> does anyone have an ATI card working on Dapper using the fglrx drivers?
<shoreflyer> hi there, anyone know why enable interface in network settings doesn't work for my wireless?
<shoreflyer> and, there seems to be 2 places to do the configruation
<shoreflyer> <-- very confused windows user
<DocTomoe> shoreflyer: youll most certainly need ndiswrapper
<fatejudger> I doubt that
<fatejudger> madwifi works great
<fatejudger> no need to go through all the trouble of setting up ndiswrapper
<DocTomoe> fatejudger: hm, never heard of this one
<shoreflyer> kwifimanager tells me my wireless works nicely
<fatejudger> DocTomoe: it's the default
<DocTomoe> fatejudger: since when?
<shoreflyer> the only problem is setting up the wireless wep and where
<fatejudger> shoreflyer: you probably didn't get an IP addresss
<fatejudger> *address
<shoreflyer> exactly
<fatejudger> shoreflyer: WEP should be around there somewhere if you really want to have it
<shoreflyer> but there is no prompting for the correct key or even an error message
<DocTomoe> shoreflyer: if you want an alphanumerical WEP entered, remember not to gibt "password", but "s:password"
<fatejudger> shoreflyer: doesn't really do you much good anyway
<fatejudger> shoreflyer: if you want to get an IP address using DHCP
<DocTomoe> else it tries to use your password as hexadecimal code
<fatejudger> shoreflyer: use the command "sudo dhclient ath0"
<fatejudger> shoreflyer: if you use the madwifi drivers
<fatejudger> I don't know what all the fuss is about with wireless security
<shoreflyer> coming back to my question of why there are 2 places in kde controll center to configure this?
<shoreflyer> and enabling my wireless does nothing eventhough it should show up as enabled
<shoreflyer> what config tool can i use that actually gives me some feedback that makes sense??
<shoreflyer> does anyone have a clue? i had ubuntu running and it only had one config too and that worked for my laptop...
<shoreflyer> my collegues at work told me to go with gentoo, maybe i should have listened to them...
<alessandro> There is a responsity for Dapper Drake?
<alessandro> I found only the "cd" version
<alessandro> \join #ubuntu
<\merry> hi all
<moshe> does anyone here use the mplayer plugin for mozilla?
<robotgeek> moshe: yeah, i use it
<moshe> are you able to get video to display fullscreen?
<rdale> I'm running kubuntu on an apple ibook and the default fonts are much too large. But if I reduce them all by 2 pts, they look really jagged.
<robotgeek> moshe: yes, you need to edit /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf and set zoom = yes, i think
<moshe> hmmm
<moshe> ok
<moshe> perfect
<moshe> thank you very much
<robotgeek> moshe: cool
<moshe> finally, it works.
<moshe> I haven't had that working the way I wanted it since I installed ubuntu last June
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Limulus] : KDE 3.5.1 and KOffice 1.5 beta out (kword slightly broken) | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel:  use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat
<Limulus> oops; sorry ^^;
<Limulus> I just wanted to copy the URL
<robotgeek> hey Limulus
<Limulus> hi :)
<Limulus> I have a repository question
<robotgeek> sure, ask away
<rdale> If I install automake on kubuntu, it installs automake 1.4-p6 which is ancient
<Limulus> I posted it on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=124734
<Limulus> and on http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3102.15;topicseen
<Limulus> basically I use Ubuntu with some KDE apps
<Limulus> and so I have this repository in my sources.list:
<Limulus> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest/ breezy main
<Limulus> But I can't install kdeedu
<Limulus> on my i386 based machine
<Limulus> because the i386 packages aren't available
<Limulus> why is that?
<Limulus> are those packages still in testing?
<robotgeek> Limulus: i am not sure, let me check
<Limulus> thanks
* robotgeek adds the repositories
<Borut> hello
<Limulus> kde-latest right now resolves to kde351 BTW
<robotgeek> Limulus: try apt-get -f install? or apt-get dist-upgrade
<robotgeek> Limulus: i don't know on what it depends
<Borut> Somewhere plug-in is libfastrack-gift, libares-gift??
<Limulus> erm... ok, hopefully he will be back soon
<Limulus> but the latter doesn't work
<Limulus> (all it wants to do is install kstars-data and remove kstars)
<Limulus> hi again ^_^
<Limulus> I was just saying that it doesn't work
<robotgeek> Limulus: sorry, my shell gave up on me
<Limulus> because http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351/dists/breezy/main/binary-i386/Packages doesn't have i386 packages for edutainment
<robotgeek> Limulus: maybe try asking in #kubuntu-devel
<Limulus> ah, thanks! :)
<robotgeek> Limulus: one sec
<robotgeek> http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest/pool-breezy/kdeedu/
<Limulus> did you notice the lack of i386 packages?
<Limulus> (e.g. for kstars)
<paolo> hello
<paolo> is there anybody that know how to install java on firefox?
<Limulus> kstars-data is for all (which is why it shows up), but kstars is only avail for PPC and amd64
<Limulus> paolo: I do (in Ubuntu, but it should be the same :)
<paolo> sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<robotgeek> Limulus: hmm, ask in there. i for sure don't know the answer. Hobbsee you around
<paolo> doesn't work
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: yes?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell paolo about javadebs
<paolo> i mean, it says: couldn't find package
<Limulus> you need to use the appropriate repository :)
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: can you help Limulus ? he's not able to find some 3.5.1 packages, and i  have no clue about those things
<Limulus> PLF has it...
<Limulus> add to your sources.list this:
<Limulus> deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<Limulus> then do sudo apt-get update
<Hobbsee> got no idae sorry
<Limulus> and then you should be able to install the package :)
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: is it safe to ask that question in -devel?
<Limulus> hobsee: s'okay; I will ask in the devel chat :)
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: i'd say so, not sure if Riddell is around though
<Limulus> er... oh, let me wait until I read the answer to that q ;)
<Limulus> if not, I will ask again another time, thanks :)
<robotgeek> Limulus: :)
<paulvolk> Hey Guys
<robotgeek> hey paulvolk
<paulvolk> I was wondering if there was a mail client for Kubuntu that cab support hotmail?
<robotgeek> paulvolk: hmm, i don't think kmail can pull hotmail stuff (unless you pay for pop access)
<paulvolk> ya I was really hoping that there was something for free out there
<robotgeek> paulvolk: i think there's some kind of webmail extension for thunderbird, ask google :)
<paulvolk> oh ok thanks
<paulvolk> bye for now
<paolo> ok thanks
<paolo> works
<paolo> i mean, downloading... ;)
<Borut> Where I will find libfastrack-gift, libares-gift for Kubuntu?
<Borut> It needs for program Apollon
<Limulus> paolo: that should work just fine; you likely will have to close and reopen FF before it will work if its running right now
<Limulus> after install, test it here:
<Limulus> http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<robotgeek> Borut: i think you might have to compile them from source, lemme check
<Borut> hmmm
<Borut> i'am amateur
<robotgeek> Borut: no, i dont see them in the repos. it's not very tough
<aitor> how can it be that du shows a higher (much higher) disk usage than the actual one?
<aitor> sorry, df
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell Borut about compile
<robotgeek> Borut: ask me if you have any questions
<aitor> even though I nearly reach the 20 gigs of disk usage, everything tells me I have near 40 gigs
<paolo> ok thx
<paolo> now i need to install printer canon ip2000
<paolo> how to do it?
<paolo> tried the utility to config printers in system->administration but it doesn't work
* robotgeek doesn't know anything about printers or hdd's, sorry
<Borut> Please, ask these two packages about compilation if it is possible under Kubuntu an addin in repo Kubuntu :)
<paolo> at the end it says: not possible to load the selected driver
<robotgeek> Borut: hmm, i dunno why they arent in there
<Borut> It on mail ??
<robotgeek> Borut: it is not in the repositories, i'll try to find out why they arent there
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: which packages?
<Hobbsee> libfastrack-gift, libares-gift for Kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> oh
<Borut> yes
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: yeah, i think they are hosted on berlios
<Hobbsee> ah ok
* robotgeek had tried to get libares working about 6 months ago
<ninnghizidha> Hello!  I got problems with mit Volume-Controls: If i push my volume-up-key a volume-meter will appear and increase, but the volume wont go up. Same for Volume-Down. :-/
<ninnghizidha> i got no ideas how to link the volume-metre to the right channel.
<monteiro> how can i make kaffeine stream quicktime movies in the internet ? (now it streams mpg with w32codecs and don't stream .mov files)
<Borut> For program Apollon need throw network Fasttrack and Ares
<robotgeek> http://gift-ares.berlios.de/
<Borut> i'm amateur user Kubuntu,
<robotgeek> Borut: sure, but i'll guide you thru it
<xxenon> hi
<xxenon> I have installed skype with --ignore-depends=libqt3c102-mt , works nicely. But now every apt-get install operation wants to remove skype.
<xxenon> any idea ?
<robotgeek> Borut: download http://download.berlios.de/gift-ares/gift-ares-0.2.2.tar.gz
<Borut> ok
<robotgeek> Borut: in a terminal, do "sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall"
<howcomes> http://img483.imageshack.us/img483/1205/ie66as.png
<robotgeek> howcomes: evil!
<Borut> It wait moment :)
<Borut> ok next
<robotgeek> sudo apt-get install libgift-dev
<robotgeek> Borut: oops, iot's not compiling. i think there's a problem
<Borut> lic in admin
<Borut> lock in admin
<asraniel> hi, does anyone know the best way to change the keyboard layout with kde?
<faked> asraniel: yes, with kcontrol
<asraniel> faked: seems broken to me, there arent any keyboard layout i could chose of
<asraniel> is there a console utility that can change the keyboard layout?
<Hobbsee> night all...
<Borut> ok next
<robotgeek> night Hobbsee
<robotgeek> Borut: it isn't compiling from the source, there is some kind of error. sorry
<robotgeek> Borut: i tht i could save you all the pain, but it's out of my hands now. sorry mate
<Borut> ok
<Borut> no problem
<nlindblad> any German?
<robotgeek> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<nlindblad> robotgeek, need to speak to one
<nlindblad> robotgeek, not be in a channel full of them
<arafat> asraniel: try setxkbmap
<robotgeek> nlindblad: hmm, okay.
<nlindblad> robotgeek, it's about grammar
<nlindblad> robotgeek, have a huge exam tomorrow
<joao> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<weedar> When installing the java jdk I get mucho errors when following the guide
<weedar> Anyone here who has done the same?
<unholy> weedar, Im not runnning (k)ubuntu yet, but did you use the one from suns website?
<zblach> hi. i have a bank of keys on my keyboard that I can't seem to use. how can I fix that?
<weedar> unholy, yes I downloaded from sun..During the step where you use fakeroot and make-jpkg I get alot of access denied, yet later I am able to intall the package without any errors. I'm using the guide at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<zblach> I'm using a microsoft natural ergonomic, and I would like to enable my xf86 & other keys
<paolo> how can i change a permission of a usb device?
<paolo> /dev/usb$ ls -l
<paolo> totale 0
<paolo> crw-rw----  1 root lp 180, 0 2006-02-05 14:38 lp0
<zblach> it was farily simple in gnome, but i can't seem to find a kde tutorial
<paolo> want to change lp0 permission
<paolo> so that everybody can use it
<unholy> zblach, there is a program that will do that for you, give me time to think.
<zblach> unholy, sure, thanks
<dell500> how do you do a 'make clean' when there is no make file?
<unholy> weedar: When you say later you can install without errors, does that mean its working?
<Finalhazard> Hello.
<weedar> unholy, I have no idea. I haven't found a way to test everything..But I would assume so, seing as installing the created debian-package should install the files that were not during creation
<unholy> type 'java' and see what happens.
<weedar> yes, well it seems to work
<paolo> anybody know ?
<weedar> But what I'm thinking is that what if some minor file is missing..I might not discover it until weeks from now
<weedar> I wish there was a way to test if all the files were installed correctly
<unholy> weedar: I understand allright. You could run 'sudo updatedb' and then run 'locate java' and it would show you all the files that were installed.
<Finalhazard> I'm having problems installing Super Mario War on my computer. The guys behind it recently released a deb for it, so it could be played on Linux. But when I try to install it, it says I need libgcc1 4.0.2 and libstdc++6 4.0.2-4...
<Finalhazard> And unfortunately, I just can't seem to find them.
<Finalhazard> Anyone know where I could get it besides apt?
<weedar> unholy, of course...I'll do that, but with slocate ;)
<unholy> weedar: hehe, okay.
<unholy> weedar: actually, that might not be beneficial to you. The reason I say use 'locate' is because you want to see all files installed. Not just the ones you have permissions for.
<paolo> help please
<paolo> how to change lp0 permission
<weedar> unholy, it seems the file that gave errors already existed..So I guess they were installed by the jre at some point. Either way, everything is fine! Thanks for your help :)
<unholy> zblach: I cant remember the name of the program, I'm sorry. But heres a howto that might help http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_Multimedia_Keys
<weedar> paolo, using chmod doesn't work?
<unholy> weedar: no probs! Ill be installing kubuntu myself next week so this is all good for me too :)
<paolo> unable to open USB device "usb:/dev/usb/lp0": Permission denied
<paolo> what chmod line shoulw i use?
<paolo> can u gimme the command?
<weedar> unholy, in that case you should probably look into Automatix. I didn't use it myself but I will if I have to re-install kubuntu :)
<unholy> weedar: Thanks for the heads-up. Ill look into it.
<zblach> unholy,i'm running 3.5.1, and the keyboard locale selector is broken as of now
<mrstrano> hey guys.. what about 64bit ndiswrapper?
<paolo> weedar?
<weedar> unholy, it basically helps you install common programs and fixes, especially multimedia-related
<weedar> paolo, one moment
<paolo> k
<unholy> weedar: excellent!
<weedar> paolo, try "chmod o+r lp0" to add reading priveliges
<unholy> zblach: ouch.
<weedar> paolo, but you will have to be root to do so, add a "sudo" in front of that command :)
<paolo> still
<paolo> unable to open USB device "usb:/dev/usb/lp0": Permission denied
<paolo> using turboprint..
<weedar> weird
<weedar> ah, no not really..you have to have execute permission to enter it of course! Do "sudo chmod o+x lp0" paolo
<weedar> If that doesn't work I unfortunately won't know what to do next :/
<up> test, 1,2 :)
<weedar> 3
<unholy> zblach: linEAK is the name of the program :)
<unholy> zblach: http://lineak.sourceforge.net/
<weedar> paolo, did it work?
<unholy> zblach: but I also see there is a program which is actually built for kubuntu called 'hotkeys'.
<zblach> oh?
<zblach> apt?
<zblach> wow. never thought of that. cool
<navis> ola
<paolo> weddar
<paolo> it worked if i do: chmod o+rw lp0
<paolo> but if i unplug and plug i need to do that again
<paolo> how to perm chmod it?
<weedar> paolo, well you could add your user to the "lp" group
<paolo> how?
<weedar> add your username to the lp group in /etc/group for example
<weedar> there is also a command for it paolo, but I can't remember it at the moment..
<paolo> lp:x:7:cupsys
<paolo> how should i change it?
<paolo> lp:x:7:cupsys:paolo
<paolo> ?
<weedar> no, separate with comma
<weedar> lp:x:7:cupsys,paolo
<dell500> i don't seem to have GL/gl.h, glu.h, or glx.h...
<dell500> what should i do lol
<weedar> What card are you trying to install dell500?
<dell500> not a card, projectM (visualizer plugin)
<dell500> needs opengl stuff i think
<weedar> Yes it does
<dell500> but i did locate on those files and nothing came up... how should i go about getting them :)
<weedar> What video card do you have, ati or nvidia?
<dell500> ati
<dell500> 9600xt
<weedar> dell500, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<dell500> i've got fglrx working...
<dell500> or at least it says its working
<weedar> If you follow the guide you'll know it works :)
<dell500> k, kool
<kernel_i386> !firefox 1.5
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kernel_i386
<kernel_i386> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<paolo> keep getting permission denied =(
<paolo> every time i plug it int
<paolo> every time i plug it in
<weedar> Then, unfortunately I don't know paolo :/ Maybe try asking in #ubuntu and se if anyone there has a solution
<kernel_i386> btw ... why is there no firefox 1.5 as standard package?
<weedar> there is some trouble with it breaking certain packages kernel_i386, it will be in dapper though
<kernel_i386> ya.. installed dapper .. and everything .. was ... ehm **** .. now I switched back .. an I am glad that I made it to install 1.5 @ breezy..
<weedar> Breezy works for sheezy
<kernel_i386> hrhr
<weedar> I mean, you have all the programs you need in apt, except some very few and those are installable anyway... :)
<kernel_i386> yea.. indeed - but I have some bad trouble with vsftpd..
<kernel_i386> anybody got vsftpd in usage?
<joao> hi
<joao> anyone uses kopete?
<kernel_i386> yes
<joao> i can't connect to messenger account
<joao> do you know something about it?
<joao> it used to work
<weedar> Works fine for me joao
<weedar> what version are you using?
<joao> 0.11.1 (kde 3.5.1 -- kubuntu)
<joao> weedar: what version do you use
<joao> ?
<weedar> I'm using the same version
<joao> ok ... so can i "reset" kopete?
<joao> maybe i did something wrong
<weedar> Do you get any errors at all joao ?
<joao> yes, password incorrect - but: if i use gaim it works!
<weedar> I would try to remove all the accounts and configure them again
<joao> i already tried that! but it didn't work
<joao> it's not a big deal since i can use gaim, but i don't like the fact it just stopped working and i don't know why!
<joao> thank you anyway
<weedar> Not much to thank for I'm afraid..You could always hear with the people in #kopete joao, but they don't respond very quickly :)
<joao> ok
<OddAbe19> is there a way to show the Home, System and Trash icons on the desktop like in a stock KDE setup?
<_root> bonjour
<_root> j'ai besoin d'aide sur kubuntu
<_root> je recherche  changer le code d'un utilisateur quelqu'un pour m'aider ?
<joao> _root: tu auras peut tre plus de chance sur #kubuntu-fr !
<_root> ok merci
<OddAbe19> is there a way to show the Home, System and Trash icons on the desktop like in a stock KDE setup?
<MrJangles> hello
<MrJangles> is there a way to move free space from an existsing windows partition to a linux partition?
<knubbe> is it possible to take a snapshot by pressing "print scrn"?
<knubbe> if so, what do i need to do to make it work?
<MrJangles> to early maybe? :)
<unholy> knubbe, ksnapshot is the program that does this. I dont know if it will definately work with the printscreen key, but it does on my Mandriva machine.
<toby> Any guarddog users here?
<toby> what firewall/iptables interface are people using then?
<ccc_> toby: i'm using firestarter.
<ccc_> gtk
<unholy> Theres one that works through a webbrowser too. I cant remember what its called.
<ccc_> i don't actually see it much though, luckily :)
<ninnghizidha> How can i add a custom keyboard-shortcut which executes a command?
<os2mac> there is a way to do that through the settings gui... I can't tell you exactly how to do is as I am booted to windows atm..
<toby> ninnghizidha: Right click item in kicker menu.
<ninnghizidha> i found the short-cut Sequences-Dialog .. .but i can just set shortcuts to programms in the kde-menu
<toby> ninnghizidha: edit item
<toby> ninnghizidha: "current shortcut key"
<toby> hth
<ninnghizidha> so ... i can just add shortcuts to programms inside the K-Menu?
<toby> They normally go there automatically if you install your programs using your package manager
<weedar> Any reason why "LOCALCLASSPATH=~/saxon/saxon.jar;~/saxon/saxon-jdom.jar" should result in a permission denied?
<ninnghizidha> well .. thanks .. this helps! :-D
<httpdss> im getting blue and red stripes all around the letter in kwrite ... any solution ?
<MrJangles> is there a program i can use to move free space from a windows partition to a linux partition?
<unholy> MrJangles: I dont think you can do this without loosing data in the linux partition you wish to extend.
<MrJangles> :( thats unfortunate
<unholy> MrJangles: What I did in your situation was shrink the windows partition (using either partition magic for windows, or the Mandriva installer)..
<MrJangles> good idea, and than i can locate the unpartitioned space?
<unholy> Then, I used the extra bit of space and assigned something like /usr/doc or something to it, which left more space on the other partition.
<MrJangles> great, and to assign it, can i use the install cd? or is there a better way?
<unholy> MrJangles: I did this in Mandriva, I'm not a kubuntu user yet :)
<MrJangles> awesome, i'm familiar with partition magic, i can assign right in windows
<unholy> The Mandriva installer is pretty handy though. Just use the first CD to change your partitions. And dont install.
<MrJangles> ya
<unholy> MrJangles: I used an old version of PM, but you couldnt assign linux partitions with it.
<MrJangles> i'm thinking about dumping windows all together.... i dont know if i'm ready
<unholy> MrJangles: Whats giving you doubts?
<MrJangles> games
<MrJangles> ;-)
<unholy> :)
<httpdss> my kwrite problem: http://server2.ihostphotos.com/show.php?id=84648
<MrJangles> wine is good, but i'm having to many problems installing certain things, but i dunno
<MrJangles> i think i can move on from games
<unholy> Well, while I was dual booting, I found I was taking the easy way out whenever possible :) So I went cold turkey and installed Redhat. I had no games, and still dont have 3D accelleration, but I'm happy, and I've learned a lot.
<unholy> MrJangles: I think when you get into it, you could find it as exciting as gaming.
<MrJangles> exactly, i'm running %100 linux on my laptop, no problems, and i learn a lot
<knubbe> anyone who knows why its so slow to move files from a windows computer to kubuntu with samba?
<MrJangles> i just switched over on my desktop, and its running to a tea
<knubbe> (and im sitting in kubuntu when i move the files)
<unholy> MrJangles: What distro?
<MrJangles> kubuntu
<unholy> duh ;)
<MrJangles> i havent upgraded the distro yet, i dont know if i want to lol
<unholy> hehe
<unholy> I was a half-life addict, but I was actually glad for the break. I found some AMAZING 2D games for linux too.
<unholy> www.nongnu.org/enigma is one.
<MrJangles> awesome, ya i'm pretty heacy into the half-life server world
<unholy> Well, if you have some retro gaming roots in you youll like it.
<MrJangles> heavy*
<MrJangles> i think i'm starting to get tired of it, and as you said, playing around with linux is can be more exciting
<unholy> But I was an addict :) Spent WAY too much time at it. I like the human contact part of the linux community.
<MrJangles> lol, totally
<unholy> :)
<MrJangles> well thats such a huge part of gaming, is the interaction with the real world in the form of text :)
<unholy> True :)
<unholy> I dont know, I played so much of them that they all started to seem the same to me.
<MrJangles> hehe, ya, thats why i got into hosting servers, it was a different level, but even thats getting annoying
<unholy> MrJangles: Cool.
<MrJangles> i think i'll just wipe windows and forget the extending
<MrJangles> why not eh
<unholy> MrJangles: Go for it :)
<unholy> If you reeeeeaaally want youre games again, Cedega will probably do the job for you.
<brezel> hmm
<brezel> i was testing the timedemo of cedega just yesterday
<brezel> and i did have some problems
<MrJangles> unholy: this looks alot better than wine...
<unholy> Well, its commercial so they HAVE to get it to work :)
<brezel> i.e. wc3 just crashed on me in the middle of a herowars game
<brezel> also wow seems to crash a lot when there are many npcs around
<brezel> i am starting to believe my computer is too slow for playing games with cedega
<brezel> cs works fine though
<unholy> brezel, is that game actually supported by Cedega? It doesnt do all games.
<brezel> yes
<brezel> wc3 is officially supported
<brezel> not sure about wow
<MrJangles> steam?
<brezel> http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/
<brezel> wow seems to be officialy supported also
<brezel> yes steam works well here
<ninnghizidha> is tehre a cadega-package available for ubuntu?
<ninnghizidha> or just debian? how to install it?
<brezel> you need cedega + point2play
<brezel> you can get a time limited demo from the cedega homepage
<tid-wave> hello! how do i configure kubuntu to use non-GMT clock ?
<tid-wave> I have windows installed on my PC which stores the clock in local time
<brezel> symlink /etc/localtime to the correct timezone in /usr/share/zoneinfo/
<unholy> tid-wave: windows and kubuntu have nothing to do with each other. You probably need to just change the time. Possibly in your bios?
<ninnghizidha> no .. there is a switch in ubuntu to turn GTM off ...
<ninnghizidha> i guess inside an init.d-script
<ninnghizidha> but i dont know where anymore
<brezel> i use ntpdate...i think it's the nicest solution :)
<brezel> never care about the clock
<tid-wave> ntpdate will screw the clock when i reboot
<tid-wave> because windows stores the time in localtime
<brezel> then your /etc/localtime link is wrong
<tid-wave> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 36 2006-01-31 04:16 /etc/localtime -> /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Bucharest
<brezel> ntpdate gets the time from a timeserver and doesn't care what your bios clock is set to
<tid-wave> it's good
<brezel> are you using a time server in your timezone?
<tid-wave> no
<brezel> well you should :)
<tid-wave> the problem is linux stores the time in GMT by default
<tid-wave> i just need to change that
<tid-wave> the timezone is fine
<tid-wave> One ugly way to fix that is to set localtime to GMT
<brezel> then you might wanna check /etc/init.d/hwclock
<tid-wave> but that's evil
<brezel> then you might wanna check /etc/init.d/hwclock.sh
<brezel> it gets the configuration from /etc/default/rcS
<tid-wave> yeah
<tid-wave> that's what i needed
<tid-wave> thanks
<brezel> yw
<tid-wave> there should be GUI way to set that ! ;)
<brezel> i had to look for it myself ^^
<brezel> kdesu kedit /etc/default/rcS :D
<tid-wave> :))
<brezel> yea youre right...should be somewhere in kcontrol or whatever gnome uses
<tid-wave> I want to have multiple users logged into KDE
<tid-wave> how can i do that ?
<tid-wave> (Like the switch user feature in windows XP)
<brezel> echo startkde > .xinitrc
<brezel> startx --  :1
<brezel> on a console
<tid-wave> isn't it possible to use kdm for that ?
<brezel> hmm
<tid-wave> i mean instead logging off, just switch
<brezel> probably
<brezel> you dont have to log off
<tid-wave> ah
<tid-wave> I see
<brezel> you will have 2 xservers then
<tid-wave> it has a switch user option !!!
<brezel> one on ctrl alt f7
<brezel> one on ctrl alt f8
<brezel> :)
<brezel> hehe
<tid-wave> yay
<tid-wave> nice
<brezel> as i said probably...didn't know ^^
<larsivi> hmm, when did Sun's java start working in Konqueror?
<brezel> worked forever?
<brezel> since like java 1.2 or so
<larsivi> no, I had to use blackdown previously
<brezel> hmm dunno then ^^
<up> does anyone have (k)ubuntu running on a ibm/lenovo thinkpad r52?
<asraniel> hi. how can i change the keyboard layout in kde 3.5.1? because of the kde 3.5.1 bug i cant change it in kcontrol. this is a REAL show stopper. i could not figure out how to make it correctly with the xorg.conf
<brosioz> hi i've boot with 2.6.15 runnig module-assistant and create the module for nvidia install nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-dev but when i type modprobe nvidia i getFATAL: Module nvidia not found . anyone could help ?
<ninnghizidha> i got the same problem, asraniel
<ninnghizidha> i cant add a layout in the system-settings.
<brezel> re
<LiteHedded> i need samba help
<LiteHedded> i can't browse samba shares
<brezel> is lisa installed?
<LiteHedded> yes
<brezel> what do you get when you type smbclient -L servername?
<LiteHedded> it shows the shares
<brezel> and smb:/ in konqueror does what?
<LiteHedded> cannot find any workgroups
<brezel> hmm
<brezel> did you check in the kde control center?
<LiteHedded> no
<brezel> internet & network -> samba
<LiteHedded> it just says loading
<LiteHedded> and never stops
<brezel> o.O
<LiteHedded> it's saying detecting your current platform
<LiteHedded> but it's frozen
<brezel> that's odd
<asraniel> arg, i want to CODE! but i cant because i cant change the keyboard layout, which means i have to copy paste things like ]  etc... is there realy no way to change the keyboard layout with something else than kcontrol? i cant believe that..
<brezel> asraniel: loadkeys
<brezel> LiteHedded: sry no idea what could be wrong there...but it seems to be a kde issue since smclient -L works
<brezel> hmm
<brezel> i just discovered katapult
<brezel> does anyone know what that does? :D
<beefsprocket> brezel: it is an application launcher of sorts
<brezel> yes, but how do i use it?
<brezel> or configure it
<brezel> alt+space does something
<beefsprocket> well, I think that alt-space starts it
<beefsprocket> then try typing the name of an app that you use
<brezel> :D
<brezel> cool
<beefsprocket> like "f" brings up firefox
<beefsprocket> yeah
<beefsprocket> then just hit enter
<brezel> http://linux.softpedia.com/progScreenshots/Katapult-Screenshot-9059.html <-- here it says it can be configured
<beefsprocket> no idea how to configure it -- haven't checked
<beefsprocket> nice
<brezel> i don't seem to find that
<asraniel> yea, i found how to fix the keyboard layout problem with kde 3.5.1
<asraniel> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3102.msg12587#msg12587
<beefsprocket> brezel: you can right click on the icon in kicker?
<brezel> hmm, no icon there
<beefsprocket> hmm, you have kde 3.4.3 ? I've got 3.5 which might be different
<brezel> 3.5.1
<brezel> i just upgraded
<beefsprocket> oh, well then
<beefsprocket> I can't say that I know how to help in that case
<brezel> hmm, well i'll figure it out :) thx anyway
<csaniger> hi all. I have a problem regarding kontact. Anyone can help?
<brezel> will try :)
<csaniger> Thanks :) When I go to Sync option  I get a message like this 'libmultisyncpart.la not found in library path'
<brezel> do you have the multisync packages installed?
<csaniger> yes. I've just installed them right now. I would like to sync my Acer-n30
<tid-wave> how can I see all the songs from All Collection in amaroK ?
<csaniger> I've been following the HOWTO on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30936
<brezel> have you tried to look for that file in your system?
<csaniger> No I haven't
<csaniger> Where should it be located? You know?
<brezel> csaniger: do a `find /usr -name "libmultisyncpart.la"` in a shell to see if that file is on your system
<csaniger> ok
<csaniger> brezel: doing it right now...
<brezel> good
<brezel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105817 <-- seems you're not alone
<csaniger> brezel: it has not found it
<brezel> hmm, are you using dapper?
<csaniger> brezel: What's dapper?
<brezel> tid-wave: i think there is some dynamic playlist that has all songs
<brezel> csaniger: the development version of kubuntu
<csaniger> brezel: I installed breezy
<brezel> ko
<brezel> ok
<C-O-L-T> there is an edubuntu live cd?
<csaniger> brezel: when I first plugged my PocketPC, I did a dmesg and saw it had recognized it
<brezel> csaniger: i would try to install all packages you find with `apt-cache  search multisync`...if none of those contains the necessary file the kontact package might be broken
<csaniger> brezel: from that point and on I followed the HOWTO mentioned before
<brezel> hmm, that's odd
<LiteHedded> when I reboot it's not keeping my wireless settings
<csaniger> brezel: Should I reinstall kontact?
<brezel> reinstalling things almost never solves problems under linux ^^
<brezel> you might wanna try to delete kontact's settings and start over
<GameOver69> anyone can tell me or give me different lines in the sources list so i can get more updated programs?
<beefsprocket> hmm, how do I enable ctl+shift+ins paste in yakuake?
<csaniger> brezel: .... :(
<brezel> sorry csaniger i have no experience with multisync
<brezel> i'm just saying what i would try
<csaniger> brezel: don't worry :) Thanks for your help, it's been appreciated :)
<brezel> ^^
<GameOver69> anyone can tell me or give me different lines in the sources list so i can get more updated programs?
<brezel> which version are you using?
<brezel> breezy?
<brezel> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/540288 <-- this is my sources.list
<GameOver69> do these contain more updated versions of programs t hen whats provided by default?
<GameOver69> and yes im using breezy
<OddAbe19> is there a way to show the Home, System and Trash icons on the desktop like in a stock KDE setup?
<brezel> well, the multiverse repository is not in it by default...but i guess there is just a larger selection of packages..not newer ones
<LiteHedded> when I reboot it's not keeping my wireless settings
<LiteHedded> can someone help me?
<zblach> LiteHedded,
<zblach> here's what you do\
<LiteHedded> ok
<zblach> what kinds of settings?
<LiteHedded> well any
<LiteHedded> when I reboot the device is not ready
<zblach> like encryption? or essid?
<LiteHedded> i have to manually ifconfig up it
<zblach> ok
<LiteHedded> and set the static ip and essid etc
<GameOver69> brezel, the multiverse is for kubuntu or ubuntu?
<zblach> it is ndiswrappered?
<LiteHedded> no
<brezel> GameOver69: doesn't matter...it's the same basic distro
<GameOver69> oh ok
<LiteHedded> it worked right after install of kubuntu
<zblach> LiteHedded, sudo open /etc/network/interfaces
<LiteHedded> i have it open
<zblach> ok
<zblach> find this line 'mapping hotplug'
<LiteHedded> ok
<zblach> next is 'script grep'
<LiteHedded> yea
<LiteHedded> then map eth1
<LiteHedded> which is my wifi
<zblach> change the 3rd line to be 'map wlan0' or which every network card you're using
<zblach> eth1 is your wifi?
<LiteHedded> yes
<zblach> oko
<GameOver69> zblach, i have mine ndiswrapped and have tried everything and i still have to dhclient it everytime to get it to work
<zblach> next line: "# The primary network interface
<LiteHedded> yes
<LiteHedded> the info is there for it
<zblach> next line should be iface eth1 inet static
<LiteHedded> right
<zblach> you have all the rest?
<LiteHedded> looks like it
<zblach> address, network, gateway, netmask?
<LiteHedded> network says 192.168.1.0
<zblach> your router
<LiteHedded> don't know if that's right or not
<LiteHedded> my router is .1
<zblach> change it to your router
<LiteHedded> ok
<zblach> uh... is there a paste channel?
<tid-wave> #flood ?
<LiteHedded> then what?
<brezel> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/
<brezel> go here
<zblach> LiteHedded, http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/540306
<zblach> have something like that
<zblach> and i've never had a problem since
<LiteHedded> it says that
<zblach> ..
<zblach> not sure what the problem could be then. sorry.
<LiteHedded> there's an entry for eth2. a wireless card I put in there but have since removed
<zblach> i've found that method to always be foolproof
<LiteHedded> delete it?
<zblach> probably
<zblach> were I you, i'd've called my wireless card wlan0
<zblach> i have eth0 just in case i'm going to plug in wiredly
<LiteHedded> i didn't call it anything
<LiteHedded> ubuntu did
<zblach> ok
<LiteHedded> i have iface eth0 inet after the eth1 setup lines
<LiteHedded> and then auto eth1
<LiteHedded> should that come before the eth0 line?
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i set krusader to the default file browser?
<LiteHedded> file associations in kcontrol prolly
<LiteHedded> when I shut down on deconfiguring network interfaces it fails
<MetaMorfoziS> LiteHedded: but what is the folder option? in kcontrol?
<MetaMorfoziS> i find about "folder"
<MetaMorfoziS> and no results
<LiteHedded> not sure
<LiteHedded> search for file assotiations
<MetaMorfoziS> yes i have found it
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm searched in the fileassociations
<LiteHedded> associations
<LiteHedded> ok
<MetaMorfoziS> but i'm not found it!
<MetaMorfoziS> :(
<LiteHedded> not sure what it's under
<brezel> inode->directory
<brezel> got it MetaMorfoziS?
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<MetaMorfoziS> thx
<brezel> yw
<MetaMorfoziS> but not work:)
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm click on a folder
<MetaMorfoziS> and krusader load load load...
<MetaMorfoziS> and crash..
<tid-wave> how can i restructure the panel like in ubuntu (gnome) ? with the application launchers and the notification area at the top and the taskbar + pager at the bottom of the screen ?
<brosioz> hi i've boot with 2.6.15 runnig module-assistant and create the module for nvidia install nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-dev but when i type modprobe nvidia i getFATAL: Module nvidia not found . anyone could help ?
<brezel> MetaMorfoziS: i am not sure if you can completely replace konqueror with something else
<MetaMorfoziS> .but i'm want:)
<brezel> :)
<brezel> haha i know how :D
<brezel> in the inode->directory entry  in the file associations
<brezel> user 'krusader --left'
<brezel> not only 'krusader'
<MetaMorfoziS> moment
<brezel> man krusader says this:
<brezel> OPTIONS
<brezel>        --left <path>
<brezel>               start left panel at <path>
<brezel>        --right <path>
<brezel>               start right panel at <path>
<MetaMorfoziS> krusader -caption "%c" %i %m
<MetaMorfoziS> thisis the default
<MetaMorfoziS> the kcontrol added this
<MetaMorfoziS> ok i add th e--left
<MetaMorfoziS> qql.
<brezel> what are %i and %m replaced by?
<MetaMorfoziS> i'dont know
<MetaMorfoziS> th krusader is'nt started
<brezel> well i just added put 'krusader --left' and it worked
<brezel> just try that
<MetaMorfoziS> okok moment
<MetaMorfoziS> ql!
<MetaMorfoziS> thank you:)
<brezel> yw :)
<MetaMorfoziS> it's loads a bit slowly...
<brezel> apt-get install more-memory more-gigahertz :D
<MetaMorfoziS> :)))
<melonipoika> hi, does anyone know how to resize a linux partition, but moving the beggining of it?
* MetaMorfoziS @ 2.8g intel & 512mb 
<MetaMorfoziS> :((
<MetaMorfoziS> :DD
<MetaMorfoziS> melonipoika: i don't know...
<OddAbe19> is there a way to show the Home, System and Trash icons on the desktop like in a stock KDE setup?
<mister_roboto> melonipoika: have you tried using gparted? it's a nice gui on parted to do this sort of thing,
<brezel> MetaMorfoziS: fast machine :) i'm on 1600 MHz
<brezel> but 1.5 GB RAM
<melonipoika> yes, but it only let me modifiy at the end part, not begining...
<melonipoika> but thanks in any case
<brezel> melonipoika: you can use cfdisk but you must backup all data before you change the partition table
<mister_roboto> melonpoika: is there a partition before it taking up the space? if so, you might have to shrink that one first
<melonipoika> what i want to do is to make bigger the partition before ubuntu, and for that i first need to make the ubuntu one smaller...
<mister_roboto> melonpoika: can't you just shrink the ubuntu one from the end first, then move the whole thing higher?
<melonipoika> oh yes, that i could try!, thanks
<melonipoika> mister_roboto: what program do you recomend me for doing all that?
<mister_roboto> melonpoika: personally, i found gparted very easy to use.
<mister_roboto> melonpoika: make sure you have a backup of important stuff in case anything goes wrong ;)
<melonipoika> ok, thanks
<AndyR> hi all
<CyberMad> does cvs can update installed package? so i will get less security problem, ex: apache, mysql, postfix
<melonipoika> ah, another question... i also need to move the swap partition then, but if i use the live cd, it is mounting it. How can i prevent the live cd to mount this partition, or hor to unmount it?
<AndyR> anyone here op in #ubuntu?
<brezel> melonipoika: swapoff -a
<mister_roboto> CyberMad: you should use "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" for that
<melonipoika> thanks
* AndyR has been banned for some reason
<melonipoika> brezel: at booting time or in the console once started?
<brezel> you can do that anytime in a root shell
<CyberMad> mister_roboto does it support latest update of package?
<brezel> it is not a boot option
<mister_roboto> CyberMad: updating a CVS working copy won't do anything about the compiled versions you have installed
<melonipoika> ok, thanks
<brezel> yw
<mister_roboto> CyberMad: that's what "dist-upgrade" does
<CyberMad> thanks :)
<mister_roboto> CyberMad: the "update" part first updates your local database of packages, then the upgrade part will get you to the latest version
<LiteHedded> why does it fail when I do /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody use krusader for ftp?
<MetaMorfoziS> any way to store my ftp accounts?
<MetaMorfoziS> and acces to it like total commander?
<MetaMorfoziS> hi stratovarius, magyar vagy?
<stratovarius> hi all
<stratovarius> what does "hda: no DRQ after issuing MULTIWRITE" mean?pl shelp me to solve this problem
<mike> i'm getting all kinds of problems when I attempt to compile anything
<mike> what do I need
<mike> (package wise)
<mike> is there a paste bot?
<CyberMad> thanks mister_roboto
<brezel> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<stratovarius> nopbody can help me pls
<brezel> stratovarius: what is the problem?
<brezel> just this message?
<stratovarius> what does "hda: no DRQ after issuing MULTIWRITE" mean?pl shelp me to solve this problem
<brezel> or does anything actually not work?
<mike> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/540367
<mike> it looks like i'm just missing something essential
<mike> what is it
<brezel> mike: bc6-dev or a c compiler
<brezel> libc6-dev
<mike> ah
<mike> ya that would do it
<mike> i knew it was something essential i just forgot what
<brezel> ^^
<brezel> man i like this channel :) helping people is fun from time to time :)
<MetaMorfoziS> @ first startup (after install) kde asks me about my performance
<MetaMorfoziS> and i'm setted the scrollbar (stupidly) the max
<stratovarius> hi again
<MetaMorfoziS> where can i set it again?
<mike> ah brezel you my hero
<brezel> :D
<mike> who you like for the game?
<brezel> what?
<mike> superbowl
<brezel> oh, i'm neither from the US nor into sports sorry ^^
<stratovarius> brezel (i think u were trying to help me) that message appears me when I boot my system. sometimes it appears me during the module loading, sometimes after starting hotplug subsystem, sometime after setting the system clock can u help me?
<mister_roboto> mike: build-essential
<sabin> why can't I see the the other partitions on the same hd as my kubuntu install?
<brezel> stratovarius: what i wanted to know: does it actually cause any errors?
<stratovarius> brezel in what sense
<as_28> hello
<stratovarius> ?
<as_28> hello murchadh
<stratovarius> brezel that error slows my system boot
<brezel> stratovarius: you can access the disk correctly but you want to correct that message is that right?
<sabin> I want to see my PClinuxOS install but it tells me that it's unavailable when I try to mount it
<brezel> ok
<stratovarius> brezel yeah I do
<as_28> I am having problems with my wifi card
<brezel> looks like a kernel message. do you have a strange IDE chip and an old kernel version?
<as_28> its strange becouse it let me enable foir just a second and then it get back disabled
<stratovarius> brezel I think it a kernel problem too. wait for a while I'll tell u my kernel
<as_28> any help?
<stratovarius> brezel
<stratovarius> brezel 2.6.12-10-386
<brezel> yes
<mister_roboto> as_28: any clues at the end of /var/log/messages?
<as_28> let me see
<brezel> try to upgrade to 2.6.14 and make sure the drivers for your IDE chip are in the kernel
<matahari> hi
<as_28> thank you msiter_roboto for awnser
<matahari> i wanted to ask which xorg version kubuntu breezy uses
<mister_roboto> as_28: well that was easy  ;^)
<as_28> now
<as_28> i am opeing the log
<as_28> whatdo i have to look?
<stratovarius> brezel and I try to downgrade???this error appeared me after my system update and the kernel was one of the avaible updates
<stratovarius> * can I try to downgrade?
<brezel> downgrade?
<brezel> hmm
<brezel> i wouldn't do that
<mister_roboto> as_28: look toward the end of the file for some sort of errors having to do with networking. you could try "tail -f" on the file while you enable the card to watch as it happens
<brezel> i would try to bake my own kernel that has the correct drivers for your ide chip compiled into it :)
<as_28> mister_roboto: it says CLOSED DEVICE at the end of the log
<stratovarius> ok u suggest me to update my kernel.how can I do that?
<as_28> let me try to bring it up and see if anything changes in the log
<as_28> mister_roboto: when i tyoe dhclient in the konsole it says sit0: unknown hardware adderss type 776 and the a bunch of  lines
<brezel> either install a newer precompiled kernel (i think the package is called linux-image-something) or compile one yourself.http://www.linuxdocs.org/HOWTOs/Kernel-HOWTO.html
<mister_roboto> matahari: Xorg -version
<matahari> mister_roboto: i don't have kubuntu installed
<mister_roboto> as_28: ok, i guess your problem is no driver is getting installed for the device. but I have no clue how to fix it
<matahari> i want to know the xorg version before i download it
<stratovarius> brezel tnx
<mister_roboto> matahari: X Window System Version 6.8.2 (Ubuntu 6.8.2-77 20051010174523 root@vernadsky.buildd)
<brezel> yw :)
<matahari> this is the newest KUbuntu?
<as_28> but its strange becouse its there in the hardware devices panel
<mister_roboto> matahari: breezy, updated as of yesterday
<matahari> okay... that#s not good
<mister_roboto> as_28: this is a pcmcia card?
<matahari> how about the development version? is there xorg 7.0 inside?
<as_28> no
<as_28> is in the laptop that i am using
<mister_roboto> matahari: dunno. might try reading the kubuntu wiki for the info on what's in Dapper if nobody can answer
<mister_roboto> as_28: sorry, man. no clue
<as_28> mister_roboto: no problema thanks again
<mister_roboto> as_28: any unusual messages when you do an "ifdown" and "ifup"?
<matahari> okay... thanks
<matahari> bye
<as_28> mister_roboto: let me see
<as_28> what do i have to type exactly
<up> does anyone have (k)ubuntu running on an ibm/lenovo thinkpad r52?
<mister_roboto> well, personally, I would start a "tail -f /var/log/messages" to watch that, then do "sudo ifdown" followed by "sudo ifup" when it finished
<as_28> when i type ifdown wlan0 it say: ifdown: interface wlan0 not configured
<Ilokaasu> im not sure if this helps but my laptops wlan was eth0
<OddAbe19> is there a way to show the Home, System and Trash icons on the desktop like in a stock KDE setup?
<stratovarius> brezel can I compile my kernel again to unable multiwrite?
<mister_roboto> as_28: ok, that's progress :)    you either have to figure out how to use "iwconfig" or config your card through whatever networking gui admin tool you have
<brezel> stratovarius: probably you can also do that with hdparm
<as_28> mister_roboto: what do you mean about gui admin tool: KDE?
<mister_roboto> as_28: in KDE, I just use "system settings" gui
<stratovarius> hdparam???can u guide me to do that?
<brezel> stratovarius: ut it would be better if multiwrite would just work properly
<mister_roboto> as_28: yes
<brezel> man hdparm
<brezel> :)
<as_28> mister_roboto: i did went there
<as_28> mister_roboto: but when i enable the card 2 seconds later it sets disabled again
<mister_roboto> as_28:  and?   did you set up your wifi?
<mister_roboto> as_28: oh, I see.
<as_28> mister_roboto: and i know the network works becouse i have my desktop pc running with windows and it get the wifi conection
<mister_roboto> as_28: and the only message you see when you enable it is "DEVICE CLOSED" or something like that? nothing else?
<as_28> not even that it just get again in DISABLED state
<mister_roboto> as_28; by "message" I mean something showing up in /var/log/messages. There should be SOMETHING there when you attempt to enable it
<as_28> ok, let me see
<maverick> hi all
<as_28> mister_roboto: the log file says
<as_28> mister_roboto: get_mask 0x00000000, set mask 0x00000040
<as_28> mister_roboto: setting_ RXconfig to 2000:0000
<as_28> mister_roboto: get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x0000000 - after update
<maverick> hmmm
<maverick> anyone here up for helping me set up? repositrys?
<as_28> mister_roboto: FIXME: most likely needs refinement, first
<maverick> cant seem get that up and install apts
<Snake__> ubotu: tell maverick about sources
<maverick> cheers
<maverick> gonna go check that
<Snake__> :)
<Snake__> Alright
<maverick> ahh one prob they ask for programe called synaptic?
<maverick> i havent got that
<maverick> but got aptet?
<maverick> aptget*
<Snake__> maverick: hold on a moment alright?
<Snake__> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Snake__> let me read over how they tell you to do it
<maverick> oky
<Snake__> maverick: are you using adept?
<maverick> yep
<maverick> worked out how to install it
<Snake__> maverick: okay, start adept
<maverick> found synaptic installed it
<Snake__> maverick: wait. what program are you using
<maverick> adept
<maverick> cant seem find synaptic
<Snake__> maverick: okay
<maverick> k
<Snake__> maverick: open adept
<as_2804> mister_roboto: stil there?
<maverick> k
<Snake__> maverick: then in the corner it says "adept" click that, and click "manage respritorys"
<maverick> yep
<Snake__> maverick: I assume your trying to get univers and multiverse repos?
<maverick> hmm
<maverick> well iam trying ety
<maverick> get java
<maverick> azurus
<Snake__> maverick: what are you trying to do with your respritorys
<Snake__> maverick: ahh okay
<maverick> and get movied
<maverick> movies*
<maverick> an dvd to work
<maverick> heard there in repositery?
<Snake__> maverick: okay, see where it says "Universe and Multiverse" on the side?
<maverick> yeaH
<Snake__> maverick: right click any ones that have that and click "enable"
<maverick> K
<Snake__> maverick: then click fetch updates
<maverick> K
<maverick> OKY DONE
<Snake__> maverick: then when its done, look for whatever you need
<maverick>  sorry now wat ?
<maverick> oky :D
<maverick> they got all wat i need?
<maverick> do ya think?
<Snake__> maverick: I dont think azurus is in the repos, but I know the java you need it
<maverick> oky
<Snake__> ubotu: tell maverick about java
<Snake__> maverick: follow that link ubotu gave you, and install "Blackdown Java 1.4"
<as_2804> i got these message whrn i try to enabled the wifi card: FIXME: most likely needs refinement, first
<as_2804> anyone knows how to fix this?
<maverick> oky
<maverick> cheers
<Snake__> Yep
<as_2804> any help?
<maverick> snake cant find it
<maverick> :(
<maverick> j2 one
<Snake__> maverick: did you fetch updates?
<maverick> yeah
<Snake__> maverick: hmmm hold on a minute ok?
<maverick> oky
<maverick> maybe iam not on admin account?
<kkathman> trying to install java or what?
<Snake__> maverick: ahh crap I see what I did
<ClayG> is it possible to have working (to the outside world also) subdomains without setting up dns servers? can you have mysite.com , through either entry in the hosts or maybe vhosts, i dunno
<maverick> oh?
<Snake__> maverick: go back to the manage respritories area
<maverick> k
<Snake__> maverick: re-enable the "universe" and multiverse ones
<Snake__> maverick: then press "apply"
<Snake__> maverick: then click the button that says "close" next to it
<Snake__> maverick: then fetch updates :)
<confuzed> anyone with experience of installing pbpbb with a mysqldatabase? I'm experiencing some problems with the database connectivity
<as_2804> hello
<as_2804> any help with wifi enabled a card?
<maverick> nope :(
<kkathman> maverick:  whats the problem?
<maverick> not coming up the j2 file
<maverick> in apt
<maverick> ive done wat snake said
<maverick> added universe reps
<maverick> seems not to come up
<kkathman> you got java installed?
<maverick> not sure
<maverick> dnt know
<maverick> too be honest
<maverick> jsut been told that i need it before i can install
<maverick> azeurus
<kkathman> !javadeb
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun and IBM java packages can be found at http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Snake__> maverick: did that work?
<maverick> nope
<maverick> cant find
<kkathman> Snake__:  he cant verify he has java installed
<maverick> j2.14 ( black one)
<maverick> or
<maverick> java sun
<maverick> in the apts
<kkathman> the one in multiverse I'd say
<maverick> ?
<Snake__> kkathman: no, he cant see to get his repos working...because it should be in the repos
<kkathman> read his sources.list then
<kkathman> post them in the pastebin
<kkathman> then make sure they are correct
<maverick> err
<maverick> iam proper noob mate
<Snake__> kkathman: can I tell him to sudo kate?
<kkathman> no
<Snake__> kkathman: I didnt think so
<kkathman> not sudo..NEVER sudo a kde
<maverick> sudo the comand one right?
<kkathman> kdesu kate  then edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Snake__> maverick: do what kkathman just said :)
<kkathman> using sudo with kde apps can corrupt your system
<maverick> kdesu?
<kkathman> yer in KDE right?
<maverick> from terminal?
<kkathman> alt-f2  then type  kdesu kate
<maverick> type dat
<maverick> it loaded kate
<maverick> but opened empty file?
<maverick> found it
<maverick> wat do i edit it with?
<maverick> i mean add?
<Snake__> ubotu: tell maverick about sources
<Snake__> again :)
<maverick> :)
<Snake__> maverick: add the offical breezy sources
<maverick> oky
<maverick> loading site now
<maverick> shall i copy and paste
<maverick> from site rewrite wat i got?
<maverick> i got alot of commentary
<Snake__> maverick: Erase your whole sources.list and paste in the offical one
<maverick> on my current one
<maverick> k
<maverick> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 official right?
<Snake__> maverick: looks good
<zblach> how can one set bootsplash screens in kde 3.5.1?
<maverick> it seems smaller?
<kkathman> be sure to remove the cd-rom line if its there
<maverick> the wat i currently got
<Snake__> maverick: thats not a issue
<Snake__> kkathman: I had him clean the whole sources.list
<kkathman> okies
<Snake__> maverick: just erase all you've got and put the whole new list in
<as_2804> hello
<kkathman> be sure to do a sudo apt-get update  at the command line before anything else
<maverick> ok done it and saved it
<Snake__> maverick: tell me when youve done that
<maverick> jsut save right?
<Snake__> maverick: see where the single "#" are?
<maverick> yeah
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<Snake__> not the double, but anywhere theres a single #, remove it
<Snake__> maverick: or "comment it out" as they say ;)
<as_2804> anyone know wifi enabled
<MetaMorfoziS> where can i set the global character encoding?
<maverick> done
<Snake__> maverick: now save
<maverick> k
<Snake__> maverick: now in a terminal do "sudo apt-get update"
<maverick> now wat?
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm isntalled few thems, and some characters replaced with a square
<maverick> now wat?
<maverick> snake?
<MetaMorfoziS> i want to set globally 8859-2
<Snake__> maverick: now try this- one moment
<maverick> k
<Snake__> maverick: sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<Snake__> maverick: did it work?
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody?
<MetaMorfoziS> character encoding?:((
<Snake__> MetaMorfoziS: not sure, sorry :(
<maverick> its d/l amd installing looking good :P
<maverick> seemd done whoo :P
<Snake__> maverick: yay!
<Snake__> :)
<maverick> ty snake
<Snake__> maverick: now go get the azurus client
<MetaMorfoziS> nowhere a reconfigure kde?
<MetaMorfoziS> or etc?
<maverick> ty kkathman
<maverick> iam gonn go see :P
* Snake__ just got his suse updated up yay!
<as_2804> how do i find out what model is my wifi card in the konsole?
<maverick> lol snake
<as_2804> anyone?
<maverick> hey snake is my adept not working right?
<maverick> doenst seem find files?
<Snake__> maverick: it should work now ;)
<maverick> oky
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm reobooted:(
<MetaMorfoziS> and the character coding is'nt solved...
<MetaMorfoziS> some characters are replaced with []  :((
<maverick> hmm nope wont find win32 codecs :(
<Snake__> maverick: thats not in the repos
<MetaMorfoziS> where i can set to 8859-2?
<MetaMorfoziS> any idea?
<Snake__> maverick: you have to download that one
<hawking> what is the easiest way to make a program start at startup?
<maverick> oh
<maverick> oky
<Snake__> maverick: I assume you know where to get it?
<Snake__> maverick: and theres a special way to install it when you get it, ill tell you how to do that when its done
<OddAbe19> is there a way to show the Home, System and Trash icons on the desktop like in a stock KDE setup?
<MetaMorfoziS> hoho cool
<MetaMorfoziS> where can i set the performance-using in kde?
<ilba7r> anyone know how to change the path in gnome
<Snake__> ilba7r: path?
<ilba7r> yap snake the default search path for appl run from gnome terminal
<ilba7r> sorry gnome menus
<mike> how do i tell what display number my X display is
<Snake__> ah not sure
<Snake__> brb
<ilba7r> Snake__, no prob
<sean_micken> i am getting loads of errors in my .xsession file like "end from FAM server connection" .. running kde 3.5.1
<sean_micken> i especially get a lot when running amarok
<Snake__> maverick: So whats up?
<OddAbe19> is there a way to show the Home, System and Trash icons on the desktop like in a stock KDE setup?
<mmartel> UT2004 randomly crashes after playing for a few minutes (It's patched, and I have libstdc++5.3.3 and nvidia-glx enabled)...my screen blanks and a sound rapidly repeats, and I have to reboot my computer. Anyone know a fix?
<OddAbe19> is there a way to show the Home, System and Trash icons on the desktop like in a stock KDE setup?
<maverick> snake u about?
<Snake__> maverick: yo
<maverick> hi nake
<Snake__> maverick: go to the PM, its easier to trouble shoot
<maverick> oky :D
<Snake__> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<LeeJunFan> is there a "known issues" page for breezy w/ 3.5.1? I've got dapper on here how but not being able to print is getting to me, but don't know if I should go with 3.5.0 or 3.5.1 yet.
<Jecos> 3.5.1 has issues with keyboard layouts(they are missing).. which sounds like a bug that snuck in when they were packaged..
<Jecos> got to 3.5.0
<kkathman> 3.5.1 is very buggy
<LeeJunFan> okay, thanks. I had 3.5.0 on breezy before w/ only tiny issues.
<Jecos> Im sure it will get ironed out soon though
<superdump> hello
<superdump> i'm trying to find the package that includes the X headers
<superdump> but i'm having little luck
<superdump> does anyone know what it is called?
<LeeJunFan> xserver-xorg-dev
<superdump> is it in universe?
<Jecos> just add main universe multiverse restricted to all three mirrors to make sure you have everything
<kkathman> LeeJunFan: I had some "minor issues" but others have had more serious ones...as usual, it depends on the personal installation
<kkathman> but there are KDE only things that are flaky too
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: remember, I'm charmed during installations :p
<kkathman> well, LeeJunFan you most certainly dont have the same install as me
<kkathman> or anyone :)
<kkathman> so thats good
<superdump> xserver-xorg-dev isn't in breezy
<superdump> in any of the pools
<Jecos> what do you need it for?
<superdump> compiling konversation
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: well, we will see too because this will be the first time in some time I've done i386. So I'll prob have the same crap luck everyone else does.
<kkathman> on my SUSE, I upgraded from 3.4.0 to 3.5.0 with absolutely no flaws whatsoever...but going from 3.4.3 to 3.5.0  in Kubuntu was loaded with errors...so???
<kkathman> its just what has to be updated and how much...and what apps are there
<superdump> and i'll need it for compiling mplayer later too
<Jecos> config files should be replaced.. but usually pack managers don't replace them
<Jecos> compile mplayer for what?
<Jecos> so it will look better?
<superdump> i'm an mplayer developer
<Jecos> ah ok
<superdump> and konversation 0.19 is much better than 0.18, but the package in dapper is built on kde 3.5.blah and i don't want to upgrade yet, so i'm going to compile it myself
<superdump> on top of kde 3.4.blah
<Jecos> yeah...
<superdump> i was trying out dapper last night :)
<LeeJunFan> yeah, it seems -dev is only in dapper, lemme take a look on another system.
<superdump> xorg 7 will be awesome once all the composite stuff is working properly
<superdump> for window transparency, fading, drop shadows, etc etc
<LeeJunFan> amd drivers will still suck at it though I suspect.
<LeeJunFan> err ati
<Jecos> not the opensource ones
<superdump> i was using nvidia binary drivers
<superdump> but it appeared to be doing it all in software
<GameOver69> lately my wmv videos run choppy inmplayer?
<GameOver69> any reason?>
<Jecos> it pretty much is, glxcompmgr wil be so much better
<LeeJunFan> superdump: libx11-dev ?
<superdump> that's what i thought
<superdump> but alas no
<superdump> Jecos: well, it was crawling on my 3700+ so it must have been trying to do shitloads
<superdump> :)
<superdump> it was doing fade in/out of transparent windows
<Jecos> well i ran kompmgr on my k7 2800+ and igp320m and it didn't run to well but wasn't horrible.. just lagged a little
<RickKnight> Can someone tell me just what is "Live CD"?
* mister_roboto is back
* mister_roboto is back
* mister_roboto is away: gone
<LeeJunFan> RickKnight: it runs from your CD w/o installing anything on your hd.
<LeeJunFan> RickKnight: it will of course be much slower than running from hd.
<superdump> much slower starting stuff up... or whenever it would normally have to access the hdd
<superdump> i also need the X headers for an opengl library i'm using for a university project
<Wolf> Hi everyone!
<RickKnight> LeeJunFan: Is the Dapper Live CD supposed to work that way?
<superdump> hmm, i might just use dapper and get you guys to help me fix any problems i encounter :B
<RickKnight> LeeJunFan: Right now it's resizing partitions on my drive!
<superdump> though i had a problem when trying to compile something last night
<Jecos> you really should only encouter the timezone issue and keyboard layout issue
<superdump> it was some bash problem or something on an install script
<superdump> for blah in blah do\
<superdump> if blah then\
<superdump> blah
<superdump> was being parsed as doif
<superdump> => b0rked
<superdump> do dapper-updates and dapper-security exist? and would you recommend using main universe multiverse and restricted with dapper yet?
<brodel> how can I reset KDE somehow to show the changes I made to the panel now?
<tafsen> When I run ./configure I get this error: checking for KDE... configure: error:
<Jecos> yah I run all those repositories in dapper
<tafsen> Jecos: talking to me?
<Jecos> no what are you trying to build?
<tafsen> baghira theme
<Jecos> its in the repositories.. is there a new version that runs better ?
<tafsen> apt-get install baghira ?
<Jecos> apt-get install kwin-baghira
<Wolf> Is there a program like YaKuake for Gnome?
<Jecos> I don't think so..
<Jecos> yakuake is nice though
<Wolf> Yeah
<Wolf> It messes up on Gnome.
<tafsen> If I installed Kubuntu trough Ubuntu, do I need to change the source,list then?
<Wolf> No..
<Wolf> Just type in 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<superdump> Jecos: here goes the big update
<Jecos> have fun
<tafsen> Jecos: I didn't find it with apt-get
<Wolf> tafsen, Eh...hold on.
<Jecos> make sure you don't upper case anything
<tafsen> Witch version is in the repositories?
<Wolf> 3.5.0
<Wolf> 3.5.1 is in Daper.
<Wolf> Dapper*
<Jecos> 3.5.0 is in a seperate repository then breezy though
<Wolf> You can upgrade to that, by changing the reposiories.
<Jecos> it was released after breezy... did they throw it in breezy-updates?
<Wolf> I thnk so.
<tafsen> talking about Baghira :p
<KaZoiTeZ> good evening
<garnix> Hi
<KaZoiTeZ> hallo garnix
<KaZoiTeZ> can i ask a question ? about kubuntu help ?
<garnix> Can someone give me a hand, I am trying to get a server (ccxstream, but that's not relevant) to start at startup. I've created a script for it in etc/init.d and the script works
<garnix> it's been copied over to rc0.d and others, and seems to be correct
<garnix> but when I boot up, it's not running. I am not sure where to look
<maverick> yes :D
<maverick> cheers snake
<garnix> KaZoiTeZ: ask away heh
<KaZoiTeZ> my Adept is allways crashing when i try to fetch updates, u use the Dakker Drake beta 3
<KaZoiTeZ> dapper drake i mean :)
<C-O-L-T> where can I chat with linux users, I mean to know them, like in a real chat network
<C-O-L-T> not just talking about bugs and so on :)
<KaZoiTeZ> maybe here ?
<KaZoiTeZ> ^ ^
<Ilokaasu> can somebody help me with Valknut ? i can search in passive mode but download wont start...
<KaZoiTeZ> C-O-L-T i cant write your private message, cause im not registered :(
<ccc_> Ilokaasu: sorry, no. but i can recommend linuxdc++ instead. however you need to build it yourself. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89603
<C-O-L-T> KaZoiTeZ: I see then you should register yourself
<fatejudger> sudo gives me the following error when I try and use it: sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Feb  5 20:39:15 2006
<KaZoiTeZ> i do ^ ^
<KaZoiTeZ> plz wait
<C-O-L-T> KaZoiTeZ: the operators won't allow us to chat here
<Paradosso> hi everybody
<fatejudger> does anyone know how to fix the error above in Dapper?
<KaZoiTeZ> maybe ICQ or GaduGadu network ?
<fatejudger> as it stands, I can't use sudo
<Paradosso> in my repositories I have unpaired versions of libssl and libssl-dev, which prevents me to install major kde packages
<Paradosso> anybody has any hints on how to solve this?
<KaZoiTeZ> oh so many ppl that ask questions and no answers :(
<KaZoiTeZ> where are the "pros" ?
<fatejudger> Paradosso: at least you can install packages
<fatejudger> Paradosso: I can't even change my date and time!
<KaZoiTeZ> fatejudger can you change your date and time in the Bios configuration ?
<fatejudger> well, I guess I could
<KaZoiTeZ> :( hmm
<fatejudger> but does that really matter here?
<fatejudger> sudo is broken
<fatejudger> and I NEED to fix it
<KaZoiTeZ> hmm
<mike> has anybody else had a problem installing Perl::Tk?
<Nilisco> Is kword a decent weord editor for kubuntu?  Anything else I should try besides abiword/openoffice?
<Limulus> Hi hi! ^_^
<fatejudger> Nilisco: use KOffice
<Nilisco> I'll give it a shot fatejudger.  Thanks.
<fatejudger> Nilisco: np
<Limulus> Just FYI to anyone using i386 and having trouble trying to install kdeedu packages from the 3.5.1 repository
<Limulus> I just had a brief chat with Riddell on #kubuntu-devel
<tsdgeos> Limulus: you're a kubuntu packager?
<Limulus> and he is aware of the problem and will try to resolve it tomorrow by uploading the missing packages :)
<mike> is koffice just open for kde or a whole different suite?
<tsdgeos> mike: different suite
<Limulus> tsdgeos: no, I just noticed that they were missing ;)
<tsdgeos> ok, i'll bug Riddell again
<mike> interesting
<kkathman> mike k-office is like a suite....similar to Open Office
<mike> its more feature packed then open office?
<kkathman> no
<mike> hmm
<kkathman> its reasonably new, but has alot of promise
<mike> i might check it out, i wasnt really impressed with open office
<kkathman> Open Office has been around a while, so has more features I think
<kkathman> for most people, there isnt a ton of difference
<kkathman> the Krita image editor is a nice alternative to GIMP and is much more intuitive (but less features)
<mike> i really need to fix that sudo thing...
<fatejudger> mike: it's a lot faster though
<fatejudger> mike: and more intuitive
<mike> I'm installing it now
<brodel> how can I reset KDE somehow to show the changes I made to the panel now?
<mike> ya, i just didnt like the interface of open
<mike> and its gotta becompatible with excel, because my laptop still runs xp
<farous> mike regarding compata openoffice is excellent in that respect i don't know though the case for koffice
<LeeJunFan> brodel: some changes require you to log out/in
<brodel> as long as you save it in the MS office format it's fine.
<PaloDeQueso> I just tried sudo -i and it says, "sudo: must be setuid root".
<PaloDeQueso> What happened?
<kazoitez> returned
<gclark> hello
<PaloDeQueso> yea?
<gclark> have an installation question when someone has a moment
<conn> I have a Dell E773p monitor, and it's not displaying 1024x768 properly. I also can't get it to display 1280x1024 in anything but 60Hz regardless of Xorg.conf's settings. Help, please :)
<gclark> trying to get kubuntu 5.1 installed on an Acer Travelmate 2300
<PaloDeQueso> I just tried sudo -i and it says, "sudo: must be setuid root"?
<fatejudger> PaloDeQueso: sudo -i is not a valid command
<PaloDeQueso> I do it all the time.
<PaloDeQueso> I used to until about 5 minutes ago
<fatejudger> PaloDeQueso: what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<PaloDeQueso> well even if I use sudo then it still says that
<PaloDeQueso> like even sudo mv /something /somehwere
<PaloDeQueso> it still says that
<farous> PaloDeQueso, did you enable the root account by any chance
<fatejudger> well I can't help you right now
<PaloDeQueso> I don't think so
<fatejudger> sudo is broken for me too
<PaloDeQueso> hrm..
<PaloDeQueso> Hope it wasn't an update
<gclark> Question: Install hangs at random times during the install process.  Have tried doing noapic, nolapic, acpi=off, etc.
<fatejudger> PaloDeQueso: I use Dapper
<fatejudger> PaloDeQueso: so I doubt it
<PaloDeQueso> I'm still with breezy
<PaloDeQueso> Is dapper usable?
<fatejudger> PaloDeQueso: yes
<PaloDeQueso> last I asked people said it was completely broken.
<fatejudger> PaloDeQueso: but it's constantly changing
<PaloDeQueso> Perhaps I'll give it a try.
<fatejudger> PaloDeQueso: things break, and things get fixed
<PaloDeQueso> yea, I ran breezy beta for a while
<KaZoiTeZ> my dapper drake works fine
<fatejudger> PaloDeQueso: it's kind of annoying actually
<fatejudger> I can't use the ATI fglrx drivers in Dapper
<PaloDeQueso> not yet.
<fatejudger> timezones are broken right now
<KaZoiTeZ> only my Adept isnt working
<farous> PaloDeQueso, try reinstalling sudo or run ksu instead
<PaloDeQueso> ksu?
<fatejudger> and I broke sudo somehow
<fatejudger> by changing the time
<farous> PaloDeQueso, it is the graphical front end for sudo might work
<PaloDeQueso> How can I reinstall sudo without having sudo available
<crimsun> no, that's tty tickets from sudo doing it
<PaloDeQueso> I can try kdesu
<crimsun> just open an additional konsole and use sudo there
<gclark> try using the root terminal and setting the root password there?
<PaloDeQueso> I've tried both
<fatejudger> no one has any idea why sudo is giving me some timestamp error?
<chaoticgeek> hello all
<crimsun> fatejudger: I just told you.
<fatejudger> sound isn't working right now, I think xine is broken
<fatejudger> crimsun: ?
<jung> how do i upgrade to kde 3.5.1?
<crimsun> fatejudger: read the last two things I typed
<KaZoiTeZ> my adept could not get any Packets, only the pakets from the CD no pakets from the internet servers,
<fatejudger> crimsun: wasn't that for the other person?
<kkathman> fatejudger:  this explains it  http://www.courtesan.com/sudo/man/sudo.html
<PaloDeQueso> Has anyone watched the videos for novell linux 10
<PaloDeQueso> ?
<crimsun> fatejudger: no, your timestamp issue can be worked around using what I typed
<fatejudger> crimsun: wtf, why does that work?
<fatejudger> crimsun: and how do I fix the actual issue?
<crimsun> fatejudger: ...and I told you that, too
<chaoticgeek> ok, well I'm having a bit of problems
<chaoticgeek> wait.. I will be right back
<PaloDeQueso> I don't understand, I just installed xqf with sudo and then boom sudo was broken?!?!?
<fatejudger> crimsun: no, you told me the workaround
<fatejudger> crimsun: it's kind of difficult to follow what you're saying if you don't highlight my name
<crimsun> fatejudger: the issue lies in libc6 dropping timezone, which has migrated to locales
<fatejudger> crimsun: so they're doing it the Windows way now?
<crimsun> fatejudger: if you want to read why the workaround works, read sudo's documentation on tty tickets
<gclark> Question: Install hangs at random times during the install process.  Have tried doing noapic, nolapic, acpi=off.  CD verifies correctly.  Any ideas?
<crimsun> fatejudger: "the Windows way"?
<fatejudger> crimsun: Windows doesn't offset the time from UMT like Linux does
<fatejudger> crimsun: it just sets the system time to the local time
<chaoticgeek> ok, ya I'm having problems
<crimsun> fatejudger: err no, that hasn't changed at all. The only change is in which actual package ships timezone info.
<fatejudger> crimsun: well how do I get the timezones back?
<chaoticgeek> Ok, I went to wiki.ubuntu.com and I did the nvidia binary driver install, then I did 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and selected 1280x1024 however I still can not get 1280x1024
<crimsun> fatejudger: it should have been fixed with the latest libc6 and locales upgrades
<crimsun> fatejudger: otherwise run tzconfig manually
<chaoticgeek> on ubuntu I was able to do that right after doing the nvidia binary driver install
<mae> did anyone have their timezones dissapear in latest dapper?
<PaloDeQueso> ok, it seems no matter how I try to use the root accout, su, sudo, kdesu, etc... it says that same thing.
<PaloDeQueso> I'm confused.
<fatejudger> crimsun: ok, thanks
<fatejudger> crimsun: that wasn't working before
<crimsun> mae: just rerun tzconfig manually
<chaoticgeek> anyone have any ideas for me?
<fatejudger> I think xine is broken
<mae> crimsun: my tz is set correctly, but all the timezones dissapeared -- i can't set diff tz's in applets , it only shows UTC timezone
<fatejudger> mae: update
<mae> fatejudger: i have run all the updates
<fatejudger> mae: then rerun tzconfig
<crimsun> if you track Dapper, you need to update hourly
<fatejudger> crimsun: seriously
<fatejudger> crimsun: although there haven't been any updates today
<crimsun> (yeah, the weekend and such)
<mae> ok tzconfig just lets me set my localtime
<fatejudger> I thought ATI had released a new version of their drivers
<mae> like i said my problem is that all the timezones have dissapeared from the kde clock applet
<fatejudger> that works with the new kernel
<mae> only the default 'c' utc timezone shows up
<fatejudger> mae: sudo tzconfig
<mae> fatejudger: i did that
<mae> fatejudger: all it does is modify /etc/localtime
<fatejudger> yea
<mae> it doesn't make missing timezones magically appear
<fatejudger> mae: well it shows the timezones for me
<fatejudger> mae: is xine broken for you?
<fatejudger> mae: amarok isn't working with xine
<mae> fatejudger: did you grab the latest 3.5.1
<mae> nah mine is working
<mae> but i noticed they borked the 3.5.1 package quite a bit
<mae> amarok gstreamer engine dissappeared
<mae> i think my tz issue might also have something to do w/ it :)
<fatejudger> mae: yeah, I can't compile amarok with gstreamer
<gclark> So no ideas for the installer hangup?
<KaZoiTeZ> hey
<KaZoiTeZ> my adept could not get any Packets, only the pakets from the CD no pakets from the internet servers,
<KaZoiTeZ> is my sources.list
<Mazingaro> is there anyone playing with doom3????
<KaZoiTeZ> im playing doom3
<KaZoiTeZ> but on win32
<Steven_M> Does anyonyone know whether kubuntu has a built-in firewall.
<Steven_M> ?
<aleman> Steven_M: not that I know of
<aleman> what I find to be the easiest solution is to download Bastille
<Kejk_PL> Steven_M: user@ubuntu:~$ apt-cache search firewall kde
<Kejk_PL> guarddog - firewall configuration utility for KDE
<aleman> it only takes like 4 mins to have it up and running
<Kaiser_Sleeps> Steven_M: the firewall is part of the kernel - iptables
<Kaiser_Sleeps> it's the configuration gui that you have to find for yourself (and there's plenty about)
<Steven_M> thanks both of you. Does it it work when you're in other window managers too?
<Zappa> anyone tried to run kylix 3 on ubuntu? i'm getting some odd error
<Steven_M> brb
<morgajel|draccus> quick question- a friend installed kubuntu and is having soundcard issues. I told him to run alsaconf, but he says it doesn't exist, depsite alsa-utils being installed.  any idea why it isn't there, or if it got moved to a different package?
* MetaMorfoziS good night
<crimsun> *buntu doesn't install alsaconf
<morgajel|draccus> crimsun: hrm.
<morgajel|draccus> well, is there a workaround? that's pretty important functionality
<crimsun> he needs to describe to me what his config is
<morgajel|draccus> alright, let me herd him in here.
<morgajel|draccus> crimsun: brad is the one having issues
<brad> hi
<crimsun> hi
<crimsun> must be in the charlotte area
<brad> i appreciate you taking the time to help me
<morgajel|draccus> brad: ok, explain the issue from the top
<brad> i am
<brad> ok, I just installed kubuntu. My machine is a 1 year old clone box with a via onboard sound card.  I have installed most of the packages that it seems like I should.  I have a screen shot of what the OS thinks is installed here : http://braddoro.com/private/kinfocenter.png  I have tested the speakers, they work.  and when I play a song, the player THINKS it is playing it. I see the sound abrd moving and the song tracking
<Nomad411> brad: Check what settings you have with kmix?
<Nomad411> could somethign be mute?
<brad> Nomad411:  the volume is up on everything, is that what you mean?
<Nomad411> and unmuted too I'm sure :)
<Nomad411> Then your player may be set to output to something else than your speakers..
<brad> glowing means unmuted, right?
<Nomad411> I think so :)
<Nomad411> And, I'm sure you checked, but the speakers are plugged in to the proper outlet? (Green I think)
<Nomad411> Just eliminating the obvious things
<brad> Nomad411: hehe, yes I checked
<Nomad411> good :)
<brad> and I plugged them into a seperate source and they play
<Nomad411> then check into the output of the player maybe
<Nomad411> different players?
<crimsun> pastebin the output from ``amixer'' in a Konsole onto pastebin
<Nomad411> !vmplayer
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Nomad411
<brad> i tried xmms, kaffene and amaroak
<Nomad411> ummm
<Nomad411> what are you playing, a CD or a file?
<brad> i ahve tried both but right now I am playing a file I just ripped
<brad> crimsun:  I don't understand how to do that
<crimsun> open a Konsole, type amixer, and paste the output onto the http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org Web site
<brad> aah
<brad> here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8082
<crimsun> brad: are you actually using the optical/digital output?
<brad> uuuh
<brad> i don't think so
<PaloDeQueso> Can I use a live boot disc to fix my sudo problem?
<brad> I'm just using the normal output that I have always used
<Nomad411> Does anyone know if the vmplayer plays windows XP?
<PaloDeQueso> anytime I try to use sudo, su, kdesu or anything like that, it says. "sudo: must be setuid root"
#kubuntu 2006-02-11
<crimsun> brad: in a Konsole, amixer sset 'IEC958' off && amixer sset 'IEC958 Output' off
<gamma> anyone here using the nv driver and can't get the monitor to turn off?
<Nomad411> did you set a root password maybe and run as root?
<Nomad411> Palo:
<brad> crimsun: I did it and it output some text back to me looking like it did it
<crimsun> brad: ok, now test by playing music
<brad> from a CD?
<morgajel|draccus> brad: go with something simple like an mp3
<morgajel|draccus> :)
<brad> i have ogg files
<crimsun> sure, load them up in amarok/noatun/kaffeine, etc.
<brad> i am not sure if I have everything installed to play an mp3
<morgajel|draccus> brad: if you have amarok you should be set
<crimsun> brb, office hours
<brad> same deal, no change with anything
<brad> i tried all 3 apps from both Cd and file
<brad> they all appear to play but no sound
<crimsun> brad: cat /proc/asound/cards
<crimsun> brad: then, amixer sset 'External Amplifier' off
<crimsun> brad: then test with music again
<brad> crimsun: done: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8083
<crimsun> any luck?
<brad> same deal
<brad> that unknown codec thing isn't a problem?
<crimsun> normally, no.
<brad> ok
<crimsun> I bet you have a dxs_support issue
<brad> do I need to restart aa service or anything?
<crimsun> you need to ``sudo modprobe -r snd-via82xx'' and test with ``sudo modprobe snd-via82xx dxs_support=#'' were # is one of 2,3,4,5
<crimsun> you'll probably need to log out of KDE and do that from a console
<crimsun> s/were/where/
<brad> FATAL: Module snd_via82xx is in use.
<brad> do I still need to log out?
<crimsun> brad: yes, hence the needing to do this from a console
<Nomad411> crimsun: You seem very knowledgeable about sound, could you please have a alook at my problem afterward?  I get my sound fed back into the mic line when using skype, even though I use headphones and a separate mic.    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8084
<crimsun> brad: go ahead and switch to a console, start irssi, and log in here
<crimsun> Nomad411: sure, just occupied for the next 15 mins or so
<brad> let me install irssi
<brad> then i'll do all of that
<Nomad411> That woudl be great if you could figure it out, My windows machien died and I really would liek to not go back there :)
<_john> how can I import outlook express contact and other info to thunderbird ?
<brad> back in a few
<brad> exit
<_john> I have the previous windows drive mounted , I copied the .dbx files to my linux drive
<_nacho> hy
<_nacho> i have problem installing lilo
<hawking> _nacho : are you from Montevideo?
<_nacho> it says in /etc/lilo.conf doesnt exist
<_nacho> no, from Santa Fe, Argentina
<hawking> bad guess
<Nomad411> _john:  You're going from windows to thunderbird on linux?
<Nomad411> oh sory i see
<_john> Nomad411: yes
<Nomad411> I dunno if TB reads from a .dbx.  I would have imported in TB on windows first, then it's easy to transfer :)
<_john> right
<Nomad411> I shuffle my TB files from windows to linux and back again ok
<_john> I couldn't find the .dbx file in thunderbird import
<brad2> crimsun: I ran those 2 commands
<Hobbsee> hey everyone
<Nomad411> hey!
<brad2> they ran with no return output
<crimsun> brad2: good. Which dxs_support value are you testing currently?
<brad2> when I ran the test line with 2 it made the speaker pop
<brad2> i'm guessing that is good
<brad2> i tried all of them
<crimsun> that's not an indicator of anything, unfortunately.
<crimsun> you should have some wav files in /usr/share/sounds/
<brad2> ooh i can play thosse from cli
<brad2> what do I run them with?
<crimsun> aplay
<Nomad411> _john: There are converters, I just remembered, but I forget the name of it.. Search the wiki:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<Nomad411> !outlook
<ubotu> Nomad411: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Nomad411> !oe
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Nomad411
<Nomad411> !mail
<ubotu> rumour has it, mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com/
<brad2> abm!
<brad2> that worked
<crimsun> excellent
<crimsun> so you're currently using '2'?
<brad2> yes
<crimsun> great
<crimsun> please give me lspci -nv info on pastebin when you log back into KDE
<crimsun> now to configure it for default:
<brad2> ok hang on
<Nomad411> _john: found it, but it's for PST files though.. command is 'readpst'
<crimsun> echo "options snd-via82xx dxs_support=2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/snd-via82xx
<brad2> should I have done that before I restarted?
<crimsun> yes
<brad2> ok, i'll go back into console
<fatejudger> does anyone know whether xine is broken in Dapper?
<fatejudger> amarok can't load the xine engine
<fatejudger> or at least the audio part
<fatejudger> it can load the video part
<brad2> crimsun: is that "sudo tee" part correct?
<brad2> i am about to run it
<crimsun> brad2: verbatim
<unholy> oh no. Amarok is my life.
<brad2> got it
<fatejudger> unholy: lol
<fatejudger> unholy: amarok IS life
<unholy> :) I'm not joking
<brad2> ok it returned to me the comand I echoed
<brad2> restart into X?
<fatejudger> I can always use my Xbox 360 as a media player
<unholy> fatejudger: It is pretty cool though isnt it?!
<fatejudger> lol
<crimsun> brad2: probably easiest to reboot
<brad2> doing it
<fatejudger> unholy: yeah, it's 10x better than any other media player out there
<fatejudger> unholy: 1.4 is just spectacular
* unholy is extatic!
<crimsun> fatejudger: frankly quod libet suits me fine
<unholy> fatejudger: Are you on Breezy?
<fatejudger> unholy: Dapper
<fatejudger> crimsun: does Xine work for you?
<unholy> ok
<unholy> When you want to upgrade from Breezy to Dapper, do you just point to a differnt repository and upgrade?
<brad> crimsun: I got an error when I booted, it is here: http://braddoro.com/private/error1.png
<kane_> hello everyone, where can i find a repository for amarok-gstreamer?
<brad> i maybe mistyped something
<kane_> i am trying to install this package, but it seems to be missing on dapper
<no0tic> hi
<no0tic> How can I set another local time on kde?
<brad> crimsun: I just checked the file and it has this in it: options snd-via82xx dsx_support=2
<brad> it appears that I did it, right
<crimsun> brad: you mistyped it
<crimsun> it's dxs_support, not dsx_support
* brad doh!
<brad> does this need a reboot?
<brad> looks like it does
<kane_> hmn is there a amarok-gstreamer for dapper?
<brad> ok rebooting
<fatejudger> kane_: everything is broken
<optotron> does anyone have a clue about CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG ???
<fatejudger> kane_: it's all broken!?!?
<kane_> nope
<fatejudger> kane_: gstreamer doesn't work, and neither does xine audio atm
<fatejudger> kane_: at least for me
<kane_> hmn
<fatejudger> kane_: xine was working yesterday
<fatejudger> kane_: or was it two days ago
<kane_> audio works, but the amarok-gstreamer does not exist
<fatejudger> kane_: I can't remember...
<fatejudger> kane_: yeah, it's pretty messed up
<kane_> there are 3 month to go
<Hobbsee_away> kane_: doesnt seem to be - use amarox-xine
<kane_> ill give it a try
<_rob> sup yo
<_rob> anyone know any good channels for getting new punk music?
<brad2> bam!
<brad2> crimsun: it WORKS
<Nomad411> bam!?
<Nomad411> Oh great!
<Nomad411> :)
<crimsun> fatejudger: I use gstreamer, so I don't know if xine is usable here.
<brad2> crimsun: thanks a million
<crimsun> Nomad411: can you take a rain check for later tonight, say, in a couple hours?
<fatejudger> crimsun: do you use amarok?
<brad2> so what did I change? did that file that I wrote to provide some sort of parm to the hardware on startup or somthing
<crimsun> fatejudger: no, I use quod libet
<fatejudger> crimsun: well gstreamer audio isn't working for me for some reason
<crimsun> brad2: that file tells your sound driver to use the audio parameter that works for your chipset
<fatejudger> crimsun: I figured it was some temporary bug
<Nomad411> crimsun: Sure
<fatejudger> crimsun: since it used to work
<crimsun> Nomad411: great
<crimsun> bbl
<brad2> crimsun:  thank you again for your time.
<_rob> alright, peace fuckers
<orville> latas
<Hobbsee_away> _rob: language
<fatejudger> Hobbsee_away: lol
<Hobbsee_away> !coc
<ubotu> [coc]  the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<_rob> haha
<_rob> cool
* Hobbsee_away shakes her head
<kane_> is there a mplayer for dapper?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee_away: don't worry, I doubt it's anything people in here haven't heard before
<fatejudger> kane_: there's kaffeine
<fatejudger> kane_: and amarok
<Hobbsee_away> fatejudger: oh i'm aware of that....it's still offensive though, and unnecessary
<kane_> hmn amarok won't play anything with xine engine
<fatejudger> kane_: I know it
<fatejudger> kane_: I think it's a bug
<fatejudger> kane_: probably will be fixed on monday
<fatejudger> kane_: I can't get gstreamer .10 to work with amarok either, so I can't listen to any music
* Hobbsee_away checks
<Hobbsee_away> just playing an mp3 thru amarox with xine engine, presumably?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee_away: yeah
<Hobbsee_away> fatejudger: works here
<fatejudger> Hobbsee_away: have you apt-get updated?
<Hobbsee_away> yep
<fatejudger> Hobbsee_away: or upgraded I should say
<Hobbsee_away> as of around 20 mins ago
<fatejudger> Hobbsee_away: maybe you have to restart
<Hobbsee_away> already restarted - i've had no updates in the last...12 hours at least
<Hobbsee_away> brb
<Nomad411> Is there anyone using the vmplayer on Kubuntu?  SHould I be able to have an XP image that I had in qemu?
* mister_roboto is back
<fatejudger> mister_roboto: domo arigato
<mister_roboto> fatejudger: :)
<fatejudger> lol
* Hobbsee_away is back
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: i can play *.mp3 *.ogg *.wav on my dapper machine today
<Hobbsee> with the xine engine, thru amarok
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: did running amarok thru console show any reason why your xine isnt working?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: lemme check
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: xine was unable to initialize any audio-drivers.
<Hobbsee> er, ok then!
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: that's what it says
<Hobbsee> are you getting sound thru kde and all that?
<fatejudger> let me check
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I have two sound cards on my computer
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I'm wondering whether it's defaulting to one
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: but that wouldn't make any sense
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: because xine would have still loaded
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure - i dont know terribly much about sound
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: let me restart, that seems to fix it half the time
<Hobbsee> lol
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: brb
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: nothing
<Hobbsee> hmm
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: alsa isn't detecting any of my cards at startup
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: nothing is getting started
<Hobbsee> mine says that too, or did a few days ago, yet i still get sound
<Hobbsee> is there anything on the forums about it, or on malone?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: akode engine?
<Hobbsee> akode?
<fatejudger> I have no idea, but it's a serious problem
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: that's the engine amarok defaults to when it can't find another engine
<Hobbsee> ah
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: akode doesn't work with my setup
<Hobbsee> well....it looks to be using xine here...
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: and you restarted?
<Hobbsee> yes
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: well it's very strange, because alsa boots up, and I'm able to use my sound card's features
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: like sound inputs
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: but the computer just isn't outputting any sound
<Hobbsee> i'd suggest checking if others have the same problem
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> it's not dead in alsamixer, i presume?
<Tonio_> hi all
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: damn, I dunno
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I just pressed the mute button on my sound card
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: and now it won't unmute
<Tonio_> I need to buy a mouse, but I'm boycotting logitech and MS....
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: oh dear...
<fatejudger> Tonio_: then stop boycotting logitech and MS
<fatejudger> Tonio_: and buy a good mouse
<Tonio_> not very easy.... do you have any opinion on a good mouse ?
<fatejudger> Tonio_: how the hell is it not easy?
<fatejudger> Tonio_: Step 1: Stop acting like a retard.     Step 2: Buy a good mouse.
<Tonio_> fatejudger: it is not easy to find something good ;)
<fatejudger> Tonio_: it's just a mouse
<fatejudger> Tonio_: I mean really, it moves a cursor
<fatejudger> Tonio_: what else do you want it to do?
<Nomad411> a mouse by any other name, would still click as sweet
<Tonio_> fatejudger: like a retard ?..... please a bit more respect.... I didn't insult anyone here
<fatejudger> Tonio_: tell me, why exactly are you boycotting MS and Logitech?
<Tonio_> why ? because I've been insulted in telephon by logitech when I was asking for a driver or doc to install a webcam on linux
<Tonio_> that's not commercial
<Tonio_> and when I say insulted, I inst, it was an insult
<fatejudger> Tonio_: I'm guessing you overreacted when they told you that they didn't make drivers for open source software
<fatejudger> Tonio_: and why should they?
<Tonio_> I don't buy product made by people insulting me.... that's my personnal exprience, I would never tell people to stop buying logitech anyway
<fatejudger> Tonio_: and what's wrong with Microsoft?
<Tonio_> why should they ? probably because I bought a product, and as a client I was asking for help
<charwood> I'm trying to install gimpshop on Kubuntu Dapper using dpkg -i.  It apparently depends on libtiff3g, but i have libtiff4 installed.  Can I override the .deb to try anyway?
<Tonio_> I can understand that it is not supported, but insulting me was really, really out of respect
<Tonio_> well, that's not the purpose, I'm not here to launch a troll or something
<Tonio_> what's wrong with MS ? nothing.... they have good products ;)
<Tonio_> but I don't wan't to encourage their actual commercial methods...
<fatejudger> charwood: you should consider using Krita
<fatejudger> Tonio_: actual commercial methods?
<charwood> fatejudger: Yes, I like Krita but this would be for our artist who is a big photoshop user.
<fatejudger> charwood: Krita is more like Photoshop than Gimpshop is
<Tonio_> fatejudger: commercial and technical.... that's a long debate I don't want to come to now...
<fatejudger> charwood: IMO
<fatejudger> Tonio_: my point is, that it's your fault that you're limiting yourself to crappy mice
<fatejudger> Tonio_: these companies did nothing but produce great hardware and software
<fatejudger> Tonio_: so go ahead and buy some other mouse
<fatejudger> Tonio_: this isn't cnet
<fatejudger> Tonio_: go look somewhere else for product reviews
<Tonio_> fatejudger: I just wanted to have name of brands making good product that possibly are not MS or logitech ;) That exists for sure
<Tonio_> I just wanted a feedback
<Nomad411> How stable is Dapper?
<fatejudger> Nomad411: it's stable, as in non-crashy
<fatejudger> Nomad411: but it's very quirky
<Nomad411> Tonio: None come to mind
<fatejudger> Nomad411: things break every once and awhile
<fatejudger> Nomad411: and updates will fix them
<Tonio_> I'm not going to limit myself to a 5$ mouse for ethical reasons, I'm not that stupid ;) I've a logitech keyboard, because they were the only one providing what I wanted....
<Nomad411> well, my Breezy is pretty quirky having gone to 3.5.1, was thinking of going all the way :)
<fatejudger> Tonio_: how is what you're doing ethical?
<Nomad411> I wonder if it has anythign to do with me using the k7 kernel..
<fatejudger> Tonio_: it's sounds more like some retarded hippy crusade to me
<fatejudger> *it
<fatejudger> Tonio_: like I said, www.cnet.com
<Tonio_> fatejudger: thanks for your judgement on the base of 3 phrases, and for that big help ;)
<Tonio_> fatejudger: I didn't knew the purpose here was to ONLY speak kubuntu, I will remember...
<Nomad411> well Kubuntu and what gravitates around it :)
<Tonio_> Nomad411: isn't a mouse gravitate around a computer and an OS ? ^^
<fatejudger> Tonio_: #kubuntu isn't for hardware related questions
<Tonio_> as long as the way the hardware is supported, yes it can be duscussed, I'm sorry !
<Nomad411> Tonio: You know, I just did a search on google fo rcomputer mouse, excluding the words MS, Microsoft, Logitech.   That just leaves Apple in th etop posts :)
<Nomad411> amazing.. MS and Logitech own the market
<fatejudger> Nomad411: they make fantastic mice
<fatejudger> Nomad411: it's not suprising that they do
<Tonio_> Nomad411: if your answer is simply google, that can be the universal response to any question.... what is the purpose of that channel then ???
<fatejudger> well I'm off to Windows land
<fatejudger> I'll cya
<Nomad411> Tonio: I don't understand
<Tonio_> Nomad411: forget that.... I was just asking for an eventuall feedback of non logitech and MS mice...
<Tonio_> the result is I didn't got any answer and got insulted and judge with that wonderfull response : "search google"...
<Nomad411> I see Aopen, Kensington, and others at Tigerdirect.ca..
* Tonio_ may consider placing a boot here, answering "-> google" to any question...
<Tonio_> that'd be easier....
<Nomad411> I wasn't telling you to search google, I was trying to say I understand how hard it is to find a different brand
<beefsprocket> Tonio_: not just search google, there were excludes... play nice
<Tonio_> searching google for hardware is a pain now with all those ads and sponsored links :)
<Nomad411> yup
<Tonio_> that's the reason I simply asked here for an eventual user feedback....
<Nomad411> but there are other brands.  Now you have to find the proper forum to get feedback for those products and you're all set. :)
<Tonio_> well, we should stop the debate now ;)
<Nomad411> good, I didn't know I was debating.. hehe
<Nomad411> now help me fix my sound card!!  :)
<Tonio_> Nomad411: I was probably alone sice fatejudger is gone, taht's true ;)
<Nomad411> Why am I getting feedback in the MIC line, I'm using headphones
* Hobbsee stopped reading a long time ago - ping me when there's anything important hehe
<Nomad411> bbl
<Nomad411> lol
<Mungallo> does anyone know where I can get a cedega deb for amd64?
<Hobbsee> !cedega
<ubotu> somebody said cedega was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://www.transgaming.org/gamesdb or #cedega or http://www.frankscorner.org/
<Tonio_> Mungallo: I think the only response you will get is "do it yourself, or buy it"... :)
<Tonio_> as, according to what I know, it is not possible to legally distribute a deb, but I may search, cause that's surprising for a gpl licenced product
<Mungallo> well i have their trial, but it doesn't actually install.
<Tonio_> Mungallo: what is the problem ? dependancy issue ?
<Tonio_> do you mean you have a deb with the trial ? or do you compile the free version ?
<Mungallo> no, it verifies, and then "unpacks" but then it qquits.
<Mungallo> I can do the source install if I have to, I was just curious if there was a deb for it.
<Tonio_> Mungallo: there is not to what I know, but I don't know the reason....
<Tonio_> licence issue or something
<Mungallo> well it was gpl'd up to a certain version but is now considered a commercial product.
<Nomad411> !tv
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Nomad411
<Nomad411> !tvcard
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Nomad411
<Nomad411> !tv-card
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Nomad411
<Nomad411> woudl anyone have a recommendation as to what TV software to use?
<Nomad411> gonna try kdetv first
<_john> Hello...Looking for a driver for a Lexmark xz2350 usb printer.
<_john> Any pointer for locating a driver for this lexmark x2350 printer
<Hobbsee> oy raphink - you around?
<Mungallo> join /cedega
<Mungallo> doh
<Hobbsee> raphink: i'd never intended for someone to try out aasaver - riddell just said to upload it to revu so he could have a look
<_john> i seem to have a video glitch. the Window Title Bar and some menus show grey space characters that make sit very hard to read. Where do I start to get that fixed.
<EightiesK> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Nomad411> !kdetv
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Nomad411
<dell500> anyone here know what font I can use to make it look like macosx?? :)
<dell500> and how to change all the fonts so it affects all apps
<EightiesK> !lilo
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, EightiesK
<Hobbsee> EightiesK: what are you looking to do?
<Nomad411> dell500: install kwin-baghira   (Go look at the baghira theme at http://www.kde-look.org
<dell500> Nomad411, i installed it... not sure if the text worked or not...
<OddAbe19> is there a way to show the Home, System and Trash icons on the desktop, like stock KDE in kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> right click, create shortcut?
<Nomad411> Configure Desktop?
<nck7> hey can some one tell me whats the apt-get command to install the "make" command thing
* mister_roboto is back
<Nomad411> !build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential is, like, totally, a meta package for software building see !gcc for more info
<Nomad411> !gcc
<ubotu> methinks gcc is the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<nck7> ah thanks
<nck7> one more thing how do I enable root login?
<Nomad411> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Nomad411> man I should be a bot!!  lol
<nck7> ive read over that but i just cant seem to login in with root in ubuntu i went to system settings menu and there was an option in there but i cant find it in Ku.
<Nomad411> you don't use the root account normally, you use sudo
<Nomad411> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Nomad411> oops, same :)
<nck7> i know but i need to login in w/ root for a few minutes to set up my system
<Mungallo> sudo -s
<nck7> thx
<Mungallo> no prob, just don't get into the habit of using it if you don't need it.
<Mungallo> ;)
<nck7> no i went i just need to change some permissions on a drive
<Nomad411> sorry, was away :(
<Hobbsee> how do you get kubuntu to search for a new wireless card?  just reboot the machine?
<Hobbsee> ie, how do you run the hardware detection?
<Steven_M> hi all
<Steven_M> is 2.6.12-10-686 a stable kernal, or should I go back to 2.6.12-9-686?
<forellan> hi
<forellan> any know... How i can see all services running in my ubuntu
<forellan> ?
<yberion> #kubuntu.de
<Steven_M> hi forellan
<Steven_M> forellan: are you runng gnome or kde?
<forellan> kde
<forellan> in red usu setup command
<forellan> and i can see all services...
<dell500> how do i unzip something into a font folder?
<forellan> in ubuntu how i can see all services
<forellan> with init.d i can stop services , ok
<Steven_M> forellan: typing out the answer to your question
<crimsun> Nomad411: pong
* Mez waves at crimsun
<forellan> in kde
<Nomad411> crimsun:
<Nomad411> kewl, I just came back up :)
<Steven_M> then try going to kmenu -> system settings (the program) when that big panel appears click on session manager
<Steven_M> I mean service manager
<Nomad411> crimsun: Are you here?
<Steven_M> forellan: those last messges were for you
<crimsun> Nomad411: yes
<Bobby> Hello there! :)
<Steven_M> forellan: does that help?
<Bobby> I have a question, i think its easy, but I'm kind of a kubuntu noob :(
<Bobby> Can anyone help me? :)
<Nomad411> try..
<Nomad411> spell it out :)
<forellan> yes, thank for help
<Bobby> Can anyone help me? 85htz... but I only have 75htz listed (i am using dual monitors)
<Bobby> i mean, i want to change to 85
<Bobby> ;)
<Nomad411> is 85 supported in your configuration?
<_john> Has anyone any tips for locating a driver for a Lexmark X2530 printer?
<Nomad411> lexmark site doesn't have it?
<Nomad411> guess not, I,m just surprised, I thought they supported linux
<Bobby> Nom, yes it is
<Bobby> Nomad, yes it is
<Bobby> (thats what i run on my WinXP partition)
<Nomad411> !xorg
<ubotu> it has been said that xorg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<_john> No and I googled the question too and only got the question...
<dell500> anyone know if there is something special besides placing the fonts into the /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ dir?
<dell500> doesn't seem to update the fonts though
<Nomad411> that,s one command you may need, but I am not very knowledgeable in dual monitor s on linux
<Nomad411> stick around, maybe someone else can guide you
<Bobby> Noman, which command again?
<_john> thanks
<Nomad411> Bobby:
<Nomad411> !xorg
<ubotu> xorg is probably to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Nomad411> maybe your monitors are not recognized properly
<Bobby> Noman, i typed that into the console, but nothing happens...
<Bobby> ubotu, is that for me?
<ubotu> Bobby: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Nomad411> yes, ubotu is a bo tthat gives you information
<crimsun> Nomad411: did you have an issue? I'll be off soon.
<Bobby> ah
<Nomad411> I do, weird feedback of sound into the mic line
<Nomad411> if it's a known issue, I'd love to hear about it, but I don't want to keep you here if you have to go
<crimsun> Nomad411: pastebin the output from amixer (for the appropriate card)
<Mungallo> can anyone point me to a good guide for enabling nvidia 3daccel?
<Bobby> i already changed my xorg.conf file, but my desktop prefs just list 75htz
<Mungallo> not GL
<Mungallo> or failing that can someone tell me what version of Gcc compiled the latest kernel so I can recompile my driver?
<crimsun> gcc-3.4
<Mungallo> danke
<crimsun> ``cat /proc/version'' for more info
<Nomad411> crimsun: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/541080
<Mungallo> learn something new every day, thanks crimsun
<Nomad411> crimsun: I just thought of something after what you daid "for the appropriate card".   Could my problems be because there's a built-in sound card on the MB, though it's disabled in bios I believe
<Nomad411> Listing should be for my Audigy card
<Nomad411> crimsun: I should not beusing digital if it comes up
<comp10> hi
<comp9> yell0W!!
<comp10_> hlllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaererere
<comp10_> fdgf
<crimsun> Nomad411: tried unmuting 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack'?
<ice_02> hALER
<KiT_12> wazup 4u?!!
<ice_02_jackrizel> ketchup
<KiT_12> french fries w/ burger!!
<jackrizel_02_ice> ice cream.........
<Nomad411> crimsun: lookin gta it now
<KiT_12> hi nomad411!!
<KiT_12> yel0 2p!!
<jackrizel_02_ice> soy-t 6-t-9
<KiT_12> rainb0w!!
<Nomad411> !gimmethepowertokick!!
<ubotu> Nomad411: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_comp10> hotel victoria rum 6-t-9
<Bobby> Can anyone help me with a question about my refresh rates? :)
<KiT_12> why yah d0n't kn0w?!
<Bobby> Kit, no :(
<KiT_12> bobby hu u?
<jackrizel_02_ice> bobby hi
<Bobby> hi :)
<jackrizel_02_ice> namad411 hi
<jackrizel_02_ice> nomad411 hello
<Bobby> jack, I am having a problem with my monitors refresh rates
<jackrizel_02_ice> igno?
<Nomad411> crimsun: If I disable it, the mic won't work :(
<KiT_12> bobby hell)!!
<Bobby> KiT, do you know how i can change it?
<KiT_12> hi nomad! wazup?
<KiT_12> change wt??
<crimsun> Nomad411: what if you do that but also increase 'Analog Mix'?
<KiT_12> bobby,, change wt??
<Bobby> Kit, my refresh rate
<Nomad411> crimsun:  seems to work.. :)
<Nomad411> I'll have to test it in a skype call
<KiT_12> booby,, wt refresh rate??
<Bobby> KiT, for my monitors
<Nomad411> I have no clue what all those settings are for, if you have a link for this, I'd love to grok it
<Bobby> KiT, do you know how I'd do that? :)
<KiT_12> booby,, im s0rry  but i d0nt kn0w h0w 2 change it!!
<Bobby> ok :(
<KiT_12> bobby,, stL studyin'?
<Bobby> KiT, i am new to kubuntu :)
<crimsun> Nomad411: good. Analog Mix is the appropriate element. Not sure why you weren't using it before.
<KiT_12> hey nomad!!
<KiT_12> ei bobby!!
<Jak> how do I read an NTFS partition within kubuntu? I click on the drive but it says I dont have permissions :|
<Nomad411> The list of sliders is way off my screen, I have no idea what what is :)  I'm used to headless servers
<Nomad411> I'll go to the creative site and try to get docs
<Nomad411> thanks a lot for your help
<KiT_12> hey jak!!
<Jak> hey :)
<KiT_12> stL studyin'?
<_comp10> <jak> hhhhiiiiiiiiiii
<Jak> any one know what this permission thing is then?
<KiT_12> bobby,, stL der?
<Bobby> huh?
<KiT_12> bobby,, i sed d'yah stL study??
<Bobby> KiT, study what?
<jackrizel_02_ice> eeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiii
<jackrizel_02_ice> any care to chat????
<KiT_12> bobby,, r u stL a s2dent?
<Bobby> yes
<Bobby> maybe
<KiT_12> skuL??
<KiT_12> hey jak stL der?!
<KiT_12> bobby,, y maybe??
<Bobby> KiT, a better one than you go to, obviously
<KiT_12> wt d0 u mean?
<Jak> stL der? lol @ my noobness
<KiT_12> hi leejunfan!!
<KiT_12> jak,, stL studyin'?
<jackrizel_02_ice> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<KiT_12> yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Jak> rofl. no idea what tht means KiT
<jackrizel_02_ice> haler
<jackrizel_02_ice> hey <JAK>!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<KiT_12> jak,, rofl??
<Jak> hey
<Jak> rofl- rollin on floor laughing :|
<jackrizel_02_ice> how r u???????????? jak
<jackrizel_02_ice> hey jak!!!!!!!!!!!!!! do u still study?????????????????
<Jak> confused? trying to figure out this linux stuff
<KiT_12> oh now i know!! c",)
<Bobby> How do I find out which version of KDE i have? :)
<Jak> u mite have me confused with someone else me thinks :)
<KiT_12> jak,, ur age??
<Jak> 16
<jackrizel_02_ice> b o b b y
<jackrizel_02_ice> jak?????????????
<Jak> yea
<KiT_12> jak,,l0cati0n??
<Jak> england
<KiT_12> ow?!
<Jak> lols wot?
<jackrizel_02_ice> do u still study???????????
<KiT_12> jak,, ow?!
<Bobby> Does anyone know how to check to see which version of KDE you're running?
<jackrizel_02_ice> hey bobby
<Bobby> hi :)
<Jak> huh? :|
<jackrizel_02_ice> bobby..........do u still study?????????
<KiT_12> jak,,wt skuL?
<Bobby> no
<Jak> im @ college. were bouts u from
<KiT_12> bobby,, y yah d0nt study??
<Bobby> no
<jackrizel_02_ice> from philippines...................
<jackrizel_02_ice> y u dont study bobby????????/
<KiT_12> fr0m philippines!!
<Bobby> jack, becuase i'm smart already
<Jak> tht in america?
<comp10_> bobby...........ah owkei.......... age?????????
<KiT_12> jak,,im fr0m philippnes!!
<Bobby> 100
<Jak> rite k. i dunno were that is
<comp10_> 100???????????? true age?
<KiT_12> jak,, c0ntinent 0f asia!!
<Bobby> yes
<Bobby> duh
<jackrizel_02_ice> haler???????
<jackrizel_02_ice> pwede bhie???????
<Jak> ah rite yeah. lol no wonder i failed geography
<Nomad411> well that was fun..  goodnight all :)
<KiT_12> idiot??
<jackrizel_02_ice> nomad411...........sliptyt,,, switdrimz
<KiT_12> hey nomad dont sleep!!
<jackrizel_02_ice> bobby.... age????????
<KiT_12> just kidding!!
<Bobby> 100
<KiT_12> jak,, jst kidding!!
<Jak> lol kk..whu 3am :|
<jackrizel_02_ice> 100?????????? really??????/
<jackrizel_02_ice> 3am???????? hir 1030am
<Bobby> yes
<Bobby> duh
<jackrizel_02_ice> no kidding plz........... real age????????
<KiT_12> jak,, last name??
<ras> Hey ppl fist Time Jamaican Chatter here
<KiT_12> ras,, jamaican??
<ras> yup
<jackrizel_02_ice> wdwaefeweff
<Jak> gibb...u name?
<jackrizel_02_ice> ras???????? wazup?
<KiT_12> ras,, g0t canabiz??
<ras> lol
<jackrizel_02_ice> bobby wer r u????
<jackrizel_02_ice> ras...................
<ras> hey not all Jamaicans smoke
<KiT_12> jak,,zumsteg!!
<jackrizel_02_ice> ras...............
<Jak> whoa!
<jackrizel_02_ice> bobby..................
<KiT_12> ras,, y  yah d0nt sm0ke??
<jackrizel_02_ice> jak.....................
<jackrizel_02_ice> k
<jackrizel_02_ice> r
<jackrizel_02_ice> i
<jackrizel_02_ice> z
<jackrizel_02_ice> e
<jackrizel_02_ice> l
<jackrizel_02_ice> p
<jackrizel_02_ice> ] a
<jackrizel_02_ice> u
<jackrizel_02_ice> l
<jackrizel_02_ice> a
<jackrizel_02_ice> t
<jackrizel_02_ice> .
<ras> im saving my brain cells for programming
<jackrizel_02_ice> g
<jackrizel_02_ice> a
<Jak> l
<Jak> o
<Jak> l
<jackrizel_02_ice> r
<jackrizel_02_ice> a
<jackrizel_02_ice> y
<jackrizel_02_ice> h
<jackrizel_02_ice> e
<KiT_12> ras,, geniuz huh?!
<jackrizel_02_ice> h
<jackrizel_02_ice> e
<jackrizel_02_ice> h
<jackrizel_02_ice> e
<jackrizel_02_ice> j
<jackrizel_02_ice> a
<ras> in the making :D
<jackrizel_02_ice> k
<bimberi> !kops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fooishbar, haggai, amu, uniq, Mez, seth_k, nikkia, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, or robotgeek
<KiT_12> ras,, last name?
<KiT_12> hi ubotu!!
<KiT_12> j
<KiT_12> a
<KiT_12> z
<KiT_12> e
<KiT_12> l
<ras> ta :)
<KiT_12> m
<KiT_12> a
<KiT_12> c
<KiT_12> a
<KiT_12> g
<KiT_12> a
<jackrizel_02_ice> hey bobby,,,,,, jak,,,,,,,,, n ras,,,,,,,,,,,,, txt me at +639185563323
<jackrizel_02_ice> hey bobby,,,,,, jak,,,,,,,,, n ras,,,,,,,,,,,,, txt me at +639185563323
<jackrizel_02_ice> hey bobby,,,,,, jak,,,,,,,,, n ras,,,,,,,,,,,,, txt me at +639185563323
<jackrizel_02_ice> hey bobby,,,,,, jak,,,,,,,,, n ras,,,,,,,,,,,,, txt me at +639185563323
<kkathman> KiT_12:  cut it out
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* Jak confused
<KiT_12> kkathman,, huh?!
<jackrizel_02_ice> hey bobby,,,,,, jak,,,,,,,,, n ras,,,,,,,,,,,,, txt me at +639185563323
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %KiT_12!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %jackrizel_02_ice!*@*]  by nalioth
<LeeJunFan> thank you.
<kkathman> thanks nalioth
<ras> so waht do ppl do in these rooms
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@203.87.177.146]  by nalioth
<bimberi> thanks nalioth - (yes seemed to be all from that address)
* mode/#kubuntu [-bb %KiT_12!*@* %jackrizel_02_ice!*@*]  by nalioth
<OddAbe19> is there a way to show the Home, System and Trash icons on the desktop, like stock KDE in kubuntu?
<nalioth> kkathman: were there any more technology demonstrators?
<Hobbsee> stupid git
<ras> oh this is where all kubuntu ppl meet and query stuff?!?!?
<kkathman> ras.. its a support channel
<Jak> yup
<ras> o zeen
<kkathman> you might check the topic, that usually gives the intellectually gifted a clue
<ras> its my first time you have to see with me
<kkathman> Heya Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> heya kkathman :D
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> ok night
<ras> so do you guys know how to hack n stuff?
<Hobbsee> bits and pieces
<nalioth> ras: we are a support channel for kubuntu
<kkathman> hack no
<ras> i know but i was just checking
<kkathman> ras you have kubuntu installed?
<nalioth> ras: you are on the wrong network for that question
<ras> so where do i go to fing channels on different topics
<ras> yeah i have kubuntu
<kkathman> what is your question then
<ras> i was just testing out "Konversation"
<kkathman> it works
<Hobbsee> hehe it works
<ras> apparently
<kkathman> ^5s Hobbsee
<ras> but i dont know how to change channels
<Hobbsee> ras: /j #channel
<Snake__> ras: /j #channel
<Snake__> rofl
<Snake__> Hobbsee: you ow me a soda
<Hobbsee> why Snake__?
<kkathman> or ./list
<Snake__> Hobbsee: ....must be an american thing
<Hobbsee> must be
<kkathman> Hobbsee:  its a kid thing
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Snake__> :)
<ras> omk lets see
* Snake__ is glad kkathman knows
<kkathman> Hobbsee:  more of a 6-9 year old thing
<ras> ./list
<Snake__> kkathman: :P
<OddAbe19> is there a way to show the Home, System and Trash icons on the desktop, like stock KDE in kubuntu?
<ras> ok that didnt work
<Snake__> ras: take away the dot ;)
<Snake__> OddAbe19: you been asking that all day
<Snake__> lol
<kkathman> yah I accidently put da dot
<OddAbe19> i don't get any responses
<Snake__> I dont know how to do it lol
<Snake__> outside from symlinking to those places
<kkathman> OddAbe19:  there might be a reason for it
<OddAbe19> yeah, i don't even get a 'No' or 'I don't know', which is always better then nothing
<ras> kill
<kkathman> no
<_ras> gasp
<new2nix> !fglrx
<ubotu> fglrx is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<_ras> hey i couldnt stop the list
<_ras> ok wher can i get a list i can scroll through
<_ras> that list was huge
<kkathman> _ras I suggest you do a little Googling on iRC commands
<_ras> yah!
<_ras> I'm having the dumb newbie feeling
<Nomad411> !sound
<ubotu> hmm... sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
* orion_fr_24 is away: fait dodo
<amigagirl> Go Cleveland Browns Go Go Go :D
<Nomad411> OHIO Hio hio hio!
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> ohio is teh sux
<amigagirl> NO
<amigagirl> Go Cleveland Browns Go Go Go :D
<Snake__> amigagirl: ...
<amigagirl> Superball Wnners :D
<amigagirl> Goo
<Snake__> I certainly hope your joking
<amigagirl> no
<amigagirl> never
<Snake__> hehe
<amigagirl> http://www.shoutcast.com/sbin/shoutcast-playlist.pls?rn=595243&file=filename.pls
<amigagirl> listen to my radio show
<amigagirl> we interview the Cleveland Brownies tonite :D
<amigagirl> Goo Brownies Go go go
<Snake__> amigagirl: are you in ohip
<Snake__> ohio*
<amigagirl> no not this minutes
<amigagirl> no but i went ohio university
<Snake__> I see
<amigagirl> i livedi in shaker hts
<Snake__> amigagirl: wow close to me
<amigagirl> GOOOO BROWNS :D
<amigagirl> Stealers win but is ok cause thye are in the same central division
<amigagirl> so they as you say represent
<Snake__> amigagirl: and wtf am I listening to?
<Nomad411> lol
<Nomad411> Football music!
<Nomad411> :)
<amigagirl> ha
<Snake__> LOL
<amigagirl> listen now
<Nomad411> Nice ..
<Nomad411> You do that from your house?  I'm interested in podcasting in the future
<amigagirl> i missed the Kubuntu Commercail for Superball game. How was it?
<Snake__> Nomad411: I run a radiostaion a well, but its not a podcast
<amigagirl> yes
<Snake__> There was a kubuntu commercial?
<Snake__> ..
<amigagirl> i want to use videolan but it's to messy.
<Nomad411> is it?
<amigagirl> You did not see the Kubuntu commercail for the Superball game?
<Nomad411> That's one of the options I want to look into.
<Snake__> No....
<Nomad411> Snake__: Kubuntu just bought Apple!
<amigagirl> It was the best one of them all it was better then the budweiser commercial.
<Nomad411> it,s gonna be called Kapple now  :)
<amigagirl> Then Amiga will buy Apple.
<Snake__> kapple hehehe
<amigagirl> Viva Amiga
<kkathman> kabapple
<Snake__> Could I intrest you in a KiPod?
<Nomad411> lol
<amigagirl> haha
<Snake__> That has a nice ring to it
<Snake__> Ki - Pod
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> not ki as in key, ki as in KIE
<fatejudger> !fglrx
<ubotu> fglrx is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ras> I have a Problem, I have 2 sound Cards, onbord and PCI, how do I select which one should be the default
<Nomad411> you want them both to be alive?
<Nomad411> turn off the onboard one normally, in teh BIOS :)
<Nomad411> It' senough headache with just one sometimes :)
<ras> ist there a way i can switch in the OS when Im ready
<Nomad411> chances are teh onboard one is turned off automatically because you put in another one
<Nomad411> I don't know :(
<amigagirl> snake you see how i figure out how to make riojams.com from a dyanmic to a static to my house? :D
<amigagirl> lol
<amigagirl> yep
<amigagirl> i just need to make a website now.
<ras> the onboard 1 is the werking 1
<ras> but Kmix detects both of them but I cant switch to my SoundBlaster
<ras> its using the onboard VIA
<Nomad411> Did you try turning off the onboard one in the bios?
<ras> no
<Nomad411> do you need them both?
<ras> am i too greedy to want to be able to switch when im ready
<Nomad411> ready?
<ras> I jjust like keeping my options open
<Nomad411> seems the easiest way to get straightened out.. If you decide you miss the onboard one, reboot  -->  BIOS and turn it back on :)
<Nomad411> onboard ones are usually not too good
<Nomad411> !sound
<ubotu> well, sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<ras> ok
<Snake__> no offense amigagirl but im done with this
<amigagirl> is ok
<amigagirl> i have 100's of others on there it was just a test to see if it workd for you anad i thank you for your donation ;)
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> amigagirl: most definatly not my style of music
<amigagirl> that's ok
<amigagirl> there are all genres of life
<amigagirl> i like all kinds of musica anyway
<kkathman> amigagirl: what kinds of music?
<kkathman> dont listen to Snake__ he doesnt count anyway :)
<kkathman> lol
<amigagirl> jazz rock funk samba bossa nova soul world reggee
<amigagirl> everything.
<kkathman> wow nice
<Snake__> Not my music.
<Snake__> lol
<Nomad411> Nice indeed, I bookmarked your station :)
<Snake__> :P
<amigagirl> what do you listen to snake?
<kkathman> no Snake__ I would imagine not
<Snake__> Hehe
<Snake__> amigagirl: Stuff that does not get played on there, Rock, heavy metal, death metal, alt. rock
<Snake__> etc
<kkathman> wow Im so surprised
<Snake__> classic rock
<amigagirl> i was playing jimi hendrix john mclaughlin frank zappa MC5 and all kinds stuff earlier
<Snake__> OOOOOooooooooooooo
<Nomad411> lol
<Snake__> Ill have to tune in on one of those days :)
<amigagirl> but sometimes it's nice to be diverse and mix your mind like the drinks you do in your stomach
<Snake__> Very bad analogy, but I got it
<amigagirl> haha
* kkathman does not mix drinks...bad idea
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> kkathman: in your stomach you do ;)
<kkathman> liquor before beer..never fear.....beer before liquor...never sicker
<kkathman> words to live by
<Snake__> kkathman: why is that? (why would you be sick if you drink certain ways)
<kkathman> just is that way
<Snake__> odd
<kkathman> Im very very sure you'll find out one day
<amigagirl> i like guitar cause i play guitar and woodwinds so i like guitars and i know all the guitarists. i like from rocky george original guitarist for suicidal tencencies to larry coryell to al dimiola from return to forever to tommi iomii from black sabath to sanata to todd rundgren to the guitarists for funkadelics to stievie vai to prince it goes on and on and on
<Snake__> o.0
<amigagirl> so to say you like classic rock like who dickie betts?
<amigagirl> greg allman?
* kkathman listens to ZZ Top right now :)
<amigagirl> ;D
<kkathman> Sharp Dressed Man :)
<amigagirl> i hear all these people yuou see.
<amigagirl> zz top
<amigagirl> all those great guitarists
<Snake__> Naw, more like led zepplin, aerosmith, ac/dc
<Snake__> jimi
<amigagirl> they had a zydeco band on lastnite doing some killer musica on pbs it was awesome
<kkathman> Eric Clapton
<LeeJunFan> ah crap, I just fubared my perms for dcop playing in my chroot. :(
<Snake__> erics good
<LeeJunFan> biab
<kkathman> yah...one of the best
<amigagirl> playing steel guitars they were fantastica
<amigagirl> yep jimmy page
<Snake__> page *nods*
<amigagirl> he was so brilliant where he used the violin bow on that 1 song who lot of loving
* Snake__ goes into his music to bust out the old school now lol
<Snake__> Hmmm guns and roses...havnt herd them in a while
<amigagirl> i even have Ten years after alvin lee and gosh frank marino from mahogany rush , and rush and you name it like it.
<amigagirl> i like milies davis
* Snake__ WELCOME TO THE JUNGLE!!
<amigagirl> so it's about liking as much as possible dont block your life off with thinkgs like "well it's not my style", make everything your slyle.
<Snake__> WE GOT FUN AND GAMES!!
<Snake__> amigagirl: na, I just don't like a lot of music
<amigagirl> well that guitarist for guns n roses hei's fabulous i heard some of his stuff he did and he is good.
<amigagirl> i lke canned heat too!
<Snake__> Never herd
<amigagirl> oh my god the BOOGIE Band
<Mungallo> how does one set gcc-3.4 as the default gcc version?
<amigagirl> bbl have guests here have to play hostist.
<amigagirl> hostess
<amigagirl> chao
<Nomad411> Mungallo: temporarily?  for one compile you mean?
<kkathman> Im all over the map...classical, country, rock, pop, techno, folk, just about anything but metal and opera
<Mungallo> yeah
<Snake__> kkathman: yea we all know whats on your ipod :P
<Nomad411> set CC=
<Snake__> your KiPod
<kkathman> Snake__:  I doubt it
<kkathman> hehe
<Snake__> kkathman: you named off a good varity before
<Nomad411> Mungallo: wait, let em find the proper line
<LeeJunFan> amigagirl: make everything your style w/o having a style - sounds like Bruce Lee's words almost :)
* Tm_T grins
<Mungallo> thanks a bunch nomad, this has been boiling my brain for the last 1/2 hour or so.
* kkathman still is waiting for Tm_T to send me some Finnish music :)
<kkathman> hehe
<Snake__> Oooo alice cooper
<amigagirl> bruce lee was the man :D
<amigagirl> yep alice cooper too
<amigagirl> emerson lake and palmer
<amigagirl> uriah heep
<Snake__> His knew stuff is cool too
<kkathman> heck yeah ELP!
<amigagirl> my brothers have aoll this stuff
<amigagirl> chao
<kkathman> the Guess Who, ELO
<kkathman> nice
<amigagirl> yep the guess who
<amigagirl> now i MUST GO :D
<kkathman> Moody BLues?
<kkathman> great group
<kkathman> very very musical
<kkathman> I tend to like innovators, and people that were more musical, not just head bangin crap that kinda got stereotyped alot
<kkathman> I mean there was a time when it seemed there were people that just got guitars, a drum and played fuzz, screamed and they were the latest "fad"
<Tm_T> kkathman: uh, you can't imagine how hilarious life can be when your head is one big mess =)
<kkathman> hehe
<zerodni> hey does anyone here  use tv out on their nvidia cards
<callie> zerodni, i have done in the past but not under linux
<zerodni> ah
<zerodni> i have it working but i cant get one desktop where i can move windows between
<callie> have you tried looking on the forums?
<zerodni> yeah that got me working but not to have windows go back and forth
<zerodni> and i cant use that becase i cant read the menus
<callie> you mean you cant switch between multiple desktops?
<zerodni> yes but its like a seprate x server
<zerodni> i have 2 virtul desktops on my crt and 4 on my tv
<callie> ahuman01, ok, well you need to look at the resolutions you're using
<callie> sorry that was for you zerodni
<zerodni> well one is 640x480
<zerodni> that is the tv
<zerodni> and mine is 1280x1024
<callie> that sounds like it should be ok
<amigagirl> somenoe splain to me about blogs, are they just 1 way communications? i thohgth they were like i post and someone else post and tells a story or is it like a diary or what?
<amigagirl> i need going , chao
<callie> !blog
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, callie
<zerodni> i can do twin view but when i full screen it puts the video or game or what ever between the two
<djzn> hi, how do I tell KMIX to use OSS
<zerodni> kmix can use what ever sound system you would like :)
<zerodni> you can set it in the sound settings in systems settings
<djzn> oh i found it
<djzn> thanks
* MetaMorfoziS good morning
<jung> can kubuntu run firewall builder?
<zerodni> jung, you can use firestarter to config iptables in kubuntu
<jung> zerodni, thanks for the reply. Is firestarter more secure than firewall builder?
<zerodni> jung, well its not about more secure see in linux everythings uses iptables witch is the best
<zerodni> jung, its at the kernal level these programs just give use a interface to configure iptables
<jung> zerodni, First time i'm using kubuntu or linux. So i'm just trying to get an basic idea of how things go
<zerodni> jung, i like firestarter becase you can setup all the rules in like 5 min
<jung> zerodni hmm i see
<zerodni> jung, thats cool if you have anyother question i would me more than happy to help
<jung> zerodni, i see firestarter in adept. Would this be the right one?
<zerodni> jung, yep
<jung> zerodni, k, i'm gonna download it and fire it up. brb
<zerodni> k
<jung> zerodni, its installed but how do i start it up?
<zerodni> just go to termnal and type sudo firestarter
<zerodni> its a gui
<jung> i got a bunch of error messages
<jung> but the prog still started
<jung> this isn't like a proxy server rightr?
<zerodni> nope
<zerodni> did you open it in sudo
<jung> yes
<jung> its running
<jung> how do i set up the iptables and configure it?
<zerodni> well this sets up iptables you can just setup rules for what you want in and out then click start
<jung> how do i do that?
<zerodni> well first it sould bring up a wizered right
<jung> yes
<zerodni> go though that and then let me know
<jung> i went through the wizard already
<jung> didn't mention anything about setting up rules or tables
<jung> do i have to have 2 nics to configure it?
<zerodni> ah well tables is just a trem there are not real tables like a spredsheet
<zerodni> nope
<zerodni> do you see policy
<jung> yes
<zerodni> that is were you setup rules
<jung> when i click on policy, everything in there is greyed out
<zerodni> right click on the white sapce and click add rule
<zerodni> make sure you tell it for inbound or outbount traffic
<jung> it's grayed out. I can't access it
<zerodni> hmm
<zerodni> so when you click the white space nothering shows up
<jung> nope
<zerodni> is apply policy grade out too
<jung> yep
<jung> the whole section is grayed out
<zerodni> what about the policey menu
<mvv> hey guys, how do i type the micro 'u'  in utorrent under linux?
<mvv> you know, that greek or latin one
<jung> i can click on policy and it will drop down
<jung> but the add rule and apply policy is grayed out
<zerodni> is it grayed out too
<callie> mvv, you mean the letter 'Mu'
<zerodni> hmm ok click on prefrences
<jung> ok
<zerodni> under edit
<zerodni> now do you see a section called firewall
<jung> yes
<zerodni> then network seetings
<jung> ok
<zerodni> are both nics like eth0
<jung> yes
<jung> both are
<zerodni> what about the check boxes
<jung> nothing checked
<zerodni> cool
<jung> no ics or dhcp
<zerodni> good
<mvv> callie, yes i think so, doesn' t it means micro?
<zerodni> try closing then reopening
<jung> k
<callie> mvv, it can, but its just a letter
<jung> still greyed out
<mvv> callie, i can't get it out of my happy hacking keyboard :p
<callie> well i think you need yo use a unicode font for starters
<zerodni> are you geting any events
<jung> i got one
<zerodni> ok so it is working do you have any other firewall software on you pc
<jung> nope not on this one
<mvv> callie, can i setup this character set somewhere in kde?
<zerodni> do you have su enabled
<jung> sudo yes
<zerodni> no just su
<zerodni> its the reel root
<callie> i have no idea mvv, not something i've ever had to do
<zerodni> try this sudo passwd root in a termnal
<callie> but you can setup default fonts and stuff in system settings
<zerodni> then give a password it will say like UNIX password
<jung> k
<zerodni> now type su
<zerodni> ten the password
<jung> k
<zerodni> now just trype firestarter
<zerodni> if you still have now rule you might want to go though the wizered again
<mvv> callie, thanks.  I'll search into this a liittle deeper. and will let you know the outcome if you want...
<callie> cool
<jung> nope not working
<jung> im in root now
<jung> and its not opening up
<zerodni> try going thought the wizzerd agian
<jung> how do i get out of root?
<zerodni> just type exit
<jung> nope still not working
<jung> is there some package i didn't install with it?
<zerodni> nope
<zerodni> the funny things it sould be working becase i just did what you did i was a noaty boy and didnt setup a firewall on this system like i sould
<jung> hmm
<zerodni> and everything is grayed out for me till i click on the whight box were the rules go
<zerodni> then it says add rule
<zerodni> when i right click on it
<jung> i'm trying to rerun the wizard
<zerodni> now are you one outbound or inbound
<jung> how do i tell?
<jung> oh just in bound
<zerodni> ah good
<zerodni> if you want to rego thought the wizzered its under the firewall menu
<zerodni> jung, i will brb i have to restart x to get my tv working
<jung> k
<mvv> callie: it' s just typing together: ctrl +shift + b + 5 (source: http://www.tuxmagazine.com/node/1000044 )
<zblach> weirdness. Ctrl+Alt+F# no longer jumps me to a terminal
<zblach> how can I fix this?
<callie> mvv,  good old tux magazine
<mvv> hehe
<callie> do you read it?
<EightiesK> anyone know of a dos partitoner?
<EightiesK> i wanna make my windows partiton and my linux partitions equal sizes.
<zblach> hi. i have a mouse with 5 unusuable buttons and a keyboard with 16. how can I enable them?
<_shawn_> hey in kword (1.5 beta 1) how do I get rid of the blue and red lines on the words?
<CyberMad> how to exit from telnet, i'm testing telnet localhost 110
<zblach> Ctrl+C
<mister_roboto> CyberMad: control ]    then quit
<CyberMad> but i don't know how to exit from there... i tried q, quit, exit, ctrl+c...all doesn't work
<CyberMad> control then type quit?
<mister_roboto> CyberMad: ctrl+] 
<CyberMad> ok thanks
<mister_roboto> right bracket
<CyberMad> :) yes.. thanks it's work
<dell500> anyone here know how to install apple fonts??
<dell500> ttf
<Tm_T> dell500: does wiki help?
<Tm_T> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<jung> anybody awake?
<dell500> I'm trying that, i just did a fonts:/// in konquorer and it shows that the fonts are installed... i think
<dell500> just nothing comes up in the fonts area for kcontrol...
<CyberMad> which one better? qmail or postfix... what is the positive and negative?
<ssdo> amarok in dapper will only runs xine engine. how can i install a gstreamer engine?
<Tm_T> dell500: you maybe have to relogin to get changes effect
<dell500> ya, i thought so, brb
<avatarman> anyone know how to get Mplayer installed in Kubuntu 5.10?  Every time I use adept,  it tells me that it will break the install and it cannot be compiled from source...
<avatarman> are people using Dapper Kubuntu already?
<zerodni> jung, ok im back
<zerodni> jung, any head way
<avatarman> ?
<avatarman> c'mon  you can't all be asleep
<jung> zerodni hi
<jung> zerodni sorry it took so long
<jung> zerodni i got the policy working now
<zerodni> cool what was it
<jung> it was the policy tab
<jung> next to status and events
<jung> i just went to policy and right click on the white space
<jung> and the add rule option was available
<zerodni> oh were you not under the policy tab
<jung> nope
<jung> didn't even see it
<zerodni> ah sorry miscomuncation
<jung> i removed it and i was installing fwbuilder i think
<jung> and guarddog
<jung> but i removed both of them and decided to give firestarter one last chance
<jung> hehe, i'm glad i did
<zerodni> ah
<zerodni> lol
<jung> now i can get some sleep :)
<jung> it would've bugged me
<zerodni> well sorry about that i could have swarn i said clcicking policy
<zerodni> lol
<jung> it's np
<jung> i'm just glad i can configure it properly now
<jung> thanks for you help
<zerodni> i know how that can be if i could ever get this xorg to do what i want
<zerodni> your welcome anytime just ask
<jung> alrighty, well time for me to get some sleep
<jung> have a good nite perhaps?
<zerodni> you too
* mister_roboto is away: sleeping
<callie> anyone here know where i can find out how much Microsoft site licences cost for large companies (250+ cpus)
<callie> im trying to get my company to switch to using more open source software
<Tm_T> callie: ~50 /cpu just operating system
<Tm_T> I think
<Tm_T> then, office is about 150
<Tm_T> iirc
<callie> per year?
<Tm_T> well, you have to buy newest office every or every second year
<callie> but do the licences cover companies for a certain period of time or is it a one off payment thing?
<Tm_T> hum, I think microsoft.com answer to that
<callie> their site is very confusing
<callie> lots of blabbering and no real hard info
<callie> i guess i'd need to look into what kind of package my company is signed up to
<callie> i dont think i could ever get them to totally switch from windows, but using openoffice and thunderbird and a few other apps could save tens of thousands in the long run and wouldnt require much re training if any
<callie> viva la revolution!
<avatarman> <yawn>
<_nicolas> hi all
<callie> morning!
<avatarman> hi nicolas
<avatarman> morning callie
<callie> you in the states avatarman ?
<avatarman> yeah,  Chicago
<avatarman> you?
<callie> UK, london
<avatarman> nice
<avatarman> I should be in bed of course.
<avatarman> do you get on this channel a lot?
<callie> most of the time, its one of my favourite rooms
<avatarman> I've only been using Linux for a couple months
<avatarman> learning slowly
<callie> aren't we all
<callie> with Kubuntu, you're off to a good start
<avatarman> well,  ubuntu does my hardware quite nicely without much intervention from me
<callie> the learning curve isnt quite the cliff face it is with other distros
<avatarman> but,  installing all the programs I want is another story
<callie> somtimes its not always possible, but these things get sorted over time
<avatarman> yeah,  it's very friendly without being Linspire SLOW
<avatarman> I'm having fun with it for the most part.
<callie> thats the main thing
<avatarman> like putting a jigsaw puzzle together kind of
<callie> what sort of stuff do you do with your pc? just general internet use sorta thing?
<callie> !opers
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, callie
<callie> morning ilba7r
<avatarman> I've set up VPN and mail server....at work on Windows
<ilba7r> morning callie
<ilba7r> 3:05 here so hardly qualify as morning :)
<callie> 8:04am here
<callie> GMT
<avatarman> 2 am here
<callie> why doesnt freenode use host masking?
<ilba7r> avatarman, oh i wish i can set openvpn on my linux box
<callie> i dont like my IP being there for everyone to see
<avatarman> I found a program called Ovisgate,  that made setting it up on a WinXp system fairly easy...
<avatarman> I'm still very new at the whole Linux thing ilba7r
<ilba7r> avatarman, i have cisco vpn from my work runs on window not linux though
<avatarman> do some IRC networks mask the IP addresses callie?
<callie> yup
<ilba7r> callie, you have good point i do not know though if it can be set up
<callie> some servers offer vhosts too, but i've never encountered one yet
<callie> ilba7r, as far is know its up the server to do it
<callie> unless you use a proxy, but thats not really secure either
<avatarman> well,  it's nice to meet you both.  I should start heading for my pillow.  =)
<avatarman> Have a good Monday.
<callie> night dude
<Tm_T> foo
<callie> foobar!
<callie> !foo
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, callie
<callie> lol
<ilba7r> night
<Tm_T> hah
<ilba7r> Tm_T, ever played with abiword?
<Tm_T> ilba7r: yes, in my wild youth
<Tm_T> what about it?
<ilba7r> am having 3 packages here do not know which to use
<Tm_T> ah
<ilba7r> abiword, abiword-gnome and abiword-gtk
<ilba7r> they are exclusive but little is said what any of them do
<Tm_T> abiword <- I think that's what you need
<Tm_T> or, take -gtk
<ilba7r> ok thanx Tm_T just installed it with its plugins
<Tm_T> ok
<ilba7r> by the way kword did a horrible job importing my doc files.
<Tm_T> -gnome prolly have some gnome-specific tweaks yuk!
<ubijtsa2> Riddell: the problems with libpoppler was purely down to the sources.list entries you said. just tested it.
<Tm_T> ilba7r: aye, known flaw
<Tm_T> ilba7r: it does import text, not much else
<Tm_T> doc sucks, period
<ilba7r> mm so am stuck now with either oo2 or abiword
<Tm_T> ilba7r: use abiword to import it, save to odt, use kword
<callie> this is why i have always used rtf
<Tm_T> hehe
<Tm_T> txt is good too
<ilba7r> does kword open odt
<callie> even before i used linux
<ilba7r> nah have some tables and graphics that i needed
<Tm_T> ilba7r: yes
<Tm_T> ilba7r: one of the first
<ilba7r> i just include all graphics as eps. a trick learnt from latex
<Tm_T> ilba7r: txt can handle tables and graphics! just use aalib to convert them to ascii =)
<ilba7r> Tm_T, ok thanx great tip
<Tm_T> ilba7r: aint pretty but works =)
<ilba7r> will check it out thanx again Tm_T
<ilba7r> ok nice meeting you to callie now of too work take care all
<[Vampis] > Hmm, are there more then me that have problems with ktorrent? It locks itself all the time
<[Vampis] > kkathman-zzzz: Dont sleep now :P
<callie> lol
<kosh> my conclusion is that office suite software sucks in general
<kosh> they can't seem to even read their own documents a fair bit of the time and god forbid you have an older version
<kosh> but amazingly enough tex, latex, ps, html etc seem to all be readable many years later without issues
<_nicolas> hi all
<_nicolas> i have a little question about Kubuntu
<_nicolas> and Kdm
<_nicolas> ?
<_nicolas> Do you know how to install ( into Kubuntu ) an easy kdm user access, as well as Suse ou Windows or GDM, you click on the user and not write his name
<_nicolas> ?
<_nicolas> Is it possible
<_nicolas> ?
<brosioz> how can i known which modules is using my ethernetcard ?
<shogouki> _nicolas: k menu / change user ?
<kosh> system settings -> login manager -> users   -> administrator mode and then check the box for show list
<_nicolas> @Kosh -> I had already do that but it dont works :(
<kosh> hmm kdm should show a list of users to select from
<Tm_T> it does if its configured so
<[Vampis] > And if you have mutiple users :P
<[Vampis] > one is enough ;)
<_nicolas> But no, i had select List mode, i had add image to user, nut no list
<_nicolas> just write user
<_nicolas> and i have 3 users
<billh> what's the routine for building a suitable kernel for Ubuntu ?
<billh> I'd like to be able to run 2.5.15
<kosh> 2.6.15
<kosh> however on breezy that is not a good idea
<kosh> 2.6.15 requires some newer libraries then are in ubunty breezy
<kosh> so you would need to not only update the kernel but those libs also like hal
<billh> oh
<billh> I'm having problem with the dm_linear module not wanting to load, etc...
<kosh> is there a reason you want to run 2.6.15?
<kosh> I do know how to do it but walking someone else through it ....
<_jocke> I got some problems runing phpbb. The problems involves mysql.sock and the php connection is trying to find it under /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock. any ideas on what to do?
<billh> something with restoring the resolver state and stuff with ".dep" not being found at boot
<billh> kosh I'm going to do some -rt development on this box using that kernel
<billh> so I have to be using the latest kernel for this purpose
<kosh> you best bet would be to upgrade to ubuntu dapper then I think
<billh> what's that ?
<billh> dapper ?
<kosh> it is not really ready for full usage right now but it should work
<kosh> next release :)
<billh> oh, how broken is it ?
<kosh> don't know
<billh> can I just do the normal thing of changing the apt file reference to that release and it'll work ?
<kosh> I knew exactly which packages I needed and I pulled just those manually from the dapper archives
<billh> oh
<billh> like the hal stuff ?
<kosh> need hal and udev
<kosh> and whatever they depend on
<billh> Is the hal stuff relate to network drivers loading ?
<billh> hmm
<kosh> well udev is related to that in that it loads every driver
<hatake_kakashi> kosh: lol I'm tempted to try out the latest vanilla kernel. I have done it previously with RH8 however.. it just seems that if I run something whilst on a 2.6.12, it seems somewhat slower with the nvidia packages
<billh> I might just have to use that instead of manually upgrading packages
<billh> kosh network drivers are special though
<kosh> not really
<kosh> no different then a scsi card etc
<billh> well, udev manages stuff in /dev
<billh> yeah, but that's the depmod stuff
<billh> It's a more general mechanism with the network start up code
<billh> unless there's a hardware detect phase that gets screwed up
<kosh> the drivers are loaded at the same stage
<kosh> at least network, audio and usb are
<billh> that's not a udev thing, it's probably related to hal
<billh> udev is more useful for things like IDE devices, CD-Rs, etc..
<billh> serial ports, all things that go into /dev
<rosemary> just a question - and I will read TFM!  But what luck have people had with cameras etc on usb
<kosh> udev had hotplug rolled into it between 2.6.13 and 2.6.15
<kosh> so udev does everything hotplug used to do also
<billh> yeah, but that's not networking. I'm pretty sure that the networking stuff is spawned outside of it.
<billh> anyways, not important
<billh> So what's people's experiences with dapper ?
<kosh> rosemary: all the cameras I get follow the usb mass storage spec in which case you just plug it into just about any computer and it works
<kosh> rosemary: no drivers needed under windows, linux,macs etc
<rosemary> kosh - okay thanks - haven't tried yet.  Did initially have probs with this Sony and mandriva
<Hobbsee> anyone experienced with ndiswrapper here?
<kosh> rosemary: many cameras don't follow the specs
<kosh> rosemary: sony is one of them, I have been pretty happy with the fuji cameras
<poningru> billh: very good
<billh> poningru then I'm going to upgrade to it so that I can get at the most recent kernels
<billh> thanks for the information
<poningru> billh: stop
<poningru> billh: I have only tested ubuntu
<poningru> not kubuntu
<poningru> not sure if kde is unstable on it right now
<billh> kde is half broken for me in kubuntu anyways, so it doesn't matter
<billh> I use gnome as a work around
<rosemary> kosh hmm recognises camera same model as mandriva, but now need to figure how to upload - programmes are different
<Melsen> Hey everybody
<Melsen> I was wondering......
<Melsen> Is there anywhere in Ubuntu I can set up my default username and password when I browse samba shares.. It's annoying each and everytime to type in my domain name and domain username and password each time I access a server on our domain.
<[Vampis] > Mount them
<[Vampis] > with username and pass
<Melsen> You crazy?
<Melsen> Do you have any idea of how many that is
<Melsen> we got 50+ servers here
<Melsen> hehe
<[Vampis] > sudo mount //192.168.0.1/linux /media/sharename/ -o username=myusername,password=mypassword
<[Vampis] > aha, ok
<[Vampis] > tb
<[Vampis] > Then I'm crazy
<Melsen> lol
<[Vampis] > :)
<Melsen> Whats the difference between mozilla browser and firefox?
<Tm_T> you don't know mozilla suite?
<Tm_T> firefox was meant to be lightweight version of mozilla browser
<Melsen> Well.. here in adept, I can install the mozilla browser and firefox
<Melsen> I always figured they were the same
<Tm_T> yes, two different apps
<Tm_T> mozilla browser is oldish mozilla product
<Melsen> So.. if I install firefox through adept, will I then get the latest firefox version?
<Tm_T> I think so
<Tm_T> newest available in ubuntu repositories
<Tm_T> prolly 1.0.7
<Melsen> isn't the newest version 1.5 something?
<Tm_T> yes
<[Vampis] > mhm
<Melsen> ... but I will get 1.0.7 if I install it through adept?
<Tm_T> yes
<Melsen> duh
<Tm_T> unless you add unofficial repositories
<Melsen> I heard someone talk about universe multiverse thingie
<Melsen> .... how do I add that so adept lists more packages?
<Tm_T> !+sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Melsen> (a complete newbie with Kubuntu and Linux as a desktop system... sorry for all the stupid questions
<Tm_T> Melsen: also, use wiki.ubuntu.com
<Tm_T> Melsen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Tm_T> wiki is good source for help ;)
<Tm_T> Melsen: read it through
<Melsen> Hey
<Melsen> that worked.. I have 1.5 now
<Melsen> cool, thanks Tm_T
<Melsen> One thing tho
<Melsen> I can't find that 'preferred applications' configuration anywhere
<[Vampis] > use kcontrol
<[Vampis] > Run
<[Vampis] > kcontrol
<[Vampis] > then KDE COMPONENTS
<[Vampis] > and there  File Associations
<Melsen> yeah?
<Melsen> I just wanna make sure it uses firefox everywhere instead of conqueror.. and it says something about setting that up.. but if I follow the guide.. I can't see the configuration options mentioned there
<[Vampis] > ahaa
<[Vampis] > sorry
<[Vampis] > Then u choose component Chooser
<[Vampis] > one abobe file asociations
<[Vampis] > Then Webbrowser
<Melsen> To ensure that other programs use version 1.5 of firefox and not the old 1.07 version, go to Preferences -> Preferred Applications in the System menu. For the "Web Browser" tab, choose "Custom" and then enter the command:
<Melsen> I can't find that anywhere
<[Vampis] > huh ? where are u looking
<Melsen> If I go to preferences, I can't see anything called 'Preferred Applications'
<Melsen> Is it enough if I just do it in the component choser?
<[Vampis] > mhm, for me it was
<[Vampis] > I assume you are in KDE? ;)
<Melsen> You're right... it _does_ seem to work
<Melsen> Oh.. I am
<Melsen> KDE seems much better that gnome. I'm sure it's a matter of personal preferences.. but I like KDWE
<Melsen> KDE
<[Vampis] > wrong button ;)
<Melsen> lol
<[Vampis] > :*p
<ccc_> Melsen: system settings > user account > default applications > web browser
<[Vampis] > eh, user account ?
<[Vampis] > Thats the exact like I told, just to different places
<ccc_> oh ok, sorry. i don't see much of kcontrol :)
<[Vampis] > :P
<Melsen> Oh my god
<Melsen> wtf did I do now
<Melsen> I can't access my partitions.. hrmmm
<Melsen> all I tried to do was automount my two fat partitions
<Melsen> grrr
<Melsen> if I go to the mount point editor, and click 'administrator mode' it just shows my a red square with a blank window
<Melsen> help!! :P
<rysiek> hi there
<[Vampis] > hnm a good CHM file reader for linux =
<[Vampis] > =
<[Vampis] > ?
<Melsen> awww man
<Melsen> this is fucked up
<rysiek> anybody knows a media player with subtitle support?
<[Vampis] > xchm
<[Vampis] > sorry
<rysiek> I've tried Kaboodle - no subtitle support
<rysiek> Kaffeine - same thing
<rysiek> Noatun - same thing
<rysiek> VLC player - same thing
<rysiek> MPlayer - fucked up (nothing shows up, tried different formats and options settings)
<Melsen> When I click on my harddisk icon on my desktop it says 'The desktop entry file /home/alm/desktop/harddisk is of type FSDevice but has no Dev=... entry.
<Melsen> What does that mean?
<rysiek> and Totem - no subtitl support
<rysiek> Melsen: it means that the /home/alm/desktop/harddisk file lacks some information
<rysiek> DEV info, to be precise
<Melsen> can that be fixed in any way?
<rysiek> you can try to write it there yourself, but you would need to know the device of your harddrive
<rysiek> like /dev/hda1 or dev/hdb2 for example
<Melsen> I think it's /Dev/sda3
<Melsen> thats what my mount point editor says
<rysiek> ok, gimme a sec
<Melsen> 3 Paritiion 25.0 Gb    Mount Point /      Type ext3    /dev/sda3       enabled
<rysiek> ok, open KWrite or any other favourite text editor
<Melsen> ya?
<rysiek> and open a file:
<rysiek> /home/alm/desktop/harddisk
<rysiek> what do you get?
<Melsen> A text file that says that Dev=      well.. nothing on that line
<Melsen> but it displays the correct mount point
<Melsen> which is /dev/sda3
<rysiek> wait
<Melsen> What should I write at 'Dev=' then?
<Melsen> oki..
<rysiek> make it DEV=/dev/sda3
<rysiek> this is the device
<rysiek> "Mount Point /" -> so "/" is the mountpoint :)
<rysiek> so...
<Melsen> works now
<Melsen> thanks
<Melsen> weird why it does that
<rysiek> ?
<rysiek> no weird
<Melsen> Why not?
<rysiek> the mountpoint is "?"
<rysiek> whoa
<rysiek> the mountpoint is "/"
<rysiek> the device is "/dev/sda3"
<Xemanth^> is kubuntu.org down now ? i can't apt-get update
<Xemanth^> Could not connect to kubuntu.org:80 (82.211.81.141), connection timed out
<rysiek> that what you got from mountpoint editor :)
<Melsen> Well.. I added this using the default function by right clicking on the desktop and adding a device... just odd it doesn't work automatically when I'm using a pre-made feature.
<rysiek> a, ok, thet must be some kond of bug then :)
<rysiek> unless...
<rysiek> when you right-clicked and added
<rysiek> did you go to the tab "Device" in the add device shortcut dialogue?
<rysiek> and input the device? :)
<rysiek> 'cause if not, Kubuntu is no mind-reader, it can't guess wich of many devices you want the shortcut to be leading to
<rysiek> ok, now I would like to get some answers and get them fast you guys! :)
<rysiek> Subtitle-supporting Media Player for Kubuntu.
<rysiek> that is the question.
<rysiek> and the answer is?..
<rysiek> anobody?
<ccc_> rysiek: just about any player does subtitles, i'm using xine
<ccc_> mplayer is good
<rysiek> ccc_: well, as written above, tried "many players", none did: Totem, Kaboodle, Kaffeine, Noatun, VLC
<rysiek> mplayer doesn't load the subtitles and doesn't show them, can't get it to work
<rysiek> trying xine
<rysiek> ...after I download the upgrades ;)
<ccc_> then you did something wrong :) read the documentation
<rysiek> documentation, pshaw! humbug! ;)
<rysiek> seriously, who reads the docs ;)
<rysiek> ok, I'll read the docs
<rysiek> I just might have the time -> upgrading
<rysiek> thx
<Xemanth^> is kubuntu.org down or is there problems with my connection ?
<rysiek> well, I have just successfuly upgraded
<rysiek> kubuntu is definetely up
<rysiek> wait
<ccc_> Xemanth^: seems to be down
<rysiek> ok, agreed - pings don't lie :/
<BlueDevil> how can I save a konq session manually? (I asked in #kde but the nice guys there didn't bother responding :( )
<Xemanth^> i was upgrading to 3.5.1 and during upgrade server didn't respond anymore :|
<rysiek> BlueDevil: franly - I have no idea - tried googling?
<BlueDevil> rysiek: yes :(
<BlueDevil> i found everything but my answer :(
<[Vampis] > kchm, cant find a .deb, typical
<rysiek> Xemanth^: wait, what do you have in your sources.list?
<rysiek> I've looked-through my apt-get output, most of it is from ubuntu.com
<rysiek> BlueDevil: what exactly do you mean by "save konqueror session"?
<rysiek> settings? like, a profile?
<Xemanth^> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351 breezy main
<Xemanth^> and i get connection problem to kubuntu.org
<Xemanth^> and cant even links kubuntu.org
<Xemanth^> :|
<rysiek> maby try (might just work) change this to deb http://www.ubuntu.com/packages/kde351 breezy main
<rysiek> I think they synchronise those two
<Xemanth^> or my kde gets fuck*d up :D
<rysiek> no, it won't
<rysiek> Kubuntu and Ubuntu are the same distro
<rysiek> Kubuntu isn't a fork
<rysiek> they use the same repo's
<rysiek> just read the FAQ at... www.kubuntu.org :D
<J0hnni> Could anybody help me with wlan?
<ninniuz> hi
<rysiek> man, I hate when something is down
<ninniuz> I'm an italian kubuntu user
<Xemanth^> Failed to fetch http://www.ubuntu.com/packages/kde351/dists/breezy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2
<J0hnni> My problem is that kwifi find the network but when i choose it, it doesnt do anything
<ninniuz> and I was noticing there is no italian translation about adept even though it has been translated by the italian team
<J0hnni> *finds
<rysiek> Xemanth^: give me a hint when you'll succeed in fcking up your KDE ;)
<rysiek> argh
<BlueDevil> rysiek: no, the webpages loaded in tabs, at least
<BlueDevil> not a profile
<J0hnni> It doesn't matter if i configure it manualy in the config tab...even with the key
<Xemanth^> rysiek: do i need to to wget any key ?
<rysiek> BlueDevil: I don't know if that's possible at all
<Xemanth^> rysiek: W: GPG error: http://www.ubuntu.com breezy Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<Snake|Sleeping> YESSSSSSSSSSSSS SNOW DAY
<BlueDevil> rysiek: well, it's possible, because if I logout and login again the session is restored
<rysiek> Xemanth^: I don't think so, it would grab the packages.gz and then complain
<rysiek> BlueDevil: hmmmm...
<KaoticEvil> hey everyone :)
* rysiek thinks
<KaoticEvil> anyone done any 802.11g networking with kubuntu?
<Xemanth^> lif is hard :|
<Xemanth^> KaoticEvil: yes with acer 5024wlmi broadcomm chip
<BlueDevil> rysiek: there's even a --session cmd line parameter that restores the session with a given id
<rysiek> Xemanth^: sorry, I have a lag, I didn't see the GPG error
<KaoticEvil> hmm
<BlueDevil> rysiek: but I don't know how to save the session
<Xemanth^> rysiek: =)
<J0hnni> Kaotic, i just did :)
<J0hnni> ...with the acer5024
<ninniuz> so no one knows about that?
<J0hnni> But can't get it to connect >:P
<Xemanth^> J0hnni: have you installed acer_acpi ?
<J0hnni> Yesyes
<Xemanth^> J0hnni: and enabled /acpi/acer/wireless
<J0hnni> The problem is that it finds network but does nothing
<Xemanth^> ups
<Xemanth^> J0hnni: what ever wireless thingy there :)(
<J0hnni> ?
<Xemanth^> J0hnni: you need to do enabled "1" thingy for the /*/acer/wireless
<KaoticEvil> well, ive got an airlink card
<J0hnni> It is enabled
<rysiek> BlueDevil: I'm looking for it at konqueror.org
<Xemanth^> J0hnni: modprobe ndiswrapper ? :>
<KaoticEvil> an Airlink AWD154
<J0hnni> Done
<Xemanth^> J0hnni: iwlist scan ?
* BlueDevil going there
<J0hnni> It wouldnt find networks if it wouldnt work
<J0hnni> Finds the network yes :)
<KaoticEvil> and kubuntu wouldnt recognize it as even being there...
<Xemanth^> J0hnni: iwconfig wlan0 'essid' 'address' :)
<rysiek> TypeError	Python 2.4.1: /usr/bin/python
<rysiek> Mon Feb 6 12:40:36 2006
<rysiek> A problem occurred in a Python script. Here is the sequence of function calls leading up to the error, in the order they occurred.
<J0hnni> What is essid?
<J0hnni> SSID?
<rysiek> BlueDevil: fucked up search script?
<rysiek> at konqueror.org? ROTFL :] 
<Xemanth^> J0hnni: its name of your wlan server... hmm im pretty sure its essid :)
<J0hnni> Aaa...what abou address? O_o
<J0hnni> *about
<Xemanth^> J0hnni: on my comp ifconfig wlan0 essid G604T_Wireless
<Xemanth^> i mean't with address, name of your server
<Xemanth^> meant*
<J0hnni> Aa :)
<Xemanth^> J0hnni: then you just do after that dhclient wlan0
<franck> hello
<J0hnni> What dhclient? :S
<Xemanth^> J0hnni: and remember if you have mac filtering on, you must change type your mac address to your card's config file
<J0hnni> Where can i find that?
<Xemanth^> J0hnni: dhclient asks from server dhcp address :)
<J0hnni> But what dhclient command? :/
<J0hnni> Just "dhclient" :D
<J0hnni> ?
<J0hnni> But where is the cards config?
<Xemanth^> J0hnni: hmm in dmesg when ndiswrapper loads you should see .conf file or something :)
<Xemanth^> then you just locate that file
<BlueDevil> rysiek: uses google :( so not much help
<J0hnni> Well in dmesg it shows the mac address :o
<J0hnni> And its correct
<rysiek> BlueDevil: eh, I think I have to give up
<rysiek> run out of ideas
<rysiek> and no man pages for konqueror :/
<Xemanth^> J0hnni: did you do iwconfig wlan0 essid blabla ?
<rysiek> maybe try googling for +Konqueror +"--session"
<J0hnni> Xem, yes
<rysiek> something there might lead to what you look for
<Xemanth^> J0hnni: then try dhclient wlan0 :)
<J0hnni> No DHCPOFFERS received.
<J0hnni> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<J0hnni> Was the last two lines
<Xemanth^> you have mac filtering on your server on?
<J0hnni> Yes
<rysiek> gtg guys, cu all
<Xemanth^> did you see in dmesg .conf file of your wlan card ? i'm not atm in linux so i don't remember so well :>
<J0hnni> Yes i found it
<J0hnni> And the mac address is wrong i see....
<ccc_> wow, the latest ktorrent is great. no more azureus+java for me. :)
<Xemanth^> J0hnni: yeah you need to correct the line in that file :> then you just iwconfig wlan0 essid blabla and then dhclient wlan0
<hawking> anyone who got satan work on ubuntu?
<J0hnni> Same lines still...
<J0hnni> Didn't work :/
<Xemanth^> hmm thats odd
<Xemanth^> do you use x64 system ?
<J0hnni> amd64 yes
<Xemanth^> are you REALLY sure that you installed x64 driver :>
<J0hnni> Yes
<J0hnni> :)
<Xemanth^> and you did this: echo "enabled : 1" > /proc/acpi/acer/wireless
<J0hnni> Yeps
<ninniuz> hi
<Xemanth^> hmm maybe card still uses old false mac address
<J0hnni> The card shouldnt even work without that
<J0hnni> What's the command for reconfigurating network?
<J0hnni> Cant remember :/
<ninniuz> how come I didnt get the adept italian translation since it has been translated?
<Xemanth^> J0hnni: dhclient asks from dhcp server ip configurations and that should configure your network :|
<J0hnni> But what dhcp server does it usE?
<Hobbsee> well!
<Xemanth^> J0hnni: i don't remember that did i boot after changing mac address in config
<ccc_> ninniuz: perhaps you should try asking the italian team
<Xemanth^> J0hnni: it uses iwconfig wlan0 essid blabla server :>
<J0hnni> That's not my dhcp server... :/
<Xemanth^> J0hnni: maybe boot would help :]  that sorts alot of things
<J0hnni> Hmm, ill do it that...ill be back
<J0hnni> -it
<Xemanth^> :)
<weedar> Has anyone got Macromedia Dreamweaver running under linux here?
<Hobbsee> i got it to install, but not run
<Hobbsee> that was a few months ago
<weedar> That's a shame. I need to use that exact program for a class I'm taking
<weedar> And I'd rather not reboot everytime I need it
<Hobbsee> not sure if it works on the newer versoins of wine
<weedar> Guess I'll just have to give it a go :)
<Nomad411> weedar: I think only older versions of DW run in wine, right?  Like MX
<weedar> Nomad411, I will soon find out. At the moment I'm trying to install wine after adding their sourceforge repository
<weedar> With not much sucess unfortunately
<Nomad411> weedar: Wine doesn't work well for me since I upgraded to KDE 3.5.1
<Snake__> Can I get peoples opinion on how my wiki looks? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/adepthowto
<weedar> Nomad411, I upgraded to kde 3.5.1 myself..But at the moment the issue is that apt-get update gives a "Could not connect to kubuntu.org"-error
<weedar> looks good Snake__
<Snake__> thanks weedar
<Nomad411> ohh..
<thegladiator> hey
<thegladiator> is there something like a at manager for kde ?
<mister_roboto> snake: it's nice but for anyone who needs help with adept, they might not be able to figure out how to navigate to your wiki!  ;)
<weedar> Nomad411, you wouldn't happen to be able to do an apt-update to see if you get the same error? :)
<Snake__> mister_roboto: i'm putting it into ubotu as we speak
<Nomad411> doing it right now, same error :(
<thegladiator> art manager
<Nomad411> what does art manager do?
<mister_roboto> Snake__: what kinda database does uboto use? flat file?
<Snake__> Not sure
<Snake__> !adept
<ubotu> [adept]  a package manager for Kubuntu. A howto is provided here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/adepthowto
<Snake__> :-D
<mister_roboto> Snake__: how did you put it into uboto? is there a msg for that?
<thegladiator> does anyone know if there is some thing like a art manager for gnome  in KDE ?
<Snake__> mister_roboto: Theres a certain format you have to use
<Snake__> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<mister_roboto> lol
<Nomad411> what does art manager do?  Is it a media organizer? liek Kimdaba?
<thegladiator> does nyone know pleasE ?
<thegladiator> nope it is a theme manager
<Snake__> thegladiator: what do you mean?
<thegladiator> you can open it and download themes and stuff
<Nomad411> did you go in the theme manager in Kubuntu?
<Snake__> thegladiator: yes, press alt+f2, and type kcontrol
<Snake__> thegladiator: then look under "appearce and themes"
<Snake__> thegladiator: lots can be customized there
<thegladiator> Snake__, nah its like not a theme manager in that sense , but it connects to the servers where there are many themes
<thegladiator> and you can download and install form there
<Snake__> thegladiator: ohh... I'm not sure, but I suggest KDE-Look.org
<thegladiator> rathr than going to kde-look.org and installing each one
<thegladiator> yep.
<thegladiator> kde-look we have to go thru each one
<Snake__> thegladiator: you could go to where I just told you
<Snake__> thegladiator: then click themes
<Snake__> thegladiator: then in the corner it says "Get new themes"
<Nomad411> There alr also many add-on software thegladiator , you migth find your app there
<thegladiator> this oene downloads the preview of almost a thousand avaialble themes ( windows,icons) etc and you can install the one you want...
<thegladiator> ah let me check that
<Nomad411> weedar: I did an apt-get clean and redid it, works now
<thegladiator> thanks guy for the help
<Nomad411> clean probably has nothing to do with it :)
<weedar> Nomad411, excellent, thanks!
<Snake__> thegladiator: that "Get new themes" alright?
<Snake__> OH MY GOD
<Snake__> THEY HALF ASSED IT!
<Snake__> Ugh.
<Snake__> Sorry about that
<thegladiator> they connect me to kde-look.org
<thegladiator> :(
<weedar> it's okay Snake__ , they really did half-arse it
<Snake__> thegladiator: yea I just seen that, I thought it would be like the "Get new wallpapers" button
<thegladiator> nah , i guess there must be something really for this one . but its difficult mayb I shud try at kdevelop
<rance> Why all the wine/xwine packages, and why do some of them require the absence of others, is it really as simple as xwine and winesetuptk?
<Snake__> Ill brb, im going to go brush off my car
<Snake__> damn snow
<visik7> anyone use lisa with kde 3.5.1 ?
<hawking> how can i have a look at root mail at ubuntu? I mean when I set a program to mail root@localhost will I Get mails to /var/mail/user and the user is the one I've created at initial ubuntu setup
<sikor_sxe> where can i find kubuntu svn/cvs?
<Snake__> sikor_sxe: Are you looking for Dapper?
<sikor_sxe> and breezy
<sikor_sxe> i want to fix some bugs in the wlan config module
<Snake__> sikor_sxe: heres breezy http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<Snake__> sikor_sxe: one min, ill find you breezy, make sure you check bugzilla to see that someone not already doing the bug
<sikor_sxe> yeah
<Snake__> Hmmm not sure how to get dapper
<sikor_sxe> on the page you suggested there are only cd images
<Snake__> sikor_sxe: what are you looking for?
<sikor_sxe> the svn
<Snake__> Pardon my stupidity
<sikor_sxe> or cvs
<kkathman> sikor_sxe:  what are you looking for?
<sikor_sxe> uhm
<Snake__>  sikor_sxe hmm not really sure, I thought dapper would be the CVS :D
<sikor_sxe> the source code :)
<Snake__> Ah
<kkathman> sikor_sxe:  for what?
<Snake__> Dapper and Breezy
<kkathman> you mean the kernel?
<sikor_sxe> nope
<Snake__> Well ya kno...we dont just give that out to anyone
<Snake__> :P
<Snake__> jp
<kkathman> uhmm... well dappy and breezy consists of around 18,000 programs, all of which have source
<sikor_sxe> a kubuntu specific config module
<kkathman> which one do you want
<kkathman> which one?
<sikor_sxe> the network config module
<kkathman> in KDE then?
<sikor_sxe> nope i don't think it's from the kde tree
<sikor_sxe> a system settings module (that one which kinda replaced the kde control center)
<kkathman> sikor_sxe:  http://webcvs.kde.org/kdenetwork/INSTALL?rev=1.3&view=auto
<kkathman> ahhh
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> kdelibs
<kkathman> plus a few others I reckon
<sikor_sxe> oh
<sikor_sxe> just checked
<sikor_sxe> it indeed seems to be a kde module
<sikor_sxe> sorry
<kkathman> right
<sikor_sxe> i thought it was kubuntu specific
<kkathman> no, its in KDE
<kkathman> tho not necessarily active in all distros
<sikor_sxe> yeah
<sikor_sxe> it isn't in SUSE
<kkathman> nope its not
<kkathman> personally I prefer kcontrol to system settings
<kkathman> its silly to have both
<sikor_sxe> hmm
<sikor_sxe> system settings looks less cluttered
<kkathman> but thats me
<kkathman> I think just the opposite I guess
<kkathman> but its personal preference
<sikor_sxe> system settings in hoary has an annoying bug tho
<Snake__> I like the tree of Kcontrol
<sikor_sxe> err
<sikor_sxe> breezy
<Snake__> sikor_sxe: yes it does
<kkathman> yah me too Snake__ :)
<Snake__> its to big for 1024x786 screens.
<Snake__> lol
<sikor_sxe> some settings won't fit on 1024x768 screens
<sikor_sxe> :)
<Snake__> 768**
<kkathman> Im at 1280 x 1024 so its ok for me
<J0hnni> Wlan problem...anyone wanna help? :/
<J0hnni> Founds network but doesnt connect to it
<Snake__> J0hnni: I had that problem once, try to assign an IP to it, then "sudo dhclient"
<Snake__> brb
<DL|Nightmare> hi. ci installed kubuntu. then i booted the system. then i see a grey background. nothing more. the setup was successful. and kde should be work. but it doesn`t load the login area http://www.kubuntu.de/forum/forum.php?req=thread&id=1518&page=1&nocount=1#10511
<J0hnni> Nightmare, sounds like video driver problem
<DL|Nightmare> i have a geforce 6800 le
<J0hnni> Yeah...theres the problem
<DL|Nightmare> the driver are set to nv
<DL|Nightmare> what should i do :)
<J0hnni> Boot to recovery mode or what is and: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<J0hnni> Should do it
<DL|Nightmare> ok thanks in advance
<J0hnni> Snake__ didnt work :/
<J0hnni> "No DHCPOFFERS received. No working leases in persistent database - sleeping."
<J0hnni> Was the last two lines :S
<Snake__> Hmm
<Snake__> J0hnni: have you tried to configure it view Kcontrol?
<maverick> hi snake
<Snake__> Hey maverick
<J0hnni> Where's Kcontrol?
<Hobbsee> alt+f2, kcontrol
<Hobbsee> otherwise use system settings
<Snake__> :) thanks Hobbsee
<J0hnni> Aa
<J0hnni> What should i do in here?
<Snake__> Hobbsee: yea i prefer kcontrol tho
<Snake__> J0hnni: go into...hold on
<Hobbsee> same here
<Snake__> J0hnni: Internet and Network (in kcontrol) then network settings
<Snake__> J0hnni: click your wlan0, and configure interface
<J0hnni> Yes, then?
<J0hnni> ESSID, what is that?
<Snake__> J0hnni: Thats the name of your network
<Snake__> Try to type in your network name there, save it, then hit apply, see whta it does
<J0hnni> Not the router name?
<J0hnni> My network name is already in there :)
<Snake__> J0hnni: No, it would be the name of the network, like mine is "Minardo"
<Snake__> Hmmm
<J0hnni> So as the WEP key
<Snake__> Are you on eth0 right now?
<J0hnni> Nope
<Snake__> or a diffrent PC
<J0hnni> Different pc
<Snake__> Try to ifup wlan0
<Snake__> sudo ifup wlan0
<J0hnni> "Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :  SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument
<J0hnni> Blaablaablaa...now it tries to get ip
<Snake__> Hmm
<Snake__> J0hnni: i'm sorry, but I have no clue
<Snake__> lol
<J0hnni> And same messages as always
<J0hnni> Damn :/
<Snake__> :(
<Xemanth^> wb J0hnni, eli moimoi
<J0hnni> Xemanth, do you have a clue? :S
<J0hnni> Hah, suomalainen
<Xemanth^> J0hnni: hmm tietenki :)
<Xemanth^> J0hnni: check out again that is the mac address right in the config file ;) :D
<J0hnni> Any ideas anyone? :/
<J0hnni> Yes it is
<J0hnni> Dhclient always applies that its right
<J0hnni> always=also :D
<J0hnni> Slack of sleep :/
<Xemanth^> J0hnni: hmm put mac filttering off for a while in your server :> and test then
<Melsen> Can anyone remember the link to where that guide is to setup apt to fetch from multiverse and so on as well?
<Melsen> the expanded sources.list
<Snake__> ubotu: tell Melsen about sources
<Melsen> Hey cool
<Snake__> yep :)
<Melsen> thanks!!! :) Sweet bot
<J0hnni> Disabled it and...doesn't work
<J0hnni> Dhclient tells the same old
<Melsen> uhmmm.. Snake__ : This lists something called Synaptic package manager
<Melsen> I dont have that
<Melsen> I have Adept package manager
<Melsen> Oh
<Melsen> nvm
<Melsen> found it
<Melsen> thanks
<_tim> Has anyone else noticed problems with adding attachments to KMail since updating to 3.5.1?
<Snake__> Melsen: Hehe :) sorry I didnt reply
<ehjay> Is there any documentation on klaptop? I've seen no description of the various Performance Profiles that can be selected in the power applet.
<ehjay> or in the laptop battery configuration for that matter
<Snake__> ehjay: odd..I dont see any either
<pussfeller> my desktop isnt refreshing :(
<J0hnni> Any ideas? :/
<pussfeller> i see files in ls but they arent on the desktop
<Snake__> pussfeller: are you in ~/ or ~/Desktop?
<pussfeller> they are in ~/Desktop
<Snake__> pussfeller: hmmmm on the desktop, right click, and refresh
<pussfeller> i did that and changed the icon sort order and all
<Snake__> hmm
<Snake__> Not sure :(
<J0hnni> I just dont get it...why doesnt it work
<Snake__> J0hnni: wireless is strange on linux
<J0hnni> I put manually Default Gateway put it doesnt stay there :o
<J0hnni> Yeps...but there's tons of guides for this laptop and they get it to work :(
<Melsen> Hrmm.. how do I make kaffeine compatible with .avi files.. you know.. DivX, XViD and so on?
<ehjay> Snake__: that's putting it lightly :)
<Snake__> Lol
<Snake__> ubotu: tell Melsen about restrictedformats
<Melsen> Damn snake
<J0hnni> ubotu: tell J0hnni about mounting
<Snake__> :)
<Melsen> how do you remember all those links?
<maverick> hey guys can i use gnome stuff on kde? like gparted?
<Snake__> Melsen: They are very common :)
<Snake__> maverick: I do believe so
<maverick> cheers snake
<maverick> hey snake u know mounting a harddrive?
<maverick> or a pariton
<maverick> once u retsrat it goes off right?
<maverick> do i need to ad it on bootup?
<Snake__> maverick: yes, there were instructions on that guide to do it on boot too
<maverick> for it be der everytime i restart?
<maverick> oky
<maverick> cheers
<redondos> Connected USB storage doesn't get automounted anymore. What should I check? (kubuntu breezy, kde 3.51)
<J0hnni> Why cant my wlan just get the ip
<J0hnni> Would make my life easier and less stressier :/
<hawking> I get e-mails from Crontab deamon saying this "unable to open wtmp-file wtmp" what is this?
<Snake__> J0hnni: have you restarted?
<Snake__> Sometimes that works :)
<weedar> That is some annoying bug Snake__ , I've noticed it myself..Sometimes wpa_supplicant just stops working and I have to reboot
<J0hnni> Yes i have :/
<J0hnni> Static doesnt work neither i see
<Snake__> hmm
<J0hnni> *static ip
<Snake__> odd
<J0hnni> sudo ifup wlan0 says: "Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) : SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument. SIOCADDRT: File exists Failed to bring up wlan0."
<J0hnni> When usin static ip :/
<J0hnni> +g
<Melsen> damn
<Melsen> I can't install mozilla-mplayer
<Melsen> grrr
<Melsen> can't find the package
<Snake__> Melsen: why?
<Snake__> Melsen: did you sudo apt-get update?
<Melsen> .....
<Melsen> I clicked 'fetch updates' in adept... ain't that the same?
<Snake__> Melsen: yea
<Snake__> Melsen: how many packages are avalible? (It says in the bottom)
<Melsen> can I pm you?
<Snake__> Melsen: yep
<Melsen> I'll show you a copy paste
<J0hnni> I just dont get this
<meple> could someone tell me how you search for programs with apt-get ?
<meple> I cant seem to find the right command
* orion_fr_24 is back.
<meple> Im trying to find out if divfix is available through apt-get
<ehjay> meple: you could try aptitude search <pkg name>
<ehjay> if aptitude is installed that is...other wise I think it's apt-cache --search?
<meple> uknown operation aptitude =)
<meple> guess I dont have it hehe
<ehjay> meple: apt-cache search aptitude
<meple> apt-cache wont work either
<meple> oh
<meple> another simple question. how do you run a  .sh file?
<meple> ./file.sh ?
<J0hnni> Yep
<meple> ok thx
<_tim> meple, it has to have the executable permission set
<meple> well konquerer says its an executable file
<meple> so it should work right?
<_tim> meple, I gues
<eightiesk> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<meple> DivFix: symbol lookup error: DivFix: undefined symbol: initPAnsiStrings
<meple> what exactly does this mean?
<eightiesk> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Snake__> kkathman: You here? Calling kkathman
<eightiesk> !gaim
<ubotu> gaim is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GaimHowto/
<J0hnni> !mount
<ubotu> hmm... mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<eightiesk> !fat32
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Snake__> Guys, call on the bot from a /msg windows please
<Snake__> kkathman: Melsen needs help
<Snake__> His apt wont install mplayer-386, or mozilla-mplayer
<kkathman> I think hes gone
<Snake__> I cant figure out why
<Melsen> hehe
<Snake__> Naw hes here I was just in PM with em
<kkathman> ahh there you are
<Melsen> I'm here =)
<Melsen> sources-list looks fine, but it won't install the mplayer one way or another
<Melsen> for some weird reason
<Snake__> kkathman: his sources list is good, and hes updated, I dont know what it could be
<kkathman> Melsen go to a konsole and type apt-cache search mplayer
<Xemanth^> J0hnni: do you have kwifimanager ?
<Melsen> ok -  sec
<Melsen> can I pm you?
<kkathman> sure
<Xemanth^> J0hnni: are you in murobbs ? :] 
<kkathman> but you need to have a registered nick..cuz we're in this channel
<J0hnni> Xem, yes i have it
<J0hnni> Yes im in muro ;D
<Tm_T> mitteee
<kkathman> Snake__:  do an apt-cache search mplayer on your machine please and tell me how many things you get back
<Snake__> kkathman: im on it
<Tm_T> J0hnni: #ubuntu.fi @ ircnet to finnish support kiitos
<Tm_T> ;)
<Tm_T> no perkele
<luca> Hi boys. I must install linux on a Pentium pc. Processor Pentium (the first series!), 64 MB of RAM, and 1GB HD. Obviously i can't use KDE as GUI, since it's too heavy... What should I do?
<meple> anyone know how to install borland libraries in Kubuntu?
<Tm_T> luca: use lightweight wm or stay with cli
<pussfeller> you probably dont want a gui at all
<luca> the problem is that i have to do it for my mother, so a gui is needed :) so... ice would be fine?
<pussfeller> uh
<Tm_T> luca: more ram and fluxbox or pekwm or even xfce :)
<Snake__> ught
<pussfeller> you wont be able to use anything on a system that slow
<Snake__> How slow
<Xemanth^> Johnny-:  what nick in muro ?
<pussfeller> maybe xterm will run normal speed :)
<luca> well it is able to run only win95
<Snake__> How slow.
<Snake__> Whats the speed
<pussfeller> scroll up
<Snake__> I cant
<Snake__> I just joined
<ccc_> Snake__: p1 64 mb ram
<Snake__> ccc_: how fast is the P1
<luca> it's a Pentium.... bought in 1995, i asked the museum if they wanted it but they had olivetti's M24 :)
<luca> i gue4ss it's nelow 500 Mhz
<Xemanth^> hmm on year 95 i bought 75mhz p1 so it must be something like that :>
<luca> below*
<Snake__> luca: How proficent are you at a full CLI enviroment?
<Xemanth^> well not me... my parents :] 
<luca> i'm a total newbie when i step outside kubuntu...
<pussfeller> ya know, they make some pretty fast computers these days for less than 400$ :)
<Snake__> Xemanth^: tell them to upgrade ;), but you could hook them up with fluxbox
<Snake__> do a server install, then sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<Snake__> Might work
<luca> ehu, well, i'm also really greedy so more than 10 is not an option lol
<pussfeller> i ran flux on my k2 300mz with 128 ram and it was doable but agonizing
<ccc_> xubuntu-desktop
<Xemanth^> Snake__: lol but of course we have upgraded after that like 5 times ;D
<Snake__> ccc_: xubutnu will never do that
<Snake__> Xemanth^: I really suggest they just go get a dell
<ccc_> Snake__: ok... :\
<Snake__> Cheap, and tolerable
<pussfeller> i would put gentoo or slack on it
<Xemanth^> but oh well i go to shop to buy some food
<Xemanth^> Snake__: Acer we support
<Xemanth^> Snake__: its sponsor of Ferrari ;] 
<pussfeller> something without all the deamons running in the back
<Snake__> Xemanth^: You could do them too
<luca> ok... doing a server install is fine for me, but sure that fluxbox will work?
<pussfeller> i should go do my laundrey
<Snake__> luca: it should, but im not 100% how you would start it :)
<Xemanth^> Snake__: but now some food ----------->
<Snake__> luca: If you can, I suggest you install the defualt system, then add fluxbox it, and boot that as the default desktop manager
<Snake__> in** not it
<pussfeller> luca anything including a cli only interface is going to run super slow on this machine
<pussfeller> it would make a great home file server or gateway firewall, however
<luca> hum, maybe i'll just hammer it in... but as said, i have only 1gb of hd so i can't put a large wm
<Snake__> kkathman: hows Melsen 's issue goin?
<Snake__> luca: ohh thats a problem.....CLI would do nicly on it :P
<Snake__> luca: perhaps put puppy linux on it
<luca> well for the server part i have already this pc... CLI? i'm having a look at that right now
<Snake__> luca: CLI = Command Line Interface
<luca> .....ok it's not the option. it's for my parents and people older than 50 years someway get pretty scared at command lines
<monteiro> which xorg packages i need to compile a theme for kde ?
<luca> like... they just feel neanderthalian
<Snake__> luca: hehehe, try puppy linux
<Snake__> That would bee a good OS for that
<Snake__> luca: its only 64 mbs, very fast interface, doesnt even need the HDD
<Snake__> luca: http://www.goosee.com/puppy/
<luca> yes i'm looking
<luca> hmmm ok so i plug an ethernet card and then do a network install
<Snake__> luca: you could do that
<Snake__> Puppy is a great OS, its saved me plenty of times
<Snake__> Very lightweight, and dar I say, windows like
<luca> ok i thank you very much, furthermore the windows appearance won't scary my folks
<dipnlik> hi all. if anyone use another KDE theme instead of the default, could you please take a look at this bug: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/30323
<luca> they tried to use this one and they asked "omg why the window has transparent background?" "because i like it ma"
<dipnlik> it is about the PDA icons shown in laptop options in Settings:/
<hawking> what's hula
<Melsen> Hey Snake__ : Did you get any errors about missing a subfont.ttf file after you installed mplayer?
<Tm_T> dipnlik: I never used default more than 5min
<Snake__> Naw, mine installed and ran
<Melsen> grrrrrr
<dipnlik> Tm_T: and do other themes correct this bug?
<Tm_T> dipnlik: checking
<Tm_T> dipnlik: looks like more iconset issue than anything else
<dipnlik> thanks
<Tm_T> dipnlik: and both are laptops here
<Snake__> dipnlik: same
<Tm_T> dipnlik: I'm using slightly modified crystalsvg theme
<Melsen> damn... tried to do a symbolic link to a different font
<Tm_T> icontheme that is
<Melsen> still gives me the errror
<Melsen> grrr
<Tm_T> Melsen: what error?
<Melsen> can't find subfont.ttf
<dipnlik> Tm_T: i didn't know exactly how to report this iconset problem, so i just filed a bug... anyway i l tell them that this is only an iconset problem
<Tm_T> aah, forget
<dipnlik> thanks al
<dipnlik> all
<Tm_T> dipnlik: well, I think it is
<Snake__> Melsen: I cant find that damn font anywhere
<Melsen> I'm installing the corefonts package and then linking to a different file
<luca> Melsen: don't you find that font on the web?
<NRG88> hi, how can i change the permissions to Can view and modify content on my NTFS partitions?
<NRG88> i've tried, but it says can't change permissions
<Snake__> NRG88: Linux can't write to NTFS without special software
<Snake__> NRG88: and that software is not guarenteed
<NRG88> oh great :[
<NRG88> what if i convert it to FAT32?
<Snake__> NRG88: then it'll work
<Melsen> There... it works now Snake__ :)
<Snake__> Melsen: wahoo!!!
<Snake__> Congrads
<eightiesk> !gaim
<NRG88> but once i got an error message, that the file was bigger than 4GB and it is not supported by FAT32
<ubotu> well, gaim is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GaimHowto/
<Snake__> NRG88: Ehhh that may be true..im not sure what F32 supports
<Snake__> NRG88: ah thats correct.
<Snake__> NRG88: no wiat..no its not.
<NRG88> that's bad, cuz i have a windows installed to
<Snake__> thats the max FILE size
<Snake__> Max volume size can be up to 2 tb
<NRG88> i was talking about the max filesize
<Snake__> NRG88: yes max file size of Fat32 is 4 gigs
<Snake__> NRG88: it was developed in 1977, what do ya want :)
<NRG88> lol
<luca> hey, what about damnsmalllinux?
<pussfeller> my fat partition is 200gigs
<NRG88> can ext3 support be installed to windows? cuz maybe i'll make a partition, where i will keep my huge files, but i want it to be accesible by windows and linux to
<pussfeller> windows cant read ext3 very well
<pussfeller> you have to use a 3rd party program as an explorer type thing
<NRG88> i think i saw a little plugin for totalcommander
<NRG88> that reads ext3
<pussfeller> the program to mount ext3 in windows isnt so good last time I looked
<pussfeller> how come my desktop isnt being treated as a desktop by konqy
<pussfeller> i think my mime type for my desktop is messed up or something, how to fix
<pussfeller> right now fat is the only cross platform r/w fs out there
<pussfeller> afaik
<NRG88> damn
<pussfeller> which suxors cause fat has no error recovery or journaling
<NRG88> i'm using a file system that's older than me :D
<kernel_i386> does anybody use "PSI"?
<pussfeller> the good news is drives are so cheap you can get an encosure for fat for transportation purposes and a ext3 for stuff you are serious about
* NRG88 went to buy some blank dvd's ;)
<Snake__> pussfeller: you could use damn small too, but IMO I just like puppy more, it comes with better programs. But thats personal opinipn
<pussfeller> Snake__: ?
<Snake__> pussfeller: up there you asked about using damnsmall didnt you?
<luca> Snake__: no that was me :)
<Snake__> O waiy
<Snake__> yea
<Snake__> luca: read my reply
<pussfeller> no  i dont think so
<Snake__> pussfeller: never mind, it was luca
<luca> Snake--: just read it, thanks :) the problem is finding a good howto for the server install
<Snake__> luca: Why not live disk it?
<LivingTarget> what is the easiest way to make a script/program start up when you log in?
<luca> Snake__: because i have only one cdrom on that pc, and it is needed... furthermore it's 4x and it didn't read the kubuntu instal, cd
<Snake__> luca: thats the beauty of puppy, if you got 128 mb of mem, it can install it self into ram :)
<Snake__> letting you take the CD out
<luca> Snake__: yeah, but it's only 64 mbs :)
<Snake__> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Snake__> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<luca> that's why i gave a look to DSL, it's 50 megs
<Snake__> luca: I doubt it would boot off flash right?
<luca> Snake__: i've got no idea
<Snake__> luca: this is sweet lol http://damnsmalllinux.org/usb.html
<luca> Snake__: yes it really is but guess what.... i have no usb ports on that pc lol
<Snake__> Hehe
<Snake__> Wow, i'm checking out their ITX store...its so cool these things
<luca> huhm i'm reading some network installs howtos
<alejandro> hi
<alejandro> what's the name of the newest kubuntu version?
<feistel> hi
<feistel> I need help
<feistel> how I can grant a user the privileges of the first user (created in the installation)
<hawking> how can i enable dapper repositories?
<LivingTarget> hawking: just open your /etc/apt/sources and change it from breezy to dapper, beware though that not everything will work and stuff will be broken.
<LivingTarget> thats probably wrong hang on
<LivingTarget> /etc/apt/sources.list
<VincentMX> hi
<LivingTarget> heya
<NRG88> LivingTarget: is it safe to delete everything from there, to gain free space?
<LivingTarget> NRG88: What context are we talking about?
<NRG88> oh
<LivingTarget> lol
<NRG88> its var/cache/apt
<NRG88> or something
<maverick> hi all
<VincentMX> yo maverick
<LivingTarget> i suppose any cache is meant to be refreshed once in a while
<LivingTarget> :P
<VincentMX> indeed
<NRG88> what if i want to install it to a computer, with no internet? is simply copy my cache there?
<NRG88> or the dvd version contains nearly everything?
<LivingTarget> install what to where? Sorry i'm getting confused what you are trying to do.
<NRG88> kubuntu
<LivingTarget> Trying to run kubuntu dapper?
<NRG88> no
<NRG88> simple breezy
<LivingTarget> right
<NRG88> on a pc without internet
<weedar> install from the dvd
<LivingTarget> and you want to get updates on another pc or...?
<NRG88> i mean copiin my cache
<NRG88> for adept
<NRG88> in his /var/cache/apt/
<VincentMX> who uses adept?
* VincentMX uses apt-get
<NRG88> little me ;)
<LivingTarget> would work properly, but then again I woudn't know
<VincentMX> :D
<NRG88> sorry fot asking so many questions, but i'm new to linux
<VincentMX> apt-get is adept or synaptic for real men
* LivingTarget still using synaptic, adept hurts my brain
<LivingTarget> NRG88: no problem
<VincentMX> LivingTarger ever tried apt-get?
<VincentMX> and apt-cache for searching and shit
<VincentMX> works way better as adept and synaptic
<LivingTarget> use it most of the time, got a script that does apt-get update -> launch update thingy -> apt-get dist-upgrade (just in case the interface fails)
<VincentMX> ok
<LivingTarget> only been running kde for 2 days really, was running dapper gnome before but switched to dapper kubuntu just because I started to like amarok + kopete.
<NRG88> i can't play mp3-s with amarok, some gstream error
<LivingTarget> try amarok-xine, apt-get install amarok-xine
<NRG88> http://amarok.kde.org/component/option,com_simpleboard/Itemid,57/func,view/catid,8/id,10418/
<NRG88> this error :[
<redondos> Everytime I start KDE I have to run `xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap` to map my keyboard's volume keys and such. Does anybody know why the xmodmap file isn't being loaded by default?
<Snake__> ubotu: tell NRG88 about mp3
<Snake__> NRG88: follow those direcions
<NRG88> ok
<EightiesK> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<VincentMX> NRG88, why use Amarok? i use xmms, i didn't have to install any pluguin for that
<Snake__> VincentMX: because amarok is a supior media player :)
<NRG88> yea :)
<Snake__> supiror..
<Snake__> some crap like that
<Snake__> lol
<VincentMX> no it isnt
<Snake__> VincentMX: wanna bet? what does XMMS hold over it
<Tm_T> amaroK <3
<Tm_T> amaroK and xmms is very different apps
<LivingTarget> true
<NRG88> xmms is like winamp 2.x
<Tm_T> xmms is player, amaroK is more "music center"
<VincentMX> Amarok is supiror, xmms is Supirior
<NRG88> amarok more like media player?
<Tm_T> NRG88: erh, wanna get kicked? ;-P
<Snake__> NRG88: Amarok has way more features than XMMS...XMMS plays music....
<LivingTarget> don't try to compare it with windows media player, WMP is really bad interface wise
<maverick> lol
<EightiesK> I recently installed FC4 on another partiton
<EightiesK> but i can't get into kubuntu now.
<NRG88> sorry
<NRG88> :] 
<Snake__> NRG88: does it work?
<EightiesK> ???
<VincentMX> if you'd compare xmms and Amarok with mac/windows software Amarok would be more like iTunes, and XMMS more like WinAmp
<Snake__> xmms is nothing like winamp side from the interface
<NRG88> well, i'm trying the extra gtreamer plugins, cuz the first packega was already installed
<Snake__> Xmms doesnt have a library, and also has very crappy streaming support
<NRG88> and reinstalled...
<Snake__> NRG88: May I suggest something else then?
<NRG88> one moment, i'll try it out
<Snake__> NRG88: I suggest you "Sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad" then "sudo apt-get install xine-amarok"
<Snake__> NRG88: then tell amarok to use the xine engine in the prefences
<NRG88> hm, i'll need a reboot, cause i have updated kde and everything else
<Snake__> NRG88: no need to reboot
<Snake__> ugh.
<Snake__> Fool.
<maverick> lol
<VincentMX> NRG88, no need for reboot :D
<NRG88> new kernel to
<VincentMX> ok
<Snake__> NRG88: you didnt need to restart..
<VincentMX> yes, he had a new kernel
<Snake__> ah ok
<VincentMX> :D
<NRG88> and updated to KDE 3.51
<NRG88> but my hdd
<Snake__> NRG88: you dont need restart for that
<NRG88> s dissapeared form storage media :[
<Snake__> NRG88: yea thats a glitch in kubuntu
<Snake__> No biggy
<NRG88> do i have to mount them?
<maverick> ?
<Snake__> NRG88: what hard drive
<Snake__> hda1, 2,3 ? etc
<NRG88> and my cd-s, only my floppy is listed
<NRG88> system:/media
<NRG88> Floppy Drive
<Snake__> NRG88: the cds will only be displayed when theres a disk in it
<NRG88> do i have to mount them?
<Snake__> No
<Snake__> I dont think...anyway
<Snake__> lol
<NRG88> strange, i can find them in krusader
<NRG88> in /media
<Snake__> MMmm maybe
<Snake__> Im not 100% sure
<NRG88> hm, i'll try sudo apt-get install xine-amarok, cause amarok still can't play mp3's
<Snake__> Okay
<Snake__> NRG88: make sure you set amarok to use the xine engine
<NRG88> E: Couldn't find package xine-amarok
<Snake__> HUH
<Snake__> NRG88: Oh
<Snake__> its amarok-xine
<NRG88> :D
<NRG88> :-\ can't find xine in the list of engines
<NRG88> only gstreamer and <empty>
<Snake__> NRG88: close xine, restart
<Snake__> NRG88: im sorry
<EightiesK> i installed fedora now i can't get to my kubuntu partion HELP!
<Snake__> close amarok
<NRG88> i have to restart?
<Snake__> no
<Snake__> restart amarok
<NRG88> grr, restarted it already with Actions quit
<NRG88> does it have some hidden process running in the background?
<NRG88> i'll use killall >:-] 
<Snake__> NRG88: is still not listed??
<NRG88> no :[
<Snake__> very weird...
<NRG88> only gstreamer engine
<Snake__> I dunno
<Snake__> sorry :(
<NRG88> don't have to kill sound driver or so? cuz it was the case at gstreamer
<VincentMX> EightiesK, are you sure that the fedore installer didn't erase your hard drive? the Debian installer asks before repartitioning but last time i tried fedore it erased my entire hard drive without asking.
<Snake__> im not sure
<EightiesK> no ive installed them both before
<EightiesK> i'm in windows right now.
<VincentMX> ok
<EightiesK> it even says kubuntu
<EightiesK> i go to it but it errors.
<VincentMX> that's becouse windows can't read shit other then FAT and NTFS
<EightiesK> i mean
<EightiesK> the grub boot gives me a error.
<VincentMX> EightiesK, that's becouse Windows installer ruins your MBR
<EightiesK> but windows was installed before kubuntu.
<EightiesK> i installed windows then kubuntu then fedora core 4
<VincentMX> EigtiesK, linux people try to be an os with very little bugs. Microsoft tries to write a bug, with very little software
<VincentMX> ok
<EightiesK> ya
<VincentMX> can you still boot to fedora?
<EightiesK> yea.
<VincentMX> then go to fedora and try if you can mount Kubuntu from there
<EightiesK> how?
<EightiesK> this is my second month in linux...
<EightiesK> i'm learning.
<EightiesK> give me time to reboot
<EightiesK> k
<NRG88> i didn't had installed amarok-engines
<NRG88> maybe that was the problem
<NRG88> grrrrr
<NRG88> still not working
<VincentMX> NRG88, just install xmms, that works. works fine too. i use xmms. takes up very little memory
<MetaMorfoziS> xmms
<VincentMX> sudo apt-get install xmms
<NRG88> i already have xmms
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody can help me about installing the default winamp resets?
<NRG88> but i like amarok best
<NRG88> :-(
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm cant do it and sounds like bad...
<NRG88> presets?
<VincentMX> neither can i, MetaMorfoziS
<VincentMX> i set my equalizer myself
<MetaMorfoziS> i tried it but...
<hawking> can someone recommend me a cool log analyser tool for ubuntu?
<MetaMorfoziS> shit:)
<VincentMX> ok
<VincentMX> hi there eightiesk
<MetaMorfoziS> i want the winamp's "full bass & treble" preset
<eightiesk> hey
<VincentMX> ok now go to /
<eightiesk> i'm in fc4 now.
<VincentMX> eightiesk go to /
<eightiesk> k
<eightiesk> and then?
<MetaMorfoziS> http://www.xmms.org/faq.php#General3
<MetaMorfoziS> hehey!:D
<MetaMorfoziS> (the soolution for others)
<VincentMX> tell me what directories are in /
<eightiesk> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<eightiesk> boot is in there/
<VincentMX> only boot?
<VincentMX> only boot? eightiesk?
<eightiesk> and uhhh
<eightiesk> bin, dev, etc, home, lib, media, misc
<MetaMorfoziS> cooool
<eightiesk> mnt, net, opt
<eightiesk> ,sbin root selinux
<NRG88> Snake__: do i have to uninstall gstreamer?
<Snake__> NRG88: naw
<Snake__> shouldnt have to
<eightiesk> when i go to grub it gives me error 13
<VincentMX> hmm
<VincentMX> you mean when you type grub in the terminal? or at boot?
<eightiesk> at boot.
<VincentMX> ok
<VincentMX> try looking it up on google
<VincentMX> grub "error 13"
<VincentMX> bbl
<NRG88> well what do know... the darling needed a restart :D
<NRG88> now i have xine engine ;)
<eightiesk> can someone pate there gub.conf on pastebin?
<eightiesk> grub.conf
<eightiesk> please...
<NRG88> can't find that file in /boot/
<NRG88> where is it located?
<eightiesk> boot/grub/grub.conf
<eightiesk> u might need to show hidden files.
<NRG88> wierd
<NRG88> i have no such thing
<NRG88> but i think my grub is from suse 8.1
<eightiesk> :-(
<NRG88> cuz when i reinstalled win, didn't knew how to boot kubuntu, so i came up with the rescue mode of suse
<NRG88> sorry
<eightiesk> k
<NRG88> don't you mean menu.list?
<_adrian> Does anyone know how i change the KDM skin?
<_adrian> i thought there was a GUI for that(or was for that GDM?)
<_adrian> i followed the instructions on kde-look.org but they mention a folder which doesn't exist
<MetaMorfoziS> _adrian: in terminal:
<MetaMorfoziS> kcontrol
<MetaMorfoziS> in the kcontrol window: apperance & bla -> theme manager
<MetaMorfoziS> and this palce you can add / remove or set themes
<_adrian> omfg
<_adrian> i completely looked over that
<_adrian> thanks!
<MetaMorfoziS> nm:)
<MetaMorfoziS> you can add kcontrol
<MetaMorfoziS> to your kde menu
<MetaMorfoziS> because thefault kde menu delivered without kcontrol:)
<MetaMorfoziS> and you often use it in the next...
<_adrian> yeah, it gives this windows XP like sys config
<MetaMorfoziS> (my english grammar is bad sry)
<MetaMorfoziS> control panel:)
<_adrian> btw
<_adrian> Can konqueror work with various plugins?
<_adrian> like an adblock/flashblock plugin and all
<JohnFlux> _adrian: it has an adblocker
<JohnFlux> _adrian: but to answer your question, yes, but I don't know of any
<_adrian> okay
<_adrian> i'll google for it :-)
<JohnFlux> _adrian: it's not quite the same as, say, firefox
<JohnFlux> (personally I can't think of any plugins that I'd possibly want  - although new features often solve problems you never knew you had :) )
* NRG88 amaroK rules!!!
<_adrian> oh damn
<_adrian> the thing morfozis said doesn't apply for KDM i think
<_adrian> it's only for KDE itself
<eightiesk> can someone please post there grub.conf
<eightiesk> ?
<RickKnight> I messed up with Dapper Live. I burned the wrong iso to cd and now have a fresh install of Breezy Badger that I need to remove.
<RickKnight> The install resized my partition and now my original installa of Breezy won't start X.
<RickKnight> How can I resize my partitions after I delete the new install of breezy?
<dark_suic> RickKnight, probably with a livecd that includes some partitioning utilities
<dark_suic> like qtparted or something like that
<dark_suic> but cant tell you more as i don't know xd
<RickKnight> dark_suic: qtparted. I'll try that.
<maverick> brezzy crap?
<eightiesk> can someone post there grub.conf on pastbin?
<dark_suic> grub.conf?
<dark_suic> it exists?
<thoreauputic> dark_suic:  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<FiNeX> salve
<thoreauputic> thats an "L" in lst by the way
<dark_suic> i know, but he said grub.conf, not menu.lst :P
<thoreauputic> dark_suic: grub.conf is a Red Hat ism - they are the same thing
<dark_suic> lol
<dark_suic> ok, thanks :P
<dark_suic> eightiesk, u still need menu.lst?
<thoreauputic> won't be much use to hiome unless his disks are set up exactly the same
<thoreauputic> *him
<dark_suic> well, but he can have an idea, his menu.lst may be somehow corrupted
<eightiesk> yes
<eightiesk> or grub.config what ever .
<dark_suic> eightiesk, wouldn't it be better than you posted yours?
<dark_suic> so we can see if there's anything missing?
<eightiesk> i know that my kernel isn't set up right
<eightiesk> there its posted.
<dark_suic> well, if your kernel isn't set up right, then your problem shouldn't be at menu.lst
<dark_suic> url?
<eightiesk> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/541844
<eightiesk> its grub.conf on fc4
<dark_suic> ok, what's the exact problem
<dark_suic> ?
<eightiesk> i gert error 13 when i choose kubuntu from the grub menu.
<thoreauputic> it's expecting a boot loader to be on the ubuntu partition
<dark_suic> eightiesk, just when choosing kubuntu?
<thoreauputic> hence the chainloader entry
<eightiesk> yea
<dark_suic> that seems it, eightiesk, what thoreauputic said :)
<eightiesk> thoreauputic, i know i need to know what 2 do...
<thoreauputic> eightiesk: I think you need to run grub-install /dev/hda from kubuntu - but I'm not sure of the details
<eightiesk> or i could set the conf to run the kernel.
<eightiesk> from the partiton
<thoreauputic> you may need to boot with a live CD and chroot to the kubuntu partition
<thoreauputic> eightiesk: yes, that should work too
<eightiesk> i just need the kernel info.
<eightiesk> thats why i wanted someone to post thers
<eightiesk> i have breezy.
<thoreauputic> eightiesk: so in that case you would be using your Fedora grub
<eightiesk> yeah thats fine
<eightiesk> fedora grub is ok
<thoreauputic> eightiesk: if you have breezy and it's anew install it would be something like 2.6.9-386 - but if you mount the partition from Fedora you can confirm that
<thoreauputic> eightiesk: it will be in boot (the number will show)
<thoreauputic> I mean /boot of course
<eightiesk> how do i mount it?
<thoreauputic> umm - actually more like 2.6.10
<eightiesk> ??
<thoreauputic> #  mount /dev/hda3 /mnt  for instance, then   cd /mnt  ; ls boot
<eightiesk> huh?
<eightiesk> lol
<eightiesk> !mount
<ubotu> I guess mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<thoreauputic> doesn't matter where you mount it - /media would do
<eightiesk> but i dunno how to mount ne thing.
<thoreauputic> eightiesk: you run the command I gave above as root
<thoreauputic> mount /dev/hda3 /media  then change directory by typing   cd /media    then type  ls boot  to see what kernel is there
<thoreauputic> eightiesk: follow that OK ?
<eightiesk> abi-2.6.12-10-386     grub                      System.map-2.6.12-10-386
<eightiesk> abi-2.6.12-9-386      initrd.img-2.6.12-10-386  System.map-2.6.12-9-386
<eightiesk> config-2.6.12-10-386  initrd.img-2.6.12-9-386   vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-386
<eightiesk> config-2.6.12-9-386   memtest86+.bin            vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386
<eightiesk> how would i fix that?
<thoreauputic>  vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-386  <-- that's the most recent kernel kernel , looks like
<kkathman> thoreauputic:  well its the most recent ubuntu kernel :)
<thoreauputic> yep :)
<kkathman> and most recent "stable" so they call it, kernel :)
<thoreauputic> kkathman: BTW I looked at your blog briefly - mind if I link to it?
<kkathman> thoreauputic:  not at all
<thoreauputic> :)
<kkathman> which one?
<kkathman> hehe I have a couple
<thoreauputic> heh umm
<kkathman> blogspot?
<thoreauputic> I forget - i found it from nalioth's or googled it
<kkathman> ahh ok
<eightiesk> thoreauputic, do i need a initrd
<thoreauputic> eightiesk: yes
* Tm_T goes wild
<eightiesk> what would that be?
<eightiesk> ???
<thoreauputic> the one that matches the kernel :)
* Tm_T takes shirt off
<eightiesk> i dunno
<Tm_T> ok, show is over, you can leave tips to the bucket next to the door
<eightiesk> thoreauputic, how do i know which that is?
<thoreauputic> eightiesk: try matching the numbers !
<thoreauputic> the initrd will ahve the same numbers
<EightiesK> thoreauputic: i got it to work
<EightiesK> :-)
<thoreauputic> EightiesK: good for you! Congrats! :))
<EightiesK> !fat32
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<EightiesK> ne1 else have problems with kopete closing on them if u run irc
<MetaMorfoziS> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<MetaMorfoziS> what does this means?:
<MetaMorfoziS> @ ./configure kxmmscontrols
<MetaMorfoziS> laszlok:  magyar vagy?:)
<thoreauputic> MetaMorfoziS:  sudo apt-get install build-essential  (if you haven't already)
<EightiesK> and how do i mount my fat32 windows partiton to windows/
<thoreauputic> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<EightiesK> thoreauputic: it didn't work
<EightiesK> it failed.
<EightiesK> never mind
<EightiesK> it worked
<thoreauputic> mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /windows
<thoreauputic> heh
<EightiesK> how do i mount  the fc4 ?
<thoreauputic> EightiesK: you use it's partition number...
<thoreauputic> whatever that is according to fdisk -l
<thoreauputic> fdisk -l /dev/hda
<laszlok> igen, but i dont know much hungarian
<MetaMorfoziS> thoreauputic: i want to pm you 2lines of error, if you agree
<ompaul>  sudo fdisk -l  /dev/hdX
<MetaMorfoziS> (thisis a 2nd. error
<MetaMorfoziS> hi ompaul :)
<thoreauputic> MetaMorfoziS: if its 2 lines, paste it
<MetaMorfoziS> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<MetaMorfoziS> 1:)
<EightiesK> uhhh how do u make folders in konsole?
<thoreauputic> MetaMorfoziS:  xlibs-dev  probably
<MetaMorfoziS> in console 2... so i isntalled the build essentials and next it's writes this
<EightiesK> !makefolder
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, EightiesK
<MetaMorfoziS> ok
<kkathman> EightiesK:  in you home directory?
<thoreauputic> mkdir sillyname
<ompaul> EightiesK, folders as you are calling them they are directories mkdir
<kkathman> that works thoreauputic if hes in the home
<kkathman> otherwise, a sudo needs to be on it :)
<thoreauputic> kkathman: but is he on Fedora or UKubuntu ;)
<thoreauputic> oops
<ompaul> is that the english version of ubuntu :-) ?
<kkathman> lol
<thoreauputic> ompaul: or was that Ukrainian ? ;-)
<ompaul> iso compliant jokes r u :-)
<howcomes> Whats the latest 2.6.x stable kernel rls ?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:howcomes] : $chan
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:ompaul] :  KDE 3.5.1 and KOffice 1.5 beta out (kword slightly broken) | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel:  use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat
<ompaul> howcomes, what was that about?
<thoreauputic> howcomes: wtf was that about??
<howcomes> didnt mean to
<MetaMorfoziS> shit
<MetaMorfoziS> 3d 2lines of error?
<MetaMorfoziS> i want to paste it:)
<howcomes> was trying to //topic $chan
<howcomes> but that doesnt work here
<ompaul>  /topic does it
<thoreauputic> howcomes: to read the topic, just /topic
<MetaMorfoziS> onfigure: WARNING: libjpeg not found. disable JPEG support.
<MetaMorfoziS> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not
<howcomes> thx
<MetaMorfoziS> i have libjpeg62
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i disable the libjpeg support?:)
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, why are you building it?
<MetaMorfoziS> or howcan i fix this configure eror?
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<thoreauputic> MetaMorfoziS: erm - it's nearly always missing -dev libraries
<thoreauputic> apt-cache search keyword | grep dev
<pussfeller> how do i get my desktop folder to be seen by konqy/kde as a desktop again, the file association is messed up I think
<pussfeller> is it supposed to be "inode"?
<MetaMorfoziS> libjpeg62-dev
<MetaMorfoziS> bam...
<MetaMorfoziS> ompaul because i not have the builded version
<MetaMorfoziS> of kxmmscontroller
<ompaul> pussfeller, your question is confusing
<MetaMorfoziS> thoreauputic: libjepeg okay... it said about qt
<MetaMorfoziS> i try qt-dev :)
<pussfeller> ompaul: there are handlers built into kde, like media group, and such, and certian file types are dealt with accordingly
<pussfeller> and "DEsktop" is one such type
<pussfeller> like, my desktop isnt refreshing and showing new files created in it
<pussfeller> and my device icons are losing their status as being in the media group and hence losing context menu functionalist, like, safely remove, and mount
<pussfeller> i dont know what the Desktop folder is supposed to be associated with
<ompaul> I       it     have           to    with     server
<thoreauputic>   think    may      something    do      gam
<thoreauputic> :)))
* ompaul rofl
<thoreauputic> heheh
<MetaMorfoziS> thoreauputic: what qt-package i need?
<MetaMorfoziS> only the dev?
<MetaMorfoziS> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<thoreauputic> MetaMorfoziS: no idea -  apt-cache search qt | grep sev
<thoreauputic> :)
<MetaMorfoziS> it's not write out anything
<thoreauputic> sorry   \ grep dev
<thoreauputic> aaargh
<thoreauputic> | grep dev
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
* howcomes is upgrading to 2.6.15ck1
<MetaMorfoziS> it's not write out anything
<thoreauputic> MetaMorfoziS: the whole thing -  apt-cache search qt | grep dev
<thoreauputic> there's heaps ;)
<ompaul> and then some
<kYd> does any one know how to get Amorak to play mp3's? It keeps complaining about an engine or something.
<ompaul> !restricted
<ubotu> methinks restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<ompaul> kYd, ^^  have a look at that
<MetaMorfoziS> Qt 4 development tools
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<kYd> ok thank you
<thoreauputic> MetaMorfoziS: try   apt-cache search libqt | grep dev
<thoreauputic> MetaMorfoziS: usually its a library you want...
<MetaMorfoziS> ahm
<jahon> hello all...
<pussfeller> so noone knows why my desktop isnt refreshing?
* pussfeller looks around
<MetaMorfoziS> shit, i've installed libqt4dev
<MetaMorfoziS> and it's wrote i'm need other qt tool...
<jahon> I have a kubuntu installed.  how to i go about adding gnome and xfcs to my list of desktops?
<MetaMorfoziS> lol to isntall \2mb of program (kicker applet) i want up to 15megs of libs and others
<thoreauputic> MetaMorfoziS: well, when you compile stuff, this happens... you end up chasing your tail
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<NRG88> what sould i do if i get Broken (installed) at mysql-server-4.1 ?
<MetaMorfoziS> my brother (on lan with me) is gaming... so i went back to this thing later...
<MetaMorfoziS> NRG88:  apt-get clean
<MetaMorfoziS> apt-get check
<NRG88> ok, thnx
<MetaMorfoziS> the package is broked?
<MetaMorfoziS> or you chancels during the install?
<MetaMorfoziS> if succesfully installed (but it's not work or broked) i' think you must apt-get remove blabla
<NRG88> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<NRG88> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<NRG88>   mysql-server-4.1: Depends: mailx
<NRG88> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<MetaMorfoziS> apt-get -f install
<MetaMorfoziS> ::)
<NRG88> :)
<pussfeller> now event eh file selector dialog doesn't see all the files
<pussfeller> this is really strange
<pussfeller> if I was running windows, i would think I had a virus
<jahon> how to i go about adding gnome and xfcs to my list of desktops?
<MetaMorfoziS> i think i'm not alone with my english grammar problems:D
<pussfeller> this is just the evolution of language, right in front of us
<MetaMorfoziS> oh sorry, i'm hungarian... so i'have some problems about the language:D
<pussfeller> wonder how annoying it would be to write a whole novel with "teh" instead of "the"
<howcomes> I'm trying to upgrade/patch my kernel and im getting this error
<thoreauputic> MetaMorfoziS: your english is good !
<howcomes> qconf: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<howcomes> make[1] : *** [xconfig]  Error 1
<howcomes> make: *** [xconfig]  Error 2
<thoreauputic> MetaMorfoziS: better than your linux :))
* thoreauputic runs away
<MetaMorfoziS> :DDD
<jahon> hello?
<thoreauputic> :D
<ompaul> !ask
<MetaMorfoziS> thoreauputic: i switched from widnows a weeks ago
<MetaMorfoziS> s-
<ompaul> !+ask
<ubotu> well, ask is just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important. Better questions more frequently yield better answers. Keeping the question in one line makes it easier to read. See also http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<MetaMorfoziS> one week
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<thoreauputic> MetaMorfoziS: then you arr doing very well
<thoreauputic> *are
<thoreauputic> jahon:  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop
<pussfeller> it always amazes me how foreigners speak and write better english than most americans, including me
<MetaMorfoziS> so i'm not a guru of linux, but i'm like it, very very. kubuntu is very cool. (I'm installed it ~6times) [i tried ubuntu (gnome) and i had some problems about grub and my winchester's master slave...]  so i'm stopped installing idiotly:) i'm use kubuntu 5days ago! and its coool!
<thoreauputic> jahon: or use adept to do the ssame :)
<ompaul> jahon, and then you use ubuntu-alternatives --all to change from one to another if you want
<ompaul> DOH
<ompaul> jahon, update-alternatives --all to change from one to another if you want
<thoreauputic> ompaul: tut tut
<MetaMorfoziS> what is the meaning of doh? Ducok Owns Hole?:DDD
* MetaMorfoziS goes idiot
* thoreauputic drops a 50kg Unix manual on MetaMorfoziS
* ompaul hangs head in sudo / pseudo shame
<pussfeller> MetaMorfoziS: its something homer sez on the Simpsons
<MetaMorfoziS> I'm not like simpsons...:) I'm hate all types of media... that is liquid shit:)
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, please mind your language
<MetaMorfoziS> :(
<Sweet_kate> hello i have ubuntu with xfce4: i booted my pc with my printer turned off.How can i "load " my printer?
<thoreauputic> Sweet_kate: good question. I don't know. I hope someone can tell us ...
<thoreauputic> Sweet_kate: do you mean your printer is unconfigured?
<leafw> any way to enable a spanish keyboard? Do I have to install something through apt-get ?
<howcomes> how can i tell what Processor family i belong to? (Intel Celeron 2.00GHz , Socket A i think, would that be considered a P4 Based Celeron?)
<MetaMorfoziS> leafw!
<thoreauputic> howcomes: 686
<MetaMorfoziS> terminal: kcontrol
<leafw> MetaMorfoziS : yes ?
<leafw> that's the system settings
<pussfeller> well i made a new folder and now everything is fine on my desktop again, magically
<MetaMorfoziS> moment
<MetaMorfoziS> i have hungarian version, but the second from the bottom
<MetaMorfoziS> languages and blabla
<leafw> there's no other language available under "Regional and Accesibility"
<thoreauputic> howcomes: so basically P4 yes
<leafw> other than USEnglish
<MetaMorfoziS> no
<MetaMorfoziS> the third from bottom
<MetaMorfoziS> in the submenu
<leafw> MetaMorfoziS : in kcontorl ?
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<MetaMorfoziS> keyboardmapping
<leafw> the third from the bottom is "Keyboard", which has key-repeat rates and so on
<leafw> "Keyboard Layout" ?
<MetaMorfoziS> yes!
<MetaMorfoziS> you can add any laguages from this
<leafw> how
<MetaMorfoziS> this is twinpanel
<leafw> "aVailable layouts: none"
<MetaMorfoziS> the right panel you have listed a lot of languages
<MetaMorfoziS> hm
<leafw> I have zero languages listed
<leafw> that is why I said, do I need to install somthing?
<pussfeller> you click "enable layouts" checkbox?
<leafw> yes
<leafw> otherwise there's no access
<MetaMorfoziS> hmm i'm the same!
<MetaMorfoziS> but 2days ago i have ~100 languages listed
<MetaMorfoziS> huh
<pussfeller> then there must be an internationalization package you need
<leafw> if I go to "Country/REgion & Language" Only USEnglish is listed
<MetaMorfoziS> my lists are empty wohoh, but my keymapping changer (@systray) is working
<pussfeller> i have them...
<leafw> pussfeller : ok, let's see adept
<MetaMorfoziS> leafw a moment
<leafw> such as kde-i18n-es ?
<leafw> but tht would be for having the menus in spanish
<leafw> all I need is the keyboard layout, not the menus
<MetaMorfoziS> yes i understand
<leafw> :)
<m_tadeu> hi...whats the library for GIF's
<MetaMorfoziS> but i'm fully frozen about my lists empty... and i find about how can we solute it
<MetaMorfoziS> solute... bah..
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<leafw> I believe before upgrading to kde3.5.1 I had more keyboards
<leafw> I don't I ever deleted them
<MetaMorfoziS> yes! you say good
<ompaul> Sweet_kate, file:///usr/share/xfce4/doc//C/xfprint.html#xfprint-select  <--- this is a good place to look
<leafw> the perfect keyboard would be that of macosx english, which enables to type all weaird charaters with the alt+<key>
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm upgraded 3.5.1 at tomorrow
<MetaMorfoziS> yesterday
<MetaMorfoziS> sorry:DDD
<leafw> no prob
<MetaMorfoziS> leafw: i go to read kde forums, we are not alone 100%
<bam_> hey anyone know a good mp3 ripper
<leafw> I know I know ...
<bam_> with a gui that is
<ompaul> grip is a good one - but what is the kde one ....
<bam_> dunno...
<MetaMorfoziS> non good solution but during we search the good, try: setxkbfmap [yourlocale_name]  like us hu stb..
<MetaMorfoziS> stb = etc... sry:)
<ninnghizidha> my keyboard-layouts are gone since kde-3.5.1
<ninnghizidha> how can i fix this?
<MetaMorfoziS> we are working on this, but we are have the same problem:D
<ninnghizidha> oh . .glad to hear :-D
<MetaMorfoziS> (we: leafw and me)
<trollig> I was just going to ask that myself :-)
<ninnghizidha> i heard you at the kde-channel
<leafw> ninnghizidha : you are not the only one
<MetaMorfoziS> who?
<MetaMorfoziS> from me?:)
<MetaMorfoziS> thisis an idea, but what does when we are do reconfigure setxkbmap?
<leafw> lose all your key binding
<leafw> s
<leafw> that is the probable aoutcome
<MetaMorfoziS> you tried?
<MetaMorfoziS> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<rance> I need a favor, Im trying to trace down a possible firewall problem from inside the firewall, and Im not getting anywhere. Would someone be kind enough to visit a web page for me and tell me what you get?
<leafw> I wish there was a tutorial on how to make you own keyboard layout, so I could make my own.
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm try at this time
<shantanu> i'm trying to install avg and its an rpm file but when i try to run it it opens in an Archive Manager :/
<m_tadeu> whats the library for GIF's
<MetaMorfoziS> reconfigure not helps..
<MetaMorfoziS> but the strange is the keyboard types list is empty...
<leafw> I think I'm going to downgrade to kde 3.4
<leafw> I can't see anything different in 3.5, and the same aplications crash anyway.
<leafw> oh, kded doesn't eat all resources, but haven't tried a CD yet.
<MetaMorfoziS> my problems (kicker crashes @ logout) are fixed
<MetaMorfoziS> but sometimes i go to the logout menu
<MetaMorfoziS> not happens anything
<MetaMorfoziS> it's strange...
<database> 'Lo.
<m_tadeu> anyone? whats the library for GIF's?
<shantanu> ./installer: symbol lookup error: ./installer: undefined symbol: initPAnsiStrings
<shantanu>  <-- whats the meaning opf this?
* database is a newbie :P
<shantanu> hehe likewise
<shantanu> dont think theres anyone here
<MetaMorfoziS> m_tadeu: libgif?
<DjDarkPingvin> hy ,how can a i switch the display manegers?
<MetaMorfoziS> libgd-gif-tools
<MetaMorfoziS> libgd-gif1
<MetaMorfoziS> but this is gd...
<MetaMorfoziS> i dont think this is what you are find
<Robdor> m_tadeu: libungif4, libgd-gif, giflib3g.  If you are trying to compile something make sure you have the development headers for them
<database> Hey, can I ask a question?
<azhoral> I
<azhoral> hi
<MetaMorfoziS> but i think these are not free
<MetaMorfoziS> the gif is not free ext
<database> How do you configure GRUB in Kubuntu?
<MetaMorfoziS> but freely can view and resize...
<m_tadeu> Robdor: thx
<Robdor> np
<database> I'm using Breezy, I think.
<MetaMorfoziS> i have this configure err:
<MetaMorfoziS> checking for KDE... configure: error: in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<MetaMorfoziS> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<MetaMorfoziS> what prefixes about it said?
<database> Anyone?
<MetaMorfoziS> !grub ?
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<database> Yeah, the bootloader.
<MetaMorfoziS> hoho :) the power of the !
<MetaMorfoziS> :))
<database> ah, thanks ubotu.
<MetaMorfoziS> ..
<Robdor> MetaMorfoziS: looks like you didn't get any credit for anything...:)
<bam_> decided on using grip, ugly looking interface but is quite fast
<MetaMorfoziS> credit?!
<Robdor> for the ubotu directive
<Robdor> it's ubotu that gets all of the thanks :)
<MetaMorfoziS> yes:)
<database> Ah, thanks MetaMorfoziS - sorry :P
* database is a bit dumb
* database is probably annoying the hell out of everyone too. :P
<MetaMorfoziS> nothingless:)
<Ra211> erhm... could someone please give me that link to how to upgrade to KDE3.5.1 again?
<MetaMorfoziS> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i add sg to the bot?
<MetaMorfoziS> !add upgrade351 http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<ubotu> MetaMorfoziS: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<MetaMorfoziS> f.up
<MetaMorfoziS> !help
<maverick> hey guys
<maverick> i got programe i wrote in c++
<maverick> i need to compile it in konsole wats the comand?
<maverick> g++ ?
<MetaMorfoziS> idunno
<MetaMorfoziS> Good - your configure finished. Start make now
<MetaMorfoziS> after 3hours... baaaaa...
<trollig> maverick: gcc
<maverick> ?
<maverick> just gcc server.cpp ?
<rance> I installed from adept last night LinNeighborhood, and it installed as a dependency the samba client stuff, now as a regular non-root user I get an errror when I use LinNeighborhood to mount a remote share in my userspace, the error is that smbmount must be installed suid in order to allow a non-root user to mount stuff, now the question it, how do I change it so its an suid install, or can I?
<trollig> maverick: man gcc
<maverick> ?
<trollig> maverick: just type it in the konsole
<maverick> ok need install it
<database> Right... may I ask HOW you grant root permissions in Konquerer?
<database> So, I can give my user write access to the menu.lst file.
<maverick> sudo ?
* database doesn't understand Sudo.
<trollig> database: one doesn't give users write access to such files
<database> What if I need to change the default operating system?
<trollig> database: I personally type ~$ sudo vi menu.lst
<database> Thanks :)
<database> I'll try it.
<trollig> database: but you'll need to get accustomed to vim first :-)
<database> Hmm...
<MetaMorfoziS> database: grub set to default (by default) the first entry of the list
<database> I've already made the chanes in Kate.
<MetaMorfoziS> but yo can set
<database> MetaMorfoziS: Yeah, I know.
<MetaMorfoziS> it have a key/value pair
<MetaMorfoziS> do you created a backup?
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<database> Yes :P
<MetaMorfoziS> i think you must ..
<MetaMorfoziS> ok
* database tihnks that's common sense :P
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody knew about a non karamba xmms control?
<MetaMorfoziS> i find kiker applet (and found one but not work)
<database> There is one in Adept...
<MetaMorfoziS> what is that?
<database> The package program...
<database> Under System.
<MetaMorfoziS> no
<MetaMorfoziS> not adept
<database> Mmm?
<trollig> database: you realised that in konqueror you can right click and choose Actions -> edit as root?
<database> What? Am I THAT stupid? :P
<MetaMorfoziS> i recognise your text, you found an xmms controller in adept
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<maverick> arg
<MetaMorfoziS> and i asked you about it's name
<maverick> wont compile
<database> trollig: So you can.
<database> Ohhhh..
<database> I orget :P
<maverick> trollig? my programe wont compile and its c++ programe
<NRG88> isn't there an unmount command
<NRG88> ?
<MetaMorfoziS> de
<MetaMorfoziS> umount
<MetaMorfoziS> without N!
<NRG88> oh :)
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<NRG88> you're hungarian?
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<NRG88> en is ;)
<MetaMorfoziS> bazki:D
<MetaMorfoziS> dv:)
<MetaMorfoziS> hirtelen nem jutott eszembe angolul a de
<MetaMorfoziS> aztan reflex:D
<NRG88> lol
<NRG88> udv
<NRG88> :?
<ankan> excuse me does anyone know how set up a vpn server?
<ankan> on kubuntu/ubuntu
<MetaMorfoziS> vpn?!:D
<ankan> MenZa, yeah
<MetaMorfoziS> (no)
<ankan> MetaMorfoziS, yeah
<fit4lfe> why is it when I restart xwindows doesn't work
<fit4lfe> and I have to install the nvidia pkg2 in again
<fit4lfe> works the first time but if I restart doesn't ?
<MenZa> ankan: :(
<NRG88> after i've updated to KDE 3.51, the partitions and cdroms from the Storage Media have dissapeared, i can only find the Floppy Disk there
<NRG88> how do I bring them back?
<blueyed> Does anyone use Dapper yet here?
<blueyed> I'm missing the list of timezones for the Clock in the kicker panel.
<blueyed> It just displays UTC.. :/
<ankan> basically i want my desktop to be able to appear on another machine
<ankan> so i can logon as if i was sitting on my own machine
<ankan> thats what vpn is for right?
<pussfeller> vnc
<pussfeller> tightvnc is prob what you want
<blueyed> ok. "locales" needed an update.
<blueyed>  /usr/share/zoneinfo/zone.tab was missing.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> does it exist something to obtain in kde an effect similar to OSX where all the window are reduced in the screen and you can choose which one to show?
<blueyed> btw: where do I setup the list of supported locales, reportes by "locale -a"?
<blueyed> Tallia1Kubuntu: do you mean "Shading"?
<blueyed> look in the menu with the icon in the window title bar.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> muah
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i don't know how it is called
<Tallia1Kubuntu> no
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oooo
<Tallia1Kubuntu> no
<Tallia1Kubuntu> suppose that you have three windows
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and these windows have same dimension and position
<Tallia1Kubuntu> so two of them are hidden
<blueyed> ok, I see. You want to see them all then and chose.
<blueyed> no, not that I know of.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> with that operation the window are "virtually" resized and moved in order to be possible to see all three of them
<Tallia1Kubuntu> that is the best thing about mac
<Tallia1Kubuntu> that i have seen so far :)
<charwood> Tallia1Kubuntu: The feature you're talking about, Mac calls 'Expose`'
<Tallia1Kubuntu> whatever! ^__^
<charwood> Tallia1Kubuntu: This is not currently a standard feature of KDE, there may be a modification on kde-look.org or kde-apps
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ooo
<Tallia1Kubuntu> tnx, i'll take a look
<MrJangles> hey, is there a way to give the hostname an alias?
<pussfeller> the local computer? or a remote one
<MrJangles> my terminal is this long "name@ce34tfad33-ce4235fe:/"
<ubuntu> Hi
<ubuntu> kann es sein
<MrJangles> the remote one
<pussfeller> ah
<ubuntu> dass auf der live cd kein synaptic drauf ist
<MrJangles> and for local if possible
<ubuntu> und weiss jemand wie das root passwort auf der Live cd lautet?
<pussfeller> well that would be whatever that computer is named
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Kompose
<Tallia1Kubuntu> this is the name :)
<ubuntu> oops
<pussfeller> but you can change yer bash rc...
<ubuntu> no german irc
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but it doesn't look very good
<pussfeller> .bashrc or bash_profile, cant remember
<leafw> Tallia1Kubuntu : Kompose is an Expose for KDE ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes
<leafw> how does it work ?
<leafw> I mean, does it have it's own configuration panel ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> http://osdir.com/screenshots/index.php?directory=kompose0.4.1&currentPic=16
<leafw> http://kompose.berlios.de/
<leafw> I kno that
<rdunie> hi all, quick question about KDE under Ubuntu... I'm using multiple desktops, which takes over the keyboard shortcut <CTRL> + <TAB> to switch virtual desktops, is there a way to assign this shortcut to some other combination?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is it good?
<robotgeek> rdunie: yes, sure you can
<leafw> Tallia1Kubuntu : n oclue, I'm asking you
<callie> can anyone here explain to me the whole sound thing in linux cause i sure as damn dont get it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i dunno
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i will install it now :)
<leafw> let's try it
<leafw> xD
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :D
<leafw> apt-get kompose
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yessss
<tinin> please, any musician aroun her?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> no animation though
<tinin> here
<callie> yeah tinin
<MrJangles> how do i change my computer name?
<rdunie> robot, is there a control panel that handles this? or do I need to d/l some app?
<robotgeek> rdunie: SYstem Settings -> Accessibility -> Keyboard -> Shortcuts
<rdunie> robot, thanks!
<tinin> what kind of programs are you using??
<leafw> Tallia1Kubuntu : that's kindda too much to ask of such a mess that is the X.org
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mess?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what do you mean?
<tinin> someone know tabit
<charwood> I think that kompose looks pretty good.  It's not hardware accelerated bu that's more of an X.org limitation than anything.
<leafw> the X windowing system is messy, has a lot of overhead, it's slow, well ... it does the job.
<tinin> someone uses kguitar?
<tinin> wine -> guitar pro?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> installed
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it looks pretty good
<leafw> how do yo uuse it ?
<leafw> can't see how to activate it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> execute it
<leafw> xD
<charwood> leafw: Default is win+tab
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and it appears in the traybar
<leafw> ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> no
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it's not
<leafw> whoa, it's slow
<pussfeller> MrJangles: sudo kate/etc/hostname
<leafw> I'm on a powerbook 1GHz
<mja> Hello -- is there anyone here that can tell me which packages I need to install to get a complete GCC compiler
<tinin> please, does anyone use ANYKIND of midi software on kubuntu?
<robotgeek> !kdesu
<ubotu> somebody said kdesu was :Use kdesu to run applications with root priveleges, when you  have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.   If it is not working, you may need to run "sudo adept-updater "
<Tallia1Kubuntu> leafw: yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it is
<leafw> tinin: I use Audacity, but doesn't handle midi
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i think you have to set the delay
<tinin> nops
<charwood> leafw: It was only slow the first time.
<pussfeller> ok what he said
<robotgeek> MrJangles: kdesu kate /etc/hostname
<NRG88> how can i remove phpmyadmin?
<NRG88> i used apt
<charwood> leafw: The reason it is fast in OSX is because OSX keeps each window as a single openGL active texture.  X.org will implement a similar system hopefully within the year.
<NRG88> may i copy the error message here?
<robotgeek> NRG88, don't paste in here. Please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<MetaMorfoziS> where is the default kicker backgrounds are stored?
<leafw> I see, it's not slow the second time
<MetaMorfoziS> or where can i add to a picture for it?
<charwood> tinin: Try rosegarden.  It's not QT, but it works great.
<pussfeller> apt-get remove program
<leafw> charwood : sounds like good news then.
<charwood> leafw: You're using kubuntu on a powerbook?
<mja> is there a complete compiler package (like a developer build) that I can install with apt-get?
<robotgeek> MetaMorfoziS: Right Click on panel -> Configure Panel -> Apperarance
<tinin> im tryin a lot of programs for midi, but timidity goes too slow
<charwood> mja: You're looking for something like Visual Studio?
<leafw> mja: not that I know of
<robotgeek> charwood: nothing odd with that, i use it too
<mja> not Visual Studio - just a working command line version of GCC
<MetaMorfoziS> robotgeek:  i want other own backgroudn for the kde menu etc
<charwood> I didn't realize that ubuntu supported non x86 architecture.
<MetaMorfoziS> where can i add?
<pussfeller> i think he wants the develpor package
<charwood> mja: You can just apt-get install gcc
<pussfeller> i cant remember what its called
<robotgeek> MetaMorfoziS: hmm, okay. no idea
<NRG88> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8122
<NRG88> anyone?
<mja> tried that -- but none of the libraries are there
<robotgeek> mja: sudo apt-get install  build-essential
<pussfeller> !develop
<mja> thanks!
<ubotu> pussfeller: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<charwood> mja: You also need libstdc++ I think
<leafw> yeah, I'm on GNU/linux-ppc because it's faster than the mac itself, for example Blender
<charwood> mja: Just a sec.
<leafw> by a factor of 2
<charwood> mja: apt-cache search libstdc
<mja> charwood: which version should I install?
<MetaMorfoziS> robotgeek: i found: /usr/share/apps/kicker/
<robotgeek> mja: it should install everything you basically need with build-essential
<robotgeek> MetaMorfoziS: ah cool, i'll keep that in mind :)
<charwood> I suppose libstdc++6, but I wouldn't be surprised if build-essential was a meta-package with... yeah, like robotgeek said.
<robotgeek> it is, it installs gcc, libraries and stuff
<mja> ok -- thanks -- looks like I can at least build a simple hello world program
<pussfeller> or a complete operating system....
<tinin> someone knows the a command to delete the packages inside /var/cache/apt/archives? are they needed? i'ts more than 1,2gb and i need some space
<leafw> tinin : try sudo apt-get clean
<tinin> ok
<charwood> tinin: apt-get clean
<leafw> it will get rid of the .deb files
<Tallia1Kubuntu> anyone as ever packed compiled source in a deb package ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> anyone here!! :)
<NRG88> can anyone help me?: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8122
<mvv> does some know the keystroke for the google search in konqueror? Some sites say it is ctrl+s, but that doesn't work here :s
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mvv: try to check konqueror shortcuts
<Tallia1Kubuntu> NRG88: have you deleted/modified by hand any file?
<NRG88> no
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the package uninstallation locks down in that case
<Tallia1Kubuntu> try to analyze which file are istalled originally
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and if you have all of them
<Tallia1Kubuntu> dpkg -L PACKAGENAME
<Tallia1Kubuntu> give you the list
<Tallia1Kubuntu> in case you don't have one of them use touch and create them before completing the uninstallation
<mvv> Tallia1Kubuntu, that says ctrl+s also, but it doesn' t work(?)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i did that with cpufreqd..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhhh
<sampan> mvv, you can use the location bar (cntl-l) then gg: search-terms-here  ... not sure if that's what you want, but it works
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mvv: ctrl+s sometimes is binded as SAVE
<NRG88> Tallia1Kubuntu: there are hundreds of files..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> are you sure that is ctrl + s?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> NRG88: good checking!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> NRG88: try to reinstall the application
<Tallia1Kubuntu> with an application of the same version
<mvv> Tallia1Kubuntu, yes that's what the basic config says. Strange though
<NRG88> ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> in that way all the file will be overvwrited
<robotgeek> sampan: i just love webshortcuts in konqueror, slightly compilcated to create in firefoxi
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mvv: can't help you more than this.... i don't have google in konqueror :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mvv: i use the firefox one
<mvv> sampan, i love that way, thank you!
<sampan> robotgeek  yeah, i don't use them enough actually -- but that gg: gets a LOT of use
<sampan> mvv, np :)  enjoy!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> GRRR
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ^__^
<robotgeek> sampan: you mean you havent had google as your default search engine, instead of locate? :)
<MrJangles> if i want to add space to linux, what partition do i add it to?
<MrJangles> root?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> MrJangles: you mean to install more programs?
<MrJangles> that, but more for web space
<sampan> robotgeek  lol no ... i actually use "locate" a lot in term, but i don't use konq for filemanagement, so i probably should set google as default search
<Tallia1Kubuntu> you can mount a partition
<larsivi> Riddell: ping
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and then link a folder inside your existing web.folder
<robotgeek> sampan: i usually don't do locate now, i mostly know where my files are. plus a ls -lR | grep works great
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i use to have my web folder in my home
<MrJangles> awesome, what kind of file system?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ext3
<Tallia1Kubuntu> all linux FS i think
<MrJangles> ok
<Riddell> larsivi: hi
<MrJangles> thanks
<Tallia1Kubuntu> example: /home/you/web: ln -s /mnt/addon addon
<Tallia1Kubuntu> now you have all the space of addon to use for your web site
<Tallia1Kubuntu> you are welcome
<larsivi> Riddell: hey, hmm, I'm translating SpeedCrunch but I don't really get how to get the configure to use qt4 instead of qt3
<larsivi> to test the stuff
<Tallia1Kubuntu> MrJangles: i love this thing in linux :)
<MrJangles> hmm, i dont think thats what i want to do
<Tallia1Kubuntu> why?
<MrJangles> well its not just for website
<sampan> robotgeek  ahhhhhhh, that would work nice i'm sure ...but i'm still a linux newb, so i tend to overlook stringing commands together oftentimes :/
<MrJangles> web space*
<Tallia1Kubuntu> another thing is to unify two file systems
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it is like two partitions are the same
<MrJangles> and i'm also taking free space from a windows partition
<Tallia1Kubuntu> partition
<MrJangles> so let me get this straight, i'm creating a new partition ext3 fs?
<larsivi> riddell: what I'm wondering is what should I use as an argument to --qtdir
<Tallia1Kubuntu> maybe the unifier is the only solution
<Tallia1Kubuntu> anyway it is pretty complicated
<Tallia1Kubuntu> you can even link a fat partition
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but the link must reside in a linux one
<MrJangles> ext3 is fine for me
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oh in that case ^__^
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i am sure that i read something about unified file system though..... but i never tried it :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> anyone as ever packed compiled source in a deb package ?
<MrJangles> i'm still very lost, your confusing me lol.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> eheh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> let me explain
<Riddell> larsivi: no idea, I haven't compiled the new speedcrunch
<MrJangles> lets forget webspace
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> suppose that you have your home
<MrJangles> lets say i want 1000's of songs
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and that it can't be fitted in your home
<MrJangles> i will be adding multiple users to my system
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but there's enough space in another partition
<Tallia1Kubuntu> no, you will not
<MrJangles> is that so?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> you can simply create a simbolic link to that partition and let linux think that it is inside you home
<larsivi> Riddell: Do you know if Johan has a handle here on freenode?
<MrJangles> oh i see, and how do i do that?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i told you ^__^
<MrJangles> do i have to mount it everytime?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ln -s PATH LINKNAME
<Tallia1Kubuntu> no
<MrJangles> please understand i have not as near knowledge of you in this matter
<Tallia1Kubuntu> you can just put the mount command specification in /etc/fstab
<Riddell> larsivi: don't think so, try ariya, or pef was looking at it for kubuntu before we decided against it (he's not on just now)
<larsivi> Riddell: k, thanks :)
<MrJangles> ok, so lets say for example i make a partion called /space
<Tallia1Kubuntu> MrJangles: can you read the PVT message?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> MrJangles: i will give you an example but i need to flood
<CaffeineKills> hey there, I wondered if anyone could tell me when the next version of kubuntu/ubuntu would be out and what kernel it would have ...
<kkathman> CaffeineKills:  April
<kkathman> kernel probably will be the same, cuz I dont think 14 will be finalized by then
<kkathman> but it might
<CaffeineKills> damnit, I was hoping for 2.6.15 which I need ... And I hate not having a proper boot-style on vanilla kernels :P
<kkathman> (k)ubuntu wont distribute with odd number kernels I dont thing
<kkathman> think
<kkathman> 15 is REALLY down the way
<CaffeineKills> I know
<CaffeineKills> but I need an odd driver for my wireless card ...
<kkathman> most distros are 2.6.12 if using stable,  and 2.6.13 if not
<kkathman> 15 wont even be considered
<CaffeineKills> so it needs 2.6.15 or above ... well in case they jump some minor version till april it might work out well ... I can still hope :p
<kkathman> yah...well, if 14 comes out and is stable...but all Dapper testing right now is on the 12 kernel I believe
<robotgeek> no, it's on 14
<CaffeineKills> hmm too bad 2.6.16 is still release candidate 2 :-/
<kkathman> ahh ok... wondered about that
<robotgeek> with some patches from 15, like for wireless :)
<kkathman> Im on 12 on my ubuntu and 13 on my SuSe
<kkathman> ooooooooo not good mixing....Linus would not like that
<CaffeineKills> yea but I dont need the wreless patches in the kernel code unfortunately but for some dependencies on which the bcm43xx driver depends on :(
<NRG88> why can
<NRG88> 't i run php's?
<NRG88> i have apache installed
<NRG88> and php
<NRG88> :?
<CaffeineKills> did you test php in the console already?
<NRG88> no, in my browser
<CaffeineKills> You have to set it up first
<NRG88> and it tries to download the file
<kkathman> NRG88:  did you do the standard phpinfo ?
<CaffeineKills> yea because the apache server isnt instructed to interpret the file
<Sweet_kate> how can i play shoutcast radios on linux(is there a winamp-like prog?)??
<NRG88> you mean phpinfo() ?
<kkathman> yah
<CaffeineKills> Sweet_kate: yes, you can use the winamp one too
<NRG88> kkathman: i can't even run php's, how do you want me to run a functio to?
<CaffeineKills> shoutcast, isnt it?
<NRG88> it tries to download it
<CaffeineKills> NRG88, check the httpd.conf for the apache server
<kkathman> NRG88: what happens when you do a http://localhost
<NRG88> kkathman: it acts normally
<kkathman> arentt
<kkathman> hmm
<Tainted-Time> !grab NRG88
<ubotu> Tainted-Time: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Tainted-Time> lol
<NRG88> i onyl have problem with php :[
<CaffeineKills> tell us what the last line of the httpd.conf file is
<kkathman> NRG88:  apache2 is running right?
<NRG88> yea
<NRG88> where does apache keep the httpd.conf in linux?
<CaffeineKills> Im checking on my SuSE laptop atm :p
<CaffeineKills> should be /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<NRG88> ok, found it
<NRG88> 5 lines only :?
<NRG88> and all are commented (#)
<CaffeineKills> ok ... I need to search the bit which actives PHP then ... stand by :p
<NRG88> noone
<NRG88> i mean none
<CaffeineKills> should be "LoadModule php4_module modules/libphp4.so" I guess in a new line
<CaffeineKills> followed by "AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php4"
<NRG88> is it natural, that the httpd.conf be only 5 lines....???
<CaffeineKills> and "DirectoryIndex index.php index.php4" then
<vge> apache2 dont use http.conf that mutch anymore
<CaffeineKills> oops
<CaffeineKills> has been a while since I configured it by hand ...
<CaffeineKills> thought it was still used for the modules
<vge> check apach2.conf
<NRG88> that's much better :)
<CaffeineKills> anyway I g2g ... should be a piece of cake to configure it ... unless it really is a bug :P
<NRG88> there isn't any loadmodule about php or whatsoever
<NRG88> there i add your line?
<NRG88> "LoadModule php4_module modules/libphp4.so"
<NRG88> ?
<StR> Hi all
<StR> how can I install kdesvn in breezy?  or is it posible only for drapper?
<Knowerrors> Anybody using dialup internet... I need help with settings/init string to make the modem sensitive to call waiting, so that it will disconnect asap to take call
<leafw> StR: try sudo apt-get kdesvn
<leafw> of look it up in adept
<StR> leafw: I tried with aptitude... but it is not in breezy...
<leafw> do  'man apt-get' and then try 'sudo apt-get install kdesvn'
<maverick> hi all
<maverick> anyone here help me? i tried mounting my ntfs partiton on boot up but it doesnt seem to work
<maverick> it worked for normal mounting worked
<leafw> is there any way to know in which partition lives a particular folder?
<maverick> find files?
<leafw> my root partition is getting really full (it's only 3GB) and I'd like to move some of its folders elsewhere, for example the tmp folder, so applications have space to save their tmp files
<maverick> why not?
<maverick> make partion bigger?
<leafw> maverick: how
<ninnghizidha> My Superkaramba-Designs have shadows since i told kde to use shadws behind windows. How can i turn shadows off fo superkaramba?
<leafw> I have other free partitions where I can put the folders in
<leafw> but I don't know how to merge two partitions.
<NRG88> damn, i can't remove phpmyadmin
<NRG88> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8122
<NRG88> any apt commands to fix this?
<NRG88> or reinstall or something?
<leafw> try a apt-get reinstall phpmyadmin ?
<NRG88> invalid operaion: reinstall
<RickKnight> is there a Kubuntu install cd rescue mode?
<leafw> hum that was make reinstall from freebsd ... got confused now
<RickKnight> I need to boot to a command shell to repair grub.
<g4sy> hey guys what is the package for kde debuggins symbols??
<leafw> the live cd will do
<g4sy> i'm debugging konqueror and it says "no debugging symbols found"
<kyd> im trying to get mp3s to play, ive been reading the guide and it said to get gstreamer0.8 but i get the error saying it might be missing, abolsete or only avaible from another souce, what do i do?
<g4sy> kyd: maybe you need to activate your sources
<kyd> lol go easy on me, im a windows kid :).
<g4sy> kyd: if you're using adept, click on adept, Manage Repositories, and then enable some stuff
<NRG88> kyd: you want to play it with amarok?
<MetaMorfoziS> the activation not a rare thing on windows...
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<kyd> i do want to play with amorak
<g4sy> ... disable the first one (the cd)
<g4sy> enable the "## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network" ones
<meple> how do you mount an ISO image in Kubuntu?
<g4sy> and all the universe sources
<NRG88> kyd: can you find amarok-xine in adept?
<g4sy> then click ... this is KEY ... click apply
<kyd> no i cant NGR88
<g4sy> yeah kyd...
<g4sy> you need to do what i'm telling you
<g4sy> and then... voila everything will work
<NRG88> true :)
<NRG88> repository's
<kyd> oh lol soz wasnt reading i thought u was talking to someone else :)
<g4sy> once you enable all the sources ... just clikc the "refresh" or "fetch updates" or whatever button
<g4sy> no
<kyd> oh cheers, ill try now
<g4sy> everything i just said was to you
<g4sy> lol no worries
<NRG88> i think i'm gonna reinstall kubuntu tonight :)
<kkathman> NRG88:  if you do, look into Xampp for your php/mysql/apache install
<ankan> hey does anyone here run tightvncserver?
<NRG88> i don't have xampp on linux
<kkathman> http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
<kkathman> very easy to install ... its what I did on kubuntu
<NRG88> kkathman: i've used it on windows, and it was shitty
<lwizardl> anyone here usig konverstion ?
<kkathman> its fine on linux
<ankan> anyone
<NRG88> i couldn't enable mod_rewrite
<Tm_T> lwizardl: yes?
<NRG88> very frustrating >:[
<Tm_T> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<kkathman> NRG88: hmm no probs here
<NRG88> does the mod_rewrite work?
<lwizardl> was tryingto figure ou whats these color boxes are
<kkathman> NRG88: no problems here at all with xampp
<kyd> ok g4sy ive done all that. what now?
<MetaMorfoziS> mod_rewrite baa mekkora szopatas az
<MetaMorfoziS> :DD
<kkathman> apache2 right??
<MetaMorfoziS> tenyelg meg nem is probaltam a xamppot linen
<NRG88> en se
<kyd> oh sweet ive done it :)
<meple> is there anyway to mount a .BIN image in Kubuntu?
<NRG88> kyd: now is there any amarok-xine there?
<kyd> one min just checkin
<cyberserver> Hi people.
<kyd> no amorak isnt in there NGR88
<cyberserver> I apt dist-upgraded and now I'm getting a kernel panic :-p  huhu! :-)
<NRG88> amarok
<NRG88> not amorak
<kyd> ah lol yes its there :o
<NRG88> ok, install amarok and amarok-xing
<kyd> ok its installing. =)
<cyberserver> I'm pretty sure this was something related to my initrd file... I'm getting a panic ater unpacking kernel, when it's about to mount root filesystem...
<meple> does: "apt-get update Kubuntu" work?
<MetaMorfoziS> no
<MetaMorfoziS> but apt-get update
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<MetaMorfoziS> but its other
<MetaMorfoziS> it's refreshes the repositorys list
<MetaMorfoziS> apt-get upgrade
<kyd> it is ok to mount an NTFS partition and (read) play music from there in kubuntu isnt it?
<MetaMorfoziS> apt-get --help
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
<cyberserver> BAck. Sorry. wrong irc command :-\ . Anyway, I was asking... anyone had similar problema dist-upgrading dapper?
<NRG88> kyd: yes
<kyd> great!
<NRG88> i do the same :)
<cyberserver> I'm kernel panicking now. I think my initrd file got corrupted somehow
<maverick> nrg88
<NRG88> ?
<maverick> u know much on mounting harddrives?
<NRG88> no
<NRG88> why?
<maverick> bah
<leafw> yo ucan say as well: sudo apt-get update
<maverick> coz i cant seem to do the boot one
<leafw> to refresh the apt-get engine ...
<maverick> comes with error
<NRG88> i'm new to linux to
<maverick> oh
<NRG88> i think i'll be reinstalling it tonight
<maverick> lol k
<NRG88> how can i force apt to remove phpmyadmin?
<NRG88> it doesn't want' to remove it
<kyd> and one more thing, i cant change permissions of a fat32 drive so a user other than root cant write to it. it just says it cant change them. any ideas
<brezel> apt-get remove phpmyadmin
<kyd> *can
<brezel> kyd put umask=000 und fstab
<brezel> und = in
<brezel> ^^
<NRG88> but i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8122
<kyd> thanks
<lwizardl> how can i get my scroll wheel to work in kubuntu
<brezel> NRG88: are you root?
<NRG88> yes
<brezel> seems your apt is broken
<NRG88> i've tried with adept, and sudp apt-get
<NRG88> i've tried with adept, and sudo apt-get
<NRG88> then what should i do?
<NRG88> i'm considering a reinstall
<NRG88> cuz not even php is working with apache
<brezel> lwizardl:     Option      "ZAxisMapping"      "4 5" in the inputDevice section of /etc/X11/xorg.com
<brezel> conf
<kyd> brezel shall i delete the other numbers that are then it says "defaults 0   0  " do i delete the bit of the line
<NRG88> all is installed, but nothing, it tries to download the php file like a normal file
<kyd> *there
<brezel> NRG88: yes you should. when apt is broken your system is almost useless
<Jenocin> hey, anyone know how to change the settings menu in the kicker under actions?
<MetaMorfoziS> apt-get clean and autoclean and check
<brezel> kyd just replace `defaults` with `defaults,umask=000` and remount
<MetaMorfoziS> jenocin, just right click and panel settings
<Jenocin> actions are not listed in the menu editor meta
<MetaMorfoziS> actions?
<MetaMorfoziS> what you mean actions?
<MetaMorfoziS> under+
* MetaMorfoziS feel tired
<Jenocin> if you click the k kicker there is a part at the bottom called actions
<Jenocin> its one of the optional menus
<MetaMorfoziS> I'm dont understand, sg lost in translating
<MetaMorfoziS> you mean the popup menu?
<MetaMorfoziS> under sg?
<MetaMorfoziS> the popupmenus are changes with your mouse position
<Jenocin> hold on a sec, I'll see about getting you a screenshot
<MetaMorfoziS> ok
<Jenocin> http://jenocin.com/snapshot2.png the menu I have opened I am trying to change
<Jenocin> the control center icon is not launching anything
<Jenocin> but I do have kcontrol installed
<MetaMorfoziS> yees
<MetaMorfoziS> thisis the menu
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm cant realize me
<MetaMorfoziS> so
<MetaMorfoziS> rright click on the k-menu
<MetaMorfoziS> and it has a menueditor
<MetaMorfoziS> option
<MetaMorfoziS> or Unlock panels
<_kyd> ok NGR88 I installed it all, and now in Amarok im trying to change the engine to xine but i keeps reverting back to gtsreamer and says it cant play it
<MetaMorfoziS> if you have unlock panels, do! unlock!
<Jenocin> I have the menu editor up, but that menu is not listed in it
<MetaMorfoziS> and next the menu editor is here
<MetaMorfoziS> hm
<Jenocin> I have settings, but it is the settings menu at the top of the list
<MetaMorfoziS> its the same
<MetaMorfoziS> it think
<MetaMorfoziS> the two settings menu is equal
<MetaMorfoziS> not?
<MetaMorfoziS> if(not) { idunno }
<__mikem> Hey, I installed wine, and got Bejeweled 2 to run under it, but because of the intense graphics, it is so slow that it is unusable, is there any known way to remidy this problem
<MetaMorfoziS> good night all
<paulvolk> Hey guys
<paulvolk> I was wondering if you could help me install JRE for Firefox on my Kubuntu system
<paulvolk> how would I do it?
<brezel> paulvolk: have you already downloaded the installer?
<__mikem> Hey, I installed wine, and got Bejeweled 2 to run under it, but because of the intense graphics, it is so slow that it is unusable, is there any known way to remidy this problem
<paulvolk> Ya I have the installer
<paulvolk> it is a .bin I think
<brezel> ok
<brezel> cd to /usr/lib
<brezel> sudo sh /path/to/the/installer
<paulvolk> It is on my Desktop
<brezel> let it install
<paulvolk> the installer
<brezel> yea
<brezel> sudo sh /home/yourname/Desktop/blahinstaller.bin
<paulvolk> why put it in user/lib?
<brezel> that's usually the place to put it ^^
<brezel>  /usr/lib .. not user
<brezel> ok you ran the installer from /usr/lib ?
<paulvolk> ok and firefox looks there?
<brezel> boy
<brezel> step by step
<brezel> :)
<paulvolk> oh ok hold on then brb got to do what you said lol
<brezel> kk
<brezel> cd /usr/lib
<brezel> sudo sh /home/yourname/Desktop/installer.bin
<brezel> tell me when you're done with that
* NRG88 will be back with a fresh install of Kubuntu ;)
<paulvolk> ok I will
<brezel> paulvolk: well, after extraction is finished you need one more command that will symlink the java plugin into firefox's plugin directory:
<brezel> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jdk1.5.0_05/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<_kyd> does any one know why firefox keeps closing down everytime i select an option like preferences, tools>pageinfo etc
<__mikem> Hey, I installed wine, and got Bejeweled 2 to run under it, but because of the intense graphics, it is so slow that it is unusable, is there any known way to remidy this problem
<__mikem> this is the third time I have asked this question
<brezel> paulvolk: the string "jdk1.5.0_05" might be different for you...depends on which version of java you downloaded
<brezel> __mikem: probably that means noone knows the solution?
<__mikem> then say so
<brezel> well no answer is an answer too isnt it?
<__mikem> um no
<brezel> do you expect EVERYONE in thios channel to say `sorry i don't know how?` or what?
<__mikem> nope, but I expected one of the OPs to say something
<brezel> no ops in here
<brezel> well however sry i cant help you
<panoramix46> buona sera a tutti
<brezel> :)
<paulvolk> ok say that again for me?
<paulvolk> please, Thanks
<brezel> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jdk1.5.0_05/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<brezel> paulvolk: the string "jdk1.5.0_05" might be different for you...depends on which version of java you downloaded
<paulvolk> ok
<brezel> just use tab completion :)
<paulvolk> that it?
<brezel> yes
<brezel> restart ff
<brezel> then it should work
<paulvolk> ok thanks so much
<paulvolk> ok
<paulvolk> I will let you know if it does
<brezel> you can check if the plugin is found by ff by typing about:plugins in the ff location bar
<brezel> youre welcome ^^
* brezel is playing :: simpsons_08x16_Brother From Another Series :: [Kaffeine] 
<brezel> :)
<nolith> hi all
<ludo> Hello...
<ludo> I'm unable to read any mp3... Neither from xmms, neither from amarok. No error message.
<tsdgeos> hi
<glick> excuse me is anyone here running a vnc server?
<brezel> ludo: try installing libarts1-mpeglib
<ludo> OK... I try
<fjellrev1> I'm totally new to kubuntu,installed it a some days ago..Havnt had much linux experience in all,but im up for a task :) I want to set up an FTP server..anyone that can give me any good advice?
<brezel> wu-ftpd is easy to set up
<ludo> Didn't help..
<brezel> but it doesn't have a lot of features...probably a good start
<brezel> ludo: you might need to restart artsd for it to take effect
<ludo> I relanched xmms and amarok...
<ludo> Mhh... OK
<brezel> kill -SIGHUP `pidof artsd`
<brezel> or just restart it from kcontrol
#kubuntu 2006-02-12
<brezel> ludo: http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/MP3_on_Ubuntu_5.10 <-- that might help u
<vge> glick: yes, im running kdedesktop sharing if that helps?
<glick> vge, oh, i want an independant session server
<brezel> vge: what is the problem? :)
<ludo> I'll check... But that's very strange.. because if I cat smth > /dev/dsp ... this makes noise... so my sound card is perfect. (I first try with oss output...)
<vge> basically mine works like a dream, was just referring to some question
<brezel> ludo: it depends on which sound server u use...if you use oss in xmms it will block your soundcard
<paulvolk> hello agian
<brezel> hey paul
<paulvolk> Um I was wondering what is the sudo cmd for deleting a file?
<brezel> sudo lets you do something as the root user...sudo cant delete files
<brezel> you remove files with rm
<paulvolk> but the files access is set to root
<brezel> if the file is owned by root you can remove it with sudo rm
<paulvolk> ok
<paulvolk> another question about firefox
<brezel> fjellrev1: sry i can't reply ^^
<paulvolk> the cusor theme seems not to carry over toin firefox why is that and is it fixable?
<ninnghizidha>  n  ppliation to use a other Screen?
<vge> is fixable
<ninnghizidha> How can i tell an application to use another screen?
<ninnghizidha> i remember something like display 0:0
<ninnghizidha> or :0 appname
<brezel> export DISPLAY=:1.0
<paulvolk> how would I fix it?
<maverick> hi all
<vge> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75474.html <-- look monkey89 post
<ninnghizidha> brezel, soundls like a variable ..
<brexel> it is
<maverick> anyone know how to run  c++ programe i made.. ( i compiled it) but cant rember command to run it? in konsole?
<brexel> ./command
<ninnghizidha> wasnt there a switch i could use in front of an app-name?
<ludo> GRRR... I can read mp3 & wav, if I launch xmms from konsole... But not if launched via KDE...
<brexel> :D
<brexel> ludo: that's really odd
<maverick> brex was that to me?
<ludo> I think kde launches artsdsp xmms
<brexel> maverick: yes. just use ./programname to start a freshly compiled program
<maverick> hmm cheers mate
<maverick> balls
<brexel> ludo then you should set xmms to use arts
<maverick> programe dnt work :(
<paulvolk> you must have something messed in the program maby
<paulvolk> might be a problem???  :|
<maverick> yep
<maverick> damn hate c++
<ludo> didn't help for XMMS, but now amarok works...
<ludo> 'll restart everything...
<ludo> Great thanks.
<brexel> yw :)
<ludo> Probably a missing package...
<brexel> i think xmms isnt using arts or something
<ludo> was just missing mpeglib ...
<brexel> you'll figure it out ^^
<ludo> In xmms, you can choose...
<ludo> I installed the xmms-arts
<brexel> maybe u need to relogin to kde to make artsd recognize the new library
<brexel> the gstreamer engine seems to be better than artsd
<brexel> http://bash.org/?quote=608100 :D
<hawking> how can i add /usr/local/bin to my PATH?
<brexel> export PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/bin in .bashrc or in .bash_profile
<paulvolk> Hello
<paulvolk> I am thinking about switching my other Linux Box to Kubuntu but I am not sure what do you people think?
<ludo> I've never been a fan of artsd... but it's the kde default... so..
<maverick> do it :P
<paulvolk> change?
<maverick> yeah
<frank23> anyone know where I could find logs for samba? /var/log/samba.log doesn't exist
<paulvolk> but I am not sure. Why should I switch?
<ludo> oups.. /var/log/samba/ or samba3
<opiu> somebody know an openldap chat?
<paulvolk> What does Kubuntu have that Suse doesn'?
<maverick> hmm
<opiu> WELL?
<maverick> dnt know?
<maverick> i like kubuntu
<opiu> anybody know openldap?
<bimberi> paulvolk: great looking people in its IRC channel! :P
<maverick> looks like a no opiu
<paulvolk> ok
<brexel> ubuntu has .deb :)
<bimberi> paulvolk: seriously though - try both and you decide
<hawking>  I was trying to compile nessus from source and as compiling nessus-core I got this error  comm.c: In function comm_update_ui: comm.c:99: error: label at end of compound statement can someone help?
<Nomad411> hey all.. I've had a very flaky system since I upped to KDE 3.5.1, many apps would cause a segmentation fault, but yesterday I found a fix (temporary?) while googling..  All I had to do was a 'touch /etc/ld.so.nohwcap' and now those apps work..  Anyone know more abotu this ?
<paulvolk> I will
<bimberi> paulvolk:
<Nomad411> The faulting apps would look for this and not find it.
<paulvolk> ya?
<bimberi> paulvolk: (sorry, bumped the enter key)
<paulvolk> that is ok but did you want to say something to me?
<Nomad411> the explanation is here: http://saintaardvarkthecarpeted.com/blog/?p=182  if it can help someone else
<bimberi> paulvolk: not really much more I can say.  I can only express opinion - which you should be skeptical of anyway :)
<paulvolk> what is your opinion?
<bimberi> paulvolk: (k)ubuntu is great, has a teriffic community, and has all of the advantages of being a debian-based distribution (in particular the package management system)
<brexel> nicely put :)
* bimberi stops sweating :)
<brexel> i just got into this irc channel 2 days ago and i like it very much already
<brexel> :D
<paulvolk> although suse has Yast
* brexel doesn't like yas
<brexel> t
<bimberi> paulvolk: i have to admit i don't know yast well - i've seen it pilloried but only in places that are probably biased (such as #*ubuntu)
<brexel> what i dislike about it is that it automagically restores stuff that i change by hand :)
<brexel> if you don't change anything by hand and always use yast it might work great though
<paulvolk> lol Ya
<maverick> in adept pressing full upgrade a bad idea?
<tiberius> Is anyone here running dual monitors?
<paulvolk> why is that a bad idea?
<tiberius> no
<brexel> tiberius: yes
<tiberius> I just can't figure out for the life of me how to do it right
<tiberius> What vid card are you using brexel?
<brexel> nvidia
<paulvolk> better then downloading like 3 gigs from novel to upgrade
<brexel> gf6800 xt
<paulvolk> lol
<maverick> oh
<maverick> nice card brex
<tiberius> hmm, i'm on a 9800pro, and all the drivers/tuts I read and go through don't work for me
<paulvolk> what does the full upgrade thing do?
<brexel> it's ok :)
<maverick> isnt thgat the 300+ one?
<maverick> 
<brexel> dunno what's that in euro?
<brexel> tiberius: sorry i have no idea about ati cards
<tiberius> like 170 i think
<brexel> always avoided them because they are difficult under linux
<tiberius> yeah, thats cool, thanks anyway
<tiberius> i just got into linux
<tiberius> its frustrating so far
<maverick> same
<paulvolk> can anyone tell me what the full upgrade button on adept is for?
<tiberius> but i don't have teh experience, so i'm gonna keep screwin round with it
<paulvolk> lol ya I know
<brexel> tiberius: i can post you my xorg.conf if you want but i doubt it will help
<tiberius> i do too
<maverick> paul ill tell ya in minute i just pressed it :P
<tiberius> brexel: my problem so far is getting the drivers to install properly
<maverick> think just upgrades those which can be?
<paulvolk> oh ok
<brexel> tiberius: what is going wrong?
<paulvolk> um for like a change in version can I download it through adept? or do I do it through CD?
<maverick> throught adept i think?
<paulvolk> like Kubuntu 5.xx to 6.xx
<paulvolk> ok
<paulvolk> anyone know how it is done?
<maverick> hmm not sure on core stuff?
<paulvolk> I was just curious
<brexel> paulvolk: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<tiberius> brex: i follow the tutorials i've been reading, and do everything exactly as they say, but when i restart x-server, it fails and i'm left at terminal
<maverick> jsut curious anyone d/l movies? and got those rar .001 files?
<tiberius> i'm good at fixing it, just not getting it to work
<tiberius> yeah
<tiberius> maverick: did you get a bunch of .00x files?
<brexel> tiberius: what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<frank23> maverick: a rar split in parts
<maverick> yeah
<maverick> i normaly use winrar
<brexel> maverick: rar x filename.rar
<tiberius> maverick: just extract one of them, and the rest should extract themselves
<maverick> but it wont open in ark
<brexel> ark sucks
<maverick> anyhting else io can use?
<brexel> for rar files
<brexel> rar x filenamr.rar :)
<maverick> hmm
<tiberius> brexel: i'll tell ya once i get gedit installed :P
<brexel> :D
<maverick> tiberious i cant opne one of dem thought
<slicksz> NEW! Automated web installation! Click [      http://here.on.nimp.org ]  to install Ubuntu Linux 5.10 on your PC.  Help us beta test this new installation method!
<maverick> spam?
<brexel> lol what a poor try
<maverick> :P
<maverick> left soo early
<maverick> ahh damnit
<maverick> my mounted windows has broken
<Zappa> anyone run Kylix 3 on ubuntu?
<tiberius> brexel: well it doesn't say anything at the moment seeing as I haven't tried to reinstall them after the full reinstall of kubuntu
<brexel> what?
<brexel> once the xserver starts up it should write info to that file
<tiberius> ...well maybe the directory path is wrong
<Zappa> /usr/local/kylix3/bin/delphi: relocation error: /usr/local/kylix3/bin/libwine.borland.so: symbol errno, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<Zappa> that's the error I get
<brexel> so that you can find out why it doesn't start
<brexel> Zappa: seems your libc version is too new or too old
<Zappa> i'm assuming it means my glibc version is not compatible
<brexel> Zappa: check which version it wants, compile that version to some customized place and export LD_LIBRARY_PATH to that place before starting that program :)
<meebo> hey can any one tell me where i can those desktop widgets that show you your cpu speed etc, and mac like doc bars?
<MuhKuh> does anyone how to get on kde-i18n-3.5.1 with breezy?
<robotgeek> meebo: superkaramba, i am guessing
<Zappa> brexel: it's annoying though - i'm just using the latest breezy version
<robotgeek> www.kde-look.org
<brexel> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351 breezy main
<brexel> Zappa: is kylix a kubuntu package?
<Zappa> nah
<MuhKuh> i have that. but still kde-i18n.xy-3.4.3
<brexel> Zappa: i assume the libc version is too new
<meebo> ive been on kde-look but i cant find any dock bars, widgets :|
<Zappa> brexel: it's just a cd with an installer (shell script) on
<Zappa> is 3.5.1 pretty stable?
<brexel> yes :)
<Zappa> many changes from 3.5?
<MuhKuh> only fixes afaik
<brexel> Zappa: @kylix you must find out which libc version it requires...otherwise you probably won't get it to work
<MuhKuh> brexel: i have "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351 breezy main" in my sources list but the localization files are still the old version
<Zappa> brexel: maybe there's a kylix update - i'll have a look
<brexel> MuhKuh: do you also have the old line in sources.list?
<brexel> (the one of 3.4.x?
<brexel> )
<MuhKuh> no
<MuhKuh> i installed whole kde 3.5.1 from that source, except the localization files
<MuhKuh> cant find them
<brexel> oh what do you know, those packages haven't been updated
<brexel> why on earth did u do that? :D
<brexel> like breaking apt? :)
<MuhKuh> huh?
<brexel> ^^
<MuhKuh> what are you talking about?
<brexel> well iif 3.5.1 was just a bugfix release these packages might not have changed
<MuhKuh> since 3.5?
* orion_fr_24 is away: au lit
<brexel> mhm
<MuhKuh> hmm, for dapper there are 3.5.1 kde-i18n files
* brexel is away: asdf
<jung> hi
<jung> asdf
<jung> exit
<feistel> hi
<feistel> I try to play my video with Kaffeine, but nothing is showed
<feistel> how I can install the codecs?
<fatejudger> does CUPS work again?
<enfact> the new font that breezy uses is WAY better than what hoary did
<enfact> kudos on that switch
<enfact> i just said kudos....
<fatejudger> enfact: yeah, we heard you
<fatejudger> enfact: Breezy is old news
<enfact> sorry, i'm totally down with dapper your l33tness
<enfact> and i was surprised that i used kudos, wasnt itching for a comment
<_btn> 
<jjesse> using konq what is the term for things like system:/ fish:/ etc
<noa> HI
<Nomad411> !konqueror
<ubotu> hmm... konqueror is the default Web Browser, File Manager, FTP manager and Universal viewing manager for the K Desktop Environment. See http://konqueror.org
* brexel is back.
<orville> how come I can't change the time format (utc/localtime) from kubuntu's version of KDE?
<orville> my time format is set to UTC which I don't want.
<orville> and there's no way to change it... except the kdecontrol module, which doesn't do it in kubuntu...
<brexel> vim /etc/default/rcS
<jjesse>  right click on the click and select change date/time
<jjesse> works for me
<orville> brexel: thanks but that not going to automatically change the time _now_
<jung_> cat
<jung_> meow
<brexel> ntpdate
<orville> jjesse: if you mean "Adjust Date and Time..." tell  me how you change from UTC to locatime please.
<brexel> orville: vim /etc/default/rcS
<brexel> ^^
<orville> brexel: i'm there now. but jjesse seems to know a way to get this to work in the KDE GUI so i want to hear this.
<jjesse> hold on
<mister_roboto> brexel: whast uses that variable?
<brexel> orville: suit yourself. it won't work
<brexel> mister_roboto: what do you mean?
<jjesse> you can't select the time zone that you are in from the list?
<orville> brexel: i know that. i've tried. but jjesse is telling me it will you see.
<mister_roboto> brexel: the UTC variable in rcS
<orville> I want him to find the out too :-)
<jjesse> i can either choose Eastern/New York or UTC
<orville> jjesse: have you tried?
<brexel> mister_roboto: it is used by a script called hwclock.sh in /etc/init.d
<jjesse> is that what you are talking about?
<orville> jjesse: i'll show you a screenshot
<mister_roboto> brexel: since i'm too damned lazy to grep!
<mister_roboto> ;)
<brexel> ^^
<brexel> nevermind
<orville> jjesse: i know there's supposed to be a dropdown box there. but i don't see it here.
<sampan> orville, sounds like you have a fresh install of breezy -- i had this same problem with the clock when i first installed.  you're having trouble changing it, i suspect, because you haven't updated.  the original release had an "admin mode" bug that prevented changing the time zone.  if you update your system (esp. the kdebase package iirc) it'll work
<orville> jjesse: uhaweb.hartford.edu/obennett/snapshot1.png
* sampan fought with that same thing until the update fixed it all
<orville> sampan: ah perfect. I really wanted to see if this was actually a bug to report it :-)
<sampan> orville, lol ... :D  it was MADDENINGLY frustrating for me -- had to manually stop/start the hw clock and stuff -- and then that caused other problems
<orville> sampan: ooch.
<brexel> lol
<brexel> today is the 7th right?
<brexel> i had 45 GB traffic this month already XD
<brexel> 46.3 actually :D
<jjesse> orville: are you on breezy or dapper?
<orville> jjesse: dappa
<sampan> orville  hrmmm if you're on dapper, then none of what i said applies
<orville> sampan: well it seems this same bug exists
<orville> and it is my sworn duty to report this... eventually.
<orville> :-)
<sampan> hahahaha
<sampan> i'm sure dapper has a lot of bugs still since it's under heavy dev
* orville still doesn't actually know where ubuntu bugzilla is.
<mister_roboto> sampan: pretty bad for an old bug to reappear though, eh?
<orville> i'm UBER new user
<brexel> :D
<orville> pretend that u had umlauts...
<sampan> mister_roboto might be a completely new bug though ... i have no idea
<sampan> orville  the new bug tracker is: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<orville> sampan: says the same thing on the page "ubuntu bugzilla" just took me to
<sampan> hahahaha :/
<orville> must be something to that then.
<sampan> maybe it's in the process of moving
<sampan> i think i have a bookmark for a page that would give the instructions for manually resetting the hw clock (it's for mepis, but if you add sudo to the commands, it worked for me)
<y_o_u> anyone: i am having problems tri-booting with xp, server 2003, and kubuntu. server 2003 seems to wipe the mbr and using grub, server 2003 doesnt seem to want to srart. anyone here have any ideas of programs or ideas that could get around something like that? thanks
<sampan> orville:  http://www.mepis.org/node/7678  fourth or fifth post down, by potatosalad
<orville> sampan: that's be shweet
<sampan> orville  you'll have to use a city that's in your timezone (if it's not the same as on that page), but then it's just a symlink and stop/start the hw clock -- not hard
<orville> well at least the command line time is right now....
<orville> is there an update indicator thingy for kubuntu?
<jjesse> adept updater keeps things up to date
<orville> guess i'll finally install that.
<klepto> hola
<orville> maniac
<klepto> heh
<klepto> question, i rebooted today and noticed that kernel logging had failed.. i restarted syslogd and it still wont log at all
<jung_> hi
<orville> i see you actually have to be adept in order to use adept.
<orville> i think i'll pass :-)
<jjesse> !taskbar
<ubotu> jjesse: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jjesse> !kicker
<ubotu> jjesse: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jjesse> !panel
<ubotu> jjesse: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hobbsee> orville: or sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<orville> i wanna see what the hell i'm upgrading first. in pretty windows no less.
<orville> I'll just stick w/ synaptic.
<orville> which crashed.
<orville> i guess there's just no winning today.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<NRG88> what do i need to install? apache2 or apache2-common?
<brexel> apache2...common will be selected automatically
<brexel> try apt-cache show apache2 to see the dependencies
<s4nt> hi
<NRG88> ok, thnx
<NRG88> last time, i've messed up something, and php wasn't working
<NRG88> now i want a clean configured apache server, with php and mysql
<NRG88> what versions shoudl i use? apache2, php5, mysql 4.1?
<brexel> ah i remember :)
<brexel> i would use apache2, php4 mysql 4.x
<differnet22323> question, is there a way I can prevent wifi from connecting to a specific SSID
<brexel> but i guess it's a matter of taste
<differnet22323> it keeps jumping to the neighboors router, that has no internet on it
<NRG88> ok, i to had some problems with php5 and mysql in win
<NRG88> then i'll use php 4 :)
<NRG88> thnx
<brexel> yw
<differnet22323> anyone know?
<brexel> sry
<s4nt> check the /etc/network/interfaces file
<klepto> question, i rebooted today and noticed that kernel logging had failed.. i restarted syslogd and it still wont log at all
<brexel> klepto: hmmmm syslogd and klogd must be started in a particular order...maybe they start in the wrong one
<klepto> hmm
<klepto> in which order?
<brexel> not sure
<brexel> just try :)
<klepto> haha
<brexel> only 2 ways to find out
<s4nt> klepto: this might sound stupid but check free disk space
<brexel> s4nt: yea that could be too ^^
<klepto> only 22% used
<NRG88> i'vr been using linux since yesterday, and man i like kubuntu :)
<NRG88> i tried suse before... but it's a little harder
<brexel> ~ $ ll /etc/rc2.d/*logd
<brexel> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 18 2005-08-06 09:23 /etc/rc2.d/S10sysklogd -> ../init.d/sysklogd
<brexel> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 15 2005-08-06 09:23 /etc/rc2.d/S11klogd -> ../init.d/klogd
<brexel> this is how i have it
<NRG88> the only problem with debian systems, is that they are internet dependent :?
<brexel> is that a problem?
<brexel> :)
<NRG88> for me it isn't
<brexel> a computer without internet is almost unusable i think
<NRG88> but what about someone, who doesn't got internet?
<brexel> hmm
<NRG88> does the dvd version contain the major librarys?
<mister_roboto> NRG88: how so? you can always just install off of a cdrom
<brexel> what good is a computer with no networking?
<s4nt> you can download the updates and burn them to a cd
<klepto> works now,  i wonder why it won't start at boot
<brexel> klepto: maybe the order is wrong
<brexel> did u check?
<s4nt> anyone having keyboard mapping issues w/ kde 3.51 on breezy?
<klepto> how do i check? i have'nt played in linux since 2.033 kernel
<brexel> klepto: ll /etc/rc2.d/*logd
<brexel> klepto: ls -l /etc/rc2.d/*logd
<brexel> sry ^^
<brexel> syslogd should have a lower number than klogd
<jjesse> !applets
<ubotu> jjesse: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<klepto> syslog is 18 klogd is 15
* NRG88 super, php works, hope mysql doesn't screw it up...
<brexel> klepto: try this: sudo mv /etc/rc2.d/S18syslogd /etc/rc2.d/S11syslogd
<brexel> with next reboot it should work
<brexel> though i wonder why it is like that in the first place
<brexel> NRG88: should work right out of the box ^^
<brexel> never had probs mith mysql
<brexel> apart from the missing features :P
<NRG88> :)
<NRG88> brexel: what do i need to install from the mysql list, to make it work with php?
<NRG88> mysql-server-4.1?
<brexel> php4-mysql mysql-server
<NRG88> ok, php4-mysql installed, then mysql-server
<NRG88> shoulf i install mysql-server-4.1 instead?
<_brad> mysql 5,0 has some nice features in it
<brexel> i don't know about mysql 5..never tried it
<NRG88> i only have mysql-server and mysql-server-4.1
<_brad> i would install it for the stored procedure support alone
<brexel> mysql-server is a virtual package
<NRG88> it is only version4
<brexel> it will install whatever is stable right now
<NRG88> it think i will install 4.1
<NRG88> mysql-common-4.1 already installed
<NRG88> by default :?
<brexel> dunno :)
<NRG88> _brad: i have messed with apache, mysql, php and phpmyadmin, and ended up with nothing working
<NRG88> and even couldn't uninstall phpmyadmin
<_brad> these guys probably know more than me, listen to them instead of me :)
<NRG88> i don't even have mysql 5 in my repository  :-\
<brexel> IIRC you f*scked up your apt ^^
<NRG88> yea, apt was done
<NRG88> i have reinstalled kubuntu 2 hours ago 1 think
<NRG88> fresh install :)
<NRG88> no data to lose, only using kubuntu since yesterday
<brexel> that's the best way to learn it :)
<NRG88> yeah :)
<_brad> i installed it 3 times on saturday
<_brad> it's goodd that it only takes 20 minutes
<NRG88> to learn from our mistakes :D
<NRG88> apt makes life so easy ;)
<brexel> if i hadn't moved from debian to ubuntu i would still have the install i made 6 years ago :D
<brexel> true NRG88
<_brad> i used to use debian
<orville> hmmm
<tulga> Hi! I tried cvs update KDE3 to 4. but configure: error: No GIF library found. howto I install gif library?
<orville> i think i can.
<orville> i think i can.
<brexel> tulga: apt-cache search gif library
<NRG88> after configuring the webservices, i think i will give it a full upgrade (kernel, KDE, etc)
<NRG88> i had one problem yesterday with KDE 3.51
<NRG88> after updating
<tulga> brexel: I searched and installed giflib3g, libungif and devs. but not working
<NRG88> the drives from Storage Media had dissapeared :-\
<brexel> if you wanna compile something you need to install the *-dev packages
<brexel> my guess would be giflib3g-dev
<tulga> brexel: yep. I installed it. checking for DGifOpen in -lungif... no
<brexel> libgd-gif1-dev?
<tulga> in log: checking for DGifOpen in -lungif... no
<brexel> oh here it is: libungif4-dev
<tulga> I installed libungif4-dev too
<tulga> I try libgd-gif1-dev, but Package libgd-gif1-dev has no installation candidate
<brexel> -lungif means it wants to link against a library called libungif.a or libungif.so
<brexel> you might wanna find out which packages provide these files
<brexel> Knowerrors: hey i got the same first name as you :)
<Knowerrors> Anybody here use dialup modem for net access?
<Knowerrors> brexel: hehe, its not my real name, thats a name from the Simpsons ;)
<brexel> Knowerrors: tamsarian?
<brexel> LD
<s4nt> Knowerrors: no, and i thank god everyday for that ;D
<brexel> :D
<brexel> <-- simpsons freax0r
<NRG88> is it safe to install phpmyadmin? last time i couldn't uninstall it
<brexel> yes nrg..im sure phpmyadmin didnt break your apt
<NRG88> ok
<brexel> its just some php scripts
<brexel> you can see what's in the package after installing it with dpkg -L phpmyadmin
<Knowerrors> s4nt: yeah, wish I had broadband as an option, too far out from city
<NRG88> hm
<NRG88> #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)
<brexel> is it running?
<brexel> ps afx | grep mysql
<NRG88> 11333 pts/6    S+     0:00          \_ grep mysql
<NRG88> it's this one?
<brexel> not running :)
<brexel> no that is the grep process :)
<brexel>  /etc/init.d/mysql start
<NRG88> :)
<NRG88> thnx
<brexel> yw
<s4nt> Knowerrors: if it helps, i used to use kppp (but that was a long time ago)
<dr_wu> Knowerrors- wvdial works well too..
<NRG88> working :)
<Knowerrors> I already use kppp, Im connected right now with it
<Knowerrors> my problem is, I only have one phone line
<brexel> great NRG88 :) grats
<Knowerrors> and have call waiting, and I need to setup kppp so that it disconnects asap when I get a call
<NRG88> so, when i upgrade to KDE 3.51, the drives dissapear from Storage Media, and only the Floppy Drive remains
<NRG88> how do i make them appear there again?
<freeflying> anyone use dapper on ppc now
<tulga> freeflying: I am using dapper 2
<freeflying> tulga: how about it now ? and have u upgraded it up-to-date ?
<tulga> freeflying: dapper 2 bad. it is kubuntu, then I not uptodate, I only testing
<tulga> dapper 2 is not good now. I don;t use 3.
<freeflying> tulga: u may try upgrade it .
<tulga> my connection very slow :D
<freeflying> tulga: :)
<tulga> I haven't package libgd-gif1-dev. where I find libgd-gif1-dev for dapper?
<NRG88> damn, i have installed php and mysql, phpmyadmin working, but can't use mysql_connect()
<Brydenn> this may not be the channel to ask but i'm having a hell of a time trying to install a "theme" for kubuntu
<Brydenn> can anyone help me with that?
<freeflying> tulga: may u give more detail about this package
<tulga> freeflying: I updating kde 3 to 4. config require GIF library
<freeflying> tulga: you compile kde4 from svn ?
<tulga> yep
<freeflying> tulga: seems u'd build this package manually
<tulga> yep
<tulga> http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=KDE3To4
<freeflying> tulga: go to kubuntu-devel,someone may work on kde4
<tulga> tnx
<jose> anyone knows how to activate 3d acceleration for a S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266] 
<jose> anyone knows how to activate 3d acceleration for a S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266] 
<unix_infidel> can anyone help me out there, trying to use cpufreqd with cpufreq-utils and i've set the governor to userspace and set the minimum frequency to 600mhz, but sometimes itll automatically change governors on its own and go to performance.
<unix_infidel> which brings it back to the max freq of 1.7ghz.
<unix_infidel> is there a reason for that, or anyway i can prevent it from doing that ,is the daemon somehow restarting/
<unix_infidel> anyone?
<_brad> i am trying to install citrix on kubuntu.  The problem is that there is a missing library libXm.so.3.  How do I get that library installed?
<_brad> when I do and ldd is shows me that the library is missing, which is how I know
<Snake__> Can someone help me? I cant get openoffice to start up
<beefsprocket> Snake__: try running from a console and see what it outputs
<Snake__> beefsprocket: heh, it just now started up on my 9th try
<_brad> i think that openmotif is not installed and is the problem
<Snake__> Thanks for the help tho :)
<jose> can anyone help me?
<beefsprocket> Snake__: I have that happen all the some, takes two or three tries to open something
<beefsprocket> and then you have 3 windows that look like they are going to open
<beefsprocket> and only 1 does in the end
<Snake__> I wonder why that is
<beefsprocket> I'm sure if you looked hard enough something would pop out
<s4nt> _brad: i had the same problem, you are missing a library
<_brad> s4nt: yes, i know
<_brad> but I don't know how to install that linrary
<unix_infidel> how do i disable cron from starting at boot
<_brad> i looked with adept as well as apt and neither seems to have the package or library I need
<rich0rd> which one?
<unix_infidel> anyone? how would i go about disabling services that start at boot?
<unix_infidel> for instance cron.
<unix_infidel> crond*
<rich0rd> use KSysV
<rich0rd> (@unix_infidel)
<unix_infidel> rich0rd: anything more concrete like a configuration file?
<s4nt> _brad: try  apt-get install libmotif3
<sampan> unix_infidel  system settings --> system services ... you can go through and disable things there once you login under admin-mode
<unix_infidel> i'm pretty new to ubuntu, i still havent figured out how you guys handle all these mess of services at startup at boot and stuff.
<rich0rd> unix_infidel: sudo bash && ksysv
<_brad> s4nt: Couldn't find package libmotif3
<unix_infidel> sampan: lol, i'm better with CLI based config, i'm not a big GUI apps that manage my system fo rme.
<unix_infidel> a big fan*
<rich0rd> unix_infidel: you can edit the services and runlevels with this tool
<_brad> s4nt: the citrix page says: x86 client - requires OpenMotif 2.2.x
<_brad> so I googled for open motif and I found the source page
<_brad> aand on this page: http://ftp.motifzone.com/om2.2.4/
<sampan> unix_infidel  *shrug*  do as you like.  the GUI is there if you need it.
<_brad> it doesn't show a kubuntu or debian release
<s4nt> _brad: libmotif3 is the package you need, it contains /usr/X11R6/lib/libXm.so.3
<unix_infidel> sampan: that's all fine and well, but i need a more concrete way of doing things.
<unix_infidel> like if this were gentoo i'd have rc.conf, what does kubuntu user, or better yet how does debian handle tehis.
<s4nt> _brad: you need to add universe and multiverse repositories
<_brad> ok
<unix_infidel> i'm checking out the wiki but they dont like to tell me how to disable all the spiffy services they mak eme load up at boot.
<rich0rd> as i said ksysv is a gui tool
<s4nt> unix_infidel: if you like gui, on system setting there is a "system services" icon, you can see whats launched on boot there
<rich0rd> debian uses scripts located in certain directories
<unix_infidel> lol, but how do i configure it otherwise, say i'm NOT in X.
<mister_roboto> unix_infidel: default runlevel is 2
<rich0rd> i think kubuntu follows this philosophy
* unix_infidel slumps head.
<mister_roboto> unix_infidel: just go to rc2.d and disable em
<unix_infidel> mister_roboto: and they will stay disabled?
<s4nt> unix_infidel: you have to check on /etc/rc2.d
<mister_roboto> of course tehy will
<mister_roboto> if they can't run
<s4nt> unix_infidel: those scripts are the ones that run on boot
<_brad> s4nt:  i understand the problem, I'll find a repository that has that package
<_brad> thanks for your help
<unix_infidel> s4nt: so i would just /etc/rc2.d/S89cron stop?
<s4nt> _brad: i would send you a PM with the repositories, but i cant since im not a registed user
<unix_infidel> and it wont start at next boot?
<mister_roboto> or just remove the file (put it in some backup dir)
<mister_roboto> unix_infidel: that's right. that is how the daemons get started upon entering run level 2
<s4nt> unix_infidel: no, you need to remove the file that starts
<mister_roboto> unix_infidel: I would suggest moving them out of the way rather than just delete them, in case you want to easily put back
<rich0rd> i just read, that crond is started at all boot levels :) - let's have a look
<unix_infidel> mister_roboto: i'd just rename them with mv.
<mister_roboto> unix_infidel: the 'S' scripts are for starting, the 'K' scripts are for killing or stopping
<rich0rd> but i don't think it's a good idea to supress cron - we all need cron :)
<unix_infidel> rich0rd: that's just an example
<unix_infidel> deb based does weird ways of starting stopping daemons.
<unix_infidel> config isnt really intuitive....
<s4nt> _brad: check http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-77889.html on how to add repositories
<unix_infidel> like gentoo or slack.
<_brad> s4nt:  i looked in the sources file and they seem to have some universe repositories commented out
<_brad> i'm trying them now
<mister_roboto> unix_infidel: there are two types of init styles, sys V and bsd
<mister_roboto> unix_infidel: welcome to sys v
<s4nt> mister_roboto: :D
<_brad> s4nt:  i'm updating now
<_brad> still can't find it
<_brad> let me try others
<Snake__> Can someone verify: KsCD and Kaffine come with KDE 3.5.1?
<unix_infidel> mister_roboto: honesly wish they were modular. like you could swap out sysv for bsd style.
<unix_infidel> Feb  6 20:17:01 localhost /USR/SBIN/CRON[14526] : (root) CMD (   run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<_brad> s4nt:  should I comment out these repositories after i install this library?
<unix_infidel> that's what caused my cpufreq governor to change, it HAD to be.
<mister_roboto> unix_infidel: it's really not bad once you get used to it.  easy to set up your own runlevels with whatever you feel like running
<unix_infidel> so i just disabled that from crontab.
<s4nt> _brad: no, its not necessary
<Xtender_> whois
<Xtender_> hmm
<_brad> s4nt:  I added every repository in the sources file but it still can not find it
<s4nt> _brad: did you ran apt-get update after uncommenting the repositories?
<_brad> yes
<_brad> i'm hunting for more multiverses
<Xtender_> hi
<Xtender_> how do i list the people in this chat?
<s4nt> _brad: deb http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<pixelfairy> Xtender_: what irc client are you using?
<s4nt> deb http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<Xtender_> im using iirc
<Xtender_> err irssi
<pixelfairy> Xtender_: try /who
<Xtender_> nope not working
<pixelfairy> now esc-1
<pixelfairy> or alt-1
<pixelfairy> im using irssi too
<Hobbsee> Xtender_: /names
<_brad> s4nt: bam! one of those repositories had it
<Xtender_> Hobbsee thanks
<pixelfairy> Hobbsee: me like that one
<pixelfairy> i used to use who
<s4nt> _brad: :D
<_brad> lol it still shows as not found
<Xtender_> also another quick question
<Xtender_> how do i properly quit irc through irssi?
<_brad> i probably need to resinstall citrix/
<pixelfairy> Xtender_: /quit
<Xtender_> before, i think i just did ctrl+x?
<Xtender_> or ctrl+c?
<Hobbsee> :)
<Xtender_> but when i reconnected again, my previous nick was still connected
<pixelfairy> Xtender_: do you know of screen?
<sampan> xtender_  what's really cool is if you run your irssi in 'screen' -- you can detach the screen and restart you X server, then reattach the screen session and irssi will still be there!  :D
<_brad> s4nt: I ran this: sudo ln -s /usr/X11R6/lib/libXm.so.3 /usr/lib/libXm.so.3
<_brad> it is found now
<Xtender_> sorry, i'm new at irc
<pixelfairy> Xtender_: http://pixelfairy.org/quickies/screen.html
<Xtender_> or linux for that matter
<_brad> s4nt:  it's running now, thanks for your help
<s4nt> _brad: great, np
<pixelfairy> dont worry about voyer and exibitionist, thats just an example of how cool screen can be
<pixelfairy> the first sections enough
<Xtender_> wow seems like a cool prog
<Xtender_> so whats the command to quit irc?
<pixelfairy> Xtender_: the command is "/quit"
<Xtender_> lol
<Xtender_> simple enough
<SoBeIcedT> im a long time gentoo user, thinking about installing kubuntu on my laptop
<SoBeIcedT> what makes kubuntu special
<pixelfairy> SoBeIcedT: theres always qemu/vmware if you want to play with it
<pixelfairy> easy install, easy updates, easy packages
<pixelfairy> two of those you get wiht gentoo
<SoBeIcedT> what is the packaging system link
<SoBeIcedT> like
<pixelfairy> debian
<SoBeIcedT> i really like being able to just type emerge whatever
<pixelfairy> apt-get foo
<SoBeIcedT> never used debian
<pixelfairy> instead of emerge foo
<pixelfairy> but its not source
<SoBeIcedT> no compiling though
<pixelfairy> its allready compiler
<pixelfairy> i mean compiled
<SoBeIcedT> that sounds like what i want
<pixelfairy> too much coffee
<pixelfairy> cant type
<SoBeIcedT> lol
<pixelfairy> im trying to rearrange my sleep pattern
<SoBeIcedT> ive only really used gentoo
<SoBeIcedT> its what i started with
<pixelfairy> what are you looking for that you want to try kubuntu?
<SoBeIcedT> no more compiling
<pixelfairy> yea
<SoBeIcedT> takes too long
<pixelfairy> that will give that
<SoBeIcedT> i like everything else about gentoo
<pixelfairy> and the less effort in install
<s4nt> i also was a gentoo user
<SoBeIcedT> yeah install is a pain for gentoo
<pixelfairy> in that case youll probalby like kubuntu
<SoBeIcedT> ive only done it twice
<s4nt> the install time got the worst out of me...
<SoBeIcedT> never had to reinstall
<SoBeIcedT> i did a stage 1 the first time
<pixelfairy> you can always try stuff in a virtual machine
<pixelfairy> wow!
<SoBeIcedT> a friend recommended it so that i could use learn
<pixelfairy> i hope you had distcc going
<SoBeIcedT> i had never used linux before that
<pixelfairy> i usually give slackware to learn from
<SoBeIcedT> it was long week
<pixelfairy> but thats a prefernce thing
<pixelfairy> i mean for people who want to learn how it works
<pixelfairy> or be forced to
<pixelfairy> i guess gentoo would be that even more so
<s4nt> the good thing about kubunto is the auto config and quick updates, the downside compared to gentoo is the lack of optimization and lots of less packages
<SoBeIcedT> yeah im pretty proficient now i would say... no longer ms dependent
<s4nt> *kubuntu
<SoBeIcedT> ive not used windows on my desktop in over 2 years
<SoBeIcedT> less packages?
<pixelfairy> yea, but its easy to add more repositories
<SoBeIcedT> here is another thing that ive been wondering
<pixelfairy> does checkinstall work in ubuntu?
<SoBeIcedT> so ive been using gentoo forever, its been "installing" everything for me
<SoBeIcedT> what is the proper usage of the directory tree
<s4nt> yes, kubuntu has all the "most used" packages, but there are certain stuff that is not on the repositories (and i dont trust the non-official ones)
<SoBeIcedT> as in what should go in /var
<SoBeIcedT> in /usr
<pixelfairy> SoBeIcedT: thats changed over the years
<pixelfairy> man heir on a bsd system
<pixelfairy> thats as close to a standard as youll get
<pixelfairy>  /var was supposed to just be logs and spools and caches
<pixelfairy> but now people put web pages there?
<SoBeIcedT> ive seen that
<pixelfairy>  /opt used to be like non system
<pixelfairy> like vendor area
<pixelfairy> and some distros still do that
<pixelfairy> slackware keeps changing there mind on putting kde there
<pixelfairy> but you used to see like /opt/adobe/
<SoBeIcedT> would you reccomend kubunu
<SoBeIcedT> or slackware
<SoBeIcedT> for a laptop
<pixelfairy> /usr/local is obvious
<pixelfairy> for what you asked for, kubuntu
<SoBeIcedT> ok thank
<SoBeIcedT> s
<s4nt> kubuntu all the way , but i love slack :D
<pixelfairy> slackware is good in that its easy to do your own packages
<SoBeIcedT> there are so many distros its hard to decide what i should use next
<rich0rd> i am using kubuntu on my laptop
<pixelfairy> and its kept up pretty well for other stuff
<rich0rd> works fine
<rich0rd> debian on the workstation
<pixelfairy> ubuntu is beutifull on my newer fancy laptop
<pixelfairy> slackware on my older one
<pixelfairy> and im running my apps over ssh and screen from a mac
<SoBeIcedT> does the kubuntu installer have a hard disk partition resizer thingy, i am using a toshiba m200 which has windows tablet edition on it, and im not sure that i want to totally remove that
<rich0rd> partitioner yes, resize no
<pixelfairy> i mean the mac is running them, i sit in front of ubuntu or slackware
<SoBeIcedT> ok
<SoBeIcedT> ill use partition magic while the dvd iso is downloading
<pixelfairy> SoBeIcedT: or theres qtparted
<pixelfairy> i really like the simplicity of slackware for dedicated purpose machines
<pixelfairy> if its more general purpose, then slackware becomes more effort
<SoBeIcedT> would you say it would be good for a mythtv box
<pixelfairy> yea
<pixelfairy> i would use it for tha
* mister_roboto is away: sleep
<SoBeIcedT> ive got an amd 64 in the mail that im going to use for mythtv
<pixelfairy> im also kinda addicted to gcc :)
<SoBeIcedT> ill try slackware on that
<pixelfairy> slack is only 32 bit
<SoBeIcedT> i want to get some exposure to other distros
<SoBeIcedT> oooh
<pixelfairy> but for mythtv its col
<rich0rd> i never tried slackware, tried SuSE(6.3), RedHat, Debian, Ubuntu/Kubuntu, Fedora Core
<pixelfairy> SoBeIcedT: get vmware or qemu
<pixelfairy> qemu is slower but free and more fun
<SoBeIcedT> what are they?
<rich0rd> and i like debian best (atm)
<pixelfairy> in some ways
<pixelfairy> virtual machine
<SoBeIcedT> googleing
<pixelfairy> run linux
<SoBeIcedT> wikipediaing
<pixelfairy> qemu.org vmware.com
<pixelfairy> vmware is better if you want to try the distro as a desktop
<pixelfairy> its fast and smooth enough to watch movies
<pixelfairy> qemu is better for other stuff
<pixelfairy> like scripting networks
<pixelfairy> i really need to make a howto on that...
<rich0rd> nice i didn't know qemu
<rich0rd> and now for a cold red bull
<dbglt> lo everyone
<SoBeIcedT> red bull!
<SoBeIcedT> im drinking polar orange dry
<SoBeIcedT> the best drink out there
<rich0rd> i am from austria, so i have to drink red bull (local brand)
<rich0rd> is there a amarok-gstreamer plugin today
<rich0rd> (dapper)
<_mathieu> Hola
<Arcanimus_> night all
<SoBeIcedT> heres a hypothetical
<Xtender_> hi
<SoBeIcedT> i want to install ubuntu on my desktop
<SoBeIcedT> and i have gentoo
<SoBeIcedT> can i have both use the same configs?
<NamShub> its possible to backup your config files
<Lars121> hey, does anyone have a HP PSC(xxxx) type/model all-in-one printer running?
<mister_roboto> Lars121 psc2510 here
<Lars121> do you remember or reccomend which driver... there are a few for PSC1310
<bimberi> Lars121: no, i have an officejet, but this page was good (particularly the 2nd part on hplip) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HpPscHpPhotosmartSeriesAllInOnePrinters?highlight=%28psc%29
<Lars121> from pool on left window i have HP and HP (HPLIP) libraries
<Lars121> both have PSC1310 drivers
<Lars121> thanks for the link!
<bimberi> Lars121: np :)
<zerodni> NamShub, yes just cp -i /etc then the path that you want to store
<zerodni> NamShub, also make sure you do that as sudo
<Brydenn> beefsprocket:  check your PM dude :)
<zerodni> NamShub, i like to keep backups like that work using cron dally and if im in a jam i just edit the fstab to point to the other hardive and i dont even have to copy to get back up and runing
<jahon> hey guys, how to i go about adding gnome and xfcs to my kubuntu desktop?
<pixelfairy> SoBeIcedT: dont do it
<pixelfairy> SoBeIcedT: keep them seperate
<pixelfairy> if you want differnt distros on the same drive, make a data partition
<pixelfairy> you dont even want to share /home
<gamma> anyone have trouble playing .mov files with the kaffeine-mozilla plugin?
<pixelfairy> its good to keep the data partition seperate from /home anyway for disaster recovery
<pixelfairy> SoBeIcedT: but xorg.conf can be shared except for like the font entries
<gamma> blah i'll just install mplayer+kmplayer
<pixelfairy> gamma: mplayer is good, you might want xine with it, just because that can go full screen
<pixelfairy> for some reason mplayer doesnt
<pixelfairy> on all cards
<pixelfairy> think its a driver thing
<gamma> mplayer should be able to go fullscreen
<gamma> yea probably driver related
<pixelfairy> but for web stuff, mplayer
<gamma> i'm just having issues with kaffeine-mozilla crashing stuff
<gamma> stuff = konqueror
<gamma> VERY annoying
<pixelfairy> another strange thing, mplayer plays more stuff, but they use the same codecs
<gamma> yea i don't understand that either
<pixelfairy> gamma: youll have better luck with firefox
<gamma> and xine was the first to impliment w32 codecs
<pixelfairy> or mozilla
<pixelfairy> really?
<gamma> <3 khtml/webcore
<gamma> yea
<pixelfairy> and mplayer is the one famouse for it
<pixelfairy> khtml is great in the long run. im glad for those working onit
<gamma> yea which confuses me :P
<gamma> khtml is perfect now imo
<gamma> better than gecko
<pixelfairy> im hoping safari makes the web better for it
<gamma> gecko needs a rewrite
<pixelfairy> i thought just parts of gecko
<pixelfairy> and svg
<pixelfairy> thats another wierd one, theres good implementations already
<pixelfairy> why is mozilla doing another?
<gamma> another what?
<pixelfairy> implementation of svg
<gamma> oh i think they do that well
<jahon> that's odd.  disconnected...
<jahon> how do i go about adding gnome and xfcs to my kubuntu desktop?  Any ideas?
<pixelfairy> jahon: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<pixelfairy> and gnome-desktop (i think)_
<pixelfairy> maybe its ubuntu-desktop
<Hobbsee> it's ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop
<jahon> just a sec, let me add that to my linux notebook
<pixelfairy> a grimior for nix :)
<jahon> ok thanks.
<Lars121> anyone edit html using wysisyg editor in linux?
<jahon> pixelfairy:  after it is installed, do i need to run anything else or just logout and reboot?
<rich0rd> Lars121: try quanta
<pixelfairy> jahon: yea, logout, dont reboot
<pixelfairy> you can choose a new desktop in the log in screen
<pixelfairy> Lars121: theres also nvu, but i havent tried either
<pixelfairy> xhtml + css
<Lars121> quanta looks nice... i have anxiety issues about changing interfaces because i become less productive and capable in production
<jahon> pixelfairy:  KEWL thanks
<mshade> is there a way to set mass-file associations... say i want amarok to open all audio formats, rather than clicking each and every mime type..?
<Lars121> am proficient in Redmond apps frontpage (sic) and Dreamweaver
<pixelfairy> Lars121: if you do that much web, try looking into xhtml and css
<jahon> btw, what is the better installer?  synaptic, adept, or adtitude?
<pixelfairy> theres a good book called eric myer something
<pixelfairy> dont remmeber
<Lars121> yes, thanks... already leaning that way
<pixelfairy> synaptic is what ubuntu mostly uses
<pixelfairy> and "add programs"
<pixelfairy> which just calls synaptic anwyay
<gamma> much better <3
<pixelfairy> or just apt-cache search and apt-get install
<pixelfairy> personally i think self contained folders (like rox or app bundles) are the way to go
<pixelfairy> but thats preference
<jahon> i'll try rox or app bundles out.
<Xtender_> hi
<Xtender_> hi
<Xtender_> adf
<pixelfairy> jahon: thats not something ubuntu really does
<pixelfairy> i guess you could
<Xtender_> hi
<pixelfairy> i do it when i write apps for clients
<pixelfairy> so they dont need installers and stuff
<jahon> i messed with gnome verserion and got too used to synamptic
<jahon> plus i don't like the fact that if i want a file, some else has to be removed from the system.
<jahon> then there is the version numbers you have to watch out for...
<jahon> ack.  i can install the hell out of linux.  :)
<pixelfairy> blender, firefox, openoffice (older versions more) all were fine outside of pakcage systems
<pixelfairy> and self contained
<jahon> with the bash command, right?
<pixelfairy> we made flightgear self contained too (our gutted version)
<pixelfairy> jahon: what you mean?
<jahon> sorry, i can't send msg commands.
<jahon> meaning, a tarball
<pixelfairy> i meant a directory
<pixelfairy> so it could be distrubted as a tar ball
<jahon> when i go to installing a deb file, it may ask me to remove some other file
<pixelfairy> oh that
<jahon> with tarballs, they don't ask at all.  just install right into the system.
<pixelfairy> like totem-gstreamer / totem-xine?
<pixelfairy> you can only have one
<jahon> HELL YEAH
<pixelfairy> jahon: at least you dont redownload when you switch between them
<jahon> in gnome, i can't update it without removing something.
<pixelfairy> unless you clear the apt-cache
<jahon> oh no
<pixelfairy> but for the other stuff, that still sucks
<jahon> i keep all the files i get.
<jahon> that way i don't have to redownload it after i break the system and have to renisntall again, again, and again....
<pixelfairy> jahon: are you really having to do that?
<jahon> yeah
<pixelfairy> i hope you have a small / partition
<pixelfairy> and a big storage space
<jahon> my still learning linux.  when somthing gets jacked up, i'm not that good at fixing it yet.
<pixelfairy> so you can keep tarballs or diskimages
<pixelfairy> and restore
<pixelfairy> oh
<pixelfairy> well, dd is your friend
<jahon> oh very small, bout 10gs
<pixelfairy> ok
<pixelfairy> do you know how to make diskimages?
<jahon> not in linux, no.
<pixelfairy> actually, your probalby better off with tar balls
<jahon> who is dd?
<pixelfairy> man dd
<pixelfairy> im about to give you the crash course if you want it
<pixelfairy> keep this for later
<jahon> sure
<pixelfairy> as in dont try it now
<pixelfairy> first off, whats your other storage?
<jahon> that's why i have notebook for linux.
<pixelfairy> same system? over the network?
<jahon> ntfs, and a fat32 usb drive
<jahon> same system
<pixelfairy> how bigs the usb drive?
<jahon> 320
<pixelfairy> gigs?
<pixelfairy> megs?
<jahon> gigs.
<pixelfairy> cool
<pixelfairy> do you have another linux partition or live cd to boot from?
<jahon> no. i need to get a livecd.
<pixelfairy> this kind of backup you want to do offline
<jahon> really
<pixelfairy> knoppix will be easier for this than the ubuntu live cd
<pixelfairy> any system back up you wnat to do offline
<pixelfairy> but ubuntu live cd is fine
<pixelfairy> do you know the device and partiton of your / ?
<jahon> ok.
<pixelfairy> you can find out with "mount"
<jahon> what do you mean?  the root?
<pixelfairy> yea
<pixelfairy> since ill forget to tell you later, i use / for root and ~ for home
<pixelfairy> its kinda slang
<pixelfairy> i mean ~ for your home
<jahon> i should be able to.  i know kubuntu won't mount my usb drive. but if i look for the it elsewhere, it works.
<pixelfairy> ??
<jahon> ok
<pixelfairy> it wont?
<jahon> it's funny like that.
<pixelfairy> jahon: well look at that later
<pixelfairy> so whats the root device?
<jahon> if i plug it in, it give me some error, but it is here.  it wants to mount it under sda1.  but if i look for the NAME of the usb drive, it works.
<jahon> k
<jahon> "/"
<pixelfairy> the device its mounted on
<SoBeIcedT> do i want breezy or dapper
<Hobbsee> SoBeIcedT: breezy
<jahon> yes.
<pixelfairy> /dev/sda1 is the device for usb
<jahon> and that don't work.
<pixelfairy> but its mounted at /media/usbdisk or something
<jahon> it is blank
<jahon> yes.
<pixelfairy> type mount, and msg me the output
<jahon> k
<jahon> jahon@unbuntu:~$ mount
<pixelfairy> jahon: http://pixelfairy.org/unix_filesystem.html
<jahon> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<jahon> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<jahon> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<jahon> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<jahon> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<jahon> tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<jahon> "/dev/sda1 on /media/USBDRIVE type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=winnt,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<pixelfairy> the irc client probalby skipped it, because it started with /
<pixelfairy> but the line that starts with / is the one i want
<jahon> i just notes that...  :)
<Hobbsee> !tell jahon about pastebin
<jahon> i need to get my msg working
<pixelfairy> jahon: /msg someone hello
<pixelfairy> jahon: did you get the url i sent you?
<jahon> thanks
<pixelfairy> its not really done yet
<pixelfairy> but kinda tells you
<pixelfairy> i wrote that for a friend who wanted to ditch windows
<jahon> that's what i want to do.  but i can't just up and leave it yet.
<jahon> there are still some files that i need to run.  like iconnecthere.
<pixelfairy> your not going to erase anything
<jahon> i got skype to work in 3 days.  that was hell.
<jahon> oh no.
<pixelfairy> this is backup
<pixelfairy> so if you screw up you can go back
<jahon> ok
<pixelfairy> skype took 3 days?
<pixelfairy> now im curious
<pixelfairy> will have to look at that later
<jahon> well, i had to stop and go to work to.
<pixelfairy> oh
<pixelfairy> still, when i tried it (on my bosses suse box) it just worked
<jahon> yes, i have so may questions that need answering, you just don't know.
<pixelfairy> thats what irc is for
<pixelfairy> so anyway, boot to knoppix, and it will show you the devices
<pixelfairy> or ubuntu live
<avatarman> I have a question.
<pixelfairy> and you would mount the usb disk
<jahon> ok, livecd.
<pixelfairy> then do something like this
<jahon> ok
<pixelfairy> dd if=/dev/hda3 of=/media/usbdisk/myroot.img
<pixelfairy> if you screw up the boot sector
<pixelfairy> then restore from that
<pixelfairy> and then boot into it in rescue mode
<pixelfairy> and type grub install /dev/hda
<avatarman> When the new Kubuntu is released  -  will my 5.10 version just get updated via Adept/apt-get  or will I have to burn a new CD and install all over again?
<pixelfairy> (or sda if you have sata or scsi)
<sampan> avatarman  you'll be able to use apt to dist-upgrade
<pixelfairy> oh yea, to restore just do it backwards
<avatarman> cool
<Stalin> avatar there will be an update procedure
<avatarman> thanks sampan
<sampan> avatarman  np :)
<pixelfairy> dd if=/media/usbdisk/something.img of=/dev/hda3
<pixelfairy> you can also pipe these through gzip for compression
<pixelfairy> if = input file, of = output file, otherwise dd reads and write std i/o
<pixelfairy> meaning pips
<pixelfairy> dd if=/dev/hda3 | gzip - > myroot.img
<jahon> ok
<pixelfairy> jahon: dont worry about that now
<pixelfairy> you can just gzip the image after
<pixelfairy> wait, just realized something
<pixelfairy> fat32 might have trouble with a 10 gig file
<pixelfairy> can it handle that?
<pixelfairy> you might have to pipe through gzip
<pixelfairy> or bzip
<jahon> how about i keep linux in about 5 gigs?  it doesn't need that much space from what i learned.
<pixelfairy> 5 gigs is fine
<pixelfairy> if you want to still use windows, make a 5 gig linux partition, a 5 gig windows one, a swap one, and data thats the rest
<pixelfairy> and make that owned by you in linux
<pixelfairy> or just mount it by hand yourself when you boot
<pixelfairy> 10 gigs can be more breathing room to experiment
<jahon> oh yeah.
<pixelfairy> but you can always resize with qtpartimage
<pixelfairy> from knoppix and probalby the ubuntu live cd
<jahon> and what is the better filing system to use?
<pixelfairy> jahon: for what?
<jahon> linux
<pixelfairy> ext3 (the ubuntu default) is fine
<pixelfairy> ext2 can give you better battery life on a laptop, but not by much
<pixelfairy> reiserfs is really nice
<Stalin> yes
<Stalin> i use reiserfs
<pixelfairy> if you want performance and have some extra processing power, go with reiser
<pixelfairy> if its older, than ext3
<jahon> reiser 3 or 4?
<pixelfairy> volumes can be written about choosing a filesystem
<jahon> no, 4 is still to new...
<pixelfairy> and at 5-10 gigs, it wont make much differnce
<jahon> k
<pixelfairy> jahon: i just realized this irc chat can be confusing. ill make a howto on my web site
<pixelfairy> if your here in like an hour ill show you the link
<pixelfairy> otherwise look later in http://pixelfairy.org/quickies
<jahon> k
<pixelfairy> you might find some cool stuff there anyway, but the wiki documentation page would be more usefull for now
<jahon> that and if you don't mine, msg me your im name please.
<pixelfairy> channel is better
<pixelfairy> someone will correct me if i say something stupid
<pixelfairy> jahon: what irc client do you use?
<pixelfairy> i just /msged you
<jahon> i see it
<pixelfairy> ok cool
<jahon> i use Konversation
<jahon> but i need to register my name to the server
<jahon> trying to set that up now.
<pixelfairy> OH
<pixelfairy> ok
* pixelfairy flutters off
<jahon> and i'm going to copy and paste this info you gave me.
<jahon> too much to write  lol
<tulga> hi all! I cannot upgrade kde 3 to 4. lt-genshortcutents: cannot connect to X server. howto fix it?
<johnflux> tulga: what command are you using to upgrade?
<jahon> hey pix, i need to head out, how often do you log into here?
<johnflux> tulga: when does it give that error?
<tulga> I following that guide: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=KDE3To4
<tulga> kdelib install -> ../kdoctools/genshortcutents -o ../kdoctools/kde-standard-accels.entities
<michael> I read that to start the secondlife alpha client I need to run malloc_check=0 first, does that make sense to anyone?  if so please be specific, I'm stuck
<tulga> johnflux: "cannot connect to X server" mean kde-devel user haven't X access?
<johnflux> tulga: at the risk of sounding very rude....
<johnflux> tulga: don't upgrade if you don't know how to handle such errors :/
<johnflux> tulga: kde 4 is very very new
<johnflux> tulga: and us developers have difficulty compiling it
<tulga> johnflux: this is my testing installation
<Tm_T> johnflux: he's not really upgrading but installind next to kde 3.x I hope
<johnflux> tulga: okay fair enough.  is it just looking for fun?
<Tm_T> tulga: not much to test, I heard kate almost works
<johnflux> Tm_T: :)
<Tm_T> johnflux: aye, I need to get kopete compiled in KDE4 but have errors that I do know they're caused by me
<Tm_T> johnflux: looks like I have to install kde4 stuff from scratch 8th time
<tulga> Tm_T: did you upgraded KDE3to4?
<johnflux> Tm_T: tell me about it.  I really should get ksysguard working again
<Tm_T> tulga: I didn't upgrade but just installed kdelibs4_snapshot and related, and trying to get started to develop Kopete 1.0
<Tm_T> tulga: I don't really use anything of it, just try to compile and when tha got done once, then code and try compile again etc
<Tm_T> I don't think there's anything usable yet really
<tulga> ko
<Tm_T> breakfast etc, gone ->
<tulga> ok
<unix_infidel> what is gonf?
<unix_infidel> or more specifically gconfd
<crimsun> think of it as a Registry analogue
<unix_infidel> crimsun: well its messing with my cpufreq configs  how can i prevent the daemon from startig up at boot?
<_gtakito> how do I prevent my wifi from connecting to a specific network
<_gtakito> it keeps jumping to the neighboors router, which has no internet
<unix_infidel> crimsun: how do i get rid of it?
<crimsun> unix_infidel: kill it
<unix_infidel> crimsun: but it will still load up on boot right?
<unix_infidel> oh well just gonna uninstall it.
<crimsun> why is gconf being started for KDE, anyhow?
<unix_infidel> crimsun: i installed bluefish
<unix_infidel> crimsun: ill figure out how to disable it from startup later. bluefish only needs the libraries, not the daemon.
<evilh> anyone on alive on here?
<Hobbsee> evilh: quite possibly
<evilh> there is life!!!
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee quickly dies on evilh 
<evilh> no!!!!!!
<evilh> is there anyway to get the function keys on my laptop to work under linux?
<Hobbsee> yes, see the keyboard modules in system settings
* Hobbsee hopes there's someone around who can give more detail
<evilh> i've poked around in there. just has settings for numlock status on type rating things like that
<Hobbsee> what make is the laptop?  sometimes' theres a package for it
<evilh> hp pavilion ze5700
<Hobbsee> try hotkey-setup, i've never tried it, but you might get lucky
<evilh> yeah was just looking at that one
<divansantana> Hello everyone! I am looking for IP scanning software, simply to scan range of IP's and see what is available.Does anyone know any sort of software for Ubuntu??
* pixelfairy feels iffy...
<Hobbsee> divansantana: i'd try searching in adept for that
<pixelfairy> ping
<Stalin> divan yes
<Nikitis> How do I go about installing Kubuntu with a dual boot with windows.  Using two separate drives, 1 dedicated for Kubuntu, and one for windows?
<restagner> anybody had any luck installing Acrobat Reader 7.0 on Kubuntu?
* Hobbsee raises her eyebrows at people who ask a question and then leave straight afterwards
<evilh> guess he didnt get an answer quick enough
<Melsen> Hey everybody... I got a question. I'm about to install a Citrix client... but on Citrix' homepage, it says it requires OpenMotif 2.2.3+
<Melsen> what is that? And does anyone know what the apt package name is
<Hobbsee> Melsen: apt-cache search motif
<Melsen> about 400 hits
<Melsen> damn
<restagner> has anyone installed Acrobat Reader 7.0?
<evilh> restagner: nope don't really need it
<Stalin> !acrobat
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Stalin
<Stalin> !acroread
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Stalin
<restagner> ubotu: ok, i'll have a look
<ubotu> restagner: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hobbsee> restagner: i did ages ago, not recently but
<Hobbsee> restagner: apt-cache search acroread
<Hobbsee> use the ones you want
<pixelfairy> evince is nice, but some pdfs really do need adobes acroread
<pixelfairy> xpdf is nice too
<restagner> ubotu: Doh! no luck
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, restagner
<Hobbsee> Melsen: you probably need libmotif-dev
<Hobbsee> !info acroread
<ubotu> acroread: (Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer), section multiverse/text, is optional. Version: 7.0.1-0.0.ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 22263 kB, Installed size: 53192 kB
<evilh> who wants to be stumped?
<restagner> ubotu: where did you retrieve your information? that's what i'm looking for
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, restagner
<Hobbsee> evilh: possibly.  is this still about th ekeybindings?
<evilh> no something else
<Hobbsee> restagner: as in, how do you add to the bot?
<Hobbsee> evilh: shoot
<BlueDevil> restagner: ubotu is a bot
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: *bang!*
<restagner> BlueDevil: oops did not know that. thanks.
* Hobbsee dies, and splatters blood and guts all over Tm_T 
<Hobbsee> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
* pixelfairy hides
<Tm_T> ah, lovely
<Hobbsee> hehe
<evilh> ok this is gonna take a while to properly explain but here goes: i have a windows xp pro machine with all my music on it attached to my nice stereo
<Hobbsee> oh...one of these...
<evilh> i want to play music on that machine but control the playlist from my linux machine
<Tm_T> samba? ssh?
<Hobbsee> and you want to play the music over your network share?
<evilh> is there any way to do this
<Hobbsee> oh, the other way around...right...
<pixelfairy> vnc
<pixelfairy> or set up a service, maybe with a web front end
<Tm_T> aye
<Hobbsee> no, the right way around.
<pixelfairy> or X11 app from cygwin
<brydenn> hey how do i make the menu transparent?
<manveru> _the_menu_
<manveru> ?
<evilh> i basically want the music to play on my windows machine (and therefore my stereo) but conrtol it from my linux machine
<Stalin> enable composite support brydenn
<pixelfairy> evilh: the answers i gave
<Hobbsee> ah...got no idea, check what the others said
<pixelfairy> any of those, vnc is easiest
<evilh> vnc = remote desktop right?
<pixelfairy> theres probably way from xmms too
<pixelfairy> yes
<evilh> cause ive tried that it dont work
<pixelfairy> the ms remote desktop wouldnt work
<pixelfairy> vnc would because it doesnt care about sound
<pixelfairy> well, maybe ms would work
<pixelfairy> but vnc really sholdnt care
<pixelfairy> how did it not work?
<evilh> how do i set up vnc? im a noob so try to explain it as you would to a 12 year old
<pixelfairy> get vnc from http://realvnc.com
<Nikitis> I have a IT8211 Raid controller, I need for Kubuntu to recognize it before install, any guides on how to do that?
<evilh> it tried to play the music on my linux machine which it cant do cause it tried to access direct sound which linux obviously doesnt have
<pixelfairy> they should have instructions for the server side there
<restagner> !info acroread
<ubotu> acroread: (Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer), section multiverse/text, is optional. Version: 7.0.1-0.0.ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 22263 kB, Installed size: 53192 kB
<pixelfairy> no, linux has ALSA (and oss and esd, and artsd and jack...)
<pixelfairy> but none of thats important for this
<pixelfairy> anyway, in ubuntu, the the terminal server client also does vnc
<pixelfairy> do you know the ip addresses?
<Nikitis> Can anyone tell me how to load up iteraid.o when installing kubuntu?
<evilh> yeah. im running DHCP so the windows machine is 192.168.1.100 and the linux is 192.168.1.101
<pixelfairy> then in linux, use 192.168.1.100:0 for the vnc server on windows
<pixelfairy> i dont know the vnc client in kubuntu
<pixelfairy> anyone? vnc client in kubuntu?
<evilh> Krdc i think
<pixelfairy> there you go
<pixelfairy> you probalby wont need the :0
<pixelfairy> when you connect
<pixelfairy> is the network wireless?
<evilh> no
<evilh> wired
<pixelfairy> good
<evilh> i hate wireless
<pixelfairy> you can probably guess why thats a bad idea
<evilh> i suck at networking and stuff as it is
<Nikitis> How do I load up modules when installing kubuntu?
<pixelfairy> qemu on mac is slow...
<pixelfairy> at least for knoppix
<xtreme> modprobe?
<Nikitis> at the boot: prompt?
<Melsen> Is there any software in Kubuntu/linux that allows me to mount a .img or .iso file as an accessible "drive" similar to what Daemon Tools does for windows? Does anyone know?
<chakie_work> you can probably mount it using the loopback device
<chakie_work> i guess there is even some kde tool for it
<Xemanth^> i had kde service menu once which mounted iso and nrg images
<chakie_work> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=11577
<chakie_work> http://www.linuxsoft.cz/en/sw_detail.php?id_item=2190
<chakie_work> google sure helps...
<Melsen> thanks!!!!!
<Xemanth^> exactly that MountISO i had
<Xemanth^> :D
<Skrot> Hi. Where do I set which parameters a module should be loaded with at boot?
<Skrot> E.g I want ipw2200 to be loaded with led=1
<mr-russ>  /etc/modules.conf?
<Skrot> It holds a lot of aliases and stuff.. and it doesn't say anything about ipw2200
<oyabinsama> hi
<oyabinsama> i was wondering if there was a way in kubuntu (konqurour) to set it when browsing local filesystem to rather than automatically 'select/open' or 'select/goto dir' when single clicking - make it so u have to double click...
<oyabinsama> cuz right now 1 single click and something opens even if you didnt' mean to do that
<farous> oyabinsama, it was in a wierd position in kcontrol
<farous> let me check it for you
<farous> ok in a terminal type kcontrol. or open kde control center from the menu
<farous> its under peripherals> mouse
<oyabinsama> oo
<oyabinsama> ok thankyous
<farous> single or double click select
<oyabinsama> woohoo
<oyabinsama> happy now
<farous> yw :)
<Tonio_> hi all
<Tonio_> I'm currently working on the default settings for kde on dapper, and I'd like to launch a little pool...
<Tonio_> what is your average font size on the desktop ?
<Tonio_> I personnaly use 8, but I'd liketo know the average size used to set it correctly...
<Tonio_> hi lpa
<Tonio_> jpatrick
<jpatrick> morning Tonio_ - how are you today?
<Tonio_> fine and you ? ready for the membership ?
<Tonio_> you are presenting to the CC today right ?
<jpatrick> Tonio_: I'm fine (doing homework) - Yep I'm ready :)
<Tonio_> you'll get my support ;)
<chakie_work> Tonio_: 10
<Tonio_> jpatrick: may I ask you something ? what is your default font size for kde ? I'd like to get the average to set it correctly in dapper
<jpatrick> Tonio_: thanks :)
<jpatrick> lemme check
<Tonio_> chakie_work: thx, and your dpi plz ? because sometimes 10 is damn smal depending the dpi
<Tonio_> in dapper dpi will probably be set to 100 to avoid the font size problem in xorg....
<chakie_work> Tonio_: can't remember straight off (that's my primary display at home)
<chakie_work> 100 i think
<Tonio_> chakie_work: okay, thanks ;)
<jpatrick> Tonio_: mine's set on Sans Serif 8 (anti-aliasing)
<chakie_work> not sure though :) it can probably be calculated using some pythagoras
<Tonio_> okay, so for the moment 8 is by far the most choosen
<jpatrick> Tonio_: when my fonts are messed up I restart X
<Tonio_> that's not surprising, that's the default rendering of windows and osx for example...
<Tonio_> jpatrick: that's a pain, really, worg makes really strange things on some computers.... but there is a way to avoid that
<Tonio_> forcing dpi to 100 in kdmrc resolves the problem on any machines I've tried
<sml> does anyone know how to get back your XFCE4 desktop right click menu when using ROX-DESKTOP?
<Tonio_> sml: nope, sorry.... only a very few people here are using xfce....
<Tonio_> sml: /j #xfce snhould be better for that question ;)
<jpatrick> or #xubuntu
<sml> thanks guys .. will try .. btw .. i have another question ...
<sml> can you boot the live kubuntu to ram?
<sml> like a TORAM or COPY2RAM option?
<hawking> which package should i install for php?
<razvan> hello, i'm a first time linux user user. i just installed ubuntu and i ca'nt figure out how to get and install an nVidia
<razvan> driver
<farous> !+nivida
<ubotu> farous: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<razvan> thanx
<farous> !+nvida
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, farous
<farous> !+nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<farous> razvan, there it is ^ ^
<razvan> i'm working on it
<razvan> it works. i have to restart
<farous> good luck
<razvan> codecs
<razvan> video codecs
<farous> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> I guess restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<razvan> !video codecs
<ubotu> razvan: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<farous> razvan, look at the restircted formats links its for audio and dvd
<razvan> k
<kameron> my mouse stopped working out of nowhere, no cursor, clicking does nothing. is there a process or daemon i can kill and relaunch to get things rolling again, so i don't have to restart x?
<jpatrick> hello Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi jpatrick :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> what's been happening here? not much by the look of it ;/
<jpatrick> not a lot
<Kamping_Kaiser> <grin>
<Kamping_Kaiser> now, a serious question:
<Kamping_Kaiser> if i use `w` and `who`, and niether show users as being logged on, i should start to worry, right?
<farous> Kamping_Kaiser, that is strange yah
<farous> !info who
<jpatrick> :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> i clean installed this box because i was worried about compromise, and took my home forward... now I'm thiniking that may have been a bad idea
<Kamping_Kaiser> :/
<farous> !info coreutils
<ubotu> coreutils: (The GNU core utilities), section base, is required. Version: 5.2.1-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1028 kB, Installed size: 7536 kB
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm.
<Kamping_Kaiser>  21:42:12 up 1 day,  1:37,  0 users,  load average: 0.84, 0.65, 0.47
<Kamping_Kaiser> ^ it's kinda scary
<Kamping_Kaiser> 0 users...
<farous> Kamping_Kaiser, could it be that you are logged in as root. mm it should say 1 user at least
<Kamping_Kaiser> i don't log in as root :/ I'm a bit cluey (no offence root users)
<Kamping_Kaiser> and it should say at least 2 - one for Gnome and one for the terminal
<farous> are you sure you do not have broken packages
<farous> coreutils is the package that own who and w
* Kamping_Kaiser reinstalls coreutils
<_tomas> hi everyone :)
<_tomas> is there anyone who have time to help me?
<_tomas> i want to get my Pinnacle PCTV Stereo working in Kubuntu
<_tomas> it worked perfectly in Mandrake :/
<sihen> Hello all
<sihen> tell me where can I find themes to change my tool bar on kubuntu?
<sihen> ie the bottom bar, look and feel
<sihen> anyone?
<edwin> hello
<edwin> anybody home ?
<sihen> hello edwin
<sihen> hows iburst :)
<NRG88> how can i update to kde 3.51 through adetpt updater?
<edwin> alas
<edwin> hi sihen
<edwin> howz u ?
<knubbe> NRG88: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<monteiro> which is the best tool to download from a proxy ftp server ?
<NRG88> thanks
<knubbe> sihen: right-click on it?
<edwin> 
<edwin> 
<edwin> 
<edwin> 
<edwin> 
<edwin> 
<edwin> 
<edwin> 
<edwin> 
<edwin> 
<sihen> knubbe ?
<Hobbsee> edwin: why the spam?
<knubbe> sihen: right-click on the tool bar?
<edwin> i didn't do anything
<knubbe> sihen: and choose "customize panel" or whatever its called in english
<edwin> System.out.println("Custom Panel");
<NRG88> where does adept keep the repository list?
<NRG88> souces.list?
<NRG88> i messed it up :(
<NRG88> found it...
<sihen> knubbe: im talking about completly changing its look
<sihen> different icons and everything
<knubbe> ok, im not sure then. the background can be changed there. but you can change KDE's theme, that would probably change the panel too
<knubbe> System settings -> Personal -> Appearence
<knubbe> there you can change the icons etc.
<sihen> thanks
<MASH4077> does anyone know if there is a kbfx package for kubuntu?
<finite9> can someone help??  Im trying to install ATI drivers on amd64 laptop with 15" display (kubuntu breezy) but the window is too long for the screen and there are no scroll bars.  How can I see the bottom of the window??
<Hobbsee> finite9: hold alt, cilck and drag
<Hobbsee> !info kbfx
<Hobbsee> MASH4077: there isnt
<MASH4077> Hobbsee: are there any issues with compiling in kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> MASH4077: not sure - try it
<Hobbsee> i've never tried compiling kbfx
<MASH4077> Hobbsee: is there a program to compile it in kubuntu or just use the terminal?
* Hobbsee raises her eyebrows
<Hobbsee> i think there is, somewhere - but terminal seems easier
<MASH4077> Hobbsee: thanks, downloading now and I will give it a go
<Hobbsee> :)
<howcomes> Can anyone help me install the fglrx driver on the 2.6.15ck1 kernel ?
<dipnlik> hi all. can anyone confirm the package that contains kubuntu default icons? https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/30323 for info
<finite9> Hobbsee: thanks for the tip - why does this happen in some apps??
<cRoMo> Hi. I was thinking about how to improve my kde booting performance and found some tips on kde wiki. I am using Dapper and surprisingly /usr/bin/preloadkde doesn't exist here.The script from http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Performance%20Tips contains paths that suits some other distro. Anyone got paths set optimized for Debian/Ubuntu? Shouldn't this script be provided in stock, so KUbuntu boots faster?
<Hobbsee> finite9: because they're stupid.  I'm not sure exactly why :P
<finite9> one more question--how do i tell if an installed package is 64-bit or not?
<Hobbsee> er...does it have 64 in the package name?
<finite9> no...i got vlc from multiverse package but how do i know its 64bit?
<finite9> reason i ask is becuase i found a guide for firefox 1.5 install, but its only 32bit so i had to dl ia-32 libs to let 32bit packages run in 64bit env. or something like that, so then i got to thinking...how do i tell if an installed package really is 64bit
<Melsen> Whats the difference between an imap account and a disconnected imap account (setting up kmail)
<jpatrick> hello kkathman
<kkathman> hi there jpatrick :)
<howcomes> How can i increase my gamma? (ATI Control isnt loading for some reason)
<dipnlik> how can i confirm if the kubuntu-default-settings package contains the default kubuntu theme? i filed a bug about some of the default icons and need some more info now...
<Melsen> Anyone here who has any experience with kmail?
<Melsen> Or that whole contact module thingie in kubuntu?
<dipnlik> Melsen: just ask your question
<tecs> is there no automatix like program for detecting printers?
<Melsen> Well.. I've noticed that when I set up a imap mail account, it asks me if I want an 'Imap' account, or 'disconnected imap' account.. whats the difference?
<Melsen> And then I get this really annoying error from the program about not being able to open some strange sub folders it creates.
<dipnlik> Melsen: from what i read, disconnected imap is related to using a Kolab server. I use an IMAP account withoput problems
<dipnlik> Melsen: try a standard IMAP account, if it works fine and has extra PIM-related folders, just remove them
<Melsen> dipnlik: Whats with all these extra folders it creates then? Desktop, GNUstep, mail and tmp... all these folders gives me error each time it checks for mail
<dipnlik> wow
<dipnlik> something wrong in your config
<dipnlik> these folders are from your home directory!
<dipnlik> but i don't know how to fix this, unfortunately
<Melsen> Wonder why the hell it makes those
<dipnlik> if I were you, i'd remove the account in kmail, check the imap account using webmail or something like that to see if it is ok, then readding the account using standard imap
<dipnlik> Melsen: not sure if it is a bug or something wrong in your config
<Melsen> Hrmm
<pm> is it true that dupa?
<pm> is it true that kernel has got dupa?
<_simon> hello
<_simon> does anybody know automatix?
<_simon> or can i use the flashplugin with konqueror?
<Melsen> Ohhh... dipnlik : I got this weird thing in my webmail called 'webdisk'.. and there I can see the 4 folders it automatically creates inside the kmail client..
<Melsen> odd.
<dipnlik> _simon: automatix is dangerous, use easyubuntu instead
<_simon> dipnlink: where can i find easyubuntu?
<TranceDude> Hi I have a question about grub
<TranceDude> how can i change the default value of grub: so i mean how can i set grub to boot automatically another os ?
<dipnlik> Melsen: weird. but you can right click the folder in kmail and exclude it from mail checks, this won't solve the problem but will stop the error from popping
<dipnlik> TranceDude: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<_simon> dipnlink: where can i find easyubuntu?
<TranceDude> yes but i'm a newbie
<TranceDude> what exactly do i have to change ?
<dipnlik> TranceDude: the file is easy to understand and intuitive, IIRC
<TranceDude> i just want to load my other OS that is already in grub
<dipnlik> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<_simon> thanks
<TranceDude> and what if i change thewrong thing
<TranceDude> how can i undo it then?
<TranceDude> suppose grub is not working anymore,
<TranceDude> ?
<_simon> dipnlink: i have kubuntu
<_simon> dipnlink: is their any keasykubuntu available
<Melsen> Anyone here who successfully have installed a citrix client on linux?
<TranceDude> anybody who can explain me
<TranceDude> what i have to change in /boot/grub/menu.lst to switch to my second os?
<Nomad411> Melsen: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE on top.. Chances are that link of yours is fine for K too
<Melsen> Pardon me?
<jpatrick> Melsen: sorry, I believe he was talking to _simon
<Melsen> Oh
<Melsen> no wonder I got confused
<dipnlik> TranceDude: not sure since i don't mess with grub for a long time, sorry
<Nomad411> oops, yes sorry..
<TranceDude> ok
<Nomad411> Melsen, Tell Simon.. lol  I got to wake up!
<dipnlik> TranceDude: you could paste your menu.lst in kubuntu.pastebin.com
<TranceDude> ah I see, but in most of the cases it's just changing default=0 to default=1 right?
<jjesse> how do i change my default editor from vi back to nano?
<dipnlik> TranceDude: yes, something like that
<TranceDude> ok thx
<TranceDude> but do you have an idea what i can do when i messed up grub? :D
<TranceDude> i mean: what if grub does not boot anymore, how can i get into my terminal then to edit the file again?
<dipnlik> TranceDude: well, if you only change the default line, you should be safe, i think
<TranceDude> is there a way i can make a linux boot disk?
<TranceDude> and how can i do this is (k)ubuntu?
<TranceDude> is = in
<NRG88> after updating the KDE, the harddrives dissapeared from Storage Media, how can i add them there?
<mathias> someone can tell me when ubuntu will release firefox 1.5 in the backports!?
<mathias> :P
<NRG88> mathias: i used automatix to install firefox 1.5
<mathias> hum... i'll google about this
<NRG88> just google automatix :)
<Tm_T> no
<jjesse> anyone know hwo to change the default editor in the shell from vi to nano?
<Tm_T> no automatix no!
<Tm_T> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does other harmful things like "echo -e 'ynY\n'" that are considered security risks. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications but the best thing is to read documentation.
<Tm_T> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<jjesse> !default editor
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jjesse
<Tm_T> capiche?
<Tm_T> jjesse: what about it?
<jjesse> Tm_T: for some  reason my default editor has changed from nano to vi in the shell
<jjesse> how do i change it back
<lunitik> Anyone know if anything extra is required for Webcam support on the MSN protocol via Kopete, or are all codecs etc included in the package?
<NRG88> can easyubuntu be used on Kubuntu to?
<Tm_T> NRG88: ofcourse
<NRG88> anyone can help me with the dissapearing harddrives from a Storage Media after updating the KDE?
<lunitik> Anyone gotten webcam support to work on Kubuntu via Kopete?
<Tm_T> lunitik: I do
<lunitik> Tm_T: ahh... its you again  :P
<lunitik> Tm_T: worked right out of the box?
<Tm_T> yes, after I compiled drivers
<lunitik> Tm_T: I don't want to send, just receive... my webcam is USB, and I killed this boxes USB ports somehow while transfering motherboard...
<Tm_T> lunitik: ok, then, you do have port 6891 open and forwarded?
<lunitik> Tm_T: I should... yes...
<Tm_T> hum
<Tm_T> and sending client is what?
<lunitik> MSN Messenger (whatever latest version is)
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> dunno then for sure what it could be, check bugs.kde.org if there's related bug filed
<Tm_T> if not, consider track problem down and file bug
<lunitik> Tm_T: alright... thanks
<Tm_T> np
<lunitik> Tm_T: its more likely than not that I messed up forwarding port actually... I'll try inside of router, if that works... then thats likely the issue...
<Tm_T> lunitik: allwhat you can do for hunting it down helps a much us, so thank you :)
* lunitik wonders why such things work on a Windows box, but its so much more difficult on Linux (with respect to webcam, and direct connecting to machines etc)
<lunitik> Windows trys to forward automagically?
<kyd> hey can anyone tell me what the apt-get command is to install the essentials
<Tm_T> lunitik: well, might be that that f*cking msn protocol is highly restricted by MS
<Tm_T> kyd: what you mean? apt-get install foo (where foo is packagename you wan't to install) ?
<lunitik> kyd: define essentials?
<jpatrick> lunitik: direct connecting to machines ? there's SSH and VNC..
<lunitik> jpatrick: I meant via messengers....
<jpatrick> oh right
<kyd> when i installed ubuntu someone said in order to be able to 'make' i need to build the essentials and they gave me an apt-get build command
<lunitik> kyd: apt-get install build-essentials
<kyd> oh rite lol i missed the - out :) thanks
<Tm_T> lunitik: use some open protocol ;)
<cRoMo> I have no keyboard layouts to choose from, since upgrading to 3.5.1 packages. Is this a known bug? I had no timezones too, but today's update fixed it
<lunitik> Tm_T: its not as easy as that... friends use other things... rather talk to them on a closed protocol than not at all...
<lunitik> Tm_T: trying to get about 200 people to download a different client, and get used to it just because its a closed protocol is pretty difficult...
<Tm_T> lunitik: true, so don't blame opensource of it, we (community as whole) do our best, if big greedy companies try to restrict users, they do it
<Tm_T> life is ;(
<kyd> ok i typed in the apt-get install build-essentials but it says it couldn't find package to build essentials  ??
<lunitik> Tm_T: I don't blame anyone...
<lunitik> kyd: meh... without the last s
<lunitik> sorry
<kyd> lols thanks :) working now
<lunitik> kyd: another helpful command... if you're compiling kopete for instance... 'apt-get build-dep kopete' will get you everything it depends for building...
<kyd> oh rite cheers, didnt know tht
<Hamster> are there any problems in running a mixed breezy/dapper environment? Much in the same way under deb you can run a mixed testing/unstable (for example) ?
<cRoMo> no one else has this keyboard layouts bug?
<Hamster> cRoMo: no, my usual layouts are still here (running 3.5.1)
<cRoMo> Hamster: maybe I have uninstalled somthing? Damn
<Hamster> cRoMo: I have no idea sorry... I really don't understand how that whole layouts thing works! What happens if you go into setup and try setting it up again?
<cRoMo> I have no layouts to choose from, nothing! that's the problem
<cRoMo> it is for people with non-standard keyboards, e.g. those having multimedia keys
<cRoMo> particurarly for laptop users
<MetaMorfoziS|HUN> anybody can give me tips for tweaking my performance?
<MetaMorfoziS|HUN> about 3d
<MetaMorfoziS|HUN> optimizing drivers etc?
<cRoMo> anyone is using aterm or rxvt-unicode with pseudo-transparance?
<dipnlik> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<msemtd> Hi all, I upgraded to Breezy from Hoary yesterday and lost sound in the process. Any ideas?
<msemtd> Hi all, I upgraded to Breezy from Hoary yesterday and lost sound in the process. I've tried everything I could find in the wiki/forums regarding sound problems. What else can I try?
<Tm_T> what sounds you lost?
<Tm_T> notifications or _all_
<msemtd> All sound
<Tm_T> msemtd: can you try run mpg321 from console=
<Tm_T> ?
<msemtd> all sound has gone - aplay as root is silent - shall try mpg123
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> it if returns any errors, please tell;)
<hatake_kakashi> anyone happen to know a linux replacement of foobar2000?
<hatake_kakashi> s/linux/linux's
<msemtd> ok, mpg123 complains "Can't open default sound device!"
<Tm_T> hatake_kakashi: no, but JuK is good
<hatake_kakashi> Tm_T: hmm
<Tm_T> msemtd: ok, can you try that with sudo ?
<msemtd> ok, sudo mpg123 whatever.mp3 also complains "Can't open default sound device!"
<Tm_T> heh, now "killall artsd" and retry
* Tm_T starting to hate arts
<msemtd> ok, 2 processes killed...
<hatake_kakashi> Tm_T: lol, JuK looks similar to amaroK
<Tm_T> I'm glad I don't have to use it =)
<Tm_T> hatake_kakashi: nope, totally different approach
<msemtd> still not happy! "Can't open default sound device!"
<Tm_T> :o
<hatake_kakashi> Tm_T: well, from the UI, it has one of those WMP lookalike interface, where you click just to get to certain places
<msemtd> my  /dev/dsp looks ok permissions wise
<msemtd> ...and I'm a member of audio group
<kyd> how do i go about setting a firefox icon on my desktop,
<hatake_kakashi> msemtd: check to see if artsd is under ps listing
<hatake_kakashi> kyd: create a shortcut pointing to it
<kyd> ive tried but when i cant find the actual firefox program in /opt/firefox
<msemtd> yes, artsd keeps coming back
<Tm_T> msemtd: disable it?
<msemtd> um, howzat?
<Tm_T> kcontrol -> sound -> kde sound system
<msemtd> ...and set it to none?
<hatake_kakashi> kyd: it should be under /usr/bin unless if you build it from source yourself
<kyd> i did
<Tm_T> msemtd: just disable it
<hatake_kakashi> kyd: type file /opt/firefox
<kyd> ok i'll try it
<Tm_T> msemtd: there's tickbox "enable KDE Sound system"
<msemtd> ok, disabled and sudo mpg123 is playing but silent
<NRG88> how can i install easyubuntu
<NRG88> ?
<Tm_T> msemtd: uh, progress
<msemtd> alsamixer shows all non-muted
<Tm_T> msemtd: check wiring?
<Tm_T> ;)
<NRG88> i've downloaded http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/EasyUbuntu-lastest.tar.bz2
<msemtd> hehehe - it worked fine yesterday
<Tm_T> msemtd: still, doublecheck
<hatake_kakashi> kyd: actually, the default installation points to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox and that itself is a bash executable script
<msemtd> ...but checking wiring anyhow!
<Tm_T> msemtd: I lost second speaker yesterday because I had loose contact
<hatake_kakashi> !EasyUbuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<kyd> hatake_kakashi i installed it myself following an article on digg, it was installed to /opt i think
<hatake_kakashi> kyd: well using the app 'file' it will tell you what it is.. I believe you need to look for the bash executable script
<msemtd> ok, just tried speakers in a different (but identical) machine - boy the volume is high!
<hatake_kakashi> kyd: the bash executable script should contain env variables, etc relevant for firefox I think
<kyd> ah i found the bash script, do i link that to the desktop
<hatake_kakashi> kyd: yeah try that first
<kyd> great its working thanks
<hatake_kakashi> Tm_T: if you don't use artsd which sound daemon do you use for KDE then? :)
<hatake_kakashi> kyd: np
<Tm_T> hatake_kakashi: no sound daemon at all
<hatake_kakashi> Tm_T: eh? so you don't listen to sound, etc?
<Tm_T> hatake_kakashi: alsa, plug:dmix and alsplayer as notification player
<kyd> now is there any way to change the icon of it from the gear to the icon in the icons folder
<msemtd> hmm, headphone jack silent too
<Tm_T> kyd: rightclick and configure
<Melsen> Uhmmmm
<Tm_T> there must be big sticker in every monitor saying "try rightclick"
<msemtd> If this machine wasn't running samba for the company I'd boot to a knoppix CD to test
<msemtd> ...actually I might try that anyway!
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> does anyone know how I can play this: mms://edge.channel4.com/theitcrowd/episode3.wmv in linux?
<hatake_kakashi> msemtd: if it is running you can check it via lsof| grep samba or lsof| grep smbd
<msemtd> Mez: videolan?
<hatake_kakashi> Mez: you need something like vlc
<Melsen> How do you use easyubuntu? I just downloaded and extracted it.. no feature to run/use/install it tho
<hatake_kakashi> !vlc
<ubotu> well, vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<hatake_kakashi> Melsen: go check out their channel first
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> I thought mplayer would play it
<Mez> obv not
<msemtd> hatake_kakashi: yup, samba's running ok - plenty of users!
<hatake_kakashi> msemtd: well, there ya go.. in fact, smbstatus will tell you more information
<NRG88> anyone know how to install easyubuntu? noone replies at #easyubuntu :(
<msemtd> good tip! smbstatus is rather sweet
<Tm_T> NRG88: sorry, haven't used it
<Melsen> hatake_kakashi: Been there done that.. noone answers in there tho.
<Mez> hatake_kakashi, it wont open it
<hatake_kakashi> Melsen and NRG88: easyubuntu works with ubuntu, why are you asking in the kubuntu channel? if you use kubuntu you may have errors, etc
<Melsen> I see.
<NRG88> WHAT? they said that easyubuntu works fine with kubuntu
<NRG88> i have uninstalled automatix, and it took down my kde
<Mez> hmm
<hatake_kakashi> NRG88: you could probably try, I never tried it myself, but if something goes wrong, you will have to fix it yourself
<Mez> lets see if my PSP will play it
<Mez> if not
<Mez> reboot into windows it seems
<msemtd> ok, so no sound - I guess I'll bring the machine up with Knoppix and see if the card was fried!
<msemtd> brb :)
<hatake_kakashi> Mez: do you happen to know if fb2k will play what you said above? if so, then you may need to configure it alittle bit to make fb2k work with wine
<hatake_kakashi> Melsen and NRG88: I'm not going to endorse this but if you still persist. Generally speaking, you need to untar/ungzip the archive, and then you look for README file or something like that
<hatake_kakashi> Mez: or there is that ugly option of installing the required dlls for WMP and use WMP or winamp
<NRG88> hatake_kakashi: can't find any readmefile
<hatake_kakashi> hmm :S
<hatake_kakashi> NRG88: try that .desktop file
<hatake_kakashi> actually, NRG88 you need python, and you run it through python I think
<NRG88> KDEInit could not launch 'gksu'.:
<NRG88> Could not find 'gksu' executable.
<NRG88> python?
<NRG88> adept? :)
<msemtd> Hi all, just got back from booting to Knoppix 4.02 to test sound:"Initiating startup sequence"! as expected (and very loud!)
<hatake_kakashi> its another language.. yeah probably
<NRG88> python installed, when i try to run it, i get:
<NRG88>   File "./easyubuntu.py", line 21, in ?
<NRG88>     import gtk, gtk.glade
<NRG88> ImportError: No module named gtk
<NRG88> is it missing something?
<Chousuke> install python-gtk something
<hatake_kakashi> yes, you need to get those probably, and probably glade
<Chousuke> search with apt.
<visik7> anyone able to play this http://www.105.net/Player04/104_64.asx <- on windows works on linux no way with xine or mplayer
<feistel> hi
<feistel> I have a problem with Kaffeine
<feistel> I can play Xvid movies
<feistel> sorry
<feistel> I can't play Xvid movies
<THC4k> hmm i use but the sounds doesnt work properly ... amarok using alsa doesnt work at all, oss stops alot making wired noises and some of the other gstreamer options just crash amarok or do nothing ... i have a nforce4 card, maybe thats the problem? maybe someone got a similar setup ..
<feistel> only can play the sound
<feistel> perhaps I need xine plugins, don't?
<feistel> anyone can help me, please?
<NRG88> hatake_kakashi: do i need to install glade?
<NRG88> python-glade2?
<hatake_kakashi> NRG88: yeah, you may need to install any missing stuff you may encounter
<NRG88> ok, working :D
<NRG88> thnx
<hatake_kakashi> NRG88: no guarentees if something breaks :P you are on your own.. I wonder who recommended you to use easyubuntu on kubuntu anyway? they are the one who should be helping you lol
<NRG88> don't remember but someone from here, saying automatix is not good :)
<NRG88> and to install easyubuntu instead
<jjesse> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does other harmful things like "echo -e 'ynY\n'" that are considered security risks. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications but the best thing is to read documentation.
<Tm_T> hatake_kakashi: why not easyubuntu in kubuntu? same system from installers point of view
<NRG88> doesn't work
<msemtd> ok, trying an older kernel: sound works but not under latest Breezy - boy I miss my lugradio!
<NRG88> when i select the options, and hit ok
<hatake_kakashi> Tm_T: well, I have not seen easyubuntu being referred on kubuntu.. granted the only difference between ubuntu/kubuntu only lies in the wm/de side, however, there maybe some issues with regards to configuration, etc
<NRG88> looks like i'll be going back to automatix ):-\
<hatake_kakashi> Tm_T: another funny little thing is.. without being too harsh, it looks like easyubuntu is still in its early forms
<Tm_T> it is
<Tm_T> I never tested it
<hatake_kakashi> Tm_T: nor have I
<Tm_T> but one thing is sure, I recommend it over automatix
<MetaMorfoziS> !nvidia-tweak
<hatake_kakashi> and I don't know whats the go with automatix anyway
<hatake_kakashi> -_-
<hatake_kakashi> I don't even use it, let alone understand it, except that its bad but its like some sort of automated installer?
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MetaMorfoziS
<Tm_T> yes, badly done one
<NRG88> i'm new to linux, and can't turn on dma, install nvidia video card drivers... etc
<Tm_T> NRG88: you can
<Tm_T> NRG88: all you need to do is open your mind to learn new things
<hatake_kakashi> NRG88: for starters man hdparm
<MetaMorfoziS> NRG88: mi kne?
<Tm_T> and give a time for it, learning is good! ;)
<MetaMorfoziS> nvida driverem mar van
<MetaMorfoziS> most tweakelem
<MetaMorfoziS> azaz szeretnem
<Tm_T> MetaMorfoziS: ok
<Tm_T> MetaMorfoziS: you can also /msg ubotu
<Tm_T> if you have problems with it
<msemtd> hmm, just found something simillar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9360&postcount=4
<hatake_kakashi> Tm_T: oh, btw, I got the nvidia drivers to work, but it seems slow lol, I may need to uncomment those previously commented lines as mentioned from the wiki
<NRG88> hdparm?
<Tm_T> hatake_kakashi: =)
<Tm_T> hatake_kakashi: yeah, there's always something to improve ;)
<Tm_T> hatake_kakashi: but it's part of learning
<MetaMorfoziS> !splashscreen
<Tm_T> I just learned today to do deb packages proper way
<ubotu> splashscreen is probably to change your splashscreen via a GUI, "sudo apt-get install gtweakui", or install "gtweakui" from Synaptic (make sure you have universe !repos enabled)
<hatake_kakashi> Tm_T: I'm still tempted to try the latest one, the kernel are being built on gcc3.4.5 and they don't have it in the repos.. gcc4.0.1 targets to i486 rather than i686, and ubuntu's 2.6.12 kernel only looks for gcc3.4.. now tell me about these funny things
<hatake_kakashi> !tell NRG88 hdparm
<hatake_kakashi> !tell NRG88 about hdparm
<Tm_T> hatake_kakashi: hum, I'm in dapper ;)
<Tm_T> so I sort of got newest automatically ;)
<hatake_kakashi> NRG88: 'man hdparm' type that in konsole/console and read about it
<hatake_kakashi> Tm_T: newest nvidia kernel or?
<hatake_kakashi> MetaMorfoziS: apt-cache search nvidia| less
<Tm_T> hatake_kakashi: yes, as far I know, newest nvidia drivers
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody installed the newest nvidia driver on kubuntu?
<hatake_kakashi> Tm_T: which ver have you got then? -_-
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm downloaded it but it's crashed with alot oferror
<visik7> anyone able to play this http://www.105.net/Player04/104_64.asx <- on windows works on linux no way with xine or mplayer
<bcfc> can any one tell me how to get/install the xine engine for amarak becuase its not in the resp. list?
<Riddell> ** I need breezy users to test the new koffice
<Riddell> bcfc: universe
<Riddell> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Tm_T> hatake_kakashi: 1.0.8178
<Riddell> hmm, easysource.  hmm
<bcfc> ive enabled the universe ones
<bcfc> but it dont show up
<hatake_kakashi> Tm_T: hmm, and that's in dapper's depos?
<Tm_T> yes
<hatake_kakashi> Tm_T: heh, I'll probably give it a try, the latest one whilst on breezy
<Tm_T> ok
<pm> hello ubotu
<pm> terrible weather, isn't it/
<Foodcoman> Morning
<imagemaker> hi everyone
<VincentMX> hi
<imagemaker> hi VincentMX
<VincentMX> :D
<imagemaker> :-)
<imagemaker> I joined this cahnnel because I am so stoked at how great my new kubuntu system is
<VincentMX> i like it a lot
<imagemaker> yes, same, I have been looking to say farewell to microsoft for some time now, I finally succeeded :-)
<Tm_T> gutentagen
<Tm_T> whops
<VincentMX> and how do you like it so far, imagemaker?
<imagemaker> ah, I love it... thanks to automatix, it is set up to be much better than XP ever was
<VincentMX> :D
<imagemaker> it is so good not to be wrestling with antivirus proggies, and spyware
<VincentMX> i know
<imagemaker> I'm still haveing problems mounting my second hdd however
<cRoMo> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2006-February/003621.html - here's my post. Can anyone please tak a look at it and at least confirm same behaviour at yours?
<VincentMX> i've been using Ubuntu since 4.10. then i just installed kde from apt-get
<imagemaker> ah yes, fantastic, ubuntu was untried by myself until 2 weeks ago... I had tried debian sarge, fedora, mandrake, suse... ubuntu is just what I was looking at
<imagemaker> for
<imagemaker> sure thing cRoMo
<braddoro> can anyone suggest an email client that works from the command line as well as from X and uses the same email store?
<braddoro> i want to be able to ssh into my machine from work and get the email but at home I want to be able to use the kde desktop
<MNO> can some one tell me how do I get those desktop widgets, like that tell you your CPU temp. etc? thx
<imagemaker> have to say you lost me cRoMo, sorry m8
<jpatrick> MNO: superkaramba
<jpatrick> !info superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba: (A program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 0.36-1ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 429 kB, Installed size: 1228 kB
<MNO> lol that means nothing to me :/
<cRoMo> imagemaker: you mean you don't get my post? Ok, lemme explain it in a more clearly
<MNO> Do I have to download that superkaramba
<imagemaker> sure thing
<jpatrick> MNO: if you have universe enabled do: sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<MNO> ok its installed now what? :)
<jpatrick> run it
<MNO> cool thanks
<jpatrick> and themes can be found at: www.kde-look.org
<cRoMo> first set in options to Show icons on desktop and let the windows draw on wallpaper (Allow programs in desktop). Then grab an urxvt copy and run it with -tr switch. See what's happening. Urxvt's background is supposed to be transparent, but it is not.
<cRoMo> but if you then (without even closing urxvt) uncheck "Show icons on desktop", press OK, and the check it again and press OK agin, urxvt will become transparent.
<cRoMo> Now it will be the way it was meant to be from begining.
<imagemaker> lordy, seems I have things to learn, breezy badger is as complex as I have been able to use so far so far
<imagemaker> so I'm sorry I cant enlighten you
<imagemaker> my beauty sleep beckons however, well after midnight here
<imagemaker> bye for now
<lunitik> Hey... I can't get amarok-xine to play mp3's after installing libmad0... anyone know what else I need?
<lunitik> Sound itself is working fine...
<braddoro> lunitik I went through that last night, I just kept instlling libraries that looked right intul it worked
<lunitik> what was the one that did it?
<braddoro> i can't remember which one made it work
<braddoro> I think it was something mad
<lunitik> grrr
<braddoro> gstreamer maybe
<braddoro> sorry I can't be more helpful
<lunitik> braddoro: gstreamer0.8-mad?
<lunitik> braddoro: that makes no sense though, I'm not using the gstreamer backend...
<Sonic> Hi Guys, anybody know the command for displaying the user group I'm in
<braddoro> lunitik i probably installed somethat were not the right ones
<lunitik> braddoro: meh, I just installed libxine1c2 or whatever, and it along with libmad0 have it working...
<lunitik> *taps multiverse on the head*
<braddoro> yeah
<braddoro> i had to do that as well
<mja> hello -- is there a command similar to swapinfo in Kubuntu?
<trappist> what does swapinfo do
<mja> trappist: it displays the currently used swap spaces
<trappist> looks like an hpux thing
<luka74> You mean GUI swapinfo? You can use KInfoCenter and its Memory page
<mja> thanks -- I'll take a look there
<bushito> what was the patch to reconfigure xorg.conf??
<trappist> you can install sysutils and get procinfo, which should give you that info
<trappist> bushito: patch?
<bushito> i mean path.
<bushito> rout path sorry
<trappist> bushito: you mean sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<bushito> no no it was like vim /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<bushito> >_< i dont rmeember well
<trappist> capital x in X11
<bushito> =O aahh right
<maverick> hi all
<maverick> any c++ programers on?
<jpatrick> maverick: me
<maverick> hi patric
<maverick> can i pm u a sec?
<luka74> maverick: I know some c++...
<maverick> u guys know about threads?
<jpatrick> :( No...
<maverick> and unix system calls?
<maverick> i jsut made a basic webserver... really basic....
<luka74> Khttpd? ;-)
<maverick> ?
<maverick> shall i send u the code?
<luka74> (it is Kubuntu channel afterall ;-)
<maverick> lol
<luka74> You can put it in pastebin...
<maverick> oky
<edison> hi
<maverick> wats pastebin?
<jpatrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<maverick> oky cool
<maverick> ill do that
<luka74> or kubuntu.pastebin.com
<edison> please hamachi for kubuntu
<kyd> how do i change a desktop icon to something else?
<maverick> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8193
<maverick> here u go luka or anyone
<maverick> heres the code i made
<kyd> anyone
<maverick> icon?
<kyd> yeah on the desktop ive got an icon that links to another program but its coming up witht the default gear one
<kyd> and i want to change it to my own
<maverick> right click it
<maverick> go properties
<maverick> u see abuittone with a wrench?
<maverick> a buttont*
<maverick> click it
<kyd> yup k
<maverick> u see the current icon click it
<kyd> oh rite thanks :)
<maverick> np
<maverick> just looked now
<kyd> also is there a way to make firefox menu bars/fonts smaller becuase there pretty huge
<maverick> hmmm
<maverick> let me see
<kyd> ive tried going to the font settings and changing it lower but it doesnt affect firefox
<maverick> u tried the firefox settings?
<kyd> no i dont know wher2 look
<wellu> Hi all!
<maverick> ok open firefox
<kyd> k
<wellu> Is the a working mplayer for Breezy somewhere?
<maverick> go edit then prefernces
<maverick> on general look for button font/colours
<maverick> that any help?
<maverick> mplayer?
<_tomas> yo, Is there anyone here that have some knowledge in backwards engingeering (if thats the word)?
<maverick> movies or music?
<muzzle> hi all
<maverick> nope tomas
<_tomas> :(
<maverick> u mean reverse enginerring?
<kyd> nope :( theres no font/color in general, but there is in content but that will only affect text on websites not the menus etc
<_tomas> eah :P
<maverick> engineering*
<wellu> Mainly movies... Kafffeine seems sluggish
<_tomas> i know
<_tomas> i want to be able to use my dualphone with skype
<muzzle> I would like to have gtk+ installed to use for my development of software. How should I do that? I'm new with linux :(
<maverick> d/l vlc
<_tomas> about videos :)
<_tomas> anyone heard of plugger?
<dark_suic> wellu, u got kaffeiner-xine engine or still with gstreamer?
<dark_suic> i don't have problems with kaffeine and xine engine
<_tomas> i do, crashing in konquer :/
<_tomas> from time to time :/
<wellu> I'm using gstreamer as engine...
<_tomas> and mplayer sucks (you cant runt it in fullscreen (really)
<maverick> any of the c++ programer on?
<dark_suic> wellu, install kaffeine-xine engine
<dark_suic> and then choose "kaffeine" from the engines list in kaffeine
<dark_suic> it should work good
<muzzle> hmm if I use gcc base.c -o base `pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0` to compile then it works good
<dark_suic> maybe you should need to install w32codecs, although it may not be necessary
<trappist> _tomas: sure you can
<maverick> not sure muzzle
<muzzle> how do I delete a file in the command line?
<muzzle> maverick: What do you mean?
<_tomas> trappist: no not really
<trappist> _tomas: just say zoom=yes in your mplayer config
<trappist> _tomas: yes really.
<_tomas> ah
<luka74> maverick: what is the issue with pasted code?
<_tomas> trappist: thanks ;)
<_tomas> trappist: do you know how to get rid of all these crashes in konquer when watching videos?
<maverick> i tried compiling
<trappist> _tomas: while you're at it use vo=xv so you can do hardware scaling, which helps performance a lot in fullscreen
<maverick> and i ran it
<maverick> and it breaks
<luka74> maverick: I do not see threads, just processes (fork)
<trappist> _tomas: dunno, I don't use konqueror except occasionally as a file manager
<maverick> hmm
<maverick> does it run for u?
<maverick> without errors
<maverick> ?
<_tomas> trappist: do you run opera?
<maverick> should acces a site... then return simple errors.. like 404 etc..
<maverick> recognise file types?
<trappist> _tomas: only occasionally to debug or test html rendering issues
<wellu> xine engine seems to work better than gstreamer
<_tomas> trappist: im very impressed by opera. it doesn't takes much ram and it loads very fast.
<trappist> yeah it's pretty nice, but there's no adblock for it, and it doesn't support extensions the way firefox does, so I'm still a firefox guy
<luka74> maverick: just compiled - if SEGV (coredumps)
<maverick> firefox seems slow for me
<maverick> ?
<_tomas> its way to slow
<maverick> dnt understand
<maverick> luka?
<kudega> Hi sirs. I have a small problem... I have buy a wireless mouse but I don't find where is the file that monitoring the battery state. /proc/.. ??? (sorry for my bad english)
<_tomas> trappist: do you know any good speech recognition software for kde?
<luka74> maverick: I have compiled and try to run, but it crashes (coredump) - I am looking into...
<trappist> yeah firefox is the slowest browser I know of, ie included, but it has the features I want
<maverick> cheers luka
<trappist> _tomas: the only speech recognition software for linux that I know of is the ibm stuff, I forget what it's called and I don't think it's free
<luka74> maverick: did you ever used valgrind - it is great tool for memory problems/coredumps
<maverick> nope iam verry nooby at c++
<maverick> jsut learning it now
<maverick> and proper noob at unix enviroment
<maverick> luka can i pm u ?
<trappist> _tomas: unless by speech recognition you mean text-to-speech, in which case there's festival
<_tomas> trappist: there is in fact one good speech recognition software out there. its called perlbox voice or something like that
<_tomas> trappist: its nice to be able to start programs with your voice :p
<_tomas> trappist: kinda star trek, computer: pause song :P
<_tomas> trappist: there is also a debian package for it :)
<trappist> yeah I have this fantasy about a complete linux-based multimedia system with speech recognition, where I just sit on the couch and say "hazel, play me some beethoven."
<_tomas> ^^
<_tomas> trappist: i dont think that its such a fantasy
<_tomas> we could have a software like that in a couple of months
<_tomas> if someone put a little bigger effort into it
<trappist> assuming this perlbox thing doesn't suck, yeah
<maverick> lol
<_tomas> it doesnt really
<_tomas> i mean
<_tomas> i have made it so i can start a preselect song
<_tomas> pause the song (currently playing in amarok)
<_tomas> unpause the song
<_tomas> and things like that
<trappist> sweet
<maverick> can it make coffee?
<_tomas> there are not really any dictation thing but its quite fine
<_tomas> ^^
<_tomas> no not yet :P
<maverick> damnit
<_tomas> if its not a hiddeen feature :P
<maverick> send it back to beta
<_tomas> it is a beta :P
<_tomas> i think :p
<_tomas> http://perlbox.org/  if y ou didnt allready know ;)
<maverick> oky
<_tomas> http://perlbox.org/pbtk/ > this i use
<trappist> 1.0 was scheduled to be released a couple of months ago, but... oops :)
<NRG88> what do we need katapult for?
<trappist> dude katapult is awesome
<trappist> katapult singlehandedly converted my gf from windows
<NRG88> but what can it do?
<maverick> ?
<kudega> hey guys... plese, can you help me? I have a small problem...
<maverick> ?
<trappist> launch apps, do math, open documents, play your amarok playlist, open bookmarks...
<kudega> I have buy a wireless mouse but I don't find where is the file that monitoring the battery state.
<trappist> kudega: I've never seen a way to monitor the battery state in a wireless mouse, except that the light on mine starts blinking when it gets low
<wellu> Katapult is awesome.. Just press ALT+Space, type few letters from your favorite app and hit Enter.
<trappist> wellu: or your favorite song, website, document etc.
<NRG88> doesn't even now what's krusader
<NRG88> :(
<wellu> How do I configure Katapult?
<Riddell> wellu: alt-space control-c
<NRG88> i aint got nothing against katapult, i was just wondering what was it ;)
<nMad> hi
<kudega> trappist: I use kde and when I connect the mouse in the kcontrol I see the battery state... but it is a bad because the level read is always 71%. There aren't a way to monitoring the mouse battery state... :(
<wellu> Riddell: thanx!
<Riddell> trappist: excellent :)
<nMad> i have a question
<bushito> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<nMad> how can i connect another server on this program?
<NRG88> can anyone tell me how to restore the harddrives in Storage Devices? i can see only my floppy drive there
<NRG88> it happens after updating to KDE 3.5
<_tomas> thank you all guys
<_tomas> i gotta play with some speech recognition :)
<_tomas> take care
<_tomas> bye
<NRG88> bye :)
<NRG88> i tried to unmount them, and mount them again, but they don't appear
<derekS> can anyone help me make it so postfix delivers mail to me?
<maverick> does kubuntu
<maverick> find usb
<maverick> harddrives
<maverick> auto?
<finite9> Hi everyone!  Can someone give tips on howto watch DVDs??  I installed libdvdread3, then libdvdcss2 and I have vlc 0.8.4 on Breezy Kubuntu, but as soon as I try to enter disc source as /dev/hdc or /media/cdrom then vlc reads disc for 2s then dies!!??  What am I doing wrong?
<braddoro> can anyone suggest an email client that works from the command line as well as from X and uses the same email store?
<braddoro> i want to be able to ssh into my machine from work and get the email but at home I want to be able to use the kde desktop
<_w0lf> what does it take to get kubuntu to either recognice the modem or allow you to use Kppp
<bushito> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Synchro> Hi everyone.  I am a real newbie to this whole linux thing, and have just installed Kubuntu on my upstairs computer.  I want to network it to my downstairs computer and I'm using a Netgear WG111T adapter to connect to my downstairs computers router (Netgear DG834GT).  I have the adapter detected and have got the drivers, and it will find my network name, but then stays at 0 signal strength. ...
<Synchro> ...I was just wondering if there was anything I might need to config that might be causing it, and if anyone has any tips on getting good connectivity - before I go out and spend 60 on a repeater or something.  Thanks!
<HeavyDc223> has any1 in here gotten a modem to work with kubuntu 5.10?
<tsdgeos> HeavyDc223: softmodem or real modem?
<dark_suic> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<HeavyDc223> real modem, US Robotics 5610, it works in Fedora, USR even has linux drivers
<maverick> anyone know  how to
<HeavyDc223> they're in a rpm, tho, & kubuntu doesn't handle rpms
<tsdgeos> HeavyDc223: don't know drivers for a real modem
<tsdgeos> just kppp and bedone
<maverick> to get a usb hardrrive work on kubuntu?
<HeavyDc223> I've tried kppp, and it says modem busy\
<HeavyDc223> I've never gotten any distro but Red Hat to recognize a modem
<leafw> any clues on how to install a .deb package manually ?
<jpatrick> leafw: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<leafw> jpatrick : thank you
<leafw> the manual for dpkg, though, doesn't make it very clear that -i is for installing
<leafw> never mind ... thanks
<HeavyDc223> can an rpm be converted to a .deb?
<leafw> yes
<leafw> use 'alien'
<jpatrick> !alien
<ubotu> alien is probably a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<HeavyDc223> maybe I can use that to get my modem drivers to work
<HeavyDc223> get them out of the rpm, and install them in kubuntu
<SirKillalot> how do I set the sound recording system on kde?
<SirKillalot> I cannot use my mic anymore
<SirKillalot> /dev/dsp is always in use or something
<SirKillalot> or my soundserver is configured wrong, I dont have a clue...
<Massimo91> salve a tutti
<jpatrick> Tm_T: ping
<Tm_T> yes?
<jpatrick> ^^
<Tm_T> ... =)
<Tm_T> Massimo91: ciao a tutti
<Massimo91> there is anyone who speak italian?
<Tm_T> hope not
<Tm_T> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Massimo91> thnx
<Tm_T> ] ;=
<Massimo91> bye
<jpatrick> Tm_T: hehe
<divansantana> hello can someone help me im having such trouble with printing on kubuntu breezy kde3.5.1
<divansantana> hello can someone help me im having such trouble with printing on kubuntu breezy kde3.5.1
<jpatrick> divansantana: what printing trouble?
<xtreme> wich printer
<elvirolo> hi all
<divansantana> hp desktjet 640C via USB or lp0, any ideas? Sits in job queue and just stops :(
<xtreme> a
<elvirolo> i've got two boxes on a wlan here : a debian sid machine and a kubuntu breezy one ... i've set up NFS (via the KDE interface) on the debian machine in order to share files on the second one ... but when i click on "remote machines" on the ubuntu machine, konqueror crashes
<cslater> Hey everyone - wanted to let you know I added Kubuntu support to instalinux.com today
<xtreme> sry no idea
<cslater> If anyone wants to play I also have a blank Virtual Machine at www.instalinux.com/InstalinuxVM.zip
<cslater> Just save the install image in the directory as instalinux.iso
<cslater> Any feedback on Kubuntu installer would be very welcome
<Nomad411> divansantana: CUPS issues probably.. I gave up trying with mine, for a while, or I was headed for the mad house.. :)
<divansantana>  What is with CUPS!?Why is it completely a pain since kde3.5.1? There mus b someway to fix it.Causing huge problems not being able to print. Any ideas?
<unholy> I have downloaded the kubuntu iso. How do I burn it in k3b so that it is bootable?
<cslater> I just do a command line cdrecord...
<Nomad411> unholy: Burn Image, middle of the menu somwehere
<elvirolo> unholy: just burn it as an normal iso image
<elvirolo> can anyone help me?
<unholy> cool, thanks Nomad411 / elvirolo.
<unholy> elvirolo: whats the problem? I just logged in.
<cslater> elvirolo - maybe try command line nfs mount first?
<Nomad411> elvirolo: Strange, for me, Konqueror crashes when I sneeze.. :(
<elvirolo> lol
<elvirolo> cslater: ah ... I must RTF for that first :)
<elvirolo> unholy:  i've got two boxes on a wlan here : a debian sid machine and a kubuntu breezy one ... i've set up NFS (via the KDE interface) on the debian machine in order to share files on the second one ... but when i click on "remote machines" on the ubuntu machine, konqueror crashes
<unholy> oh dear.
<cslater> should be just mkdir /tmp/test; mount server:/nfs_dir /tmp/test
<cslater> I think
<elvirolo> ok thanks
<elvirolo> brb
<cslater> just be sure you're root
<mars> Hi
<mars> how can i change my x server to x.org ?
<jpatrick> mars: it is in Kubuntu
<mars> where?
<jpatrick> the default is Xorg
<mars> really?
<jpatrick> yes....
<Xtender_> hi
<humboldt> how can I add a max osx printer to my linux box or why does the CUPS way not work?
<dark_suic> it's mysql 5 installable from any kubuntu repo (without accesing debian ones?)
<cslater> seeing something in a forum about it being on a dapper repo
<Muzzle> I have a file called image which I want to rename to image.png. How do I do that in the command line?
<Muzzle> rename ??
<cslater> mv
<asraniel> hi. any idea why all the videos i watch under kubuntu stock?
<trappist> why they... stock?
<asraniel> trappist: well, lag, dont know, every 2 secs there is a stop of.. 0.3 sec
<Knowerrors> To anyone who is using kde 3.5.1, how can you configure the Storage Media notifications autoaction to simply mount any removeable media, without opening a new Konq window?
<stefano> hey, how can i run a command when Konversation connects to a server? (i want to auth myself at quakenet)
<Knowerrors> stefano: edit server list, click on the network, edit, click on the server name, edit, then input your username and pass
<stefano> i'll have a try, thank you
<stefano> there's nothing like that
<stefano> once there is the server password, and then "automatic identification" (or similar, i got a localized version).
<Xtender_> do i run nessusd and nessus on the same computer?
<Xtender_> or can i?
<Xtender_> 23
<Knowerrors> stefano: server password is what you want...
<stefano> what do you mean?
<Knowerrors> to auto identify
<Rayaken> hello, i got some problem with my ati 9200 and kubuntu 5.10. "normal" 2D mode is working but i can't get 3D hardware accel to work. tried the radeon and the fglrx driver. can someone help me?
<stefano> Knowerrors: well, i registed myself at quakenet, i got a password. what should i enter in the Service-field?
<ubijtsa> Rayaken: try the ati driver?
<SbCl3> hi, I just upgraded to kde 3.5.1. I'm having one problem, I can't change the keyboard layout to dvorak, which is what it was before. At the login screen dvorak is being used, but after I log in kde uses the qwerty layout. I went in to kcontrol to change it but everything was blank. my xorg file has not been touched
<Rayaken> tried it and they didnt work. i took the latest drivers the screen just freezes (black). nothing goes. nothing in the logs
<ubijtsa> SbCl3: I have same problem, it is known by developers and they are working on fixing it
<Rayaken> no problem when loading the module
<Knowerrors> stefano: you mean the server field? put the quakenet server name
<stefano> no
<Knowerrors> I don't have any service field on my konversation
<stefano> at the Automati identification (or similar) area, there are two field. one says Service, and the other one says password
<Rayaken> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI/fglrx tried that link. no problem with building. but the driver ain't working with 3d enabled.
<ubijtsa> Rayaken: I use a 9200SE and that works fine..
<SbCl3> ubijtsa: in the mean time, how do i fix it? i can't type with qwerty
<Rayaken> what chipset does your mainboard have?
<ubijtsa> SbCl3: one moment
<Rayaken> i got kt400
<Knowerrors> stefano: I think you put the server name there, like irc.freenode.net
<ubijtsa> SbCl3: setxkbmap -option 'ctrl:nocaps' -option 'compose:ralt,rwin,menu' -option 'altwin:super_win' -option 'grp_led:caps' -option 'grp:shift_toggle' 'dvorak,ru'
<stefano> well, no. its in the server-preferences
<SbCl3> ru?
<ubijtsa> SbCl3: leave off the 'ru' part if you don't need it ;)
<SbCl3> ;)
<ubijtsa> SbCl3: I tinker with cyrillic from time to time ;)
<ubijtsa> Rayaken: I was of the impression that fglrx was for the bigger cards, not the 9200
<SbCl3> thanks, i'll run upstairs and see if it works
<Rayaken> so , do u use the radeon driver?
<ubijtsa> SbCl3: let me know how you get on
<ubijtsa> Rayaken: ati.. I can mail you my xorg.conf if it'd help
<Rayaken> yes. mihael (dot) knezevic (at) freenet (dot) de
<ubijtsa> hmm. correction, it says radeon, but might be of use to you anyway :)
<Rayaken> yes
<SbCl3> ubjitsa: worked great, thanks so much
<Rayaken> afaik if u use ati or radeon doesn't matter. it will take the right one
<ubijtsa> SbCl3: good stuff :)
<ubijtsa> Rayaken: mail away..
<Rayaken> thx
<ubijtsa> let me know when it arrives
<Knowerrors> stefano: I don't know what you want then, I just told you how I setup auto identify for irc servers I log onto
<Rayaken> allready here
<stefano> well, did you notice i want to auth at quakenet, not at freenode?
<ubijtsa> Rayaken: let me know if it helps
<Rayaken> hmm. nothing special in the conf. i'll try it.
<ubijtsa> you should see my xorg.conf from work.. ;)
<stefano> Quote from Sho_: ""Auto Identify" doesn't work because it's hardcoded to use "identify" but the moronic QuakeNet services want "auth""
<Knowerrors> stefano: yeah, then just type irc.quakenet.net, or whatever your server name is in the field
<Knowerrors> don't know then, I tried ;)
<trispace> stefano: just create a quickbutton (if you're using konversation) and you're done
<Rayaken> ubijtsa2: =))) have to work with windoze at work
<Rayaken> till then
<NoairKiller> Anybody using kde 3.5.1, I have a couple questions
<NoairKiller> Is there a way to enable automount in kde 3.5?
<Rayaken> ubijtsa2: tried the device section of your conf. and i got 2d working, but no 3d
<ubijtsa> Rayaken: hmmm
<Rayaken> the xorg log says (II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled
<Rayaken> but glxinfo says direct rendering: no
<ubijtsa> if you have GL loaded, it should work...
<ubijtsa> this rings a vague bell somewhere at the back of my mind...
<ubijtsa> but I can not remember exactly how to fix it..
<Rayaken> xdpyinfo says: number of extensions 15 and SGI-GLX, GLX and XFree86-DRI are listed
<ubijtsa> try glxgears, and see if smooth..
<Rayaken> somthing with mtrr?
<Rayaken> nope. got 188 frames
<djzn> hi!  is there a network traffic applet for KDE?
<ubijtsa> there was some *obscure* setting somewhere to fix it..
<Foodcoman> NoairKiller: yes, what is not automounting?  check your /etc/fstab
<Rayaken> do i have to enable page flipping to get it working?
<mars_> What is the best download manager?
<NoairKiller> Foodcoman: removable media, cds/dvds/usb sticks
<ubijtsa> maybe, but that does not ring any bells
<spiritz> Hi, I saw off the web that you can access DAAP hosts with the daap:// kioslave; however when I type daap://whatever, konqueror will look for daap:// in google, am I missing something?
<josesito> hey i'm having a problem when booting in kubuntu. "Fatal server error. Caught signal 11. Server Aborting. XIO Fatal error 104"
<Foodcoman> NoairKiller: mine works by default for most of those, hrrmmmm wonder what is off on yours?
<Rayaken> ubijtsa2: my log http://pastebin.com/543927
<NoairKiller> Foodcoman: I know it will mount if I have open in new window as default action... but if do nothing is checked, it won't mount, unless I click on the icon
<ubijtsa> Rayaken: I am looking at it now
<mars_> why azureus doesent work in 5.10?
<NoairKiller> Foodcoman: what I want is for removable media to mount, w/o konq window
<ubijtsa> Rayaken: tried 16bpp ?
<Rayaken> nope. i'm gonna try it. cu
<ubijtsa> ok
<josesito> please help?
<Foodcoman> NoairKiller: Hrmmm. My laptop with Breezy does exactly the behavior you are asking with CD's DVD's
<dark_suic> i have a problem since i actualiced to kde 3.5.1 with k3b. It doesn't burn cds (it burns dvds though) and gives a mkisofs error
<dark_suic> any thought about it?
<NoairKiller> Foodcoman: what about with usbpendrives?
<NoairKiller> Foodcoman: you have kde 3.5 installed right?
<visik7> anyone here using prelink ?
<djzn> hi!  is there a network traffic applet for KDE?
<visik7> knemo
<Foodcoman> NoairKiller: Look at this link http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-90457.html
<Foodcoman> NoairKiller: Yes, 3.5.0
<djzn> visik7: thanks, ill take a loook
<NoairKiller> Foodcoman: I already removed ivman...
<NoairKiller> Foodcoman: do you still have it installed?
<Foodcoman> NoairKiller: I still have it installed.
<NoairKiller> Foodcoman: yeah, so ivman is doing the automounting for you
<NoairKiller> that worked fine for me for cds/dvds, but would not work for usbdrives
<Foodcoman> NoairKiller: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=KDE+automount&btnG=Google+Search
<Foodcoman> NoairKiller: Testing USB key now.
<Foodcoman> NoairKiller: USB key works for me.  Icon on desktop and mounted.
<NoairKiller> hmm, ivman worked fine for usbkey in kde 3.5.0, when I upgraded to 3.5.1 it stopped working
<NoairKiller> Foodcoman: maybe autofs will work
<ubijtsa> right, bedtime..
<LeeJunFan> ne1 know if dapper kubuntu can use cups yet?
<_jon> hey im trying to run a counter-strike source server on linux, but i dont know how to open the .bin file
<Spudly> _jon: what have you tried?
<_jon> um
<_jon> nothing?
<_jon> i double clicked it
<Spudly> _jon: have you tried simply executing it?
<trappist> try sh file.bin
<_jon> i just cant get it to open
<trappist> or ./file.bin
<Spudly> _jon: open a terminal and try:  "sh file.bin"
<_jon> it says "cannot execute binary file"
<Spudly> what are the perms on the file? (ls -al file.bin)
<_jon> it is for linux i know it is i downloaded the linux ersion
<_jon> i dont know
<Spudly> i just gave you the command to check the perms....
<Spudly> please turn that "I don't know" into a "Let me paste them, hang on..."
<_jon> one sec plz
<_jon> -rw-r--r--  1 jon jon 3513408 2006-02-07 14:21 hldsupdatetool.bin
<Spudly> ok
<Spudly> if you run "file file.bin", what comes back?
<_jon> command not found.
<Spudly> bugger
<Spudly> ok
<Spudly> run "head file.bin" (that will display the first 10 lines of the file)
<trappist> ack
<trappist> sudo apt-get install file and try again
<_jon> ok i did that
<Spudly> bin files have a script at the start
<Spudly> and then the last 90% are binary data
<trappist> Spudly: you're making assumptions about what kind of file this is :)
<_jon> i dont understand
<Spudly> trappist: of course, and what i'm trying to do is see if those assumptions are correct
* trappist prefers the 'apt-get install file' solution
<Spudly> trappist: quick and easy
<_jon> http://storefront.steampowered.com/download/hldsupdatetool.bin
<trappist> Spudly: unless you're wrong, in which case he'll end up with a garbled terminal and be very sad
<_jon> thats the link if you need it
<_jon>   #U[tx
<_jon>                  ] h%%h%hh %h(%h0%h8%h@hHhPhXh`hhhphxhhhh%
<_jon>                                                                              hh
<_jon> uvUu] vUU,WVS}1tRX^DPPRVhXPUu8u
<_jon>                            1j/P       t&] ct&<ht<
<_jon> <?t6<Vt#<vuPjvjWP<uSPEjMtUtzt80t-@80t(@80t#@tu@@9Q$S
<trappist> like so
<Spudly> trappist: he won't end up sad, he can close his terminal and open a new one *shrug*
<trappist> :)
<_jon> garbled?
<trappist> man this is the third thing I've guessed right about in two days.  I need to go buy a lottery ticket.
<trappist> Phazeman
<Spudly> trappist: that's exactly what i needed to see
<_jon> so what do i do?
<trappist> _jon: chmod +x file.bin && ./file.bin
<Spudly> _jon: you could try trappist's suggestion, or chmod 755 file.bin and try and exec again (./file.bin)
<Spudly> oh, i see trappist has given away his love of apt-get :P
<_jon> ok
<trappist> Spudly: we learned what we wanted to know from head - I just didn't like that way of doing it :)
<_jon> extracting steam.tar.Z...done
<trappist> _jon: awesome
<_jon> ...except
<_jon> im trying to open it
<_jon> wut do you want me to do now that i have the file extract?
<Spudly> trappist: i'd rather screw the terminal & open a new one to solve the prob rather than compeltely re-downloading...
<trappist> tar zxf steam.tar.Z
<deepfriedpenguin> gghgh
<Spudly> terminals are a dime a dozen, they have no feelings :P
<_jon> jon@ubuntu:~$ tar zxf steam.tar.Z
<_jon> tar: steam.tar.Z: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<_jon> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<_jon> tar: Child returned status 2
<_jon> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<_jon> jon@ubuntu:~$
<trappist> so it didn't extract a steam.tar.Z?
<trappist> what did it do?
<_jon> it did
<_jon> i see it
<_jon> its an executable file
<trappist> is it in the directory you're in?
<_jon> it is in "/home/jon"
<trappist> and does 'pwd' say /home/jon?
<_jon> pwd?
<trappist> it's a command.  Print Working Directory.  so you know where you are.
<brexel> hi all :)
<evilh> HI
* NRG88 is playing  Boulevard of Broken Dreams by Green Day [amaroK] 
<_jon> yeah pwd says "/home/jon"\
* brexel is playing :: jo :: by DTCH on  [JuK] 
<brexel> ^^
<brexel> *spam*
<evilh> * evilh is happy cause his VNC server is working
* trappist is playing :: I'm not under the illusion that people on irc are interested in what I'm listening to
<brexel> :D
<_jon> so eer what do i do?> i have the steam file
<trappist> _jon: try clicking on it in a file browser
<_jon> nothing happens
<_jon> so what should i try?
<Pyrobob> quick question.
<Pyrobob> when I try to install deKorator I can't get it to install sucessfully
<Pyrobob> like, I type "./configure
<Pyrobob> "
<Pyrobob> and it works up until checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<_jon> am i wasting my time?
<Pyrobob> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<brexel> Pyrobob: you have g++ installed?
<Pyrobob> think so
<brexel> type g++
<brexel> in a shell
<Pyrobob> says command not found
<brexel> ^^
<brexel> install g++
<Pyrobob> that works
<Pyrobob> lol
<brexel> heheh
<_jon> after i extracted the file what do i do to it?
<brexel> _jon: what are you trying to do?
<_jon> run a counter-strike source server
<_jon> mm i found a tutorial ill come back if i get stumped
<brexel> so i guess you d/l the installer and extracted it?
<brexel> ah ok
<eazy> hmm, linux is eating up my ram 999 Mb used of 1012Mb (1024)
<Pyrobob> now it works, but I type in "make" like it asks, and it says "bash: make: command not found"
<brexel> eazy it's just file cache...use `free` to see how much it really uses
<brexel> Pyrobob: you don't have any developerpackages installed
<brexel> u need those to compile stuff
<brexel> gcc, make, libc6-dev, autoconf etc
<Pyrobob> I rad somewhere to install KDE devel
<Pyrobob> read*
<Pyrobob> and thats installed
<Pyrobob> and I think gcc is installed too, I remember doing somthing with gcc...
<Pyrobob> lemme check to see if wasn't somthing else
<brexel> well, make is required for almost anything to compile in C or C++
<Pyrobob> gcc is already the newest version.
<eazy> -/+ buffers/cache: 228 Mb of  783 Mb is more true then perhaps?
<Pyrobob> thats what it said when I tried "sudo apt-get install gcc"
<brexel> looks more reasonable eazy
<eazy> k...thanx! :)
<brexel> Pyrobob: kk then go for make
<Pyrobob> I tried make already
<Pyrobob> said it wasn't a command or somthing
<Pyrobob> bash: make: command not found
<trappist> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<brexel> Pyrobob: sudo apt-get install make
<brexel> the command is called 'make;
<brexel> make
<trappist> no, build-essential
<Pyrobob> ...
<eazy> having karamba on my desktop telling me that my ram is almost all used up ....stupid thing ;)
<trappist> brexel: build-essential is a metapackage that will install everything you need to do most of your compiling.  automake, autoconf, gcc, g++ etc.
<brexel> i know thanks :)
<trappist> err meant to say that to Pyrobob
<brexel> ^^
<brexel> np
<Pyrobob> k I didn't know if I had to re-do "./configure"
<Pyrobob> so I gotta wait for that to finish
<Pyrobob> make works
<Pyrobob> thanks guys
<brexel> yw
#kubuntu 2007-02-05
<devilsadvocate> Gunrun, dvd hasa part of the repos as well
<underdog5004> gunrun, the DVD is not crammed (compressed)
<underdog5004> I think
<Gunrun> could I have that again in none linux speak? no offence
<Gunrun> ah ok
<juano_> plugs: yes, if its from ubuntu to windows its a windows problem, check that the folder is properly shared
<underdog5004> gunrun, I've got the isos for Mac...maybe you can direct d/l them from my server...
<underdog5004> if you'd like
<Gunrun> nah, I will grab them from the kent mirror
<Gunrun> I get really fast downloads from there
<jarn> Is it possible to increase the volume coming out of my computer when the main volume is at 100%? It's much too quiet but it's already at 100%.
<underdog5004> Gunrun, alrighty
<surgy> HI!
<underdog5004> Gunrun, remember, before you burn the iso, do an md5 check
<underdog5004> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<setuid_w00t> jarn: You might have "master" and "PCM" sliders than you can change
<surgy> ok i found my old age of empires gold cd just now :) and stuck it in my cd rom it doesnt auto mount properly and when it does it wont show anyfiles.
<Gunrun> ubotu, the check on the disk, it passes that
<juano_> jarn: right click icon tray, show mixer window
<ubotu> the: Full-screen character mode text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-4 (edgy), package size 277 kB, installed size 796 kB
<underdog5004> jarn, check you headphone bar as well...that'll boost it...
<juano_> jarn: try moving the levels there
<jarn> juano_: Ah, thanks.
<jarn> setuid_w00t: Thanks.
<juano_> jarn: no prob :-)
<underdog5004> jarn,  well, sometimes it works...
<jarn> underdog5004: What headphone bar did you mean?
<underdog5004> in Kmix
<jarn> underdog5004: I don't see any headphone bar.
<johann> PCM-bar?
<jarn> johann: I have that and I turned it up. It's loud enough now, I was just curious what the headphone bar was.
<juano_> plugs: did it work now ?
<underdog5004> There is master, Master MONO and HEadphone, right next to each other
<jarn> underdog5004: Not for me. O.o
<underdog5004> weird...
<johann> jarn:  bar to make your headphones louder ;)
<slyfox> What do I use for FTP in Kubuntu ?
<jarn> underdog5004: I have PCM, Front, FrontMic, etc.
<slyfox> FileZilla or what ?
<underdog5004> ftp or fish <== for a gui
<underdog5004> I prefer fish from within Konq
<juano_> slyfox: kftpgrabber
<underdog5004> syntax: fish://ipaddress
<juano_> slyfox: never tried it though
<slyfox> underdog5004: is fish already preinstalled with konqueror ?
<underdog5004> I believe so
<stdin> slyfox: yes, it is
<underdog5004> only one way to find out
<jarn> What is the HDA Nvidia slider at the bottom of KMix?
<underdog5004> no idea
<alex_> High Definition Audio?
<johann> jarn: balance
<jarn> Oh, it adjusts between left and right speaker./
<underdog5004> johann, so, any ideas in regards to Kaffeine?
<johann> underdog: does kaffeiene word with local files?
<underdog5004> johann, yessir
<underdog5004> to get kaffeine to work with remote files again, I have to restart my computer.
<underdog5004> which I don't really like doing
<devilsadvocate> how do i add an application to the kde menu (*specifically scigraphica)
<johann> stange!
<underdog5004> devilsadvocate, do you have an icon on the desktop?
<devilsadvocate> underdog5004, no, but i can make one
<underdog5004> if so, just drag it in, if not, then you'll have to edit Kmenu, then make a new entry
<underdog5004> pretty easy
<underdog5004> johann, yeah, you're telling me!
<devilsadvocate> isnt there some .desktop file somewhere, where the menu is generated from?
<johann> ;-)
<underdog5004> devilsadvocate, I have no idea...
<devilsadvocate> hmmm. ok
<devilsadvocate> i'll just edit kmenu
<devilsadvocate> thanks
<underdog5004> np
<BluesKaj> devilsadvocate, kdesu kcontrol
<devilsadvocate> BluesKaj, i found the kde menu editor
<eman> from italy?
<BluesKaj> devilsadvocate, where ?
<devilsadvocate> BluesKaj, right click on the fde icon and then menu editor
<devilsadvocate> kde*
<BluesKaj> I thought you had lost the kmenu, so i was trying to locate it for you :)
<devilsadvocate> :)
<devilsadvocate> thanks
<slyfox> Is this a proper command? "istlist scan"
<surgy> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<surgy> !mount iso
<ubotu> mount: Tools for mounting and manipulating filesystems. In component main, is required. Version 2.12r-11ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 179 kB, installed size 400 kB
<stdin> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<surgy> stdin: thnx
<stdin> :)
<wimpies> Hi all, I have been trying to figure out how to create a bootable CD using k3b. It seems I need a boot.bin which seems to be a floppy image or something.  Since I have no more PC with floppies I wonder How to get a boot.bin
<anosa> i have installed juK player but it can't play mp3, how do i fix that? anyone?
<elyon225> Anyone here use REALbasic?  I'm having problems that their forums don't mention.
<chris__1> hi
<chris__1> i have some problems with apt get and hope somebody can help me...
<chris__1> if i type for example "sudo apt-get install kdebase-dev"
<chris__1> i get "Die folgenden Pakete haben nichterfllte Abhngigkeiten:
<chris__1>   kdebase-dev: Hngt ab: kate (= 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu26) aber 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27 soll installiert werden"
<chris__1> and many more like this
<BluesKaj> !de | chris__1
<ubotu> chris__1: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<anosa> juK can't play mp3, how to fix that up?
<LjL> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kirke> somebody knows to manage Xfce?
<wceoscar> what irc client can i use instead of the ubuntu xchat?
<kirke> wceoscar: konversation
<wceoscar> ok
<djwilcox> hi - is it possible to connect to itunes daap stream on kubuntu
<shadowhywind> hay all just installed kubuntu 6.10 again.. and my keyboard iis acting werid.. doubleing keys, any ideas?
<kirke> No , I don't
<frank___> why is there a usb-storage process in my process list? isn't it just a module?
<vapashos> anybody here?
<kirke> me
<vapashos> hi
<kirke> but , I am a newbie :D
<kirke> Hi.
<KoluCCi> I'm here
<djwilcox> anyone know how to mount an hfs volume
<vapashos> how can i see how is on line?
<vapashos> how can i see who is online
<vapashos> all you here use kubuntu as an operating system?
<vapashos> i want to ask something about the installation of kdevelop
<vapashos> is there anyone who can help me?
<kirke> y just typed
<kirke> sudo apt-get
<kirke> and installed kdevelop
<kirke> but doesn't works when I try to compile :'(
<vapashos> i did it using adept
<vapashos> ai have installed it
<vapashos> but i think there are some packages missing
<vapashos> and i can compile
<vapashos> even a simple hello word programm
<kirke> don't know
<kirke> I can't compile an "Hello world".
<vapashos> ok kirke thanks
<kirke> vapashos: somebody tell me to download Monodevelopement
<vapashos> i know how to work with kdevelop
<vapashos> i dont change it
<soulrider> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<ck42> Hi...fresh new user of kubuntu.  Question: Not seeing KDE-3.5.6 in Adept.  Not seeing Firefox nor Thunderbird either.  Are these NOT included in the default setup repositories???  6.10
<sleepy745> What does this instruction mean? "Change in the sources dir and run"?
<vapashos> someone who may help me with kdevelop may come to speak to me provate
<vapashos> private
<vapashos> anyone that uses kdevelop
<vapashos> ?
<soulrider> ck42: have you enabled the extra repos ?
<ck42> soulrider:  Nope....just find it hard to believe that these aren't included in the default repos. that are included after a fresh install
<soulrider> ck42: theres a few repos included but that are commented out
<soulrider> dont worry, enabling them is easy!
<soulrider> ck42: are you familiar with CLI editors or would you rather use Kate ?
<ck42> either is fine....
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> in a console type: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<soulrider> youre gonna ahve to edit that file and enable the repos by deleting the # next to them
<soulrider> i think you just have to delete the single # not the double ones
<soulrider> i can send you my sources list file if you want, i ahve some extra repos
<ck42> just want to make sure that I don't put any repos in there that end up causing issues
<soulrider> well
<soulrider> theya re not causing issues for me so i dont see why they should cause you trouble
<ck42> needs to be a fairly stable box (wife's system - no patience when things break) LOL
<soulrider> lol
<sleepy745> what is svn? how do I install svn?
<ck42> I'm looking at a couple of sites that list sources.list entries and what they recommend....wondering if it's anything similar to yours
<ck42> also...seeing that synaptic appears to be a popular alternative.  thoughts?
<soulrider> well
<soulrider> i allways use aptitude, but yes, you can use synaptic
<soulrider> let me upload my sources.list
<ck42> k
<nosferax_> Hi! I need help... I seem to have an error in my /etc/sudoers file. I can't use sudo anymore, is there a way to fix this? I know what the error inside the file is but i can't edit it with my user account
<vapashos> anybody who can help me with the kdevelop missing packets
<vapashos> ?
<vapashos> may come private
<soulrider> nosferax_: sorry, i cant help you
<soulrider> vapashos: i cant help you either, i would suggest reinstalling though
<soulrider> you both can look in http://ubuntuforums.org
<juano_> nosferax_: can you add your user to sudoers ?
<juano_> nosferax_: or maybe reconfigure sudo from scratch
<nosferax_> that's a bit hard to do without root acces... and no sudo, no root
<soulrider> ck42: heres my sources file http://www.mytempdir.com/1202754
<ck42> what happens if you try to sudo visudo?
<soulrider> visudo ?
<juano_> ck42: is right, visudo
<nosferax_> when i try to use sudo i get
<nosferax_> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 14 <<<
<nosferax_> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 14
<ck42> what happens if you try to sudo visudo?
<ck42> the line 14 error?
<juano_> nosferax_: try ck42 suggestion, sudo visudo
<ck42> soulrider: got it.  thnx
<soulrider> no prob
<kYo> Ciao a Tutti gli Utenti di #kubuntu
<kYo> hi
<johann> nosferax: reboot and start "(recovery mode)" to get root
<soulrider> !it | kyo
<ubotu> kyo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kYo> thx soulrider ^^
<soulrider> no prob
<kYo> but i can speak english too :P
<soulrider> the channel is very quiet tonight
<m0nk3ym4n> I need help connecting to a ftp! I keep getting error 530
<soulrider> allright kyo, just checking :P
<soulrider> m0nk3ym4n: whats 530 ?
<word> Umm...yesterday i had 11% free space. Over the course of 3 hours i began losing that free space (not downloading anything) i ended up with no space left at all. So i deleted about 2 gigs of crap that had accumulated and got it down to 16 % free...2 hours later i have no space again. Any idea on how i can track down what's goin on?
<m0nk3ym4n> 530 Must perform authentication before identifying USER.
<m0nk3ym4n> Do you want to retry?
<ubuntu> hols
<ubuntu> hola
<m0nk3ym4n> Hola
<word> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ck42> word:  what partition is it accumluating on?
<soulrider> word: i would suggets installing filelight and checking to see where all that is going to
<word> ck42: my main partition
<soulrider> filelight is a great tool
<m0nk3ym4n> filelight for ftp?
<soulrider> i thinkt he version in the repos is outdated but it cna be easily compiled
<m0nk3ym4n> oh
<word> gftp for ftp
<soulrider> filelight for word
<ck42> df -h / --max-depth=1
<m0nk3ym4n> But I want to do it natively with the kubuntu add network folder setup
<word> soulrider: alright i'm installing from the repos first and if i can't track it down i'll compile the newer one
<K`zan> anyone using xsane to copy with here?
<m0nk3ym4n> I can't even connect with the Kftp grabber
<soulrider> word: it will show inside a nice little graphical interface what is taking all your space
<word> m0nk3ym4n: kftp is still in point releases use gftp
<word> soulrider: any idea how to arrange it by recent file creations?
<m0nk3ym4n> How do I figure out what is locking my apt-get?
<m0nk3ym4n> How do I figure out what is locking my apt-get?
<johann> what do mean byl locking?
<m0nk3ym4n> I can't run apt-get in konsole
<johann> what happens?
<m0nk3ym4n> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<m0nk3ym4n> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<soulrider> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<soulrider> word, no idea, sorry
<m0nk3ym4n> How do I see everything currently running in Kubuntu?
<InuDuelist> Open the Kmenu.
<InuDuelist> Go to "System".
<InuDuelist> And then "KSysGuard Performance Monitor"
<word> ctrl+esc
<InuDuelist> That works also.
<word> heh
<InuDuelist> >_>
<InuDuelist> Back to the superbowl.
* InuDuelist disappears in a flaming vortex
<word> naw the games on
<word> not commercials ;p
<K`zan> under gentoo it looks like lpr is installed and works with cups, but under ubuntu it doesn't and that seems to kill the xsane copy function, HATE booting back to gentoo just to copy / print something.
<ubuntu> allo
<mena> hi friends
<moo-stick> hello
<mena> is that possible that a firewall on xp can prevent kubuntu for conecting to the internet
<mena> for>>>Form*
<moo-stick> sup
<Dr_willis> mena,  a firewall can do most anything :)
<sleepy745> How do I get SVN command to work..
<Dr_willis> mena,  with xp - you need to have tha tinternet conection shareing setup I do belive.
<mena> dr_willis, mean
<sleepy745> says command not found when I type 'vn co http://svn.kiba-dock.org/kibadock/ kibadock'
<sleepy745> svn
<Dr_willis> install the svn package then?
<mena> dr_willis, that well make kubuntu had the conecting to the intenet
<johann> sleepy: error?
<sleepy745> ok
<mena> dr_willis, can ipv6 prevent also form onecting
<mena> conecting*
<Dr_willis> ive only heard of ipv6 making dns lookups slow..
<word> InuDuelist: who is that? o.O
<mena> okay
<mena> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<InuDuelist> Who is who?
<tudza> Adept is somehow locked out by some other process, it says, there is no other process so I think something is locked
<tudza> How do I clear this?
<word> InuDuelist: that wierd guy singing
<cgreer> I can't seem to get my sound to work after reading a few guides and what not, and I have not "filed" a bug report; could someone please walk me through how I would file one?
<Dr_willis> !adeptfix
<InuDuelist> Prince.
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<word> InuDuelist: never heard of him lol
<tudza> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Dr_willis> after the Janet jackson Fiasco they have Prince at the halftime show?
<Dr_willis> gesh... they never learn do they.
<Dr_willis> They should have Weird Al !
<tudza> what does !adeptfix do and where do I use it?
<mena> dr_willis, i found that in the firewall a mark to to option to prevent ipv6 so maybe that is the reason , right?
<Dr_willis> tudza,  that tells the BOT to quote a factoid..
<Dr_willis> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Minataku> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Minataku> You can just do it for him, too
<Dr_willis> mena,  no idea. i dont mess with xp much at all.. and i normally just disable its lame firewall stuff.
<mena> dr_willis, okay
<Minataku> Oh, you did
<Minataku> My bad XD
<Minataku> Sorry, Dr_willis X3
<intelikey> hmmm i've handeled win xp for about one hour,  ample time to form an openion.     (and i'm against it.)
<tudza> Thought so.  The sudo fuser ...  line does the trick
<intelikey> sudo fuser -k /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<intelikey> hmmm.
<coreire> hey, i havent used linux in about a year and have decided to get back into it. Gonna go with Kubuntu me thinks. Is it based on debian? And as far as i remember from debian there was a command you could type to install apps etc from an online server, is this the same with kubuntu?
<Minataku> No, it's all thought-based now
<Minataku> You think of a package and BAM
<Minataku> Nothing happens
<alex_> I come from SuSE
<Minataku> Sorry, lame jokes aside, yes and yes
<alex_> I can only warn you that I don't have any problems in Kubuntu
<alex_> whereas I had problems in SuSE
<intelikey> coreire yes based on debian.  http://ubuntu.com
<alex_> although SuSE is wicked now
<alex_> has the Kickoff meny and everything
<m0nk3ym4n> I'm still getting the same error in gFTP
<alex_> but slow as hell
<m0nk3ym4n> How do I authenticate before identifying USER?
<m0nk3ym4n> Error 530
<dbglt> hi! Small problem! On my laptop the button to change brightness is FN+Up/Down ... when I press it, the brightness changes... then right after that the X server resets. Any ideas what's going on? :\
<coreire> lol, ok thanks minataku
<klees> is anyone having problems building ATI drivers with the new 2.6.20 kernel???
<m0nk3ym4n> for ftp how do I authenticate before identifying user?
<goodthing> hmm, kde needs a css editor like cssedit works, that would attract some people i think :)
<Minataku> coreire: np ^^
* Jucato doesn't know cssedit.. wonders if Quanta does the same
<coreire> alex_ suse isn't free is it?
<alex_> anyone had any luck installing Apache2/PHP5/MySQL on Kubuntu Desktop?
<Dr_willis> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<alex_> coreire: openSuse is free
<alex_> coreire: there is an enterprise version with support
<alex_> Dr_willis: thank you kindly sir
* Dr_willis rubs the Lamp
<intelikey> Jucato what's cssedit ?
<Dr_willis> Darn no Hot Jenie Babe! :)
<Jucato> intelikey: dunno: <goodthing> hmm, kde needs a css editor like cssedit works, that would attract some people i think :)
<alex_> Dr_willis: there is always hope ;)
<coreire> will check up on that, the wasnt an opensuse last time i was at it as far as i know. Is it stable? And i'm gonna start with Kubuntu anyway, just downloaded the 4 gig dvd image, cant let it go to waste :p
<Dr_willis> i tried opensuse the other day... they really really screw up with the default kde/gnome layouts..
<ssmasud__> which is the best MIXER(volume control) software for ubuntu
<intelikey> Jucato no mention in packages... i'll go juggle for it i guess.
<LjL> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<LjL> but seriously... the best *mixer*? they all have the same controls...
<alex_> SuSE isn't all that bad
<ssmasud__> LjL..i mean with maximum options....
<intelikey> LjL mmm aumix -vs- alsamixer ?
<alex_> but Kubuntu is just by far more stable and smoother and faster and better and nicer and...
<LjL> ssmasud__: what intelikey said then.
<LjL> i'll add amixer
<ssmasud__> LjL ok....
<LjL> actually, i think i'd *start* with amixer, if you want options.
<goodthing> Jucato: no the dialog of adding stuff and checking code smoothly is how such editor should work imo, it's just perfect. quanta does not do that i am afraid.
<intelikey> ssmasud__ but kmix is the default    no?
<m0nk3ym4n> 530 Must perform authentication before identifying USER. why do I get this error when trying to connecting via FTP?
<coreire> also, i will be installing a 64-bit cpu within the next few weeks. Will kubuntu work on it? And are the apps compiled for 64 or will i have to compile all from source?
<coreire> *most of the apps
<ssmasud__> intelikey..yes kmix is default
<LjL> coreire: they're compiled. however certain apps are simply not available
<klees> is anyone familiar with this error Beryl:  Checking for non power of two texture support   : failed
<klees> i have a Radeon 9800 Pro
<klees> i was able to get Beryl+AIGLX working on the LiveCD
<LjL> try #ubuntu-effects
* intelikey is too sleepy to question any answers tonight.
<klees> k thx
<coreire> LjL: Is it possible to get the source of those apps and compile them myself or am i over-simplifying things?
<ssmasud__> intelikey....but its a text based mixer
<coreire> the ones that arent available i mean
<LjL> coreire, the apps that are not available compiled are such because either 1) the source is not quite portable 2) they come in binary-only form
<LjL> coreire: you can run [some]  32-bit apps on 64-bit, but i don't know exactly what's involved with that. it's certainly harder than just running 32-bit
<LjL> examples that i know of are Flash and WINE
<LjL> and proprietary applications in general - they often come in 32-bit only form
<coreire> ok, but if i just do a 32-bit install and just use 32bit apps it'll all be fine and dandy?
<LjL> coreire: yeah
<LjL> 64-bit theoretically gives you a speed advantage, that's all. i don't know how perceptible that is
<mena> Dr_Willis, So i dont need a firewall if i was using Xp and kubuntu
<coreire> i'll just try a separate install and if i think its worth it i'll change. Thanks
<Dr_willis> mena,  depends on your paranoia level and how you got the systems set up.
<mena> Dr_Willis, i setup Xp first then kubuntu if that what you mean
<jarn> When I run any games that are full screen, as soon as they run, X changes my resolution to whatever resolution the game runs at and scanlines appear. This persists even after I have closed the program.
<m0nk3ym4n> 530 Must perform authentication before identifying USER. why do I get this error when trying to connecting via FTP?
<Dr_willis> mena,  i mean how your network is setup.
<mena> Dr_willis, okay
<Dr_willis> mena,  you just decribed what you did.. but that really gave no real info. :)
<dawn> anyone here play halflife via wine>?
<mena> Dr_willis, okay
<Dr_willis> Halflife - the game that made me give up on PC gaming.... :)
<dawn> lol
<Dr_willis> Oh wait that was Halflife2
<Dr_willis> :)
<dawn> lol
<dawn> know a quick way to set the default vid. settings?
<m0nk3ym4n> "give up"??
<m0nk3ym4n> WHy?
<Dr_willis> spend $50 for a game... enter 100 key serial #.. connect to server to actually UNENCRYPT the game... server is down.....
<dawn> it was opengl and I changed it to d3d
<m0nk3ym4n> Steam had a rough start, it's probably the best thing out there now
<Dr_willis> so on the day of release.. ya couldent play the game..
<dawn> Steam is nice
<Dr_willis> Steam is anotyer reason i gave up on it...
<dawn> I remote installed all my games
<m0nk3ym4n> lol no one feels bad for you
<dawn> I was playing h;1 and h;2 on kubuntu!
<m0nk3ym4n> Steam is the best way to distribute games
<dawn> *nod*
<Dr_willis> theres better ways that are not as intrusive...
<dawn> intrusive?
<m0nk3ym4n> Ok ya Open Source and Free
<dawn> how so
<m0nk3ym4n> but
<m0nk3ym4n> you don't get the quality of games via that mehtod
<Dr_willis> of course ya would think they could cut the cost a little bit.... since they saved $$
<Dr_willis> quality.. yea.. right...
* Dr_willis goes back to playing Frozzenbubble
<Dr_willis> :)
<m0nk3ym4n> lol alright man you keep playin Tuxracer, Frozen Bubble, and Nexuiz
<dawn> lol
<dawn> I love hl2
<m0nk3ym4n> Let me know how fast you get bored
<dawn> haha
<Dr_willis> Right now - i dont even think i can legally GIVE my Hl2 game to my brother to play
<Dr_willis> i made it to the dunebuggy part of HL2 and got bored...
<Dr_willis> not even sure how far along that was.
<dawn> 1/3
<dawn> of the way
<Dr_willis> at least it wasent as annoying as Painkiller was :)
<m0nk3ym4n> HL2 was a great game
<m0nk3ym4n> and Episode 1 was ever better
<dawn> it still is
<m0nk3ym4n> even
<m0nk3ym4n> and I'm no dumbass fanboy
<dawn> I love the graphic detail
<Dr_willis> 'someone stole the soruce code... delay the game!'   :)
<dawn> better then doom
<dawn> better then quake
<Dr_willis> gee.. lets compare games that are 10+ yrs old...
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> M.U.L.E Rules!
<dawn> classic games!
<m0nk3ym4n> lol
<dawn> I miss playing quake
<Dr_willis> I couldent even get quake working the other day...
<m0nk3ym4n> Anyone remember Lode Runner?
<dawn> OMG
<m0nk3ym4n> Sierra games?
<Dr_willis> C64 emulation rules.
<Dr_willis> "Dungeon Master" on the Amiga - that rocked.
<Dr_willis> Worms! :) not that lame new 3d stuff/versions  either...
<LjL> which reminds me i still haven't played superfrog since christmas
<LjL> (wow, the ubuntu spellcheck wordlist has "superfrog"?!)
<Dr_willis> The only game i can actually REmber playing through to the end... was "Startopia" worth grabbing if you like Sim-Spation type games. :)
<Dr_willis> oh wait - i did play Darwinia through to the end.. another grab if ya find it game.. also has a Linux Port. ;)
<m0nk3ym4n> Darwinia is good
<Dr_willis> Saw Darwinia for $10 the other day
<m0nk3ym4n> I played that till the end
<devilsadvocate> !offtopic :D
<dawn> I enjoyed playing quake with zeus bots installed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic :d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<devilsadvocate> !offtopic
<Dr_willis> i can honestly say at that $$ its a MUST get game.
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<devilsadvocate> :D
<dawn> well blame me
<Dr_willis> kuake!
<Dr_willis> :)
<dawn> I asked a question about resetting some vid settings
<Dr_willis> I think we need to take the "SecondLife" code and make a MMORPG WindowManger
<Jucato> lol
<Dr_willis> KecondKlife
<Jucato> seKondlife
<dawn> KgetaLife
<Dr_willis> SecondWife = MMORPG about Bigomy.
<Dr_willis> :)
<jarn> When I run any games that are full screen, as soon as they run, X changes my resolution to whatever resolution the game runs at and scanlines appear. This persists even after I have closed the program.
<dawn> hmmm I was running at 1024x768 fine
<dawn> then made stupid change from gl(whatever) to d3d
<dawn> I broked it
<dawn> :(
<Dr_willis> speaking of games.. i may go try to play Oblovian some more... i WANT to like the game.. but it just... looks great.. but dosent seem to be that much fun... :)
<alex_> anyone knows how to add a shutdown button to the panel?
<alex_> there is logout/lock buttons, but not shutdown
<Jucato> alex_: the logout functions as the shutdown too
<osiris> alex_: make a icon with kdesu poweroff as the command
<alex_> thanks
<alex_> I'll try that
<osiris> it will ask for the password that way
<alex_> password?
<osiris> only root users should be able to shutdown the system
<osiris> just like doing sudo poweroff, but this will give you a dialog box that asks for the password
<alex_> -.-
<alex_> isn't there an easier way
<dawn> ctril-alt-del
<alex_> one button
<dawn> hold down power button
<alex_> just like the logout button logs off without any dialogs I want to be able to shutdown the system the same way
<alex_> lo
<alex_> lol
<alex_> oh com'n
<alex_> anyone?
<dawn> heh
<dawn> power switch?
<dawn> instantaneous shutdown
<dawn> :)
<alex_> no
<dawn> 'puter won;t like you later
<dawn> im surprised that the developers did not place that in
<dawn> but hey, its not windows, so like why do you need to ever shutdown
<alex_> cause it's a laptop...
<alex_> ...
<alex_> ...
<alex_> ?
<alex_> makes sense?
<dawn> oh well in that case
<dawn> use the power button
<alex_> nope
<alex_> doesn't work
<alex_> not on this model
<dawn> in my zd7000 it does
<alex_> anyway isn't there anyway to include a one button shutdown?
<dawn> well when you click log off it goes to the other screena dn you can shutdown from there
<alex_> lol, I want to be able to do it in one click
<dawn> pikcy pikcy
<dawn> Picky*
<alex_> aren't we all?
<dawn> aye..
<alex_> isn't it why we use linux?
<alex_> to have more freedom and to be able to do more things than we can in windows/
<osiris> i use it cause of the chicks
<alex_> ?
<dawn> ...and not billy warez... yes
<dawn> I use it for the chicks as well
<dawn> <---elite geek
<dawn> :P
<alex_> lol
<alex_> ok
<alex_> back to the discussion of putting a one button shutdown option
<alex_> so
<alex_> ...
<alex_> anyone?
<alex_> any suggestions?
<dawn> I dont know..
<alex_> You're Fired!
<alex_> :D
<osiris> nor do i. i want a password protected power off
<alex_> You're fired as well!
<Minataku> I'd rather someone be free to shut my computer down instead of just unplug it
<alex_> both of you... pack your files
<alex_> and had back to windows
* dawn gives the *finger*
<word> the log out button leads you to a shutdown option -use it-
<dawn> thats what I told him
<alex_> * speaks loudly into the phone - SECURITY *
<osiris> for the record, i am in windows right now, so eh.
<word> hiss!
<dawn> so eh...
<alex_> I am in Vista and Kubuntu at the same time :$
<dawn> more like doh!
<osiris> some of us have to work for a living
<alex_> I have to study for a living too :|
<dawn> and some of us have to play for a living
<larson9999> in light of the school sub getting 40 years for pr0n, maybe a one button shutoff isn't such a bad idea :)
<dawn> hah
<alex_> lol
<dawn> thats just lame
<larson9999> god i hope some sanity gets into the picture and she gets off and compensated justly.
<osiris> we should all pack our drives in thermite, and wire up the "hot-switch"
<dawn> what wrong with northeastern ppl these days
<osiris> dawn: they're cold, and covered in snow. thats what
<dawn> lightbright terrorists
<dawn> gimmie a break
<Minataku> Indeed
<larson9999> lol
<osiris> no one escapes the quad laser
<will> does anyone know how to search for filess/folders from the command prompt (please be specific, I'm new to linux)
<yuriy> i wish we were covered in snow!
<Minataku> If anyone should be blamed and sued it's the dumbass who thought it was a damn bomb
<yuriy> will: locate
<yuriy> !locate
<ubotu> locate is a command-line utility, but to keep the cache up-to-date you will have to run: sudo updatedb
<alex_> !TakeOverTheWorld
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about takeovertheworld - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alex_> awwwww
<osiris> will: cat and grep can be effective too
<Hektik_Ninja> hey can you guys help me with splashscreens??
<will> thanks guys.
<Jucato> Hektik_Ninja: which splash screen?
<will> yuriy: will that search all partitions?
<alex_> Jucato: the pr0n one
<Hektik_Ninja> umm the one that boots
<alex_> Jucato: :D
<Hektik_Ninja> soemthing to do with grub
<dawn> mmm grub
<Minataku> Watch out with GRUB splash screens, if it messes up GRUB will turn invisible
<alex_> install kubuntu-grub-splashimages
<Jucato> Hektik_Ninja: hm. ok.. it's called a bootsplash, and the one Kubuntu uses is USplash
<Minataku> It'll still work properly
<alex_> I installed it
<Jucato> no
<alex_> works nicely
<Minataku> You just won't be able to see it
<Jucato> he's talking about the bootsplash
<Jucato> (I think)
<Jucato> lol
<Hektik_Ninja> I'm ubuntu right now, switching to kubuntu
<Minataku> So am I
<yuriy> will: everything that's mounted
<yuriy> will: partitions are a little different in linux ;)
<Hektik_Ninja> yes bootsplash is right
<Jucato> Hektik_Ninja: you're talking about the animated splash screen with the logo and progress bar right?
<Hektik_Ninja> Yes I am
<Jucato> yep that's the bootsplash (grub splash is the screen you see on the menu)
<will> yuriy: neither updatedb nor locate (filename) seems to be working.  command not found.
<Minataku> !slocate
<Hektik_Ninja> how to get bootsplash up and running, I have it dld
<ubotu> slocate: Secure replacement of findutil's locate. In component main, is extra. Version 3.1-1 (edgy), package size 29 kB, installed size 152 kB
<Minataku> Use that instead
<Minataku> slocate > locate
<Jucato> Hektik_Ninja: what do you mean?
<shinigami> hi .. i'm trying to put this line "xhost +" in my rc.local .. in edgy when it boot up, it always say, "load video failed".. but after i enter the kde, and type xhost +, its ok..how come?
<yuriy> but why would it say command not found?
<Hektik_Ninja> don't I have to put it in a certain folder or something?
<Minataku> shinigami: X has to be running first
<Hektik_Ninja> X?
<Minataku> X, short for X11R7
<Jucato> Hektik_Ninja: huh? no
<Minataku> X11R7 short for X Window System Version 11 Release 7
<shinigami> Minataku: how do i make "xhost +" load up automatically then?
<Hektik_Ninja> I have to have that??
<shinigami> after X running
<Jucato> Hektik_Ninja: what are you trying to do in the first place
<Minataku> shinigami: TBH I don't know
<shinigami> because in dapper, i used to do the same but no error..only edgy would
<Minataku> I might be wrong about X needing to be running
<shinigami> what's tbh?
<shinigami> !tbh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tbh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hektik_Ninja> Jucato: I'm trying to get this bootsplash thing to work :/
<Minataku> The big game has fried my brain and I'm not even watching it
<Jucato> shinigami: to be honest
<goodthing> will: alternatively you can do 'find / -name phrase*'
<Minataku> TBH: To Be Honest
<shinigami> oh
<will> bash: slocate: command not found
<Jucato> Hektik_Ninja: if you installed Ubuntu it should be using the Ubuntu usplash already
<Minataku> will: You have to install it
<yuriy> Hektik_Ninja: you want to install a new theme? where are you getting it?
<gala> /join
<Minataku> It isn't provided stock for some stupid reason
<will> ok
<Hektik_Ninja> www.kde-look.org
<Hektik_Ninja> Just a new bootsplash thing!!
<Jucato> Hektik_Ninja: oh no.... unfortunately, you can't use the bootsplash themes from kde-look
<Hektik_Ninja> orly?
<gala> guys
<gala> i've been installed kubuntu
<Jucato> yes rly, because the themes in kde-look use either fbsplash or spashy engines, Kubuntu uses USplash
<gala> now is my first time... and now for chatting I using Konversation IRC
<Jucato> !usplash | Hektik_Ninja
<ubotu> Hektik_Ninja: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Jucato> Hektik_Ninja: unless you see a bootsplash that's specifically for usplash
<Hektik_Ninja> I have to have usplash boot things then.  Got it
<will> Minataku: my computer is really messed up.  I'm trying to discover if some of the files that I backed up are hidden somewhere on my computer.  In the backup process I somehow managed to move my entire home folder to media/sda5/will.  HOWEVER, all (and only) the text docs (.doc, .sxw, etc) copied the names without any substance (size = 0 bytes).  I was going to search for one of the files to see if an intact version of the file exists somewhere on the comp
<Hektik_Ninja> but then what do I do when I dl it?
<yuriy> gala: welcome :)
<will> Minataku: if I can avoid installing anything, I'd prefer to.  Doesn't linux have a search function built in?
<Jucato> Hektik_Ninja: see that wiki page to see how to install new usplash themes. but I repeat, you can't use the ones on kde-look unless they specifically mention that they're for usplash
<Minataku> will: You copied them and didn't check?
<Hektik_Ninja> Okay I got that
<osiris> sounds like symbolic links maybee
<DaSkreech> Yo yo yo
<Hektik_Ninja> Thanx
<DaSkreech> ssmasud_: Hey how goes it?
<will> Minataku: it's a long story (much of which I don't understand) but I was upgrading to Edgy.  As it was downloading I decided I should backup my recent files.  I went to stop the dl, but it had quit on its own.  As far as I can tell nothing was installed.  However, after that I discovered that suddenly didn't have adminstrative access in the GUI. I restarted and found that I couldn't log into the gui at all.  I've been trying to back up from the command prompt
<DaSkreech> will: That kinda sucks
<will> DaSkreech: word.
<will> any body know why a file name would copy to another location without copying the rest of the info in the file?
<Minataku> will: Ouch
<DaSkreech> will: http://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=microsoftword9su.png
<will> darthdual: nice. ha
<DaSkreech> will: I'll assume that' the wrong auto-complete :)
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> I miss phones that just made phone calls
<will> so, anyone know why file names would copy without the substance behind them?  or more importantly, how I might find the substance hidden in some dark corner of my hard drive (which I think is corrupted and in serious need or a repartioning)
<Minataku> That's why I love the ITT Rotary Desk Phone I have
<Minataku> Got it at a local consignment shop for a mint
<Minataku> Pre-modified to have an RJ-11 cord, too :D
<muylaert> galera alguem pode me ajudar a instalar o flash no firefox? ele nao funfa sozinho de jeito nenhum
<DaSkreech> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<DaSkreech> will: Will other than accidental making a symlink I'd say your file system is messed up?
<gaytan> hola
<will> DaSkreech:  yeah, I agree.  do you have any other suggestions on how to search the disk for the file name to make sure real quick that there's not another copy of it somewhere
<DaSkreech> locate ?
<will> DaSkreech: yeah, that function has apparently been lost.  is that the only one you know?
<DaSkreech> Thats the easy one
<DaSkreech> can you do a find?
<DaSkreech> or a grep?
<will> greap filename?
<will> grep
<DaSkreech> will: ls -R / | grep filename
<DaSkreech> assuming it's not some insanely common string like log
<Jucato> find / -name 'filename' ?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Yeah I asked if he could do find
<DaSkreech> assuming that will is a he :)
<devilsadvocate> will, try locate <filename>
<DaSkreech> devilsadvocate: he doesn't have locate
<devilsadvocate> ah
<devilsadvocate> interesting
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Minataku> !findutil
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about findutil - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> !findutils
<ubotu> findutils: utilities for finding files--find, xargs, and locate. In component main, is required. Version 4.2.27-3 (edgy), package size 290 kB, installed size 1316 kB
<Minataku> Okay, that is screwed up
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> I tried installing Linux on my little brother's computer and files mysteriously vanished there too
<Minataku> Eventually the computer failed entirely
<Minataku> Not that it was 100% in the first place
<goodthing> in would take a live-cd for this one
<DaSkreech> well that might explain a lot :)
<goodthing> *i
<DaSkreech> goodthing: Unless it was teh power or CPU that went
<DaSkreech>  then it really doesn't matter
<Minataku> Suffice it to say GCC vanished without a trace
<will>  hey guys.  sorry got caught up on something else.  I'll try all of your suggestions and get back to you in a sec
<goodthing> o boy, better run from live-cd to backup and never go back
<will> ok.  I think the reason I didn't have locate is I'm booting in the maintenance shell because my file system is f'd.  I got ls -R / ... to work though and it only showed one listing of my file.  it didn't give details like location or size though, but I can probably assume that it only found one copy (the corrupted copy) right?
<DaSkreech> will: ls -lR if you like
<will> DaSkreech: I tried that and got a large output.  what am I supposed to be looking for in that?
* gabriel was known as "Munchkinguy" before the chat program crashed
<gabriel> Could someone please help me with my aforementioned Sound Card problem?
<DaSkreech> will: you should pipe it through grep for the file yo uare looking for
<DaSkreech> gabriel try /nick Munchkingguy if you want the name back
<will> will that only search my root folder (which is on a different partition from my home folder, where the file was originally but no longer appears to be)?
<dbglt> my X server crashes whenever I adjust my laptop screen's brightness up or down. Any ideas what could be causing this?
<Munchkinguy> I ran alsaconf, but after it was finished and I pressed OK, there was no change.
<DaSkreech> will: It will saerch whatever path you give it
<will> thnks.
<DaSkreech> If you only want to search your home folder then try ls -lR ~ | grep <filename>
<K`zan> or try "locate <filename>
<K`zan> "
<K`zan> :-)
<DaSkreech> :)
* Jucato notes that locate only works with an updated db... so new files aren't immediately included for locate.
<will> DaSkreech: ok.  it keeps finding one file. is there a way to get it to give me some details about that file (location, size)
<DaSkreech> ls -l <path/to/file>
<will__> hi all, I had to recompile amarok to support my zen creative player, but now I need to redo mp3 support, how do I rerun that script that enables mp3 for amarok?
<will> ok one last question, I promise.  If I boot to a live cd is there any reason that I would be able to find these files with some substance when I can't do so now from the maintenance command prompt?
<eddie> hi
<DaSkreech> !mp3 | will__
<ubotu> will__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> will: Ded HDD?
<will__> ive been there, but they dont give you the name of the script to run, and im caught between two installs, I can still play mp3s on my harddrive, but not on my player
<devilsadvocate> is there any really good djvu reader on linux/kde ?
<devilsadvocate> possibly with the capability of taking notes and such
<eddie> I'm having problems with my broadcom 4309 wireless card, new to linux and to IRC. can ayone help?
<will> DaSkreech: what do you mean?
<DaSkreech> will: A dead hard drive would stop you from seeing that file
<DaSkreech> Other than that you should be good
<DaSkreech> will__: Wait you need mp3 support on the Zen?
<DaSkreech> devilsadvocate: What's a djvu?
<will__> yea, its totally wierd, if I copy the mp3 of zen onto harddrive, i can play it, but playing it from the zen it gives "no input plugin"
<devilsadvocate> djvu is this newish format e-books are coming in nowadays
<devilsadvocate> last few years i guess
<devilsadvocate> some kind of image compression technology
<DaSkreech> Ah
<DaSkreech> I think okular supports them
<will> DaSkreech: I can see the file.  and I can copy  the file.  but the file is empty (there's a name and extension, but it's 0 bytes in size)  it only did this to document files.  all of my pdf and picture/video/music files copied over fine
<heretic_> hi all
<DaSkreech> will: do you still have the originals?
<devilsadvocate> found it DaSkreech  - djvulibre-plugin . its int the repos
<eddie> hi
<will> no
<heretic_> in my kdm login and in ati control panel fonts are unreadeble
<heretic_> what can i do please
<glimmung> DaSkreech: i changed my nick to avoid confusion, im will___, im the one with zen problems
<DaSkreech> glimmung: I saw Thanks for notifiying me though
<will> the originals were in my home folder.  trying to learn how to copy them to an external fat32 drive, I somehow moved (not copied) the files to /media/sda5/ (which I thought was the external, but turns out its on my internal disk somewhere)  the files are still at /media/sda5/will but there is no content behind the names
<glimmung> yeah so amarok now sees, and reads from zen, but wont play
<DaSkreech> glimmung: so you can't play through amarok directly from the Zen?
<glimmung> correct
<glimmung> but if i copy from zen onto local, then play it works fine
<DaSkreech> glimmung: Not sure that's pretty much out of my expertise.try in #amarok
<glimmung> so I think its because i recompiled amarok with mtp support, I broke the mp3 support
<DaSkreech> will: SOrry man
<jarn> When I run any games that are full screen, as soon as they run, X changes my resolution to whatever resolution the game runs at and scanlines appear. This persists even after I have closed the program.
<glimmung> so you dont by any chance know the name of the script at firstrun of amarok that enables mp3 support?
<will> DaSkreech:  thanks for your help. no worries.  I hate to lose the files, but they are not critical
<DaSkreech> glimmung: libxine--extracodecs?
<devilsadvocate> glimmung, i doubt there is a script - to get  mp3 support you need to install gstreamer-plugins
<DaSkreech> will: Yeah I know what you mean
<glimmung> usually holding down ctrl+alt+ +/- will change your screen res
<DaSkreech> will: how much stuff were you backing up?
<glimmung> but the irony is i already have them
<eddie> does anyone have experience with broadcom wireless nic's?
<devilsadvocate> glimmung, i thing you have some other problem
<devilsadvocate> similar to something i have
<devilsadvocate> i cant stream from a network
<devilsadvocate> stream mp3 eve
<devilsadvocate> while locally i can play anything
<devilsadvocate> stream mp3, ogg, nothing works
<devilsadvocate> same error
<DaSkreech> !wireless | eddie
<ubotu> eddie: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<eddie> thank you
<DaSkreech> Whooot! Herd 3 :0
<cj_> hello jucato
<Jucato> hi cj_
<cj_> what is the ym for philippines
<cj_> in this chanel
<Jucato> the ym? huh?
<Jucato> !ph
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<Jucato> you mean the Philippine channel?
<cj_> yap
<cj_> yup
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Popular I see :)
<Jucato> DaSkreech: nah :P
<cj_> thanks Jucato
<Jucato> no problem
<cj_> do you remmember me
<lorderunion> hi. i just upgraded my computers motherboard, processor and ram, and now kubuntu won't boot. it gets to the loading progress bar, but just hangs.
<Jucato> yep yep
<lorderunion> 10 minutes ago, it finished loading the bar, hit the nvidia splash, and then no video, which put my monitor to sleep
<DaSkreech> lorderunion: drop to the grub prompt and remove quiet
<lorderunion> ok
<DaSkreech>  it's the worse option every put into a distro :(
<lorderunion> going to do that now. im on my girlfriends laptop heh
<DaSkreech> Might give you an idea where it broke
<DaSkreech> lorderunion: also hope you have a live Cd :0
<DaSkreech> :-)
<lorderunion> yeah i have a live cd around here somewhere.
<lorderunion> i dont see a quer mode in grub. (v0.97)
<lorderunion> quiet*
<Jucato> lorderunion: in the menu.lst entry for the kernel you are booting into
<DaSkreech> Jucato: he'd have to do it live
<DaSkreech> he can't boot :)
<Jucato> DaSkreech: I know...
<lorderunion> boot into the live cd?
<Jucato> but actually, he can do it in the GRUB menu
<Jucato> lorderunion: you can see your GRUB menu, right?
<lorderunion> i see a list of kernel versions, with each having a (recovery mode),. and then memttest86+
<lorderunion> yeah im in that now
<Jucato> lorderunion: ok, now, go to the kernel version you want to boot into and hit 'e'
<Jucato> e = edit
<lorderunion> ok done
<lorderunion> root, kerenel, initrd, savedefault, boot
<Jucato> then go the line where you see the kernel options with "ro quiet splash"
<lorderunion> i dont see that
<Jucato> DaSkreech: actually he might have to remove "splash"
<Jucato> lorderunion:  the kernel line
<lorderunion> (and thanks for the help btw)
<lorderunion> oh i see it now.
<Jucato> lorderunion: hit 'e' again to edit
<lorderunion> remove "ro quiet splash" ?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I didn't have to. It just came up in teh hard to rad blue writing but ti's there
<Jucato> no, remove "splash" only
<lorderunion> ok
<Jucato> DaSkreech: but he's having video problems right?
<lorderunion> then enter?
<Jucato> lorderunion: yep, then press 'b' to boot
<DaSkreech> Jucato: *shrugs* He said it's not booting
<lorderunion> ok its going
<DaSkreech> I don't know where it stops
<lorderunion> hda: drive not ready for command
<Jucato> DaSkreech: <lorderunion> 10 minutes ago, it finished loading the bar, hit the nvidia splash, and then no video, which put my monitor to sleep
<lorderunion> yeah its there right now
<lorderunion> says "hda: drive not ready for command", and a few numbers before that string, btw
<DaSkreech> Is your / on hda ?
<lorderunion> i believe hda is one of my cdrom drives
<Jucato> lorderunion: but it still continues booting?
<lorderunion> not sure why its a cdrom, but thats what it is
<lorderunion> jucato: no
<lorderunion> its hanging there right now, flashing cursor
* Jucato scratches his chin... weird...
<lorderunion> i _really_ dont want to have to reinstall kubuntu, heh. ive got a ton of data that i'd like to not lose
<devilsadvocate> djview crashed ny X  :|
* lorderunion going to get live cd out of front room
<devilsadvocate> lorderunion, what seems to be the problm?
<jacksprat> hi, i was trying to get samba to work with cups and when i print, using smbspool smb://username:password@SERVER/PRINTER 1 username Test 1 test.txt, the domain controller complains that i'm logging in as cupsys, what could be the problem? i'm using kubuntu 3.5
<shinigami> how to check version of kubuntu i'm using from console?
<Jucato> !version | shinigami
<ubotu> shinigami: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<lorderunion> devilsadvocate: my installation of kubuntu hangs at the loading screen. we removed the splash and it says "hda drive not ready for command". hda is one of my cd rom drives i belive
<devilsadvocate> lorderunion, your harddrive is sda?
<Jucato> lorderunion: where did you install Kubuntu? did you recently switch hard drive positions in the bcable?
<Jucato> cable*
<crazy_bus> I need to get a new harddrive and I was wondering if all types worked with kubuntu.  Is it a better idea to get a SATA one or the other types or does it not matter?
<shinigami> No LSB modules are available.?
<Jucato> shinigami: but does it still output the version?
<DaSkreech> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<shinigami> Jucato: no..
<lorderunion> i might have switched the position of them in the ide cable. i just rebooted the computer and i just noticed an ide chanel 2 master is coming up as empty
<underdog5004> man, viewing remote files w/ kaffeine is a pain in the tush
<lorderunion> but ive got 1 dvd drive, 1 cdrom and 2 hard drives. both cds are on the same cable, and the hds are on another
<madar> hello, looking for a little help with a software raid device
<Jucato> lorderunion: then you need to adjust that in GRUB too
<lorderunion> ok going to grub
<DaSkreech> crazy_bus: I've never seen a problem with different kinds
<DaSkreech> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<lorderunion> jucato: ok im in grub now
<Jucato> lorderunion: where is your linux partition located now?
<lorderunion> random question, would "recovery mode" help me out at all?
<underdog5004> lorderunion, if you're handy with the CLI
<Jucato> lorderunion: not if you switched hard drive positions
<lorderunion> im pretty handy with cli i suppose.
<Jucato> primary master = hda; primary slave = hdb; secondary master = hdc; secondary slave = hdd
<lorderunion> im not a complete ingrate with it at least
<Jucato> ingrate = someone who's not grateful :)
<lorderunion> linux is on hdc
<lorderunion> and lol
<DaSkreech> lol @ and lol
<lorderunion> and thinking about it again, i did not change the position of the drives on the ide cable
<Jucato> ...
<lorderunion> (sorry)
<Jucato> but if Linux is in hdc, why is it looking at hda?
<lorderunion> (its been a long weekend. took me two days to get here)
<lorderunion> i really have no idea
<lorderunion> i should probably just reinstall linux
<madar> not seeing much on device nodes there, my question is that I ran ./MAKEDEV md in /dev and it created md nodes (or maybe they were already there) in .static/dev my question is can I simply point to these nodes in my raidtab and go or do I need to do something more?
<Jucato> hm... not really
<DaSkreech> lorderunion: Or you could fix this
<DaSkreech>  :)
<Jucato> reinstall not always the solution
<lorderunion> that way all of my progs are tuned up to my new arch
<Jucato> new arch?
<lorderunion> yeah. went from a duron to sempron
<Jucato> lorderunion: well, first you have to first make sure where Linux is installed, drive and partition
<lorderunion> do i have access to a command line within grub?
<Jucato> only a grub command prompt
<lorderunion> lame
<lorderunion> oh hold up. cripes
<lorderunion> i just noticed i removed the splash on an older kernel version
<lorderunion> let me try that on the newest. im sorry again
<Jucato> lorderunion: hm... ok...
<lorderunion> heh yeah nevermind. same problem
<Jucato> still looking for hda?
<lorderunion> yeah, drive not ready for command
<Jucato> is something inside your CD Rom?
<Jucato> cd drive*
<lorderunion> nope
<Jucato> hm...
<lorderunion> startup screen for bios again and i also just noticed that my other cd drive isnt showing up in the list.
<Jucato> do you know exactly which drive & partition linux is in?
<lorderunion> maybe its a bad ide cable, or a bad ide connection? could that be causing this problem with booting into linux?
<Jucato> hdc_?
<lorderunion> and no i do not.
* Jucato is not that familiar with the grub prompt... :(
<lorderunion> im pretty sure its in hdc,but i dont know exactly
<DaSkreech> What does the grub prompt say?
<lorderunion> when you type help?
<DaSkreech> the line that you deleted ro splash quiet from
<iiwdpn> i`ve had problems w/ lose power connectors
<lorderunion> ./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-386 root=UUID=25a26989-094e-483b-bb29-ceecf8225e3e ro quiet splash
<DaSkreech> Blast I hate UUIDs for troubleshooting
<DaSkreech> On the upside we know that it's finding the right partition :0
<DaSkreech> There is no way it can hide
<lorderunion> weird...i removed splash again and im not geting the hda error anymore
<lorderunion> but still not loading. its hanging at "boot" now. heh
<lorderunion> yay! (sarcasm(
<DaSkreech> lorderunion: Boot up with the Live CD I'll wager you can't see your hard drives
<lorderunion> ok
<lorderunion> removed the flppy drive from my bios settings because i was tired of seeing errors for it not being there, heh
<bill57785> anyone know a good hex editor?
<DaSkreech> !find hex
<ubotu> Found: libconvert-binhex-perl, dssi-plugin-hexter, ghex, ghextris, hex (and 9 others)
<lorderunion> ghextris is a game
<lorderunion> lol it wont boot from cd
<lorderunion> wtf
<DaSkreech> What does it say?
<DaSkreech> Hi Hobbsee
<lorderunion> Boot from CD:
<lorderunion> for almost a minute now
<lorderunion> theres got to be a problem with the ide setup
<Hobbsee> hey DaSkreech
<LaserJock> hi Hobbsee
<lorderunion> checking ide cables now
<DaSkreech> lorderunion: Ok well play with that make sure all the devices turn up in the BIOS then dial us back
<lorderunion> sounds good
<lorderunion> thanks for the help guys
<bill57785> I really need to get a hex editor
<lorderunion> bll
<lorderunion> bbl*
<aseigo> bill57785: khexedit =0
<DaSkreech> bill57785: try msg ubotu find hex
<Hobbsee> heya LaserJock!
<bill57785> aseigo: what are you trying to say?
<DaSkreech> bill57785: He's saying apt-get install khexedit
<bill57785> ok....sry, I've only used Linux for a month or two
<bill57785> and it came with everything I really needed
<DaSkreech> bill57785: No problem do you use adept?
<bill57785> yes
<flaccid> pcbsd rules :)
<bill57785> but where do I get the package for khexedit?
<flaccid> !find khexedit
<ubotu> Found: khexedit
<flaccid> !khexedit
<ubotu> khexedit: KDE hex editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 362 kB, installed size 1164 kB
<flaccid> its in universe
<DaSkreech> bill57785: Ok press alt+space and type adept then press enter
<eddie> hello
<DaSkreech> Yo
<eddie> I need some help on using ndiswrapper
<DaSkreech> bill57785: in the search bar type hex
<DaSkreech> You should get some hits for hex editors
<DaSkreech>  If you don't see khexedit then ping me
<bill57785> k
<eddie> i checked out the wifi docs what i did learn was my card (broadcom 4309)isnt supported by the bc43xx driver. I tried typing what it said into the terminal but it didnt seem to work
<bill57785> do I need to be in gnome to run adept?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> you can be in kde
<bill57785> hmmm
<bill57785> well why isn't it loading then?
<bill57785> it shows it is loading in the taskbar
<bill57785> and then it just disappears
<Hobbsee> run it a second time?
<Ruidoso_Silencio> good night everyone... I have some troubles here trying to run xsane... it crashes with some gtk error messages
<bill57785> tried
<bill57785> I tried the run command box, alt+space, and even just going into the programs list
<bill57785> they all do the same thing
<spiderx> wazap
<Ruidoso_Silencio> hello spiderx :-\
<DaSkreech> bill57785: Want to try the CLI?
<bill57785> I'll try anything
<bill57785> ^_^ this way I can learn and become more experienced
<crimsun> mmm amarok 1.4.5.
<bill57785> I like command line anyways....it's what I usually have to do to do almost any hack for my PSP
<dawn> you know having a wireless USB MS mouse work perfectly on kubuntu is a huge win
<dawn> just plug and go
<Hobbsee> bill57785: try sudo adept?
* Hobbsee notes kdesu doesnt like working, at times
<dawn> big sell for ppl
<Hobbsee> dawn: yay :)
<bill57785> ok, sudo worked
<bill57785> but adept shows khexedit
<bill57785> but it says it is broken
<phobiac> Are there any powerful graphing calculators for linux? I searched adept for "graphing" and the only graphing calc I find was graphmonkey, which works but I'm looking for one that can output a table as well as the graph.
<DaSkreech> bill57785: does it say why its broken?
<DaSkreech> phobiac: kplot?
<phobiac> DaSkreech: I'll check that out
<manchicken> phobiac: There aren't any in linux, but there are several for KDE and GNOME, and a few independent ones as well.
<phobiac> Odd, I can't find kplot. I'll try quickplot though.
<bill57785> well I uninstalled it
<bill57785> and clicked install
<bill57785> and the command line is still going
<bill57785> fingers crossed
<phobiac> Okay quickplot isn't a graphing calculator but it looks interesting. I'll have to check my sources.list again, I thought I enabled everything.
<manchicken> phobiac: Look in adept for plot or graphing
<DaSkreech> bill57785: How goes?
<Hobbsee> phobiac: gnuplot, kmplot are both good
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: you meant kmplot, btw
<DaSkreech> Thanks
<DaSkreech> never used it
<phobiac> I'll try those, thank you.
<DaSkreech> I'll guess bill57785 is ool
<DaSkreech> Night all
<phobiac> Night
<phobiac> Whoops too late
<phobiac> Hmm, Kmplot is nice but I'm looking for the table feature I know some TI calculators have. Tiemu looks promising though.
<eddie> hey guys, I'm having a problem with my broadcom 4309 wireless nic not enabeling. I'm new to linux, I have read the wifi docs on ubuntu.com, I found the bcw43xx driver doesnt support the 4309. I found ndisloader and I think I installed it. Then I try to follow the directions but what they say to type in the terminal doesn't work. I was just wondering if anyone could help.
<flaccid> pastebin the error
<flaccid> including the command
<eddie> i'm sorry, new to irc also. are you talking to me flaccid?
<flaccid> yes
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<phobiac> Ooo, tiemu is perfect. Anyone who wants a TI calculator but doesn't want to drop the $100+ for one should check it out.
<phobiac> It seems to not much like being resized though, unless that's beryl messing with it.
<crimsun> does anyone use a mysql database for amarok?
<crimsun> there seems to be a problem in feisty's amarok 1.4.5
<eddie> oh, ok. well I closed it all out. but It was telling me to blacklist the bcw43xx drivers and it told me to type sudo get blacklist something and it said bash: command not found
<crimsun> namely, amarok 1.4.5 is not communicating properly with mysql-server 5.0.32[-2] 
<flaccid> eddie: can't help without what that command was. can't find something if you don't know what it is.
<eddie> ok i'm sorry. I'm in Edgy, and it shows my wirless card in the network system settings, but it just wont enable.
<phobiac> eddie: Pop open a konsole (if you didn't close the one you had open) and see if it saved to your history.
<K`zan> How does one print to cups from the command line?
<phobiac> Well, I'm off. Night all.
<eddie> well I'll just start fresh tomorrow, thanks anyway
<neil> hello is anyone there?
<david> ello
<david> anyone here
<ForgeAus> well from #linux theres a poll its rather bad english but anyway I promised I'd send it to two friends... likely two people from here might at least see it...
<ForgeAus> http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/arklinux.org/arklinux/2006.1/iso/arklinux-2006.1.iso
<ForgeAus> oops wrong link
<ForgeAus> http://limcore.com/poll/2007/linux/take-poll/send.php?lang=en
<bica> que pasa con este canal, esta muerto??
<Jucato> !es | bica
<ubotu> bica: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<unix_infidel> lol, 300 people and dead, odd assessment.
<CainMadness> Need help with installing a USB printer. Kubuntu does detect it, but not the specific model. ( It lists several versions of the model I have. About as accurate as Kubuntu can get. At which point... I'm stumped. )
<mgu> where's acroread in Kubuntu feisty? I've already enabled multiverse, universe and restricted, yet the package isn't available?
<Jucato> !info acroread feisty
<ubotu> Package acroread does not exist in feisty
<Jucato> hm... maybe it hasn't been packaged yet? better ask in #ubuntu+1
<shinigami> hi, how do i check what hardwares i have in my computer from the console?
<shinigami> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<shinigami> !procs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about procs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slackwise> shinigami: Well, one way is to use the command "lspci"
<Slackwise> shinigami: But that only lists devices on the PCI bus.
<Gretl> try ls -l /dev
<shinigami> Slackwise: does the /dev shows all the hardwares in my computer???
<shinigami> how do i know for example /dev/xxx is what hardware?
<shinigami> eg../dev/video and /dev/video0 and /dev/video1 , how i know what are they?
<Gretl> you shold see nvidea or ati bit before the video devices
<dawn__> http://www.linuxgenuineadvantage.org/
<dawn__> heh
<surgy> im trying to get my sound to work on my compaq armada 1750 the driver is called, ess1869 and when i "sudo ./ess1869" i get the error "segmentation fault" what am i doing wrong?
<surgy> it says that ess1869 is an executable when i right click it
<Gretl> very sorry ....dont know that
<alpha> ^^
<mortici> how do i add a feisty repo?
<mortici> or better yet how do i upgrade to feisty?
<cpk1> mortici: why?
<mortici> i want to upgrade samba to 3.0.23d
<cpk1> is there a feature that you need in that version?
<mortici> quite possibly
<mortici> i won't know till i try it
<cpk1> ... they have release notes
<ksnipa> was wondering if anyone knows how to get the suse style kmenu bar running on kubuntu, like where I could download it from?
<unix_infidel> ksnipa: suse style?
<cpk1> upgrading to fiesty would most likely cause more problems than it would fix
<mortici> :/
<Jucato> I think he means the kickoff  menu
<mortici> can i use a feisty repo so i can install the latest samba?
<cpk1> wait and see if the package maintainer updates samba or if you *must* have it build it yourself
<cpk1> no, that wouldnt work either, you could try finding a .deb of samba though
<theshadow> Ok I don't know what I did, I made a change to the video drivers and some how killed my audio play back... can anyone help me?
<mortici> hmmmm
<ksnipa> unix_infidel: yea, http://home.kde.org/~binner/kickoff/sneak_preview.html
<mortici> i found the debs
<mortici> but it depends on other stuff
<cpk1> if you cant think of a reason why you would need the newest samba then you probably dont need it
<mortici> which i bet depends on other stuff
<shinigami> <Gretl> you shold see nvidea or ati bit before the video devices <-- from ls ? i don't see it
<Jucato> ksnipa: you might want to Google for kickoff .deb packages for Kubuntu
<ksnipa> Jucato, thanks I'll check it out
<Jucato> ksnipa: there are no official Kubuntu packages for it though. so install with caution
<Gretl> well i see it perhaps you dont have nvidea driver installed?
<Gretl> bt me expert in that i use most time the grafik system to infor me ;)
<ksnipa> Jucato: thanks for the heads up, be honest I'm looking for something vista style, as badd as it maybe, the new start menu is something I actually liked, kickoff seemed similar so thought I'd give it a try
<Jucato> ksnipa: you might want to check out kbfx then. it's not exactly like vista or kickoff, but kickoff was somehow based on it
<surgy> when i try to install my sound card driver on my armada 1750 i get an error: Segmentation fault
<ksnipa> Jucato: thanks for filling me in, I'm on the kbfx site right now looking into it
<silentdestruct> hi i was wondering if anyone knew how to get 1280x800 on my monitor. i have intel 965, with gma x3000, and its a widescreen format :-/ its not on the slide bar.
<theshadow> silentdestruct: it could be a couple of things, 1 you need the correct video card driver, 2 you need the monitor video driver or a compatible one
<surgy> can someone please help me with my sound problem? im trying to install a sound card driver for an armada 1750 the driver is an executable called ess1869 and when i run it i get : segmentation fault
<silentdestruct> well i know they dont make a driver for the onboard, so scratch that, and its a samsung 19" monitor 931bf which isnt on the drive list either
<silentdestruct> so im guessing i may have to live with it being stretched
<silentdestruct> or get a graphics card lol
<juano__> silentdestruct:  kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<juano__> silentdestruct: add the resolution you want to that file, make sure your card supports it, this wouyld be in section Display i believe
<silentdestruct> ya my card goes up to 2048x2048
<silentdestruct> do i jsut type 1280x800?
<silentdestruct> and click save
<silentdestruct> also when i ran that command, i got a few bad device errors, 168
<akrus> amaroK 1.4.5?!
<akrus> is it already released?
<shinigami> hi, how do i make samba load up automatically everytime my computer boots up???? where's the startup script?
<shinigami> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<akrus> Gnome? :)
<Jucato> hm.. not that..
<shinigami> no i need kubuntu
<akrus> in System Settings on "Advanced" Tab
<Jucato> samba would need to start before X starts right?
<shinigami> what's the command? which rc files?
<akrus> ju
<akrus> oops
<Jucato> something in /etc afaik
<akrus> Jucato: it's listed in services
<Jucato> ah
* Jucato doesn't have samba
<akrus> I do :)
<Jucato> I know.. it's a boring life :P
<shinigami> oh nvmind
<akrus> hehe
<shinigami> how about
<shinigami> a unix system.. u wanna run a /etc/init.d/samba start when the system boot up
<shinigami> which file do u edit?
<cpk1> it shouldnt really matter when samba starts, I guess you would want samba to start right before or right after your network interface goes up
<akrus>  /etc/init.d/samba?
<akrus>  /etc/rc.local? :)
<akrus> oh does someone know why the font is changed from time to time?
<akrus> I had DejaVu Sans/8 set as default
<akrus> but today it changed to 9 somehow
<akrus> that's a bit annoying lol
<surgy> can someone tell me how to add a module? in particular i want to add the module es-1869?????????????
<unix_infidel> surgy: a kernel module?
<unix_infidel> modprobe is the command you are looking.
<shinigami> blah..the answer is create a link in rc0.d to your /etc/init,d/xxx
<surgy> unix_infidel: i guess i just need the sound card driver for my armada 1750 to work
<unix_infidel> surgy: if that's the module then modprobe is the command.
<surgy> unix_infidel: it doesnt find that module
<unix_infidel> then its not part of your kernel.
<shinigami> !rc.d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc.d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> Go Colts :)
* genii sips a coffee
<genii> Anyone using netboot or preseeded cd installs? I still can't get one to auto-add some default user
<genii> This is with both Dapper and Edgy
<f00f> hello
<f00f> I've got a laptop that I'm considering ditching gentoo with and moving to kubuntu, can I install kubuntu over gentoo w/o wiping the HD?
<cpk1> f00f: you mean you want to keep /home but delete / ?
<f00f> cpk1: yes, /home is about all I'd need to keep :)
<f00f> I guess I could just rm all of the other directories except home
<cpk1> f00f: if /home is already its own partition then you are fine, you can just tell the installer where that partition is
<f00f> same partition
<f00f> :/
<f00f> I guess I'm hosed then :/
<cpk1> your not hosed haha
<cpk1> you could always make a new partition and then move /home over to that
<f00f> true..
<cpk1> or just back up your data
<cpk1> which is always a good idea
<f00f> but it is a 60 gig, and the majority of the crap is in my /home
<f00f> and to boot no internal DVD burner :/
<f00f> if I remove all of the config directories though, shouldn't it be able to just install over the existing partitions?
<f00f> I can't really back up my laptop unless I do it on a bunch of CDs
<f00f> :/
<LarsJansen> hi guys, I'm running kubuntu dapper. can anyone tell me if theres an equivalent system tray thingy to the little twin moniter lights in windows that flash every time there's network activity in or out? kde sys guard is cool but isn't in the tray.
<f00f> LarsJansen: there's plenty of kicker apps for network monitoring
<f00f> take a look on kde-apps.org
<LarsJansen> thanks man. i'll check the kicker. there's soo much network stuff for my puter... its a bit overwhelming:)
<f00f> there was a cool one called... KNetLoad I think
<LarsJansen> awesome!
<LarsJansen> im grateful for the tip:) this is a great channel
* Admiral_Chicago waves to Jucato 
<LarsJansen> heh kicker = kde panel duh im learning
<f00f> yeah, kicker is pretty fun
<f00f> if you want something really cool (but you need a good video card, and prepare for a bit of tweaking to use it), try beryl
* Jucato waves back to Admiral_Chicago
<f00f> not for networking though, beryl is a 3D accelerated desktop
<f00f> useless, but fun, eye candy meets a few useful features scattered about
<f00f> brb.. gonna restart X to get out of beryl
* genii sips a coffee and wonders how long his bookie will wait for that bet on the Bears
<Jucato> heh
<f00f> back
<genii> Jucato I'm a hockey fan normally but catch the superBowl of course :)
<Jucato> :P
<f00f> yaay colts :D!
<intelikey> quiet in here...
<f00f> hmm.. I could get an external drive enclosure for this 80GB I have
<anonymeeee> when i'm installing software, how do I know what directory it goes in...
<f00f> copy home dir onto drive
<anonymeeee> like azureus...for example
<f00f> then copy home dir back onto laptop after kubuntu is installed
<anonymeeee> anyone else have trouble installing the JRE 1.5
<intelikey> anonymeeee you don't.   what are you looking for?  what did you install ?
<shinigami> hi.. i'm looking for some files in console.. so i use eg: "ls -lR | grep samba" ..how do i know which directory the files are at?
<genii> shinigami use the locate command instead
<genii> eg: locate samba|more
<intelikey> shinigami ls is not the tool to search for files with.   find / -iname samba
* Jucato once again notes that locate is only useful with an updated db... newly installed/added items will not show up in locate
<genii> Jucate good point
* intelikey points to "find"
<Jucato> genii: that's an 'o' at the end of my name :)
<genii> Bleh I'm tired :)
<Jucato> shinigami: you might have better luck with find, as intelikey noted
<shinigami> ic
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm irssi didn't show the wave
<shinigami> i would use find
<Jucato> genii: Tab completion?
<Admiral_Chicago> or the highlight that is
<genii> Jucato: I'll remember to use the Tab completion
<genii> I forgot it works in Chatzilla ...in ircii it doesn't
<shinigami> how can i find a file which is like S20samba ? find -iname samba doesn't display this file
<shinigami> find -iname *samba* also can't
<genii> that looks like an init.d file
<intelikey> shinigami for cli commands.    man <command_name>      man find
<intelikey> shinigami that's not the way i typed it now is it....
<intelikey> shinigami and if you use wild cards you should use quotes.    '*samba*'
<shinigami> i wanna find in /etc
<shinigami> find /etc/ -iname samba
<intelikey> yep
<shinigami> OHH got it
<shinigami> ahhh great.. thx
<intelikey> without quotes the shell will try to expand wildcards before sending them to the command.
<intelikey> some times that causes issues.
<genii> shinigami: Why are you trying to find this file? It looks from the beginning of it that it is one of the rc.d or init.d startup files
<shinigami> hehee i'm discovering update-rc.d
<shinigami> wanna find which level my samba is running at
<shinigami> and sequence
<shinigami> so its like..S20samba at rc3..4..5... and K19samba at rc0..1..6 etc
<shinigami> anyway got it
<genii> Ah OK :) Thought maybe you figured it was some problem file to delete or so on LOL
<shinigami> but then again.. find doesn't show link files linking to where?
<eMish_> I removed the package X with dpkg -r. How do I remove the remove also packages that were auto-installed when I I installed X with apt-get ?
<intelikey> shinigami well for that usage maybe i was hastey   ls -l /etc/rc.* | less
<eMish_>  I removed the package X with dpkg -r. How do I remove those packages that were auto-installed when I installed X with apt-get ?
<intelikey> or ls -l /etc/rc.?/ | cut -c50- | less
<shinigami> yeah.. i noticed if you use | grep xxx , u can't see the directory of the files found..nvmind
<shinigami> double search..find first, then ls
<intelikey> eMish_ you could feed   apt-cache show X | grep '^Depends:'   into a string command.
<concept10> anyone here in the ubuntu channel
<jackpot_2001> hi all
<harmental> hi everybody...
<harmental> does anybody uses a usb bluetooth dongle?
* Jucato did
<Admiral_Chicago> i know people that do
<Jucato> hi Admiral_Chicago! glad to see you're back :)
<harmental> i think i mught me be missing something here....
<harmental> both the pc and my cell phone see each other....but we I try to connect or send files.....it just wont work....
<harmental> im a little lost here.....google was of no help either...
<Jucato> mine worked ootb...
<Admiral_Chicago> i've been here, never sleeping, you know
<Admiral_Chicago> yes that is odd, have you searched the forums
<harmental> yeap.....
<harmental> but i dont find my cell in there....
<harmental> i have an LG KU311...
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, what kinda system are you on?
<harmental> anyway....i've tried the tutos for other phones but i dont get them to work for me..
<harmental> Kubuntu Edgy
<harmental> i've never tried usb-BT with Kubuntu Dapper....(brand new cell phone... :o)
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, i have no idea how to fix it, maybe someone on teh formus will know
<harmental> ok thx anyway...
<shinigami> how do u monitor a file's size as it grows, in real time?
<intelikey> while true ;do ls -l filename ;done    ?
<intelikey> ^C to terminate.
* Jucato wonders if watch would be a better command...
<Jucato> nah...
<intelikey> not exactly real time...
<intelikey> but neither is what i did.
<Jucato> hm...
<shinigami> cool
<shinigami> watch -d ls -lh
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, feisty is nice...
<Jucato> watch --interval=0.1 ls -l <filename>
<Jucato> or watch --interval=0.1 ls -lh <filename>
<shinigami> yeah watch is cool! thx
<shinigami> actually can't 0.1 ..min. is 1 sec..hehe
<Jucato> huh?
<Jucato> ok. if you say so :)
<intelikey> nice...
* Jucato wonders which of the 2 available sources for NVIDIA 9XXX drivers is more stable...
<Jucato> intelikey: real time enough for you? :)
<chavo> using the 9746 drivers here
<intelikey> Jucato the exploited exploit in my irc client Jucato ?   that wasn't you...
<Jucato> chavo: from nvidia.com directly?
<chavo> yes
<Jucato> intelikey: nope... I don't usually exploit
<intelikey> or the watch command?    no not real time enough.
<intelikey> but it wasn't for me i was just playing with it cause someone asked...
<Jucato> the watch command
<intelikey> i don't really mind that a shell opened in my irc client.  they'll have a time trying to gain any root access and i have no sensitive data    but it's not every day someome succeeds at something like that.
<intelikey> kinda took me by surprise.... i was in another tty playing with the watch command and came back to see that i'd been owned...
<shinigami> owned by?
<intelikey> still not sure.
<intelikey> i'm looking in the logs but i'm not finding anything....
<shinigami> how did u discover?
<intelikey> doesn't really look like anyone actually gained any access,  just remotely triggered an exploit.
<intelikey> shinigami read the post  ^
<intelikey> <intelikey> i don't really mind that a shell opened in my irc client.  <<< ^
<shinigami> ok i created a partition 5.5gig for / , and 1gig for swap, the rest of the space for /home
<intelikey> well i guess that may be a little vague.    when i came back to this tty.  there was a shell running where an irc client used to be.
<shinigami> when i'm at / , everything in / is consider as 5.5 gig partition, except /home ??
<intelikey> that would have been nothing if the irc client had just died.  but there were actually several shells running in the same tty at one time.
<intelikey> shinigami correct  ^
<intelikey> well and the ram mounted on /dev  and /var/lo*
<intelikey> mount might reviel that
<intelikey> if not cat /proc/mounts
<shinigami> i'm looking at df -h ..abit confusing
<intelikey> man du
<intelikey> shinigami what's confusing about that ?
<shinigami> varrun, varlock, udev, devshm, lrm = swap memory partition?
<intelikey> memory
<intelikey> RAM
<fairman> Hi, i need help to set more IP adress for one network card, could somebody advice me? I have problem with eth0
<shinigami> i'm concern about 5.5gig not enough for / partition ? 50% used up now...
<intelikey> and all the same ram at that.... i guess that is confusing...
<intelikey> shinigami concerned about 5G /  .... you have almost everything in there that you will ever have unless that's a wev server then /var should be seperate. and larger.
<shinigami> haha....
<KomiaPoika> i am imbecile. how do i install a kernel server in ubuntu?
<intelikey> shinicami the whole installation is less than 3g the way you have it now.   and you think you will add another 2G of packages ?
<fairman> I need right syntax for adding netmask - this is bad (ifconfig netmask addr eth0:0 255.255.255.192), could somebody write me right syntax?
<shinigami> phew..so its enough cool hehe
<shinigami> fairman: u could edit /etc/network/interfaces ??
<fairman> shinigami: yes
<intelikey> KomiaPoika "kernel server" ?
<shinigami> fairman: so ..what u want? hehe
<shinigami> fairman: look in that file, see the line which have eth0 ?
<intelikey> edit as root  ^
<fairman> shinigami:My goal is set one internal IP for internal network and i have one public IP for the public network (internet) Could i send you my interfaces file throught PM?
<shinigami> fairman: your current computer is connected to where? a router/server/adsl modem? <-- is dhcp server enabled or you have to provide a static ip ?
<shinigami> oh... i can't do
<shinigami> oh... i can't do PMs.. it says i'm not registered
<shinigami> haha
<intelikey> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<fairman> shinigami: I have static IP (10.107.30.24... internal) and public IP. We do not have dhcp server
<shinigami2> fairman: k..do you know the..gateway for the internet?
<shinigami2> then it should be... iface eth0 inet static
<fairman> shinigami2: I now my default gateway - 10.107.30.1
<shinigami2> address 10.107.30.24
<shinigami2> netmask 255.255.255.0
<KomiaPoika> intelikey: some server that automatically fetches new kernels and makes them readily available
<fairman> shinigami2: http://hradecke.frisbee.cz/tmp/interfaces.txt - this is my config file
<intelikey> readily available too ?   general public ?
<intelikey> KomiaPoika i'm sorry you'll have to spell it out for me.  fetching from where and makeing avalable to whom    so i'll have some idea what you need to get that done.
<KomiaPoika> intelikey: to make the new kernels available for itself and other linux boxes on the lan
<shinigami2> fairman: hi
<shinigami2> fairman: u try http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4246/
<shinigami2> fairman: do a ifdown eth0 and ifup eth0 ..
<fairman> shinigami2: yes, i did /etc/init.d/networking restart
<intelikey> fetching from the repos, making avalable to the boot loader is a simple matter of installing linux-image-generic   or the like.   to make the same packages avalable to local net.  you'll need to ftp them.  or copy them to a shared dir      to fetch kernels from non-ubuntu.repo'd sources you'll have to wget or other fetch means from the address you want... kernel.org or the like.
<fairman> shinigami2: and now i need add second IP adress for internet, i was trying it throught a few manuals, but it everytime failed
<intelikey> KomiaPoika so cron job one box to keep it's kernel uptodate and cron the next step to cp /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-* to a share
<shinigami2> fairman: i suppose.. the second ip address you talking about..is the gateway
<shinigami2> fairman: what's the thing that connects u to internet?? (gateway)
<shinigami2> fairman: is it 10.107.30.1 ??
<fairman> shinigami2: My gateway (access point -wifi network) is 10.107.30.1 and i need to set up my second IP 89.248.244.6
<fairman> shinigami2: yes
<shinigami2> second ip?
<shinigami2> *scratch head*
<intelikey> have the other boxes cp from the share to their /var/cache/apt/archives/   and have them run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade      that will install the updated kernel packages.       if that helps you...
<fairman> shinigami2: No second, but public - for internet access
<shinigami2> ohhhhhhhh you mean the wan ip
<shinigami2> u can ignore that wan ip first
<shinigami2> can u type "route" and paste for me what u see?
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shinigami2> 2 lines
<crazy_bus> I got a new harddrive and I am installing kubuntu.  I wan't to get my firefox bookmarks off my old harddrive.  What do I copy?
<intelikey> are you sure it's only 2 lines ?
<shinigami2> haha...no
<shinigami2> crazy_bus: old harddrive is using what?
<intelikey> crazy_bus /home/crazy_bus's_name/.*firefox/something/bookmarks.xml    or something like that.
<crazy_bus> My old harddrive was using kubuntu
<intelikey> actually /mountpoint/home/* ^
<shinigami2> go ~/.mozilla/firefox/funnycodes/bookmark*
<intelikey> anyway it's a hidden folder  yeah .mozilla  or .mozilla-firefox  or some thing
<shinigami2> gtg
* intelikey used ff one time....
<intelikey> i didn't really see anything i liked about it.  but i'm not a serfer...
<KomiaPoika> intelikey: okay, thanks
<intelikey> eyecandy to the blind, music to the deaf, and mountian climbing to the lame...    just not worth much.
<intelikey> KomiaPoika if that's not specific enough or not the "way" you want to do it, just hail me.   and you're welcome.
<fairman> shinigami2: i am sorry, i had connection problem - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4248/
<intelikey> -:- SignOff shinigami2: #kubuntu (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<KomiaPoika> intelikey: no i think that's what i want
<intelikey> requires setting up two cron jobs and a local share.  on the server end and the client end one cron job   pretty simple.
<KomiaPoika> gotcha
<fairman> hm, shinigami2 went offline, could somebe advice me how to add WAN IP for this settings: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4248/ ?
<crazy_bus> to the person who said I should do a memory check.  I did 5 passes and couldn't find any errors
<intelikey> memory or badblocks check ?   i said that yestergo...
<intelikey> i don't think i mentioned memory though
<intelikey> crazy_bus did you badblocks the drive like i sujested ?    just curious how that turned out...
<StooJ> Hello all
<intelikey> say
<crazy_bus> You left
<crazy_bus> It wouldn't badblocks the entired harddrive all at once.  It said it was busy
<crazy_bus> But it check the individule partitions just fine
<crazy_bus> *checked
<crazy_bus> and it ran on the affected partition for a long time and then finished without saying anything
<intelikey> theres the problem.  if it wouldn't check the disk then the disk is not functioning properly....      errr  did you      swapoff -a      first ?     if so the disk is bad.  if not that's why it wouldn't check it.
<crazy_bus> I only thought about the harddrives.  I forgot about swap :)
<crazy_bus> I tried to ask you but you left :)
<akrus> could someone help me configuring linphone?
<akrus> I can hear everything, but noone does hear me
<intelikey> well that happens...   everybody gotta sleep sometime.
<crazy_bus> would the check on the bad partition be just as good (for that part of the drive) as a check on the whole drive?
<StooJ> I would be very grateful a bit of help with installing if someone has a minute to spare
<waylandbill> StooJ: what's giving you trouble?
<intelikey> well  one would think so.    at first, but.  if the drive geometery or partition table was unstable for some cause   then actually,  NO.    but most likely, and i hate to think this and hate to say it, but most likely it's the kernel and the specific hardware some how not jiving togather.      if the hareware is stable for othere systems and disk is flawless.... that only leaves the kernel really.
<StooJ> Just a concept
<intelikey> crazy_bus ^
<StooJ> Trying a dual boot system - what does "Hide" mean in the partition editor?
<crazy_bus> intelikey: I got a new harddrive today anyway :)
<StooJ> Does it hide the partition from the next step in the installer? Or does it hide it from Kubuntu when it's installed?
<intelikey> crazy_bus what will you take for the old one ?
<intelikey> i'm curious about it...
<intelikey> no wait.  i don't have any sata interface atm...
<intelikey> that was sata wasn't it ?
<crazy_bus> I was thinking of copying my /home partition.  But then I thought I may as well just start again.  I'm copying my video's, audio, source files and my firefox bookmarks
<intelikey> oh you are an ausi  shipping would be high too...
<crazy_bus> Were you asking me about sata?
<GalaZ> hi
<intelikey> yeah
<crazy_bus> No I just use ide
<crazy_bus> I don't have sata on my motherboard
<GalaZ> guys how can i see the configuration of my kde?
<intelikey> oh ok  but shipping would still be high...
<intelikey> so probably not worth it just to test the thing...
<crazy_bus> intelikey: I didn't pay for shipping.  I broke down and bought a hard drive from an electronics shop
<oslo> i'd like to use real transparency with kicker & yakuake ,i'm on dapper any infos ??
<intelikey> GalaZ kcontrol ?
<biohazard> # ubuntu.pl.
<GalaZ> intelikey i've a problem
<intelikey> crazy_bus i meant from you to me...
<crazy_bus> sorry
<biohazard> ubuntu.pl
<GalaZ> i can't write the # ( now i've pasted it )
<intelikey> GalaZ hmmm qwerty devork other?
<crazy_bus> I hope the new harddrive doesn't have the same problems.  I am installing to it now from the livecd
<GalaZ> qwerty
<intelikey> shift 3   ?
<GalaZ> 
<intelikey> ok
<intelikey> cat /etc/environment
<GalaZ> PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games"
<intelikey> crazy_bus yeah i hope it doesn't, also.
<intelikey> GalaZ hmmm ok. hit alt+f2   and type in  "kcontrol"  and enter it.  (no quotes)
<GalaZ> im in
<intelikey> give me two shakes,  i'm starting a gui so i can see where it is.
<GalaZ> ?
<intelikey> you only shook once...
<intelikey> priferials > keyboard
<GalaZ> im on keyboard
<biohazard> ubntu.pl
<Jucato> !pl | biohazard
<ubotu> biohazard: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<intelikey> the default button.
<biohazard> dzieki
<intelikey> Jucato and where is it in edgy that the language for the keyboard is found in kcontrol ?
<biohazard>  nie wiem jak wpisac
<Jucato> kcontrol or system settings?
<biohazard>  zeby mi wskakiwalo
<Jucato> system settings -> Regional & Language
<Jucato> biohazard: English only please
<GalaZ> i cant do nothing in keyboard settings for #
<intelikey> yes regional > keyboard layout
<GalaZ> ok i've writed setxkbmap -model  -layout it
<GalaZ> and now work
<GalaZ> in shell
<intelikey> not keyborad settings  but  keyboard layout   in kcontrol
<GalaZ> ah
<intelikey> there ya go... :)
<intelikey> your welcome.
<intelikey> :)
<GalaZ> thx u intelikey :D
<Jucato> KControl -> Regional & Accessibility -> Keyboard Layout or System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout
<GalaZ> sorry im new :P i've donwloaded this yesterday
<GalaZ> so you can call me newbie :D
<intelikey> we all start at some point
<intelikey> GalaZ kcontrol is your friend   :)
<intelikey> and this is kde     that means right click everything   :)
* intelikey goes and kills his gui now.
<cntb> transitioning existong installation from sda7 to hda7 thru acronis same layout different interface
<StooJ> Trying a dual boot system - what does "Hide" mean in the partition editor?
<StooJ> Does it hide the partition from the next step in the installer? Or does it hide it from Kubuntu when it's installed?
<intelikey> it hides it from windows       i guess
<intelikey> can you hide a partition from linux ?
<StooJ> From Windows?
<StooJ> Oops.
<StooJ> I've set the XP partitions to hidden
<intelikey> i don't think that's what you want.
<intelikey> but i don't use paritions so i don't try to keep up with all that too closly
<genii> Yes, you can hide partitions and add passwords to them even
<StooJ> No. Can I just unmount the windows partitions in the installer?
<genii> There is a utility for this on the Ultimate Boot Cd for example
<StooJ> Genii, does the "hide" option hide the partitions from linux or from Windows?
<intelikey> genii how ?     how do you hide a partition from linux ?
<StooJ> I can't find an explanation of what "hide" actually does in the partition setup
<genii> intelikey I'm not exactly sure how the machanics worjk but it locked me out of changing anything to one I modified this way before.
<intelikey> genii hmmm   you have it still that way ?
* intelikey looks into the gparted cd...
<genii> intelikey No, I was messing with it to see how it worked. I put in the password to unlock it then merged it elsewhere after
<genii> intelikey From what I can gather it's some executable that resides in the mbr
<intelikey> sounds like encription  to me.
<StooJ> Is there a way to hide the Linux partitions from XP?
<genii> intelikey a minute, I'll find the name of the app that does that
<Lynoure> StooJ: xp cannot read ext3 by default anyway
<genii> intelikey http://www.rockbox.org/lock.html
<intelikey> StooJ yes, the boot loader can hide partitions from M$
<GalaZ> intelikey, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4250/   how can i install firefox?
<intelikey> !ff | GalaZ
<ubotu> GalaZ: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<StooJ> Lynoure: I was going to install FS-Drive
<cntb> installation was on sda . now transitioned and trying to recover on hda
<StooJ> Intelikey: how easy is it to mess about with the bootloader? It there a gui?
<cntb> bott still looks for sda and I want to correct this
<waylandbill> anyone know of a program that will take a list of email addresses and send a seperate copy of an email to each address? (i.e. form letter)
<GalaZ> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4250/
<intelikey> cntb  edit /etc/fstab  /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/devices.list    and rebuild your initramfs.img    part of those are required on any migration especally the first and last
<genii> waylandbill massmail
<intelikey> GalaZ i saw that already.
<intelikey> and don't care to see it again.
<cntb> intelikey: tyvm
<GalaZ> oh thx u don't see :D
<cntb> how do I rebuild initramfs.img
<intelikey> !ff2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ff2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !firefox2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cntb> is there any detect uti;lity Ican use to auto rebuild /etc/fstab intelikey
<cntb> in rescue mode i mean ! on alternate CD booting in my target root partition
<intelikey> cntb you setup all the other stuff and then issue the command   mkinitramfs -o <outputfilename> `uname -r`     inturpreting <*>
<cntb> that sounds like a clue intelikey wow
<cntb> how can I figure out the switches you give on mkinitramfs - ?
<intelikey> cntb man mkinitramfs
<intelikey> man man
<intelikey> man intro
<intelikey> man info
<intelikey> man man man man
<cntb> found mkinitramfs - in /usr/sbin
<intelikey> man
<genii> waylandbill If you have mailutils installed, you have commandline mail installed. If you have a text file of email addresses comma separated, you can do: mail -s"subject here" -b `cat /emaillisthere` < somefilecontainingthebodyofemail
<cntb> intelikey: `manned it alright now what is the outputfile in mkinitramfs ?
<intelikey> /boot/init*.img*
<intelikey> look and see
<cntb> what if I issue command mkinitramfs with no switches in rescue env  intelikey ?
<intelikey> they are kernel versin specific
<cntb> OK
<cntb> looking in /boot tyvm intelikey
<intelikey> np
<cntb> lps tab my nick so I can see your answers
<waylandbill> genii: ok. thanks
<cntb> other than that you are very helpful
<zorglu> im running xgl and i got quite a weird bug, if i launch konversation, i got the server list window poping up and no way to close it. while all other windows works fine. anybody already encountered similar issues ?
<cntb> intelikey: one more pls
<intelikey> ok.
<cntb> intelikey:  is /boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-10-generic ny output file for mkinitramfs ?
<genii> waylandbill np
<cntb> is it intelikey ?
<intelikey> cntb if the kernel version is 2.6.17-10-generic then yes.  uname -r    or uname -a
<intelikey> you can build for any installed version of the kernel.
<intelikey> ls /lib/modules/
<intelikey> that will show you what kernels are installed.
<intelikey> or "should" show you.
* intelikey still prefers mkinitrd over mkinitramfs   but then again intelikey doesn't like change very well.
<intelikey> i started to write a script for migrating root partitions   but found that it needed user input anyway and figured no body would use it...   so i think i rm'd it.
<cntb> intelikey: i would pretty much use it
<cntb> good for you
<intelikey> ah no, i still have it.   it's not finished. i stopped at reinstalling grub...
<cntb> hi Jucato
<Quilano> hi all
<cntb> will be happy to be in touch with you
<Jucato> hi cntb
<cntb> I and and colleague do a lot of XP installs intelikey
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> i'll think about finishing it...
<cntb> now intelikey I am trying for more than 9 months to add linux to those quick installss
<cntb> ;-) intelikey acronis or ghost
<Quilano> anyone experienced problems with xserv-xorg while upgrading to edgy?
<cntb> where do you live intelikey /
<intelikey> Quilano lots have
<intelikey> cntb in a house.
<zorglu> !info kdevelop
<ubotu> kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 7894 kB, installed size 24892 kB
<cntb> sure intelikey how wise of you to find a house
<intelikey> Quilano what kind of trubble specificly ?
<intelikey> yeah beets a tent.
<cntb> what TZ intelikey what country ?
<Quilano> intelikey: read a lot of threats, but apt-get -f install did not help. Neither can install nor remove xserver-xorg
<intelikey> now if i wanted that plastered all over the internet i wouldn't go through the trubble of making my ip show some place else cntb
<intelikey> Quilano sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cntb> why uname -r gives me 2.6.17-10-386 intelikey while ls /lib/modules shows only -generic
<intelikey> cause you are running a kernel form some other installation ?
<cntb> no worries intelikey. PM it if you feel me a friend
<cntb> yep intelikey from alternateCD rescue right
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> so build for the installed kernel.
<cntb> paste me your suggestion again pls for mkinitramfs command. this time "nick tabbed" pls
<intelikey> i've gota do rounds. back when.
<wladimir> someone knows, how to install qt for development under Dapper drake? qmake does not do anythin by typing qmake -project test.cpp
<Quilano> intelikey: dpkg gives me a bunch of errors. Unfortunately I can only see the last 25 lines
<wladimir> qt 4 i mean
<genii> Quilano It won't let you install the later xserver-xorg? You can specify version to install/prefer by: apt-get install xserver-xorg=1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2
<Quilano> genii: this gives me a lot of dependency problems (xutils, xutils-dev, xserver-xorg, xserver-xorg-core)
<GalaZ> Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash Player. Get the latest flash player.
<genii> Quilano Yes it says something like prefers version x but version x will be installed?
<GalaZ> how can I see if JavaScript is turned off?
<voicu> !wav2ogg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wav2ogg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<voicu> !wav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wav - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Quilano> genii: depends on >: 1:1.1.1. but 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.5 should be installed...
<Quilano> genii: I have it in German, so sorry if the translation is not 100% correct
<genii> Quilano do  apt-get -f install   then after  apt-get upgrade   then try to install it again
<drarem_afk> how do i get audio working
<genii> Quilano: with sudo as neccesary of course
<Quilano> genii: I'll try this. But sudo apt-get -f install already gives me problems: dpkg: xserver-xorg: Dependenc problem, but will erase it anyway: x-window-system-core depends on xserver-xorg...
<cntb> intelikey gone
<mena> hi ...freinds .......i had a problem with my network conection with kubuntu and i got this after it was working i dont what happened but i install kubuntu for begining with xp and now the samr problem is i cant conect ....so if you have any idea plz or if there is a channel plz tell mee
<mena> for>>>from*
<mena> samr>>>same*
<genii> Quilano I had a similar issue when I did a dist-upgrade styraight from breezy to edgy. I spent a while backtracking  to the root dependency packages. then doing the routine of: apt-get install package=specificversion   then apt-get -f install then apt-get upgrade then install the package again and see what further up dep it needs and so on. Tedious but finally got it
<Quilano> genii: Hmm, thats what I was afraid of :-(
<genii> Quilano The main problem is that the database of packages is still using the old versions as the preferred and so on. I looked for a while on how to change this but made little headway
<Quilano> genii: So I'll just do the same as you did...
<genii> Quilano It gets a little further every time til it hits some root package then it goes pretty good
<cntb> still stuck at initramfs
<cntb> what is yaboot ?
<sorush20> hi where is a very goo network manger for kubuntu
<sorush20> I'm using wpa_supplicant, and knetworkmanger is not even detecting my network..
<ubuntu_> trying to install from live cd  chose no localization  installer seems to be hung?
<ubuntu_> waited 5 minutes no change.  killed installer.   restarting installer.
<ubuntu_> chose no localization.  installer seems to be hung again.  what to do ?
<smart_> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<smart_> !kde 3.5.6
<ubotu> kde: the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:47 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<ubuntu_> no help installing ?
<smart_> what is the rep to add to adept
<smart_> for install kde 3.5.6
<Jucato> smart_: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<smart_> jucato, okay
<smart_> jucato, all mirros are uploded
<Jucato> smart_: you only  need to add one
<smart_> jucato, i know but i asked bec i wouldnt to take miro wich isnt complelted
<Jucato> smart_: they're all updated
<smart_> jucato, no problem
<smart_> jucato, okay
<johny454_> hey, how to set Konqueror to open a webpage on its startup, like others browsers
<Mena> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<weetabix> salut tlm
<paulcarpenter> johny_: settings -> Configure konqueor -> Home URL
<paulcarpenter> guys, if I installed Debian, KDE, and all the programs that I use, then in what way would what I have be different to kubuntu?
<johny_> paulcarpenter: Where exactly this setting is located - i can't find it?
<ubuntu_> so problems...
<genii> Shouldn't sudo apt-get -f install linux-image-$(uname -r)                refresh your modules to the right kernel version tags?
<paulcarpenter> Settings is between Tools and Help at the Top
<Jucato> johny_: actually, Open up Konqueror (web browser), go to the web page, then Settings -> Save View Profile
<paulcarpenter> Configure Konqueor is at the bottom of that list
<Jucato> Make sure the "Save URL in profile" is checked
<johny_> paulcarpenter: heh, I do know that :)
<Jucato> paulcarpenter: that will change the Home URL, not the startup page
<paulcarpenter> then the Home URL is under the behavior tab
<ubuntu_> next login i can't see anything more than login window help please
<paulcarpenter> that's what a Home page is.
<Jucato> johny_, paulcarpenter: that will change the URL of the File Manager mode
<paulcarpenter> ah
<Jucato> paulcarpenter: <johny454_> hey, how to set Konqueror to open a webpage on its startup, like others browsers
<johny_> Jucato: you're right, thanks man paulcarpenter:thanks anyway
<johny_> done
* genii sips a coffee and contemplates why Conexant is so linux-unfriendly
<johny_> It's the first time I've used Konqueror as a browser. I've been using firefox so far
<ubuntu_> anyone who can help me?
<Jucato> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<johny_> ubuntu_: what's the problem?
<jason__> hi
<johny_> Jucato: are you an op in the channel?
<Jucato> johny_: why?
<johny_> Jucato: becouse I've noticed you know how to control the bot...
<Jucato> everybody can make the bot spit out factoids
<Jucato> !bot | johny_
<ubotu> johny_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<johny_> Jucato: that's what i was talking about
<ubuntu_> <ubotu>:sorry i am very niewbie. I am not native english.Yersteday all work fine.Now i start Kubuntu i try to login and i obtain the login window again!
<Jucato> ubuntu_: ubotu is a bot
<ubuntu_> the password is the same.
<johny_> ubuntu_: the login?
<ubuntu_> <Jucato>:tnks :-))
<paulcarpenter> are you sure you haven't mistyped your password or username? (accidental caps maybe?)
<ubuntu_> <johny_>:yes
<johny_> ubuntu_: try "sudo (usrname) passwd
<lenscape> I've had some disk errors and apt is broken. How can I recreate its database?
<ubuntu_>  <paulcarpenter>:yes
<Jucato> !adept crash fix | lenscape
<ubotu> lenscape: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<ubuntu_> <johny_> ubuntu_: try "sudo (usrname) passwd :moment i try & then return tnks
<lenscape> Jucato: trying...
<lenscape> Jucato: Great. Seems to have done the trick. thanks very much
<Jucato> sure no problem
<abhinay> iam using kubuntu-desktop, the GTK applications aren't looking like as in Gnome, i mean its looking like flat, & no GTK theme for it, any help ?
<pituka> you don't want the KDE look on all Applications?
<abhinay> pituka: i want GTK applications as in Gnome
<abhinay> mray:
<mray> well then i guess you have to use Gnome-not KDE ;)
<abhinay> mray: firefox not looking good in KDE
<abattoir> abhinay: try changing the GTK theme in System Settings
<mray> there is an option that handles that look under "start->system settings->appearance -> GTK style and fonts"
<abhinay> ok
<mray> see if it makes you happy!
<mray> anybody knows why i can't sucessfully assign VLC as standard player for all video files?
<mray> i say "remember ..blabla", but next time i double klick Kaffeine shows up again
<cntb> guys check this offline installing http://blog.entner.net/2006/08/16/make-ubuntu-dvds-including-everything/
<cntb> How-To Make Ubuntu DVDs Including Main, the Universe and Everything
<Pensa`MIA> move vlc to the top in konqueror preferences-file associations mray
<mray> Pensa`MIA: i did that, too - with no effect at all!
<cntb> can I do BERYL on dapper ?
<Pensa`MIA> it works here :s
<mray> you mean in the "general" tab, not in the "Embedding" tab right?
<Pensa`MIA> tab?
<Pensa`MIA> just in konqueror - preferences - file associations
<mray> i got the problem! Filename Patterns was empty for some reason!!!
<mray> but thanks for insisting that was the place to look at!
<Pensa`MIA> :)
<Eruantalon> Is there a better way to search through your computer(with up-to-date results) than using locate? Every time i need to use it I have to du sudo updatedb first because the db is behind.
<abhinay> mray: hey , where is GTK settings in System Settings ?
<mray> under appearance
<sebbar> hi, is there something like a qt frontend to amule?
<mray> amule looks like any other KDE application here...
<abhinay> mray: no
<abhinay> mray: there is Fonts, Icons, Style, Window Decoration
<abhinay> but, no GTK settings
<mray> abhinay: under "Appearance" i have 6 entries: Colors, Fonts, GTK styles and fonts, Icon, Style ans Window Decorations
<mray> what version of Kubuntu do you use?
<abhinay> oh, i don't have GTK styles and fonts :(
<abhinay> mray: 3.5
<abhinay> mray: i installed kde-core first
<mray> maybe you should consider installing a package that adds that entry to your system settings..
<vapashos> i need a programm for web design anyone how knows?
<manu_> hi
<manu_> dwidmann: hi
<mray> html tool or grafics tool?
<vapashos> something like dreamweaver
<mray> html -> Quanta
<vapashos> if there exists such a goode programm
<mray> Quanta plus is as good as it gets afaik.
<waylandbill> in vim, how can I replace commas with linefeeds?
<genii> waylandbill I dunno but it looks like maybe here has some help http://www.vim.org/tips/tip.php?tip_id=31
<mray> anybody knows how to tell knetwork-manager to use a SPECIAL W-Lan network?
<mray> (not the next best unencrypted one from my neighbour)
<waylandbill> genii: perfect.
<GalaZ> what program use u for listen mp3?
<sebbar> GalaZ: the one and only amarok
<melbjase> can i ask a stupid question? whats the diffrence between apt-get autoremove and aptitude remove?
<genii> less layers
<melbjase> thanks :) so aptitude is still preferble
<genii> If you want the bottom layer use dpkg LOL
<melbjase> dpkg scares me...for now lol
<genii> Well, the man page is extremely informative
* Hobbsee thumps Seveas 
<melbjase> yes it is. was looking at it earlier ..  just a lot to remeber ....thanks for help earlier
<sorush20> how do I type in greek letters with my british keyboard in firefox ?
<mray> no idea :P
<manesq> Hi
<soulrider> sorush20: change the language ?
<cntb> what do you think of linux mint
<namuch> this should be simple, but it is the first time i've had a problem like this on any linux distro: why does konqueror ignore the ctrl key when trying to select multiple files?
<cntb> vapashos hi
<cntb> vapashos go ubuntu-gr
<sebbar> sorush: how much text do you have to write? if it's just a couple of letters get a greek alphabet and copy/paste
<vyoman> Kmail doesn't save the mail account password for two out of three mail accounts i am using, any ideas?
<lenscape> vyoman: I have the same problem.
<lenscape> vyoman: no idea why. Only happens on kubuntu. My SuSE system is fine
<vyoman> lenscape: thanks - shared troubles are half the troubles :)
<lenscape> I think Kubuntu is pretty buggy. They've messed about with KDE so bits don't work properly
<lenscape> I've assigned Win+V as shortcut to start Vim. It doesn't work. It works on all my other systems
<lenscape> I just end up with a 'v' typed into whatever my current window is
<lenscape> other win+ shortcuts are working fine!
<vyoman> lenscape: i am very happy with kubuntu - i do all my development on it - but perhaps I have to move away from kmail
<namuch> why does konqueror ignore the ctrl key when trying to select multiple files? this doesn't happen on any other distro i've used, any ideas?
<lenscape> vyoman: kmail is great.
<soulrider> namuch: works for me =/
<vyoman> lenscape: true true - but it hangs on the spam and anti virus filters ...
<lenscape> vyoman: have you tried SuSE?
<lenscape> vyoman: I use the bogofilter on kmail and no problems
<xevil> namuch: try using the shift key
<vyoman> lenscape: i started off with slackware and then SUSE for many years, however i never really used as a develpment machine - only kubuntu made me make the switch
<namuch> the shift key works as advertised, select multiple files in groups, but the ctrl-key behaves as if no key is being held down
<namuch> konqueror is the only app mis-behaving, all others are doing what they should
<lenscape> namuch: check your keyboard configuration in kcontrol. Compare it with a system that works
<vyoman> lenscape: is your bogo filter running without delays? are you using clam av?
<namuch> i have kde 3.3.5 running on 4 other (gentoo) systems with no problems, so i'm a bit confused by this
<lenscape> vyoman: I don't use any AV on Linux. Bogo runs quite fast enough
<xevil> namuch: OK, my bad... I get your drift... the ctrl key works for me
<vyoman> lenscape: thanks for help!
<vyoman> lenscape:  *your help!
<namuch> actually i meant kde 3.5.5, not 3.3.5
<lenscape> hmm...got Win+V working. I reassigned it to a few other letters first then back to Win+V and now it's OK!
<stdin> wooh, amarok 1.4.5 is in feisty now :)
<lenscape> flakey
<slyfox> Does anyone here managed to use Bluetooth ?
<slyfox> Did anyone...
<lenscape> slyfox: I used it on SuSE. Couldn't get it working on Kubuntu
<stdin> I *have* used it before, but that was a while ago now
<slyfox> lenscape: What is your problem? Mine is that it discoveres my phone, but when I press Next, it starts to search for phone services, but just does it forever with a 52% cpu use and that is it. Kbluetooth..
<slyfox> There is this, but I have no idea how to use it: http://bluetooth.kmobiletools.org/taxonomy/term/5
<lenscape> slyfox: My problem is it never sees any devices
<slyfox> How to isnall it I mean
<slyfox> lenscape: See if you can isntall the latest version
<slyfox> brb
<lenscape> kbluetoothd seems to be working OK
<qtgeo> aloha!
<qtgeo> I DO have to admint that kubuntu runs GREAT!!!!!!!!
<qtgeo> thanx debian!!!!!!!1
<qtgeo> u guys deserve a big BRAVO!
<stdin> thank the guys in #kubuntu-devel too :)
<slyfox> Where do we report the bug that bluetooth is not working ?
<stdin> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Jucato> slyfox: try to get someone to reproduce your problem
<stdin> you can also file a support request
<slyfox> Jucato: good question. It will take me some time to do that. Who has a bluetooth and a phone in Kubuntu ?
<Jucato> I do. USB Bluetooth dongle and a Nokia 6600
<Jucato> and they both work fine. just checked more than an hour ago
<slyfox> Jucato: do you use Kmobile tools ?
<Jucato> ah no. not that...
* Jucato tries to install
<slyfox> Jucato: can you please tell me your step to connect ?
<Jucato> w/ kmobiletools? or just plain pairing of devices?
<slyfox> Jucato: Well, first of all, what do you use if not Kmobile tools? My problem is that in Kmobiel tools - bluetooth wizard sees my phone and when I press next, it searches for my phone supported services and it just stops there with 52% CPU use and that is it. I have to kill the process. Just Kbluetooth works as I can enter my phone and browse files fine. But there is no way I can somehow manage my phonebook and
<slyfox> calendar.. What do you do ?
<sorush20> can I get to use protein explorer in ubuntu pdb viewer
<Jucato> slyfox: I only pair my phone and my pc to transfer files... that's all
<slyfox> Jucato: this sucks. I really wanted to sync my Korganizer with my phone.
<Jucato> so the problem might actually be in kmobiletools if you can use plain bluetooth just fine
<slyfox> Jucato: can you please see if you can use Kmobile tools ?
<Jucato> ok I'll try
* Jucato hasn't used kmobiletools before
<dal1> is there any startup script that runs as root i can append to?
<dal1> like a init.d thing
<slyfox> Jucato: Can it be, because I got kmobiel tools from here: http://www.kmobiletools.org/downloads and it was the latest verison, but for Kubuntu Depper ?
<Jucato> slyfox: ah you're on dapper? I'm on Edgy
<slyfox> Jucato: I am also on Edgy
<Jucato> ah
<slyfox> Jucato: How is it going?
<Jucato> slyfox: I don't even know how to connect the two using kmobiletools... I can pair my phone just fine w/ my pc using BT... but I'm not familiar with kmobile
<slyfox> Jucato: did you download the latest package?
<Jucato> no. just the one from the repositories
<Jucato> 0.4.3.3
<slyfox> Jucato: In the latest package you get a wizzard which guides you. In the one from repositories, you have to specify the phone location n the devices
<Jucato> ok let me try
<genii> Well, just messing around trying to do a straight dist-upgrade from breezy to feisty I somehow ended up with only memtest as an option to boot ROFL
<Jucato> genii: simply because you can't/shouldn't
<genii> Good thing I have a CD
<genii> Jucato Well, it was an experiment :)
<Jucato> well at least now you know better
<Jucato> and can advise others not to do it, even as an experiment :P
<genii> :)
<z0di4k> I am running Xorg 7.1.1 on kUbuntu Edgy.  I have 3 monitors setup.  The first 2 are on a PCI-E nVidia GeForce 6600GT using proprietary nVidia drivers, the third is on a PCI Riva TnT2 using the nv driver.  The first time I run xorg every day, when I put the mouse on the third monitor xorg crashes.  I restart it, and it is stable all day long.  I can use the third monitor fine.  Any ideas?
<slyfox> Jucato: any news?
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> well, I can connect fine
<Jucato> nothing hangs up...
<slyfox> Jucato: with what? with kmobile tools?
<Jucato> yes. the 0.5.0- beta version
<slyfox> Jucato: how did you specify the device location ?! What is it ?
<slyfox> Jucato: ah beta
<Jucato> Current testing version: KMobileTools 0.5.0 beta1
<Jucato> that one from the download page you gave
<slyfox> Jucato: so Kmobile tools finds your phone and when you click next it finds the services your phone supports ?
<Jucato> yes
<slyfox> Jucato: Did you install from Debina Kubuntu Dapper ?
<Jucato> yes
<slyfox> Jucato: do you have kbluetooth running before you can use kmobile tools?
<Jucato> no. but of course I have the usb dongle connected
<Jucato> Find Services takes a while, but it shows up
<abattoir> doesn't kmobiletools now have that bluetooth pairing wizard?
<Jucato> not the one in the repos
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
<abattoir> hi BluesKaj :)
<Jucato> edgy repos only has 0.4.3.3. the one with the pairing wizard is 0.5.0-beta1
<slyfox> Jucato: a while? how long for you ?
<BluesKaj> hi abattoir, Jucato
<Jucato> hi BluesKaj
<Jucato> slyfox: not more than 2 minutes iirc
<xsacha> is it legal to connect to someones wireless network and steal their net service if it isnt passworded?
<slyfox> Jucato: ok, lets see waht I will get, it is still searching fro services
<abattoir> xsacha: in most places it's illegal
<BluesKaj> yup xsacha
<ubuntu_> hi johny_ & all you guys i return so..
<xsacha> is it legal to login to their router and mess with their settings if they are using the default password (eg. smcadmin)
<Jucato> not only illegal, but also immoral (stealing)
<xsacha> i just checked default password smc networks on google and it's smcadmin and.. yep it works
<abattoir> xsacha: that's even more of a crime :)
<BluesKaj> yes, xsacha ...do you really think that's ok ?
<ubuntu_> i repeat my problem..now i chating from kubuntu live..
<BluesKaj> get yer own router , xsacha
<xsacha> it's a windows network and they have all these shared docs.. pictures, deposits, university, resumes, world of warcraft, etc
<xsacha> is it legal to look through those?
<xsacha> i have a router
<z0di4k> xsacha: It is actually a very solid grey area.  Rulings have gone both ways lately on legality of "borrowing" internet services.  Lately the trend is towards it being illegal.  Logging in to their router to change stuff is definitely over the legal line.
<akrus_> someone to help with compiz?
<johny_> ubuntu_: nothing to do do with passwd?
<stdin> xsacha: it's illegal to gain access to a computer system without prior permission
<slyfox> Jucato: did you right click on the .deb and selecte install ?
<z0di4k> arkus_: What are you trying to do?
<Jucato> slyfox: yes
<xsacha> stdin: doesnt having no password give permission? :(
<BluesKaj> well xsacha , if you do this , don't say you haven't been warned !
<akrus> z0di4k: actually compiz starts, effects working, but no window decorations at all
<akrus> so no title & borders
<Jucato> !compiz | akrus
<ubotu> akrus: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<z0di4k> arkus: Like leaving your door unlocked gives me permission to rummage through your stuff?
<abattoir> xsacha: of course not
<stdin> xsacha: no, to gain access to a system (passwordless or not) without permission is defined in law as cracking (or, less correctly, hacking)
<akrus> ?
<ubuntu_> yesterday all works fine.today i start kubuntu but i stay firm in login window so i don't see initializing devices ... & other
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Jucato> not only is this discussion offtopic, it's also bordering on very shaky legal matters, so please take it somewhere else
<xsacha> but what about if it's not my fault? this software automatically connects to their router instead of mine
<xsacha> ok
<ubuntu_>  <johny_>:nothing.I'tsnot a pass problem i'ts a
<BluesKaj> xsacha, did it ever occur to you, that open network could be a honeypot set up to catch and prosecute ppl who use the network without registering for permission ?
<ubuntu_> problem next login
<xsacha> nup
<ubuntu_> i can login in non graph shell. But kde not start
<slyfox> Jucato: crap, it just searches forever
<z0di4k> xsacha: I personally don't have major issues with using open access points.  I let people use mine all the time.  Just don't be a retard and run bittorent when using somebody else's access point.  *notice I said personally, not legally.  I have seen cases that go both ways on stealing vs. borrowing internet access.
<Jucato> slyfox: :(
<johny_> ubuntu_: what's error it is giving you?
<BluesKaj> z0di4k, don't encourage him
<ubuntu_>  <johny_>:understed?
<johny_> ubuntu_: what you mean?
<ubuntu_>  <johny_> :No errors
<johny_> ubuntu_: you said KDE doesn't start, so what happens when it should start?
<ubuntu_> simply login window go i expect initializing window & i see black and next the same login window
<ubuntu_> <johny_> ubuntu_: you said KDE doesn't start, so what happens when it should start?:exactly
<johny_> maybe try to run KDE from terminal, know how?
<ubuntu_> how can start kde from a shell?
<johny_> ubuntu_: w8 a min
<ubuntu_> ok :-))
<|kosmo|> hi somone
<johny_> try "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm/start
<|kosmo|> i put aa new hardisk in my computer
<|kosmo|> how i can mount it
<|kosmo|> ?
<johny_> ubuntu_: try "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm/start
<johny_> Can someone help this guy (ubuntu_), I'm new to Linux?
<HymnToLife> johny_, that won't start KDE directly but KDM
<stdin> johny_: you mean "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start" ? (notice the space)
<johny_> HymnToLife: yeah
<HymnToLife> ubuntu_, try kdestart
<ubuntu_>  <johny_>:ok i try  &hope chat from my home
<HymnToLife> that wil start a KDE session without the need to login through KDM - since you're already logged in
<johny_> ubuntu_: wait
<johny_> ubuntu_: There are others trying to help, watch
<ubuntu_> <johny_>:you know if from login menu one can chat?
<johny_> ubuntu_: I think it's possible from the shell, having an IRC terminal client installed
<ubuntu_> <johny_>:how?
<johny_> ubuntu_: "Hymn to life" said to you - "try kderestart"
<oier> hello every1
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell ubuntu_ about irssi | ubuntu_, see the private message from ubotu.
<johny_> HymnToLife: thanks
<oier> could someone help me
<johny_> I'm a beginner so watch me carefully -:)
<oier> i can't install an old version of java
<oier> i suppose it must be done manually, not through synaptic
<oier> i have xtracted the .bin files
<ubuntu_> tnx guys you'r beautifull ;-))
<oier> and i can get java started if i type ./java in that folder
<oier> but the system doesn't know about its existence
<Jucato> oier: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Jucato> oier: then select the version of java you want as default
<oier> aham
<oier> i'll try
<cotui> gracia
<oier> i found as an alternative to java v.6 the gij-wrapper-4.1  I don't know what it is, but I'll have a look
<oier> thx
<slyfox> Jucato: http://www.kmobiletools.org/node/285
<slyfox> Jucato: that is my problem
<Jucato> slyfox: maybe because mine is a nokia...
<oier> mmm I'm getting some more errors with this version of java.
<oier> do you know how to install a java1.5.00xx.bin extracted file?
<Jucato> oier: you have java 1.6 (sun-java6-bin) installed? try removing it, then install java 1.5? (sun-java5-bin)
<oier> yeh, i did it as u say
<oier> ok i'll do it again
<slyfox> Jucato: :) Yeah, Nokia is the best.
<slyfox> Jucato: What do you use to organize yourself? I am just curious. As in windows I used online tools - Google Calendar, Rememebr the milk and TiddlyWiki. What do you use in linux? FOr To Do, Calednar and notes ?
<Jucato> slyfox: Kontact/Korganizer... but I don't sync w/ my phone
<Jucato> I rarely go out/away anyway
<oier> ok I uninstalled it and now when I type sudo update-alternatives --config java it says there is no java
<oier> I have also extracted the files from the java1.5.00xxx.bin file
<oier> but the system ignores this info,
<genii> phprojekt is good . I use it for extensive organising
<johny_> ubuntu_: still there?
<oier> how could I install other way java 1.5?
<vyoman> oier: you can download the JDK from SUN and follow the install instructions, don't forget to set JAVA_HOME
<vyoman> oier:  alternatively you can use APT and set the default VM as described above
<johny_> ubuntu_: try to go on thi channel #kde
<jackson> does anybody what plugins do i need for to play 'ape' music files? cheers
<ForgeAus> hey all
<slyfox> what is the commend to change my name in irc ?
<genii> slyfox /nick newname
<slyfox> Thanks
<jackson> to play 'ape' files what plugin would i need? thx
<ForgeAus> !pcsx2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcsx2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ForgeAus> !pcsx
<ubotu> pcsx: Sony PlayStation emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.699df-rc3-1 (edgy), package size 8 kB, installed size 40 kB
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell jackson about repeat | jackson, see the private message from ubotu.
<ForgeAus> has anyone tried to build PCSX2 in Kubuntu?
<jackson> thanx
<genii> Nope, but mame runs fine :)
<ForgeAus> hehe genii I can use mame
<ForgeAus> but I have a PCSX2 .iso I want to try
<ForgeAus> sorry PS2 .iso I want to try in PCSX2
<ForgeAus> but I can't seem to install it
<ForgeAus> because I don't know all this technical stuff about building programs
<genii> Ah, no help then
<ForgeAus> strangely enough PCSX is no problem its even in ubuntu repositories
<ForgeAus> I'm sure if I already had a binary it'd work ok! its just getting the binary out of it!
<ForgeAus> btw Mame is awesome
<genii> Yeah it's an oldie but goodie
<ForgeAus> but theres a few things I'd like to try in other emulators that make doesn't/cant do
<ForgeAus> like 1 : sega saturns fighters megamix
<ForgeAus> and 2 : Capcom vs SNK2 (PS2 or Arcade)
<Dr_willis> i always hated those kind of games...
<ForgeAus> hehe I love vs fighting games but then everyone's different
<Dr_willis> FrozenBubble Rules..
<Dr_willis> :)
<ForgeAus> frozen bubble is quite good actually I tried it!
<ForgeAus> I was impressed!
<Dr_willis> Fizzball is fun. but its comercial.
<ForgeAus> sure its no puzzle bubble but its the next best thing I seen out there
<Dr_willis> Of course ya can always go the emulator route. and have oooooodles of games.
<ForgeAus> (interestingly enough I actually prefer puxxle bobble 3 arcade or puzzle bobble/bust-a-move on SNES!)
<ForgeAus> I already do have most capcom/neogeo games
<ForgeAus> beacuse I actually use/play them!
<Dr_willis> Yea - i got a large collection of games.. that i never play
<Dr_willis> :)
<h3sp4wn> I play metalslug
* n8k99 tries out thought bubbles
<ForgeAus> anything capcom and street fighter 2 -related I've had a go at
<ForgeAus> (except the latest Capcom fighting jam sofar)
<ForgeAus> I suck at all things sf3 too unfortunately...
<ForgeAus> looking to get that emulated on PC too (from either PCSX2 or if a CPS3 emulator comes out)
<ForgeAus> I doubt I'll ever be good at that game tho
<ForgeAus> just doesn't seem to mesh with me very well like the alpha games do... or vs ones
<genii> There used to be this macos game I played for hours on end... lemmings   it was freaking hypnotic
* genii thinks about basilisk2
<Dr_willis> Lemmings is out for many other os/machines
<Dr_willis> go get the Amiga emulator and the amiga version.
<testman> hi folks
<Dr_willis> or dosbox and track down some dos versions. :)
<testman> how can i adjust the autostart settings when a audio cd is put into the cdrom?
<genii> heh :) tempting but I'll sit for hours and not get any work done
<Dr_willis> genii,  the reason computers were invented
<Dr_willis> testman,  adjust what settings exactly?
<testman> Dr_willis: you know, the menu that pops up when you put in a cd? i dont get this anymore because i clicked the 'do this everytime'-checkbox, but now i want that popup back
<Dr_willis> I cant rember the last time i ever put in an audio cd... other then to Rip it to MP3.
<h3sp4wn> ForgeAus: The only good one is streetfighter 2 turbo (jap)
<Dr_willis> ive seen some checkbox/auto-start settings somewhere...
<h3sp4wn> ForgeAus: (unless there is another one with a decent difficulty level I don't know about)
<testman> Dr_willis: i searched the whole kcontrol config menus etc but with no luck
<Dr_willis> I belive they may be Konqueror settings.
<pixelation> Is there a good kde program for finding duplicate or near-duplicate mp3's?
<Dr_willis> Ive seen some programs that can find Duplicate... but neer near-duplicate. :)
<Dr_willis> never.
<Dr_willis> that would be a nifty trick.
<BluesKaj> pixelation, amule
<pixelation> there used to be windows shareware that did that, it was awesome, you could speicify 70% match, or whatever.
<pixelation> thanks BuesKaj
<Dr_willis> but which one to keep.. :)
<BluesKaj> some of the same mp3s have been renamed but one can see by the similar ize
<Dr_willis> it would suck if it kept the one with 30% static in the middle.
<BluesKaj> size
<pixelation> it even put the best quality one on top, so just delete the ones below it... told ya it was good... hrm, maybe wine.
<h3sp4wn> bigger is not always best quality
<Dr_willis> the tools people need when they collect 10000000gb of mp3's :)
<pixelation> yeah but it is a factor in near-duplicates.
<pixelation> lol
<pixelation> I'm a neat freak.
<BluesKaj> nope , not always but if you look at the details, the bit rate is usually indicated
<Raffy> we
<daniellq> alguna girl
<BluesKaj> I don't understand this wine thing...if ya wanna run windows programs use windows :)
<ForgeAus> that depends on the app
* BluesKaj ducks 
<ForgeAus> some run fine under wine
<ForgeAus> but yeah windows apps I'd recommend to use windows if you have it
<pixelation> I love wine personally, and you know it's only gunna get better.
<Dr_willis> actually the last wine i used... dident run the programs that the OLDER wine used to run...
<BluesKaj> depends on the vintage :)
<Dr_willis> but that may of been just a fluke
<pixelation> but, I don't have windows.
<ForgeAus> yup pixel can't wait for better win2k infrastructure in it
<ForgeAus> if they go that way
<ForgeAus> (or even a XP-like 98 subsystem
<pixelation> yeah. I just want my software to run on it. :-P
<ForgeAus> exactly
<BluesKaj> what's word on Vista written programs in wine ?
<ForgeAus> BluesKaj, I wouldn't even think about it
<BluesKaj> hehe
<ForgeAus> way to early to consider something like that
<pixelation> they say it's safe to run regseeker... not anymore... it deleted my fonts and made everything unreadable.
<ForgeAus> some may work anyway... but I wouldn't EXPECT any to
<ForgeAus> regseeker?
<pixelation> yeah... but... I probably shouldn't try and clean it or anything, cause it's not windows.
<BluesKaj> what's the best place to put the *.exe folders in wine ?
<genii> We need some virtual windoze machine to run installers and so on in and just reverse engineer what calls the dlls make and so on
<nihil_sum> Is there a good Linux IDE for SQL, perhaps similar to Query Analyzer or SQL Management Studio on Windows?
<ForgeAus> I wonder if theres a way to combine cedega and cxoffice and wine into one rather than 3 windows subsystems!
<nihil_sum> Don't forget mono.
<ForgeAus> mono is awesome
<cntb> intelikey ?
<ForgeAus> (but monodevelop needs some more work for winforms
<ForgeAus> you can add it but no documentation/designer
<h3sp4wn> No use for mono by me
<cntb> migrating issue mkinitramfs anyone familiar with that ?
<pixelation> I was watching cartoon network last night, and they showed a paragraph, I just caught the last sentence and it was "like the windoze kids" lol
<h3sp4wn> (too slow)
<ForgeAus> winforms and boo should be awesome
<h3sp4wn> cntb: migrating from what to what ?
<BluesKaj> what' mono , another Virtual type prog
<BluesKaj> ?
<ForgeAus> no
<h3sp4wn> Microsofts .NET basically for linux I want nothing to do with it
<ForgeAus> mono is a linux impementation of  .NET framework
<cntb> h3sp4wn: hardware migrating
<BluesKaj> viryual oS rather
<BluesKaj> oh
<h3sp4wn> cntb: How does that involve mkinitramfs ?
<hatta> and .net is microsofts implementation of ???
<cntb> h3sp4wn: from sda (sata ) to hda (PATA)
<nihil_sum> Microsoft's own standard.
<ForgeAus> theres another one of them from gnu (portable .NET)
<cntb> that is edgy with wondows (dual booted h3sp4wn
<h3sp4wn> cntb: using uuid's and default ubuntu kernel ?
<hatta> I've never heard a good answer to the question "what is .net and why do I want it"
<ForgeAus> .net is microsofts implementation of a common language runtime...
<cntb> boot stops at busy box
<ForgeAus> almost like a virtual machine in some ways tho
<cntb> (initramfs) prompt h3sp4wn. know what todo in that case ?
<Alzi2> Hey. I was just wondering, what is the option of 'be like macintosh' in KDE like? I don't want to ruin my current interface, so i can't try out. I'll maybe do it, if anyone tells me what it's like, please.
<h3sp4wn> did you edit the boot line to change it to hda ?
<cntb> kernel is generic
<genii> The uuids in fstab cause headaches when you have to do a grub reinstall
<Dr_willis> how about - 'why did this program install .net 1.1 and then this other program wanted 2.2 ?'
<Dr_willis> genii,  :) heh heh
<ForgeAus> lol Dr Willis thats the problem
<cntb> h3sp4wn: i have handy knoppix 4 and ubuntuboootable alternateCd install
<h3sp4wn> genii: why ? grub uses hd0 type syntax
<ForgeAus> they don't stick with it, they keep making extras that blow out the economy of a single framework
<Dr_willis> 'why does this 6k program need 20mb of runtime stuff...'
<cntb> h3sp4wn: pls explainq. using UUIDs ? in boot
<ForgeAus> Dr willis exactly (thats kinda the point I was trying to get at)
<Dr_willis> and WHAT IDIOT decided on the name .net ?
<Dr_willis> that has to be the Worse name i can think of.
<ForgeAus> lol
<Dr_willis> I guess .PORN would be worse...
<ForgeAus> or .SEX
<Dr_willis> almost as bad as C#
<ForgeAus> but I didn't say that
<Dr_willis> just the idea of having a . in the name....
<cntb> oh and I played editinf fstab changing sda7 to hda7 any utility to auot change sda to hda h3sp4wn ?
<genii> h3sp4wn: I don't know why. But I helped 4 ppl with same issue. grub had to get reinstalled then it couldn't mount / til the uuid stuff in fstab got removed.
<ForgeAus> (probably an acronym anyway lol)
<h3sp4wn> cntb: /etc/fstab should contain uuid's either that or :%s,sda,hda,g
<nihil_sum> It's not why does this 6kb program need 20mb of runtime, it's this 15mb program is only 6kb because it's all in the runtime.
<ForgeAus> h3sp4wn does it HAVE to?
<Dr_willis> then the installer keeps reinstalling. :)
<genii> Dr_willis: I have to agree about C#
<ForgeAus> I removed some of them when my fstab went a bit awry
<ForgeAus> seems to work ok now
<h3sp4wn> genii: ForgeAus Does what have to ?
<ForgeAus> Drwillis under wine there is a way
<cntb>  -- /etc/fstab has lots of UUID
<Dr_willis> but what do i know... i rarely program.. im just always having to do tech support for these other idiots... :)
<ForgeAus> (I think you need to use native msi or something and a few other tweaks but it CAN work)
<Dr_willis> I edit my fstab to mount the drives based on LABEL. :)
<ForgeAus> (then ontop of that there was a .NET bridge for mono)
<h3sp4wn> That is alot more reasonable than uuid
<ForgeAus> h3sp4wn fstab, does it have to have uuids?
<nihil_sum> So anyway...  Is there a good (preferrably free)Linux SQL Server IDE out there comparable to Query Analyzer or SQL Management Studio?
<ForgeAus> MySql?
<ForgeAus> I dunno much about it tho
<h3sp4wn> ForgeAus: Doesn't have to but the whole reason for having them is so if you change from hda to sda you don't need to change it
<ForgeAus> theres also Postgres SQL
<nihil_sum> I'm constrained to use Microsoft SQL Server 2005 unfortunately.
<ForgeAus> whatever happened to PL/SQL?
<nihil_sum> I just want a good development environment for it.
<kkathman> PL/SQL = Oracle
<ForgeAus> nihil just use kexi and connect to the SQL database!
<ForgeAus> I think that works
<nihil_sum> Kexi....  thanks.  I'll get that.
<cntb> h3sp4wn:  in starting up an alert /dev/sda7 does not exist. droping to a shell "" is issued
<ForgeAus> Kexi is part of Koffice
<ForgeAus> (if I have the right app name)
<anbuku> test
<h3sp4wn> cntb: because you didn't edit the bootline to /dev/hda7
<cntb> who is responsible ? h3sp4wn? initrd ?
<Alzi2> anyone? Where can i find the Desktop Configuration Wizard that you get on first-time boot of KDE?
<h3sp4wn> cntb: use e to the edit the bootline in grub
<Dr_willis> Feisty Fawn - will cause SOOO much  "FUN" when it gets out...  it likes to use /dev/sd## for all the ide drives. :)
<cntb> h3sp4wn:  e in grub?
<h3sp4wn> cntb: that is how you edit the bootline
<ForgeAus> oops
<cntb> how do i switch to manual grub h3sp4wn??>
<ForgeAus> kexi doesn't do SQL??
<ForgeAus> it seems... does MDB's
<h3sp4wn> cntb: I have just told you
<nihil_sum> Doh.
<ForgeAus> hmmm
<cntb> e on boot time ? h3sp4wn? enough?
<h3sp4wn> when you can choose what kernel you want to boot (maybe you have to press escape)
<ForgeAus> ahh yes you can connect to a MySQL server with it if you make a blank db
<ForgeAus> but I can't find MS SQL server under there
<ForgeAus> might have plugins
<h3sp4wn> type e and change the sda in that line to hda
<ForgeAus> check it out
<nihil_sum> The core functionality I'm looking for is syntax highlighting, F5 execution with results coming up in a grid or formatted text, and the capability to graphically browse tables/views/users/stored procedures.
<cntb> OK h3sp4wn good
<h3sp4wn> then after that is done edit the kopts line in /boot/grub/menu.lst and change it to hda also
<ForgeAus> nihil I don't think kexi has all that
<h3sp4wn> then run update-grub
<nihil_sum> I wonder if I can get the Microsoft stuff to run in wine.
<cntb> e shows me second line kernel containing wrong sda7 that was on previous system
<ForgeAus> plus even if it did it'd just import stuff from the remote server rather than be an SQL server of its own
<ForgeAus> (possibly has built in SQL like access tho)
<h3sp4wn> so you change it e is to edit
<cntb> h3sp4wn: do I edit it to be saved? and where is it saved ?
<cntb> ty
<nihil_sum> I have the server.  I don't need a server.  Just a client.
<ForgeAus> ts worth a try, sqlserver (or MDSE might work)
<genii> !info ggobi
<ubotu> ggobi: Data visualization system for high-dimensional data. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.2-1 (edgy), package size 4887 kB, installed size 8260 kB
<h3sp4wn> I have already told you how to change it permanently see 16:46
<ForgeAus> genii?
<nihil_sum> Sweet.
<genii> ForgeAus yes?
<cntb> h3sp4wn: that will be my first time editing grub command it is long do I write it on paper and copy  ?
<cntb> some easy way h3sp4wn ?
<dmial> hello! can You tell me, how I can decide problem with "fast starting" mozilla Firefox in Kubuntu (like it decided in windoze)? I think, I will load firefox as daemon at system start, it's right?
<h3sp4wn> cntb: you just scroll with the arrow keys - there is no easier way
<jhutchins_wk> Because an MSSQL database server is an SQL server, you can use any SQL front end with it.
<jhutchins_wk> OOffice has one.
<jhutchins_wk> There are others.
<Alzi2> How to reset my panels to what they once were when i first installed KDE?
<ForgeAus> ahh yes ooffice why didnt I think of that?
<BluesKaj> the only thing I miss about windows is nero vision...it's still the best vdeo transcoder in my experience ...tovis does well, but isn't quite there yet ,.
<BluesKaj> tovid
<ForgeAus> you can get nero for linux
<ForgeAus> prolly has nerovision in it
<BluesKaj> yeah , but not nerovision
<BluesKaj> I already tried it
<dmial> Hi, people, what with firefox loading? help :-)
<ForgeAus> yup openoffice is good (still don't see MS SQL server there... but has lots of options - ODBC might do it)
<dmial> anybody using firefox in kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> dmial lots of people most likely
<ForgeAus> myself included
<genii> dmial http://www.kde-forum.org/archive/15835/thread.html
<ForgeAus> mono probably has ADO.NET components too
<johey> My default gentoo package server (du.se) has turned *very* slow. Where can I find a list of other (preferrably Swedish) servers?
<Alzi2> How to reset my panels to what they once were when i first installed KDE?
<ForgeAus> um alzi you could reinstall!
<ForgeAus> or manually reconfigure them
<ForgeAus> I'm not sure that you can reset them
<genii> Whoah just got from ubuntuforums:
<genii> *** ATTENTION MAINTENANCE ***
<genii> The Ubuntu Forums are currently offline while we add another CPU to our database server. We apologize and will return shortly.
<genii> Thanks, Ubuntu-geek
<Alzi2> How to reset my panels to what they once were when i first installed KDE?
<jetsaredim> just installed kubuntu feisty test 3...  why are there some packages greyed out in the package manager
<chavo> Alzi2, try moving or deleting ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc
<dmial> genii thanks, but I want to load firefox on start in "hided" mode< without window opening (like in offtopic os)
<Alzi2> thanks :)
<chx> hi. i can't get images to print. KJobViewer says Processing.... the print led blinks, blinks forever, the printer job size is only 121 kbytes. LaserJet 6MP, with Foomatic/Postscript driver. Text printing works just fine. Oh, and Acrobat also prints fine...
<chavo> jetsaredim, is it Adept, or Add/Remove programs?
<jetsaredim> chavo: add/remove
<ForgeAus> add/remove is also adept...
<caris_mere> any have experience setting up a webcam?
<ForgeAus> just a different "mode"/part of the adept "suite"
<chavo> yeah, with some packages greyed out
<ForgeAus> but why are they greyed out?
<ForgeAus> I'd also like to know
<chavo> not sure exactly I don't use adept anyway
<chavo> I think add/remove is supposed to be simpler, not showin libraries and such
<Alumin> chavo: what are some of the grayed-out packages?
<genii> dmial: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase/faq/panel.html#id2552715
<ForgeAus> Jets if you know the name of the package you can probably install it in adept using the main package manager to run it... it hasn't got the eyecandy of the add/remove view but it has searching and stuff...
<Alumin> maybe the grayed-out ones are the ones you already have installed?
<jetsaredim> yea was looking for the new ldevelop package
<STEFBOY`brb> Anybody knows how may I run remote Desktop(VNC) on my Linux????
<jetsaredim> are there other repos that I should be adding?
<ForgeAus> yeah Alimin but then the "main" adept installer itself is simple enough... as long as you backstep if it tels you its going to BREAK something..
<STEFBOY`brb> I`d like to make connection between WinXP and Kubuntu..
<ForgeAus> STEFBOY`brb, just download the packages for it
<jetsaredim> I'm thinking about switching from gentoo and I really wanting the latest and greatest versions of packages
<STEFBOY`brb> I couldn`t find
<ForgeAus> there is a Terminal Services client
<chavo> STEFBOY`brb, run krdc
<STEFBOY`brb> I`d like to run a VNC server on Linux
<STEFBOY`brb> yeah but my client is windows based
<STEFBOY`brb> i found that work only for Linux-Linux machines
<genii> STEFBOY`brb:  VNC doesn't care what platforms you have at either end
<STEFBOY`brb> but you have to run a application on Win
<STEFBOY`brb> I use it ot both WinXP machines
<STEFBOY`brb> and it worked fine
<STEFBOY`brb> now I changed one of the machines to Kubuntu
<ForgeAus> there is a terminal services client for linux
<STEFBOY`brb> and I`d like to run a VNC server there
<STEFBOY`brb> any link ?
<jhutchins_wk> STEFBOY`brb: XP runs rdesktop natively, there are clients that can access it.
<jetsaredim> also - where do I get the codecs and such to play dvds
<Dr_willis> theres a  lot of vnc specifics and variants to choose from.
<Dr_willis> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Dr_willis> dvd's dont use codecs..  they need the dvdcss stuff. :)
<Dr_willis> well i guess that counts as a codec? sort of? not really...
* Dr_willis rambles on.
<jhutchins_wk> Dr_willis: 'course not all of them are css encrypted.
<genii> STEFBOY`brb: Just install the package vncserver
<ubuntu_>  <johny_>:i return still now from out. thanks i give a try on #kde
<Dr_willis> jhutchins_wk,  ive got a collection of..  well i wont say... thats not encrypted.     :)
<ForgeAus> STEF its in the repostitories somewhere
<ForgeAus> (possibly under universe or multiverse)
<STEFBOY`brb> thanks
<STEFBOY`brb> I don`t have access to my server to do it now
<STEFBOY`brb> but I`ll have it in mind
<STEFBOY`brb> :))
<genii> !info vncserver | STEFBOY'brb
<ubotu> stefboy'brb: vncserver: Virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.7-12ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 541 kB, installed size 1244 kB
<ForgeAus> !info pxe
<ubotu> pxe: free PX daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-4 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 136 kB
<STEFBOY> nice service you have here
<jhutchins_wk> Speaking of ubotu, somebody needs to update the KDE info an clean up the old stuff.  I think there's at least one link that still reports 3.5.4 as the latest.
<ForgeAus> someone should make a kubntuflash! (LiveCD-like kubntu distro from ubuntu minimal with some KDE stuff, personally I'd go sans bluetooth... whatever packages you can get away with that fit on a 256k stick)
<ForgeAus> grr 256MB stick sorry
<jhutchins_wk> ForgeAus: I thought there already was one?  Mandriva has one.
<ForgeAus> there are several flash-linuxes but I havn't come across kubuntu's yet if it has one
<ForgeAus> (or ubuntu's) theres instructions how to make one
<barb> Unable to load the requested driver:
<barb> Unable to create the Foomatic driver [HP-PSC_750,gutenprint] . Either that driver does not exist, or you don't have the required permissions to perform that operation.
<Dr_willis> fire up the package manager and install the extra cups drivers  perhaps
<barb> is the driver database broken ?
<ForgeAus> barb try running the application as the superuser
<barb> ForgeAus: yeah
<barb> Dr_willis: what 'extra cups drivers' ?
<ForgeAus> if its gui use kdesu or if its console use sudo before the commandline and run it t hat way... (will ask you for root password)
<barb> ForgeAus: i clicked admin mode
<jhutchins_wk> Oh, that stuff's a mess.
<ForgeAus> hmmm ok then either something missing or linux is looking in the wrong place?
<jhutchins_wk> barb: Try doing it from cups.
<barb> jhutchins_wk: ?
<Gala> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_willis> barb,  for some printers i had.. thee was some extra cups drivers packages not installed by default i recall installing a year or so ago.
<jhutchins_wk> localhost:631 will give you the cups management app.
<robertpolson> New version of Beryl !
<robertpolson> http://lunapark6.com/?p=2916
<Dr_willis> HP-PSC  is a all-in-one-printer-scanner ?
<barb> yes
<jhutchins_wk> barb: the kubuntu printer config utilities has horrible problems with permission errors and such.  I've had to bypass it to get anything working.
<Dr_willis> I recall having to install some hpoj service also for mine.. i got a 1200v all in 1.. but aint used it in ages..
<barb> jhutchins_wk: ok trying now.
<igorv2> hi
<BluesKaj> bah humbug, eye candy that looks good but does nothing else except slow things down :)
<Dr_willis> we need a Console/Text based Front end! :)
<Dr_willis> then play the videos with that AALIB stuff in full ascii-animation goodness
<BluesKaj> I tried beryl, it's like barbie and ken dolls ,nice to look at but useless otherwide :)\
<jetsaredim> ok - totally not getting this
<BluesKaj> otherwise
<jetsaredim> I thought that feisty was supposed to have all the non-open stuff in it already
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  looks good... but then you reaize the 'good bits' are missing.
<Dr_willis> jetsaredim,  i thought it had some scripts to install some of it..
<BluesKaj> yeah  Dr_willis, there is a definite wow factor , but it wears pretty thin very quickly
<jhutchins_wk> Possibly the third-party repos like PLF haven't bothered to start porting stuff to feisty while edgy is still unstable.
<barb> what's the differance in  localhost:631  and  print:/  in konqueror ?
<h3sp4wn> jetsaredim: It would never have w32codecs for example
<jetsaredim> so where do I get those things??
<jetsaredim> like dvd playback and such thing
<jhutchins_wk> barb: print:/ is using the kde stuff, localhost:631 should be using the cups html interface.
<jhutchins_wk> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<h3sp4wn> jetsaredim: legally the only place is from a copy of windows you own
<barb> jhutchins_wk: what's the location of a usb printer ?
<jhutchins_wk> jetsaredim: I would say go with the dapper/edgy procedures and experiment with substituting feisty.
<Jaxx> hey all
<Gala> guys but in Linux Kubuntu... can I Install game... World of Warcraft for example?
<jhutchins_wk> barb: Dunno, let me see if I can figure it out.
<jackson> does any know a way i can configure ktorrent to be the default client for torrent files? thx
<Dr_willis> Gala,  to run windows software/games like that you will want to use wine, or cedega to run them
<Dr_willis> Gala,  and DONT expect it to work flawlessly... :)
<Gala> lol understood...
<barb> lsusb
<barb> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 03f0:1411 Hewlett-Packard
<barb> does that help ?
<Dr_willis> Gala,  if you are really hard core about it - i advise paying for the CEDEGA stuff.. its only like $5 a mo.
<chavo> wow is supposed to work with wine
<Dr_willis> supposed to. :)
<Gala> :D
<chavo> never tried it myself
<Jaxx> Gala i tried world of warcraft in linux
<Dr_willis> from what i noticed last i tried wow+cedega - every new update to WOW broke somthing.. then cedega had to have a update soon afterwards
<Gala> work?
<Jaxx> Gala try with wine it works perfectly
<Jaxx> yup
<Jaxx> http://www.winehq.org/
<Gala> thx u
<Jaxx> wine can emulate the game very well
<barb> anyone know what to enter in the "location" field of cups add printer ?
<chavo> you can apt-get install wine also
<h3sp4wn> apparantly cross over office also supports wow (and when they say something is supported it is of higher quality than cedega)
<Dr_willis> the use of 'wine' and 'works perfectly' --  in the same sentance.. :) *shudder*
<Gala> ok i use apt get so
<Jaxx> gala yes... chavo is right
<Dr_willis> of course i do recall a 'rumor' that the WOW guys considered using Cedega/wine to be 'cheating' :)
<Dr_willis> but i was never able to find any other information on that
<arditxo> hi, anyone knows where to set the JAVA_HOME and PLUGIN_HOME variables?
<Jaxx> :)
<Gala> lol
<Dr_willis> arditxo,  why do you need to set them?
<jhutchins_wk> barb: usb:/dev/device#
<jhutchins_wk> barb you can find that in console using lsusb
<arditxo> because I'm still trying to configure my java1.5 installation
<barb> scroll up
<Dr_willis> arditxo,  how did you install it? ive never had to manually set those things to get java working
<arditxo> I executed the java1.5xxx.bin file
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Dr_willis> you can just apt-get install java now a days
<Dr_willis> unless thers somthing special ya need...
<cntb> was on TV with family back to ubuntu now
<Gala> downloading wine
<cntb> h3sp4wn:  ?
<Dr_willis> *hic*
<arditxo> yah I've already read those steps
<jhutchins_wk> barb: Getting anywhere?
<arditxo> but I cannot get it working
<jhutchins_wk> barb: http://uw714doc.sco.com/en/PR_admin/cups-start.html
<barb> maybe.   is usb:/dev/002  right for the location ?
<jhutchins_wk> barb: Unfortunately, their link to "Printing:USB Support" is broken.
<jhutchins_wk> barb: Should be.
<barb> ok
<Igor_V2> hi
<Gala> guys for the resolution... i need to download driver of ati or reconfigure xorg.conf?
<arditxo> yeh I see, but I specifically need the 1.5 version, not the latest one (1.6)
<slyfox> Need help - when I choose seesion type and Console - the only thing I get is a black screen. I tried to press cntrl+alt+F1 and nothing happens. I also tried this from my normal session: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop   and I again get a balck screen, cntrl+alt+F1 does nothing. The only thing that works on that balck screen is CTRL+ALT+Delete to estart my laptop. That is it. Help.
<Jaxx> any romanians in here?
<Dr_willis> !find java
<ubotu> Found: gcj, gcj-4.1, gij, gij-4.1, java-common (and 248 others)
<arditxo> and so, using the sources I can only get the 1.6
<Dr_willis> arditxo,  last i looked there was 2 packatges one for 1.5 one for 1.6
<cntb> !find migrate
<Gala> what do u say about?
<barb> ooops   "you need to supply a username and passwd too access this site 'cups at locaalhost'"  ?
<ubotu> File migrate found in xen-utils-3.0
<barb> what's that asking for ?
<Dr_willis> sun-j2re1.5 - Java(TM) 2 RE, Standard Edition, Sun Microsystems(TM)
<barb> jhutchins_wk: what's that asking for ?
<arditxo> well I have already looked it in my synaptic
<Dr_willis> you did enable all the extra repositories?
<arditxo> and I only get the 1.6 , what am I doing wrong
<jhutchins_wk> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<jhutchins_wk> barb: Shoot, I don't remember that.
<Dr_willis> ive gotten so many extra things in the repos... i dont know what im getting from where.
<jhutchins_wk> barb: It's in the ubuntu docs though, on one of the sites.
<sbee> hi anyone can help me.. my pc hang after i type dpkg --configure -a
<arditxo> :)
<barb>  don't know what user name it's asking for ?
<Gala> guys i've apt-get install wine ... now how can i do ?
<cntb> OK stopped and edited on boot grub commands. where do I save new commands?
<sean_> Hi all - quick question, whats the most popular IRC client ? Currently using Konversation (only installed Linux 2 days ago..), seems to do the job ok, just wondered if I was missing out on anything cool and spangly :P
<h3sp4wn> sean_: irssi
<jhutchins_wk> barb: I don't remember myself, I think you may need to set it up.  This is part of why the kde interface doesn't work for setting up printers.
<sean_> h3sp4wn: I'll take a look @ that thanks.
<cntb> nope sean_
<sbee> :(
<BluesKaj> hehe, he wants eye candy h3sp4wn :)
<cntb> irssi ok xchat OK sean_
<arditxo> one more question: why do I need to type "./" in order to execute the java file?
<sean_> :)
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: He said what is the most used
<sean_> irssi - is that console based ? :P
<cntb> gaim is a nice idea too
<HymnToLife> arditxo, because it is not in your $PATH
<jhutchins_wk> barb: Sorry, no help in the bot links.
<arditxo> (javapath/  ./java)
<BluesKaj> irssi is a terminal program
<sean_> lol
<cntb> GAIM  = all IM in one
<barb> ok thanks jhutchins_wk
<arditxo> aham
<sean_> ahh I heard about GAIM also
<Gala> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<HymnToLife> cntb, Kopete = same thing but with a K in it :p
<HymnToLife> and it's gaim or Gaim, _not_ GAIM
<jhutchins_wk> barb: this may help
<sean_> I dont really wanna terminal program tbh..... if I had an IBM PS\2 with a tiny hard drive it would make sense :P
<cntb> sean_ HymnToLife right kopete is the kde answer to GAim
<jhutchins_wk> barb sorry, this: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/13/enabling-cupsys-web-admin-interface/
<BluesKaj> h3sp4wn, somehow i doubt irssi is the most used , even in linux
<barb> looking
<cntb> so sean_ konversation kopete xchat gaim irssi
<HymnToLife> sean_, sorry to disappint you but I'm using terminal programs on an Athlon 64
<sean_> cntb: thanks very much
<sean_> HymnToLife:  :-) hey I'm not knocking it.. everyone to their own, just not for me
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: Maybe not in this channel - but against most linux I would say yes (most people I know use it)
<BluesKaj> konversation is prolly the easiest if yer used to windows clients like mirc
<hatta> anyone who knows what they're doing uses irssi
<HymnToLife> BluesKaj, there is xchat for Windows too
<HymnToLife> damn, I'm sick of those "anyone who knows uses foobar"
<HymnToLife> I think I know what I'm doing and I'm using xchat...
<angasule> hatta: really? I thought snobs and elitists used irssi
<BluesKaj> hatt yer a linux purist , that doesn't mean someone who doesn't use irssi isn't knowledgeable
<hatta> them too
<sean_> I'm knowledgeable - just not on Linux yet. I'm a windows guy, but I am very interested in learning Linux now.
<jhutchins_wk> barb: Ok, I've been down this path before, just didn't remember the steps.
<jhutchins_wk> barb: The problem is that the cupsys user (the one cups runs as) doens't have access to the shadow password file.
<cntb> sean_ give us a hug
* sean_ hugs cntb
<cntb> Anomymous LINUX addicts
<jhutchins_wk> barb: After adding usr cupsys to the shadow group and restarting cups, you should be able to use your own username and password.
<cntb> anonimous
<h3sp4wn> anonimouse
<sean_> lool
<cntb> or is it anonymous ?
<jhutchins_wk> If anybody knows a ubuntu developer, please kick them and ask them to FIX THE PRINTER INTERFACE AND CUPS PASSWORD PROBLEM.
<sean_> anonymous
<h3sp4wn> cntb: the later
<cntb> latter
<cntb> most of us write Internetish
<jhutchins_wk> a=negative no=known nym=name ous=having this charictaristic.
<n8k99> jhutchins_wk you could leave a bugreport on launchpad
<jhutchins_wk> n8k99: You think 657,000 hits on google doesn't give anybody a clue?
<jhutchins_wk> n8k99: I believe I did file a BR though.
<n8k99> good
<cntb> how do I repair X ? dpkg-reconfigure Xserver ?
<cntb> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins_wk> I tell ya, not being able to set up printers is a real deal killer for the average user.
<cntb> !find xserver
<ubotu> Found: xserver-xorg-input-elographics, xserver-xorg-input-evdev, xserver-xorg-input-kbd, xserver-xorg-input-mouse, xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (and 79 others)
<cntb> what a lag ?
<cntb> !find xserver-xorg
<ubotu> Found: xserver-xorg-input-elographics, xserver-xorg-input-evdev, xserver-xorg-input-kbd, xserver-xorg-input-mouse, xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (and 72 others)
<arditxo> ok thx all
<arditxo> bye
<BluesKaj> sean, i'm also a windows who eventually saw the error of my ways but being linux cli freak doesn't make ppl superior in any way , they just have a different computing experience than others , and be judged on linux purist cli terms is totally a childish POV.
<alessandro_> i have audio problem i can hear sound but only on one side any suggestion?
<sasoyna> i was ubuntu.So johny_ are you still there?
<Gala> go go rock lee
<sasoyna> who speak me to type kdestart? that's no twork
<BluesKaj> startkde, sasoyna
<sasoyna> ** no twork=not work
<barb> all i can get is  authentication fails    using root with root's passwd
<BluesKaj> type startkde , not kdestart
<sasoyna>  < BluesKaj>:i try tnks
<jhutchins_wk> barb: Did you add cupsys to shaddow and restart cups?
<barb> 401 Unauthorized
<barb> Enter your username and password or the root username and password to access this page.
<barb> jhutchins_wk: yes
<barb> that got rid of the dialog asking for a username and passwd.
<barb> but now it goes streight to that page ^
<cntb> BluesKaj:  explain childish POV pls !
<GalaZ> if I've a file .rar... how can i open it?
<barb> the line that reads "Enter your username and password or the root username and password to access this page."   is on the page after the  401 error      there is no  place to enter any authentication.
<LjL> !rar > GalaZ    (GalaZ, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jhutchins_wk> barb: I dunno, try regular username & password instead.
<LjL> !upgrade > LjL    (LjL, see the private message from Ubotu)
<barb> how it doesn't ask for a user anymore ?
<cntb> LjL in migration managed to  login cli with errors how do I clean fstab ? specifically kill UUIDs and chg sda7 to hda7 ?
<barb> it just says auth failed.
<jhutchins_wk> Oh, close the browser, it's cached it.
<barb> oh
<barb> heh
<LjL> cntb... parse error on line one :o)
<BluesKaj> cntb , the idea that using a cli interface like irssi is somehow superior to using a gui client
<cntb> IOW in migtration to different hardware howto reconstruct fstab ?
<LjL> !blkid | cntb
<ubotu> cntb: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<LjL> but actually, the UUIDs should remain the same, if the partitions are the same
<cntb> tyvm LjL
<LjL> even if the hardware is different
<cntb> same layout LjL
<cntb> arenot UUIDs taken from hardware?
<LjL> no
<LjL> cntb: depends on how you duplicated the partitions - if you *cloned* them, the UUIDs should remain the same. if you just copy the files, they'll probably change
<barb> nope auth fails for user also
<cntb> acronis copied a SATA to hda  80gb sata to 80gb PATA
<cntb> true copy
<cntb> windows works OK
<barb> jhutchins_wk: auth fails for user also
<cntb> OK
<cntb> so how do I convert blkid to fstab ?vi ?
<cntb> pipe > LjL ?
<LjL> cntb: any editor, yeah
<jhutchins_wk> barb: I'm really sorry, this must be quite frustrating.  Let me see what I can find, I know there's a way around it.
<cntb> trying to save typing is """ blkid > fstab-buildfrom-here "" a good idea ?
<ozziuss> siema
<LjL> cntb: no
<ozziuss> could somebody tell mi what is IRC? for what can I use it?
<cntb> LjL: what better idea?
<LjL> cntb: doing it manually
<LjL> the "blkid" format isn't fstab format
<cntb> LjL:  trying to build a routine of producing dual boot PCs
<LjL> ozziuss: you're using it right now, for chatting.
<LjL> cntb: then a script
<cntb> OK but must think where and how to save work  LjL ;-)
<jhutchins_wk> barb: Hang in there, gathering clues.
<ozziuss> LjL: IRC is only a chat client?
<LjL> ozziuss: IRC is a protocol. the client is Konversation or X-Chat or whatever.
<LjL> right now, you're on the Freenode network of IRC servers.
<LjL> and yes it's chat
<LjL> cntb: let me see, blkid has some useful options for formatting
<cntb> maybe to the point  I am reading scripts but not making myself LjL
<barb> i'm going to say it's a permissions problem.   what files/dirs are we talking about here ?
<ozziuss> aaa...i understand now
<h3sp4wn> ozziuss: people abuse it for other purposes (i.e warez)
<cntb> LjL: Ok ty will man blkid
<LjL> cntb: well, a problem i can see is: how could you ever match partitions automatically? i.e. how to know that a given partition is / and not /home?
<LjL> i think that, save some very clever magic that's probably not really worth doing, that would have to be done manually
<jhutchins_wk> barb: sudo vi /etc/group, find lpadmin - are you a member?
<jhutchins_wk> (You can use whatever user management tool you prefer, I'm a CLI guy)
<cntb> maybe right LjL
<LjL> just type "groups" to see which groups you belong to
<ozziuss> can somebody help me? i can't open phpmyadmin in kubuntu. i installed it using sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<cntb> tyvm
<LjL> cntb: blkid can search by partition label. if your partitions have meaningful labels, you could use that. but i don't know many people who actually do use labels...
<cntb> LjL: now on CLI only without X without network
<cntb> what do I do if I need su . which does not work
<cntb> LjL: sudo suficces even now?
<h3sp4wn> sudo -i
<jhutchins_wk> Shoot, we lost one.
<cntb> LjL: in windows I do use labels all the time
<cntb> tyvm for the idea
<cntb> tvm h3sp4wn
<jhutchins_wk> Finally found the page that ACTUALLY EXPLAINS how to make cups work, add the username to group lpadmin, and add cupsys to group shadow.
<cntb> how do I label a blkdevice in CLI ?
<cntb> I know my root is /dev/hda7
<LjL> cntb: tune2fs -L, for ext3 filesystems
<LjL> well actually, e2label even
<cntb> ty
<cntb> OK e2label helped me
<Alumin> hmm...I'm not sure if this is a distro question, a Konsole question, or a screen question (perhaps a terminfo question?), but uh
<cntb> anybody knows how to import file in "vi editor " ? sorry for lazyness or lack of CLI skills
<Alumin> ok, so if I run Konsole and then run screen with a bunch of ssh sessions attached, my backspace key doesn't work (the terminal just beeps when I press it)
<LjL> cntb: no, i don't, but perhaps you might want to have mouse support for copy and paste
<LjL> !gpm
<jhutchins_wk> cntb: :r <file>
<ubotu> gpm: General Purpose Mouse Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.6-22ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 202 kB, installed size 500 kB
<Alumin> however, if I attach to the same screen session with xterm, it works
<Alumin> gpm is in universe?  wow
<jhutchins_wk> Alumin: Try "reset".
<LjL> well it's not like ubuntu gives much emphasis to the VT interface...
<cntb> jhutchins_wk: you made me advance fast tyvm
* jhutchins_wk loves vim.
<jhutchins_wk> Alumin: I think GPM predates the universal GNU license.
* LjL uses nano and saves the headaches for things more deserving of them than text editors
<Alumin> LjL: true, but I thought inclusion in main predicated on licensing issues rather than "focus"?
<LjL> jhutchins_wk: shouldn't matter, the decision of putting something in universe vs main isn't license dictated
<LjL> Alumin: no
<Alumin> it isn't?
<h3sp4wn> I hate nano - like vim - probably should learn emacs one of these days
<Alumin> I'm used to Debian I guess
<LjL> main *and* universe are free software / restricted *and* multiverse are non-free (or depend on non-free)
<LjL> otoh
<LjL> main *and* restricted are maintained by the core developers / universe *and* multiverse are maintained by the community
<LjL> these are the difference
<Alumin> ah, ok
<cntb> main is the most necessary universe is extra
<LjL> main=coredevs,free - universe=community,free - restricted=coredevs,nonfree - multiverse=community,nonfree
<slyfox> I have a problem, you know how in KDE all the icons are in tray packed small and organized? Now they are in one big straight line, how do I fix it?
<Alumin> slyfox: perhaps you need to make your panel larger?
<caris_mere> could somebody help me with webcam setup?
<jager> how can i get amarok to use projectm?
<Alumin> slyfox: sometimes it's just a couple of pixels' worth of height that makes the difference
<jager> ubuntu doesn't seem to have proojectm in the repositories :(
<johny_> is this possible to acces the recycle bin by shell?
<jager> i installed some debian packages and it works fine in xmms but amarok doesn't see xmms plugins :(
<dwidmann> slyfox, if you're talking about the icons in the system tray, I do recall KDE 3.5.2 having them in multiple rows, and previous/later versions having them in a single row.
<LjL> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<cntb> can parted update fstab ?
<jhutchins_wk> Doesn't firefox have an editor function?
<slyfox> dwidmann: no a few minutes ago I had them in multiple rows, and now it is one long line
<dwidmann> jhutchins_wk, I don't think so, I think seamonkey does though.
<cntb> df -h does not show /dev/hda1 which is windows . why ?
<hatta> cntb, is it mounted?
<dwidmann> slyfox, hmmm, did you alter the size of the tray?
<dwidmann> cntb: is /dev/hda1 mounted?
<caris_mere> LjL: I've been there, but I still can't get it working, not really sure about all that
<albertg> Hi.. i need some help
<LjL> caris_mere: i'm not sure i can help you very much, my cam just worked out of the box. what are you stuck on anyway?
<slyfox> dwidmann: I did install beryl and it happened
<slyfox> dwidmann: how can I alter the size again ?
<dwidmann> right click -> configure panel
<dwidmann> about 2/3 of the way down
<caris_mere> LjL: It's plugged in, but doesn't do anything, I just don't know what to do
<albertg> Hi.. i need some help!!! plz...
<LjL> caris_mere: well i suppose you should install something like Camorama, as the page suggests, to see if the webcam is working?
<LjL> !camorama
<ubotu> camorama: gnome2 tool to view, alter and save images from a webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.18-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 190 kB, installed size 1376 kB
<caris_mere> LjL: I installed the camorama, but it says that it can't connect to the video device
<LjL> caris_mere: then it's just not working, which webcam is it? actually, what does  lsusb  in a console say?
<slyfox> dwidmann: which section ?
<ubuntu> i am french and you ?
<dwidmann> slyfox: should be a dropdown for the size, "tiny,normal,large,custom" or something like that
<BluesKaj> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<caris_mere> LjL: it says, Logitech, Inc. in the lsusb, and it is a Logitech QuickCam Communicate STX Plus
<slyfox> dwidmann: man, cant find it. Which section. ?
<dwidmann> one sec slyfox
<Danzik> Quick question...
<jhutchins_wk> Can't somebody put some warnings on the beryl packages?
<Danzik> How do I install this screensaver?  (Never installed anything in Linux before)
<jhutchins_wk> WARNING!!! ALPHA SOFTWARE!!! THIS WILL BREAK YOUR SYSTEM!!!
<slyfox> jhutchins_wk: but it looks so appealing
<slyfox> jhutchins_wk: http://lunapark6.com/?p=2916
<Danzik> Any thoughts on the screensaver install?
<jhutchins_wk> Danzik: apt-get install thisscreensaver
<dwidmann> slyfox: http://images.xnowherex.net/size.png - the third frame, labelled size
<jhutchins_wk> Danzik: Because nobody has a clue what you mean by "this screensaver", nobody's answering.
<LjL> caris_mere: not sure, try rebooting with the webcam already in the port if you haven't
<Danzik> hmm
<dwidmann> best screensaver set I've seen was rss-glx ...
<caris_mere> LjL: I have done that.  I looked under my devices and it says the device is Unknown, guess I will try to take it back and find one that doesn't have these problems
<slyfox> dwidmann: this changes the size of the whole pannel, I just need the System Tray icons to be grouped into 2 lines, not one long line.
<LjL> caris_mere: try one that's listed in the compatibility list if you can find it...
<caris_mere> LjL: I will, thanks
<infu> hello
<crov> Hi, i am having problem with Booting Kubuntu i got this screen error and it stop booting... http://img102.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00260dd0.jpg
<dwidmann> slyfox ... can't recall how to do it if it can be done :\
<slyfox> crov: Is that a live cd boot ?
<dwidmann> slyfox, well, I do know a way, it just may not be what you want
<slyfox> dwidmann: I just want a simpel way :-(
<Jaxx> Where can I find location of kubuntu firewall?
<dwidmann> slyfox: , well, what I was thinking is, seperate it into two panels (or perhaps even three, if it lets you overlap them)
<dwidmann> two wouldn't really fly unless you had a transparent panel background ..
<crov> slyfox kubuntu-6.10-dvd-i386.iso
<cntb> bk here
<cntb> dwidmann /dev/hda1 not mounted not shown in blkid
<cntb> scenario is migrating from sata to pata after acronis ghost or other imaging
<cntb> BTW is there any unix utility for imaging like acronis or ghost ?
<slyfox> crov: you proabbly had what I had, go to your bios settings and choose AGP = 4x
<slyfox> crov: hold on
<cntb> imaging seems like a tough job
<hatta> cntb, dd or rsync depending on your needs
<fdoving> cntb: partimage, mondorescue.
<crov> slyfox but i am not using agp, i am using PCIE for my vga
<cntb> tyvm fdoving hatta which one is CLI which is GUI ?
<slyfox> crov: read this https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9284
<dwidmann> partimage is a text mode interface if I remember right
<slyfox> crov: what I did was " Alternatively change the AGP speed from 8x to 4x in the BIOS"
<slyfox> crov: then once installed "
<slyfox> it also work if you set up AGP 8x in the BIOS and use Option "AGPMode" "8"
<slyfox> in xorg.conf?
<slyfox> crov: then once installed, add Option "AGPMode" "8"  in xorg.conf  and then set the agp back to 8x in bios
<slyfox> crov: No idea for pci
<slyfox> crov: look into yoru bios
<crov> yea if you have AGP as VGA
<cntb> I think  as of today many community users have Broadband so there must be as many local mirrors of linux iinstall as possible
<crov> but i can try to edit xorg and disable nano and disable the module "dri"
<cntb> i myself found a script to buid the mirror and am starting to build local mirror
<cntb> consider this link http://blog.entner.net/2006/08/16/make-ubuntu-dvds-including-everything/ for local mirror
<slyfox> dwidmann: did it, either set the pannel size to large and to make it a bit smaller - custom - 48pixels
<cntb> this link or similar should be introduced in  ubotu IMHO
<cntb> http://blog.entner.net/2006/08/16/make-ubuntu-dvds-including-everything/
<cntb> !dvds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvds - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cntb> !find dvds
<ubotu> Package/file dvds does not exist in edgy
<cntb> my lag is 20 s
<dwidmann> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<cntb> nope dwidmann . issue is http://blog.entner.net/2006/08/16/make-ubuntu-dvds-including-everything/
<LjL> !dvd
<cntb> who is editing ubotu ?
<yura> Having problem with samba share. Can anyone help me?
<BluesKaj> ok yura , what's the prob/
<Jaxx> where can I setup FIREWALL IN KUBUNTU?
<Jaxx> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<yura> When I'm opening any openoffice document from samba share, the OpenOffice is asking login and password for this share
<BluesKaj> !firewall
<BluesKaj> oops
<yura> is't asking login and pass only one time per session
<cntb> Jaxx:  you most prolly are looking for a GUI tuning of firewall ?
<dettoaltrimenti> are there any pre-made templates for openoffice's spreadsheet program?
<BluesKaj> so you have permission to open the docs, yura ?
<yura> Don't know. How can check if I have any "pre-made templates"?
<yura> yes, I have premissions
<yura> any other file type isn't asking any password
<BluesKaj> sorry dunno much about O.O
<yura> only open office types
<cntb> when a line in fstab starts with # and whne not ?
<BluesKaj> then the O.O files are prolly pw protected by someone else, yura
<yura> no they aren't
<BluesKaj> do they open if you use the pw?
<yura> When I'm creating network folder link in Gnome there no such problem
<BluesKaj> have you setup the share applet on the folders ?
<BluesKaj> in my experience setting up the share requires the password just once on new folders
<Shak1> NEW
<coreire> hi, i've just booted kubuntu from dvd to see if it works with all my hardware. My resolution is set at 1024x768, i'm trying to change the res to 1366x768 which is the native res of my screen but the max option is 1024x768. How can i change the res? Thanks
<juano__> coreire: edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<coreire> and i can do this while running from live cd? or will i have to install to hard drive?
<juano__> coreire: ahh you mean the resolution inside livecd
<coreire> yup
<juano__> coreire: well yeah try what i told you
<coreire> ok, will try it now, thanks.
<juano__> coreire: then put your resolution next to the others , save the file and ctrl + alt + backspace
<coreire> juano__: It says i don't have write access, any other way i can do this?
<juano__> coreire: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wilman> i need a plugin for protected cd's
<wilman> music cd's
<juano__> coreire: you need to edit it as root
<juano__> coreire: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dwidmann> wilman: I've never seen anything k3b couldn't handle
<cntb> !log
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<wilman> oo
<wilman> nice
<cntb> !logs
<voicu> hi, does anyone know an ide for C++ that works like BorlandC for DOS? i'm talking about the fact that it does compile+asm+link+run at once. preferably console too.
<voicu> i'm sick of compiling and running in a separate console each time i do a change in the source
<cntb> where in ubuntu is the logging of boot process?
<cntb> fsck died with exit status 1 . gogle it ?
<coreire> juano__: I am getting a "Failed to Open Device" in the terminal window now when i try to save. Screw it I'll just do the install and sort it out then. Thanks for your help
<johny_> hey guys. I just wanted to disable "composite" in my xorg.conf file but after the computer restarts its doesn't load the x server and give me this mesagge "Parse error on line 161 of sections extensions in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<coreire> 1 more uestion, how do i start the installation from the live cd?
<johny_> that's my xorg.conf ---> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4325/
<juano__> coreire: double click the install icon on the desktop
<Tm_T> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<coreire> lol thanks, i should have noticed that
<attila> Hi! Adept says that another process is using the packaging system database, but I can't see anything running. How can I stop processes runing in the background?
<juano__> coreire: lol, :-) no problem
<johny_> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<johny_> !x11
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<BluesKaj> johny , check here for the proper wording of the xorg.conf , scroll about halfway down to see the proper text , it's under the heading: " Disable Composite extension" ; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-c966b2cb7c82944d6883f27a2896725db3b90a3a
<GalaZ> have anyone installed world of warcraft on kubuntu?
<slyfox> Why cant I unrar RAR files? "The utility unrar is not in your PATH."  ???
<ben_m> sudo apt-get install unrar
<GalaZ> have anyone installed world of warcraft on kubuntu?
<slyfox> ben_m: thanks
<ccp_> hello
<johny_> hey guys. I just wanted to disable "composite" in my xorg.conf file but after the computer restarts its doesn't load the x server and give me this mesagge "Parse error on line 161 of sections extensions in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<johny_> that's my xorg.conf ---> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4325/
<ccp_> hello, is this the ubuntu chat?
<johny_> ccp: it's a IRC channel not a chat -;)
<johny_> the ubuntu's one is #ubuntu
<ccp_> I want the Jono Bacon chat
<johny_> ccp_: what's that?
<matt35> lu
<nagyv> ccp_: it can happen that you are searching for #ubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj> johny_, din't you read my message , above ?
<johny_> BluesKaj: no, were there any messages?
<BluesKaj> johny , check here for the proper wording of the xorg.conf , scroll about halfway down to see the proper text , it's under the heading: " Disable Composite extension" ; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-c966b2cb7c82944d6883f27a2896725db3b90a3a
<johny_> BluesKaj: Thanks man
<BluesKaj> np
<Lam_> what's the best audio tagging program?
<GalaZ> Amarok ftw
<BluesKaj> yup
<ubuntu> hi there...
<ccp_> now, there is an chat with Jono Bacon about the future of ubuntu and Linux general in the irc of ubuntu
<ubuntu> is there any easy way of having dual monitors in Kubuntu?
<johny_> ccp_: I didn't know about that, where?
<MikeBeecham> Can anyone help?  Is there any easy way to configure dual monitors in Kubuntu?
<voicu> is there another to trace the package route other than ping -R?
<johny_> !traceroute| voicu
<ubotu> voicu: traceroute: traces the route taken by packets over a TCP/IP network. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4a12-20 (edgy), package size 21 kB, installed size 104 kB
<MikeBeecham> Hi...can anyone help with a dual-monitor setup?
<voicu> aham
<voicu> why would they make that one optional?
<ccp_> I didn't know, in the ubuntu chat, for the all world
<HymnToLife> voicu, maybe because a sytem can very well run without it ?
<MikeBeecham> can anyone hear me? :(
<HymnToLife> MikeBeecham, no
<MikeBeecham> :( :D
<HymnToLife> but we can read you :p
<boerjesl> hey, a quick simple question. I've installed kubuntu 6.10. I remember there was an easy tool to monitor bandwidth in an earlier ubuntu/kubuntu, but I can't find the software. any suggestions? even a simple commandline software would do
<MikeBeecham> does anyopne know how to set up dual monitors in Kubuntu?
<voicu> it's 104kB large and sometimes useful...
<johny_> ccp_: here #ubuntu
<johny_> boerjesl: is you're using KDE superkaramba's applet could be good..
<ccp_> escuse me but my english it's very
<johny_> ccp_: can't see any disccusiuion
<voicu> MikeBeecham: i managed that with a matrox g450, maybe it is similar to your case
<voicu> MikeBeecham: i can send you my xorg.conf file
<boerjesl> nevermind i googled up vnstat
<ccp_> ok, bye bye, thanks for all
<Mena> hi friends
<captain_flam> hello
<Mena> what would happnend if i was updating but the net stoppend then make update for again is that woyld make conflects
<captain_flam> I have some trouble to make sound working on my brand new edgy eft.
<Shak1> NEW
<Mena> for>>>>From*
<barb> hello i've been having all kinds of trubble setting up a usb printer.   first there was an authentication problem.  i think i have that solved but now nothing can find the printer.  i've tried everything i can think of, encluding reboot.   any help?
<captain_flam> I'm runing kubuntu, and nothing works in the "sound system" menu in the KDE control center.
<captain_flam> test sound gives nothing
<attila> does anybody know how to kill processes using the using the packaging system database? I can't use adept 'cause another process using it
<bman_> I need help with installing java.
<bman_> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<captain_flam> Even with KDE (and KDM) down, I can't use mpg123.
<barb> all printer manager apps saw it jusst fine while ago.   now nothinng sees it.  except lsusb
<bman_> Help plz.
<barb> attila: sudo fuser -k /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<captain_flam> attila: try lsof /var/lib/dpkg/status
<captain_flam> hum, attila forget what I said then. barb solution is better.
<captain_flam> Any hint of what I can do for my sound server ?
<captain_flam> I already used alsamixer to unmute everything.
<captain_flam> And it seems that there is no alsaconf on ubuntu.
<bman_> UGH
<bman_> HELP
<jordo23> Is there a way I can watch quicktime encoded video in Linux/Kubuntu?
<bman_> kubuntu is tough.
<The_Machine> hey guys, all of the "pop up" dialog boxes that normally prompt me for information are not appearing unless I click on the application itself.  Can someone tell me how to fix this?
<shadowhywind> hay how does one change the ndiswrapper network device from say eth1 to wlan0
<Shak1> jordo23 search for automatix and install the codecs package : i think the codec is somewhere in there because i installed it and am able to play quicktime movies
<attila> captain_flam: it did not solve my problem (neither barb solution). still I open adept, it says that the database is in use
<Shak1> jordo http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80295
<captain_flam> attila: does lsof returns somethin
<captain_flam> g ?
<attila> no, nothing
<captain_flam> If you got a process id, just kill it.
<The_Machine> hey guys, all of the "pop up" dialog boxes that normally prompt me for information are not appearing unless I click on the application itself.  Can someone tell me how to fix this?
<captain_flam> attila: so I suppose you crashed an application or reboot on a dirty way. Try to rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<captain_flam> You where root when doing the fstat command right ?
<attila> captain_flam: I have this problem since I killed some installation
<captain_flam> attila: you should try kill berfore kill -9, so the program can exit in a proper way. Anyway, removing the lock should work.
<attila> captain_flam: I can't remove the file. It says access is denied; what does it mean kill before kill -9?
<attila> captain_flam: sorry, I use kubuntu for a few days only
<shadowhywind> does anyone know how to change the interface name of say ndiswrapper?
<captain_flam> attila: the installation you killed was probably with the command "kill -9", that whould be a good idea to try kill (without -9) before you try this. Anyway just remove the file lock and dont forget sudo as it's a file owned by root.
<nagyv> attila: hello :)
<captain_flam> attila: and welcome in the wonderful world of ubuntu (WWU).
<attila> nagyv: hello
<willilanger> hello, someone can help me?
<nagyv> !ask | willilanger
<ubotu> willilanger: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<feanor_> y
<julio> keith
<willilanger> eheh ok! Is it possible to force update via web o kubuntu?
<nagyv> willilanger: you mean, that you can not sit to your computer?
<willilanger> I mean teh automatic update
<willilanger> via internet
<julio> anyone speakspanish
<rag_> hola julio
<nagyv> !es | julio
<ubotu> julio: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<willilanger> (sorry for my bad english...)
<nagyv> no prob
<nagyv> willilanger: there is an automatic upgrade tool if I remember well, but don't remember its name, try google
<julio> como le ago soy nuevo
<nagyv> willilanger: otherwise, in general the updates are through the net
<willilanger> nagyv: can I launch it manually?
<rag_> what dou u want to do? q quiers hacer?
<rag_> julio)
<julio> ubotu
<nagyv> willilanger: and you can connect to your computer from any other computer using ssh, and update the computer from the distance
<julio> si rag
<sasoyna> hi johny_ i finally login... whith hand (startkde)
<nagyv> julio vada a #kubuntu-es
<julio> quero conversar con vos y camara
<nagyv> someone who speaks spanish, please help him!
<nagyv> !es | julio
<ubotu> julio: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<coreire> i'm installing kubuntu there, and i'm at the prepare mount points screen, i've chose a 20gb partition as "/" and i have chosen a swap partition, but when i click continue it gives the message "No Root File System". What am i missing?
<willilanger> nagyv: now I'm diredctly connected to internet with ubuntu
<rag_> julio,ubuntu-es
<Kristophe> Hi anyone have a "windows mobile" palm-like? Does the synchronisation with kontact works?
<nagyv> julio click to #kubuntu-es (click-click :) )
<nagyv> willilanger: like many of us :)
<julio> grasias amigos
<julio> thankiu frens
<nagyv> welcome :)
<willilanger> nagyv: yes... but I'm looking for this automatic update
<nagyv> willilanger: as I have told you search a bit, at least I don't know the program
<coreire> and is it ok to have the root partition as a logical one?
<nagyv> coreire: yep
<willilanger> nagyv: ok 10x
<nagyv> coreire: do you have ntfs partitions now? you should select a new file type in the installer
<Shak1> NEW
<coreire> i have ntfs partitions on the drive, but the one i have chosen for root is ext3, and the swap is formatted for swap
<nagyv> coreire: and what is your error message?
<tzbishop> How much space on HD (MB) does Kubuntu server consumes ?
<johny_> sasoyna: how?
<julio> i havesome questions
<coreire> nagyv: No root partition
<nagyv> !ask | julio
<ubotu> julio: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rag_> julio, tell
<nagyv> coreire: then try to reformat it as ext3, and select is once more, and apply the results. Sorry, but no better idea. :(
<sasoyna> johny_: i select failsafe-->i type startkde
<coreire> i'm using manual partitioning btw, do i have to set the ext3 as active?
<julio> my question is how i do to get comunication thro tht linux to windows vois and video?
<albertg> hi.. i need some help..
<nagyv> julio: you can choose, although I don't have a "best" solution: amsn, skype, kopete
<willilanger> anyone know how to get worked the wheel mouse?
<nagyv> julio: and there is also wengophone which is probably the best available possibility
<coreire> nagyv: format worked, thanks a lot
<rag_> amsn, julio
<lupine_85> ekiga > wengophone
<lupine_85> linphone > *
<johny_> sasoyna: so, everything is ok?
<johny_> sasoyna: Did someone from #kde help you?
<julio> I trayed to install amsn but i culdn
<LjL> whatever > whatever, the only one i see a Qt version of is wengophone
<johny_> julio: you want to use MSN protocol on Kubuntu?
<julio> kubuntu
<sasoyna> johny_:not really i enter whith the "manual" mode. I try on #kde.I hope to resolve:)
<nagyv> LjL: skype is also qt based, althought I would like to use wengo
<albertg> HI i need some help
<LjL> nagyv: skype isn't a SIP client... i saw lupine_85 listing SIP clients. i don't even consider anything else, especially horrid proprietary protocols
<johny_> sasoyna: can you relogin if you want?
<albertg> how can i modify my source list?
<lupine_85> skype < *
<lupine_85> SIP is great, IAX is OK
<nagyv> I have already tried once to set up a SIP connection between two computers (one windows, and mine), no success. SIP is still not for the ordinary users
<nagyv> albertg: kdesu kate
<lupine_85> lol
<johny_> albertg: "sudo (editor) /etc/apt/sources.list
<nagyv> albertg: then open the file as usual :)
<sasoyna> johny_:what you mean?
<lupine_85> no, SIP /is/ for the ordinary user. Skype is for the mindless drone ;)
<johny_> albertg: that's from terminal
<lupine_85> that said, gnome-meeting might be more to your taste
<albertg> ok
<albertg> johny_: thx
<johny_> sasoyna: if you rebbot your computer everything is ok?
<lupine_85> I think it interoperates with netmeetings
<lupine_85> netmeeting*
<nagyv> lupine_85: it was not, I have tried is also, and the problem was probably in the window's client
<nagyv> lupine_85: but this did not helped me out
<lupine_85> so, use a decent windows client? Ekiga compiled for it, last time I checked (although experimentally)
<sasoyna> johny_:definitely no.I have to enter whith failsafe+kdestart.the only mode for now.
<albertg> johny_: hey editor?
<nagyv> lupine_85: I have tried exactly that :(
<johny_> albertg: editor= nano (for shell) kate=for graphics
<lupine_85> nagyv: try #windows and ask what SIP clients they're using?
<nagyv> lupine_85: thx, this is a good idea :)
<lupine_85> or set up a trixbox
<lupine_85> not /that/ is a solution that isn't for the average user
<lupine_85> now*
<albertg> johny_: after i access how do i modify it? or save it
<johny_> sasoyna: Try to report ypur problem here when more people is on-line or on #kde
<Mena> is fiesty beta ot stable?
<sasoyna> johny_:I note that i have too many root shells open.I don't think that's matter but who knows?
<nagyv> Mena: beta
<albertg> johny_: im getting this error
<albertg> johny_: Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Mena> nagyv, okay
<sasoyna> johny_: on #kde all sleeping:'(
<johny_> !links|albertg
<ubotu> albertg: links: Character mode WWW browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99+1.00pre12-1 (edgy), package size 375 kB, installed size 936 kB
<johny_> sorry
<johny_> albertg: sorry just use this page for pasting http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions
<albertg> ubotu: i dont underestan..
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i dont underestan.. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<johny_> albertg: wait aminute
<sasoyna> johny_:  when more people is on-line here?
<johny_> albertg: use this link for pasting pleasehttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<johny_> sasoyna: i don't know, I'm new here. I noticed people coming in the evening or at the morning
<blue|palm> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<albertg> johny_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4339/
<johny_> sasoyna: you should post this problem on kubuntuforums.net/
<Mena> nagyv, Do you know how to be a devolper in linux ??^_^
<sasoyna> johny_:ok you're new here (i am too) but you help me too mutch.1000 tnkx
<nagyv> Mena: what would you like to develop? download its source, add to it, correct it, etc, and send a patch to the actual developers
<goodthing> any lirc geek in here by any chance
<lis> julio: can u connect with asmn?
<sparr> how can i kill apt-index-watch permanently?  lots of forum threads about it hogging cpu and thrashing disk, but i cant find anywhere telling what starts it
<Mena> nagyv, i acculty dont know which i would to be in but i would like bec i realy liked that and its too good
<johny_> albertg: what package are you trying to install?
<Mena> nagyv, and i want to know much more
<albertg> wine..
<nagyv> Mena: which language you know?
<albertg> johny_: i was trying to install wine..
<albertg> johny_: and i cant..
<johny_> !wine|albertg
<ubotu> albertg: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Mena> nagyv, my mother launguge is arabic and seconed languge i can speak but not so good is english i know a little france
<binks> Mena: i think he meant programming language
<Mena> nagyv, hahaha ok
<Mena> nagyv, sorry
<Mena> nagyv, simply i dont knwo bec i dont knwo much
<Mena> nagyv, So what to do to knwo all this things
<goodthing> is lirc-modules-source broken in edgy or something?
<nagyv> Mena: then start to learn them. You can write small shell scripts just for fun. And you should read a lot! Documentations, and after the source code.
<binks> Mena: ok i would learn python as most linux is python or c++ but c++ is way too hard to start
<nagyv> Mena: try to find small problems that you want to solve using the computer, everything, even your homework.
<binks> plus python is fun and gets you up and running fast and thus addictive
<Mena> nagyv, binks, ok
<binks> Mena: :)
<kde_alin> what makes python so special?
<Mena> nagyv,i think i should learn more basses abd then learn much more
<nagyv> Mena: I think it is really easy to start with php, because it does not require any strictness, but you have to know all the time, that this way is a wrong way, after move on to python, java, c++, etc
<binks> Mena: http://www.diveintopython.org/
<Mena> nagyv,ok
<nagyv> binks: I am going to look at it right now! :)
<Mena> binks, ok
<binks> and then come teach me lol
<binks> im just looking at pyqt
<binks> http://vizzzion.org/?id=pyqt
<timster> Hey, how can I chekc what version of Flash im running?
<binks> kde_alin python is understandable to even the untrained eye with only a little knowledge
<blue|palm> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<timster> !flash
<Mena> binks, so i can make any program i wont with this program , right
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<binks> hmmm well yes prob but gaming maybe not
<binks> how vauge was that
<timster> How can i check what flash version I have got?
<binks> maybe flash --version
<julio> hello
<blue|palm> what would be the fastest distro to run kde on?
<nagyv> timster: in firefox open the page "about:plugins"
<binks> blue|palm: depends on what you want gentoo is supposedly the fastest but will take you 10 years to install
<battery> Trying to install from liveCD. How do I install NDISwrapper to get my WLAN card working?
<timster> It doenst say that i hafve flash?
<Wazzzaaa> hello
<binks> Wazzzaaa: ayup m8
<Wazzzaaa> :)
<h3sp4wn> binks: Its not that much faster
<Wazzzaaa> some howto's says to use kynaptic, but i can't find it in the menu (kubuntu edgy)
<johny_> timster: try http://www.google.com/linux?hl=pl&q=flash+version&btnG=Szukaj&lr=
<blue|palm> I just want to program and use basic tools (mail, websurfing etc.) but i want it to be super-fast in kde if possible...
<binks> which is why i use kubuntu
<blue|palm> so its not worth swapping? What about debian?
<binks> blue|palm: kubuntu will be ok for you is rocks
<johny_> timster: sorry . this one http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&q=flash+version&btnG=Szukaj&lr=
<blue|palm> it is awesome, i know
<binks> Wazzzaaa: what you wanting to install
<blue|palm> Just my ATI card is disappointing!!!
<binks> whats wrong with adept
<timster> I got flash 9
<Ippatsu> hi all! I'm having an issue with file sharing with samba/nfs: I can't enable it from system settings or kcontrol because the panel is disabled ( screenshot here: http://img118.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sharingubuntuvp7.png ), how can I fix it?
<binks> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<johny_> timster: how did you find it?
<binks> ^^ blue|palm
<blue|palm> binks: yeah?
<Wazzzaaa> binks, nothing is wrong with apt
<timster> Youtube, rightclick a video it says
<h3sp4wn> blue|palm: etch is slightly faster than kubuntu in my experience
<binks> so why use kynaptic
<Wazzzaaa> i prefer doing everything commandline also
<binks> no u misunderstood adept is a gui
<binks> in kubuntu
<Wazzzaaa> sorry, i also kno adept
<blue|palm> h3sp4wn: Im not familiar with debian names! is etch the latest debian distro?
<Wazzzaaa> but i can't import a gpg key there
<binks> om yes cli is the best
<Wazzzaaa> (im new to kubuntu)
<Wazzzaaa> im desperate, and there is one howto, but that describes installing the GUI way
<h3sp4wn> blue|palm: etch is debian testing (will be stable soon) its newer than edgy also
<h3sp4wn> (most packages)
<binks> Wazzzaaa:   what you installing
<blue|palm> h3sp4wn: cool, ill look into it. How big would the final release iso(s) be though?
<johny_> Wazzzaaa: Did you triy to do it in apt's way?
<h3sp4wn> blue|palm: You only need the net-install or kde cd1
<h3sp4wn> blue|palm: there is 20cd's or something I think
* Raffy sono AwAy, motivo: Guardo un film, bye!
<blue|palm> h3sd4wn: woah... are there dvd(s)?
<timster> !suse
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Wazzzaaa> johny_ i don't know anymore what i did and did not try :S
<Wazzzaaa> I want to install my ATI card
<h3sp4wn> blue|palm: There are - whereas kubuntu / ubuntu etc has one cd - debian has every package on a cd
<binks> ok a last question to python programmers what ide to use
<johny_> Wazzzaaa: what package you need?
<zero> nas
<Wazzzaaa> w8 a minute,
<battery> When using adept it says "eror committing changes" Is NDISWrapper included on the LiveCD?
<binks> Wazzzaaa: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide
<binks> battery add the extra repos if your online
<Wazzzaaa> i already did that
<binks> so what error you getting
<Wazzzaaa> hmm, but i think i did the dapper one, maybe that's the prob :S
<battery> I am not online. I am trying to add NDISwraper to get the WLAN card to work to get online :-(
<Wazzzaaa> *shame*
<binks> what does fglrxinfo give you
<Wazzzaaa> direct rendering: No
<Wazzzaaa> thnx for ur help now, i can hack a bit by myself now
<johny_> Wazzzaaa: what graphics card?
<Wazzzaaa> ATI RADEON x1400
<johny_> !ati|Wazzzaaa
<ubotu> Wazzzaaa: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<binks> i had to remove refs to wacom devices to get mine working
<jordo23> I forgot.....do You have to let Konqueror know you have spamassassin running.....or does it implement itself?
<Wazzzaaa> thnx
<jordo23> Sorry...meant kontact ^^
<jordo23> nevermind....found it...
<willilanger> hi all, is it possible to use the scroll wheel of the mouse to scroll windows?
<timster> Do you all use kopete or what>?
<kuking> hi @everybody. im getting error "segmentatiob error" wenn im setting my WLAN ADDR
<johny_> timster: I do use Kopete, why did you ask?
<nagyv> timster: I use konversation
<timster> just wondering if theres a better one
<timster> for msn btw
<kuking> GAIIM is also good
<lis> willilanger: what aplication?
<kuking> any WLAN gurus
<timster> How do i check the usage of an irc user name
<johny_> timster: what you mean "usage"
<willilanger> lis: for example firefox
<timster> See how many days inactivitiy
<johny_> timster: try here http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<willilanger> lis: or konversation...
<ErikTheRed> anyone know if amarok 1.4.5 is gonna be hitting the repos soon?
<h3sp4wn> !info amarok feisty
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.4-0.3ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 14652 kB, installed size 32648 kB
<KingDome> anybody has experiance with "feisty"???
<KingDome> lots of bugs??
<lis> willilanger: konverstion, firefox too, its work
<dwidmann> KingDome: last I checked it wouldn't even boot for me after installing :\
<dwidmann> Of course, that was a week ago, who knows what has changed
<lis> good luck, willilanger. bye
<coreire> hi, i just finished a fresh install of kubuntu. I added the res 1360x768 to my xorg.conf before the 1024x768 res is each colour section, but the option isnt available in the monitor and display settings. How do i force this res? Thanks
<willilanger> thanks lis
<dwidmann> coreire: you probably need to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh"
<johny_> !xorg.cong|coreire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg.cong - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<johny_> !xorg.conf|coreire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg.conf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<LjL> !xorg.conf is <alias> fixres
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<dwidmann> ooh, a neat trick
<serpentus> hi... can someone please help..I need to convert an iso image to bin...how can I do it??? thanks
<coreire> i ran "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" and i found 1280x768 which is pretty close, but is there any way to get exactly 1360x768?
<LjL> 1360x768? that's a weird resolution now...
<LjL> i hope you don't have a 4:3 screen
<LjL> !modeline
<ubotu> A Modeline is a configuration line in the X server configuration file that provides information about a connected computer monitor or television and how to drive it at a specified display resolution. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFree86_Modeline for more details. Here is 2 links to generate modelines which fit your monitor: http://www.bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/ and http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<coreire> i don't, its a widescreen hdtv
<coreire> its actually 1366x768 but the gfx card can't output that because its not a multiple of 8
<dwidmann> serpentus: to bin? any reason why? Hmm, I see utilities for doing the opposite floating around though (bchunk)
<BluesKaj> !16x9
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 16x9 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !widescreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widescreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> ubot is outdated !
<LjL> perhaps you could say ubuntu is, if it doesn't recognize widescreen
<LjL> anyway just make a modeline
<BluesKaj> ubotu is outdated !
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is outdated ! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> :>p
<serpentus> yep, I only see bin to iso, but I need Iso 2 bin.. it's that my Play Station brokedown T_T... and PCSX only reads bin.....(don worry it's an original game)
<crimsun> does anyone happen to be experiencing problems using mysql 5.0.32-2 as the db backend in Feisty's amarok 1.4.5?
<Ashex> anyone know of an rdc client that resumes active sessions?
<luca_b> Ashex: NX should do the trick, if there is a NX server on the other side
<dwidmann> serpentus, I guess google will have to come to the rescue ... I'm sure there's a iso9660 to cue/bin converter floating out there somewhere
<voicu> crimsun: i updated amarok once and that messed up the collection. i deleted the db in mysql and created a new one. that worked for me
<Ashex> luca_b, I'm currently using NX
<Ashex> I want one that resumes active sessions
<Ashex> kinda like (hate to mention it) windows, where if i remote connect, it automatically locks the active session and allows you to enter it
<luca_b> Ashex: Ah, not like a real terminal server
<coreire> what should i set dot clock and refresh rate to for an lcd? or does it vary?
<Ashex> luca_b, pretty much
<dwidmann> coreire: every monitor is different
<serpentus> dwidmann: I tried..it only gives me bin 2 iso.... Well I'll keep trying..if not will have to go to reboot to Window$.... thank you
<voicu> can anyone explain me briefly what do all the directories in /proc do? i understand that the numbers are processes with statistics and stuff but what is /proc/sys/net? is it some kind of configuration or what?
<luca_b> Ashex: I use NX seldomly, but I never found myself in such a solution (I lock my workstation when I go home from work)
<dwidmann> serpentus: if you've got something that can do it in windows, why not try to run it with wine?
<voicu>  /proc/sys/net is just an example
<Ashex> luca_b, yeah, I use it to connect to my home machine and do non-productive work
<luca_b> voicu: basically an abstraction of what the kernel "sees" about your HW and other things related
<coreire> dwidmann: is there a default? whatever xorg is using at the moment is fine
<coreire> i just don't know what values xorg is using
<luca_b> coreire: usually X tries to get the information via DDC, i.e. by requesting them directly to the monitor
<crimsun> voicu: in dapper, edgy orfeisty?
<jott> luca_b: NX allows to detach a session...
<luca_b> jott: yes, but it doesn't "lock" a local session that is active
<coreire> luca_b: is there any wat for me to find the values X is receiving?
<voicu> luca_b: ok, so it's like you can change the kernel internal settings, right?
<jetsaredim> getting rather frustrated
<luca_b> jott: because it acts like a true terminal server (rather than what Microsoft does)
<dwidmann> coreire: maybe
<luca_b> voicu: some of them, yes
<jetsaredim> I still can't seem to find a package that will allow dvd playback on kubuntu feisty
<voicu> crimsun: edgy, but it *looks* like the problem i had, why not try it? you just have to wait for amarok to rescan the collection
<coreire> dwidmann: any idea where to look?
<voicu> ok, thanks luca_b
<crimsun> voicu: the error I'm experiencing is a bit more difficult to diagnose, as there's no collection being generated from a fresh install at all [with the appropriate additional packages installed] 
<jott> luca_b: on the other hand you could use vnc then...
<dwidmann> coreire: doesn't look like there are any clues in /var/log/Xorg.0.log, I'll take a look around elsewhere to see where it might put them
<luca_b> jott: yes, that would work
<goodthing> are there other apps than mythtv which are able to be controlled by a remote?
<spitwise> does anyone know how to make amarok NOT launch everytime i click on an mp3?
<jott> luca_b: or only use nx even for local sessions ;)
<jetsaredim> can anyone tell me what I need to change to be able to install things like dvdcss, flash, java, etc??
<voicu> crimsun: so what exactly happens, what errors do you get? do you want to create the collection and it doesn't go into sql or what?
<spitwise> jetsaredim: have you edited your sources.list?
<luca_b> spitwise: you can change associations in kcontrol
<spitwise> sweet thanks luca_b
<voicu> sorry for my limited vocabulary, it's late :D
<coreire> dwidmann: ok thanks, i'm playing with the xorg.conf now, hopefully i'll figure out a way to get the res
<luca_b> coreire: probably through the RandR applet
<jetsaredim> spitwise: um - not sure - I added universe and multiverse to the lists of the feisty repos in the adept screens but that seems to have done nothing
<luca_b> coreire: open a terminal and type "xrandr"
<spitwise> after adding them you need to update
<jetsaredim> but that was just a reaching at straws kind of thing
<luca_b> it will type alll the resolutions and highlight the current one with an asterisk
<dwidmann> hmm,  that's what I was just about to say too :\
<spitwise> i don;'t use adept but in konsole you type sudo apt-get update
<jetsaredim> spitwise: then what?
<jetsaredim> I should be able to find the packages I need/want?
<jott> there is even a kde frontend for randr called krandrtray :)
<spitwise> jetsaredim: ya, but i don't know about dvd things .. i ain't got one
<luca_b> I don't think dvdcss is in multiverse
<dwidmann> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<coreire> luca_b: its reports 1024x768 down to 400x300, 1024x768 has the asterisk
<luca_b> coreire: that's your current res then
<jetsaredim> yea - i went to those urls but they don't cover feisty
* spitwise afk
<luca_b> jetsaredim: oh, I think there was a discussion on the kubuntu ML about feisty and DVD stuff
<dwidmann> libdvdcss2 has been the same for a long, long, long while
<LordOllie> hey hey
<coreire> yes, but i can't find a way to add the 1360x768 res, i got 1280x768 and was able to use it, i then went into xorg.conf, edited 1280 to 1360, saved, rebooted, and now the max is 1024x768 again
<jetsaredim> hm - apt-get update seems to have flagged some packages
<dwidmann> hi LordOllie
<LordOllie> has anyone succesfully installed banshee on edgy?
<luca_b> coreire: that's an HD res, I assume?
<cntb> can I change password create users in rescue mode thru alternateCD?
<luca_b> jetsaredim: install libdvdread3
<coreire> yes, its a 720p tv, with max res of 1366x768
<dwidmann> coreire: the best way to get the right res would be to figure out your monitor's horizontal sync and vertical refresh values, then reconfigure X to use them
<luca_b> jetsaredim: then try this - sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh -  I'm not sure if it will work *at all* but worth trying
<coreire> dwidmann: ok thanks, i'll try to find out the values
<serenity> hi
<LordOllie> sorry about that, did I miss anyone's answer?
<serenity> i share my desktop via krfb, is it possible to contact this desktop on windows?
<jetsaredim> luca_b: I saw that in the docs, but I couldn't find that package anywhere
<cntb> serenity krfb form other PC with windows?
<shadowhywind> how does one change the the login screen
<serenity> cntb: yes
<jott> coreire: do you have a nvidia card and use the binary driver?
<coreire> jott: i have an ATI, i'm downloadin the driver there now to see if it helps
<luca_b> jetsaredim: hmm... unsure
<soulrider> what command can i use to view how much ram and swap i have in use ?
<dwidmann> soulrider: top
<jott> soulrider: free
<luca_b> coreire: check this out http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Modeline_Database
<dwidmann> soulrider: that or hit ctrl+escape
<coreire> luca_b: thanks
<soulrider> thanks!
<|Soul|Shadow|> np j/k
<|Soul|Shadow|> ya see why I hate ubuntu, It would'nt even let me have a multi linux os 1 kubuntu 1 ubuntu server :^{
<luca_b> coreire: beware, some snippets include references to the nvidia driver
* |Soul|Shadow| sceams, we lost sereniy we are all oing to go mad!!
<VanessaE> eh, any linux distro can be run with multiple copies, just put them on different partitions.
<|Soul|Shadow|> nah ubuntu would not function & wouldnt even let me set up he server
<|Soul|Shadow|> even this install didnt give e optin to setup workgroup
<VanessaE> hm
<|Soul|Shadow|> face it ubuntu's gnome sux :P
<coreire> luca_b: thanks a lot, the settings for the previous model of my tv are there, hopefully they'll work for mine. How exactly do i use the modeline info?
<martijn__> hello
<dwidmann> http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl <-- what a neat toy
<^genius> =)
<coreire> all i've got is ## DisplaySize             349 196
<coreire> # Modeline                "1360x768" 85.500 1360 1424 1536 1792 768 771 777 795 +Hsync +Vsync
<coreire> dunno what to do with it
<dwidmann> It goes in the xorg.conf file
<|Soul|Shadow|> I basicly want to use samba to run a database server on kubuntu linux but windows wont see the linux pc, how do I fix this?  I cannot use linux on other machines either
<|Soul|Shadow|> dwid plz dont post unknown scripts
<LordOllie> has anyone installed banshee, that could point me in the direction of the solution to my problem?
<|Soul|Shadow|> core dlete it, I would
<|Soul|Shadow|> delete*
<LordOllie> |Soul|Shadow| is that your solution to me?
<LordOllie> *for
<|Soul|Shadow|> no
<LordOllie> ohhh, okay
<LordOllie> never mind then
<|Soul|Shadow|> banshee video card?
<|Soul|Shadow|> I delt with em before what is the prob
<LordOllie> no the gnome media player
<|Soul|Shadow|> ur using gnome??
<dwidmann> Might find better Gnome related answers in #ubuntu
<|Soul|Shadow|> ok unplug ur pc & throw it agenst the wall 5 times then install kubuntu :P
<|Soul|Shadow|> that'll fix it
<VanessaE> wtf?
<LordOllie> but, I installed it on kubuntu from adept, or still #ubuntu?
<|Soul|Shadow|> gnome sux man its how u fix a gnome issue
<dwidmann> |Soul|Shadow|: if I found my computer running GNOME, I'm sure I would do that :P
<rEvolution27> man i hate the ubuntu channell... you kde guys rock
<VanessaE> if you don't like gnome don't sit in here bashing it; use something else.
<|Soul|Shadow|> yeah u gotta install kubuntu from disk otherwise it has alot of missing things
* LordOllie spent 2 hours hunting down the last scraps of guarddog and erradicating it from his system
* |Soul|Shadow| beats the hell outta the gnome & then slaps VanessaE with it
* VanessaE grumbles.
<|Soul|Shadow|> im using kde
<VanessaE> as am I.
<dwidmann> LordOllie: last scraps? "dpkg --purge guarddog" should have taken care of that
<rEvolution27> I have a file that doesn't exist on my desktop, how do I delete it?
<|Soul|Shadow|> U try convert gnome to kde al u get is POS :P
<VanessaE> eh, all you have to do is *install* KDE.
<dwidmann> rEvolution27: try refreshing the desktop
<LordOllie> dwidmann: I did, there was still guarddog config's, icons, scripts, and it still controlled my iptables
<VanessaE> you don't have to "convert" anything.
<|Soul|Shadow|> not through gnome u cant it has alot of missing files
<VanessaE> yes you can.
<VanessaE> it's not a gnome thing
<dwidmann> LordOllie: How evil of it ... purge is supposed to dump the configs ...
<VanessaE> and you don't *have* to use synaptic either.
<|Soul|Shadow|> only if you wanan screw up ur pc
<VanessaE> you can use adept or command line tools.
<hatta> <3 aptitude
<VanessaE> or aptitude :)
* dwidmann thirds aptitude
<|Soul|Shadow|> yeah I know I did adeept to update gnome to kde before I ended up with half installed kd e & alot of errors
<jott> or raw dpkg :p
<dwidmann> jott, that would be as bad as .... raw rpm. No, just no.
<|Soul|Shadow|> l8tr
<VanessaE> gevalt!
<rEvolution27> I refreshed the desktop and the file is still there but with a lock on it
<coreire> i'm trying to run a driver installer. "sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.33.6.run". But am getting error "can't open ./ati-driver-installer-8.33.6.run". As far as i can remember i used to have to set some attribute to open these?
<ceritus> can anyone tell me how to enable s-video out?
<flaccid> i'd like to know that as well
<ceritus> i've looked all around in my system settings and can't figure it out. help?!?!?
<h3sp4wn> ceritus: bash ./ati-driver-installer-8.33.6.run
<QUINTIX256> need help:
<ceritus> can you explain (completel noob) what exactley that will do?
<QUINTIX256> Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-9746, but
<QUINTIX256> this X module has the version 1.0-8776.  Please make sure that the kernel
<QUINTIX256> module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version.
<cntb> vivery buggy on rescue alternateCD what other editor? help
<flaccid> ceritus: it will do nothing as you havnt even downloaded that file to pwd
<Alarm> hello. when trying to upgrade the packages i get the following error: Err http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com edgy-backports/universe wine 0.9.30-0ubuntu2~edgy1
<Alarm>   404 Not Found [IP: 147.102.222.211 80]  Get:1 http://www.getautomatix.com edgy/main automatix2 1.1-2.14-6.10edgy_i386 [196kB] 
<Alarm> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missin
<Alarm> why is that happening
<flaccid> Alarm: it means that package doesn't exist on the server
<Alarm> well it happened also with automatix
<jhutchins> Alarm: Maybe a bad mirror?
<Alarm> well with 2 different packages ?
<jhutchins> Alarm: When was the last time you updated the apt databases?
<Alarm> 2 mins ago
<jhutchins> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade?
<Alarm> and then i did try the upgrade
<flaccid> it probably doesn't exist on the gr. mirror or getautomatix.com
<Alarm> and saw 2 packages available, but none of those two is being downloaded
<flaccid> yeah so the packages dont exist on the server
<jhutchins> Alarm: It's probably a mirroring problem with the servers, which means you'll just have to wait for it to work it's way out of the system.
<Alarm> okie...
<jhutchins> Alarm: Like the package list has been updated, but the actual packages haven't reached the server yet.
<flaccid> so you change to a dif source that has them or you remove them
<Alarm> one more question. when installing for example kdeartwork , it installs automatically. The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Alarm>   kdeartwork kdeartwork-emoticons kdeartwork-misc kdeartwork-style kdeartwork-theme-icon... and some other packages, when removing with apt-get remove kdeartwork , will it also remove all those packages that has installed automatically or i need another command ?
<Tm_T> Alarm: Nope.
<Alarm> Tm_T,  nope, i dont need any other command, nop it will not remove all the packages? be more specific
<jhutchins> Alarm: One way to be sure.
<jhutchins> Make a list of the packages.  Run the command. See what happens. Remove the other packages if needed.
<Alarm> okie
<Tm_T> Alarm: It does remove only the artwork metapackage.
<Alarm> Tm_T,  and what happens with the rest? how can i remove everything that was installed with that package as well ?
<Tm_T> Alarm: Well, separately, yeah, it stinks, but that's how it works.
<jhutchins> One-way link.
<jhutchins> That ought to be fixed.
* jetsaredim is confused
<Alarm> okie, and a last question (i hope at least, also for ur own good :) ) , whats the difference between purge and remove
<Tm_T> Alarm: Dunno how well does apt-get remind you those "now unneeded packages"
<jetsaredim> I installed libdvdread3 and I don't have that script that's supposed to set everything up for you
<Alarm> Tm_T,  apt-get autoremove . but that doesnt remove also things that have been installed with the another application
<Tm_T> Alarm: Purge does take also config files etc
<jetsaredim> nor can I read dvds
<jetsaredim> if I can't get this shit figured out - I'm going back to gentoo
<jetsaredim> this is crazy
<Alarm> well, then purge cleans the system a bit more than remove...
<cntb> whatsup matsavhalev_
<jetsaredim> why can't I say that I want to install a given package and just get the right crap
<Tm_T> Alarm: Yes it does.
<coreire> i'm trying to run a driver installer. "sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.33.6.run". But am getting error "can't open ./ati-driver-installer-8.33.6.run". As far as i can remember i used to have to set some attribute to open these?
<jhutchins> jetsaredim: You're dealing with the problems of working around the insane U.S. copyright/IP laws.
<jetsaredim> why is it ubuntu foundation's problem if I install dvdcss
<jhutchins> jetsaredim: The software to play a CSS encoded DVD on Linux is illegal in the U.S.  The guy who wrote it went to jail.
<h3sp4wn> coreire: chmod +x
<h3sp4wn> coreire: but you need to run it with bash not dash
<jetsaredim> yea - i know that
<jetsaredim> but why is it so damned hard to find the package
<h3sp4wn> sh = dash
<johny_> jetsaredim: is that true?
<jetsaredim> what true?
<jhutchins> jetsaredim: So ubuntu would rather concentrate on all the other things you can do with a linux PC than go to jail.
<coreire> h3sp4wn:how do i use bash?
<johny_> what's the guy's name?
<jetsaredim> I'd like it to do desktop pc like things
<thompa> my printer wont print and I am clueless?
<h3sp4wn> coreire: instead of sh ./ just use bash ./
<johny_> jetsaredim: what's the guy's name?
<jetsaredim> I can gt this all working in gentoo in a couple days
<coreire> ok, thanks a lot
<jhutchins> jetsaredim: You can always do it yourself, it's just a matter of learning the right things.
<jetsaredim> dvd jon
<johny_> He's not in jail
<jetsaredim> yea - no crap
<thompa> laserjet-1018 ready, state job stopped...
<jetsaredim> but I can't seem to find the information and no one on here seems to know either
<jhutchins> jetsaredim: Many people have been able to get it to work in ubuntu too.  I haven't gone that far yet, because I don't watch encrypted DVD's on my kubuntu box, or my other workstation for that matter.
<jetsaredim> I'll have to go to the forums
<jhutchins> jetsaredim: I hate to make it seem like I'm blaming you, but you're probably asking the wrong questions.
<h3sp4wn> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jhutchins> jetsaredim: Yeah, have you read thost three?
<jhutchins> (Well, the first two.)
<jetsaredim> yes i have
<jhutchins> Ok.
<jetsaredim> but they don't mention feisty
<jhutchins> Oh.
<jhutchins> That's because feisty isn't finished yet.
<jetsaredim> heaven forbid I want to use the latest version
<jetsaredim> so I should install edgy?
<jhutchins> If you want stuff to just work, go back to edgy.  Feisty is testing, it's available for people to find bugs in.
<jetsaredim> hmm ok
<jetsaredim> I'll try that
<jetsaredim> I'll be back
<jetsaredim> /q
<jhutchins> Mandriva makes a pretty big point that the whole purpose of Cooker is to find bugs, and you should expect it to be broken.  Why doesn't ubuntu do the same?
<h3sp4wn> It does
<h3sp4wn> (To a point anyway - but it doesn't change as much as rawhide or cooker)
<jhutchins> THe distros need to do that on their beryl packages too.
<jhutchins> all the distros.
<h3sp4wn> Waste of time beryl I think
<Captain_Redbeard> Hmm silly question... if one install Fiesty Fawn Herd 3, which is womewhat an alpha release, and keep the system updated with the new packages that gets released will it thus "automagically" become stable once the "real deal" is released? I mean it should since you update all the packages all the time and such?
<andre> h3sp4wn I disagree it has some very good features and enhancements
<soul-shadow> Need help im trying to run fileshare to odify shares & says I need root access, I tell it login root acces & it still all greyed out
<jhutchins> Captain_Redbeard: I believe it has worked that way in the past.
<cntb> check this out http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/6332441.stm
<Captain_Redbeard> jhutchins: yea just what I was thinking...
<jhutchins> Captain_Redbeard: That's one of the things about the named releases, as opposed to "devel" or "unstable"
<cntb> on trial for using pirated PCs
<cntb> they should install ten of thousands of linux boxes in schools
<cntb> sorry for off-topic
<Captain_Redbeard> Bah the mirror to fownload it is mad slow though :P
<Captain_Redbeard> *download
<jhutchins> cntb: You could have tried for a save by suggesting they use kubuntu...
<jhutchins> Captain_Redbeard: Try another mirror.
<Captain_Redbeard> jhutchins: there are none listed
<jhutchins> !mirrors
<ubotu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<phobiac> Do the gstreamer plugins and libxine-extracodecs packages work in kubuntu or do I need a different set of pacakages?
<phobiac> packages*
<Captain_Redbeard> I trust you've all seen http://youtube.com/watch?v=FVbf9tOGwno btw? :)
<jhutchins> Hm.  A lot of the mirrors will also have feisty.
<cntb> jhutchins: BTW burned a kubuntu DVD the other day and it booted but failed install
<cntb> !mirrors
<ubotu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<johny_> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<phobiac> Captain_Redbeard: I saw it, but I can't stand Opie and Anthony.
<Captain_Redbeard> jhutchins: already checked those without any luck... or well not all of them obviously but a fair share of them
<Captain_Redbeard> 50KB/sec :P and the torrent doesn't work >.<
<Alarm> is there a way to change the colour of the fonts that are displayed in the taskbar (those that show the opened windows). as also if it is possible when rolling over of the applications,placed in the taskbar not to turn gray
#kubuntu 2007-02-06
<drkm> I am trying to sync my ipod with amarok.. it mounts.. as it says its mounted the /media/ipod but when I click connect it says it can't connect to iPod.. anyone know why?
<Captain_Redbeard> So did anyone try the KDE4 snapshot yet?
<coreire> !modeline
<ubotu> A Modeline is a configuration line in the X server configuration file that provides information about a connected computer monitor or television and how to drive it at a specified display resolution. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFree86_Modeline for more details. Here is 2 links to generate modelines which fit your monitor: http://www.bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/ and http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<rEvolution27> anyone reccomend easy ubuntu?
<cntb> rEvolution27: I recommend 'sudo apt-get install program '
<cntb> matsavhalev_problems?
<coreire> bugger, was trying to set my res and am now getting "mode not supported" on my screen. Any key combination to get from the username/pass screen to the commandline?
<inteliwasp> my cat had decided to sit on my keyboard, after haveing a billion windows open, my keyboard in X does not work... how can i fix it
<zerak> does not starting x after hard drive check count as a bug ?
<zerak> or is it a so called "feature", not starting x
<VanessaE> well
<cntb> hahahaha inteliwasp, next time lock session automatically. learn from mistakes
<VanessaE> if an error occurs that could keep X from starting at all (i.e. your x config gets hosed), it should be considered a feature
<johny_> !fglrx|johny
<ubotu> johny: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cntb> inteliwasp ctrl alt f1
<zerak> well it did start the second try
<inteliwasp> cntb: i'm in terminal mode now
<zerak> i got a feeling that kubuntu and x.org are not very good friends
<VanessaE> as for keys being weird, if I remember right, ctrl-shift-NumLock is one way to recover
<inteliwasp> cntb: oh, and the problen persist after reboot
<VanessaE> it's some weird keycombo like that
<VanessaE> ew.
<cntb> zerak lets you check things out
<VanessaE> nevermind
<zerak> recover mode?
<VanessaE> zerak: essentially, yeah
<VanessaE> but really, it just means X doesn't get started :)
<zerak> nice combo
<cntb> inteliwasp do you have alternateCD ?
<cntb> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<inteliwasp> i'll try ctl-shft-numb
<johny_> hey guys I've just resolved the problem with non having fglrx support
<VanessaE> you always have those consoles available whether X is running or not
<zerak> yes but i prefer yakuake
<johny_> on the page  the bot links you to  there's an error
<zerak> shoud learn lynx and the console irc
<zerak> however i call it a feature and end with that, good night and enjoy the evening/night/morning/day or whatever =)
<neil__> hello
<neil__> anyone here?
<cntb> no
<neil__> good answer
<neil__> where are you from cntb?
<Alarm> is it possible my K-menu to use any kind of transparency ?
<neil__> no i dea i just installed this kubuntu thing last night and finally got my wireless network working today.
<SilverCat> Here's a wonky one:  I am using a USB to IDE cable from usbgeek called the R-DriverII.  It works just fine under MacOSX, Solaris9 (on Sparc) and Knoppix - KUbuntu (6.10) is refusing to play nicely with it, though it shows up in lsusb and lsscsi.  An lsmod | grep -i usb in Knoppix shows that usb_ohci is being used, but under KUbuntu, it isn't loaded, and neither will modprobe load it for me.  A cursory apt-cache search ochi doesn't
<coreire> how do i set the default res for X to start in? I have to do it from command line as X is trying to start with too high a res for the screen
<SilverCat> coreire : order matters in your resolutions line in your xorg.conf.  Whatever you want for your default should be first.
<chavo> Alarm,  System Settings -> Appearance -> Style - Effects Tab make menu translucent
<inteliwasp> well...
<inteliwasp> the cnt-shift-numb did not work...
<neil__> is there a manual you can download for all the commands for the command prompt?
<inteliwasp> neil__: yes
<neil__> where do i download it
<coreire> thanks silvercat
<iuli> www.ss64.com
<SilverCat> Sure, coreire.  Hope it helps.
<Alarm> chavo,  thank you very much. do u know maybe if there is a way in changing the font colour of the taskbar-ed windows ?
<iuli> a good link for commands
<neil__> is there a virus checker for kubuntu or do i need one?
<VanessaE> normally your system comes with manual pages for the various commands also, i.e. `man something`
<chavo> neil__, no but lots of howto's on the web
<chavo> neil__, no need for virus checker for the most part
<chavo> unless your scanning stuff headed to a Windows box
<inteliwasp> neil__: wait, i'm not shure for D/L, but orilly's "unix commands in a nutshell" is a god book
<SilverCat> neil : that's an anormous list.  Phonebook-sized, even.  What you're probably after is a manual like the user's guide, which you can find at The Linux Documentation Project at www.tldp.org
<neil__> ok i found all the commands thank you
<ErikTheRed> can any of you recommend a good piece of software for tagging music
<ErikTheRed> other than easytag
<SilverCat> neil: what VanessaE said.  Also, if you're not sure what command to use, it often helps to try man -k <foo> where foo is a relevant word for what you're trying to do.  Alternative to that is 'apropos' which does the same thing.
<inteliwasp> ErikTheRed: i know there are others, but i cant look right now due to being stuck in terminal mode
<neil__> ok thank you.
<neil__> i have been trying man <word>
<wedgeV> ErikTheRed: audio tag tool
<wedgeV> but easytag works fine for me
<neil__> what does the -k do?
<Wazzzaaa> can anybody tell me howto get the latest release from SVN ? do i need to add an url to the source.list of apt?
<inteliwasp> anyone know how to unlock the keyboard? X decided it will not accept it but the tty does
<SilverCat> sure, man <word> will work, but if and only if there's a command called that.  where man -k <word> will tel you all the stuff related to that word.
<chavo> you can edit tags with Amarok also
<neil__> oh ok thank you
<neil__> sorry but i am brand new to this. just installed it to try yesterday.
<Shak1> NEW
<SilverCat> Wazzzaaa : just use svn from the command line.  There isn't an apt repository for something that fresh.
<neil__> and totally amazed myself when i was able to get my wireless internet and network working by myself.
<SilverCat> Wazzzaaa: "man svn" for usage details.  If it isn't installed, then you should be able to "apt-get install subversion"
<chavo> you can also try man: in konqueror if you'd like to see man pages like that
<coreire> silvercat: just to let ya know changing order worked perfect, thanks a lot man, i was freakin out lol
<SilverCat> neil__: are you having fun with it so far?
<Wazzzaaa> thnx SilverCat, that second answer helps me :D
<neil__> well ya its something different.
<neil__> its definately a challenge
<SilverCat> coreire: No problem, man.  That's what we're all here for.
<neil__> do you run msn sivercat?
<SilverCat> neil__: To be honest with you, I haven't used Windows since 3.11, so the other way around is a challenge for me.  It's all in what you're used to.
<SilverCat> neil__: I sure don't.  But I've got AIM
<neil__> i am using kopete for my msn account
<neil__> what is the best linux distro do you think? the most advanced one?
<VanessaE> depends on how you define "most advanced"
<inteliwasp> neil__: um... if you ask 10 people that, you will get 20 answers
<SilverCat> How are you liking Kopete?  It's really fab most of the time, especially with the way it uses knotify.  But it's really starting to piss me off with the way it handles video devices.  But I understand that's new functionality and likely to be buggy for a while.
<Shak1> NEW
<neil__> i am using kubuntu 6.10 is that a good one
<neil__> like webcams you mean?
<SilverCat> neil__: that's the newest Ubuntu distro, until Feisty Fawn (7.04) comes out.
<Shak1> NEW
<neil__> is there a better messenger
<inteliwasp> gaim
<SilverCat> yeah, like webcams.
<neil__> is gaim better
<SilverCat> Some folks really like Gaim, but if you're in KDE, Gaim's just kinda bloatware.
<iuli> psi
<VanessaE> if you mean newest software, probably the 'unstable' branch of gentoo.  If you mean the most robust or bug-free, maybe Red Hat or straight Debian (stable branch).  if you mean easiest to use, surely Ubuntu.  So yeah, it depends on how you define "most advanced"
<Shak1> NEW
<ErikTheRed> can audio tag tool pull from freedb?
<neil__> the only thing i dont like about this kubuntu is that since i installed it my other work isnt getting done. lol
<inteliwasp> SilverCat: do you know how to unlock my keyboard when X lockes it?
<SilverCat> inteliwasp: I'm not sure what you mean by 'lock'.  Do you mean that X is started up and isn't using your KB properly?  Is it configured correctly in your xorg.conf?
<neil__> what do you run silvercat? kubuntu or debian or what?
<inteliwasp> SilverCat: well my cat decided it wanted to sit on my tosty laptop keyboard, thus opening hundresds of windows(had "M" held down, when i came back, the keyboard would not respond and had to restart, after i log on, the kb stops working in X but it was working up till the login screen.
<inteliwasp> i think that was the longist line i ever wrote in irc...
<neil__> what do you use silvercat? kubuntu or debian or what?
<SilverCat> I use KUbuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) at home and on my desktop at work.
<phobiac> inteliwasp: You could try reconfiguring X
<neil__> i see that is what i have installed too. i kinda like it. and i really appreciate your assistance here
<phobiac> inteliwasp: Can you get to a command line session on the computer?
<inteliwasp> i a atm...
<inteliwasp> crap i gota go
<neil__> i use the terminal program for a command line
<neil__> anyway gotta run. thanks again silvercat. i owe ya one.
<SilverCat> Oi.  Buddy just showed up with some beers.  I'm gonna say goodnight.
<leiar> can anyone help me to install java 1.5 on kubuntu. I've screwed it up I think by installing deb packages. Now I've got broken dependencies
<Hobbsee> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<leiar> obotu: what do I do with broken dependencies?
<leiar> obotu: I've tried apt-get -f install
<VanessaE> usually `apt-get -f install`
<VanessaE> will do it.
<Jucato> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<VanessaE> oh.
<VanessaE> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<VanessaE> paste an example of the error output there ^^^
<VanessaE> and then let us know the URL of the paste so we can look
<voicu> can't i span a movie on the two monitors i have? i have xinerama enabled and (i think) i disabled overlays in vlc, it still doesn't work
<voicu> btw, how do i disable overlays in kaffeine?
<tom__> If i have a 80gb hard drive, only one partition, could i cut off 10 or so gb to use for another partition without destroying my current one?
<VanessaE> I dunno about vlc except that I tried it once and had the same problem - have you tried xine?
<voicu> VanessaE, did xine work for you?
<VanessaE> I don't remember :)
<VanessaE> lemme try it
<VanessaE> yep, works.
<leiar> VanessaE: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4354/
<voicu> hmm, kaffeine uses xine, right? why doesn't it work
* VanessaE just spanned two xinerama screens
<voicu> hehe
<johny_> when watching divix, xvid movies in Kaffeine, Totem, vlc they "freeze" only few seconds. Have an idea what it can be?
<VanessaE> yes, it uses xine's libs, but the problem could be UI-related.
<VanessaE> tried installing xine-ui and using that?
<voicu> nope, but that's the plan now :D
<VanessaE> d'oh - foreign language error msgs :)
<leiar> VanessaE: Can I change default language in console?
<leiar> so you can read it?
<VanessaE> kinda-sorta
<VanessaE> I don't read norwegian
<VanessaE> but it looks like it's saying it wants a different version of libc6 than what's installed
<VanessaE> or that it has no installation candidate maybe
<leiar> Can't i just remove it?
<Jucato>  libc6-i686: Depends: libc6 (= 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.4) but 2.3.6.ds1-11 is installed ?
<VanessaE> definitely not. :)  libc6 is used by pretty much everything
<leiar> what do you suggest, I should'n have fooled around with these deb.packages...
<VanessaE> hm
<ben_m> How do I find the name of my network card out?
<VanessaE> not really sure to be honest; maybe you could download the latest libc6 from ubuntu's repository (or look in /var/cache/apt/archives and see if it's there) and install the deb using dpkg
<VanessaE> that *might* fix it
<Jucato> leiar: you might have added an unofficial repository that upgraded libc6
<VanessaE> that's what I was thinking..
<leiar> jucato: I think youre right. Let me have a loog at the source.list
<VanessaE> check your /etc/apt/sources.list like Jucato suggests
<VanessaE> if you can manually restore libc6, you might be able to let apt-get fix things from there.
<leiar> Yes, universe and multiverse are all uncommented
<VanessaE> those are usually safe
<voicu> i don't get it. how did you disable overlays in xine?
<VanessaE> anything new?
<voicu> still doesn't work
<VanessaE> voicu, why are you trying to disable the overlay anyways?  you need that for fast rendering
<voicu> well, i think my video board can only overlay on one of the monitors
<VanessaE> xine -V chanmges video output modes
<VanessaE> (e.g:  xine -V opengl)
<VanessaE> you can select from these:  aadxr3 dxr3 xv SyncFB opengl xshm xxmc none vidixfb vidix fb xvmc
<leiar> Haven't got anything but ubuntu-links in sources.list
<voicu> hmm
<leiar> ow do i manualley restore libc6?
<Jucato> leiar: can you pastebin your sources.list ?
<VanessaE> leiar, could libc6 have been updated during a manual install, as in dpkg -i *.deb  maybe?
<leiar> jucato: yes
<VanessaE> look in /var/cache/apt/archives
<VanessaE> see if the original is still there
<VanessaE> dpkg -i thatfile.deb   if it is.
<Jucato> <Jucato> libc6-i686: Depends: libc6 (= 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.4) but 2.3.6.ds1-11 is installed ? <-- 2.3.6.ds1-11 definitely doesn't look like an ubuntu version
<leiar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4355/
<leiar> jucato: You are right. I downloaded it from a debian site....
<Jucato> er..
* Jucato wonders why leiar did that...
<Jucato> try this: sudo apt-get install libc6=2.3.6-0ubuntu20.4
<leiar> how do I remove it (you've probably realized that I am not experienced in Linux by now....)
<VanessaE> just for future reference, never ever touch anything that says "glibc" or "libc" (5, 6, 7, whatever).  It's very easy to totally hose your system if you futz with those.
<VanessaE> just re-install the 'right' one, it should force the bad version out.
<leiar> VanessaE, jucato: thanks. Seems to work now..
<VanessaE> good deal.
<leiar> But my java version is 1.4.2 even if I have installed sun-java5-jre
<leiar> I need java 1.5 for a text-editor on a communication platform at my school (I'm a teacher..)
<ubuntu> when installing kubuntu it askes me to "Resize IDE1 master, partition #1 (hda1) and use freed space" and then at the bottom there is a slider that says "New Partition Size" is it refering to the master partiton i am resizing or thr new partition iminstalling kubuntu on?
<Jucato> leiar: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Jucato> leiar: then choose the correct java version
<leiar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4356/
<ubuntu> when installing kubuntu it askes me to "Resize IDE1 master, partition #1 (hda1) and use freed space" and then at the bottom there is a slider that says "New Partition Size" is it refering to the master partiton i am resizing or thr new partition iminstalling kubuntu on?
<slyfox> Can anyone tell me anything about Kmail vs Gmail ?
<slyfox> offline vs online ?
<voicu> !DPMS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpms - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, looks like you have windows installed , that's usually hda1
<makuseru> no
<makuseru> mint linux
<Hobbsee> slyfox: uh?  kmail and gmail are completely different?
<Hobbsee> you can view your gmail mail thru kmail though
<antibody> hi all I'm having problems..I have a swap on /dev/sda1/UUID=75b64ee7-06a6-4327-95e5-15964905af4e however I have this line in /etc/fstab : UUID=75b64ee7-06a6-4327-95e5-15964905af4e none swap noauto 0 0 and I don't have swap after boot.
<slyfox> Hobbsee: that is what I was thinking, but then if I start using Kmail, my Gmail will turn into mass.. no ?
<slyfox> Hobbsee: what do you use for mail , To Do list, and Calendar ?
<antibody>  if I swapon /dev/sda1 it works if I do swapon UUID=75b64ee7-06a6-4327-95e5-15964905af4e it doesn't
* LjL relieves ryanakca from wondering: he does
<Hobbsee> slyfox: not really.  well, depends what kind of mess you mean.  i'ts a pop3 protocol, so changes in kmail arent seen on gmail, and vice versa
<LjL> ryanakca: err... i though i was on -offtopic. anyway :)
<ryanakca> LjL: kk
<ryanakca> LjL: lol
<Hobbsee> slyfox: my mail's by imap, not pop3.  thunderbird, as kmail sucks for imap.
<slyfox> Hobbsee: what about to do lists and calendar?
<slyfox> Hobbsee: I am debating to use Kontact vs Googel Calander and Rememebr the Milk
<Hobbsee> slyfox: well, you can import mail to any client you like, usually.
<Hobbsee> calender isnt easy to sync.  dont know about that one
* Hobbsee runs kinda complex mail.
<word> if you run a 64 bit processer on -386...should it go horridly slow?
<makuseru> when installing kubuntu it askes me to "Resize IDE1 master, partition #1 (hda1) and use freed space" and then at the bottom there is a slider that says "New Partition Size" is it refering to the master partiton i am resizing or thr new partition iminstalling kubuntu on?
<Hobbsee> word: nto really
<Hobbsee> makuseru: the latter, i think
<slyfox> Hobbsee: so what do you use for calednar and to do list ?
<word> Hobbsee: after switching motherboards and processors on a current install of kubuntu...should it go horridly slow?
<|Soul^Shadow|> HELP I need XP to read a linux share, using XP pro sp2 mod I have ip v6 insatlled & any other protocol it has that would relate to this
<Hobbsee> slyfox: todo i use a program called basket.
<Hobbsee> slyfox: i dont use calender
<Hobbsee> word: if you're on a 64bit processor, why arent you installing from an amd64cd?
<|Soul^Shadow|> you dont? how do you know what day it is, or do u just play on linux & let the days pass :P
<word> Hobbsee: i had an amd athlon xp 2900+ installed 32 bit kubuntu...now 6 months later i upgraded my motherboard and processor to a dual core 2.8 ghz 64bit intel
<|Soul^Shadow|> anyway what protocol do I need to get NT box to read linux network?
<|Soul^Shadow|> im using samba but only reads 1way
<|Soul^Shadow|> even have share ccess on
<|Soul^Shadow|> access*
<Hobbsee> |Soul^Shadow|: i tend to use basket for my todo, and dont track the calender (aside from kcalender) on my computer at all
<Hobbsee> word: both should install, i would expect.  they should both run fine too.  amd64 would be better though
<|Soul^Shadow|> zeroconf is enabled & set, XP acts like its not there but when I do add network it sees the computer sorta
<Hobbsee> assuming it's a core 2 duo, nto a core duo
<Hobbsee> |Soul^Shadow|: no idea sorry - it tends to be a black art to me
<|Soul^Shadow|> ohwho cares :p I need help :*(
<|Soul^Shadow|> u tellin me u dont share between a linux & NT box?
<word> Hobbsee: it's a pentium D
<Hobbsee> word: ahh.  -i386 is the way to go then.  no idea why it isnt working
<|Soul^Shadow|> hhmm pentium Doh' I cooked it again
<Hobbsee> |Soul^Shadow|: sure, but on the odd occasion i do, i dump stuff from here (linux) to an XP box, not the other way around
<|Soul^Shadow|> I got same 1 way comunication with this sob
<|Soul^Shadow|> I hate Xp
<|Soul^Shadow|> but I have to use it
<|Soul^Shadow|> I doubt wine could handlethe tax program cus it uses SQL databases
<|Soul^Shadow|> handle the*
<makuseru> what happens when your resizing a partition and it gets stuck on 0?
<word> Hobbsee: it's working-ish just going slower than my 3 year old processor
<Hobbsee> word: odd...
<Hobbsee> word: no decrease in ram, presumably?
<Hobbsee> word: and which are you isntalling?
<Hobbsee> oh wait, a p4...it shouldnt matter
<makuseru> what happens when your resizing a partition and it gets stuck on 0%?
<word> Hobbsee: nope, theoratically the ram should be running faster, this mobo supports dual channel at 400 instead of 333 like the old one
<Hobbsee> makuseru: it's thinking about it?
<Hobbsee> word: true
<makuseru> would it be ok to close it
<makuseru> or would that ruin the partition
<makuseru> even thouh its on 0%
<rEvolution27> can anyone give me help on how to set up a home wireless network?
<rEvolution27> i'm connected to a wireless router by LAN
<Hobbsee> makuseru: not sure, to be honest
<Hobbsee> rEvolution27: install knetworkmanager?
<Hobbsee> isnt it already set up, if you're connected to it?
<Hobbsee> root___: ircing as root is bad, btw
<rEvolution27> umm
<rEvolution27> The network was set up out of the box so I don't really nkow
<rEvolution27> i lied... i'm connected to a modem which is connected to a wireless router..
<word> Hobbsee: so when i upgrade to fiesty i should use the regular cd not the amd64 one even though i have a pentium D?
<rEvolution27> I think amd 64 is only for AMD chips
<word> rEvolution27: ok
<rEvolution27> so umm.... k network manager... I got it. How does it work?
<tom__> if i have a 10 gb partition and 70 free how can i combine the two?
<rEvolution27> depending on the physical location of the partitons on the drive, you should be able to resize the 10gb partition
<tom__> there right next to eachother
<rEvolution27> !partitioning
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<rEvolution27> yes then you can just resize the 10gb
<kai> hey peoples
<kai> Quik question
<rEvolution27> hi
<inteliwasp> what is the command to reconfigure x?
<kai> I have a NTFS external USB, how can I format it for my linux machine
<chavo> inteliwasp, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<inteliwasp> chavo: THANKS
<Jucato> !xconfig | inteliwasp
<ubotu> inteliwasp: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Jucato> ubotu: ping
<ubotu> pong
<Jucato> bah..
<Jucato> inteliwasp: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jucato> duh... late bot
<kai> am I able to do that in linux?
<rEvolution27> arrgh even though i set up my network i'm so confused...
<lotek> Who here has multiple email accounts setup in Kmail?
<rEvolution27> ok i'm connected via lan to a router, andother computer is connected via lan to that router.... How can I get them to be friends?
<rEvolution27> Kmail annoys me
<lotek> Yeah.. its annoying me.
<mado> hello
<lotek> Does evolution support contacts, appointments, etc etc.
<lotek> I need an all in one organizer.
<rEvolution27> i'd try thunderbird
<ubuntu> Hi, i have a 10g partition and 70g of free space, how can i merge them? the resize button is greyed out so it ont do it like that
<rEvolution27> or evolution
<rEvolution27> Evolution is all in one
<mado> can you help me please? ... i am just a beginner ... ... is there a free or an open-source program which produces vorbis-files out of mp3-files ?
<rEvolution27> audacity?
<rEvolution27> !audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1850 kB, installed size 5444 kB
<mado> audacity? ... erm ... ok ... thank you ...
<mado> have a nice day
<rEvolution27> :) k
<mado> maybe i'll stay here for some minutes *smiling*
<rEvolution27> IRC is a very nice  place
<rEvolution27> great place to learn
<sheldonc> anybody had a problem with installer cdrom detection ... after the damn installer has just boot off it?
<sheldonc> its the weirdest thing ever
<rEvolution27> sheldonc:  lol
<kai> can some one help me out, whats the name a format partioner so i can partion some of my NTFS Drives?
<bkudria> hmm, is there, perhaps, an ETA for amarok 1.4.5?
<rEvolution27> kai: !partitioning
<rEvolution27> !partitioning
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<FringeJacket> anyone know how to adjust the temp a laptop fan kicks in at?
<|Soul^Shadow|> pour some water in there it stay cool LOL
<who_> any good p2p clients for linux?
<inteliwasp> my kb is stll locked after reconfiguring X... any sugestions?
<|Soul^Shadow|> p2p wtf
<|Soul^Shadow|> use limewire for linux
<|Soul^Shadow|> try ctrl alt backspace
<|Soul^Shadow|> then tap numlock too see if keyboard responds
<bkudria> who_: the ubuntu wiki has a nice table
<inteliwasp> |Soul^Shadow|: well in tty moke, the kb works just fine, but when X is up, it don't
<inteliwasp> *mode
<|Soul^Shadow|> hhhmmm..
<inteliwasp> i should mention...
<|Soul^Shadow|> there is a keyboard setting sumwhere see if it in another reigon sumhow
<inteliwasp> that my cat sat a wile on it too
<|Soul^Shadow|> well unless ur cat pissed on it It might be just ur keyboard buffer flooded
<|Soul^Shadow|> did u do a total restart of linux?
<inteliwasp> yes
<inteliwasp> several times
<|Soul^Shadow|> did u reset or shutdown wait 10 sec then turn on?
<hatta> omg it's sts9
<hatta> you guys rule
<sts9> jam out
<sts9> !
<Schuenemann> Is it safe to remove kubuntu-desktop? I'm trying to remove Kmail and adept wants to remove kubuntu-desktop too
<inteliwasp> |Soul^Shadow|: reboot
<hatta> yes, it's just a dummy package
<|Soul^Shadow|> lol cus its attached
<Schuenemann> hatta, too me?
<Schuenemann> to*
<|Soul^Shadow|> oohh shutdown wait 10 sec or o let kb buffer clear
<hatta> yes
<Schuenemann> hmm thanks
<|Soul^Shadow|> or so*
<inteliwasp> |Soul^Shadow|: ok be back in 10 mins then
<sts9> so, the other day, (using feisty) my Kontrol Center is empty. all the options are gone.  just updated and still no fix.   Is there are way to reset its original state??
<sts9> Im assuming a config file or xml or something got hosed.  Not sure how.
<|Soul^Shadow|> kk
<Jucato> !feisty | sts9
<ubotu> sts9: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Jucato> sts9: afaik, a fix is on the way
<sts9> ok, so Im the only one
<sts9> I mean im *not*
<sts9> the only one
<Jucato> sts9: no. you're not the only one
<Jucato> yeah
<Jucato> :)
<sts9> ok. fair enough
<sts9> works for me. no biggie.  I understood the risk
<sts9> haha
<sts9> of feisty
<sts9> but, one other issue thats dates back to my edgy days, the links in the "about" page in konqueror dont work.  clicking on the Home Link doesnt take me to my files.  I have to click the "View" button
<Jucato> hm?
<Jucato> 
<Jucato> works fine here
<sts9> its only a slight annoyance
<sts9> yeah it works on my girlfreinds computer also
<sts9> I musta done something. a while ago. and never fixed.  even upgrading to feisty
<phobiac> Oh now this is just awesome. I found someone who wrote a bash script that rips the sound off of youtube videos, gives them (fake yet surprisingly nice sound) stereo, and then outputs it as an mp3.
<phobiac> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=328347 For anyone who's interested
<phobiac> I had to install some packages though, ecasound, mpeg123, and lame.
<bkudria> hmm, is there, perhaps, an ETA for amarok 1.4.5?
<Jucato> sts9: well, if you did something that was saved in your /home settings, upgrades won't reset/remove them
<Hobbsee> bkudria: i'ts released, packages are done for feisty
<phobiac> Is there anything new coming out with amarok 1.4.5?
<bkudria> Hobbsee: what about edgy?
<sts9> yeah I tried just deleting the configs
<sts9> Im using 1.4.5 right now
<bkudria> phobiac: it has some cool features, and a load of bugfixes
<sts9> not much in day to day use
<sts9> I havent notice anything
<phobiac> Oh wait, make that mpg123 above. Not mpeg123.
<sts9> that mp3 store and some equalizer fix
<Hobbsee> bkudria: likely backported in the next few days
<phobiac> bkudria: Is there a list anywhere?
<bkudria> Hobbsee: oh, ok, cool.
<bkudria> phobiac: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/10/66/
<bkudria> phobiac: also, a link to the AWN on the Dot
<sts9> I really wish they could remove the small gap between songs
<sts9> crossfading is ok, but its odd to me
<bkudria> sts9: not possible?  ask in #amarok?
<bkudria> sts9: what if the crossfade was really small?
<surgy> i have my documents shared on my windows pc and i want to access it with this linux box, i click system menu > remote places > samba shares  and nothing is there, can someone help me trouble shoot this please?
<sts9> well Ill mess with it before I bother them.  just an off hand comment anyways
<phobiac> "Elapsed time can be shown in OSD. Patch by Christian Engels" I've been waiting for that one, for that alone I can't wait.
<sts9> Amarok, owns me
<sts9> :)
<surgy> sts9: yes it is awsome
<Pupeno> Does anybody know of a channel where PIC (microchip's) programming is discussed?
<sts9> the ipod support is just very well designed also
<sts9> much nicer UI then iTunes
<surgy> pupeno: no but i might have a few really good articles, mind me asking what your project is?
<phobiac> Heh, with rockbox on it I just have my iPod set as a generic player in Amarok
<Pupeno> surgy: I want to make a keyboard.
<Pupeno> surgy: I have some specific questions, which might be too off-topic here. Shall we join another channel?
<Pupeno> surgy: I created #gnupic.
<sts9> What is it you like about rockbox that the apple software doesnt have?  Ive looked around at some of the linux on iPod stuff but I never saw what the draw is
<sts9> Ive tried them tho.
<bkudria> Pupeno: maybe, #electronics ?
<sts9> Im too broke to mess up my iPod,  in fact, that s what made me switch to linux 4 years ago. hard drive crash and no Windows dosk
<Pupeno> bkudria: yes, nice idea. Thanks.
<phobiac> iPodlinux I didn't like too much. Rockbox is nice for me because with the settings I have it's battery life is a lot longer then with the Apple OS.
<sts9> hmmm
<sts9> interesting
<sts9> Ill have to look on the net for some screenshots of it first...
<sts9> cause Im shallow
<sts9> ;)
<phobiac> sts9: Rockbox has very very little chance of messing up your iPod. The only possible way to mess it up would be if the bootloader (somehow) was written wrong and then you can't connect with your computer to reformat. Which I have never heard of happening.
<phobiac> sts9: www.rockbox.org
<phobiac> Look in the iPodWPS section for your iPod's model.
<sts9> I do really like the Apple interface.  Its very clean.
<sts9> yeah Im checking it out
<shinigami2> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<sts9> Maybe after I manage to get compiz to work - Ill check out rockbox.  Ive been messing with these GLX settings for hours.  everytime it kills my borders
<sts9> I might head over to #compiz or #beyrl if I feel a little less stubborn later
<phobiac> sts9: I *might* be able to help. What's your video card?
<sts9> um
<sts9> geforce 4 I beleive
<sts9> the driver meets the 9***+ requirement
<phobiac> I have beryl running smoothly (Well, as smooth as a laptop can run it) on this laptop as we speak.
<sts9> I beleive I can use AIGLX
<sts9> should I use AIGLX if I can?
<phobiac> If you can use it yeah, it's better but I can't recall why.
<sts9> well from what I hear, AIGLX is the long term solution
<phobiac> Do you have your card set up right though?
<sts9> its merged into xorg 7.1
<sts9> sure
<sts9> glxgears works good and I see the nvidia splash before Kdm loads
<sts9> and openGL screensavers work
<phobiac> Alright, and you're using compiz?
<sts9> so I assume everything is ok
<sts9> well Ive tried both
<sts9> both of em kill my borders
<phobiac> There's a command to run to test it, hold on a second.
<sheldonc> feisty fawn, here we go. if this doesnt fix this "dont know what your cdrom is, sorry" lunacy i think im going to jump off my balcony.
<sts9> I still get the cube and all that stuff, but the window titlebar is gone
<phobiac> Oh that's odd.
<phobiac> And this is on beryl or compiz?
<sts9> well compiz is the last I tried so thats the one installed
<rEvolution27> sts9 i've had that problem before.... it's a theme problem
<rEvolution27> can't remember how I solved it...
<sts9> Im using plastic, but that shouldnt matter does it? they have their own themes/window managers
<rEvolution27> I don't use compiz though...
<phobiac> sts9: Have you tried changing themes? It could be the theme.
<rEvolution27> yes.. make sure the theme manager is set to compiz
<rEvolution27> although it was always the compiz manager that killed my titlebars
<sts9> doesnt compiz load its own theme?
<rEvolution27> whenever I lost the titlebar with beryl it was because it was set to the wrong wondow manager
<cj_> hello
<phobiac> sts9: I'm not too sure, I've never used compiz. Only beryl.
<cj_> jucato
<sts9> well beryl and comiz are less then a year apart,  Im almost certain it is an issue with both
<Jucato> cj_: hi
<cj_> can you give a link in ph chanel
<cj_> thanks
<sts9> Im positive if beryl will work compiz will too.  the problem started with beryl
<rEvolution27> I know onn beryl I right click on the jewel and choose select window manager>beryl
<Jucato> cj_: just type /join #ubuntu-ph
<cj_> thanks jucato
<sts9> do I need the aquamarine theme?
<rEvolution27> no
<rEvolution27> I can't help you though since I know nothing about compiz
<sts9> Feisty still has that adept upgrade to new release crash.  Synaptic is my new friend
<sts9> ok Im gonna install beryl
<rEvolution27> when I used compiz I got the problem you have, beryl worked fine
<rEvolution27> I followed a guide to install beryl with AIGLX
<phobiac> sts9: You have edgy?
<phobiac> If so try this guide: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_AIGLX
<sts9> I have feisty
<sts9> should it matteR?
<phobiac> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_AIGLX
<sts9> just as long as Im not using dapper I assume
<rEvolution27> goodnight all
<lengau> Hi everyone.
<lengau> Does anyone know when Amarok 1.4.5 is going back into Edgy?
<kai> can some help me mount this external hdd
<kai> Im doing something wrong but I don't know what
<lengau> @kai: What did you do to try and mount it?
<hyperactivecrond> kai: plug it in, run from a terminal "dmesg | tail | grep sd*"
<kai> I tried to format in windows and reformat it in linux but I don't know how to do it
<hyperactivecrond> kai: tell us what that outputs
<surgy> can someone help me with my samba problem?  i have my documents shared on my windows pc and i want to access it with this linux box, i click system menu > remote places > samba shares  and nothing is there, can someone help me trouble shoot this please?
<kai> [17180133.324000]  attempt to access beyond end of device
<kai> [17180133.324000]  sda1: rw=0, want=4, limit=2
<kai> [17180133.324000]  EXT3-fs: unable to read superblock
<kai> [17180167.404000]  attempt to access beyond end of device
<kai> [17180167.404000]  sda1: rw=0, want=4, limit=2
<kai> [17180167.404000]  EXT3-fs: unable to read superblock
<kai> [17180176.388000]  attempt to access beyond end of device
<kai> [17180176.392000]  sda1: rw=0, want=4, limit=2
<kai> [17180176.392000]  EXT3-fs: unable to read superblock
<kai> [17180318.200000]  loop: loaded (max 8 devices)
<kai> what does this mean?
<hyperactivecrond> kai: i think your drive's ext3fs may be corrupt
<kai> will in windows it was fine
<kai> It hasn't been partioned yet, I don't want to use NTFS
<hyperactivecrond> kai: you probably then want to format it with fat32 if u want to use it w/ windows and linux
<kai> That was thing
<kai> I have winXP and I never got an option for fat32
<hyperactivecrond> can someone tell kai how to make a vfat fs?
<kai> If yu can tell me program I can use, Im clueless as to how to do this
<sts9> ok here goes nothin
<sts9> qtparted
<sts9> I think
<sts9> its called
<sts9> its kinda buggy tho
<sts9> hasnt been updated for years
<hyperactivecrond> kai: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1
<hyperactivecrond> use that
<kai> how do you know that its /dev/sda1??
<kai> Im just curious
<hyperactivecrond> kai: it's in your dmesg
<hyperactivecrond> which is the kernel's message log
<kai> oops :)
<sts9> ahhh
<kai> Attempting to create a too large file system < --- Thats what it tells me
<sts9> im sick of my window borders disappearing
<surgy> i really wished i could get my samba to detect my other computer
<sts9> stupid 3d.  im just gonna give up and dust off my commodor 64 out and play rambo
<theshadow> I some how while getting my video driver to work killed my audio... can anyone give me a hand?
<johny_> theshadow: what ditro are you using?
<johny_> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<johny_> !audio|theshadow maybe can help
<ubotu> theshadow maybe can help: please see above
<johny_> #quit
<theshadow> ty
<shadowhywind> hay all when i am looking at a folder with say text files with numbers, how can i make it sort by number, instead of by the first digit
<surgy>  can someone help me with my samba problem?  i have my documents shared on my windows pc and i want to access it with this linux box, i click system menu > remote places > samba shares  and nothing is there, can someone help me trouble shoot this please?
<shadowhywind> sorry i would help, but me + samba = a guessing game and prays that it works
<surgy> shadowhywind: ok
<youser> anyone wanna help me set up my ubuntu to ubuntu network?
<djwilcox> hi can anyone recommend a good ssh program
<underdog5004> !openssh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<underdog5004> !open-ssh
<djwilcox> yer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open-ssh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<underdog5004> hmmm
<underdog5004> djwilcox, openssh
<djwilcox> i use fugu on the mac
<youser> hmm
<Jucato> !openssh-client
<ubotu> openssh-client: Secure shell client, an rlogin/rsh/rcp replacement. In component main, is standard. Version 1:4.3p2-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 597 kB, installed size 1392 kB
<nertil> how can i install the gcc package
<nertil> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Jucato> nertil: basically, install "build-essential"
<djwilcox> is there a ssh with a gui instead of the command line
<nertil> apt-get install build-essential ?
<Jucato> nertil: yes
<nertil> thx
<nertil> bbl
<theshadow> alright I read everything at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting and acording to it... everything is working :S
<Jucato> djwilcox: something like sftp:/ or fish:/ in Konqueror?
<djwilcox> ok cheers
<fignew> hehe
<theshadow> Alright ... I can't figure out why I can't play audio all of a sudden. Can anyone give me a hand please??
<slyfox> Anyone knows anything about Keep - backup program? What does "Exclude special files" mean ?
<Gretl> another ( maybe broken) app using the sound daemon?
<theshadow> Gretl: how could I tell?
<Gretl> look at your system monitor what is running
<Gretl> if there is any audio app
<theshadow> I did the only thing using sound right this second is Gaim, lsof /dev/snd/* returns /dev/snd/controlC0
<Gretl> look at your mixer if all settings allright
<theshadow> Gretl: yea all the levels are fine and nothing is muted
<Gretl> hm maybe you just restart the session if nothing very important is running
<Gretl> try logging ou and in again
<theshadow> Gretl: yea I've done that too but let me try it again
<theshadow> brb
<slyfox> Has anyone ever used Keep - backup utility ?
<theshadow> Ok... I don't know why but a cold reboot fixed my audio problem.
<Gretl> ok enjoy ;)
<mbelleza> hello
<mbelleza> want to ask on how to unzip the zip files..
<mbelleza> pls
<Gretl> just right click and you get the options in konqueror
<main> wut up
<main> anyone there
<mbelleza> yes
<main> yeah ineed help
<main> i cant open .avi files
<main> is there a package in package manager i need to get?
<Jucato> !lbxine-extracodecs
<thoreauputic> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> !libxine-extracodecs | main
<ubotu> main: libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<niblets> When I try to use my iPod nano (2nd gen) with Amarok, I get the following message when I plug it in while Amarok is running "
<niblets> KLibLoader could not load the plugin:
<niblets> libamarok_ipod-mediadevice
<niblets> Error message:
<niblets> /usr/lib/kde3/libamarok_ipod-mediadevice.so: undefined symbol: _ZN6amaroK9StatusBar10s_instanceE
<main> k
<main> thanks
<Jucato> !pastebin | niblets
<ubotu> niblets: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<niblets> Ahk, sorry
<main> i was looking for it for a while i could find it lol
<Jucato> niblets: try asking in #amarok
<niblets> Will do
<Jucato> main: you need to have multiverse enabled
<main> it is
<main> i guess i just missed it when i was looking thru
<main> also 1 last thing
<main> i heard there was a package i can get with wine codecs and everything in it already
<main> something called like animatix
<main> or matrix
<Jucato> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<thoreauputic> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<main> akk
<deathnote> hey.. when after i edit the group or passwd file, how do i make it take effect? only after reboot?
<main> genius
* Jucato goes for lunch
<main> man u guys are a big help
<thoreauputic> deathnote: logout-login
<deathnote> or is there something to restart
<main> thanks
<deathnote> thoreauputic: how do i log out all the users on my server?
<theshadow> out of curiosity
<niblets> When I try to use my iPod nano 2nd gen with Amarok, I get the following message (Pastebin) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4374/
<theshadow> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<thoreauputic> deathnote: you don't :) But next time they login their perms will change
<thoreauputic> deathnote: or perhaps I misunderstood what you want to do ?
<deathnote> ok...actually its a web server handling some files but couldn't access the file because ownership..
<deathnote> so maybe in this case i just restart my apache or mysql after adding it into group?
<thoreauputic> deathnote: yes, if it's app specific you can usuallt just restart ( send a HUP or use /etc/init.d/foo restart
<thoreauputic> *usually
<dbglt> is it possible to spin down your main HDD when not in use? Are there a lot of applications which passively access the HDD rather than stuff stored in ram?
<bitbyte> have i gone blind, or does my shiny new ubuntu 6.10 installation not have firefox in it?
<bitbyte> errrr, kubuntu, sorry
<theshadow> Anyone here work in kdevelop?
<johny> hey, how to see the names of the users who has got accounts in the system?
<surgy> how do i add items to my system menu?
<johny> surgy: what you mean?
<johny> !kde
<theshadow> ok what the heck is the alocal command?
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<surgy> johny: there is a little popup menu by kmenu its called "system menu" it has remote places and bluetooth and stuff in it, i want to add my shortcut to a network share in there
<johny> surgy: ok, try pointing it with mouse and then clicking with the RMB on it and choose "modify"
<johny> surgy: I meant on the system tab ;)
<surgy> johny: i dont think you know what your talking about, there is no modify
<johny> surgy: in my system it is indeed
<surgy> in your system........ what do you mean your system?
<surgy> not kmenu
<johny> surgy: klick on the kmenu then point over system, next click on it with right mouse button and choose modify this menu, or sth like that
<surgy> the one NEXT to kmenu called system menu
<surgy> johny, i dont want to modify kmenu i want to modify syetem menu
<johny> surgy: ok, we got misunderstood
<bitbyte> how do i get firefox into my fresh kubuntu 6.10  installation? adept shows firefox but it's greyed out
<johny> surgy: what you want to add exactly?
<eulchen> Johny in your terminal try who  or w command to get info on users
<surgy> johny: nevermind man.
<bitbyte> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<johny> eulchen: thanks but I'd like to see accounts that are in the system not only logged users.
<devilsadvocate> bitbyte, why dont you try to use the command line and apt-get :)
<surgy> can someone tell me how to modfy the "System menu"  ?
<surgy> bitbyte: its in the repos
<surgy> no one knows how to modify the "system menu" ?
<eulchen> Johny perhaps cat /etc/passwd helps more?
<johny> eulchen: the unique option?
<bitbyte> devilsadvocate just seems odd it shows up in add remove programs, but it's greyed out
<LeeJunFan> surgy: right click the K menu icon and choose menu editor?
<devilsadvocate> bitbyte, you might have to enable another repo oor something. did you run update?
<LeeJunFan> surgy: nevermind - I see your previous now :(
<devilsadvocate> LeeJunFan, that only edits the kmenu. not the system menu afaik
<LeeJunFan> surgy: Don't think that can be modified - it's in the source, it's an applet rather than a real "menu" per se.
<julio> HELLO
<johny> julio: hey
<surgy> leejunfan: well that sucks
<devilsadvocate> surgy, i'm sure there must be a way to modify. you could google around a bit.
<bitbyte> devilsadvocate i'm running adept now, i told it to do a full upgrade
<surgy> devilsadvocate: nah its cool thnx though
<bitbyte> not sure what kinda trouble thats going to get me into
<bitbyte> haha
<devilsadvocate> bitbyte, probably none :P
<johny> LeeJunFan: but it's possible to add a non-kde apps to it, isn't it?
<julio> I have another question
<bitbyte> hope springs eternal devilsadvocate
<bitbyte> hehe
<LeeJunFan> johny: not the system button on the taskbar, to the system menu yes. The thing surgy is talking about is the system applet you can add to the taskbar.
<devilsadvocate> johey, the one next to the kde symbol
<julio> my english is nogood and Iwould like put on practice
<julio> anibody can helpme
<johny> LeeJunFan: what applet I completelly got confused
<surgy> julio what do you need?
<julio> somebody to tallk
<LeeJunFan> johny: the system applet, which is a button on the taskbar, as opposed to the system menu which is in the k-menu.
<johey> devilsadvocate: I'm not really sure that was for me.
<surgy> johny: lol its an application that opens into a menu on the taskbar next to the kde menu button which is in the botttom left hand corner the system menu is just to the right of that
<devilsadvocate> johey, it was. that is the system menu
<surgy> julio: this is a support channel
<surgy> julio: send me a pm
<devilsadvocate> !offtopic | julio
<ubotu> julio: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<johey> devilsadvocate: I don't remember myself asking or talking about some menu.
<johny> LeeJunFan: the one which has home folder, storage devices ecc.. in it?
<julio> thankyou friens
<LeeJunFan> johny: right.
<surgy> johny: thats the one
<surgy> julio: i sent yo a message is your nick registered?
<johny> LeeJunFan: ok, but if he need to add sth to it it's possible, isn't it?
<LeeJunFan> Mental note to self: setting super glue next to nasal spray on the desk - very bad idea.
<julio> no
<julio> how I can geit
<surgy> julio: if you register your nick with /msg nicks serve register [password]  [email]  i can talk to you in a pm
<johny> surgy: you wanto to add a path there?
<julio> I tryed also  amoment ago but nither culdnt
<surgy> johny: umm i want to add a link to an ip there
<julio> it mark me a mistake
<surgy> julio: join #dew
<bitbyte> do the #dew
<Dr_willis> do the #dont
<Dr_willis> :)
<surgy> lol
<LeeJunFan> #dewd - enough already.
<surgy> thats my nick in rl
<Dr_willis> You have a nick in real life?
<julio> this is my first time that I using linux
<surgy> yes
<Dr_willis> :)
<surgy> julion: type /join #dew
<surgy> julio*
<julio> ok
<surgy> how do i register that channel ?
<johny> surgy: don't know how to do that, but I belive it's possible
<surgy> johny: yeah we went over that allready, but thanx anyways
<johny> surgy: try to ask on #kde
<julio> now what?
<Ertain> Though my webcam is connected and recognized, I can't seem to pick up anything through Kopete.
<surgy> julio: click on that channel and talk :)
<Dr_willis> !info avahi
<ubotu> Package avahi does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<Dr_willis> !find avahi
<ubotu> Found: libavahi1.0-cil, monodoc-avahi-manual, wzdftpd-mod-avahi, avahi-daemon, libavahi-client-dev (and 20 others)
<johny> surgy: let me ask: why don't you add the link to the favourites? It'd be accessible easily
<surgy> johny: becuase i use linux becuase i like things EXACTLY how i want them, totaly custome
<johny> surgy: ok
<bitbyte> devilsadvocate, sos what's this "full upgrade" in adept do anyhow? just update anything that needs updating?
<devilsadvocate> bitbyte, pretty much
<Jucato> Full Upgrade in Adept = apt-get dist-upgrade
<mbelleza> hello...do you know how to play .flv video in kubuntu???
<johny> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<mbelleza> pls..
<mbelleza> anyone
<Jucato> mbelleza: sorry, don't know. try Googling about it...
<devilsadvocate> mbelleza, you should be able to play it in mplayer, maybe eve kaffiene
<surgy> mbelleza: patients is a virtue, if your pushy you wont get answers
<johny> mbelleza: what's the problem?
<mbelleza> i cant play .flv...video in kubuntu..
<mbelleza> do you know how??
<mbelleza> pls
<mbelleza> tanx
<devilsadvocate> mbelleza, sudo apt-get install mplayer
<mbelleza> ok..il try
<mbelleza> i have to download first the mplayer
<K`zan> Anyone here running mythtv in ubuntu ?
<johny> mbelleza: just paste that line in terminal
<mbelleza> ok
<mbelleza> Reading package lists... Done
<mbelleza> Building dependency tree... Done
<mbelleza> Note, selecting mplayer-custom instead of mplayer
<mbelleza> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Jucato> !pastebin | mbelleza
<mbelleza> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<ubotu> mbelleza: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mbelleza> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<mbelleza> or been moved out of Incoming.
<mbelleza> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<mbelleza> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<mbelleza> that package should be filed.
<mbelleza> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<mbelleza> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mbelleza>   mplayer-custom: Depends: aalib1 (>= 1.2)
<mbelleza> E: Broken packages
<mbelleza> thats..the error
<mbelleza> ok..
<mbelleza> sori im new to this irc
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<johny> mbelleza: use that link the baot gave you and paste the content there, then save and paste the final link here
* devilsadvocate wonders if taking channel op is the irc way of drawing swords :P
<mbelleza> i dnt get it...
<surgy> devilsadvocate: no thats the irc way of sniping someone in the leg
<devilsadvocate> !pastebin | mbelleza
<ubotu> mbelleza: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ernie> anyone know if Konqueror can do Content Searches on Samba shares - its having kittens at the moment
<johny> mbelleza: look carefully
<Dr_willis> ernie,  you may have ffaster/better luck by mounting the samba shares
<johny> mbelleza: http://paste.... you see it?
<devilsadvocate> ernie, i dont think it can. yuo can only search a single share
<ernie> they is mounted - I'm editing the file where I've cut the search term from...
<mbelleza> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4375/
<devilsadvocate> ernie, if you want to search the text files the fastest way in the short term iis to mount and do a recursive grep
<ernie> ahh ok - the ole fashioned way
<devilsadvocate> ernie, if you want a long term soulution, look at beagle
<devilsadvocate> problem with beagle is it takes time for it to crawl, so it wont work especially well on smaba shares
<ernie> devilsadvocate: ok thanks - shall do
<devilsadvocate> ernie, btw, beagle has a gui for kde called kerry and another called yabi .. you dont _have_ to use the gtk one it ships with
<johny> mbelleza: try to paste this in terminal and paste what's comes out apt-cache search mplayer --names-only
<jean-b> hi there
<deathnote> what's the software that drives php when we click on a php file? apache?
<mbelleza> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jean-b> is there an equivalent of skype for kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> install skype..
<Dr_willis> :)
<jean-b> Dr_willis: =)
<devilsadvocate> deathnote, its called php :P
<Dr_willis> or some of the other net-phone tools (not that ive ever used any of the others)
<jean-b> Dr_willis: is there an open source skype?
<mbelleza> johny: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4376/
<deathnote> devilsadvocate: any idea what user or group when it access files in php?
<Dr_willis> jean-b,  not that i know of.
<Dr_willis> but i dont skype much any more
<devilsadvocate> deathnote, you want to test your php files?
<jean-b> Dr_willis: i'm in a foreign country, and i want to get in touch with relatives by phone
<devilsadvocate> deathnote, or do you want to do run a server?
<jean-b> the most intersting software is skype?
<Dr_willis> jean-b,  pc to pc calling.. or pc to real phone?
<jean-b> pc to real phone
<devilsadvocate> !xampp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xampp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deathnote> devilsadvocate: yea i got a php in my server which suppose to read another file.. if i set read access to "others" then it can read..but if i off it it couldn't read
<Dr_willis> scype costs money for that now - i belive.
<deathnote> devilsadvocate: so now i trying to find out which user is accessing it so i can add in the group
<jean-b> yes i know, but it is still good prices
<devilsadvocate> deathnote, you have the server software then?
<devilsadvocate> ah
<devilsadvocate> deathnote, i suppost that would depend on the user that is running apache/php
<jean-b> Dr_willis: do you know a free service to call pc to phone?
<devilsadvocate> deathnote, i believe usually that is root or a daemon
<deathnote> yeah...
<deathnote> OHH
<deathnote> daemon
<deathnote> lemme try
<Dr_willis> jean-b,  nope.
<mbelleza> hi..deathnote....
<geniusvicks> how do I enable java in konqueror?
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Dr_willis> install it.. restart konwueror.. and it should see it.
<johny> mbelleza: you have to find good mplayer repository...
<jean-b> thanx Dr_willis
<jean-b> chao
<johny> mbelleza: the package you have to install is "mplayer"
<deathnote> wow.. thanks a million!!! its daemon
<surgy> mbelleza: do you know how to enable repositorys?
<deathnote> i added daemon into my video group.. and restarted apache..it worked
<johny> someone knows where to find a good mplayer repository?
<surgy> mbelleza: if so then make sure all your repositorys are enabled then "sudo apt-get install mplayer
<ForgeAus> hey all
<ForgeAus> um having a little bit of trouble again
<surgy> hey forgeaus
<surgy> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<devilsadvocate> np deathnote
<surgy> :)
<ForgeAus> trying to use ark to copy a file... but like always I have root priveleges problems
<mbelleza> in synaptic right?
<ForgeAus> how do I run ark from within ark as su?
<johny> mbelleza: yeh but not only
<johny> mbelleza: try from synaptic
<Dr_willis> ksudo ark or whatever the thing is
<Jucato> ForgeAus: kdesu ark
<Dr_willis> kdesu ?  i always forget
<Jucato> Dr_willis: huh?
<Jucato> lol
* Dr_willis is old-skool and uses 'sux' :)
<ForgeAus> I wish if it come across something like "you do not have the priveleges to do that"  it'd just come up a password window instead of forcign me to quit the app backtrack to where I come from, run the program from console with kdesu infront of it each time
<surgy> forgeaus: cp [file directory and file]   [the directory and file to copy it to]   like this "cp /user/home/file  /user/home/storage/file"
<Dr_willis> bbl
<mbelleza> johny: there's alot of mplayer-doc, mozilla-mplayer
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,   figure out a way of doing that then....
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  its a lot harder task then it seems.
<ForgeAus> I think running sudo mc in console is the best file manager!
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  from what i hear Windows Vista has a simile rfeature to that.. and its constantly nagging people.
<ForgeAus> the gui ones you need to set up a root mode one for...
<mbelleza> what would i enable???
<johny> mbelleza: mbelleza : try to find "mplayer" without nothing
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  thats EXactly   what i use.. mc in a terminal.
<ForgeAus> Dr Willis yeah I heard
<mbelleza> theres no mplayer
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  given the Amount of spyware/malware out there.. i think limiting users.. is a good thing
<Dr_willis> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3461 kB, installed size 8624 kB
<ForgeAus> Dr Willis I just wish there was a gui app that I could drag and drop files and not have things constantly complain I can't do this because of root priveleges with no way to get around it but exit the app and rerun it
<geniusvicks> how do I enable java in konqueror?
<ForgeAus> (as a diff user)
<johny> mbelleza: what wersion of Ubuntu are you using?
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  amazing thing is.. for me.. i rarely have to do ANYTHING as root user  these days...
<mbelleza> im using kubuntu
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  perhaps edit a /etc/ file every once in a while...
<ForgeAus> Dr Willis ur lucky then
<ForgeAus> yeah them too
<ForgeAus> like my fstab
<Dr_willis> but i got the system setup..  and it just runs and runs.. :)
<ForgeAus> and stuff
<mbelleza> 6
<ForgeAus> I'm not so concerned about the system if it falls over I got support here and the LiveCD to help get it back up
<johny> mbelleza: ok, but which one "Edgy Eft" "Dapper"?
<johny> !Dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<johny> !Dapper|mbelezza
<ubotu> mbelezza: please see above
<johny> !Edgy|mbelezza
<ubotu> mbelezza: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<ernie> devilsadvocate: I solved the problem by mounting the share and searching through that - Its now finding things :)
<devilsadvocate> Dr_willis, then i would say you arent having enough fun :P
<devilsadvocate> ernie, searching using?
<Dr_willis> devilsadvocate,  off to play some Oblivion i think. :) i got the game.. and havent played it much.. byeeee. :)
<ernie> konqueror - it has trouble do a content search on a samba share
<surgy> mbelleza: what is the problem your having exactly?
<devilsadvocate> ernie, ah. great :P
<ernie> its all good when its mounted
<devilsadvocate> :)
<ForgeAus> well kinda feisty is the latest but its still in alpha (or is it beta) mode
<ForgeAus> Iv'e never heard of a delta or gamma app... lol
<matt0507> my search feature from the kmenu doesnt work, i even specfied a folder full of that porn files and when i clicked search it finds nothing, but when i try locate: in konqueror it works fine,anyone know whats wrong with the search feture?
<ernie> beagle was going to be a real bugga to install - went for the path of least hair pulling :)
<mbelleza> surgy: i want to view my .flv video...
<surgy> !.flv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mbelleza> i cant update this computer..coz its not mine..this is own by our company
<devilsadvocate> ForgeAus, its alpha. and there is no gamma or delta
<surgy> mbelleza: do this for me: open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<johny> mbelleza: look here :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-8a18d4250a1c368b58239ba0d6fcc4e5639fa42f
<surgy> mbelleza: and then got to www.pastebin.ca and paste everything out of that window and then give me the url of the paste so that i can look at it and see if you need a repo or you have errors
<mbelleza> ok..tanx to all
<mbelleza> tanx to johny..surgy...ubotu....
<johny> mbelleza: is everything ok now?
<ForgeAus> hmmm why doesn't ark automatically run kdesu for me? when it comes across a privileges thing?
<surgy> mbelleza: its working now?
<hardtofindanick> for some odd reason katapult doesn't work all of a sudden
<hardtofindanick> any ideas anyone?
<ForgeAus> if I don't have or know the pass then I don't get in... thats fine no trouble there..
<mbelleza> not yet...
<ernie> hardtofindanick: is the rubber band broken?
<hardtofindanick> ernie: rubber band?
<johny> mbelleza: now you know how to make it work?
<ernie> well thats more suited to a sling shot :)
<mbelleza> yah..but il try...
<johny> someone who's got "mplayer" in the repos could paste all the link ready to be pasted do sources.list. It could help
<hardtofindanick> ernie: what is a rubber band?
<bill57785> http://www.psp-programming.com/code/doku.php?id=c:tool_chain_on_linux
<bill57785> how do I get the packages it mentions I need to install
<surgy> johny: do you know what your doing? becuase that last sentence didnt make any sense
<ernie> hardtofindanick: dont worry - it was my poor attempt at being funny
<devilsadvocate> mplayer is in universe/main/multiverse i believe. all i did was to uncomment the lines to install more or less everything i needed
<hardtofindanick> ernie: sorry, I just didn't get it :$
<hardtofindanick> ernie: anyway, any ideas?
<bill57785> everytime I got to install something, it always give me that commend to put in, but then it tells me those files dont exist so it cant be installed
<johny> surgy: why? We need only alink from someone's repos to "mplayer" package, am I right?
<devilsadvocate> hardtofindanick, details of the problem?
<surgy> johny: no
<hardtofindanick> devilsadvocate: well, Alt-Space all of a sudden doesn't bring up katapult anymore
<johny> surgy: explain then
<hardtofindanick> devilsadvocate: if I type katapult in the console, I get the message that it is running
<surgy> johny: a link to someones repos package mplayer doesnt make any sense a repository is where you get your packages from and in this case the package is called mplayer
<hardtofindanick> devilsadvocate: but it doesn't work
<word> Hobbsee: I changed some things in the bios including forcing the memory to ddr400 which got it to just above my old performance i'm going to upgrade to fiesty (have no patience ;p) and see if that does even more for it.
<devilsadvocate> hardtofindanick, i'd say the problem is with your keybindings and not katapult
<hardtofindanick> devilsadvocate: why did the key bindings change all of a sudden?
<surgy> johny: and sense the package is called "mplayer" and he has all of his repositorys activated then all he has to do is "sudo apt-get install mplayer" and it will download and install the package mplayer as root
<hardtofindanick> devilsadvocate: how do I change them back?
<johny> surgy: didn't get it, sorry
<devilsadvocate> hardtofindanick, look at the katapult settings and anything where you may have edited the keybinding
<hardtofindanick> devilsadvocate: you are talking to a newbie, how do I get to the katapult settings?
<johny> surgy: but he's already tried to do it and apt-get broke
<ernie> hardtofindanick: when you get your katapault running - try running from within your KDE - it bings up a picture of a slingshot for some reason :)
<bill57785> anyone at all that can help me?
<devilsadvocate> hardtofindanick, most kde applications have their settings in one of the menus on the top of the window, called 'configure k****'
<johny> surgy: the problem was she/he didn't have "mplayer" package after apt-cache search --names-only
<surgy> johny: lol you should look into it, and "apt-get broke" doesnt work well here its too vague. you need to use pastebin and give us errors to look at
<devilsadvocate> hardtofindanick,otherwise maybe you can rightclick and try
<hardtofindanick> devilsadvocate: but what am I clicking on? katapult just runs in the background doesn't it?
<devilsadvocate> hardtofindanick, i havent used katapult much :) . doesnt it open a window of some sort?
<johny> surgy: I know it's already've been pasted
<devilsadvocate> you say it works from the terminal?
<surgy> johny: that means that he is missing the required repository in /etc/apt/sources.list
<hardtofindanick> devilsadvocate: no, it just shows the box that it is running
<johny> surgy: hi man, high time
<devilsadvocate> hardtofindanick, then right click on the box
<hardtofindanick> devilsadvocate: its just a tooltip, it doesnt' give any options
<johny> surgy: I proposed to give to msbelezza one's repos with good directions to mplayer
<hardtofindanick> devilsadvocate: try it, type katapult in the console and you'll see
<johny> surgy: If i'm not right, correct me it's perfectly ok to me.
<devilsadvocate> hardtofindanick, try folling around with thaat icon - click, double click, right click. thats basicaly where you can access it now. if not, try to restart your computer.. it_might_ help
<devilsadvocate> s/folling/fooling
<Fenix-Dark> hi
<hardtofindanick> brb
<devilsadvocate> hardtofindanick, not on kde now
<Fenix-Dark> is that kwireless setup utility kubuntu only?
<surgy> johny: i was told not to do that, by someone i forgot who, but if you accidently gave them a bad repo or something of that nature you could screw everything up
<zakame> afternoon all
<johny> surgy: ah ok, is there any solution to that, I tried to find mplayer's repos on the web. Maybe you know a page?
<specialbuddy> how do I change the kdm them
<Jucato> !changethemes | specialbuddy
<ubotu> specialbuddy: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<zakame> for great justice
<surgy> johny: it should be in the multiverse universe or restricted modules, they are allready in your sources.list you just need to uncomment them
<Jucato> zakame: ??
<Jucato> zakame: wrong channel? :P
<johny> mbelleza: have you got all the repositories unblocked?
<zakame> Jucato: no, just agreeing with ubotu :P
<Jucato> lol
<johny> surgy: yeah but mbelezza doesn't know what version of kubuntu is using...
<johny> surgy: any way to find that out?
<surgy> when did he download it?
<mbelleza> no
<Jucato> "lsb_release -a"
<johny> surgy: I was going to ask if sh's here
<johny> mbelleza: when did you download Kubuntu?
<specialbuddy> so what is fiesty going to have that edgy doesn't?
<mbelleza> last december 2006
<devilsadvocate> specialbuddy, kde3.5.6 for starters
<johny> Jucato: thanks
<surgy> if he downloaded recently he has kubuntu edgy 6.10
<Jucato> mbelleza: try running this command in Konsole to see your Kubuntu version: lsb_release -a
<surgy> mbelleza: maybe its time to get the new cd image?
<devilsadvocate> surgy, that isnt entirely necessary. dapper and edgy are show side by side ...
<johny> mbelleza: paste this in your terminal and tell us what comes out lsb_release -a
<mbelleza> johny: ok
<specialbuddy> devilsadvocate, what's good about that?
<mbelleza> johny: 6.06
<devilsadvocate> specialbuddy, its newer. a few less bugs, a few more features
<mbelleza> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<specialbuddy> oh
<manchicken> devilsadvocate: I wouldn't encourage people to move to feisty yet.
<manchicken> There are still some serious issues.
<surgy> devilsadvocate: when i first tried linux it was on dapper, and i found it a bit harder, for some reason but it might just be me
<devilsadvocate> manchicken, neither do i
<mbelleza> johny: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4379/
<johny> mbelleza: you can add the page ypu paste on to the favourities
<manchicken> Oh... nevermind.  I totally read that wrong.
<manchicken> My ad.
<devilsadvocate> he just asked what fiesty _will_ have
<devilsadvocate> np
<manchicken> bad*
<manchicken> Yeah, just fixed a nasty issue with adept yesterday ^_^
<manchicken> heh
<Mena> what is the deffrent between  beryl  with XGL and beryl with AIGLX
<johny> mbelleza: you're using dapper, remember that Kubuntu Dapper
<draik> !beryl | Mena
<ubotu> Mena: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<manchicken> Okay, bed time.
<mbelleza> yes
<johny> surgy: she's using dapper, does it change sth?
<surgy> johny: not sure on that one
<surgy> johny: to be honest i dont know what sth is
<neil> anyone know if there is a shockwave player for linux?
<johny> surgy: Sorry i meant something
<angasule> !shockwave
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<devilsadvocate> mbelleza, open up a terminal, type "sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list" . in the text file that opens up, remove the '#' from the beginning of all pf the lines that start with the word "deb"
<neil> ok where do i get wine>
<surgy> johny it means he is using an old version, if he upgrades to edgy he will have the latest version with the latest stable security fixes and software support
<devilsadvocate> neil, look at gFlashPlayer
<devilsadvocate> surgy, that is not true. dapper is LTS
<surgy> neil: sudo apt-get install wine
<neil> i am using kubuntu 6.10
<surgy> devilsadvocate: johny: i stand currected
<johny> surgy: so apt-get dist-upgrade . right?
<surgy> johny: i have never done an upgrade i backup everything and then download the new live cd burn it and reinstall
<neil> says apt command not found
<surgy> johny: devilsadvocate knows way more than i do about this and he said your fine with dapper
<Jucato> neil: it's "sudo apt-get install wine"
<surgy> neil: audo apt-get install wine                 make sure it is exact
<surgy> sudo*
<surgy> man i cant type
<johny> devilsadvocate: I was thinking of givig to mbelezza this http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<neil> package wine has no installation canidate
<johny> surgy: Ok
<sts9> alright, anyone have issues with amarok 1.4.5 and their iPod?  just talked to the amarok people and they said it updated its libgpod requirements to .0.4.2     Im using feisty and still its 0.4.0  so thats prob why its not working
<ForgeAus> what glibc has kubuntu edgy got?
<mbelleza> johny: all the lines that strt with deb has no # at the beginning
<ForgeAus> 2.3.2?
<sts9> so Im assuming the edgy people could have the same problem
<johny> mbelleza: which is perfectly fine
<devilsadvocate> johny, sure. but i dont think its necessary
<devilsadvocate> mbelleza, 'all' of them?
<johny> devilsadvocate: no, now i know that she's got all the repos unblocked
<mbelleza> johny: yap....
<wheatie> glibc-2.3.6-2
<surgy> neil: you need to add your repos
<devilsadvocate> mbelleza, do "sudo apt-get update"
<mbelleza> ok
<neil> i am doing the update thing
<johny> mbelleza: and then try to install mplayer by sudo apt-get install mplayer
<devilsadvocate> mbelleza, johny then do "sudo apt-get install mplayer" and post the errors on pastebin
<sheldonc> has anybody successfully installed kubuntu to an external usb drive ?
<mbelleza> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mbelleza> johny: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4380/
<neil> i really appreciate you guys on this channel. you are very helpfull. i just installed yesterday and kinda got it working today.
<neil> how do i get my repos or whatever?
<devilsadvocate> mbelleza, can you patebin your sources.list please?
<mbelleza> ok
<devilsadvocate> neil, /etc/apt/source.list is your apt sources list
<surgy> neil: type sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list          and then remove the # from everyline that says #deb
<mbelleza> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<devilsadvocate> neil, s/source/sources
<neil> sounds good how do i edit the file?
<mbelleza> johny:
<mbelleza> johny: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4381/
<mbelleza> devilsadvocate: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4381/
<devilsadvocate> neil, sudo kate (or nano or vi) <filename>
<mbelleza> that is my sources.list
<neil> ok thank you
<devilsadvocate> mbelleza, that list can cause serious breakage, you are using dapper / hoary / warty all at the same time
<surgy> lol
<surgy> not good
<devilsadvocate> mbelleza, remove the last line from your sources.list
<neil> its still doing the upgrade so i will have to wait
<surgy> devilsadvocate: does edgy automaticly back up the sources.list?
<devilsadvocate> surgy, edgy is a distribution. it has nothing todo with backing up the list
<mbelleza> devilsadvocate: ill just put # sign to the last line..is it ok??
<devilsadvocate> mbelleza, sure. while you're at it., i'd suggest doing the same for the 2nd last line
<surgy> devilsadvocate: i was refering to the kubuntu operating system, sorry for the bad use of proper words.
<devilsadvocate> surgy, still incorrect. its the app which edits the list that should back it up.
<mbelleza> devilsadvocate: im afraid it will cause damage to the compt
<neil> how often should i run this update thing?
<mbelleza> devilsadvocate: this is not mine...this is company's unit
<surgy> oh
<devilsadvocate> mbelleza, the last line you can remove safely
<mbelleza> devilsadvocate: but wat about the last second line??
<surgy> devilsadvocate: it whould be nice if it was incorperated into the OS though along with fstab and xorge. so that we could have restore points :)
<devilsadvocate> the 2nd last one is a non-standard repo, and i dont know which packages you are using from it
<devilsadvocate> mbelleza, ok. leave the 2nd last as is.
<johny> devilsadvocate: she's got multiverse category in backports, is it correct
<mbelleza> devilsadvocate: ok try...hope this will work
<devilsadvocate> i guess. its unlikely she added it herself
<devilsadvocate> johey, it might be easier and safer to give her the sources.list generator
<devilsadvocate> there is some insane breakage here
<johny> devilsadvocate: i thought so
<surgy> neil: after you do the big update adept will tell you when the smaller updates are available
<johey> devilsadvocate: Still, I don't see how I am involved. ;)
<rexbron> !sshfs
<ubotu> sshfs: filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-1 (edgy), package size 29 kB, installed size 116 kB
<johny> mbelleza: go to http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ and try to generate the file filling all the matches
<neil> how long does this update thing take>
<johny> mbelleza: your release is 6.06 Dapper
<neil> no 6.10 edgy
<neil> sorry thought you were talking to me
<johny> neil: np
<surgy> gaim can chat with msn clients right?
<surgy> i dont like kopete
<neil> i use kopete is gaim better?
<surgy> neil: its personal preference
<neil> i see
<rexbron> hey I am having some trouble with sshfs
<neil> kopete is the only one i have tried so i guess its my preference. lol
<rexbron> I am mounting it to /media/rampage
<johny> for me kopete has all , but surgy is right- personal preference
<rexbron> but I get this:
<rexbron> root@mayhem:/media# cd rampage
<rexbron> bash: cd: rampage: Permission denied
<rexbron> wft
<rexbron> or rather wtf ftw
<surgy> rexbron: your permissions on the mount point are set to where root cant read it?
<johny> mbelleza: you know how is your computer architecture?
<neil> how long does this update thing take?
<surgy> neil:depends on your hardware and i-net connection
<neil> its at get:62 do you know how far it goes?
<rexbron> surgy: cd claimes that it is not a dir, even though I just mkdir'd it and then tries to sshfs to mount on it
<surgy> neil: nope it told you how many packages close to the beginning
<neil> oh i must have missed it. i will scroll back and look.
<surgy> rexbaron: sorry i dont know anything about that, my first assumption was a guess at best
<neil> i feel so dumb. lol
<mbelleza> johny: what's that for?????
<neil> holy 103 packages
<johny> mbelleza: what you mean ?
<surgy> neil: and your on 62 :)
<neil> well 68 now
<surgy> neil: over halfway
<johny> mbelleza: i send you a link to sources generator
<neil> ya it should be done by morning
<neil> lol
<surgy> neil: are you on dial up?
<neil> how often do you do this upgrade thing
<neil> every day or when?
<surgy> neil: adept will tell you when updates are needed
<surgy> neil: consider this first long upgrade like windows xp getting sp2
<neil> what is adept?
<Mena> !kdm theme
<ubotu> kdm: X display manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 611 kB, installed size 1480 kB
<neil> i see
<surgy> adept is the package manager that is defualt on kubuntu, it is the gui way of doing what you are doing now
* Jucato is wondering who's looking about kdm themes
<neil> i can do this upgrade through the gui and dont have to do it through the terminal window?
<mbelleza> johny: i copied the sources.list which is the multimedia package..but error occurs looking for mplayer package
<surgy> neil: yes, but if it takes a long time i whould suggest using the terminal. i find adept to be a little unstable, so if its not just a quick download i use terminal
<neil> ok i will remember that. thank you for the info
<surgy> no problem
<neil> can i run 2 terminal windows at the same time? like edit the source file and do the upgrade together?
<surgy> neil: yes
<neil> it wont hurt anything?
<surgy> neil: but if you try to access apt again it will be locked
<neil> oh so you cant use the same command at the same time but you can use anyother command
<surgy> and i might be wrong here but i think you can only sudo one instance of a given file at a time
<surgy> for instance you cant sudo kate /user/home/poop in one window and do it again in another but i might be wrong
<neil> ok no prob but i can do the update and sudo kate the source file at the same time
<surgy> but you can sudo kate [another file besides poop] 
<Jucato> kdesu kate
<surgy> i whouldnt
<Jucato> !kdesu
<Jucato> bot lag...
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<johny_> mbelleza: how's going there?
<surgy> oh
<surgy> neil: dont chnage your sources.list while apt is using it thats bad
<neil> ok so wait till the update is done
<surgy> i whould
<neil> ok well i am going to leave it work by itsself and i am going to go to bed. i will see it tomorrow when its done.
<surgy> ok good night
<neil> thank all you people for your help.
<neil> i will learn eventually. i just installed yesterday and finished today so i am very new to this/
<SovietKid> is there a way to intergrate konversation with firefox, so when i click an irc link it opens in knoversation?
<SovietKid> konversation*
<surgy> neil: i am still a noob, and everyone here was once
<neil> well thanks again and have a great night.
<surgy> sovietkid: not that i know of, but i think there are irc plug ins for firefox, also you might look at opera, it has a nice irc client and bitt torrent client built in
<SovietKid> okay thanks
<SovietKid> ill look into it
<surgy> good night slaves of linus, and sweet dreams........
<deathnote> anyone knows why my ktorrent keel stalling ? i have to manual annouce after some time
<shdwghst457> anyone here able to help me with getting a GUI running on an emac?
<n8k99> ./configure can not find X includes - how do I fix that?
<Jucato> n8k99: install xorg-dev
<n8k99> thanx
<shdwghst457> xorg.conf is what i'm told my emac problem is but i dont know what to do to fix it
<n8k99> shdwghst457 you have been able to login into a terminal screen, right?
<shdwghst457> i boot from the live cd and hit enter, it goes through a long load screen and then when it tries to boot the gui it says it cant
<n8k99> then where does it take you?
<shdwghst457> to a terrible bluish screen that tells me something's wrong with the xorg.conf file (emac display is an unusual dimension)
<n8k99> what happens when you ctrl-alt-f1 ?
<shdwghst457> it seems to be a common problem on the emac but i just dont know how to fix it
<shdwghst457> will ctrl alt f1 work on a mac?
<n8k99> it did on my powerbook
<shdwghst457> hm do you have aim?
<n8k99> yeah- same nick
<ForgeAus> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<deathnote> anyone knows why my ktorrent keep stalling ? i have to manual annouce after some time.. my internet is stable no disconnect at all..
<deathnote> shdwghst457: u installing kubuntu on ur mac?
<Mena> !kdm theme
<ubotu> kdm: X display manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 611 kB, installed size 1480 kB
<Jucato> Mena: ?
<Mena> jucato, yes ahh.. what is the command for installing kdm
<Mena> what its name
<Mena> kdm theme ?
<Jucato> !kdmtheme
<ubotu> kdmtheme: theme manager for KDM. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-1 (edgy), package size 100 kB, installed size 264 kB
<Jucato> that one?
<Jucato> KDM is already installed by default.
<Jucato> kdmtheme is a GUI KDM Theme manager
<Mena> no no the login screen manager
<Jucato> Mena: did you remove it?
<Mena> jucato, no
<Jucato> Mena: what are you trying to do?
<Mena> jucato, i wanted ti install new login screen and i forget the name
<Jucato> kdmtheme
<jordo23> Jucato: Do you know of a KDE/QT paint program that supports .TGA?  For second life?
<Jucato> it lets you add new KDM themes
<Jucato> KDM = login screen
<Mena> jucato, okay
<Jucato> jordo23: not really sure. can't open with Krita?
<jordo23> Jucato: Can't save to that format in Krita...
<ForgeAus> so instead of the purple login screen you can alter it to look like other things
<Jucato> jordo23: try export?
<jordo23> Does installing the Gimp install the entire GTK library?
<jordo23> No....will try now...
<ForgeAus> ark linux is interesting
<ForgeAus> uses kynaptic
<Saints> im in using kubuntu in feisty ...how do you get the taskbar to show apps from only that desktop....rather than all desktops?
<ForgeAus> and introduced me to platero (ala kde mldonkey front end)
<Jucato> Saints: right-click on the panel -> Configure Panel -> Taskbar options
<jordo23> Jucato: Nope....cant export in Krita to .tga....
<Mena> jucato, the utiltie to add new one wich i was can open from Kcontrol>>>appearnce>>KDM theme
<Jucato> jordo23: not really sure what else there is.... alhough it might due to a bug in KOffice 1.6.x
<deathnote> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<Jucato> Mena: kdmtheme
<Saints> jucato.....i dont see an option for that in the in taskbar options....
<Jucato> Mena: also, it's KControl - Administration -> KDM Theme Manager
<jordo23> !FrostWire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Saints> just sort alphabetically, minimized windows, application icons, window list button
<Jucato> Saints: [ ]  Show windows from all desktops?
<Jucato> Saints: do you have a taskbar at all?
<Saints> sure
<Mena> jucato , why i cant install it
<Jucato> the taskbar applet, I mean
<Jucato> Mena: what do you mean?
<Mena> jucato , last time used it ....to use it i installed that utiltie to change the login
<Jucato> Mena: yes. I know. what do you mean "can't install it"
<Jucato> Saints: the Panel is not the taskbar, so you might have a panel, but no taskbar applet
<Saints> ah how do i get the taskbar applet?
<Mena> jucato, yes and i know that but how i try too many ways of commands
<Jucato> Mena: sudo apt-get install kdmtheme
<Jucato> Mena: or use Adept
<Jucato> Saints: right-click on the panel -> Add Applet to Panel -> look for Taskbar and click Add to Panel
<Mena> he couldnt find it do i need to add repos
<Jucato> Mena: make sure universe is enabled
<Mena> okay
<Saints> hmm i tried that and i do have a taskbar...i can see icons for opened apps on the taskbar...but it shows all the apps from all desktops...
<Mena> i didnt guess that it would be the reason ..ok
<Jucato> Saints: now look at the Taskbar options again
<Saints> right click configure panel - taskbar ...i have 4 boxes i can check (alphabetically, minimized windows, application icons, window list button)
<Jucato> Saints: hm... strange...
<Saints> along with gruop similar task, appearance, and actions for left, middle and right button
<Saints> yeah...maybe chane in feisty?
<Jucato> might be a bug in feisty. in any case, try asking in #ubuntu+1
<Saints> i havent used kde in awhile..been using gnome..but using kde again...usually right click and taskbar option ...has that for show all windows
<Saints> thanks
<n8k99> so now ./configure can not find kde
<Jucato> Saints: why using feisty?
<Jucato> n8k99: install kde-devel
<n8k99> yeah thought you were gonna say that!
<Jucato> :P
<n8k99> :P your self ;-)
<Mena> jucato ,Yoy use beryl right
<Mena> jucato ,You*
<Jucato> Mena: no
<Saints> ah ...i dont know...i like it so far :)
<Mena> jucato ,okay
<Saints> i dual boot with edgy...but use feisty more these days
<Mena> cool you can use the both
<Jucato> Saints: given that feisty is still alpha, a lot of things are bound to be broken/missing/not working properly
<Saints> gotcha....
<Jucato> so it shouldn't come as a surprise. all that's needed is to confirm/report bugs, in #ubuntu+1
<Saints> im just hoping they didnt disable that feature...it would be dumb
<Jucato> of course they didn't/won't
<Jucato> it's obviously a bug
* n8k99 loves obvious bugs and more launchpad karma
<Saints> im thinking a bug just wouldn't work...not have that option completely gone
<Saints> but i hope you're right jucato
<Jucato> n8k99: heh, unfortunately, karma has been a bit reduced
<Jucato> Saints: bug = anything that makes a program not work the way it's supposed to
<n8k99> yeah, they was compounding it daily!
<Jucato> otherwise, we call it a "feature" :)
* Jucato got his 79,000+ karma reduced to 500+
<ForgeAus> lol
<ForgeAus> karma?
<Jucato> Launchpad thingy
<n8k99> sort of like nerdpoints
<ForgeAus> ohhh kay... dunno much about it
<ForgeAus> fiesty should get mldonkey and platero... easier than installing the manual way like I've been trying to
<ForgeAus> !mldonkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mldonkey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ForgeAus> awww
<Jucato> !kmldonkey
<ubotu> kmldonkey: KDE GUI for MLDonkey. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.1-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 853 kB, installed size 2932 kB
<neil> quick question for someone
<neil> why when i put in my root password wont it let me change my network settings and stuff. i am running kubuntu 6.10
<neil> why when i put in my root password wont it let me change my network settings and stuff. i am running kubuntu 6.10
<neil> why when i put in my root password wont it let me change my network settings and stuff. i am running kubuntu 6.10
<xsacha> neil: sudo password ..
<neil> ok i will try that again
<neil> thank you
<orient2000> Anybody has an idea what to do with this link /./?
<orient2000> W: Failed to fetch http://ubuntusoftware.info/./gaim-data_1-0x1.9df1a08932275p-22.0.0+beta6-0ubuntu4_all.deb
<orient2000>   404 Not Found
<orient2000> W: Failed to fetch http://ubuntusoftware.info/./gaim-data_1-0x1.9df1a08932275p-22.0.0+beta6-0ubuntu4_all.deb
<orient2000>   404 Not Found
<neil> now it wont let me edit and it doesnt even ask me for the password
<geno-irssi> is anyone around?
<geno-irssi> anyone awake mind helping me?
<malik> geno-irssi: whats goin on?
<orient2000> can you tell me your problem? I just loged in.
<geno-irssi> for some reason, whenever im in the console
<geno-irssi> (either log on console, or press ctrl-alt-fx)
<geno-irssi> like not in x
<geno-irssi> i have lines going horizontally down my screen
<geno-irssi> and im not sure why :/
<malik> have u tried restarting x server?
<geno-irssi> yea, but I dont think thats it
<geno-irssi> considering im not in x
<geno-irssi> x runs fine
<geno-irssi> its just in the fullscreen console :/
<geno-irssi> i know its not a lot of information :/
<geno-irssi> i figured i would give it a try
<orient2000> what kind of lines? letters? text? or just lines?
<geno-irssi> just lines really
<geno-irssi> as you can see im in irssi...
<geno-irssi> and it has the blue header at the top
<geno-irssi> so there are blue lines going all the way down my screen
<geno-irssi> if im not in irssi, then there are black lines going down the screen :/
<orient2000> maybe it is wrong frequency of a monitor. Do you have auto button on yor monitor? try lower the resolution...
<geno-irssi> laptop screen
<geno-irssi> hmm
<orient2000> lower the resolution
<geno-irssi> how can I lower it from console
<geno-irssi> ?
<orient2000> lower from desktop and then try console
<orient2000> goto system settings
<orient2000> and then to monitor
<geno-irssi> well the resolution in x is fine :/
<orient2000> maybe is fine but driver maybe can not handle correctly. Maybe be you have to correct refreshing frequency of a screen.
<orient2000> If you lower resolution to 480x768 and problem disapear that mens you have this problem.
<geno-irssi> ah
<deathnote> i've got this error kernel: saa7134[0] /audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default] 
<geno-irssi> alrighty
<geno-irssi> ill give it a try
<geno-irssi> also deathnote is great :)
<geno-irssi> thanks orient2000
<deathnote> what does it mean? my /dev/ doesn't have saa7134[0] 
<orient2000> about saa7134. This is a v4l2/OSS device driver for saa7130/34 based capture / TV ... Note that the saa7134 driver also is included in the 2.6.x kernels. ...
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<Ch1ppy> Hello, I just installed Kubuntu and I don't have any sound, which is strange because my previous install (Ubuntu 6.06 upgraded to 6.10 with KDE installed) had great sound.  Can anyone help me out?
<Alzi2> How to play FLV files on kubuntu?
<deathnote> hi sir, i'm using 2.4.20-xfs kernel for my machine..hehe
<dinosaur-rus> Alzi2: use mplayer
<Alzi2> Isn't there any codec for it? I mean.. for kaffeine?
<dinosaur-rus> Ch1ppy: does testing in KDE Control Center work?
<deathnote> [15:40]  <orient2000> about saa7134. This is a v4l2/OSS device driver for saa7130/34 based capture / TV ... Note that the saa7134 driver also is included in the 2.6.x kernels. ... <-- i'm using a 2.4.20-xfs ..what should i do?
<Ch1ppy> dinosaur-rus: nope
<dinosaur-rus> Alzi2: oh... I don't use Kaffeine :P
<Jucato> Alzi2: if you have mplayer installed, you can let Kaffeine use mplayer as the engine instead of xine. not sure if that will let you play .flv in kaffeine
<Alzi2> Jucato: Oh, that's neato!
<dinosaur-rus> Ch1ppy: hmm
<Ch1ppy> dinosaur-rus: my thoughts exactly :)
<dinosaur-rus> Ch1ppy: what device is seleted in KDE (Hardware tab in sound settings)?
<Ch1ppy> dinosaur-rus: the right one... but grrr, just got it... for some reason, the default mixer settings had one of the options down, and that wasn't letting sound through... :(
<dinosaur-rus> Ch1ppy: lol
<Ch1ppy> dinosaur-rus: llaaammmeeee
<Ch1ppy> dinosaur-rus: thanks for the help though :)
<neil> how do i install an rpm file?
* ForgeAus debreaks packages!
<ForgeAus> neil you don't
<neil> what do i do with it?
<dinosaur-rus> neil: why should you use RPMs in Kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<deathnote> how do i find out what version of drivers i'm using for saa7134 ??? what's the command to check
<neil> i downloaded a theme which is a rpm file
<ForgeAus> perhaps you can open it in an archiver and check whats in it..
<ForgeAus> if its binaries you may be able to just copy them and run them but if its source code you'd have to try it manually...
<ForgeAus> and I can't promise that it will work at all
<deathnote> how do i find out what version of drivers i'm using for saa7134 ??? what's the command to check in console
<ForgeAus> also RPM's often have dependancy issues
<ForgeAus> if the package is available in a .deb or on the ubuntu repositories your better to get the ubuntu equiavelnts
<neil> ok thank you
<Mena> jucato, what is the name of sun java plz i alaways i think wuould keep this thngs in a text
<Mena> to install it i mean
<Jucato> sun-java5-bin or sun-java6-bin
<Jucato> (sun-java6-bin is in -backports)
<Mena> jucato , is that save if i installed 6
<Mena> any conflicts would happened
<Jucato> you will be warned if there are conflicts. but it's safe
<Mena> jucato , okay thanks
<_rawr> HELP PLZ
<_rawr> who's up?
<_rawr> got a question
<_rawr> I have windows on one HDD & kubuntu on the other HDD & both in the same comp, took the kubuntu HDD out, & got a grub boot error, WHY?
<_rawr> should it have copied any files to the windows
<_rawr> HDD
<_rawr> while I was installing kubuntu on the other?
<_rawr> yall suck
<_rawr> :P
<_rawr> #ubuntu pwns yall. k? k
<raize> hullo. i'm trying to pick a good gui ftp program for kubuntu, but there are a lot of choices. any recommendations? i liked the layout of smartftp when iw as using windows.
<raize> *i was
<deathnote> hmm
<ernie> riaze - I have the same question - but for now I'm using gFTP
<raize> well, i just grabbed kftpgrabber, and it seems to be laid out similarly to what i've used in the past
<raize> whether that's a good thing or not, i dunno.
<raize> i'd love to make my kubuntu actually look good too :/
<ernie> well this is still all pretty new to myself
<raize> me too, so far so good though
<raize> only thing that's going to be a bit of a pain seems to be my webcam.
<ninHer> g'day all
<ernie> that I haven't tried yet
<Jucato> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<raize> !kasablanca
<ubotu> kasablanca: fast and free ftp client for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0.2-1build1 (edgy), package size 160 kB, installed size 612 kB
<raize> !kftpgrabber
<ubotu> kftpgrabber: KDE FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0beta1-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 989 kB, installed size 2792 kB
<raize> nifty
<raize> thanks
<Jucato> Konqueror can also be easily used as an FTP client
<Jucato> Konqueror can do (more than one) split views (horizontal or vertical)
<Jucato> Ctrl+Shift+L splits left-right, Ctrl+Shift+T splits top-bottom, Ctrl+Shift+R closes the current view
<bele> !kanyremote
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kanyremote - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raize> i see..
<raize> that's pretty cool, thanks for the info
<biohazard> ubuntu.pl
<Jucato> biohazard: #ubuntu-pl
<biohazard> #ubuntu.pl
<Jucato> !pl | biohazard
<ubotu> biohazard: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<biohazard> nie moge zalapac gdzie to mam wpisac zeby wyskoczlo mi  pl
<thill2708> what program should I use to extract img files?
<Pupeno> How can I turn a HTML into a spreadsheet?
<deathnote> kernel: Pinnacle PCTV: unknown key: key=0x5f raw=0x5f down=0 means what?
<seven11> someone know a good audio converter
<tanlaan> hello everyone
<seven11> flac2mp3 ?
<tanlaan> my computer has finally crapped out *the one i share with my brothers and sister*. It had windows xp, and that is all they are used to. Do you think I might be able to switch over to ubuntu/kubuntu without confusing them TOO much, haha. Basically I want to know if anyone else has had a family computer that they switched to ubuntu/kubuntu and how their family reacted
<seven11> everything2something_else ?
<Lynoure> tanlaan: What did they use WinXP for?
<raize> i recently switched
<Lynoure> tanlaan: If for office things, email and web, they'll prolly be fine with ubuntu.
<raize> my xp crapped out, and i decided to give kubuntu a shot because i'm probably going to buy a tablet pc soon anyway
<raize> so far, the only difficulty i've had is getting skype working
<[StingRay] > tanlaan, prepare for a lot of questions from your family. Maybe you should try a dualboot at first.
<raize> but, to be honest i don7t use my pc for much outside of irc and internet options, and media (movies/music). but for thers, you'll probably end up being tech support for them
<raize> if it's dualboot though, they'd probably not use kubuntu :)
<ernie> install VMserver on it and install XP as a virtual machine :)
<raize> well, off to study.
<notech> heh, all the questions and advice and he's not responded to any yet
<SovietKid> how do i make konquer open irc links with konversation, at the moment it opens with kopete
<SovietKid> konqueror*
<lotek> Hey everyone.
<lotek> Does anyone else notice.. when I try to open adept, or kaffeine and a few other applicaionts, from the launch menu (aka start menu) the apps act like they are going to open, and I can see the program in the task bar, but they never open.
<lotek> Ive been running kubuntu for almost a year.. never had this problem.
<lotek> This is a new laptop, new install.
<lotek> If I run the same command from the command line, it starts just fine.
<lotek> strange problem.
<lotek> I cant figure it out.
<deathnote> try openning it manually and see the error
<deathnote> eg..typing kaffeine in the console
<lotek> It opens..
<deathnote> no error?
<lotek> I get some..
<lotek> but it still opens.
<deathnote> what is it?
<deathnote> what if..u press alt f2 and type kaffeine in?
<lotek> f2 does nothing.
<underdog5004> hello
<deathnote> alt-f2
<underdog5004> I meant, lol
<underdog5004> it's one o' clock in the morning...I'm tired...
<deathnote> i mean alt-f2 not f2
<qrtt1> hello
<lotek> It just keeps trying to run.
<lotek> Little icon keps bouncing.
<lotek> then it goes away.
<deathnote> u were saying there are errors?
<lotek> yeah.
<deathnote> check ur /var/log/messages (bottom most) to see any unusual problem?
<deathnote> syslog too
<stamen> hi
<lotek-> deathnote: I msged you the errors.
<stamen> my problem is with usb data crash transfer
<lotek-> Minf taking a look, see if they look familair
<stamen> when I connect a USB stick the transfer is stalled and then it crashes
<stamen> why?
<stamen> what to do
<qrtt1> Anyone can help me, my system has no /dev/sda but lspci can find usb device
<stamen> and after remove that device the KB and mouse and whole system stills and is blocked, then I have to reset my box
<underdog5004> I prefer lsusb to find usb devices
<qrtt1> i try it now :P
<deathnote> !i810
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i810 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<qrtt1> i try lsusb but terminal is blocked
<stamen> underdog5004: and than what
<stamen> underdog5004: it find the device
<[StingRay] > stamen, do you use usb kbd or mouse?
<underdog5004> stamen, uh...I wasn't trying to help you w/ your problem, just telling you that lsusb is faster for detecting attached devices, and more informative...
<stamen> [StingRay] : yes, I have usb mouse
* cc-dash is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<stamen> underdog5004: ok
<underdog5004> sorry
<qrtt1> hmmm.. but lsusb jsut blocked the terminal :(
<stamen> [StingRay] : and
<[StingRay] > stamen, I am far from expert, but if I were you I would try only the usbstick w/o mouse just in case. After this I would try to mount the stick with different options than the standard
<qrtt1> if i have the /dev/sda file, how can i mout a usb hard disk?
<[StingRay] > stamen, try different usb ports too
<underdog5004> you may have borked your install somehow...did you compile your own kernel?
<qrtt1> i dont have
<stamen> [StingRay] : I have tried different slots but all is the same, and before upgrading to edgy all was ok, but now with edgy it crashes
<underdog5004> qrtt1, sudo mount /dev/sda1
<qrtt1> undergog5004, i have no custom kernel the system is installed yesterday using the ubuntu cdrom
<[StingRay] > stamen, try to mount manually the flash
<stamen> ok
<underdog5004> qrtt1, are you sure the cd image is good?
<qrtt1> yeah, i have use it sereval times
<qrtt1> underdog5004, i have use it many times
<underdog5004> qrtt1, yeah, but did you ever do a "Check this disk for errors" ?
<qrtt1> hmmm..
<underdog5004> qrtt1, just something you may want to think about
<[StingRay] > stamen, am not sure if this might be of help but I was having transfer problems due to wrong irq mappings. Don't really know if this might be of help but give it a try (irqpoll): http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=274764&highlight=8139+realtek
<stamen> [StingRay] : ok, I will see
<qrtt1> underdog5004, thanks for your suggestion :)
<underdog5004> qrtt1, lol, np
<berkes> does anyone know of there is a setting / thingy that allows me to widen the area in wich the window-resize-pointer is active?
<berkes> I very often 'grab' a border but just miss the area, the window behind it then gets activated.
<berkes> IMO they are a little too narrow, especially on a large screen. I really need to concentrate on the pointer when resizing. I prefer to grab it in a wider area.
<chavo> berkes, no but you can also resize windows with alt-button3
<chavo> very handy
<underdog5004> I believe that there is a way to make borders around windows so that they aren't too narrow
<underdog5004> lemme google around...h/o
* underdog5004 looks around
<deathnote> hi how do i see what is my video from console?
<deathnote> i know its an ati but how i know which one in /dev ?
<underdog5004> berkes, Sorry, man, can't help you
<underdog5004> deathnote, use lspci
<underdog5004> in a konsole
<deathnote> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M9+ 5C61 [Radeon Mobility 9200 (AGP)]  (rev 01)
<deathnote> so..which one in /dev ?
<underdog5004> deathnote, I have no idea...what are you trying to do?
<deathnote> create a link /dev/video to my graphics..
<underdog5004> hmmm, sorry, I'm no help there...
<berkes> chavo: underdog5004: I found a setting in the window-style dialogs, its Crystal specific though.
<underdog5004> berkes, cool
<berkes> it looks horrific, but it serves what I need :)
<underdog5004> berkes, nice
<berkes> the border in Crystal is only 3px wide. On a >1800xXX that is really bad IMO.
<underdog5004> X_x
<chavo> did you try alt-button3 I prefer that method anyway
<chavo> you can do it from anywhere in the window
<berkes> chavo: yea. I did,
<berkes> but somehow rightbutton (3) icw keys does not work in my brain yet
<Pupeno> Any other recomended cheap DIY AVR programmer?
<Pupeno> wrong channel.
<underdog5004> AVR?
* berkes puts on his todoliwt 'practice ALT+Rightclick' ;)
<underdog5004> !AVR
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<underdog5004> hmmm
<ady33> Hi can anyone help. Whenever I try to intsall software and get talked through it I always get "E: Couldn't find package". This seems to be confusing everyone I know who uses kubuntu. I am trying from route...
<underdog5004> !repos | ady33
<ubotu> ady33: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<underdog5004> ady33, you need to enable certain repositories
<underdog5004> repositories are like shelving units for software. Different types (free, nonfree) go on different shelves.
<ady33> tnx just taking a look now
<underdog5004> np
<deathnote> my mplayer is having vo: couldn't open the X11 display ()!
<deathnote> what packages shd i install ?
<deathnote> !x11
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<underdog5004> deathnote, X is automatically installed w/ kubuntu...
<underdog5004> you're having a problem w/ your video card driver
<underdog5004> which card do you have?
<deathnote> i'm trying to ssh into a server to stream from its tv card in lan
<deathnote> so there's a script which have this line..
<underdog5004> deathnote, not sure that you'll be able to do that
<deathnote> mplayer-0.90 -quiet -vo xv -nosound -aspect 4:3 -tv on:driver=v4l:width=352:height=288:input=$INPUT:norm=$NORM:device=/dev/video 0 123 2>&1 >/dev/null
<Hektik_Ninja> ubuntu are fags, can someone help me with bootsplashes
<underdog5004> !language | Hektik_Ninja
<ubotu> Hektik_Ninja: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Hektik_Ninja> Sorry
<Hektik_Ninja> Its just that they never answre me
<Hektik_Ninja> answer*
<Hektik_Ninja> and I would like to know this
<underdog5004> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<underdog5004> there you go
<ady33> Hi I have managed to change my repositories and listed all software packages. I have downloaded brutalchess ok but can not see it in my start menue under games or anywhere else??
<underdog5004> ady33, my advice? look again. If it really isn't there, run the command for it from the konsole
<ady33> tnx any idea how I find the command to type?
<underdog5004> if you don't want to do that everytime you play, then you can make a desktop icon to click
<Hektik_Ninja> underdog5004, where would that splash manager be, sorry I'm kinda a noob to all of this
<underdog5004> I would try brutalchess or bchess
<underdog5004> Hektik_Ninja, np, just do this
<underdog5004> h/o
<underdog5004> sudo apt-get install !gnome-splashscreen-manager
<ady33> tnx will try now
<Alarm> goodmorning. while using an other OS , i could simply have the os on a small disk sized disk, and all the applications installed on another disk , that was speeding up things a lot. as each disk had to do different job and not one disk both OS+software. what would be the best way to do that with kubuntu . i mean which folder should i mount/create on another disk so that i will just run the os from the disk , and all the files that are needed for
<Alarm> application from another
<Hektik_Ninja> Okay Thank you underdog5004
<underdog5004> Alarm, I would make two different partitions, on for / and one for /home
<Alarm> underdog5004,  home is not the directory where the applications run from
<underdog5004> ummm, ok
<underdog5004> maybe /usr or /bin
<Alarm> local data , like settings are saved there
<Hawai`i> someone can help?
<Hawai`i> my system froze up.. and I am on boot disk..
<Hektik_Ninja> umm install again?
<Hawai`i> wondering how I can check to see what made system freeze in first place..
<Hawai`i> and also.. how to restor
<underdog5004> Alarm, yeah, but if you have / on a seperate partition, that encompasses everything _but_ /home
<Hawai`i> restoree
<Hawai`i> install again??
<Hawai`i> lol
<Hawai`i> that's a good one
<Hektik_Ninja> use the recovery in the grub screen?
<Hektik_Ninja> I'm a noob I don't know much
<underdog5004> Hawai`i, I would use the recovery console
<Hawai`i> yes.. where is recovery console.. I am newb also
<underdog5004> Hawai`i, how good are you in command line?
<Hawai`i> I can handle myself in the Terminal
<underdog5004> Hawai`i, are you getting some kind of error when you boot?
<Hawai`i> nope.. no errors..
<underdog5004> Hawai`i, so...what's the problem?
<Hawai`i> it goes through sys checks.. passes all... then freezes right before going to login screen
<Hawai`i> I've had it running now for almost a month with no problems
<underdog5004> hmmm, boot into the recovery console and take a look at the syslog...
<Hawai`i> how do you boot into recovery console please
<Hawai`i> I haven't had to do yet
<Hawai`i> <-- very new
<underdog5004> hit ESC when booting
<underdog5004> before grub loads
<Hektik_Ninja> grub screen should have something on it
<Hektik_Ninja> ahhh
<Hawai`i> okies..
<Hawai`i> I'll try that.. thanx
<Hawai`i> bbiab
<underdog5004> np, you know where the syslog is?
<Hawai`i> yeppers
<Hawai`i> :))
<underdog5004> where is it? I can't find it, lol
<Hawai`i> bbiab if I can't figure it out
<underdog5004> !syslog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about syslog - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<underdog5004> lol, anyone know where the syslog is?
<Pooh22> underdog5004: try /var/log/syslog
<underdog5004> thanks so much, pooh
<mem_> Hey.. everyone
<mem_> I'm about 2 days new to linux.. downloaded & ran the Live CD for Kubuntu on my laptop.. but I can't figure out how to get sound working
<Jucato> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mem_> Thanks, will check it out but these pages seem familiar :)
<Hawai`i> hmm
<underdog5004> Hawai`i, what's up?
<Hawai`i> yeah.. I found the syslog
<Hawai`i> but I have no idea how to read it
<Hawai`i> *grin*
<underdog5004> lol
<underdog5004> can you pastebin it?
<Hawai`i> it's awfully big.. sure you want me to do that?
<underdog5004> do you have a usb stick? if so, sudo cat /var/log/syslog > /mnt/sda1/file.txt
<underdog5004> Hawai`i, sure
<underdog5004> I think that'll work....
<Hawai`i> just a moment
<mem_> I don't know if the guy who gave me the link was a bot or not, but thanks. I found that I wasn't part of the group allowed to access the sound device :-D Working, thanks.. even if you are a bot
<Jucato> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Jucato> good job :)
<mem_> hehe OK, so you're alive :) Thank you.. this has had me for 2 days
<mem_> Well not 2 solid days, but 2 evenings
<Jucato> yep. I'm alive. whether I'm a bot or not... that still needs to be seen :)
<cobra_> someone here?
<underdog5004> I am
<cobra_> somebody knows how i acces the build in ftp programm?
<cobra_> kftp i believe
<Jucato> ftp:/ in Konqueror
<underdog5004> ftp://
<Jucato> or sftp:/ for SSH
<underdog5004> I love ssh
<underdog5004> I ssh every day
<Hawai`i> :)
* Jucato thinks teachers love ssh even more.. "ssh keep quiet"
<underdog5004> So, I was reading this article on DIGG about how ubuntu is better than windows at wireless, and they were talking about !knetwork manager. So I figgered, hey, why not give it a shot, right? Well, I installed it, and it didn't even _detect_ my wireless card...
<Hawai`i> why isn't there a way to get to a recover in a GUI........ :PP
<cobra__> same here underdog :)
<mem_> I'm a little confused by the kubuntu live cd .. operation...
<underdog5004> Hawai`i, if you know what you're doing, you can boot from the ubuntu liveCD or from another version of linux, like DSL
<underdog5004> mem_, in what way?
<mem_> My boyfriend plays around in a text... based ... thing
<Hawai`i> I am booted from liveCD
<mem_> looks like the konsole
<underdog5004> mem_, lol, the konsole?
<mem_> where he installs things... has various umm.. windows
<mem_> nono, I'm just comparing it to the konsole
<underdog5004> mem_, ah, ok, keep going
<mem_> He types in commands there, and can log in and out through a text area..
<underdog5004> ok
<mem_> and he starts up KDE by
<mem_> start x?
<Jucato> Konsole is a program. Konsole is a terminal (console) emulator :)
<mem_> Where is this? lol
<underdog5004> sounds like he's booting into the CLI and starting X
<underdog5004> startx
<Jucato> Command line
<underdog5004> mem_, it's just a recovery console, or basically, it's just a Command line
<underdog5004> startx to get a gui
<mem_> its just a little confusing to me.. because it was too easy to get in
<mem_> if you get what I mean? lol
<underdog5004> mem_, I don't, please explain
<mem_> He had to set up his linux machine through .. whatever area you just called that. At first it didn't even have a gui, he had to install things through.. a blue & red kernel configurator?
<mem_> Me.. I just put in the disc and everything worked
<underdog5004> mem, he used the alternate install disk
<underdog5004> you used the liveCD
<eeos> amarok 1.4.5 is out! no pacages for kubuntu yet, what a shame. :P
<eeos> hi everybody, by the way
<Jucato> eeos: patience is a virtue
<underdog5004> eeos, you could just compile
<mem_> Thanks underdog :)
<underdog5004> mem_, lol, np
<mem_> I kind of wish I'd found the alternate one.. I wanted this to be harder
<subzerounderdawg> does anyone know any cyber managerment cum cyber billing soft for linux just like CafeSuite for Win
<mem_> Can you tell me where it is?
<underdog5004> not often I meet a girl in the #kubuntu channel...
<mem_> Yea but I'm all geeky and stuff
<eeos> underdog5004 co - mp -i -l, I think I heard this word before :P
<underdog5004> rofl @ eeos
<cobra__> ok another question i have ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run how do i execute it? sudo exec ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run won't work
<cobra__> sh
<cobra__> sudo sh
<cobra__> stupid me
<underdog5004> ./
<underdog5004> lol
* eeos busy compiling amarok and destroying all other players on the system
<underdog5004> eeos, not so fast...kaffeine is pretty good
<eeos> underdog5004 yes, I use for watching dvd'S
<mem_> so many programs for the same kind of thing
<mem_> its sooooo bloated! >.<
<underdog5004> yeah...my kaffeine is killin' me right now
<eeos> underdog5004 would be nice to do everything with the sam player
<underdog5004> Kaffeine does everything for me
<underdog5004> mp3, avi, mpeg, dvd, even access remote files on my server
<cobra__> yeah me to especially staying awake:d
<cobra__> -e ==================================================
<cobra__> -e  ATI Technologies Linux Driver Installer/Packager
<cobra__> -e ==================================================
<cobra__> ./ati-installer.sh: 165: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<cobra__> Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install
<cobra__> cobra@linux:~/tmp/firefox/downloads$
<cobra__> sux
<Jucato> !pastebin | cobra__
<ubotu> cobra__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<underdog5004> It's not bloated, it's big boned
<underdog5004> lol
<Hektik_Ninja> underdog I found out the splash btw
<underdog5004> Hektik_Ninja, very cool
<underdog5004> got it all figured out?
<cobra__> no:D
<Hektik_Ninja> yeah
<mem_> Well I'm super happy to have sound now.  Do you guys have Beryl?
<underdog5004> mem_, I will in a week or so, getting a new computer
<mem_> I'm putting on this, a crappy little laptop
<mem_> just because I can
<underdog5004> well, new to me, anyway
<mem_> haha!
<mem_> Preloved :P
<underdog5004> mem_, if it's old, you may be interested in Xubuntu...less eyecandy, but also less overhead
<Jucato> (also a bit less features)
<mem_> Its about 2 years old.. not too shabby really.
<mem_> It was old enough to say.. I have another computer.. time to do whatever I want with the laptop
<mem_> Then someone showed me a Beryl video on YouTube.
<mem_> I knew what I had to do...
<underdog5004> mem_, oh, not at all...didn't realise it was so recent....I run kubuntu edgy pretty well on my 933Mhz box w/ 512Mb RAM
<underdog5004> just can't do pretty things yet
<mem_> Laptop = Skype, Beryl & Portabl music device. So it won't die
<underdog5004> mem_, lol, odds are it won't work for you, the beryl
<mem_> I can try though :D
<zorglu_> installed beryl this weekend on my alternate laptop, and loving it :)
<mem_> If it doesn't there are 2 other computers I can mess with to try it
<mem_> :D lucky sucker
* Jucato wished he could love beryl... but w/o window borders... finds it hard to do so
<underdog5004> lol
<mem_> heh
<zorglu_> Jucato: you got no window border when you launch beryl ?
<mem_> Oh yeah, I think I chose Kubuntu because KDE was supposedly prettier, and easier to install Beryl with or something? Anyway thats how I got here :S
<underdog5004> I'm so ready for a _really_ pretty desktop...I was satisfied for a while with KDE...now I want more
<Jucato> zorglu_: uhuh.. and no wavey splash screen either
<zorglu_> Jucato: i got this bug during the weekend, first it worked, then no window decoration, and now it works ok :) i havent done anything in between
<Jucato> which is a bit puzzling.. since when I installed beryl last january, I had both, until an X restart...
<cobra__> i saw a 3d way in the faqs of kubuntu
<mem_> The Beryl-gicians vixed it - zorglu
<mem_> fixed, even
<zorglu_> Jucato: what is weird is that the window decoration part is the same for all (only the 3d backend change with the various cards) so the bug you got should be experienced by a lot of people, no ?
<Jucato> zorglu_: it's an intermittent bug experienced by a lot of people
<zorglu_> mem_: i guess :)
<Jucato> :)
<zorglu_> Jucato: ah ok, so it is the one i got too :)
<Jucato> yep. and there are fixes for it or ways to go around it... but I just reinstall beryl this morning (it's evening now) and haven't had the time to play around
<zorglu_> which is good because it mean they will work on fixing it :)
<mem_> Anyway, thanks guys. I'll probably be back in a couple of days with another problem :( :)
* Jucato doesn't absolutely need beryl... but would be nice to try...
<zorglu_> Jucato: yep my spirit too, i force myself to use it to find out how it can be usefull
* underdog5004 agrees w/ Jucato 
<Jucato> zorglu_: I know how it can be useful for me. mostly the transparencies, the improved performance in terms of redrawing windows, etc. and entertainment to keep me from snoozing
<Jucato> only 2 things I don't find remotely useful would be wobbly windows and the cube...
<JohnFlux> I tried beryl, liked what I saw, but had to disable it pretty quickly because I missed kwin :/
<Jucato> JohnFlux: I share your sentiments... which is why I can't wait for *you know what*
<JohnFlux> indeed
<JohnFlux> actually the cube is really useful
<Jucato> I mean, the stability and features of kwin plus the eye-candy of beryl... where can you go wrong?
<JohnFlux> I don't tend to use multiple desktops because for some reason I just can't deal with it spacially
<Jucato> JohnFlux: not as useful as the "grid" (pager), although more beautiful
<JohnFlux> but the cube makes all the desktops fit together in my mind
<Jucato> if you've seen Metisse, you'd know what I mean
<JohnFlux> dunno what metisse is
* Jucato looks for a link
<underdog5004> a beautiful thing...I'm u/l the torrent right now
<Jucato> another compositing window manager. Mandriva's the proponent thiss time
<Jucato> it implements thing differently though... and imho has more useful applications (except 1)
<underdog5004> I gotta say, it looks pretty cool _and_ functional
<zorglu_> Jucato: a fork or written from scratch ?
<Jucato> Mandriva One 2007 CD has it.. except it's GNOME!!!
<Jucato> zorglu_: from scratch, but seems to have been in development earlier and longer than Compize
<Adross> is just install kubuntu-desktop from my ubuntu system. For some reason whenever i try to boot into kde, it freezes after a few seconds. I'm guessing this isn't design behaviour, so how do i fix it?
<Jucato> Compiz**
<zorglu_> ok
<Jucato> but nothing beats Enlightenment when it comes to "been in development longer"
<underdog5004> lol @ Jucato
<Jucato> JohnFlux, zorglu_: http://www.mandriva.com/projects/metisse
<Jucato> driva's behind it now, but it was an independent project before, afaik
<zorglu_> http://honeybrown.ca/Pubs/BumpTop.html <- jucato, have you seen the bump3d stuff ? another use of 3d to make it more then pure eyes candy
<zorglu_> definitly worth to watch the video :)
<Adross> anyone?
<Jucato> I've seen that months ago :)
<userbn> hai...kenalan donk
<zorglu_> Jucato: damn im late :) what do you think about it ?
<underdog5004> zorglu_, yeah, that's pretty old...
<underdog5004> looks cool
<Jucato> Adross: are you sure you have completelyu downloaded all files needed kubuntu-desktop? can you try installing kubuntu-desktop again to be sure nothing is left behind?
<Jucato> zorglu_: the technology used to implement it is useful, but the concept is a bit.. um... well...
<Adross> Jucato: all in
<Jucato> Let's just say that I'm not a fan of the whole desktop metaphor
<zorglu_> underdog5004: it try to promote this video to get it known. but almost all people say 'just eyes candy' :)
<Jucato> ugh! why do I get drawn into these offtopic things :P
<Jucato> Adross: hm..
<Adross> i've deleted ~/.kde
<zorglu_> Jucato: hehe ok :)
<Adross> no effect
<zorglu_> gcc  -g -O2 -Wall  -o ez-ipupdate  ez-ipupdate.o conf_file.o md5.o cache_file.o pid_file.o
<zorglu_> /usr/bin/ld: errno: TLS definition in /lib/libc.so.6 section .tbss mismatches non-TLS reference in conf_file.o
<Jucato> Adross: er... don't do that again, btw. deleting ~/.kde
<Jucato> unless you have a backup
<zorglu_> ok on topic, trying to config a dnydns i got this weird gcc error, any suggestion ?
<Adross> Jucato: kk
* Jucato loves indecipherable error messages :)
<Jucato> Adross: at what point does KDE freeze?
<Alarm> is there a way to clean up a bit my memory/swap from the unused data ?
<Jucato> Alarm: huh?
<Adross> the dialogue of starting services disappears, gives me the desktop for 0.5 seconds, then freezes
<MidMark> what is the command to view all groups like apache group?
<Alarm> Jucato,  under windows for example that do make a memory clean up and free some memory, if there is something that i could use in linux as well
<Jucato> Alarm: Linux handles memory differently and better than windows. there's no need for freeing memory
<Jucato> !ram
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<Jucato> a bit of reading you might want to look into ^^^
<Jucato> not for the faint of heart though :P
<underdog5004> Alarm, that was probably a scam piece of software that did nothing but move stuff from RAM to the page file...lol
<Alarm> Jucato,  why do i see then 300mb of RAm memory free, and the system is using 200mb from my swap ?
<underdog5004> basically, you WANT your RAM to be maxxed out
<Jucato> Alarm: how much RAM do you have?
<Alarm> 512 .
<Jucato> and where are you seeing this?
<underdog5004> Alarm, I generally only have about 50 Mb free at any given idle time
<Alarm> the system is using 150mb from my ram, and the rest 300 is being stored in the swap although there are like 350mb available in the ram
<Jucato> Alarm: where are you seeing that the system is only using 150MB of RAM?
<cobra__> yea me is wondering that also :)
<Jucato> Alarm: launch KInfoCenter (from K Menu -> System) and go to the Memory Section. to see a sort of visual representation of memory usage
<Alarm> Jucato,  ksysguard
<underdog5004> or top
<MidMark> how can I show system groups in console?
<Jucato> ksysguard...
<Alarm> Jucato,  thats what i did :)
<Jucato> Alarm: kinfocenter, not ksysguard...
<Alarm> application takes 150-200mb , and the rest is cachable
<Jucato> Alarm: and?
<Jucato> in the Swap portion?
<Alarm> and although there is plenty of free space in the ram, i see 300mb more used in the swap
<Alarm> 300mb in the swap for applciation
<Jucato> by applications?
<Alarm> yes
<Alarm> want a snaphost ?
<Jucato> hm.. ok.. that is definitely not normal, if I'm understanding you correctly
<cobra__> i only have 3mb available :)
<Jucato> yes please
<Alarm> hold on
* Jucato 's swap is unused... but has 1GB RAM anyway :P
<underdog5004> I've got 57 Mb RAM free...and 167Mb Swap used...
<Skrot-> <- 331MB used, 1.74GB free =)
<Alarm> underdog5004,  thats exactly what i mean. why is the swap being used when there is free memory . an hd is always slowler than physical memory
<Jucato> Alarm: I don't have DCC (port 8001)
<Alarm> Jucato,  dcc not working ?
<Alarm> ok hold on
<underdog5004> Alarm, whoops...just did a sudo apt-get autoremove, and my RAM went down to 6Mb free
<Alarm> http://alarm.kicks-ass.net:443/mem4.jpg
<Jucato> that ain't kinfocenter
<JohnFlux> Alarm: the theoritical reason is because imagine you have an app that's allocated memory, but you're not using
<Jucato> I said KInfoCenter
<Alarm> underdog5004,  autoremove just removes unneeded packages
<JohnFlux> Alarm: so the best thing for the OS to do is to swap out that app
<Alarm> Jucato,  ok wait to check in the kinfo center
<Jucato> Alarm: kinfocenter please
<underdog5004> Alarm, I know
<JohnFlux> Alarm: then use the memory as cache/buffers for your running apps
<JohnFlux> Alarm: theoritically, it is possible for it to be faster for it to use swap then to not
<Alarm> Jucato,  http://alarm.kicks-ass.net:443/mem5.jpg
<Jucato> Basic Linux Memory Fact: Linux uses up all physical RAM first before using swap. If application Data doesn't consume all RAM, Linux uses the remaining memory for Disk Cache. when applications need more RAM, it frees up some amount from Disk Cache to give to applications. if even that runs out (it keeps a certain amount of RAM for DiskCache always), then it uses swap
<aldelv> I want to have a 'window resize' sash in the lower right corner of the window.  How can I get this ?
<Jucato> looks perfectly normal Alarm
<JohnFlux> Jucato: not 100% right - read what I wrote :-)
<Jucato> JohnFlux: any comment on the KInfoCenter screen?
<Jucato> JohnFlux: heheh
<Alarm> Jucato,  if its right, when i got more than 200mb free ram, (even cached) , why doesnt my system handle that ram , instead of writing to the swap . thats my question
<JohnFlux> Jucato: the kernel tries to be clever about prematurely swapping out apps
<JohnFlux> i.e. before they are needed
<JohnFlux> Jucato: it it swaps out too late, then the computer can suddenly freeze
<JohnFlux> if it swaps out too early, it's annoying
<Jucato> Alarm: 178.61MB is being used for Disk Cache
<JohnFlux> Jucato: to fine tune this, there's a kernel parameter called "swapiness"
<Jucato> afaik, it absolutely has to leave some data in RAM as Disck Cache
<Jucato> JohnFlux: oh I've heard of that swapiness :)
<underdog5004> I love linux, what other OS has a variable entitled "swapiness"?
<Alarm> Jucato,  i can see that. the point is that even if i would have 2gb of ram, it system would cache the memory , and would write on the swap. whats the sense in that ?
<Jucato> JohnFlux: can you comment if Alarm's KInfoCenter screenshot is reporting a normal situation?
<JohnFlux> Alarm: echo 0 >  /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<Jucato> Alarm: with 2GB of RAM, your swap will never be used
<JohnFlux> Jucato: I don't know
<Jucato> almost
<JohnFlux> Alarm: if it's annoying you, try decreasing your swappiness
<JohnFlux> the "0" is from 0 to 100
<Alarm> i will check that.
<Jucato> Alarm: Linux adjusts the amount of Disk Cache it uses, but it still has to keep a certain amount in Disk Cache
<JohnFlux> cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness  to see what it is currently
<JohnFlux> mine is 60
* Jucato is set to 60
<Alarm> got it .
<Jucato> lol
<JohnFlux> try making it 30 or something first
<JohnFlux> "If swappiness was set to zero (echo 0 >/proc/sys/vm/swappiness), the kernel would give up cache to anything that wanted ram"
<Alarm> a last question, i did run vmware before, and as it seems the memory it used didnt was never unallocated again (thats why the high swap usage) . can that be freed manualy ?
<Alarm> JohnFlux,  got it. i will read also the manual for more detailed info about that. just didnt know that i could do something like that
<JohnFlux> there's a manual for that?
<Alarm> i want to hope so...
<Alarm> :)
<Jucato> if you do find one, please give a link to JohnFlux :)
<Jucato> I bet he'll want it
<Alarm> hehe , ok. i will find then on the net something :) anyway , thanks a lot for ur answers
<Alarm> helped somehow figuring out
<demon_> hi)
<JohnFlux> Alarm: http://kerneltrap.org/node/3000
<JohnFlux> that explains both sides
<JohnFlux> btw, I have 1GB of mem, and 256MB of swap is used ;-)
<cobra__> i installed wine how can i acces it? <===total newbie
<Jucato> cobra__: in the command line. "wine filename.exe"
<cobra__> it's for the gnome but i was told that can be used on kde aswell
<cobra__> no gui?
<Alarm> JohnFlux,  got it
<Jucato> none that I know of
<cobra__> k let's try it hehe
<Jucato> and Wine is for all desktops, not just GNOME
<cobra__> going to test msn messenger allthough i know kopete has this too
<cobra__> won't work :(
<Jucato> cobra__: http://appdb.winehq.org
<cobra__> hehe mostly games
<Alarm> by default swappines on my system uses 100% ?
<Alarm> oh its on 60
<cobra__> cobra@linux:~/tmp/cpu-z-138$ wiwineserver: could not save registry branch to /home/cobra/.wine/system.reg : Permission denied
<cobra__> how can i make it permission enabled?
<underdog5004> cobra__, sudo
<cobra__> i did
<underdog5004> hm, I don't know
<cobra__> i did sudo wine cpuz.exe
<Alarm> alarm@rockpc:~/Desktop$ sudo echo 0 > /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<Alarm> bash: /proc/sys/vm/swappiness: Permission denied
<Alarm> somehow i dont have access on that... how come
<cobra__> maybe same as mine :p
<Alarm> cobra__,  u dont need sudo for wine
<Alarm> only if you dont have the right permitions on cpuz.exe
<Alarm> after all i dont know how well will cpuz run under linux as linux uses lm sensors for the things u want to get informed about ur system
<cobra__> but i still get an error on permission denied
<Alarm> cobra__,  ls -l to check the permitions u got on that file as simple user
<cobra__> wineserver: could not save registry branch to /home/cobra/.wine/user.reg : Permi
<cobra__> ssion denied
<cobra__> -rw-r--r-- 1 cobra cobra 966873 2006-11-22 20:27 cpuz.exe
<cobra__> all files like that
<Alarm> cobra__,  i think thats happening because u created for the first time .wine dir as sudo
<Alarm> go to ur home directory cd ~/
<Alarm> and rm -R .wine
<Alarm> and run cpuz again just with "wine cpuz.exe"
<Alarm> it will created the .wine directory for the specific user u are running right now
<cobra__> rm: afdalen in voor schrijven beschermde map `.wine'?
<cobra__> sorry dutch
<Alarm> cobra__,  also ur cpuz file is just 'read' for user, not write not executable
<Alarm> translate please ;)
<underdog5004> chmod +x
<Alarm> underdog5004,  thats what i adviced also, but what i can also guess is that he created the .wine dir with sudo, thats why he doesnt ahve any access on the reg file
<underdog5004> chown username /path/of/wine/dir
<cobra__> it's fixed
<cobra__> the error is gone :)
<underdog5004> yay
<Alarm> cobra__,  info about ur cpu (not temp or fan rpm and so on) , you can get with cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Alarm> as i told u. cpuz wont work (i think so) under linux
<cobra__> well it does
<cobra__> :)
<cobra__> it works
<Alarm> okie then... good
<cobra__> not 100% though
<cobra__> memory won't show
<cobra__> but cpu info does
<Alarm> cobra__,  u dont need a whole winapp to see cpu info. u can simply cat /proc/cpuinfo
<XVampireX> Does anyone here use the KDE4 packages?
<cobra__> nice alarm
<cobra__> but i don't know any commands yet hehe
<cobra__> ls etc i know
<Russel> hiho
<Russel> will there be amarok 1.4.5 packages for dapper?#
<cobra__> i heard something about u could compile it yourself
<cobra__> don't ask me how :)
<Russel> don
<Russel> t want to
<sorush20> hi, how do I play movies from my 3g phone on my kubuntu computer please
<kolla> with gdm as login manager, tab 2+ in konsole refuse to be transparent, with kdm as login manager it works fine - what gives?
<kolla> happens with both dapper and edgy
<delight> Is amarok 145 in the kubuntu edgy oven ? when is it time for lunch ?
<underdog5004> delight, not yet
<delight> underdog5004: ;) well, hope soon ... longing to take a bite ;-)
<underdog5004> lol, I dont see why everyone like amarok so much...xmms for quick and dirty audio, kaffeine for everything else
<delight> well i even use kaffeine for audio quick and dirty ... its more stable then kaffeine
<delight> but ... u'll know when u get more then a playlist of songs ;)
<kolla> kaffeine is more stable than kaffeine?
<delight> slept 2 hours ... lol ... kaffeine more stable then xmms
<Skrot-> So is amaroK :>
<kolla> does xmms even exist? didnt it change name?
<Skrot-> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<kolla> or maybe I think of zinf
<kolla> anyways.. anyone want to give gdm login and then konsole a go?
<kolla> gdm as login manager, select KDE as session, log in.. fire up konsole and try to configure it to use transparent background
<kolla> would be nice to know that it's not just here it happens
<hyper_ch> hiho, what's the name of that other virtualization software (not vmware)?
<Jucato> virtualbox? qemu (actually an emulator)? xen?
<hyper_ch> I think it's virtualbox
<underdog5004> or qemu
<underdog5004> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<kolla> noone wants to try it, huh?
<kolla> typical :P
<karmikaze> hey is there a way to get apt or adept to use a proxy
<karmikaze> hrm
<karmikaze> hello?
<waylandbill> karmikaze: I think it should follow the HTTP_PROXY environment variable
<waylandbill> karmikaze: or ftp_proxy if you do it that way
<karmikaze> ok thanks waylandbill
<karmikaze> that worked :)
<hyper_ch> so, I'm testing now virtualbox :)
<karmikaze> :)
* cc-dash is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<me> for some days i get always a black screen after boot. but i can start the graphical interface with init 5. maybe ive made some shit with the system services. can anyone help me maybe?
<Mena> is there cdoecs i can install to make amrok work for all media types instead of installingany another media player
<Jucato> !codecs | Mena
<ubotu> Mena: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<karmikaze> what are you trying to play
<Jucato> Mena: libxine-extracodecs for most media, w32codecs for Windows Media and Real Media (I think)
<Mena> Karmkaze , mp3 rm ram etc..
<Mena> jucato , okay
<Jucato> libxine-extracodecs: MP3, AAC, AVI, MPEG
<Mena> jucato , okay
<karmikaze> do you still need libmpeg3 if you get libxine-extracodecs
<scribz> anyone know how to change the console keymap ? i tried loadkeys but /usr/share/keymaps is empty, on edgy so install-keymaps don't work
<Jucato> karmikaze: no
<karmikaze> scribz: theres files you can edit
<scribz> i just read to install console-common
<me> can anyone say me where i can find the services or processes which will be start at the linux start?
<karmikaze> usually in /etc/X11/xkb/ scribz
<scribz> karmikaze: aren't those ones just for x though ?
<karmikaze> scribz: /etc/X11/xkb/symbols
<karmikaze> yeah scribz
<Mena> jucato , i must disbale packborts to enable install the libs right becits told mei have but it is avialible for another source
<scribz> i'm looking to change the console keymap
<karmikaze> oh
<Mena> jucato , so i geuus its the reason
<karmikaze> i imagine theres a similar type of file somewhere for console
<scribz> thing is when i change the keymap under gnome, my up arrow only works 40% of the time
<Jucato> Mena: no. you don't need to do disable backports.
<scribz> from us to uk
<scribz> in us, up arrow works 100% of the time
<Mena> jucato, okay
<Jucato> Mena: you need to enable the multiverse repository
<Jucato> !multiverse | Mena
<ubotu> Mena: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Mena> jucato , i enabled them all befor
<Jucato> Mena: can you pastebin your sources.list?
<Jucato> !pastebin | Mena
<ubotu> Mena: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<scribz> yeah got it working, apt-get install console-common, then install-keymap uk, then loadkeys uk
<Mena> jucato , sudo kate /etc/source.list i do this and i got empty source am i miss something
<Jucato> Mena: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mena> jucato , ok
<cobra__> diffrence between sudo and kdesu?
<Jucato> !kdesu | cobra__
<ubotu> cobra__: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<cobra__> thx for the teaching
<devilsadvocate> i realize this will be a wierd question, but what is katapult?
<scribz> kde app launcher
<scribz> hit alt-space and it lets you run commands on the fly
<Mena> jucato , i had made some changes i remebered see it and told me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4406/
<Jucato> !katapult | devilsadvocate
<ubotu> devilsadvocate: katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<scribz> good for opening terminals and browsers etc, has command completion on it, well handy, i use it all the time under gnome
<devilsadvocate> how is this different from alt+f2?
<Jucato> devilsadvocate: Alt+F2 requires you to know the executable name of the app
<devilsadvocate> hmm
<devilsadvocate> command completion as in tab completion?
<scribz> how come the ubuntu channel is not open ?
<Mena> jucato , i took the two lines after or updates from the Ubuntu security team. and put them under ## team.
<devilsadvocate> nice
<devilsadvocate> scribz, it is
<scribz> says i'm banned, although i've never been there
<Jucato> scribz: try asking in #ubuntu-ops
<scribz> ah cheers
<Mena> after 0r "updates from the Ubuntu security team."*
<Jucato> Mena: lines 20 and 21, add "multiverse" beside "universe"
<Mena> jucato , okay
<Jucato> Mena: so that it, for example, line 20 will look like "deb http://eg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe multiverse"
<Mena> jucato , okay done thanks
<jeroenvrplaptop> I have a RT2500 Ralink wifi usb stick -- I see in Adept that I can/must build the driver myself; is there also a binary version somewhere?
<jeroenvrplaptop> does anyone have a n answer on my question!!!?
<jeroenvrplaptop> Is there a binary module for the rt2500 usb wifi
<Jucato> zorglu_: well what do you know.. I have window borders *now*
<wheatie> jeroenvrplaptop, have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/RalinkRT2500Old ?
<wheatie> or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500
<kurtz> ciao a tutti
<GalaZ> anyone know how to install libdvdcss2?
<caris_mere> could someone help me with a webcam?
<Hobbsee> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Hobbsee> GalaZ: ^
<GalaZ> thxu
<caris_mere> any help with the webcam? I've been to the Ubuntu sites
<MidMark> amarok 1.4.5 will be packaged for Edgy?
<markc> I'm trying out knetworkmanager and not having any success, I can ifup eth1 and get a simple wireless connection but there are no settings or networks seemingly available via knetowrkmanager in the systray... any clues where to look to configure it ?
<guglielf> LjL: query
<jeroenvrplaptop> wheatie: thanks, I followed the instructions, but in networksettings the rausb0 card is listed, but disabled. If I enable it, it stays enabled for only 1 sec.
<markc> no one using knetworkmanager ?
<sleepy745> How do I set up Thunderbird to get my Yahoo e-mails?
<JohnFlux> sleepy745: you say "Get! Get!"
<Jucato> lol
<JohnFlux> sleepy745: But just so I'm not a total ass, I'll google it and paste the first link: http://digg.com/software/Check_Hotmail_and_Yahoo_e-mail_in_Thunderbird_
<sleepy745> thanks
<markc> here's another one ... http://webmail.mozdev.org/
<JohnFlux> you just pasted the second link from google
<JohnFlux> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=thunderbird+yahoo&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<markc> is there a kubuntu+ channel for feisty users ?
<egeck> hello
<Hobbsee> markc: #ubuntu+1
<egeck> i need a good soundcard for less than 50 euro
<markc> Hobbsee, thanks, probably not kde friendly but I'll try
<caris_mere> can anybody help me with a webcam?
<egeck> living in germany, got (k)ubuntu 6.10
<Hobbsee> markc: not too bad.  any kde specific stuff, ask here, or try there, then here.
<markc> well I tried here so I guess I'll try there now
<Gretl> egeck - just make sure hardware is no on blacklist
<Azzco> I need help editing fstab, I want to add swap at boot.
<caris_mere> anybody using a webcam?
<HymnToLife> !anyone | caris_mere
<ubotu> caris_mere: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<HymnToLife> Azzco, what exactly do you need help with ?
<Azzco> HymnToLife: I'm a bit afraid of editing fstab as I don't understand it. but I want to add swap to it
<Azzco> I only know the device name
<LjL> Azzco: meaning the device name for the partition, hopefully
<Azzco> yyes of course
<LjL> UUID=4c6af297-e238-45bd-a092-0dd108258070 none            swap    sw              0       0
<LjL> this is my swap line
<HymnToLife> Azzco, then spot the line for the existing swap and att the same thing
<LjL> you can either use the UUID or the partition name
<LjL> !blkid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<HymnToLife> but with the new device name
<caris_mere> I've got a Logitech Webcam Chat, and ubuntu says it is supported, but when I try camorama, it says it's not connected
<h3sp4wn>  /dev/disk/by-uuid is also ok
<LjL> h3sp4wn: well but then just use the UUID= syntax, no? it boils down to the same thing
<Azzco> thx I'll try it
<h3sp4wn> LjL: The label syntax is probably better
<h3sp4wn> LABEL=
<LjL> h3sp4wn: can you label a swap partition though? i thought labels belonged to the filesystem
<h3sp4wn> or you can just name your disk as you want with a udev rule using the serial number of the disk - call it disk0
<h3sp4wn> Never tried labeling a swap partition
<Azzco> Hmm it had the wrong UUID....
<Azzco> changed it into the one I got from blkid
<dominik> I have a problem in Kubuntu I can't set 1024*768/85Hz permanently, every time I restart I have 75Hz instead of 85Hz
<dominik> does someone know know what to do?
<nuxil> is ther a tool that allows me to convert from ntfs to ext2|3 ?
<h3sp4wn> dominik: edit xorg.conf change 1024x768 to 1024x768_85
<Azzco> nuxil: I think you'll have to recreate that partition...
<dominik> h3sp4wn: there's no 1024x768 I have something like that: ModeLine       "1024x768@85" 94.5 1024 1072 1168 1376 768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync
<h3sp4wn> dominik: change the @ to _
<h3sp4wn> dominik: Are you using nvidia or not ?
<dominik> yes I'm using nvidia
<h3sp4wn> You don't need modelines at all
<h3sp4wn> Modes           "1280x1024_60" "1024x768_60" "800x600_60" "640x480_60" (that is what I use - I have used mode lines before but you don't need to)
<h3sp4wn> remember if you are using 9xxx you need Option          "DynamicTwinView" "False" otherwise xrandr etc won't display the real modes
<dominik> You mean in the xorg?
<h3sp4wn> maybe you should read some stuff in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx
<fernando> Hi, I have install the nvidia drivers for kubuntu 6.10 and they work, but after I restart my computer I get these messege:
<fernando> Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-7184, but
<fernando> this X module has the version 1.0-9746.  Please make sure that the kernel
<fernando> module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version.
<fernando> in the install process, the compile recompile the drivers for 1.0.7184...
<fernando> but the configuration was write with 1.0.9746
<fernando> where is the file to correct this problem??
<h3sp4wn> You need the legacy drivers probably if its trying to load 7184
<h3sp4wn> remove nvidia-glx and install nvidia-glx-legacy
<fernando> I use the command "sh mydrivres.run" to install.. how can I removed?
<fernando> and how I install this legacy drivers?
<fernando> anyway.. the drivers work.. with 3D acceleration.. if I install the drivers.. and I use "startx" everything is just fine..
<fernando> the problem is only if I restart the computer
<h3sp4wn> don't use nvidia's installer - it will only cause you load of problems
<fernando> ok.. so..how I remove it?
<h3sp4wn> use the uninstall option of the .run file
<h3sp4wn> sh whatever.run --help
<h3sp4wn> I think its sh whatever.run --uninstall
* Jucato is actually using the NVIDIA*.run rivers... guess he's lucky
<distro-testerzzz> hello jucato and and good rest to me later
<h3sp4wn> Using those .run's is fighting against the package manager
<xsacha> fight fight fight!!!
<raeez> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: not if you uninstall nvidia-glx (and nvidia-kernel-common)
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: and if you get a mesa update ?
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: will overwrite libGL.so.1
<Jucato> hm?
<Jucato> well, I'll have to see. so far, no updates yet :)
<h3sp4wn> nvidia-glx (even if you need to build from debian for a newer version) diverts it so its clean you could do it manually I suppose
<dominik> ok I'll do it thanks
<sasoyna> hi guys i return here because i can't resolve
<sasoyna> From 2 days now i enter in my (k)ubuntu box "manually"
<sasoyna> i mean trough failsafe-->startkde
<sasoyna> how can i return to the normal "automatic" mode?
<yipe> my kaffeine is broken, it's installed, but when I try to run it it doesn't start up
<yipe> and when I try it from the command line, it just gives me another prompt, as if it were "done" with that
<yipe> no errors, nothing :(
<GalaZ> have anyone call of duty 2?
<GalaZ> yipe: try to restart pc
<yipe> I've done that several times since this error started occuring
<Hobbsee> hey yipe
<yipe> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> yipe: tried rm'ing the relevant config files?
<GalaZ> have anyone call of duty 2?
<yipe> Hobbsee, which ones are those?
<Hobbsee> GalaZ: try in #winehq
<yipe> I did try apt-get remove --purge kaffeine and then reinstalled
<Hobbsee> yipe: .kde/share/apps/kaffeine and .kde/share/config/kaffeine*
<yipe> same thing right?
<Hobbsee> maybe
<Hobbsee> depends
* Hobbsee doesnt know how thorough a job purge does
<yipe> okay, I removed those files
<yipe> no change :(
<Jucato> purge only removes system installed files. configs/data in /home won't be removed
<LjL> right
<yipe> oh okay
<LjL> but aside from that, it should do a pretty thorough job
<yipe> so now what?
<Aattila> Hi! I want to install sun-java5 but I can't click ok in the licence agreement. How can I continue the installation?
<LjL> aside from purging and removing the files in .kde/ that the hobbsee mentioneth? no idea. that should work in theory, if it doesn't it most likely means that kaffeine just *is* broken
<LjL> there were a couple of updates today and the past few days
<yipe> LjL, this problem started a week or two ago
<LjL> yipe: perhaps run kaffeine under strace. if you manage to make sense of the mess, perhaps you can spot some file that it's unable to load
<yipe> I have no idea how to do that
<LjL> strace -f -e trace=file kaffeine
<LjL> will show all the files that kaffeine attempts to open or check
* Hobbsee broke kaffeine under edgy too, actually
<LjL> at least it should
<intelikey> who is good at finding xorg problems ?
<intelikey> i've got a broken X
<LjL> xorg *is* the problem :P
<LjL> virtual terminals are the solution :P
<intelikey> yeah  but that don't help :)
<LjL> well, i'm not good at unbreaking axes... but expose your problem :P
<yipe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4415/
<yipe> there, there's a million files not found
<intelikey> ok xorg won't run for anyone but root.   i owned all homes and checked perms on every thing i could think of..
<LjL> uhm yipe, yeah, at a quick glance, it seems to me that quite a few of those files *should* exist
<yipe> yeah....
<LjL> yipe: check if /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1 exists
<LjL> intelikey: meaning if you use "startx", if KDM?
<LjL> second if=or
<intelikey> i'm not getting any error messages it just aborts at the first x cursor   for gdm and startx for everyone but root.   however X will run for users.
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: Have you nosuid on  /usr ?
<Hobbsee> intelikey: you logging into kde, or gnome?
<LjL> intelikey: meaning that if a user types "X", it starts? that's interesting, what happens after that should be entirely in userland...
* Hobbsee wonders about it being a config file issue or something
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: (I remember you did at one point)
<intelikey> h3sp4wn good call but no this is not my box.  it's default
<intelikey> Hobbsee both.  installed ubuntu and kubuntu on this one.
<yipe> no libexpat.so.1 but there is a libex.so.2
<intelikey> dev/hdb1 on / type ext3 (rw)
<intelikey> see it even has partitions ^
<LjL> yipe: are you sure kaffeine isn't really missing some dependencies? apt-get upgrade works as advertized?
<yipe> yes it does
<yipe> oh jeez, I just found libexpat.s0.1
* yipe decides that grep really is a better searcher than I am
<intelikey> LjL "what happens after that should be entirely in userland..." <<< yeah.  thus the first thing i did was own all homes.   what ever the issue is it's permissions related somewhere  but i haven't really done anything to this install.  was just trying to help setup a printer and the next day no X
<intelikey> i found it.  well fixed it without finding it...  something in /usr/share    i issued chmod 755 /usr/share/*   and it's working now.
<LjL> intelikey: maybe do a "find /usr -perm /=s" to find suid binaries
<LjL> hm
<intelikey> LjL too late.
<intelikey> :)
<LjL> drwxr-xr-x    2 root root
<LjL> every file in /usr/share is like this for me
<LjL> well, every directory, since they're all directories
<intelikey> now on to the printer problem...
<intelikey> LjL yep now these are.
<LjL> yipe: basically after every library it tries to load, it complains about missing /etc/ld.so.nohwcap - but i don't have that file either, and there's no such complaints for me
<intelikey> what would cause all usb devices to disapear ?
<intelikey> except lsusb still sees them ?
<spawn57> removing the driver??
<LjL> yipe... i really think i don't have a clue
<yipe> okay lol
<GalaZ> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DiCrEn> hola
<yipe> LjL, wanna hear something REALLY bizarre? I created a blank file called /etc/ld.so.nohwcap, and strace still says it can't find it
<LjL> yipe: try stracing other KDE programs if they do the same...
<LjL> programs that work, i mean
<LjL> yipe: ah but wait, i *do* also get that error... lots of times... it's just that the strace output is so long that i totally missed it :\
<LjL> i thought i was looking at the same part of it as the one you pasted, but i wasn't
<LjL> yipe: what about kaffeine --verbose
<yipe> john@Michelle:~$ kaffeine --verbose
<yipe> john@Michelle:~$
<LjL> hm, not too surprising, since the first messages that i get from it come after the window has already opened
<LjL> yipe: wait you don't happen to have an instance already running (or pretending to)? ps aux | grep kaff
<yipe> john      4678  0.0  1.0  32408 10764 ?        S    Feb04   0:00 kaffeine -session 10b2d5cfcd000116916235600000045080152_1170600913_400288
<yipe> john     31716  0.0  0.0   2796   752 pts/2    R+   09:17   0:00 grep kaff
<yipe> looks like I do
<LjL> yipe: kill it and try "kaffeine --verbose" again
<yipe> :|
<yipe> it seems to bve working!
<LjL> yipe: well but anyway you said this is going on for a week... i suppose you've restarted X once or twice during this time? =)
<yipe> yes I have
<LjL> yipe: how do you start it normally? menu? click on a video file?
<yipe> mostly click on a video file
<LjL> if you start it by clicking on a video file, perhaps it just doesn't like the file and stays stuck - running but with no window
<yipe> maybe, but now everything seems to be running normally
<LjL> weird nuff
<endo602> hello there
<juan_> hi
<endo602> is there anyways that i can make a shortcut key that pastes my password?
<endo602> its annoying to keep typing my password
<endo602> im the only one that uses this computer
<juan_> I dont know im a newbie
<HymnToLife> endo602, which password ?
<michele> endo602: use kwallet
<michele> for passwords
<endo602> my root password
<michele> you could select your password with mouse
<HymnToLife> endo602, use sudo ans nopasswd in your /etc/sudoers
<michele> and then center click any time you need to type
<HymnToLife> and*
<michele> HymnToLife: i did not consider the unsafe way :)
<HymnToLife> yeah, it's a bad idea indeed
<linux_> hi all, I'm busy with a academy project, how can I install office on linux ?
<malik> !office
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about office - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<malik> !opn office
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opn office - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<malik> !open office
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open office - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<malik> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<malik> linux_: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<malik> linux_: or u looking for MS Office?
<linux_> for ms office
<malik> Guyz any idea when kde4 coming out?
<nuxil> gl
<hatta> kde4 is gay?
<LjL> hatta: excuse me?
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nuxil> hatta, how can a software be gay
<hatta> I dunno, ask malik
<LjL> ...
<malik> linux_: for that u ll need Wine or VMWare
<malik> dont ask me i didnt bring up that rasict crap
<linux_> oke, thanks malik I will look :)
<djwilcox> hi has anyone managed to connect to itunes daap stream in edgy
<nuxil> hatta, luckely you have choises in linux. if you dont like the upcomming kde4 use another wm|de. such as gnome xfce etc etc
<hatta> jeeze, it was a pun
<malik> !wine|linux_
<ubotu> linux_: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<djwilcox> my itunes daap stream shows up in rhythm box but doesnt connect
<djwilcox> i have zero config turned on in system prefs
<malik> Guyz any idea when kde4 coming out?.....................any suggestions?
<malik> !kde 4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<intelikey> *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (!prev): 0x0816e838 *** Entity: line 2486: parser error : Extra content at the end of the document </printer> ^ printer HP-PSC_750 not found! kdeprint: WARNING: PPD syntax error, PPD parse failed.
<olimpico> Can someone please tell me a repository to download "konverter"?
<deathnote> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ICQnumber> your repo server is offline
<ICQnumber> <ICQnumber> is it easy to set up an ati graphic driver in ubuntu or kubuntu?
<ICQnumber> your repo server is offlineyour repo server is offline
<ICQnumber> <ICQnumber> is it easy to set up an ati graphic driver in ubuntu or kubuntu?
<ICQnumber> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<theshadow> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<olimpico> Can someone please tell me a repository to download "konverter"?
<ByronFortescue> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4425/ what's up with that?
<deathnote> hi.. what's alglx and glx ?
<deathnote> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deathnote> !alglx
<ByronFortescue> deathnote, nice 3d stuff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alglx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deathnote> does it got to do with ati or nvidia?
<ByronFortescue> eeh, yeah, it works on only one of em
<ByronFortescue> can't remember which
<ByronFortescue> prolly the nvidia
<deathnote> serious..hmm
<deathnote> i was about to try to install beryl
<olimpico> Does someone here uses "Konverter"????
<ByronFortescue> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AIGLX
<deathnote> how to make my firefox as default browser? it keeps openning konqueror
<ByronFortescue> deinstall konqueror ^_^
<deathnote> serious??
<ByronFortescue> j/k
<deathnote> haha
<ByronFortescue> doesn't firefox ask to be default browser?
<deathnote> any environment parameters i can edit?
<bubu1uk> not really, u can setup it in settings
<bubu1uk> firefox is default for ubuntu, not for KDE
<deathnote> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<deathnote> !kdm
<ubotu> kdm: X display manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 611 kB, installed size 1480 kB
<deathnote> k.. confused by ubuntu..kde..kdm
<GalaZ> raga qualcuno di voi ke ha installato una skeda video ati?
<GalaZ> ops sorry....
<deathnote> where in settings can i set default for firefox?
<bubu1uk> wait
<ByronFortescue> deathnote, you have an easy package to set up kde on ubuntu
<ByronFortescue> !kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<bubu1uk> dethnote: ur' on kubuntu? KDE?
<deathnote> i think my dapper kubuntu already have kde.. (or x windows if u call it?)
<deathnote> kubuntu dapper
<bubu1uk> if it's kubuntu, then u have KDE
<deathnote> ubuntu is gnome right? hehe yeah
<deathnote> so.. xwindows is just kde right?
<deathnote> or xserver
<erhanr> gij-4.1 eats much memory . how about you ?
<bubu1uk> deathnote: go to system settings> default applications and change default web browser
<bubu1uk> xwindows = Xorg server
<theshadow> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<theshadow> :S
<ByronFortescue> deathnote: no KDE is a window manager.. it manages your windows.. it works on top of xwindows
<theshadow> That help is out of date
<deathnote> there's no default applications under system settings.. hmm
<bubu1uk> standard applications?
<bubu1uk> cant remember how exactly it's called in english, use other language now
<bubu1uk> at personal folder
<deathnote> haha..
<olimpico> Come on guys, I can't believe nobody has ever used konverter?????
<deathnote> got it
<bubu1uk> !konverter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konverter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deathnote> its Kde Component
<bubu1uk> what for?
<deathnote> thx
<bubu1uk> what is konverter for?
<slyfox> Does anyone know what can I use to do automatic backups of folders ?
<olimpico> I'm trying to switch from Gentoo to Kubuntu, and that's the only application I'm missing, can someone please tell me if there is a repository which has this app?
<olimpico> bubu1uk: To convert videos
<BluesKaj> !soundkonvertor
<ByronFortescue> try the Debian debs?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundkonvertor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ByronFortescue> slyfox: maybe submersion?
<ByronFortescue> !submersion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about submersion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ByronFortescue> hmm
<olimpico> !konverter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konverter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> olimpico, have you looked at tovid or devede ?
<bubu1uk> olimpico: soundkonverter?
<bubu1uk> !soundkonverter
<ubotu> soundkonverter: KDE frontend to various audio converters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1047 kB, installed size 1980 kB
<BluesKaj> !tovid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tovid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !devede
<ubotu> devede: Video DVD creator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 243 kB, installed size 664 kB
<olimpico> BluesKaj: I'm really new to kubuntu, I have just started to use it can you tell me what is that?
<ByronFortescue> http://www.kraus.tk/projects/konverter/packages/
<ByronFortescue> konverter packages
<bubu1uk> !keep
<ubotu> keep: backup system for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 189 kB, installed size 836 kB
<slyfox> Keep does not work - http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/5758/keeprg3.jpg
<bubu1uk> slyfox: !keep
<bubu1uk> damn, not that way. lol
<deathnote> ok i'm installing beryl.. at the part where it says linux-dri-modules-2.6.15-27-386 IS not up, and needs to be fixed.
<deathnote> my kernel is 2.6.15-27-386.. how do i install that package then? apt-get install isn't up with for this
<BluesKaj> tovid is a dvd dvd maker , author and convertor all rolled into one ...there is a terminal interface and and a graphics user interface
<slyfox> Is konserve any good ?
<olimpico> BluesKaj: I don't want a DVD converter, I want to be able to convert video and audio codecs and formats without having to use the bloody mencoder in the console. Actually converter uses mencoder but with graphics ans nice windows.
<ByronFortescue> slyfox: write your own script ^_^
<ByronFortescue> !konserve
<ubotu> konserve: KDE system tray application that performs periodic backups. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.3-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 501 kB, installed size 1476 kB
<ByronFortescue> try it out i would say
<slyfox> ByronFortescue: I am just a noob
<bubu1uk> slyfox: i found only soundkonverter in my repos.
<slyfox> ByronFortescue: konserve is kind of old, last updated back in 2004
<ByronFortescue> slyfox: don't worry me too, ah, hmm
<bubu1uk> is that what u want?
<BluesKaj> olimpico, that's what tovid does , but mencoder is used as a tool in this case AFAIK : http://tovid.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Page
<slyfox> bubu1uk: dont; think so. sound is not what I need. I need a simple gui backup utility
<ByronFortescue> slyfox: and keep is also not worth it?
<bubu1uk> slyfox: ah, sorry, got confused with too many conversations. :p
<bubu1uk> slyfox: why keep doesnt work?
<Ace2016> Hi all
<ByronFortescue> Hi ace2016
<slyfox> ByronFortescue: keep is grea,t But I get this when backing up to a network folder which is mounter with full write premission: http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/5758/keeprg3.jpg
<slyfox> bubu1uk: http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/5758/keeprg3.jpg
<ByronFortescue> hmm, maybe you can build it from source?
<bubu1uk> or just try to reinstall.
<ByronFortescue> yeah, together with pyton maybe
<slyfox> bubu1uk: keep works fine when backing up to local fodlers
<slyfox> ByronFortescue: I am only a noob
<bubu1uk> ah, i c
<ByronFortescue> weird problem
<slyfox> yeah
<bubu1uk> true
<ByronFortescue> something to do with how the network share is formatted?
<ByronFortescue> !rdiff-backup
<ubotu> rdiff-backup: remote incremental backup. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.5-1 (edgy), package size 168 kB, installed size 664 kB
<caris_mere> When trying my webcam I get this error can't open /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<caris_mere> any ideas?
<ByronFortescue> caris: does it work in other programs?
<caris_mere> no
<olimpico> BluesKaj: The same as konverter
<MidMark> amarok 1.4.5 will reach edgy?
<olimpico> BluesKaj: And tovid is a gnome app? which repository??
<ByronFortescue> caris: have you installed a driver for your webcam?
<caris_mere> ByronFortescue: I think so, I have been all over trying things
<caris_mere> ByronFortescue: I have a Logitech QuickCam Chat, and I have installed spca5xx*
<ByronFortescue> ok
<ByronFortescue> caris_mere: have you built the driver from source? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=303330&page=2
<yaccin> is there already a repository for amarok 1.4.5?
<alex__> HI all, I have installed windows on my C partition but now grub is gone. How can I reinstall it ?
<virnik> lol
<ByronFortescue> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.4 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<bubu1uk> amarok latest? maybe
<virnik> just tryed cedega, latest
<virnik> and World of WarCraft
<virnik> piece of cake
<caris_mere> ByronFortescue: I did this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75284.html
<virnik> and its running so fast!
<virnik> nice
<alex__> Also, I want to dual boot so I need to add an entry to the menu.lst to boot windows.  Any URL For examples ?
<virnik> I do not need windaz anymore
<virnik> I have used them only for WoW, and now... :-)
<bubu1uk> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bubu1uk> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<bubu1uk> lol. not this one
<virnik> lol
<virnik> windaz sucks
<virnik> hard
<virnik> everyone know that
<bubu1uk> !dualboot
<virnik> but still, some games like wow, better runs in windaz
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<virnik> so
<virnik> no more of this :-)
<bubu1uk> alex_: have a look at ubuntuguide.org. might be there something
<ByronFortescue> caris_mere: that looks like something that should work :) i dunno how to help you out, maybe you can post your q to the forums or someone else maybe has an idea to help you out here..
<bubu1uk> cant remember where i seen how to repair grub
<ByronFortescue> !vistta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vistta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ByronFortescue> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<ByronFortescue> ^_^
<bubu1uk> lol.
<caris_mere> ByronFortescue: Thanks, I guess I will try restarting and praying and then maybe posting
<acemo> what boot options should i use with the kubuntu live cd when i want only the text base?
<|Toad> i need help with kubuntu
<h3sp4wn> Vista has a nice colorscheme nice and dark - too much white annoys me
<ByronFortescue> Toad: what's the problem?
<|Toad> i'm trying to install my printer, but it cant find the drivers
<|Toad> Unable to load the requested driver:
<|Toad> Unable to create the Foomatic driver [Epson-ActionLaser_1100,omni] . Either that driver does not exist, or you don't have the required permissions to perform that operation.
<ByronFortescue> do you run the thing with root permissions?
<Lam_> h3sp4wn: too much dark can get old after a while though. i like a mixture of white and gray
<|Toad> i also can play videos or mp3s, and i cant install firefox, but the printer is top priority
<|Toad> that is with root permissions in system settings
<Dr_willis> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Dr_willis> clarify the problem?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. i just realized that the adapt-notify thing tells me there are updates.. but ive never noticed a way to have it 'auto update'
<acemo> is there a way to use Option "MonitorLayout" "LVDS,AUTO" on booting the live cd?
<Dr_willis> acemo,  what video card ya using? nvidia and 2 monitors?
<BluesKaj> will nero .nrg files burn as iso in K3B ?
<ByronFortescue> toad: can you maybe try to use a generic printer driver?
<acemo> its a ATI x700
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  ive seen some that can and some that dont.
<Lam_> Dr_willis: i don't think it bodes well with freedom of choice if updates are automatic :/
<BluesKaj> well, i'm about to find out , Dr_willis :)
<killermach> I have a laptop and an extra monitor installed. how do I setup xinerama?
<Dr_willis> Lam_,  but look at it this way... my wife is on.. she sees updates.. i may go weeks without ever gettting on the machine.. so NO updates till i manually go to each machine.
<Dr_willis> Lam_,  for freedom - there should be that option.
<BluesKaj> it's burning , but i dunno if the video will turn out
<Dr_willis> since i always install all the updates anyway
<Lam_> Dr_willis: yeah, i do too. i want an option like that as well
<costy> sal allll
<|Toad> any printer driver i choose says that
<Dr_willis> Lam_,  i imagine theres a way to do it.. just not obvious. :)
<costy> sunt roman
<ByronFortescue> !foomatic-db-engine
<Gretl> i dont know your wife but i strongly guess she is able to click at that sign updates
<ubotu> foomatic-db-engine: linuxprinting.org printer support - programs. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.2-20060925-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 261 kB, installed size 832 kB
<acemo> Dr_willis: u know how to do such an option to the live cd? as my friend has too little knowledge about linux to install from konsole
<Dr_willis> Gretl,  but she needs the 'admin user' password to actually install them.
<Dr_willis> Gretl,  which she dont have. :)
<|Toad> so, how do i make sure i have foomatic installed?
<Dr_willis> acemo,   not that i am aware of.. other then going to the console.  id say search the forums for boot/kernel/cheatcodes for the live cd.
<ByronFortescue> Toad: open up a terminal or synaptic
<Gretl> then you need to wirte a short script with root privileges for apt- get update
<|Toad> okay
<ByronFortescue> toad: in the terminal, type sudo apt-get install foomatic-db-engine and it will say if it's already installed
<|Toad> Reading package lists... Done
<|Toad> Building dependency tree... Done
<|Toad> foomatic-db-engine is already the newest version.
<|Toad> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Dr_willis> there was no reall nead to paste that. :)
<|Toad> true, sorry
<Dr_willis> heh heh.
<ByronFortescue> well,  hmmm..
<h3sp4wn> !confmiss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about confmiss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h3sp4wn> If its not working maybe you need to do confmiss
<h3sp4wn> apt-get install --reinstall -o DPkg::Options::=--force-confmiss -o DPkg::Options::=--force-confnew foomatic-db-engine
<|Toad> resintall is not possible, it cannot be downlaoded
<Dr_willis> 0_o
<|Toad> i'[m running kubuntu 6.06.1 i386 dvd install
<|Toad> the sad thing is that it seemed to have ran better off the livecd compared to hte actual install
* Dr_willis missed the original problem somewhere...
<|Toad> i cant get it to see any printer drivers
<Dr_willis> using the kde printer control panel thing you mean?
<|Toad> i go to system setting,s click printers, put in the password, ckick add, lpt1, pick a driver from the list (every driver does it), and it says that it cant find the driver or i dont have permissions
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. so you did go in to admin mode by putting the password in at the bottom...
<|Toad> yes
<Dr_willis> you got an actual parrallel port printer? heh :)
<|Toad> yup
<|Toad> an actual epcon actionlaser 1500
<|Toad> built in 93
<|Toad> the actionlaser 1100 drivers worked in debian
<Dr_willis> ive not used 6.06 in ages.
<|Toad> i was told to use 6.06 cuz 6.1 was stoll buggy or something
<Dr_willis> buggy? never noticed..
<Dr_willis> :)
<slyfox> I am noob, can someone help? Is there anyway to make this command auto run? "rdiff-backup source destination"  like maybe with that crone thing ?
<Dr_willis> you may want to fire up the pacakge manager and search for 'foomatic' and install all the foomatic packages
<devilsadvocate> |Toad, that was a while ag, i presume :)
<|Toad> i was first told to use debian, i got it and installed it, asked for help and they were like, if your such a noob, why did you pick debian
<|Toad> no, i was told that 2 days ago
<|Toad> in ##linux
* bubu1uk wonders where is his xubuntu cd gone.
<devilsadvocate> |Toad, 6.10 is fine, and so is 6.06
<Dr_willis> slyfox,  you could set up a cron job yes.. that would proberly be the best way to get it to run once a day, or every hr, or whatever
<bubu1uk> slyfox: there is KDE frontend for cron.
<bubu1uk> !kron
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kron - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bubu1uk> ops
<bubu1uk> !Kcron
<ubotu> kcron: the KDE crontab editor. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 187 kB, installed size 544 kB
<Dr_willis> i do recall the cups stuff not installing ALL the varooud printer drivers by default..   i guess some of the older ones are in other packages..  i needed some for my old printers
<slyfox> Dr_willis: but how do I do it? "rdiff-backup source destination" that is just a line I have to manually type into Konsole? How do I make it a one click job or an executabel or a program or whatever it msut be ?
<Dr_willis> slyfox,  now would be a good time to read a cron tutorial or 2.
<Dr_willis> since id have to go read some to remeber... :)
<jhutchins_wk> slyfox: Did I give you that dos/windows/linux HOWTO?
<nuxil> hi all
<slyfox> jhutchins_wk: no
<jhutchins_wk> slyfox: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html
<nuxil> how can i play wmv files.. i have installed the xine extra codes. but still it wount play thouse files
<Dr_willis> wowsers kcron can be a little bit intimmidating..
<Slackwise> nuxil: I would recommend installing "VLC Media Player" simply because it plays everything :P
<angasule> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jhutchins_wk> slyfox: What you want to do is to test your command from the console.  If it works as expected, you can either make a shortcut on your desktop to run it manually, or you can schedule it with chron.
<Dr_willis> kcron -> system crontab --> Tasks -> make new task :)
<angasule> Slackwise: it's horrible, though :( the interface, I mean
<Slackwise> angasule: Yea :(
<Slackwise> The default interface is terrible. True.
<bubu1uk> nuxil: follow guide in ubuntuguide.org > multimedia codecs
<h3sp4wn> mplayer plays everything I have thrown at it
<nuxil> ok thanks
<slyfox> jhutchins_wk: So I would have to create one of those bash scripts ?
<jhutchins_wk> slyfox: No, you can put a command directly in a shortcut or in a crontab.
<jhutchins_wk> slyfox: If it's a multi-line command, several commands to do in order, then you create a script and schedule that.
<Dr_willis> of course you may want to modify the command/script so any output gets logged somewhere.
<jhutchins_wk> Dr_willis: Output from a cron job should be emailed to the owner.
<Dr_willis> 'should' :) and he may or may not want that..
<slyfox> My head is spinning
<Dr_willis> time to learn some basics and get reading i guess slyfox
<h3sp4wn> fcron is quite nice
<h3sp4wn> !fcron
<ubotu> fcron: cron-like scheduler with extended capabilities. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.0.0-2 (edgy), package size 175 kB, installed size 668 kB
<Dr_willis> its all rather straight forward. :)
<slyfox> What would I do with this line? "rdiff-backup source destination" ?
<jhutchins_wk> What did I just suggest?
<Dr_willis> slyfox,  http://www.unixgeeks.org/security/newbie/unix/cron-1.html
<jhutchins_wk> Try it from the console.
<jhutchins_wk> If it works, make a shortcut to run it manually or schedule it.
<slyfox> jhutchins_wk: it works fine from console and does the job
<jhutchins_wk> slyfox: Excellent.  What do you want to do with it?
<slyfox> jhutchins_wk: but hwo do I make that shortcut ?
<Dr_willis> edit the crontab file by hand.. or use that kcron tool.
<jhutchins_wk> Right click on the desktop and see if you can stumble your way through.
<slyfox> jhutchins_wk: I want this commadn to auto run evey 3 days
* Dr_willis wonders where this 'shortcut' stuff is comming from. 
<jhutchins_wk> slyfox: In that case, you'll want to schedule it using cron.
<bubu1uk> slyfox: u been told to use kcron few times here
<jhutchins_wk> Dr_willis: I think slyfox may think that to run in a gui there has to be a clickable icon.  Not necessary in this case though.
<DaSkreech> two questions :)
<DaSkreech> Has anyone installed the amarokFS script?
<nuxil> bleh.. typical.. only for 32 bit system
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. not sure how ya tell it every 3 days....
<jhutchins_wk> slyfox: You will want to read the manpage for cron.  You won't understand most of it, but those words will lurk in your brain.  Eventually, as you learn other stuff, they'll come together.
<slyfox> With all the info you gave me, I am a bit confused, I have this command running fine in the konsole. just need to get it auto run evey 3 days. Right click - make a shortcut for what? A text file ?
<Dr_willis> http://www.clockwatchers.com/cron_general.html
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, had a successful iso burn of a nero nrg file ...this one worked! :)
<Dr_willis> slyfox,  get AWAY from the 'makle a short cut' thing....
<jhutchins_wk> slyfox: No, you don't need a shortcut.  You need to read some of the stuff we've given you about cron.
<ICQnumber> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<jhutchins_wk> After you've read the manpage, either experiment on your own, or come ask us for specific help.
<Dr_willis> slyfox,  in a nutshell.. you edit the /etc/crontab file.. putting in a proper entry to run a speficic command with the secific settings to tell cron WHEN to run it.
<slyfox> Blueehh. why can't simple Gui applciaitosn work
<Dr_willis> http://www.clockwatchers.com/cron_general.html       Looks nice.
<jhutchins_wk> DaSkreech: What's it supposed to do?
<Dr_willis> slyfox,  KCRON is a gui to the cron system..
<jhutchins_wk> slyfox: With great power comes great responsibility.
<DaSkreech> It turns amarok into a Front Row like interface
<slyfox> Ok, I will read
<bubu1uk> slyfox: system >> kcron
<jhutchins_wk> slyfox: If you want a simple all-graphical system where you don't have to learn about what's going on, you need a Mac.
<Dr_willis> jhutchins_wk,  you dont want to get me started on some of the Mac Disasters ive had. :)
<jhutchins_wk> DaSkreech: Unfortunately, I have no clue what "Front Row" might be.
<nescius> hello, anything for partisioning new disks?
<nescius> *discs
<jhutchins_wk> Dr_willis: Still, if that's what he wants, he wants a Mac, not Linux.
<bubu1uk> qparted
<jhutchins_wk> Linus is not for everyone.
<Dr_willis> nescius,  im old skool and  use parted/gpartd/qtpared then edit the fstab.
<jhutchins_wk> Er, nor is Linux.
<nescius> bubu1uk, thanks
<Dr_willis> Thinking is not for Everyone. :)
<slyfox> bubu1uk: KCron asks for an executable file? No idea how to make line "rdiff-backup foo bar" exectuable
<Dr_willis> rdiff-backup IS an executable file
<jhutchins_wk> slyfox: Did you read the man page, or any of the other stuff we sent you?
<bubu1uk> thanx Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> However you may want to give the full path to the command. and to the files it will be reading/using.
<slyfox> jhutchins_wk: Ok, I will read.
<DaSkreech> jhutchins_wk: Have you ever seen a 10 ft interface?
<jhutchins_wk> DaSkreech: Given that that's a  pretty vague question, yes.
<DaSkreech> second is why would a dig <url> not give me an answer section
<Dr_willis> I saw a Gameboy tht was like 10 ft tall once....
<Dr_willis> :)
<jhutchins_wk> Hmmm.  It would appear that "Front Row" is some sort of Apple thingie.
<Dr_willis> jhutchins_wk,  :) wonder who they stole that idea from...
<Dr_willis> Oh wait did i say that outloud....
<rahmetli> is there any command or script to install the same packages in the nubuntu for kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> nubuntu? - if they got a repository add it to the apt.sources and you should be able to use all their packages
<Dr_willis> !info nubuntu
<ubotu> Package nubuntu does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<jhutchins_wk> Amazing that google can find something on "Front Page music".  That's a pretty generic concept, but it does grab it.
<Dr_willis> we need a wiki site just for all the ubuntu variants
<abhinay> iam getting the fallowing error (pastebin), when i open any KDE application http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4439/
<rahmetli> bu the way i am using dapper,does it matter to install those software?
<jhutchins_wk> DaSkreech: As for the dig question, either because you passed it a URL instead of a host name, or because it doesn' t have any information on that host.
<DaSkreech> jhutchins_wk: Entertainment systems like Windows MPC or Apple or MythTV have what is called a 10 ft interface
<DaSkreech>  you can navigate and use it from 10 ft away
<DaSkreech> jhutchins_wk: It's not a url it should be a host name
<jhutchins_wk> abhinay: what did you most recently change?
<DaSkreech>  I can get an answer section on teh other machines
<abhinay> jhutchins_wk: nothing
<abhinay> jhutchins_wk: i just installed kubuntu-desktop recently
<jhutchins_wk> DaSkreech: Then your DNS tree doesn't have any info on that host.
<abhinay> jhutchins_wk: iam using KDE now
<jhutchins_wk> abhinay: did it ever work correctly?
<abhinay> jhutchins_wk: the application opens & works fine
<DaSkreech> jhutchins_wk: They all have the same dns server
<abhinay> jhutchins_wk: but, iam getting those messages
<jhutchins_wk> DaSkreech: So like an IR or Bluetooth or other wireless control.
<Dr_willis> rahmetli,  from what i am reading about nubuntu - its a minimal desktop ubuntu variant - with lots of security packages installed by default..
<Dr_willis> rahmetli,  so installing those packages shouldent hurt a ubuntu install.
<Dr_willis> their official support place ------->   irc.kaffeinenet.com #nubuntu
<jhutchins_wk> abhinay: It could be that something's wrong, it could be that it's checking to initialize stuff you don't have.
<rahmetli> ok Dr_willis thanks.
<jhutchins_wk> abhinay: You could try restarting.
<abhinay> jhutchins_wk: samething happens
<larsivi> do anyone know if it is possible with multiple (two) displays on the i915 laptop chipset?
<jhutchins_wk> DaSkreech: Are these public or private?
<jhutchins_wk> abhinay: You mean happens after restarting?  Where do these errors appear?
<abhinay> jhutchins_wk: konsole
<abhinay> jhutchins_wk: i also tried restarting
<jhutchins_wk> abhinay: Are you launching the apps from konsole?
<abhinay> jhutchins_wk: sometimes i launch applications from konsole
<dominik> Does someone know how to make Beryl start on startup on KDE?
<Dr_willis> the beryl wiki/docs i saw the other day covered that topic
<jhutchins_wk> abhinay: Ok, here's a guess:  For some reason, a lot of Xorg setups have configuration for a drawing input tablet made by Wacom.  It's even required by the 2.6 kernel on Gentoo.  Although nobody has these things, the setup is woven through all the default xorg and application configurations for some reason.  This means that all your apps try to initialize it when you start them, but because it's not there, they get an error.
<jhutchins_wk>   They may try more than once, possibly for more than one model of the stupid thing.
<jhutchins_wk> abhinay: So I wouldn't worry about it.
<Dr_willis> they made a custome kde_beryl.desktop entry for KDM - that launched it..  that way you could NOT start it if youy wanted to.
<the_hammer> http://xkcd.com/c178.html
<Dr_willis> I always edit out the wacom entrys in the xorg.conf  :)
<dominik> Dr_willis: I did this wiki but something is wrong
<jhutchins_wk> Dr_willis: Or if it's broken, which it almost always is.
<Dr_willis> jhutchins_wk,  which wiki? i tryed beryl the other day.. and bereyl was broken.
<Dr_willis> so i will wait another 5 mo befor trying it again
<Dr_willis> :)
<the_hammer> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.20-rc6-amd64 |  AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ 1000.000 MHz | Bogomips: 2011.55 | Mem: 299/500M [||||||||||]  | Diskspace: 227.83G Free: 213.57G | Procs: 96 | Uptime: 3 hrs 47 mins 39 secs | Load: 0.08 0.13 0.09  | Vpenis: 58.1 cm | Vboobies: 42F | Screen: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 [ATI Sapphire X550 Silent]  @ 1024x768 (32 bpp) | eth0: In: 56.66M Out: 2.66M
<Dr_willis> I did like some of the features of that Mandriva Mettis Live cd with its fancy desktop.
<Dr_willis> well bbl.
<jhutchins_wk> Dr_willis: Yeah, I'd say they're ~5,6 months from a beta release.
<DaSkreech> jhutchins_wk: Bluetooth? Sorry?
<Dr_willis> jhutchins_wk,  yep.. thats why i aint even worrying about it at this time. :)
<Dr_willis> byees..
<jhutchins_wk> DaSkreech: Wireless.
<jhutchins_wk> LIRC
<DaSkreech> For DNs?
<jhutchins_wk> That sort of thing.
<jhutchins_wk> No, for remote control of a media server.
<DaSkreech> jhutchins_wk: Oh right :) sorting out the convos now :)
<DaSkreech> Right but AmarokFS is a script that gives amarok a 10 ft interface so you can have a party and control the flow from across the room
<jhutchins_wk> DaSkreech: What do you use for a remote?
<DaSkreech> jhutchins_wk: I can't get it to work first of all :)
<waylandbill> DaSkreech: never heard of it. Is it a theme or something?
<bubu1uk> if i got less than 128 MB memory. should i use alternate CD for installation?
<DaSkreech> but My major issue is I can't see the dag.wieers.com site
<DaSkreech> waylandbill: Eh?
<DaSkreech> waylandbill: What's a theme?
<DaSkreech> bubu1uk: can't kill :)
<waylandbill> AmarokFS
<bubu1uk> well, normal ubuntu/kubuntu cd's dont work. will stop at boot process. lol
<DaSkreech> waylandbill: 10 ft interface for amarok
<slyfox> jhutchins_wk: I read some stuff but still am confused, I went to KCrone and chose variables and chose SHELL and there for the value I entered: "rdiff-backup source destination" and I cannot run it ?
<waylandbill> DaSkreech: yeah. you said that. I was looking for more details.
<slyfox> jhutchins_wk: I also tried to mkae the bash with thie line inside ""rdiff-backup source destination"" and it does not launch
<bubu1uk> slyfox: choose tasks not variables.
<slyfox> bubu1uk: But I cant figure out how to make "rdiff-backup source destination" an executable
<slyfox> bubu1uk: .txt file and bash do now work
<slyfox> do not work
<bubu1uk> you type it same as command in console
<DaSkreech> waylandbill: Its in the latest AWN
<jhutchins_wk> DaSkreech: dag's site loads here just fine, check your spelling (it was correct above).
<slyfox> bubu1uk: where the program is in there I type in "rdiff-backup source destination" ?
<jhutchins_wk> DaSkreech: IP is 217.22.63.77
<DaSkreech> jhutchins_wk: It's correct Just from this one machine I can't resolve some server names
<jhutchins_wk> DaSkreech: Remote control interface for Amarok.  You need a remote control device.
<jhutchins_wk> DaSkreech: Something wrong in your DNS setup.
<DaSkreech> The standard ones like google.com yahoo.com cnn.com all resolve
<waylandbill> DaSkreech: ok. I'll take a look there then. thx
<binks_work> ok peeps big prob with my web server apache2 wont load i gat an error
<binks_work> (98) Address already in use
<jhutchins_wk> DaSkreech: AWN?
<binks_work> thats 98 btw
<DaSkreech> jhutchins_wk: I figure but the machines seem to have the same setup
<DaSkreech> jhutchins_wk: Amarok Weekly Newsletter
<jhutchins_wk> binks_work: You have defined the same listen-to port or address in more than one place.
<binks_work> but it worked untill today
<jhutchins_wk> DaSkreech: So I'm still intrigued, what do you plan to use for your remote device?
<rahmetli> to install programs using make and make install what do i have to install?
<DaSkreech> jhutchins_wk: IR blaster?
<binks_work> how can i fix it the server only runs lamps with x on top
<jhutchins_wk> binks_work: EIther you changed a configuration file, or you installed an update that moved/duplicated a configuration line.
<DaSkreech> !b-e | rahmetli
<ubotu> rahmetli: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<binks_work> can i tell wats connected already
<jhutchins_wk> rahmetli: First, make absolutely sure they're not available in deb packages or rpm's.
<jhutchins_wk> rahmetli: Next, un-tar the package and read the INSTALL file.
<rahmetli> i know, but it cant find make command.
<rahmetli> sudo: make: command not found
<jhutchins_wk> DaSkreech: What I know of the IR blaster is that it's an OUTPUT control device to control things like CD players, tuners, Cable boxes, etc.
<DaSkreech> jhutchins_wk: Still needs a remote
<jhutchins_wk> rahmetli: Want to bet that that tip page tells you how to get it?
<rodrigo> hola
<rodrigo> soy nuevo aqu...
<rodrigo> pueden verme..?
<rodrigo> 1.. 2... 3... probando..
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<rodrigo> ok
<rodrigo> thank you
<DaSkreech> gracias
<jhutchins_wk> rahmetli: The answer to your question is one line from the bottom when I open that page.
<rahmetli> i am checking jhutchins_wk ty.
<jhutchins_wk> DaSkreech: Did you know about #amarok?
<jhutchins_wk> DaSkreech: There may also be other remote control solutions, take a look at the MythTV project - I know they do remotes.
<DaSkreech> Well I was just more interested in the Full screen quality
<crube> Is there a command to reinstall a program with apt, instead of first removing and then installing again
<DaSkreech> jhutchins_wk:  And Yes I knew about #amarok :)
<jhutchins_wk> crube: Most of the package managers I know of don't do that.
<jhutchins_wk> crube: There should be some form of -force that works, but often there isn't.
<crube> jhutchins yeah, I just need to reinstall kaffeine, and I came to think if there's a command I could later have use for
<DaSkreech> Alias I guess
<jhutchins_wk> crube: Should be fine to just uninstall then install.
* jhutchins_wk waits hopefully for someone who knows apt to answer crube...
<crube> jhutchins_wk:hehe. It's okay :P
<DaSkreech> crube: It's pretty simple to make it into one step if you want
<DaSkreech> short script in /bin :)
<waylandbill> just removing and then installing again only removes the files and unpacks the deb from the apt cache
<crube> I used the command "sudo apt-get remove kaffeine" and now it's going to remove kubuntu-desktop with it, Is that alright?
<waylandbill> no. that aint right.
<waylandbill> there's an option for apt-get. apt-get install --reinstall. That basically unpacks the deb again.
<crube> That's what I was looking for thanks
<jhutchins_wk> DaSkreech: just &&
<jhutchins_wk> waylandbill: Thanks!
<DaSkreech> jhutchins_wk: Yeah but I'm talking about the really really lazy
<DaSkreech> read that as programmer
<waylandbill> mmhmm
<daedra> http://xs312.xs.to/xs312/07062/distropoo.png
<daedra> :(
<crube> Ok, my kaffeine still isn't working. I guess it's becouse of the codecs I installed or something.
<waylandbill> daedra: it's mario's fault. :-)
<daedra> waylandbill: lol, but seriously, distrowatch won't load for me in Konq
<daedra> It loads in Firefox, Lynx etc, but not Konqueror!?!
<daedra> I found an alternative http://distrowatch.serve-you.net , but its annoying to be denied access to http://distrowatch.com :(
<daedra> It must be server side right? Not my fault?
<waylandbill> do you have it doing some browser identification for distrowatch?
<daedra> waylandbill: no
<DaSkreech> daedra: I only go to distrowatch in konqui
<waylandbill> that's about my only guess other than it's not going to the place you think it is.
<DaSkreech> I was just reading the news
<daedra> :(
<daedra> nothing I do seems to solve it
<daedra> it works fine in my other browsers but I prefer Konqi
<waylandbill> you could try putting in the ip address directly to make sure konq is actually going to the right place.
<daedra> waylandbill: no luck
<daedra> pinging 66.180.174.35 works fine
<jhutchins_wk> crube: I've never found kaffein easy to get working.  I use mplayer and amarok, and that pretty much covers everything.  Lately I've been using xine because as far as I know it's the only player that works with DVD menus, and I've been messing with those.
<jhutchins_wk> daedra: http://66.180.174.35 - are you behind a firewall or on a corporate or school network maybe?
<daedra> jhutchins_wk: thats distrowatch
<daedra> jhutchins_wk: i'm just behind my router
<jhutchins_wk> daedra: I thought you couldn't reach it?
<waylandbill> daedra: you could try using browser identfication for it and making it report that it is firefox or something
<daedra> not through Konqueror
<daedra> I can reach it through everything else
<daedra> waylandbill: tried that - no use
<waylandbill> daedra: I'm fresh out of ideas then. :-)
<jhutchins_wk> Distrowatch comes up fine in konq here.
<daedra> ive just accessed it through elinks, firefox, ping, traceroute....
<jhutchins_wk> 3.5.5 on edgy.
<daedra> all fine
<DaSkreech> jhutchins_wk: So why would two machines with the same DNS server give different answers to a dig?
<jhutchins_wk> DaSkreech: Cached info?
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> cache of Null?
<jhutchins_wk> Local caching server?
<daedra> jhutchins_wk: thats what I _thought_
<DaSkreech> Doesn't seem reasonable
<jhutchins_wk> DaSkreech: Yeah, they'll do that.
<DaSkreech>  I think there may be a squid
<daedra> but thats their problem right?
<jhutchins_wk> daedra: No, the problem is with something in your setup.
<DaSkreech> Well this one is deeper in the network
<jhutchins_wk> daedra: Why do you think you're "denied access" - how about you tell us what actually happens?
<DaSkreech> It's a production server though so no rebooting
<daedra> ok
<daedra> I type http://distowatch.com
<jhutchins_wk> DaSkreech: You could check for DNS processes and restart them or flush the routing table.
<daedra> browser loads "Forbidden"
<jhutchins_wk> daedra: Be specific - in the address bar in konq?
<daedra> my screenshot was up there
<daedra> yes in the address bar
<daedra> I could execute it from console too
<jhutchins_wk> Waiting for your screenshot to load...
<daedra> http://xs312.xs.to/xs312/07062/distropoo.png
<jhutchins_wk> Interesting.
<jhutchins_wk> That does appear to be a configuration on their end.
<daedra> It seems that way, however, Firefox copes just fine
<jhutchins_wk> It's not like they're going to block bt.
<daedra> they're not (firefox can do it)
<jhutchins_wk> Some difference in how your konq configuration is addressing that page... try distrowatch.com/index.html
<daedra> wierd
<waylandbill> try http://distrowatch.com/index.php
<jhutchins_wk> Or that.
<daedra> neither function
<jhutchins_wk> daedra: By which you mean "same error".
<daedra> yes
<jhutchins_wk> try http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20070205#feature
<daedra> coincidentally, distowatch.com/poo gives same error lol
<daedra> same error
<waylandbill> you can't tell me that it's getting forbidden on /  when you put index.php
<daedra> no it gets forbidden on index.php
<jhutchins_wk> daedra: Any other users set up on this box?
<waylandbill> oh.. ok.. i thought same error meant truly the same. :-D
<daedra> jhutchins_wk: nope
<daedra> waylandbill: sorry about that
<jhutchins_wk> Set up a new one, change logins, see what happens.
<daedra> :(
<jhutchins_wk> (easier than messing with your .kde files.)
<daedra> ok
<jhutchins_wk> daedra: The theory is that something in your knoqueror configuration is off.
<jhutchins_wk> (I ALLWAYS type k-n-o-q - if I dont' catch it, that's what goes out.)
<caris_mere> If I have installed a driver for a webcam and it is the wrong one, do I need to deinstall or do something before I try a new one?
<daedra> ok brb
<daedra> kstartupconfig.
<daedra> oops
<leiar> what do i install to get amarok to play mp3?
<DaSkreech> !mp3 | leiar
<ubotu> leiar: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<daedra> well I created a new user, and on login received an error box reading "Could not start kstartupconfig.
<harmental> hey guys ...i've noticed that my swap went down (AGAIN) at startup.....i tried swapon -a and i got:
<harmental> swapon: /dev/hda6: Operation not permitted
<sb9> whats the ntpd for ubuntu ?
<nagyv> harmental: try it with sudo
<grout_> how do you install themes?
<harmental> nagyv: now i get swapon: /dev/hda6: Invalid argument
<harmental> this is my fstab: /dev/hda6 none swap sw 0 0
<jhutchins_wk> harmental: fsck /dev/hda6
<nagyv> harmental: I don't now the swapon command, try man swapon to figure out what should you use
<nagyv> now->know
<daedra> any ideas?
<jhutchins_wk> That's indicating a bad swap partition.
<jhutchins_wk> daedra: Sorry, haven't been there with kubuntu yet, shall I play along and see?
<harmental> jhutchins_wk: but until last week it worked just fine
<jhutchins_wk> I'll try to be good and stick to the GUI, no CLI shortcuts...
<vliegje20> evening i have a question about bluetooth
<jhutchins_wk> harmental: That's why hardware has a MTBF.  It's the "F" part.
<eidolon> hi folks - i'm working on an article describing Ubuntu Gnome vs Kubuntu KDE  setups... and my experience with KDE was that when starting a new user, the first thing the user had on their desktop was a Home folder and a Trashcan icon and maybe a few other icons.  When i first logged in with this user on my Kubuntu install, I got a blank desktop with just the toolbar on the bottom.  is that normal?
<daedra> well jhutchins_wk I created a user with useradd then passwd [user] 
<daedra> it doesn't seem to like my new user
<jhutchins_wk> eidolon: Yeah, I think that's what I got.
<jhutchins_wk> daedra: Ah. Did it create the user's home directory?
<daedra> no
<daedra> (I am teh noob)
<vliegje20> i installed with wine BlueSoleil. It starts and works but it doesnt recognize my bluetooth usb stick how can i make contact with it?
<harmental> jhutchins_wk: ok.....so failures are fine with me as long as i can repair them...
<harmental> any ideas?
<jhutchins_wk> daedra: Ok, adduser is _supposed_ to create the homedir by default, but some distros mess with that.
<DaSkreech> eidolon: As far as I know it's blank
<daedra> jhutchins_wk: well this is just kubuntu 6.06.1
<eidolon> huh.  okay.  that's yucky :)
<daedra> should I create it manually, and if so, what di I do?
<jhutchins_wk> daedra: Er, useradd needs -d to create the home dir, just userdel, useradd -d
<daedra> ok thanks
<jhutchins_wk> daedra: adduser defaults to creating it.
<jhutchins_wk> harmental: fsck /dev/hda6
<daedra> "invalid home directory `test'"
<jhutchins_wk> harmental: You may end up having to remove and recreate the swap partition with fdisk, or use qparted.
<jhutchins_wk> daedra: useradd -d <user>?
<harmental> jhutchins_wk: i get
<harmental> fsck: fsck.swap: not found
<harmental> fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.swap for /dev/hda6
<daedra> jhutchins_wk: yep I did that
<jhutchins_wk> heh.
<jhutchins_wk> daedra: Hmm.
<harmental> i'm trying mkswap now....
<Aattila> does anybody know how to install sun-java5-bin?
<jhutchins_wk> daedra: I get the same thing.  I suspect something's not set up right.
<nagyv> Aattila: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<jhutchins_wk> daedra: do "adduser test"
<daedra> yeah that works, but as I said before, no home dir is created
<daedra> oh! it worked
<daedra> haha
<daedra> ok back to the task at hand
<jhutchins_wk> It's even verbose.
<daedra> Konqi
<DaSkreech> !java | Aattila
<ubotu> Aattila: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<harmental> jhutchins_wk: it worked....first i used mkswap , then swapon -a
<harmental> i hope i wont have to do that et every startup.....
<jhutchins_wk> harmental: Shouldn't.
<harmental> jhutchins_wk: thx anyway....
<jhutchins_wk> harmental: You might keep an eye on the log files to make sure it's not failing.
<harmental> log files?
<jhutchins_wk> Don't know why fsck.swap isn't available.
<harmental> where are thos?
<jhutchins_wk> use the demesg command, and or /var/log/messages
<jhutchins_wk> (Kubuntu may use some different files in /var/log, but the important stuff should be there.)
<GalaZ> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<daedra_> well the new user loaded correctly, and Konqueror loads distrowatch.com correctly
<daedra_> so I suppose the problem is somewhere within Konqis configuration
<|kosmo|> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<jhutchins_wk> daedra_: Inescabable.
<|kosmo|> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<|kosmo|> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<daedra_> damn
<jhutchins_wk> daedra_: So you can try to fix it with the settings menu, or just clean it out of .kde (if you can figure what files are involved).
<daedra_> well I'm not up for kde config
<daedra_> settings won't be detailed enough
<daedra_> I'll just settle for Firefox
<daedra_> I've left the settings of Konqi pretty intact, not sure how this happened
<|kosmo|> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<|kosmo|> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<daedra_> grr
<daedra_> jhutchins_wk: thanks
<GillesM> I have a problem since an update : I can log into kdm but just after I don't have any keyboard in KDE any idea ?
<sb9> does anyone know, whether openntpd requires an additional ntpdate to sync with a timeserver ?
<goodthing> hey guys, beryl not working kwin, is that a faillure in my side or is that more or less normal?
<jhutchins_wk> daedra: It's possible something got corruped by a completely different process.
<sb9> i.e. to match not just sync the time
<jhutchins_wk> sb9: If you're off by quite a bit, it's a good idea to do an ntpdate first, then run the daemon.
<jhutchins_wk> goodthing: Normal.
<goodthing> thanks jhutchins_wk, now i can chillout :)
<goodthing> (and know i did something right for the first time this day)
<crazy_penguin> Hi all!
<Bsims> Any one know how to get video on an ipod I can transfer the video but it doesn't show up as video on the idpod
<Bsims> I got amarok to transfer video but it doesn't show up on the menus anywhere
<caris_mere> Need a little help with a Logitech QuickCam Chat
<Lam_> Bsims, what's the extension on the file?
<Bsims> Lam_: .mp4
<Bsims> let me guess I need m4v
<Lam_> Bsims: actually, mp4 is the correct format, but i'm not sure if the Ipod Video will support anything other than an h.264 encoded mp4 file
* Bsims nods I think I encoded it with h.264
<Lam_> Bsims: i haven't a clue then. i myself don't own the ipod video yet :(
<shane__> Hi all.  Hey, I'm new at this whole linux thing, and I'm trying to download the linux version of real player, but I can't figure out how to install it. any help?
<Bsims> Lam_: I don't get the meta data on the file
<erhanr> caris_mere: did you read  http://qce-ga.sourceforge.net/  ?
<caris_mere> erhanr: nope, might be the only thing I haven't read lol
<Lam_> shane__: $ sudo apt-get install realplay
<caris_mere> erhanr: My webcam isn't listed in that group
<shane__> do I have to specify the file location?
<Lam_> shane__: apt will handle all installation parameters since it was designed for the ease of installation
<shane__> I'll give it a shot, thanks
<julien> helllo, i want to go to ubuntu.fr chat
<julien> how can i do?
<erhanr> sorry then
<HymnToLife> julien, /join #ubuntu-fr
<ubuntu> olas
<caris_mere> erhanr: Do you know why I would say that it can't find my webcam?
<erhanr> hmm .
<julien> thank you Hymntolife
<lA> olasssssssssss
<erhanr> caris_mere: what is your webcam's whole name ? and what writes when you type lsusb when you plug webcam ?
<ubuntu> plz how can i use dd command to backup my disks?
<caris_mere> erhanr: it is a Logitech QuickCam Chat, and lsusb states 046d:092e Logitech, Inc.
<ubuntu> ./
<shane__> do I just type that into a terminal window or what?
<ubuntu> i know but
<ubuntu> lastly i was doin it it made it just copied my root folder to home the whole partition
<ubuntu> and was large 14 gb
<shane__> or is there somewhere in apt that I'm supposed to open that I'm missing?
<ubuntu> i want only it as iso and be as big as space used on partiotion of 14 gb
<ubuntu> can anyone help me plx?
<goodthing> ubuntu: i would use "cp -va ./folder-to-backup /path/to/destination/."
<Rumo_> dd -if /dev/hda5 of=backup
<Rumo_> something like that
<ubuntu> backup
<ubuntu> bah
<Rumo_> what do you want ubuntu?
<goodthing> ubuntu: not that my command does not follow symlinks, IIRC
<goodthing> *note
<Rumo_> backup is just a name you can use xyz.abc
<ubuntu> forgot to write szmbol so bot can answer me i am not used to using english kezboard
<Rumo_> instead
<ubuntu> i know
<caris_mere> erhanr:  Do you have anthing?  Otherwise I am calling it a night.  Thanks for you help
<erhanr> well  better is read it page
<hyper_ch> anyone uses virtualbox in here?
<ubuntu> Rumo_:  ubuntu webpage says this dd -if /dev/hda1 > partitionimage.dd
<ubuntu> but aint of missing there?
<Rumo_> no everything should be fine
<ubuntu> but it will backup hda1 right?
<Rumo_> i am using -of instead of >, but should work, too
<Rumo_> yes
<Rumo_> to the file specified by -of
<Rumo_> you can copy it back with dd -if partionimage -of /dev/hda1
<Rumo_> simple as that
<ubuntu> so if i have my root disk as hdb3
<ubuntu> i will write
<ubuntu> dd -if /dev/hdb3 -of /dev/hdb4/home/etc
<ubuntu> hdb4 is home and hdb3 root
<ubuntu> well this will copy
<Rumo_> hmm, don't know if it works like that
<ubuntu> so dd -if /dev/hdb3 -of backup.iso
<ubuntu> this is correct?
<Rumo_> would use a mounted partion
<Rumo_> yes that should work
<ubuntu> well but where it will create that iso file?
<Rumo_> in your current directory
<ubuntu> i am on live cd
<ubuntu> read that cant do dd from active disk
<Rumo_> you can mount a partion and put it there
<ubuntu> or when apps or OS is running frm it
<ubuntu> Rumo_: u have few mins for me<
<ubuntu> ?
<Rumo_> you can't copy a mounted partition but you can copy a partition to a mounted partition
<Rumo_> yes
<Rumo_> inside the directory tree
<shane__> I'm still haveing trouble installing realplayer, I don't know how to use apt very well I guess.
<shane__> where do I type the command $ sudo apt-get install realplay
<BluesKaj> err why realplayer...there are better ones
<ubuntu> Rumo_: so i will tell u i  have hdb3 as root and hdb4 as home
<shane__> cause I'm new and don't know any better
<Rumo_> ok
<shane__> what else is there?
<h3sp4wn> !commercial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about commercial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h3sp4wn> realplay is in the canocial commercial repositories
<ubuntu> if i make iso file of hdb3 to hdb4 how large it will be as big as whole partition?
<h3sp4wn> you would need to enable them (probably there is a factoid
<Rumo_> ubuntu: simple: the size of the partition
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu: iso is for cd's not linux partitions
<ubuntu> lets say i have 10 gb root then  iso  will  have 10 gb?
<Rumo_> yes
<ubuntu> ah
<Rumo_> dd makes a bitwise copy of a partition
<ubuntu> is there any command that can only backup files and not also free space?
<Rumo_> sure
<Rumo_> you can use tar for example
<ubuntu> so  if i use tar
<ubuntu> the end file will  be like 2 GB and not 10 GB?
<Rumo_> depends
<Rumo_> may well be
<True_Friend> I want to install java plugin for swiftfox 2.1 on kubuntu edgy i have java 6 plz guide me to install plugin manually
<ubuntu> Rumo_: so i use tar is best for this?
<Rumo_> i don't know if it is best for it
<Rumo_> the easiest method is dd - but it needs lots of space
<ubuntu> well my   home folder is 100 GB
<ubuntu> :D
<goodthing> pics of 8K for question purposes are allowed here right?
<Rumo_> i would use dd
<ubuntu> well but i want only files backup not free space :/
<hatta> dd will copy the partition bit for bit, which isn't what he wants
<hatta> tar will archive all your files
<ubuntu> and sbackup suite
<ubuntu> or wat is that
<hatta> but it will be up to you to recreate your partitions in the event of a disaster
<ubuntu> is also for kubuntu ?
<Rumo_> ubuntu: don't know many backup tools
<Rumo_> i
<h3sp4wn> dd if=/dev/hda conv=sync,noerror bs=64k | gzip -c (you can do that)
<Rumo_> i'm only using tar -cvzf, tar -cvjf and dd
<ubuntu> Rumo_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/SimpleBackupSuite
<Rumo_> i think h3sp4wn as the answer for you
<Rumo_> it will take quite some time, though
<ubuntu> so it will only backup files or whole partition?
<Rumo_> it will backup the whole partition and compress the image
<h3sp4wn> compress it to stdout though - gzip -c > image.gz to save to a file
<goodthing> the structure of this setting here is weird to me -> http://img363.imageshack.us/img363/7417/foo1st9.png
<Rumo_> i don't speak dutch ;-)
<goodthing> it should tell me something different than the x, i assume
<goodthing> no it's not about the text
<ubuntu> so i just use DD and then compress with gzip right?
<Rumo_> yeah, you can zip it afterwards too
<ubuntu> thx i wil try
<h3sp4wn> there is dump as well
<goodthing> i mean the lines inside the checkbox, i have no clue about that
<Rumo_> or dd_rescue if the partition is broken - saved my life yesterday ;-)
<ubuntu> :D
<Rumo_> don't know either, goodthing
<goodthing> :)
<DaSkreech> jhutchins: Thanks
<Rumo_> i think it's just because it's a text setting, goodthing
<ubuntu> well Rumo_ wat is better to use GUI or try a bit with terminal?
<Rumo_> ubuntu: i would use the terminal
<Rumo_> but it's your choice
<Rumo_> i don't trust GUIs when it comes to backups
* cc-dash is away: bin mal einen moment weg ...
<h3sp4wn> I have only used dd to clone when I was using identical sized disks
<ubuntu> Rumo_: is it possible to backup through dd/tar also NTFS partitions?
<Rumo_> sure
<Rumo_> it copies every single bit so it does not depend on the partition type
<Rumo_> correct me if i'm wrong...
<h3sp4wn> I only know for certain it works when the partition size is the same
<h3sp4wn> (I always copied the bootsector also though)
<h3sp4wn> disk size sorry
<Rumo_> yeah, if you copy it to another partition
<Rumo_> but if you copy it to a file, it's ok, and it does not depend on disk size afaik
<Rumo_> i mirrored my ubuntu installation to another partition on the same disk to install feisty
<h3sp4wn> so if you do dd if=/dev/hda5 of=backup.img then that is ok (and you can just put it back with dd also ?)
<h3sp4wn> because the partition table is not involved
<ubuntu> Rumo_: wat does this mean plz tar -cvpzf /backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /?
<Rumo_> yes h3sp4wn
<ubuntu> that it wont backup lost+found mnt and sys?
<ubuntu> and where do i set location of end tar?
<h3sp4wn> proc and sys you don't want to back up - mnt not either you probably don't want to backup /media either
<GalaZ> hi guys.. have anyone the ATI?
<ubuntu> yeah but how can i set end destination of that file?
<rcrook> When doing a full backup remember to be in single user mode.
<Rumo_> ubuntu -c create -v verify -p don't know yet -z zip -f file -exclude exclude directory  and finally /: whole directory tree
<Rumo_> you should --exclude=/home, too
<ubuntu> ah
<Rumo_> -p is same permissions
<Rumo_> ok
<GalaZ> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntu> so i am not retarted then after i type tar -cvpzf /backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys / for example  i need to wrrite where i want the backup to be saved?
<Rumo_> yes ubuntu
<ubuntu> and Rumo_ that tar i should do from livecd or installed linux?
<Rumo_> you should use /backup.tgz because otherwise you would not need to exclude it
<ubuntu> kk
<Rumo_> doesn't matter
<ubuntu> i give it a try
<ubuntu> need to go now will be back in few mins
<raeez> I Need help with my ATI card before I go crazy!!!!!!!! :(
<ubuntu> hi
<raeez> Has anybody here installed the propriety ati drivers?
<raeez> and got 3d accelleration to work (and opengl without shearing) ?
<Tm_T> Sure, many of us.
<Tm_T> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntu> anywhere speak spanish
<Tm_T> Checked already?
<Tm_T> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ubuntu> gracias ubotu
<raeez> thanks TmT i havent tried that link out yet
<raeez> thanks Tm_T i havent tried that link out yet
<ubuntu> soy nuevo conoces algun canal en espaol ubotu
<ubuntu> enviamelo porfa
<compgood> anyone know anything about using pipes? (not pipes in the console, but pipes using the pipe() function for ipc)
<GalaZ> hi guys.. have anyone the ATI?
<LjL> !es | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<GalaZ> !it | kubuntu
<ubotu> kubuntu: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubuntu> gracias muy amable,
<GalaZ> hi guys.. have anyone the ATI?
<GalaZ> can anyone help me to install an ATI Graphic Card?
<pointy> quick question: I should be able to connect to a sftp server with fish://<ip address>:<port> right?
<Rumo_> yes pointy
<h3sp4wn> sshfs or shfs is as nice though
<Lam_> i popped in a cd into my drive and it stalled during mounting or something, and when i tried to eject it just now, the green light blinks repeatedly. is there a way to force cancel the mount via terminal?'
<erhanr> !ati  GalaZ
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati  galaz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erhanr> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pointy> thx
<Lam_> !umount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GalaZ> erhanr: this guide is for ubuntu or kubuntu?
<erhanr> Galaz must be same
<GalaZ> g
<GalaZ> ala@Gala-Desktop:~$ fglrxinfo
<GalaZ> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<GalaZ> OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.
<GalaZ> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 20060815 AGP 1x TCL
<GalaZ> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.3 Mesa 6.5.1)
<h3sp4wn> Why do you want fglrx ? you won't have aiglx then
<h3sp4wn> r300 is working by the looks of it
<h3sp4wn> (just get rid of fglrx to remove the diverts and it will be fine)
<GalaZ> h3sp4wn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<GalaZ> is in the guide :|
<h3sp4wn> You only need fglrx if the other drivers are not working well enough for you
<GalaZ> and so what command i need to do for install?
<h3sp4wn> You need to install fglrx possibly - what do you want fglrx for ?
<dan_> Qualcuno ha installato limewire?
<h3sp4wn> uninstall fglrx sorry
<Little_Eagle> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Little_Eagle> !it
<h3sp4wn> That is a stupid factoid
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<h3sp4wn> and doesn't take any account of the fact that fglrx is rarely necessary <=X850
<dan_> did anyone install limewire? (is it right?)
<Little_Eagle> h3sp4w3:  Are we going to debate the need for real ATI drivers?
<GalaZ> h3sp4wn: how can i disinstal fglrx?
<h3sp4wn> GalaZ: sudo aptitude purge fglrx~i
<h3sp4wn> Little_Eagle: real ? anything less than <=X850 works fine with r300
<GalaZ> h3sp4wn
<GalaZ> and now?
<GalaZ> for my drivers ati what i need to do?
<h3sp4wn> GalaZ: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<h3sp4wn> GalaZ: please don't pm me
<GalaZ> grep?
<h3sp4wn> open a terminal
<GalaZ> gala@Gala-Desktop:~$ grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<GalaZ>         Driver      "kbd"
<GalaZ>         Driver      "mouse"
<GalaZ>         Driver      "wacom"
<GalaZ>         Driver      "wacom"
<GalaZ>         Driver      "wacom"
<GalaZ>         Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"
<GalaZ>         Driver      "ati"
<GalaZ>         Driver      "fglrx"
<GalaZ> sorry wrong
<GalaZ> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<GalaZ> h3sp4wn: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4459/
<h3sp4wn> GalaZ: probably easier to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Little_Eagle> It looks to me like he's got both.
<h3sp4wn> It does to me also
<h3sp4wn> if you really want fglrx you can use kano's install script
<GalaZ> h3sp4wn i need a stuff for work my games... with wine
<raeez> @apt-fix
<raeez> !apt-fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raeez> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<h3sp4wn> GalaZ: buy nvidia then
<h3sp4wn> GalaZ: wget -Nc -O/usr/local/bin/install-fglrx-debian.sh http://kanotix.com/files/install-fglrx-debian.sh
<h3sp4wn> GalaZ: actually first run sudo -i
<kosmo_> hi somone can help me to mount my new hardisk
<kosmo_> ?
<h3sp4wn> GalaZ: chmod 755 /usr/local/bin/install-fglrx-debian.sh
<raeez> Does everybody have poor performance on an ati card?
<h3sp4wn> GalaZ: install-fglrx-debian.sh
<h3sp4wn> raeez: ati's driver suck other than the r200 cards that are very old
<kosmo_> ok i add new hardisk in the /dev/hdb how i can mount it
<kosmo_> ?
<raeez> I have an ATI X1900XTX :(
<h3sp4wn> is it formatted?
<jonathan__> anyone here know how to get broadcom wireless cards working?  I'm totally new to this, so go slow
<kosmo_> yes
<kosmo_> h3sp4wn
<hatta> don't worry jonathan__ we'll be gentle since it's your first time
<kosmo_> i format it in the install
<raeez> how are the opensource drivers compared to the prop drivers?
<BluesKaj> ati cards can work on some stuff depending on the drivers
<jonathan__> thanks
<timster> Whats the best logon screen manager?
<kosmo_> i want to mount it but it dont in the /etc/fstab
<kosmo_> file
<h3sp4wn> raeez: good for playing games in windows though (my brother has an X1950XTX)
<h3sp4wn> decent picture quality
<raeez> h3sp4wn my X1900XTX is killer in windows but it sux in linux
<GalaZ> i've ATI Radeon 9800 pRo 256mb
<h3sp4wn> I have used an ati radeon 9800pro with the free drivers fine
<h3sp4wn> also with fglrx
<kosmo_> h3sp4wn
<kosmo_> so you know how to help me
<timster> Whats the best kdm theme manager?
<kosmo_> ?
<Little_Eagle> kosmo_: mkdir /whatever  && mount -t auto /dev/hdb1 /whatever
<BluesKaj> raeez, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-c966b2cb7c82944d6883f27a2896725db3b90a3a
<GalaZ> root@Gala-Desktop:~# chmod 755 /usr/local/bin/install-fglrx-debian.sh
<GalaZ> root@Gala-Desktop:~# install-fglrx-debian.sh
<GalaZ> Error: No KANOTIX found. Do not ask for support!
<GalaZ> Error: Can`t be run within X! Use a text console (ALT-CTRL-F1)
<GalaZ> root@Gala-Desktop:~#
<Little_Eagle> replace auto with whatever type (ext3 etc) it is.
<jonathan__> I found a program called ndiswrapper, but I have no idea how to use it to make the drivers work on the wireless card
<Little_Eagle> and use sudo first
<h3sp4wn> GalaZ: run it from text console
<h3sp4wn> GalaZ: alt + ctrl + f1
<raeez> GalaZ thanks but ive done that
<raeez> I still get choppy video playing in xine,mplayer and any opengl situation
<h3sp4wn> GalaZ: (you will need to run sudo -i there)
<kosmo_> kosmo@kosmo-pc:/media$ sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /dev/hdb1
<kosmo_> mount: /dev/hdb1 is not a block device
<GalaZ> now still downloading a stuff ati
<kosmo_> 
<kosmo_> eagle
<kosmo_> what i need to do
<h3sp4wn> GalaZ: Is it running in the text console now ?
<GalaZ> no
<jonathan__> anyone kow how to make broadcom wireless cards work?
<GalaZ> only in alt+ctrl+1
<Little_Eagle> kosmo_: then it isn't hdb1.  You sure it's hdb and not hbc?
<kosmo_> yes
<h3sp4wn> GalaZ: that is what I ment (ctrl alt f1)
<kosmo_> i am sure
<kosmo_> how i can check it
<kosmo_> ?
<h3sp4wn> GalaZ: at some point it will kill and restart X (and after that the drivers should be working right)
<Little_Eagle> well, your system isn't seeing it.
<GalaZ> when download is finished what i need to do?
<kosmo_> i am sure that is a hdb
<h3sp4wn> sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<h3sp4wn> GalaZ: Nothing it takes care of fixing xorg.conf etc
<kosmo_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<h3sp4wn> GalaZ: (and if it doesn't it should
<kosmo_> sec i show you in the pastebin
<Little_Eagle> please
<kosmo_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4463/
<kosmo_> look
<kosmo_> Little_Eagle:
<Little_Eagle> aha,  same command as above but hdb3 insead of hdb1
<kosmo_> oooo
<kosmo_> right
<hazard> Anyone know of any linux software that will allow for control of sony ACPI fan controllers?
<Little_Eagle> I'm suprised kano's script would work.  Know what he's doing now that kanotix is dead.  Is he going to help with Sidux?
<crube> I've been using Linux for a while now, and I thought of a couple of things: Is there a defragmentation tool, or do I even need one? And do I ever need to run a virus scan, and is there a good program for that?
<h3sp4wn> Little_Eagle: he fixed it for ubuntu quite a while ago
<uhahaha> selam .... Trk varm..?
<h3sp4wn> Little_Eagle: next kanotix will be based on feisty I think
<Little_Eagle> !tk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hazard> crube: no, and unlikely.
<uhahaha> bir soru soracam bu kubuntu ilee...
<crube> hazard: alright thanks
<nagyv> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<nagyv> !tr | uhahaha
<ubotu> uhahaha: please see above
<uhahaha> yaa ben ikinci hardiski tantamadm.. giremiyorum ikinci hardiskin iine... nasl yapabilirm yardm edebilecek varm acaba
<jhutchins> Who was it who was looking to put video on his iPod?
<Little_Eagle> TR? Shame on me.
<jhutchins> http://handbrake.m0k.org/
<nagyv> :)
<Lars_G> Riddell: Are you around sire?
<ubuntu> !sk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nagyv> ubuntu: it can happen that there is no slovakian ubuntu local community
<ubuntu> nagyv:  u from svk?
<nagyv> ubuntu: Hungary :)
<ubuntu> :D
<Lars_G> I guess he's not around but I'll wait so I can be a prick to him :)
<ubuntu> hmm if i wanna backup my root forlder with tar should i exclude /dev?
<Lars_G> ubuntu: A simpler way would be to tell it to keep to your original device (not traverse to other mounts).
<Lars_G> ubuntu: Thought, you might want to backup dev's structure (but not file contents :))
<ubuntu> Lars_G:  so u think i shhould back my root folder on my root folder? :)
<ubuntu> Lars_G:  so do i need to backup /dev and its files or no?
<Lars_G> ubuntu: You shouldn't listen to me on backups. sorry man
<nagyv> ubuntu: you can also make an image file from your root partition, in this case it is much easier to put it back
<ubuntu> with dd?
<nagyv> no, with partimage
<Alzi2> How to get Konqueror's fonts in webpages to get bigger? anyone?
<ubuntu> hmm wanna use either dd, tar or anything else
<hatta> put your face closer to the screen
<ubuntu> wanna see power of shell :p
<nagyv> but for this the partition has to be unmounted, so it is a good idea to use a live CD, that has partimage installed -> Knoppix
<ubuntu> i have livecd ubuntu :S
<ubuntu> kubuntu
<nagyv> Alzi2: you can set it under the settings, but probably Ctrl + will also work
<Little_Eagle> Alzi2: Tools -> Configure Konquerer click Appearance.  ctrl+ for just that page.
<Alzi2> Little_Eagle: I tried that one but that didn't help.
<nagyv> ubuntu: Knoppix is also a KDE based Live CD, give it a try
<Little_Eagle> Alzi2: Which website?  Paste link.
<Alzi2> Little_Eagle: Every. Or do i have to restart Konq?
<ubuntu> nagyv:  hmm who cares i will try with tar was talking with guys  here  2 hours ago
<Alzi2> Little_Eagle: I tried restarting. Didn 't help, either.
<Little_Eagle> msg Alzi2 Shouldn't have to restart.
<nagyv> Alzi2: you can also do it if you have a mouse wheel, Ctrl+wheel up
<Little_Eagle> one little slash!
<Azzco> Hi, I've messed up a bit here. I acctidenticly made kate the standar app to read html.
<Little_Eagle> I am going to stop sending private messages.  I have no secrets.
<nagyv> Azzco: not a bed idea! :)
<Alzi2> nagyv: That's temporary
<nagyv> bad
<nagyv> Alzi2: that's true :)
<kosmo_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Alzi2> Little_Eagle: You mean "character size" right?
<Little_Eagle> Alzi2: Same problem with firefox?
<Alzi2> nagyv: Yeah, not a bed idea! just a little sleepy and comfy! but not bed!
<Alzi2> Little_Eagle: No.
<Azzco> I haven't got a clue on how to switch back so I can browse the web in konqueror..
<kosmo_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4467/
<kosmo_> somone
<kosmo_> can tell me what i need to do
<Alzi2> Little_Eagle: Ctrl+ works though
<kosmo_> do fix that error
<Alzi2> Little_Eagle: So does mousewheel up
<kosmo_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4467/
<eisma> i just installed xemacs through synaptic, how do i get it on my applications menu?
<Little_Eagle> Should be under settings, configure, appearence.  Font size.
<Newuser> Umm, I am having trouble trying to install a program called SuperKaramba
<Azzco> Newuser: What is the problem?
<Alzi2> Little_Eagle: YES I GOT IT FIXED! it was under fonts.
<nagyv> eisma: it can happen that you have to log out/log in
<ubuntu> is /sys important for backup? :S
<Alzi2> Little_Eagle: The small letters were the only reason i was using Opera
<eisma> nagyv: that's it?
<nagyv> eisma: yes, what?
<Little_Eagle> I like opera, but I don't like that it isn't open.
<eisma> nagyv that's all i have to do for xemacs to show up on my applications menu, is to log out then in?
<h3sp4wn> Its good that opera static can run on amd64
<nagyv> eisma: yes
<Alzi2> It runs on my wii.
<ubuntu>  /sys is important for backup someone plz
<kosmo_> [23:05]  <kosmo_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4467/
<kosmo_> [23:05]  <kosmo_> somone
<kosmo_> [23:05]  <kosmo_> can tell me what i need to do
<d03boy> anyone know how I connect to a VPN via kubuntu?
<kosmo_> to fix that error
<Little_Eagle> I was shocked when I clicked on a torrent and opera leeched without opening anything else.
<h3sp4wn> d03boy: what type of vpn ?
<Newuser> Well, I cant install it (I am used to the windows *.exe installation) and I downloaded the package itself. I tried to use Synaptic Package manager and its not listed.
<d03boy> h3sp4wn, no clue...
<h3sp4wn> there is loads of types
<d03boy> how do I check? its my school's vpn
<h3sp4wn> ask them ?
<Azzco> Newuser: have you checked the ubuntu wiki?
<Alzi2> How to set the engine Kaffeine uses?
<Alzi2> It does not list mplayer. Only the embedded mplayer plugin in konqueror.
<Azzco> You might need to edit the repositorys
<h3sp4wn> !info kvpnc
<ubotu> kvpnc: vpn clients frontend for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5.1-1 (edgy), package size 1374 kB, installed size 3924 kB
<Little_Eagle> kosmo_: try auto instead of ext3.  But what did you format it as?
<Newuser> Well, I tried that and I dont know how to get it to fetch the file itself
<kosmo_> ext3
<h3sp4wn> maybe try that - maybe you need ipsec or maybe openvpn or maybe some other type of vpn
<Alzi2> How to set the engine Kaffeine uses?
<Alzi2> It does not list mplayer. Only the embedded mplayer plugin in konqueror.
<h3sp4wn> kaffeine can only use xine I think not mplayer
<Little_Eagle> I would suggest you format it again if you can't mount it and you KNOW that it's ext3.
<Alzi2> it should be able to...
<Little_Eagle> of course that would mean you loose anything there.
<Little_Eagle> damn I can't type.
<Little_Eagle> lose.
<fernando> someone know the repository for the nvidia legacy drivers??
<Alzi2> h3sp4wn: it should be able to..
<kosmo_> eagle
<kosmo_> i dont format it as type
<kosmo_> in cfdisk
<kosmo_> its type linux
<Azzco> Newuser: I see it in adept...
<Newuser> It keeps telling me that the file has moved permanately when I tried that
<eisma> nagyv i even rebooted my machine, and it didn't show up anywhere
<eisma> i get this message when i try to compile c++
<eisma> g++ hw1.cpp -o hw1
<eisma> /bin/bash: g++: command not foun
<eisma> how do i fix this?
<nagyv> eisma: it's strange, as far as i know it should show up, but it can happen that you will have to wait a bit. If you are impatient, then you can add it to the desired location with kmenuedit
<nagyv> eisma: you have to install the build-essential(s) package
<nagyv> !build-essentials | eisma
<ubotu> eisma: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<fernando> someone know the repository for the nvidia legacy drivers??
<nagyv> !nvidia | fernando
<ubotu> fernando: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntu> guys if i want to backup do hdb4 and it is not mounted do i need to mount it?
<nagyv> ubuntu: it depends on the way you would like to backup it. with tar it has to be mounted.
<Alarm> hello, i try to change the swappines. but i get the following error: salarm@rockpc:~$ sudo echo 30 >  /proc/sys/vm/swappiness bash: /proc/sys/vm/swappiness: Permission denied
<sorush20> anyone here know of a good service menu for kubuntu to allow me to make a new compression package ?
<nagyv> ubuntu: with partimage it should not be mounted
<fernando> thanks obutu :-)
<d03boy> cool. im on my vpn now haha
<d03boy> using the pptpconfig program
<nagyv> ubuntu: sorry, I was wrong it has to be mounted too
<sorush20> like create a zip package with options etc?
<ubuntu> nagyv:  i will have to DL knoppix and am too lazyfor it and wanna have it done today :S
<nagyv> ubuntu you just don't have to use it (set it read-only)
<Alzi2> Let me be more specific: I need to play FLV files with KDE. How?
<nagyv> ubuntu: no prob
<ubuntu> nagyv:  :D and how do i set read-only? :D
<nagyv> ubuntu: khmm, ... I don't really know, just on Knoppix
<Little_Eagle> kosmo_: Your hdb3 is defined but not formatted.
<kosmo_> how i formatted it
<jhutchins> ubuntu: in the mount command, in the fstab entry, or in a GUI.
<kosmo_> but mount command not work
<kosmo_> five me the command
<kosmo_> plz
<jhutchins> kosmo_: mkfs -t <type> /dev/hdb3
<ubuntu> so if i have hdb4 as home and hdb3 as root and want backup root with tar i need to mount hdb4 and type tar -cvpzf /backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=/home /dev/hdb4/home/xxx so it will be stored at my home folder?
<jhutchins> kosmo_: fdisk and cfdisk create the partition, mkfs creates the filesystem and formats it.
<Little_Eagle> kosmo_: mk2fs -j /dev/hdb3
<kosmo_>  mk2fs -j /dev/hdb3
<jhutchins> ubuntu: Um, no.
<kosmo_> oops
<kosmo_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4471/
<ubuntu> jhutchins:  and how plz :/
<Little_Eagle> you can do it twice.
<kosmo_> look at this error
<jhutchins> kosmo_: Looks good to me ;)
<jhutchins> ubuntu: Patience, please, multi-tasking heavily.
<kosmo_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4471/
<jhutchins> kosmo_: fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<kosmo_> are you look at this error
<ubuntu> jhutchins:  i know
<jhutchins> ubuntu: Ok: you want to back up /home, right?
<ck_42> Not sure if I missed a package or what...but where's the KDE Admin Console deal?  Need to add a printer.
<ubuntu> no root
<jhutchins> ubuntu: Ah, you want to back up _everything_.
<ubuntu> and that  final tar file is stored at my home fodler
<ubuntu> well no home
<ubuntu> only system
<ubuntu> :p
<ubuntu> root
<jhutchins> Ok.  Easy enough.
<pixelation> is there a kde proggy that is like Nvu (which is totally gnome?)
<Little_Eagle> kosmo_: looks fishy to me.  fdisk says it's there.
<kosmo_> ok
<kosmo_> i change now i formatted it
<kosmo_> what now
<jhutchins> first, the backup file /backup.tgz would be in root, so you want something like just backup.tgz (for the dir you're in) or ~/backup.tgz for your home dir.
<pixelation> Nvu (gnome software) works very similar to dreamweaver, is there a KDE equivelent?
<jhutchins> next, your source should just be / .
<Little_Eagle> kosmo_: if it's formatted, then you can mount it.
<jhutchins> ubuntu: You probably want to exclude /dev and /tmp as well.
<jhutchins> kosmo_: now you should be able to mount it.
<Little_Eagle> don't do /proc either.
<kosmo_> ok
<Little_Eagle> kosmo_: you all set now?
<ubuntu> jhutchins:  i want exclude /mnt /dev /media /home /lost+found /tmp but tell me
<ubuntu> which i should and i shouldnt
<kosmo_> yes
<kosmo_> but what i need to type
<kosmo_> in the
<kosmo_> /etc/fstab
<jhutchins> ubuntu: also exclude /sys and /proc
<kosmo_> for this mount in the start
<Little_Eagle> I thought you said you DIDN'T want it in the fstab.
<jhutchins> kosmo_: Where do you want to mount it?
<ubuntu> jhutchins: so i will start with mounting root and home folder right?
<kosmo_> /media/hdb3
<Little_Eagle> jhutchins: You tell him.  I am going to go get a snack.
<jhutchins> echo "/dev/hdb3 /media/hdb3 defaults,noatime 1 1" >> /etc/fstab
<fernando> ubotu: I can install the nvidia legacy drivers, because even after I have enable all the restricted repostories (and of course update the data base) I can see any legacy drivers
<jhutchins> kosmo_: ^
<eisma> where can in install and download other themes for ubuntu?
<jhutchins> make sure that's >>
<Alzi2> How to add an entry to the menu in Konqueror that will convert FLV files for me using ffmpeg?
<jhutchins> kosmo_: Probably a good idea to cp /etc/fstab fstab.bac
<jhutchins> kosmo_: BEFOER you do that echo.
<jhutchins> (Now I tell him...)
<ubuntu> jhutchins:  when i want to mount hdb3 mount: can't find /dev/hda5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<fernando> someone know how to find the nvidia-glx-legacy drivers??
<jhutchins> ubuntu: Where do you want to mount it?
<ubuntu> af forgot
<fernando> I have already enable the restricted repositories and update the apt-get
<fernando> but anyway I don't see any nvidia-glx-legacy driver
<jhutchins> ubuntu: Something like "mount /dev/hdb3 /mnt/foo"
<jhutchins> ubuntu: If it's not defined in your fstab, you need to specify mount <what> <where> (at minimum).
<ubuntu> jhutchins:  got them mounted
<jhutchins> Excellent.
<fernando> someone know how to find the nvidia-glx-legacy drivers??I have already enable the restricted repositories and update the apt-get but anyway I don't see any nvidia-glx-legacy driver
<kosmo_> now its mount
<kosmo_> but no the partiton
<kosmo_> now work
<jhutchins> kosmo_: You sure it's mounted?  Does "mount" list it?
<kosmo_> /dev/hdb1 on /media/hdb3 type ext3 (rw)
<kosmo_> in the mount command
<jhutchins> touch /media/hdb3/foo; ls /media/hdb3
<kosmo_> its work
<kosmo_> only in sudo
<kosmo_> not good
<jhutchins> sudo chmod a+rwx /media/hdb3
<ubuntu> now need to specify wat to backup so i will start with tar -cvpzf /backup.tgz --exclude=/dev --exclude=/proc --exclude=/home --exclude=/lost+found /mnt/hdb4/home/xxx ???
<Tm_T> fernando: It's in multiverse.
<jhutchins> ubuntu: Isn't it already mounted as /home?
<kosmo_> now i can
<kosmo_> jhutchins:
<ubuntu> jhutchins:  dunno
<jhutchins> ubuntu: "mount" will tell you.
<fernando> tm_T where ist?
<ubuntu> jhutchins:  wat to type mount wat
<jhutchins> ubuntu: Just "mount".
<jhutchins> It seems like --exclude=/home conflicts with /mnt/hdb4/home.
<ubuntu> jhutchins:
<ubuntu> /dev/hdb4 already mounted or /mnt/hdb4 busy
<ubuntu> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdb4 is already mounted on /mnt/hdb4
<fernando> Tm_T: do you know the repository???
<ubuntu> jhutchins: i just want to have image to be saved at /mnt/hdb4/home/myusername
<Tm_T> fernando: Err, sure.
<Tm_T> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Tm_T> http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/misc/nvidia-glx-legacy
<fernando> Tm_T: thanks a lot :-)
<ubuntu> jhutchins:  can u help me plz?
<ubuntu> jhutchins:  wat am i doing wrong?
<Little_Eagle> kosmo_: Work now?
<kosmo_> right
<jhutchins> ubuntu: You're not holding your tounge right.
<kosmo_> thanks guys
<kosmo_> =[
<kosmo_> =] [
<kosmo_> =] 
<ubuntu> :/
<jhutchins> ubuntu: It's a little daunting to figure out.
<jhutchins> I think this is what you want:
<ubuntu> jhutchins:  just ask i will try to asnwer
<ZmAY> hello, i am having cd burning problems in K3B (error 255), any help?
<jhutchins> tar -czvf /mnt/hdb4/home/myusername/backup.tgz / --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/dev --exclude=/tmp --exclude=/sys --exclude=/proc
<jhutchins> That make sense?
<cgeo> hello!anybody knows a lan messaging software working both in linux and windows???
<GalaZ> h3sp4wn: i've installed the drivers... and when the pc is rebooted i was a big error resolution 1280x1024 and when i've does login turn to 1024x748 then i can't login
<jhutchins> ubuntu: You may need to put the / after the excludes.
<hatta> cgeo, jabber
<cgeo> hatta:yes but as far as i know you must set up a server
<ubuntu> jhutchins:  oh i now know where i made mistake behind tar -cvzpf i need to put a location where image will be stored or a partiotion i want to make tgz from?
<jhutchins> cgeo: Windows Messaging Services will work.
<fernando> Tm_T: but do you know if I can add a repository instead a manual process??
<cgeo> jhutchins:where can i find this??
<jhutchins> tar -cf means tar create file, so the next thing you name is the file to create, full path.
<Little_Eagle> kopete can talk to just about any network.
<jhutchins> ubuntu: Then you specify the source to create it from.
<Lynoure> Is there some trick to get dvd menu to work after ripping the disk with original menus with k9copy?
<jhutchins> cgeo: Yes, look at kopete, that's what I was thinking of.
<jhutchins> cgeo: It's the windows pop-up message interface.
<sorush21> aren't there any good compression programs out there that allow selection of compression level?
<ubuntu> jhutchins:  so this tar -czvf /mnt/hdb4/home/myusername/backup.tgz / --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/dev --exclude=/tmp --exclude=/sys --exclude=/proc will make backup from /mnt/hdb4/home/myusername/backup.tgz ?
<Lynoure> I do see the original menu, but it is not interactive
<jhutchins> cgeo: You'll have to enable it in windows, and I don't know the status of whatever client for Windows is.
<d03boy> sorush21, does 7zip run on linux?
<ZmAY> anyone here for burning CDs problems
<jhutchins> ubuntu: ...will make a backup FROM / TO ...backup.tgz
<cgeo> jhutchins:so i can use this to send messages from my linux box to a windows computer??thanx a lot
<Lynoure> ZmAY: If you just tell what the problem is, someone might help you.
<ubuntu> jhutchins:  thx but both partiotions must be mounted
<ubuntu> ?
<jhutchins> cgeo: Yes, the service has to be enabled on the windows box.
<jhutchins> ubuntu: Yes.
<d13go> ?
<d13go> this is a chat beetween linux users?
<ubuntu> jhutchins:  and dont need i use tar -cvzpf instead of cvzf?
<d13go> i install linux kubuntu today sorry
<ZmAY> when i try to burn it in K3B it says: "No media, please insert ..." and then cdrecrot returned unexpected error 255
<jhutchins> d13go: This is support for kubuntu linux.
<fernando> how can I install a deb file??? is the nvidia-glx-legacy_1.0.7184+2.6.17.7-10.1_amd64.deb??
<jhutchins> d13go: Between users.
<d13go> ok.. thank you
<h3sp4wn> fernando: sudo dpkg -i nvidia-glx-legacy_1.0.7184+2.6.17.7-10.1_amd64.deb
<fernando> h3sp4wn: thanks
<Little_Eagle> fernando: click on it works.
<ubuntu> jhutchins:  and dont need i use tar -cvzpf instead of cvzf? just curious?
<gab_> holaaa
<gab_> alguien espaol
<ubuntu> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jhutchins> ubuntu: p is "preserve permissions", I believe it defaults that way...
<gab_> gracias
<Lynoure> ZmAY: Does it do that will any blank cd or have you just tried with one?
<ubuntu> jhutchins:  so i should not bother with it then thx man
<ZmAY> with all, not just one
<ZmAY> 3 days back worked fine
<Lynoure> ZmAY: What has changed since?
<jhutchins> ZmAY: What changed since then?
<jhutchins> Touche!  He's all yours Lynoure.
<ZmAY> maybe update -- not sure, nothing else
<excitatory> hey, could someone recommend a good web host?  all i need it for is image hosting, a small personal website (perhaps wordpress for this), a handful of email addresses with forwarding, subdomains, and at least 200gb of bandwidth..  (i've been doing it from my box at home, but i would really like to move it off my residential net connection)
<Little_Eagle> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubuntu> jhutchins:  one more question should i put there --exclude=/home ?
<Admiral_Chicago> excitatory: dreamhost. but thatt's offtopic
<excitatory> Admiral_Chicago: er sorry.. you're right.
<excitatory> thanks, though.
<Admiral_Chicago> excitatory: DH is pretty solid. you'll get that much bandwidth for ~10 USD a month
<ubuntu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ZmAY> Lynoure: any suggestions?
<ubuntu> jhutchins:  i got this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4485/
<Milo-> IRC-clients are unable to connect to ANY irc-networks.. how to fix? everything worked just fine before installing Kubuntu-Desktop package.
<ubuntu> jhutchins: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4485/
<fernando> I have install the legacy drivers of nvidia manually (sudo dppg -i drivers.deb) but.. if I try "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" then I get:
<fernando> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<fernando> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<Lynoure> ZmAY: I'm pretty sure the cause is something that has changed. But if you do not know what has, why not try plain cdrecord for recording? That succeeding or failing can help isolate the problem
<ubuntu> anyone can help me with backuping disk using tar?
<ZmAY> plain cdrercord for recording? - can u tell that with other words
<Milo-> IRC-clients are unable to connect to ANY irc-networks.. how to fix? everything worked just fine before installing Kubuntu-Desktop package. ANY HELP APPRECIATED!
<jhutchins> ubuntu: Sorry, I guess.  You decide what you want to exclude.  Since you've excluded /mnt there's no conflict.
<ubuntu> jhutchins:  i am on livecd
<ubuntu> jhutchins: so wat the problem then?
<jhutchins> ubuntu: Sorry, I don't have a complete picture of what you're doing.
<jhutchins> /dev/hdb4 is /home?
<ubuntu> jhutchins: tar -czvf /mnt/hdb4/home/xenol/backup.tgz / --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/dev --exclude=/tmp --exclude=/sys --exclude=/proc
<ubuntu> only this
<jhutchins> k.
<ubuntu> and it shows http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4485/
<jhutchins> Let me understand more about what you're doing.  I understand now you're on the live CD, trying to back up the system disk(s).
<ubuntu> jhutchins:  yeah root disk i have it as hdb3
<Little_Eagle> Milo-: Sounds to me like a firewall problem.  Check to make sure port 6667 is open.
<jhutchins> ubuntu: So when you boot to the disk, is /dev/hdb3 /home or is it /?
<ubuntu> jhutchins:  my home folder is hd4 and i want to have my tgz of hdb3 stored there
<ubuntu> jhutchins:  hdb3  is /
<jhutchins> ubuntu: these are both mounted now?
<ubuntu> jhutchins:  yeah hdb3 and also hdb4
<ubuntu> i just unmouted em
<jhutchins> ubuntu: Ok, try your command again, but: remove the lone / , then at the END of the command put /mnt/hdb3/
<Milo-> Little_Eagle yeah but this router is in "bridged" position and all ports should be enabled..
<Milo-> nothing has changed after installing kubuntu-desktop package
<jhutchins> ubuntu: WHups, wait...
* mjw- sighs, sorry about that :-P
<Little_Eagle> Milo-:  You on a live CD now?
<jhutchins> ubuntu: Tricky stuff this.  You don't want to exclude /mnt, you want to exclude /mnt/hdb3/mnt
<ubuntu> yeah
<ubuntu> so i need to put it there right?
<jhutchins> likewise with the other directories.
<Milo-> Little_Eagle nope, i'm on my own computer
<Milo-> helping my buddy with ubuntu installation stuff
<Little_Eagle> So why are you complaining?  You're on IRC.
<Milo-> he installed ubuntu but now he wants kde -_-
<jhutchins> ubuntu: You don't need to exclude /mnt/hdb3/home, because it's just a mount point.
<Lynoure> ZmAY: try burning a cd with cdrecord directly (sorry for the delay, it's midnight here and I was getting ready to sleep soon)
<ubuntu> jhutchins: so i need to add /mnt/hdb3/ before /sys /proc /tmp etc?
<jhutchins> ubuntu: You do want them munted.
<jhutchins> ubuntu: I would.
<ZmAY> dont know how
<jhutchins> ubuntu: THere's always more than one way to do it.
<mjw-> could anyone help with troubleshooting audio problems? (more specifically, not having any)
<ubuntu> jhutchins:  and wat with /mnt/hdb3/home need it there or no?
<Milo-> Little_Eagle because my friend needs to be able to connect as well -_-
<Milo-> but it's solved now
<mjw-> just did a fresh install on kubuntu
<Milo-> no idea what was wrong
<Milo-> but it's fixed
<ksnipa> anyone c++ programmers here familiar with libmtp?  I got mtp compiled and working fine, but when I try to make calls to its api from a script I keep getting reference errors on compile...
<jhutchins> ubuntu: you can look with ls /mnt/hdb3/home and see, should be empty.
<neil__> hi there everyone. day 3 and loving my kubuntu so far
<Little_Eagle> Milo-:  Magic!
<jhutchins> since /home is hdb4.
<Milo-> Little_Eagle indeed -_-
<Little_Eagle> neil__: Good for you.
<ubuntu> jhutchins:  ye
<Milo-> now is just his keyboard layout
<Milo-> -_-
<neil__> what is the best browser for kubuntu and is there a midi sequencer for it?
<Lynoure> ZmAY: I can point you to instructions. But first, did you cancel a burn before this one failing?
* jhutchins must go disassemble a dying server, back in a bit.
<just-this-time> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ZmAY> nop
<ubuntu> jhutchins:  so wat to do now?
<Little_Eagle> neil__: Browser choice is personal.  I use three.  As for sequencing software, enable your extra repositories and search with adept.
<neil__> what name would i search for?
<neil__> and what browsers are good?
<Lynoure> ZmAY: and if there is an option to use TAO as a writing mode, try that
<ZmAY> did
<ZmAY> same shit
<Little_Eagle> according to my search, muse looks promising.
<jhutchins> ubuntu: Um, did you try that command?
<ksnipa> neil__; I've always preferred firefox overall, but konqurer looks much better in kde
<ubuntu> jhutchins:  i added /mnt/hdb3 before those excludes and same stuff
<jott> neil__: opera, konqueror and firefox are good browsers..
<goodthing> neil__: konqueror kicks some serious ass though can be a little overwhelming for starters
<neil__> how do i get adept to open
<ZmAY> Lynoure: is there a way i can see which things were updated today?
<neil__> it doesnt seem to open just asks for my password then doesnt open
<jhutchins> ubuntu: Fire away!  The worst that can happen is you can fill up your target hard drive.
<ubuntu> jhutchins:  hmm i dont have permission?
<neil__> sudo passwd to change my root password or permissions?
<Little_Eagle> K-menu -> System -> Adept, or just press Alt-F2 and type kdesu adept
<ubuntu> jhutchins:  thx for help man i musst go sleep and think about
<ubuntu> jhutchins:  can tar be done from hdd where linux is made or i need to use livecd?
<Little_Eagle> neil, use your password, not root password
<ZmAY> Lynoure: or tell me the name of some other burning tools for linux
<neil__> cammand adept not found
<Little_Eagle> sudo passwd will enable the root account, and you don't want (or need) to do that.
<jhutchins> ubuntu: It can be done from the HD.  You have to think out what to exclude so you don't end up trying to tar the tar as you create it.
<ubuntu> ok gn
<neil__> nope still dont open
<just-this-time> ubuntu sudo solution view sounds strange but efficient
<Little_Eagle> neil__: are you the only user on the system and did you install it?
<ksnipa> neil__: sudo apt-get install adept
<just-this-time> !sudo | neil
<ubotu> neil: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Lynoure> ZmAY: There must be, but I cannot think of a way right now.
<Hoxxin> What is yout favorite digicamera program? i tried digikam but it seems a bit buggy with the camera
<Little_Eagle> just-this-time: I hated it at first.  Now I like it.
<just-this-time> ubuntu is ok for me  fedora was  and maybe still is for a beginner
<just-this-time> fedoar was a nightmare I mean for beginners
<just-this-time> and maybe still is
<neil__> no idea i cant get the darn thing to open. i have the icon in the bottom right task bar but i enter my password and it just takes it and nothing happens
<just-this-time> open what eexactly neil
<neil__> adept
<just-this-time> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Little_Eagle> Adept should be installed by default.
<ZmAY> Lynoure: ok, can u just tell me how to burn with cdrecord
<hatta> cdresord file.iso
<just-this-time> hw does neil check if installed Little_Eagle ?
<hatta> cdrecord file.iso
<hatta> couldn't be easier
<neil__> its in the taskbar but it wont open. it asks for my password then when i enter it it just goes away and nothing happens.
<crazy_penguin> Good night all!
<just-this-time> adept I mean Little_Eagle
<Hoxxin> So can anyone suggest a good digicamera program, not digikam
<just-this-time> right neil . go figure
<just-this-time> linux has that oddities
<TheGateKeeper> http://penguinslair.org/wiki/index.php/Command_line_Burning
<just-this-time> firefox jums like that on some not fully installed graphic cards
<neil__> if my permissions are messed up by sudo how do i fix them?
<just-this-time> jumps
<hatta> what do you need a digicam program for? Just plug it in, mount it and use it like a USB key
<hatta> no special software required
<Little_Eagle> locate adept returns quite a bit of info...
<just-this-time> neil do you know howto kill apps from konsole ?
<just-this-time> then ensure privileges with kdesu neil
<neil__> no this is day 3 with this operating system. i am a newby
<just-this-time> !kdesu | neil
<ubotu> neil: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<TheGateKeeper> just-this-time, use killall
<Little_Eagle> I did say that.
<Lynoure> ZmAY: I'm not sure ubuntu has any other graphical cd burners for KDE. The distribution is quite focused in best-of-breed. cdrecord can be confusing to use if you are not used of doing things on the command line. But the basic form of the command is   sudo cdrecord dev=/dev/yourcdburnerdevice speed=6 -v somedisc.iso
<Little_Eagle> Don't use apt-get either.  Use aptitude instead.
<just-this-time> what apt command in konsole will give me a short explanation of a package?
<neil__> how do i fix my permissions file if its corrupt?
<just-this-time> Little_Eagle: i use apt-get all the time
<Little_Eagle> apt-cache show packagename
<just-this-time> tyvm Little_Eagle
<neil__> i have used sudo and apt-get both so mabey my permission files are screwed and thats my problem
<Little_Eagle> read: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<Little_Eagle> neil, paste your error.
<ubuntu_> hi, currently using a live kubuntu cd to repair a windows laptop.. im trying to get access to the hardrive; when i mount i dont have permission to se files, ive tried several chmod attempts to enble be access but no luck. how may i get full acess to this hardrive from kubuntu. what is the root password on a live cd?
<Little_Eagle> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<neil__> i dont get an error just i enter my password and nothing happens.
<Little_Eagle> neil__: what happens if you try from a terminal?
<neil__> just a second i will try it.
<just-this-time> I will transfer most used  goodies (links) to my http://del.icio.us
<neil__> kdesu adept right?
<Little_Eagle> yep
<jhutchins> !sudo | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<neil__> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<neil__>   Major opcode:  144
<neil__>   Minor opcode:  3
<just-this-time> ubuntu_ change /nick  add some personality
<neil__>   Resource id:  0x0
<neil__> Failed to open device
<just-this-time> !paste |nei
<ubotu> nei: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<neil__> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<neil__>   Major opcode:  144
<ZmAY> Lynoure: fuckit, going to sleep, tnx anywhy
<neil__>   Minor opcode:  3
<neil__>   Resource id:  0x0
<neil__> Failed to open device
<neil__> xauth: (argv):1:  bad display name ":0.0" in "list" command
<neil__> kdesu (kdelibs): WARNING: No X authentication info set for display :0.0
<neil__> xauth: (argv):1:  bad display name ":0.0" in "list" command
<just-this-time> !paste | neil
<neil__> kdesu (kdelibs): WARNING: No X authentication info set for display :0.0
<ubotu> neil: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Little_Eagle> neil__:  That;s because you don't have a wacom touchpad.  Paste it on pastbin
<ubuntu_> live kubuntu cd root password  any 1?
<neil__> i pasted it
<Lynoure> ZmAY: sleep well
<Little_Eagle> oh, it's called apept_manager.  Shows you how much I use it.
<Little_Eagle> now tell me the link to the pastebin.
* ubuntu_ :(
<neil__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4489/
<Little_Eagle> neil_: looks to me like you were root.
<_paul> Hello!
<neil__> ok so why didnt it open
<Little_Eagle> root can't get a graphical interface.
<neil__> ok so how do i become myself again?
<Little_Eagle> exit
<neil__> su neil
<Little_Eagle> but how did you become root?
<neil__> i dont know i am new to this
<_paul> Is there any way to copy an image to the KDE clipboard in firefox?
<neil__> mabey when i tried to set the root password by sudo su root passwd
<ubuntu_> anything other than chmod to enable me access to a folder?
<mjw--> can anyone help with accessing alsamixer?
<mjw--> I'm not able to get any sound out of my onboard intel hd audio :(
<mjw--> I'm not sure if it's muted or not
<mjw--> but when I type alsamixer in terminal I get an error saying I can't access the shared library
<Little_Eagle> I find that hard to beleive.  You must have given root a password.  Doesn't matter.  When you are prompted with a password screen from KDE, use YOUR password, not root password.
<ubuntu_> any1 know an efnet server so i can get some help
<Little_Eagle> google
<ubuntu_> yer kk
<Little_Eagle> neil__: no, that's not it, but if you sudo passwd, that will do it.
<soulrider> ubuntu_: can you use krfb ?
<Little_Eagle> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Little_Eagle> neil__: read that page.
<Little_Eagle> I need to go.  Beddy-bye time.  'night all.
<maverick> ola alguien de espaa?
<TheGateKeeper> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<markc> is it possible to import a normal sqlite db into kexi ?
<jim46> ciao a tutti
<jim46> qualkuno puo aiutarmi....
<_paul> irc://irc.mozilla.org/firefox
<_paul> Oops
<_paul> :S
<neil__> how do i reset my permissions file back to original incase its screwed up?
<just-this-time> hi resolutions low before graphics drivers
<D4rkly> how can i upgrade dapper to latest build ?
<just-this-time> when to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg before or after nvidia-glx install?
<neil__> how do i reset my permissions file so i can get into stuff again? i am locked out of my networking and everything
<just-this-time> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<just-this-time> Password:
<just-this-time> sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<word> neil__: do you still have root access? from there you can at least manually change things back through system settings
<neil__> i can get to root in terminal
<D4rkly> how can i upgrade dapper to latest build ?
<neil__> i am at root in the terminal now
<underdog5004> !dist_upgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dist_upgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neil__> <word> what do i do now that i am at root to reset my permissions?
<word> neil__: you don't need to be root in terminal you just need access you can go from kmenu->system settings->advanced->whatever to change permissions back
<dwidmann> just-this-time: try sudo nvidia-glx-config
<neil__> under system services or what would it be under? session manager?
<neil__> where in system settings /advanced do i reset my permissions?
<oleg> I have a problem: when multiple users are logged in and someone inserts a usb stick, ther users get access to it, leaving whoever inserted in denial
<phobiac> Geez, I seem to have an issue every week. Oh well it's expected when I'm constantly messing around with new programs. Anyway I'm getting an odd error (and because of it) sudo as well as kdesu don't work. When I type "sudo something" it says there's syntax errors in the sudoers files on lines 0-9, and says the sudoers file is /etc/sudoers..
<phobiac> oleg: It sounds like you have to change mounting permissions, but I can't recall where you would do that. You probably have to turn off the options that let things be readable to the group.
<dwidmann> phobiac: You'll need to boot in recovery mode and fix the sudoers file
<phobiac> dwidmann: When I boot in recovery mode I'll be able to read/write to the file? I have a live CD too if that might help.
<phobiac> Okay yeah, that logs me in as root.
<dwidmann> Yup
<phobiac> Well that's incredibly odd.
<ucordes> how can i get different keyboard layout ins kubuntu? (they seam to be not installed since i can't select them in control center. the list with keyboard layouts is just empty) if it is of any importance: i have ubuntu edgy installed and switched over to KDE by installing the packages kde and kubuntu-desktop
<ucordes> btw hi all :)
<phobiac> I think I should log this as a bug but I'm not sure how. Somehow the begining of my sudoers file has an error written to it.
<raeez> Help: I have installed beryl and now my kde desktop takes forever to load (the desktop in particular) and the desktop crashes after a few minutes. what can i do?
<flaccid0> ucordes: i can't remember, but the guys in #kde will if no luck here
<Ch1ppy> hello, I am running dual screens and I wish to have a second panel on my right screen.  Problem is, I want it to be tiny (24 px) instead of "Normal" (48 px?), and it will not resize.  Right clicking on the panel and selecting configure only brings me to a window that affects only the main panel...  Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<phobiac> ucordes: I had that issue. I had to put a symlink somewhere to fix it.
<BluesKaj> ucordes, i hate to state the obvious , but have you checked keyboards in system settings
<oleg> phobiac: Thats the problem: I need to find out how to change these permissions
<phobiac> ucordes: Give me five minutes and I should be able to find what Idid about.
<phobiac> oleg: I can't rememember how to. Try /msg the bot and investigsting with it.
<oleg> phobiac: I don't know how to use msg bot :(
<BluesKaj> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
#kubuntu 2007-02-07
<ucordes> BluesKaj: hehe thanks but the problem is there are no layouts available to select from as you can take from my question
<ucordes> phobiac: that's very kind i hope you can find it
<phobiac> ucordes: I'm going to need some more time, sorry.
<NiGhTcHiLd> i just downloaded kubuntu how would i go about to set it up
<chard_> how do i list rooms in linox
<havard> hi all. why do my documents look like crap when i "print to pdf" in kword?
<chard_> help please
<erhanr> chard_: ./help list
<NiGhTcHiLd> how do i install a different desktop enviroment
<chard_> ./help list
<ucordes> phobiac: could you email me when you found it? i have to part soon
<bum> can someone tell me how to revert to an older kernel
<erhanr> without "."
<soulrider> bum: is it still installed ?
<bum> yes it is
<Parkotron> bum: Is it selectable in GRUB at start up?
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> exactly
<soulrider> if grub never pops up[ press esc
<soulrider> and youll be able to select what kernel to user
<soulrider> use*
<bum> i have set it to boot into it from the grub menu, but i need to install nvidia drivers with it
<phobiac> ucordes: You still here?
<ucordes> yep
<ucordes> did you find the solution?
<phobiac> Okay, I remember that LjL helped me with this and he said he posted the solution at the bugs.
<now3d> any Qt gurus around..?
<phobiac> I don't know where the site is that handles ubuntu's bugs though.
<phobiac> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<phobiac> Aha
<flaccid0> you will see there is shitloads to be fixed
<phobiac> ucordes: I'll look around in there.
<rEvolution27> How do I convert codecs such as flash and xvid into stuff that can be played on a dvd player?
<fribuntu> Hi all
<fribuntu> Does anyone have experience using a Hauppauge pvr350 to watch TV on a linux box?
<flaccid0> nope
<flaccid0> whats the problem
<fribuntu> I have set it up and can indeed watch TV if I use console based "cat /dev/video0 > /tmp/test_capture.mpg" and then watch that file with vlc or some such.
<fribuntu> But I'd like to use a GUI and be able to change the channels without having to type in heaps of console commands.
<ucordes> phobiac: i hope you can find it again
<ucordes> i'm looking for a fix on it for days
<ucordes> i really would like to stick on KDE but if i can't get a way to manage this i will have to go back to gnome
<fribuntu> I have tried VLCs "open capture device" and then chose "video4linux" /dev/video0" but that only gives me a "beeeeeep" and a crash of VLC.
<julio> anyone knows how install an umax web camara?
<fribuntu> none of the TV frontends like XawTV or KDE TV work.
<ucordes> julio: plug it in. see lsusb for hardware identifier
<ucordes> look it up on google
<fribuntu> And all I can find are instructions on how to set up mythTV using SVideo out on a TV to use it as a PVR.
<fribuntu> But I just want to watch TV.
<fribuntu> and I do NOT want to use a TV for that. That's the whole point of getting a TV card.
<bam_> hi.I was wondering if someone could help me out with finding exactly what make and model graphics card I have installed on my pc. Maybe with a command?
<julio> thanks ucordes but haw i can do these
<bam_> I'm trying to find out if my kubuntu is using a generic driver or if i could find a better fitting driver.
<ucordes> open a terminal
<phobiac> ucodes: here you go https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/67612
<ucordes> julio and type lsusb
<phobiac> The post at the bottom is what fixed it for me.
<ucordes> phobiac: thanks i owe you one
<phobiac> ucordes: Thank me if it works. :P
<ucordes> phobiac: i bookmarked it. have to go sleep now i will try it tomorrow. telling you the result when you here. thanks again
<bam_> anyone?
<phobiac> Okay. I hope it helps you.
<BluesKaj> fribuntu, what's yer tv tuner card ?
<julio> Isusb
<naught101> is there any way to export and re-import all the installed/changed packages from apt-get from one installation to another (say if you CD upgrade)?
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu upgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu upgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !Edgy upgrade
<word> for a pentium D..what should my architecture be? pentium, pentium4, pentium4m?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edgy upgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !Edgy-upgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edgy-upgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> WTF?
<word> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<word> BluesKaj: ^
<BluesKaj> too easy :)
<GalaZ> what i need to install for watch .avi files dvdrip?
<GalaZ> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tarragon> Can anyone help me install a package with Adept? I try to install OOo calc but it fails. The message that flashes up indicates a corrupt package archive. How do I remove this to re-download again?
<Lars_G> Good evening all, again. :)
<Lars_G> Riddell: Sire, are you around?
<GalaZ> Lars_G:  what time is it?
<andremarte> scusate il server in italiano_
<Lars_G> GalaZ: In what part of the world?
<phobiac> Well, I'm off for now.
<GalaZ> Lars_G: your :P
<BluesKaj> tarragon, check synaptic for broken pkges first
<Lars_G> GalaZ: 19:55
<GalaZ> 00:55 here
<phobiac> !codecs | Galaz
<ubotu> Galaz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<GalaZ> ( Italy ) :P
<phobiac> Ah, nvm
<phobiac> Okay now I really am off
<Lars_G> GalaZ: I normally say a random "good day, evening, morning, night" etc. since it's that somewhere in the world at that time.
<BluesKaj> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Lars_G> not necesarily related to where I'm at
<andremarte> scusate qualcun mi sa dare l-indirizzo del server irc in italiano
<BluesKaj> lars , there are 341 ppl in here from all over ..hello will suffice :)
<slyfox> What do you people use to do backups ?
<GalaZ> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui
<GalaZ> i've writed this in konsole... but i can't see the avi anyway..
<andremarte> avrei bisogno di sapere per cortesia il link per irc in italiano
<erhanr> !italian
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<andremarte> varlo pastebin
<andremarte> dove lo trovo pastebin
<tarragon> BluesKaj, Thanks - corrupt cache file in /var/cache/apt/archives. Removed and Synaptic downloaded and installed.
<jheuer> how do i set the default window manager in kdm? kubuntu (for whatever reason) set it to xfce4 and i want it to default to kde
<sts9> hmmm, why would my KDE fonts be trashed but my Web fonts in Koqueror be trashed?
<sts9> I mean
<sts9> webpages disply normally
<sts9> but KDE fonts are tiny
<sts9> and cant goto the Kcontrol and fix the fonts cause Kcontrol is empty as of last week for my feisty install
<sts9> Ive been using KDE for about 3 years and Im about to install gnome just so I can see
<andremarte> andremarte
<nagyv> how can I know if my webcam is recognized well? (it is possible that the webcam is wrong) Now I get a blank grey/black screen in wengo/kopete preview. Is it a driver problem?
<fribuntu> BluesKaj: It is a Hauppauge PVR 350.
<sts9> this just happened an hour ago
<andre> sup folks
<julio> somebody can helpme
<nagyv> julio: in what?
<julio> i dontknow how to install the web com umax
<julio> i mean web cam umax
<nagyv> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<julio> yes
<nagyv> julio: did you tried it?
<nagyv> you probably have a led on the webcam, is it lighting when you push preview in one of the programs?
<julio>  yes but i culdn
<julio> no it dont
<nagyv> julio: you don't have a led?
<julio> yes i have but it dont lighting
<rEvolution27> can democracy player doenload audio feeds?
<bum> does anyone know how to install the older linux-image-386 for an older kernel?
<julio> thankyou friens i am going to
* genii sips a coffee
<soulrider> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<slyfox> What do you people use to do backups ?
<slyfox> what program ?
<Jucato> k3b :D
<flaccid0> scp prolly
<flaccid0> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<slyfox> what is a one good one that you personally use ?
<rEvolution27> anyone know how to download youtube video?
<flaccid0> i don't use those i use scp with my own scripts
<slyfox> rEvolution27: there are a few firefox extenions that do that
<slyfox> search
<rEvolution27> slyfox: I was just looking at a greasemonkey script that might work
<rEvolution27> thanks
<slyfox> rEvolution27: there are extension that do it easy so take a look
<rEvolution27> k
<nagyv> how can I get the device id of my usb webcam? lsusb does not list it
<nagyv> actually, my main problem is that the pwc driver does not supports it, and even if I think I have found the right driver the kernel still loads the pwc module. How can I force it to use the other one?
<flaccid0> nagyv: does lsusb list any plugged in usb devs?
<flaccid0> nagyv: your last name nagy?
<nagyv> flaccid0: yes, I have tried it once more, and now I get the device id too
<nagyv> yes
<genii> You could try going to a console before you plug the camera in. Then plug it in and standard out to console should report some information about the device
<flaccid0> nagyv: so is my girlfriends family. we are in australia
<flaccid0> hungarian?
<nagyv> flaccid0: is she originally from H... yes
<flaccid0> yep sure is
<flaccid0> we have lots of nagy's in sydney
<flaccid0> :)
<nagyv> also in Hungary, but now I am in France :)
<flaccid0> nice to meet you
<nagyv> :)
<flaccid0> cool. i'll call you a lost cousing then :)
<flaccid0> err cousin
<nagyv> yesterday I met here a girl whose first boyfriend was called nagy
<BluesKaj> when ya get married , will she be nagy  :)
<nagyv> is it so serious?
<flaccid0> well shels already a nagger hehe
<BluesKaj> or is she already
<flaccid0> yeah we been together about 6 years or something
<BluesKaj> cool
<nagyv> flaccid0: nice!
<flaccid0> we not big on marriage. we might as well be married!
<BluesKaj> wifey and I have been together 41 yrs
<flaccid0> i'll get over to hungary eventually to meet the nagys but yeah i guess that will be a while away
<flaccid0> thats wicked BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> <---old retired guy , with lotsa time to learn linux
<flaccid0> sweet
<vgerasimos> hi
<flaccid0> i'd learn unix if i were you
<BluesKaj> hehe , don't wanna get too difficult
<BluesKaj> unix ..where can i use that ?
<genii> On some bsd box?
* genii sips a coffee
<bestadvocate> hey, I had a problem with Amarok,  can't get it to run, crashes when it tries to load my library for the first time.   Says that I need to replace my "Taglib".  Anyone else have this problem? anyone know how to fix it?
<vgerasimos> hello there
<vgerasimos> I just installed KDE on my Ubuntu Box
<bestadvocate> hello
<bestadvocate> cool
<rEvolution27> how'd the kde install go?
<vgerasimos> and many were installed in my system
<vgerasimos> the thing is, I don't need them actually
<bestadvocate> many?
<vgerasimos> yeah, Kubuntu appd
<vgerasimos> apps
<bestadvocate> Kde is  a sweet of applications, like gnome.
<vgerasimos> yeah sure
<vgerasimos> but i'm on gnome
<bestadvocate> you can hide the icons
<bestadvocate> do you want to be on kde?
<vgerasimos> yeah, how?
<fernando_> how can I set CXX variable for g++4.0 as default??
<vgerasimos> i wont to have those apps when i'm on KDE
<bestadvocate> oh just left click the applications button
<vgerasimos> and the others on Gnome
<vgerasimos> do you see what i mean?
<bestadvocate> yah gnome can hide the kde apps
<vgerasimos> yeah?How?
<Jucato> if you hide the apps from the menu using GNOME's menu editor, when you log in to KDE, they will be hidden as well
<bestadvocate> left click the applications button at the top of your screen
<bestadvocate> nope
<bestadvocate> oh?
<bestadvocate> oops
<flaccid0> genii: yep thats what i'd do. freebsd/any bsd
<Jucato> feel free to experiment if you want
<vgerasimos> Ok, one question
<vgerasimos> if i hide them now
<vgerasimos> will i be able to have them appeared when i login with KDE?
<bestadvocate> jucanto says thats unlikely
<Jucato> hm... nope. iirc
<genii> flaccid0 My main box at home multiboots to fbsd6.1, dapper, and XP
<vgerasimos> bestadvocate was that for me?
<bestadvocate> yup
<flaccid0> genii: thats what i was going to do on my notebook. ive settled for just pcbsd instead.
<main> wut up
<main> pretty bored
<main> anyone here?
<vgerasimos> me!
<main> yeah..
<main> know any good games to download
<main> lol
<main> ?
<devilsadvocate> frozen-bubble
<nagyv> main: ksokoban
<main> ive been play armagetron fro while
<main> any of those multiplayer?
<nagyv> devilsadvocate: frozen-bubble is good only with two players
<main> as in online?
<devilsadvocate> i know
<main> ksokoban
<nagyv> no
<flaccid0> man my boss needs to set out work for me so i don't run out.
<flaccid0> its only 12pm
<main> start playing games
<main> ..lol
<nagyv> its only 2am
<main> no ur wrong!!
<main> its 5pm
<flaccid0> i wish it was 5pm i'd go home
<flaccid0> :
<main> where do u work?
<flaccid0> at a web dev company
<nagyv> main: you are living in the past, it's already wednesday. flaccid0, am I right?
<bestadvocate> I'm going to try upgrading amarok to fix the taglib problem....
<main> uhh go web dev around then
<flaccid0> wed 12:20pm aest
<main> maann
<main> that must be boring
<rEvolution27> we have a bored party!
<main> damn right
<nagyv> lol
<flaccid0> i've been left to hack code without much information. i so don't feel like it
<flaccid0> i'm thinking about going home
<main> so dont do it
<rEvolution27> neat... i'm still in tuesday :)
<bestadvocate> something tells me this is going to crash some programs....
<main> be like "boss this is crap..ur crapp.. i quit"
<nagyv> bestadvocate: you can never know unless you try! :)
<main> yeah crash away!!
<bestadvocate> nagyv: hazah!
<flaccid0> hehe hes prolly sleeping as he stayed back yesterday to code all night
<rEvolution27> offtopic anyone?...
<main> maybe u should be sleeping too..
<flaccid0> on topic anyone?
<rEvolution27> I gues this chanell is quite though
<flaccid0> imo its healthy to talk when there is no problem. builds rapport.
<rEvolution27> god I can't spell channelll
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<flaccid0> chanel
<rEvolution27> umm no
<rEvolution27> tht's perfumee
<flaccid0> until Jucato does !offtopic :p
<Jucato> that's what the offtopic channel is for. building rapport there
<main> okay lets talk about kubuntu..
<main> uhh
<flaccid0> you dont need another channel to build rapport
<Jucato> yes, so that traffic for support doesn't get clogged by traffic from offtopic
<main> silence..
<flaccid0> well i'm keeping any ye on support traffic. i think we all are
<main> yeah its hard to miss
<rEvolution27> true
<main> some crash there computer and ask questions on how to fix it...
<main> someone*
<nagyv> alright! I have found a question! :)
<Sherl> when does KDE4 come out
<flaccid0> !kde4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<Sherl> !kde4
<rEvolution27> Not soon
<flaccid0> next please
<Jucato> Sherl: no target date, but sometime this year
<main> wo ho!!
<nagyv> how to set up a kprinter under wine? the docs I have found on the net do not work, it says, I have some missing driver
<main> that was some crazy support
<Jucato> 2nd half or last quarter probably...
<flaccid0> why do you need wine for print server?
<main> man this my like 4 th day using kubuntu..
<main> i feel like  a little kid again...
<nagyv> no just for basic printing (mainly pdf :) )
<soulrider> main, how are you liking it so far ?
<flaccid0> oh client printing
<main> irritating but tolerable
<Jucato> nagyv: PDF printing?
<main> ill get used to it
<rEvolution27> main: lol... kubuntu rocks
<flaccid0> i've never tired sorry nagyv
<nagyv> Jucato: yes, it works pretty well under kde
<Jucato> ah
<main> k question
<rEvolution27> main: I did... kinda
<main> how do i get my special laptop buttons working
<soulrider> main: maybe the differences in the interface are the things irritating you
<nagyv> main: it can happen that they were not recognised
<soulrider> i bet you probably feel slow using ubuntu
<main> nah its how things dont work sometimes lol
<soulrider> i think everything worked out of the box for me
<nagyv> main: but you can always get them working once you found out the keycodes with xev
<soulrider> i guess im lucky
<nagyv> soulrider: you are basic :)
<main> keycodes with xev??
<main> can u elaborate on that?
<rEvolution27> things always work if you do it right. Unlike windows where things stop working for no valid reason.
<flaccid0> here is a good question for aussies. how do you report spam? i've reported to adma before, no response. seems like the spam act was a waste of time.
<main> yeah but if windows break i usually know wat happened
<soulrider> nagyv: how that ?
<soulrider> main and have to reformat every few months because its unbearibly slow ?
<main> wat is this "keycode with xev"??
<main> windows or kubuntu
<rEvolution27> I find no matter that people say, kubuntu is still for more technically minded people. r people who love to learn.
<main> cuz i haven reformatted windows in 2 years and it was still working
<nagyv> start xev in the console, and click a space, you wil see a lot of stuff, and also a part starting with KeyPress, in this there will be somewhere keycode 65, found similar numbers for your special keys, and then I will continue how to teach kde to use them os F13-F14567
<nagyv> os->as
<main> yeah windows was starting to irritate me..
<nagyv> main: I knew it too, it crashed :)
<rEvolution27> I had to re-format ubuntu the day I installed it
<main> kinda like im stuck in a  box
<mbelleza> hey...
<rEvolution27> hey
<bestadvocate> yo
<main> i need to get better at this thing
<main> like i cant even use console without a tutorial
<rEvolution27> Well main, people aren't born with that ability
<nagyv> main: I would say, that you can't use google :)
<main> yeah its ahrd
<main> hard
<cj_> jucato are there good morning
<main> and google isnt very helpful sometimes
<Jucato> hi cj_
<main> when its a really specific problem
<bestadvocate> main: xev is one cute program (google image search)
<rEvolution27> Get some documentation.... Linux documentation, Debian documentation, Ubuntu Documentation, KDE documentation and read
<sleepy745> anyone have any ideas why my newest program menus are white and grey?
<nagyv> main: google can be only the first step, it can happen that you need more
<sleepy745> Running Kubutu 6.10 edgy
<main> maann
<main> wats the difference between dapper and edgy?
<nagyv> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<nagyv> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<bestadvocate> main: dapper has long term support, edgy is the latest release.
<main> oh
<flaccid0> edgy is lts too?
<rEvolution27> Why does dapper have long term support? Is it more stable or something?
<flaccid0> but shorter
<nagyv> flaccid0: nope
<flaccid0>  not that lts seems to do anything...
<flaccid0> apparently its lts 1 or something
<nagyv> exactly
<flaccid0> LTS is a load of shit
<dwidmann> edgy gets security updates for 18 months, dapper gets it for 3 years
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nagyv> rEvolution27: for the business users
<php-freak_> hey is there skyp messager for kubuntu?
<php-freak_> skype*
<dawn> how can you check what version xorg you are running?
* flaccid0 watches his language. hmm its quite good
<rEvolution27> yes there is skype
<LjL> and no flaccid0 edgy simply isn't lts
<nagyv> php-freak_: yes
<main> its in there somewhere
<nagyv> !skype | php-freak_
<ubotu> php-freak_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<flaccid0> what is lts
<LjL> flaccid0: i beg to differ
<LjL> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<main> is skype still freee right now?
<devilsadvocate> flaccid0, LTS  is LOng Term Support.
<nagyv> lts=Long Term Support
<dawn> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<flaccid0> which means what exatly
<flaccid0> "supported"
<LjL> flaccid0: so you call something a load of whatever without having a clue what it is? interesting
<flaccid0> what do i get out of LTS
<nagyv> 3 years updates on deskopt, 5 on server
<php-freak_> I was thinking kopete would have skype in it :(
<devilsadvocate> flaccid0, security updates
<LjL> flaccid0: you get security updates and bugfixes, for starters
<flaccid0> LjL: thats not my fault
<nagyv> for the other releases only 18months
<flaccid0> i do? could of fooled me
<flaccid0> the bugs i've reported have been outstanding for months
<nagyv> flaccid0: but you don't get firefox2 for example for 3 years! (if I get it well)
<dawn> why 18 vs 3 years?
<flaccid0> do i have to wait 3 years for them to fix it?
<dawn> lol
<LjL> flaccid0: yes
<rEvolution27> flaccid0: I was just gonna say try waiting 3 years
<flaccid0> effectively LTS is misleading and does nothing.
<nagyv> dawn: because 3*6=18
<LjL> right. now back to kubuntu support
<dawn> duh..... why 10 months support for edgy and then 3 years for dapper?
<flaccid0> i mean why would you choose an operating system that doesn't fix bugs. all distros would be LTS then...
<dawn> 18 months, I mean
<dawn> kubuntu support...*NOD*
<LjL> flaccid0: then don't choose it
<flaccid0> dawn: i just got told that there is no LTS on edgy. is this STS or something
<dawn> heh
<flaccid0> LjL: well i don't choose it anymore. i choose pcbsd.
<LjL> cool
<dawn> I know there is no LTS for edgy
<nagyv> dawn: there was a need for LTS, but for the geeks it is more fancy to always have cutting edge, so 3 years cycle don't work, and it is not viable to have so many concurrent versions
<dawn> ahhh ok nagyv
<main> computers are a load of poo..
<dawn> I understand now
<bestadvocate> dang, upgrading amarok did not solve my "taglib" error.
<dawn> says you
<flaccid0> bestadvocate: try a dif os :)
<dawn> .me shuts her *hole*
<bestadvocate> anyone have any suggestions?  is it possible to downgrade amarok?
* flaccid0 isn't going to wait 3 years for a bug fix :)
* devilsadvocate wonders what happened to the channel
<flaccid0> bestadvocate: compile latest from source
<main> when are they gonna find away to hook up my computer directly to my brain?
<dwidmann> bestadvocate: maybe updating the tagging library instead would help?
<main> all this learning lag is irritating
* dawn wonders if vista will bring more vistors
<musya> anyone know of a good web developer for gnome perferably? ubuntu channel is no help. a developer like dreamweaver
<bestadvocate> forgive me if I ignore your advice flaccid0
<rEvolution27> dawn: probably....
<bestadvocate> dwidmann: how?
<dawn> Kool
<devilsadvocate> dawn, it sure will. i've seen the monster that is vista
<dawn> :)
<flaccid0> musya: you want a wysiwyg ?
<nagyv> bestadvocate: I think that of you add a repository with an older version, then you can try to do it, but are you sure that it would solve your problem?
<flaccid0> bestadvocate: thats ok. forgive yourself i you don't fix the problem :)
<dawn> oh you saw "the WOW?
<dawn> LMAO
<musya> flaccid0: whats that?
<flaccid0> musya: dreamweaver is a wysyiwig
<Sherl> whats a good lightweight browser to install
<dwidmann> !info libtagc0
<ubotu> libtagc0: TagLib Audio Meta-Data Library (C bindings). In component main, is optional. Version 1.4-4 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 60 kB
<flaccid0> what you see is what you rget
<bestadvocate> nagyv: definitely not sure
<LjL> !browsers | sherl
<ubotu> sherl: Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<rEvolution27> dawnn: What's vista except xp with widgets, search and flip 3d?
<nagyv> flaccid0: not necessarily wysiwyg=what you see is what you get
<flaccid0> Sherl: lynx
<LjL> sherl: dillo for instance
<musya> flaccid0: yea i guess so.
<musya> know of any
<dawn> Evolution27: exactly
<musya> ?
<jesvs> hi
<flaccid0> huh
<jesvs> anybody can give me a good repositorie list pls?
<nagyv> bestadvocate: I doubt it :( (actually I don't really know your problem, just know that you are working on it for a long time)
<LjL> !easysource > jesvs    (jesvs, see the private message from Ubotu)
<nagyv> jesvs: you can find one on ubuntuguide.org
<Sherl> !browsers
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<flaccid0> musya: have a look at apt:/search?wysiwyg in konqueror. there is one but i can't remember the name of it sorry.
<BluesKaj> !Repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<musya> im looking for gnome but the ubuntu channel is of no help
<BluesKaj> http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-eft-complete-sourceslist-repository-list-file.html
<dawn> !gnonme
<dawn> !gnome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnonme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<musya> ill do apt-cache search for wysiwyg
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<LjL> musya, i gave you the following factoid if you noticed:
<LjL> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<LjL> is this no help at all?
<flaccid0> musya: gnome is desktop environment, not a wysiwyg
<dawn> gnome, kde, xfc
<bestadvocate> nagyv: thanks, i found a ubuntu wikipage of people with simmiler problems but no one there seems to have a solution ether
<flaccid0> musya: follow what LjL pasted for you
<musya> no i know im on gnome i need a web developer for it,
<main> question
<dawn> frontpage
<dawn> haha
<devilsadvocate> musya, what exactly do you need?
<musya> the ubuntu channel was just being stupi
<main> i just installed some "game" packages and there not in the games menu??where could they be?
<flaccid0> bluefish and quanta meant to be ok from what i've heard
<musya> a web developer
<main> ?
<devilsadvocate> musya, hire one
<nagyv> musya: you can use kde-based applications too under gnome
<flaccid0> musya: don't call it a web developer. call it a wysiwyg html editor
<musya> yea you just need the kde libs dont you?
<nagyv> main: it can happen that you have to logout/login
<dawn> Wizzi-wig
<main> ohh
<musya> flaccid0: sorry i dont remember that
<main> okay ill try that now
<musya> lol
<main> brb
<nagyv> musya: or something similar
<jesvs> thx u guys
<musya> ok
<flaccid0> musya: a web developer is a person.
<devilsadvocate> musya, nvu
<dawn> Gals, ahem
<musya> a web developing application such as dreamweaver....sorry..
<devilsadvocate> !nvu | musya
<ubotu> musya: nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0final-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 8373 kB, installed size 26448 kB
<flaccid0> try to use terms musya it will help you and others
<main> okay
<main> the pakcages i installed are still not showing up anywhere
<musya> ok
<main> packages*
<devilsadvocate> main, what packages?
<main> some game packages
* nagyv is sad, because main's packages are still not showing up
<php-freak_> so kopete don't have skypee integrated?
<main> haha
<nagyv> main: what did you installed?
<main> kubuntu hates me
<main> i can feel it lol
* bestadvocate pats main on back
<nagyv> main: in my case there were also a couple of apps that did not get into the menu
<main> hold on
<nagyv> main: anyway, you can add them to the desired location by right clicking in the appripriate subgroup of the menu
<flaccid0> php-freak_: nope. there is some plugin but its just a wrapper to the external skype binary iirc.
<flaccid0> time for lunch
<main> some penguin game..
<main> lol
<nagyv> php-freak_: and even that plugin does not work, because the Skype API is a piece of ...
<nagyv> trash
<main> wait where do i find it?
<nagyv> main: use this command: more /var/log/dpkg.log | grep "status installed"
<nagyv> it will list your package manager's log file
<nagyv> but only the status installed lines
<php-freak_> what is skypee, is skypee irc?
<Jucato> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Jucato> skype is voip
<nagyv> php-freak_: but you can choose also an open alternative, like wengophone
<francisco> Greetings
<nagyv> php-freak_: it has much better support for linux(, and much smaller network :( )
<main> nagyv iits showing up in that command
<main> but where do i find it
<sleepy745> When I go to menus, and select a different menu from the dropdown bar I see the last menu in the background, like it's frozen there, anyway to fix?
<main> ?
<nagyv> whereis commandname
<nagyv> main^^^
<nagyv> it is probably under /usr/bin
<NkZ> Greetings. Adept manager won't let me install programs. They will show up like in gray color. How can I do to install the programs via Adept?
<main> jebus
<main> k
<Jucato> !adept | NkZ
<ubotu> NkZ: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<NkZ> Thanks
<php-freak_> so skypee is a great thing?
<nagyv> php-freak_: if you have friends who use them yes, otherwise it is useless
<nagyv> php-freak_: it's a network good
<php-freak_> yes
<php-freak_> very good friends
<php-freak_> hehehe
<php-freak_> hehe a large company contacted me today
<php-freak_> hehehe
<NkZ> Also, Another question: Ubuntu had the "Sessions" menu to set up things to load at startup, how I do that at Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> hehe, what's so funny ..hehe
<nagyv> lol
<main> i found packages
<main> but when i ran them some of them dont work
<main> maaannnn
<rich__> can you tell me why irc is telling me i need to be invited to #ubuntu?
<rich__> never had to before
<rich__> grrrr
<rich__> hello...is this thing on?
<underdog5004> yep
<nagyv> yes, we simply don't have an answer
<NkZ> Ubuntu had the "Sessions" menu to set up things to load at startup, how I do that at Kubuntu?
<underdog5004> rich__, you can't do this? /join #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> rich__, yer nick has to be registered with nickserv if you want PM anyone , but you should be able to join #ubuntu without registration
<NkZ> For Example, Beryl.
<rich__> underdog5004:
<Jucato> NkZ: that's the default behavior for Kubuntu
<nagyv> NkZ: you have to put the autostarting apps (or a symlink) to ~/.kde/Autostart
<Jucato> NkZ: to load things that were left running at logout
<rich__> underdog5004: sorry no it takes me to unregged and i was connected earlier to #ubuntu you dont have to register
<underdog5004> rich__, it may be that there is already someone in the channel w/ your name...
<NkZ> Thanks!
<rich__> no they are having technical difficulties
<rich__> i just found out
<bestadvocate> I give up I'm uninstalling amarok
<rich__> thx though
<underdog5004> np
<nagyv> Jucato: it happens that you want to run some small script (like I mount my external drive always at login)
<Jucato> !autostart | NkZ
<ubotu> NkZ: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Jucato> nagyv: ^^^
<nagyv> thx
<NkZ> Kubuntu and Ubuntu are really different. :-P
<NkZ> That is, KDE and Gnome.
<Jucato> as different as KDE and GNOME are
<underdog5004> yep
<sleepy745> how do I make some of my grey menu's readable
<NkZ> I just switched from Ubuntu, Hard to get used to this. :-)
<deathnote> i have a problem installing beryl....after following the instructions on the web, when i log in, it just restart me into the login screen again...
<bestadvocate> thanks all for being helpful, Kubuntu and Ubuntu's IRC servers are unfailingly full of the most generously helpful people.
<endo602> how do i set up my kwallet so that i dont have to type in the root password no more?
<deathnote> hi, how do u unrar a rar file in console? tar?
<fignew> deathnote: apt-get install unrar-free
<nagyv> endo602: you can not set it up so, kwallet is to defend you really important data
<bia> hi
<fignew> and use that
<nagyv> endo602: but you won't need to remember everything, just you kwallet password
<LjL> !rar > deathnote    (deathnote, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> deathnote: tar is for tar. rar is for rar. actually, you want unrar ;)
<luc1fersflowers> hello all
* nagyv is leaving now, good support for everyone!
<posingaspopular> luc1fersflowers: !!
<bia> ups? wo bin ich denn jetzt gelandet
<luc1fersflowers> sorry to interupt any ongoing converation, but i was wondering if anyone could direct me to a faq regaurding creative audio devices?
<fignew> was meinst du?
<posingaspopular> luc1fersflowers: yea i'll poke around.
<posingaspopular> no need to apologize
<luc1fersflowers> thanks :D
<posingaspopular> what are you looking for specifically?
<endo602> how do i set up so that when i use kdesu i dont have to enter a password/?
<bia> verflucht, das kommt davon wenn man keine ahung hat
<luc1fersflowers> well, i'm trying to get my external (creative extigy) to work full time on my system
<luc1fersflowers> i've done it in the past but have sence taken a break from linux and have lost all the info i had
<dwidmann> endo602, it's easy to do, but I don't recommend doing it
<endo602> well
<endo602> i am the only one who uses this machine
<endo602> no other users
<bia> htte ich doch bloss nie den gedanken gehabt umzusteigen
<fignew> LOL! endo602
<endo602> and its protected behind secure firewall
<NkZ> Also, I wanted to ask: I can't find the menu applet that shows me my connection strength (Wi-Fi)
<dwidmann> endo602, you can probably get the effect by editing your sudoers file
<dwidmann> open a terminal and type "sudo visudo"
<posingaspopular> that's an.... mp3 system right?
<endo602> ok
<bia> was is das hier eigentlich
<deathnote> so should i use unrar free or non free?
<deathnote> free one failed in extracting..hm
<Prisoner_> hello
<luc1fersflowers> posingaspopular: yes
<deathnote> nvmind..unrar worked
<dwidmann> edit the %admin line to read "%admin yourcomputersname=NOPASSWD:(All) All"
<dwidmann> I'm not sure if that is quite right, but it should be close, also, be sure to sub out yourcomputersname ....
<bia> jetzt hab ich, glaube ich zumindest, verstanden was das hier is
<endo602> i will
<endo602> hmmmm
<pgdown> where are the power-saving options in kubuntu?
<endo602> said there is an error
<endo602> do i put the computers name
<bia> dann stell auch ich mal ne frage: ich kann keine dvds gucken
<endo602> or my user name?
<endo602> can i just put in the user name?
<dwidmann> computers name
<NkZ> I can't find the menu applet that shows me my connection strength (Wi-Fi)
<endo602> i screwed up
<endo602> i put the user name and now i cant use sudo
<posingaspopular> luc1fersflowers: try this
<posingaspopular> http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php?product=473&cat=81
<dwidmann> you'll have to reboot in recovery mode and fix the file endo602
<endo602> ok
<endo602> i use the comp name this time
<endo602> see if that works
<endo602> bbs
<NkZ> Anyone knows where I can find the connection strength applet?
<NkZ> For the KDE Menu.
<pgdown> where is the powersaving options in kubuntu?
<NkZ> something like gnome-networkmanager but for KDE. :-P
<bia> sprechen denn hier alle nur englisch?
<cgeo> anybody knows how to make mplayer plugin work on opera. it works fine in firefox
<cgeo> jn
<torkk> hi
<n8k99> NkZ wlanassitant under internet
<n8k99> ah! wrong - hang on
<bia> is denn hier niemand der deutsch spricht
<torkk> in Ubuntu there is this thing when tabbing a command that it will show all its options, could someone show me their .bashrc or bash-completion configuration files? I would greatly appreciate as I wanna have this in Gentoo
<torkk> was ist diese?
<torkk> eine deutsche canal?
<n8k99> NkZ right click on the panel and select add applet
<endo602> dwidmann, that line you gave me is not good.
<torkk> ich mochte hilfe bitte
<Hirvinen> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<james__> sup guys
<endo602> adding NOPASSWD: give me a line error
<n8k99> NkZ there will be a menu of applets to install
<torkk> ok so this is an english channel
<n8k99> NkZ teh one you want is called "Wireless Network information"
<bia> danke heit glaube ich znks oder so
<NkZ> n8k99: That one is not showed on the list. Where can I DL it?
<torkk> anyone read my question??
<n8k99> ah, you can use Adept  to install kdeextras
<NkZ> Roger that. Thanks!
<torkk> bia: ach du bist scheisse, dis ist nich keine deutsche kannal. RAUS!
<NkZ> Cant find KDE extras on Adept
<n8k99> do you have all your repositories enabled?
<deathnote> when i try to play from mplayer, i get vo: couldn't open the X11 display ()! ....help!
<n8k99> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<dwidmann> endo602:
<dwidmann> I'm back, and I know why
<endo602> ?
<NkZ> KDE addons I think you meant
<NkZ> Will try that one.
<dwidmann> did a little experiment, walked away a few minutes, and I'm back now
<endo602> cool
<torkk> anyone read my question please??
<endo602> not working with boxname=NOPASSWD:(all) all
<NkZ> What kind of experiment is that?
<dwidmann> change it to read "%.......NOPASSWD:ALL
<endo602> ?
<endo602> read %admin compname=NOPASSWD:ALL?
<NkZ> Now I know why they say "Intel inside, Idiot Outside" they were refering to me. :-P
<dwidmann> right.
<endo602> let me try
<grim76> I think all daughters have fun tormenting their fathers.
<posingaspopular> torkk: im sorry, what language are you trying to communicate in?
<dwidmann> NkZ: supposedly me as well
<grim76> doh wrong window sorry
<endo602> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 19 <<<
<NkZ> Ha ha ha ha I can't find that damn KDE applet for the Wifi
<torkk> hello?
<NkZ> I just installed KDE addons
<dwidmann> gah, so that didn't work either endo602?
<endo602> nope
<posingaspopular> torkk: is that german?
<dwidmann> odd
<dwidmann> I would think it woudl
<cgeo> anybody knows how to make mplayer plugin work on opera. it works fine on firefox
<torkk> posingaspopular: english, did you check my questoni?
<torkk> posingaspopular: naa, I was answering that dude who kept tawking in deutsch
<torkk> in Ubuntu there is this thing when tabbing a command that it will show all its options, could someone show me their .bashrc or bash-completion configuration files? I would greatly appreciate as I wanna have this in Gentoo
<torkk> posingaspopular: ^^
<torkk> ^^^
<endo602> dwidmann, any other ideas?
<dwidmann> endo602, it seems to be working for me
<dwidmann> maybe you have the computer name wrong?
<posingaspopular> where is this command/tab?
<posingaspopular> got it now
<posingaspopular> I can't read
<james__> lol
<endo602> hoe do i find out the real computer name?
<dwidmann> endo602: type "hostname" in a terminal
<endo602> no its the real one
<dwidmann> Hmm, so it looks like "%admin hostname=NOPASSWD:ALL"? Also, spacing probably counts
<endo602> spacing?
<torkk> great
<torkk> what's going on in here?
<torkk> anyone ?
<dwidmann> endo602: in other words, no extra white space
<endo602> one sec
<endo602> i got it
<endo602> i think
<mshade> any help on knetworkmanager? it only shows the wired network device.  i'm on wireless right now...
<endo602> yes
<endo602> i got it
<juan> somebody help me? Beryl & Ati 9250 not work
<endo602> so now i dont have to do sudo no more?
<dwidmann> I'm not sure if it works with kdesu or not endo602, but it does work with sudo
<dwidmann> endo602: yes you do, just it won't bug you for a password
<endo602> aha
<torkk> juan: go to #beryl
<dwidmann> which seemed to be what you were asking for to begin with
<endo602> is there way to modify that?
<endo602> yeah
<endo602> you did it
<Jucato> !beryl | juan
<ubotu> juan: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<endo602> is there a way for me to say ask sudo for commands in terminal?
<Jucato> torkk: we have an ubuntu channel for beryl and co. :)
<juan> ok, ups
<mshade> anyone using knetworkmanager?
<endo602> dwidmann, works for kdesu
<dwidmann> endo602: eh?
<torkk> well #beryl is neutral there's also a #gentoo-xeffects
<dwidmann> endo602: neat
<dwidmann> brb
<posingaspopular> torkk: i honestly have no idea
<torkk> posingaspopular: no idea? You just have to look in .bashrc and I'll copy what you've got there and look in bash-completion
<torkk> pleeeeeaaaaaaasssseeeeeee
<Draxer> Hello everyone... I am trying to reinstall kde-guidance and get system startup links for /etc/init.d/displayconfig-hwprobe.py already exist, any ideas?
<ep> I'm still on Dapper, do  the recent KDE's use QT version 4.x.  If not, any idea when this will happen?
<Jucato> ep: no. KDE 3.5 still uses Qt 3.x
<Jucato> it will happen when KDE 4 arrives
<ep> i hope it's coming along nicely:)
<posingaspopular> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<mshade> !knetworkmanager
<ubotu> knetworkmanager: User friendly KDE frontend for NetworkManager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 213 kB, installed size 1448 kB
<alex__> could anyone give me a hand with setting up last.fm in amarok?
<posingaspopular> man this doesn't make sense to me at all. sorry
<Draxer> I am trying to reinstall kde-guidance and konsole returns "system startup links for /etc/init.d/displayconfig-hwprobe.py already exist", any ideas?
<eisma> i installed amarok onto my ubuntu machine, and it keeps asking me if i want to install mp3 support, and after i install it, and restart amarok, it asks me again
<Jucato> eisma: I guess you'll have to install libxine-extracodecs manually.
<eisma> how do i do that?
<eisma> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs?
<Jucato> eisma: enable the multiverse repository, and yes, sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<eisma> ok thank you
<eisma> and that's it?
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> (afaik)
<esaym> anyone have slow transfers to an ipod using ararok?
<esaym> or atleast slower then in windows..
<esaym> err actually its just my mind
<esaym> its going fast, n/m
<esaym> thought it was running in usb 1.0 mode for a sec....
<esaym> :p
<jaguy> ../leave
<gkjones> can any 1 assist me in claring out a broken package that is not allowing Adept manager to update anything.
<crazy_bus> Can anyone help me compiling the latest gimp 2.3?
<james__> hi kids\
<esaym> ok n/m my ipod is transfering slow
<posingaspopular> im not asian!
<posingaspopular> just saying
<esaym> it went quick up to 80% and then slowed way down
<esaym> it does way quicker in windows
<esaym> anyone have any idea? the forums say nothing
<james__> fw or usb
<esaym> usb
<esaym> usb 2.0
<james__> is it mounted as a mass storage dev or an ipod
<esaym> hrrmm
<esaym> one sec
<james__> i have great luck with usb mass storage , transfered 10 gigs yesterday but never used an ipod
<esaym> thats the fstab
<esaym> its the new ipod nano gen2
<esaym> dev/sdb2 /mnt/ipod vfat noauto,uid=1000,gid=1000,rw,users 0 0
<gkjones> and also ru using Amaroc to do the transfers....or something else
<esaym> amarok
<gkjones> ahh..yessss  UC u really shoul;d have come clean strait away
<esaym> i did up top:  [21:10]  <esaym>anyone have slow transfers to an ipod using ararok?  ;)
<gkjones> ok u just ned to update to the latest version of amarok as they have done lots of fixes in this area. I did have the same problem
<esaym> ok that sounds great!
<esaym> just automatix or is there a better way?
<flaccid0> what you trying to do esaym?
<james__> sudo apt-get update | sudo apt-get install amorik
<esaym> gkjones what  method you use to update amarok?
<gkjones> amarok
<james__> amarok whatever
<esaym> its already installed
<esaym> is the lastest version in the repos?
<flaccid0> doubt it
<fignew> esaym: edgy?
<esaym> I have only seen it in automatix
<esaym> no dapper
<gkjones> james..the comand u gave him wont work ..thats why i added the correct spelling
<flaccid0> esaym: dapper version stays
<Admiral_Chicago> oh please don't use Automatix...
<james__> i updated yesterday with apt and have 1.4.3
<fignew> esaym: dapper = security updates only
<esaym> haha, thats why I was asking about automatix
<esaym> hmm I see
<gkjones> yes Admiral is sort of right. I mean its attractive but it does throw up some problems at times
<flaccid0> esaym: compile and install the source code if you want a new version
<Admiral_Chicago> not if you use backports
<esaym> I have version 1.4.3
<esaym> that came with dapper
<Admiral_Chicago> dapper-backports may have it...1.4.3 should work
<esaym> 1.4.5 is out ?
<flaccid0> esaym: is there a problem or do you wanna upgrade or you just plain ignoring me?
* Admiral_Chicago returns to work
<Admiral_Chicago> for Feisty
<fignew> esaym: 1.4.4 is available for dapper if you go to the kubuntu homepage
<james__> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Download:Kubuntu has a package 1.4.4
<esaym> flaccid0 no sorry.  I have version 1.4.3 gkjones said to update to the lastest version to fix an ipod bug
<flaccid0> hmm that sux
<flaccid0> james__: that is for edgy
<flaccid0> this is for dapper
<flaccid0> you have to compile
<esaym> ok, I will look into compiling
<esaym> Just a question, why does everyone hate automatix so much?
<flaccid0> because its crap. its not reliable
<james__> oh well i have edgy :)
<esaym> Hmm.  Any examples?  I haven't had a problem with it installing a few media players
<flaccid0> james__: esaym doesn't
<flaccid0> no examples becuase i have never used it
<james__> automatix is like a Ferarri, great when it works but god help you if it dont
<esaym> rofl ok
<gkjones> examples are broken packages that then totally hang your system's ability to update.
<esaym> I will compile the latest version
<james__> give a script root access and have it go awol oooops
<esaym> that would suck
<james__> on the subject of things that suck anyone know how to make kwlan autorun
<gkjones> 1.4.3 is the latest safe version so thats good. U arent trying to update it from another node by any chance ru?
<esaym> node?
<esaym> I guess I should uninstall the current version of amarok before I compile the lastest version?
<flaccid0> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<flaccid0> gkjones: node?
<flaccid0> esaym: yes or remove the package before make install. no need to remove it until you can install ie. solved deps
<esaym> ah good idea
<flaccid0> but be warned
<flaccid0> i think i had a problem doing it for dapper
<flaccid0> thus why i'm using the package atm. i can't remember what problem i ran into however
<esaym> I am not accustomed to compiling on ubuntu
<esaym> adept is so easy
<esaym> hmm well that sucks
<flaccid0> i mean i'd upgrade to edgy, but upgrades of major releases with ubuntu generally are not successful
<esaym> I wonder if I should upgrade to edgy, I really don't want to
<flaccid0> i upgraded, my system then had issues after
<flaccid0> and upgrading i ran into many problems and took about 20hours
<esaym> yea
<flaccid0> so now im a pcbsd user
<esaym> I have no problems right now in dapper
<esaym> kinda sucks that the dev team is not updating software though
<esaym> besides security
<Jucato> LTS wasn't meant to have the latest/most recent versions
<Jucato> supported = security and bug fix updates, not version/release updates
<esaym> Yea but "long term support" made me think that
<gkjones> edgy is even sort of outdated..now onto Fiesty Herd...3 rd edition...seems to have good fedback on the forums.
<flaccid0> well lts at the moment is not even fixing the bugs...
<esaym> Too much updating
<esaym> I just want something that works
<esaym> But I don't want updated buggy software
<n8k99> gkjones people who tend to try the bleeding edge, nearly always rave about how cool it is to be bleeding edge
<esaym> I mean *outdated buggy software
<flaccid0> esaym: why do you need to upgrade amarok?
<esaym> I am trying to transfer some music to my ipod
<esaym> It goes slower then in windows
<esaym> It transfers fast until 80% then slows way way down
<Jucato> long term support means you focus on the current set/version of packages, and provide fixes/security patches for those
<flaccid0> well that would be a bug and covered under lts. but as if you are getting an update...
<gkjones> correct..thats why i did not try version 1 or 2 as it was a rave...3 seems to be prettty good however. Now about this morok ipod transfer stuff....
<Jucato> Think Debian stable
<flaccid0> it seems to keep up with the latest versions in ubuntu you have to reinstall constantly
<gkjones> u gota remeber that Suse and Ubuntu have both had problems in this 1 area..its all abouyt getting the dam devie mounted and staying that way.
<Jucato> flaccid0: not necessarily. the Dappert -> Edgy upgrade was the most terrible. but they're moving to improve upgrading
<esaym> Besides slackware and redhat 7 I have only tried kubuntu 606
<flaccid0> i'll believe it when i see it. still upgrading can take many hours. atm a newbie has no chance in doing a successful upgrade
<esaym> Maybe I will try debian someday
<esaym> lol
<gkjones> well ubuntu is debian just a p[inched version of it.
<flaccid0> like if there is a security/bug in an LTS. i guess you have to wait up to 3/5 years for the bug to be fixed. thats the potential
<esaym> well how is debian set up?  Do they just stay with one version and keep the software updated?
<flaccid0> the oldest bug in dapper/amarok is nearly 1 year old.
<esaym> or does any distro for that matter?
<n8k99> esaym there are three branches in debian
<n8k99> stable, unstable and expertimental
<esaym> yes I have heard but I don't know the differences
<n8k99> stable is equviolent to dapper
<esaym> but is the software kept up to date?
<flaccid0> actually a lot of the oldest bugs for apps in dapper are ~1 year. 1 year is too long for a bug fix if you ask me. if its a security bug, 1 year of vulnerability feels like a rort in terms of LTS.
<esaym> unlike the ubuntu way of having to upgrade to edgy
<n8k99> well established code base that works but does not have the latest versions of software
<Morbo> *cough* backports *cough*
<Morbo> Ubuntu provides security updates
<flaccid0> not everything can be backported
<Morbo> Of course.
<n8k99> esaym unstable is the development brance it's what is coming up
<flaccid0> but yeah i'm quoting bugs from launchpad
<n8k99> esaym it usually has the newest versions of applications
<n8k99> unstable become stable when there is a new release of Debian
<n8k99> experiemental is always experiemental  and is used for testing
<esaym> But how is the software in stable kept up to date?  do you have to do massive updates like dapper - edgy in the ubuntu world?
<flaccid0> yep
<esaym> bla
<n8k99> well the thing about debian is that it can be several years between releases esaym
<esaym> Hmm
<n8k99> esaym debian does not operate on a schedule of regular releases
<esaym> So you would have several years of good app support and unlike the 1 year of app support found in ubuntu?
<gkjones> the trick esay which can be really hard to do is once u have a system going " don't do any updates" Just leave it alone
<n8k99> in fact there are intense political debates about whether or not it is important to say that it will be released on MM-DD-YYYY
<gkjones> unfortuntely i like to try new things so will allways be a succer for the updates and therfore the new bugs
<gkjones> hey if u really want to try something radical try SABAYON ...now thats one slick 3d fancy distro.
<Popoi> HI, I want to know how can I make Dolphin my deafult File Manager on KDE. Someone know how to do it?
<esaym> yes gkjones I don't have a problem not installing updates
<esaym> But say a new ipod comes out and the app I have does not support it and is not being updated
<esaym> then I will have to find another app or compile one
<esaym> I don't really like that
<stdin> that's apples fault, not the program makers
<n8k99> esaym if a new ipod comes out then the developer will have to get a new ipod to be able to support that new ipod
<esaym> haha, yea that is very true
<flaccid0> thats why i use freebsd
<esaym> I am always amazed at how the linux work works
<esaym> Its very amazing
<esaym> I just don't get how so many people work for free :D
<esaym> well it is wayyy past my bed time
<esaym> thanks guys
<n8k99> esaym do you mean free like beer or speech?
<Mohole> hello
<Mohole> can you help me?
<esaym> haha, I'm not a dev (yet) so I don't know
<Mohole> who can help me?
<esaym> whats the problem?
<esaym> just spit the question out
<esaym> thats the irc way ;)
<Mohole> could not start KSTARTetc etc, please check your configuration
<n8k99> esaym now you are working for freedom!
<Mohole> and the KDE interface does not start
<esaym> yea totally
<esaym> hmm, that one is over my head
<esaym> I am going to bed
<esaym> night all
<Mena> Hi  :)
<Popoi> Hi, How can I change my default windows manager on Kubuntu?
<n8k99> Mohole: are you using a Live Cd or have you installed
<Mohole> thanx esaym
<Mohole> I've installed.
<Mena> Any one Know a trip to install ubuntu with kubuntu
<n8k99> Mena apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Mena> or it will work as i am installing Xp with kubuntu
<stdin> Mena: to install Ubuntu (Gnome) on Kubuntu (KDE), just install the package "ubuntu-desktop"
<tona_> como instalo un disco serial ata en ntfs???
<Mena> stdin. no i wont to make seperate install
<Popoi> anyone how can I change the deafult windows manager on Kubuntu?
<stdin> Mena: how come?
<tona_> how i can install a serial ata hard drive on kubuntu???
<n8k99> Mohole: so when you boot you do not see the login screen?
<Mena> stdin, i mean ubuntu has its desktop and system and kubuntu the same i mean every one on its partition
<goodthing> tone: English channel here
<goodthing> oops
<goodthing> tona_:  English channel here
<stdin> Popoi: sudo update-alternatives --config x-window-manager
<Mohole> oh, yes: I see the login screen, but when I select mi user ID and password the KDE gives me the error message.
<Mena> stdin, bec on ubuntu conflicts would happaned while using programes i try befor
<Mena> stdin, programs of kubutu
<n8k99> Mohole: so it starts boot kde and there is a graphical error message?
<Mohole> graphical error, yes.
<Mohole> it's very strange, isn't it?
<n8k99> not very, but strange yes
<n8k99> :)
<stdin> Mena: you just have to make sure you have a separate root partition, they can share /home. the boot manager (grub) should detect that you have another linux install and add it to it's menu
<Mohole> ;)
<stdin> Mena: and there would be no conflicts tho
<n8k99> Mohole: have you tried a terminal? crtl-alt-f1
<Mena> stdin, Sure
<Mena> stdin, Thanks stdin
<Mohole> no...
<n8k99> login and then type startx
<Mohole> is it the same that Ctrl+Alt+Canc in Windows?
<stdin> Mena: you can quite happily use GTK apps on KDE and Qt apps on Gnome, but if you want to install separate, go ahead :)
<n8k99> no- ctrl+alt+f1 takes you to the command line terminal
<Mena> stdin, okay
<Mohole> ah, ok.
<Mena> stdin, do you have any idea when the stable version of fiesty will be out
<stdin> Mena: yeah, in april
<n8k99> Mohole: you should be able to get more verbose error messages and we can find teh problem that way
<Mohole> I can enter to the terminal from the select menu of the KDE interface
<Mohole> and then?
<Mena> stdin, okay
<pete> hey is there a package I can get that makes it so i need a USB drive to 'unlock' my laptop??
<Mohole> Ok.
<Mohole> Very kind, n8k99.
<Popoi> stdin: Oh, thnaks man, you're so gentile
<Mohole> Yoy are really so gentile.
<Mohole> Goos written, Popoi.
<Popoi> xD
<stdin> Mena, Popoi: heh, thanks :) no problem
<Mohole> Good (sorry).
<n8k99> Mohole: gentile as in not a jew????
<Mena> stdin, thanks
<Popoi> oh... I just try to put Gentil on english xD
<Popoi> aah Its gentle no?
<Mena>  stdin, ;)
<Mohole> GENTLE!
<Mohole> yes, sorry.
<Popoi> :'(
<stdin> I knew what you meant :)
<n8k99> yes gentle!!
<Mohole> I'm italian, and my English is really horrible...
<Popoi> hahahaha ok.. ok.. :p
<n8k99> hehe- so did I -
<Popoi> I'm chilean
* n8k99 loves being very literal
<Mohole> So far...
<Mena> What is the more secure opera or firefox
<Mohole> and n8k99?
<n8k99> I'm 'Merican and my english is also American
<Mohole> Ok, guys, in this corner of winter we are crossing the ocean two times...
<Popoi> Anyway Is there a way to remove Konkeror without damage KDE? I'm on an Ubuntu machine right now and I can't test it
<Mohole> Ok. I'm on a WXP machine, and I can do everything.
<stdin> Popoi: nope, konqueror is a main part ok KDE
<Popoi> stdin: uh, I guess
<aseigo> you could remove konqueror. you'd end up saving a whole 20k or so
<Mohole> Is there a way to remove Kubunt from a PC without damaging it?
<aseigo> because 99% of its functionality are in libs other apps use
<Mohole> I mean, without damaging the sistem?
<n8k99> oh wow!
<n8k99> hi aseigo
<stdin> Mohole: you mean uninstall the OS, or just the KDE part ?
<Mohole> Uninstall all the OS.
<Popoi> aseigo: I get it..
<XVampireX> Yeah, haha, what aseigo said :D
<stdin> Mohole: just format the partition
<XVampireX> Konq is a container for kparts
<aseigo> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2932 2007-01-27 04:57 /usr/bin/konqueror
<aseigo> aseigo@freedom:~/src$ ls -lh `which konqueror`
<aseigo> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2.9K 2007-01-27 04:57 /usr/bin/konqueror
<aseigo> hehe
<Mohole> Can I use Partition Magic, no?
<aseigo> erp. why'd that come out twice?
<aseigo> odd. anyways, yeah.
<BluesKaj> use GParted Mohole
<stdin> Mohole: yeah, or gparted/qtparted on the K/Ubuntu Desktop install DC
<stdin> *cd
<Mohole> Ok. Thanz.
<aseigo> the main lib, kdeinit_konqueror, is 907k
<zach__> checking for X error. How do I solve this?
<aseigo> so, you'd save almost a megabyte
<Mohole> I must delete the partition where I placed Linux, and the swap partition too?
<zach__> hah
<stdin> Mohole: depends what you want to install in it's place, if it's another linux, you can keep the swap
<aseigo> zach__: you're checking for an error during an X session, or you're building a piece of software and it's saying it can't find X?
<zach__> building
<Mohole> I think to keep only Win. I installed Kubuntu on an old IBM Thinkpad, with poor Ram: only 256.
<n8k99> zacn_ install xorg-dev
<stdin> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   xorg-dev
* aseigo notes this also means you're probably missings lots of other packages
<aseigo> zach__: what are you building?
<stdin> Mohole: then you'll need to remove the swap too, and you'll probably want to restore the windows boot loader
<Mohole> I can use Win + OOo to write.
<Mohole> Is it simple to restore the Win boot loader?
<gholm> I've upgrade to edgy and somehow hosed my kde. This means when I boot, I reach a shell prompt, not a pretty GUI. How do I force my GUI to start?
<zach__> I am building software
<stdin> Mohole: yeah, OOo has a windows version too
<stdin> Mohole: yeah, if you have the windows cd
<Popoi> gholm: startx
<Mohole> Yes, I'm using OOo under Win, and it's pretty.
<aseigo> zach__: i got that. what piece of software? then i might be able to offer some ideas that would make the process a bit easier... since if you're missing x headers, you're probably missing other things it will need
<Mohole> I'm a writer and journalist, and I only need a writing program.
<Mohole> Free, is better.
<zach__> wmblueclock
<Mohole> Ok, so, having the Windows CD the process is simple.
<gholm> Popoi: startx changed the video settings but it's now frozen in an odd half-shell, half KDE loading state... grr
<gholm> I can see the shell prompt but can't type anything
<Mohole> Ok, perfect, guys, verrry "gentile"
<aseigo> zach__: ah, ok. so it's probably pretty low on the requirements.
<Popoi> gholm: oops.. I'm not so pro to help you ... it's a weird problem anyway
<zach__> what do you mean
<Mohole> ok, tomorrow I will try to delete Kubuntu from my notebook.
<BluesKaj> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aseigo> zach__: i mean that it probablydoesn't depend on many other headers than x...
<Mohole> including the swap partition.
<BluesKaj> !xserver-xorg
<Mohole> I hope to make all correctly.
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2 (edgy), package size 165 kB, installed size 584 kB
<stdin> Mohole: afaik you just use the command "fixmbr" from the windows recovery console to restort the windows boot loader
<aseigo> zach__: if it were something more complex, say a kde app, then i'd suggest doing sth like `apt-get build-dep kdebase` which would save you having to install lots of header packages by hand =)
<Mohole> Oh, stdin, great!
<Mohole> Very kind persons, in this channel!
<Mohole> Ok, guys, I'll go to bed, now.
<n8k99> thanks aseigo
<Mohole> Thanks n8k99
<n8k99> now maybe i can build desklist plugin for kopete
<Mohole> Thanks stdin
<stdin> Mohole: have a look at this page when you get a chance http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314058 (the FIXMBR section)
<stdin> :)
<n8k99> you are welcome Mohole
<Mohole> ok.
<stdin> and goodnight Mohole :)
<Mohole> I hope my editor will translate my books to english and spanish, and we will meet again in the future, or in a bookshop!
<Mohole> or in my web page
<mortici> how do i force apt to use a newer  version?
<meteor-1500> hi all - i've been having problems with my 6.10 amd64 system. I can boot up in recovery mode, then start kdm and a kde session
<meteor-1500> but if boot in the normal mode, when it gets to kdm it locks up after a few seconds
<stdin> mortici: it should always use the latest available version
<mortici> hmmm
<mortici> well it didn't for me but thats ok :)
<mortici> fixed it
<Mohole> n8k99: I'm visiting your web page...
<draik> Anyone know of any software to limit the bandwidth of my sister's desktop on my router?
<draik> She's running winxp
<draik> I'm on Kubuntu 6.10 and so is my laptop
<n8k99> Mohole: leave a comment!
<Mohole> ok!
<Mohole> nice pics...
<Mohole> can i give you my web page address?
<Mohole> Sorry, but they don't leave me post private messages...
<dad> yo
<Mohole> I don't know why
<Mohole> Can I give it here?
<n8k99> yes
<hammer2> hey all
<Jucato> private messages from unregistered nicks in freenode are disabled
<Jucato> unless the person you are talking to enables them
<hammer2> is there away to wget and install with 1 command?
<n8k99> Jucato!
<Jucato> hi n8k99
<Mohole> http://www.natalinorusso.it
<n8k99> hammer2 you need to pipe the command i think
<dad> i get shit with ubuntu 6.10 64amd
<Mohole> thanx, and sorry for the public post, guys.
<Jucato> hammer2: depends on what you're downloading/installing
<dad> I cant run any p2p
<hammer2> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Funiverse%2Fa%2Famsn%2Famsn_0.94-1_i386.deb&md5sum=5d21b24089397337c604e9bf3cce4b79&arch=i386&type=main
<hammer2> that
<Jucato> hammer2: why do you need to download the .deb for it?
<stdin> hammer2: and you can't use "sudo apt-get install amsn" why?
<hammer2> i did that but it says theres an update and takes me to their page
<Jucato> hammer2: just install from the repositories. using Adept Manager or apt-get (what stdin said)
<dad> anyone can give me a hand
<stdin> !p2p | dad
<ubotu> dad: Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<Admiral_Chicago> dad: ask
* Jucato salutes the Admiral_Chicago
* Admiral_Chicago bows to Jucato
<Admiral_Chicago> actually way too busy tonight, typing a paper.
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: did you see my shiny new cloak? :)
<Jucato> hehe good luck w/ your paper :)
* Jucato misses school...
<Mohole> ok guys, i go to sleep.
<Mohole> bye.
<Admiral_Chicago> congrats! i need to do that soon, I feel odd after the LP debacle
<n8k99> nighty night
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe i'll put my application in after all, gotta talk to Richard about it. he's been pushing me to go to it
<Jucato> you go Admiral_Chicago!! :)
<dad> i want any p2p run on 64amd easily
<xsacha> yep they run on amd64
<Jucato> dad: try ktorrent (installed by default) for torrents
<Admiral_Chicago> ktorrent is very nice..
<Popoi> dad: install amule
<dad> yea amule
<drbeams> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<draik> Hey Jucato
<Jucato> hi draik!
<dad> how can i install it?
<dad> i try but
<Popoi> dad: on a terminal type sudo apt-get install amule
<Jucato> !amule | dad
<ubotu> dad: amule: client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-1 (edgy), package size 1239 kB, installed size 3368 kB
<draik> How is everything Jucato
<Popoi> dad: or you can intall it from adept if you are using Kubuntu
<Jucato> draik: doing good. playing around w/ Beryl
<draik> Jucato: I got Beryl to work, but now it just crapped out
<Admiral_Chicago> composite is crap, i want to see what they put in Feisty. It broke my X on Edgy
<draik> here is a link to my video clip from when I was playing with Beryl...
<dad> yes but terminal says "sudo apt-get install amule"
<draik> http://www.draikunderlord.com/iris.mpg
<dad> sorry
<dad> E: Couldn't find package amule
<xsacha> The requested URL /iris.mpg was not found on this server.
<draik> sorry...
<draik> http://www.draikunderlord.com/iris.mpeg
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: haven't you heard? that spec for beryl on feisty is deferred
<draik> Jucato: ^^^^^
<Admiral_Chicago> what? Jucato no way. I gotta get to the LP specification tracker
<xsacha> hmm thats slow draik.. cause of the capturing software?
<Popoi> dad: you must activate the multiverse and universe repositories
<Mena> Bye all For a While With +GOD+ Bless
<Mena> And Thanks
<kai> wasup
<crazy_bus> Does anyone know how to compile gimp 2.3.  I'm trying to compile it but I'm getting this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4554/
<dad> when i type "sudo apt-get install amule" i get "E: Couldn't find package amule"
<Jucato> dad: check if you have the universe repository enabled
<Popoi> dad: I said that
<kai> do any know the name of an wep/wpa cracker for kubuntu 6.1
<Popoi> dad: enable the repos, check this URL https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/extra-repositories.html
<dad> exactly i get this "
<dad> Password:
<dad> Reading package lists... Done
<dad> Building dependency tree... Done
<dad> E: Couldn't find package amule
<Jucato> !repositories | dad
<ubotu> dad: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<wletang> Printing to Windows XP printer from Kubuntu, any have a problem doing this?
<draik> Jucato: Did you check out the video?
<draik> it's a bit choppy though... sorry
<Jucato> draik: still checking. sorry, a bit buried under tons of things to read..
<kai> does any one have any suggestions
<draik> wletang: Nope. I did it before. Didn't have any issues
<wletang> I seem to have one
<draik> wletang: What is your issue?
<draik> maybe I can help
<wletang> I am using a D-link router and my printer is hooked up the winXP machine, I can see shared file but not able to access printer?
<draik> so...
<draik> your printer is on the router or connected to the computer?
<wletang> computer
<draik> and the computer is winxp, correct?
<wletang> yes
<wletang> hp 695C
<draik> and you want the other computer on the router to print to that computer, correct?
<draik> Is the other computer Kubuntu?
<wletang> yes, I want ot print something from Kubuntu to winxp printer
<xsacha> draik: http://youtube.com/watch?v=2eDI4-IH58s :)
<wletang> no WinXP
<draik> Both are winxp?
<draik> Thank you xsacha, I have it loading
<Minataku> kai: aircrack airsnort wepcrack
<Minataku> I know the first two are real
<Minataku> I might have made the last one up on accident
<wletang> I am using a machine with Kubuntu, I have another machine with WINXP onit with a printer hooke dup to it
<Minataku> I also left out a whole lot >.>
<wletang> I want to use thta printer from this machine
<xsacha> draik: this one good too http://youtube.com/watch?v=T67kricXYRE   ... :) i love beryl heh
<Minataku> But it's a start, right? (Sorry >.< )
<kai> Minataku: I have airsnort, it keeps telling me
<kai> ...permission denied
<xsacha> draik: this is new Expo mode in beryl and it allows drag and drop: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4cdWG5xEic
<kai> I have this ksniffer but i can't use to decrypt packets
<draik> xsacha: I wish I had what they had. I have a really crappy time with Beryl now. I can't get it to behave the way I had it before
<Minataku> kai: Run it with sudo
<Minataku> airsnort, that is
<xsacha> :P
<xsacha> draik: what videocard?
<draik> nVidia
<draik> I have my video and monitor all setup
<draik> but I don't know what happened.
<kai> Minataku: Do I need to have a certain kind of wifi carf
<draik> I was just playing with my settings and then it crapped out
<xsacha> using nvidia 9xxx drivers?
<kai> *card
<kai> Im have a netgear atheros based card
<Minataku> kai: Some cards are screwy/buggy
<xsacha> draik: not using Xgl hopefully :P
<kai> Its tellin me failed to open device
<draik> I have the generic GeForce driver
<Minataku> kai: That's weird
<draik> I think I might be xsacha
<xsacha> gah
<Minataku> Usually it'll fail with some weird message then complain in dmesg
<kai> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<kai>   Major opcode:  144
<kai>   Minor opcode:  3
<kai>   Resource id:  0x0
<kai> Failed to open device
<xsacha> use nvidia 9xxx + nothing
<meteor-1500> hi all - i've been having problems with my 6.10 amd64 system. I can boot up in recovery mode, then start kdm and a kde session
<Minataku> Piyoko (my system) has a card like that
<meteor-1500> but if boot in the normal mode, when it gets to kdm it locks up after a few seconds
<xsacha> much faster
<kai> Thats what it keeps tellling
<kai> me
<draik> ok.
<Minataku> kai: Oh, that's an X error
<meteor-1500> any ideas?
<xsacha> Xgl is hacky, crashes all the time, eats all your RAM, i hate it
<draik> xsacha: I had it auto-detect my video card and everything functions properly
<Minataku> kai: Aaargh... I don't know how to fix that, sorry
<kai> how can I fix that that
<kai> man...
<Minataku> It might be related to Kubuntu's default enabling of wacom devices
<xsacha> yeah it functions, but that's not enough for me
<ask_> hello Kubuntu'ers. Anybody have time to help me get Japanese Input in Openffice? (it works everywhere else)
<kai> is there any alternative
<xsacha> kai: you can ignore that open device thing
<xsacha> just wacom
<Minataku> Why the hell is wacom defined as present in X11 in Kubuntu WHEN HARDLY ANYONE HAS A DAMN WACOM TABLET
<Minataku> I hope that's fixed in Edgy
<xsacha> nup, it's not
<Minataku> xsacha: Yeah, it is, actually
<draik> xsacha: So, what driver am I to get exactly?
<xsacha> i on edgy and default one has wacom
<Jucato> Minataku: it's not for a *wacom* tablet per se
<draik> I have GeForce FX 5700LS 256MB
<Jucato> and please, easy on the CAPS
<Minataku> Jucato: Sorry, I tend to yell when I encounter asinine things
<xsacha> draik: well latest nvidia ones.. 97xx
<Jucato> Minataku: those wacom entries are for pointing devices, which include the rubber thingies in some (laptop) keyboards
<kai> holy hell
<Minataku> Jucato: None of those are Wacom
<kai> Its working, I dunno how
<Minataku> They're all PS2
<draik> xsacha: under Drivers or Manufacturers?
<Minataku> *PS/2
* Jucato sighs
<xsacha> draik: 9746, it's not in ubuntu repositories i think, get them off lupines repo
<Minataku> At least every one I've ever seen is
<Jucato> we're not talking about "tablets" here
<Minataku> Jucato: I understand that
<draik> xsacha: Got a way to get them from that repo?
<kai> Minataku: how would I go about integrating this with aricrack
<Minataku> To quote Chris Rock... "Do you understand the words that are coming out of my mouth?"
<xsacha> draik: http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/
<Jucato> Minataku: those entries handle any pointing device (other than the mouse)
<draik> Minataku: That wasn't Chris Rock, that was Chris Tucker
<Minataku> draik: Oops, thanks
<Minataku> Wrong comedian
<Minataku> Jucato: All the pointing devices I've come across other than touchpads were PS/2; standard serial mouse type
<Minataku> As for touchpads, I don't know of anyone but Synaptics that makes them
<Jucato> Minataku: not talking about how they're connected to the computer, but how X sees/controls them
<ask_> Like another comedian said "I don't get no respect".
<ask_> So about japanese input in openoffice...
<ask_> anybody got time?
<Minataku> Jucato: Rather, it's where X is looking to pick up the device... from all I've heard it's looking at /dev/wacom
<Minataku> Which exists solely for Wacom writing tablets AFAIK
* Jucato sighs
<Minataku> Eh... sorry
<Minataku> I'll just drop it
<Jucato> !baddevice
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168 then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<draik> xsacha: I keep getting this error...
<draik> xsacha: E: Malformed line 81 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<Minataku> My apologies
<Minataku> Jucato: Actually, he was getting 166
<surgy> hi
<surgy> im trying to install guildawars and it asked for disk two and my cdrom wont open, why i "eject /media/cdrom0" it says the device is busy
<Jucato> Minataku: it says similar, not exactly
<Minataku> Ah
<Jucato> the number varies
<sampan> ask_  i don't do japanese, just chinese, but the how-to here ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM/Kubuntu  ) worked just fine for me
<Minataku> My bad... again
<meteor-1500> i'm on an x86_64 system, is there a way to use the configure; make stuff to compilie it for x86?
<Minataku> Sorry... again
<surgy> nvm i got it
<Minataku> meteor-1500: If you want x86 stuff just boot the x86 LiveCD and install as x86
<xsacha> draik: you went to the site?
<sampan> ask_  you might have to change a few things from chinese to japanese, but once skim is working, you should have no troubles inputting japanese into OOo
<meteor-1500> Minataku: that doesn't work on my system i've tried
<draik> Yup
<xsacha> thats all i know :)
<Minataku> meteor-1500: Really? O.o
<Minataku> What's the error?
<draik> xsacha: I just blocked out the first link with a hash (#) and it let me get the updates
<draik> DONE
<xsacha> :P
<xsacha> and you'll need to dump Xgl
<meteor-1500> Minataku: won't even boot, just oop's, tried for ages to fix it no go, but amd64 works fine
<meteor-1500> now what i'm trying to do is compile an x86 version of mplayer which should still work with lib32
<draik> xsacha: How do I dump XGL and how do I select the 9xxx driver?
<Minataku> meteor-1500: Ouch... this involves cross-compiling
<Jucato> Minataku: wacom - for tablet pc's
<Minataku> Which, believe it or not, I've never done before
<Minataku> Jucato: AH!
<meteor-1500> Minataku: yeah that was my idea
<ask_> Hey Sampan, thanks. I will try it out!
<Minataku> Jucato: It all makes sense now
<meteor-1500> unless there's a way i can install the 32 bit mplayer packages
<Minataku> I didn't even think of those things
<sampan> ask_  hope it works -- that page has instructions for both dapper and edgy ... worked fine for me :)
<Minataku> meteor-1500: Why are you using Kubuntu if you're clearly a power user?
<draik> xsacha: I still don't see a 9xxx driver.
<stdin> meteor-1500: you can, if you download the deb and use the "--force-arch" option of dpkg
<meteor-1500> Minataku: just makes some things work a bit better with less stuffing around than debian
<ask_> I'll be back :)
<stdin> meteor-1500: opps, that's "--force-architecture"
<meteor-1500> desktop type stuff
<meteor-1500> stdin: ah ok thanks
<Minataku> meteor-1500: I'd suggest Gentoo, personally
<meteor-1500> Minataku: ah never mind, just found someone has written a complete howto on getting it to work
<Minataku> lol
<stdin> I thought there was a configure option
<stdin> like --host=something
<Minataku> stdin: It still requires a cross-compilation environment
<meteor-1500> hrmm maybe not
<meteor-1500> the patch file it refers to is a 404
<eimar> Venezuela presente
<draik> xsacha: BRB... Gotta take out the trash
<stdin> Minataku: yeah, I guessed that much :P
<stdin> I've only "cross-compiled" for optimisation, like 686 instead of 486
<stdin> which is (relatively) simple
<Minataku> That's not even cross-compilation
<Minataku> Cross-compilation is when you're compiling for a different architecture
<stdin> that's why I quoted the term
<Minataku> stdin: Yes, but even quoted it was incorrect usage
<stdin> Minataku: that's because I don't know the correct term, besides "optimisation"
<Jucato> s/cross-compiled/compiled
<Jucato> there, everybody's happy
<stdin> heh :)
<Minataku> Jucato: sed isn't
<Minataku> You failed to close your script
* Jucato doesn't care
<Jucato> and it's not a script
<draik> xsacha: I'm back
<meteor-1500> ok, that's fixed, other problem i have is i can boot fine in recovery mode, then run kdm, but boooting normally it freezes two seconds after kdm appears
<Minataku> It's a sed script
<Minataku> Check the manpage for sed
<meteor-1500> anyone got any ideas on that?
<Minataku> meteor-1500: Video issue
<stdin> sed isn't called in the irc client, so how can it be a script ?
<Jucato> do you have to take everything *literally*
* Jucato sighs
<Minataku> Jucato: I'm an engineer(ing student)
<meteor-1500> Minataku: hrmm ok, because the graphics are all fine in both boot types, and both the same
<Minataku> If it's not correct within tolerance it's wrong
<meteor-1500> Minataku: only difference is in normal mode it freezes on the login page
<Minataku> meteor-1500: Failsafe more than likely uses the VESA X11 driver
<meteor-1500> Minataku: what should i do to try fixing it?
* Jucato refuses to answer
<meteor-1500> Minataku: well it comes up in just a bash prompt
<crimsun> Minataku: it's not a script; it's a regular expression. There is a difference.
<meteor-1500> then i run kdm which proceeds fine, maybe it's due to the graphics mode splashscreen stuff using rivafb or something?
<stdin> Minataku: no, if you start KDM from recovery mode, it will use the standard xorg.conf
<Draxer> I am trying to get display in system settings to work. Read forums and found a possable solution... reinstall kde-guidence.  If I try I get "System startup links for /etc/init.d/displayconfig-hwprobe.py already exist" Why is this?
<Minataku> crimsun: Check the manpage
<Minataku> stdin: Really? Hm
<Jucato> crimsun: that's what you get for feeding a pseudo-t**ll... a dev being told to read the man page :P
<crimsun> Minataku: I advise _you_ to reread the man page.
<stdin> Draxer: dose it fail the reinstall, or just continue ?
<Minataku>        s/regexp/replacement/
<crimsun> and it's a "man page", not a "manpage".
<Draxer> stdin: thats the last line no other comments
* Jucato sighs...
<Draxer> stdin: So I am guessing fail
<Jucato> Draxer: how are you tring to reinstall it?
<Minataku> The regular expression is inside the script, or at least that's what it looks like to me
<stdin> Draxer: unless it says it's failed, then it didn't, it's probably just a warning that can be ignored
<Minataku> But let's get back to helping
<Draxer> Jucato: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kde-guidance" In Konsole
<Minataku> meteor-1500: Is it completely frozen? Like the entire system is locked up?
<Jucato> Draxer: looks good. and stdin is most probably correct. it's just an informational statement
<Draxer> stdin: It stops the install though
<Minataku> Jucato: Does the Kubuntu default kernel have Magic SysRq enabled?
<stdin> Draxer: run the command in konsole and pastebin the output so I can have a look
<crimsun> Minataku: of course it does.
<stdin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Minataku> crimsun: Excellent
<meteor-1500> Minataku: it freezes completely, caps lock, num lock lights won't change
<Draxer> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4556/
<meteor-1500> Minataku: as far as i can possibly see it's frozen
<stdin> Draxer: that looks fine, the reinstall worked, if it didn't you'd see some dplg errors at the end
<stdin> dpkg rather
<Minataku> meteor-1500: I assume you have to manually power off when this happens?
<meteor-1500> Minataku: yep
<Minataku> Next time, try Alt+SysRq+S then wait at least 30s then Alt+SysRq+U then Alt+SysRq+B
<Draxer> Oh... Back to the forums then... unless anyone has any ideas
<Minataku> If it's actually locked up, there will be no response
<meteor-1500> ah ok
<Minataku> To the last one, specifically, which will reboot the computer if it's not locked up
<meteor-1500> never tried those
<Minataku> S will sync everything (give it 30s to be safe)
<Draxer> Thanks btw stdin and Jucato
<xsacha> Minataku: why not sysrq + alt + K ? :)
<stdin> your welcome :)
<meteor-1500> thanks,
<xsacha> that will kill everything and restart X bck
<Draxer> :)
<Minataku> xsacha: Well, yeah, I guess but then it'd just freeze again
<Minataku> But yeah, if you want to, test it with K first
<Minataku> If X is killed off then comes back it's not locked up
<meteor-1500> ok
<xsacha> why would it freeze again..
<meteor-1500> no idea
<Minataku> Have you tried changing to VTs when it's supposedly frozen?
<meteor-1500> yeah didn't make any difference doing that
<Minataku> xsacha: Because the initial problem is it freezing at the login screen
<meteor-1500> just didn't change
<Minataku> meteor-1500: Then try the SysRq functions
<meteor-1500> yep ok
<xsacha> it just freezes every single time at login screen? that sucks since ubuntu starts X straight away
<Minataku> K first to test, if it does nothing you're boned and that's that
<Minataku> In which case reboot in maintenance mode and check /var/log/messages
<CaptainMorgan> is anyone famiar with KDevelopC/C++ ? Im trying to see if there's a way to set Show Line Numbers by default; I don't see a setting in Configure/Settings.
<Minataku> In case there was a kernel panic we weren't able to see
<meteor-1500> ok yep
<Minataku> crimsun: Is Kubuntu set up to reboot on panic or just halt flat?
<crimsun> crimsun@FUN:~$ cat /proc/sys/kernel/panic*
<crimsun> 0
<crimsun> 0
<crimsun> 0
<crimsun> (it won't reboot.)
<Minataku> I believe that's a halt, which is... yeah
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Thanks
<Jucato> CaptainMorgan: try #kdevelop
<Minataku> BTW, crimsun and Jucato, sorry about that earlier
<crimsun> np.
<CaptainMorgan> thanks Jucato, didn't know the channel existed :)
<lenoxx> what's the maximum priority that i can assign something with in update-alternatives?
<lenoxx> is there some sort of MAX constant?
<lenoxx> i am trying to set the priority on something so high that no matter what gets installed, my particular program stays up at the highest priority and all i have to worry about is calling update-alternatives --auto <program> if even that
<lenoxx> so... how would i do that without using magic numbers like 100 or 3000?
<crimsun> lenoxx: no, there is no defined max.
<stevenn> how can i set a dual boot for kubuntu?
<stevenn> i have windows on my machine now...im trying to set linux on the other partition
<stdin> the installer can do that for you
<stevenn> automatically?
<stevenn> which option is it though?
<stevenn> cause there was an option to manually do it and i totally got lost
<stdin> it'll be something like resize existing partition and install on free space, then it will detect windows and set up dual boot
<akrus> lol looks great
<kamui> whats the name of a good media player thats kde specific?  noatun trys to run everything but apparently doesn't even play any video
<stevenn> oh i have to install linux first stdin?
<dad> Popi: thank you for your hand.
<dad>  jucato: thank you for your hand.
<akrus> I cannot connect to anywhere
<akrus> but I'm somehow connected to IRC...
<dad> all guys thank you
<stevenn> oh sorry...i thought you said delete windows
<stevenn> alright
<stdin> stevenn: it will be setup during the install
<stevenn> alright:)
<stevenn> ill check it out!
<dad> now i know why linux is beautiful world
<stdin> stevenn: you can always come back here when you're installing for extra help :)
<Jucato> dad: you're very much welcome
<dad> and why especially ubuntu
<eddy> hei
<stdin> kamui: how about kaffeine, or kmplayer
<kamui> Ill try both
<kamui> stdin: I really need to play win32 formats, so do you know if they work with those codecs well?  I had some issues with gnomes totem player not playing win32 codecs well
<dad> bye guys. i see soon
<Jucato> bye dad
<stdin> kamui: I know kaffeine can use them, and kmplayer should too
<Jucato> kaffeine (or rather xine engine) needs the w32codecs for windows media
<Jucato> (wmv, wma, and real media)
<eddy> ping mr
<eddy> ping me
<stdin> aka: the evil codecs
<Jucato> eddy: ping?
<kamui> totem is xine engine as well afaik, only mplayer would play these vids though
<kamui> I just want ot stick with the look and feel of kde as much as possible
<Jucato> kamui: totem is using gstreamer by default on ubuntu afaik
<stdin> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<kamui> jucato: ok, well Ill try kaffene then
<Jucato> kamui: what media/format are you trying to play?
<Jucato> take note that even w/ w32codecs, DRM'ed media will not play
<kamui> also this could be a stupid question, but whats up with kde 3.80, is that kde 4?  I've seen references to that being the case though it seems to not make sense by version numbers alone.
<kamui> Jucato: non of my media is drm
<kamui> I hate wmv anyway
<Jucato> kamui: it's a development snapshot of kde 4
<Jucato> 3.80 = not 4 yet :)
<kamui> aah
<kamui> well whats the latest unstable version of kde that is "useable"
<Jucato> hm...
<kamui> I think im running 3.55? which is latest stable
<Jucato> 3.5.6 latest stable
<kamui> well, I knew it was 3.5 something
<stdin> 3.5.6 is stable so far
<kamui> whatever is in the ubuntu tree
<Jucato> kamui: libxine-extracodecs for avi, mp3, aac, etc
<kamui> just wondering what the "bleeding edge" is thats useable
<stdin> 3.5.6 is default in feisty, there is also a kubuntu.org repo for it
<kamui> Jucato: mainly I need xvid support and rm
<Jucato> kamui: that's as bleeding edge *and* usable as you can get
<kamui> lol :)
<Jucato> kamui: xvid = avi = libxine-extracodecs
<Jucato> rm = windows media = w32codecs
<stdin> libxine-extracodecs = libxine1-ffmpeg
<Jucato> oh I forgot mpeg
<stdin> .. for feisty anyway
<Jucato> really? they changed the name *again*?
<stdin> yeah, libxine-extracodecs is now a meta package depending on libxine1-ffmpeg
<kamui> libxine1-ffmpeg doesn't exist in edgy repos ithink
<stdin> (which is in main)
<kamui> ohhhhh, I get it
<Jucato> <stdin> .. for feisty anyway
<Jucato> kamui: ^^^
<stdin> mp3 support in main, interesting :P
<Jucato> ow?
<stdin> yep
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> interesting is... hm.. nvm
<stdin> (feisty) mp3 support is from libxine1-ffmpeg, which is in main. not sure how that works, but hey :)
<kamui> ok, one more question, I installed beryl with kde wokrin pretty nice
* Admiral_Chicago points Jucato & stdin to #ubuntu+1
<kamui> wondering if there is a kde dock app I can use to replace the standard taskbar
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: no worries. just verified it from ubotu
<Admiral_Chicago> :)
<kamui> wait, better question
<kamui> what would I use to burn media dvd's in kde
<Jucato> !beryl | kamui
<ubotu> kamui: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Jucato> for the first question ^^
<Admiral_Chicago> oh, we changed the channel.
<kamui> wait, I already have beryl working fine using (eech) xgl
<kamui> I was just wondering about a docking app
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: yeah. avoids lots of misconceptions
<Admiral_Chicago> kamui: to do what? I don't think I understand by taskbar..
<kamui> make my mac buddies sweat beads of jealousy
<Jucato> kamui: I meant that the people in there would know which things would work w/ beryl
<kamui> jucato: got ya
<kamui> jucato: what about a dvd media burning app
<kamui> jucato: I haven't even tried to burn a dvd in kde
<Admiral_Chicago> K3b
<stdin> k3b works
* Jucato doesn't even have a DVD Burner
<kamui> will k3b burn video into a dvd video?
<kamui> or just burn data dvd's
<kamui> dvds
<stdin> if you make it DVD format first
<stdin> there are other apps that can make the DVD file tree tho
<theshadow> I'm trying to setup the firefox mplayer plugin but when I run the ./configure script I'm getting this error "configure: error: Unable to find mozilla or firefox development files" does anyone know what its talking about?
<kamui> hmm, I better read a howto of some sort on dvd video burning in ubuntu
<kamui> I lied, I have one more question
<kamui> possible to mount isos in kde without using the console?
<Jucato> !mozilla-mplayer | theshadow
<ubotu> theshadow: mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31-1 (edgy), package size 467 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<stdin> theshadow: 1) why not install the packaged version? 2) you'll need the -dev package to compile it
<Jucato> kamui: lol!! what a coincidence
<stdin> !kiso
* Jucato is listening to Myuji - eX dream (X TV OST) from AnimeNfo Radio | Your Source For The Best Anime Music! | AAC+ Relay! [Amarok] 
<ubotu> kiso: program to create manipulate and extract CD Image. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 343 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<Jucato> kamui: ^^
<kamui> why coincidence?
<Jucato> kamui: * Jucato is listening to Myuji - eX dream (X TV OST) from AnimeNfo Radio | Your Source For The Best Anime Music! | AAC+ Relay! [Amarok]  <-- just came up in the online radio
<kamui> oh
<kamui> :)
<kamui> X1999
<kamui> you busted me :)
<kamui> that _IS_ quite a coincidence
<Jucato> duh! you forgot? you said months ago that I was the first person to ever get your nick :P
<Jucato> anyway, back to the topic lol
<kamui> lolol thats right
<ask_> *sigh* Well, I am back again after trying to get japanese input in openoffice for two hours
<ask_> does anyone here know how to help
<ask_> I have tried the wiki
* Jucato unfortunately doesn't know...
<Jucato> maybe there's an OO.o channel?
<kamui> Jucato: kiso can't be run as a regular user?
<Jucato> kamui: ask stdin...
<underdog5004> who needs kiso help?
<kamui> I do
<kamui> it wont open my dvd iso image
<kamui> crashes when I try
<underdog5004> kamui, are you making an iso from a dvd or what?
<kamui> I have an iso of a dvd that I would like to edit
<Jordan_U> sombody here using Dapper without many / any gnome libs mind pastebining what packages would be installed if you installed ubuntu-desktop
<kamui> I was actually hoping that I could just "mount" it and edit it without having to manually mount it from the cnosole
<underdog5004> kamui, oh...lol, I have no idea...sorry
<underdog5004> try man kiso
<kamui> meh, its not a big deal, probably less work if I just write a script to mount the iso when its double clicked
<kamui> unmounting will unfortunately have to be controlled manually from the console
<kamui> which I didn't want to do
<kamui> I like when my interface is uniform
<Jordan_U> I basically want to know what packages to remove to switch from Ubuntu to pure Kubuntu
<kamui> otherwise I would have stayed with xfce
<kamui> is that even possible Jordan_U
<kamui> I feel like any of the gnome packages are somehow tied into the main ubuntu system
<Jordan_U> kamui: I don't see why it wouldn't be, seems fairly strait foreward to me
<kamui> I tried to remove totem once, it threatened to basically uninstall everything
<kamui> jordan_u: then try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kamui> and apt-get remove gnome
<kamui> see if that works without removing critical dependencies
<stdin> Jordan_U: you should just be able to remove ubuntu-desktop, then do "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<Jordan_U> stdin: *should* :) but can't
<theshadow> Jucato: ty
<stdin> Jordan_U: what dose apt-get autoremove do?
<Jordan_U> stdin: plus I want to know the packages for Dapper which doesn't have autoremove
<stdin> Jordan_U: ahh, dapper... hmm
<kamui> ok, well ill let you geniuses work this one out, Im gonna get some Zzzs
<kamui> thanks big time stdin and Jucato
<kamui> I gotta drop in more often ;)
<stdin> kamui: no problem :)
<Jucato> kamui: you:re welcome. just try not to bring about the end of the world ok?
<kamui> lol
<Jordan_U> stdin: Even with autoremove it just removes the meta-package because you never "installed" ubuntu-desktop it and all it's dependencies were just there, unless you used the alternate install CD which does use apt to install ubuntu-desktop...
<kamui> Im a dragon of earth, what can I say
<stdin> Jordan_U: if the meta package is removed, then it's dependencies are orphaned and autoremove want to remove them, I've use it to remove gnome on another machine
<stdin> Jordan_U: but on dapper, I don't know of a simple way to do it
<Jordan_U> stdin: So have I, that only works if you installed using the alternate install CD, I have tried many times
<stdin> Jordan_U: I've used it on a system that was installed with the desktop cd, don't know why it didn't work for you
<Jordan_U> stdin: meh? who knows, do you have a kubuntu dapper machine or liveCD?
<stdin> Jordan_U: It was on a friends dapper system, installed with the dapper desktop cd. but I'm not running dapper here
<Jordan_U> stdin: If you run apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, say no and copy the output of the list of packages it would have installed, I can just run apt-get remove <list of packages>
<stdin> sure...
<Jordan_U> stdin: It worked with Breezy :)
<ForgeAus> hey all
<ForgeAus> how do I sort out a DHCP for a PXE server from kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> I'm already a DCHP client myself
<stdin> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ca/343722 (I also have synaptic install, so you'll need to add that)
<Jordan_U> stdin: Thanks :)
<stdin> np :)
<ForgeAus> can you do PXE from a computer that itself is a DCHP client? (do you use DHCP relay instead of DHCP server?)
<Philip5> ForgeAus: yes you can setup a pxe server on a dchp server if that was your question
<Philip5> ForgeAus: there are excellent docs on how to setup a pxe server on the ubuntu wiki
<ForgeAus> Philip I know that much but if your comptuer is a DCHP client, can you still set up PXE (ie dhcp relay instead of dhcpd?)
<Philip5> you need to be a dhcp server
<ForgeAus> I don't think I can be a DHCP server, if I am it messes up my internet
<ForgeAus> (I must be getting an IP issued from myself instead of my router)
<ForgeAus> (which currently acts as my DHCP server)
<ForgeAus> (for the local net)
<Philip5> i understand... but i think the dhcp also point at the pxe
<Philip5> but you might be able to set it up as some kind of relay as you suggested
<Philip5> i haven't tried that
<Philip5> i run the dhcp server on my lan behind my gateway so i had no problem with it messing with the internet in anyway
<ForgeAus> yeah I just need to find out how right?
<ForgeAus> thanx
<dwangoac> Hi - quick question: I'm running Kubuntu 6.06.1 and KDE throws unknown errors when mounting media like CD's and USB keys.  Would renaming the .kde directory do a reset to the point where things might start working again, or am I just being silly?
<Philip5> ForgeAus: do you have a lan? in that case... does all your computers on your lan get ip from a isp dhcp?
<deathnote> question
<deathnote> what does umask 007 do?
<Philip5> otherwise you would only have that problem if the gateway is the computer that you are installing via pxe
<Philip5> deathnote: sets default to when making files set the permission to user and group to have all permissions and others none
<Philip5> i guess
<deathnote> Philip5: do u mean, this is to set what's the mode for the next file creation??
<Philip5> yes
<Philip5> umask is like a chmod in reverse
<Philip5> umask subtracts from 777 in chmod
<Philip5> so to speak
<deathnote> ohhhh so 007 is not user and group = none, and all = all permission?
<deathnote> no wonder
<stdin> in chmod, yes
<stdin> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<deathnote> if (!rename("$::scandir/$file", "$::analysedir/$file")) , what does the !rename mean?
<stdin> you're probably better off asking that on #bash
<deathnote> f (!rename("$::scandir/$file", "$::analysedir/$file")) , what does the !rename mean?
<deathnote> if (!rename("$::scandir/$file", "$::analysedir/$file")) , what does the !rename mean?
<stdin> deathnote: you're probably better off asking that on #bash
<ForgeAus> Philip yes I have a lan and all comptuers on the lan (3 of them) get it from a router... the router, in turn gets it from my ISP...
<ForgeAus> I could set the router to give me a static IP but its complicated and I have to change stuff over
<ForgeAus> DHCP just works, so much easier... as long as I don't serve DHCP's myself?
<ForgeAus> I had it on Static but it was so much a mess administering IP's all the time changing them over for one reason or another, and I had to do it with the OS's tcp connection as well
<ForgeAus> nothing seemed to work most of the time and I was forever switching one thing to another, DHCP I just set it and forget it!
<ForgeAus> so I do already have a DHCP server but its just not this PC its the router
<just-this-time> !alternatives
<ubotu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<just-this-time> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dwangoac> OK, how dangerous and/or dumb is it to move the .kde directory out of the way and let a dist-upgrade from Dapper to Edgy recreate it?
<stdin> dwangoac: a logout/in will re create it
<chavo> dwangoac, not dangerous but not really necesarry either
<dwangoac> Thanks for the info - I'm hoping that doing that will clear out some funny problems I'm having where KDE fails to mount devices like CD's and USB keys (by throwing an unknown error)
<dwangoac> Kind of clearing out the driftwood, if you will.  I've been distribution upgrading since Hoary :)
<chavo> I've had my .kde for years
<dwangoac> Hmm...  OK, should I be looking somewhere else?  Any time I try to mount a CD or a USB key, it always comes back with "an unknown error occurred" - I usually have to mount as root.
<stdin> check it with another user
<dwangoac> stdin: That's a pretty good idea...
<dwangoac> I'll abuse my MythTV user for that :)
<stdin> I have them every now and then :P
<dwangoac> stdin: OK, I'm back from another session - same error.
<dwangoac> stdin: So, yeah, moving the .kde folder would be pointless :)
<stdin> probably not a config file then
<dwangoac> stdin: I guess at this point it couldn't hurt to just do the update to Edgy and see what I get on the other side.  I'm wanting to update so I can play with Beryl :)
<kraut> moin
<Sekaab> Hey hey
<stdin> dwangoac: worth a try
<just-this-time> what is samba meta package ?
<dwangoac> stdin: Thanks for the help - I appreciate it.
<just-this-time> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<stdin> dwangoac: oh, and you can use pmount to mount removable devices as non-root too :)
<dwangoac> stdin: Yeah, but my wife.. she no like the console :)
<dwangoac> stdin: It's one of those things where it used to work, but then suddenly stopped mounting things right, and I've never been able to figure out what it is.
<stdin> dwangoac: yeah, maybe edgy will fix it, hopefully
<dwangoac> stdin: Here goes - yikes, 1064MB of downloads...
<stdin> dwangoac: yeah, takes forever to download and install, and beware dependencies. like xserver-xorg-driver-* changing to xserver-xorg-video-*
<dwangoac> stdin: Go figure - they didn't say anything about that on the official http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php page :)
<dwangoac> stdin: Since I'm likely to run in to that one, what do I need to do there?
<stdin> dwangoac: yeah, I think that was one reason so many people has trouble with the upgrade. I found that using aptitude instead of apt-get helps tho
<dwangoac> Heh - it's not too late, it's just downloading at the moment.  How about adept instead of aptitude?
<notech> anyone running a Dell notebook?
<chavo> I never had problems with the upgrade
<dwangoac> notech: Sometimes. :)
<BlankB> notech: yes I have a dell inspiron 4000
<stdin> chavo: dapper -> edgy ?
<chavo> notech, me too sometimes
<notech> wondering what wireless and if you got it to work
<dwangoac> notech: Went around in circles and finally gave up on my Precision m60
<notech> seems they have a choice of Dell 1390 or intel 3945
<dwangoac> notech: It really, really depends on the chipset
<BlankB> notech: i am using a airlink 802.11g cardbus card.
<dwangoac> notech: I'd look around, find out what exact chipset is used in the card that comes with it, and check on the support.  In my case, the Broadcom chipset I had wasn't supported at all, and NDISWrapper didn't play nice with docking station changes.
<notech> ok, thanks folks
<dwangoac> notech: Yep, I'm with BlankB - I went with an Orinoco Silver and just gave up on the internal card.
<dwangoac> stdin: So would Adept do a better job than apt-get, or is it a crapshoot?
<notech> i have an older type I/II card but not sure that works with these new laptops
<dwangoac> notech: Should work fine - what kind of card is it?
<stdin> dwangoac: never used adept to do it, it may work better, you could always check.
<notech> dwangoac: linksys prism2, uses orinoco driver
<dwangoac> notech: Eh, prism2 is all you need to say - that's a god chipset (very well supported)
<notech> dwangoac: cool, thanks :))
<stdin> adept isn't exactly my favourite package manager
<dwangoac> notech: Easy way to tell:  Bust out a Kubuntu or a Knoppix CD and see what happens :)
<notech> dwangoac: ordering the laptop tomorrow
<dwangoac> stdin: Gnome isn't exactly my favorite browser either, hence not having aptitude on hand :)
<notech> that's why i was wondering which of the internals to get, but guess it won't matter now
<stdin> dwangoac: aptitude is nothing to do with gnome
<dwangoac> stdin: Oh - I always thought it had Gnome dependancies (not like that matters too much - I have a lot of GTK apps anyway...)
<stdin> dwangoac: maybe you're thinking of synaptic?
<dwangoac> stdin: How right you are.
<dwangoac> stdin: It's getting late here. :)
<stdin> dwangoac: heh, I know the feeling, aptitude is a terminal-based front-end to apt, you just do "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<stdin> it tends to deal with dependencies better tho
<stdin> *than apt-get
<dwangoac> stdin: I think I'll cancel my apt-get attempt then
<dwangoac> Hmm... only dependencies aptitude couldn't resolve were openoffice
<dwangoac> Nice
<stdin> there is a sort of "unofficial" upgrade help here http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade
<michael_> Good morning.
<dwangoac> stdin: OK, after doing some comparing, the only really new thing about that is apt-get -u dist-upgrade | grep ^' ' | xargs apt-get -y install
<dwangoac> stdin: Thanks for the link.  I'll probably need to do that to resolve the held back packages. :)
<michael_> Perhaps someone can help me out here?  I have had a problem since my upgrade to Edgy.  Whenever any packages get upgraded, Adept wants to remove ubuntu-minimal and others and reinstall sysvinit.
<michael_> Unfotunately, I am not an apt-get guru.
<main> haloo
<stdin> make sure you have ubuntu-standard and kubuntu-desktop installed
<deathnote> try apt-get clean ?
<main> hey uhh wat package do i get to burn iso files to dvd??
<stdin> that won't do a thing, except remove the local package cache
<main> ?
<stdin> main: k3b, which is already installed
<main> where is that in the kmenu?
<deathnote> multimedia?
<main> i couldnt find it
<main> nope
<main> not there
<deathnote> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<ForgeAus> yeah I think its in multimedia (I personally made a subgroup)
<stdin> main: the button in the bottom left, with the K on it
<deathnote> try running k3b in console?
<michael_> stdin: ubuntu-standard and kubuntu-desktop are installed.  deathnote: I have done apt-get clean.
<main> yeahh
<main> nah i wanna find it
<deathnote> michael_: how u do your upgrade?
<main> for future use
<deathnote> main: create a link yourself then? heh
<main> but wat if its there
<main> its suppose to be in the multimedia menu?
<deathnote> yupp
<michael_> deathnote: I changed the repositories manually and did lots of apt-get update, upgrade and dist-update:s.
<michael_> I suspect I did something at the wrong time, since I had just switched to Kubuntu at the time.
<michael_> Plus Edgy was not yet released.
<jager> is the OSS mixer api enabled by default in the stock ubuntu kernels?
<main> hah it wasnt installed
<main> for some reason
<stdin> main: make sure you have the package kubuntu-desktop installed
<main> uhh
<main> lemme check
<michael_> deathnote: Yes.  I can't remember whether I edited the file or did it from Adept, but that is probably not relevent.  Sorry, I can't private-message :(
<main> does that package have a bunch of programs?
<makuseru> is there a room for knoppix?
<stdin> main: is make sure you have everything you should
<stdin> makuseru:  #knoppix ?
<main> im installing it now
<main> this doesnt include k3b right?
<stdin> main: it should include k3b and other apps you should have
<main> k
<stdin> main: how did you install kubuntu without kubuntu-desktop ?
<main> idk
<main> i just got rid of gnome
<main> and installed a bunch of random packages from the kde
<stdin> how did you get kde then?
<main> menu
<main> maybe i missed it lol
<stdin> kubuntu-desktop is a meta package that installed a standard kde based desktop
<deathnote> how many kind of kde-s are there, ??
<main> well it wasnt checked as installed
<main> im installing right now
<stdin> deathnote: there is only 1 KDE, but kubuntu apply patches and modifications to it, they also include packages to be installed by default
<main> hmm why dont i have this installed
<main> and i already had kubuntu
<stdin> no, you had parts of it, but not kubuntu :)
<ForgeAus> if there isn't a #knoopix try #linux
<ForgeAus> grrr damn typos
<ForgeAus> (actually its ##linux but #linux should forward you there)
<main> when i installed the package
<main> seems like nothing changed
<main> i still dont see k3b
<stdin> main: logout and back in, then look
<main> oh its installed
<main> i see it package manager
<main> k im gona log out
<jager> so i get [AO OSS]  audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy when i run mplayer -ao oss <file>
<jager> friend tells me this is why sound in flash fails
<jager> any pointers to getting that sorted?
<deathnote> what's xserver-xorg-air-core ?? some kind of kde?
<stdin> deathnote: huh, do you know what KDE is ?
<deathnote> some desktop enviroment?
<stdin> jager: that's because artsd is using it. take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#head-f036b17c3150dd72f58d952a0e13094568c9f92e
<stdin> deathnote: yeah, the K Desktop Environment, xserver isn't a desktop environment, it's what they run on
<jager> changing the firefoxrc file doesn't help if that's what you were pointing me at stdin
<stdin> jager: did you restart firefox after? and what if you change it to artsdsp ?
<michael-kb> stdin: any idea why Edgy still thinks sysvinit should be on my system?  Sorry, you looked like a good person to ask :)
<michael-kb> Edgy, resp apt-get.
<michael-kb> resp dpkg.
<stdin> michael-kb: maybe because you installed something that wants sysvinit
<deathnote> ic..any recommendation for eye candies like 3d desktop etc?
<stdin> deathnote: beryl is good :)
<michael-kb> stdin: sorry, how can I look for such a dependency?
<jager> restarting firefox didn't help, neither changing to artsdsp and restarting :(
<michael-kb> (I think I did that, but I will do it again).
<deathnote> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<stdin> michael-kb: maybe try doing "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop" it may show what wants sysvinit
<deathnote> is beryl running on top on kde? or another desktop environment?
<stdin> deathnote: it's a window manager, it will work with any desktop environment
<michael-kb> stdin: 0 upgraded, 0 new, 0 remove, 0 not upgraded.
<deathnote> so i just apt-get install beryl?
<stdin> deathnote: you'll need either XGL or AIGLX to get it working tho
<stdin> michael-kb: ok, try "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<michael-kb> stdin: the same.
<stdin> deathnote: what version of kubuntu are you on?
<deathnote> i'm on edgy now
<stdin> michael-kb: does "sudo aptitude install upstart" show it's installed ?
<stdin> deathnote: and what's your graphics card ?
<deathnote> i have another set of laptop on dapper too... is the procedure different? i'll start with edgy..hehe
<deathnote> ATI radeon 9200
<stdin> deathnote: ok, you'll need XGL then
<stdin> !xgl | deathnote
<ubotu> deathnote: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<deathnote> my another pc is using nvidia.. if nvidia do i use AIGLX or XGL?
<stdin> deathnote: depends what version of the driver you install, both ATI and nvidia need the binary driver installed to work
<stdin> deathnote: if you use then envy script to install the driver you may be able to use AIGLX
<stdin> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<Bxnp> i need a native speaker in english
<Bxnp> i have a little blog entry wich i would like to be corrected
<deathnote> what's an envy script?
<stdin> deathnote: look at what ubotu said
<Bxnp> stdin: are you an englsih native speaker
<stdin> Bxnp: yeah, I am
<Bxnp> could you help me correct a few lines of english
<stdin> sure, why not
<Bxnp> oke one sec
<Bxnp> oke i am sending you the text
<Bxnp> stdin: you have to accept the text
<stdin> Bxnp: I know, and I did, maybe you are firewalled
<Bxnp> oh shi  tt
<Bxnp> let me correct tht
<stdin> Bxnp: you can just post it to pastebin
<stdin> http://pastebin.ca
<Bxnp> oh oke
<deathnote> ok....i've followed the http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/article.php?story=20060602173658632 ..got my ATI installed properly
<deathnote> but i realise the below session is for dapper instead of edgy
<deathnote> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<deathnote> fglrx is up.....
<michael-kb> stdin, deathnote: got it!  I still had the Breezy CD listed in my sources.list.  I have removed that, and now it no longer wants to install sysvinit.
<stdin> michael-kb: heh :)
<michael-kb> stdin, deathnote: thanks for your assistance!
<stdin> :)
<deathnote> sure sure
<michael-kb> See yous...
<Mena> hi
<Mena> Hot to install  GStreamer 0.10
<Mena> how*
<Mena> stdin, are you here
<stdin> yeah
<Mena> How to install  GStreamer 0.10
<Mena> do you know it
<stdin> what version of kubuntu are you on Mena ?
<Mena> 6.10
<Mena> edgy
<mneisen> Hello, Ive got a small problem with beryl-svn on Kubuntu Edgy. Everything runs fine, except Katapult which I used to use excessivly. Beryl 0.1.99.2 did not have this problem, Beryl 0.1.9999.1 is broken for me, Beryl-svn works but seems to hinder Katapult. Any suggestions?
<stdin> Mena: just search in adept for "gstreamer0.10" and you'll see all the packages available
<stdin> Mena: you may need universe/multiverse for some
<Mena> stdin, okay bec i tried form terminla couldnt find
<Mena> stdin, i enabled them
<stdin> !find gstreamer0.10
<ubotu> Found: gstreamer0.10-alsa, gstreamer0.10-doc, gstreamer0.10-esd, gstreamer0.10-gnomevfs, gstreamer0.10-plugins-base (and 30 others)
<stdin> there are there
<Mena> stdin, okay :)
<E_mE> morning all...
<stdin> mneisen: seeing as it a beryl problem, and a svn version at that, you should ask in #beryl
<Mena> stdin, why some times whem i attend to open adept its loading but didnt open is that my be cused of the suing of prossecor
<Mena> using*
<stdin> Mena: well, when you open adept, you first run kdesu, that's what uses the processor first, then adept will open
<Mena> stdin,ok
<stdin> Mena: I think I saw some bug when adept didn't open on the 1st try, it's maybe that
<Mena> yes
<stdin> I don't use adept anyway, if I don't use the terminal then I'll use Synaptic
<Mena> stdin, so you sugest to use synaptic
<Mena> stdin, do i install it
<Mena> or something else
<stdin> yeah, just install it from adept (if it opens :P ) or from konsole
<Mena> stdin , okay
<stdin> it's a GTK app tho, so it will depend on some GTK libs
<Mena> stdin, ok
<Mena> stdin, i got amny packages install one with this descr Graphical package manager , right?
<stdin> yeah
<Mena> stdin, i wil not need any one of others , right?
<Mena> okay
<mneisen> stdin: OK, will do (in fact: have done ... :-D)
<stdin> Mena: you can get "update-notifier" too, so you don't have to use adept_notifier to show when updates are available
<Mena> stdin, cool
<Mena> stdin, can i enable kconverstion emothion or there is no any for it
<stdin> you mean emoticons?
<Mena> yes sorry
<stdin> hmm, I don't know :P
<Mena> okay
<just-this-time> !samba | /me
<stdin> but I know where you can find out
<ubotu> /me: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<stdin> Mena: ask in #konversation
<Rebecca> hey. im having a problem with the auto mount feature.. it's trying to mount my camera (which is a standard usb mass storage device) as a camera.. it fails horribly, can not be unmounted, can not view and files on the filesystem, and prevents it being mounted normally. is there anyway to prevent it trying to mount my camera as something other than USB mass storage device?
<Mena> stdin, okay
<stdin> Mena: if no one answers, give Sho_ a poke :)
<Mena> stdin, okay
<Rebecca> it tries to load "camera://Olympus X-450@[usb:004,022] /"
<Rebecca> and fails miserably
<Rebecca> this appears to interfere with the normal usb mass storage mounting that occurs after...
<Rebecca> i have asked previously in #kde but they seem clueless about the problem
<Steven_M> hi
<Steven_M> all
* Bxnp is away: Gone away for now.
<Alarm> goodmorning . what is the usage of the dock application bar ? when adding it firstly it is being placed only on the right side without me being able to do anything on it. move it on the top of the screen or add apps on it. how can i do that ?
<Jucato> !away > Bxnp
<Steven_M> I get crackly sound when playing Lincity-NG, any idea why?
<Quilano> no sound whatsoever after upgrade to edgy (audigy soundcard). Anyone can help?
<Mena> stdin, its normla while using the command apt-get with synaptic right i mean if worked for the tow
<Mena> both
<ForgeAus> I think the dock application bar is for Window Maker / GNUstep (or other *step-type) programs
<ForgeAus> its a different window manager... (like how Gnome is different from KDE, Window Maker is yet another)...
<XenThraL> ehm, everyone in #kopete is idling, or flat out now answering me so
<XenThraL> anyone know how to set the default font size for messages in kopete?
<XenThraL> whenever I change it, the first message comes out with the new font size, but any subsequent messages dont
<Mena> seconed
<deathnote> hi how do i know if i've got aiglx or xgl installed?
<Alarm> so is there a way i can add a bar on the top of the screen with some shortcuts that will be invisible (only that one) not the main taskbar
<ForgeAus> um I havn't used kopete enough to know that
<ForgeAus> death I think aiglx comes with Kubuntu
<XenThraL> seems like its bugged behavior
<XenThraL> but I'm checking first before I file a report
<stdin> deathnote: if you are running edgy, you have aiglx installed, but you have to install xgl in dapper and edgy
<Mena> Xenthral, Configure>>>Appearnce>>>Colors And fonts
<ForgeAus> I'm not certain but xgl may come with video drivers like ATI or Nvidia??? or perhaps its a separate component you need to install?
<ForgeAus> check if it shows up in Adept....
<Mena> Xenthral, that will make all fonts as you choose
<XenThraL> Mena: that seemed to have change how the font is displayed to m
<stdin> ForgeAus: it's separate, xserver-xgl (iirc)
<XenThraL> me*
<XenThraL> but not how it is sent as to everyone
<ForgeAus> thanx stdin
<XenThraL> do you see the distinction I'm trying to make?
<Mena> Xenthral, i dint know much but i geuess others see this
<Mena> as you choose
<Mena> Xenthral, do you asked your friends if they saw the font as you waont
<stdin> AIGLX is profired over XGL, but AIGLX won't work with everything (especially not ATI)
<XenThraL> yep
<XenThraL> I went through a whole bunch of settings
<stdin> *prefired
<Mena> Xenthral, So its manybe a bug as you said
<Mena> Xenthral, do yoy see youre addrees book info
<XenThraL> yes
<Mena> Xenthral, okay
<ForgeAus> stdin? preferred?
<_ita> hi all i just installed kubuntu 6.06.1 lts .. (amd64) .. then first boot i start adept updater .. tells me about ~100 updates -- i start and i get like errors errors errors .. should i add repos ? all default here
<stdin> ForgeAus: It's faster (as it uses DRI) and it's a longterm project, where XGL was made as a short term project until the manufactures release drivers that can use OpenGL
<deathnote> hi i'm running beryl manager now.. when i click on select window manager --> Beryl, it just revert back to kwin..what does it mean?
<stdin> deathnote: what graphics hardware do you have ?
<deathnote> ati radeon
<deathnote> i followed the guide but
<stdin> deathnote: have you installed XGL ?
<deathnote> i think i installed AIGLX
<deathnote> the guide says Option          "AIGLX"         "true" into my xorg.conf
<stdin> ATI can't use AIGLX
<stdin> deathnote: you have to use XGL
<deathnote> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<stdin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<deathnote> ok..confusing..the guide
<stdin> you probably followed the guide for auglx, but the ATI drivers can't use that, so you need xgl
<pfein> any suggestions on some nice fonts that don't hurt the eyes?
<deathnote> hi
<deathnote> i already have a /etc/X11/sessions/xgl.desktop , but when i log in, i cannot find the new log in session..
<stdin> deathnote: you choose it before you login
<deathnote> yes i click on the change session but
<deathnote> it wasn't listed there..
<deathnote> before log in
<qq_> hello
<stdin> deathnote: why do you have "/etc/X11/sessions/xgl.desktop" ? it should be "/usr/share/xsessions/xgl.desktop"
<stdin> hello qq_
<qq_> can any one help me write a short program?
<deathnote> damn u're right..hehe
<deathnote> brb
<stdin> qq_: what type of program?
<Lynoure> qq_: If you ask it that way, google for "hello world" :) But you probably mean some program that does something else
<qq_> c
<qq_> a "function" in c actually
<qq_> its really short
<stdin> try asking in ##c
<qq_> thanks
<_ita> i googled a bit and added some more repos as suggested by http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/install.html#3 ... even now my adept updater gives me error error error (some package updates work though) .. do i need special ports on firewall to be open ? i mean .. i havent really started yet and im stuck, thats not how it was meant
<stdin> _ita: it would help if you told use what the "error error error" is
<_ita> a malfunction that appears reappears asf .. you click fetch "97 updates available" in your taksbar. adept updater pops up and you click "fetch list of updates" .. he sort of browses all repos and some run from 0% to done(100%) and some run to "error" .. so anyways you hit "apply updates" and he tries to get new/updated packages .. again he runs through lot of repos and/or packages .....
<_ita> by now NONE reaches from 0% to done(100%) but ALL remaining packages get "error"
<linopil> howto see my usb flashdisk
<linopil> where howto see my usb flashdisk
<stdin> _ita: try changing your sources to use archive.ubuntu.com
<stdin> linopil: if it mounted, it will be in /media
<_ita> so you suggest removing the "de." in front of my repo-urls ?
<stdin> _ita: yeah
<_ita> ok will try thank you
<linopil> stdin apparently usb automount not working
<linopil> stdin in kcontrol I see usb drive as /dev/sdd1
<linopil> how to save time bring back automount USB
<stdin> linopil: don't you see a popup dialogue asking what you want to do with the device ?
<linopil> right stdin expected behaviour in new ubuntu like windows
<stdin> linopil: yeah
<stdin> linopil: what version of kubuntu are you running?
<_ita> removing "de." made it worse .. now i get even more errors on almost anything thats universe multiverse sources .. but as i said the installation is like 20 mins old .. so i have nothing but the defaults PLUS the repos mentioned on the webpage i linked above .. again: do i need to talk to my admin to open anyports on fw or anything ?
<qq_> how do I enlarge the font of the main menu in kubuntu?
<stdin> _ita: no, you don't need to have any ports open, it used standard http, like websites
<_ita> ok .. so i need to find a "good" repo list for germany maybe that does help me...?
<stdin> qq_: System Settings -> Appearance -> Fonts
<stdin> _ita: open Konsole and type in "LANG=C sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and post the output to pastebin
<stdin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<_ita> ok
<qq_> cool, it worked :)
<linopil> latest stdin kubuntu edgy
<linopil> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80070 instructs me to install autofs
<_ita> output is very little - its paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4564
<stdin> linopil: that's for breezy
<_ita> (adept updater still says 2 install 40 update)
<stdin> _ita: try "sudo apt-get -f install" then
<stdin> _ita: or "sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade"
<paines> hi
<linopil> what is  the gnome-volume-manager in kubuntu ??
<stdin> linopil: kubuntu doesn't use that
<paines> I have a problem with feisty, amarok and my ipod. I cannot choose Apple Ipod for the detected devices. any idea what that is ?
<linopil> stdin what components for usb disk automount?
<stdin> paines: for feisty questions use #ubuntu+1 (or #kubuntu-devel )
<_ita> ok thanks again will do
<linopil> any GUI mounter in kcontrol or system settings?
<paines> stdin, sorry
<paines> sorr yguys. wrong channel
<linopil> !usbmount
<ubotu> usbmount: automatically mount and unmount USB mass storage devices. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.14ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 116 kB
<stdin> paines: it's because feisty isn't "stable" yet
<stdin> linopil: it should be handled by kde
<paines> stdin, yeah i know. I was sure Iam in the wrong channel. but coulnd't recall which one is for devel. thanks man
<stdin> linopil: see if you can see the device in /media
<ltmon> does anyone have any problems with "media/" since upgrading to kde 3.5.6, particularly in relation to removable USB devices?  Mine won't show up on the desktop or auto-mount, but will in "media:/".
<stdin> ltmon: try asking in #kubuntu-devel
<ltmon> stdin: ok, will do
<Tm_T> Hmm, I always just use media:/
<Tm_T> Can't remember any weird though.
<ltmon> yeah, media:/ works as expected, just the /media patches seem to be interfering
<stdin> media:/ is kinda broken, or so I've hared, default is /media now anyway
<ltmon> stdin: other way around for me
<stdin> just going by what the devs say, both work foe me :)
<stdin> s/foe/for/
<Hobbsee> stdin: both have their bugs
<Cheetah> hey fellas
<Cheetah> ;)
<Cheetah> is there a way to make the text of the icons on the desktop be -right- of the icon?
<Cheetah> plus all icons automatically sorting themselves on the right-hand side of the desktop?
<Tm_T> Cheetah: Hmm, good question.
<Cheetah> because I'd like to have the same look and feel as my mac
<Tm_T> Cheetah: Not that I know, sorry.
<Cheetah> and everyone is always propagating that KDE is sooo customizable ;)
<Cheetah> thanks anyways
<Cheetah> any config files I could look into?
<Tm_T> Hmm, kdesktoprc I think.
<Cheetah> thanks
<Tm_T> "locate kdesktoprc" helps finding it I think.
<stdin> you can also ask in #kde , they'll know
<Cheetah> I'll do ;) thanks
<qq_> how can I switch users without having the login screen pop up everytime ?
<_ita> stdin: thanks again for your patience ... actually its our inhouse-transparent-proxy that blocked my patching/apt-get maybe unable to handle the astaro_downloader .. so to make it short - getting a temp_any_2_any rule on firewall fixed the problem and i can error-free upgrade my system now
<profile00009> <--- needs training wheels
<Tm_T> profile00009: So go training your wheels then?
<Tm_T> ;)
<profile00009> can anyone help a newbie to install an app???
<Tm_T> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<profile00009> thanks Tm_T
<Tm_T> So, just ask your question and stop yelling "help!" cause we can't help until you tell what's the problem. :)
<profile00009> ok, how do you install real audio....and actually have it install???
<Tm_T> You mean realplayer?
<profile00009> yeah
<stdin> _ita: huh, well glad it works now :)
<profile00009> take a big hammer, place the app next to your head....beat it into submission...
<Tm_T> Well, "sudo apt-get install helix-player" might be a good start.
<Tm_T> Dunno if helix is enough though.
<profile00009> ok.....so where do i type that in???/
<Tm_T> profile00009: Konsole :)
<Tm_T> OR you can use adept for install that package, or...
<profile00009> where it says konsole terminal program?
<profile00009> i have tried to use adept....that doesnt seem to work....
<Tm_T> profile00009: Yes, Konsole terminal, open it and then insert that command.
<profile00009> and when it asks for password???????
<Jucato> enter your user's password
<Tm_T> Then give YOUR password as it asks.
<Tm_T> Jucato: Hmm, have time to help him?
<Jucato> Tm_T: not really. just took a peek
* Jucato is about to go, again
<Tm_T> D'oh.
<Tm_T> Jucato: No problem then. :)
<profile00009> says couldnt find package
<Jucato> besides, wouldn't want to take the spotlight away from you. it's your turn to shine! (again)
<Tm_T> Jucato: You sure?
<nuna> hi is just started working ubuntu, trying to get things work. For Java I downloaded some j2re package and placed it on my desktop. It's a bin file, and I cannot open it. Anyone can tell me how to install this?
<Tm_T> profile00009: Uff, you need universe repository.
<Tm_T> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<_ita> is there a documentation out there for kubuntu 6.06 on "howto install and edit xorg.conf to run accell and dual view on a nvidia GForce FX waht_ever" ?!
<_ita> following the tutorial i mentined kills my x completely
<profile00009> what is the url for universe?
<waylandbill> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<waylandbill> ls
<waylandbill> drat
<Mena> Stdin, Do you knwo how to install fonts manauly
<abattoir> Mena: rt. click on the font(in konqueror)->Actions->Install
<Mena> abattoir, okay
<profile00009> ok, i get to manage repositories   then at the bottom I add in !universe then click add.....but all I get is   comment !universe
<stdin> profile00009: no, you need to read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Mena> abattoir, i got a KDE panel crash do you know why?
<abattoir> Mena: could be due to plenty of reasons... including anything you did most immediately prior to the crash
<Mena> abattoir, okay
<Martiini> 2 kernels in my kubuntu .. How do I check which one has been installed last?
<stdin> Martiini: probably the one with the highest version number
<Martiini> vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-386  ... and ... vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic .. which should I keep? (one of them has been installed during dist-upgrade)
<Martiini> stdin: 2 kernels in my kubuntu .. How do I check which one has been installed last? vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-386  ... and ... vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic .. which should I keep? (one of them has been installed during dist-upgrade)
<stdin> Martiini: well the -generic one is the one you probably want, but you don't have to remove either
<profile00009> I changed 4 lines....with universe multiverse...now i cant get the adept manger to work
<profile00009> how do i fix that??
<stdin> profile00009: what error (if any) do you get?
<profile00009> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<stdin> profile00009: post your /etc/apt/sources.list file on pastebin for me
<profile00009> tried both apt-setup & apt-get  but got !universe' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<waylandbill> no.. don't put the ! before universe
<stdin> I think you'll have to just remove "!universe" then
<profile00009> but it wont let me in
<profile00009> or how do i remove it
<waylandbill> edit sources.list in a konsole
<profile00009> ok...how do i do that?
<stdin> or with kate: Alt-F2, kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<waylandbill> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<waylandbill> or with kate. either way.
<profile00009> ok, konsule just changed....
<profile00009> now it says GNU nano 1.3.12  File /etc/apt/sourses.list at the top
<misieq> how do i turn off dhcp server (that is permanently, so it won't run on system bootup?)
<ZmAY> hello, having problems with cdrecord.. "cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/sg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver."  any help
<waylandbill> ok. k3b hung the system during a cd-copy. I've probably got an image file hanging around now don't i?
<stefan_> aaa
<stefan_> where is gg
<ZmAY> when i try to mount CDROM i get this msg: mount: I could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specified
<ZmAY> any suggestions what to do
<fritsch> ZmAY: how do you mount it?
<ZmAY> mount /dev/hdc
<fritsch> hehe *g*
<fritsch> try:
<ZmAY> rookie:)
<fritsch> sudo mount /dev/hdc /media/hdc
<fritsch> if /media/hdc exists
<ZmAY> ok
<fritsch> syntax is: mount DEVICE TARGET
<ZmAY> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<fritsch> but, it should "automount"
<fritsch> sudo mount -t iso iso9660 /dev/hdc /media/hdc
<fritsch> hal should automatically recognize it, if you put it in your drive
<waylandbill> it won't automount it if it can't detect the filesystem type.
<fritsch> ZmAY: whats an this cd?
<ZmAY> its empty cd in it
<fritsch> lol
<fritsch> ZmAY: sorry, forget the mount
<fritsch> you cannot mount what is empty, meaning noe filesystem on it
<fritsch> ZmAY: if you want to burn a cd, just open k3b
<waylandbill> burn something to the CD first. :-)
<ZmAY> k3b dosesnt work since yesterdy
<fritsch> ZmAY: what did you change?
<fritsch> ZmAY: which kubuntu release are you using?
<ZmAY> 6.06.1 LTS (Dapper)
<fritsch> did you do any upgrades?
<ZmAY> yep
<ZmAY> i can read other CDs, but cannot burn them
<fritsch> ZmAY: what is the error message of k3b?
<ZmAY> error 255.. just a sec
<intelikey> i'm running gksudo synaptic in a terminal and getting this error message   "(synaptic:5229): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:"   ???
<intelikey> yes gnome.
<intelikey> but have kde too and same thing in there with kdesu
<intelikey> ?
<ZmAY> first it says found no media, please insert an empty cd...
<fritsch> try export DISPLAY=:0 before
<fritsch> ZmAY: oki
<fritsch> and after that?
<ZmAY> then i press force
<fritsch> mmmh
<waylandbill> why force?
<fritsch> did you try another kind of media?
<fritsch> other brand?
<ZmAY> at the moment i dont have any other
<waylandbill> the disc may be no good or the burner doesn't like it.
<ZmAY> maybe it is yes..
<fritsch> waylandbill: same opinion here
<ZmAY> cdrecord says next..: cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/sg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<fritsch> ZmAY: try k3bsetup first
<fritsch> ZmAY: alt F2
<fritsch> ZmAY: kdesu k3bsetup
<waylandbill> hmm.. he said it just stopped working yesterday, what would happen that would need k3bsetup run again?
<fritsch> waylandbill: perhaps he build in another cd burner?
<fritsch> waylandbill: hehe
<fritsch> waylandbill: don`t know if there were cdrecord updates for dapper
<fritsch> waylandbill: i am just going to look
<waylandbill> :)
<ZmAY> setup seems good
<fritsch> waylandbill: no updates
<fritsch> ZmAY: retry, have a look what device is chosen for burning
<ZmAY> the right one
<fritsch> mmh i do not know why, but it wants to burn with emulated scsi
<fritsch> but scsi emu was used years before ... dapper
<waylandbill> is the device node for it really /dev/sg whatever in the dmesg log?
<fritsch> ZmAY: open a terminal and do
<fritsch> ZmAY: cdrecord --devices
<fritsch> is the correct one mentioned in the output?
<profile00009> how can I install an app, that is not in a repository?
<ZmAY> cdrecord: No tracks specified. Need at least one.
<fritsch> ZmAY: you did with option --devices
<ZmAY> maybe this
<ZmAY> cdrecord dev=b,t,l driveropts=help -checkdrive
<ZmAY> to get a list of drive specific options.
<fritsch> try your checkdrive then
<fritsch> i get my drive reported with just --devices
<waylandbill> profile00009: do you have it's source code or something?
<fritsch> but i do have another version
<intelikey> greg@x-desktop:~$ export DISPLAY=:0
<intelikey> greg@x-desktop:~$ gksudo /usr/sbin/synaptic
<intelikey> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<intelikey> Xlib: No protocol specified
<intelikey> same error message.
<fritsch> intelikey: try xhost +127.0.0.1
<fritsch> before as the logged in user
<profile00009> well, I have the rpm
<fritsch> ZmAY: try sudo cdrdao scanbus
<fritsch> profile00009: then alien ist your friend
<intelikey> greg@x-desktop:~$ xhost +127.0.0.1
<intelikey> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Riddell> ** edgy amarok testers needed  deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-145/ edgy main
<fritsch> Riddell: i am on the way ;.-)
<fritsch> intelikey: so what user is currently logged in
<ZmAY> Error trying to open /dev/hda exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.
<fritsch> ZmAY: with sudo before
<fritsch> ZmAY: sudo cdrdao scanbus
<ZmAY> yep
<fritsch> ATA:1,0,0            HL-DT-ST, RW/DVD GCC-4240N, 0214 <- mine reports this
<ZmAY> here is repeating this line
<intelikey> fritsch is that not obvious by the bash prompt ?
<fritsch> intelikey: no ;-)
<fritsch> intelikey: do a: w |grep :0
<waylandbill> profile00009: kpackage can install it, but you may be finding yourself grabbing dependencies manually.
<intelikey> greg@x-desktop:~$ export DISPLAY=:20
<intelikey> greg@x-desktop:~$ xhost +127.0.0.1
<intelikey> 127.0.0.1 being added to access control list
<intelikey> ok.  but same error.
<intelikey> (synaptic:5890): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<ZmAY> sudo cdrecord -checkdrive throws more info
<fritsch> ZmAY: mom
<profile00009> thanks waylandbill
<fritsch> intelikey: ist your X rellay :20?
<intelikey> guess so.
<fritsch> intelikey: please give me the out put of: w
<fritsch> intelikey: there especially look at the TTY
<oslo> xine don't work anymore with amarok & kaffeine how can i repare it ??
<intelikey> 20
<fritsch> intelikey: mmh try xdpyinfo |grep "name of"
<equinoxeB> hy there...
<intelikey> 20.0
<fritsch> intelikey: hehe
<equinoxeB> ahm... did any of you managed to mount an ext3 partition in windows vista...? I need my home partition in windows... :|
<fritsch> intelikey: sorry for proofing you 3 times ;-)
<fritsch> intelikey: so just do (as a test)
<fritsch> intelikey: xhost +
<fritsch> this allow everybody to acces your xserver, be careful
<Mena> What is the best Gaim OR kopete
<fritsch> intelikey: and after this: kdesu "whatever"
<fritsch> Mena: kopete ;.)
<profile00009> waylandbill:  doI have to reboot the system to see & use the new apps....or ....
<Mena> fritsch, okay
<intelikey> greg@x-desktop:~$ xhost +
<intelikey> access control disabled, clients can connect from any host
<intelikey> greg@x-desktop:~$ xhost -
<intelikey> access control enabled, only authorized clients can connect
<fritsch> intelikey: yes the "+" for yours
<waylandbill> profile00009: no. but the rpm may not give you an icon.
<fritsch> intelikey: an after that plese try
<waylandbill> profile00009: you can run in a terminal though.
<profile00009> well, I havent seen alien
<profile00009> which i think I downloaded
<intelikey> greg@x-desktop:~$ xhost +LOCAL:
<intelikey> non-network local connections being added to access control list
<fritsch> profile00009: it is a commandline tool
<intelikey> seems to work now.
<fritsch> intelikey: cool
<fritsch> profile00009: open  a terminal and do: alien --to-deb yourpackage.rpm
<intelikey> so should i add xhost +LOCAL:  to some config file ?
<fritsch> intelikey: noramlly you do not nee d this :-(
<profile00009> let me guess from consul
<fritsch> profile00009: but please give me the "package name"
<intelikey> this is a clean install as of yesterday
<fritsch> profile00009: well find a package
<fritsch> intelikey: edgy?
<intelikey> dapper
<profile00009> skype-1.3.0.53-1mdk.i586.rpm
<fritsch> intelikey: you fetched the security updates and so on?
<fritsch> profile00009: there IS a deb package
<fritsch> profile00009: wait
<waylandbill> skype is available as a deb
<intelikey> some of the dapper updates breaks the printer config    and i had to clean install to get the printer setup.  (new printer)
<equinoxeB> or at least do you know how to install Matlab in linux? :|
<fritsch> profile00009: http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/
<Bxnp-> guys there is something strange with skype
<intelikey> so no haven't updated yet.
<fritsch> intelikey: please try to fetch the updates first
<Bxnp-> what is there an skype update
<fritsch> intelikey: perhaps this got fiexd
<fritsch> intelikey: the :20 never seen this before
<intelikey> no sir.  it breaks printing.
<Bxnp-> we have finaly get video support ?? :)
<fritsch> intelikey: updating breaks printing?
<intelikey> fritsch that's  kmenu > switch users
<profile00009> so how do I install it....
* waylandbill would probably break his system with a mandrake rpm. :-)
<intelikey> fritsch yes.  updating breaks printing.
<fritsch> intelikey: you have filed a bug for this?
<intelikey> no i just rant in here hoping someone that knows how to file a bug will do it for me... :)
<ZmAY> sudo cdrdao scanbus... ATAPI:0,0,0    TEAC  , CD-W540E  , 1.0B
<fritsch> intelikey: https://launchpad.net
<intelikey> the updated foomatic-db is borked.
<fritsch> intelikey: try the search before
<fritsch> intelikey: i think someone has already reported ... just have a look there
<lenscape> argh! What have kubuntu done to kde now? My shortcuts just stop working. They're still set, they just don't work
<profile00009> waylandbill: do I open with ark???
<waylandbill> the deb package? nah.... dpkg -i filename.deb
<profile00009> so save it.....
<waylandbill> profile00009: yup
<profile00009> after that then what?
<intelikey> ok i'll make a note of     xhost +LOCAL:     ffr.   thanks fritsch
<profile00009> konsole??
<intelikey> in fact i'll script that so i can point and click synaptic.
<profile00009> waylandbill: then after I save it....then open konsole and type dpkg -i skype_debian-1.3.0.53-1_i386.deb
<intelikey> being that this box boots daily i added   rm -r /tmp /root ;mkdir -m 1777 /tmp ;mkdir -m 1777 /root     to rc.local    but do i need that to run before gdm starts ?
<lenscape> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> thoughts  anybody ?
<profile00009> what does it mean when it says g: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<intelikey> means sudo it profile00009
<profile00009> so sudo dpkg -i skype_debian-1.3.0.53-1_i386.bed
<pCarsten> how do I stop ubuntu from updating my xorg.conf file during reboot? Apparently it insists on changing some entries on-the-fly
<stamen> hi
<intelikey> pCarsten they "thought you would want it too"  heh    anyway edit it and remove a line of comments and save it.  that should keep it from changing.
<stamen> how to mount DVD audio ISO fiel
<stamen> file
<stamen> ?
<stamen> its a image of DVD audio disk
<stamen> with mount -t iso9660 gives bad superblock
<intelikey> stamen i don't think you can.  cda is not an fs  you dont mount them you "play" them....
<stamen> but it is .iso image
<stamen> and it is not cda
<intelikey> so ?
<stamen> it is DVD Audio disk
<intelikey> ok dvdA
<intelikey> so ?
<stamen> so
<waylandbill> you have to mount it loop, not iso9660
<stamen> how to play it
<intelikey> teach me something i don't know.
<stamen> only with -o loop ?
<intelikey> waylandbill can it be mounted if burned to disk ?
<stamen> I don't want to burn it
<intelikey> if you can mount it when burned to disk you can mount it  -o loop   else  no.
<stamen> because I want to hear the music, and if I don't like it I can delete it
<intelikey> so play the .iso
<stamen> but it wants fs type
<intelikey> you dont mount  audio disks.
<intelikey> there is no fs type.
<intelikey> well any way.  i'll stop confusing things now.
<stamen> the file is Metalica.iso
<stamen> what confusing thing is here?
<stamen> tell me how to play it
<stamen> if you know
<crube> When I installed Kubuntu (6.10) everything in / was hidden exept media and home. Now they are all visible for some reason, and I rarely have need for them. So how can I hide them again?
<Jucato> !hidden | crube
<ubotu> crube: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<Jucato> crube: you might have "Show Hidden files" enabled in Konqueror? (View menu)
<_ita> hi all again .. im setting up dual monitor (twinview) on a nvidia fx 5xxx ... it works so far im happy .. but .. lets say i fix " monitor 1 : generic monitor 1600x1200@76Hz" (in kde/system settings/display/hardware) .. and fix this display to 1280x1024 (kde/system settings/display/size,orientation & positioning) .. i get my 1280x1024 but sort of INSIDE an 1600x1200 .. meaning .. resolution is ok..
<crube> Jucato:  Nope, thats no it
<_ita> ...but single desktops are "scrollable" ...
<_ita> (i cant describe better) - ANY help appreciated i have no idea how to fix it
<mray> _ita i have the same problem and didn't find a solution so far :(
<profile00009> how can I install realplayer?
<mray> but i am glad that KDE does not crash anymore (it did crash a lot when i treid to get my second monitor right)
<crube> Ok I have no /.hidden link described in the link.
<crube> Sometimes I just break things. Happens to me often
<mray> i can't boot into KDE anymore after this: "apt-get install gnome-core" is there a cure?!
<mray> when i type in the console "startx" gnome fires up :P
<_ita> :/ well im happy it does not crash you are right .. but again, that cant be .. i can change things by choosing different monitor types .. so for some reason it (my impression) always takes the "max" what the monitor can handle and puts my values (smaller than max) inside there so its like i can only see 1024x768 inside a "real scrollable" 1600x1200 desktop for example ..
<mray> but
<profile00009> How can I install realplayer  the extention is   bin
<_ita> you saying that problem does not exist with gnome ?
<mray> no. that gnome thing is the problem why I am here :P
<mray> _ita are you using official nvidia drivers?
<_ita> not sure .. i got them via apt-get
<_ita> hardware dialog tells me im using nvidia fx generic driver propietary (if that would answer)
<mray> the official ones are only available through the homepage of nvidia afaik. try to get those and see if you can set up your KDE right
<mray> you have to install then via the console, i think.
<profile00009> how do I install a file with a bin extention???
<_ita> is there a way to edit/add monitor definitions so i could use different data with the system_settings/display/hardware dialog ?!
<profile00009> and how do what do I type in the Konsole  besides the file name?
<_ita> well as i said i can "fix" the problem using the max resolution available to the monitor .. so i get e.g. a 1600x1200 desktop @ 60hz (yakk) .. but scrolling is gone ..
<Jucato> latest amarok (1.4.5) now available for Edgy). see !amarok
<MidMark> great!
<MidMark> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: you on Feisty yet?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: nope. I need something stable for the meantime :)
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: it's mostly stable...
<Jucato> mostly
<Jucato> I need "really"
<Admiral_Chicago> Dapper?
<Jucato> (but not old, like Dapper)
<Jucato> :P
<waylandbill> mostly, kinda, almost. :-)
<Admiral_Chicago> well off to finish this paper, woke up at a bright 6.30 to do it...
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: I spend a month playing around with a KDE that requires a bit more attention than usual. I need something that doesn't so I can focus on studying
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: same here but I'm playing with the idea of installing KDE 4
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: no problem with that. KDE 4 can always be installed along side a stable KDE 3.5.x. on a different user or on the same user. no need to be on feisty :)
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: yup, but I forgot where I put teh instructions
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: for which one? Kubuntu's KDE 4 packages?
<Jucato> (or rather KDE 3.80.x
<Admiral_Chicago> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> how to install side by side
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.2.php
<Jucato> Kubuntu's packages automatically installs them in another directory, so it doesn't conflict w/ KD 3.5.x
<_ita> mray: you still around ?
<mray> yes. but i'm no linux guru :S
<mray> i'm relatively new myself.
<_ita> i fixed it with the workaround of chosing a generic monitor with enough Hz and Resolution i like, i fixed all to 1280x1024 and restarted x server
<mray> you selected it in the GUI - or did you mes around in some config files?
<_ita> then i stopped x server - made a copy of xorg.conf of course - and manually REMOVED everything i found >1280x1024
<_ita> i messed with the cfg file
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: thanks. gotta run now
<Jucato> Run, Admiral_Chicago! Run!
<mray> uh-oh - i have BAD experience when i mess around - i'm not good when it comes to coding or messing with cryptic text files...
<_ita> i killed all modelines > my_beloved_resolution and killed anything in the screen section i found > my_beloved_res
<mray> but _ita: you now have two monitors with different resolutions running?
<mray> or were you only having that issue with ONE ?
<_ita> no both run the same resolution
<_ita> and i had trouble with both
<mray> ah ok.
<MidMark> yes amarok 1.4.5 with shoutcast support!!!
<mray> i have a new and an old monitor - they have different resolutions - and i have the issue only with the old one
<mray> i guess my problem is more severe because KDE has to get one desktop and cut away a bit on the old monitor.
<_ita> oh, i see .. somehow i think if i had a "driver" for my monitor or if i was able to EDIT the data/create my own monitor profile i wouldnt have to start vim .. good luck to you in finding a solutions .. i thought maybe i could be of help .. im sorry then, but same time im happy .. now excuse me i have to show my dual monitor experience to all that windows nutzz around me talking "haha, you and your
<_ita> ...linux .. haha" ... :)
<JuJuBee> How do I make my browser(firefox) view php source files (.phps) within the browser itself?
<nagyv> JuJuBee: you mean php source files on your harddrive?
<JuJuBee> yes, or any web server...
<JuJuBee> I used to name them .phps and was able to view them in the browser.
<nagyv> JuJuBee: now I get you :)
<JuJuBee> I want to use it for teaching purposes
<JuJuBee> SO students can view the source and the result.
<nagyv> JuJuBee: I think that you can simply view them if the server serves the files as text files
<JuJuBee> How do I determine that?
<nagyv> JuJuBee: I am not sure, but it depends on the servers setup, or you can teach firefox to open the file once you get the openwith/download window
<JuJuBee> I dont want to have to download if possible.  I am checking the apache2.conf file...
<nagyv> are you able to open simple text files with firefox? it can happen that you would have problems with this too, I suppose that phps files are by default served as text/plain
<JuJuBee> I can open text file in browser.
<JuJuBee> Found it...
<JuJuBee> Needed to uncomment ...
<JuJuBee> AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
<JuJuBee> in the apache2.conf
<JuJuBee> Works great now.
<_ita> wow .. adept wants to install firefox 1.5 :) is there a tut out there how to get ff2 on kubuntu 6.x or do i just surf getfirefox.com and im happy ?
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell _ita about firefox | _ita, see the private message from ubotu.
<boon> can't add a line to /etc/apt/sources.list (no permission) HOW TO?
<_ita> thank you :)
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell boon about sudo | boon, see the private message from ubotu.
<knx> how can i install old packages on a new installation
<knx> how to make adept accept it?
<kenox> any ideas?
<bxnp> is there sombody who could test something with me
<HymnToLife> bxnp, what thing ?
<bxnp> do you have skype
<kenox> my packages are not recognised
<kenox> any config files for apt-get?
<bxnp> HymnToLife: do you have skype
<HymnToLife> nope
<HymnToLife> kenox, which packages ?
<kenox> well i installed kubuntu
<kenox> 6.10
<HymnToLife> and which packages doesn't Apt find ?
<kenox> then installed a lot of extra packages from the repository itsel
<kenox> then i installed kubuntu on a new system
<kenox> now i want to install the downloaded packages on the new system
<kenox> i can find the packages in /var/cache/apt/archives
<kenox> but simple copy paste on a new sys does not waork
<kenox> is there a config file to edit?
<ledess> Hi
<ledess> hi
<johny_> hey guys, I had to update some packages in the system, in my sources.list there are some packs without gpg signs. Having done that with apt interface finished with errors, while synaptic did wverything properly..
<kenox> synaptic is gnome
<kenox> try apt-get -f install
<devilsadvocate> johny_, its ok if you dont have the gpg keys
<johny_> kenox: yeah, you're right maine is adept
<johny_> devilsadvocate: hay man, really?
<devilsadvocate> johny_, yeah. They are for security purpose. Its nice to have them , but its almost always ok if you dont
* devilsadvocate never bthers with gpg keys 
<DaSkreech> devilsadvocate: it is NOT almost aok if you don't have them
<johny_> devilsadvocate: ok, i'll keep thst in mind
<DaSkreech> It will work but you really should validate the repos
<DaSkreech> People can do BadThings(r) with repos.
<devilsadvocate> DaSkreech, I know. but it sometimes takes a bit too long - especially the repos which dont have the key listed up front
<DaSkreech> I understand but the statement it's almost ok to not have something built for security purpose is a very false sense of security
<devilsadvocate> KAudioCreator just stops ripping in a middle of a track...
<DaSkreech> Use amarok :)
<DaSkreech> Or k3b
<DaSkreech> Choice is good
<devilsadvocate> amarok can rip?
<Jucato> !ripping
<ubotu> To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings. Also see http://tinyurl.com/2x7qsh
<dennis> hi! ich habe das proble, dass ich die alt gr (rechte alt taste) nicht mehr nutzen kann, auch strg + alt + f1 zum switchen in die konsole geht nicht mehr, finde bei google zwar viele mit dem problem aber keine lsung - kann mir hier vielleicht jemand helfen?
<LjL> !de | dennis
<ubotu> dennis: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<LjL> !altgr-#ubuntu-effects | dennis, vielleicht
<ubotu> dennis, vielleicht: To have your AltGr working run: xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.<language>
<dennis> LjL: sorry, i always forget kubunut / kubuntu-de :) the other thing is, that i don't find any folder /usr/share/xmodmap :(
<aspedia> what is the best way to create a debian package from mysql-5.033 ?
<aspedia> can someone help?
<LjL> dennis: well, actually that tip is just for the Xgl channel, so it's probably worthless in a normal setup... dunno - have you tried enabling keyboard layouts from inside KDE?
<Jucato> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<Jucato> aspedia: ^^^
<dennis> LjL: i did, but it did not work...
<Jucato> aspedia: although Debiand and Ubuntu might have some differences in packaging processes/standards
<dennis> LjL: is it possible to get only the config files of some packages or to reinstall them?
<dennis> LjL: i am new to kubuntu and not so familiar with that dpkg i always use the gui package manager
<LjL> dennis: well, "apt-get --purge remove package" will remove a package *and* all its global config files
<LjL> but it won't work if the package is depended upon by other packages (i mean, it will work but those packages will be removed too)
<LjL> dennis: does altgr work in a textmode console? as opposed to X?
<dennis> LjL: i cannot switch to non-X-console, cause ctrl+alt+F1 does not work, too
<aspedia> okay thanks. Is there something to notice compiling  a daemon so start scripts are installed in /etc/init.d, or better all files are installed in correct place?
<aspedia> not to /usr/local
<LjL> dennis: oh, really? but that's the left alt, not altgr... weird
<just-this-time> little annoying thing. pls tell me if anyone has this file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/wonderful-linux.html
<Jucato> just-this-time: in Firefox?
<just-this-time> this file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html has links to this non-existant file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/wonderful-linux.html
<just-this-time> jucato yes
<devilsadvocate> just-this-time, that may be available in ubuntu
<just-this-time> because I mucly want and do bring systems to new users
<Jucato> just-this-time: tis a bug
<just-this-time> jucato yes someone forgot to pack the page
<Jucato> just-this-time: nope. it just points to the wrong location
<Jucato> file:///usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kubuntu/about-kubuntu/wonderful-linux.html
<Jucato> that's the correct path
<just-this-time> who do we tell to correct in next update such little annoyance
<just-this-time> OK  I see jucato  I started installation from alternateCD which is not kubuntu
<just-this-time> then jucato installed kubuntu frm internet
<Jucato> just-this-time: the file should be there if you installed kubuntu-desktop. the bug is that the link points to the wrong place. all systems have it wrong
<DaSkreech> just-this-time: It works fine In konqueror
<Jucato> doesn't matter how you installed kubuntu/kde
<DaSkreech> just-this-time: Firefox is not a kubuntu application
<Jucato> DaSkreech: the bug is for Firefox
<DaSkreech> I know
<Jucato> I mean, Firefox on Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> It's not a Kubuntu app
<Jucato> yes. but still, it's a kubuntu doc :)
<DaSkreech> Right built with KDE URLs
<Jucato> the bug is not in the app DaSkreech
<just-this-time> DaSkreech: this is a packaging bug. period
<Jucato> just-this-time: not even
<DaSkreech> I've brought this up a few times before :)
<DaSkreech> If you'd like to you can submit a bug
<Jucato> DaSkreech: it has been reported already
<kenox> how do i check my free disk space in kubuntu
<Jucato> in LP
<just-this-time> OK but Iw ill do  it if it really helps
<just-this-time> not just to whine
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Which bug?
<abattoir> kenox: 'df' in the terminal is a quick way
<DaSkreech> kenox: df -h
* Jucato looks for the bug
<kenox> cool
<kenox> thanx
<just-this-time> kenox df -h (h - a switch to show megabytes - i.e. human reading)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: And of course Ubugtu leaves
<Jucato> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-docs/+bug/65685
<Jucato> DaSkreech, just-this-time ^^^
<Jucato> perhaps in feisty it's fixed already
<DaSkreech> Ask in #ubuntu+1
* Jucato wonders why he should ask...
<just-this-time>  ubuntu team  (file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/wonderful-linux.html) should talk often to  to kubuntu team (file:///usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kubuntu/about-kubuntu/index.html0)
<just-this-time> more serious q.
<DaSkreech> Ahh
<Jucato> just-this-time: there's only one doc team. the kubuntu-doc is just a group to assign Kubuntu-related doc bugs to
<DaSkreech> They are making a firefox specific start page :)
<Jucato> maybe...
<just-this-time> mistakenly overwrote boot of hda1 which is windows IOw grub stage 2 overwrote windows boot
* Jucato doesn't know, as he only uses Firefox for testing...
<devilsadvocate> xubuntu docs were terrible for edgy. didnt look at the kubuntu onesthough
<abattoir> doesn't look like it's been fixed in feisty, btw
<slyfox> In Kmail, how do I make it so that when I reply, it appears on the top rather than onthe bottom to enter texxt ?
* Jucato 's interest ends there...
<just-this-time> other prog HDHACKER has backthe boot of windows in a file in windows partition
<DaSkreech> How's Fluxbuntu going?
<distro-tester> hello all
<Jucato> slyfox: try asking your question a 3rd time in #kontact
<just-this-time> can dd take backup and restore it in the right place
<just-this-time> where iis boot in hda1 in terms of dd command as opposed to mbr in hda ?
<slyfox> Jucato: ok
* Jucato forgets that sarcasm doesn't work in irc...
<Jucato> !hidden | hw
<ubotwo> hw: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<Jucato> hw: ^^
<devilsadvocate> hidden?
<hw> Jucato is watchinh me =)
* devilsadvocate thinks thats going down a slippery slope.. a very slippery slope
<Jucato> hm...
<johny_> Question, how do KDE does the fact that is able to work fluently having only few mb of RAm free, and not touching the swap partition?
* abattoir wonders if  Jucato
<abattoir> ... is looking for his next prey
* Jucato notes that hidden-root will be gone in Feisty
<ForgeAus> hidden-root?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: / level folders except for /home and /media are hidden in Edgy
<ForgeAus> oh how most . files don't show up in conqueror?
<DaSkreech> !hidden | ForgeAus
<ForgeAus> grr konqueror
<Jucato> read the link above
<ubotu> ForgeAus: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<ForgeAus> IC
<ForgeAus> they are hidden but accessible
<crazy_penguin> Hello all!
<ForgeAus> (just not writable too)
<Jucato> they're always accessible
<DaSkreech> They were not writable before
<ForgeAus> if you use /usr/ for example in konqueror it will take you there
<ForgeAus> as long as /usr exists
<ForgeAus> DaSkreech unless user=root or course
<DaSkreech> Well yeah then * is writable
<ForgeAus> I prefer them shown but I do see how it makes things less cluttered/simpler for beginners
<DaSkreech> Yeah it should really be a one button turn off though
<DaSkreech> Sort of like Windows File sharing over teh network
<ForgeAus> optional with the default as off... I like it :)
<DaSkreech> Do you want us to explain this or do you just want to have it *click*
<DaSkreech> I can't think of an easy way to have it off with a button to turn on and be discoverable though
<ForgeAus> um Jucato do you kno wmuch about PXE?
<DaSkreech> Unless it's done at install
<DaSkreech>  or OEM first Run
<Jucato> no
<intelikey> what was the command to use svgalib with vlc ?  i can't seem to get anything but ascii vidio out of it in the console... ?
<ForgeAus> I need to sort out my DHCP for it to work
<ForgeAus> but I'm already a DHCP client
<ForgeAus> so does that mean I need DHCP relay instead of DHCP server?
<ForgeAus> last time I tried installing it it messed up my Internet...
<DaSkreech> Can I bookmark files in kaffiene?
<DaSkreech> Or ratehr can I bookmark times within files in kaffiene?
<DaSkreech> rather
<hw> "Deleting the /.hidden link is not a permanent solution, as it will be restored during the next update of the kubuntu-desktop-setting package."
<hw> Can I reconfigure the package?
<hw> Not to do so?
<Jucato> hw: not recommended
<hw> Why?
<DaSkreech> How can I remove a string from the start of a word and put it back at the end
<Jucato> hw: because next update will just restore the packaged you reconfigured, presuming you know how to reconfigure a debian package in the first place
<ForgeAus> DaSkreech nice question...
<ForgeAus> hehe copy/paste is the usual way
<Jucato> DaSkreech: bash? #bash maybe?
<ForgeAus> but programatically? I wouldn't exactly know
<hw> funny
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<hw> . /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: kubuntu-desktop-setting is not installed
<hw> funny
<DaSkreech> Heya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey DaSkreech , how goes it ?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Ok trying to up my script-fu
<BluesKaj> hw /usr/bin/dpkg-reconfigure... you had an sbin there, don't think the "s" belongs
<BluesKaj> script-fu?
<DaSkreech> Yup
<DaSkreech> Keeeeeya!
<BluesKaj> which is ?
<DaSkreech> Bash programming
<BluesKaj> bash the bash
<DaSkreech> bashing rocks
<DaSkreech>  My Official title at work is Master of Internal bashing
<intelikey> : > '" ; ls' ; eval *
<Dr_willis> My Official title at work is - not allowed to be said on a Faimly Channel like this one...
<Dr_willis> :)
<Jucato> my official title in here is "the guy who says !offtopic a lot"
<intelikey> yep
* BluesKaj just lurks ....mostly :)
<BluesKaj> no official titles for noobs ...except maybe "Noob"
<Dr_willis> Discussion of Offtopic is offtopic... plaease take it to #offtopic-offtopic-offtopic
<Dr_willis> :)
* Dr_willis makes a Disrto Called OffTopicLinux
<intelikey> thats offtopic
<j__> ksysguard just spouted something along the lines "file blaa/blaa.bla does not contain valid XML" when I tried to launch it. it started anyways, but should I be worried?
<Dr_willis> 'what me worry?'
<Dr_willis> :)
<wilfred> hi guys
<intelikey> ! i
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> j__,  i dident see any similer error message..  try it as a different user. perhaps that first user has some messed up kde configs.
<j__> just comparing CPU load with vista. kubuntu seems to be around 15% on normal use, whereas Vista clocks around 20% idle
<intelikey> 15% ???
<wilfred> should I be concerned that after upgrading 31 packages are kept back after repeated apt-get upgrades and dist-upgrades?
<Dr_willis> wowsers - ksystemguard - has a lot of neat featrues.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Shak1> Hi someone has an idea which Library i have to install if a program, which i would like to compile says :   "GL is required" ? ---- LIBGLADE.-??? But i am not sure which one.  Maybe mesa, i am confused?
<Jucato> Dr_willis: wait till you see ksystemguard for kde 4 :)
<intelikey> wilfred heh  sounds like you installed something from 'non-ubuntu' repos
<j__> intelikey: yes, unless I'm misinterpreting the graph here
<Dr_willis> j__,  try a program like 'top' or 'htop'
<Dr_willis> Im using about 8-15% - WITH irc/webbrowser/torrent/vmware going....
<wilfred> intelikey: fresh install, used a dapper cd by accident. I have a load of python-xyz packages left over and hpijs
<j__> I have a slow processor, 1,5ghz
<Dr_willis> !info htop
<ubotu> htop: interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-1 (edgy), package size 42 kB, installed size 172 kB
<j__> Dr_willis: using top, which number is the total CPU usage?
<user_> j__: is not so slow
<Dr_willis> j__,  not sure.. :) i rember why i perfered htop now...
<intelikey> wilfred hmmm can't say i've ever seen dapper clean do that.
<j__> don't have htop
<intelikey> Cpu(s):  0.3% us,  0.7% sy,  0.0% ni, 98.7% id,  0.0% wa,  0.3% hi,  0.0% si
<Dr_willis> the #'s dont even jive  with what htop says.. it may be its giving different summarys
<Dr_willis> Cpu(s):  4.6%us,  5.0%sy,  0.0%ni, 89.7%id,  0.0%wa,  0.3%hi,  0.3%si,  0.0%st
<Dr_willis> how about.. instlling htop then. :) its really Cool..
<j__> Cpu(s):  4.9%us,  6.2%sy,  0.0%ni, 73.6%id,  0.7%wa,  0.0%hi, 14.6%si,  0.0%st
<wilfred> intelikey: should I be concerned? Can I force them to install/should I force them to install? edgy had a new version of python 2.4 -> 2.5 which is probably something to do with it
<Dr_willis> looks like you got a little bit of load.. not much
<intelikey> wilfred rule of thumb 'if it aint broke, don't fix it.'
<Dr_willis> If it aint broke.. break it.!
<j__> well, doesn't matter anyways. Anyone here happen to know anything about SVG support in Konqueror?
<intelikey> Dr_willis that's the unix way.
<Dr_willis> If it aint broke.. give it to my wife.. she will break it.
<wilfred> lol ok, I'll leave it
<Shak1> hehe
<Shak1> One to ad:  If it didn't break it had not enough possibilities....
<intelikey> if it's not broke, edit the source code and recompile  ?
<intelikey> well i have learned once again that security updates will without fail break something.
<j__> intelikey: this seems to be the case. especially when whole new security features are introduced
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  what update? ive not noticed any breakage with kubuntu in ages.
<intelikey> Dr_willis dapper foomatic-db
<Dr_willis> thats the printer drivers?
<intelikey> yeah
* Dr_willis notices 9 updates
<Dr_willis> I wonder how the adept update knows theres 9 updates...
<intelikey> i think you are ok as long as you don't try to install a new printer.
<Dr_willis> since the first thing i do is 'fetch list of updates' :) how did it know - if they where not fetched...
<intelikey> simple. it counts them.
* DaSkreech gets new amarok and smiles insanely
<Shak1> wow, for me the discovery of the day : You agree that by posting any material or information anywhere on the ICQ Services and Information you surrender your copyright and any other proprietary right in the posted material or information. You further agree that ICQ Inc. is entitled to use at its own discretion any of the posted material or information in any manner it deems fit, including, but not limited to, publishing the material or
<Shak1> distributing it.  http://www.icq.com/legal/policy.html - its just -> wow! O_o
<Dr_willis> how did it know theres been updates.. its some how apt-get updating in the background?
<DaSkreech> Shak1: Don't you love AOL?
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: Probably just looked at the server
<Dr_willis> sounds like a blanket  legal thing to prevent getting sued later. :)
<Shak1> i havent used icq for 4 years now. many use it so i thought - give it a try --- no way.
<caris_mere> I'm getting this error when trying to use my webcam...  can't open /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<shinigami> how do i enable ftp services on linux for windows station to ftp in?
<j__> Shak1: Myspace used to the exact same thing
<j__> then some artist complained loudly enough
<intelikey> shinigami setup an ftp server ?
<j__> it was fricken Phil Collins or someone, can't remember
<intelikey> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell shinigami about ftp | shinigami, see the private message from ubotu.
<intelikey> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Shak1> if leonardo had posted a snapshot of his mona lisa and asked others- you like it? Here take it its yours - thank you. oh my god thats heavy
<shinigami> !FTP
<intelikey> !ftpd # recursive from above ^
<ubotu> ftpd: FTP server. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.17-21 (edgy), package size 41 kB, installed size 172 kB
<shinigami> intelikey: is there anyway for windows to ssh into me?
<intelikey> shinigami yes ssh
<shinigami> i know of linux ssh can ssh into me
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: Taking ownership AWAY from users is not standard legal fare
<HymnToLife> shinigami, yes, google for 'openssh win32'
<intelikey> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<DaSkreech> Shak1: Write to them and tell them what you think
<intelikey> shinigami also see !samba
<intelikey> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<shinigami> rsync and scp doesn't work for windows right?
<HymnToLife> yes they do
<HymnToLife> sftp too
<intelikey> scp works on anything that uses ssh
<ForgeAus> um how do I get rid of an error message and tell dpkg to forget trying to configure a pacakge that causes it an error?
<HymnToLife> ForgeAus, remove it ?
<ForgeAus> but I don't want it removed...
<intelikey> ForgeAus mmm you don't.
<ForgeAus>  its there and it works, also I trie removing it, that also causes an error
<Shak1> daskreech: here is the official reply: thank you for your concerns. by mailing your concerns you agreed on the fact that: now it is our concern and you have no right to concern with your concern anymour. good day you sir! hehe
<shinigami> k..let's say i got a friend using windows and i would like him to ssh into my ip, what software he should use? i know its irrelevent topic here...but any experiences?
<intelikey> ForgeAus dpkg --configure -a ;apt-get install -f
<ForgeAus> (the error is something about a daemon that runs along with it)
<Slackwise> shinigami: putty
<HymnToLife> shinigami, as I told you, google for 'openssh win32'
<HymnToLife> there's also putty but I don't know about it
<shinigami> got it
<DaSkreech> Putty is good
<ForgeAus> Starting web server: mzserver ... start-stop-daemon: stat /usr/lib/plt/bin/mzscheme: No such file or directory (No such file or directory)
<ForgeAus> comes up that error
<Slackwise> Put putty in system32, symlink it to 'ssh'
<ForgeAus> (but I don't use the web server components of it anyway)
<Slackwise> Then you can just press WinKey+R then type "ssh user@hostname" to connect :P
<intelikey> ForgeAus and if you get desparate  --force-all   (last resort kinda thing)
<ForgeAus> intelikey I just want it to ignore the packages as if they're installed and forget about them
<shinigami> is there a better way to share my files with another windows system friend through internet?
<ForgeAus> I don't want it to uninstall or change anything
<ForgeAus> or remove
<shinigami> i mean.. is this the easiest way?
<shinigami> ssh
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell shinigami about samba | shinigami, see the private message from ubotu.
<intelikey> ForgeAus no, i don't think that's what you want.   if it is then just remove it.
<ForgeAus> intelikey if I remove it doesn't it uninstall?
<intelikey> yes
<ForgeAus> (which also needs to initialize the web server that fails)
<ForgeAus> grrrr
<intelikey> if you ignore it. it's not installed.
<HymnToLife> all right, rebooting in my freshly compiled kernel, brb :)
<ForgeAus> its not configured but its there and working (aside perhaps from the mzserver subcomponent which I don't use)
<shinigami> i thought samba only allow lan to access , does it allow through internet?
<intelikey> very few packages have any useful files in them unless the configure completes successfully.
<ForgeAus> well this one has
<sampan> thanks to whoever mentioned htop -- that's a very nice little app :D
<ForgeAus> drscheme which depends on it runs fine no errors or nothing
<intelikey> ForgeAus did you try the two commands i mentioned ?
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install -f
<ForgeAus>  the first one yes
<ForgeAus> but the second one...
<intelikey> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<shinigami> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ForgeAus> second one doesn't work
<scoates> hello
<ForgeAus> neither work
<ForgeAus> because of the configuration can't stoart or stop mzserver
<intelikey> what's the error from the second one ?
<scoates> when my laptop enters S3 (suspend), it takes a really long time to "wake up" afterwards. Where should I look to diagnose/cure this problem?
<ForgeAus> Setting up mzscheme (352-1) ...
<ForgeAus> Starting web server: mzserver ... start-stop-daemon: stat /usr/lib/plt/bin/mzscheme: No such file or directory (No such file or directory)
<ForgeAus> failed
<ForgeAus> (I don't even use the mzserver web server... )
<ForgeAus> but theres a whole lot more to drscheme than just the web-server component
<ForgeAus> (mzscheme is a dependancy of drscheme)
<shinigami> what's the samba client for windows?
<ForgeAus> shinig? windows itself is a samba client/server
<TheInfinity> explorer?
<ForgeAus> at least 98 and XP
<ForgeAus> (and 2000 and vista)
<ForgeAus> I aren't sure that 3.11 or less is Samba tho)
<ForgeAus> basically the samba for windows is the my network neigbourhood icon
<intelikey> ForgeAus sudo mv `which start-stop-daemon` . ;sudo ln -s /bin/true /bin/start-stop-daemon ;sudo dpkg --configure -a ;sudo rm /bin/start-stop-daemon ;sudo mv start-stop-daemon /sbin/
<shinigami> ForgeAus: the Network Neighborhood can access LAN..but what if through internet?
<vtiger> Hello
<vtiger> Xorg is using up 98% of my CPU
<TheInfinity> shinigami: then you have to make a vpn ;)
<vtiger> how can I get it to calm down?
<shinigami> Ohhhh VPN
<ForgeAus> tunneling :)
<shinigami> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<intelikey> ForgeAus note that each ; denotes a new command.  you can use that string as one line or run it's individual parts one by one.
<shinigami> sigh
<ForgeAus> ahh it worked
<shinigami> vpn.........................sigh
<intelikey> of course
<vtiger> The strange thing is that if I Ctrl+Z Xorg a) all my gui apps keep running but my keyboard doesn't work
<ForgeAus> um shouldn't htat have been a copy not a move?
<intelikey> no
<vtiger> when I resume it it jumps back to 98% CPU usage
<ForgeAus> hmmm ... where it was didn't work with mzscheme but what if it where it was was where something else used it?
<intelikey> where it was is where it is
<timster> I need a coding forum name
<timster> hmm
<ForgeAus> oh ok
<ForgeAus> thanx
<vtiger> OK killed amarok and python now takes up 49.8% with Xorg taking up 49.9%
<RickSeymour> I'm looking to make the move from Gentoo to Kubuntu, my partitions are /boot / & /home will installing Kubuntu erase all of the partitions? and make one / partition??
<intelikey> RickSeymour only if you want it to
<Dr_willis> You can tell kubuntu what to install/format/mount where.
<Dr_willis> Keeping your /home may cause a few 'little' issues..
<RickSeymour> fantastic :) much as i'd love to find a home for 30G !! :)
<RickSeymour> little
<intelikey> except it will puke if you don't let it format /
<RickSeymour> how little is little
<vtiger> How do I restart X?
<Dr_willis> ownership,/uid/gid of the files.
<xsacha> vtiger: ctrl + alt + backspace
<RickSeymour> vtiger: press CTRL ALT and BACKSPACE
<vtiger> without a local keyboard
<Dr_willis> plus ive had issues in the past with different kde versiona and the config files for kde.
<Dr_willis> vtiger,  ssh in, restart the kdm service
<vtiger> /etc/init.d/kdm ?
<Dr_willis> somthing like that.
<vtiger> doesn't exist
<intelikey> after a new install one should always own their home anyway.   even if it's the same distro
<Dr_willis> try looking   some more then.
<vtiger> I have a /etc/init.d/x11-common
<Dr_willis> $ /etc/init.d/kdm
<Dr_willis> esists for me
<Dr_willis> exists
<intelikey>  /etc/init.d/?dm
<vtiger> Yeah :) That's wonderful for you :)
<Dr_willis> or gdm, or xdm, perhaps.
<Dr_willis> you DID install kubuntu?
<intelikey> oh not me.  i would never install kubuntu
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  go back to your Slackware! :)
<intelikey> that installs kdm which is evil
<RickSeymour> why is kdm evil!?
<Dr_willis> real men use 'startx' :)
<intelikey> RickSeymour it uses /root/ for a config dir
<Dr_willis> I cant say that ive ever noticed that intelikey
<Dr_willis> then again. i dont do much more with it then type in the user/pass and go on with my work.
<RickSeymour> so log as i can auto log in i dont mind...
<intelikey> Dr_willis you wont to notice it.   rm -fr /root  ;/etc/init.d/kdm restart ;ls /
<Dr_willis> you mean 'ls /root' ?
<RickSeymour> rm -rf will take out the dir
<Dr_willis> or ya mean it remakes the /root dir eh?
<Dr_willis> and what exactly does it put in there...
<intelikey> if you run that ^ /root should not exist.... but it will. and world readable.
<intelikey> yes it will remake /root and add files.
<Dr_willis> go file a bug then. :)
<intelikey> easier to just use gdm or xdm
<RickSeymour> By the way.. would you recommend with K to have a full 100% / partition or have / & /home
<intelikey> but i do   as root# X &    as user# blah --display :0
<RickSeymour> (i personally prefer having a /home partition... just in case)
<Dr_willis> RickSeymour,  i keep a /home seperate - makes it easier to reinstall.
<Dr_willis>   /home is on its own hard drive for me. :)
<RickSeymour> oh righty then... well i can simply just move the user dir i want to save and copy everything back after.....
<RickSeymour> sensible ;)
<Dr_willis> i got spare hard drives so i normaly let the isntaller put /home on / then later i edit the fstab by hand... just to be aure it dont screw with it.
<intelikey> if my home was seperate from / it would have to be another hd   i don't use partitions.
<Dr_willis> well aint you just 'special' :)
<intelikey> yeah
<intelikey> :)
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: Thanks. I guess the SSh session died and I didn't notice
<intelikey> i rode the short bus to school
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, what is the advantage of having seperate partitions for / and home ?
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  i was ABOUT to say somthing similer.. but dident want to be mean.
<intelikey> FLAME me damn it.
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  for me - i can reinstall stuff to my  hda, and keep home safe on hdb. and not worry about accidently deleting my  home. or other files
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: You can reinstall and not think about it
<DaSkreech> sort of like having a drive for your programs and OS and one for your data in Windows
<Dr_willis> HOWEVER... be carefull with using Feisty Fawn.. the way it 'names' the drives.. can bite you..
<BluesKaj> ok , now how would i go about seperating them now ?
<intelikey> how's that ?
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: whats it do?
<intelikey> blkid ?
<Dr_willis> feisty - when i 'almost' installed it the other day.. called my ide-controller based drives by /dev/sda sdb sdc and so on.. I 'almost' installed to /dev/sda. which under Dapper was my first SATA drive...
<ag3r> someone knows the ip for quakenet server??
<RickSeymour> surely a simple fdisk -l would have sorted that one
<intelikey> like this ? /dev/sda: UUID="3b8a73bc-e7b6-4f78-990a-8686982b7aed" TYPE="ext2"
<Dr_willis> so i 'almost' accidently formated/installed to my ide-controller card IDE drive (hde) by mistake.
<BluesKaj> ag3r, google it
<ag3r> okei
<Dr_willis> when i though it was 'sda' :)
<ag3r> thx
<intelikey> yeah.  using scsi emulation i guess
<intelikey> knoppix used to do that.
<Dr_willis> its somthing to do with the revising of the ata libraries or somthing. :)
<intelikey> every fixed disk was an  sd?
<Dr_willis> thats what got me.. my 2  ide drives on the MB were hda hdb, and so on.. but all the ones on the IDE_controller cards.. became sda/b/c/d/e
<Dr_willis> thats what brought up a red flag.. - i only have 2 sata drives.. normally sda and sdb
<Dr_willis> they got moved to the end of the chain. sdd sde
<intelikey> sd[a,b,c,d]  ^
<intelikey> don't correct my syntax...
<intelikey> :)
<Dr_willis> I do have a bit of an odd system. with 2 ide controller cards.. and 2 sata dries.. and several ide drives
<intelikey> yeah 8 drives here.  confuses some things.
<Dr_willis> Yep.  so with Feisty - its best to be "very very carefull"
<Dr_willis> about lost my porn..err... vacation videos...
<Dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> i can id all my drives by size....
<intelikey> but they are all small...
<slow-motion> hallo
<Dr_willis> I got several identical drives.
<Dr_willis> i 'tried' raid.. and gave up on it. heh heh
<intelikey> yeah i did have some the same.  one by one they have been replaces...
<Dr_willis> whats sad.. i could replace like all my drives with 2 new drives - and have the same storage space.
<Dr_willis> in 8 mo.. it would take 1 drive to replace them all.
<siconsole> hi i got this error ( Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<intelikey> i could replace all 8 of mine with one old drive and have more room
<siconsole> ) when i try to open xchat file transfer window
<Dr_willis> bbl
<siconsole> how to fix my problem T_T
<intelikey> new version of xchat ?
<eisma> i hid the menu bar in amarok, how do i get it back?
<siconsole> xchat 2.6.6
<intelikey> siconsole xchat is ubuntu standard konversation is kubuntu standard
<siconsole> i see
<intelikey> ^M eisma
<siconsole> thx
<intelikey> np
<eisma> thanks intelikey
<intelikey> siconsole feel free to ask in #ubuntu
<siconsole> arh im using kubuntu
<intelikey> it's still the default for ubuntu.  more likely to get a useful answer in ##windows....
<intelikey> sorry i mean #ubuntu
<siconsole> i see thx :)
<intelikey> fruidian slip of the keyboard
<distro-testerzzz> later
<timster> Where do i put my PHP files after I have installed php and apache
<emonkey> timster, normally under /var/www
<timster> To put files there i have to have the write command :/
<emonkey> timster, this folders are normally owned by www-data
<emonkey> the webserver's user
<timster> Can i give myself the permission though?
<timster> I have root access/
<Mythbusters> Miko-Chan ?
<emonkey> there are different ways to do that
<timster> Ok
<timster> emonkey: how can i find one of them out?
<emonkey> depends of what do you want to do
<emonkey> with the files
<emonkey> if it's opnly a locally used webserver to develope some php-scripts, it's easy
<mambo> Is it posder kubuntu?sible to install oracle un
<mambo> is it posible to install oracle under kubuntu?
<emonkey> timster,  with sudo su -u www-data konqueror you can open a konqueror with ww-data rights
<emonkey> that's maybe an easy way
<emonkey> there's another easier way:
<emonkey> create an folder with your user rights in /var/www
<timster> Ok
<jhutchins> emonkey: sudo su -u looks like a REALLY bad idea.
<timster> It failed
<jhutchins> There are very few occasions when you should run a GUI like conqueror from su or sudo.
<emonkey> sudo -u without su should work
<jhutchins> emonkey: You should NOT run GUI applications with sudo!
<jhutchins> !sudo | emonkey
<ubotu> emonkey: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<intelikey> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<jhutchins> emonkey: -u is not a valid option for my sudo.
<Dr_willis> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Dr_willis> !sux
<ubotu> sux: wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-3.2 (edgy), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<emonkey> jhutchins, it works for me... mom just another try again
<emonkey> jhutchins, works for me
<jhutchins> emonkey: Seriously, running something like konqueror under sudo instead of something like kdesu has the potential for a full system reinstall.
<timster> jhutchins: bash: gksudo: command not found
<Dr_willis> i always 'cheat' and use  sudo mc
<jhutchins> emonkey: Just means you haven't found the damage yet.
<jhutchins> timster: Since we can assume from the channel that you're running kde and not gnome, try kdesu.
<timster> Oh i need KDEsu
<Dr_willis> timster,  thats because thats for 'gnome/ubuntu' not kubuntu
<Dr_willis> :)
<Miko-Chan> Todays Smilie count is sponsored by Dr Pepper(tm) - Smilie count is 1
<emonkey> ok...
<Dr_willis> timster,  Now you are thinking.
<jhutchins> timster: Why are you trying to run konq as root again?
<Dr_willis> :(
<Dr_willis> :))
<Miko-Chan> Todays Smilie count is sponsored by Dr Pepper(tm) - Smilie count is 2
<emonkey> sorry, don't knew that sudo can be a problem
<timster> I need to put some files in /var/www/
<Dr_willis> actually sudo konqueror - i didenbt think would work - due to the X credentials/settings
<timster> I cant get php to work :(
<Dr_willis> timster,  i tend to use 'mc' as my root filemanager. :)
<Miko-Chan> Todays Smilie count is sponsored by Dr Pepper(tm) - Smilie count is 3
<timster> whats mc
<foxx> Don't suppose someone would mind answering a quick security concern about Ubuntu for me?  I'm still new to this distribution.
<jhutchins> emonkey: One of the simplest things that can go wrong is you end up with your configuration files written as root, owned by root, and unchangable.
<Dr_willis> !mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-5 (edgy), package size 2057 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<Dr_willis> mc  - is one of those first things i always isntall on a new system
<timster> Ok
<jhutchins> timster: I think mc stands for "midnight commander" - it's a clone of an old DOS clone of the QDos ascii menu shell.
<emonkey> jhutchins, normally I'm a konsole/vi guy so this doesn't matter...
<Dr_willis> theres some other file managers ya could try.
<Dr_willis> !dolphin
<ubotu> dolphin: File manager for KDE focusing on usability. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 238 kB, installed size 932 kB
<moparisthebest> does anyone know if kubuntu can be installed on a FAT32 file system?
<timster> Are there any gui ones?
<Dr_willis> moparisthebest,  i very much doubt it.
<emonkey> I would like to say more and faster but my english is too bad... :(
<Dr_willis> timster,  'mc' counts as a gui for me. :)
<Miko-Chan> Todays Smilie count is sponsored by Dr Pepper(tm) - Smilie count is 4
<foxx> I was a bit concerned about the security of sudo with regards to a cracker gaining access to the root account.
<hatta> krusader
<hatta> krusader is the best file manager ever
<Dr_willis> timster,  or worker, gentoo, (yes its a file manager and a disrto)
<DaSkreech> emonkey: What language?
<hatta> !krusader
<ubotu> krusader: twin-panel (commander-style) file manager for KDE (and other desktops). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.70.1-1 (edgy), package size 2547 kB, installed size 6940 kB
<Dr_willis> I perfer 2 pane filemanagers
<timster> Ok
<Dr_willis> !worker
<moparisthebest> ok then, does anyone know of a linux distro that can be installed on a FAT32 file system?
<ubotu> worker: highly configurable two-paned file manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.11.1-1 (edgy), package size 654 kB, installed size 2416 kB
<emonkey> DaSkreech, usually german
<hatta> krusader is 2 pane
<Dr_willis> !gentoo
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<foxx> I come from Gentoo without using sudo so I'm still trying to get my head around how it would change my security policy
<hatta> with a built in terminal emulator
<hatta> so nice
<DaSkreech> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Dr_willis> gentoo - a fully GUI-configurable, two-pane X file manager
<DaSkreech> Doh :)
<Miko-Chan> Todays Smilie count is sponsored by Dr Pepper(tm) - Smilie count is 5
<DaSkreech> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<emonkey> DaSkreech, de normally ;)=
<hatta> moparisthebest, any distro should be installable on any filesystem the kernel supports
* genii sips a coffee
<DaSkreech> emonkey: Brain Fart
<jhutchins> foxx: Have you read the bot's help on sudo?  I found it pretty useful.
<emonkey> DaSkreech, the matter is not that I can't asked for help here, the matter is that I can't do a good support job in here
<foxx> jhutchins: can't say I have, where can I locate this bot?
<moparisthebest> ok hatta Ill give it a try, thanks
<jhutchins> moparisthebest: There are issues with ownership and permissions settings, but yes, you can install and run linux on fat32.
<jhutchins> !sudo | fox
<ubotu> fox: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Dr_willis> hatta,  i find your logic in that statement to be rather overly broad..
<foxx> jhutchins: Thanks, I'll check it right now
<DaSkreech> emonkey: Hmm I guess
<DaSkreech> Anyone up for some script-fu?
<foxx> ubotu: I know about the purpose of sudo, what I'm concerned about is how I just input my own password to gain root access.  wouldn't that mean it's rather easy for someone who's cracked a user account with sudo capability to gain root access?
<foxx> doh, sorry
<foxx> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Dr_willis> its amazing the work being done in the filesystem area of Linux  - we got all sorts of new and neat things being worked on.
<intelikey> foxx imo the default *buntu use of sudo is not nearly as secure as a good root passwd.    *buntu uses what i tend to call a 'root jr.' approach to security.    in short this is the concept.  having a root password gives crackers something to work with. so we give 'root jr.' the passwd and if they don't know root jr.'s name we're safe.
<emonkey> DaSkreech, I'm admin of kubuntu-de.org and our channel #kubuntu-de I know good. But thanks anyway. :)
<Miko-Chan> Todays Smilie count is sponsored by Dr Pepper(tm) - Smilie count is 6
<timster> Do i launch mc with sudo?
<DaSkreech> I need to search for a pattern at the start of a word and then put it at the end of the word
<Dr_willis> timster,  if you want to run it as root.. yes
<DaSkreech> emonkey: Whoot!!
<Dr_willis> timster,  if you want to run it as your user.. no
<timster> Ok
<Dr_willis> Doh - frogot about 'filerunner' another very old 2 pane filemanager
<timster> DAMBN
<timster> I cant get any php files to work on kubuntu
<foxx> intelikey: Hmm, that's interesting.  I suppose if you wanted to create a root acount you'd add a root user, put only that person in the sudoers, and leave it at that (or something like that)?
<intelikey> foxx no.  root already exists
<timster> How can i get php to work on kubuntu?
<timster> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<intelikey> you just set a passwd
<salva> suca
<intelikey> and if you want to kill the root jr. you remove them from the admin group or visudo  and setup sudo like it should be.
<jhutchins> intelikey: You know, it's really not a very helpful thing to be subverting the distro's security philosophy in the support channel.
<genii> Who was asking about linux on fat32? Can't that be done with the syslinux boot?
<jhutchins> intelikey: It's better to learn to work with it, and help other people learn it.
<intelikey> a propperly setup sudoers file is a very good thing,  shame there is no "default" for that...
<jhutchins> intelikey: There's actually no need to enable root login with the sudo system.
<Dr_willis> genii,  i think its doable that way.. but i was thinking when ive seen it done. it wa booting a filesystem image off the fat32 partition.
<intelikey> jhutchins then you surely havent read what i said.
<jhutchins> intelikey: Yes, I have.
<jhutchins> There is no need for a secondary account with root privileges.  That is a security hole.
* Dr_willis thinks that out of mc,worker,gentoo,filerunner,krusader - that krusader - seems to win the prize for a  X based tool.. mc still rocks however.
<jhutchins> Dr_willis: I believe that mc can be made to run as an X app too.
<foxx> jhutchins: But wouldn't it also be a further security hole to just allow a user to be priviledged to execute root things?
<jhutchins> foxx: The advantage of using sudo is that the commands are logged.
<timster> OH
<intelikey> started with.   "<intelikey> foxx imo the default *buntu use of sudo..."    imo == in my openion.  and don't tell/ask me not to have one.  and don't tell/ask me to keep it to myself.  you can ban me from the channel but you can't sensor my speach.
<timster> IT WORKS
<jhutchins> foxx: If the ops are logged, you can see if someone has broken in.
<intelikey> jhutchins is sudo logging turned on by default ?
<jhutchins> foxx: If you have a root account enabled, most things are not logged.
<foxx> jhutchins: True, but why not just allow su to root, it accomplishes the same thing but requires a separate password
<jhutchins> intelikey: I believe so.
<jhutchins> foxx: again, because once you become root, your actions are not logged.
<foxx> Mainly my concern is over using a user password to gain root access
<Dr_willis> jhutchins,  if you count 'in a xterm/konsole' yes.. :) but i was not 'counting' that.
<Miko-Chan> Todays Smilie count is sponsored by Dr Pepper(tm) - Smilie count is 7
<foxx> jhutchins: I disagree, whenever I su to root in Gentoo my actions are still logged
<foxx> jhutchins: If I login as root of course they aren't
<intelikey> jhutchins sudo -i   and see how much gets logged.... !
<jhutchins> Dr_willis: I thought it was possible to run it directly, but I've never bothered.
<jhutchins> intelikey: Again, you are subverting the philosophy of the system then.
<intelikey> how ?
<Tm_T> ?
<jhutchins> intelikey: That's why you DON'T use -i.
<Tm_T> intelikey: jhutchins: what's the problem here?
<foxx> jhutchins: Of course a sensible user doesn't, but what about a cracker?  Wouldn't that be the first thing they'd do?
<manchicken_> Could an op please boot Miko-Chan?
<jhutchins> Tm_T: Arguing the philosophy of running as root.
<intelikey> oh and a hacker knows to never use sudo -i cause it circumvents the logging of other commands ....
<intelikey> ?
<manchicken_> Miko-Chan is a spam bot.
<intelikey> like give me a break.
<timster> :)
<Miko-Chan> Todays Smilie count is sponsored by Dr Pepper(tm) - Smilie count is 8
<intelikey> Tm_T i gave an openion on sudo  and the fire fight started.
<jhutchins> intelikey: There are lots of approaches to linux system security.  You can hire me to teach or implement them.
<timster> Is that smile count official? :) :)
<Tm_T> intelikey: I notice.
<Miko-Chan> Todays Smilie count is sponsored by Dr Pepper(tm) - Smilie count is 9
<genii> manchicken Yes, earlier it was PM me to buy books and so on. annoying
<jhutchins> intelikey: For new users, however, it is best to stick with what the distribution intends,
<timster> :P
<jhutchins> intelikey: at least until the user knows the implications of what they're doing.
<Mavez-San> !jb
<Miko-Chan> Jack Bauer doesn't have a firewall on his PC. He has a Bauerwall. It's basically just a JPEG of Jack Bauer. No virus has ever attacked Jack Bauer's PC. Ever.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> jhutchins: intelikey: If you like to argue this in personal level, mind to take it to #yourroom ? ;)
<intelikey> jhutchins someone comming from the gentoo world is not usually considered  NEW to linux.
<jhutchins> intelikey: Helping new users escape the security system without an adeqate knowledge of the implications is not a good idea.
<Tm_T> Reasonable conversation ofcourse is welcome.
<Mavez-San> !jb
<Miko-Chan> Jack Bauer wasn't born, he was unleashed.
<intelikey> jhutchins someone comming from the gentoo world is not usually considered  NEW to linux.
<adaran> hello everyone. if i have a soundcard that does not (according to wikipedia) support dolby digital 5.1, does that mean i get no 5.1 or is it just there's no decoder/passthrough available on the card?
<adaran> (it's an audigy se)
<jhutchins> Tm_T: So noted, this is off-topic, I shall drop it.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> jhutchins: Thanks. :)
<Miko-Chan> Todays Smilie count is sponsored by Dr Pepper(tm) - Smilie count is 10
<manchicken_> We need to get rid of this bot and anybody who brought it in.
<foxx> adaran: Just the decoder
<Mavez-San> !jb
<Miko-Chan> When Jack Bauer plays dodgeball, the ball dodges Jack Bauer.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#kubuntu [+o manchicken_]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> Mavez-San: Remove that bot, thank you.
<genii> please op, boot Miko-Chan
<timster> Are there any proper gui versions of MC?
<jhutchins> adaran: I would imagine you also lack the six outputs for 5.1.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<adaran> foxx, i see. since i plan on hooking up the speakers directly to the soundcard (not sure what the technical term is, it's a "dumb" amplifier), i wouldn't need any of those, right?
* Miko-Chan was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (No bots)
<genii> Tm_T thanks
<adaran> jhutchins, it's a soundblaster audigy se, creative advertises it to be capable of 7.1 surround sound and i've got 3 output jacks on the pack (and a 4th one, which may be input or output, not sure)
<foxx> adaran: That depends.  You will be able to hook up the speakers but to my knowledge if it's not supporting the actual sound channel of Dolby Digital it may not come through as expected.  This is something you'll need to test, though
<jhutchins> adaran: Dunno.  I have a Soundblaster Live with 4 channel output, and a stereo three-speaker system plugged into the first output.
<foxx> adaran: I don't know for sure but I think you'll be fine
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=tenchi@*.co.uk]  by Tm_T
* Mavez-San was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (Annoy limited)
<ForgeAus> how different is a Desktop environment form just a Windows Manager?
<adaran> foxx, yeah, i hope so too, but i'm confident. =)
<jhutchins> adaran: Ah.  Misunderstood the question then.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<adaran> ForgeAus, a DE is a window manager and some other applications that you may need (desktop, menu bar, etc.)
<foxx> adaran: I've got a similar thing going on with a Envy24 and have no problem with 5.1 surround so it should work fine
<jhutchins> adaran: Probably you will only get regular stereo, not true 5.1, the extra outputs may not have anything on them.
<foxx> ForgeAus: Consider a window manager like the kernel and a DE like a distribution
<adaran> jhutchins, now, that i doubt, as i said, it's advertised as beeing able to do 7.1 and i have high hopes for creative =)
<foxx> ForgeAus: Pretty much that's the difference in a nutshell
<timster> How do i use Chmod?
<timster> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<jhutchins> Some cards do have 5.1 support in linux, but some of the newer soundblasters don't have full support yet.
<ForgeAus> but gnome or kubuntu aren't entire distributions
<Dr_willis> chmod whateveroptionyouwant
<timster> so chmod /var/www/ then 777?
<ForgeAus> (although I think there is a GnomeLinux distro or something nowerdays but thats beside the point)
* Dr_willis considers a window manager - the large lego base you then stick the other legos to. :)
<foxx> ForgeAus: It's an analogy, though Kubuntu is a distribution
<jhutchins> adaran: As far as I know Creative doesn't offer Linux drivers.
<ForgeAus> most distros use Gnome or KDE... or XFCE or fluxbox
<Dr_willis> timster,  that dosent sound proper... depends on what you are trying to do.
<ForgeAus> yeah but kubuntu is debian + kde right?
<foxx> ForgeAus: Not at all
<Tm_T> ForgeAus: Ubuntu + KDE
<ForgeAus> or rather ubuntu - gnome + kde
<foxx> ForgeAus: It's a set of tools from Ubuntu with KDE as teh default
<Tm_T> ForgeAus: Yes that's what it is.
<foxx> ForgeAus: Debian, by the same logic, is just apt-get plus a few other tools
<genii> Does anyone know why plain old xdm is broken?
<adaran> jhutchins, who does? but their cards are very well supported by alsa (i think) - the emu10k1 ones always work right out of the box for me, and the audigy (emu10k2) will hopefully, too. i'm just replacing my damned intel hd audio onboard chip, for some reason, i cannot get the rear out to work
<Dr_willis> the kernel + a bunch of shell scripts.
<adaran> jhutchins, i have an sb live!, but its only capable of 4.0
<foxx> adaran: Best thing you can really get is a Hammerfall
<Dr_willis> adaran,  i got an audigy 2zs - works great for me.
<adaran> foxx, for 25  ?
<ForgeAus> welll all I'm asking for is how would AROS go about becoming a DE?
<foxx> adaran: If you want serious audio they're the best.
<foxx> adaran: Not too far off, yeah
<ForgeAus> its already an entire OS or one that can be hosted under Linux
<Dr_willis> got a CreatviveLive24bit one for like $25 and it worked good also.
<itzikt__>   ?   ??
<foxx> adaran: It's also one of the only cards that 1)seriously well supported in Linux and 2)actually does studio grade hifi audio
<ForgeAus> but I'd like to see an AmigaOS like DE (rather than the amiwm windows manager thats not very configurable)
<adaran> foxx, what's the exact name of the card?
<foxx> adaran: Nowadays you can find the Hammerfall Lite from RME
<adaran> Dr_willis, great, thanks.
<genii> Damn, what is that? Hebrew?
<user_> CLI utility for .deb installs ?
<foxx> adaran: They typically make studio equipment but their Hammerfall Lite is an awesome card.
<user_> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  install the uae emulator, install the amiga os... then realize "WHAT a long way we have gone since the amiga days" - go back to kde...
<Dr_willis> :)
<ForgeAus> then the only thing linux would be missing (aside from emulating the look of in KDE or another WM) is MacOS (and macos apps)
<foxx> ForgeAus: Pretty much.
<yuriy> Dr_willis: really? i never got mine to do surround so i got an audigy2zs which works great
<Dr_willis> I recall a few os-9 look alikes.. :)
<adaran> foxx, i don't doubt it. i'll look into it when I want to get a serious card. however, at the moment i'm on a budget and i just want to get my new 5.1 set working with linux.
<ForgeAus> lol Dr_Wills but I can't run my linux proggies under UAE can I?
<user_> ForgeAus: CLI utility for installing debian ?
<Dr_willis> yuriy,  i always just mirror the front to the rear..
<yuriy> Dr_willis: sb 24bit that is
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  nope. No 'wine for the amiga'
<yuriy> but that was back on breezy
<foxx> adaran: For that you shouldn't have any problem.  Be sure to check out a few FAQs about the emu10k1 driver controls in the mixer
<Dr_willis> yuriy,  oh.. that one.. i jus had hooked up to stero. :)
<ForgeAus> lol DrWills :)
<jhutchins> adaran: THere's a good chance that it'll be better in the next kernel.
<ForgeAus> yeah that too
<foxx> adaran: They can be a bit confusing
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  whats scary - i cant think of any real applications for the amiga i actually want to run.
<adaran> foxx, afaik it's not emu10k1 anymore on the audigy (shame i couldn't find a used sb live 5.1)
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  i would like to have a DeluxePaint Clone :) but i DO think one exists
<foxx> adaran: No?  What about emu10k2?
<Dr_willis> !find deluxepaing
<genii> Dr_willis Video Toaster?
<adaran> jhutchins, what exactly?
<Dr_willis> !find deluxepaint
<adaran> foxx, yeah, i think that's the one. will know more once i put it in
<ubotu> Package/file deluxepaing does not exist in edgy
<ubotu> Package/file deluxepaint does not exist in edgy
<Dr_willis> genii,  no need for it -  :)
<intelikey> Dr_willis i have the same problem with pc's    can't really think of any good use for them...
<adaran> foxx, now i wish someone would write a decent alsa documentation (not howto or guide - i want some front-end knowledge, like what's happening where and such.)
<Dr_willis> now you are all making me feel old rembering the old apps i used to run.
<genii> LOL
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  Porn! thats the end-all-need for them.
<adaran> foxx, hmm rme is a german company, but i can't find their german website =/
<intelikey> Dr_willis if so.  then i have no need for them....
<foxx> adaran: No, should be an American company.
<Dr_willis> The fat pipes need porn to scoure them clean.
<adaran> foxx, oh, there it is
<adaran> foxx, rme-audio.com ?
<foxx> adaran: Those are the guys/gals/its
<foxx> adaran: Of course, for now your solution with the Audigy is just fine.  =)
<adaran> foxx, that's synthax audio AG, registered in munich =)
<foxx> adaran: Oh?  Huh, didn't know that
<timster> Why diddn't just chmod in the firstplace
<adaran> foxx, it's a bit obscure, so i'm looking for a supplier
<foxx> adaran: Anyway, their cards are just something to keep in mind for your next project, the Audigy works pretty well in Linux at the moment (I still have some complaints but they're for another discussion).
<foxx> adaran: Yeah, they unfortunately are not as easy to find since they don't *usually* deal in consumer audio
<Dr_willis> timster,  because now anyone can now write to your web files? and you just created a security hole?
<foxx> adaran: But they've been well-supported in ALSA for quite awhile and sound fantastic
<Dr_willis> timster,  plus its beter to learn the 'proper' way to do things? :)
<adaran> foxx, if only i could find a price... :P
<surgy> hello
<foxx> adaran: Last time I did some poking around the Hammerfall Lite was about $40~50 USD so 25 Euro isn't beyond consideration
<timster> Dr_willis: Can't I chmod just for me? Anyway, im the only one taht uses this pc
<adaran> foxx, usually, convert USD -> EUR with a 1:1 exchange rate =/
<Dr_willis> timster,  'learning the proper way' to do things.. is always a good idea.
<timster> Dr_willis: its just for testing my php
<intelikey> could own them and chmod 644        no?
<timster> Chmoding is better than MC
<timster> lol
<foxx> adaran: Wish I could do that on this island, my USD gets pwn3d hard by the Euro here
<Dr_willis> timster,  its harder to unlearn bad habbits...
<Dr_willis> timster,  plus if you knew a little bit more linux.. that task would of been trivial
<adaran> foxx, RME HDSP-9652 Hammerfall PC/MAC - 499 
<adaran> foxx, not the bargain i hoped for =)
<timster> Dr_willis: lol, ohwell, its easier this way. Heh im new to linuxz
<foxx> adaran: Strange, might be the original Hammerfall
<eross> how do i connect to my shared printer on my windoze machine
<foxx> adaran: I KNOW I saw it for cheaper...a lot cheaper.
<adaran> eross, printe rhooked up to cups_
<adaran> eross, ?
<Dr_willis> byeeee
<foxx> adaran: But it's been awhile since I've shopped for parts.
<timster> How can i connect to a Printer that is connected to another PC
<eross> what are cups
<adaran> foxx, =) i guess i'll unwrap the audigy now =)
<foxx> jhutchins: Anyway, I'm sorry my question started a flame war
<foxx> adaran: Heh, yeah!  =)
<intelikey> eross cups and maybe samba ?
<foxx> jhutchins: Is there any way to disable the usage of sudo -i ?
<intelikey> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<intelikey> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<eross> i can ping my windoze machine fine, i stil need to make some connection between them?
<user_> i want a copy of sytem menu on desktop aside from on panel
<jhutchins> There's a printer sharing page on the wiki, tells you exactly how.
<foxx> jhutchins: Or perhaps to requrie a separate password for root priviledges?
<eross> even over the intranet?
<jhutchins> cups should be able to connect to it.
<foxx> jhutchins: Ultimately I'd be pretty happy if you needed to input a separate password to engage root priviledges
<intelikey>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers ^
<timster> Ok I just shared my music on my main PC, but on linux its asking for a password :/
<adaran> eross, if your printer is hooked up to your linux box, and is running on cups (as it is most likely), you'll just need to set up ipp-printing on windows
<eross> no it's hooked up to my windows box
<eross> i'm running edgy on vmware on another puter
<genii> timseter Use the login name for Windoze and the password for that
<adaran> eross, oh, then you'll need to use cups to add a windows printer via samba
<intelikey> ah vmware
<eross> what are cups, is that like a bra size
<timster> genii: i have no password for it
<intelikey> that may complicate the thing.
<foxx> eross: Something like that except more entertaining past five minutes
<intelikey> eross sort of.
<genii> timster Then try the right name and then no password
<timster> Still doesnt work
<adaran> ollte
<intelikey> ! cups > eross
<timster> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<adaran> eross, complicated unix perkiness system
<eross> thanks
<intelikey> complicated?
<timster> Is there a defult password
<timster> Is there a default windows password
<intelikey> beem me up scotty   ?
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> that was at one time.    sorta.
<timster> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<intelikey> why is eval built into bash ?  isn't that like the worst init command ever used ?
<Lars_G> Riddell: THANKS!!!
<intelikey> http://pastebin.ca/raw/344310
<intelikey> i knew eval was bad.
<micaleto> Hi
<nico> hello
<micaleto> Hola !
<user_> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<crube> Is there a working DC++ client for Linux?
<fritsch> crube: of course linuxdc++
<fritsch> crube: http://linuxdcpp.berlios.de/articles.php?um=index
<crube> Thanks
<fritsch> crube: in one of the ubuntuforums there was a howto of howto build it and the dependencies
<soulrider> guys, im getting some extremely high pings
<crube> fritsch: Thanks, found it
<soulrider> like im getting over 900ms for IRC
<soulrider> and its only this PC that is online
<soulrider> could it be my router settings ?
<fritsch> crube: addiotionally you need libssl-dev before compiling
<just-this-time> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4600/
<soulrider> brb
<just-this-time> sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf
<dwidmann> 900ms isn't that bad ... could be worse, like mine
<just-this-time> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4600/
<just-this-time> \o pls  ^^^
<cpk1> oh no! I am chatting with under a second of delay!
<cpk1> =P
<raeez> how do you make a script you specify run at kde startup?
<intelikey> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
* genii sips some chocolate milk and thinks about nothing in particular
<soulrider> genii: can i have some milk too ?
<eross> btw here is cups, but still not connecting  ~:/
<eross> http://localhost:631/
* dwidmann wonders if genii uses coffee in his chocolate milk o.O
<intelikey> what means 'nasa' ?
<genii> soulrider sure :) Just bring a cup (I'm drinking from the carton)
<intelikey> eross the windows box is set to "share it printer" isn't it ?
<genii> Actualy I have a cup of coffee and a litre of chocolate milk right now LOL My tunny is unsettled from so much coffee so the milk helps a bit
<intelikey> s/it/it's/
<genii> tummy, not tunny
<ubuntu> hiya everyone
<ubuntu> can anyone help me ?
<soulrider> hi
<soulrider> ubuntu: sure
<dwidmann> genii: ah, thanks for the tip :)
<intelikey> ubuntu no.
<soulrider> does anyone know how i can change my MTU?
<intelikey> no one knows shat you need....
<eross> yes
<ubuntu> well basically i cant get my wifi card working with kubuntu
<soulrider> my pings are HORRIBLE, around 800 to google, and form ym windows box only 250ms
<fritsch> soulrider: sudo ifconfig ethX mtu 1452
<ubuntu> its detects it , and has the drivers for it
<intelikey> !wifi | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<genii> soulrider Sounds like some dns issue
<soulrider> genii: why? it used to be ok
<soulrider> and theyre connected through the same router
<eross> uri looks like this:  smb://EHOME//192.168.2.22/Printer2
<genii> soulrider See if you get same ping times using IP address for same site
<dwidmann> if it's a dns issue, perhaps something like pdnsd or dnsmasque could help
<ubuntu> aparetnly its a bug in kubuntu ?
<genii> soulrider Shorter pings with IP = dns
<ubuntu> that it has trouble with dhcp
<ubuntu> anyway ok so that cool i can fix that , is it possible to instal kubuntu on an external hard drive ?
<genii> ubuntu Sure, just install it to some external drive then make sure the grub of the internal drive gets the entry added to it
<bxnp> fritsch: what does that command do, ethX mtu 1452
<ubuntu> i wont kubuntu , will it work ?
<fritsch> bxnp: sets the mtu of ethX to 1452
<fritsch> bxnp: where as ethX X <- 0.....n
<eross> get Network host is busy, will retry
<soulrider> damn
<soulrider> my connection died
<nabil> i am able to get the 1280x800 mode but the atix1300 driver seems to fail in fglrxinfo
<soulrider> im gonna try pinging now
<fritsch> bxnp: soulrider aksed for the mtu ;-) so i told him
<nabil> whats next
<genii> ubuntu Doesn't matter what version you install, same process
<bxnp> ekee
<just-this-time> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<nabil> can anyone help!!!  i am able to get the 1280x800 mode but the atix1300 driver seems to fail in fglrxinfo
<ubuntu> oo i see , so how do dual boot ? i want windows on my internal hard drive and kubuntu on my external
<soulrider> genii: im gonna try pinging the same IP from different computers now
<eddie> hey all! I'm having a problem getting my broadcom 4309 working in Edgy. I've read mthrough the wifi docs but I can't relly figure them out
<genii> ubuntu Just make sure that the boot manager Grub gets installed to the drive which tries to boot first is all. then you can have whatever operating systems you want
<fritsch> broadcom, this was the one with the firmware?
<genii> soulrider OK
<fritsch> eddie: you have to cut it out from the binary? inorder to get it loaded?
<soulrider> genii: pinging the same ip, ubuntu gets 900ms, windows gets 245ms
<ubuntu> so i put grub onto the inernal drive ? how do i do that ?
<fritsch> eddie: or am i totally wrong ;-)
<just-this-time> how ot unlock /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<genii> soulrider Try the command tracepath<ip address>  from ubuntu and then from windoze dosbox tracert <ip address>  to see if they differ in routes
<soulrider> genii: i used to directly connect to my modem and i would get normal pings, around what my windows box is getting
<just-this-time> how to unlock /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<eddie> ok, I'm pretty new to linux so how can that be done?
<Admiral_Chicago> ah 4309 is an evil one. I had trouble with it myself. gl
<Admiral_Chicago> never got it working
<eddie> man
<soulrider> genii: when i do tracepath 64.233.167.99 after my router i start seeing "no reply"
<eddie> doesn't sound promising
<genii> soulrider Timing out or the machines do not respond to icmp then
<just-this-time>  how do i unlock and or find who locked /var/cache/debconf/config.dat ?
<eddie> they arent completely integrated are they? I could take it out for another one that will work right?
<soulrider> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<tzbishop> How could I get a source packages and all the packages (dev specially) it needs to be compiled. Is it possible on Kubuntu?
<just-this-time> wow quick answer soulrider tyvm
<genii> soulrider Same command from windoze shows responses inbetween?
<soulrider> let me try genii
<soulrider> genii: works on windows =/
<soulrider> tzbishop: what you wanna do is compile something and make a deb package ?
<just-this-time> soulrider: can restart help in any way ? stupid me !
<tzbishop> soulrider: yes.
<soulrider> tzbishop: install build-essential and checkinstall
<soulrider> compile by using ./configure and make
<tzbishop> soulrider: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<genii> soulrider Hmm. Looks like some misconfiguration of gateway or dns then.
<soulrider> and then do checkinstall
<just-this-time> meaning about locked config.dat
<tzbishop> soulrider: i think I need some devel packages...
<genii> likely dns
<soulrider> tzbishop: you need to install some dependencies then
<tzbishop> soulrider: apt can't install those deps for me?
<soulrider> genii: it used to work just fine when i directed connected it to my modem
<soulrider> tzbishop: not sure, i thinik you probably need some library
<soulrider> let me give you some names
<genii> soulrider Did you remove the pppoe client and revert back to dhcp client (or whatever system you connect by now)
<soulrider> tzbishop: try libx11-dev
<soulrider> genii: i still have my pppoe client
<soulrider> and i didnt touch any settings
<soulrider> my router one day just decided it wanted to dial for me, something that it never did in 2 years
<tzbishop> soulrider: it's okay. I'll solve deps.  I though  apt could solve them for me
<soulrider> tzbishop: theres probably a way to make it solve them
<soulrider> !build-dep
<ubotu> build-dep is a handy APT tool that will try to automatically install build (compile) dependencies for you. In the terminal: sudo apt-get build-dep package
<genii> soulrider So then i gather you plugged both machines into a switch and just continued to use the pppoe login software on both? Or a router inbetween that does the pppoe part and then internal dhcp to the lan?
<soulrider> genii: my setup is like this
<soulrider> i have a router and 2 PCs + modem connected to it
<soulrider> i used to just do sudo pon dsl-provider to connect
<soulrider> but yesterday my router decided it wanted to connect for me
<soulrider> i didnt change anything in my config
<soulrider> i still give myself my IP manuall;y
<soulrider> alhough the windows box is set up to get it form the router
<tzbishop> soulrider: thanks. apt is really nice (ive been using slack for a few years)
<soulrider> i see
<soulrider> tzbishop: most programs are in the repos
<soulrider> but you can find a deb for almost anything too, i have rarely needed to compile stuff myself
<theNOTO> is there an easy way to check what version of kubuntu my system is on?
<soulrider> theNOTO: uname -a
<tzbishop> soulrider: i know. I'm a stupid guy who likes to optimize some programas
<soulrider> try it, not sure though
<soulrider> lol
<tzbishop> :P
<soulrider> nothing wrong with that
<genii> soulrider I think your best bet then is to set the router to do the modem login part and then have it do internal dhcp or set the machines manually for internal IPs and then you can specify gateway and so on.
<soulrider> genii: why would i wanna specify a gateway ?
<soulrider> theNOTO: the command i told you sint useful, sorry
<soulrider> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<soulrider> there theNOTO
<genii> soulrider Well, if you have the router doing dhcp then it should auto-assign the proper gateway to clients (it's own IP usually). But if the machines are getting lost right after the router IP then gateway seems screwy. But since you have a router that does login, forget using the pppoe client software on the machinesis my advice
<soulrider> genii: i dont know much about networking
<theNOTO> ubotu: great thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about great thanks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<theNOTO> soulrider: thanks
<soulrider> genii: ill change it to get the ip automatically then
<soulrider> theNOTO: ubotu is a bot :P
<tzbishop> :P
<soulrider> !snack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<genii> soulrider Most routers have some web interface to configure them. so look in the book for it and see the IP. Then configure it to be the login. And then dhcp for the lan
<soulrider> ill be back in a sec
<genii> soulrider Then just use auto setups on the lan boxes
<genii> soulrider Okies
<eross> woohoo, got it working
<eross> had to specify as other and it gave me some valid looking syntax to enter
<vellu> i need some help with QTparted, i'm trying to format external nfts hdd but i have no idea how to use that program
<eross> smb://[name] @server/folder
<BluesKaj> damn!, darn capsunlock script gets undone after every bootup ...I have it in the bash.bashrc file , but it doesn't work every session like it's supposed to ..any ideas
<BluesKaj> not working at all now
<eross> now to get some sort of opengl working in this vmware - ugghhh
<soulrider> genii: im getting my IP automatically now
<soulrider> and im still getting horrible pings
<soulrider> genii: i can try going to windows on this box and pinging from there
<genii> soulrider Soon i will have to leave to go do some chores. But I will return in about an hour after that
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> im gonna download arch linux and try on VMWare int he meantime :P
<genii> soulrider Have you ever gotten into the web interface of your router to look at it?
<soulrider> yes
<soulrider> but theres not much to configure
<theNOTO> soulrider: haha, i am a bonehead
<theNOTO> soulrider: thanks again
<soulrider> lol, why theNOTO ?:P
<genii> At minimum should be somethibng like either bridged mode or gateway/router mode
<theNOTO> soulrider: talking to the bot
<soulrider> ahh lol
<genii> Your modem (not router) should be set to bridged mode. then the routerdoes the login part. If it needs mtu settings, for dsl connection use 1497. Then have it set for dhcp server on the lan. Then the clients just get set to auto always instead of using some pppoe client software. This is a better layout in may ways. Some isp only allow so many pppoe login for instance on a connection. also...
<genii> ...many routers have port forwarding capability so you can selectively run things like a web server on port 80 to an internal lan ip and so on. also a measure of protection from portsniffing programs. they fall dead at the router
<genii> OK, have to leave for a bit :) See you all in around an hour
<genii> soulrider I'll see you then if yer still around
<soulrider> see ya!
<foxx> Would anyone be able to point me in teh direction of how to configure *Ubuntu to act as a gateway to another system plugged into it (like the Internet Connection Sharing bits of Windows XP)?
<foxx> Would it be just like setting up a gateway/router and designating one of the network interfaces as incoming?
<fritsch> foxx: your pc -> internet
<soulrider> foxx: i havnt done anything like that in the past. If i had to do it right now id look int he forums
<fritsch> foxx: other computer <-> cable to your pc
<fritsch> foxx: after that just iptables and MASQUERADING
<foxx> fritsch: You wouldn't know where I could find out about how to set up those two with Ubuntu would you?
<fritsch> foxx: soulrider is probably right ... there are detailed howtos outside
<fritsch> foxx: mmmh ask google *g* would be the same, i would do now
<foxx> Thank you
<foxx> Oh, how's Wireless support in Linux these days?
<foxx> Haven't tried it in...well, a very long time
<spitwise> just dandy
<fritsch> foxx: depends on the hardware
<fritsch> foxx: but with ndiswrapper many stuff is possible
<foxx> To my knowledge the adapter I'm using (Belkin WiFi-G one of some variety) should be supported
<foxx> Basically that system is working as the gateway for my X360 to connect to the rest of the network
<PupenoR> Is it possible with find to get all files older than a certain date?
<Gala> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<unix_infidel> PupenoR: sure.
<unix_infidel> the man pages outline it very well.
<PupenoR> unix_infidel: I've read the man page and I can't figure it out. Can you help me?
<PupenoR> oh, nevermind.
<unix_infidel> :)
<jott_> PupenoR: read the "TESTS" section.. namely "+n -n n" and atime/ctime/mtime
<unix_infidel> even on windows i use the find binary.
<hammer2> how ya manage respoatories
<delusions> hi, i'm trying to setup a server for network booting, i found that a file located in ubuntu/install/netboot/pxelinux.0 needed for ubuntu, i cant find that file in kubuntu disc, what do i need to boot from kubunut
<delusions> kubuntu*
<hammer2> muilty verse?
<just-this-time> !alternative
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternative - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<just-this-time> !alternatives
<ubotu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<hammer2> !muiltyverse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about muiltyverse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hammer2> !muilty verse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about muilty verse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|Soul^shadow|> WTF
<hammer2> ya wtf
<|Soul^shadow|> stupid nickserv
<n1x0r> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<hammer2> ty
<n1x0r> np
<eross> how do i install a .deb package?
<delusions> dpkg -i package
<|Soul^shadow|> How wouldI install Samba I d/l'd a new version I think I got repository, How do I install it
<eross> ty
<mray> hi i can't properly boot into my KDE anymore after an "apt-get install gnome-core" - any help is welcome!
<|Soul^shadow|> dont use gnome it sucks
<PupenoR> |Soul^shadow|: aptitude install samba, otherwise read the samba documentation (README, INSTALL) and be careful.
<mray> i know!
<fritsch> mray: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<|Soul^shadow|> u cant run gnome & kde it causes errors & your pc to blow up :P
<fritsch> mray: this reconfigures your login manager ...
<mray> fritsch, sounds promising!
<fritsch> mray: have a try
<delusions> can someone tell me if theres netboot available in kubuntu disc 6.06
<|Soul^shadow|> using aptitude but I d/led a new version & trying to add its repository
<mray> i'll try that!!
<fritsch> mray: after having done: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<hammer2> anyine here use amsn?
* crazy_penguin is away: Gone to walk my conscience. Hopefully I can clean it !
<hammer2> anyone use amsn here?im wondering how ya go about getting the updated version
<hammer2> cant get it with apt when amsn is installed says update available
<Tm_T> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<|Soul^shadow|> great my reposotory effed up
<Tm_T> crazy_penguin: Black5un|away: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<anyu> hy all
<Tm_T> anyu: Hi.
<anyu> how can i get kde 3.5.6 on dapper?
<|Soul^shadow|> how do I fix my apt-get?
<Tm_T> anyu: kubuntu.org helps.
<anyu> there is only for edgy
<Tm_T> |Soul^shadow|: Depends how it's broken.
<|Soul^shadow|> invalid reposotory error
<Tm_T> anyu: Ah, Dapper, only way to get it is by compiling yourself.
<|Soul^shadow|> tried manualy installing depository
<anyu> why if dapper is long time supported?
<anyu> or that means other?
<Tm_T> |Soul^shadow|: Be more spesific.
<|Soul^shadow|> Not found /home/soul-shadow/samba/samba-3.0.24/REVISED error line 1_1
<|Soul^shadow|> invalid repository what else can I say
<mray> fritsch: strange! suddenly i could login again (i couldn't even after several reboots!)
<Tm_T> anyu: Dapper is meant to keep very stable, that means it can't contain all newest stuff. (or would need thousands of testers and coders I think)
<Tm_T> |Soul^shadow|: Then fix that line, I can't read your sources.list ;(
<tish> WQooooool
<fritsch> mray: so it is fixed?
<Tm_T> |Soul^shadow|: Use pastebin for example, I'll try to check it then.
<tish> Hola
<|Soul^shadow|> where is sources.list located?
<anyu> Tm_T: okay, thanx...:/
<|Soul^shadow|> what command to clean apt-get
<Tm_T> anyu: Np.
<slyfox> Is it possible to make messages in Kmail like a Conversation on Gmail or a thread or somehow group same topic messages together ?
<mray> fritsch: i tried an "apt-get remove gnome-core" but how can i be sure that all associated gnome packages are really removed?
<|Soul^shadow|> got it need to open as rot :P
<mray> fritsch: i still got the GNOME option in my bootmanager
<|Soul^shadow|> root*
<rd__> Hiya. I've apt-get installed kubuntu-desktop on a dapper server. As it was freezing when I wanted to /etc/init.d/kdm stop, I've uninstalled it, however I still have the Kubuntu splash screen when booting (where it says "mounting root filesystem... ok" and so on...) How could I get rid of it ? :)
<fritsch> mray: not so easy
<|Soul^shadow|> try the comand ./kill Gnome DIE DIE DIE :P
<fritsch> mray: dpkg -l |grep gnome
<fritsch> mray: this gives you a list of installed gnome files
<just-this-time> internet installing takes a lot even on broadband
<rd__> I'd like the regular boot sequence back
<fritsch> mray: be careful do not uninstall packages you need
<just-this-time> we should copy our local mirror on every new release
<just-this-time> is there !dvds??
<just-this-time> !dvds
<ScarFreewill1> is there a whats new for feisty?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvds - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ScarFreewill1> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<just-this-time> !mirror
<ubotu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<tish> algien habla espaol
<mray> fritsch: a hard task. is it common that gnome packages are used in kubuntu?
<just-this-time> come again ubotu
<just-this-time> !mirror | just-this-time
<fritsch> mray: some libs, yes or some programms, gtk libs ...
<ScarFreewill1> !whatsnew
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whatsnew - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|Soul^shadow|> I try not to use Gnome& kubuntu causes chaos & you have little gnomes runing around your pc casuing havoc
<just-this-time> kounoupi #ubuntu-gr too
<just-this-time> !gr
<dwidmann> ScarFreewill1: one sec while I dig it up
<|Soul^shadow|> :P
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<ScarFreewill1> dwidmann: k
<mray> fritsch could you have a quick look at the list of packages and tell me if that is "common" ?
<eross> i'm running edgy on vmware, but it can't see my 6150LE nvidia card
<eross> is there something I need to do
<fritsch> mray: nope ;-)
<eross> I tried running the envy script and it says nvidia card not found
* |Soul^shadow| stabs at the little gnomes on my sceen with a virtual pencil
<fritsch> mray: have to go, sorry
<mray> about 38 packages?
<mray> is that normal?
<mray> fritsch: thank you anyway - you were a great help!
<|Soul^shadow|> #1 reason I hate gnome, anyone see that stupid travolocity commertial with that roaming gnome?? That thing makes you wanan kill urself its so annoying & repetivly showing...
<dwidmann> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FeistyFawn/Herd3/Kubuntu | ScarFreewill1
<ScarFreewill1> dwidmann: txh
<ScarFreewill1> dwidmann: thx
<|Soul^shadow|> dwi? Drunk while intoxicated :)
<dwidmann> eross: when using vmware, the virtual machines don't get direct access to the  hardware
<eross> dern
<mray> does anybody know how many gnome files a "rather common" kubuntu install uses?
<xenol> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<|Soul^shadow|> la la samba rukes la la XP blows
<|Soul^shadow|> rules*
<dwidmann> Basically, what Linux is seeing is basically an imaginary video device that Vmware lets it see eross
<ScarFreewill1> i'm using edgy atm but i don't know how to get fps on glxgears and there is no --help parameter
<dwidmann> glxgears -printfps I think
<|Soul^shadow|> like my imagonary gnomes runing acros my screen?? P
<h3sp4wn> ScarFreewill1: run strings `which glxgears`
<tish> Hola algien habla espaol ???
<h3sp4wn> ScarFreewill1: then you will find what your looking for (its something like -iacknowledgethistoolsisnotabenchmark)
<|Soul^shadow|> no english here
<tish> dios
<tish> xD
<|Soul^shadow|> !kubuntu-el
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu-el - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eross> ah ok
<|Soul^shadow|> damn wrong one
<dwidmann> -printfps should work too, doesn't take nearly as long to type either
<ScarFreewill1> dwidmann: it does thx
<|Soul^shadow|> whats the bot command for spanish kubuntu chan :P
<tsdgeos> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jott_> dwidmann: but the result is literally the same :p
<|Soul^shadow|> thx
<|Soul^shadow|> I was cose I typed el :P
<|Soul^shadow|> close*
<tsdgeos> "espaol"
<dwidmann> Yes, but i can never remember the exact phrase for the "I acknowledge this tool is not a benchmark" jott_
<changeme> Hello
<tish> tsdgeos  que passa nen
<dwidmann> hi changeme
<jott> dwidmann: with literally i mean "glxgears is not a benchmark" ;)
* |Soul^shadow| looks in changeme's diaper & curdles in horror
<|Soul^shadow|> :)
<|Soul^shadow|> I am NOT changing you :P
<dwidmann> jott: of course it isn't.
<dwidmann> |Soul^shadow|: too late, s/he/it left
<|Soul^shadow|> :(
<dwidmann> If it's of any comfort the frist thing I thought when i saw that nick was diapers too though
<|Soul^shadow|> installing ll my crap for sharing this BETTER work now :p
<just-this-time> w32codecs not in repos?
<|Soul^shadow|> lol
<|Soul^shadow|> doesnt w32 usualy stand for windows 32bit?
<dwidmann> It does
* |Soul^shadow| looks arouns at all the linux users then at Just-this-time in confusion
<dwidmann> !mulitverse | just-this-time
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mulitverse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|Soul^shadow|> dude u want channel Microshaft or Winblows :P
<dwidmann> !multiverse | just-this-time
<ubotu> just-this-time: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<tsdgeos> |Soul^shadow|: w32codecs is a package of non-free? windows 32 codecs that mplayer can use to play some multimedia files
<just-this-time> chill pls
<|Soul^shadow|> the irc server is irc.billgates.sux just-in-time :p
<dwidmann> !microsoft
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
* |Soul^shadow| see's little bill gates running acros screen
<|Soul^shadow|> oh god he is infecting me :P
<|Soul^shadow|> where the linuxdebugger :)
<bomber> kill bill
<dwidmann> It's not bill gates that worries me ..... steve ballmer scares me
* |Soul^shadow| invokes the command ./kill bill
<|Soul^shadow|> steve why?
<dwidmann> thou shalt not kill -9
<dwidmann> He's crazy.
<|Soul^shadow|> so am I, whats ur point :P
<dwidmann> Perhaps I was wrong, he's beyond crazy.
<jott> play some xbill ;)
<Hirvinen> |Soul^shadow|: Kill only takes numerical IDs. "killall bills"
<dwidmann> developers developers developers developersAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! + flying chairs = crazy
<|Soul^shadow|> how can u mesure sanity? there is a thin line between insane & genious
<xenol> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<|Soul^shadow|> some say I am crazy wth Idea's I have but the idea's can work I know it
<xenol> crap
<xenol> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<dwidmann> |Soul^shadow|: go on youtube or something and look for steve ballmer videos. You'll see why he scares me.
* |Soul^shadow| sets command ./debug bill gates
<|Soul^shadow|> heh I had actual conversations about a plausable way to build a light sabre :P
<GioS^_^> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
* crazy_penguin is back (gone 00:31:10)
<|Soul^shadow|> & these ppl are like me & we came up with formulas & types of materials to use to make it work :P
<|Soul^shadow|> .!sanity check
<dwidmann> http://youtube.com/watch?v=wvsboPUjrGc
<|Soul^shadow|> tell me dwi How do you measure sanity & insanity?
<|Soul^shadow|> .!sanity check failed
<dwidmann> Very, very carefully
<|Soul^shadow|> there alot of ppl that are locked up they call insane but there actually genous & scare are goverment...
<tish> agien espaol??
<|Soul^shadow|> genious*
<tish> algien espaol
<tsdgeos> !e
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<tsdgeos> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<tsdgeos> tish: ^^^^^^^^
<|Soul^shadow|> !kubuntu-es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu-es - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<just-this-time> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<just-this-time> is there a GUI based alien for RPM ?
<|Soul^shadow|> dwi u would be amased on how many ppl hide there smarts because are goverment would use them for evil ways :(
<|Soul^shadow|> yes just
<just-this-time> alien dangerous ?
<ubuntu> hiya
<ubuntu> guys can you help me ?
<|Soul^shadow|> yeah alien will try to probe   you in places you didnt know u had
<xenol> write your problem
<ubuntu> ok
<just-this-time> ubuntu change you r/nick
<ubuntu> u want to instal kuuntu
* cc-dash is away: Bin Russisch pauken.
<ubuntu> kubuntu
<|Soul^shadow|> change ur nick
<ubuntu> and i want to know if i descide i want to instal windows later will it still install?
<just-this-time> ubuntu -> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop -- > enjoy !
<just-this-time> ubuntu need to keep part of disk ( partition for that ) or squeeze with liveCD GPARTED
<|Soul^shadow|> linux & ubuntu dont get along
<|Soul^shadow|> gnome = evil
<ubuntu> i dont unserstand lol
<|Soul^shadow|> just redo os with kubuntu
<|Soul^shadow|> linux  & windows wont work
<|Soul^shadow|> I tried
<ubuntu> hehe i had open suse working with windows
<|Soul^shadow|> download kubuntu iso & make a cd
<ubuntu> but it wouldnt pick up my wifi card
<xenol> guys i got a problem
<xenol> i just backuped my root
<xenol> and the end file is big like 24.5 mb
<xenol> is it possible?
<|Soul^shadow|> that all 24.5 meg
<|Soul^shadow|> whats the prob?
* dwidmann yawns
<|Soul^shadow|> 24 1/2 meg nohing
<|Soul^shadow|> nothing*
<xenol> well the root is big like 3 gb and final backup.tgz is like 24.5 mb big
<|Soul^shadow|> xenol you running on a 100 meg HD :P
<ubuntu> whats better guys ? kubuntu or open suse ?
<xenol> no :D
<|Soul^shadow|> kubuntu
<ubuntu> why is that ?
<|Soul^shadow|> 24.5 mb small
<xenol> ubuntu: i will ask u
<dwidmann> ubuntu: that's subjective
<xenol> wat is easier download rpm and and u dont know if that u downloaded is good or just type in terminal sudo apt-get install app name ?
<ubuntu> sorry i just needed convincing , i used open suse and really like it but i just couldnt get my wifi card working , i like kubuntu very much to
<|Soul^shadow|> ubuntu suse asI know is problamatic like a mac however kubuntu with all things properly installed runs liek a god
<dwidmann> Go to this room and ask that, then go to #opensuse and ask that. Compare the results. I think you'll find these rooms to be somewhat biased
<ubuntu> cant deside
<just-this-time> debian package from command line ?
<just-this-time> deside => decide ;-)
<|Soul^shadow|> I hear suse too much like old mac :P
<ubuntu> hehe thanks guys!
<xenol> just-this-time:  ur right apt-get owns rpm :)
<ubuntu> heya
<ubuntu> wait what room am in in ? lol
* |Soul^shadow| watches gnome team up with bill gates & try hack my pc
<|Soul^shadow|> aahahhhhh!
<xenol> just-this-time:  is it possible that 3gb partiotions backup tgz is like 24.5 mb ? :D
<xenol> big
<|Soul^shadow|> u backup just /root or al of / ??
* dwidmann sets forth an army of lawn gnomes to attack |Soul^shadow|
<xenol> i backup whole / without /dev /home /lost+found /proc /sys
<slyfox> Does anyone know how to remote control windows machine form Kubuntu ?
* |Soul^shadow| activates pc-cillin for linux & destroyes DWI
<|Soul^shadow|> thats easy sly
<|Soul^shadow|> u get access to a windows $c u can control it all
<xenol> hm ?
<just-this-time> nope xenol why asking that 3 gb stuff?
* Satyr wonders if raid and grub will ever make friends
<|Soul^shadow|> you can use cain & able for linux & have control fast
<xenol> just-this-time:  i am asking cause i think that 24.5 mb gzipped tar made from 3gb is kinda weird dont u think?
<xenol> well too small
<xenol> naa it is 1gb now
<slyfox> It really means nothing to me "u get access to a windows $c u can control it all" I am just a Linux noob tryon to conenct to my Windows box remotely
<PupenoR> is the partition 3gb of size or 3gb of data?
<xenol> 3gb of data
* Satyr also wonders how the hell to get to quakenet rooms :S
<|Soul^shadow|> ooohh u gotta confgure samba
<xenol> nvm stupid question it displays correct size now
<|Soul^shadow|> then u can access winblows from linux not windows to linux yet, I am tryig to fix that now
<just-this-time> xenol it took most prolly only home dir
<just-this-time> chk it
<xenol> i excluded home
<PupenoR> xenol: then I would find it strange, really strange... unless there's a 3gb file of zeros and only zeros.
<|Soul^shadow|> !stupid-meter xenol
<|Soul^shadow|> :P
<xenol> PupenoR:  only fresh install with updates
<xenol> |Soul^shadow|:  :/
<Satyr> anyone know much about raid?
<|Soul^shadow|> yeah it kills bugs well
<dwidmann> Satyr: yeah
<dwidmann> not sure about "much", but "enough for me" anyway
<Satyr> dwidmann: know how to get grub to work with it?
<|Soul^shadow|> set ur raid controler as main
<|Soul^shadow|> in bios settings
<|Soul^shadow|> most likly its a bios settign thing
<bronze> apt-cache search  fslint returns nothing for fslint. Who is responsible for this travesty?   :-)
<dwidmann> Which sort of RAID? Hardware, multichannel disk controller + dmraid, or software RAID(mdadm)?
<EspenBe> any java-experts here?  I try to install a program depending on java on my Edgy-box, but it fails to install and returns an error message: "Exception in thread main ....."
<ubuntu> guys i am told that Kubuntu has trouble with dhcp connection on wifi , but i got told if you update it it fixes this problem , is this true ?
<EspenBe> how can I solve this stuff?
<|Soul^shadow|> no I dont drik coffe :P
<|Soul^shadow|> drink*
<xenol> ubuntu:  u have wifi connection?
<ubuntu> yeah
<dwidmann> EspenBe: which JVM are you using?
<ubuntu> but it says connection failed
<ubuntu> what jvm ?
<ubuntu> i am a newbie lol
<dampyr_D> ciao
<xenol> java virtualization machine
<xenol> !it
<Satyr> dwidmann... good question... *thinks* on startup it comes up with nvidia RAID stripe etc...
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<EspenBe> dwidmann: Blackdown (j2re1.4)
<ubuntu> ermm i dunno how do i find out ?
<xenol> ubuntu: find out what
<dwidmann> Satyr ... that would probably be the multichannel disk controller (aka FakeRaid, looks like hardware RAID but it isn't) + dmraid ...
<ubuntu> i thought you were asking what jvm i am using ?
<ubuntu> ooo i am confused hehe
<xenol> ubuntu: i wasnt asking about it
<xenol> :)
<dwidmann> EspenBe: have you tried other JVMs or does it not work with them either?
<xenol> ubuntu: i advise u one thing if u want to try opensuse and kubuntu try both as live cd
<bronze> are 'deb' packages compatible with apt-get ?
<dwidmann> EspenBe: keeping in mind things tend to be "made to work for" Sun's reference JVM
<EspenBe> dwidmann: I tried Sun's version as well, but I got the same result...
<xenol> and which u like more install it :)
<Satyr> dwidmann: go fake raid! i like it as long as it has 300gb space XD. sadly, the annoying thing is that grub hates it like a hater and won't accept that it exists :(
<EspenBe> dwidmann: I can try to uninstall the Blackdown-stuff, and then install the Sun-version
<dwidmann> EspenBe: and you set the default JVM with update-alternatives, or no?
<ubuntu> yeah i have tried open suse
<ubuntu> and  i like kubuntu
<ubuntu> but
<ubuntu> i am worried
<EspenBe> dwidmann: eh...how do I do that?
<ubuntu> that it wont work with my wifi
<dwidmann> Satyr: mind pastebinning your /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<xenol> hmm did u encounter any problem till now?
<|Soul^shadow|> my pc at home ahs raid no probs
<xenol> is http working?
<ubuntu> no its not working
<|Soul^shadow|> just check bios settings 7 make sure it see's the raid Hd as first boot
<dwidmann> EspenBe: "sudo update-alternatives --config java" if I remember right
<|Soul^shadow|> &*
<ubuntu> the wifi manager searches for cionnections
<ubuntu> finds my router
<ubuntu> i put in my passcode
<Satyr> dwidmann: aint gonna happen m afraid, i don't have one lawl. runnin from win, tried to get kubuntu a lil while ago but couldn't solve this problem
<ubuntu> and it says @conection failed@
<xenol> ubuntu:  well if ur wifi not working then why u r on IRC? =)
<ubuntu> ethernet
<|Soul^shadow|> try sudo apt-get fuck-bill-gates :P
<xenol> ah
<Satyr> <|Soul^shadow|>: raid on what?
<xenol> |Soul^shadow|:  lol
<dwidmann> Satyr: ah, that could be a problem, let me dig something up for you
<|Soul^shadow|> my pc at home
<Satyr> running kubuntu?
<julien_> how can i do to go to ubuntu french server???
<xenol> ubuntu:  no ideas then
<Satyr> dwidmann: thanks :)
<dwidmann> !fr
<|Soul^shadow|> its a simple sis raid device !fr
<julien_> yes
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<|Soul^shadow|> !fr
<julien_> thank you
<julien_> bye
<|Soul^shadow|> np
<EspenBe> dwidmann: I was given the option to choose which java I wanted.  Chose the "correct" one and re-run the installer for my program, but it did not have any effect...
<ubuntu> aparently kubuntu has trouble with dchp connections
<ubuntu> and that ubdating kubuntu fixes this
<dwidmann> I think this is it Satyr: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FakeRaidEdgy
<xenol> how can i update from alternate cd 6.10 my dapper plz?
<|Soul^shadow|> really I got no prob runing off router myself just plugegd it in & it worked
<ubuntu> oo not cable
<ubuntu> i have wifi
<|Soul^shadow|> dsl
<ubuntu> wireless
<ubuntu> yeah dsl
<dwidmann> ubuntu: are you running 6.06 (dapper) or 6.10(edgy)?
<ubuntu> ooo i dont know
<|Soul^shadow|> but my home c cable works with livecd no prob
<ubuntu> how do i find out ?
<|Soul^shadow|> 6.10 edgy dont like dapper
<dwidmann> EspenBe: odd, could just be a bug?
<ubuntu> hmmm how do i find out ?
<Stromberg`> hey Kubuntu 6.10 here - im missing the "deb" command - how can i get it?
<|Soul^shadow|> could be ur pc has a brainfart
<|Soul^shadow|> dont
<dwidmann> ubuntu: "lsb_release -a" will tell you
<|Soul^shadow|> deb on kubuntu bad drom what I hear
<EspenBe> dwidmann: I found a lot of similar problems in different web-sites, but it seems to be a problem for many people...
<Satyr> dwidmann: that's one tasty article lol. thanks a lot :D
<Stromberg`> oh ok - how do i add new repositories then?
<Stromberg`> just wanted to install that ntfs-3g stuff
<|Soul^shadow|> use apt-get update
<ubuntu> edgy ?
<|Soul^shadow|> in konsole
<ubuntu> thats the one
<|Soul^shadow|> yes
<ubuntu> is that the better one ?
<dwidmann> Satyr: this reminds me of sweet, nostalgic memories of when my array corrupted ......
<|Soul^shadow|> the only one :P
<ubuntu> ooo lol
<Stromberg`> apt-get update for adding repos?
<ubuntu> well i read on a forum that you just have install updates then it will be ok
<|Soul^shadow|> u could install synaptic but I hear it causes issues
<ubuntu> oo another thing can i dual bot with windows and kubuntu ?
<|Soul^shadow|> nope
<dwidmann> ubuntu: the only thing newer than Edgy is Feisty, but it's still in alpha
<dwidmann> ubuntu: you can
<ubuntu> i cant dual boot :S
<ubuntu> i can ?
<|Soul^shadow|> neither can I
<Stromberg`> i have dual boot here
<Satyr> dwidmann: lmao i know perhaps how you felt, when i installed edgy (with the live CD and fakeraid xD) it broke the whole comp, windows too
<|Soul^shadow|> 2 Hd's or 1?
<Satyr> yeah, dual boots what im tryin tdo
<Stromberg`> its just grub so you can ofcourse
<Satyr> with 1 hd
<ubuntu> 1 hd
<|Soul^shadow|> im using 1 HD cant duel off suel partitions
<Satyr> yshould be able to lawl
<|Soul^shadow|> duel*
<Stromberg`> 1 hd here too
<ubuntu> but open suse did using grub
<ubuntu> i have an external hard drive
<ubuntu> could i install it there and duel boot
* dwidmann has a 600GB LVM volume :D
<Stromberg`> yea sure wherever
<|Soul^shadow|> well i tried installing wondows after kubuntu but wont give me a boot option
<Stromberg`> oh that sucks
<dwidmann> ubuntu: I've never tried it with an external, that could be trickier
<Stromberg`> well it should work
<Stromberg`> but you dont get it automatically
<ubuntu> ooo ok then
* |Soul^shadow| send dwi the microsoft gnome virus & makes his 600 GB into a 600 KB 
<Stromberg`> you have to configure grub yourself then
<|Soul^shadow|> us lilo better then grub?
* Satyr says damn dwidmann for having twice as much space lol
<Stromberg`> its the same
<ubuntu> i am worried that when i install kubuntu i cant overwrite is with windows if i dont liek it ?
* dwidmann notes that |Soul^shadow|'s virus won't get to run with root access!
<Stromberg`> not much differences
<|Soul^shadow|> used to use lilo on ubunu
<DaSkreech> I need to search for a pattern at the start of a word and then put it at the end of the word. Any ideas?
* |Soul^shadow| uses cain & able on dwi & gets he root pass
<pixelation> gosh it's been too long, I have a folder on my desktop for a pretty simple template, all the .jps and index and everything are just in there... how do I make Nvu realize where all the image files are?
<|Soul^shadow|> mua ha ha
<xenol> how can i upgrde my kubuntu 6.06 to 6.10 using alternate cd?
<dwidmann> !tab | |Soul^shadow|
<ubotu> |Soul^shadow|: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DaSkreech> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<dwidmann> !sed | DaSkreech
<|Soul^shadow|> oooh
<ubotu> DaSkreech: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
* |Soul^shadow| watches dwi swat bill gates & gnomes on his desktop
<DaSkreech> dwidmann: It's in Multiple files. How do I repipe them?
<dwidmann> That's awful, ubotu doesn't want to tell us about sed :(
<dwidmann> DaSkreech: not exactly sure.
* Satyr says soul's virus could never get him, as he can't get his isp on kubuntu (or so it seems)
<DaSkreech> Yeah neither am I :)
* Satyr also was using the livecd when he tried to connect lawl
<|Soul^shadow|> ha haah satyr a aol l8mr
<dwidmann> DaSkreech: The answer might lie with python, maybe.
<xenol> DaSkreech: i have DLed cd so i dont want to DL upgrade from inet
<|Soul^shadow|> me points at the aol monkey
* |Soul^shadow| points at the aol monkey
<Satyr> |Soul^shadow|: howd you know? xD
<Stromberg`> |Soul^shadow|: synaptic worked thx
<|Soul^shadow|> easy
<|Soul^shadow|> irc commands
<Satyr> lol
<xenol> hmm some1 serious?
* |Soul^shadow| send billagtes gnome virus to satyr's open port 2377 & 5001
<|Soul^shadow|> nah
<DaSkreech> dwidmann: Hmm I guess I could rub up a python script for a one time event :(
* Satyr checks those ports
<DaSkreech>  seems like such a waste if there is a command that can do it
<|Soul^shadow|> aol has many open ports it sucks
<|Soul^shadow|> aol= asholes online
<DaSkreech> xenol: I know that it can be done. I am not sure if you have to do somethign special
<DaSkreech> xenol: Oh!! I know
<DaSkreech> add the CDrom to your sources :)
<xenol> just
<|Soul^shadow|> odd
<xenol> well how ? :)
<dwidmann> DaSkreech: keeping in mind python has nice Regex support
<Frederick> folks wich is the packagem for gvim in kubuntu?
<xenol> sudo apt-add /cdrom ?
<|Soul^shadow|> u should see cdrom as soon as u put in  a cd
<|Soul^shadow|> no
<|Soul^shadow|> its a dev
<|Soul^shadow|> put in a cd it hsould apear on ur desktop
<DaSkreech> xenol: apt-cdrom I think
<dwidmann> Frederick: apt-cache search vim | sort
<mfranca> sexo
<mray> Strange things are happening on my Kubuntu: after havin issues with Kubuntu & Gnome i finally can boot into KDE again, but now i just have Firefox 1.5 instead of my manually installed Firefox2.0!!! - can anybody give me  a hint what is going on?
* Satyr says ha! those ports are safe!
* Satyr hopes :S
<xenol> DaSkreech: this safe way how to upgrade? i mean can smth be made wrong?
<DaSkreech> I did it that one once. With Synaptic I'll admit (it was edubuntu) but it worked ok except for some network pacakages which i fixed
<raeez> when 7.4 (feisty fawn) comes out... will i have to reformat and install that, or is their a distro upgrade or something?
<DaSkreech> That was Hoary to breezy I think
<DaSkreech> !upgrade > raeez
<xenol> mray: u have dapper?
<mray> yep, dapper
<raeez> DaSkreech, wow cool
<xenol> firefox 2.0 u can run
<bronze> mray: 1.5 from 2?  suspect you have possible grunched of your system.  Perhaps time to re-install.
<DaSkreech> raeez: Welcome to the awesomeness of Linux and Debian
<xenol> but default for that distro is ff 1.5
<xenol> raeez: welcome to the world of apt-get :p
<mray> i know - but i manually apt-get removed the standard crappy ugly ff 1.5 and downloaded ff2 from mozilla.org
<Frederick> dwidmann: didnt find it
<bronze> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<bronze> good bot!
<julien_> how to go to UBUNTU.FR
<DaSkreech> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<julien_> please
<DaSkreech> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<julien_> yes
<just-this-time> born again with http://del.icio.us/tony_behar
<DaSkreech> julien_: Click on the blue letters
<julien_> thank you
<dwidmann> Frederick: should be vim-gtk
<Frederick> dwidmann: oh thanks
<dwidmann> julien_:alternatively you can: /join #kubuntu-fr
<DaSkreech> dwidmann: gone. too late
<dwidmann> Ahah
<Frederick> dwidmann: kvim sems unavaliable
<dwidmann> Frederick: I know
<xenol> DaSkreech:  for ubuntu it says gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"  for kubuntu i will type kdesu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" ?
<just-this-time> mray in konsole locate firefox
<DaSkreech> xenol: Where says what?
<DaSkreech> I don't know of a /cdrom
<mray> just-this-time: how?
<DaSkreech> mray: burn :)
<xenol> DaSkreech:  cz ubuntu wiki
<xenol> upgrade from dapper to edgy
<ubuntu_> someone
<ubuntu_> can help me
<DaSkreech> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DaSkreech> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kkosmo> i have put a new harddisk to my motherboard
<kkosmo> ok
<raeez> help: I have recently installed beryl: And for a while it was working properly, then i installed superkaramba, restarted, and now i sit with 2 problems: When i press shit-backspace X sort of crashes and i am forced to restart it (very irritating while typing) and 2 when i log into kde I have to wait for a long time before my actual desktop loads (the taskbar loads but the desktop doesnt - it stays white) how can i fix these?
<kkosmo> and now when i start the system
<kkosmo> i get kernel panic error
<xenol> DaSkreech:  so ?
<kkosmo> Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (9.0)
<DaSkreech> xenol: Looking
<kkosmo> something like this
<xenol> DaSkreech:  brb getting smth to drink :p
<DaSkreech> xenol: try it. If it doesn't work I had no idea what it was trying in the first place
<dwidmann> kkosmo: maybe it rearranged the devices after you plugged it in, try changing things in grub
<DaSkreech> kkosmo: I think your grub is messed up
<kkosmo> how i can fix it
<dwidmann> kkosmo: when you're at the grub menu, press 'e' (for edit)
<kkosmo> i cant get into the system
<steven_> what the code to see what wireless card she got
<kkosmo> when i turned on the computer
<kkosmo> this error
<dwidmann> kkosmo, I know, that's why I said to do it at the menu
<kkosmo> are coming
<xenol> DaSkreech: wait i will paste what does sh says
<kkosmo> and what i need
<kkosmo> to change
<kkosmo> in the grun
<kkosmo> ?
<dwidmann> You get the grub menu before it tries to load the kernel kkosmo
<kkosmo> grub
<dwidmann> Well, one sec kkosmo
<xenol> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kkosmo> ok
<xenol> DaSkreech: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4620/
<dwidmann> The "root" line will read something like "root (hd0,5)", try changing the 0 to a 1
<kkosmo> ok
<kkosmo> i try thanks
<dwidmann> also, in the "kernel" line, there should be a part like "/dev/hda5", try changing that to "/dev/hdb5" or similar
<dwidmann> I'm also relieved to have noticed that this problem won't exist anymore in Feisty thanks to the whole UUID thing.
<raeez> help: I have recently installed beryl: And for a while it was working properly, then i installed superkaramba, restarted, and now i sit with 2 problems: When i press shit-backspace X sort of crashes and i am forced to restart it (very irritating while typing) and 2 when i log into kde I have to wait for a long time before my actual desktop loads (the taskbar loads but the desktop doesnt - it stays white) how can i fix these?
<pixelation> does kscope let you do what you see is what you get?
<steven_> what the code to see what wireless card you have??
<dwidmann> raeez: the shift+backspace issue is an XGL issue
<dwidmann> I forget the solution
<dwidmann> steven: lspci?
<DaSkreech> xenol: Do you have a /media/cdrom0?
<raeez> dwidmann: do you know anything about losing your desktop (it loads up and stays white)
<xenol> DaSkreech: ye
<dwidmann> raeez: no, haven't heard of that one
<DaSkreech> xenol: I think thats the /cdrom it's talking about
<DaSkreech> And you do need kdesu
<xenol> DaSkreech: if i try to execute script is says gksu command not found :(
<xenol> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DaSkreech> xenol: replace gksu with kdesu
<xenol> DaSkreech: bash: gksu command not found
<raeez> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<raeez> can somebody clarify what ubotu just said now? I dont get the 'make a link' part because  i dont know how to
<DaSkreech> xenol: You are running the script?
<kkosmo> hi
<xenol> DaSkreech:  ye
<kkosmo> DaSkreech:
<kkosmo> i change the root
<kkosmo> in the grub
<kkosmo> but its dont help
<DaSkreech> xenol: Edit the script
<DaSkreech> xenol: replace gksu with kdesu
<xenol> DaSkreech: it is on cd
<DaSkreech> A ubuntu cd?
<xenol> DaSkreech: ih has to be kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Whered you get it?
<xenol> wait
<DaSkreech> raeez: Alt+F2 -> kdesktop
<dwidmann> raeez: ln -s /path/to/file /path/to/where/you/want/the/link
<xenol> DaSkreech: i DLed it from kubuntu.com i386 alternate
<xenol> DaSkreech: 6.10 ofc
<DaSkreech> hmm
<juano__> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<arphetic> wow,
<h3sp4wn> strange it doesn't mention it is a compiz fork
<andre__> hey guys
<raeez> but people say beryl is better than compiz? or am i just an ignorant fool?
<DaSkreech> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<andre__> I've got dual monitors and my second monitor can't get a resolution higher than 800x600...  has anyone encountered this before?
* dwidmann remembers he hasn't tried o ut aquamarine just yet
<raeez> dwidmann: how do you use that command you just gave me (-s ...)
<xenol> DaSkreech:  any ideas?
<DaSkreech> xenol: not yet I know you can upgrade from the cd
<raeez> !aquamarine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aquamarine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xenol> DaSkreech: and how if i put cd on sources.list ?
<inteliwasp> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DaSkreech> just sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<raeez> !link
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about link - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> raeez: What are you trying to do?
<kkosmo> somone can help me
<raeez> DaSkreech: lol, i hate beeing a noob... Im trying to autoload beryl-manager at kde login
<DaSkreech> ah
<raeez> DaSkreech: any help?
<DaSkreech> raeez: #ubuntu-effects is a much more efficent way to sort that out :)
<DaSkreech> kkosmo: Sup?
<firecrotch> raeez: you just need a symlink to beryl-manager in ~/.kde/Autostart
<kkosmo> DaSkreech:
<kkosmo> its dont work
<kkosmo> what exectly i need to change
<kkosmo> you can tell me
<kkosmo> ?
<DaSkreech> What doesn't work?
<raeez> firecrotch: how do i make a symbolic link, thats what im trying to figure out!
<kkosmo> i tell you its show
<kkosmo> the kernal panic
<kkosmo> agein
<xenol> plz how can i add cdrom to sources.list?
<kkosmo> what i need to edit
<DaSkreech> xenol: man apt-cdrom
<DaSkreech> kkosmo: You put in a new hard drive?
<raeez> !symlink
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<DaSkreech> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kkosmo> new hard drive
<kkosmo> and new
<firecrotch> raeez: ln -s filename linkname
<kkosmo> memory card
<DaSkreech> kkosmo: did you move the old hard drive?
<kkosmo> no
<kkosmo> why that error come
<kkosmo> are you know
<raeez> firecrotch: would linkname in my case be the Autostart folder?
<arphetic> Adept wont load anymore :<
<DaSkreech> kkosmo: It's trying to find your hard drive and can't find it I think
<DaSkreech> kkosmo: do you have a Live CD?
<kkosmo> but the linux
<kkosmo> i am now on live cd
<DaSkreech> arphetic: does it have an error?
<kkosmo> but the linux
<kkosmo> kernel
<kkosmo> is in the old
<kkosmo> hard drive
<arphetic> nope
<arphetic> brb
<firecrotch> raeez: ~/.kde/Autostart/beryl-manager
<kkosmo> i think its becose the new memory that i put
<DaSkreech> kkosmo: Do you know the path to the old hard drive?
<kkosmo> now becose the drive
<DaSkreech> kkosmo: /dev/?
<raeez> firecrotch: Thank you SO much..
<kkosmo> /dev/hda1
<xenol> DaSkreech:  well i type but nothing happens nothing is added
<firecrotch> raeez: my pleasuse
<kkosmo> yes but in the menu its that what showe
<firecrotch> *r
<firecrotch> I can't type today
<raeez> lol
<DaSkreech> xenol: did you read the man page?
<kkosmo> i very very very eed help
<xenol> DaSkreech: :)
<DaSkreech> kkosmo: That's ok. can you paste the contents of /boot/grub/grub.conf to pastebin?
<DaSkreech> !paste | kkosmo
<ubotu> kkosmo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<arphetic> Nothing happens tbh
<kkosmo> ok
<kkosmo> but my grub.conf
<kkosmo> is now the grub.conf
<kkosmo> of live cd
<kkosmo> i cannt get into my grub.conf
<kkosmo> on my harddisk
<DaSkreech> arphetic: run it from the command line and see if it throws an error
<DaSkreech> kkosmo: Mount it
<arphetic> erm
<xenol> DaSkreech: i wont to add mount poitn but it says /media/cdrom unknown command :O
<arphetic> sudo adept?
<DaSkreech> kkosmo: mkdir dirname
<raeez> What is the konsole command to delete a file
<arphetic> then it works
<DaSkreech> xenol: Hmm what happens when you put the CD in? Does it detect it as a Ubuntu CD?
<firecrotch> raeez: rm
<arphetic> thnQ :D
<kkosmo> DaSkreech:
<kkosmo> i can mount it
<xenol> DaSkreech: no it is kubuntu
<kkosmo> tell me
<DaSkreech> raeez: rm
<eisma> anyone here good with C++ so that they could help me?
<firecrotch> raeez: be careful with that though :)
<DaSkreech> xenol: sorry Kubuntu :)
<ubuntu> Hey gus- I'm currently running K6.10 Live Cd. I can't use Qparted though :(
<DaSkreech> kkosmo: Where did you mount it?
<kkosmo> now i am in the live cd
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: alt+space -> QT -> Press enter
<kkosmo> so its dont have mount point
<DaSkreech> kkosmo: Make one
<raeez> thanks
<DaSkreech> kkosmo: Just make a directory and mount it to it
<arphetic> btw, at 28% it errors,error on making changes, it says something with packets too
<xenol> DaSkreech: i just want to know what to type to terminal sudo apt-cdrom isnt enough
<DaSkreech> arphetic: What are you installing?
<arphetic> I try several things, but here I try nmap
<makuseru> does anyone know why a knoppix cd asks me for a password when i go into the settings?
<DaSkreech> xenol: sudo apt-cdrom add
<ubuntu> When I try to resize in Qparted I get "Filesystem Check failed! Totally 21020 cluster accounting mismatches"?
<DaSkreech> kkosmo: mkdir <directoryname>
<DaSkreech> kkosmo: Let me know when you have done that
<kkosmo> DaSkreech:
<arphetic> DaSkreech: it happens on GCC too :S
<kkosmo> but if i mount it in live cd
<kkosmo> DaSkreech:
<kkosmo> i make the dir
<kkosmo> what next
<kkosmo> ?
<DaSkreech> kkosmo: sudo mount /dev/hda1 <directoryname>
<xenol> DaSkreech: thx man only thing that sux is that 616 packages will be installed :/
<kkosmo> !paste |kosmo
<ubotu> kosmo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<arphetic> I think I found the problem
<xenol> DaSkreech: should i disable all dapper sources?
<kkosmo> DaSkreech:
<arphetic> some other application is using the package thing, but I dont know which one
<kkosmo> where the grub.conf
<kkosmo> found/
<kkosmo> ?
<crazy_penguin> Good night to all!
<DaSkreech> can you ls the directoryname?
<kkosmo> /media/hda1
<DaSkreech> arphetic: do you have another install going somewhere?
<DaSkreech> can you ls /media/hda1 ?
<kkosmo> bin  boot  cdrom  dev  etc  home  initrd  initrd.img  lib  lost+found  media  mnt  opt  proc  root  sbin  srv  sys  tmp  usr  var  vmlinuz
<DaSkreech> kkosmo: ok /media/hda1/boot/grub/grub.conf
<xenol> DaSkreech:  should i disable dapper sources?
<kkosmo> DaSkreech:
<kkosmo> i dont have
<kkosmo> that file
<|Soul^shadow|> fuck dell's
<kkosmo> in this directory
<DaSkreech> xenol: If you like not really necessary
<DaSkreech> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<|Soul^shadow|> !no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<DaSkreech> kkosmo: do you have a /media/hda1/boot/grub ?
<xenol> DaSkreech:  i have cd in my repo
<kkosmo> yes
<parkerw207> heya everyone i am now a linux convery lol
<kkosmo> but only menu
<kkosmo> file
<parkerw207> convert*
<DaSkreech> xenol: it will pull from the highest one that it can which is the CD
<kkosmo> mybe its /media/hda2
<kkosmo> i check it
<DaSkreech> kkosmo: no
<DaSkreech> kkosmo: menu.lst. Sorry :)
<xenol> DaSkreech:  i have only cd repo active now and it says that 470 mb need to be dled
<DaSkreech> xenol: I think it means from the CD
<xenol> ah
<|Soul^shadow|> wow, hope ur not using dialup Ha ha ha ha
<|Soul^shadow|> it would take a year to D/l that :P
<xenol> yeah it would
<xenol> :)
<kkosmo> DaSkreech:
<parkerw207> gusy how do i put icons on my destop ?
<kkosmo> how its that i not have
<kkosmo> grub.conf
<|Soul^shadow|> hell takes an hour to d/l 1 meg sometimes :P
<kkosmo> in this directory
<kkosmo> ?
<|Soul^shadow|> the grub should be in ur /boot folder
<parkerw207> i want to put links in
<DaSkreech> kkosmo: I think that it is /media/hda1/etc/grub.conf
<parkerw207> like you have in windows if you know what i mean
<kkosmo> no to
<kkosmo> DaSkreech:
<kkosmo> no to
* |Soul^shadow| slaps parker with a linux cd :P
<parkerw207> #suse
<DaSkreech> kkosmo: No matter menu.lst is the file we need
<kkosmo> DaSkreech:
<firecrotch> parkerw207: You mean a shortcut that will open a specific website, or what?
<kkosmo> ok
<kkosmo> i paste you
<kkosmo> the contest of the file
<kkosmo> in paste bin
<kkosmo> ?
<parkerw207> know like a sort cut to my home files ?
<DaSkreech> parkerw207: You mean a launcher
<parkerw207> i copied them onto my desktop
<kkosmo> its relly long
<kkosmo> DaSkreech:
<DaSkreech> kkosmo: Yes. Give me the URL that it gives you
<parkerw207> but i think it copied the whoe driectory lol
<kkosmo> but its relly long
<kkosmo> man
<DaSkreech> parkerw207: What did you do?
<DaSkreech> kkosmo: That's why we use pastebin :)
<kkosmo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4626/
<kkosmo> look
<parkerw207> pastbin?
<DaSkreech> pastebin
<kkosmo> !pstebin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pstebin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kkosmo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<parkerw207> how do connect to another channel>
<kkosmo> /join #channel
<DaSkreech> !join
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about join - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Doh :)
<ubuntu> When I try to resize in Qparted I get "Filesystem Check failed! Totally 21020 cluster accounting mismatches"?
<parkerw207> thanks alot
<kkosmo> DaSkreech:
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Sounds like your hard drive needs some maintenance
<kkosmo> you know what i need to do
<kkosmo> plzzz
<DaSkreech> kkosmo: You put in new RAM?
<firecrotch> ubuntu, are you trying to resize an NTFS partition?
<kkosmo> yes
<ubuntu> Yes
<|Soul^shadow|> ur HD Effed up buy another 1 :P
<kkosmo> DaSkreech:
<firecrotch> ubuntu: Did you defragment it first?
<DaSkreech> !coc | |Soul^shadow|
<ubotu> |Soul^shadow|: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<kkosmo> DaSkreech: you can help me
<ubuntu> No...
<DaSkreech> kkosmo: Did you take out old RAM?
<kkosmo> DaSkreech: no
<firecrotch> ubuntu: That's likely the problem
<ubuntu> Ah
<ubuntu> Thanks for the help
<arphetic> You know what? ill try tomorrow again, with fresh inspiration
<ubuntu> Ill check
<|Soul^shadow|> Dascreech I been on all day only U cokplaining about my conduct
<|Soul^shadow|> Ignored
<A_Dufr3sne> join kubuntu-it
<ubuntu> Any way I can do that from the Live CD without havign to go back to Windows?
<DaSkreech> |Soul^shadow|: Regardless I'll ask you to read the page
<xenol> anyone can tell me if lineage 2 is playable at wine if i run it through it?
<|Soul^shadow|> [Ignore]  Added DaSkreech!* to your ignore list
<kkosmo> xenol:
<kkosmo> #winehq
<firecrotch> xenol: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<kkosmo> DaSkreech:
<BluesKaj> ubuntu , burn the GParted live Cd for partition resizing and editing...it's the best IMHO
<kkosmo> you know what i need to do for fix this problem
<DaSkreech> kkosmo: I'm thining. It's some hardwaer cahnge that's freaking this out
<DaSkreech> hardware change
<firecrotch> ubuntu: I don't think you can, you'll need to be in windows
<ubuntu> Ah, well thanks
<kkosmo> so how i can fix it i can give you all the  information about this new ram
<DaSkreech> kkosmo: that might help
<kkosmo> its kingston 512mb ram 533mhz
<DaSkreech> whats your old RAM?
<kkosmo> my old ram working good
<|Soul^shadow|> man i hate whiners
<|Soul^shadow|> :P
<|Soul^shadow|> afk again back to work :O
<xenol> and one more question if i update dapper to edgy will my codecs, settings and other things need to be remade?
<DaSkreech> kkosmo: Waht kind of RAM is it?
<kkosmo> ddr
<DaSkreech> You may need to reinstall libxine-extracodecs
<DaSkreech> the old RAM?
<kkosmo> not
<DaSkreech> If they have different sync settigns that could freak teh kernel
<kkosmo> the old ram i dont know
<xenol> also w32codecs DaSkreech?
<DaSkreech> xenol: Probably should update w32codecs in nay case :)
<kkosmo> but the old ram working very good before i put this new ram
<DaSkreech> kkosmo: Which RAM is larger the old or teh new?
<kkosmo> new
<DaSkreech> kkosmo: If they ahve different sync settigns it can freak the kernel
<gnunez> hola
<parkerw207> hey can i get some help , i installed all the updates but for some reason it says connection failed on my wifi
<DaSkreech> Take out the old RAM and boot up and tell me if it freaks
<kkosmo> so how i can change the setttings
<kkosmo> ok
<kkosmo> i try it
<juliocbm> Hi people! Kubuntu is better, faster and more stable than opensuse? If yes, why?
<firecrotch> parkerw207:  perhaps the settings for your network got lost
<DaSkreech> juliocbm: as much as you play with it
<DaSkreech> juliocbm: YMMV
<steven_> what code can i put to get all the mp3 codecs?
<parkerw207> i put the setting in again
<BluesKaj> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<juliocbm> DaSkreech: I don't understood... Can you be more clear?
<DaSkreech> juliocbm: faster and more stable depends on your hardware
<mray> help: i can't start firefox2 as user, only as root. i have no idea why it does not work!? :(
<DaSkreech> Better is always a matter of opinion
<mluser-work> anybody else have problems after a vmware-player install? It keeps trying to configure itself everytime I run aptitude
<shabbir> YOOOo sup
<Random_Transit> question, if i use LVM to merge partitions that already have data on them, will that data get wiped?
<juliocbm> DaSkreech: I say about the system stability, after many upgrades and installation, in all computers
<shabbir> does any one have game downloads for V. 2.81
<Tm_T> |Soul^shadow|: Ping.
<shabbir> does any one have game downloads for V. 2.81
<mray> Random_Transit: what is LVM?
<shabbir> does any one have game downloads for V. 2.81
<Random_Transit> Logical Volume Manager
<shabbir> does any one have game downloads for V. 2.81
<shabbir> does any one have game downloads for V. 2.81
<shabbir> does any one have game downloads for V. 2.81
<shabbir> does any one have game downloads for V. 2.81
<gnomefreak> shabbir: please stop repeatingh
<shabbir> does any one have game downloads for V. 2.81
<shabbir> does any one have game downloads for V. 2.81
<shabbir> does any one have game downloads for V. 2.81
<shabbir> does any one have game downloads for V. 2.81
<shabbir> does any one have game downloads for V. 2.81
<shabbir> does any one have game downloads for V. 2.81
<shabbir> does any one have game downloads for V. 2.81
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Random_Transit> shabbir....FUCK OFF!!
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<mray> Random_Transit: I used a G-parted live-CD and it worked fine.
<DaSkreech> !language | Random_Transit
<BluesKaj> !op
<ubotu> Random_Transit: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, or DBO
<Random_Transit> sorry DaSkreech
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: we are here
<BluesKaj> good
<Random_Transit> mray, i don't think you understand what i mean
<parkerw207> i did what it says , it just says , connection failed
<mray> has anybody an idea why running firefox2 does not work as a user?
<DaSkreech> mray: try it with a --profilemanager
<gnomefreak> try firefox --safe-mode it will run without plugins extentions ect..
<gnomefreak> that way you will know if its firefox or an extention plugin
<DaSkreech> Oh yeha good idea
<Random_Transit> so does anyone know if i can merge partitions with LVM without losing the data currently on those partitions?
<inteliwasp> i'm starting to hate roadrunner...
<mray> gnomefreak: Great - now I could start it!
<gnomefreak> mray: remove the extentions you havee
<gnomefreak> they are causing it to crash before starting
<mray> gnomefreak: they're all gone somehow :(
<RickSeymour> Howdy ho there folks... if is say installed edgy.. can i then move onto fiesty? how easy is it to move between the two
<gnomefreak> mray: only in safemode
<DaSkreech> !upgrade | RickSeymour
<ubotu> RickSeymour: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<gnomefreak> mray: once you start it normally you will crash it again
<RickSeymour> how cool is that :)
<DaSkreech> RickSeymour: Pretty cool :)
<ubuntu> DaSkreech:
<kkosmo> its happan
<BluesKaj> !Fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<kkosmo> agin
<kkosmo> when i take out
<kkosmo> the memory card
<kkosmo> the old
<kkosmo> its show kernel panic
<kkosmo> agein
<DaSkreech> kkosmo: Still freaking?
<kkosmo> yes
<DaSkreech> Ok I should have asked you to then swap it and only put in the Old memory :(
<kkosmo> damn
<Tm_T> |Soul^shadow|: Ping.
<DaSkreech> so that we could rule that out
<Random_Transit> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<kkosmo> but i want that
<kkosmo> memory
<BluesKaj> kkosmo, don't space bar ...write your sentence
* |Soul^shadow| hits Tm_T with a ping pong ball
<kkosmo> its dont the way to rule out the memory
<Tm_T> |Soul^shadow|: Did you read CoC ?
<|Soul^shadow|> I dont read coc im straight
<|Soul^shadow|> coc is for women man
<|Soul^shadow|> omg...
<RickSeymour> well i think the time is right.......... Moving from Gentoo to Kubuntu ... all hail :)
<DaSkreech> kkosmo: I think that we may be able to fix the memory but I want to know what is causing the problem
<|Soul^shadow|> go for t rick, u will be happyer
<h3sp4wn> and omg makes you sound like a female aol user
* |Soul^shadow| was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (That's it, read CoC)
<kkosmo> when i put this memory
<kkosmo> in
<genii> LOL
<kkosmo> this problem come
<RickSeymour> just watching a pirate movie type thing
<aseigo> omg!
<kkosmo> the problem is from the new memory i am sure very very sure about it
<DaSkreech> kkosmo: You took it out and put in the old memory and it booted?
<kkosmo> no all the system
<kkosmo> working
<kkosmo> good
<genii> soulrider Any joy on the ping latency?
<kkosmo> i buy this memory
<kkosmo> put it in
<inteliwasp> could someone point me to a guide on how to make a dvd movie with a menu?
<kkosmo> and this error
<kkosmo> come with this memory
<DaSkreech> kkosmo: to confirm take out the new memory and put in the old one If it works then we know it's the memory
<DaSkreech> kkosmo: do you have two computers?
<kkosmo> no
<kkosmo> 1
<kkosmo> i am know that the memory
<kkosmo> is make this problem
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*=soul-sha@*.mia.bellsouth.net]  by Tm_T
* Kubuntu|Slave was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (See you after you learn to behave)
<dwidmann> kkosmo: run memtest and see if it complains
<kkosmo> becouse from when i am put it in this error will come
<Tm_T> <3
<DaSkreech> lol
<kkosmo> DaSkreech:
<Tm_T> I can feel my power!
<DaSkreech> I'm confused as to why teh Live CD works though
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<kkosmo> i dont know
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: as long as it doesn't stop us from feeling the community's power :)
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: You mean MY power?
<cpk1> aieee
<dwidmann> netsplit indeed
<inteliwasp> big netsplit...
<dwidmann> irc.freenode.net it said
<mray_> spammer ;)
* genii ponders the benevolent dictatorship
<DaSkreech> genii: for life!
<genii> DaSkreech :)
<kkosmo> DaSkreech:
<DaSkreech> kkosmo: I'd prefer if we know for certain
<dwidmann> certainty is good
<DaSkreech>  If you have two computers then we can test the memory :)
<DaSkreech> at worst when you are booting the live Cd it has a memory test on it
<h3sp4wn> or just use memtest86
<kkosmo> h3sp4wn:
<kkosmo> how i use this memtest
<A_Dufr3sne> anyone could help me? I have a problem with audio board
<dwidmann> kkosmo, should be an option at boot
<A_Dufr3sne> query me
<dwidmann> oh, and kkosmo, did you work out your booting issue from before?
<sebbar_> hi, my mom just complained to me on the phone that she had troubles using her paypal account on linux, I've never used paypal but has anybody ever heard of problems between linux/paypal?
<kkosmo> i dont understand
<A_Dufr3sne> or go to #soundblaster
<kkosmo> what are you meaning
<dwidmann> sebbar_: I only use it on rare occasion, but I didn't have any trouble with it.
<sebbar_> dwidmann: pretty much what I thought, will have to take a closer look at the problem, tnx
<genii> kkosmo All that memtest does is just exhaustively check your RAM. It is installed to the grub menu by default, so to run it just interrupt the grub loader with Esc key, then select it from the choices. If your ram is bad, a couple passes thru the test shows it
<posingaspopular> On the live CD the first option is
<posingaspopular> Install and run
<posingaspopular> or something to the degree
<posingaspopular> if you scroll down a bit on the options
<posingaspopular> the memtest is.... 3rd from the bottom, i think?
<parkerw207> how do install knetworkmanager ?
<cpk1> sudo aptitude install knetworkmanager?
<parkerw207> thank you very much
<h3sp4wn> parkerw207: remember to comment everything out except lo from /etc/network/interfaces
<mray_> what is the difference between aptitude and apt-get ?
<DaSkreech> genii: I don't know if the RAM is bad
<DaSkreech>  the default kernel just doesn't like it though
<steven_> can someone please tell me what to type for getting the mp3 codecs?? i dont understand!! :( :(
<h3sp4wn> there is a bad ram patch thing debian has
<xenol> i have problem
<h3sp4wn> if you do have bad ram you can still use it
<DaSkreech> genii: I would assume that a live cd would be more likely to crash on bad ram than a normal boot
<A_Dufr3sne> mray... I have wonderd too
<parkerw207> will this do it all for me ?
<parkerw207> ooo yeah
<parkerw207> is there anything for wifi i can get off there ?
<parkerw207> ooo this is knetworkmananger dont find my wifi
<genii> DaSkreech: Could be some mixed types or else badly placed in the slots for dual-channel use or something similar
<parkerw207> this is doing my head in
<DaSkreech> !mp3 | steven_
<ubotu> steven_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<parkerw207> i dont know what you mean sorry
<parkerw207> i am a newbie
<steven_> :( i dont understand that!!:(
<xenol> i added edgz eft alternate cd install to repo started apt-get upgrade and last 16 packages werent installed so i made x windows restart after then nothing booted so i booted alternate edgy cd and  installed system from scratch but when i wanted to boot  system from hDD only shell booted and when i typed sudo startx it said startx is unknown command
<xenol> can anyone gimme ideas how to install edgy from alternate with x.org plz?
<parkerw207> do you need to reboot to get updates to work ?
<xenol> hmm it said some error that cant install last updates so i thought when i reboot x that it will help but didnt :/
<NkZ> Greetings guys
<mray_> parkerw207: mostly you don't need to reboot (like windows 98) ;)
<xenol> is alternate cd supposed to install x windows?
<DaSkreech> parkerw207: You only reboot for kernel upgrades
<DaSkreech> xenol: Alternate installs whatever you want
<NkZ> I just did "apt-get remove Konqueror" (Cuz I hate it) and Made the "Mistake" to do "apt-get autoremove". Now my window browser for KDE is gone. How can I solve that?
<DaSkreech> xenol: it doesn't have to install xwindows
<DaSkreech> xenol: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<posingaspopular> mray: about your apt question. this blog might help http://blog.notsosoft.net/
<yuriy> NkZ: window browser? as in window manager? or kicker?
<xenol> DaSkreech: well but it didnt asked me wat to install
<xenol> i only tagged software for kubuntu
<xenol> DaSkreech: so i think x should be installed
<NkZ> yuriy: Window Browser as nautilius for gnome
<DaSkreech> xenol: if startx isn't installed I think it's safe to assume that X isn't ther
<yuriy> NkZ: file manager?
<DaSkreech> try jsut yping X
<yuriy> NkZ: konqueror IS the file manager
<xenol> DaSkreech: i tried to type startx and it was unknown command
<xenol> so x isnt isntalled?
<NkZ> Yuriy: File manager AND web browser?
<DaSkreech> xenol: try X
<yuriy> NkZ: yep
<NkZ> Yuriy: Darn it LOL, Didn't know. I just hate It. ha ha ha ha
<genii> Removing Konqueror is *not* a good idea
<NkZ> Yuriy: apt-get install will solve the issue, right?
<yuriy> NkZ: well that's just silly :P but if you want an alternate kde file manager, install dolphin
<yuriy> !info dolphin edgy
<NkZ> Yuriy: which is better?
<ubotu> dolphin: File manager for KDE focusing on usability. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 238 kB, installed size 932 kB
<genii> Since it doubles as the KDE equivelent of windoze File Explorer
<aseigo> dolphin or kommander, depending on your leanings
<NkZ> Which one you reccomend? Konq or Dolph?
<yuriy> NkZ: matter of preference. since you don't like konqueror, you might like the other ones better
<yuriy> i personally prefer konqueror
<NkZ> Roger that. Then I will just go with the flow and apt-get konq again
<genii> Does the new xfce manager work in KDE?
<yuriy> but there's also krusader
<yuriy> genii: any file manager will work in any DE, but won't fit in nicely and will load extra libraries
<genii> thunar9?) I thuink is the name. I like how it handles in xfce
<NkZ> I will just suck up Konqueror.
<NkZ> How do I disable is as custom Web browser?
<yuriy> NkZ: custom? you mean default?
<NkZ> Yes.
<bobleny> Hey, How do I install programs that are not in the repositorys?
<yuriy> NkZ: in system settings there's a "default applications" icon
<james___> can enny 1 help me my dvds wont play on here what do i need to download or set
<NkZ> Could you please do a !startup on me please?
<yuriy> NkZ: anyways if you don't like konqueror, give dolphin and krusader a try
<NkZ> Yuriy: You convinced me when you said Konq had more features and such.
<yuriy> bobleny: you usually have to compile them if you can't find a package or repository
<genii> If the program exists in e deb package but just not in the default repos you have enabled, enable the new repository that it is in, then do an update and it should appear as something to install. Other apps need to be installed from source however, or from a proprietary package you download and execute to install. Depends on what it is
<yuriy> bobleny: what in particular are you trying to install?
<djwilcox> you need to install libdvdcss2 to watch dvds
<yuriy> !dvd | james__
<ubotu> james__: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<genii> OK time to leave for work. Back here in about 20 minutes
<james___> my dvds play but no sound or pic
<djwilcox> hi has anyone managed to get mt-daapd working with itunes 7
<posingaspopular> james___: what do you mean they play without sound or pic?
<james___> when i put my dvd in the drive its plays but it dont have enny sound or pic
<djwilcox> im trying to set up a daap streamer using mt-daapd but it doesnt show up on my mac in itunes
<yuriy> james__: what player?
<james___> kaffinen
<djwilcox> try using vlc for dvds
<james___> ok i go look for it
<posingaspopular> james___: VLC is very good for dvds. i have the same problem with kaffine
<djwilcox> u can also stream dvds using vlc across your home network
<james___> yes i use vlc for windows
<djwilcox> managed to stream to a desktop and a laptop and the same time
<djwilcox> you can also stream dvds wirelessly but if you are using a firewall open port 8080
<bobleny> yuriy, I want to install TrueCrypt
<mray> is there a GUI for truecrypt out there btw?
<just-this-time> !mid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<just-this-time> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<djwilcox> is it possible to install the darwin streaming server on linux
<bobleny> Can you point me to a guide on how to compile it?
<djwilcox> looking at way to stream video
<djwilcox> anyone got any tips on setting up a media centre
<djwilcox> cant get mt-daapd working and it only streams audio
<ltmon> djwilcox: TV and video, or just music?
<bobleny> ubotu rules!
<djwilcox> everything ideally
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rules! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ltmon> djwilcox: MythTV is probably the most complete package for that kind of thing... pretty heavyweight though
<djwilcox> would like create a daap stream that shows up in itunes
<bobleny> ubotu is one of the smartist machines around.
<djwilcox> yer had a look at mythtv
<soulrider> lol bobleny
<soulrider> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<djwilcox> had a few problems trying to install
<Stromberg> hi im having problems to find "Kile" (LaTeX frontend) with apt
<djwilcox> think it looked like over kill as i dont have a tv card
<Stromberg> anyone knows where to find it?
<ltmon> djwilcox: did you use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV?
<soulrider> Stromberg: you sure thats the correct package name ?
<Stromberg> well thats how the program is callled
<bobleny> I just trying to open a convo with ubotu
<jott_> !kile
<soulrider> uhm
<ubotu> kile: KDE Integrated LaTeX Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.9.1-1 (edgy), package size 1807 kB, installed size 6876 kB
<soulrider> i seem to have it
<yuriy> bobleny: googling truecrypt ubuntu turns up some how-to's
<Stromberg> weird
<yuriy> bobleny: like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199367&highlight=truecrypt
<Stromberg> 6.10 here
<djwilcox> i had problems trying to set up the mysql database
<soulrider> Stromberg: have you enabled universe ?
<Stromberg> not by myself
<djwilcox> trying to find some video audio streamer that will show up on a mac
<soulrider> but its enabled right ?
<Stromberg> using synaptic ill check it
<Stromberg> no idea
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> open a console
* nazgul2 pira
<nazgul2> Adiosito
<soulrider> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Stromberg> soulrider: when i want to activate universe it says: "Packages from this component are not supported"
<soulrider> yes
<ltmon> djwilcox: it's not just worth setting up a Samba share and playing your video straight over that?
<soulrider> but that doesnt mean they are gonna break your computer
<Stromberg> dont care about that?
<Stromberg> hehe okie
<soulrider> enable it, theres no risk at all
<Stromberg> so support = i cant bother kubuntu dudes with it
<djwilcox> samba meaning windows
<soulrider> but its good that you ask
<soulrider> right
<ltmon> djwilcox: it's what windows uses, but was around long before windows, but Mac, Windows and Linux clients can all connect to it pretty easily
<Stromberg> wheeee a whole shitload of new packages
<Stromberg> soulrider: thx mate
<djwilcox> yer all my drives are mac in hfs+
<soulrider> lol Stromberg
<djwilcox> so i use ssh to connect mac to linux
<the_hammer> nayone have troubles installing sun-java?
<ltmon> djwilcox: files system type doesn't matter with samba... set up a samba server on your linux box and share files over it
<soulrider> the_hammer: are you using adept to install it ?
<the_hammer> anyone*
<Stromberg> i love this beryl xgl stuff btw
<the_hammer> ya
<Stromberg> fedora was so slow when using aiglx
<the_hammer> and term to
<Stromberg> xgl rules
<soulrider> lol Stromberg
<soulrider> the_hammer: i think theres a bug with adept
<the_hammer> sounds like it
<soulrider> the_hammer: do you know how to use the console to install a package ?
<the_hammer> yup
<the_hammer> apt-get install
<soulrider> ok, youre gonna have to use the konsole then
<soulrider> right
<djwilcox> are there any streaming servers for linux
<the_hammer> i tried that to same thing
<soulrider> or aptitude install
<soulrider> i prefer aptitude
<soulrider> what error do you get ?
<djwilcox> like the quicktime streaming server
<the_hammer> how would i use that?
<soulrider> aptitude? the same way as apt-get
<the_hammer> well when its done i get a screen suppose to click ok
<soulrider> sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre probably (not sure if thats hte correct package)
<soulrider> yes, you ahve to agree to a licence
<hassan2a> salut otut le monde
<ltmon> djwilcox: you could try videolan... http://www.videolan.org/, but I can't give you much more guidance than that, as i haven't used it myself
<soulrider> hi hassan2a
<soulrider> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<graf2ix> hassan2a: tes sur un chan anglais la XD
<djwilcox> yer i have used vlc to stream dvds
<djwilcox> just checking to see if i can install the quicktime streamer server
<the_hammer> brb
<ltmon> djwilcox: i doubt it, as it's produced by apple and they don't seem to do much (if any) linux software
<djwilcox> they have a open source version the darwin streaming server
<ltmon> djwilcox: what do you know, they do
<djwilcox> just downloading the source now
<ltmon> djwilcox: looks like some compiling etc. to set up
<djwilcox> i have built the darwin streamer server on macs before
<djwilcox> has anyone managed to get avahi working
<DaSkreech> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<djwilcox> so that services on kubuntu show up on a mac
<xenophile7x7> does anyone in here play the game Rappelz?
<djwilcox> like daap streams and websites
<just-this-time> fenix_: ?
<FoXs> Zdravim. Povedlo se tu tady nekomu rozchodit SPDIF?
<xenol> DaSkreech:  so i back edgz is installed
<graft> yo, anyone got a kde/beryl/fglrx/xgl how-to handy?
<xenol> but inet isnt working max resolution is 1024x768 no drivers installed
<xenol> anyone can help me plz?
<Tm_T> !xgl > graft
<xenol> DaSkreech: u here?
<dwidmann> graft, one sec
<DaSkreech> xenol: for two minutes?
<xenol> DaSkreech:  can u tell me few things plz?
<jott_> hmm btw is there any reason why vlc has not been updated to 0.8.6a as older versions are vulnerable? (yes i know its in universe but anyway ;)
<xenol> i wait
<xenol> DaSkreech: ?
<dwidmann> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<DaSkreech> xenol: ask
<dwidmann> jott:jott_: there is an updated version in "edgy-security:"
<xenol> DaSkreech: so i installed edgy and kde is running :p
<DaSkreech> xenol: cool :-) not a question but...
<jott_> dwidmann: ah..ok
<xenol> DaSkreech: prob is i have no drivers installed for my ati and cant change resolution to more than 1024x768 cause monitor aint defined it onlz sazs generic monitor
<xenol> and also my i-net isnt working
<DaSkreech> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dwidmann> jott: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<jott_> dwidmann: yep thanks i wonder why i did not have them enabled ;p
<xenol> DaSkreech: should i copy xorg.conf from livecd?
<xenol> or at least the past with monitor?
<dwidmann> erm, that line wasn't quite right, sorry, should have read edgy-security instead of just edgy
<jott_> dwidmann: no problem i got it right...
<jott_> already updated ;)
<dwidmann> I envy your connection :(
<xenol> DaSkreech: also my connection to inet aint configured
<fairman> FTP server question: I tried to install vsftpd and i need to add some directories from my /home to /home/ftp, i tried it througt symlinks, but it do not works, how can i do it?
<fairman> I do not want to move whole directory!
<masand> :-)
<Captain_Redbeard> Hey guys, I'm having some problems with amarok, it doesn't  build the collection database even though it's reporting that it is, I even left it sitting for 12 hours and nothing. it, however, doesn't report any errors. What could be wrong?
<dwidmann> Captain_Redbeard: cancel it and try again
<dwidmann> if it continues to fail, delete your ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok folder
<Captain_Redbeard> dwidmann: done it
<Captain_Redbeard> dwidmann: also reinstalled it, checked the permissions for everything and so forth
<Captain_Redbeard> dwidmann: all it does is creating the tables, but it doesn't fill them with anything
<bingodash> hello
#kubuntu 2007-02-08
<jott> Captain_Redbeard: you could try running amarokcollectionscanner /pathto/mp3/  from console ... otherwise may ask in #amarok
<esaym> whats a good back up program that works over ssh?
* bingodash waves to everybody
<bronze> esaym: rsync
<KALDOKONPELOTAS> Hi
<Captain_Redbeard> jott: tried there already nobody could help me
<jott> Captain_Redbeard: did you run the collection scanner from console?
<Captain_Redbeard> jott: and I don't have any application called amarokcollectionscanner
<jott> Captain_Redbeard: maybe its in /usr/lib/amarok/
<xenol> how can i enable writing to my linux disk from live cd plz? it is mounted but doesnt have privileges to write there ;S
<jott> Captain_Redbeard: which version do you use?
<Captain_Redbeard> jott: it reports a couple of songs, but doesn't seem to add them to the database
<dwidmann> back
<Captain_Redbeard> jott: 1.4.5
<jott> Captain_Redbeard: and sqlite or mysql as db?
<Captain_Redbeard> jott: tried both but mysql now
<dwidmann> seems to work best with sqlite in my experience
<xenol> plz someone
<xenol> how can i mount disk with having privileges of writing on it?
<Brian_> get privilege to write on it?
<esaym> bronze is there a  gui for rsync?
<esaym> what is the command for ssh on port 222?
<xenol> Brian_:  well want to make pic from livecd so i can store it in my home
<xenol> i have disk mounted but cant write on it
<caseyomah> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Brian_> xenol: I don't understand what your problem is
<jott> Captain_Redbeard: hmm really strange... and you deleted both the ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok and ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc ?
<xenol> Brian_:  i am on livecd and i want to make snapshot and want to store it in my home on disk
<Captain_Redbeard> jott: yup and even re-installed the application
<xenol> i mouted home but can copy snahsopt there
<jott> Captain_Redbeard: the kubuntu.org package?
<Brian_> can you write it to somewhere else?
<Captain_Redbeard> yea from the repos
<DaSkreech> xenol: sudo chown -R ubuntu <mountpoint>
<DaSkreech> xenol: I can't stay
<DaSkreech>  xenol: what kind of network do you have?
<rEvolution27> anyone here use istanbul?
<xenol> LAN i will copy my settings from livecd
<xenol> and will set it
<Captain_Redbeard> jott: i've tried everything but without luck :p
<dwidmann> Captain_Redbeard: if reinstalling didn't work, perhaps dpkg --purge to remove instead of apt-get remove would be a better option
<DaSkreech> xenol: Ok
<caseyomah> Is there a way to map Meta (by itself) to K Menu?
<dwidmann> also try updating to amarok 1.4.5, for which packages were released today
<Captain_Redbeard> dwidmann: that's what I did :)
<DaSkreech> xenol: I have a betetr idea
<Captain_Redbeard> dwidmann: I'm using 1.4.5 :D
<jott> Captain_Redbeard: haven't tried it yet.. as i use some custom svn build that i made a couple of days before release.. let me see what happens with the official package ;)
<DaSkreech> xenol: How are you accessing the mount point?
<DaSkreech> xenol: GUI or CLI?
<xenol> gui
<DaSkreech> xenol: close the window if you are not using it
<xenol> well i still can use USB stick :D
<Captain_Redbeard> jott :))
<xenol> i will use it
<DaSkreech> xenol: alt+F2 -> kdesu konqueror
<xenol> k i follow u
<DaSkreech> You shoudl be able to copy whatever you want whereever you want
<dwidmann> Something funny happened to me yesterday, I downloaded the 1.4.5 tarball and yet, it seemed it was actually the 1.4.4 source :s
<Tm_T> dwidmann: ?
<DaSkreech> xenol: Let me know if you can't copy to your hard drive
<DaSkreech> xenol: Opened?
<Captain_Redbeard> I'm fresh out of ideas now :( I've tried everything it seems :'(
<xenol> ye
<xenol> thx going to edgy now
<DaSkreech> xenol: You can copy?
<jott> Captain_Redbeard: are the files local or on smb/nfs shares?
<xenol> yup
<Captain_Redbeard> jott: local
<DaSkreech> ok back up your old files on teh hard drive
<DaSkreech>  In case BadThings(R) happen
<Tm_T> dwidmann: Sounds funny, but possible that it's 1.4.5 with 1.4.4 versioning.
<Captain_Redbeard> jott: on a vfat partition, but I tried moving some over to my home folder and it was still the same thing
<jott> yep.. just to make sure its not about dynamic collection stuff ;)..
<Captain_Redbeard> :)
<jott> hmm it's still scanning here ;)...
<dwidmann> TM_T no, it wasn't
* jott needs a gbit lan
<dwidmann> I didn't worry about it much though since packages are available as of today
<Tm_T> dwidmann: Ok, funny though, where did you grab the sources?
<bobleny> is yuriy still on?
<bobleny> Well, I guess it doesn't matter
<bobleny> Anyone in here installed truecrypt?
<dwidmann> amarok.kde.org?
<rEvolution27> anyone know where istanbul saves it's video files?
<Brian_> I need help with grub 1.5 if anybody knows about it
<bobleny> dwidmann, what kind of question is that?
<Admiral_Chicago> Brian_: what is the problem
<yuriy> bobleny: ?
<niels_> Has anybody tried feisty herd? Is it usable yet?
<Brian_> Admiral_Chicago: when I let my computer boot normally and grub takes over it says "error 22" and fails to do anything from there
<bobleny> yuriy, I followed that guide you gave me and it seems to have worked, but I have no idea how to run the program. It isnt in any of the menus...
<Admiral_Chicago> niels_: on it now. #ubuntu+1 is a good start
<Admiral_Chicago> Brian_: hmm, never heard of the bug
<Brian_> I have set up my computer to triple-boot from the first disk; Win XP, Win Vista, Kubuntu
<niels_> Admiral_Chicago: thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> Brian_: have you looked up the forums?
<Admiral_Chicago> Brian_: i bet it's Vista breaking it...
<Brian_> no
<Brian_> vista is fine
<Brian_> I've done several other configurations with it and it worked before
<Brian_> but on my reinstall of kubuntu it no longer works
<Admiral_Chicago> i see, check ubuntuforums.com, they have a lot of good information
<Brian_> I CAN still access both windows OSs if I boot the live CD and tell it to boot from the first disk (at which time it loads grub 1.5)
<Admiral_Chicago> yes i've dose that befor
<Brian_> but when I do that grub refuses to aknowledge kubuntu
<bobleny> Oh, I see, it is command line app....
<bobleny> Guh..
<bobleny> Thanks!
<Brian_> (says there is an ubuntu installation, but fails to load)
<dwidmann> bobleny: the best kind
<bobleny> No, not the best kind!
<Admiral_Chicago> yea probably wrote the config file imporperly or something
<bobleny> I hate all this sudo crap
<dwidmann> bobleny: do you prefer su crap?
<bobleny> lol, nope
<Brian_> Admiral_Chicago: do you know of a fix?
<dwidmann> do you prefer insecure vulnerable systems crap?
<Admiral_Chicago>  no
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe reinstall grub
<julio_> hello
<bobleny> No, I don't like windows
<soulrider> good
<soulrider> windows sucks
<soulrider> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<bobleny> lol
<xenol> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xenol> will autodetection script for dapper work on edgy?
<dwidmann> autodetection of what?
<Admiral_Chicago> xenol: yes
<bobleny> Do you think there is a a GUI for truecrypt?
<elyon225> hmm... I'm trying to repartition my drives to install another Linux distro.  Problem is, when I run GParted (either from Kubuntu or the GParted LiveCD), it only displays one disk drive with NO partitions.
<elyon225> I'm still able to boot into Kubuntu and Windows, however.
<j__> elyon225: do you have multiple hard drives?
<elyon225> j__: No... just one.
<elyon225> But it has 4 partitions on it (Windows, /, /swap, /home)
<elyon225> This started when I used the PCLinuxOS partition manager to resize the Windows partition.
<j__> I missed the change hard drive button at first when using GParted and couldn't figure out why the partitions were all wrong
<elyon225> hmm... I'm trying to repartition my drives to install another Linux distro.  Problem is, when I run GParted (either from Kubuntu or the GParted LiveCD), it only displays one disk drive with NO partitions.
<elyon225> I'm still able to boot into Kubuntu and Windows, however.
<harveyd> trying to compile a program, and getting an compiler cannot create executables (during configure), gcc is present
<harveyd> anyone know what would be wrong?
<nagyv> harveyd: do you have write permissions for the directory?
<nagyv> try it with sudo
<harveyd> i do have write permissions, its within my home folder
<harveyd> and I attempted with sudo
<harveyd> http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=28795
<esaym> to use rsync through ssh does it have to be installed on both systems?
<Solidad> Hello, how to setup proxy in order to hide my real ip in public?
<lysdexia> Hi folks. I'm having a bit of difficulty with Adept. The package I'm installing has a curses-based confirmation screen that has frozen the install process. (installation of mysql4 server - the freezing package is postfix if it matters). Is there a graceful way to stop the install without confusing Adept?
<lysdexia> Just to clarify: the curses-based screen is asking for input, the installation of the package itself is not the problem. Adept cannot pass an event to it, thus causing a hang.
<dwidmann> lysdexia: I think I've got a solution
<lysdexia> Hi folks. I'm having a bit of difficulty with Adept. The package I'm installing has a curses-based confirmation screen that has frozen the install process since Adept cannot pass anything to the event. (installation of mysql4 server - the freezing package is postfix if it matters). Is there a graceful way to stop the install without confusing Adept?
<dwidmann> install the libqt-perl package, then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf and select kde
<dwidmann> that way you won't get an ncurses dialog ... you'll instead get a qt popup :)
<fuk> lysdexia: why not command line apt-get?
<lysdexia> fuk: I know, I know ... I was having fun with the pretty pictures.
<GalaZ> how can i shutdown my pc with konsole?
<dwidmann> "type shutdown"
<fuk> lysdexia: you can try synaptic also
<lysdexia> dwidmann: that is good advice, but how to I kill Adept without leaving a host of lock files and the like that I'll have to clean up later? I have had trouble with this on an earlier install and it's pretty frustrating.
<dwidmann> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<lysdexia> Yeah, I found that advice googling around when I had previously installed edgy on another machine. Adept has not yet crashed, it's just wating for input.
<nagyv> lysdexia: then try to give it, show details, and click arond, move the cursor, click enters
<dwidmann> Well, I don't know of any way of getting it so you can give it that input, so kill, then fix, then install libqt-perl and dpkg-reconfigure debconf and select kde, then do it again and it should work :)
* lysdexia shudders in terror
<lysdexia> The last time I killed Adept in the middle of an install, X flaked out, I lost sound and network and I just gave up and re-installed since I was in a hurry. :-)
<lysdexia> This should be fun!
<dwidmann> ouch
<lysdexia> 'twas teh suck.
<dwidmann> Yeah, you really got burnt
<lysdexia> Ah crud. What is whiptail?
<lysdexia> Now it's all running in the background! /rimshot
<lysdexia> Hijinx ensue! :-)
<dwidmann> hahaha
<dwidmann> I don't know what whiptail is
<dwidmann> !info whiptail
<ubotu> whiptail: Displays user-friendly dialog boxes from shell scripts. In component main, is important. Version 0.52.2-5.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 33 kB, installed size 92 kB
<lysdexia> Okay, so I'm going to kill all the processes connected to dpkg now as well.
<lysdexia> It won't die! :-) [dpkg-preconfigu]  <defunct>
<lysdexia> Okay -9 got it all.
<dwidmann> Yup
<lysdexia> dwidman: I've never fiddled with dpkg-reconfigure. Shall I choose Dialog or Readline?
<dwidmann> kde
<dwidmann> should be an option
<dwidmann> after installing libqt-perl anyhow
<lysdexia> Ah. I see. One has to scroll. I feel like I'm using slackware ci 1999 :-)
<lysdexia> Allright. Let's see how this turns out!
<lysdexia> Not so good.
<lysdexia> Adept does n't start. No dpkg running.
<lysdexia> I think I'm going to rekindle a love for apt-get. This is ugly.
<lysdexia> I fear my next reboot.
<lysdexia> aw hell.
<^Aftermath^> will the installer delete the data on the disk by default?
<dwidmann> back
<dwidmann> Hmm
<dwidmann> Not good you say?
<dwidmann> Hmm, sudo killall adept
<dwidmann> might have an effect
<dwidmann> else truy repeatedly, lysdexia
<dwidmann> **try
<jibowen> why i can't save the close screen time
<ifti> can anyone help me with katapult?
<ifti> I can't get it to work
<dwidmann> ifti: what about it isn't working, is it not coming up?
<soulrider> ifti: maybe ask in #katapult ?
<ifti> soulrider..thanks will do
<ifti> yeah I can't get it to come up
<soulrider> you using beryl ?
<ifti> I know its running I can see it in ksysguard
<ifti> I just purged and then reinsalled it
<ifti> nope kde
<ifti> it used to work fine
<ifti> then I'm not sure what happened
<esaym> anyone know if I have to start that rsync daemon to use rsync over ssh??
<esaym> I am trying to copy some files through ssh using rsync and it is not working
<Flying_Eagle> ifti, maybe theres a shortcut-setting in kdes controlcenter, which you have to set again
<dwidmann> Humm, ifti, it might not be liking your shortcut .... else, well, see what alt+f2 followed by typing in katapult and hitting enter does
<ifti> will try
<lysdexia> dwidmann: Now adept is giving me the following: Konsole is unable to open a PTY (pseudo teletype). It is likely that this is due to an incorrect configuration of the PTY devices. Konsole needs to have read/write access to the PTY devices.
<one> plz help i have a linux server and i want to delete all data remote with root access... so that is not reconstructalbe.. how do i do that ? ;-)
<lysdexia> I think I'm going to stick with apt-get from now on.
<dwidmann> lysdexia: ouch
<dwidmann> I've never heard that on e
<lysdexia> Bad words and dirty names.
<dwidmann> lysdexia: I've got an idea
<ifti> I can't seem to find a shortcut for catapult in kcontrol
<lysdexia> Now the cursed dpkg lock crap again.
<one> nobody could help me ? ;-(
<dwidmann> lysdexia: apt-get -f install first
<ifti> i ran it from thr command line and it bounced
<ifti> but still nada
<just-this-time> how do I install fonts in ubuntu ? http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/ttf-bitstream-vera/1.10/ this needed by googleearth
<ifti> if I go to ksysguard and do kill katapult
<ifti> then restart it form the command line
<lysdexia> apt-get -f install <whatever package?>
<one>  i have a linux server and i want to delete all data remote with root access... so that is not reconstructalbe.. how do i do that ? ;-)
<ifti> i get a notification that says katapult is now running, press alt space to see it
<ifti> or some such
<dwidmann> if that fails lysdexia, try this command"dpkg --list | grep ii | cut -d ' ' -f 3 " copy and paste its' output to kate, select a line break, ctrl + c, ctr + r, replace the line breaks with spaces, now sudo apt-get --reinstall install <that big list>
<one> what a support , awesome.. ;-(
<dwidmann> one, what was your question ..... I don't feel like scrolling :D
<one>  i have a linux server and i want to delete all data remote with root access... so that is not reconstructalbe.. how do i do that ? ;-)
<dwidmann> all data, as in, everything on the drive?
<one> yes but this drive im using with shell its a server
<one> i coul only use it with shell not directly ;-(
<one> so i cant boot from a cd or floppy or anything ;_(
<dwidmann> Hmmm
<dwidmann> if you can ssh in, or something similar, use something like the "shred" command, though, keep in mind that traces of it could still be there in the filesystem journal, assuming it's a journaling filesystem
<one> i want to renistall a clean linux but the server is in a computre centre and i could reisntall it via  a serial console but i want to delete all first
<ifti> does katapult have to run as root?
<one> but could i use shred on the partition i am working with ?
<dwidmann> I think shred targets individual files
<one> also on hd on which is running linux and ssh ?
<one> maybe he closed the ssh session an dont make shred 100% finished ?
<dwidmann> eh?
<esaym> anyone know what I am going wrong in rsync? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4666/
<esaym> been messing with it for like 2 hours now
<slyfox> What does Ctrl+Alt+F10 does I pressed it by accident and it turned off my screen and I could not turn it back on. I haad to hard restart.
<ifti> do you think if I install Katapult from source I can get it to work>
<lysdexia> dwidman: Not to be a whiner, but what risks am I running reinstalling all this stuff?
<lysdexia> I've installed a crapload of packages.
<dwidmann> ctrl + alt + f10 should take you to vt10, try hitting ctrl +alt + f7
<BetaCookies> Does K3b or gnomebaker burn to DVD-Rs from an iso?
<slyfox> dwidmann: what is vt1- ?
<slyfox> dwidmann: what is vt10- ?
<slyfox> dwidmann: I think I pressed it and all I got was a mouse cursor that is it and mp3 I was playing
<slyfox>  But still it was only mouse cursor and a black screen
<slyfox> I'll try it again if it wil lever happen
<Jucato> slyfox: virtual terminal
<dwidmann> view terminal 10, and if after pressing ctrl + alt + f7 you don't get your screen back, it's probably a flaw in the video driver you're using
<Jucato> slyfox: Ctrl+Alt+F1 to F6 gives you tty1 to 6 (terminal)
<slyfox> Jucato: how come it was just a black screen and I could not write any commands ?
<dwidmann> ah yes, that was the word I was looking for, virtual, not view
<dwidmann> and I believe 7-12 = x sessions
<Jucato> slyfox: Ctrl+Alt+F7 to F12 gives you 6 terminals for X
<Jucato> although F8 is reserved for USplash (bootsplash)
<Jucato> slyfox: because F7-F12 are for X. F7 is the first (default) X session
<Admiral_Chicago> iirc this is different for different distrobutions Jucato
<slyfox> Jucato: so F10 totally black screen was fine ?
<Jucato> slyfox: yep
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: I know. other distros leave F8 alone
<Jucato> other distros might only have 4 tty's
<slyfox> Jucato: I think my terminal is brokern
<Jucato> etc etc...
<slyfox> Jucato: how can I check if my consoel is working ?
<Jucato> slyfox: why?
<Jucato> slyfox: which one? the one in Konsole (terminal emulator) or the tty's?
<slyfox> not the Terminal, the one that I log in at
<lysdexia> dwidman: I just blundered around and removed the lockfile - apt-get -f install mysql-server-4.1 seems to have worked. :-)
<lysdexia> Thanks for your help.
<slyfox> ttys
<Jucato> slyfox: Ctrl+Alt+F1
<slyfox> Jucato: and what shuld I see?
<slyfox> and what should I do if it does not work ?
<Jucato> slyfox: a login prompt. Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back to X
<Jucato> (the default X session)
<slyfox> let me try now
<slyfox> Jucato: Ctrl+Alt+F1 gives me black screen only
<Jucato> slyfox: no text prompt to log in?
<slyfox> Jucato: nope, just balck scree
<slyfox> n
<Jucato> slyfox: how about Ctrl+Alt+F2 to F6?
<slyfox> I am Doomed
<Admiral_Chicago> sounds like a borked KDM?
<slyfox> I did update to KDE 3.5.6 and everything works
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: KDM shouldn't be affecting the tty's...
<makuseru> can someone tell me why i wouldnt be able to connect suing kfrb to a knoppix machine
<slyfox> Jucato: thats it? My Kubuntu is Kaput ?
<Jucato> slyfox: does rebooting fix this? no. you're kubuntu isn't kaput (yet). because it seems you can still run it
<slyfox> Jucato: nope, evrything works and rebooting does not help
* Jucato doesn't know what else to do
<ifti> gah
<ifti> i miss my katapult!
<Caboos3> So who wants to answer a stupid easy question?
<PeteKay> What is the version of Debian that is most compatible with Dapper? I want to use some Debian repos in my Dapper.
<PeteKay> Caboos3: I want to answer
<Dasnipa`> astronaut attacks person in baby diaper, will we make tasteless diaper jokes? depends.
<Jucato> PeteKay: none. it's not good to mix repos
<ifti> do you guys see a katapult applet by the clock
<Caboos3> Pete: What's the best (or most user friendly) IRC client for Linux?
<Caboos3> Ubuntu, that is
<makuseru> can someone tell me why i wouldnt be able to connect suing kfrb to a knoppix machine
<Jucato> Caboos3: Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> nope, ifti
<dwidmann> konversation works just fine
<PeteKay> Jucato: Then how can I use gaim 2.0 *and many plugins* in Dapper? Do I have no option?
<Caboos3> Jucato: Ubuntu
<PeteKay> Caboos3: Kvirc
<Jucato> Caboos3: most Ubuntu users use GAIM or XChat and they ask in #ubuntu :)
<BluesKaj> konversation is great
<Caboos3> Thanks for the heads up =)
<Jucato> Caboos3: Ubuntu = GNOME, uses GTK/GNOME apps like GAIM/XChat. Kubuntu = KDE uses Qt/KDE apps like KVIRC and Konversation
<Caboos3> Jucato: Thanks =D
<PeteKay> Caboos3: Gaim is not specialized in IRC. Xchat is not for KDE.
<Jucato> PeteKay: he said he's using Ubuntu anyway
<PeteKay> Caboos3: Kvirc is the most beautiful. Xchat is the most popular (but it's not a KDE app)
<PeteKay> Jucato: Oh, didn't notice that
<Caboos3> Pete: Heh, yeah, I'm new
<Jucato> PeteKay: <Caboos3> Jucato: Ubuntu
<PeteKay> Caboos3: I tend to believe Kvirc is more noob friendly than Xchat
<PeteKay> Jucato: I meant I hadn't noticed that in time
<ifti> are there any other IM clients out there apart from GAIM and Kopete, I just can't get used to either interface
<Caboos3> Thanks all
<BluesKaj> amsn
* Caboos3 heads off to #ubuntu
<Jucato> ifti: amsn and kmess for MSN.
<ifti> they dont work with AIM or yahoo though, right?
<PeteKay> Jucato: Actually I didn't know "Ubuntu" was an answer to your question "Ubuntu or Kubuntu?" so I assumed Caboos3 was using Kubuntu, since we're on #kubuntu right now
<ifti> I'm looking for a trillian type client
<ifti> clean simple
<Jucato> PeteKay: that's why I asked for clarification :)
<PeteKay> ifti: Gaim works with pretty much everything
<PeteKay> Jucato: heh
<BluesKaj> doesn't FF have a trillian plugin ?
<BluesKaj> or is it mozilla?
<PeteKay> Jucato: When I'm on #kubuntu I always assume people ask about #kubuntu anyway
<PeteKay> Jucato: When I'm on #kubuntu I always assume people ask about Kubuntu anyway
<Jucato> PeteKay: I've learned not to make that assumption months ago :)
<Jucato> also I don't make the assumption anymore that everyone here is using Kubuntu or default Kubuntu or Kubuntu only :)
<PeteKay> :)
<EarthNStars> hi
<Admiral_Chicago> hello
<Jucato> can anyone confirm that there are two Go menus in Kontact when viewing Calendar/To Do/Journal?
<dwidmann> one sec jucato
<Jucato> thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: explain
<dwidmann> I see only one
<Jucato> ok thanks :)
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: 2 Go menus in the menu bar in Kontact if I'm viewing Calender (KOrganizer)
<Admiral_Chicago> not on Feisty Jucato
<Admiral_Chicago> i figured it out
<Jucato> ok. I'm still on Edgy
<dwidmann> Jucato: 3.5.5 or 3.5.6?
<Jucato> 3.5.6
<Jucato> it's not a problem really... just weird :P
<EarthNStars> howdy
<makuseru> hwo do i know if im behinf a firewall
<Jucato> if you didn't install one, you're not
<Jucato> ubuntu doesn't install a firewall by default (not sure about iptables stuff)
<makuseru> why cant i connect to a knoppix machine then? i assume thats the reason it wont
<dwidmann> iptables = firewall
<dwidmann> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Balsamic_Chicken> kjh
<slyfox> Jucato:  :-( I just logged out and chose Console Log in and I get a balck screen
<slyfox> Jucato: from visual memmroy I typed in my user name and password and then sudo start x  and it worked, but all this time I had a balck screen
<Prisoner_> hello
<manchicken> Jucato: Check out my new installment to my series on Adept.
<Admiral_Chicago> omg, manchicken give it up....
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: manchicken and I are in #ubuntu-chicago talking ATM :)
<manchicken> Admiral_Chicago: Sorry, I'm just too w00tiful for you to comprehend :P
<Jucato> manchicken: is it really about Adept this time?
<Jucato> manchicken: btw, you can't sudo apt-get install w32codecs :P
<Admiral_Chicago> manchicken: nope, it's wget
<makuseru> what would make me not be able to connect with desktop sharing to a knoppix machine but the knoppix box can connect to mine
<manchicken> Jucato: You can if you set up the repos :P
<slyfox> Jucato: is inittab something that exists in Ubuntu ?
<dwidmann> inittab was retired as of edgy, it was part of the whole sysv init deal
<Jucato> manchicken: not the official repos :P
<victor_> hey how can i change my nick?
<Morbo> victor_- /nick newnick
<andre> can anyone help me with my dual monitors? my secondary is stuck at 800x600 (NVIDIA)
<saga> thanks
<danielb> victor
<andre> the dudes at #nvidia don't help much
<saga> daniel
<manchicken> Jucato: I think that's a shame ^_^
<saga> aja pelao
<saga> que hago?
<danielb> use unirse al canal
<saga> donde esta eso?
<Jucato> english only please
<Admiral_Chicago> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Jucato> manchicken: coming from you? that's a bit of a surprise :P
<deathnote> hi what's a DDoS attack? deny of services ? how can i prevent it
<Prisoner_> the system I'm planning to put Xubuntu on has an Nvidia GeForce card in it
<manchicken> Jucato: My goal is to get Free software in the hands of users.  The real shame is that we haven't managed to reverse-engineer these codecs yet.  Until we do, however, we should continue to use what we can.
<Jucato> manchicken: like video card drivers? :D
* Jucato keeps quiet now...
<saga> man...
<manchicken> Jucato: Sure... assuming they actually worked :P
<saga> how can i connect to another channel?
<danielb> ctrl + J
<Jucato> saga: /join #channel
* Admiral_Chicago points Jucato and manchicken to #kubuntu-offtopic
<danielb> join channel
<Admiral_Chicago> saga: /join #channel
<manchicken> Admiral_Chicago: Weaksauce :P
* Jucato points Admiral_Chicago to --> * Jucato keeps quiet now...
<deathnote> hi, is linux/kubuntu safe from DDoS?
* manchicken points Admiral_Chicago to... nevermind...
<manchicken> deathnote: Depends on how you set things up.
<deathnote> !ddos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ddos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tahlvin> Can anyone help me? I'm having trouble playing a DVD on my uBook.
<BluesKaj> just a particular dvd ,or dvds in general?
<rudefyet> anyway I can make the little autorun box in KDE a different size by default
<rudefyet> it's cutting off the buttons on the bottom
<rudefyet> http://www.vortec6.com/kde-prob.jpg
<ari> hello !!!
<makuseru> can someone tell me how to set up a vnc server in knoppix
<tahlvin> DVDs in general.
<tahlvin> Blueskaj: Sorry about the wait, had to finish my game of solitaire.
<nora> i like inux
<tahlvin> :-(
<tahlvin> Linux is cool, the learning curve is steep.
<tahlvin> Case in point: me.
<underdog5004> tahlvin, very steep...when I first started, I was totally unaware of this channel
<tahlvin> Heh, ouch.
<makuseru> can someone tell me how to set up a vnc server in knoppix
<tahlvin> That musta been tough.
<EarthNStars> tahlvin see here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<underdog5004> tahlvin, yeah, but I had a lot of free time
<tahlvin> earthnstars: Thanks.
<tahlvin> underdog5004: I only knew about this because of bash.org. I installed Konversation then found #kubuntu.
<frank___> EarthNStars: I just use easyubuntu to get up to speed
<vimagar> hey i downloaded azureus an then it requested an update
<underdog5004> my kaffeine keeps crashing on me, when I try to start it. I get this message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4673/
<vimagar> i downloaded it but then appears an error message
<underdog5004> tahlvin, meh...never tried konversation, I use xchat
<vimagar> saying that i don't have permits
<makuseru> can someone tell me how to set up a vnc server in knoppix
<underdog5004> vimagar, use sudo
<vimagar> what can i do?
<EarthNStars> im using konversation now, it seems to work just fine
<underdog5004> vimagar, use sudo
<vimagar> but how can i update from the console
<underdog5004> sudo apt-get install azureus
<vimagar> but i already have it
<underdog5004> vimagar, please try to consolidate all you want to say on one line.
<vimagar> it just an update
<underdog5004> vimagar, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<vimagar> wait a sec... let me get this straight
<vimagar> tell me the command line to upgrade azureus...
<vimagar> sorry to bother but i'm new to linux
<vimagar> and let me say that this OS rocks!
<underdog5004> vimagar, np, just open up a konsole, and type in sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<underdog5004> vimagar, that'll do it, I think
<nora> somebody can helpme
<underdog5004> !anybody | nora
<ubotu> nora: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<underdog5004> nora, what can I help you with?
<nora> thanks
<nora> ok
<vimagar> i see...those command lines updates everything
<vimagar> and upgrade must do the same...
<underdog5004> vimagar, yessir
<underdog5004> vimagar, I believe that sudo apt-get install azureus should do it...
<Admiral_Chicago> should work afaik
<Admiral_Chicago> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<vimagar> man! this is so cool...thanks
<underdog5004> vimagar, np, remember to pay it forward, lol
<nora> i need to know how get any file it get from internet and save in a memory flash
<underdog5004> nora, are you using firefox?
<tahlvin> earthnstars: So do I just enter
<tahlvin> sudo aptitude install libdvdread3
<tahlvin> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<tahlvin> sudo aptitude install totem-xine
<nora> yes i do
<tahlvin> Then it installs?
<vimagar> another question...
<vimagar> can you plat windows games in linux?
<vimagar> i mean play
<vimagar> sorry about that
<EarthNStars> bring up the shell and and enter one line at a time just as you printed
<Admiral_Chicago> !games | vimagar
<ubotu> vimagar: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<vimagar> !games
<vimagar> whats that?
<tahlvin> Shell means terminal?
<Jucato> tahlvin: yes
<Jucato> shell = command line = terminal
<makuseru> can someone tell me how to set up a vnc server in knoppix
<underdog5004> = kosole
<underdog5004> *konsole
<Jucato> underdog5004: console :)
<underdog5004> konsole for kde
<Jucato> Konsole is a console (terminal) emulator :)
<underdog5004> hmmm, I didn't know that...you rock!
<yotux> Is there a way to completely remove ubuntu after upgading to kubuntu?
<tahlvin> All of the K's on Kubuntu make me feel like a kommunist...
<tahlvin> ^.^
<Jucato> well to be extremely technical: terminal = console (originally a device that had a monitor and an input device/keyboard). shell = command line interpreter program
<Jucato> yotux: try this: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<yotux> thankz
<vimagar> how can i install wine?
<underdog5004> vimagar, sudo apt-get install wine
<vimagar> man... you really rock!
<coreymon77> no
<coreymon77> apt really rocks
<tahlvin> Hehe.
<vimagar> hehehe
<vimagar> that may be true
<underdog5004> yeah
<vimagar> but you rock!
<underdog5004> thanks
<coreymon77> it is true
<underdog5004> pay it forward
<underdog5004> lol
<vimagar> will do
<coreymon77> apt is the best thing to ever happen to linux
<underdog5004> tahlvin
<underdog5004> coreymon77, seems pretty good to me
<yotux> vimagar -> you could try crossover office its commercial wine
<coreymon77> small problem with crossover
<yotux> yes
<coreymon77> it messes with your file asociations
<vimagar> how?
<yotux> I think you can disable that
<yotux> I use crossover
<coreymon77> i used it
<coreymon77> and all of a sudden
<coreymon77> i couldnt preview jpegs anymore
<vimagar> man...
<yotux> interesting
<vimagar> i'm hungry
<vimagar> starvin'
<coreymon77> it messes with alot of your mimetype settings
<vimagar> with your permission...
<word> What's the equivelant to ipconfig renew in linux? ipconfig doesn't seem to have that function
<vimagar> be back in a while
<underdog5004> ifconfig
<word> i meant ifconfig the second time
<underdog5004> not sure about options...do this: man ifconfig
<underdog5004> that'll get you going
<word> underdog5004: i did...that's how i know it doesn't seem to have that function
<underdog5004> hmmm
<underdog5004> lemme read the man pages...h/o
<underdog5004> my kaffeine keeps crashing on me, when I try to start it. I get this message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4673/
<coreymon77> vimagar: and its the biggest pain in the ass to take away thyat permission
<underdog5004> word, I think options
<underdog5004> up and down would work, as they enable/disable the device
<yotux> how would one remove cups
<underdog5004> yotux, sudo apt-get remove --purge cups
<underdog5004> I think
<Jucato> without cupsy, you won't be able to print
<Jucato> cups*
<word> underdog5004: alright thanks my brother works in a tech support call center I think he just got his first linux call lol.
<yotux> Cups takes 5 mins to print 1 page for me
<underdog5004> lol
<yotux> I was going to get source and compile
<makuseru> can someone tell me how to set up a vnc server in knoppix
<underdog5004> tech support for who?
<word> underdog5004: 2wire, an at&t company he helps people setup their modems/networks
<underdog5004> ah
<underdog5004> I hate techs that say that only windows is supported...lol
<yotux> makuseru -> not trying to be cruel but try knoppix channel?
<word> underdog5004: heh ;p on their driver cd it says in all caps - "DO NOT USE WITH ANYTHING ABOVE WINDOWS XP" and he's had a few calls from people getting blue screens of death with vista ;p
<makuseru> everyone is dead i nthere
<underdog5004> rofl, in the computer shop I work in, we weren't able to install AV on vista until they came out w/ a new version...same thing, bsods
<yotux> makuseru -> sorry mate
<slyfox> Jucato: I think my problem could be because I isntalled Beryl
<Jucato> slyfox: hm... could be. but I can go to a tty1 in Beryl... but sometimes can't go back to X
<slyfox> Jucato: you actualy have Beryl running ?
<Jucato> since yesterday
<jay> (II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 7.1.x.y with x.y >= 0.0 what causes that error?
<eugene> where is the k contorl
<slyfox> Jucato: will yelessou keep it? I hate it that with Beryl  I cannot have separate tasbars for each Desktop? Virtual desktops become us
<underdog5004> eugene, sudo kcontrol
<Jucato> !changethemes | eugene
<ubotu> eugene: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<Jucato> underdog5004: no need for sudo
<CainMadness> Someone want to help me set up CompositeManager/XGL? I keep running into errors, when following help.ubuntu.com's recommended way to set it up.
<Jucato> eugene: you don't need "sudo kcontrol"
<underdog5004> right, I meant, kdesu
<underdog5004> lol
<Jucato> Alt+F2, kcontrol will do
<Jucato> underdog5004: not even.
<Jucato> underdog5004: unless you need to run kcontrol as root...
<vimagar> you wouldn't believe what i just ate
<dawn_> dog poo
<underdog5004> I think you do to change anything...
<slyfox> Jucato: will you keep it? I hate it that with Beryl  I cannot have separate tasbars for each Desktop? Virtual desktops become us
<Jucato> bill gates
<vimagar> hehehe nice one
<dawn_> michael Dell?
<dawn_> Steve case
<vimagar> lol
<dawn_> chair tossing Ballmer?
<Jucato> slyfox: for the mean time, yes. Beryl uses viewports instead of desktops, but it can have desktops. I'm still fiddling w/ it so I'm not really familiar
<dawn_> you ate the wow in Vista
<dawn_> :P
<slyfox> Jucato: but these view ports all have the same tasbar,? what is the point of viewports then ?
<underdog5004> man...that has got to be the lamest advert concerning Vista: The
<underdog5004> Wow starts now?
<dawn_> LMAO
<dawn_> I agree
<underdog5004> come on!
<vimagar> hehe...
<Jucato> slyfox: dunno. like I said, I'm not familiar with beryl.. been only running it for a day. ask/rant in #ubuntu-effects or #beryl
<dawn_> I retorted with... "Ummmm the wow was running back in WIN95"
<underdog5004> lol, I'd better take this to the #kubuntu-offtopic channel before I get kicked...
<jay> (II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 7.1.x.y with x.y >= 0.0 what causes that error?
<vimagar> i see that we don't like billy that much... ;)
<CainMadness> Someone want to help me set up CompositeManager/XGL? I keep running into errors, when following help.ubuntu.com's recommended way to set it up.
<Jucato> !beryl | CainMadness
<ubotu> CainMadness: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<vimagar> anyone has played windows games in linux?
<Jucato> CainMadness: the /topic in that channel has some links/guides
<CainMadness> Mmk.
* Jucato only knows WoW, Guild Wars, UT, Neverwinter Nights, and Second Life to be playable natively on Linux
<vimagar> UT is good NWN is better
<tahlvin> earthnstars: could you resend me that link please?
<vimagar> by natively you mean that i don't need anything to play it right?
<Jucato> vimagar: natively = no need for Wine
<vimagar> i see
<Jucato> vimagar: err... sorry
<Jucato> I think WoW and GuildWars need Wine
<vimagar> any help about how to install those games?
<Jucato> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Jucato> see those pages
* Jucato is out for lunch... behave people
<tahlvin> Can someone please scroll up and grab me the link earthnstars sent to me earlier? I had to re login as admin to install, and now I lost the link...
<Jucato> <EarthNStars> tahlvin see here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<tahlvin> Thanks so much!
<drarem> is there an irc for openoffice
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> why would it have one?
<drarem> cause i'm an imbecile
<Jucato> -_-
<drarem> actually i'm trying to do a sum(if(month).. but it sums up all the columns anyway
<Jucato> aah.
<drarem> if the month exists in a field
* Jucato thought you were looking for an irc program ehehe :)
<drarem> oops, a channel
<Jucato> try #openoffice or #openoffice.org
<Jucato> not really sure which of the two
<slyfox> Jucato: I am being told that my problem is "that's an Xorg issue with compositing"
<drarem> ahh  .org has a few in there, thanks
<slyfox> it's xorg issue with framebuffer (in vts) + compositing
<tahlvin> I entered sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh but it says that it's not a command.
<tahlvin> And I don't think it is.
<Admiral_Chicago> ./ command.sh
<Admiral_Chicago> it's an executeably
* Jucato really goes for lunch now
<vimagar> people
<Admiral_Chicago> good snacking Jucato
<vimagar> do you know how to uninstall xilinx
<vimagar> ?
* Admiral_Chicago heads to study adverbs....
<tahlvin> admiral_chicago: So what does that mean?
<jmichaelx> how does one install konqueror again, if it was (for some reason) uninstalled? when i try to install it, it says i have unmet dependencies...
<Admiral_Chicago> tahlvin: that when you want to run it, you type ./ then the name of the file
<tahlvin> With the period?
<Admiral_Chicago> yes
<tahlvin> Kk. I'll try that.
<vimagar> do you know how to uninstall xilinx?
<tahlvin> So "sudo ./usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh"
<tahlvin> 'Cause it doesn't like that either...
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo ./ whatever.sh
<SpudDogg> Anyone here?
<dwidmann> take away the dot unless the file is in the same directory tahlvin
<underdog5004> tahlvin, have you chmod +x 'ed it?
<jmichaelx> if someone could help me with this konqueror situation, it would be uch appreciated
<jmichaelx> much*
<underdog5004> jmichaelx, what's up?
<jmichaelx> well... i uninstalled konqueror...
<jmichaelx> and tried to uninstall kubuntu-desktop
<underdog5004> jmichaelx, why?
<underdog5004> but, on with the problem
<jmichaelx> kde kept crashing when i tried to play media files with kaffeine
<underdog5004> hmmm
<jmichaelx> but kde is still here... and it won't let me re-install... it says the dependencies are unmet, which is really weird
<underdog5004> jmichaelx, how are you installing kde? or konq, or whatever
<tahlvin> Underdog5004: It was in the wrong directory...
<underdog5004> tahlvin, ah
<tahlvin> underdog5004: I went to manually find the file and they left a folder out of the directory thingy.
<jmichaelx> sudo apt-get install konqueror
<underdog5004> jmichaelx, hmmm, that sounds right...
<underdog5004> did you do sudo apt-get install kde?
<jmichaelx> i could try that, brb
<jmichaelx> no, it says i have unmet dependencies.... WTF?
<jmichaelx> F = Fun
<jmichaelx> i don't get it
<underdog5004> hmmm, do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jmichaelx> i have already done that
<jmichaelx> does not work
<vimagar> i thought you said what the Fox
<vimagar> ;)
<underdog5004> jmichaelx, hmm, do you have any mission critical data on your computer? you may need to reinstall...or get someone else to help you who knows more...
<jmichaelx> good grief
<underdog5004> yeah...maybe do this
<underdog5004> sudo apt-get install -reinstall konqueror kde
<jmichaelx> ok ill try that
<tahlvin> I AM THE GREATEST!
<tahlvin> Possibly...
<underdog5004> reinstall might have two dashes
<underdog5004> tahlvin, why?
<tahlvin> I think it mighta worked.
<jmichaelx> unmet dependencies
<jmichaelx> that is the stupidest thing i have ever heard of
<underdog5004> jmichaelx, ok, let me think on this one...
<jmichaelx> ok, i appreciate the suggestions
<tahlvin> I am a happy camper!
<underdog5004> what happens when you do sudo apt-get remove --purge konqueror?
<underdog5004> tahlvin, why?
<tahlvin> I got the DVD player to work!
<underdog5004> tahlvin, woo-hoo!
<tahlvin> And I did all this stuff in the terminal and found some stuff by myself and put the slashes and dots and sudos in!
<tahlvin> I feel like a linux user!
* underdog5004 pats tahlvin on the back
<jmichaelx> the retarded thing is that even though kubuntu-desktop and kde are not installed, i still have kde
<jmichaelx> and.... a person should be able to uninstall and install a desktop
* wheatie rubs his eyes
<underdog5004> jmichaelx, sudo apt-get remove kdm
<underdog5004> K Desktop Manager
<underdog5004> I think
<jmichaelx> underdog5004: will that just be one more thing that it will not be willing to re-install?
<underdog5004> I hope not...
<jmichaelx> i want KDE
<jmichaelx> yeah, i am not going to uninstall kdm at this point
<^LoRd_NiTrO^> im using kubuntu 6.10 already.. what other packages do i need to make my kubuntu experience better???
<underdog5004> jmichaelx, does apt tell you what unmet dependancies you have?
<underdog5004> ^LoRd_NiTrO^, what do you want to do?
<jmichaelx> yeah
<jmichaelx> konqueror: Depends: kcontrol (= 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu1~edgy1) but 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<underdog5004> jmichael, try apt-get installing those
<jmichaelx> already tried that
<underdog5004> ok, you've exhausted my storehouse of knowledge...
<jmichaelx> everything i have tried should have worked
<underdog5004> jmichaelx, absolutely
<^LoRd_NiTrO^> hmm.. wanted to start learning the shells first...
<wheatie> it's almost like you have conflicting entries in /etc/apt/sources.list
<underdog5004> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<jmichaelx> i do appreciate the help underdog5004
<underdog5004> np
<underdog5004> !bash | ^LoRd_NiTrO^
<ubotu> ^LoRd_NiTrO^: please see above
<jmichaelx> is kde 3.5.6 in the ubunt repos now?\
<underdog5004> ^LoRd_NiTrO^, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<jmichaelx> man this sucks
<underdog5004> jmichaelx, I don't think so...but I just added the kde.org repo into my sources.list temporarily
<^LoRd_NiTrO^> underdog5004: what's Amarok?
<underdog5004> !Amarok | ^LoRd_NiTrO^
<ubotu> ^LoRd_NiTrO^: Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<jmichaelx> yeah, i still have that repo enabled....
* underdog5004 steps back from his computer
<underdog5004> Whoa, never do a sudo apt-cache search kde...
<wheatie> jmichaelx, out of curiousity do you mind pasting the output of /etc/apt/sources.list in pastebin?
<jmichaelx> wheatie, i can
<wheatie> and the error again if you dont mind.
<jmichaelx> i can't figure out how to copy the entire sources.list
<^LoRd_NiTrO^> how can i access my NTFS and FAT32 partitions in kubuntu?
* poland slaps with a large smelly salmon
<firecrotch> ^LoRd_NiTrO^: For NTFS, you'll need ntfs-3g if you want to write to it, the FAT partition just needs to be mounted
<wheatie> open konsole and type  cat /etc/apt/sources.list, highlight and paste
<jmichaelx> you can't highlight the whole thing... does the kubuntu pastebin not work?
<jmichaelx> ok
<julio01> any mexican here?
<jmichaelx> wheatie: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/877999
<^LoRd_NiTrO^> how do you mount the FAT partition? and where can i get ntfs-3g?
* wheatie looks
<tahlvin> Does anyone here use Totem to play DVDs?
<firecrotch> ^LoRd_NiTrO^: mount -t vfat device mountpoint   for FAT
<julio01> totem just doesn't works good, you can find a better program
<firecrotch> ^LoRd_NiTrO^: Install ntfs-3g with "sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g"
<^LoRd_NiTrO^> thanks firecrotch..
<jmichaelx> wheatie: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4683/
<firecrotch> ^LoRd_NiTrO^: no problem :)
* dwidmann uses Kaffeine ... or okle ... or vlc .... or [k] mplayer, but never totem
<kelevra> hola
<firecrotch> hola, kelevra
<kelevra> hola como estas
<^LoRd_NiTrO^> firecrotch: can i use apt-gat to install apache, mysql and php? or do i have to download them....
<^LoRd_NiTrO^> apt-get*
<wheatie> jmichaelx, try commenting out automatix and apt-get update / upgrade. mine looks like this...
<wheatie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4685/
<firecrotch> ^LoRd_NiTrO^: You can! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP should help you out
<Adross> i just installed kubuntu-desktop and for some reason artsd is maxing out my cpu. Whatever should i do?
<wheatie> brb
<kelevra> hay gente de ispana
<firecrotch> !es | kelevra
<ubotu> kelevra: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kelevra> gracias
<jmichaelx> wheatie: ok, i commented out the automatix stuff.... made no difference
<firecrotch> kelevra: de nada
<dwidmann> jmichaelx: if you're having trouble with your sources.list, feel free to borrow mine: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4686/
<jmichaelx> dwidmann: i don't think that is what the problem is
<dwidmann> Could be, worth a try at any rate
<dwidmann> that's what half of dependency problems turn out being anyway
<wheatie> my thoughts also.
<wheatie> bbl
<MukiEX> Anyone here got a wacom tablet with a mouse?
<jmichaelx> i will try , brb
<root> can someone hav a look at http://www.pastebin.ca/344991 for me please? fglrx not working
<jmichaelx> dwidmann: i used your sources and have the same errors
<dwidmann> Humm
<dwidmann> jmichaelx: one thing you _could_ do is apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop, copy all of its dependencies into kate, trim it down so it's just the names seperated by spaces, and run apt-get install <that list>
<dwidmann> long way around but it should do the trick
<underdog5004> dwidmann, whoa, didn't know that was possible...I love apt!
<dwidmann> underdog5004: hehe yup
<flaccid> !find ksvn
<ubotu> Package/file ksvn does not exist in edgy
<flaccid> damn. anybody use ksvn ?
<underdog5004> what does it do?
<sheldonc3> not kdesvn ?
<flaccid> nope ksvn http://sourceforge.net/projects/ksvn
<underdog5004> flaccid, what is ksvn's purpose?
<stinger_au> yo
<firecrotch> hello, stinger_au
<stinger_au> i am looking for a linux distro to be my server, i would like to run a proxy server, file server and record digital TV with my Dtv1000
<flaccid> underdog5004: its an svn client i believe
<stinger_au> i install openBSD just to find out that it does not support DVB :(
<xerroz> anyone have success getting radeon dri to work ?
<flaccid> stinger_au: you have come to the right place
<stinger_au> he he
<stinger_au> yeah
<Jucato> flaccid: it's a "Konqueror-integrated frontend to SVN"
<stinger_au> so i thought i would get ubuntu a go
<stinger_au> i run gentoo on my desktop
<flaccid> Jucato: yes which means its a client
<flaccid> effectively..
<stinger_au> my desktop is a 4400 AMD so gentoo likes it fast to compile stuff but the server is not as powerful so ubuntu seems the go
<Jucato> well,, "effectively"
<Jucato> flaccid: have you tried kdesvn-kio-plugins? not really sure if they could do the same thing
<flaccid> why do you have to be trivial?>
<stinger_au> flaccid, so which should i use kubuntu, xubuntu or ubuntu ?
<stinger_au> i been reading about this webmin sounds very nice :)
<stinger_au> i want to do QoS with my torrents
<stinger_au> whats the diff between these differnt ubuntu's ? i have read that xbuntu is lighter on system resources
<flaccid> stinger_au: ubuntu if you are doing server, but you can do a server install from kubuntu anyway. just confirm that the software you need for the digital tv is available in ubuntu
<underdog5004> xubuntu
<stinger_au> flaccid, what package distrobution system does ubuntu use ?
<flaccid> the differnce is the DE. ie. ubuntu = gnome, kubuntu = kde and xubuntu = xfce. if you don't install a DE, they are pretty much the same
<flaccid> stinger_au: debian system
<Jucato> stranger: Deb
<stinger_au> oh i see
<flaccid> i think he was asking me :)
<stinger_au> but i can just install ubuntu and then my own desktop env
<Jucato> fine
<flaccid> yep sure
<stinger_au> the KDE that comes with it i would say is bloated yeah ?
* Jucato won't answer anymore
<flaccid> kde is a bit bloated imo, but not bloaty enough not to use it
<xerroz> flaccid: kde4 will show significant improvements in this area
<stinger_au> k so they are all the same apart from the desktop
<flaccid> its still my de of choice because gnome/gtk is ugly imo
<stinger_au> yeah
<stinger_au> i like kde
<flaccid> xerroz: thats what i like to hear :)
<stinger_au> i just prefer to start with the base-kde and build it up with what i want
<xerroz> i never could use gnome, disgusting, imo
<flaccid> stinger_au: do a server isntall then go from there
<stinger_au> a server install - so there is a cd for that ?
<underdog5004> !alternate | stinger_au
<ubotu> stinger_au: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<xerroz> flaccid: yeah, well with Qt4, the code is slighty faster, less memory demanding
<stinger_au> ubotu, ok btw what package system is used with ubuntu ?
<xerroz> stinger_au: apt
<Jucato> !bot | stinger_au
<ubotu> stinger_au: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<flaccid> cool
<stinger_au> xeros, so xubuntu is compiled with QT4 optimisations ?
<xerroz> xubuntu is based on XFACE afaik
<xerroz> XFCE*
<xerroz> or w/e that damn thing is called
<stinger_au> yeah but you could install ubuntu then just install xfce yeah ?
<flaccid> kubuntu uses qt3
<stinger_au> ack ok so they all have the same base system
<xerroz> thats pretty much what xubuntu is
<surgy> hey guys
<stinger_au> arr
<flaccid> you could by doing sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<xerroz> much the same as kubuntu is ubuntu with kde
<xerroz> kubuntu uses KDE3, which uses Qt3
<stinger_au> right
<stinger_au> hmm
<flaccid> no qt4
<stinger_au> well i have a AMD duron 1.6 with 512mb ram
<xerroz> flaccid: afraid not
<dbglt> has anyone managed to get horizontal scrolling working on a laptop touchpad? According to my xorg config, it should be enabled, but only vertical scroll works
<xerroz> Qt4 was not released until after KDE3
<stinger_au> so as a server sounds like xubuntu is the better option ?
<flaccid> hehe i'm happy with waiting for it
<surgy> i gota problem, my g/f's lappy was working great, and now all of a sudden, it cannot find any dns server including http://www.google.com
<flaccid> stinger_au: no any ubuntu server install. you want to put a desktop on your server?
<flaccid> surgy: do a host -v google.com
<underdog5004> stinger_au, a server install is all commandline, no gui at all
<stinger_au> yeah
<stinger_au> well
<stinger_au> i still need a gui a bit
<flaccid> well you get a TUI with curses for server install iirc
<underdog5004> well, yeah
<stinger_au> i need to run kaffeine
<underdog5004> rtorrent is good for servers as well...
<flaccid> stinger_au: just add your desired desktop environment after the server isntall
<dbglt> what package do I need to  enable thumbnail previews of avi files in konqueror?
<stinger_au> flaccid, so during ubuntu install it asks if you want a server install yaeh ?
<flaccid> um
<flaccid> i can't remember tbh
* xerroz does not like kaffeine
<stinger_au> xerroz, why not ? it runs nice easy to use
<underdog5004> stinger_au, no, you need to d/l the alternateCD
<flaccid> there you go, underdog5004 repeated for you
<xerroz> because kaffeine uses xine
<underdog5004> xerroz, kaffeine keeps crashing on start...total bummer
<xerroz> and the interface is less than super, but thats just me
<underdog5004> my kaffeine keeps crashing on me, when I try to start it. I get this message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4673/
<stinger_au> xerroz, what do you use then ?
<surgy> flaccid: got a time out no service could be reached
<flaccid> surgy: which servers did it try?
<stinger_au> btw is there a bigger list of links to get xubuntu ? i would like one near Australia
<xerroz> underdog5004: run kaffeine in console and pastebin that
<surgy> flaccid "google.com"
<underdog5004> k, h/o
<slyfox_> anyone knows how to fix xorg? my console login does not work because of something in xorg, everythng else works finr though
<^LoRd_NiTrO^> where can i get the list of all available packages for kubuntu? my kubuntu box is not connected to the internet so i have to download the packages as tgz or zip...
<flaccid> surgy: not the query, the server it tried to query. it should say
<xerroz> stinger_au: either commandline mplayer, or suffer through kaffeine
<flaccid> ^LoRd_NiTrO^: maybe apt:// in konqi ?
<stinger_au> xerroz, he he well i have both installed, kaffeine does the job and also records TV nice
<underdog5004> no way...it worked this time...
<stinger_au> what version of kaffeine is in the apt-get ?
<Jucato> apt:/ not apt://
<surgy> flaccid: it says "trying: google.com"  and then "connection timed out, no server could be reached"
<xerroz> underdog5004: lol nice
<firecrotch> !find kaffeine
<ubotu> Found: kaffeine, kaffeine-xine, kaffeine-mozilla
<xerroz> surgy: dhclient eth0
<Jucato> oh yeah, I forgot, I'm not answering this time...
<stinger_au> just kaffeine
<xerroz> surgy: or ath0, or wlan0, or whatever your device is
<^LoRd_NiTrO^> flaccid: im currently using firefox on Xp os..
<draik> hey Jucato
<flaccid> surgy: the servers under the directive "nameserver" in /etc/resolv.conf could not be reached, perhaps they are done or incorrectly specified?
<underdog5004> xerroz, although, I can debug/backtrace and that's in the pastebin I put out there...
<firecrotch> !info kaffeine
<ubotu> kaffeine: versatile media player for KDE 3. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 2160 kB, installed size 5868 kB
<Jucato> hi draik
<firecrotch> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<flaccid> dhclient is not going to help dns unless you have a dhcp server and don't have the correct nameservers...
<xerroz> flaccid: assuming hes using a router, or broadband, dhclient will get all that automagically
<flaccid> surgy could be static dns for all we know
<flaccid> why assume?
<surgy> flaccid: always had permissions problems with the lappy, and it giving permission errors accessing the eth0 interface..... its an oem install and we had to manually add penguin as sudo user......... that is the root of our problem i think. does that make sense?
<stinger_au> are there apt-get servers in Australia ?
<stinger_au> lol
<stinger_au> seems like for me all the links are over seas
<flaccid> surgy: check /etc/resolv.conf. all users should have read access. pastebin it for me.
<draik> It's late... I lack sleep... my patience for idiots from work tomorrow is REALLY dying out
<draik> Night all
<surgy> flaccid: umm how long is that.... i will see, its in another room with a three foot ethernet cable :(
<flaccid> how long is what? /etc/resolv.conf is a small file usually. only a few lines
<surgy> flaccid: ok kewl
<xerroz> surgy: do you have a router?
<surgy> xerroz: yes
<surgy> two of them
<flaccid> if he didn't have a router, he wouldn't be on the net :)
<xerroz> flaccid: ya never know...
<stinger_au> lol
<xerroz> surgy: and is your router setup correctly to handle dhcp and clients?
<flaccid> that would be some freaky shiz
<flaccid> the problem is dns here
<surgy> flaccid: well i did "sudo kate /etc/resolv.conf " it spit out like 28 error messages and now its online....... was that magic?
<flaccid> lets find out the dns servers first...
<flaccid> um you don't wanna do that
<surgy> xerroz: the computer im using now is on the same router, same os and i dont have a problem
<flaccid> kdesu kate /etc/resolv.conf
<flaccid> but you don't even need root
<surgy> ok
<flaccid> unless the perms on /etc/resolv.conf have been changed
<surgy> flaccid: only two lines there 1: "search gateway.2wire.net"  2: "nameserver 192.168.1.254"
<stinger_au> is there a place where you set the source location that apt-get uses ?
<flaccid> surgy: ok and is 192.168.1.254 your local dns server on your lan?
<surgy> flaccid: gateway.2wire.net is the dns site for my router
<surgy> flaccid: yes
<flaccid> well 192.168.1.254 if failing for lookups...
<surgy> flaccid: for whatever reason, the internet connection seams fine now......... i cant figure it out.... unless i have ardware failure somewhere
<underdog5004> !opendns
<flaccid> most likely your router failing dns relay. very common
<dawn_> opendns is cool
<surgy> like a shorted ethernet cable
<underdog5004> !opendns
<flaccid> get your router to give the isp dns server address instead of the router. if that is not possible, consider setting staticly
<underdog5004> hmmm, never had ubotu quit before...maybe more botsnacks were in order...
<surgy> flacid, but my router goes to a hub, the hub splits it to this pc and the lappy, if it failed one it whould fail the other right?
<flaccid> not necessarily
<flaccid> still different variables between the two
<surgy> the ip is not the same but the port address is right?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opendns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xerroz> anywho, anyone have success getting radeon DRI drivers to work?
<surgy> i dont know, yeah ill  take a look at my router...... strange ive never seen this
<ubuntu_> someone from peru??
<flaccid> surgy: i don't know what you mean
<flaccid> surgy: its common. its it a netcomm, netgear or dlink?
<surgy> flaccid: no
<flaccid> what brand, ?
<underdog5004> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<surgy> flaccid: a 2wire firewall/router/adsl modem    that goes to a linksys hub and from there it goes to the lappy and my pc
<flaccid> ok i havnt heard of 2wire sorry
<flaccid> is the hub an actual hub, or a switch?
<stinger_au> will kaffeine run on xfce ?
<surgy> flaccid: a basic hub, nothing special
<flaccid> how old is it?
<underdog5004> stinger_au, yes, but you will need to install KDE libs
<surgy> flaccid:  http://www.2wire.com/?p=205
<underdog5004> it'll be automatic
<surgy> flaccid: not more than a year and a half
<flaccid> it is a switch
<stinger_au> underdog5004, arr ok
<underdog5004> arr?
<flaccid> they don't make hubs anymore
<underdog5004> hubs today == switches
<surgy> flaccid: oh lol shows how much i know, i know the very basics...... heres a link to the router/modem http://www.2wire.com/?p=205
<flaccid> hubs are shite
<flaccid> switches are buffered and rule
<underdog5004> yep
<surgy> the router/modem is less than a month old got it on a contract through sbc/yahoo
<flaccid> there is no hubs today...
<surgy> kewl
<flaccid> surgy: yeah doesn't mean its good :) failure of dns relay is very common in soho routers and a lot use the same firmware/hardware between vendors
<surgy> flaccid: i love it, it has a nice gui, for control of wifi and firewall, and all the settings for my adsl. but you could be right. although its not a cheap one, if that matters, it was $200
<flaccid> thats cheap
<surgy> yeah?
<flaccid> and all in ones are more likely to have problems
<flaccid> yes it is
<underdog5004> hee hee hee
<flaccid> any all in ones are only cheap soho solutions
<surgy> flaccid: lol guess i didnt know, i paid $50 for my netgear router, and its trash
<flaccid> no offense but you may of not set it up correctly
<surgy> flaccid: i didnt even set it up:) and none taken, it seamingly set itself up
<firecrotch> Okay, so I have a linksys router, and since it runs Linux, I'd like to *try* to do some cool stuff with it.  Any ideas? Or does anyone know of any good sites?
<flaccid> scary
<flaccid> firecrotch: its all over the net/google. but yeah sorry i aint got round to playing with one yet
<sheldonc3> netgear is garbage, linksys seems to work, but holy crap if your router works dont screw with it
<sheldonc3> :)
<surgy> flaccid: actually the only thing i had to set up was the firewall
* xerroz thinks we need to get these loaded modules streamlined
<flaccid> netgear is good, but they seem to make errors in their implementation
<flaccid> it has a *nix firmware with pppd and thats good, but yeah kind of woefull in other areas
<flaccid> and yes linksys rule, i'll get one of those next coz i have a shite dlink atrm
<xerroz> eww d-link..
<surgy> flaccid: my linksys hub, erm sorry switch, is great, never one problem, it has ran for 15 months without a reset or even looking at it, and no problem at all :) dont know if thats becuase its a switch or if thats becuase its good
<underdog5004> I work in a computer shop, and netgear routers fail the most...can't think of any other router that gets returned...USR kicks ass
<flaccid> its because its a switch
<^LoRd_NiTrO^> flaccid and xerroz: so in ur own opinion the best router to be used for *nix is linksys??
<flaccid> unamanaged switches have no firmware, they simply switch
<flaccid> so they don't crash
<flaccid> very rarely would one
<xerroz> ^LoRd_NiTrO^: of all the brands of routers, the only one i will continue to give my money to is Linksys
<underdog5004> I prefer USR...but that's me
<crazy_bus> For some reason Kget isn't working and is coming up with this error. "Could not connect to host........"  If I try to download the same file with a different download manager it downloads perfectly
<surgy> flaccid: i had a netgear switch once was made exactly like this linksys one. dont know if it was becuase i had it setup wrong or something, but i had to reset it all the time, to get my network to stay working.
<^LoRd_NiTrO^> is LAMP installed by default on kubuntu?
<Jucato> not on the Desktop CD
<Jucato> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<xerroz> I fear my T40, Pentium M 1.60Ghz w/512mB's of memory is no longer suffcient for my developing needs :(
<flaccid> its common to have to reboot routers
<flaccid> unfortunately
<flaccid> well at least soho quality ones
<flaccid> and yeah the netgear and linksys similar firmware
<surgy> xerroz: ill give you $50 for it right now :)
<xerroz> haha :)
<flaccid> and the bittrorrent/traffic, the more likey to crash
* xerroz dreams of a Core 2 Duo w/2gB of memory laptop :)
<flaccid> i've gone through about 8 routers due to the unreliability
<flaccid> have come to conclusion linksys might be the best
<underdog5004> flaccid, haven't had that problem...and I run rtorrent on my server 24/7
<xerroz> i keep going into swap :(, almost up to 1GB frequently
<flaccid> underdog5004 != everyone
<flaccid> ;)
<underdog5004> of course not...not everyone is as cool as me (so says my mommy!)
<flaccid> underdog5004: you have a good router, hold on to it
<flaccid> lol
<surgy> flaccid < everyone but surgy > ALL!
<flaccid> well mines is shite too
<slyfox> can anyone help fix the console? I cannot log into the console
<underdog5004> slyfox, how's it going on? what's the error?
<slyfox> underdog5004: all I get is a blakc screen, I can press ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to x
<slyfox> underdog5004: ctrl+alt-f1 also gives me a balck screen onyl
<underdog5004> slyfox, whoa...no idea...although I don't think  F7 is a valid one...try F3
<drarem> i have edgy on vmware - how do i set up my middle mouse button to scroll
<drarem> i tried going to Settings->Periphereals->Mouse and it's already checked
<underdog5004> slyfox, hmmm, I have no idea...sorry.  Also, I didn't see your last post...sorry
<slyfox> underdog5004: I am doomed..
<dmbkiwi> drarem: make sure you have the line:
<dmbkiwi> drarem:     Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<flaccid> why do you need tty1 ? just use tty2 or 3 or..
<dmbkiwi> drarem: in your Section "InputDevice"
<dmbkiwi> drarem: section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<drarem> it's in there
<dmbkiwi> drarem: You got     Option         "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"?
<drarem> it's just ps/2
<jetsaredim> is it possible to change the dhcp client on my kubuntu edgy install from dhclient to dhcpcd??
<dmbkiwi> drarem: change it, restart X, and see what happens?
<drarem> ok
<drarem> didn't work
<drarem> wonder if it's vmware
<the_hammer> ok im getting sick of this.....is anyone else here having any problems at all installing sun-java?
<Jucato> the_hammer: what problem?
<the_hammer> ive formated half a dozen times to run into the same problem
<the_hammer> someone mentioned earlyer that adapt apperently has a bug
<the_hammer> ok so i installed synaptic
<the_hammer> and tried to get it that way
<Jucato> have you tried plain old apt-get?
* Jucato wonders why formatting was needed...
<the_hammer> it goes really good for a short and then a box pops up and says ok in it but i hit enter and nothing happens and its stoped
<Jucato> anyway, what problem did you encounter in Synaptic?
<dmbkiwi> drarem: could be what's the hardware/driver it emulates?
<underdog5004> you have to agree to the license agreement
<Jucato> try pressing Tab to get to the OK "button" then press enter or space
<the_hammer> ok
<the_hammer> thank you so so very ver much
<the_hammer> was driving me nuts
<drarem> don't know, it's  the player version
<the_hammer> another qustion
<underdog5004> ask it
<Jucato> the_hammer: most command line based dialogs use Tab to get around
<underdog5004> yep
<drarem> i think server has the hardware settings you can look at
<the_hammer> earlyer on doing apt-cache search kernel image it use to have 2.6.20 rrc something rather now all thats available is its original version its as in kubuntu's
<the_hammer> ok cool thanks ill keep that in mind
<Jucato> you might have upgraded to feisty?
<underdog5004> the_hammer, uh, 2.6.20 is the newest release, I wouldn't recommend upgrading to it...
<Jucato> underdog5004: it's stable, but not easily available on edgy
<the_hammer> 2.6.19 also dont show up ither
<Jucato> the_hammer: Edgy only has 2.6.17
<the_hammer> it was earlyer on edgy i had it till i formated
<underdog5004> generic
<Jucato> unless you upgraded to feisty
<the_hammer> yes thats right BUT doing apt-cache search
<Jucato> the_hammer: if you use feisty repositories in your sources.list and do an apt-cache search, it will show feisty versions of packages
<the_hammer> ok how can i get a copy of that?
<drarem> restarting the X-server  is just logging out and logging back in, right?
<the_hammer> and will it take away my new kde?
<underdog5004> the_hammer, you need to do this in a console: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jucato> the_hammer: don't upgrade to feisty yet
<the_hammer> ok...
<underdog5004> that'll bring up your sources.list
<the_hammer> i added a new command list under k system
<the_hammer> its a root that allows me to enter and change anything in any folder
<the_hammer> ok when would ya say i could upgrade
<the_hammer> i take it i need to do something 1st?
<Jucato> when feisty is released
<underdog5004> when it gets out of alpha stage
<the_hammer> ahh ok
<the_hammer> so could be a while then
<Jucato> 2 months
<the_hammer> np im in no hurry
<underdog5004> it'll be 7.06
<underdog5004> lol
<the_hammer> im just happy having my sun-java god it was driving me nuts
<Jucato> if you have an absolute need for the 2.6.20 kernel, you could probably compile it yourself. otherwise, stick to what you have for now
<the_hammer> i use to use mepis and what made me do a switch was the new kde in 610 kubuntu
<the_hammer> what about a stable 19?
<the_hammer> 2.6.19?
<Jucato> ??
<underdog5004> I'm using *.17
<Jucato> 2.6.20 will be the one that Feisty will have by default (probably)
<the_hammer> i guess what i did earlyer was magic somehow cuz i did get to 2.6.20 without touching sources and with edgy
<ADiCT3D> Hey
<ADiCT3D> Anyone here use cedega?
<the_hammer> never heard of it
<underdog5004> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Gretl> it is for gaming
<ADiCT3D> I'm trying to install TBC (WoW Xpac) on Linux and it keeps crashing on the installer..
<Gretl> you probably getting more infos on cedega forums
<ADiCT3D> im not a subscriber - got off CVS repository
<ADiCT3D> Can anyone help?
<ADiCT3D> CaN AnY OnE HeLp Me WiTh ThiS ProBlEm?
<the_hammer> ty again all take care
<bubu> siemka
<bubu> co tam u was
<Jucato> !pl | bubu
<ubotu> bubu: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<flaccid> home time
<surgy> i have a bit of a question for the gurus looking over my sholder.............. Do you guys know anything about the psp linux project?
<jbruckman> anyone know how to get DVD playback to work with kaffeine?
<surgy> jbruckman: know anything about restricted modules?
<surgy> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jbruckman> surgy: thanks
<surgy> jbruckman: np
<Admiral_Chicago> jbruckman: which DVD specifically?
<Admiral_Chicago> jbruckman: i had some issue because of DRM
<jbruckman> Admiral_Chicago: just a regular old DVD. I don't have css installed.
<jbruckman> yay for dumb ass copyright laws.
<jbruckman> works now. thanks everyone
<pgdown> hello
<karl> Can someone help me fix my Nvidia-card after my failed Beryl/Compiz attempt? :)
<pgdown> karl: whats the matter?
<Admiral_Chicago> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe that channel can as well
<karl> Well, when i try to run "nvidia-settings" all i get is : ERROR : NV-CONTROL extension not found on this display.
<karl> And i can't enable 3d rendering at all
<just-this-time> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<just-this-time> where are fonts in kcontrol or system settings?
<Sekaab> Good morning
<Jucato> just-this-time: System Settings -> Appearance
<ninjakttty> What file in /dev is the keyboard?
<Admiral_Chicago> ninjakttty: what are you trying to do?
<ninjakttty> I want to play around with the lcd on my keyboard, but the program needs to know the /dev entry and I tried googling it but I couldn't find it
<Admiral_Chicago> ninjakttty: usb or ps/2?
<ninjakttty> actually it's a bluetooth keyboard
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, i've never seen that before
<Admiral_Chicago> @now chicago
<Ubugtu> Current time in America/Chicago: February 08 2007, 01:44:55
<Admiral_Chicago> ninjakttty: that means it's bed time for me. night. /me waves night to Jucato
<Jucato> g'night Admiral_Chicago!!!
<ninjakttty> ok night!
<Jucato> sweet dreams :)
<pgdown> so when's feisty coming out?
<Xemanth> pgdown: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<Jucato> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<pgdown> thanks
<makuseru> i have a question, im going to dual boot on a iMac (osx) with kubuntu, OSX has already been installed for quite sometime, when im installing kubuntu and chose to partition off some space for kubuntu, it wont delete my osx will it? and if it wont is the slide for the size refering to how big i want this new partition?
<kde_alin> hi guys
<kde_alin> how can i increase my root partition?
<deathnote> hi i've put a vcd into my drive, it is playable with kaffeine.. but i check the mount point using mount -l , i couldn't find it
<deathnote> why is that so
<deathnote> so is it mounted or not
<just-this-time> jucato googleearth reccommends I get vera font http://www.gnome.org/fonts http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/ttf-bitstream-vera/1.10/
<Nuked> I want to compile the latest psi svn
<Nuked> and that requires qt4
<Nuked> I installed libqt4dev, but I get problems
<makuseru> i have a question, im going to dual boot on a iMac (osx) with kubuntu, OSX has already been installed for quite sometime, when im installing kubuntu and chose to partition off some space for kubuntu, it wont delete my osx will it? and if it wont is the slide for the size refering to how big i want this new partition?
<Jucato> just-this-time: I think Bitstream Vera fonts are installed by default already
<Nuked> Jucato, any ideas?
<Admiral_Chicago> Nuked: that's because KDE4 SVN in broken half the time
<Admiral_Chicago> night all.
<Jucato> Nuked: sorry, no
<Nuked> do I have to do this in order for it to work http://www.jasonandshawnda.com/wordpress/?p=23
<kde_alin> how can I merge 2 ext3 partitions?
<kde_alin> pls
<Nuked> makuseru, I just installed Ubuntu on a Mac with a friend. The installer has some querks where if you used OSX to partition it then the ubuntu installer won't recognize the remaining partition, so you have to create it as a new partition with gparted, and then click back and it'll detect it
<Nuked> I'll know more later, but it looks like there's a problem with the screen
<deathnote> !vcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deathnote> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<^LoRd_NiTrO^> makuseru: it wont delete your osx partition.. as long as you are doing the right thing...
<Nuked> makuseru, I didnt myself.. i pasted that from http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2102861
<makuseru> so when it says create new partition its kubuntu
<makuseru> and it sholdnt harm my osx partition
<^LoRd_NiTrO^> i tried it with windows os.. and my os wasnt erased..
<^LoRd_NiTrO^> just partition the free space using gparted
<Nuked> anyone know how I can compile the psi svn?
<deathnote> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<ree_> ello
<ree_> ello all
<ree_> :-)
<Nuked> hello
<just-this-time> dunno jucato googleearth complained gave a link and Ifetched them Fonts
<ree_> where are u Nuked?
<Nuked> in #kubuntu
<ree_> hehehe..itu aku tahu la...
<ree_> kau kat mane skrg?
<Nuked> nuk te kuptoj
<Nuked> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ree_> xpaham...
<ree_> gtg
<ree_> out.....
<ree_> N
<Nuked> can I build with qt4 on edgy?
<Jucato> qt4 yes. kde4 no
<Jucato> er..
<Jucato> sort of...
<Jucato> but yes you can develop Qt 4 apps
<Nuked> I dont want anything to do with kde4
<Nuked> I just want to build psi 0.11 dev
<Jucato> what exact error are you getting?
<Nuked> but I get this error Verifying Qt 4 build environment ... fail
<Nuked> I installed libqt4-dev
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> qt4-dev-tools?
<Jucato> you installed everything  on that web page?
<Jucato> (the one you linked to earlier)
<LarsJansen> hi all. I just plugged in me scanner and fired up kooka. kooka says I need SANE so used Adept and installed sane & sane-utils etc. do I need to restart my puter everytime I install software like this? (kooka still reckons I dont have sane installed so I'm about to reboot)
<Nuked> msg Jucato The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<Nuked>   libkonq4-dev libattr1-dev kdelibs4-dev libpcre3-dev liblualib50-dev
<Nuked>   qt3-dev-tools libsasl2-dev libjasper-1.701-dev libpcrecpp0 liblua50-dev
<Nuked>   lua50 libavahi-qt3-dev libacl1-dev libqt3-mt-dev hspell libxslt1-dev
<Nuked>   kdebase-dev libqt3-headers libopenexr-dev kdesdk-scripts libcupsys2-dev
<Nuked>   gettext-kde libarts1-dev
<Nuked> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<Nuked> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Nuked>   kdebase-dev* kdelibs4-dev* libarts1-dev* libavahi-qt3-dev* libkonq4-dev*
<Jucato> !pastebin | Nuked
<ubotu> Nuked: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Nuked>   libqt3-mt-dev* qt3-dev-tools*
<Nuked> SORRY!!!!
<Jucato> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Nuked> it was to emphasize that I was sorry...
<Jucato> that's like shouting you're sorry :D
<Jucato> kinda makes it look even worse :P
<Jucato> anyway... you can ignore that autoremove message... I guess
<Nuked> are you sure about that?
<Jucato> it just means that the metapackage, or the package that automatically installed those (as its dependencies) is no longer installed.
<Jucato> you could remove them if you want, if you're sure that you don't use/need them
<Nuked> would I need  kdebase-dev* kdelibs4-dev* libarts1-dev* libavahi-qt3-dev* libkonq4-dev*
<Nuked>   libqt3-mt-dev* qt3-dev-tools* ?
<Jucato> only if you're developing for kde3/qt3
<Jucato> anyway, I'm not exactly sure how this would work, might want to ask in #kubuntu-devel
<Nuked> will removing those things prevent me from compiling kde apps?
<Jucato> yes, it would
<user_> hi
<just-this-time> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<user_> ras aketeb
<kraut> moin
<user_> me giorgi mqvia
<Jucato> user_: english only please
<deathnote> hi i've an ISO file (copied from a dvd movie), what can i play it with in kubuntu without burning it into disc?
<Nuked> deathnote, vlc
<geniusvicks> how do I make an application start as soon as the desktop is loaded?
<deathnote> u mean it will play the iso like a dvd? the kaffeine can play but couldn't click on the menus to get sub titles
<geniusvicks> how do I make an application start as soon as the desktop is loaded?
<Jucato> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<deathnote> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<geniusvicks> jucato how do i link it to that ~/.kde/Autostart ?
<Jucato> geniusvicks: go to the ~/.kde/Autostart/ folder (type that in Konqueror file manager), then right-click -> Create New -> Link to Application
<parkerw207> hiya everyone
<parkerw207> could someone give me some help with my wifi ? i read all the howtos but they didnt help
<geniusvicks> Jucato thanks
<surgy> where is the components directory for firefox by defualt?
<surgy> i found it
<parkerw207> anyone?
<parkerw207> anyone :S
<underdog5004> I'm back
<underdog5004> parkerw207, what's up?
<underdog5004> parkerw207, ok, what chipset are you using? Model Number of chip would be good...
<parkerw207> ok then its a realtek
<parkerw207> rt8187
<parkerw207> i can scan for networks
<parkerw207> and i find mine
<parkerw207> i click on it
<parkerw207> put in the passcode and try to connect and everytime i get "connection failed "
<parkerw207> so i made my router open access and i still got "connection failed"
<underdog5004> parkerw207, are you using the Wireless Assistant?
<parkerw207> yeah
<parkerw207> but i got told that has a bug with dchp , so i updated using apt and it still dont work
<parkerw207> i hate having to use wire lol beats the point of having a laptop!
<parkerw207> i read that the knetworkmanager is better , but that dont even pick up my wifi card!
<parkerw207> so any help would be appreiciated
<parkerw207> anyone?
<parkerw207> anyone ? lol
<mauro> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<parkerw207> i know i have read those and they dont help
<mauro> sorry, since i dotn have a wifi card i cannot help you
<mauro> try http://ubuntuforums.org
<parkerw207> yeah i will do
<mauro> ok
<leileilol> i recently installed a sata drive. how can i make it work and show up in my current installation :S
<just-this-time> help kdelibs4c2a and kwin reported as brokem packages needed by aquamarine (beryl)
<just-this-time> how do I force install to correct these broken packages?
<deathnote> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<just-this-time> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<just-this-time> where is in menus  a basic message digest (md5 sum) calculator
<just-this-time> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fildo> anyone here got information for psybnc
<fildo> ?
<mauro> just-this-time: youre gonna have to use the console
<mauro> md5sum <file?
<mauro> md5sum <file>
<just-this-time> fildo yes using frequently
<just-this-time> ty
<phiqtion> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<parkerw207> guys i mamanged to get my wifi card connected to my router but it doesnt seem to be connecting to the net
<parkerw207> and now i can edit connections in system settings
<parkerw207> cant*
<earl_> hey guys. is there any way to automate kmail? like, to have it check mail say every hour, and notify me if there is a message?
<Lynoure> earl_: I do not you kmail, but I'd be surprised if it did not have a poll interval setting
<Jucato> earl_: yes.
<parkerw207> does anyone know why when i go into setting and change my network setting it takes so ling to apply ?
<parkerw207> it just sits there saying saving network settings ?
<Jucato> earl_: interval checking: Settings -> Configure KMail -> Accounts -> select and account -> Modify
<Jucato> earl_: notifications: Settings -> Configure Notifications
<earl_> okay, once in enable interval checking, i need to leave kontact open or what?
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> earl_: you can run it minimized in the system tray. enable KMail' system tray icon
<earl_> excellent. thanks
<parkerw207> hey
<parkerw207> anyone ?
<JackPhil> does aptitude support regxp?
<JackPhil> such as aptitude remove xyz*
<Jucato> not that I'm aware of
<Nuked> Jucato, GOOD CALL
<chavo> you can use * with apt-get remove
<Nuked> *good call
<earl_> Jucato: what would you say is a reasonable interval? 15 min?
<Jucato> Nuked: about? O.o
<Jucato> earl_: I set mine to 45 :)
<Nuked> its compiling
<chavo> but probably not a good idea
<Jucato> Nuked: ah good
<earl_> the default is 1 min... which i think is nuts, waste of bandwidth
<Nuked> is there a possibility this can be wikied or stored somewhere so that it can benefit someone else?
<Jucato> hm.. not sure
<deathnote> hi..i mounted a ISO file (its a dvd movie) and try to play with kaffine..under the option i put the path of where i mount my ISO on..it opens perfectly..however, when i try to change the path to my 2nd disc, it just doesn't refresh and keeps playing the old one..any idea why?
<underdog5004> parkerw207, lol, sorry, I got distracted by friends and southpark...both are gone. What can I help you with again?
<parkerw207> oo
* underdog5004 is sad I ignored parkerw207 
<parkerw207> welll basically
<parkerw207> i managed to get connected by typing my wep code in this format
<Nuked> Jucato, cheers because its 4:30 am here
<parkerw207> xxxx-xxxx-xx
<parkerw207> but no internet
<underdog5004> hmmm, with the dashes?
<parkerw207> yeah
<Jucato> Nuked: EST eh?
<Nuked> yeah
<underdog5004> parkerw207, in a console, can you ping www.google.com?
<parkerw207> how do i do that ?
<parkerw207> sorry i am totall noob
<underdog5004> open up a konsole
<underdog5004> then type ping www.google.com
<parkerw207> yep
<Nuked> Jucato, how'd you know?
* Jucato has 7 clock applets in his panel
<Nuked> well goodnight... and you will have to tell me how to do that another time
<Nuked> cheers
<Jucato> night Nuked
<parkerw207> one sec it wont connect to wireless now
<parkerw207> wait how am i on the net :S
<underdog5004> I love it...Wireless assistant sucks...
<parkerw207> how can i be on irc ??
<parkerw207> lol
<underdog5004> parkerw207, weird...yeah
<parkerw207> very
<underdog5004> so, can you ping google?
<earl_> thanks for your help jucato.
<parkerw207> says , uknown host
<underdog5004> hmmm, so you can do irc but not anything else?
<parkerw207> ping : unknown host www.google.com
<parkerw207> oo i will try gaim
<underdog5004> weird...
<Jucato> parkerw207: check your DNS in /etc/resolv.conf
<underdog5004> try ping irc.ubuntu.com
<Jucato> try changing it
<Jucato> underdog5004: usually this happens from bad/fscky NDS...
<Jucato> DNS*
<underdog5004> Jucato, ah
<Jucato> you can IRC and/or IM, even torrents, but not browse
<underdog5004> lol, I kinda suxxor at wireless
<parkerw207> how do i change the dns :S
<Jucato> happens on wired connections too
<parkerw207> this is crazy
<underdog5004> yep
<Jucato> tried IM? (kopete or gaim)
<underdog5004> do what Jucato says...
<parkerw207> yeah gaim is working
<underdog5004> he's more knowledgable
<Jucato> O.o
<weiteck> is it normal for adept to randomly kill itself sometimes? :x
<parkerw207> sorry what did you say jucato?
<underdog5004> weiteck, like when you start it up?
<Jucato> parkerw207: ok do this in Konsole. "sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf.backup" to back up the original one
<weiteck> underdog5004, when i initiate a search
<pgdown> is there a collection of network tools like there is gnome/ubuntu?
<underdog5004> weiteck, weird...
<weiteck> it's just done it a few times the past couple of days, no biggie
<underdog5004> !knetworkmonitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knetworkmonitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* Jucato hugs aptitude
<underdog5004> !k-network-monitor
<Jucato> parkerw207: call me when you have backed it up
* underdog5004 hugs synaptic
<parkerw207> well i cant ping anything
<parkerw207> just sits there for ages
<parkerw207> not doing a thing
<underdog5004> parkerw207: ok do this in Konsole. "sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf.backup" to back up the original one
<Jucato> parkerw207: do you already have your prompt back?
<parkerw207> no i dont
<Jucato> parkerw207: er.. don't enter the " "
<parkerw207> it just sits thee
<Jucato> parkerw207: sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf.backup
<Jucato> parkerw207: copy and paste that
<parkerw207> how do i know it it backedup or not ?
<Jucato> parkerw207: cat /etc/resolve.conf.backup
<Jucato> cat command displays the contents of a file
<parkerw207> no such file or directory
<parkerw207> so it says
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> cd /etc
<Jucato> parkerw207: cd /etc
<parkerw207> ok i am on that
<Jucato> parkerw207: ls resolv*
<Jucato> how many files show up?
<parkerw207> ermm i dont know
<parkerw207> just swtiched dirctory right ?
<Jucato> huh?
<parkerw207> its says
<Jucato> parkerw207: ls resolv*
<Jucato> that command ^^
<parkerw207> resolv.conf
<parkerw207> resolv.conf.backup
<Jucato> so there's a resolve.conf.backup file
<parkerw207> yep
<Jucato> parkerw207: cat resolv.conf.backup
<parkerw207> nameserver 192.168.0.1
<Jucato> ok
<Jucato> parkerw207: just one line?
<parkerw207> yep
<Mena> JUCATO, hi is there a distro called PClinux
<Jucato> Mena: PCLinuxOS
<Jucato> parkerw207: cat resolv.conf
<Mena> JUCATO,yes
<Jucato> parkerw207: check how many lines
<parkerw207> says same thing
<Mena> JUCATO,what is it it based on kde
<Mena> JUCATO,or what
<parkerw207> i just says nameserver 192.168.0.1
<parkerw207> that what i i use to get onto my router
<Jucato> Mena: it uses KDE. it's based on RPM (Mandriva)
<parkerw207> that ip address
<Jucato> parkerw207: hm... ok let's try something
<parkerw207> ok then
<Jucato> parkerw207: sudo nano resolv.conf
<Jucato> nano is a command line text editor
<parkerw207> ooooooo
<parkerw207> ok
<Mena> jucato, so do you think  normal user cant use it bec its based on rpm
<parkerw207> well it says
<parkerw207> nameserver 192.168.0.1
<Jucato> Mena: it's actually a good distro
<parkerw207> then at the bottom , read 1 ling
<parkerw207> and then the menu
<Mena> jucato, ok
<Jucato> parkerw207: ok. now put a # at the beginning of that line
<parkerw207> ok ?
<parkerw207> done
<Jucato> parkerw207: now, put these two lines beneath that one line
<parkerw207> ok then
<Jucato> nameserver 208.67.222.222
<Jucato> nameserver 208.67.220.220
<Jucato> parkerw207: so you should have 3 lines now, the first one should begin with #
<parkerw207> ok then
<parkerw207> done that
<Jucato> parkerw207: press Ctrl+O to Write Out (save)
<parkerw207> ok
<Jucato> parkerw207: the press Ctrl+X to eXit
<parkerw207> then wat file name ?
<Jucato> oh
<Jucato> just press enter
<parkerw207> ok
<Jucato> Ctrl+O then press Enter. then Ctrl+X
<Jucato> you're back the command line?
<parkerw207> yep
<Jucato> parkerw207: ping www.google.com
<Jucato> try that again
<parkerw207> wat go back to the text editor ?
<Jucato> no
<Mena> jucato, Do you know where can i find it
<Jucato> try to ping google
<parkerw207> oo ok
<parkerw207> ok it working
<Jucato> Mena: http://www.pclinuxos.com/news.php
<parkerw207> comign up with loads of
<parkerw207> stuff
<Mena> jucato, ok thanks
<Jucato> parkerw207: ok that means it's working now. press Ctrl+C to stop pinging
<parkerw207> 64 bits fom ....#
<Jucato> parkerw207: now check if you can browse
<parkerw207> yay thanks so much !
<Jucato> parkerw207: now if you want to return to your original nameserver (DNS), this is what you do:
<Jucato> parkerw207: sudo /etc/resolv.conf
<parkerw207> ok
<parkerw207> so another thing
<Jucato> parkerw207: then put a # at the 2 lines you added, and remove the one from the original line
<Jucato> parkerw207: Ctrl+O, press Enter, then Ctrl+X
<Jucato> that's how you go back to the original
<parkerw207> will this now connect everytime i log in ?
<parkerw207> thanks , is this dns good then , then one i am on ?
<Mena> jucato, So if i use i will not have a problems in installing files dowenload etc ...right
<Jucato> hm... that part I'm not sure...
<Jucato> Mena: what do you mean
<parkerw207> ooo so i might have to do this everytime?
<Mena> jucato,i mean i will have a problems as a normal no prof user
<Jucato> parkerw207: usually, the DNS that your ISP gives is good enough. sometimes it just goes crazy.
<parkerw207> ooo i see
<Jucato> parkerw207: you have to do this when it goes crazy
<Mena> jucato,sorry for aasking you so much while you are busy
<parkerw207> oo i see , so if i log off , all this will be lost ?
<parkerw207> and i wont get on ?
<Jucato> Mena: I think you'll be ok. but don't expect it to be exactly like Kubuntu
<Jucato> parkerw207: if you reboot, yet
<Jucato> yes
<Mena> jucato,ok
<parkerw207> so what am i meant to do to stop it from loosing it when i boot ?
<parkerw207> i dont wanna have to keep doing that
<Jucato> Mena: for example, in PCLinuxOS, you have a separate root user, with a separate password from your normal user
<Jucato> parkerw207: I would love to know that myself :D
<parkerw207> lol
<Mena> jucato,ok
<parkerw207> right ok can you run through what i did a min ago step by step so i can write it in a text doument and save it ?
<Jucato> parkerw207: hm... but since you already backed up your original resolv.conf I'll skip that part and make it easier
<Jucato> parkerw207: sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<Jucato> parkerw207: (btw, take note of blank spaces in between)
<parkerw207> yeah i am
<Jucato> parkerw207: put a # at the beginning of the line you want to disable
<Jucato> parkerw207: Ctrl+O and press Enter to WriteOut (Save), Ctrl+X to exit
<Jucato> parkerw207: so basically, if you want to disable the 2 nameservers I gave and enable the original 1, just put a # in the 2 lines and remove the # from the original line.
<parkerw207> oo i see , will hose servers you gave me still be there ?
<parkerw207> when i go ontot that
<parkerw207> or i do i have to keep re-entering them
* Jucato tries to remember...
<ForgeAus> I heard somewhere that PCLinuxOS is a fork of Mandriva?
<Jucato> oh krap.. yeah... resolv.conf will be reset everytime you reboot
<Jucato> ForgeAus: it is. in a way
<Jucato> parkerw207: you have to save those 2 lines I gave.... sorry
<ForgeAus> I like Mandriva but the 3D acceleration sux in VMware
<parkerw207> ooo , you mean the dn servers ?
<parkerw207> i have to keep rewritting them?
<Jucato> parkerw207: yes. but don't worry, most of the time, your original DNS will be working
<parkerw207> oo ok then , what them servers ?
<ForgeAus> actually I'd reather Lycoris still be its own distro instead of the amalgamated mandriva one...
<ForgeAus> (mandriva = Mandrake + connectiva + Lycoris)
<ForgeAus> dunno much about pre-mandriva connectiva tho
<ForgeAus> Lycoris was a Redmond Linux, very Windows-like
<ForgeAus> but they're all RPM distro's Kubuntu is a Debian based one...
<Jucato> nameserver 208.67.222.222
<Jucato> nameserver 208.67.220.220
<ForgeAus> much easier package management and dependancy stuff it seems
<Jucato> parkerw207: ^^^
<parkerw207> ooo that wierd
<parkerw207> why is the dns the same as the ip address i write to get onto the page to configure my wifi router ?
<Jucato> parkerw207: I dunno... they're usually not the same I think
<parkerw207> ooo crap
<Jucato> parkerw207: usually, you have 2 nameservers... and DNS is not the IP that your ISP gives
<parkerw207> so is it possible i did this myseld ?
<Jucato> yes
<Mena> ForgeAus, Is there a program to open flsh files
<Mena> flash
<parkerw207> cos i put that ip address in somehwere when i was configuring to connect to my rouer
<ForgeAus> yes
<Jucato> parkerw207: anyway, it will go back to the original DNS if you reboot
<ForgeAus> macromedia flash
<ForgeAus> is one
<parkerw207> how do i change the dns permananly ?
<Jucato> parkerw207: DNS is configure automatically at boot afaik
<ForgeAus> your web browser often views .swf embedded
<ForgeAus> but theres also sfv players too
<parkerw207> oo , can i change that ?
<ForgeAus> (ie vlc does it)
<Jucato> parkerw207: not sure
<parkerw207> oo
<ForgeAus> wait sfv or flv? whichever flash calls its video
<parkerw207> hmmm , this is far to wierd
<Mena> ForgeAus, its swf and i cant play it form my desktop
<parkerw207> is there somewhere i could go to get someone to see if you can edit it permantley?
<Diamond> Hi
<Mena> hi
<ForgeAus> Mena try dragginga nd dropping into your web browser
<Mena> ForgeAus, ok
<Diamond> how do i install .rpm files in kubuntu
<Diamond> ?
<ForgeAus> if you have the flash plugin it probably will play
<Jucato> !rpm | Diamond
<ubotu> Diamond: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<ForgeAus> Diamond its better if you can avoid doing that
<ForgeAus> if the same package is available as a .deb thats the best option
<Jucato> Diamond: try looking for the package in the repositories first. if you can't find it, look for a .deb package
<parkerw207> oo i can see the dns in the network settings for kubuntu
<ForgeAus> if its not source files you might get away with just opening the .rpm in Ark and copying them manually... (might require root priveleges to do so)
<Diamond> ok whats the package for kubuntu with apt-get
<Diamond> anyone knows?
<Jucato> parkerw207: it only reads the one in /etc/resolv.conf
<Jucato> Diamond: what are you trying to install?
<ForgeAus> apt-get uses .deb packages mostly
<parkerw207> oo i see
<ForgeAus> in Kubuntu anyhow
<parkerw207> but it dont see the one with # infront of it ?
<ForgeAus> (I think there may also an rpm version of apt-get)
<Diamond> flash player
<Jucato> Diamond: flashplugin-nonfree
<Jucato> Diamond: that's the package name, you have to enable multiverse first
<Jucato> !flash9 | Diamond
<ubotu> Diamond: Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<zorglu_> q. i look for an apps to record stuff from my microphone, any suggestion ?
<Jucato> !flash | Diamond
<ubotu> Diamond: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> zorglu_: krec?
<zorglu_> ok trying thanks
<Jucato> I think audacity can too
<parkerw207> how do install a login them ?
<Jucato> !changethemes | parkerw207
<ubotu> parkerw207: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<parkerw207> thank you :)
<parkerw207> how do i get on kcontrol ?
<parkerw207> ooo i got it sorry
<Jucato> no need to be sorry
<parkerw207> how do i get kdmtheme ?
<parkerw207> so that i can put custom login screen ?
<Jucato> parkerw207: http://kde-look.org
<Jucato> then follow the guide I gave you in #kubuntu
<parkerw207> oo i did
<Jucato> (actually all the instructions are there.... even the link where to get KDM themes)
<parkerw207> its a good guide
<parkerw207> but it says i have to download kdmtheme
<Jucato> bah sorry wrong channel lol
<Jucato> sudo apt-get install kdmtheme
<Jucato> or use Adept
<parkerw207> thankyou
<parkerw207> says couldnt find package :S
<Jucato> make sure you have "universe" enabled
<Jucato> !universe | parkerw207
<ubotu> parkerw207: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<fritsch> parkerw207: if you additionally install kde-kdm-themes perhaps the theme you want to install is already included
<parkerw207> how do i get universe enabled ?
<Jucato> fritsch: kdmtheme is an app that lets you graphically choose which KDM theme to use
<parkerw207> yeah i know
<parkerw207> how do i get kde-kdm-themes?
<Jucato> parkerw207: the guide to enable universe is there ^^^^
<parkerw207> ooo i enabled it lol
<parkerw207> i enabled it but it still says couldnt find package:S
<fritsch> Jucato: yes, i know, but i think he want to have some themes he can choose from, right?
<fritsch> Jucato: and having installed a debian file is "easier" and more system friendly then fetching some tarballs
<Jucato> parkerw207: did you click on Fetch Updates or run sudo apt-get update after you enabled?
<parkerw207> i did yeah
<parkerw207> i am probably doing somthing wrong
<Jucato> fritsch: without kdmtheme, he'll have to manually browse through each and every theme folder
<fritsch> Jucato: yes ;-) i think we are talking into another direction ... i just said "if he wants additionally"
<parkerw207> i am confused lol
<parkerw207> can i download this manualy ?
<Jucato> !pastebin | parkerw207
<ubotu> parkerw207: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> parkerw207: use that to show the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<parkerw207> sorry i am totall newbie but i am meant to be quick learner
<parkerw207> ok wierd
<parkerw207> its saying my root password is incorrect
<parkerw207> is thier a defualt ?
<Jucato> you don't need to be root. just open the file in Kate and copy paste to the pastebin webpage
<JohnFlux> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<bxnp_> stdin: are you here
<parkerw207> oo cos it said , permission denie
<parkerw207> denied
<Jucato> parkerw207: or, press Alt+F2, enter: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jucato> parkerw207: the root password is your (first user created) own password
<parkerw207> yeah i thought
<parkerw207> nothing happened when i did tha t:S
<Jucato> parkerw207: what command were you trying to run?
<parkerw207> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jucato> try it again
<Jucato> a box will popup asking for your password
<parkerw207> ok then
<stdin> bxnp_: you're lucky, just got here :)
<parkerw207> nope no pop up box
<bxnp_> cool could you help me out with editing a little piece
<stdin> bxnp_: sure
<Jucato> parkerw207: I need to go in a while, so we'll have to do this pretty quick...
<bxnp_> what is the url off the pastbin
<parkerw207> ok sorry
<parkerw207> i dont mean to be slow
<Jucato> parkerw207: go to the command line again (Konsole), and enter this command: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<stdin> bxnp_: use http://pastebin.ca
<Jucato> parkerw207: no problem. I just need to do something else
<parkerw207> ok done
<Jucato> parkerw207: are you on edgy or on dapper?
<parkerw207> edgy i think
<Jucato> Edgy = Kubuntu 6.10, Dapper = 6.06
<parkerw207> 6.10
<parkerw207> newest one
<Jucato> parkerw207: ok, now look for a line that goes something like "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy universe" check if it's disabled (it has a # at the beginning of the line)
<Jucato> parkerw207: xx = your country or server, like us. or uk. or au., etc
<parkerw207> nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<parkerw207> oops
<parkerw207> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-updates main restricted
<parkerw207> that one ?
<Jucato> parkerw207: no. look for "deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe"
<parkerw207> nope i dont see it
<bxnp_> oke stdin let me write the little peace
<stdin> bxnp_: ok
<parkerw207> oo wait
<parkerw207> i found it
<parkerw207> # deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<stdin> parkerw207: is there one with "deb" not "deb-src" at the beginning of the line ?
<parkerw207> yes
<parkerw207> its just above
<stdin> parkerw207: and does it have a "#" at the beginning too?
<parkerw207> yes
<parkerw207> both do
<parkerw207> that mean , dont use right ?
<parkerw207> so i delete that sign i guess ?
<stdin> parkerw207: yeah, you just need to remove the "#" from it, that will enable them
<parkerw207> both of them ? i do it to both ?
<stdin> parkerw207: you don't need to, you only one you need is the "deb" one, but it won't do any harm removing the other one too
<parkerw207> oo ok then
<parkerw207> ermm it wont let me right
<parkerw207> says error writting , permission denied
<stdin> parkerw207: did you use "nano" or "sudo nano" ?
<parkerw207> i will check
<parkerw207> ok done
<parkerw207> sorry my fualt
<stdin> parkerw207: ok, once you have changed it, then saved it, you have to reload the package list, you do this by typing "sudo apt-get update"
<parkerw207> ok done
<stdin> parkerw207: that's it, you'll now be able to use the universe repository
<parkerw207> ok so how do i get the kdetheme thingy ?
<parkerw207> sorry to sound dumb  , i aint i am just new to this
<parkerw207> like i have only been using linux for a couple of days
<bxnp_> stdin: http://www.pastebin.ca/345233
<stdin> parkerw207: you can install it in adept, or from konsole, which ever you prefer
<parkerw207> oo i see
<chuen> Hi. Anyone know if there's a way of saving Kmix settings?
<just-this-time> guys I am tired . takes me days to install a complete, have-it-all system, and I love installing. but I prefer imaging  with acronis,GHOSTand configuring
<just-this-time> parkerw207: welcome and stay
<stdin> bxnp_: http://www.pastebin.ca/345236
<chuen> Each time I login I have to alter the settings so that (for example) Skype will work.
<bxnp_> oke thanks
<parkerw207> oo i am kde control centre and it has a theme manager in it
<parkerw207> is this the wrong one htough ?
<DjDarkman> hy ,vmware player can`t configure itself what should i do with it?
<DjDarkman> invoke-rc.d: initscript vmware-player, action "start" failed.
<DjDarkman> dpkg: error processing vmware-player (--configure):
<DjDarkman>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<DjDarkman> Errors were encountered while processing:
<DjDarkman>  vmware-player
<DjDarkman> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bxnp_> thanks stdin :)
<stdin> bxnp_: no problem :)
<parkerw207> how do install mp3 codecs ?
<stdin> parkerw207: you need to enable another repository for that
<ubuntu> Just about to partition the drives...... any particular recommendations on a 300GB (previous partitions on gentoo / 14gb swap 1/2 gb /home the rest
<stdin> parkerw207: just do the same as before, except add the word "multiverse" to the end of the line that you removed the "#" from
<ubuntu> nope? ah sod it .. i'll just erase the disk
<parkerw207> what on ?
<ubuntu> on my 320GB sda hard drive..... just about to install kUbuntu
<stdin> parkerw207: you remember where you removed the "#" from the universe repository ?
<ubuntu> had gentoo on there previously but i'm ready to make the move
<parkerw207> how do i get on that file again
<parkerw207> sorry
<parkerw207> i will start reording everything lo
<parkerw207> yes i remember
<parkerw207> but how do edit it again , i know its sudo nano then something
<stdin> parkerw207: in konsole just type "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" then find the line "deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy universe" and just add "multiverse" to the end of the line
<stdin> parkerw207: so it will look like "deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy universe multiverse"
<parkerw207> ok done
<parkerw207> now what ?
<stdin> parkerw207: did you do "sudo apt-get update" yet?
<parkerw207> its doing that its self
<parkerw207> gui
<parkerw207> but , its stuck at 51% lol
<parkerw207> updating now
<parkerw207> it has alot to get
<parkerw207> ok done
<stdin> parkerw207: ok, now you'll just need to install "libxine-extracodecs", then you can play mp3s
<parkerw207> so for that i type
<parkerw207> sudo apt-install then the codec name ?
<stdin> parkerw207: you can do it in adept, or "sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs"
<parkerw207> i think i like console better
<parkerw207> ok its ding it now
<stdin> parkerw207: yeah, it's quicker when you know what you want to install :)
<parkerw207> :)
<parkerw207> i really like linux :)
<stdin> welcome to the club :P
<parkerw207> so much bette than windows
<parkerw207> ok its back to the command promt
<parkerw207> is it all installed now ?
<stdin> yeah, it all done :)
<nodesert> can i boot windows and linux at the same time using a free software
<parkerw207> yeah you can use grub
<parkerw207> its a dual booter
<parkerw207> most distro's use it
<parkerw207> you can shrink your windows partition and add linux onto the same hard drive
<parkerw207> and it will allow you to select which os you want
<nodesert> now i already have kubuntu and xp
<parkerw207> see stdin :P i'm learning
<parkerw207> ok , can you not boot xp?
<nodesert> i just want to run it together at the same time
<parkerw207> ooo i dont know about that
<parkerw207> i wouldnt think so
<parkerw207> but you could use a windows emulator ?
<parkerw207> like wine
<nodesert> i already use wine
<parkerw207> oo i see
<parkerw207> so why do you want to run both at same time
<nodesert> but i want to use visual studio 2005
<bxnp_> stdin: http://www.postproductie.nl its live
<nodesert> cuz i ve some homework to do
<parkerw207> ooo ok i see
<bxnp_> And thanks again editor :)
<parkerw207> i though you could use mono ?
<nodesert> but also i want to use linux
<parkerw207> oo wait , vis studio is differnt from vb isnt it?
<stdin> nodesert: you have a couple of options. you want to use only free software as in "no cost" or "open source" ?
<stdin> bxnp_: no problem :) look good
<cypher_666> 0_0 hello 0_0
<parkerw207> omg what an idiot
<parkerw207> myself i mean
<cypher_666> k
<parkerw207> i connected my external hard drive to my pc
<parkerw207> then wonderd why it wasnt showing up
<cypher_666> lol i got one 2
<parkerw207> then realised i hadnt switched it on!
<cypher_666> LOL
<parkerw207> way too much coffee for me i think haha
<cypher_666> rofl
<cypher_666> ( :
* fritsch likes coffee but milk is gone
<nagyv> !adeptloc
<nagyv> !adeptlock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adeptloc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adeptlock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nagyv> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Jucato> !adeptfix | nagyv
<ubotu> nagyv: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<nagyv> Jucato: :)
<parkerw207> hehe coffee good for the soul :)
<ouuchone> hi
<ouuchone> XD
<ouuchone> algun espaol?
<ouuchone> o catal
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ouuchone> oks
<nodesert_> turkce de konusalim o zaman
<parkerw207> why is it even though i instaled the mp3 codecs
<parkerw207> it wont play music off my ipod?
<stdin> parkerw207: are some of them DRMed or aac/mp4s ?
<parkerw207> nope
<parkerw207> oo where do i get win32 codecs /
<stdin> parkerw207: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<stdin> parkerw207: and make sure you restart amarok after you installed libxine-extracodes too
<parkerw207> oo ok then
<parkerw207> amarok is the best ?
<nodesert> i think so
<stdin> parkerw207: for playing off on ipod, yeah
<cypher_666> amarok < joo
<cypher_666> jk
<parkerw207> ooo
<cypher_666> lol
<stdin> parkerw207: and it's my favourite music player in general too
<cypher_666> same
<cypher_666> that and kaffeine
<parkerw207> when connect my pod
<parkerw207> it says i have to click connect
<parkerw207> so i do
<cypher_666> k
<parkerw207> and it comes up with a confiure device form
<parkerw207> what do i enter ?
<parkerw207> it has things like , pre-connect command
<cypher_666> do you mean the one that lets you to choose whether to open in window,play it or configure it
<parkerw207> i am not sure
<cypher_666> oh ok
<parkerw207> i click on media device
<parkerw207> then nohing comes up , it says i need to connect
<parkerw207> so i click connect
<parkerw207> and this box comes up
<parkerw207> "configure media device"
<cypher_666> ok im not sure what to do
<parkerw207> hmm wierd
<parkerw207> its ok i can just copy all the music
<stdin> parkerw207: I think you just need to choose "apple ipod media device" from the drop down list, that's it
<parkerw207> iit says no devices detected
<stdin> parkerw207: maybe you need to put the mount point in too
<parkerw207> how do do that?
<stdin> parkerw207: have a look in /media to see what it is
<parkerw207> in the console ?
<ubuntu> Just installing the files now, wondering what is the real increase in spped using AMD64? Are packages brought out at the same time?
<stdin> parkerw207: well you can do it in konsole, or with Konqueror
<parkerw207> oo
<parkerw207> it says its mounted to
* parkerw207 is listening to Snow White Queen by Evanescence on The Open Door [Amarok] 
<parkerw207> oops :S
<arphetic> wTF
<parkerw207> what o i do now lol
<stdin> ubuntu: packages should be released at the same time, and there is a small increase in speed, but just remember than some media formats aren't available on amd64
<ubuntu> yes this is what i was thinking.. esp for wincodecs
<stdin> ubuntu: and flash
<ubuntu> pah.. i'll just stick with i386 :)
<arphetic> Is there a way to kill all processes using the modthing
<arphetic> the adept mods thing or something
<stdin> parkerw207: put the path to the ipod in to the "enter the mount point of the device" part
<kkosmo> stdin
<ubuntu> oh brb in lovely kubuntu :)
<kkosmo> you can help me
<stdin> kkosmo: maybe, if you ask a question
<parkerw207> ok
<parkerw207> not tha dont work
<parkerw207> it says command or something ?
<kkosmo> ok i add new ram to my computer the ram is kingston 512mb ddr 533mhz ok when i put it in computer i turned on the pc and i get a kernel panic error you can help me how i can fix this problem
<parkerw207> exaple is %d
<parkerw207> i dont know what that means
<arphetic> Is there a way to kill all processes using the package system database? (something is running it, which prevents me from installing stuff I think)
<stdin> parkerw207: try "mount %d"
<stdin> !aptfix | arphetic
<ubotu> arphetic: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<kkosmo> stdin
<kkosmo> you know how to help me
<kkosmo> ?
<stdin> kkosmo: I'd say run memtest
<arphetic> thanks stdin :0
<the-erm> Anyone know how to get flash to use esd in firefox?
<kkosmo> ok
<kkosmo> i runing
<kkosmo> if i get an error
<parkerw207> does nothing
<kkosmo> i tell you
<stdin> kkosmo: ok
<kkosmo> but
<kkosmo> the panic
<kkosmo> is unable to mount the root fs
<the-erm> I run AudioCompress in the background, and would like to have flash use esd.
<kkosmo> ok
<kkosmo> i try memmtest
<kkosmo> sec
<arphetic> Btw, is there a way to check if there are wrongly installed programms ? Since I tried several programms, dnno which packages they include, i'd like to reinstall those ;)
<stdin> the-erm: in /etc/firefox/firefoxrc change "FIREFOX_DSP" to "FIREFOX_DSP=esddsp", that should do it
<GioS^_^> giorno a tutti
<the-erm> thanks stdin
<stdin> !it | GioS^_^
<ubotu> GioS^_^: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<stdin> the-erm: yw
<GioS^_^> ok grz
<parkerw207> right so i got what i needed working
<parkerw207> anything new and exciting in the world of linux at the moment ?
<stdin> parkerw207: beryl probably
<parkerw207> how do i instal that , thats the 3d desktop right ?
<parkerw207> i had a live distro ok knoptix and it had that
<stdin> yeah, how you install it depends on what video hardware you have
<parkerw207> i thought it was great but all the icons and stuff was a little pixalate
<parkerw207> erm how do i find out that ?
<stdin> parkerw207: in konsole run "lspci | grep Graphics"
<arphetic> Btw, why cant I change my resolution? I go to system settings -> display -> Administrator -> set new resolution. I press Ok, and it says 15 seconds before change back, but nothing has changed?
<parkerw207> ok then
<parkerw207> so now what do i do?
<stdin> parkerw207: post what it says
<stdin> !xconfig | arphetic
<ubotu> arphetic: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<stdin> arphetic: use that last command there
<parkerw207> ok but that will be a big post
<stdin> parkerw207: use pastebin then
<parkerw207> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> arphetic: or have a look here http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<parkerw207> done
<arphetic> stdin:
<arphetic> arphetic@arphetic-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<arphetic> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<arphetic>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070208124508
<Sekaab> bya @ all, im out
<stdin> arphetic: that's normal, it's fine
<arphetic> ye, but then?
<arphetic> !FixRes
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<parkerw207> ok so what do i do now?
<stdin> parkerw207: post the url
<parkerw207> ok hen
<arphetic> stdin:  didnt work tbh
<parkerw207> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4701/
<arphetic> Undetected Monitor Specs ill try that
<stdin> parkerw207: well you have an easy install as you have an intel chip. that makes things quite easy :)
<parkerw207> hehe :)
<parkerw207> so what does moi do :P
<Ayabara> anyone know how to setup bluetooth on edgy? I can't find any devices with hcitool dev
<alfatau> hello! i would want to have my home directory icon onto the desktop. how to add it? last kde's version didn't have a directory link as i could do now...
<parkerw207> one sec stdin , going afk
<kristina> hi, I connect to the internet using pppoe, and I set it up so that my pc connects automatically on boot time. once in a while it isn't able to connect (unrecognized option eth1, so I guess it can't find my modem). Is there a way to scan again for modems without rebooting?
<stdin> parkerw207: there is a howto here http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_AIGLX, all you do is modify a couple files, then install beryl. If you get stuck, or aren't sure about something, just give me a shout
<karmikaze> hrm
<karmikaze> !wifi drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wifi drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<karmikaze> i just got a pci wifi card
<karmikaze> i need everything just on download. cos i dont have internet at home
<karmikaze> i havent added new hardware apart from disks in years
<karmikaze> i wonder if its going to be easier to just reinstlal kubuntu
<karmikaze> than to faff around with drivers
<shar9313> hi all, can anybody tell me why knetwork manager fails to store wpa passwords in kwallet?
<stdin> alfatau: you just right click the desktop, choose Create New -> Link to Location (URL) and have the URL point to /home/user (where "user" is your username)
<karmikaze> youre lucky if you get wpa to work at all...
<shar9313> so how come it works flawlessly in windoze?
<karmikaze> it works flawlessly in suse
<karmikaze> its an ubuntu bug
<alfatau> stdin: thank you! bye bye
<karmikaze> i assume youve already set up wpa supplicant if youve managed to get on a wpa network at all
<Ayabara> anyone? I need bluetooth help :-)
<shar9313> suse also has the same knetworkmanager/kwallet setup?
<stdin> !bluetooth | Ayabara
<ubotu> Ayabara: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<karmikaze> it can, i use gnome with suse, but use knetworkmanager
<karmikaze> its nowt to do with your DE/WM
<Ayabara> stdin, thanks, but I tried that one. problem is I can't find any devices with hcitool dev
<stdin> Ayabara: are you sure that the device has bluetooth turned on, and/or that the bluetooth addapter on your system is working ?
<arphetic> I just changed my drivers, if it is incorrect, where can I set the backup back again? :)
<arphetic> /etc/X11 right?
<stdin> arphetic: yeah
<arphetic> ijey
<arphetic> okey
<Ayabara> stdin, It should be working. lsmod gives me a bluetooth entry. I hope it's turned on. Hmm. maybe I need to activate it in bios?
<stdin> Ayabara: I have the "bluetooth" module loaded, but I don't have a bluetooth device, so that doesn't mean anything to have it loaded. check lspci/lspcmcia/lsusb for the bluetooth device
<parkerw207> ok i am back
<parkerw207> so for this beryl ?
<parkerw207> hehe :P
<stdin> parkerw207: there is a howto here http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_AIGLX, all you do is modify a couple files, then install beryl. If you get stuck, or aren't sure about something, just give me a shout
<karmikaze> are atheros wifi cards supported under ndiswrapper or something else?
<parkerw207> thank stding
<Ayabara> stdin, aha. no bluetooth device in sight.
<parkerw207> you have been a great help
<stdin> parkerw207: that's why I'm here :)
<stdin> Ayabara: well that's the problem then
<parkerw207> stdin thanks anyway its appreicaited
<parkerw207> how do i make my text red ?:S
<karmikaze> and bit of a question with installing new pci hardware... if i put it in there is it going to be recognised at boot? or am i going to have to configure something to make my system see it
<Ayabara> stdin, yep. the device is in there, so I just gotta figure out how to turn it on...
<stdin> parkerw207: it turns red when someone says your nickname here <-- Red text
<stdin> not red :P
<parkerw207> ooo i see
<parkerw207> stdin
<parkerw207> yours dont :S
<stdin> parkerw207: I see it as red, you don't
<parkerw207> ooo lmfao
<parkerw207> i am an idiot hehe
<stdin> nah, just learning :)
<parkerw207> hehe i will do
<Ayabara> there are no stupid questions, only stupid people ;-) (south park)
<stdin> heh
<julien> UBUNTU.FR please
<Jucato> !fr | julien
<ubotu> julien: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<julien> thank you
<arphetic> odd shit with the drier lawl
<arphetic> its the right resolution now, but its kinda fucked up (well, not when signed in, but when I am on the splashscreen / login screen, I can go to left and right on the screen etc :S)
<kkosmo> stdin
<kkosmo> ?
<stdin> kkosmo ?
<kkosmo> i put out
<kkosmo> this memory
<kkosmo> and its give that
<kkosmo> error
<kkosmo> agein
<parkerw207> stdin i need help now hehe
<kkosmo> i think this error not come becouse the memory
<parkerw207> when i type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" it say command not found
<Jucato> parkerw207: kdm not gdm
<Jucato> GDM = GNOME Display Manager
<stdin> parkerw207: heh, yeah that's an Ubuntu one, KDM is the Kubuntu one :)
<parkerw207> ooo yeah
<stdin> kkosmo: maybe you damaged the ram when you installed the new stick
<Jucato> ouch
<Jucato> that's not good... :(
<kkosmo> i dont know but i rule it out
<kkosmo> and the error come to witout the ram
<kkosmo> ram be out
<stdin> kkosmo: check with only the old stick, then only the new one
<kkosmo> i check with only the old stick
<kkosmo> and its dont work
<kkosmo> and yesterdayt
<kkosmo> i check with only
<kkosmo> the old stick and its dont work
<stdin> so have you checked with only the new one?
<kkosmo> yes
<kkosmo> yesterday
<kkosmo> i give you the excectly error
<stdin> check if you can run a live cd
<kkosmo> maybe its help to you
<kkosmo> i am in live
<kkosmo> cd
<kkosmo> now
<kkosmo> [12:31]  [CTCP]  Received CTCP-VERSION reply from kkosmo: Konversation 1.0.1 (C) 2002-2006 by the Konversation team
<kkosmo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> well, then the rem should be ok
<kkosmo> so what problem
<parkerw207> oo crap lol
<stdin> kkosmo: what's the exact error?
<kkosmo> sec
<parkerw207> i dunno what just happened
<kkosmo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4703/
<parkerw207> everything went balck lol
<kkosmo> look
<parkerw207> and all i got was a play underline
<parkerw207> flashing*
<stdin> parkerw207: so you have made the changes to xorg.conf now, and restarted KDM?
<parkerw207> erm
<parkerw207> can i have the url again please
<stdin> parkerw207: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_AIGLX
<parkerw207> thanks
<parkerw207> why would it just go black ?
<kkosmo> stdin
<kkosmo> you know how to help me plz
<stdin> parkerw207: because you restarted the X server (the thing that lets you see graphics)
<parkerw207> so it was meant to ? lol
<stdin> kkosmo: have you make any other changes?
<stdin> parkerw207: yeah :)
<parkerw207> or was i meant to wait ? hehe
<kkosmo> no
<kkosmo> i dont think
<parkerw207> i didnt say it in the tutorial ! would have helped lol
<stdin> kkosmo: check /boot/grub/menu.lst to make sure it is setup right, it seems to be a a problem mounting the root partition
<kkosmo> if i give you the file
<kkosmo> in paste bin
<kkosmo> you can check it for me
<stdin> kkosmo: I don't know what device is your root tho
<parkerw207> wow beryll is great
* Jucato shakes the cube
<parkerw207> hehe
<stdin> parkerw207: hold Ctrl-Alt and click and drag :P
<parkerw207> hehe i know :P
<parkerw207> i use it on knoptix
<mneisen> Hi there, I have a problem with held-back packages. apt-get tells me that four packages (linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-386 linux-restricted-modules-generic) have been kept back, and I do not seem to be able to solve this problem. Any suggestions?
<parkerw207> or that ever its called hehe
<stdin> knoppix :P
<parkerw207> thats it :P
<stdin> parkerw207: my (current) desktop http://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shot12dz7.jpg
<parkerw207> wow thats great
<parkerw207> hey how do i open a texteditor as root ?
<kkosmo> stdin
<nodesert> sudo vim file_name
<kkosmo> all good in the menu.lst and also this error
<mneisen> parkerw207: sudo kate /etc/...
<kkosmo> comoing
<stdin> parkerw207: no, never use vim :P
<nodesert> why vim is the best
<stubs> :P vim isn't an editor it's a religion
<mneisen> Hi there, I have a problem with held-back packages. apt-get tells me that four packages (linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-386 linux-restricted-modules-generic) have been kept back, and I do not seem to be able to solve this problem. Any suggestions?
<kkosmo> stdin
<stdin> nodesert: not for a new user, or anyone who hasen't used vim before
<kkosmo> plzzz help me
<stubs> mneisen: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<parkerw207> thanks :)
<Baracuda> Hey Guys
<parkerw207> how do i save it as a script?
<stdin> kkosmo: I've never seen had that error before, so I don't know how to
<Hirvinen> stdin: Please refrain from trying to start editor wars.
<kkosmo> listen
<kkosmo> before two days
<kkosmo> i reinstall the kubuntu
<kkosmo> and this error come agein
<mneisen> stubs: Did that already, did not work.
<mneisen> Output is:
<Baracuda> newbie here, I can't make any changes in adept because another process is using it .... I don't know what the process is, can anyone help ?
<mneisen> $ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mneisen> Reading package lists... Done
<stdin> !aptfix | Baracuda
<ubotu> Baracuda: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<mneisen> Building dependency tree
<stubs> Baracuda: safest way: reboot
<mneisen> Reading state information... Done
<mneisen> Calculating upgrade... Done
<mneisen> The following packages have been kept back:
<mneisen>   linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-386
<mneisen>   linux-restricted-modules-generic
<mneisen> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<Baracuda> stdin  so it's !atpfix  adept    /
<stubs> mneisen: if the kernel works well, don't touch it. but you could explicitly install them with apt-get install linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-386
<mneisen> Baracuda: No, read what ubotu told you.
<parkerw207> hmm i am confused guys :(
<Baracuda> stubs I rebooted 3 times  still no good
<stdin> Baracuda: no, look at the message ubotu posted to you
<mneisen> stubs: The kernel upgrade comes from the security repository, so I guess I really want to install it ...
<mneisen> :-D
<Baracuda> meneisen it simply says that you can't make an changes in adept because another process is using the prog
<stubs> Baracuda: dirty hack: sudo rm /var/libg/dpkg/lock
<mneisen> !aptfix | Baracuda
<ubotu> Baracuda: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<arphetic> hwo to run a doinst.sh ?
<mneisen> Baracuda: Now read what ubotu told you
<stdin> mneisen: you can always do "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-386 linux-restricted-modules-generic"
<mneisen> !aptfix | Baracuda
<kkosmo> stdin
<kkosmo> ?
<stubs> mneisen: sounds strange.
<stubs> new kernel ... reboot
<mneisen> stubs: what exactly - the output from apt-get dist-upgrade?
<mneisen> great, stubs left the moment I talked to him ... :-D
<Baracuda> is mneisen a bot ?
<mneisen> Baracuda: No, I am not a bot, ubotu is the bot.
<mneisen> Oh my ...
<Baracuda> ok :)
<stdin> arphetic: open konsole and use: sh /path/to/dotsh.sh
<Baracuda>  sorry :)
<mneisen> No offence taken, but whta made you think that I am a bot.
<mneisen> ?
<parkerw207> dont worry i fixed it :)
<arphetic> thnx
<mneisen> stdin: thanks for the tipp using apt-get install. But I think there must be a proper way to upgrade software.
<mneisen> stdin: I repeatedly ran into this problem, not only when upgrading the kernel.
<mneisen> stdin: I think I'll try my luck with adept_notifier (which I turned off previously :-D)
<arphetic> Anyone here has Mercury installed (The Java-based jabber/msn cleint etc?)
<parkerw207> stin can i get some help quickly
<parkerw207> wont take long
<stdin> mneisen: I don't know why dist-upgrade won't work for you. you could always use aptitude, which tries harder to work out dependencies
<stdin> parkerw207: sure
<parkerw207> ok
<parkerw207> i need help with this bit , i'll pastebin it
<parkerw207> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Baracuda> mneisen is that the whole syntax ? aptfix |     that's all ?
<stdin> Baracuda: in Konsole run "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<arphetic> where can I get KDE Theme Manager or something like that (from kde-look.org maybe?)
<parkerw207> ooo actualy its ok
<parkerw207> i did it :)
<stdin> parkerw207: heh, ok :)
<parkerw207> right anything else ? new and cool to linux :P
<parkerw207> hehe
<mneisen> Baracuda; Try to concentrate. I will now tell the bot named ubotu to tell you how to fix your apt repository. Watch closely ...
<Baracuda> stdin this is what I get
<Baracuda> Cannot stat /var/lib/dpkg/lock:sudo: No such file or directory
<Baracuda> Cannot stat dpkg: No such file or directory
<Baracuda>                      USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND
<mneisen> !aptfix | Baracuda
<ubotu> Baracuda: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<mneisen> ^^
<mneisen> What you got here is an standardized answer from ubotu.
<mneisen> follow the advice.
<mneisen> if it does not work, come back.
<Baracuda> mneisen aptfix |  gave me nothing
<stdin> arphetic: Alt-F2, kcontrol -> Appearance & Themes
<parkerw207> stdin ?
<Jucato> !changethemes | arphetic
<ubotu> arphetic: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<mneisen> Baracuda: Did you see the line from the user ubotu?
<Baracuda>  I did mneisen and I entered it  and it gave me the above answer
<stdin> parkerw207: there is always something, just depends what you consider to be "cool" :P
<arphetic> ye nvm getting gnome/ubuntu >.<
<parkerw207> stdin: hmmmmm
<stdin> Baracuda: you entered : not ;
<mneisen> try inserting a space between "lock;" and "sudo dpkg"
<ForgeAus> Jucato can you help me with something
<stdin> Baracuda: use a semi-colon
<Baracuda>  now I can't even access my home folder or kaffeine  and some other applications :(
<parkerw207> what in your opinion is worth having?
<ForgeAus> kompile claims to be missing kdesu
<Jucato> ForgeAus: hm?
<ForgeAus> of course kdesu is definitely installed on my system
<ForgeAus> because I can use it
<ForgeAus> so howcome kompile in adept believes it not to be installed?
* Linux_Galore is away: Gone away for now.
<Jucato> ForgeAus: kompile is a program right?
<ForgeAus> yes
<ForgeAus> (but I was talking about the package)
<ForgeAus> kdesu is a dependancy of the package
<Jucato> let me try
<ForgeAus> really my issue is why doesn't Adept think I have kdesu installed?
<Jucato> hm...
<stdin> kdesu isn't a package, it's in kdebase-bin
<Baracuda>  still no good
<Mena> stdin, how can i complile  kopete with debug enabled
<Mena> stdin, first i had a debug then they told me that
<Jucato> ForgeAus: hold on...
<ForgeAus> if thats the case then why doesn't kdebase-bin provide the package kdesu like a virtual package?
<Mena> stdin, if it was too long tell me
<Jucato> Mena: ./configure --enable-debug=true (or full)
<Mena> jucato, thats all
<Jucato> Mena: well, that's just the part you were asking
<stdin> that should do it
<Jucato> --enable-debug=true or --enable-debug=full
<Mena> jucato , ok
<Mena> stdin, ok
<parkerw207> how come the adept icon in the corner of the desktop says it need updating even though i did update 2 secs ago
* Jucato would probably also include --prefix=/where/I/want/it/installed
<stdin> parkerw207: click it again and find out
<ForgeAus> parker depends on the packages it needed to upgrade and what SORT of update you did
<ForgeAus> (theres a diff between full update and safe udate)
<Jucato> there seems to be some problems w/ the latest kernel updates
<parkerw207> ok doing it now
<parkerw207> generic linux kernel headers
<Baracuda> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/llock:sudo dpkg --configure -a    this is what I entered and still same reply
<ForgeAus> ie kxmame is in beta and doesn't upgrade in a safe update...
<parkerw207> generi linux kernal image
<parkerw207> restricted linux modules on 386
<parkerw207> restrictred linux module for generic kernels :S
<stdin> Baracuda: again, you typed a : not a ;
<Baracuda> I tried ubuntu, kubuntu... now I think it's  perhaps time for xubuntu :)  and that doesn't work as it should do ... I'll simply give up on the buntus :)
<parkerw207> stdin: what are those files?
<Baracuda> stdin they look same in my 15" screen ..hold on I get a magnifier :)
<stdin> parkerw207: those are part of the kernel, the core of the os
<parkerw207> ok then so i need to update ?
<Baracuda> is it  ; instead of : ?
<stdin> Baracuda: yeah
<Baracuda> bloody hell!
<Baracuda>  sorry
<Mena> jucato, where to get kopete to make the debig
<Mena> debug*
<Baracuda> I swear they look the same here
<ForgeAus> bara what about kubuntu didn't work for you?
<Jucato> Mena: I don't know
<parkerw207> stdin : do i need to upgrade them ?
<stdin> parkerw207: yeah, if the update notifier won't do it, then you should be able to in the adept package manager
<Mena> jucato, ok
<Baracuda> ForgeAus it's what I'm using now
<Jucato> Mena: ask in #kopete
<Mena> ok
<ForgeAus> from what I can see it is working
<Jucato> Mena: oh wait... why do you need to enable debug?
<parkerw207> stdin : it just says they are upgradable
<ForgeAus> at least your able to run an irc client which I assume is konversation
<parkerw207> request : no change
<Baracuda> ForgeAus what version are you running ?
<ForgeAus> version of kubuntu? edgy eft
<parkerw207> can i only install one at a time ?
<Mena> jucato, in the debug they one of there ask me to copy the output of that
<parkerw207> its say BREAK in big read writtin when i select request upgrade
<stdin> parkerw207: what if you do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in konsole ?
<Baracuda>  6.10 or 6.06 ?
<Jucato> Mena: hold on
<Mena> jucato, ok bec i had a problem with the adrres book
<ForgeAus> edgy is 6.10 dapper is 1.06
<ForgeAus> grr 6.06
<ForgeAus> I think...
<Baracuda> same here then
<ForgeAus> I don't kno wmuch about dapper
<ForgeAus> feisty will be 7.06
<Jucato> Mena: why Kopete? it might be a bug in kaddressbook?
<parkerw207> stdin : it says this
<parkerw207> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<MDCore> won't feisty be 7.04 ?
<Baracuda>  I downloaded the amd64  version and wasn't happy, so I tried the *86  .. which i'm using now
<ForgeAus> MDCore, they're changing the release date?
<keb> parkerw207 i have the same problems
<stdin> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<MDCore> ForgeAus: sorry.. I saw a note this morning about a release... ah there we go
<MDCore> dankie ubotu
<parkerw207> keb : i wont why it is :S
<Mena> jucato, no i tell them i had a problem with kopete to get the my firends list info......do you think that bec of kadresbook
<ForgeAus> interesting
<keb> i try to update a lot of things and they're all broken
<parkerw207> stdin : any ideas ?
<keb> i use dapper as well
<ForgeAus> my apologies... 7.04...
<Mena> jucato, bec i lready added info to them while using yahoo massneger
<stdin> parkerw207: I'm just experimenting on my edgy system for you now :P
<Mena> already*
<Jucato> Mena: depends. anyway, who are those asking for the copy of the backtrace (debug)
<parkerw207> thank you very much!
<ForgeAus> I can't seem to install the .deb from yahoo for yahoo messenger
<stdin> ForgeAus: missing deps?
<keb> hm.. anyways, is there any way to have glibc 2.4 on ubuntu?
<ForgeAus> um some file.... ssl.so or something can't remember
<Mena> jucato, in the site http://bugs.kde.org
<Mena> jucato, Some one reply and told me do that
<keb> autoconf2.13 stdin
<Baracuda>  ForgeAus I haven't reached that stage yet .. i am now trying to run what ever application came with the version :)  so consider yourself lucky :)
<Mena> jucato, do you need his name
<Jucato> Mena: can you give me the link?
<parkerw207> stdin : i still cant get kdethememanager
<stdin> ForgeAus: have you tried "sudo apt-get -f install" after trying to install the deb
<Mena> jucato, ok
<Mena> jucato, http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=140961
<ForgeAus> um after? I't didn't install
<Baracuda> !Success the syntax  seems to have worked  :)  cheers guys
<ForgeAus> I have to do it before
<keb> and lot of KDE upgrades, yes, basically almost all KDE upgrades
<ForgeAus> anyway my apt-get is already fixed
<Jucato> parkerw207: Alt+F2, type in "kcontrol" then go to Appearance & Themes -> Theme Manager
<ForgeAus> no errors anymore
<christine_> hi. do anyone know how I can get a hold of a screensaver, I think is called "fuzzy flakes"?
<parkerw207> ooo my fualt sorry
<Baracuda> I installed automatix and it failed I think it's the reason I am having all these problems, it's a buggy software I think
<Jucato> Mena: ok hold on a second
<stdin> another automatix victim
<Mena> jucato, take your time
<keb> hm.. is it bad to use the sources.list from http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper ?
<parkerw207> is beagle any good ?
<Jucato> Mena: let's see if we can do something so that you won't have to compile
<Mena> jucato, okay
<Baracuda> Question if an application is broken in adept, what is the best practice .. to uninstall it or to reinstall it ?
<Jucato> compiling something like Kopete will not be easy
<Mena> jucato, ok
<ForgeAus> ahh interesting command: xrandr -s 0
<ForgeAus> resets screen res ... the guys at winehq told me... not sure if wine is required tho
<Baracuda> ForgeAus is wine working stable with kubuntu ?
<stdin> wine isn't "stable" on anything
<xsacha> hah
<Baracuda> lol
<xsacha> fixme: this worked on the devs computer
<keb> Baracuda wine is working fine for me on ubuntu
<parkerw207> what is wine?
<parkerw207> well i know what it is
<parkerw207> how do i use it ?
<Jucato> !wine | parkerw207
<ubotu> parkerw207: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<parkerw207> thanks
<MDCore> parkerw207: wine app.exe
* Jucato is getting impatient at apt...
<MDCore> is the quickest way to run it
<ForgeAus> wine seems to work for me
<ForgeAus> I'm not entirely certain I'd call it stable tho...
<keb> anyone knows the solution why are the links in sources.list from http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper broken?
<xsacha> sudo linux32 wine iexplorer.exe http://www.site.com/test.html
<ForgeAus> cxoffice is another good way to get ie for linux
<keb> who wants crappy ie for linux? o.O
<parkerw207> MDCore: wine app.exe ?
<Jucato> there's also ies4linux
<ForgeAus> yup
<ForgeAus> cxoffice isn't free btw
<ForgeAus> neither is cedega but somehow I managed to get them both
<keb> aww.. no on has any idea why man cannot upgrade anything in ubuntu??
<ForgeAus> keb that sounds strange
<ForgeAus> upgrading should work in ubuntu from what I gather
<keb> most links are broken in sources.list
<ForgeAus> keb then try switchinh mirrors
<Jucato> Mena: I'm trying to install something to check if you this will work without you having to compile Kopete to give them what they're asking for
<ForgeAus> gggrrr switching
<Jucato> but it's taking time
<sorush20> after a reboot my kubuntu box is not starting into kdm.. even when i do sudo kdm I don't see it happening.. I just see the black and white login terminal. any ideas what I can do?
<Mena> jucato, okay
<Mena> jucato, no problem
<Baracuda>  Question ! what should I do with broken installations in adept ?   is it beeter to reinstall or remove then install ?
<sorush20> did I miss anything
<keb> ForgeAus where can i find working mirrors?
<MDCore> Baracuda: remove then re-install imho
<Baracuda> ok MDcore  thanks
<MDCore> sorush20: no. what did you install, uninstall ?
<ForgeAus> keb try checking help.ubuntu.com
<sorush20> I didn't install or uninstall anything
<ForgeAus> if you try to download it it should show a list of mirrors
<sorush20> MDCore: at least I can remember not installing or uninstalling
<keb> thx
<ForgeAus> (or perhaps try planetmirror? there's bound to be ubuntu there)
<MDCore> sorush20: ok. did you do any updates or anything ?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<sorush20> MDCore: no
<MDCore> sorush20: sorry just going through the basic questions.
* mode/#kubuntu [+d *PAPATYA*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<MDCore> sorush20: k.
<sorush20> MDCore: thanks
<ForgeAus> I suggest keeping with the official distro repositories tho
<MDCore> sorush20: so kdm just drops you back to the prompt ? no error messages or anything ?
<sorush20> that is right
<Jucato> sorush20: what happens when you run "startx"?
<sorush20> actually it dosent' drop there I press alt f1 to get there
<sorush20> I have to go and do it and come back
<Jucato> did you just recently install some nvidia drivers?
<MDCore> sorush20: ah... so alt-F7 gives you what ? a blank screen ?
<mneisen> Hi there, I have a problem with held-back packages. apt-get tells me that four packages (linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-386 linux-restricted-modules-generic) have been kept back, and I do not seem to be able to solve this problem. Any suggestions?
<stdin> yeah, seen that a lot lately
<Hobbsee> mneisen: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Jucato> Mena: hm.... not sure if this will really work... install "kdenetwork-dbg". then run kopete from Konsole. it wil spit out some messages in Konsole. wait for kopete to be fully loaded then copy those messages and put them in the bug report
<keb> ForgeAus from help.ubuntu.com there is nothing to download
<mneisen> stdin: what strikes me as odd is that I can already see the packages in the repository.
<mneisen> Hobbsee: Tried that, didnt work.
<mneisen> The packages are held back.
<Jucato> Hobbsee: there seems to be some problems with that... it's the 3rd time I've seen it today. including mine
<Mena> jucato, okay
<Hobbsee> Jucato: cant do anything with "doesnt work"
<stdin> mneisen: can you see linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic tho?
<Mena> jucato, so they will know th eproblem throught this
<Mena> problem*
<Jucato> Mena: hopefully
<Hobbsee> Jucato: if someone actually pastebinned some errors though, that might help
<Mena> jucato, ok
<Jucato> Hobbsee: dang... too bad I kinda "resolved" mine... :(
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> !doesn't work | mneisen
<ubotu> mneisen: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ForgeAus> ok keb try www.ubuntu.com
<ForgeAus> the download link
<bXi> is it possible to get glx stuff on a gforce 2?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: dist-upgrade just says that packages are held back
<Hobbsee> mneisen: if you could pastebin the stuff about dist-upgrading, like all the errors you get, then that would help
<Jucato> Hobbsee: it seems to be something related to linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17.11-generic
<Hobbsee> Jucato: still not enough info. did you try installing the held back packages manually?
<stdin> apt-get install linux-image-generic shows "linux-image-generic: Depends: linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic but it is not installable" and apt-get install linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic shows "E: Package linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic has no installation candidate"
<ForgeAus> if you have edgy try 6.10 links
* Hobbsee wonders if they didnt build.
<ForgeAus> if you have dapper try 6.06 links
<Jucato> Hobbsee: there ^^^
<Jucato> exactly like that
<Jucato> (what stdin said)
<Hobbsee> stdin: oh fun.
* Hobbsee checks launchpad
<Hobbsee> stdin: which arch?
<stdin> looks like the binary packages aren't available yet
<stdin> Hobbsee: x86
<Jucato> I "resolved" it by using aptitude and removing the metapackages (linux-generic)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ouch.
<Jucato> yeah, ouch :)
<Jucato> I will try to install stuff to reproduce the exact errors :)
<Hobbsee> darned sparc.
<mneisen> Hobbsee: The interesting thing is, that AFAICS the deb-files are in the reps on security.ubuntu.com
<sorush20> I have a lot of errors on my root partition..
<Hobbsee> mneisen: for most arches, yes.
<sorush20> I need to know what to do..
<mneisen> for my arch (i386)!
<Hobbsee> no wait.  for all arches.
<sorush20> I was told to run fsck manually but now I've fixed more than 20 errors and still no use
<sorush20> I keep getting error and I keep getting asked to clear flags.. which I keep saying no
<sorush20> but for fixing I keepsaying yes..
<ForgeAus> Jucato did you find out about Kompile? did I miss your message? (you said to hold on)
<sorush20> any idea how I can automate the fsck and fix?
<Hobbsee> mneisen: interesting.  you can ignore the kept back packages, btw
<Baracuda> Anyone here using a dvb-t card with kaffeine ?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: not yet... I'm also investigating that
<ForgeAus> ok kewl
<ForgeAus> no problem
<Jucato> Hobbsee: you have an idea about that one? "kompile: Depends: kdesu which is a virtual package."
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yeah, fixed in feisty
<Hobbsee> Jucato: needs to depend on kdebase, iirc
<Jucato> so only in feisty?
<ForgeAus> Jucato it is a virtual one?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: ^^^
<Hobbsee> yeah.  fix didnt have time for edgy
<mneisen> Hobbsee: Yes, ignoring a problem always makes it go away ... :-D
<Jucato> okie dokie. :)
<ForgeAus> IC
<Hobbsee> if we'd had more people fixing unmet deps in edgy, then more things would have been fixed
<Hobbsee> mneisen: in the case of mirror problems and such, yes it does, actually :)
<mneisen> Hobbsee: honestly, if there is a security-related upgrade to the *kernel* and its drivers, I want to install it ASAP.
<Jucato> Hobbsee: true true... I'm trying to speed up my "training" as fast as I can :P
<mneisen> Hobbsee: oic
<ForgeAus> um Jucato but I do actually have the dependancy right? it sjust that the package says its not there because it can't find it...
<Jucato> ForgeAus: it's a bug. you have what is *actually* needed. but the package points to the wrong dependency
<ForgeAus> (because nothing tells it that it provides kdesu)
<Jucato> (meaning you can't install it on Edgy...)
<Jucato> at least, not that way...
<ForgeAus> is there another way?
<parkerw207> anyone here use beryl ?
<Hobbsee> mneisen: got edgy-proposed enabled?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: dunno...
<Hobbsee> parkerw207: try #beryl
<ForgeAus> or can I tell it to ignore the dependancy in this case??
<sorush20> help pleaes someone
<Jucato> parkerw207: or #ubuntu-effects
<mneisen> Hobbsee: never heard of edgy-proposed.
<ForgeAus> since its safe...
<mneisen> Hobbsee: got a link
<mneisen> !edgy-proposed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edgy-proposed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<parkerw207> thanks
<sebbar_> hi, is it possible to disable the "has joined channel", "has left server" and so on messages in konversation?
<mneisen> !proposed
<Jucato> sebbar_: yes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proposed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mneisen> parkerw207: I use beryl, it is great.
<Jucato> sebbar_: Settings -> Configure Konversation -> Behavior -> Chat Window
<Mena> jucato, to run kopete just type kopete right
<sebbar_> Jucato: do you know how to do it?
<Hobbsee> mneisen: hrm.  can you put apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.17 into !pastebin and give us teh link, please?
<ForgeAus> mneisen its just another repo like edgy-updates and edgy itself..
<Jucato> Mena: yes
<Mena> jucato, ok
<mneisen> ForgeAus: More like a series I think.
<ForgeAus> kinda yeah
<ForgeAus> a repo itself is a collection
<sebbar_> Jucato: tnx
<Jucato> edgy-proposed: where packages are first uploaded and tested before they are put in the official repos, afaik
<mneisen> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Mena> jucato, its take time to load the full debug
<ForgeAus> edgy edgy-secuirty edgy-backports edgy-proposed ... is there any others?
<mneisen> Hobbsee: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4711/ - but I think you won't like it one bit ... :-D
<Hobbsee> heh
<jay> I installed the 8.3.0 fglrx driver from alberto's guide but it keeps on loading up 8.28 and failing
<Hobbsee> mneisen: sorry, linux-source-2.6.17
* Hobbsee should really go to bed
<Hobbsee> jay: i suggest you ask the guy who wrote the guide, as he knows the most about it
<hbi> hi how do you do apt-get through a proxy
<Jucato> Hobbsee: shouldn't you give apt-cache policy the exact package name?
<mneisen> Hobbsee: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4713/
<Jucato> ah ok
<Hobbsee> Jucato: um, yeah.  but the packagename was worng
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato>  2.6.17.1-10.34 0        500 http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security/main Packages
<mneisen> 500 -> Internal Server Error ?
<Jucato> no
<Hobbsee> mneisen: no, priority
<Hobbsee> um, okay, interesting.
<Hobbsee> seeing as that was uploaded on the 26th of october.
<ForgeAus> Hobbsee seems like *most* of the dependancies in edgy are met anyway...
<Baracuda> Is the troubleshooting messages stored with Uboto available somewhere ? I wanna get they  seems very useful
<stdin> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Hobbsee> ForgeAus: most, yes.
<ForgeAus> a few bash-shell related ones and one kdesu dependancy (Kompile) is all that i've come across that aren't met
<Baracuda> brilliant :)
<Baracuda>  i'm bookmarking those
<Mena> JUCATO, how much of time i hav to waite to give thema full debug you think
<chepenguin> hi i need help how dou you apt-get throuhg a proxy?
<Jucato> Mena: huh? is it still producing messages in Konsole? it should have stopped already
<bobleny> Could someone please help me? Every time I try to login to the computer I get this message, "Could not start kstartupconfig. Check you installation." This happend after I tried to change the privilages of "Test file" in "/home/bob" I think I accedentlly clicked on the background resulting in me accedentlly changing the privilages on the "/home/bob" directory. How do I fix this?
<Mena> jucato, i dont when i saw it i found more line have beec out
<Mena> lines*
<Jucato> beec?
<mneisen> Hobbsee: Any suggestions?
<Jucato> mneisen: ignore it for the meantime, I suppose...
<stdin> bobleny: try "chmod 755 /home/bob"
<Mena> jucato, i will take what have been out and paste it ...thanks for your help
<Jucato> ok
<Mena> jucato, ok
<Baracuda> bye guys and thanks for the help
<bobleny> Ok. Could you also tell me how to change the privilages to the other folder too? I want it so that Inorder to open the file, You have to type a password in.
<Cuddles_in_KY> morning folks.
<Draxer> Hey all... I am running dual display and cannot place icons on the secound display... Been looking around forums and found nothing so far. Any one know about this??
<stdin> bobleny: that would be encryption, not permissions
<Draxer> Hey all... I am running dual display and cannot place icons on the secound display... Been looking around forums and found nothing so far. Any one know about this??
<Draxer> Good morning! :)
<Cuddles_in_KY> question. there are updates waiting according to adept-updater, but if i select any of them, i get a ''break'' warning. any way to fix this?
<chepenguin> hi i need help how dou you apt-get throuhg a proxy?
<stdin> Cuddles_in_KY: yeah, it's a known issue, just sit tight for now
<bobleny> Well, I was told permissions could do what I want. root will still be able to access it, but no one else can...
<Cuddles_in_KY> stdin, that's all i needed to know, thanks.
<stdin> bobleny: if you want them to put in a pass, then they'll need to use sudo
<ForgeAus> does linux have IPX networking?
<stdin> !ipx
<ubotu> ipx: utilities to configure the kernel ipx interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.6-3 (edgy), package size 35 kB, installed size 172 kB
<stdin> seems so :)
<ForgeAus> um whats the packages name?
<ForgeAus> ipx?
<stdin> I think it's ipx
<Lynoure> bobleny: and if you let them use sudo, be careful to configure it, or they can remove that limitation and wreck havok in addition
<ForgeAus> erm thats not it
<ForgeAus> according to adept ipx is a package that provides yahoo messenger support for jabber
<stdin> huh? apt-cache show ipx shows this http://pastebin.ca/345399
<Knightlust> my apologies to all, but I need to ask permission... may I post an off-topic link since, i guess, it concerns us too
<ForgeAus> hmmm that looks good
<stdin> maybe #kubuntu-offtopic would be a better place, Knightlust
<ForgeAus> the pastebin does... so whys myadept showing the wrong package?
<Knightlust> oh yeah, i forgot about that channel, thanks stdin
<ForgeAus> ahh fixed
<keb> anyone knows how can i have glibc2.4 on ubuntu?
<keb> if i'm correct libc6 contains the same elements for ubuntu than glibc for other dists
<bobleny> Stdin, I'm really the only user for this computer, but sometimes my friends and family use this computer when they come over. As a result, I only have one account on the machine, mine. I am the only person who know's the password to get into my account or become root. I would like to place my sensitive files in a folder under "/home/bob/Top Secret", where in order to open the folder you need to type in the root password. Can I not do this with permision
<ForgeAus> its bigger than glibc2.4 on kubuntu
<ForgeAus> its like 2.8.2 or somethng
<yogi> Sombody... please!  Cron will run EVERYTHING EXCEPT FOR APT job! :-(
<keb> i cannot install any glibc for ubuntu
<stdin> bobleny: not if they are using your user account, the only way is with encryption
<bobleny> OK, thanks.
<yogi> bye, then...  :-\ lol
<ForgeAus> keb thats because you probably already have it
<ForgeAus> its likely to be provided by another package
<parkerw207> can you get itunes for linux?
<bobleny> Thanks again bye.
<keb> Forgeaus `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by /home/keb/progz/mangos/bin/realmd)
<keb> sry for little a..
<stdin> parkerw207: no, at least not native
<parkerw207> stdin : ooo it ok i dont need it
<elcuco> hi, i am getting 3 updates in adpet, but i canot install them (linux-image*). whats wrong? anyone else seeing this?
<parkerw207> ye[
<parkerw207> i get 4
<darkserver3> hi there!!!
<stdin> elcuco: yeah, it's a known issue, just sit tight for now
<parkerw207> what does it mean by break ?
<parkerw207> stdin that was for you :P
<elcuco> stdin: where can i read about this? any newsletter of something?
<darkserver3> hey... in unix how can i go back to my last system configuration
<parkerw207> stdin: when i request instal it says in red letter , break
<stdin> elcuco: you can't, because we only just found it :P
<elcuco> ok.
<stdin> parkerw207: it's because the dependencies aren't available
<keb> parkerw207 i found maybe solution for that, check sources.list if it has any repos with edgy at the end
<keb> i have now problems only with
<keb> deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ dapper free non-free
<keb> deb-src http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ dapper free non-free
<keb> some of these cannot be accessed, now everything else works
<keb> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper
<keb> check here
<keb> look for sources.list in searching
<stdin> that's for dapper, not edgy
<keb> yes
<keb> oops, if he has edgy, he has to check the edgy part
<keb> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy for edgy
<parkerw207> stdin : how do i do that
<stdin> parkerw207: do what ?
<keb> hm.. for example sudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list
<keb> and replace ur sources.list with that on the page
<stdin> or just use source-o-matic
<stdin> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<keb> even with dapper?
<stdin> works will all versions
<parkerw207> stdin : check the file
<stdin> looks ok
<Mena> JUCATO, if i was updating and i had a packedge kept back   how to update
<keb> ehh.. when i upgrade to edgy, will it make me much trouble?
<Jucato> Mena: if it's saying something like linux-headers or linux-image being held back, you'll have to wait for a while. still being fixed
<Mena> JUCATO, yes i had those linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic
<Jucato> Mena: yes, you'll have to wait... they're still fixing that
<Mena> JUCATO, ok
<soulrider> hey Jucato
<soulrider> whats up
<Jucato> not much :)
<keb> is it troublesome to ugrade from dapper to edgy?
<ForgeAus> !ies4linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ies4linux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> ForgeAus: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<ForgeAus> thanx someone from wineh1 wanted it
<ForgeAus> grrr hq
<keb> ehh.. when i upgrade to edgy, will it make me much trouble?
<arphetic> No, I heard it wont
<slyfox> Does anyone here runs latest Kubuntu Feisty ?
<Jucato> !feisty | slyfox
<ubotu> slyfox: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<slyfox> Jucato: It is just that because of my problem I think I have to reinstall Kubuntu, and I though maybe get the latest Feisty alpha if it is stable for basic applicaitons
<slyfox> Jucato: that is the problem http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2621303#post2621303
<Jucato> slyfox: depends on what you would consider "stable" and "basic". better ask in #ubuntu+1 about Feisty's status
<raeez>  can somebody tell me how stop my kde from crashing (from xgl - using an ati card) whenever i press shift-backspace?
<BluesKaj> slyfox, why not just stick with edgy ...you'll spend alot less time trying configure your hardware etc , that you already have setup ...the "if it ain't broke don't fix it " philosphy :)
<slyfox> BluesKaj: If you can please help me: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2621303#post2621303
<keb> BluesKaj, is it against this "policy" to ugrade to edgy from dapper?
<keb> ^^
<chavo> raeez, run this xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace BackSpace" on KDE startup
<raeez> chavo thanks, is there any way to make that permanent?
<BluesKaj> no keb , it's your choice , but if yer a noob who has a difficult time with edgy , upgrading to fiesty is more difficult still
<keb> i'm a noob ^^
<chavo> raeez, put it in a script, put the script in ~/.kde/Autostart then chmod +x it
<keb> but i need glibc2.4 to run something
<slyfox> BluesKaj: any ideas?
<parkerw207> i am off cya x
* parkerw207 is listening to Into the West by ~Soundtrack on Lord of the Rings: Return of the King [Amarok] 
<Jucato> it's not the upgrade itself that is difficult. feisty isn't in a state where it's recommended for stable day to day use
<parkerw207> oops
<parkerw207> hehe
<raeez> chavo, does the script have to have an extension (im not too savvy with scripts :( )
<chavo> no, just put #!/bin/bash on first line then the other command
<chavo> you can name it whatever i just named mine xmodmap
<moneo_> hi, for some reason pressing delete in firefox doesn't go back in history by one on my fresh install of kubuntu 6.10, how can I change this back to normal?
<soulrider> hi
<soulrider> has anyone here ever used gimpShop ?
<chavo> soulrider, long time ago yes
<soulrider> chavo: how is it >?
<raeez> can photoshop be run from linux with wine?
<soulrider> raeez: id rather not
<chavo> well all it does is rearrange the menus and make the shortcuts to be like phototshop
<moneo_> raeez, yep.
<raeez> soulrider: i use it professionally.... :(
<raeez> why not? If i may ask?
<raeez> compatibility?
<chavo> I've never been a photoshop user anyway so it didn't interest me
<moneo_> raeez, It works fine under wine
<soulrider> yeah, i heard not everything works
<soulrider> it does?
<chavo> raeez, 7 is the latest version that works reliably in wine
<moneo_> well no, you may have to tweak this and that
<BluesKaj> !recofigure X | slyfox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recofigure x - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> slyfox,
<soulrider> !xorg | slyfox
<ubotu> slyfox: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<BluesKaj> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<moneo_> BluesKaj, Was that to me?
<slyfox> BluesKaj: ok, let me do it now
<moneo_> oh nvm.
<BluesKaj> no moneo_
<slyfox> BluesKaj: reconfigure it and then reintsall video driver again?
<jay> I got my drivers partially working (8.3.2)... fglrx fails to load though bcoz the system deletes fglrx.ko from /lib/modules/$(uname -r) when fglrx is blacklisted. If I copy it back there and restart the server, fglrx loads nicely. I've tried depmod -ae after copying the file and restarting GDM. that doesn't work
<BluesKaj> no just reconfig X ,
<slyfox> BluesKaj: problem with this is that I do not know the asnwers to all the questions. FOr example I have nvidia, what should I choose for my X driver? vesa or vga or what?
<BluesKaj> vesa
<slyfox> BluesKaj: there are also choices of nvidia and nv   maybe these?
<BluesKaj> yes slyfox
<slyfox> BluesKaj: use kernel framebuffer device interface ?
<kai> can some tell me where to get Macromedia Support?
<slyfox> kai: ubuntuforums.org ?
<kai> does it even work 100%
<Skrot> Flash?
<kai> I tried it and I was unable to go to the halo3 site
<kai> yea
<yotux> has anyone ever used mozilla llighting?
<Skrot> kai: URL for the site?
<kai> www.halo3.com
<Skrot> kai: Works here. You've probably got flash 7
<Skrot> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<cntb> !migrate
<kai> is there something more I need to do inorder to get it work other than install it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about migrate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Skrot> There's not really a lot of info on that page though, kai
<cntb> !find migrate
<ubotu> File migrate found in xen-utils-3.0
<kai> there should be a flas animation that doens't pop up on my box
<Skrot> kai: Just a button redirecting to http://halo3.com/index2.html
<kai> wel there was one
<kai> Is there anything I can for streaming movie from YouTube or anything like that?
<stdin> YouTube uses flash
<kai> well the thing I can't stream anything
<Skrot> kai: You need to enable dapper-backports or edgy-backports (whichever one of them you use), and install the package flashplugin-nonfree
<eriklo> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<cntb> !initramfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initramfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cntb> !mkinitramfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkinitramfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kai> Like Y! there strreaming video, and it never loads for me
<cntb> where were the instructions for migrating image of ubuntu installation
<cntb> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<yotux> kai -> what are you trying to view on yahoo
<kai> just the videos
<yotux> music ?
<kai> I do have the flas player nonfree plugin
<kai> Like it has Y! news videos
<Skrot> kai: I think you need to update it if you've got version 7.
<yotux> I've never tired that.  yahoo used java to link to there WMV powered videos I believe
<ByronFortescue> sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kai> update what?
<Skrot> kai: update flash
<Skrot> Do what ByronFortescue said and make sure you've got backports enabled
<Skrot> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<kai> Well I have the latest flash
<Jucato> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<kai> Argh
<stdin> kai: check what "about:plugins" says in firefox
<kai> Yea, I will, I just wanted some guidance on that
<kai> I have to go to work :(
<kai> Thanx for all your help tho
<danychouinard> hello. my adept updater tells me that some  package have updates available but I cannot install them.  what does that mean?
<ByronFortescue> Does it state why you cannot install them?
<Jucato> danychouinard: there's currently a problem with that. try to ignore it will they're fixing it :)
<Jucato> presuming the held back packages are linux-headers- or linux-image-
<danychouinard> thks
<danychouinard> that is right.
<yeniklasor> hello
<danychouinard> and I'm having issues with my nx6125 laptop was hoping they would fixed my shutting down lockup.  I guess i'll have to wait ;)
<yeniklasor> My sound blaster live sound card don't work with kubuntu
<yeniklasor> Anyone know how to solve
<ForgeAus> ymm I just met another unmet edgy dependancy
<ByronFortescue> !soundblaster
<ubotu> soundblaster is If you need help with setting up your soundblaster card, then visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth
<ForgeAus> linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic
<magical_trevsky> if I use rm to delete a symlink, it'll delete the symlink, rather than all the stuff the symlink links to, right?
<yeniklasor> OK I'm checking
<ByronFortescue> yes
<ForgeAus> so linux-*-generic / modules says it breaks
<stdin> ForgeAus: yeah, it's all the 2.6.17-11 kernel stuff
<stdin> (except meta packages)
<stdin> which is the problem
<pfein> any EVDO / usbserial users around?
<Danker> Hi
<Danker> How should i recover file which i have NOW deleted?
<karmikaze> hey whats the command that gets available updated packages? cos apt-get update isnt making my little task bar icon go away
<karmikaze> how did you delete it Danker?
<Danker> In KDE bypassing trash bin
<karmikaze> gone
<Danker> Delete command
<karmikaze> you can check the hidden files in the directory with konqueror
<karmikaze> see if it was salvaged
<karmikaze> but kinda doubtful as you used delete
<Danker> What about dd command?
<karmikaze> dunno  what dd is
<ByronFortescue> karmikaze: first do apt-get update, then do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<stdin> once you delete a file from an ext3 filesystem, it's really difficult to get it back, sometimes impossible
<Danker> even with dd?
<karmikaze> cheers ByronFortescue
<caris_mere> if I start my computer when not connected to the network, I have to restart the computer to access internet once I do connect
<karmikaze> caris_mere: wifi or ethernet?
<stdin> Danker: what part of the disk are you going to dd ? do you know the location the file was stored on the disk?
<karmikaze> and you shouldnt have to
<caris_mere> karmikaze: ethernet
<Danker> I know there is only a way of recovering files with dd
<Danker> Dont know how :)
<karmikaze> i dunno how ubuntu does it but i used to do /etc/init.d/eth0 restart
<Danker> its a home partition :)
<mbhappy> karmikaze: apt-get dist-updgrade won't work i'm guessing the 2 packages are linux-image-386 and linux-restricted-modules-386
<karmikaze> dunno what ubuntu does instead of that
<karmikaze> hrm dunno mbhappy
<mbhappy> there seems to be a problem on the repositories
<karmikaze> lemme see what its doing
<caris_mere> karmikaze: thanks
<stdin> Danker: you'd have to grep for a part of the file you deleted from the disk then find it's location, then dd that part of the disk in to a file, that's assuming that the file is in one piece, or you'll have to grep for the other parts and append the to the file
<karmikaze> nrrr my adept_updater doesnt work with my http_proxy ENV variable
<mbhappy> linux-image-386 and linux-restricted-modules-386 on my 2 pcs here both require kernel 2.6.15-28-386 but the latest showing on the repositores is 2.6.15.27
<mbhappy> so they cannot upgrade
<stdin> caris_mere: it's "sudo /etc/init.d/network restart"
<karmikaze> yeah its the headers etc
<karmikaze> youre right mbhappy
<stdin> mbhappy: yeah, it's a known issue, just sit tight for now, it's being fixed
<mbhappy> cheers :D
<karmikaze> how do you get adept to work on a proxy?
<Danker> Could you show command i should i use google?
<stdin> mbhappy: ignore me :)
<karmikaze> it doesnt like the env variable
<caris_mere> stdin: thanks, it was nothing big, but nice to have "fixed"
<karmikaze> brb
<stdin> Danker: I've never done it, so I don't know the exact commands, but just google for "recover OR undelete files ext3", and see http://batleth.sapienti-sat.org/projects/FAQs/ext3-faq.html#undelete
<eddie> hey all! I was just wondering if there is a linux equivalent of virtual pc?
<munk3h> Anyone here had trouble with Tomboy not displaying it's tray icon?
<stdin> eddie: you have a few choices, qemu, vmware, VirtualBox
<eddie> cool thanks
<stdin> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<stdin> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<stdin> !VirtualBox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<stdin> gotta love that bot :)
<stdin> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<karmikaze> bk!
<crazy_penguin> Hello to all!
<stdin> Danker: found this, it may help http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/10/30/1652211
<munk3h> Anyone here know why #xubuntu is full of people but no one answers
<Danker> thanks
<OnMeriteMieux> lol?
<yeniklasor> I couldn't work my sound blaster sound card :(
<danychouinard> munk3h, I guess its because they run slower computer   lol
<munk3h> hehe
<munk3h> danychouinard: you use Tombiy?
<munk3h> *Tomboy
<yeniklasor> system is showing my onboard and creative 5.1 card but my 5.1 card don't have sound
<danychouinard> guess not, i don't know what it s
<yeniklasor> is there any configuration?
<ubuntu_> hi
<yeniklasor> hi
<munk3h> oh. It's a mono applet that gives you sticky notes. But it works a bit like a wiki too
<ubuntu_> is xorg.conf from dapper livecd usable in edgy?
<ubuntu_> i only want to copy settings about my monitor
<danychouinard> munk3h, and it add todo item to the evolution.  doesn't seems bad
<stdin> ubuntu_: sure, it doesn't really change much from version to version
<ubuntu_> stdin: if i only copy to edgy xorg.conf monitor part will i be able to change resolution?
<munk3h> danychouinard: My problem is when I start it, the tray icon doesn't appear in xfce. I found a bug filed for similar problem in kubuntu.
<stdin> ubuntu_: yeah, as long as the name of the monitor is the same, or you can just reconfigure the server and make a new xorg.conf
<ubuntu_> well monitor is same but is enough to do sudo dkpg --reconfigure xorg.cong ?
<andy> how easy can I switch between normal ubuntu and kubuntu?
<andy> can I have them both paralell running and just selecting whichever I like?
<munk3h> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop I think
<timster> Very, they just use differnt windows managagers
<yeniklasor> OMG ubuntu dont work with my sound card :(
<stdin> ubuntu_: i would use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh"
<slyfox_> is there an expert here, I really need one to help me with this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2621303#post2621303
<tier1972> hey ihr buben meine radeon mobility funktioniert! danke fr den vesa tipp!!!
<stdin> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ubuntu_> stdin:  and this will also install my ati card drivers?
<tier1972> jetzt luft sogar fglrx unter 1280x800
<tier1972> ihr seit die besten :-)))
<stdin> ubuntu_: if you mean the binary drivers, then no, you'll have to install them if you want it
<ubuntu_> stdin: flgrx or wat is that called i mean
<stdin> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<munk3h> andy:It's just a matter of logging out and changing your session.
<ubuntu_> cause on i dapper i had them installed by default
<andy> munk3h, ok :)
<munk3h> andy: after it's installed that is
<stdin> ubuntu_: you would have the open source driver, but not the binary one
<munk3h> Then when you login it'll ask you if you want KDE to be your default. Then it's up to you how you go from there
<andy> munk3h, ok :) I guess beryl and xgl isnt dependant on kde or gnome, is it?
<AHinMaine> slyfox: so do what is your current kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dognews> how can I install qt 4.2.2 on edgy?
<munk3h> I'm not sure how these things will behave. I have aiglx and beryl availabe to me in gnome, and I also use xubuntu-desktop. It's not given me any problems
<stdin> dognews: maybe, if you compiled it, but it's not exactly reccommended
<stdin> andy: xgl is just a replacement to the X server, works with any environment, and beryl is just a window manager, it also works on any environment
<munk3h> andy: I'm off now. Hope you like kde
<dognews> stdin: there are no official packages somewhere?
<stdin> dognews: no, it's still being developed, you'll have to get the svn version
<ubuntu_> stdin: so should i install binary ones or OSS ?
<TowerClimber> Has anyone worked with the dual head setup of feisty fawn?
<stdin> ubuntu_: you only need the binary ones if you need dri or xgl
<stdin> TowerClimber: #ubuntu+1 is the place to ask
<TowerClimber> thanks
<ubuntu_> stdin: well  is ati radeon 9600 pro 128 mb capable of running xgl without problems?
<geek_> some geman here that knows about kismet and a hawking usb wifi dish?
<Jucato> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<geek_> thank u very much muchos gracias :D
<stdin> ubuntu_: don't know, I don't have an ati card, but you can always try and see
<ubuntu_> stdin: hmm and how do i install oss drivers?
<AHinMaine> ubunt_: there's some good docs on the beryl project site for getting it going...  http://www.beryl-project.org/
<stdin> ubuntu_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<senza_nick> salve
<geek_> someone here that use
<geek_>  http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage".
<geek_> [09:07]  *** The topic was set by Fleebailey66 on 04/02/07 02:30:56 AM.
<geek_> [09:07]  [Channel]  [freenode-info]  if you're at a conference and other people are having trouble connecting, please mention it to staff: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<geek_> [09:07]  *** Channel modes: no messages from outside, no colors allowed
<geek_> [09:07]  *** This channel was created on 25/11/06 11:42:42 PM.
<geek_> [09:08]  <stdin> andy: xgl is just a replacement to the X server, works with any environment, and beryl is just a window manager, it also works on any environment
<geek_> [09:08]  --> Huahua has joined this channel (n=hua@122.0.230.147).
<geek_> someone here that uses haeking usb dish ?
<geek_> hawking ?
<geek_> okay thanks i have to go know ..
<Daniwan> Can anyone help me, I'm trying to install drivers for a webcam.  It's a Xirlink / IBM / Veo cam.  From everything I've read it's supposed to already be supported as pnp by the kernel.  When I plug it in KInfo recognizes there is a "USB IMAGING DEVICE" plugged in and has some of the details defined...  But no matter what program I try to use it in I get nothing
<sampan> need some advice on an automatic update.  says 6 packages are upgradable, including the kernel but if i select 3 of them (including the kernel) for upgrade, it says "BREAK"
<stdin> Daniwan: had a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras ?
<jetsaredim> is there any way to find out why a given package will not upgrade
<ubuntu_> stdin: if i copz settings also for GPU from dapper lie to edgy will OSS drivers be enabled?
<stdin> sampan: yeah, it's a known problem, it's being worked on now, just sit tight for now
<sampan> stdin  okay.  i'm in no rush on that.
<jetsaredim> there are kernel updates listed as being new, but they report as being broken if I mark them to install
<stdin> ubuntu_: if you want the binary driver, you have to install it first, then change the xorg.conf
<sampan> i do have another problem though, my edgy install keeps locking up on me.  twice it happened while trying to delete files on an external (USB) drive. and twice just trying to come out of the screen saver
<stdin> jetsaredim: it's being fixed now
<sampan> both times i can't even get to a virtual terminal, so it's locked up bad
<jetsaredim> ?
<sampan> errr, all four times
<stdin> jetsaredim: the issue with the updates, it's being fixed now
<jetsaredim> o ok - so its not just me
<stdin> no, you're only about the 15th person to ask tho :P
<jetsaredim> ah
<Jucato> stdin: be prepared. more to come :)
<ubuntu_> wat issue with updates?
<parkerw207> Hey does anyone know how i donwload mono?
<j__> anyone use Korn?
<LjL> !mono
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.17.1-1ubuntu7.1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<stdin> Jucato: I'm thinking of making a script to post a "being fixed" message :P
<Jucato> stdin: Command Aliases :)
<stdin> yep :)
<Jucato> I'm making one tomorrow if the problem doesn't disappear...
<stdin> I think it's bug #83976
<jetsaredim> where would I look for such things in the future
<Jucato> jetsaredim: here... or in the forums...
<j__> I use Korn with e-mail but it's friggin slow
<j__> I mean G-mail
<Jucato> wherever there are people around to gossip :)
<timster> A
<ByronFortescue> J___: what is slow, the application or the mailing?
<j__> ByronFortescue: well, right now I'm trying to delete 10 messages and it has taken at least 60secs already
<j__> now at 80%
<timster> :)
<ubuntu_> wat is a best media player? mplayer vlc kaffeine or totem?
<intelikey> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<j__> plus there are 2 progress bars and the other one just says 0%
<ByronFortescue> ubuntu_: MPLAYEER!!!
<ByronFortescue> rocks
<intelikey> vlc
<j__> now it finished
<nojoints> how do i turn off so the screen wont go black after X-minutes?
<ubuntu_> ok  i dont want to srart a flame i heard that vlc and mplayer can play windows formats without havings installed w32 codecs?
<ByronFortescue> j___: hmm,, sounds like a crappy program then
<j__> ubuntu_: I'd say VLC is teh bestest
<pituka> amarok does not start anymore - does that sound familiar to anyone?
<j__> ByronFortescue: I don't think it has been really developed since 2004
<andy> munk3h, ok :) I guess beryl and xgl isnt dependant on kde or gnome, is it?
<ByronFortescue> !korn
<ubotu> korn: KDE mail checker. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 167 kB, installed size 616 kB
<andy> sorry, I was afk and cant read the message anymore
<Jucato> stdin: looks like you're right on the bug https://launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/83976
<intelikey> ubuntu_ vlc can  i would think mplayer would have some abilities there too.   but  !freemormats
<intelikey> !freeformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<j__> there might be something wrong with my Gmail settings aswell
<stdin> Jucato: saw something about it in the ubuntu-devel topic
<intelikey> Jucato stdin i just got here, what bug ?
<^Aftermath^> Kubuntu's not installing for me, I've gotten to the partitioning and left it on overnight, but nothing happened.
<dromer> hi, how can I make startupscripts/launch programs on startup in kde?
* Jucato doesn't hang out there...
<Jucato> intelikey: https://launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/83976
<shinigami> how do i know my sound card is under /dev where?
<parkerw207> stdin : is it possible to write vb.net code in linux ?
<j__> VLC has a bit of a strange interface though
<nojoints> anyone knows how to get rid of it?
<j__> but it plays DVDs with subtitles which I appreciate
<stdin> intelikey: on edgy there are broken deps on the kernel meta packages, 2.6.17-11 is what they want, but they aren't in the repos
<LjL> !edgykernel
<j__> though subtitle positioning doesn't work aswell as in BSplayer for example, if it works at all
<ubotu> There is currently a server-side inconsistency preventing kernel upgrades to version 2.6.17-11. A bug has been filed, please be patient.
<intelikey> noted.
<matthew__> hello.  I'm getting confused by a shell problem.  I thought you could set things in the environment for the following command by something like "AB=hello <command>" and <command> would have $AB as an environment variable set to "hello".  kdevelop assumes this as well.  But it doesn't work for me - kubuntu edgy
<stdin> parkerw207: not a clue
<parkerw207> stdin ok then thanks!
<twosouls82> hello :)
<AHinMaine> matthew: if you want it to stick, and you're using bash, do "export AB=hello"
<shinigami> pen /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<shinigami> how do i know my sound card is under /dev where?
<stdin> parkerw207: google time :P
<matthew__> AHinMaine: thanks - yes, I know that works, but I can't get kdevelop to do that - its fixed behaviour is to assume that the other method works: "AB=hello echo $AB" should return "hello" but doesn't
<j__> "There is currently a server-side inconsistency preventing kernel upgrades to version 2.6.17-11. A bug has been filed, please be patient." is this why I have 3 upgradeable packages in Adept updater...
<AHinMaine> matthew: sorry, never used kdevelop to write shell scripts.
<j__> ... that if I try to install them it says "BREAK" with red text?
<ByronFortescue> lol
<twosouls82> how can I tell from _what_ repo a updated package comes?
<intelikey> stdin that's dapper and edgy.
<parkerw207> can anyone tell me how to use wine?
<Skrot> apt-cache plicy packagename
<Skrot> policy*
<ByronFortescue> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<matthew__> AHinMaine: I'm not writing shell scripts with it - it's how it passes parameters in the build process, for example CPPFLAGS.  It issues a command like CPPFLAGS="whatever" configure
<parkerw207> ok thanks
<^Aftermath^> [11:38]  <^Aftermath^> Kubuntu's not installing for me, I've gotten to the partitioning and left it on overnight, but nothing happened.
<matthew__> Perhaps I should ask the kdevelop ppl about it
<stdin> intelikey: yeah, was just reading the actual bug report :P
<twosouls82> ByronFortescue: http://wiki.oldos.org/Linux/WineHowTo for the basics
<twosouls82> hmm, nevermind
<twosouls82> page has changed since
<ByronFortescue> twosouls82: tell parkerw207 :)
<twosouls82> :)
<jetsaredim> is there any way to install the newer kernel packages that are in feisty (2.6.20)
<j__> After, sure there arent some buttons to push?
* intelikey wonders if that was part of the broken upgrade he experenced...
<twosouls82> ByronFortescue: :\ my bad ;)
<j__> the Kubuntu installer is confusing though
<ubuntu_> the default kernel for edgy is 2.6.17-generic?
<^Aftermath^> j__:  I clicked continue, and It's still spinning
<stdin> ubuntu_: yeah, edgy is on 2.6.17
<intelikey> ubuntu_ yes   for 32 bit pc's
<ByronFortescue> ^Aftermath: maybe a broken cd?
<^Aftermath^> I did the cd check
<stdin> jetsaredim: yeah, install feisty
<AHinMaine> matthew:  oooh...  sorry, gotcha.    in that case, you can probably set those variables on the commandline and then launch kdevelop from your cli prompt?  just a guess.
<j__> I couldn't make it do what I wanted, ended up having to use Gparted to enable the volume I originally wanted to install Kubuntu to
<ubuntu_> stdin:  i have in updates same kernel version but for x86_64 why is that>
<ubuntu_> ?
<ByronFortescue> yeah, the partitioning in the installer is a bit, well, strange
<matthew__> AHInMaine - yes, that would work around it, thanks - but of course it bypasses all the configuration within kdevelop.  I'll ask them about it.  Thanks again :o)
<ByronFortescue> doesn't give a clear view on what you are doing really..
<intelikey> ubuntu_ uname -a
<ubuntu_> intelikey: ???
<intelikey> type that i a terminal
<intelikey> in
<ubuntu_> kdevelop is for feisty or kde 3.5.6 ?
<ubuntu_> intelikey:  wat will it do?
<denn> hi intelikey :) hey everyone
<intelikey> nothing .    never mind.
<intelikey> denn shalom
<denn> anyone seen genii recently? like in the past week?
<^Aftermath^> I'm gonna try "Manually edit the partition table."
<intelikey> yeah, yesterday.
<intelikey> !seen genii
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen genii - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<denn> ok, great...was wondering if he'd dropped out of sight for a bit
<ByronFortescue> ^Aftermath^: good idea
<intelikey> figures a boot that has no eyes.
<intelikey> bot
<^Aftermath^> How do I view running processes?
<LjL> ps aux
* twosouls82 dreams of Akanodi's release
<LjL> or press ctrl+esc
<^Aftermath^> thanks
<intelikey> ^Aftermath^ ps ax
<Jimzilla> hello all.
<ByronFortescue> ello jimzilla
<Jimzilla> im havin a bit of an odd problem im hopin someone in here might be able to help me with it lol.
<stdin> ask away
<intelikey> i'll help you lol at it....
<jetsaredim> stdin: I would install feisty, but I couldn't get everything working
<stdin> jetsaredim: you could get the source from the repos and compile it
<sorush20> hi guys
<sorush20> I keep getting the error that a font.os is missing on start x
<stdin> sorush20: got the exact error message ?
<intelikey> better yet is it causing any problems ?
<tuxi> hi
<^Aftermath^> Installer: "You're committing all changes. Warning: You can lost data!"
<tuxi> where can i find mencoder is there a package for it?
<stdin> !mencoder
<ubotu> mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3171 kB, installed size 7956 kB
<intelikey> multiverse
<stdin> tuxi: it the multiverse repository
<stdin> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<tuxi> ah k thx
<intelikey> !multiverse
<Jimzilla> K, I've got a kubuntu box that i've been running freeradius/mysql and dns on for several months.
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> hey
<Lam_> adept updater is sitting in the corner telling me that i can upgrade my kernel and related packages, but that it'll cause breakage. is there a safe way to upgrade?
<stdin> intelikey: !repos and !multivers give thesame info
<wimpies>  hi all, In 1.4.5 I want to listen to shoutcast streams. Some report that they cannot play because of missing codec but on myother PC with 1.4.5 they can play.  SO I must be missing something.  can anybody give me some hint on what needs to be installed to play these streams ?
<stdin> Lam_: It's a known problem, it's being fixed now, just sit tight
<Lam_> stdin: ok thanks
<sasha> :) nice, ubuntu
<intelikey> stdin i see that.  they didn't used too
<sasha> i am kubuntu
<sasha> very russian kubuntu
<ubuntu> hey guys i have a question>>> is there any complete system maintanance for linux?
<stdin> intelikey: heh, looks like my script is working tho :)
<Jimzilla> yesterday morning it went down hard with the mysql errno 28 no space left on device so i looked around a bit and noticed var was gettin pretty large
<stdin> Jimzilla: probably /var/log, if it is, then you can just delete the logs in there
<intelikey> ubuntu can you define "omplete system maintanance " please ?
<PupenoR> Is there some generalized brokeness in updating the kernel in (K)ubuntu, or is it just my box?
<ubuntu> i mean ... a cleaner ...
<stdin> PupenoR: It's a known problem, it's being fixed now, just sit tight
<Jimzilla> so went in and cleaned out some old logs and such, all came back up fine and its running ok for now but the df and du are reporting different filesystem usage in a big way.
<intelikey> ubuntu is you penguin dirty or what ?
<sasha> ubuntu based debian, ubuntu
<intelikey> ubuntu i don't understand what you want
<sorush20> what irc program can I use from the terminal?
<intelikey> !ru | sasha
<PupenoR> stdin: ok. Thanks.
<ubotu> sasha:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<ubuntu> hahahahaha .... yeah .. u se im new to linux and all .. i was wondering if there is some kind of a cleaner .. that could clean temp files and registries
<Tm_T> ubuntu: What registry?
<stdin> ubuntu: linux doesn't have a registry
<sorush20> ubuntu linux dosen't have those
<sasha> intelikey hey
<intelikey> yeah what regestry
<xenol> ubuntu:  no registry in windows
<xenol> linux*
<sasha> lol
<stdin> ubuntu: and temp files are usually cleaned when you boot
<sorush20> what program can I use to chat in irc from command line?
<Tm_T> sorush20: irssi
<stdin> irssi rules
<Jimzilla> df shows 89% usage with 15 of 17 gigs used of / whereas du -hc --max-depth=1 only shows 3.1 gigs used.
<doug__> sorush20 ircII
<sasha> stdin,yes
<intelikey> ubuntu you can set prowsers to clear their cache when they exit  if that's what you're on about.
<ubuntu> oww okay .... so i dont need any of those progs?  another thing guys .. i know linux is virus free .. but is there an anti virus .. or a firewall for linux?
<sorush20> the II has to be part of the command line?
<intelikey> browsers
<Tm_T> ubuntu: Both exists yes.
<^Aftermath^> [12:06]  <ubuntu> oww okay .... so i dont need any of those progs?  another thing guys .. i know linux is virus free .. but is there an anti virus .. or a firewall for linux?"
<Tm_T> ubuntu: Firestarter is easy firewall GUI
<sasha> ubuntu, iptables
<sasha> and antivirus Clamav
<stdin> ubuntu: firewall is built in, you just need a GUI
<stdin> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<intelikey> ubuntu firestarter is a configureation app for iptables
<stdin> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<^Aftermath^> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ubuntu> thank you soo much
<intelikey> ubuntu not a problem.  when you ask smart questions you get better answers.
<Guard] [an> hello, with kubuntu would you recommend compiz or beryl ?
<stdin> beryl
<sasha> intelikey, :P
<Tm_T> Whatever works better in your system.
<Tm_T> IIRC both are bit "hit or miss"
<tuxi> btw. is there a good guide for installing "avm wlan stick" under edgy
<stdin> compiz can be a (word for femail dog here) to setup
<stdin> (on kde)
<ubuntu> Okay here is teh thing tho .... i have been running kubuntu for the past two weeks .. but my question is ... do i really need to type in codes .. my friend uses ubuntu and he types in codes all teh time .. i didnt type a sigle code so far .. is there anything im missing?
<Guard] [an> stdin: isn't beryl slower than compiz and less stable ?
<sorush20> hi I keep getting the message that /var/lib/dpkg/available is missing and dpkg returned error code 2
<Tm_T> ubuntu: Well, you can use GUI (mouse clicking) or commandline, whichever suits to you.
<intelikey> ubuntu define "code" please ?
<stdin> ubuntu: no, some people (like me) find the console easier and faster to use than the GUI, but you just use what you like best
<Tm_T> intelikey: Commandline, youngs aren't familiar to DOS etc. ;)
<Tm_T> intelikey: It's hilarious how all typing are "coding" for these. :)
<stdin> Guard] [an: no, they share most of their code, the only reason beryl is less "stable" is that, in this case "stable" means "unchanging"
<intelikey> Tm_T lot of assumption there.
<^Aftermath^> Java doesn't seem to be working properly, does the OS have to be installed from the disc or shiould I just reinstall Java?
<Tm_T> intelikey: Yes, bad generalisation, intented.
<intelikey> k
<stdin> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<intelikey> !cli | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Jimzilla> any ideas on what might cause filesystem usage reporting from df and du to differ drastically?
<intelikey> Jimzilla trash can ?
<Jimzilla> empty
<stdin> sorush20: try running "sudo apt-get update"
<intelikey> anyone know the gnome-terminal key to switch tabs ?  with konsole it's shift+L/R   ?
<xenol> why i cant see / partition when i enter it? i see only home and media there any ideas?
<Guard] [an> stdin: also kde's pager and taskbar need to be patched :/
<Guard] [an> stdin: i mean for compiz or beryl usage
<Tm_T> intelikey: Doesn't have settings/help for that? (can't remember but something bad it was)
<ubuntu> tnaks guys .. well im really sorry to ask so many questions but im a noob on this so i hope u bare with me
<intelikey> Tm_T k
<Tm_T> ubuntu: We are here to help and ask ourself too. ;)
<intelikey> !hiden | xenol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hiden - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> Guard] [an: yeah, but that's a kde problem, probably be fixed in kde4
<Tm_T> intelikey: I think it was alt+number or so.
<sasha> ubuntu, ))
<Guard] [an> stdin: which is far from being out :)
<xenol> intelikey:  how can i unhide it?
<stdin> !hidden | xenol
<ubotu> xenol: Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles . This will be removed in Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<intelikey> Tm_T bingo
<Tm_T> intelikey: Think that with irssi. ;)
<intelikey> screen too
<intelikey> no ?
<stdin> Guard] [an: according to the KDE guys, it'll be mid 2007 ish, iirc
<ubuntu> my sound card isnt working properly either im using a laptop and im not sure what soundcard i have on it
<intelikey> i don't use screen but i think that was the key/s
<intelikey> !sound | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubuntu> how can i find out my specs... and look for the right driver
<Tm_T> intelikey: ctrl is used by screen mostly IIRC
<timster> !Players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<xenol> stdin: how can i unhide them? so i dont have to see them as hidden i discovered em with Show hidden files in konqueror menu
<stdin> xenol: follow the link ubotu gave you, it tells you how
<crube> what is gij-4.1? It's taking up to 90% of system resources all the time and my computer is slooow
<stdin> !gij-4.1
<ubotu> gij-4.1: The GNU Java bytecode interpreter. In component main, is optional. Version 4.1.1-14ubuntu7 (edgy), package size 29 kB, installed size 112 kB
<stdin> got java apps running?
<ubuntu> it is enabled ..... ubotu .. but when i play an mp3 file it just doesnt play ...
<crube> stdin: Yeah. Azureus. So that's what it is. I thought it could be the one causing the slowdowns but it didnt seem to take any resources itself, so thought it was something else
<ubuntu> it tells me Amorak currently cannot play MP3 files!!!
<Gretl> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stdin> ubuntu: you need to install mp3 support
<stdin> ubuntu: which can't be included by default because of legal reasons
<ubuntu> oww okay .. how do install it?
<Gretl> crube use ktorrent is much quicker now without the java
<stdin> ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<sampan> what do i look at to find the cause of complete lockups (edgy)?
<ubuntu> thx stdin
<stdin> :)
<sampan> four lockups in 2-3 weeks is really starting to get distressing and i'd love to find the cause (dapper ran for nearly 200 days straight without an issue)
<crube> Gretl:  Yeah I have used it, but it lacks one thing. In Azureus it downloads the files to a certain folders, and when they're finished it moves them to where ever I want. In ktorrent the finished and unifinished files are all mixed up in the folder I download them
<xenol> r sbin lib32 lib64 hidden in dapper?
<stdin> no, just edgy
<xenol> well but does dapper have lib32 and lib64 ?
<stdin> on 64bit installs, yeah
<xenol> i have 32bit install
<ubuntu> Stdin .. is there a similar fix for video files?
<xenol> stdin: also srv is in dapper?
<Gretl> crube: it has a path for the temp files ( the unfinished) and a path for the finished downloads
<stdin> ubuntu: you probably want w32codecs
<stdin> ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<stdin> xenol: yeah, they all have /srv
<ubuntu> oh man how can i repay you . thank you so muchhh
<Gretl> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<crube> Gretl:  It does? Well I seem to have missed it then. Goodbye Azureus!
<stdin> ubuntu: with money :P (joke)
<sasha> ubuntu, install EasyUbuntu
<stdin> no, don't, ubuntu
<ubuntu> sasha whats easyubuntu!!
<xenol> stdin:  so i should unhide all except lib32 lib64 and emul?
<Gretl> crube: yap me switched too from azereus
<intelikey> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<stdin> xenol: you can unhide whatever you want, it only affects konqueror
<xenol> stdin:  i want to have same folders as in dapper :S
<crube> Yo
<sasha> ubuntu, you may uses http://ubuntuguide.org/index.php?title=Ubuntu_Edgy&redirect=no
<intelikey> anynoe know what runs when you klick   kmenu > switch users > start new session ?
<xenol> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> easyubuntu isn't reccommended or supported tho, so use it at your own risk!
<ubuntu> oww so u recommend i use easy ubuntu for automated fixation?
<ubuntu> ill install and see what i can do with it
<ubuntu> thanks
<xenol> can anyone tell me why when i sudo kate /.hidden shows this in terminal? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4735/
<stdin> !baddevice | xenol
<ubotu> xenol: If you are receiving an error similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168 then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<sasha> ubuntu :)
<xenol> !resore
<stdin> xenol: and you want kdesu. not sudo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resore - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xenol> !restore
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restore - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !kdesu | xenol
<ubotu> xenol: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<xenol> how can i restore backup plx? :X
<stdin> a backup of what?
<intelikey> xenol yeah  "connection to ":0.0" refused by server"   you can first "xhost +LOCAL: "   and then run your command.
<stdin> intelikey: that was because of sudo
<xenol> stdin:  plz how do i restore file from backup?
<stdin> a backup of what?
<xenol> .hidden
<xenol> wanna learn it
<ubuntu> :) hey by the way is there anything similar to itunes running on linux????
<stdin> whay's the backup called? .hidden~ ?
<xenol> yes it it .hidden~
<stdin> !itumes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about itumes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !itunes
<ubotu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<intelikey> mv .hidden~ .hidden
<stdin> helps if you spell it right
<stdin> xenol: ^^
<ubuntu> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<stdin> ubuntu: if you just want to be able to sync you ipod and manage it, you can use amarok
<xenol> i dont understand
<xenol> why is FS hidden in edgz
<ubuntu> thx
<stdin> Ubotu, tell xenol about hidden | xenol, see the private message from Ubotu
<xenol> :D thx
<stdin> :)
<ubuntu> is here some kind of a manual for kubuntu? i mean hw o manage it istead of comming here and asking questions .. i know i can do it .. without bothering you guys ...
<waylandbill> there's a wiki
<Gretl> kde menu help
<ubuntu> take care guys ....... thank you soo much for your help .. ill be back sometime later on today ......
<linopil> \o
<gnunez> hola
<ninHer> hi all
<Gretl> ninHer: hi
<linopil> brought PC to my client and  X wont go up
<ninHer> hi Gretl
<linopil> what is my safe bet in xorg.conf
<Reggy> wie kann mann den  chet  wecheseln ===?=???
<eeos> hi there.
<eeos> Any clue about a good video editing software on kubuntu that can edit free codec as ogg?
<Reggy> ?????????
<waylandbill> linopil: vesa should be pretty conservative driver to try.
<Tm_T> Reggy: English here.
<gnunez> holaa
<Reggy> i will other kanal
<surgy> !realplay
<xenol> !BACKUP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realplay - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<hatta> realplay is actually pretty nice on linux
<Tm_T> !de > Reggy
<hatta> I was pleasantly surprised
<surgy> hatta: i cant find the package realplay...... does it have another name?
<eeos> hatta  what is realpaly?
<waylandbill> real player I imagine
<ninHer> lol
<hatta> surgy, try realplayer
<surgy> eeos: its an embeded video engine for your browser
<ninHer> i guess so
<hatta> that's what it's called in debian
<ninHer> have you tried vlc ?
<ninHer> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<eeos> hatta i do not have it on kubuntu
<stdin> !helix-player
<ubotu> helix-player: the helix audio and video player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-3 (edgy), package size 3966 kB, installed size 10184 kB (Only available for i386 powerpc sparc)
<surgy> i have vlc, but i need realplay to embed videos into my browser
<stdin> realplayer = helix-player
<Tm_T> stdin: Well, realplayer is Helix (opensource) + closed stuff IIRC
<stdin> yaeh
<knubbe> Hello, I've attached my mobile phone to my computer via usb. How do i see which port (/dev..) the phone is connected to?
<stdin> tho I think realplayer is available in the commercial repos
<knubbe> dmesg does not tell me this :(
<linopil> no screens found on X
<waylandbill> with youtube and like ones, I've not seen any video in real format in a long time.
<linopil> now from CLI irssi
<stdin> knubbe: in konsole, type "mount"
<ninHer> gvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
<ninHer> sorry all.....the cata
<ninHer> cat
<knubbe> stdin: thats it?
<waylandbill> I was thinking someone's animal was atk
<stdin> knubbe: it will show you what device is mounted where
<surgy> knuble: use system settings >> filesystems and disks ?
<waylandbill> linopil: did you try the vesa driver (with a known good resolution of course) ?
<knubbe> stdin & surgy: but that shows me the phone's info and not the memory card in the phone?
<knubbe> im not trying to mount the memory card, im trying to connect via gprs
<xenol> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<knubbe> and in GPRS Easy Connect i have to choose which port the phone is connected to, but i dont know which one it is
<surgy> knubble, i understand the question, you need to know the port address of the usb port its plugged into
<knubbe> surgy: correct! those were the words i was looking for.
<knubbe> maybe i can find this in the syslog.
<surgy> knubble: but thats all i know
<knubbe> surgy: ok. ill reboot back into kubuntu and try again.
<knubbe> stdin & surgy: thanks!
<surgy> np
<surgy> new nvidia drivers just came out?
<joaospinto> hello guys
<joaospinto> is kubuntu cool?
<surgy> hi
<intelikey> joaospinto no.
<waylandbill> it's linux.. of course it's cool. ;-P
<stdin> is kubuntu cool, well yes, yes it is
<surgy> joaospinto: its the unrivaled os to beat all others why do you ask?
<surgy> j/k lol
<joaospinto> i am going to install linux on this computer
<intelikey> joaospinto no.  linux is cool.  kubuntu is just the flavour of the month
<joaospinto> but i am not sure fi i am going to install kubuntu or not
<stdin> boo > intelikey
<intelikey> joaospinto don't   it's not worth it.
<joaospinto> i am looking for a prety, FAST, and frequently-updated (and easy to use) distro
<joaospinto> ha ha ha
<joaospinto> lol
<surgy> joaospinto: you should shop around and see which distro is best for your needs, kubuntu was easiest for me to learn becuase the ui has many features that winxp has
<intelikey> well if you want frequently-updated ubuntu is for you then.
<stdin> joaospinto: there is a brand spanking new version out every 6 months
<joaospinto> but i came here to ask if there is any way to install linux from windows (without having to burn a cd)
<surgy> joaospinto: kubuntu fits your discription perfect, its very fast, stable, easy to use, and gets updates sometimes twice a week, im getting one now
<intelikey> joaospinto yes but not an easy way.
<joaospinto> intelikey is there a step-by-step way?
<joaospinto> well
<intelikey> cigwin and vmware provide ways to run linux within windows envs..
<stdin> joaospinto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<joaospinto> is the cd worth the thing?
<joaospinto> ok
<joaospinto> :p
<waylandbill> if you're new to linux... burn a cd.
<DjDarkman> what`s the problem with apt ,it always says that I have 3 updates of linux kernel  ,but when I make it update them ,it doesn`t do it?
<joaospinto> lol
<surgy> joaospinto: kubuntu has a live cd burn the cd image to a cd while your in windows, put the cd in your cd rom and restart, you can play with kubuntu without actually installing it :)
<joaospinto> there is an automatic thing
<Gretl> cd is always nice if a serious problem comes up
<stdin> DjDarkman: It's a known problem, it's being fixed now, just sit tight
<joaospinto> yes yes
<joaospinto> i know what a live cd is
<DjDarkman> ok
<intelikey> joaospinto that's not a joke.  "<waylandbill> if you're new to linux... burn a cd."  <<< do it.
<joaospinto> and i am not new either to linux or live cds
<joaospinto> intelikey there is an automatic process for that
<joaospinto> is it difficult?
<surgy> your asking very "noob type questions" to not be new
<joaospinto> http://www.sourceforge.net/projects/instlux
<surgy> joaospinto: k3b has alll the things nero has and then a few
<Gretl> joaospinto: a cd is not too expensive
<joaospinto> yes, but i dont have much of those :P
<surgy> you can get 10 of them at the doller general for 3$
* waylandbill always has some RW's to toy with
<joaospinto> yes yes
<intelikey> band-width/(narrowness) can be an issue though.
<joaospinto> ok
<joaospinto> tk for your help
<waylandbill> intelikey: it's always that lack of it that gets ya. :-)
<intelikey> bandNarrowness
<intelikey> i have plenty of that.
<pituka> dudes, what can i do if amarok suddenly decides only to work with ROOT rights?!?
<intelikey> own your home.
<joaospinto> sorry i forgot to ask something
<intelikey> sudo chown `whoami` ~ -R
<surgy> well with kubuntu bandwidth isnt even a problem.......i mean dam you can order a free cd without ANY charges..... bypases the whole bandwidth problem
<joaospinto> before i start the setup of kubuntu, shall i create partitions with partition magic?
<surgy> joaospinto: kubuntu setup has its own partitioning tools
<stdin> joaospinto: no, the installer will do that for you
<joaospinto> ok
<pituka> joaospinto: yes if you plan to use Windows AND linux
<joaospinto> :)
<joaospinto> yes
<joaospinto> i plan to use windows and linux
<waylandbill> joaospinto: if you read the installer can do it.
<stdin> no, the install will do if you you, even if you have windoes
<intelikey> joaospinto might be good to make some free unpartitioned space tho
<pituka> joaospinto: you need a fat32 partition for your files
<joaospinto> ok
<surgy> pituka: even then you dont need to use a third party partitioner
<joaospinto> yes
<joaospinto> pituka
<waylandbill> read everything it tells you is my advice.
<joaospinto> i have one partition with files
<joaospinto> an other one with windows
<pituka> joaospinto: so if your files are on a fat32 (NOT NTFS) then everything is fine for your files
<intelikey> joaospinto you do know that linux doesn't live in M$ space without scba gear
<joaospinto> i am afraid they are on a NFTS partition
<joaospinto> doesnt linux have nfts support
<waylandbill> ntfs is read only atm. writing is buggy and dangerous
<pituka> joaospinto: you cannot WRITE to NTFS from windows - just read :(
<stdin> !ntfs-.g
<intelikey> linux doesn't live in any M$ space without scba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-.g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<joaospinto> ok sorry im too noob
<joaospinto> lol
<joaospinto> if i can only read, how can i save files there? theres no logic on that
<surgy> joaospinto: yes ntfs read support is native to kubuntu, but you dont want to install kubuntu on an ntfs you want to convert it to ext3 first
<angasule> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<waylandbill> there are ext2 tools for windows though, so the opposite direction is ok.
<joaospinto> well
<joaospinto> so
<joaospinto> should i copy the files to a FAT32 partition?
<stdin> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<waylandbill> ty stdin. :)
<surgy> joaospinto: the idea is to copy paste everything onto your ext3 partition and get an ext3 read/write toold for windows, thats the easy way
<joaospinto> hmm
<joaospinto> is ext3 "better" that FAT32?
<intelikey> is a pc better than counting on your fingures ?
<surgy> joaospinto: ext3 is == to ntfs so yes its better than F32
<waylandbill> I'd say yes.
<Chousuke> surgy: it's not "=="
<intelikey> ext3 != ntfs
<surgy> its not a true journaling filesystem right?
<intelikey> apples and bananas
<pituka> anyone knows why amarok doesnt start up anymore?
<pituka> it just  doesn't start. as root it runns perfectly
<intelikey> compare them all you want they will never be  ==
<stdin> ext3 = ext2 + journal
<joaospinto> yes
<Chousuke> ntfs is something else entirely.
<joaospinto> and dos the fs-driver work with ext3?
<intelikey> pituka i told you.  sudo chown `whoami` ~ -R
<joaospinto> or only ext2
<Chousuke> it has ACLs and some really advanced stuff
<waylandbill> joaospinto: both
<joaospinto> okay
<joaospinto> so
<joaospinto> shall i transfer my files to an ext3 parittion?
<Chousuke> windows' fs driver?
<joaospinto> y
<Chousuke> it will mount ext3 drives as ext2
<stdin> !ext3 | Chousuke
<ubotu> Chousuke: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<stdin> ^^
<Chousuke> so yes, it woeks, but not completely.
<surgy> Err http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security Release.gpg
<surgy>   Could not resolve 'security.ubuntu.com'
<Chousuke> stdin: I know this.
<surgy> when i sudo apt-get update
<intelikey> joaospinto i think that it ignores the journal so basically ext2  but that is hardly relevent.  you can mount ext3 as ext2 under linux anyway.
<joaospinto> yes
<stdin> Chousuke: when you said "windows' fs driver", I thought you didn't
<surgy> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'security.ubuntu.com'
<joaospinto> but in which type of partiiton shall i copy the files to
<joaospinto> Ext2, Ext3 or FAT32?
<joaospinto> you told me not to leave it in NTFS
<intelikey> surgy it's a known bug.  i think you'll find it in the bug reports.
<intelikey> oh wait. i misread that surgy
<surgy> intelikey, ok ill look, but off the top of your head, do you know the fix?
<stdin> joaospinto: for most cros-compatibility, go with fat32
<surgy> intelikey, it failed to load some index files
<Chousuke> remember that FAT32 doesn't work with big files.
<Chousuke> so if you have DVD isos, it's automatically out of the question.
<intelikey> sorry i misread you thought you said upgrade.  there is a present issue because of a bug on that.
<joaospinto> whats the largest file that fat32 can deal with
<waylandbill> 2GB
<Chousuke> joaospinto: about 2GB or something
<surgy> intelikey: so i should ignore adepts nagging about updates are available?
<intelikey> surgy yes looking.
<stdin> Chousuke: 4GB
<eeos> how do you convert a ogg file (video) into a div file (video)?
<surgy> ext3 supports up to 2 TB right?
<joaospinto> well, so im afraid fat32 wont work because it is my downloads folder
<joaospinto> :x
<intelikey> surgy i can wget the file just fine.  it could be a dns problem ?
<stdin> joaospinto: that's 4GB per file
<intelikey> surgy try a wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/Release.gpg
<MrBallZ> hi, I'm having a problem, I was trying to play a .flv video and well I was able to do it after many attempts with different video players, the problem is that now when I turn the computer and log in , I get an error saying someting about " octect mime type" and i get like 15 small windows ... how can I know what's the thing causing that problem ...
<manu_> hi i wanted to make a backup with rdiff-backup on a usb harddisk and i get an error i worked allready with the programm but not on usb disks
<joaospinto> stdin the limit of fat32 is 4gb per file?
<stdin> joaospinto: yeah
<joaospinto> ok
<joaospinto> then it is cool i think
<surgy> intelikey:
<surgy> 100%[====================================>]  191           --.--K/s
<surgy> 12:21:03 (30.36 MB/s) - `Release.gpg' saved [191/191] 
<waylandbill> joaospinto: I wouldn't move any data yet. See if the linux distro does what you want first then go from there. Then you can always burn the data for safe keeping
<joaospinto> but will it be a big difference if it is ext2/3?
<intelikey> so if     sudo apt-get update    fails then what other errors do you see ?
<intelikey> or did you forget to sudo it ?
<surgy> let me get you a pastebin
<surgy> no it was sudo
<joaospinto> .............
<eeos> how do you convert a ogg file (video) into a div file (video)?
<surgy> http://www.pastebin.ca/345641
<waylandbill> joaospinto: no. it will end up being ext2 even if you format it ext3. It just won't have a journal is all.
<joaospinto> yes yes
<sorush20> what size should I set my partitions to..
* intelikey wonders why one would convert it in that dirrection...
<ubuntu> hello everyone
<joaospinto> but is there a big difference if i write the file drive in Ext2 instead of NTFS?
<joaospinto> FAT32*
<joaospinto> not ntfs
<sorush20> i want to have boot root and var and usr, dose the usr have to be the biggest?
<surgy> sorsh20: how much do you want to use == how big the hdd part needs to be - 2gb
<ubuntu> i need some help
<Chousuke> joaospinto: ext2 is a real filesystem :P
<joaospinto> ok
<waylandbill> joaospinto: yes, most noticable is the file size limitation.
<joaospinto> ok
<sorush20> surgy: I have a home partitions which is very big but my boot partition gets corrupted sometimes and I have to reinstall every thing..
<joaospinto> what is the ext2 file size limit
<sorush20> I want to prevent this from happening..
<sorush20> can grub load xfs
<Chousuke> let me see.
<surgy> sorush20: is it your boot partition or your fstab?
<ubuntu> I need to mount hdd in kubuntu loaded from cd
<Chousuke> 2 TB
<manu_> here
<Chousuke> should be enough.
<manu_> http://paste.debian.net/21616
<stdin> joaospinto: same as ext3 2TB
<waylandbill> sorush20: if it's just boot, mount readonly.
<intelikey> surgy try the update again...
<manu_> and the problem is i canceled the process but the disk is working and writing
<surgy> intelikey, thats weird huh?
<ubuntu> is it possible to do that?
<stdin> ubuntu: yeah
<intelikey> yeah surgy  it's a dns issue but i'm thinking a server reset ???
<surgy> intelikey: ok the update went through fine but adept notifier is still saying i have three files needing to be updated
<ubuntu> stdin: can you help me to do this?
<stdin> ubuntu: do you know what your device is? ie hda1 etc...
<stdin> surgy: It's a known problem, it's being fixed now, just sit tight
<surgy> intelikey: dns issue server side and not my side right?
<intelikey> surgy ok   sudo apt-get upgrade
<surgy> stdin: kewl
<ubuntu> using fdisk -l I see it is hda1
<intelikey> surgy yeah like the server was down at that moment.
<surgy> The following packages have been kept back:
<surgy>   linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic
<surgy> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<dromer> hi, how can I make startupscripts/launch programs on startup in kde?
<ubuntu> stdin: using fdisk -l I see it is hda1
<intelikey> surgy ok   that's the bug i first mentioned.
<surgy> ill just chill for a bit tille the servers get sparkled :)
<stdin> ubuntu: ok, open up konsole (Kmenu -> System -> Konsole) and type "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt", you can then get to it in /mnt
<intelikey> ignore until tomarrow.
<surgy> intelikey, but before this happened it looked like i got a new version of the nvidia video drivers..... is there one out?
<Admiral_Chicago> surgy: envy?
<surgy> ?
<intelikey> probably.  i don't do propritary krap...
<dromer> how can I make thunderbird start on desktop 4 of my kde after boot?
<Admiral_Chicago> then no, not what i'm thinking about
<ubuntu> stdin: thanks very much
<stdin> ubuntu: no problem :)
<underdog5004> hey wow, they just released the 2.7.17-11 generic kernel...
<dromer> intelikey: you on nv then?
<underdog5004> or, at least, made it available in the repos
<intelikey> dromer yes
<dromer> intelikey: why do you prefer that one if I may ask ;)
<MrBallZ> in my list of processes I have this one:  kio_file [kdeinit]  file /tmp/ksocket-user1/klauncherBaHaha.slave-socket /tmp/ksocket-user1/kdesktopkwz5qa.slave-socket  , can this be the cause why I get many error windows right after I log into kde ???
<eeos> intelikey because the scree capturing tool creates a ogg file but the video editing tool uses dvi :)
<intelikey> underdog5004 warning*  .(odd number). kernel == unstable.
<underdog5004> dromer, right-click on thunderbird's bar at the top, then do advanced=>Special Application settings
<surgy> intelikey: i will go back to nv when it has full 3d acceleration
<crube> Can anyone check the default "Folder to store temporary files" in Ktorrent?
<underdog5004> intelikey, hmm, that's weird...it was an automatic update through adept...are you sure the odd/even rule still applies?
<crube> I accidently blanked it, and I want it back
<surgy> does anyone know any good sound editing programs for linux that are >= sonar or >= cool edit pro?
<intelikey> eeos ok.   can you not adjust the screen capture to save as something else ?
<eeos> do not think so. wait
<intelikey> underdog5004 http://kernel.org
<stdin> intelikey: Linus says that for 2.6 the odd number rule no longer applys
<manu_> IMPORTANT: can someone help rdiffbackup made a msitake, the process dont work but something is writing on my HD, and i have now no permissions to read the disk
<intelikey> stdin 2.6 is not odd.  2.7. is odd.  is that what you mean ?
<eeos> intelikey not really
<intelikey> !mencoder
<ubotu> mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3171 kB, installed size 7956 kB
<stdin> intelikey: uh, wait, missread, 2.7... is definitely not stable
<intelikey> stdin it may have changed.  but the "standard" for ever has been any version.(odd) unstable   .(even) stable
<stdin> crube: /home/UserName/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent/
<dromer> underdog5004: I have the same options as with advanced=>special window settings
<parkerw207_> Bloody weather!
<intelikey> it's the first 'sub-version' destinction.  *.<this number>.*
<dromer> !gecko
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gecko - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crube> stdin:  Thanks :)
<parkerw207_> My wifi router help going lol
<stdin> intelikey: yeah, I'm pretty sure the 2.7 branch is nowhere near stable
<parkerw207_> bloody power surges
<intelikey> stdin and as soon as they feel it is stable it will become the beginning of the 2.8
<stdin> underdog5004: 2.7.17-11? or 2.6.17-11 ?
<stdin> intelikey: yeah
<stdin> don't even think 2.7 is being developed yet
<crube> For some reason whenever I try to add a torrent to kTorrent it says "Error Cannot open [path/filename]  Read only file system". What the heck is this? It has worked before
<intelikey> all i went on is the version number given.
<stdin> intelikey: same here :P
<eeos> intelikey argh! just installed but has so many options that it is unbelievable.
<stdin> crube: post the output of "mount" to pastebin
<intelikey> eeos that sounds like you might be refering to linux...
<intelikey> :)
<stdin> linux, where there are a million apps that do exactly the same thing :P
<intelikey> actually no two do exactly the same   heh
<intelikey> but yeah
<stdin> some do, just in slightly different ways
<intelikey> then it's not "exactly the same"  :)
<stdin> choice is great tho :)
<crube> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4741/
<stdin> I said they do the same thing, didn't say they don't go about it differently, but hey, that's -ot :)
<intelikey> "this is linux where there is no right way, there is your way my way and maybe a better way, but no 'right way'"
<eeos> intelikey yes more or less it does apply everywhere. :(
<ant1matter> howdy - i just installed kde 3.5.6 from the kde repo - using ubunto edgy. Tried to use gnome for awhile but just couldnt stay away from kde. However my menus are all screwed up and the control center is empty. Ive never seen this happen before. Any ideas?
<intelikey> <stdin> linux, where there are a million apps that do exactly the same thing :P
<eeos> intelikey there are 5596 man page's lines. argh!!!!
<stdin> ant1matter: make sure you are fully up-to-date, there was a bug but the 3.5.6-0ubuntu4 fixes it
<ant1matter> stdin: ah ok ill do an update
<intelikey> eeos good thing that less has a search feature built in   eh  :)
<eeos> intelikey well, if you know what to search for.
<intelikey>  /convert
<stdin> crube: and "cat /proc/mounts" ?
<stdin> "man -k" is useful too
<stdin> and, for that matter, man man
<crube> stdin:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4744/
<intelikey> !apropos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apropos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eeos> intelikey /convert?
<stdin> crube: hmm, strange then
<intelikey> heh   "ro,uid=0,gid=46,umask=07"  isn't all the masking worthless on ro
<ubuntu> stdin: sorry, could you repeat that commad for hdd mounting again?
<parkerw207_> stdin i managed to find out how to keep those dns servers saved
<ubuntu> stdin: I'd be very gratefull
<stdin> ubuntu: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<stdin> parkerw207_: how did you do it
<crube> stdin: It started working after i booted my external HD. It's just that it confused me when it said it couldn't write in the folder where it was creating the symlinks on the primary HD
<ubuntu> stdin: thank you very very much
<stdin> ubuntu: no problem :)
<parkerw207_> stdin : went to network settings click on my wifi adapter ---> dns---> add---> done :)
<stdin> crube: ahh
<stdin> parkerw207_: does it save them over a reboot tho?
<intelikey> uparrow.   command history.   tab-compleetion     bash  is good.
<stdin> yes, yes it is :)
<parkerw207_> stdin - yeah
<parkerw207_> looks like it
<stdin> nice :)
<stdin> I remember using the "prepend domain-name-servers" part in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf to do that once
<jaims> hi
<jaims> one question
<parkerw207_> stdin hehe , well at least i have wifi now lol
<jaims> adept_updater: 3 packages to update
<stdin> yeah :)
<stdin> jaims: It's a known problem, it's being fixed now, just sit tight
<jaims> oh!
<jaims> :)
<jaims> so quick answer u gave me
<jaims> :)
<stdin> it's been a common question today :P
<jaims> i thought would be difficult to find
<jaims> I see
<jaims> :)
<parkerw207_> stdin : whats the problem ?
<MrBallZ> in my list of processes I have this one:  kio_file [kdeinit]  file /tmp/ksocket-user1/klauncherBaHaha.slave-socket /tmp/ksocket-user1/kdesktopkwz5qa.slave-socket  , can this be the cause why I get many error windows right after I log into kde ???
<JuJuBee> If I install a vnc server on a workstation, will it be active during any login session if I have multiple student accounts?
<stdin> parkerw207_: if you want some detailed info, have a look at the bug report https://launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/83976
<parkerw207_> stdin ; thanks !
<eeos> thanks intelikey!
<jaims> stdin: thanx a lot
<jaims> bye all
<stdin> MrBallZ: no, I have a similar process running
<stdin> bye jaims :)
<MrBallZ> stdin: mmm...
<MrBallZ> I'm having a problem, I was trying to play a .flv video and well I was able to do it after many attempts with different video players, the problem is that now when I turn the computer and log in , I get an error saying someting about " octect mime type" and i get like 15 small windows ... how can I know what's the thing causing that problem ...
<parkerw207_> stdin : dont suppose you have windows knowledge ? my friend has troule with his dns server and need to switch
<stdin> MrBallZ: never hared of that before
<stdin> parkerw207_: if he used dhcp, then I don't think there is a was to change it on windows. or at least no way I know of
<intelikey> MrBallZ you can close every thing "including things in the systray" and log out   that should (on a default system) save a new session and the clean session will be restarted when you login.
<parkerw207_> stdin : thanks anyway
<intelikey> parkerw207_ /join ##windows
<stdin> parkerw207_: there is a windows help channel on irc, if you want to ask there ##windows
<tazz> hey i need a little help modifying my /etc/fstab does this look ok to you or am i missing something? /dev/hda1 /media/windows/c vfat (what do i put in the <options> field) ?
<stdin> and, because it's funny...
<stdin> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<stdin> tazz: put "defaults,auto" and put "0 0" after that
<intelikey> tazz "(what do i put in the <options> field) "  fmask=111,dmask=000
<stdin> mix & match ^
<intelikey> if you want it to be writable for all users
<parkerw207_> stdin , its wierd i've only been using kubuntu for a little while and i've forgotten what its like to have windows lol
<tazz> what is fmask and dmask intelikey?
<intelikey> permissions mask
<intelikey> tazz man mount
<tazz> oh ok
<tazz> parkerw207_: dual boot :-)
<intelikey> tazz M$ file systems have no permissions bit.
<parkerw207_> tazz > why would i do that lol
<stdin> parkerw207_: I've bin using linux as my primary OS for a while, but I get so many people asking me for help on windows (family & friends). I remember most of it
<stdin> parkerw207_: wish I didn't tho, I really hate windows :P
<parkerw207_> stdin : ooo i work with windows day in day out at college
<parkerw207_> does my head in
<stdin> parkerw207_: I have to touch win98 and XP every now and then, but that's it
<intelikey> uvinercity    hmmm
<stdin> windows is soooooooooo slowwwww it's painful
<parkerw207_> :O i have to touch the dreaded ! V I S T A
<stdin> eww, you're unclean, UNCLEAN I SAY :P
<tazz> does the following look ok?
<tazz> /dev/hda        /media/windows/c vfat   defaults,auto,fmask=111,dmask=000   0    0
<stdin> tazz: looks good, try it out
<parkerw207_> stdin : ooo i know :O
<parkerw207_> i hate it "
<intelikey> stdin hmmm i found windows 9x faster on older hardware than linux with a gui like kde...    only thing slow about them is if they are bogged down with mal-ware
<tazz> ok thanks stdin intelikey
<starkfist> Going shopping for a wireless laptop card, anyone have a recomendation on a relatively trouble free one?
<hatta> kde is a new modern UI, of course it's going to be slow on older hardware
<stdin> intelikey: if you disable a load of the effects in KDE, it will run quite well on old systems
<hatta> use fluxbox for old hardware, snappy
<underdog5004> hatta, or at least, slowER
<hatta> sure
<underdog5004> Fluxbox...or Joes Window Manager
<stdin> starkfist: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<intelikey> heh and windows used to advertize "fastest windows yet.   and   get more done"   heh only speed improvement was the new hardware they expected you to have.   the os on the same box would always be a little slower than the previous one...
<starkfist> Thanks
<bomber> in adept i show 2 updates i dont need... the 386 kernel ones... how do i delete them so it dont show as needing updates
<underdog5004> intelikey, lol, no changes in the new one, either
<bomber> it has a purge option but when i click it it shows removing them... im not sure this will hurt the installation
<intelikey> stdin not really...  i do run kde on a p1mmx 100mhz box some.  it's not as fast as win9x on the same box.  and i have noting 'unnessary' in my kde...
<intelikey> nothing
<stdin> bomber: as long as you have the -generic kernel installed, you'll be fine
<bomber> ok thanks
<stdin> intelikey: well I suppose the KDE devs put more in to the recent releases, maybe an older kde would run better, having said that, I'd still prefer linux+KDE over win
<stdin> :P
<parkerw207_> Stdin : can you get googlemail for linux ?
<intelikey> stdin in fact. i can load kde on that box and do ps ax and see the whole output on one screen    hehhe
<stdin> parkerw207_: google mail is web based, turn pop on in the settings and use your favourite email client, I do :)
<intelikey> stdin prefer.   heh no doubt.
<harmental> hi everydoby...
<parkerw207_> stdin : i meant googletalk
<stdin> parkerw207_: kopete works with it
<harmental> is there anyway to edit pdfs in linux (other than latex..)?
<parkerw207_> stdin : yeah but you cant send files
* intelikey hates pdf
<AHinMaine> parker207, i use gaim with google.
<intelikey> reminds me of M$
<stdin> parkerw207_: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Google+Talk+support
<parkerw207_> how do you use gaim
<intelikey> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<AHinMaine> it's just like a regular jabber acct.
<andres> COMO REPRODUZCO CANCIONES EN KUBUNTU?
<eazevedo> Hi folks!
<andres> HEEEYYYYY QUIE RESPONDE?
<intelikey> !ve
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ve - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<stdin> intelikey: had to look that up on wikipedia :P
<andres> THANK'S
<stdin> YOU'RE WELCOME
<intelikey> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<andres> OK
<dan_> ubuntu is the best
<intelikey> what exactly did you compare it too ?
<ScarFreewill> dan_: YEAH
<stdin> no, Kubuntu is better :P
<andres> UBUNTU IS THE BEST? WHY?
<stdin> !caps | andres
<ubotu> andres: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<intelikey> andres if you want the ops to notice you just keep yelling
* ScarFreewill means in common x/kde/edu- ubuntu
<stdin> *ubuntu is the best, yeah :)
<intelikey> so you mean debian based linux is the best
<ScarFreewill> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/LinspirePartnership
<stdin> gotta love debian
<ScarFreewill> debian don't have that do they?
<intelikey> but again i would have to ask what it was compared too
<ScarFreewill> windows
<ScarFreewill> :{
<ScarFreewill> * :P
<dan_> nr 1 in 2006 is ubuntu
<intelikey> if that's the comparison then   * > windows     no ?
<stdin> a pocket calculator is better than windows
<parkerw207__> bloody snow!
<stdin> more reliable too
<ScarFreewill> feisty will come out on my bday
<intelikey> ^5
<ScarFreewill> ^_^
<ScarFreewill> i'm 100 years after hitler :P
<MrBallZ> hi, i found more about the former problem I said, when I start konqueror , I get a window saying:  Sorry - Konqueror ,  could not find mime type    aplication / octect-stream  ... what can be the cause of this ?
<MrBallZ> and as soon as I close it , konqueror window appears ...
<intelikey> yeah and did you close everything and logout like i sujested ?
<MrBallZ> intelikey: no , because even If i shut down the system with everything closed, it comes back ...
<stdin> MrBallZ: System Settings -> Advanced (if on edgy) -> Session Manager -> Start with an empty session
<dan_> linux comparison
<intelikey> same thing as closing everything,       and i suspect he's not closing things in the systray    but i could be wrong.
<MrBallZ> stdin: will this make for example, kopete, kcheckgmail, skype and those programs not load on startup ...
<stdin> yeah, will just be a blank session
<intelikey> and if it's in ~/.kde/Autostart   that wont affect it.
<stdin> yep 
<sorush20> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dan_> where is virus scanner?
<intelikey> virus ?
<intelikey> what's that ?
<dan_> virus scanner
<spitwise> heh
<intelikey> dan_ for what ?
<stdin> virus? what that then?
<intelikey> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Lynoure> dan_: you can install e.ge clamAV to protect Windows users of you Linux mail server to infect each other
<dan_> is antivirus
<stdin> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<dan_> :)
<stdin> but you don't need one, virus's are windows things that don't bother us linux users
<intelikey> so like i said,   for what ?
<dan_> you don't have virus scanner?
<stdin> me? no
<intelikey> no
<dan_> :(
<dan_> is in ad remove...
<intelikey> never needed nor wanted one.
<Lynoure> dan_: why a ":("? It is not supposed to be ":)" that one is not needed?
<stdin> the thought never even occurred to me to have one :P
<dan_> sure?
<Lynoure> dan_: If you really really want one, you can get one, but at the moment there are no Linux viruses in the wild, really
<intelikey> ad remover ?     where is the ad ?
<dan_> in aplication
<intelikey> what application ?
<stdin> if you want a virus scanner, run windows
<Lynoure> dan_: there are an ad blocker plugin for firefox, at least.
<dan_> :)
<dan_> i have a virus scanner
<MrBallZ> could the problem I'm having, be originated by konqueror or some player trying to find that specific file that gave me the error window at the begining ?
<DjDarkman> is it safe to replace grub with gfx-grub?
<dan_> AEGIS VIRUS SCANNER
<stdin> a virus scanner on linux would just be a waste of CPU time :P
<ScarFreewill> stdin: how do you make the arrow?
* intelikey seriously considers installing a virus scanner and setting up a firewall  just to remember what windows users have to do....
<stdin> ScarFreewill: you mean  ?
<ScarFreewill> stdin: yes
<intelikey> arrows ?
<intelikey> looks like questionable eggs to me.
<stdin> ScarFreewill: meta-key+Shift+U (meta-key is alt-gr in my case)
<dan_> how register a channel here?
<casabrasil> hello
<intelikey> http://freenode.net
<paris> hi
<ScarFreewill> i don't know if i have a meta-key :P
<casabrasil> how are yours
<intelikey> hmmm you know i don't seem to have a meta key
<intelikey> but i'm in 'nome   not kde
<ScarFreewill> the thing is i'm not sure what i meta key is :P
<soulrider> meta key is the windoze key i think
<intelikey> generally left-alt
<ScarFreewill> i can use the windoze key to pause/play/... amarok
<intelikey> errr my other left.
<soulrider> yes
<soulrider> whata re you guys trying to do witht he meta key ?
<stdin> ScarFreewill: no, that's an amarok shortcut
<ScarFreewill> ok
<stdin> soulrider: make a 
<soulrider> :O
<soulrider> i dont know how to make one
<soulrider> but i guess i can use kcharselect
<MrBallZ> Altgr only appears on non english keybard, my spanish kb has it ...
<stdin> ScarFreewill: you can set it with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup"
<intelikey> i can't even copy and paste the darnd things.
<ScarFreewill> whats that virual keyboard app?
<stdin> you can use any key, including the "logo" keys
<ScarFreewill> intelikey: lol
<stdin> it's a UTF symbol I think
<soulrider> 
<ScarFreewill> nice1
<soulrider> if i change to spanish i can make the arrow O
<stdin> he went thata way:   :P
<ScarFreewill> lol
<soulrider>  
<intelikey> ok you are saying that's arrows.  which way do they point ?
<soulrider> 
<ScarFreewill> oms
<stdin> intelikey:  left,  right,  up,  down
<intelikey> what i see is a white egg with a ? in it ?
<intelikey> those all look alike
<spitwise> i see an empty rectangle
<MrBallZ> mmm, can't type them ...
<spitwise> off topic: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSH_Filesystem
<ScarFreewill> i'm installing kcharselect
<spitwise> nifty
<stdin> Alt-Shift-C in konversation
<MrBallZ> could the problem I'm having with the octec-stream, be originated by konqueror or some player trying to find that specific file that gave me the error window at the begining ?
<ScarFreewill> 
<ScarFreewill>  woot there is so much stuffs lol
<intelikey> well i played with fonts and can see those chars  as empty boxes white eggs with ?  white diamonds with ?  and white boxes   just by changing fonts..  but no arrows.   heck i havent even seen the indians yet...
<intelikey> 5
<ScarFreewill> intelikey: i use Alt-Shift-c and go to table 33
<intelikey> Alt-Shift-c doesn't seem to be recognized by bitchx in a gnome-terminal   :)
<spitwise> nor by irssi in konsole
<intelikey> :)
<ScarFreewill> you have to use it in konversation
<intelikey> !i
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> quiet bot.
<ScarFreewill> or just kcharselect app
<Danup> how to register a channel?
<ScarFreewill> anyways, thx for telling me how to make funny chars night ;)
<sorush20> I need help my wpa setup will not work what ever I do.
<xenol> plz why i have to enable my connection to inet everytime i log into edgy?
<ForgeAus> wow smart is a pretty good Package manager too
<ForgeAus> not very KDE-interface wise but design-wise its kde-ish (in a synaptic kinda way)
<xenol> sum1 plx
<slyfox> Can someone please help - Console login does not work and ctrl+alt+f1 does not work
<xenol> well apt-get owns all
<ForgeAus> xenol true
<ForgeAus> but its kinda manual... I prefer gui ways of doing things
<vimagar> hello
<vimagar> man.. i've just reinstalled kubuntu
<vimagar> i don't know what happened, i was installing drivers for my ATI video card
<ForgeAus> and?
<vimagar> and when i restarted the machine, it didn't respond
<vimagar> i was trying to play et
<vimagar> how do i do that?
<ForgeAus> hmmm which version edgy?
<vimagar> 6.10
<vimagar> edgy
<intelikey> "<slyfox> Can someone please help - Console login does not work and ctrl+alt+f1 does not work"  ?
<intelikey> slyfox what does work ?
<boccaccio69> hello
<vimagar> could yo people tell me some tips?
<slyfox> intelikey: everything else works fine and console inside X works fine
<intelikey> slyfox and what hardware ?
<boccaccio69> @find apocalypto
<vimagar> i mean what are the first steps to take after installation?
<slyfox> intelikey: laptop Asus z71v - NvidiaGo 6600 128mg, 2.0ghz Intel Centrino mobile, 2Gb ram ... does it matter ?
<vimagar> actually i've executed apt-get instal update
<Gretl> vimagar: read the help section
<premier_> hello
<intelikey> slyfox you can try booting with  vga=normal quiet silent nosplash
<slyfox> intelikey: This is the problem: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2621303#post2621303
<boccaccio69> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<slyfox> intelikey: how do I boot like that ? Please look at my forum post, I have tried so many things.
<xenol> why everytiem when i want to uise sudo i get this in terminal? sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Feb  8 22:03:30 2007
<premier_> adept says there are three packages I can update (something about generic kernel images) but when I load the update manager, it says that their broken or something
<premier_> whats the deal?
<ScarFreewill> how can i download via rsync
<ScarFreewill> whats the console command?
<xenol> why do i need to enable my connection to inet everytime i log into edgy_
<xenol> ?
<kkosmo> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ScarFreewill> premier_: i have the same prob :P
<ForgeAus> vimagar in adept its probably good to check for fglxr
<xenol> can anyone help me plz?
<premier_> Is it something I should worry about?  I dont like messing around with anything called a "kernel image"
<vimagar> that's the driver for ATi right?
<premier_> sounds too important
<premier_> yeah, I have that
<vimagar> i did that, but i don't know what happened
<thor> hi there all in need of some help with wireless setup in kubuntu edgy can any one help
<premier_> what did today's update do to fglxr?
<vimagar> my screen resolution went to a lousy 400 x 600
<vimagar> and i used xorg to fix it
<parkerw207_> is there a linux ebook viewer ?
<ScarFreewill> i think is because of a new kernel
<vimagar> and then disgraced showed over my shoulder :(
<intelikey> slyfox yes and the answer you got there is the same as what i gave you.   it issue is kernel frame buffering issue.       there are two ways to edit the boot options    1. before you reboot edit /boot/grub/menu.lst   or 2. at the boot prompt hit [esc]    select the kernel to boot and hit  [E]    select the line with "splash" in it and change it to "nosplash" and add vga=normal   hit [enter]     hit [B] 
<thor> link sys pci card is the one I am using
<xenol> !baddevice
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168 then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<vimagar> it's apt-get install upgrade a good thing to do?
<alex____> ,   ...     ubuntu           Cannonical
<vimagar> or should i do some stuff before that...
<xenol> can anyone help me geez plz?
<xenol> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Feb  8 22:03:30 2007 wat does this mean? it appears everytime i wanna use sudo
<intelikey> slyfox note.  that edit methood one is permanant.  edit methood two is per boot.
<Mys_Teri> I am going to buy a new sound card, can anyone tell me if Sound Blaster is easily recognizable by kubuntu?  Or any ideas for an easy to use inexpensive one?
<intelikey> slyfox any questions ?
<slyfox> intelikey: liek this:   kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet nosplash vga=norma
<xenol> intelikey: sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Feb  8 22:03:30 2007 wat does this mean? it appears everytime i wanna use sudo do know wat is problem plz?
<intelikey> vga=normal
<intelikey> slyfox yes.
<thor> hello anyone usefull here
<slyfox> intelikey: ok, changed ad saved it, do I need to do this now?    sudo update-grub
<xenol> intelikey: ?
<intelikey> xenol means that the system clock either was wrong and has been set or is wrong and needs set.
<vimagar> hey watch yar tongue...
<intelikey> xenol either way tomarrow that error will have worked itself out.  :)
<intelikey> or even later today.
<xenol> intelikey:  well i dont know wats wrong ca use it is set correctly
<ScarFreewill> should i do rsync -av $URL to download with rsync?
<intelikey> slyfox no.
<intelikey> xenol the time stamp on the file is future to the hw clock.
<intelikey> that's what the error means.
<vimagar> whats xserver-xfree86 for?
<intelikey> as to why... could be a number of factors
<slyfox> intelikey: ok, I wil restart now brb to tell you what happened
<xenol> intelikey:  well i dont have time to wait for it and need that f***ing thing to work :/
<twosouls82> am I the only one who gets this error? http://rafb.net/p/8Dq7cO55.html
<intelikey> slyfox ok.
<intelikey> xenol so set the hwclock ?
<xenol> intelikey:  in bios?
<intelikey> ntpdate pool.ntp.org && hwclock --systohc
<vimagar> how do i install firefox in ubuntu?
<intelikey> vimagar the package manager of your choice
<vimagar> you mean adept?
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> slyfox and ?
<vimagar> any good reference for ubuntu in the web?
<slyfox> intelikey: nothing changed, same probem
<slyfox> problem
<vimagar> like a guide or walkthrough? ;)
<intelikey> slyfox you did change the kernel that you booted ?
<thor> noooobs
<twosouls82> !wiki | vimagar
<ubotu> vimagar: wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<ScarFreewill> !rsync
<ubotu> rsync: fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.8-2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 237 kB, installed size 472 kB
<vimagar> thanks
<intelikey> select the right one from the list at boot time ?    slyfox ?
<slyfox> intelikey: the kernel? I just changed that grub and that is it
<vimagar> anyone plays hattrick around here'
<slyfox> intelikey: the default one, I did not even touch anything, just changed grub
<slyfox> intelikey: http://pastebin.ca/345742   ?
<slyfox> this is my grub
<intelikey> slyfox and you did default boot correct ?
<slyfox> intelikey: yes, i did not touch anything when it was booting
<intelikey> slyfox ok.   remove the   nosplash
<slyfox> intelikey: it used to be just splash there, should  I put it back ot just erase the whole word ?
<ScarFreewill> !rsynchowto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsynchowto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> slyfox question  did you notice anything different when it booted than before you changed that ?
<slyfox> intelikey: I don't think so, not that I looked closley
<james_> are there any known issues with kdm and a default ubuntu server i386 install?
* intelikey don't think one would need to look closely to notice that boot splash was disabled.
<ScarFreewill1> whats the console cmd to downlaod a rsync file?
<slyfox> intelikey: Oh as for what, I had the word splash erased in previous grub and there was no splash, so erased word splash and nosplash is the same thing .
<fish_> hi
<intelikey> yeah
<slyfox> ScarFreewill1: apt-get install rsync  ?
<fish_> ./join #windows
<slyfox> intelikey: so shoulf I put the word splash back in there ?
<intelikey> slyfox no.
<ScarFreewill1> a rsync file nit that app it self like "rsync -av url"
<intelikey> let me look a minute slyfox
<ScarFreewill1> *not the app it
<slyfox> intelikey: please.
<slyfox> ScarFreewill1: you want to install rsync ?
<ScarFreewill1> slyfox: no i want to download a file with rsync
<ScarFreewill1> slyfox: but i don't know how
<intelikey> man rsync
<ScarFreewill1> i've it doesn't make sense
<Roey> hi
<Roey> I just installed Kubuntu.
<slyfox> ScarFreewill1: google ?
<ScarFreewill1> they just show me how to list/upload files
<Roey> Hi, I just installed Kubuntu.  When I try to change root's passwd, I get:  nothing.  It just sits there.
<ScarFreewill1> slyfox: i've googled "how to rsync file"
<Roey> what's going on?
<slyfox> ScarFreewill1: rsync -av /path/to/source/directory /path/to/target/directory
<slyfox> ScarFreewill1: rsync -av /path/to/source/directory /path/to/target/directory
<slyfox> ScarFreewill1: got to console and type man rsync
<ScarFreewill1> a lol i didn't fill in the path to target dir :P
<ScarFreewill1> slyfox: thx alot !
<slyfox> ScarFreewill1: look here for rsync http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/backup
<slyfox> ScarFreewill1: You are wellcome.
<jaims> hi
<ScarFreewill1> slyfox: i thought that it would take the dir i am in as the /path/to/target/directory and never put it in..
<intelikey> slyfox vga=791  maybe.     you can play with the vga= setting   785 781 791 or even 0x0f05      i'm still satisfied when you get the vga= set right it will work.    also of note.  i have had to  [ctrl] +[alt] +[f8]   & [ctrl] +[alt] +[f1]    to get frame buffering to let go of the monitor...  you might try that too.
<intelikey> slyfox i hope you get it fixed.  if not you can ask someone else.  i gotta go.
<intelikey> later y'all
<twosouls82> l8er
<slyfox> intelikey: thank you
<revdjenk> hello everyone...
<revdjenk> anyone here using an Averatec laptop?
<vimagar> anyone knows how to install cable drivers for xilinx in ubuntu?
<ant1matter> I am using kdebase-3.5.6-ubuntu1 i need to get to kdebase-3.5.6-0ubuntu4 but i cannot update or upgrade from apt whats the process of getting these updates?
<revdjenk> anyone using ralink 2500 and have wifi connection?
<dwidmann> ant1matter: Are you using Feisty or Edgy?
<ant1matter> Edgy
<ant1matter> dwidmann: edgy
<jaims> bye all
<ant1matter> dwidmann: my k menus are messed up, my control center is empty...ugh
<dwidmann> Hm, odd, I've got 3.5.6-ubuntu3, and I see not ....ubuntu4
<dwidmann> then again, I've had more trouble with the amd64 reps than i386 ... seems they don't update as fast
* dwidmann hops off to check what's in there
<ant1matter> dwidmann: how to you get those updates? I have the listing of repos setup but they arent being seen
<glundberg> what's up with the linux kernel upgrade in Edgy??
<twosouls82> good question :)
<elyon> Hey, I having a problem (which is common for me with Kubuntu).  I modified my /etc/fstab to mount my CD drives to new directories in /media.  However, now they dont mount at all.  And trying to mount them manually tells me that the device (hdc or hdd) do not exist.
<twosouls82> I have the same
<glundberg> have you been able to upgrade?
<twosouls82> http://rafb.net/p/hptUhe75.html
<twosouls82> not the kernel
<twosouls82> it is a virtual package
<dwidmann> and all I see in there is *ubuntu1. Anyhow, any reason why you need the ubuntu4 instead of ubuntu1?
<twosouls82> it misses the package it refers to
<glundberg> hm...
<ant1matter> dwidmann: my problems with the menu and control center were reported as a bug and they released ubuntu4 to fix.
<ant1matter> dwidmann: i saw others report as a bug i menat
<twosouls82> glundberg: nobody could/would answer the question
<twosouls82> let's hope it is fixed soon
<glundberg> has anyone else noticed the problem?
<elyon> oh forget it.  Good God... Ive reinstalled Kubuntu about 10-15 times now and it NEVER stays working for long.  Time to find a different distro
<dwidmann> oops, I misread what I read, I've got *ubuntu1
<twosouls82> elyon: better learn to (l)unix
<elyon> twosouls82: Kinda hard to learn it when it doesnt even work enough to get help
<elyon> And I know linux...its Kubuntu I cant get working lol
<twosouls82> elyon: don't just do something, first undestand what you do ;)
<twosouls82> even when reading/applying tuts
<elyon> twosouls82: Ive editted fstab many times before... never had this problem.
<harmental> guys...when "aptgrading" i get this.....
<harmental> The following packages have been kept back:
<harmental>   linux-headers-generic linux-image-386 linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-386
<harmental>   linux-restricted-modules-generic
<harmental> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded.
<dwidmann> elyon, what does "ls /dev/?d?" output?
<twosouls82> elyon: what was the prob?
<harmental> why cant i reach those packages?
<elyon> Hey, I having a problem (which is common for me with Kubuntu).  I modified my /etc/fstab to mount my CD drives to new directories in /media.  However, now they dont mount at all.  And trying to mount them manually tells me that the device (hdc or hdd) do not exist.
<elyon> dwidmann: /dev/fd0  /dev/hda  /dev/hdc  /dev/hdd  /dev/sda
<glundberg> anyone else have a problem rebooting from KDE?
<twosouls82> elyon: and their permissions?
<ant1matter> \q
<dwidmann> elyon: so, what's your setup, which drives which?
<elyon> twosouls82: This is another thing that is really pissing me off.  NOW I mount it and it works fine (and I have not changed anything since my last attempt)
<elyon> dwidmann: Okay, hdc is my CD-Writer, hdd is my DVD drive.
<twosouls82> elyon: that wouldn't piss me off, better look at it from the bright side of life =)
<sbriscoe> I just updated my kubuntu install and it removed windows from grub. How can I put it back in? I tried the grub, find, setup thing but didn't work.
<xenol> uff got edgy installed now correctly
<dwidmann> and that makes hda and sda hard drives I presume?
<dwidmann> Kay
<elyon> dwidmann: I was just able to mount my cd writer, but when trying to mount my dvd drive, it just hangs in the console.
<elyon> dwidmann: hda is a hard drive, sda I believe is my media card reader.
<dwidmann> One sec, I'm going to throw a handful of things together and see how things work.
<goodthing> glundberg: no, but i have not upgraded since yesterday
<elyon> lol and I tried mounting my DVD drive again... and it worked.  Again, didnt change a thing.
<twosouls82> goodthing: would you try to do so, pleas?
<twosouls82> s/pleas/please/
<xenol> plz where can i turn off kwallet?
<goodthing> twosouls82: sure, i have another box with me so i would have to plug my switch in first with some reconnects, so sit tight
<elyon> xenol: Annoying little thing, isnt it? lol
<xenol> in dapper it was k menu system setings security i dont see anything like there in
<twosouls82> aye, thanks
<twosouls82> ^-- goodthing
<goodthing> twosouls82: talking about edgy right?
<xenol> elyon: well it is most annoying even worse then spyware on windows :S
<twosouls82> yeppers
<goodthing> okies
<revdjenk> elyon, I would recommend elive (elivecd.org)
<dwidmann> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<revdjenk> elyon, I would recommend elive (elivecd.org)
<elyon> revdjenk: What is that?
<revdjenk> elyon, I would recommend elive (elivecd.org)
<xenol> !kwallet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwallet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elyon> revdjenk: Dude, I get it... stop being annoying.
<revdjenk> elyon, I would recommend elive (elivecd.org)
<xenol> elyon:  any ideas where can i shutdown kwallet?
<goodthing> brb
<revdjenk> sorry, I was scrolled up the page...!
<twosouls82> xenol: is it in your tray now? if so, right click it, choose configure, and do it :)
<elyon> xenol: The easiest way is the simply right-click on the icon for it in your tray and choose quit.
<james_> i gotta go i'll be back
<revdjenk> elyon, it is an enlightnment based livecd... very interesting and fast
<dwidmann> elyon: take a look at this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4756/
<xenol> well it aint in my tray
<xenol> as i have seen it set by default to not run at startup :o
<dwidmann> crud, meant to put adduser not addgroup, oh well, you'll figure that out ...
<xenol> it is running :/
<elyon> dwidmann: Now, Ive never had to setup permissions like that before and they worked fine.
<dwidmann> elyon: just a failsafe
<dwidmann> if it's not working that should set them to what they "should" be
<elyon> ah
* xenol want to know how tu turn off kwallet :P
<elyon> Well, I planning on going ahead and installing Ubuntu alt-cd ... but Id like to be able to choose which environment to use (KDE or Gnome) at login.  Ive heard that I should NOT use sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.  What would you suggest?
<twosouls82> elyon: just kdebase
<twosouls82> and do the rest later
<twosouls82> from within kde
<elyon> twosouls82: Also seems I remember having menus totally cluttered with apps from both Gnome and KDE... any way to prevent that?
<twosouls82> elyon: you would have to edit the desktop files that represent the menu items to include a "OnlyShowIn" kde option (that might be SUSE  only.. )
<xenol> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<twosouls82> google for that option elyon
<twosouls82> ;)
<glundberg> anyone else have a problem rebooting from KDE?
<xenol> should i use seveas repo in sources.list?
<twosouls82> xeno1: it's quite usefull
<kuw88> where can i found real player for ubuntu ?>
<jolly> somebody told me that i could move the whole /usr/bin directory to the external harddrive, and mount it as /usr/bin in fstab. how do i do that?
<twosouls82> xenol: here you can what packages it contains: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/edgy-seveas/all/
<xenol> twosouls82:  hmm and canonical?
<jolly> my HDD
<jolly> external
<twosouls82> xenol: don't use that
<twosouls82> I don't I meant
<ubuntu> Hi :)
<ubuntu> oops
<arke> im running the latest kubuntu livecd now
<arke> on a laptop
<xenol> twosouls82:  hmm and if i have latest kde that is kde356 repo?
<arke> ive got a few questions but I'm gonna go read the FAQ first, brb
<jolly> can anybody help me with the isssue im having?
<parkerw207> can someone help me ?
<xenol> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<parkerw207> lol
<xenol> =)
<parkerw207> basically earlier i could get on the net with my wifif
<parkerw207> i could get onto irc
<ck42> wanting to install crossover office - not seeing the binary listed in my repos.  Is this a time where I should just use the .deb install package they supply?
<parkerw207> aparetnly a dns problem
<kuw88> where can i foud the realplayer for ubuntu?>
<twosouls82> xenol:
<parkerw207> so i have to keep putting in a new dns server
<twosouls82> #deb http://www.albertomilone.com/drivers/edgy/nonlegacy/32bit binary/
<twosouls82> #deb http://albertomilone.com/drivers/edgy/nonlegacy/32bit binary/
<twosouls82> deb http://www.albertomilone.com/drivers/edgy/latest/32bit binary/
<parkerw207> but now it keeps going to a dns website :S
<twosouls82> #AUTOMATIX REPOS START
<twosouls82> deb http://www.getautomatix.com/apt edgy main
<twosouls82> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main
<twosouls82> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted universe multiverse
<parkerw207> ooo its working now :S
<twosouls82> #AUTOMATIX REPOS END
<twosouls82> OOOOPSSSS
<parkerw207> very wiered
<twosouls82> sorry ppl
<twosouls82> wrong keycombi
<twosouls82> :\
<twosouls82> xenol: http://rafb.net/p/uMyiL610.html
<goodthing> well, upgrade works, but dist-upgrade is talking against itself for some reason
<twosouls82> indeed goodthing, same here
<twosouls82> a bug, the packge is virtual, referring to a non-existing packge :\\
<parkerw207> hey what these upgradable updates in adept ??
<arke> Alright, I must say that I am trulz amazed at how simple, nice, and fast kubuntu is running on my laptop (which, up until now, i have always run windows on)
<jolly_> sorry. im back
<arke> quick question ... where do i go to change the keyboard layout?
<jolly_> somebody told me that i could move the whole /usr/bin directory to the external harddrive, and mount it as /usr/bin in fstab. how do i do that? i have 12 MB left in my internal HDD and i want to install apps on my external HDD
<jolly_> [16:10]  <jolly> so they can run in kubuntu. i mean install for adept
<arke> man this is so amazing ... everything runs SO SMOOTH
<twosouls82> heh :)
<goodthing> someone tell the owner of http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ that I hate javascript
<arke> ok, i found the setting for changing the keyboard map ... SO EASY
<arke> I am LOVING this
<twosouls82> goodthing: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=52154
<twosouls82> ;)
<twosouls82> goodthing: paste from the command line
<goodthing> cool, i like the sound of that :)
<twosouls82> goodthing: I use it, it is dandy handy, I edited it a little though
<goodthing> for what it may count, heres what aptitude made of it for me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4757/
<twosouls82> zelfde, eeuhm, same here goodthing
<twosouls82> goodthing: thanks for checking.. let's see if the bug is filed yet
<twosouls82> brb
<arke> Hmm.
<arke> device stuff ... do i ask here or in #ubuntu?
<arke> looks like my wireless card is supposed to work out of the box, however it doesnt.
<twosouls82> as far as I can tell the bug isn't filed yet
<goodthing> the weird thing is that aptitude upgrade only showed me that linux-restricted-modules-generic was held back, but with dist-upgrade there all of a sudden are more packages in the game
<sorush20> hi .. why can't I install a big list of applications at once?
<sorush20> the command keeps getting skipped
<devilsadvocate> sorush20, skipped?
<goodthing> oh damn me, i forgot todo update before i started
<mattt54000> Bonjour
<jolly__> somebody told me that i could move the whole /usr/bin directory to the external harddrive, and mount it as /usr/bin in fstab... i have 12 MB on My Pc's HDD and i want to install porgrams from adept to my External HDD so they could run in kubuntu. help?
<arke> what is the tool to use for wireless connection?
<mattt54000> enfin Bonsoir plutot
<fribuntu> Hi all
<xenol> if i use amarok latest repo will it upgrade to 145 ?
<fribuntu> I have some problems with my sound settings to get recording from a microphone going.
<sorush20> for example the gimp is misssed out here sudo apt-get install -y streamtuner gimp konqueror* ktorrent mplayer xine libxine* xmms
<fribuntu> Can anyone offer me some help?
<fribuntu> I have triple checked the mixer settings, 20db gain and all. Yet I still only get a high pitch beep and a very soft voice in the background when using krecord.
<fribuntu> Same result with "arecord" from the console.
<jolly__> ..........
<fribuntu> Strange enough, I can skype to the "skype audio test" with crystal clear sound.
<soulrider> fribuntu: sorry i have never recorded anything
<soulrider> uhm, if i were you id check the forums at http://ubuntuforums.org
<bomber> how do i tell what kernel im using?
<fribuntu> soulrider: Ok. I'll have a look there.
<soulrider> bomber: 'uname -a' in a console
<_eMaX_> re
<bomber> thank you
<_eMaX_> anyone here knows what may firefox make think a java applet is not signed, when in fact it is?
<jolly__> i want to know if i can run kubuntu programs from my EXTERNAL HDD? adept
<dwidmann> jolly__: you can
<jolly__> how?
<dwidmann> well, if you install them there, on that drive, you can run them while they're on that drive
<eagle051387> what command do i use to convert rpms to debian files
<eagle051387> i already have alien installed
<dwidmann> It'd be a little bit more involved than "normal" though, and you wouldn't be able to do it from debs, unless you moved part of your normal filesystem (particularly the /usr directory) onto the new drive
<dwidmann> brb
<eagle051387> ?
<eagle051387> what u mean dwidmann
<g7vac> anyone know why when i start wengophone, it will say another device is useing this zip port but there is nothing else running
<soulrider> eagle051387: hes talking to jolly__
<soulrider> eagle051387: let me see if i have aline installed and ill tell you
<g7vac> zip port 5060 nothing is useing that port
<eagle051387> ok someone near me is saying alien -i and if that is the command would it automatically install it
<soulrider> eagle051387: alien -d <package?
<eagle051387> then how would i install it
<soulrider> i would make a deb
<soulrider> not install
<eagle051387> just run alien -i
<soulrider> well
<eagle051387> then what i do after that
<soulrider> dont use alien -i
<cpk1> i dont get it, if I try to install that kernel update all aptitude wants to do is remove stuff and thats it...
<cpk1> alien turns a .rpm into a .deb
<soulrider> yes
<eagle051387> so go alien -i
<soulrider> im telling him to dot hat, not to do -i
<eagle051387> oh ok
<soulrider> NO
<soulrider> NO -I
<eagle051387> then what do i do after than
<soulrider> use -d
<eagle051387> ok
<soulrider> and then install that deb package
<eagle051387> what do i do after that
<soulrider> right clickt he file
<[knap] > man alien
<soulrider> and hit install
<cpk1> use alien --to-deb
<eagle051387> double click it and install it that
<eagle051387> way
<soulrider> yes
<soulrider> its a deb now
<lunchbox> my adept database is locked up with Postfix download and some of the other packages
<lunchbox> how do I bump
<soulrider> lunchbox: you mean unlock it ?
<soulrider> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<lunchbox> yeah
<lunchbox> how do I complete the unfinished
<cpk1> aptitude -f install
<sorush20> the ms fonts are really slow to download
<lunchbox> E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root? ....is the error message I get
<kgx> in kde, i want to set up a shortcut to paste something (it password in leet letters). so i set up a keyboard input shortcut in kde control center but it doesnt seem to work, anyone know what could be wrong?
<eagle051387> i have the debian file now its converted
<darkserver3> hey.... some know any about regular expresion??
<eagle051387> how do i install it
<eagle051387> if i double click it its an ark file
<rEvolution27> eagle, if you right click there should be an install package option
<darkserver3> i need to solve a strange problem about a game of balls
<darkserver3> and when i end the expression i need to make it in java or C
<darkserver3> ummm begin with four exit... A,B,C,D,
<darkserver3> has three switch x1,x2,x3
<DraxNS> hello.. any fglrx experts here?
<darkserver3> a start in A with 0 and B with 1
<darkserver3> and have and exit in D
* dwidmann is back
<darkserver3> when the ball touche a switch, the other ball can't take the same way...
<darkserver3> i need the regular expression for that
<darkserver3> some one helppppp!!!
<cpk1> lunchbox: sudo aptitude -f install is what i meant
<eagle051387> how do i check to see if the package installed
<eagle051387> i installed the open mosix kernel how do i know if it installed
<Alllex> Hey, I'm having some trouble with screen sizes in Kubuntu 6.10?
<rEvolution27> Alllex:  What kinda trouble?
<Alllex> I'm using a 1280x1200 (Not exact) screen, yet I can only get it as big as 800X600
<rEvolution27> are your graphics drivers installed?
<Alllex> Not yet
<cpk1> Alllex: you probably need to edit xorg.conf
<rEvolution27> then that's most likely the problem
<Alllex> Ah, thanks
<bomber> ctrl-alt-+    or ctrl-alt-- will change resolutions
<eagle051387> how do i find out if the open mosix kernel i just installed installed
<jolly_> ok dwdmann how do you do that becaus my external is formated in Fat32
<rEvolution27> what's the command to force quit a program?
<cpk1> rEvolution27: try ctrl c
<bubu1uk> anyone here would give me suggestion how to setup vsftpd to be able for users to login and be chrooted in /home/user but also be able to go to /home/ftp for download stuff?
<sorush20> hi what dose this mean after I do sudo modprobe fglrx
<sorush20> FATAL: Error running install command for fglrx
<jonathan__> how do i check if a kernel has been installed
<jhutchins> jonathan__: take a look in /boot
<cpk1> uname -a will tell you what you are currently running
<bxnp> uname -a
<goodthing> or do a apt-cache policy <package>
<jhutchins> sorush20: try modprobe -v fglrx
<jhutchins> uname doesn't tell you what's installed though.
<jhutchins> In fact, you can get a reply from uname that indicates a kernel that's NOT currently installed.
<pgdown> how do you use konqueror as an ftp client?
<bmw> Ah, question, folks:  Have Edgy installed on i386.  Latest upgrades of linux want to break the upgrade, Have "linux-generic" version 2.6.17.11 installed but "linux-headers, -image & -restricted-modules" says it will "BREAK(upgrade)"  I noticed that I have all those files installed for the previous version but have different file names.  Thoughts"
<bubu1uk> pgdown: type ftp://ftpserveraddress
<jhutchins> pgdown: Just use an ftp url, ftp://some/host/file/name.foo
<goodthing> bmw: a known problem, looks like anyone is in that ship right now
<bmw> goodthing: would it be safe to uninstall the problem files and do the upgrade files all in the same instance?  Has anyone tried that?
<pgdown> bubu1uk jhutchins - thanks
<goodthing> bmw: well, i would wait for it to be fixed and not touch dist-upgrade in any way
<bmw> Kewl.  Thanks.  Appreciate you all here.
<pgdown> so, when I sudo apt-get upgrade, I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4762 - whats the deal?
<cpk1> pgdown: sudo aptitude dist-upgrade would probably resolve it
<pgdown> cpk1 : same thing
<cpk1> pgdown: sudo aptitude dist-upgrade says the same exact thing?
<pgdown> cpk1: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4763/
<pgdown> im going to reboot and see if that helps...
<cpk1> no
<goodthing> that does not help...
<jonathan__> how do i change the default boot kernel
<cpk1> ....
<rEvolution27> sometimes my screen seems to stick in the middle of a refresh for a few extra seconds on part of the screen... what could be causing this?
<jonathan__> i installed the openmosix kernel and now i would like to use that as my kernel
<cpk1> you should be able to choose it at boot time
<jonathan__> i cant
<jonathan__> i dont get a choice for kernels
<jonathan__> does that mean the openmosix kernel isnt installed
<cpk1> jonathan__: do you see it in /boot?
<TowerClimber> does anyone know how I can get snmpwalk, instead of tinysnmpwalk?  Or is anyone having problems with tinysnmpwalk?
<jonathan__> yes i see it in there
<parkerw207> guys how do i burn a cd ?
<cpk1> then you have it, you probably need to press escape at boot to see the grub menu
<parkerw207> infact how do i get a single track of a cd and copy it ?
<xenol> plx why do i see kernel upgrade in adept notifier but when i want to DL them and i click apply changes it says that i dont need them
<jonathan__> ok ill try it and ill come back cpk
<cpk1> jonathan__: you could check in /boot/grub/menu.list
<cpk1> to see if its listed at the bottom there
<jonathan__> ok ill try that
<cpk1> parkerw207: easiest way would be to use k3b
<parkerw207> ok how do i get only a couple of track off each cd?
<jonathan__> it says no such directory exists
<goodthing> parkerw207: you mean music? i use cdparanoia for that
<cpk1> jonathan__: sorry i meant /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rEvolution27> jonathan__: that open mosix thing looks really cool
<jonathan__> it is we r working on getting a cluster setup at my college
<parkerw207> ooo ok then thanks!
<rEvolution27> oh I see
<cpk1> parkerw207: grip is pretty good for ripping music
<rEvolution27> things like that make open source worth while
<parkerw207> how do i get grip ?
<xenol> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cpk1> parkerw207: its in the repositories
<jonathan__> found a list in konsole and its not even listed as the kernels used at boot time
<goodthing> cpk1: doesn't grip need to have acces by an audiocable?
<sleepy745> What is a good e-mail service that works good with Thunderbird, Yahoo charges for a POP3 ..
<parkerw207> oooo ok
<cpk1> grip rips from audio cds
<scotty> Okay, I installed Kubuntu 6.06 LTS on my laptop last night. Worked great, got my wireless card up and running. I decided to upgrade to Edgy. Now my touchpad on my laptop won't work. Anyone know how to get it working? I use a Dell Inspiron 1000, if that helps.
<pgdown> cpk1: still doesnt upgrade. no idea.
<|lostbyte|> How to monitor ssh session?
<goodthing> cpk1: i know, but for what i have tested, it needed such cable between the cdrom and motherbord
<cpk1> pgdown: thats because rebooting does nothing, try sudo aptitude -f install
<jeroenvrp> linux-image-generic: Depends: linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic but it is not installable
<cpk1> goodthing: i only am connected via ide to my cdrom and it works fine
<Alllex> Hey- I've foudn the right GPU driver but it's in .run format, how can I open that?
<|lostbyte|> I want to help a buch on friends use ssh to learn for the exam, but i want to see if they wont mess up anythung..
<cpk1> Alllex: what kind of card do you have?
<jeroenvrp> whats up with the repos!?\
<pgdown> cpk1: same thing
<Alllex> ATI Radeon XPress 200 intergrated
<goodthing> cpk1: ok, thanks, maybe i haven't used it for too long...
<hatta> Alllex, it's just a shell script
<cpk1> Alllex: what does lspci say about your card?
<sampan> sleepy745  gmail works flawlessly with POP3/thunderbird ... never had a problem with it.
<Alllex> lspci?
<sleepy745> thanks
<cpk1> in konsole do lspci
<|lostbyte|> Anyone ?
<franz> hello guys
<Alllex> It says alot of things- which in particular?
<cpk1> Alllex: nevermind, this is for you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<underdog5004> |lostbyte|, uh, I can use ssh pretty well...what do you want to do specifically
<jeroenvrp> does anyone have the same problem updating apt
<jeroenvrp> again: linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic
<cpk1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=356408
<DraxNS> cpk1 can you help with this?  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=356200
<jeroenvrp> are kept back
<sampan> yes jeroenvrp ... it's a bug.  don't do any upgrading till the devs get it sorted out
<underdog5004> jeroenvrp, for some reason, adept won't install the linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic stuff...I'm thinking I may need a reboot...
<parkerw207> whats a .m3u files?
<cpk1> jeroenvrp: read this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=356408
<jeroenvrp> cpk1: ok thanx
<underdog5004> parkerw207, it's a playlist
<underdog5004> I think
<parkerw207> oo ok then thanks
<sampan> parkerw207  .m3u are "winamp" playlists (for music)
<jeroenvrp> sampan: I allready updated it
<jeroenvrp> should I avoid rebooting?
* underdog5004 already updated as well...oh well...
<parkerw207> will a .wav file play on most cd players ?
<underdog5004> parkerw207, yes
<underdog5004> I believe so
<parkerw207> ok thanks
<sampan> jeroenvrp  oh ... i would guess probably don't reboot until there's more information.
<underdog5004> oh wait, no...only cdda
<|lostbyte|> underdog5004, i want to monitor my friends.. that are using ssh on my system
<jeroenvrp> ok than I dont reboot
<parkerw207> i am having to rip a cd for my mums wedding lol
<scotty> Okay, I installed Kubuntu 6.06 LTS on my laptop last night. Worked great, got my wireless card up and running. I decided to upgrade to Edgy. Now my touchpad on my laptop won't work. Anyone know how to get it working? I use a Dell Inspiron 1000, if that helps.
<parkerw207> so i gotta get this right
<underdog5004> |lostbyte|, oh, ok, you want people to ssh into your computer, but you want to be able to watch what they do?
<jonathan__> i looked in the grub boot list and the openmosix kernel wasnt in there
<underdog5004> scotty, lol, we had about 4 inspiron 1000's come into the shop yesterday...all had failed hard drives
<jonathan__> how do i add it
<parkerw207> so how do i make it a cdda ??#
<andres> how installer firefox?
<jonathan__> nice lol
<underdog5004> parkerw207, just use K3b to make an audio cd and add whatever files you want in there
<underdog5004> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<scotty> underdog: It's a completely redone 1000 :P New HD, new DDR, new graphics card
<|lostbyte|> underdog5004, excatly.
<parkerw207> 3b wont work for me for some reason
<underdog5004> really, I didn't know you could upgrade laptop Gfx cards
<jonathan__> anyone know how i can add a kernel to grub
<DraxNS> laptops from hell .. delivered by dell ;-)
<underdog5004> |lostbyte|, why not just make different users for all of them...
<underdog5004> ?
<scotty> underdog: Dell put it in because the old one was faulty. They asked if I wanted the same one, or an upgraded model.
<|lostbyte|> underdog5004, and..
<underdog5004> scotty, I bet I know which one you picked
<slyfox> Can someone please tel me how to fix Console Login? All I get is a Black Screen. Ctrl+Alt+F1 also gives me a black screen. Help
<goodthing> parkerw207: tell me the start point, what are you working from
<parkerw207> that k3b doesnt let you rip cdda
<underdog5004> |lostbyte|, ummm, if you make individual users for each one, then they can't mess your stuff up, unless you add them to the sudoers list
<scotty> Anyway, not the point how crappy my 400 dollar laptop that I use very rarely is :P Does anyone know how to get the touchpad working?
<underdog5004> parkerw207, what are you trying to do?
<DraxNS> k3b DOES let you make audio CD from mp3/ogg
<andres> i update the path and don't see the icon of firefox in the desktop
<parkerw207> goodthing : basically my mum wants me to make a cd for her wedding , i have some cd's she gaveme and she gave me a list of songs she wants on the cd
<|lostbyte|> underdog5004, but they can see my files..
<|lostbyte|> like if they cd into my home dir.
<|lostbyte|> how could i hide my home.. ??
<underdog5004> |lostbyte|, then you need to change the perms on your /home/user
<underdog5004> do this... sudo chmod 770 /home/your_user_name
<underdog5004> I think that's right...
<underdog5004> lol
<goodthing> parkerw207: k3b is not a ripper, you are best of with cdparanoia for that IMO, but grip will it also
<cpk1> DraxNS: why are you using modelines anyways... you shouldnt need them, also the only errors in your xorg log is the wacom drivers and isnt a problem (unless you have a writing tablet)
<cpk1> grip uses cdparanoia
<goodthing> indeed
<underdog5004> !cdrecorder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrecorder - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|lostbyte|> underdog5004, Alright.. then i have nothing to worry :) thanks..dude
<underdog5004> |lostbyte|, np
<underdog5004> pay it forward!
<xenol> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DraxNS> cpk1, when I commented out wacom.. it crashed
<DraxNS> cpk1 and since it is laptop... I put it back
<parkerw207> goodthing . so it will work ? just not as good as cdparanoia ?
<goodthing> parkerw207: if grip does not suit you, there also is KAudioCreator (although i am no fan of that)
<underdog5004> I just d/l my music...lol
<underdog5004> I love my server...
<DraxNS> cpk1 so I should get read of modlines?
<goodthing> parkerw207: well, it will work just as nice, but i just prefer cdparanoia from the command line
<cpk1> DraxNS: did you forget to comment out towards the bottom the stylus cursor and erasor lines as well when you commented out wacom?
<parkerw207> oo
<parkerw207> goodthing what is ogg vorbis ?
<parkerw207> thats what i am ripping everything in
<parkerw207> as it seems to be the only one it will allow me to ring in
<cpk1> parkerw207: grip uses cdparanoia but it has a nice friendly gui
<cesvi87> #join tarragona
<parkerw207> rip*
<DraxNS> cpk1, no... as far as I remember .... I # all that but since X failed... I removed #
<goodthing> parkerw207: that is a lossy format which is the one every linux should at least consider
<DraxNS> better to have any X than no X at all ;-)
<goodthing> *+user
<K`zan> I've got two updates today, linux-headers-generic and linux-image-generic, I select either and it says (BREAK (upgrade)), What do I do?  TIA!
<TheDebugger> same here
<cpk1> DraxNS: anyways, if you did sudo depmod -a that should make it start properly...
<cpk1> K`zan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=356408
<K`zan> cpk1 checking, thanks!
<goodthing> parkerw207: but if you want to make a CD for your mom, and want to convert back to cda format, you better not use lossy but plain wav
<DraxNS> cpk1, I'll do it again... it will not hurt...
<parkerw207> goodthing . oo i see , well wilkl it still rip an audio cd for me ?
<parkerw207> oo crap i just ripped in lossy
<crazy_penguin> Good Night everyone! Sleep well!
<goodthing> parkerw207: yes, but if you make it CD again, you will end up with quality loss
<DraxNS> cpk1, but I'll try to clear out xorg.conf... before anything else
<parkerw207> damn so i should do .wav ?
<goodthing> parkerw207: i would, yes
<parkerw207> thanks goodthing
<cpk1> DraxNS: if you followed the wiki to the tee then i dont think you should have any problems
<darkserver3> hey... guys.... bye bye...!!!
<goodthing> parkerw207: there is no reason to make ogg first in this situation, only reasons not to
<cpk1> parkerw207: you could use flac too and save yourself a little bit of space
<parkerw207> oo i see
<parkerw207> flac ?
<cpk1> Free Lossless Audio Codec
<DraxNS> cpk1, I had... I just manually edited xorg to change ati with fglrx
<parkerw207> and i get that from ?
<xenol> lol amarok 1.4.5 is stable?
<goodthing> cpk1: no he wants to go back to normal cda
<parkerw207> yeah so it will play on any sterio
<cpk1> i think k3b will change it back to wave if you tell it you are making an audio cd
<parkerw207> oo crap but will that play on most cd player s?
<goodthing> cpk1: oh wait, yeah that is possible but you're making it hard for him now
<jonathan__> got the kernel setup where on earth would i find the ram disk
<jonathan__> cpk had to go into /boot/grub and load it in emacs and add the kernel to the list
<jonathan__> cpk now where do i find the initial ramdisk
<parkerw207> so what would i do ?
<parkerw207> rip all these songs in .wav
<bjerke_> hej
<parkerw207> then how would i get them to cda for a cd?
<parkerw207> i dont want to much this up for me mum lol
<Alumin> anybody got a recommendation on a program to maintain a journal/diary?
<Alumin> ideally this app would support arbitrary per-entry metadata, encrypt its data files, and have at least simple text formatting
<DraxNS> parkerw207, open k3b select make audio cd and add mp3 files to it.. you will see how much it can add.. when full select burn... and that is it
<DraxNS> parkerw207, it will make classic audio cd
<parkerw207> so i should be ripping in mp3 ?
<underdog5004> rip in ogg
<jonathan__> this is driving me nuts
<goodthing> parkerw207: you would do: rip the cd's in either wav or flac -> pick the one you want -> burn the wav-files with k3b as audio-cd (i believe flac will also just do that)
<DraxNS> parkerw207, what are your source files?
<cpk1> parkerw207: ideally you would want to rip in wav or flac
<parkerw207> i'll have a look one sec
<Alumin> parkerw207: wav/flac will give you perfect-quality copies, but the files are substantially larger
<parkerw207> i only need like 5 songs on one cd
<jonathan__> flac though really larg file sides
<jonathan__> besides that great sound quality
<goodthing> parkerw207: then just do wav...
<Alumin> either way I wouldn't rip in mp3
<jonathan__> cpk where would i find the initial ram disk
<parkerw207> how do i find out what format the songs are , on the cd?
<cpk1> flac is smaller than wav
<cpk1> parkerw207: if it is a cd you bought then it is .wav
<Alumin> parkerw207: audio CDs are in wav format
<DraxNS> or in cda
<parkerw207> ooo
<jonathan__> no its not
<jonathan__> wait
<parkerw207> these are old cd's lol
<fribuntu> cpk1: Not really. It is raw PCM audio.
<jott_> wav is a container format.. the audio is pcm..
<jott_> fribuntu: right :)
<K`zan> cpk1 Guess I'll just chill :-), thanks!
<jott> but ripping to wav will contain the raw pcm data from the cd so it's fine ;)
<DraxNS> cpk1, thanx for help....  I will try to clear xorg.conf and to do a depmod once more
<parkerw207> oo ok then thanks :)
<cpk1> DraxNS: wait
* DraxNS waiting
<goodthing> parkerw207: old cd's with scratches, then -> use a tool that uses cdparanoia
<hatta> http://rip.sourceforge.net/
<fribuntu> parkerw207: Or use cdparanoia directly :)
<hatta> best ripping script ever
<parkerw207> there not scratched
<cpk1> DraxNS: how do you know its not starting at boot?
<goodthing> but most cdrom's can use it anyway for what i understand
<hatta> automatically rip with cdparanoia with tags filled automatically and converted automatically to the format of your choice
<parkerw207> going AFK
<hatta> with just one command
<jonathan__> if i can get this to work im gongi tob bbe so happy
<DraxNS> cpk1, when I log on to KDE it has poor graphics... like 256 colors ...
<goodthing> parkerw207: that leaves the incorrectness of the station where you put the cd in
<fribuntu> parkerw207: I just use "KAudioCreator". It works fine most of the time and it has an "idiot proof GUI" :)
<DraxNS> cpk1, but after I do anything like glxgears.. it gets sharp and full like 24b of colors
<sampan> fribuntu  bah ... i've managed to muck up rips with KAudioCreator .. it's not TOTALLY idiot-proof!
<fribuntu> parkerw207: It also has some nice features like CDDB lookup for track info etc.
<fribuntu> sampan: :)
<sampan> :D
<fribuntu> sampan: it is adequately idiot-proof.
<slyfox> Can someone please tel me how to fix Console Login? All I get is a Black Screen. Ctrl+Alt+F1 also gives me a black screen. Help
<DraxNS> slyfox, looks like you have messed up your X
<jott> kaudiocreator uses cdparanoia to rip...
<jhutchins> fribuntu: For any degree of idiot-proofing, someone can ALWAYS come up with a better idiot.
<xenol> ok i need someone who can help me i cant shutdown PC when i shut it down wont shut down and olnymonitor shuts down
<sampan> fribuntu  indeed -- it's pretty simple and works adequately for me anyway
<fribuntu> slyfox: errm, what about CTRL+ALT+F2 ... and what happens, if you press "enter"?
<xenol> !shutdown
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutdown - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cpk1> DraxNS: that makes no sense... i suppose a quick and dirty way would be to use modprobe and startup, but i dont understand why it wouldnt be working correctly
<slyfox> fribuntu: nothing, black screen
<sampan> i'm still wishing i could find someone who would help me figure out why my edgy install keeps hard freezing on me at random times about once a week.  it's distressing
<DraxNS> cpk1, me neither :-)
<slyfox> DraxNS: can you help ?
<slyfox> DraxNS: here are the details: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2621303#post2621303
<fribuntu> jhutchins: It is so true. Sometimes I manage to be the idiot. But not with KAudioCreator :)
<slyfox> fribuntu: can you help? Here are the details http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2621303#post2621303
<DraxNS> slyfox, not now... sorry.. I've been working too much hours now... but I suggest to do a reconfigure thingy with xorg
<xenol> plz how cna i turn of pc?
<DraxNS> 10x all
<cpk1> DraxNS: if fglrxinfo says you are using the ati driver at boot though then I dont see why it wouldnt be working
<DraxNS> cpk1, that is why I am confused...
<slyfox> DraxNS: already did it, did not help
<DraxNS> and oddly enough it does work... just not from the start
<xenol> !turnoff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about turnoff - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DraxNS> slyfox, in that case sorry
<slyfox> DraxNS: crap, looks like a Distro reisntall is needed :-(
<slyfox> DraxNS: I hate it when there is aproblem and no one has any idea why it is. Really do not want to run into it again
<jott> slyfox: i had the same problem but setting the vga kernel parameter helped.. maybe you have to find the right vesa mode that works for you
<DraxNS> slyfox, well not.. it can be fixed... but I am too tired to look it up now
<cpk1> slyfox: you should probably turn Option  "Composite" "Enable" to Option  "Composite" "Disable"
<parkerw207> hmmm why does kaudiocreator say " No odecs selected" and why does it not show the tracks ont he cd ?
<fribuntu> slyfox: Well first of all, you do not have a X11 problem, so editing anything in the xorg.conf is not going to help.
<slyfox> jott: what did you set it to ?
<cpk1> he still should turn compositing off if he isnt going to be using it =P
<slyfox> cpk1: already tried it, did not help
<jott> slyfox: 838 (that should be 1600x1200x16 afair)
<DraxNS> N8 all this time for sure ;-)
<Casaubon> hi all
<xenol> plz what is my problem with turning off pc? i cant turn it offf can anyone help me?
<tish> perdonn  pa entrar en ua sala espaola?
<slyfox> jott: how do you get these? I have 1680x1050
<xenol> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<slyfox> fribuntu: what should I do? Can you please look here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2621810#post2621810
<jott> slyfox: well i suppose 1680x1050 is not a valid vesa mode.. there is a tool to query the modes... erm.. hold on
<cpk1> slyfox: also you dont have to do login to console from X you can just change to a different tty and then get a login prompt there
<slyfox> cpk1: none of the tty work not one from F1 to F6
<xenol> :( why no one want to help a nub?
<fignew> xenol: how won't it turn off?
<xenol> monitor will turn off but i can hear cooler working when pc should be turned off
<xenol> is doing nothing
<xenol> only monitor shuts down
<spitwise> push button/flip switch/unplug?
<fribuntu> slyfox: I'd try to boot with vga=769 (that is 640x480x8) and see if that works. If not, I'd totally turn of the framebuffer support for the console in the kernel. I don't know if there is a boot option for that.
<slyfox> xenol: what video card do you have?
<xenol> slyfox: 9600 pro
<fignew> spitwise: gee, helpful
<spitwise> :D
<xenol> spitwise: hahaha
<slyfox> fribuntu: how do I turn of the framebuffer support for the console in the kernel ?
<xenol> any ideas?
<fignew> xenol: does it go to the shutdown screen?
<slyfox> xenol: did you install the correct drivers ?
<fignew> slyfox: not an ATI problem...
<xenol> slyfox: i didnt isntalled drivers :S got the basic one shiped with kub 6.10 installation
<xenol> fignew: i think no
<fribuntu> slyfox: Well, there is an option for turning it on or off when you compile your own kernel :) There should be a module for that in the Kubuntu-Kernel. But before you do that, first try 640xx480x8
<slyfox> fignew: I rememebr I had soemthing similar with ATI, it would freeze my pc becasue of the ati drivers nto isntalled
<fignew> ATI drivers are for X11 only... you don't need them when shutting down :P
<fribuntu> slyfox: vesafb.ko I believe is the module.
<slyfox> fribuntu: ok I'll try it now, no idea how to kompile kernel, I am simply a noob and console did work before. But before what I do not remember, no idea what messed it up. I suspect it was either Beryl or Nvidia 9xxx series driver .
* parkerw207 is listening to Cline Dion - The Colour Of My Love [Amarok] 
<xenol> any ideas?
<fignew> xenol: is it a laptop?
<parkerw207> ooops
<xenol> fignew: no desktop
<fignew> custom or prebuilt?
<xenol> fignew: custom
<fignew> strange
<fignew> have you tried pressing ctrl+alt+F1 when the screen goes blank?
<parkerw207> ok how do i make sure this audi cd plays on all the cd players ?
<xenol> my monitor shuts down
<fignew> and also, does the screen actually TURN OFF or just go blank?
<parkerw207> i am on the burning cd
<xenol> when i turn it of it says no signal
<fignew> ok
<xenol> it act as shutdown
<fribuntu> slyfox: You do not have to compile the kernel. Just do NOT load that module.
<fribuntu> slyfox: there should be a boot option for that.
<fignew> does the harddrive click after the screen goes blank?
<parkerw207> anyone ?
<xenol> fignew:  click?
<fribuntu> slyfox: video:vesa=off vga=normal
<slyfox> fribuntu: I will do this, is it correct?:    kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet splash vga=769       ?
<fignew> make noise
<xenol> fignew:  yes
<xenol> cooler
<fignew> well, a clicking noise ;)
<fignew> is it working?
<xenol> yeah .)
<xenol> yes
<xenol> well
<parkerw207> anyone ? hehe
<xenol> dunno monitor doesnt shows anything
<fribuntu> slyfox: You can enter those parameters at the boot prompt, you don't have to edit the grub config all the time.
<fignew> I'd submit a bug to ubuntu
<xenol> well i am running kubuntu =)
<Minataku> xenol: I missed it, what's the issue?
<slyfox> fribuntu: I will reboot now and see what happens
<xenol> Minataku:  when i press turn off icon in kubuntu monitors shut down but pc wont turn off cooler is working
<fribuntu> slyfox: good luck
<Minataku> xenol: Hm... How old is this PC?
<xenol> Minataku: 1.5-2 years aint sure
<Minataku> It's more than likely an ACPI issue
<bubu1uk> ls
<bubu1uk> ops, wrong window.
<xenol> Minataku: well i havent got turn off probs with dapper
<Minataku> xenol: Hrm... I've heard this before
<Minataku> Don't remember if an answer ever happened, though :\
<xenol> Minataku:  i am running k7n2 delta series MB
<Minataku> xenol: Check /var/log/messages or /var/log/messages.old
<Minataku> Look for the big line you usually see when it first boots, it says a lot of junk, then look BEFORE that
<xenol> Minataku:  i will paste its chaotic for me :/
<Minataku> xenol: That works too
<xenol> well i have message and message.0
<xenol> which one?
<xenol> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Minataku> First one first
<Minataku> The one w/o the .0
<slyfox> fribuntu: while booting, splash screen was massed up with the resolution becauseo changed vga, but once booted still no change, console does nto work
<xenol> Minataku: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4771/
<fribuntu> slyfox: ok, try disabling vesa then.
#kubuntu 2007-02-09
<fribuntu> slyfox: video:vesa=off vga=normal
<jmichaelx> could anyone help me on this? i cannot play any video files right now using kaffeine+xine (or anything else plus xine, as far as i can tell.)
<slyfox> fribuntu: where is it done again? in my /boot/grub/menu.lst    there is no vesa
<fribuntu> slyfox: just add it
<fribuntu> slyfox: in the same line where the "vga" is
<slyfox> fribuntu: kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet splash video:vesa=off vga=normal             ?
<fribuntu> slyfox: yep
<slyfox> rebooting
<fribuntu> good luck
<Minataku> xenol: Give me .0
<Minataku> I don't see anything in that one
<xenol> Minataku: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4774/
<Minataku> xenol: Crap... I don't see anything there
<Minataku> Sorry, I have to go eat
<xenol> np
<jmichaelx> could anyone help me on this? i cannot play any video files right now using kaffeine+xine (or anything else plus xine, as far as i can tell.) my debugging info looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4775/
<parkerw207> help guys
<Minataku> Good luck, xenol
<xenol> well if i turn pc off with button can it dmg sumthing?
<parkerw207> says it cannot burn my cd :(
<xenol> ty Minataku
<parkerw207> says cdrecord has no permission to open the device
<jmichaelx> parkerw207: use k3b instead, and run it as root
<parkerw207> how do i run it as root ?
<jmichaelx> 'sudo k3b'
<spitwise> would sudo chmod 777 /usr/bin/k3b of sorts work to give permissions?
<jmichaelx> yeah, i think it would
<spitwise> then user can could run it
<parkerw207> now its borning
<parkerw207> or burning*
<parkerw207> or doing something lol
<lupine_85> spitwise: no, it wouldn't
<lupine_85> that'd be a baaaad idea
<lupine_85> the user probably needs adding to the cdrom or media group (see what group /dev/cdrom or other appropriate device file is in)
<slyfox> fribuntu: nothing, smae problem
<lupine_85> making /anything/ xx7 is a bad idea...
<roman2006> hi
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> i have 3 packages that have been held back for some reason
<coreymon77> why is that?
<slyfox> coreymon77: details
<coreymon77> linux-headers-generic linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386
<coreymon77> those are the packages
<tazz> when i type 'sudo ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin' it says "bash: ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin: Permission denied"
<coreymon77> i type sudo apt-get upgrade
<coreymon77> and it says the following packages have been held back
<tazz> what am i doing wrong?
<coreymon77> linux-headers-generic linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386
<slyfox> coreymon77: do sudo-apt get update first
<jmichaelx> could anyone help me on this? i cannot play any video files right now using kaffeine+xine (or anything else plus xine, as far as i can tell.) it makes programs like kaffeine and democracyplayer crash my debugging info looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4775/
<slyfox> coreymon77: the do sudo-apt get autoremove
<fribuntu> slyfox: well, I am out of options then. Sorry.
<jmichaelx> coreymon77: i am having the same problem
<tazz> coreymon77: try apt-get clean
<jmichaelx> ahh
<fribuntu> slyfox: You can try to start some other live distro like knoppix and see if you can switch there.
<jott> slyfox: slyfox try to install vbetool then do "sudo vbetool vbemode get" and use the value returned as vga=nnn
<slyfox> fribuntu: so is everyone else I spoke with. Man at least in the Windows world everything was known.. here it is a dark night
<fribuntu> slyfox: and then you can find out what makes knoppix different from your config.
<coreymon77> no use
<slyfox> fribuntu: My Konsole did work before fine in Kubuntu
<cpk1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=356408 regarding the update issue!
<fribuntu> slyfox: so what have you changed when it did stop working?
* genii sips a coffee
<fribuntu> slyfox: you must have done something. Consoles do not magically turn of or something.
<coreymon77> tazz: didnt work
<slyfox> fribuntu: that is the million dollar question.  I suspect it maybe was Beryl and nvidia 9xxx series
<coreymon77> tazz: same thing happened
<slyfox> fribuntu: console does work fine in X session
<jott> fribuntu: well i had quite the same issue with the nvidia driver .. but setting the vga=... helped for me at least..
<fribuntu> slyfox: Oh and by the way, you are free to uninstall any Linux and reinstall Windows, if you like. But telling us that a windows console mode is working better than linux is kind of funny.
<coreymon77> slyfox: your suggestions didnt help
<jott> and not all vesa modes worked for me...
<underdog5004> whoa...I missed that one!
<underdog5004> lol
<jott> slyfox: maybe give the vbetool a try..but i can't promise anything ;)
<slyfox> fribuntu: nah, I am not talking about console, I am talking in general, it would be known by now what causes this problem, here no one has a clue after a few suggestions do not work
<underdog5004> no way is command prompt better than bash/konsole/etc...
<genii> underdog5004: Heya
<slyfox> coreymon77: don't know ask someone else, I am jsut a noob to be honest
<fribuntu> slyfox: I have never touched beryl, compiz and all that 3D stuff.
<slyfox> fribuntu: yeah, good choice
<slyfox> jott: let me see
<fribuntu> slyfox: Well, be my guest. Uninstall Linux, reinstall Windows. Be a happy bunny.
<coreymon77> dumb bunny too
<fribuntu> slyfox: Linux is not obligatory.
<slyfox> fribuntu: no I am not going back to WIndows
<fribuntu> slyfox: You can also pay someone to install it for you so it works.
<underdog5004> hey genii long time no see...
<slyfox> jott: sudo vbetool vbemode get  you sure? I get this - 32771
<sorush20> anyone here know how to fix the blue rotating box problem with fgl_glxgears
<fribuntu> slyfox: Or you could pack up your stuff and visit one of your local Linux user groups.
<fribuntu> slyfox: It is hard to do suport via IRC or mail only.
<fribuntu> slyfox: when the problem gets more complex.
<slyfox> fribuntu: I think I just will reinstall
<slyfox> Kubutnu completely
<jmichaelx> slyfox: i may be reinstalling , too:(
<fribuntu> slyfox: oh well, you should know that procedure from your windows days :)
<sorush20> http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/7507/pantallazopbufferglxgears6tk.png
<slyfox> jmichaelx: why you ?
<jott> slyfox: oh i see this seems to be the mode currently on the console not on X..hmmm... :/
<elyon> Could someone tell me why Adept is telling me to upgrade the linux kernel headers, but when I try to, it will break dependencies?
<cpk1> elyon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=356408
<jmichaelx> sounds dumb, but i cannot sort out this problem with playing videos
<underdog5004> slyfox, yeah, it's pretty easy, esp. if you've got a seperate /home partition
<fribuntu> slyfox: While I am sure it is not necessary, since there is this nice "purge" option for package removal, it might be the fastest solution for you.
<jott> slyfox: i can really imagine its a vesa issue :p mind to try the vga=838 I use?! ;-)
<slyfox> fribuntu: I will purge Kubuntu, since I have no idea what else to purge besides Beryl
<slyfox> jott: ok, I will be back in 15 minutes and will talk.
<slyfox> underdog5004: I dont, I will get one now though thsi tie around
<slyfox> OK. Brb in 15 min.
<fribuntu> jott: I do not think it is a vesa issue, because the issue prevails even when vesa is disabled.
<underdog5004> slyfox, yeah, it kicks ass...
<jott> fribuntu: i had the very same problem and setting to textmode did not help..
<elyon> cpk1: That helps.  Thank you :)
<elyon> ...thought I was doing something wrong
<fribuntu> jott: but disabling vesa rules out vesa as the troublemaker. If it indeed gets disabled that is.
<jott> fribuntu: actually the textmode he uses is vesa mode 32771 ;)
<cpk1> elyon: looks like we all just need some patience till the package maintainers get it worked out
<underdog5004> yeah, in the mean time, I am _not_ gonna restart my computer...lol
<elyon> cpk1: I can handle that... just was worried I messed something up.  But if it's happening to everyone, I'm okay with that ;)
<fribuntu> jott: video:vesa=off should disable it.
<fribuntu> jott: and that's what he did.
<Legolas_Faol> I'm a newbie, how can I install Java on my kubuntu?
<Legolas_Faol> when apt-get install sun-java5 doesn't work
<jott> fribuntu: http://pastebin.ca/345967 ;-)
<Legolas_Faol> when i run apt-get install sun-java5 doesn't work
<jott> (see the funny x/y resolution ;-)
<cpk1> Legolas_Faol: do you have the correct repository enabled?
<Legolas_Faol> yes, all 4 repositories
<Legolas_Faol> but
<Legolas_Faol> when it's fast installed he asks me to press "OK" but i can't press it
<sorush20> I have just install a new install of kubuntu and I want to backup this stage of my root partition on a new partition so that I can always just recover if anything goes wrong is there a way?
<flaccid> Legolas_Faol: why does it not work?
<fribuntu> jott: Was soll mir das sagen?
<tish> perdon los  canales espaoles?
<Legolas_Faol> flaccid:  when it's fast installed it asks me to press "OK" but i can't press it
<flaccid> Legolas_Faol: what are you using to install it?
<tish> gracias
<tish> xD
<Legolas_Faol> both apt-get and adept
<cpk1> Legolas_Faol: sudo apt-get install libqt-perl and then sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf and then choose kde and then pick high
<julio> yo hablo espanol
<tish> perdon  para alluda a un espaol?
<cpk1> !es | tish
<ubotu> tish: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<underdog5004> !es
<one> PLZ help how could i switch this off ? Last login: Fri Feb  9 00:30:47 2007 from my IP on ssh on remote server ?
<jott> fribuntu: that 32771 (so 80x25 textmode) seems to be handled as a "vesa mode" by the nvidia chip set and I suppose there is a bug in the nvidia driver that causes trouble switching to X and to some vesa modes with some chipset combinations or what ever it causes
<flaccid> one: why would you wnt to?
<cpk1> Legolas_Faol: after you do that do sudo apt-get -f install
<one> flaccid its a remote server and i dont want to save my login ip
<cpk1> Legolas_Faol: the wiki explains all this... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<user__> can someone help me setup my sata drives?
<flaccid> one: why?
<user__> please?
<fribuntu> jott: well, he claims it worked fine before twiddling with 3D crap. So I have my doubts it is a bug. Maybe a misconfiguration.
<one>  <one> flaccid its a remote server and i dont want to save my login ip
<flaccid> why do you not want to save your last login IP ?
<user__> does anyone here know how to setup sata drives?
<jott> fribuntu: possibly.. but i had the same problem until i found a vesa mode that worked... so it's not a unique problem description...
<cpk1> he haxxored them gibson?
<cpk1> and now plague is chasing after him?
<jott> fribuntu: or not call it vesa mode but video mode (including text mode)
<one> flaccid it is a server in a computer centre and i dont wanna that they could see my logins from which ip
<fribuntu> jott: Whatever :)
<one> flaccid sure they an sniff them but i dont wanna it saved on the server ;-(
<flaccid> then don't give them root to your server
<fribuntu> jott: It is so frustrating when ppl come up with that silly "Windows works" poo
<fribuntu> jott: It makes my good will shrivel up :)
<one> flaccid but there is the option remote serial console and i think they have their backdoor to look on the files/scripts
<jott> fribuntu: hehe well i have see a couple of nvidia related bluescreens ;) ...
<one> flaccid plz just tell my how to turn it off *G*
<flaccid> i don't know how to
<champion> how do people normally use linux print servers off linux over a network in a secure fashion?
<champion> how does authentication work
<flaccid> one: wouldn't you want it on so you can track when they login and do stuff? or would you just let them do whatever...
<flaccid> champion: usually with samba printer share
<champion> flaccid: but passwords are passed around in the cleartext format
<sleepy745> where is thunderbird located in the menu?
<fribuntu> jott: I buy NVidia hardware, because it has rather good Linux support, although it is closed source. I could never get ATI drivers running.
<champion> flaccid: that's platform independent stupidity
<one> flaccid no i enabled firewall only 3ports open and the ssh port is not 22 and very good pw
<jott> fribuntu: the claim "windows works" is just wrong...
<flaccid> champion: not if you configure samba to use encrypted passwords
<fribuntu> jott: I'd go Intel, but I like to play the ocasional 3D game ...
<champion> flaccid: okay, how about linux to windows then?
<flaccid> champion: you don't know what you are talking about.
<flaccid> yes samba is an smb server for *nix
<champion> yes i know that
<jott> fribuntu: i do 3d development and gpu stuff so i need a good gpu too ;-)
<flaccid> you can also do whatever authentication and encryption you want...
<one> flaccid so how i switch it of ?
<fribuntu> jott: of course it is wrong. In the end of the day, no system "just works". It needs skillful configuration and then users that don't act like total morons.
<flaccid> kerberos, tdb, sam etc.
<champion> flaccid: how does samba pass credentials through winbind to cups then?
<flaccid> one: [10:51]  <flaccid> i don't know how to
<one> flaccid lol ;-P
<flaccid> i don't use windbind. go learn samba: http://samba.org
<user__> can somone please help me mount my sata drives?
<champion> flaccid: it's winbind
<jott> fribuntu: yes .. especially when people mess around without knowing what they are doing .. then everything brakes and they complain :p
<samiam010203> user_why wont your drives mount
<cpk1> user__: it would be sudo mount /dev/s*# /media/somefolder
<flaccid> champion: like i said you get can do it many ways. you don't need to use winbind...
<coreymon77> huys
<cpk1> or i guess /dev/sd*
<coreymon77> one thing
<flaccid> you can configure samba server to use it if you want to
<jott> fribuntu: and linux invites to mess around ;)
<coreymon77> if you did install the working parts of the kernel updates
<jmichaelx> could anyone help me on this? i cannot play any video files right now using kaffeine+xine (or anything else plus xine, as far as i can tell.) it makes programs like kaffeine and democracyplayer crash my debugging info looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4775/
<fribuntu> jott: It is build for tinkering :)
<coreymon77> because you didnt know about the broken ones
<fribuntu> jott: But I do that on a second non-productive system.
<coreymon77> is it okay to restart your computer
<coreymon77> or can i not do that until the problem is fixed
<champion> flaccid: google came up with this post on the ubuntu forums, but it's not answered, so i don't know: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=353654
<sleepy745> !thunderbird
<ubotu> a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<flaccid> champion: there is samba.org and #samba. start learning.
<user__> thanks cpk, but what is the list command again?
<champion> flaccid: what do you mean by learning? that's useless advice
<user__> sry its been awhile since ive been on linux
<cpk1> coreymon77: does  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=356408 say anything about it?
<flaccid> champion: i'm not going to give you a solution. you read the documentation. thus you will learn how to configure samba.
<champion> flaccid: i clearly understand it, but from what i have gathered ubuntu linux and cups and samba don't play nice with windows
<fribuntu> jott: You do not by any chance have a CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller audio device?
<jott> fribuntu: yep it fine to mess around but it's somewhat unreflected to complain when something breakes afterwards..imho.. :)
<champion> flaccid: if you don't *know* how to, that's fine, but pretending like you do and telling me to "RTFM" doesn't help
<fribuntu> jott: and then use that for recording and tell me what settings I need to tweak to get a nasty beep cleared out when trying to record via mic?
<flaccid> champion: they do if you configure them correctly. i have it set up at home and work mixed environment no problem
<jott> fribuntu: do you use kmix for mixing?
<fribuntu> jott: I have tried both, kmix and alsamixer.
<flaccid> champion: i pointed you to the resources. i don't have time to spoon feed you.
<champion> flaccid: do you passwords in cleartext? how do you authenticate? helping me out with specifics follows, but it's easier to transition by starting at a higher level of concepts
<user__> cpk1?
<elyon> Is it possible to remove the Konqueror web browser without removing the file browser?
<jott> fribuntu: ok.. because kmix is somewhat broken and the patch i proposed was more or less ignored :p
<fribuntu> jott: It is not a general problem. When I skype for example, my voice is crystal clear.
<champion> flaccid: yeah, it's like saying: here's the internet go figure it out. it's not helpful. if it was, i would have figured it out already.
<flaccid> champion: read the howtos on samba.org. they detail all this.
<flaccid> champion: don't be lazy.
<julio> en que te puedosomebody can help me?
<champion> flaccid: not how to get cups to work with samba without sending smb://user:pass@server/printer type format
<cpk1> user__: have you tried mounting your sata drives at *all*?
<jott> fribuntu: so maybe you need a fixed sampling rate?
<fribuntu> jott: tried that.
<flaccid> champion: its there.
<user__> lol, nooooo i havent.  ive mounted b4, but that was a long time ago, and they were ide
<flaccid> and using smb:// is platform dependent
<champion> flaccid: printing doesn't seem to be supported, if you can prove me otherwise, i'll gladly read it
<champion> flaccid: yes so what does that have to do with anything?
<flaccid> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<flaccid> there you go
<flaccid> proved otherwise...
<jott> fribuntu: have you tried something like cat /dev/audio > bla.raw and pipe it back into the dsp?
<champion> flaccid: the issue is getting winbind credentials to work with cups
<fribuntu> jott: I did a frequency analysis and I can say the beep is in the lower kHz range (1.3 - 5.5) and rather annoying.
<jott> (like the low level approach ;)
<user__> i just got this new pc, and getting it all up and ready, but i need to get them mounted so i can test them if i have to return the droves by tomorrow
<flaccid> conversation over. go read the resources i pointed you to.
<cpk1> user__: ok so you sata drives will be /dev/sd* (sda sdb sdc and etc) to mount one you would have to have made a directory somewhere where you want to mount it and then do sudo mount /dev/sd* /some/dir/i/made
<champion> flaccid: i know what cups is, i've read all the pertinent documentation. if you claim to have a setup in which passwords aren't sent in cleartext, please tell me, but telling me to read cups.org or samba.org is not helpful
<fribuntu> jott: I can record ok, it is just distorted and has that beep. Quite annoying.
<flaccid> champion: too bad.
<jott> fribuntu: hmm.. really strange ..have you checked the alsa wiki?
<jott> there are alot of options you can tweak in the alsa.conf
<jott> (like buffer settings etc etc)
<user__> crappppppppp.... i totally forget how to do that.  is there a read thru somewhere?
<user__> man... its been too long
<getafix> can anyone tell me why adept updater is telling me the package database is being used by another programme when there is nothing else open?
<jott> alsa has quite a bad documentation... :/
<cpk1> user__: i just told you how...
<user__> i cant even rember the list command, something like -l or something
<user__> lol, yah, but i need to knoe the drive names, whats thie list command again?
<one> which is the best/easiest irc deamon for linux with ssl supporT ?
<fribuntu> jott: I did check there and tweaked the settings a bit. But the problem remains. I asekd here on the #alsa channel, but I did not even get an answer to my "Hi", let alone to my question.
<user__> -ls?
<getafix> is there anyway I can tell what app or process is using the packaging system database?
<jott> fribuntu: yep there are not many supportive ppl in #alsa ..i guess no core devs and such..
<zblach> quick question. i have an embedded ricoh camera that doesn't seem to be supported by v4l. what can I do about it?
<user__> sry cpk1, thank you for the patience though, ill refer to those commands, but what is the list command?
<fribuntu> jott: And I am too impatient for email or newsgroup support :)
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> this is urgent
<coreymon77> how do i roll bacjk
<coreymon77> to the working drivers
<cpk1> user__: try sudo lshw to find out the logical names of your sata drives
<fribuntu> coreymon77: What do you mean?
<jott> fribuntu: and you are sure that it's not some kind of mechanical/physical problem? like feedback/electro static fields?
<fribuntu> coreymon77: Please elaborate.
<coreymon77> okay
<jott> (as skype may filter some frequency bands)
<fribuntu> jott: As I said, skype is working like a charm, when I call the audio test.
<coreymon77> i ran apt-get upgrade
<coreymon77> and unknowingly did the partial upgrade of the kernel files
<coreymon77> now i have three kernel files unmet
<coreymon77> if i restart now
<user__> sweet, that worked
<coreymon77> it will lock up my system
<fribuntu> jott: I can do that: Try to record ... *pop* *snap* *crackle* *beeeeep* ... run skype ... crystal clear ... try to record again ... *pop* *hisss* *beeeep*
<coreymon77> how do i rollback to the previus images
<underdog5004> coreymon77, it's a common issue right now
<coreymon77> underdog5004: how do i roll back
<underdog5004> no idea...gimme 30 minutes and I can tell you though....
<flaccid> imo kubuntu is a mess (atm)
<fribuntu> coreymon77: Ok, problem understood. However, I have no idea how to "role back". How about uninstalling them and then reinstalling the proper versions?
<jmichaelx> could anyone help me on this? i cannot play any video files right now using kaffeine+xine (or anything else plus xine, as far as i can tell.) it makes programs like kaffeine and democracyplayer crash my debugging info looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4775/
<fribuntu> flaccid: I don't think so. Why should it be?
<underdog5004> coreymon77, ok, read this. I know it's not totally the answer, but it can help you:  http://www.howtoforge.org/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<flaccid> fribuntu: i never said it should be
<jott> fribuntu: hmm.. really strange.. you may compare amixer output before and while running skype?! ;)
<underdog5004> jmichaelx, were you playing stuff over a network?
<jott> fribuntu: on the other hand skype may not be the best full dynamics test ;)
<fribuntu> jott: No changes. But as I said, I don't think skype is using alsa at all.
<user__> cpk1 it didnt work
<fribuntu> jott: If I could get the skype sound quality out of a local recording, I'd be more than happy.
<user__> how do i make the directory to mount it to???
<jmichaelx> underdog5004: no, but i played a file that was somehow corrupt
<jott> fribuntu: have you tried dumping /dev/audio to a file and then pipe it back to /dev/dsp ?
<fribuntu> jott: And by the way, simply playing sound is no problem and quite clear as well.
<julio> somebody can helpme i can not conect wireless
<fribuntu> jott: let me try ...
<user__> cpk1 is can we get into a private chat for a second just to plow thru this???
<cpk1> user__: sudo lshw works
<user__> yah that worked
<user__> but the mounting didnt
<user__> i have all the sba/b/c though
<jmichaelx> underdog5004: you have an idea what might be wrong?
<cpk1> what did it say?
<fribuntu> jott: it does not really work. I can hear some static and my voice very faint in the background.
<user__> sd rather
<user__> p.s.  how do i make it so i specifically write to you again?
<jott> fribuntu: have you tried recorind with arecord?
<cpk1> user__: what was the mount error and what type of FS is this you are trying to mount?
<user__> cpk1: nvm, remebered
<fribuntu> jott: That has the same problem. *beeeep* :(
<jott> :(
<fribuntu> jott: it is a PITA
<user__> cpk1: the error was command not found, also, its a brand new drive, no FS
<earl_> i have a question, it's kind of unrelated to linux
<user__> cpk1: 3 brand new drives
<fribuntu> jott: recording sound with Linux has always been a bit of a pain. But this time I cannot get it to work at all.
<earl_> my friend just bought an ATX power supply - but he has a BTX computer. he can't use his new power supply can he
<cpk1> user__: so you are going to have to format them first
<user__> cpk1: just need to figure out one and uplicate the process
<fribuntu> jott: It seems all the ALSA guys are very busy supporting playback, but nobody thinks about recording.
<jott> fribuntu: so either its a bug in the alsa driver or you really missed some stupid flag in the mixer control (like disable spdif)
<user__> cpk1: i thought they had to be mounted first?  argh, ok how is that done again???  sry man.... lol i totally forget
<jott> 2^n combinations to try ;)
<fribuntu> jott: let me restart alsamixer and go through the controlls, ok?
<fribuntu> jott: Master volume ... set to 100%, check.
<fribuntu> jott: Master Mono: off
<fribuntu> jott: PCM is at 80%
<jott> fribuntu: maybe pastebin your amixer is easier ;)
<cpk1> user__: you are going to want to use mkfs
<fribuntu> jott: hang on :)
<cpk1> also cfdisk is easy to use if you want to make partitions on them
<getafix> Can anyone help me with this error, even though i just restarted and nothing is running that i know of: You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<fribuntu> jott: which pastebin do you recommend?
<julio> anyone can helpme i have an encore card pci adapter but my computer dont recognice
<cpk1> to make sda all ext3 just do sudo mkfs -t ext3 /dev/sda
<user__> cpk1: mkfs.... honestly it sounds familiar but i totally dont rember how to do it.  i did this whole procedure only 2wice and that was 3 years ago now
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> before i reboot
<coreymon77> im trying to fix the problem
<jott> fribuntu: either the ubuntu one or pastebin.ca come to my mind..
<cpk1> user__: also you could try using gparted or qtparted for a gui that might be more intuitive and easier for you
<jott> fribuntu: brb.. ;)
<coreymon77> what kernel version is the latest working version
<user__> cpk1: it says: /dev/sda is entire device, not just one partition!
<user__> cpk1: is it ok to procedd?
<getafix> :~$ apt-get update
<getafix> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<getafix> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<getafix> i get that in terminal that mean anything to anyone?
<cpk1> getafix: you need to use sudo
<getafix> sweet that worked thanks
<user__> cpk1: also, which is for kde, qt or gparted???
<getafix> what about this? E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<flaccid> !qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu11 (edgy), package size 202 kB, installed size 716 kB
<julio> help
<flaccid> getafix: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<fribuntu> jott: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4786/
* flaccid throws julio a lifesuit
<Timbo_> nabend
<Timbo_> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Timbo_> list
<cpk1> kde use qt and gnome uses gtk but both can be used on both
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> the forum thread is confusing me
<cpk1> getafix: obviously you should do sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jmichaelx> could anyone help me on this? i cannot play any video files right now using kaffeine+xine (or anything else plus xine, as far as i can tell.) it makes programs like kaffeine and crash. my debugging info looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4775/   i was up all night trying to fix this and am at an end. if i am not providing enough detail, please let me know
<coreymon77> can someone juswt explain to me how to revert to the working kernel images
<cpk1> coreymon77: you should still have the old kernel installed in /boot so if there is a problem while booting make sure to choose the correct kernel
<getafix> yeah i know i did it straight away, i meant more what it was doing
<user__> cpk1: hey cpk, please hang tight, im going to try that gui out and see how it goes, brb
<jmichaelx> coreymon77: your old kernels are still there, just choose one in the grub menu when you boot up, if what you just installed does not work, it isn't that big of a deal
<Alethes> anybody else had any issues with konq grinding away when attempting to access any files with icon view?
<Bxnp> guys, i need realy quick help, my harddisk is about to die any minut now
<Bxnp> how can i back up my mail with kmail
<julio> i dont know what you say timbo
<Bxnp> wich files do i need to save
<Bxnp> cause i am in a bit off panic right now
<underdog5004> jmichaelx, lol, sorry I was afk...went to the post office. No, I have no Idea...I just do sudo apt-get remove --purge kaffeine kaffeine-xine && sudo apt-get install kaffeine kaffeine-xine
<cpk1> getafix: dpkg is the package tool and -a means all, so you are configuring all packages that need to be
<getafix> ahh awesome thanks man
<Bxnp> stdin: are you here
<jmichaelx> underdog5004: ty no problem.... i will try that, although i tried everything last night, including reinstalling all of kde
<julio> timbo can you helpme
<spitwise> Bxnp: i'm researching for ya
<Bxnp> thanks spitwise
<jmichaelx> underdog5004: unfortunately it did not work....
<Bxnp> i found the kmail directory as an hidden file in my home direcotry but cant copy that file to my usb stick
<Bxnp> get an error
<coreymon77> im okay
<coreymon77> nothing happened
<coreymon77> it didnt install
<coreymon77> the new kernel didnt install
<coreymon77> yes!
<Bxnp> spitwise: i only need my mail
<cpk1> Bxnp: it should save mail to .kde/share/apps/kmail/mail
<Bxnp> exported my adressbook already as vcard
<Bxnp> and i am uploading all my pictures to my ftp
<jott> fribuntu: hmm ok you could try (as a bruteforce approach) toggle: MicBoost/MicPlayback/MonoOutputSelect and reduce capture to like 80% ..
<Bxnp> oke i copy that direcotry
<cpk1> Bxnp: that dir has sent mail too, if you want just recieved then its .kde/share/apps/kmail/mail/inbox/
<getafix> say i download a .tar.bz2 how do you install it?
<underdog5004> jmichaelx, uh...it errors out for me a couple times, then it works...bleagh...I also do killall kaffeine
<moparisthebest> how do I run something every hour in kubuntu?
<moparisthebest> a shell script
<moparisthebest> Im in /etc/crontab, but I dont know what I put for the options
<fribuntu> jott: I have already tried that. Mic boost does increase the volume, but also the volume of the *beeeeep*
<jmichaelx> underdog5004: i had never had any problems before... have used kubuntu/kaffeine on this laptop since breezy
<cpk1> getafix: first you should make absolutely certain there isnt a deb of it first
<fribuntu> jott: Interesting enough, I still get the beep, if I mute the mic and record what should be silence.
<getafix> hmm theres just one link, and its for that
<getafix> not .deb
<jott> fribuntu: so mic is set as "CAPTUR", muted and you still get beep?
<getafix> what consequently is .deb (debian)?
<Bxnp> cpk1: thanks :)
<fribuntu> jott: Yes.
<cpk1> getafix: what are you trying to install?
<getafix> I think just some theme things
<getafix> but i've found a kubuntu deb for the same thing somewhere else, still opens the same extraction program what should i be doing with that
<spitwise> moparisthebest: *3 command &
<moparisthebest> spitwise, right now I have:
<moparisthebest> 0  *	* * *	root    sh /root/getRS.sh
<moparisthebest> is that right?
<jonathan__> anyone know how to createa debian package from a bunch of extracted files
<spitwise> actually */3 should also mean every hour
<NkZ> Greetings.
<NkZ> How do I set up a list of programs that I want to be run at startup (Something like Gnome's "Sessions" menu)
<spitwise> moparisthebest: you have some chars i can't see in my terminal
<Timbo_> icant play qpotato.com games with linux :(
<NkZ> How do I set up a list of programs that I want to be run at startup (Something like Gnome's "Sessions" menu)
<spitwise> NkZ: you can use your .bashrc
<moparisthebest> Im in the file /etc/crontab spitwise
<moparisthebest> all of my lines are formatted like the one I pasted
<moparisthebest> but 0 should run it every hour or not?
<NkZ> spitwuse: sudo view .bashrc?
<user__> cpk1: you still here?
<zblach> hey, i just got an external HDD larger than my laptop's. what should I use for archiving everything?
<zblach> and what should I archive?
<spitwise> NkZ: or edit /etc/init.d/rc.local
<user__> cpk1: i formated the drives with gtparted, ext3 format, now what should i do?
<spitwise> ya sudo kate /etc/init.d/rc.local
<jmichaelx> could anyone help me on this? i cannot play any video files right now using kaffeine+xine (or anything else plus xine, as far as i can tell.) it makes programs like kaffeine and crash. my debugging info looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4775/   i was up all night trying to fix this and am at an end. if i am not providing enough detail, please let me know  |   the kde crash handler says 'signal 11 (SIGSEGV)'
<user__> cpk1: ???
<cpk1> user__: use them?
<user__> cpk1: lol.... uhhhh i formated them but they dont come up in my storage media folder
<vbgunz> anyone know how to tell why some upgrades don't happen? e.g., I have 3 updates but they will not apply. Why?
<spitwise> jmichaelx: what happens when you try to play?
<cpk1> user__: you need to mount them
<cpk1> and possibly partition them
<jmichaelx> spitwise: i just get the kde crash handler
<user__> cpk1: ok, how do i go about doing that?
<spitwise> have you tried vlc, mplayer, etc?
<vbgunz> I got linux-headers|image|restricted-modules-generic updates, (3 updates) but cannot apply them. Adept update only says BREAK (upgrade) ... so, what do I do to fix it?
<jmichaelx> spitwise: vlc and mplayer work fine
<user__> cpk1: terminal and... sudo mkfs -t ext3 /dev/sda????????
<cpk1> thats how you format it
<user__> cpk1: oh, ok, gotcha
<cpk1> gparted or qtparted would probably be simpler for you
<user__> cpk1: i just uesed them to format it, they will mount thru that as well?
<jmichaelx> spitwise: kaffeine crashed while playing a video last night, and has refused to work since (using xine engine)
<spitwise> have you tried reinstalling or dpkg-reconfigure?
<zblach> jmichaelx: killall kaffeine
<zblach> and then start it up again
<user__> cpk1: ??
<baracuda> hey guys
<jmichaelx> spitwise: yes, i have uninstalled, purged and re-installed for hours on end..... i even uninstalled and re-installed all of kubuntu-desktop / kde
<spitwise> have the latest xine libs?
<jmichaelx> spitwise: yeah, it isn't that
<baracuda> jmichaelx I see you're having kubuntu probs too
<spitwise> oh man
<jmichaelx> it crashd while playing the vid.... i have had kubuntu on this laptop for a year, and things were fine until last night
<baracuda> you're lucky jmichael I've only used kubuntu for about a week and this is my third installation
<user__> o mannnnn.....  :(  anyone else know how to mount sata hd's?
<jmichaelx> baracuda: after a rough start , i have gotten along well with kubuntu... i love it...
<baracuda>  now I can't access my home folder, adept and many other applictions .. I tried to remove soem deb applications in terminal but it says it's locked
<spitwise> jmichaelx: have you tried using the gstreamer engine instead?
<baracuda> jmichaelx I hope I get to the stage when I say I go along well with kubunto too
<jmichaelx> i am going to have to reinstall, i think, which makes me want to cry...... getting wireless to work and getting the screen resolution working were my biggest headaches of all.... they are what caused my re-installs
<spitwise> what machine do you have?
<jmichaelx> spit, no, but i guess i could try....
<user__> soooo no one knows how to mount drives?
<baracuda>  it's always a bother to have to reinstall :(
<jmichaelx> baracuda: yeah, it is
<baracuda> where is uboto
<baracuda> or is it ubotu
<user__> can anyone PLEASE help me mount this hd?
<jmichaelx> spitwise: i have a dell dimension b130
<GM_Debian> user__: what is the problem
<getafix> anyone able to direct me to YOUR_HOME/.qt where would it be located?
<baracuda> user I wish I could .. I can't even mount my home folder :(
<user__> GM_Debian: well, ive got to the point where i have formated them with gtparted and do not know how to mount them, they are all sata
<earl_> anyone here know a decent amount about samba?
<user__> GM_Debian: its been a VERY long time since ive mounted drives and totally dont rember how to
<GM_Debian> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/mounting.html
<user__> GM_Debian: and they were ide back them
<GM_Debian> earl_: whats the prob?
<earl_> I am trying to share a folder to some other windows compies
<earl_> but none of them can see it...
<spitwise> jmichaelx: well i see threads about xine+kaffeine probs
<earl_> also, I cannot access a shared printer on another windows box from this kubuntu box
<spitwise> your not alone
<spitwise> don;t do a new install b/c of buggy software
<baracuda> status database area is locked by another process   ???   how can I unlock it ?
<jmichaelx> spitwise: it is just that i had no problems until i was in the middle of a video last night... i have no idea what engine it was using, but i would be pretty sure it was xine
<spitwise> user__: what type of drive?
<GM_Debian> earl_: checked all the basics, same workgroup etc
<jmichaelx> spitwise: i don't think it is the software
<earl_> well, as far as linux goes, i dont even know how to -set- workgroups.
<GM_Debian> earl_: you have basic tcp connectivity between boxes
<lunchbox> !Adept unlock
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<earl_> yeah. there is no doubt there is tcp connectivity, when i search for printers i can see the names of the other computers, i just can't find the printers
<user__> spitwise: they are all sata
<spitwise> external drives ?
<user__> spitwise: western digital
<user__> spitwise: no, internal
<spitwise> hd's i mean
<spitwise> ok
<user__> spitwise: yah but this thing im reading isnt helping to much... :(
<user__> spitwise: do you know if theres a site that has just the commands, i dont need to read why this and that happens, i just need it to happen, so i can copy and paste some command in and presto, 5mins and up and running
<user__> spitwise: anything like that exist?
<spitwise> mount /dev/hda? /mnt/mountpoint
<GM_Debian> user__: what was wrong with the one i gave you
<jmichaelx> what file or setting allows a person to see an icon with a preview of each video file? that also quit working last night at the exact time that i started having video problems
<user__> GM_Debian: well, its not all to specific to the issue, they are all satas, not floppies, and i dont know how to create that intital mount point.
<GM_Debian> mkdir
<user__> GM_Debian: and secondly, i have until tonight to find out if they are all functioning fine because the instore return is tomorrow
<user__> so im alittle stressed
<user__> lol
<spitwise> user__: ttp://www.smorgasbord.net/how_to_install_second_hard_drive_ubuntu_linux
<spitwise> ls /etc/fstab to find /dev/wheresmydrive
<zblach> sorta
<zblach> /etc/fstab links hardware (in /dev) to folders
<spitwise> not sure what exactly you wanna do bu that url looks useful
<jmichaelx> spitwise: also...democracyplayer crashes immediately when launched now.... maybe this isn't even an issue with xine.....
<user__> spitwise: thanks man, but same issue.  so i have to edit fstab to get these all up and running
<user__> i thought sata would be different?
<angasule> adept updater shows I can upgrade the kernel, but it doesn't automatically select it for upgrade, why is that? is it safe to upgrade?
<jmichaelx> can someone tell me what file or setting allows a person to see an icon with a preview of each video file in konqueror?
<Jucato> angasule: it's a known issue. it won't upgrade anything at all, so it's safe to ignore
<cpk1> fstab is for automounting stuff, you dont need it to mount, you make a random directory anywhere and then do sudo mount /dev/sd* /imade/this/for/fun
<sleepy745> Anyone have skdata for SuperKaramba? How do I change the months into English?
<cpk1> if in the future you want your satas to mount on boot then yes you will need fstab entries for them
<cpk1> first concentrate on mounting them
<sleepy745> its in Italian right now
<angasule> Jucato: so it's safe to select those packages for upgrade so it will stop pestering me?
<spitwise> cpk1: how do you find out out what it is? /dev/sd???
<Jucato> angasule: even if you select them, they will be held back
<user__> spitwise: well that didnt work.......
<cpk1> angasule: there seems to be a problem with the kernal upgrade though
<user__> jesus christ....
<angasule> Jucato: bummer
<cpk1> spitwise: sudo lshw will tell you the logical name
<angasule> oh, well, gotta go make a phone call
<Jucato> angasule: so there's nothing you can do right now except to ignore the notifcation
<spitwise> cpk1: sweet thanks for da info] 
<earl_> GM_Debian: how do i set the workgroup on my linux compy?
<GM_Debian> dmesg|grep sd
<user__> GM_Debian: i cant mkdir
<cpk1> user__: also note that I cant remember the last time I added a new hard drive and might be forgetting something, for instance I am not sure if you need to make a partition out of it or not, but it wouldnt hurt to try to
<GM_Debian> in smb.conf , workgroup = foo
<cpk1> user__: you can mkdir in your home folder otherwise you might need sudo
<user__> lol.... naw man, i dont need any partiions
<GM_Debian> user__: as cpk1 said, need sudo or mount in your home
<user__> i tried this: $ sudo mkdir /media/XXXXXX
<user__> not the xxx's, but yu get the jist
<cpk1> that will work
<cpk1> and then do sudo mount /dev/sd* /media/XXXXX
<jmichaelx> can someone tell me what file or setting allows a person to see an icon with a preview of video files in konqueror?
<troxor> would someone kindly refresh my memory on the method to have dapper automatically update every so often (the ubuntu way, without putting dist-upgrade in a cronjob) ?
<getafix> anyone able to tell me where you change the colour of the bottom task bar?
<infornography> I just installed kubuntu, is there a reason that the kernel packages are being held back when I try to update? and is it a problem?
<user__> cpk1: spitwise GM_Debian........ i love you guys....
<user__> lol
<user__> it worked!
<spitwise> jmichaelx: look in kcontrol > KDE Components >  File Associations
<jmichaelx> spitwise: ty
<troxor> getafix: right click->configure panel ->appearance
<getafix> awesome ta troxor was looking in appereance
<spitwise> jmichaelx: not sure if that'll help though
<Jucato> jmichaelx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3 <--- there's a section there about video previews in konqueror (applies to Dapper and Edgy)
<jmichaelx> spitwise: those previews stopped working when the video crashed..... there is something going on that is not allowing those previews, and i think it is the same problem i am having with kaffeine-xine and democracyplayer
<spitwise> but the weird thing is that vlc and mplayer *do* work
<jmichaelx> yeah
<jmichaelx> this is strange and frustrating
<GM_Debian> previews are managed from settings -> configure konq -> previews and meta-data
<spitwise> kaffeine is kinda shady if ya ask me
<spitwise> i do use it but i prefer vlc for video
<BluesKaj> shady?
<spitwise> shaday
<GM_Debian> libarts1-xine
<spitwise> it craps out on me at times
<GM_Debian> i think is the package that actually controls the video previews though
<GM_Debian> ok
<GM_Debian> confirmed it, install libarts1-xine, then you will have the option view -> previews -> video preview
<specialbuddy> what's a shortcut to go to different desktops?
<user__> crap... new problem... how do i get write permissions?
<Jucato> specialbuddy: Ctrl+Tab by default
<Jucato> specialbuddy: or Ctrl+Fn
<specialbuddy> chmod u+rwx
<user__> cpk1: do you know how?
<specialbuddy> user_, what are you trying to do?
<user__> specialbuddy: trying to get wrie permission to my recently mounted drives
<user__> specialbuddy: to copy files over
<GM_Debian> user__: what are they formatted as?
<spitwise> sudo chown -R user:user /mountpoint
<specialbuddy> oh
<specialbuddy> you might have to edit fstab to do that
<user__> GM_Debian: all are ext3
<spitwise> mm ya
<spitwise> chmod -R 755 /driveblah
<jmichaelx> does any of you know how to install and configure 915 resolution?
<user__> spitwise: so which one should i use?
<specialbuddy> is there a way to get to my other desktops with a shortcut?  ctrl+tab only goes to other windows not desktops
<GM_Debian> user__: is it beacuse you dont have perms to write to them, or they are mounted ro?
<user__> GM_Debian: well i made mount point, mounted them, they are accesable, but cannot be written too
<GM_Debian> no, not if you do it like that
<GM_Debian> will only be writable by root
<user__> GM_Debian: argh....
<user__> GM_Debian: so how do i mke it so i can read write, etc, freely?
<GM_Debian> chuck the mount stanza in your /etc/fstab
<sampan> specialbuddy  i think the default is cntl-f#
<user__> GM_Debian: .... riiiight
<user__> lol
<user__> GM_Debian: and how do i do that??
<GM_Debian> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<getafix> how can I get kubuntu wasing my 4 and 5 buttons for back and forward through windows?
<getafix> urr using
<user__> GM_Debian: okkk got some funky stuff here, now what?
<charlie5> hi all ... when i opened up the 'kubuntu updates' icon today, there was a list of upgradeable packages where some were selected automatically for update, but severl were not ... i've not seen this before ... does that mean there might be a problem if i try to do those updates ?
<slyfox> Does anyone has transparancy enabled in Windows ?
<GM_Debian> and chuck : /dev/sdx <mntpoint> ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<baracuda> Yes!!  solved my problem by chance,  it was all caused by an unfinished java jre  installation :)
<slyfox> I mean does anyone have transparancy enabled in KDE windows ? does it work? I cant get mine to work
<main> hey how do i uninstall windows prgrams i installed with wine??
<baracuda> now I have back my adept,vlc,konquero....etc
<main> ?
<specialbuddy> does anyone know how to got to different desktops by just pressing some shortcut keys?
<main> ??
<user__> GM_Debian: ummm big problem.  none of my sata drives come up.  only my windows partiion, fat32 swap, swap, and linux parition come up
<user__> need windows for games unfortunately
<baracuda> the only major problem I now have is to have sound in kaffeine player when I watch tv  and the codecs for it to play avi's ..etc
<charlie5> the packages which were not automatically requested for update all involve the kenerl (linux-headers-generic, linux-image-generic & linux_restricted-modules) ... would it be safe to upgrade these ?
<GM_Debian> sudo mount -a
<main> hellpp
<main> i dont know how to uninstall windows programs i installe dwith wine
<baracuda> Can anyone help with my kaffeine problem !  I would appreciate that very much
<main> cant find drive c anywhere
<Gretl> charlie5: you have to wait its a known issue  till the kernels are ready
<Gretl> charlie5: probably tomorrow
<charlie5> Gretl: ah, thank you ... so i should not update them at the moment
<main> >??
<charlie5> tomorrow ... thats no problem
<user__> GM_Debian: that didnt do anything
<Gretl> charlie5:  no do nothing just wait
<charlie5> Gretl: thanks again ... probably saved me from klutzing my system ... cheers :)
<spitwise> specialbuddy: ctrl + tab
<baracuda> or maybe someone can tell me how to install codecs for kaffeine ?
<spitwise> ctrl + f1 ,2,3,4 or so
<underdog5004> baracuda, sudo apt-cache search codec
<underdog5004> baracuda, then you pick and choose what you want to install
<spitwise> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Gretl> !restricted | baracuda
<main> anyone know how to uninstall windows programs  innstalled thru wine?
<ubotu> baracuda: please see above
<baracuda> cheers underdog .. i try that now
<main> ??
<deathnote> !hardware
<underdog5004> np
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<deathnote> !dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<specialbuddy> thank you spitwise :)
<spitwise> somebody answered you before .. you musta been at another desktop ;)
<bxnphardwareprob> oke who helped me with my kmail backup
<deathnote> hi i would like to know if i plug a new Pci card in let's say a tv card, will kubuntu auto detect and install or i have to do something from the console?
<user__> gm?
<user__> GM_Debian: ?
<jmichaelx> if anyone could help , it would be greatly appreciated.... last night kaffeine crashed while playing a video... since then i kaffeine crashes when using the xine engine. also, programs like democracyplayer and amarok also crash. thanks in advance for the assistance
<Gretl> deathnote: it autodetect most tv cards
<jmichaelx> spitwise: i just discovered that amarok will not work either
<spitwise> i assume you have done a reboot
<baracuda> underdog I have the list of the cache, can you give me the syntax for install ?
<Gretl> deathnote: but make sure in some forum the card is not at blacklist before buying
<jmichaelx> spitwise: were you asking me whether or not i had rebooted?
<user__> ok so gm is gone, can anyone esle help with the permissions issue?
<deathnote> i would like to know how to manage, view or know my hardwares better like what is /dev etc.. actually
<spitwise> jmichaelx: heh ya
<baracuda> are all the codecs in cache available for installation or already installed ?
<user__> basically all i need is to have all permissions gone so i can read and write to my drives freely
<spitwise> deathnote: cpkle told me this cool command: sudo lshw
<jmichaelx> spitwise: no, maybe i should at this point
<jmichaelx> brb
<Gretl> deathnote: to view what is installed go to info center
<kgx> spitwise: nice :D
<user__> spi
<user__> spitwise: do you know how?
<spitwise> ya cool stuff
<spitwise> user__: look here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountlinux
<deathnote> hi.. i used lshw .. so those devices listed are suppose to be in /dev ?
<underdog5004> baracuda, I think so
<spitwise> deathnote: ya
<spitwise> sudo lshw | less
<spitwise> then type /dev to search
<spitwise> n to go to next instance
<deathnote> eg i wanna find where's my sound.. is it in /dev/snd ? or /dev/audio or /dev/dsp ??
<spitwise> <-search for dev <- this word
<spitwise>  /
<spitwise> oh
<deathnote> i saw alot of /dev/hda or hdc..but i guess its harddisk and cdrom..for my multimedia audio it doesn't have /dev/xxxx
<Gretl> perhaps you take a look at the grafik interface
<Gretl> system -> infocenter
<NkZ> Greetings
<NkZ> Sorry to bother again, but I can't find a way to add commands to be run automatically at the session startup (Let's say for Example, Beryl) (Something like "Session" in gNOME)
<getafix> whats my problem here?
<getafix> sudo edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<getafix> Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" -- using "application/*"
<getafix> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/*"
<underdog5004> getafix, sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<spitwise> deathnote: just ls it to see whats there?
<getafix> cool
<underdog5004> or if you like the CLI, sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<KalakChiPetra> evening everyone
<getafix> why kate instead of edit?
<spitwise> cuz kate is actually an application
<spitwise> :)
<KalakChiPetra> Just popping in to see if there has been any chatter on the kernal update fix
<NkZ> Hello anyone? :-P
<spitwise> ls -l /dev/snd
<deathnote> spitwise: yeah.. saw a bunch of things ..i wanna find out like which is my video etc? /dev/video ? but mine don't have
<spitwise> KalakChiPetra: all i've heard so far is not to update ..
<Gretl> better kdesu kate
<getafix> ahh sweet ta spit
<Jucato> KalakChiPetra: no fix yet. but known issue and being worked on
<deathnote> u see.. some of my applications need me to specify where my hardwares are, but i couldn't find
<spitwise> but i'm on ppc .. not in the loop really
<user__> spitwise: its a no go man.....
<KalakChiPetra> spitwise: Too late for that, I updated early this morning luckily Im still somewhat stable
<user__> edited the fstab
<spitwise> kewl
<user__> tried the chown stuff
<user__> didnt work
<Jucato> actually, there's no problem with updating... coz nothing will happen
<spitwise> sudo chmod 777 /whereitsmounted
<spitwise> may work .
<KalakChiPetra> I got the main kernel update there are just 2 others that wont upgrade
<spitwise> i should really be drinking beer
<KalakChiPetra> spitwise: I am drinking beer
<spitwise> saweet
<KalakChiPetra> very much so
<NkZ> Sorry to bother again, but I can't find a way to add commands to be run automatically at the session startup (Let's say for Example, Beryl) (Something like "Session" in gNOME)
<d0uglas> Got Momma an AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-50 256KBx2 l@ cACHE @ 1.6GHz.. will the latest linux kernel take full advantage of that mofo?
<KalakChiPetra> I really need to hop in this room more often
<deathnote> can someone care to explain what's /dev actually?
<d0uglas> (got Momma [a laptop with]  the AMD]  etc)
<KalakChiPetra> I really need a new box
<user__> spitwise: nope.... still no
<user__> argh this is a disaster
<NkZ> deathnote: As far as I know dude, It's the "Devices" folder. That is: CDRoms, USBdisk and bla bla bla
<user__> anyone care to weigh in on this permissions nightmare?
<getafix> how do you write in kate theres like . that comes up when you hit space but how do you leave spaces so you the code line you're entering looks the same as the rest?
<KalakChiPetra> The only files I cannot update are linux-image-386 and linux-restricted-modules-386
<valdivia> hola
<NkZ> Sorry to bother again, but I can't find a way to add commands to be run automatically at the session startup (Let's say for Example, Beryl) (Something like "Session" in gNOME) Anyone knows?
<deathnote> user__:  what?
<user__> deathnote: harddrive permisisons
<user__> to have full read and write access
<KalakChiPetra> ignore the magical space periods
<LeeJunFan> NkZ: ~/.kde/Autosart
<valdivia> alguien que hable espaol
<manom_> holas
<Jucato> !es | valdivia
<ubotu> valdivia: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<NkZ> Leejunfan: Thanks. :-)
<deathnote> user__: pm?
<jesse__> Does anybody know how to setup a dual moniter
<valdivia> gracias
<jesse__> or like a split desktop on either ubuntu or kubuntu desktop enviroments?
<getafix> Spitwise: how would i got about doing this once i'm inside kate editing the file http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28374&page=7
<user__> gm i cant use the chat i have toregister
<user__> ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<user__> spam.... yah right
<user__> jesus
<deathnote> what u get from mount -l
<deathnote> for the harddisk
<NkZ> LeeJunFan: KDE/Autostart is a folder, What should I do with that? make a file, dunno, move the links there?
<deathnote> need to know the filesystem of the harddisk you mounting
<deathnote> ntfs may have problem writing on it
<jesse__> or like a split desktop on either ubuntu or kubuntu desktop enviroments?
<jesse__> Does anybody know how to setup a dual moniter
<jesse__> or like a split desktop on either ubuntu or kubuntu desktop enviroments?
<jesse__> sorry
<LeeJunFan> NkZ: make a bash script or a link to the program you want to run.
<NkZ> would Kcontrol-Autostart help?
<LeeJunFan> NkZ: dunno - never noticed it.
<Jucato> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<user__> christ.... ok how do you register this thing?
<deathnote> user__: hello?
<Jucato> NkZ: the Beryl Wiki has some instructions on how to run Beryl at KDE startup
<cpk1> user__: does root have rw access to the drive or is it mounted read only?
<user__> it says rw beside it
<NkZ> Jucato: Will try that, thanks. :-)
<user__>  /msg NickServ HELP REGISTER
<getafix> anyone able to tell me how i can do this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28374&page=7
<user__> ARGH
<deathnote> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<jesse__> Does anybody know how to setup a dual moniter?
<kgx> in kde, i want to set up a shortcut to paste something (it's password in leet letters for one of our machines). so i set up a keyboard input shortcut in kde control center but it doesnt seem to work, anyone know what could be wrong? is it even possible to set up a shortcut to paste text into the active window?
<NkZ> Thanks, KControl-Autostart did the magic
<manom_> jesse__: i tried and didn't get it. You wil need to mess with xorg.conf(create new sections for the other monitor, and probably some options to your device driver). google...
<user__> cpk1: any ideas?
<jesse__> manom:>thanks i'll try and i'll keep you poseted
<manom_> jesse__: keyword: xinerama dual-head
<manom_> ...
<cpk1> user__: with what?
<user__> cpk1: with the permissions, it does say rw
<sanddrag> is there a way to install just the Kubuntu desktop without the like 500 kthis kthat programs?
<deathnote> user__: what's the file system of the harddisk:????
<cpk1> user__: so you can write to the harddrive?/
<jesse__> manom:>what do you mean by dual=head
<user__> deathnote: ext3
<jesse__> manom:>what do you mean by dual-head
<jesse__> sorry
<user__> cpk1: no i cant
<NkZ> He he he he he Sorry, Is there a way to reduce the Opacity of the Menu? (Just as the panel)
<deathnote> user__: can u paste what's mounted for your harddisk? mount -l
<manom_> i don't remember if its right... i think i found related things searching for that
<cpk1> user__: can root write to the hard drive?
<jesse__> let me try and research on it
<user__> whats the pastebin address again?
<jesse__> just wanted some kind of start before i went and played around
<manom_> good luck!
<user__> ill paste it there
<cpk1> its in the topic
<jesse__> thanks i'll need it
<deathnote> just paste the 1 line of your harddisk?
<deathnote> or partition that u trying to mount
<deathnote> user__: paste also df -h , fdisk -l , mount -l if u pasting at bin
<getafix> anyone know why gedit doesn't work?
<deathnote> getafix: apt-get install gedit
<getafix> sweeet
<getafix> danke
<user__> deathnote: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4809/
<goodthing> wow, neverball potentially does not like aiglx
<deathnote> user__: which harddisk/partitions u having problem with?
<user__> dea
<user__> deathnote: all 3 of the satas
<user__> the 2 500 gb drives and the one 320
<deathnote> user__: btw, u are using user to do the mount -l
<deathnote> user__: can u type sudo bash , then enter your password
<deathnote> user__: and then go into /windows ?
<naught101> ok, I'm having a really wierd problem: my two battery monitors are telling me that I have not battery on my laptop, but I'm not plugged into the wall!
<naught101> no battery
<user__> deathnote: /windows didnt work
<naught101> anyone ever seen anything like it?
<deathnote> user__: are u root yet? i noticed u are user@User
<Thehound666> I screwed up bad and don't know how. xserver won't start and need to restore my old xorg.conf
<user__> yup im root now
<user__> deathnote: yup im root now
<Kamui> hey
<deathnote> user__: ok.. so u can't ls inside /windows or u can't copy files in or what? what error u get? permission denied?
<Thehound666> I attempted the fglrx drivers which now cause xserver to freeze upon load
<user__> deathnote: im not trying to get into windows.  windows exists only for games.  i need to be able to use my 3 sata drives that i have just mounted
<user__> deathnote: basically, all i need to do is just turn off all permissions somehow
<Kamui> I need a good osx style dock that plays nice with kde
<Kamui> any suggestions
<Kamui> kiba-dock sucks
<user__> deathnote: or whatever it is, all i need to do is to be able to read and write to all my hd's and problem solved
<goodthing> user__: at least you can go into windows, i bought a dell laptop and can only boot straight into a bsod after one week usage
<user__> i woulnd never buy a pc
<user__> i put this baby together myself
<user__> and i also hate dell
<user__> lol
<goodthing> user__: i do too :) but a building a laptop, that's a little different
<user__> badddddddddddd bad parts
<Thehound666> guess I'll have to use the windows program to backup my files from windows and format Kubuntu
<Thehound666> again
<user__> yahhhh laptops are i dunno.... all that heat pipe stuff is bs
<user__> from my opinion heat pipes actually only work from a theoretical standpoint
<cpk1> user__: so as root can you make a file on the satas? try touch /media/eva01/test
<user__> but anyways
<user__> cpk1: nope.....
<deathnote> user__: could u pls be more descriptive like what's the error?
<deathnote> permission denied?
<cpk1> sudo /media/eva01/test ?
<soulrider> user__: whats the filesystem of your partition? the one youre trying to write to
<user__> command not found
<user__> ext3
<deathnote> fuk..
<deathnote> soulrider: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4809/
<Thehound666> trying to get in recovery mode from VMWare
<user__> everything is exts3
<soulrider> uhm
<Thehound666> otherwise I can't use IRC
<soulrider> user__: try sudo chmod -R +x <path to your partition>
<deathnote> user__: type "sudo touch /media/eva01/test"
<Kamui> sheeeiiiiiiiiiiiiit
<soulrider> user__: may i ask why you named your partitons evaxx? im just curious :P
<deathnote> user__: type "ls /media/eva01/test" what u see?
<deathnote> user__: type "ls /media/eva01/" what u see?
<user__> ok first, the -R +x didnt work, the test command didnt do anything, and eva from evangelion, dunno why, just seemd appropriate for some reason, and let me try the ls thing
<user__> lost+found  test
<soulrider> user__: i thought so :P why not call your PC MAGIE ?
<deathnote> user__: there.. u just written a file in /media/eva01 ........
<deathnote> user__: why u say u can't read or write in that partition?
<user__> MAGIE!?  hahahah noooooooo... lol.
<Kamui> osx style dock apps?
* deathnote faint
<Kamui> other than kiba-dock?
<soulrider> well, werent the 3 computers called like that> melchior casper and balthasar
<user__> ok watch, i will try to put data on there..... one sec
<Jucato> kxdocker?
<KalakChiPetra> if his windows is NTSF he cant write to it
<deathnote> user__: yea if u could type the command here on how u put some data there
<deathnote> KalakChiPetra: yea hey is there any way to write in ntfs file system?
<cpk1> user__: dont use a gui, try doing sudo cp /some/file/inmyhome /media/eva01/somename
<user__> ok, A: i cannot create folders and such.  B:  i cannot copy information from an external harddrive to any of the sata drives
<KalakChiPetra> none that I know of
<cpk1> user__: also try going into /media/eva01 and then do mkdir testdir
<surgy> anyone know the status of that bug fix to fix the update bug?
<cpk1> sudo mkdir*
<Hobbsee> surgy: in progress
<surgy> hobbsee: kewl thnx
<cpk1> Hobbsee: dont you think it would be useful to put the forum link in the topic?
<KalakChiPetra> deathnote: thats why I keep a fat32 to move files between Windows and linux
<Hobbsee> surgy: it's a bug in the releasing software
<user__> bash: /media/eva01: is a directory
<Hobbsee> cpk1: what forum link?
<Hobbsee> cpk1: forums tend not to always be accurate
<deathnote> hahaha
<Kamui> hi Jucato
<cpk1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=356408
<Kamui> tried kxdocker
<Kamui> its broken
<Kamui> kiba-dock sucks
<Hobbsee> deathnote: ?
<Kamui> but I thought there was at least one other "good" one
<deathnote> user__: 1) cd /media/eva01 , 2) sudo mkdir testdir , 3) ls -l
<deathnote> Hobbsee: sorry what?
<KalakChiPetra> kxdocker works for me
<goodthing> kxdocker is fun, but took a lot of cpu and system responsiveness here when i last tried
<Hobbsee> deathnote: was trying to figure out why you were laughing
<user__> total 20
<user__> drwx--x--x 2  777 user 16384 2007-02-08 19:30 lost+found
* KalakChiPetra is trying to figure ot why is is thinking straight
<KalakChiPetra> I need more booze
<user__> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root     0 2007-02-08 21:43 test
<user__> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 2007-02-08 21:51 testdir
<deathnote> Hobbsee: oh..because i saw bash: /media/eva01: is a directory
<user__> thats what came out
<deathnote> user__: there u are.. u created a testdir , and a file test .. so what's the problem?
<Hobbsee> deathnote: ah
<cpk1> user__: you obviously can read write, if your normal user cant write then that is not nearly as bad
<Hobbsee> cpk1: replied to it
<deathnote> yeah
<user__> lol.... ok, so WHY can i not creat files, and cannot copy from an external hd?
* Hobbsee *loves* having a developer tag for such things
* KalakChiPetra ish being confused by user__
<Hobbsee> s/tag/avator
<cpk1> user tell me the full path of something you want to copy to the sata?
* deathnote fainted
* deathnote brb smoke
<cpk1> Hobbsee: heh, well i suppose that will make some people sleep easier =)
<user__> dude im just as confused as you
<user__> lol
<Hobbsee> cpk1: heh.  yes
<Hobbsee> cpk1: actually, i'm surprised they didnt get that update months ago, when it was first out
<user__> im copying from here: /media/eva02-1/HDD02-TVanime
<Hobbsee> in fact, i'm not convinced that they didnt.
<user__> its external, dont get confused
<user__> its my old system to the new
<KalakChiPetra> im drunk, I get confuzzled easily
<cpk1> user__: so sudo cp /media/eva02-1/HDD02-TVanime /media/eva01/HDD02-TVanime doesnt work?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: thanks for replying to the thread. :)
* Jucato scratches it from his todo list
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/bugs/84084
* Hobbsee headdesks
<Jucato> O.O
<cpk1> Hobbsee: lol, some guy in #ubuntu was complaining about that earlier today
<darkholme> hi everybody
<Hobbsee> cpk1: about supertux?
<underdog5004> awww, why's supertux unstable?
<darkholme> I have a question I hope you'll know the answer:
<cpk1> Hobbsee: yeah, he said that if you dont have 3d acceleration dont get .3
<Hobbsee> underdog5004: it's a snapshot release
<cpk1> and i was thinking the whole time "its a 2d game"
<underdog5004> !snapshot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snapshot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<user__> cpk1:  thats thru terminal though, thats the prob, i need to get this functional thru konqueror
<underdog5004> Is that for devs?
<cpk1> user__: so that works?
<Hobbsee> underdog5004: not really.  it works, but isnt final
<user__> i didnt try it because im not copying the whole file
<cpk1> user__: try copying something from your home directory into eva01
<user__> obviously things can be written from terminal to the drive
<user__> ok one sec
<cpk1> without using sudo btw
<cpk1> lol, i just now thought of closing adept notifier haha
<deathnote> well anyone know what's the command to mount the sda1 which allow for all user rights?
<user__> cpk1: nope, no go
<user__> i cannot drag and drop
<cpk1> been bugging me all day
<deathnote> maybe that can help user__
<kari> can someone give me a source for w32 codecs ?  the one I found is deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free    and it's not working  :(
<user__> and i connot create files
<darkholme> i have a problem installing kubuntu...I have tried all the cds I mean alternate, live cd, install etc....the problem is that my computer is not running the setup.....the computer is configure to boot from the cd but it is not launching this setup....I have tried with other distros and it's ok but with Kubuntu edgy it's not working...somebody told me that's maybe because my computer is not recognizing "iso linux" so he told me to create a 3 1/2 disc to boo
<user__> cpk1: sorry for bugging you man, i really appreciate the help
<user__> after this issue, i wont really ever have any issues i hope
<kari> does anyone have a source for me to get  w32 codecs ?
<jarn> Who makes the packages that are in the ubuntu repos?
<user__> everything else is pretty straight forward except this mounting business....  never fails, problems everytime i try
<Hobbsee> jarn: multiple people.  what in particular is your question?
<Jucato> jarn: depends on which part of the repos
<Gretl> !restricted | kari
<ubotu> kari: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cpk1> you can try mounting with sudo mount -t ext3 -o defaults /dev/sda1 /media/eva01
<deathnote> user__: ahh..for u i'll plug in my ipod and see what's the mount
<deathnote> brb
<jarn> Well, I would like to make a suggestion that the package for Amarok be compiled with MTP support, since it would be really nice and a lot of people have MTP mp3 players.
<user__> hahaha lol thanks man
<jarn> And I was wondering where to do that.
<darkholme> :8
<darkholme> :(
* Jucato thought Amarok already did have MTP support..
<kari> I went through the ubotu sites and the one link for supositories is not working :(
<user__> cpk1: mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /media/eva01 busy
<Hobbsee> Jucato: does in feisty, i think it does in edgy too
<user__> cpk1: mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /media/eva01
<jarn> No, it doesn't.
<jarn> You have to compile it with it.
<Jucato> jarn: have you tried upgrading to Amarok 1.4.5?
<user__> cp it put out those 2 lines
<Hobbsee> right.  does in feisty then.
<deathnote> user__ can u type "id user" and paste for me?
<cpk1> user__: obviously you have to unmount it first, sudo umount /media/eva01
<jarn> With special flags.
<kari> I guess no one here watches avi's dvds mpegs on their linux machine  :)
<jarn> Jucato: I haven't used the 1.4.5 from the repos, but I know 1.4.3 was not compiled with MTP support.
<Jucato> jarn: Amarok 1.4.5 form the kubuntu.org repos might already have that
<cpk1> kari: i do, and i followed the ubuntu wiki
<Jucato> kari: install libxine-extracodecs as the wiki instructed
<user__> deathnote: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4811/
<user__> i dunno what that will do
<Hobbsee> Jucato: 1.4.5 from kubuntu.org repos definetly should.
<kari> trying again
<Hobbsee> Jucato: seeing as that's just feisty backported
<kari> thanks guys
<jarn> Hobbsee: I'll take a look. But I KNOW that 1.4.3 didn't.
* Hobbsee wonders who uses 1.4.2, 1.4.3
<Jucato> Hobbsee: ah. jarn did you hear that ^^^
<Hobbsee> jarn: yes.  hence the suggested upgreade.
<cpk1> dapper people use 1.4.3
<jarn> Indeed.
<Hobbsee> er, upgrade
<K`zan> I've got the builtin sound card on /dev/mixer and the USB headset on /dev/mixer1.  How can I get the output from tvtime (hardwired into /dev/mixer CD input)?  TIA!
<deathnote> user__: ok i got it
<jarn> Hobbsee: They just released 1.4.5 a few days ago... :P
<Hobbsee> jarn: true.  there are packages for it too :P
<jarn> Hobbsee: So up until a few days ago, everyone used 1.4.3.
<user__> deathnote: you know whats wrong!?!?!
<user__> ?
<Hobbsee> jarn: what happened to 1.4.4, which also included mtp support?
* Jucato thought MTP support only came on 1.4.4+?
<jarn> Hobbsee: Oh, hrm, I missed that I guess.
<Jucato> in Amarok itself, I mean
<Hobbsee> Jucato: or it was majorly fixed then, yeah.  something like that
<cpk1> just noticed i am on 1.4.3 =\
<cpk1> user__: did you mount it with defaults?
<Hobbsee> cpk1: yes.  we cant backport versions thru -updates
<Hobbsee> :(
<user__> cpk1: yup they were all mounted with defaults, as the onlne guide said to do so
<K`zan> Is there anything like a patch panel where I can route various inputs to a specific output?
<kari> Jucato Thanks !!!!!  it's finally working, I can watch tv and watch files  cheers mate
<Jucato> no problem
* Admiral_Chicago waves to Jucato
* Jucato waves back to Admiral_Chicago
<kari> all I have to do now is look for another problem to solve :)
<user__> this sucks,,,, i think i may have to cross over into windows and format the drives to ntfs to test and go thru all this garbage again
<user__> frick
<jarn> Hrm.
<jarn> I just installed the Amarok from the repos and it won't start up.
<kari> maybe not .. I think i'll sit back and enjoy the latest triumph :)
<kari> 
<jarn> A box in the middle of the screen appears for a second then dissapears.
<jarn> No erros in the terminal.
<user__> does ubuntu auto mount and auto detect?
<user__> personanlly i like kde way better, but this is a critical issue
<user__> and for some reason there is no sudo command like sudo remove damned permissions
<user__> that would be great
<Hobbsee> jarn: move .kde/share/apps/amarok and .kde/share/config/amarok*
<Hobbsee> out of the way
<Hobbsee> then it starts
<Hobbsee> (config files appear not to be compatible)
<jarn> Ah.
<jarn> How odd.
<d0uglas> Got a laptop with a 64 bit chip, got a 32 bit kubuntu disk. Can i do an install that'll take advantage of the 64bit chip by, i guess, apt getting the right kernel or do i need to download the right 64 bit install disk
<cpk1> he left...
<Hobbsee> d0uglas: the latter.
<d0uglas> damn.
<d0uglas> k
<cpk1> cant have been too important if he is going to give up that easily
<deathnote> what's the command to mount with uid=1000 and gid=1000 ?
<deathnote> couldn't find
<fignew> mount as roo
<fignew> root*
<d0uglas> lspci says Broadcom Unknown Device 4311 (rev 01).. can i ndiswrap my way out of this or should i exchange this laptop
* Kamui is away: eating
<Jucato> !away > Sess-away
<Sess-away> sorry jucato
* Sess-away is away: Gone away for now.
<Sess-away> damn it
* Sess-away is back.
<Kamui> there, I wont do it anymore :)
<jarn> 1.4.5 does not seem to have MTP support packaged with it.
<Jucato> :)
<fignew> d0uglas: no need to exchange... even if drivers don't exist you can change out the minipci wireless card
<jarn> Or atleast, it's not recognizing my MTP player.
<jarn> Anyone know?
<cpk1> oh my, after getting more repos from easy source I have 162 megs worth of downloads now
<deathnote> oh i got it..but he's gone
* fignew is afk
<crimsun> jarn: check the output from apt-cache showsrc amarok |grep ^Build |grep libmtp-dev >/dev/null ; echo $?
<theshadow> please tell me someone here has used umbrello?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: the fact that libmtp2 doesnt seem to be a dep of even feisty's amarok worries me.
<pgdown> does anyone have trouble fastforwarding/rewinding with VLC?
<CaseyOmah> I changed monitors on my system and now I can't get into X. what is a CLI for res change in X?
<jarn> crimsun: Ah, I had 1.4.4 installed instead of 1.4.5. Apparently amarok-latest hasn't been updated to 1.4.5, when I changed it to amarok-145 I got it.
<crimsun> Hobbsee: amarok is in depwait for libmtp 0.1.3 to be binary NEWed
<Jucato> heh... dev talk...
<Jucato> didn't even make a single sense :P
<Hobbsee> crimsun: for 1.4.5?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: fun
<crimsun> Jucato: "The latest amarok source upload is waiting for the latest libmtp upload to be accepted by the Ubuntu archive admins"
* Hobbsee might try poking the relevant parties then
<Jucato> crimsun: hehe thanks :)
<Jucato> crimsun: although the way you said it first looks kooler :)
* Jucato just loves dev talk... :)
<revdjenk> CaseyOmah: i am researching your question
<pgdown> what video player do you guy use?
<pgdown> vlc is driving me crazy...
<Captain_Redbeard> Hmm bah, my amarok 1.4.5 running on Kubuntu feisty wont build its database... it will create its database and tables but then it wont fill them with any informations
<Captain_Redbeard> no matter the permissions of the file it's searching for etc
<crimsun> Captain_Redbeard: that bug has already been fixed. Use a more current mirror.
<Captain_Redbeard> crimsun: uhm ok? what repo is it in?
<cpk1> pgdown: i usually use kaffeine
<crimsun> Captain_Redbeard: dpkg -l amarok|grep ^ii|awk '{print $3}'
<Captain_Redbeard> crimsun: and when was it fixed?
<Hobbsee> Captain_Redbeard: days ago
<Hobbsee> Captain_Redbeard: edgy or feisty?
<Captain_Redbeard> Hmmm
<Captain_Redbeard> feisty
<crimsun> Tue, 06 Feb 2007 19:36:32 +0100.
<Captain_Redbeard> uh... then it's very odd if it's not in my repo
<cpk1> can aptitude show changes to packages you are thiking about upgrading?
<crimsun> cpk1: 'changelog'
<Captain_Redbeard> my repos are archive.ubuntu.com should be updated no?
<crimsun> Captain_Redbeard: when did you last update && upgrade?
<cpk1> crimsun: well that is overly simple =P too bad i cant fetch the url =(
<Captain_Redbeard> crimsun: 2 hours ago :p
<crimsun> Captain_Redbeard: which backend are you using?
<Captain_Redbeard> apt-get usually
<crimsun> no, amarokcollection backend
<crimsun> sqlite? mysql? postgresql?
<Captain_Redbeard> ah
<Captain_Redbeard> mysql
<Captain_Redbeard> tried sqlite too with no luck
<revdjenk> CaseyOmah: are you still here?
<crimsun> Captain_Redbeard: I just created a new one just fine using mysql
<Captain_Redbeard> crimsun: uploaded to?
<crimsun> Captain_Redbeard: err, come again?
<crimsun> Captain_Redbeard: I just created a new amarokcollection using the mysql backend
<Captain_Redbeard> crimsun: sounded like you compiled a new amarok package that is working fine with mysql... was I wrong?
<Captain_Redbeard> crimsun: ah! :)
<Captain_Redbeard> crimsun: well mine is still refusing to build anything :/
<crimsun> fresh feisty or dist-upgraded?
<Captain_Redbeard> crimsun: fresh
<Captain_Redbeard> crimsun: amd64 btw...
<crimsun> what was your starting point? Mine was Herd-3.
<Captain_Redbeard> so was mine
<Captain_Redbeard> blew it fresh just a couple of days ago...
<crimsun> well, I'd try to debug further, but I need to get back to work
<Captain_Redbeard> crimsun: thank you for your attention anyway mate
<revdjenk> CaseyOmah:   You need to use 'dpkg-reconfigure' command which reconfigures packages
<crimsun> Captain_Redbeard: try starting with amarok afresh
<crimsun> meaning:
<revdjenk> just like when first installatiion
<Captain_Redbeard> crimsun: already done it a zillion times i'm afraid :(
<crimsun> mv ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok.bak && mv ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc.bak
<Captain_Redbeard> crimsun: yup done it :/
<crimsun> Captain_Redbeard: have you enabled logging in /etc/mysql/my.cnf, restarted mysql, done the above, and tried?
<Captain_Redbeard> crimsun: not logging no, I kinda figured it's something messed up with amarok since it doesn't work with sqlite either... but I can give it a go
<crimsun> I can now vouch that all three backends work from a fresh 1.4.5 install
<crimsun> [2:1.4.5-0ubuntu2, that is] 
<crimsun> none of my collection is on an smb share, however
<Captain_Redbeard> uhm uhm
<Captain_Redbeard> 1.4.5-0ubuntu1
<crimsun> uh yeah.
<crimsun> see what sarah and I said above kthx.
<crimsun> it's bug 83454 if you're wondering
<blortch> hm.  weird.
<blortch> can't say i like konversation.  back to xchat.
<Captain_Redbeard> crimsun: ah :) But then it's weird that I can't upgrade the package and it's not reported outdated
<crimsun> it's definitely available. Anyhow, I've to return to work.
<Captain_Redbeard> crimsun: yea I wont keep you any longer, thank you for your help man
<zblach> hibernation gives me a -16 error. it fails to shutdown some usb device. what can I do to remedy this?
<MagicFab> join #kubuntu
<MagicFab> oups :)
<MagicFab> what would be the package for the Printer system settings in KDE ?
<draik> Ok
<draik> So I have realized 1 of 2 thingws
<draik> err
<draik> things
<draik> Either I'm going to be very busy for a while or just going out of my mind
<MagicFab> actually... "printers" in  'system settings'
<deathnote> hi what's the best ssh tool for windows ?
<draik> deathnote: I'm using ummm... lemme check
<draik> deathnote: rdesktop
<draik> !rdesktop | deathnote
<ubotu> deathnote: rdesktop: RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 98 kB, installed size 388 kB
<ScottK> deathnote: I always liked using ssh itself with cygwin.
<draik> deathnote: We also use rDesktop at work whenever we need to remote into the linux box from win
<draik> So yea... where was I?...
<deathnote> draik: oh..ok thanks i'll try
<draik> Oh yea
<draik> np deathnote
<draik> I need some major input on this
<draik> I am planning on creating a big computer central
<deathnote> is it free? rdp
<draik> I want to have 8 computers hooked up to one keyboard/mouse/monitor
<draik> deathnote: Yes
<deathnote> i try to search rdp .. but not sure which one u talking.. u know which link to d/l ?
<deathnote> remote desktop connection or
<draik> I was planning on 9 desktops, but I could only find a KVM by multiples of 2 so there you have it
<draik> deathnote: sudo apt-get install rdesktop
<deathnote> draik: i need it for windows
<deathnote> as in.. windows ssh client
<cpk1> draik: you should be able to get bigger KVM's but they start getting expensive
<draik> deathnote: ZIP! Sorry, can't help you there
<deathnote> ah?
<draik> cpk1: I originally wanted to set it up so that I could have a 3x3 monitor type thing
<deathnote> what's rDesktop? is it a client for windows to log into linux?
<draik> Each one has their own monitor and such
<deathnote> what's rDesktop? is it a client for windows to log into linux via ssh ?
<bonbonthejon> deathnote: you use putty in windows for ssh
<cpk1> draik: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817404007
<draik> Then I came to the conclusion that I want them to have their own monitor, but also wanted 1 of my own monitors so that I can just move from one to the other
<cpk1> draik: wait, you want to use more than one monitor?
<draik> Thank you cpk1
<draik> Yuppers
<deathnote> ojh putty ok
<deathnote> how u use putty ? just putty hostname?
<bonbonthejon> deathnote: did you download putty
<cpk1> draik: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817107254 thats a little more of what you want
<cpk1> but note the price =O
<draik> thank you
<draik> let me see
<draik> Hmmm
<draik> I dunnot
<draik> *dunno
<draik> Because my idea has gone from 9 computers to 8 computers, 1 Keyboard, 1 mouse, 9 monitors (8x 15in flat screens, 1x 21in flat screen)
<pulaski> hello
<bonbonthejon> hi
<pulaski> I'm having trouble connecting to a repository using apt-get
<draik> cpk1: But with the last link you sent me, I might be able to stick with 9 computers
<bonbonthejon> pulaski: post the erro
<draik> and have 1 monitor as my main
<bonbonthejon> r
<pulaski> thanks
<cpk1> draik: if you can afford almost $300 US for something like that then more power to you =D
<draik> I can
<pulaski> http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/edgy/non-free/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2  Could not connect to packages.freecontrib.org:80 (88.191.33.6), connection timed out
<draik> cpk1: I know my fiance will just look at me and be like, WTF?!?!?!
<pulaski> I don't think its serious just the server is down? perhaps I should try later...
<cpk1> draik: I know the feeling XD
<cpk1> and the reaction from the SO
<draik> Yup
<bonbonthejon> pulaski: yeah
<pulaski> thanks bobothejon
<draik> In all reality she'll probably just call me a kid and let me do my thing
<draik> pulaski: BoBo is a clown. He's BonBon
<cpk1> i try not to say *exactly* how much I spent
<pulaski> good enough for me.  Thanks bonbonthejon
<Nuked> how do I set conky so that it doesnt overlap my icons?
<draik> cpk1: In case I missed it, Thank you for your quick research
<pulaski> sorry
<bonbonthejon> pulaski: :)
<cpk1> draik: no problem, i was thinking about using kvms a while back but they get expensive real quick
<pulaski> cya
<Nuked> so how do I do that? any ideas?
<frood> How can I get the bouncing cow screen saver back. It isn't on 6.10
<draik> frood: Let me know when you find it. That sounds interesting
<draik> cpk1: I think the hardest of it all will be the fact that one of them will be my webserver
<frood> They removed it because people found it 'offensive'
<revdjenk> that is 'udderly' ridiculous
<draik> LOL @ revdjenk
<draik> How is a bouncing cow "offensive"?
<revdjenk> reminded ppl of New Orlean Mardi Gras?
<bonbonthejon> that was a good screen saver
<Kamui> is there a command line utility that I can use to batch convert a ton of video files into dvd suitable video?
<Kamui> or a command line utility that I can use to convert a single file? (then I can write a shell script to handle batch jobs)
<theshadow> I'm having an issue I'm not sure my Radeon x800 mobility is being used correctly (at least the hardware acceleration doesn't seem to be there) when I run fglrxinfo I get the following response
<draik> cpk1: http://www.pcsforeveryone.com/product_info.php?products_id=373297
<theshadow> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". display: :0.0  screen: 0 OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.1)
<theshadow> can anyone give me a hand?
<Kamui> theshadow: turn composite off for starters
<bonbonthejon> Kamui: hold on, I know I had seen a program for that
<Kamui> that got my radeon working using fglrx with accelleration
<draik> well, I think I might know why it's not on the new version 6.10
<adwelin> i need a tutorial on kde
<draik> The cow's flashed a flaccid penis
<theshadow> Kamui: how do I turn it off?
<Kamui> theshadow: add this tot he end of your xorg.conf
<Kamui> Section "Extensions"
<Kamui>         Option      "Composite" "Disable"
<Kamui> EndSection
<Kamui> then restart your xserver
<theshadow> ok
<bonbonthejon> Kamui: look into mencode
<Kamui> bonbonthejon: sweet!
<bonbonthejon> Kamui: mencoder*
<Kamui> I've been trying to use devede with very little success
<bonbonthejon> draik: I dont remember that part of the cow screen saver
<draik> Let me get you the link bonbonthejon
<Nuked> ok lets try something different... how do I make conky show hddtemp if my hd is /dev/sda3?
<draik> "In particular, people pointed out a "flaccid penis" label/option in the glsnake screensaver, the bouncing cow screensaver, and some chemistry models of drug ..."
<draik> bonbonthejon: http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~mako/cc-meeting-special-20041018-summary.html
<Nuked> NO one knows?
<bonbonthejon> draik:  I remember the drug model
<Nuked> my god, getting help is like pulling teeth sometimes
<valuedcustomer> hello.  how do i disable guidance-powermanager from running at startup?
<cpk1> draik: that only has one monitor output though
<revdjenk> hah, draik
<bonbonthejon> Nuked: I've never heard of conky, I just looked it up
<cpk1> but it is alot cheaper =)
<Nuked> bonbonthejon, at least you looked :)
<bonbonthejon> Nuked: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/conky-a-light-weight-system-monitor-for-ubuntu-linux-systems.html looks like it shows the configuration file
<draik> revdjenk: ???
<revdjenk> flaccid penis would make a good name for a band
<bonbonthejon> Nuked: conky looks like its for gnome, why not use something for KDE
<draik> LOL
<Nuked> its independent of both
<Nuked> LMAO @ revdjenk
<revdjenk> hey draik, Nuked you on lappy?
<revdjenk> I need help with my rt2500
<draik> well, there is a song called "Detachable Penis" by King Missile
<draik> revdjenk: I'm on both. Desktop for everything but chats
<Nuked> revdjenk, no
<draik> revdjenk: why?
<cpk1> Nuked: you could look into superkaramba apps for system monitors
<Nuked> bonbonthejon, that config was useless but thank you for the effort
<revdjenk> well, when I try to enable, the computer almost slows to a stop
<cpk1> Nuked: also gkrellm is nice and lightweight
<draik> enable what?
<revdjenk> seems to work in 2-4 second spurts
<Kamui> bonbonthejon: question, can I make svcd movie files, but put them on a dvd to store MORE videos?
<Nuked> cpk1, I put work into translating the conky config and customized it quite nicely
<theshadow> Alright... I can't tell a difference how can I check if the hardware acceleration is working?
<revdjenk> enable wifi
<Kamui> bonbonthejon: or do I just have to encode at a lower video bitrate
<Nuked> !glxinfo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glxinfo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nuked> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nuked> that sucks
<draik> Sorry, revdjenk, I don't use wifi
<revdjenk> yep
<cpk1> Nuked: well you can put work into the superkaramba widgets to customize them =p hehe, but i know nothing about conky
<revdjenk> ah
<bonbonthejon> Kamui: I never made a DVD, I just knew it was used to convert movies
<revdjenk> I have to re-boot to get back to normal
<Nuked> cpk1, thanks
<Nuked> here is what im talking about
<Nuked> dev, (host,(port))
<theshadow> yea I don't think its working I ran glxgears and its moving slower than dirt
<Nuked> so hddtemp dev, (host,(port))
<theshadow> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<theshadow> and I'm getting that error
<Nuked> do I leave dev as is, remove it, or add the location of the drive I want to monitor
<Kamui> bonbonthejon: ok, well thanks, Im trying a batch command now, looks like this is gonna be an overnight job... ;)
<Nuked> this sucks
<theshadow> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<siconsole> hi guys..help i got this error ->
<siconsole> GLib-ERROR **: gmem.c:135: failed to allocate 1864512424 bytes
<siconsole> aborting...
<siconsole> Aborted (core dumped)
<siconsole> after i uninstall amarok
<AxlRose> is there a way to adjust the volume in Adobe Flash player
<theshadow> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<theshadow> Ok I don't get this. when I run "fglrxinfo" it shows libGL error: failed to open DRM: Operation not permitted libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering display: :0.0  screen: 0 OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.1)
<theshadow> but when I run "sudo fglrxinfo" it says display: :0.0  screen: 0 OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc. OpenGL renderer string:  Generic OpenGL version string: 2.0.6011 (8.28.8)
<theshadow> what am I doing?
<theshadow> wrong?
<AxlRose> is there a way to adjust the volume in Adobe Flash player
<theshadow> AxlRose: No... its really annoying
<AxlRose> theshadow:  definately.  I was trying to watch a couple of different things...and I had my speakers all the way up and i could barely hear  it
<theshadow> AxlRose: whats worse is that I think when they convert it to flash video format that it sometimes screws up the audio levels causing those kinds of things
<deathnote> hi, can anyone tell me how i check who is log into my system from ssh???
<deathnote> is there a log or something
<deathnote> anyone there?
<underdog5004> deathnote, lemme google around...
<underdog5004> deathnote, http://www.ssh.com/support/documentation/online/ssh/adminguide/32/log_message_reference.html
<AxlRose> anyone here know much about the fortune program
<underdog5004> !fortune
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fortune - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<underdog5004> AxlRose, what is it used for?
<AxlRose> underdog5004: it displays little fortune cookie sayings haha
<underdog5004> rofl, what's the problem you're having?
<AxlRose> no problem...i just wondering how to get it to show up on login with Konsole
<AxlRose> i know it's possible because on slackware it does
<underdog5004> I believe you can get it to start by putting a symlink  in /home/username/.kde/startup
<underdog5004> not sure about the path, though....
<underdog5004> oh, looks like it's only for CLI...
<deathnote> thanks underdog reading now
<underdog5004> deathnote, np
<AxlRose> ya...I wanted it for Konsole
<dawn> is there a good flv player?
<AxlRose> like when you open konsole
<AxlRose> no biggy though
<AxlRose> dawn: I use mplayer
<underdog5004> AxlRose, hmm, each time you open one up?
<dawn> k
<alvincev> Do I have to go to the command line interface to change the screen resolution in Kubuntu?
<underdog5004> alvincev, nope, just use the gui
<deathnote> underdog5004: i don't understand..are there any logs?
<AxlRose> underdog5004: yes
<AxlRose> alincev: go to system settings
<underdog5004> deathnote, lol, lemme read those pages...
<alvincev> I couldn't find the section for screen resolution in System Settings
<alvincev> Never mind
<alvincev> I found it
<firecrotch> deathnote: /var/log/auth.log
<dawn> hmmmm mplayer not working for me
<dawn> :()(
<underdog5004> deathnote, ok, are you looking to find what commands they are running or just login attempts
<dawn> :(\
<deathnote> is it /var/log/lastlog ?
<AxlRose> dawn: it doesn't work for anything or just flv
<deathnote> underdog5004: hopefully both.. like..erm..when and what time they logged in
<deathnote> and perhaps the ip addresses
<unix_infidel> it should be in logs.
<firecrotch> deathnote: auth.log will show the IP and time
<dawn> I downloaded some flv clips
<AxlRose> dawn: yes...but does mplayer play other videos
<deathnote> ooo ok but seems like no ip addresses
<unix_infidel> deathnote: who would tell you who is logged in.
<unix_infidel> it will present you with their reverse DNS.
<dawn> yes
<underdog5004> deathnote, I don't know, but if you're looking for the commands executed, then check out the .bash_history in the home folder
<dawn> kaffeine works :)
<unix_infidel> erm, `who`
<deathnote> ohhh
<unix_infidel> ^notice the backtick
<deathnote> ok who is good
<unix_infidel> you can parse their Rev DNS by grep.
<unix_infidel> and then you can find out who is logged in from a remote domain.
<unix_infidel> just pipe it :)
<deathnote> great.. .bash_history does it..thanks
<underdog5004> yay, I helped!
<unix_infidel> deathnote: i think `w` is what you're more looking for.
<dawn> dawn no sound
<dawn> Darn
<unix_infidel> its a much more detailed account of your user activity.
<unix_infidel> you who as a simple display to tell which users are remote and which are local,
<AxlRose> dawn: i still say use mplayer
<deathnote> what's the ftp port?
<unix_infidel> 21
<deathnote> by default is the ftp server on?
<Wii> DANIR ?
<deathnote> my ssh is up for pple to ssh in from port 22
<deathnote> not sure if ftp
<unix_infidel> i just told you above.
<underdog5004> I think the ssh server is on by default...
<underdog5004> deathnote, what's your ip?
<alvincev> I'm trying to change the screen resolution on my desktop, and I am at the "Monitor & Display - System Setting", when I hit the 'Adminitrator Mode...' button, a red box shows up, but it doesn't ask me for my password.  Has anybody ever run into this?
<unix_infidel> 210.193.58.175
<unix_infidel> underdog5004: ^^^
<underdog5004> mind if I come in?
<unix_infidel> that's his IP
<deathnote> underdog5004: wait.. hehe i've port forward
<deathnote> ok
<deathnote> should be 210.193.58.175
<deathnote> u try ssh
<deathnote> i see if i can see the auth.log
<unix_infidel> WHOA!
<_jrivera> alvincev, a popup will show and it will ask for your root password before you could get in administrator mode...
<unix_infidel> do not let anonymous users ssh into your system!
<underdog5004> lol, connection closed by remote host...
<alvincev> actually, it just sits there and no popup shows up, but it shows up when I hit the button on the other settings
<unix_infidel> http://linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=189.0
<unix_infidel> Try using that tutorial.
<unix_infidel> Or for casual tests http://linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=221.0
<dettoaltrimenti_> is there a free unraring program for kubuntu?
<AxlRose> dawn: what part of mplayer doesn't work fo ru
<OlgaB> I'm trying to get a relatively old USB camera to work in linux
<AxlRose> dettoaltrimenti_: unrar
<firecrotch> OlgaB: Is it a mass storage device camera?
<OlgaB> firecrotch: I'm not sure, apparently it's a Largan Chameleon XP
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> algn venezolano?
<AxlRose> uh oh it's got xp in the name....that means it's unsupported :P
<OlgaB> :p
<ubuntu> o venezolana?
<ubuntu> preferiblemente venezolana
<ubuntu> jaja
<Jucato> English only please
<ubuntu> weno alguien que hable espaol?
<underdog5004> yo puedo
<underdog5004> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ubuntu> somebody can speak spanish?
<Jucato> ubuntu: ^^^
<ubuntu> hola underdog
<underdog5004> ubuntu, necisitas hacer esta: /join #kubuntu-es
<firecrotch> OlgaB: plug it in to the computer and give us the output of tail dmesg
<unix_infidel> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<unix_infidel> oh wow, i need to increase the size of my buffer, sorry :(
<inteliwasp> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<OlgaB> can I paste messages?
<inteliwasp> !gui
<ubotu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<underdog5004> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<OlgaB> three lines
<Jucato> OlgaB: use pastebin ^^^
<inteliwasp> i am not shure witch qt version i need, 3 or 4   i am useing 6.061
<dettoaltrimenti_> is there a free unraring program for kubuntu?
<OlgaB> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4822/plain/
<Jucato> inteliwasp: for what?
<dettoaltrimenti_> unrar is not free
<Jucato> dettoaltrimenti_: by non-free, it means that unrar isn't released under an open source license.
<dettoaltrimenti_> oh, ok
<inteliwasp> Jucato: some insanely dependant program... it says it needs> = Qt 3.2
<Jucato> dettoaltrimenti_: everything in the repositories in monetarily free
<dettoaltrimenti_> so free as in beer, but not as in freedom
<Jucato> dettoaltrimenti_: yes
<dettoaltrimenti_> ;) thanks
<Jucato> inteliwasp: you are trying to compile something?
<inteliwasp> yep
<firecrotch> OlgaB: It looks to me as if it isn't a mass storage device
<Jucato> inteliwasp: have you installed the "kde-devel" package?
<OlgaB> hmm
<Jucato> inteliwasp: but you probably only would need libqt3-mt-dev but I'm not entirely sure
<inteliwasp> Jucato: not yet
<Jucato> inteliwasp: KDE 3.x apps need Qt 3.x. only very very few would use Qt 4
<inteliwasp> Jucato: ok, !!! 84 packages!!!
<firecrotch> OlgaB: I tried to find a driver for it on Google, but nothing is turning up
<OlgaB> :/
<Jucato> inteliwasp: hm... try just libqt3-mt-dev, but I'm not sure if it will also ask for kdebase-dev and kdelibs4-dev
<inteliwasp> Jucato: it's ok... i'm gonna need them sooner or later
<firecrotch> OlgaB: Unfortunately this is one area that Linux is lacking in, simply because manufacturers don't care
<Jucato> inteliwasp: if in case you encounter compiling something that complains about X, you need "xorg-dev"
<inteliwasp> been there-done that
<inteliwasp> :P
<Jucato> :P
<underdog5004> !proftp | deathnote
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proftp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-9ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 594 kB, installed size 1532 kB
<Jucato> underdog5004: ^^^
<inteliwasp> btw, is there anything i could do to improve the sound on my box? considering i dont have use onf my mic...
<fignew> GRRR ARTSd is pissing me off!
<underdog5004> thank you
<fignew> sound is completely busted... only works half the time, and only from one app: I've tried to turn it off from the sound options... everything breaks
<inteliwasp> huh... i have the same sor of problem, almost fignew
<fignew> yea :(
<elyon225> Hey everyone.  Just curious if someone could tell me how to install the Quicktime plugin for firefox.
<Jucato> elyon225: try one of the mozilla plugins, like mozilla-mplayer
<Gretl> perhaps firefox can self install its plugins
<Jucato> extensions,yes. plugins, not so sure
<elyon225> Gretl: The linux version of Firefox sucks at automatically installing plugins.
<elyon225> Jucato: Will give that a shot... thanks.
<Jucato> because plugins are programs, and you're basically installing programs... which Firefox itself might not know how...
<justMatt> Hey - all my fonts in Konqueror and Firefox are too big, and it is messing with web sites, any issues?
<Jucato> justMatt: Firefox has its own font settings. For Konqueror, try Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> Fonts
<elyon225> Jucato: Hey, you've always been a big help to me.  I have another question.  KWallet has been uninstalled, but I still have applications griping about trying to access it.  Any idea how to prevent that?
<inteliwasp> Jucato: um, i compiled the program, where do i find it?
<Jucato> inteliwasp: unless you used --prefix=/somewhere/else, it would be in /usr/bin (at least the executable)
<inteliwasp> Jucato: hrmm... not there
<Jucato> elyon225: kwallet is inclluded in kdelibs. you can't uninstall it, you only uninstalled the manager. anyway, press Alt+F2, kcontrol, Security & Privacy -> KDE Wallet -> uncheck the Enable wallet subsystem
<Jucato> inteliwasp: hm... not really sure.. what was the full ./configure command you used?
<Jucato> inteliwasp: btw, what did you compile?
* Jucato needs to go in a few minutes so....
<inteliwasp> kpodder, and i only used ./configure
<OlgaB> brb
<Jucato> hm...
<inteliwasp> so i need sudo?
<Jucato> no...
* Jucato isn't familiar w/ the app...
<Wii> ?
<inteliwasp> are you familliar with bashpodder?
<Jucato> is it an app that you run by itself?
<inteliwasp> Jucato: 1 sec...
<Jucato> inteliwasp: try this command in Konsole: which kpodder
<inteliwasp> Jucato: http://www.leonscape.co.uk/linux/kpodder/
<Jucato> yeah I'm there
<inteliwasp> nada...
<elyon225> Jucato: Hmm...I've looked in KControl and I don't see anything that indicates KWallet.
<Jucato> elyon225: KControl -> Security & Privacy -> KDE Wallet ?
<inteliwasp> oh wait
<inteliwasp> i found it
<inteliwasp> i think...
<elyon225> Jucato: yeah, the furthest I get is KControl -> Security & Privacy ... there is no entry there fro KDE Wallet.
<Jucato> hm...
<inteliwasp> nope
<elyon225> Only Crypto, Password & User Account, and Privacy.
<elyon225> Jucato: And I've looked under each of those... no reference to the wallet.
<Jucato> hm....
<vinboy_> i download the Feisty CD, how do I upgrade my currently ubuntu to feisty?
<Jucato> elyon225: so it's still asking you about kwallet, or just asking you for you password?
<firecrotch> vinboy_: First, are you sure you want to? Feisty is still REALLY unstable
<Jucato> vinboy_: 1) which installer did you download (Desktop or Alternate) and 2) it's not recommended to upgrade now to Feisty unless you're going to do develoment-related work
<inteliwasp> Jucato: i found it...
<elyon225> Jucato: For example, when I run Kopete, it will come up and ask for my Kwallet password...
<Jucato> like bug hunting, fixing, testing (not for curiosity testing)
<Jucato> elyon225: is it asking for your kwallet password or your IM account password?
<inteliwasp> Jucato: but there are 2 "kpodder" and "kpodder.sh"
<vinboy_> Jucato: i downloaded Desktop
<Jucato> vinboy_: you can't use that to upgrade to Feisty
<stdin> vinboy_: you can't upgrade from the desktop install cd
<Jucato> vinboy_: you can only do a fresh install using that
<elyon225> Jucato: It says that Kopete is trying to access the KDE wallet... please enter your wallet password.
<Jucato> elyon225: oh.. hm... have you tried running "kwalletmanager"?
<Jucato> elyon225: this is getting weird...
<elyon225> Jucato: Just did... no such command.
<Jucato> inteliwasp: I'm not sure which of the two... are they both in /usr/bin?
<underdog5004> I personally hate the Kwallet
<vinboy_> oh ic
<Jucato> elyon225: sorry, I'm out of ideas
<vinboy_> thanks guys
<elyon225> Jucato: Just tried running Kopete again, and yep...it says it's trying to access kdewallet.
<inteliwasp> Jucato: they are in /usr/local/kde/bin
<Jucato> vinboy_: it's also not recommended to use feisty right now... better wait at least until beta
<underdog5004> use Edgy
<elyon225> Which is so strange, since I never saved passwords to the wallet and have since removed the "kdewallet" package.
<Jucato> inteliwasp: ah... try running the "kpodder" one (if it's executable)
<elyon225> ...yet another Kubuntu oddity that makes no sense :)
<inteliwasp> Jucato: they are both exacutable...
<Jucato> inteliwasp: most probably the "kpodder" one
<Jucato> ok /me gotta go
<vinboy_> Jucato
<inteliwasp> bye
<vinboy_> Jucato: when is beta coming?
<stdin> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<stdin> vinboy_: look at the schedule
<Jucato> vinboy_: see the FeistyReleaseSchedule ^^^^
<vinboy_> ok
<Jucato> ok bbl
<vinboy_> thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: where can I find info about printing in the system settings?
<Gretl> Admiral_Chicago: k-menu System printer
<_jrivera> kudos to all kubuntu users
<Admiral_Chicago> Gretl: trying now
<Ayabara> I need help making bluetooth work on my ibm lenovo r60. I the howto, but I can't find any bt devices with hcitool dev. I activated bt with hotkeys after boot. could that be a problem?
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, on Edgy?
<_jrivera> i am using kubuntu on my home pc.. its great! i didnt have to install any drivers anymore not like in windows...
<Admiral_Chicago> _jrivera: yup, I love that
<_jrivera> its a lot easier and the desktop looks great too..
<Ayabara> Admiral_Chicago, I'm on edgy, if the Q was for me :-)
<Admiral_Chicago> Ayabara: no that was my question about printing
<borsten> hi
<Gretl> Admiral_Chicago: you see all the system settings?
<borsten> ive a problem with adept
<Admiral_Chicago> Gretl: yes
<elyon225> OKay, so here's another silly question:  How would I go about capturing video of my desktop? (Specifically, I'd like to capture Beryl in action for a friend of mine).  What program is used for that?
<Gretl> so lets hope it has a printer driver for you that works
<borsten> i wanted to install wine, but when i mak it for installation its red and says (break)
<underdog5004> !istanbul
<ubotu> istanbul: Desktop session recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 380 kB
<underdog5004> that's for you, elyon225 ^^^
<elyon225> underdog5004: Thank you.
<Admiral_Chicago> no, i know how to do that. i'm looking for a printer on my LAN
<_jrivera> what would be a good firewall software for kubuntu?
<theshadow> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<stdin> !firewall | _jrivera
<ubotu> _jrivera: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<elyon225> underdog5004: Hmm...that's a gnome app.  I'd prefer not to install so many gnome packages... any alternatives?
<dettoaltrimenti_> who decides what programs to put in the repositories I see in adept?
<underdog5004> no idea...do a apt-cache search
<stdin> borsten: close adept, open konsole and type "sudo apt-get isntall wine" if there are errors post them to pastebin
<stdin> !pastebin | borsten
<ubotu> borsten: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<elyon225> dettoaltrimenti_: That's something I've always wondered about myself.  I'm working on a program that I'd like in the reps eventually... but have no idea who to talk to lol
<borsten> thx
<stdin> dettoaltrimenti_, elyon225: MOTU (masters of the universe) #ubuntu-motu
<Admiral_Chicago> elyon225: what is the program
<Admiral_Chicago> elyon225: the MOTU really
<Admiral_Chicago> eh whatever, i have my own work to do
<Jucato> depends. the core devs decides what goes into main and restricted, while MOTU decides what goes into universe and multiverse
<elyon225> Admiral_Chicago: What I'm working on currently is an advanced, yet user-friendly frontend to DosBox...  the frontends I've found so far are pretty pathetic.
<_jrivera> is apache, mysql and php pre-installed in kubuntu?? can i install it using apt-get? or do i have to download a package??
<devilsadvocate> !lamp _jrivera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lamp _jrivera - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !lamp | _jrivera
<ubotu> _jrivera: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<devilsadvocate> hmm
<devilsadvocate> ah
<Jucato> devilsadvocate: you forgot the pipe
<devilsadvocate> typo
<devilsadvocate> :)
<Jucato> that's what they all say :P
<rovern> i have many packages in the apt cache and i want to remove some, but not all. how do i remove only those packages that are not currently installed?
<elyon225> Hey, it was just a typo when I ran sudo rm -r / :P
<elyon225> ...would that even do anything? lol
<stdin> rovern: why would you want to do that?
<Jucato> elyon225: please do not give others an idea
<rovern> stdin: what is your better idea?
<elyon225> Jucato: Apparently it WOULD be a bad thing :P
<Jucato> rovern: what do you mean?
<stdin> rovern: apt-cache shows the packages that are available to install
<rovern> Jucato: apt-get saves all debs that are installed. some of them i uninstalled in the meantime, but the package is still in the cache
<stdin> rovern: ahh, "sudo apt-get clean" is what you want
<rovern> stdin: my hdd is full and i want to selectively clean some of the debs
<Jucato> rovern: sudo apt-get clean <--- will clean the apt cache archives
<Wii> DANIR ???
<Jucato> there's no need for those debs once installed..
<Wii> has anyone seen DANIR ?
<devilsadvocate> lol elyon225
<devilsadvocate> how is the server cd installation process different in edgy+ ?
<rovern> stdin, Jucato: yes, but i want to clean them *selectively*: only those packages that are not installed anymore (which means i am not interested in them)
<stdin> rovern: see "man apt-get" for more usage insfo
<Jucato> rovern: why? for what do you need the packages for those you installed already?
<stdin> rovern: once you install them, why do you need the debs?
<rovern> Jucato: to copy them to another machine at a later time
<rovern> stdin: to copy them to another machine at a later time
<Jucato> hm...
* Jucato thinks that won't work though
<rovern> stdin, Jucato: i hate redownloading, especially on a slow line
<borsten> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4825/
<Jucato> unfortunately, I don't think that's a solution to what you want to do. merely copying over .debs to another machine won't work the way apt-get'ing them does
<rovern> Jucato: it will! i simply copy them to that folder and apt-get will think it has just downloaded them
<rovern> Jucato: i trick it
<Jucato> hm... if you say so...
<Jucato> anyway, I don't know if there's a way to selectively clean the cache...
<stdin> borsten: heh, can you run "LANG=C sudo apt-get install wine" , so I get the messages in english :)
<devilsadvocate> rovern, are you on a network, a lan of some sort?
<Jucato> try the apt-get man page
<rovern> Jucato: i've been doing this for weeks, it's just that now there are too many packages and i need some selection
<borsten> oh, sorry
<rovern> devilsadvocate: yes
<devilsadvocate> rovern, you could take a look at http-replicator and apt-proxy
<rovern> devilsadvocate: thanks
<rovern> Jucato, stdin: thanks
<_jrivera> my kubuntu box is not connected to the net and i intend to download packages through my windows pc at work is it ok?
<devilsadvocate> rovern, its not what you came asking for, but im on a university network too and we found it was much easier that way
<rovern> aha
<devilsadvocate> rovern, initiall used http-replicato, now using deb-mirror to just mirror the whole repository
<devilsadvocate> because we had enough users to justify it
<stdin> _jrivera: yeah, you can use "apt-get --print-uris install <package>" to get apt-get to print the URLs of the debs and where to save them
<rovern> i see
<devilsadvocate> _jrivera, sure.
<borsten> now
<rovern> this solution sounds nice
<elyon225> So I ordered a bunch of Ubuntu Dapper CD's.  I have a few OLD systems I'd like to install them onto and sell at a garage sale.  Is it a big problem if they have no internet access?
<amik> hi
<devilsadvocate> rovern, if you are behind a http proxy which requires authentication you will need to change one line in http - replicator
<stdin> borsten: use wine, not libwine
<rovern> devilsadvocate: i will try to figure it out, thank you
<mackinac> approx. how long should it take to load the kubuntu liveCD on a PIII - 1 GHz + 128 MB ram box? ... It has been sitting with the desktop wallpaper and silver bar at the bottom for like ten minutes , cdrom still spinning and reading
<amik> say I run apt-get update/upgrade and there are a bunch of updates, how/where can I see a changelog of what's included in these updates?
<devilsadvocate> mackinac, i dont think thats enough ram to run the live cd. It'll take too long for comfort
<Jucato> !changelogs
<ubotu> changelogs for Ubuntu packages can be found on http://changelogs.ubuntu.com
<Jucato> amik: ^^^
<stdin> amik: you can use "aptitude changelog <package>" too
<Jucato> amik: the next version of Adept will include a changelog viewer
<borsten> stdn: now its correct?
<mackinac> devilsadvocate, it said 128 was min requirement
<Jucato> stdin: lol kool didn't know that :)
<_jrivera> how do i get php-mysql, im using kubuntu ryt now...
<_jrivera> php-mysql package
<amik> 10x a lot guys (what a quick response!) I'll check it out...
<Jucato> !lamp | _jrivera
<ubotu> _jrivera: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<devilsadvocate> mackinac, .. hmm.. i seem to remember it as 192
<mackinac> devilsadvocate, maybe thats just for actual install?
<stdin> Jucato: yeah, found it while looking at the man page a while ago
<devilsadvocate> mackinac, i doubt it. the install doesnt need ram, the live cd does
<mackinac> devilsadvocate, youre saying i could do normal install with zero ram? :p
<borsten> stdin: now its correct?
<stdin> borsten: it seems you don't have the universe repository enabled
<mackinac> just kidding
<borsten> ok, ill have a look
<devilsadvocate> mackinac, it doesnt need so much ram. It _could_ be done on much less than 128
<elyon225> So I ordered a bunch of Ubuntu Dapper CD's.  I have a few OLD systems I'd like to install them onto and sell at a garage sale.  Is it a big problem if they have no internet access?
<amik> in changelogs.ubuntu.com I have to check the packages one by one? is there some unified list, or at least a list with links to the individual package changes?
<borsten> nope, activated, inkl dep-src
<stdin> borsten: you need a line starting "deb" not "deb-src"
<devilsadvocate> mackinac, i suggest the alternate install cd for anything less than 256
<borsten> thanks, but ive both, "deb", and "dep-scr"
<mackinac> devilsadvocate, Okay, thanks!
<stdin> amik: it's easier to use aptitude to get the changelog, which just downloads it from the changelog server
<devilsadvocate> borsten, the deb-src is needed if you are interested in compileing from sources
<borsten> jeah, i know
<devilsadvocate> borsten, if you dont want to compile than either way is fine
<devilsadvocate> but you need the deb- for the binary
<stdin> borsten: so you have a line like "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe" ? (replace edgy for dapper on a dapper system)
<borsten> yeah, ive activated the "deb" too
<borsten> ok, wait
<borsten> its dapper, but ive made an update yesterday, does this matter?
<stdin> no
<borsten> hm, then its very strange
<devilsadvocate> borsten, you have a dapper install right?
<stdin> borsten: can you post your /etc/apt/sources.list and the output of "lsb_release -c" to pastebin for me
<borsten> jeah
<deathnote> !proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-9ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 594 kB, installed size 1532 kB
<Jucato> stdin: don't you mean paste the output? :D
<stdin> Jucato: huh? isn't that want I said?
<Jucato> heh yeah... just not reading properly :P
<borsten> lsb_release -c
<borsten> sorry, wrong window
<devilsadvocate> what is the development environment on kde called.. ? the ide ..
<borsten> now
<devilsadvocate> ah
<stdin> borsten: the url ?
<borsten> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4828/
<stdin> borsten: ok, you should remove "backports" from "deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse backports", then run "sudo apt-get update"
<devilsadvocate> borsten, this might sound like a stupid question, but did you run apt-get update?
<Jucato> stdin: huh?
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> ok didn't see that lol
<deathnote> when i run proftpd i get  - IPv6 getaddrinfo 'liverpool' error: No address associated with hostname
<stdin> Jucato: at the end of the line :)
<borsten> no, just the adept-updater
* Jucato has a problem with eyesight :P
<deathnote> my computer name is liverpool.. what does it mean?
<devilsadvocate> ah. not sure what the update thingy on adept is :P
<underdog5004> deathnote, it means your router isn't configured for IPv6...np
<devilsadvocate> deathnote, your hostname is set to 'liverpoo;'
<devilsadvocate> liverpool*
<deathnote> yup my hostname is liverpool
<underdog5004> there are lines you can comment out to stop that.
<deathnote> and i don't have ipv6
<underdog5004> basically, comment out ipv6 lines in the conf fiel
<underdog5004> file
<deathnote> u mean in /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf ?
<deathnote> ok
<deathnote> no it don't have ipv6 both /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf and module.conf
<pontus> I was wondering, today there is an update available for the generic kernel. Why is that? where can I read about changes?
<underdog5004> deathnote, I'm looking through mine right now...h/o
<Jucato> Updates to linux kernel-related packages being held is a known issue. A fix is currently being worked on. Accepting or updating will do nothing, as no package will be installed or upgraded anyway. Please ignore the update notification for now
<Jucato> pontus: ^^
<devilsadvocate> pontus, which distro?
<pontus> pontus: kubuntu.
<stdin> Jucato: script ?
<Jucato> stq
<Jucato> stdin: command alias :)
<devilsadvocate> sorry .. meant release :P . np
<stdin> Jucato: nice :P
<Jucato> devilsadvocate: affects dapper and edgy
<pontus> devilsadvocate: Edgy
<Jucato> pontus: read above ^^^
<devilsadvocate> Jucato, i havent gotten any update in kernel packages..
<pontus> Jucato: ok. so there actually is no update?
<borsten> still the same problem
<Jucato> devilsadvocate: do you have -security or -updates repositories enabled?
<devilsadvocate> Jucato, yes
<devilsadvocate> let me run an update now
<Jucato> pontus: well, it's a bit technical. but the problem is on the uploading side of the server, not on your system
<Jucato> devilsadvocate: packages "hit" are linux-image or linux-headers
<stdin> and the restricted modules, basically every kernel package
<underdog5004> deathnote, hmm, weird...I can't find it either...lemme look around some more
<deathnote> is it reversedns?
<borsten> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4828/
<theshadow> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<siconsole> why dpkg --configure -a take so long..and make my cpu utilization go high T_T
<pontus> Jucato: ok. Is thera a bugreport somewhere?
<stdin> pontus: https://launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/83976
<Jucato> :)
<borsten> devilsadvocate: adept should have done the same with "get updates", what i did everytime
<stdin> borsten: did you remove the word "backports" from the end of line 26, then run "sudo apt-get update" ?
<deathnote> Answer: This error is ProFTPD's way of reporting that it was unsuccessful in resolving hostname to an IP address. Fixing this is a matter of configuring DNS for that hostname: properly set up an IP address for that DNS name in your DNS server, use a DNS name that has an IP address, or (as a quick fix/last resort) add that DNS name to your /etc/hosts file. The proper solution depends largely on the circumstances. <-- how do i configure my DNS for that
<deathnote> hostname ?
<borsten> stdin: yes
<caris_mere> today there was an upgrade option with adept for linux-headers-386 and others, when I click get upgrade, it shows BREAK (upgrade). Is that fine?
<stdin> caris_mere: Updates to linux kernel-related packages being held is a known issue. A fix is currently being worked on. Accepting or updating will do nothing, as no package will be installed or upgraded anyway. Please ignore the update notification for now
<pontus> stdin: thank you
<borsten> the protocol is in the pastebin
<stdin> Jucato: I stole your message :P
<caris_mere> stdin: ok, thanks
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> Updates to linux kernel-related packages being held is a known issue. A fix is currently being worked on. Accepting or updating will do nothing, as no package will be installed or upgraded anyway. Please ignore the update notification for now. See https://launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/83976 for reference/updates
<underdog5004> deathnote, here we go, do this:     echo server1.example.com > /etc/hostname
<stdin> borsten: quick question I should have asked earlier, are you on Kubuntu 64bit ?
<borsten> yes
<underdog5004> then do these to make sure (do these seperately): hostname        hostname -f
<stdin> borsten: yeah, there is no 64bit wine package
<june_> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<borsten> great
<borsten> so i cant use wine anyway?
<stdin> underdog5004: the redirect wont work (as it needs root), should use "echo Thing | sudo tee -a /place/to/append/to
<pontus> Speaking of updates. I really think there should be a note with each update motivating the need for it. Maybe there is? Am I missing it?
<stdin> borsten: no, it's only available on x86
<underdog5004> stdin, whoops, I'm just being a parrot. That's what I used for my server...
<borsten> stdin: is there any trick, that i can use the 32-bit-wine?
<june_> borsten: are you on ppc?
<underdog5004> !chroot | borsten
<ubotu> borsten: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<stdin> borsten: you can use a 32bin chroot
<stdin> *32bit
<june_> amd64 is x86 compliant, i don't see why he couldn't run WINE
<borsten> june: im on amd 64
<stdin> june_: because there is not amd64 package for it
<borsten> rest: ill have a try
<june_> stdin: so? why can't he use the 386 package?
<stdin> june_: never tried it, so I don't know
<june_> does apt not allow you to download binary packages for different arches?
<borsten> seems not, ive had already some problems with skype because of this
<june_> does the tutorial here: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade  work well for upgrading kubuntu?  iirc the ubuntu update reccomended using the update manager to do the upgrading
<stdin> june_: yeah, it works, or it wouldn't be there
<stdin> june_: and you can't use the update manager, as it's not installed on Kubuntu, it's a Gnome/GTK app
<june_> stdin: yeah so?  you can still install it
<stdin> june_: yeah, but, like I said, it's not installed by default, and some people don't want to have to install all the extra libs and synaptic package to use it
<stdin> june_: btw, I do have it, as I perfir synaptic over adept
<june_> i already installed synaptic, i loathe adept
<june_> yeah
<stdin> snap :P
<stdin> and I only use synaptic when I'm not using apt-get/aptitude
<bill> hello
<june_> yeah, normally i use GNOME, but this is my mother's computer, and i figured KDE would suit her better (XP was bugged beyond recognition) and i got a nice trial by fire with adept dying installing the sun-java5-jre packages
<stdin> june_: yeah, I think that is fixed in later releases of adept, but I still hate it
<june_> honestly though i thought packages were required to have non-interactive installations
<Jucato> stdin: yeah it has been fixed in Adept for feisty. have you seen the screenshot in Riddell's blog?
<Jucato> it even looks better than the terminal in synaptic
<stdin> Jucato: probably, but I'm in feisty now, and I think I did install java in adept to see, and I could accept it
* devilsadvocate has never seen synaptic and adept :|
<parkerw207> guys anyone know why firefox takes so long to load for me ?
<stdin> june_: some packages (multiverse ones mostly) need you to read and explicitly agree to a licence
<parkerw207> it sits there saying its loading , then it just dissapears
<devilsadvocate> parkerw207, firefox usually takes a bit of time to load, esp. if youre low on ram
<june_> parkerw207: try konqueror?
<parkerw207> i shouldnt be i have 512 ram
<june_> i'm not exactly a fan, but it should do fine for now
<devilsadvocate> i was able to install the upgrade to linux-restricted modules
<mneisen> devilsadvocate: How did you do that?
<mneisen> devilsadvocate: I am curious, as I have failed to do so.
<devilsadvocate> it just did it by itself. the other two kernel related packages have been held back, though
<mneisen> oic
<mneisen> I am not that adventurous.
<mneisen> I fear that when I update one part of the kernel related packages (f.e. the restrcited modules), my system will not com eup again.
<pgdown> do I need arts?
<pgdown> is it even necessary?
<mneisen> pgdown: Only if you want to hear something ... :-D
<pgdown> but wouldn alsa take care of that?
<stdin> !arts
<ubotu> arts: sound system from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.4-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<stdin> arts used alsa
<stdin> *uses
<pgdown> what uses arts for sound, though?
<stdin> all the KDE apps
<stdin> and system notifications
<Jucato> KDE uses aRts for system notifications
<Jucato> you can set KDE to use a different player *BUT* you shouldn't uninstall arts packages
<xjpm100x> could someone help me?\
* Jucato goes afk again
<mneisen> xjpm100x: depends on your problem ... :-)
<xjpm100x> uh, well I'm trying to get Beryl to work
<pgdown> so, if I were to remove arts, I'd lose system notification sound + sounds from apps that are arts-only?
<mneisen> !beryl | xjpm100x
<ubotu> xjpm100x: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<stdin> xjpm100x: there is also #beryl
<xjpm100x> I know what it is, got it installed, it just doesnt work
<xjpm100x> I read the wiki page, followed every step on it
<stdin> xjpm100x: what's the graphics hardware you have?
<xjpm100x> ATI Radeon 9600
<xjpm100x> 256MB
<stdin> xjpm100x: and do you have the binary drivers installed, and XGL ?
<pgdown> so, how can I find the error output from x?
<xjpm100x> yes, installed everything I need
<stdin> pgdown: in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<stdin> xjpm100x: and do you have XGL running ?
<june_> is using aptitude for a dist-upgrade a decent idea?
<stdin> june_: yeah, helped me with some dependencies with dapper -> edgy before
<june_> stdin: yeah i'm goin from dapper to edgy here
<june_> it gave the solution a -486 though
<june_> we'll see how it turns out
<xjpm100x> I guess, have no idea to be honest, lmao
<xjpm100x> I havent fucked with linux for a whiel and seen some vids or Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy with Beyrl and figured I could get back into it
<xjpm100x> of*
<stdin> june_: one thing to look out for, it will remove all the xserver-xorg-driver-* packages, they have been renamed to xserver-xorg-video-*
<june_> xjpm100x: what's your problem?
<june_> stdin: thanks, i've got integrated intel on this comp, is the xorg driver still in a separate package?
<stdin> xjpm100x: there is a guide to XGL here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<stdin> june_: yeah, it's in xserver-xorg-video-i810 i think, but xserver-xorg-video-all (installed by default) depends on it
<june_> thanks
<june_> i'm thinking of installing beryl on this computer, dunno how well it'll do
<stdin> june_: I have intergrated intel, works great with aiglx
<june_> yeah i
<june_> 'm not sure how old this one is though
<stdin> june_: I have an 845G, it's about 5 or 6 years old
<june_> ah cool then, although i just looked at lspci and it said "VGA compatible device" and it said the manufacturer was VIA, so i dunno
<sYnie> hello
<sYnie> does somebody know, if there is any pdf-viewer, which can edit 'editable textfields' ?
<mneisen> sYnie: acroread does.
<stdin> june_: one tip, you can put something like "VideoRam 65536" to the "Section "Device" " section, to get it to use 64mb as video ram
<stdin> june_: also have a look at "man via"
<sYnie> thanks alot :)
<stdin> :)
<Phlosten> anyone had a prob with a thumb drive reporting its full but you cant see any files on it?
<deathnote> how do i find out more info of a website? like its country etc..nslookup?
<deathnote> how do i find out more info of a website? like its country etc..nslookup?
<stdin> use whois
<stdin> !whois
<ubotu> whois: the GNU whois client. In component main, is optional. Version 4.7.14 (edgy), package size 29 kB, installed size 272 kB
<stdin> and host
<stdin> !host
<ubotu> host: utility for querying DNS servers. In component universe, is extra. Version 20000331-9 (edgy), package size 69 kB, installed size 168 kB
<darkparadox> can anyone explain to a total linux noob how to install .rpm files on kubuntu lol
<stdin> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<darkparadox> hm, i was trying to install my nvidia drivers, and i downloaded the xorg sdk that i thought i was supposed to..it was rpm
<stdin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<darkparadox> so now i suppose i'm totally lost again lmao
<june_> darkparadox: no use the *.run installer off of nvidia's website, or use lupine's repository
<june_> darkparadox: what card do you have?
<darkparadox> 7600 GT
<june_> darkparadox: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-9746.html
<darkparadox> yea i went in to recovery mode..
<darkparadox> and did sh filename.whatever.run and it said it needed xorg sdk
<june_> oh, well you need to sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`   (those are backtics not single quotes) but it all should be described at the link ubotu gave
<darkparadox> alright thanks i'll try
<june_> yeah, that's not the xorg sdk, but you realyl shouldn't need that
<darkparadox> i copied what you said and pasted it and it said..
<darkparadox> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<darkparadox> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<stdin> close adept?
<june_> darkparadox: do you have synaptic or adept open right now? the need to be closed
<june_> they*
<darkparadox> installed mesa-common-dev libglu1-mesa-dev libgl1-mesa-dev apparently
<darkparadox> and thansk, yea synaptic was opn
<darkparadox> but the drivers said i needed sdk, what should i do about that oor?
<tazz> hey guys i had a qustion, i installed kubuntu 6.06 and distupgraded, so in /etc/apt/sources.list can i replace dapper with edgy?
<june_> try it again now, i don't know of any sdk
<june_> there might be an xorg-dev package, but i never needed it
<stdin> !upgrade | tazz
<ubotu> tazz: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<darkparadox> alright i guess i'll try and if not i'll be back lol, thank you guys
<june_> darkparadox: well one sec
<tazz> thanks stdin
<june_> you don't hafta go into recovery mode
<darkparadox> alright
<june_> you can ctrl+alt+f1 and then login (username and password)
<darkparadox> i tried to install from just terminal and it said i needed to exit x server and stuff
<june_> then you can do "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop"
<june_> then after you've installed the drivers "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start"
<june_> and startx
<stdin> not startx, that's why you have a DM
<parkerw207> stdin is there a major upgrade available ?
<stdin> parkerw207: what do you mean?
<darkparadox> alright i'll try ti then, brb
<stdin> parkerw207: to Kubuntu, or to a package?
<parkerw207> stdin i keep getting the little sign that i have not upgraded adept
<parkerw207> in the corner
<parkerw207> the kernel upgrades
<stdin> watch for the message...
<stdin> parkerw207: Updates to linux kernel-related packages being held is a known issue. A fix is currently being worked on. Accepting or updating will do nothing, as no package will be installed or upgraded anyway. Please ignore the update notification for now. See https://launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/83976 for reference/updates
<parkerw207> thanks stdin :)
<stdin> parkerw207: no problem, so many people have been asking, I've made a script to post that message :P
<pgdown> what does it mean if you can connect to your router config page, but not load websites? dns problem?
<june_> pgdown: in the console try pinging www.google.com
<june_> "ping www.google.com"
<pgdown> june_ not a problem im having...just trying to answer a friends question
<stdin> pgdown: if that don't work check "ping 66.249.93.104" (the IP of google.com) if you can, it's a dns issue
<parkerw207> hehe stdin
<june_> pgdown: ah, are you communicating on AIM? if so it's probably DNS, since he's already connected to the aol.oscar server
<crazy_penguin> Hello to everyone!
<pgdown> thanks
<_6StringKng_> so....my login screen resolution is different than that of when I login, anyway I could change that?
<parkerw207> hello <crazy_penguin>
<_6StringKng_> like, after x server is started and everything
<karmikaze> anyone here use packet injection, specifically on madwifi drivers?
<stdin> parkerw207: you know there is tab-completion in konversation, so you can type part of a nickname and press tab to compleat it. eg park<TAB> goes to parkerw207
<Jucato> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<karmikaze> btw netgear w311tge is a great pci wifi card :D worked right ouf of the box! :D
<stdin> standard in most irc clients :)
<geniusvicks> how do I disable transparency ? Every program is transparent I cant read anything
<^sahibecek^> where to find sourcee 4 kernell & gcc compiler 4  kubuntu 6.06 ??
<karmikaze> geniusvicks: are you using beryl??
<stdin> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<geniusvicks> karmikaze, no
<karmikaze> umm how do you have transparency geniusvicks
<stdin> !kernel source
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<pgdown> I think someone should figure out how to preload firefox...like how you can preload konqueror.
<geniusvicks> karmikaze, I hav no idea. I adjusted some settings yesterday. NO transparency then. TOday, now I switch on my pC everything is transparent
<karmikaze> thats kinda odd.. ive never heard of that happening. usually it takes a bit of effort to get true transparency going :P  are you still in kde?
<geniusvicks> karmikaze, Ya. I went to systemsettings -> Appearance. THere I have disabled translucency too
<Jucato> geniusvicks: System Settings -> Behavior -> look for the Translucency tab
<geniusvicks> Jucato, thanks. Its opaque now.
<Jucato> no problem
<geniusvicks> Jucato, does the percentage stand for opacity or translucency ?
<Jucato> opacity.
<Jucato> 100% = fully opaque
<geniusvicks> For Beryl do we need a grafix card?
<stdin> geniusvicks: no, intel chips work well
* Jucato resists the urge to make a wise crack joke...
<ssvsrkr> hi
<Jucato> geniusvicks: you basically need hardware 3D acceleration
<Jucato> that depends on the drivers for your video card
<geniusvicks> stdin, is 512 MB Ram and Celeron 2.4 ghz, intel 845gv mboard enough ?
<stdin> geniusvicks: sounds like my system before I added some ram, and yeah, that that will work
<geniusvicks> stdin, thanks
<stdin> geniusvicks: are you on dapper or edgy ?
<geniusvicks> stdin, edgy
<stdin> geniusvicks: it's quite simple then, just follow http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_AIGLX
<geniusvicks> stdin, should I use aiglx or xgl ?
<ady33> Hi does anyone know of a vista style sidebar for kubuntu?. Something that shows cpu/memory percentage etc.. I have had a look with my packet manager but not found anything yet... thanks
<stdin> geniusvicks: aiglx, it's faster and more advanced. that and xgl sux on intel chips :P
<rovern> is there any way to force a kdialog window to show on top?
<geniusvicks> stdin, thanks. I misunderstood what was written on the page. I thought only ATI cards can use aiglx.
<stdin> rovern: right click the title bar -> advanced -> keep above otheres
<rovern> stdin: no, to force it from the script, so that it may appear on top anytime with no manual intervention
<stdin> geniusvicks: nope, in fact it's the opposed, ATI cards are the only ones that can't use aiglx
<stdin> rovern: yeah, use kstart, like "kstart --ontop kdialog --msgbox hello"
<rovern> stdin: thanks a lot
<stdin> rovern: no problem :)
<parkerw207> park<tab>
<stdin> parkerw207: <tab> = the tab key :)
<parkerw207> haha i am too used to html tags!
<stdin> heh :)
<alfatau> hello, i've a problem: i had to reinstall my linux box, and now i'm not able to get standard C headers' manpages, e.g. 'man stdlib.h' doesn't work. what have i to do?
<stdin> alfatau: /usr/include/stdlib.h is in libc6-dev and the man page is in manpages-posix-dev
<alfatau> stdin: what apt source to install manpages-posix-dev ??
<stdin> !info manpages-posix-dev
<ubotu> manpages-posix-dev: Manual pages about using a POSIX system for development. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.16-1 (edgy), package size 1394 kB, installed size 5112 kB
<stdin> alfatau: it's in multiverse
<delmp> lut
<stdin> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Sam_> ntenv
<Sam_> delmp@st3b1:~$ q
<Sam_> bash: q : commande introuvable
<Sam_> delmp@st3b1:~$ printenv casroot
<Sam_> delmp@st3b1:~$
<eMaX_> what does it mean if linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic are being "held back" on sudo apt-get upgrade?
<alfatau> stdin: my apt-source: deb http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse --> i don't have that package :(
<Jucato> !pastebin | Sam_
<ubotu> Sam_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> eMaX_: Updates to linux kernel-related packages being held is a known issue. A fix is currently being worked on. Accepting or updating will do nothing, as no package will be installed or upgraded anyway. Please ignore the update notification for now. See https://launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/83976 for reference/updates
<Jucato> eMaX_: Updates to linux kernel-related packages being held is a known issue. A fix is currently being worked on. Accepting or updating will do nothing, as no package will be installed or upgraded anyway. Please ignore the update notification for now. See https://launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/83976 for reference/updates
<Jucato> rawr
* Jucato leaves it all to stdin
<stdin> Jucato: heh, beet you :)
<Jucato> you *beat* me?
<stdin> alfatau: you need the main edgy one, not edgy-backports
<Jucato> :D
<stdin> Jucato: ok, I was faster in my responce :P
<alfatau> stdin: ah, ok! thank you! i'm trying
<Jucato> stdin: only because you had something copied from me :P
<Jucato> but it's CC anyway lol
* Jucato feels sleepy
<june_> darkparadox: sorry it won't let me PM because i didn't register my nick, and apparently someone is already using my name
<stdin> Jucato: yeah, maybe I should add a "(Copyright Jucato 2007)" to the end? :P
<Jucato> hell no
<Jucato> I don't want to be held liable lol
<stdin> heh
<june_> hey my dist-upgrade is 93% downloaded haha
<alfatau> stdin: yeah! thank you!
<stdin> alfatau: you're welcome :)
<mbelleza> how.to change my nickname in irc
<june_> mbelleza: /nick NewNick
<mbelleza> tanx june_
<Alarm> hello . i want to add a basic authentication on my apache server. but somehow it doesnt really work. although i am asked for a user/pass and enter the correct ones, it keeps asking me again and again. i created a password file with htpasswd -c  , under /usr/local/etc/httpd . my document directory is /var/www (doesnt have any index html in it. just files. my apache2.conf file looks like that: http://www.phpriot.com/4939 . read many times the apach
<Alarm> e tutorial but somehow i didnt manage to fix that  (i am not using .htaccess file, i have put the the basic authentication lines in a <directory> in the config file
<june_> no problem, what client are you using?  there are usually "easier" ways as well
<alfatau> stdin: can i ask another question?
<june_> Alarm: #apache is a more appropriate channel, you're more likely to get an answer there
<stdin> alfatau: sure
<Alarm> june_,  for a reason that i dont know i am banned ,
<Alarm> i guess my domain or .gr is banned
<june_> Alarm: geeze, sorry, well unfortunately i don't have an answer for you
<parkerw207> why is my linux getting so slow stdin?
<parkerw207> well my pc lol
<stdin> wow, #apache has a long ban list :P
<stdin> parkerw207: what do you mean by slow?
<parkerw207> it keeps getting laggy
<parkerw207> takin ages to load everything
<stdin> maybe you have a lot of services running
<parkerw207> ;S
<june_> Alarm: you might try changing your nick just in case its your nick that's banned
<stdin> parkerw207: take a look in System Settings -> Advanced (if on edgy) -> Service Manager
<parkerw207> lol it crashed
<parkerw207> i dont have many things runing :S
<alfatau> stdin: nothing, i solved myself... i needed another package. thanks a lot, bye!
<june_> Alarm: i'm asking about getting you unbanned
<Alarm> nice of u :) i am asking on apache in undernet servers
<june_> Alarm you should be good to go now
<Alarm> lovely, thanks
<bjacob> running feisty herd 3 here. is it safe to do a full upgrade now? or is the problem with libapt-pkg-libc6.4 still there? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=354865
<stdin> bjacob: feisty questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<bjacob> ah ok :)
<parkerw207> when the new kubuntu comes out , do we get to upgrade ?
<premier_> how can I mount a .iso image as a drive?
<stdin> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<darkparadox> uh ok lol..can't get video drivers to install
<crube> Is it possible to add amarok equalizer presets from an eqf file?
<premier_> crap, I think I screwed up my /media folder
<parkerw207> stdin: Do you know where i would find document templates for openoffice ? and is there a better office suit , not that oen office isnt good becuase its awesome!
<premier_> I tried sudo mount ... /media/smac
<premier_> but it said it couldnt find /media/smac
<premier_> how do I do that?
<stdin> parkerw207: they should be included, I think, you can ask in #openoffice.org , but as to a "better" suit, I don't know, there are some others, like koffice, but don't know if they ate "better"
<stdin> premier_: maybe: sudo mkdir /media/smac
<parkerw207> thanks stdin
<stdin> np :)
<stdin> crube: you can ask in #amarok , if it's not dead, or in #kde
<parkerw207> stdin: there is only like 3 people in that room and they aint even answering lmfao hehe
<stdin> parkerw207: http://documentation.openoffice.org/Samples_Templates/User/template_2_x/index.html
<stdin> and http://documentation.openoffice.org/Samples_Templates/
<hansen> aptitude says there are new packages available for kernel, modules etc, but can't download them. Something broken or the mirrors just not completely updated yet?
<mneisen> hansen: same problem over here .
<mneisen> hansen: The problem has existed for at least 24h.
<hansen> mneisen: thanks, so it's not my installation that is fscked
<pinheiro> Riddell: ping
<mneisen> hansen: at least there is another possible cause ... :-D
<hansen> :)
<stdin> hansen: Updates to linux kernel-related packages being held is a known issue. A fix is currently being worked on. Accepting or updating will do nothing, as no package will be installed or upgraded anyway. Please ignore the update notification for now. See https://launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/83976 for reference/updates
<parkerw207> thanks stdin
<stdin> parkerw207: :-)
* hansen has hopes for new kernel+modules to finally make that Intel 3945ABG wlan device work...
<hansen> stdin: thanks
<june_> !via
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about via - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mneisen> stdin: is it save to update those kernel-related modules that can be downloaded?
<stdin> mneisen: should be
<mneisen> stdin: thanks.
<lenscape> adept is confusing me. It says I have 4 updates but 3 are marked as 'no change'. What does that mean?
<stdin> lenscape: Updates to linux kernel-related packages being held is a known issue. A fix is currently being worked on. Accepting or updating will do nothing, as no package will be installed or upgraded anyway. Please ignore the update notification for now. See https://launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/83976 for reference/updates
<lenscape> stdin: Thanks for the quick response. Much appreciated
<stdin> lenscape: it's been a common question over the last day or so :)
* Jucato coughs
<lenscape> heh
<mneisen> stdin: Shouldn't we add a factoid to ubotu ...?
<Jucato> not necessary to do so, if the situation is (should be) temporary
<parkerw207> where would i find a list of trick for irc >
<parkerw207> ?*
<stdin> mneisen: maybe, I (and Jucato) have just made a script and a command alias to show the message
<mneisen> stdin: OK, that is just as well.
<Jucato> hey, what do I have to do w/ it?
<stdin> I just type "/fix Name" and it prints: Name: BlahBlah....
<hansen> stdin, mneisen: sorry if I asked a faq that was 1000 times already today :)
<mneisen> Jucato: Well, I ran into this problem before, not just yet. There have been repeatedly held-back packages that disappeared after a few days.
<mneisen> hansen: no harm done.
<mneisen> hansen: I am not quite so expertish in this area.
* Jucato is innocent
<nalioth> Jucato? never!
<Jucato> nalioth: sssh... :)
<hansen> apropos my reason to upgrade the kernel: Did any of you manage to get a Intel 3945ABG wireless to work with the current kernel/drivers?
<xsacha> woah, what's this about ubuntu teaming up with linspire? Starting with the Ubuntu 7.04 release in April, Ubuntu users will be able to use the Linspire CNR (Click and Run) software delivery system, which will give them one-click access to commercial programs and proprietary multimedia CODECs and drivers.
<hansen> to me it looks like everything is set up correctly out of the box (mechanism for downloading firmware to device and start the userspace daemon when the kernel module is loaded), but still it wont connect to my AP
<parkerw207> is gimp any good ?
<stdin> yeah, but it's not the easiest app to pickup
<hansen> parkerw207: depends on your needs
<parkerw207> ermm well i do graphics design
<parkerw207> so i need something similar to photoshop
<mneisen> parkerw207: You can set up gimp to look and act just like photoshop
<stdin> then gimp is for you
<hansen> it's the best photoshop replacement available for linux
<parkerw207> how do i do that ?
<Jucato> parkerw207: you will have to test them out yourself
<hansen> but it is not photoshop :)
<parkerw207> yeah i will do , i will test it
<parkerw207> didnt photoshop start off as an open source project :S
<Jucato> parkerw207: try both the GIMP and Krita. use what you like. or use both if you want
<parkerw207> i thought some guys in the movie industry starting it >
<hansen> for me the big drawback is that it can't do >8 bit per channel editing
<parkerw207> ooo
<parkerw207> another things
<hansen> feature-wise Krita looks great, but I never really got it work reliably
<parkerw207> why is my audio play back choppy ?
<mneisen> parkerw207: Take a look at http://plasticbugs.com/index.php?p=241
<parkerw207> ok thanks mneisen
<hansen> if you want some really high quality image editing software and aren't afraid of an (ahem) "alternative" UI, try this: http://www.vips.ecs.soton.ac.uk/index.php?title=VIPS
<parkerw207> how do i find out if the gimp i just got from adept is the latest ?
<hansen> the author describes it as "It aims to be about half-way between Photoshop and Excel" :)
<mray> When I "apt-get upgrade" 2 packages are kept back (linux-image-386, linux-restricted-modules-386) - what shall I do now?
<Jucato> parkerw207: Help -> About GIMP, then compare it to the one in the official website
<Jucato> stdin: ^^^^^
<mneisen> parkerw207: Well, if you did sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gimp, then you have the latest version available for (K)Ubuntu
<parkerw207> ooo ok then thanks!
<mneisen> stdin: Time for your script again .-D
* Jucato waits for stdin...
<parkerw207> lol
<Jucato> mray: Updates to linux kernel-related packages being held is a known issue. A fix is currently being worked on. Accepting or updating will do nothing, as no package will be installed or upgraded anyway. Please ignore the update notification for now. See https://launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/83976 for reference/updates
* mneisen waits, too.
<parkerw207> where do i go to help out in open source ?
* mneisen says Hooray for scripting..
<stdin> Jucato: huh, I step away for 2 seconds and someone asks :P
<Jucato> stdin: that was more than 2 seconds
<parkerw207> i'm not brilliant at anything particulary but i amdoing an ict diploma and i am doig well so i must have some skills to help out :)
<mray> Jucato: Thank you for theinformation -that wa a nice hint!
* stdin looks over at his XP box and sees "Installing Windows Internet Explorer 7..." Ahhhh!
<Jucato> parkerw207: 1) take note of what you can and cannot do/contribute then 2) go to the project's website, IRC channel, mailing list or forum and ask around
<parkerw207> ooo i see :)
<stdin> and, of course, there is no cancel button
<parkerw207> i shall do.... hm i am good at graphics design and websites really
<mray> parkerw207: Did you try Krita? It has grown, and already implements many features like GIMP, but with a nicer GUI - "I think"
* Jucato actually liked the GIMP's GUI more... it's... unique...
<parkerw207> yeah its pritty nice!
<parkerw207> i am not good at programming , only ones were being tuaght is sql and vb.net :O
<mray> i'm a designer myself, too - feeling like an alien in these chatrooms sometimes :D
<MidMark> hi, from today I have a kernel updates that breaks things!
<Jucato> parkerw207: there are many possible areas of contribution, not just programming: documentation, artwork, bug hunting/triaging, user support (like this), etc
<Jucato> MidMark: Updates to linux kernel-related packages being held is a known issue. A fix is currently being worked on. Accepting or updating will do nothing, as no package will be installed or upgraded anyway. Please ignore the update notification for now. See https://launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/83976 for reference/updates
<MidMark> yeah thanx
<Jucato> MidMark: it actually doesn't break things... because it doesn't even download anything
<parkerw207> yeah i guess!
<parkerw207> but i do want to be good t programming , i just find it a tad confusing lol
<parkerw207> specially when you have a idiot of a teacher lol
<Jucato> parkerw207: start studying. no one's stopping you :)
<MidMark> Jucato: it breaks all updates ;)
<Riddell> pinheiro: hi
<MidMark> in the sense that I cannot download them
<parkerw207> he just gives us sheet of code to copy and doesnt explain what they do lol
<stdin> MidMark: just ignore them
<parkerw207> it make me luagh
<parkerw207> i'm pritty good at sql though :)
<Jucato> parkerw207: I've learned long ago never to rely only on instructors, to do my own research, etc.
<parkerw207> Jucato: i've come to realise that myself
<parkerw207> how do i get an sql server all up and running on linux ?
<stdin> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<parkerw207> ok i may sound strange now , but we use oracle
<parkerw207> basically just a website where we type the sql out
<parkerw207> what program do i need that does the same thing :S
<stdin> !oracle
<ubotu> If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<parkerw207> ooo gosh
<parkerw207> i tried to do that once and it was coming up with all sorts of errors lol
<Ippatsu> Hi all! I can't configure Local Network File Sharing in Kubuntu using System Settings -> Sharing because the configuration page is disabled, how can I resolve? (screenshot @ http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/8566/sharingkubuntu1iw0.png )
<parkerw207> is there anything else i could use instead?
<parkerw207> whas the shortcut key to get a terminal to come up?
<Jucato> if you're in Konqueror, F4.
<Jucato> if you mean just a general Konsole, you can set your own shortcut for it
<parkerw207> thankyou very much
<stdin> alt-f2, konsole :P
<parkerw207> ooooo oracle xe is huge loL!
* stdin will be back in about 6 hours (work)
<Jucato> nooo
<Jucato> no more script kiddy...
<stdin> heh, you'll have to do it yourself now
<stdin> or put it in the topic Jucato
<Jucato> I'm not *that* powerful :P
<stdin> not that anyone actually reads that
<Jucato> yeah
<stdin> Jucato: topic is open, anyone can change it
<parkerw207> is its true that linux is hard to hack ?
<Jucato> stdin: nope it isn't
<parkerw207> it isnt :O
<Jucato> parkerw207: please know the difference between hack and crack
<parkerw207> jucator
<Jucato> or at least start knowing the the difference
<parkerw207> Jucato: the difference is ?
<Jucato> hacker = programmer; cracker = some guy (programmer or not) who tries to break in systems
<DjDarkman> hy ,how can I conenct to a dial up broadhand connection?
<parkerw207> ok then
<parkerw207> so is it hard to crack linux?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:stdin] : Kubuntu Support Channel | KDE 3.5.6 out | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | dapper/edgy-security kernels are uninstallable, a fix is being worked on (https://launchpad.net/bugs/83976)
<stdin> Jucato: yeah, it's open :P
* Jucato waits for someone to scold stdin
<DjDarkman> I just got my very own internet connection
<DjDarkman> but I can`t connect to it
<stdin> right. now I am gone (before I get scolded)
<mray> DjDarkman: you want to dial yourself with pppoe?
<mray> or do you have a router and WLAN etc?...
<DjDarkman> yes mray
<DjDarkman> ppoe
<mray> DjDarkman: i think there is a tool that is called "KPPP"
<DjDarkman> yes but its so hard to understand
<mray> in your startmenu under "internet"
<DjDarkman> I know ,but I don`t know how to make it work this way
<DjDarkman> how can I make it use pppoe?
<mray> don't you have the possibility to use a router?
<DjDarkman> no
<mray> i think it uses pppoe - it is just a Graphical user interface for it (i assume)
<mray> what did you try so far - and why doesn't it work?
<DjDarkman> kppp
<mray> or "how" doesn't it work :P
<mray> yes.
<DjDarkman> it doesn`t let me complete the username and password fields
<mray> besides - how come you are chatting with me!! LIAR!!!
<mray> ;)
<DjDarkman> from evil OS madar_
<DjDarkman> mray
<mray> ^^
<june_> !s3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DjDarkman> so mray do you know what Ihave to set it kppp to make it work?
<DjDarkman> command line stuff is good too
<june_> anyone know if it's possible to get GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two on an S3 video card with the openChrome drivers?
<mray> i remember that the login phrases on linux somehow were different
<mray> in what country do you try to use ppp?
<DjDarkman> ROMANIA
<mray> well, ok i'm not from romania, but i think you want to dial in to a DSL connection right?
<Jucato> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<ubuntu_> w
<kuw88> hi to all
<kuw88> where can i foud real player fro ubuntu
<kuw88> ?
<oliver__> hi, .....
<Linux_Galore> !real
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Paulo> hello all
<[knap] > hi
<Paulo> can i get a little help with apt please?
* Linux_Galore waits for a "question"
<[knap] > just aks the question
<Paulo> The following packages have been kept back:
<[knap] > don't ask if you can ask
<Paulo>   linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386
<Linux_Galore> Paulo: means the package isnt the one for your kernel
<_6StringKng_> when I get to the loging screen in Kubuntu my screen resolution is different and the refresh rate of my monitor is 60Hz, any way to make it the same as when I actually login?
<hansen> [2007-02-09 11:46]  <Jucato> MidMark: Updates to linux kernel-related packages being held is a known issue. A fix is currently being worked on. Accepting or updating will do nothing, as no package will be installed or upgraded anyway. Please ignore the update notification for now. See https://launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/83976 for reference/updates
<_6StringKng_> login screen*
<Paulo> but when i try do a "apt-get dist-upgrade" they will not install
<hansen> Paulo: ^
<Paulo> Linux_Galore: thanks for answering
<Linux_Galore> Paulo: because its not the package for your kernel, you can dist upgrade all week it doesnt means it will update something thats not a matching package
<oliver__> hey, that solved my problem with updating too, Thanks
<Paulo> then why is it showing this if it is not for my kernel
<Linux_Galore> Paulo: Im not on your machined so i havednt got a clue what of the 20,000 odd packages you have installed
<_6StringKng_> could someone help me with my prob?
<Gandalf> ciao c' qualcuno?
<_6StringKng_> when I get to the login screen its a different resolution and the refresh rate of my monitor is 60Hz, anyways I could make it the same resolution as when I login, same for the refresh rate
<Linux_Galore> _6StringKng_: ?? the login screen is when X starts, before that X isnt running
<_6StringKng_> no, x is running
<Paulo> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<_6StringKng_> just not logged in
<Gandalf> ok sorry
<Gandalf> ^^
<_6StringKng_> not like terminal or anything
<Linux_Galore> _6StringKng_: I know X is running i just said that
<_6StringKng_> shit my bad, read it wrong somehow, lmao
<Linux_Galore> _6StringKng_: what im trying to tell you is before the login X isnt running
<_6StringKng_> I know that
<_6StringKng_> but when I actually enter my info and login, the resolution and refresh change
<parkerw207> Guys could i get a bit of help with oracle/
<_6StringKng_> refresh rate*
<parkerw207> i've installed it using apt but i need to know how to run it :S
<Linux_Galore> _6StringKng_: it shouldnt, that is weird,  run   systemsettings  and check
<parkerw207> oo wait i found it lol
<[knap] > is there any bug related to static ip address in conection manager in kubuntu 7.04 herd3 amd64 ?
<[knap] > can't connect to my wireless router
<[knap] > only when using dhcp
<_6StringKng_> no, its fine
<parkerw207> ppp now it cant load it :S
<[knap] > so probably it's some configuration
<[knap] > my fault
<Linux_Galore> _6StringKng_: or just run  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   and answer the questions
<parkerw207> stdin: you there ?
<Flamzart> hello im wondering if anyone can help me im trying to get a list of the latest packages using sudo apt-get update but gets time outs all over the shop
* Hobbsee waves
<praetor> using KDE, I added another panel so that I have two panels, one across the top, and one across the bottom. However, I am unable to resize the 2nd panel that I added
<praetor> if I right click on the 2nd panel, select configure and change anything, the changes are always made on the first panel
<kuw88> the web java not work
<kuw88> ?
<Linux_Galore> Flamzart: tells me your sources are wrong and it hanging because it cant find or connect
<Linux_Galore> the server
<Flamzart> k
<Linux_Galore> praetor: aah you can but you need to look closer,  you may have to log out and back in for it to appear as a drop down option
<Linux_Galore> praetor: what should ahppend is when you go into Configure  the "Main panel" box has a built in drop down that allows you to select the external panel but it only works after kicker is restarted
<Flamzart> how do i changes sources havent changed anything with it after fresh install
<[knap] > probably the servers are down
<[knap] > chose another one
<Linux_Galore> Flamzart: start   adept  and click on View -> Manage Repositories
<kuw88> how can i know about my sound card driver
<kuw88> ?
<Linux_Galore> kuw88: run systemsettings
<Linux_Galore> or  asound --list
<kuw88> thank you
<Flamzart> @ manage repositories
<Linux_Galore> kuw88: sorry asoundconf list
<praetor> Linux_Galore: did the trick, cheers :-)
<KomiaPoika> can anyone help me, i got a PowerVault 110T tape drive i need to get working in ubuntu 6.10, i can see the device in proc/scsci/scsi, but i don't have the st0 in /dev ... anyone has experience with this?
<kuw88> (linux_calore) thank you for help i found it
<Linux_Galore> praetor: yeah. seems to be some weird update bug that makes the package installer config script put two screen entries in xorg.conf sometimes
<Linux_Galore> parkerw207: running that config setup flushes it all
<toxidas> hi everyone
<toxidas> i want to capture destop via beryl plugin
<toxidas> i have the plugin but cannot capture
<toxidas> it asks me about seom-x264 and couldn't find in the repos?
<Linux_Galore> toxidas: its a codec
<toxidas> where can i find it?
<Linux_Galore> toxidas: in stall the xine-extra-codecs  package
<toxidas> thanx by the way stupid question: what is super key in beryl?:)
<[knap] > windows key
<[knap] > with the flag
<toxidas> i cant make work the win key is it via xorg.conf
<parkerw207> i did it lol
<parkerw207> i managed to get it working
<parkerw207> thanks all :)
<parkerw207> cya
<parkerw207> exit
<parkerw207> oops
<parkerw207> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<baracuda> G'day everyone
<Pooh22> how are usb (media) events normally handled in kubuntu (edgy)?
<Pooh22> I have a laptop where it seems that knetworkmanager is handling them (and doing it well)
<Pooh22> but this isn't a standard package and it (or a related something) seems to have a conflict with NIS
<Pooh22> without a handler, it seems the KDE Daemon responds with a "malformed URL" message and not mounting the usb media
<Pooh22> anyone have a clue how to fix this?
* cc-dash is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<vk6five> -noob alert- please bear with me. I am VERY rusty with my BASH, and I only learnt enough to get me by in what I had to do at school in the 80s. -- I am experiancing several issues ... first how do I rename a file eg "avg71flm_r30_a0791_i386.deb" to "avg71.deb" please?
<Hobbsee> vk6five: mv avg71flm_r30_a0791_i386.deb avg71.deb
<xenol> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<xenol> i got problems with turning off my pc
<xenol> any ideas?
<xenol> plz anyone?
<ubuntu_> hi
<xenol> hi
<ubuntu_> ja my nick is ubuntu.... fk
<xenol> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubuntu_> __
<KomiaPoika> can anyone help me, i got a PowerVault 110T tape drive i need to get working in ubuntu 6.10, i can see the device in proc/scsci/scsi, but i don't have the st0 in /dev ... anyone has experience with this?
<xenol> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<xenol> !apciproblems
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apciproblems - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xenol> !acpiproblems
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpiproblems - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pooh22> xenol: have you tried the kernel commandline in grub?
<xenol> hmm wats that?
<xenol> i cannot restart/turn off pc
<Pooh22> if you look in /boot/grub/menu.lst, you can see how the kernel is started
<Pooh22> sometimes you can fix things by doing acpi=on or acpi=off as a parameter to the kernel startup
<xenol> Pooh22:  this may help me to turn off /restart pc?
<Pooh22> xenol: I don't know for sure, your problem description is very generic ;-)
<xenol> Pooh22:  so i will do it when i want to restart pc nothing happen only screen goes black and when i am turning off pc then only monitor shuts down and i can hear my disk and cooler working
<Pooh22> hmm, I have that sometimes too, perhaps it will be fixed with the new kernel that will be updated when it is fixed (see topic)
<max__> re
<max__> I don't want to ask questions that have been answered twice but
<max__> I dont know how to
<xenol> Pooh22:  any  ideas?
<max__> solve the matter on my own
<max__> Any apt-experts here?
<Pooh22> xenol: no further ideas at the moment
<Pooh22> max__: just ask the question...
<max__> my adept-updater won't stop showing 3 packages which can't b updated
<max__> for update
<Pooh22> max__: see topic of this channel
<Pooh22> !topci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about topci - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pooh22> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<xenol> Pooh22: i should try acpi=off ?
<max__> Pooh22: thx
<Pooh22> xenol: it's worth a try, please let us know if it worked
<xenol> Pooh22: ok i need to add it behind kernel parameters?
<xenol> didnt helped :(
<xenol> Pooh22: any more ideas? isnt there any file that log why PC cant shut down for example?
<Pooh22> xenol: have you checked the /var/log/syslog file?
<Pooh22> xenol, you could try doing acpi=on instead?
<xenol> Pooh22:  i am sure what to look for
<Pooh22> xenol: you could try to look for the moment just before the last time you booted
<Pooh22> the boot messages will always start in a typical way and lots with nearly the same time
<Pooh22> and the ones before that will probably contain shutdown, terminate, exit type of messages
<xenol> well will u have look at it pplz?
<xenol> plz*
<xenol> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pooh22> sure
<xenol> Pooh22: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4854/  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4855/ first is syslog.0 and syslog
<Pooh22> xenol: apart from that worrying message from kdm-greet, I don't see anything strange
<xenol> Pooh22: i have nforce2 delta series MB
<Pooh22> but it says memory corruption on my machine as well
<Pooh22> so I guess that's just BS ;-)
<xenol> and on dapper i didnt have any problems with shut down/restart :S
<Pooh22> xenol: I'd wait for the new kernel to come through the updates in the next few days
<xenol> Pooh22:  but the prob is many ppl have probs on laptops with this i am on desktop
<xenol> and no answer
<xenol> to it
<xenol> i am worried that kernel 2.6.20 wont support my HW any more :S
<hw> hmm
<Pooh22> xenol: it's like that sometimes with Linux, sometimes a problem isn't fixed quickly
<Pooh22> xenol: the next one will just be a minor update (2.6.17-11)
<xenol> Pooh22:  well i dont understand win xp in shuting down with no prob daper no prob
<xenol> well should i try to boot livecd and turn of there?
<Pooh22> or just press the power button? (sometimes holding it for a while will finally turn it off)
<Pooh22> I'm sure this will be fixed in some way
<Pooh22> just not today ;-)
<xenol> Pooh22: i found this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1722087&postcount=13:P
<xenol> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1722087&postcount=13
<xenol> i will give it try acpi=force
<Pooh22> xenol: hopefully that will work...
<xenol> im reading more threads in forum
<xenol> Pooh22: i will try to shut down in windows :S
<xenol> i am afraid cant do it there to
<j_> any ideas when "dapper/edgy-security kernels are uninstallable, a fix is being worked on" will be fixed? I have no rush, the exclamation mark just bothers me =)
<xenol> Pooh22: bah acpi=force didnt  helped
<xenol> Pooh22: that kernel will solve this problems?
<Pooh22> xenol: I don't know, but it seems to be a kernel problem
<Pooh22> so it may solve it, or not (if it's not fixed in that release)
<xenol> Pooh22: many ppl react to this?
<xenol> react to this problem*
<Pooh22> how do you mean "react"?
<Pooh22> you mean if many people complain about this?
<Pooh22> I don't know
<Pooh22> xenol: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/44008
<xenol> Pooh22: weird is sudo reboot works perfectly so sudo shutdown -p could also ?
<Pooh22> perhaps it's a kdm bug?
<xenol> well mayb
<xenol> anyway i will try smth
<nabil> am using kubuntu in xp through virtual box..runs like native speed
<xenol> Pooh22: sux didnt helped either i got kernel 2.6.17-10 generic hope 17-11 fixes this
<xenol> till then i need to sudo shutdown
<xenol> i guess
<xenol> Pooh22: can i ask u few more questions?
<jay> I have  a script that I need 2 run JUST before gdm starts... how I do do that?
<xenol> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pooh22> xenol: I should really be doing something else, so just ask in general, there's about 350 people in the channel (though many asleep I suppose)
<xenol> Pooh22: ok where can i know wat version of kde i am using?
<xenol> this is last question
<xenol> and thx for time Pooh22
<Pooh22> xenol: in about kde (from konqueror help menu)
<Pooh22> np xenol
<mneisen> Hi, I have a problem with simutrans on Kubuntu. When I try to start the executable (rights are 755), I get an "Permission denied.". WTF? Any suggestions?
<xenol> Pooh22: and one rly last question why adept notifies me about kernel updates for the same kernel i am using?
<Pooh22> xenol: I don't know
<mneisen> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<xenol> so it is being fixed ?
<tazz> anyone using a kubuntu distro can tell me what they see when they type "echo $DISPLAY" please?
<jay> I have a script to run right before kdm starts... how do I do that?
<mem_> :(
<xenol> !script
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about script - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider> hello
<xenol> hi
<mem_> hi
<soulrider> im having some issues with the kernel, aptitude wants to downgrade it =/ anyone having this issue too ?>
<xenol> soulrider: wat version u have?
<xenol> 2.6.17-10 genric?
<xenol> generic*
<soulrider> no wait, it wants to upgrade but it sais the new ones have unmet deps
<soulrider> yeah, wants to go for .11
<xenol> well read topic
<soulrider> but score is -91
<soulrider> ohh :)
<soulrider> i guess ill wait then
<xenol> i have same prob
<xenol> cant shutdown pc though k menu
<soulrider> cant understand how they released uninstallable kernels though
<xenol> need to sudo shutdown
<zakame> evening all
<mem_> 'ning
<soulrider> evening zakame
<zakame> hello soulrider :D
<zakame> and mem_ :D
<soulrider> hello zakame
* zakame checks out xen
<mem_> Glad you're all smiles & grins zakame :P
<tazz> when i type kate at the command prompt i get this error "kate: cannot connect to X server" any idea what the problem could be?
<tazz> i think my x is broken
<xenol> tazz use kdesu kate =)
<mneisen> Hi, I have a problem with simutrans on Kubuntu. When I try to start the executable (rights are 755), I get an "Permission denied.". WTF? Any suggestions?
<xenol> did u use sudo?
<tazz> xenol, i get the following error "Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<tazz> Xlib: No protocol specified
<tazz> kdesu: cannot connect to X server :0
<tazz> "
<zakame> mem_: pretty much, I'm quite happy tonight... just got a feature working for my little project ;)
<zakame> I'll just pass time for the moment
<xenol> tazz: i have sometimes same  prob too but when i type sudo kate and not kdesu kate
<Agent_bob> tazz execute; xhost +LOCAL:     and retry.
<tazz> Agent_bob, "xhost:  unable to open display ":0"
<tazz> "
<mem_> Anyone got Beryl working with SIS V card/? :S
<tazz> xenol, in konsole i am logged in as root so i dont think sudo will make much diffrece.
<mem_> zakame - congrats :)
<xenol> tazz:  no idea then sry
<Agent_bob> tazz not as root.  as the user that owns the xsession
<tazz> Agent_bob, got it looks like i get the problem only when i am logged in as root or else everything is working fine.
<xenol> tazz: wait for new kernel to come out if it wont fix it then u  have problem :p
<Agent_bob> that's what the command was for, to unlock the xsession so that root could connect to it.
<tazz> xenol, tonight i am updating from 6.06 to 6.10
<xenol> well i update too and got only problems with it
<rohan> do kubuntu and ubuntu interfere with each other ? for e.g., kde's trash can system is different form gnome's, so in gnome, i get an icon on the desktop .. "Trash.desktop" in fedora .. is it the same in ubuntu ?
<xenol> cant shutdown pc correctly
<ypsila> moin
<Agent_bob> rohan no.  kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop  may conflict but they are both just meta packages.  you can uninstall the one to install the other.
<rohan> no, the kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop packages dont conflict with each other. i am asking about the case mentioned above
<crube> My updater keeps telling me there's 3 pudated packages available. These are linux header packages and something like that. I guess it doesn't actually update until I restart my computer. Am i right?
<Agent_bob> or install neither and install both gnome and kde  meta packages   or any combination of the four
<Agent_bob> rohan what "case mentioned above" ?
<soulrider> !dbus
<ubotu> dbus: simple interprocess messaging system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.93-0ubuntu3.1 (edgy), package size 312 kB, installed size 660 kB
<Agent_bob> rohan trash ?   i answered that.   no.
<rohan> Agent_bob:  for e.g., kde's trash can system is different form gnome's, so in gnome, i get an icon on the desktop .. "Trash.desktop" in fedora .. is it the same in ubuntu ?
<soulrider> can someone explain to me what dbus is ?
<rohan> oh
<rohan> that's great .. :)
<Agent_bob> you can have an icon on the desktop in either kde or gnome    but the trash filders are seperate they wont conflict.
<xenol> crube it is kernel u dotn have to restat cause it wont upgrade just read the topic /topci
<xenol>  /topic
<xenol> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<xenol> !formats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about formats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xenol> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rohan> xenol: you can try /msg'ing the bot, instead of having it reply in the channel
<the_hammer> anyone else having a hard time installing adobe flash
<the_hammer> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, SeaMonkey,
<the_hammer> or Firefox browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla):
<the_hammer> i hit enter and it just repeats itself :(
<hw> the_hammer: aren't there kubuntu packages?
<the_hammer> i added  the example and checked the path doesnt work
<the_hammer> no i got it from adobe
<hw> the_hammer: why?
<Jucato> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<the_hammer> flash9?
<Jucato> yes. the latest version available for Linux
<the_hammer> ok ill check that out ive install every flash in the repos and nadda will do what i want
<hw> I've flash 9.0.31 installed
<Jucato> the_hammer: you do have Flash 9 installed? form the -backports (you need to enable those)
<hw> installed by kubuntu
<the_hammer> how?
<Jucato> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<the_hammer> (you need to enable those)
<Jucato> just enable them in your sources.list
<Jucato> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<the_hammer> ok ive uncommented everything there already so i should be good yeah?
<Jucato> look for the line with edgy-backports (if you're on edgy, or dapper-backports if you're on dapper) and remove the # at the beginning
<the_hammer> edgy here
<Jucato> double check your repositories. if they're "correct, sudo apt-get update". then sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<oslo>  hi , i'm looking for my krfb logs ..do you know where they are ??
<Agent_bob> /var/log/*
<the_hammer> i added this line deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-backports main universe multiverse restricted still not getting flash 9
<the_hammer> when i search
<the_hammer> :/
<the_hammer> i did sudo update command also
<Agent_bob> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.68~ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386)
<the_hammer> hw do u have edgy?
<Agent_bob> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<hw> the_hammer: is edgy 6.10?
<hw> Hmm, then I've edgy :)
<Agent_bob> !info flashplugin-nonfree dapper
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386)
<oslo>  hi , i'm looking for my krfb logs ..do you know where they are ??
<the_hammer> yes
<raeez> !apt-fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raeez> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<the_hammer> u added onto your sources list tho eh hw?
<Jucato> the_hammer: but you have flashplugin-nonfree already installed?
<Agent_bob> abattoir did they ever fix http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org so console users could use it ?
<parkerw207> all : what the helll?
<Agent_bob> abattoir did they ever fix http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org so console users could use it ?   (repeting)
<abattoir> Agent_bob: sorry, i'm not familiar w/ the issue
<nagyv> I can not upgrade the linux-headers-generic package, although adept says that I should.
<hw> the_hammer: Have a look at my source list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4862/ Actually I dont know which gave me flash 9 ;)
<nagyv> this is alos true for linux-image-generic and linux-rescticted-modules-generic
<Agent_bob> i'll go see.
<parkerw207> dont suppose linux will find my lost keys will it ! i mean it seems to do everything else lol
<xenol> wat does this mean plz? Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<xenol> dpkg aint working?
<Agent_bob> You appear to be spamming the pastebin. I hate spammers so I won't let you. If ynot attempting to spam, please enable javascript so you can pass the antispam ch
<Agent_bob> that's what console users get ^
<Agent_bob> and javascript is enabled in elinks.
<abattoir> Agent_bob: hmm, I personally don't know who runs it... may be a good idea to mail them :)
<Agent_bob> abattoir i guess so.
<mariella> eya
<mariella> whats the easiest way to upgrade the kernel in kubuntu?
<mariella> or, the entire system
<Agent_bob> read the topic ?
<xenol> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<mariella> ta xenol
<xenol> =)
<twoaday> how about apt-get
<mariella> ive already upgraded there
<mariella> but then i tried running this adept packager thing again
<mem_> I hope I don't kill this machine again :(
<mariella> and it says the kernel is ready for upgrade
<mariella> so i requested an upgrade
<mariella> and it didnt work
<mariella> :(
<Jucato> mariella: Updates to linux kernel-related packages being held is a known issue. A fix is currently being worked on. Accepting or updating will do nothing, as no package will be installed or upgraded anyway. Please ignore the update notification for now. See https://launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/83976 for reference/updates
<mariella> nah, its cool
<mariella> now that i know its a common error
<mariella> :)
<Agent_bob> read the topic ?  <<<  ^
<twoaday> kewl
<the_hammer> if ya use edgy and ya wanna get new kernels add this to your sources.list deb http://kernel-archive.buildserver.net/debian-kernel/ trunk main
<mem_> just out of curiousity - where is the topic?
<mariella> k
<Jucato> mem_: at the top of the channel or when you join a channel or when you type /topic
<mem_> Honestly.. >.<
<mem_> Thank you, and sorry
<mem_> lol :)
<oslo> hi , i'm looking for my krfb logs or my internet connections logs..
<Agent_bob> "top of the channel" <<< assumes the same irc client that you use...  and the same settings in the irc client.    but the command /topic works for just about all clients.
<mem_> I've seen you in here twice now.. my sound problem is back, but I'm focused on working out whether or not I'll be able to get Beryl working with my SIS video card?
<mariella> ta the_hammer
<mem_> It's up there Agent_bob. To be honest, if "Konversation" didn't log me straight into the support channel when I opened it.. I'd never have found it.
<the_hammer> missing a tonf keys hw lol
<mem_> .. what is the section called.. where its failed to launch KDE and you're at a black screen to login from there..?
<Agent_bob> mem_   a  console
<mem_> :) thank you
<xenol> i got problems installing flash on edgy :O
<the_hammer> im missing a ton of keys but i got the player u got hw ty
<chronic1> anyone here installed GForge?
<mem_> !console
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about console - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hw> the_hammer: Which repository is it? =)
<the_hammer> not sure i used your whole list lol
<Agent_bob> mem_ there are by default 6 active consoles at all times unless in single user mode (safe mode)   they can be reached with the key combinations  [alt] +[ctrl] +[f#]   where # is the number of the tty (console) you wish to reach.  1-6 are running getty (the login prompt) and xorg runs in tty7  [ctrl] +[alt] +[f7]      by default...
<Agent_bob> !cli | mem_
<ubotu> mem_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<mem_> You've probably realised by now I'm extremely new to this.  I have seen my bf using those screens, he has a basic debian version and it always starts in text. He said I should use ctrlaltbcspce to get to it but it just logs me out
<mem_> I'll get there eventually. Doesn't help that the only time I get to look at it is 2am..
<Agent_bob> mem_ yeah use [ctrl] +[alt] +[f1] 
<xenol> i have problems with installijg flashplugin-nonfree it says
<xenol> dpkg: error processing flashplugin-nonfree (--configure):
<xenol>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<xenol> Errors were encountered while processing:
<xenol>  flashplugin-nonfree
<xenol> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<xenol> in terminal plz any ideas?
<mem_> Saved by bob
<Agent_bob> [ctrl] +[alt] +[backspace]  only kills xorg  it doesn't kill kdm/gdm/xdm  which started xorg and will restart it.
<mem_> This is making more and more sense
<Agent_bob> xenol in konsole; sudo dpkg --configure -a     and see what the error is?
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<mem_> I'm trying to create a file using this command .. $  sudo gedit /usr/local/bin/startxgl.sh  but the command gedit can't be found. Am I missing a package for this, or is this to do with gnome and not KDE?
<Ippatsu> mem_: try nano instead of gedit
<Agent_bob> mem_ yeah  the gnome desktop.   try replacing gedit with kate
<Agent_bob> assuming you are doing this in the gui
<ScottK> And it should be kdesu, not just sudo.
<xenol> Agent_bob:  dunno it does the same ask me if i want to isntall flash i press y and that thing happen but i realized now that i dont have edgy backports in my repo list so mayb thats the problem
<xenol> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<mem_> nano worked.  This probably won't work though. I think I picked the hardest thing to do for my first ever linux thing
<Agent_bob> xenol maybe.
<mem_> Beryl/Kubuntu has heaps of information on nvidia ATI & radeon.. but not much on SIS
<Agent_bob> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<vbgunz> I have several updates but cannot apply them. Adept says, BREAK (UPGRADE), how do I fix this?
<mem_> Am I pushing my luck?
<rysiek|pl> what's up with the updates? I have three virtual packages in Adept Updater that are "upgradeable" but are marked as "no change"
<Agent_bob> vbgunz read the topic.
<Agent_bob> vbgunz it's the issue of the day.
<vbgunz> Agent_bob: thanks :)
<rysiek|pl> oh, vgbunz has the same problem
<Agent_bob> rysiek|pl note the topic
<rysiek|pl> yeah
<Agent_bob> actually that issue landed in the repos yesterday i think...
<xenol> Agent_bob: well can backports endanger stability od edgy_
<xenol> ?
<vbgunz> Agent_bob: yeah, it was yesterday I had the issue, I asked but no one knew. thanks for pointing out the topic
<Agent_bob> if you are asking if it's possable, yes.  if you are asking if it's likely no.
<Agent_bob> vbgunz np.    i ventured in yesterday and heard stdin and Jucato discussing it...
<Jucato> : Updates to linux kernel-related packages being held is a known issue. A fix is currently being worked on. Accepting or updating will do nothing, as no package will be installed or upgraded anyway. Please ignore the update notification for now. See https://launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/83976 for reference/updates
<Agent_bob> is that a repost or a script Jucato ?
<Agent_bob> i thought that might be automated...
<xenol> how can i ask  for GPG key? wget and wat ?
<mem_> $ wget [GPGINFO]  -O- | sudo apt-key add - I think?
<ubuntu> s.a
<xenol> well can be download slower due to fact i dont have gpgkey from that repo?
<Agent_bob> dl time is not affected by gpg
<Agent_bob> gpg checks the package after it's dl'd
<mem_> thats as far as I get in helping right now.. wish I knew more
<ubuntu> hey where is the kernel
<xenol> check wat about it?
<xenol> ubuntu: which kernel?
<Agent_bob> ubuntu it's int the /topic
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<ubuntu> sikerim seni akll ol
<LjL> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ubuntu> turk yokmu imdi burda
<LjL> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ubuntu> sikerim o english i
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<eMish_> packages.debian.org containe entry for iceape-browser. Why I 'apt-get install iceape.browser' say 'no such package' ?
<LjL> !info iceape-browser
<ubotu> Package iceape-browser does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<LjL> are you quite sure?
<LjL> oh you said *debian*.org
<stdin> packages.debian.org ??
<LjL> eMish_, a package that's in debian, especially testing/unstable, doesn't *have* to be in Ubuntu as well, though they often are
<eMish_> Still, if i want to install it, can ?
<eMish_> How ?
<Agent_bob> eMish_ you should NOT use debian repos with ubuntu systems
<theshadow> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<LjL> !debian | eMish_
<ubotu> eMish_: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Agent_bob> !source | eMish_
<ubotu> eMish_: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<LjL> what *is* iceape anyway? debian's renamed flavor of seamonkey, i suppose?
<eMish_> yes
<BluesKaj> seamonkey is just netscape in wetmonkey's clothing ;)
<LjL> !mozilla-browser
<ubotu> mozilla-browser: The Mozilla Internet application suite - core and browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.7.13-0.2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 9797 kB, installed size 29720 kB
<xenol> well guys i am running OO.o and just now koofice data installed do i need that?
<LjL> probably the closest that's in our repos..
* Agent_bob doesn't think much more highly of mozilla than of M$ ...
<eMish_> all development of mozilla-browser is stopped but i use it. Just wanted to se how iceape is different
<joaospinto> how can i unninstall kubuntu
<eMish_> i like moz much better than firefox
<joaospinto> through windows if possible
<joaospinto> shall i just delete the partitions?
<Agent_bob> joaospinto yes.
<joaospinto> partition magic is ok for that?
<LjL> joaospinto: yes. "uninstalling" an operating system doesn't really mean anything - you just put another one on the partition instead.
<Agent_bob> and be sure that you fix the mbr
<stdin> delete the partition, then restore the windows boot loader if you want it
<icheyne> joaospinto, yes but you would have to fix your boot records too
<xenol> joaospinto: www.microsoft.com and seach for how to delete linux
<joaospinto> yes yes
<joaospinto> ok
<icheyne> joaospinto, bad move though :)
<joaospinto> loooool
<joaospinto> i am not gonna use windows
<joaospinto> i think i am goona install gentoo
<joaospinto> i want to test it, at least
<icheyne> oh right
<mem_> Time to see if this works. Wish me luck!
<icheyne> Gentoo's installer might fix the kubuntu delete for you
<joaospinto> but how can i reconfigure the boot loader
<stdin> you can just install over kubuntu if it's another linux
<joaospinto> will it auto-configure?
<joaospinto> stdin
<icheyne> gentoo might fix that
<icheyne> probably
<icheyne> worth a try
<joaospinto> ok then
<joaospinto> oh
<joaospinto> and one more thing
<joaospinto> the minimal cds
<icheyne> ask at Gentoo channel
<joaospinto> ok
<joaospinto> ty :D
<Agent_bob> http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=review-winxp <<< joaospinto
<Jucato> Agent_bob: regarding your question earlier. it was something I wrote in a command alias for easy repitition
<Jucato> (the info about the kernel update)
<Agent_bob> yes it looked plastic Jucato  :)
* Jucato sees no reason to make it more organic
<stdin> and then I coppied it :P
* Agent_bob slips a firecracker under Jucato 's shoe and lights it.
<pinheiro-office> ridel ping again sory
<Jucato> and then I leave stdin to do the repeating
<pinheiro-office> Riddell:
<Agent_bob> :)
<vk6five> In Gnome the locaton is '/usr/share/applications' wherefor art thou to use in KDE? this is for a x.desktop file
<Riddell> pinheiro-office: hi
<Riddell> vk6five: same place, it's standard
<pinheiro-office> hi Riddell hu is taking kare of the akademy page 2007
<Agent_bob> plastic firecracker   :)
<Riddell> pinheiro-office: me and kenny
<pinheiro-office> i want to stra working on that one
<pinheiro-office> hehehhe
<pinheiro-office> cool
<Riddell> pinheiro-office: cool, please do, we're in #akademy2007
<pinheiro-office> cool
<vk6five> ah ok... having made them... what am i supposed to look for?? [I'm installing AVG]  following the walk thru of debianadmin.
<vk6five> I've written two x.desktop files .. I thought I was making a couple of desktop scripts
<pinheiro-office> Riddell:  can we set up some kind of meeting so you guys can state your grafical needs and i start to work on it
<xenol> i made things with how to  and flash still aint working :(
<Yasim> Somebody knows how to compile #C files?
<stdin> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Agent_bob> and don't forget to start by installing "build-essential"
<Yasim> I just need the "stdio.h" library to start.
<Agent_bob> no you need a compiler.
<Agent_bob> so install build-essential
<Yasim> yes, I have four.
<Agent_bob> ok.
<Jucato> four what?
<Yasim> Monodevelop.
<Yasim> Geany.
<Yasim> KDevelop-.
<Yasim> (four compilers)
<Jucato> Yasim: you have installed "build-essential"?
<Yasim> wait, i'm searching.
<Agent_bob> none of those are a compiler tho.....
<Jucato> they're IDE's
<ubuntu> helloo allz
<ubuntu> :)
<ubuntu> nick niKon
<vk6five> the walk thru is for Gnome and it isn't so simple in KDE (apparently) -- also when recompilling the rpm to deb I included the scripts the second time - as this wasn't in the walk thru, but was a hint in the running of alias.
<niKon> god
<niKon> :)
<Yasim> Uh... sorry, they have the "compile button" so I thing that there where compilers :$.
<Jucato> Yasim: installing build-essential will install everything you need to compile, including the headers
<Yasim> ok, I'm downloading just now.
<Yasim> thanks to everyone.
<Agent_bob> in the kubuntu help channel most of the time it's "monkey see, monkey get confused and ask stupid questions"
* vk6five is happy to monkey see monkey do atm... lol
<xenol> how can i add java plugin or whatever to konqueror?
<Yasim> another question, I want to have Xfce (i'm on Kubuntu) , so I downloaded "xfce4" , but there isn't working pretty well, I need to download something more?
<ForgeAus> install it from adept
<ForgeAus> sun java or blackdown
<ForgeAus> either or
<ForgeAus> depending on your needs
<ForgeAus> theres also a mozilla plugin
<hatta> Yasim, try xubuntu-desktop
<hatta> `aptitude install xubuntu-desktop` that is
<xenol> ForgeAus:  well i dotn want any developer version just plugin to konqueror :p
<ForgeAus> well its not exactly a plugin to konqueror specifically
<Agent_bob> 1
<Yasim> I think I've tried thtat, but doesn't works.
<Agent_bob> .
<Agent_bob> 2
<Agent_bob> ooops
<ForgeAus> just get one of the java packages, it will install the right stuff (yo odn't need jse j2ee, etc just to run an applett
<stdin> xenol: konqu used the mozilla one afaik
<vk6five> So having dkpg -i the newly aliened file.... I hav gedited the following and one other for initiating and update.... WHY can't I find the program and Where should I look to sort out the mess?
<vk6five> sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/avg.desktop
<ForgeAus> stdin yeah I think it does too
<vk6five> enter the following lines Save and exit the file
<vk6five> File:/usr/share/applications/avg.desktop
<vk6five> [Desktop Entry] 
<vk6five> Name=AVG Antivirus
<vk6five> Comment=Antivirus
<vk6five> Exec=avggui &
<vk6five> Icon=/opt/grisoft/avggui/prog/pixmaps/avgico_big.png
<vk6five> Terminal=false
<vk6five> Type=Application
<vk6five> Categories=Application;System;
<stdin> !paste | vk6five
<ubotu> vk6five: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vk6five> oh  ... starting from [Desktop] 
<xenol> ForgeAus:  so  sun is enough?M
<ForgeAus> (Xenon I odn't mean ALL java packages)
<ForgeAus> should b
<xenol> i know
<stdin> xenol: just grab sun-java5-plugin
<BluesKaj> AVG isn't wrtiiten fot linux , for one thing
<Agent_bob> vk6five just a clue, dpkg -L packagename  to list everything it installed....
<ForgeAus> yup thats the one
<ForgeAus> (or java6?)
<vk6five> danke BOB
<stdin> ForgeAus: java6 available on feisty
<vk6five> that would be a start.
<stdin> !info sun-java6-jre feisty
<ubotu> sun-java6-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2 (feisty), package size 6175 kB, installed size 14144 kB
<ForgeAus> must be in edgy backports or proposed then
<Agent_bob> d'nada vk6five
<Yasim> i'm trying to install "xubuntu-desktop" but it gives somre problem with packages
<ForgeAus> coz I'm using edgy and I got it
<Yasim> (evince-gtk -or- evince)
<ForgeAus> Yasim sounds tuff... what kind of problems?
<ForgeAus> (kde has kpdf for pdf files)
<Agent_bob> Yasim /topic   as long as there is a repos problem it may affect the installation of anything.
<tapas> ~$ nmblookup "*" finds my smb server
<tapas> but entering smb:/ in konqueror fails to find anything
<tapas> why's that?
<ForgeAus> the file formats evince shows should work in kpdf afaik....
<Yasim> Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:
<Yasim>   xubuntu-desktop: Depende: evince-gtk pero no va a instalarse o
<Yasim>                             evince pero no va a instalarse
<ForgeAus> if you need something better perhaps try kile?
<vk6five> BluesKaj: It does seem to have been ported and debianadmin have a walk thru for the instelliation of the package... It hasn't as yet been officially put together for degbian or ubunto though.
<Yasim> I don't know how to translate :(.
<ForgeAus> (a more full latex typesetting app)
<Agent_bob>   (https://launchpad.net/bugs/83976)
<ForgeAus> evince gtk and evince (non-gtk) can't be installed together
<BluesKaj> vk6five, who ported it for linux , AVG themselves or ...?
<ForgeAus> either one of them is fine anyway
<vk6five> sheesh I should look at the keys I'm hitting at this hour of the morning ... lol
<xenol> is java and java plugin automaticaly isntalled in konqueror?
<FringeJacket> help: claculations in kubuntu.... IDK how... can someone tell me the calculator function whle I go get tea????
<ForgeAus> the GTK one is probably just a more Gnome-customized version
<vk6five> Yes AVG have on there site 3 .rpm's for redhat,suse, and one other
<BluesKaj> hmmm, can't seem to get FF to open full scrn , forgotten how to fix that
<vk6five> their site
<ForgeAus> Grisoft actually
<Yasim> anyway, I can compile now!, but I can't execute the programs, it says 'permision denied'.
<ForgeAus> on free.grisoft.com
<theshadow> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<BluesKaj> I believe so xenol
<stdin> xenol: yeah, once you install it konqueror will use it
<ForgeAus> its been there for a while now
<vk6five> grisoft is the maker of AVG so that's basically the same thung, right.
<ForgeAus> (the rpms I mean)
<ForgeAus> yes vk6five
<xenol> ForgeAus:  well grisoft is czech corp and i dont have good experience with AVG AV software
<manom> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<xenol> stdin: so i need to dl sun java5-plugin?
<ForgeAus> really? I havn't had any trouble with it, unlike Norton Anti-virus
<stdin> xeno
<stdin> arr
<stdin> xenol: enable multiverse, then install the package
<ForgeAus> but then AVG for Linux might be a different animal I know little about it
<vk6five> are there any good free av soft packages for simple kbuntu install ???
<stdin> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<ForgeAus> clamav?
<stdin> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<stdin> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<xenol> stdin:  i build my repo in source o matic and dunno if multiverse is there
<Yasim> Ok, I can execute programas now, thanks!.
<ForgeAus> no problem Yasim
<stdin> xenol: open konsole and so "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin" you'll find out then :)
<ForgeAus> is it just me or is XFCE kinda like a Gnome-lite?
<stdin> enlightenment is a nice environment
<hatta> well it's a desktop environemnt-lite
<Agent_bob> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<theshadow> where is the KDE startup directory?
<Agent_bob> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<stdin> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<ForgeAus> stdin I like most of the Windows Managers I've tried out
<ForgeAus> Fluxbox is nice and small its quite professional in design and feel but very minimal....
<theshadow> ty
<ForgeAus> KDE is much freer with options
<Agent_bob> !klamav
<ubotu> klamav: KDE frontend for ClamAV. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.37-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 702 kB, installed size 2256 kB
<ForgeAus> ami-wm is an interesting one for Amiga fans... gives you a workbench-like desktop... but again not very configurable... extremely light tho...
<ForgeAus> Oroboros is one for ROX but I odn't know much about that one
<Agent_bob> yeah   blackbox/fluxbox  is my fav.
<ForgeAus> XFCE like I said before to me seems like a cross between fluxbox and gnome!...
<ForgeAus> FVWM is ok but its kinda old
<Agent_bob> vfce is good but too heavy for my taste
<stdin> fluxbox is nice, as far as light WMs go, but I love KDE too much to really get in to it :P
<ForgeAus> another one I like is WindowsMaker...
<Agent_bob> but hey i like twm ....
<ForgeAus> lol AgentBob
<pontus> I have an executable that has "-rwxr-xr-x" set and is owned by me. But still I get "Permission denied" what could be wrong?
<ForgeAus> grrr WindowMaker
<ForgeAus> its a Next-step like windows manager
<ForgeAus> btw AgentBob there is a Fluxbuntu distribution
<Agent_bob> icewm/windowmaker  yeah
<theshadow> in the package update manager (adept) its showing two available updates one is linux-image-386 and if I request update on it, it says "BREAK (upgrade)" what does that mean?
<Agent_bob> ForgeAus really ?
<stdin> theshadow: Updates to linux kernel-related packages being held is a known issue. A fix is currently being worked on. Accepting or updating will do nothing, as no package will be installed or upgraded anyway. Please ignore the update notification for now. See https://launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/83976 for reference/updates
<ForgeAus> (their icon is way too close to Xubuntu's without the rat imho... kinda looks like an AFTER pic (if Xubuntu's is the before) becasue the inner circle is "eaten out" a bit...
<ForgeAus> yeah but its not an official one with the Ubuntu people
<stdin> dose no one ever read the topic :P
<Agent_bob> !topic | theshadow
<ubotu> theshadow: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<FringeJacket> help: claculations in kubuntu.... IDK how... can someone tell me the calculator function
<ForgeAus> fringe, theres serveral calculator apps
<Agent_bob> stdin no.
<stdin> FringeJacket: speedcrunch is a calculator that's installed by default
<hatta> I like bc
<ForgeAus> qcalc?
<hatta> dc is good too if you know RPN
<ForgeAus> or is it QT calc something like that..
<ForgeAus> hatta some are RPN optional even!
<Agent_bob> FringeJacket dc puts calc functions in other apps...
<ForgeAus> RPN remidns me of Lisp/Scheme languages...
<ForgeAus> they aren't infix
* FringeJacket feels really dumb for not remembering speed crunch
<hatta> to be honest though, perl is the best calculator
<ForgeAus> how about haskell?
<hatta> don't know it
<ForgeAus> :)
<Agent_bob> bc/dc is it     bash does non-decimaled simple math.  echo $((1024 * 1024 * 1024))
<stdin> awk will
<stdin> decimals I mean
<Roey> hi all again
<Roey> question question:
<Roey> how do I change my console font
<Roey> ?
<Roey> it's disgusting
<Roey> thank you :)
<parkerw207> how do i use a rpm ?
<Agent_bob> yeah *awk and perl do math much better than bash ever thought of.
<parkerw207> i donwloading limewire
<stdin> !rpm | parkerw207
<ubotu> parkerw207: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<stdin> !limewire | parkerw207
<ubotu> parkerw207: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<Agent_bob> parkerw207 i don't.
<parkerw207> thanks
<FringeJacket> roey, thats one I can help with
<Roey> oh, cool!
<Roey> (there is a default debian one that I like)
<parkerw207> do i have to unzip that file ?
<Roey> for 80x25
<stdin> parkerw207: why not use frostwire, it's just an open-source version of limewire, and is easy to install
<FringeJacket> roey, its in the setting koncole settings under encoding
<xenol> stdin:  java  int working
<parkerw207> ooo frostwire ?
<Roey> FringeJacket:  ok
<parkerw207> is it on adept?
<stdin> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<xenol> stdin: and i loaded plugins in konqueror
<Roey> FringeJacket:  (this is the text console I mean, is that what you're referring to as well?)
<stdin> parkerw207: follow that link
<parkerw207> ok thank
<Roey> FringeJacket:  there's an /etc file for it, right?
<ScarFreewill> !ddrescue
<ubotu> ddrescue: copies data from one file or block device to another. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10-1 (edgy), package size 16 kB, installed size 76 kB
<stdin> Roey: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup"
<Roey> stdin:  thanks
<Agent_bob> Roey man consolechars
<Agent_bob> you can have different fonts per console
<stdin> xenol: hmm, maybe you need to run "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<kkosmo> stdin
<kkosmo> ?
<ScarFreewill> i can use ddrescue to make a folder into a file right?
<stdin> kkosmo: do you have to use enter as punctuation ?
<kkosmo> i fix my problem
<kkosmo> my lest
<kkosmo> but i have more problem now i dont see pictures in firefox
<kkosmo> i dont know why
<stdin> ScarFreewill: you can just tar it for that
<Agent_bob> !info console-setup dapper
<stdin> kkosmo: I have no idea
<ubotu> Package console-setup does not exist in dapper
<Agent_bob> !info console-setup edgy
<ubotu> console-setup: Setup the font and the keyboard on the console. In component main, is important. Version 1.7ubuntu19 (edgy), package size 409 kB, installed size 1088 kB
<ScarFreewill> stdin: yeah, but doesn't windows infilltrate tars and spam stuff like tumbles all over it?
<xenol> stdin: i got some others java isntalled
<stdin> ScarFreewill: just change the extention then
<xenol> stdin:  i want to remove them but dont know which r from which is there any commands that cleans away all packages ?
<stdin> xenol: how many do you have ?
<xenol> stdin: 3
<ScarFreewill> stdin: thanks for thinking logical for me ;)
<xenol> stdin: no 2
<parkerw207> you know that frost wire ?
<xenol> stdin: want to remove all packages of sun-java5 and configure the OSS one
<parkerw207> why dos it keep downloading it as code
<parkerw207> and show it in a text editior ?
<stdin> parkerw207: it's because of the sever, just right click it then save link as
<stdin> xenol: if you want the plugin, you need the sun version, and, btw, suns java is now oss
<parkerw207> it says " download.php"
<parkerw207> as the filename
<xenol> i have to now gij wrapper and sun stdin
<xenol> stdin:  can i remove that wrapper?
<stdin> parkerw207: rename it, doesn't matter what you call it as long as it ends in .deb
<parkerw207> it ends in php @S
<Agent_bob> yeah people building websites out of index.php in place of intex.html  nowa days kinda P'z me off.
<RRiChIe> hi all
<parkerw207> dont worry i got it lol
<stdin> parkerw207: yeah, just rename it after
<RRiChIe> please do you know the release date of heirdy ?
<stdin> xenol: if you want, just remove the package gij-4.1
<stdin> RRiChIe: heiery?
<Agent_bob> heirdy ?
<RRiChIe> Feisty Fawn i mean
<stdin> !feisty | RRiChIe
<ubotu> RRiChIe: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<RRiChIe> ok thank you
<stdin> I think you meant herd (the code name for the development releases)
<RRiChIe> ok (sorry for my bad english)
<xenol> stdin:  ok i have multimedia flash java running wat do i need?
<geniusvicks> I run KDE, I followed the instructions on "http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_AIGLX" but got stuck here sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<geniusvicks> The command doesnt work
<stdin> geniusvicks: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<stdin> xenol: you have java, just get flash now
<geniusvicks> stdin, does it matter that I installed Beryl before typing "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart" ?
<stdin> geniusvicks: no
<parkerw207> stdin
<parkerw207> i downloaded it
<parkerw207> installed it using that kpacketmanager or what ever it
<parkerw207> and its in my menu and wen i lcick it , it says its loading then it just doesnt show
<xenol> stdin: flash is taken care of done so i have flash java multimedia issues done wat else do i need for general using?
<stdin> parkerw207: yeah, it's a small bug, easy fix
<parkerw207> how ?
<stdin> parkerw207: just run "kdesu kate /usr/bin/frostwire" and change "sh runFrost.sh" to "bash runFrost.sh"
* Agent_bob keeps all archive files as archive-filename (no.ext)
<stdin> xenol: maybe mp3 ? and w32codecs
<xenol> stdin: done
<parkerw207> fialed to open device stdin ?
<stdin> parkerw207: did you use kdesu?
<parkerw207> what is kdesu?
<stdin> xenol: that's about it then
<stdin> !kdesu | parkerw207
<ubotu> parkerw207: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<parkerw207> yeah i did
<vk6five> OK having played around a bit I have run and updated avg.  Now can ppl tell me pls, where to stick a file like x.desktop to appear in the kde 'K Menu'?
<stdin> parkerw207: where did you run it form?
<parkerw207> console?
<stdin> vk6five: /usr/share/applications/
<stdin> parkerw207: just press Alt-F2, and put it in there
<vk6five> stdin: that's where it is... but I see NOTHING on the 'K Menu'
<Agent_bob> konsole != console
<stdin> vk6five: have you restarted kicker/logged out and back in?
<xenol> stdin: i got issue with turning of pc from kdm need to use konsole any ideas if new kernel will fix it?
<parkerw207> hhhm stdin
<parkerw207> all i get it
<vk6five> heh <sheepish grin> Yeah, good idea -- why didn't I think of that.
<parkerw207> is*
<parkerw207> oo dont owrry
<Agent_bob> kbuildsycoca
<CaseyOmah> Is there no longer a Multiverse as of Edgy?
<stdin> CaseyOmah: yes there is multivers in edgy
<Agent_bob> kbuildsycoca incrmental   or some such.
<stdin> xenol: maybe, check the pug reports and file one if there isn't one
<CaseyOmah> The default sources doesn't list one, so I wanted to ask.
<parkerw207> ok stdin i did what you said and it still does the same thing
<Roey> thanks stdin
<stdin> parkerw207: you saved the file?
<Agent_bob>   --noincremental           Disable incremental update, re-read everything
<parkerw207> yep
<stdin> Roey: no problem
<parkerw207> i can show you what i wrote
<stdin> parkerw207: ok
<parkerw207> stdin :bash /usr/lib/frostwire/bash runFrostwire.sh
<vk6five> Is there a simple way of be initiating the menu without dumping the desktop and relogging? services or sumthin like that. [remember, I'm rusty with acient knowledge getting in the way of 'enough to be dangerous' -to the system not the world... lol
<CaseyOmah> vk6five: You'
<CaseyOmah> vk6five: You're asking about updating the K Menu?
<stdin> parkerw207: the line should read "bash runFrost.sh"
<Agent_bob> vk6five kbuildsycoca
<Agent_bob> !kbuildsycoca
<ubotu> <reply>  If your K menu is out of date, like after installing an application and not finding it in the K menu, you should type "kbuildsycoca" in a terminal to rebuild the KDE configuration cache
<parkerw207> thats all?
<parkerw207> just bash runfrost.sh ?
<stdin> parkerw207: CaseSensitive
<parkerw207> oo
<parkerw207> but thats all yes ?
* vk6five wonders if someone was stdout - would they be full of #lang  .... NO CARRIER
<stdin> parkerw207: the file should have three lines
<parkerw207> delete the rst and just have : bash runFrost.sh
<parkerw207> ooo wel mine only has one :S
<vk6five> yes CaseyOmah
<vk6five> thankyou BOB
<Popoi> Hi, this a stupid question but: what's the name of the app to untar and unzip included on Kubuntu Desktop?
<Agent_bob> vk6five stderr ?
<parkerw207> stdin : so i dunno what wrong with it
<Agent_bob> heh  2>&1    now go be stdout.
<stdin> parkerw207: it should look like this http://pastebin.ca/347700
<vk6five> that'd be ARK, no?
<stdin> Popoi: yeah, ark
<parkerw207> stdin shoul di just put that in ?
<khaije1> hi
<stdin> parkerw207: yeah
<parkerw207> delete the rest ?
<Popoi> oh yeah ARK, Thanks
<stdin> parkerw207: so it just has those 3 lines in it
<ant1matter> hey all, im having weird issues with kde 3.5.6. Ive completely removed it twice, cleared all kde files from user directories and everytime i reinstall even kdebase and kdelibs only my control-center is empty and most of the apps are stuck in Lost and Found on the K Menu. Any ideas? im running edgy.
<parkerw207> yeah i am stdin
<parkerw207> stdin its just sitting there loading :S
<parkerw207> and its dont the same thing
<geniusvicks> stdin, I have a problem with beryl. Tell me a pastebin site, i'll paste the eror there
<parkerw207> just disapreared
<stdin> ant1matter: make sure you are up to date, it was a bug in an earlier version
<khaije1> i followed the instructions here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Firefox32_with_Flash.2C_Java_in_AMD64 but get a permission denied message. any help?
<Popoi> Another thing.. I'm trying to change my default windows manager from Konkeror to Dolphin; I use 'sudo update-alternatives --config x-window-manager', and it says: 'There is only 1 program which provides x-window-manager. (/usr/bin/kwin). Nothing to configure'. How can I do it?
<ant1matter> stdin: ive upgraded as much as i could
<stdin> geniusvicks: http://pastebin.ca
<ant1matter> stdin: is there another repo i should point to?
<stdin> khaije1: follow *this* guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<khaije1> stdin: cool, thx dood!
<stdin> parkerw207: if you run it from konsole, what do you see ?
<parkerw207> how di run it from console ?
<stdin> ant1matter: which one do you have?
<stdin> parkerw207: open Konsole, then type in: frostwire
<geniusvicks> stdin, http://pastebin.ca/347705
<stdin> parkerw207: and I mean Konsole, not a console
<parkerw207> i'll bin it
<parkerw207> hehe
<ant1matter> stdin:  http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356 edgy main
<parkerw207> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> geniusvicks: that's fine, you can ignore that
<parkerw207> stdin : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4877/
<stdin> ant1matter: that's the right one, try asking in #kubuntu-devel
<ant1matter> stdin: ok thanks
<stdin> parkerw207: hmm, have you installed java yet ?
<geniusvicks> stdin, but I dont see any difference.
<Agent_bob> hmmm using links for a file manager, how would you delete a file ?
* cc-dash is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<stdin> geniusvicks: just press alt-f2, and in there type "beryl-manager"
<ScarFreewill1> Agent_bob: links as in the web browser ? :P
<parkerw207> errmm how do instal java/
<stdin> parkerw207: do you have multiverse enabled ?
<Alllex> Hi everyone- I've just got the ATI Graphics card install driver for Kubuntu. I ran it in the terminal, and followed all the settings, and now in my start menu I have an "ATI Technology" option. However when I click nothing happens? And I can't change the screen size in my Monitor + Display section?
<soulrider> hello
<parkerw207> yep
<parkerw207> multiverse enabled
<ScarFreewill1> hi soulrider
<stdin> parkerw207: ok, just install the package "sun-java5-jre" then run "sudo update-alternatives --config java" and choose the one that looks like "/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java"
<fritsch> ant1matter: yes it is the correct one
<ScarFreewill1> sun java 6 is out btw...
<fritsch> ant1matter: still there?
<Riddell> ant1matter: what's in /etc/xdg/menus/ ?
<BluesKaj> parkerw207, sun-java6-jre_1.6.0_01-ea-b01_i386.deb...or whatever CPU you are running , there's a 64 bit as well i believe
<soulrider> ScarFreewill1: it has been out for a while already
<BluesKaj> stdin, how goes it ? ... I've forgotten how to get FF to open to full page on launch. It's a minor irritation, but it bugs me nonetheless ... do you remember ?
<ant1matter> fritsch: yep
<soulrider> any java programmers here ?
<ant1matter> soulrider: yep
<geniusvicks> stdin, I get this error "The Composite manager has crashed twice in a minute and is therefore disabled for this session"
<parkerw207> stdin ok thanks
<ant1matter> Riddell: im currently reinstalling using the metapackage
<soulrider> ant1matter: do you know if you can still use generics on arraylists on java6 ? i tried it and eclipse was complaining
<ScarFreewill1> soulrider: i'm a learning one
<ant1matter> soulrider: which jdk are you using?
<soulrider> 6
<ant1matter> soulrider: from Sun?
<soulrider> i used ti be able to use generics on 5
<soulrider> yeah
<ant1matter> soulrider: might be a bug - not sure - check the eclipse group
<stdin> BluesKaj: maybe with kstart, or by right clicking the title bar -> advanced -> Special Application Settings
<soulrider> ahh alright
<fritsch> ant1matter: what kubuntu realse are you currently using?
<stdin> geniusvicks: did you make the right changes to the /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<geniusvicks> I get this error "The Composite manager has crashed twice in a minute and is therefore disabled for this session"  when I try to chose Beryl as my window manager
<fritsch> ant1matter: you are on edgy? if yes, your "package line" is correct
<ant1matter> fritsch: 3.5.6
<fritsch> ant1matter: this is your kde version
<ant1matter> fritsch: yes edgy
<fritsch> ant1matter: oki
<geniusvicks> let me check
<parkerw207> stdin it said i could install that package
<fritsch> ant1matter: please try installing the meta package
<ant1matter> ubuntu1
<parkerw207> said there was an error
<ant1matter> fritsch: doing that right now
<stdin> parkerw207: what error ?
<ScarFreewill1> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<parkerw207> one sec
<fritsch> ant1matter: oki :-)
<vk6five> knotify is a mail notification daemon for pop3 mail right?
<ant1matter> fritsch: thanks for the help ;)
<fritsch> ant1matter: does it work?
<parkerw207> i'll bin it
<parkerw207> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ant1matter> fritsch: still downloading ;)
<fritsch> ant1matter: mmmh, i think you could help me bett, because i am no developer ;-)
<fritsch> ant1matter: better does this mean
<parkerw207> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4878/
<ant1matter> fritsch: ive been a programmer for 8 years - its literally taken years OFF my life i think ;)
<fritsch> ant1matter: hehe
<geniusvicks> stdin, there was a line aying Load "vbe" in the main file. I also added Load "dbe". THants okay right?
<stdin> parkerw207: try "sudo dpkg --configure -a" then try "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre"
<ant1matter> fritsch: went from c-c++-java-now im into rubyonrails
<fritsch> ant1matter: me went from haskell into java, from there ice cold into c++
<parkerw207> stin : dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
* ScarFreewill1 never heard about rubyonrails
<fritsch> ant1matter: but i am not good at all
<fritsch> !ruby
<stdin> geniusvicks: can you post the file to pastebin, so I can check it ?
<ubotu> ruby: An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.2-1 (edgy), package size 18 kB, installed size 96 kB
<geniusvicks> stdin ok
<ant1matter> ScarFreewill1: check it out - its the new rage
<ScarFreewill1> ant1matter: ok
<stdin> parkerw207: ok, try this "sudo fuser -vik /var/cache/debconf/config.dat"
<ant1matter> From someone like me who has been bogged down by corporate BS and endless process crap - ruby on rails is a dream.
<ScarFreewill1> ant1matter: i've been programing with with java and php for a yeah almost
<ant1matter> ScarFreewill1: cool
<parkerw207> its asking if i want to kll the process ?
<fritsch> ScarFreewill1: php does not count *G*
<ant1matter> fritsch: HA HA
<stdin> parkerw207: yeah, kill it
<parkerw207> ok now what ?
<ScarFreewill1> ant1matter: i take it as a subject at school but they teach you only how to use strings and ints and array wow, LOL :P
<wizz33> hello
<vk6five> ne1?
<vk6five> ne1?
<stdin> parkerw207: now run "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre"
<vk6five> knotify is a mail notification daemon for pop3 mail right?
<hatta> ruby on rails, sounds like a song about a chick with a coke problem
<fritsch> stdin: java6 ist already out for edgy? isn `t it?
<ant1matter> ScarFreewill1: YES ive been there. My first job out of college was java, c, c++, unix and ORACLE. All new to me - I had no life but had a great time. That was a longggg time ago.
<stdin> fritsch: don't know, I'm on feisty atm
<ant1matter> hatta: yeah i know. I saw it for a long time and thought it was a joke but it really rocks.
<fritsch> stdin: then there is it for sue
<fritsch> stdin: for sure
<vk6five> do I want to know what the Ruby-project is?
<parkerw207> Stdin : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4879/
<fritsch> !sun-java6-jdk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sun-java6-jdk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ant1matter> go to rubyonrails.com
<fritsch> stdin: mmmh i got it installed
<fritsch> stdin: on edgy and on feisty
<stdin> fritsch: it may be in -backports
<ant1matter> ruby has been around for years - great scripting language. Biggest competitor i think is python.
<ScarFreewill1> ant1matter: i'm making a fps as a project i'm going to get like 9999999%
<fritsch> stdin: it is from multiverse
<ant1matter> ScarFreewill1: thats cool - what language you writing it in?
<cox377> i need a bit of advice
<vk6five> ah thks ant1
<ScarFreewill1> ant1matter: java with some jme help...
<geniusvicks> stdin, here it is http://pastebin.ca/347720
<stdin> fritsch: yeah?
<Agent_bob> "so you mean that it's exactly the same in every respect, except for the fact that, it's totally different and completly unrelated?"
<fritsch> stdin: yes, even for amd64
<vk6five> ps did I miss the answer on knotify?
<Rossim1> i need help with network manager, for some reason wireless disconnects on me every few minutes
<parkerw207> stdin: i got this now http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4879/
<stdin> parkerw207: do you have adept open or somethinf ?
<ant1matter> ScarFreewill1: cool - i was using opengl with glut years ago for gis stuff - fun
<cox377> i was just playing around with the appearance settins under kde and i changed the icon size to bigger for the tool bar, but now when i go back i cant change the % back to 22% and some of the icons are not showing on the toolbar
<cox377> is there anyway to reset KDE?
<fritsch> stdin: but no browserplugin ... but does not really matter, ist long as flash is just working in the chroot
<parkerw207> lol ooo yeah !
<parkerw207> ha haha
<fritsch> cox377: there is, you want an asycnronious one or a synchronious one?
<ant1matter> \leave Restaring-in gnome(yuk) kubuntu reinstall done!
<stdin> geniusvicks: ok, that looks good
<cox377> fritsch: what do u mean?
<fritsch> cox377: with the async you will loose all your kde setting, kopete, passwords, kmail settings ...
<cox377> fritsch: ahh ok
<cox377> what about with sync?
<stdin> !info sun-java6-plugin feisty
<ubotu> sun-java6-plugin: The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 72 kB
<fritsch> cox377: mmmh hardway ;-)
<cox377> how do u do the async?
<vk6five> mmm kill -8 knotify .... anyone think that's abad idea?
<geniusvicks> stdin, so what do I do now?
<cox377> fritsch: does that mean thunderbird & firefox also?
<fritsch> cox377: nope
<cox377> ok
<parkerw207> ok stdin it says its installed , is that it now ?
<stdin> geniusvicks: I think you need to logout and back in again, then press Alt-F2, and type in: baryl-manager
<fritsch> cox377: only kde programms which store there config in /home/yourlogin/.kde
<cox377> fritsch: ok cool
<parkerw207> ahhh its works :)
<stdin> parkerw207: try starting frostwire now
<cox377> how do i go about doing iot?
<fritsch> cox377: log out, switch to a text console, login with your user
<fritsch> cox377: rm -r  ~/.kde
<parkerw207> thanks stdin
<fritsch> cox377: but, be warned: I say this again
<stdin> parkerw207: no problem :)
<cox377> fritsch: be warned?
<fritsch> cox377: this deletes every custom setting you have done with your "personal" kde settings
<cox377> :(
<cox377> i think thats quite a lot actually
<stdin> fritsch: you know the Kde devs hate it when we tell people to do that :P
<fritsch> stdin: yes, i know
<cox377> i suppose on and off been tweeking and making it the way i like it for like 6 months
<fritsch> stdin: but ... you know alle config files, where the icon sizes and so on are?
<fritsch> stdin: and he aksed for a reset
<fritsch> stdin: i told him the "asyncrhonious" one ;-)
<cox377> fritsch: i just need to reset these icons
<fritsch> stdin: but, if you know how to reset theses settings in another way, please help him
<fritsch> cox377: try: Systemsettings -> Appearance -> Icons
* Agent_bob points out again that ~ == $HOME   but may not == /home/*   root is only one example...
<cox377> fritsch: i go there and its all gone screwy
<stdin> fritsch: I don't
<fritsch> cox377: Advanced
<fritsch> cox377: and try to reset there
<cox377> fritsch: the icons of system settings dont even appear
<fritsch> cox377: mmmh
<draik> Where is a good place to shop for shuttle desktops?
<vk6five> !knotify
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knotify - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fritsch> stdin: sorry, don`t know any clean way ...
<rojanu> Hi I am going to install kubuntu on 5 computers what is the best of installation
<fritsch> cox377: for you: do not know any clean way, then
<cox377> fritsch: nothing under advanced
<wizz33> how do i get the SYSFS{idProduct} from an usb scanner?
<draik> rojanu: explain
<geniusvicks> stdin, thanks. Its working fine now. I can impress my windoze friends who go "wow" about the MS Vista grafix
<fritsch> cox377: the at the bottom is: "reset to default"?
<cox377> i've restarted, it just wont allow me to change anything, also the icons in the task bar have disappeared
<stdin> geniusvicks: yeah :)
<fritsch> cox377: sorry, me only know the hardway
<stdin> geniusvicks: you want a tip tho, to help performance ?
<stdin> guess not
<cox377> fritsch: you can reset your setting u have made before clicking apply but not after
<fritsch> cox377: bad
<rojanu> i need to install 5 machines & configure
<fritsch> cox377: sorry
<fritsch> rojanu: same config, same machines?
<BluesKaj> stdin, it's odd , i fixed the FF full page prob by choosing maximize in the tiitlebar , but it was already checked ...strange behaviour
<rojanu> yes
<fritsch> rojanu: just install one
<fritsch> rojanu: use partimage und copy over the partition images ...
<rojanu> ok
<fritsch> rojanu: so every computer "is the" same, only change ip addresses on each afterwards ...
<stdin> BluesKaj: hmm, strange indeed
<Lynoure> fritsch: makes sense to change the hostnames as well
<fritsch> Lynoure: yes of course ;-)
<fritsch> Lynoure: thx
<rojanu> thanks fritsch
<fritsch> rojanu: could be a bit hard to "play" the backup onto the oterh computers
<fritsch> rojanu: or even making the partimage file
<fritsch> rojanu: would suggest you: after having installed the first computer: bootup a livecd (knoppix, or some other)
<fritsch> rojanu: plug in an USB 2.0 external drive, and partimage the files on this drive
<cox377> appears to have fixed itself
<cox377> lol
<fritsch> rojanu: after this boot up the knoppix on the other machines and "restore" the file
<fritsch> rojanu: partimage is a really cool tool, i use it to "jump between evil and more evil" ;-)
<Agent_bob> date +'%s' will give you a different tem digit number every second...
<fritsch> rojanu: M$ Vista and M$ XP
<fritsch> Agent-bob: seconds since ... should be okay?
<rojanu> actually machines currently have XP but I have convinced the community centre to install kubuntu
<fritsch> rojanu: have much fun
<fritsch> rojanu: just perfectly configure the first one ... installing the others does not cost anything
<rojanu> Thank you, bet I will have so much fun
<mato_> do anybody know how to install GTK?
<stdin> mato_: just install any GTK app and all the libs will be installed
<khaije1> hi, how do i revert my default shell to bash instead of dash?
<mato_> I have already GIMP installed...Is it GTK?
<stdin> mato_: yeah
<hatta> GTK is the gimp tool kit, so yeah
<mato_> but this is not a general problem
<stdin> khaije1: just change /bin/sh to point to bash
<Agent_bob> khaije1 groups & users  advanced  shell
<vk6five> am i right in assuming beryl is anothe DE?
<khaije1> stdin: no kidding eh? i set it this way through some sort of dpkg dialoge, is it okay to just change it in another way?
<stdin> vk6five: no, it's just a WM
<jhutchins> vk6five: Yeah, supposed to go up against vista's new stuff.
<vk6five> ah k
<Agent_bob> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<stdin> khaije1: you can just change the symlink
<khaije1> okeedoke, thanks folk :-)
<Agent_bob> khaije1 you can edit /etc/passwd and change it there dirrectly.
<vk6five> isn't it in the etc/user.profile or something
<soulrider> hello, whats the default CD burner in ubuntu ?
<stdin> khaije1: the "dpkg" way is "sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash", but it just changes the link anyway
<mato_> I was compilling NMAP and when I typed a command "make", this error shows me
<mato_> www.palenka.wz.cz/problem
<Agent_bob> stdin you do know that bash when called as /bin/sh does not function like bash when called as /bin/bash  don't you ?
<stdin> soulrider: k3b
<khaije1> Agent_bob: oh i need to change it for /bin/sh, not the login shell
<vk6five> ah BOB's got it... I'm less help than a bad case of the flu ;)
<Jucato> !dash
<ubotu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to "#!/bin/bash"
<soulrider> stdin: ubuntu not kubuntu
<Jucato> soulrider: Gnomebaker, afaik
* khaije1 chuckles
<hatta> khaije1: use chsh to change your sehll
<stdin> soulrider: ahh, it's gnome baker or something i think
<Jucato> soulrider: nautilus too
<Agent_bob> khaije1 why for /bin/sh ?
<grothesk> Hi there!
<soulrider> because k3b locks my computer when i tyr to burn a disc
<grothesk> Did ubuntu release a kernel update today?
<stdin> Agent_bob: you do know that /bin/sh isn't /bin/bash in edgy, it's /bin/dash   don't you ?
<stdin> grothesk: Updates to linux kernel-related packages being held is a known issue. A fix is currently being worked on. Accepting or updating will do nothing, as no package will be installed or upgraded anyway. Please ignore the update notification for now. See https://launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/83976 for reference/updates
<khaije1> Agent_bob: it's the shell that alot of scripts link to, it can cause problems as described in !dash, but it's included b/c it's supposedly faster
<grothesk> stdin: Thx!
<stdin> :)
<khaije1> i'm having problems, it's just something to check
<Agent_bob> stdin yes i do.
<mato_> DO anyone know what to do with this? www.palenka.wz.cz/problem
<stdin> Agent_bob: then your question makes no sense
<Agent_bob> khaije1 yes some people still write bash scripts and call them as #!/bin/sh   that's where the error is.  not that dash is linked to /bin/sh  dash is fully posix compliant.
<stdin> mato_: maybe you need the -dev files, like libgtk1.2-dev
<Agent_bob> stdin and your answer makes more ?
<mato_> stdin:thnx, trying, installing
<jhutchins> mato_: "Your system does not appear to have GTK (www.gtk.org) installed." That seems pretty clear to me.
<mato_> but I am sure I have GTK
<stdin> Agent_bob: yeah :)
<khaije1> Agent_bob: ya i'm getting the same error as before so i guess it's not related to dash, anyone seen this error before?
<khaije1> n1x0r@ganymede:~/downloads/firefox32/install_flash_player_9_linux$ firefox32
<khaije1> bash: /usr/local/bin/firefox32: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<jhutchins> mato_: like stdin said, you need the dev package.  That has the headers from the original build.
<Agent_bob> khaije1 but a work around for the bad code is to change the symlink     that does not change your shell to bash   it changes you sh shell to bashes sh function
<Agent_bob> rather than dashes sh function
<khaije1> Agent_bob: ya, i understand, turns out it wasn't the cause anyway since i tried it either way, it's just that was the most recent change i remember making... now i'm not sure what to do
<Agent_bob> khaije1 what error exactly ?
<Agent_bob> and note that i'm lagging almost too much to help here.
<khaije1> bash: /usr/local/bin/firefox32: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied <---- i'm getting this w/ every script i try to run
<Agent_bob> less /usr/local/bin/firefox32  is that a script ?
<mato_> I installed it with no effect...
<Agent_bob> khaije1 ls -l /bin/sh
<khaije1> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<khaije1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4888/
<jhutchins> khaije1: Try this:
<jhutchins> sudo rm /bin/sh
<khaije1> jhutchins: you serious?
<jhutchins> sudo ln -s /bin/bash /bin/sh
<jhutchins> khaije1: Yup.
<jhutchins> khaije1: You won't hurt anything.
<khaije1> jhutchins: oh i just tried that, its the same result, i don't mind doing it again to show you though
<jhutchins> You can always link it back to dash.
<jhutchins> khaije1: ls -l /bin/sh to be sure it's updtaed.
<surgy> hello
<surgy> im guessing the update bug has not been fixed?
<khaije1> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2007-02-09 12:31 /bin/sh -> bash
<khaije1> n1x0r@ganymede:~/downloads/firefox32/install_flash_player_9_linux$ firefox32
<khaije1> bash: /usr/local/bin/firefox32: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<lunchbox> after taking out my linux hd with grub my windoze wont boot, how do I fix that?
<lunchbox> I know I shouldnt
<khaije1> did you catch that jhutchins? ^^^
<lunchbox> separate drives by the way
<mato_> ouuuuu meeeeeen
<jhutchins> khaije1: Paste me the first few lines of the flash installer...
<surgy> lunchbox: gho into your automated system recovery in winows and type chkdsk /p  and then fixmbr
<mato_> it works, thanks a lot, but I had to type command "./configure" once again
<lunchbox> tnks surgy
<jhutchins> "taking out my linux hd with grub"?
<khaije1> jhutchins: i just did tar -zxf && mv flash.so /usr/local/firefox32/plugins
<lunchbox> yea that too
<lunchbox> lol
<surgy> lunchbox: np
<lunchbox> I just wanted to clarify that grub was on it
<lunchbox> not lilo
<willy_> bonjour a tous
<willy_> ya til du monde pour aid un debutant...?
<Eruantalon> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<andry> hi all!
<mato_> thanks
<andry> just started adept and have linux-image-generic in upgradable status. but it doesn't go throuh
* vk6five has just realise he has a new name for his debiancy.... kubuntuist
<ant1matter> fritsch: thanks a ton for the help it worked great!
<ant1matter> fritsch: (installing kde with the metapackage )
<fritsch> ant1matter: :-)
<intelikey> i made it back.
<magnus_> Hi
<intelikey> now how far did we get on the bad inturpriter issue ?
<magnus_> First time for me to use irc
<intelikey> i still want to know if that  /usr/local/bin/firefox?? was a script or not ?
<jhutchins> andry: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<jhutchins> andry: Sorry, bad shot with the mouse. :https://launchpad.net/bugs/83976
<magnus_> Any dreambox users here?
<intelikey> stdin did y'all get that fixed  ?
<jhutchins> intelikey: I believe he moved the file manually.
<intelikey> jhutchins ok.  anything that works.
<sabayonuser> hello
<vk6five> re: linux-image-386 ---- 2.6.15-25 installed version 2.6.15-26 candidate version; required 2.6.15-28 --> keh?
<intelikey> i hated that i couldn't answer in a timely fashion
<sabayonuser> does anyone here know how to use sabayon?
<jhutchins> Yeah, it'll bite him again if he doesn't fix it though.
<intelikey> vk6five /topic
<magnus_> Hi sabayonuser
<jhutchins> vk6five: https://launchpad.net/bugs/83976
<sabayonuser> like, how to move around the windows and stuff
<sabayonuser> the title bars dont move the windows
<khaije1> intelikey, jhutchins: i'm still having difficulty with the shell, but i'm not sure what to try next
<jhutchins> khaije1: Try running the shell: bash or sh
<intelikey> khaije1 ok what error ?   is it still with that one script ?
<jhutchins> khaije1: Were you running that script as root?
<khaije1> no, but there are errors even then
<khaije1> intelikey: it's with all scripts actually
<khaije1> i'll show you what i mean...
<intelikey> khaije1 ok.
<jhutchins> khaije1: Is it consistently a permissions error?
<khaije1> bash: /usr/local/bin/firefox32: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<khaije1> it says this with any script i try to run
<intelikey> yes that is still trying to run /usr/local/bin/firefox32
<jhutchins> khaije1: Can you run sh directly?
<intelikey> ls -l /usr/local/bin/firefox32
<khaije1> intelikey: oh what a good idea!
<intelikey> type /usr/local/bin/firefox32
<intelikey> and if it's a script edit and change the first line from  #!/bin/sh    to  #!/bin/bash
<khaije1> intelikey: same thing ---> sh: ./nwn: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<intelikey> and what is this ./nwn file   is that a script ?
<khaije1> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 191 2007-02-09 12:05 /usr/local/bin/firefox32
<intelikey> see you don't execute binarry files with  sh blah
<khaije1> intelikey: ya, it's the neverwinter nights launch script
<ubuntu_> w
<intelikey> khaije1 ok sudo nano /usr/local/bin/firefox32
<lunchbox> whats the minimum amountof RAM needed for Kubuntu
<lunchbox> or preferable..
<AxlRose> lunchbox: I'd say 512 preferable
<lunchbox> ty
<AxlRose> lunchbox: but I've run it on much less
<khaije1> intelikey: it links to /bin/sh
<intelikey> lunchbox 192 to install from the live   128 to install from the alternate with having to tweek things.
<lunchbox> maybe 256
<intelikey> khaije1 change #!/bin/sh    to  #!/bin/bash
<intelikey> save and test it
<lunchbox> ty
<khaije1> n1x0r@ganymede:~/bin/nwn$ firefox32
<khaije1> bash: /usr/local/bin/firefox32: /bin/bash: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<intelikey> s/with/without/ lunchbox
<khaije1> same thing intelikey, it's strange
<intelikey> lunchbox as far as running kubuntu  it will run in 64m
<intelikey> khaije1 now show me the error
<lunchbox> damn
<khaije1> intelikey: i posted it above, are you looking for something else?
<lunchbox> without a gui? hehe
<sabayonuser> Im premier here by the way, but Im using the sabayon liveCD, and all the windows refuse to move
<intelikey> without xorg ubuntu linux will run in 16m
<sabayonuser> the title bars dont do anything, theres no way to maximize
<lunchbox> im impressed
<intelikey> khaije1 no.    hmmm     ls -l /bin/bash
<AxlRose> lunchbox: ya if you are just doing command line you can run it on next to nothing
<khaije1> intelikey: i tried changing the linking for sh from bash to dash and back and it didn't help
<AxlRose> lunchbox: but then there really is no reason to use Kubuntu
<intelikey> the only other time i've seen that behaviour it was a script named /bin/bash
<khaije1> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 777584 2006-09-19 17:59 /bin/bash
<lunchbox> yea
<lunchbox> just checking...moving a hard drive
<intelikey> khaije1 type /bin/bash
<khaije1> intelikey: just another shell
<intelikey> no the command     "type /bin/bash"
<khaije1> intelikey: oh! haha
<intelikey> khaije1 also are you doing this in a 32bit chrooted env ?
<intelikey> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<khaije1> intelikey: this is what it says --> /bin/bash is /bin/bash
<intelikey> ok.
<khaije1> intelikey: i'm using ia32 libs from this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<intelikey> ok i think that the problem exists in the 64bit/32bit translation.    as for a fix.   check  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot   and you just got out of my relmn when you went 64bit.
<mzanfardino> ok, some how I've managed to make one of the icons in my main menu much larger than the rest.  How do I make them all uniform (or, simply set the oversized icon to regular size)?
<khaije1> intelikey: i don't think this is an amd64 issue though... :-(
<jhutchins> mzanfardino: How did you end up there in the first place?
<intelikey> khaije1 it may not be.    what do you think it is ?
<mzanfardino> how did I end up where?  I have no idea.  I opened my menu and now my System icon is twice the size of the rest.  I'm not sure what I did, as I'm new to KDE and was hoping someone might know...
<intelikey> you have proved that /bin/bash is usable from the cli but not from a script.
<khaije1> intelikey: well some of the scripts that worked before aren't working now, i seem to have disrupted something while trying to fix another problem
<intelikey> khaije1 test...   cd ;echo -e '#!/bin/bash \n\n echo "testing" ' > testfile.sh ;sh testfile.sh
<khaije1> intelikey: not today, sometime in the past few weeks... actually i'm sort of at a loss
<intelikey> khaije1 lets see what that does ^
<khaije1> intelikey: it echo'd testing... should i run the script it generated?
<intelikey> you did.   but yes
<intelikey> so bash and sh are working correctly.   it must be ia64
<intelikey> you can change the perms on testfile.sh to executable and test it by executing it.
<khaije1> intelikey: ya, that seems likely, i'll uninstall all the ia32 libs and reinstall only the ones i need
<intelikey> you did run it.   that's the last step of the command ;sh testfile.sh
<khaije1> intelikey: o i c
<intelikey> khaije1 ok i'm gone for a while but i'll be back later if you haven't gotten it yet, we'll test some more things.
<khaije1> intelikey: cool, thx!
<intelikey> luck with it.
<ilker> hi
<ilker> when  give "sudo apt-get install subversion autoconf automake1.9 libtool cvs linux-headers-ARCH"  take this message for linux-headers-ARCH E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-ARCH
<ilker> is it important
<vk6five> dq: does ne1 know of a lcars theme for kde?
<Eruantalon> ARCH should be replaced with your architecture
<vk6five> er i386
<vk6five> er = eg
<sorush20> is there anyway that I could findout the password for my wallet there seems to be something wrong and I keep getting error code 9 when the password is incorrect..
<mambo> Interface vmnet1 is not marked "UP". This should be done at boot time;
<mambo> what should i do?
<mambo> Virtual device Ethernet0 will start disconnected.
<vk6five> !subversion
<ubotu> subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<larsivi> are there any info on how to handle two monitors/ desktops? They are in the same session, but with a kicker each and the other don't use the config for my user
<vk6five> or would I be looking more for an lcars WM
<vk6five> !lcars
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lcars - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<andry> jhutchins: thanks a lot!
<vk6five> Can konversation do multi servers in one client instance?
<larsivi> vk6five: yes
<vk6five> how2 join new server is not obvious --- /me is toooo used to mIRC
<jhutchins> vk6five: Yes.  F2.
<jhutchins> vk6five: I usually run a dozen tabs on three different networks.
<khaije1> wahoo! i think i found the problem, i recently converted from physical to logical volumes but didn't add the exec option
<eisma> can someone help me install my tar.gz themes onto the theme manager?
<eisma> it keeps saying its an invalid format
<khaije1> i'll test this and check back in a second :-) gotta watch though mount args !
<jhutchins> eisma: Is that maybe because you got it from somewhere other than the package mirrors?
<jhutchins> eisma: Is it possible that it's not a compatible package?
<vk6five> argh, darnit... large irc network that was being serverly DOSed for months on end a year or two ago... what's it called. ---- mental blank // it'd be a senior moment .. if I was that old.
<vk6five> us-based really big network ... equally big mental blank.
<Gtwy> vk6five: DALnet?
<Gtwy> vk6five: Efnet?
<hnsn> ok
<vk6five> danke that's the one :)
<vk6five> DAL
<Gtwy> vk6five: i stay away from that network
<vk6five> reason?
<vk6five> 2many noobs and dhea### !lang alert
<vk6five> ??
<eisma> how do i change the font color of the text in the menus?
<vk6five> mmmm I've just realised that when I killed knotify I lost all open ff windows?
<vk6five> and... the annoying mail pop3 password error keeps popping up every 4-5 minutes
<jhutchins> vk6five: Tell kmail not to check that account every 4-5 minutes.
<Gunirus> Hi
<Gunirus> I've a problem with kdm
<Gunirus> When i boot my system , iget a blank black screen with a blinking _
<Gunirus> but not kdm
<vk6five> that's just it... I have, but --- it's not kmail (or at least I don't think it is) a) it's not open, b) i've changed it, c) it is set up correctly and knows 1- the password and 2- knows the correct domain to check... this one is popping up asking for the pass to an account on another domain. -- go figure!
<Gunirus> any ideas?
<scoobi> hello
<Gunirus> hi sc0tt
<Gunirus> oops
<Gunirus> scoobi:
<scoobi> hey i need some help :S
<Gunirus> with?
<dhq> how do i disable video on my pc and enable it when i want it
<vk6five> hola scoobs
<dhq> how do i disable videos playback  on my pc and enable it when i want it
<vk6five> dhq: just an idea... remove the wire from the back that leads to the screen and put it back when you want it.
<Alllex> How can I open .rpm files?
<scoobi> vk6five lol :D
<vk6five> Alllex: sudo alien -k packagename.rpm
<Alllex> Thanks
<vk6five> converts the rpm to .deb
<jhutchins> Is there an app that I can use to pop up a message window on an X session via ssh?
<vk6five> if the package has scripts add --scripts after -k
<Alllex> Do I replace the "alien" with anything?
<vk6five> umm you might need to 'sudo apt-get install alien' first
<vk6five> if you don't have alien on your box
<Alllex> Ah thank
<Alllex> s
<cpk1> Alllex: what are you using an rpm of?
<Alllex> A graphics card installer
<Alllex> Driver Installer*
<cpk1> Alllex: err why use an rpm for that?
<Alllex> http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-firegl.html
<cpk1> Alllex: what kind of card you have?
<Alllex> ATI Radeon Xpress 200 intergrated
<cpk1> why not follow the ubuntu wiki?
<Alllex> I've tried the driver designed for it
<Alllex> Ah, well I managed to download it, and execute it. And set it up via Konsole- however on my start menu their is an "ATITechnology" icon. When I click on it nothing happens/.
<esben> Hmmm.... if apt-get gives me a "Ign http://scratchbox.org ./ Packages" line... what exactly is meant, and how do I get it ot work? :)
<pestilence> when i plug in my external hard drive, it is automatically mounted.  however, it does not observe the contents of my /etc/fstab.  why is this?
<jhutchins> pestilence: the udev stuff is generating it's own fstab entry.
<vk6five> kio (KService*): WARNING: The desktop entry file /usr/share/applications/mb-applet-menu-launcher.desktop has Type=PanelApp instead of "Application" or "Service" -- I'm asuming i need to edit the filetype to application??
<jhutchins> pestilence: The system's still a bit of a mess.
<jhutchins> vk6five: No, but if you want to run it you should add it to the panel.
<vk6five> that was the error message thrown up by kbuildsycoca
<mena> hi
<jhutchins> vk6five: Yes.
<mena> jucato, are you here
<vk6five> jhutchins: so?
<jhutchins> I love this.  My system's using over 90% of the CPU, but it's still perfectly usable.  Applications are a little slow to load, but otherwise no problems with mail, web, irc, etc.
<Mo-Z> anyone know of a good Howto for xgl on Kubuntu/Ati ?
<jhutchins> linux rocks!
<Mo-Z> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<mena> i have a problem with the lanaguge in kubuntu or with xp ...the problem is when i make a folder on kubuntu  in diffrent languge but not english when i opened xp to see it its appear wrong not as the same i had make on kubuntu .........any idea
<BluesKaj> hey gents, how do get rid of the annoying 'sounds' in kde , for instance when i close a tab in konversation ... I hated the sounds in windows and was able to turn them off . Where do i turn them off in KDE ?
<jhutchins> mena: All I can give you is a hint: codepages
<vk6five> load extra language support in xp??
<Eruantalon> BluesKaj: In systemsettings
<BluesKaj> where in sys/settings ?
<Eruantalon> I am not sure what it is in english but announcements probably
<Lynoure> BluesKaj: Sounds&Multimedia
<vk6five> settings/configure notification
<Lynoure> BluesKaj: and System notifications from there
<Pensacola> I can't get into the gui with nvidia drivers after the kernel upgrade, how to fix this?
<mena> jhutchins, mena
<mena> mean *
<underdog5004> Pensacola, it's a common issue right now. Sit tight while the repo guys add the necessary packages
<Pensacola> ok thx
<surgy> i seem to be having a probelm with efficientcy
<surgy> all of my programs take like 30 seconds to load or more, it takes jedit at least 2 minutes to load, and konversation takes about 3 minutes, any tips?
<vk6five> dq: does n-e-1 know of a lcars theme for kde? or would I be looking more for an lcars WM??
<surgy> im running an amd64 +3200 with 512 mb ram and a geforce4 ti 4200 so these load times are a bit slow i whould think
<vk6five> get more ram?? oops no we're not in #windoze
<surgy> 512mb should be plenty, 512 is twice the minimum
<vk6five> yeah, that was my point.
<surgy> and if i load programs from terminal there load times are quite a bit shorter than if i run them from a link
<surgy> is there a check disk utitlity that i can use to make sure my base filesystem is not damaged?
<di3> surgy: i had the same issue then i tried ubuntu a year ago. i think your hard drive works slow under ubuntu
<di3> try to run hdparm to find out what it's going on
<surgy> di3: its a 7500 rpm western digital sata drive, it should not be slow
<di3> it may use cpu for i/o not dma
<surgy> oh
<mena> stdin, i hade a problem with the languges on Xp and this happening when i make a folser on kubuntu with another languge diffrent form english
<di3> try to run hdparm -i to find out which mode your hard dirve is using
<surgy> hdparm has a bunch of "WARNING DANGEROUS" next to a bunch of the parameters
<surgy> hdparm -i is not a valid parameter it outputs a list of parameters when i use that
<di3> sorry, "sudo hdparm -I /dev/your_hard_drive"
<surgy> i see
<di3> it's not dangerous
<surgy> /dev/sdb:
<surgy>  HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<surgy> /dev/sdb1:
<surgy>  HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<di3> are you sure sdb is your hard drive?
<xenol> hi
<surgy> di3: i only have two, sdb and sda
<xenol> plz is it possibble to strech icons in KDE as in gnome?
<surgy> di3: sdb is the one i chose for installation
<surgy> xenol: open the icon graphic in kate and the resize it
<xenol> plz is it possibble to strech icons in KDE as in gnom
<di3> surgy, try to measure the speed of your disk, run "sudo hdparm -t /dev/sdb"
<surgy> di3: Timing buffered disk reads:  142 MB in  3.02 seconds =  47.01 MB/sec
<surgy> di3: thats not quite sata speeds.......
<di3> why?
<surgy> sata == 100mbps + right?
<di3> i have a 5400 rpm fujitsu, it show 27,89 MB/sec
<surgy> oh ok then im cool
<shinigami> !modprobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surgy> so it seams my hdd is up to speed, what are some other causes of this lag?
<shinigami> hi, can anyone teach me how to modprobe my sound card ?
<di3> no, 100mps is the theoretical interface speed
<xenol> !gfxboot
<ubotu> gfxboot: bootlogo creator for gfxboot compliant boot loaders. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.23-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 364 kB
<di3> surgy, that's interesting, look into your log files, may be you will find the cause
<surgy> di3: sorry i have never looked at my logs before (my linux career is only 1 month old :))
<surgy> how do i do that?
<shinigami> hi, why do i need to modprobe snd-seq everytime i log into my system?
<di3> ok :) go to the console and run "cat /var/log/syslog"
<shinigami> can i let it do it automatically?
<di3> do you see any error messages or warnings?
<nodesert> how can i set dchp configuration?
<surgy> di3: a lot
<surgy> di3: want me to pastebin it for you?
<di3> surgy, ok, i will take a look
<surgy> http://www.pastebin.ca/347915
<angasule> when you execute a game and then it crashes and the screen resolution is wrong, how do you get it back to normal without restarting X?
<tish> perdon la lista de canales despaoles?
<angasule> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<angasule> when you execute a game and it crashes and the screen resolution is wrong, how do you get it back to normal without restarting X? ctrl+alt++ doesn't do anything
<AxlRose> angasule: you know I've been wondering the same thing
<AxlRose> angasule: it really bugs me
<pestilence> jhutchins: so if i wanted my drives to be mounted consistently in a certain place when i plug them in, how do i do that
<pestilence> i tried putting UUID entries in /etc/fstab, but apparently it ignores that
<di3> surgy, it looks like your computer is trying to obtain an ip address from dhcp server but the dhcp server doesn't respond. but i don't think that causes the problem
<di3> so, run "top" in the console
<surgy> di3: isnt that do to the update bug that we have been plagued with?
<di3> it will show you cpu usage on your system
<di3> which bug?
<surgy> adept shows it needs updates all the time even if you update, acts like a succesfull update and then closes and wants the same updates again
<surgy> and at the top most line of "top" im seeing a process popping and leaving switches from "xorg" to "kicker"
<di3> does any process consume a lot of cpu time? when your system runs idle the total cpu usage shouldn't be more than 2-3%
<FFK> hiho
<surgy> actually konsole is eating the most right now at 3.2% and when i switch windows xorg takes 2%
<surgy> looks normal to me
<di3> yes it's ok
<surgy> my total right now is like 5% but im running konversation
<xenol> plz wat do i need to press to see running processes?
<di3> which applications load slow? can you name one?
<surgy> xenol: terminal >> "top"
<jonathan__> what is the command to compile a kernel
<surgy> firefox, jedit, konversation
<surgy> to name a few
<elcuco_> hi all,
<xenol> surgy:  hmm and in x.org?
<jonathan__> what command do i use to compile the kernel
<surgy> xenol: what?
<cuco> hi all
<surgy> cuco: hiyas
<xenol> surgy nvm where can i see the load of my ram? free in konsole?
<cuco> i am getting new updates in adept: the linux-image* issue. is it safe to install now?
<surgy> xenol: open konsole and type: top     it will tell you how much ram each process is takinh
<crusty> hello everybody! there are any equivalent programs to windows move maker for kubuntu 6.10
<di3> ok, then try to launch firefox from the command line and look at the error messages it produces
<surgy> di3: i always get these errors: http://www.pastebin.ca/347935 and thats the only errors firefox gave
<di3> surgy, ok, these errors are normal for ubuntu
<surgy> di3: yeah i heard that before..... but i still dont like the idea for an error to be "normal"
<di3> well, i am running out of ideas :(
<surgy> di3: it kewl, dont sweat it
<jhutchins> crusty: What steps do you need to do?
<di3> surgy, you can get rid of these errors modifying x.org configuration file
<crusty> well.........im starting from noting! all i got are mpg file from my digital camera end oudio files
<surgy> di3: with just a text editor?
<jhutchins> crusty: What do you want for output?
<crusty> im looking for someting lik win move maker
<jhutchins> crusty: I haven't run windows for four years or more.
<coreymon77> hi guys
<surgy> di3: and whats the defualt directory of x.org?
<crusty> aniting that is a small...........i need to send it on internet to a friend
<di3> yes, from konsole run "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<jhutchins> crusty: However, I'm in the midst of a big video project now, so I can probably help you if you tell me what you want to do.
<surgy> di3: and what lines should i remove?
<coreymon77> i suggest that you put the broken dependency thing at the front of the topic
<crusty> ok
<jhutchins> crusty: Do you want to compress it, edit it, transcode it?
<weedar> Does there exist a program to encode videos to Divx (not xvid) for linux?
<di3> the lines describing wacom input devices
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Topic scrolls off on some clients.
<coreymon77> i know
<jhutchins> weedar: Yes.
<coreymon77> but most people dont look at that
<sabayonuser> does anyone here have experience installing beryl on kubuntu?  I want to know how risky that is
<coreymon77> its a very important problem though
<surgy> di3: i can just comment them out right?
<coreymon77> so it should be at the front
<di3> yes
<weedar> jhutchins: next question is of course what this program is? :)
<jhutchins> weedar: ffmpeg or mencoder (mplayer) should do it.
<di3> not forget about Section "ServerLayout"
<jhutchins> weedar: You may want a wrapper like tovid or a GUI like avidemux2.
<weedar> jhutchins: I've tried, but can only seem to encode to xvid with ffmpeg, not sure about mencoder
<crusty> i want to take small video clip from my digital camera and mix it with sound file.......in the vey i like it! i just want to edit my hown move.
<jhutchins> weedar: I've found that if I use a wrapper like tovid, I can get the commands.
<jhutchins> It took several days of experimenting to get what I want.
<weedar> jhutchins: aha, I'll look into it!
<jhutchins> crusty: Probably avidemux or cinellera.
<jhutchins> crusty: You can do it from the command line.
<crusty> ok ill try! thanks a lot
<Falladir> my adept_manager claims that it can't update the kernel headers and kernel image without breaking dependencies
<crusty> im not very good with it
<Falladir> is this a bad thing?
<jhutchins> crusty: weedar: A lot of movies are made with linux these days, so no excuse not to have a totally professional output.
<xenol> where in kde can i turn off that annoying kwallet?
<di3> surgy, if  you are not sure i can check your x.org conf, just pastebin it
<jhutchins> Falladir: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<jhutchins> dang it!
<surgy> di3: i commented all three of the wacom's out, and i still get the errors
<jhutchins> Falladir: https://launchpad.net/bugs/83976
<crusty> iv tryed some.........the main problem is in a vay or another i can do wat i need
<jhutchins> surgy: Did you restart X?
<di3> yes restart your X server
<jhutchins> crusty: I'm currently using avidemux.
<weedar> jhutchins: my problem is that my dvd-recorder is real picky and doesn't seem to support xvid
<jhutchins> weedar: Your recorder or your player?
<surgy> no do i need to restart x to reinitialize xorg.conf?
<jhutchins> surgy: Yes.
<surgy> di3: http://www.pastebin.ca/347946 thats my xorg
<crusty> i have avidemux
<jhutchins> surgy: ctrl-alt-backspace of you're in a hurry.
<elyon225> Could someone recommend a good app to record my desktop to video?  I've tried istanbul, but it throws errors at me that I can't figure out.
<surgy> jhutchins: i prefer a full restart :)
<crusty> it does not let me open any oudio file
<surgy> i will brb
<di3> surgy, you forgot about section "ServerLayout"
<jhutchins> crusty: what format are they again?
<surgy> di3: what? you didnt say anything about server layout
<di3> it still has InputDevice    "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"
<crusty> mp3 and wav
<di3> i said, see above
<weedar> jhutchins: dvd-recorder/player :)
<weedar> the one connected to my tv
<di3> and InputDevice    "cursor" "SendCoreEvents"
<di3> and InputDevice    "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"
<surgy> di3: so comment the entire server layout section? or just those lines?
<jhutchins> weedar: You should look at tovid for mastering the output to DVD.
<di3> just those three lines
<jhutchins> crusty: You may be having codec issues, but avidemux should open those.
<jhutchins> crusty: You can also try Cinelerra (checked the spelling).  It's very polished.
<surgy> di3: and restart x?
<crusty> it should! i know
<jhutchins> crusty: Can you play the files?
<crusty> ill try that
<crusty> yes i can
<jhutchins> crusty: I recommend mplayer
<di3> yes,
<crusty> they are all right
<jhutchins> crusty: What version of avidemux do you have?
<Falladir> jhutchins: so (in very basic terms) the latest kernel upgrade broke ubuntu at some level, so we're waiting for a fix?
<weedar> jhutchins: that will probably what I do if I can't encode to divx, but I see it as a waste when the video-clip is just about 30 minutes
<crusty> avidemux 2.1.2
<khaije1> jhutchins: hey i got it to work, turns out i had the mount options for the filesystem it was on set wrong :-/
<jhutchins> weedar: Well, if your player is picky, mastering a proper DVD is a good way to go, and tovid is a great set of scripts for it.
<crusty> o dont know....iv been editing foll dvd move in the past. and now i can make such silly thing
<jhutchins> khaije1: Yeah, I saw that.
<weedar> jhutchins: ok, thanks :)
<jhutchins> weedar: I like avidemux for transcoding.  It has a lot of capability.
<crusty> the reality is that im relatvly new on kubuntu
<elyon225> Could someone recommend a good app to record my desktop to video?  I've tried istanbul, but it throws errors at me that I can't figure out.
<jhutchins> crusty: If avidemux doesn't work, try cinelerra.
<crusty> im looking for it now
<surgy> di3: thnx
<surgy> kewl no more useless errors for hardware i dont have :)
<crusty> ill let you know........thanks mait
<jhutchins> I have avidemux 2.2.0-0.preview2b.9.2 from PLF.
<khaije1> jhutchins: o ok cool, i've got one more questions, i see both ia32 packages available for java 5 and 6 available. is there a compelling reason to go w/ one or the other?
<surgy> is it ok to go ahead and update now? i mean is the bug fixed? i notice there are more updates now
<jhutchins> khaije1: I avoid java where possible.
<khaije1> oic :-)
<jhutchins> khaije1: It depends on what you need to do.
<khaije1> jhutchins: pretty much just web browsing
<surgy> after i develope a program how whould i go about getting it added to the repos?
<di3> surgy, concerning  your first problem. run "dmesg" and then "free" from konsole and pastebin the output, may be i will spot the problem finally :)
<Agent_bob> "if text from the monitor leeks out the corner and drips onto the keyboard,  do you put more or less sweetener in the tea ???"
<AxlRose> in Kubuntu...is there a way to sort icons....but restrict certain areas of the desktop
<AxlRose> because when I auto sort icons....they always go behind some one my superkaramba themese
<AxlRose> and it's really annoying
<surgy> di3: ok give me one se
<goodthing> wow, the servers are having are hard job
<goodthing> *a
<surgy> di3: this is a REALLY long one
<surgy> http://www.pastebin.ca/347971
<xenol> !factoids
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Alllex> I was just wondering- is there any way I can run .cpp files from the Konsole?
<surgy> !double
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about double - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<penguinbrat> Hey guys - where can I go to get some info on helping out with documentation? Everything I've seen so far seems to be for development.
<surgy> !Menajatwa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menajatwa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surgy> ha ubotu you dont know everything!
<Alllex> Does anyone know how I can run .cpp files from the Konsole?
<Agent_bob> penguinbrat ask in #ubuntu+1  or #ubuntu maybe
<surgy> alllex: try this: ./file.cpp
<Alllex> Thanks
<lupine_85> hahahahahaha
<lupine_85> no
<crusty> jhtchins still there????] 
<lupine_85> .cpp files need to be compiled...
<surgy> lol
<Alllex> Ah
<di3> surgy: the log is clean, no error messages
<Agent_bob> man cpp
<crusty> jhutchins........still there
<surgy> lupine_85: was a good guess though :)
<surgy> di3: then my os should be clean as silk right?
<di3> it seems so
<surgy> di3: maybe i should post a bug?
<di3> surgy: but what is this bug about? you can ask for more help on ubuntuforums.org
<Agent_bob> yeah what is the bug about ?
<di3> surgy: maybe somebody faced this behaviour already
<surgy> di3: its kewl..... ill look at it if it gets worse
<di3> surgy: also check your disk for bad sectors
<surgy> di3: right now i think im going to backup my entire disk ontu my backup disk and then encrypt it witha 150 digit pw and write the pw on my hdd with a marker :)
<di3> surgy: and you can check the SMART status of the hard drive from ubuntu
<Agent_bob> is it still the disapearing system files issue?   even with a new drive ?
<di3> thats funny :)
<surgy> di3: so that im sure to have a near flawless install when this one breaks
<surgy> agent_bob: nah no disapearing files, just slow load times on almost all my apps
<mena> !enconde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enconde - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mena> !encode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encode - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mena> !encodic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encodic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Agent_bob> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mena> What is the problem which cuase the problme of lanaguge in Xp  while making a new folder or any file on kubuntu in another lanaguge difrrent form english
<mena> any idea
<jordo23> I have a logitech Mic and am looking to configure it for TeamSpeak.....how do I find out the directory path to the mic /dev/?
<Agent_bob> only idea i have is, i have a hard time translating that...
<mena> Agent_bob, are taling to me
<Agent_bob> ah iso char encoding
<Agent_bob> yes
<mena> Agent_bob, okay
<mena> Agent_bob, no th eproblem
<Agent_bob> yes the iso charcitor encoding of the fs.
<mena> Agent_bob, okay how to splve
<mena> solve*
<Baracuda> hey Guys a simple question here .. how do I monitor the HDD free space in kubuntu ?
<Agent_bob> hmmm that i don't know.   not after the fs is alteady made....
<Baracuda>  it's alright I'm still newbie and I know it's a silly question ;)
<mena> Agent_bob, ok
<Agent_bob> Baracuda df
<di3> Baracuda: run "df -h" from konsole
<tsdgeos> df -h
<Agent_bob> Baracuda also ksysguard
<Baracuda> thanks guys
<Baracuda> Agent_Bob I'll try and see if I can install ksysguard
<Agent_bob> mena maybe man mount could shed some light on that issue
<Agent_bob> Baracuda it should be installed by default
<mena> Agent_bob, okay i will see it
<Agent_bob> in the menu kde system monitor
<Baracuda>  Bad news :(  I used all the space available in the linux partition :(
<Agent_bob> mena in man mount   search for  iocharset=value
<Agent_bob> Baracuda empty your trash ?
<mena> Agent_bob, ok
<Baracuda> there is only 2 small files in the trash can ... no much help :(
<Agent_bob> Baracuda is your home and the system root on the same partition ?
<Baracuda>  Agent-bob  could I increase the partion in size ?
<Agent_bob> yes that's what i was just working on.
<Baracuda> that would be excellent
<Agent_bob> is home a seperate partition ?
<jordo23> Is there a way to take video of your desktop....like a screenshot but video?
<Agent_bob> and how big is the root partition ?
<Baracuda>  Agent I only have one partion for linux and a small swap partion of course
<adaptr> it's humongous !
<adaptr> jordo23: there is one in the repo, search for it - or perhaps somebdy will remember the name...
<Baracuda> 5gb
<adaptr> that's on the small side, wouldn't you say ?
<Baracuda> I should have allowed more .. but didn't think i'd like Kubuntu this much :)
<Agent_bob> Baracuda ok you can then make some empty unallocated space on the drive and make a home partition then you simply migrate all your home stuff to that new partition and remount it on /home.
<Agent_bob> it's very simple and safe
<Baracuda>  Agent what utility do I use to migrate to the new partion ?
<Agent_bob> you first make it then i'll help you migrate
<Baracuda> do I have to log out and use the kubuntu start up disk to make the new partion ?
<Agent_bob> no just run gparted or qtparted
<Baracuda>  ok
<Baracuda> i'll try
<vb> hello all,
<Agent_bob> if not installed you can use the live cd    you may not be able to install anything while you are in a low disk space condition.
<vb> i hv just created a hamachi vpn connection with my frnd using knoppix
<vb> we r trying to hv a  remote desktop connection
<vb> i can ping him successfully
<adaptr> Agent_bob: moving his /home while he's using it can be tricky... and it'll take at least one potentially dangerous reboot
<vb> how to go abt it ?
<Agent_bob> adaptr wasn't going to move it per'se
<adaptr> vb: t-r-y    t-o   u-s-e   a-l-l    t-h-e   l-e-t-t-e-r-s...
<adaptr> vb: this is not a cellphone, and you're not metered by the character
<vb> apology
<adaptr> no need, that's good enough
<adaptr> (a whole word)
<hatta> people do irc from cellphones these days
<adaptr> yes, they should be taken out and put to sleep
<Agent_bob> copy it then logout drop to console rm the old remount the new and login...   adaptr  unless you know an easier/safer/faster way ?
<adaptr> Agent_bob: an easier one, certainly
<Agent_bob> then i'll watch.
<adaptr> create /home partition, format it, mount it at /mnt/home (mkdir /mnt/home first), then drop out of X, as it locks files in /home, then cp -a /home /mnt/home
<Agent_bob> that's what i said.....
<adaptr> you may want to chmod 755 /mnt/home first, as *that does not happen by default*
<adaptr> you'll end up with a root-owned /home that you cannot access
<Agent_bob> yeah and last but not least own your home...
<adaptr> then edit fstab to add the new partition, and reboot
<adaptr> own your home ?
<Agent_bob> at least we agree on how that all works :)
<Agent_bob> yes    sudo chown `whoami` $HOME -R
<Agent_bob> own your home ^  :)
<adaptr> he should *not* chmod anything inside /home, just mkdir /mnt/home, mount it, then chmod 755 /mnt/home, then copy the old one over
<surgy> owning your own home is a good start..... takes mortgages to get root though
<adaptr> bad, bad idea - he *already* owns it
<adaptr> cp -a copies all permissions
<Agent_bob> never a bad idea to own your home...
<adaptr> better make it as short and painless as possible
<adaptr> so instead of copying over a /home that is by definition correct (he's using it now), you would introduce an action that may screw that up ?
<Agent_bob> no i'm gona watch you.   you done violenteered
<adaptr> I think he's fled...
<Agent_bob> no he's just making a partition.
<coreymon77> wait a sec
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> was the kernel dependency p[roblem fixed?
<Whopper> hm?
* Agent_bob waits one sec.
<Baracuda> can someone tell  me if there is a partitioning application for kde ?
<Baracuda>  I installed gparted but have no idea where to find it :)
<Whopper> qtparted
<Agent_bob> alt+f2 and type; kdesu gparted
<hatta> `which gparted` at the console
<Baracuda> qtparted will show up in kde right ?
<Whopper> yes
<Agent_bob> alt+f2 and type; kdesu gparted
<Baracuda>  ok Agent thanks
<Mena> Agent_bob. sorry i just swicthed form XP plz give the command again
<Mena> from*
<coreymon77> was the error fixed?
<Agent_bob> man mount  ?
<Whopper> http://qtparted.sourceforge.net/
<Mena> yes after that one
<Baracuda>  thanks whopper
<Whopper> np
<Agent_bob> coreymon77 i don't know.
<Agent_bob> Mena i sujested you search for iocharset=  in the man page
<Agent_bob> use / to search
<Mena> ok
<Agent_bob> or ? to search in reverse
<Agent_bob> Mena i know that's not much help.   maybe someone else can give you a lot better answer
<Mena> ok no prob
<Baracuda> Right ..  I have a 16Gb ntfs partion I could use but i does contain data that I have to burn before deleting the ntfs partion and creating a linux ext3/.. partion
<Baracuda> it
<Agent_bob> ok.
<Baracuda> Agent what reliable burning prog should I use ?
<Baracuda>  it's just data I want to burn on dvd
<Mena> !ipv6
<lupine_85> k3b
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Whopper> baracuda: k3b is a very good app
<Agent_bob> well you may have trubble with any burner trying to make and iso file becaues of the full disk condition.  so what ever you use it will have to be 'on the fly'  so burn at a slower than max speed and disable the screen saver first.
<Whopper> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<Agent_bob> and be patient.    :)
<Agent_bob> Baracuda and k3b is installed already ?
<Baracuda> thanks Agent
<Baracuda> let me check
<acemo> where can i find the open source ati drivers?
<Baracuda> yes I do have k3b
<Baracuda> i'll use that then
<Agent_bob> !ati | acemo
<ubotu> acemo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Mena> What is the use of IPV6 ..any idea
<acemo> thats the fglrx drivers..
<Whopper> it is designed to replace ipv4
<ScottK> Mena: Not much at the moment if you can get an IPv4 address, but give it a few years when the IPv4 address space runs out and it'll be different.
<Mena> Scottk, okay
<Agent_bob> let me see... how to find files you don't own....   hmmm; find ./ ! -uid $UID   #that should do it?
<Alumin> Agent_bob: sounds reasonable
<crom> evenin'
<Alumin> I usually just do "." instead of "./" but it should work either way
<Agent_bob> Alumin i have had find puke on me for not following with /  so it's habbit now.
<Cuddles_in_KY> afternoon all. anyone good at setting up printers?
<Alumin> interesting
<Goliath23> Cuddles_in_KY: whats the problem, cuddles?
<darkserver3> gente... hi...
<darkserver3> I,m doing a lab
<Cuddles_in_KY> i'm having some major trouble printing to a networked printer. the -one- windows machine prints to it fine, but none of my linux systems can.
<adaptr> crystal meth, no doubt :)
<Whopper> lol
<Cuddles_in_KY> i try printing a test page, and it gets ''held'' as the status.
<Agent_bob> Cuddles_in_KY no. but i found that if you install dapper and all the updates one of the updates breaks the foomatic database and you can't install any printer.  you have to setup the printer before you install the updates...
<darkserver3> i need a script that can mount a desktop enviroment on a telnet
<darkserver3> conection
<Agent_bob> until they fix that...
<adaptr> darkserver3: so write one, I presume that is teh homework ?
<Cuddles_in_KY> agent_bob, it's set up, just won't print. and i'm on edgy.
<crom> I'm having trouble emptying my 'trash'; actually the trash bin claims it's empty, but there is still 12+Gigs in ~/.local/share/Trash. Am I missing something obvious here?
<darkserver3> nop
<Agent_bob> and i hope they do...
<adaptr> darkserver3: if that *is* homework, I would refuse - telnet is horribly insecure
<Agent_bob> Cuddles_in_KY ok so ignore me.  i was just sayin'
<adaptr> crom: so rm -f it
<darkserver3> well... it's for or computer lab...
<darkserver3> our computer lab...
<Goliath23> Cuddles_in_KY: are you familiar with the command line?
<crom> adaptr: oh yeah. I keep forgetting that one! (oops)
<Cuddles_in_KY> goliath, marginally.
<Goliath23> maybe you can find more information on what went wrong in the cups logs or so?
<Goliath23> in /var/log/ i guess
<adaptr> start by actually configuring cups...
* Agent_bob does   rm -r ~/.local ; touch ~/.local     no more trash problems...
<darkserver3> you knoe...
<Goliath23> I guess message beeing held can have a dozen causes
<Cuddles_in_KY> goliath23, E [09/Feb/2007:16:51:53 -0500]  cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!
<Whopper> bbl
<Agent_bob> but if you do that and then move things to the trash.  don't expect to get them back. they are gondi' man
<nodesert> could  i set dchp configuration on knoppix or usingf console
<Cuddles_in_KY> goliath23, also, 2 new lines. E [09/Feb/2007:16:54:20 -0500]  PID 18564 (/usr/lib/cups/backend/192.168.0.5) stopped with status 22! -and- E [09/Feb/2007:16:54:22 -0500]  PID 18563 (/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip) stopped with status 9!
<Agent_bob> nodesert why yes...
<crom> salute, adaptr ! *tips hat*
<darkserver3> ummm I gonna explain you...
<Goliath23> Cuddles_in_KY: hm, maybe you retry to print the testpage to see what messages actually belong to the printout?
<darkserver3> I need to show my server desktop on telnet
<Agent_bob> please explain me...
<adaptr> darkserver3: using aalib ?
<darkserver3> aalib???
<adaptr> !aalib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aalib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adaptr> he's getting dumber by the day...
<ereminii> hi
<Agent_bob> yah
<adaptr> ho
<ereminii> are any devs here, wanted to report a small  bug :)
<Cuddles_in_KY> goliath23, those last 2 lines are what i get when i try printing a test page. status 22, and status 9.
<Agent_bob> !bug | ereminii
<ubotu> ereminii: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<ereminii> well yeah :)
<ereminii> thought it would be quicker this way i guess i'll do that
<Goliath23> Cuddles_in_KY: in the kde printer setting, cann you select hplip as backend instead of cups? maybe that works better for that printer?
<darkserver3> how can I take my server enviroment, and show then in s console???
<Cuddles_in_KY> goliath23, just got it to accept the test page, but it's printing badly. 8 pages, first page has ''<</ManualFeed false>>setpagedevice'' at the top of it, whole pages 2 - 8 are blank.
<Goliath23> hm, looks like the driver is not the correct one for your printer
<Goliath23> what printer is it?
<Cuddles_in_KY> hp laserjet 4 plus
<Agent_bob> darkserver3 what are you wanting to see ?
<Cuddles_in_KY> goliath23, nevermind. got it.
<Cuddles_in_KY> foomatic+hpijs driver instead of cups driver
<Goliath23> okay, cool
<Cuddles_in_KY> goliath23, thanks for the nudge in the right direction.
<Agent_bob> is  /etc/apt/secring.gpg  supposed to be empty ?
<Mena> How to make programes with exe extention working good after installing wine
<Mena> do i need any another plugin or something else
<Agent_bob> heh is clamav known to be broke in dapper ?
<Agent_bob> freshclam
<Agent_bob> ERROR: Can't open /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log in append mode (check permissions!).
<Agent_bob> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Mena> ok
<ritchiee> Hey guys, I recently upgraded from kubuntu 6.06 (Dapper) to Edgy.  Basically changed /etc/apt/sources.list and ran apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade ; apt-get dist-upgrade.  I then rebooted, and when it boots back up and gets to where the login manager is usually, its a blank black screen.  So I ctrl-alt-f1 out of that to a console and run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, reconfigure it.  Run startx and it works fine, so I reboot again, and the same thing ha
<intelikey> tty24 [root@~]  freshclam
<intelikey> ERROR: Can't open /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log in append mode (check permissions!).
<intelikey> i've chmoded it, i've rm'd it, touched it, fuesr -k 'd it....  it's not a perms issue.
<ritchiee> paste the out put of stat /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log to a pastebin
<intelikey> http://pastebin.ca/348088
<ritchiee> intelikey, what user does freshclam run as?
<intelikey> root
<inteliwasp> i compiled a new program last night, but the exe is not in my path, how do i put a link in my kicker?
<ritchiee> shouldn't freshclam run as its own non-priviliged users?
<intelikey> tty24 [root@~]  freshclam
<intelikey> ERROR: Can't open /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log in append mode (check permissions!).
<intelikey> will that stop this error ?
<ritchiee> possibly
<ritchiee> im not sure
<ritchiee> check google/freshclam docs
<intelikey> looks like it installs with wrong permissions on /var/lib/clamav & /var/log/clamav
<intelikey> that's pretty stuppid imo.  making an app that CAN'T run for root....
<crazy_penguin> Good night!
<inteliwasp> for some readon, xmms will not play anything anymore...
<blue|palm> what is regarded as the best multimedia linux distro?
<intelikey> -u USER, --user USER     Run  as  USER. By default (when started by root) freshclam drops privileges and works as the 'clamav' user.  <<< that explains it. you can't su unless you are root here.
<intelikey> blue|palm in here it's kubuntu in #debian it's debian  in #gentoo it's gentoo in #fedora it's fedora .... get the idea..
<blue|palm> lol
<blue|palm> ok
<blue|palm> so there is no 'general opinion'?
<intelikey> bet ya my dogma can beet your dogma in a dogma fight...  :)
<intelikey> no not really
<blue|palm> oh
<intelikey> and best is all based on openion
<intelikey> and no two of them match exactly.
<blue|palm> i would have thought somebody would have come up with a multimedia orientated linux by now
<jott> it starts on how to define "multimedia" ;)
<intelikey> it's like asking what's the best text editor
<blue|palm> ok... define it as full movie playing support (better than the opensource apps on windows can provide), and of course games
<blue|palm> we need a linux game-dev community :)
<blue|palm> a proper one
<intelikey> depends on what you intend to do with it and also on whom you ask.
<intelikey> build it.
<blue|palm> so what would you 2 reccomend?
<intelikey> i'd recommend you get a dvd player and hook it to your telli
<blue|palm> lol
<blue|palm> I have one of those
<intelikey> :)
<Alumin> blue|palm: http://www.monolithmc.com/
<intelikey> well there ya go then
<Alumin> you want a serious Linux-based multimedia machine, that's what you want
<Skrot-> MythTV is (imho) only good if you've got a tv-card though
<Alumin> that or check out the Ardour project, get their kernel config file and use it to build a multimedia-centered low latency kernel
<intelikey> until tomarrow and someone beets that with this....
<jott> let's start a freevo vs. mythtv vs. vdr flamewar :p
<blue|palm> first tell me what freevo is? like mythtv?
<Skrot-> yes
* intelikey pets his p1 box and switches consoles and watches the avi file in vlc with kernel frame buffering  :)
<Alumin> Skrot-: I think MythTV (and its competitors) definitely have a place as a set-top box, whether you have TV or not
<Alumin> it's nice to be able to use your media collection without having to interact with a computer per se
<Alumin> particularly when your house is being used as a social setting :P
<Skrot-> They're both primarly DVR's (watching and recording TV) and HTPC's (watching and organizing backup movies, playing music, etc) secondly
<Alumin> you can hand your drunk guests a remote and they can figure it out, I sure don't want to get those people to type an mplayer command line :P
<blue|palm> I have one problem with multimedia on linux though... is it possible to get an equivalent to ffdshow (opensource hardware accellerated filters on windows) on linux (or something thats even better). Does it exist?
<Skrot-> Alumin: That's true. But once you're used to the niceness of XBMC (no DVR what so ever) it doesn't look so good :p
<Alumin> XBMC eh...haven't heard of that one
<Skrot-> Xbox Media Center?
<Skrot-> (not made by MS)
<Skrot-> It's a homebrew software for the old xbox
<Alumin> oh
<blue|palm> ffdshow takes poor quality files and boosts their quality hugely, do we have an alternative on linux?
<Alumin> well, if I ever poke myself in the eye and get an Xbox, I guess I'll check it out
<jott> it's like playing james bond 007 on the xbox and get a media center for free :p
<Skrot-> blue|palm: Not sure about the filters.. but ffdshow uses parts of libavcodec which ffmpeg/mplayer also uses
<Skrot-> Alumin: It's the only reason to own a xbox :P
<Alumin> heh
<blue|palm> Skrot: yeah i know... ive been looking into it. But I cant find filters as good as ffdshow on linux :(
<Skrot-> didn't know the filters where that good :)
<blue|palm> Skrot: Neither did I till I got a monitor with a resolution of 1940x1220
<Skrot-> But I've got windows running with ffdshow on a 77" inch 720p projector now.. maybe I'll check it out ;)
<blue|palm> hehe
<blue|palm> you have to fiddle a bit though
<Skrot-> okay :)
<Skrot-> How bad does the source have to be to get a noticable boost in quality?
<blue|palm> once you have it right its awesome
<blue|palm> Skrot: Do you watch anime by any chance? :) or series on your computer?
<Skrot-> Let's take it at #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<blue|palm> hehe
<blue|palm> ok
<pituka> hi, does anyone have a clue what to do when Amarok just wants to start as root??!
<nagyv> you try to start it from the K-menu?
<pituka> yes.
<pituka> but also from console
<nagyv> you mean, even if you just write amarok at the console, it asks for you root password?
<darkserver3> sayonara, gente...!!!
<darkserver3> oyasumi na sae!!!
<nagyv> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<pituka> no, it writes a thousand lines of  messages and ends without a running application
<nagyv> could you paste those messages at pastebin?
<pituka> ok what pastebin do you prefer?
<nagyv> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<|Daisuke_Ido|> did you install amarok from the normal repository, or the 1.4.4 release repository, or did you roll your own?
<pituka_> nagyv: sorry i was disconnected somehow
<pituka_> did you get the url?
<surgy> yes i did actually
<pituka_> i have no idea why it somehow stops working
<pituka_> i guess it has something to do with rights - because i can start amarok as root
<nagyv> pituka_: no
<pituka_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4952/
<nagyv> pituka_: sorry, I won't be able to help you out, but I would try it at #kde too
<pituka_> ok thank you very much for having the look
* pituka_ bows
<surgy> is there a gui version of top?
<surgy> closest thing i see is ksysguard...... i guess im wanting to see percentages of my physicle memory used
<goodthing> surgy: maybe you like atop better?
<JohnFlux> surgy: ksysinfo
<surgy> Command 'ksysinfo' not found.
<animimotus> hello
<JohnFlux> surgy: hmm yeah I've forgotten what it's called heh!
<surgy> lol np
<animimotus> someone can answers me why I have that :
<animimotus> $ dnsdomainname
<animimotus> 168.1.2
<surgy> soo i forgot this is a no ell oh ell room :)
<animimotus> this ip is not valide and not the same than: ifconfig eth1
<specialbuddy> so are kde and gnome working on a windows manager together
<JohnFlux> surgy: gnome system monitor has one :-)
<JohnFlux> specialbuddy: no
<JohnFlux> specialbuddy: there's no need to
<JohnFlux> specialbuddy: you can use the gnome windows manager in kde
<JohnFlux> or vice versa
#kubuntu 2007-02-10
<specialbuddy> I thought they were working together on one
<JohnFlux> quite a few people like to run window managers like 'rat poison' etc in kde
<JohnFlux> or beryl
<surgy> whould you suggest the use of xosview?
<JohnFlux> specialbuddy: nope ;-)
<specialbuddy> ok
<JohnFlux> surgy: if it works for you
<Baracuda> Hey guys
<surgy> HI baracuda!
<specialbuddy> has anyone here used enlightenment?
<Baracuda> hey surgy
<Raven301> yes specialbuddy
<specialbuddy> how do you like it?
<Raven301> It's the only WM :)
<JohnFlux> specialbuddy: why not just install it and try it out
<specialbuddy> I'm just trying to find out of if people like it
<JohnFlux> Raven301: it's more than a WM
<Baracuda> I want to migrate my current linux installation to a new larger partion, should the new partition be ext2 ?
<JohnFlux> Baracuda: ext3 is better
<Baracuda> JohnFlux and ext3 is ok for Root startable partion?
<Raven301> JohnFlux: true
<Raven301> specialbuddy: pm you a screenshot
<JohnFlux> Baracuda: it's recommended :-)
<brent> Can someone help me out with a newbie problem?
<Baracuda> excellent
<JohnFlux> brent: not unless you ask it :-)
<brent> ha :)
<brent> Well, I used to be able to see all the folders in my root
<brent> by now I can only see the icons for Home and Media
<brent> *but
<brent> At least, if I'm not logged in as root
<brent> Not sure about then.
<brent> I can still acess the ones I have bookmarked, but I just can't see them to get to them through the GUI
<specialbuddy> Raven301, actually I'm trying to watch the avi from the site and I can't watch it in firefox.  How do I get vids to work in firefox?
<JohnFlux> brent:  :-)
<JohnFlux> brent: there's a hidden file in /
<JohnFlux> brent: i think it's called .hidden
<blueyed> Hi. Recently I have problems with the hibernation from KDE in Feisty. The new logout menu does nothing if I click "Hibernate" or "Standby".
<JohnFlux> brent: it's done on purpose
<blueyed> Manually calling /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh fails. This looks like a kernel problem however.
<JohnFlux> brent: just as an experiment
<brent> Ok
<brent> So is it something that is easy to change over?
<JohnFlux> brent: we decided that it made people panic, so we've taken out that feature in the next version :-)
<brent> haha
<JohnFlux> brent: just edit  /.hidden
<JohnFlux> or even delete the file
<brent> Well, I didn't mpanic, but I was rather confused
<Baracuda> Ok Now partition has been created and is formatting .. how do I go about migrating my current kubuntu partition onto the new partion ??
<brent> Ok, so I just remove anything from this file that I don't want hidden anymore?
<Baracuda> I appreciate help as this is a sensitive task ..
<sparr> my apps are responding very very slowly due to paging (swap file usage)...  how can i find out which app is responsible for it?
<JohnFlux> Baracuda: cp -ax /mnt/old  /
<JohnFlux> Baracuda: or equivalent
<JohnFlux> sparr: ksysguard will tell you how much memory apps are using at the moment
<sparr> JohnFlux: that doesnt help, i have many apps using a lot of memory
<Baracuda> JohnFlux  bare in mind I am a newbie and this is my first successful linux installtion..  are you saying to me that if I enter that command in the terminal it will migrate all my current installtion onto the target  partition ?
<adaptr> "bare in mind" ? iiiiew
<adaptr> thanks, I'll pass
<mcneal> hi
<Tm_T> andre^off: PING!
<mcneal> can someone tel me what is the standard root pw?
<JohnFlux> Baracuda: right.  also  mkdir /proc /sys /dev      and you'll also have to fix   /etc/fstab  and /boot/grub/menu.lst   and run update-grub
<Tm_T> mcneal: There's no such thing.
<JohnFlux> Baracuda: a bit of work to do :/
<adaptr> mcneal: you're joking, right ?
<mcneal> not joke
<mcneal> on the install
<JohnFlux> Baracuda: you know, it might be easier to just install kubuntu from cd again
<JohnFlux> Baracuda: then just copy across /etc  and /home   once it's installed
<mcneal> have i see nothing to set a root pw
<Baracuda>  yeah I think you're right ! I don't want to end up with a bad installation :)
<Tm_T> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<JohnFlux> !root
<JohnFlux> doh
<Tm_T> JohnFlux: Ha!
<intelikey> JohnFlux ?
<JohnFlux> mcneal: there's no root password :-)
<Lars_G_> mcneal: ubuntu relies on sudo not su
<JohnFlux> Baracuda: follow me?
<mcneal> for the kdesu adept_updater he need a pw
<Lars_G_> mcneal: so you use your main (admin) user's password while doing "sudo" for administrative tasks
<JohnFlux> mcneal: type in your own password :-)
<Lars_G_> mcneal: again, it's your user's password since it's a sudo
<mcneal> ahh okay
<mcneal> it work
<mcneal> lol
<mcneal> >.<
<intelikey> Baracuda did you get your data backed up ?
<mcneal> thanks
<Baracuda>  yes JohnFlux ..  I realise it's gonna be a bit more complicated than I initially thought, it's best to install a fresh  kubuntu  I think
<Baracuda> intelikey    No I didn't
<Lars_G_> sigh why is there no colloquy in linux? no irc client satisfies me %100
<intelikey> Baracuda hmmm trubble burning cd's ?
<Baracuda> intelikey .. oh you mean the data on the old partion .. yes it's all burned on dvdr's now ;)
<Baracuda>   I thought you're talking about the current installation
<intelikey> ah good and you made a new linux partition out of it ?
<Baracuda>  I now have a clean 25gb partion to use for Kubuntu
<JohnFlux> Baracuda: it's the same problem that you get with trying to move windows as well
<Baracuda> yes I have made an ext3 new partion
<JohnFlux> Baracuda: you have to let the boot loader know the new position of everything
<JohnFlux> Baracuda: is it on the same hard disk?
<Baracuda> johnFlux  I would never dare to move windows...it's not a good idea
<intelikey> Baracuda ok do you want to make that the new home or move the full install to there ?
<JohnFlux> Baracuda: exactly ;-)
<JohnFlux> Baracuda: can't you just enlarge the size of the partition instead?
<JohnFlux> Baracuda: if the empty space is next to the current partition
<Baracuda>  Johnflux  does that mean editing some boot txt file ?
* intelikey wonders why JohnFlux is trying so hard to stop this ?
<dennister> hi all...need some networking help...have two mobo-onboard nics, had disabled one in bios, but have now re-enabled it and it's still not detected
<dennister> hi intelikey :)
<JohnFlux> intelikey: hmm?
<intelikey> dennister :)
<JohnFlux> intelikey: stop what?  do you know a easy way to migrate ?
<JohnFlux> Baracuda: you wouldn't have to change anything
<Baracuda>  intelikey .. the problem I had was that the current partition was too small so I decided to create a bigger partition... but if there is a way to extend the partion that would be much easier
<Jinho> hi
<intelikey> JohnFlux i told Baracuda that i would help him migrate his home to a new partition
<JohnFlux> Baracuda: you can only extend the partition if the free space is next to it on the disk
<intelikey> Baracuda yes i am the one that told you that.   (agent_bob)
<Baracuda> John hold on I check ... as I have 2 hdd on the PC
<Jinho> I just tried installing the nvidia drivers and now all I get is the Kubuntu startup screen but nothing's loading underneath...is this normal and should I wait or is this a sign that something's screwed up?
<JohnFlux> Baracuda: you can do that by booting off of a kubuntu cd, then there should be a disk partitioning software on there - qparted  i think
<intelikey> besides it's not that hard to move the whole system to a new partition on the same drive...
<Baracuda> yeah I have qparted running now .... the partions are hda1 and hda2  I think they are on the same disk
<Baracuda> so moving from hda1 to hda2
<intelikey> or the other way...  depends on which is which.
<intelikey> mount | grep hda
<Baracuda> intelikey I don't mind which way as long as I don't have to hunt again for all the drivers .. etc :)
<intelikey> Baracuda ok do this   " mount | grep hda "   in a konsole
<intelikey> what it displays show me
<intelikey> should only be one line.  maybe two
<Baracuda> /dev/hda1 on / type ext2 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<Baracuda> /dev/hda3 on /media/hda3 type ntfs (rw,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46)
<intelikey> ok so we are moving from hda1 to hda2  not a problem.
<Baracuda> yep
<intelikey> Baracuda in the console do this   " sudo umount /media/* "
<intelikey> err konsole  ^
<Baracuda> yep
<Baracuda> all not mounted now
<intelikey> ok Baracuda   sudo mkdir /migrate
<Baracuda> done
<dennister> is there a reason why my second onboard-nic (eth1) isn't being detected with the new 6.10.17-11 kernel? It was detected with the 6.10.17.10 kernel, but wanted to be the default, and I wanted eth0 to be the default
<intelikey> Baracuda sudo mount /dev/hda2 /migrate
<Baracuda> yep
<Baracuda> done
<Minataku> !seen genii
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen genii - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Hm... bot used to have that
<dennister> Minataku: why do you want genii?
<word> hmm...is their a special channel for talking about feisty / bugs?
<Minataku> dennister: Because I haven't seen him in a couple days
<dennister> I mean, I want him, too, good guy...I talked to him on the phone yesterday, apparently he was here in the channel the day b4
<Minataku> Ah
<intelikey> Baracuda for Q in /* ;do echo "$Q" | grep migrate || sudo cp -a $Q /migrate ;done
<intelikey> Baracuda that's all one string ^
<dennister> he'd be the perfect guy for me to get some tech support from :)
<Minataku> He was gonna send me some Sun stuff his company was gonna throw away
<Baracuda> ok
<dennister> ah, yes, well, it was still in the office as of yesterday....i'm sure he hasn't forgotten
<Minataku> Cool
<intelikey> Baracuda that will take a little while.
<dennister> I really need some networking help :( gotta get my second nic working so I can coonfigure my new dsl modem
<Baracuda> intelikey there is a syntax error
<intelikey> oh...
<Baracuda> let me be clear   I start from    for.............. to done  ??
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> with the ; and " marks  and the pipe | chars
<rEvolution27> I know this is not the best place to ask it but, I want to learn c++, specifically to code a specialized search engine, how can I learn this?
<Baracuda> ok .. seem to be a bit of a problem   i'm getting this
<Baracuda> cp: cannot open `/proc/acpi/event' for reading: Device or resource busy
<Baracuda> cp: reading `/proc/sys/net/ipv6/route/flush': Operation not permitted
<Baracuda> cp: reading `/proc/sys/net/ipv4/route/flush': Operation not permitted
<Baracuda> cp: reading `/proc/sysrq-trigger': Invalid argument
<Baracuda> cp: cannot open `/proc/kcore' for reading: Operation not permitted
<dennister> rEvolution27: that's a huge project and learning curve...do u program in other languages?
<Baracuda> maybe I should close some applications or be in root ?
<intelikey> Baracuda hmm yeah i guess i should have had you umount proc first.
<intelikey> Baracuda sudo umount /proc then run it.
<intelikey> or proc and sys ?
<Baracuda> done
<intelikey> yeah sys is ok but it's be better if it wasn't mounted.
<gan|y|med> hello
<Baracuda> no messages given just moved to next line .. maybe it's unmounted
<dennister> hey rexbron :)
<intelikey> Baracuda ok did you run the long string  for...done  yet ?
* intelikey notes that the up arrow makes that easy.
<intelikey> Baracuda ?
<Baracuda> i'll run it again
<intelikey> wait
<intelikey> sudo umount /sys
<jott> why do you want to move the stuff and not just resize hda1 if i may ask?
<gan|y|med> i am sorry, but ##php is overcrowded. so i'll try it here. does anybody know how to find a specific string sequence within a string with php (i.e. the function)?
<Baracuda> done
<intelikey> Baracuda up arrow to the   for...done   and run it.
<Baracuda> cp: cannot create fifo `/migrate/dev/xconsole': File exists
<Baracuda> cp: cannot create fifo `/migrate/dev/initctl': File exists
<Baracuda> cp: cannot create fifo `/migrate/dev/.static/dev/initctl': File exists
<Baracuda> cp: cannot create fifo `/migrate/dev/.static/dev/xconsole': File exists
<Baracuda> cp: cannot create fifo `/migrate/dev/.initramfs/usplash_fifo': File exists
<rEvolution27> dennister: srry i was away.. No, i don't really program in other languages... I can do procedural but not OOP right now
<intelikey> that's no big deal.  ignore those.
<intelikey> that just means that the copy was successful the first time.
<Baracuda> ok
<intelikey> but it should still be running ?
<Sanne> hi
<Baracuda> nope those were the end of messages
<intelikey> Baracuda it is still copying  isn't it?
<Baracuda> it's not copying
<skarface> anyone know why kde might not be seeing my ipod anymore? it works fine on other machines and usb drives automount fine.
<intelikey> returned to bash prompt already ?
<intelikey> Baracuda ^ ?
<Baracuda> yep
<intelikey> what's the last line it spit out ?
<Baracuda>  the only messages I got were those up and it stopped
<Baracuda> cp: cannot open `/proc/kcore' for reading: Operation not permitted
<vlt|home> Hello. I have installed Kubuntu Edgy. Is there any font available containing all of the current assigned Unicode chars?
<intelikey> ok proc is still mounted.
<intelikey> Baracuda ummmm i'll ammend the command to exclude proc and sys give me a sec.
<Baracuda> ok
<intelikey> Baracuda for Q in $(ls -1 | grep -v proc |grep -v migrate | grep -v sys | grep -v dev ) ;do sudo cp -a $Q /migrate ;done
<dennister> vlt|home: not that I know of, but then again, I've never tried to check that out
<Baracuda> done
<dennister> that's pretty much a specialty area...unicode fonts & characters
<Baracuda> I think terminal stopped responding I am just getting the square dot .. and after the command it moves to the next line..  should I open another terminal window ?
<intelikey> Baracuda would you believe me if i said i typoed that one.
<Baracuda> I believe you:)
<intelikey> Baracuda rm -r /migrate/* ;for Q in $(ls -1 / | grep -v proc |grep -v migrate | grep -v sys | grep -v dev ) ;do sudo cp -a $Q /migrate ;done
<intelikey> one stinking /  and the whole thing falls apart....
<intelikey> heh  no blood no foul
<vlt|home> dennister: I'm just realizing this. KDE even fails to let me enter an arbitrary char in any app like Konqueror or kate (without using point&clicky kcharselect) ...
<Baracuda> intelikey is it ok to open a new terminal window ?
<Baracuda> I mean a new session
<intelikey> sure
<Baracuda>  ok
<Baracuda> i'll enter that in the new window
<intelikey> sudo the rm
<dennister> ru trying to get another language installed? or trying to translate into another language?
* intelikey is trying to cover his butt on that one....
<vlt|home> dennister: no, I just want to write text strings containing chars that are not present on my 105 char keyboard in an application like a Konqueror textarea or simply kate.
<vlt|home> dennister: (And I want to type them quickly, not select with a mouse pointer.)
<Baracuda> cp: cannot stat `bin': No such file or directory
<intelikey> Baracuda tell me it's working... ?
<Baracuda> cp: cannot stat `boot': No such file or directory
<Baracuda> cp: cannot stat `cdrom': No such file or directory
<Baracuda> cp: cannot stat `etc': No such file or directory
<dennister> <------well, there are other keyboard interfaces, for other languages...but sorry, I don't know anything about that beyond the fact that they are available
<Baracuda> cp: cannot stat `home': No such file or directory
<intelikey> ok.
<Baracuda> cp: cannot stat `initrd': No such file or directory
<Baracuda> cp: cannot stat `initrd.img': No such file or directory
<Baracuda> cp: cannot stat `initrd.img.old': No such file or directory
<Baracuda> cp: cannot stat `lib': No such file or directory
<Baracuda> cp: cannot stat `lost+found': No such file or directory
<Baracuda> cp: cannot stat `media': No such file or directory
<intelikey> Baracuda for Q in $(ls -1 / | grep -v proc |grep -v migrate | grep -v sys | grep -v dev ) ;do sudo cp -a /$Q /migrate ;done
<Baracuda> cp: cannot stat `mnt': No such file or directory
<Baracuda> cp: cannot stat `opt': No such file or directory
<intelikey> next time one line will do.
<Baracuda> cp: cannot stat `root': No such file or directory
<dennister> <-------taking a break now...back in 10 minutes
<Baracuda> cp: cannot stat `sbin': No such file or directory
<Baracuda> cp: cannot stat `srv': No such file or directory
<Baracuda> cp: cannot stat `tmp': No such file or directory
<Baracuda> cp: cannot stat `usr': No such file or directory
<Baracuda> cp: cannot stat `var': No such file or directory
<Baracuda> cp: cannot stat `vmlinuz': No such file or directory
<Baracuda> cp: cannot stat `vmlinuz.old': No such file or directory
<Baracuda> oops sorry guys for the flood :(
<intelikey> and you wont get kicked out of the channel.
<intelikey> Baracuda for Q in $(ls -1 / | grep -v proc |grep -v migrate | grep -v sys | grep -v dev ) ;do sudo cp -a /$Q /migrate ;done
<Baracuda> still no response to the command
<Baracuda> hold on .. it is copying
<Baracuda>  i can see the hdd working hard
<intelikey> sorry for the typos eariler.   some times you get good help some times you get me...
<Baracuda> you're  a great help intelikey .. I am grateful :)
<intelikey> if it wasn't so late maybe i wouldn't be so incohearant
<intelikey> anyway tell me when that finishes.
<Baracuda> he he  yeah I know what you mean... usually I turn into a zombie after 11 pm ;)
<Baracuda> i will
<Baracuda> it's a total of 5Gb .. so I hope it won't be too long
<Baracuda> Intelikey it stopped copying now
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> I have just installed the 1.4.5 Kubuntu Version of amaroK, but the DAAP Server doesn't seem to work
<Flosoft> any idea?
<intelikey> Baracuda have a look in /migrate and see if it looks like /
<Alumin> Flosoft: did you add it as a "media device"?
<Baracuda> ok
<dennister> anyone know anything about modconf?
<Alumin> Flosoft: bear in mind, you won't be able to see iTunes 7 clients
<intelikey> Baracuda check a few subdirs too
<Flosoft> yes .. I added the media device
<Flosoft> ok ... so iTunes 7 can't see it
<Alumin> incorrect
<Baracuda> it has a lot of folders ..there
<intelikey> same as /  or not ?
<Alumin> it can't see iTunes 7 :)
<Flosoft> but when I try to add 10.0.0.1 (The Server's Adress) in Amarok, it says connection refused
<Flosoft> ow
<Alumin> AmaroK doesn't have a DAAP _server_, only a _client_
<Flosoft> but iTunes can see it?
<Flosoft> Alumin: I was told that 1.4.5 should have a server integrated
<Alumin> I think
<Baracuda> Same as ....
<Alumin> I'm actually not sure about that
<Flosoft> that is why there is a Share My Music button no?
<Alumin> I know I had to use mt-daapd with mine, but I think mine's 1.4.4
<Baracuda>  intelikey it should be identical to which location ?
<Alumin> oh...I don't have a button like that
<Alumin> ok, you probably do have a server then...and yes iTunes 7 will be able to use your music
<Alumin> but not the other way around
<Flosoft> well ... but it doesn't seem to work
<intelikey> Baracuda / and /migrate   should be the same.
<Baracuda>  ahh ok
<Alumin> Flosoft: do you have any non-iTunes 7 DAAP clients on the LAN to test with?
<Flosoft> eh no
<Alumin> another amarok perhaps, or a banshee, or iTunes 6.x
<Flosoft> are there any good daap clients for Win?
<Alumin> there's one called getitdone I think
<Flosoft> lemme check
<intelikey> Baracuda you can do   df -h  and see if   hda1 and hda2 have the same disk usage
<Baracuda>  looks same except for mnt
<JosefK> hey, just wondering if anyone's managed to enable PostgreSQL support in Kexi?
<Baracuda>  ok
<Flosoft> hmm ... nothing found under getitdone
<Alumin> Flosoft: well, if you can get them to change clients...just get them to use iTunes 6.x
<Alumin> that'll solve the interoperability problem
<Flosoft> well ... I just need the DAAP Server
<Flosoft> not more
<Baracuda> 4.6  to 4.7
<Flosoft> and the server should run on amarok
<Alumin> if you only need a DAAP server, use mt-daaapd
<Baracuda> I am not sure I'm able to interpret all this .. but I am prepared to take the chance
<Alumin> mt-daapd rather
<elyon225> Could someone please tell me how to eject my CD drives?  I've pressed the eject button AND chosen "Eject" from right-clicking the icon...  nothing.
<intelikey> Baracuda ok and hda2 is bigger ?
<Baracuda>  yeah
<Flosoft> well ... I want amaroK to be the server
<Alumin> elyon225: probably need to umount them first
<intelikey> ok
<Flosoft> I installed banshee too, but I don't like it as much
<elyon225> Alumin: So I'm going to be stuck having to do that every time??
<intelikey> Baracuda do this   sudo rm -fr /migrate/proc/*
<Alumin> elyon225: how did you mount it in the first place?
<intelikey> that's where a big chunk of that is.
<elyon225> Alumin: It auto mounts.
<Alumin> but yes, in principle you can't eject mounted partitions
<elyon225> Alumin: But now, trying to umount it, it's telling me that only another user can do that? lol
<Alumin> theoretically whatever auto-mounted it should auto-unmounted
<Baracuda> done
<intelikey> Baracuda is /migrate/proc now empty ?
<Alumin> do you have any shells cd-ed into a directory on that partition?
<intelikey> should be an empty dir
<Alumin> and/or other open files on it?
<Baracuda> it just moved to the next line
<elyon225> Alumin: No.  Just logged in, tried to eject and it doesn't work.
<Alumin> if the KDE mount subsystem mounted it, right-click eject should work...unless it can't unmount it for some reason
<intelikey> Baracuda good.  in linux no error generally means no error
<Alumin> elyon225: do you know what the device name of your cdrom is?  /dev/hda etc
<elyon225> Alumin: Yes... hdc and hdd (two drives)
<Baracuda>  it's not empty
<Alumin> elyon225: cool...do you get anything with "lsof /dev/hdc" or "lsof /dev/hdd"?
<intelikey> Baracuda Baracuda what's in it ?
<elyon225> Alumin: Nothing.
<Alumin> hmm
<Alumin> still won't eject?
<elyon225> nope
<Baracuda> some folders and files
<Alumin> try typing "ejecct" at the console
<Alumin> eject rather
<Baracuda>  about 20 in total
<elyon225> Alumin: Again says that a different user must do that.
<intelikey> Baracuda ok.   sudo rm -fr /migrate/proc/.???*
<Alumin> "a different user" or "root"?
<elyon225> Alumin: The owner is root, so I don't know why it gives that power to another user alone.
<Alumin> just out of curiosity, can you manually unmount it as root?
<Alumin> or do you get an error
<elyon225> Alumin: Nope... no errors.
* intelikey is trying to remember anything in ram that would be hard to rm if cp'd to disk.....
<Baracuda> now it has more files
<dennister> back in a few after i verify that I enabled second nic in bios
<elyon225> Alumin: Now of course I was able to eject it.... but I'd prefer not to have to manually sudo umount everytime.
<intelikey> Baracuda you are looking in /migrate/proc/  not in /proc arent you ?
<Alumin> elyon225: yeah I hear ya
<Alumin> elyon225: not sure what to say though, it doesn't do that on mine
<Alumin> without any error output I'm not sure where to tell you to look
<elyon225> Alumin: Obviously, it would make more sense to simply be able to press the eject button on the drive itself.
<Baracuda> ooops
<Baracuda>  i was looking in proc
<Baracuda>  migrate proc isn't there
<Flosoft> Alumin: ok ... I installed get it together ... a daap client, but I can't see amarok
<Alumin> elyon225: yeah, the hardware eject button is never going to work unless the partition(s) involved are already unmounted
<vbgunz> can anyone launch khotkeys from konsole?
<Flosoft> the daap server seems not to work
<Alumin> however...the right-click menu in KDE should be able to manage the unmount process
<vbgunz> is khotkeys bugged and is this confirmed?
<intelikey> Baracuda ok   sudo mkdir /migrate/proc
<Baracuda> ok
<Baracuda> done
<intelikey> Baracuda  sed 's/hda1/hda2/g' /boot/grub/menu.lst | grep -v '#'    and pastebin the output.
<elyon225> Alumin: And NOW... right clicking on the other drive doesn't even give me the OPTION to eject it.
<Alumin> elyon225: my best advice is to find someone who knows more about KDE than I do (perhaps in #kde) and ask them for the actual command line being executed when you do the right-click eject
<intelikey> Baracuda pastebin not an irc flood please.
<Alumin> then run that in konsole and see what/if you get an error
<elyon225> I hate this... something that worked yesterday won't work today... makes no sense.
<pgdown> you're trying to eject your cddrive
<pgdown> ?
<elyon225> pgdown: Yes.
<intelikey> or may only be two or three lines.
<pgdown> open terminal and enter
<elyon225> pgdown: I can only umount it as root (because doing so without sudo tells me that only another user can do that)
<pgdown> eject /dev/hdx
<pgdown> x being your letter
<elyon225> pgdown: Can't.
<Alumin> pgdown: we've already been through that :)
<Baracuda> sorry
<elyon225> pgdown: Gives the error I just mentioned :)
<pgdown> whoops
<Flosoft> any idea why the DAAP server doesn't work?
<Alumin> Flosoft: not me, I haven't used the AmaroK one (only mt-daapd)
<intelikey> !paste | Baracuda
<ubotu> Baracuda: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sleepy745> Whats a good IRC client besides Konversation?
<Alumin> sleepy745: define good
<elyon225> sleepy745: xchat is pretty decent.
<Alumin> there are eleventy billion IRC clients besides Konversation :p
<elyon225> sleepy745: Doesn't get much better than Konversation, though.
<intelikey> sleepy745 depends on what you like.   i use bitchx  some like irssi (ubuntu default)  some only go for gui apps....
<Alumin> I just started using KVirc today, I kinda like it
<Alumin> very UI-heavy
<Baracuda> mainly no directories exist intelikey
<Baracuda>  I osn't upset the bot again by pasting :)
<pgdown> sleepy745: irssi & bitchx - commandline irc
<intelikey> excuse me ?
<Baracuda> do you want me to paste the result
<sleepy745> ok
<intelikey> Baracuda    sed 's/hda1/hda2/g' /boot/grub/menu.lst | grep -v '#'
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> i want to confirm that that command will work for your setup.
<intelikey> so i need the results befor i give you the last half of that string.
<Baracuda>   sed 's/hda1/hda2/g' /boot/grub/menu.lst | grep -v '#'
<Baracuda> sorry
<Baracuda>  wrong paste
<intelikey> yes and don't flood
<intelikey> use a pastebin if it's long
<Baracuda> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-27-386
<Baracuda> root            (hd0,0)
<Baracuda> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-27-386 root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash
<Baracuda> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-27-386
<Baracuda> savedefault
<Baracuda> boot
<Baracuda> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-27-386 (recovery mode)
<Baracuda> root            (hd0,0)
<Baracuda> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-27-386 root=/dev/hda2 ro single
<Baracuda> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-27-386
<Baracuda> boot
<Baracuda> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-26-386
<Baracuda> root            (hd0,0)
<Baracuda> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386 root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash
<Baracuda> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-26-386
<Baracuda> savedefault
<Baracuda> boot
<Baracuda> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-26-386 (recovery mode)
<Baracuda> root            (hd0,0)
<Baracuda> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386 root=/dev/hda2 ro single
* intelikey wonders what pare of NO Baracuda doesn't understand....
<Baracuda> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-26-386
<Baracuda> boot
<Baracuda> title           Ubuntu, memtest86+
<Baracuda> root            (hd0,0)
<Baracuda> kernel          /boot/memtest86+.bin
<Baracuda> boot
<Baracuda> title           Other operating systems:
<Baracuda> root
<Baracuda> title           Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<Baracuda> root            (hd1,0)
<Baracuda> savedefault
<Baracuda> makeactive
<Baracuda> map             (hd0) (hd1)
<Baracuda> map             (hd1) (hd0)
<Baracuda> chainloader     +1
<Alumin> Baracuda: long = "more than 2-3 lines"
<Baracuda> I hope the bot doesn't kick me now :)
<goodthing> pastebin....
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* Baracuda was kicked off #kubuntu by LjL (no but i will)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Tm_T> LjL: I wanted to do that. :(
<elias_> how can I set the HZ value in my kernel?
<LjL> Tm_T: i wouldn't have noticed anything if he didn't use the word "kick", which unfortunately for him, is one of my highlights..
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> elias_: HZ value?
<elias_> the tick of the kernel
<elias_> default 250 hz
<Tm_T> Err?
<rotman> I seem to be having a problem with skype on kubuntu. During a conversation after about 5-10 minutes no sound is passed from the mic to skype anymore, yet other applications can still access the microphone.
<dennister> ok, turns out second nic wasn't enabled; it is now, but I'm totally stumped...anyone have some time to help me now?
<dennister> i'm trying to migrate from being a cable broadband user to a dsl broadband user, and am all mixed up :(
* intelikey hates that baracuda is about three commands from being finished and is gone away to pout
<dennister> awwwwwwwww
<dennister> but hey, perhaps u could help me in the meantime? :P
<intelikey> dennister i would but networking is out of my reach.
* intelikey is too short to reach it..
<dennister> ok...np, haven't been bugging u cause you seemed busy
<Blacken> Hey there. I just tried to install the rageircd package and it broke. Now I can't remove it. How do I get rid of the bloody thing?
<dennister> at least i've got both nics recognized :)
<dennister> rexbron: u gonna stay for awhile this time?
<intelikey> well i was.   the guy was getting along really well.   just doesn't understand the concept of a pastebin != paste in channel.
<MrBallZ> hi ... anyone know of any application or dock icon for the Tor Onion network ???
<Baracuda> thanks for you help intelikey .. I think the easiest way is to do a clean install.. I took already too much of your time.. and manageed to upset the bot too :(
<Baracuda>  thanks for your help mate
<dennister> Baracuda: wait!
<intelikey> Baracuda don't leave.
<dennister> intelikey was saying u were 3 keystrokes away from being finished!
<mariano_> hi
<mariano_> :)
<pgdown> hi
<Baracuda> Nighe everyone
<intelikey> Baracuda did you read your pm ?
<dennister> <-------is going to cream her butter now, and hopefully try out her new gas stove
<Baracuda> ok dennister
<intelikey> Baracuda if you will give me just a second i'll drop you two commands to get that new system to boot
<Baracuda>  yeah I did .. to do with the pasting
<intelikey> yes
<Baracuda>  ok
<premier_> how do I determine if fglrx is using 3d acceleration?
<pgdown> fglrxinfo
<Blacken> fglrxinfo | grep direct
<Blacken> er, wait, wrong question. :p
<Baracuda> I don't know even where the paste bin is
<pgdown> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<premier_> Blacken: I only get 4 lines.  How can I enable 3d acceleration?
<rexbron> dennister: being mobile, things come and go
<Blacken> premier_: No idea offhand.
<intelikey> Baracuda  sed 's/hd0,0/hd0,1/g' /boot/grub/menu.lst | sudo tee /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Baracuda> ok
<Baracuda> right .. what do I do with the output ?
<intelikey> nothing.
<intelikey> it wrote the file for you.
<Baracuda> don't worry I won't paste :)
<intelikey> but i do need the output of two commands   1. cat /etc/fstab      2. blkid
<intelikey> can you pastebin those please
<intelikey> they shouldn't be very long  but it's more than enough to call it a flood in here.
<Baracuda>  tell me again how I pastbin ?
<intelikey> open a web browser   and go to    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Baracuda> ok
<pgdown> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> scroll down and you'll see where to 'paste' the text into the pastebin.
<premier_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<premier_> !3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Baracuda> ok i sent a trial paste
<premier_> !ati 3d
<test34> I can't get my screen save to change, whatever I use, it stays on the large white X screen save ... any idea what is going on ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati 3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Baracuda>  tell me if I got the idea
<test34> screen save -> screen saver..
<intelikey> Baracuda ok you need to look on the page and get the url it shows and give it to us
<intelikey> without the address (rul)  we don't know where your pastebin is.
<intelikey> it will look something like   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34245
<intelikey> note that i gave a bogus number there  ^
<intelikey> Baracuda ?
<Baracuda> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4980/
<intelikey> there ya go
<txwikinger> in which directory are the system wide menus for KDE ?
<intelikey> ok that part looks good and i don't need the other. Baracuda
<intelikey> Baracuda give me just a sec.
<Baracuda> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4981/
<Mena> stdin,
<Mena> hi all
<specialbuddy> how to I get back to my desktop while playing a full screen game?
<intelikey> Baracuda grep -v hda2 /etc/fstab | sed 's/hda1/hda2/' | sudo tee /migrate/etc/fstab
<Mena> intelikey, hi i have a aproblem with the encoding bettwen kubuntu and Xp
<Baracuda> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4982/
<Mena> intelikey, mean when i make a folder its name in languge like arabic  and after that when i open my Xp i found that its name un readable
<Mena> ontelikey, any idea
<Mena> in*
<intelikey> Mena still that same issue ?    i wish i could help...   you might describe the problem in ##linux
<Mena> intelikey, ok
<intelikey> Baracuda very good.
<intelikey> Baracuda you can now reboot into the large partition.
<Baracuda> is this all ?
<specialbuddy> how do I go back to my desktop while I'm playing a full screen game?
<intelikey> Baracuda yes    unless you want to blank the old 5g partition  then you will need to reinstall grub  but that's like one command.
<pgdown> specialbuddy: escape?
<Baracuda> I think it's best to keep the old partition just in case
<intelikey> Baracuda i would until you are satisfied with things.
<Baracuda>  so in the boot menu I should see an additional boot option
<intelikey> nope it will just boot to the new partition
<Baracuda>  ok ..so it will be top of the list
<intelikey> yep
<Baracuda>  ok then wish me luck :)
<intelikey> tre bon chance
<specialbuddy> well it's ctrl+esc on windows but what is it for ubuntu
<Baracuda>  and thanks for you help Intelikey .. i'll be back to tell you all is well I hope
<Baracuda>  cheers
<intelikey> me too
<Mena> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<intelikey> specialbuddy alt+tab ?
<specialbuddy> no
<specialbuddy> that doesn't work
<intelikey> ctrl+alt+f1  &&  alt+f7   ?
<specialbuddy> I will have to try them
* intelikey can stab in the dark with the best of them...
<intelikey> specialbuddy  ctrl+alt+f1  &&  alt+f7    means one then the other.   the first will drop you into a console   the second will take you to the console where xorg lives  (aka the gui)
<specialbuddy> ok
<specialbuddy> thanks
<intelikey> i make no promices that the alt+f7 wont put you right back into the game tho
<specialbuddy> it did
<intelikey> one can   killall <game_name>  while in the console.
<intelikey> login first of course.
<specialbuddy> well I don't want to kill it
<baracuda> Well it booted fine .. no major prbs :)
<specialbuddy> I just want to check my email or the web and then go back to the game
<intelikey> baracuda good i can go to bed now....
<specialbuddy> that's it but it seams hard to do
<baracuda>  he h ehe .. yeah goodnight mate .. i'll do the same :)
<baracuda>  Night everyone
<specialbuddy> alt+enter
<intelikey> specialbuddy not if you are a console user like i am.  i'd just check the mail from tty1 and/or the webpage...
<baracuda> thanks for the help intelikey
<intelikey> baracuda shalom.
<baracuda>  bye
<specialbuddy> I know but I can't get out of the full screen but I think ctrl+enter does it
<underdog5004> so, have they fixed the meta-package problem yet?
<M_Fatih> hi
<M_Fatih> where is digikam's config file?
<flamesrock> hi, I'm having  a problem with kaffeine on kubuntu
<flamesrock> it simply wont start
<flamesrock> I run it from the command line and it doesn't start
<flamesrock> and gives no output
<flamesrock> what could that mean?
<underdog5004> flamesrock, try doing killall kaffeine, then try starting it again
<test34> I can't get my screen saver to change, whatever I screen saver I choose, it stays on the one with that large white X ... any idea what is going on ?
<flamesrock> hey that worked!
<Admiral_Chicago> test34: edgy?
<flamesrock> thanks underdog5004
<underdog5004> np
<underdog5004> so, have they fixed the meta-package problem yet?
<test34> Admiral_Chicago, yes
<Admiral_Chicago> test34: it's a known issue, not sure how to fix it.
<Admiral_Chicago> blist
<Admiral_Chicago> err wrong command for my window
<test34> Admiral_Chicago, thats a good thing then.. I guess.
<test34> I will look for it
<Admiral_Chicago> i had that problem, fixed in Feisty.
<BluesKaj> test3, enable power saving in sys/settings /Monitor&display  ...i think ya better use admin mode then click on "apply"
<BluesKaj> test34
<test34> BluesKaj, do you know how to do it from a shell ?
<test34> I tried that already in X, but it wasnt in admin mode
<test34> but it did let me do it
<Admiral_Chicago> no, there is an admin mode button in system settings
<BluesKaj> can you get back to X  from alt+F7
<test34> BluesKaj, it's on another computer, I would rather use ssh
<eMaX> moin moin
<BluesKaj> you have to use admin mode , dunno how to do it from the shell, sorry test34
<eMaX> can we fix somehow linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic not update?
<test34> ok thanks, I will do it next time I use that computer
<BluesKaj> YW
<dennister> hi BluesKaj :)
<dennister> BluesKaj: r u a dsl user?
<goodthing> eMaX: it should work now
<goodthing> eMaX: that is, i could update some hours ago already
<test34> dennister, are you a cable user
<dennister> i am now, but trying to migrate to dsl with my new drydsl connection
<dennister> then i can tell rogers to go to hell, like i did with Bell :)
<test34> drydsl ?
<test34> whats that ?
<test34> dsl without phone ?
<dennister> drydsl is when there's no bell service...the 1st difficulty i'm having is that my mobo has 2 onboard nics
<dennister> i had one disabled, now have enabled it, and can't tell which service is on which eth0 or eth1
<dennister> yes, drydsl is internet without phone
<test34> they finally decided to do that
<Phlosten> dennister: sounds neat
<Phlosten> wish they would do that here
<underdog5004> uh, adept just allowed me to install the new 11-generic stuff...
<nodesert> wooow beryl is very cool
<Phlosten> hmm 116 updates, supposed I better update
<dennister> yes, whenever i can get dsl internet connection sorted out, i can then work on the voip adapter for non-bell phone service
<test34> dennister, whatever you do, dont get Vonage
<eMaX> ah ok I didnt try an update, just an upgrade
<dennister> can anyone help me sort out my nics and different broadband services to make sure dsl is working?
<jott> dennister: you can rename ethN with an entry in /etc/iftab  (man iftab)
<eMaX> now it is just downloading language-pack-kde-en linux-libc-dev
<goodthing> eMaX: yeah i make that mistake too from time to time...
<dennister> i don't have vonage; did my homework :)
<lipe_> how can i config "xorg.conf" to use optical mouse ? Please !?
<dennister> iftab? never heard of it...u mean fstab? can't be
<jott> (so name on lan0 and the other wan0 or something)
<Phlosten> dennister: like fstab, but for network interfaces
<eMaX> anyone knows which kernel will be in the next version?
<goodthing> eMaX: you probably need todo an "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" for it to go around the "held back"
<jott> dennister: "iftab - assign consistent names to network interfaces" ;)
<dennister> before i can rename them, tho, I have to find out which service is on eth0, cable or dsl
<lipe_> how can i config "xorg.conf" to use optical mouse ? Please !?
<Phlosten> dennister: both are connected to the net?
<julio_> surgy
<dennister> they're supposed to be, i have a modem and ethernet cable connected to each, but i don't know if both are working
<goodthing> eMaX: you could try http://packages.ubuntu.com for that
<Phlosten> dennister: dmesg may help you. unplug one and run 'dmesg | grep eth' and which on is up
<Phlosten> and see..
<dennister> k...may be offline for a few secs
<goodseed> czesc
<goodseed> mam prosbe...
<goodseed> pomoze ktos ?
<LjL> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<goodseed> ok
<LjL> !cz | (sorry)
<ubotu> (sorry): esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<eMaX> goodseed co
* skirk Go to Sleep
* skirk Go to Sleep
<eMaX> goodthing read many badthings on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=356408 hopefully everything will work :)
<eMaX> brb
<dennister_> k, cable is on eth0, working, dsl is on eth1, not working
<dennister_> doesn't even look like i can get access to the dsl modem/router
<eMaX> goodthing: thanks, worked.
<goodthing> eMax: it worked for me, just only not with beryl for some reason i still have to figure out.
<eMaX> do you happen to know if I make my own kernel whether I'll later have problems with the update or can I just exclude the kernel from the update
<goodthing> but i am lounging currently with some spacy tea :p
<dennister_> Plosten: ? any idea what to do next?
<eMaX> I want to try out 2.6.20 for the ibm-bay support
<goodthing> eMaX: i am not sure about that, but i guess all there's to it is changing the menu.lst file of grub
<Phlosten> dennister_: umm, not sure
<eMaX> that's clear yet I mean for the apt-get update / upgrade  etc.
<dennister_> at this rate I may have to go to my winblows drive to see if I can get it working there
<Phlosten> dennister_: does 'ifconfig' show IP addresses for both network interfaces?
<goodthing> eMaX: oh i guess it just thinks you're running the latest installed version by ap-get, and will re-build menu.lst like it always did. But i would verify that if i was you, since this is more of a thought than practice...
<dennister_> Phlosten: no, ifconfig only shows address on eth0, which is cable
<dennister_> hi Hobbsee :) long time no see
<Hobbsee> hey dennister_!
<dennister_> ok; found out rogers' dns was on both eth devices...deleted that dns server from eth1
<BluesKaj> yes dennister_ , sorry for amswering so late ...my cat5 is "eth0" to my dsl router
<dennister_> and i put the dsl modem/router 's dns server to eth1
<dennister_> i'm trying to migrate from cable to dsl here, and really have no idea what I'm doing here :)
<BluesKaj> dennister if yer using a dsl router  use eth0 on the dhcp
<djwilcox> im trying to convert video to h264 with aac audio with ffmpeg
<goodseed> jaki kana kubuntu pl ?
<djwilcox> but i think i need to install some librarys for the aac audio - anyone got any ideas
<goodseed> pomoecie
<goodseed> ?
<djwilcox> do i use the x264 libray to encode h264 video with ffmpeg
<eMaX_> goodseed /join #kubungu.pl
<eMaX_> oopw
<BluesKaj> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ubuntu> hello
<lettuce_Joans> hello?
<Blacken_> I just tried to install the rageircd package and it broke. Now I can't remove it. How do I get rid of the bloody thing?
<Steven_M> any dosbox users here?
<BluesKaj> this is a kubuntu support ch
<Steven_M> BluesKaj: I know that, dosbox is avaliable for kubuntu
<goodthing> Steven_M: not really, bash does all i need
<BluesKaj> but why , Steven_M
<BluesKaj> what's wrong with konsole ?
<sampan> some old games can only be run in dosbox!  i used it to play some of the ultima series on windows.  worked good but that was a long time ago
<sampan> i don't think konsole can emulate dos well enough to run those ;)
<BluesKaj> gamrez..bah humbug !
<BluesKaj> get a friggin xbox
<goodthing> hmm, does that run "day of the tentacle"? My sister would love that. :)
<lettuce_Joans> can i get beryl on kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> yup, but i hope you have nvidia
<lettuce_Joans> yes, i do
<lettuce_Joans> Do i have to set up xgl to run it?
<BluesKaj> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<eMaX_> BluesKaj doesn't it work on ati?
<BluesKaj> some ppl calim to get to work on ATI, but haven't tried due to all the compromises it takes to have a little eye candy
<lettuce_Joans> I've been using sabayon and i love the interface, i just can't stand how hard it is to simple tasks, ubuntu just makes thing so easy
<eMaX_> i mean if it works there shouldn't be any compromises, right?
<BluesKaj> my ati card is a minimal one, onboard radeon xpress200 , so in order to make beryl work i have to give apps that use direcr rendering whe using xgl
<BluesKaj> give up on apps
<BluesKaj> like google earth
<BluesKaj> getting tired ...sacktime
<MotorCityMadMan> does linux have a program that will convert a wps file ?
<eMaX_> ah you cannot use google earth and beryl @ the same time?
<eMaX_> wps / word perfect?
<nemo_> is kubuntu 6.10 edgy or dapper ?
<eMaX_> it is cool
<goodthing> the first
<nemo_> thx
<nemo_> i'm trying to install compiz ...
<nemo_> but i use linux for the first time
<goodthing> !compiz | nemo_
<ubotu> nemo_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<goodthing> nemo_: best is to stick to a guide i guess, so above url should help you
<nemo_> thx
<nemo_> i'll have a look
<nemo_> Is it easy ?
<nemo_> sorry for my bad english... i'm french
<goodthing> nemo_: well, many people are able to do it, but if you make a mistake the system will not boot. So would recommend to backup any configuration file you're about to edit
<goodthing> So that in case you would only get into the terminal, you could sudo cp the files back
<nemo_> thank you for advice ..
<jontec> hey, any reason why firefox 2 should be closing periodically in edgy, 32-bit?
<eMaX_> if the output of a command is BLA="4711" can I reuse that directly like that I get this variable exported?
<dawn> jontec: review your extensions
<underdog5004> jontec, I've got the same problem...I think it's flash
<dawn> i was about to say it may be flash
<jontec> hmm... thanks, :D this is help for a friend
<antibody> hi all I have a dual core 2..should I download 64 or 32 bits cd?
<ScottK> If you have to ask you probably want 32.
<underdog5004> antibody, you can use either, but there are more issues with finding programs with 64 bit Kubuntu
<antibody> very well
<underdog5004> I use 32 bit
<antibody> so..I have already a 32bits system but I'm having some problems
<antibody> so..how can I save my installed packages
<antibody> ?
<antibody> and install the same ones in my new one?
<underdog5004> antibody, uh, I think you need to back up your /usr... but I'm not sure
<antibody> oh..I meant
<antibody> a list of installed packages so that I can install the same again
<jontec> antibody: the packages are in /var/cache/apt/archives
<antibody> I know
<antibody> there is no list of installed packages?
<antibody> file?
<jontec> antibody: as far as the packages.... I think dpkg -l will do... and there's something else to just list the packages and not the config files as well
<jontec> as far as the list*
<jontec> but it's a little " dpkg -l | something "
<jontec> I might be able to find it... I just talked to someone about it the other night
<antibody> lol
<antibody> ok tnx
<antibody> I'm using feisty and my splash is not booting (and some other problems)
<antibody> I wanted to do a fresh install
<ScottK> The something is probably less so you can scroll through it a page at a time.
<antibody> no
<antibody> I want to be able
<antibody> to install automatically in the fresh install
<antibody> I could do a clean up on not used packages
<antibody> and then dpkg -i in /var/cache/apt/archives
<jontec> antibody: I suppose... (oh and I found it.... dpkg -L | grep "^ii"
<jontec> antibody: you can't just paste your archives in the new apt folder and then open adept and install?
<jontec> do you have too many packages to remember?
<antibody> yeps
<antibody> a whole bunch of them
<jontec> hmm...
<jontec> I can't think of anything else to do...
<antibody> ok
<jontec> I've had to do this before when I got my laptop and vmware
<antibody> never mind..I'll have to just to install manually :(
<antibody> it's a new system
<jontec> and I only had like apache and php perl ruby and like firefox, etc
<antibody> but..I don't want to use edgy because of a cpufreq stuff only solved in newest kernels
<antibody> it was easier to just use feisty
<jontec> the copy paste definitely helps if you have dial-up like me. :D
<antibody> lol
<jontec> wait, what?
<antibody> what what?
<antibody> :D
<jontec> lol. feisty? this is interesting
<antibody> It's working ok
<antibody> but i've been updating
<antibody> almost everyday
<jontec> sweet
<antibody> and it ends up broken in some things
<sl8> would anyone know of any hand writing recognition software for kubuntu?
<morghanphoenix> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<morghanphoenix> Thank you little bot
<scoates> hello
<Yonderer> what is the best and fastest way to get kubuntu, latest stable, on CD?
<d0uglas> yay bought Mommy a laptop, installing kubuntu on it
<d0uglas> Not nvidia, some intel crap for video, but at least it's not ati...
<d0uglas> right?
<scoates> when I run ksynaptic, I get a message about "Shared Memory is not accessible."  I've added       Option         "SHMConfig" "on"     in /etc/X11/xorg.conf  (and yes, I've restarted KDM), but ksynaptic still complains.. ideas?
<scoates> Yonderer: fastest? download and burn
<scoates> or contact your LUG and see if they happen to have any, then drive to them (-:
<frozen_red_Tear> hmm
<frozen_red_Tear> I am running win2k in VMware now..... and cant install the Geforce4 Ti 4200 driver... is this becouse of VMware or is this a general problem?
<scoates> vmware presents its own video hardware
<frozen_red_Tear> thought so^^..... so what driver to use?
<scoates> install the vmware tools
<scoates> I don't remember how.. in vmware workstation there's a button for it, IIRC
<frozen_red_Tear> ok....
<frozen_red_Tear> whats the difference between workstation and player?
<Blacken_> I just tried to install the rageircd package and it broke. Now I can't remove it. How do I get rid of the bloody thing?
<scoates> what error message are you getting?
<cefx> What firewall does kubuntu does by default?
<jontec> !firewall | cefx
<ubotu> cefx: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<cefx> ok
<cefx> heh
<cefx> thanks jontec <3<3
<jontec> cefx: ^_^ 'welcome
<ericj2190> i need help
<Blacken_> scoates: http://pastebin.ca/348413
<ericj2190> i tried to remowon't installve the wpasupplicant package, and it
<ericj2190> and now i can't install any new packages
<jontec> someone was asking about vmware tools? it's in VM > Install VMware Tools.... it should mount a CD/DVD in your VM
<ericj2190> *i tried to remove the wpasupplicant package, and it won't install
<ericj2190> jontec?
<jontec> ericj2190: yeah, :D hihi
<jontec> ericj2190: 'you see my PM?
<scoates> Black_: sudo apt-get remove rageircd        ?
<scoates> bah
<ericj2190> jontec: no
<scoates> Blacken_:  sudo apt-get remove rageircd        ?
<pgdown> so I have a question about domain names and hosting options...nothing to do with kubuntu. anyone know of a channel that I can ask my question?
<Blacken_> scoates: Won't remove because the package is half-installed. Just tries to finish installing and dies again.
<scoates> Blacken_: dpkg --purge rageircd
<scoates> ?
<jontec> ericj2190: we need to find out what's broken... :D if you can get in adept... I think that you can look at the details on kubuntu-desktop ans see which package isn't there... I think... when I broke my install with dpkg... I did something like that
<jontec> pgdown: google is your friend?
<Blacken_> scoates: Nope. Does the exact same thing.
<pgdown> jontec - not today
<scoates> sudo apt-get -f install ?
<Blacken_> Tried it. Same thing.
<jontec> pgdown: go to.... #ubuntu-offtopic, I might be able to help? or at least I'll try
<Blacken_> "rageircd is the newest version"
<ericj2190> jontec: i can get into adept, but i can't install anything. when i try to do anything with apt-get i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5000/
<scoates> alright, then, have you tried editing /etc/rageircd/rageircd.conf (like the message says)?
<Blacken_> If I knew how to do that, I could do that.
<Blacken_> Their docs suck.
<Blacken_> (This is usually the last place I ask for help. I looked around on the web first.)
<zach> Terminal login problem in Edgy
<jontec_> ericj2190: you get my last message about Adept and dpk-reconfigure?
<jontec_> dpkg*
<jontec_> ericj2190: or... one of those packages above could be breaking one of your others?
<ericj2190> jontec: i saw the message about using adept to check kubuntu-desktop, but i don't see what you mean
<zach> hah
<ericj2190> i just want wpasupplicant gone
<scoates> Blacken_: got it
<Blacken_> scoates: Hmm? Any luck?
<scoates> edit /etc/rageircd/rageircd.conf
<scoates> change irc.local
<scoates> to _anything else_
<scoates> that's a debian stupidity..
<jontec_> ericj2190: well search for kubuntu-desktop (I really wish I was on linux) and choose the drop down beside it... and then show details.... (but before you do that try to install one package... not really go through with it, just 'request install'
<Blacken_> Alright, let's take a gander.
<zach> I am having trouble logging onto the shell without the GUI
<Blacken_> scoates: It works! Thanks a ton, man.
<scoates> np
<scoates> I found out by looking in /etc/init.d/rageircd, btw
<Blacken_> scoates: Ah, thank you.
<jontec_> ericj2190: what we want to see when you try to install in package in adept is a BREAK: message in red
<zach> come on!
<jontec_> zach: what do you mean logging in without the GUI?
<zach> no KDE
<jontec_> zach: bash/shell?
<zach> yes
<ericj2190> jontec: kubuntu-desktop is already installed. and i don't get any BREAK message when i try to install the tftp package i am trying to get
<jontec_> ericj2190: okay... what happens when you try to install tftp (or any package again?)
<zach> jontec:yes
<zach> jontec: yes
<ericj2190> jontec: from adept, it says "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. "
<jontec_> zach: specifically describe your problem when you try to log in
<lolokoko> hello
<zach> jontec: when i choose console login from the select session menu, it brings up a black screen with blue jumble mess
<lolokoko> my xorg is taking 80 % cpu utilization
<scoates> lolokoko: for no good reason?
<ericj2190> jontec: and when i try to install it with apt-get, i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5003/
<scoates> are windows really unresponsive when you move them (don't update for a second or two)?
<nemo_> can somebody give me the channel irc for kubuntu effect
<Ademan> why is k3b telling me that i can't burn an mp3 because the format is unsupported? (audio cd project)
<nemo_> ?
<stdin> Ademan: you need to install mp3 support in k3b
<jontec_> zach: the jumble mess is an X error...
<jontec_> zach: or graphics error
<zach> Jontec: of what type?
<nemo_> i've just install Aiglx in order to use compiz but i'haven't any effect on my desktop ..
<stdin> Ademan: just install the "libk3b2-mp3" package
<jontec_> zach: why do you need to login like that?
<zach> Jontec_: of what type?
<zach> jontec_: just to do it
<Ademan> stdin: why in the name of god doesn't k3b depend on that to begin with?
<jontec_> zach: well, I cannot help you with this... sorry... I'm a noob... you might want to look up information on proprietery drivers... or just use the recovery shell to login with command prompt OR ctl + alt + f8
<stdin> Ademan: don't know, ask a developer @ #kubuntu-devel
<jontec_> Ademan: install libxine-extracodecs
<dennister> hi stdin :)
<stdin> jontec_: not for k3b
<stdin> hey dennister :)
<jontec_> stdin: then I'll shut up :D
<zach> jontec_: same thingn happens when i do that.
<jontec_> ericj2190: did purge let you do anything different with the package?
<dennister> hi again phlosten...still having dsl troubles here...i'm wondering if the internet signal is even getting through the modem & ethernet to get to the pc
<cefx> What's the best way to update apt-get?
<cefx> just sudo apt-get update ?
<jontec_> yes
<ericj2190> jontec_: you mean dworkpkg --purge? it doesn't
<ericj2190> *you mean dpkg --purge? it doesn't work
<jontec_> ericj2190: dpkg -P wpasupplicant
<ericj2190> stupid touchpad
<jontec_> oh, it doesn't?
<Phlosten> dennister: can you ping the modem?
<stdin> cefx: sudo apt-get upgrade, or just use adept/synaptic
<cefx> ahhh
<jontec_> hmm...
<cefx> Because I'm not getting the latest versions of stuff.
<cefx> I think there's a problem with update
<dennister> certainly the ethernet ports light up whenever I put a cable from the cable modem into them, but this doesn't happen when i insert the cable from the dsl modem...nope, can't ping the modem...don't think
<ericj2190> jontec_: it did the same thing
<jontec_> ericj2190: oh
<jontec_> okay
<zach> !x error
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x error - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ericj2190> jontec_: even with --force-all, too
<stdin> cefx: apt-get update only refreshes the package list, upgrade installs them, you may also use dist-upgrade
<scoates> lolokoko: ?
<zach> !X11
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cefx> Yeah
<cefx> I just ran dist-upgrade
<Phlosten> dennister: you might have a dodgy cable, can you swap them over to test?
<lolokoko> hello
<dennister> k tried pinging the modem, and nada...terminal just does nothing
<scoates> when I run ksynaptic, I get a message about "Shared Memory is not accessible."  I've added       Option         "SHMConfig" "on"     in /etc/X11/xorg.conf  (and yes, I've restarted KDM), but ksynaptic still complains.. ideas?
<Phlosten> dennister: does the dsl modem 'appear' to be working? ie lights flashing, turning on etc
<lolokoko> my xorg is taking 80 % cpu utilization
<jontec_> ericj2190: okay, look in the man at --set-selections... (man I wish I could remember how I fix stuff like this) let's see if we can work on doing that?
<dennister> Phlosten: this same cable was working perfectly last week at the old apartment...lights on modem are on, but not the 'Link' light
<lolokoko> is it abnormal ?
<lolokoko> ID USER PR NI VIRT RES SHR S PU %MEM TIME+ COMMAND
<lolokoko> 5474 root 15 0 89180 52m 3884 R 82 2.6 216:28.34 Xorg
<scoates> lolokoko: for no reason?
<jontec_> ericj2190: but before that... can we try installing wpasupplicant then removing it again? It's in the state that's between install and remove
<lolokoko> 18907 gp 16 0 244m 112m 23m S 15 5.6 9:22.47 firefox-bin
<lolokoko> 18904 gp 15 0 32128 16m 12m S 1 0.8 0:03.66 konsole
<lolokoko> 1 root 16 0 1632 120 68 S 0 0.0 0:01.15 init
<lolokoko> 2 root RT 0 0 0 0 S 0 0.0 0:00.01 migration/0
<lolokoko> 3 root 34 19 0 0 0 S 0 0.0 0:00.00 ksoftirqd/0
<lolokoko> 4 root RT 0 0 0 0 S 0 0.0 0:00.00 watchdog/0
<lolokoko> 8 root 10 -5 0 0 0 S 0 0.0 0:01.39 events/0
<Phlosten> lolokoko: no
<jontec_> I think
<screechingcat> how do i get deKorator wrking in kubuntu. ive installed the deb but i dont know how to start it
<lolokoko> yeah
<scoates> lolokoko: and are windows really unresponsive when moving them?
<Phlosten> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jontec_> ericj2190: or have we already done that?
<lolokoko> is it a bug edgy ?
<scoates> lolokoko:  K > Run Command > killall kompmgr          <-- bet that fixes it
<scoates> don't worry. kompmgr will automatically respawn
<lolokoko> no windows work fine  i got adual core box
<lolokoko> but cpu utilization is 86 %
<scoates> hmm..   kompmgr eats my CPU after 12-18h of uptime
<lolokoko> and cpu is heating up alot
<ericj2190> jonetc_: i can't install it because it trys to remove it first
<jontec_> ericj2190: ooo okay
<scoates> lolokoko:  did you try killing it?
<lolokoko> i got nvidiea card installed
<dennister> the fact that the ethernet port on pc lights up whenever i insert a cable from the cable modem, but stays unlit whenever i insert a cable from the dsl modem tells me something important
<scoates> lolokoko:  me too. answer my question.
<lolokoko> scoates: even after rebooting after some time cpu gets around 80 to 890%
<jontec_> I think that we need to manually try to set the state, but I'm not sure how to go about with what's specified in that man entry
<dawn> are xgl and beryl stable?
<dennister> and that 'important' piece is that there;s probably no data coming from the dsl modem or line
<scoates> lolokoko: ME TOO. Try it, or I'm done helping you.
<dennister> am i right in my logic?
<cefx> beryl is supposedly stable
* scoates .oO( why would someone ask for a solution, then when it's given, refuse to do it? )
<lolokoko> scoates: Wait i will return after killing my X
<cefx> What's the command line for synaptic?
<Phlosten> dennister: if there is no link light the first thing you look at is the physical cable
<dawn> supposedly...heh
<scoates> *sigh*
<scoates> killing X will kill kompmgr
<dennister> u mean the cable from the wall to the modem?
<scoates> it's easier to just kill kompmgr (it doesn't reset your session)
<screechingcat> cefx: synaptic ? kubuntu uses Adept.
<dennister> it's a brand new one, came with brand new modem
<Phlosten> dennister: no, from modem to pc
<ericj2190> jontec_: the binarys and config for wpasuppliment are gone. i just need to make it stop trying to remove it
<cefx> oh
<cefx> ok
<dennister> well there's no link light on the modem itself, either
<Phlosten> dennister: what sort of modem is it?
<gp_> i am back
<jontec_> ericj2190: they're gone? So, really it's not installed, apt just thinks it is?
<lolokoko> i am back
<jontec_> ericj2190: I'm looking at dselect... I'm not sure that it will let us override anything
<SpAwN> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<lolokoko>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S PU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<lolokoko> 19347 root      15   0 61780  45m 4596 S   81  2.2   0:34.91 Xorg
<lolokoko> 19625 gp        16   0  178m  57m  21m R   19  2.8   0:09.70 firefox-bin
<jontec_> ericj2190: dselect is an actual command
<cefx> Is there a really really good repository?
<lolokoko> scoates: X still taking 90% utilization
<scoates> _after_ restarting it?
<lolokoko> even after restarting X
<scoates> that's messed up (-:
<scoates> sorry, not the same problem I have
<dennister> no wait...there does seem to be a link light on the ovislink adsl 505R modem...it's kinda hard to tell with this modem actually
<lolokoko> whenever i start firefox X utilization foes to 80%
<jontec_> ericj2190: try sudo dselect
<lolokoko> ff IS BIG PEICE OF SHIT
<stdin> !language | lolokoko
<ubotu> lolokoko: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<stdin> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<dawn> hmmm beryl seems nice
<dawn> i need mroe ram though
<Erulai> yeah just dont install it on a VM
<Erulai> lol
<lolokoko> FF is 3rd grade , cpu , memory sucking Vampire
<Phlosten> lolokoko: what specs are your pc?
<dennister> ok, it jay just be the very long cable from the modem to the pc...but i don't think I have another long-enough cable...other ethernet cables are too short
<lolokoko> i dont know why it takes so much of memory and CPU and X goes crazy when I start it
<Phlosten> lolokoko: have you got extensions installed?
<dennister> may have to get another cable tomorrow...:(
<lolokoko> Pentium Dual Core 2.6 Gz with 2 gb ram , 512 MB Nvidea Gforrce 7200
<lolokoko> is there any way use gmail in konqi ?
<lolokoko> i hate FF
<jontec_> ericj2190: once you're there use select (read on how to quit the help and then try to find the wpapplicant)
<cefx> Where's the file for adept's repositories etc?
<dennister> and this is just wonderful :( the new 6.10.17.11 kernel I upgraded to today means that my tuner and mythtv aren't working properly...:(
<stdin> cefx: apt's repository list is at /etc/apt/sources.list
<lolokoko> does gmail / google doc works with safari since it sure same khtml engine
<lolokoko> ?
<Phlosten> lolokoko: tried galeon?
<lolokoko> i gues its also based on gecko engine
<lolokoko> must be slow too
<slyfox> What do you guys think about Canonical and Linspire deal? I read a few articles saying that it is bad idea and that can even be  the end of Linux as we know it.
<lolokoko> it sucks
<Phlosten> the end of Linux, what FUD
<ericj2190> jontec_: i just deleted its whole listing from /var/lib/dpkg/status, and it works :)
<bitbyte> since when is linspire pivotal in linux's existence?
<slyfox> Phlosten: FUD ?
<Phlosten> slyfox: crap
<slyfox> UD ?
<jontec_> ericj2190: wow.... I guess that works...
<slyfox> ok
<bitbyte> FUD = Fear Uncertainty and Doubt
<bitbyte> it's a tactic
<slyfox> So is it bad or good ?
<bitbyte> are you asking about fud or the linspire thing?
<jontec_> ericj2190: I still need to find out a better way to address these problems though... this state limbo thing is taking casulaties left and right
<slyfox> It is just that I am curious about this scenario as I am thinking of going with PClinuxOS 2007 when it will be out or stay with Kubuntu ?
<ericj2190> jontec_: now i can unbrick this router
<jontec_> ericj2190: "brick"?
<jontec_> I think I'm going to play rome now
<ericj2190> jontec_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brick_%28electronics%29
<bitbyte> whats so special about PClinuxOS 2007?
<bitbyte> looks like Yaet Another Linux Distro
<bitbyte> Yet*
<Linux_Galore> slyfox: I wouldnt go with PCLinuxOS, the packaging is rubbisg and its rpm dependend so slow as hell
<Linux_Galore> to update
<Linux_Galore> depenent *
<Linux_Galore> grr
<slyfox> Linux_Galore: I am just a noob so I do not know which one is better rpm or .deb
<Linux_Galore> dependent*
<jontec_> deb
<Linux_Galore> slyfox: .deb is faster
<cefx> wow
<cefx> ca.ubuntu is outdated
<cefx> as i thought
<slyfox> Linux_Galore: faster as in installation ?
<Linux_Galore> I use rpm distro's for years, .deb is just faster and easier
<jontec_> slyfox: as in it's red and communist and better
<Linux_Galore> slyfox: faster as in you can update in 1/3 the time
<ericj2190> lol
<Linux_Galore> slyfox: try an rpm distro for yourself,  then try a deb distro, trsut me you wont touch an rpm distro again
<Linux_Galore> trust*
<jontec_> well.... I'ma go and kill some prisoners of war
<jontec_> adios
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:stdin] : Kubuntu Support Channel | KDE 3.5.6 out | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<slyfox> Linux_Galore: waht do you think about Beryl ?
<Linux_Galore> slyfox: too distracting and it seems to be all eye candy right now, bit more time and people will start creating productive plugins
<Linux_Galore> slyfox: also very unbstable
<Linux_Galore> unstable*
<surgy> did someone say something to me? i was busy slaughtering nazis
<surgy> konversation was blining red
<stdin> check the scroll back log
<slyfox> Linux_Galore: unstable I can agree, it totally messaeb up my Kubuntu I have to resintall
<surgy> stdin: im not seeing it, oh well
<Linux_Galore> slyfox: lol, you just had tio add three lines to one file, you didnt have to resintall
<premier_> hello
<slyfox> Linux_Galore: I mean I isntalled Beryl and it messaed up my system
<stdin> surgy: the way I do it, when I can't see it in scroll back is: grep NickName ~/.kde/share/apps/konversation/logs/ubuntu\ irc_#kubuntu.log | tail
<premier_> me and a person named DBO have been working for the last couple of ours trying to fix my graphics drivers.  Can anyone here help?
<Linux_Galore> slyfox: yes thats because you had compiz setup, you can tell the X server to "disable" it and you machine goes back to normal
<premier_> he said the fglrx wasnt loading properly
<premier_> and dri isnt working
<Linux_Galore> premier_: ha ha ATi, lots of luck
<fignew> Linux_Galore: I dunno... when's the last time you used beryl? I used to say slow/distracting/buggy... but It's really good now
<slyfox> Linux_Galore: I have a special problem, which no one can solve here, take a look: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2621303#post2621303
<dawn> i just installed beryl
<fignew> eyecandy can be tuned down (like I have it)
<dawn> works fine for me
<dawn> athought I have a nvidia card to
<Linux_Galore> fignew: got the latest ver of knoppix, still crap
<premier_> Linux_Galore: yeah, thats for that
<Linux_Galore> premier_: ati drivers suck the big one
<premier_> yeah
<fignew> Linux_Galore: nothing is particularly any good when you run it off of Knoppix
<Linux_Galore> fignew: I did the install, the base system is basically feisty
<slyfox> dawn: do you find it productive ?
<fignew> deb based != basically ubuntu
<dawn> hmmmm not sure yet
<dawn> the mulyiple desktops I do
<dawn> *multiple
<surgy> stdin: of course the most cryptic way imaginable :) nah if i was too concerned i whould use my gui and look it up in my log backup
<dawn> I like the spinning 3d cube
<Linux_Galore> you dont need beryl for the multi desktop effect
<dawn> adds a geel leetness factor
<dawn> like...look what I can do Vista boy
<dawn> Geek leetness
<dawn> I know that galore
<fignew> true that dawn!
<dawn> :)
<stdin> surgy: the scroll back has a limit, and I'm usually logged on 24/7, so sometimes I need to use it to check :P
<slyfox> dawn: :-)
<dawn> haha...Vista boy...your machine go boom
<Linux_Galore> 3ddesktop gives you the desktops effect without beryl
<slyfox> dawn: what I hate is that I cannot have separate taskbars with Bery
<dawn> hmmm
<dawn> that would be nice
<Linux_Galore> yes and there is a package for it in the repo
<surgy> stdin: understandable
* dawn wonders if 512mb of ram is enough
<fignew> Linux_Galore: straight from 1998!
<Linux_Galore> dawn: yes its fine unless your running lots of services
<dawn> I noticed it lag a bit under beryl
<slyfox> Linux_Galore: Did you look at my forum post ?
<dawn> while trying it out
<dawn> everything else seems fine
<dawn> however flash seems kinda laggy too
<dawn> but thats another topic
<Linux_Galore> dawn: did you install the new 9 flash package
<dawn> not sure
<fignew> firefox or konq?
<Linux_Galore> dawn: dont use the gnu version of flash it sux
<SpAwN> hello all im running dapper and im getting this when trying to update the packages.
<dawn> haha
<SpAwN> The following packages have been kept back:
<SpAwN>   linux-image-686 linux-restricted-modules-686
<fignew> SpAwN: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Linux_Galore> SpAwN: means you have the wrong kernel to match
<nkRush> anyone here running WoW on (k)ubuntu?
<SpAwN> i shouldnt,,,,,its the one that kubuntu installed
<fignew> Linux_Galore: huh?
<SpAwN> fignew, that will only update the kernel...i dont want it to update to edgy
<Linux_Galore> fignew: ha ha, that wont work
<dawn> the more I use linux distros the more I love them
<dawn> :)
<fignew> as long as edgy isn't listed in /etc/apt/sources.list... it won't upgrade to edgy...
<SpAwN> yea very fignew ....been a long day
<SpAwN> *very true
<fignew> Linux_Galore: I'm almost certainly positive it will
<Linux_Galore> SpAwN: you can only update to edgy if you have a edgy repo in your sources
<stdin> SpAwN: it was a issue, just give your local mirror a chance to sync with the main ubuntu one
<dawn> yes, I forget to add edgy in my suppositories once...LOL
<dawn> no wonder my dapper would not upgrade
<SpAwN> stdin, i tried the dist-upgread and its seeming to be working
<dawn> :)
<fignew> Linux_Galore: what?
<Linux_Galore> SpAwN: dont mix edgy and dapper repo's in your package manager, it will totally screw you up
<stdin> SpAwN: ahh, didn't know you hadn't tried that
<SpAwN> Linux_Galore, i know that much :-)
<SpAwN> running dapper...using dapper sources
<SpAwN> welp there goes that puters uptime.....75 days.
<SpAwN> :-)
<fignew> 75 days! child's play!
<stdin> SpAwN: I'm on feisty, the highest uptime was 5 days, with all the kernel updates
<Linux_Galore> pffft gte back to me when you hit 4 years
<Linux_Galore> IKve got an old red Hat 7.0 server thats not been reset in years
<sparr> my apps are responding very slowly, and i hear my hard drive(s) thrashing.  top says nothing is using a lot of cpu time, so i assume paging is at fault.  how can i find the app/process responsible for the problem?
<SpAwN> Linux_Galore, haha
<Linux_Galore> sparr means you either have run out of ram or something has crashed
<fignew> sparr: top?
* dr_willis wonders if the locate database is updatubg
<SpAwN> im on a home computer. lose power every few months
<sparr> Linux_Galore: its quite obvious ive run out of ram, im always out of ram.  hence my suspicion that the problem is paging.
<sparr> fignew: unhelpful
<fignew> sparr: so it is swapping... you're sure?
* Linux_Galore recently tried to play a 400mb avi file in kaffeibe only to watch it gobble all his ram up and then go disk swapping crazy
<Linux_Galore> kaffeine*
<sparr> fignew: no, im not sure.  but it seems likely.  id like to make sure its swapping, OR find out whats swapping if i assume swapping is the problem
<fignew> top! or free
<fignew> they'll break down actual ram and swap space
<fignew> so you can see if swap space is being used up
<Linux_Galore> sparr: run ksysguard and look whats happening
<sparr> fignew: lots of apps are using plenty of swap space
<fignew> In top you can sort processes my memory usage by pressing M <-- capital
<sparr> Linux_Galore: look where for what?
* Linux_Galore has zero swap space usage
<sparr> Linux_Galore: ive got a few GB
<SpAwN> try htop
<fignew> sparr: used???
<Linux_Galore> sparr: something sucking up system resources
<sparr> Linux_Galore: define "system resources"
<sparr> Linux_Galore: and, tell me how to find "something"
<fignew> sort by memory usage in top and see what processes are using the most memory!
<Linux_Galore> sparr:  shows you each app and how much system resources its using
<Linux_Galore> sparr: as a percentage
<sparr> fignew: why?  what will that tell me?
<fignew> ...
<fignew> chances are
<sparr> i dont care how much ram they are using
<sparr> i care how often one of them is paging
<fignew> yes
<sparr> gimp is eating over 1GB of ram right now
<sparr> so is audacity
<sparr> s/ram/ram and swap/
<fignew> well gee, if it's apps you're editing big files with
<fignew> then you're gonna run out of ram
<sparr> duh
<fignew> so close the gimp/audacity!
<dr_willis> vi /proc/kmem
<sparr> why?
<dr_willis> :)
<sparr> i know im out of ram
<sparr> i dont care that im out of ram
<sparr> i want to know what is swapping
<fignew> it's not just one app swapping
<Linux_Galore> sparr: if you run out of ram your going to get disk swapping
<fignew> both are swapping
<sparr> neither of them are swapping
<fignew> IT'S THE KERNEL WHO CHOOSES WHO SWAPS
<sparr> neither of them are doing anything at all
<fignew> not the application
<fignew> not doing anything = no CPU usage
<fignew> not running = no RAM usage
<sparr> i have a dozen apps open using enough ram to cause swapping while they access it
<sparr> but none of them are accessing any of it
<sparr> RIGHT NOW i have no swapping taking place
<cefx> Hrm
<cefx> So is jamvm what I want for java?
<fignew> good!
<dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<sparr> but when swapping starts, i want to know whats doing it
<sparr> the question at hand is...  how do i find out?
<cefx> OH
<cefx> heh, thanks :P
<Linux_Galore> sparr: I suspect your adding cache to the measurement , you minus that for you real usage
<fignew> like I said... it's not just one application that chooses to swap
<sparr> Linux_Galore: im aware of that
<fignew> chances are
<fignew> both applications are going to be swapping
<sparr> either im communicating poorly or youre stupid
<fignew> because the kernel is intelligent enough to figure it out on it's own
<sparr> i choose to believe the latter
<fignew> ...
<fignew> mature
<dr_willis> intelligent design/
<fignew> I understand exactly what you're asking
<sparr> then why wont you answer me?
<sparr> stop making assumptions and dealing with other cases
<fignew> but you have such a gross misunderstanding of how things work!
<Linux_Galore> sparr: you do realise we can all just throw you on ignore so you pretty much dont exist
<sparr> i want to know...  when ONE APP is swapping, how do i tell which app it is?
<Linux_Galore> sparr: so insulting people isnt going to help
<sparr> Linux_Galore: and that would matter to me how?  unless the person who might actually answer my question is among the ignorers, i lose nothing
<fignew> sparr: probally the least used app
<stdin> like ubotu says...
<stdin> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sparr> fignew: thats still not an answer.
<sparr> stdin: ive already determined that neither of the people involved in this discussion know the answer, so i lose nothing either way
<Linux_Galore> sparr: you questions are bizaar, ooh look at me I have disk swapping and no ram, yeah thats normal ass wipe either run less apps or get more ram
<stdin> sparr: no excuse to insult people
<sparr> Linux_Galore: if i ran less apps or got more ram, i wouldnt have swapping.  since my question involves finding information about swapping, that would be counter-productive
<fignew> sparr: even if you did know what app was using swap... What would you do then?
<plackslayer> So is there a way to change just how far in the scrolling area is on a synaptics touchpad?  My touchpad already has a raised bar designating an area strictly for scrolling but the driver is insisting that the area is that again on the left had side of the raised bump.  Any ideas on how to fix this
<fignew> close that app? how would that be different from closing any other app?
<Linux_Galore> sparr: compile your won kernel and set your onw parrameters
<Linux_Galore> pwn*
<sparr> plackslayer: what input driver does that device use in your X conf?
<fignew> plackslayer: ksynaptics
<fignew> !ksynaptics
<ubotu> ksynaptics: Synaptics TouchPad configuration tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-2 (edgy), package size 206 kB, installed size 1008 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hppa i386 ia64 m68k mips mipsel powerpc sparc)
<plackslayer> I have ksynaptics
<sparr> fignew: uhm, closing any other app wouldnt make the swapping go away?
<plackslayer> I have also used qsynaptics, neither have changed how far in the area it watches for scrolling.
<plackslayer> sparr: checking.
<sparr> fignew: when i want to decrease cpu usage, i close the app using the most cpu.  when i want to decrease memory usage, i close the app using the most memory.  when i want to decrease swapping...  no one knows how to figure out what is swapping?
<plackslayer> driver "synaptics"
<sparr> plackslayer: wish i could help, i was just asking so someone else who read your question might have more info
<plackslayer> sparr: k, thanks.
<fignew> ram & swap aren't separate entities
<fignew> physically, yes
<plackslayer> sparr: I enjoy scrolling and all, but I don't need nearly 40% of my touchpad doing it :)
<sparr> im not talking about things taking up swap space
<sparr> im talking about the actual event of the kernel swapping data from swap to ram and vice versa
<sparr> swapPING
<fignew> packsplayer: check out the gentoo wiki article "HARDWARE Synaptics Touchpad"
<plackslayer> fignew: k.  I'll be back to let you know how it goes.
<Red_Tear> hi
<fignew> ok
<Red_Tear> i installed VMtools on my VMware machine... now graphic works nice, but there are problems with the sound
<cefx> where's the list of ubuntu repositories?
<premier_> me and a person named DBO have been working for the last couple of ours trying to fix my graphics drivers.  Can anyone here help?
<ernie> Red-Tear - what kind of sound problems are you having?
<premier_> he said the fglrx wasnt loading properly
<dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<premier_> and dri isnt working
<stdin> cefx: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<Red_Tear> ernie it dont regonize any sound card
<Red_Tear> or driver
<ernie> what op system are you running in the VM
<Red_Tear> win2k
<ernie> it usually defaults to a sound blaster - I'm running win2k as well
<cefx> yeah
<cefx> stdin: got a list.  What's something like edgy-proposed for?
<dr_willis> Red_Tear,  last i used the vmware-server and made a new session. it did NOT set up any sound card by default.
<dr_willis> check the vmware sessions/hardware settings.
<Red_Tear> how?
<stdin> cefx: for packages that are proposed for inclusion in to the repos
<dr_willis> with the vmware server interface.. and the tabs/buttons. :)
<Red_Tear> i just got the player........
<stdin> cefx: like some new versions/packages that haven't been tested yet
<dr_willis> Red_Tear,  i always use the server.. so cant help ya more then that.. could be a player settting somewhere.. or the guy making the vmware session set it up wrongly
<cefx> oh cool
<cefx> and updates..dangerous incase it breaks existing files yeah?
<ernie> Yeah I've got the server setup as well  and had to add the sound in
<cefx> or conflicts?
<Red_Tear> dr_willis i made a own VM.....
<Red_Tear> well Ill take a look in the VM BIOS
<stdin> cefx: packages in -proposed haven't been tested, so they can be dangerous, it's mostly used my devs to test how they interact with the system
<ForgeAus> hey fsck failed with error 8? whats that mean?
<cefx> No I meant...
<ForgeAus> there was one volume it couldn't check becasue  it was already mounted
<cefx> edgy-updates
<stdin> ForgeAus: it's explained in man fsck iirc
<ForgeAus> ok thanx
<bitbyte> it means yer fscked
<stdin> cefx: ahh, they are security updates, you want that one
<ForgeAus> rofl bitbyte
<cefx> ok!
<stdin> Red_Tear: if you can't get vmware working, there is always VirtualBox
<bitbyte> vmware >  *
<cefx> what's the syntax for i386 arch in these?
<fignew> virtualbox > vmware ;)
<cefx> binary-i386 universally?
<ForgeAus> ok so what does operational error mean?
<Linux_Galore> YAY! amarok 2.0 works on kde 4.0 via phonon-xine
<stdin> ForgeAus: heh, no clue :P maybe it failed to preform an action it was doing
<ForgeAus> and how do I found out which disk caused that?
<bitbyte> doesnt really look like it's geared for the enterprise
<bitbyte> id hate to have to admin that
<Mena> Why i hav two kernel to choose from in the boot menu
<plackslayer> fignew: Thank you - the syndaemon and synclient utils were all I needed.  I appreciate it.
<stdin> cefx: yeah, binary-i386 is where the package list for x86 is
<ForgeAus> (could it just have been because of the intial complaint it couldn't check /dev/sdb3 (or is it sdb1 can't quite remember) because it was already mounted?
<fignew> no prob :)
<stdin> Mena: because you have 2 installed ?
<Linux_Galore> Mena: because you didnt remove the old one
<Red_Tear> stdin hmm looks nice, too
<Red_Tear> virtualbox i mean
<fignew> my synaptic threshold's default is pretty sane
<Mena> Linux_Galore, how can i do that i think that happned after the update
<Linux_Galore> Mena: or your using the old one as default still and you cant remove it until you boot to the new one
<ForgeAus> yeah virtualbox is kewl
<stdin> Red_Tear: yeah, it's kool :)
<ForgeAus> yet another VM format tho
<fignew> Red_Tear: it's very good! easy to use
<plackslayer> fignew: it has been years since I used redhat 4...   I am getting to know the new linux to run Asterisk here in a couple months so I gotta learn as much as possible so I don't look like a complete tool at work :)
<Linux_Galore> Mena: in adept
<Mena> Linux_Galore, now i am in the new one 2.6.17-11
<fignew> ForgeAus: yea, that's one of the few drawbacks :(
<ForgeAus> (I think you can convert from vmx/vmdk possibly or even possibly .img, at least one of them but still... yet another VM extension)
<Mena> Linux_Galore, this is the new right
<stdin> heh
* stdin is on 2.6.20-6
<Linux_Galore> Mena: just go into adept and remove the old kernel
<fignew> Asterisk = good times
<plackslayer> fignew: next project, FinePoint drivers for my tablet...
<fignew> FinePoint? hmm never heard of it
<Mena> Linux_Galore, okay but there is 2.6.20-6
<Linux_Galore> Mena: what ever is the "old version" or "unused version" remove it
<sparr> is there a way to get ksysguard to NOT use scientific notation when labelling graphs?
<Mena> Linux_Galore, okay
<Linux_Galore> Mena: adept wont allows you to remove the kernel your "running"
<Mena> Linux_Galore, okay
<fignew> sparr: right click on the graph under proprieties --> scale
<fignew> though
<sparr> fignew: doesnt help
<fignew> argh... now that you mention it
<fignew> that scientific notation is annoying :P
<sparr> i keep having to do the conversion in my head
<sparr> if it was e+06 or e+09 it would be easier
<sparr> but nooo, it has to be e+07
<plackslayer> fignew: FinePoint makes the tabletPC interface for some tablets (i.e. gateway's M275/285/cx200/cx210 series)
<Mena> Linux_Galore, ok i have just remove it
<fignew> plackslayer: seems like pretty uncharted waters
<plackslayer> its been done.  I have read about it working through legacy serial over usb or somthing like it.  I'll get it eventually.
<Mena> Linux_Galore, is there a new kernel than i have ? why the update didnt update it to it or that bec of support in kubuntu
<Red_Tear> it says "module vboxdrv not found"
<plackslayer> The only thing causing me an ulcer right now, worrying about integrating asterisk with a crazy ammount of different hardware.  From cisco 1800/2800 series routers, random digital phones, a few ip phones from two vendors, and a telecom who sucks with support.  Its going to be great fun in march.
<stdin> Red_Tear: did you download the deb?
<Red_Tear> yes
<fignew> Red_Tear: sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<Red_Tear> "FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found." is the answer
<fignew> hmm
<fignew> you're running a standard ubuntu kernel right?
<Red_Tear> kubuntu dapper drake point one
<fignew> ohh
<fignew> did you download a dapper .deb?
<fignew> of virtualbox?
<Red_Tear> http://www.virtualbox.org/download/1.3.2/VirtualBox_1.3.2_Ubuntu_Dapper_x86.deb < this one
<fignew> ok
<Mena> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<stdin> Red_Tear: so you're on 2.6.17-10 now?
<fignew> uname -a to find out
<stdin> uname -r is simpler
<sparr> does ubuntu have non-release-named package repositories?  like debian has releases 'sarge' 'potato' 'etch', but it also has moving windows 'stable' 'testing' 'unstable'.
<Red_Tear> 2.6.15-27-386
<stdin> sparr: no
<fignew> oy!
<stdin> Red_Tear: what does "find /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386 -type f -name  vboxdrv*" show?
<Linux_Galore> Mena: a kernel update wont remove the old one, what happens if the new kernel has a problem, how do you run the old one if its removed ??
<fignew> GRUB bootup menu
<sparr> stdin: so im stuck editing my sources to point to the new name every N months if i want to keep getting new software?
<Red_Tear>  /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/misc/vboxdrv.ko
<Mena> Linux_Galore, ohhhh okay so if the new one is working fine with me i can remove the old one
<Linux_Galore> Mena: yep
<Red_Tear> @ stdin
<Mena> Linux_Galore, ok
<stdin> Red_Tear: so it is there, try "sudo depmod -a", then "sudo modprobe vboxdrv"
<stdin> sparr: yeah, every 6 months, and that's if you want to upgrade
<sparr> stdin: :(
<Red_Tear> works
<Mena> Linux_Galore, Do you have anu idea about the problems of Iso chracter encoding between kubuntu and Xp
<Mena> any*
<Red_Tear> thanks
<sparr> stdin: is this a philosophical decision?  i cant imagine it would be hard to alias something on the repository so that <nonexistent name for equivalent of debian unstable> always pointed to the latest name
<fignew> sparr: things can break during dist-upgrades
<sparr> fignew: which is why i usually dont do them
<fignew> you don't want them happening automatically
<Red_Tear> what to do after running the .deb?
<Linux_Galore> Mena: heh, when using the term ISO with Microsoft you have to use it loosely
<stdin> Red_Tear: you'll also have to add yourself to the group "vboxusers", then logout/back in, you'll then see it in the Kmenu (under System I think)
<fignew> stdin: you beat me to it ;)
<stdin> fignew: I could feel the question coming :)
<Red_Tear> stdin how to add myself to the vboxusers group?
<Mena> Linux_Galore, So ..
<stdin> Red_Tear: System Settings -> Users & Groups (or User Management)
<Mena> Linux_Galore, i mean is there any thing i can do or i must to used on it
<mau12> I'd been havin' problems with my connection
<fignew> mau12: what type of connection?
<Digiital> anyone compare virtual box  and vmplayer?
<Linux_Galore> Mena: you have to explain the context your using the term iso
<Linux_Galore> iso character *
<Mena> Linux_Galore, i amke a folder and rename it to a name in arabic on kubuntu so when i opened Xp i cant read its wrong
<Mena> make*
<stdin> Red_Tear: go in to Administrator mode, then click your user name, click Modify, then, under "Secondary Groups" click Select. Then, under "Avaliable Groups" choose vboxusers, then click add, OK, OK, then close
<Linux_Galore> Mena: aaah, yeah Linux can use different lingual character sets and rules smultaneously, XP cant
<Red_Tear> sry got disconnected.... but i cant make changes in User and Groups
<Mena> Linux_Galore, So and i av the problem with the both of them
<stdin> Red_Tear: did you click on the "Administrator Mode" button ?
<Red_Tear> if i do this there is just a red box and nothing else in the window and the comment above that i have to do this^^
<Linux_Galore> Mena: if you look in adept you can install different local packages
<Mena> Linux_Galore, oaky when i do that what would happend
<Mena> okay*
<Linux_Galore> Mena: in kcontrol you can then swap your default local to whatever you want
<Mena> Linux_Galore, okay but when i open Xp is the names will look okay
<Linux_Galore> Mena: hard to say with XP, X has different version for each local and they dont mix well
<Linux_Galore> XP*
<Red_Tear> nothing else.....
<stdin> Red_Tear: ok, there is another way you can do it, just open konsole and type "sudo nano /etc/group" then at the bottom you'll see something like "vboxusers:x:2002:" (the number may be different), just add your username after it, so it may be "vboxusers:x:2002:MyUser", then save it "Ctrl-O" and close "Ctrl-X"
<Mena> Linux_Galore, okay
<Mena> Linux_Galore, i think i will used to deal with it
<Linux_Galore> Mena: I have a friend who speaks both English and Farsi and he has to reboot in XP for each language because it sucks otherwise
<Mena> Linux_Galore, heheh God be with him
<Linux_Galore> Mena: he doesnt have this issue on Linux
<Linux_Galore> Mena: he can be on an english desktop set the browser for farsi and it works
<Mena> Linux_Galore, i think i will install the local langu and thes will fix the problem as you said
<Mena> Linux_Galore, is vista trhe same
<Mena> the*
<Red_Tear> if i tell him to save it, he ask me how to save it^^
<Mena> problem
<Linux_Galore> Mena: dont know
<Red_Tear> @stdin
<Mena> Linux_Galore, iok
<stdin> Red_Tear: just press enter
<Red_Tear> ok
<Linux_Galore> Mena: knowing Microsoft and its habbit of releasing different versions for each local I dare say the same will happen because its also a great way of stopping or restricting piracy
<osiris> anyone know of an app that will play flash files ? or perhaps convert them to avi ?
<Mena> Linux_Galore, ohhhhhh yea
<Linux_Galore> Mena: also many people install two version of Windows ie English and the version tat matches there language so they pay for two licenses, I cant see Microsoft giving that up in a rush
<Red_Tear> ok now Im making my VM
<Linux_Galore> s/tat /that/
<Mena> Linux_Galore, yea
<Red_Tear> but one more question: I selected a dynamic size of the virtual Disk, but now he ask me how big it should be?!?
<stdin> osiris: I don't know about converting them, some you can't, but libflash-swfplayer can play them
<Linux_Galore> Mena: its funny Linux in some languages is the best there is now
<Mena> Linux_Galore, yes sure
<underdog5004> lol, Linux is there best there is now in everything.
<stdin> Red_Tear: how big do you want the virtual disk to be?
<Linux_Galore> Mena: the up side of being open source, anyone can translate the layout and set the local rules
<Mena> Linux_Galore, ofcourse so every one love linux
<niles> hi gang
<niles> i have an old old version of ubuntu,  what document to read to "upgrade" the most recent kubutnu.
<niles> i would like to preserve my user accounts and /home directories
<Linux_Galore> Mena: yeah, some cultural nuances cant be explained to a fat white guy in California
<osiris> stdin, what does that add flash support to ? what app do i use to actually play it
<Red_Tear> i just dont understand why i can tell him he should take a dynamicly expanding image if he still ask me how big the virtual disk should be? is it just how big it will shown to the VM, but dont take that much space? must the space stay free or can i say it should show 2 TB to the VM ? :D
<Mena> Linux_Galore, ofcourse so every one love linux
<Mena> Linux_Galore, sorry
<Mena> Linux_Galore, thats happned by accident
<mikemacd> what do i do? error when trying to boot ubuntu live cd!
<mikemacd> [17179706.232000]  hdd: timeout waiting for DMA
<Mena> Linux_Galore, heheh
<Linux_Galore> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<stdin> osiris: it's a stand alone flash player, and swfplayer is the app you use
<mikemacd> can anyone help me? :)
<Mena> Linux_Galore, i hope that MICROSOFt  find a ay to fix this things bec not every one would like having this problems
<stdin> Red_Tear: id just how big the disk looks to the virtual OS, it will still expand the real file dynamically
<Linux_Galore> mikemacd: what version
<mikemacd> 6.10
<stdin> niles: what version is it ?
<Linux_Galore> Mena: they wont fix it because they lose money
<Mena> Linux_Galore, But they must as i guess
<Mena> Linux_Galore, they can deal with that make another things  wihich will get  money for them
<osiris> stdin, thx
<stdin> np :)
<Mena> stdin, i want to make iso files
<Mena> stdin, can i by a program
<Mena> stdin, imagefile
<Red_Tear> K3b for example
<stdin> Mena: k3b will let you do that
<Mena> stdin, ok
<Mena> stdin, did you try PCLinuxOS
<stdin> Mena: no, not yet, I've been busy with feisty recently, but it's on my to-do list :P
<Linux_Galore> mikemacd: last time i saw that warning it was because the hardisk was getting close to its use by date
<mikemacd> hmm
<mikemacd> well mines not that old at all :)
<mikemacd> almost 1 year, maybe, not even.
<mikemacd> someone told me i had to go into my bios
<mikemacd> and enable something about dma
<Mena> stdin, ok so let me know if it was good for a normal user like me bec its working on prm right
<mikemacd> but i looked around my bios and couldnt find anything
<Mena> rpm*
<plackslayer> thanks fignew.   time for a break
<Red_Tear> failed to start the virtual machine
<stdin> Mena: afaik, yeah it's an RPM distro
<Red_Tear> VirtualBox kernel driver not accessible, permission problem.At '/home/vbox/vbox/src/VBox/VMM/VM.cpp' (303) in int VMR3Create(void (*)(VM*, void*, int, const char*, unsigned int, const char*, const char*, char*), void*, int (*)(VM*, void*), void*, VM**).
<Red_Tear> VBox status code: -1909 VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE
<Linux_Galore> mikemacd: this a Via motherboard
<stdin> Red_Tear: after you added yourself to the vboxusers group, did you logout/back in?
<mikemacd> yes
<mikemacd> i believe so
<Linux_Galore> mikemacd: yeah some VIA board have a DMA issue when under allot of load
<Red_Tear> stdin well ill try
<Red_Tear> back in 1 min ^^
<Mena> Linux_Galore, Thanks FOr helping Today :-)
<mikemacd> okay, so what should i do.
<DaSkreech> Anyone can help with some graphics driver issues?
<Linux_Galore> mikemacd: build your own kernel lol
<mikemacd> huh? lol
<mikemacd> im screwed? haha
<Linux_Galore> mikemacd: try feisty
<DaSkreech> I'm trying to play Supertux and it moves like a spastic ostrich
<Linux_Galore> mikemacd: its a kernel/via hardware  issue
<mikemacd> so i cant fix it?
<mikemacd> i cant use ubuntu?
<Linux_Galore> mikemacd: not really, just download the feisty iso and burn it, seems to be fixed in the new kernel
<vk6five>  q: How do I set the ipaddress manually
<mikemacd> oh, crap. so i wasted a cd :( lol
<mikemacd> wheres this feisty iso your talking about
<Red_Tear2> hmm now no message, much of the VB programm buttons and so on are greyed out, but nothing running
<underdog5004> !feisty
<Linux_Galore> mikemacd: luck of the irish
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<mikemacd> alright.
<mikemacd> be right back!
<stdin> vk6five: like "sudo ifconfig eth0 123.123.123.123"
<Mena> Bye all FOr a while ...With +GOD+ Bless :)
<Red_Tear> stdin hmm now no message, much of the VB programm buttons and so on are greyed out, but nothing running
<stdin> Red_Tear: hmm, not sure why that is
<Red_Tear> but it tells me a session of the VM is running......
<Red_Tear> but dont know how i could stop it^^
<DaSkreech> bah who needs supertux anyway
<Forge> heheh
<Forge> when you can have.. what singularity?
<stdin> Red_Tear: hmm, try "sudo /etc/init.d/virtualbox restart"
<Red_Tear> ok works
<Linux_Galore> bye mena
<Forge> does virtualbox do MacOSX85 like VMware??
<Forge> grrr x86
<stdin> maybe, haven't tried. look on http://www.virtualbox.org/
<Forge> I got it and been there...
<Forge> was just curious thats all
<Forge> I havn't actually USED virtualbox tho
<Forge> but it is installed on my PC
<Red_Tear> win2k setup is running :)
<Forge> Presently, VirtualBox runs on Windows and Linux 32-bit hosts and supports a large number of guest operating systems including but not limited to Windows (NT 4.0, 2000, XP, Server 2003, Vista), DOS/Windows 3.x, Linux (2.4 and 2.6), and OpenBSD.
<Forge> hmmm doesn't mention darwin
<niles> stdin: 6.06 i belive
<stdin> Forge: heh, just found there is a virtualBox channel #vbox
<Forge> kewl
<niles> i asked about upgrading olld version of ubunto to a recent kubutu
<niles> will the kubutnu  installation provide an option to upgrade rather than reformat my PC ?
<stdin> niles: you can't upgrade with the Desktop install CD, just follow the guide here http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade
<niles> thanks stdin
<stdin> :)
<niles> is wiki.kubuntu  the official kubuntu docs and faqs?
<niles> sorry i actually have been running debian on my primary partition.  but it's soo old
<stdin> there is wiki.kubuntu.com and docs.ubuntu.com
<stdin> opps, it's help.ubuntu.com now
<stdin> not docs
<niles> oh right.  the same stuff for ubuntu applies to kubutnu. cool
<stdin> Kubuntu is just Ubuntu plus KDE  minus Gnome
<MukiEX> Really nasty bug, if anyone knows about this
<MukiEX> My mouse cursor is borked.
<MukiEX> It's in the wrong spot on the screen (the cursor is showing up ~500 pixels under where it's supposed to be (e.g. where clicks are registering)
<MukiEX> This problem is present even at the startup screen, before KDE is loaded
<underdog5004> MukiEX, sounds like an xorg problem
<underdog5004> try doing this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MukiEX> Okay, underdog, thanks, I'll be right back and see if it works
<osiris> does kde's sound system not support wav files for sounds or something ?
<surgy> osiris: isnt wav a proprietary format? im sure there are codecs.....
<stdin> heh
<stdin> wav = raw
<stdin> (no codecs)
<osiris> exactly
<stdin> and aRts can play them
<underdog5004> aRts is on its way out...ALSA is the new hotness
<osiris> im using alsa
<stdin> aRts used ALSA
<stdin> *uses
<underdog5004> But ALSA doesn't use aRts
<stdin> no, aRts sits on top of ALSA
<underdog5004> meh, I don't know wtf I'm talking about...
<underdog5004> sorry bout that
<MukiEX> Underdog, came back.
* underdog5004 returns to playing with blocks in the corner
<MukiEX> Reseting did work, but trying any combination to get my graphics card up and back fubared it again.
<MukiEX> So I think it might be when I dist-upgraded, maybe the ati driver doesn't work with the latest xorg or something
<Forgacius> stdin I was checking out the hostlist, and a few docs about Vbox, it has a ways to go yet to be up to VMware level... but its got some nice interesting features/addons
<stdin> underdog5004: basically ALSA is for hardware, aRts is a sound system (service)
<Forgacius> unfortunately the network card it supported was dropped in Vista...
<Forgacius> also FreeBSD has problems and Darwin doesn't even work
<stdin> another reason to hate vista
<Forgacius> also ReactOS doesn't work
<stdin> ReactOS never worked, even if you could boot it :P
<ForgeAus> rofl
<flaccid> well in respect to the sound stuff
<ForgeAus> awww don't be so harsh!
<flaccid> you don't need the kde sound system enabled at all
<flaccid> thats legacy
<flaccid> you only need oss or also or arts
<Linux_Galore> heh => http://gallery.popey.com/gallery/misc/1157960476967_G
<flaccid> alsa
<flaccid> mind you alsa sux at doco and troubleshooting
<flaccid> which makes OSS just seem to be a better alternative
<stdin> ForgeAus: every time you click something it's "Feature not implemented", intersting (and difficult) project tho
<osiris> ok, so why dont it play wav files i set up for system events
<flaccid> osiris: can you play a wav file in an audio player?
<ForgeAus> stdin I agree... for the most bit
<osiris> yeah
<flaccid> wav is raw pcm as confirmed earlier
<osiris> and i can use mp3 or ogg for system events now
<flaccid> osiris: goto kmix and see if that is using alsa or oss
<Mena> Can amrok play files through browser
<osiris> im using alsa
<Mena> i mean play video online
<ForgeAus> hehe I wish there was a MergeOS... Linux/Windows/Aqua/Amiga compatible.... lol! as if that would ever happen!
<osiris> dapper, updated, 2.6.15-28
<flaccid> hmm don't know then sorry osiris
<flaccid> i just use OSS now
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, no way. Not ever. What a nightmare that would be...
<flaccid> ForgeAus: what is your problem with freebsd/
<flaccid> its far more stable than kubuntu
<crazy_penguin> Good morning!
<ForgeAus> hehe flaccid I don't have a problem with BSD
<ForgeAus> (of any variety)
<ForgeAus> as I always say I'm an equal opportunity O/S enthusiast
<flaccid> [2007-02-10 18:32]  <Forgacius> also FreeBSD has problems and Darwin doesn't even work
<flaccid> that wasn't you?
<ForgeAus> yeah but I was talking about under Virtualox
<ForgeAus> grr VirtualBox
<flaccid> oh whats that
<zakame> nice ox
<ForgeAus> you took the statement out of context
<ForgeAus> its like VMware
<flaccid> no i didn't
<flaccid> i misread your statements
<flaccid> there is many alternatives..
<ForgeAus> from Innotek
<zakame> there are
<ForgeAus> well kubuntu should work fine its kernel is 2.6 right?
<flaccid> thats what kubuntu says about lots of stuff...
<ForgeAus> lol
<ForgeAus> its stability issues aside, the OS should (theoretically) work under VirtualBox similarly to how it does natively
<flaccid> thats a negative
<ForgeAus> what you expect a virtualization tool to run it better?
<flaccid> does innotek support *nix/bsd/unix/freebsd ?
<sparr> how can i tell which application is causing ram/swap activity?
<flaccid> well does virtualbox suppor tit
<ForgeAus> yes but theres problems with freebsd 6.2 in it
<ForgeAus> its ... trying to support them
<flaccid> then the problem is innotek, not freebsd
<ForgeAus> but has a ways to go yet apparently
<ForgeAus> flaccid I agree
<flaccid> if they support it and it doesnt work, you ask them why and to fix it
<ForgeAus> well its more Vbox's technology that needs to support *nix/BSD/Darwin
<ForgeAus> they're workin on it
<flaccid> a lot of developers some how blame and leave the onus on the distro for no reason
<flaccid> why do you need to use vbox?
<ForgeAus> they're aware of the problems and trying to fix them thats all you can ask for!
<ForgeAus> you don't
<ForgeAus> in fact it doesn't even have a virtual disk mounting tool
<flaccid> you don't have to ask for anything, you can use something else and say they suck :)
<ForgeAus> I find Virtualization is an interesting toy for me mostly...
<ForgeAus> and its a safe way to run an OS without messing around with your local partitions
<ForgeAus> (it still requires a file or drive access)
<flaccid> well i don't see partitioning as a problem
<flaccid> linux has grub
<flaccid> multi boot is not of difficulty even for the newbie
<stdin> what if you don't want to have to repartition every time you want to test a new OS?
<Gretl> it gets bit more nasty when boot sector is corupeted somehow
<flaccid> you don't have to
<flaccid> if the OS installer doesn't do it for you, its not an OS
<ForgeAus> so what AROS isn't an OS?
<stdin> and if you want multiple versions of an OS?
<flaccid> i'm just being a bit of a wanker really
<ForgeAus> lol
<flaccid> stdin: sure multiple partitions
<stdin> as ling as you can admit it :)
<flaccid> always admit it
<flaccid> i'm an honest flaccid
<stdin> flaccid: then a new version comes out, and you have to repartition, or wipe another
<flaccid> the installer should do that for your
<flaccid> for you
<flaccid> with ease
<ForgeAus> Virtual Drives still require the diskspace
<stdin> yeah, but I don't want a gazillion partitions :P
<ForgeAus> but its installing inside a nice and easy environement
<flaccid> why?
<flaccid> does it make you freak out or something
<ForgeAus> can can even run off an ISO rather than a physical CD
<stdin> yes, yes it dose :P
<flaccid> heh lame excuse :p
<flaccid> you can do VM i have nothing against it, exept performance
<ForgeAus> actually isn't 4 primary partitions per disk the max?
<flaccid> yes it is
<flaccid> then you have logical/extended
<stdin> ForgeAus: yeah, but you can use extended/logical
<ForgeAus> flaccid I don't expect performance out of a VM
<flaccid> i didn't say you did
<ForgeAus> linux doesn't seem to handle extended well
<flaccid> it handles it fine
<stdin> it's fine here
<flaccid> Sysinfo for 'lister.dev.xhost.com.au': FreeBSD 6.1-RELEASE-p11 running KDE 3.5.5, , HD: 6/44GB, , 156 proc's,
<flaccid> see i'm on freebsd
<flaccid> and i use a ext2 and fat32 parts for my homedrives
<flaccid> then i symlink as required
<flaccid> for example opera is on the fat32 so if i do install windows i can access my mail etc.
<flaccid> i might put vista, mac os x and kubuntu on it soon...
<dmitri> what are the safe ranges for HorizSync and VertRefresh I can add to xorg.conf?
<flaccid> bbs
<abrahamlincoln> dmitri, refer to your monitor's manual or google for it should you not have it
<dmitri> abrahamlincoln: i'm kind of lazy to do that right now, is there safe ranges I can use?
<orient2000> Hi! Does anybody have weather working in desklets?
<ForgeAus> back
<abhinay> how to change the text font in tty1, tyy2.... to default font ?
<binks> morning dudes
<eugebuntu> e
<Mena> i want to change my screen resolution from 1024x768 to 1280x1024
<Mena> how to do enable 1280x1024
<Mena> So
<Mena> So
<Mena> Its the brake time
<Mena> !screen resolution
<ubotu> screen: a terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.2-4.1ubuntu5.6.10 (edgy), package size 570 kB, installed size 976 kB
<Mena> :)
<Mena> :D
<Mena> :?
<flaccid> try kcontrol
<stdin> !xconfig | Mena
<ubotu> Mena: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<flaccid> cli required for a desktop os, thats crap :)
<crazyrobot> your monitor has to support 1280x1024 though.  system settings, monitor and display.  sometimes with linux you have to set your video card and monitor manually.
<stdin> flaccid: make a gui to dpkg then :p
<flaccid> yes most of the time :)
<flaccid> stdin: kubuntu and kde already have
<stdin> flaccid: not to apt, to dpkg
<flaccid> what do you mean
<flaccid> a gui is already madd
<flaccid> apt is a frontend to dpkg
<stdin> so you can reconfigure a package without cli
<flaccid> huh
<flaccid> what does this have to do with display?
<binks> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<binks> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<binks> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<stdin> flaccid: because, you may have to add 1280x1024 to the available list of resolutions
<flaccid> no i don't
<flaccid> that aint my job if its not there...
<stdin> flaccid: "you" as in any user
<crazyrobot> stdin: but if the monitor doesn't support it, it won't work.
<binks> flaccid: dont be scared of cli
<flaccid> i'm no the developer nor the package maintainer
<flaccid> um
<stdin> crazyrobot: yeah, I know
<flaccid> who ever said i was scared of cli?
<_fildo> lol
<Sess> ordered my new tablet pc tonight
<binks> flaccid: i misunderstood soz
<_fildo> me
<flaccid> kubuntu is a desktop os. how can it beat windows if the user needs cli?
<Sess> any tablet related apps I can install like xscribble?
<underdog5004> omg! what play's VOBs? I just d/l Lost season 3 episode 7 and I _need_ to watch it!
<flaccid> windows wins...
<flaccid> underdog5004: ah i need to watch that one too
<binks> i admin windows at work and have to edit cli so whats the diff
<stdin> underdog5004: VOB = DVD format
<underdog5004> flaccid, it's on thepiratebay.org
<flaccid> the difference is you don't need cli to change resolution in windows... thats the point.
<underdog5004> stdin...so...kaffeine?
<flaccid> thanks underdog5004
<underdog5004> or mplayer?
<flaccid> xine ?
<flaccid> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<underdog5004> I've got that plugin plugged in
<stdin> underdog5004: yeah, kaffiene, just go to File -> Open Directory
<binks> ok so in screen terms doze wins bully for the doze boys
<stdin> most media players will do it
<underdog5004> stdin, ok, sweet! I've got rtorrent running on my server, then I do ftp:// to my server from within the kaffeine playlist...kaffeine wins
<binks> install clv and type vlc /path/to/dvd/dir
<binks> vlc
<flaccid> binks: that makes no sene.
<Red_Tear> got disconnected before....
<binks> no it dont we have to edit files manually all the time in windows thats a desktop whats the diff
<flaccid> binks: which file to you edit to change resolution in windows?
<flaccid> i've never heard of that
<underdog5004> rofl @ flaccid
<Red_Tear> hmm..... Im sure ther is a way to change disk in my VM on VirtualBox while running, right?
* underdog5004 appreciates the humor
<flaccid> thanks underdog5004
<binks> flaccid: im not just talking about screen res
<stdin> flaccid: in the registry, which is a file :P
<flaccid> binks: you might edit files. normal users don't.
<flaccid> the registry is not 1 file no
<binks> normal users in kubuntu dont
<stdin> yeah, it's a few (binary) files
<flaccid> binks: well i am. cite something specific or give up the argument.
<flaccid> binks: this normal user we were helping before did...
<sampan> is this still a kubuntu help channel or a troll-for-complaints-about-how-linux-isn't-ready-for-desktop-users channel?
<binks> ok nps i cant be arsed with a linux bashing this morning life is about choice my choice in *nix
<flaccid> sampan: the latter
<osiris> stdin, was it you that recomended swfplayer to me ?
<flaccid> i wasn't the one with an unfounded argument...
<_Oscar__> I have a very odd problem. When I start kubuntu with a live cd I have no issues whatsoever. After I've installed it however I have problems with the graphics card. I get a black blank screen. The card works well under windows (and kubuntu live cd) so I don't think it's the card. The Xorg-logfile doesn't report anything odd. Any ideas on where to start looking for things?
<sampan> arguments about off-topic topics should be taken elsewhere?  this is a support channel i thought ... there's other venues for debating linux's merits/demerits vis-a-vis other OS's ... or maybe i was misinformed
<osiris> yeah, drop to a terminal, kill X, and try startx
<flaccid> sampan: i didn't start it so take it up with the perp
<flaccid> sampan: i do a lot of help here so respect that
<sampan> flaccid, you continued it -- takes two to have a CONVERSATION  :)
<flaccid> no shit sampan
<flaccid> and takes 1 to complain about it as well
<_Oscar__> osiris: was that for me? Unfortunatly something odd happens when X starts so I can't see a terminal either. It's like the machine locks up. No ctrl-alt-backspace, no ctrl-alt-delete, no ctrl-alt-F1
<Alarm> hello, with which app, could i see the disk usage with graphical bars ?
<_Oscar__> And this is only after an install. Running from live-cds works well. As does windows.
<_Oscar__> Alarm: kuickdisk I think
<flaccid> _Oscar__: check your /var/log/X*.log
<Alarm> any available that is allready installed by default with a standart kubuntu installation ?
<flaccid> Alarm: not that i know of. it might show kind of in system settings
<vk6five> sdq: burning a disk uses cdfs, right... there's nothing stopping me burning a cdrom from kubuntu for windows is there?
<Alarm> okie
<Alarm> any command line then ?
<flaccid> vk6five: i thought it was iso9660
<flaccid> Alarm: df -h
<Alarm> okie , thank you a lot :)
<flaccid> npz
<flaccid> the -h is for human readable
<flaccid> so in reality its quicker to get the info than a gui
<flaccid> i'm not scared of that cli :)
<_Oscar__> flaccid: I did. Nothing out of the ordinary there.
<stdin> osiris: yeah
<jbrouhard> anyone here ever manage to get the latest Cedega to install on Edgy Eft ?
<flaccid> _Oscar__: wish i could help further. i have no idea.
<flaccid> where to go from here
<osiris> stdin, i ran it, my power supply let the smoke out, and it roached the pc
<vk6five> either way... standard and it shouldn't matter right?
<_Oscar__> flaccid: It seems to only be in kubuntu though. Tried mandriva2007 and it worked there. I should probably report it, but so far I don't have any data about it, other than "It won't work". which isn't very helpful to the devs.
<osiris> seriously
<stdin> osiris: I doubt that's anything to do with swfplayer
<osiris> i know
<flaccid> _Oscar__: yeah loose loose situation
<stdin> osiris: but, ouch
<osiris> the living room reaks
<osiris> i replaced the supply and the box is dead:dead
<flaccid> rip box
<stdin> osiris: your motherboard is probably fried too, but the hard disk *may* be ok still
<osiris> RIP osiris@grail
<vk6five> stdin: that answer you gave on ipconfig a while back... how do I cause this machine to have the same ip say 192.168.550.1 every time so I can setup a windows firewall for sharing.
<osiris> stdin, thats what im hopin.  anyhow.  off to parts shop
<stdin> osiris: good luck
<stdin> vk6five: if you want it to be permanent go to, System Settings -> Network  Settings, and change it there
* stdin will be back soon
<flaccid> ack
<vk6five> thks stdin
<vk6five> flaccid: the cd burnt in linux should read in windows... yeah.
<flaccid> if burnt as iso9660
<flaccid> or UDF
<flaccid> windows XP and above can do udf iirc
<binks> has anyone used the new todicgui if so how does it look on your machine
<binks> todisc ^^
<binks> the gui for tovid that is
<binks> http://tovid.wikia.com/wiki/Tovid_changelog/upcoming#todiscgui
<dmitri> does anyone know good repositories for win32codecs and libdvdcss?
<_Oscar__> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xenol> is grub-gfxboot_0.97-5_i386.deb compatible with edgy i386?
<flaccid> most likely xenol but i can't officially confirm
<xenol> flaccid: so rather i should download from sudo apt-get?
<flaccid> what are you trying to do
<Red_Tear> how to make graphic work better in VirtualBox?
<jbrouhard> howdy all
<plackslayer> is there a way to make the synaptics driver (through syndockor ksynaptics) acctually turn off the "safe" mode?   It is REALLY annoying...
<di3> dmitri: go to http://seveas.imbrandon.com, the repo has libdvdcss and w32codecs
<jbrouhard> anyone have problems with Cedega Setup in Edgy Eft ?
<nagyv> If I have a hand-compiled kernel module, then should I recompile it after the kernel upgrade?
<flaccid> if its a module you just load it
<flaccid> cousin :)
<nagyv> good morning :)
<flaccid> evening
<flaccid> :p
<Red_Tear> "tell me, why do you say goodmorning when you know very well that its afternoon?" ;) :P
<Red_Tear> (but here its morning, too)
<flaccid> it is a global server
<flaccid> on the internet
<flaccid> and i'm an aussie mate
<flaccid> :p
<Red_Tear> i know.... was just joking around a bit...  dont u know the job interview of montey python?^^
<flaccid> yes
<flaccid> well no
<flaccid> thats another 20 dollas
<flaccid> if you want me to continue
<flaccid> ...
<plackslayer> di3: How do you form the reposatory line that goes into the apt manager?
<plackslayer> for that site you just gave?
<plackslayer> nm, I think I got it.
<binks> has anyone got a link to a good tutorial for pyqt4 not qt3 for a begginner
<[abhishek] >  i am not getting any options in kcontrol but all those are in kmenu > lost+found
<[abhishek] > how can i get those back in kcontrol?
<[abhishek] > devilsadvocate:
<xenol> !pygt4
<xenol> !pyqt4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pygt4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pyqt4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xenol> binks:  well try on wikipedia.org
<xenol> mayb some links there or google for it :P
<xenol> i got a problem
<xenol> i now can upgrade kernel to 17-11 generic one
<xenol> but one of 3 is for x86_64 as it says and i have x86 :/
<flaccid> thats a good thing not a problem?
<xenol> well should i updeate it? cause 2 kernel images r for x86/x86_64 and 3rd for x86_64
<hanso> hello all. I'm experimenting alot of problems with Kubuntu. the worst problem is that programs (prosesses) beeing closed for no reason. for instance the kicker bar. are there others having the same problems or know about a sollution?
<binks> cheers xenol
<di3> plackslayer: put the line "deb http://seveas.imbrandon.com/ edgy-seveas all"
<xenol> flaccid: any ideas that new kernel will fix probs with turning off pc?
<plackslayer> yeah - I was having trouble with the "all" part.   Thanks di3.
<di3> dont forget about authentication
<di3> plackslayer: run "wget http://seveas.imbrandon.com/1135D466.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -"
<plackslayer> I got that first - that part he has on his page - its the exact layout of his distro that I didn't get.
<daniele_982> hello i'm italian and i've installed kxdocker by the repo but it not found! why?
<daniele_982> ops il channel e' in ita :D
<xJPM100x> hello
<daniele_982> xJPM100x: you use Kxdocker?
<daniele_982> hello something use KxDocker?
<yopad> hi everyone
<b0uncer> hi..not actually Kubuntu-related but how do I alter default permissions that files get when created?
<daniele_982> hi yopad you use KxDocker?
<yopad> how do you change the font size for the terminal
<b0uncer> at the moment every user can read others' home directories and all files created there
<yopad> the true terminal...
<b0uncer> so I'd need to set it so that only the owner/group can read, others couldn't
<daniele_982> nothing???
<flaccid> b0uncer: man chmod and man chown
<yopad> say i hit alt-f2 and go into that terminal thing
<daniele_982> flaccid: you use kxdocker?
<yopad> how do i change the font size
<yopad> or the resoultion for it
<flaccid> sometimes
<daniele_982> flaccid: but you have intalled it by repositorie?
<flaccid> yopad: which terminal thing are you referring to
<di3> b0uncer: right click on the file and choose properties -> permissions
<yopad> flaccid in non gui
<yopad> how do i change that..
<yopad> i think they call it the true terminal
<flaccid> i have never heard of true terminal
<daniele_982> something read me???
<flaccid> are you referring to konsole or xterm
<flaccid> daniele_982: yes i did
<yopad> hit alt-f3 or alt-f2
<daniele_982> flaccid: ok you use kxdocker?
<b0uncer> flaccid and di3 yeah I know how to change them, but I'd like to set the defaults so that the files created newly get the permissions right away without me needing to alter them afterwards
<yopad> in there
<flaccid> no  i dont daniele_982
<daniele_982> flaccid: ok
<flaccid> b0uncer: maybe you are referring to cmask as a mount option set in fstab
<daniele_982> flaccid: i've installed it by repositories but it not found
<flaccid> daniele_982: you can't run kxdocker from alt+f2 / windows key + r
<b0uncer> flaccid: actually (just reading some web pages) I think it's umask I'm after..
<flaccid> yep thats user mask
<flaccid> but there is also creation mask iirc
<b0uncer> but how do I use that to set defaults so that they're permanent?
<crow> Hi,
<flaccid> b0uncer: as an option for the mount entry in /etc/fstab
<flaccid> iirc its static
<xenol> plz it is kdm bug that my PC wont turn off/restart though k menu but i can turn off/restart from konsole
<flaccid> so in some situations you are probably still going to be have to manually set perms. ie. fs can't tell which user:group you want to create stuff under
<daniele_982> flaccid: the problem is that it is not configurable
<b0uncer> flaccid: no, I mean for local files on /home (which is on root partition)
<crov> Hi, i am having problem with Booting up Kubuntu, Ati Radeon X850 Pro (R480) http://img115.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00260sq3.jpg
<b0uncer> is it just 'umask nnn' with an appropriate nnn mask number?
<flaccid> daniele_982: edit /etc/fstab and it is
<b0uncer> there seems to be no manpage for umask
<flaccid> oh
<flaccid> wrong person
<flaccid> daniele_982: can't help you sorry
<flaccid> b0uncer: that should be automatic
<daniele_982> flaccid: /etc/fstab???
<flaccid> people in the admin group might still have access to other peoples homes i can't remember
<hanso> hello all. I'm experimenting alot of problems with Kubuntu. the worst problem is that programs (prosesses) beeing closed for no reason. for instance the kicker bar. are there others having the same problems or know about a sollution?
<flaccid> daniele_982: sorry that wasn't meant for you
<yopad> flaccid i mean ctrl+alt+f#
<flaccid> b0uncer: create a new file in your homedir under your user name and then show me the perms
<yopad> yeah
<yopad> how do you change the font size in there
<flaccid> huh
<flaccid> no idea
<yopad> haha
<flaccid> i don't know what ur talking about yopad
<yopad> what is that called
<yopad> is that the terminal too
<yopad> out of gui
<flaccid> use konsole
<flaccid> goto the settings menu and you can change whatever you want, yopad
<di3> b0uncer: you can change the default creation mask in /home/your_name/.bash_profile
<di3> but you have to relogin afaik
<xenol> wat is kde irc plz?
<flaccid> hmm good suggestion di3
<b0uncer> di3: so I figured out running 'umask 0640' does what I'm after, but do I need to put that in .bash_profile or will it stay permanent?
<di3> no, i wont stay permanent, just for the current session
<xenol> kde irc channel?
<Alarm> how can i change my swappiness value
<Alarm> !swappiness
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swappiness - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xenol> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<b0uncer> di3: thanks :)
<di3> b0uncer: put that in .bash_profile
<crov> Hi, i am having problem with Booting up Kubuntu, Ati Radeon X850 Pro (R480) http://img115.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00260sq3.jpg
<xenol> crov:  my friend had same problem in windows that graphic was fked up on boot screen
<xenol> crov:  and he realized it is HW mistake
<xenol> crov: mayb this aint that case but who knows
<crov> 6.06 worked fine, windows xp,vista working fine
<crov> HW is working fine
<xenol> only edgy?
<xenol> hmm crow did u upgraded ur kernel?
<crov> xenol no i just download kubunu-i386-dvd.iso and trying to install it, it wont install normaly it show me the same screen on startup, then i install text mode and now when booting also wont boot to kde
<xenol> crov only shell loads?
<di3> crov: you can disable this splash screen, maybe it will help
<xenol> crov:  if so u need to "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" i had same prob when iused alternate install
<Linux_Galore> anyone figured out 1. to find a way to get kaffeine to play mkv without crapping itself, 2. making vlc show decent fonts that dont look like some monkey rendered them on a bad day
<Linux_Galore> sorry  sub fonts
<crov> xenol well when i become that screen i cant go into shell ory anywhere, i use text mode install because normal stop on the same screen
<xenol> crov i made this got problem installing edgy from desktop some crap with my monitor but monitor doesnt  have more than 1 month when i tried to isntall so i DLed alternate booted it up isntalled and it only copied files to disk so i needed to "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" everything was ok then but got probelms with network monitor resolution etc
<xenol> crov: well but i finally made it over so np with that but try to disable that screen
<di3> crov: yes try to disable the splash screen
<crov> how to do that?
<xenol> crov:  can u get to kdm at least?
<xenol> crov:  if not u will have to boot up live cd and change it from there
<di3> crov: when the grub menu show up press esc to stop booting
<di3> crov: then press 'e' to edit the boot menu
<tobias_> good morning
<tobias_> uhm can anyone help me to format my external usb-hard-drive ?
<flaccid> lets see
<crusty> hi guys! iv just intalled xmove on kubuntu 6.10, but it does not appear in the multimedia program list menu
<flaccid> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<crusty> any help?
<crov> xenol i cant get kde because it stop on first screen
<flaccid> tobias_: qtparted shall be the easiest
<tobias_> ah ok thnx
<plackslayer> crov: you need to tweak your monitor settings.
<di3> crov: and finally remove  'splash'  from the list of boot parameters
<flaccid> crusty: you probably need to add it yourself if you want
<xenol> crov:  that disable splash screen as di3 told
<crusty> how?
<crov> di3 ok thnx will try
<crov> plackslayer how to do that?
<xenol> di3: he needs to but nosplash there?
<flaccid> crusty: right click kmenu | edit
<plackslayer> crov: those settings are in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<di3> xenol: sorry, i didn't get it
<di3> xenol: what do you mean
<xenol> di3: how does he removes the spalshscreen? with adding nosplash behind kernel?
<crusty> kde menu is open....and now?
<di3> xenol: as far as i remember there is an option 'splash' in the list of boot params
<di3> xenol: he needs to remove it
<xenol> di3:  quite splash?
<di3> xenol: right
<di3> xenol: quite is for supressing kernel messages and splash for splash screen
<flaccid> try alt + ctrl + f1 on boot scren
<flaccid> actually try all of them!
<xenol> di3:  so if i remove quite then i will see wat is loading?
<di3> xenol: right, you will see all kernel messages
<xenol> di3: under the edgy splash screen?
<xenol> di3: and btw if i remove the splash screen wont edgy start faster? in windows it is like that give +2-3 sec boost to startup of os
<di3> no, these are the messages from various system services such as dhcp, cups
<di3> xenol: i don't know if it speeds the booting process up
<xenol> di3: plz can u gimme kde irc channel? cause i thing i discovered bug :S
<di3> xenol: i always remove 'splash' because i want to see what is going on while booting
<psajdak> jest ktos z pl?
<di3> xenol: i don't know
<di3> xenol: try to find your bug on bugs.kde.org
<flaccid> there is #kde
<xenol> flaccid: i found few possibilities how to fix but i dont want to turn off sound and i am prompted to do it :(
<flaccid> this is why windows wins :(
<xenol> flaccid: they told me i should ask about my problem with turning off pc here
<flaccid> who is they
<xenol> ppl in kde channel
<flaccid> what is the problem
<xenol> i cant turn off pc from kmenu onyl from console
<xenol> only
<flaccid> why
<flaccid> and how do you get to console
<xenol> flaccid:  well i want to turn of pc from k menu logout  when i do it my monitor goes black HD shutdoen only cooler is working and PC is under electricity afaik
<flaccid> no idea sorry
<JosefK> xenol: I had the same problem - ATI card?
<flaccid> contact the makes of kubuntu
<xenol> JosefK:  yup
<flaccid> err the makers
<xenol> ok i will try
<JosefK> xenol: add vga=791 to the defopts line in your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<flaccid> whoever they are
<JosefK> xenol: it's a console switching problem, doing the above then running 'sudo update-grub' should fix it
<JosefK> xenol: (for the second shutdown/reboot only, you'd need to boot up again for the changes to take effect)
<xenol> so JosefK i add vga=791 in menu.lst and do sudo update-grub well will it work also with GFX boot menu?
<JosefK> xenol: indeed
<psajdak> jest ktos z polski
<flaccid> !polski
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about polski - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> damn
<JosefK> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<JosefK> :P
<flaccid> danker
<xenol> JosefK:  does it matter where do i put vga=791 or can u tell me plz where to put it cause i am confused
<psajdak> juz myslalem ze jestem jedyny na tym kanale
<JosefK> # defoptions=vga=791 quiet splash
<dado_> hi to all
<JosefK> xenol: leave the line commented, the 'update-grub' tool uses it
<JosefK> xenol: it should be around line 84 by default
<nickhardcore> t
<nickhardcore> hi
<xenol> JosefK:  i need to turn off PC now?
<JosefK> xenol: after you've edited that file and run 'sudo update-grub', yes
<xenol> JosefK:  i have ran that sec i try
<JosefK> xenol: if there are any problems the recovery mode hasn't been affected, np's, gl :)
<JosefK> hmm, is security.ubuntu.com down?
<flaccid> i think it is
<flaccid> hmm very slow
<JosefK> yeah :/ I just managed to get a connection, not sure if someone was restarting apache or something :/
<flaccid> feels like something other than that
<flaccid> if i was that you wouldn't notice it
<xenol> JosefK:  thx will be here in 1-2 hours?  i g2g
<xenol> will u be*
<JosefK> xenol: probably, cya later if I am :)
<JosefK> flaccid: true
<crusty> i cant run xmovie....any help???
<oxigen> Hi guys! I dont know how to setup Terminal Emulator in Konqueror. Can anyone help me?
<oxigen> Actually i dont have 'window' tab
<Ace2016> press f8
<ted_> hello
<Ace2016> oxigen: is that what your after?
<oxigen> Ace2016: nothing
<Ace2016> doesn't that split the view in two and show konsole at the bottom?
<ted_> is there anyone good with the util 915resolution and setting up screen modes on a intel gfx card?
<oxigen> Ace2016: no
<Ace2016> oxigen: http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror
<Ace2016> oxigen: is that what your after?
<kuw88> ng\
<oxigen> thanks Ace2016
<bomber> theese peers are getting on my nerves
<serenity> hi
<serenity> when i start digikam, nothing happens after a while a window pops up. He is searching for existing albums, but then nothing happens
<mefisto__> how do I check free disk space in edgy?
<Nino> salut
<Nino> enfin
<Nino> re
<Nino> ^
<Nino> ^^
<Nino> jsuis enfin connecter a partir de kubuntu
<mefisto__> df doesn't list info for /
<Nino> j'ai russi
<Nino> ya quelqu'un ?
<mefisto__> how do I check free disk space in edgy?
<JohnFlux> mefisto__: df
<mefisto__> JohnFlux: df doesn't list info for /
<di3> mefisto__: run du -sh /
<JohnFlux> mefisto__: df / -h
<mefisto__> di3: what does that do?
<JohnFlux> di3: not needed
<JohnFlux> mefisto__: searches and counts up every file
<xenol> JosefK: so i am back
<JohnFlux> mefisto__: working?
<mefisto__> JohnFlux: yes, "df / -h" worked
<mefisto__> is df not working as it did in dapper related to the UUIDs in fstab?
<JohnFlux> mefisto__: just "df" should have worked too
<JohnFlux> mefisto__: cat /etc/mtab  | grep "/ "
<JohnFlux> mefisto__: does mtab have /
<xenol> JosefK:  it is working thx
<xenol> JosefK:  but i got few problems with look of it after all
<mefisto__> JohnFlux: cat /etc/mtab  | grep "/ " returns nothing
* JohnFlux nods
<dromer> hi, I'm having a problen on my edgy install: on one of the user accounts (with restricted privileges) all of the 'icons' (not sure how to call it) of kde and lots of programs don't work anymore. for instance in the k-menu, in front of all the tabs there is no more icon, and in konqueror or amarok, there are no reload or previous icons, while on the root-account everything is still okay. what could have happened and how can I fix it so all the icons are ba
<JohnFlux> mefisto__: that explains why df doesn't show it, but doesn't explain why / isn't in mtab :-)
<mefisto__> JohnFlux: what should mtab look like? Can you point me to a howto somewhere?
<JohnFlux> mefisto__: cat /proc/mounts  | grep "/ "
<di3> join #kde
<di3> oops
<dromer> hehe
<mefisto__> JohnFlux: rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0, and then: /dev/hdd1 / ext3 rw,data=ordered 0 0
<dromer> anybody an idea what could be wrong with the system icons?
<abhinay> i'm getting checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!, when iam trying to install Yakuake
<JohnFlux> mefisto__: yeah, they should be in sync - I don't know why they fell out of sync
<xenol> !yakuake
<ubotu> yakuake: Yet Another Kuake, KDE terminal emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 67 kB, installed size 488 kB
<xenol> JohnFlux:  aint konsole gut for ya?
<mefisto__> JohnFlux: I don't understand. what should be in sync?
<JohnFlux> mefisto__: you could just:  cp /etc/mtab{,.bak} && cp /proc/mounts /etc/mtab
<JohnFlux> mefisto__: /etc/mtab  and /proc/mounts
<JohnFlux>  mefisto__: basically /etc/mtab  should look the same as /proc/mounts
<delight> !tovid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tovid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abhinay> what is the keyboard shortcut for katapult ?
<JohnFlux> abhinay: alt+space
<JohnFlux>  mefisto__: for some reason, yours have gotten out of sync
<JohnFlux>  mefisto__: a lot of people just delete mtab and symlink it directly to /proc/mounts  to save the trouble
<xenol> JohnFlux:  where can i see list of all keyboard shortuct?
<Bluedog> hey guys
<mefisto__> JohnFlux: /proc/mounts is an empty file
<JohnFlux> mefisto__: ...
<Bluedog> need to mount an ntfs partition on my disk to try and repair windows, can someone tell me the command? :)
<JohnFlux> mefisto__:  cat /proc/mounts
<Bluedog> its /dev/sda1
<paulcarpenter> for some reason I appear to have  kernel 2.6.17-10 and  kernel 2.6.17-11 installed at once (bodged upgrade?), how would I go about ridding myself of the old one (assuming that it is obselete?)
<_Oscar__> Bluedog: mount
<JohnFlux> _Oscar__: no
<_Oscar__> Bluedog: mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
<JohnFlux> Bluedog: by default it will mount so only root can read it
<JohnFlux> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<JohnFlux> Bluedog: read that ^^
<_Oscar__> JohnFlux: Ahh, read access to ntfs. Go get the windows-cd and use that for repair. only safe way to go.
<Bluedog> thanks
<JohnFlux> Bluedog: ntfs-3g  is fairly safe
<JohnFlux> and the windows-cd is really really useless for repairing
<JohnFlux> I honestly don't know how MS could have made the windows cd any more useless for repairing
<_Oscar__> JohnFlux: emphasis on fairly. I've used the win-cd for repair a few times. it's not up to par with the linux cds but it's not useless. far from it.
<mefisto__> JohnFlux: so I can copy /proc/mounts to /etc/mtab ? is that all I need to do?
<JohnFlux> mefisto__: it will fix it this time.  a more permanent solution is to symlink them.  but I feel uncomfortable suggesting it since i don't know why it's doing that in the first place
<JohnFlux> why they are getting out of sync I mean
<JohnFlux> _Oscar__: I don't see how.  how can you read or write your files from a windows cd ?
<JohnFlux> _Oscar__: how can you fix the partitioning or anything?
<JohnFlux> _Oscar__: heh.  anyway, good if it worked for you :-)
<xenol> guys it is possible to run ad-aware SE on kubuntu with wine?
<adaptr> why would you *want* to ?
<xenol> lets say friend cant boot up windows and is afraid with messing up with safe mode :S
<_Oscar__> JohnFlux: Sure. Feels odd to defend MS here but they've got equivalents of chroot and most other useful tools. But live-cds are better. Most often the win-repair-cd will just be used to reinstall things, even if that's called repairing.
<adaptr> xenol: then he should educate himself, safe mode does nothing in and of itself
<xenol> afk
<adaptr> xenol: hi
<adaptr> you narrowly escaped there
<xenol> adaptr:  well he is kinda noob with pc he aint even using AV on windows :S
<xenol> another BFU
<xenol> =)
<xenol> need to do dishes afk
<adaptr> xenol: then tell him to switch to Ubuntu if he intends to keep using it
<JohnFlux> _Oscar__: on the windows cd?
<JohnFlux> _Oscar__: I've never seen that!
<adaptr> because he is not cleared on using WIndows, obviously
<adaptr> _Oscar__: Wintendo does not have the "equivalent" of chroot, because the concept does not exist there
<JohnFlux> I think he means you can boot a windows partition from the cd or something?
<adaptr> which has nothing to do with chroot
<adaptr> even GRUB can do that
<_Oscar__> JohnFlux: Just learned it myself. Never been big on windows. Been forced to learn it since my current job requires me to use it.
<flaccid> chroot on windows
* flaccid falls over giggling
<adaptr> _Oscar__: "booting a HD partition from CD" != chroot
<JohnFlux> _Oscar__: how do you do it?
<adaptr> _Oscar__: in any OS
<JohnFlux> adaptr: oh stop complaining
<flaccid> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<JohnFlux> adaptr: I understood what he meant well enough
<flaccid> heh thats not really a help
<flaccid> you can't build jails on windows
<flaccid> full stop.
<adaptr> JohnFlux: well, in that case - you can access a Windows installation from any Windows installation CD
<JohnFlux> flaccid: chroot != jail
<_Oscar__> adaptr: There's something on that cd that sounds an awful lot like chroot. Meaning stepping into a dir and make that the root-dir. Haven't tested it though.
<JohnFlux> flaccid: go read what the bsd jail does :P
<flaccid> i,
<flaccid> um
<JohnFlux> adaptr: not just access, but boot
<flaccid> chroot is used for a jail
<flaccid> what are you referring to?
<adaptr> _Oscar__: see my line above, you're just attaching to an existing Windows installation, and it has to be an installation, and so it has to be a partition, it canont be a directory
<flaccid> there are many types of jails
<adaptr> JohnFlux: you can do both form the Install CD
<flaccid> and yes i use bsd like jails, why would i need to read about them...
<JohnFlux> flaccid: bsd jail does far more than chroot does
<flaccid> JohnFlux: thats argumentative
<adaptr> ITYM "debatable"
<flaccid> is there a point to all of this
<flaccid> or just talking crap?
<_Oscar__> adaptr: Same difference. For most ppl that's about the same. Windows are usually on a partition. But sure, it's not quite the same.
<flaccid> put it this way
<adaptr> _Oscar__: it is not the same in the sense that you cannot use it to mount an arbitrary point to run an installation from, as you can on *nix
<flaccid> if its ntfs or fat* you can't do anything
<xenol> adaptr:  he wants to play games :p
<adaptr> xenol: you can do that on Ubuntu
<flaccid> what does games have to do with chroot/jails ?
<xenol> adaptr:  play propieraty games?
<xenol> adaptr: non-free i mean
<_Oscar__> adaptr: No, but for people who want to fix their broken windows and needs to be in the top-level dir to run some command, it's about the same.
<adaptr> flaccid: I gave him advice, he answered -- stop taking everythin gpersonally
<flaccid> adaptr: stop telling me that i'm taking anything personally. if you didn't know there is no tone on irc...
<adaptr> xenol: sure, there's wine, and cedega/winex for advanced stuff - I had a site that lists many games and the methods used
<flaccid> is there actually a problem here or just bullshit?
<adaptr> flaccid: have a pill man, I will "stop telling you" after this one time, no problem
<flaccid> i've already dumped 2 pills
<xenol> adaptr:  cedega is non-free and for most of time those games r not playable
<adaptr> flaccid: does there *need* to be a problem ?
<flaccid> no there doesn't need to be a problem
<DeBert> Anybody know how i can establish a VPN-connection in Kubuntu?
<adaptr> xenol: oh.. you mean open source ? hmmm
<flaccid> i could just aks you all to take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<flaccid> ok
<xenol> adaptr:  no
<adaptr> DeBert: there's OpenVPN
<flaccid> so take your conversation there if you think i'm being personal....
<DeBert> adaptr: Is it installed by default?
<mefisto__> JohnFlux: can I paste my current mtab and /proc/mount? The differences seem odd to me
<adaptr> DeBert: I don't think so
<xenol> adaptr: talking about game devs  that cant even make how to run their games on linux
<flaccid> !openvpn
<ubotu> openvpn: Virtual Private Network daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.7-1 (edgy), package size 317 kB, installed size 948 kB
<flaccid> openvpn rox
<flaccid> its in universe
<xenol> adaptr:  trust me if just a small how to would be there many things would change
<adaptr> xenol: sure they can, but there is no incentive for them to try.. Linux buyers make up < 1% of their demographic
<JohnFlux> mefisto__: should be okay
<DeBert> I just installed KVpnc, but don't know how it works...
<JohnFlux> mefisto__: worst case you have to reboot
<xenol> adaptr:  well it is marketing of game devs and MS
<JohnFlux> mefisto__: you could just copy the line for /
<xenol> adaptr: just image  if more some games where multiplatform not built for mac os x and win
<adaptr> xenol: no, it is developing for the installed base - which is windows, they would be stupid to do otherwise
<franx> hi am i going to have to recompile my ralink drivers with the install of this new kernel?
<nagyv> DeBert: I didn't knew it neither, and finally it was easier to use the command line openvpn
<adaptr> xenol: game developers need to eat
<xenol> adaptr:  :D
<flaccid> nagyv: openvpn rox my sox
<jbrouhard> *notes that if DX binaries were open sourced' then 90% of the games out there would easily be converted to linux <G>
<crusty> hallo guys! iv jus installed cinerlerra on kubuntu 6.10.....but it does not run. any help?
<jbrouhard> problem is, there's no market for that
<jbrouhard> at least, no financial market, so I'll shut up
<JohnFlux> adaptr: doom was ported to linux in a year by a single developer
<xenol> adaptr:  i heard that on linspire u can run exe files just on cliking on them and using win soft on it without any emulator
<ubuntu> the channel for ubuntu in spanish_
<xenol> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<xenol> CZ
<xenol> cz
<flaccid> xenol: you can do that in ubuntu
<ubuntu> thx
<xenol> !cz
<JohnFlux> adaptr: It's not stupid to accomodate linux users for one persons salary
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<xenol> ubuntu:  np
<mefisto__> Here's my /etc/mtab and /proc/mounts files: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5039/ The lines beginning "none" worry me
<adaptr> JohnFlux: doom was pretty much developed on NeXt
<JohnFlux> adaptr: (the guy that ported it used to hang around on irc )
<JohnFlux> adaptr: I meant doom3
<franx> anyone?
<franx> id hate to update to this new kernel and my wireless driver no longer work
<xenol> flaccid: well u can everything  in ubuntu if the half of the world wasnt BFU then many things would be good :S
<flaccid> BFU?
<xenol> flaccid: brain free users =)
<flaccid> i'm not sure what you mean
<flaccid> but yeha
<flaccid> linux has got a long way to go to beat windows
<franx> flaccid: whats yopur thougts on the kernel upgreade question?
<xenol> flaccid: yes but linux wont survive if community wasnt here
<flaccid> xenol: i don't use linux coz i don't need to
<DeBert> flaccid: For me Linux has already beaten Windows, except for playing games...
<flaccid> franx: no thoughts i don't know why you need to upgrade kernel
<xenol> flaccid: hmm i use linux cause i can learn new things
<flaccid> DeBert: for you maybe. not for the all the boobs and all the different users out there
<xenol> flaccid: and still i am using windows for games
<flaccid> xenol: i use unix because i can learn properly :)
<flaccid> sorry i'm not a gamer much
<xenol> flaccid: i used to play as hell in recent years but lets say i got bored of games
<xenol> flaccid: playing only L2
<flaccid> yah my concentration span is short
<flaccid> i play nexuiz and tuxracer mainly now
<xenol> flaccid: tuxracer alongside with supertux rox
<flaccid> what is supertux
<flaccid> !supertux
<ubotu> supertux: Classic 2D jump 'n run sidescroller with Tux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.3-1.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 228 kB, installed size 548 kB
<xenol> similar to mario
<flaccid> hmm
<flaccid> cool
<xenol> funny game imho
<DeBert> flaccid: My mum seems to be doing fine on Ubuntu, and she's a complete computer noob.
<franx> supertux is great now that its got new levle
<franx> levels
<flaccid> sweet
<flaccid> actually
<flaccid> i think i played that
<flaccid> actually it might of been a dif version
<flaccid> hehehe we will seen . its in usb ports.
<xenol> flaccid:  personally if i needed to buy legal OS i would buy MAC OS X and not windows but sicne there is kubuntu no need to buy anything :S
<flaccid> DeBert: your mum does not equal every user in the world. we are all different.
<flaccid> xenol: same. except i use pcbsd
<franx> could someone please let me know if i need to re copy these wireless modules after kernel upgrade
<DeBert> flaccid: Maybe, but most people don't know how to install Windows either. Problem usually is hardware support, and Windows apps people got used to.
<xenol> flaccid: i was thinking of going to bsd systems too but if i am complete naab in linux then bsd is harder
<flaccid> DeBert: have a think. video drivers and resolution is not something seemless on ubuntu/linux yet. in windows it is.
<nagyv> franx: I think we don't know it, sorry, try it later
<flaccid> pcbsd is easier than kubuntu
<flaccid> imho
<flaccid> but hey i'm helping here so i shouldnt say that
<flaccid> Sysinfo for 'lister.dev.xhost.com.au': FreeBSD 6.1-RELEASE-p11 running KDE 3.5.5, , HD: 7/44GB, , 170 proc's,
<flaccid> oops
<nagyv> franx: given that kernel is a general thing, you can ask your question at #ubuntu
<xenol> flaccid: any live cd of bsd? i know about PCBSDie
<xenol> or wat is that thing called
* nagyv goes to play football
* xenol wish nagyv hf
<xenol> bah
<DeBert> flaccid: Default (k)ubuntu install looks better than my 800x600 crappy image after i install Windows 2000.
<nagyv> xenol: hf?
<xenol> have fun
<shinigami> hi i'm installing edgy now, my pc have a wireless card.. but i just can't connect it to my wireless network!
<shinigami> helppp
<flaccid> xenol: there is some but i havnt used
<flaccid> DeBert: so what
<DeBert> flaccid: And i believe next ubuntu release will install ATI/Nvidia drivers by default, so that's even better.
<nagyv> ! wireless | shinigami
<ubotu> shinigami: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<flaccid> DeBert: big deal
<DeBert> flaccid: It is, it makes ubuntu almost usable for the masses...
<shinigami> i tried
<shinigami> tried everything
<shinigami> it could scan my network
<shinigami> i key in my key accordingly
<shinigami> in /etc/network/interfaces
<xenol> flaccid: how old r u?
<shinigami> yet can't connect..do i need drivers for my wireless network or what?
<dennister> flaccid: hi there :) long time no see
<shinigami> why is it wlan0 and wmaster0 instead of eth0/eth1
<ag3r> help
<flaccid> DeBert: almost hahah
<flaccid> xenol: i'm 25
<flaccid> heya dennister :)
<flaccid> shinigami: because that is what ubuntu calls them
<xenol> is ubuntu under same license as debian?
<dennister> Q: i upgraded to the 2.6.17.11 kernel from 2.6.17.10; that's a whole new kernel, right? I'm gonna have to reinstall my ivtv drivers for this new kernel, right?
<shinigami> i don't understand why my laptop can connect
<dennister> and lirc?
<shinigami> but
<shinigami> my pc wireless can't
<abhinay> I'm trying to install kompile , sudo apt-get install kompile, i got this error , 'kompile: Depends: kdesu but it is not installable E: Broken packages'
<xenol> guys it is possible that 2 totaly different distros use same swap?
<xenol> totally*
<abhinay> any suggestions ?
<shinigami> why when i try to ifup wlan0 , it says wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801 ???????
<julien> Ubuntu.fr
<julien> please
<julien> i would like go to ubuntu.fr
<Lynoure> julien: type  /join #ubuntu-fr
<julien> thanks
<julien> bbye
<tobias_> heho everybody
<tobias_> i got a problem with my external usb hard drive i think
<tobias_> i want to format it to FAT 32 so i can share data with my windows system but ... i just don't get how to do that
<tobias_> anyone help me ?
<tobias_> hmm everyone's leaving ... :D
<Lynoure> tobias_: 2 people left, not everyone
<tobias_> ok ok ^^
<Lynoure> tobias_: Do you want to learn how to find out things yourself? try  apropos fat
<tobias_> apropos fat ?
<Lynoure> tobias_: yes
<tobias_> mhm thnx
<Lynoure> and then it gives you a list of possibly relevant stuff. Do  man name  on the most promising
<Lynoure> tobias_: if you get stuck, let me know, but I promise the answer is there
<tobias_> ok thnx
<xenol> plz how can i turn off messages that shows while splash in action wat is booting?
<crusty> cinerlerra on my kubuntu 6.10 does faill to start....any help??????????????
<archangel_> shalom all
<_6StringKng_> could someone help me?
<xenol> !ubotu tell _6StringKng_ about ask
<xenol> !tell _6StringKng_ about ask
<xenol> bah
<xenol> _6StringKng_:  wat do u need
<xenol> ?
<_6StringKng_> I was wanting to know how to upgrade amarok to the newest version 1.4.5
<xenol> u need to add to /etc/apt/sources.list amarok repo
<xenol> wait
<xenol> add this there deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-145 edgy main
<pituka> Hi, my amaroK refuses to run without root rights. I asked googled and came up with no solution. I'm out of ideas! Amarok just refuses to start. My konsole output goes like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5046/
<xenol> "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-145 edgy main"
<xenol> _6StringKng_:  add that and run "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade" in terminal
<_6StringKng_> ok
<dennister_> has anyone else here upgraded to the 2.6.17.11 kernel?
<KennethP> dennister_: yes
<dennister_> any problems? like drivers to reinstall?
<KennethP> dennister_: didn't notice any here, but that doesn't mean there aren't any....
<dennister_> my mythtv and mplayer aren't playing nicely with my tuner anymore :(
<dennister_> looks like I'm gonna have to reinstall ivtv drivers, lirc...
<KennethP> dennister_: :(  see if there are any takers here?
<dennister_> yes, that's why I'm asking :)
<dennister_> I'm also trying to get my other onboard nic to work, and my new dsl modem to work (they aren't)
<dennister_> have identified that the very long ethernet cable is NOT the problem, as it works fine between the cable modem and the one working onboard nic
<xenol> _6StringKng_:  it doesnt matter
<JohnFlux> Will a  54 Mbps wireless card be plenty for streaming movies?
<_6StringKng_> k
<_6StringKng_> ty
<JohnFlux> 5MB/sec sounds plenty, but I don't know what it would be in practise
<lupine_85> more than enough
<lupine_85> assuming the card can sustain the load
<JohnFlux> hmm
<dennister_> lupine_85: is my memory serving correctly? are u good about networking issues?
<lupine_85> not great
<dennister_> i'm trying to migrate from being a cable modem user to dsl modem user, and am having issues...
<JohnFlux> I picked up some cheap touch screen computers
<JohnFlux> I want to add pcmcia wireless cards  and mount them on my wall :-)
<JohnFlux> for watching movies, listening to music, viewing cooking recipes etc :-)
<bomber> i just got a tv card for the computer and was wondering if anyone know how to use it in linux?
<dennister_> what kind of tuner?
<dennister_> model name/number?
<bomber> 1 sec
<pituka> Hi, my amaroK refuses to run without root rights. I asked googled and came up with no solution. I'm out of ideas! Amarok just refuses to start. My konsole output goes like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5046/
<bomber> its a norwood micro chip
<oxigen> Hi guys! I dont know how to setup Terminal Emulator in Konqueror. Can anyone help me?
<dennister_> bomber: anything else? hauppauge, avermedia, ati...
<bomber> atsc-tv
<dennister_> bomber: i need the manufacturer first
<bomber> norwood micro analog\digital pci tv tuner card sku 333086
<bomber> i got it from a friend with no box or instructions... i can open the case back up and get more info if you want it
<dennister_> ah...norwood is the manufacturer?  i'd never heard of it, and different manufacturers use different chips, so your first mention of the chip threw me off
<bomber> no sweat
<dennister_> try to find info/documentation on the net first, with the info you gave me already
<bomber> i was looking at the instrucions pdf file and looking through that for an exact model
<dennister_> i have hauppauge tuner here, and an ati that doesn't work with linux; 1st thing you need to know is what kind of drivers the tuner uses
<dennister_> with the hauppauge cards you need ivtv drivers, and pretty well only the mythtv applications work with ivtv drivers
<bomber> it came from comp usa so its probably there house brand
<dennister_> most other tuner cards use bttv drivers, and you can use simpler tv applications with them out of the box...like kdetv, xawtv...
<dennister_> look for driver information in your pdf
<bomber> ok
<dennister_> also, you can try downloading one of the simpler tvapps like the ones I noted above, or tvtime, or motv...if they work and you can get a tv signal, that's the fastest solution
<dennister_> bomber: back in 5-10 minutes... by then you may know if it's working with tvtime or something like that
<bomber> sweet.. thanks.... i have my electrician coming to run cable up here in my computer room and my kids bedroom asround 1:00 this afterneen... so i'll
<bomber> try to get a signal then
<theus> Hi all
<micromus> Hi
<Theus> after launch "dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig" not start interactive configuration on kubuntu, do you have idea?
<arriesp> hi
<oxigen> can someone please tell me what he have in konqueror.rc file under <Menu name="window"> ?
<dennister_> i'm back...hi BluesKaj :)
<Lynoure> It seems sometimes Keep doing backup makes my keyboard jam. No idea how.
<dennister_> BluesKaj: tried getting the dsl modem and other nic working in winblows last night...nada...but I have determined that the problem is not the very long ethernet cable
<arriesp> how can i install an ftp server?
<arriesp> i can't do it..
<naser> what i can use  in linux to using ports
<LjL> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<naser> like inpout32 in windows
<arriesp> thanks
<[abhishek] > how to change irc passwd?
<[abhishek] > please help
<Gtwy> [abhishek] : passwd
<Gtwy> oh
<Gtwy> irc
<Gtwy> dont know
<LjL> [abhishek] : you mean the password you have registered your nickname with?
<[abhishek] > LjL: yeah
<_6StringKng_> anyone wouldn't happen to kno whow to type a upside down ? in linux would they, lmao
<_6StringKng_> in windows its alt+1 6 8
<tanq> is kplayer available in adept?.. I must be missing it if it is..
<_6StringKng_> not sure about it in linux
<LjL> [abhishek] : /msg nickserv help set password
<LjL> of course you need to know the old password
<jbenatta> hi everyone
<[abhishek] > LjL: ok let m try
<jbenatta> does someone knows how to enable kxdocker 's tasks manager?
<BluesKaj> dennister_, I'm using 50ft of cat5 to the dsl router from the den,where the pc is located , no probs . Did you check the dhcp settings for the ethernet card. The default for most dsl conns is 'eth0'
<christopher> Hello.  I've got a strange problem on a newly-installed Kubuntu Edgy.  When I point Konqueror at the root directory, all it sees is /media and /home
<[abhishek] > SET PASSWORD abhishek
<hnsn> chr_: menues + show hidden files etc
<christopher> hnsn: oh thanks - d'oh
<hnsn> np
<christopher> I should have realised that but I'm confused because I can't seem to add an item to the K-menu
<christopher> I thought this might be the cause
<hnsn> right-click on k-menu -> edit k-menu .. or something?
<hnsn> maybe unlock panels first
<christopher> yes, I can get at the menu editor - but changes don't seem to be saved
<crusty> there is any cinelerra expert out there???????????????
<christopher> it also doesn't show the hidden folders when I browse
<BluesKaj> !cinelerra
<ubotu> cinelerra is a video editor and compositor. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<christopher> I guess there's a desktop setup somewhere to correct that
<hnsn> christopher: menu: u must save your changes in menu editor ... there is a save-button
<crusty> i did install it allready but it refuse to start.........
<hnsn> christopher: konqueror: u mean that the hidden folders dont show up on your left?
<BluesKaj> crusty, /join cinelerra
<christopher> I mean that in the k menu editor, if I click the browse button to the right of the command box, and navigate to root, I only see home/ and media/
<snowrichard> good morning
<christopher> Strange that it doesn't behave like this on another installation I have
<hnsn> =D
<christopher> And if I add, say, google earth to the internet menu, then save, it doesn't appear in the k menu
<shinigami> hi.. why is it that my wireless network card, i ifup wlan0 , the wmaster0 will up together? and it says wmaster0: unkown hardware address type 801 ????????
<BluesKaj> christopher, beleive it or not , sometimes it takes a reboot or session reboot for them to show up
<christopher> BluesKaj: thank you - I'll try that
<hnsn> gg
<shinigami> hello?
<christopher> the menu editor also shows a "terminal applications" submenu within "Internet", which doesn't appear on the K menu!
<shinigami> hi.. why is it that my wireless network card, i ifup wlan0 , the wmaster0 will up together? and it says wmaster0: unkown hardware address type 801 ????????
<BluesKaj> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Mike1> Hey
<Mike1> an1 here?
<dennister_> BluesKaj: sorry it took so long to respond...was threading phone cable along my ceiling...problem with putting the dsl on eth0 is that eth0 is where my cable modem is connected to...will it not work if dsl is connected to eth1?
<christopher> !noteedit
<makapa> siema :D
<ubotu> noteedit: KDE Music Editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.1-2 (edgy), package size 841 kB, installed size 2492 kB
<Mike1> I have a problem with Bluefish......when I set Syntaxhighlightning for HTML it does'nt work, and when I open settings again the Syntaxhighlightning isn't set for anything
<Mike1> any1 an idea?
<bomber> dennister_: when i do an lspci i get this in there..... Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture
<BluesKaj> dennister_, 2 internet conns , 2 ethernet cards ?
<shinigami> after reading i still cna't get it
<dennister_> BluesKaj: yes
<bomber> worry about your problem.... im not gonna have the line in here for a few more hours
<dennister_> bomber: good, other tvapps besides mythtv should work with your card out of the box
<bomber> i saved the info you gave me before.... sweet.. thanks again
<dennister_> bomber: have you downloaded and tried tvtime?
<bomber> not yet... i'll grab that now
<dennister_> k
<baracuda> good day all
<baracuda>  I've just had a new kubuntu 6.10 isntallation after having probs with the previous one :(
<dennister_> BluesKaj: i don't wanna disconnect the cable modem and tell rogers to go to hell until I've got my dsl modem and line working...since i don't have a traditional telephone line signal working yet either, I can't exactly call tech support
<BluesKaj> dryline ? dennister_
<dennister_> irc and online tech support via cable modem is all i've got at the moment; yes, dryline
<baracuda> can someone tell me why I keep getting the message  " floppy0 is not a block device" each time I try to mount it ?
<sir_> hi, wer kann an einem bginner in kubuntu kurz helfen, prvat bitte
<LjL> !de | sir_
<ubotu> sir_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sir_> thanks
<BluesKaj> well then dennister_ , the only thing i can think of is to switch default cards in yer BIOS peripherals if yer running 2 ethernets
<dennister_> k...gonna try some more possibilities, 2...at least i've eliminated one possible issue as not-the-problem
<dennister_> going off-line for a sec...
<_6StringKng_> how do I edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst so that it boots into windows by default instead of Kubuntu?
<baracuda> Can anyone help me access my floppy please ..I can't access it anymore after reinstallation of kubuntu,  i tried to mount in terminal but i keep getting the message "floppy0 is not a block device "  ?
<_6StringKng_> I know you change the # or whatever, but it was alittle misleading
<mythtv> BluesKaj: have been using eth0, same cable and eth port as with cable modem, but the data light on dsl modem still doesn't work
<mythtv> doesn't turn on, rather
<bxnp> Hi everybody
<snowrichard> hi
<baracuda> any experts in the house  today ? :)
<baracuda>  I desperately need to mount my floppy .. any help ?
<abhinay> whatever i compile any source code, iam getting this : checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<baracuda>  must ber newbie day today
<snowrichard> abhinary you probably need to install the xorg dev package
<abhinay> baracuda: did you try , 'sudo mount /dev/floppy /media/floppy' ?
<baracuda> it's so annoying, I haven't used a floppy drive for ages and now that I storred an important in it ... I can't access it :(
<abhinay> snowrichard: ok
<baracuda>  abhinay  not in that syntax .. hold on
<baracuda> I get   mount: special device /dev/floppy does not exist
<snowrichard> I don't even have a floppy on this computer
<abhinay> baracuda: try /dev/floppy0
<mneisen> baracuda: type "tail -f /var/log/messages" and then insert the floppy into the drive.
<mneisen> baracuda: It might say somthing related to it in the system log.
<baracuda> bash: /dev/floppy0: No such file or directory
<mefisto__> baracuda: try /dev/fd0 ?
<zorglu_> q. my edgy install launch a 'powersaver' applet to put my laptop on suspend/hybernate in the taskbar, every time i log it, i would like to stop, where should i look ?
<[abhishek] > in which file environmental variables get stored permanently ?
<baracuda> bash: /dev/fd0: Permission denied
<mneisen> has anybody succeeded in connecting to security.ubuntu.com today? Cannot get updates ... :-(
<mneisen> baracuda: use sudo ...
<LjL> [abhishek] : there isn't one single file where that will happen - however, i suppose you want to edit ~/.bashrc if you want to add variables yourself
<baracuda> sudo: /dev/fd0: command not found
<[abhishek] > LjL: i changed my password
<mefisto__> baracuda: sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<[abhishek] > LjL: thanks
<mneisen> :-D
<baracuda> yes now it's mounting :)
<esaym> how do I create a new md5 sum for the xorg.conf?
<baracuda> mefisto thanks a lot :)
<mefisto__> np baracuda
<xenol> plz how can i review the gfxbootmenu splash themes that r possible to DL?
<dennister> Q: does the lack of a data light on my new dsl modem mean that I'm not getting any internet signal from my isp?
<dennister> or is the line fine, but I'm just not transmitting/receiving?
<mneisen> esaym: What exactly do you mean? Simply creating an md5 sum would only take "sudo md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf" .
<mneisen> dennister: contact your ISP - they might be able to test the line to your modem.
<esaym> Well there is a separate file with the md5 sum in it for xorg.conf
<mneisen> Where is it?
<esaym> and it you mess with the conf file then drivers complain about it being edited
<esaym> one sec
<brosioz> anyone known a site where are all the most userd c Library ? like a library reference ?
<dennister> in other words, is the problem with my line or with my setup on my end...can't call the isp until i've got a line working
<esaym> what the fudge I can't find it now...
<dennister> i can't even ping my modem
<tanq> ok so i've looked for kplayer and kfirewall in adept, and couldn't find them. Does this mean a) i'm blind or b) they aren't supported by k?ubuntu
<esaym> I guess nevermind
<esaym> hmm
<mneisen> dennister: in that case, something might be wrong with your network setup.
<dennister> i downloaded the ppoe stuff, but there isn't a menu item or anything to configure it
<mneisen> can't help you there, sorry.
<mneisen> ^^ dennister
<dennister> ok, well maybe later today...bye for now folks
<zorglu_> q. my edgy install launch a 'powersaver' applet to put my laptop on suspend/hybernate in the taskbar, every time i log it, i would like to stop, where should i look ?
<ag3r> synaptic?
<Theus> security.ubuntu.com is very slow today!!!!
<christian23nv> hola a todos
<christian23nv> bueno soy christian de chile y acabo de instalar la ultima version de kubuntu
<christian23nv> no llevo aun 1 hora conociendo este so
<christian23nv> hi there!!
<Zyrkon> heya =) got some nvidia-problem here:
<ag3r> someone can help me installing synaptic
<christian23nv> someone can give me a handa
<ag3r> in kubuntu?
<christian23nv> yeap
<zorglu_> !info synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic: Graphical package manager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.57.11ubuntu12 (edgy), package size 1032 kB, installed size 5420 kB
<christian23nv> ag3r
<ag3r> when i try to install it
<ag3r> give me this
<zorglu_> ag3r: type 'sudo apt-get install synaptic' in a konsole
<zorglu_> q. my edgy install launch a 'powersaver' applet to put my laptop on suspend/hybernate in the taskbar, every time i log it, i would like to stop, where should i look ?
<christian23nv> who can help me?
<Zyrkon> after installing nvidia-glx, nvidia-settings and the restricted modules and restarting the system i've got "Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module"...
<ag3r> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ag3r> synaptic: Depende: liblaunchpad-integration0 (>= 0.0patch26) pero no va a instalarse
<ag3r>             Depende: libvte9 (>= 1:0.13.3) pero no va a instalarse
<christian23nv> who can help me?
<ag3r> this
<ag3r> is what console says to me
<ag3r> 
<zorglu_> ag3r: type the command i gave you and this will install synaptic
<baracuda> Can someone give me the name of the codec support for xine (Kaffeine) to support various media files ?
<zorglu_> !info libxine-extracodec
<ubotu> Package libxine-extracodec does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<ag3r> zorglu_
<Zyrkon> so i googled and tried nvidia-xconfig / and dpkg-reconfigure Xserver, then i did a "modprobe -i nividia" which says there is no nvidia-kernel. but a "modprobe nividia" fails with the Error: "Error running install command for nvidia"
<ag3r> i tiped
<zorglu_> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ag3r> and give me this
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<Zyrkon> which i didn't find on the forums
<baracuda> thanks
<zorglu_> baracuda: type 'sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs' in a konsole
<LjL> Zyrkon: you installed from the official repositories, or from where?
<christian23nv> how can I install opera?
<LjL> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Zyrkon> ^ yes
<baracuda> zorglu ok
<Zyrkon> from the kubuntu repositories (universe/multiverse)
<christian23nv> how can I install opera in kubuntu?
<zorglu_> !opera | christian23nv
<ubotu> christian23nv: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<ag3r> zorglu_:
<ag3r> synpatic no installs
<ag3r> :(
<zorglu_> ag3r: man i gave you the solution twice already :)
<ag3r> nop
<Zyrkon> problem is: i cannot find a solution on the forums. xorg.conf is fine ("nvidia"), but modprobe fails :\
<zorglu_> ag3r: ok nop then :)
<ag3r> i tiped
<ag3r> what you said to me
<ag3r> buy the console still
<ag3r> saying the same thing
<Zyrkon> i also reinstalled nvidia-glx. also i have a absolute clean and new system
<christian23nv> ok thanx and sorry but a really newbe here i already installed kubuntu and this is my first exprerience in this kind of os but i have to tell that this had been a good one!!
<Blackhex> Hi, I've recently installed kubuntu but when I'm logged in as not superuser I can't run any script even it has +x permission. It says for example bash: ./configure: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied . When i run it bash ./configure it works but if there is any command inside script it don't? Do I have to be in some group to run scripts directly or what?
<LjL> Zyrkon: are you sure your card doesn't by any chance require the nvidia-glx-legacy modules?
<Zyrkon> LjL, it's a geforce6800 ultra
<ag3r> Zyrkon:
<christian23nv>  look where can i get a spanish konverstaion, 'cause i'm from Chile
<Zyrkon> i did not see a advice for using the legasy-driver
<ag3r> i installed my driver
<ag3r> with this
<christian23nv> is there any chilean channel?
<zorglu_> !es | christian23nv
<ubotu> christian23nv: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ag3r> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<christian23nv> thanx
<ag3r> download and install "envy"
<ag3r> this will look for your better driver
<Zyrkon> i can try the legasy-driver, but my problem is that "modprobe nvidia" fails with "Error running install command for nvidia"
<LjL> Zyrkon: i don't really know, but if you want, try pasting your /etc/apt/sources.list as well as your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ag3r> and install with a simply menu
<Zyrkon> dunno if it's the driver or the restricted-modules
<Zyrkon> actually i'm switiching back to windows to find some new solutions to fix it *g*
<Blackhex> please anyone...
<baracuda> Thanks zorglu :)  it's working now
<baracuda> argh .. he's left
<Zyrkon> ok, i'll try some new stuff ;)
<Zyrkon> cya
<baracuda> Is it a good idea to update packages all the time when ever the updates icon appears ?
<Blackhex> Please. When I'm logged in as not superuser I can't run any script even it has +x permission. It says for example bash: ./configure: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied . When i run it bash ./configure it works but if there is any command inside script it don't? Do I have to be in some group to run scripts directly or what?
<abhinay> iam getting this error when the amarok populating playlist from the device ( mp3 DVD ) , " *** stack smashing detected ***: amarok terminated "
<abhinay> Any Idea ?
<manu__> hi @ all
<niels__> Can anyone help me? if i activate GL desktop my borders disapear
<binks> anyone know whats the python command to output to terminal ie press a button and get it to tun todisc blah blah
<Strong> zomg
<Strong> ATI drivers hgrrh
<manu__> made today some updates, with my new kernel x doesnt start, i use the nvida 3d driver, is tehre a kernel with 3d support?
<Strong> cant get them to work
<manu__> i think the error is because that in xorg is "nvidia" the driver and it isnt in the new kernel
<Strong> -------
<Strong> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Strong> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<Strong> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<Strong> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Strong> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)
<manu__> i remeber that this 3d driver came from cd
<Strong> my output from fglrxinfo
<Tm_T> Strong: Pleas don't flood.
<Strong> btw
<Strong> i have upgraded from dapper to edgy
<Strong> but when i run "sudo apt-get update"
<Strong> the only thing i see is "dapper" :|
<BluesKaj> Strong, you have to change your repositories to edgy
<BluesKaj> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Strong> tks
<BluesKaj> Strong, http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-eft-complete-sourceslist-repository-list-file.html
<Strong> tks gain
<manu__> noone can help? with the new kernel from update x dowsnt start
<manu__> :(
<spawn57> manu_: nvidia or ati videocard?
<capcom> manu__: did you have nvidia-glx installed before updating?
<bxnp> could somebody again could use my nickname in a sentence
<Tm_T> bxnp: Why?
<Tm_T> ;)
<bxnp> lol thanks Tm_T
<bxnp> this was cause i use a different irc client and i configured it
<bxnp> to use osd
<manu__> capcom: hm it was allready installed before updating
<capcom> manu__: i had this problem also, the kernel update installed a generic kernel image, but by installing the nvidia-glx package ther goes along a 386-kernel image. the generic image seems not to work with the nvidia-glx package
<Strong> Btw, used this instructions to upgrade from Dapper to Edgy
<Strong> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227052&highlight=upgrade+edgy
<Strong> Is that k ?
<spawn57> you need the restricted modules as well
<Strong> spawn57, are you talking to me ?
<spawn57> naw, manu
<manu__> naw spawn?
<manu__> capcom: http://paste.debian.net/21701
<capcom> manu__: do you speak german?
<manu__> capcom: ja
<capcom> manu__: ich hab das gleiche problem, bei mir startet x nur mit dem grub-eintrag mit dem 386 kernel. der wurde mit installiert als das nvidia-glx paket drauf kam. daher denke ich, der treiber mag den generic kernel nicht
<capcom> aber der 386 eintrag ist ja in der regel auch noch im grub men
<LjL> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<manu__> capcom: genau ich hab jetzt 3 kernel drauf bzw 6 da es je einen davon als recovery starten kann (denke da sind nur die bootcheats anderst), als ich nvidia-glx installiert habe hat er einen kernel von cd fertig mit dem treiber installiert bzw wos als modul geladen wird
<capcom> manu__: geh mal auf #kubuntu-de rber, da sind auch viele fhige leute die deutsch sprechen, die leute hier mgen das scheinbar net ;)
<manu__> capcom: verstndlich, bin schon drben
<manu__> capcom: do you want to talk about this problem with me in #kubuntu-de?
<capcom> i'm still there
<karatt> hey all
<karatt> I have a KGet icon in my kicker and it won't go away even if I reboot
<karatt> any idea what's wrong?
<karatt> I can't even maximize it
<karatt> or close it
<gemidjy> why there is standard procedure in k/x/ubuntu that makes xkbmap to read its rules from ~/.xprofile ?
<coreymon77> hi guys
<coreymon77> has the nvidia bug in the new kernel been fixed?
<coreymon77> have all the new kernel image problems been fixed
<coreymon77> is it okay to upgrade now?
<LjL> coreymon77: unless you've got unofficial graphics drivers or somesuch, yes
<coreymon77> i have a nvidia card
<LjL> coreymon77: right, but which drivers - the official ones from the repositories or not?
<coreymon77> i dunno
<coreymon77> how do i check?
<LjL> coreymon77: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx
<coreymon77> should i paste the output in pastebin?
<Dr_willis> look at the output. Its sort of clear.
<Dr_willis> Installed: 1.0.8776+2.6.17.7-10.1
<Dr_willis>   Candidate: 1.0.8776+2.6.17.7-11.1
<coreymon77> i dont know what im looking for
<coreymon77> no
<Dr_willis> tells me - that theres a update for it on this box.
<coreymon77> but im looking to see if im gonna have problesm with it in the new kernel
<Dr_willis> no one can predict that..
<Dr_willis> they all work to prevent such things.. :) but theres never guarentees.
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. one of my repos isent updating..
<coreymon77> Dr_willis: there was an nvidia bug discovered in the new kernel
<coreymon77> i wanted to know if it was fixed
<LjL> coreymon77: what bug?
<Dr_willis> that would be in the release notes. id think.
<coreymon77> gah
<Dr_willis> hm all the updates i got are for language packs.
<daniele_982> salve a tutti qualcuno usa una starter bar stile osx?
<Dr_willis> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<LjL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<daniele_982> !it
<Dr_willis> daniele_982,  check kde-look.org for os-x style kicker bar replacements
<Dr_willis> daniele_982,  and every one ive seen sucked.. :)
<Dr_willis> i 'think' thats what he asked. :)
<daniele_982> Dr_willis: oook but i've installed kicker by repositories adn it not found why?
<LjL> yeah it was
<LjL> ?! kicker is installed by default. it's the standard KDE panel
<Dr_willis> daniele_982,  'what' did you install exactly?
<daniele_982> Dr_willis: i go in Synaptic and i install Kicker and Kicker-data
<LjL> those are aready installed *by default*...
<LjL> kicker *is* the KDE panel
<Dr_willis> daniele_982,  you are using 'ubuntu'  or 'kubuntu' ?
<daniele_982> Dr_willis:  kubuntu
<Dr_willis> daniele_982,  then kicker was allready installed.
<LjL> the only OS X-style dock that is in the repositories, for KDE, is kooldock, as far as i kno
<Dr_willis> daniele_982,  you may be confused as to the name of whatever it was you installed.
<LjL> there is kxdocker, but it's broken in Edgy
<Dr_willis> kxdocker = total garbage last i tried it.
<gemidjy> why there is NO standard procedure in k/x/ubuntu that makes xkbmap to read its rules from ~/.xprofile ?
<daniele_982> Dr_willis: oh my god sorry but i've installed kxdocker
<LjL> Dr_willis: i don't think i found kooldock much better last time i tried it
<LjL> daniele_982: from the repositories? then it's broken.
<LjL> there's a bug filed
<Dr_willis> daniele_982,  run it from a shell/terminal/alt-f2
<Dr_willis> gemidjy,  i cant recall anything using .xprofile
<mikemacd> im getting this error when i try to boot up the ubuntu 6.10 live cd
<mikemacd> [17179706.232000]  hdd: timeout waiting for DMA
<daniele_982> Dr_willis: and it found also with beryl?
<Dr_willis> daniele_982,  i wouldent TOUCH beryl with a 100000000000meter pole.
<Dr_willis> beryl is way too 'unstable' to even try to use.
<Dr_willis> or so the # of people in here asking about it in here.. seem to imply.
<Dr_willis> If you want to test out beryl and the fancy eye candy.. try a live cd with it allready setup.
<daniele_982> Dr_willis: i've try this packages by the repo of debian and it found but it has same problem with beryl and aiglx .On the site say that it works
<xenol> Dr_willis: wat is eye candy?
<daniele_982> Dr_willis: http://www.xiaprojects.com/www/prodotti/kxdocker/main.php?action=download but i not understand where i must put this file
<xenol> Dr_willis: some program for changing themes, wallpapers etc?
<Dr_willis> xenol,  eye candy = useless features you use to show off to your xp users.. and other people... then you disable them to get real work done.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> 'candy for the eye'
<rag2> hi all
<xenol> =)
<GullyFoyle> :)
<rag2> please somebody help me about a kioexec error when i try play a wav with kscd for example
<GullyFoyle> just testing emoticons in chatzilla
<rag2> all audio software fail and it leave hang all system
<rag2> :(
<rag2> i have installed w32codecs
<Dr_willis> daniele_982,  kxdocker is a very very poory done program. 5 of of us or so spent an hr or 2 playign with it the other day.. and couldent get it to work.. its just broke.. so i aint even going to touch it. When i did mess with it on other disrtos.. the program was a bit of a fiasco anyway.
<rag2> is other problem
<rag2> do you know?
<gemidjy> [17:32]  <Dr_willis> gemidjy,  i cant recall anything using .xprofile
<Dr_willis> gemidjy,  and i still cant. :)
<GullyFoyle> :(
<gemidjy> Dr_willis: sorry, I was afk, well what if I want different xkb settings for different user ?
<Dr_willis> anyone else recall .xprofile ever getting used?
<Dr_willis> gemidjy,  i would make a script in the users .kde/Autostart dir perhaps.
<Dr_willis> actually i thought there was some keyboard settings tool built into kde.
<gemidjy> o.0 isn't that trivial
<Dr_willis> Ive never needed to use one.
<baracuda> Can someone tell me what has gone wrong in this linuxdc++ installation ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5076/  ?
<Dr_willis> I would check the Kubuntu wiki/forums first to see what others have done with keyboard layouts.
<gemidjy> there is applet yes, but some people sse kkbswitch instead of the default kde applet
<GullyFoyle> :|
<Dr_willis> Ive never used either one gemidjy. so cant help ya much more then in general ways.
<mikemacd> im getting this error when i try to boot up the ubuntu 6.10 live cd
<mikemacd> [17179706.232000]  hdd: timeout waiting for DMA
<Dr_willis> mike28,  what sort of device is hdd anyway?
<Dr_willis> mike28,  this is makign it not boot? or just printing a warning then booting anyway?
<rag2> do you know why error kioexec with audio , and system is hang! :( please help m
<rag2> e
<mikemacd> not sure
<mikemacd> no
<mikemacd> its not booting
<mikemacd> it just sits there with that error
<Murf> I'm on the receiving end of massive grief with this ndiswrapper.
<mikemacd> ???
<Murf> I've got it to the point where it ndiswrapper -l gives me "driver present, hardware present"
<Murf> and then I did iwconfig as stated in one of the techdocs I've seen.
<Murf> but still no lights on the card.
<Dr_willis> mike28,  could be its confused about whats on HDD, or somthing.. what sort of drives ya got on that machine?   Thera are various boot/kernel options you coudl try also.
<Dr_willis> mike28,  could try out the FiestyFawn live cd - see if it fairs any better.
<Murf> The driver is NetRTUSB for a D-Link DWL-G122.
<mikemacd> uhm
<Dr_willis> grr wrong nick. :)
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<mikemacd> it will run beryl?
<Murf> That's a pretty popular driver from Linux types, so I've read.
* Dr_willis dosent care about beryl in any way/shape/or form.
<mikemacd> oh.
<baracuda> can someone help with what has gone wrong with this installation ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5076/
<Dr_willis> supposubly it can.. but i dont care. :) and I DONT think the live cd runs beryl, only the installed disrto can be set to do it.
<Dr_willis> there ARE other live cd's with beryl setup.
<mikemacd> really?
<mikemacd> like what?
<bur[n] er_> anyone know what folder I need to copy to get my kontact mail and settings?
<Dr_willis> im not sure how 'legally' the fiesty cd can setup the nvidia or ati drivers for beryl to run from them.
<Dr_willis> mikemacd,  check that 'disrtowatch' web site - it has several listed there.
<Dr_willis> mikemacd,  i belive theres several mandriva live cds with it. and sabayon, and perhaps some others.
<bur[n] er_> one that starts with a K... but I forget the name
<mikemacd> ok, thanks
<ScottK> bur[n] er_: ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail
<bur[n] er_> thanks ScottK... I thought htat was it, but it seemed thin to have all my email
<knithx> Hi, I can't get XGL started
<ScottK> You may have to delete the index files for the folders and let kmail rebuild them after you move mail.
<knithx> I am using XGL+FGLRX, when I select "Beryl/XGL" sessin and click on login, It doesn't load anything
<lotusleaf> knithx: #ubuntu-xgl
<bur[n] er_> ScottK: didn't work :\  nor did my cal get copied, but akregator worked :)
<qqq> list
<ScottK> OK.  Well that was the place for mail, not calendar.  Look around in /.kde/share/apps/ for the rest.
<ScottK> bur[n] er_: The other thing is to look at the mail directories with your file manager (e.g. Konqueror) and make sure all the mail is really there.  If it is, then you might try copying to a different location and then using Kmail's import function to import the messages.
<bur[n] er_> ScottK: yeah... the mail is most important... but no such luck, i'll keep diggin
<tritesnikov> hi all, when i have my num lock key on, my +,-,* and / keys don't work. anyone know how to fix this?
<bur[n] er_> I'm using konq to copy it :)
<bur[n] er_> ScottK: i needed the .kde/share/config/kmail* files as well :)
<ScottK> Great.
<oliver__> hi
<slow-motion> hallo
<Tm_T> !away > andred
<oliver__> I need to mount a DVD with UDF, but it won't work (X-Plane), any idea
<Dr_willis> i cant say that ive ever needed to mount a dvd with udf.
<Dr_willis> could mount it manually i guess
<Dr_willis> sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/dvd  -t udf          (i think thats right)
<oliver__> actually u need mount -t udf /dev/hdx /media/dvd
<Dr_willis> HOWEVER -- the default fstab file entry on my system says -------->  /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Dr_willis> so it seems to be using udf allready
<Dr_willis> or does it try udf, then is09669 ?
<crimsun> it uses the order specified in fstab
<oliver__> The Installer of X-Plane tells me, it is not UDF
* Dr_willis seems to recall the x-plane installer to be very brain dead last he tried x-plane
<oliver__> and while mounting manually it says "wrong fstype bad option bad superbock ...."
<Dr_willis> sounds like - either the dvd is screwed up.. or somthing very screwy is going on.
<Dr_willis> or ya are doing some typos
<oliver__> Works on Windows(sorry) because its looking for the Original DVD
<Dr_willis> then it sounds like you may be mounting it wrongly..
<oliver__> dmesg tail tells me "... no VRS found"
<Dr_willis> If you have a legal- Xplane serial # - theres a online isntaller i thought.
<oliver__> yes it is
<Dr_willis> that would have all the latest updates and so forth,
<oliver__> yes true
<Dr_willis> the installer downloads a few gb :) however.
<oliver__> but without the DVD you need to install somewhat 690 MB
<oliver__> and X-Plane will probaply stay in DEMO Mode
<jhutchins> Try mounting it as iso9660
<m_e_> after reinstalling kdm my taskpanel isnt realy loaded... i see no executet programs on it and there is no clock or a waste or a start menu.. can anyone help me pls?
<Dr_willis> readd them?
<Dr_willis> i dont see what reinstalling KDM would have to do with the users kicker/kde settings however
<oliver__> jhutchins: then the installer will load the 690MB from the net and still stay in DEMO Mode
<Dr_willis> The network installer asked for the serial # to become the FULL version
<Dr_willis> i seem to recall.. one way to find out...
<kuw88_> how can i get realplayer for ubuntu6.6
<m_e_> the last msg of the installation was: reloading k display manage configuration...kdm not running
<jhutchins> Could be a VAT or Spared format disk that won't read on Linux.
<oliver__> Dr_willis: No it detects the CD, theres no Serial (Version 8.5)
<m_e_> dont know if it helps
<jhutchins> m_e_: Can you start X?
<m_e_> but after rebooting the damn pannel didnt realy start
<m_e_> jep i can
<johanvdw> how do i get a full kubuntu upgrade ?
<m_e_> but it load always the damn panel
<oliver__> thanks guys, ill keep on searching
<m_e_> can i reinstall this panel manually?
<m_e_> or ist there any configuration file what can cause this error
<johanvdw> how do i upgrade from dapper to latest edgy ?
<goodthing> bah, beryl is buggy
<BluesKaj> goodthing, which graphics card ?
<goodthing> nvidia
<bxnp> goodthing: ou dont need beryl, just use the terminal :)
<zach> how do I unfount / in order to defrag
<goodthing> bxnp: i know, but uhm well, you know the deal
<zach> how do I unmount / in order to defrag
<BluesKaj> beryl should work well with most nvidia cards , so i've herad from those who have them ...beryl is still eye candy and it slows things down considerably
<sampan> has the weird update problem from a day or two ago been fixed?
<goodthing> can anyone verify this bug?(desktop probably needs to be hard quit the system button): put a window in the center, drag a box around it -> bam, whole desktop unresponsive.
<johanvdw> what command do i need to upgrade to latest edgy from dapper ?
<bxnp> why do you want johanvdw
<bxnp> it only takes time to upgrade, and dapper was good enough when you installed it right :)
<johanvdw> bxnp:  i want to upgrade to the latest kubuntu
<zach> How do I defrag?
<bxnp> anyway johanvdw, you have to change your sources to the edgy ones
<johanvdw> ok, bnxp got it, doing that now
<sampan> zach, you do not need to defrag
<bxnp> ehm but you can if you want and run ext2 or ext3 file systems
<zach> sampen: I know but you an
<sampan> !defrag
<ubotu> defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<zach> sampen: I know but you can
<sampan> gotcha -- have you tried asking Auntie google?
<zach> sampen: yes, i have the program but I need to unmount the /
<Kr4t05> Does anyone here use K3D?
<bxnp> wich program did you find zach for defrag
<zach> apt-get install defrag
<zach> bxnp: apt-get install defrag
<bxnp> and that is allso for ext3
<zach> yes
<zach> bxnp: yes
<Bubba_Gump> hello. i'm hoping to install the 'domino' style from kde-look.org. the file comes as a tar.gz. how do i unpack this tar.gz and install the style?
<xenol> Bubba_Gump: u unpack it tar -xpvf file location
<zach> bxnp: hello
<BluesKaj> Bubba_Gump, tar -zvxf file name.tar.gz
<bxnp> well zach the app is written with the ext2 filesystem in mind
<bxnp> i know that it should be backward compatible
<bxnp> but i think it could be a huge risk by using this program
<bxnp> well there is only one way to try out
<zach> bxnp: what do you mean?
<bxnp> have you read the man page of defrag
<zach> no
<ubuntu> Hi
<bxnp> there is nothing said about ext 3
<bxnp> and a few warning in using this program
<sampan> the description for "defrag" in apt says only for ext2, minix, and xiafs
<Moee> I'm a new user from Kubuntu :)
<bxnp> yeah
<bxnp> sampan: but ext3 is backward compatible with ext2 however i would not use it sampan
<bxnp> just backup your date, back your date
<Moee> Welcome to me o.o
<bxnp> do a lowlevel format for you harddrive and reinstall kubuntu
<sampan> bxnp  that's what a few forums said pretty much too: for ext3 you might as well copy the whole partition to some other location, reformat so it's clean and copy it back ... lol seems crazy
<ScottK> The simplest answer is to NOT defrag an ext3 files sytem.
<sampan> or rather, crazy that someone would just "want" to do that :D
<ScottK> What problem are you trying to solve?
<bxnp> well the question remains, do you need to do it
<xenol> ScottK: well is  there any reason to defrag ext3? :D only NTFS and FAT-type need that :P
<ScottK> No.  There is no reason to do it.
<sampan> scottk  we don't know.  zach here says he knows you don't "need' to defrag, but he "wants to" anyway
<ScottK> There is a reason that tools for defragging ext3 are hard to find....
<ScottK> zach: Just don't do it.
<bxnp> yeah cause nobody written it yet :)
<ScottK> It's not only not needed, there's no point.
<sampan> gah my adept updater seems hung -- says "dpkg run finished" but won't bring up the "goodbye" button
<BluesKaj> zach, whoever told you to defrag a linux partition is full of BS ...leave it alone and get out of the windoze mindset
<bxnp> anyway where is my fav editor
<ScottK> If he wants to copy/reformat/copy he's free to waste his time, but it's not going to change anything...
<bxnp> stdin: are you here to edit some post
<jhutchins> y'all are aware that ext3 is ext2 with journaling, right?
<sampan> so what to do when adept hangs and won't finish and won't let me quit?
<jhutchins> turn off the journal, you have ext2.
<bxnp> yes i guess everybody is aware of that jhutchins
<jhutchins> k
<jhutchins> sampan: How long is it hanging for?
<sampan> jhutchins  it says "dpkg run finished!" in the details window and it's been about 10 minutes now
<jhutchins> sampan: Ten minutes is pretty long.
<sampan> indeed
<jhutchins> It can take a long time to close out the database transactions after an update, but still...
<jhutchins> sampan: If you kill it and it leaves your package database corrupted, I don't know how to fix that for apt (only for rpm).
<Bubba_Gump> how do i install kde headers?
<ubuntu> How much space should I give to the "/"  if I will have a separate partition for "/home" ?
<sampan> i understand ... but wouldn't the "dpkg run finished!" suggest that the transactions are all done?
<jhutchins> ubuntu: Depends on what you're going to do with the system.
<sampan> i'm pretty much a newb though, so i am not sure
<maynoth42> I know this chat is for kubuntu
<jhutchins> ubuntu: If you're doing web in /var/www, mail in /var/spool/mail/ database in /var/mysql, you're gonna need space there.
<maynoth42> but can anyone help me
<Dr_willis> !fine kde-header
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fine kde-header - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maynoth42> I run ubuntu
<maynoth42> 6.10
<jhutchins> If you're downloading anime to your /home dir, you need the space there.
<maynoth42> and my colors are stuck
<Dr_willis> Bubba_Gump,  theres a package or 2 to install.. but i forget the names.
<maynoth42> at 256
<maynoth42> xorg.conf
<bxnp> sampan: just hit enter on the console
<maynoth42> says its 24
<maynoth42> :/
<ubuntu> jhutchins: is 5 gig enough ?
<maynoth42> hallp
<maynoth42> :b
<sampan> bxnp, now a windows popped up saying the adept window isn't responding ... eeep
<bxnp> well it should be more then enough
<jhutchins> maynoth42: Since you're in gnome nd we're in kde, not much chance we can help.
<jhutchins> ubuntu: Enough for what?
<bxnp> ehm just kill it sampan
<bxnp> terminate it
<maynoth42> yeah... but no ones helping in the ubuntu room
<ubuntu> jhutchins: Well to install a new Kubuntu
<maynoth42> been there for hours
<maynoth42> everyone just says to reboot and that will fix it
<maynoth42> but it doesn't
<jhutchins> ubuntu: Murphy's law says whatever partition you need space on will not be the one where you have space.
<maynoth42> I guess reformat
<Dr_willis> maynoth42,  theres an issue with the latest kernel update aparently. and the nvidia/ati drivers.
<jhutchins> maynoth42: You can probably figure it out, but it may be faster to reinstall.
<sampan> bxnp  done ... hopefully i haven't just committed kubuntu murder ;)
<Dr_willis> maynoth42,  may be better to wayt a day or 3 then try to reupdate/upgrade
<bxnp> no you did not sampan
<bxnp> go to the console
<maynoth42> I have  integrated graphics
<ubuntu> jhutchins: I have a 80 gig laptop hard drive, I plan to put 5 gig for /  1 gig for swap and the rest for /home    ?
<maynoth42> no ATI/Nvidia
<bxnp> do apt-get update
<sampan> dr_willis  they still haven't fixed that?
<bxnp> and then apt-get upgrade
<jhutchins> sampan: You may want to learn to use apt-get instead of the GUI.  Fewer things to go wrong.
<jhutchins> ubuntu: my personal advice - and a lot of people would not agree - is to make it all one partition.
<Dr_willis> sampan,  aparently its a work in progress.. the servers are now a bit overloaded
<maynoth42> should I upgrade my kernel
<maynoth42> ?
<maynoth42> you think that will fix it?
<Dr_willis> maynoth42,  the upgrade seems to be Causing a problem.
<jhutchins> ubuntu: Once you've used linux long enough to know where you use how much space, you can adjust.
<Dr_willis> and it is being fixed.  i hear.
<ubuntu> jhutchins: what I wan to get a new Distro, I would need to have my home folde to be a different parititon
<maynoth42> well I like linux for general use
<sampan> jhutchins  i do use apt whenever i'm installing things, but i do just use adept when it's an upgrade via that panel applet do-hicky
<maynoth42> but
<jhutchins> ubuntu: Just back it up to something.
<maynoth42> its really annoying in a lot of respects like having to reformat every day
<Dr_willis> stuff happens..  you get odd issues every so often in EVERY os...
<Bubba_Gump> kde-libs4headers i'm guessing Dr_willis
<maynoth42> having to hunt down rare deb files just to get working aps not in repos
<sampan> dr_willis  drat ... i asked if anyone knew the status of that and no one replied so i thought maybe it was a-okay and just went ahead with the upgrade :/
<ubuntu> jhutchins: what arre the rreasons you recommend to put everything on one parition ?
<Dr_willis> if you refromated, and reinstalled the updates... you may have the same problem
<maynoth42> like gaim2.0 beta6
<jhutchins> ubuntu: There are all kinds of hidden config files which can cause problems anyway, so you probably don't want to preseve the whole thing.
<Dr_willis> maynoth42,  theres a guideline as to what is in the official repos.. you can always use unoffical ones..
<jhutchins> ubuntu: like I said, wherever you put your space, you'll need it somewhere else.
<maynoth42> yeah
<maynoth42> but nothing is ever in there
<jhutchins> /home is easy to back up seperately.
<Dr_willis> maynoth42,  you would rather 'accidently' update to some beta version of an app? :)
<maynoth42> still have to find 3rd party repo
<Dr_willis> maynoth42,  so..
<jhutchins> Seperate partitions really only make sense if they're on seperate devices.
<Dr_willis> you want ubuntu to bend over backwards for you... THEN do a backflip.. and THEN make lunch...
<maynoth42> oh well... I am going to reformat my windows box...
<ubuntu> jhutchins: how about I give 10 gigs for "/" with /home in it and everything I create a 70 gig parition for all my downlaods and documents and otehr ?
<maynoth42> then I will reformat this one
<maynoth42> :/
<maynoth42> does anyone know
<maynoth42> of like a 1-900 support line
<maynoth42> for ubuntu
<maynoth42> like call an ubergeek
<maynoth42> for 1.99 per min
<jhutchins> ubuntu: Again, you're subdividing, which I say only makes sense if you can actually change the size of the partitions.
<jhutchins> ubuntu: You can do that if you use Logical Volume Manager (LVM), but LVM is one more thing to go wrong.
<m_tadeu> hi  everyone
<jhutchins> ubuntu: Again, I recommed a single partition.  That way, all of the available space is available to whatever process wants it.
<lupine_85> LVM > *
<m_tadeu> what tool should i use to repartirion a usb stick?
<jhutchins> ubuntu: Only you will really know how you use your space, and only after using it a while.
<ubuntu> jhutchins: hmm
<jhutchins> m_tadeu: repartition or format?
<m_tadeu> jhutchins: repartition
<jhutchins> m_tadeu: I use fdisk, a lot of people like qparted.
<m_tadeu> jhutchins: qparted doesn't detect the usb dusk...i'll try fdisk :)
<Dr_willis> maynoth42,  what do you really expect them to do? :)     give some magic words?
<m_tadeu> thanx :)
<djwilcox> hi im just trying to set up mysql but cant set the root password
<jhutchins> ubuntu: I recently started transcoding video files - I didn't even have a DVD drive when I built this system.  I found that since /tmp now uses tempfs in ram, I quickly ran out of ram.
<djwilcox> caant remember the command for setting the root password im mysql
<jhutchins> djwilcox: It's in the /usr/share/doc files.
<djwilcox> right cheers
<Falladir> anyone know of a good tutorial for setting up a USB hard drive?
<Falladir> the last time I installed, it auto-detected because it was connected (that was xubuntu)
<jhutchins> Falladir: Besides "connect to USB port"?
<Falladir> yeah, it's not autodetecting
<jhutchins> dmesg and see what's happening.
<Falladir> just "$ dmesg"?
<jhutchins> yep.
<lupine_85> a crash is fine too
<lupine_85> I always have a separate /home
<lupine_85> but then. I also always have multiple OSes sharing it :)
<Falladir> jhutchins: ok, that output is a bit verbose
<Falladir> [17186002.804000]  NTFS-fs warning (device sdb): is_boot_sector_ntfs(): Invalid b
<Falladir> oot sector checksum.
<Falladir> [17186002.804000]  NTFS-fs error (device sdb): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Primary b
<Falladir> oot sector is invalid.
<Falladir> [17186002.804000]  NTFS-fs error (device sdb): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Mount opt
<Falladir> ion errors=recover not used. Aborting without trying to recover.
<Falladir> [17186002.804000]  NTFS-fs error (device sdb): ntfs_fill_super(): Not an NTFS vol
<Falladir> ume.
* underdog5004 nods in respect to lupine
<underdog5004> !pastebin | Falladir l
<lupine_85> ?
<ubotu> Falladir l: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Falladir> sorry
<underdog5004> multiple os's sharing the same /home...very cool!
<aksh> Hi, does anyone know how I can change my X server shortcut keys ? I keep pressing shift+backspace accidently
<poseidon> is there an option that I can pass to the kernel from grub to not start up x?
<lupine_85> underdog5004: it "just works", as long as the differences in version for some programs are taken into account
<lupine_85> e.g. thunderbird
<lupine_85> my current /home has been through ubuntu i387 & amd64 breezy->feisty, Gentoo, SuSE and ArchLinux
<lupine_85> 386*
<lupine_85> oh, and etch
<underdog5004> yeah, I was thinking about that, I thought maybe there were just different versions of the config files....
<lupine_85> only a small number of programs are affected by that
<mattias> hmm
<ubuntu> lupine_85: do you have a separate /home partition ?
<lupine_85> yes
<Falladir> jhutchins: maybe it's not ntfs?
<jhutchins> I've never had a crash corrupt just one partition.
<underdog5004> me too, I love it
<jhutchins> I've had a partition fill up and cause all kinds of problems, but it wouldn't have if it hadn't been seperate.
<jhutchins> To me, the solution is to back up your data, wherever you keep it.
<jhutchins> Partitions only make sense to me, as I said, if they're on seperate devices.
<mattias> If I have installed Dapper, how do i upgrade to edgy without downloading the cd image and do a completely new installation?
<lupine_85> jhutchins: partitions also make sense with lvm, and whenever you want to keep your data logically separate
<jhutchins> Falladir: Yeah.  Wish I could help with that, but I've gotta take off for a bit.
<lupine_85> but it's mostly a preferences thing - there are advantages and disadvantages either way
<jhutchins> lupine_85: I mentioned that with LVM you can resize, but it's all on the same device anyway, and LVM is prone to problems - again, you need that backup.
<lupine_85> nah, I have two separate devices in a vg
<jhutchins> If you have the backup, you don't need the seperate partition.
<lupine_85> and with lvm, backups are very easy to make :) -- lvm snapshot, etc
<ScottK> mattias: Edit /etc/apt/source.list and any place it says dapper, change it to edgy.  Then sudo apt-get update.  The sudo aptitude dist-upgrade.
<jhutchins> lupine_85: Which means if either one fails, you loose both.  Twice as good a chance of failure.  Back up.
<lupine_85> ...no
<mattias> ok, thanks ScottK
<lupine_85> only if you're using striped mode
<iMilad> Hi guys, I am using Amarok in Gnome and i want to know if there's a way to make it read/write ratings in an specific tag, instead of storing them in a database. like what foobar does. Any one?
<jhutchins> lupine_85: Actually, yes, but I've got to go.
<ubuntu> jhutchins: so if you were to make a new isntallation now, you would just isntall everything into one parition / and home  being on one partition ?
<iMilad> Hi guys, I am using Amarok in Gnome and i want to know if there's a way to make it read/write ratings in an specific tag, instead of storing them in a database. like what foobar does. Any one?
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<ubuntu_> iMilad: #amarok
<iMilad> sorry, tx
<ubuntu_> jhutchins: so if you were to make a new isntallation now, you would just isntall everything into one parition / and home  being on one partition ?
<Creeping_Death> hi guys i have a problem: when kubuntu starts, the graphic crashes.the resolution is lower, a part of the screen is invisible and the pointer of the mouse is covered by pixels...i don't know what it can be because the last time i quit kubuntu,everything was right...
<Creeping_Death> and yes...i am a newbie of linux...:(
<ForgeAus> that kernel update messed up grubs menu.list
<ForgeAus> I fixed it tho
<yvonne> hello all
<ForgeAus> but no gui on boot now
<yvonne> is there anyway to adjust the brightness through kubuntu because my monitor is on 0% brightness and is still very bright
<aiduciukas> Why apt-get from archive.ubuntu.com downloads 6-9KB/s and from security.ubuntu.com it downloads 120KB/s. what's wrong?
<Lebowski_> how long should Kubuntu take to boot from live cd?
<ForgeAus> a few minutes
<Blissex> aiduciukas: that you are not using mirrors.
<ForgeAus> its not fast, but its not slow
<Lebowski_> hmmm  I keep getting stuck at blue screen  30 mins now
<linija> Hi. Anyone know how to launch Edgy install DVD from shell?
<aiduciukas> I'm from lithuania and I tried to using lt.archive.ubuntu.com speed is the same
<ForgeAus> Leb sounds like something wrong
<Sanne> hi8
<yvonne> anyone?
<ScottK> linija: What are you installing from?
<ForgeAus> linja what do you mean exactly?
<ForgeAus> yvonne I don't know
<linija> I have edgy install CD
<linija> insternal CD rom won't launch it
<ForgeAus> yes but your in a shell already
<Lebowski_> Is there an issue w/ installing with VMware?
<linija> using sysrescuecd
<ForgeAus> what do you mean internal CD rom won't launch it?
<ForgeAus> Leb.. sholdn't b
<linija> Just says "error booting from CD
<ForgeAus> I've used kubuntu in vmware and it works wonderfully
<linija> Booted from SystemResue CD and now I have shell
<Lebowski_> I have downloaded 3 different versions and never get past blue screen
<ForgeAus> hmmm linija.. I've had that come up before but not from kubuntu cd
<linija> mounted external DVD rom and can see it using "ls" command
<ForgeAus> Leb check your bios settings, but be careful in there
<ForgeAus> it SHOULD boot fine
<ForgeAus> no blue screens
<jonathan__> how do i creat a ramdisk
<linija> do you know "executable" to launch it from shell?
<linija> I typed "install" and it says "missing file operand"
<Lebowski_> what download should I get to install w/o booting up from live cd?  (will it be easy for newcomer)?
<lupine_85> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<lupine_85> use that
<lupine_85> it's pretty easy
<Lebowski_> sweet thanks
<ScottK> linija: Let me see if I understand - You internal CD that you booted a rescue CD with and an external DVD that you can't boot from, is that correct?
<mattias> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mattias> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<linija> ScottK: one sec...
<mattias> !NTSF
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntsf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mattias> :(
<linija> ScottK:... Internal CDrom says "error booting from CD". I booted from SysRescueCD, booted fine and got shell. Then I mounted External DVDrom and I can read files inside the Install CD. Trying to launch Edgy install from External DVDrom now... but don't know the executable to get it going.
<rEvolution27> hey guys, I got xfce installed and i want to remove it, is it ok to do sudo aptitude remove xubuntu-desktop?
<ScottK> If you can, I'd suggest downloading the alternate installer CD and try booting that.  It'll boot a lot of times when the live CD won't.  What you are trying to do isn't supported AFAIK.
<rEvolution27> sry, i meant sudo aptitiude purge xubuntu-desktop
<linija> OK... Where do I get "alternate CD"... or what am I looking for???
<mattias> linija: check the downloads page...
<ScottK> linija: just a sec...
<linija> OK... I see it... I'll try that... THANK YOU
<ScottK> linija: That'll get you to a command line install.  From there install kubuntu-desktop and you should be set.
<linija> Got it... Thank you...
<Creeping_Death> soory,is there anyone who can help me for my problem with the graphic at boot? my video card is a mobility radeon x300...
<jonathan__> whats it doing
<Creeping_Death> are you talking to me jonathan?
<asdasdasd> a
<geek> www.ubuntu.de
<geek> hmm sorry guys how do i find ubuntu for germans ?
<geek> i mean irc here
<ScottK> geek: Did you try #ubuntu-de?
<geek> ooh thank u that was i looking for ..but only found a german website with a circus
<geek> thank u very much scott
<geek> but damn it's empty there
<ScottK> OK.  Then maybe that's not it...
<Sanne> !de | geek
<ubotu> geek: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<geek> thank u very much uboutu how do i save those links?
<Sanne> geek: also check out the german website at http://www.ubuntuusers.de/ and http://kubuntu.de/
<geek> thank u peeps very helpful thanks a lot i appreciate that =)
<Sanne> geek: ubotu (which is the channel bot) told you the names of the german irc channels. You just join them ;)
<plutonas> hello, i am  downloading kubuntu to install it on my sisters laptop, do i have to configure something after, or will everything work out of the box? (it is a vaio)
<geek> upps so everyone knows now i'm ab total newbie lol
<mefisto__> plutonas: that depends on the box. you will probably need to configure at least some things
<plutonas> what things could these be?
<plutonas> configuring is no problem, i run debian on my  laptop, and have all laptop specific things set-up... just want to know.
<plutonas> and she will use the kubuntu partition only for downloading, and gimp
<mefisto__> ok, you need to install gimp
<plutonas> mefisto__: is that what you meant by configuring? installing apps?
<mefisto__> installing codecs?
<mefisto__> setting up display preferences? one click or 2 clicks to open a file? etc, etc
<eMish_> Why there is no apt-show-versions command ?
<plutonas> mefisto__: that's all? i need no specific drivers? nothing with cpu-throtling, no setting up for sleep and  suspend?
<mefisto__> plutonas: I think it's hard to predict what you would need to do after initial install. Depends on hardware, and how you want things set up, etc
<Sanne> eMish_: just install it, it's in the universe repository.
<plutonas> mefisto__: i see, i mean how is   it usual, the reason i asc the question is that i've heard that ubuntu is better at auto-detecting hw
<plutonas> and i hoped to hear: no problem, everything works out of the box (but it seems that i have to find out myself)
<m_tadeu> hi again
<mefisto__> plutonas: well yes, it's always detected all my hardware, but your experience may be different. If "everything works" means all hardware was detected, then probably everything will work
<plutonas> :D
<MarcoPau> hello, in kaffeine I only get Netscape plugin viewer as an entry for Settings -> Player engine
<briancann> hey guys how do I remove beryl from kde's startup apps
<MarcoPau> even thou mplayer, kmplayer, xine and stuff are installed. what am I supposed to do in order to pick either mplayer or xine as engines?
<briancann> from gnome
<pollywog> is there a w32codecs package for Ubuntu?
<CVirus> !codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MarcoPau> pollywog: yes, you need medibuntu
<CVirus> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pollywog> ty
<jonathan__> im trying to open /boot/grub in emacs what is the command for me to do that
<pollywog> !codec
<CVirus> pollywog: ^
<MarcoPau> jonathan__: that's a directory, I assume you wanna open a file
<jonathan__> i want to edit the /boot/grub
<jonathan__> reason i wanna do that is im trying to install a new kernel and i need to add the ramdisk to the file
<MarcoPau> jonathan__: I repeat, /boot/grub/ is a directory, not a file
<jonathan__> ok
<MarcoPau> jonathan__: for that, you wanna edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jonathan__> ok how do i open that up in emacs
<MarcoPau> either do sudo emacs /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MarcoPau> or sudo emacs and then from emacs C-x C-f and choose the path
<pollywog> okay what is this?  sudo: timestamp too far in the future:
<pollywog> and how do I fix it?
<pollywog> I have updated the clock
<mefisto__> where did you see it pollywog?
<pollywog> when I use sudo, I get that error about the timestamp
<mefisto__> sudo with what?
<pollywog> with apt-get
<pollywog> apt-get install
<pollywog> the error could be coming from apt-get
<pollywog> probably comes from apt-get not sudo
<rEvolution27> where can
<rEvolution27> I get styles for kicker
<rEvolution27> like background images, ect
<mefisto__> pollywog: perhaps there's a problem with whatever you're trying to download/install?
<pollywog> mefisto__: that might be it I suppose
<pollywog> will fortemedia fm108 work in Ubuntu?  I could not get it to work in Debian
<pollywog> 2.6.17 kernel
<jonathan__> how do i do depmod on an already compiled kernel and i how do i create a ramdisk as well for it
<jonathan__> im trying to get workign openmosix kernel 2.4 how do i create an initial ram disk for it as well as run depmod on it
<NotWired> every time i install an X related font I get a warning about missing folders... should I worry about this?
<Dr_willis> NotWired,  its just a 'warning' so no.
<jonathan__> im trying to get workign openmosix kernel 2.4 how do i create an initial ram disk for it as well as run depmod on it
<NotWired> okay, thanks Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> !openmosix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openmosix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jonathan__> its for clustering
<julien> UBUNTU.FR PLEASE
<Dr_willis> you are trying to run a 2.4 kernel?
<jonathan__> ya i tried the 2.6 kernel but its prealpha and as i was compiliing it yesterday i ran into an error
<Dr_willis> Im not sure a 2.4 kernel will work at all on a ubuntu system.
<jonathan__> should i trie the 2 6 kernel again doc
<Dr_willis> im not even sure a 2.4 kernel handles initrd. :)
<jonathan__> i have it installed
<julien> how can i do to go to ubuntu.fr??
<Dr_willis> julien,  /join #channelname
<jonathan__> i need the initrd lol
<Dr_willis> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jonathan__> and i need to run depmod on it
<julien> ok thank you
<jonathan__> doc can i send ya private message
<Dr_willis> jonathan__,  a lot of features  of 2.6 are needed by ubuntu. im suprised it would work at all..
<Dr_willis> im lible to be gone in 5 min. :) so it wont do much good jonathan__ . heh heh
<jonathan__> it wont work cuz i dont have a ram disk for it
<Dr_willis> i cant help ya much more then i allready have
<jonathan__> lol
<optix_> bsr tt le monde
<jonathan__> anybody else willing to put in the 2 cents lol on top of dr willis's
<pollywog> VMware complains that my headers are not the right ones for my running kernel, this after I had to reinstall Ubuntu
<pollywog> I did not have this problem yesterday on the first install
<gaylord_> does anybody knows how to use directory with gaps in the name in fstab
<pollywog> it worked perfectly then
<Dr_willis> kernel got updated recently i thought - reinstall the header files perhaps
<jonathan__> that is interesting pollywog im running kubunt on vmware server without any issues
<pollywog> gaylord_: did you use \ ?
<gaylord_> pollywog: already tried and not better
<pollywog> jonathan__: yes it should work, it was working before I had to reinstall
<jonathan__> what was the reason for reinstall
<gaylord_> pollywog: also tried with "/mydirectory name"
<pollywog> jonathan__: I installed some of the "proposed" packages by mistake and then the system would only boot to a mkinitrd shell
<pollywog> not mkinitrd but ssomething similar
<gaylord_> pollywog: and unfortunately I can't rename the folder since it is automatically created by a software
<jonathan__> ok thhis iiss kindaaa interesting cuz i actually need to make a initrd
<jonathan__> lol
<pollywog> gaylord did you try /path\ to \ directory
<jonathan__> polly i hate to say this but try another reinstall and completely reformat the entire virtual hard drive
<gaylord_> pollywog:  Yes I dit
<jonathan__> what is the easiest way to create a ram disk
<jonathan__> from an already compiled kernel
<pollywog> jonathan no that is not necessary.  The reinstall is not the problem
<pollywog> I think it is the kernel sources and headers
<jonathan__> ok
<jonathan__> im still very much a linux noob
<jonathan__> polly i dont know whether u might be able to help me but ive installed the openmosix kernel 2.4 how do i run depmod on it and creat a ramdisk for it
<jonathan__> lol
<jonathan__> can anyone help me lol
<jonathan__> ive installed the openmosix kernel 2.4 how do i run depmod on it and creat a ramdisk for it
<pollywog> http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en-us&q=openmosix+ramdisk&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<sedZ> Die folgenden Pakete haben nichterfllte Abhngigkeiten:
<sedZ>   libc6: Hngt ab: tzdata ist aber nicht installierbar
<sedZ>   libc6-i686: Hngt ab (vorher): libc6 (= 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.4) aber 2.3.6.ds1-10 ist installiert
<sedZ> E: Nichterfllte Abhngigkeiten. Versuchen Sie, -f zu benutzen.
<sedZ> kann mir dabei einer helfen?!
<Sanne> sedZ: try #kubuntu-de ;)
<sedZ> okay
<Sanne> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sedZ> ;)
<pollywog> there I fixed the problem with VMware, I installed more headers
<Dr_willis> yep each kernel vwersion has its own headers
<pollywog> for some reason the ones installed did not match the kernel
<pollywog> I just finished installing kubuntu this morning
<larsivi_> is there an easy way to repair an edgy system? something is borked ... kwin looks like an offender
<larsivi_> or how stable is feisty, considering edgy isn
<larsivi_> isn't stable for me
<estel> hi - is the architecture of intel's 64bit core dual cpus equal to AMD64? will kubuntu's AMD64 versoin work on that cpu and what are advantages/disadvantages?
<coreymon77> hi guys
<Admiral_Chicago> estel: they are the same
<coreymon77> im getting fed up with having to restart into windoze every time i want to do something with my pocket pc
<goodthing> larsivi_: if you think edgy isn't stable, i would personally not touch feisty (and that is what i do too)
<coreymon77> is there any way that i can sync (meaning transfer files/install software) to my ppc from linux?
<jhutchins> larsivi_: Did you do a clean install of edgy, or did you upgrade from Dapper?
<larsivi_> jhutchins: clean install
<NotSure> how can i find out which nvidia driver my system is using?
<estel> are there any general disadvantes using the 64bit version? on the kubuntu download page you are told to use rather the 32bit than the 64bit version - why?
<jhutchins> larsivi_: Interesting, you're the first one who I've heard with stability problems who wasn't an upgrade.  What are you having trouble with?
<larsivi_> what just happened is that all keyboard interaction inside kde is lost, and that the window manager seems to have lost it ( I cannot change windows, athough I can close those I see ...)
<larsivi_> jhutchins: just a sec, I have a bug report somewhere
<jhutchins> larsivi_: Ah, lost the input channels.
<jhutchins> larsivi_: Actually, that's a KDE upgrade problem.
<K`zan> estel: because some things don't work in 64 (windoz or linux).  I removed 64 bit here and went with 32, much happoer.
<Sanne> NotSure: I'll look it up, sec
<Alarm> hello. is it normal my local ip to be 127.0.1.1 ? i mean when i ping localhost, it pings 127.0.1.1 , shouldnt it be 127.0.0.1 ?
<NotSure> thank you Sanne
<jhutchins> NotSure: The main thing about the 64b version is that several of the multimedia codecs aren't available yet.
<estel> what does e.g. not work?
<Sanne> NotSure: type: cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version
<larsivi_> jhutchins: I've had the problem occasionally with both 3.5.5 and also after upgrading to 3.5.6, but now it don't help rebooting
<jhutchins> Alarm: Actually, 127.x.x.x is all the same.
<larsivi_> I haven't gotten to report this because I don't know what happens
<Alarm> jhutchins,  the point is that i get a lot of strange things on the apache log file
<NotSure> Sanne: does the default one say NVIDIA?
<jhutchins> larsivi_: Try working on it from console mode, check for errors with startx, look at the xorg.conf file.  It's probably pointing to files that have moved.
<NotSure> i isntalled the one from nvidia and just want to make sure i'm using it
<jhutchins> kdm.conf too.
<Sanne> NotSure: what do you mean, default?
<NotSure> well, kubuntu installs a version
<coreymon77> is there a way to sync pocket pcs in kubuntu
<coreymon77> ?
<K`zan> estel: you find that out by installing stuff you want and finding out if it is one of them :-(.
<NotSure> and there is another version from nvidia...
<larsivi_> jhutchins: I just noticed that i810 is considered broken in edgy with dual head setup, which I just set up ...
<cefx_> Hey.  What's the best way to automatically detect a new display?
<jhutchins> Just so long as things match.  If Apache is listening to 127.0.0.1, and you're tryin 127.0.1.1 that might not work.
<K`zan> estel: unless you have stuff that requires massive amounts of RAM, go with 32 bit.
<jhutchins> Alarm: You may find something in /etc/hosts or /etc/sysconfig that explains it.
<Alarm> if i would change that to 127.0.0.1 could i screw things up ?/
<Sanne> NotSure: I don't know if the free nv driver sais nvidia. What does the output of the cat command say? (-> paste.ubuntu-nl.org)
<NotSure> thank you Sanne, sec for the paste from that site
<Sanne> ok
<mattias> I've installed NTSF-3g but how do i mount my NTSC harddrive?
<Alarm> jhutchins,  /etc/hosts doesnt contain anything at all
<larsivi_> jhutchins: the other unstability problem I have is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/73620
<NotSure> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5108/
<estel> i'm at the moment using the 32bit version of kubuntu and I'm quite happy with it. I used debian before, but sarge was quite old fashioned and many packages of testing were removed. but i still don't know what is the problem.
<Sanne> NotSure: looks like mine. Try also: glxinfo | grep direct
<mattias> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<mattias> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<K`zan> estel: Same here on an amd64 box, dumped xp64 and 64 bit linux and am quite happy with things here now too :-).
<NotSure> it says direct rendering: Yes Sanne
<jhutchins> larsivi_: one "No debugging symbols found" is sufficient by the eay.  It means you don't have them installed, which makes crash reports useless.
<Sanne> NotSure: then I think the driver runs. Why didn't you install it from the ubuntu repositories, btw?
<NotSure> ohh, i did Sanne... but it wasn't there by default
<NotSure> i had to enable the repositories for it
<NotSure> thank you so much for your help Sanne
<Sanne> NotSure: ah, then I misread, sorry. All is well then, play some games! :)
<NotSure> lol... thank you
<larsivi_> jhutchins: fair enough ...
<Sanne> :)
<jhutchins> larsivi_: I'm sorry I don't know what packages to install in 'buntu to get the debugging symbols either.
<jhutchins> larsivi_: Nor do I have a good suggestion on troubleshooting.  In what ways have you diverged from the base install?  Upgraded KDE twice, what else?
<larsivi_> jhutchins: I would expect those who look at bugreports to make a comment about debug symbols in the bug report
<larsivi_> jhutchins: not much, the wpa_supplicant.conf, and now xorg.conf
<larsivi_> it's probably more, especially Java related stuff as I develop in that language
<larsivi_> still, I observed problems from the start, I think
<NotSure> what's a good app to use in order to listen to internet radio stations?
<jhutchins> larsivi_: I don't know yet how apt handles config files on updates, make sure your kdm config matches the most recent, and like I said check the xorg.conf for errors and moved files.
<jhutchins> If you look in the forums on seerofsouls.com under the KDE upgrades, you'll find some stuff about lost keyboards (I know it's mandriva but it's still KDE).
<mattias> humm, I've succesfully mounted my NTSF HDD but i can only acces it as root... I cant seem to find were i change that.. Anyone knows?
<jhutchins> mattias: How did you mount it?
<slyfox> Wht is the command to install multiple programs? apt-get install firefox,something else ?
<jhutchins> slyfox: Space separated iirc.
<faLUCE> Hi. do you know a program which generates animated coloured matrix on linux? thnks
<slyfox> jhutchins: Thanks
<mattias> jhutchins: System settings, disk and filesystem
<larsivi_> jhutchins: where would I find kdm.conf ?
<coreymon77> can anyone answer my question?
<pollywog_> my machine is again not booting, it just goes to a shell with an initramfs prompt
<pollywog_> I have never seen this before
<nodesert> faLUce do you mean cmatrix
<pollywog_> something must be going wrong after my install is finished
<coreymon77> is it possible to sync a wince device in kubuntu?
<jhutchins> coreymon77: I'm pretty sure it is.
<coreymon77> how?
<jhutchins> coreymon77: I know that palm sync works.
<coreymon77> no use
<jhutchins> coreymon77: What kind of data are you trying to sync?
<coreymon77> this is a pocket pc
<coreymon77> transfer files
<coreymon77> install software
<jhutchins> coreymon77: You may be able to just mount it as a storage device.
<coreymon77> cause im sick and tired of having to reboot into doze whenever i want to do that
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Do some searches on the specific devices though.  You could also try wine or a vm.
<pollywog_> my machine says it can't get a tty and it quits booting
<faLUCE> nodesert: no, i mean a program which makes movies with color effects, like screensavers...
<jhutchins> korganizer synchronizes with a number of devices.
<coreymon77> my device is a hp ipaq h1940] 
<pollywog_> some package that was installed later must be broken
<jott_> coreymon77: there is synce but i haven't used it for years..
<coreymon77> but isnt korganizer just for calendar and tasks syncing?
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Look for stuff for that, or if you know of a more common CD device, look for that.
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Mostly.
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Yours is more of a google question than a kubuntu question.
<jhutchins> Also search sourceforge and freshmeat.
<coreymon77> i cant get any help here?
<jott> coreymon77: you may look at synce
<jhutchins> coreymon77: When it comes to making it work in kubuntu, yeah.
<coreymon77> ive tried synce
<coreymon77> cant get it to work
<jott> you could also install linux on your ipaq ;)...
<jhutchins> coreymon77: It's not that we won't help you, it's that you'll find a larger knowledge pool.
<jhutchins> jott: There ya go!
<pollywog_> my machine is again not booting, it just goes to a shell with an initramfs prompt
<jott> i have opie running on an old ipaq since a couple of years..
<jhutchins> coreymon77: So you're going to have to exclude a lot of "linux on ipaq" answers, but you'll find it.
<jott> runs fine ...much better than wince ;)
<jhutchins> jott: Wish someone had finished the Linux on Casseopia project.
<coreymon77> im not changing my ppc os
<pollywog_> is there a way to fix a nonbootable system without a complete reinstall?
<crov> Hi, how i can get fixed : "Not Optimum Mod; Recommended More 1440x900 60Hz" With Ati Radeon X850 Pro
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Seriously, I know a lot of people use ipaq's with linux.
<jott> !synce
<ubotu> Details of setting up synce-serial at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PocketPCHowto
<jhutchins> coreymon77: This channel though is mostly basic, newbie stuff.
<jott> there ya go
<jott> http://synce.sourceforge.net/synce/kde/ may also helpful
<coreymon77> ill see if there is a synce irc channel
<jott> on the other hand there is http://handhelds.org/moin/moin.cgi/HpIpaqH1940 :) *scnr*
<Camo`_`> hello will someone help me with connect to a wireless conneciton with vpnc please??
<jott> Camo`_`: whats the problem?
<Camo`_`> i connect to my wireless connection using the wirless asistant thing
<Camo`_`> then i vpnc to the network and it says it got a file
<Camo`_`> but i am unable to get on any websites after that?
<JosefK> is there going to be any PostgreSQL support added to Kexi before release?
<jott> so you are trying to connect to a cisco concentrator?
<Camo`_`> yeah
<Camo`_`> i think i have the config file correct because when I enter a wrong password, it says invalid password
<jott> ok.. it's probably a routing issue.. (at least when you setup vpnc.conf correct)
<jhutchins> DNS
<slyfox> help
<crov> Hi, how i can get fixed : "Not Optimum Mod; Recommended More 1440x900 60Hz" With Ati Radeon X850 Pro
<Camo`_`> how do i fix it?
<jott> so make sure your packages to the cisco concentrator are routed through the wireless router ..
<slyfox> Why do I get this when trying to upgrade to altest amarok?
<slyfox> The following packages have been kept back:
<slyfox>   amarok amarok-xine
<Camo`_`> maybe i will just install the cisco vpn client
<jott> Camo`_`: route add -host HOST dev wlan0
<Camo`_`> but it asks me the location of the linux kernel and i dont know where it is
<jott> something like this may help
<jott> (where HOST is your wlan gateway ip)
<Camo`_`> oh i am on windows right now so i can't do it right now
<goodthing> slyfox: try: "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<coreymon77> gah
<coreymon77> im confused
<Camo`_`> i think my wireless is eth1 though
<coreymon77> i looked at the ubuntu page for iipaqs
<coreymon77> i dont understand any of it
<jott> vpnc works much better than the cisco properitery stuff *IMHO*
<coreymon77> can someone explain to me, it plain english, the steps i have to take
<Camo`_`> so u think it wil lwork when i run that route command?
<SagaciousKJB> Hi, does anyone know where I can find a guide to get my Creative Sound Blaster Live (value, 16-bit I believe) to work with KMixer?  I've been trying for hours, and none of the guides have got it to work--not sure what the problem is.
<jott> Camo`_`: really depends on your network topology but it i guess it's worth a try..
<Camo`_`> if it doenst work, can u tell me the location of the linux kernel so i can install the cisco vpn?
<slyfox> goodthing: ok, let me see
<jott> Camo`_`: you have to install some packages for that.. plus there is no guarantee it will work with the cisco tools ;-)
<cefx_> Can I link someone to my xorg.conf file and see if they can see anything wrong with it? I'm getting 60hz refresh rates and 1024x768 max resolution, when I have a monitor good enough....It's a 24" widescreen Sun LCD.  Should be able to do it...
<Camo`_`> oh
<Dr_willis> SagaciousKJB,  double check the exact card.. Ive used several SB creative cards and have had no problems with them
<Camo`_`> but ususally i should be able to get online after running vpnc right?
<jott> Camo`_`: right...
<Dr_willis> SagaciousKJB, whats 'not working' with it anyway?
<SagaciousKJB> Well, I think it's just a KMix config problem
<Camo`_`> ok i will give it a try now to see if it will work thanks!!
<slyfox> goodthing: can you please tell me why apt-get upgrade does not work in this case and "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" works ?
<larson9999> SagaciousKJB: so do you get sound at all?
<jott> Camo`_`: sure np.. just make sure the packages are getting to the right route ;)
<Dr_willis> SagaciousKJB,  try some of the other mixers then. :) theres plenty to mess with.
<SagaciousKJB> I've been trying for days to configure the settings correctly, and couldn't manage to get ANY sound.  Then one night I'm not quite sure it it is I selected on the switches, but the speakers emitted a very loud shreek
<Dr_willis> !find mixer
<SagaciousKJB> So
<ubotu> Found: alsa-utils, kmix, libsdl-mixer1.2, libsdl-mixer1.2-dev, xfce4-mixer (and 11 others)
<SagaciousKJB> I get sound
<Dr_willis> Some of the sound cards - have configurable input/output jacks.  had that issue once.
<SagaciousKJB> I tried alsa
<cefx_> This is my X.org conf file, I have a VIA S3 IGP for video, and a Sun Microsystems 24.1 widescreen LCD, I am only able to get 1024x768 which does not fit the monitor size --- http://rafb.net/p/tglkiN80.html
<SagaciousKJB> And it had no effect aswell
<goodthing> slyfox: you have to use dist-upgrade when apt-get or aptitude complains about "packages has been held back"
<goodthing> slyfox: that's all
<Dr_willis> If you play a mp3 file or somthing . does it 'seem' to play?  run it from a terminal. see if any error messages show up.
<SagaciousKJB> Hmm...   Well, see, I don't know just about anything about this soundcard.
<slyfox> goodthing: :-) ok
<coreymon77> okay guys
<SagaciousKJB> I pulled it out of a PC at a yard sale for $10, recognizing the model from a few years back.
<Dr_willis> SagaciousKJB,  step #1 - use 'lspci' and see what sound card is seen.
<coreymon77> during the synce setup thing
<SagaciousKJB> Okay
<coreymon77> it says about the local ip adress
<slyfox> Do you people have KDE 3.5.5 or 3.5.6 ?
<goodthing> slyfox: and aptitude is just a personal prefrence i mine, you could have just used apt-get as well.
<jhutchins> SagaciousKJB: Move the balance slider off center.
<coreymon77> the howto says to leave it as the default
<coreymon77> but i have a firewall
<coreymon77> and i think i have set a static
<larson9999> SagaciousKJB: doesn't sound like you have the issue i had. but it's been a while anyway.  but sblive generally works well with linux.  alsa-mixer helped the one time i did have problems.
<coreymon77> so should i still leave it as the default
<SagaciousKJB> Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> SagaciousKJB,  given that you can get a new/nice creative  sound card for $30 :) heh heh...
<SagaciousKJB> Well, I'm just completely dirt broke right now
<SagaciousKJB> And I really like this soundcard
<larson9999> the sblive should work fine
<coreymon77> yes
<coreymon77> i have set a static ip
<jott> coreymon77: the ips are not bound to the ethernet interface but to the usb interface...
<SagaciousKJB> Well
<coreymon77> oh
<SagaciousKJB> My onboard VIA soundcard works just fine
<jott> coreymon77: just try to follow the tutorial and see if it works ;)
<coreymon77> okay
<SagaciousKJB> And I know the SB is making "sound"
<larsivi_> jhutchins: seems to be something utterly broken in my user's config
<SagaciousKJB> However, I can't get it, under normal configuration, to make any correct sound.  The only thing I've managed is to make it screech
<coreymon77> another thing
<larson9999> SagaciousKJB: oh, you have onboard sound, too? don't you have to put that in the blacklist?  or am i just a dumb moron?
<larsivi_> deleting .kde/share/config gets me a working desktop, albeit without my configuration :P
<coreymon77> i think my dns server is 192.168.1.1
<SagaciousKJB> Well, your guess is better than mind
<SagaciousKJB> *mine
<coreymon77> but its saying to set it as 192.168.0.1
<coreymon77> what should i use?
<jhutchins> SagaciousKJB: Do you have any reason to believe the card actually works?
<SagaciousKJB> Just the screeching
<SagaciousKJB> And the fact that it's recognized everywhere inside linux
<SagaciousKJB> It just won't make sound
<jhutchins> larsivi_: Cool.
<SagaciousKJB> Other than screeches
<SagaciousKJB> lol
<jhutchins> larsivi_: Changes in the config file formats.
<coreymon77> or should i use the nameserver that is giving in /etc/resolv.conf
<jott> coreymon77: good question.. i would set  it to your real dns ;) ..
<jhutchins> SagaciousKJB: My Live works fine under Mandriva, has under everything I've had on this box.
<coreymon77> the one in the resolv.conf file?
<slyfox> which ones is batter? Aptitude or apt-get
<slyfox> ?
<jott> but as i said.. haven't used synce for some years since i have linux on my ipaq now ;)
<SagaciousKJB> Yeah, it's pretty weird.
<jhutchins> SagaciousKJB: Have you completely successfully updated the on-board sound and removed all traces of it's config?
<coreymon77> which one would you reccomend using
<SagaciousKJB> I mean, VMWare handles the soundcard just fine when I'm running WIndows
<coreymon77> the one given in the howto
<jott> coreymon77: yes try it with the one from resolv.conf..
<coreymon77> or the one given in the resolv.conf file
<jhutchins> SagaciousKJB: Have you completely successfully DISABLED the on-board sound and removed all traces of it's config?
<coreymon77> oaky
<SagaciousKJB> No
<jhutchins> Sorry, brain-fart.
<jott> you can change everything afterwards anyway
<SagaciousKJB> I've done nothing to the on-board sound
<jhutchins> SagaciousKJB: Ok, you say the SB works in Windows?
<larson9999> SagaciousKJB: that's where i was going with the blacklist thing
<SagaciousKJB> So I have to disable the onboard sound for it to use the PCI sard?
<larsivi_> jhutchins: I need some of those config files, so it will be an interesting excercise figuring out which ones are at fault ...
<Dr_willis> Ive had to blacklist onboard devices befor also.
<Dr_willis> or disable them in bios.
<SagaciousKJB> Well, I don't want to disable it in the bios, as it is my primary soundcard.
<SagaciousKJB> How do I blacklist it?  I'll see if that helps.
<shinigami> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<larson9999> SagaciousKJB: i don't know if you have to blacklist them.  but i haven't gotten two to work together yet :)
<SagaciousKJB> By the way, I dual-boot on this PC
<Dr_willis> why do you need 2 soundcards?
<SagaciousKJB> If that could have anything to do with it.
<SagaciousKJB> I do a lot of recording, Dr_Willis
<Dr_willis> disable it in bios as a test and see...
<jhutchins> larsivi_: Yeah, that's a bit of a mess right now.  You need to export all your data and on-line settings before you upgrade in case this happens.
* SagaciousKJB is not even sure if he can disable it in the BIOS
<jhutchins> SagaciousKJB: I would recommend that as well, get it working by itself before you try to integrate it.  lspci might tell you something interesting though.
<SagaciousKJB> Would VMWare use Ubuntu drivers or the drivers of the OS it is being run on?
<SagaciousKJB> Because it worked fine under VMWare, ran on Windows XP
<jhutchins> SagaciousKJB: Does alsamixer run?
<SagaciousKJB> Alsamixer runs
<SagaciousKJB> HOwever, Ispci?
<SagaciousKJB> Not found on my system
<jhutchins> Lspci - list pci devices.
<SagaciousKJB> Oh, okay
<SagaciousKJB> Let me run that
<Dr_willis> which lspci
<Dr_willis> /usr/bin/lspci
<larson9999> SagaciousKJB: blacklist http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<Dr_willis> !info lspci
<ubotu> Package lspci does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<Dr_willis> !find lspci
<jhutchins> Hardware conflicts between sound cards are very common, and between sound cards and other cards.
<ubotu> File lspci found in debian-installer, pciutils
<jhutchins> Particularly network cards.
* Dr_willis wonders why the onboard card would record 'better' then then creative card.
<SagaciousKJB> lspici doesn't list my SB live anywhere
<SagaciousKJB> It just has better quality, Dr_Willis
<Dr_willis> some OLD soundblaster cards had jumpers and stuff on them. If the onboard card is that much better.. why not use it for linux as well?
<SagaciousKJB> I could merge the two channles and record on the SB, but then it sound saturate
<SagaciousKJB> I prefer to record induvidual channles, and then dub them later.
<Dr_willis> lspci should show about everything on the system..
<Dr_willis> even unknown devices.
<coreymon77> hey!
<coreymon77> it worked!
<SagaciousKJB> Hmm...
<SagaciousKJB> Give me a second
<jott> coreymon77: sweet
<SagaciousKJB> I will out put it to a text file
<Dr_willis> I had a WEIRD issue years ago with a soundblaster card.. if i booted to windows, then 'rebooted' to linux - the card would not get configtured right.. if i was powered OFF and went straight to linux. it would work.
<jott> coreymon77: you may want to continue with multisync now ;)
<jhutchins> SagaciousKJB: That's pretty good.  SB's are pretty nice, although mine is picking up a lot of noise lately.
<coreymon77> i dont need to sync with evolution
<jott> ah ok..
<jott> afair kontact can use multisync too but i am not sure about this..
<djwilcox> hi - anyone know how to reset the root password for mysql
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Good, now we have someone on the channel who knows how to do it!
<larson9999> i can't settle on a desktop.  i figured after 10 years i'd have found one
<Dr_willis> C64 Geos
<Dr_willis> :)
<coreymon77> however
<coreymon77> one last problem
<SagaciousKJB> Dr_willis http://sag.ghostnetwork.org:4313/devices.txt
<larson9999> Dr_willis: sure. that's my main desktop.  i'm talking secondary
<coreymon77> when i go into the config
<Dr_willis> hmm..  I just discovered the volume controll on my LOgitegh G15 keyboard works. :)
<SagaciousKJB> Nope
<SagaciousKJB> It's there
<SagaciousKJB> I didn't notice it in the terminal window
<SagaciousKJB> But, it recognizes it there. :/
<Dr_willis> 00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 08)
<coreymon77> and check off the box for File under possible synchronization types
<Dr_willis> that card SHOULD work fine.
<coreymon77> it gives me an error
<coreymon77> no synchronizer found for FILE
<SagaciousKJB> It could just be that I don't know how to configure the levels in the mixer.
<SagaciousKJB> But, i've tried just about every configuration
<SagaciousKJB> And can only get a shreek
<Dr_willis> I cant say that ive done more then just slide the sliders to a volume up.. and left it.
<jhutchins> SagaciousKJB: Make sure you have inputs turned off.
<SagaciousKJB> Yeah
<larson9999> Dr_willis: it's available for 0 cost now.  kinda mad i paid for it only 15-20 short years ago.
<SagaciousKJB> I've tried it with inputs off
<jhutchins> SagaciousKJB: You're probably looping something - yet another reason to disable the onboard at first.
<SagaciousKJB> Like I said, I basically gave every configuration I could think of a try
<SagaciousKJB> I've also turned all the volume to the onboard sound off, and tried it
<SagaciousKJB> Thinking I was getting a signal cut or something
<SagaciousKJB> I've never had a sound problem like this on 'nix before.  Like i said VMWare handled the card perfectly.  Maybe I need to blacklist the VIA card
<jott> coreymon77: maybe you try to install synce-kde that should give you kde integration..
<larson9999> Dr_willis: that touchkey is nice if you have a multimedia keyboard you need to configure.
<jott> coreymon77: http://synce.sourceforge.net/synce/kde/ have a look here..
<xenol> plz where can i find kwallet control menu?
<Admiral_Chicago> xenol: k wallet manager
<xenol> Admiral_Chicago:  i am running edgy and cant find it in system ssettings found it in /usr/share/applications/kde but am interested if it is in system settings
<Admiral_Chicago> it's not in system settings
<Admiral_Chicago> alt + f2
<lebifteksauvage> Hey dudes , i have a problem with apt some days ago
<lebifteksauvage> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<lebifteksauvage> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/fr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty_main_i18n_Translation-fr
<lebifteksauvage> etc
<lebifteksauvage> I don't know why ...
<jhutchins> lebifteksauvage: Sounds like a mirror problem.  apt-get update.
<Dr_willis> theres some server issues going on at this time also.
<lebifteksauvage> does not fix the problem
<lebifteksauvage> i disabled one by one repo , and no one fix the problem
<Dr_willis> change mirrors.. or wait a day and try again.
<lebifteksauvage> Yeah ... 4 days the problem is
<Dr_willis> bbl
<Pensacola> woohow, the problem is fixed on my comp
<shinigami> hi people can somebody help me with my wireless network card? it seems like a problem which after surfing the net and reading other people's forum couldn't help me
<Admiral_Chicago> lebifteksauvage: #ubuntu+1
<lebifteksauvage> I'm trying now us.ubuntu
<lebifteksauvage> and it work !
<shinigami> ifconfig shows wlan0 and wmaster0 , no matter how i set the essid and key, it just couldn't connect.. my wireless router shows no sign of attempt to connect in the dhcp server
<shinigami> my wireless network card do work in windows xp..
<Dr_willis> heck - i can BARELY get wireless working under XP.. or any other OS..
<Dr_willis> wireless - is such a...  disasterophy  = Disaster + Cataspohy.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Nontitle> lol
<Dr_willis> it works under xp.... then stopped working....  3 days of fighting it... i ran wires.. :)
<Dr_willis> now the neighbors cant snoop 0_o
<Dr_willis> GameBoy DS with wireless - never wants to work. heh.
<shinigami> hmm
<Dr_willis> bbl
<shinigami> my problem is similar to http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2579864
<SagaciousKJB> Hi, anyone know how to blacklist an SB live card?
<SagaciousKJB> I don't know if anyone who was here before still is.
<Admiral_Chicago> put it in /etc/modules iirc
<SagaciousKJB> OH, wait, I'm sorry
<SagaciousKJB> Not an SB Live
<SagaciousKJB> A VIA 82xx
<SagaciousKJB> I'm not sure what moduel I'm supposed to blacklist, and I'm sort of hesitant to go by trial and error, seeing how most of my motherboard is VIA controlled, so I don't want to add the wrong thing.
<ubuntu> hi guys.. im installing kubuntu 6.06 64-bit... i'd like to know, how can i install it full .. over the internet.. because lots of packs are missing to install apps after Kubuntu installation..
<Admiral_Chicago> no that's not it. it's a file in /etc. sorry i can't be of help, i'm not feeling well
<crimsun> SagaciousKJB: blacklist snd-via82xx
<SagaciousKJB> Thank you crimsun
<SagaciousKJB> :D
<crimsun> SagaciousKJB: but do you really want to blacklist it, or do you just want it to /not/ be the default audio device?
<SagaciousKJB> I need to blacklist it
<crimsun> why?
<SagaciousKJB> It was preventing my SB Live card from working.
<Admiral_Chicago> !repositories | ubuntu
<SagaciousKJB> Had to disable it in the BIOS to get the SB Live card to work.
<ubotu> ubuntu: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<crimsun> meaning it hogs an irq?
<SagaciousKJB> I'm not quite sure.
<crimsun> well, I'm not entirely convinced you need to blacklist it
<SagaciousKJB> I was discussing it with Dr_Willis and a few others, and they said someitmes you had to blacklist onboard devices to get PCI ones to work.
<crimsun> SagaciousKJB: yes, /sometimes/
<SagaciousKJB> Is there anything else I can do?
<crimsun> well, make your sblive your default
<lancelot_rw> hi guys.. im installing kubuntu 6.06 64-bit... i'd like to know, how can i install it full .. over the internet.. because lots of packs are missing to install apps after Kubuntu installation..
<SagaciousKJB> How?
<SagaciousKJB> I thought I had, but apaprently not.
<crimsun> SagaciousKJB: well, first cat /proc/asound/cards
<SagaciousKJB> Okay
<crimsun> (need the output pastebinned)
<Alarm> why does swat always see my root login as incorrect? i use user: root , pass: (my su password)
<SagaciousKJB> The SB live card is 0 on there, does that mean it's default?
<Alarm> and it fails to login, although i can login as a simple user and see the swat homepage with documentation for example
<SagaciousKJB> Oh, well
<SagaciousKJB> It's probably only default on there beacuse I disabled the onboard sound before I booted up.
<SagaciousKJB> So, how is one supposed to make the SB Live default?
<crimsun> SagaciousKJB: yes, so now enable the onboard, and tell me which module the other device is using
<crimsun> SagaciousKJB: (you can tell with cat /proc/asound/modules)
<pfein_> should I be using gocr or ocrad w/ kooka?
<SagaciousKJB> I don't see anywhere in that file where it says what moduel the SB Live card is using.
<SagaciousKJB> Is there anyway for you to just tell me how to make it default without me having to reboot to renable the other card?
<crimsun> well, I can guess, but of course that's not the best way
<SagaciousKJB> Well, what do you need to know?
<crimsun> see what I typed three minutes ago
<SagaciousKJB> I just said I'd rather not reboot.
<crimsun> ugh
<SagaciousKJB> Is there a way you can tell me how to make them default, and just let me fill in the blanks later?
<crimsun> ok, be obstinate then
<crimsun> echo options snd-via28xx index=-2 |sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Sess> is there a handwriting recognition app for X?
<SagaciousKJB> The card is already in alsa-base like that
<SagaciousKJB> Exact line
<crimsun> then blacklisting won't help you.
<SagaciousKJB> "options snd-via82xx-modem index=-2"
<crimsun> uh no.
<ubuntu_> exit
<crimsun> read carefully, SagaciousKJB.
<shinigami> ?
<coreymon77> how can i get ark to open rar files
<SagaciousKJB> Well, what is the "tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base" part doing?
<SpAwN> coreymon77, install unrar
<crimsun> it appends it
<coreymon77> i did
<calcmandan> when playing either eternal lands or second life, i'm getting a choppiness as of today that didn't exist before. i have made no changes to my system since last night and don't know what i can do. i've already rebooted the system.
<SpAwN> then it should work....right click the rar file and hit extract
<SagaciousKJB> Okay, so what am I supposed to read carefully?
<crimsun> SagaciousKJB: you utterly missed the absence of "-modem" in the line I gave you.
<SagaciousKJB> [13:47]  <crimsun> echo options snd-via28xx index=-2 |sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<SagaciousKJB> In that line?
<calcmandan> i've 'ps au' to see what's holding up the processor but there is nothing out of the ordinary. i also checked memory, and yet nothing is holding too much. swap isn't used either.
<crimsun> SagaciousKJB: yes, now read the line you pasted.
<SagaciousKJB> I don't see any "modem" in that line
<crimsun> 16:47 < SagaciousKJB> "options snd-via82xx-modem index=-2"
<SagaciousKJB> Heh, that wasn't in the line you pasted to me
<SagaciousKJB> Explains a lot, though. :P
<crimsun> of course it wasn't. I should know. Read the alsa-base changelog if want to understand why I should know.
<SagaciousKJB> :/
<comick> hi
<SagaciousKJB> Should I even bother asking you something else?  You don't seem to like helping me.
<comick> i can't het compiz with kde-window decoratore working
<comick> what's the correct way to have it working?
<crimsun> SagaciousKJB: why don't you just ask the question?
<slyfox> which Nvidia drivers is best to get the 9xxx series or the stadndart ones ?
<SagaciousKJB> That exact line is already in the alsa-baste.txt, and it still doesn't work if I have the onboard sound enabled in the BIOS.  So what does that narrow it down to?
<crimsun> SagaciousKJB: which exact line?
<comick> slyfox: the last is better
<SagaciousKJB> "options snd-via82xx-modem index=-2"
<crimsun> ARGH
<crimsun> are you reading anything at all?
<crimsun> I pasted snd-via82xx, NOT snd-via82xx-modem
<crimsun> see the utter lack of "-modem"?
<slyfox> comick: this one?  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<SagaciousKJB> lol I'm sorry
<comick> slyfox: you're using 6.10?
<SagaciousKJB> I thought earlier you meant there NEEDS to be "modem" at the end.
<slyfox> comick: yes
<comick> it's not the newer
<SagaciousKJB> I understand now, crimsun.  Sorry for the frustation, but thanks. :D
<crimsun> np.
<slyfox> comick: so which one do I get ?
<slyfox> comick: the ones in the guide or the ones from the envy script ?
<premier_> Im having trouble configuring fglrx and dri.  Can anyone help?
<SagaciousKJB> :D  Everything works fine.  Thanks again for the help, crimsun.
<nusx> hellow
<theshadow> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rainer> nabend
<rainer> wo finde ich eine sources.list fr dapper drake wo programme wie xchat, mplayer etc drin sind? in den standardquellen finde ich die programme nicht
<GillesM> Hi I deleted my apt/sources.list where can I find an other one ?
<Kyral> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Kyral> ...
<Kyral> !sources.list
<Kyral> ...
<Kyral> !repos
<GillesM> thanks
<Sanne> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ccherrett> anyone know how to connect through ssh to a ssh server on port 23?
<Where|here> ccherrett: ssh server -p 23
<ccherrett> Where|here: ah cool!
<ccherrett> thanks
<Where|here> ccherrett: np :)
<Where|here> ccherrett: for future reference, you can use "man ssh" to find out about all the nifty ssh options
<ccherrett> Where|here: thanks
<Where|here> yw
<jonathan__> i thought i woudl keep yall informed on my openmosix kernel install
<jonathan__> i uninstalled kernel 2.4 and now as we speak im compiling openmosix kernel 2.6 ill let ya know if i can get it working and if i do will give anybody else who is willing to setup their own clusster help with how to setup the open mosix kernel
<ubuntuConvert> echo
<Where|here> ubuntuConvert: echo
<Where|here> Welcome poningru_
<ubuntuConvert> sorry i ain't used IRC for a while rusty with commands
<ubuntuConvert> exit
<ubuntuConvert> quit
<quicksilver_>  !   -????
<eMish_> aha
<eMish_> i chto
<quicksilver_>      ?  ?
<eMish_> mplayer ?
<quicksilver_> 
<eMish_> v chem problema
<quicksilver_>     Ubuntu
<eMish_> podozhdi
<quicksilver_> ok
<slyfox> hvatti po russkiy govorit, eto neprelichno zdes
<slyfox> How do I install codeces needed for video playing? Were there like 2 main ones ?
<eMish_> neprilichno ssat na potolok
<pituka> what should one do with a mirror folder on the HD? like an infinite struckture of /folder/folder/folder/folder/folder/folder/.... ?
<quicksilver_>  ?   
<eMish_> prilichno pishetsia cherez I
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell quicksilver_ about ru | quicksilver_, see the private message from ubotu.
<eMish_> quicksilver_: koroche, staskivaesh vse kodeki s http://www2.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/essential-20061022.tar.bz2
<eMish_> sm. http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html
<eMish_> potom otkryvaesh, tam oni vse
<eMish_> i kopiruesh v pracvilnuiu direkroriu
<eMish_> *pravilnuiu
<eMish_> ok?
<eMish_> pravilnaia direktoria eto /usr/local/lib/win32 kajetsja
<excitatory> slyfox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<eMish_> oni kajetsia translit za russkii ne schitaiut :-)
<eMish_> navernoe oni dumajut eto afrikaans
<quicksilver_> xex
<quicksilver_> Teeks, wjas poprobuju zapustitj codeki
<eMish_> v zavisimosti ot togo kak postroen mplayer, on
<eMish_> ischet kodeki libo v  /usr/local/lib/win32, libo v /usr/local/lib/codecs
<eMish_> na vsiakii, ia kopiruiu i tuda i tuda, ili
<eMish_> kidaiu symlink
<eMish_> po ego message'am vidno, gde on ischet
<SagaciousKJB> Does anyone know how to read  a samba share from the terminal?  Like "ls smb://workgroup/"?
<AWOSDev> Hello.
<AWOSDev> I can't seem to get my Kubuntu Dapper installation to download apt lists from kubuntu.org, it says 404 Not Found.
<AWOSDev> Are there any replacements for it, or did the location change?
<AWOSDev> # kubuntu.org packages for the latest KDE version (packages, GPG key: DD4D5088)
<AWOSDev> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest dapper main
<AWOSDev> ^ from /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sanne> AWOSDev: when going there with a browser, dapper seems to be missing: http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest/dists/
<AWOSDev> :-(
<premier_> hello
<premier_> Im trying to figure out if I have 3d accelartion.  I have an ati card.  glxinfo says "Direct Rendering: Yes" but fglrxinfo says nothing; openGL screensavers run as fast as they ever could.  Whats the deal?
<AWOSDev> Sanne: so much for "long term support", eh?
<Sanne> AWOSDev: I never used the respository, but it's kinda sad that now it seems I won't be able to...
<AWOSDev> yeah.
<AWOSDev> that's the only way I could get kdepim, newer Koffice, ...
<Sanne> AWOSDev: well, to be fair, this in not the official repository.
<AWOSDev> kubuntu.org != official?!
<Sanne> AWOSDev: Dapper LTS applies to the stable version, where no application get's updated to newer versions. The kde apps from http://archive.ubuntu.com are still supported for Dapper.
<AWOSDev> argh
<AWOSDev> so because it's stable, I can't get updates.
<AWOSDev> that sucks.
* AWOSDev screams "backports"
<Sanne> AWOSDev: I don't know exactly the status of the kubuntu.org packages in relation to Canonical and their pledge to LTS, though. It always confused me a bit...
<Sanne> AWOSDev: speaking of backports, we do have dapper-backports.
<AWOSDev> we do?
<Sanne> AWOSDev: sec
<Sanne> AWOSDev: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper-backports/
<AWOSDev> I put those into the sources file?
<AWOSDev> deb http://packages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Sanne> AWOSDev: yes, you can, like: deb <url> dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Sanne> AWOSDev: you can see all packages here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper-backports/allpackages
<AWOSDev> that isn't alot
<cpk1> AWOSDev: you can get lucky and get a backport here and there
<AWOSDev> cpk1: yeah but I have specific packages I need
<AWOSDev> namely kdepim and libkdepimexchange1
<cpk1> AWOSDev: and I know you are a smart person who shouldnt have a problem compiling themselves and using something like check install =)
<cpk1> but I put fiesty on another hard drive just so I would have new toys
<AWOSDev> cpk1: hehe yeah...
<AWOSDev> cpk1: but the problem is Celeron/500 != good compiling machine
<cpk1> lol
<AWOSDev> :D
<AWOSDev> hehe
<cpk1> btw using fiesty packages on an edgy install dont seem to work
<cpk1> I tried it...
<AWOSDev> cpk1 yeah that is highly NOT recommended :P
<AWOSDev> Morbo!
<Morbo> Hey
<AWOSDev> wow I didn't realise how many AWOS people used Kubuntu :P
<AWOSDev> cpk1: does Feisty have KDE4   *drools at the thought*
<AWOSDev> ?
<Sanne> AWOSDev: you can check that also at packages.ubuntu.com
<cpk1> not yet i dont think
<cpk1> I havent fired up fiesty in about 2 weeks
<cpk1> too busy with biology
<AWOSDev> cpk1: ah okay.
<AWOSDev> hehe :)
<AWOSDev> dang
<AWOSDev> you guys still have warty!?
<cpk1> ahaha no
<cpk1> i dont even think i have a cd of it
<jonathan__> no isnt edgy the latest
<HymnToLife> I still have mine :)
<jonathan__> lol i think i have edgy
<HymnToLife> but I'm not running Warty either
<HymnToLife> in fact, I'm not running Ubuntu at all
<AWOSDev> no I mean for download
<AWOSDev> you guys still have Warty for download
<AWOSDev> isn't that like Ubuntu 1.0?
<cpk1> yeah i think you can still get it
<HymnToLife> AWOSDev, yeah, it should be there
<parkerw207> hey can someone help me
<HymnToLife> AWOSDev, 4.10, but yeah it's the first Ubuntu release
<jonathan__> how long does it take for a kernel to compile
<parkerw207> my linux keeps going all funy :S
<AWOSDev> HymnToLife ah
<Morbo> parkerw207- Funny?
<HymnToLife> jonathan__, about ten minutes on recent hardware
<jonathan__> elaborate how is it goign funny
<cpk1> yeah no way I would allow my box to have a sense of humor either
<parkerw207> morbo - it turned its self on to standbye for no reason
<parkerw207> then when i turned it back on
<parkerw207> the graphics went funy and it took ages to load
<jonathan__> thsi is the new pre alph open mosix 2.6
<Ace2016> Hi al
<Ace2016> all*
<jonathan__> and its building on virtual machine
<Ace2016> when you think of an mkv file what color comes into mind?
<Ace2016> i'm making an icon set and i want to know
<jonathan__> this i sgoing to be a huge kernel
<Alarm>  hey could someone remind me the cpu-file that included info about cpu ?
<Alarm> cpuinfo , cpufreq ? or something like that
<cpk1> Ace2016: color? its just a video file...
<cpk1> Alarm: /proc/cpuinfo
<HymnToLife> Alarm, /proc/cpuinfo
* cpk1 wins
<Alarm> strange
<Alarm> why doesnt "locate" command find it
<cpk1> Alarm: do cat /proc/cpuinfo
<HymnToLife> surely because it is not in the db
<Alarm> i did "locate cpuinfo" before but it wasnt found
<Ace2016> cpk1: i'm using different colors for different videos, avi=blue, mov=light blue divx=green wmv=red flv=purple
<Ace2016> and i want colors for mkv and ogm
#kubuntu 2007-02-11
<AWOSDev> Ace2016 ogm = pale yellow.  mkv = I have no clue what it is...question mark
<AWOSDev> ?
<cpk1> Alarm: probably because I dont think its an actual file...
* HymnToLife agrees with yellow for OGM
<Alarm> which means ?
<AWOSDev> ogm = OGg Movie right?
<HymnToLife> cpk1, if it is not a file, how come wr can cat it ?
<HymnToLife> AWOSDev, OGg Media, rather
<HymnToLife> you can put sound only in them
<AWOSDev> HymnToLife ah.
<AWOSDev> -r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 2007-02-10 18:12 /proc/cpuinfo
<AWOSDev> ^ real file!
<cpk1> size of 0 and its also empty too AWOSDev
<cpk1> if you file it
<parkerw207> whats this new update were getting , its huge!
<Ace2016> yellow it is, seems nice
<amoun> Hi folks. I have just installed ubuntu and am not happy with the font rendering. Monocrome is very rough and I don't want smoothing. Does the KDE environment have a 'better' clean font rendering method.
<Sanne> amoun: you can turn off the smoothing altogether, or only for small sizes, it's in system settings.
<Sanne> amoun: under appearance/fonts
<amoun> Thanks Sanne. I've done that but the resulting font is very scrapy. Windows with no smoothing is clean and sharp. I was hoping Kubuntu or the KDE may be better
<Sanne> amoun: if you like to have the ms fonts like arial, verdana etc you can install a package, let me get the name for you
<amoun> bye the way I'm using windows to irc as I can't get my modem or wifi to work on my laptop yet
<Sanne> amoun: it's package msttcorefonts
<Sanne> amoun: I'm using arial for my interface font, without smoothing, and it's nice and crisp.
<Sanne> amoun: can't help you with modem or wifi, sorry, I'm on dsl that just works.
<amoun> thanks Sanne I'll try that. Before I go can you tell me how to download the kde environment anyway. I have a Kubuntu disk but it won't load. Are there pakes on the CD I can extract and transfer?
<cpk1> Alarm: locate didnt work on proc because it isnt a real file system
<amoun> no I'll leave the connection problems till later
<Alarm> oh ok. thank u, got it no
<Sanne> amoun: you can only use packages from the alternate cd. The desktop/live cd has a different package format.
<cpk1> Alarm: proc is basically a snapshot of your running processeses
<Alarm> got it
<Alarm> my mistake
<Alarm> and what happens if i want to search a file also in there ?
<Alarm> whereis would work ?
<amoun> ok I'll look for the msttcorefonts and see if that's better
<Sanne> amoun: do you need help finding the alternate cd?
<Sanne> amoun: wait
<parkerw207> how do i get a program to show my system uses ?
<parkerw207> like my processors and stuff?
<cpk1> Alarm: dunno but you will most certainly need root
<Sanne> amoun: the msttcorefonts package is only a script that downloads the ms fonts. They can't be included because of the license. I recommend for now to just copy over your ms fonts to /home/yourusername/.fonts
<amoun> I can't download loads of megs
<Alarm> okie :)
<intelikey> parkerw207 ?
<cpk1> parkerw207: there are all sorts of tools you can use, gkrellm is a good monitor, there are some good monitors you can get if you use super karamba, and kde has a system monitor as well
<parkerw207> thanks :)
<AWOSDev> parkerw207: from the command line, top
<AWOSDev> type "top" into Konsole.
<AWOSDev> shows processor usage, memory usage, swap, everything.
<cpk1> AWOSDev: yes, but you look cooler if you use super karamba
<AWOSDev> cpk1: no clue, I don't know what that is.
<andrei> hello
<intelikey> parkerw207 did they answer your question or were you looking for something like lshw ?
<andrei> can you please help me with something
<andrei> ?
<Sanne> parkerw207: ksysguard is the gui kde performance monitor, it's also very nice.
<smoze> what was the tool to manage disk partitions?
<AWOSDev> Sanne, ah yes, forgot about that.
<AWOSDev> smoze qtparted
<andrei> if I use telnet to connect to a website
<Sanne> AWOSDev: :)
<AWOSDev> Sanne :)
<intelikey> was also already mentioned
<AWOSDev> andrei yes...?
<amoun> just got the font thing and noticed I've been downloading Kubuntu total for the last hour :)
<andrei> how do I make telnet read the commands
<AWOSDev> amoun hehe
<Sanne> amoun: wow!
<andrei> automatically?
<andrei> i mean...
<AWOSDev> andrei type something like "GET /file/name"
<smoze> the same one i used on live-cd?
<parkerw207>  thanks
<AWOSDev> smoze qtparted
<andrei> yes,lets say GET / HTTP/1.0
<andrei> but i have to type it
<AWOSDev> andrei correct.
<amoun> OK I have the fonts. Do you mean just by copying them they will be available ???
<intelikey> andrei  don't have to  you could use "expect"
<andrei> but how can i not type it
<andrei> ?
<andrei> expect?
<AWOSDev> amoun yeah...copy them to your fonts directory.
<intelikey> yes
<andrei> can you give me an example?
<Sanne> amoun: you can put ttf fonts to /home/user/.fonts, they will be available eventually (maybe alfter logout/login). If you installe dmsttcorefonts with apt-get/adept, you don't need to do anything else.
<intelikey> you setup an expect script to do the read/answer part then turn it over to you...
<andrei> i tried something like this :
<premier> I just created a new user called "beryl" and I cant access things with 'su'
<smoze> ok, thx
<premier> it says, "communication with su failed"
<andrei> telnet www.something. 80 < file.txt
<andrei> and i wrote "GET / HTTP/1.0" in file.txt
<AWOSDev> amoun copy them to /usr/share/fonts/truetype/<make a new folder name here.
<AWOSDev> s/./>/
<AWOSDev> !sudo | premier
<ubotu> premier: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Sanne> amoun: if you copy the fonts manually, there's a command to update the font cache immediately to make them available right away. I just can't remember what it was.
<AWOSDev> Sanne, amoun, you mean fc-cache?
<Sanne> AWOSDev: I think yes
<AWOSDev> run as sudo.
<AWOSDev> sudo fc-cache
<AWOSDev> Sanne :)
<Sanne> AWOSDev: ah, yes, thanks :)
<amoun> Ok will transfer the fonts and see what happens thanks all. Got to go offline from windows and reboot to do it all.
<amoun> thanks again bye
<Sanne> bye, good luck
<poseidon> how can I insert special characters, like ~ over n, on a virtual terminal?
<Sanne> ...too late...
<ubuntu> hello is there a way to make a linux boot disk with USB support so I can boot to my USB hard drive?
<intelikey> example expect script: expect "username"  ;send "name"  ;expect "password"  ;send "passwd" ;expect
<AWOSDev> Sanne np :)
<parkerw207> how do i get widgets for linux ?
<AWOSDev> poseidon wow, I've been wondering the same thing.
<AWOSDev> parkerw207...like for Kicker the taskbar?
<poseidon> AWOSDev: let's start a pettition :b
<intelikey> ooops forgot      "spawn telnet adderess "    then the expect part.
<parkerw207> ermm like you get for macs ?
<AWOSDev> poseindo :D
<AWOSDev> parkerw207 sorry about that, I'm not familiar with Macintosh.
<parkerw207> like waht vista has now
<poseidon> maybe there's a way youo can change the keyboard layout?
<parkerw207> little programs that sit on desktop
<parkerw207> like that display the weather stuff :
<AWOSDev> parkerw207 oh oh oh
<AWOSDev> parkerw207 those are only available for Kicker, but...
<AWOSDev> parkerw207 right-click Kicker, click Add Applet To Panel, and then there's your widgets
<AWOSDev> there is a Kweather
<parkerw207> whats kicker ?
<parkerw207> i dont think i have it
<AWOSDev> and various other little thingies like that
<poseidon> parkerw207: it's the taskbar-thing
<AWOSDev> parkerw207 kicker is your taskbar
<AWOSDev> I think you have it :)
<parkerw207> ooo i am dunno :S
<premier> Im having trouble with su
<parkerw207> how do i get my takbard back !
<parkerw207> it just dissapeared :S
<premier> I created a new user, and It cant do things through su or sudo. I just added it to the group sudo, but that doesnt fix it
<Sanne> parkerw207: superkaramba may also what you are looking for, it's in universe repositories which you may have to enable first. I never used superkaramba myself, though.
<parkerw207> i got it back lol
<intelikey> no it's admin  not sudo  group
<intelikey> premier
<premier> what is superkaramba?
<premier> thanks, intelikey
<parkerw207> yeah ?
<lancelot_br> hello guys... im trying to install Kubuntu 6.06 64-Bit, but it crashes on installation (reading mirror) part...? anything to do ??
<intelikey> well by default,  root jr.  == anyone in group admin
<Sanne> premier: you can read info here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/kde/superkaramba
<lancelot_br> anyone could help me?
<intelikey> andrei did you get anywhere with "expect" yet ?
<_6StringKng_> caould someone help me?
<Sanne> lancelot_br: I would to, in this order: 1. check cd integrity (option in boot menu), 2. check RAM (also on boot menu), 3. download the alternate text based installer cd and try that.
<intelikey> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<_6StringKng_> a friend of mine is having trouble with the NVIDIA Drivers
<intelikey> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<_6StringKng_> for a 7600GT
<_6StringKng_> PCI-e x16
<intelikey> !ati | _6StringKng_
<ubotu> _6StringKng_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lancelot_br> sanne, i have already installed kubuntu today here.. but i need to reinstall it.. and after 1st installation.. it didnt work anymore =
<Sanne> lancelot_br: oh... so it worked with this same cd before?
<lancelot_br> Sanne ,yes the same one
<AWOSDev> Bye!
<amoun> Hi Sanne Excuse  my idiocy. I didn't pay attention well enough. Where is the font folder I can transfer to. The one I found in etc. doesn't allow write to  : )
<lancelot_br>  i`ve already tryied manual partition, automatic partition.. tried to fdisk /mbr, remove paritions using fdisk...
<Sanne> lancelot_br: those things drive one crazy, dont they? ;) So, what could that be? Maybe CD gone bad somehow? Don't think so, but make the test. And also the memory test, just to be sure (let it run for some hours).
<AWOSDev> amoun /usr/share/fonts/truetype/<create folder here>
<Sanne> amoun: you can also use the kde font installer, forgot to mention that
<lancelot_br> yeah.. this make me go crazy here LOL ... i`m using now Kubuntu livecd... its working pretty weel
<lancelot_br> well*
<Sanne> amoun: there you can choose to install only for your user, or systemwide.
<AWOSDev> amoun I usually make the folder name based on what it is...like when I copied some fonts from Windows XP I made folder /usr/share/fonts/truetype/xp-fonts
<lancelot_br> so, i dont think there`s something wrong =/
<lancelot_br> but it crashes..
<AWOSDev> amoun also realise after you copy that you have to exit any applications you wish to use with the new fonts, and restart the programs.
<amoun> thanks both bye again - same with ubuntu I hope
<Sanne> amoun: AWOSDev's methos would install them system wide.
<AWOSDev> bye amoun!
<AWOSDev> Sanne, yeah :)
<Sanne> amoun: the kde installer is in system settings
<AWOSDev> lancelot_br specific error message?
<patrick_> hello
<lancelot_br> AWOSDev: just a minute... i will check it
<AWOSDev> sorry I must leave....goodbye!
<Sanne> amoun: if you install manually system wide, you need to do all with sudo.
<amoun> bye
<AWOSDev> lancelot_br altight
<Sanne> bye AWOSDev
<AWOSDev> s/altight/alright/
<AWOSDev> bye Sanne!
<Dante123> 	Hi all! I would like to reinstall Ubuntu on a partition on my HD.....however........I want to make sure that I do not mess up the other OS on there.....(Windoze) as this computer belongs to the school where I teach......how do I go about reinstalling Ubuntu....and still leave the Grub setup as is......any suggestions or tips are appreciated....thanks.
<Dante123> I should add that Windoze is on a separate partition....but boots first on grub
<AWOSDev> Dante123 may I ask a question?
<AWOSDev> Dante123 how did you get the font to italicise in your question!?
<lancelot_br> AWOSDev: can i send by PVT to you
<lancelot_br> ?
<AWOSDev> lancelot_br sure.
<AWOSDev> but I must be going soon.
<lancelot_br> AWOSDev: just take little seconds
<lancelot_br> =)
<Sanne> lancelot_br: I also would like to know the error message
<AWOSDev> lancelot_br okay :)
<Sanne> lancelot_br: you can paste to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Dante123> I don't know...I just copy pasted it
<AWOSDev> Dante123 hehe okay :D
<lancelot_br> just a minute.. i must register to send PVT msgs
<Dante123> i posted same question in ubuntu room
<Sanne> lancelot_br: just use the pastebin
<Dante123> any suggestions on my question?
<AWOSDev> Dante123 and irt your question.  just install Ubuntu again it should work.
<AWOSDev> that's what I did when I broke it, it left GRUB alone
<Dante123> will it alter the grub?
<AWOSDev> at least I think it did
<AWOSDev> not too sure...that was long time ago
<Dante123> okay....thanks.
<AWOSDev> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<AWOSDev> yeah that's it ya old bot
<AWOSDev> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<AWOSDev> thank you, ubotu
<lancelot_rw> AWOSDev: Sanne: both received error msgs (PVT) ?
<AWOSDev> lancelot_rw yes
<AWOSDev> that's WAYYYYYYYYYY out of my league :)
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: yes, but if you had used the pastebin, others could have a look also and maybe help. I don't know what's wrong, sorry.
<lancelot_rw> pastebin ?
<lancelot_rw> sorry, too may time no using linux LOL
<AWOSDev> !paste | lancelot_rw
<ubotu> lancelot_rw: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: as I said, paste.ubuntu-nl.org, there you can paste text and send us the url.
<AWOSDev> bye!
<lancelot_rw> Sanne: PasteBin > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5146/
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: ah, much better, thanks :)
<lancelot_rw> =)
<lancelot_rw> i need to install KUBUNTU.. LOL.. i like it ?-)
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: all I see is that it's a python script error and concerning ubiquity. I'm looking up what it's supposed to do.
<lancelot_rw> Sanne: thanks.. i`ll try to figure out a solution at google
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: wait
<lancelot_rw> Sanne: if you find something, help me too
<lancelot_rw> =)
<mwerner> hi. does somebody know how to solve drdsl-freezes?
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: it seems it's for the live cd installer, so I really recommend trying the alternate cd. Look here, first entry, for ubiquity: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=ubiquity&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<lancelot_rw> Sanne: i copied this cd from a friend... he has the original one (shipped to him)...
<lancelot_rw> im going crazy with this.. because it already installed and runned ok today..
<lancelot_rw> now this is not working =/
<lancelot_rw> and i dont have another blank CD here
<fernando> someone is using beryl here???
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: still... lot of people who had problems with live, could install using alternate cd with text based installer.
<lancelot_rw> to burn another one
<lancelot_rw> i think this live CD has a menu to select text install, am i right ?
<fernando> anyone is using Beryl with Nvidia graphic car????
<slyfox> what plugin do I need to play divx video ?
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: never heard about this option.
<lancelot_rw> Sanne: well,.. this option can be from another linux distro i tryied to install today..
<lancelot_rw> but, anyway... i`ll try again
<lancelot_rw> let me start installation
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: I think so. All I heard is that live is graphical, alternate is text based.
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: ok
<fernando> users from beryl???
<cpk1> i think the dvd has gui and text based
<lancelot_rw> i`ll try it... if i cant install.. monday I will buy empty CDs
<fernando> what is you problem lancelot??
<Sanne> fernando: lancelot_rw can't install from live cd: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5146/
<fernando> but are you sure that is possible to do that??
<fernando> normally you need an alternate CD
<lancelot_rw> fernando: yes, it is possible
<lancelot_rw> fernando: i've already installed this today...
<fernando> lancelot: you did it.. and what is the problem??
<Sanne> fernando: of yourse you can install from the live cd... *mostly* it works, but not always...
<lancelot_rw> fernando:  but needed to re-install... after 1st install.. didnt installed anymore
<fernando> Sanne: yes, you "can", but you the mosly time doesnt work really
<Sanne> fernando: heh... I never tried it myself, I also use the alternate cd.
<Sanne> fernando: s/also/always
<frood> I'm trying to compile some drivers for a Lexmark multifunction printer/scanner and when I run the ./configure script i get an error saying "No compiler found". I checked Adept and I have GCC installed. What gives? Is there a system variable for the compiler location I need to change or something?
<fernando> frood: normally you need to have install "g++" package
<Sanne> frood: also install build-essential
<lancelot_rw> it is installing... lets try it.. :-)
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: good luck :)
<lancelot_rw> Sanne: thanks
<frood> okey.
<lancelot_rw> i have ubuntu 32-bit CDs... (shipped to me) .. is there a way to change it later to 64-bit (stupid question, but anyways...)
<MarcoPau> in kaffein I only get Netscape plugin viewer as an entry for Settings -> Player engine
<MarcoPau> even thou mplayer, kmplayer, xine and stuff are installed. what am I supposed to do in order to pick either mplayer or xine as engines?
<frood> Does it matter which version of G++ I install? I've got 3.4 - 4.0
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: no, don't think you can convert 32bit to 64bit install - it would be like a complete reinstall anyway.
<lancelot_rw> Sanne: ok. (i hate when I dont have empty CDs at home)
<fernando> frood: It matter!!, install the package "g++" even if you have some highest version
<frood> okey
<Sanne> frood: install build-essential first, you should get the default g++ with that package
<lancelot_rw> if I have one... i could download kubuntu and burn it again..
<lancelot_rw> fernando: where're you from ?
<fernando> lancelot: I have the 64 bit version, but I have many problem with plugin for firefox
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: if you burn a new cd, burn it slowly (-> less errors)
<fernando> lancelot: I live in germany, but I come from chile
<lancelot_rw> fernando: ok, i though you were brazilian (Fernando, ordinary name in brazil)
<lancelot_rw> Sanne: ok, i'll pray now to work!
<lancelot_rw> my kubuntu is not Plug and Play ... it is Plug and PRAY!
<frood> Okey. Installing Build Essentials.
<lancelot_rw> *bad joke* LOL
<fernando> jajaja
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: I'm holding my breath ;)
<fernando> lancelot: that was good jaja
<lancelot_rw> =)
<fernando> anyone is using here Beryl???
<lancelot_rw> "Plug and Pray" ... thats nice isnt it? LOL
<Sanne> frood: after that, try configure again, you should have at least your compiler now.
<lancelot_rw> well.. i think now its installing properly
* Sanne exhales
<lancelot_rw> ...configuring hardware...
<lancelot_rw> ..detecting devices..
<fernando> lancelot: with graphic video car do you have??
<lancelot_rw> i think the part of "Scanning mirros" have already finished... (the part that was erros)
<fernando> lancelot: wich..
<lancelot_rw> fernando: NVidia GForce MX-440 64MB
<lancelot_rw> more than 3 minutes... configuring hardware 96% .. ARGH!!
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: try the alternate
<lancelot_rw> Sanne: i dont have one empty CD
<lancelot_rw> [23:17]  *** Mythbusters  <<<< I would need them!!
<lancelot_rw> LOL
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: I know. Try it another day. It's healthier ;)
<fernando> lancelot: I agree with Sanne
<lancelot_rw> Sanne: i'll try it later... but today i need to find something to do... LOL
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: hmmm, there's also net install, is there not? I dunno how it works, though, if you still need a cd.
<andrei> intelikey , thank you very much for helping me
<slyfox> what command or plugin do I need to isntall to play video ?
<vellu> help me out, i cant get taskbar to appear
<lancelot_rw> Sanne: i like so much net installers... if i could find a way to boot via live cd and install using net install..
<fernando> slyfox: look this -> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/news.html
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: let's look in the wiki
<Sanne> slyfox: vlc player should play lots of formats, you can install it via apt/adept/what you prefer.
<MarcoPau> in kaffeine the subtitles in an avi movie won't be italics when there are <i> and </i> flags... I tried changing fonts but that didn't really help
<Sanne> slyfox: install package wxvlc from universe, it's the gui frontend and also installs vlc engine.
<Nontitle> what does vlc stand for again?
<crazy_penguin> Good night all!
<Nontitle> bye
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: seems pretty complicated, but maybe it helps you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<lancelot_rw> sorry ... my system crashed
<lancelot_rw> lets try install it again..
<lancelot_rw> lol
<Whopper> :P
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: seems pretty complicated, but maybe it helps you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<lancelot_rw> Sanne: i'll check it
<lancelot_rw> Sanne: i think this is just for local network installation... not for internet installation
<Sanne> oh
<lancelot_rw> Sanne: i'll let it installing here.. i think using live CD and installing at the same time is crashing it...
<lancelot_rw> brb
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: ok
<lancelot_rw> Sanne: =)
<lancelot_rw> Now its installed on my harddisk!
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: !! coolo !!
<lancelot_rw> Sanne: now. its the hardest part.. conf. all the system
<lancelot_rw> Sanne: first thing: which repository should I add to apt-get source.list to get software.. like, xmms, opera, gaim....
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: yup, that can take awhile. But it's also nice, like make the system your own, sorta :)
<coreymon77> lancelot_rw: i can give you my sources.list
<coreymon77> its pretty complete
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: I just activate all... there's a sources.list generator somewhere, sec
<lancelot_rw> coreymon77: great.. send it by email or PVT
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<coreymon77> pastebin
<[Marvin] > hm, this is odd. I just started my computer for the first time in a couple of days - and for some reason the entire right half of the KDE panel is blank and everything's squeezed together in the left side.
<coreymon77> ill kist put in on pastebin
<lancelot_rw> coreymon77: ok.
<lancelot_rw> Kubuntu 6.06 is the Dapper one, right?
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: yes, it's Dapper
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: for opera, you need to enable some commercial repository. Dunno if it's also generated by easysource.
<coreymon77> lancelot_rw: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5154/
<coreymon77> wait a sec
<coreymon77> you want to use dapper?
<lancelot_rw> yes
<coreymon77> oh
<lancelot_rw> i use dapper 64-bit
<coreymon77> cause this is for edgy
<coreymon77> why not use dapper
<coreymon77> i mean
<lancelot_rw> can i just change the name of lines from dapper to edgy ?
<coreymon77> why not use edgy
<coreymon77> you could do that
<coreymon77> but why not upgrade?
<lancelot_rw> coreymon77: i get this CD with a friend.. just to test... and liked it
<lancelot_rw> :-P
<coreymon77> you like dapper
<coreymon77> well edgy is 10000000000000x better
<coreymon77> atleast
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: here's mine: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5129/
<coreymon77> thats my opinion
<coreymon77> once again
<coreymon77> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5154/
<jhutchins> [Marvin] : Sounds like you have something odd running in the panel.
<lancelot_rw> Sanne: this is sources.list from dapper ?
<coreymon77> i love edgy
<[Marvin] > jhutchins: hmm, dunno...
<coreymon77> but if you wanna stay with dapper
<coreymon77> okay
<jhutchins> coreymon77: dapper lts is a bit more stable, particulary for 64.
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> i havent had any problems
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: yes, mine, but customized and cleaned. You would need to take out the cd line, as you have the live cd and can't use this as repository.
<jhutchins> [Marvin] : See if you can right click the black part, or find a handle for it.
<coreymon77> but i have x86
<lancelot_rw> i use Dapper 64-Bit .. Atlhon 3000+
<[Marvin] > I've tried closing all the applets and then starting them again. Now the clock, quicklaunch etc. are all over the place...still squeezed, though.
<coreymon77> lancelot_rw: you can use mine and then just change all the edgys to dappers
<jhutchins> coreymon77: We've seen some trouble reported with edgy, particulary for upgrades but clean installs too.
<lancelot_rw> ok Sanne .. i'll update my sources.list
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: oh, and you should also change the //de to your country code
<jhutchins> (Although, come to think of that, it was a kde upgrade.)
<[Marvin] > Hm, how do I move the clock, quicklaunch and the pager? pressing Alt doesn't do anything...
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: make a backup first and don't shoot me if it fails ;)
<coreymon77> mine are all coms
<coreymon77> mine is the default sources,list
<coreymon77> plus the repos for the new kde
<jhutchins> [Marvin] : If you hover over the separator, you'll see a little triangular spot at the top.  That's the "Handle", click it and you get a menu.
<lancelot_rw> Sanne: back up ? welll sorry.. i didnt do that... LOL
<lancelot_rw> but is ok.. :>
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: also look at coreymon77 's and compare.
<coreymon77> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5154/
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: I would have the original one still, if you should need that (*I* did back up first njah njah)
<coreymon77> but remember
<coreymon77> if you want to use mine and stick with dapper
<coreymon77> you have to change everywhere is says edgy to dapper
<lancelot_rw> ppl... is there a way to install packages (.deb) including all the dependencies automatically...
<coreymon77> thats what apt does
<[Marvin] > jhutchins: I see no seperator anywhere...
<lancelot_rw> ok coreymon77
<coreymon77> btw Sanne, your sources.list file backsup automatically
<lancelot_rw> well.. didnt find opera browser using atp-get
<coreymon77> let me check
<[Marvin] > jhutchins: oh, sorry....I disabled them.
<Sanne> coreymon77: well, depends if you configured your editor to do that ;)
<jhutchins> [Marvin] : Should highlight if you put your mouse over the applet, ie hover over the clock.
<jhutchins> Heh.
<jhutchins> Well then.
<fernando> lancelot: right click on the debian package and install
<[Marvin] > jhutchins: enabling them did the trick, yaddi yaddi, thanks for the help :o)
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: opera is in a commercial repository
<Jonty>  /j #sqlobject'
<Jonty>  /j #sqlobject
<fernando> any one is using beryl???
<Jonty> arlg, sorry
<lancelot_rw> anyone know a good 64-bit browser ??
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: details here: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/07/08/introducing-the-dapper-commercial-repository/
<fernando> lancelot: firefox
<CrakeHunter> hello, how do i exit from xserver - and enter text mode?
<lancelot_rw> fernando: firefox is 32bit
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: firefox from the repositories is 64bit
<lancelot_rw> CrakeHunter: Crtl+alt+F2 .. F3 ...
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: you won't be able to use some plugins with that one, though.
<fernando> lancelot: did you installed? you will se that is a 64bit version
<lancelot_rw> fernando: i assume that firefox is 32 bit 'cause on the web site there's no 64 version... but i'll install it over apt-get
<lancelot_rw> =)
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: opera is only available as 32 bit, so no install throught apt-get for you.
<lancelot_rw> fernando: Sanne told me that this repository has a 64 bit version
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: the ubuntu compiled firefox is 64 bit for you. Mozilla.org only has 32bit versions for download.
<fernando> lancelot: the web site has nothing to do with a broswer..
<fernando> lancelot: install firefox.. and you wil see that is 64 bit
<fernando> lancelot: but I will not recomend if you visit website such as youtube
<fernando> lancelot: you will not able to see videos
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: try to look for software first in the ubuntu repositories and on packages.ubuntu.com if it's available.
<coreymon77> here
<coreymon77> deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free
<coreymon77> thats the repo
<sparr> i have a sound blaster, emu10k1 chip, that isnt working in ubuntu.  help?
<lancelot_rw> brb guys... i'll change to XChat
<lancelot_rw> =)
<Sanne> coreymon77: no 64 bit version there
<coreymon77> gah
<dct391> does anyone know where all the links went
<coreymon77> you people make it so complicated
<Sanne> ?
<dct391> the club autos
<Sanne> lanclot_rw asked for a 64 bit browser
<coreymon77> everything is no 64 bit version
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: if you want to use all those fancy plugins (java, flash...) you would need to install the 32 bit firefox, as those plugins have no 64 bit version.
<lancelot_rw> Sanne, to install 32 bit version i should download it from website right?
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: wait. there's a howto in the wiki, I'll find it for you
<lancelot_rw> my repositories (list u sent me) are only for 64-bit software, right?
<coreymon77> umm
<coreymon77> i dont think there is an opera 64 bit verseion
<fernando> lancelot: the repositories that come with kubuntu 64, are for software 64 bits
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: for a 64 bit installation, you will get the 64 bit software automatically. There are some 32 bit compatibility packages if you want to run 32 bit programs.
<fernando> lancelot: the are precompile software for the kubuntu group
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<lancelot_rw> Sanne, the repositories you sent me are 64 or 32 bit ones?
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> look at the convo me and that dct391 guy just had
<coreymon77> [20:16]  <dct391> hey cory do you know where all the autos went from the site
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: I already answered!
<coreymon77> [20:16]  <coreymon77> the what?
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: for a 64 bit installation, you will get the 64 bit software automatically. There are some 32 bit compatibility packages if you want to run 32 bit programs.
<coreymon77> [20:16]  <dct391> the auto links to help club pogo members get badges
<coreymon77> [20:17]  <coreymon77> do you know which channel this is
<coreymon77> [20:17]  <dct391> no
<coreymon77> [20:17]  <dct391> why?
<coreymon77> [20:18]  <coreymon77> this is the kubuntu linux channel that you are on
<coreymon77> [20:18]  <coreymon77> not the club pogo channel
<coreymon77> [20:19]  <dct391> oh sorry
<coreymon77> auto links that help club pogo members get bages?
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: youmight also find help and info here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191205
<coreymon77> what kind of bs is that
<sparr> how can i make ubuntu re-do whatever magic it does at install time to configure my sound card?
<Kr4t05> http://pastebin.ca/349785  <- Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong, here?
<mackinac> are there any SFTP or SSH server apps with a GUI and easy to set up ?
<Sanne> Kr4t05: looks more like a bug in the package to me
<mackinac> (i miss filezilla server)
<lancelot_rw> Sanne, i'm reading Firefox + flash + java how-to.. and there's a command: gksudo
<lancelot_rw> but this doesnt works..
<lancelot_rw> should I use only "sudo" instead of "gksudo"
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: oh sorry, should have mentioned it. It's for gnome, in kde use kdesu.
<zach> How do I write to a USB stick
<lancelot_rw> ok, thanks
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: don't use sudo for graphical apps
<zach> How do I write to a USB stick
<lancelot_rw> "kdesu" didnt work
<lancelot_rw> but sudo works pretty well :>
<zach> How do I write to a USB stick
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: sudo shouldn't be used for graphical apps. What's the error when you try kdesu?
<lancelot_rw> well.. my system is a little bit crazy... now it worked... LOL
<zach> !mayonnaise
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mayonnaise - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zach> Help me
<Kr4t05> zach: Most USB flash drives work without any extra software.
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: ah, I had this also. Sometimes it didn't work. It may have to do with some default entries in xorg.conf for devices that are not present, for me it was those wacom thingies.
<Kr4t05> Just insert into a USB port and it should mount automatically.
<lancelot_rw> yeah.. i dont know what happend here.. but now its ok
<lancelot_rw> :>
<zach> Kr4t05: It will read but not write
<Sanne> mayonnaise? Lol!
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: just keep it in mind for later ;)
<Kr4t05> zach: Then it's probably formatted with NTFS. Copy all the files over and reformat it as FAT32.
<zach> How do you do that
<CrakeHunter> hello, i am trying to install nvidia drivers: i am missing the "libc header files" the installer says. what should i do?
<sparr> how does the ubuntu installer configure sound cards?
<lancelot_rw> Sanne, i'll do it :-)
<Sanne> :)
<zach> Kr4t05: how do you do that
<Kr4t05> -.-
<Kr4t05> zach: Do you have all the files copied from the flash drive?
<zach> Kr4t05: yes
<Sanne> lancelot_rw: well, unfortunately I gotta go. I wish you much success and fun with Kubuntu and your configuring. :)
<lancelot_rw> Sanne, many thanks... see ya later.. ;-)
<Sanne> you're welcome, lancelot_rw. Bye all.
<lancelot_rw> bye
<zach> Kr4t05: huh?
<Kr4t05> zach: If so, open a terminal window and type "ls /dev/sda1"
<Kr4t05> Let me know what it says.
<zach> Kr4t05: no such file or directory
<sparr> How can I find out what modules and module parameters a livecd is using the make my sound work?  So that I can duplicate those options on my main OS.
<Kr4t05> zach: The flash drive is connected?
<Kr4t05> zach: Try it again, only change it to "/dev/sdb1"
<intelikey> sparr lsmod
<sparr> intelikey: and parameters?
<Kr4t05> Better yet...
<intelikey> sparr
<Kr4t05> zach: Wait... I just thought of a better way.
<intelikey> shouldn't need any
<sparr> intelikey: thanks.  got an answer without "should" in it?
<zach> h
<Kr4t05> zach: "mount -l"
<MotorCityMadMan> is kde 3.5.6 compatible with dapper ?
<intelikey> sparr should i have ?
<Kr4t05> zach: Sorry... "mount -l | grep usbdisk"
<zach> Kr4t05: mount -"?"?
<Kr4t05> Tell me what that prints.
<Kr4t05> l as in Larry
<sparr> intelikey: fuck you
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<kristjan_> if I do kernel update  - then can I finish my work before rebooting, or I have reboot immediately?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<intelikey> sparr yes you are welcome
<zach> /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro) [] 
<zach> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<zach> /sys on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<Kr4t05> ...
<zach> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<Kr4t05> zach: Wait...
<Kr4t05> Stop.
<zach> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<zach> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<zach> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<Kr4t05> Aww... nuts...
<zach> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<zach> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<zach> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<zach> nfsd on /proc/fs/nfsd type nfsd (rw)
<zach> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)
<zach> /dev/hdd on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 (ro,user=zach) [VBM600ENU1] 
<kristjan_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Kr4t05> kristjan_: That was my bad.
<zach> Kr4t05: what
<Kr4t05> clear
<zach> Kr4t05 clear what
<Kr4t05> [20:47]  <Kr4t05> zach: Sorry... "mount -l | grep usbdisk"
<Kr4t05> Type that command.
<zach> Kr4t05: I did
<Kr4t05> zach: Then, why did it print all of that other stuff.
<toko123> can I upgrade from 5.10 to 6.10?
<zach> Kr4t05: that was mount -l
<Kr4t05> zach: It should have printed only one line... Did you use a pipe (|)? It's \+Shift.
<zach> yes
<Kr4t05> Hrm...
<intelikey> toko123 you can.   but it's not supported.
<Kr4t05> Well, even with that, it looks like the flash drive isn't being mounted.
<toko123> is 5.10 supported?
<Kr4t05> zach: Try reconnecting the flash drive and do the command again. Only make sure it's "mount -l | grep usbdisk"
<intelikey> toko123 if you are intent on trying it may i sujest you uninstall everything possable first.  makes do-able
<Kr4t05> zach: I can't help you much longer, though.
<intelikey> toko123 yeah for another month or two
<toko123> thanks
<ernie> Kr4t05 - you can also do a quick check with lsusb to see what USB thingys are dangling off the box
<Kr4t05> ernie: Heh, forgot about that handy command. Thanks. :P
<intelikey> toko123 upgrading from 5.10 to 6.6 is supported  and pretty safe
<Kr4t05> zach: Hate to bail out on you, but I have to go.
<toko123> what command to use or procedure
<ernie> Kr4t05 - Glad I know something I can help with :)
<zach> OK
<Kr4t05> zach: I sure someone else in here might be able to help you figure this out.
<fernando> anyone here is using BERYL ???
<intelikey> toko123 you edit /etc/apt/sources.list   change all "breezy" to "dapper"  save it,  issue; 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<toko123> intelikey, thanks, i can handle that
<intelikey> toko123 and lay your rosery on the keyboard and hang your st. christofer's meddel on the monitor and wait to see if it takes....
<MotorCityMadMan> is it safe to upgrade from kde 3.5.2 to 3.5.6 in dapper ?
<intelikey> :)
<toko123> well I have another maching went from ubuntu 6.06{didn't compile a ton of stuff} to 6.6 works fine
<ubuntu_> hi when you download a program, wher does it go, cause it's not in the kubuntu menu ??
<intelikey> toko123 i only added the last because it's not fool proff, and there is no guerantee that it will finish without errors  but it generally goes pretty somthly.
<intelikey> smoothly   even
<toko123> intelikey, thanks again
<intelikey> np
<intelikey> ubuntu_  "when you download a program"  please clearify that for us ?
<_6StringKng_> need help installing ati drivers, forgot the url of the site I was looking on the last time
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntu_> i've downloaded from the adept manager, and it say's that it's installed but i dont know where it is
<intelikey> ubuntu_ ok.  what was it you installed?  cli apps dont show up in any menu normally.
<ubuntu_> it 's a clock
<intelikey> xclock ?
<intelikey> clock ?
<ubuntu_> yah
<intelikey> which ?
<ubuntu_> xclock
<intelikey> you can start it by pressing   alt+f2  type in  xclock
<intelikey> you can add it to the pannel with right click
<intelikey> right click the pannel
<intelikey> ubuntu_ ffr anything you install that doesn't show up in the kmenu  (or the debian menu if you have "menu" installed)   can usually be executed via the command line  in  alt+f2   or  konsole
<Phlosten> allo all
<intelikey> also of note,  the kmenu does not update instantly  things that are installed may not show up in the menu right away.     " kbuildsycoca "   will rebuild (update) the kmenu
<ksnipa> I got a sis card installed (yes its shit), and anytime i run glxinfo my comp restarts any ideas on how I can fix that? and yes I do realize that my card wont be to run direct draw but the whole it resetting on me when i type glxinfo just bothers me
<intelikey> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_> intelikey: thanks, but it s oclock. When i type xclock theres a picture of a clock, and when i right click i dont have xclock it is running tight now in my upper left screen
<ubuntu_> i'm almost there
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> xclock != oclock    heh
<intelikey> when i press  ctrl+alt+esc  i don't get the skull & crossbones
<ubuntu_> Well there is a new clock in my bar on the left but i dont know if it's the one, and it's not in the menu
<intelikey> it's probably the one
<ubuntu_> yeah that's what i think
<intelikey> cat /etc/sudoers
<intelikey> ALL     ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD :ALL
<intelikey> my sudo don't work.
<Linux_Galore> !metabar
<intelikey> oh wait yes it does
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metabar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> it works for root
<Linux_Galore> hmm cant seem ot find tghe metabar in konqueror
<intelikey> metabar ?
<Linux_Galore> doesnt seem to be a packafe for it either
<Linux_Galore> package*
<intelikey> whz dat ?
<renewip> hi all
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=53028
<renewip> iam using Kubuntu 6.10
<intelikey> metabar - Context sensitive sidebar plugin for Konqueror
<intelikey> !info metabar
<ubotu> Package metabar does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<intelikey> !info metabar dapper
<ubotu> metabar: Context sensitive sidebar plugin for Konqueror. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 91 kB, installed size 372 kB
<Linux_Galore> what a load of ***
<intelikey> not in edgy
<renewip> and I can't set envinronment vars after kde start
<renewip> :-(
<intelikey> renewip what do you need to set ?
<renewip> I mean how to set automatically an env var
<renewip> I want to set LD_PRELOAD var
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: cant seem to find the sidebar either
<intelikey> put in /etc/evnironment    or /etc/profile    depending on var and usage/need
<justin1278> hello
<Linux_Galore> hmm no shortcuts for sidebar
<justin1278> I was wondering if somebody could help me with KBFX
<intelikey> Linux_Galore isn't it  view > something > sidebar  ?
<justin1278> Can somebody help me with KBFX?
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: not in any of the menu's
<user_> hey does anyone know if ubuntu distro autodetects multiple drives?
<user_> i.e. 3 sata drievs
<intelikey> hmmm can't look it up for you Linux_Galore i don't even have kde installed
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: aaah, press F9
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: good old google
<intelikey> user_ if it doesn't i'll be very surprised
<justin1278> Can somebody help me with kbfx?
<user_> really?  cause i love kde, but cant get the drives to get up and running, so if ubuntu will fix this i think i may have to switch
<user_> :(
<intelikey> user_ switch from what ?
<user_> kubuntu to ubuntu
<intelikey> user_ sorry chap.  that wont help a thing.
<intelikey> kubuntu is ubuntu
<user_> yahhhhhhhh i thought it was relatively the same, but more development, i.e, install drives, and drives work with fulll read write access and no permissions garbage
<intelikey> *buntu is all one distro  just different default gui's
<justin1278> Is there somebody who can please assist my with kbfx?
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: add freespire 2.0 to the list
<renewip> sorry, but my /etc/environment has LD_PRELOAD="/lib/mylib.a"
<intelikey> user_ what exactly is the problem   if it's not too depressing to tell it...
<user_> like i was trying to deal with this yesterday.... basically it got to the point of being mounted, and all that, but the god damn permissions wouldnt allow me to creat folders or copy onto the drives
<renewip> anh my /etc/profile has export LD_PRELOAD="/lib/mylib.a"
<renewip> but when I start KDE
<renewip> run (Alt F2) echo $LD_PRELOAD > /t.txt
<renewip> and...
<renewip> bum ... my /t.txt is empty
<intelikey> renewip you want that module loaded in xorg ?    add it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf  in the modules section
<renewip> I can't know why
<Linux_Galore> user_: if the drive is ntfs its not a permissions problem
<user_> but i thought ntfs doesnt work with kubuntu
<user_> only fat 32 does
<user_> that has changed?
<user_> i thought it was propritary format????
<intelikey> <renewip> run (Alt F2) echo $LD_PRELOAD > /t.txt  <<<  that's a good test.  but konsole should have the var set in it...
<Linux_Galore> user_: you can red ntfs but not write
<Linux_Galore> read*
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<intelikey> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<intelikey> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Linux_Galore> well you cant write "safely"
<intelikey> user_ anyway i suspect your drive was not ntfs ?
<user_> naw, they are brand new, and i want them in ext3 format thats the thing
<user_> i only have a windows partition for games
<user_> other then that, i dont need ntfs
<user_> my entire system is to be ext3, except the windows partition and fat32 swap area
<intelikey> user_ and you partitioned and made file systems on these disks ?
<Linux_Galore> user_: open konqueror as root  ie sudo konqueror   goto the sub directory were the disk/media is mounted and right click on the device icon/directory icon  and then properties  and just change the permissions
<intelikey> *** sudo konqueror ***  not recomended
<intelikey> kdesu konqueror
<intelikey> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<user_> yah man, did allllllllllllll that, like the thing is they work, it was fine, i even ran those test code things outta terminal with the help of some of the guys here, and they wrote to the drives, but accessing them thru konquerer doesnt work
<justin1278> Hello, can somebody please assist me with KBFX?
<Linux_Galore> user_: you need to set it so read write is for everyone
<intelikey> user_ let me see if i have this streight,  you say the drive/s work, mount ok, can read/write from konsole, but can't access from konqueror ?
<user_> yes exactly, but i have no idea how to do that, and no one knew how when they were helping me out
<Linux_Galore> justin1278: you manage it from within kcontrol
<user_> :(
<user_> yup thats the case
<Linux_Galore> user_: trun konqueror under root,  root has no permissions restrictions
<user_> cannot create files, nor drag and drop files onto the drives via konqueror
<intelikey> user_ chmod 777 /mountpoint/
<justin1278> Linux_Galore: How do
<user_> how do you turn konqueror to root!?
<user_> that would be excellent
<justin1278> Linux_Galore: How do I use that?
<intelikey> user_ wait
<intelikey> user_ wait
<justin1278> Linux_Galore: Sorry, I'm a noob at linux.
<intelikey> user_ is the drive mounted ?
<Linux_Galore> justin1278:  press alt F2  type kcontrol,  it in the look and feel section
<user_> yah, they are mounted and fine, that was the purpose of that test code to see if they were mounted.  i ran the code as root and it worked just fine.  but via konqueror i cant
<intelikey> user_ where ?
<user_> i tried that chmod thing as well, didnt work before either
<user_> and they are all mounted to media
<intelikey> user_ i'm trying to help you here.
<justin1278> Linux_Galore: Ok, now what>?
<Linux_Galore> justin1278: look in the look and feel section there is a kbfx manager
<intelikey> user_ /media  or /media/something ?
<user_> 2 x 500GB drives, and 1X 360
<Linux_Galore> justin1278: if it not there you havent installed it
<justin1278> Linux_Galore: Ok, it is there.
<user_>  /media/something is what they are under
<justin1278> Linux_Galore: I have clicked on it and i'm in it now
<intelikey> user_  sudo chmod 777 /media/*
<Linux_Galore> justin1278: goto  kde-look.org  and get your themes
<justin1278> Linux_Galore: I have downloaded the theme, it was in a .zip file
<justin1278> Linux_Galore:
<Linux_Galore> justin1278: then unpack it
<justin1278> Linux_Galore: I extracted it
<Linux_Galore> justin1278: no go into the kbfx manager and select the icon file you want from the theme folder
<intelikey> now in normal konqueror you should be able to navigate to    /media/
<justin1278> Linux_Galore: ok
<justin1278> Linux_Galore: done
<intelikey> click the folder the fs is mounted on and have full access
<Linux_Galore> user_: or just type media:/
<justin1278> Linux_Galore: I have clicked apply, but nothing happened.
<intelikey> uesr_ is gone
<Linux_Galore> justin1278: it wont
<intelikey> and it's a good thing
<justin1278> Linux_Galore: I see the preview, but its not my start menu icon...
<justin1278> Linux_Galore: Ok then what now?
<Linux_Galore> justin1278: have to reload it
<intelikey> cause media:/ is not the same as /media/
<Linux_Galore> justin1278: takes a few second to load
<justin1278> Linux_Galore: Ok, I clicked reload and nothing happened.
<Linux_Galore> justin1278: wait for it
<intelikey> that's a phisical ext3 you should NOT be accessing through media:/
<justin1278> ok
<intelikey> in fact the mountpoint should not even be in /media/ for that matter
<justin1278> Linux_Galore: Still nothing...
<Linux_Galore> justin1278: shrug,  did you click on apply
<justin1278> yes
<user_> intelikey: hey sry, just got a call, its a friends bday... this is going to have to wait ANOTHER night.... frick
<user_> lol
<Linux_Galore> justin1278: have to understand I dont use kbfx anymore i use kickoff
<justin1278> Linux_Galore: is kickoff better?
<user_> i will try that code out tomorow though man, and most likely be back on here to let yu knoe if your around
<intelikey> user_ np
<intelikey> it's not code       it's a command.
<user_> intelikey: thanks again, ttys
<Linux_Galore> justin1278: for me it is, i found kbfx a bit flakky, have to be carefull though the .deb package over writes your normal menu setup
<justin1278> Linux_Galore: ok, have any ideas what i can do to use KBFX?
<sudoman> hi all
<antibody> hey...I have /lib/modules/version/volatile
<intelikey> sudo
<antibody> I don't want nvidia.ko from volatile
<Linux_Galore> justin1278: I found sometime you have to reload it twice,  make sure the icons are in the path next to each of the three
<antibody> how can I keep it from loading from boot?
<Linux_Galore> justin1278: also try clicking on the menu
<justin1278> Linux_Galore: Still nothing..
<intelikey> you could remove it.   it being linux-restricted-modules
<justin1278> Linux_Galore: Is it possible for you to connect remotely to assist me?
<Linux_Galore> justin1278: you may have to log out and back in
<sudoman> anybody can help me??  I want to configure my network intefaces but i dont know the name of the configuration File
<maximo> hola alguien habla espaol?
<justin1278> Linux_Galore: Ok, I will try that
<sudoman> maximo: yo pero estoy pidiendo ayuda XD
<maximo> a ok yo tambien
<antibody> sudoman: /etc/network/interfaces
<Linux_Galore> justin1278: have you added the kbfx applet to kicker ?
<sudoman> antibody: thanks :)
<intelikey> sudoman /etc/network/interfaces  ?
<intelikey> oh i'm late
<sudoman> i guess :)
<sudoman> THNX
<sudoman> :)
<Linux_Galore> justin1278: have you added the kbfx applet to kicker ?
<justin1278> no
<justin1278> Linux_Galore: how do I do that?
<Linux_Galore> justin1278: aah kmenu applet isnt the kbfx applet there totally different programs
<justin1278> Linux_Galore: ok, how do i do this?
<Linux_Galore> justin1278: thats why it didnt change you still have the kmenu applet
<justin1278> Linux_Galore: ok, how do i fix this?
<intelikey> antibody i can think of three ways.  1 remove the module  2 blacklist the module   3 remove any referance to it in the config that is loading it...   if my guess is correct it's xorg.conf  but i could be wrong.
<Linux_Galore> justin1278: right click on the kicker taskbar  configure-> add applet
<Linux_Galore> justin1278: should open a window,  then select kbfx
<intelikey> antibody if it's xorg.conf you probably want to change nvidia to nv
<justin1278> Linux_Galore: yes it worked! but now i have 2 start menus
<sudoman> ok this the configuration file but no work
<Linux_Galore> justin1278: same process but now  "remove applet"
<sudoman> I have a ethernet card
<justin1278> Linux_Galore: yes i figured that out
<intelikey> ifconfig
<intelikey> iwconfig  for wifi
<sudoman> But this detect it  how eth1
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<intelikey> ifconfig eth1 up
<Linux_Galore> justin1278: now just move the kbfx applet to the left
<justin1278> Linux_Galore: yes
<Linux_Galore> justin1278: thats it all done
<Stapol> Can someone tell me the best live cd
<Stapol> For any distro
<intelikey> knoppix
<justin1278> Linux_Galore: well im having an issue now...
<Stapol> My mac is limited on ram
<sudoman> $ sudo ifconfig eth1 down
<justin1278> Linux_Galore: my system menu is not right next to it now
<sudoman> $sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<sudoman> Don''t work
<justin1278> Linux_Galore: its farther the the left
<sudoman> :(
<intelikey> eth0 eth1 ?
<Linux_Galore> justin1278: remove what you dont want and move what you have to were you want it
<justin1278> Linux_Galore: its not letting me move it
<Stapol> I have a limited G4 Mac with no harddrive so knoppid is the best OS to run on a live cd?
<sudoman> eth0> ERROR while getting interface flags: no such device
<justin1278> Linux_Galore: never mind i fixed it
<antibody> intelikey: I have other nvidia.ko
<Linux_Galore> justin1278: do you see the handles to the left of each applet or have you set them to be hidden
<antibody> I don't want to the lrm one to be loaded but the more recent one
<Dr_willis> man - my bash-fu is lacking...
<sudoman> intelikey: i have a integrated network card but is detect it how eth1
<antibody> going away
<justin1278> Linux_Galore: i fixed it, they were locked
<antibody> bye
<antibody> it's late :(
<sudoman> should be eth0
<sudoman> :(
<Dr_willis> trying to get the output of a command. and put " quotes " around it.. and  do a little more work to it - to send the data to my G15 keyboard lcd
<Linux_Galore> justin1278: once you have ti all setup you can hide the handles to make the taskbar look clean
<Dr_willis> echo 'TL "Hello World" ' > g15pipe
<intelikey> sudoman you need Dr_willis or someone that does networking  i do fs's and base configs..
<Dr_willis> trying to replace "Hello World" with for example  the Top output.
<Dr_willis> err. uptime  i mean. :)
<justin1278> Ok, thanks
<justin1278> Linux_Galore: how do I hide handles?
<sudoman> mmm ok
<Linux_Galore> justin1278: right click on kicker Confgiure->Appearance click on advanced bottom left and them tick the hide box
<sudoman> >
<sudoman> :(
<hatta> justin1278, loose shirts
<Linux_Galore> justin1278: in the second section down in the advanced section Applet Handles
<sudoman> Dr_willis: can you help me ??
<Linux_Galore> justin1278: mark hide  then click on apply
<justin1278> Linux_Galore: I found it
<justin1278> Linux_Galore: thanks
<intelikey> Linux_Galore you know ifconfig stuff ?   sudoman needs some networking help.
<Linux_Galore> justin1278: becomes a problem though when you want to move applets later you have to unhide the handles again
<justin1278> Linux_Galore: ok
<Linux_Galore> justin1278: bit the hassle is worth the eye candy heh
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: let me read the history
<justin1278> Linux_Galore: no problem
<Stapol> Is there a good palce tog et cheap hardware that ships to canada
<TehUni> i've currently got 2 hard drives setup in raid 1 (software, md). i'm reinstalling linux. what do i need to do to be sure nothing happens to the data? then how do i reconstruct the array and have mdadm recognize it as one that was previously created?
<justin1278> Linux_Galore: I have a question, under themes it says Invalid Base Path under the Installed Theme section.
<justin1278> Linux_Galore: What's wrong with it?
<intelikey> Stapol ebay
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: ve been cheating lately and using kwlan,  it allows you to start restart configure your lan connections
<sudoman> Linux_Galore: I have a 2 network card, but i extract 1 of the PC, now my PC have a integrated network card but this detect how eth1
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: on the fly
<Stapol> I mean a reputable pleace not ebay
<Stapol> Something like tigerdirect or newegg for canada
<Linux_Galore> sudoman: eht1 or 2 doesnt really matter to be honest,  you can define your network rules either way
<Linux_Galore> eth*
<sudoman> Linux_Galore: can you teach me
<BluesKaj> Stapol, there is a tigerdirect.ca
<sudoman> for todo
<sudoman> to do *
<Linux_Galore> sudoman:   run  kdesu systemsettings  and just setup your network connection rules for that device under the network section
<Stapol> Anything else? I like having options
<Linux_Galore> sudoman: disable and enable the device  eth0/1/2 whatever and it will restart
<Linux_Galore> sudoman: you may also have firewall issues so install firestarter and use that to konfigure your routing rules
<sudoman> THNX so much all
<sudoman> :) i have to go
<sudoman> Linux_Galore:  :)
<sudoman> exit
<Minataku> !find genii
<ubotu> Package/file genii does not exist in edgy
<Minataku> I know !seen doesn't work so I thought it was something else now
<Minataku> lol
<underdog5004> Minataku, find is only for packages, not for people, lol
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: Im using kubuntu way too much lol
<Minataku> underdog5004: I thought !search was for packages (it is, BTW XD )
<Minataku> underdog5004: He took !seen out, though
<Minataku> !seen genii
<underdog5004> oh...I guess both...I'm still a noob...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen genii - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> How lame is that
<underdog5004> weird, why did seen disappear?
<Minataku> It was either broken, disabled or removed
<Linux_Galore> !latest kernel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about latest kernel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Linux_Galore> thats a question, whats the difference between  2.6.17-11 and the 2.6.17-50  kernel
<zach> how do I get ext2
<underdog5004> stability?
<underdog5004> zach, mkfs.ext2 /path/to/device
<Linux_Galore> dont know, just noticed it on the repo
<underdog5004> be careful, that'll format the device
<Kyral> but why use Ext2 when Ext3 exist
<underdog5004> Kyral, I think it's easier to recover data from...that's what I heard, anyway
<Linux_Galore> Kyral: just use mkfs.ext3  if you want to I do
<Minataku> Linux_Galore: For the really latest kernel, www.kernel.org
<Linux_Galore> Minataku: duh
<Minataku> Linux_Galore: The -XX is the patchlevel, I believe
<Kyral> underdog5004: Interesting that you say that when you consider that you can switch back and forth between ext2 and ext3 at will on a partition without data loss
<Minataku> But if you're going to be a jerk maybe I won't bother helping you
<underdog5004> Kyral, I think there is more journaling or something...
<Linux_Galore> Minataku: yeah but why the huge version number leap and why does the adept update tool ignore it
<underdog5004> I'm not really an expert
<Kyral> underdog5004: ext2 doesn't have Journalling :P
<Minataku> Linux_Galore: No clue how *buntu does things
<Kyral> underdog5004: in fact thats the big difference
<underdog5004> ah, so infinetly more journaling, then
<mart81> anyone here have read a freesoftwaremagazine? I am curious whether the magazine is any good. :)
<Minataku> I'd think the former is because patches between just weren't released
<underdog5004> mart81, I read it occasionally, it's really not that great...
<Kyral> underdog5004: In fact if you specify the -j option to mkfs.ext2 its the same as mkfs.ext3 :P
<antibody> hey hi
<antibody> one simples question
<Minataku> The latter perhaps because it's flagged in the repository to be ignored or it could be some undefined stupidity
<antibody> what's the dir to make some modules load with any option?
<antibody> (not any....with some specified options)
<Minataku> I get/compile my kernels straight from kernel.org whenever I feel like updating my kernel
<Minataku> Linux_Galore: Sorry to snap at you like that, BTW
<Linux_Galore> Minataku: meh, Im in marketing
<Dr_willis> Wee - i got my G15 keyboard actually doing things in Linux now. :)
<Linux_Galore> Minataku: and your human
<Minataku> You assume... correctly
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> Sorry, lame joke X3
<enzo_> Anyone know where I'd be able to find a torrent for Spector 6?
<Linux_Galore> Minataku: people always say things they regret later, we all do, i just accept people have emotions and sometimes they can take over the mind
<Minataku> Linux_Galore: Definitely
<Minataku> enzo_: We aren't asking for warez, are we?
<enzo_> Nope
* Linux_Galore its called growing up
<Minataku> Because we don't support such activities nor sites like thepiratebay.org
<flaccid> thanks Minataku i'll check it out
<Minataku> lol
<flaccid> any others we don't support?
<enzo_> My mother-in-law wants to know what her son is upto and I thought about this app a while back and just now got around to wanting to test its features and see if it suites what she wants to do
<Linux_Galore> Minataku: aaah, you wont like my mythbox machine that runs ubuntu, the start sound is "YO-HO Yo-HO a pirates life for me"
<Linux_Galore> heh
<flaccid> arrr arr
<Minataku> Linux_Galore: lol
<Minataku> Take note "we" doesn't include myself
<flaccid> treasure
<enzo_> I can easily find spector 5, but 6 has MySpace controls so that she can see what he's doing and saying and all of that good stuff
<Minataku> ;3
<flaccid> well this channel aint #spector
<zach> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Minataku> enzo_: I take it this is some sort of commercial spyware?
<Minataku> Which more than likely doesn't run on Linux anyway?
<enzo_> Minataku: Somewhat
<zach> how do I write to a floppy
<Linux_Galore> Minataku: stole the sound file from my old amiga, there was an app used to copy files bit by bit,  the start sound was the "Yo-HO"  sound file
<Minataku> enzo_: Sorry if this sounds condescending, but why would you ask a Linux channel about Windows software?
<lancelot_rw> hello guys... helpme?
<lancelot_rw> Starting LimeWire...
<lancelot_rw> Java exec found in PATH. Verifying...
<lancelot_rw> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE. LimeWire works best with Sun JRE available at http://www.java.com
<Minataku> Especially one we'd never support even if we did use Windows?
<Linux_Galore> lancelot_rw: means you have to install java
<Linux_Galore> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Minataku> Instead of spying on your child, try talking to him/her instead
<lancelot_rw> Linux_Galore, but i have it installed
<enzo_> Minataku: Believe me, it hit me a bit late
<Dr_willis> lancelot_rw,  use java --version (or -version) to see which java you are using
<zach> how do I write to a floppy
<Minataku> Conversation will get you a whole lot farther than a complete and utter violation of trust
<lancelot_rw> java version "1.4.2"
<lancelot_rw> humpf.. now i found the problems
<Linux_Galore> lancelot_rw: did you set the default java version as mentioned near the end of the howto, the normal default is a gnu java hack that wont work with comercial apps
<Minataku> enzo_: Sorry to be a jerk, BTW, I'm just in a mood like that I guess
<lancelot_rw> Linux_Galore, i will try to install it via apt-get.. because my version is java version "1.4.2"
<lancelot_rw> if it doesnt work out.. i will try the how-to , ok ?
<Linux_Galore> lancelot_rw: yeah 1.4.2 is deprecated with p2p apps
<Linux_Galore> lancelot_rw: need version 5
<Minataku> As for where to find it, I certainly wouldn't expect such to be somewhere like thepiratebay.org, not that I'd suggest you look at a place that deals in P2P sharing of various things
<zach> how do I write to a floppy
<Minataku> zach: Depends how you need to write to it
<lancelot_rw> Linux_Galore,  get:5 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/multiverse sun-java5-jre 1.5.0-06-1 [7341kB] 
<Minataku> Raw or standard?
<lancelot_rw> im downloadin via atp-get
<enzo_> Minataku: I deal with idiots all day long... I'm in TechSupport
<Minataku> enzo_: Heh, I apologize to you and you call me an idiot? ;3
<zach> Minataku: what is the diffrence?
<Minataku> zach: Raw is if you have a floppy image you want to write to a floppy
<Linux_Galore> lancelot_rw: dont forget to set your default java version because that will install another version of java but it wont remove the old version so you have to set your default new version
<lancelot_rw> how do I set it ?
<Minataku> zach: Standard is if you're trying to save a file or two to a filesystem on a floppy
<zach> Minataku: wel then, standard
<Minataku> zach: Gotta mount it
<Linux_Galore> lancelot_rw: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<zach> Minataku: I mounted it an it says I need administrative rights
<Linux_Galore> lancelot_rw: it will list all the installed version of java and ask you to select one
<Minataku> enzo_: Sorry (again)... just read carefully my tips, while it looks like I'm not helping you, read closer
<Minataku> zach: Do you mean you tried to mount it and it failed?
<zach> no
<Minataku> Sorry, I don't use KDE
<lancelot_rw> Linux_Galore, yes.. i did that.. but lime didnt started...
<zach> Who USes KDE?
<Minataku> So I don't know what kind of errors it spews in situation X or Y
<lancelot_rw> Linux_Galore, now it worked
<lancelot_rw> =)
<lancelot_rw> many thanks man
<Linux_Galore> lancelot_rw: aaah, use frostwire
<Minataku> zach: You use KDE, or at the very least you use a KDE IRC client
<zach> I know
<enzo_> Minataku: Sorry, I was away for a bit. I was talking about your "mood". I have them screaming in my ear, sending in incoherent emails, etc. Your "mood" doesn't even come close.
<Minataku> zach: Either way, your user account lacks, for one reason or another, permission to read/write to the floppy
<Minataku> enzo_: Ah
<Minataku> No worries
<zach> how do I  gel permission to write to a floppy?
<Linux_Galore> zach: ?? what are you mounting
<Minataku> enzo_: Yeah, tech support personell tend to get the short end of the stick
<zach> Linux_Galore: Floppy
<Linux_Galore> zach: add you user to floppy group
<enzo_> Minataku: and also all the transferred calls
* Linux_Galore hasnt used a floppy in 3 years
<Minataku> enzo_: Indeed
<Minataku> Thanks, Linux_Galore and sorry I couldn't assist, zach
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Linux_Galore: I used one just yesterday
<zach> Thank You
<Linux_Galore> Minataku: lucky you, I hate the things
<Minataku> Hell, I bent over backwards figuring out how to replace the FDD in my "new" Dell System 326LT
<Minataku> *316LT
<Linux_Galore> zach: get a USB thumb drive, floppies are terrible devices
<Minataku> Which would only work with some dumbass Sony FDD
<Minataku> Linux_Galore: No, they're not, and keep opinions like that out of the assistance
<Linux_Galore> Minataku: ooh yeah, they are so great, single threading with rubbish ide protocols that make it hang your machine, goto love it
<Linux_Galore> Minataku: one of the reason Apple got rid of the floppy was its such a bad design when used with a multi user OS
<Minataku> Always good to have a floppy around to save your ass
<lancelot_rw> hwo do I set an icon on "K bar" (KDE) to show the Desktop.. (like windows*)
<Linux_Galore> Minataku:  havnet used a floppy in 3 years, no issues recovering any systems yet
<Minataku> Linux_Galore: Apple does a lot of stupid things for a lot of even stupider reasons
<Linux_Galore> Minataku: a floppy isnt multi user
<Minataku> Considering hardly any Apple machines run Multiuser
<Minataku> That's really a nonissue
<Minataku> They dropped it because it was "obsolete" or rather, by their reasoning, "not cool"
<Linux_Galore> Minataku: also a 32mb thumb drive is like $8
<zach> How do I add myself to the floppy group?
<mart81> lancelot_rw: unlock panel, right click, add to panel, view desktop. (note: translated)
<Linux_Galore> zach: look in kcontrol
<Linux_Galore> zach:  alt F2  kcontrol
<Minataku> Linux_Galore: I'm a computer collector, and floppies are quite invaluable to me
<Kyral> lancelot_rw: It might be called "Show Desktop"
<Minataku> Considering on most of these machines I'd be 100% aground without them
<Minataku> s/most/a\ number/
<Linux_Galore> Minataku: I collect PDA's,  less pace wasted and they look cool all lines up on the wall behind glass
<Linux_Galore> space*
<Minataku> While that's a nice collection, I can't say I appreciate you taking a shot at what I like to collect
<Linux_Galore> Minataku: over sized paper weights heh
<Kyral> ....
<Kyral> both of you...
* Linux_Galore watches steam come out of Minataku's ears
<Linux_Galore> heh
* Minataku sits back and watches Linux_Galore breathe while his head is firmly stuffed up his ass
<Minataku> How does he do it!?
<Kyral> ....
<Kyral> Both of you take it to PM
<Minataku> lol
* DBO agrees
<Linux_Galore> aaaw, no fun
<Minataku> Actually I'm in a better mood now, I'd rather apologize and just end it instead
<DBO> head sphincter interaction should be kept in private
<Minataku> Sorry about all that, Linux_Galore
<lancelot_rw> mart81, Kyral thanks!!
<Kyral> Linux_Galore: More like I have a headache and tired and am approaching BOFH mode :P
<Kyral> lancelot_rw: np
* Minataku shakes hands with Linux_Galore 
<Minataku> Kyral: Instead of taking it out on people, go take some Tylenol and have a nap
* Linux_Galore shakes Minataku hand and steals his wallet
<Minataku> Linux_Galore: Nothing in there anyway *grabs it back*
<Kyral> Minataku: Oh if I went to BOFH mode I'd be the one being banned :P
<Minataku> Kyral: lol
<Minataku> Kyral: Hard to tell around here, considering the practice of hiding status
<Kyral> ?
<lancelot_rw> Kyral, i installed Kubuntu today.. and i'm now configuring my system
<Kyral> I meant literally banned from the channel
<Linux_Galore> its like 34C here in Sydney
<enzo_> What is the command to restore GRUB?
<Minataku> Kyral: I know
<Kyral> lancelot_rw: Have fun. And words of advice...don't be afraid to break it :D
<Minataku> And I was saying that I wouldn't know if you would be banner or banee
<Linux_Galore> enzo_: like  grub-install
<Kyral> Its how I learned 90% of the stuff I know :D
<Linux_Galore> enzo_: no
<Minataku> Since nobody shows status around here
<Linux_Galore> heh
<lancelot_rw> Kyral, yeah.,. im not.. thanks! :>
<enzo_> Linux_Galore: nope
<zach> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<enzo_> Let me clarify my question...
<Minataku> Indeed, you can't really learn unless you're allowed to hurt yourself
<enzo_> What METHOD can actually restore GRUB?
<Minataku> You don't really know that "FIRE BAD" until you touch it and get burned
<Kyral> enzo_: Read the link
<Linux_Galore> enzo_: depends what you means by restore.
<Linux_Galore> enzo_: restore the mbr ?? restore the default setup ?
<Minataku> But yeah, sorry all for getting out of hand
<linija> Ummmm. Newbie here... How do I change to directory (cd command) with 2 words with space between words. (underscore doesn't do it)?
<Minataku> Sorry especially to you, Linux_Galore XD
<Minataku> linija: \
<linija> thank you
<Minataku> np
<lancelot_rw> Linux_Galore, is this FrostWire a clone of LimeWire ?
<lancelot_rw> LOL
<Linux_Galore> lancelot_rw: yep, same service less ram
<Kyral> Linux_Galore: That describes Linux (in relation to Windows :P)
<Minataku> enzo_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows << That should do it for ya
<underdog5004> rofl
<Minataku> Windows is a jerk and overwrites the MBR
<lancelot_rw> Linux_Galore, great! :>
<Minataku> If the MBR is trashed then GRUB is too
<Minataku> But if GRUB alone is trashed, then the same applies
<Minataku> It has to be reinstalled
<Linux_Galore> Minataku: aah,  windows is like when your mum visits and changes everything without asking
<Minataku> enzo_: Are you getting "GRUBGRUBGRUBGRUBGRUB..." when you boot?
<Minataku> Linux_Galore: Precisely
<Minataku> Keep in mind I consider Windows' excuse for a bootloader as a trashed MBR
<Minataku> lol
<enzo_> Yes Minataku
<Minataku> enzo_: Then yeah, GRUB needs to be reinstalled
<Linux_Galore> enzo_: need to reinstall grub
<Minataku> That link should be just what you need despite not being for the specific reason
<Minataku> enzo_: Sorry again about earlier ( I apologize a lot because I have an OCD... sorry >.< )
<Minataku> But yeah, if GRUB gets hosed and prints that over and over it just needs a reinstall
* mart81 uses dd to backup the full backup for these problems, and only restores the grub part of the mbr if needed.
<Minataku> mart81: Really that's not even needed in this case, just keeping the LiveCD handy can get you out of this problem
<mart81> Minataku: i know, but having todo a single command just rocks :p
<Minataku> I gotta go take my pills then reboot my SPARCstation LX into Solaris
<enzo_> Minataku: You're fine in my book :)
<Minataku> enzo_: :D
<Minataku> mart81: True, but it's a bit more technical than most Kubuntu users would be willing to attempt
<underdog5004> lol, speaking of LiveCDs, DSL (www.damnsmalllinux.org) is, IMHO, the best liveCD ever (let the flamers begin)
<enzo_> So now my question becomes HOW do I reinstall GRUB. Every other method has failed on me so far
<Minataku> enzo_: Booting from the LiveCD and running grub_install should be it
<Minataku> Or even using GRUB from the LiveCD to boot into installed
<Minataku> Then reinstalling from there
<Minataku> Sorry, but I gotta go take my pills, bbiab
<Dr_willis> or boot a live cd, chroot over to the installed system and run grub_install
<Linux_Galore> enzo_: I suspect grub itself is broken, most people foget grub isnt the code that resides in the mbr its on the first primary partition of the OS
<Linux_Galore> enzo_: basically you need to boot of the cd  chroot the /  partition cd to  the chrooted  and apt-get install grub again but use the version of apt  in the chrooted directory
<snowrichard> \
<ernie> has anyone with Kubuntu 6.10 had Konqueror Web Links open up In the Kate editor instead of a webpage when clicked on
<juano__> hello everyone!
<mart81> ernie: yup, i have, sometimes it does not give any option, really odd.
<mart81> ernie: but that is not only the case in 6.10 afaik
<mey> pordon para entrar en un canal espaol?
<mey> Hola
<ernie> mart81 - ok - I cant seem to find where you can - turn that "feature" off :)
<cpk1> if I installed a bunch of stuff via apt and it still is in my cache is there a way I can have another computer on the same network pull those same apps from there instead of the web?
<juano__> !es | mey
<ubotu> mey: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Linux_Galore> enzo_: if grub is corrupted I would expect many other things are broken too
<enzo_> I can boot into the / partition with Super Grub Disk
<bomber> i need help
<enzo_> so really I just need to login, and "sudo apt-get install grub"? or what is the pkg name?
<bomber> i am getting no signal in tvtime
<mart81> ernie: tell me about it, my personaly fix is to right click the page and choose "open with firefox", which is an extra option which should appear when you have firefox installed.
<Linux_Galore> enzo_: being able to see a partition or file doesnt mean its not corrupted
<Minataku> Back
<Linux_Galore> enzo_: yeah. basically reinstall grub
<Minataku> Linux_Galore: I've had the same issue before
<jay> How is vmware different from Qemu?
<Minataku> If it prints "GRUB" over and over a simple reinstall is all you need
<Dr_willis> jay,  similer tools.. differnt people/companies wrote  them.
<enzo_> Thank you Minataku and Linux_Galore
<Minataku> enzo_: np
<Dr_willis> qemu is gpl. vmware is not.
<Dr_willis> the 2 are similer in what they do. but not related otherwise.
<Minataku> QEMU is an open-source virtualization system, targeting various architectures
<ernie> mart18 :) Well I kind of just run FF instead for browsing now - although on a "thinking about other stuff" moment - Click - up pops Kate :)
<jay> I swear I saw somewhere on some site where qemu emulates things "better" than vmware where a window appears with it''s own native window manager inside ur linux os
<Dr_willis> jay,  i dont even understand what you just said. :)
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<Minataku> VMWare is a commercial virtualization system, targeting one or two architectures and providing far greater "oomph"
<jay> lol
<Minataku> VMWare will typically produce a faster emulated system
<Dr_willis> vmware-server is a lot of fun to play with. ya can run live cd's with it. and other neat tricks.
<Dr_willis> saves me a lot of cd's
<mart81> ernie: yeah it's frustating sometimes, the other bugger it that is wants you to save *.php files from time to time for whatever reason.
<Minataku> Whereas QEMU is slower (faster with the binary KQEMU, though)
<jay> For example.. if you installed Internet Explorer, instead of having the entire os running in a window, the applications running in the guest os run in their own window in your OS
<jay> that's incorrect?
<Minataku> jay: Both do the same
<Dr_willis> jay,  with vmware/qemu - you DONT just install internet explorer..
<Dr_willis> they emulate the whole machine and need a whole os.
<ernie> Jay - thats a program called Wine that can do that - not in all cases though
<lancelot_rw> Linux_Galore, do u know any other p2p app?
<Dr_willis> with 'wine' you can install IE. (ick)
<Minataku> QEMU and VMWare both run an emulated system within the confines of the host OS
<jay> I have vmware installed.. I was just wondering if Qemu actually did what I just said
<Minataku> jay: It does
<lancelot_rw> Linux_Galore, frost and lime are not downloading songs =/
<Minataku> I know what you're getting at and it does
<Minataku> lol
<Linux_Galore> jay: I use a thing called crossover, basically  90% of all my windows apps run in Linux without windows being installed
<Linux_Galore> lancelot_rw: install firestarter and manage your routing
<jay> 90%??? wow.. that's alot
<jay> I can't even get CS2 to run
<juano__> Linux_Galore: yep, i do crossover too
<Linux_Galore> yeah, even WoW works
<Dr_willis> 'games' dont count. :)
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<ernie> Linux_Galore - what kind of things can crossover - not run - besides really badly written windows apps
<Linux_Galore> well office XP pro works fine
<Minataku> Games are more on Cedega's side than Crossover
<lancelot_rw> Linux_Galore, let me try
<Dr_willis> WoW seems to break somthing with wine/cedega/whatever - with every new WoW patch
<juano__> Dr_willis: Cedega can run some games.. though its not XP :) lol
<Minataku> My suggestion if you're a PC gamer
<Dr_willis> WoW is evil! Friends dont let friends play WoW
<Linux_Galore> lol
<Minataku> Keep a high-end Windows PC for games ONLY
<Dr_willis> :)
<Minataku> Keep an older/cheaper Linux PC for EVERYTHING ELSE
<juano__> Minataku: very true
<Linux_Galore> get a XBOX360, end of issue, also consoles now get games released before the PC
<Minataku> Caps necessary
<Minataku> Mmmm... XBox 360
<Linux_Galore> if got my xbox working with my samba shares now so it playes my video files on my file server
<Minataku> Linux_Galore: Cool
<Minataku> XBox 360 connected to a Linux Media System XD
<Minataku> FIGHT THE POWER
<Minataku> X3
<Linux_Galore> Minataku: yep, works a treat,  just use the xbox as a front end to my media/file server
<Minataku> Sweeeet
<Linux_Galore> my media server grabs stuff of cable then ripps it to avi on the fly, get home and watch it on my TV via the xbox
<Linux_Galore> I cant see the logic now of having a PC for games, the new consoles are so powerfull and they support on-line gaming now so why bother with a PC with wincrap just for games
<lancelot_rw> yeah, i agree with you Linux_Galore
<Linux_Galore> also PC games come out later than the console version
<underdog5004> ummm, can anyone tell me why my box freezes (sometimes unfreezes) whenever I use skype to call someone? Only when I call someone, not when I start skype...
<Linux_Galore> got a 52" 16:10 1080i/p LCD last xmas on special and its great with games
<Dr_willis> i dont see the need for a console. we got IRC!
<Linux_Galore> 8ums refresh
<Linux_Galore> 8ms*
<underdog5004> Linux_Galore does have a point
<Linux_Galore> underdog5004: sounds like it having issues connecting to the sound server
<Linux_Galore> underdog5004: make sure it set to use alsa
<Minataku> Linux_Galore: I'm a console gamer as well
<Linux_Galore> underdog5004: i think the "Linux doesnt have games" think is a none issue now
<Linux_Galore> thing*
<Linux_Galore> Linux is great as a destop/ office XP works thansk to crossover and I use Linux as a media backend for the xbox
<Linux_Galore> I have no logical use for windows
<lancelot_rw> Linux_Galore, crossover is like an emulator for win apps?
<underdog5004> Linux_Galore, why use office XP?
<underdog5004> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<Linux_Galore> lancelot_rw: not really, crossover pretends to be the win32 api sp windows apps think they are running in windows
<Linux_Galore> lancelot_rw: I wouls say its more of a win32 api translator
<Linux_Galore> would*
<enzo_> Minataku: Linux_Galore: Would I have to first uninstall/remove grub and then install it again, or just install and let it pave over?
<lancelot_rw> Linux_Galore, great.. i'll try it... google? can i find it there?
<Linux_Galore> enzo_: no just install it again
<Linux_Galore> enzo_: it will overwrite the old one
<enzo_> I hope so
<Linux_Galore> lancelot_rw: hold on let me hand you the link
<lancelot_rw> Linux_Galore, okey man
<Minataku> Yeah, just overwrite (sorry for the delay)
<enzo_> Cross your fingers and your nodes...
<enzo_> Nope
<enzo_> Still GRUBGRUBGRUBGRUBGRUBGRUBGRUBGRUBGRUB
<enzo_> ...
<enzo_> Oh well, it was worth a shot
<Linux_Galore> lancelot_rw: did you get the link
<lancelot_rw> Linux_Galore, yes
<lancelot_rw> i'll download that
<Linux_Galore> lancelot_rw: yep  , unpack it , cd to the Linux directory, I installed the version that installs in the users account that way its more secure
<lancelot_rw> Linux_Galore, any torrent app for linux?
<lancelot_rw> found it
<lancelot_rw> ;-)
<Dr_willis> theres dozens of torrent clients out for linux
<Dr_willis> ktorrent is very nice
<underdog5004> lancelot_rw, rtorrent, ktorrent, azureus
<underdog5004> i prefer rtorrent on my server...awesomeness
<lancelot_rw> underdog5004, thanks
<flaccid> i don't like ktorrent
<lancelot_rw> Linux_Galore, do I have to download OSX files too ?
<lancelot_rw> notech, right?
<lancelot_rw> notech, sorry
<Linux_Galore> lancelot_rw:  upack it  cd ~/Crossocer\ 6 \Final/Linux/Loki \Installer/  then chmod a+x install-crossover-pro-6.0.0.sh  then ./install-crossover-pro-6.0.0.sh
<notech> lancelot_rw: no problem :)
<Linux_Galore> lancelot_rw: no the osx stuff isnt needed but its a zip file so there is little choice
<flaccid> sh ./nonexec.sh
<solidsource> anyone here use Automatix and get the error "E: There are problems and -y was used without --force-yes"...specifically the nvidia driver
<Linux_Galore> solidsource: automatix is a great way to break you install
<lancelot_rw> Linux_Galore, when I added the torrent to the Ktorrent it lets me to choose download only linux folder
<Linux_Galore> your*
<lancelot_rw> it will take 1 hour of download
<lancelot_rw> nops.. 30 minutes LOL
<Linux_Galore> lancelot_rw: cant do that with ktorrent it breaks it ive tried it already
<solidsource> Linux_Galore: I have had good luck with Automatix before, this is first problem I'm had
<solidsource> I've*
<crazy_bus> I
<flaccid> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<flaccid> hehe
<Linux_Galore> solidsource: there is actually no logical reason to use automatix, all the packages are in adept anyway
<crazy_bus> I'm downloading a video tutorial, but unfortunatly its in .swf format.  What linux player can play it besides a webrowser?
<lancelot_rw> Linux_Galore, i will restart download than
<flaccid> !swfplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swfplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lancelot_rw> then*
<flaccid> !find swf
<ubotu> Found: gstreamer0.8-swfdec, libflash-swfplayer, libswf-perl, libswfdec0.3, libswfdec0.3-dev (and 1 others)
<Linux_Galore> lancelot_rw: azureus can split files but ktorrent cant
<solidsource> Linux_Galore: yeah, keep getting a gamma problem when I do it that way or even just using the script
<lancelot_rw> sometimes english fails .. LOL
<flaccid> !libflsh-swfplayer | crazy_bus
<flaccid> !libflash-swfplayer
<ubotu> libflash-swfplayer: GPL Flash (SWF) Library - stand-alone player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.13-8ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Linux_Galore> actually kaffeine can play flash files if you install the player
<lancelot_rw> Linux_Galore, limewire doesnt connects... the network metter is red.. =/
<Linux_Galore> lancelot_rw: means you dont have a port open
<Linux_Galore> lancelot_rw: install  firestarter
<lancelot_rw> Linux_Galore, i click connect and it doesnt work
<Linux_Galore> lancelot_rw: it allows you to manage your ports graphically on the fly
<lancelot_rw> Linux_Galore, i've already installed Firestarter.... i will try to use that
<flaccid> thats not going to help if the router aint forwarding
<crazy_bus> flaccid: the package is named libflash-swfplayer for me instead of libflsh-swf....
* Linux_Galore doesnt use limewire because he finds it very slow
<solidsource> I find Frostwire to work better
<flaccid> yeah fish was a spelling mistake soz
<crazy_bus> that program doesn't seem to work for me, it just slows the computer right down and doesn't load properly
<flaccid> crazy_bus: yeah i get that a lot
<flaccid> seems to be borked on ubuntu
<crazy_bus> is there a plugin to get it to work on kaffeine, mplayer etc?
<flaccid> oops
<lancelot_rw> Linux_Galore, FireStarter = Allow Service (Unknown) Port 7760 For Everyone
<lancelot_rw> and it is still red (limewire)
<crazy_bus> I can play the file in konqueror.  The only problem is that its scaled or something.  The text looks weird
<Linux_Galore> crazy_bus: install the flash player then restart kaffeine and you can change the engine under Setting Player Engine
<lancelot_rw> brb
<Lebowski_> i type sudo oem-config-prepare in run command and nothing happens
<illusin1> Hi, how do you "reinstall" an existing kernel (wipe the existing instance and replace it with a fresh copy)?
<flaccid> whats a gui program to rip dvds?
<solidsource> K9Copy works well
<LaNCeLoT_RW> great! now my frostwire is downloading! thanks Linux_Galore
<Lebowski_> how do i get rid of this oem user
<stdin> Lebowski_: it's a shell command, you should now just restart and setup should continue
<flaccid> thanks solidsource
<stdin> illusin1: why would you need to ?
<flaccid> solidsource: can you rip to anything kind of thing. what can you rip dvd video to?
<Hail_Spacecake> does anyone know of an ubuntu repository that has ZSNES on it?
<solidsource> flaccid: I have been able to rip every kind of DVD (not sure if I've tried HD DVDs yet). its default is to rip into ISO format, but you can change that setting to a couple others
<flaccid> solidsource: can you rip a dvd and encode to say divx/xvid/mpg etc. ?
<MuJ> Hail_Spacecake: multiverse
<solidsource> flaccid: hold on let me verify
<Lebowski_> i rebooted and asking for oem password again
<Hail_Spacecake> multiverse?
<stdin> !repos | Hail_Spacecake
<ubotu> Hail_Spacecake: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<flaccid> thanks mate
<stdin> Lebowski_: this is the help page for OEM installs https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<Lebowski_> thanks
<illusin1> stdin: I need to do this because I tried to follow a guide for beryl installation (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851) and it messed up my system (even when I revereted the xorg.conf file to it's original copy)
<solidsource> flaccid: you can do xvid, but if you want that, you might want to try something else
<stdin> illusin1: that's nothing to go with the kernel
<solidsource> flaccid: generally only copy any DVD for a backup, which means I just burn a disc immediately
<illusin1> std: it seems it does, as when I switched to an older kernel, it started to work (albeit with only one screen now)
<Linux_Galore> yeah, kaffeine can play swf file just set  netscape Plugin viewer  as the engine
<stdin> illusin1: can't see how it is anything to do with the kernel, but, boot in to the older kernel then remove the newer kernel, then just install it again
<Linux_Galore> under the Settings -> Engine menu in kaffeine
<illusin1> stdin: how do I "delete" a kernel version? do I need to delete the directory in /usr/linux/src (or wherever it is)?
<Linux_Galore> illusin1: no,  run adept and remove the kernel packages for the old version
<stdin> illusin1: no, just remove the package in adept, or with apt-get
<solidsource> flaccid: try DVDrip and AcidRip, they have more features than k9copy
<illusin1> stdin/Linux_Galore: got it, thanks :)
<solidsource> has anyone been able to get the visualizations to work in amarok, installed libvisual and the libvisual plugins and getting nothing
<flaccid> thanks solidsource
<vursitis> hello everyone
<solidsource> np flaccid
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<lancelot_rw> still doesnt appearing
<flaccid> ah well
<flaccid> log out and then back in
<lancelot_rw> i've already restarted my computer
<flaccid> maybe you removed the thing from the tray that gives it
<lancelot_rw> flaccid, take a look
<lancelot_rw> http://img158.imageshack.us/img158/109/snapshot1tl0.png
<lancelot_rw> please
<darweth> Anyone know why the public key on Riddell's Amarok repos is not writing?
<flaccid> add the task bar applet back if it aint there
<stdin> darweth: do you have the error message ?
<darweth> kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg: Permission denied
<darweth> Cannot write to `kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg' (Permission denied).
<darweth> with a wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<flaccid> ask jriddell about it
<lancelot_rw> flaccid, thanks man
<stdin> darweth: make sure you are saving it in your home directory, just type "cd" and press enter first
<flaccid> lancelot_rw: np
<darweth> yeah.  i am in home. :)
<darweth> oh wait.
<darweth> doh.  thanks. :P
* darweth smacks himself.
<flaccid> oh
<flaccid> i misread
<stdin> darweth: heh, we all have one of those moments :P
<darweth> i already had a horrible moment today out of stupidity. :P
<darweth> i just had to reinstall Ubuntu.  hehe.
<flaccid> you don't need to keep the key once installed so you could wget it in /tmp, add the key then it will be cleared from /tmp on reboot
<stdin> I just do "wget URLofKey -
<stdin> ahh, :P I just do "wget URLofKey -O-|sudo apt-key add -"
<lancelot_rw> anyone knows how can i add a 32-bit apps repository?
<darweth> just don't do a chmod -R 777 on your entire master drive from a live disc.
<flaccid> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<darweth> :O :O :O
<flaccid> haha
<flaccid> i prefer rm -Rf /
<jessej> how do i install kdevelop?  it's grayed out in add/remove programs
<flaccid> !kdevelop
<ubotu> kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 7894 kB, installed size 24892 kB
<stdin> enable universe
<flaccid> enable universe repos then you should be able to install it
<jessej> where do i enable universe?
<stdin> !repos | jessej
<ubotu> jessej: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<lancelot_rw> great.. but anyone knows a repository link? 32-bit apps
<lancelot_rw> kubuntu 6.06 (dapper)
<stdin> lancelot_rw: there is no "32-bit" reop, apt/dpkg decide what architecture to use
<lancelot_rw> =/
<lancelot_rw> thats not nice .. LOL
<geekgod_> anyone know how to patch wine with a bin file
<stdin> lancelot_rw: looking about, I think all you need to "enable" you to run 32bit apps are these packages "ia32-libs ia32-libs-kde ia32-libs-gtk linux32 lib32asound2"
<lancelot_rw> stdin, i'll download and install all of these packages
<geekgod_> any idea how to make apt respect prefrence file
<lancelot_rw> =)
<lancelot_rw> guys.. im using KPF to share files.. is there a way to upload files from another computer to mine using this app?
<jessej> kdevelop is still grayed out in add/remove programs after activating universe
<stdin> jessej: can you install it in adept manager?
<flaccid> jessej: can you run a command in konsole like sudo apt-get install kdevelop ?
<jessej> hold on i will check
<flaccid> yeah try adept first sorry
<jessej> i tried the command in command line and that didn't work
<stdin> lancelot_rw: don't think so, kpf is just a small http server
<lancelot_rw> ok.
<Minataku> !find mame
<ubotu> Found: kxmame, xmame-common, xmame-gl, xmame-sdl, xmame-svga (and 2 others)
<jessej> a search for kdevelop in adpt turned up no results
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> !find sdlmame
<ubotu> Package/file sdlmame does not exist in edgy
<Minataku> Bah
<Minataku> Someone needs to get on the ball
<stdin> jessej: make sure you "Fetch all updates" in adept (top left button, that looks like a refresh button)
<lancelot_rw> why my KTorrent stalled download at 99,85% ??
<lancelot_rw> oh my god
<solidsource> anyone getting this problem: Adept Notifier saying there is an update even though you have downloaded them all and even rececked the sources?
<Minataku> XMAME is pretty much dead
<TheDebugger> Have you ever had that problem... When you're in the system settings, you click on Administrator mode for System Services or User Management and you never get the authentification prompt?
<stdin> solidsource: try opening adept manager and updating from there
<Minataku> TheDebugger: Is it caching the last time you authenticated?
<solidsource> have done that
<Hail_Spacecake> i installed the GNOME version of ubuntu
<vursitis>  do you have all of your repositories enabled?
<Minataku> I vaugely remember long ago only having to type it once
<TheDebugger> Minataku: Doesn't look like that :/
<Hail_Spacecake> but I like KDE better :)
<solidsource> still reports there is an update
<Minataku> TheDebugger: Weird
<Hail_Spacecake> so what do I need to do to get KDE on the system?
<logan> does anyone have  trouble with their icons' thumbnails (image files) not refreshing on the desktop after alteration?
<Minataku> Hail_Spacecake: Install KDE
<stdin> Hail_Spacecake: just install the package "kubuntu-desktop" that's it
<Minataku> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<stdin> Hail_Spacecake: DON'T install the "kde" package
<jessej> kdevelop is not listed in adept
<vursitis> check your repositories
<Hail_Spacecake> okay
<Hail_Spacecake> but why not?
<Hail_Spacecake> what will that do?
<vursitis> see if all of them are enabled, and have you added the multiverse one?
<niles> hi
<stdin> solidsource: try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in konsole, and post the output to pastebin ( http://pastebin.ca )
<Minataku> Hail_Spacecake: Make your life difficult
<Minataku> In making things easier, behind the scenes things are harder
<jessej> i added universe with the multiverse edit just as that page directed
<ernie> jessej - I have kdevelop listed under my Adept Manager
<Minataku> So just do that line there
<Minataku> !kde | Hail_Spacecake
<ubotu> Hail_Spacecake: KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<niles> what is the command to have my video card drivers use vesa ?
<Minataku> Which is probably a metapackage that grabs everything that's needed
<andres_> who knows of this error:    there was an error loading the theme human             can't open file/usr/share/gdm/themes/human/human.xml
<niles> i pulled my hard drive out of a PC using ati drivers,  and now i need to switch to vesa.
<flaccid> kde is part of kubuntu, Minataku
<flaccid> Hail_Spacecake: you didn't install kubuntu desktop, only minimal?
<stdin> Hail_Spacecake: the KDE package is the normal kde meta-package, kubuntu-desktop installed a default Kubuntu desktop, different from the KDE package
<andres_> who helps me?
<Hail_Spacecake> no, I installed the GNOME desktop
<lancelot_rw> anyone knows a good Messenger client?
<Minataku> flaccid: I know that, he wanted KDE but he installed Ubuntu
<Minataku> Not Kubuntu
<Hail_Spacecake> I accidentally downloaded the wrong ISO and I didn't feel like redownloading it
<Hail_Spacecake> yes, exactly
<stdin> andres_: that's a gnome/gdm issue, ask in #ubuntu
<ernie> :) that would be an appropriate message for some peoples PC's - you need to install a new human :) Good title for a blog
<flaccid> Minataku: i'm sorry i misread earlier
<flaccid> sorry guys im' a bit drunk
<stdin> lancelot_rw: kopete is good, and installed by default in Kubuntu
<Minataku> flaccid: lol, np
<lancelot_rw> stdin, is there another one?
<Minataku> flaccid: BTW; friends don't let friends IRC drunk
<Minataku> Give me your keyboard
<stdin> lancelot_rw: there are a few...
<solidsource> stdin: ok, give me sec, still waiting on a large program to finish installing
<stdin> !messenger | lancelot_rw
<ubotu> lancelot_rw: Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<flaccid> Minataku: since when. i thought it was kosha
<stdin> lancelot_rw: just search adept for "messenger"
<Minataku> flaccid: Last time a friend of mine was on IRC when he was drunk he was deopered for his behavior
<dawn> beryl running nice on my Dell C521
<flaccid> Minataku: i'm not that friend of yours, i'm a different person
<lancelot_rw> stdin, i'll try it
<dawn> nvidia card mind you
<flaccid> and i'm not an op
<Minataku> flaccid: Still, bad memories for me
<Minataku> lol
<flaccid> its just the internet
<dawn> how can I have same desktop icons on all 4 desktops?
<dawn> ?
<Minataku> That's what they all say, next thing they know their monitor is wrapped around a tree
<niles> why do i not get a picture while installing kubuntu from a live cd,  yet i can with knoppix ?
<ernie> Minataku :)
<flaccid> Minataku: hehe
<Minataku> XD
<flaccid> i'm not drink driving IRC
<flaccid> thats a dif story...
<flaccid> reminds me of crank yankers
<flaccid> niles: picture?
<niles> no
<darweth> Does anyone know what the dev packages I need to compile mplayer with xv and alsa are again?
<niles> it goes so far into the installtion then my monitor stays black
<flaccid> playboy then?
<flaccid> niles: try the alternate cd
<niles> what alternate CD
<flaccid> the one available for download
<niles> i downloaded/burned from the kubuntu website
<flaccid> that is where you get it
<niles> it passes md5sum
<Minataku> There are two install images
<flaccid> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Minataku> Instead of the one you have, go get the other one instead
<niles> oh ok.
<niles> thanx guys
<Minataku> np
<flaccid> kubuntu installer/X has probs with some systems for some reason
<jessej> okay i got kdevelop listed now, i had to click on "fetch updates" for it to show up
<flaccid> ah yeah
<flaccid> sorry jessej forgot to mention that
<jessej> thanks for all the help anyways :)
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> kdevelop is nice
<flaccid> well i just use kate
<jessej> does kate do c++ syntax?
<Minataku> Any self-respecting multi-language IDE with syntax highlighting does C++
<lancelot_rw> OMG .. Kmess ... Kmess = Kmessed up !!
<lancelot_rw> i'll use aMSN
<ScottK> jessej: KATE will do C++ syntax hilighting.
<jessej> i sure love kubuntu so far, a lot prettier than ubuntu and i have always liked KDE more than gnome in all my experimenting with linux
<Minataku> I read source in Cooledit
<Minataku> Which is a long-dead little editor
<Minataku> At least I think it's kind of stangant, anyway
<Minataku> I think I had to grab the source from Ibiblio and it was dated 2003 or 2004
<Minataku> But yeah, GNOME == crap
<ScottK> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<flaccid> !crap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> hmm someone needs to add crap to ubotu
<jessej> i'm trying out the translucency effects under window behavior, i hope KDE 4 improves on that to really compete with what vista and os x do graphically
<CVirus> ubotu: hey .. watch your language
<flaccid> me too
<ernie> This KDevelop is pretty grand :)
<Minataku> ScottK: "Crap" is not bad language
<flaccid> ernie: except that you cant get stuff to open in same session externally
<Minataku> I suggest you update your bad lanugage file... yours seems to be from 1807
<flaccid> !define bad language
<Minataku> Then again I don't think "crap" ever was considered bad language
<ScottK> In my opinion it's marginal, but additionally it really isn't necessary to be negative about Gnome.  I don't much care for it either, but negativity really doesn't help.
<jessej> the stuff i read about KDE 4 sounds like it's new interface is designed to compete with vista
<solidsource> I have have no bad language file....its all good language
<margis> hello all
<margis> new  user  of   linux  here
<margis> i   have  a  problem
<ScottK> Hello margis
<margis> i cant   download programms  with  adept
<Minataku> ScottK: You need to ligthen up, I'd hate to see your ears burst into flame because you left the house or turned on a TV
<margis> why?
<flaccid> ScottK: actually negativity is very effective....
<stdin> does your space key stick or something ?
<flaccid> jessej: yes marketing bullshit exists in the open world too
<Minataku> flaccid: Now that's on the edge
<stdin> !language | flaccid
<Minataku> lol
<ubotu> flaccid: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<flaccid> its in the dictionary
<margis> kanenas  na botithisei?
<flaccid> look it up
<margis> can anyone help me?
<juano__> can anyone help me with an itunes ipod?
<flaccid> my family swears lots...
<Minataku> margis: Is there an error?
<jessej> yes eye candy is not needed but with so much more computing power might as well make use of the extra power while doing basic tasks
<ScottK> margis: When you try to download, what error message do you get?
<Minataku> flaccid: Mine too
<margis> i need to  istall  firefox and ati drivers
<stdin> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<flaccid> its all too subjective
<flaccid> which means i would win in court
<margis> scotkk wait  to see it
<Minataku> flaccid: They're not bad words unless you ascribe them the status of bad
<Minataku> If nobody did that they wouldn't be "bad" words
<juano__> !rockbox
<Minataku> They'd be words
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for MP3 players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio.  See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<margis> i cant  open now  the  adept
<flaccid> undefined things deserve arbitary responses.....
<Minataku> Therefore, bad words do not actually exist
<Minataku> Only words exist
<margis> it says  that it  runs  already
<margis> i  cant  see it
<stdin> |aptfix
<stdin> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<stdin> heh
<flaccid> in reality there is no authority in the universe...
<lancelot_rw> what is the command to see my kDE version ?
<flaccid> except for the limitations of known science...
<margis> ok wait to do this
<stdin> lancelot_rw: kde-config --version
<ScottK> margis: you can also just reboot the computer.
<Minataku> Since opinion ascribes them the status of "bad", and opinion should be ignored in lieu of facts
<dawn> so besides beryl what is there else that I can try?
<Minataku> The fact is that they are just plain words
<ScottK> It's not the 'best' way, but it may be the simplest if you're new to Linux
<stdin> lancelot_rw: actually you can just put
<Minataku> And therefore swearing is logically impossible
<Minataku> :D
<dawn> maybe I coulf go one step up in resolution
<stdin> lancelot_rw: .. "--version" after any kde app
<flaccid> the fact is that intelligience is a contradiction of terms when used in the context of human
<manchicken> *cough*offtopic*cough*
<flaccid> or perhaps an oxymoron
* flaccid spews on manchicken
<stdin> !offtopic | flaccid, Minataku
<ubotu> flaccid, Minataku: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<lancelot_rw> stdin, thanks.. i'll save this commands.. =)
<jessej> i just got my new computer recently so i will be getting vista since it only costs me $10 shipping and handling and it will be the only way to play halo 2,  i have windows for gaming and kubuntu for experimenting
<Minataku> ubotu needs a !shoveitinyourhat
<dawn> how old is halo2?
<makuseru> really
<lancelot_rw> im searchin for KDE 3.5.2 thems for AMD64... anyone knows where to find? kdelook.org there're only 2 of them
<jessej> from 2004 but this will be the pc version with higher res graphics
<ScottK> And yet people wonder why there's no one here that knows how to answer their questions....
<manchicken> lancelot_rw: Most of them come in either source form, or not-code form.
<solidsource> anyone know if rockbox will still allow music to be transfered from other machines (windows or mac)?
<margis> it says   waiting  for  headers
<manchicken> lancelot_rw: I'd be surprised if you found too many that didn't work with amd64.
<dawn> hmmm I have run steam - HL1 & 2 on kubuntu via wine
<margis> why  i cant  connect to  download  from adept?
<margis> what  happens?
<lancelot_rw> manchicken, i try other ones..
<Minataku> jessej: I recommend fighting for a refund on Vista
<stdin> solidsource: yeah, it won't play DRMed files tho
<dawn> lol
<Minataku> Then spend the refund on XP if you really need Windows
<kintaro0e> hello guys..how to recover password from kwallet..i forgot the password
<manchicken> solidsource: I believe rockbox is compatible with most media players that'll work with standard non-DRM USB music devices.
<jessej> then i won't be able to play halo 2 since ms is making it a vista only game and the cost of me getting vista is only $10
<Minataku> jessej: Go buy a console for games
<solidsource> don't use DRM, so I don't care about that
<flaccid> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Minataku> And tell Microsoft to piss off
<dawn> i wrote a letter to Dell telling them that our company will not be using Vista
<solidsource> I just want to be able to get my Toshiba Gigabeat to work with all computers
<jessej> i have a wii as my console and my pc is for better graphics
<kintaro0e> is there a way to recover it?
<manchicken> solidsource: No, I'm saying the media program should support them if they support standard non-drm devices.
<Minataku> dawn: Sweet. What company?
<ScottK> margis: Only one program at a time can access the package database.  Currently you're package database is locked.
<dawn> I showed the owner and CFO unbunto distros
<margis> can any one speak to me   prive  and  lep me?
<manchicken> solidsource: Like I don't think itunes would work with it, but I think WMP and WinAMP and the handful of Free Software media players would work.
<dawn> small company
<jessej> xbox 360 and ps3 overheat so wii is the only console that works for me so i need PC for other games
<dawn> <50 ppl
<Minataku> dawn: I must know what company, it's one I'd enjoy doing business with
<margis> scottk  why?
<margis> what i must  do?
<ScottK> margis: You can clear the lock using the command you were given a few minutes ago, or just reboot the computer and it should be fine.
<dawn> we service data centers
<Minataku> jessej: XBox 360 only overheats if you put it in a stupid place
<flaccid> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<margis> i rebooted   10 times and  the same thing
<jessej> i had a launch day system that was well ventilated and burned out on me
<dawn> om going to offtopic
<margis> i cand   get programms  with adept
<ScottK> margis: OK.  Let's give up on that idea.
<Minataku> jessej: That's what support is for
<manchicken> margis: What's the problem?
<Minataku> margis: We helped you with this
<jessej> pcs don't have these kind of heating problems
<solidsource> manchicken: ok, but rockbox is on the MP3 player, just wondering if I will be able to transfer songs from any operating system with simple drag and drop
<Minataku> !aptfix | margis
<ubotu> margis: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<margis> i cant   fetch  updates  on  adept
<manchicken> solidsource: I would think so.
<stdin> solidsource: yeah, you can, it just acts as a USB hard drive
<ScottK> margis: Do you know how to open a command line window using Konsole?
<Minataku> jessej: Sure they do. All it takes for a PC is for one fan to fail and BAM
<Minataku> Out of service
<margis> yes i know
<solidsource> manchicken / stdin: ok, well guess its worth a shot
<margis> i  done  it
<margis> now?
<ScottK> OK.  Do that
<ScottK> Yes
<margis> Kill process 4969 ? (y/N) y
<jessej> but at least the are more open inside and the fans are far better than the ones i seen on the xbox 360 and i assume is better than what sony calls an efficient cooling system in ps3
<margis> i  pressed  y
<stdin> solidsource: then you can convert your media to ogg :)
<ScottK> OK
<margis> now?
<Minataku> jessej: The PS3 is total garbage
<ScottK> Now try this...
<solidsource> stdin: don't use ogg, just MP3
<manchicken> !offtopic | jessej, Minataku
<ubotu> jessej, Minataku: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ScottK> sudo apt-get update
<stdin> solidsource: don't use mp3, just ogg
<margis> ok wait
<Minataku> Stores that couldn't keep them in stock last month can't get rid of them this month
<jessej> sorry
<solidsource> stdin: ogg would come in conflict with my other stuff
<stdin> solidsource: why?
<Minataku> Agreed, sorry
<Minataku> Personally I'm fine with unprotected MP3
<manchicken> solidsource: If you're running rockbox, I would think flac would be your best choice.
<margis> 0% [  archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)]  [  security.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)]  [  medibuntu.sos-sts.com]  [ 
<margis>  http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com edgy Release.gpg
<margis>        'medibuntu.sos-sts.com'
<Minataku> margis: Oooh, fancy
<Minataku> You Greek?
<margis> yes
<manchicken> margis: You're going to have to translate that for us.
<Minataku> Cool
<margis> error
<ScottK> margis: What's the error?
<Minataku> I'm part Greek myself, but that's getting offtopic again
<margis> temporary fail to find  the  medibuntu
<stdin> solidsource: I found that you can get a higher quality at a lower bitrate with ogg/vorbis and so smaller file sizes
<Minataku> I'd guess his system is having network issues
<solidsource> I use MP3 because my friends use windows and also my stereo can't read OGG files, only MP3/WMA
<Minataku> Look at the IP
<Minataku> 1.0.0.0 is NOT valid
<margis> it is  1.0.0.0
<margis> why?
<stdin> looks like a DNS error
<margis> how i change this?
<jessej> i best be going now, happy kubuntu using
<manchicken> margis: Where'd you get that source from?
<Minataku> I'm not versed in DNS, sorry
<ScottK> margis: Are you connected now on your Kubuntu machine?
<manchicken> margis: In your /etc/apt/sources.list
<margis> and  what  i must do now?
<Minataku> I just know well enough that 1.0.0.0 is garbage
<margis> i  have corect  sources
<margis> i am sure
<manchicken> margis: Either your source is incorrect or you're having network difficulties.
<stdin> try restarting the network, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<margis> when i searchfor  programs     i  find  them
* manchicken is gonna hit the hay...
<manchicken> Later.
<margis> but  i cant  download
<ScottK> margis: Something is obviously wrong and so checking your sources is a good next step
<margis> i can  update  wallpapers  themes etc
<margis> but  no programms
<ScottK> Open the file /etc/apt/sources.list and copy it to pastebin so we can check it.
<Minataku> margis: You're definitely having a network issue, I think, if not that, something is screwed somewhere
<ScottK> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<margis> can i  paste them here?\
<margis> or  get baned?
<Minataku> NO. Put them in a pastebin
<Minataku> Then give us that link
<ScottK> No.  Long multiline pastes can flood the channel and lock itup.
<solidsource> manchicken stdin: I use MP3 because my friends use windows and also my stereo can't read OGG files, only MP3/WMA...make sense?
<margis> ok tell me  what  to do
<Minataku> Not lock it up, just load it with crap
<Minataku> !pastebin | margis
<ubotu> margis: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<manchicken> solidsource: That's cool.  I use mp3 myself for similar reasons.  mp3 is more friendly for sharing.
<Minataku> manchicken: Agreed
<Minataku> As long as it's unprotected
<manchicken> And sharing is good ^_^
<manchicken> And I am sleepy ^_^
<Minataku> All my phone recordings are MP3
<manchicken> So good night all you happy people.
<Minataku> Night, manchicken
<solidsource> manchicken: yep, its just been used for so long and became standard, its hard to switch formats
<margis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5175/
<margis> ok?
<stdin> solidsource: yeah, at least you have a good reason to use mp3, and don't just blindly use it because "that's what everyone else uses"
<Minataku> I'm also not an audiophile, so MP3 is good enough for me
* ScottK is looking
<margis> ?????\
<Minataku> margis: Please stand by
<solidsource> aahhh crappy ...the rockbox site won't let me get to the download page
<Minataku> We're assessing your issue at this very moment
<ScottK> margis: You have some non-standard entries in there.
<margis> ok
<margis> give me   link with text to paste it inside
<margis> ok?
<ScottK> margis: I'm going to edit that pastebin and give you a new URL to look at in a minute
<margis> ok
<margis> i wait...thank u
<Minataku> I, on the other hand, am going to go to the bathroom
<margis> ......
<ScottK> margis: Look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5176/ - You'll see I commented out the non-standard ones by adding a '#' to the start of the line.
<dawn> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<stdin> solidsource: hmm, the download site seems to be down, check back in a few hours
<ScottK> margis: The PLF repositories you have listed do not, I don't think, exist anymore.  That may be at least part of your problem.
<solidsource> stdin: going to try the windows installer since I still have to use linux on my laptop
<solidsource> stdin: I mean windows
<margis> ok...now i try from adept
<margis> or  from  console?
<ScottK> It's safer to try from the console
<margis> i cant  open apt
<margis> ok...tell me  what  to   type
<Minataku> Back
<ScottK> Did you edit the file yet?
<margis> for  firefox   for example
<margis> yes i have done
<ScottK> First, sudo apt-get update.
<ScottK> (no period on the end)
<margis> margis@margis-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get update
<margis> E:    /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<margis> E:     
<margis> margis@margis-laptop:~$
<lancelot_rw> what should i do ?
<lancelot_rw> checking for gcc... gcc
<lancelot_rw> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<stdin> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<margis> it  says  unable to lock /var/lib ........
<margis> so now?
<stdin> lancelot_rw: basically you need the "build-essential" package
<ScottK> margis: Did you have 'sudo' as part of your command?
<margis> yes
<stdin> margis: close adept first
<margis> ok
<margis> it is closed
<margis> already
<ScottK> Try this one then...
<margis> i cant  see it  anywhere
<ScottK> margis: ps -AF|grep adept
<ScottK> Put the output of that into pastebin
<margis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5177/
<margis> see there
* ScottK is looking
<margis> it is ok?\
<ScottK> we'll get there
<ScottK> Now try this
<ScottK> sudo kill 5215
<margis> ok
<margis> ok
<margis> done
<lancelot_rw> im trying to install a theme for kde...
<ScottK> Do the ps -AF|grep adept again.  It should look like this
<lancelot_rw> ./configure..
<ScottK> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5178/
<lancelot_rw> bla bla bla..
<lancelot_rw> but..
<lancelot_rw> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<lancelot_rw> ?
<stdin> !xincludes | lancelot_rw
<ubotu> lancelot_rw: When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   xorg-dev
<ScottK> margis: Assuming that's what you have, try sudo apt-get update again
<margis> ok
<ScottK> Let us know how that goes
<margis> wait
* ScottK is waiting
<stdin> lancelot_rw: and you may want to grab "kde-devel" if you are compiling KDE stuff, you'll probably need it
<lancelot_rw> stdin, ok, ill grab that..
<solidsource> at which point do you kill your ISP for being so horrable?
<fakepatriot> ! mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<margis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5179/
<solidsource> *yes off the wall quest*
<margis> look skottk
* ScottK looking
<cpk1> if I remove the "kde" package kde would still start right?
<LeeJunFan_> anyone know of a good video editor for mpeg? Basically just simple stuff, I want to cut and splice some clips from mpegs to make a new movie. Kind of like these: http://www.webtvhub.com/president-george-bush-sings-sunday-bloody-sunday-endless-love-tony-blair-duet-and-more/
<stdin> margis: try "sudo fuser -vik /var/lib/apt/lists/lock"
<Linux_Galore> cpk1: thats a meta package, it will remove all your kde stuff
<SpAwN> LeeJunFan_, i find cinelerra  a nice video editor
<stdin> cpk1: "kde" is just a meta package, iy's safe to remove it, as long as you don't do a "apt-get autoremove"
<margis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5180/
<margis> ok now?
<cpk1> well I am removing it because adept did something wrong and made aptitude freak out
<ScottK> looking
<LeeJunFan_> SpAwN: thanks, figures it's not in repos.
<Linux_Galore> stdin: last time i tried remove the kde meta package it wanted to remove everything
<stdin> LeeJunFan_: try avidemux
<cpk1> I have a feeling I am going to end up doing an overnight download after the destruction aptitude install does here
<LeeJunFan_> stdin: yeah, I'm playing with that at the moment, having problems setting the marks correctly with that.
<ScottK> margis: What happens now if you sudo apt-get update?
<SpAwN> LeeJunFan_, and yea those videos are realy cool... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXoqHigJ8DQ is another realy cool video...such a simple idea...but musta taken some work
<stdin> Linux_Galore, LeeJunFan_: it will say that the packages are no longer required, but shouldn't remove them unless you do an "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<Linux_Galore> cpk1: did you run kdesu dpkg --configure -a
<SpAwN> LeeJunFan_, i do belive there is a seperate repos that has the newest one. im sure a google of cinelerra ubuntu will retunr some info
<margis> i cant   catch it
<cpk1> Linux_Galore: no but i did sudo dpkg --configure -a
<LeeJunFan_> SpAwN: hehe, that is a cool fid.
<LeeJunFan_> vid
<margis> i cant  paste the  text..wait to  retry
<Linux_Galore> cpk1: same thing really
<cpk1> but yeah it didnt do anything
<margis> root@margis-laptop:/home/margis# sudo apt-get update
<margis> 0% [  archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)]  [  security.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)]  [  archive.canonical.com (1.0.0.0)] 
<margis> this one!!!!
<margis> again the same
<stdin> like I said, DNS issue
<ScottK> Yep.
<margis> wrong ip i think
<margis> dns?
<margis> how  i correct it?
<stdin> check to make sure the dns servers are in /etc/resolv.conf
<SpAwN> LeeJunFan_, yea i was impressed when i 1st saw it :-)
<margis> wait
<stdin> if not, try restarting the network
<margis> open with kate?
<ernie> stdin - avidemux - comes up as a break-install in kubuntu 6.10 - or have I got things screwed up :)
<ScottK> You can open it with Kate, but not change it.
<stdin> margis: just use " cat /etc/resolv.conf " in konsole
<margis> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<margis> thats all
<margis> it shows  this
<margis> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<Linux_Galore> ernie: do you have beryl setup
<margis> i use a router
<ScottK> margis: Then I'd try restarting networking on your machine.
<margis> wait
<ernie> Linux_Galore - umm nope - which suggests that I should have :)
<margis> i will reconect here
<stdin> ernie: hmm, try "apt-get install avidemux" in konsole and paste the error in pastebin
<stdin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ScottK> stdin: If you want to jump in and help out, I need to go to be VERY soon.  It's near 2AM here.
<Linux_Galore> ernie: the reason i ask is every time I fix a breakage problem its a sources list related problem  ie optional package repo with conflicting packages
* ScottK won't feel bad at all...
<stdin> ScottK: I suspect it's a router problem, but I'm no expert in DNS, I'll give it a go tho :P
<makuseru> can someone help me, im trying to install kubuntu on an iMac, i can boot from a knoppix dvd holding "c" but i cant boot from the kubuntu cd, is there anything i need to do speecial? change anything in the bios ot anything
<stdin> makuseru: did you get the right CD image ?
<Linux_Galore> ernie: heres the quirk, I nver het breakage but  Im totally anal when it comes to my package managers sources list
<Linux_Galore> never get*
<makuseru> stdin: kubuntu ppc
<stdin> makuseru: hmm, all I can sudjest is you get the alternate cd image
<Minataku> Heehee, OpenFirmware is cool, too bad the first consumer machines to use them had to be Apples
<makuseru> tried both
<ernie> Linux_galore : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5182/
<ScottK> makuseru: Have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<TheftOfLife> Does kubuntu work with the JMicron controller on the Asus P5B* line of motherboards?
<ernie> Linux_galore : since coming from windows to Kubuntu - I have been playing quite a bit :)
<Linux_Galore> ernie: thats a typical package breakage, usually you have to track it down to one package (or a related group) and downgrade them to a stable version
<ScottK> margis_: It's almost 2am where I am and I need to get to bed.  stdin said he'd take over helping you out.
<makuseru> ScottK: its an imac not macbook
<TheftOfLife> nevermind, i am about to find out
<ernie> Linux_Galore - thanks - I thought as much :)
<Linux_Galore> ernie: yeah, you have mixed and matched sources and broken your dependency setup
<ernie> Linux_Galore: Had to happen :)
<ScottK> makuseru: OK how about https://wiki.kubuntu.org/iMacG5revC
<Linux_Galore> ernie: I did it once with beryl, never again took me 3 hours to track the package down and downgrade it
* ScottK is off to bed.
<lancelot_rw> how do I install a kde theme using the file **.kth ? just click on it ?
<stdin> !changethemes
<ubotu> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<TheftOfLife> Ack, ubuntu doesn't work with my Attansic NIC
<ernie> Linux_Galore: Well I've given this a really good thrashing and its hung together pretty well :) Too many toys to check out :)
<Linux_Galore> ernie: you can have the toys,  just add all the sources that match your version but keep them ubuntu/kubuntu
<stdin> ernie: what does "apt-cache policy avidemux" show ?
<Linux_Galore> ernie: should see my list its pretty big
<fakepatriot> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<fakepatriot> what is the directory to repos?
<stdin> fakepatriot: /etc/apt/sources.list
<fakepatriot> thanks
<stdin> :)
<stdin> np
<stdin> ernie: done that yet ?
<Linux_Galore> heres my all you need kubuntu Edgy sources.list  file -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5183/
<Linux_Galore> that will give you all the toys you will need
<stdin> edgy-proposed isn't a reccommended repo for the average user tho
<fakepatriot> what is the name of that program like easyubuntu (works the same way) and does easyubuntu have pkgs for kubuntu?
<Linux_Galore> stdin: thats a kitchen sink version though and there are some good things hiding in proposed
<stdin> fakepatriot: it's automatix, but it's dangerous, not reccommended and not supported
<Linux_Galore> fakepatriot: you mean the other one that also breaks your system
<cpk1> fakepatriot: you mean automatix? and you shouldnt need or use that really =)
<fakepatriot> lol yeah that one
<stdin> Linux_Galore: yeah, bit they aren't well tested, and *can* break things
<fakepatriot> its been a few months since i used kubuntu so i forget a few things
<fakepatriot> how about easyubuntu? any better?
<ernie> stdin - sorry just got back - had to do my duties :)
<stdin> fakepatriot: it not a good idea to use either
<cpk1> fakepatriot: ?? just use easysource to add the repos you need
<Linux_Galore> stdin: I dont use much from proposed
<cpk1> and use the wiki for mp3/wmv support
<fakepatriot> thanks guys
<stdin> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<cpk1> fakepatriot: is there anything in particular that you thought you would need automatix for?
<aarohi> i'm having some trouble playing mp3's... amarok doesn't actually play them... skips by everything in the playlist. how do i check if the mp3 codec's installed?
<margis> hello again
<Linux_Galore> dont use this repo deb http://media.blutkind.org/xgl/ edgy main-edgy   it breaks your system
<margis> i had  connection problem
<fakepatriot> not necesarily, i havent used kubuntu in a few months so i remember all the hassle i went through getting java to work in the past. I am limited on time so wanted to make it easy, but never used either automatix or easyubuntu so lol
<margis> skottk   tell me what to do...
<cpk1> fakepatriot: you using 32bit arch?
<fakepatriot> no 64
<stdin> aarohi: follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<margis> i want  to fix  adept
<margis> help...
<cpk1> fakepatriot: then java might be a little more troublesome but if you follow the ubuntu guid you shouldnt have a problem
<cpk1> margis: whats wrong with it?
<stdin> margis: what dose "LANG=C sudo apt-get upgrade" show now?
<aarohi> okay, thank you stdin
<cavallo> hi
<makuseru> does anyone dual boot on a mac? or just linux on a mac? and can help me with the install
<cavallo> I have some problems with nvidia drivers. Can somebody tell me which drivers are the latest good drivers ? I have installed some drivers but yesterday I have run apt-get upgrade and all stopted to work :/
<cavallo> what should I do ?
<margis> margis@margis-laptop:~$ LANG=C sudo apt-get upgrade
<margis> Password:
<margis> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<margis> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<margis> margis@margis-laptop:~$
<margis> sorry for the flood
<makuseru> !pastebin | margis
<ubotu> margis: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fakepatriot> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5184/ <-- Any ideas? Just used the easysource to get repos
<fakepatriot> got that when i tried to sudo apt-get update
<margis> margis@margis-laptop:~$ LANG=C sudo apt-get upgrade
<margis> Password:
<margis> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<margis> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<margis> margis@margis-laptop:~$
<margis> sorry
<solidsource> cavallo: you probably need to re-install your video driver
<makuseru> !pastebin | margis_
<ubotu> margis_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> margis: hmm, ok do this: "sudo fuser -vik /var/lib/dpkg/lock" pres Y then do "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<margis> i  cant  open  the  paste bin
<makuseru> well dont flood the room
<makuseru> go to #flood
<margis> sorry
<cpk1> fakepatriot: did easysource give a gpg key for that repo?
<fakepatriot> where would it have given it to me
<margis> ok
<margis> now?
<margis> what?
<cavallo> solidsource: I have installed throught this steps: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Beta_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<cavallo> does that mean that if kernel is upgraded that I must also reinstall this drivers ?
<cpk1> fakepatriot: in the text file it gives you
<stdin> fakepatriot: try "gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 2EBC26B60C5A2783" then "gpg --export -a 0C5A2783 | sudo apt-key add -"
<margis> for me?
<cavallo> lol
<stdin> margis: I said to do this: "sudo fuser -vik /var/lib/dpkg/lock" pres Y then do "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<cavallo> margis: some other application is using apt-get ....
<fakepatriot> stdin: no valid openpgp data found
<margis> i did man
<solidsource> cavallo: just use adept and search for nvidia
<margis> i need  my old  repositories....
<margis> those i have now   dnt  work
<cpk1> fakepatriot: some dont have a key and will just be an untrusted source ( you have to explicitly tell apt to install from that source whenever you do)
<Linux_Galore> only thing I dont like about the easysources tool is it uses the au mirrors for australia, trust me they suck the big one
<fakepatriot> cpk1: ah i see
<solidsource> cavallo: if you need a repo for nvidia, the one I am using is "deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable-9631" and it works well
<fakepatriot> cpk1: and how do i do that
<cpk1> it will ask you
<margis> :(
<fakepatriot> in my sources.lst i have a GPG key like you said cpk1
<cpk1> fakepatriot: i know because I just checked easy source for mediabuntu
<fakepatriot> so do i need to apply it or something?
<margis> i quit
<stdin> fakepatriot: do this then "wget http://pastebin.ca/raw/350142 -O- |sudo apt-key add -"
<cpk1> fakepatriot: yes, lol the text file they give you tells you how to use the keys
<margis> i cant  continue with  kubuntu  anymore
<fakepatriot> oh crud, lol didnt even look
<makuseru> margis: whats your problem
<cavallo> solidsource: ok. Will try it :) I hope it works well :)
<margis> i  cant   fetch  updates from adept
<makuseru> what error do you get
<margis> no error
<margis> just  nothing
<makuseru> does it not open?
<margis> wait to check again
<fakepatriot> cpk1: stdin: k thanks it works now
<makuseru> cause sometimes it wont open, but you click it again and it will
<mgannon> hello
<margis> now i cant  open  adep
<stdin> fakepatriot: no problem :)
<margis> adept
<makuseru> margis: just do it in a terminal
<margis> ok.wai
<margis> t
<Linux_Galore> I was reading the dev notes for the new version of adept, lots of fixes  ie installing java now works and the text terminal open for you to agree to the license terms
<solidsource> cavallo: if that fails, go to nvidia's website and download the driver there, though you will need the kernel packages to go with it
<Linux_Galore> opens*
<margis> apt-get  i type?
<makuseru> margis: in a term, "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<makuseru> i dont use adept at all for updates, thats how i do all mine
<cavallo> solidsource: I have already do that. And everything goes well on installation but when I reboot everything fails :/
<Linux_Galore> the new version of adept seriously need to be back ported to edgy/dapper
<makuseru> adept for feisty?
<solidsource> cavallo: yeah, thats why I use adept and that repo
<cavallo> solidsource: will try it now :) go to reboot my comp... :) brb
<Linux_Galore> makuseru: there are some nasty UI bugs in adept and the new release they have just done fixes a hell of allot of them
<makuseru> i havent used adept in ages cause its a hassle
<margis>  I CANT open  this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<farid> anybody know how to upgrade KDE to 3.5.6 ?
<margis> can u?
<makuseru> margis: everyone but you can
<solidsource> yes, just need the repo for it
<makuseru> just open your browser then go to it
<margis> i   cant open it
<margis> i know
<margis> i done it  before
<stdin> farid: instructions here http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<margis> many times
<farid> thank you friend
<Linux_Galore> margis: works fine for me
<margis> An error occurred while loading http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/:
<margis> Timeout on server
<margis>  Connection was to paste.ubuntu-nl.org at port 80
<Linux_Galore> margis: might be the isp
<solidsource> kde 3.5.6 repo =
<solidsource> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest edgy main
<solidsource> deb-src http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest edgy main
<makuseru> margis: use a diffrent pastebin, theres a million of them
<margis> i  cant do  anything
<margis> give me  another
<cavallo> where I can see which drivers my gcard is using ? modinfo ?
<margis> i use  kubuntu  for  8 hours  only,..
<fakepatriot> are there any beryl packages in the repos?
<fakepatriot> is beryl even working under kubuntu yet
<makuseru> yes
<makuseru> aiglx is included in edgy
<stdin> fakepatriot: no, but there is a beryl repo for ubuntu
<margis> ?
<fakepatriot> nice
<makuseru> margis: just google pastebin
<margis> ok
<margis> wait
<fakepatriot> i remember having to hack up every file ever to get XGL to work under dapper flight releases lol
<makuseru> eww
<makuseru> xgl
<Linux_Galore> margis: http://dpaste.com/
<makuseru> aiglx is super easy
<makuseru> fakepatriot: want the link to the site for ir?
<makuseru> it*
<fakepatriot> makuseru: yes plz
<fakepatriot> is it working under 64 bit arch?
<margis> http://dpaste.com/5569/
<makuseru> i believe so
<margis> look
<Linux_Galore> last i heard installing aixgl in feisty will be a simple command of  apt-get install desktop-effects
<makuseru> dont command people margis, be polite
<makuseru> wow
<stdin> margis: that means you are already up to date
* underdog5004 is ignoring anything that margis says...
<stdin> !info desktop-effects feisty
<margis> lol
<ubotu> desktop-effects: preferences applet for configuring desktop effects. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 44 kB, installed size 540 kB
<makuseru> cool
<margis> look guys..i  just istalled the  kubuntu...if  i cant  install any programm i cant  use it.....
<makuseru> fakepatriot: for enabling aiglx https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLXOnEdgy and to install beryl http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/SVN
<margis> i need  help
<makuseru> margis: dont beg
* underdog5004 starts listening to margis
<underdog5004> margis, what can I help you with?
<makuseru> !ubuntu-ru | margis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-ru - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Linux_Galore> margis: all greek to me
<underdog5004> !ru | margis
<makuseru> no ubunru russian?
<ubotu> margis:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<makuseru> ij
<makuseru> ok*
<stdin> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<margis>  * underdog5004 is ignoring anything that margis says...
<makuseru> stdin: haha
<underdog5004> * underdog5004 starts listening to margis
<underdog5004> margis, what can I help you with?
<makuseru> margis: how about you tell us what it says in english
<stdin> LANG=C sudo apt-get upgrade
<makuseru> i told him sudo, but i didnt see it in there
<margis> tell me  the  command  exactly  with the   lang c   in front
<makuseru> so it could be a permission thing
<makuseru> stdin: what is lang=c
<margis> http://dpaste.com/5570/
<stdin> LANG=C make the app use the default language (english) for it's output
<stdin> rather than the locally configured language
<makuseru> oh ok
<makuseru> neat
<margis> i need  to istall   firefox  and  ati drivers  first...
<cavallo> http://dpaste.com/5571/
<cavallo> what should I do ?
<margis> ?
<stdin> margis: that means there are no updates available, and you already are fully updated
<margis> i am not man
<underdog5004> margis, sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<margis> ok  wait  to try
<makuseru> wow, hes been complaing about that
<cavallo> :)
<Linux_Galore> cavallo: need some details,  what graphics card
<solidsource> cavallo: what exactly did you install inside of adept?
<underdog5004> if you want it in russian, do this: sudo apt-get install * underdog5004 starts listening to margis
<underdog5004> if you want it in russian, do this: sudo apt-get install
<underdog5004> lol, sorry about that
<fakepatriot> makuseru: do i have to be under edgy to use it or can i use dapper?
<Linux_Galore> cavallo: ie what model
<makuseru> theres tutorials for dapper too
<makuseru> but its a little harder
<stdin> cavallo: you need to add "Load "glx" " to the "Section "Module" " section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yonis> why there is no op around ?
<cavallo> Linux_Galore: ASUS NVIDIA GEFORCE 7900GS, 256MB DDR3, PCI-E, 2 x DVI, HDTV
<fakepatriot> how do i dist upgrade through adept?
<stdin> yonis: they are hiding :)
<margis> http://dpaste.com/5572/    LOK IT
<margis> look it
<cpk1> i dont trust adept anymore
<Linux_Galore> cavallo: ok and you have installed the nvidia drivers and nvidia-glx packages ?
<cavallo> stdin: I have this
<cavallo> Linux_Galore: yes
<stdin> yonis: if you *really need* an opp, use "!ops"
<cpk1> !mozilla-firefox
<ubotu> mozilla-firefox: Transition package for firefox rename. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0.1+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 54 kB, installed size 112 kB
<yonis> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, or DBO
<makuseru> margis, dont be rude
<fakepatriot> cpk1: lol i wanted to do it via terminal, but the wiki suggested otherwise and i have never tried doing it through adept
<cpk1> margis: you probably need universe
<margis> what is  universe?
<yonis> stdin: nothing happen ?
<cpk1> fakepatriot: i think full upgrade button
<margis> where i do this?
<cpk1> !repos | margis
<ubotu> margis: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<fakepatriot> cpk1: its greyed out :(
<stdin> yonis: look at the message posted by ubotu, it called the ops for you
<solidsource> cavallo: it must not have activated the driver, must change the "nv" to "nvidia" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Linux_Galore> cavallo: ok,  I would run kdesu dpkg-configure xserver-xorg  that should allows you to fix it
<underdog5004> margis, ok, you need to edit your sources.list
<margis>   i  open   adept  and  manage repositories?
<solidsource> that would work too
<margis> sources list?
<margis> give  me  another....\
<Linux_Galore> cavallo: its a script that helps you create a new xorg.conf  file
<stdin> Linux_Galore: why use kdesu in a term?
<cpk1> fakepatriot: then i guess you have nothing to upgrade then, might want to do click fetch updates too though
<underdog5004> yep, it's a file that tells kubuntu where to go for updates...
<margis> yes.
<underdog5004> do this: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<margis> i need the text to pasteinside
<Linux_Galore> stdin: because everyone gets on my back when  use sudo
<stdin> underdog5004: not sudo
<cpk1> use kdesu kate
<underdog5004> kdesu
<underdog5004> my bad
<fakepatriot> cpk1: doesn't do anything, i checked lsb_release still says dapper, should i restart?
<fakepatriot> i still have dapper repos
<Linux_Galore> I use*
<cpk1> fakepatriot: are you trying to upgrade to edgy?
<margis> i need text to  paste in the  sousrces
<margis> give me
<fakepatriot> cpk1: yeah
<underdog5004> margis, is your sources.list file empty?
<cpk1> fakepatriot: if you are upgrading to edgy you might want to check !upgrade and you will need to change every repo to edgy
<stdin> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<margis> http://dpaste.com/5573/
<margis> they are like this
<Linux_Galore> margis:   sudo cat  /etc/apt/sources.list  .
<cavallo> Linux_Galore: do I turn on kernel framebuffer device ?
<Linux_Galore> margis: then put it in pastbin
<margis> i puted man
<underdog5004> margis, I'm gonna give you mine
<underdog5004> h/o
<margis> http://dpaste.com/5573/
<margis> ok
<margis> i wait
<Linux_Galore> cavallo: yes  make sure glx and v4l is also turned on
<Linux_Galore> cavallo: when you see it
<stdin> Linux_Galore: no need for sudo with cat
<underdog5004> margis, ok, this is mine: http://dpaste.com/5574/     but you need to change the "us" to your local mirror, probably "ru"
<margis> ru?
<margis> what is ru?
<underdog5004> russian
<Linux_Galore> stdin: actually  was thinking to cp  the file over  then changed my mind then forgot to remove the sudo
<underdog5004> you _are_ russian, right?
<margis> i am greek
<cpk1> hence the .gr hostname lol
<underdog5004> whoops, sorry
<stdin> Linux_Galore: ahh :)
<underdog5004> lol
<underdog5004> ok, so replace "us" with "gr"
<margis> idont  find us
<margis> in which line u mean?
<margis> is  there  any reason to change it
<lancelot_rw> damn its hard to install themes on KDE =/
<stdin> lancelot_rw: did you read the help page ?
<cpk1> lancelot_rw: huh? most of the ones you get from kde-look dont even need to be unpacked
<underdog5004> hmm, weird...I thought I had the us mirrors selected. Ok, margis you don't need to change anything, unless you want to
<lancelot_rw> stdin, yeah.. i read
<lancelot_rw> but themes you need to configure it manually
<margis> nothing again
<Linux_Galore> lancelot_rw: you mean a complete theme file
<stdin> lancelot_rw: ahh, *those* themes
<margis> i cant  understand
<Linux_Galore> lancelot_rw: always use "kompile",  builds and installs source with a single click
<underdog5004> margis, what do you mean, nothing?
<lancelot_rw> Linux_Galore, i want a file that I can copy it, or click it.. and then go to System Settings and select it
<underdog5004> please be specific
<margis> adept  doesnt  download
<underdog5004> bummer
<lancelot_rw> because some "themes" just change colors
<cpk1> first you need to do fetch updates after you add new repos
<margis> ok
<underdog5004> margis, do an update first
<Linux_Galore> lancelot_rw: you can do that with the icons and window decorations but the more complex stuff needs to be build due to distro variations
<margis> in terminal?
<Linux_Galore> built*
<underdog5004> margis, sudo apt-get update
<margis> nothing again
<margis> the same as   before
<pesky> hello i am having problems with edgy it won't boot, i think xserver-xorg isn't working, i just get a blank screen after loading bar
<underdog5004> bummer, I'm going to bed...and my girlfriend, good night.
<fakepatriot> easiest way to get world of warcraft running under linux?
<margis> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<margis> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<margis> margis@margis-laptop:~$
<fakepatriot> cedega?
<cpk1> fakepatriot: wine or cedega
<underdog5004> margis, restart your computer or delete the lock file.
<underdog5004> g'night
<margis> ok
<margis> logout
<Linux_Galore> lancelot_rw: just install kompile  then download the them archive file and tell kompile to install it,  it unpacks the archive and builds it and then install it for you
<Linux_Galore> theme*
<pesky> hello i am having problems with edgy it won't boot, i think xserver-xorg isn't working, i just get a blank screen after loading bar
<underdog5004> omg, that guy is dense!
<stdin> yeah, he really is :P
<cpk1> however i doubt english is his native language so some of this might be difficult for him
<underdog5004> cpk1, yeah, you're right...
<stdin> we gave him the link to the -gr channel to, he just ignored it
<Linux_Galore> pesky: goto the command line  ctrl alt backspace  or  ctrl alt f1   then enter dpkg-configure sudo xserver-xorg   aftre you login
<underdog5004> ok, I really AM going to bed...
<underdog5004> g'night
<stdin> gn underdog5004
<Linux_Galore> after*
<Cavallito> hi
<margis> ok
<stdin> Linux_Galore: you may want to fix that command at the end of your message
<Cavallito> still no luck :/
<pesky> Linux_Galore I tryed configuring it in recovery mode, maybe i didn't do it right
<Linux_Galore> oops
<jmdc> I want emacs-like keyboard shortcuts throughout kde. is there a simpler/better way to do that than manually setting a whole bunch of application shortcuts in the control center?
<margis> i ma sure that i need  another   sources
<Cavallito> now I get error in dmesg: RM/client version mismatch
<Linux_Galore> pesky: sudo dpkg-configure xserver-xorg  sorry typo
<pesky> yea don't worry i've got it writen down
<margis> when i had mine i  was  founding  programms in internet
<margis> now  noting
<stdin> Linux_Galore: dpkg-reconfigure, not dpkg-configure :P
<Cavallito> :)
<Linux_Galore> hmm
<pesky> Linux_Galore: so if it's not sending any video signal to the monitor after the loading bar has finished i can definitly assume the xserver-xorg is the problem?
<Linux_Galore> pesky: yep the xserver is crashing
<Linux_Galore> pesky: whats the graphics card
<pesky> Ati radeon 9800se
<solidsource> anyone know how I register for this channel/server/whatever?
<margis>  nothing yet
<Linux_Galore> pesky: ouch
<pesky> why? don't tell me i need to buy a new one
<cpk1> solidsource: /msg nickserv help register
<margis> only me has this problem?all  of  u istalled   kubuntu and  all  was fine?
<stdin> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<lancelot_rw> Linux_Galore, i'll try it later :-)
<Linux_Galore> pesky: no, ati drivers have a history of being crappy
<lancelot_rw> Linux_Galore, my torrent file stalled at 99.85% =/
<pesky> i don't care as long as it runs beryl, i got it running beryl 1.1
<SharkP> good morning!
<pesky> i want aiglx and dapper was unsuported
<Linux_Galore> lancelot_rw: I uusally wait 12 hours and try again
<SharkP> I want my amarok in italian,but it is in english
<SharkP> I use GNME
<SharkP> How can I do?
<cavallo> Linux_Galore: I have reconfigure the xserver but still no luck. in dmesg I get RM/client version mismatch :/
<solidsource> stdin: ok and then just wait for a reply or what?
<Linux_Galore> stdin: what the difference between reconfigure and configure
<lancelot_rw> Linux_Galore, ok man
<SharkP> Can anyone help me?
<Linux_Galore> stdin: ive always used configure without issue
<stdin> Linux_Galore: bash: dpkg-configure: command not found
<SharkP> ehi,can anyone help me??
<cavallo> hmmm
<stdin> solidsource: just follow the guide here http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<fakepatriot> lol i know this is gonna sound stupid, but in the middle of my dist-upgrade i closed out the terminal, what should i do lol
<Linux_Galore> stdin: aaah
<SharkP> good service eh? :(
<cavallo> fakepatriot: nothing. Repeat the step
<Linux_Galore> stdin: wonder when that was removed
<SharkP> bye
<stdin> fakepatriot: just type the command again, or "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<cavallo> can aybody give some tip what should I do with my ugly graphic card :)
<stdin> Linux_Galore: don't know, but I've always used dpkg-reconfigure
<cpk1> put makeup on it
<Linux_Galore> stdin: do you feel like your repeating the same answers from a set of 10 all day
<cpk1> but not too much otherwise it will look like a street hooker cavallo
<cavallo> lol
<fakepatriot> it is telling me another process is using the repos
<stdin> Linux_Galore: yes, I do :p
<fakepatriot> err nvm
<Linux_Galore> stdin: Im sure ive posted some answers 20 times repeatedly today
<fakepatriot> wait yeah wont let me dpkg --configure -a either
<stdin> fakepatriot: what's the error message ?
<fakepatriot> database area is locked by another process
<stdin> Linux_Galore: yeah, you tend to have to repeat yourself over and over
<stdin> !aptfix | fakepatriot
<ubotu> fakepatriot: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<stdin> Linux_Galore: the bot helps a bit tho :P
<cavallo> buc buc :)
<Linux_Galore> stdin: other headache is you dont remember complete commands because in reality one uses autocomplete so you just remember the first few letters
<fakepatriot> thanks stdin
<fakepatriot> worked
<fakepatriot> sigh, i wish i woulda never left, so out of date again :(
<stdin> Linux_Galore: that's why I always have konsole set to be above all windows, so I can quickly copy and paste
<Linux_Galore> stdin: need a irc client that can hook into the bash auto completion
<stdin> Linux_Galore: I think it's on the wishlist for konversation
<cpk1> that would be awesome
<cavallo> goshgg some time ago I didnt have so much poroblems with nvidia cards :/ Now everything is diffrent :/
<stdin> yeah
<Linux_Galore> stdin: make my life way easier
<cpk1> i try to autocomplete crap all the time
<lancelot_rw> guys..
<lancelot_rw> gotta
<lancelot_rw> go sleep!
<stdin> it's like a reflex action when I type a file name :P
<cpk1> takes me longer to type sometimes because I am sitting here wondering why apti wont tab complete to aptitude
<stdin> later lancelot_rw
<lancelot_rw> see ya later.. thanks for everything
<solidsource> is there any benefit of using konversation over kopete?
<Linux_Galore> always spot a Unix geek, he's got a left pinky thats harder than steel
<Linux_Galore> from hitting the tab key all day
<stdin> I've been known to type /e/X/xo instead of /etc/X11/xorg.conf because I was using tab and not looking :P
<cpk1> who needs find when you know you are in the parent directory and just need to tab complete your way through =P
<cavallo> solidsource: irssi is bether than both :)
<underdog5004> Linux_Galore,  I woulda thought the _right_ pinky from hitting all the /'s in the paths....lol
<Linux_Galore> solidsource: kopete is a messenger client and konversation is specifically designed for irc
<Linux_Galore> underdog5004: aah dont have to hit / if bash is setup properly
<stdin> heh, you still have to type the 1st one for an absolute path
<fakepatriot> im dist-upgrading, is it a stupid idea to mount -a while doing that?
<solidsource> Linux_Galore: true, but just wonderin whats the real benefit cause not really seeing any use for konversation...atleast to me
<stdin> fakepatriot: can't see how it could harm you
<cavallo> ok can anyone give me a hint on my problem :(
<Linux_Galore> solidsource: well kopete has to work with lots of protocols unlike konversation so the developers have to split there time across these different things with their different methods, konversation developers dont have those issues
<fakepatriot> solidsource: how do you switch to a diff channel in irssi?
<solidsource> cavallo: still having video problems?
<Linux_Galore> solidsource: basically features will go into konversation faster than kopete due to less protocol overhead to deal with
<stdin> fakepatriot: same as in any other client "/join #channelname"
<solidsource> fakepatriot: don't know, don't use it
<cavallo> solidsource: yes :/ now I get in dmesg: RM/client version mismatch ...
<fakepatriot> stdin: but if i already have it up
<solidsource> Linux_Galore: hmm ok
<fakepatriot> stdin: if i have already joined, and need to switch between the chan i am currently on and a diff one
<cavallo> fakepatriot: alt+1 2  3 etc ...
<Linux_Galore> solidsource: its the old  too few eggs in too many baskets problem
<stdin> fakepatriot: ahh, try Ctrl-P
<solidsource> cavallo: damn...thats a new one for me
<cavallo> :/
<solidsource> Linux_Galore: lol
<cavallo> gosshh everything was working like a charm. But after dist-upgrade it all stoped to work properly :(
<solidsource> did you upgrade to feisty?
<cavallo> no
<stdin> nvidia ?
<solidsource> ok
<cavallo> stdin: zes
<cavallo> yes*
<stdin> how did you install the driver?
<cavallo> first of all from nvidia.limitless source. Than tryed drivers from nvidia site but still nothing. Now I realy dont know what to do :/
<fakepatriot> you guys have been lotsa help tonight thanks
* Linux_Galore puts his karma points in a GNU bank
<stdin> cavallo: ok 1st you need to remove/uninstall all the nvidia drivers you installed, then install only 1, either the ubuntu version ("nvidia-glx" for recent cards or "nvidia-glx-legacy" for older ones) compile a new on with the kernel headers
<Linux_Galore> stdin: dont forget if you install the legacy driver you have to disable compiz in xorg.conf
<stdin> cavallo: ^^
<crazy_penguin> Hello!
<stdin> hello crazy_penguin
<fakepatriot> penguins ftw
<cavallo> nvidia-glx-legacy drivers are for old NVIDIA cards ?
<solidsource> yes
<stdin> take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<cavallo> Im in console :)
<stdin> and you don't have links/elinks ?
<cavallo> not yet :) will have it right now :) brb
<cavallo> hmmmm damn. Cant copy the link :D Must retype it :/
<stdin> also, just because, you can install gpm to use the mouse to copy/paste in console :)
<cavallo> :D
<stdin> heh, just answered that for you, install gpm then sudo /etc/init.d/gpm start
<cavallo> stdin: goshhh :D didnt know that :D
<stdin> when you spend a lot of time in console, you pick a few tricks up :P
* Linux_Galore is away: Gone away for now.
<solidsource> wow that was a lot of loining/leaving messages
<solidsource> joining*
<stdin> heh, wait for a netsplit
<underdog5004> ridin' the split
<solidsource> wonder if there is way to filter them out in kopete so that you distracted from the conversation
<stdin> don't know about kopete, but you can in konversation
<solidsource> anyone using crossover?
<solidsource> take that as you use wine directly or not at all
<cpk1> i use wine
<cpk1> its free
<solidsource> yeah, I be usin crossover cause I got too lazy to keep reconfiguring wine
<shinigami> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cavallo> gosh :D
<cavallo> it works now :D
<solidsource> !XDMCP
<ubotu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<solidsource> lol good
<cavallo> I have removed all installed drivers from repos and installed drivers from nvidia site and all works ok :)
<solidsource> how about this, anyone get XDMCP remote login to work without crashing the host machine on logout?
<stdin> good, just remember then when you have a kernel update, you'll have to recompile the drivers again cavallo
<cavallo> ok. I will remember that :) Thanks to everyone for help!
<shinigami> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cavallo> hmm why I have trz icon for updating packages ? I have to update about 31 packages but everytime I run that then it is still there. So I can updating this all over again and there are still updates for the same packages. Is there any bug or something ?
<stdin> cavallo: does sudo apt-get upgrade install anything ?
<solidsource> lol, I had a similar problem earlier...to bad I have no idea what I did to fix it
<cavallo> stdin: no
<stdin> cavallo: are there any "held back" packages ?
<cavallo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5185/
<stdin> try a dist-upgrade
<stdin> either from apt-get or adept manager
<shinigami> hi i'm having problem with my wireless network card.. its got wlan0 and wmaster0, couldn't connect to my network no matter how i try to key in the ssid and wep key.. network card is workable in windows and wireless network is up (tested with laptop)
<cavallo> stdin: same thing
<shinigami> Network controller is RaLink RT2561/PT61 Pci
<stdin> cavallo: what happens if you do it in adept manager (not with the update icon)
<solidsource> shinigami: chekc to make sure the card is enabled in control center
<shinigami> yea enabled
<shinigami> iwlist wlan0 scan can find my wireless network
<shinigami> but attempt to connect just doesn't get connect.. my router dhcp also show no signs of attempts to connect..
<solidsource> shinigami: what program are you using to try and connect?
<shinigami> ifup and ifdown wlan0 .. tried Wireless Assistant manager, also Systems-->Network
<shinigami> these 3 methods
<shinigami> dhclient wlan0 too
<stdin> there is knetworkmanager too
<solidsource> yeah, thats what I used
<shinigami> where is it
<stdin> !knetworkmanager
<ubotu> knetworkmanager: User friendly KDE frontend for NetworkManager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 213 kB, installed size 1448 kB
<solidsource> adept
<shinigami> have to download? problem is i couldn't have a network
<solidsource> no wired access?
<shinigami> no but i could try
<shinigami> brb i plug in a network card
<cavallo> stdin: if I click "Full Upgrade" it does nothing.
<stdin> cavallo: what about if you click on "preview changes" or "apply changes" ?
<solidsource> cavallo: in adept search python and see if what it says when you request the upgrade
<cavallo> stdin: there is no packages if I click on "applay changes"
<stdin> hmm
<solidsource> the reason they might have been kept back from being installed is because they may break-install
<jerware> hi
<jerware> i installed kubuntu from the alternative cd.
<solidsource> and if you search for "python" and request the upgrade, it may tell you whether thats the problem
<stdin> cavallo: what if you close adept and use "sudo apt-get install (list of packages here)" ?
<jerware> yet,  the monitor is black when boot.  but X and kde run fine from a knoppix cd
<jerware> why?
<solidsource> not familar witht the alternative discs...I only use the full version discs
<jerware> ugh.  i should just get a new video card
<jerware> mine is really old
<solidsource> may need to install the legacy driver if thats the case
<cavallo> stdin: I have search for python and this packages were marked as upgradable and I have checked all of the to upgrade and now it is upgrading :/ strange. And also same packages (mybe other versions) were removed :/
<jerware> solidsource, where can i learn more about this legasy driver?
<solidsource> adept is weird sometimes
<jerware> is it just for the graphics card
<stdin> cavallo: are you sure you did "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" before ?
<cavallo> 100%
<solidsource> jerware: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy will show you how to do most things
<stdin> cavallo: strange
<cavallo> very :)
<solidsource> yes adept can be fickle
<stdin> but apt-get ?
<jerware> solidsource, Ubunut_Edgy ?
<jerware> isnt it at dappar ?
<stdin> depends which you installed jerware
<solidsource> edgy is the latest official release, the site also contains info on the other versions
<solidsource> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper
<stdin> s/official/stable/
<cavallo> when kde 3.5.6 will be in edgy  ? :)
<solidsource> it is
<stdin> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<cavallo> goshhh :) sorry :) didnt see that on kubuntu.org :/
<solidsource> yeah, could use thos repos, or just use the ones the source-o-matic gives
<solidsource> I like the source-o-matic ones since you don't have to update the version number everytime to update
<solidsource> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest edgy maindeb-src http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest edgy main
<solidsource> oops...here we go
<solidsource> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest edgy main
<solidsource> deb-src http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest edgy main
<cavallo> :)
<cavallo> thanks
<Alzi2> Hey. Ever since i tried binding the program 'mednafen' to the .GBA filetype, when i open a file with no extension it gives this error two times: "Could not find the following mime-type: application/octet-stream". Can anyone help me fix this?
<cavallo> is there any option to save password for samba? When I go in konqueror to smb://etc I have to type password every time. Is possible to save it ?
<solidsource> kind of
<Alzi2> Anyone?
<solidsource> heres a forum that will tell you how to configure samba, it works great
<solidsource> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<solidsource> though, the username and password have to be the same as the ones you designate in samba
<solidsource> for both machines
<cavallo> hmmm. If I have on other computer installed ubuntu. How should I access files on that computer ? Is samba the only way ?
<solidsource> Alzi2: sorry I'm no use for that
<Alzi2> hmm, okay...
<stdin> cavallo: no, there is samba, nfs, ssh, http, ftp
<stdin> and more :P
<solidsource> yeah, Samba and FTP being the easiest
<stdin> ssh is easy
<solidsource> yeah, all command line though, I like my ey candy
<cavallo> I have all of them working :) but I was thinking that there is any other option in *ubuntu OS
<stdin> solidsource: konqui can use ssh you know
<solidsource> stdin: yeah but why bother with that when you can just go through a file browser...unless you are doing through the internet and not just a network, then yes that be the way to go
<shinigami> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<solidsource> having video driver problems shinigami?
<stdin> solidsource: konqueror is a file browser
<shinigami> trying out
<shinigami> brb
<cavallo> today is the day with nvidia problems :D
<stdin> solidsource: fish:/(IP of ssh server) in konqueror, try it
<solidsource> stdin: can't....only 1 linux machine and a windows laptop
<stdin> cavallo: everyday is the nvidia problem day
<solidsource> lol
<stdin> solidsource: install shh on the linux one and do fish:/(local IP) :P
<stdin> s/shh/ssh/
<dettoaltrimenti> are there any irc channels dedicated to help with openoffice?
<cavallo> stdin: it works :) nice :)
<craigevil> dettoaltrimenti: #openoffice.org
<stdin> ssh is secure, and has full permissions support, it's great :)
<solidsource> hmm I got blank screen
<cavallo> didnt know for that -> fish://....
<dettoaltrimenti> and in konqueror whenever I try to open a website, it tries to open it with another program
<solidsource> ooohh nevermind ...forgot the second slash
<stdin> solidsource: yeah it's fish://(host/IP) not fish:/
<shinigami> i've followed the instructions to install my nvidia 6600 GT.. last time in my dapper, the nvidia screen would appear before log in screen.. now i'm on edgy, it doesn't..so is it normal?
<solidsource> isn't there a way to do remote login through SSH and have the login screen come up?
<solidsource> shinigami: yes its normal
<stdin> solidsource: hmm, maybe with ssh+vnc
<stdin> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<zenum> hi, what is the application which shows the battery and cpu status in the kicker?
<solidsource> stdin: well from what I read of it, you type "kdm start" while in command line of ssh and its supposed to work
<zenum> the one thats default from the livecd of edgy?
<solidsource> stdin: but never got it to work...unless I misread
<stdin> solidsource: when I've done it, KDM always started on the local screen, not the remote one
<stdin> solidsource: you could always login over ssh then do startkde
<cavallo> one more problem :) I must connect throught VPN to my workplace. And then I must somehow use RDC. Which tools I should use ?
<solidsource> stdin: hmm I've tried logining in before and then starting...it just failed evertime
<stdin> krdc
<stdin> solidsource: I've had a session run over ssh before, with startkde
<stdin> and it was in a nested X server too :)
<stdin> cavallo: krdc should do it
<cavallo> stdin: and how I create VPN connection ?
<stdin> cavallo: never had to, so I don't know, but I found this which may help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<shinigami> hi i know of this command fuser .. how can i use it to check what applications are holding my sound card hardware?
<solidsource> stdin: alright, i'll give it another try see if I was doing anything wrong
<stdin> shinigami: fiser /dev/dsp and fuser /dev/snd/*
<stdin> solidsource: make sure you connect with -X or -Y
<stdin> eg: ssh -CY user@host startkde
<solidsource> stdin: ok, that blew up in my face
<solidsource> stdin: crashed my current login session
<stdin> solidsource: maybe try not to start a session with the same user
<solidsource> stdin: yeah, thats one thing should have done from the start
<stdin> solidsource: KDE over SSH in a nested X server: http://img225.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shot13jm5.jpg
<XenThraL> Hi, my swap seems to have gonne missing, tried a few solutions I found on the net but no dice
<stdin> XenThraL: is it in your /etc/fstab file ?
<XenThraL> eh, I don't know, I'm very linux illiterate
<stdin> XenThraL: what have you tried so far?
<XenThraL> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ticket/2488
<XenThraL> weird, I think I fixed it then
<XenThraL> KDE system guard is saying 1gb swap
<XenThraL> all of it free
<XenThraL> I'm gonna reboot see if will still be fixed
<solidsource> stdin: ok that not working so happy
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<stdin> solidsource: how are you doing it?
<solidsource> stdin: no good
<solidsource> stdin: crashed the entire computer that time
<solidsource> stdin: what was the -y command again?
<stdin> solidsource: that lets you forward X, from a trusted host, -X has a few security things built in, but -Y disables them
<stdin> solidsource: steps I did was "Xephyr :1 &" (nested X server running on :1), then "export DISPLAY=:1", "ssh -CY user@host" then "startkde"
<XenThraL> stdin: should I be concerned at all that none of the swap space is being used?
<XenThraL> (though now it does display 1gb as being avaliable, as opposed to none before)
<stdin> XenThraL: the system will only use it when you need it
<XenThraL> cool
<solidsource> stdin: Xephyr :1 & gave me command not found notice
<Steven_M> hi all\
<Steven_M> has anyone here connected to a ansi telnet server under linux?
<solidsource> stdin: and thats because its not installed...whats the odds
<stdin> solidsource: heh :P
<stdin> !xephyr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xephyr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !Xephyr
<stdin> ahh
<solidsource> stdin: ok, now to just get this work on a windows machine connecting to my kubuntu machine and all I will be all the joy
<stdin> solidsource: there are X servers you can get for windows
<stdin> solidsource: xwin32 is the one I remember off the top of my head
<solidsource> stdin: oh you pick the one that costs money to be the one to remember how coy
<solidsource> stdin: *sarcasm my kind of joking*
<stdin> solidsource: it's was the one I remember (and I didn't pay for it :>), but cygwin (i think that's want it's called) has one too
<solidsource> stdin: yeah installing cygwin now
<stdin> with that and putty you should be able to do it quite easily
<solidsource> stdin: though I may wait till this install finishes before testing just case it crashes things and ruins the install
<stdin> good idea :P
<crusty> hello guys! wich program i do need to tranform a dvd in to avi???????i got kubuntu edgy 6.10...
<solidsource> hmmm acidrip might do it
<stdin> maybe dvdrip too
* stdin look at clock
<stdin> argg, it's Sunday, and I now have to get ready for work :''(
<cavallo> which repo I should use for realplayer ?
<solidsource> lol...yeah, it 2:30 am sunday here...I should be asleep
<yura> keyboard language switcher in KDE doesn't work, If I'm clicking on the flag it switches, if I'm using key combination - not, can anyone help me?
<stdin> solidsource: 10:30am here, the good thing is I don't start until 11:30am, the bad this is I don't finish until 10:30pm
<stdin> solidsource: worse thing is ! woke up at 6am
<solidsource> cavallo: use the sources.list generator, it will provide all the repos you need http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<solidsource> stdin: see I don't do those type of things...I tend to go to bed at 6am
<stdin> solidsource: i didn't go to bed until midnight, and that's early for me :P
<yura> keyboard language switcher in KDE doesn't work, If I'm clicking on the flag it switches, if I'm using key combination - not, can anyone help me?
<aarohi> neither amaroK nor konversation are showing a tray icon in ubuntu.... are there some settings I need to set up?
<stdin> ahh, I really should get ready now
* stdin is /away
<dinosaur-rus> yura: what key combination do you use?
<solidsource> stdin: alright cygwin installed...now to figure it out in combinatin of putty
<stdin> solidsource: tip: start the cygwin server 1st, then putty, it should then detect it, you'll also have to set putty to forward the X server (now I'm gone :P )
<solidsource> stdin: alright thanks for all the help...have fun at work
<stdin> not likely, but thanks :)
<yura> Ctrl-Alt
<yura> as It's set in options
<yura> Sorry, Alt+Shift
<naph> hi, is there a way with kubuntu to allow non-root users to bind to port 80?  thanks.
<dinosaur-rus> yura: try to change it and check if new combination works. combinations of modifier keys are unlikely to work... :(
<dinosaur-rus> does anyone use beep-media-player from pckages repository?
<yura> Just tried setting different combinations, but doesn't work either
<dinosaur-rus> yura: do other hotkeys work?
<daftman> hi
<daftman> can some one help me enable port 3000 for rails
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<naph> hi, is there a way with kubuntu to allow non-root users to bind to port 80?  or maybe a way to switch the user of a process from root to something else after it's bound to the port? thanks.
<daftman> !port
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<daftman> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<daftman> can someone help enable port 3000
<dinosaur-rus> I can't get gnash plugin for Konqueror to work
<daftman> i can connect from localhost but i cant connect from outside
<dinosaur-rus> daftman: sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 3000 -j ACCEPT
<dinosaur-rus> daftman: sudo iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp --sport 3000 -j ACCEPT
<dinosaur-rus> daftman: ?
<daftman> ok
<daftman> does it block it by default?
<dinosaur-rus> I have konqueror-plugin-gnash package installed, by Konq doesn't even see it
<dinosaur-rus> daftman: depends on your iptables settings
<daftman> well my iptables are blank
<daftman> no settings
<daftman> i can gett ssh through but i can't get port 3000
<dinosaur-rus> daftman: do "sudo iptables -L" and look at chain policies
<daftman> yep it is empty
<daftman> I tried what you typed
<daftman> but i cant get it even trhough my lan
<daftman> localhost:3000 work but 192.168.0.2:3000 doesn't work
<cpk1> daftman: you need to tell it what interface i think
<dinosaur-rus> daftman: what chain policies do you have?
<cpk1> daftman: /usr/share/doc/iptables/html/NAT-HOWTO-4.html might help you out ( you should have it)
<yura> Yes, I tried different hotkeys
<dinosaur-rus> yura: I meant any hotkeys, not only for changing the language
<daftman> dinosaur-rus: I don't have any chain policies
<daftman> it just a default ubuntu install
<daftman> but i can run ssh but not a rails webserver
<daftman> *i mean I can connect to ssh
<daftman> *but not rails
<dinosaur-rus> daftman: may be server settings deny connections from addresses other than 127.0.0.1?
<daftman> dinosaur-rus: it allow connect for ssh
<daftman> *allows connections
<dinosaur-rus> daftman: look in rails settings
<yura> Tried those defined in KDE System settings - works OK
<cavallo> is beryl hard to install ?
<daftman> hmmm nope rails settings has nothing to do with connections, just application settings
<dinosaur-rus> daftman: is ssh on 192.168.0.2 works, then I don't know what prevents rails from doing the same thing. sorry.
<timmbob> Hi! Is it possible to launch applications marked as "default application" (System Settings) from the commandline? Like calling "webbrowser" and whatever webbrowser is marked as default will be launched?
<CrakeHunter> hello i would like to watch my dvds with dolbydigital on totem
<CrakeHunter> in section audio i switched to ac3 output - but doesnt work . if i restart the player its back at stereo. what should i do?
<fernando> Hi, in the last days I have upgrade my kernel to 2.11, and I want delete from the initial list the version 2.10..how can I do that??
<fernando> in a safe way of course
<dinosaur-rus> fernando: what Kubuntu version are you using? these kernels seem to be too old... :)
<hoky> where can i make ubdate?
<hoky> update?
<dinosaur-rus> hoky: what update do you mean?
<hoky> all
<fernando> dinosaur-rus: kubuntu 6.10
<hoky> for kubuntu
<cavallo> pffff
<hoky> where can i found kubuntu 6.10?
<cavallo> beryl p0wnz :D
<fernando> dinosaur-rus: the kunbuntu 6.10 come with 2.6.17-10, now I have upgrade it to 2.6.17-11
<fernando> dinosaur-rus: but I want remove from the initial list the option for 2.6.17-10
<fernando> dinosaur-rus: I can edit the file on /boot/grub but I want to know if existe a safe way to do that..
<dinosaur-rus> fernando: ah... then remove all 2.6.17-10 packages
<dinosaur-rus> hoky: http://www.kubuntu.org ?
<fernando> dinosaur_rus: I did't, but nevertheless the option is there
<fernando> dinosaur_rus: to remove the packages doesn't mean to update the file list from grub
<dinosaur-rus> dernando: it'll update your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dinosaur-rus> fernando
<dinosaur-rus> fernando: or run "sudo update-grub"
<hoky> thank you
<fernando> dinosaur-rus: I have edit the meu.list file.. its work.. I will try the update-grub next time :-)
<hoky> which the best kubuntu or ubunto ?
<fernando> dinosaur-rus: thanks.. :-)
<hoky> ubuntu?
<axg> depends.
<fernando> hoky: the only difference is the desktop enviroment..
<axg> its the same.
<dinosaur-rus> what music player (mp3, ogg and different tracker formats) do you recommend?
<axg> just your DM preference changes it..
<Lynoure> hoky: Which do you use know, kde or gnome?
<Lynoure> hoky: and are you happy with it?
<hoky> kde
<Jucato> !best
<hoky> yes  with kubuntu
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Lynoure> hoky: if you are happy with it, stick to it. :) But you can install both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop side by side, too
<vduck> theres something wrong with the letters on my console.. if i open the midnight commander for example, it shows only weird characters instead of the borders. how can i solve that problem?
<fernando> dinosaur-rus: I use mplayer.. is realy good
<hoky> ok thank you
<hoky> :)))
<dinosaur-rus> fernando: I like mplayer, too. but it doesn't seem to support playlists
<fernando> fernando: kaffeine is also good if you have the right codecs
<dinosaur-rus> fernando: I'd want something like XMMS, but with better VBR mp3 support
<fernando> dinosaur-rus: I also use, Streamtuner, is realy good for music
<Linux_Galore> ?? kaffeine is just a front end
<fernando> linux_galore: yes. it is, but suport playlists
<vduck> where can i set/change the codepage in ubuntu?
<Linux_Galore> fernando: you can do playlists in mplayer
<dinosaur-rus> fernando: could you get working bmpx?
<Linux_Galore> although I must admit kmplayer and kaffeine do a better job
<fernando> linux_galore: to be honest, normally I dont use playlists with mplayer, just a single film and that's all, give me a moment to verify
<fernando> dinosaur-rus: sorry, I dont know bmpx? can you explain me?
<Linux_Galore> fernando: Im using vlc allot these days, although sub fonts suck in vlc on some file so i swap back to mplayer
<dettoaltrimenti> does amarok have a 'mini player' mode, like itunes?
<fernando> linux_Galore: yes.. you have the option for playlist
<dinosaur-rus> fernando: it's new branch of BMP player
<Linux_Galore> dettoaltrimenti: yep
<dettoaltrimenti> how do I engage it?
<fernando> dinosaur-rus: sorry, I have not try still
<dettoaltrimenti> also, when I play a new song, amarok tries to 'update collection,' which I don't want it to do- can I change that somewhere in settings?
<fernando> dinosaur-rus: do you know another program like grub, but graphically more nice??
<Jucato> dettoaltrimenti: not really sure, but you can try Settings ->Configure Amarok -> Collection -> uncheck Watch folders for changes
<Jucato> !gfxboot
<ubotu> gfxboot: bootlogo creator for gfxboot compliant boot loaders. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.23-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 364 kB
<dinosaur-rus> fernando: I don't use graphical boot managers
<fernando> dinosaur-rus: I have seen other start system more nice, but I dont remmeber its names
<Jucato> fernando: try researching on that ^^^
<Jucato> it's what SUSE and MEPIS use for theming their GRUB menus
<fernando> ubotu: is gfxboot good?
<Jucato> however, you can also add images to a plain GRUB menu
<Jucato> fernando: ubotu is a bot
<zorglu_> q. i run edgy and it limit the directories seen at / to /home and /media, i remember seeing a page on how to remove this. but i dont remember the url, any suggestion ?
<Jucato> !ubotu | fernando
<ubotu> fernando: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jucato> !hidden | zorglu_
<ubotu> zorglu_: Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles . This will be removed in Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<Jucato> zorglu_: rejoice and be glad, it will be gone in feisty
<fernando> jucato: yes jajaa, I found it out right now:p
<zorglu_> Jucato: thanks :)
<fernando> jucato: and how is work with gfxboot?
<Jucato> fernando: not really sure. I haven't tried installing it (yet)
<fernando> jucato: I mean.. can I configurate from this graphics enviroment?
<Linux_Galore> dettoaltrimenti: its an applet you add to kicker, there is also plugin that does a similar thing
<Jucato> fernando: take note, it doesn't really replace GRUB. it's just like a theming/skinning program for GRUB
<X2B> fernando: THeres a pic of gfxmenu here: http://www.kubuntu-de.net/forum/index.php?topic=3790.0
<dettoaltrimenti> thanks Linux_Galore, can I get it through adept?
<fernando> x2b: thanks..
<Linux_Galore> dettoaltrimenti: Im just checking been a while since ive used the applet
<fernando> x2b: how did you know that I know german??? or is was just luck :p
<fernando> x2b: because the website is in german
<fernando> x2b: bis du in Deustchland??
<X2B> jo, bin ich, aber ich wusste nicht, dass du es auch bist
<X2B> Warum dann nicht #kubuntu-de ?
<fernando> x2b: jaja, Ich whone in Deustchland nur par jhare, aber mein deusch is noch nicht so good
<Linux_Galore> dettoaltrimenti: its an applet called media control,  its part of the kicker-applets package
<fernando> x2b: ich besser sprechen als schreiben.. ;-)
<fernando> x2b: ich kann....
<fernando> x2b: warum du nicht #kubuntu-de???
<Linux_Galore> dettoaltrimenti: intall the package then right click on kicker then Configure->Add Applet  look for the media applet
<Jucato> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dettoaltrimenti> thanks
<Linux_Galore> dettoaltrimenti: install*
<X2B> Sry ^^
<pituka> hello, i have a pretty weird issue: Amarok only starts as root, not with user rights - but there should be no reason for that.
<X2B> fernando: I am in the german channel as well
<mackinac> with the kubuntu desktop CD - are there boot parms to go directly to installation, or do i need to load the live desktop then install?
<Jucato> mackinac: you need to load the desktop
<mackinac> Jucato, thanks
<Linux_Galore> dettoaltrimenti: there are also some plugins, look in kde-look.org
<fernando> x2b: where exactly are you??
<pituka> mackinac: desktop installation is just great - even better and easier than Win XP installation.
<dinosaur-rus> mckinac: I recommend alternative CD
<fernando> x2b: I am in karlsruhe
<dinosaur-rus> ;)
* mray is from Freiburg, Germany ;)
<mackinac> yeah i've done the install from desktop thing already
<mray> so -is there a problem with the desktop install?
<X2B> fernando: Near Hamburg
<Gunirus> Gello
<mackinac> i was hoping to be able to do a server install without dl'ing another iso, no problem :)
<Gunirus> Hello
<fernando> x2b: do you know a irc chanel for opengl and glut stuff???
<lancelot_rw_away> morning guys
<Gunirus> I need help with my Wireless network
<fernando> lancelot: morning
<mray> so, maybe somebody has asolution for my problem? : Amarok runs only as root.
<Gunirus> mray: i had the same problem
<mray> Gunris: use Knetworkamanager - it handles even WPA 1 :P
<Gunirus> i removed all the config files
<Gunirus> and it worked agai
<Gunirus> n
<mray> in the /user folder?
<[-I-] 3poc> sounds like file permissions
<Gunirus> yes
<mray> only the ones inside the .kde/ older?
<mray> or are there others?
<Gunirus> ~/.kde
<mray> because i would BET i tried that already.
<mray> ok il try again.
<CrakeHunter> hello, how do i activate ac3 - passthrough with alsa? im using a audigy 2zs
<fernando> ginirus: did you see if you wireless is enable as hardware??
<Gunirus> i can connect to my network with wlassistant
<Gunirus> but i want to connect when my computer boot
<Gunirus> s
<mray> does wlassistant support WPA ?
<Gunirus> WEP
<mray> :P
<mray> WEP is out of date. I guess it is VERY easy to crack.
<Gunirus> ok
<Gunirus> Then i'll use WPA
<Gunirus> can you help me with that?
<mray> the standard WLAn components that ship with kubuntu aren't capable of dealing with WPA :P
<mray> thats the problem.
<ForgeAus> can you add them in? install a package or two?
<mray> i installed knetworkmanager
<mray> that does do the trick.
<lancelot_rw> oh damn... i went to bed at 6:30 am.. and woke up at 10:15
<Gunirus> knetworkmanager :(
<Gunirus> not working here
<Gunirus> wait
<Gunirus> back in a few minutes
<mray> well. WEP is good eough if you want to keep out kurious neighbours - the non-nerdy ones.
<pedrinho> gente
<ForgeAus> why does my HDD keep saying its full?
<pedrinho> por favor...alguem ai pode me ajudar???
<pedrinho> instalei o kubunto aki no meu pc...mas ele nao reproduz o som
<pedrinho> ????
<lancelot_rw> pedrinho, deu sorte... acho ngm aki fala portugues
<pedrinho> por favor me ajudem ai
<pedrinho> affffffffff
<pedrinho> kredo entao
<ForgeAus> what language is that?
<lancelot_rw> ForgeAus, its portuguese
<pedrinho> e onde tem um canal  em portugues?
<pedrinho> vc sabe?
<lancelot_rw> pedrinho, q c precisa?
<lancelot_rw> as vezes eu posso ajudar
<pedrinho> kra
<pedrinho> instalei o kubunto aki...mas nao sai som
<zorglu_> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<ForgeAus> yeah thats what I was wondering about
<lancelot_rw> ForgeAus, hehehe and the guy still complain that nobody helped him .. LOL
<Gunirus> back
<zorglu_> ForgeAus: explain more about your disk full stuff
<lancelot_rw> pedrinho, viu os canais ai!?
<pedrinho> aham
<pedrinho> vi sim
<mray> Gunirus: you can read german?
<pedrinho> vlw ai
<lancelot_rw> ok :-)
<pedrinho> \o/
<Gunirus> mray: a little bit
<mray> http://rikman.mtb-news.de/archives/2006/07/14/wpa-wlan-unter-xubuntu-kubuntu-oder-ubuntu-606/
<mray> thats the link that helped me.
<ForgeAus> zorglu um is there a way if I can find out if theres a file or something filling up my "free space?"
<Gunirus> i'll try it
<akrus> could someone help me with microsoft & soft-phone?
<zorglu_> mray: Gunirus: google has a translation stuff which may help
<Gunirus> i know :)
<Gunirus> thx
<akrus> I can hear myself speaking while Microphone is enabled in KMix, but never in *any* SIP phone :(
<Jucato> ForgeAus: a good graphical way to find out would be using Filelight
<zorglu_> ForgeAus: type 'df' in a konsole, it will report the amount of space used by disk partition
<zorglu_> akrus: what you hear is likely the sound card echo, aka this is not reaching the OS
<ForgeAus>  hmmm /dev/sdb2             30423712  28878248        12 100% /media/sdb2
<akrus> it's not echo :(
<zorglu_> akrus: check your volume on the OS
<akrus> it's ok
<ForgeAus> I don't have Filelight
<akrus> lemme try sound recording
<zorglu_> ForgeAus: well your disk is 'full'
<[-I-] 3poc> df -h is readable
<ForgeAus> but I just removed several files over 100MB
<ForgeAus> it CAN"T be full
<akrus> same with sound recording
<zorglu_> ForgeAus: the 200mbyte of difference is the reserved part. you can remove it with tune2fs tool
<akrus> zorglu_: could you tell me how to check?
<zorglu_> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<zorglu_> akrus: try this
<ForgeAus> I don't want to remove a reserved bit
<akrus> ok thx
<mray> i'getting depressed: Amarok is so great, but it only wants to run as root.
<Jucato> ForgeAus: try "sudo apt-get autoclean" to clean the apt cache
<ForgeAus> I know I have free space, somethings auto-filling it
<lancelot_rw> what are the codecs to download to run .wmv files?
<Gunirus> mray: knetworkmanager can't connect to my wireless network
<lancelot_rw> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ForgeAus> I deleted the package cache too
<lancelot_rw> !wmvcodecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wmvcodecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lancelot_rw> !wmvcodec
<ForgeAus> (before)
<crazy_bus> !kcheckgmail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wmvcodec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ForgeAus> thats the first thing I did
<ubotu> kcheckgmail: KDE systray application to check GMail accounts. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-1.1 (edgy), package size 96 kB, installed size 580 kB
<mray> Gunirus: did you "sudo aptitude install wpasupplicant" ?
<Gunirus> it is still a wep network
<Gunirus> but knetworkmanager can't connect to it
<lancelot_rw> fernando, man how do I play wmv videos?
<akrus> zorglu_: oh btw may this problem be caused because of Full Duplex? :x
<Gunirus> even not when i disabel wep
<[-I-] 3poc> forgeaus: man fuser
<pedrinho> lancelot_rw  ... meu nick nao e cadastrado por isso nao da pra te responder na conversa reservada...vo ver se consigo registrar ele aki...
<lancelot_rw> pedrinho, ok
<mray> Gunirus: If you still use WEP then there is no reason to use the non-standard WLAN software.
<pedrinho> mas msm assim...obrigado pelas dicas la...vo fazer akelas paradas la..
<pedrinho> \o/
<pedrinho> vlws
<[-I-] 3poc> fuser tells you what process has files open
<crazy_bus> I'm trying to use kcheckgmail but I'm getting the error "Unknown error retrieving cookies"can anyone help fix this?
<zorglu_> akrus: maybe, it is possible to enable/disable fullduplex in the sound card config
<mray> Gunirus: If you want to start using WPA instaed of WEP you first have to set up your WLAN-router to do so.
<Gunirus> mray: but knetworkmanager can't connect to a wirelss network, not to a WEP network not to an unprotected network, ...
<Gunirus> i know
<fernando> lancelot: you have to install the codecs for windows 32
<lancelot_rw> fernando, do you know the names? so I can do an APT-get
<mray> Gunirus: did you follow the instructions completely (including the editing of /etc/network/interfaces ) ?
<lancelot_rw> pedrinho, viu la como registra o nick ?
<Gunirus> i've tried lots of things with /etc/network/interfaces
<pedrinho> vi sim
<fernando> lancelot: here is the key: wget http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/1135D466.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<lancelot_rw> ok
<pedrinho> essa aba e onde heim???
<pedrinho> so mei noob nesse trem aki ainda
<pedrinho> hehehe
<fernando> lancelot: here is the repositories:
<fernando> deb http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl edgy-seveas all
<Jucato> pedrinho: English only please
<lancelot_rw> i use dapper
<fernando> deb-src http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl edgy-seveas all
<Gunirus> mray: okay, WPA, i can choose 6 different WPA thingsd
<mray> Gunirus: ok so lets assume it is installed properly- how does it "not work" ?
<mray> i guess you use the pre-shared Key (TKIP)
<lancelot_rw> Jucato, i was just helping pedrinho to connect to a channel in PT-BR and register his nick
<Gunirus> yes
<Jucato> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<fernando> lancelot: and the library is: libdvdcss2 and w32
<Gunirus> i want to connect ot my WEP network, i enter my WEP key, it tries to connect
<akrus> zorglu_: nothing helps :x
<fernando> lancelot_rw: did you get it???
<Gunirus> and then it will halt
<Gunirus> at 28%
<pedrinho> lancelot_rw onde fika essa barra q vc flo??
<mray> ok - are you sure the key is 100000% correct? (Upper and lowercase matters!!)
<Alzi2> How to make a file open in a specified application by default?
<Gunirus> yes
<Gunirus> i pasted it :)
<[-I-] 3poc> Alzi2: how many ways can you skin a cat?
<mray> that is sometimes problematic - because you can paste spaces or something like that - dunno...
<fernando> Alzi2: you have to see you file, then right click to see the pop menu and "open with"..
<Gunirus> i checked it, double checked it, but it is correct
<fernando> Alzi2: you have to mark the field : open always with this program after you the selection..that's all
<mray> Gunirus: you can choose between 3 different WEPs right?
<fernando> lancelot_rw: did you get it???
<Gunirus> but WEP is  working with wlassistant
<Alzi2> fernando: Thanks :)
<Gunirus> and not in knetworkmanager
<Alzi2> fernando: I did it with clicking properties and then the icon but that caused havoc.
<mray> Gunirus: try chosing the ASCII
<Gunirus> i'll try WEP
<Gunirus> WPA*
<Gunirus> ok
<mray> WEP works fine with knetworkmanager, too.
<Gunirus> not here :(
<fernando> Alzi2: but isn't in properties.. is the menu "open with"
<mray> Gunirus: but hey - if you want to stick with WEP keep using what already works!!
<Alzi2> fernando: Hmm.. strange, i don't see that box.
<Gunirus> mray: I'll tru WPA
<Gunirus> try
<Gunirus> WPA shared key?
<mray> yes.
<mray> Shared key : TKIP
<lancelot_rw> fernando, oh man, sorry (girls calling me)... i'll try to download it later... now im going to a party :)
<Gunirus> ok
<mray> Gunrius and "WPA Personal"
<fernando> lancelot: jajaja ok..have fun!!!
<Alzi2> fernando: Hmm.. strange, i don't see that checkbox. What to do if it's not there?
<fernando> Alzi2: can you see "open with"?
<lancelot_rw> well guys... see ya later! ...
<Alzi2> Yes
* lancelot_rw going to a party... ! 
<fernando> Alzi2: ok.. can you select the program??
<Alzi2> And then, in that window, only "Open in terminal" is there, not the "always open"
<fernando> Alzi2: yes..and is a field with: "remember the association with..blablababla
<fernando> Alzi2: that you have to mark..
<Alzi2> fernando: No.
<Alzi2> fernando: It's not there.
<fernando> Alzi2: are you using konqueror to display this menus??
<Alzi2> fernando: Yes.
<Gunirus> ok
<Gunirus> wpa is enabled in my router configuration
<fernando> Alzi2: try it on a terminal with "sudo konqueror"
<Alzi2> I remember i saw the checkbox, though.. something must've made it show up. But now, i don't see it
<Alzi2> hmm... i discovered that i don't see the checkbox on the SNES files (roms)
<Alzi2> when won't it show up?
<Alzi2> cuz on the text files, it does.
<cavallo> what dc++ client can I use in *ubuntu ?
<cavallo> is there anything like dc++ ? :)
<zorglu_> cavallo: yes, there is but dont remember the name
<Gunirus> mray: then, the knetworkmanager part?
<zorglu_> !p2p | cavallo
<fernando> Alzi2: but if the file doesnt have any association, if you make dobleclick on it.. automatically kubuntu will ask you for a program to associat
<ubotu> cavallo: Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<Gunirus> I can choose WPA &2 Personal and WPA enterprise
<mray> Gunirus: what about it?
<mray> ah ok.
<Alzi2> fernando: Yeah, and the strange thing is... on that filetype, the box DOESN'T show up.
<mray> let me have a look...
<mray> WPA2 is newer and harder to crack - don't know if your router understands it. try WPA2 - if it fails - try WPA1
<Gunirus> Router supports wpa2
<mray> ok great then use WPA2 :)
<Gunirus> WPA2 preshared key only?
<Gunirus> (router configuration)
<mray> yes - that's the easiest way where you just set up a password on the router and enter the same on your machine.
<Gunirus> done
<mray> does it work?
<Alzi2> fernando: Yeah, and the strange thing is... on that filetype, the box DOESN'T show up.
<Gunirus> now knetworkmanager
<Alzi2> Can anyone help me with that? I'm trying to set an application to open on a file with the extension .SMD, but when i do "open with.." it doesn't show up the "always open with this application" thing. Why doesn't it do that?
<mray> does it find your network?
<Gunirus> not working
<mray> do you see your SSID ?
<Gunirus> yes
<fernando> Alzi2: make dobleclick on the file.. did you try that??
<fernando> Alzi2: kubuntu will ask you for an application
<Alzi2> fernando: Yeah, tried that.
<cavallo> goshhh beryl realy p0wnz :) Very nice :)
<mray> Gunirus: i had some issues with that, too - try adding it manually by choosing "Connect to other network....."
<mray> cavallo: did you get it to run under KDE?
<cavallo> mray: yes
<cavallo> works liek a charm. Awesome
<cavallo> like*
<mray> cavallo: easy to set up?
<cavallo> yeah.
<cavallo> mray: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Beryl.2FAIGLX_.28Nvidia.29
<Gunirus> mray: it is not working
<mray> Gunirus: you add a connection manually: -> enable encryption -> choose WPA Personal -> enter password -> WPA2 -> WPA protocol : TKIP
<Gunirus> i tried that
<mray> if thats not working maybe WPA1 does the trick?
<Gunirus> it hangs at 28%
<mray> you ahve to be patioent.
<mray> *patient
<Gunirus> mray: something like this : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305902
<mray> it does not connect IMMEDIATELY
<Gunirus> i KNOW :)
<mray> hm over here it works like that. - i know that doesn't help you :P
<mray> but you're not still running wlanassistant or something like it ?...
<fernando> I have problem with skype.. I can see my friend online but If I cann't call....
<fernando> anyone has the same problem??
<fernando> I am usign the debian package
<fernando> I have install skype, but I cann't call, I am using the debian package..any help???
<Alzi2> Can anyone help me with this? I'm trying to set an application to open on a file with the extension .SMD, but when i do "open with.." it doesn't show up the "always open with this application" thing. Why doesn't it do that?
<fernando>  I have install skype, but I cann't call, I am using the debian package..any help???
<fernando>  I have install skype, but I cann't call, I am using the debian package..any help???
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell fernando about repeat | fernando, see the private message from ubotu.
<angasule> I did an update yesterday and now my nvidia card doesn't work, what packages should I reinstall for it to work again? I'm on the console
<angasule> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fernando> angasule...
<fernando> angasule: did you update the kernel??
<angasule> fernando yes
<Forge> hmmm wierd
<Jucato> angasule: update/install the linux-restricted-modules that matches the new linux-image version
<Jucato> angasule: if you're using the driver from nvidia.com, you need to run the installer again
<fernando> angasule: I get the same problem with the new linux kernel release few days ago..
<angasule> Jucato : I'm unsure what version it is
<Jucato> angasule: uname -r
<fernando> angasule: just make sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<angasule> Jucato oh heh of course :)
<fernando> angasule: the system will update the nvidia drivers if they are available
<angasule> ok, gonna reboot, thanks :)
<fernando> angasule: I am using the beta drivers for nvidia card and they work perfect even with BERYL
<fernando> jucato: are you using skype??
<Jucato> nope
<angasule> that didn't work
<Jucato> angasule: which driver are you using
<Jucato> and what exactly didn't work?
<angasule> Jucato X11 failed to init, I'm using the binary nvidia driver from the repo recommended for beryl
<Alzi2> Really big problem here. Every time i try to make changes in the MIME database, it deletes the application/octet-stream entry! and then i have to create it manually again. how to solve this really annoying problem?
<Jucato> angasule: oh... that's a problem then...
<cavallo> angasule: try to reinstall nvidia drivers...
<Jucato> angasule: if the recommendation is from the official Beryl guide, might want to ask in #beryl or #ubuntu-effects on what to do in case of kernel upgrades
<angasule> ok, I'll go there, I hate BitchX :)
<ladob> ola todos
<ForgeAus> back
<okay> bonjour
<ForgeAus> :)
<ForgeAus> well not sure what the problem was but it seems to have fixed itself
<naser> what is the name of the package : for install source packages in ubuntu (gcc\c++)
<naser> that include c++\gcc ***
<ForgeAus> c++/gcc/g++ ... dev packages they're probably already installed
<ForgeAus> much of linux gets compiled from that those
<naser> i want to install packeg in my system but i have  a lot of problems what to do ??????????
<ForgeAus> naser I'm pretty much as clueless as you
<HymnToLife> ForgeAus, they're not installed by default in Ubuntu
<ForgeAus> but first thing oyu need to know is... what kind of package
<HymnToLife> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ForgeAus> Hymn... thats wierd
<HymnToLife> !away | racarr
<ubotu> racarr: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<larsivi> jhutchins: you here?
<fernando> someone is using skype ???
<larsivi> fernando: ye
<fernando> larsivi: I have install the debian package but just doesnt work.. and more.. is stop my audio system..
<fernando> larsivi: are you in edgy???
<larsivi> fernando: hmm, worked out of the box for me
<larsivi> yes, I use edgy
<BluesKaj> howdy all :)
<fernando> larsivi: how did you install it??
<larsivi> fernando: using dpkg, I think
<streather> hi can someone help me with installing the fglrx drivers properly?
<BluesKaj> !installation
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<larsivi> have anyone installed kde debug symbols with 3.5.6 ?
<fernando> atreather: I have install the fglrx driver.. what problem do you have?
<rEvolution27> how do i configure Kk menu to show descriptions only?
<fernando> streather: I have install the fglrx driver.. what problem do you have?
<streather> i followed the guide on the ubuntu wiki and it doesn't seem to be installed properly
<HymnToLife> rEvolution27, kcontrol, desktop, panels, menus
<ForgeAus> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<ForgeAus> (good place for instructions on how to install ATI drivers
<ForgeAus> should work for kubuntu (just use kde alternatives)
<johny_> hey guys does someone know why some movies freeze for a seconds using kaffeine
<ForgeAus> ie adept instead of synaptic and kdesu instead of gksu
<johny_> The same happens after writing "flrx_gears" ij console
<fernando> streather: doesn't work properly? can you be more specific?
<ForgeAus> seems to mention that kinda stuff on the site anyway
<streather> well when i type fglrxinfo into the terminal window to check it comes up with
<streather> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<streather> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<mackan> 001506
<mackan> sjo d:
<fernando> streather: do you have hardware acceleration??
<ForgeAus> streather you need a symbolic link
<ForgeAus> to where your dri directory is
<rEvolution27> how do I configure K menu to show descriptions only? (sorry I got disconnected)
<mackan> identify
<ForgeAus> under X11 (not sure if its in /lib or /usr but X11r6 needs a link to where dri is installed to
<ForgeAus> its probably there if you have flgrx drivers
<RogueJediX> When I did apt-get update and upgrade the packages linux-headers-generic and linux-image-generic have been held back. If I attempt to remove them, I don't break any dependencies. Does that mean I can remove them?
<ForgeAus> I used krusader and copied it as a link
<ForgeAus> so its not exactly missing just doesn't know the right place to look for it
<streather> ok so all i have to do is tell it the right place to look for it?
<ForgeAus> yeah by putting in a symbolic link
<fernando> ForegeAus: may be you can help me..I have and notebook with an x700 ati radeon, I can run the fglrx drivers without problem but...
<ForgeAus> find your dri directory (prolly under some x11 or x11r6 dir somewhere on your drive
<ForgeAus> then make a link
<fernando> ForgeAus: I want to install beryl and is always Beryl with xgl.. the problem is that Beryl always try to start AIGLX
<ForgeAus> fernando I don't have beryl and I don't know how to get it working
<streather> ok how would i go about making a link to the x11 directory?
<fernando> ForgeAus: is ok.. but do you know how to install ati radeon drivers instead of flgrx???
<ForgeAus> streather I'm not a great person to ask, like I said I did it in krusader
<fernando> ForgeAus: I am right now in beryl, my problem is with the ati radeon for my notebook
<ForgeAus> flgrx ARE the radeon drivers aren't they?
<fernando> ForgeAus: not..they are diferent..
<ForgeAus> mine is only AGP radeon 9600 All in 1 wonder
<ForgeAus> x700 is higher tech! lol
<BluesKaj> johny_, are you trying to install the binary ati driver ? then check this out : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-c966b2cb7c82944d6883f27a2896725db3b90a3a
<ForgeAus> you got radeontool?
<fernando> ForgeAous: no
<bomber> dagnabbit
<johny_> BluesKaj: I'm not trying to install nothing. Fglrx work and I'm using this driver
<johny_> But the things that's strange is those movies freeze and so does the gears in the console
<streather> sweet they're working now :D
<streather> now to reinstall beryl (>_<)
<BluesKaj> johny_, how much memory and what's yer cpu ?
<ForgeAus> awesome streather, glad its working
<yacoob> Greetings.
<yacoob> Is there much hassle making firefox integrate smoothly with Kubuntu's KDE?
<johny_> BluesKaj: it's not about memory, I've got 1gg of RAM and the halpf is free
<larsivi> yacoob: it works fairly well
<_6StringKng_> using firefox in kde is great
<adaptr> 1 GigaGiggle ?
<_6StringKng_> haven't had any prbobs so far
<yacoob> larsivi, what I mean is, do I only need to install the package, or there's something more to muck about?
<_6StringKng_> probs*
<_6StringKng_> get it from adept update manager
<larsivi> yacoob: shouldn't need anything more
<johny_> BluesKaj: I guess it must be something in the kernel
<larsivi> you'll even get a open in ff menu choice in konqui
<larsivi> I find ff slow though, compared to konqui
<yacoob> konqueror is amazingly fine for a browser not based on gecko
<johny_> BluesKaj: There's the same with ATI proprietary driver (freeze)
<yacoob> ...yet there are some things that it lacks, like firebug :))
<larsivi> yacoob: I suppose that's why safari use the same core?
<yacoob> oh, and konq is said to pass css3 selector test
<larsivi> and nokia
<yacoob> ...not that users care :)
<ForgeAus> actually firefox doesn't really integrate with kde it just runs fine under it
<malice007> hello, I typed su -l and now I can not do sudo.... I am very new and now I have no clue how to get this back so I can do sudo
<larsivi> yacoob: the khtml team get to import most improvements apple make to safari, so it is becoming better very fast
<ForgeAus> it tends to have a more GTK-style interface but works fine anyhow
<mrcoool> does anyone know how you spell the term "kubuntu" ?
<BluesKaj> johny_, what's the output when you do this command : fglrxinfo  ?
* yacoob still needs to decide whether he likes gnome or kde. After all those years with plain sawfish... :))
<larson9999> i find konq+kde == just a little to close to win+ie
<malice007> anyone?
<larsivi> larson9999: I suppose there are similarities, but win+ie really falls down between the chairs in comparison
<johny_> BluesKaj: thats the output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5221/plain/
<larson9999> larsivi: still a too close for me tastes.  as gnome is a little too close to the registry for my tastes :)
<yacoob> larson9999, are you following "MUST BE DIFFERENT!" rule, while picking your tools? :D
<zarephath> I don't see kget as an option...is there another repo that needs to be added other than those in synaptic?
<BluesKaj> johny_, hmmm yer fgl_glxgears  should work in 3D and not freeze , as long as yer not running or burning something
<malice007> Sorry I typed sudo -i and now I can not use it
<malice007> How do I go back and fix this?
<larson9999> yacoob: perhaps.  especially when it comes to the things i don't like. hate when those get copied.
<erick> hi,all
<larsivi> larson9999: I find konqui to be customizable enough for me - it happens that I fire up Krusader for file handling though
<johny_> BluesKaj: it works fine ( all appears and moves ) but every 1 min it freezes for a second and then gets back
<johny_> BluesKaj: The same happens with movies in all formats
<johny_> BluesKaj: However in Mplayer this thing does'nt exist
<larson9999> larsivi: it is. i'm just worried about the 'integratedness'.  but it's not that bad.
<larsivi> larson9999: integratedness? in konqui?
<SSJ_GZ> larson9999: What's wrong with integratedness?
<tier> hallo ihr buben
<malice007> can anyone help me with sudo -i?
<malice007> anyone?
<tier> hat irgend jemand den nerv sich mit der installation der proprieteren ati treiber zu helfen?
<shinigami> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shinigami> what's ndiswrapper
<LjL> !de | tier
<ubotu> tier: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<calinux> hi
<calinux> its only eng language???
<calinux> ci sono italiani ?
<tier> has anybody the nerv to help my by install original ati driver for 9600/9700 mobility?
<LjL> !it | calinux
<ubotu> calinux: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<calinux> GRAZIE MILLE
<calinux> ;)
<calinux> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<zarephath> malice007: What? If you run sudo -i then you become root period..what is your question?
<tier> do you answer in chinese, too ubotu?
<LjL> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<LjL> but
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<tier> and mongololian, ubotu?
<tier> and mongolian, ubotu?
<tier> can anybody help me to install the proprietery ati driver?
<larson9999> larsivi: yeah, that kde will become too dependent on konq.  i suppose many think it already is.
<larson9999> SSJ_GZ: well, if it gets to the point where it's required a la ie and windows. that's a bad thing imo
<Foofty> beryl isn't working =[
<erick> hello everyone, is anyone can help me with ubuntu boot problem, a bit strange
<larsivi> larson9999: fair enough, but the components that konq is built on are usable by all other (possibly not currently existing) applications too
<Foofty> i've installed beryl-manager,beryl and emerald theme manager and also xserver-xorg-air
<Foofty> and it isn't working
<malice007> zar when I try to so anything it tell me su falied or something I can not seem to get su away and just do sudo.. when I type su in konsole I get
<malice007> su: Authentication failure
<malice007> Sorry.
<Foofty> beryl loads on login but i have no window borders or effects etc
<malice007> should I just reistall?
<malice007> install even
<malice007> I realy dont know what I did
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell malice007 about root | malice007, see the private message from ubotu.
<zhangwei> ok
<malice007> sudo does not work
<malice007> that is what I am telling you
<malice007> I know about sudo
<malice007> when I type sudo It bouces me back
<fernando> I am try to modify the access to some folder with chmod, How can I give privilegies for a normal user with chmod???
<malice007> does not ask for anything
<malice007> and does not ask for anything
<LjL> !permissions > fernando    (fernando, see the private message from Ubotu)
<malice007> password etc
<malice007> sudo does nothing
<malice007> none of the package mang work
<malice007> just tells me something about su
<larson9999> larsivi: for instance removing konq means i also have remove kdebase-dev.  that's going down the wrong road imo.
<HymnToLife> malice007, you need to type sudo <command> to run a command as root
<HymnToLife> if you want a root shell, do sudo -i
<malice007> I get su returend with an error
<malice007> I do type sudo and a command
<zhangwei> ubuntu?
<malice007> it does nothing
<malice007> k
<HymnToLife> do sudo -i instead of su
<malice007> I dunno what I did
<larsivi> larson9999: it's more like it always been that way, and someone (maybe you ;) needs to address it?
<malice007> I believe I did sudo -i
<malice007> after that all my problems
<larsivi> anyway, anyone installed kde debug symbols on edgy for 3.5.6 ?
<RogueJediX> Is there a window manager that integrates with KDE better than Beryl? Those dark grey menus don't do it for me
<erick> is su - working, malice007?
<malice007> su I get this
<malice007> su: Authentication failure
<malice007> Sorry.
<HymnToLife> RogueJediX, KWin :)
<HymnToLife> malice007, I told you not to run su !
<RogueJediX> I think I should've rephrased that
<erick> are u in the wheel group?
<malice007> hymn no you did not I did that before I came in here :)
<malice007> should I just reinstall?
<malice007> its a fresh install
<malice007> anyways
<RogueJediX> Er, one that makes use of aiglx or xgl and such
<HymnToLife> malice007, nope, just run sudo -i instead of su
<malice007> ok hold
<malice007> ok I did that
<malice007> it asked me for my password when I typed a command and it did nothing
<HymnToLife> type your password then :)
<erick> malice007 ,u should input your root passwd
<HymnToLife> erick, wrong
<HymnToLife> it's the user password
<erick> :s
<HymnToLife> there is no root password by default in Ubuntu
<malice007> when I open a package manager now I get su returned with an error
<malice007> ?
<HymnToLife> malice007, which pckage manager ?
<malice007> I am using Kubuntu
<malice007> yup
<malice007> adept
<erick> synaptic,most probably
<HymnToLife> erick, Synaptic is in Gnome...
<erick> sorry
<HymnToLife> though I agree it's a million times better than Adept
<tier> hello i now, i am noob nr. 1000000 questioning  about ati proprietary driver, but i need just a little help
<HymnToLife> malice007, are you running Adept from the K Menu or from Konsole ?
<erick> actually, i am using xfce :)
<malice007> k menu
<HymnToLife> you should be asked for your password in a popup then
<HymnToLife> mark, _your_ password
<malice007> nope just that error I tell you
<HymnToLife> not root's or anyone else's
<HymnToLife> hmm
<malice007> I think I should just reinstall
<malice007> :)
<HymnToLife> that's weird
<HymnToLife> try         kdesu adept
<malice007> would ne easier
<malice007> be
<HymnToLife> in konsole
<malice007> ok
<tier> have any one a radeon 9600/9700 mobility?
<erick> HymnToLife , can we have a private talk? a weird problem
<HymnToLife> !anyone | tier
<ubotu> tier: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<HymnToLife> erick, sure
<malice007> hymn it says wrong root password?
<malice007> it pops up and wants a password
<tier> sorry, i am not uset to english foren
<malice007> I put in the only one I had
<tier> this bot ist funny
<malice007> kdesu adept
<malice007> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<HymnToLife> malice007, is the account you're using the one you created during ubuntu setup ?
<malice007>   Major opcode:  145
<malice007>   Minor opcode:  3
<malice007>   Resource id:  0x0
<HymnToLife> that's normal
<malice007> Failed to open device
<malice007> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<malice007>   Major opcode:  145
<malice007>   Minor opcode:  3
<malice007>   Resource id:  0x0
<malice007> Failed to open device
<malice007> yes
<HymnToLife> hmm
<malice007> jsut when I put in a password i get errors or nothing
<HymnToLife> are you running kdesu from a root shell ?
<malice007> nope
<malice007> fresh install
<malice007> I was just trying to get java to work
<malice007> using su
<malice007> and this happend
<tier> ati, just a little help?
<erick> in my opinion, i feel it's only the root passwd work, anyway
<HymnToLife> you most likely did something you shouldn't have
<HymnToLife> you should stick with Ubuntu instructions for installing stuff until you're familiar enough with it
<malice007> hymn I will just reinstall then :)
<malice007> thanks for the help
<erick> hymn, waiting for ur acknowledgement
<erick> :)
<shinigami> !dos2unix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dos2unix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HymnToLife> erick, what for ?
<shinigami> how do i get dos2unix
<LjL> !find dos2unix | shinigami
<erick> i encounter a boot problem
<ubotu> shinigami: File dos2unix found in tofrodos
<shinigami> rofrodos?
<shinigami> !tofrodos
<ubotu> tofrodos: Converts DOS <-> Unix text files, alias tofromdos. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.6-2 (edgy), package size 16 kB, installed size 68 kB
<erick> as far as the kernel loaded(even on the rescue CD),the keyboard dead
<shinigami> ok thanks sir
<erick> i tried the rh9 rescue cd(busybox), it works fine
<erick> i think it is nothing to do with a hardware or ps2 problem
<erick> hymn,any hint?
<HymnToLife> nope :/ (sorry, I'm helping out a friend with PYthon stuff so I'm quite busy atm)
<erick> never mind, take your time
<erick> :)
<shinigami> !kwirelessmonitor
<ubotu> kwirelessmonitor: wireless interface monitor for KDE systray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.91-2build1 (edgy), package size 55 kB, installed size 280 kB
<shinigami> where is the shortcut in edgy to kwirelessmonitor?
<Danker> hi
<Danker>  I am not english native, so could someone explain what does "Hun' " mean?
<shinigami> !WEP
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shinigami> my wep mode should be open system or shared key?
<Alzi2> How to change the home page of konqueror? if i do it in the settings, it still shows the konqueror introduce thing
<LjL> Alzi2: http://www.konqueror.org/faq/#HowdoIsetmyhomepagethepageloadedonstartup
<craigevil> which version is more stable Dapper or Edgy?
<larsivi> craigevil: imo, dapper
<LjL> craigevil: people often say dapper is more stable
<LjL> dapper is LTS anyway
<LjL> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<erick> danker, hun means rude people
<Alzi2> LjL: Long page name xD
<craigevil> ok but does it also have newer packages like kde 3.5.6 available
<Alzi2> ah... thanks :D
<LjL> Alzi2: well it's not really a page name, the page name is  http://www.konqueror.org/faq/ - the # part simply tells the browser to go to the right parapgrah
<shinigami> anyone have experience using linksys wmp54g wireless network card? goddamnit.. just couldn't get it connected to my wireless network
<erick> LjL, have you ever heard of a bug such that when the kernel loaded, the keyboard died?
<LjL> erick: i don't think. i know of a bug that makes the keyboard behave strangely. i've also had some people saying their keyboard doesn't work in Ubuntu, but i never could find the culprit
<ubuntu_> hi ppl i need help..
<ubuntu_> lol
<ubuntu_> my grub boot loader is no longer there..
<erick> unfortunately, i encounter the weird thing
<ubuntu_> how can i restore it..im using kubuntu cd  right now
<ubuntu_> 6.10 edgy .
<erick> oops
<ubuntu_> can someone help me pls:S
<ubuntu_> i got a work to finish....
<ubuntu_> im a noob in linux lOol
<ubuntu_> ???
<kozz> can you access the harddrive?
<ubuntu_> no..
<ubuntu_> only a usb disk
<ubuntu_> but my work is not there.
<ubuntu_> can i mount the disk from the cd ?/
<ubuntu_> i cant even log in shell as root
<ubuntu_> i dont know the default pass for that
<kozz> yes
<kozz> you need to use sudo
<ubuntu_> how!
<kozz> with no pass I think
<ubuntu_> what pass ?
<streather> ok i have a interesting new problem, i installed beryl and XGL and somethings gone wrong and now when i use xgl to sign in from the welcome screen i get a black screen with a X for a cursor and when i use kde to log in i get the wallpaper and cursor etc just no taskbar/menus/rightandleft click menu >.<
<philippbieber> no password is needed when doing sudo su to get a root shell on a live cd
<ForgeAus> if you don't have a root pass you shouldn't be using the system! (except perhaps as a user)...
<LjL> indeed
<craigevil> ubuntu_: do sudo mount -o dev,rw /media/hdxx where xx is the drive where your mbr is
<LjL> though sudo -i is a better idea than sudo su anyway
<ubuntu_> what is teh command to mount the disk ?
<ForgeAus> streather
<ubuntu_> but the thing is i want to fix the grub loader!!
<ForgeAus> you installed beryl right?
<streather> yep
<ForgeAus> you need a window decorator
<beryln00b> my usb devices aren't automounting
<beryln00b> if i add them to fstab i can mount them
<beryln00b> but i want them to mount when plugged in
<kozz> ubuntu_: you need to enter your installation with chroot and then rewrite the boot loader with grub-install
<ForgeAus> like aquamarine or emeryld
<streather> emeralds installed
<ForgeAus> hmmmm
<ubuntu_> craigevil: im gonna try
<ForgeAus> I'm not sure then
<ubuntu_> craigevil: is that to fix the mbr ?
<ubuntu_> or mount the disk!!
<craigevil> that will let you mount the drive
<streather> i can't even get a terminal window open atm >.<
<ubuntu_> ah ok
<kozz> ubuntu_: I don't know your device name but say it is called /dev/sda1, you need to mount /dev/sda somewhere. Like sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 and then run sudo chroot /media/sda1 and then run grub-install
<ubuntu_> mount: can't find /media/hdd1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<kozz> ubuntu_: mount the filesystem, set that filesystem to your new root and then rewrite the boot loader
<ubuntu_> thats what says when i try to mount the hdb1
<craigevil> then do  sudo chroot -root-directory=/media/hdxx  /dev/hdx   where x is the correct drive letter+number
<rEvolution27> how do i move my sytem tray? I messed it up and I want to move   it back to it's original position
<ubuntu_> nothing happens:S
<ubuntu_> im so fck............
<ForgeAus> revolution try middleclick (if you got one) system settings ... and change your panel
<ForgeAus> (its also known as kicker)
<rEvolution27> yes but i can't move certain applets
<rEvolution27> like the clock and system tray
<ForgeAus> are the panels locked?
<rEvolution27> i dunno
<Jucato> rEvolution27: if you hover over the applets, you should see applet handles
<Jucato> unless you turned those off
<rEvolution27> err
<ForgeAus> yeah Jucato locking turns them off
<ForgeAus> the clock and taskbar have "grips" on the left when unlocked
<rEvolution27> they aren't locked
<Jucato> try right-click -> Unlock Panels if they're locked
<cntb> hi
<ForgeAus> some other panel applets too
<rEvolution27> they aren't locked
<cntb> monitor issue while delivering Pc to a different undetected monitor
<ForgeAus> then there should be (to the left of them) a small vertical bar you can right click to move it
<rEvolution27> if i right click on say k menu i can select move
<Jucato> rEvolution27: right-click on the panel -> Configure Panel -> Appearance -> Advanced Options button -> set Applet handles to Fade Out or Visible
<rEvolution27> but i dunno how to move the system tray
<cntb> will <<<< sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange >>> work in a konsole or I must kill X on this PC to try it ?
<rEvolution27> oh thanks jucato
<ForgeAus> the system tray, the space directly to the left of it.. right click and it should say move system tray as an option
<cntb> what is a quick terminal command in ctrl alt F1 to kill x
<ubuntu_> craigevil: nothing happens!
<Jucato> cntb: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<cntb> easy in place of restart tyvm Jucato
<Jucato> cntb: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart also
<nodesert> how can i log out with using console?
<Jucato> K Menu -> Logout ?
<ForgeAus> shutdown now -r will reset, um logout just use logout...
<ForgeAus> I thikn
<craigevil> exit
<ForgeAus> um not sure if that logs out of kde tho
<Jucato> be careful w/ using shutdown commands while KDE is still running, as it does not start the proper session-related events/processes for shutting down
<ForgeAus> oh ok... didn't know that
<_6StringKng_> anyone know why Kubuntu doesn't want to shutdown or restart properly sometimes?
<rEvolution27> ok now... how do I set k menu to show only item descriptions?
<gihef> Hello
<ForgeAus> rev not sure you can
<Jucato> rEvolution27: right-click, Configure Panel -> Menus
<rEvolution27> crap... i could do it in gnome
<Jucato> yes you can
<Jucato> choices are: Name only, Name Description, Description (Name), and Description only
<rEvolution27> where in the menu editor?
<Jucato> no
<_6StringKng_> k, anyone know why Kubuntu doesn't shut down properly sometimes, nor restart...
<_6StringKng_> ????
<ForgeAus> not menu editor
<Jucato> right-click panel -> Configure Panel -> Menu
<Jucato> rEvolution27:
<ForgeAus> panel configuration
<ForgeAus> (menu applet)
<rEvolution27> ok
<Jucato> saw it?
<rEvolution27> yeh... thank you sooo much
<Jucato> ok. now I can logout...
<Jucato> brb
<_6StringKng_> .....anyone
<gihef> May I ask a question ?
<_6StringKng_> bout the whole Kubuntu not wanting to shutdown or restart properly half the time
<_6StringKng_> just ask it
<_6StringKng_> doubt I could help though
<_6StringKng_> lol
<gihef> _6String Kng , i don't have this problem
<gihef> you should take a look at your logs
<_6StringKng_> well its not all the time
<_6StringKng_> and how do I look at my logs?
<gihef> I am trying to " share " a mysql db between two distros : edubuntu drake and kubuntu eft
<gihef> anyone ?
<gihef> browse in your filesystem to /var/log
<kozz> _6StringKng_: are you using fglrx?
<ForgeAus> um does mysql allow you to connect to it?
<ForgeAus> run one and connect to it from the other? (if you run them simultaneously)
<_6StringKng_> yes
<gihef> I do not run them simultaneously
<kozz> _6StringKng_: that might very well be the problem, also had problem with shutting down sometimes on my laptop while using fglrx, with the radeon driver it works every time
<ForgeAus> um then do you mount one from the other?
<gihef> the first time i changed the datadir of mysql to the /var/lib/mysql of my other partition i got something with diskspace
<gihef> yes
<_6StringKng_> k
<kozz> _6StringKng_: fglrx is a bit buggy unforntunately
<_6StringKng_> yeah
<_6StringKng_> whats the differences between the two? one better than the other?
<ForgeAus> well why can't you import/open from a mount?
<gihef> then i changed the rights to let anyone access the directory
<mey> hola los canales espaol?
<gihef> and now, it doesn't seem to start
<gihef> /etc/init.d/mysql start
<gihef>  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld
<kozz> _6StringKng_: fglrx is developed by ATI and just released as a binary while the radeon driver in xorg is open. Performance wise fglrx is much better than radeon however
<mey> hola
<mey> espaa canale s?
<_6StringKng_> k, thanks
<mey> hola algien hbla mi idioma
<_6StringKng_> well I found what might possibly be a fix for the shutdown/restart probs on a forums, supposed to add acpi=force to the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst file, maybe that might work
<abattoir> !es | mey
<ubotu> mey: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<gihef> ForgeAus, I don't want to import, but use the same db with whatever version of ubuntu i start
<slyfox> How can I play quicktime ?
<mey> abattoir:  mersy cenksss
<BluesKaj> mplayer
<abattoir> slyfox: you need to install codecs
<abattoir> !codecs | slyfox
<ubotu> slyfox: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<gihef> the username and groups of my mounted partition does not appear correclty, i only see numbers
<slyfox> BluesKaj: is there an easy way to isntall mplayer ?
<ForgeAus> well mysql command is proably a binary to start the features of mysql not the actual database, the program itself...
<ForgeAus> so changing the permissions for the program probably isn't a good idea
<streather> is there a keyboard shortcut for the pacakage manager for kubuntu or something?
<abattoir> streather: you can create one if you want...
<_6StringKng_> could someone help me with Beryl????
<_6StringKng_> was thinking about installing iut
<_6StringKng_> it*
<abattoir> streather: Kcontrol->Regional and Accessibility->Keyboard shortcuts should be it
<BluesKaj> _6StringKng_, /join #beryl
<abattoir> !beryl | _6StringKng_
<ubotu> _6StringKng_: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<streather> abattoir i don't have any controls what so ever, all i can do atm is open a help window and use that window to open firefox >_<
<abattoir> streather: try Alt+F2 and type adept_manager in that dialog
<abattoir> streather: what do you mean? you don't have access to the menu?
<streather> i mean kde isn't working what so ever
<streather> when i log in all i get is background and a cursor
<larsivi> streather: there seems to be several issues with input - and it may be an upgrade problem - did you upgrade to kde 3.5.6 ?
<streather> i did
<larsivi> streather: I had similar problems yesterday, but was able to "fix" it by clearing my user's .kde/share/config directory
<larsivi> I copied back some of the files afterwards, but I didn't figure exactly which file(s) were at fault
<gihef> ForgeAus , Do you have any idea what I should do then ?
<BluesKaj> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type, : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jucato> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Jucato> ubotu: ping
<ubotu> pong
<BluesKaj> To configure only the driver and resolution, type : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<BluesKaj> 
<ForgeAus> gihef find where mysql stores its databases (the datafiles not the program ones)
<ForgeAus> then import/open them
<BluesKaj> oops :)
<heya0007> have anyone here used C72 Siemens Mobile Phone on linux?
<xenol> where in konqueror can i set that it wont log what i have searched in google or when i am logging somewhere plz
<heya0007>  hey, i need to install a usb cable to comunicate with my C72 mobile phone (siemens), can you guys help me? what kernel modules should i load?
<_6StringKng_> how do I find new themes for kde?
<xenol> _6StringKng_:  www.kde-look.org
<_6StringKng_> alright, know that, shoudl have said, how do I install them?
<tier> hello, the proprietary ati driver seems not to work for ati mobility 9600/9700 m10
<tier> anyone with a ati 9600/9700 ?
<streather> ok i can't open a terminal window with the alt +f2 shortcut and i cant get into the kde directory :(
<streather> if i have to reinstall again im going to have a nervous breakdown or something
<BluesKaj> xenol, look in config konqueror/history sidebar/clear history
<larsivi> streather: Are you able to logout using the kmenu ?
<streather> nope
<xenol> Blue thx
<larsivi> streather: nothing at all?
<xenol> BluesKaj: didnt helped
<streather> nothing what so ever lol
<drkm> once I've installed a theme, where do I go to turn it on (where in settings?)
<larsivi> streather: if you reboot, do you get the login screen normally? then you can choose console login instead of logging in normally
<streather> yeah if i reboot i get the login screen normally its just after logging in everything goes mad >.<
<larsivi> streather: same as I had
<BluesKaj> xenol, strange ...din't work for me either ..WTH ?
<larsivi> streather: do a console login
<streather> aight
<streather> then remove everything in the kde directory?
<larsivi> streather: no, just mv /home/youruser/.kde/share/config to oldconfig or something
<xenol> BluesKaj:  hmm dunno i am thinking about it now do u know wat i mean? i just want to remove  phrase offers
<larsivi> the rest wasn't a problem for me
<heya0007> anyone here download pictures from siemens mobile phones on linux?
<streather> aight
<streather> back shortly
<larsivi> streather: if you have done any setup at all, you will most likely want to keep some of those config files around (to copy them back)
<BluesKaj> I'm not worried about my surfing history so it's not a big deal to me :)
<xenol> well me neither
<hatta> I'm worried about your surfing history
<xenol> hatta:  then how u remove that browser is offerng u phrases u mentioned? =)
<hatta> I think you turn off browser.search.suggest.enabled in about:config
<xenol> hatta:  not possible in konqueror :/
<hatta> oh heh
<hatta> don't use it
<xenol> hatta: konqueror rox :D
<hatta> maybe a little
<hatta> I do like that you can detach tabs
<hatta> I generally use krusader for file browsing though
<xenol> hatta: right-click on location bar -> completion mode -> none in konqueror
<larsivi> hatta: if you click on the G in konqui, you can set up Google Suggest
<hatta> heh, I don't want google suggest
<larsivi> hatta: so set it to never ;)
<hatta> I don't use konqueror
<hatta> lol
<larsivi> oh, who asked then? :P
<hatta> xenol
<naser> hello
<drkm> how do I install KDE headers with apt-get?
<BluesKaj> xenol, Firefox is a better browser than konq anyway
<larsivi> BluesKaj: of course not ;)
<naser> i want to use open-gl in linux how ???????????
<xenol> yeah it true btw if i install FF from repo will it  have that awful blue icon or traditional like in win?
<BluesKaj> well larsivi , it is from my POV
<BluesKaj> :)
<cntb> is it permissible to << sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange >>> while in X ?
<drkm> how do I install KDE headers with apt-get?
<simone_> but you are english
<cntb> naser specify graphic card lps
<cntb> pls
<simone_> ohohohoh
<drkm> how do I install KDE headers with apt-get?
<simone_> just do
<naser> what is the software of open-gl
<naser> ??????????
<zorglu_> !info kde-devel
<ubotu> kde-devel: the K Desktop Environment development files and modules. In component universe, is extra. Version 5:47 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<zorglu_> drkm: i think this should do it
<simone_> c' un italiano?
<zorglu_> !it | simone_
<ubotu> simone_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<simone_> ah nn lo sapevo
<naser> ??????????
<simone_> where are you from?
<zorglu_> naser: overponctuation
<simone_> wow
<zorglu_> drkm: kde-devel-extras may be of interest too, but i dunno what it is exactly
<zorglu_> !info kde-devel-extras
<ubotu> kde-devel-extras: extra development applications for use with KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:49 (edgy), package size 8 kB, installed size 40 kB
<NotSure> is there a good kde app to listen to internet radio stations?
<zorglu_> !player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cntb> !aixgl
<zorglu_> NotSure: try amarok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aixgl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xenol> !kradio
<simone_> no there aren't
<ubotu> kradio: Comfortable Radio Application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1beta1.0snapshot20051127-2 (edgy), package size 1713 kB, installed size 8616 kB
<NotSure> thanks zorglu_
<xenol> NotSure: u can try kradio but amarok is way much better
<NotSure> trying it now
<drkm> zorglu: it said the following when I tried to install kde-devel
<drkm> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<drkm>  kde-devel: Depends: kde-core (>= 5:47) but it is not installable
<drkm> etc
<drkm> what do I need to do?
<zorglu_> drkm: you did a 'apt-get update' ?
<drkm> I did apt-get install
<drkm> should I be doing update?
<zorglu_> drkm: yep, you are out of sync with the repository
<zorglu_> drkm: do 'apt-get update' to be insync
<zorglu_> drkm: then do the 'apt-get install kde-devel' again
<zorglu_> !info kde-core
<ubotu> kde-core: the K Desktop Environment core modules. In component main, is optional. Version 5:47 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<xenol> wat is better for html creation? nvu bluefish or Q+ :
<xenol> ?
<cntb> q. can I  <<<< sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange >>> while in X ?
<zorglu_> drkm: 5.47 is present
<zorglu_> xenol: there are no answer to that. try them and see for yourself
<cntb> bbl switching to konversation , shows clearly personally addresed answers better than GAIM
<drkm> zor: update sticks on 99%?
<zorglu_> drkm: hmm seems like a repository is slow... or frozen
<zorglu_> drkm: should not happen
<zorglu_> drkm: do you know the one having trouble ?
<drkm> zorglu_: not sure.. how can I tell?
<zorglu_> drkm: i know no simple way...
<zorglu_> drkm: ok close the update and redo update
<drkm> ok I'll try again
<zorglu_> only the troublesome should do work, so easier to identify... perhaps
<drkm> zorglu_: ahh I know the one that isn't working.. I'll remove it.. its a shit one I added
<zorglu_> cool :)
<drkm> shit, what file do you remove it from? I forgot the location
<zorglu_> drkm: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<zorglu_> drkm: btw no need to say 'shit' all the time :)
<drkm> shit, really? ;)
<zorglu_> :)
<drkm> damn, it's not the one I thought it was
<drkm> it's still sticking on 99%
<drkm> does it ever time out?
<zorglu_> drkm: dunno, i dont think so
<zorglu_> drkm: ok try again the apt-get install kde-devel
<zorglu_> drkm: maybe the repository which matter got updated.
* zorglu_ is shooting in the dark there
<zorglu_> but you need to get a proper sources.list
<drkm> wana give me yours?
<zorglu_> i have a better solution
<zorglu_> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<zorglu_> yuck
<zorglu_> this one is no good
<drkm> think it might be easier to get a working sources.list
<drkm> hmm can you send me yours?
<zorglu_> well i could but transfering over the internet is hard
<BluesKaj> zorglu_, http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-eft-complete-sourceslist-repository-list-file.html
<zorglu_> there is a tool in ubuntu.nl to generate one
<zorglu_> BluesKaj: what is the url for the generation of a new one. on ubuntu.nl ?
<zorglu_> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ <- there!!! drkm
<zorglu_> try this one
<drkm> ok thanks, let me have a look
<BluesKaj> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<BluesKaj> they should know where to look in #ubuntu-nl
<zorglu_> BluesKaj: i bet you just arrived and did not follow the whole discussion, correct ? :)
<joaospinto> hello guys
<joaospinto> how can i install fluxbox on Kubuntu
<alan__> hola alguien de lima per???
<joaospinto> when i ./configure i get an error
<carsten> Moin
<alan__> o q sepa hablar espaol
<zorglu_> !es | alan__
<ubotu> alan__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<carsten> I need to know where KMail stores its outbox. It seems that it is not in ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/mail/outbox/
<zorglu_> carsten: /var/spool/mail ?
<BluesKaj> zorglu_, I'm saying you can prolly find a dutch sources list from the ppl at #ubuntu-nl ..ok ?
<zorglu_> hmm outbox ?
<zorglu_> so /var/spool/mail may not be the place
<carsten> zorglu_: yeah, we have a kmail with a mail in the outbox. kamil crashes when I access the outbox so I have to rm the file by hand
<zorglu_> BluesKaj: ok there is a misundersting
<carsten> zorglu_: the problem is that I have no physical access to the machine, not even via ssh
<itzikt>   ?
<itzikt>   ?
<zorglu_> carsten: how do you expect to rm a file without physical access or ssgh ?
<Skrot-> !il
<ubotu>         :
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<carsten> zorglu_: my sister-in-law sits at the machine, zorglu_
<cavallo> lol
<carsten> but she has no clue whatso ever about filesystems, so I am "teletyping" via Jabber :)
<mattias> Anyone knows how i burn a DVD-image in .img format using Kubuntu? Thanks in advance...
<zorglu_> carsten: any chance to get her to install ssh ? :)
<carsten> she behind a firewall which she cannot administer
<zorglu_> carsten: about the outbox location i dunno
<Skrot-> mattias: Think you can do it with k3b
<mattias> ok
<zorglu_> carsten: and i dont use kmail so i cant give you the location on my box
<BluesKaj> Thunderbird FTW ...easier to config
<carsten> Anyone else here using KMail?
<samiam010203> yes i use kmail actualy kontact
<carsten> samiam010203: can you tell me where the file is located?
<carsten> s/file/outbox
<_6StringKng_> hwo do I use webcams with Kubuntu 6.10?
<BluesKaj> KMail sucks ...way too difficult to configure and it's complicated and clunky...beyond me why ppl use it
<samiam010203> where what file is located
<_6StringKng_> use thunderbird
<zorglu_> carsten: you have to drive him on how to find the file
<itzikt> hello to everybody
<samiam010203> what file is he looking for i just showed up
<zorglu_> samiam010203: the outbox file where all the emails sent are stored by kmail
<carsten> zorglu_: it is usually in ~./kde/...
<samiam010203> ok let me go look
<zorglu_> carsten: not me, him :)
<itzikt> i didnt sucsses to install firefox in kubuntu
<itzikt> who is can to help me?
<itzikt> in private chat please
<_6StringKng_> how can I use webcams in kubuntu?
<_6StringKng_> what do I need to use them?
<zorglu_> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<carsten> zorglu_: yeah, the problem is that that directory doesn't exist on her machine
<mattias> !taskmanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about taskmanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* samiam010203 is listening to Spill The Blood by Slayer on Soundtrack To The Apocalypse [Amarok] 
<samiam010203> .kde/share/apps/kmail/mail/outbox/cur
<mattias> how do i terminate the firefox process, it seems like it's locked...
<zorglu_> mattias: there is a 'taskmanager' on ubuntu too, i dont remember the name tho :)
<zorglu_> mattias: 'ksysguard' but i dunno if it has been renamed
<zorglu_> mattias: or 'killall firefox-bin' in a konsole :)
<mattias> ok
<mattias> :)
<zorglu_> mattias: yep, kmenu -> system -> performance monitor (ksysguard)
<zorglu_> there is an applet for that too
<samiam010203> just do an ctrl+esc
<mattias> ok, i'm used to ctrl alt del :P
<zorglu_> so much simpler when you know the magic key stroke :)
<_6StringKng_> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<dromer> I need a script se this will happen everytime I log into ubuntu: http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/security.html
<dromer> the server needs to do $ synergys  and the client needs- to open an ssh connection with the server and restart on localhost
<dromer> can I automate this properly? and how?
<samiam010203> anyone in here using feisty kubuntu and having samba problems?
<alfatau> hello, is there a way to find which is the fastest mirror for kubuntu apt sources? i've a good connection but i tried 4-5 mirrors and i never had been able to download faster then 30kb/sec...
<carsten> ok, fixed the issue
<dromer> alfatau: hmm, that's not very fast ..
<alfatau> dromer: for example... i've another machine with debian sarge installed, and i used http://debian.fastweb.it for apt sources. i can upgrade and install packages at 600kb/sec!! a little difference... don't you?
<cavallo> is there any program which one is recording a screen ?
<dromer> alfatau: yeah!
<alfatau> dromer: no automatic mirror chooser available?
<dromer> I think on my debian server I hav e a direct mirror on surfnet (my isp), which gives my like 10-100mbit connection :] 
<dromer> alfatau: not that I know of ..
<jhutchins> alfatau: Yes, take the mirrorselect script from Gento and modify it to use the ubuntu mirrors.
<alfatau> jhutchins: where to get mirrorselect? gentoo.org?
<jhutchins> alfatau: iirc, yes, or search google, sourceforge for it.  It might actually be a debian script originally.
<jhutchins> Tests either connect or small download, returns selected number of mirrors w/ speeds.
<jhutchins> Requires a list of all mirrors to be tested and a little hacking.
<tier> where is the ati god who lend me some help installing proprietary ati driver on a rv350 ????
<mattias> !image
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about image - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mattias> !img
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about img - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tier> i have done all the howtos
<tier> i hate sony
<tier> is there a ubuntu notobook forum?
<tier> !notebook
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<tier> i like this bot
<jhutchins> mattias: What are you looking for the iso's?
<vlt|home> Hello. There was an update to the package linux-image recently. Where can I find information what has been changed in that latest kernel (security) update?
<jhutchins> vlt|home: There's always a changelog included, although I'm not sure where ubuntu puts it.
<jhutchins> vlt|home: There were known issues with a recent update.
<jhutchins> Which reminds me, need to clean up old kernels on another box...
<vlt|home> jhutchins: Thank you. I only want to know how urgently I have to reboot.
<Dr_willis> yea - id wait to update for a few days.
<Dr_willis> i hear stuff has been fixed... but... :)
<tier> join #ubuntu-laptop
<BluesKaj> mattias , try renaming the file to .iso ... see if that works
<BluesKaj> I renamed some nero made .nrg files to .iso , which are supposed to be iso clones and it worked fine
<cavallo> is there any program which one is recording a screen ?
<mattias> BluesKaj: ok
<cavallo> anybody ? :)
<zblach> anyone have time for a quick LaTeX question?
<zblach> cavallo: continuous movie style? or screenshot?
<cavallo> continuous movie style
<Alllex> Hey, I'm running Kubuntu 6.10 at the moment- what folder would contain the Linux source?
<hatta> /usr/src
<jhutchins> Alllex: That is if you installed it.
<Alllex> Thanks
<hatta> if you installed the source package
<hatta> it'll be a tar.gz in there
<BluesKaj> cavallo what are you trying to record ?
<andre> hey guys, I've got an issue with the nvidia binaries,  everytime I reboot I have to reinstall the driver... anyone know how to fix this?  I know that it is a known bug.
<mattias> btw, how do i install a tar.bz2 file?
<Dr_willis> mattias,  in short you DONT.
<mattias> ok...
<Dr_willis> you uncompress the thing and figure ouyt to do whith whats IN it.
<Dr_willis> :)
<mattias> :)
<cavallo> BluesKaj: I want to make some reviews of beryl ...
<Dr_willis> tar xjvf whatever.tar.bz2
<mattias> ok
<BluesKaj> mattias, tar xvjf filename.tar.bz2 , then look at the readme in the folder that is generated and the install instructions will be there.
* Dr_willis cheats and uses 'unp'
<Dr_willis> !unp
<ubotu> unp: unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.10 (edgy), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<BluesKaj> sorry cavallo , i don't understand what you mean
<cavallo> ?
<Dr_willis> Hes doing a review site/artical on beryl
<Dr_willis> and watns some recordings/clips of the silly eye candy.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> I THink.
<cavallo> Dr_willis: BINGO! :)
<BluesKaj> unp eh ..cool , but does it install as well ?
<cavallo> who ?
<Dr_willis> unp does what it says.. Unpacks... :)
<madar> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jhutchins> mattias: Generally, you want to avoid installing from tarballs, as it's not tracked by the package database.  There's no guarantee that you'll ever be able to un-install the package.
<jhutchins> Dr_willis: Isn't there a factoid on that?
<Dr_willis> avoide installing stuff from 'source' :)
<jhutchins> How hard is it to learn to build your own debs?
<Dr_willis> but who ever listens  to the warnings....
<madar> anyone out there dealing with this on a recent upgrade
<madar> nvidia-glx: Depends: nvidia-kernel-1.0.9742
<Dr_willis> when i install from source - i try to be sure things install to /usr/local
<BluesKaj>  /etc/bash.bashrc: line 59: syntax error: unexpected end of file ....there is no line 59 !
<seppel> nabend
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  you got quoting issues i bet
<Dr_willis> not closed quotes
<Dr_willis> or () issues
<alex_>        LINUX?     -?  ?
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, are quotes allowed ?
<BluesKaj> !rs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<_6StringKng_> anyone know why my webcams average fps is around 4 in kubuntu, lmao
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, there are quotes around one command , should i edit them out ?
<_Snatch_> hi
<juka> please help
<juka> for two days i've been trying to install the nvidia display driver
<juka> it just doesn't seem to want to install
<_Snatch_> wow
<juka> i always get the "shut down x server"
<juka> but i really don't know how........
<_Snatch_> ... dunno, i have ati
<juka> seems i have to get into root
<juka> do you know how to get there, but without using GUI?
<jhutchins> juka: do you need to shut x down, or just restart it?
<quentin> hi
<quentin> :)
<juka> shut it down
<jhutchins> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<gesslar>  /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<juka> and if i figured it out correctly, that means i have to get out of GUI.......
<gesslar> err, with a sudo
<_6StringKng_> my cousin was having trouble with them too
<juka> lemme try it
<_Snatch_> can someone tell me how to install beryl/XGL on kubuntu
<_Snatch_> can someone tell me how to install beryl/XGL on kubuntu
<gesslar> i have a link for you
<sampan> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<_Snatch_> thanks!!!!
<gesslar> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<juka> also
<juka> how do I return to GUI after pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<gesslar> Ctrl-Alt-F7
<juka> and how do i log in as root when in c+a+F1?
<juka> :/
<juka> thnx
<gesslar> log in as your user
<gesslar> then su
<ubuntu_> plz it is possible to install software on live cd?
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: Sometimes/it depends.
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: THink about where it would install _to_.
<jhutchins> juka: He means use sudo, su won't work.
<juka> yeah
<ubuntu_> jhutchins:  i want to try out beryl on livecd without messing up my kubuntu on disk soo could i damage smth with system if i install drivers and beryl on live cd?
<juka> i figured :/
<juka> so I'm logged in with my account, but, whatever I want to do as "root" i use "sudo" before?
<juka> before the command i wanna use
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: I think beryl is too big to install running the live CD.  You could rebuild the live CD so it uses beryl.
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: Consider the fact that beryl is very alpha software, usually broken.
<jhutchins> juka: Yes.
<jhutchins> !sudo | juka
<ubotu> juka: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ubuntu_> jhutchins: so xgl wat is  that crap called
<_Snatch_> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<_Snatch_> how do i get admin access to sources.list
<_Snatch_> ??
<juano__> how can i open a torrent with another torrent client resuming whats already been downloaded with the old client ?
<_Snatch_> how do i get admin access to sources.list
<_Snatch_> ??
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: beryl. formerly novel/suse's compiz.
<AmazingRuss> just start your same torrent file
<AmazingRuss> it should resume
<AmazingRuss> snatch: sudo nano /etc/sources.lust
<_Snatch_> thnx!!!!
<AmazingRuss> np
<ubuntu_> jhutchins:  without rebuilding livecd can i install it?
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: You can certainly try.
<ubuntu_> jhutchins:  but nothing will mess up
<ubuntu_> jhutchins:  with system?
<Dr_willis> changing torrent clients - however. may need to set where the downloads are at.
<Alarm> hello, i just installed mscorefonts , but i cant see 'tahoma' in the font list. (control center) why is that
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: Do you have linux instaled to HD?
<ubuntu_> jhutchins:  ye
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: What distro?
<ubuntu_> jhutchins:  edgy kub
<incorrect> is koffice 1.6 really better than openoffice?
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: Why not just install beryl on that?
<incorrect> not that i've seen a comparision
<ubuntu_> jhutchins:  i am afraid that is will crash
<jhutchins> incorrect: I hit a problem with oo yesterday.  When I tried to print two files, oo would crash and tell me it was recovering the document.  I moved the files (so I could access them from another system), and one of the files started crashing oo as soon as I tried to open it.  abiword opened it jsut fine.
<Dr_willis> Alarm,  you may need to restart the font server, or restart X. never noticed that befor, heh...
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: Back it up, try it, if it crashes fix it.
<Dr_willis> i just realized i dident have those fonts installed
<ubuntu_> jhutchins:  how can i rebuild live cd?
<ubuntu_> !rebuild
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rebuild - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_> !livecd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<Alarm> so restarting would fix that problem ?
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: Google remastering live linux cd
<djwilcox> hi has anyone got the mozilla vlc plugin working
<ubuntu_> jhutchins: hmm do u know any live cd that has beryl installed?
<gesslar> my beryl freezes
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: Not me.
<ubuntu_> gesslar:  ur card?
<gesslar> nvidia something or other
<gesslar> i have to go to another machine on my network, ssh in and kill the process to get it back
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: check http://www.beryl-project.org/ there might be something about live CD's there.
<gesslar> because i can't restart X or switch terms or anything
<juka> omg, i'm really gonna cry now
<gesslar> what's up, Juka?
<juka> i tried stopping the x server, but then i just get a blank screen and nothing works
<angasule> wine crashed on me and now the screen resolution is wrong, how do I restore it?
<juka> and i'm supposed to install nvidia drivers
<djwilcox> i cant play any video in firefox - cant seem to get the vlc plugin working
<juka> someone gave me a link, but i exited and didnt save, can you please send it again?
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, do you have a minute ..my FF mplayer plugin doesn't work at this URL ...does it play on yours ?  http://www.cbc.ca/documentaries/media/planet_oceandeep_promo.wmv
<jhutchins> juka: What do you get when you hit ctrl-alt-F1?
<juka> i have to enter username and pass
<jhutchins> juka: Yes.
<jhutchins> shut down kdm from there, see if that works better.
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  wmv? ick; :) lets see.
<juka> then i use "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<juka> and then everything goes blank
<BluesKaj> djwilcox, http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/
<Dr_willis> mine wants to download the video.
<juka> i can type but nothing happens
<jhutchins> juka: Try ctrl-alt-F1 again, tap enter a couple of times.
<juka> yeah, i pressed ALT+F4 and got back to the login screen
<djwilcox> im not to keen on mplayer didnt like the quality
<djwilcox> is there any way to get the vlc plugin to work
<juka> but still cant install the drivers because they "can't be opened" :'((((((((((
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  it plays for me in totem. I got that whole series allready. :)
<angasule> wine crashed on me and now the screen resolution is wrong, how do I restore it? Why doesn't anyone ever answer this question? no easy solution? I friggin' hate restarting X
<gesslar> angasule: have you restarted your X?
<gesslar> angasule: that's probably the only way to to dit
<gesslar> do it
<BluesKaj> totem , ok so yer on gnome desktop ?
<jhutchins> juka: You have 4-6 consoles, alt-f1 to alt-f6.  alt-f7 would be your first X console.
<angasule> gesslar: no, the point is that an app shouldn't be able to screw up the system, I'd be using windows if I 'wanted' that
<jhutchins> juka: What are the filenames?  Are they "owned" by you?
<gesslar> the res being incorrect is not a system being screwed up
<jhutchins> angasule: Wine is an ongoing project.  Sometimes it works better than others.
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, it plays in VLC if i copy the URL and click on it  ...strange :)
<jhutchins> angasule: Screwing up X isn't the same as screwing up the system.  What happens if you switch desktops?
<angasule> jhutchins: I know, it's not wine's fault, the system should be able to withstand it
<juka> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9631-pkg1.run and it's in my home directory
<juka> also, i put one in the /tmp but it disappeared
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  i rarely ever want a video to play IN the browser. :) other then youtube.
<angasule> jhutchins: it's just X's resolution that's screwed
<Dr_willis> angasule,  kde has that resolution/slider/config thang :) if it works..
<gesslar> rofl, how is it not wine's fault when wine crashed and was unable to restore your previous resolution?
<jhutchins> juka: Ok, I know NOTHING nvidia-specific, but you might need to set the program as executable, or run it with bash.
<juka> executable? bash?
<jhutchins> angasule: Ctrl-Alt-Keypad+/- might help.
<gesslar> chmod +x filename
<gesslar> bash filename
<angasule> jhutchins: I think an application crashing and leaving the graphical environment unusable requiring a restart is the windows way
<angasule> jhutchins: no, that doesn't work
<jhutchins> juka:  You should be following a howto that says what steps to take.
<Dr_willis> windows way = you would have to reboot.. not just restart X
<angasule> jhutchins: the Settings dialog to change resolution also doesn't work
<gesslar> actually, the best way that i found to install nvidia drivers was to use automatix2
<gesslar> juka: have you tried that?
<jhutchins> angasule: You're running a windows app though, the system is compromized by it.
<angasule> Dr_willis: I have to restart every open app, same thing
<gesslar> that's how i got my nvidia drivers installed
<juka> i have two how-to's printed in front of me, both have commands  which i write but don't do anything
<hatta> you don't need to restart x to change your resolution back
<hatta> uxe xrandr
<juka> such as "#teleinit 3"
<hatta> use xrandr
<angasule> jhutchins: heh that's BS
<Dr_willis> gee... it normally takes me 4 min to install the nvidia drivers following the !nvidia wiki page... beats automatix to me...
<gesslar> Dr_willis: thank goodness for you that we're all about altenatives then :)
<hatta> angasule, man xrandr
<jhutchins> angasule: If you want an isolated windows environment run xen or VMware.
<angasule> hatta: I'm looking at xrandr
<jhutchins> angasule: wine is a compromise.
<hatta> xrandr -s 0 usually works for me
<angasule> jhutchins: I'm not running a windows environment, wine is not an emulator
<Dr_willis> gesslar,  what would be BEST if nvidia and ATI/amd would quit being idiots and let the disrto install them by default.
<gesslar> yes, well
<jhutchins> angasule: Right, and gnu's not unix.
<hatta> bind it to a hotkey or something and it's fixed
<gesslar> i won't disagree there
<incorrect> ah i see koffice doesn't have such good word docs support
<angasule> working now, phew
<angasule> thanks a lot hatta
<hatta> gladly
<angasule> and the rest: hatta gave the unix answer, 'restart your whole environment' is not a proper answer
<gesslar> lol jhutchins
<gesslar> restarting x is not "restarting your whole environment"
<gesslar> it takes like 10 seconds
<angasule> gesslar: can you restart X without killing the apps running on top of it?
<gesslar> yes
<angasule> gesslar: how?
<gesslar> you know i'm lying :p
<Dr_willis> the moral of this story.. dont use wine to play games with you got critical stuff running. I guess.
<Dr_willis> i still wonder why the KDE 'res change' thing works for some people and not for others.
<gesslar> ok, maybe i should say restarting X is not restarting -my- whole environment
<Dr_willis> a xorg.conf option perhaps?
<jhutchins> Dr_willis: Different video hardware maybe?
<angasule> Dr_willis: no critical stuff running, but I don't like crappy answers :P
<jhutchins> angasule: So don't run windows programs.  Problem solved.
<angasule> gesslar: I run everything inside X, including my consoles (yakuake is great)
<gesslar> i love yakuake
<angasule> jhutchins: it's not restricted to wine programs, all full screen programs are capable of doing that
<Dr_willis> jhutchins,  i can change my res on the fly wihe the Pherhirials->monitors/display tool.
<jhutchins> Dr_willis: I have krandr, it doesn't always work.
<Dr_willis> using the nvidia drivers.
<angasule> Dr_willis: I can, too, except when I can't
<Dr_willis> krandrtray
<Dr_willis> Hmm..
<Dr_willis> krandrtray - Nifty. :)
<Dr_willis> that works for me.
<angasule> so, I'm gonna go crash another game
<gesslar> lol
<gesslar> try armagetronad
<gesslar> it's made for crashing
<angasule> armagetronad? 'ad'? new version?
<gesslar> it's way better than the ones in the repos
<Dr_willis> heh - the 'configure display' option in krandtray - pops up a empty window.
<angasule> I've always wanted a massive lan party to play armagetron :)
<_6StringKng_> what are the beryl channels?
<_6StringKng_> beryl is one right?
<angasule> _6StringKng_: #beryl
<gesslar> i set it to size 10 and it took me about 10 minutes to get to the middle of the arena
<_6StringKng_> wasn't there another one?
<angasule> #ubuntu-effects is about beryl too, maybe? dunno
<angasule> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<gesslar> angasule: http://www.armagetronad.net/
<swanfl> i need the entry in sources.list for amarok 1.4.5
<swanfl> I already have the riddel key
<angasule> I really hate it when full screen apps don't let you switch to another desktop
<gesslar> if only the armagetronad people would make the fonts less nastastic
<krol712> koala777
<angasule> the closer to the movie, the better
<gesslar> maybe they should make it horrible in the moviepix mode, then :p
<scotty> Is there aw ay to update Firefox versions without uptdating Kubuntu versions? I want to stay in 6.06 for a little while, but I'd like FF2
<scotty> *a way
<angasule> they should have the camel toe tron guy in erotic poses as background for the main menu
<angasule> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<gesslar> lol angasule
<scotty> thanks, agasule
<incorrect> is it me or can't konq render /. ?
<angasule> incorrect: /. has the crappiest html, they even block the validator
<incorrect> angasule: sadly i am at the point where i only care if it works,  not that someone else sux :)
<crazy_penguin> good night!
<angasule> wow, they removed the block on the validator: http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fslashdot.org
<jhutchins> incorrect: It's you.
<_Snatch_> while trying to fetch updates in either adept or synaptics package manager, it stops at 99% and says: WAITING FOR HEADERS (99%)-what the #$%&!!??
<Dr_willis> heh
<Dr_willis> servers are overloaded at this time
<gesslar> what part of slashdot does not render
<angasule> incorrect: yeah, but it's sad that a geek site has crappy html, and for what it's worth, I read slashdot daily and don't have any real trouble
<jhutchins> _Snatch_: use apt-get instead.
<_Snatch_> same thing happens
<incorrect> im going to stick with firefox for the minute
<incorrect> maybe someone will do a gecko+qt one day
<jhutchins> angasule: The reason you can't switch apps is that the FS game is grabbing all the input from your controls.  If you had ssh access from another device you could switch.
<_Snatch_> jhutchins same thing happens
<jhutchins> _Snatch_: Yeah, servers are hammered.
<incorrect> /. could use drupal or plone
<enzo_> Other than in System Settings > Monitor & Display > Power Saving... is there an area that would make my laptop's monitor go black every 5 minutes of idle time?
<_Snatch_> jhutchins it doesn't happen on my other laptop
<gesslar> enzo_: sometimes i have a screensaver set that doesn't load, but just turns the screen black.
<jhutchins> incorrect: /. predates either of those projects.
<incorrect> jhutchins: and hasn't been updated since 2003
<incorrect> the slashcode project is dead
<_Snatch_> while trying to fetch updates in either adept or synaptics package manager, it stops at 99% and says: WAITING FOR HEADERS (99%)-what the #$%&!!??
<incorrect> they could happy use one of the modern cms's
<gesslar> deja vu?
<_Snatch_> lol
<enzo_> gesslar: That might be the same issue
<jhutchins> _Snatch_: Stop abusing yourself!  Find another mirror.
<gesslar> rofl
<gesslar> jhutchins: i thought you were insulting him
<gesslar> rofl
<gesslar> sometimes my inner geek goes on a coffee break
<_Snatch_> jhutchins ... i came to irc to find other mirrors
<_Snatch_> lol
<gesslar> so why don't you just say "hey, does anybody have a list of mirrors for [blahblahblah?"
<streather> out of curiosity is there any osx style docks availible for kubuntu
<gesslar> let's see if ubotu has mirrors
<Dr_willis> stranger,  none that ive seen worth using..
<gesslar> !mirrors
<ubotu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<gesslar> guess not
<Dr_willis> stranger,  then again - i hate the OS-X docl
<gesslar> streather: i think there's something on kde-apps.org
<hellcattrav> hello?
<hellcattrav> im new to linux/Kubunut
<gesslar> well, hello there, hellcattrav
<hellcattrav> hi
<_Snatch_> ...
<hellcattrav> ok here's my "problem"  I've got XP, and an the install off of the live cd, but I can't get my wireless card working-I posted on the Kubuntu forums(same username)
<gesslar> streather: try: sudo apt-get install kxdocker
<hellcattrav> i tried ubuntu once(from the live cd) and it recognized my wireless card, but I like the KDE better, but I'm at a loss on what to do
<juka> hoyeah! i managed to install the freaking nvidia drivers and they work perfectly, the problem was: I didn't know linux was CASE SENSITIVE about filenames :///////
<juka> so whenever i typed something, it said "cannot opet", and i was like WTF?!
<juka> :)
<gesslar> juka: oh, well. yes, *nix is incredibly sensitive about its cases. don't mention it, it gets a little embarassed about size and whatnot.
<juka> anyway, thanks for the help guys :)
<juka> now the other problem
<gesslar> rofl
<gesslar> bring it
<juka> why I installed the drivers in the first place
<juka> :)
<gesslar> for fun and profit?
<juka> wait a sec, someones at the door
* gesslar waits for juka
<hellcattrav> gesslar, any idea on what i can do? I'mn a total noob with kubuntu(linux in general)
<juka> :)
<juka> my ex ;))))))))
<juka> anyway, the geforce 6800 has an immensly loud fan!
<juka> so the nvclock_qt was supposed to have functions to control fan speed
<gesslar> hellcattrav: unfotunately, i don't have any experience with wilan. i tried once, and failed. then then just found it easier to stick in a wired card.
<hellcattrav> dang
<juka> i installed it via adept manager and there is NO FAN SPEED regulation :(
<hellcattrav> anyone else able to help?
<gesslar> juka: my apt-cache tells me that this util is for overclocking
<juka> eh
<estel> hi
<juka> i just saw...
<juka> the adept manager has 8b1 version, and the current is 8b2
<gesslar> juka: nvclock-qt - Allows you to overclock your nVidia card under GNU/Linux
<juka> will try it
<gesslar> i would try it out, but i don't want to overclock my gpu
<hellcattrav>  hey anyone willing to help my noobish self out?
<estel> I'm trying to install kubuntu with the alternative installer (text mode), but the installer is unable to find my cdrom device. it is a gsa-h42l and should be /dev/hdg. udev didn't create a device node for hdg, but hda (my hdd) works fine, so it is no problem of ide in general. i created a device node for /dev/hdf, but it still fails. dmesg recognizes the device as ide1 - any ideas?
<estel> i have the same problem using knoppix, unfortunately google wasn't much of a help
<frojnd> does anyone know for some kind of subtitle workshop or something to edit and modify subtitles ?
<liam> hi guys and girls gotta prob with my cd drive any help?
<alexicon> hello
<hellcattrav> ok, any takers to help me?
<alexicon> ive accidentally deleted my /boot partition
<alexicon> which means ive lost my kernel and all drivers
<liam> my cd drive wont unmount and eject?
<alexicon> ive stuck a generic livecd version of the kernel in boot and can boot from that
<liam> any ideas
<BluesKaj> alexicon, did you reinstall windows
<BluesKaj> ?
<alexicon> can i just update my system as usual
<alexicon> BluesKaj: no suse D:
<cntb> alexicon interesting Q.
<alexicon> suse ate my boot partition, i thought it would be smart and save all the necessary other distros i have
<alexicon> but it didnt
<liam> can any one help me?
<BluesKaj> so suse took the grub  bootloader out
<cntb> Iwould like to hear a solution to your "recovering /boot partition" .
<alexicon> yep
<alexicon> anyway i stuck a new kernel in its place, and it boots, just with no drivers
<liam> ok my cd drive wont unmount and i cant eject
<TIRC_6621> ciao a tutti
<alexicon> i guess im just going to have to find out the hardway :P
<finalmad> c' qualcuno che mi potrebbe aiutare?
<alexicon> liam look for any processes still using the cd
<cntb> alexicon: lesson learnt ? use custom install not default
<alexicon> i did custom.. i thought i had backed up my boot partition, but i only backed up the stupid default /boot directory that it installs with -_-
<alexicon> my own stupid mistake
<cntb> !it > finalmad
<liam> where would i look for the process
<alexicon> lsof laim
<alexicon> i mean liam
<alexicon> >_>
<liam> sorry im confused
<BluesKaj> there's a grub utility called "super grub" , you can find it on google , DL , burn it in suse then bot up the grubdisk and reinstall grub
<BluesKaj> bootup the grub disk
<alexicon> grubs not the issue really, i know all the locations it needs to boot off
<cntb> supergrub is a bootable
<liam> ok this is what it says when i try to dismount
<liam> company is - Lorimer Electrical
<liam> number - 01325 308555
<liam> mobile - 07885 761900 (better just number above like)
<liam> owner is called angus lorimer
<alexicon> the problem is i lost my vmlinux
<alexicon> and bzimage
<liam> sorry wrong message
<juka> omg, again I can't install what I have installed yesterday!!!!
<liam> company is - Lorimer Electrical
<liam> number - 01325 308555
<liam> mobile - 07885 761900 (better just number above like)
<liam> owner is called angus lorimer
<juka> the KPackage doesn't recognize .tar.gz file!
<blue|palm> Help! Amarok crashed and now it doesnt want to load...
<liam> damn thing
<liam> ok
<juka> and it should xD
<juka> x(
<juka> lol
<alexicon> so what i wonder is if i boot up on this old kernel version and try to update will apt even work
<BluesKaj> liam  use pastebin
<alexicon> or will it break cos packages it thinks are there really arent
<liam> wheres that?
<alexicon> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<blue|palm> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<BluesKaj> :)'
<moises> i want to add the multiverse repository to my sources.list, what is the line i need to put in it?
<gesslar> it should already be there, just uncomment it
<liam> unmount: only root can unmount /dev/hdd from media.cdrom0
<liam> thats the error message i get
<BluesKaj> take the # away from the beginning of the deb...address
<blue|palm> what can i do if amarok has crashed and it wont re-load?
<Dr_willis> sudo umount /media/cdrom0
<moises> i see. well played, gesslar
* gesslar grins at moises
<alexicon> blue|palm: id log out of X then back in and try to resstart amarok
<liam> ok what does that mean Dr_willis
<alexicon> or do ps -ef | grep -i amarok
<moises> wait... no it isn't .all i have in there is universe
<alexicon> see if anything is still hanging about
<moises> and multiverse, but only under backports
<Dr_willis> liam,  that will have root unmount the cdrom.
<gesslar> ah, i see that automatix2 added my multiverses
<BluesKaj> moises , http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-eft-complete-sourceslist-repository-list-file.html
<liam> ok so i need to type that in a command line
<gesslar> moises: my bad
<alexicon> yeah liam in the command line
<liam> thanks
<alexicon> ok gunna reboot back into my deformed system brb
<moises> thanks much =)
<moises> fellas, i have a bone to pick with kubuntu. its happened on multiple systems that i've tried, so i know it's not my computer, but
<cntb> supergrub disk here http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/ also read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<gesslar> i love my kubuntu
<moises> every once in a while i'll try to launch a program and it will randomly not launch. no error message, no problems whatsoever,
<gesslar> oh, i get that, too
<moises> it'll give me the bouncing mouse icon and a taskbar entry for the launching program
<moises> and then it just never ends up launching
<gesslar> and then you try again and voila it works
<moises> and i spent like 30 seconds of my life waiting for something that just didn't happen.
<liam> ok that didnt work i tried sudo unmount /media/cdrom0
<hellcattrav> hello- could anyone help me?
<hellcattrav> a no would work too
<gesslar> if it's still about wilan, i still cannot help
<gesslar> sorry :(
<cntb> alexicon: why not try and mkdir /boot in root partition
<liam> any one help me with this cdrom thing
<cntb> then fill it with what is needed
<moises> whoops, looks like beryl crashed
<gesslar> moises: it freezes on me all the time
<gesslar> gesslar: i just uninstalled it last night
<gesslar> i'm talking to myself
<Dr_willis> liam,  ---->  sudo umount /media/cdrom0
<Dr_willis> liam,  note there is no 'n'
<ScottK> hellcattrav: Have you looked on the Ubuntu/Kubuntu wikis for wireless stuff?
<Dr_willis> and NO i dont know where it went. :)
<hellcattrav> yeah i guess it is, im running XP cos i cant get my net up and I've just the laptop(well not true, but the desktop may as well be broke, the internet connection is so slow
<liam> yeah i tried that sorry an error entering in here
<hellcattrav> yes, i have but i can't make heads or tails
<_ubuntu> hey guys, trying to use 5.10 live cd and trying to install lm sensors but it ddoesnt work, any advice?
<Dr_willis> if somthing is accessing the cdrom - it wont unmount it.
<moises> so i feel like i am getting stood up by a COMPUTER PROGRAM. is there anyway to fix this?
<gesslar> or if you're cd'ed into it in a terminal
<moises> or, stop it from happening at least
<liam> it says please check that the disk is entered correctly
<gesslar> moises: i have no idea, i get it all the time too, though i have the distinct impression that it's happening with non-native kde apps. firefox does it most often to me
<_ubuntu> anyone?
<moises> the one that does it most often to me is adept
<moises> quite a native KDE app if you ask me
<liam> what was that about it being cd'ed
<ScottK> hellcattrav: I don't have time to give you much help, but use 'sudo lspci -v' in a command line to figure out which wireless type you have and then look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported and see if what you have is listed.
<hellcattrav> ok
<gesslar> liam: if you're in a terminal session and you've cd'ed into any directory on the cdrom then you cannot umount it
<hellcattrav> ive made a question on the forums- if you've the time just add a post to my thread(ive the same username on the kubuntu forum)
<ScottK> hellcattrav: That command will list all the devices it can find.  IME the wireless device is normall at/near the end of the list.
<liam> ok sorry i dont know what that means
<hellcattrav> okk thanks
<liam> how do i undo that?
<ScottK> hellcattrav: I stay far away from the forums.  The noise level is too high.
<Dr_willis> liam,  close all programs accessing the cdrom
<hellcattrav> oh
<hellcattrav> if i could trouble you again- how do i get to the sudu?
<liam> they all are
<nessuno> WOW
<nessuno> SALVE
<ScottK> hellcattrav: Feel free to add the infor yourself once you've figured it out.
<nessuno> ops
<hellcattrav> heres my problem- when i tried to go into the network settings for admin mode it said conversation with sudo failed
<ScottK> hellcattrav: Use Konsole to open a command line window and type the commad in there.
<ScottK> commad/command
<nessuno> italy ??
<snovvy> hello all
<ScottK> hellcattrav: I have to run, but if you need help learning how to get to a command line, ask for help with that first.
<snovvy> why when i compile Glib and next i want to compile GTK+ i got error ?
<alexicon> back
<alexicon> >_>
<snovvy> i think i doing everything right :)
<incorrect> i've converted to kde,  how can i purge gnome?
<liam> how do i unmount this CD DRIVE!!!! PLEASE HELP!!!
<alexicon> hrm
<alexicon> losing my kernel seems to have made my wifi card disappear too
<alexicon> just as well as i need to repatch the driver anyway
<snovvy> right mouse button at CD drive and hit Unmout
<incorrect> liam: lsof | grep <your cdrom dir>
<liam> ok where do i type that
<alexicon> commandline
<alexicon> everything gets typed there :P
<snovvy> in Console :)
<liam> ok whats the charachter after lsof
<snovvy> Do I can download compiled Glib somewhere ? :
<hellcattrav> ok can someone hlep me get to the command line?
<snovvy> K > System > Termianl/Console... [i don;t know what is name in you're distro :)] 
<incorrect> so how do i purge gnome?
<alexicon> or F2 and type konsole
<cntb> vasilis
<cntb> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<liam> ok i give up
<snovvy> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<snovvy> :)
<SSJ_GZ> incorrect:http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<alexicon> liam: its called a pipe
<liam> dont know how to enter it  though
<alexicon> and its usually on the top left corner of your keyboard next to number 1
<alexicon> you need shift+alt or some weird combination to get it tho
<liam> ok #
<alexicon> or just cut and paste it from this window
<alexicon> :)
<cntb> liam - goes with the backslash
<cntb> \|
<liam> ok lsof | grep <your cdrom dir> done nothihg
<scotty> http://sethkinast.com/photos/index.php?fpp=10&did=4&fid=4 <-- Anyone know what those two widget-like apps on the right of the screenshot are?
<liam> and i did enter my cdrom location lol
<scotty> rather, are called
<SSJ_GZ> liam:Try fuser <your cdrom dir>
<BluesKaj> ctrl+alt+F1 for command line without the desktop , ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to the desktop
<liam> no sorry that didnt work either
<JosS> http://meneame.net/story/bluetooth-hacking-seguridad-telefonos-moviles  |||| dale donde dice MENEAME!!!
<SSJ_GZ> liam:You mean it didn't print anything at all?
<liam> no nothing
<SSJ_GZ> liam:What does sudo umount <your cdrom dir> do?
<hellcattrav> thanks snovvy
<liam> sudo unmount command not found
<snovvy> no problem :D
<SSJ_GZ> liam:umount, not umount :)
<SSJ_GZ> *unmount even
<SSJ_GZ> liam:"umount", not "unmount" :)
<liam> oh ok sorry
<SSJ_GZ> liam:np - as you can see, I managed to make almost exactly the same mistake :)
<liam> ah now that worked
<liam> thankyou
<liam> so do i have to do that every time now
<juano__> does anyone know a good .avi to DVD image program _??
<SSJ_GZ> liam:I hope not, although my desktop installation seems to have screwed up in a similar way recently :(
<BluesKaj> tovid for cli
<SSJ_GZ> liam:It used to work fine from the GUI, though.
<McNeal> hello
<dromer> hmmm, I was about to install vmware-player with synaptic .. but I get this error after about 5 mins into installing: E: vmware-player: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<liam> i cant get my other partion to mount to
<McNeal> can someone help me on amarok and shout script?
<BluesKaj> tovid does well with it's GUI , but devede is alittle easier to use
<incorrect> bye bye gtk
<incorrect> bye bye libgnome
<McNeal> i get alltime a error if i want to run the script
<hellcattrav> oi, so what do i do to get the command line?
<McNeal> can someone help me on amarok and shout script? i get alltime a error if i want to run the script
<McNeal> this is what is get for a error - http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.net/104
<BluesKaj> hellcattrav, look in the kmenu and choose system/konsole
<hellcattrav> ok thanks
<hellcattrav> then after i do that i type 'sudo lspci -v, then what?
<incorrect> is there a good email client in kde yet?
<BluesKaj> Thunderbird email , incorrect
<incorrect> BluesKaj: does that have qt bindings?
<BluesKaj> hellcattrav, it should list all the pci slots on yer pc and what cards are mounted in them
<BluesKaj> incorrect, dunno
<hellcattrav> ah because I'm trying to get my wirless to work in Kubuntu(I'm on XP atm, trying to find more info, cos I have to switch between my two OS's (at least until I get my wirelss card working)
<nanook> zwrzwrzh
<zorglu_> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BluesKaj> !wireless
<BluesKaj> :)
<mik__> !proxy
<zorglu_> me first :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proxy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hellcattrav> what does! infront of something mean?
<zorglu_> hellcattrav: this is a command for the bot
<zorglu_> !bot | hellcattrav
<ubotu> hellcattrav: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hellcattrav> i looked at the wiki once, and couldn't make sense
<mik__> !.htpasswd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about htpasswd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mik__> !tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.23-1 (edgy), package size 763 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<mik__> great :)
<hellcattrav> ubotu-  i try looking but get overwellmed
<zorglu_> mik__: in order not to flood the channel you can do "/msg ubotu tor" to get the same result :)
<mik__> ok escuze me ;)
<chris_> what do i do if sudo says this: sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Feb 11 18:30:35 2007?
<hellcattrav> ? ok Im lost now
<mik__> chris: try => sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zorglu_> that's a bit radical :)
<mik__> what was your command chris?
<hellcattrav> yeah ok so at this point I'm lost
<chris_> nano
<ZmAY> hello, how can i mount floppy disk
<chris_> mik_ also, I can't get into system clock to adjust it (not graphically anyway)
<mik__> try gedit chris
<mik__> it's a bit like nano
<chris_> don't have it atm, also I'm doing an upgrade
<chris_> i think I'll just wait a couple hours....clock seems ok now.
<chris_> thanks anyway
<zorglu_> !floppy | ZmAY
<ubotu> ZmAY: To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<hellcattrav> !wireless|me
<ubotu> me: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xenol> plz how can i enable javascript in konqueror? i have java5 from sun isntalled
<mik__> konqueror is not aim to be a browser xenol, use firefox instead ;)
<gesslar> khtml is aimed to be a browser
<hellcattrav> ok i looked at the wiki
<gesslar> konqueror is meant to be a shell to house kparts
<mik__> does anybody know how to redirect squid to privoxy?
<ScarFreewill> i want to make a bootable flashdisk its only 128mb so i want to put dsl on it, not sure how
<alexicon> hrmm good news is i think adept has figured out that i have a bunch of stuff missing
<alexicon> hopefully it will sort itself out :P
<ScarFreewill> i have tried alot of how-tos
<ZmAY> hi, i do: "mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy" to mount floppy but it says "mount: mount point /mnt/floppy does not exist"
<mik__> what do you want to do ScarFreewill???
<ScarFreewill> ZmAY: do "sudo mkdir /mnt/floppy"
<mik__> ZmAY:> sudo mkdir /mnt/floppy
<ZmAY> thanks
<ScarFreewill> mik__: i want to boot of my flash drive aka pendrive
<ScarFreewill> or usb drive...
<mik__> can't you use a new line in lilo or grub?
<gesslar> grub config can use newlines
<mik__> to tell to boot on your usb drive
<ScarFreewill> but i don't want to use it only on my pc
<gesslar> hmm, some bios's allow booting off flash drives
<ScarFreewill> and i don't want to use the hp tool to make my flashdisk bootable.... i only want to use linux..
<ScarFreewill> mine does...
<ScarFreewill> nforce4..
<mik__> you use grub or lilo?
<mik__> or none ? ^^
<ScarFreewill> grub i think (is it defaul with edgy?)
<gesslar> well, i mean boot off them in the same way that you would boot off a cdrom- before it hits the boot manager
<gesslar> so your OS would have no bearing on it
<gesslar> but i have only seen one pc do it
<gesslar> mine certainly doesn't
<ScarFreewill> :P
<ScarFreewill> hehe
<gesslar> but then mine's 3 years old
<linija> Anyone know why I have no on-line connection on 2nd PC when all settings are same to this one??? Ethercard is enabled.
<ScarFreewill> my problem is to make the disk bootable and to get the files right on it i'm not sure what fs to use..
<mik__> use a router linija
<linija> I can't just unplug this one and plug in the other one?
<ScarFreewill> this is how my flashdisk is atm "/dev/sdc1   *           1          15      120456    1  FAT12"
<mik__> does ping work well between both computer?
<gesslar> fat12?
<ScarFreewill> gesslar: thats what the how to said :P
<gesslar> i've never seen fat12
<linija> ummm. newbie.. :) don't know what "ping is" or how?
<mik__> i confirm...fat12 exist :p
<gesslar> huh, ok, well, gimme a sec
<gesslar> i believe you
<mik__> linija: the ping command permit to test connection between computer...see if they are online
<ScarFreewill> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent?action=show&redirect=LiveUsbStick i think this is about the best one around
<linija> how do I "ping"
<gesslar> ScarFreewill: i see that you can put knoppix on a flash drive
<mik__> type: ifconfig and gimme the result
<linija> just "ping" in terminal?
<ScarFreewill> gesslar: dsl is a small knoppix
<gesslar> linija: in a terminal, "> ping ippaddress.of.other.host"
<mik__> no...for exempple: ping 192.168.0.132
<linija> no. wait. The 2 computers aren't connected to each other. Don't need them to be. Just need to log on with the other one to get some updates.
<mik__> if you want to ping hamit, you type: ping 85.104.29.93
<ScarFreewill> its just that, that how to tells me to make 2 partions i don't know why...
<hamit> mik__:
<linija> That other one doesn't usually do on line. I just formated HDD and re-installed Kubuntu
<mynicknameistake> Anybody tried automatix2 with herd3?
<gesslar> i want to try this, now
<gesslar> ScarFreewill: i'm going to try it :)
<ScarFreewill> gesslar: ok ^^
<mynicknameistake> automatix doesnt start here :(
<mik__> no...sorry mynicknameistake
<mik__> what is it?
<ScarFreewill> mynicknameistake: i'll check it out when i have time to install herd3
<mynicknameistake> tried the version 2 as .deb, as apt-get and tried the bleeder
<ScarFreewill> :P
<mynicknameistake> no luck
<mynicknameistake> (besides... the nickname is triple hehe
<mynicknameistake> but it is taken!!!
<mynicknameistake> bah
<ScarFreewill> lol
<mik__> ok...bye everybody
<mynicknameistake> I am now using adept to update with all repositories enabled... takes a while... Fiesty Fawn looks ok though!
<xenol> is it possible to remove kscd and kaudiocreator?
<ScarFreewill> mynicknameistake: when i tried to install herd 1 the installer was broken
<mynicknameistake> took me a while to get the linksys wifi card up, but now it works and looks very good!
<linija> <gesslar> The other PC won't ping. But modem is fine and Ethercard is enabled... any ideas???
<ScarFreewill> mynicknameistake: and only fixed for me at herd 3 and now that is its out i don't have time to install :P
<coolieo> how can i get realvnc to work on kubuntu? ite gives me an error when i try to load it libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<mynicknameistake> installing herd3 was preffy fast, if you have a few hours you should really try it!
<ScarFreewill> mynicknameistake: i will but most probbably not in the next 4 days ..
<cntb> guys has ubuntu it's own online edition of online man pages ?
<mynicknameistake> well, the world has more than 4 days left, i hope, so you can see for yourself ;)
<jhutchins> coolieo: The version you're tring to use is not compatible with your system.
<ScarFreewill> hehe
<coolieo> ok thanks. will i just have to revert back top the older version?
<coolieo> back to*
<gesslar> ScarFreewill: i think they mean FAT16 instead of FAT12
<ScarFreewill> gesslar: ok i'll re format quickly
<mynicknameistake> What i find a little strange is that herd3 is brand new, but there are 150 upgadable packages and i only installed the basic system.... why are the last versions not in the .iso?
<gesslar> ScarFreewill: the instructions they give on that page seem wrong to me. becaus if you do what they say, then you end up getting a "6: unknown command" message
<ScarFreewill> yes, could it be because of fdisk is another version?
<gesslar> maybe, i'm not sure
<gesslar> also, it says at the bottom... of that area
<gesslar> also make sure (via fdisk -l) you created a w95/fat and not a linux partition, otherwise i was unable to boot from it !!
<gesslar> which seems different from what it says
<ScarFreewill> yeah if you just say 1 then it makes fat12
<ScarFreewill> and they want w95/fat
<gesslar> see that's b in the hexcode fs list
<ScarFreewill> what did you take after t ?
<ScarFreewill> ok
<gesslar> i'll try b
<ScarFreewill> what is the defferance between that b,c aka lba
<gesslar> hmm
<gesslar> i forget what LBA means
<ScarFreewill> i never knew
<djwilcox> cant play any video with firefox - flash or quicktime what gives
<rohan> are there kubuntu cd's available with KDE and amarok updated to latest versions, and other packages updated ?
<rohan> something like fedora respins
<ScarFreewill> gesslar: /dev/sdc1               1          15      120456    b  W95 FAT32
<djwilcox> cant find a plugin that works for flash and the mozilla vlc plugin wont work either
<hellcattrav> oi oi
<hellcattrav> I'm back
<mynicknameistake> I have my nickname back
<djwilcox> what plugin do you need to watch flash on a powerpc
<djwilcox> in a browser like firefox
<gesslar> !mirror
<ubotu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<ScarFreewill> where is isolinux.cfg located on the kubntu cd?
<ScarFreewill> because in dsl its in /boot/isolinux/isolinux.cfg
<slyfox> How do I mount an image file or an iso file in Kubuntu ?
<ScarFreewill> sudo mount -o loop /path/to/image/ /path/to/mountpoint
<ScarFreewill> @slyfox
<slyfox> ScarFreewill: What does this mean   -o loop  ?
<gesslar> ScarFreewill: you got me distracted, i wasin the middle of doing a beryl thing and i went to your howto and started doing it, too
<gesslar> lol
<slyfox> How do I play .vob files the dvd format ?
<slyfox> never mind kaffein plays them
<ScarFreewill> gesslar: hehe
<jhutchins> gesslar: Logical Block Addressing
<gesslar> thanks jhutchins!
<jhutchins> djwilcox: flash plugin.
<jhutchins> !formats | djwilcox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about formats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ScarFreewill> gesslar: i'm goint to test my flash disk out..
<gesslar> all right!
<gesslar> lemme know how it works
<gesslar> i'm downloading the ubuntu image right now
<xenol> plz why when i want to remove kscd it says it will also remove kubuntu-desktop?
<jhutchins> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<djwilcox> have tried several flash plugins no joy
<ScarFreewill> gesslar: ok cya in a bit..
<xenol>  plz why when i want to remove kscd it says it will also remove kubuntu-desktop?
<gesslar> ack, i just rm'ed bashrc instead of .bashrc~, does anybody know how i can get it back?
<jhutchins> djwilcox: Use the one in the official repos.
<gesslar> oh, maybe there's a copy in skel
<jhutchins> xenol: It's ok, kubuntu-desktop is just a tag.
<xenol> so i can remove it?
<jhutchins> xenol: It's removing it because without kscd you won't have the complete suite.
<gesslar> thank goodess, most of my stuff is in .profile
<jhutchins> xenol: Yes.  You'll revert to upgrading specific packages, which is fine.
<xenol> ah so i cant remove kscd ?
<jhutchins> xeno: Sure you can.
<jhutchins> xenol: Won't hurt a thing.
<xenol> well but i want to have kubuntu desktop
<jhutchins> xenol: You'll still have all the rest of the files.
<xenol> so i can remove kscd and kaudiocreator so i can do it as in feisty :S
<jhutchins> xenol: That's just a flag that includes a bunch of KDE packages.  Either you have all of them, and the flag, or you have some of them and manage them individually.
<jhutchins> xenol: No real need to remove them, but yes.
<xenol> jhutchins:  well lets says i am using kde 3.5.6 and remove kscd and kaudiocreator and kde 3.5.7 comes out and i update those programs will be installed again?
<jhutchins> xenol: If you upgrade, just those programs you have installed will be upgraded.
<ScarFreewill> gesslar: omg i almost formated my root :P
<jhutchins> xenol: If you want to check out what the whole package looks like in the upgrade, just install it again.
<gesslar> lol ScarFreewill
<ScarFreewill> it told me this doesn't look like a valid FAT filesystem few ;O
<gesslar> rofl
<ScarFreewill> i typed sda1 insted of sdc1 :P
<xenol> jhutchins:  well but since i have amarok and k3b to play audio cds and rip cd/dvds i dont need them
<gesslar> ScarFreewill: you crack me up
<gesslar> ScarFreewill: i just rm'ed my .bashrc and was feeling panicky but you ALMOST trumped me
<ScarFreewill> ^^
<jhutchins> xenol: kubuntu-desktop is just a container, so removing it is like throwing out a cardboard box.
<xenol> jhutchins:  is it true: the less programs i have installed, the faster my kubuntu will be?
<jhutchins> xenol: If everything's still in the box, then you can remove it all with the box, but once you take things out of the box it no longer has that function.
<jhutchins> xenol: Not necessarily.  Only for programs that automatically load.
<xenol> ah
<xenol> jhutchins:  so  if i dont use them i dont need to remove cause they dont slower up the system right?
<jhutchins> The presence of other programs on the disk doesn't effect anything except free disk space.
<jhutchins> xenol: Right.
<xenol> jhutchins:  thx
<jhutchins> xenol: The one exception is that running any of the package utilities (apt, etc) will be a little slower with more packages installed.
<jhutchins> Since you don't spend a lot of your total time doing that, no biggie.
<xenol> jhutchins:  it will be slower cause they need to index all packages right?
<ScarFreewill> gesslar: now i'm really going to try it..
<parkerw207> guys just a thought
<jhutchins> xenol: Basically because it searches through a larger database when checking what's already installed.
<parkerw207> linux is meant to be one of the most secure OS right ?
<jhutchins> xenol: Still has the same size database of installables.
<ScarFreewill> parkerw207: no
<gesslar> ScarFreewill: all right
<jhutchins> parkerw207: It has the potential to be.
<gesslar> ScarFreewill: i wait for you!
<parkerw207> but its not yet ?
<jhutchins> parkerw207: have a look at se_linux.
<gesslar> parkerw207: some people don't run it to be secure- the more secure it is the more restrictive it is.
<jhutchins> parkerw207: You can do a lot of things with linux, make it secure or insecure.
<flo_> how can i force a prog to compile with a arbitrary version of gcc?
<ScarFreewill> parkerw207: openbsd/netbsd is secure...
<jhutchins> flo_: Re-code it so it's compatible.
<xenol> jhutchins:  can u plz advise at else to install? some piece of software that i could use every day and which html editor will u advise me?  Q+ NVU or bluefish?
<jhutchins> xenol: I use vi for an HTML editor.
<parkerw207> i see , well my friend was saying tha windows is more secure than linux
<parkerw207> is that correct
<parkerw207> i was under the impression it werent
<jhutchins> I'm messing with mencoder and avidemux for a video project.
<gesslar> parkerw207: windows can be secure.
<jhutchins> I like mplayer for video better than the other options.
<jhutchins> gesslar: Sure, just don't connect it.
<ScarFreewill> linux is secure because it is not made to beinsecure like windows, openbsd is made to be secure...
<gesslar> agreed :)
<jhutchins> gesslar: ...to a power source.
<parkerw207> but basic linux compared to basic windows which is securer ?
<xenol> jhutchins:  hmm and do u have isntalled software for x.org or also for shell? i mean stuff like irsii licq vi emacs ... ?
<flo_> jhutchins: i just want to compile with 3.3.6 not 4... is there a option to send to make o ./configure? i'm not a guru of compiling :-)
<jhutchins> xenol: vi, ssh, irssi for emergencies.
<jhutchins> flo_: I take it you get errors when you use 3.6.6?
<gesslar> parkerw207: most people running widnows do so with an account with root (admin) privileges, most people who run *nix do so with accounts that are -not- as powerful as root/admin- so it's only really as secure as you like it to be
<hellcattrav> oi oi, so i got the sudo wlan assisstant to work
<hellcattrav> but i can't connet
<xenol> jhutchins:  ssh is used for remote control?
<parkerw207> oo i see
<parkerw207> ok this as wel , sorry i was arguing with my mate and some wuestions arose
<parkerw207> he says , open source = less secure
<parkerw207> as the code is out there to find fualts to exploit
<jhutchins> xenol: It gives you a secure console session with a remote box.
<jhutchins> xenol: From there you have whatever control you would from a local console.
<jhutchins> xenol: Oh, screen, very important.
<xenol> jhutchins:  only usable on unix or also for win? it would be good to be able to shut down pc with that crap :s
<flo_> jhutchins:  i'm tring to compile ogre3d from source and thei sai that it compiles with a 3. series of gcc so i just have to unninstall gcc 4. and leve the 3. version?
<jhutchins> xenol: Preserves your session if you get disconnected, allows you to detatch sessions and re-attach, even from another location.
<hellcattrav> i can't even connect to my mates wireless(which is unsecured)- normally use it to test to see if my wireless was off or not?
<jhutchins> flo_: Should be backwards compatible.
<parkerw207> another things
<jhutchins> flo_: My knowledge of modern compilers is somewhat limited.
<flo_> jhutchins: aha thx so y should search the problem elsewere
<parkerw207> my mate says windows has a much faster life cycle for secuirty updates
<parkerw207> #se_linux
<jhutchins> flo_: I would just try it.  If you're getting errors, bring them here.
<parkerw207> oops
<jhutchins> parkerw207: That is complete bunk.
<parkerw207> it is ?
<parkerw207> explain
<jhutchins> parkerw207: I have seen patches produced for linux within hours.
<jhutchins> parkerw207: Windows takes weeks, or at least days, to get the patch out.
<xenol> jhutchins: do u use xgl?
<parkerw207> ok another thing
<jhutchins> xenol: No need for it, no.
<parkerw207> he said that its used by the worlds goverment
<parkerw207> becuase linux is not professional
<gesslar> ask your mate who is the world's government :p
<parkerw207> worlds goverments*
<parkerw207> sorry typo
<hellcattrav> yeah theres no such thing?
<hellcattrav> oh
<jhutchins> parkerw207: Unix?  Sure is, has been for decades.  selinux was developed by the NSA>
<xenol> jhutchins: hmm u prefer terminal? i start to love it
<jhutchins> parkerw207: There probably isn't a government that doesn't use some of both.
<parkerw207> he said that windows is professional becuase its made by tousands of programmer working to make money
<mynicknameistake> Lets assume linux and windows both have the same number of security flaws... windows has approx 90% of the desktops, linux only 5 and apple the orher 5. It is way more interesting to write a windows worm.
<ScarFreewill> gesslar: does not work :( i'm posative its because of my syslinux.cfg
<gesslar> doh
<jhutchins> xenol: For years I ran Linux on servers and utility boxes, only been running X for about three or four years.
<illriginal> Does K3B automatically convert files from mp3/wav to audio format so that it can be played in a stereo/cd player?
<parkerw207> yes
<mart81> parkerw207: you should not listen so much to your friends ;)
<mynicknameistake> Yes
<jhutchins> xenol: I go all the way back to printing terminals and paper tape, so the command line is no stranger.
<parkerw207> lol ooo i werent
<parkerw207> i was clarifying
<SSJ_GZ> mynicknameistake:No, it's way more "interesting" to write a Linux worm because so many people say it can't be done :)
<xenol> jhutchins:  how old have u been working in IT ?
<ScarFreewill> gesslar: the only prob is the how to is for kubuntu cd image not dsl..
<gesslar> parkerw207: i actually think you should use whatever OS you like. if your friend likes Windows, let him use Windows. Linux is about choice even when that choice is not to use it.
<shadowhywind> hay all when i just to use wpa_supplicant it slows my computer down to a halt, any ideas
<mynicknameistake> but parker, remeber this, it is not the OS that is weak, it is always the user
<jhutchins> xenol: Many, many years, and playing in it for longer.  I have family that did some very early stuff.
<parkerw207> ok hehe
<parkerw207> i know
<parkerw207> the thing is
<parkerw207> its kinda true that being open source
<jhutchins> xenol: CRT monitors displaying text?  My uncle, on an Air Force contract.
<xenol> jhutchins:  bill gates? :D
<parkerw207> its easier for virus to be made and for exploits
<parkerw207> if linux was as popular as widnows
<xenol> jhutchins:  wow
<SSJ_GZ> mynicknameistake:That's true, but sometimes the OS doesn't exactly help - see e.g. the RPC exploit, which required 0 user intervention.
<caris_mere> does anybody have experience using Ekiga? I need some tips about how to connect with Windows users
<mart81> parkerw207: that can only be proved by the real world, doesn't it?
<jhutchins> xenol: My dad helped design the production line for the IBM 370, one of those add-a-new-wing-to-the-building mainframes.
<parkerw207> yeah i suppose
<mynicknameistake> the average windows user has less experience with a computer compared to the average *ux user
<gesslar> parkerw207: well, it's also a self-fulling situation. if linux were more popular, it'd have more developpers dedicated to fixing and maintaining it, wouldn't it?
<BluesKaj> my '/etc/bash.bashrc' file keeps giving me errors when opening the terminal ... is there a clean copy somewhere ?
<parkerw207> yep
<xenol> jhutchins:  so u r rich?
<parkerw207> i like linux i think its great
<jhutchins> xenol: Not so much. My own carreer has had problems with bad timing.
<parkerw207> but i dont see why people have to bask linux :S
<jhutchins> xenol: I became a programmer at the hight of the programming glut, for instance.
<jhutchins> parkerw207: bash?
<parkerw207> ermm...
<xenol> jhutchins:  hmm i guess then u should start many years ago then
<parkerw207> pick at it ?
<gesslar> parkerw207: well, i think that people like your mate are happy with their choices. i also think they contribute to FUD.
<parkerw207> FUD ?
<mynicknameistake> the good thing in *ux is the part where you have to be admin or super user to change the system. This way it isnt easy to install a virus without the user knowing it
<gesslar> parkerw207: fear uncertainty and doubt
<parkerw207> lol
<jhutchins> parkerw207: bash.  Bask is to enjoy.
<parkerw207> its an english phrase
<gesslar> mmm, i'm going to go bask in some steaks
<parkerw207> to ... attack ?
<parkerw207> like , " to bash with a stick"
<gesslar> right
<ScarFreewill> gesslar: http://www.die.supsi.ch/~bucher/flash-howto.pdf that looks quick and dirty
<parkerw207> "to hit with a stick"
<gesslar> parkerw207: i think its' that you said 'bask' instead of 'bash'
<jhutchins> parkerw207: right, you typoed bask.
<parkerw207> ooo lol
* gesslar grins
<parkerw207> i am trying to get used to my new laptop keyboard layout
<parkerw207> sorry
<hellcattrav> gesslar: I got the wireless assisstnat to show the nearby networks, but i can't connect to any of them..any idea, or is this still out of your expertise?
* ScarFreewill wants a new laptop too
<gesslar> ScarFreewill: why are you giving me flash information?
<gesslar> oh
<gesslar> flash drives
<gesslar> rofl, i thought it was macromedia flash
<ScarFreewill> lol hehe
<xenol> jhutchins:  hmm u have been workign wit bsd too?
<gesslar> allright time for food
<jhutchins> xenol: No, after the mainframes just DOS through Windows, and linux.
<ScarFreewill> gesslar: i need to go
<parkerw207> isnt linux on the iss ?
<ScarFreewill> gesslar: need to get sleep (school tomorrow) cya
<jhutchins> parkerw207: It certainly has been.  I believe they use a mix.
<jhutchins> parkerw207: More specialized OSs too.
<mynicknameistake> is there a feisty fawn channel?
<LjL> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<ScarFreewill> LjL: you fast...
<parkerw207> specialized ?
<cgeo> guys. i try to bbot with a live cd and all i get is a blank screen when it is supposed to enter the gui.i do hear sound hear sounds and stuff though
<parkerw207> like they get thier own OS's made ?
<BluesKaj> !bash.bashrc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bash.bashrc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ScarFreewill> cgeo: did it work before?
<jhutchins> parkerw207: Yeah, non-PC hardware.
<mike_> Anyone had any luck install Edgy on a Thinkpad T22?
<xenol> jhutchins:  hmm why u using kubuntu and not debian? :S kubuntu is mainly for newbies
<jhutchins> xenol: To test it.
<parkerw207> ooo i see
<BluesKaj> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<cgeo> scarFreewill:no it is the first time i try to use kubuntu. I have ati
<ScarFreewill> cgeo: what version of kubuntu?
<parkerw207> why would they use linux ?
<cgeo> ScarFreewill:edfy
<cgeo> #edgy
<jhutchins> xenol: My main desktop is Mandriva, I run RedHat, Fedora, Gentoo, and Ubuntu.  And a couple of old NT boxes.
<BluesKaj> !bashrc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bashrc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xenol> jhutchins:  and wat do u think? i have tried suse 10.1 FC 5 and some live cds
<xenol> jhutchins:  does mandriva have better support then ubuntu?
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: What are you after?
<cgeo> ScarFreewill:Edgy eft
<ScarFreewill> cgeo: edgy is a beta i know some ppl with nvidia and ati that it does not work with dapper is the non-beta, have you tried safe gfx mode?
<hellcattrav> ok so could some home help?
<mart81> parkerw207: who are "they"?
<jhutchins> xenol: Not better support.  I like it a bit better.  I dislike suse for a number of reasons.
<parkerw207> ooo sorry lol
<smoze> what was the name of disk partitioning program again?
<parkerw207> then people who run the ISS
<cgeo> ScarFreewill:yes but still the same problem. it seems to load everything but the monitor is turned off
<parkerw207> no i meant "ET" of course ;)
<ScarFreewill> cgeo: i'm afraid you are going to need to downlaod/get dapper drake
<jhutchins> smoze: partedit?  fdisk?  qparted?
<smoze> the one at live-cd
<cgeo> ScarFreeWill:Are u sure I cannot try anything on edgy?
<xenol> jhutchins:  YaST2? :D too buggy at least on my PC
<jhutchins> xenol: Like i said, lots of reasons, but that's off topic here.
<xenol> jhutchins:  hmm i am interested which commands do i need to know for everyday use of terminal
<xenol> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<jhutchins> xenol: THis is pretty good: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html
<smoze> none of those were the one i needed but thanks anyway
* ScarFreewill1 got kicked out by his bad internet
<ScarFreewill1> cgeo: you can ship it for free if you have bad internet like me :P
<xenol> jhutchins:  thx for time and advices =)
<ScarFreewill1> (test)
<ScarFreewill1> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<ScarFreewill1> woot i'm still on the internet!
<jhutchins> xenol: Just "pay it down the line".
<cgeo> ScarFreewill:6.10
<ScarFreewill1> cgeo: you need 6.06
<xenol> jhutchins: :)
<cgeo> Scarfreewill:ok thanx for the help. i will download 6.06
<ScarFreewill1> cgeo: you need 6.10 and 7.04 is beta
<ScarFreewill1> cgeo: cya
<hellcattrav> ok, could someone at least acknowledge that I'm here?
<gesslar_away> lol ScarFreewill1
<ScarFreewill1> cgeo: actualy 7.04 is alpha ^^
<gesslar_away> hi hellcattrav
<cgeo> scarfreewill: ok :)
<ScarFreewill1> gesslar: lol i'm still here...
<gesslar> me too :)
<hellcattrav> WOOT acknowledgement
<ScarFreewill1> gesslar: i'm going to sleep NOW -.-
<gesslar> ScarFreewill1: my bf says he's not hungry so i can't cook yet
<gesslar> NOW?
<gesslar> like..right now?
<gesslar> or are you already asleep?
<ScarFreewill1> *_*
<gesslar> you must be .. aha
<gesslar> asleep by now
<ScarFreewill1> hehe cya
<hellcattrav> anyone want to help who's good at wireless connections?  I can see the wireless networks i can access, but I can't connec to any of them- even the ones without keys, and that i can usually get on with windows
* ScarFreewill1  bed
<gesslar> BluesKaj:  what are you trying to figure out about .bashrc?
<parkerw207> i had them problems
<parkerw207> kubuntu has prolems with dchp
<hellcattrav> so is there anyhting i can do? or am i screwed?
<parkerw207> well you can input everything manually
<parkerw207> put in you routers ip address and defualt gateway , all that lot
<parkerw207> thats how i did it
<hellcattrav> im a noob, and really have no idea what im doing, im amazed i could figuire out what ive did already
<hellcattrav> ok how do i find the IP address and default gateway?
<underdog5004> I love opendns...my isp's dns servers went down recently, but I was all set
<parkerw207> wel i am not the best to ask cos i have only been doing this for... 2 week slol
<hellcattrav> hey thats 2 weeks longer then me
<parkerw207> hehe
<parkerw207> right
<parkerw207> can you access your router ?
<parkerw207> go to the configuration page ?
<hellcattrav> maybe
<parkerw207> cos everything should be on there
<hellcattrav> but see i don't deal all that- my dad and his buddy(whos a computer god-but he comes over once everycouple of months) control all that stuff, i dont want to go poking around in there
<parkerw207> hehe ok
<mynicknameistake> Is youre wifi card in system settings / network settings?
<parkerw207> what have you been using to search for wifi routers?
<hellcattrav> um?
<hellcattrav> hell if i know
<parkerw207> ok
<parkerw207> got to the start menu
<Alzi2> Since the Compiz channel is really empty, i'll ask this here: I'm trying to run compiz in KDE but when i do, it screws up everything (focussing windows, switching workspaces, input), and terminates all window managers. It doesn't even give the effects. Can anyone help me with this? Errors are:
<hellcattrav> i went to kmenu--> internet---> wireless assisstant and then it worked(weras yesterday it didn't)
<hellcattrav> ok
<Alzi2> [22:07]  <Alzi2> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<Alzi2> [22:07]  <Alzi2> compiz.real: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is not supported by direct rendering context, trying indirect rendering context instead
<parkerw207> ahhh
<ZmAY> hello, how can i run open office (excell) from console
* gesslar cheers for hellcattrav
<ZmAY> so i can use sudo
<hellcattrav> thanks gesslar
<gesslar> hellcattrav: i really wish i could have helped :( but i'm incredibly happy that you got it
<gesslar> ZmAY: which oocalc
<hellcattrav> now all i have to do is to be able to get on the net(but hey progress is progress...hey thanks, appreciate that you rembered, I heard linux has a friendly knowledge base, good to know ive not been in vain
<gesslar> ZmAY: although, just running "oocalc" should run it
<ZmAY> tnx
<Hail_Spacecake> I have two computers running linux
<parkerw207> hellcattrav: go to the startmenu ---> system settings --->network settings
<hellcattrav> in XP?
<Hail_Spacecake> a laptop with ubuntu and a desktop with suse
<mynicknameistake> in linux
<Hail_Spacecake> both of them are on the same wireless network
<parkerw207> noo linux
<hellcattrav> cos  thats what im in now.... cos the net on my linux isn't working(hence how im talking to you atm)
<Hail_Spacecake> but I want to be able to put in an ethernet cable between them
<Hail_Spacecake> and transfer files that way
<parkerw207> ahh i see
<matdon> hi
<Hail_Spacecake> rather than on the wlan
<parkerw207> hmmm i dont know then , anyone know mroe ?
<Hail_Spacecake> so how do I make sure I'm transfering over that network rather than the wlan?
<hellcattrav> parker- could you tell me what to do, and i will try it after i get back from my driving lesson, hten get back to you
<parkerw207> i'm just a learning newbie :P
<hellcattrav> are you on here reguraly?
<parkerw207> yeah sure
<parkerw207> yup
<parkerw207> everyday
<hellcattrav> or anyone esle for that matter
<hellcattrav> oi do you use msn messanger?
<parkerw207> you will alwys find that if people can help
<parkerw207> they will
<parkerw207> yes i do
<hellcattrav> true
<hellcattrav> vestwearingpunk@gmail.com
<mynicknameistake> has it worked before on linux hellcattrav?
<matdon> does anyone know how I can upgrade libgphoto on kubuntu?
<matdon> or can anyone point me to documents so I can figure out how?
<hellcattrav> negative, ive not gotten the internet to run yet. but i was finally able to see the available networks with the wiereless assisstant(unliek yesterday)
<HymnToLife> !libgphoto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgphoto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<parkerw207> then you try and connect ut it dont work ?
<hellcattrav> yes, correct
<parkerw207> "connection failed"
<hellcattrav> yep
<parkerw207> thats what happened to me
<matdon> :)
<hellcattrav> if i bolt suddenly its cos teh driving instructor arrived
<parkerw207> what security do you use on your router  ?
<HymnToLife> matdon, what's wrong with just updating with apt ?
<hellcattrav> illl be gone for around 2 hours
<parkerw207> Wep ?
<mynicknameistake> could you see them in a graphical ui or in the konsole (like DOS screen)
<hellcattrav> i think so, i have to put in a string of numbers
<matdon> I'm trying to get the latest libgphoto library and I'm not sure the most sane method to do it
<parkerw207> ok try putting the wep code in like this 1234-1234-12
<parkerw207> as an example
<hellcattrav> ok, how many numbers between the dashes?
<parkerw207> 4 , then 4 , then 2
<hellcattrav> ok
<parkerw207> liek this xxx-xxxx-xx
<matdon> can I use apt-get to get the latest library or would I need to upgrade the entire system
<parkerw207> if its a 10 digit code ?
<parkerw207> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hellcattrav> yep
<hellcattrav> 10 digits
<parkerw207> ok well thats what fixed mine
<parkerw207> simple eh ? lol
<mynicknameistake> hey hell... do you use your own router or anything that is available?
<hellcattrav> nah its the family router
<mynicknameistake> than you know the WEP key?
<hellcattrav> yep
<jhutchins> matdon: If you specify the library, the system should show you anything else that needs to be updated, and only update the related parts.
<mynicknameistake> have you seen the card in the system settings / network menu?
<jhutchins> One of my clients has had her DSL down for months, but it doesn't bother her because so many of her neighbors have unsecured wireless points.
<hellcattrav> i think so
<mynicknameistake> hehe you have to be sure, you must configure the card there
<hellcattrav> i just went to wlan assisstnat(or what ever its called-in kubuntu) and typedi in my password, got the wireless networks, but can't connect
<hellcattrav> ok, i think i may have to configure the card
<Moneo> Hi, could anyone tell me where I could start looking for information on changing the behavior of my power button? Ideally I'd like to be able to restart X with it rather than halt. would that be possible?
<hellcattrav> ill try reentering hte code with -'s then see if its configured and post back here, but now im off to have a driving lesson)
<hellcattrav> ok i will try that as soon as i get back, and let you all know, but for now I have to run...cheers
<jhutchins> Moneo: Is it on the case or the keyboard?  Desktop or laptop?
<mynicknameistake> so what you do now is open the system settings (like configuration in windows) and the open network settings.
<parkerw207> cya hell , have fun
<Moneo> jhutchins, on the case, desktop.
<mynicknameistake> ok, gl cat@!
<jhutchins> Moneo: I don't think you'll have much luck with that, that's pretty much a hardware function.
<mart81> Hail_Spacecake: if you have a gateway in the network(router/pc as gateway), you could put a switch between them and use samba to make it sharing files between one another.(or just use the router is it's close enough)
<Moneo> hmm I see, thanks. So halt isnt called when it's hit?
<jhutchins> Moneo: If it's configurable, it would be in the BIOS, most likely your options are sleep/hibernate.
<jhutchins> Moneo: Correct, one of the dangers of using it.
<blue|palm> has anybody else had these problems with an ati card using prop drivers: When i switch to the console (any using F1-F6) it displays a messy garbage screen of crisrossing lines...
<Hail_Spacecake> I don't have a gateway, to my knowledge
<jhutchins> Moneo: It signals the power management chips directly to cut power.
<Hail_Spacecake> I don't want to have anything to do with the wireless network
<Moneo> ahh I see, many thanks jhutchins
<matdon> when I use apt-get it tells me I have the latest version but it isn't. is this because I'm using edgy and not fiesty?
<Hail_Spacecake> I'd be willing to temporarily disable it if I need to
<jhutchins> Moneo: For sleep/hibernate mode, it will generate a signal from teh bios to the OS.
<matdon> and if so can I upgrade?
<jhutchins> Moneo: You know you can restart X with Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, right?
<Admiral_Chicago> matdon: no, it means you have the latest version packaged for your release
<matdon> I have 2.2.1
<matdon> and I want 2.3.0
<matdon> that's my problem in a nutshell
<jhutchins> matdon: Feisty is not officially released yet, it's considered unstable, and you should only run it in order to locate and report bugs.
<Moneo> jhutchins, yeah, but I've had kde freeze a few times with keyboard input being ignored (even numlock, caps etc) whilst programs are still functioning in the background
<Admiral_Chicago> you can build from source, maybe check backports,
<Moneo> kde or X, anyway
<jhutchins> Moneo: Yes, that happens.  Do you have any other systems available?
<matdon> so I would have to manually upgrade this library then if I want it?
<blue|palm> has anybody else had these problems with an ati card using prop drivers: When i switch to the console (any using F1-F6) it displays a messy garbage screen of crisrossing lines...
<jhutchins> matdon: Not manually, but using apt so that releated changes are made.
<Moneo> yeah, one or two - I could ssh into them and restart X I guess, but it's a pain. The mac runs synergy and so dosn't have its own keyboard
<jhutchins> matdon: Sorry, not really following.
<mart81> Hail_Spacecake: well, if there is no cable from your room towards the device you receive internet with, i would personally just use a separate router for this main purpose, they are not that expensive anymore.
<matdon> it's cool
<HymnToLife> matdon, yes
<Hail_Spacecake> do I need a router?
<Hail_Spacecake> the two computers are right next to each other
<matdon> I'm going to uninstall what is there and build what I want from source
<HymnToLife> it's just a lib though so it should be fairly easy
<Hail_Spacecake> why can't I just string an ethernet cable between them?
<Hail_Spacecake> what I'm saying is
<jhutchins> matdon: WARNING: THIS COULD TRASH YOUR SYSTEM:  you can try downloading the lib from feisty and installing it.  If it lists a reasonable number of dependencies, get those too.  If you get into more than a handful of files, stop.
<Hail_Spacecake> I just don't want the traffic
<Hail_Spacecake> going through wlan0
<Hail_Spacecake> I want it going through eth0
<matdon> okay
<matdon> thanks for the warning
<mart81> Hail_Spacecake: traffic needs to be routed afaik yes, you cannot just put cat5 cables between one another, not that i know at least.
<matdon> I'm used to using bsd and I'm fixing this for a friend hopefully it will work out
<HymnToLife> installing the Feisty package seems an even worse idea
<jhutchins> matdon: You can also build your own deb packages so that you stay within the packaging system and other apps are aware of the lib versions and such.
<HymnToLife> since it involves installing the feisty libc6
<HymnToLife> which is pretty close to installing the whole of Feisty
<jhutchins> Hail_Spacecake: You don't need a router, but you need a crossover cable.
<matdon> I'm going to try building the lib from source
<matdon> that's how I would usually do it
<mart81> Hail_Spacecake: but i also read that people with a mac were able to connect between one another in a train, so maybe i am just wrong here...
<Hail_Spacecake> well, I've used this cable before to transfer between two computers with windows
<Hail_Spacecake> mart81: I can connect over the wlan
<Hail_Spacecake> I just don't want to
<jhutchins> Hail_Spacecake: A Cat5 crossover cable will connect two like devices (computers).
<Hail_Spacecake> ah, then that's what I have
<jhutchins> Hail_Spacecake: A Cat5 straight-through cable is used between an end device (computer) and a routing device (hub/switch/router).
<jhutchins> Going router-to-router you usually need crossover, which is sometimes wired into the port.
<jhutchins> Basically a crossover just connects the "send" pair to the "recive" contacts.
<jhutchins> recieve that is.
<mart81> jhutchins: so he can just put straight cables between them, give them hard addresses and use samba? Is that what you're saying?
<alexicon> hrm
<jhutchins> mart81: Crossover cables, but yes.
<mart81> hmm, never knew that :)
<alexicon> i did an update and it seems to have put my vmlinux image into /boot, but not into my proper boot partition
<alexicon> can i just throw it into the right boot and point grub at it
<alexicon> i thought it automatically handled it
<alexicon> and it doesnt look like xorg has updated either
<alexicon> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<blue|palm> hi does anybody know how to make xine fullscreen? I can only watch movies with black borders on top and at the bottom. My monitor is 16:10
<nick__> can anyone help me. My menu bar has disappeared. It appears when i first start Kubuntu but then disappears
<jhutchins> alexicon: How is /boot not your proper boot partition?
<alexicon> there is a directory boot in /
<jhutchins> blue|palm: My solution is to use mplayer <grin>.
<alexicon> but thats on my / partition
<alexicon> i boot off the /boot partition on hdc2
<alexicon> kubuntu sits on hdc1
<jhutchins> alexicon: You didn't have /boot mounted when you did your update.
<alexicon> nup i didnt
<alexicon> but i never do
<alexicon> i dont think
<jhutchins> alexicon: Some distros check for that, ubuntu apparently doesn't
<blue|palm> jhutchins: on my hardware ive been having problems using mplayer :(
<alexicon> ok
<alexicon> i'll try mounting then updating again
<jhutchins> alexicon: That's why I stopped using a seperate /boot - got a system totally hosed.
<blue|palm> jhutchins: sound disappears somtimes, video is choppy (not that it isnt everywhere else due to ati)
<jhutchins> alexicon: No reason you shouldn't be able to just move the files.
<hamit> hii
<alexicon> yeah i did that yesterday jhutchins D:
<Lil99> how can I change the font of the menu's
<alexicon> suse ate everything
<alexicon> and i thought boot was mounted, and i backed up it
<alexicon> but it wasnt mounted so i backed up the wrong stuff
<alexicon> D:
<jhutchins> blue|palm: All I can say is read up on xine.
<alexicon> anyway evertyhing else was recovered just lost my kernel and all my modules
<alexicon> pain in the ass having to do nvidia again
<alexicon> seems to just be luck that it works
<jhutchins> Often that way.
<alexicon> hrmm how do i mount boot when /boot is already there :P
<alexicon> maybe i should just copy all the files over to the right partition
<alexicon> yeah..
<jhutchins> alexicon: You can mount over anything.
<jay> what's the xmodmap command to add super_l as keycode 115?
<alexicon> ok
<jhutchins> alexicon: But if you want to move stuff, mount it somewehere else.
<alexicon> yeah ive got it mounted elsewhere, i guess i'll just do it manually
<alexicon> what kernel is it up to anyway?
<jhutchins> alexicon: I usually just mount temp stuff to /mnt - which is fine as long as nothing's mounted under /mnt
<alexicon> yeah ive got it mounted
<jhutchins> You can mount a partition on top of any directory.
<alexicon> i see a copy of 2.6.17-11
<alexicon> i thought it was higher than that tho
<alexicon> 2.6.18 or something
<jhutchins> There are even ways you can mount directories at opther points in the filesystem.
<blue|palm> what is the latest version of the linux kernel?
<alexicon> yeah what is the latest version
<alexicon> uname -a anyone...
<HymnToLife> blue|palm, 2.6.20 is the latest stable release
<alexicon> is that whast being handed out??
<blue|palm> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<HymnToLife> alexicon, with Ubuntu, no
<jhutchins> blue|palm: http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/snapshots/patch-2.6.20-git6.bz2
<blue|palm> thanks
<HymnToLife> unless you use the testing version (aka Feisty)
<alexicon> ok
<alexicon> so whats the latest on edgy?
<blue|palm> What is feisty fawn going to use? Does anybody know?
<HymnToLife> 2.6.17
<alexicon> ok
<alexicon> 17-11?
<HymnToLife> alexicon, yes
<alexicon> ok
<HymnToLife> blue|palm, now, it uses 2.6.20
<HymnToLife> and I don't think it will change before release
<blue|palm> but what about gfx drivers that dont support the new kernel (like fglrx)
<HymnToLife> !info linux-image-generic feisty
<jhutchins> Feisty will use a kernel that's reasonably current at release time, subject to adequate testing.
<ubotu> linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.20.6.1 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<blue|palm> do we just have to wait?
<HymnToLife> blue|palm, I guess so, or buy a nvidia card
<jhutchins> blue|palm: That's why glx is experimental these days.
<blue|palm> HymnToLife: Im seriously considering that :(
<blue|palm> jhutchins: what do you mean by experimental (coz im using it right now)
<jhutchins> blue|palm: Then you are an experimenter.
<blue|palm> jhutchins: lol
<HymnToLife> jhutchins, fglrx != glx
<jhutchins> Right, right, I mean the beryl stuff.
<HymnToLife> blue|palm, where did you see that newer kernels didn't support fglrx ?
<blue|palm> HymnToLife: Are you talking about the X extension
<HymnToLife> jhutchins, fglrx is a driver for ati cards
<blue|palm> HymnToLife: ATI themselves sed so
<HymnToLife> that's bad
<blue|palm> HymnToLife: yes
<jhutchins> THis stuff takes time to get around.
<jhutchins> Kernels have to be released, get tested, get things ported and those things tested...
<blue|palm> HymnToLife: when you say glx is that the X extension?
<jhutchins> Microsoft does the same thing, only you don't see anything until it's all as finished as they can get it.
<HymnToLife> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> With Linux you can jump in anywhere along the line.
<alexicon> do get those new restricted modules does that mean i have to have boot mounted then
<HymnToLife> blue|palm, well, basically, GLX is an implementation of the X server woth OpenGL acceleration
<alexicon> hrm i better just mount it i guess
<HymnToLife> with*
<blue|palm> HymnToLife: Then yes that is what i am currently using
<HymnToLife> alexicon, what about the restricted-modules ? just apt-get them
<blue|palm> HymnToLife: for beryl of course
<HymnToLife> I tried beryl not so long ago
<HymnToLife> nice but very buggy
<blue|palm> HymnToLife: can you tell me, in a nutshell, the difference between xgl and aiglx?
<HymnToLife> no :p
<blue|palm> HymnToLife: lol why?
<HymnToLife> I guess that's just another reimplementation of X
<HymnToLife> because I don't know it
<blue|palm> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-effects for support.
<blue|palm> oh ok
<blue|palm> lol
<blue|palm> wow
<blue|palm> for open source drivers then
<skarface> heh straight from wikipedia
<mart81> [22:56:12]    HymnToLife | because I don't know it                                                                                                                                                                          Boss_evo
<mart81> oops
<alexicon> does that nvidia-glx-config enable ever work for anyone
<jhutchins> Time to go feed the horses, later all.
<HymnToLife> alexicon, yes, unless running edgy
<alexicon> unless!?
<HymnToLife> in which case it's nvidia-xconfig
<alexicon> lol
<alexicon> ok
<alexicon> i'll try that thing
<alexicon> sudo that?
<tanq> i'm currently using the installer wizard, and the prepare mount points screen seems rather confused.
<alexicon> tyeah probably
* alexicon answers her own questions :P
<alexicon> ah cool
<tanq> i assigned / to my /dev/hda4 and swap to my hda3 and it tells me "No Root File Sysytem"
<alexicon> hrm
<alexicon> it didnt change driver to nvidia
<alexicon> its still sayin nv
<alexicon> hrm and why do i have the package nvidia-xconfig but adept tells me i dont have it installed @_@
<HymnToLife> how do you know you have it then ?
<alexicon> because i just ran it :P
<HymnToLife> try installing it then
<VividHazE> hey can anyone help me its really simple but i'm stupid. I'm trying to change permissions on my scanner so I can use it, its already setup, I found instructions to find out what number to put at the end of this: sudo chmod a+w /dev/bus/usb/001/002 but it was for Ubuntu not Kubuntu which I have and I can't figure it out
<HymnToLife> VividHazE, lsusb in a terminal
<alexicon> hrm wants to remove glx to install it
<VividHazE> thanks HymnToLife
<HymnToLife> alexicon, hmm yeah, in fact you shouldn't install it :p
<alexicon> lol ok i wont then
<alexicon> damn still wants to remove glx...
* alexicon closes adept
<HymnToLife> are you running Dapper or Edgy ?
<alexicon> edgy
<alexicon> and im usin the lupine repos
<HymnToLife> what the hell is that ?
<alexicon> newest nvidia drivers to use with beryl
<alexicon> hrm
<alexicon> its supposed to get the newest nvidia kernel stuff too
<alexicon> but it says ive got ubuntu nvidia kernel and i got the lupine nvidia drivers
<alexicon> which is going to be the problem
<HymnToLife> can't help you with it then
<xJPM100x> whats the wiki page that tells you how to install the ati propritarye driver?
<alexicon> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<parkerw207> i dont suppose anyone can help me getting linux on my ipod ?
<JohnFlux2> parkerw207: #handhelds
<parkerw207> ok thanks
<JohnFlux2> parkerw207: and #opie etc should be able to point you in the right place
<JohnFlux2> opie has nothing to do with linux on the ipod, but they are smart guys and know about that sort of thing
<parkerw207> ooo ok thanks
<scotty> How can I make Firefox the default web browser, instead of Konq?
<soulrider> scotty: hold on, ill tell you in a sec
<scotty> thanks, soulrider
<soulrider> scotty: system settings > default applications
<soulrider> you can change it there
<parkerw207> gusy when i try to use the linux installer for ipod
<parkerw207> i get this message
<parkerw207> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<parkerw207> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5325/
<scotty> soulrider: I owe you one. Thanks a bunch.
<soulrider> no prob
<parkerw207> anyone ?
<mau12> How can I setup the page in ofpenoffice writer to change it into landscape
<edmund__> we
<hamit> trke bilen varm aranzda arkadalar
<mau12> Help, I'm using openoffice for my first time and I don't know how setting up the page to set a landscape one, somebody could help me?
<samiam010203> anyone using samab on feisty and having issues with it?
<samiam010203> i ment samba
<soulrider> mau12: i dont know but maybe if youa sk int he open office channel
<ant> its in the menu bar
<mau12> soulrider: how can i get into the openoffice chanel?
<parkerw207> hello miles
<parkerw207> look i can see your on ntl :)
<parkerw207> http://bersirc.free2code.net/index.php/downloads/
<parkerw207> oops
<parkerw207> miles :S?
<Milesc1989> willlll lol
<parkerw207> calm down
<Milesc1989> ok
<parkerw207> anyone here no how to sort out dependencies ?
<parkerw207> this linux ipod installer wnt work
<soulrider> mau12: maybe #openoffice or #openoffice.org
<parkerw207> miles can you help?
<Milesc1989> yoru joking right?
<parkerw207> lol
<parkerw207> anyone?
<Milesc1989> MEEEEEEEEEEEE
<parkerw207> miles calm down
<Milesc1989> lol ok
<parkerw207> this is for support not childness
<jay> does anyone here know how to get xmodmap to recognize my Super keys?
<jay> right now xmodmap prints out this: mod4        Super_L (0x7f),  Hyper_L (0x80)
<parkerw207> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mluser> anyone know of a way to make aptitude think a package is already installed? Is it possible to 'inject' a package into the database when its not really installed?
<ScottK> mluser: Why would you want to do that?
<parkerw207> hey guys miles was thinking of getting kubuntu , could you give him a few tips about it ? like its positive points ?
<|Daisuke_Ido|> it's...  not windows?
<Milesc1989> lol
<parkerw207> thats a good point :)
<parkerw207> he's worried its gonna be too complicated for him
<|Daisuke_Ido|> seriously though, it's a stable full-featured OS with plenty of community support
<parkerw207> though if i can get used to it ,... anyone can :O
<xpoint> even if its ubuntu ?
<|Daisuke_Ido|> yes, there's some learning involved.
<T3hWiz0r1> can anyone help me with beryl? it seems to be running very slow on my computer... and i think it may be due to the guide i followed.
<|Daisuke_Ido|> but it's nothing that can't be overcome fairly quickly
<JohnFlux2> T3hWiz0r: what video card
<T3hWiz0r1> !beryl
<parkerw207> miles is on an advanced IT course
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<|Daisuke_Ido|> Milesc1989: you should have no problems in that case.
<|Daisuke_Ido|> a bit of advice though (just from my own experience), it's far easier to make the switch if you *don't* dual boot.
<|Daisuke_Ido|> that makes it too easy to backslide to windows
<underdog5004> I agree
<underdog5004> although it is helpful for beginners
<samiam010203> thats what i tell people all the time "dont doul boot just make the switch"
<Milesc1989> i see thank you
<underdog5004> of course, if they _don't_ like linux, then they're pretty screwed...
<samiam010203> then they can go back to windows
<|Daisuke_Ido|> not necessarily
<parkerw207> who'd wanna go back there :S
<parkerw207> seriously lol
<|Daisuke_Ido|> they can go back to windows, as long as any other partitions are fat32, they'll still be perfectly readable upon reinstalling windows
<|Daisuke_Ido|> parkerw207: agreed, but hardcore gamers wouldn't see it that way (yet)
<parkerw207> miles isnt a hard core gamer
<parkerw207> are you miles lol
<samiam010203> i dont see how you could go back. if you give kubuntu a chance you will see the shere power of it is more than windows ever could be
* |Daisuke_Ido| crosses his fingers in the hopes that major developers will respond to the vista requirement of dx10 and start using more opengl, making games more portable.
<Milesc1989> no im not
<parkerw207> what do you use your pc for most miles ?
<Greib> can I jump in with a quick question?
<parkerw207> go for it
<Milesc1989> haha basic stuff like work and just internet and talking.
<parkerw207> yeah but we gotta start programming soon as well
<parkerw207> and using oracle database software
<Greib> I was messing around with the settings in konsole and I added a command that makes it open and close immediately
<Milesc1989> yeah would that make a difference?
<samiam010203> yes, programing im trying to teach myself C++
<Greib> is there a specific file I should look at to remove the command and get it working again?
<parkerw207> well no you can develop code in windows of course , buts i find it easier suing linux
<hatta> are you from SCO?
<parkerw207> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<parkerw207> read that miles
<Milesc1989> yeah i did
<underdog5004> rofl @ hatta
<parkerw207> there is loads of different versions of linux
<parkerw207> i played around with alot but found kubuntu to be hte most easiest
<Milesc1989> you dont have kubuntu i though>
<parkerw207> yes i do lol
<parkerw207> i had open suse to start with
<parkerw207> but i didnt like that
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<parkerw207> now i have kubuntu
<Milesc1989> oh yehai remembr
<Milesc1989> is that the one i like/
<parkerw207> i need help guys
<parkerw207> for some reason i cant use the ipod installer
<parkerw207> cos libcrypto.so.0.9.7 isnt installed
<parkerw207> but i dont know how to get it :S
<parkerw207> anyone ?
<underdog5004> !search libcrypto.so.0.9.7
<ubotu> Found:
<soulrider> hi
<underdog5004> !find libcrypto.so.0.9.7
<ubotu> File libcrypto.so.0.9.7 found in libssl0.9.7, libssl0.9.7-dbg, vmware-player
<underdog5004> parkerw207, I think you just might need to apt-get install it
<parkerw207> i did that
<parkerw207> i searched for it in apt
<underdog5004> hmmm, I can't help you past that...sorry
<parkerw207> and tis not there
<parkerw207> aww ok well tahnsk anyway
<shadowhywind> has anyone ever heard of ndiswrapper slowing down their computer
<samiam010203> never herd of that happening
<Greib> parkerw207 you can use alien to convert it if you find it as rpm on rpmfind.net or dpkg to install a .deb if its not on aptget
<T3hWiz0r2> okay i tried to ask in the actual ubuntu-effects channel, which is zero help. I installed beryl only to discover that its running really slow for me. I've followed the ubuntu wiki but seem to still be stuck on why its so slow.
<T3hWiz0r2> can anyone help me out? its on kde desktop
<shadowhywind> its like everytime i try to connect to a wireless network *doesn't matter what encyption* my computer will start running slow.. to the point of stopping
<samiam010203> whats you graphics card
<shadowhywind> T3hWiz)r2 did you change rendering modes at all?
<T3hWiz0r2> shadowhywind: no
<shadowhywind> right click on the red diamond, go to advanced beryl options -> rendering modes and try copy
<T3hWiz0r2> shadowhywind: on all of them?
<shadowhywind> no just for the rendering mode
<T3hWiz0r2> shadowhywind: i don't see a rendering mode, just paths
#kubuntu 2008-02-04
<atomicpotato> it could be the search indexing service
<rkvirani> wha!
<rkvirani> turn it offf!
<rkvirani> where can I turn it off
<atomicpotato> well, first, take a look at your task list and see what's using it
<atomicpotato> no need to be hasty
<rkvirani> ps reports 119 proccesses
<rkvirani> this isnt windows man
<atomicpotato> running KDE? hit ctrl + esc
<rkvirani> no search results returned for search
<rkvirani> index
<rkvirani> or service
<rkvirani> whats the proc name
<rkvirani> atomicpotato: whats the proccess naame
<sensae> Mreh. I got lazy and fixed my sound by way of an audio splitter XD
<atomicpotato> strigi, but why not look for what's actually using CPU cycles? or do you not have a GUI?
<tyson_> how do i reinstall drivers for my wireless network adapter?
<rkvirani> atomicpotato: its slow, it is something probably kernel related
<rkvirani> or powermanagement related
<atomicpotato> hmm
<atomicpotato> rkvirani, try using top, it's a console version of taskmanager/whatever
<rkvirani> hrm
<acee1234> can anyone point me to a good tutorial for setting up wine?
<tzanger> hmm is there any magic in getting a tun or tap interface working under kubuntu 7.10?  I've loaded hte module but openvpn just isn't very happy
<rkvirani> I wonder if its the wifi drivers
<rkvirani> that are slow
<rkvirani> the slowness seeems to be with my network connection only
<atomicpotato> acee1234, there's not much to it.. apt-get install wine
<acee1234> i did that
<acee1234> but it cant run anything
<atomicpotato> explain
<tzanger> hahaha
<atomicpotato> WINE in general can't run anything
<tzanger> well I guess it would help if I were using sudo :-)
 * tekteen thinks that we have no life. Seeing as the Super Bowl is on
<rkvirani> the fwcutter crap or whatever :D
<acee1234> atomicpotato: sec im gonna try photoshop and copy the error
<rkvirani> stupid broadcomm
<rkvirani> they suck!
<atomicpotato> oh... photoshop... hehe
<atomicpotato> you want the latest WINE
<atomicpotato> follow the instructions at winehq.org
<sensae> Anyone terribly familiar with VMWare?
<jhutchins> tzanger: don't even try to use the kde vpn manager, you've gotta go old school and use pptp-command and some manual hacking.
<doobeh> sensae: I use workstation daily
<doobeh> (running it in windows though)
<mixed> anyone know what utility I can use to configue wireless?
<tzanger> jhutchins: oh I wasn't using the vpn manager at all
<tzanger> invoking openvpn on the commandline
<stunatra> mixed, knetwork manager works fine.
<jhutchins> tzanger: The other thing I've found is that I often have to try to connect several times before it works.
<tzanger> jhutchins: hmm it is connecting fine
<adam> I'm trying to install the latest NVidia driver, but it says I need to exit my X session.  How can I do this?  I tried to kill kwin and Xorg, but to no avail...
<tzanger> oh well
<tzanger> I'm trying to get a routed network across this
<mixed> stunatra, thanks
<jhutchins> adam: You need to go to a console (ctrl-alt-F1 for instance), then stop dm.
<stunatra> yw
<jhutchins> adam: /etc/init.d/dm stop
<jhutchins> adam: sudo of course
<adam> jhutchins: Okay, I'll do that, thanks :)
<jhutchins> adam: Pretty sure it's just dm, could possiblly be kdm instead.
<tzanger> I can add the route, I can ping the other side of the tunnel, but i can't get past it.  weird.
<jhutchins> tzanger: possibly the problem is the settings on the far end.
<mixed> stunata, is there another utility besides knetwork manager?  for some reason knetworkmanager isn't working in my disto
<sensae> I'm rather jealous of VMWare Fusion, it's their Mac fork. Apparently you can use bootcamp to dualboot OSX and Windows, and then inside OSX, boot your Windows partition as a VM with DirectX support :/
<excitatory> so i noticed the XGL implementation in ubuntu defaults to the pc101 style keyboard mapping..I'm attempting to manually set it to pc105 with this command: setxkbmap -rules xorg -model pc105 -layout us    >>> However, I get this error: Couldn't interpret _XKB_RULES_NAMES property
<doobeh> yeah, installed fusion on my mates macbook pro-- pretty nice integration
<excitatory> I'm searching around for solutions, but nothing seems to work.. it's like it's missing a component.
<doobeh> I'm sure the dx support will bleed over to the other vm varients sooner or later
<sensae> I would love to be able to open my Windows partition as a VM, even without DX support
<doobeh> it's a bit more tricky if your wanting to use your current windows system (rather then creating the vm machine from scratch)
<doobeh> get a backup of your computer and restore it into a vm machine
<sensae> If you create a VM from scratch, can you get that effect? Being able to open a VM of Windows, or boot into it natively?
<doobeh> you can open it for sure-- boot into it natively I'm not sure about
<doobeh> the higher end vm products allow something like that
<doobeh> gsx server or something?
<doobeh> <-- terrible memory.
<doobeh> yeah, but you can run windows in a vm within linux no problem
<doobeh> The way I've got my machine set up at work is have my main os running (windows in my work case)
<doobeh> and then just dedicate my second monitor to showing the kubuntu vm machine when I've got it up
<doobeh> with vmware tools, the mouse transfers fine between both machines and you can drag-drop files to and from easily
<tyson__> helo, can someone please help me with my wifi network adaptor?
<tekteen> tyson__: have you tried the restricted drivers manager?
<tekteen> tyson__: what type is it?
<tyson__> .
<tyson__> tekteen: :no. intel pro
<dawiz> can anyone tell me what this means?
<dawiz> The user `scanlogd' already exists as a system user. Exiting.
<dawiz> Starting scanlogd: chroot: No such file or directory
<dawiz> invoke-rc.d: initscript scanlogd, action "start" failed.
<dawiz> dpkg: error processing scanlogd (--configure):
<dawiz>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<dawiz> Errors were encountered while processing:
<dawiz>  scanlogd
<dawiz> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<tyson__> i opened that restricted drivers manager, and it told me that the wifi card and nvidia card are both ok and in use
<dawiz> how to fix?
<tekteen> tyson__: try sudo iwlist scanning in the konsole
<jireh> hola
<jireh> alguien en español?
<tekteen> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<tyson__> it returned a list of nearby access points
<tekteen> good
<dawiz> can anyone help
<dawiz> ?
<tekteen> so what is the problem?
<dawiz> The user `scanlogd' already exists as a system user. Exiting.
<dawiz> Starting scanlogd: chroot: No such file or directory
<dawiz> invoke-rc.d: initscript scanlogd, action "start" failed.
<dawiz> dpkg: error processing scanlogd (--configure):
<dawiz>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<dawiz> Errors were encountered while processing:
<dawiz>  scanlogd
<dawiz> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<tekteen> !pastebin | dawiz
<ubotu> dawiz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tyson__> i used to be able to start kubuntu and then the wallet will ask me for a password, which i would give, and viola on line.
<dawiz> ok will do next time
<tekteen> what is the problem?
<tekteen> is knetworkmanager started?
<kadam> hello... Someone just helped me terminate KDM using /etc/init.d/kdm stop?  It worked, I have a follow up question though...
<tyson__> because im an imaptient and lazy bastard, i told knetworkmanager to not use the wallet anymore (in the hope that it would stop prompting me 4 the password all the time) and well, when i rebooted next time, it didnt work
<tekteen> tyson__: ok
<dawiz> keeps returning this error
<tyson__> i have since re-enabled teh wallet, but that wont start, and the icon in the try for the network manager says manual configuration
<tekteen> tyson__: ok
<tekteen> I know the problem
<tyson__> ok
<tekteen> Please pastebin the contents of /etc/network/interfaces
<acee1234> whenever i try to start photoshop with the newest wine i get  "Unable to Continue because of a Hardware or System Error." any ideas?
<tyson__> http://pastebin.com/d53052161
<dawiz> not real familiar with scanlogd
<jireh> como abro #kubuntu-es?? please
<dawiz> ive read the man
<jireh> #kubuntu-es
<tyson__> where eth1 is the wifi adaptor, and eth0 is the wired one, which i am using now
<kadam> I just isntalled a new NVidia driver, and to do so I had to type "/etc/init.d/kdm stop" since it wouldn't start the install with an X server running.  Now my computer boots into CLI, and typing "/etc/init.d/kwin start" says it's already started.  Typing "kwin" says "cannot connect to X server".  Pressing <ctrl><alt><F7> yields a blank console screen.  Does anyone know what's happening or how to fix it?
<tekteen> tyson__: make the changes at http://pastebin.com/m502d7258
<tekteen> jireh: hola
<tekteen> jireh: escribe /join #kubuntu-es
<dawiz> can anyone help?
<jireh> gracias tekteen
<tzanger> ahh, linux-image is better at suspending than linux-image-rt
<tzanger> 2.6.22-4 or -14 or whatever it is for both
<tyson__> tek, ok did that. reboot?
<tzanger> I should stop trying to early optimize, it bites me in the ass each and every time i do it
<tekteen> tyson__: yes
<tyson__> brb
<jireh> #kubuntu-es
<killbox> My Amarok is not puting out any sound when it plays tracks. please help!
<tekteen> jireh: Por què estas aquì
<mndo> hi there!
<killbox> hi
<mndo> just made a clean install of hardy and can't install kde4..
<kadam> Please help me, I need to write an essay tonight! :O  My computer boots into runlevel 3, and I can't start KDE.
<mndo> depency problems.. any ideas?
<mndo> s/depency/dependecy/
<killbox> lol
<mndo> kadam: sudo init 5
<tyson_> tek, did i ever tell you that you are 'tha man' ?
<dawiz> i guess my question is too hard for you guys
<killbox> Can you help me with my Amarok?
<tekteen> tyson_: nope
<tekteen> tyson_: lol
<excitatory> mndo: well, it's in alpha right now, and thus not suitable to use outside of devel and testing..so no one here is really going to lend an ear to your problems..they're expected.
<tekteen> !ask|killbox
<ubotu> killbox: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Ralesk> mndo: kadam's X doesn't start after he installed a new nvidia driver
<mndo> kadam: if that don't work, probaby your X is misconfigured..
<tyson_> well, tekteen you da man!!!
<tyson_> thanks mate
<tyson_> right as rain now
<tekteen> np
<Ralesk> kadam: I never had an nvidia myself, so I don't know anything about it precisely... but if the free nv driver worked and you really need a GUI -- by all means sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select the nv driver again.
<Ralesk> once you're done with your essay, you'll have time to mess with the proprietary driver :)
<tyson_> i think i understand what happened also. somehwere along the line i did something that added the line into interfaces, and so knetmanager took that as my manual configuration. with that line removed, knetman configures it automagically, yes?
<mndo> excitatory: i don't it's still in alpha state, but a few days ago was working, maybe someone had the same problem.. i'll ask on devel.. thnx anyway..
<sensae> o.o
<kadam> mndo: THank you, but init 5 didn't work... :)
<tekteen> tyson_: you prob did it through knetmanager
<tekteen> tyson_: I have had issues with it before
<Ralesk> excitatory: kde 4.0 has been released (which of course doesn't mean it's production quality, but heh :P)
<kadam> Ralesk: Hehe, I can always use vi... Or this computer, but the screen's so tiny I'd be blind by the time I finished...
<mndo> kadam: make a makup of our current xorg.conf and remove it from /etc/X11
<mndo> then try to startx again..
<Ralesk> s/makup/backup/ :)
<Ralesk> but yeah, good suggestion!
<tzanger> hmm is there any way to tell or query the touchpad device to see if it supports multifinger touches?
<draik> How do I unrar parts? filename.part01.rar .... filename.part53.rar
<tekteen> draik: open them in ark
<mndo> ralesk: but now is desperate to get a X working right? the fastest way is to delete the file instead of trying to figure out what went wrong with the nvidia install..
<Ralesk> yeah, that's why I said it's a good suggestion :)
<mndo> oh sorry, didn't see it :)
<killbox> need help. My Amarok played audio tracks about a day ago, Then it stoped playing audio tracks, so I reinstalled it. Thats when the problem started.
<Ralesk> killbox: it's amarok for kde3?
<killbox> I don't know. I am new at KuBuntu.
<tekteen> amarok in kde3 is amarok
<tekteen> amarok 2 is kde4
<killbox> Ok. There you have it
<Ralesk> then it's likely so :)  could you check whether kaffeine makes any sound?
<draik> tekteen: I did. It seems that it wants a password, however, I am not prompted for one
<tekteen> draik: ok
<killbox> Kaffeine doesn't
<draik> tekteen: Any idea as to how/where I would enter a password?
<tekteen> draik: I have no idea
<tekteen> never done it
<Ralesk> I see.  in Amarok, tell me what you've set in the Engine settings
<draik> Ok. Thanks.
<bandid> #join kubuntu-it
<Ralesk> killbox: the output plugin part of that page
<killbox> Ok
<redmoon> ubuntu-it?
<killbox> Where do I download it? Adept?
<intelikey> /join #kubuntu-it    <<<< redmoon
<Ralesk> killbox: umm, if you have amarok installed, you don't need to download anything o.o
<intelikey> /join #ubuntu-it    <<<< redmoon
<sensae> +
<killbox> oh! srry
<redmoon> tanks
<redmoon> thanks
<kadam> mndo: That seems to work, deleting xorg.conf...  THanks!
<Ralesk> killbox: so open amarok, open its settings, go to the Engine page and tell me what device you have set as output
<tekteen> intelikey: how did you write /join first?
<killbox> The output plugin page? Is that accesible through Amarok?
<kadam> I still need to enable openGL apparently... Hmmmm
<intelikey> /say blah
<tekteen> intelikey: is there a way to escape a command
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> thanks
<intelikey> :)
<tekteen> /join
<Ralesk> tekteen: I think ctrl-enter lets you do it, too, but maybe that's just my mIRC reflexes kicking in
<tekteen> kool
<Ralesk> /blah
<tekteen> ty
<Ralesk> oh yah, it works here in Konversation too :D
<Ralesk> killbox: Settings -> Configure Amarok -> Engine.
<killbox> Thx
<mndo> kadam: when u delete the xorg.conf X uses the vesa driver.. now u can run nvidia-xconfig to create a new xorg.conf
<Ralesk> mndo: doesn't X try to autodetect stuff when there's no xorg.conf?
<dawiz> does anyone know about scanlogd
<dawiz> dpkg keeps giving me errors
<dawiz> apt-get too
<intelikey> Ralesk the ctrl+enter doesn't work for all clients/envirionments   just so you'll know.
<xenobius> ... my system is somehow using 1.6 gb of RAM... what on earth uses that much in kubuntu ?
<intelikey> dpkg --conrigure -a ;apt-get remove -f
<mndo> ralesk: i think it is supposed to, but in my experience it always fall back to vesa..
<intelikey> xenobius nothing.  it's not being used.  it's just allocated
<xenobius> oh...
<xenobius> thats... weird
<xenobius> i didn't know linux behaved that way... or do you mean i have a mem leak ?
<intelikey> !ram
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<intelikey> !mem
<sub[t]rnl> xenobius➜ look at 	top	 and 	free -m	 to get an idea if the ram is really being used, or just buffered
<xenobius> kk
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl you need to point out how to read the output of gree too
<intelikey> free even
<Ralesk> intelikey: yes, I know :)
<sub[t]rnl> xenobius➜ this being the important line in the command 	-/+ buffers/cache:	
<dawiz> returns more errors
<sub[t]rnl> xenobius➜ read up on intelikelys links he gave you for an explanation
<xenobius> heh actually says its using 1586... wow
<xenobius> i will sub ty :)
<Ralesk> intelikey: if you're so quick on pointing out errors and omissions... you could amend people's suggestions instead --- and for example stop ircing as root ;)
<intelikey> Ralesk i'll stop as soon as i start.
<intelikey> ;/
<mixed> anyone knows of a utility to configure wireless besides  knetworkmanager?
<Ralesk> iwconfig
<biovore> iwconfig in a terminal
<sub[t]rnl> Ralesk➜ heh, I respect intelikey, and If I was bothered by anything he says I would let him know.  It just so happens that he knows his stuff
<Ralesk> sub[t]rnl: I noticed that he does :3
<xenobius> wow its mostly cached memory.... pardon my ignorance, but aren't caches file storage in Ram ?
<dawiz> why in the world id this happening since i upgraded to gutsy??????????????????
<dawiz> wth
<dawiz> join #ubuntu
<killbox> Ralesk:I set me engine settings in Amarok, But still no sound. output plugins are set to Auto detect. I have tried all the output plugins choices.
<xenobius> i dunno my system is havingf difficulty running application types that even windows ran fine on the same machine...
<Ralesk> killbox: alright.  I hoped that switching to something else would help.  hmm...
<Ralesk> killbox: does kde even make any noises on startup or when some error happens, etc?
<killbox> Hmm. no.
<intelikey> !sound | killbox the trouble shooting guide here "might" help.   sometimes it does anyway
<ubotu> killbox the trouble shooting guide here "might" help.   sometimes it does anyway: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<killbox> Thx
<intelikey> welcome
<sputnick> greenklaptopdaemon?hi there
<sputnick> hi there. anyone knows what is the name of the battery monitoring icon in systray ( icon is green & yellow ) ? this is installed by default on Kubuntu gutsy+laptop
<Ralesk> night all
<sub[t]rnl> guidance-power-manager
<intelikey> sputnick i don't know.   but you might stumble onto it with    find /usr/share/icons/ -iname '*state*'      maybe...
<xenobius> !speed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speed - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xenobius> !performance
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about performance - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xenobius> hmm oh well
<intelikey> xenobius what specificly are you looking for ?
<intelikey> cpu info ?   benchmarks ?    gfx frames ?
<intelikey> disk i/o ?
<mixed> Ralesk, is there a wireless utility with a gui other than knetworkmanager?
<intelikey> network through put ?
<intelikey> checking to see if an infonode sujestion had been added to the bot ?
<tekteen> mixed: why?
<intelikey> * @ xenobius ^
<tekteen> what is bad about knetworkmanager?
<shadofall> can anyone provide me with some insight why the gui install mode wouldnt work for me. and now when i try to start kubuntu normaly i get no login/gui interface.
<xenobius> what where why how who intelikey ?
<sub[t]rnl> !info wifi-radar | mixed
<ubotu> mixed: wifi-radar (source: wifi-radar): graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.7-0ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 38 kB, installed size 232 kB
<ignoramus> hi all.  Question: how do i disable touchpad while typing? Ksynaptics has that option, but when ticked, it doesn't work :(
<SlimeyPete> shadofall: probably a graphics driver issue.
<xenobius> oh sorry i was gone
<intelikey> shadofall ummm maybe the restricted module is not correct for your chipset ?
<xenobius> i was wondering my 3.2 mhz pentium 4 prescott machine seems somewhat... bogged, on kubuntu
<shadofall> hmm ok
<intelikey> xenobius O.O
<mixed> sub[t]rnl, thanks!  i'll install it right now, see if it works, knetworkmanager doesn't work for some reason
<SlimeyPete> xenobius: run "top" to see if anything's eating your processor, and run "sudo hdparm /dev/hda" (where hda is your hard-disk, which might be hda or hdb, hdc etc) to see if DMA is turned on.
<ignoramus> mixed: you can also check wicd - very good
<intelikey> xenobius i run a p1mmx 100mhz and kde....   and your 3200mhz is bogged ?    </blinks>
<Dr_willis> You are refering to kde3 - not kde4 right?
<SlimeyPete> xenobius: it's also worth checking what graphics driver Kubuntu is using, the VESA driver is slow.
<intelikey> xenobius ummm  "top" and see what is using the most cpu
<xenobius> i'm using the ati open
<xenobius> but thats been a cause problems in its own right
<xenobius> i just ordered an nvidia
<Dr_willis> ATI and problem.. :) is  about as true a statement  as can ever be said. :)
<intelikey> ok the ati is likely the reason there.
<intelikey> dito doc
<xenobius> even for regular graphics ?
<xenobius> without 3d accell ?
<Dr_willis> but they promise to get better!
<Dr_willis> :)
<ignoramus> have any of you been able to disable synaptics touchpad while typing? its driving me nuts!
<Dr_willis> ignoramus,  my laptop has a button to do that.  - Also - I belive theres a utlity tht can disable it (it adds a system tray icon to controll it)
<Dr_willis> !find synaptics
<ubotu> Found: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, gsynaptics, ksynaptics, libsynaptics-dev, libsynaptics0 (and 2 others)
<intelikey> xenobius only way i can get my lappy to work right is to remove linux-restricted*   and use vesa vidio
<xenobius> "i am your son your dad, your fag, i am your fad... here is my real head!"
<xenobius> .. wow
<xenobius> nvidia is the light at the end of the tunnel right ?
<ignoramus> dr_willis: i have ksynaptics installed, which offers that option, but when ticked, it does not function (I have SMH enabled)
<xenobius> i bought a somewhat outdated card, 5200 fx
<xenobius> so it should be fairly bugless right ?
<intelikey> xenobius well better than ati.
<xenobius> what chipset.. doesn't have problems ?
<intelikey> intel
<intelikey> but that's not 100% either
<xenobius> heh shows how much i read up.. i didn't know intel made 3d acceleration cards
<shadofall> thanks for the tips gona try and update the driver.
<Dr_willis> ignoramus,  no idea then.
<intelikey> 3d
<sputnick> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Dr_willis> If i was to get a  low end nvidia card. :) id be sure to get a fanless one. heh..
<sputnick> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mixed> ignoramus, "wicd" cant be found by synaptic
<Dr_willis> My older nvidia card has a fan going out. its sooo noisy.
<xenobius> "she can't see nothing, she can't see nothing at all.... DILATE... DILATE"
<xenobius> my comp is already noisy i built it and it has 6 fans plus two on the cooling tower lol
<intelikey> my older nv card never had a fan  :)
<xenobius> so what do you use linux for primarily intelikey ?
<intelikey> well nothing maybe.
<intelikey> but i don't do windows
<sensae> lol
<intelikey> so if i use a computer at all it's a linux box
<xenobius> lol i'm actually starting to like windows for intellisense and .net :)
<sensae> Um..
<xenobius> not to mention all my games work there lol
<sensae> If I use the -s flag on badblocks.. how does it show errors?
<sensae> I'm assuming "Buffer I/O Error on device hdb, logical block xxxxxx" is a bad sign
<intelikey> oh i'm not a gamer.   i was 30 years ago when games were born.
<xenobius> hehe
<xenobius> lotta pong eh ?
<xenobius> :P
<intelikey> pre-pong  but yes that too
<xenobius> hehe
<xenobius> i remember, and i'm not that old, when 25 mhz was considered fast and 100 mhz was considered blinding lol
<intelikey> better than computers   we had slot-cars   :)
<xenobius> and they still used for-loops to delay game timing
<xenobius> lol
<sensae> Is badblocks having an issue, or is my drive probably toasted?
<xenobius> slot-cars ?
<intelikey> sensae badblocks takes a long time.
<sensae> intelikey: I know it does, but I used the -s flag. It was doing it's thing normally, and now I'm getting scrolling "Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block (number)"
<xenobius> i love old marilyn manson, he was funny
<sensae> The numbers are sequential, it looks like sectors. Is that badblock's way of telling me those are bad?
<sensae> I'm used to running it without the -s flag, where any output = bad sign
<intelikey> sensae oh my.  sounds like you have found something.    could be  1. cable loose (dirty or otherwise not connecting full time)  2. controler on the drive failing.   3. physical defect on the hd   4. a peace of code that is triping an unknown error. (to test for this one you can cat /dev/zero > /dev/hd?   and run badblocks again)  ***destroies all data ***
<xenobius> intelikey:  what are slot-cars ?
<xenobius> "we got to ride to the abbey of thelema to the abbey of thelema..."
<intelikey> xenobius electronic racing cars that use a special "slotted" track
<xenobius> oh we had those
<xenobius> cheaper versions
<xenobius> but we had them :)
<jirik> hi, is there some way how to setup adblocking filter in akregator?
<xenobius> intelikey:  do any programming ?
<intelikey> sensae i stopped using ext3fs after it did that to my hd three times.  use ext2 exclusively now and not a problem sense.      and for the record, yes i know that everyone will say that that wasn't the problem.   but it still happened.
<intelikey> xenobius only shell scripting
<intelikey> and that's not programming
<xenobius> "i don't like the drugs but the drugs like me..i don't like the drugs the drugs the drugs..... norm life baby god is white and unforgiving and we're piss tested and we're praying."
<xenobius> intelikey: in linux it seems to be a very important thing to know though
<xenobius> one might say that scripting period isn't programming :P
<xenobius> write once, interpret anywhere :P
<intelikey> echo "4id36on596t3787567c5307o275687645de" | tr -d -- [0-9]
<intelikey> echo "4id36on596t3787 567c5307o275687645de" | tr -d -- [0-9]   <<< looks better like that tho
<xenobius> god i wish i didn't have to be a good decent well behaved sla... i mean citizen of the us and could roll a dubey.. sigh
<sensae> intelikey: Hrm. This is very odd. I ran it again without -s, and it listed a single bad sector, and then keeps having I/O errors
<intelikey> sensae the  i/o errors are what i was addressing
<sputnick> pain in my ass to find my appli :/
<Dr_willis> depends on how anal you want to be in your definition of programming. :)
<sputnick> :)
<intelikey> doc heh i guess
<sensae> intelikey: Ah. Doing it to /dev/hda comes up clean (so far) and they're on the same IDE channel. Could badblocks be getting I/O errors if the controller on the drive itself is dying?
<sputnick> define(pain_ass)
<Dr_willis> and yes ive seen many a fight over  is 'scripting' programing.. and   at the most common definition i say yes it is. :)
<intelikey> sensae yes  that was #2 in the list ^
<Dr_willis> if you can 'program' a vcr, then programing  a bash shell - is still programing. :0
 * Dr_willis goes back to work.
<intelikey> sensae i stopped using ext3fs after it did that to my hd three times.  use ext2 exclusively now and not a problem sense.      and for the record, yes i know that everyone will say that that wasn't the problem.   but it still happened.  <<< repost
<sputnick> while ( define(pain_ass) == TRUE ) { print GRRRRR!; $/ };
<mixed1> mixed, who are you?
<sensae> intelikey: Ah, didn't see that one. -twitches- Okay, now the drive is clicking.
<sensae> Which is very odd, because badblocks isn't turning up anything bad. Maybe it's hdb that's clicking
<xenobius> hehehe
 * xenobius hugs Dr_willis
<intelikey> Dr_willis i'll have you to know that bash is not installed here   thank you very much   </acts snooty>    :)
<xenobius> dude do you have any reefer ? since i'm loving you up so much i may as well get something out of it :P
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  wow.. you are just too leet to be hanging in this channel. :) you should go to #debian :P
<mixed1> can someone kick mixed please?
<intelikey> lol
<redear> y0 dawg, newbie Q, what's a pretty strong chm reader in linux world? something I can install via Adept?
<Dr_willis> mixed1,  its your clone.. You handle it. :)
<Dr_willis>  - /msg nickserv help
<xenobius> irc is such a wonderful medium :)
<NickPresta> redear, chm reader?
<xenobius> someone should make a superset protocal that isn't a proprietary service
<redear> yep
<redear> NickPresta: yep
<intelikey> sensae  you hear a drive "clicking" repetedly ?      that sounds like controler failure
<mixed1> Dr_willis,  I turned wireless on, unhooked lan cable, and lost connection to konversation, however my nick didn't get logged out
<Dr_willis> Drive clicking is bad. :)  i agree
<Dr_willis> mixed1,  then use the nickserv serices to kill it. or wait for it to time out.
<sensae> intelikey: I did for about 30 seconds. I'm badblocking hda and it's still clean so far. I'm thinking the controller on hdb is screwed and that's what was clicking
<xenobius> "yesterday man I was a Nihilist, now today i'm just a bore"
<redear> Perhaps no chm reader was ever associated w/ 6.06LTS Kubuntu distro?
<xenobius> does anyone know any self proclaimed nihilists ? :P
<mixed1> sensae, "nickserv" services? LoL  im going to log out and log back in again, see if it works
<xenobius> i imagine they don't live very long lol
<sensae> lol
<Dr_willis> mixed1,  - /msg nickserv help
<xenobius> "eh... whats the point of anything, I'm just gonna lay here"
<Dr_willis> never mind then...
<sensae> Erm.. wait
<Mixed2> :)
<intelikey> sensae   "the drive is dead.     long live the drive !"     and i would indeed test   the   cat /dev/zero > /dev/hdb     before i pulled it out.
<xenobius> twins !
<xenobius> :)
<Mixed2> quick someone take mixed1
<tmalloy> Dr_willis: nice!
<Mixed2> then start pasteing what he said earlier.
<mixed1> 3way.. this is hot :P
<mixed1> lol
<sensae> intelikey: I'm planning on it. My main concern is getting the information off the RAID
<sensae> intelikey: And hrm.. badblocks says it's running on hda, but the HD activity light is completely dead.
<intelikey> oh my.   and unraid them before you do a cat write....
<mixed2> Its fun in an office meeting if someone gets up to go to the bathroom.. everyone moves around...
<mixed_> why is it my nickname doesn't get logged off? LoL
<mixed2> Who are you?
<mixed2>  [mixed] (n=elf@ool-45765ccc.dyn.optonline.net) : mixed -- [mixed] idle 00:26:10, signon: Sun Feb  3 19:13:48
<mixed2> I would think you have a irc client running in the background logged in as mixed.
<intelikey> can't you g'host a living client ?
<sensae> intelikey: Erm.. the whole system appears to have locked up while badblocking it
<intelikey> sensae typical with i/o errors
<sensae> intelikey: Even if it's the drive controller's fault, and I was doing it from a liveCD?
<bootsmorris> i need to get some help setting up kismet and running it
<intelikey> the system is like "oh no, my * has been amputated!"    and it just fr33kz
<intelikey> sensae yes    ^
<sputnick> humpff! I finnally found my app : http://stardust.3.free.fr/guest/b4z44r/captur1.png       where is the executable ?
<sputnick> "power management"
<intelikey> sensae think of it as an amputation and you can see why with i/o (blood gushing every where) the system can't function properly.    it's a "first things first" emergency
<sensae> Heh yea
<sensae> *yeah
<intelikey> "where is all my i/o going ???"
<intelikey> MEDIC!
<sensae> I unplugged hdb, I'm going to badblocks hda and if it's fine, pull the data off, wipe hdb, run badblocks on it again, and then set the system back up
<intelikey> good on ya then.
<dabbill> I just installed kubuntu 8.04 ... how do i get KDE4 up?
<intelikey> !kde4 | dabbill
<ubotu> dabbill: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<intelikey> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<intelikey>                                     ^
<sensae> I'm tempted to grab the KDE4 liveCD and play with it
 * intelikey is just tempted
<jhutchins> sensae: Don't let any of us stop you.
<jhutchins> From what I've heard, it's about where KDE 3.0.0 was, so don't expect much except grand concepts.
<jhutchins> dabbill: You do realise it's still in early development, right?  Not meant as an actual working desktop.
<intelikey> i guess that's why we havent see jucato around here in a while   ?
<intelikey> are they still doing any work on 3.x ?
<redear> Hi guys, I am using Kubuntu 6.06LTS, I added the PLF and Commercial distro links to sources.list (recommended by http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories) and unfortunately I still cannot find xchm. Any tips?
<intelikey> redear you using dapper ?
<redear> intelikey: yes, Dapper -> uname -a says I am using 6.06LTS
<intelikey> !info xchm dapper
<ubotu> xchm (source: xchm): Compiled HTML Help (CHM) file viewer for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.2.0-5ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 856 kB
<redear> is it because I forgot to do something after I added new entries into sources.list?
<redear> Like, do I have to tell apt-get to fetch new update lists?
<biovore> sudo apt-get update
<redear> biovore: ahhhhhh
<biovore> sudo apt-get upgrade <-- to install updates
<redear> my bad :-( hehehe
<redear> i bet that's it
<intelikey> redear yes  but you didn't need PLF and Commercial   it's in universe
<bootsmorris> i am trying to use kismet and i cant figure this out i need to tell it how to use my wireless card but i dont know what to put in the source field.  here is what i put and i am stuck any help would be greatly appriceated  FATAL: Unknown capture source type 'atheros' in source 'atheros,ath0,atheros
<intelikey> redear here is a sources.list if you mess yours up.      just so you can see the simplicity of it.  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d5867ac4c
<intelikey> all # can be removed as needed.
<redear> intelikey: oh
<mixed_> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<intelikey> redear yeah mine doesn't have any comments  so any hash mark (#) can be removed to activate the rest of that line.
<mixed_> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<intelikey> or moved <<< as needed  to disable other sections.
<mixed_> how do u install flash on gutsy gibbon?
<intelikey> /msg ubotu FlashIssues
<mixed_> !flash
<intelikey> no. flashissues
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<intelikey> !FlashIssues | mixed_ like this <<<
<ubotu> mixed_ like this <<<: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. Fixes have landed in -proposed for testing, but most most users are advised to wait until packages are approved and released in -updates.
<juancho> hello
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<intelikey> oh they removed the howto manually install it from that infonode
<juancho> hello everyone
<mixed_> flash is basically not workin in gutsy gibbon then? :-(
<intelikey> why do they always remove useful information in favor of "ubuntu's windows act alike, pointy clicky get mad cause it don't work thingys" ???
<ActionParsnip> mixed1, works ok here :). i run 32bit on amd64
<intelikey> mixed_ it works. but the ubuntu installer doesn't.
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, i guess its to get more people away cos they want a pretty gui
<mixed_> ActionParsnip, how did you install flash? from the adobe website?
<ActionParsnip> mixed1, i used the tarball and copied the .so to my plugins folder
<mixed_> Actionparsnip, ill try the version in the adobe website then thanks
<ActionParsnip> mixed1, np :D
<intelikey> ActionParsnip they had a step by step on that in the end of the !FlashIssues   and at one time attacted to !flash too
<juancho> hello
<juancho> this is a teApplicationsst
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, i kinda worked it out </smug>
<juancho> this is a test
<juancho> does anybody copy mee
<intelikey> des-quatro
<ActionParsnip> juancho, yes im getting text. is that a success
<redear> intelikey: hey thanks for your help, it's working now
<intelikey> redear welcome
<redear> turns out the default distro pkg space was something called restricted
<redear> based on what my eyes can diff
<intelikey> redear the list of repos    main universe multiverse restricted    includes all of them.   i have restricted commented out cause i don't like non-foss
<redear> ahh
<redear> i better read up more about apt
<intelikey> and the urls like "http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-security"  tell apt which area of "main universe multiverse restricted"  to fetch from.       the supported ones are   "<release>  <release>-updates <release>-security <release>-backports "   and additional ones like "plf seveas" and others and others.
<cristian> alguien habla español??
<intelikey> !es | cristian
<ubotu> cristian: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<mixed1> "where do bad folks go when they die they don't go to the heaven where the angels fly, go to a place of fire and fry, see'em again till the 4th of july... i know a lady bit of a loon, bit by a dog with a rabid tooth, went to her grave just a lil too soon.."
<mixed1> "people cry, people moan, look for a dry place to call their own, look for a place to just rest their bones while the angels and the devils try to make them their own.."
<mixed_> how do you install an rpm file in gutsy?  "rpm" is not installed in my distro, are rpm's supported in ubuntu??
<intelikey> good way to find the exit mixed_
<intelikey> er xenobius i mean
<xenobius> no its mixed
<xenobius> i was mixed1 remember
<intelikey> !rpm | mixed_
<ubotu> mixed_: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<xenobius> he asked someone to switch to it quick
<xenobius> intelikey: where you from anyway ?
<intelikey> us.gov
<ActionParsnip> mixed_, stick to the repos man
<xenobius> oi
<ActionParsnip> mixed_, saves a lot of headache
<mixed_> intelikey, thanks for the 411
 * xenobius finds something to shoot intelikey with
<xenobius> nothing personal man :P
<mixed_> ActionParsnip, I will do that, ive had quite a few headaches with rpm hell
<intelikey> mixed_ just wait.  it'll get worse.
<ActionParsnip> mixed_, repos sort that all for you :)
<xenobius> so you're really a gov man ?
<xenobius> or are you just from the us ?
<xenobius> LOl
 * ActionParsnip is from UK but currently in US
<intelikey> does it matter?   or are we about to play the ASL game again ?
<ActionParsnip> ASL is sooo 90s
<xenobius> asl :P
<intelikey> it's so aol / yahoo
<xenobius> lol
<xenobius> just curious
<xenobius> being friendly
<intelikey> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<xenobius> people are still friendly... somewhere, right ?
<xenobius> kk
<intelikey> yeah in  #kubuntu-offtopic
<intelikey> sometimes
<xenobius> you gonna come in or don't ya like me ? :(
<intelikey> besides, i'm not root!       i am INIT !
<intelikey> lol
<snarkster> any news about kde4? any new updates?
<ActionParsnip> snarkster, stdin did a sweet walkthrough if you want it
<ActionParsnip> snarkster, is that what you meant?
<snarkster> yes please
<snarkster> ActionParsnip: where would I find that
<ActionParsnip> snarkster, http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<snarkster> than you
<ActionParsnip> snarkster, you wil stil be running kde3 too cos stuff like amarok still use kde3 libs
<ActionParsnip> snarkster, np dude
<redear> may i ask why the authorization dialog doesn't offer to remember the password for a smb link?
<snarkster> thats a good question
<snarkster> I still cant get smb to work. LOL
<ActionParsnip> !smb
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<snarkster> hell I started kpf and it doesnt work either for that matter
 * regeya should try to work with smb some more.
<ActionParsnip> !kpf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kpf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<regeya> I thought it DID offer a dialog...but hell, I haven't got any machin...wait, I do have an xp box, I should try it out.  or not.
<ActionParsnip> snarkster, why not use an ftp server on the windows box
<ActionParsnip> konqueror does some file sharey stuff if you right click a folder -> properties
<snarkster> right right click> properties> share> name, port, speed.. did work doesnt work now
<ActionParsnip> snarkster, just run an ftp server and the windows clients can connect from there
<arabiannights> help low volume kmix isnṫ helping everything turned to full.
<arabiannights> help low volume kmix isnṫ helping everything turned to full.  this happened likely after installing and then uninstalling vlc. i hate it
<otc> hello all
<justASSET> need a help
<NickPresta> justASSET, what do you need help with
<ActionParsnip> arabiannights, ok we need more, are yuo using headphnes and is it your main speaker port or is it a front panel;
<justASSET> well first of all thanks for fast reply :)
<ActionParsnip> !ask | justASSET
<ubotu> justASSET: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<arabiannights> ActionParsnip> yes and yes
<arabiannights> ActionParsnip> wait what is main speaker port?
<justASSET> my Konqueror doesnt want to surf the Internet
<ActionParsnip> arabiannights, some systems have from sound ports like on a desktop system to make interfacing easir
<Absurdo> konqueror hates you
<justASSET> possible
<ActionParsnip> arabiannights, where are the speakers plugged in? are you on a laptop or desktop
<ActionParsnip> justASSET, can you ping websites?
<arabiannights> ActionParsnip it isnt
<justASSET> yes i can ping them all
<justASSET> i have a proxy
<arabiannights> ActionParsnip it isnt plugged in i just use headphones
<ActionParsnip> try accessing the website via ip instead of name
<ActionParsnip> arabiannights, ok laptop or desktop?
<justASSET> you mean there is a problem with DNS?
<ActionParsnip> justASSET, maybe, try it
<arabiannights> ActionParsnip desktop
<ActionParsnip> arabiannights, ok and do te phones connect round the back of the tower or the front
<justASSET> i did, but ...
<justASSET> same problem occurs
<arabiannights> ActionParsnip back
<ActionParsnip> arabiannights, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/15876
<ActionParsnip> justASSET, do you have your proxy setup ok in your browser
<justASSET> yes i have configured my proxy setup
<ActionParsnip> justASSET, can you apt-get stuff?
<justASSET> yee, i have just apt-get'ed pidgin
<justASSET> this is the first time i have been using KDE
<justASSET> so, don know how an where....
<ActionParsnip> justASSET, alt+f2
<ActionParsnip> type sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> justASSET, that should update your system from repositories
<justASSET> ok
<ActionParsnip> justASSET, let us know if it updates you
<justASSET> 224 Mb's
<justASSET> not so much
<ActionParsnip> justASSET, get updated then let us know if its still not working
<justASSET> ok
<justASSET> can you explain me why i should upgrade my newly installed linux to get my web-browser connected to the internet, please
<ActionParsnip> justASSET, your CD is a snapshot of the stuff that makes the system go. Since then there have been updates which you clearly need
<ActionParsnip> 224mb of updates is a fair bit
<justASSET> :)
<ActionParsnip> so the stuff you are runing has been revised and changed to be better or new featires
<ActionParsnip> one of which may get you sorted out
<ActionParsnip> personally i always update systems when they are fresh installed so I have the latest system
<ActionParsnip> the sudo apt-get update updates the version number syou have for stuff
<ActionParsnip> then the upgrade will pull down the newest of what you currently have installed
<jeisma> HI!
<justASSET> aha, i got the idea
<jeisma> can someone help me fix my wireless?
<ActionParsnip> jeisma, wassup?
<justASSET> another question, what is you attitude towards Firefox?
<ActionParsnip> justASSET, I use it man its sweet
<justASSET> :)
<albertmk> besides Konqueror, what's another browser for Kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> justASSET, sudo apt-get install firefox ;)
<justASSET> you're right albertmk :)
<albertmk> I though firefox was bad for KDE
<jeisma> ActionParsnip, I'm using an ethernet cable right now and I just installed kubuntu and my wireless won't work
<ActionParsnip> jeisma, who makes your wireless card?
<jeisma> ActionParsnip, what do I need to get from the depositories to mae my wireless work?
<jeisma> I'm not sure, how do I find that out?
<ActionParsnip> jeisma, lspci in konsole
<ActionParsnip> !paste | jeisma
<ubotu> jeisma: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jeisma> It came pre-installed
<ActionParsnip> jeisma, lspci will tell us
<ActionParsnip> albertmk, how so?
<albertmk> justASSET, am I ? I've just logged in :)
<albertmk> anyway, thanks for that :D
<jeisma> ActionParsnip where in there?
<ActionParsnip> jeisma, you need to type lspci in a konsole window (Alt+f2)
<justASSET> you're wellcome
<jeisma> ActionParsnip, Oh, i'm sorry I already did.
<ActionParsnip> jeisma, then copy the text to there
<ActionParsnip> jeisma, you will get a link to paste in here
<jeisma> ActionParsnip it said there was malicious content?
<ActionParsnip> really?
<ActionParsnip> thats insane
<ActionParsnip> jeisma, ok is this a laptop? or a desktop?
<hydrogen> firefox is bad for everyone
<hydrogen> use opera albertmk
<jeisma> It's a laptop
<needhelp> !email
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about email - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ActionParsnip> jeisma, ok what make and model
<needhelp> how to set up an email server?
<jeisma> gateway.. and
<Dragnslcr> needhelp- I'd recommend postfix
<jeisma> i don't know
<ActionParsnip> needhelp, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40047
<ActionParsnip> needhelp, try www.google.com too
<ActionParsnip> jeisma, dell, acer, sony?
<ActionParsnip> jeisma, ibm?
<needhelp> postfix..ok
<jeisma> ActionParsnip it's gateway
<ActionParsnip> jeisma, ok, so now we need the model
<needhelp> Dragnslcr: i need something for local emails because many of my apps need to send out log messages via email which i can't
<jeisma> ActionParsnip yeaah how do I find that?
<ActionParsnip> jeisma, itll be printer on it some place
<jeisma> got it
<jeisma> ActionParsnip ML3109
<justASSET> jeisma, usually the model is printed in the bottom of the laptop
<justASSET> ops, sorry
<jeisma> ActionParsnip Gateway ML3109
<ActionParsnip> jeisma, ok im looking now
<intelikey> lshw | less     if it's running linux
<ActionParsnip> jeisma, did you google to find the answer yourself
<ActionParsnip> jeisma, cos I just found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=664353
<jeisma> ActionParsnip Thanks for goin to the trouble of doing that! I definitely didn't :(
<ActionParsnip> jeisma, its cool man
<ActionParsnip> jeisma, try looking first, there is a whole LOAD of stuff out there
<jeisma> ActionParsnip this works for kubuntu, or just ubunutu?
<ActionParsnip> jeisma, same thing just a different fromnt end. One uses KDE other uses Gnome
<jeisma> What's the difference between gnome and kde?
<the-erm> Anyone know off the top of their head what /dev is the mouse?
<jeisma> ActionParsnip How do I manage repositories? I didn't get the updates when I first isntalled
<the-erm> I was thinking of making a program that monitored for mouse movement, then if it has been 12 hours since the last backup, and 2 hours since any mouse movement it'd start backing up the drive.
<ActionParsnip> the-erm, /dev/ps2 usually
<the-erm> thanks ActionParsnip
<intelikey>               /dev/input/mice
<the-erm> psaux seems to be it for me ...
<intelikey> it's a udev thang
<ActionParsnip> jeisma, its looks and some apps run in gnome and others in kde. you can mix the 2 but you'll need the libraries for both which bloats your system and theres usually one that'll run in the deskktop you choose
<tyson_> how do i change the login screen?
<ActionParsnip> jeisma, like gedit is a gnome text editor but kde uses kate instead
<the-erm>  /dev/input/mouse1 also seems to be it as well ...
<the-erm> thanks for your help guys.
<ActionParsnip> the-erm, you can use lspci too
<sub[t]rnl> !kdmtheme
<ubotu> To customize your !KDM theme, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu - However, see http://subtrnl.homelinux.com/kdmtheme.html for working around bug #132723 (http://tinyurl.com/2prhgc)
<yion> what？
<ActionParsnip> jeisma, go see for yourself www.google.co.uk
<tyson_> ...but that didnt mention the login screen
<tyson_> jsut for stuff after you login
<joedj> heyas. does anyone know a root-portal equivalent that works in KDE?
<ActionParsnip> joedj, whats a root portal?
<joedj> ActionParsnip: tails logs and stuff on the X desktop
<ActionParsnip> joedj, yeah just looked
<yion> look administrator in windoes
<justASSET> ActionParsnip, do I have to reboot the system?
<ActionParsnip> joedj, you can install it but you're gonna install all the gnome libs too
<ActionParsnip> justASSET, what for?
<joedj> ActionParsnip: yes, i already have it installed. it doesn't work very well
<ActionParsnip> justASSET, after the updates>
<joedj> ActionParsnip: ignores my size settings etc...
<ActionParsnip> justASSET, cant hurt :)
<justASSET> after upgrades
<justASSET> :)
<justASSET> OK
<justASSET> thanks
<redear> I want to learn package administration well, should I learn about apt or aptitude or adept?
<redear> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ActionParsnip> joedj, root-tail (?)
<redear> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<ActionParsnip> !root-tail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about root-tail - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !info root-tail
<ubotu> root-tail (source: root-tail): Displays select log files in the X root window. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-2 (gutsy), package size 20 kB, installed size 80 kB
<ActionParsnip> cheers intelikey
<ahmos> Hi, when i try to open adept manager it tells me that there is another process is uing the pakage system ,so what is the process name to kill it
<ActionParsnip> ahmos, are you updating?
<ahmos> no
<ActionParsnip> !stuckadept
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stuckadept - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !adeptcrash
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ahmos> Thank u ..I've fixed it
<ActionParsnip> ahmos, sweet
<ahmos> ;)
<jeisma> Could someone tell me if I'm on the right track to updating my kubuntu..
<jeisma> I just enabled the dapper-updates?
<jeisma> and now they're downloading
<jeisma> i did this in adept
<joecurlee> hi... i'm trying to install kubuntu for the first time and getting scrolling text "connection status changed"
<joecurlee> any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> joecurlee, you googled some?
<shadofall> hrmm..
<joecurlee> full text: "[xxxx.xxxxxx] ata2: (irc_stat 0x00000040, connection status changed)
<joecurlee> yes googled
<joecurlee> seeing things related to hard drive but nothing significant. just built this system tonight
<shadofall> hmm ok. still can only boot in to recovery mode.. i got the kdm going and was able to enable the restricted drivers.. but still no luck :(
<jeisma> TO fully upgrade your old kubuntu, do you just enable the version-updates in the repositories
<jeisma> and click full upgrade and apply changes?
<Odd-rationale> How do I get the Konqueror start up page?
<joecurlee> ActionParsnip, i have a sata hd... not sure if that matters or if hd is even the issue here.
<sub[t]rnl> about:/
<Odd-rationale> sub[t]rnl: Thanks!
<XenReborn> omg
<mrdlouisd> I'm trying to install kubuntu 7.04 on a 4 gig pen drive, but when I go to stick it all on my pen drive it says that its full
<mrdlouisd> ive made the partions and what not via the tutorials on it
<ahmos> !superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<ahmos> how to install superkaramba?plz
<jeisma> COuld someone tell me how to update my kubuntu to the latest version?
<sub[t]rnl> !upgrade | jeisma
<ubotu> jeisma: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<intelikey> jeisma from dapper ?
<jeisma> intelikey yes, from dapper
<jeisma> jeisma@jeisma-laptop:~$ gksu "update-manager -c"
<jeisma> bash: gksu: command not found
<piss_> Question.  I downloaded an app and installed it.  now i can't find it!  How do I open it?
<jeisma> why does that happen?
<intelikey> jeisma get the dvd
<intelikey> jeisma because you have kde not gnome   kdesu
<intelikey> and you don't wan to try to upgrade from  dapper > * > * > gutsy   just reload.
<jeisma> well how do i do a clean reinstall without the cd?
<jeisma> well  lets say i want to go from
<piss_> can any body throw me a bone?
<intelikey> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<jeisma> intelikey say i want to install from dapper to edgy
<intelikey> piss_   dpkg -L package-name | grep bin/
<piss_> anybody?
<intelikey> jeisma change the sources.list entries from dapper to edgy   apt-get update ;apt-get dist-upgrade    then come back and whine when it breaks.
<intelikey> and some one will try to help you sort it all out :)
<jeisma> why will it break?
<jeisma> intelikey why will it break? how do i change the sources.list entries?
<jeisma> DOes anyone know if I can download the latest version of kubuntu and install it without a cd?
<ahmos> I've installed superkaramba and compiled it..but when i type the command make I get this:make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.,son any help please..
<redear> hi, i can't seem the find the info from man apt so hopefully you don't mind: how do I check if a deb pkg is installed and it's status (files, dependency compliance, installed-ness)
<redear> ?
<redear> it doesn't seem to be the same as apt-cache showpkg
<sensae> Does anyone know of a way to get NFS to ignore hidden files? I want to mount my OpenSuSE home right on top of my Kubuntu home, but I don't want all the hidden config files mounted as well
<shadofall> ok. need some thoughts.. i cant get kubuntu to load normaly. just sits at a black screen. i can boot to recovery mode. and get in to the kdm desktop. and got the restricted drivers for my vidcard set. and the desktop enviroment improved when i did. but still unable to boot
<sub[t]rnl> shadofall➜ pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<shadofall> ok. i'll reboot and get it.
<Olgem> Whenever I try and use adept another program seems to be locking apt, and it consistently crashes whenever I try and "unlock" it. This started happening after I installed a whole bunch of software at once and there was some sort of conflict, although all the software seems to be installed correctly. Is this common, I suppose I could google and I might find a FAQ on it.
<sub[t]rnl> !aptfix | Olgem have you tried this?
<ubotu> Olgem have you tried this?: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<sub[t]rnl> might want to run 	sudo apt-get -f install	 as well
<sub[t]rnl> bbiab
<otc> anyone faced the problem with sound on laptop?
<Olgem> Thanks a ton sub[t]rnl, that works.
<Olgem> :]
<Daisuke_Ido> otc: that's like asking "anyone ever had a rash?"  you're bound to get a lot of yes's, but for a million different reasons
<Olgem> Where can I get a list of trigger and help topic for ubotu
<Olgem> topics*
<bfrog> ok why don't my fn keys work
<bfrog> I'm watching /var/log/acpid
<bfrog> and its clearly running the right script in /etc/acpi
<bfrog> but like, my volume doesn't go up/down
<Daisuke_Ido> !factoids
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bfrog> brightness doesn't go up/down
<Olgem> Thanks
<needhelp> helppppp my squirrelmail keep complaining unknown user when i already created a user in mysql database~!~! anyone can assist?
<Daisuke_Ido> try #mysql or #php
<Daisuke_Ido> that's not a kubuntu-related question
<bfrog> other people's fn keys just work?
<Daisuke_Ido> never had a problem with them myself
<bfrog> they worked in the previous version perfectly...
<needhelp> Congratulations, your SquirrelMail setup looks fine to me!
<bfrog> 7.10 they broke :-/
<jeisma> WHat do I need to do to burn the kubuntu feisty iso onto a cd?\
<bfrog> maybe in 50.04 they'll work again ::rolls eyes:: by then linux should have perfect acpi support... maybe
<shadofall> ok sub[t]rnl im back. what part do you want me to paste to ya
<ol_dude67> shadofall, he said he would bbiab
<shadofall> ok
<ahmos> can somebody help me installing superkaramba plz?
<ol_dude67> you could paste the url in here and see if someone else can look at it.
<shadofall> hm where can i upload it to.
<ol_dude67> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sub[t]rnl> ok
<sub[t]rnl> your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<shadofall> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54674/
<xenobius> lalalal
<sub[t]rnl> shadofall➜ remove splash from 89 and 132.
<sub[t]rnl> save it and reboot again.  Lets see if this is a framebuffer issue
<shadofall> just remove the entire line?
<sub[t]rnl> nope, just "splash"
<shadofall> alright. well brb again
<ubuntu> hi, im using the live cd as i messed up my pc. i need to move somee information to my backup partition but cant mount the partitions as read/write
<ubuntu> how can i manage my file from one partition to another from the live cd
<Chani> I've got some odd sound issues
<Chani> I'm using feisty, and compiled my own alsa-lib a few days ago to get better sound. it works absolutely perfectly for a day or so, but then jst stops, mid-song, without me doing anything. alsa falls over, amarok freezes or crashes, and yet oss sound still works.
<Chani> so far the only way to unbreak alsa is for me toreboot
<Chani> anyone know where I would even start to debug this?
<ComunisTico> anyone knows how to mount a partition from the livecd so i can read/write on it?
<sub[t]rnl> ComunisTico➜ open konsole, then 	sudo fdisk -l	 to list your partitions and drives.  create a mountpoint 	mkdir tmp/	 then mount the partition you want to: i.e. 	sudo mount /dev/hda1 tmp/	
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<hydrogen> Chani: I wonder if its the same as my issue with arts.. do you still have arts running in the background?
<Chani> no.
<Chani> I killed arts and nothing hanged
<Chani> *changed
<ComunisTico> <sub[t]rnl> i monted the partion and can see my files but cant move them,,, that way i can atleast move them from place to place?
<bfrog> whatever, I'm just going to avoid osd for key changes
<bfrog> cause apparently they suck
<Chani> also, funny thing: I decided to try unloading hte snd modules, but modprobe insists snd_intel8x0 is in use by 4 things, although it won't say what
<sub[t]rnl> ComunisTico➜ use sudo to move what you need? or you can mount the partitions using a umask
<ComunisTico> umask? whats that?
<biovore> permissions
<ComunisTico> how can i move my files using sudo?
<sub[t]rnl> cp
<sub[t]rnl> sudo cp -p /mnt/pointA/file /mnt/pointB/
<Daisuke_Ido> winehq appears to be down
<shadofall> ok.. well removing spalsh seems to work. got me in
<ComunisTico> thanks ill give it a try
<sub[t]rnl> np
<shadofall> so just a problem with the splash screen then that was keeping me out or am i still missing something
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, framebuffer issue
<ComunisTico> sub[t]rnl and to move a complete folder were i put the file i just put the foler name or what?
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, use -R fto copy directories recursively
<sub[t]rnl> s/fto/to
<shadofall> sub, so anythhing else i need to do. or just leave it as is
<ComunisTico> sudo cp -R fto /mnt/pointA/file /mnt/pointB/
<ComunisTico> like this_
<sub[t]rnl> for a directory?
<ComunisTico> yeah a whole folder?
<sub[t]rnl> sudo cp -R /this/place/folder /that/place/folder
<sub[t]rnl> shadofall➜ nothing really.  You can dive into loading up vesafb and unblacklisting some stuff if you want to get framebuffering to work
<shadofall> eh not stressing it. if its not gona cuase me another issue
<fyrmedic> I just installed 64bit. How do I know that both processors are working. Some things seem faster but I am looking for a benchtest or something.
<sub[t]rnl> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<sub[t]rnl> kinfocenter if you need a gui
<fyrmedic> Ok thanks.. It has two listed and they list the same stuff. I guess thats good?
<sub[t]rnl> yup
<fyrmedic> sweet thanks.
<fyrmedic> There really aren't a lot of 64 bit packages are there?
<shadofall>  i cant use flash on the x86_64?
<biovore> it does work.. but require extra work..
<biovore> netscape plugin wrapper is required..
<shadofall> ok.
<biovore> you install the 32bit flash
<biovore> make sure you install ia32-libs as well
<biovore> its a manual install at this time..
<shadofall> ia32-libs or ia32-libs-kde?
<biovore> ia32-libs
<shadofall> its installed
<arabiannights> how many times during the day do you brush teeth? and do you always brush teeth after eating food at night? XD thank you
<ol_dude67> huh?
<hydrogen> topic...
<bfrog> whats the magic behind acpi_fakekeys ?
<skar> hi, i want to remote login to a kubuntu server which supports resume sessions, with clipboard sharing between client and server, is there any way to do it?
<shadofall> got it thanks
<heinkel_111> shadofall: you there?
<ahmos> H everybodt Ineed some help to install suberkaramba 0.39.. I can't compile it!!
<shadofall> yes un gere
<shadofall> err yes im here
<heinkel_111> shadofall: flash works on 64 bit kubuntu
<shadofall> yea i got it :)
<heinkel_111> shadofall: but the installer appears to be broken at this time
<arabiannights> when people sleep how do they sleep angry?  would they call the cops if i wake them up? i am different race than them
<heinkel_111> shadofall: you don't need to do the nspluginwrapper
<heinkel_111> shadofall: this is automated
<shadofall> well already did it with the nspluginwrapper
<heinkel_111> shadofall: please read this post for some explanation: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3088844.0
<redear> if I am a heavy user of python (use it to floss even) I probably want to have multiple version of it around, what's the best way to accomplish this?
<heinkel_111> shadofall: this solution was painfree, no hacking required :P
<ahmos> !superkaramba 0.39 install
<redear> !python
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shadofall> so i see
<redear> !multiple-verions
<redear> !multiple-versions
<redear> anyone?
<sub[t]rnl> ahmos➜ why not use the superkaramba in the repo's?
<Daisuke_Ido> if you're using a python to flush, you have GOT to have some huuuge gaps >_>
<Daisuke_Ido> flush?
<Daisuke_Ido> floss.
<Daisuke_Ido> there we go
<ahmos> is there ?I searched in the add/rmove programes but i didn't find it
<redear> I was just kidding
<Daisuke_Ido> as was i
<arabiannights> instead of feeling relaxed do you ever feel like your body is burning up after 15 minutes of exercise by walking or running and walking?
<bfrog> apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree says there's a md5 mismatch :-(
<Daisuke_Ido> but anyway, you're not really going to need two versions of python around until 3 comes out
<redear> but is it difficult in Debian/Ubuntu land to arrange for multiple version of Python distros be installed concurrently?
<Daisuke_Ido> bfrog: do you read the topic when you enter this channel?
<redear> like 2.3, 2.4
<bfrog> oh no
<sub[t]rnl> !ot | arabiannights as hydrogen already pointed out..
<ubotu> arabiannights as hydrogen already pointed out..: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Daisuke_Ido> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken
<zetheroo> why is it that the network manager for Kubuntu does not show available wireless networks like the manager in Ubuntu?
<bfrog> Daisuke_Ido: fix it fix it fix it fix it fix it! I need youtube
<Daisuke_Ido> bfrog: go to adobe.com and download the tar.gz
<bfrog> bah so much hassle, ok
<zetheroo> I have both Ubuntu and Kubuntu on this machine and in Ubuntu I can see all the wifi networks right away... but in Kubuntu there is nothing..... and the device is enabled and all
<bfrog> does it work in konqueror
<bfrog> I heard there's a bug where konqueror crashes all the time with flash
<Daisuke_Ido> -with flash :\
<sub[t]rnl> zetheroo➜ right click on the knetworkmanager icon, go to options, and make sure wireless is enabled.  You can also check 	iwlist wlan0 scan
<heinkel_111> ?
<Daisuke_Ido> sorry, i'm not a huge fan of konqueror :)
<Daisuke_Ido> as a web browser, at least
<sub[t]rnl> zetheroo➜ wlan0 being your wireless interface
<heinkel_111> bfrog, Daisuke_Ido: konqueror works no crashing
<zetheroo> wireless is enabled
<bfrog> um, its awesome as a webbrowser, not a slow beast like that firefox monster is
<heinkel_111> <--- I am big fan of konq
<Daisuke_Ido> heinkel_111: speak for yourself
<hydrogen> opera++
<bfrog> "lets make ourselves a web browser with a xml based gui"
<bfrog> yeah, brilliant
<biovore> konqueror passes acid2 render test.. better then IE or firefox in that sense.. :-P
<bfrog> slowest thing ever
<sub[t]rnl> zetheroo➜ knetworkmanager isn't a great peace of software yet
<Daisuke_Ido> i like opera
<zetheroo> no kidding
<hydrogen> acid2 is completely useless in real world application
<hydrogen> but
<hydrogen> this is all off topic
<hydrogen> so meh
<zetheroo> so what do I do then?
<Daisuke_Ido> FF3 is shaping up to be pretty nice as well
<ForgeAus> one thing I hate about XP is that you need a 3rd party tool to edit the min/max/close boxes
<heinkel_111> no...i informed that correctly installed konq in AMD64 version is stable
<ForgeAus> I mean wouldn't you have thought microsoft would have at least let you modify them?
<sub[t]rnl> zetheroo➜ scan from the command line? use a different gui?
<heinkel_111> that is not offtopic, it crashes less than IE and firefox
<zetheroo> scan from the command line?
<Daisuke_Ido> heinkel_111: you said nothing about any of that, it is offtopic, especially since IE's not competition in this case.
<sub[t]rnl> zetheroo➜ read me first post to you
<sub[t]rnl> s/me/my
<sub[t]rnl> !wifi-radar > zetheroo
<sub[t]rnl> !wifi-rader | zetheroo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wifi-rader - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sub[t]rnl> !info wifi-rader | zetheroo
<ubotu> zetheroo: Package wifi-rader does not exist in gutsy
<zetheroo> I think i'll use wireless-assistant
<sub[t]rnl> oops
<sub[t]rnl> !info wifi-radar | zetheroo
<ubotu> zetheroo: wifi-radar (source: wifi-radar): graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.7-0ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 38 kB, installed size 232 kB
<heinkel_111> Daisuke_Ido: not when i respond to someone that claims he has heard rumours that konqueror crashes often
<heinkel_111> and someone that apparently does not use konq makes a statement that is wrong imho
<heinkel_111> gn8
<zetheroo> so how is it that the kde network manager has been neglected like this?
<Daisuke_Ido> !offtopic | heinkel_111
<ubotu> heinkel_111: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Daisuke_Ido> the discussion is over, it's been over
<biovore> zetheroo: its suse things
<zetheroo> biovore: sorry?
<biovore> its written by a guy from suse (now novel)
<bfrog> how would I install the flash plugin on 64bit?
<zetheroo> oh I see
<bfrog> without using the .deb
<hydrogen> !flash | bfrog
<zetheroo> well thats not very great
<ubotu> bfrog: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<hydrogen> did somene already link you that?
<hydrogen> !flashissues | bfrog
<ubotu> bfrog: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. Fixes have landed in -proposed for testing, but most most users are advised to wait until packages are approved and released in -updates.
<bfrog> psh, that could take *forever* right? or is that like 2 days from now
<arabiannights> why do brown people get treated like women?
<f00f> looking to replace my buggy 7600GS with an ATi HD 2600XT.. good or bad choice?
<hydrogen> bfrog: well, that factoids been like that forever
<hydrogen> try grabbing the update out of -proposed
<bfrog> why is shite like that, stuff that probably the majority of users would like to have, broken
<bfrog> thats what I don't get
<bfrog> :-(
<bfrog> --linux
<hydrogen> --adobe you mean
<bfrog> why is it broken, why don't they just update the package...
<bfrog> --ubuntu
<hydrogen> randomly decided to use a "standard" that firefox created and supported, undocumentedly
<bfrog> oh
<bfrog> --adobe then
<jussi01> bfrog: it is fixed, just that it is in -proposed atm, and being "tested"
<bfrog> whats there to test
<bfrog> a) go to youtube
<bfrog> b) do it in the various browsers
<bfrog> works!
<bfrog> takes 10min
<bfrog> seriously, wtf's the problem
<jussi01> bfrog: that it works, there are no bugs etc.
<bfrog> ...
<bfrog> I think the bigger bug is not having the ability to *install* it
<hydrogen> the amount of code required to make it work requires that it get tested pretty throughly
<jussi01> bfrog: not everyones system is the same, and if you want it, just enable -proposed!
<hydrogen> bfrog: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3162
<otc> Hi all
<jussi01> !hi | otc
<ubotu> otc: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<otc> I've got a problem with my sound
<otc> on laptop
<bfrog> hydrogen: thats a more likely issue then
<bfrog> yeah I had it on arch and it definitely crashed konqueror
<Tuari> how do I disable the touchpad click function?
<jussi01> otc: please tellus which sound card?
<otc> don know exactly, maybe avrack
<otc> integrated sound card
<jussi01> !sound | otc
<ubotu> otc: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<zetheroo> how do I enable writing to an NTFS portable hard drive in Kubuntu?
<jussi01> !ntfs | zetheroo
<ubotu> zetheroo: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<sub[t]rnl> !ntfs-3g | zetheroo
<ubotu> zetheroo: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<otc> I 've had the same problem on my Ubuntu 7.04 and 7.10
<otc> the sound card works
<zetheroo> I have that installed
<zetheroo> already
<otc> i can hear sound from the front speakers
<sub[t]rnl> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/whatever /mnt/point
<otc> but when i plug my headphones i can hear the sound from the front speakers but not from headphones
<otc> laptop Acer aspire 3682
<fortruth> hello, where is the qt include and qt lib in kubuntu
<sub[t]rnl> otc➜ have you looked at 	alsamixer	 to see if anything is muted?
<sub[t]rnl> fortruth➜ /usr/include/qt* and /usr/lib/qt*
<otc> yes i have looked :)
<otc> i tried to google the problem about half a year ago
<epimeth> okay... lets try this again... anybody using a vpn? specifically, vpnc?
<otc> and i've found out that this is a common problem
<otc> something is wrong with ubuntus
<sub[t]rnl> you have sound.. but your headphones don't work
<otc> yes
<jcgkffycs> any one know of an application that can find text in an image and convert it to text in a text document/
<jcgkffycs> ?
<Daisuke_Ido> jcgkffycs: OCR?
<otc> actually everything was ok when i've been using windows xp
<fortruth> sub[t]rnl Thank you , and in my /usr/lib/qt* , There are qt3 and qt4 which only include a plugins, it's all right ?
<zetheroo> whats the gui for ntfs-3g in kubuntu?
<sub[t]rnl> ntfs-config
<sub[t]rnl> fortruth➜ yup
<ahmos> !Beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<ahmos> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<epimeth> anybody using a vpn? specifically, vpnc?
<fortruth> sub[t]rnl but when i complie a qt program with qt include and lib like this " g++ -o qt1 qt1.cpp -I /usr/include/qt4/ -L /usr/lib/qt4", It doesn't work.!
<eatThisAndDie> guys, i've asked this question here before, but how do i reset the KDM login box to default? I've changed it somehow and now it's less than attractive :(
<sub[t]rnl> eatThisAndDie➜ alt + f2 kcontrol -> System administration -> KDM Theme manager
<tomasko> hi, what's a package i can install to record my screen in KDE?
<jussi01> !info krecordmydesktop | tomasko
<ubotu> tomasko: krecordmydesktop (source: krecordmydesktop): kde frontend to recordmydesktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1~alpha1+debian-1 (gutsy), package size 75 kB, installed size 300 kB
<tomasko> okay, cool
<ahmos> hello
<ere4si> !hi ahmos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi ahmos - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ahmos> I've installed ksensors but it dosn't detect any sensors?!!
<ahmos> hi ere4si
<ere4si> does your board have sensors - not all do?
<ahmos> yes ofcourse (gigabyte ga-p31-ds3l)
<jussi01> !hi | ere4si
<ubotu> ere4si: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<jussi01> ;)
<ere4si> tnks jussi01 :)
<jussi01> :)
<ahmos> by the way i'm using x64 os
<ere4si> ahhh
<ere4si> that's still immature from what I've read
<ahmos> so is taht x64 problems
<ahmos> that
<ere4si> from what I've read yep - people get recommended to use the 32bit os until the 64 gets more support - e.g. ksensors might only be a 32bit app
<ahmos> thank u very much
<ere4si> k
<h3rn4n> hi
<h3rn4n> somebody want's to talk?
<jussi01> h3rn4n: whats up?
<LamerMan> hi everyone! where is the setting for kmail to check the mail automatically every X minutes?
<LamerMan> i looked for it in settings but could nor fing it yet
<LamerMan> i've found it in google, thanks, no more help is needed :)
<kkathman> Can somone please tell me why after a recent ipgrade the icons in panel setting is all screwed up?
<kkathman> is this a KDE issue or a kubuntu issue (I know the anser to this already)
<Daisuke_Ido> then why are you even asking
<kkathman> well because I thought someone here might know - my mistake
<Daisuke_Ido> ...but you just said you already knew the answer
<kkathman> its a kubuntu issues as this doesn happen with other distros, obviously
<kkathman> just wondered if you or some other guru might know how to fix the problem Daisuke_Ido
<kkathman> do you?
<Daisuke_Ido> i have no idea
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't use kde
<kkathman> well there we go- I didnt really expect any help :)
<chabal> gnome FTW!!!!
<Daisuke_Ido> and there was no reason for that besides a willful attempt to disrupt a perfectly peaceful channel
<chenzhao> how can I input Chinese
<f00f> chenzhao: uim-pinyin
<sub[t]rnl> ls
<sub[t]rnl> miss
<harmental> hey guys....is the peerguardian plugin for ktorrent a safe choice for anonymizing my inocent downloads?
<harmental> also..is there a moblock plugin?
<ross> anyone here?
<ross> hi eisho_has
<ross> Is this where a newbie should be, when seeking advice with MonoDevelop?
<ross> Am I actually in a chat room?
<ross> Hello out there...
<ross> Is there anybody in there?
<f00f> ross: what's up?
<ross> I'm trying to figure my way around this irc, so I can find help when I need it
<ross> Have you been using ubuntu long, foof?
<f00f> ross: not very long, but I've been a linux user for years... what issue are you having with monodevelop?
<ross> I'm trying to use the MySql.NET.dll libraries, and all of the examples are "usinging System.Data"....I can't find System.Data
<ross> sorry, should have been MySql.Data.dll
<f00f> ross: hmm.. you can check on the mono website and see if mono has System.Data
<ross> I found the Channel list...that should get me closer to where I need to be....
<f00f> they have a list of all classes there
<f00f> ##mono is what you're looking for
<ross> Thanks a lot foof--I appreciate that.  I have been digging there...
<ross> I'm having a little trouble digging up the channel list here--I'm really new to irc
<ross> I keep getting 4000+ channels, 0 shown
<f00f> ross: the channel list will be huge.. you can usually find which channel you need at the website or just #whatevertopicyouwant
<f00f> and about 90% of the time you'll find the channel you need
<ross> Thanks a lot foof--which website are you talking about?
<f00f> ross: whatever program you're using, they'll have info about a support channel.
<ross> ok, I think I found it
<ross> foof: Thanks a lot, I think I'm making progress :)
<gundam_rx78nt1> I am getting really angry with the developers.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I can't change any of the themes for KDM or the KDE splash themes since I upgraded to gutsy.  What gives?
<ross> foof: do you have any opinions as to the *easiest* irc software to use in linux?
<gundam_rx78nt1> If it isn't broken, then don't fix it!
<ross> gundam_rx78nt1: would we ever see any progress though?
<gundam_rx78nt1> How can I change the kde splash theme?
<ross> gundam_rx78nt1: not sure....might be in settings...I'm a newbie myself
<gundam_rx78nt1> ross: not at the expense of usability.  If I wanted to be restricted in how I can personalize my desktop enviroment, then I would have stayed with Windows!
<gundam_rx78nt1> and kept that ugly damn green start button.
<ross> gundam_rx78nt1: I'm recently converted from windows too...I love that I made the move
<gundam_rx78nt1> I have been using linux for a while.  Changed from slackware to red hat to suse to gentoo to kubuntu.
<gundam_rx78nt1> Everything was wonderful until Gutsy came along.
<ross> gundam_rx78nt1: I switched from windows to Gentoo, installed that a few times, and now I'm hooked on ubuntu
<ross> gundam_rx78nt1: I really like my current installation
<gundam_rx78nt1> I still like gentoo.  As a server, as a desktop I prefer kubuntu.
<ross> gundam_rx78nt1: Gentoo is more work than I want, I just want to do things, not be in setup-mode all the time
<jussi01> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Olgem> Gentoo has the best distro-specific documentation available
<Olgem> Oh, sorry
<ross> ubotu: where would I go for assistance with monodevelop?
<Olgem> Ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<ross> join #mono
<gundam_rx78nt1> ross: I just like that I set up my server back in Oct '04 and they have been running since then w/o any hitches or problems.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I can't rebuke that reliability.
<ross> gundam_rx78nt1: no kidding, that is amazing
<ross> gundam_rx78nt1: I give myself a pat on the back if I go a few days without rebooting
<gundam_rx78nt1> Kubuntu detected every part of my HP DV6400 laptop including the remote control w/o me having to configure anything.
<ross> gundam_rx78nt1: I found it very easy to install and setup as well...
<ross> gundam_rx78nt1: I'm really enjoying ubuntu
<f00f> gundam_rx78nt1: kubuntu also does this: I plugged in my hard drive to an older PC when my last desktop died, booted it up and it configured itself to that machine
<ahmos> hi,how i can auto hide the kasbar?
<ahmos> !kasbar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kasbar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<f00f> you can't hand the kasbar, but you can rock it ;)
<ahmos> :)
<gundam_rx78nt1> ahmos: right click on the task bar and select configure panel
<gundam_rx78nt1> select hiding and look through there.
<gundam_rx78nt1> does anybody know how to configure the kde splash screen in kubuntu Gutsy?
<yasahiro> .... im beginning to have a few complaints with kubuntu linux... firstly.. sauerbraten crashes... or at least freezes for about 10 seconds... :(
<yasahiro> i cant run epsxe at all...
<yasahiro> and the sheer availablility of windows games is driving me nuts >_<
<Carnage\> yasahiro: wtf is sauerbraten? :)
<yasahiro> sauerbraten.org
<yasahiro> its a fps
<yasahiro> first person shooter
<romunov_> perhaps it's your browser...
<Carnage\> Ah
<romunov_> oh, a game
<Carnage\> I love Sauerbraten, but yet only the German meal :)
<yasahiro> its driving me nuts :(
<romunov_> you should see a doctor
<romunov_> if you're going nuts over a game
<yasahiro> but i dont want to switch back to windows... cuz i have tons of complaints with that
<romunov_> (assuming it's not your profession to play the game)
<romunov_> see the forums if othre people have had a similar experience
<romunov_> my openarena crashes as well
<romunov_> but i haven't found the time to fix it yet
<romunov_> got it from the repositories, so it should be the latest stable version
<ahmed> hi everybody i intalled kalmAV & i want to enaple autoscan it say u need to load model dazuko when i said ok load i get the message u can not load dazuko successfull
<sigma_1234> can the gnome network manager run in kubuntu?
<romunov> afaik, yes
<shiver> is a good quastion
<romunov> as long as it has all the packages it needs?
<shiver> i don'tt realy know sigma_1234
<shiver> instal ubuntu:P
<sigma_1234> because the kde one is useless with wireless networks
<sigma_1234> but i want kde
<romunov> gnome stuff should work on kde as well
<romunov> i have a "problem" with evolution mail. the messages are being downloded really slowly - 2 seconds per regular email. It used to download (in thunderbird) a 100 in a few seconds.
<djdarkman> hello, I`m having trouble with laptop mode, how can I disable it? I don`t want it, it occures when it shouldn`t, disables DMA on my harddisk, makes my system to freeze and corrupts my filesystem
<Thecks> Anybody know estimated release of Hardy?
<neville> April?
<Daviey> Thecks: 8.04 = 2008 April
<Daviey> 04th month
<Thecks> Eep.. damn..
<Thecks> Thanks :)
<Daviey> np
 * Daviey cuddles time based releases
<ScorpKing> !mp3 > me
<ScorpKing> what package do i need to play mp3's again?
<romunov> in amarok?
<SlimeyPete> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eatThisAndDie> VLC works fine too
<eatThisAndDie> smaller footprint too i believe.
<Mediapirate> wow a room with no ops
<neville> So?
<Mediapirate> surely that means no rules
<pag> Mediapirate, nope. we *do* have rules. so please behave. ;)
<neville> Yeah, it's not like some crappy Fastest Possible no rules game in Starcraft :P
<romunov> just cuz there are no cops, that doesn't mean you can go messing around
<Mediapirate> haha didn't think i'd done anything wrong
<Mediapirate> wb root
<ubuntu> how do i find out which hd a drive is?
<ubuntu> if it's sdc would that mean it's hd2?
<Mediapirate> Which is the best software for organising music with?
<Mediapirate> and prefferably to put stuff onto my ipod with?
<ubuntu> amarok
<ScorpKing> heh. sorry, i was on the phone
<ScorpKing> romunov: amarok yes
<Mediapirate> thanks ubuntu
<ubuntu> no problem
<Peng> Mediapirate: In many channels on Freenode, the ops only op themselves when they need to. So there might still be some around.
<ScorpKing> is this the one libavcodec1d ?
<Mediapirate> oh ok....don't worry I wasn't planning on doing anything just wondering
<Peng> Mediapirate: (It's even recommended in Freenode's FAQ.)
<ubuntu> does sdc = hd2?
<ubuntu> generally
<ScorpKing> scd?
<ubuntu> in the dev folder
<Mediapirate> Ok thanks Peng
<ScorpKing> ubuntu: that's usually sda/b/c/d for disks
<ScorpKing> ubuntu: so sdc will be the secondary master
<ubuntu> so if i have a grub already installed on hd0 and sdc is a removable storage drive, would this be bootable on another machine?
<ScorpKing> i can play mp3's but i don't have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<rysiek|pl> ScorpKing: on Kubuntu you should install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ScorpKing> ubuntu: hd0 means the first disk as far as i know
<ubuntu> so hd2 should be sdc regardless of partitions?
<ScorpKing> rysiek|pl: yeah but i'm trying to figure out how i play mp3's if i don't have it installed
<rysiek|pl> ScorpKing: besides, those are only "metapackages", i.e. they just pull the needed packages (with codecs, flash, etc) from the repo
<ScorpKing> ubuntu: yep
<rysiek|pl> ScorpKing: they don't, by themselves, install the codecs, they just have the packages with codecs in their dependancies
<ScorpKing> rysiek|pl: ok i see. so it must be this one then libavcodec1d ?
<ubuntu>  so if i put a grub on hd2 (as well as there being one on hd0) will this mess up the boot?
<rysiek|pl> ScorpKing: possibly, yeah; just aptitude show kubuntu-restricted-extras and look on dependancies
<ScorpKing> ubuntu: if you have 2 bootable disks the bios will decide what gets booted first
<ubuntu> great, thanks :)
<ScorpKing> rysiek|pl: hehe. i forgot about that one. thanks :)
<rysiek|pl> ScorpKing: you're welcome :)
<ScorpKing> do i need w32codecs as well? once again i don't have it installed but can play anything. :)
<ScorpKing> kubuntu-restricted-extras has flash and java as well. hehe. my flash and java is working so i'll rather leave it alone for now
<ScorpKing> i need to go work. cheers guys.
<blizzzek> hi
<Mediapirate> How do I mount my Ipod using Amarok?
<Mediapirate> What command do I use?
<Mediapirate> Hi LinaLove
<LinaLove> Hey :]
<Lynoure> Mediapirate: I don't have an ipod, but maybe this will help: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:IPod
<Mediapirate> Thanks Lynoure
<Mediapirate> who won the superbowl?
<Mediapirate> any americans online?
<jussi01> Mediapirate: do you not have internet?
<eatThisAndDie> LOL
<Mediapirate> lmao
<Mediapirate> sorry just thought it was a bit dull in here
<SlimeyPete> The Giants won.
<SlimeyPete> I watched it, but I'm still not sure why
<Mediapirate> haha
<jussi01> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<SlimeyPete> ja, ja.
<Mediapirate> I'm off bye
<jhend60> hi everyone
<jhend60> i was wondering if there was any way to transfer packages from windows to a cd and then install them on kubuntu
<jhend60> by first downloading on windows
<jussi01> !aptoncd
<ubotu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<jussi01> hmmm, no
<jussi01> jhend60: you can, but its annoyin because of dependancies
<ahmed> hi i download latest version of dazuko-source_2.3.3-1_all.deb and after install it i run the command sudo m-a a-i dazuko  and here is what i got in step 2
<ahmed> module-assistant, interactive mode ├─────────────┐
<ahmed>        │ Build of the package dazuko-source failed! How do you wish    │
<ahmed>        │ to proceed?
<jhend60> ok dependencies.. but is there any way?
<jhend60> im trying to get wesnoth-all
<jussi01> jhend60: download the package, and the dependancies, copy them to cd, then sudo dpkg -i package name on the new sys
<jhend60> ok thanks but there are many dependencies how do i get them all on windows? is there a tool>
<jussi01> jhend60: sigh... you sure you can get internet on the box?
<jhend60> i possibly could but it would be ALOT easier as it is not my pc (the one with linux)
<jussi01> jhend60: it would make things a lot easier...
<jhend60> yeah i will just try to get internet on the other pc
<jussi01> :)
<jhend60> linux is makin me a bit angry...
<jussi01> jhend60: if you had access to another ubuntu pc, it would be different, then you could use aptoncd
<jhend60> yeah
<jhend60> i could use virtual pc (free) but its too big too downlaod
<jhend60> (for me)
<basti> question about krusader: i have some dirs that start with "-=". i want these to show up first, when sorted by name. how can i do this? i cant find the option for that. thanks!
<atrox_experte> hi, wie heißt nommel kurz der befehl um einen benutzer eine gruppe zu zuweisen?
<Mediapirate> hello atrox_experte
<basti> atrox_experte: #ubuntu.de
<jussi01> !de | atrox_experte
<ubotu> atrox_experte: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<atrox_experte> Oh, sorry
<redear> thankies
<Mediapirate> Haben einen guten Tag Freund
<Mediapirate> atrox_experte: Verabschieden
<lubos_> I'm about to add pdf printer to use with KDE but I can not find manufacturer ( generic ) in the printer model selection menu. If fact there is nothing at all..any help please..thanks
<thanasi_> lubos_: it should be added by default
<atrox_experte> Mediapirate: Auf Wiedersehen (See you)
<lubos_> thanasi_: its empty..
<lubos_> thanasi_: I have this minimal net instalation..
<lubos_> thanasi_: I'm missing some packages but do not have aclue which.. cups-pdf is there
<vma> hi
<thanasi_> lubos_: not sure what to do then
<Whitman> I've just booted a kubuntu 7.10 desktop cd and only the bottom right quarter of the screen is shown in the top left quarter of the monitor.
<Dr_Willis> Thats weird. what video card you have?
<Mediapirate> strange
<Whitman> Not sure, it's a spare machine that I'm just trying.  Booting in safe graphics mode now.
<galathalion> anyone help me with tv-out pls?
 * Whitman embarks on a long and arduous install of kubuntu + kde4 on a p3 900
<ahmos> Hi..I need some help please..!
<ahmos> after update there is some packages broken and mixer can't be found..any help
<ahmos> !broken packages
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broken packages - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> ahmos: try in terminal: sudo apt-get install -f
<ahmos> !packages crach
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about packages crach - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ahmos> ok
<lennaert> kubuntu pwnt
<ahmos> !past
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ahmos> !pastbien
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbien - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis> It pays to spell correctly. :)
<ahmos> ok jussi01:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54712/
<ahmos> hi Dr
<Dr_Willis> About time to get some sleep here. :(
<ahmos> :D
<ahmos> some help :)
<Dr_Willis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54712/  lets see
<noaXess> any idea, why my filemanager shows this Rcken instead of Rücken?
<Dr_Willis> next time put a space befor the http: :) so i cn click on the link heh
<noaXess> i us dolphin unde 7.10
<noaXess> d3lphin .)
<noaXess> hi Dr_Willis
<ahmos> ok
<noaXess> and all others :)
<Dr_Willis> rcken?
<noaXess> your back..
<noaXess> Dr_Willis: there are two [] between R and c
<noaXess> wait..
<Dr_Willis> Looks like the openoffice package that got downloaded was currupted to me ahmos
<ahmos> yes,so any ideas Dr
<Ramla> noaXess: the filename is encoded in some other character set than what you are using in ubuntu. Do all ubuntu installations use utf-8 by default?
<Dr_Willis> remove it.  remove it from the cache. perhaps enable a different repository for it.
<Dr_Willis> could be it was just a bad download that one time.
<Dr_Willis> you may just need to remove it from the cache
<ahmos> ok i will try this
<noaXess> Ramla: see here.. http://files.wmx.ch/upload/jpg/70_snapshot3.jpg
<noaXess> Ramla: that are files, that i have copied fomr a windows box to my kubuntu
<Ramla> Yeah, windows doesn't use utf-8 (at least by default) so those filenames are just encoded in a different character set. I think there are conversion tools available if you want to get rid of all broken filenames
<ahmos> it can't remove it too :D ha ha
<Dr_Willis>  it should be in /var/cache/apt somewhere. You will need root access to remove it.
<sebastian^> good morning folks
<djdarkman> how can I dell dpkg to remove a pagacke even  if it`s list is corrupted?
<djdarkman>  files list file for package `frostwire' contains empty filename
<sveri> noaXess: are these files on a mounted fat32 partition?
<noaXess> sveri: no. on my ext3 standard kubuntu filesys..
<noaXess> the same problem i have.. if i moutn a network share..
<sveri> noaXess: did you copy them from a fat32 partition?
<noaXess> but in this case i can moutn the share with iso-8859-1 and it worked.
<noaXess> sveri: from a ntfs..
<sveri> noaXess: i had these problems too, iirc i mounted the partitions with iso-8859-1 option and copied them to my ext partition
<noaXess> sveri:  hm. then.. i need to change to chars.. if i see them.. cause i can't recopy them..
<ollle> i downloaded the source code for a couple of kde packages from ubuntus repositories. kdebase and kdelibs.
<ollle> i tried mayn times to build it but there was always some error left to fix. errors that seemed to be inside the packages themselves, not the dependencies
<ollle> missing misc files, missing .desktop files, missing Kfoobar.h include files etc etc
<ollle> is this something you recognize?
<sveri> noaXess: iconv can convert characters in files from iso to utf8 maybe you find something that does the same only for the filenames
<VampireKing> why the firefox frozes when flash is open ?
<noaXess> sveri: no prob.. i will change manually.. on work :)
<mzolisi> I HAVE THE SAME FRIGGIN PROBLEM
<mzolisi> @VampireKing
<sveri> noaXess: *hrhr good solution
<jussi01> !fffc
<ubotu> If Firefox is crashing on sites using Flash try adding "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" to /etc/firefox/firefoxrc (ref: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/14911 )
<noaXess> sveri: :)
<RaRuM> can someone help me to connect @ quakenet?
<noaXess> sveri: are you german?
<sveri> wow ubotu really knows a lot of things
<noaXess> RaRuM: ??
<sveri> noaXess: yes, i am
<noaXess> sveri: dann ist ja alles klar, von wegen äöü :)
<sveri> noaXess: hehe, genau, immer der aerger, bloedes windows :D
<ollle> åäö!
<djdarkman> can someone tell me how do I tell dpkg to remove a package from the list even if the list is corrupted?
<ollle> :)
<djdarkman> Reading database ... dpkg: error processing frostwire (--remove):
<djdarkman>  files list file for package `frostwire' contains empty filename
<djdarkman> Errors were encountered while processing:
<djdarkman>  frostwire
<djdarkman> Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<jussi01> !paste | djdarkman
<ubotu> djdarkman: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<RaRuM> someone can tell me how to connect at quakenet plz?
<BluesKaj> RaRuM,irc.quakenet.org or com or .net
<RaRuM> i get error
<RaRuM> i lose conection
<BluesKaj> well, RaRuM, this is a kubuntu help room, not an irc help room
<RaRuM> i'm new at this
<RaRuM> so im lost
<RaRuM> if someone can help me = ty
<RaRuM> i get this cant connect to irc.quakenet.net:6667
<BluesKaj> go to the quakenet site on the www.quakenet.com
<ahmos> how I can make c compiler creat executables?!
<Pici> !b-e | ahmos
<ubotu> ahmos: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<kalorin`> http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/35906/98/
<kalorin`> oh oh adaclam is right!?
<jpatrick> !ot | kalorin`
<ubotu> kalorin`: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<kalorin`> doh it switched channels on me when I logged in
<kalorin`> sorry
<IS> hi
<ubuntu> hi all
<IS> who likes futurama?
<IS> i think its funny
<appelza> kiss my shiney metal ass
<appelza> shiny :(
<Pici> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<IS> lol
<IS> yeah robots funny
<IS> i wsi i had a storage compartment
<IS> *wish
<IS> home home on the range
<IS> where the deer and the antilope play...
<IS> do you like doison the band?/
<IS> "every rose has it's thorns"
<IS> un-skinney bob
<IS> lol ohh yes i love the 70-80 music
<IS> mooo...
<no0tic> !ot | IS
<ubotu> IS: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<IS> ....i.m thinking of a number between 0-100...
<IS> 52 is right
<IS> congradulations
<IS> i wasn't alone
<mark2> i've installed kubuntu onto a pendrive and added it to the mbr on vista yet when i select kubuntu from the boot menu it takes me to like a terminal screen with grub on
<mark2> how do i get it to load my install?
<IS> un zipped
<mark2> i've tried the find /boot/grub/stage1 thing but it does not find it
<IS> if u uaed a pen drive to save it on
<SlimeyPete> sounds like it's either looking in the wrong place or it's not able to access the pen drive.
<IS> im sorry?
<mark2> i inserted the pen drive into a pc removing all the cables for the hard drive and o get the grub error2, but when using the live cd to boot from first disk it works finwe
<SlimeyPete> mark2: when you say "added it to the mbr on vista" do you mean you put it onto the mbr on your hard disk?
<mark2> i think so, i used easyBCD, that was on my laptop though
<IS> download a new one and try again with new kernel?
<mark2> i have not written the grub to the mbr on the pc as there were no drives connected
<SlimeyPete> ah right, just wondered.
<BluesKaj> mark2,easy BCD is the way to go with vista and linux , on any computer
<mark2> it added the neosmart thing
<mark2> i've booted up vista again and this time it's let me add the grub from the usb drive
<IS> cool
<mark3> i've added the drive with the grub installed and now its not comming up on the boot menu
<mark3> the grub's on the native partition not the swap isn't it?
<BluesKaj> swap should be on the end of the linux partiiton, if you made one
<llutz> grr, anybody syncing google-calendar with korganizer using kitchensync/opensync with gutsy _without_ kdepim crashing? :(
<mark3> do i select "grub isn't on the bootsector"?
<mark3> is the "bootsector" refering to the mbr on the first drive?
<Gowmsy> by mistake my "audio" group was deleted..
<Gowmsy> how to add it again
<Gowmsy> anyone help
<mark3> now i get "can not load from hard disk <br> insert systemdisk and press any key"
<Gowmsy> my "audio" group was deleted by mistake...how to add it again..anyone help
<mark3> is there a way to boot from second disk using a live cd?
<enzo44> i don't understand, i have a laptop with another monitor connected to it, with nvidia driver
<enzo44> i have  a good xorg.conf for dual screen, but when i switch my laptop, layout is on my monitor (extended one)
<enzo44> if i go on monitor & display, i can't select second screen
<payan> i want to know how to install the software needed for JAVA development on KDE
<BluesKaj> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<odinsbane> so you dropped the whole kde4 bit?
<odinsbane> Or you just wanted to separate the channels
<matyk2008> hey
<matyk2008> can anyone help me fix a dual montoir problem?
<matyk2008> in kubuntu
<matyk2008> the problem is i cant get it to work lol, it just clones
<sub[t]rnl> matyk2008➜ what video card?
<matyk2008> ati radeion 9600
<matyk2008> i also get this error http://mathewkeeton.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/pics/snapshot1.png when trying to change the config
<sub[t]rnl> you'll need to create two instances of your screen, monitor, and device sections in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf   Then in the Serverlayout section, you'll define the orientation of the monitors
<matyk2008> i have tried this, it failed... i read on the internet i have to add another virtual devices but it wasnt very well explined
<matyk2008> ...lol it appeards i dont have a xorg.conf
<matyk2008> theres a xorg.conf.1
<matyk2008> and xorg.conf.2
<sub[t]rnl> matyk2008➜ heres a working xorg.conf using an ati video card.  Use it as a guide to setting up yours. http://mg.pov.lt/xorg.conf
<matyk2008> this would exaplain the error i get showed in the screenshot amiright
<ForgeAus> hmm how can I install feisty to my Kubuntu partition witout removing all the files I have already on it?
<ForgeAus> I have the live CD but if I install it it will wipe all I had on it right?
<ForgeAus> (ie my downloads, and stuff)
<sub[t]rnl> are you upgrading or trying to reinstall or something
<ForgeAus> well my current kubuntu doesn't work
<ForgeAus> I never really recovered from loosing the /etc folder
<sub[t]rnl> what doesn't work about it, maybe its something we can iron out
<ForgeAus> tried a few things didn't quite know how to fix the issues I come across tho
<ForgeAus> well X-server for one, seems to also have lost fglxr (sp?)
<basti> i have some dirs that start with "-=". i want these to show up first, when sorted by name. how can i do this? i cant find the option for that. thanks!
<basti> krusader ^
<ForgeAus> also no network
<ForgeAus> so I can't just use apt-get to reinstall stuff
<sub[t]rnl> you can re-install the kubuntu-desktop meta package, if thats the route you want to take
<basti> sure
<sub[t]rnl> that was to ForgeAus
<matyk2008> err i cant get into configure display it says its already open but it aint...
<ForgeAus> how sub? can I do that from the LiveCD?
<matyk2008> how i fix this
<sub[t]rnl> ForgeAus➜ from the repo's
<ForgeAus> no network = no repos
<ForgeAus> or rather no access to repos
<ForgeAus> how exactly does ubiquity install anyway?
<ForgeAus> does it build onto the drive from an image?
<sub[t]rnl> you could archive the data you want to keep to another partition. then reinstall
<Mediapirate> woooop
<Mediapirate> i finally found something to compare to exact audio copy
<sub[t]rnl> ForgeAus➜ not sure, never used ubiquity
<ForgeAus> yeah sub, only that I don't have enough drivespace to store backups on other partitions
<Mediapirate> Rubyripper
<ForgeAus> otherwise I would have done that before
<ForgeAus> sub sure you have
<ForgeAus> kubuntu installer = ubiquity
<sub[t]rnl> just the livecd?
<ForgeAus> the LiveCD uses it anyway, the gui installer
 * sub[t]rnl nods
<ForgeAus> but I don't know if the other text mode kubuntu install is ubiquity or not (prolly not I guess)
<ForgeAus> if jocato was here he'd probably know how it works
<sub[t]rnl> sounds kind of drastic though..
<sub[t]rnl> what video card? ati?
<ForgeAus> what does?
<ForgeAus> yeah radeon 9600 all in one
<ForgeAus> AGP
<ForgeAus> (8x)
<llutz>  anybody syncing google-calendar with korganizer using kitchensync/opensync with gutsy _without_ kdepim crashing?
<sub[t]rnl> why not just reconfigure xserver to use the fglx driver?
<sub[t]rnl> instead of reinstalling the entire system
<ForgeAus> I tried that
<ForgeAus> got lots of errors back
<matyk2008> i also hace a radeon 9600 lol
<matyk2008> *have
<sub[t]rnl> pastebin them
<ForgeAus> it seems like it couldn't find the fglxr .so files
<ForgeAus> so I tried apt-get install  to reinstall them but no network
<ForgeAus> at that point I basically just gave up
 * ScorpKing waves
<ForgeAus> um I have to exit windows but I'll come back sometime after I save them to a
<sub[t]rnl> get the errors and we can probably fix it.
<ScorpKing> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<ForgeAus> text file
<sub[t]rnl> if its just .so's, could be a broken sym link in your /usr/lib's
<ScorpKing> hmm.. the flash package is in kubuntu-restricted-extras. should that not be added to that factoid?
<ForgeAus> sub, probably more likely a missing /etc file that references where the .so's are
<matyk2008> brb
<ForgeAus> isn't restricted Formats/flash what you meant Scorp?
<sub[t]rnl> ForgeAus➜ nothing like that in /etc/X11/
<ForgeAus> sub yeah I figures that
<ScorpKing> ForgeAus: i see now on one of the links from !restricted it's mentioned
<ForgeAus> I think my /etc/X11 is ok, its somewhere else in /etc most likely
<ForgeAus> thats all I know of that was damaged
<sub[t]rnl> ForgeAus➜ well the problem is the xserver package, and thats where it looks
<ForgeAus> afaik my /lib/* is ok
<sub[t]rnl> not if your missing a .so
<ForgeAus> I copied/rebuilt the /etc/X11 stuff I think I did that ok
<ForgeAus> sub I'm guessing its not missing, just a reference to it is
<sub[t]rnl> rebuilt the /etc/X11?
<ForgeAus> yeah I found it in my lost+found
<ForgeAus> that one still had its name (at least the /X11/ bit)
<ForgeAus> (of course the directory it was under was just a string of numbers)
<ForgeAus> I'll get a copy of the output from Xserver when I try and run it next and pastebin it for you if you want next time I try kubuntu
<ForgeAus> but not tonight
<ForgeAus> my XP is kinda busy with background tasks/dl's and stuff
<djdarkman> hello, how can I nuke dpkg`s database to the base system?
<ForgeAus> just delete the stuff from /var/cache/apt ???
<ForgeAus> or is it /var/apt/cache one of them
<ForgeAus> that removes all the packages you've d/l'd anyway
<djdarkman> ForgeAus: I want to nuke dpkg`s database too
<BluesKaj> don't nuke it , update the DB with the command ;sudo updatedb
<ForgeAus> as to the database you can just restore it by updating your list
<sub[t]rnl> or if your trying to clear your /var/cache/apt/archives use apt-get clean
<djdarkman> no no, I meant the inst of the istalled aplications
<djdarkman> *list
<ForgeAus> Blues? isn't it something like sudo apt-get update ? I've never heard of udatedb :) nice shortcut if there is such a thing tho
<ForgeAus> the list is the database that it gets from sources.list
<BluesKaj> ForgeAus, it's, sudo updatedb
<djdarkman> hmmm it worked
<djdarkman> ohhh no
<ForgeAus> so reset your sources.list to be the default and reupdate it
<djdarkman> it didn`t
<ForgeAus> what exactly is wrong dj?
<ForgeAus> your finding packages in your list that shouldn't be there?
<BluesKaj> ForgeAus, I'm referring to the database not the sources.list
<djdarkman> I have a corrupted packagees, and corrupted dpkg list, and I want to somehow re download all packages
<ForgeAus> yeah Blues, but the database is built from the souces in sources.list
<djdarkman> my IDE controler is malfunctioning
<ForgeAus> (at least that was my point)
<BluesKaj> djdarkman, use synaptic to fix broken pkges
<sigma_1234> dj shouldnt u replace the motherboard?
<ForgeAus> darkman yeah fix your sources.list and fix your broken packages
<djdarkman> sigma_1234: it`s a laptop and I need to work with it...
<BluesKaj> the database also includes compiled debs and otherpkges not listed in the source repositories
<sigma_1234> but if the ide controller is faulty its going to be a recurring problem
<djdarkman> sigma_1234: yes but it recurs in "just" on or two days
<djdarkman> I just want to tell apt to re download all packagees and reistall them
<benluo> hi
<djdarkman> until I`ll have the time to put my machine in for repair this would be a greate help
<sigma_1234> you should probably just format
<djdarkman> sigma_1234: done that
<BluesKaj> djdarkman,Open adept package manager, On the menu of that screen you will want to click on Adept -> Manage  Repositories. Click the Kubuntu software tab,check all the boxes "X". The same goes for the third party software tab. Close,and then in the terminal "sudo apt-get update".Now you have more sources for applications other than the defaults that came with Kubuntu
<sigma_1234> id say get the mboard replaced asap
<noaXess> my kaffeine won't play a dvd.. no plugin foudn to handle this source (dvd://), xine cannot find input plugin for MRL dvd://
<noaXess> any idea?
<noaXess> kaffeinie-xine is installed
<noaXess> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<sigma_1234> does kolab work properly on kubuntu?
<ubuntu> bonsoir
<feni23> anybody out there, who has experiences with the hda-via-82xx soundchipset?
<Aris> est-ce que quelqu'un parle français et peut m'aider en mp ?
<Pici> !fr | Aris
<ubotu> Aris: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<BluesKaj> feni23, in the terminal : cat /proc/asound/cards
<BluesKaj> feni23, after finding the sound controller , then:  asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<ForgeAus> kubuntu's starting to turn into something closer to gnome :(
<jpatrick> ForgeAus: ?
<ForgeAus> Dolphin and changes to Adept to make it synaptic-like
<jpatrick> ForgeAus: Dolphin (KDE4 version) is a app from KDE itself
<jpatrick> ForgeAus: as for Adept version is in proce
<stocki> hi
<jpatrick> -ss*
<ForgeAus> yeah jpatrick but its so muhc closer to nautilus than it is to Konqi
<jpatrick> !hi | stocki
<ubotu> stocki: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<noaXess> !mrl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mrl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jpatrick> ForgeAus: not our fault
<ForgeAus> true jpatrick
<ForgeAus> I'm just lamenting a little
<ForgeAus> I liked how distinct edgy used to be
<noaXess> anybody a hint, why i can't play a dvd?.. have read instructions for dvd and xine lib's are installed..
<noaXess> kaffeine and xine can't play the dvd..
<ForgeAus> noaXess do you have the DVD decoder packages?
<ForgeAus> !DVD
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<BluesKaj> noaXess, install libdvdcss2
<noaXess> ForgeAus and BluesKaj as i wrote.. i have read the instructions and done all this..
<ForgeAus> well in that case I don't know anything that can help you noaXess
<ForgeAus> it worked for me when I did that stuff
<ForgeAus> maybe its the particular DVD your trying?
<ForgeAus> or something about encryption?
<BluesKaj> noaXess, did you actually install libdvdcss2 ?
<BluesKaj> noaXess, if you did then, reboot
<ForgeAus> BluesKaj yeah I know why your asking I mean he said he installed kaffeine, xine and xinelibs but didn't mention dvd libraries :)
<noaXess> BluesKaj: one moment..
<noaXess> libdvdcss2 is installed.. no reboot.
<ForgeAus> if you havn't rebooted since you installed it I suggest you reboot
<ForgeAus> I'm not saying it will fix, but it can only help
<noaXess> ForgeAus: okay..
<ForgeAus> I don't like rebooting either :) unless I absolutely have to I know how u feel
<ForgeAus> whats worse is people tell me to do it at the most inopportune times
<BluesKaj> sometimes the dvdrom needs rebooting , so...
<ForgeAus> like ones where I wouldn't have minded so much if I didn't have a 300mb file downloading in the b/g thats halfway through or something
<ForgeAus> I guess I could boot my Kubuntu in a VM and see what output I get running Xserver in there
<ForgeAus> but thats not likely going to help since it doesn't use fglxr inside the VM
<ForgeAus> does it?
<payan> how can i disable an audio device???
<ForgeAus> wb noaXess
<noaXess> ForgeAus: no changes, after reboot..
<ForgeAus> ok do you have any other DVD's to try it with?
<noaXess> ForgeAus: i will try... wait..
<ForgeAus> doy ou know if the one your trying has encryption or copy protection or something?
<Matt_webber> hi
<BluesKaj> noaXess, if it's a commercial dvd it should play , but you may need to use K9copy to burn it
<ForgeAus> Blues I'd hope it plays but I'm not making any assumptions here
<ScorpKing> hi BluesKaj :)
<ForgeAus> since noaXess is saying his didn't, lets see if we can get one that does
<BluesKaj> hi ScorpKing
<ForgeAus> if not theres something else wrong and I don't think I can help any further
<noaXess> ForgeAus: i think
<noaXess> same
<noaXess> way
<ForgeAus> well unless BluesKaj or someone else has any better ideas I'm as lost as you are
<slnoff> #ubuntu-ru
 * ScorpKing catches on the conversation so far..
<BluesKaj> noaXess, do cds play ?
<noaXess> BluesKaj: jep
<noaXess> i need to test another dvd..
<Schuenemann> !chm[
<Schuenemann> !chm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chm[ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ScorpKing> Schuenemann: there's kchm
<Schuenemann> thank
<SlimeyPete> or xchm
<Schuenemann> can't I convert it to a better format?
<ForgeAus> probably
<ScorpKing> there should be something to convert it to html but i'm not sure
<ForgeAus> chm is mostly html like anyway
<Schuenemann> just more stupid and MS
<ForgeAus> basically html with an index
<ScorpKing> noaXess: do you have w32codecs installed? and kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Schuenemann> there are some pages on google, I'll check
<ForgeAus> lol Trav :)
<TimS> Trav
<ScorpKing> haha
<ForgeAus> I had mIRC in crossover too :)
<Schuenemann> I had mirc in wine
<TimS> All version travkin :P
<ForgeAus> crossover is wine ...
<ForgeAus> with some extras
<TimS> Konversation > * :P
<ForgeAus> no directX tho
<ForgeAus> or at least not to Cedega's calibre
<ScorpKing> ForgeAus: so all crossover apps should run on wine as well?
<ForgeAus> Scorp not sure I thought it was the reverse
<ScorpKing> ah ok
<ForgeAus> Crossover is Wine + extras, so all apps that work in  wine work in crossover, + a few more
<ForgeAus> (its mostly optimized for Microsoft Office)
<ForgeAus> not sure what does and doesn't work in it from what works in wine but I'd gather wine is less compatible than crossover
<ScorpKing> yep, that's where crossover office comes from then
<ForgeAus> plus it's handy that it installs stuff into the kmenu windows icons and all :)
<BluesKaj> ScorpKing, good point about w32codecs and kubuntu-restricted-extras...I just assumed noaXess had them installed.
<alinon> is there an easy to speed up the scroll wheel?
<noaXess> ScorpKing, BluesKaj: will try that..
<ScorpKing> BluesKaj: i have another saying about assumptions :P hehe
<ForgeAus> alinon I think you can configure it in kcontrol (or system-settings)
<alinon> i tried system settings but the scroll wheel isn't listed there
<ForgeAus> just up how many lines it scrolls to make it scroll quicker???
<alinon> yes forgeaus
<ForgeAus> wow really? hmmm sounds like an oversite to me
<ForgeAus> I would have assumed it'd be there
<alinon> me too ;) i checked online to confirm others have noticed it's missing too
<ForgeAus> alinon I'm sorry I don't know where it is then
<alinon> this 1 line crap stinks
<ScorpKing> alinon: the option is somewhere. the default is three lines i think
<alinon> i'd like 6 please hehe =)
<ForgeAus> I must confess I rarely use it
<ForgeAus> but I like to have it functional since it can be handy
<BluesKaj> yeah ScorpKing , I think i know what the saying is ...I think it begins with "never"  :)
<alinon> i've spend the passed hour trying to find an answer, this was my last resort
<ScorpKing> BluesKaj: i can pm it to you ;)
<alinon> *spent
<BluesKaj> sure
<ForgeAus> alinon is it a version specific thing?
<alinon> forgeaus: i'm not sure what you mean by that
<ForgeAus> either an earlier KDE or Kubuntu may still have it available but thats a little extreme a solution
<alinon> forgeaus: oh yeah i dunno, the 6+ versions i used had trouble using my mouse all together heh
<ForgeAus> I'm certain I've seen one in Edgy and probably Feisty too, as for Gutsy or the new one (That starts with H) I don't know...
<alinon> hardy heron haha
<ForgeAus> what kind of mouse you got?
<alinon> standard logitech wireless mouse
<ForgeAus> usb? ps2? microsoft? logiech? noname?
<ForgeAus> ok logitech wireless seems like it should be ok
<alinon> yeah, it's showing up when i do a command to list usb
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<Schuenemann> I converted the chm with libchm_bin, but it doesn't look like there's a HTML with the frames
<ForgeAus> sounds like just one of those things... I don't really know how to help you
<ForgeAus> Schuen did it have content before you converted it? lol
<alinon> little things like this is what keeps linux from hitting the main stream - because even the best distro's still can't keep the simple stuff simple haha
<Schuenemann> ForgeAus, what do you mean?
<ForgeAus> if it was an "empty" chm then of course theres going to be no (or blank) html in the frames
<alinon> thank you much for help forgeaus
<ForgeAus> but it sounds more likely that the conversion failed
<ForgeAus> I don't know much about libchm_bin
<Schuenemann> ForgeAus, I mean there isn't a file with the 2 frames, only the contents
<ForgeAus> what happens if you click a contents link?
<Schuenemann> it opens...
<ForgeAus> isn't that waht its supposed to do?
<ForgeAus> I'm confused
<Schuenemann> sigh...
<Schuenemann> heh
<ForgeAus> thats how chm's normally work
<Schuenemann> it's nice to have the indices in a frame to the left, don't you think?
<ForgeAus> you click an index link it shows you the corresponding content
<Schuenemann> you don't have any index
<ForgeAus> Schuen yeah it'd be nicer
<ForgeAus> but the conversion might not be smart enough to set it up in frames
<Schuenemann> too bad
<Schuenemann> it also generated a lot of non sense files
<ForgeAus> if you want taht it shouldn't be too difficult to make one from that HTML file
<Schuenemann> I guess so
<rysiek|pl> guys, is there a way to input a UNICODE char using Alt + NumPad?
<ForgeAus> just have a HTML editor copy the contents and link each heading
<ForgeAus> into respective frames
<ForgeAus> to much work tho uh?
<Schuenemann> a program can do that
<ForgeAus> in windows there is dunno about linux rys
<ForgeAus> heeh Schu a chm glossary would be interesting to convert :)
<rysiek|pl> ForgeAus: yeah, I know that on windoze it works
<ForgeAus> <wicked evil grin>
<BluesKaj> BBL , gotta reboot the router ...very slow today for some reason
<ScorpKing> Schuenemann: i'm sure i've used a converter for linux before. no idea what it's called though. will see if i can find it on google
<Schuenemann> ScorpKing, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-convert-chm-files-to-html-or-pdf-files.html
<Schuenemann> it's not exacly important though
<ScorpKing> hm.. will take a look anyway. need to convert a few files myself
<Schuenemann> how to add an entry to the bot?
<Schuenemann> nevermind
<rysiek|pl> ForgeAus: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alt_codes
<ScorpKing> Schuenemann: might be usefull - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=195457
<ScorpKing> lol. same thing. nvm
<Schuenemann> ScorpKing, yes heheh :-)
<ScorpKing> Schuenemann: thanks for that link btw :D
<fabio> posso chiedere aiuto?
<ARES> Hello, I have the following function http://pastebin.com/d7dc971eb to get the user input and enforce it's a number in the specified interval (0.255), now I wish to add the default choice, so this function must return char(-1) if user just hits ENTER. Any suggestions?
<ARES> Hello, I have the following function http://pastebin.com/d7dc971eb to get the user input and enforce it's a number in the specified interval (0.255), now I wish to add the default choice, so this function must return char(-1) if user just hits ENTER. Any suggestions?
<g2g591> ARES: best place for bash function help -> #bash
<fabio> ma è in inglese qui'
<fabio> ??
<ARES> g2g591, I'm not using any bash functions, lol
<SlimeyPete> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ru_> ARES: google for "advanced bash scripting"
<fabio> a ok
<ARES> ru_, lol, it's a C++ code you dumbass
<g2g591> ARES: try #CPP or #C++
<ru_> oops i misread your last line
<ARES> already there... Nobody helped me
<Daviey> ARES: Please don't call people _trying_ to help you a dumbass
<g2g591> ARES: most of us here don't know **** about functions, especially C++ ones
<Daviey> This could well be the reason you aren't recieving help in #c++
<unagi> i wouldnt respond to ARES anymore
<ru_> ARES: print out the value you get when you just press enter
<ru_> and then test for it
<BluesKaj> ARES, if you wan t to call ppl names and show your linux chops, then this isn't the room for you.
<ARES> I need a hint how to force cin to handle #13 (0x0a) as needed. The command I need to know tests whether enter was hit or not.
<Pici> ARES: You were already told to ask in ##c=
<Pici> ARES: You were already told to ask in ##c++ when you were in #ubuntu.
<Pici> It is an offtopic subject for this channel.
<ARES> But I understand you cannot believe nobody in ##c++ told me any suggestion...
<unagi> i can
<Pici> ARES: That doesnt mean its suddenly okay to ask here.
<ARES> THX anyway
<unagi> i wouldnt even respond to you
<g2g591> ARES: I can believe with your attitude
<BluesKaj> i guess that's why you haven't found an answer ...do you read the responses ?
<ARES> g2g591, I've never ever asked for something in c++, this is first-time I did
<anlauf> is this the german forum?
<llutz> !de | anlauf
<ubotu> anlauf: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<unagi> ............i dont even know what to make of that
<Daisuke_Ido> well, you could check your textbook, or you could email your professor for help.
<ARES> btw. have you compiled your kernel recently, g2g591 ?
<g2g591> ARES: yeah, so?
<Daisuke_Ido> we aren't doing your homework, ask in#c++ and improve your attitude around here
<ARES> g2g591, I'm just checking if you know what is it kernel, lol.
<unagi> i really hate this guy
<Pici> !offtopic | ARES
<ubotu> ARES: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<llutz> don't feed the troll
<SlimeyPete> ARES: stop being an arrogant geek, it's not becoming.
<SlimeyPete> anyway, /ignore
<ARES> I'm not arrogant, but you're extremely funny sometimes, like now.
<ARES> :-D :-D :-D
<Daisuke_Ido> !ops
<ubotu> ops is Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<Daisuke_Ido> this is ridiculous.
 * g2g591 would /callvote mute ARES if he was playing Tremulous
<ARES> stdin: Hi, can you please answer me two questions?
<unagi> !abuse
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nalioth> Daisuke_Ido: hi
<Daisuke_Ido> greets nalioth.  got a minor troll problem :)
<nalioth> let us be civil, please
<jpatrick> !guidelines > ARES
 * BluesKaj trolls for rainbow trout ...but this isn't the place :)
<Daisuke_Ido> aye
<ARES> I'm not a troll
 * unagi bites his lip
<nalioth> ARES: nobody has called any names. let us be civil
<ARES> you're right nalioth, excuse me please. I'm sorry for that I called a GUI who confused C++ code with BASH scripting a dumbass
<trappist> I don't think that counts as civility
<ru_> i didn't even look at your code. now go learn programming
<unagi> seemed like trolling to me
<trappist> or adherence to language guidelines
<ARES> ru_, go learn at least the difference between BASH and C++
<Pici> Stop.
<BluesKaj> heh, just goes to show when an immature 14yrold get's on mommy's pc , that a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing :)
<jpatrick> BluesKaj: I was 14 when I first /join-ed this channel :-/
<argos> hola ?
<jpatrick> !es | argos
<ubotu> argos: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<argos> algun latino por aqui ?
<BluesKaj> jpatrick, I'l bet you were somewhat more mature than this last individual tho :)
<Schuenemann> !genesis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about genesis - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jpatrick> !msgthebot > Schuenemann
<nyp4life> hello?
<fireb0x> howdy
 * g2g591 is here
<nyp4life> hey hows it goin
<nyp4life> is this room for support?
<enzo44> how can i automatically activate the num pad when X starts ?
<fireb0x> nyp4life: yes
<nyp4life> nice.. ok im having a few problems.. i have no audio in kubuntu 7.10
<fireb0x> ubotu: tell enzo44 about numlock
<jpatrick> !sound | nyp4life
<ubotu> nyp4life: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<enzo44> thanks fireb0x
<fireb0x> enzo44: no problem
<nyp4life> k sound was enabled.. looking at community site now.. one more question
<nyp4life> i have a problem with torrents..
<nyp4life> i tried using kbittorrent, deluge, and some others i found thru synaptics
<unagi> anyone know how to get an expresscard tv tuner to work with kubuntu?
<unagi> i prefer ktorrent nyp4life
<nyp4life> but after about 2-3 mins downloading, knetworkmanager kicks me off my wireless network
<nyp4life> no matter what client i use
<nyp4life> any ideas?
<unagi> dont use knetworkmanager?
<fireb0x> nyp4life: you sure it isn't your router settings?
<fumanchu> find some logs about that... why you get kicked off
<fireb0x> do you have a router that distributes bandwith?
<nyp4life> i have a router yes
<nyp4life> how do i get logs?
<fireb0x> nyp4life: what model?
<nyp4life> lol sorry but im COMPLETELY noob with linux
<fireb0x> no problem, what model router do you have?
<Mediapirate> whoooop  another linux noob hi 5 nyp4life
<nyp4life> linksys wrt54gp2 router and realtek rtl8187l wifi card
<nyp4life> lol yay noobs!! linux is fun but im getting frustrated when it dont go my way :P
<fireb0x> nyp4life: it will NEVER go your way. Simply because you want to keep learning... and more learning means more mistakes and things you don't know yet, which leads to problems, frustration, divorce, and subsequently murder.
<nyp4life> lol murder too?!?!
<Daisuke_Ido> fireb0x: the hans reiser story, tonight on TNT.
<fireb0x> nyp4life: thankfully you can apt-get install vicodin, which is helpful
<fireb0x> Daisuke_LOL
<fireb0x> Daisuke_Ido: LOL
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<unagi> anyone know how to get an expresscard tv tuner to work with kubuntu?
<fireb0x> ubotu: tell unagi about tv
<Schuenemann> what the? I'm trying to install build-essential via apt-get and it asks to me to insert the kubuntu cd? Why that?
<g2g591> Schuenemann: comment out the cd entry (add a # infront of it) in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<nyp4life> i tried vicodin and got:
<nyp4life> nyp4life@nyp4life-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install vicodin
<nyp4life> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<nyp4life> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Jack_Sparrow> nyp4life: shut down the other running package manager
<Schuenemann> nyp4life, you have adept open or something?
<fireb0x> LOL
<nyp4life> oops just noticed it on the other desktop
<fumanchu> nyp4life, you can use only one package manager at a time
<nyp4life> k now i got:
<nyp4life> nyp4life@nyp4life-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install vicodin
<nyp4life> Reading package lists... Done
<nyp4life> Building dependency tree
<nyp4life> Reading state information... Done
<nyp4life> E: Couldn't find package vicodin
<fireb0x> nyp4life: i was just kidding about vicodin, sorry lol, i dont think vicodin is a package
<nyp4life> nyp4life@nyp4life-desktop:~$
<fireb0x> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nyp4life> lmao yea it looked a little weird
<fireb0x> nyp4life: it was part of the murder anecdote
<nyp4life> figured
<mneptok> what is a "nyp?"
<Schuenemann> g2g591, I did that... then suddenly some updates appeared? ... linux-headers, linux-image, etc
<nyp4life> NewYorkPimp
<g2g591> Schuenemann: well, the stuff on the cd isn't all the latest version, bug fixes and stuff do happen
<Schuenemann> g2g591, what does that line mean?
<g2g591> Schuenemann: bug fixes are made after the cds are made too, those updates will download the newer fixed versions
<Schuenemann> g2g591, I'm wondering why they appeared after I removed the line and did apt-get update
<Giardo> hey someone can help me with the warrock installation (i'm italian)? :D
<g2g591> Schuenemann: i don't know, i think apt be overtly in love with using cds
<Daisuke_Ido> fireb0x: nicotine is an actual package
<Schuenemann> =/
<g2g591> Giardo: there is a kubuntu- (italy's country code) channel if english isn't your best language
<fireb0x> Daisuke_Ido: lol, apt-get inhale nicotine
<nyp4life> ok i got an audio pack from realtek website and the readme just says to run ./install so i did
<nyp4life> got this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54737/
<Giardo> i know g2g591 but no one can help me :D can you help me? i can't change the resolution of the screen when i open the game...
<g2g591> nyp4life: sudo ./install
<g2g591> Giardo: never played it actually...
<nyp4life> does it matter that i was already in 'su'?
<Giardo> but i can run and installl it!
<Giardo> but i can't change the resolution!
<g2g591> nyp4life: was there a # sign instead of a $ sign?
<Schuenemann> nyp4life, sudo is just for that command
<nyp4life> k
<g2g591> Giardo: is the resolution out of game fine? or is it just in game?
<g2g591> nyp4life: you su'ed to yourself
<Giardo> just in the game
<g2g591> nyp4life: you have to use sudo ./install
<Giardo> when i use kubuntu normally is ok
<g2g591> Giardo: well, i have no idea how to change resolution in that game
<Giardo> but when i start warrock it's a mess
 * g2g591 knows nothing about warrock
<nyp4life> same thing: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54738/
<g2g591> nyp4life:  no, its slightly different , sudo apt-get install build-essential then try it
<fireb0x> nyp4life: have you installed build-essentials?
<nyp4life> nope.. will do
<fireb0x> nyp4life: what g2g591 said
<Giardo> thanks a lot
<Giardo> bye!
<Schuenemann> do I need sudo to run ./configure?
<kaminix^> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gutsy-backports/+bug/187374 Doesn't that last comment mean it should be backported by now?
<g2g591> Schuenemann: no, but you will for make install
<Schuenemann> g2g591, it says access denied
<g2g591> Schuenemann: thats an indication to use sudo then
<g2g591> kaminix^: the status at the top of the page means its not, yet, but will be
<Schuenemann> g2g591, is it sudo sh ./configure?
<kaminix^> g2g591: Anyway to know around when?
<g2g591> kaminix^: nope, not that i know
<g2g591> Schuenemann: you can just do sudo ./configure
<Schuenemann> g2g591, it says command not found
<g2g591> Schuenemann: have you cd'ed into the directory with the configure script
<Odd-rationale> How do I make kword the default word processor instead of OOwriter?
<Jack_Sparrow> flash is in -proposed right now
<Schuenemann> g2g591, I'm there...
<g2g591> Schuenemann: are you sure??
<g2g591> Odd-rationale: uninstall openoffice
<Odd-rationale> g2g591: Thanks a lot...
<Schuenemann> g2g591, of course... I'm not that dumb. And besides, it outputted permission denied without sudo.... it wouldn't if it didn't exist :-)
<g2g591> Schuenemann: try sudo -i , then going to the directory and doing the configure and stuff
<Firefishe> does Gutsy come with kde 4?>
<g2g591> Firefishe: of course not
<Odd-rationale> g2g591: Actually, I have considered that. But there has to be a better way.
<g2g591> Firefishe: there is an option to go and install it after you install, but
<Firefishe> g2g591: k.  I see, though, that it does come with Dolphin as a file manager?
<g2g591> Firefishe: it comes with the kde 3x version of Dolphin
<Schuenemann> g2g591, file or directory non-existent
<Firefishe> g2g591: I was just kind of wondering...why?
<nyp4life> k i tried again after installing build-essentials.. still no go
<g2g591> Schuenemann: run ls to make sure it is there
<Firefishe> Why eliminate konqueror as the standard kde file manager?
<nyp4life> I WANT AUDIO!! lol
<Schuenemann> g2g591, ls (after sudo -i) has nothing!
<g2g591> Firefishe: you can make konqueror default easily after you install
<g2g591> Schuenemann: you need to cd in to the directory again after you sudo -i
<Firefishe> g2g591: I mean, the icon view command didn't even allow me to sort by type or kind
<Schuenemann> g2g591, oh, I didn't realize it changed the directory. Anyway, I still get permission denied
<Schuenemann> weird... and the prompt has ther sharp sign #
<mneptok> Schuenemann: ls -la (do you see a configure command?)
<g2g591> Schuenemann: try chmod +x configure
<nyp4life> i tried amd64 and couldn't get things to work.. now im on i386, thinking it will be better.. still cant get things to work :(
<Schuenemann> -rw-r--r-- 1 otto otto 171446 2004-05-22 09:02 configure
<Schuenemann> there is no 'x'
<g2g591> Schuenemann: try chmod +x configure then
<mneptok> Schuenemann: chmod +x configure
<Schuenemann> ok, now it's purple
<mneptok> ./configure
<Schuenemann> it says 'invalid interpreter'
<mneptok> bash ./configure
<g2g591> Schuenemann: try sh ./configure then
<mneptok> g2g591: the fact he's using sh is the problem ;)
<Schuenemann> 'bash ./configure' says there is an error on line 19?
<Schuenemann> syntax error next to unexpected symbol: elif
<mneptok> Schuenemann: then the confogure script is broken in some way. talk a developer about it.
<Schuenemann> sigh
<g2g591> Schuenemann: id say you have a wierd program
<Schuenemann> I think my system is broken
<g2g591> Schuenemann: what program is that anyway?
<Schuenemann> it's gens (genesis emulator)
<mneptok> Sega Genesis?
<Schuenemann> yes, aka mega drive
<mneptok> sudo apt-get install dgen
<Schuenemann> dgen has no front end
<Schuenemann> or it does?
<Schuenemann> `elif test -n "${BASH_VERSION+set}" && (set -o posix) >/de'/null 2>&1; then
<werner> greets
<mrdlouisd> im trying to install a live dvd to my 4 gig pen drive, is there anyway of installing it? Or must i get a copy of a livecd? if so could i save that livecd to the pen drive i want to install to?
<Daisuke_Ido> !persistant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about persistant - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hemanathan_hi> hi
<hemanathan_hi> hi sir
<hemanathan_hi> i need a help for browsing through konqueror
<hemanathan_hi> is anyone there to help me
<hemanathan> hi sir
<BluesKaj> what is the problem , hemanathan?
<hemanathan> i can't browse internet through konqueror i get an error mesage
<hemanathan> now i'm using kubuntu konversation application but i couldn't browse
<hemanathan> even i could download updates from kubuntu website
<jereme> hemanathan: sounds like you have proxy or firewall issues.  what was the error konqueror gave you?
<BluesKaj> hemanathan, were you able to browse previously ?
<D4RIO> Men, i've upgraded from dapper to gutsy using dist-upgrade, but I've this problem:
<D4RIO> E: Couldn't configure pre-depend python-central for python-apt, probably a dependency cycle.
<D4RIO> can you tell me how to fix..?
<Daisuke_Ido> you went *straight* from dapper to gutsy?
<hemanathan> An error occurred while loading http://google.com/:
<hemanathan> Could not connect to host http://google.com/.
<hemanathan> these are error messages that i get
<jereme> hemanathan: can you ping google.com from a terminal?
<BluesKaj> err D4RIO , it's not adviseable to upgrade frpm dapper directly to gutsy
<maroo> hello, is there a way to restrict memory usage of applications? i tried settings /etc/security/limits.conf memlock/rss/data but that does not seem to have any effect
<BluesKaj> unless it's a clean install, D4RIO
<hemanathan> anyone help me ya
<D4RIO> BluesKaj: And what can i do now?
<|Dreams|> is there any way to completely reset the network settings to factory without reinstalling kubuntu?
<hemanathan> yes i could ping google from terminal i could even download kubuntu updates but i can't browse
<BluesKaj> D4RIO, sorry , that's beyond my expertise
<ScorpKing> hemanathan: how do you connect to the internet? dialup?
<D4RIO> ops
<D4RIO> I've a big problem here...
<D4RIO> houston!!
<hemanathan> scorpking : yes dial up only
<BluesKaj> hemanathan, open konqueror /settings/configure view profile /click on web browsing , save , then close konqueror , try browsing again
<ScorpKing> hemanathan: and do you use you local network?
<ScorpKing> BluesKaj: it's knetworkmanager not setting a default gateway because eth0 is down
<hemanathan> blueskaj: i tried by saving profile but then i couldn't
<jussi01> D4RIO: how did you upgrade? directly form dapper- gutsy? or via feisty
<D4RIO> dapper gutsy
<hemanathan> scorpking: no i don;t use
<jussi01> D4RIO: then you have likely broken something, as the correct upgrade path is only 1 release at a time.
<ScorpKing> hemanathan: ok. close knetworkmanager and try again
<BluesKaj> ScorpKing, he's able to ping google ..dialup must be connected
<hemanathan> scorpking: how to close knetworkmanager i;m new to linux
<ScorpKing> BluesKaj: i use dialup and have the same problem. it took me weeks to figure out
<ScorpKing> hemanathan: right click on the network icon in the system tray and select quit
<D4RIO> if i do a dist-upgrade to feisty now... can I resolve my broken packages?
<BluesKaj> ok ScorpKing , "dialupking" it is :)
<hemanathan> scorpking: yes it's working thank you very much
<ScorpKing> BluesKaj: the problem is that knetworkmanager does not support dialup. there are patches available
<hemanathan> scorpking: i've many doubts regarding linux can you help me
<ScorpKing> hemanathan: i can try
<BluesKaj> D4RIO, dapper>edgy>feisty>gutsy
<g2g591> D4RIO: but because you already skiped, i think you're pretty screwed
<hemanathan> when i start kppp and connect it shows as connected at 2 what it means
<hemanathan> scorpking: when i start kppp and connect it shows as connected at 2 what it means
<D4RIO> oh yes
<ScorpKing> hemanathan: 2 what? i don't use kppp btw. what modem do you have?
<D4RIO> edgy too
<hemanathan> scorpking: i'm connecting dial up using mobile through bluetooth
<ScorpKing> hemanathan: oh ok. not sure what that means. i use a usb cable. it seems to be faster
<hemanathan> scorpking: here in india rural i could get only maximum of 40 kilo bits per sec
<miladen> Ey does any1 know where my drive_c is located?
<viermaalj> ~/.wine
<D4RIO> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<miladen> viermaalj doesnt work
<ScorpKing> hemanathan: yeah that's slow
<g2g591> miladen: in wine ? or what
<miladen> yes
<BluesKaj> miladen, system menu/storage media
<hemanathan> scorpking : how much do you get
<miladen> BluesKaj i dont have one of those
<g2g591> miladen: you're wine drive c is in ~/.wine/drive_c
<g2g591> your*
<hemanathan> scorpking: here we are using 2.5 g network thats why no edge nor 3g
<D4RIO> Oh no! i've to re-re-re-re-re-reinstall my system! . . . XDXDXD
<viermaalj> miladen, /home/miladen/.wine/drive_c
<g2g591> D4RIO: or you could jsut download a gutsy cd
<kreib> is it possible to install xp on an extended partition?
<ScorpKing> hemanathan: sometimes 375KB/s download on 3g
<miladen> oh ok
<hemanathan> scorpking: fine
<D4RIO> I've feisty but ...
<hemanathan> scorpking: may i know your mail id for contact so that i can contact through mails if any doubt
<ScorpKing> hemanathan: see your private msg
<BluesKaj> kreib, no it has to be NTFS
<D4RIO> it does'nt boot
<D4RIO> I've 256 mb of RAM
<BluesKaj> kreib, a seperate logical partition
<D4RIO> can I get an alternate-install cd
<D4RIO> ?
<ScorpKing> yes
<ScorpKing> D4RIO: the alternate will install with 256mb ram but xubuntu runs a lot faster
<g2g591> D4RIO: alternate-install just has a text (dos-ish) installer (not the whole "live" environment)
<D4RIO> I know ¬¬
<D4RIO> I've installed a lot of systems in text mode
<D4RIO> but never upgraded one
<hemanathan> scorpking: i;ve done something what is that
<miladen> crap even with wine Portrait professional fucks up
<jussi01> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<miladen> im sorry
<miladen> excuse me people :(
<jussi01> miladen: what does portrait do?
<BluesKaj> miladen have you tried gimpshop
<kreib> BluesKaj; thx. if I create a new logical partition, I can make it ntfs?
<miladen> retouches facial pictures for you
<BluesKaj> kreib, yes
<miladen> BluesKaj yeah but hate it, ive installed photoshop, but Portrait professional does it like in 4 clicks :)
<kreib> ok, but it will insall to the MRB I guess, and I can't boot to kubuntu no more?
<BluesKaj> kreib , create the NTFS partition in front of the ext/linux ... it'll be easier for you
<Drekky> hello
<kreib> yeah, I know. but the ext/linux is already there
<BluesKaj> kreib, you don't have to overwrite kubuntu to do it
<miladen> is there other apps than wine thats runs wintendo apps better?
<kreib> ok. thx
<BluesKaj> kreib, what partition editor are you using ?
<g2g591> miladen: nope, wine is the best we have, but it will improve, then will start sucking again after the changes windows 7 brings
<kreib> None, just manually, why?
<miladen> windows 7?
<g2g591> miladen: the version after vista
<miladen> where can i read about windows 7?
<maroo> miladen: not really, there is crossover office and cedega that have a couple of improvements over the normal wine but both are commercial
<BluesKaj> kreib, manually, are you in kubuntu ?
<kreib> yes
<jussi01> !windows | miladen
<ubotu> miladen: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<g2g591> miladen: theres some rumors and stuff on zdnet
<miladen> ok
<sporkin_a> so anyone in here know how to get the speakers on a toshiba tecra a8 to work
<BluesKaj> kreib, how are you editing the partitions ?
<g2g591> BluesKaj: im guessing fdisk
<kreib> directly from the windows install cd
<BluesKaj> oooh...
<kreib> when installing
<BluesKaj> not a good idea , kreib
<kreib> why?
<BluesKaj> it won't see ext/linux
<fireb0x> alright, im in KDE 4, and I accidentally deleted the part of my task bar where open programs reside, anyone know how to get this back?
<kreib> tried gparted once, but wasn't impressed
<g2g591> kreib: qtparted ?
<kreib> no it won't. but it will se the partitions, thats all you need
<miladen> does whotoshop have a channel?
<BluesKaj> gparted is excellent , it'll save your existing ext/linux and make a windows partition if you shrink the ext / linux one
<g2g591> miladen: cs 1 /cs 2 work good with wine, not things later
<kreib> perhaps it was qtparted, don't remeber
<g2g591> kreib: gparted is pretty good, qtparted sorta sucks
<nuno> !shockwave
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<BluesKaj> gparted is a live bootable cd that you download and burn , run it as a live cd and you can do what is needed
<kreib> ok. thx , perhaps ill give it another try
<BluesKaj> !Gparted | kreib
<ubotu> kreib: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<_prefect> as a C/C++ programmer, I must say I find the use of an exclamation mark in this place highly confusing ;)
<BluesKaj> _prefect, it's the botscript prompter
<adam_> Is there anything like Adobe Pagemaker for us to use?  I have openoffice...
<ScorpKing> nite guys.
<miladen> does shotoshop have a channel here in IRC?
<_prefect> BluesKaj: I know, and it is logical and everything - so not saying that it's bad or anything. It just caused me to pause for a second - kind of a stumble of the mind ;)
<jussi01> adam_: what is pagemaker for?
<BluesKaj> miladen, i'm sure there's aphotoshop room some where , but dunno about this server
<adam_> It lets you arrange/draw/write lines, separators, text, collumns... Think an app for making pamphlets 8)
<adam_> jussi01: ^^
<jussi01> !info scribus | adam_
<hemanathan> k  guys bye
<ubotu> adam_: scribus (source: scribus): Open Source Desktop Page Layout - developmental branch. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.3.9.dfsg-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 8968 kB, installed size 26232 kB
<chowner> ey , there is a problem with the updates, how do you apt-get clean from the GUI?
<adam_> jussi01: That should do, thank you!
<chowner> I selected YES and it crashes
<chowner> er , apt-get check
<chowner> not clean , lol
<chowner> no ! all my pkgs, hehe
<chowner> ok, where do I ask questions / about Adept?
<nuno> !msn
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) is supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !gaim
<chowner> !adept
<nuno> nice
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<nuno> this bot is excellent
<chowner> https , ?
<nuno> Yeah
<adam_> I have the nvidia drivers installed, but even simple desktop effects are slow (even resizing and such); and I have a 6800 Ultra!  Any thoughts/known things i might have overlooked?
<jussi01> adam_: how did you enable them?
<nuno> !ragnarok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ragnarok - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nuno> Anyone knows how can i play ragnarok in kubuntu?
<adam_> jussi01: I used envy...  I do get the nvidia logo, too, before the splash screen
<jussi01> !envy | adam_
<ubotu> adam_: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<jussi01> adam_: not a good idea.
<trappist> adam_: there's a bugfix kernel package, just came out today, that's supposed to fix an nvidia memory leak
<enzo> i'de like to launch firefox, which command should i launch ?
<adam_> jussi01: Oh yeah?  I actually used envy because I was having the same issue with the restricted drivers...  Then I had a massive failure trying to use the binary on NVidia's site, so I tried envy and it seems to be restored to the point that it was at before I started fooling with it, hehe
<trappist> enzo: firefox
<adam_> trappist: Oh nice!  How do I install that?  Just with aptitude, I presume?  Do you know the name of the package?
<chowner> apt-get install firefox
<chowner> lol
<nuno> sudo
<nuno> xD
 * chowner gonna go rape the konsole now
<chowner> oops
<chowner> yea
<chowner> sudo
<chowner> sudo apt-get install firefox
<chowner> WHEEE
<nuno> sudo apt-get install firefox
<nuno> xD
<enzo> thanks trappist
<jussi01> !enter | chowner
<ubotu> chowner: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<enzo> FF 3 is stable enough or not ?
<chowner> yeah Im gonna punctuate my terminal . ciao!
<trappist> adam_: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade - make sure you have the security repo enabled in your sources.list
<adam_> trappist: Doesn't dist-upgrade upgrade me from Gutsy to... well, gutsy?  I remember seeing somewhere, too, that a distro upgrade will kill my envy install, hehe
<trappist> adam_: if you upgrade your kernel and you're using envy drivers, yeah, you'll need to rerun envy
<shingoki> yeah why does everyone always put dist-upgrade in instructions, does it actually do anything useful?
<Odd-rationale> Where is the character map so that I can inpuut special characters?
<trappist> shingoki: some packages won't get upgraded with a regular ole upgrade.  I think kernel is one of them.
<adam_> trappist: Okay.  This would be a good time to revert to the restricted driver instead 8)  Getting the update now, thanks!  Where do you hear news like that?  I never would have known there was an update available...
<shingoki> trappist: ah that's useful, I hate upgrading kernel :)
<trappist> adam_: this time I heard it from a guy I work with who just spent his whole weekend doing research and tweaking his new ubuntu install
<nuno> How can i install KDE 4 on gutsy? is it possible?
<adam_> trappist: Ooh, gotcha.  Methinks I'm gonna go find a good ubuntu news rss feed
<adam_> nuno: It is, I'm doing it
<vlt> Hello. I have an IBM Laptop running Ubuntu 7.10 with a cdrom drive in a docking station. Sometimes when connecting the laptop to the station the cdrom is recognized and I can access it, sometimes it's not -- and rebooting is the only way I know to enable it. Any idea how to access the drive w/o rebooting?
<adam_> nuno: Check out kubuntu.org, on the front page they have simple instructions
<nuno> adam_: Okay
<jpatrick> !kde4 > nuno
<trappist> adam_: well what I heard about this morning was an upstream change in linux, then I saw there was an update to the ubuntu kernel, looked in the git tree and saw that it fixes this issue
<nuno> A package?!
<shingoki> trappist: Which hardware are you having trouble with?
<trappist> shingoki: I'm not having any trouble :)  I'm just trying to help
<adam_> Upstream change?  As in, debian?  And I presume a git tree is, like, a change log?
<nuno> Hm... and is KDE4 compatible with Compiz Fusion?
<shingoki> trappist: ah ok :) Then which hardware is someone else having trouble with? ;)
<trappist> adam_: upstream as in kernel.org, and the git tree is the source repository ubuntu's using for kernel source
<trappist> shingoki: nvidia card
<Odd-rationale> nuno: Yes.
<nuno> <_ Nice
<shingoki> trappist: ah right. Proprietary driver all the way!
<Odd-rationale> nuno: In fact, they plan to make it easier to enable compiz. Something similar to ubuntu's
<lanzelloth> quick question: how do i add/remove things from the bar at the bottom
<adam_> nuno: In my first install I had CF running when I started KDE4 for the first time.  It didn't last very long, only because I wanted to see the pure KDE4... But I didn't have any apparent problems for that first couple hours...
<lanzelloth> i removed my window switcher
<jussi01> lanzelloth: right click - add to panel
<g2g591> #kubuntu-kde4
<lanzelloth> jussi01:  that doesn't work (i'm in kde4)
<adam_> lanzelloth: I presume you're using kde4? Other wise it would be intued how to achieve that 8) #kubuntu-kde4 ... But, click on add widget, and drag and drop the task manager or whatnot into the tile bar
<Odd-rationale> nuno: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3224
<jussi01> lanzelloth: ok, kde4 support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Odd-rationale> How do I input special characters?
<lanzelloth> adam_: thx
<enzo> i'm using french mirror of ubuntu.com: fr.archive.ubuntu.com, but it's lagging a lot, is it normal ?
<adam_> lanzelloth: any time!
<lanzelloth> adam_: how do you move the bar to the left (vertical)?
<nuno> Well... Hardy comes with kde4 right?
<jussi01> lanzelloth: please make sure you ask kde4 questions in #kubuntu-kde4
<g2g591> nuno: Hardy will have a kde4 release AND a kde 3 release
<KaSho> holas
<KaSho> he
<KaSho> anybody here
<jussi01> yes
<jpatrick> !es | KaSho
<ubotu> KaSho: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<KaSho> anybody can download in thi url ftp.digium.com/pub/asterisk/
 * g2g591 is able to understand ubotu's spanish message (almost completely)
<jpatrick> g2g591: /join #kubuntu-es then ;)
<KaSho> jeje
<KaSho> ok
<g2g591> im only half way done with Spanish 2
<g2g591> Kasho i get cannot connect to host on that url
<Squee__x> hey O.o
<g2g591> jpatrick: once i get into spanish 3 for a while, then i think ill be able to understand them, better
<peaches> what do i need to get a webcam working besides the kernel driver being loaded?
<ahmos> Hi, I have a problem with xsensors..can anybody help me plz?
<tekteen> !ask | ahmos
<ubotu> ahmos: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ahmos> ok ,when I open it i have a blank window
<ahmos> I tried sensors-detect but noway
<jussi01> !sensors | ahmos
<ubotu> ahmos: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<ahmos> sorry,but i've installed lm-sensors..so where i can find it's source?!
<sub[t]rnl> ahmos➜ the source code for the application?
<niss_> any news of truecrypt gui for kubuntu
<BluesKaj> ahmos,why not try ksensors in adept
<ahmos> I tried it but the same problem
<sub[t]rnl> ahmos➜ sudo apt-get source lmarbles?
<sub[t]rnl> err, lm-sensors
<g2g591> err sub[t]rnl you don't need sudo to download the source
<ahmos> I've typed your code sub
<jussi01> sub[t]rnl: shouldnt need the sudo there
<sub[t]rnl> righto
<jussi01> sub[t]rnl: in fact the sudo may mees up perms onthe source you downloaded
<sub[t]rnl> ahmos➜ if thats what your wanting.  If your just wanting to list the contents of the package, use dpkg -L
<sub[t]rnl> jussi01➜ not messed up, but yeah, it changes them to root
<hasan> aaaaa
<ahmos> it is not what i'm waiting but I try any code i see now :D
<ubuntu> alguem do brasil por aqui:?
<jussi01> hasan: can we help?
<jussi01> !br | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ahmos> how i can do this..
<ahmos> Install the following packages lm-sensors (see InstallingSoftware).
<ahmos> Run the mkdev.sh script in the lm-sensors source. It is extracted below:
<ahmos> Copy the script file below to a text editor and save it to a file named mkdev.sh.
<ahmos> i've installed the package
<ahmos> so where to run mkhdev.sh?
<sub[t]rnl> save the script to a file, mkdev.sh.  Then chmod u+x mkdev.sh && ./mkdev.sh
<sub[t]rnl> or 	sh mkdev.sh
<ahmos> let's see
<sub[t]rnl> came in kind of late, whats wrong with the package in the repo's anywho?
<nuno> Which one is better to use as MSN? Kopete or aMSN?
<sub[t]rnl> !best > nuno
<nuno> Lol
<nuno> Thanks...
<Flare183> !lol > nuno
<tekteen> I like pidgin the best. then kopete. kopete is the "official" im
<ubuntu_> italy
<jussi01> !it | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jussi01> gah
<bitmonster> can anyone help me to configure my ati radeon 7500 mobile for dual head usage?
<jussi01> bitmonster: running the fglrx driver?
<kubuntu-it> italy language
<jussi01> !it | kubuntu-it
<ubotu> kubuntu-it: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ahmos> I can't do this step Then, run /etc/init.d/module-init-tools..so how?
<bitmonster> jussi01: does not work :-(
<kubuntu-it> e come si fa?
<Flare183> !it > kubuntu-it
<Goop2> is there a kopete plugin to block a contact?
<kubuntu-it> it
<bitmonster> jussi01: do you have another idea?
<Goop2> preferably something with a big panic button for satisfaction?
<bitmonster> jussi01: completely disparate :-(
<jussi01> bitmonster: wait a sec
<reagleBRKLN> i'm using Kubuntu 7.10 with KDE 3.5.8, I can't see the non-ascii characters on this page for example properly (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phonetic_transcription). Am I missing a package?
<mefisto__> I'm trying to figure out where kdm (login screen) gets its screen resolution from. From what I've read, this should be set in xorg.conf. I've removed every res except 1280x1024 in xorg.conf, but kdm still displays at 1024x768
<enry> hello
<nekomimi> hello world
<nekomimi> ...
<jussi01> mefisto__: try removing the "virtual" line
<mefisto__> jussi01: still the same
<mefisto__> the odd thing is that if I log out, kdm displays in 1280x1024 (what I want on startup)
<cWolfe>  ROLLCALL - [square] _aib _igloo_ _max_ _prefect aaroncampbell Absurdo adam_ adi_ adm Admiral_Chicago adz21c afiestas Agrajag` agruman albertmk anabelle AndrewB andyt antixpaul applehypnosis aprov01 Aranel ArTo aRyn astan Authority awen_ axel aziz barthus bascule basti Bayko besonen_mobile bfrog billybobo231 biovore bipolar bitmonster blackflag blizzzek Blowfish blubb BluesKaj bmk789 bomber boubbin brendonw c1|freaky capiira Carnage
<cWolfe> \ Cavallito chalcedony ChaosMachine cox377 cpk1 crabstic crackhead_25_ crimsun crweb Cueball|Laptop cva cWolfe Czessi d3ce1t dabujo_ Daisuke_Ido Daisuke_Laptop dak danopia davidcam Daviey dcorbin_work DeadJones deci deprecated desti dewitt dex djdarkman Doctor_Nick dominant dopez Dragnslcr Dragonath Dresken DrUnKnMuNkY dthacker effie_jayx ekrengel emonkey enry enzo ercan_ erov espacious_ estseis Evil_DuDe Extrapan100 fdoving fedor_
<cWolfe> felipe fignew firephoto Flare183 flatface flokuehn ForgeAus frank23 freakyy freqmod_nx fumanchu g2g591 galathalion gangien gene genii gladier gnetmax Goop2 grandi Greenery Greeny_ grul gt GTM guest guest_ guest__ Gunirus hagabaka hansen hanzz_ harmental hasan Hc\\ hcbox Hirvinen hoisn holycow Hoyt humor hydrogen ibou icewaterman igno inaety__ iNiku_ internat85 IRSeekBot J4t jackster jalbert jessy_james jhutchins jhutchins_wk jimmy51
<Flare183> wtf
<Flare183> sorry
<Gunirus> **!R7§$7*E*
<jussi01> !abrn cWolfe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abrn cwolfe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * bmk789 smells the banhammer coming
<jackster> wha?
<Flare183> yeah
<Flare183> yeap*
<genii> Likely some bot
<bitmonster> do you have an idea what's wrong with this xorg.conf file: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/34241/
<bitmonster> if i uncomment the commented paragraphs, xserver only starts with low resolution
<g2g591> bitmonster: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bitmonster> with the uncommented paragraphs?
<Daisuke_Ido> little multimonitor fun-ness
<g2g591> bitmonster: it doesn't matter, (i dont think)
<Daisuke_Ido> i think i'll stay away from that one, i never could get it working properly
<nekomimi> Long live IRC
<genii> There seems to be a few syntax errors in it. But I feel like Daisuke_Ido and don't care to mess with it
<mefisto__> bitmonster: line 61 looks like there's a " (quote) missing
<bitmonster> mefisto__: line 61 is commented as well
<vlt> Hello. I have an IBM Laptop running Ubuntu 7.10 with a cdrom drive in a docking station. Sometimes when connecting the laptop to the station the cdrom is recognized and I can access it, sometimes it's not -- and rebooting is the only way I know to enable it. Any idea how to access the drive w/o rebooting?
<genii> Should there be sub entries of       Screen 0          under the videocard stanza for instance? (line 69)
<nekomimi> I have installed guarddog, and set up the rules. But i can't get smtp to work any ideas ?
<mefisto__> bitmonster: you said if you uncomment you get low res.
<bitmonster> ah I see .. I only uncomment the last paragraphs (2nd screen etc)
<tekteen> nekomimi: when I tried to install gdog my computer would not allow anyone but root to get to the inster net :-)
<nekomimi> Ok
<nekomimi> but everythig is working fine but the smtp...(SAD)
<accursed> heloo
<tekteen> hi
<accursed> hihi
<accursed> Chłopacy?
<nekomimi> hihi?
<jeisma> I just downloaded the tar.gz file for flash from adobe onto kubuntu
<jeisma> how do i untar and install flash?
<tekteen> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<jeisma> If a download stalls, how do you resume it?
<bitmonster> mefisto__: do you have other ideas?
<nekomimi> jeisma: what program are you using
<nekomimi> ?
<jeisma> nekomimi Im just downloading something from a website
<jeisma> nekomimii no particular program I think, just whatever is standard when you download from a link? i'm not sure
<mefisto__> bitmonster: I would save what you have under different name, then try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" to create a new xorg.conf. maybe comparing the old with the new will tell you something
<nekomimi> jeisma firefox kget ?
<mefisto__> bitmonster: I'm no expert with configuring xserver, I'm having my own probs with it atm
<jeisma> nekomimi get firefox you mean? i just tried to through adept but it said something about there may be a break in packages and it stopped..
<jpatrick> 2
<nekomimi> jeisma kget is a download manager for kde
<bitmonster> mefisto__: ok, thank you anyway
<nekomimi> jeisma or are you just useing konqerior ?
<jeisma> nekomimi im just using konqueror cause i can't get firefox for some reason
<jeisma> im trying to get into adept again and its giving me this message
<jeisma> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude).
<jeisma> how do i fix this?
<jeisma> when i click yes, adept crashes
<nekomimi> jeisma open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install firefox if you are using ubuntu based
<bitmonster> mefisto__: now it only has one screen left (despite the uncommented lines)
<jeisma> im using kubuntu
<nekomimi> jeisma sudo apt-get install firefox
<nekomimi> test i think i will work
<jussi01> !adeptfix | jeisma
<ubotu> jeisma: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<nekomimi> ok
<nyp4life> hey all
<jeisma> dpkg: error processing gconf2-common (--configure):
<jeisma>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<jeisma>  reinstall it before attempting configuration.
<jeisma> what should i do about that nekomimi
<nyp4life> can anybody help me with a wifi issue? or maybe its a torrent issue?
<nyp4life> every time i use a torrent client (currently ktorrent) i get kicked off my wireless network after about 2-3 mins
<nekomimi> nyp4life: ok
<nekomimi> i don't know
<nyp4life> same happened with deluge n some others from adept
<nyp4life> when im not using a client the connection is fine
<nyp4life> ..is this a normal problem?
<nekomimi> nyp4life: its problebly not the client thats wrong
<nyp4life> yea i dont think its client-specific either
<khelll> is there a visual tool to zip/unzip files?
<nekomimi> nyp4life: you are using a wireless router does it have a config thats reject the torrent protocol
<nekomimi> khell ARK
<mefisto__> nyp4life: try changing the port ktorrent uses to a higher number. (just guessing your isp might be blocking commonly used ports)
<nekomimi> nyp4life:  yeah thats right
<nyp4life> how do i check that? i changed the port to 50055 already thinking it would work
<nekomimi> khelll sudo apt-get install ark
<nekomimi> its good
<khelll> yes thanks
<nyp4life> i was using utorrent on winxp just fine
<nyp4life> and firefox works perfectly here in kubuntu when im not dl/ul torrents
<jussi01> If I install a -docs package, where do the docs go?
<stdin> jussi01: usually in /usr/share/docs, but dpkg -L would tell you
<nyp4life> i dont think i can make a full transition to linux if i cant get this figured out.. :(
<g2g591> nyp4life: try installing utorrent in wine
<shoken> bonsoir
<mefisto__> nyp4life: is ktorrent using the same port no. as utorrent in windows?
<nyp4life> ive heard wine is buggy.. ill do that if there's no other solution but is there any other way
<shoken> des francais ici ?
<g2g591> nyp4life: utorrent works fine in wine, wine doesn't do well with other apps
<nyp4life> yea should i try a different port?
<stdin> !fr | shoken
<ubotu> shoken: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mefisto__> nyp4life: no, if that port works in utorrent/windows, it should work in ktorrent
<nyp4life> hmm.. i think im gonna try utorrent with wine n come back if it kicks me off again..
<nyp4life> thanks guys
<axel> Hello! I got a question about kdesvn. I can't checkout a repository into a working copy. The repository was created as follows: File > Subversion-Admin > Create and open a new repository. As location I selected a local folder. That seemed to work. Now I want to checkout this repository into a local folder using: Subversion > Common > Checkout of a repository. This does not work. Although I've chosen the right directories for repository and working
<axel> directory. There is an error message saying that the repository was not a working copy. If I switch the two directories there is another error message saying that the working copy is not a working copy.
<axel> add: If I try to open the working directory using File > Open there is an error message saying that the project archive can not be opened. So I checked the rights of this directory but the user I am working with can read and write the directora and in addition it is the owner of it.
<nyp4life> while i wait for wine.. im also having audio problems.. as in NO audio whatsoever
<mefisto__> nyp4life: new install?
<nyp4life> yes
<BluesKaj> !sound | nyp4life
<ubotu> nyp4life: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<adam_> !ac97
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ac97 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mefisto__> nyp4life: there's a "test sound" button in system settings too. You should hear something if it's working
<sourcemaker> are there openoffice specialists here?
<axel> sourcemaker: I'm not really a specialist but I can try to help you
<sourcemaker> axel: I have a lot of documentations... and I will convert them to pdf via command line...
<adz21c> axel: have u started the subversion server and connecting to that?
<sourcemaker> open document => update All => convert to PDF?
<sourcemaker> I did'nt find a working macro
<axel> sourcemaker: Please stay on. I'm searching in the man-pages.
<sourcemaker> axel: thank you
<ibou> is there a way with konsole or adept to look for useless packages ?
<sourcemaker> ibou: there is a autoclean paramter
<g2g591> ibou: thats autoremove
<g2g591> ibou: but autoclean removes outdated packages from your cache (they take up space and are useless)
<mefisto__> they are not useless if you want to reinstall a package you've removed
<g2g591> mefisto__: but the also have old versions too
<mefisto__> ditto
<ibou> sourcemaker: autoclean in  konsole or adpt ?
<mefisto__> sudo apt-get autoclean
<axel> sourcemaker: there is -pt. It prints an document on a printer. If you choose the pdf-Printer of kde this could work. I don't know it, as I have not tried it before.
<ibou> mefisto same with aptitude ?
<enry> goodbye!
<axel> adz21c: As far as I know kdesvn does it automatically. (starting the svn-server)
<axel> adz21c: or am I wrong?
<mefisto__> ibou: I think so. "aptitude --help" should show you the options available
<adz21c> axel: i couldn't say, but kdesvn works fine for me but i launch the server manually
<ibou> g2g591: i sould use "sudo apt-get autoremove" alone ?
<sourcemaker> ibou: autoremove clears out the local repository of retrieved package files. autoclean  remove packages that were automatically installed to satisfy dependencies for some package and that are no more needed
<mefisto__> sourcemaker: isn't it the other way around?
<mefisto__> autoremove removes (uninstalls) packages
<sourcemaker> mefisto__: hm.. yes... sorry
<sourcemaker> mefisto__: my mistake
<ibou> ok thanks
<sourcemaker> ibou: man apt-get :-)
<jorge__> hola
<LinaLove> hey :)
<Tecumseh> hi there
<LinaLove> okay.. so i guess this is the most stupid question ever, but how do i open a ssh session with kubuntu? :|
<Tecumseh> start the terminal and then issue ssh -h
<LinaLove> thanks (:
<mefisto__> Tecumseh: what's the -h for?
<Tecumseh> just tested it, it doesn't work, it should've been help
<Tecumseh> ssh --help does work though
<axel> mefisto__: help This command shows you the options you have.
<mefisto__> ok, I see
<tati> hola?
<axel> adz21c: checking out a repository from the i-net worked.
<adz21c> axel: ok 1 mo i just test something
<axel> adz21c: OK. Thanks.
<adz21c> what u putting as the URL when checking out?
<mrdigital> i need a accounting program for linux anyone got suggestions?
<paule118>  i need a accounting program for linux anyone
<Karti> mrdigital: gnucash?
<Daisuke_Ido> !u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<mrdigital> gnucash is it good?
<Daisuke_Ido> gnucash is probably as good as you'll find right now
<Karti> my wife uses ms money but when she looked at it she was quite impressed
<Karti> no harm in downloading and trying it
<mrdigital> im trying windows versioj
<Karti> there is also kmymoney
<mrdigital> this is for business
<Karti> all depends what you want it for
<mrdigital> to invoice customers. etc
<mrdigital> purchase orders
<Karti> gnucash does that as well
<mrdigital> i want something like peachtree
<paule118>  i need a accounting program &&%
<adz21c> axel: what's the URL you're entering? a local dir?
<Karti> there is an irc channel - #gnucash who could also help and asist you
<axel> adz21c: yes.
<mrdigital> paule118: u need a accounting program?
<paule118> http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions
<paule118> jes for skype
<axel> adz21c: I DIT IT!!!
<axel> adz21c: I meant: I DID IT!!! ;)
<adz21c> axel: how?
<adz21c> axel: cos i have to launch the server each time lol
<axel> adz21c: It seems this is a bug.
<axel> adz21c: First you have to open the repository you want to checkout. Then Subversion > Repository > Checout current repository path.
<adz21c> axel: So I file -> open -> file://my/repo/path, then go via that menu?
<_Angelus_> guys
<_Angelus_> why isnt kiba-dock available on kubuntu?
<Nachtvogel> Hi
<axel> adz21c: Yes.
<adz21c> axel: doesn't work for me,when i files -> open it opens the dir as if it was a working copy
<adz21c> axel: nothing important the server launches when i start PC anyway, just curious
<axel> adz21c: The only difference is, that instead of file:// there is ksvn+file:/
<adz21c> ok
<adz21c> i try that one mo
<norv> is there a reason why nspluginviewer in Konqueror segfaults while trying to play flash movies?
<ere4si> !kiba dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba dock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_Angelus_> !kiba
<adz21c> axel: nah still doesn't work for me, oh well :-)
<hola> some one knows how to share pppoe conncetion between client and host
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Junkie> Hey, is there an easy way to install KDE4 easily from kubuntu? (feisty)
<mrdigital> gnucash isnt really good
<adz21c> Junkie: I don't think kubuntu provides the packages, so unless someone else does I would imagine not
<Junkie> Meh, I didn't think so, thanks anyway.
<norv> Konqueror's Gnash plugin isn't that good (because Gnash really doesn't work all that well), that's why I'm asking
<adz21c> Junkie: you could try downloaded the source packages and compiling it yourself, might need to upgrade some of your libs
<norv> KDE is hell to compile
<mau> Junkie: i don't recommend to use it, try it out with a liveCD
<Junkie> I'm mucto lasy :)
<adz21c> is it? i didn't find it that hard
<Junkie> much to*
<Junkie> too**
<enzo> i've installed  kubuntu-restricted-extras, i restart firefox, but flash plugin is not installed, what have i missed ?
<NickPresta> !flashissues | enzo
<ubotu> enzo: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. Fixes have landed in -proposed for testing, but most most users are advised to wait until packages are approved and released in -updates.
<enzo> rg
<mir_> How can I use google talk with kubuntu?
<norv> I've already installed Flash, so that's a non issue
<norv> it works fine in Firefox and I presume other Mozilla-based browsers, the wrapper plugin is just plain broke in Konqueror
<enzo> NickPresta: you think i'll be able to do a apt-get upgrade to get last flash plugin when it will be ok §?
<NickPresta> norv, we know. The issue is being worked on
<norv> enzo: don't count on it being fixed for a while
<enzo> ok, so i install by my own
<norv> NickPresta: is there a temporary fix? can I get a downgraded version or something?
<norv> enzo: I'm not an authority or anything, but it's been about a month
<NickPresta> norv, I don't know if there is a fix, sorry.
<mir_> Can someone help me with Google talk in KUBUNTU?
<norv> NickPresta: do you know the latest version that /did/ work?
<NickPresta> mir_, Google Talk uses the Jabber protocol. You can use Pidgin, or anything that supports Jabber.
<mir_> thanks, but I have problem with installing
<NickPresta> norv, I would imagine the version prior to this one (the broken one). You could look at the bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/173890
<NickPresta> mir_, problems installing what?
<nyp4life> ok i got my audio working.. but its very scratchy.. any way to make it cleaner?
<norv> NickPresta: thanks
<mir_> thanks I have lost the problem
<norv> NickPresta: I'll probably be able to find a deb somewhere, at least
<NickPresta> mir_, I don't understand what you need help with...
<NickPresta> norv, at the very least, you could use checkinstall to compile and create a deb so when the official fix comes, APT will recognize there is an update :)
<axel> adz21c: was "is it? i didn't find it that hard" addressed to me?
<norv> NickPresta: well, finding an old working tarball might be hard. it won't work from cvs/svn of course (because that's the latest)
<adz21c> axel: no someone said kde is hard to compile
<norv> NickPresta: I'd like to avoid downloading all of kdebase though.. and the disk space that all the -dev packages will take
<doilgheas> hi is there a possibility at akregator to mark news with for example a blue flag like the red flag?
<axel> adz21c: IC.
<axel> adz21c: Which step did not work?
<Cavallito> how to change subtitles size in kaffeine? Is it possible ?
<adz21c> axel: it doesn't open the local repo as a repo, it attempts to open as a working dir
<norv> NickPresta: okay, latest feisty one fails as well
<NickPresta> norv, have you read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<axel> adz21c: Ok. First open the repository to check out from in Kdesvn.
<adz21c> axel: how do u mean open it? without the server running already it attempts to open a repo as a working dir, thats my problem
<ubuntu> hello everyone
<ubuntu> I am a newbie and I need some gelp
<norv>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<ubuntu> help
<ubuntu> plz
<norv> NickPresta: oops
<axel> adz21c: how chan I figure out wether a SVN-server is running?
<adz21c> axel: check your processes for svnserve
<ubuntu> I would like to know how can I config the sound?
<norv> NickPresta: I don't think it's that one, because flash movies work perfectly fine in Firefox
<nyp4life> yea i need help with sound too
<nyp4life> mp3's sound like crap
<araizen> hi guys
<axel> adz21c: Question from a beginner: How to view the active processes?
<mefisto__> axel: ctrl-esc
<araizen> ksysguard no longer shows the process usage %
<araizen> how can I get it back
<araizen> ?
<axel> mefisto__: Thanks!
<axel> adz21c: There is no svn-process.
<mefisto__> araizen: right-click in the window, show column
<adz21c> axel: yea thats what I mean without a server I can't open my local repo as a repo, what do u put as the url?
<excitatory> where would be the best place to ask an XGL ATI (ubuntu repo fglrx driver) question?
<araizen> got it, thanks mefisto__
<nyp4life> audio?
<NickPresta> excitatory, if the question is for Kubuntu, you can ask here.
<axel> adz21c: ksvn+file:/home/...
<adz21c> axel: ok 1 mo
<adz21c> axel: says connection refused
<axel> adz21c: strange.
<ubuntu> do you know where aRts is?
<nyp4life> my mp3's sound terrible.. is there any way to make it sound normal?
<adz21c> axel: how did u create the repository?
<axel> adz21c: In the Open-Dialogue: Try the path /home/... without anything before it.
<mefisto__> nyp4life: terrible how?
<nyp4life> just really scratchy.. dont sound clean at all
<adz21c> axel: same result
<mefisto__> nyp4life: and other sounds are ok?
<axel> adz21c: I created the repository using Kdesvn: File > Subversion-Admin > Create and open a new repository.
<adz21c> axel: i try that, i made mine with cli, one mo
<adz21c> axel: thats it
<axel> adz21c: does the checkout work as described, too?
<excitatory> nyp4life: i know something you could try..
<nyp4life> sorry its not only mp3's
<excitatory> nyp4life: open up kmix, go to the switches tab, and play with those.  Especially try toggling the various 3d mix switches.
<adz21c> axel: yes
<nyp4life> video playback isnt as clear as in xp also..
<axel> adz21c: great!
<nyp4life> 'switches' tab only has channel mode and input source (3 of them)
<nyp4life> and 'headphone' and 'iec958' with radio buttons
<excitatory> nyp4life: make sure everything looks correct (channels, etc), then also play around with the switches..
<excitatory> I had this same issue on a friend's pc, scratchy, almost degraded sound, but once we turned one of the 3d mix settings off, it was clean.
<nyp4life> under channel mode there is 6ch and 8ch.. dont really notice a difference..
<angelpirate> hey nyp4life
<excitatory> yea, that probably wouldn't matter
<angelpirate> do you know where is the aRts programme?
<nyp4life> k i just unclicked the two 3D buttons from the output tab and it sounds much better
<nyp4life> arts program.. no i dont
<angelpirate> do you know where I can configure the sound/
<angelpirate> ??
<excitatory> angelpirate: kmix
<theone> Hello - there are better channels for this but ubuntu rocks so I am here. Can anyone offer advice on selecting and moving more than one text box in OpenOffice Writer.
<excitatory> theone: holding control then clicking each one?  ctrl-A will select all..which might help too..but I would have to see what you're talking about to know if that would work.
<excitatory> theone: when you select each one, you might have to make sure you're clicking near the txt boxes' border so that the little resize/move grabbers appear and actually select the box and not the text inside.
<angelpirate> hey  excitatory
<excitatory> yes?
<theone> exitatory - Yes - that is what I thought too -- for some reason I am having trouble getting the second box to click.
<angelpirate> do you know where is the configuration program of the midi/
<angelpirate> ??
<theone> exitatory-  in other words the grabber doesn't appear. The boxes are not locked. In other programs that is how I do it but I have't tried it with OpenOffice so I thought maybe there was something special.
<hdevalence> is there a reason why  kdialog --msgbox "`kdesu apt-get install -y inkscape`"  wouldn't work?
<theone> exitatory - what happens is I click one and then when pressing ctrl to click the other - it selects leaving the first one no longer selected.
<theone> The little green square boxes appear but transfer from the old box to the new one selected. Also drawing around the boxes with the select tool is not working to highlight multiilpe boxes.
<nyp4life> excitatory: were u the one helping me with the torrent issue?
<hola> how is it possibile to share pppoe connection between clent and server
<mefisto__> angelpirate: system settings>sound. hardware tab. you can choose your midi device (your soundcard, if it has built-in midi)
<excitatory> angelpirate: open up kcontrol (way better than the default System Settings), go to the Sound & Multimedia, then Sound System, then Hardware tab
<BluesKaj> hdevalence, sudo apt-get install -y inkscape , would be better in the terminal , kdesu is for run programs
<excitatory> theone: try shift?  i'm not really sure, i rarely use any office app
<excitatory> nyp4life: nope
<hdevalence> BluesKaj: yeah, but I don't want to open a terminal -- and inept takes too long to load
<nyp4life> lol ok well i have a problem with torrents.. any client i use eventually kicks me off my wireless network
<mefisto__> lol inept
<nyp4life> utorrent with wine lasted longest (~10 mins)
<theone> excitatory - thanks I appreciate it - I have tried and exhausted shift, alt etc. before coming here. I appreciate your effort.
<theone> Can you offer a channel maybe that I might find someone who uses this?
<Junkie> Hm.... I ran the distro updater and it spent 48 minutes downloading the files and now the windows just disappeared...
<bigred> Hello. I am doing a version upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10. It is stuck configuring wvdial on the installation phase. It sounds like its a dial-up tool, in which case I do not need it. The error is that it "Failed to open device". Is there a way to skip the current step in the install terminal?
<BluesKaj> hdevalence, the run program box is exactly that to run apps aftert installation, not to install them.
<hdevalence> BluesKaj: yeah, but I want to run the 'apt-get' program which is already installed
<Junkie> Is the updater still running in the background or something?
<bigred> Me? Yes
<nyp4life> anybody know why my torrent client kicks me off my wireless network?
<Junkie> bigred: no, i was refering to my question :P
<Junkie> I don't see a window for the updater :|
<ere4si> you might have too many peers nyp4life
<BluesKaj> hdevalence, apt-get is designed to run in the konsole /terminal , not the run box
<hdevalence> yeah, but if I push it hard enough, I could probably get it to work
<mefisto__> Junkie: I got the same thing when I upgraded to gutsy. try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<nyp4life> k ill try lowering the global
<BluesKaj> hdevalence, afaik that command in the run box will open adept
<excitatory> ok, well, I have a question
<mohanad> hey,,, how u doin?, I am a bignner at linux (kubunto), I have some problem with sound, I have SB 5.1 the ASLA can identrify  but nothing plays exept this noise, can u help me?
<mohanad> any one can help?
<Junkie> kubunto :D
<excitatory> mohanad: open up kmix and make sure everything looks good (channels, correct output settings, etc)  also, in the switches tab, try turning off the 3D control and 3D mix options
<mohanad> ok I will now try it, thanks
<BluesKaj> mohanad, try this in the terminal , it's aspeaker test : speaker-test -c2 -Dplughw:0
<axel> adz21c: Thank you!
<axel> CU@all!
<FaiDillinGer> hi there, anyone knows how to get numlock on when X starts (not when KDE starts, when X starts, at the login manager)
<Dr_Willis> !numlock
<ubotu> To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<blizzzek> bye
<Dr_Willis> I see that asked a lot.. and ive got NO idea why people always want the numlock on.
<thorns> Hey everyone
<BluesKaj> prolly have numbers in the login pw
<Dr_Willis> so they got one hand on the letter keys. and move the other hand to the numpad just for a few #s? Seems a bit - slow. :)
<excitatory> Dr_Willis: well, for one, I always use the numpad when i input numbers.. (when i learned to type, i struggled with learning how to hit the number keys above the letters)
<lycoris> Hello
<DiceyDaysx> Can someone tell me how do I configure strigi of kde4? Can I even configure it? Thanks
<thorns> I want to test Hardy. I've just installed Alpha 4. Now I want to test KDE4. I go about by first installing kde4-core. That shows a rather big dependancy error list. Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> could be i type mor eleft handed theni do right. :) i rarely use the numpad. other then its enter key every so often
<excitatory> DiceyDaysx: in konq, strigi:/configure
<Dr_Willis> thorns,  i would not mess with kde4 at this time.   - If you want to toy with it - check out a kde4 live cd.
<BluesKaj> !hardy | thorns
<ubotu> thorns: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<thorns> No, I really would like to, Dr_Willis.
<nyp4life> how do i erase a dvd-rw?
<FaiDillinGer> Dr_Willis: as for me it is because my password contains lots of numbers and i sometimes forget to press numlock, so that makes me type nothing instead of my actual pasword
<thorns> BluesKaj: Ok, sure.
<BluesKaj> nyp4life, , just let the next burn overwrite it
<DiceyDaysx> excitatory: It says protocal not supported.
<nyp4life> i tried that with k3b.. it said write successful but the disc shows the old files
<Dr_Willis> thorns,  well kde 4 has its own channel :) and #ubuntu+1 for hardy
<mohanad> BluesKaj
<excitatory> DiceyDaysx: are you sure you spelled strigi:/ correctly?
<BluesKaj> mohanad, ?
<mohanad> BluesKaj, I have two sound card Via and SB 5.1 how can I choose SB 5.1 as the default card
<DiceyDaysx> excitatory: copied and pasted it
<excitatory> is it installed?
<DiceyDaysx> yeah
<BluesKaj> mohanad,in the terminal :  asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<DiceyDaysx> excitatory: It is Find Files/Folders KDE4 in raptor right?
<excitatory> DiceyDaysx: what does strigi:/status say  (remember, do this in konq)
<DiceyDaysx> or is it strigi-client. I seem not to have that installed
<excitatory> strigi is installed by default in gutsy
<mohanad> BluesKaj, how can I know the correct name of the card?
<mefisto__> mohanad: asoundconf list
<DiceyDaysx> I installed kde4-core. I usually use gnome, but am trying out kde4.
<nyp4life> k3b didn't overwrite the old files on DVD-RW
<BluesKaj> mohanad, cat /proc/asound/cards
<DiceyDaysx> downloaded strigi client, but no difference.
<nyp4life> can i use gnome apps in kde?
<excitatory> DiceyDaysx: well, if you're a gnome user, you're much better off using the kde4 livecd.. you might have dependency problems, but it's hard to say.  Also, you're really not missing much, kde 4.0 is mostly a framework release.. it's still pretty ugly.. 4.1+ will be much nicer..
<Dr_Willis> nyp4life,  yes.. and visa-versa
<nyp4life> thx
<Dr_Willis> nyp4life,  they all run on top of X. - you might have some quirks - depending on the app.
<kristjan_> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<kristjan_> hi "ubuntu.com" doesn't load - why?
<DiceyDaysx> I like it well enough. Got things working pretty well, other than my icons on the desktop looking weird.
<DiceyDaysx> But no prob, I'll just forget about it. What about dragonplayer. I installed that and am wondering how do I run that.
<mohanad> BluesKaj, Thanks man, everything is working properly, ur the BEST
<BluesKaj> mohanad, YW , glad to help :)
<mefisto__> anyone know what sets screen resolution for kdm?
<excitatory> mefisto__: usually your xorg.conf file
<mefisto__> excitatory: it is supposed to, but doesn't
<XceII> how do i get my machine graphics back to vessa so i can see the screen?
<BluesKaj> xcell , sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<XceII> will that put it back?
<BluesKaj> you will have the option
<XceII> nice, thank you.
<lycoris> Hi
<XceII> ill be back, hopefully
<mefisto__>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg only (re)creates xorg.conf, right?
<excitatory> no
<excitatory> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Strangework> I am attempting to have Kubuntu load up Compiz-Fusion and the Avant-Window-Navigator as soon as I bootup, the problem is, the only way I know how to do this is by creating a bash script in ~/.kde/Autostart. This generates some problems because this sometimes prevents the power manager from appearing in the taskbar. Is there an alternative to this?
<mefisto__> can I reconfig xserver, without changing xorg.conf?
<Dr_Willis> mefisto__,  xorg.conf is what holds all the xserver configs....
<Dr_Willis> mefisto__,  what are you want ing to change exactly?
<BluesKaj> mefisto__, reconfiguring it will change some parameters depending on the options you choose
<excitatory> Strangework: this isn't perfect, but try appending an & to your compiz command, make a new line, sleep 5&, new line, dcop kicker kicker restart
<mefisto__> Dr_Willis: kdm is always 1024x768, even if I only have 1280x1024 in xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> Strangework,  put a delay in the script - so the powermanager has time to startup?
<mefisto__> Dr_Willis: if I log out after startup, kdm is at the correct 1280x1024, but on first startup it's 1024x768
<Dr_Willis> I thouhg i saw a checkbox or some setting tool in kde to set a specific res as the default for the system. But i dont have the problem. So not sure if thats a fix or not
<excitatory> mefisto__: you know.. my kdm was doing that for a while.  I think i just commented out the modeline in the xorg.conf and it fixed it.
<mefisto__> excitatory: so you have no modelines?
<excitatory> no, they've been pretty useless for a while, unless you're using certain configurations with open drivers
<excitatory> argh, whenever a kernel is updated, it always sets my grub config to boot from (hd1,0) and not (hd0,0) like it should be.. (i can manually fix it, but i have to do this after every kernel update..)
<BluesKaj> mefisto__, have you tried the admin mode in system settings/monitor & display/resolution ?
<ahmos> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
#kubuntu 2008-02-05
<Daisuke_Ido> i will be so happy when hardy gets here and we stop supporting edgy.
<Dr_willis> then it will be 3 months of 'i upgraded and now envy broke!'  :)
<NickPresta> :)
<BluesKaj> I wonder why source-o-matic is no longer updating to the newer distros
<Daisuke_Ido> and 3 months of "whoops!  shouldn't have used envy, huh?"
<BluesKaj> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<electroweak> hi guys I am having problem with my wifi
<NickPresta> electroweak, what sort of problem?
<electroweak> I can`t get it work
<electroweak> I am using HP with broadcom
<NickPresta> !doesn't work | electroweak
<ubotu> electroweak: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<electroweak> sorry
<Dr_willis> a lot depends on the exact chipset also
<electroweak> I have tried the bcm43xx-fwcutter but I still can`t get connected
<electroweak> but I can get results when I typed iwlist scan
<jeisma> 16:47:55 (1.63 KB/s) - `./install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz' saved [3036127/3036127]
<jeisma> Download done.
<jeisma> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<jeisma> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<jeisma> how do i fix this?
<electroweak> and wifi button is illuminated now
<NickPresta> !flashissues | jeisma
<ubotu> jeisma: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. Fixes have landed in -proposed for testing, but most most users are advised to wait until packages are approved and released in -updates.
<biovore> install manualy..
<Dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<Dr_willis> they changed the factoid a bit it seems.
<stdin> it flooded a bit much for our liking
<hola> how is possiple to share a ppoe connection
<lycoris> exit
<electroweak> bcm43xx-fwcutter is installed but I can`t get wifi working what should  I do now
<fumanchu> quien me busca
<BluesKaj> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ubuntu> hi
<NickPresta> hi
<Dan_D_Lyons> whoo, join/part/quit spam
<Dan_D_Lyons> /-ahmos-\ thank you for contributing to the join/part/quit spam :-P
<Dan_D_Lyons> lol, i say "join/part/quit spam" and someone joins
<Dan_D_Lyons> i have discovered a super power.
 * Dan_D_Lyons shuts up now
<ahmos> :)
<mrdlouisd> I run off a 4 gig pen drive, I'd like to free up space, is there a guide I can follow as to apps/languages removal?
<mrdlouisd> anyone?
<ere4si> there's the ubuntu minimal cd
<bomber> dont forget google
<ahmos> can anybody look at this please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54791/ java problem
<akuma> how do i get Compiz and stuff installed on Kubuntu?
<akuma> or beryl
<aaron> My computer recently stopped detecting my pcmcia card, does anyone have any ideas?
<aaron> My kernel has not been upgraded or changed
<akuma> dose Kubuntu come with Compiz/Fusion-Icon/Beryl at all?
<ere4si> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ahmos>  can anybody look at this please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54791/ java problem
<ahmos> some help..where r u people
<NickPresta> ahmos, run `sudo apt-get -f install` as directed
<soulrider>  if anyone is kinda free, check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4270243#post4270243
<jeisma> what all do i need to program with perl?
<jeisma> like what editor
<jeisma> what packages, etc
<jsubl2> kate is a great editor
<jeisma> for any language?
<jsubl2> i use it for ruby
<jsubl2> it handles quite a few languages
<NickPresta> soulrider, have you ever used the getopt module for Python?
<Maxim000> I want to install firefox, but it wants so many gnome parts...
<jeisma> but what packages do i need to program and compile and run perl scripts?
<soulrider> NickPresta: nope
<ahmos> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<NickPresta> soulrider, you might want to check out getopt or optparse (OO "version"). It replaces you whole parameters while block. We can discuss this in #kubuntu-offtopic if you want.
<jeisma> !perl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jeisma> damn..
<Dragnslcr> jeisma- the perl package is probably installed by default
<Dragnslcr> !info perl
<ubotu> perl (source: perl): Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is important. Version 5.8.8-7ubuntu3.1 (gutsy), package size 3307 kB, installed size 11444 kB
<jeisma> does that mean it's alreayd install on 7.10?
<Dragnslcr> jeisma- check Adept
<jeisma> Dragnslcr ?and do what in adept to check
<jeisma> ?
<Maxim000> do I really need all that gnome parts or I can install firefox without them?
<jsubl2> Maxim000: you using apt or aptitude
<jsubl2> or adept
<Maxim000> adept
<jsubl2> I would definetly let it install what it thinks it needs
<Maxim000> :(
<jsubl2> got broadband?
<Maxim000> Just don't need gnome if I use KDE
<jsubl2> right well the dependencies arent that bad are they  half or a dozen libs
<ahmos> Nickprest:thank u for helping me ...it worked now ;)
<Maxim000> it wants 140 MB include java. But I allready have java 6...
<jsubl2> ouch
<dumnut> hi, i installed gutsy but when i went to "su" the pw i setup does not work, what can i do about this?
<jsubl2> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<jsubl2> !sudo @ dumnut
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudo @ dumnut - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> dumnut: "sudo -i" to get a root shell
<dumnut> oh, i thought su is root
<dumnut> ok, i'll look into sudo, thank-you's
<tobias_> hej
<Maxim000> hm... now running adept I choose ff and adblocker and it don't wants any gnome parts. o_o
<tobias_> jag har inget ljud på min data
<dumnut> i'm looking for a good im program with ubuntu, any suggestions?
<jsubl2> dumnut: i like kopete.. it supports my webcam
<tobias_> i have no sound on my Kubuntu.. what do i need to do? i have a Dell D531
<stdin> !se | tobias_
<ubotu> tobias_: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<dumnut> ok i'll try kopete thank-you jsubl2
<jsubl2> good luck
<jsubl2> can i install with my ipw3945 or do i need to start out with wired
<jeisma> whats the equiv of gedit in kubuntu?
<stdin> kate
<biovore> jsubl2: technicaly I think its in there.. But I have never tried it.. I would go with wired first..
<biovore> kate rules :-P
<jsubl2> thanks biovore
<jeisma>  sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<jeisma> in kubuntu would be..
<jeisma> sudo kate?
<stdin> 1) don't use sudo with a GUI, it's bad
<biovore> kdesu
<jeisma> kdesu ok thanks
<stdin> 2) kdesu kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<biovore> yup
<Maxim000> biovore, why it's bad?
<stdin> who/whatever told you to use sudo needs hitting with a big clue bat
<Dragnslcr> Isn't it kdesudo now?
<stdin> kdesu = kdesudo when it's installed
<Dragnslcr> Ah
<biovore> I think use use kdesu because of X permissions..
<eddy> hi.. i download the ndiswrapper pakage from synaptic... but i dont know where the drivers go.. someone can help me (im use ubuntu)
<jeisma>  could anyone help me to get my wireless on my gateway ml3109 to work on kubuntu?
<jeisma> the forums aren't helping cuase htey're for ubuntu
<stdin> sudo can mess up your permissions in general, I've had to deal with many many many bugs where someone's used sudo with a GUI and messed up things
<AMcBain> !java
<Maxim000> need to remember this.
<AMcBain> ~java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<biovore> jeisma: ubuntu and kubuntu are basicly the same thing..  The only differance is the gui program runnin on top..
<ahmos> can I ask what is GUI ?!! :D
<Maxim000> Grafic User Interface
<stdin> ahmos: Graphical User Interface, ie anything pretty :)
<eddy> hi.. i download the ndiswrapper pakage from synaptic... but i dont know where the drivers go.. someone can help me
<ahmos> aha,,thank's alot
<biovore> as apposed to CLI -- Command Line Interface
<jeisma> biovore well i followed instructions someone did for ubuntu to configure their wireless care and the line
<jeisma>  sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<jeisma> didn't work out for me
<jeisma> and now i don't know where to go from there
<biovore> replace with kdesu kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<biovore> what goes in blacklist should be the same
<biovore> or install gedit :-P
<Maxim000> :)
<jeisma> biovore thank you! what is blacklist?
<stdin> eddy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<biovore> jeisma: modprobe load drivers.. so its a blacklist of drivers..
<biovore> ones that behave badly
<jeisma> ah i see
<redshadowhero> So, Kubuntu 8.04 is going to come with KDE 4, right?
<Odd-rationale> redshadowhero: I believe so
<Odd-rationale> redshadowhero: It may not be LTS though
<ignoramus> hey all.  does anyone know why some apps (i'm looking at you, Ktorrent) overlap the kicker panel, so that I can't see the bottom of the app's display?  I can hide kicker to see, but it shouldn't be like that, amirite?
<Odd-rationale> ignoramus: It is like that for me...
<ignoramus> odd-rationale: doesn't that drive you nuts?
<redshadowhero> Oh, I see.
<Odd-rationale> ignoramus: I just position the window higher...
<redshadowhero> Is that going to cause any problems come April?
<NickPresta> No, Hardy is not being shipped with KDE 4.0
<Odd-rationale> NickPresta: WHAT!
<Daisuke_Ido> NickPresta: isn't the whole thing that 3.5.8 won't be supported for the full 3-year LTS span, so it won't be an LTS release?
<Daisuke_Ido> or rather, the 3.5 branch in general
<Daisuke_Ido> Odd-rationale: there's no reason for a desktop distro to ship with kde 4.0
<Dragnslcr> Last I heard, KDE4 will be available in the standard repositories for 8.04, but it won't be the default on the normal installation media
<Daisuke_Ido> even kde devs have said that 4.0 is a dev release for the most part, and that users should wait for 4.1
<ignoramus> Odd-rationale: with my poor vision, i need that crap maximized!  There's gotta be a way for apps to respect Kicker's authoritar.  Screen for those who haven't dealt with this > http://img225.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapbi5.png
<NickPresta> Dragnslcr, you're correct
<Odd-rationale> but the kde website said that it will have kde 4 http://kde.org/download/
<NickPresta> It doesn't say 8.04 is the default. :)
<Odd-rationale> :
<Odd-rationale> (
<NickPresta> Odd-rationale, you can still install KDE 4.0 at your leisure. It just isn't going to be the default. Releasing an LTS with KDE 4.0 doesn't seem like a wise idea.
<ignoramus> launchpad has Hardy listed as "KDE4" > https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-hardy-kde4
<Daisuke_Ido> Odd-rationale: you're still free to install it, i don't understand why you're going all sad-faced
<Odd-rationale> ignoramus: It looks like that when you maximize?
<ignoramus> Odd-rationale: yup
<Odd-rationale> Daisuke_Ido: Will I have to uninstall kde 3?
<NickPresta> Someone could always ask in #ubuntu+1 if they are unsure and want to hear the answer from the horses mouth :)
<Daisuke_Ido> ignoramus: yes, that's to get kde 4 *ready* for hardy.  it is not the default, will not be the default, and most certainly *should not* be the default
<ignoramus> Odd-rationale: I have the "hide" option on the right side of the panel for apps like this, but it's friggin annoying
<Daisuke_Ido> Odd-rationale: if it's like it is now, no, you can have both side by side
<Dr_willis> My wife likes the comiz zoom feature - to let her see things zoomed in. :)
<ignoramus> daisuke_ido: you're probably right... btw, anyone who's not a dev or kde master will probably have a tough time with KDE4 in the state its in right now (very rough)
 * Dr_willis seconds;s ignoramus ;s oponiion :)
<Odd-rationale> Will there be an option to install kde 4 on installation? or will it have to be post-install like it is now?
 * Daisuke_Ido thirds it
<ignoramus> dr_willis: it shows great promise, but definitely not ready as a "stable" release
<Daisuke_Ido> Odd-rationale: post-install
<Daisuke_Ido> just like you're not given the option to install gnome or kde on install
<ignoramus> Odd-rationale: check Adept- you should have all the stuff right there... but don't say you weren't warned ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> there's a single option depending on what iso you download.
 * Odd-rationale doesn't want LTS; he wants KDE 4.
<NickPresta> Odd-rationale, you can stay with Gutsy :)
<Dr_willis> Yea - Ubuntiu dosent seem to follow the 'lets ask a lot of questions at install to let the user customize things' approach.
<Daisuke_Ido> you certainly live up to your nick
<ignoramus> Daisuke_Ido: are you talking to me?  what'd i say?
<Daisuke_Ido> Dr_willis: but in the end i think that helps new users a whole lot
<DreadKnight> btw, when is 4.0.1 out?
<Daisuke_Ido> ignoramus: nooooo
 * Dr_willis waits for service pack 1 for KDE4 
<Dr_willis> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> not you :D
<ignoramus> aha :)
<Daisuke_Ido> Odd-rationale :)
<Odd-rationale> ignoramus: I already tried kde 4. It is still buggy. But in a couple months it should be quite solid. 4.1 comes out only like two months after...
<Daisuke_Ido> 4.1 in what, june?
<Odd-rationale> Daisuke_Ido: I'm glad you like my nick. :)
<ignoramus> Odd-rationale: so i don't get what you're asking... what are you trying to accomplish?
<DreadKnight> no point for that, the end of the world is in may xD
<Daisuke_Ido> i can see it being default by *maybe* 8.10, more likely 9.04
<Daisuke_Ido> DreadKnight: impossible, the end of the world isn't until december 2012
<DreadKnight> :D
<Odd-rationale> ignoramus: sorry didn;t mean to adress just you..
<DreadKnight> 4.0.1 should be out in about 2 days right?
<ignoramus> Odd-rationale: believe me, people will answer no matter what :), but I don't understand what you want - you said you've already tried KDE4, but you're asking how to get it?  Maybe I'm misunderstanding?
<Odd-rationale> ignoramus: Just replying to your comment to be warned before hand. I know by expereince. :)
<ignoramus> Odd-rationale: so how long until you uninstalled?  I think I made it a full day before I realized it was way too buggy, and many of my favorite options weren't there...
<DreadKnight> omg xD
<Daisuke_Ido> i personally haven't uninstalled it
<Odd-rationale> ignoramus: about the same
<DreadKnight> i used it for ... um.. weeks  up until today xD
<Daisuke_Ido> so i'm still pulling updates, and should get the upgrades around the time i should
<ignoramus> Daisuke_Ido: how do you run KDE 3.5.8 without uninstalling 4?
<Dr_willis> I just selected kde4 in the kdm menu
<Dr_willis> or kde3
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, it's just a session selection
<ignoramus> oh! well, i feel stupid :P
<Daisuke_Ido> however, i don't use kde on here
<Dr_willis> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm a gnomie on my desktop
<ignoramus> i was surprised on how much space it took up
<DreadKnight> hardy has sorting for kde3 / kde 4 apps in the menu, like when running kde3, you get a suffix for the KDE4 apps :)
<Dr_willis> testing out ubuntu+1 here this week. :)
<ignoramus> ubuntu+1???
<DreadKnight> hardy
<Dr_willis> We are getting wayyyyyy too much clutter in the  menus these days. :)
<DreadKnight> i've tried hardy the last few days
<Dr_willis> not near as bad as my vista machine is getting.
<ignoramus> dr_willis: don't tell that to Linus!
<Dr_willis> Im thinking a sorting of KDE stuff in one submenu, and gnome in another.. would help me. :)
<Odd-rationale> Dr_willis: You can do the btw
<Dr_willis> Then i guess ya got 'other' menu :)
<Daisuke_Ido> gnome helps me keep things uncluttereded
<Odd-rationale> Dr_willis: I saw a sript that does exactly that.
<Dr_willis> #1 thing i like about the gnome menus. is i can disable the icons. I dont need icons nest to the program names.. i can read the names.
<Dr_willis> heh
<DreadKnight> O_o
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm just thrilled to have finally found a gui-based program to check and repair using par2 volumes
 * genii illiterately peers for the familiar icons
<Dr_willis> Ihavent messed with par files in ages.
<Daisuke_Ido> haven't been on usenet for ages? :)
<Dr_willis> Ive not been on the newsgroups much lately :)
<Dr_willis> Easier to find what i want with torrents.
<ignoramus> dr_willis: are usenet groups still pay-by-month?
<Dr_willis> Gotta love downloading 100 rar' and 100 pars to make a zip, of an isu.
<Daisuke_Ido> ignoramus: it all depends
<Dr_willis> ignoramus,  not at my isp.
<Odd-rationale> I probably shouldn't aks this here, but what is the best distro with kde 4 atm?
<Dr_willis> theres free ones and comercial ones last i looked
<DreadKnight> Odd-rationale: kubuntu ... or opensuse i guess
<Daisuke_Ido> my isp's newsserver's included, most free ones are terrible, expect to pay around $25 for full unlimited access
<Dr_willis> Odd-rationale,  I was thinking the kde4 site has a weekly livecd build - but not sure what its based on.
<ignoramus> dr_willis: hmm... always checking out new ways to obtain, um, files... i've heard good things about DCC+ (i think its called that)
<Dr_willis> ignoramus,  dcc is annoying in ways
<Daisuke_Ido> directconnect is a joke
<DreadKnight> ignoramus: dc++
<ignoramus> Daisuke_Ido: not worth it
<ignoramus> yeah, thats it...  no good, eh?
<Daisuke_Ido> not for me
<ignoramus> Daisuke_Ido: slow?
<DreadKnight> i like dc++ very nice for getting a song or two :P etc
<Daisuke_Ido> slow, required share amounts, and i could never get it working properly
<ignoramus> DreadKnight: you should check out skreemr.com - http-style :)
<Daisuke_Ido> DreadKnight: and there's where you would want to look into something like soulseek (nicotine in linux)
<DreadKnight> dc++ is the fastest if you join local hubs (i get a couple of mb's speed)
<Daisuke_Ido> and this is all so so so very...
<Daisuke_Ido> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ignoramus> haha!
<DreadKnight> hmm, will check those 2 out... i used emule (amule) before... but it's very slow
<ignoramus> thanks for the help, guys. going for cognac.  be back tomorrow
<DreadKnight> cognac? O_o
<DreadKnight> erm
<ignoramus> yeah, i get that a lot
<DreadKnight> don't know what that is
<DreadKnight> :D
<ignoramus> usually old people or "gangstas" drink it
<DreadKnight> ooo
<DreadKnight> coniac :)
<ignoramus> and i'm 26 and white, so, yeah
<ignoramus> look it up.  gnite all.
<DreadKnight> the gangster has left the building xD
<dm_edge> hi everyone, Is there anyone here that knows how to solve network problems in kubuntu? I've been trying for hours to set up my network connection though nothing works. There was an internet connection once after installation, and after installing nvidia drivers I couldn't get an IP address by DHCP ever again, does anyone have an idea? I'm running kubuntu 7, and using admtek card (wired network)
<flying> [10:22] <flying> Don`t trust Knetworkmanager,it displayed nothing.Use ping command.
<shadowhywind> hay all, I just noticed that after a recent update. I lost my upload tab in ktorrent anyone know how to get it back?
<redbeard77> how do I find out what CPU I have?
<Odd-rationale> shadowhywind: Under the groups side bar select uploads then click on new tab
<shadowhywind> ok thanks!
<redbeard77> or is there a quick command I could use?
<Odd-rationale> shadowhywind: np
<Odd-rationale> redbeard77: lspci ?
<shadowhywind> while I am here, Does anyone know why my printer (hp 1210) decided that it will only use the color(ugly yellow color) or my black ink not both at the same time?
<redbeard77> ahhh ty odd
<redbeard77> hmm doens't seem to show my CPU
<Odd-rationale> redbeard77: Sorry. I think I got that wrong...
<redbeard77> show's graphics and ethernet and pretty much everything but lol
<redbeard77> it's ok
<ol_dude67> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<redbeard77> ahh cool ty ol_dude
<Odd-rationale> Thanks ol_dude67. I knew you would coma and save me.
<Makuseru> is there any way to convert a .cdi to a .iso?
<ol_dude67> np
<Odd-rationale> g2g
<ol_dude67> Makuseru, what burn process are you using?
<Makuseru> ol_dude67: i dont want to burn it, i just need it to be an ISO so a program can use it
<ol_dude67> Makuseru, i see, sorry cant help you there.
<frank23> Makuseru: try cdi2iso
<frank23> Makuseru: never used it but it's in the repositories
<Makuseru> frank23: installing now
<ol_dude67> well that is my bad, i thought everyone should of checked those first.
<frank23> Makuseru: I found it here http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion
<frank23> Makuseru: google is your friend
<ol_dude67> guess im still to use to slack...sorry
<frank23> ol_dude67: ;)
<erick> how do you do remote desktop sharing over the internet
<ol_dude67> frank23, ya i have been thrown to the wolves to much.lol
<heinkel_111> I need a java runtime environmnet for some web application, but which package to install? I am confused about choices. PS: I do not hack java....
<heinkel_111> will FreeJava work with "normal" websites
<Dr_willis> heinkel_111,  install the kubuntu-restricted-extras package. it shoul dinstall java and some other bits you want
<heinkel_111> ?
<hemanathan> hi
<ol_dude67> heinkel_111, http://www.java.com/en/download/index.jsp
<Dr_willis> Depends on the site :)
<madik> erick: theres a bunch of possibilities
<Dr_willis> Install  that -extras package and you should be et.
<Dr_willis> set
<frank23> heinkel_111: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Dr_willis> sell except for the flash disaster.
<Dr_willis> :)
<heinkel_111> Dr_Willis: oh yes, this is for airlines, banks and such stuff
<heinkel_111> totally boring but i need it to just work
<ol_dude67> flash is easy if you install by hand, other wise i think your screwed still.
<Dr_willis> heinkel_111,  install the kubuntu-restricted-extras package. it installs the actual sun java stuff.
<heinkel_111> DR_willis: does it also attempt to install flash?
<heinkel_111> because i have working flash...don't want it destroyed
<DreadKnight> heinkel_111: it does
<heinkel_111> can i stop it from doing that, interactively somehow?
<ol_dude67> if its installed already by hand it shouldnt...no guaranties.
<DreadKnight> heinkel_111: not sure about reinstalling... if you got the flash package checked it shouldn't reinstall it ...
<heinkel_111> hmm. the kubuntu-restricted-extras is a metapackage, right?
<DreadKnight> right
<Dr_willis> It dident affect my flash that i saw. then again flashis easy to fix. :)
<heinkel_111> so I could just list the components and go a la carte?
<madik> oui
<Dr_willis> it dosent do that. but if you got flash working.. it shouldent try to reinstall it.
<madik> but they are all quite useful
<DreadKnight> heinkel_111: you could "check" the metapackage and uncheck the flash if it's on the list
<DreadKnight> in adept
<Makuseru> !epsxe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epsxe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<heinkel_111> i have to admit to being a command line apt fan now :-)
<DreadKnight> :)
<ubuntu> is it possible to log into a KDE4 session on the Hardy alpha 4 live cd?
<DreadKnight> ubuntu: as far as i remember kde4 isn't installed by default.. hmm
<Dr_willis> I normally just grab an unofficial fixed flash deb at --> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10761023/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<frank23> Makuseru: epsxe is a pain to setup with all the plugins
<Dr_willis> But thats proberly not a reccomended way to fix it. :)
<Dr_willis> epsxe can be a pain. :)
<Makuseru> frank23: yes, yes it is
<Dr_willis> But its nice when you find a plugin that does just what you need.
<madik> Dr_willis: what ist fixed in this deb? myspace?
<Makuseru> i cant get it to work ATM
<Dr_willis> madik,  it actually installs properly. :)
<mith_> hi...how can i create a x11 cursor theme?
<DreadKnight> Rambo. John Rambo.
<madik> and plays myspace-audio?
<heinkel_111> Hi guys, in a metapackage, are the "real packages" listed as "recommends" ?
<Dr_willis> X11 uses one set of pointers for the mouse, KDE has its own set, and GNOME has yet another set. :)
<Dr_willis> I would say check kde-look.org for example mouse cursor themes.
<heinkel_111> I can't  see any required packages in the kubuntu-restricted-extras package
<DreadKnight> heinkel_111: definetly not
<mith_> i can download a lot on kde-look, but i want to make my own...or try to make my own :)
<madik> heinkel_111: no. its "depends"
<DreadKnight> heinkel_111: just fire up adept :) sudo adept_manager for the command line maniac in you xD
<Dr_willis> mith_,  take one . Look at it. :) and how its laid out.
<Dr_willis> mith_,  then change it. :)
<ubuntu> It's a shame Kubuntu doesn't come with any graphics editing tools by default
<ubuntu> :/
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  a simple apt-get install gimp and there ya go.
<frank23> Makuseru: how far did you get with epsxe?
<madik> cause its so hard to install one later, ubuntu?
<DreadKnight> ubuntu: it will soon ;) when koffice2 is out i guess :)  krita
<ubuntu> totally missing the point there kids
<Dr_willis> do we need a kimp? :)
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  the cd is as full as it can be.. somthing has to go.
 * Jucato wonders what he walked into...
<Makuseru> frank23: it isntalled and i got all the plugins installed, but when i try to open an ISO i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54803/
<DreadKnight> Dr_willis: krita rullz
<heinkel_111> DreadKnight: you must be wrong...look here : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54804/ <--- no "required" packages
<Dr_willis> DreadKnight,  not tried that one. Im ok in gimp skills.
<heinkel_111> and btw i see some others saw that in the meantime while i was pasting and binnning....
<Jucato> Dr_willis: there was a kimp project before iirc.... but it died quite fast irrc too
<Dr_willis> Theres 'talk' about the next release taking up 2 cd's - but i dont think thats going to happen.
<DreadKnight> Dr_willis: it rather better as in feature... still laks some community userbase and polishness
<DreadKnight> heinkel_111: :)
<ubuntu> DreadKnight: koffice2 is due out at the end april, but I hope that at least a release candidate or something lands into Kubuntu 8.04
<Dr_willis> DreadKnight,  i Miss good old Deluxe Paint.
<Dr_willis> :)
<frank23> Makuseru: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=550304  look here and do the step about upx
<DreadKnight> ubuntu: sudo apt-get install koffice or koffice2 (which is alpha 6 = crappy atm)
<DreadKnight> kde4 has some sort of Mspaint tool in it
<ubuntu> I know how to install Krita and that, but it should totally be there already
<Jucato> ubuntu: I don't think they're on schedule... Jan. 30 is supposed to be Beta 1... none so far
<DreadKnight> ubuntu: agree :\
<Makuseru> frank23: "upx-ucl-beta is already the newest version."
<frank23> Makuseru: and you have decompressed the epsxe binary?
<frank23> Makuseru: had you done that before already?
<Makuseru> epsxe opens
<Makuseru> i can edit all the options and such
<Makuseru> it just crashes when i try to open an ISO
<redbeard77> !MMORPG
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mmorpg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<redbeard77> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<frank23> Makuseru: are you using a software video plugin? try using that until you manage to get in game
<redbeard77> sorry just trying to find a cool MMORPG that will work on Linux and in my hardware constraints
<frank23> redbeard77: hardware not good enough for WoW?
<Makuseru> frank23: it seems to be a video plugin problem
<jeisma> ok so i went through all the steps iw as instructed to go through to get my wireless card to work on my specific laptop
<jeisma> and networkmanager won't open when i click it
<redbeard77> frank23: no note really plus I'm too poor to pay for WoW
<frank23> Makuseru: does it work with the software plugin?
<redbeard77> not*
<jeisma> and i can find no indication that it's woring
<Makuseru> i tried another and it didnt crash, but its still not working
<frank23> redbeard77: ok
<redbeard77> brb
<jeisma> anyone know?
<redbeard77> ok IB
<frank23> Makuseru: I could send you an archive of my working epsxe
<redbeard77> frank23: my CPU is only 600 and I"m not sure how much RAM I got
<Makuseru> frank23: thank you very much
<frank23> Makuseru: not sure what my upload speed is
<Makuseru> it said failed
<frank23> redbeard77: ok
<Makuseru> do i need to be logged in ro get a transfer?
<frank23> Makuseru: I don't know...
<Makuseru> lemme try
<redbeard77> jeisma: sorry not sure what that could be
<Makuseru> frank23: try that again
<Makuseru> please
<frank23> Makuseru: I'm behind a firewall
<Daisuke_Ido> skip epsxe
<Makuseru> frank23: oh
<Daisuke_Ido> seriously
<Daisuke_Ido> it's buggy, hasn't been updated in forever, and is just plain not that great
<Daisuke_Ido> you two can thank me later :)
<redbeard77> what was the command to check graphics and ethernet and all that again?
<Daisuke_Ido> redbeard77: lspci?
<redbeard77> yeah that one ty
<niall> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<level1> I noticed that theres a package that updates netscape plugin support for konqueror and a new version of flash player; does this fix the standing issues with flash player?
<adam_> Can I print to PDF in OpenOffice under Kubuntu?
<adam_> lol nm
<redbeard77> I didn't think Open office has a PDF viewer
<jeisma> My sound doesn't work since i've installed kubuntu, how do i get it to work?
<Ricket> This is going to be a really easy question for you, I think, but.. How do I make it so that I don't need to 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' every time the computer starts?
<Ricket> I'm aware of the existence of /etc/modprobe.conf but I can't seem to get it to work.
<wmorales> Ricket: /etc/modules
<Ricket> oh! thanks, that's perfect! :)
<jeisma> My sound doesn't work on kubuntu how do i fix it?
<jeisma> the kmix is always muted
<jeisma> and when i double click it,there is nothing in the window to change
<sherl0k> open a terminal, run 'alsamixer'
<sherl0k> and hit the spacebar
<sherl0k>  er, the 'm' button
<d0uglas> hi. i got 4 hard drives and i want to merge them into two pairs, one mirroring the other. Do i want to use software raid or lvm for this, and if raid, is that raid 1? thanks
<d0uglas> (four 300gig drives, so 600gig total storage mirrored)
<foibles> hello
<jeisma> sherl0k how do i run "alsamixer" in the terminal? what do i type specifically
<sherl0k> alsamixer ?
<jeisma> yhes
<sherl0k> that's all you run
<sherl0k> if it's not there, install alsa-utils
<jeisma> i just type "alsamixer" in the terminal?
<sherl0k> yes
<jeisma> jeisma@jeisma-laptop:~$ alsamixer
<jeisma> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<jeisma> so now i install it how?
<jeisma> sudo apt-get install alsa-utils?
<sherl0k> well
<sherl0k> from the looks of that error, it shows you have no sound card installed
<jeisma> well i know the sound works
<jeisma> i had vista on it
<jeisma> and sound worked perfectly yesterday
<sherl0k> is it a new PC?
<jeisma> so now what?
<jeisma> relatively
<sherl0k> hardware manufacturers are cutting corners and not making their hardware run on OS's other than Vista
<foibles> has anyone here tried solarius 10?
<jeisma> i bought it in september
<foibles> solaris 10*
<NickPresta> foibles, Solaris 10?
<foibles> jeisma, how does it run?
<NickPresta> foibles, I have a LiveCD beside me. I've yet to try it though.
<jeisma> well sherl0k would it help if i gave you some wbesites that tried to show me how to make sound work on the same laptop i have
<jeisma> cause i tried following their instrucitons
<jeisma> but nothing happened
<jeisma> sherl0k http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=664353
<sherl0k> i would find out the manufacturer of the sound card and check their website for help
<foibles> NickPresta, where did you get the livecd?
<jeisma> because other people have had the same problems, but they got it to work
<foibles> i ordered a copy of it, but its not live, which is somewhat lame
<adam_> I'm thoroughly intimidated by fstab, which doesn't seem to have my ide storage drive in it (part'd as hda1 & hda3).  How might I add the drive?
<foibles> adam_, what file formats are they
<adam_> fs type? ext3
<foibles> adam_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<adam_> foibles: Looks promising, thanks 8)
<unagi> mythtv makes now sense
<unagi> no*
<adam_> unagi: I noticed that, when I looked at it a while back
<unagi> front end, back end, what the heck
<unagi> lol why cant it just be..........install........works
<jeisma> haha i feel ya unagi
<jeisma> anyone know where the restricted driver manager is in kubuntu?
<npurciful> system settings > advanced
<Kuwanger> Is there a better front-end to kde-looks.org than the kde desktop properties dialog?
<unagi> fron-end to kde-looks?
<unagi> whats that mean
<npurciful> i think he is talking about hot new stuff
<npurciful> or whatever it is
<kiefer__> what file extension should a BASH script have? (Conventionally)
<unagi> .sh?
<kiefer__> Cheers :)
<maduser> no extention
<maduser> just the name of the file
<maduser> and make it execuable
<Kuwanger> There's the ability under the desktop settings to look through some of the wallpapers on kde-look.org.
<kiefer__> maduser: Both good, thanks :)
<Kuwanger> Unfortunately, it only lets you see ~20 from each category (highest rated, highest downloaded, etc)
<maduser> go to the site itself
<maduser> huge selection
<Kuwanger> Ie, no.
<unagi> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnetspliiiiiiiiiiiiit
<alexbe01> um...
<alexbe01> i'm willing to bet another cable just went
<alexbe01> that was two massive netsplits on two different networks
<unagi> that is a massive split
<kiefer_> How do I change my default file browser from dolphin?
<alexbe01> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<unagi> why woul du wanna do that
<unagi> ew konq
<alexbe01> unagi: because d3lphin is terrible.
<unagi> whats wrong with it
<kiefer_> its overly complilacted
<alexbe01> dolphin (the version in kde 4) is quite nice
<Jucato> that's a first :)
<kiefer_> complicated*
<Jucato> Dolphin > Konqueror > D3lphin...
<stunatra> Dolphin is a bit slower than Konq.
<alexbe01> d3lphin is based on an outdated branch and is woefully behind, not to mention ugly and unwieldy
<unagi> konq is slow to me
<unagi> and it doesnt want to browse the internet
<unagi> dolphin looks rpetty to me
<alexbe01> unagi: we're talking about a file manager, not a browser
<Jucato> then there's something terrible wrong if Konq doesn't want to browse :)
<kiefer_> So how do I change my default to konq?
<Jucato> kiefer_: look above
<kiefer_> oh, silly me, thanks :)
<alexbe01> oh, wait
<Daisuke_Laptop> woo!
<unagi> um
<unagi> are you telling me that konq isnt listed in kubuntu as a web browser?
<Daisuke_Laptop> it is
<Daisuke_Laptop> but we're talking about using it as the default file manager
<Daisuke_Laptop> we're not even close to discussing it as a web browser
<Daisuke_Laptop> i have my issues with it - until it handles gmail correctly, i won't touch it - but that's neither here nor there
<kiefer_> Lol, Just changed it to my default fbrowser, cheers guys :)
<kiefer_> When programming in BASH is whats the line-break character when typing strings? (If there is one that is =] )
<kiefer_> in BASH, whats*
<hydrogen> \n
<Jucato> aaah! the universal \n :D
<Jucato> (or almost universal...)
<kiefer_> lolz, good old \n, back in the days of C ^_^
<kiefer_> Cheers :)
<Jucato> kiefer_: I think there's a ##bash or #bash channel too for that kind of stuff
 * Jucato is not sure which...
<kiefer_> Lol, Ohk - Sorry, And thanks :)
<kiefer_> Oooh there is, cheers:D
<DreadKnight> speaking of bash, how do i browse one dir up?
<adam_> DreadKnight: cd ..
<mefisto__> I've been trying for a few days now to figure out why kdm login is always 1024x768. my xorg.conf now only has a Modes "1280x1024" line.
<mixed> anyone has an open source DB they would recommend using?
<adam_> mixed: I don't know sql, but I like that you can embed sqlite and it's only like 250K  8)
<adam_> aww that's weak, after all that time I spent writing an answer...
 * adam_ was waiting for netsplit so no one could read that ^
<oneeyedelf1> how do I open the proprietary drivers window?
<posingaspopular> Jucato:  \n is wheer it's at
<Jucato> :P
<oneeyedelf1> my kernel config is messed up in kubuntu is there a simple command to reinstall my current kernel?
<DreadKnight> adam_: oh with the points, thanks mate :)
<adam_> absolutely 8)
<mefisto__> I've been struggling with a kdm screen res problem, and I have a feeling "xrandr --auto" might fix it. is there a startup script where I can add the command so that it sets the correct screenres before kdm login screen?
<sigma> what is the official ubuntu server support channel?
<posingaspopular> sigma16: #ubuntu-server
<posingaspopular> or someone like that
 * jussi01 tries to wake up.... mefisto__ /etc/init.d i _think_ (half asleeep could be totally off track)
<mefisto__> jussi01: there's an xorg.conf option "PreferredMode" that sounds like it does what I want
<mefisto__> crossing my fingers
<jussi01> mefisto__: cool, didnt know about that one.
<unagi> does kubuntu automatically have expresscard support
<jussi01> unagi: expresscard?
<unagi> geez........is expresscard really that unknown
<virnik> huh
<virnik> sure it have
<virnik> another question
<virnik> does somebody successfully modified kubuntu to kill compiz before hibernation?
<ross_> Is anyone using MySql.Data.dll to connect to MySql in MonoDevelop?
<jussi01> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<virnik> it really pains me to ass, when I have to kill compiz before hibernate
<virnik> jussi01: nice, but this one is real question, do u have problem with that?
<virnik> if u cant answer, just do not react
<jussi01> virnik: it was directed at ross_
<virnik> hmmm
<Jucato> virnik: you can try asking in #compiz-fusion
<virnik> anyway
<virnik> this is #kubuntu
<virnik> and I am using kubuntu
<Jucato> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<virnik> so I am asking here...by the common logic
<Jucato> yes, and we try to point you to the place where you might be able to get better help.
<virnik> cos I need inf about script which is run by pressing hibernate from the shutdown menu of my KDM
<virnik> Jucato: there is little missunderstanding
<virnik> I am not asking about compiz...I really know compiz with it's behaviour
<virnik> I am asking about kubuntu/ubuntu scripts
<virnik> so, again, which script is called by pressing "hibernate" button?
<mefisto__> jussi01: just for the record, Option "PreferredMode"  "1280x1024" worked! screenres is now as it should be before and after login, fonts look perfect everywhere, I'm overjoyed. And it was so simple
<jussi01> mefisto__: thats fantastic :)
<ross_> jussi01: I'm getting compiler errors: "The class System.data.Common.DbConnection could not be loaded, used in System.Data, Version 2.0.0.0"
<mefisto__> and more importantly, xine video aspect is working right now
<jussi01> ross_: ahhh, ok, Ive no Idea about that error. there are a lot of people in #mysql that may be helpful if you dont get an answer here
<ross_> jussi01: Thanks, I am pursuing the question there right now...
<Ayabara> I need a tip on a good, dark theme for Gutsy. Anyone?
<adam_> kde4
<jussi01> Ayabara: ubuntu studio theme
<Ayabara> adam_: 4.0.1 out yet? someone told me to wait for that one
<jussi01> Ayabara: I think someone made one for kubuntu
<adam_> Ayabara: Probably a good idea... it's not out yet... Soon I hear, though
<Ayabara> jussi01: this one? http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/KDE+Ubuntu-studio+look?content=62817
<jussi01> Ayabara: thats pretty close, yes
<unagi> does kubuntu support expresscard?
<Daisuke_Ido> i think so, but i know they don't take american express...
<jussi01> unagi: from google results, look like a few peope have had issues...
<unagi> ok
<Qrawl> new kernel today?
<virnik> hi there, can somebody please tell me, which script should I modify, to kill compiz in KDE, once I hit suspend button?
<virnik> no reaction in #compiz-fusion chan, so i am asking here
<jussi01> Qrawl: looks that way.
<Qrawl> ok
<val0> Qrawl: fixes nvidia memory leaks
<Qrawl> !
<Qrawl> does it fix the black screen thing
<jussi01> virnik: possibly /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh ??
<val0> Qrawl: not too sure what are reffering to...
<Qrawl> I run out of memory with compiz effects and screens start turning black
<val0> Qrawl: i don't use it so i really don't know if that solves the issue, sorry
<Qrawl> ok
<Qrawl> time to reboot
 * Daisuke_Ido gets out the "rebooting isn't the solution" stick
<kiefer_> LMAO
<Absurdo> my kopete don't play sounds.. help :/
 * kiefer_ has a toothache and needs milk and smokes, bbl
<sveri> what about a doctor kiefer?
 * jussi01 tickles Daisuke_Ido with a kernel update
<Daisuke_Ido> that isn't a problem that requires a solution though :)
<Daisuke_Ido> rebooting is necessary sometimes, but it's not the first resort like in that OTHER os.
<yolnizzle> hell guys please i need some help on my kubuntu
<yolnizzle> hello guys please i need some help on my kubuntu
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: in Qrawl's case, it was a reboot to a new kernel I think
<jussi01> !ask | yolnizzle
<ubotu> yolnizzle: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
 * Daisuke_Ido puts the stick away
<yolnizzle> i hear no sound from my system. its says no mixer found i use a hp omnibook 900
<jussi01> yolnizzle: what is your sound card?
<yolnizzle> its neomagic
<unagi> ok so tvtime has shown me that my webcam works.........how do i use my webcam on aim or msn
<Absurdo> my kopete don't play the notifications? anybody help-me?
<yolnizzle> help my kubuntu dont display sound. my kubuntu also doesnt display the battery meter [neomagic magic graph sound card]
<jussi01> !sound | yolnizzle
<ubotu> yolnizzle: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Daisuke_Ido> that could be because sound is aural and display implies some sort of visual medium...
<aantipop> is it possible to switch the language of ther terminal ?
<zorglu_> q. everytime i reboot, i.e. every morning, the system rescans my whole disk with updatedb. this is quite a waste :) howcan i disable that ?
<zorglu_> ok all kubuntu helpers went to sleep :)
<skar> how do i make konsole create shell which displays "user@host:!#" form, its now displaying "$" prompt
<zorglu_> i will use the empty threat trick!!! be carefull :)
<zorglu_> skar: you have to play with the PS1 variable of bash
<zorglu_> $ echo $PS1
<zorglu_> \u@\h:\W\$
<Jucato> skar: the # is used to show that the user is the root user. $ is for normal users
<skar> Jucato: thanks
<skar> zorglu_: will try setting this var
<alan> would someone help me mount this usb drive?
<alan> it doesnt seem to want to auto mount.
<zorglu_> skar: like export PS1="\u@\h:\W\$"
<alan> also it says in my mtab that /dev/sda1 is mounted at /, and i know for a fact that isnt true.
<Jucato> zorglu_: there must either be a cron or updatedb/locate config that sets it up?
<skar> zorglu_: nope, something's wrong, bash completion isn't working, while it works for other users, something other than bash seems to be running
<zorglu_> Jucato: yep but i dont want to look that up. im lazy. i want a simple step by step solution :)
<Jucato> hahah
<zorglu_> skar: echo $SHELL
<skar> ps shows sh as command, while for another user it shows bash, so wrong shell then
<zorglu_> skar: this will tell you the shell you are runing
<zorglu_> Jucato: ok ok i will look then :)
<skar> zorglu_: /bin/sh in this problem user, while /bin/bash for the other users
<zorglu_> skar: what about putting them all in bash ?
<skar> zorglu_: dunno why and how this user alone got sh as shell X-(
<unagi> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<zorglu_> skar: me neither :)
<skar> zorglu_: ok got it, (k)ubuntu defaults to the crappy (da)sh, removed it now
<zorglu_> skar: cool :)
<Jucato> !dash
<ubotu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
 * Jucato whistles innocently...
<appelza> any reason for dash instead of bash?
<appelza> in *buntu's context.
<Jucato> lightweight and fast I think... debianized... maybe.. (Debian Al...mist SHell)...
<zorglu_> debian like to tamper with bash :)
<zorglu_> they removed the ability to do socket in shell for no apparent reason
 * Jucato shrugs...
<aantipop> where can i post large text snippets ?
<posingaspopular> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<aantipop> and they should stay a few days
<aantipop> when will this expire ?
<posingaspopular> Jucato: do you know?
<posingaspopular> i want to say a week, but im not sure
<aantipop> should be enough, ill save a local copy :)
<aantipop> uhm how do i select the hole konsole output ?
<aantipop> ctrl + a does not work
<posingaspopular> with the moust
<posingaspopular> mouse*
<aantipop> takes too long !!
<posingaspopular> and then right click
<aantipop> with mouse autoscrolling it would take 15 minutes for all that text
<aantipop> oh, got it
<yolnizzle> please i need some help on my kubuntu battery meter its not displaying ...
<neville> Try running kpowersave?
<yolnizzle> after running kpower save it says [ could not find the spacified command ]
<gundam_rx78nt1> hello.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I was wondering if someone has a theme for KDE 3.5 by the name of Universe Crimson.  The download page on kde-look.org is not working or is parked.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I would like to find it so I can install it on my machine.
<stf_> Hi. I managed to get my own usplash working my first ubuntu pc, but not on the second one. Both have usplash installed, both have /usr/lib/usplash/mytheme.so added to the alternatives system, both have had "sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)" and "sudo update-initramfs -u" executed, they have identical Ubuntu versions and GRUB configs. What could I have forgotten to do on the second one?
<unagi> i swear kubuntu uninstalls things without my knowing
<jpatrick> unagi: such as?
<unagi> wicd
<unagi> before i thought i was nuts but i was here when wicd just disappeared
<ra1> I need help people.  I have a rubbish 'Kingbridge' laptop which has a Via8237A chipset.  the Boot screen falls over after I've selected the Boot from CD or install.  I've tried options to run vga=771.  It is a widescreen thing.  Any ideas what I should try next........I've tried a zillion Google searches without any luck.
<jpatrick> W: Unable to locate package wicd
<unagi> i really just want my webcam and tv tuner to work
<akuma_> hey guys
<akuma_> D
<akuma_> what is the root password after you install from the DVD?
<jussi01> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<stf_> Hey, I installed the latest usplash on Dapper, installed a working theme for it, installed/selected it as an alternative and updated the initramfs. But usplash then only works on shutdown and manual invocation. Not on boot. Any hints?
<acemo> i just rebooted my computer and the sound doesnt works anymore.. however when i do lspci | grep "Audio" it still prints out "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)"
<unagi> acemo is alsa master up?
<akuma_> someone gave me a help on getting compiz to work with Kubuntu and its crap...
<acemo> unagi: kmix just displays a red cross on the mic icon and says Mixer cannot be found
<akuma_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<akuma_> is what someone gave me... can someone give me another howto that "works"
<akuma_> compiz-kde and what not doesnt exist
<unagi> it exists
<unagi> akuma_:
<akuma_> i just ran an apt-get and nothing came up
<jussi01> acemo: what did you do before the reboot? have you just upgraded?
<acemo> jussi01: i just enabled twinview in nvdidia-settings
<unagi> are your repos right akuma_? it exists
<romunov> akuma_: http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/8/29/How-to-install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-Feisty---tutorial-for-advanced-andor-KDE-as-well-as-Xfce-users
<ultracap> Managed to get usplash working by setting a resolution of 640x480 in usplash.conf
<romunov> i did experience problems with certain programs (open office)
<romunov> so if you use that, don't use compiz :)
<jussi01> acemo: tats weird - I know there are issues with intel hda, but if it was working...
<akuma_> i just got done installing the DVD of Kubuntu
<acemo> jussi01: i dont think that could have caused it.. because x.org has nothing to do with sound right?
<acemo> jussi01: there are issues indeed... it was a hell getting the sound to work
<jussi01> acemo: dont think so. but have a look at !intelhda - maybe there is info there to help
<jussi01> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<apparle> hi
<akuma_> unagi: i would figure a fresh install would have everything working... do i need to do some sorta apt update or something?
<unagi> if you added a  repo then
<unagi> then yea
<akuma_> unagi: repo? i did sudo apt-get update and it ran...
<acemo> jussi01: ill try to just reinstall whole alsa stuff acording to that howto :)
<jpatrick> 5
<unagi> akuma_: are ur universe and multiverse ebabled?
<akuma_> unagi: i am not sure, i've never used Ubuntu based distro except Debian back in the day
<apparle> How to use apt-zip
<unagi> i dont really know what to say.........apt-get install compiz-kde works for me
<unagi> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<romunov> akuma_: did you check the link i gave you?
<unagi> anyone have a tv tuner with kubuntu
<akuma_> thats where i am at now
<akuma_> i type in the kde one because im running Kubuntu and it says compiz-kde doesnt exist
<jpatrick> !info compiz-kde | akuma_
<ubotu> akuma_: compiz-kde (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager - KDE window decorator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.6.0+git20071008-0ubuntu1.1 (gutsy), package size 88 kB, installed size 228 kB
<akuma_> says could not find package
<unagi> like i said
<unagi> ur universe isnt enabled
<jussi01> akuma_: you need to enable the universe repo
<akuma_> how do i enable that?
<acemo> akuma_: edit the /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the # before the universe repo
<acemo> akuma_: after that apt-get update, then it should work
<jussi01> akuma_: system -> adept -> manage repositories -> tick universe
<apparle> does anybody here use apt-zip
<akuma_> which universe?
<Sbucatone> cinepaint debian exist ?
<apparle> I want to learn a platform independent programming language. Which one hsould I go for
<acemo> akuma_: #deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security multiverse
<acemo> akuma_: there should be this line in ur /etc/apt/sources.list remove the # before it
<Sbucatone> i have a problem with adept and cinepaint it said BREAK
<Sbucatone> so i can not install it ..
<Sbucatone> =(
<Sbucatone> Divilinux: oi
<Divilinux> ciao
<apparle> I want to learn a platform independent programming language. Which one should I go for
<Sbucatone> Divilinux: have you installed cinepaint ? damn i have a problem it said BREAk on adept
<acemo> apparle: Java is a good choice for a platform independent programming language
<Sbucatone> apparle: c++ python
<Divilinux> not yet...
<jpatrick> !ot | apparle
<ubotu> apparle: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<akuma_> now its saying it cannot find compizconfig-settings-manager
<apparle> jpatrick: Alright
<apparle> Anybody can help me with apt-zip??
<akuma_> i am wondering how come all this stuff on the source.list is commented out...?
<apparle> can anybody hear me???
<apparle> I wanna check if I am connected
<apparle> Can anybody help me with apt-zip
<apparle> Am I visible to others???
<sbcom> hi
<apparle> can any body hear me??
<sbcom> kasi az iran hast?
<apparle> sbcom: hi
<sbcom> :0
<sbcom> :)
<apparle> sbcom: Can you read what I say??
<Jucato> apparle: yes. you're visible.
<Jucato> !ir | sbcom
<ubotu> sbcom: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast.
<sbcom> tanx
<Jucato> apparle: try asking a specific question, and then anyone who knows the answer could answer, if they know
<apparle> Jucato: thanks for telling me that. Was my question about apt-zip also visible??
<Jucato> yes. but...
<Jucato> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jucato> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<apparle> Jucato: There is a connection problem here and my connection is being reset frequently. Ijust wanted to know whether I as connected?
<Jucato> so far no problem
<apparle> I am unable to connect to packages.ubuntu.com. Somebody else please check if they can open the site
<Jucato> can't connect either
<apparle> Jucato: In which place are you
<ForgeAus> hey Jucato :)
<Jucato> SE Asia
<Jucato> yo
<ForgeAus> how does ubiquity install? from an image?
<ForgeAus> from packages? what?
<apparle> Jucato: Tell me the country. I am in India
<jpatrick> p.u.c is down
<apparle> Any other method to get packages
<jpatrick> apparle: apt-get?
<Jucato> apparle: philippines
<ForgeAus> Apparl you can get them manually and copy them...
<ForgeAus> I mean you seem to have a nework connection
<apparle> jpatrick: right now I am on a box with WinXP and want to get some packages to take home on USB drive
<jpatrick> ah, right..
<apparle> jpatrick: Can anything be done.
<ForgeAus> all the packages are are .deb files you can install into your OS, but Adept is easier if you can use it
<LamerMan> hi everyone! can i make separate navigation panel (on the left side) for every "tab" in konqueror?
<apparle> ForgeAus: As I already said, I either have a computer 'with internet and Windows XP' or a computer 'without network but with kubuntu'
<acemo> First you must find which model of sound card you use, so run this command: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec               so i run the command and it says no such file or directory.. is there a other way of finding out wich model/codec i have?
<apparle> jpatrick: Will I have to wait untill p.u.c is running again
<ForgeAus> without a network doesn't matter if you have kubuntu all you need is access to the .deb files you can download to your usb drive
<ForgeAus> (that is download in XP)
<Jucato> ForgeAus: which goes back to his problem of packages.ubuntu.com being down...
<apparle> ForgeAus: Thats what I wanna do. But unable to connect to packages.ubuntu.com
<Jucato> LamerMan: I don't think so
<apparle> Jucato: and ForgeAus: On the ubuntu chatroom, somebody told me that 'apt-zip' will generate a script for linux and which can be converted to DOS. So can anybody help with apt-zip.??
<ForgeAus> you don't need packages.ubuntu.com
<ForgeAus> apt-zip? interesting... lol
<Jucato> ForgeAus: he does if he wants an easy way to 1. download the .deb files and 2. see the dependencies
<Jucato> (referring to packages.ubuntu.com)
<acemo> First you must find which model of sound card you use, so run this command: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec               so i run the command and it says no such file or directory.. is there a other way of finding out wich model/codec i have?
<apparle> Jucato: It may seem to you that its easy using p.u.c but its not. try installing any simple software like mplayer with p.u.c and you will understand what an headache it is!!!!!! Doing it for 6months. It takes me almost a week to install a software.> Download a package> Go home and check dependencies> Come back and download dependencies>Go home and check dependencies of dependencies  and so on
<Jucato> apparle: much easier than going to archive.ubuntu.com and searching for the .deb, trying to install it, realizing it needs some other .deb, going back to p.u.c, rinse and repeat
<apparle> Jucato: Much difficult than apt-get. Don't tell me you use the method you told above
<Jucato> fortunately no :)
<Jucato> why can't you get an internet connection on your Kubuntu?
<Jucato> apparle: don't know if this can help: http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<Jucato> !aptoncd
<ubotu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Jucato> ah no...
<apparle> Jucato: Impossible. No permission from parents. Apt-zip is similar to apt-get for people like me . It is similar to aptoncd but it generates a linux script. This script can then e converted to DOS and then used on XP. I just don't know how to use apt-zip
<apparle> nobody here knows how to use apt-zip. Last week I got many replies
<jussi01> apparle: you could do: man apt-zip
<ForgeAus> or google it?
<apparle> jussi01: I read the whole man page and understood nothing. you see I am new to linux
<apparle> jpatrick: do you know when p.u.c will be up again
<ForgeAus> app persoanlly I don't find man pages that helpful either other than something like to refresh my memory on a switch
<jpatrick> apparle: no idea
<apparle> anybody else knows when p.u.c will start again??
<Jucato> (different man pages, different qualities... they're not all written by the same person... :P)
<apparle> Is anybody free here?? I mean really free 'coz I have got a heavy job??
<Gast909> hello, i've got a problem with installing g++. is there anybody who is
<Gast909> willing to help me?
<Gast909> ^^
<apparle> Gast909: what's the problem?
<SlimeyPete> Gast909: just state the problem and if we can help, we will.
<Gast909> the problem is
<Gast909> iwant to do some programming with c++
<acemo> great way to spend youre birthday... trying to get youre own computers sound to work wich used to work perfectly :)
<Gast909> i wrote a little program
<Gast909> openend the console
<Gast909> and tried to compile via g++
<Jucato> Gast909: you need to install "build-essential". there aren't any compilers installed by default
<SlimeyPete> "g++ myprogram.c"?
<Gast909> well, i received the msg that g++ is not installed, then i tried the following
<Gast909> command "get-apt g++"
<apparle> acemo: Don't be sad. Happy B'day. What's the problem. I am a new user but I may be useful
<Jucato> Gast909: it's
<SlimeyPete> it's "apt-get" and you need to use sudo
<Jucato> Gast909: it's "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<Gast909> ah
<SlimeyPete> "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<Gast909> yeas
<jpatrick> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Gast909> i tried
<Gast909> but he said that i need the kubuntu cd
<Gast909> i put it into the drive
<apparle> Gast909: have you got the kubuntu cd?
<Gast909> but he does not accept
<Gast909> yes
<jpatrick> Gast909: rmeove the CD line from /etc/apt/sources.list
<apparle> insert it
<Gast909> uh
<acemo> apparle: the problem is that it seems the soundcard suddenly aint installed anymore
<Gast909> i am still quite noob with kubuntu
<Jucato> the CD doesn't have any compiler
<apparle> and then run the command. don't remove the cd
<Gast909> can you tell me the command?
<apparle> Jucato: my cd had build-essential packages in it
<SlimeyPete> Gast909: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list", remove the line which refers to the CDROM, then press CTRL-X  to save. After you've saved, type "sudo apt-get update".
<Jucato> apparle: Alternate Install CD?
<heilfrucht> hallo
<apparle> acemo: install it then
<Gast909> one sec
<apparle> Jucato: live cd
<Gast909> i have to note this
 * Jucato is sure the policy hasn't changed.. no compilers installed by default
<apparle> jucato: It isn't installed by default but .deb packges are provided if you want to install
<Jucato> apparle: really? hm.. haven't checked lately...
<Jucato> oh well
 * Jucato thinks he knows Kubuntu less and less these days...
<acemo> apparle: thats what i have been trying the last one and half hour already =)
<guardian> hi
<guardian> will kubuntu come with a restricted drivers manager as well as a network manager ?
<apparle> jucato: I am not sure whether .deb are in ubuntu or kubuntu live cd
<Gast909> re
<apparle> guardian: I am sure about restricted drivers maneger. Dunno about network manger
<Gast909> okay, i have to remove the cd-drive vom list
<apparle> Gast909: Hae you removed the cd from list?
<guardian> i installed kubuntu on my laptop from the kde4 livecd
<guardian> is there a Qt restricted driver manager already ?
<Gast909> and then "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<Gast909> no sry
<Gast909> i am working with xp atm
<Gast909> because java isn't installed @kubuntu
<SlimeyPete> Gast909: yes that's correct
<Gast909> and i do not have the time to install it now 8(
<Gast909> well i restart try to do what you told me and
<Gast909> be back afterwards to report :)
<Gast909> thank you very much :)
<apparle> guardian: I am using it. Its name is mostly restricted-driver-manager-kde
<apparle> acemo: You are using ALSA drivers??
<acemo> apparle: trying to use alsa yeah
<guardian> ok so it's not installed because i used the kde4 live cd ?
<apparle> acemo: Compiled and installed alsa-drivers ??
<acemo> apparle: yep]
<apparle> guardian: Ya
<apparle> guardian: maybe. I am not sure
<guardian> ok i'll test hardy alpha4 then
<acemo> apparle:  alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device       this is the error am getting
<apparle> acemo: Did you run alsaconf ?
<apparle> guardian: Why? Use the gutsy CD
<acemo> apparle: yeah i did
<apparle> acemo: Did any sound card get selected?
<acemo> apparle: my soundcard did get detected, it says the "Now ALSA is ready to use", i scroll up a bit and see  alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<apparle> No body has got some time to help me?
<acemo> oops wrong message copied
<acemo> amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file or directory
<acemo> this one i see
<apparle> acemo: That error has rendered me sound less
 * SlimeyPete has never managed to get HDA working under Gutsy. ATI HDA, though.
<apparle> acemo: try this> open konsole> asoundconf list
<acemo> apparle: Names of available sound cards:
<acemo> acemo@acemo:~$
<apparle> SlimeyPete: I have got the same card. tell me when you get yours wrking
<apparle> acemo: which one is yours?
<acemo> apparle: ALC889A
<acemo> apparle: from lspci: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<apparle> acemo: asoundconf set-default-card <name of card from the list>
<blizzzek> hi
<acemo> apparle: from what list?
<apparle> acemo: select a sound card from the list resulting due to asoundconf list
<apparle> acemo: select a sound card from the list resulting due to "asoundconf list"
<acemo> acemo@acemo:~$ asoundconf list
<acemo> Names of available sound cards:
<acemo> acemo@acemo:~$
<apparle> acemo: You don't get any card in the list. Congratulations! You are just like me  :( soundless :(
<acemo> apparle: thanks! :) i know it can work tho.. it used to work..
<SlimeyPete> apparle: I heard that the latest ALSA fixes the problem for some people
<SlimeyPete> acemo: mine used to work in Fiesty
<acemo> SlimeyPete: am tempted to install hardy..
<SlimeyPete> I guess that might work, though they may not have updated ALSA yet.
<acemo> SlimeyPete: i shall find that out :)
<SlimeyPete> :)
<acemo> too bad there aint a kde4 version of hardy yet
<acemo> anyone knows if the soundblaster live will work out of the box in kubuntu 7.10? friend of me has one laying around.. if that works i dont have to reinstall =)
<SlimeyPete> acemo: it will.
<acemo> great
<SlimeyPete> in fact it'll work with pretty much any linux distro released in the last five years - the SB Live is very well-supported :)
<acemo> thats pretty sweet :)
 * SlimeyPete keeps one in a drawer for emergencies ;)
<acemo> think it will automagicly install it or ill have to manually do that? =p
<sigma_1234> would it be illegal to distribute linux with arial as the default interface font?
<SlimeyPete> heh, now that I don't know, to be honest. I imagine the kernel module is installed by default so it *should* be loaded automatically but you may have to check your modules configuration in /etc/
<jussi01> sigma_1234: consult a lawyer, but I think so.
<acemo> sigma_1234: big chance yeah
<Gast930> apparle?
<sigma_1234> weird. how does msoft get to use it if it belongs to adobe?
<mith_> hi all! How can i install an irda driver?
<Gast930> jpatrick?
<mith_> !irda
<ubotu> Information about using IrDA interfaces under Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto
<acemo> Gast930: just ask youre question asking random names wont give you any usefull answers i belive
<Gast930> well, after having removed the cd line from the sources.list it finally works
<jussi01> !ot | sigma_1234
<ubotu> sigma_1234: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Gast930> just one (and hopefully the last) question
<Gast930> if i want to compile a program with g++, i use "g++ -o -wall (name) (sourcefile)". how can i change the folders while using the console?
<acemo> ../ to go up a folder
<Gast930> "../"
<SlimeyPete> Gast930: cd
<Gast930> in windows / dos it is
<Gast930> cd
<stdin> you need "cd" before there, cd = change directory
<SlimeyPete> cd ..
<Gast930> ah
<SlimeyPete> cd dirname
<SlimeyPete> etc
<Gast930> in linux too?
<acemo> ahh doh yeah..
<Gast930> kk
<SlimeyPete> Gast930: yes, it's the same but there must be a space between "cd" and "..", unlike DOS.
<stdin> Gast930: that command is common to just about every OS
<Gast930> thy :)
<enry> hello
<Gast930> next month i've got semester break so i can spend more time to get familiar with kubuntu, thx a lot, have a nice day! :)
<SlimeyPete> enry: hi.
<remi_> salut
<Whitman> I've locked down an account with kiosktool and want to run a script in ~/.kde/Autostart but I get an error on login about permissions.  The script is owned by the locked down account and has +x but for some reason it won't run.  Any ideas? (I've asked in #kde but got no reply)
<jussi01> Whitman: have you got #! /bin/bash on the top of the script?
<Whitman> jussi01, yes
<jussi01> Whitman: not sure
<Whitman> well, /bin/sh specifically
<jussi01> ahh yeah
<Whitman> Fixed it, had to set shell_access=true which, while not ideal, doesn't matter in my case as the kiosk users can only run 2 .desktop files both opening the prism browser.
<jussi01> Whitman: good going :D
<Whitman> Just found a better solution on the kiosktool mailing list but I think I'll leave it as it is
<yolnizzle> please why does my konsole keep giving a [ c++ preprocessor error ]
<zorglu_> !info dpkg
<yolnizzle> please why does my konsole keep giving a [ c++ preprocessor error ]
<ubotu> dpkg (source: dpkg): package maintenance system for Debian. In component main, is required. Version 1.14.5ubuntu16 (gutsy), package size 2123 kB, installed size 6712 kB
<yolnizzle> please why does my konsole keep giving a [ c++ preprocessor error ]
<Jucato> !patience | yolnizzle
<ubotu> yolnizzle: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<yolnizzle> 10ks guys
<Jucato> yolnizzle: when are you getting this error? what are you trying to do? if you could give more details, that would assist you in getting help
<Jucato> we are not mind readers :)
<romunov> yes we are, speak for yourself
<mith_> how can i make a .o file? can i make it from a .h file?
<oguz1327> hi babes
<yolnizzle> each time i try to run [./ configure ]
<Jucato> yolnizzle: do you have build-essential installed?
<yolnizzle> please how do i check ?
<Jucato> mith_: um.. you need a .cpp that goes with the .h for that... what are you trying to do
<Jucato> romunov: I'll keep that in mind next time
<Jucato> yolnizzle: "sudo apt-get install build-essential" should install the basic things you need for compiling
<yolnizzle> [ i downloaded some apps in tar.bz2 format. ] 10ks a lot jucato
<ol_dude67> jucato,why isnt in a regular install if you are going to use it in the first place?
<ol_dude67> just asking
<Jucato> ol_dude67: hum?
<Jucato> !b-e | yolnizzle
<ubotu> yolnizzle: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Jucato> ol_dude67: I didn't understand the question
<ol_dude67> its ok a little off topic, but if you are going to build packages in linux it would seem you would get that in the actual install of kubuntu or ubuntu or whatever.
<mmance> can someone tell me the limit for ext3 for the amount of files in a directory?
<zorglu_> mmance: is there a limitation ?
<mmance> I am sure there is, I just don't know what it is.
<Jucato> ol_dude67: because Ubuntu, like Debian, Fedora/Red Hat, etc. are what you call "binary distros". they provide binary packages as the default means of installing things on your system. these packages are built and tested to work on those particular distros/systems. compiling is the exception, not the rule
<zorglu_> ol_dude67: compiling from source is not considered the default behaviour
<Pici> mmance: Wikipedia should have the answer, they have quite a bit of info on filesystem limit.
<mmance> pici, nope, they did for ext2 but not for ext3
<Pici> mmance: really? hrm.
<yolnizzle> ol_dude67: have you tried the autopackage format [ www.autopackage.org/packages ]
<Jucato> ol_dude67: unfortunately, one of the dominant myths surrounding Linux is that you absolutely need to compile everything
<mmance> I have to have 180,000 files in a directory
<mmance> anyone have anything close to that?
<ol_dude67> just was wondering, like i have said before im a slack user by default.
<ol_dude67> i just switched to kubuntu not long ago.sorry for the dumb questions.
<Jucato> it's not dumb
<yolnizzle> ol_dude67: its not a dumb question we are all learners here too
<Jucato> it's a common misconception.. and you coming from slack, I'm not surprised why you asked :)
<zorglu_> mmance: with only 180,000, you can write a test. if you want.
<zorglu_> mmance: i looked at it and didnt find the answer
<Dragnslcr> mmance- a quick look at Wikipedia seems to say that the total number of available inodes is equal to B/2^13, where B is the size of the partition in bytes
<zorglu_> mmance: im would be highly surprised if it wasnt possible to do 180000 file/dir. on the other hand, im sure itwill be slow :)
<mmance> well, I guess I will let you know, thought someone might know before I have to do it
<mmance> I read that XFS has higher limits, if i really need to I can create a xfs partition for the project
<Dragnslcr> mmance- so a 250 GB hard drive would have about 30 million inodes total
<mmance> thats total files on disc though, is it not?
<Dragnslcr> Yeah
<mmance> not per directory
<mmance> thats different
<Dragnslcr> It doesn't matter, actually
<zorglu_> mmance: naive question, what need that many file in a single dir ?
<Dragnslcr> It isn't possible to have that many files on a disk anyway
<Dragnslcr> Since a file always takes up at least one block
<Dragnslcr> So in practice, there is no limit to the number of files you can have
 * zorglu_ is installing hardy on virtualbox just to try the last dpkg-deb :))
<mmance> zorglu, I have to download all these html pages, and then text process them into a single file
<mmance> with awk
<zorglu_> mmance: if you are the one downloading those pages, you can trivially make a 'fake' directory arch
<mmance> arch?
<zorglu_> mmance: processing directory with that many files are much slower
<zorglu_> mmance: sorry architecture
<mmance> I dont understand
<zorglu_> mmance: like .com/.example/.www/blabla
<Dragnslcr> mmance- then you don't need to worry
<Dragnslcr> mmance- there's no way you'll have millions of files at a time
<mmance> well, I have a compiled text file with a raw list of the files that I pump to wget with -i
<mmance> no, only around 150-180,000
<Dragnslcr> mmance- then the answer is no, you don't have to worry about a limit to the number of files you can have
<mmance> I guess the only reason I ask is cause I already ran into command limits today with the command line and 3000 files in a dir
<yolnizzle> jucato: each time i use the sudo apt-get command it returns with [Temporary failure resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com' ]
<mmance> you can't run cp or mv via commandline without donig things special
<zorglu_> mmance: the issue is with the length of the command line which is 32kbyte
<zorglu_> mmance: nothing to do with the fs  :)
<mmance> i know, i wasn't corrulating the tech, just my thoughts
<zorglu_> ok
<Dr_Willis> this is when xargs comes in handy. :)
<yolnizzle> each time i use the sudo apt-get command it returns with [Temporary failure resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com' ]
<Dragnslcr> Ooh, new kernel image this morning
<mmance> well, either way, ill let you all know the outcome
<LukeL> hello
<snegoviK> hello people.... for some reason x-server stopped starting on boot. i tried the following: sudo update-rc.d -f kdm remove /  sudo update-rc.d -f kdm defaults. I also tried renaming the symbolic link so that x11-common starts before kdm. Finally i tried runnin #init 5. These dont do anything :/
<Dr_Willis> snegoviK,  try sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Dr_Willis> ?
<snegoviK> will do
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if kdm is just crashing on you. :)
<Dr_Willis> can you run 'sudo kdm' ?
<snegoviK> oh i m kdm now
<snegoviK> i just have to do startx every boot
<romunov> snegoviK: what error do you get?
<romunov> i've been experiencing a similar problem with kdm - i have to startx on every boot
<snegoviK> romunov: errors during boot?
<romunov> yepp
<romunov> sweet: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: kdm is broken or not fully installed
<snegoviK> same here actually :]
<romunov> i did apt-get install kde to see what happens
<romunov> it will install "menu" package
<snegoviK> hm now that you mention it i did remove loads of kde apps which i dont need
<snegoviK> maybe i removed something vital by accident
<yolnizzle> did you tamper with you display driver ? mine crashed when i tried to use a sis driver inplace of my vesa
<snegoviK> nah. this started after i removed kde4
<romunov> all i changed was install kde4 and then uninstalled it
<romunov> ^_^
<snegoviK> rofl
<snegoviK> then i had to reinstall kde3 because kde4 removed loads of crap
<romunov> hum, i suspect you're my evil twin brother
<snegoviK> haha :]
<romunov> did you have K3b (burning dvds and cds)?
<snegoviK> i still do
<snegoviK> i reinstalled kde3
<yolnizzle> no
<romunov> it uninstalled that as well, along the packages it had installed for kd4
<romunov> snegoviK: what did you find wrong with kde4?
<yolnizzle> sorry i still have k3b i just neva used it
<snegoviK> romunov: kwrite/kate constantly crash on start
<romunov> how about desktop icons? did they behave ok?
<romunov> i kept losing the "wrap" around them
<snegoviK> yea i think so
<romunov> and moving the wrap on one side of the desktop moved its corresponding icon on the other end of the desktop
<romunov> really weird
<snegoviK> nah the only prob i had with kde4 is crashing
<romunov> i'll give it a few more weeks before reinstalling
<romunov> and i'll probably do a fresh install
<JuJuBee> Is there a quic way to flush my routing table other than using sudo route del... commands?
<snegoviK> ok i installed menu as you said, dpkg-reconfigure works now
<snegoviK> i will reboot see how that goes
<snegoviK> thnx a lot all
<romunov> report back
<snegoviK> sure
<yolnizzle> does any one know the detailed [code lines ] for installing ms-dos on a kubuntu
<SlimeyPete> yolnizzle: ms-dos? You mean in a virtual machine?
<yolnizzle> yep
<Lord_Drachenblut> yolnizzle: you could always use dosbox if you are trying to run old dos games
<SlimeyPete> yeah, dosbox is easiest
<SlimeyPete> !dosbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dosbox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SlimeyPete> hrm
<Jucato> !info dosbox
<ubotu> dosbox (source: dosbox): A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.71-0.1 (gutsy), package size 658 kB, installed size 2096 kB
<SlimeyPete> better.
<Jucato> if you want package info, use !info <package name>
<Dr_Willis> dosbox is a lot of fun
<Lord_Drachenblut> yolnizzle: but if dosbox won't work for you and you need a virtual machine you could check out virtualbox
<Dr_Willis> dosbox has played about every dos game ive tossed at it.
<SlimeyPete> yeah, it's pretty-much perfect.
<yolnizzle> hope dosbox doesnt need to be compiled
<Dr_Willis> yolnizzle,  why would it.. its in the repos. :)
<Lord_Drachenblut> So what are the thoughts on 8.04 so far?
<Dr_Willis> Unless of course you want/need the absoulte latest version.
<yolnizzle> my repos dont work !
<yolnizzle> each time i use the sudo apt-get command it returns with [Temporary failure resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com' ]
<romunov> the servers arent up?
<Lord_Drachenblut> romunov: I was just in the process of doing some updates so i don't think it's the servers
<Dr_Willis> yolnizzle,  server may be down.
<Dr_Willis> or yur dns server may be confused.
<Dr_Willis> remove the us. from the lines in sources.list and try again?
<yolnizzle> okay
<dreamcoder> does anyone know where i can get a repositories list
<Dr_Willis> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !easysource
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysource - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<LamerMan> hi everyone! i use konqueror + fish:// for secure file transfer. After i first entered my password for a remote host, it does not ask for the password anymore. Even if i delete the key from /home/.ssh/ , it doesn't ask for password. Is it kept somewhere in konqueror? how can i delete it?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. the kwallet perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> i alwyas forget about fish://  and end up using sshfs
<fabiano> hello
<niall_> hi
<jussi01> Does anyone know how to create styled arrows in krita?
<niall_> is there a way to revert to just the packages that would be there in a clean install, without reinstalling :x
<Dr_Willis> niall_,  not that i know of.
<Dr_Willis> You could find a list I guess. and start removing whats not in the list.
<LamerMan> Dr_Willis, it's not kwallet, unfortunatelly
<yolnizzle> niall you could try using open office to create it or try downloading open euclide from [autopackage.org/packages]
<Dr_Willis> LamerMan,  no idea. ive never noticed it saving the passwords.. good luck.
<Dr_Willis> bbl .
<yolnizzle> can any one remind me of how to edit my source list
<Lord_Drachenblut> yolnizzle: /etc/apt/sources.list
<guardian> hmm
<romunov> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.lis
<guardian> i thought hardy alpha 4 would come with kde4 by default
<romunov> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<guardian> doesn't seem to be the case
<guardian> did i miss something ?
<Tobias_S> hi what is the channle for Swedish Kubuntu?
<Jucato> !kdesu | romunov and yolnizzle
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Jucato> hahah
<Jucato> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Jucato> there.. romunov & yolnizzle ^^^
<Lord_Drachenblut> guardian: hardy is slated to be a LTS release so i think there holding off on kde 4 until 8.10 because of that
<Jucato> !se | Tobias_S
<guardian> oh
<ubotu> Tobias_S: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<guardian> i see
<romunov> Jucato: interesting, i never knew that
<romunov> althoug i usually use "sudo nano.."
<Jucato> Lord_Drachenblut: no. guardian: no
<niall_> ;/
<niall_> i've totally broken my install
<Jucato> Kubuntu Hardy will not be LTS, as decreed by Canonical. Kubuntu Hardy will come in 2 versions, one with KDE 3.5.8 (or 9) by default, and one with KDE 4.0.x
<romunov> Jucato: what's the difference? :D
<Jucato> romunov: of what?
<Lord_Drachenblut> as decreed by the mighty canonical.... Sorry i don't keep up with what they say
<Jucato> Lord_Drachenblut: been a hot issue since January :)
<Jucato> er.. since Dec. iirc
<yolnizzle> please where do i find my sources list for apt-get and how do  i edit it without having to delete it first
<Lord_Drachenblut> Jucato: well glad to see it's not going to be lts then, i been to busy lately to keep up with that news lately, and that kde4.X.X will be a out the gate option
<neville> What's the command to tell my computer to shutdown in 30 minutes?
<yolnizzle> !apt-get
<Jucato> yolnizzle: the GUI way: K Menu -> System -> Adept Manager... once running. Adept menu -> Manage Repositories.
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Jucato> yolnizzle: the text edit way: Alt+F2, "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<romunov> Jucato: between sudo and kdesudo.. other than the "kde" part :)
<Whitman> neville, sudo shutdown -h +30
<Jucato> romunov: you didn't read?
<yolnizzle> 10ks jucato
<neville> Okay, thank you very much Whitman =]
<romunov> Jucato: oops, sorry, missed the url
<christophe_> Hi ! I've installed compiz and I can't stand that my windows stick to the screen border .. any ideas how to remove it ?
<yolnizzle> you guy here have been very good to me today im really greatful especially jucato & Dr watts 10ks a bunch guys
<mefisto_> I'm on (upgraded) gutsy, but I still have kdesu installed and kdesudo is not installed. Is it important to use kdesudo with gutsy or is kdesu the same?
<kristjan_> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Jucato> mefisto_: well, kdesudo has some added benefits over kdesu, but you don't absolutely need to. if/when you upgrade to hardy, it might be installed anyway
<kristjan_> speaking of kdesudo - does anyone remeber then kubuntu 7.10 beta releases "kdesudo" application used user kde preferences? why did it change in final release?
<maurilio> Olá pessoal... Boa tarde!
<maurilio> Estou com problemas no meu Konqueror... Será que alguem poderia me ajudar?
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<paulo> ola
<paulo> alguem ai tem o kubuntu com kde4?
<maurilio> eu digito audiocd: mas não aparece a pasta "mp3", aparece apenas Ogg
<stdin> !pt | maurilio
<ubotu> maurilio: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<maurilio> qual e o canal do kubuntu em portugues br
<stdin> maurilio: #ubuntu-br
<dperandones> buenas
<dperandones> qeu tal?
<snarkster> hello
<snarkster> ok so I wasnt the smartest chap in the world, I installed kde4 and now netwrok manager doesnt work.
<spiroo> Hi
<OuZo> when i click on a image it opens with konquror's built in viewer. how can i cahnge it so that it opens with Gwenview? thanks
<spiroo> I wanna ask, when I start Kubuntu instead of the professional good looking blue background with stripes (KDE 3.5), I got a bubble discusting looking background, it glitches and switch to the good one sometimes, is this a bug and can I fix it?
<spiroo> anyone?
<XubuntuNewbie> Hello everybody; I don't know if you can help me with this but I have just installed xubuntu on my machine and it all works fine except I do not get sound (or a sound icon) in the graphical interface. When running alsamixer in a command prompt shell it shows Soundblaster Live! as detected and working?.... I am a WIndows user primarily so not too knowledgeable about linux and how to set things up.....
<Whitman> XubuntuNewbie, you'll be wanting #xubuntu
<XubuntuNewbie> oh yeah my mistake. Told him I was running xubuntu - but I thought I was using KDE.... so he sent me to you guys... then I discover xubuntu runs xfce by standard as graphical shell so.... very sorry.
<spiroo> This is the shit: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3c/Koffice2-design-competition-MoritzZimmermann.PNG
<FaiDillinGer> hi there what's up
<BluesKaj> FaiDillinGer, depends on what you need :)
<FaiDillinGer> i got a real problem. i got an external usb drivethat is always plugged in to my computer. its mounted in /media/ddext. the thing is that it is not mounted automaticcaly when i boot. (but the auto option is set in fstab) has anyone got an idea how i can get it mounted when kde starts ????
<combinio> !rmvb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rmvb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<combinio> how to watch RMVB movies?
<FaiDillinGer> maybe with vlc ?
<combinio> FaiDillinGer: but it looks i have no codecs :/
<SlimeyPete> I think mplayer will play them, but you may need the w32codecs
<werner__> vlc has many codecs within ... make a try?
<genii> Isn't rmvb a Real Player format?
<werner__> www.fileformats.com or so ...
<FaiDillinGer> yes genii
<FaiDillinGer> combinio: i think vlc has lots of codecs embedded in it
<combinio> so what kind of codecs should i install to be able to watch movies of that kind? :/
<combinio> FaiDillinGer: crap!:( i'd like Kaffeine of mPlayer
<combinio> hate VLC ://
<FaiDillinGer> combinio:  ok
<skar> which package do i install to enable 32 bit app support on amd64?
<SlimeyPete> skar: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<skar> SlimeyPete: i'm looking for a package which installes 32 bit compat libs, i don't need full 32 bit chroot support
<SlimeyPete> oh right.
<genii> skar: There is one called getlibs but it is unsupported
<genii> skar: Some info on it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<BluesKaj> skar, ia32libs
<skar> genii: nope, i remember using 32 bit apps natively on 64 bit systems
<skar> BluesKaj: yup that's it, thanks a lot to you all :)
<skar> BluesKaj: hmm ia32libs doesn't exist in the repo package list? wonder if i need to add a extra repo to the sources?!?!
<skar> BluesKaj: ok found it, stupid me :)
<werner__> skar: and whats the solution?
<skar> werner__: install the ia32-libs package, that's it, the loader will load these 32 bit libs for the 32 bit binaries we run :)
<skar> werner__: i used to install 32bit vmware inside 64bit ubuntu like this
<werner__> ah, ok, i see ... what else :)
<skar> werner__: though xen, virtualbox are more to my taste these days
<werner__> nuff said
<werner__> thx
<samar> i installed kubuntu now
<samar> i cant start amarok
<ibou__> i'd like to modify my shortcut keys on kmplayer. How to do that ?
<kristjan_> how to get flash working inside konqueror?
<kristjan_> (with proposed repo enabled; and working flashplugin installed)
<ibou__> kristjan_: the new version of flash doesn't work with konqueror
<kristjan_> ibou__: I was following the bug on launchpad and got the impression that it works if I enable "proposed" repo
<kristjan_> ibou__: bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/173890
<ibou__> kristjan_: oh ok
<marx2k> Hey I have KDE4 installed on my system but the option disappeared from my session selector.  What do I do?
<BluesKaj> marx2k, check your login menu for the kde4 option
<Potus> BluesKaj?
<the-erm> I wrote a simple script that will backup every 12 hours, the catch is it watches /dev/input/mouse1 for input, and if there is any movement it will push the backup back 3 hours.  In other words it backs up when I'm not at the computer.
<armadill0> the-erm, that was a good idea
<the-erm> Anyone know of a web page that explains how to add it to /etc/init.d/myscript
<jeroenvrp> I am looking for a way to make sure the icons in the file-picker used by Gnome/GTK under KDE is using the KDE icons. With the gtk to qt engine all icons are changed, but not these icons?!
<llutz> the-erm:  see /etc/init.d/readme and /etc/init.d/skeleton
<marx2k> BluesKaj: Thats what I meant by it's not in there. the Session chooser in the login menu...
<the-erm> llutz: I should have checked there to being with thanks.
<marx2k> it seems Gnome is not in there either but I know I have Gnome installed on my system
<marx2k> so only KDE 3.5 is in my session chooser for some reason
<SlimeyPete> marx2k: you sure? if you installed the kubuntu-desktop package, gnomewill have been removed.
<marx2k> SlimeyPete: I've not had that issue before. I was pretty sure KDE and Gnome co-exist
<SlimeyPete> marx2k: hrm yeah I could be wrong actually, sorry
<SlimeyPete> wonder where I got that idea from
<mefisto_> marx2k: you can put a kde4.desktop file (or anything else) in /usr/share/xsessions directory and it will appear in the sessions menu
<Webbmaster> hi
<SlimeyPete> hi.
<Webbmaster> why does the new update of kde4 packages break stuff?
<stdin> because we're backporting 4.0.1 and it's not all uploaded yet
<SlimeyPete> Because KDE4 is still under heavy development
<ubuntu> hi
<SlimeyPete> or that
<ubuntu> how can i change my nickname?
<stdin> /nick newname
<SlimeyPete> type /nick followed by a name
<ubuntu> thanks!
<Webbmaster> sorry i wasn't clear
<nyp4life> hey everybody
<Webbmaster> its trying to remove stuff, like kde3 apps and mplayer
<Webbmaster> stdin: so if i wait and try later it should work okay
<stdin> Webbmaster: if you pastebin the output I can give you a more definite answer
<Webbmaster> stdin: will do
<nyp4life> i have a wifi issue.. every time i use a bittorrent client i get kicked off my wireless network and cant get back on unless i restart.. any dieas
<Webbmaster> http://hpaste.org/5485
<nyp4life> i tried lowering my global connections to 60 (someone suggested) but didn't work
<Webbmaster> stdin: does that help?
<stdin> Webbmaster: it does, I'll need to reupload kde4libs :p
<Webbmaster> ah
<Webbmaster> and once you have, it should work nicely
<BluesKaj> nyp4life, have you configured the ports on the wireless gateway to work with the torrent client ports such as 6881 & 4444 in ktorrent ?
<BluesKaj> nyp4life, TCP ports
<nyp4life> i changed the ports to 50055.. same as i did in winxp n it works fine, just doesn't keep me on fo long
<nyp4life> i tried four different clients.. currently with utorrent and wine
<Whitman> Ok, odd problem.  I'm trying to get a monitor to not go into standby after idle.  I've unticked the box in the monitor power management settings and even commented out 'Option "DPMS"' in xorg.conf (and restarted x of course) yet the monitor still goes into standby mode.
<Whitman> And this is on kubuntu 7.10
<BluesKaj> aha , utorrent is ok in wine for a while then it slows ...i tried that setupo too , not satisfactory in my experience.
<nyp4life> so far utorrent has kept me on the network longest for some reason (~15 mins)
<nyp4life> ktorrent and bittorrent (and i think bittornado was the other one) have kicked me off right away (~2mins)
 * BluesKaj doesn't get it ...wireless is such a PITA 
 * BluesKaj is gonna stay wired :)
<BluesKaj> no lappies here so I guess no need
<nyp4life> hmm.. wish i could run a wire down here
<nyp4life> nobody else?? lol
<nyp4life> wireless is my only option unfortunately
<Lynoure> nyp4life: nobody what?
<nyp4life> have any suggestions to keep my wireless network from kicking me off when i try to dl/ul torrents
<nyp4life> no mattter what client i use i get kicked off
<Lynoure> nyp4life: probably a matter of weird ap settings, then
<nyp4life> can i fix this?
 * BluesKaj doesn't understand the use of higher numbered ports 
<nyp4life> well apparently port 6881 is blocked by some ISP's so its recommended to change ports to something over 50000
<nyp4life> or so i hear..
<Lynoure> nyp4life: really hard to tell without even knowing what your access point is, and more of an ap problem than kubuntu problem.
<nyp4life> but it works fine in winxp..
<nyp4life> i have a linksys wrt54gp2 router if that helps..
<Lynoure> nyp4life: if it was blocked, it would just not work... you would not get kicked off your wireless (unless it has some weird weird configuration and our ISP wanted to punish you)
<nyp4life> exactly.. so i dont no what the issue is
<BluesKaj> 6881 is blocked on some euro torrent sites , like piratebay , which is being prosecuted as we speak
<phoenixz> Hi there, I just ran the adept-updater, and when I saw the list of applications to be updated I was a bit surprised.. There were LOTS of applications marked to be uninstalled.. xchat, kontact, dolphin.. all marked to be removed.. Is there any explanation for this behaviour??
<nyp4life> what settings do i need on the router?
<Webbmaster> phoenix: have you got the kde4 repo in sources.list?
<Lynoure> nyp4life: any normal settings should work fine... whatever your ISP tells you, normally
<phoenixz> Webbmaster, yep, ever now and then I take a look at KDE4..
<Webbmaster> phoenix: yeah, i think something is broked with the kde4 packages
<Webbmaster> stdin seemed to konw what it was
<nyp4life> yea i think my router is set up correctly if i can surf and chat just fine..
<Webbmaster> if you wait before upgrading, it should get fixed
<nyp4life> im new to linux btw lol just installed 3 days ago
<Lynoure> nyp4life: what do your logs say about the disconnects?
<nyp4life> where do i find the logs?
<phoenixz> nyp4life, /var/log
<Lynoure> nyp4life: they are under /var/log, daemon or syslog might be the most relevant
<phoenixz> stdin, you know something about the KDE4 repo causing adept manager to remove a bunch of packages it should _not_ remove?
<nyp4life> i have syslog, syslog.0, and syslog.1.gz
<stdin> yeah, I've uploaded the fix, give it a while
<nyp4life> which should i look at?
<Lynoure> nyp4life: the one without numbers is the newest one
<Lynoure> nyp4life: the bigger the number the older the log
<coolbhavi> hello.. what default value line for a field to auto input the date in proper format in a table entry on Kexi?
<coolbhavi> *what is*
<llutz> anyone using tuxonice (former Suspend2) for hibernation with gutsy?
<coolbhavi> hello.. what is the default value  for a field to auto input the date in proper format in a table entry on Kexi?
<nyp4life> this is just a part of it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54865/
<phoenixz> stdin, thanks!
<Lynoure> nyp4life: what's your wlan card?
<p> Hi...i'm trying to install swiftfox, in addept the package name ends with -i686, -pentium-m etc. i'm guessing this is the CPU architecture, but I don't know which one i need. Can anyone help me?
<magli> hi
<magli> hi to everybody
<stdin> p: uname -m
<magli> uname - m
<Lynoure> nyp4life: static ip or dhcp?
<Cavallo> why I have in adept all the time libmlt-data package for update ?? I have run update for about 10 time and this packege is still there to update it :( So adept update icon is all the time in systry :(
<Lynoure> nyp4life: oh, dhcp, I can see...
<marx2k> Hm.. can't seem to find my kde4.desktop file :(
<marx2k> I wonder what I should do about that
<Lynoure> nyp4life: copypaste your /etc/network/interfaces too
<Lynoure> nyp4life: and results of  ifconfig
<stdin> marx2k: it'd be in kdebase-workspace-data
<Lynoure> nyp4life: I'm betting you have an additional interface listed, and it is called wmaster0. Seems to happen to some people, unsure still why.
<jessie> hey people
<nyp4life_> sorry got disconnected again
<nyp4life_> heres a new log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54866/
<nyp4life_> how do i get rid of this wmaster0?
<lucifaint> Hi, has anyone experienced any problems with todays update?
<mefisto_> marx2k: http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<Lynoure> nyp4life_: no idea yet, I'll have to look at you pastes first :)
<lucifaint> There seems to be a dependency issue with k9copy, gtk-emacs and others.
<nyp4life_> lol sorry Lynoure.. this is just getting so frustrating
<Lynoure> nyp4life: copypaste your /etc/network/interfaces too, and the results your  ifconfig   (in case you missed this request)
<mefisto_> marx2k: that last point is probably all you need to do
<Lynoure> nyp4life_: and knowing what you wlan card is  (it can be found in output of lspci) could help too.
<mefisto_> marx2k: I've never installed kde4, so I'm not sure
<nyp4life_> interfaces:
<nyp4life_> auto lo
<nyp4life_> iface lo inet loopback
<Lynoure> nyp4life_: ok, not defined there at least.
<nyp4life_> wlan card: RTL8187L but here is output from lspci: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54867/
<nyp4life_> and ifconfig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54868/
<Lynoure> nyp4life_: thanks, I'll look at those
<nyp4life_> thx Lynoure
<Lynoure> nyp4life_: an usb adapter?
<nyp4life_> yes.. came with my motherboard
<Riddell> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<BluesKaj> nyp4life_, my son thanks you for the tip about the port 6881 blockage :)
<vedavox> its the new kdelibs5 that depends on libgif4 and not libungif4g for somereason, so I am holing off the update
<nyp4life_> ;)
<Lynoure> nyp4life_: it's not very Linux friendly adapter, you might need to use ndiswrapper :/
<nyp4life_> now if only i can get mine working :P
<nyp4life_> and i get that from adept Lynoure?
<Lynoure> nyp4life_: I don't do ndiswrapper stuff as a volunteer, but there are many that do, and ubotu tidbit can get you started
<Lynoure> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nyp4life_> i have ndiswrapper common and ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 already installed
<Lynoure> nyp4life_: you have 7.10, right?
<nyp4life_> yes
<nyp4life_> btw how do i make konversation open firefox instead of konqueror
<stdin> nyp4life_: it uses the setting from System Setting -> Default Applications
<nyp4life_> thx stdin
<Lynoure> nyp4life_: could you still pastebin your  lsusb?
<BluesKaj> or in konverstaion settings/configure konverstaion/general/use custom web browser /firefox '%u'
<nyp4life_> Lynoure: would the rtl8180 instructions do for my rtl8187?
<nyp4life_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54871/
<Lynoure> nyp4life_: not sure, that's why I asked for that paste :)
<nyp4life_> ahh
<lucent> hello
<Lynoure> nyp4life_: this looks like a solution: http://www.datanorth.net/~cuervo/blog/2007/09/26/no-more-vista/
<Lynoure> nyp4life_: but looks = I have not tried it (no USB net adapters here)
<nyp4life_> hey anything beats gettin kicked off
<nyp4life_> ill try and let u no
<Pici> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fooser> help topics: core, auth [50 plugins: 8ball, autoop, autorejoin, bans, bash, cal, chucknorris, deepthought, demauro, dice, digg, dns, excuse, figlet, forecast, fortune, freshmeat, grouphug|confess, host, imdb, insult, iplookup|userip, karmastats|karma, keyword|forget|tell, lart, lastfm, markov|chat, math, movieplot|movietitle, nickserv, opme, qauth, quotes, realm, remind,
<fooser> roshambo|rps, rot13, roulette, rss, search|google, seen, slashdot, spell, threat, topic, translate, tube, urls, weather, wserver; 2 plugins ignored: use help ignored plugins to see why; 3 plugins failed to load: use help failed plugins to see why] (help <topic> for more info)
<combinio> how to open floopy?
<combinio> i mean - how to mount (?)
<nalioth> fumanchu: please don't bring your bots in here.
<stdin> !floppy | combinio
<ubotu> combinio: To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<combinio> stdin: thx :))
<n1tro> Hi people :) Some time ago I installced kubuntu to my computer but the sounds are extremely low. You guys happen to have any tips to fix that? Like perhaps recommend some drivers or something?
<mneptok> n1tro: checked all the output levels in alsamixer?
<n1tro> hmm.. just a sec
<n1tro> You're not talking about KMix ?
<mneptok> no, alsamixer
<mneptok> open a terminal and type "alsamixer" (no quotes)\
<n1tro> okay :D
<n1tro> everything's 00
<mneptok> that would tend to make things somewhat quiet, yes.
<n1tro> but I can still hear something
<n1tro> but very low still
<BluesKaj> n1tro, make sure the slider ctrls are up to 71% or so
<nyp4life_> Lynoure i downloaded drivers from realtek and i get errors in the first step of installation.....
<nyp4life_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54877/
<n1tro> it works now :D
<BluesKaj> n1tro, use arrow keys to negotiate
<n1tro> thanks guys
<BluesKaj> ok good
<n1tro> btw, i wouldn't want to mind you with more questions but because this is a great channel i was just wondering if it's possible to be on two different irc server with Konversation?
<n1tro> i don't wanna leave this channel because of quakenet ^^
<vedavox> n1tro: dunno about konverstaion, but try kvirc, it supports multiple servers easily
<n1tro> oki :)
<Jucato> n1tro: of course it's possible
<Lynoure> nyp4life_: hmm, that does not really look like anything easily fixed, more like fault in the makedrv
<n1tro> hmm.. quick reboot for irc
<Jucato> n1tro: press F2 for the Server List and add it
<nyp4life_> as in fault from realtek?
<nyp4life_> its a good thing i live in a basement apt n have no windows to throw my computer out of...
<nyp4life_> lol
<Lynoure> nyp4life_: no, as in fault in the makefile for the drivers
<Maxim000> can't set font size in firefox.
<nyp4life_> something i can fix myself?
<n1tro> hey dudes now that i'm in a row, how can i make all links open with firefox in kubuntu?
<Lynoure> nyp4life_: maybe, if you have experience with makefiles and compiling. I won't be digging into it, not worth it even if it was my device... I'd just get a pci wlan card instead in that case, as they are pretty cheap, or grr at Realtek for messing up
<nyp4life_> i see
<nyp4life_> so until then.. no torrents for me.. back to xp for a week or so lol
<Lynoure> nyp4life_: if torrents trigger it, it's probably because of high traffic, so setting maximum download speed could help
<Maxim000> I set it (4 examle) 16, but it still 10 or 9 :(
<nyp4life_> someone here suggested it was the peers so i lowered them from like 300 to 40.. i have to limit the dl speed too now? or should i do that INSTEAD of the global connections
<Maxim000> ctrl++ & ctrl+- works nice
<Lynoure> nyp4life_: I'd limit just the total download speed.
<nyp4life_> k
<Lynoure> nyp4life_: I wouldn't think the number of peers affect this.
<nyp4life_> and im trying the drivers again and when i try exctracting the tar.gz i get errors in Ark
<nyp4life_> can i do this from command line instead? would it make a difference?
<Lynoure> nyp4life_: should not make a difference, but that's  tar -zxf filename   for you
<Cavallo> why I have in adept all the time libmlt-data package for update ?? I have run update for about 10 time and this packege is still there to update it :( So adept update icon is all the time in systry :(
<nyp4life_> yup didnt make a difference..
<unagi> how do i completely remove a package with command line
<nyp4life_> last chance.. im trying the download speed.. farewell if i get disconnected again.. thanks for all the help
<Maxim000> unagi, apt-get remove package
<nyp4life_> think 200kb is a good limit? dont wanna go TOO low
<unagi> sigh
<Cavallo> unagi: apt-get remove --purge package
<mefisto_> Cavallo: have you tried to update in konsole? are there any error messages?
<ibou__> i'd like to modify my shortcut keys on kmplayer. How to do that ?
<Cavallo> mefisto_: if I make dist-upgarde I get this for this package:
<Cavallo> The following packages have been kept back:
<Cavallo>   libmlt-data
<mefisto_> Cavallo: when you do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"???
<Cavallo> mefisto_: yes
<Cavallo> and also for upgrade
<Cavallo> ...
<jussi01> Cavallo: that just means there is an issue with the package, and it will be released when its ready
<Cavallo> jussi01: hmmm
<mefisto_> what about (re)installing that package?
<djdarkman>  hello, I come with a strange question, it looks like my laptop`s IDE controller is malfunctioning
<djdarkman> and I don`t have the money to buy a new one, is it possible to use kubuntu from an external storage device trough usb2.0?
<nyp4life_> ibou: open kmplayer and go to settings -> configure shortcuts
<djdarkman> so is it possible to run ubuntu from an USB drive?
<jussi01> djdarkman: yes
<jussi01> !usb | djdarkman
<ubotu> djdarkman: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<jussi01> hmmm
<jussi01> not quite
<PhilippeP> Hi everybody ...
<jussi01> djdarkman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<PhilippeP> today's update wants to get rid of some Gnome packages ... is this normal ? reason ?
<Cavallo> mefisto_: I have removed it. We will see what will happen :) If anything :P
<Maxim000> how can I set font size in FF? I can set font, but not size from prefs. :( help.
<vedavox> philippe, you updating kde4?  it seems to have libgif4 as a dependancy, not libungif4g like everything else
<hemanathan> hi
<batis610> is there a way to install IE in kubuntu to test how display looks like in IE while programming?
<hemanathan> hi i need to know how to connect dial up internet using mobile through data cable
<vedavox> batis610: you can using WINE, but its tricky,
<PhilippeP> well kde4 is installed ... but I don't see the connection with mplayer  ... which the update want to flush
<Maxim000> batis610, virtualbox with windows?
<vedavox> PhilippeP: libgif4 conflicts with libungif4g
<Maxim000> or qemu
<PhilippeP> ok ... thanx ...
<hemanathan> hi i need to know how to connect dial up internet using mobile through data cable
<hemanathan> anyone help me ya
<Maxim000> what phone?
<mefisto_> batis610: ies4linux installs it for you http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<jussi01> bleh
<hemanathan> nokia 6233 ya
<hemanathan> maxim000: nokia 6233 ya
<llutz> hemanathan: check /var/log/messages after connecting the cable to the phone. it should be available as /dev/ttyACMx
<jussi01> !info kmobiletools
<ubotu> kmobiletools (source: kmobiletools): KDE application for controlling your mobile phone. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3.3-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 128 kB, installed size 484 kB
* stdin changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Some KDE 4 updates may currently broken, please don't upgrade yet | Tutorials Day logs at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KTD | The Flash plugin installation is currently broken | Website mockups wanted: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/WebsiteMockups
<hemanathan> ok then what shall i do
<jussi01> !portables
<ubotu> Guides for smartphones and portable devices can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/
<llutz> hemanathan: use kppp for dial-up internet
<jussi01> hemanathan: ^
<hemanathan> that's it nothing more than that but i did the same i got error
<batis610> mefisto: is it working with gutsy?
<kelvie_> aw crap.. so I just updated kde4
<kelvie_> how do I go back to my old versions? :P
<kelvie_> kind of sucks not having emacs
<vedavox> kelvie, remove libgif4 (and the stuff it depends on) and then reinstall emacs
<kelvie_> vedavox: ah thanks :P
<kelvie_> oh I know.. I'll remove all of kde4 that depends on libgif with kde4 running
<kelvie_> run emacs
<kelvie_> then reinstall it all and remove emacs with it still running
<dthacker> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<pramod> i am getting loads of swing errors while i am compiling my java files...
<pramod> help me with swing please
<techbw> hi all.
<pramod> i am not being able to compile files which use java libraries
<techbw> is there a way to monitor authorised remote users when they are logged onto the system?
<pramod> hmmmm ask the admin
<techbw> which admin???
<pramod> adm....
<pramod> am going...
<pramod> c ya all latr
<techbw> is there anyone that is willing to help on the above?
<aleksanteri> techbw, $(who)
<aleksanteri> or just $(w)
<techbw> have done that it only says who is connected and which session they are connected to but not what they are doing
<techbw> eg user1   0: date:time:seconds:
<XBehave> where are ndiswrapper drivers kept?
<XBehave> and is ndiswrapper installed by default?
<vedavox> ndiswrapper drivers are kept on the manufacturers website, not distributed by ubuntu
<vedavox> and its not installed by default
<aleksanteri> techbw, well you can use $(ps aux) to list the processes, it also lists which process is owned by which user
<XBehave> but ive ive installed drivers through ndiswrapper, where are they
<vedavox> techbw: enter the command 'w' in Konsole
<aleksanteri> vedavox, "[20:42:52] <techbw> have done that it only says who is connected and which session they are connected to but not what they are doing"
<vedavox> aleksanteri: sorry, just having a coffee while browsing this :P
<techbw> a little more info displayed now....w in consol that is
<techbw> $(ps aux) bash user command not found
<aleksanteri> without the $()
 * aleksanteri just uses $() to indicate a command :)
<techbw> oh i got it
<techbw> lol
<techbw> just copied and pasted
<techbw> lol
<techbw> a hellofalot more info thanx
<vedavox> techbw: if you want to monitor a single user, use top and sort by user
<aleksanteri> top's good but it's kinda hard to figure out how to use
<techbw> could u type eg of command to enter?
<techbw> aleksanteri, do you have an easier meathod to do the task?
<ubuntu> My account is no longer a sudo account. Is there a way I can edit the user account from the liveCD and make it a sudo account again?
<vedavox> techbw : ps aux | grep <username>
<techbw> thanx trying it now, the user is not currently connected to the machine, will try with my own account
<nyp4life> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<techbw> another question that i got, does anyone know of a linux boot floppy that will allow you to boot from CD, my one laptop is ancient, and would like to load linux on it, but does not boot from cd as it uses usb CD ROM
<batis610>  i try to install ies4linux in gutsy, and i got this message : http://pastebin.com/m3d1383c0
<techbw> or is there another meathod i can use to install ubuntu onto the machine?
<vedavox> aaah, KDE4 updates have been fixed :)
<vedavox> techbw: can you boot from a USB drive?
<techbw> laptop does not have that option nativly in bios.
<n1tro> Hey I have a problem, my kubuntu doesn't recognize my mouses mouse4 and mouse5 button but thinks they're all middlemouse buttons. any idea how i could fix this?
<kelvie_> yay.. so now I can have emacs and kde4 on the same computer? :P
<bascule> is setting proposed updates gonna 'hardy' my new install?
<bascule> i saw a lot of kde4 things there
<PhilippeP> it was worth waiting .... the update does not want to uninstall gnome packages
<vedavox> techbw, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy at the very end of the howto tells you what to do.
<techbw> thx for the link
<techbw> was at a site where someone else wanted the same thing, but they did not post what they did, to get thier machine working
<vedavox> I haven't actually used a floppy for about 4 years
<techbw> vedavox:  would this work for pcmcia cdrom as well ... on another machine i got win98 but if this will work on there to I would load ubuntu.
<laslavic> Hey, what are the default groups that the first user is a part of?
<vedavox> techbw: if you know the mountpoint of the cd will be, prob /dev/sda, but not sure about pcmcia
<techbw> i would think it would need to load some drivers for the disk, maybe i should try put the cd in and see if it will boot, have never tried
<gourdin> is the kde 4 update the real 4.0.1 or a recent svn version ?
<dangb> I have the desktop cd (kubuntu), is it possible to mount an already existing partition to /home during the installation process?
<pablo> Hi, I'm having trouble with my ubuntu
<pablo> It hangs when booting with a message like "waiting for the root filesystem". What could be wrong?
<pablo> dangh: It is possible, choose manual patitioning
<techbw> dangb:  it is possible, but will have to google again, can't remember which file needs to be edited
<n1tro> Hey, anybody know how my kubuntu would detect the special buttons of my mouse?
<techbw> will need to google for it again
<ThomasD> n1tro: is it logitech?
<dangb> ok, thanks
<techbw> dangb:  what file system you want to mount?
<ThomasD> imouse
<ThomasD> !mouse
<n1tro> ThomasD:  yeah, mx518
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<ThomasD> !logitech
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logitech - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dangb> techbw: reiserfs
<n1tro> thanks :P
<techbw> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=68875
<techbw> dangb: link above check itout...although it is for raid
<dangb> techbw: thanks
<techbw> k no problem
<techbw> if you want it to mount during boot process you will need to edit fstab file
<techbw> file located /etc/fstab
<dangb> ok
<techbw> dangb: add this to /etc/fstab dev/hdxx /home/your folder reiserfs rw,exe 0 0
<dangb> techbw: thanks
<techbw> xx is the hda1 hda2 hdb1 hdb2 etc
<tinin> Does anyone use kdm-kde4 in kubuntu? Id' like to know if it is working
<biopod> hi all, what to do if i fullishly installed the kde4 on top of kde3 that used to have compiz and i can only get kde4 with very weired screen colors and no kickoff ?
<techbw> biopod: I am a noob, so if others seem to think i sound dumb so be it, but have you tried to remove kde4?
<biopod> techbw:  actaully what I would like to achieve is a functional kde4.
<techbw> try remove it, then re-install it.
<hemanathan> how to install real player
<flipstar> what you can do is rename your $HOME/.kde4 directory and log back in to your KDE 4 session. That'll put you back to the default settings.
<techbw> have you also check that your repos are all enabled?
<jussi01> !real | hemanathan
<techbw> ther u go someone with a more knowlege
<ubotu> hemanathan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<techbw> :-)
<SlimeyPete> hemanathan: download it from the realplayer website
<hemanathan> i don;t know how to install
<hemanathan> slimey pete: i don;t know how to install
<RMC> i do
<SlimeyPete> hemanathan: in a terminal, go to the right directory and type "./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin"
<RMC> does anyone know where to start proggraming
<RMC> as in anygood websites
<RMC> ?
<SlimeyPete> what language?
<hemanathan> slimey pete: thats all nothing more than that
<RMC> java
<SlimeyPete> hemanathan: yeah, I think so
<hemanathan> slimey pete: ok thank you
<SlimeyPete> RMC: for java it's probably best to buy a book. There's lots of material online but most is aimed at people who an already program.
<RMC> does anyone know what the most common language is to use and is it the easiest
<RMC> ?
<SlimeyPete> C or C++ are most common, Python or Ruby are easiest
<RMC> thanks slimeypete
<aleksanteri> tcl ftw
<hemanathan> scorpking: hi i've downloaded d4x-2.5.7.1-1.i386.rpm i need to know the installation procedure
<SlimeyPete> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<ScorpKing> hemanathan: see if you can find it in the repos or find a .deb for it otherwise convert it to deb with alien
<SlimeyPete> hemanathan: you know d4x is available via apt, right?
<SlimeyPete> hemanathan: you can use Adept or apt-get to install it
<SlimeyPete> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<hemanathan> ubotu: i've tar files also
<SlimeyPete> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<SlimeyPete> ubotu isn't a person :)
<SlimeyPete> hemanathan: you should use Adept.
<hemanathan> i don't know how to use the same for installation
<SlimeyPete> hemanathan: you can find Adept in the K menu, it is already installed. It will allow you to install d4x and lots of other programs without downloading files from websites
<hemanathan> slimeypete:i don't know how to use the same for installation
<SlimeyPete> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<hemanathan> slimeypete:tat's only how
<SlimeyPete> hemanathan: I'm afraid I can't understand what you're saying
<hemanathan> slimeypete: i'm new to linux so i need the step by step procedure to open in adept packag manager
<SlimeyPete> hemanathan: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<SlimeyPete> it tells you how open adept and use it to install things
<ScorpKing> hemanathan: your internet working fine today?
<hemanathan> scorpking: no its all same 40 kbps only
<ScorpKing> RMC: you still around?
<ScorpKing> hemanathan: i mean in konqueror
<ScorpKing> hemanathan: you won't get it faster with grps btw
<hemanathan> scorpking: here in my village i have only gprs not even edge
<ScorpKing> hemanathan: then you're stuck on 40kbps
<hemanathan> scorpking: yes is there any way to increase the spped
<hemanathan> scorpking: yes is there any way to increase the speed
<ScorpKing> hemanathan: no
<hemanathan> scorpking: i want to install download manager can you guide me
<ScorpKing> hemanathan: use kget
<ScorpKing> hemanathan: type - sudo apt-get install kget - in konsole
<freakyy> hi all. where is the launch feedback setting in the kde control center for disabling the bouncing cursor when running programs?
<ScorpKing> freakyy: yes. in kcontrol
<freakyy> wherE?
<freakyy> i can't find it
<freakyy> ok found it
<freakyy> thank you
<freakyy> :D
<ScorpKing> :) yw
<hemanathan> scorpking: i get error list of sources could not be found
<ScorpKing> hemanathan: run sudo apt-get update. is there an error again?
<BluesKaj> hemanathan, have edited your sources.list at all since installing kubuntu ?
<hemanathan> blueskaj: no
<BluesKaj> hemanathan,Open adept package manager, On the menu of that screen you will want to click on Adept -> Manage  Repositories. Click the Kubuntu software tab,check all the boxes "X". The same goes for the third party software tab. Close,and then in the terminal "sudo apt-get update".Now you have more sources for applications other than the defaults that came with Kubuntu.
<JoeyJoeJo> What's the program called that sits in KDE's tray in ubuntu and tells you all about your network interfaces?
<ScorpKing> JoeyJoeJo: knetworkmanager
<JoeyJoeJo> makes sense.. thanks
<freakyy> how can i automatically generate a touchpad section in xorg.conf?
<sub[t]rnl> !info ksynaptics |freakyy
<ubotu> freakyy: ksynaptics (source: ksynaptics): Synaptics TouchPad configuration tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.3-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 228 kB, installed size 1156 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb armel hppa i386 ia64 m68k mips mipsel powerpc sparc)
<freakyy> yea for that i need to add a touchpad config section in xorg.conf
<freakyy> but i dont know how to create one because there is none
<freakyy> touchpad is working though
<sub[t]rnl> freakyy➜ that application will add the section to your xorg.conf
<ScorpKing> RMC: http://www.mindview.net/Books/TIJ/
<ijacek> !cz
<ubotu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<freakyy> when i try to start it it says: shared memory is not accessible. please add option SHMConfig "on" in the touchpad section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<freakyy> but there is no touchpad section
<freakyy> that's why im asking
<sub[t]rnl> then just add it by hand
<sub[t]rnl> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should add it as well
<BluesKaj> freakyy, maybe this will help : http://www.linux.com/feature/118108
<RMC> does everyone come on here everyday
<ScorpKing> RMC: got that link?
<RMC> what link scorpking
<RMC> ?
<ScorpKing> RMC: http://www.mindview.net/Books/TIJ/
<RMC> thanks mate what is it
<RMC> oh i know thanks
<ScorpKing> RMC: thingking in java book :)
<RMC> kk
<ScorpKing> hope it helps ;)
<RMC> cheers
<RMC> r u on here everyday
<ScorpKing> almost everyday this time
<RMC> kool
<voicu> how do i disable the network manager? it messes up my settings
<jussi01> voicu: right click it, then click quit! ;)
<voicu> ... i tried that
<ScorpKing> voicu: don't run it
<voicu> it starts anyway when i restart
<voicu> wtf, it runs by itself
<ScorpKing> voicu: tell it not to start when you quit it
<voicu> and i deleted it and some messages still appear when i restart
<freakyy> how can i find out what my touchpad's device is? i mean /dev/psaux seems to be the default but ... when i try to start ksynaptic it still tells me to add the SHMConfig setting even it is in the touchpad section
<pinepain> hi all, how to set konqueror as a default file manager, pls
<RMC> who else here laerns python
<RMC> ???
<pinepain> me
<jpatrick> !ot | RMC
<ubotu> RMC: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ScorpKing> !dolphin | pinepain
<ubotu> pinepain: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<pinepain> yeah, it very nice, but i need to do this on remote pc
<akiva> Hi All!
<pinepain> so gui method doesn't feets me
<akiva> I'm need some newbie help
<RMC> and me please
<ScorpKing> !ask | akiva
<blizzzek> gn8
<ubotu> akiva: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubuntu> hi
<akiva> I want a media player hat can handle collection of mms:// songs
<jussi01> akiva: amarok should be able to do that
<ScorpKing> anyone here knows turbocash?
<akiva> jussi01 - amarok's collection is local only AFAIK
<freakyy> what is the standard device for touchpads?
<etx> hola
<etx> hello
<jussi01> !es | etx
<ubotu> etx: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ubuntu> i hve nokia CDMA modem ,  i disconnected after some time
<akiva> does anyone know a media player the supports remote mms:// songs collectioning?
<jussi01> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<Ramla> collectioning? you mean download the file for offline listening?
<akiva> I mean making a local collection of remote songs
<pinepain> so anybody, how to set konqueror as a default file manager
<pinepain> it must be some config
<Ramla> akiva: i'm not sure what you mean, but here's something: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Rip_Streams_With_MPlayer#Ripping
<ubuntu> can any1 tell me .what the needed setting for nokia cdma modem in kppp
<akiva> 10x Ramla, I'll look into it
<ScorpKing> !dolphin > pinepain read this please
<sub[t]rnl> pinepain➜ see above, ubotu addressed you
<pinepain> sub[t]rnl: i need to do this in shell, not in gui
<akiva> Ramla, that not what I need. it plays remote songs. I want a collection manager (a searchable one) to manage all my remote songs
<Ramla> Sorry, haven't heard of that kind of thing
<Aranel> how can I find KDE Menu files ? I need to add a new shortcut to my menu.
<akiva> right click your menu and enter menu editor
<Tecumseh> good evening
<akiva> good evening 2u2
<Tecumseh> small question, where is the place kmail stores it's mail?
<Tecumseh> I have got a new harddrive and also a new install, want to restore the data
* stdin changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 | Tutorials Day logs at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KTD | The Flash plugin installation is currently broken | Website mockups wanted: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/WebsiteMockups
<Tecumseh> I have made a copy of the /home partition of the old harddrive
<SSJ_GZ> Tecumseh: ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/
<Tecumseh> thx
<akiva> ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/mail
<SSJ_GZ> Tecumseh: There may be some important stuff in ~/.kde/share/config/kmail/, but probably no actual e-mails.
<freakyy> how can i find out the device of my touchpad?
<akiva> freakyy - is it usb connected?
<freakyy> no
<freakyy> in my laptop
<akiva> run lscpi
<akiva> and find  out it's pci id
<Tecumseh> SSJ_GZ: mail restored. I'll have to recreate the account though. Those settings will be in ~/.kde/share/config
<SSJ_GZ> cool
<Tecumseh> next problem, I had azureus running on the previous install but now it keeps crashing
<Tecumseh> any chance I can get it back?
<freakyy> there is no synaptics touchpad listed
<freakyy> but i can use it
<freakyy> i just cant get the driver to work
<freakyy> because of the SHMConfig in the xorg.conf - which i added
<freakyy> - i added the whole touchpad section
<freakyy> but it just doesnt want to work
<jussi01> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<freakyy> ok
<MLW> is it possible to install keyloggers on a linux system ? i just wanna know to know if there might be one on my system
<freakyy> :(
<Tecumseh> MLW: hard but indeed possible
<MLW> not by regular users?
<MLW> were talking experts?
<JoshOvki> MLW there might be one, but for it to install they would need a password for sudo
<MLW> can i scan?
<morphine> how do I add a user to an existing group?
<morphine> on the command line
<freakyy> i do: adduser <user> <group>
<JoshOvki> sudo  first
<morphine> sorry, an existing user to an existing group
<freakyy> as root
<freakyy> ;D
<jussi01> freakyy: its the input device section
<morphine> ah, sweet
<freakyy> morphine: yea, an existing user to an existing group: sudo adduser <user> <group>
<jussi01> freakyy: see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=975421
<morphine> thanks
<freakyy> jussi01: thank you
<Tecumseh> JoshOvki: that can be sircumvented by a script that helps you install something, installing the keylogger on the side. For instance Automatix of Envy could do such things (don't say they do)
<morphine> now I can administer my website :)
<JoshOvki> Tecumseh: true
<freakyy> jussi01: i have it like that. ksynaptics still tells me there wasnt an SHMConfig "on" in the touchpad section but there really is. the touchpad also is working but scrolling f.e. doesnt work without the driver it seems.
<jussi01> freakyy: have you tried restarting x ?
<sub[t]rnl> have you restarted x since changing your xorg.conf
<freakyy> yea
<freakyy> after restart it still tells me the same
<freakyy> ill restart again, brb.
<jeisma> Could someoen walk me through installing a windows computer game through wine?
<jeisma> I Just installed wine
<jussi01> jeisma: which game?
<jeisma> starcraft
<jeisma> woot
<ahmos> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<jeisma> ???
<jeisma> jussi01 starcraft
<freakyy> still the same
<freakyy> after restarting X
<freakyy> :(
<freakyy> any ideas?
<jussi01> jeisma: wine setup_file_here.exe ???
<jeisma> jussi01 where do i do that? in the terminal?
<freakyy> when i do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it also doesnt ask me anything about the touchpad
<jussi01> jeisma: yeah
<jussi01> jeisma: you may also be able to right lick it and install with wine
<jussi01> s/lick/click :P
<jeisma> jussi01 so how about when i want to play the game? what do i do?
<enzo>  i'd like to modify /etc/resolv.conf, but it's said in this file to not edit directly, so how can i modify it ?
<jussi01> jeisma: it may put an icon in the menu under wine, but not sure
<TeraByte> Hi ppl, i have a doubt here... My ntfs disc dont show in /dev and i dont find this partition or disk in my system... i type fdisk -l and show only 1 of my disk and the partitions.... in other distro (backtrack) show all... anyone know what my problem and how can i fix this? ps.: sorry my bad english, im brazilian...
<ahmos> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<jussi01> !msgthebot | ahmos
<ubotu> ahmos: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<jussi01> TeraByte: not sure about your issue, but you can always try the brazilian channel as well :)
<jussi01> !br | TeraByte
<ubotu> TeraByte: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<TeraByte> oh jussi01 ty, i will ask there...
<jussi01> TeraByte: :)
<jeisma> Can anyone explain why every time I try and click a drop down menu on kubuntu
<jeisma> it starts flashing
<jeisma> and slows down before opening up
<jeisma> is that an effect tha tcan't be handled on my laptop that i need to turn off?
<braiam> Hello there
<braiam> does anybody know how to solve this? when I copy files to any ntfs partition, konqueror says me that "could not change permissions for (filename)". The file is copied, but it is triggering that error
<hyper_ch> hiho, I wonder if I use a keyfile for dm_crypt/luks is there something I should worry about? minimal filesize or something?
<val0> have any of you ever installed Eprints3???
<Tecumseh> I'm having a problem with a simple usb camera (my son's camera). When connected it won't let me download images, just browse the content of the camera. This is the lsusb line that lists the device: "Bus 001 Device 009: ID 0553:0202 STMicroelectronics Imaging Division (VLSI Vision) Aiptek PenCam 1" It did work in Feisty, why doesn't it work in Gutsy and how to fix that?
<gorongoro> hola
<jussi01> !es | gorongoro
<ubotu> gorongoro: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jussi01> Tecumseh: can you not browse to where the images are? then just copy them ?
<jeisma> how do i see how much ram is being used and how much space on the drive is being taken up>?
<gorongoro> hola alguien me puede ayudar con cabletv 1.3.9??
<jussi01> gorongoro: you need to join the #kubuntu-es channel, only english in here please
<gorongoro> ok
<jussi01> jeisma: type: free into the terminal
<ahmos> Hi everybody,I've a small problem..when i start to download a program..kate is opened automatically and I've to save the file from kate,,anyhelp plz?
<jussi01> ahmos: right click and save link as ?
<ahmos> it seems working but ,is there another way to do this auto.?
<Tecumseh> jussi01: no, I can browse to the location but I get an error when copying (Unknown error, Error reading from the port)
<ubuntu> hi plz help, my hard drive just blew up and now im trying to setup an os on my 250 but i want to delete files from it using the live cd and it wont let me
<val0> ubuntu: you don't need to delete files with live cd
<ubuntu> but i need to to make space for the new os
<val0> ubuntu: when you set up your partition info you can reformat the drive
<ubuntu> i dont want to reformat, i have to much important data on that drive
<val0> ubuntu: but you want to delete the files?
<JoshOvki> ubuntu have you made a backup on all the files? because things do go wrong
<ubuntu> i want to delete a 40gb folder and create a partition over it using partition magic
<val0> ubuntu: /set theme jokx
<val0> ubuntu: ignore that
<enry> goodnight!
<ubuntu> come on guys please i just want admin rights using a live cd to delete some files
<fredoslack> Esxpro hou hou
<ubuntu> i should jus go to my ubuntu live disk and run sudo nautilus
<fredoslack> are you here ?
<ScorpKing> ubuntu: gksudo nautilus
<ubuntu> i am in kubuntu
<ScorpKing> ubuntu: kdesudo konqueror then
<ubuntu> bash: kdesudo: command not found
<ScorpKing> kdesu ?
<ubuntu> thank u
<hillkorn> hi
<Tecumseh> jussi01: I have found a thread on the ubuntu-forums that describes my problem. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20771 The webcam does have the STV0680 chip
<Tecumseh> sadly no sollution is found there
<jussi01> :(
<SmokeIT> I just tried to play a movie with kaffeine and it said that the audio divice is busy
<SmokeIT> what should i do to fix it
<unagi> sudo /etc/init.d/alsautils restart SmokeIT
<SmokeIT> k thx
<unagi> otherwise restart
<Tecumseh> jussi01: is a tail of /var/log/messages handy to troubleshoot? Have it here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54921/
<jeisma> I just downloaded a tar.gz file that contains a new sytle for kopete, how do i chnage kopete?
<jeisma> how do you untar files?
<freakyy> tar xvzf <file>
<jussi01> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Negatratoron> Hi-hi, and do y'all have time to work on a problem with Kubuntu crashing?
<Negatratoron> In other words, I have a problem with kubuntu crashing, and I have some raw screen output from various crashes, but I don't know what any of it means
<Negatratoron> Is anyone available?
<unagi> kubuntu never crashes
<unagi> you're doing something wrong
<jussi01> Negatratoron: it would be helpful if you pastebinned what you have
<unagi> obviously im kidding
<jussi01> unagi: thats not helpful
<Negatratoron> yeah
<Arwen> Negatratoron, images please.
<Negatratoron> Images?
<christoph> hallo
<jussi01> Negatratoron: pictures or pastes of the problem
<jussi01> !hi | christoph
<ubotu> christoph: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Negatratoron> I'll type it all up on pastebin
<Negatratoron> Thank you
<christoph> my first time i'm with an ubuntu PC online ^^
<freakyy> hi all. what is a good groupware server?
<freakyy> oops wanted to post this in #ubuntu
<MarcC> where's the Hardy artwork at?
<MarcC> anybody have a link to the Hardy wallpaper?
<Negatratoron> http://pastebin.com/d74174de9
<Negatratoron> yep
<Jucato> MarcC: http://www.vladstudio.com/wallpaper/?288
 * MarcC whistles
<MarcC> ok, thanks Jucato
<Negatratoron> I am leaning towards the first bit about the kernel panic as the source of the problem...
<Negatratoron> I'm sure that the freezes are not a hardware problem, because Windows XP runs fine and dandy
<Negatratoron> The computer just stops responding to everything, including any and all keyboard and mouse input
<Negatratoron> If there is a sound playing, it starts looping the most recent half second or so
<JoshOvki> Negatratoron : is it on the same harddrive as the XP?
<Negatratoron> no
<JoshOvki> could be a failing drive, does it click at all?
<Negatratoron> nope
<JoshOvki> no change in noise as it happens (apart from the music)
<Negatratoron> What?
<JoshOvki> The computer doesnt make any unusual noises as it crashes?
<Negatratoron> no, it doesn't
<JoshOvki> hmmm. not sure then sorry
<Negatratoron> Thank you anyway
<Negatratoron> I'm just kind of lost :)
<ScorpKing> Negatratoron: it should say why you get a kernel panic
<Negatratoron> Where?
<Negatratoron> If you mean by the kernel panic message, I could try to get the computer to freeze and show that message again...
<e`DrAvEn> does kubuntu gutsy have a RT kernel by default?
<Negatratoron> Do you know if there is a log file somewhere that would have this stuff?
<ScorpKing> yeah. there's usually some usefull msg before you get a kernel panic
<ScorpKing> Negatratoron: all logs are in /var/log/
<Negatratoron> Oh, I forgot to type a bit into the pastebin
<Negatratoron> Oh, no I didn't
<jussi01> e`DrAvEn: yes, just sudo apt-get install linux-rt
<e`DrAvEn> I tried and it didn't find the package
<jussi01> e`DrAvEn: you need to have multiverse I think
<cpk1> I have a question, trying to boot from a 2.6.24 kernel I got from git and the entries for where to boot from are the same in grub but for some reason the 2.6.24 kernel says it cant find hd0,0 why is this?
<e`DrAvEn> jussi01: thanx got it :-)
<jeisma> i started up a game that wont go away
<jeisma> how do i kill it?
<jeisma> and how do i turn off mouseover tooltip on the bar at the bottom
<sub[t]rnl> jeisma➜ right click on the panel, configure panel, appearance.
<sub[t]rnl> try killing the game with 	killall processname
<adrock358> Anyone know how to get a printer working that is not supported with linux?
<adrock358> this is kind of ridiculous.  it must be an old print/fax/scan
<sme> sm
<sme> I just formated my dell dimension and i installed linux onto it but i want to put windows back n with a cd which is not from dell is that possible to do ?
<sme> i am just helping somebody else i always use ubuntu
<sub[t]rnl> sme➜ hard to tell with another manufacturer install cds.  Best way to find out is to try.
<sme> when i run windows install program in the begining of the installation it says that my harddrive is just 900 mb but the accual sixe is 146 Gb
<sub[t]rnl> sounds like its trying to install on the wrong partition?
<sme> The computer is formated with kubuntu allready and i selected to use the whole hd when i installed kubuntu
<sub[t]rnl> ask in #windows
<kkathman> what does it mean when and update says "Failed to write commit log" ?
<ScorpKing> maybe your disk is full? ;)
<kkathman> not a chance I have like 500gb and only using 20%
<kkathman> bbiam
<cpk1> !easysource
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysource - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<e`DrAvEn> how would i set up kubuntu to let me select from a kernel at boot?
<e`DrAvEn> er .. select a kernel
<venik> can anyone help me print from a WINDOWS machine via the network from a WINDOWS (XP) machine?
<venik> I have an HP parallel printer on a Kubuntu machine
<hydrogen> WINDOWS?
<hydrogen> nope!
<venik> and I want to print to it from Windows
 * hydrogen wanders off
<crweb> venik: you would need ipp/cups drivers for windows probably
<crweb> or setup samba printer sharing on kubuntu
<venik> how do I do that?
<hola1> sameone know pppoe
<venik> Windows does not seem to find this printer on the network when it browses for network printers
<crweb> sudo apt-get install samba
<crweb> venik: thats because it is searching for Windows shared printers via Windows File Sharing
<crweb> you would have to setup kubuntu for windows file sharing with samba
<venik> Adept says that SAMBA is installed
<filo1234> hi to all i have a problem with kbluetooth, with my telephonei cannot send files on pc
<crweb> venik: http://www.petersblog.org/node/726  maybe this will help
<venik> thanks-- that seems relevant, and possibly even helpful
<crweb> venik: http://my.opera.com/albuemil/blog/2007/01/12/server-file-and-printer-sharing-with-w
<crweb> venik: that one is even newer
<crweb> (last month)
<crweb> it is muc more in depth and is for setting up users and stuf
<venik> thanks-- I am reading it
<venik> I was hoping to find some GUI application for setting things up, rather than editing a long conf file... ;-(
<shinda> hey guys, recently I've found my computer to complete stand stills, to the point where everything is frozen and I can't ssh (computer times out off of the network after a bit also) and no response from any devices ie mouse/ keyboard, anyone know if I can find or trace what might be triggering this to happen?
<ScorpKing> shinda: open konsole and type free .what does it say on the swap line?
<axel_> Hello! I've got a problem with Kile. When I try to compile a document with citations I get a warning saying that there was no .nls-file. Can anybody help me cofiguring Kile?
<filo1234> hi to all i have a problem with kbluetooth, with my telephonei cannot send files on pc
<ScorpKing> shinda: it sounds like your swap is turned off.
<hola1> filo1234: have you time to answer to my question in ubuntu.it?
<shinda> sorry i was just in here a minute ago, talking about random system halts, anyways it happened again, someone mentioned free in konsole,
<shinda> I get for swap: Swap:      1502036          0    1502036
<ScorpKing> shinda: oh ok. swap is on then.
<ScorpKing> shinda: does it stops working after a while of being logged in?
<shinda> ScorpKing, it differs last time it halted was after less then 30 mins, other times longer, like maybe a day
<filo1234> hola1: maybe come on
<ScorpKing> shinda: weird. anything in the logs? maybe do a ram test
<shinda> ScorpKing, any idea which log in particular I should be looking at
<ScorpKing> no idea
<ScorpKing> error messeges or something that doesn't look right
<hola1> filo1234: are you in .it?
<filo1234> yes
<shinda> ScorpKing, nothing that I could find so far, got any advice on how to do a ram test?
<ScorpKing> shinda: the livecd or the last grub entry. it's usually a lack of memory that cause that as far as i know
<shinda> Thanks, I'll give it a try
<venik> can't get SAMBA to run, although it is installed
<jessie> venik: how are you trying to get it to run?
<venik> smbclient -L localhost
<venik> to check it
<venik> and it says it is not running
<jessie> ummm..... "sudo /etc/init.d/samba start"?
<venik> it says also that the command samba is not found
<venik> progress-- it started, but:
<venik> udi@udi-desktop:~$ smbclient -L localhost
<venik> Connection to localhost failed (Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME)
<jessie> k, well... i dont know. hm... but i have to go now. you sure you have it insatlled? ie, "sudo apt-get install samba"?
<venik> I use Adept, and it says Samba is installed
<venik> also after I typed your command it started
<jessie> k, well i need to go now
<jessie> bye
<venik> ok-- thanks
#kubuntu 2008-02-06
<djzn> is Kubuntu 8.04 going to ship with KDE Four?
<stdin> there will be a KDE4 and a KDE3 version
<goppp> hey any use ubuntu, and gotten dual monitor to work
<stdin> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<djzn> will the 3.x series be the "main" KDE in kubuntu?
<stdin> CDs from shipit will have KDE4, upgrades from gutsy will stay KDE3 unless you decide to install KDE4 too
<djzn> is KDE 4.0 a promise in terms of people may start looking for KDE instead of GNOME from now on?
<djzn> and eventually a more closer interest on Kubuntu than Ubuntu?
<stdin> KDE 4.0 is just the latest version of KDE, if you decide to use it instead of Gnome then great, if not then it's you're choice
<djzn> i mean... i try try try to use GNOME, but it's a pain...
<stdin> it wasn't created to directly compete with Gnome, but to be a better KDE
<djzn> then I try try try to use KDE, it's another pain (too many menus, too many features, too many hundred different ways to achieve something)
<Odd-rationale> djzn: Try just using a wm like *box
<djzn> no, i think GNOME and KDE actually are the way to go, but it's funny how they keep "losing" it....
<Odd-rationale> djzn: My personal favorite is fluxbox
<djzn> there is no functionality in fluxbox
<djzn> not interested in pressing million key shortcuts
<ScorpKing> nite guys
<the-erm> I have a usb drive, and I leave it plugged in all the time, however /dev/sd* doesn't show up unless I turn it off then turn it back on after a reboot.  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<axel_> I've got a problem with Kile. When I try to compile a document with citations I get a warning saying that there was no .nls-file. Can anybody help me cofiguring Kile?
<the-erm> I don't know what kile is to be honest.
<etfb> Does Adept Updater have a log or history file anywhere?  I want to see what was updated recently.
<the-erm> etfb: /var/log/apt/term.log ... I think
<stdin> etfb: you can use the /var/log/dpkg.log too
<NickPresta> the-erm, yep. I don't know if it logs Adept stuff there too (although it should).
<etfb> Cool, thanks.  I'm running on my work Windows box right now (although using Erc in Emacs) so I'll fire up my Ubuntu laptop and check.  Thanks for the info.
<Odd-rationale> How will I know when keep is done backing up?
<maduser> its never done it just keeps on backing up:)
<Odd-rationale> maduser: So what happens if I remove my ext hdd now?
<hambobo> i need thewindows xp for grub menu because it got deleted when i installed 7.10
<jhutchins> Odd-rationale: I suppose you would have to shut it down and unmount the drive.
<Odd-rationale> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Silouck> an application to save my webcam sessions?
<Odd-rationale> jhutchins: Shutdown and remove the drive while it is off?
<jhutchins> Odd-rationale: pronoun collision.  Shut down keep, un-mount drive, remove drive.
<Odd-rationale> jhutchins: oh, ok.
<Silouck> an application to save my webcam sessions?
<jhutchins> Silouck: webcam sessions of/in what?
<andy_> hey guys, just wondering where they widget styles are kept in kde?
<Silouck> jhutchins: webcam from notebook
<Silouck> i need an app that can save the webcma sessions independently of using an instanst messenger protocol
<tmosxopoulos> I just installed kubuntu and I dont here the sound
<tmosxopoulos> any sound
<tmosxopoulos> can anyone help me
<tmosxopoulos> ?
<Odd-rationale> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tmosxopoulos> thanks
<Odd-rationale> tmosxopoulos: Another thing you can try is to open konsole and type speaker-test
<jhutchins> Silouck: You're not being very clear.  If you want to save video from IM session, you either need an IM client that supports it or a desktop capture program.
<Silouck> jhutchins: no, not from a IM session, just from webcam
<hambobo> how do i recover windows after ubuntu upgrade
<NickPresta> hambobo, what do you mean? Windows doesn't show up in your operating system list at start up?
<hambobo> NickPresta: excatly
<doobeh> Quick question--  If I create a file, and then a symlink to that file.. Can I give the symlink different permissions
<doobeh> e.g. if I say the original file can only be opened by bob
<doobeh> but the symlink can be opened by sarah
<doobeh> can sarah read that file?
<stdin> doobeh: no
<doobeh> thanks
<Silouck> jhutchins: well was useless to ask you
<freakyy> hi all. is anyone familiar with kontact and eGroupware?
<Daisuke_Ido> !attitude | Silouck
<ubotu> Silouck: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sputnick> bizarre, avec gutsy + compiz fusion je n'ai que 2 bureaux virtuels effectifs alors que ma barre de tache en affiche 8 oO   dans mes reglages j'en ias 4...
<Daisuke_Ido> stdin: in other words, bob doesn't want sarah looking at his collection of adult photographs
<sputnick> sorry, wrong channel
<hambobo> i need the grub menu command for windows xp
<hambobo> windows xp deleted from grub menu thats why
<Daisuke_Ido> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Daisuke_Ido> hrmm
<hambobo> i saw it no help..
<Daisuke_Ido> that's got the other way 'round, but i dunno...
<Daisuke_Ido> windows is installed on the first partition of your first hard drive?
<NickPresta> hambobo, you can try running `sudo update-grub` in a Konsole and see if that adds an entry to your menu.lst (in a Konsole type: cat menu.lst. At the bottom, you shuold see mention of Windows)
<hambobo> Daisuke_Ido: i dont know
<Daisuke_Ido> nick's got the better idea
<Daisuke_Ido> i forgot about update-grub
<gauda> hello friends, i've got a little question regarding ssh and auto-login on an ubuntu 7.10 machine. can someone help please?
<NickPresta> You can manually add the Windows entry if you want to try. http://pastebin.ca/893310 (add that at the very bottom) but try `update-grub` first.
<NickPresta> gauda, explain your question as best you can and if someone can help, they will help :)
<gauda> i set up a single-sign-on to a server so i can log in very easy. i used the file /etc/pam.d/kdm-np and added the lines  @include pam-ssh-auth and  @include pam-ssh-session but i am not able to use the single-sign-on any longer :(
<Daisuke_Ido> NickPresta: that was going to be my suggestion
<gauda> as i understood, the file kdm-np is for non-graphical login: autologin
<nick__> hi
<gauda> anyone?
<nick__> how do i upgrade to harryharon from commandline?
<hambobo> why You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<nick__> how do i upgrade to harryharon from commandline?
<stdin> nick__: 1) it's Hardy Heron, 2) don't
<nick__> y not?
<hambobo> how i get permission to write to grub
<stdin> nick__: because it's development software and unstable
<nick__> :"( ok i will have to find another way to help out
<nick__> thanks for your help :P
<stdin> hambobo: in what application?
<hambobo> stdin: so i can put my new menu.lst in it
<stdin> hambobo: depends what application, for kate you use "kdesu kate" for nano you'd use "sudo nano"
<juan> how do i setup grub after the install? so that it updates as normal (my alt-cd refused to install to when i told it about my grub)
<hambobo> stdin: never used sudo nano before
<juan> hambobo: only root has permision
<stdin> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<juan> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<juan> id recomend eding grub in nano ( IMO, theres less to go wrong), unless kate has a highlight mode to help with grub
<hambobo> i use sudo gedit
<ubuntu> me ayudan con una entrada
<gauda> i set up a single-sign-on to a server and it works really good. now i want to use the auto-login of kde (gnome should be very similar), so i activated it via the kdm configuration and used the file /etc/pam.d/kdm-np to add the lines  @include pam-ssh-auth and  @include pam-ssh-session but now i am not able to use the single-sign-on any longer :( the question is  if /etc/pam.d/kdm-np is the right file. as i understood it is read at non-graphical login. is auto
<ubuntu> como crear un disco de rescate
<juan> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<hambobo> i have edited the sudo nano grub menu now wat
<MikeT> I just installed a new theme for kde and the text in certain websites (only when view'd in firefox) is a light green, anyone know whats going on?
<stdin> hambobo: save it "Ctrl-O" and exit "Ctrl-X", that's it
<hambobo> stdin: thanks!!!!
<hambobo> stdin: well i gotta go bye
<stdin> bye
<juan> can kopt=root=UUID for grub be copied from fstab or is it looking for a particular part of the HDD
<stdin> juan: they use the same UUID yes
<juan> thx
<juan> if i give everybody the power to shutdown and select grub as the boot manager, can they choose to boot to different grub options, and more importnatly does this bypass my grub locks
<stdin> juan: it won't bypass a grub password
<juan> so if they select boot from cd it will still respect the 'lock ' on the option?
<stdin> as long as the bios isn't set to boot from cd
<snarkster> good evening
<snarkster> does kde network manager work kde4
<stdin> all the kde3 apps work in kde4 (as longs as they are installed)
<snarkster> ok so I can install knetwork manager for kde3 and it will work?
<tekteen> snarkster: yes
<tekteen> snarkster: I use knetworkmanager (kde3) on kde4
<juan> how much more ram does kde4 use? is it feasable to run it on 256?
<biovore> not really
<Daisuke_Ido> ha...  haha...  HAHAHAHA...  actually, you can try it.  kde 4 is NOT polished enough for regular desktop use yet, however.
<snarkster> brb
<juan> biovore: what the real min spec about 512?
<biovore> its a debug compile.. so its slow
<biovore> probably 512 would work.. needs a good graphics card though..
<biovore> has GL effects built in..
<stdin> the binaries are stripped actually
<biovore> oh they are..
<biovore> cool
<shinda> was wondering if anyone has gotten flash to work with konquerer in 7.10? I've been trying for last little while but anytime i visit a flash site, ndsiplugin crashes
<shinda> I chceked out google, and it seems to be a common annoyance
<fouad__> :)
<mdshaw89> Hello!  Any pointers to knetworkmanager?  All of a sudden it stopped working!  It was working fine - now it doesn't.  I changed router settings, uninstalled/re-installed and nothing.
<Dr_willis> Uninstalling/reinstalling is 'windows thinking' :)
<jeisma> could anyone tell me how to open beryl on startup?
<Dr_willis> I would say check the forums for info on that mdshaw89  it may be some common issue
<sub[t]rnl> mdshaw89➜ make sure there is nothing defined in /etc/network/interfaces/  you'll only want "auto eth1" or whatever your device is.  Otherwise knetworkmanager won't control it.
<Dr_willis> jeisma,  beryl? or compiz-fusion?
<jeisma> Dr_willis beryl
<sub[t]rnl> mdshaw89➜ /etc/network/interfaces
<mdshaw89> aaahhh
<mdshaw89> my /etc/network/interfaces has all kind of junk in it
<Dr_willis> jeisma,  Berly is basicially dead. You could lauch it from a script in .kde/Autostart i guess
<mdshaw89> okay - so looks like I need to wipe it
<NickPresta> jeisma, what's wrong with Compiz-Fusion?
<jeisma> NickPresta i never tried compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> time to start :)
<Dr_willis> !compiz | jeisma
<ubotu> jeisma: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<NickPresta> jeisma, I would ditch Beryl and give compiz-fusion a try. It has the core features that you like in Beryl and then some. It is also more stable and updated/developed
<juan> jeisma keep a beryl install if possible, alot of Beryls features remain unported
<NickPresta> juan, like what?
<tyson_> does compiz fusion work well on gutsy kubunt?
<NickPresta> tyson_, yep.
<jeisma> NickPresta i followed your advice and i just removed beryl and goin onto compiz
<juan> input redirection (a major set back for may thins), switching to top of cube
<mdshaw89> Now my ath0 won't enable at all????
<mdshaw89> device shows up in ifconfig
<NickPresta> juan, okay. Fair enough (although there are more than enough faces on the cube that you don't need the top). I would hardly consider those "alot of Beryls features"
<tyson_> should i get compiz or compiz-kde?
<NickPresta> tyson_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion Read the section on Installing (for Kubuntu)
<juan> the input redirection 'hack' allowed stuff alot functionality that wont hit compiz for along time, the tob/bottom cube makes a nice screenlock and is also a very nice way to see all your desktops at the same time/get to a desktop fast
<jeisma> NickPresta how will i go about making this compiz start on startup?
<juan> compiz-kde
<juan> jeisma: do you use sessions?
<NickPresta> jeisma, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion#head-f4aed4bfe7729780222e161618770913c6859869
<jeisma> juan what do you mean sessions? i don't now what that means
<sub[t]rnl> compiz-kde only contains a window decorator for compiz that looks like kwin.
<jeisma> COuld someone tell me how to get rid of the tooltips that come up when you do a mouseover the windows or any icon on the bottom bar menu
<juan> kde by default keeps all your aplications, so when u start up the programs you were using last time you shut down, also start, if you use session compiz gets saved
<jeisma> including the taskbar, and hwen you hover over windows
<jeisma> i guess i don't use session juan
<sub[t]rnl> jeisma➜ right click, configure panal, appearance
<sub[t]rnl> s/panal/panel
<jeisma> juan cause when i had beryl, it wouldn't be up next time i restarted
<NickPresta> jeisma, right click on the task bar > configure > Appearance > uncheck Enable Icon Mouseover Effects
<juan> im updated a clean install i just go a question over if i want to update a library should i report this as a bug?
<NickPresta> juan, I don't understand what you mean.
<juan> i just installed kubuntu, ran sudo aptitude upgrade and got a conflict, does this need reporting or should i just solve it and ignore it
<jeisma> NickPresta so i just followed those instructions from the site you gave and i still dont have compiz on here
<NickPresta> juan, what happens when you run: sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<NickPresta> jeisma, have you install compiz-fusion?
<jeisma> NickPresta and now none of my windows have headers?? help!
<jeisma> NickPresta i ran the line it told me too
<jeisma> sudo apt-get install compiz-kde compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<jeisma> compizconfig-settings-manager emerald librsvg2-common
<jeisma> that line
<NickPresta> jeisma, try Alt+F2 and then type in: emerald --replace
<jeisma> said no command found
<jeisma> could not run the specified command i mean
<Daisuke_Ido> well of course
<Daisuke_Ido> it's part of the previous line
<Daisuke_Ido> you don't have window decorations because you don't have a window decorator
<jeisma> ok soo how do i get that?
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager emerald librsvg2-common
<armadill0> jeisma, I just jumped in... try compiz --replace
<jeisma> no i already did that
<armadill0> jeisma, ok
<juan> not sure ill try it once i diside which version of the file i need to keep
<jeisma> armadill0 and hten everything shakes a bit, goes black for a sec and then that's it
<Daisuke_Ido> jeisma: use the command i gave you
<jeisma> armadaill0 oh i did it again and they're back..
<jeisma> Daisuke_Ido i already did that as aprt of the command above wen i installed everything
<armadill0> jeisma, ok. so, that command works?
<jeisma> armadill0 yup
<armadill0> jeisma, great.  was that the only problem?
<jeisma> armadill0 well i want to be able to do the same things as beryl how do i open compiz and do that?
<armadill0> jeisma, you can control a great deal of compiz with ccsm
<NickPresta> jeisma, the compiz setting manager is called ccsm.
<armadill0> jeisma, you can run that command, "ccsm"
<bmac2> I am installing kubuntu on a dell poweredge 2450 and can not get it to install even if I diable raid on it.  Anyone know of any documentation on how to getaroud the scsi problems of the poweredge controller?
<armadill0> jeisma, and if you have it you can run "emerald-theme-manager"
<jeisma> armadill0 and NickPresta i ran ccsm and it said could not run specific command
<armadill0> jeisma, you may have some packages missing
<NickPresta> jeisma, did you run: sudo apt-get install compiz-kde compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compizconfig-settings-manager emerald librsvg2-common
<NickPresta> all one line
<armadill0> jeisma, there is a good howto here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<jeisma> yes and i got this at the end however:
<jeisma> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jeisma>   emerald: Depends: libemeraldengine0 but it is not going to be installed
<jeisma>            Depends: libwnck18 (>= 2.15.90) but it is not installable
<jeisma> E: Broken packages
<jeisma> armadill0 that's actually what i was advised to used :(
<sub[t]rnl> sudo apt-get -f install
<NickPresta> jeisma, run: sudo apt-get -f install
<jeisma> what does that do?
<jeisma> and i just did that, now what?
<sub[t]rnl> -f is fix broken dependencies
<NickPresta> it will fix broken depends
<NickPresta> and sub[t]rnl beats me again.. :)
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<jeisma> i just tried again and it didn't work?
 * sub[t]rnl goes back to the corner
<jeisma> or did i need need to try and install it again?
<NickPresta> jeisma, after you run: sudo apt-get -f install, it should have resolved all the dependency issues and everything should be installed properly. does `ccsm` not work?
<jeisma> NickPresta ccsm still does not work
<jeisma> can i somehow just remove all of this and someone walk me thorugh it?
<jeisma> or can someone just figure out what's wrong cause i have no idea
<NickPresta> jeisma, the instructions really aren't harder than described here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion#head-1447dbabe59744a63cad770f4d2143fb45cb4aad
<jeisma> yeah i did all of that
<jeisma> except that stuff before updating
<jeisma> cause im on gutsy
<jeisma> 7.10 is gutsy right?
<NickPresta> yes
<jeisma> so that's correct then?
<NickPresta> jeisma, yep.
<jeisma> so what's the problem?
<jeisma> i tried installing those things again and it said they're broken packages again
<NickPresta> jeisma, and you ran 'sudo apt-get -f install'?
<jeisma> yup and i did that again
<jeisma> what type of output should i get cause it said..
<jeisma> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<jeisma> should they all be 0?
<NickPresta> jeisma, that should indicate that everything is working fine.
<Creationist> Could someone please tell me how to disable TwinView in xorg.conf?
<jeisma> NickPresta but i type in ccsm and nothing happens except it saying could not do specificed command or whatever
<NickPresta> Creationist, you can do it easily in `nvidia-settings`
<NickPresta> jeisma, run: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<jeisma> i thought that was only got ubuntu?
<Creationist> Creationist: How do I do that?  Setting it to use "Separate Monitor" instead of twinview doesn't add the necessary line to xorg.conf.  Disabling TwinView in xorg.conf is the only way I've found to fix my refresh rate problem.
<jeisma> ok done
<jeisma> now what?
<NickPresta> jeisma, now you should be able to start 'ccsm'
<jeisma> NickPresta well i typed it in, and then nothing happened this time
<jeisma> NickPresta rather than it saying specificed command blah blah
<Creationist> NickPresta: How do I do that?  Setting it to use "Separate Monitor" instead of twinview doesn't add the necessary line to xorg.conf.  Disabling TwinView in xorg.conf is the only way I've found to fix my refresh rate problem.
<juan> Creationist: how is twinview working, through xorg o throguh proprietry drivers?
<draik> Is anyone here familiar with PHLAK or know where I may be able to get assistance with the apps (ie: What each app does and how to use it).
<NickPresta> Creationist, you go to the second list item (Display Configuration) and then click on Configure beside the Configuration option (which should be set to twinview). Set it to separate screens. Then make sure you save to X configuration file. Doesn't that work?
<Creationist> juan: I have no idea...
<Creationist> NickPresta: No, it's always been set to separate screen.
<NickPresta> juan, AFAIK, twinview is unique to nvidia GPUs which support dual-display functionality.
<Creationist> NickPresta: I remember disabling twinview in xorg.conf was the only thing that allowed me to use my monitor's native 60hz refresh rate...  Unless you know of a different way.
<jeisma> NickPresta anything?
<jeisma> anyone know why my compiz won't work?
<jeisma> i think i may try beryl again and hit up
<juan> they evolved into 1, wierd stuff happens with x sometimes its worth checking the setting for nvidia settings
<juan> jeisma was beryl working fine?
<Creationist> jeisma: What version of Kubuntu are you running and what do you mean by "won't work?"
<NickPresta> Creationist, I don't know how to set the refresh rate. I let mine setup automatically (at 50Hz right now).
<Creationist> NickPresta: Yeah, mine automatically set to 50 as well, but that makes things a bit fuzzy and hard on my eyes.
<ubuzztu> is there a usb bootable kubuntu?
<NickPresta> jeisma, so typing `ccsm` from the command line doesn't give any output but it doesn't open up?
<jeisma> juan yeah it was working fine, i just wanted it to startup when i started the computer
<jeisma> NickPresta correct
<jeisma> Creationist 7.1 and i mean some things look different but i can't change anything
<tyson_> is there a way to avoid having to type in my password to kwallet everytime i connect to the internet with my wifi?
<NickPresta> Creationist, check out ftp://download.nvidia.com/solaris/1.0-8178/README/appendix-g.html It has details on setting rates and such with Twinview.
<Creationist> jeisma: And you've install compizconfig-settings-manager?
<jeisma> Creationist yes
<ubuzztu> is there a usb bootable kubuntu?
<jeisma> NickPresta if you have no more ideas, im just goin to try and get bac to beryl
<NickPresta> !usb | ubuzztu
<ubotu> ubuzztu: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jeisma> or anyoen else for that matter? :(
<affan> !printer | affan
<jeisma> now how do i get rid of compiz?
<NickPresta> jeisma, that is your decision, of course, to go back to Beryl. Keep in mind that Beryl won't be updated again. But if it works for you, that's fine.
<NickPresta> jeisma, just retype all those install lines you executed a few minutes ago and replace "install" with "remove"
<jeisma> NickPresta yeah the only problem is i can't get it to work
<Creationist> jeisma: I don't understand.  You say it works, but you can't change anything?
<juan> you can have both installed that way you can switch to compiz and try and fix it if beryl fails
<jeisma> Creationist nothing happens when i do ccsm on the command line
<jeisma> Creationist i can't change anything myself but the only diff not is my window headers are transparent
<juan> window boarders, try running emerald --replace
<juan> ?
<Creationist> jeisma: Does it report anything or just drop straight to the terminal again?
<jeisma> this is what i get
<jeisma> jeisma@jeisma-laptop:~$ ccsm
<jeisma> Info: No sexy-python package found, don't worry it's optional.
<jeisma> Traceback (most recent call last):
<jeisma>   File "/usr/bin/ccsm", line 45, in <module>
<jeisma>     idle = ccm.IdleSettingsParser(context)
<jeisma>   File "usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/ccm/Utils.py", line 229, in __init__
<jeisma>   File "usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/ccm/Utils.py", line 228, in <lambda>
<jeisma>   File "usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/ccm/Utils.py", line 225, in FilterPlugin
<jeisma> AttributeError: 'compizconfig.Plugin' object has no attribute 'Initialized'
<jeisma> sorry guys
<jeisma> and i did that in alt f2 and it just does nothing
<Creationist> jeisma: Have you tried purging all compiz related packages and reinstalling?
<jeisma> actually that's what i just did
<jeisma> and i got that
<jeisma> but there are some extra window effects i've noticed
<jeisma> i didn't do that myself
<jeisma> juan NickPresta should i be expecting some window to show up when i do ccsm?
<jeisma> i go to settings > compiz settings manager and nothing comes up
<jeisma> but i get this
<jeisma> compizconfig-settings-manager is already the newest version.
<juan> hmm, i dont have compiz atm clean install but all i can think is putting the menu option into a dialog and clicking run in terminal (just incase it isnt running ccsm but the other tool they made)
<jeisma> when i try and install that
<lokem> hi folks, is the wiki entry on compizfusion (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion) still good on 7.10?
<jeisma> lokem im actually having a problem with it right now, and they told me to use that
<jeisma> so if that works for you, tell me all exactly you did
<lokem> jeisma: sure thing.  what configuration are u using?
<jeisma> what do you mean? kub7.1
<lokem> jeisma: uh.. hardware wise :)
<jeisma> lokem sorry gateway is all i know, 512mb of ram
<jeisma> and not that great of a processor
<lokem> jeisma: cool.  instalilng it now.  i'm using a latitude d630.
<jeisma> lokem ok cool tell me how it goes, i just can't manage to open the sttings manager
<NickPresta> jeisma, did you upgrade your Gutsy install from Feisty? Do you have any third party repositories (Treviño's, etc)?
<jeisma> NickPresta i installed it from cd
<NickPresta> jeisma, so this is a fresh Gutsy install?
<jeisma> NickPresta yes
<NickPresta> Can you post the output of `dpkg -l | grep compiz` to a pastebin
<NickPresta> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<lokem> jeisma: odd... i can't even do a compiz --replace
<juan> NickPresta: aptitude dist-upgrade wont reproduce the bug as its fixed now, i dont think im going to report it as its unfixable and unimportant
<NickPresta> juan, okay
<jeisma> NicPresta http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54955/
<juan> thx for all the help NickPrest & stdin
<jeisma> lokem i had that trouble at beginning too.. and then it just ended up working in a min
<lokem> jeisma: ahh... i know why.  Xgl is not present... shesh.
<NickPresta> jeisma, I found the problem (I think). You have conflicting versions. Your python-compizconfig is 0.5.2 (good) but your compizconfig-settings-manager is 0.6.99 (bad).
<NickPresta> jeisma, run this: sudo apt-get remove compizconfig-settings-manager python-compizconfig
<jeisma> ok done NickPresta
<jeisma> now what?
<NickPresta> jeisma, now, do this: sudo apt-get -V install compizconfig-settings-manager python-compizconfig
<NickPresta> jeisma, paste the output of that (don't install) to a pastebin
<jeisma> NickPresta you want the entire output? it's lengthy
<NickPresta> jeisma, in a pastebin, sure
<jeisma> ohh in apastebin ok
<lokem> jeisma: eesh.... xserver-xgl is REALLY slow.
<jeisma> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54957/ NickPresta
<jeisma> lokem ha yeah how is it coming along for you?
<lokem> jeisma:
<lokem> jeisma: got it working.  but it's way too slow.
<NickPresta> jeisma, have you added any repositories to your sources.list? Can you pastebin the output of `cat /etc/apt/sources.list`?
<jeisma> lokem at least you got it working
<lokem> jeisma: true :P
<jeisma> NickPresta http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54958/
<jeisma> lokem you had no trouble with your settings manager?
<NickPresta> jeisma, do you notice anything funny? Comment out (put a # infront of the line) the last find. The one that looks like: deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy
<NickPresta> jeisma, so type in: `kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list`. and then comment out the last line, save the file and close Kate.
<jeisma> NickPresta i just put # in front?
<NickPresta> jeisma, yep. # deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy
<jeisma> NickPresta now what?
<NickPresta> jeisma, run this: sudo apt-get remove compizconfig-settings-manager python-compizconfig
<jeisma> now what
<NickPresta> jeisma, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -V install compizconfig-settings-manager python-compizconfig
<NickPresta> you should notice that the versions for the two packages are now the same.
<jeisma> THEY ARE
<jeisma> and now..
<NickPresta> jeisma, good. Things should work fine now.
<NickPresta> run ccsm and enjoy
<jeisma> I LOVE YOU
<jeisma> Haha
<NickPresta> you added a line to your sources.list for Feisty so you were installing an old version of cssm but the backend was a different version
<NickPresta> in a sense
<tekstacy> Do I NEED grub if I only have one os on the system?
<jeisma> NickPresta now how do i go about using all tehse effect on compiz?
<jeisma> such as cube gears..
<NickPresta> jeisma, the setting manager is fairly self explanatory. Just enable the effect and check out the key bindings for them. Then try them out
<jeisma> where do you find the key bindings?
<NickPresta> tekstacy, I don't know if you _need_ GRUB but if you don't want to hit enter/wait every time, you can change the default timeout to 1 second (so you don't notice the GRUB menu)
<NickPresta> jeisma, if the plugin has a key binding, you can usually find an Action tab in the effect window.
<tekstacy> Oh, duh, forgot that. Thanks! :)
<NickPresta> tekstacy, do you know how to do that?
<tekstacy> yeah, done it a few times. Guess I just had a brain freeze
<NickPresta> tekstacy, ah okay. :)
<NickPresta> and if no one else has any other pressing matters, I'm going to sleep. Goodnight all.
<tekstacy> I'm building a system to use remaster-sys to make a cool live cd
<jeisma> NickPresta ok last question, i just want to get the desktop cube to work how do i do that? it says ctrl alt down and nothing ahppens
<jeisma> anyone know what Super means?
<jeisma> as a key
<NickPresta> jeisma, you actually want the Rotate Cube plugin. Check it off, press "control" and "alt" and left click yourmouse button and move left/right/whatever
<NickPresta> jeisma, and the Super key is usually the Windows Key (between Control and Alt on some keyboards)
<jeisma> NickPresta how come it's not a cube though? its just a plane rotating
<NickPresta> jeisma, do you have the Desktop Cube plugin enabled or the Rotate Cube plugin enabled?
<jeisma> i think both actually
<NickPresta> jeisma, good.
<NickPresta> jeisma, if you press Control+Alt+Down, it unfolds. If you press Control+Alt+Left Mouse click and move the mouse, it is a cube.
<jeisma> NickPresta when i do down it down't do anything
<NickPresta> jeisma, hmm. you will just have to play with it. You can join #compiz-fusion (/join #compiz-fusion) and ask in there. They can help you.
<jeisma> ok thanks
<jeisma> anyone know how i can mae my terminal translucent?
<tyson_> its in the options
<tyson_> schema i think
<jeisma> tyson_ where is that?
<tyson_> settings menu of kconsole (which i am assuming you are using)
<adrock358> hey has anyone watched LOST online with ubuntu?
<adrock358> the media player is only for windows
<Daisuke_Laptop> well then, probably not.
<Daisuke_Laptop> he just came in to impart that nice little pearl of wisdom
<Daisuke_Laptop> how lovely
<tyson_> to change virtual desktops, all i need to do is click the numbered square near the task tray, yes?
<boggystudios> is there a tool to check the info on a video file?  for example I need to know what codec it uses, bitrate, etc.
<biovore> boggystudios: try file <filename>
<biovore> also mplayer on the command line will tell you all that information..
<tyson_> anyone here using compiz?
<hgarcia> hey guys, I got a question, I am a newbie to compiling source files, my question is what does this mean "export PATH="$prefix/bin:$PATH"
<nyp4life> how do i get kde4 on my machine? im running 7.10
<nyp4life> i tried apt-get install kde4 and got: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54959/
<tyson_> can plasma run on kde 3.whatevercomeswithgutsy?
<hydrogen> no
<kenalex> hello
<kenalex> hello
<kenalex> can kde work with compiz ?
<sub[t]rnl> yes
<kenalex> cool
<boggystudios> How do I force ffmpeg to us mp3 as the audio codec?
<sub[t]rnl> with the -acodec option?
<sub[t]rnl> i.e. -acodec libmp3lame
<boggystudios> it won't take libmp3lame
<sub[t]rnl> whats the error?
<boggystudios> it just says "Unknown encoder 'libmp3lame'"
<sub[t]rnl> ah, you need to install it then
<sherl0k> the ffmpeg compile in ubuntu does not have mp3 support built in i believe
<sherl0k> you need to compile ffmpeg manually and add in the codecs, it's all in the readme
<boggystudios> yes this is true but I have already compiled ffmpeg with mp3 support
<Jucato> is lame installed?
<boggystudios> yes
<Jucato> how about plain -acodec mp3?
<boggystudios> that was the first one I tried, lol
<Jucato> hm...
<sub[t]rnl> maybe check what you codecs you have installed
<sub[t]rnl> if you have mencoder, do 	mencoder -oac help
<tekstacy> !apt-fix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Jucato> not sure if "ffmpeg -formats" returns the currently supported formats, or all possible supported formats
<boggystudios> I know that lame is installed because when I convert video to the ,flv format it uses mp3 for the audio by default
<tekstacy_> !apt-fix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Jucato> boggystudios: hm... but you're not sure if you installed it? :)
<Jucato> (just checking)
<boggystudios> I am 100% sure that ffmpeg is compiled with mp3 support
<dkettman>  I'm running Kubuntu 7.10 and am having a problem with sound after hibernation. I have done alot of scouring of the web recently, and I thought I saw something about a fix in an upcoming release of the kernel. Is this release out yet?
<Daisuke_Ido> why did you compile it rather than just install it from the repos
<freakyy> how to save sessions in kde4?
<purpleposeidon> uh oh, somehow /boot/grub got removed
<mrdigital> when is kde5 coming?
<Phoenix92x> hi, I'm trying to mount a usb hard drive that worked perfectly well until I rebooted. It's ext3 formatted. I try to mount it with mount -t ext3 /dev/sdd1 /home/phoenix/mnt/nike but it tells me "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on sdd1" and checking dmesg | tail gives me "ext3 no journal on filesystem on sdd1". I've done fsck /dev/sdd1 but it hasn't seemed to help. If someone could help me with this I'd really appreciate it, I have a lot of s
<Phoenix92x> tuff on the drive
<purpleposeidon> Phoenix92x: If you can, you should probably back it up
<Phoenix92x> purpleposeidon, trying to
<coolbhavi>  How to install Urban terror on kubuntu gutsy 64 bit?
<coolbhavi> anyone listening?
<aldaek> what makes kubuntu different than ubuntu?
<aldaek> other than kde vs gnome?
<sub[t]rnl> aldaek➜ nothing
<coolbhavi> How to install Urban terror on kubuntu gutsy 64 bit?
<sub[t]rnl> purpleposeidon➜ have you tried re-installing grub from within the grub shell? or with grub-install?
<purpleposeidon> sub[t]rnl: I fixed everything, it's happy now, just worrisome
<sub[t]rnl> what did you use to fix it? just curious
<aldaek> thanks.
<sub[t]rnl> coolbhavi➜ what exactly is the trouble?
<coolbhavi> I am not able to install urban terror on kubuntu gutsy 64 bit
<sub[t]rnl> anything specific as to why your not able to install it?
<coolbhavi> I followed instructions on Ubuntu Guide but not able to install please help
<sub[t]rnl> we just need some more information, like why you are not able to install.  Something specific.
<coolbhavi> Its given that its i386 which means 32 bit right?
<sub[t]rnl> thats the arch yeah.  Have you downloaded and unzipped the game?
<coolbhavi> yes
<sub[t]rnl> your going to want to run the ioUrbanTerror.x86_64 installer
<sub[t]rnl> not the i386 one
<coolbhavi> OK
<coolbhavi> Do I have to download it seperately?
<sub[t]rnl> it should be in the .zip
<coolbhavi> OK
<sub[t]rnl> make sure its executable and run it. 	chmod  755 ioUrbanTerror.x86_64 && ./ioUrbanTerror.x86_64
<chupie> i'm trying to access my mp3 player, its a Philips GoGear SA6087, its a MTP device w/ windows, how can i access it?
<coolbhavi> OK thanks
<sub[t]rnl> chupie➜ have you looked into GOLB and openGoGear
<chupie> no, i haven't
<sub[t]rnl> look into those, MTP isn't supported in linux natively, but there are packages to get it supported
<chupie> ah, k
<coolbhavi> I have a geforce 4 card
<sub[t]rnl> libmtp/mtpfs for support
<coolbhavi> does it run compiz?
<holycow> it will
<coolbhavi> with 512MB ram 3 ghz PD
<holycow> no
<holycow> i have a umpc
<holycow> 800mhz cpu that scales down to 600mhz
<holycow> generic intel video acceleration
<holycow> 1 gig ram
<holycow> compiz is super fast on it
<coolbhavi> OK
<coolbhavi> :)
<holycow> no glitches, drag or tare (as there shouldun't be with offscreen compositing anyway)
<neville> Because, even though it's dodgey at heart, it's very lite
<coolbhavi> OK
<holycow> they really have done an amazing job at showing just what can be done with offscreen compositing with properly accelerated ogl hardware
<neville> It's amazing on the whole, isn't it?
<holycow> yeah i'm really enjoying the creativity of the whole thing.  the plugins are really amazing too
<holycow> however as of kde4, warts and all, i'm sold on kwin and where its going
<holycow> i think the kde level integration is the right way to do that imho
<neville> And, it can only get better, which gets me jumpy, and makes me hate time for moving so slowly
<holycow> lol!
<holycow> i'm just so jazzed by the whole kde infrastructure after 4
<neville> Hey, maybe that means we should find some direction in our lives, before we start living only for each release of KDE :P
<holycow> with all the plasma things happening ... if someone were to say sell a flash like ide for creating plasma widgets, kwin animations, etc, i would pay lots of money for it
<neville> Oh yeah, I'd do the same, but I'd also have to pay for some creativity -_-v
<holycow> lol
<holycow> well i wish i was better with code
<holycow> neville: did you know plasma widgets can be publised on the web?
<holycow> i have no idea how this would work but i presume they would be flashlike in nature as they use a plugin on ff of some sort
<holycow> plasma is supposed to be able to natively handle osx widgets too
<jany> ú
<guardian> hi
<jussi01> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<guardian> is it known that the installer on hardy alpha 4 doesn't work
<jussi01> guardian: #ubuntu+1 for all hardy issues
<guardian> as well as for kubuntu issues ?
<jussi01> guardian: correct. everything hardy goes there
<guardian> thx
<rockets> Anybody here running Kubuntu x64 on the desktop and if so how usable are you finding it?
<voicu> can someone help me with a router configured with iptables? it's working on some machines and it doesn't on others
<patrick_> Hallo! I have a major konqueror problem: Everytime I surf to a https site konqueror asks me where I want to save the site instead of displaying it... WHAT IS WRONG?!
<voicu> shall i post the script on a pastebin?
<voicu> patrick_: your dependencies are wrong, open control center and go at kde components->file associations
<patrick_> voicu: and what do I have to change there?
<voicu> type html in the filter box above
<voicu> you will get at least 2 results (at least on my comp): application: xhtml+xml and text: html
<patrick_> voicu: konqueror is at top. And http works. However all https sites... are wrong
<voicu> hmm, then it could be a kio slave problem
<voicu> patrick_: try asking in #kde
<patrick_> voicu: thanks I'll try there
<Jucato> er...
<Jucato> hm.. he didnt go into #kde though...
<voicu> lol
 * Jucato was about to ask whether his Embedding settings for those filetypes are correct... as well as the left-click action
<voicu> yeah, good point
<Jucato> then there's the Component Chooser settings "Open http and https URLs"...
<guardian> if i install the kubuntu kde 4 live cd on my hdd, will it update and match 8.04 ?
<tomahasamoot> how can I re-start a process that I stopped in bash using ctrl-z?
<emilsedgh> fg
<tomahasamoot> thanks
<emilsedgh> youre not restarting that, youre bringing it to front, but i never was stopped, like windows in graphical system, when you minimize, they dont stop
<emilsedgh> s/i/it
<tomahasamoot> fg: usage: fg [job_spec]   does this want a PID?
<emilsedgh> nah
<emilsedgh> not pid
<emilsedgh> when you pressed ctrl+z it gives you a number
<emilsedgh> s/gives/gived
<tomahasamoot> so it's 'fg 1'
<tomahasamoot> thanks for the help
<Makuseru> what do i need installed to install GNOME programs?
<Makuseru> !visualboyadvance
<psi_> hi all
<psi_>  have just installed kubuntu 7.10 and there was a load of updates so i let it get on with them half way through it crashed and now the update program doesnt run and i can't launch package manager as it says database in use even after a reboot
<rockets> w00t w00t kubuntu
<rockets> had to install the x64 version, my i386 version got scratched somehow
<psi_> rockets: good luck with flash player
<rockets> psi_: flash player works jsut fine under firefox
<rockets> psi_: nspluginwrapper
<psi_> i could never get the 64 bit version to work
<miki> i can't configure monitor and display in hardy ?
<rockets> there is no 64 bit flash player
<psi_> thats cheating
<rockets> thats so not cheating.
<rockets> anyway i dont care about flash player
<rockets> im only using linux for work
<psi_> fair enough
<rockets> i dont need flash player to set up an exchange server
<psi_> rockets: u any good with kubuntu
<rockets> psi_: not really. ive been running ubuntu for like a year and just switched now to kubuntu
<psi_> fair enough
<rockets> so far, it reminds me of windows 3.1 :-P
<c1|freaky> where are the backgrounds usually located? (desktop background pictures i meanb)
<psi_> brb going to try a reboot again
<Fleck> after update nvidia restriced drivers ar not installed - i'm in console
<Fleck> can i set drivers up in konsole?
<psi_> Fleck: yes if u download the nvifia drivers from there site
<Fleck> psi_ :D isn't there package?
<psi_> probably summit like apt-get what ever but the nvidia drivers have always worked for mwe
<Tm_T> Fleck: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Fleck> thx Tm_T :)
<Tm_T> psi_: we cannot support other than "our packages" ;)
<neville> When I start a program via the command line, is there a way I can point that program to another xserver, so that when it starts, it'll start loading/running on the other display?
<emilsedgh> there is a way that i cant remember :(
<llutz> neville: set DISPLAY correctly
<neville> llutz sorry if I sound stupid, but I don't quite understand what you mean >.>
<llutz> you need to set the env-variable DISPLAY
<jason> fleck: here is a guide to reinstall the nvidia drivers after an update http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=685196
<Fleck> thanks jason - reading ;))
<neville> llutz would you be able to point me in the right direction with that? I have a rough idea of what that means, but no idea about how to apply it
<llutz> neville: to use your 1st local running xserver you need to set "DISPLAY=:0", the 2nd would be "DISPLAY=:1" and so on. Remote servers are "DISPLAY=machinename:0" etc
<llutz> neville: and of course you must have the right to open apps there (xauthority)
<neville> llutz: Okay, thanks alot for the help =]
<neville> Yeah, that's taken care of, it was just getting it setup that was the problem
<psi_> hi again has any one got a link to a web page that has a list of usefull repositories?
<Sbucatone> :) well where is location for trash ?
<Sbucatone> is in my home ?
<psi_> ??
<Sbucatone> i need of trash's path
<_Angelus_> guys
<_Angelus_> i made a website with apache2
<_Angelus_> and its giving me a permision error when i go to my website, its saying that i dont have permision to go to /
<_Angelus_> the website is in /home/angelus/public_html
<Fleck> _Angelus_ add index.html
<_Angelus_> i have it :/
<Fleck> then make it readable by other users
<_Angelus_> Fleck: what user and group should my public_html folder be?
<Fleck> your - but theres is third - other
<Fleck> user group and other
<vertigo_> hi all! Please help me to write console command or bash script: I have the path  /home/user/, I need to copy all files from this directory and all sub-directories (without dirnames only files) to /home/user2??
<Sbucatone> mm i have my trash icons :) but it too short , but i selected 256 pixel icons why is so short ?
<Sbucatone> mm sorry i have made a new link to my trash in my desktop, and i have selected damned icons at 256 pixel but it look like 64 pixel
<Sbucatone> whhy ?
<se7en_> how do i get my wifi card working
<Sbucatone> se7en_: wifi is a nightmare if you have a bad card :)
<Sbucatone> se7en_: which cad do you have ?
<Sbucatone> usb or pci ?
<Sbucatone> *card
<se7en_> Sbucatone: pci Intel wireless 4965
<Sbucatone> se7en_: well is a intel it's a luck  plz iwconfig in a terminal use paste bin  to post results
<Sbucatone> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Sbucatone> se7en_: are you alive ?
<Fleck> ok got drivers - nvdia.ko nvidia_legacy.ko and nvidia_new.ko - i need new, but kubuntu loads on starup nvidia.ko :/
<Fleck> why is that?
<Sbucatone> Fleck: maybe because is not loaded in modules check it out
<Fleck> i should add nvidia_new in /etc/modules ?
<Sbucatone> Fleck: i am not sure , but for my experience, i will try to load in modules . BUT I AM NOT SURE i have not nvidia
<Fleck> ok i will try
<Fleck> thx
<Fleck> Sbucatone no luck - still nvidia ;) not nvidia_new
<Fleck> i will try to blacklist nvidia
<Sbucatone> Fleck: have you edited xorg ?
<Fleck> it's nothing about xorg
<Fleck> just wrong module
<Sbucatone> ok perferct
<Fleck> nvidia is old version - nvidia_new is new one - for my xorg glx version
<Fleck> :)
<Fleck> and when old loads - xorg dosn't work because of version missmatch
<Sbucatone> Fleck: have you followen some tutorial ? wiki ?
<Fleck> nope
<Sbucatone> xD
<Sbucatone> well i think you must consider to follow someone
<Fleck> heh
<Makuseru> hi, whenever i try to start VisualBoyAdvance-gtk it says "bash: visualboyadvance-gtk: command not found" but i know i have it installed because when i try to install it again i get "
<Makuseru> visualboyadvance-gtk is already the newest version."
<Fleck> i blacklisted nvidia and now nvidia_new is loaded :)
<Makuseru> what could stop this from opening?
<yolnizzle> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Makuseru> nothing on it there
<jason> makuseru, are you using ./visualboyadvance-gtk
<Sbucatone> Fleck: :) well
<yolnizzle> please can some one give me some repo codes to get games on a kubuntu
<Sbucatone> Fleck: to know, but you have loaded in modules ? right ?
<Makuseru> jason: no, im not
<Sbucatone> Fleck: then blacklisted older module right ?
<jason> yolnizzle, the games package is called kde-games, so you can sudo apt-get install kde-games, if that's what you're looking for
<Fleck> Sbucatone yep i have in /etc/modules too - dunno if that works but ;)
<Fleck> Sbucatone blacklist nvidia in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Sbucatone> Fleck: well done :)
<Fleck> and new module is called nvidia_new
<Fleck> modprobe nvidia is old
<Fleck> modprobe nvidia_new is new one
<Sbucatone> Fleck: yes i know it was because i have intel card and so it's a bit better supported
<Sbucatone> and i was no sure
<jason> makusaru, well, try it
<Makuseru> jason: bash: ./visualboyadvance-gtk: No such file or directory
<xst> Are there made any effort at all to fix bug #181453? It doesn't seem so even though it is a fairly important bug. Can anyone explain this?
<yolnizzle> jason, my link is bad is the no code like [ apt-get dosbox ] for example
<jason> yolnizzle, i'm not sure what you mean
<yolnizzle> jason, my link is bad is there no code i could use to get a specific game without downloadin the whole kde pack
<SlimeyPete> xst: perhaps best to ask in #kubuntu+1 or #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-bugs
<SlimeyPete> erm
<SlimeyPete> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<SlimeyPete> just #ubuntu+1 then I guess
<jason> yonizzle, I don't think that's possible with the kde package
<gundam_rx78nt1> I have a computer with an amd64 processor.  I was wondering if I should install the 64bit version of kubuntu or the 32bit.  What are the differences and what would be the pro's and con's of either or?
<SlimeyPete> 64bit allows you to use more than 3GB of RAM.
<SlimeyPete> and there's a slight performance increase, but it's not generally noticable.
<gundam_rx78nt1> well, I currently have only 2 GB on it. so that isn't a problem.
<SlimeyPete> 64bit has slightly worse software support (e.g. flash), but there are workarounds for this
<SlimeyPete> I'd go with 32bit if I were you, though 64bit will still be OK.
<gundam_rx78nt1> SlimeyPete: where can I get those workarounds so I can read them and make a sound decision?
<SlimeyPete> gundam_rx78nt1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537
<SlimeyPete> you have to install and run 32-bit firefox, then install the flash plugin in that.
<SlimeyPete> (as far as I understand it)
<gundam_rx78nt1> Thanks.  Now I do have one complaint:why are things broken from Fiesty to Gutsy?  KDM theme manager, no able to change the resolution anything higher than 640x480 in virtual terminals (CTRL+ALT+F[1-6]), etc?
<gundam_rx78nt1> why break something that isn't broken?
<sebastian^> hi @ all
<SlimeyPete> gundam_rx78nt1: no idea about that, sorry - I'm not a developer.
<SlimeyPete> sebastian^: hi.
<val0> anyone here uses mutt as email client?
<gundam_rx78nt1> well, I am bothered that everything on my system was working fine until the upgrade to Gutsy.
<guardian> if i install the kubuntu kde 4 live cd on my hdd, will it update and match 8.04 ?
<DreadKnight> guardian: there isn't a kubuntu kde4 live cd, perhaps in about a week...
<guardian> there is
<DreadKnight> but yep, it should match ...
<DreadKnight> guardian: since when?
<guardian> since the release
<guardian> i'm referring to http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<DreadKnight> oh
<DreadKnight> i was thinking of hardy
<DreadKnight> :>
<guardian> ah yeah well i tried hardy but indeed it's not kde4
<DreadKnight> well guardian, i say you wait a week for that one... i'm doing so myself
<guardian> ok
<yolnizzle> !kde-game
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde-game - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<psi_> any one got a clue how to install kde 4
<yolnizzle> the kde-games apt-get says package not found
<SlimeyPete> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<phobos_> elo
<phobos_> ma ktos KDE 4
<phobos_> ??
<inter_> Народ. Кто-нибудь помочь может с пхп?
<phobos_> aha wszytstkorozumiem
<phobos_> hehe
<phobos_> :D
<apparle> how to use apt-zip
<psi_> !crap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<psi_> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<psi_> !ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kiefer> Please dont abuse the bot :)
<jussi01> !nickspam > gladier
<gladier> other than the fact that nobody has said anything for 10 mins
<kniolet> man just updated to kde 4.0.1 from 4.0.0 and now kontact doesnt start :-/
<jussi01> kniolet: kde4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<kniolet> ah thanks didnt know that one existed :-)
<c0rle0n3> hi there,
<apparle> hi
<c0rle0n3> does anyone knows where I can download php5.2.5 exec file for kubuntu?
<c0rle0n3> I'm get serious problem here with default version, which is php5.2.1
<c0rle0n3> I tryed by apt-get update, but still with 5.2.1
<Nightrose> hi - I don´t get the login screen any longer when booting, just a console login - can someone help me find the problem - I am out of ideas
<c0rle0n3> Nightrose: do you know where can I download php5 for kubuntu?
<Nightrose> nope
<c0rle0n3> there is no packages.kubuntu.org
<apparle> c0rle0n3: All the packages for all the versions of ubuntu (Kubuntu,Xubuntu etc) are there at packages.ubuntu.com
<apparle> c0rle0n3: Just don't highlight people if you see them. Ask the question and anybody who knows the answer will reply
<c0rle0n3> ok
<c0rle0n3> sorry
<c0rle0n3> there is a way to download php5 package and all it's dependencies?
<SlimeyPete> c0rle0n3: use adept or apt-get
<SlimeyPete> eg "sudo apt-get install php5"
<SlimeyPete> adept/apt-get are the main way to install things on kubuntu.
<n1tro> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<apparle> bye
<shiver> :P
<shiver> bye
<c0rle0n3> SlimeyPete: I used but it installs php5.2.1 version
<c0rle0n3> it says it's newest version, and it's not true
<jussi01> c0rle0n3: yes, it is true - it has the newest version in the ubuntu repositories. you need to compile it if you want a newer version
<jussi01> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<SlimeyPete> it's the newest available. If you need a later version you'll need to compile it
<SlimeyPete> or wait for the next version of Kubuntu
<jussi01> !info php5 hardy
<ubotu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package). In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.4-2ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<c0rle0n3> my version is 5.2.1
<c0rle0n3> not this hardy
<c0rle0n3> which I want to
<jussi01> c0rle0n3: that one is in the next release of ubuntu
<c0rle0n3> humm
<SlimeyPete> hardy is the next version of k/ubuntu
<SlimeyPete> if you need 5.2.4, you'll need to upgrade your OS to hardy.
<c0rle0n3> there is no way to install it without upgrade my os?
<SlimeyPete> compile it.
<jussi01> c0rle0n3: quite simply, you need to compile it. (or upgrade to hardy, which is still very alpha)
<c0rle0n3> maybe tar -xvzf php...
<SlimeyPete> get the source from the php website and then compile it.
<c0rle0n3> I did, it says  error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.
<c0rle0n3> never saw this before
<SlimeyPete> yeah, you need to instal a c compiler
<SlimeyPete> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<c0rle0n3> ok
<gundam_rx78nt1> where can I get information on building a custom kernel using the config of the generic?  I just want to add support in 2 areas.
<c0rle0n3> configure: error: xml2-config not found. Please check your libxml2 installation. libxml2 is already the newest version. libxml2 set to manual installed.
<c0rle0n3> now I'm lost
<SlimeyPete> c0rle0n3: probably best to ask in #php from this point onwards, to be honest
<SlimeyPete> they will know more about how to compile it
<jussi01> !kernel | gundam_rx78nt1
<ubotu> gundam_rx78nt1: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<Fleck> c0rle0n3 install libxml2-dev package
<c0rle0n3> ok
<c0rle0n3> thanks
<yolnizzle> is there no cool kubuntu game for grabs with apt-get
<Fleck> what kind of?
<Fleck> di you tried sauerbraten ?
<Fleck> *did
<jason> yolnizzle, if your just looking for any game there's always frozenbubble
<yolnizzle> wats d apt-get code
<Fleck> crack attack :)
<jason> sudo apt-get install frozenbubble
<yolnizzle> i have crack attack
<jussi01> !games | yolnizzle
<ubotu> yolnizzle: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Fleck> sudo apt-get install crack-attack
<Fleck> sudo apt-get install sauerbraten
<jussi01> sudo apt-get install tremulous
<Fleck> sudo apt-get install foobillard
<yolnizzle> 10ks guys
<Fleck> sudo apt-get install wormux :D
<n1tro> anybody here with logitech mx518 mouse? i was just wondering if you could send me your xorg.conf file so i can see how you managed to get those buttons work
<Fleck> sudo apt-get install lincity-ng
<tekteen> sudo apt-get install neverball
<jussi01> n1tro: I dont have that one (I have the mx1000), but you need to install btnx - I dont think its in the repos, google it
<n1tro> kiitos:)
<jussi01> alright alright, I think the games thing has been done :D
<jussi01> n1tro: ole hyvä ;)
<Fleck> yeah neverball rocks :)
<forg> Would ubuntu autorecognise a new SATA HD. I'm using pci controller card (tried two just in case one was faulty), but neither gparted in ubuntu-installed nor the ubuntu install dvd recognise it. Do I need to type something to activated it? Thanks in advance. (the pci card is listed in lspci)
<jussi01> forg: I dont know which module it might need, but you may need to modprobe it to get it working
<forg> jussi01: thanks, if the card is listed as 01:07.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6421 IDE RAID Controller (rev 50)
<forg> in lspci, does that mean the module is already loaded?
<jussi01> forg: I dont think it means that its loaded or not - just that the computer recognises the card is there
<forg> jussi01: cool thanks
<jussi01> forg: ahh, its raid...
<jussi01> !raid | forg
<ubotu> forg: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<forg> jussi01:awesome thanks
<psi_> hi all
<jussi01> hi
<psi_> i have just installed kde4 and want to know how to get compiz working with it
<jussi01> psi_: kde4 support in #kubuntu-kde4
<psi_> thanks
<n1tro> jussi01:  how should I use that btnx?
<jussi01> n1tro: there is a guide included...
<n1tro> in the files?
<jussi01> yeah, a readme somewhere there i think
<jussi01> been a while since I installed/configured
<Nightrose> hi - I don´t get the login screen any longer when booting, just a console login - can someone help me find the problem - I am out of ideas
<jussi01> Nightrose: do you have any x at all?
<Nightrose> jussi01: yes - when typing startx I can start kde
<Nightrose> I assume some config is borked
<Nightrose> just don´t know where to look
<jussi01> have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ??
<Nightrose> nope will try now
<Nightrose> jussi01: didn´t help :(
<psi_> drool kde4 +compiz
<zoonino> Anyone have a creative soundblaster external usb working on Kubuntu?
<n1tro> hey is there any way to adjust priority in kubuntu? because my processors aren't working 100% when i play wow
<n1tro> so it affects gameplay
<SlimeyPete> !nice
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<SlimeyPete> erm
<SlimeyPete> well, the "nice" command is what you want
<n1tro> what does it do?
<SlimeyPete> it sets process priority
<n1tro> oki :)
<redheat> hi everyone
<redheat> just a quick help would be appreciated here
<redheat> right now I'm writing from my laptop
<redheat> I'm trying to install Kubuntu with KDE4 on my system, but after I have inserted the DVD and waited to login into the destkop manager nothing happened
<redheat> anyone?
<redheat> helloo
<SlimeyPete> patience.
<redheat> ok
<SlimeyPete> you're probably best-off asking in #kubuntu-kde4. You'll need to be patient though - people don't watch IRC 24/7 so it may take a few minutes or longer to get an answer.
<SlimeyPete> :)
<n1tro> SlimeyPete:  the command nice doesn't work :E
<redheat> slimeypete, the problem has nothing to do with KDE4, but with why the installation process didn't go straight to
<redheat> to the GUI manager?
<redheat> It just hanged there
<redheat> you know that initial screen after you choose install KDE, where a lot of preinstalla scripts are initiated..
<redheat> and then it flickered for a while, and it didn't log me in into the GUI, the funny thing, when I inserted the DVD into my laptop, I went to the GUI with no problems at all
<SlimeyPete> n1tro: it doesn't? You mean it doesn't run?
<SlimeyPete> redheat: sounds like it's misrecognising your graphics card
<redheat> that's what I thought...NOt again I mean for crying out loud
<n1tro> i write "nice file:///home/n1tro/.wine/drive_c/Ohjelmatiedostot/World of Warcraft/Wow.exe" and nothing happens
<redheat> this is too much..
<redheat> I just bought a new LCD Monitor and a new Graphics Card..
<redheat> it is a DELL Ultrashartp 20" monitor, and the new 8800 GTX card..
<redheat> SlimeyPete, what can I do to get around this, I just pressed enter on the desktop, and it got me to the Ubuntu command line
<SlimeyPete> redheat: 8800GTX might be too new for the nvidia drivers, I would suggest googling a bit ofind out about compatibility
<redheat> and I looged in as root
<SlimeyPete> redheat: well, you could edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and try enabling the "vesa" driver instead
<SlimeyPete> n1tro: that's not how you use nice. Hang on, I'll find you a web page
<redheat> would this work, since I haven't installed Kubuntu?
<n1tro> why doesn't he just go to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and just disable his current graphics drivers?
<redheat> I was thinking of using the Safe graphics mode
<redheat> n1tro, I haven't even installed Kubuntu yet, you know what I'm saying..
<SlimeyPete> n1tro: try http://www.newlinuxuser.com/howto-change-process-priority-using-the-nice-command/
<n1tro> wtf :D
<redheat> I mean this is happening right from the instlalation page
<SlimeyPete> redheat: should still work :) You can edit the file and then restart x.
<n1tro> well that's very weird
<n1tro> SlimeyPete:  sorry but that link isn't working :D
<SlimeyPete> ah right. It doesn't work for me either but I am having connection problems at the moment so lots of stuff doesn't work ;)
<SlimeyPete> I'll look for another
<fbianco> !ajuda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ajuda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<n1tro> stupid kubuntu, everybody should know that wow has number one priority :D
<SlimeyPete> aha, google rocks
<SlimeyPete> n1tro: http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:jZA6pgfdHzMJ:www.newlinuxuser.com/howto-change-process-priority-using-the-nice-command/+linux+nice+priority+howto&hl=en&gl=uk&strip=1
<SlimeyPete> that's the google-cache text
<n1tro> but slimey that means i need to run that nice everytime
<n1tro> i play wow
<n1tro> that's just stupid ;o
<redheat> Slimey, you won't believe this, I just typed startx and it gave me fatal error..NO SCREENS FOUND would you believe that?
<redheat> anyhow..gotta go and check for answer for this crap..
<redheat> thank you so much SlimeyPete, and you too n1tro..
<redheat> thank you folks..truly appreciate it..
<n1tro> laters :)
<SlimeyPete> n1tro: not really stupid - you couldn't do it automatically on any other OS either. I suggest writing a quick script or alias.
<n1tro> btw what do you exasctly write? nice -20 wow.exe ?
<n1tro> because that doesn't seem to work
<SlimeyPete> nice wow.exe -20
<SlimeyPete> or similar
<SlimeyPete> well, nice wow.exe -19   unless you're root
<Jerenmye> Hi! After a update yesterday Firefox doesn't have Adobe Flash. In the topic is "The Flash plugin installation is currently broken". Is anyone fixing it?
<jussi01> !flashissues | Jerenmye
<ubotu> Jerenmye: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. Fixes have landed in -proposed for testing, but most most users are advised to wait until packages are approved and released in -updates.
<sylvain-fr> Hi !
<Jerenmye> thanks ubotu bot
<mohd> malaysian
<mohd> have or no
<sylvain-fr> Has someone ever heard something about "multi seat" ?
<sylvain-fr> Nobody ?
<youlin> hello : has any one used desktop sharing to a machine behind a firewall?
<dscorbin> I can't resize my konsole window with the mouse, and I've not found the setting that controls it.  Pointers?
<jussi01> dscorbin: weird, mine adjusts fine
<dscorbin> jussi01: I don't even get the "two pointed cursor" when I move the mouse over the edge.
<dscorbin> There is Settings/Size menu, but I just want to be able to use the mouse, not set row/col counts
<n1tro> anybody know how to set nice -20 to wine?
<n1tro> or what ever programs wine uses
<n1tro> because i try to write "nice wine -20" but it doesn't accept it  and it doesn't accept "nice wow.exe -20" either
<xt828> what's the -20 supposed to do?
<n1tro> give it the maximum priority
<n1tro> over other programs
<xt828> have you tried doing it through the KDE system guard?
<n1tro> nope
<n1tro> but i have no idea what you're talking about
<stefan_> does someone know if yahoo has its own email blacklist servers?
<xt828> in the K Menu, under system, there's an entry KSysGuard (Performance Monitor)
<xt828> it's somewhat reminiscent of task manager in windows
<ndazza> hi, how can i turn down the volume of kde system notifications?
<xt828> you can re-nice processes there by rightclicking on the process and selecting "Renice" from the options
<n1tro> hey thanks :) i guess that will work fine
<JohnFlux> n1tro: nice -20 wine
<JohnFlux> n1tro: the order matters
<JohnFlux> nice wine -20   would run "wine -20"
<n1tro> JohnFlux:  does it affect wow.exe the same way then?
<JohnFlux> n1tro: yep
<JohnFlux> n1tro: but
<n1tro> ye?
<JohnFlux> n1tro: that doesn't mean it's a good idea :)
<n1tro> it doesn't ? :O
<JohnFlux> n1tro: if you give it a very high priority, then when will X get to run to actually display it? :-)
<n1tro> i have no idea..
<xt828> annoyingly, the wine appdb is down at the moment, but when it comes back up, check there to see if there are any recommendations for running wow better
<JohnFlux> n1tro: X will be your bottleneck as well.  you don't want the program to have a much higher niceness than X
<n1tro> okay i keep that in mind :D
<n1tro> so is 15 okay?
<xt828> depends on what your X nice is
<xt828> why do you want to increase its priority, anyway?
<gundam_rx78nt1> smoother playing?
<elmargol> Hi, how can I change my default browser from lynx to firefox? (If I klick on a link on kopete it opens it using konsole + lynx)
<n1tro> xt828:  because for some reason my processors aren't working 100% when my wow is playing
<gundam_rx78nt1> go to your kcontrol and change kde defaults
<kenalex> why you guys choose kubuntu over ubuntu. does kubuntu have alot more features ?
<gundam_rx78nt1> kenalex, it's a preference thing.
<xt828> i like kde more than i like gnome
<gundam_rx78nt1> As you know, linux is about choice.
<xt828> also, i like blue more than i like that orangey brown colour
<kenalex> ok
<elmargol> noone?
<vedavox> I think KDE is a lot more customisable, and been using KDE since version1
<gundam_rx78nt1> vedaox, your dating yourself.  Anyway, so have I.
<elmargol> KDE has every feature you don't need :D
<vedavox> elmargol: in kcontrol, go to defailt applications and set the default browser
<kenalex> gundam_rx78nt1: so i see its about choice. its like going into a pizza parlor and having a million choices of what toppins you can have with that pizza :)
<elmargol> vedavox: I don't have default applications there
<gundam_rx78nt1> true.
<kenalex> gundam_rx78nt1:right now i am doing some distro hopping
<vedavox> elmargol: do you have system settings? from the main k menu
<gundam_rx78nt1> kenalex, I believe that many of us here have done that also.  I started with slackware back in 1993.
<gundam_rx78nt1> 100 floppy disks, 8 hours to install... the good ol' days...
<kenalex> cool i hear that is one lean OS
<xt828> n1tro, have a look at this for some wow-on-wine tips: http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine
<gundam_rx78nt1> now, I do prefer for setting up a server, I would go with gentoo. for desktop/laptop purpose, I prefer kubuntu.
<vedavox> I changed all my boxes to kubuntu a few months ago, had been on debian sid for the last 5 years
<gundam_rx78nt1> I stay away from redhat.
<elmargol> vedavox: No
<elmargol> I have actions -> Settings -> control center
<gundam_rx78nt1> elmargol: do Alt-F2 and type kcontrol.
<gundam_rx78nt1> then look at the menu there.
<elmargol> done
<gundam_rx78nt1> under kde components.
<gundam_rx78nt1> you should find it there.
<kenalex> i find fedora very easy to break
<ndazza> n1tro: you're trying to improve wow performance?
<JohnFlux> What does it mean if I have a load of 5, but no apps using any cpu?
<JohnFlux> I'm guessing that means the kernel is using all the cpu
<JohnFlux> but no idea why
<vedavox> elmargol: click on web browser and just enter firefox in the box
<ndazza> JohnFlux: they're probably sleeping as soon as they try to use cpu, or perhaps something suddenly stopped taxing the cpu
<n1tro> ndazza: it's not only that, my processors aren't using their full power when wow is running
<n1tro> so it lags
<elmargol> there is no "web browser" at KDE Components
<JohnFlux> n1tro: newest video drivers?
<ndazza> n1tro: wow won't max out more than 1 core
<elmargol> ndazza: not true
<ndazza> n1tro: but i can point you to some recommendations to make wow faster
<vedavox> elmargol: under kde components, then default applications, then web browser
<n1tro> JohnFlux:  i guess so
<ndazza> elmargol: it will use 2 cores but it won't max them out
<ndazza> at least not under linux
<elmargol> vedavox: I don't have defalt applications at kde components
<kenalex> nitro:what class and race do you play in wow
<n1tro> my processors are jumping from 50/50 to 100/10
<ndazza> n1tro: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_and_update_World_Of_Warcraft_with_wine#Performance_Tweaks
<n1tro> kenalex a troll shaman in dragonmaw D:
<ndazza> take special note of the registry edit, that made a huge difference for me
<ndazza> nearly doubled my fps
<kenalex> oh one of those melee demons
<vedavox> elmargol: do you have kubuntu installed, or running kopete under ubuntu?
<n1tro> i'm not melee, i'm resto
<n1tro> and i beat the servers best of any class in a duel :D
<kenalex> ok
<elmargol> vedavox: I have ubuntu and kubuntu installed
<kenalex> nitro:congratz
<vedavox> elmargol: sounds like you do not have the full kubuntu installed, hold on a sec
<elmargol> yes I only have kdebase
<gundam_rx78nt1> elmargol: did kcontrol open for you?
<elmargol> gundam_rx78nt1: yes
<n1tro> ndazza:  do you use that script that gives more fps?
<gundam_rx78nt1> Ok, I am logging into my box, give me a sec.
<n1tro> kenalex:  where do you play?
<ndazza> n1tro: script? no
<ndazza> n1tro: in theory it might help, especially if you kill all your x sessions beforehand
<ndazza> n1tro: but if you have gigs of ram and dual core or better it probably won't make much difference
<elmargol> vedavox: Yes I think I'm missing some kde components
<n1tro> the real problem isn't power :D
<ndazza> (i have gigs of ram and dual core, so i didn't bother)
<n1tro> it's just that my computer refuses to use that power on linux
<kenalex> nitro: i played a dwarf paladin on hakkar. have stop playing for about a year now
<n1tro> oh
<gundam_rx78nt1> elmargol: when you click on kde components, what do you get listed?
<ndazza> n1tro: see this thread on the processorAffinityMask config flag as well http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=1778017311&sid=1
<elmargol> File Associations, File Manager, Kde Performance, Kde resources, service manager, session manager, spell checker
<fiyawerx> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<gundam_rx78nt1> then you are missing stuff...
<vedavox> elmargol: try installing the kdebase package should put then in for you
<n1tro> btw ndazza what program do you use for your linux to detect those extra buttons if your mouse?
<n1tro> *in your mouse
<ndazza> n1tro: i only use 5 buttons (ie 3 plus scroll wheel)
<ndazza> i have another 2 but i don't use them
<n1tro> ;o
<ndazza> there's guides on the net to enabling them but i haven't bothered
<n1tro> those two buttons are like MUST for me
<n1tro> i'm missing like 6 spells that don't work in wow because i have two buttons linux doesn't recognize
<gundam_rx78nt1> elmargol: you can also change the file associations for htm to firefox.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I just did it on my box.
<BluesKaj> howdy all :)
<ndazza> n1tro: find those guides :) it's not so hard to set up i think
<n1tro> it actually is.. for me atleast :/
<c0rle0n3> how do I update my apt repos?
<Emiliano> .
<ndazza> n1tro: last time i did it i just made some config file
<ndazza> or maybe i found a setup just for my mouse... i forget :p
<elmargol> gundam_rx78nt1: thx this works!
<gundam_rx78nt1> great.
<FaiDillinGer> anyone knows how i acan get kopete to open firefox instead of konqueror when i check out my mails in my hotmail account ??
<gundam_rx78nt1> that is the good thing about linux, there is more than one way to skin a windows box...
<vedavox> ndazza, you can enable them in Xorg.conf if its a standard mouse
<yolnizzle> right click on the link it should bring out an open with firefox dialogue
<jason> fai, are you using kde?
<gundam_rx78nt1> FaiDillinGer: kcontrol > KDE components > Default Applications > Web Browser > type in fire fox...
<BluesKaj> FaiDillinGer, set the default browser in system settings/default applications and in the terminal: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<FaiDillinGer> thx BluesKaj : its already set in system settings. ill do it for the terminal
<BluesKaj> ok
<FaiDillinGer> lol kopete still opens konqueror to check out the hotmail account. btw everything else works with firefox but this
<BluesKaj> FaiDillinGer, the terminal setting tries to make the default broser a global setting unless otherwise chosen in an application
<FaiDillinGer> BluesKaj: fine
<BluesKaj> like kopte,
<BluesKaj> you may have to configure kopete on it's own
<BluesKaj> same goes for konversation and most other apps that are linkable to URLs thru a browse
<BluesKaj> KB is mucking up here
<christianp> hi all
<BluesKaj> prolly too many coffee spills on it
<christianp> problems with noatun, i try playing a small .vaw file, but it seems not to work. any ideas?
<BluesKaj> christianp, does the wav file appear to play, but without audio
<BluesKaj> ?
<gundam_rx78nt1> my amarok is choppy on play back of mp3's.  this started after upgrading to Gutsy.  Xmms plays the files fine... any ideas?
<vedavox> gundam_rx78nt1: using moodbar in amarok?
<BluesKaj> gundam_rx78nt1, reinstall  libxine1-ffmpeg
<gundam_rx78nt1> no, just standard installation.
<gundam_rx78nt1> libxine1-ffmpeg?  Ok.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I will do that once I get home.  I can ssh and do that but I can't test it for another 3 hours.
<gundam_rx78nt1> BluesKaj: is this from experience?
<BluesKaj> no, it's new in amarok in gutsy
<vedavox> On another forum someone else was saying choppy sound in amarok, but kaffeine worked fine
<BluesKaj> mine wouldn't play mp3s at all , not that I care :) ...strictly wav or lossless for this guy
<vedavox> they were using mandriva though
<gundam_rx78nt1> has anybody else experienced this: vga=791 or if using the hex code, you will get a blank screen in the virtual terminals (ALT+F1-6).
<c0rle0n3> hi
<gundam_rx78nt1> during booting.
<c0rle0n3> How to  update php 5.2.1 to 5.2.5
<c0rle0n3> I'm using kubuntu 7 with has default instalation of apache2 and php5.2.1
<gundam_rx78nt1> I was wondering if someone had a fix for this
<BluesKaj> gundam_rx78nt1, that's the std setting for TTY prompts from F1 - F6
<BluesKaj> F7 returns the desktop
<vedavox> c0rle0n3: check the backports or hardy repos, else compile by hand
<gundam_rx78nt1> what do you mean?  I only get a blank screen. no login prompt. now if I just let it boot up without the vga statement in my grub menu.lst file, then I get 640x480 display instead of 1024x768.
<gundam_rx78nt1> which the vga statement is used.
<ahmos> Hi,there is for example a program for kde and another same program for kde4,which I should install?
<c0rle0n3> vedavox: how I do that?
<vedavox> ahmos: if you are using kde3, use the kde3 version
<Emiliano>   òò
<BluesKaj> gundam_rx78nt1, sounds like you have to reset you xorg.config file resolution settings , some timea amonitor driver upgrade will help or : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg
<vedavox> c0rle0n3: just checked, hardy has 5.2.4, unless you want to install from the source yourself, you will have to wait until it hits the repos
<BluesKaj> err sorry sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gundam_rx78nt1> BluesKaj: it was working fine 2 weeks ago when I had Feisty installed.  I just upgraded to Gutsy and since then, it doesn't work.  I have removed and reconfigured my xorg.conf file many times to no avail.
<vedavox> gundam_rx78nt1: I had a problem like that, thinking of going back to using LiLo, its a lot easier
<ahmos> thank's vendavox
<gundam_rx78nt1> LiLo... (shudders)... it's been so long since the lilo days...
<FaiDillinGer> BluesKaj:  i found out how to make kopete check out hotmail with firefox. in kcontrol, i made the 1st application for text/html to be firefox
<BluesKaj> FaiDillinGer, cool :)
<vedavox> gundam_rx78nt1: I was using it until 5 months ago on debian, this new fangled grub nonsense :P
<BluesKaj> good to know
<christianp> sorry, BluesKaj, i was googling for solutions ;)
<BluesKaj> I liked LILO , it was easier
<gundam_rx78nt1> vedavox: I believe it's a kernel issue.  It's reported and confirmed as a bug.
<christianp> BluesKaj: it seems it's interrupted but no sounds played
<gundam_rx78nt1> I was wondering if someone has found a fix for it.
<vedavox> time to go
<gundam_rx78nt1> with my luck no developers are here to answer that question.
<BluesKaj> gundam_rx78nt1, maybe a monitor driver / graphics card driver check may be in order ...I had to revert to the restricted driver in system settings /advanced to get DRI and 3D working on this pc
<BluesKaj> after installing gutsy
<BluesKaj> christianp, try a cd , something that you know has audio on it
<nareshov> Hi, what's 'knotify4'? Must it be running all the time? (It's consuming a lot of memory)
<BluesKaj> nareshov, adept notifier ?
<SlimeyPete> no, knotify is a kde thing
<SlimeyPete> it sends notification events when stuff happens (though I'm not sure exactly what its function is)
<SlimeyPete> yes, it probably does need to be running but it shouldn't be eating RA
<SlimeyPete> *RAM
<BluesKaj> SlimeyPete, hmm according to Softpedia : Knotify for Pidgin is a plugin for the Pidgin chat client that uses Knotify to do notifications. This is for those who like pidgin but don't like the lack of KDE integration.
<stefan_> is there a chance to get kontact running with M$ exchange 2003
<nosrednaekim> stefan_: yes, I think the kontact in Kubuntu does support exchange
<stefan_> okay , but how?
<RogueJediX> Could somebody be so kind as to point me to a guide to setting up japanese character input?
<BluesKaj> knotify is prolly more applicable to  this : http://lukeplant.me.uk/articles.php?id=3
<stefan_> I searched the web and kontact but can not find a way?
<nosrednaekim> !kontact
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kontact - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stefan_> Can someone help?
<nosrednaekim> !exchange
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exchange - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> stefan_: unfortunately,no.... did you try looking at the inbuilt kontact docs?
<stefan_> no, where can I find them?
<nosrednaekim> stefan_: in kontact->help->kontact handbook or something like that
<stefan_> hmm nothing with exchange
<nosrednaekim> hrm.
<kenalex> have you guys read this article : http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS8745257437.html
<stefan_> I also tried evolution, there is something with exchange but getting the error the the url is not correct, but it is!
<nosrednaekim> kenalex: thats old news :)
<kenalex> hehe :)
<kenalex> new to me :)
<redheat> hi everyone
<redheat> need some help if possible, I just installed Kubuntu with KDE4, finally, and  I was wondering how can I get it conneted to the internet..
<nosrednaekim> redheat: are you using wired?
<redheat> nope, wireless
<nosrednaekim> redheat: encrypted?
<redheat> yes
<nosrednaekim> redheat: wpa or wep?
<redheat> wep
<nosrednaekim> ok, this is a bit difficult, so let me find you a tutorial.
<redheat> thank you..
<nosrednaekim> the first thing you should do after getting this woking is go get knetworkmanager ;)
<redheat> nosrednaekim, I have better idea can you show me how to allow administrator login ?
<nosrednaekim> redheat: "sudo -i"
<redheat> I did that..
<redheat> I was talking about logging in with an adiministrator account..
<nosrednaekim> oh.. you mean running GUI apps that require root priveledges?
<redheat> no no
<redheat> I mean loggin in from the login windows with a root account
<nosrednaekim> redheat: oh, right, then run "sudo passwd root"
<redheat> I did that too
<redheat> but it tells me no administrator login allowed
<kenalex> do any of you guys use the 64 bit version of kubuntu
<redheat> do you remember that windows in Ubuntu gives you the option to
<nosrednaekim> oh... X might not be letting root user log in (for security reasons)
<grul> sudo su
<redheat> nope, sorry only 32 bit
<nosrednaekim> kenalex: yes
<redheat> sudo su?
<gundam_rx78nt1> redheat, change your kde profile config file. you will find a line that say root login = false
<nosrednaekim> redheat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<BluesKaj> kenalex, i did but switched to x86 , due to graphics card probs
<nosrednaekim> gundam_rx78nt1: where is this file?
<kenalex> i am noticing that flash isn't available for the 64 bt version
<gundam_rx78nt1> should be in /etc/kde if I am not mistaken.
<gundam_rx78nt1> give me a moment and let me check.
<BluesKaj> kenalex, yeah , but you can around that by installing ia32libs
<redheat> nosrednaekim, wasn't there a wi-fi wizard that made it easy to configure the wi-fi network?
<kenalex> oh ok
<BluesKaj> err grt
<redheat> I remember last time I used a wi-fi wizard and it get me through all that with no command line..of course thank you so much for your help
<nosrednaekim> redheat: yes, but its kde3.... you have to install it manually after you get internet(which admittedly needs to be fixed)
<BluesKaj> &#$@** KB !
<redheat> exactly
<redheat> ok..
<nosrednaekim> redheat: the kde4 liveCD was not really intended to be installed
<redheat> I thought so
<gundam_rx78nt1> you would need to edit the /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc file.
<gundam_rx78nt1> look for the line AllowRootLogin=false and change it to true.
<snarkster> morning all
<redheat> anyhow...thank you so much for your help truly truly appreciate your help..
<redheat> morning to you too
<gundam_rx78nt1> you will be able to log into kde as root then.
<redheat> you all take care and have a nice day
<snarkster> anyone know how to see what services are running in console more?
<nosrednaekim> snarkster: ps -ax
<snarkster> thank you
<gundam_rx78nt1> nosrednaekim: did you get that info?
<nosrednaekim> gundam_rx78nt1: yeah... thanks, I don't need it personally, but its nice to know :)
<gundam_rx78nt1> ok.
<snarkster> i am at a total loss then.. network manager just not working and I cant get kde3 version to install..
<nosrednaekim> snarkster: install regular Ubuntu ;)
<snarkster> LOL
<snarkster> no thank you
<snarkster> gnome is yucky
<nosrednaekim> snarkster: then install kde4
<snarkster> I thought Id be smart and install kde4... now I cant go wireless.
<snarkster> and iwconfig doesnt use passphrases
<nosrednaekim> yes it can...
<gundam_rx78nt1> what about the Knetwork manager.
<nosrednaekim> oh.... WPA?
<snarkster> nah just crappy WEP
<snarkster> knetwrok manager is the problem
<gundam_rx78nt1> did you click on manual?
<nosrednaekim> snarkster: it certainly can! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<snarkster> itll start after I tell it to start, but will not connect and does not see my networks
<gundam_rx78nt1> what is your iwconfig outpur?
<gundam_rx78nt1> sorry, output.
<snarkster> it doesnt give much output..
<snarkster> ima go read this manual nosrednaekim sent, brb
<gundam_rx78nt1> ok, do an iwconfig. see if there are wireless extensions shown.
<n1tro> anybody using btnx ?
<gundam_rx78nt1> then do an ifconfig and see if the card is up or down.
<gundam_rx78nt1> if it is down, you won't see any networks.
<snarkster> i get output.. brb
<FaiDillinGer> anyone got any problem with ralink wifi ?? mine wont work for more than 5 minutes
<nosrednaekim> !ralink
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubuntu> hi @ll
<martijn81> hi there ubuntu
<gundam_rx78nt1> be well and merry ubuntu.
<nosrednaekim> ^_^
<ubuntu> my question: how can i create a boot cd of linux??
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: you might want to try remaster
<nosrednaekim> !search remaster
<ubotu> Found:
<gundam_rx78nt1> snarkster:  any luck yet?
<snarkster> holy crappers it worked
<gundam_rx78nt1> what worked?  my advice?
<darkalien> hey leute hab nen problem mit meiner externen
<snarkster> Thank you nosrednaekim and gundam_rx78nt1
<darkalien> is das hier gut oder schlecht?EXT3-fs: error loading jour
<ubuntu> situation: i got a linux (knoppicillin) of a magazine (called "c't" of heise), but i want to create an image of it without other data (just: /boot;/koppix)
<gundam_rx78nt1> snarkster, just one suggestion: on knetwork manager, do not click on manual configuration... unless you are connecting to trusted networks.
<gundam_rx78nt1> If you do... I had to delete the config file in order to get auto detection up and running again.
<snarkster> well right now knetworkmanager isnt working worth a damn
<LinaLove> anyone got advice on what to use for transferring files bigger than 1gb? got my laptop (vista) connected to the tower but winscp wont let me move files with that size
<nosrednaekim> LinaLove: I think you can get ssh for vista.
<LinaLove> thanks, i'll do some research on that :P
<ubuntu> what is remaster (a command??)
<nosrednaekim> LinaLove: and if its from linux->windows, use the kde fie transfer daemon (it makes a nice little remote web page)
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: its a program.... google it
<ubuntu> ok, thx i was searchen in the shell for a man :)
<LinaLove> wanted to move files from vista to kubuntu
<LinaLove> using winscp
<nosrednaekim> LinaLove: samba?
<LinaLove> never heard of that :S using kubuntu since friday :D
<SlimeyPete> winscp should cope with big files just fine O.o
<SlimeyPete> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<SlimeyPete> samba == Windows File Sharing, basically.
<snarkster> that page with all the wifi stuff on it is a keeper... bookmarked that bad boy cause I know Ill need it
<snarkster> Gotta get dressed.. intereview in 2 hours
<snarkster> thanks again
<LinaLove> thanks SlimeyPete (:
<n1tro> Anyone else here using BTNX?
<lontra> how would i run suspend from konsole w/ guidance-power-manager?  the buttons don't work properly in kde4
<dkettman> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<ubuntu> failt
<ubuntu> i just found ideas to remaster a complete ubuntu distribution
<ubuntu> i new
<ubuntu> thats hardcorestuff for me ;)
<jussi01> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<TimS> !startup
<ubotu> To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Pentarex> hi guys :)
<SlimeyPete> hi
<Pentarex> can u tell me other web browser exept konquer
<SlimeyPete> firefox
<jussi01> firefox
<SlimeyPete> opera
<SlimeyPete> flock
<Pentarex> :)
<jussi01> epiphany
<Pentarex> ok but how to install firefox when its .tar.gz
<Pentarex> i try with run-mozila,sh
<SlimeyPete> Pentarex: use adept
<Pentarex> but nothing happens
<SlimeyPete> or apt-get
<SlimeyPete> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<jussi01> Pentarex: firefox is in the repositories
<Pentarex> i try but :)
<Pentarex> jussi01: ooo i will try right now
<Pentarex> :)
<jussi01> Pentarex: epiphany also
<Pentarex> sudo apt-get install firefox :)
<jussi01> :)
<Pentarex> and its downloading
<Pentarex> 10nx guys
<jussi01> excellent
<Pentarex> konqueror its little buggy :P
<jussi01> Pentarex: always check the repositories before downloading something off the net
<Pentarex> ok 10nx i forgot :)
<Pentarex> is there someone from Bulgaria here ?
<Pentarex> no one :P
<jussi01> !bg
<ubotu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<Pentarex> what is the different from ctrl+alt+F1 and konzole from kmenu
<stdin> konsole runs in X
<SlimeyPete> Pentarex: konsole runs in a window in the graphical environment.
<Pentarex> aa :)
<SlimeyPete> if you hit ctrl-alt-f1 you temporarily leave the graphical environment entirely.
<Pentarex> and ctrl+alt+f7 back in
<Pentarex> :)
<SlimeyPete> yeah.
<Pentarex> thanks again
<SlimeyPete> the general rule is "use konsole unless your graphics are broken" :)
<Fridolf> Or you're going to do anything that might fiddle with X
<Fridolf> like installing display drivers :)
<BluesKaj> and then there are the CLI junkies who think GUIs are for Linux imposters
<Pentarex> 10nx alot for the answer
<Pentarex> answers*
<Fridolf> On the subject of consoles, I think I remember that you could save the console in ram and scroll through it somehow
<Pentarex> ok one more question
<Pentarex> is there program like photoshop ?
<Fridolf> but I can't remember how to do it? almost sure I did on fedora once
<Fridolf> yes, gimp
<Pentarex> a 10nx
<SlimeyPete> Fridolf: shift-pgup? Or use screen.
<niall_> is KDevelop any good?
<Fridolf> photoshop is almost perfectly runnable in wine too, except some plugins
<Fridolf> hmm okej
<Fridolf> I'll try it :)
<SlimeyPete> niall_: it seems popular, but for me it crashes an awful lot
<dewitt> i am running kubuntu fiesty, adept crashed and went away now it is saying it is still open. tell me how to close it.
<Pentarex> winex (cedega) is it good ?
<Fridolf> nope
<SlimeyPete> Pentarex: it's OK, but normal wine is just as good for most things (and sometimes better)
<Fridolf> cedega is really crappy if you ask me, wine works alot better
<SlimeyPete> crossoveroffice is pretty good.
<niall_> SlimeyPete: I'm going to be using it for PHP development incidentally, is it worth it?
<Pentarex> :)
<Fridolf> just google wine and you'll find download links
<Pentarex> and what is this folder lost+found on my sda2 its like 9 gb
<SlimeyPete> niall_: haven't tried it for PHP. It's probably worthwhile if your project is quite large. Personally I use Quanta.
<Pentarex> sudo apt-get install wine :)
<Fridolf> yeah but that's probably old versions
<niall_> SlimeyPete: Quanta?
<Fridolf> but you can add a updated repo from winehq
<SlimeyPete> Pentarex: http://www.freeos.com/articles/3102/
<Fridolf> Photoshop only works okay in the latest wine version which is 0.9.54 or something like that
<SlimeyPete> niall_: I think it's in the repos. It's an IDE for web development.
<SlimeyPete> niall_: it's very nice.
<n1tro> anybody know how to get ventrilo fun on kubuntu?
<n1tro> *run
<Fridolf> yeah I know
<Fridolf> what do you need help with?
<BluesKaj> Fridolf, I trust the older versions , some apps aren't ready for some setups and ppl have more trouble than it's worth using the so called "Newer & Better" versions
<n1tro> Fridolf:  talkin' to me? :D
<batis610> i want to find a link was given to me few days ago on this room .... did konversation client keep history or not?
<Fridolf> yes I do :)
<Pentarex> SlimeyPete: ok its for linux crashes :)
<n1tro> Fridolf:  well i just want to talk to my friends over ventrilo ^^
<Pentarex> SlimeyPete: 10nx
<SlimeyPete> Pentarex: basically, yes
<Fridolf> BluesKaj: although with wine it's not like that, because wine is pretty beta and newer usually is better
<bjwebb> hi, loads of new kde updates
<n1tro> but i tried using  ventrilo with wine but it was complaining about codecs
<bjwebb> has this got a name?
<Pentarex> but why in sda2 not in sda1
<bjwebb> like 4.0.1 or something?
<niall_> 4.0.1 is out yeah
<bjwebb> okies
<BluesKaj> batis610, what app are you researching ?
<SlimeyPete> Pentarex: dunno, maybe fsck has never done anything to sda1
<niall_> 4.1 is due out in July
<Fridolf> oh man, there's a good ventrilo guide on appdb on winehq but appdb is down as USUAL!
<n1tro> ;<
<n1tro> well mind giving me the link so i'll check it later?
<Fridolf> anyway the codec you need is in w32codecs from medibuntu
<Pentarex> SlimeyPete: man the text editor in gimp is alwful
<Pentarex> :(
<Fridolf> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Fridolf> install w32codecs
<Fridolf> You'll find the codev in /usr/lib/codecs/msgsm32.acm
<batis610> BluesKaj: my question is: how can i find my conversation history on 'Konversation client'?
<Fridolf> copy or link it to the wine windows/system32 directory
<BluesKaj> Pentarex, try gimpshop/windows version..it runs better in wine on my setup, than gimpshop linux
<rofl> somebody knows how to get the startmenu as displayed in vixta.org (looks vistaish) in kubuntu ?
<n1tro> Fridolf:  i find the codecs where..?
<Fridolf> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<BluesKaj> batis610, you have to turn logging on in konversation ...it will save the text ...unfortunately you can't go back and look, if it's turned off right now
<Fridolf> it's called w32codecs and is a pack of windows codecs which might be nice to have
<hydrogen> if it was in this channel batis610..
<Fridolf> among them is the gsm codec ventrilo uses
<hydrogen> !logs | batis610
<ubotu> batis610: Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<Fleck> wheres the intel-hda sound driver?
<BluesKaj> right on , hydrogen ..good to know :)
<Pentarex> where is the hand tool in gimp
<Pentarex> the pointer
<Fridolf> Hmm, what does the pointer do?
<BluesKaj> Fleck, prolly on the intel -sound site
<Pentarex> how to tell it
<Fleck> after kubuntu update i have no sound :(
<Fleck> snd-hda-intel module is missing
<Fleck> so stupid
<Pentarex> when the text is marked i want to unmarked
<SlimeyPete> Pentarex: yeah, it's dreadful, but gimp is the best image editor at the moment I'm afraid.
<rofl> why does xserver-xorg suck that much ? you cannot even choose the refreshrate you like. in vesa its even worser, always 60 hz
<jussi01> !intelhda | Fleck
<ubotu> Fleck: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Fridolf> I kinda like gimp alot more than photoshop for photo editiing and restoring
<SlimeyPete> Pentarex: there are other apps (like scribus and inkscape) which are more text-oriented but they are DTP apps rather than photo editors
<Fridolf> but not for making new pictures and filters and stuff
<Pentarex> Fridolf: ok tell me how to unmark the text ?
<Fridolf> hmm, esc!
<Fridolf> ?
<Pentarex> nope :(
<Pentarex> i have a one scan CV and i want to add some text
<Pentarex> but omg i have to go in college to do that :P
<Fridolf> Open layer box with Ctrl + L
<Fridolf> and just select another layer :)
<Pentarex> yes 10nx a lot :)
<Pentarex> omg where do u study :P
<Fridolf> Pentarex: Are you asking me?
<Pentarex> Fridolf: i am joking.... i was saying if u want to use gimp u have to go in college and u give me the right answer
<Pentarex> Fridolf: it was a joke
<Fridolf> haha okey :P
<hydrogen> yea
<hydrogen> the gimp ui definatly looks like it was designed by a five year old with a box of crayons
<Fridolf> Anyway I am taking a photography course right now :P It pwn =D
<Fridolf> Hydrogen: Just use another theme
<Pentarex> bye bye for now and 10nx a lot
<n1tro> Fridolf:  i installed the files but i have no codecs folder in my computer
<Fridolf> n1tro: /usr/lib/codecs/msgsm32.acm
<Fridolf> copy that to your wine windows/system32 dir
<n1tro> yeah i tried but there's no folder codecs where to copy from
<Fridolf> hmmm are you sure you installed w32codecs correctly?
<n1tro> nope :(
<Fridolf> well you have to do that :)
<n1tro> that page of yours was a mess for me :E
<n1tro> i just copypasted that stuff to console
<Fridolf> okay...
<BluesKaj> BBL , errands ...again
<Fridolf> Well, read this: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Ventrilo_Via_Wine
<reagleBRKLN> hi just upgraded to 4.0.1 packages, but still can't resize/move panel, perhaps this was only for SUSE?
<rofl> is there a package for windows fonts ?
<LamerMan> is KDE4 worth to upgrade to it from KDE3? :) or should i wait a little bit more?
<jussi01> wait
<LamerMan> why, is it still unstable?
<jussi01> LamerMan: of course... if you want stable, i recomend to wait till 4.1
<rofl> which kee version is in gutsy?
<rofl> kde
<jussi01> 3.5.8 rofl
<FaiDillinGer> id wait a little more if i was you
<rofl> if you dont have a new nvidia, its nearly impossible to get a hardware accelerated desktop under freebsd
<rofl> ati dont produce a driver
<rofl> those lamers
<rofl> and the linux drivers crash continously
<jesus> hey xD
<n1tro> hey can someone copypaste what fridolf just said a while ago about those file paths
<n1tro> please
<n1tro> i had to reboot
<rofl> [17:02] <Fridolf> Well, read this: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Ventrilo_Via_Wine
<n1tro> no not that one
<n1tro> where he said move files from this path to another
<rofl> [16:59] <Fridolf> n1tro: /usr/lib/codecs/msgsm32.acm
<rofl> [17:00] <Fridolf> copy that to your wine windows/system32 dir
<n1tro> okay thanks a lot :))
<niall_> oh man, I can't remember how UML works at all
<psi_> hi all
<psi_> i have just plugged in my usb hard drive witch is formatted in ntfs how do i mount it? thanks
<rofl> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/usbxy /media/usbdisk
<rofl> you have to create the media folder first
<psi_> rofl: thanks but how do i know witch usb device it is?
<NickPresta> what is the proper way to close my Xephyr session with KDE4? Do I just close the xterm/etc?
<rofl> dunno :)
<psi_> i have already created media folder
<psi_> how would i find out
<rofl> look at the files in /dev
<psi_> ok what am i looking for
<rofl> something like usbd0 i guess
<lontra> where would someone request a backport?
<psi_> i have a usblp0
<lontra> i've got the latest R from r-project's ubuntu repo and i'd like to request a newer version of rkward to be backport
<kiefer> Hello all :)
<rofl> you could unplug the disk and then compare the /dev to earlier version
<NickPresta> lontra, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<NickPresta> hi, kiefer
<niall_> how do I setup a mysql database?
<lontra> NickPresta: thanks
<rofl> niall i would install phpmyadmin and use that
<niall_> hmm
<niall_> ok
<NickPresta> niall_, there is phpmyadmin, kmysqladmin to help with creating and editing databases
<niall_> which is best?
<rofl> kmysqladmin is probably easier to use
<NickPresta> phpmyadmin requires PHP, a webserver, and a browser to use. kmysqladmin doesn't :)
<niall_> well I'm going to be developing in PHP
<niall_> so I've got that already ;]
<NickPresta> niall_, then you probably already have a LAMP type setup. I prefer kmysqladmin but I don't mind phpmyadmin either. I sometimes even use `mysql` ;)
<niall_> LAMP?
<NickPresta> Linux Apache MySQL/MSSQL PHP/Python/Perl
<niall_> yeah :}
<niall_> oh, how do I change where apache is pointing? that is to say the directory is serves to 127.0.0.1
<rofl> are there some fonts with fixed width like courier in the default kubuntu install ?
<rofl> look in the httpd.conf
<NickPresta> niall_, you need to edit your apache conf file. I forget where it is placed by default when you install Apache via the repos. look for something called apache.conf or httpd.conf
<NickPresta> rofl, there is 'Bitstream Vera Sans Mono', 'Andale Mono', 'Deja Vu Sans Mono', and 'Freemono' to name a few
<rofl> NickPresta: is there something that lets me see if the font is fixed-width ?
<NickPresta> rofl, usually, fonts that end in 'mono' are monospaced fonts
<rofl> thx
<hydrogen> or are sick
<hydrogen> one of the two
<rofl> lol
<NickPresta> heh
<NickPresta> you can also try 'gfontview' for a font viewer for Type 1 and TrueType fonts.
<rofl> that has to be installed first
<NickPresta> rofl, yep.
<niall_> httpd.conf is empty :z
<NickPresta> niall_, the file should be somewhere in /etc/apache or something similar
<rofl> look in /etc/apache2
<jason> the ubuntu install for apache does not use httpd.conf, it uses apache.conf
<niall_> yeah, i looked in there, there's a file called httpd.conf, there's just nothing in it
<NickPresta> ah okay. thanks jason
<niall_> ah ha
<niall_> right, ServerRoot, is that what I change?
<rofl> yep
<niall_> neat
<rofl> except you wanna use virtual servers
<dewitt> tell me how to close adept when i don't see it,
<rofl> ps aux
<rofl> then kill  processid
<NickPresta> !aptfix | dewitt
<ubotu> dewitt: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<niall_> virtual servers?
<rofl> yes for hosting more than one domain
<rofl> google for it
<NickPresta> niall_, do you want to change where your configuration and log files are kept or where you can place documents to get them on the web?
<niall_> NickPresta: place my HTML and PHP files. I'm not going to be serving to the web though, I'm just going to test things locally then upload them to my FTP
<NickPresta> niall_, then you want to change your DocumentRoot option. Leave ServerRoot alone.
<NickPresta> niall_, and change ServerRoot back to whatever it was before.
<NickPresta> niall_, you can create a folder called 'public_html', 'www' or whatever in your home directory and then change your DocumentRoot variable to '/home/USERNAME/public_html' and place your files in there. Apache will serve them
<hydrogen> or you can use mod_userdir
<hydrogen> which is a fairly common thing
<Nyle> fuck you
<hydrogen> he's pretty creative..
<rofl> -.~
<rofl> soembody tried linuxmint ? that looks quite nice and is ubuntu based
<NickPresta> rofl, I've heard good things about linux mint
<rofl> i.e ?
<rofl> the kde version should be out soon
<jason> I thought mint was just ubuntu with the propietary drivers installed at installation instead of having to install them yourself
<rofl> afaik it also offers the codecs and a nicer startmenu/look
<rofl> NickPresta: in which folder are the kuduntu default fonts to look at in gfontview ?
<PriceChild> !mint | rofl
<ubotu> rofl: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<RMC> hi
<rofl> why does gtk+ look so crappy ? look like win3.1
<kaminix^> A new Skype version was just released, when can I expect it in Medibuntu repos? :)
<RMC> has anyone got any good newbie websites
<RMC> for python
<RMC> ?//
<SlimeyPete> RMC: the tutorial in the docs section of python.org is good
<stdin> rofl: if you want to discuss the ascetics of GTK+ vs Qt do it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rofl> stdin: k
<RMC> thanks slimey pete
<smeril> how can i make a second user account?
<SlimeyPete> adduser
<Vermux> so wazzz up?
<smeril> thankz
<SlimeyPete> "sudo adduser <username>"
<stdin> or use the GUI
<stdin> system settings > User Management
<rofl> how can i login at the tty7 with root ?
<SlimeyPete> rofl: there is no root in kubuntu
<SlimeyPete> unless you made one
<n1tro> hey somebody know a teamspeak server? anything i just wanna test if it works ;o
<stdin> use "sudo -i" to get a root shell
<NickPresta> rofl, login as yourself and `sudo -i`
<rofl> if adduser then its there but i cant still login graphically
<SlimeyPete> rofl: the login manager won't let root log in. You can change this in your KDM settings (/etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc)
<rofl> SlimeyPete: thx
<NickPresta> I loved the root login settings in Debian. The background image is rows and rows of bombs and such. The cursor is a death head, etc. Really made you remember you're root. heh
<rofl> ;)
<rofl> some apps i.e. lazarus wont let you do much without root privileges
<NickPresta> rofl, `kdesu GUI_APP`
<stdin> that's why we have sudo/kdesu
<trojan_force> does anybody know how many people program python ?
<rofl> ah kdesu its called.. thx
<sub[t]rnl> trojan_force➜ 7
<NickPresta> trojan_force, worldwide? For *buntu? What do you mean?
<trojan_force> world wide yh
<trojan_force> nah i just need a rough idiea
<rofl> you should make a poll on your website, trojan_force
<kiefer_> (Just popping in before turning off my laptop) - Hey Sub :)
<trojan_force> kk thans rofl
<sub[t]rnl> greetings kiefer_
<rofl> =)
<kiefer_> How are you sub? good I hope
<sub[t]rnl> yup yup
<kiefer_> 'rofl' : ever get the idea people are laughing at you? :)
<kiefer_> Well, im off to bed, night all
<NickPresta> trojan_force, check out: http://python.org/about/success/
<tomahasamoot> The sensons utilty is telling me a much different CPU temp from the BIOS.  Sensons says temps range from the upper 50s to mid 60s.  So I went into the BIOS to change the fan settings, but the BIOS said 38-39.  What gives?  I've got an Intel Q6600, a Gigabyte motherboard, and I'm running Kubuntu 7.10 amd64.  The sensors pkg is libsenors3, with it87 and coretemp kernel modules.
<n1tro> hey is it normal that i can't speak in teamspeak with my kubuntu
<psi_> i have windows xp dual booted with kubuntu 7.10/kde4 but every time i want to boot windows i have to enable acpi in bios why won't kubuntu work with acpi?
<sub[t]rnl> tomahasamoot➜ when you rebooted to your bios, the processor activity slowed, and the cpu cooled?
<tomahasamoot> sub[t]rnl: I don't think so, it was such a short time.  Plus, as soon as I got logged in, it was showing the temp in the low 60s... but it might change that fast?
<sub[t]rnl> mine sure does.  When I'm encoding video it runs hot, but the second I stop the temp drops drastically
<TooEarly_> how do i over burn a dvd?
<softvision> hi im on the kubuntu livecd. im trying to install kubuntu but it isnt detecting my partitions in the installer. its just showing /dev/sda. dolphin shows my partitions but doesnt let me mount them saying "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 999". can someone help me?
<softvision> TooEarly_: in k3b go to settings->advanced and check allow overburning
<mrdlouisd> I've been trying for some time to remove the boot flag from a pen drive. Im new to linux, and cant seem to find a guide to help me. I've umounted it tried it, but I can't seem to touch it.
<niall> I added DocumentRoot to my apache2.conf but it hasn't changed anything
<blizzzek> hi
<rofl> maybe apache2 -k restart, niall
<rofl> what does the command "touch" do ?
<niall> no change
<rofl> niall: you have to edit /sites-enabled/000-somethin
<rofl> in the etc/apache2
<rofl> that is the configuration for the dafault virtual host
<rofl> documentroot is there as you c.
<spiroo> Hi, I wonder if there is Kubuntu 7.10 with KDE 4.0.1 avalable as LiveCD?
<rofl> no
<spiroo> okay then, anyone know if it is possible to make GlobeTrotter HPSDA work in Kubuntu?
<spiroo> *HSDPA
<rofl> ya have ta wait for the 8.04 release
<spiroo> for KDE4.0.1 or GlobeTrotter?
<rofl> kde
<trojan_force> no globtroter would be better
<trojan_force> jokin
<spiroo> damn, I hate to wait :P I waited several months for KDE4 and it was delayed, and when released a whole lot of bugs, why did they not wait a little more instead :P
<jussi01> spiroo: kde4 support is in #kubuntu-kde4 ;)
<spiroo> GlobeTrotter would be nice to get working, because I cannot use Internet for the moment in Kubuntu :(
<genii> !info nozomi | spiroo
<spiroo> jussi01: I do not need support for that
<ubotu> spiroo: Package nozomi does not exist in gutsy
<genii> hmm
<spiroo> genii: I have tested nozomi, does not work at all
<genii> spiroo: I have on my 7.10 box nozomi listed, but then again I have some nonstandard repos
<spiroo> genii: Hmm okay, but I never get it to work with KPPP or Nozomi.
<spiroo> Is it not possible to get GlobeTrotter to work out of the box? I do not know how to do it manually
<spiroo> anyone?
 * ScorpKing waves..
<genii> spiroo: I don't use any 3G adapters yet, so not much help. There seems to be a forum relating specifically to these cards and linux at http://www.pharscape.org/component/option,com_forum/Itemid,68//
<niall> it's still not working ;/
<Cavallito> I have some problems. My keboard works ok at the start but then suddenly space and all keys stoped to repat the char if I hold the key. So if I hold key "d" I just get one d not dddddd :) ? Where is the problem. I dont know any other way how to describe this :/
<vesimaenaudio> anyone use "Pretec Introduces The 2GB i-Disk Touch" -usb memory in kubuntu?
<vesimaenaudio> http://www.fahad.com/pics/pretec_4gb_i-disk_touch.jpg
<jussi01> vesimaenaudio: not me, do you have a problem with it?
<spiroo> genii: okay, thanks nayway
<mathew_> help
<mathew_> when ever i hover on anything on the task thing at bottom it opens and closes
<mathew_> then flashes on and off rapidly
<mathew_> why
<vesimaenaudio> jussi01: yes i have
<mathew_> also my mouse moves on its own
<NickPresta> mathew_, has this always been a problem? Running Gutsy?
<mathew_> just happened
<mathew_> after i tried to fix my xorg problem
<NickPresta> mathew_, what did you do to 'fix' your problem? Does undoing what you did fix the task bar issue?
<mathew_> even after i take baterys out my mouse the mouse moves
<jussi01> !anyone | vesimaenaudio
<ubotu> vesimaenaudio: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mathew_> i didnt do anything to fix the taskbar i was trying to fix a dual montoir problem
<mathew_> then it wudnt boot due to a bad xorg
<mathew_> so i deleted it and made a new one
<elleniad> bannthiss> KLINE AT LEAST
<mathew_> well
<elleniad> <bannthiss> MOTHE%RVCUFCKER
<mathew_> copied a backup
<elleniad> bannthiss> KLINE AT LEAST
<elleniad> <bannthiss> MOTHE%RVCUFCKER
<elleniad> bannthiss> KLINE AT LEAST
<mathew_> now its wird
<elleniad> <bannthiss> MOTHE%RVCUFCKER
<elleniad> bannthiss> KLINE AT LEAST
<elleniad> <bannthiss> MOTHE%RVCUFCKER
<NickPresta> elleniad, stop spamming the channel.
<elleniad> bannthiss> KLINE AT LEAST
<elleniad> <bannthiss> MOTHE%RVCUFCKER
<elleniad> now its wirdnow its wirdnow its wirdnow its wirdnow its wirdnow its wirdnow its wirdnow its wirdnow its wirdnow its wirdnow its wirdnow its wirdnow its wirdnow its wirdnow its wirdnow its wirdnow its wirdnow its wirdnow its wirdnow its wirdnow its wirdnow its wirdnow its wirdnow its wirdnow its wirdnow its wirdnow its wirdnow its wirdnow its wird
<elleniad> jaaajaajjajajajaaj
<elleniad> hey
<elleniad> fguck u
<elleniad> faggot
<NickPresta> !ops
<ubotu> ops is Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<NickPresta> thank you. :)
<nixternal> thanks for the alert :)
<Jucato> :/
<NickPresta> mathew_, you created a new xorg.conf from scratch?
<mathew_> no i copied from backup
<nixternal> that moron is now messaging me what he was spamming in here...hahahaha
<nalioth> nixternal: you can pull that ban
<NickPresta> nixternal, heh.
<mathew_> i fail to understand what xorg got to do with my mouse :S
<nixternal> nalioth: roger
<NickPresta> mathew_, well, you have to tackle each problem one at a time
<mathew_> huh lol i was i created another problem
<NickPresta> mathew_, well, I would start with using the last known 'good' xorg.conf (that doesn't cause taskbar or dual monitor problems), and then do  what you did to 'fix' your X problems, one change at a time, to see what is causing the flashing taskbar issue.
<mathew_> fixing my xorg made this happen
<mathew_> i dont get how xorg can do this
<NickPresta> mathew_, yes, undo your 'fixes'. Clearly the fix caused another problem :)
<mathew_> it didnt
<mathew_> it created non boot
<mathew_> so i fixed the non boot by using the backuped one
<mathew_> now i have this dodgy thing
<NickPresta> well, I don't know how to diagnose a possessed mouse or flashing taskbar without an indication of what could have caused it, especially since you said it started happening after you fixed X
<Tecumseh> good evening
<NickPresta> hi, Tecumseh
<vesimaenaudio> ubotu: sorry..my english is so bad and is hard explain my problem in english. im from finland
<NickPresta> vesimaenaudio, ubotu is a bot. he is not a real person.
<NickPresta> !fi | vesimaenaudio you can try here
<ubotu> vesimaenaudio you can try here: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<Tecumseh> I'm (still) having troubles installing azureus. It keeps crashing just after startup. I have gone through a dozen forumpages and guides but still no luck. Is there anybody that can give me a working sollution? I'm on Kubuntu Gutsy
<NickPresta> Tecumseh, what happens when you run azureus from the console? What sort of output do you get? Feel free to use a pastebin if the output is greater than 3 lines
<NickPresta> !pastebin > Tecumseh
<Tecumseh> I know about pastebin NickPresta :P
<NickPresta> :)
<Tecumseh> Owh, for the record because it's kinda important. I'm on 64-bits Gutsy...
<NickPresta> okay.
<vesimaenaudio> NickPresta: yeah, i know this finland channel but there is not anyone who know some this memory
<NickPresta> vesimaenaudio, okay. try and explain your problem again. I will do my best to help you.
<yao_ziyuan> listen up guys
<yao_ziyuan> the first linux distro that will rule the world have two essential things:
<yao_ziyuan> KDE >= 3.5.8
<yao_ziyuan> and
<yao_ziyuan> immediate availability of east asian language display (Unicode) and input
<NickPresta> yao_ziyuan, thanks for the insight.
<vesimaenaudio> NickPresta: okay...i try
<Tecumseh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55001/
<yao_ziyuan> kubuntu already has the former
<yao_ziyuan> but lacks the latter
<yao_ziyuan> i tried PCLinuxOS 2007 and it seemed to have both (but a KDE < 3.5.8)
<yao_ziyuan> now i'm downloading its 2008 version which includes KDE 3.5.8
<NickPresta> yao_ziyuan, okay.
<yao_ziyuan> as long as you guys still can't figure this essence out, kubuntu is crap.
<yao_ziyuan> and windows still rocks
<Tecumseh> NickPresta: you got the pastbin line I put in there?
<NickPresta> Tecumseh, yep. I'm searching around Google now
<Tecumseh> I did have it working on my previous installation but I did a reinstall because of another harddrive. Still have the old drive attached to this pc
<Xbehave> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NickPresta> Tecumseh, according to the azureus wiki, it means your router doesn't support UPnP or someone on your LAN is using the UDP port. First, try port forwarding the port in question (20931) to your computer.
<Xbehave> how do i get themese for emerald in gutsy (i want the gpl1s ive managed to get the non gpl)
<stdin> Xbehave: emerald is dead, it's svn site has been discontinued
<Tecumseh> NickPresta: port is forwarded though.
<Xbehave> yet another stab to the beryl users then
<stdin> Xbehave: beryl is also dead
<Tecumseh> brb, rebooting router
 * Jucato hands stdin a shovel
<NickPresta> stdin, https://svn.generation.no/emerald-themes/ is still up for me. Importing the themes via the Emerald theme manager is broken. However, you can still save the *.emerald file and import it manually.
 * stdin starts digging
<stdin> NickPresta: the sire emerald used to host the majority of their themes stop responding a while ago, and all development seems to have stopped
<vesimaenaudio> NickPresta: i place my stick to usb panel. And there in stick is two exe file. One is program, which start if i do this in XP. Program ask password or fingerprint to allow acces in memory-stick. How i acces in stick in kubuntu? Wine not work. I hope you understand..
<NickPresta> stdin, ah okay.
<NickPresta> vesimaenaudio, I understood, but I don't know of a solution to your problem off the top of my head, sorry.
<vesimaenaudio> NickPresta: okay, thanks
<trojan_force> what is the latest version of linux out at the momen t
<trojan_force> ?
<stdin> the 2.6.24 series I think
<NickPresta> trojan_force, the latest stable version is 2.6.24 :)
<trojan_force> kk
<trojan_force> what do u use
<trojan_force> ?
<stdin> gutsy uses 2.6.22, hardy will use 2.6.24
<trojan_force> okies
<Xbehave> vesimaenaudio: it should be doable with pam auto mount stuff, what encryption is used?
<spiroo> Is Hardy stable enough these days, or should you wait. I mean they are Alpha-phase for the moment.
<stdin> spiroo: the answer to that depends on what type of user you are
<TameLion> spiroo: If you have to ask, you should probably wait :)
<vesimaenaudio> Xbehave: i dont know.. where i can see it?
<Xbehave> spiroo: unless you want to report bugs your probably better just updating the kernel if you want it
<NickPresta> Tecumseh, I haven't been able to find any helpful information regarding your specific issue. You may consider using another version of Java (perhaps java-gcj)
<spiroo> stdin, TameLion: Well I am quite out of the box user, if I have music player, internet working I do not need much more than that.
<Xbehave> vesimaenaudio: im not sure what program is used under windows?
<Tecumseh> NickPresta: I have some progress. I have disabled upnp but it still crashes
<Tecumseh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55005/
<vesimaenaudio> Xbehave: i go and watch....need boot to XP
<NickPresta> Tecumseh, is there any specific reason why you _have_ to use Azureus? Deluge i a similar replacement and KTorrent is just awesome.
<spiroo> Xbehave: I am not out for the new core, would be KDE 4.0.1 in that case.
<Xbehave> vesimaenaudio: i dont know much about cross platform encryption so im not going to be much help, there may be a way of seeing it without repooting
<Cavallito> I have some problems. My keboard works ok at the start but then suddenly space and all keys stoped to repat the char if I hold the key. So if I hold key "d" I just get one d not dddddd :) ? Where is the problem. I dont know any other way how to describe this :/
<stdin> spiroo: you can try it out, but I'd suggest keeping gutsy installed and install hardy on another partition. at this moment it's mostly working but that can change very quickly. test out the liveCD for a while before you decide
<stdin> remember that it's still not officially supported yet so it's up to you to figure things out
<Tecumseh> I tried KTorrent, but didn't get through the ip-blocking filter configuration
<vesimaenaudio> Xbehave: maybe there is, if can look..i cant..in stick is only autorun.inf, AutoVerify.exe and fpclear.exe -files.
<spiroo> stdin: Allright then :P Will probably try it out, I will get my Stable Internet Line very soon though, So I am not sure. Anyway, is there huge changes in Hardy, or what Is it to expect? Does not say to much on the website kubuntu.org
<rofl> it should be possible to use utorrent.exe with wine
<Xbehave> vesimaenaudio: its possible to use luks and the windows equivelenat or truecrypt across both platforms, there may also be others too
<stdin> spiroo: it's only been developed for 3 months so far so there are more changes to come, but most are core changes right now
<Tecumseh> rofl: I didn't install Kubuntu (or any linux distro for that matter) just to fall back to windows programs
<spiroo> I must though say, everyone is working really effective, I mean they released KDE 4.0.1, and it is almost out for every single desktop system or what you call it :P
<rofl> Tecumseh: you won't find some good linux replacement for every windows program
<rofl> especially if you code yourself
<Xbehave> will installing feistys theme package get around my emerald problem
<NickPresta> Tecumseh, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/azureus/+bug/57875  Check near the middle, where John Dong explains the situation (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/azureus/+bug/57875/comments/117) and if you follow the posts, there appears to be a fixed up deb.
<rofl> its easier to do my coding in delphi and run the app in wine than learning c++ and how to use those fancy widgetsets
<spiroo> stdin: Allright, seems not to much changes. Then my personal opinion, says theres not to much to better up. Only make more of it :) Would love when Amarok 2, Kopete 1.0, KDE4.1, Decibel, KOffice2 is out.
<Douglas_E> looking for help with setting up ssh server and router stuff! Totally lost newbie
<vesimaenaudio> Xbehave: i hope its possible..but i still go and boot system. and check this program
<rofl> Douglas_E: you will need a tutorial then, use google
<Douglas_E> Been there done that.
<Douglas_E> I have it all installed but can't get it to work
<Douglas_E> I can get it to work for local though.
<rofl> the router or ssl
<stdin> spiroo: amarok2 technical preview 1 is the the PPA, kopete 1.0 is a while off yet and koffice2 is slightly broken atm, don't know much about decibel
<NickPresta> Douglas_E, have you checked out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<rofl> then open port 22 on your router and forward it to your linux machines ip adress
<rofl> must be under applications/gaming on most routers
<Douglas_E> NickPresta: yes
<NickPresta> stdin, does amarok2 (1.80-0ubuntu1~gutsy1~ppa1) need to be run within a KDE4 session?
<spiroo> stdin: okay :) It will take some time, I understand. It is just so hard when they release betas and previews. I install them directly most of the time :P
<Tecumseh> NickPresta: thanks for the read, I fear I have seen this thread before and tried it. But I'll retry anyway
<Douglas_E> rofl how do you open port 22 on the router?
<stdin> NickPresta: I think it should run in a kde3 session, haven't tried though. it may need plasma running
<spiroo> Now I just miss Photoshop CS3 for Linux/KDE :P Hopfully there will be now, when Adobe uses QT.
<NickPresta> Tecumseh, okay. Give Deluge a try if you haven't. It's similar to Azureus.
<NickPresta> stdin, okay. *tries*
<rofl> Douglas_E: search for a menupoint like "applications and gaming or port forwarding " on your router
<p_masho> can someone help with kde4 - I want to disable the helpful "popup" that happend when u hover over an application on the taskbar.. Its causing kde4 to freeeeeze for 30 seconds or so (not the desktop setting, window thumbnail)
<Tecumseh> NickPresta: found it: AMD64 users: icedtea crashes on your architecture (icedtea bug)
<I_V_A_N> help?
<NickPresta> I_V_A_N, with what
<I_V_A_N> i want to install ubuntu but i have xp
<I_V_A_N> and i want to be able to run both systems for while
<I_V_A_N> is it possible?
<jpatrick> !dualboot | I_V_A_N
<ubotu> I_V_A_N: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<I_V_A_N> thnx!
<Douglas_E> rofl: would that be tcp forwarding? This is all hard because my router is german.
<rofl> yes its tcp forwarding, Douglas_E
<Douglas_E> rofl: I think I have it. Do I need to reboot or anything to test it?
<rofl> Douglas_E: the router should apply the setting immediately, but you have to reboot it eventually
<Douglas_E> rofl one other question, it says private or public?
<rofl> public for outside(WAN) access
<rofl> you can also choose another port . i.e. port 222 forwarded to 192.168.1.2 port 22
<Douglas_E> rofl: kickbutt!!! IT is working!!
<rofl> nice
<maduser> where do i get the java development enviroment?
<SlimeyPete> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<SlimeyPete> maduser: in short, "apt-get install sun-java6-jdk"
<SlimeyPete> sorry, "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk"
<rdw> hello. anybody big into grub? i'm trying to boot a grub.iso off a cd but the computer always loads windows before grub even shows. yes, i do have correctly setup booting priorities
<vbgunz> whats the matter with the latest flash ugrade?
<vbgunz> it broke across konqueror and firefox, cannot see any flash movies :/
<maduser> now with flash you need to download it from adobe and do a manual install
<NickPresta> !flashissues | vbgunz
<ubotu> vbgunz: The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If that is the case for your mirror, please wait a couple of hours.
<vbgunz> I just got a flash update, downloaded it and it broke something that wasn't broken :/
<vbgunz> was it supposed to fix something?
<NickPresta> vbgunz, apparently it was supposed to fix the flash plugin problem
<ScorpKing> rdw: you boor from the hard drive and then grub loads the cd from there?
<rdw> no. mbr has windows vista. i'm trying to recover my previous grub configuration
<vbgunz> damn... I didn't have a problem, I heard a while back people were having problems but that was a while ago :(
<jeisma> anyone have any tips on kubuntu to free up some ram and speed up things?
<HristoBG> NickPresta: can u help me m8
<NickPresta> HristoBG, what do you need help with?
<ScorpKing> !grub | rdw
<ubotu> rdw: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<HristoBG> NickPresta: my hard drive is on two (etc. sda1 and sda2)
<HristoBG> on sda1 is my kubuntu
<HristoBG> NickPresta: on sda2 i like to have movies or music or other files
<HristoBG> NickPresta: but i dont have rights to do that
<HristoBG> NickPresta: permission
<rofl> chown
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> mount it as the user
<hydrogen> !mount
<HristoBG> NickPresta: how i can create folder or something like that its says u dont have rights to do that
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<HristoBG> hydrogen: how
<hydrogen> look at what ubotu just told ye!
<rdw> cheers. hope it works
<NickPresta> HristoBG, you need to mount your partition with read/write permissions.
<HristoBG> ok ok 10nx :)
<HristoBG> i will check it out
<rofl> 10x ? nice
<hydrogen> you forgot the n
<HristoBG> i do not :)
<rofl> it should work without it as well
<HristoBG> ok in system settings advanced disk and file systems
<vesimaenaudio> Xbehave: FPManager v1.0.2.028 is program which windows use
<HristoBG> its mount in media/sda2
<HristoBG> hydrogen: the linux says its already mounted in /media/sda2
<rofl> then umount it and mount it again with R/W enabled
<rofl> if its ntfs, use ntfs-3g
<HristoBG> in the console to mount and unmount right
<niall> how do I start mysql?
<HristoBG> i am new in linux
<rofl>  /etc/init.d/mysql start
<rofl> HristoBG: what filesystem does your harddisk have
<niall> permission denied, should I sudo it? :z
<HristoBG> rofl:  xt3
<HristoBG> ext3
<rofl> niall: sure
<HristoBG> rofl: ext3 :)
<rofl> HristoBG: mmh ok
<rofl> should be umount /media/sda2 & mount -t ext3 /media/sda2
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> that won't work
<HristoBG> unmount
<hydrogen> no
<HristoBG> wrong :P
<HristoBG> its says not found
<Xbehave> vesimaenaudio: all i can find sugests that its a prop encryption method so it cant be used under linux, i take it wine didnt work because of driver stuff? id look for OSS eqivelent but the hardware looks wierd so it might be unusable
<HristoBG> hydrogen: how then ?
<naftilos76_> hi to everyone!
<HristoBG> hi
<naftilos76_> just got straight from fedora 8!
<HristoBG> nice :)
<naftilos76_> so...
<naftilos76_> has anybody got a clue how i can type accents ?
<naftilos76_> language is greek
<naftilos76_> i can write it
<HristoBG> what
<HristoBG> u want to
<naftilos76_> but i can't write accents!
<HristoBG> wright on greek
<naftilos76_> shall i repeat?
<rofl> on windows you could do ALT-GR + ascii code
<HristoBG> iaso :P
<hydrogen> mm, I'm not sure how the how the language stuff works that well as I don't use it
<hydrogen> I'm sure theres documentation about it
<hydrogen> and I know its possible
<HristoBG> ti kanis natfilos76
<hydrogen> but I don't quite know the answer :)
<hydrogen> !greek
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<HristoBG> sorry
<hydrogen> maybe ask there?
<hydrogen> dunno if it'll work
<naftilos76_> no problem
<naftilos76_> ela kanenas apo eladaaaaaaaaaaaa
<HristoBG> what
<NickPresta> !english
<HristoBG> i know only ti kanis ( how do u do )
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<HristoBG> :)
<rofl> !russian
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<HristoBG> !bulgarian
<naftilos76_> that's a start!
<HristoBG> :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bulgarian - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rofl> nice a unicode irc client
<trappist> anybody know of a good tool to go through a collection of audio files and automatically reencode files encoded above a certain sample rate?  I have some way-too-big mp3s.
<HristoBG> hydrogen: how to unmount
<NickPresta> trappist, I don't know of a GUI application but you can combine some simple bash scripting and `mencoder`.
<naftilos76_> Kanenas kalos pou na milaei Elinikaaaa?
<NickPresta> naftilos76_, this is an English only channel. Thanks.
<trappist> NickPresta: I'm not afraid of the console, but what would I use to detect the sample rate of the existing files?
<naftilos76_> sorry....getting out NOW!
<trappist> NickPresta: keeping in mind I have mp3, mp4, flac, ogg, etc.
<vesimaenaudio> Xbehave: okay..thanks. must boot to XP when need stick.
<rofl> trappist: try wine with foobar 2000
<trappist> rofl: looks promising-ish
<rofl> watcha mean ?
<hydrogen> emm
<trappist> rofl: I mean, it could work
<hydrogen> thats kind of a crazy way to do it
<rofl> yes, i think so
<The_ManU_212> hi
<hydrogen> try uhh, transkode
<hydrogen> I think it can do that
<Xbehave> vmware is an option, im abit coFPManager, confused by the wine situation
<hydrogen> not sure how well the filtering works, but worth a try
<rofl> foobar is relatively straight-forward coded and doesnt use much winapi
<Xbehave> doh stupid middle click "vmware is an option, im abit confused by the wine situation"
<hydrogen> right, but its not the smartest way to go about doing it
<hydrogen> when there are native applications that can do the same thing
<The_ManU_212> i still use edgy and today i got a kernel update, i used adept and all ran normal as everytime but it crashed when i should get the popup for dist-upgrade
<rofl> sure, but you have to know em and they have to be good
<hydrogen> right
<The_ManU_212> then i opened manually adept and ran apt-get update, i think all is installed fine
<The_ManU_212> is that right?
<trappist> rofl: looks like foobar is gonna require some wine hackery.  it instantly complains I'm not on XP
<hydrogen> suggesting that people use win apps in wine for all of their needs gives a good case for just using windows
<trappist> hydrogen: apt-cache search transkode doesn't come up with anything
<Creationist> I'm trying to compile a Qt app by source, but get this error when running make: uic: File generated with too recent version of Qt Designer (4.0 vs. 3.3.7).  How can I fix this?
<hydrogen> !search transkode
<ubotu> Found:
<Xbehave> trappist: set the windows version to xp should work
<hydrogen> trappist: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=37669
<rofl> and you should use the zipped version w/o installer
<hydrogen> Creationist: you need to use qt4 rather than qt3
<hydrogen> probably some update-alternatives foo
<Xbehave> hydrogen: honesty suggests letting them make thier own mind up its not my job to sell ubuntu to them, if foobar is the best tool for the job then using it under wine is my recomendation
<hydrogen> its trying to use uic3 to create a file from ui4
<hydrogen> Xbehave: but who knows if it _is_ the best tool for the job
<hydrogen> its the familiar tool, but if you are after familiarity then stay on windows
<Creationist> hydrogen: Really?  Looks like it wants me to use 3 instead of 4.  Either way, how do I fix it?
<brad_> oh hi
<brad_> the ati driver install seems to think I'm running xorg 1.3.0
<brad_> what gives?
<Xbehave> who knows if anything is the best tool, vi vs emacs, i reomend what i know
<rofl> brad, theres a script called ati.rb, use it to install the driver
<brad_> how can i get my X version ?
<trappist> there's also envy
<trappist> brad_: X -version
<hydrogen> Xbehave: then why not just reccommend using windows? I assume you know it better than linux if you are more familiar with programs on windows than linux
<brad_> it says 1.3
<NickPresta> trappist, you still there?
<Creationist> I know Windows a lot better than Linux.  Yet I still use and recommend Linux more often ;)
<trappist> brad_: I believe that's version 1.3 of the protocol, not the software
<trappist> NickPresta: I think so, what's up
<Creationist> I just keep Windows for gaming and video editing... neither of which is possible with Linux (at least not useful)
<Creationist> I'm trying to compile a Qt app by source, but get this error when running make: uic: File generated with too recent version of Qt Designer (4.0 vs. 3.3.7).  How can I fix this?
<NickPresta> trappist, http://pastebin.ca/894176 that uses mplayer to get information from audio/video files. You can use awk/grep/whatever to extract the information for rate comparison and such.
<Xbehave> hydrogen: because i know about linux, if i only recomend a wine app if dont know of any stable linux tools, it has nothing to do with familiarity
<rofl> Creationist: you have to install qt54
<rofl> qt4
<trappist> NickPresta: hey that's a pretty good start, thanks
<Xbehave> *...i only recomend a wine app if...
<Creationist> rofl: You happen to know exactly which package I need?  apt has  TON of different qt4 packages
<brad_> trappist: I'll buy that
<emilymare> webcam
<brad_> I'm looking for the ati.rb
<NickPresta> trappist, I used it when I wanted to get all files in my audio folder with a bitrate of 320kbps or higher.
<hydrogen> hmm
<rofl> brad_: look in google
<hydrogen> it looks like its using uic4 but trying to compile with qt3.. actually
<rofl> Creationist: wait a sec
<hydrogen> which suggests.. interesting things
<emilymare> hey does anybody of you now how i can make a webcam conversation with kmess
<rofl> i think its qt4-core and qt4-dev
<emilymare> ??
<Creationist> rofl: libqt4-core and -dev, actually ;).  Thank you.
<rofl> Creationist: yep :)
<naftilos76_> Has anybody got any idea how i can type letters with accents? My language is greek? Anybody?
<rofl> naftilos76_: ask in the greek channel
<Creationist> geez... 96mb for qt4?
<Creationist> naftilos76_: Look at the localization options.
<Creationist> ~gr
<Creationist> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<naftilos76_> checked all of that...
<naftilos76_> many thanks!
<hydrogen> !skim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skim - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<naftilos76_> there is not a single sole in #kubuntu-gr....i guess they all turned windian...!
<hydrogen> !scim
<ubotu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<hydrogen> hmm
<hydrogen> guess not
<hydrogen> that won't help you :)
<rofl> Creationist: i had to compile the whole qt4 from source, took around 4 hours on 3 ghz
<hydrogen> mm
<hydrogen> doesn't take me that long
<hydrogen> and I'm compiling webkit at the same time
<hydrogen> >_<
<rofl> well actually i went to sleep after 2 hours... maybe it wsa even longer
<rofl> and, its an amd
<rofl> :)
<n1tro> hi dudes, i was just thinking that if i need somekind of sound drivers or something for kubuntu?
<n1tro> because other people have difficulties to here my voice in teamspeak
<naftilos76_> can anybody please help me get back my old nick which is <naftilos76>? i can't understand how-to from the <http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup>
<n1tro> *ehar
<n1tro> *hear
<nosrednaekim> naftilos76_: you must not be registered
<rofl> type /nick naftilos76
<VampireKing> what were the quick key for complete name in konversation?
<VampireKing> like auto-complete
<nosrednaekim> !tab
<rofl> tab?
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<hydrogen> I use four spaces myself
<hydrogen> :x
<naftilos76_> it says that it is registered!
<rofl> hehe then youre wasted
<naftilos76_> meaning?
<HristoBG> how to mark as here
<HristoBG> ?
<rofl> you cannot change your name to that
<VampireKing> nosrednaekim: works
<HristoBG> not away
<Xbehave> naftilos76_: did your conection get dropped? either theres a broken conection or somebody has stolen your name
<hydrogen> it is a dropped connection
<hydrogen> they come from the same ip
<naftilos76_> there is no broken con whatsoever
<rofl> or hes got a second client open
<naftilos76_> and they don't come from the same ip
<naftilos76_> i registered when i was in Greece
<Pici> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<naftilos76_> now, i am in Cyprous for good
<hydrogen> err, they do come from the same ip
<naftilos76_> oh, god ... what a mess
<hydrogen> [Whois] naftilos76_ is n=naftilos@cpe-119315.ip.primehome.com (Manos)        [Whois] naftilos76 is n=naftilos@cpe-119315.ip.primehome.com (Manos,,,)
<naftilos76_> how come?
<hydrogen> you are connected twice good sir
<deathoncity> please help..i have started using kubuntu 2 ours ago,i have used PCLinuxOS2007 'till now..on pclinux i was able to read the other 2 usb harddisk's ntfs format,but on this version of linux i cannot...what do i can do???
<HristoBG> hydrogen: how to unmount sda2 :(
<HristoBG> hydrogen: please help me
<naftilos76_> sorry what was that? twice?
<hydrogen> there are two of you connected
<hydrogen> to this server
<naftilos76_> ok....what do i do now?
<ScorpKing> naftilos76_: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<naftilos76_> thnks
<ScorpKing> naftilos76_: thank Pici ;)
<deathoncity> please help..i have started using kubuntu 2 ours ago,i have used PCLinuxOS2007 'till now..on pclinux i was able to read the other 2 usb harddisk's ntfs format,but on this version of linux i cannot...what do i can do???
<Pici> :)
<ScorpKing> !ntfs | deathoncity
<ubotu> deathoncity: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<fhd> hi. I'm wondering whether I should use apt-get dist-upgrade on a regular basis. Normaly, I don't see differences between upgrade and dist-upgrade, but with this KDE4 launchpad repository, dist-upgrade seems to be trying to install some unrelease packages which upgrade doesn't want to install. any clues?
<ScorpKing> fhd: you should only use apt-get upgrade afaik
<fhd> ScorpKing: well, I tend to use dist-upgrade because it seems to be updating some hold back packages which I prefer. However, I'm quite shock that it tries to actually install unreleased software
<HristoBG> so no one will tell me how to unmount sda2 :(
<rubikcube> hi, could someone please give me the md5 of the current kubuntu desktop (i386) cd iso image?
<ScorpKing> fhd: it's because dist-upgrade is only to upgrade from one release to the next
<rofl> rubikcube: that is printed on the download page
<fhd> ScorpKing: the manpage says it has a different dependency handling. only good for distribution upgrade?
<ScorpKing> HristoBG: sudo umount /dev/sda2
<HristoBG> umount ok
<HristoBG> 10n
<HristoBG> 10nx
<rofl> rubikcube: for what the hell do ya need the checksum ?
<rubikcube> rofl: I know, but I have the impression that there might be a wrong version on the site I downloaded it from
<ScorpKing> !dist-upgrade > fhd
<rubikcube> after a fresh install and trying to do an adept-update, it stoppen in the middle and told me it had to upgrade to 7.10 (although that's what I had installed, of course)
<fhd> ScorpKing: thanks :D
<ScorpKing> yw :)
<HristoBG> ScorpKing: i still have no rights to create folders in sda2 :(
<HristoBG> ScorpKing: where to mount it ?
<ScorpKing> HristoBG: what filesystem is it?
<rofl> rubikcube: strange, but if you had errors on your cd, you would have had an error message at the installation
<HristoBG> ScorpKing: ext3
<rofl> errors like crc
<rubikcube> rofl: the cd is ok
<ScorpKing> HristoBG: make a directory im /media for it and mount it there
<ScorpKing> in*
<HristoBG> a thnaks
<rofl> rubikcube: maybe you try sudo apt-get update in a shell instead
<rubikcube> or has there been an upgrade, like 7.10 -> (unoffical 7.10.a)?
<rofl> rubikcube: not that i know
<ScorpKing> HristoBG: that won't solve your permission problems btw. tell me when it's mounted
<rubikcube> the upgrade hangs anyway, so I'll just try to update again
<SlimeyPete> nah, there are no x.x[a-z] versions in kubuntu. 7.10 is the current version until 8.04 comes out.
<HristoBG> ScorpKing: look
<HristoBG> hristo@hristo-desktop:/media$ sudo mount /mnt/sda2
<HristoBG> mount: can't find /mnt/sda2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<HristoBG> i create dir mnt in media
<ScorpKing> HristoBG: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/<your_dir>
<rofl> HristoBG: isnt it in /media/sda2
<HristoBG> 10nx :)
<rubikcube> so I'll just try and update only the kernel + apt/adept first...
<HristoBG> ScorpKing: done :)
<HristoBG> ScorpKing: now what
<doilgheas> hi how can i start tomcat as user (without sudo)  and how can i start tomcat without the security manager? i've kubuntu 7.10 and tomcat5.5
<ScorpKing> HristoBG: sudo chown 1000:1000 -R /media/sda2/
<HristoBG> ScorpKing: done
<ScorpKing> HristoBG: try it now
<HristoBG> aaaaaaaa
<HristoBG> thank youuuuuuuu
<HristoBG> :)
<rubikcube> other strange thing was that in the live cd part of the install cd, the help page (on the very first install screen) directed to some 7.10 beta page, but I guess that's just something that people forgot to change for the final release
<HristoBG> now i am going to watch North Ireland - Bulgaria !! GO GO BULGARIAAA :P
<HristoBG> bye for now
<HristoBG> and 10nx again
<ScorpKing> HristoBG: add '/dev/sda2      /media/sda2           ext3    defaults        0       0' to /etc/fstab
<HristoBG> a
<HristoBG> ok
<ScorpKing> HristoBG: that will mount it at boot.
<HristoBG> now ists
<HristoBG> its >
<ScorpKing> :)
<HristoBG> what to wright now ?
<HristoBG> its not
<HristoBG> hristo @hristo desktop --- >
<HristoBG> its
<HristoBG> >
<Tecumseh> NickPresta: Thanks for the link, I have found the sollution. Azureus wasn't at fault here. There's a bug in icedtea-java7 for i86-64 that caused the azureus crashes
<ScorpKing> HristoBG: if you don't add a line in fstab for it you'll have to mount it everytime you restart the computer
<sd132> help, I had some updates, ran the updater but the updater  icon didnt go away?
<naftilos76> If i may... when mounting a samba share (a hard disk connected to a wireless router ) what would the related fstab entry look like?
<rubikcube> hmm, where does adept-updater write its logs to (if at all)?
<rofl>  /var/log/apt
<Creationist> I'm trying to compile a Qt app by source, but get this error when running make: uic: File generated with too recent version of Qt Designer (4.0 vs. 3.3.7).  How can I fix this?  I've installed qt4, but that didn't help.
<stdin> Creationist: looks like it's a Qt 3 app, not a Qt 4 one
<jack_spratt> kubuntu 7.10 wont work with my inspiron 1100 intel 845 video chipset
<sd132> it still shows 11 updates that wont update
<jack_spratt> i doubt itll make any difference but im testing ubuntu now too just in case
<rubikcube> rofl: hmm, I've looked there already, but it didn't seem to write everything there... anyway, I'll try to reproduce the segfaults....
<smeril> another process is using adapt i cant start it and i get a crash message aswell there is some easy command to fix this i have forgot
<jack_spratt> can anyone help with this chipset and the drivers
<naftilos76> in order to mount a samba share???? fstab entry???
<SlimeyPete> !aptfix |  smeril
<ubotu> smeril: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Creationist> stdin: That's what I thought, but several people told me it needs qt4, so I installed that.  But how do I tell it to compile with qt3?
<stdin> naftilos76: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<naftilos76> ok
<stdin> Creationist: you'd use qmake-qt3 instead of just qmake
<sd132> is the update broken?
<Creationist> stdin: I've been using just make
<stdin> Creationist: qmake should regenerate the Makefile
<Creationist> stdin: Is this an error I can fix?        " WARNING: Found potential symbol conflict of dboxfe.cpp (src/dboxfe.cpp) in SOURCES"
<stdin> Creationist: got a link to it? so I can have a look
<smeril> it dosent work
<naftilos76> Thanks <stdin> for the tip - great example!
<jack_spratt> INTEL 845 VIDEO CHIPSET anyone EVER seen this work?????
<Creationist> stdin: http://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=1968&release_id=12366  I have the 0.1.3 source
<stdin> jack_spratt: don't SHOUT, 845 works on my server yeah
<jack_spratt> stdin; ok, is the video working with anything except VESA?
<Creationist> jack_spratt: My friend has the 845... worked flawlessly for her.
<rofl> Creationist: why dontcha use the .deb file ?
<sd132> nothing wil drive you crazier than updates that wont update
<jack_spratt> Creationist: well Ive never seen this evil damned sh|tty chip work without a bios hack
<stdin> jack_spratt: it works with the i810 driver and the intel one
<root> hi i just installed kubuntu 7.10 then befor update anything i installed kde4. when i restarted my pc everythung now comes in text mode i cannt see any gui of kde4 i cannt login to the kde3 all in  text mode . i tried to alt+f8 i got this message/etc/rc2.d/s99kdm:75:genkdmconf-kde4:not found now how to get gui for kde4 or the kde3 i dont care i just cannt deal with text mode
<sd132> well guess a restart couldnt hurt
<Creationist> rofl: it's an older version.  Besides, I did try that and it gave an error too.
<jack_spratt> stdin: Ok, well nomatter what distro I use or how, those drivers dont work for me. ever. period. I'd really appreciate some help before i shoot myself.
<rofl> root: try startx command
<Creationist> rofl: I'd be okay with an older version if it was 4 years old ;)
<sd132> guess ill ask in #ubuntu
<Creationist> wasn't*
<rofl> lol
<jack_spratt> stdin: pclos 2007, 2008, kubuntu, mandriva 2008, elive...etc etc, none work
<mneptok> !root > root
<HristoBG> ScorpKing: are u here
<ScorpKing> yes
<HristoBG> ScorpKing: so i wright
<jack_spratt> stdin: old ios hack worked, nothing else, xor driver freezes it every time without fail.
<HristoBG> ScorpKing: add '/dev/sda2      /media/sda2           ext3    defaults        0       0' to /etc/fstab
<root> i tried to go in recovery mode and typed startx and it worked then i tried to run dpkg-reconfigure kdm  but still the same proplem
<ScorpKing> HristoBG: yes. without the '
<stdin> jack_spratt: check for errors in the log /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<HristoBG> axaxa
<HristoBG> op
<HristoBG> and now
<HristoBG> in the console
<HristoBG> isni hristo@hristo-desktop
<ScorpKing> !enter > HristoBG
<HristoBG> its only >
<HristoBG> ok sry
<rofl> root: maybe apt-get install kubuntu-desktop does the job. remove it first though
<stdin> Creationist: did you run ./configure ?
<HristoBG> is this allright
<jack_spratt> stdin: ok. im rebooting (again)
<Creationist> stdin: Yes.  I get that error in ./configure as well.
<ScorpKing> HristoBG: you want to edit fstab?
<HristoBG> ScorpKing: you told me to do
<HristoBG> but did i did it ?
<root> sorry how to remove it im new in linux sorry
<ScorpKing> HristoBG: kdesudo kate /etc/fstab
<rofl> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<rofl> or sudo apt-get remove kdm
<sd132> hmm, i wonder why the updater says i have updates but wont update them...hmmm
<root> ok i did removed it what to do now?
<rofl> now install it
<stdin> Creationist: can you pastebin the output of ./configure then?
<rofl> same command but install instead of remove
<HristoBG> ScorpKing: then wha to do its text file #uid something
<rofl> and do apt-get update
<root> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<rofl> yes, with sudo
<root> ok
<ScorpKing> HristoBG: you have to add that line in that file. go to the bottom and write it there
<HristoBG> aa 10nx
<root> but there is small proplem it need the kubuntu cd i dont have it right now?
<rofl> ahh
<Creationist> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55014/
<root> could i make it download for repos?
<rofl> root: type "sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list", then remove the line taht starts with cdrom://, then press CTRL-X
<rofl> and Y
<HristoBG> ScorpKing: i add it on the 10nd role
<sd132> vetry strange. none  of my updaters work
<ScorpKing> HristoBG: now save it
<jack_spratt> stdin: ok so i booted up again and straight into cli
<stdin> Creationist: ahh, I see now, you should do "sudo update-alternatives --config qmake" and select /usr/bin/qmake-qt4
<jack_spratt> stdin: if i startx then itll freeze requiring hard reset
<HristoBG> i save it but when i go to system setting  advanced panel drive i filesystem
<HristoBG> its says cannot load look if u made some changes or updates
<jack_spratt> stdin: presumably x has already failed though so there should be logs to see...?
<ScorpKing> HristoBG: can you pastebin /etc/fstab plz?
<ScorpKing> !paste > HristoBG
<HristoBG> here ?
<HristoBG> a ok
<stdin> jack_spratt: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<HristoBG> but what was the comman kate ?
<Creationist> stdin: Hmm... that seems to have done it ;)
<gregor_> hmm can i install KDE 4.0.1 on Kubuntu 7.10?
<ScorpKing> HristoBG: kate is a text editor
<Creationist> stdin: There's no way I would have figured that out even with Google.  Thank you.
<HristoBG> yes what was the command ksudo ot what ?
<NickPresta> Has anyone had any trouble with the newest flash update? I was unaffected by the flash bug...
<jack_spratt> stdin:permission denied, whats the root password for livecd?
<ScorpKing> !kdesudo > HristoBG
<|test|> german channel for kubuntu
<root> ok i removed it and  i tried to run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop i got this mesage
<root> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<rubikcube> I think what I just experienced is this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tzdata/+bug/174079
<root> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<|test|> ?
<NickPresta> !de | |test|
<Taras> i need halp with screen options
<ubotu> |test|: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<SlimeyPete> !aptfix | root
<ubotu> root: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<acee1234> why cant i write to my windows ntfs drive from 7.10?
<ScorpKing> !ntfs-3g > acee1234
<SlimeyPete> acee1234: should be able to, with ntfs-3g
<stdin> Creationist: it took reading the configure script to figure out what it was doing, it only used qmake-qt4 when qmake wasn't found, but it's a link to qmake-qt3 on your system.
<Agent_bob> !NTFS | acee1234
<ubotu> acee1234: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<jack_spratt> ? password
<rofl> root: you have to run "sudo apt-get update" first
<stdin> jack_spratt: there is no password, just use sudo
<HristoBG> ScorpKing: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55018/
<HristoBG> ScorpKing: i think its this
<root> ok i'll do it
<jack_spratt> stdin: why cant I su to root then without a password?
<Taras> i need to run my CRT at 1920x1200 and at 85Hz
<Taras> and i dont know how
<ScorpKing> HristoBG: hehe. it is already in there. remove the line you added again
<stdin> jack_spratt: you use "sudo -i" to get to a root shell
<HristoBG> ScorpKing: ok 10nx :)
<jack_spratt> stdin: ok
<HristoBG> ScorpKing: its now ok ?
<Taras> its at 1280x1024 and 61 hz
<Taras> its painful
<acee1234> ScorpKing:  ntfs-3g is installed
<ScorpKing> HristoBG: if you removed and saved it yes. try sudo mount /media/sda2
<jack_spratt> stdin: what?! even as root permission still denied
<rofl> Taras:  same here ;) you need to configure your screen first and use a driver other than vesa
<jack_spratt> stdin: hows that?
<stdin> jack_spratt: what are you getting permission denied on?
<HristoBG> i think its mounted
<jack_spratt> stdin: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ScorpKing> acee1234: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/<disk> /<mountpoint>
<Taras> ok, what driver should i use? and how do i configure the screen?
<jack_spratt> stdin: even as root (?!)
<rofl> Taras: use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then when it comes to the screen settings use expert mode
<ScorpKing> HristoBG: sudo umount /dev/sda2
<stdin> jack_spratt: use "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<Taras> k
<root> ok man i did sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and i finished
<rofl> you have to enter the refresh rate of your screen manually, but autodetection may already filled in the correct values
<Agent_bob> and   "man less"   if you are not familear with it.
<ScorpKing> HristoBG: fstab should look like this now - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55019/
<rofl> root: now startx
<Taras> its locked or something
<acee1234>  ScorpKing: were can i find the data to define those variables
<Taras> also im on a live disk
<jack_spratt> stdin: ok thanks
<Taras> because my windows got corruped, second time this month
<ScorpKing> acee1234: man mount
<rofl> Taras: whats locked ?
<jack_spratt> stdin: bingo, now what am i looking for?
<root> im in it i already in startx in recovery consol
<HristoBG> ScorpKing: ok i umount how to mount now in media/mnt :)
<acee1234> ScorpKing: i meant what drive etc
<|test|> ubotu thx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Taras> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<rofl> root: good then, does it work ?
<stdin> jack_spratt: lines that start with (EE) and (WW)
<ScorpKing> HristoBG: sudo mount /media/sda2
<jack_spratt> stdin: btw this cli im at is in a small area of the screen, presumably because of 640x480 res due to vram bug. you know about that history right?
<HristoBG> but i dont have rights in there
<jack_spratt> stdin: im looking to ee and ww now thanks :)
<HristoBG> i have permissions in /media/mnt
<ScorpKing> acee1234: do you know what disk or partition it is and where you want to mount it?
<Taras> 61 hz on a 24 inch screen is so painful
<HristoBG> ScorpKing: i dont have permission in there i have in /media/mnt
<jack_spratt> stdin: cyrillic font does neot exist (WW)
<HristoBG> ScorpKing: how to mount it there
<acee1234> ScorpKing: only the name "Trans"
<val0> anyone here using mutt to check gmail?
<ScorpKing> HristoBG: it will not mount in /media/mnt
<root> look when i log in regular i got this proplem but if i go to recovery consol and type startx i got the graphical interface if i restart i went to textmode again
<stdin> jack_spratt: it's more the (EE) ones, warnings about fonts aren't fatal
<rofl> Taras: reboot and try the command then
<jack_spratt> stdin: AHAH, heres the little bugg3r
<acee1234> ScorpKing: /dev/sda3
<Taras> reboot the live disk?
<HristoBG> ScorpKing: but i cannot create folders now in sda2
<rofl> root: but now it should run also in default mode
<jack_spratt> stdin: its the same error i often get on other distros, "detecting sil164"
<jack_spratt> stdin: please please tell me you know what that means
<root> ok i'll restart and see ok
<ScorpKing> HristoBG: sudo chown 1000:1000 -R /media/sda2/
<ScorpKing> acee1234: where do you want to mount it?
<Agent_bob> rolf 'reboot' ?     fuser /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<rofl> Taras: ah now i understand, you use the cd
<jack_spratt> stdin: "unable to read from DV0I2C_E Slaev 236"
<rofl> well...then you cannot do much about it
<HristoBG> ScorpKing: ok 10nx m8
<jack_spratt> stdin: *slave
<Taras> yeah, i just need an OS while windows is corrupted
<ScorpKing> HristoBG: yw :)
<HristoBG> ScorpKing: if i have problems i will right ;)
<HristoBG> bye bye for now
<ScorpKing> cheers
<acee1234> ScorpKing: i guess were i see it mounted now under media
<Taras> im trying to make a partition to intall it though
<jack_spratt> stdin: "unable to read from DV0I2C_E Slave 112"
<jack_spratt> stdin: i think those 3 errors are critical
<rofl> Taras: yeah good idea. the partition resizer does work quite well
<sd132> how do i update kde 4 files?
<acee1234> ScorKing: its mounted under /media/trans
<Taras> no it doesnt
<acee1234> ScorpKing: remount with that command
<lontra> what's the difference between the ppa kde3 packages and the standard ones in kubuntu?
<Taras> gave me an error, it said: !
<ScorpKing> acee1234: did you read any of the links ubotu gave you?
<jack_spratt> stdin: please comment, nobody in a variety of channels/forums has been able to give advice on those errors so far, I really hope that you cab
<jack_spratt> *n
<ScorpKing> acee1234: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/sda3 /media/<mountpoint>
<rofl> Taras: just "!" ?
<Taras> yes
<acee1234> ScoepKing: only got one and i skimmed over it
<stdin> jack_spratt: try using "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" and selecting the i810 driver
<Taras> i took a screenshot
<sd132> is it safe to run  kde 3 and 4 on  the same system?
<rofl> stdin: what does -phigh do ?
<ScorpKing> acee1234: what does mount say?
<lontra> sd132: yes in kubuntu
 * lontra is on kde4
<jack_spratt> stdin: ok will do, one minute
<stdin> rofl: sets the debconf priority to high, limits the questions asked
<Agent_bob> rofl -p priority
<sd132> lontra, weel it dosent work for me
<rofl> thx
<lontra> sd132: did you follow instructions at www.kubuntu.org?
<|test|> can anybody help me pls
<|test|> need informations
<acee1234> ScorpKing: that it isnt ntfs
<sd132> lontra: yes and the updater has kde 4 files that it wont update
<tekteen> !ask | |test|
<ubotu> |test|: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<|test|> mono-runtime (>= 1.1.8.1), libglib2.0-cil (>= 2.10.2), libgnome2.0-cil (>= 2.16.0), libgtk2.0-cil (>= 2.10.2), libmono-corlib2.0-cil (>= 1.2.4), libmono-system2.0-cil (>= 1.2.4), libmono2.0-cil (>= 1.2.4), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), libmono-winforms2.0-cil, libgdiplus, unrar
<lontra> sd132: did you install kde4-core?
<acee1234> ScorpKing: under Disk $filesystems it shows it as "auto"
<|test|> where can i get this packages
<Taras> WTF it asks for a passowrd on a live  disk
<ScorpKing> acee1234: where is that?
<sd132> lontra: it runs just fine just started not updating the files
<tekteen> |test|: which package?
<|test|> mono-runtime (>= 1.1.8.1), libglib2.0-cil (>= 2.10.2), libgnome2.0-cil (>= 2.16.0), libgtk2.0-cil (>= 2.10.2), libmono-corlib2.0-cil (>= 1.2.4), libmono-system2.0-cil (>= 1.2.4), libmono2.0-cil (>= 1.2.4), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), libmono-winforms2.0-cil, libgdiplus, unrar
<|test|> this
<tekteen> |test|: what language do you speak?
<lontra> sd132: maybe it's b/c kde 4.0.1 just hit ppa
<Agent_bob> acee1234 ?   let me see if i understand this.  "<ScorpKing> acee1234: what does mount say?" "<acee1234> ScorpKing: that it isnt ntfs"  <<<< it's mounted as something besides ntfs ?
<acee1234> ScorpKing:  system settinging gui
<ScorpKing> Taras: sometimes if the livecd does not boot correctly it asks for a password
<|test|> german
<|test|> and english
<|test|> :P
<sd132> lontra: ???
<tekteen> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Taras> ...oyoyoy should i restart the live CD?
<acee1234> is bob a bot?
<stdin> no
<ScorpKing> acee1234: you have to use ntfs-3g , not ntfs
<lontra> sd132: kde4.0.1 just hit kubuntu and maybe there are still some kinks that need to be worked out
<tekteen> |test|: that package is this?
<|test|> the german are any ignorance
<lontra> sd132: what are you trying to do just update?
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> lol
<acee1234> Agent_bob: yes
<rofl> Taras: usually you click on install and follow the process
<sd132> lontra: yes
<Taras> i know
<tekteen> |test|: which package do you want?
<Agent_bob> acee1234 just what is it mounted as ?    vfat ?
<Taras> its stuck on the language selection
<ScorpKing> Agent_bob: ntfs
<acee1234> i typed sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/sda3 /media/trans
<Taras> and after that i remember there was no place to make a new partition
<|test|> again
<|test|> this
<|test|> mono-runtime (>= 1.1.8.1), libglib2.0-cil (>= 2.10.2), libgnome2.0-cil (>= 2.16.0), libgtk2.0-cil (>= 2.10.2), libmono-corlib2.0-cil (>= 1.2.4), libmono-system2.0-cil (>= 1.2.4), libmono2.0-cil (>= 1.2.4), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), libmono-winforms2.0-cil, libgdiplus, unrar
<sd132> lontra: and it says it has   11 updates that  just wont update
<|test|> need this
<|test|> mono-runtime (>= 1.1.8.1), libglib2.0-cil (>= 2.10.2), libgnome2.0-cil (>= 2.16.0), libgtk2.0-cil (>= 2.10.2), libmono-corlib2.0-cil (>= 1.2.4), libmono-system2.0-cil (>= 1.2.4), libmono2.0-cil (>= 1.2.4), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), libmono-winforms2.0-cil, libgdiplus, unrar
<tekteen> ok
<acee1234> Agent_bob:  i dont know
<sd132> lontra: kde 4 updates
<rofl> Taras: you need to choose expert mode, then resize an existing partition
<ScorpKing> !paste > |test|
<Agent_bob> acee1234 so type "mount"  and see what it says about it
<Taras> ok, problem is im not an expert
<lontra> sd132: have you tried sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<venik> I am having trouble adding a WINDOWS network drive ... Kubuntu seems blind to the drives on my WINDOWS machine
<sd132> lontra: no, let me try that
<rofl> Taras: it's called manual partitioning
<venik> I tried Remote PLaces/Network
<ScorpKing> acee1234: let Agent_bob help you. i'm going to bed. have fun ;)
<acee1234> ScorpKing:  thank you
<tekteen>  |test|: I have no idea. sorry
<venik> add a network folder
<acee1234> Agent_bob:  ok did "fdisk-l" reported it as fat 32
<rofl> Taras: you just have to create a swap partition 1.5 times the size of you ram, and one partiotion with ext3 for /
<biagio> hello
<The_ManU_212> i still use edgy and today i got a kernel update, i used adept and all ran normal as everytime but it crashed when i should get the popup for dist-upgrade
<The_ManU_212> then i opened manually adept and ran apt-get update, i think all is installed fine
<acee1234> Agent_bob: still can write to it and see anything in windows
<The_ManU_212> is that right?
<Taras> ok
<acee1234> Agent_bob: cant
<Taras> wait
<Taras> brb restarting
<Agent_bob> acee1234 you didn't do what i said tho
<|test|> got here a non public beta
<|test|> usenext_4.5.6_i386.deb
<rofl> Taras: should be about 4 gigabyte big
<acee1234> Agent_bob: looking for missed instruction
<|test|> and this needs this package
<lontra> someone should update the /topic as flash is fixed now
<sd132> lontra: it says the packages ahve been kept back and not upgraded
<Agent_bob> acee1234 type "mount"  and show me what mount says about that fs
<lontra> sd132: then don't force them!  just wait ... ppa isn't a full repo
<|test|> i should test it but has try what i can
<sd132> lontra: ok thanks for the help!!!
<|test|> and didn´t becoma it installed correct
<lontra> sd132: np ... just remember ppa is sort of a testing ground
<lontra> sd132: ppa is where kde4 comes from btw
<|test|> cuz the version who my kubuntu allows to install didn´t match the needed
<|test|> so i think must do it manual
<pm1> hey :)
<acee1234> Agent_bob: http://pastebin.com/m45f58838
<Agent_bob> looking
<sd132> lontra: do you think i should remopve kde 4 until   its fixed?
<jack_spratt> stdin: that command only seems to result in changing the resolution, not the driver, what am i dong wrong?
<pm1> hey could any1 help me
<stdin> jack_spratt: it should ask for both, if not then you'll have to try without the -phigh
<lontra> sd132: nope ... kde4 works fine keep ... if you want to remove it and reinstall it (not sure if that would fix it) go ahead ... what i'd suggest is commenting out that line in /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment it when you want to install kde4 stuff or upgrade packages
<lontra> sd132: er if kde4 works for you keep it .
<pm1> stdin ... cood u tell me how to uninstall kubuntu
<acee1234> Agent_bob: im also interested in writing to sda5 but i dont want to mess with that partition tll i figure it out on another its an encrypted partition will all my taxes email backups etc
<rofl> pm1: just install another distribution
<Agent_bob> acee1234 and what is the exact device/inode that you are playing with right now ?
<stdin> pm1: remove the partition it's installed on
<jack_spratt> stdin: ok, i scrolled to the bottom as far as i could see... ill try without phigh
<sd132> lontra: ok thanks, it seems to cause more problems than  fix so i think i  will uninstall   it
<acee1234> Agent_bob: the what
<pm1> is there not a rm code
<lontra> sd132: so uninstall it based on the instructions at www.kubuntu.org and if you want to try again later when 4.0.2 is out or whatever just reinstall ;D
<Agent_bob> acee1234 the location of the filesystem in question
<Agent_bob> the inode name ?
<acee1234> /dev/sda3(fat 32) and /dev/sta5(ntfs)
<pm1> acee1234 .. is there a rm to unistall kubuntu ?
<Agent_bob> so  /dev/sda3
<Agent_bob> ?
<acee1234> pm1: acee1234 rm?
<venik> I am having trouble adding a WINDOWS network drive ... Kubuntu seems blind to the drives on my WINDOWS machine
<venik> add a network folder
<acee1234> yes
<acee1234> dev3
<sd132> lontra:can i just uninstall the kde  4 desktop package  will that work?( thanks again for the help!!)
<jack_spratt> stdin: its asking me about how much vram I want, and saying the i810 needs specification, what should I put in kb? in the bios on the machine its set to 8mb...
<pm1> is therer a rm code to unistall kubuntu ?
<acee1234> dev/sda3
<acee1234> what is rm code
<Agent_bob> acee1234 and it's not incripted ?
<acee1234> sda3 is not encrypted
<stdin> jack_spratt: you can leave it blank if you want, but 8MB is 8192KB
<lontra> sd132: possibly uninstalling kde4-core will do it ... you might need to run sudo apt-get autoremove after and look for any kde4 packages lurking around
<jack_spratt> stdin: you sure leaving blank is OK?
<acee1234> Agent_bob: what is rm code?
<Agent_bob> k   sudo mount -o uid=000 /dev/sda3 /media/sda3
<Agent_bob> acee1234 beets me what he meant.
<stdin> jack_spratt: I've left it blank before, but it's up to you
<jack_spratt> stdin: youve left it blank in conjunction with i810? im just concerned to get this right thats all
<pm1> acee1234 cood u help me unistall kubuntu ?
<Agent_bob> acee1234 he may have been asking for a command to rm (remove/delete)   some call commands  code
<lontra> pm1: what do you want to do with that partition just delete it?
<stdin> jack_spratt: yeah, it's default is blank anyway
<lontra> pm1: or overwrite it?
<jack_spratt> stdin: ok done
<Agent_bob> acee1234 you did  "sudo mount -o uid=000 /dev/sda3 /media/sda3"  ?
<acee1234> Agent_bob: returned mount: mount point /media/sda3 does not exist
<Agent_bob> k
<stdin> jack_spratt: see if X works now
<jack_spratt> stdin: use kernels framebuffer driver?
<stdin> jack_spratt: don't use flamebuffer
<pm1> i have xp and kubuntu n jst want ti all back to xp
<Agent_bob> acee1234 sudo mkdir -p /media/sda3
<jack_spratt> stdin: ok
<acee1234> pm1: im not the guy to know, im learning the ropes sorry
<Agent_bob> acee1234 then rerun the command
<pm1> klkl who cood help me ?
<IS> ?
<acee1234> Agent_bob: no error
<Agent_bob> pm1 what are you trying to do ?
<jack_spratt> stdin: what res should i set, 1024?
<pm1> unistall kubuntu n jst have xp
<Agent_bob> acee1234 then you should be able to access your data at /media/sda3 freely
<[ka]killer> humm im having a problem with ktorrent
<[ka]killer> its not connecting to trackers o_o
<stdin> jack_spratt: yeah
<jack_spratt> stdin: k
<IS> depends on vedio card and monitor
<bjwebb> hi
<IS> hey
<Agent_bob> pm1 delete the partition that linux is installed on and reinstall your windows MBR
<acee1234> Agent_bob: ill give it a go thank you
<pm1> how do i do tht ?:S coz it was ma mate tht installed it
<[ka]killer> anyone else having problems with ktorrent 2.2.5?
<IS> no
<jack_spratt> stdin: x started, logging in via gui now...
<Agent_bob> pm1 are you running linux or windows now ?
<[ka]killer> >_<
<pm1> linux
<xst> Does anyone know an image viewer with a slideshow feature that can make a slideshow with all the contents of a directory including all its subdirs?
<jack_spratt> stdin: im very skeptical, i dont believe its actually using the i810, its impossible surely
<stdin> jack_spratt: why?
<jack_spratt> stdin: if it is, then why didnt the same driver work when chosen from control panel in kde using vesa driver and instead freeze
<Agent_bob> pm1  you reboot into windows recovery console and use the fixmbr and fdisk tools that windows provides
<rofl> pm1: start your system with the linux livecd then start gparted and delete your linux partitions, then increase your xp partition
<jack_spratt> stdin: whats the easiest way to check if the proper intel driver is working for sure??
<pm1> i dont have live cd bt ?
<Agent_bob> pm1 anytime you want to evict an os  use a different os to do it.
<IS> no!
<lontra> jack_spratt: this will tell you if it's using i810 -->  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep i810
<rofl> pm1: then ask your friend to undo
<Daisuke_Ido> or use partitionmagic to delete the linux partition and expand the windows partition, then use a windows boot cd to run fixmbr
<IS> HELLO
<pm1> wats partitionmagic ?
<IS> a program
<stdin> jack_spratt: look for a line "(II) LoadModule: "i810" " in the Xorg.0.log
<IS> helps set a partition
<rubikcube> pm1: is there already a windows on your box or any data you need to save?
<pm1> no
<Agent_bob> and do note that all the examples given above are following the "use a different os to evict an os" form
<lontra> jack_spratt: and if you run that command that i told you -->  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep i810  ... then you can save time and answer stdin
<IS> NO
<rubikcube> pm1: very good, then just insert your windows CD/DVD and follow its instructions, accept when it asks whether it shall delete anything on disk
<Agent_bob> pm1 then just insatll windows.
<pm1> i allready got it but
<stdin> lontra: what not just "grep i810 /var/log/Xorg.0.log" ?
<lontra> stdin: sure ;)
<lontra> stdin: does the same thing
<stdin> i810 will match a few things in the log anyway
<Agent_bob> IS define "set a partition" ?
<IS> :)
<jack_spratt> stdin: i used lontra's command, 5 lines of text listed
<IS> set up
<Agent_bob> *parted
<aharoon_> hi i had a proplem when i installed kde4 i was going to textmode then i solved by install kubuntu-desktop now i go to text mode then i have to run startx i want to get graphical login screen how to?? and how to install kde4 without have any troubles
<Agent_bob> *fdisk
<jack_spratt> stdin: which part gives the answer
<stdin> jack_spratt: what's the 1st line?
<jack_spratt> stdin:"loadmodule: "i810"
<rubikcube> pm1: but?
<stdin> jack_spratt: there's you're proof then
<IS> i'm not answering anything
<lontra> jack_spratt: unless you see (EE) with i810 after it you're in the clear with your video
<Agent_bob> aharoon_  dpkg -l | grep ii | grep -E ' .dm' | cut -d' ' -f3
<jack_spratt> stdin: so you two are sure that, since Im looking at a kde desktop and i810 driver is being used, the i810 driver is definitely working according to what I have said??
<stdin> jack_spratt: certainly sounds like it
<Agent_bob> aharoon_ if that shows anything    run  dpkg-reconfigure <what ever it showed here>
<aharoon_> what is this im new to linux dont understand this
<Daisuke_Ido> well 4.0.1 is out now
<jack_spratt> stdin:hmmmphr
<jeisma> when i use compiz fusion rotate cube and a window is up, it goes incredibly slow
<jeisma> is that my graphics card or my ram?
<jack_spratt> stdin: well, thanks a lot
<Daisuke_Ido> jeisma: you're using xgl?
<jack_spratt> stdin: why didnt the driver work before then when it was selected and run by default in the livecd bootup?
<XceII> I just put a new mobo in, the only problem i have is muting sound, is there a way I can fix this?
<stdin> Agent_bob: you may want ' .dm\b' there ;)
<jeisma> Daisuke_Ido i don't know
<jack_spratt> stdin: and why doesnt it ever work with other distros in the same situation?
<Daisuke_Ido> what graphics card, and how much ram?
 * Agent_bob must have come at the preschool hour...
<jeisma> no idea about graphics card and i think 512mb of ram
<stdin> jack_spratt: probably because it tried intel first and apparently there a bug where some chipset variations get detected as something else with that driver
<aharoon_> ok i made sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm then ut gave me choice between kdm aand kdm-kde4 i  select kdm
<Daisuke_Ido> Agent_bob: *nod*
<deepfreez> how know this error: kvirc: symbol lookup error: kvirc: undefined symbol: _ZN6KviSSL10globalInitEv
<jack_spratt> stdin: is that what you think that whole "EE detecting sil_164" thing was about?
<aharoon_> is this the only thing i have to do?? or there is another thing?
<jeisma> Daisuke_Ido so is it the graphics card or memory?
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't know
<Agent_bob> stdin yeah \b   doesn't matter, he didn't even recognize it as a command string.
<jack_spratt> stdin: because ive encountered that error message on countless other distrps too
<Daisuke_Ido> you have no idea what kind of graphics card you have?
<Daisuke_Ido> how did you even get compiz running?
<Agent_bob> stdin but thanks for the heads up there.
<stdin> jack_spratt: that seems to be some chipset it's detecting
<Daisuke_Ido> jeisma: try lspci | grep VGA
<stdin> aharoon_: try "echo /usr/bin/kdm | sudo tee /etc/X11/default-display-manager", that should force it to use kdm
<jack_spratt> stdin: so why, when we used the same driver again having reselected it, did it not on that occasion mis detect the chipset as before??
<stdin> jack_spratt: the default video driver for intel chipsets is the "intel" driver and, as I said, it seems to have a bug in it that the older "i810" driver does not
<artemis> help i have a problem : i turn on my pc and the logo of kubuntu shows up , it loads up to a point and then boots sth like busy box built-in shel.how can i boot to my kubuntu kde desktop again? o_0
<jack_spratt> stdin: so by default kubuntu selects the 'intel' made intel driver, whereas it should use the newer xorg driver
<IS> ´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´¶´´´¶´´´´´´´´´¶´´´¶´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´
<IS> ´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´¶´´¶¶´´´´´´´´´¶´´´¶´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´
<artemis> help i have a problem : i turn on my pc and the logo of kubuntu shows up , it loads up to a point and then boots sth like busy box built-in shel.how can i boot to my kubuntu kde desktop again? o_0
<jack_spratt> stdin: but the official driver has those bugs it it which makes it never work for me
<jack_spratt> stdin:is that what youre saying?
<stdin> jack_spratt: both the "intel" and "i810" drivers are the official drivers, but the "intel" one has support for newer chips
<massisimo> does anyone use envy or installed graphic drivers with it?
<Agent_bob> artemis mount the root fs from the busybox shell    or boot an older kernel/initramfs pair
<giovannid> hi there
<jack_spratt> stdin:so the driver im currently using is not xorg but made by intel corp?
<XceII>  I just put a new mobo in, the only problem i have is muting sound, is there a way I can fix this?
<giovannid> exscuse for the BIG ot... do you prefer: "everything went well" or "everything has gone all right?"
<Agent_bob> artemis but you'll need to fix that broken initramfs  after you access the root file system
<jeisma> Daisuke_Ido 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200                              M]
<stdin> jack_spratt: well no, both intel and xorg make it. intel open-sourced their graphics driver a long time ago now
<byronc> I'm debugging a Qt4 application with gdb and would like to get something more useful in backtraces than '0xb7a03c36 in QGraphicsSimpleTextItem::paint () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4'  Can I use the libqt4-debug package to do this?
<aharoon_> i run echo /usr/bin/kdm the resul is /usr/bin/kdm then i run  sudo tee /etc/X11/default-display-manager and it dont show anything and it seems like it hungs it didnt goto new line
<giovannid> no one her can speak english? :)
<giovannid> here
<jack_spratt> stdin:so its a collaborative project between intel and xorg, or it is by xorg based on a modification of intel corps
<stdin> aharoon_: no, paste the whole command in, including the | character
<stdin> aharoon_: "echo /usr/bin/kdm | sudo tee /etc/X11/default-display-manager"
<artemis> Agent_bob: i am a n00b. how can i mount the root fs from the busybox - shell?
<jack_spratt> stdin:because in other channels its usually referred to as either 'the intel driver' which i assume means intel corp made it, or its 'the xorg driver' which means its newer and made by xorg
<aharoon_> ok it gives me /usr/bin/kdm
<stdin> jack_spratt: well intel pays developers to work on it with the unpaid developers, all the code is open to all though
<IS> lol i like fish
<stdin> aharoon_: good, that's what it should
<n1tro> i guess it's impossible to get that divx plugin for firefox with linux?
<n1tro> so i can watch videos in stage6 and stuff
<aharoon_> ok if i restart now do i get the login graphical screen or i get textmode and i have to type startx
<Agent_bob> artemis depends on what the exact error is.  may only need to insert a module   or may need to create a device node and insert more than one module.   but that's really not for beginners.   easier to boot an older kernel   or a live cd and fix it from there.
<jack_spratt> stdin: so there is no distinction between the official intel and the xorg foundations driver for this chipset anymore? is this collaboration a recent thing then, because up to about september a different driver was used i thought, which worked alongside the bios hack, but all that has now been replaced with newer drivers...
<Agent_bob> artemis and you do need to file a bug report against the kernel update.
<NetSKaVeN> hell-o!
<lontra> jack_spratt: i810 was a precursor to the intel driver
<jack_spratt> so the driver im using now is the old one, but im not using it in conjunction with the bios hack...how?
<lontra> jack_spratt: the new intel driver includes that fix
<stdin> jack_spratt: it was always open, but the new driver dropped support for some older chipsets so those hack wern't needed and the bug that caused the need for it could be fixed
<NetSKaVeN> where can we report bugs in Gutsy's KDE 4 packages?
<lontra> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<artemis> Agent_bob: and how can i do it? o_0
<NetSKaVeN> thanks lontra
<Agent_bob> define "it" please ?
<jack_spratt> stdin: but this new one version contains a new set of bugs that completely cripple it as far as this chipset is concerned, great
<stdin> NetSKaVeN: you can, but you should report them to bugs.kde.org too
<aharoon_>  ok if i restart now do i get the login graphical screen or i get textmode and i have to type startx
<stdin> jack_spratt: you're the 1st person I've seen with that problem, what exactly does "lspci | grep VGA" show?
<NetSKaVeN> stdin: yeah, but I don't know if the bug is KDE problem or Kubuntu problem
<stdin> NetSKaVeN: what is it?
<NetSKaVeN> a lot  xD
<stdin> give me an example and I can give you an idea of if it's upstream or not
<NetSKaVeN> mmm
<jack_spratt> stdin: 82845g/gl[brookdale-g]/ge cehipset (rev 03)
<NetSKaVeN> kopete's msn display offline here but I'm online, for example
<jack_spratt> stdin:(thats paraphrased
<jack_spratt> )
<stdin> NetSKaVeN: upstream
<artemis> Agent_bob: thanks for the help..i will do what you said xD hope i will do it right xD bb
<lontra> NetSKaVeN: unless it's a packaging bug it's upstream
<NetSKaVeN> ok, I will investigate the kde bugs then
<NetSKaVeN> thanks for the info
<jack_spratt> stdin:so the driver that im using and that works now is the old driver that i had working before the new ones came and messed it all up - this is just the old driver that i used to use with the bios hack, but without the hack this time?
<stdin> jack_spratt: my server has "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)", seems the "/ge" is the only difference
<stdin> jack_spratt: yeah, it's the driver that was used before "intel" became default"
<stdin> jack_spratt: you should probably report the bug on launchpad (now you have a working system)
<Daisuke_Ido> well, i have finally taken my first step into the world of the gimp
<Daisuke_Ido> not the worst thing i've ever touched
<Daisuke_Ido> however, it's no photoshop
<jack_spratt> stdin: no i got the ge, i listed it - or which ge? seems theyre the same to me
<stdin> jack_spratt: yeah, they are the same, the case made me think it was different for a sec.
<jack_spratt> stdin: im still not completely sure how this old driver is working without the bios hack now, before when i used this driver (as it seems to be the same one) i had to use that hack (sorry im a bit slow, i still dont understand this et)
<jack_spratt> *y
<jack_spratt> stdin:so we have the same chipset exactly, but mine doesnt work and yours does
<stdin> jack_spratt: the driver usually works without the hack, but higher video modes will need it
<jack_spratt> stdin:so ill still need the hack in certain circumstances with this driver?
<stdin> as far as I know, I still use it to get 1280x1024 on my server
<stdin> you should report the issue here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+filebug and attach /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old (that'll be the where the log got moved when you started X again)
<Xbehave> i have compiz working most stuff runs fine,but alt-F2 sometimes comes up completly blank
<jack_spratt> stdin:ok i will when i feel i have a good enough grasp
<jack_spratt> stdin:this is a cross distro problem for me though so im very anxious to understand how to fix the problem as you have just don on other distros; apart from anything else in my search for a solution to this problem over the last few months live picked up several others with the same problem. are we saying then that the fix is simply to use the old driver, say, the one kubuntu currently includes on its livecd?
<Xbehave> if i manage to blindly stab the options button it works and everythings fine
<stdin> jack_spratt: the workaround is to use the old driver, the fix should be done upstream (by x.org) in the intel driver so you don't have to use the old driver
<jeisma> howq do i know if its my graphics card or my ram that sucks when compizfusion goes slow
<jeisma> i try and rotate the cube when i have windows up and its slow
<jeisma> without windows, its fast
<artur_> Is there anyway to install the Sodipodi using the apt-get? Some repository to add?  I was trying to compile, but every ./configure tried, a problem was reported.
<jeisma> windows being firefox, terminal, etc
<jeisma> or is it my processor?
<Xbehave> jeisma im not sure but if youve got swap usage it normally means that its ram you could do with, to find out type free in a terminal
<jack_spratt> stdin:fair enough, but this is first time ive seen this workaround work, and TBH its not much of a work around the way i see it as the i810 driver is included with kubuntu by default, unlike most other distros it seems, which ship only one 'intel' driver. in PCLOS for instance the intel i810 driver, which should refer to the driver im currently using, us just a simlink back to the new 'xorg' intel driver, so you have to get a copy of the real i810 driver
<jack_spratt>  from elsewhere, but even when you do, and replace the intel driver thats installed by default, or even replace it completely, it still doesnt work nomatter what you do
<jeisma> Xebhave ok so i typed in free, how do i know whats goin on?
<jeisma> Mem::        449336     443388       5948
<jeisma> total, used, free respectively
<stdin> jack_spratt: the i810 driver is deprecated, it's marked for removal from upstream at a later date. that's why some distros don't ship it
<jack_spratt> stdin:i accept that but the new one dont work which causes hell when the old one is awol
<MarcC> how do I revert to the last version of the Flash plugin?
<stdin> jack_spratt: which is why it needs to be reported
<jack_spratt> stdin:is the i810 driver im now using constituted in a single .ko file?
<stdin> MarcC: short answer: you can't
<tekteen> MarcC: You can install flash on firefox
<MarcC> stdin: no kidding? I'm using the latest plugin and CPU use is thru the roof
<tekteen> lol
<MarcC> I mean, I installed this one myself
<tekteen> ok
<stdin> jack_spratt: it's a xorg driver, not a .ko "/usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/i810_drv.so"
<Daisuke_Ido> time to install ff3
<Xbehave> jeisma is there no line called swap?
<jack_spratt>  stdin:so the driver that works is a single .so file?
<Daisuke_Ido> i think this problem has been diagnosed more than once now
<MrRoland> is kde4 instaled by default in kubuntu ?
<MarcC> no
<stdin> jack_spratt: yeah, it's loaded directly by xorg
<whyhankee> hi all, small question, on launchpad, subscribing to a bug is enough when there's no more info to add (as comment), right?
<stdin> whyhankee: if you want updates on it, yes
<whyhankee> stdin: and to get counted as an extra person being bitten i guess :) thx
<jack_spratt>  stdin: so I know for a fact that this driver works, if I copy it into other distros then it might work right? will it just show up in configuration screens like it does on kubuntus, so long as i copy it to the right place i mean?
<stdin> jack_spratt: it's possible, but it may  not. you can't tell with a .so it depends on how xorg was compiled
<jack_spratt>  stdin: that doesnt sound encouraging
<jack_spratt> stdin: do you think its likely even that if i restart in live mode, or install using vesa with kubuntu and try to get this driver working again that it will?
<Xbehave> where should i ask about my kubuntu + compiz problem?
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<Daisuke_Ido> now to figure out how to get java working in firefox 3.0
<stdin> jack_spratt: it should do, don't see why a live session would behave differently than an installed one in this respect
<jack_spratt> stdin::ok, and do you think the same would work with ubuntu rather than kubuntu?
<Xbehave> Daisuke_Ido: link /opt/firefox/plugins to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ that gets most plugins working
<stdin> jack_spratt: they use the same packages, so yes
<Daisuke_Ido> trying to test out an embedded java irc applet
<Daisuke_Ido> and firefox keeps locking up :\
<jack_spratt> stdin:and do you think that in future, as in pclinuxos, some day the i810 driver will just be removed by default by the package manager in ubuntu/kubuntu?
<stdin> jack_spratt: when it get's removed upstream, yes
<stdin> we can't build what isn't there
<jack_spratt> stdin:what do you mean removed upstream? excusse my ignorance
<jack_spratt> stdin:surely you wont have to build anything, just leave present what is alreay built?
<Daisuke_Ido> nope
<stdin> upstream is the project: xorg, downstream is us (k/x/ed/u/buntu) and debian
<stdin> jack_spratt: every package you install is built for ubuntu from source
<jack_spratt> stdin:sure
<stdin> when the source for the i810 module is removed by xorg, then we can't possibly ship it
<jack_spratt> stdin:why not? youll still have the source and the package that you have, so long as they dont change the licesing or something surely you can ship it as long as you like]
<stdin> jack_spratt: no, because that would mean that we have to stay at that versions of xorg forever
<stdin> or branch xorg into another project all together to just maintain that one dirver
<jack_spratt> stdin: whats wrong with that - you can ship both side by side, simultaneously, like you do at the moment
<jack_spratt> stdin:but presumably they have abandoned developent on this driver as its been superseeded
<Agent_bob> ([k|x|ed|u]buntu)
<stdin> jack_spratt: not totally, but it's marked to be removed at a later date. when it's removed upstream (by xorg) we can't do anything about that
<stdin> we can't just copy the source from one version to another because it wouldn't build anyway
<The_ManU_212> is that right?
<The_ManU_212> i still use edgy and today i got a kernel update, i used adept and all ran normal as everytime but it crashed when i should get the popup for dist-upgrade
<The_ManU_212> then i opened manually adept and ran apt-get update, i think all is installed fine
<stdin> The_ManU_212: if you get no error messages from "sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" then you're fine
<jack_spratt> stdin:i still dont understand really. Say im writing a book, and i go through several proofs before i publish it, but all versions are gpl's, if some people get access to the first rough proof and like it, then they can read it and distribute it to like minded people as long as they like, even if the book ends up much different and continues to be edited and rereleased into the future. whats stopping people distributing the original version if they like
<jack_spratt> it or if it works?
<The_ManU_212> stdin: but i dont want to make a upgrade
<The_ManU_212> and i dont want to reconfigure all stdin
<stdin> The_ManU_212: it won't reconfigure all, just configure what's not yet configured
<stdin> jack_spratt: we could stay with one version of Xorg forever, but then we'd get no updates/new features/bug fixes ever again
<jack_spratt> stdin:why? why are two different drivers mutually exclsive? intel dropped support for some other chips recently in the new driver you said, surely its reasonable to ship the old one too then as an acceptable and very necessary alternative...?
<Agent_bob> and probably wouldn't need them either
<stdin> jack_spratt: because the api/abi would change over time
<The_ManU_212> stdin: and the upgrade part how to test without upgrade?
<jack_spratt> stdin:how could the api change if the chips remain the same (again excuse my ignorance).
<stdin> The_ManU_212: why don't you want to run dist-upgrade ?
<miladen> is it "unrar e filename.rar" ?
<florianr> Hello! I use google desktop, now I found a verry large file in: ~/.google/desktop/repo/1000 ... It is nearly 1 GB ....
<stdin> jack_spratt: the api to the xorg/kernel interface
<jack_spratt> stdin:who am I talking to by the way, id like to know who this so helpful and knowledgeable individual is
<miladen> is it "unrar e filename.rar" ?
<jack_spratt> stdin:i see
<stdin> jack_spratt: /whois me to see my real name
<jack_spratt> stdin:but surely thats a long way off
<stdin> jack_spratt: like I said, it's marked for a later date. that date is not defined yet
<jack_spratt> stdin: ok that makes more sense now, thanks
<The_ManU_212> stdin: all is running fine and many is configured, other packages installed or some scripts in /usr/bin etc
<stdin> The_ManU_212: if dpkg --configure -a worked, then whatever you have installed is installer properly
<Agent_bob> it's no wonder that people have so much trouble communicating on irc.   none of them act like they even know hos to read.     (not at this particular channel)
<Agent_bob> hos/how
<Xbehave_> with compiz kde colour picker / run dialog fail to show anything but dialogs (and the dialogs are permeninatly blank)
<The_ManU_212> stdin: ok got an empty prompt so i think its ok
<lupul> hi
<lupul> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<blizzzek> gn8
<jack_spratt> stdin:where did you say I should submit this as a bug?
<stdin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+filebug
<jack_spratt> stdin:thanks
<Alex135> hey, are the openGL screensavers that are based on the type that take an image of your screen and deform it, are those suposed to work in Kubuntu?
<jeisma> could someone tell me how to match my desktop bacground to the login background?
<Alex135> by default it should already be the same...
<jeisma> i already tried going to the login manager and changing
<The_ManU_212> stdin: is this right no message in terminal if all its correct with dpkg --configure -a?
<jeisma> Alex135 they're not
<Daisuke_Ido> Alex135: you are aware that a lot of people change their wallpaper, right?
<stdin> The_ManU_212: no message = no error, so yes
<Alex135> Daisuke_ido: yes i am,
<jeisma> Daisuke_Ido do you know how to match it?
<Daisuke_Ido> jeisma: create a kdm theme using your wallpaper as the basis
<Daisuke_Ido> don't ask me how, i have no clue
<Daisuke_Ido> but that's about it
<Daisuke_Ido> or live with it not matching
<Daisuke_Ido> it didn't match in windows either, so it shouldn't be that painful
<jeisma> Daisuke_Ido ok
<Alex135> Are the openGL screensavers that take a screenshot and deform it suposed to work properly in Kubuntu?
<jeisma> Daisuke_Ido well how about changing how your login looks, where do i do that?
<atef> Hi everybody!
<Alex135> jeisma, go to System Settings and then spash screen
<Alex135> splash screen*
<Artimus> Is Flash working yet?  I've been reading the mailing lists, and I've seen people say Flash is working for Gutsy in Konqueror again.  For me, I get solid gray squares that crash/lag Konqueror.
<jeisma> Alex135 i mean when im tying in my password
<jeisma> Alex135 that backround
<_Angelus_> guys
<_Angelus_> will i loose any data if i re-size my /home partition?
<jack_spratt> stdin:is this channel logged online somewhere so I can review our earlier conversation?
<stdin> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<Alex135> jeisma yes i know, however changing the indavidual background of the splashscreen is beyond me, if you want to change the splash screen you can go to that option and change it
<Xbehave_> whats the command for the kde run dialog?
<The_ManU_212> thx stdin
<jeisma> Alex135 but isn't that just the different splash screens?
<DreadKnight> Xbehave_: alt + f2 ?
<jeisma> Alex135 i don't see where you can change the bg here
<Xbehave_> i want to stick it in a konsole so i can find out whats wrong
<jeisma> Alex135 nevermind i read it wrong
<Alex135> :)
<stdin> Xbehave_: the "command" is "dcop kdesktop KDesktopIface popupExecuteCommand"
<Daisuke_Ido> boot.  head.
<Daisuke_Ido> TWICE.
<_Angelus_> so no one knows if i can resize my /home partition without loosing data?
<Daisuke_Ido> should be able to
<Daisuke_Ido> using qtparted or gparted
<Daisuke_Ido> of course, you should really do that from a live cd
<Daisuke_Ido> since you can't do it when it's mounted
<_Angelus_> yeah
<_Angelus_> but how much chance do i have to loose data?
<Xbehave_> thx,brb going to restart x see if it helps
<Alex135> Are the openGL screensavers suposed to take an image from the desktop and deform it?
<jack_spratt> stdin:are you sure that address is corrct? it seems only to want ubuntu not kubuntu bugs reporting there...?
<stdin> jack_spratt: ubuntu and kubuntu use the same packages, think of Ubuntu as the brand and Kubuntu as one of it's products
<jack_spratt> stdin: well they do operate rather differently, though I know kde is rather 'tacked on' to gnome, ubuntus primary focus
<jack_spratt> stdin:are you an evangelist?
<jack_spratt> stdin:thanks for telling me that btw!
<TimS> kde is not tacked on to gnome
<stdin> jack_spratt: ubuntu is a project, it just so happens that it's primary product goes by the same name ;)
<TimS> Kubuntu does not have gnome.
<Alex135> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE installed instead of gnome (aswell as some other stuff)
<TimS> Think of it as a car. You get the pergeuot 300 and the pergeuot 300 desil. One has petrol one has deisil.
<TimS> But, you spell it right.
<Ms-suse> whats the linux equivalent for active directory server?
<TimS> That was terrible.
<TimS> Ms-suse: Whats that?
<Ms-suse> TimS, you know like server 2003, hosting a server based network based on active directory
<TimS> /var/www?
<Pentarex> is there any program like Flash get
<TimS> I am not too good with servers :p
<TimS> Kget
<TimS> !kget
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kget - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TimS> !info kget
<ubotu> kget (source: kdenetwork): download manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 442 kB, installed size 1196 kB
<Xbehave> Ms-suse: there are a few i think, i think novell have the best ones erm not sure if theres a complete equivelent
<Pentarex> ok 10nx
<Xbehave> thats not flash get is it thats just get
<TimS> Flash get is a firefox plug in
<TimS> You can get it for firefox.
<Ms-suse> Xbehave, k, thanks
<TimS> I assumed he meant download managers
<TimS> Alex135: There are a lot of OpenGL screensavers
<TimS> Some deform the desktop, some don't
<Alex135> TimS: yes, but the ones that do, are the suposed to take an image from the desktop?
<TimS> I believe so.
<Alex135> TimS: because every time i try them, they just get some random image, and not an actual desktop image
<TimS> Oh, an Image of anything in particular?
<Alex135> no, like of the space shuttle and such
<Daisuke_Ido> flashGOT is a firefox plugin
<Daisuke_Ido> flashGET is a windows-based download manager
<TimS> Ah, it could be a setting in that case.
<Daisuke_Ido> (which is what flashgot was originally designed to work with)
<TimS> Ah, I did not realise there was a difference.
<TimS> Well, I got the right one to start off with =]
<Alex135> TimS: i have tried with all the settings, non have anything to do with that
<TimS> I would try it out, but I have no graphics drivers
<TimS> The current nVidia ones for my card are broken :P
<Alex135> that hapened to my old one a while ago, then i finally got a new PC...
<jklinck> hi :) with "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" i have no chance to switch my graphic driver, in the xorg.conf is also no driver entry for my intel card (Ubuntu Hardy; KDE 4) Gfxcard & Xorg.conf > http://pastebin.com/m3a6bc0cd
<Alex135> TimS: what do you mean when you say they are broken, when you try them do they just make your GUI go away and only text mode works?
<TimS> Alex135: They cause random kernel freezes
<TimS> Its a known bug, they haven't fixed it yet
<TimS> I have the old ones, but I haven't got round to installing them
<jklinck> i think its not the normal behaviour of dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to go directly to the keyboard settings by skipping the graphic settings
<Alex135> ah, ok
<jklinck> or not?
<Daisuke_Ido> jklinck: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<TimS> You need to add -phigh
<TimS> Daisuke_Ido: Does phigh stand for something?
<Alex135> TimS: just curious, because every time i install Nvidia drivers, i find that my monitor goes into sleep mode (indicating its recieving a signal it doens't know how to display)
<Daisuke_Ido> TimS: priority - high
<TimS> Ah, cool =]
<jklinck> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<jklinck>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080207003127
<TimS> Alex135: Sounds like a bad refresh rate.
<jklinck> and nothing happens
<c1|freaky> jklinck: what driver do you want to install?
<Daisuke_Ido> jklinck: you'll need to restart your xserver
<c1|freaky> you need to add the lines by yourself in hardy
<jklinck> oh :/
<c1|freaky> hardy is really missing those configuration steps
<c1|freaky> jklinck: what driver are u trying to switch to?
<c1|freaky> are u trying to install the ati drivers manually?
<Alex135> TimS: dunno what it was, but i go into the Xorg.conf and i discover the normal resolution declaration functions arn't in there aswell as a lot of other things, but dpkg-reconfigure fixes it
<jklinck> 965 GM (intel) so i installed the intel drivers
<TimS> Alex135: I sometimes get it on other distros and have to use boot options, its not a great monitor.
<TimS> Ah. Odd :P
<Alex135> TimS: hapened in Fedora too, but it could have been a combination of outdated Vidcard and probs with configuring the Xserver
<jklinck> c1|freaky: so the whole autoconfiguration of the graphic adapters for xorg doesnt work in hardy right?
<miladen> how do i run a .run file?
<jklinck> miladen: ./foobar.run
<miladen> ok thx
<c1|freaky> yes. i had to add a few lines so the aticonfig --initial worked
<Artimus> miladen: You might have to mark it as executable first.  chmod +x foobar.run
<miladen> thx dudes, ill try them all :D
<dan__> hello.. "huge" question comming up. :P
<dan__> since I installed KDE4 my xserver (I think) sometimes crashes when I, for example, use flash or pdf.. when I reboot some letters are lilac (in a sort of pattern).. and xserver (I think :P) won't start.. however.. If I let the comp be for a while it usually starts again.. anyone having the same problem or know any of it?
<TimS> Fedora does that to people.
<c1|freaky> jklinck: someone told me they are trying to get rid of the xorg.conf but im not sure ...
<blue|palm> hi, i have just installed kate from kde 4 onto a regular ubuntu desktop, but the fonts are really ugly (aliased) is there any way to fix this?
<Alex135> TimS: Any idea why i am forced to add the boot option -nolapic to get my kernel to load (running on duel core 64 bit)
<Daisuke_Ido> they're trying to get to a point where users never need to touch the xorg.conf
<Daisuke_Ido> and it's getting there
<TimS> Nope, sorry. I am running dual core, 32 bit
<jklinck> c1|freaky: i think for the casual user its really hard to debug the xserver and to set the right paramters in the xorg.conf.... so a new way of configuration(easier) would help a lot
<Daisuke_Ido> every successive release has gotten a bit better on this front
<jklinck> blue|palm: #kubuntu-kde4
<miladen> chmoit sais bash: ./: is a directory
<dan__> oh.. and it crashes in kde3
<miladen> sorry, It says ..
<miladen> it sais bash: ./: is a directory when i try to run it...
<jklinck> c1|freaky: but i think I'm not ready for the bleeding edge of ubuntu hardy :) so i switch back to gutsy...
<jklinck> miladen: what for a cmd have you tried?
<Daisuke_Ido> miladen: remove the space between / and the filename
<c1|freaky> ok ^^
<jklinck> c1|freaky: but thanks for the information
<miladen> Daisuke_Ido that did the trick :D
<dan__> meh. whi do I always get the wierd errors :(
<c1|freaky> np
<c1|freaky> :D
<Daisuke_Ido> dan__: if letting the comp sit for a while (off) fixes the problem, it's a hardware issue.
<jklinck> dan__: i think you are not alone... but "have you tried to turn it off and on again"? xD
<dan__> oh yeah. then it works
<tzd> can anyone tell me if: "cp -a" will be enough for a move of "home" directory please? Read all kinds of guides and the last one I've found used find .. pipe ... and that definitely didn't work... I want to move my home folder to a separate partition
<dan__> but is it a kde4 issue. since it never happened before
<Alex135> dan_: i had a few strange errors a while back, found out it was due to a failing hdd
<Artimus> tzd: Looks like it.  It has all the options you need
<dan__> Alex135: meh. now i got all worried. :P
<smeril> when i try to add a new user in terminal with comand adduser it says that only root can add users what can i do about that?
<Artimus> tzd: I add -v for verbose as well.  But  -a is all you need.
<Alex135> dan_: glad i could calm your nerves :P
<jklinck> smeril: use "sudo adduser NAME"
<dan__> Alex135: :P
<Daisuke_Ido> it's probably not a direct result of kde4
<Daisuke_Ido> more or less just a coincidence that the problems are showing up now
<Ms-suse> when is kde4 going to be available as an alternate install in the 8.4
<Ms-suse> ?
<Alex135> dan_: i was having strange isues like when i installed java it would download, but on the install part of it, it couldn't find the file
<dan__> ah. kk. thanks anyways guys
<Daisuke_Ido> Ms-suse: it's going to be in the repos
<tzd> Artimus: Are you sure :) Been trying past 7-8 hours to get it working and now I'm finally back to where i started ;) The thing that messed it up badly was most likely the: cp -a /var/* thingie but I'm not sure, that's why I'm asking here :)
<Ms-suse> Daisuke_Ido, so, it wont be included in the isos?
<smeril> thanks but what is the next step?
<jklinck> smeril: if you need root privileges you can run it as a so called sudoer(the users who are allowed to run root cmd's) but to tell the system that this command should run under root u must use "sudo" in front of the cmd
<tzd> Artimus: the var folder was a side thingie that i wanted to run on a separate partition as well... just as with tmp and usr and also home
<smeril> i think i made it
<jklinck> smeril: there is no next step, type in the user password twice and you created one
<Daisuke_Ido> Ms-suse: not to my knowledge, no
<Daisuke_Ido> and it shouldn't be
<Alex135> you can alwase get into root by running 'sudo su' but then i have had GUI problems with that, like starting up apps that require a gui dont work right
<Artimus> tzd: cp -a is just an alias for cp -dpR, those are the options I use every day.  cp -a /home /newhome
<Daisuke_Ido> it's *not ready* for end users, yet NO ONE seems to get that.
<Artimus> tzd: You have to be careful, cp -a /home/USER/* will not actually grab the dotfiles from their home directory
<tzd> Artimus: I'll give your advice a shot though :) Will i be able to do it KDE or do i need to it in text mode?
<jklinck> Alex135: you have GUI problems because your X-Environment is not present... so the apps dont know where the desktop is
<gustavonarea> Hello, everyone. I was using KDE and for a reason I don't know, my system got frozen. I pressed CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE and when I logged in again, all my KDE-related configurations disappeared. Everything, including my emails, is lost. I'm using Kubuntu Gutsy. Could someone help me out, please?
<Daisuke_Ido> they think "oh, hey, 4.0, neat, all the bugs should be worked out and it'll be the best thing since sliced bread and it'll even walk my dog and do my laundry and wash my dishes" but it AIN'T LIKE THAT.
<Artimus> tzd: Open up a terminal.  Should be under System.  "Konsole" or "Terminal Program"
<Ms-suse> Daisuke_Ido, well, it doesnt bother me that it's not ready, i would just rather have it natively installed rather then installing it from repos
<gustavonarea> That's not it. Many personal files were deleted too.
<tzd> Artimus: oh ok... hmm how do i get the dot files? I suppose i need them as well?
<Alex135> jklinck: yeah thats probably it... how do i fix that?
<Artimus> tzd: They're the linux version of "hidden files".  It's all of your settings, so yeah.
<gustavonarea> The only "new" thing to my system was Gnomad. I was not doing anything sensitive. I'm using Linux for years, I'm not new at all. Any hints?
<jklinck> Alex135: open the apps with root priviliges with the command "kdesu"
<jklinck> Alex135: as a normal user
<Artimus> tzd: What exactly are you trying to do here?  Make a backup or move it?
<tzd> Artimus: move it
<Daisuke_Ido> Ms-suse: not gonna happen
<Artimus> tzd: Alright, where is it going to be moved to?
<Alex135> jklinck: ah ok, i was just wondering if there was a setting i had to set somewhere
<tzd> to a partition called sda8
<Artimus> tzd: Is it mounted?
<tzd> Artimus: to a partition called sda8
<tzd> Artimus: not yet
<Artimus> tzd: Mount the thing somewhere first.  /media/sda8 or something.
<nik> UE'
<tzd> Artimus: ok mounted it to: /mnt/newhome
<Artimus> tzd: Alright.  cp -av /home/* /mnt/newhome/
<Artimus> The added v will just show you what it's doing...
<Alex135> Why do i need to add the -nolapic boot option to make my kernel load? (Duel Core 64bit Processor and ubuntu version)
<tzd> Artimus: ok and that will do it?
<jklinck> Alex135: (APIC) A Programmable Interrupt Controller (PIC) that can handle interrupts from and for multiple CPUs, and, usually, has more available interrupt lines that a typical PIC.
<Alex135> jklinck: oh
<jklinck> Alex135: the L in no"l"apic is for laptop functions, wich are also deactivated
<Alex135> jklinck: i thought that stood for local...
<jklinck> Alex135: but on a real dualcore system i think it should be activated
<Alex135> jklinck: well mine is a real dualcore system, so i have no clue why its doing this.. what are the consiquences of it being deactivated?
<LilSarge> can someone help me get Compiz / Emerald working.... i'v tried everything
<Alex135> LilSarge: it doesn't work right in Kubuntu
<LilSarge> my cousin got it working on his... was that luck?
<Alex135> LilSarge: are you wanting the gnome desktop effect functions to work?
<LilSarge> KDE
<ali__> hi everybody
<LilSarge> hi
<Alex135> LilSarge: ah, well i tried to get it working and to get the Gnome Desktop effects to work in KDE and i had no success
<jklinck> Alex135: on high load it performs slower with deactivated apic
<Alex135> LilSarge: what have you tried?
<ali__> try to install kcompiz
<ali__> i did n it works
<ali__> but.. not as good as gnome ;)
<LilSarge> umm i dont know this stuff on top of my head, just went to websites for help and my cousin tried helping
<LilSarge> im new to all of this
<Daisuke_Ido> the gene pool needs a little chlorine today
<Pentarex> can anyone help me with NVIDIA driver install ?
<Alex135> jklinck: any idea how to get it to load my kernel without the -nolapic boot option included?
<ali__> well i first added internet repos n then deactivated all DVD repo
<ali__> unistalled all compiz packages
<ali__> then istalled kcompiz and emerald
<Pentarex> anyone ?
<Alex135> Pentarex: i can
<Pentarex> Alex135: aa thank you
<Pentarex> Alex135: what i must to do
<Artimus> tzd: Sorry, had a phone call to deal with.  Yes, that will copy it over.  Tell  me when that's done.
<Pentarex> Alex135: ctrl+alt+f1 :) then
<ali__> but i have even bigger problem with kubuntu now!!
<Pentarex> Alex135: but i dont know the pass for root in this console
<Pici> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jack_spratt> its possible to install kubuntu onto a 2gb usb pendrive isnt it?
<ali__> i can not use my kontact kmail and akregator
<ali__> looks like they r not connecting to internet
<LilSarge> aight guys lll ttyl
<LilSarge> lata
<sensae> Every time I start up I have to go into the network manager, and disable / enable my wired connection to get it to DHCP.
<Pentarex> Alex135: nope i am not registred
<jklinck> Alex135: no guess, try to google for your hardware components in combination with ubuntu
<ali__> wat should i do?
<Pentarex> Alex135: w8 a sec
<Alex135> jklinck: alright ill try that, thx
<tzd> Artimus: no worries mate :) copying as we speak.
<Alex135> Pentarex: alright, while i wait il lget up the info i need
<Artimus> tzd: When you're done, you're going to need to tell the box to mount sda8 (or whatever you said it was) as your new home partition.
<sensae> Anyone know what's up and how I can fix it? It interferes with my NFS mounting in fstab
<Pentarex> Alex135: but how to reg :(
<Alex135> Pentarex: 1 sec
<tzd> Artimus:  right. I do this by editing the /etc/fstab correct?
<Alex135> Pentarex: forgot how to reg in irc...
<Artimus> tzd: I think there's actually a nice way to do it in KDE.  I've never tried it.
<Pentarex> i think it was /msg cs reg but ...
<Artimus> tzd: It's called Disk & Filesystems.  It should be under System Administration...
<tzd> Artimus: you mean via the control center? I'm in there as well although I'm quite sure the settings won't last?
<Pentarex> Alex135: when u rdy i am too
<Alex135> Pentarex: /msg nickserv register <your-password>
<tzd> Artimus: I'll give the kde another chance ;)
<Artimus> tzd: Anything that requires you to click the Administer button is pretty permanent :P
<tzd> Artimus: should be alright then... probably just me doing something wrong in there... this time i'll be more careful
<Artimus> tzd: Otherwise, adding an fstab line isn't too hard.  I've  just never used the little GUI thing.  I still use apt from the command line out of habbit
<tzd> Artimus: yeah im usually more into the whole GUI thing although it's quite nice using commands as well
<Artimus> tzd: I recommend you just move your old home directory when you're done, rather than delete it.  Just in case things didn't work.
<jack_spratt> its possible to install kubuntu onto a 2gb usb pendrive isnt it?
<ali__> so wat about my Kontact not working?
<tzd> Artimus: alright, added: /home to mount location. Type is ext3. Checked the options: "activate on start" and "writeable". Mount rights are set to: Only system admin can activate or inactivate
<Artimus> tzd: Sounds right to me.  Click save if there's a save button and quit out.  We'll check fstab just to verify.
<tzd> Artimus: ok, will run mv /home /home.bak
<Artimus> tzd: Not quite yet
<Artimus> tzd: You don't want to do that until right before you reboot...
<tzd> Artimus: ok
<genii> jack_spratt: If you basically copy the livecd version and modify the fstab 2Gb is OK. If you want a fullblown install, look more towards 4Gb
<Artimus> tzd: Alright, open a terminal and run this as a normal user:  cat /etc/fstab | grep home
<tzd> Artimus: i've clicked ok and set the mount point etc, although, the partition is inactivated?
<sensae> Every time I start up I have to go into the network manager, and disable / enable my wired connection to get it to DHCP. Anyone know how to fix this?
<Artimus> tzd: The command will tell you if it worked.  It should spit out a line, please paste that line here (it's not that long)
<tzd> Artimus:  /dev/sda8 /home ext3 nouser,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<jack_spratt> genii: more towards? will a fresh install fit on a 2gb one?
<Artimus> tzd: That's fine.  /dev/sda8 was your new partition, right?
<genii> jack_spratt: No, not enough room. Default install is about 2.6G
<tzd> Artimus: yep :)
<jack_spratt> hmm, are kubuntu xubuntu any smaller do you know?
<Demonho-br> helloooo
<Artimus> tzd: Alright.  Close anything you have open (specifically any email clients).  mv /home /homebak
<Demonho-br> hello,  my keyboard is u.s  im running kde  and i can see the flag u.s  in my panel.. but i cant type  everything right. ´e  ´a   C~ao    i want these symbols.. above letters. how can i do it ?
<genii> jack_spratt: Xubuntu takes just about 2G, very close
<Artimus> tzd: Then reboot and hope for the best...  Everything looks right to me.
<Demonho-br> in kcontrol i had set.  use keyboard layout. its  us   intl  keyboard model pc105   because its a notebook
<Demonho-br> :(
<tzd> Artimus: the "nouser" in fstab.. that doesn't affect my right to use the partition as user?
<Artimus> tzd: That just says that you as a user can't unmount it
<tzd> Artimus: ok cool. ok, will give it a go and hopefully I'm back within the next 5-10 minutes. Thanks for your help and patience in this matter! Highly appreciated! :)
<Artimus> tzd: I wish you the best
<tzd> Artimus:  cheers :)
<genii> jack_spratt: A way of basically using the Casper version (livecd) and moving then modifying some files on it to work on a usb stick can be found here: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<genii> jack_spratt: That will run on less than 1 Gb leaving room for installing a few things
<yurimxpxman> what can I use to convert a video to VOB?
<Daisuke_Ido> k3b
<tekteen> yurimxpxman: mencoder
<tekteen> yurimxpxman: for a gui dvd creator use devede
<tekteen> !info devede
<ubotu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.13-0.0 (gutsy), package size 741 kB, installed size 1700 kB
<Edulix> hi sometimes alsa amarok (using xine backend) says that the device is in use
<Edulix>  I restart alsa (/etc/init.d/alsa restart) and it still says so
<Edulix>  and the only way I've found to fix it is..rebooting
<Edulix> (not even cat /dev/random > /dev/audio works, it says "device busy")
<crimsun> well, using oss emulation is blocking unless you have hardware capable of multiopen.
<crimsun> so, as root/using sudo, lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/seq* /dev/snd/*
<jack_spratt> genii: thats really great thanks
<genii> jack_spratt: np
<sub[t]rnl> heres another usefull page for all things usb. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<pdenapo> Hi, the latest kernel 2.6.22.14.21 for gutsy seems to have some nasty bug. My computer fails to boot with it,it hangs with a message "waiting  for the root filesystem"
<pdenapo> the kernel 2.6.25-5 from hardy has the same problem. However a _vanilla_ 2.6.24 kernel compiled by hand just works fine
<pdenapo> I seems to be something related to the ide disk
<genii> pdenapo: Likely your initram does not not contain the driver needed to understand what ide controller driver to load prior to mounting root fs
<c1|freaky> ok now again. i have a question about apt-pinning. i installed drivers from ati.com and dont want ubuntu to upgrade the drivers to the ubuntu versions. i wrote the following in /etc/apt/preferences: http://main.freakyy.de/apt-pinning.txt - it still tries to install ubuntu packages when doing apt-get upgrade - can someone help me and tell me what im doing wrong?
<pdenapo> I just skiped using the initrd
<pdenapo> and the vanilla kernel works
<jack_spratt> genii: how would I go about making a fresh kubuntu install share an existing KDE distro's /home directory?
<pdenapo> I would like to report the bug properly, however how may I capture the messages from a kernel that fails to boot?
<jack_spratt> pdenapo: boot up a livecd, and access the logs
<genii> c1|freaky: Since the ubuntu drivers are contained within the meta-package of restricted-drivers it could be a bit tricky if you use other restricted drivers than the ati one
<c1|freaky> im using ati drivers but from ati.com
<c1|freaky> i dont want to use the ones from kubuntu
<c1|freaky> they never worked for me.
<Pentarex> Alex135:
<c1|freaky> and now they even try to replace the working ones ^^
<Alex135> Pentarex: yes?
<tzd> Artimus: that didn't work I'm afraid. The error message i get when i try to login is: "could not start kstartup config"
<Pentarex> how to id
<Alex135> ?
<Pentarex> how to identified me
<genii> jack_spratt: Is the /home on a separate partition ?
<jack_spratt> no
<Pentarex> to ident my nickname
<Pentarex> ?
<Alex135>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<Demonho-br> what about my Keyboard !! ?
<pdenapo> jack_spratt: the problem is that if the kernel cannot mount the root filesystem, syslog won't just work
<jack_spratt> genii: no
<sub[t]rnl> c1|freaky➜ is there a reason your leaving out the pin-priority in your /etc/apt/prefrences?
<jack_spratt> pdenapo: im not sure sorry
<c1|freaky> sub[t]rnl: its optional ..
<c1|freaky> ill try priority 99
<c1|freaky> ?
<sub[t]rnl> try 1001
<pdenapo> jack_spratt: many thanks anyway
<jack_spratt> :)
<andre_> hello all...
<c1|freaky> sub[t]rnl: still tries to upgrade :((
<jack_spratt> genii:?
<tzd> Artimus: actually now when i checked my home dir, the free space is a lot bigger (it's using the partition). Although it won't work when i move the default home directory.
<Daisuke_Ido> mmmkay, patience certainly got interesting with the new version
<andre_> i was using gnu/linux many years ... - in many distros (suse6.2-9.2 / debian3.1/4.0 gentoo lfs and so on) - but kubuntu is the best distro off all !!!
<andre_> iam thanking all developers of kubuntu !
<andre_> ubuntu is better as distro, but i dont like gnome, so iam using kubuntu...
<Daisuke_Ido> just out of curiosity, why don't you like gnome?
<Chaos_17> test
<genii_> Gah. Ghosted
<andre_> cause it have to less options for personalisations...
<andre_> hope my english is not to broken *g
<genii> c1|freaky: Did you get my last message or 2?
<genii> jack_spratt: So as I gather.. you want to keep a standalone install on hard drive, then occasionally boot to usb but use the /home on the hard drive as the /home when you boot to usb?
<andre_> of course, i mean the best desktop-distro... on servers i would prefer debian or gentoo
<Daisuke_Ido> i wouldn't recommend gentoo unless you like working on your computer more than getting work done
<Daisuke_Ido> debian on a server, most definitely
<jack_spratt> genii: perhaps, but im also considering squeezing kubuntu onto a 4gb ish partition next to an existing kde based linux install, and to save space and to make for ease of use, have them both share the same /home folder
<c1|freaky> i got it to work
<c1|freaky> i forgot the version part
<Daisuke_Ido> i just hear a lot of new users saying "oh, i hate gnome" and i have to ask why...  and i inevitably get the same answer: "you can't change it" and i have to ask "did you try it, or were you just told that gnome sucks?"  most of the time, they're just told and never bother to look for themselves.
<jack_spratt> genii: does that sound plausible? cant i just set the home mount point on another automounted partition?
<c1|freaky> thank you :D
<andre_> Daisuke_Ido, i dont understand why u wouldnt recommend gentoo
<genii> jack_spratt: Yes, that will work.
<jack_spratt> genii so during the installation process i have the opportunity to set the home mount point, and then i can point it to another partition
<jack_spratt> genii: and the .kde files etc being shared wont mess up either one of the installations?
<andre_> gentoo is great if u need special server-applicatioons...  or secial settings
<genii> jack_spratt: You could also do something like put a bindmount of /mountpoint/harddrive/home /home     or so
<genii> jack_spratt: So that all new users will also be created on the hd as well and not on the usb
<jack_spratt> genii, hmm, whats a bindmount?
<jack_spratt> ! bindmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bindmount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> jack_spratt: bind mount is to mount a directory somewhere else
<jack_spratt> i see like a permanent virual link
<tlayton> hmm, with today's updates, it's like my mouse driver is loaded twice. every click is a double click, including on spaces like the window bars. anybody?
<jack_spratt> genii: ok that sounds like it could work - can you create a bindmount without using cli?
<genii> jack_spratt: Well, best is to put an fstab entry for it, but you may have to use cli for that part.
<jack_spratt> genii: ok im pretty comfortable with fsmount
<jack_spratt> genii: you see, my dads familiar with pclos, but only kubuntu will work with his video card without VESA
<sensae> Hrm. Would I have a problem mounting an NFS of my /home on an openSuSE system right on top of my home on Kubuntu?
<jack_spratt> genii:so to have both might be a compramise (windows is already on there in another partition)
<Daisuke_Ido> what's his video card?
<genii> jack_spratt: I would say to setup the kubuntu usb stick with whatever default user, then afterwards create a new user with same name as on hd. Then make an fstab entry for just that user to mount for instance /mnt/olddrive/home/username  to usb dir of /home/username
<jack_spratt> Daisuke_Ido: intel 845 chipset
<jack_spratt> genii: sounds like a plan, very useful, thanks
<genii> jack_spratt: np
<Daisuke_Ido> ow...
<jack_spratt> Daisuke_Ido: meh, just tried replacing the i810 drivers on pclos07 with that from kubuntu, but it still just freezes on test like before
#kubuntu 2008-02-07
<jack_spratt> Daisuke_Ido: yes ive been suffering at the hands of this chipset for months now, but today stdin got it working on kubuntu
<jack_spratt> genii: i can easily resize an ext3 partition smaller, then add the difference to another on the same HDD cant I?
<jack_spratt> genii: so in other words give space from one to the other
<genii> jack_spratt: If the freed-up space is next to the partition you want to add it to, it's not an ordeal
<jack_spratt> genii: not an ordeal - does that mean its easy? I usually use disk drake
<jack_spratt> genii: unlike win i dont suppose i have to pay for a good defragmenter and defrag like hell in order to not corrupt both partitions...:)
<genii> jack_spratt: If the 2 partitions you want to merge are blank then not a big deal. If data on one then you might want to back it up before attempting. disk drake from the Mandrake/RH or Gparted off livecd should be fine to use
<jack_spratt> genii: yes, im thinking that if i install kubuntu onto a small partition at the moment, later on i can always shrink pclos to make more room for it,so long as they are neighboring oneanother
<jack_spratt> genii: sounds like thats a possibility
<jack_spratt> by the way is this just a support channel or is there chat allowed too
<genii> jack_spratt: Mostly support. Some offtopic is tolerated when slow here, but otherwise #kubuntu-offtopic for that ... it's usually pretty slow in there however
<cpk1> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
 * genii hands BluesKaj a large coffee
<w00w00> huhu =)
<jack_spratt> genii: ok thanks
 * BluesKaj accepts gratefully :)
<jack_spratt> also, what is the key to enter verbose mode during boot on kubuntu?
<genii> jack_spratt: interrupt grub and edit the defult boot line to remove the            quiet splash     parts at end
<genii> jack_spratt: if livecd then I think is F6 (possibly F5)
<jack_spratt> ok, ill try that thanks
<BluesKaj> genii, snowed in down there ?
<genii> BluesKaj: Oh yeah, tons.
<genii> BluesKaj: Lightning storm at same time too
<BluesKaj> no snow here, it's just bloody cold tonight.
<BluesKaj> yeah , saw that on global news
<genii> BluesKaj: I envy you not needing to shovel in the morning
<jack_spratt> is the only way to configure x from cli without direct editing the lengthly "dpkg-reconfigure  xserver-xorg" command?
<BluesKaj> had to shovel yesterday morning ,freezing  rain on top of the snow
<genii> jack_spratt: There is a tool for KDE, kX Generator which you can install from repos
<jack_spratt> can that be run in cli like XFdrake?
<coreymon77> hi everyone
<jeisma> is there a way to see what all processes are takin up my memory?
<genii> jack_spratt: No, it's a gui based in KDE
<coreymon77> i dont have enough space on my linux drive for both kde3 and 4
<coreymon77> so is it possible to put kde4 on a partition on my other drive
<jack_spratt> genii: ok thanks
<coreymon77> will that still work for running kde3 and 4 side by side?
<jack_spratt> erm im getting a strange error now, "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 999" im getting that for both partitions on this laptop internal HDD
<genii> coreymon77: No, since it installs things to subdirectories of / and not in some dir of it's own
<jack_spratt> any idea why? it worked last time i booted the livecd
<jack_spratt> ! log
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<BluesKaj> jeisma, install htop
<jeisma> BLuesKaj what does that do?
<jeisma> BluesKaj
<Jucato> jeisma: Ctrl+Esc?
<BluesKaj> jeisma, it's a konsole app that shows processes like memory ,cpu etc and which apps are using them as percentages
<jeisma>  BluesKaj will i be able to turn processes off as well?
<BluesKaj> yes  jeisma , you run it in the konsole
<jeisma> Jucato thats much easier, is that the same thing BluesKaj is talkin about?
<Jucato> no
<sensae> BluesKaj: Is that similar to just top? What's the difference?
<BluesKaj> oh , the processes ...no only monitor them , sorry
<Jucato> Ctrl+Esc launches KSysGuard's processes monitor
<jeisma> for anyone who knows this
<BluesKaj> Jucato, can you turn off non-essential apps in KSysGuard ?
<jeisma> since Xgl is taking up a lot of my memory
<jeisma> would it be practical to get more memory so my sys isn't as slow?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: you can kill them if that's what you mean
<Jucato> (provided you have permissions to kill them)
<BluesKaj> Xgl is pretty essential :)
<jeisma> right i know
<jeisma> im running compizfusion? and im assuming it neds xgl
<jeisma> but sotimes it gets slow all of a suddens
<jeisma> so would mor ememory be helpful?
<BluesKaj> dunno, not an eye candy user
<BluesKaj> more memory is always useful, up to a point of diminishing returns like 4G or some such
<jeisma> BluesKaj well im runnin 512mb right now
<jeisma> and it says xgl is using up more than 300
<jeisma> if i don't use konqueror, can i kill it in the processes list?
<jeisma> wait is Vm size in the ksysguard my memory?
<Jucato> sure. but I doubt that will solve your problem...
<jeisma> Jucato would having more memory make things more smoother? what's wrong is the transition from one window to another or anything to another is slow
<jeisma> sometimes
<Jucato> as for needing more RAM for compiz... that depends. I'm not familiar with Xgl, but if you're using 3D hardware acceleration (like using the binary driver for your video card), then RAM won't do much since it uses the video card's own memory (and processing power)
<jeisma> so more ram would not be a solution, correct?
<Jucato> if you're using 3D software acceleration only (no binary driver), RAM might affect it. If you have a built-in/IGP video card (like an Intel), you're pretty much stuck with a specific amount of RAM it consumes
<jack_spratt> will the changes that ive made during the running of the livecd be present and effectual after it is installed?
<tzd> can anyone help me to get rid of my previous "home" directory please? I have recently moved it to another partition but when i rename the original "home" directory i get an error message when i try to login
<MurielGodoi> Hi, I am facing problems on set my grub to load my windows partition, when I select windows option the grub menu is displayed back again in loop. Any idea?
<BluesKaj> MurielGodoi, pls post your /boot/grub/menu.lst in pastebin, so we can have a look .
<BluesKaj> some ppl have absolutely no patience or attention span
<sensae> lol
<coreymon77> apt-get autoremove removes all packages that are no longer needed right?
<coreymon77> because im trying to free up space on my drive
<Jack111> hi, is there a better/ better maintained app than sttreamtuner?
<Jack111> does anybody know how to add own streams to streamtuner?
<genii> coreymon77: You may also want to run  sudo apt-get clean   to clean out the apt cached downloads
<BluesKaj> Jack111, depends on what you want to do...amarok streams with more stability and more stations available than streamtuner
<jeisma> what do i need to download to get flash to work on firefox?
<Jack111> BluesKaj: recording, listening, i also wanted to be able to add some stations, which plugin do i need?
<Jack111> BluesKaj: for amarok?
<BluesKaj> what stations do you want to add ? maybe amarok alreadyhas them
<Negatratoron> I get a generic segmentation fault error when starting Gimp...
<Negatratoron> It just says "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" when using the terminal...
<Negatratoron> Is there any way to get more information, 'find out what might be causing it?
<tzd> can anyone help me to get rid of my previous "home" directory please? I have recently moved it to another partition but when i rename the original "home" directory i get an error message when i try to login
<Dragnslcr> tzd- did you mount the other partition to /home ?
<genii> tzd: You have to have at least an empty directory called home. Then the other partition where /home actually is gets mounted there under that empty one.
<tzd> Dragnslcr: yes i did
<Dragnslcr> And your home directory is at the root of that partition?
<Dragnslcr> i.e. that partition doesn't have a /home directory of its own
<jhutchins> tzd: How long have you been messing with it?
<tzd> Dragnslcr: yes
<Dragnslcr> I dunno then
<paniq> can someone help me with ad-hoc problem?
<tzd> genii: i'm a bit slow now... sry :)
<tzd> jhutchins: about 8-9 hours by now ;P
<jhutchins> tzd: You can't rename /home.  You have to mount the new partition there.
<jhutchins> tzd: I thought you were on days ago doing this.
<tzd> jhutchins: oh ok... maybe it works now then
<Jack111> BluesKaj: cool, i can add them; however it shows only cool streams and shoutchast streams as sources, how could i get more of them?
<paniq> anyone with ad-hoc knowladge?
<jhutchins> First you mount it somewhere else, then you copy all the stuff from /home to it, then you mount it on /home.  If that works, you un-mount it, boot to rescue mode and delete the contents of /home, then edit fstab to always mount the new partition there.
<Ktron> Can I ask questions regarding running KDE4? Because right now I am (via the method suggested in the announcement) and I'm running into significant display issues (Desktop Effects not working, the update rate of things like Kopete is clunky and slow)
<tzd> jhutchins: what i've done so far is mounting the home dir to a separate partition which increased my home dir size to roughly 30gb instead of previous 3gb. Then i was told to rename original home folder to e.g. homebackup and when i did that i was unable to login
<Ktron> I'm trying to figure out whether there's a problem with KDE4 and Xgl or KDE4 and fglrx or my version of QT or something
<Daisuke_Ido> Ktron: that's better suited to be asked in #kubuntu-kde4
<Ktron> Daisuke_Ido: thanks
<jhutchins> tzd: right, you can't do that.  /home has to be /home.
<jhutchins> You mount the -partition- to the -folder/directory-
<Jack111> BluesKaj: like googlestations eg?
<Daisuke_Ido> some of the same people, but a lot of us here are waiting for a stable release (ie. 4.1) to go to kde4
<tzd> jhutchins: alright, but i should still be able to delete home in rescue mode?
<jhutchins> Follow the steps above and it should work fine.  You can't remove the original contents of /home while you're booted to the normal system.
<jhutchins> tzd: Right, because then you're effectively the root user, and root's home directory is outside the /home tree.
<tzd> jhutchins: sorry, just got the "content" part... i don't delete the folder, just the content :)
<jhutchins> tzd: right.
<tzd> jhutchins: great, thanks a lot :)
<jhutchins> tzd: Sometimes easiest to delete the folder then recreate it - but make SURE you know the ownership & permissions before you do that.
<jhutchins> tzd: (Should be drwxr-xr-x root root )
<Creationist> Can anyone suggest a good Ruby IDE for a new programmer like me (although I do know VB fairly well)?
<tzd> jhutchins: just to make sure; when i type: ls -l /home/ i don't get the same as you said. I get my user instead of root ?
<jhutchins> ls -ld /home
<tzd> ah cheers :)
<tzd> i have full rights though for all users
<tzd> jhutchins: Thanks for your help. I'll give it a go straight away before I fall asleep!
<cicero> hello?
<NickPresta> hi cicero
<cicero> hello nick.
<cicero> i am new.
<NickPresta> welcome to #kubuntu.
<cicero> thanks.
<DiceyDaysx> Anyone know how I can add myself to vboxusers (for virtualbox) in kde 4 from the konsole?
<cicero> i am used to windows, but am getting the hang of kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> cicero: welcome to the fold.  there's kool-aid in the kitchen, just don't drink until everyone's ready :)
<cicero> i dont like burnt almond flavored koolaide...  ;)
<cicero> i had to load kubuntu twice and now there is another kernal when i load and it asks wich one. how do i erase the duplicate kubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> oh...  OH...  no no no, not that kind of kool-aid!  we're just waiting til everyone gets some so we can toast the people who've made kubuntu great :)
<cicero> keen.
<Daisuke_Ido> cicero: did you get a kernel update?
<genii> Electric Kool-Aid
<Daisuke_Ido> loading it twice wouldn't keep both kernels in the same menu.lst, unless you have it currently installed on two separate partitions
<Daisuke_Ido> 2.6.22-something and 2.6.22-14?
<cicero> i installed kubuntu but did a double click when it came to updgrading and the get=ap thingy froze up and it didnt dl the updates, and when i rebooted wouldnt work to update anything, so i reinstalled kubuntu and did it right. but when i reloaded there are now two sets of ubuntu
<cicero> *kubuntu
<cicero> that might be it. i could reboot and write it down
<cicero> instead of going straight to login screen it does a text view and asks wich kubuntu i want to load.
<NickPresta> cicero, there is a Kubuntu safe mode, a Kubuntu memtest and then your Kubuntu 'regular' OS. The other two serve a different purpose and can be ignored for the most part. If you are indeed referring to two different kernel versions, you can remove the extra but uninstalling the old kernel in Adept.
<Daisuke_Ido> however, i usually keep a couple versions of the kernel on hand "just in case"
<NickPresta> Yeah, I usually keep the current and the previous.
<cicero> i have a small disk. i just wanted to make sure i didnt have a duplicate 8 gigs on my drive.
<cicero> thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> ?
<Daisuke_Ido> no way...  the kernel's not nearly that big
<Daisuke_Ido> (what do you think this is, vista?)
<NickPresta> cicero, a kernel is no more than 100MB, if that.
<cicero> :(  i am trying to avoid vista.
<cicero> lol
<cicero> i think i did something wrong then.
<cicero> how soon before the koolaide party?
<cicero> i can wipe the disk and reload the system including updates in about 40 minutes.
<mrdigital> ??
<cicero> brb. i will reboot and copy down what it sez....
<npurciful> this is going to like a windowzy question but is the way to backup taskbar setting, system setting ?
<cicero> reHello
<cicero> ic what i did. i have two partitions. one with a working kubuntu and one with the frozen kubuntu
<cicero> is it easy to delete the partition with the nonworking kubuntu?
<cicero> hello?
<cicero> should i just reinstall kubuntu, or is there an easy way to get rid of the partition?
<crxyem> qtparted
<snarkster> how do i install a deb file?? Im used to rpms
<crxyem> qtparted has a live cd as well
<crxyem> you downloaded a .deb
<cicero> k. qtparted. i will look it up
<snarkster> yah frostwire
<cicero> bbiab.
<crxyem> right click install ???
<cicero> .exit
<cicero> #exit
<crxyem> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<snarkster> Kpackage requires the SMART Package Manager to be installed in order to function
<crxyem> hmmm
<crxyem> can't remember
<snarkster> !package
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<snarkster> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<crxyem> dpkg --install file.deb
<tim_> hi
<snarkster> thank you
<snarkster> bbl
<kubuntu_> iḿ running a full install of kubuntu on this desktop and webpages are taking like 10 seconds to open, am i doing something wrong?
<crxyem> what processor speed and amount of ram ?
<crxyem> could it be the website ????
<kubuntu_> hm i tried a few
<crxyem> ok, I'm running kubuntu 6.10, if I pop in a 7.04 disk to upgrade are there any wierd issues I may expect
<kubuntu_> it´s running fine, just seems like something wrong with the connection
<NickPresta> Is there an easy to download dictionary (that features a word/definition combination)?
<rizada> boa noite
<Daisuke_Ido> you don't say
<becky_> I installed kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu and have had a lot of issues using kde and programs previous installed after doing so is there a reason for this? will installing kubuntu fresh fix some of these?
<thechris> anyone here use mdadm extensively?
<happy__> What kind of issues?
<lontra> becky_: can you elaborate a bit more?
<becky_> lontra: some of my crossover office apps that worked fine before really bog down my system now and when using compiz my titlebars will sometimes dissapear and certain programs mainly open office will stay full screen and put certain windows like it's save window behind itself...
<becky_> I have edubuntu installed on another pc and I installed kde-desktop on it and it doesn't have the same issues...
<lontra> becky_: the compiz makes sense as i don't think compiz fusion works anywhere near as well in kde as gnome imo ... as far as crossoffice not sure what to say there ... i don't use it
<thechris> what package contains mdadm
<lontra> thechris: are you joking?  run apt-cache search mdadm and i think you'll find your answer
<Jucato> !info mdadm | thechris
<ubotu> thechris: mdadm (source: mdadm): tool to administer Linux MD arrays (software RAID). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.2-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 214 kB, installed size 612 kB
<thechris> yeah, i don't have that one
<lontra> teach the tools and help them learn?
<Jucato> thechris: what version of Kubuntu are you running? it is a fresh install?
<thechris> hmm, i guess it never set up the internet sources...
<Jucato> that would explain it
<thechris> the next Q is also important
<thechris> I need to add a partially bad device back to a raid array with mdadm
<thechris> is this possible?
<becky_> anyone know any good tweaks or guides for best kde compiz performance? Also is there a way to use the kwin decorator with compiz?
<lontra> becky_: install compiz-kde
<norv> becky_: but you won't actually be using kwin, you'll be using aquamarine (which uses the kde border style)
<becky_> norv: how do i choose it? i'm running with emerald now
<norv> becky_: if you are running the compiz tray icon you can just select it under window decorator
<norv> becky_: otherwise aquamarine --replace&
<Daisuke_Ido> does aquamarine even exist anymore?  i thought it was just part of compiz-kde now
<lontra> becky_: hrm ... it's compiz --replace & not aquamarine
<Daisuke_Ido> that's what i thought...
<norv> oh? beryl is what got re-merged
<lontra> becky_: but you need to install compiz-kde if you want the kde-window-decorator
<Daisuke_Ido> aquamarine was beryl's kde window decorator
<becky_> norv: how do i install the tray icon?
<norv> oh, it's called kde-window-decorator now?
<lontra> norv: just the win deco
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, but it's just available (normally in the repos) through compiz-kde
<lontra> becky_: so probably the best way to launch it is ... compiz --replace && kde-window-decorator --replace &
<dorkface> At the moment, for me, the volume buttons on my laptop, with kmix, change the volume by intervals of 10%.  Is there a way to make that more precise?
<lontra> or use fusion-icon if it's in ubuntu
<lontra> dorkface: i don't think so w/o tweaking with kmilo
<becky_> lontra: what's the best way to have this run at start-up?
<norv> oh, called fusion-icon now.. I just forgot the new names
<dangaio> Ok, ever since I upgraded to Gutsy, things have been messed up with my box.
<norv> becky_: fusion-icon will do that if it works like beryl used to
<dangaio> Amarok will alway "hic up" every 6 seconds.  Playing mp3, wave, ogg, flac, even cd audio.
<dangaio> xmms or kcdplayer doesn't do this.
<dangaio> does anybody know how to fix this?
<lontra> becky_: well i'm not quite sure ... you could make a script and drop it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<moria330> anyone know how to play the protected files from the itunes store not in itunes and such?
<becky_> lontra: ok that's what i didn for compiz --replace.
<dangaio> moria330, besides to make an audio cd with itunes and then rip it in linux... I don't know how.
<happy__> I didn't think you could play drm songs bought from the itunes store
<lontra> moria330: yeah you'll need to burn your songs on to a cd and then rip them in linux
<dangaio> I haven't had any success in that.
<moria330> i was afraid of that...
<crimsun> moria330: are you using iTunes 7.6 or 7.5?
<dangaio> Hey, I wasn't wrong on my suggestion. Yah!
<moria330> 7.6
<crimsun> moria330: d'oh.
<happy__> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-648332.html
<crimsun> moria330: there are methods if you use 7.5, but 7.6 breaks them.
<happy__> (there's always the non-answer that isn't legal which is to just download the songs you bought off of itunes)
<moria330> hmm well if i can find my 7.5 download i might be able to get it to work
<moria330> yeah... but that risks the XP i also have on the system..
<becky_> thanks for all the help guys!
<norv> you don't actually have to burn them to CD but that's a lot easier than say recording the audio
<moria330> yeah it is
<happy__> yeah thanks,I might give compiz another shot now
<shazow_> in my recent aptitude upgrade of kubuntu, my internet stopped working... when i do ifconfig, no ip is acquired, anyone have any idea what might be wrong?
<happy__> can you ping an outside adress ?
<wmorales> shazow_: dhclient ethX  ?
<sub[t]rnl> shazow_➜ if you haven't rebooted, try restarting your network sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<sub[t]rnl> shazow_➜ or bringing your device down and back up, sudo ifconfig eth0 down, sudo ifconfig eth0 up (example)
<shazow_> i have rebooted
<shazow_> I did try restarting my network, no luck
<shazow_> if i attach a static ip to an eth, i get Network is unreachable
<wmorales> shazow_: how does your /etc/network/interfaces look ?
<sub[t]rnl> check your /etc/network/interfaces
<shazow_> auto on all eth's
<wmorales> shazow_: do you have dhcpclient installed ?
<shazow_> i do
<wmorales> and another question that might help , do your kernel recognize the network card ?
<wmorales> dmesg | grep eth
<shazow_> it says somtehing about CONFIG_PACKET or CONFIG_FILTER not enabled in my kernel
<shazow_> no errors in dmesg
<sub[t]rnl> wow, wonder why config_packet isn't enabled in the kernel
<wmorales> are you using standart kernel ?
<shazow_> yes
<wmorales> weird
<sub[t]rnl> very
<shazow_> :(
<shazow_> maybe it's time for a reinstall
<sub[t]rnl> show me uname -r just for grins
<shazow_> 2.6.24-3-383
<sub[t]rnl> ahh
<shazow_> >
<shazow_> ?
<lontra> 383?
<wmorales> =b
<shazow_> err
<shazow_> 386
<dschulz> :)
<lontra> shazow_: are you running hardy?
<wmorales> yes
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<sub[t]rnl> shazow_➜ you'll need to configure your kernel to support the tcpdump/config_packet stuff
<shazow_> gutsy
<shazow_> how do i do that?
<sub[t]rnl> http://www.shorewall.net/kernel.htm#v2.6.20
<wmorales> shazow_: you are running gutsy ?
<boritek> hello I use ubuntu but installed also fully kubuntu. I had no midi sounds so I have installed timidity which plays midi but kmid still can't play it
<boritek> I have SB Live! card
<shazow_> wmorales: yes
<sub[t]rnl> boritek➜ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<dangaio> is there a problem with the libxine1 package?
<wmorales> shazow_: but you are using the kernel from hardy
<sub[t]rnl> dangaio➜ shouldn't be, whats the problems?
<shazow_> wmorales: hmmmm weird
<dangaio> sub[t]rnl: any media I play with it (audio cd, mp3, ogg, flac, etc) will always "hic up" after every 6 seconds of playback.
<dangaio> be it in amarok, kaffeine. but when I use kcdplayer or xmms, they play fine.
<shazow_> i tried using hardy sources for a bit for kicks, but i switched bcak to gutsy, things were fine for over a month, updates and all
<dschulz> dangaio: wich soundcard are you using? is a laptop?
<boritek> sub[t]rnl: I have checked that but while timidity plays the midis kmid doesn't
<dangaio> desktop creative sound blaster 4.1 or 128 here in the states.
<dangaio> It was working fine under fiesty.
<dangaio> now, after the upgrade to gutsy, it doesn't work right.
<wmorales> shazow_: thats probably the problem ,you kind of mixed diferent versios
<dschulz> dangaio: maybe its the new version of alsa
<dangaio> Ok, what can I do?
<dangaio> wait, if it is, it should mess with all the audio on the system
<dangaio> xmms and kcdplayer aren't affected by this.
<wmorales> dangaio: are the kernel modules for midi running ?
<godzero> kent left?
<dschulz> ahh, ok
<dangaio> wmorales: I have the generic current kernel.
<wmorales> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=121906
<shazow_> i rebooted into 2.6.24-3-383 if that makes any difference
<dangaio> wmorales, I don't use midi.
<wmorales> =)
<dangaio> dschulz, that is why I believe it is the xine engine.
<dschulz> i see
<dschulz> last week i had a hard time trying to get alsa to work, but it was on a laptop with a very crappy soundcard
<dangaio> is there any way of installing the new libxine1 (1.1.8) instead of the 1.1.7?  How can I do that?
<dschulz> i had to install the very latest version of alsa
<dschulz> 1.1.8 is in the repo. i have that installed on my gutsy
<dangaio> I  only see 1.1.7... what can I be doing wrong...
<dschulz> wich program are you using for installing software?  adept? synaptic ?
<ForgeAus> can grub boot Darwin and/or MacOSX?
<ForgeAus> or does it chainload the bootmanager to that too?
<biovore> I think mac OS gets chainloaded
<dangaio> how do I update my repositories in order to get the latest package for libxine1?
<genii> dangaio: It's in main
<genii> !info libxine1 gutsy
<ubotu> libxine1 (source: xine-lib): the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.7-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 2431 kB, installed size 5528 kB
<dangaio> geni: explain because I have main and I don't want 1.1.7.
<dangaio> It is skipping on audio playback.
<dschulz> dangaio:   sudo aptitude update
<genii> or sudo apt-get update
<dangaio> ok, I will try that.
<dschulz> dangaio:  then do a   sudo aptitude install synaptic
<dschulz> dangaio: once you have synaptic installed, its very easy to install software
<dangaio> never used synaptic
<dschulz> dangaio: i like it, adept is not very intuitive
<Alex135> Any idea why i cant boot up my kernel without the -nolapic boot option?
<Alex135> (duel core 64 bit)
<dschulz> dangaio: you have repositories configured.. right?   have you heard about /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<dangaio> dschulz, I did what you said and I still only see 1.1.7
<dschulz> dangaio are you on gutsy?
<genii> dschulz: apt-cache policy libxine1    on mine shows 1.1.8, dunno whats with his
<dangaio> yes. I am on gutsy
<dangaio> genii, Candidate: 1.1.7-1ubuntu is what I get.
<dschulz> dangaio it's your repositories, you should enable gutsy-backports
<dangaio> I do that in the sources.list file?
<dschulz> aha, thats on the main repository, but on backports you will find 1.1.8
<dschulz> yes, in sources.list
<dangaio> ok, let me change that.
<dangaio> Ok, now I see it. let me install and check.
<dschulz> i'd recommend you to enable all the repositories. this is my sources.list: http://www.pastebin.org/18526
<epimeth> ahoy folks!
<Alex135> in Konsole, whats the difference between Linux Consol and midnight commander?
<dschulz> Alex135: mc runs in the console
<Alex135> dschulz: i know i was just curious what type of mode MC is...
<epimeth> Alex135: midnight commander is a console file manager
<Alex135> ah, ok thx :)
<andresj> I've seen some demos on the internet rotating plasmoids in the KDE 4 desktop. In KDE 4.0.1 resizing is possible by dragging the new icon, but how do I rotate it?
<Alex135> (sorry, im a bit of a newbie in some parts of linux, im still exploring :P)
<andresj> oops I gotta ask in #kubuntu-kde4, right? :)
<Alex135> andresj: probably :P
<dschulz> Alex135 you can think of mc as a konqueror but in the console
<Alex135> dschulz: ah ok, thx, that clears things up allot :)
<dschulz> as a comment i'd say that i hate mc
<epimeth> I'm with dschulz
<epimeth> tho hate is a little harsh
<epimeth> more like 'prefer to avoid'
<epimeth> :-)
<Alex135> i was just curious on what it was, i was doing a bit of exploring of some things and i came across something i didn't know about and decided to ask about it :)
<epimeth> fell free :-)
<dschulz> the first and only catastrophic data loss i had was due to mc
<epimeth> s/fell/feel
<epimeth> dschulz: ouch
<Alex135> so i asume that the root MC is the same only for root?
<dschulz> but if you need an easy to learn text editor, you can try the mc's editor, mcedit
<fannagoganna> what about emacs?
<Alex135> i like stuff like gedit and vim :)
<dschulz> emacs? hahah
<fannagoganna> gedit or kate...
<dschulz> im talking about the console
<Alex135> i started with gnome and first learned about gedit, so gedit is a sortof habbit command for text editing :P
<fannagoganna> "emacs -nw"
<epimeth> emacs! emacs! emacs!
<qccaptain> hi, any french ?
<epimeth> !fr | qccaptain
<ubotu> qccaptain: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dschulz> emacs.. hahaha  i like vim more
 * epimeth chokes on absolutely nothing and sputters for a bit
<epimeth> heathan!  down with vim!
<qccaptain> Thanks ;)
<epimeth> qccaptain: no worries
<Alex135> i hate the vi, why is vi so much more messed up then vim?
<fannagoganna> less maintenance?
<dschulz> emacs isn't an editor anymore.. emacs is an..
<fannagoganna> OS...
<epimeth> "full blown ide"
<dschulz> hahah
<epimeth> no goot colors and tabbing for web developers tho :-(
<fannagoganna> well, there's probably some merit in that. Good luck trying to customize emacs though :)
<epimeth> oh.. I know lisp... It will just take more time than its worth to write the damn thing
<dschulz> using emacs without knowing the minimal about lisp is foolish and futile
<happy__> (+ 1 1 ) ?
<fannagoganna> that is a bit of a misnomer
<epimeth> dschulz: thats just silly... I used emacs before I knew lisp and managed just fine
<happy__> what lisp stuff helps using emacs ?
<epimeth> happy__: emacs is first and foremost a lisp interpreter
<fannagoganna> configuration of emacs, but there's a bunch of .emacs files on the web. Most of the configuration is pretty simple (changing the fonts, etc.)
<fannagoganna> otherwise, knowledge of lisp is not necessary
<epimeth> and frowned upon :-)
<doobeh> anyone know the name of the "SMART package manager" so I can install it via apt-get?
<fannagoganna> smart?
<dschulz> but you can't do anything worth having such an 50mb+ "editor"
<Alex135> i have heard of it...
<doobeh> good guess, but no fannagoganna :)
<Alex135> smartpm
<Alex135> doobeh: smartpm
<doobeh> thanks alex
<Alex135> np :)
<fannagoganna> hmm, looks like beta right now
<epimeth> dschulz: unless the key combinations are so ingrained you hit ctrl+x ctrl+s to save no matter what you are using... :-)
<doobeh> kde4 seems to want it to install a .deb file
<Alex135> i am not into kde4, its not ready yet, when 4.1 comes out i might
<dschulz> haha :)
<doobeh> It does seem a bit slow-- but that might well be this temporary computer
<Alex135> brb.. time to go eat my cake for my birthday :)
<doobeh> happy birthday :)
<Alex135> thx :)
<fannagoganna> try 4.5, then it should be solid ;)
<dschulz> happy birthday
<fannagoganna> KDE 4.5 that is
<Alex135> (and thx to any of you who wish me happy birthday after this :P )
<epimeth> kde4 is ready... just not kubuntu's packages... it works great in sabayon...
<Alex135> thx dschulz :)
<Alex135> anyway, brb in a bit
<fannagoganna> ah, but is there kdepim for KDE4?
<doobeh> when's the next big kde4 kubuntu milestone?
<Jucato> fannagoganna: not for KDE 4.0.x
<fannagoganna> kontact, kmail, knode, etc.
<fannagoganna> so...not ready
<Jucato> fannagoganna: it's in trunk (for 4.1)
 * epimeth sings "hippo birdy two ewes, hippo birdy two ewes, hippo birdy deer Alex135, hippo birdy two ewes"
<Jucato> doobeh: 4.0.1 was just released. 4.0.2 next month, and 4.1 in July
<fannagoganna> plus, someone needs to make a script or a method to port all the nice customizations for KDE 3.X to KDE 4.X -- the styles and window decorations, for instance.
<Jucato> fannagoganna: it can't be done, specially not with just a script
<fannagoganna> yes, probably not
<Jucato> styles and window decorations are applets/plugins. they're written in C++ code, which uses Qt 4
<Jucato> since KDE 3 uses Qt 3, it can't be done without heavy lifting
<OxTxO> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0V0YZQWYCHI
<fannagoganna> so when should KDE 4.5 be out? :)
<Jucato> calculate. 6 months per 4.x release
<genii> fannagoganna: If on schedule then Oct
<doobeh> how can I tell what processor this machine has got, without rebooting to see the bios details?
<fannagoganna> 2011 perhaps?
<genii> no wait
<Jucato> fannagoganna: hm.. too far ahead?
<genii> Jucato: I need more coffee ;)
<Jucato> genii: apparently :)
<fannagoganna> i guess i'll wait till then
<Jucato> 4.1: July 2007; 4.2: Jan 2008; 4.3 July 2008, 4.4 Jan 2009, 4.5 July 2009
<Jucato> good luck
<Dragnslcr> Except this year is 2008
<doobeh> :)
<fannagoganna> heh
<Jucato> er right
<Jucato> sorry... off by 1 year
<Jucato> :/
<Jucato> so 2010
<fannagoganna> so by 2011, KDE 4.x should be more stable than KDE 3.5.X?
<Jucato> who knows. maybe by 4.2 it's as stable and better already
<Jucato> you can't do a 1:1 version number comparison
<fannagoganna> what about fewer bugs?
<doobeh> not a massive fan of the new program launcher menu setup-- but I presume thats entirely configurable
<norv> likely configurable by replacement, though
<Jucato> doobeh: you can add/replace it with a more KMenu-like launcher. it's in the Add Widgets box
<doobeh> Good tip, cheers
<doobeh> I tell you what I really did like, the little eee pc menu-- that'd be great for dad-proof setups
<norv> I had the eee pc and tried the default distro for about an hour
<doobeh> Only seen video's-- looked very usable, Oo.org launches quicker then my xeon at work manages :)
<norv> hmm, wonder if it was preloaded
<doobeh> It's a lot of data to preload if that's the case, would hurt the rest of the sys
<yurimxpxman> I just deleted /dev/null. is there any way to get it back?
<Alex135> back
<dschulz> yurimxpxman: yes. I have one for sale
<genii> yurimxpxman: It will recreate next boot
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<sub[t]rnl> or /bin/mknod /dev/null c 2 2
<doobeh> any programs to view system specifications?
<dschulz> haha
<doobeh> like.. err.. 'system' in windows
<genii> Oh yeah I forgot about makedev/mknod
<Alex135> epimeth: thx for the birthday song :P
<norv> doobeh: it's be ghastly slow if it wasn't prelinked though, which doesn't take away any performance
<genii> !helpersnack | sub[t]rnl
<ubotu> sub[t]rnl: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * sub[t]rnl scurries to corner with cookie
<sub[t]rnl> doobeh➜ lspci,lshw,free,df, are a few of the basics
<sub[t]rnl> doobeh➜ theres kcontrol and kinfocenter if your looking for something with a gui
<dschulz> sub[t]rnl: lshw also
<sub[t]rnl> its in the listo
<sub[t]rnl> :>
<dschulz> lshal too
<doobeh> thanks
<dschulz> and you can have a look at /proc/cpuinfo and /proc/meminfo
<doobeh> wee, info overload! :)
<doobeh> P4 3ghz
<doobeh> 512 ram though
<doobeh> 512 on the rather low end for kde yah?
<Alex135> doobeh: there is a script called 'aboutme' that will show all kinds of system info
<doobeh> that /proc/cpuinfo file did the trick-- kinfocenter couldn't pull any info strangely
<Alex135> g2g, cya all l8r (tonight probably)
<doobeh> enjoy your birthday!
<dschulz> doobeh: kdesudo kinfocenter
<doobeh> aha, cunning :)
<dschulz> theres also a package called linuxinfo that shows basic info
<dschulz> sudo aptitude install linuxinfo ; linuxinfo
<doobeh> bogomips might be my favourite word of the day
<sub[t]rnl> and it gets even better when you read about the history of the word
<doobeh> that might spoil the magic
<doobeh> no, it improves it :)
<doobeh> the number of million times per second a processor can do absolutely nothing.
<doobeh> I think I must be pretty high on the bogomip scale..
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<dick-richardson> under my 'open with' context menu on a pdf file I have kpdf, but it isn't currently installed. How do I remove it?
<sub[t]rnl> dick-richardson➜ kcontorl -> kde components -> file association
<sub[t]rnl> try removing kpdf from the list
<dick-richardson> sub[t]rnl: nice! thank you!!!
<doobeh> Hmm.. I've got the old style application launcher now.. on my desktop
<doobeh> how do I get it onto the bottom menu bar?
<Lindsay> ayy
<Agent_bob> other than being able to /msg non-staff users,  how would registering help in even the most minute way ?
<doobeh> registering with nickserv?  You get to reserve your nick
<Agent_bob> how would that help in even the most minute way ?
<doobeh> because people identify you from your nickname
<dick-richardson> um, unless you don't want to /msg non-staff users or keep you nick - it wouldn't
<Lindsay> ..
<Agent_bob> you think anyone else wants to be called Agent_bob ?
<doobeh> If you spend a lot of time around here, it can be.. frustrating if someone uses your nickname
<doobeh> Would it bother you if you couldn't be called agent_bob
<Agent_bob> not in the least
<doobeh> then for you, it really doesn't matter
<dick-richardson> then why get your panties in a bunch? :P
<jeisma> How do you turn off compiz?
<Alex135> back
<airhead> wouldn't bother me to be called airhead      except someone else has it registered    lol
<sub[t]rnl> private messaging is allowed when your registered, and chanserv access
<airhead> sub[t]rnl did you miss the first part of that Q  "other than being able to /msg non-staff users, ..."
<sub[t]rnl> no i didn't miss it, just didn't understand it I suppose
<airhead> :)
<sub[t]rnl> jeisma➜ to go back to kde default window manager, use 	kwin --replace
<dick-richardson> intelikey: can I venture a guess that you're under 17?
<Alex135> i have tried lots of stuff to get compiz working, never works right for me
<Alex135> managed to get it to sorta kinda work, but not right at all
<cicero> hello
<dick-richardson> I had it working...I think kde4.0 is going to be better all around. I might just be drinkiing the kool-aid though
<Alex135> dick-richardson: most real geeks are under 17, im under 17 myself and im a total linux junkie
<cicero> coolaide! :)
<Alex135> as a kid i mean
<jeisma> ANyone know how to revert back to the kde windows manager?
<jeisma> from compiz
<cicero> real geeks are under 17 or listen to under 17?
<Alex135> i am alwase forced to logout and log back in
<sub[t]rnl> jeisma➜ kwin --replace
<dick-richardson> Alex135: you're gonna find that isn't as true as you'd like it to be ;)
<Alex135> dick-richardson: ok im not a total junkie, but im well on my way to it :P
<cicero> under17 was a japanese cosplay themed music duet
<jeisma> thanks sub
<dick-richardson> that's useful information right there
<doobeh> bah, winehq database down-- anyone know off the top of their head, which version of Photoshop is stable with Wine now?
 * Jucato would like to direct the offtopic conversation in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Alex135> no idea
<cicero> i have reinstalled kubuntu, no bugs, the partitions are good.  :)
<Jucato> doobeh: http://209.85.165.104/search?q=cache:TF3LHZfpBYgJ:appdb.winehq.org/appview.php%3FappId%3D17+winehq+appdb+photoshop&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=us and you can ask in #winehq
<doobeh> Which version of Photoshop is currently stable is Wine?  I remember the last time I tried 7.0 it would die if I tried to move one of the tool menus
<Jucato> er.. make that "you should ask in #winehq"
<doobeh> bah
<doobeh> sorry, I did join it :)
<doobeh> didnt tab over
<doobeh> sigh.
<doobeh> :)
<dick-richardson> doobeh: may be time to take the plunge into gimp
<Jucato> google also helps find this http://wiki.winehq.org/AdobePhotoshop
<doobeh> nah, don't get on with gimp
<doobeh> too many years poking PS
<Alex135> i will admit gimp is a bit more dificult to figure out then photoshop
<dick-richardson> so you're not under 17 is what you're saying ;)
<ForgeAus> there has to be a way to overlay an install
<Alex135> dick-richardson: thats not what im saying... nvm... :P
<dick-richardson> rather than wine, you may want to consider codeweavers
<ForgeAus> I mean I know its not the standard way ubuntu does it
<Alex135> i use VMWare to emulate a windows box :)
<Alex135> works great for me
<ForgeAus> yeah vmware is good but not so much for 3D gfx stuff right?
<Alex135> true
<dick-richardson> ForgeAus: no
<doobeh> I'll be a happy bunny when VMWorkstation gets the features from their fusion product
<Alex135> but for gaming and such i just use my windows laptop :)
<coreymon77> i got news for you
<coreymon77> even fusion isnt that good for 3d gfx stuff
<coreymon77> its quite buggy
<doobeh> is the 3d stuff in their release version-- last time I checked it was still beta
<coreymon77> other than that though, i love fusion
<coreymon77> unity mode is great
<ForgeAus> fusion is VMware for mac isn't it?
<dick-richardson> ForgeAus: yeah
<coreymon77> yup
<NightBird> I'm trying to get bochs to work in ubuntu, but I've found that if I don't wave the mouse over the bochs window, it won't update the image... anyone have any idea why?
<coreymon77> vmware fusion is their mac product
<Alex135> you know they came out with a cracked mac OS for VMware that will run on it
<ForgeAus> so what updates are in fusion that aren't in worstation/server?
 * Jucato once more points to #kubuntu-offtopic
<coreymon77> ForgeAus: unity mode
<doobeh> Fusion lets you run directx happily
<Jucato> or #vmware
<cicero> i am new to ubuntu from windows. first day. :) i just wanted to say, "hello" and go back to figuring out how get some programs to work.
<dick-richardson> welcome, cicero :D
<doobeh> cicero: here's hoping you make it to day two :)
<cicero> i will come on tomorrow and say hello. :)
<Alex135> welcome, if you ever need help here is one of the best (and fastest) places to ask :)
<cicero> thanx
<NightBird> (windows and linux versions of vmware does support 3d acceleration of dx8 graphics as well... though Apples virtualization software supports virtualizing the gpu, so it has full 3d support)
<dick-richardson> get into Amarok and k3b and you'll never leave
<NightBird> anyways
<cicero> have a good day all.
<Alex135> cicero: you too, bye
<NightBird> so anyone have any idea why I have to wave the mouse over the boch window to get it to update?
<NightBird> could it be because I'm using kde4?
<Alex135> possibly
<NightBird> I don't remember it doing that in kde3...
<NightBird> hm...
<ForgeAus> Vmware is a bit chunky I think I'll stick with the one I have and/or virtualbox for now
<Alex135> kde4 might as well still be in development phase, it was better off not released as of yet
<ForgeAus> well it should still be called kde4beta really
<dick-richardson> that was admitted by the developers. But I agree that if it wasn't they wouldn't get people to start moving their apps over
<ForgeAus> or RC somethingorother
<NightBird> Alex135: it's more of (KDE 4).0
<Alex135> NightBird: yes i agree with that, i am waiting till 4.1 before i even think of trying it
<doobeh> The Google talks on it are pretty interesting-- can certainly see it's potential
 * Jucato sighs... here we go with this again....
<acee1234> when i installed kubuntu most of my specialized keys (volume up down power etc) worked after a few updates none work and i hace to log out to reboot because there is no longer a shutdown/reboot option any ideas to fix these?
<ForgeAus> hehe Jucato yeah nothing new :)
<Alex135> acee1234: odd problem, i have never encounterd this before... you could alwase try the hard shutdown method but i would be a bit hessitent to do that
<dick-richardson> it won't fix it on reboot, though
<dick-richardson> there might be a dpkg --reconfigjure you can run...i'm seeing if I can find something relevent
<acee1234> dick-richardson: thank you
<doobeh> acee1234: for the specialized keys, have a look at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=172010
<Alex135> try this: you could go into your home folder and deleat the .kde file.. and reconfigure everything
<doobeh> you'd have to dig out the kde bindings, but should get you started (hopefully)
<Alex135> Keytouch is a good solution for the specialized keys, however it sorta bugged up a few things when i tried it..
<Alex135> should work fine for everything you need though
<dick-richardson> but it had been working
<acee1234> i also have some kind of memory leak
<dick-richardson> something's changed...there should be a log out option as well
<Jucato> !shortcuts
<ubotu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<dick-richardson> acee1234: have you tinkered with compiz?
<acee1234> i have to rebook every few hours because the system churns to a hault
<acee1234> reboot
<Alex135> sounds like a few bugs i had when i had a failing hdd
<acee1234> dick-richardson: some
<Alex135> acee1234: then that could be part of your problem
<dick-richardson> ok, sudo aptitude purge "all_your_compiz_stuff"
<acee1234> dick-richardson: compiz=bad/?
<intelikey> acee1234 it's only a work around,  but you could make a script for shutdown and run it.    echo -e '#!/bin/sh \n\nkdesudo init 0' > ~/Desktop/power_down
<dick-richardson> no, but misconfigured can cause problems
<Alex135> acee1234: compiz doesn't work right with KDE
<acee1234> intelikey: i know how to reboot from consol
<dick-richardson> it can...but is difficult
<acee1234> i just would like the gui to magicaly return
<dick-richardson> yank compiz completely...then you can start from a clean slate
<acee1234> Alex135: gnome?
<intelikey> acee1234 that isn't from console.  that's a pointy clicky thingy for you...   but never mind.
<Alex135> acee1234: compiz works great in gnome
<dick-richardson> acee1234: works greak with gnome
<Alex135> try and it ctrl +alt+ backspace and log back in, then see if things are back to normal
<St0n3-C0l> guys im having problem wid the latest kde 4.0.1 update
<St0n3-C0l> i can't see the top window of every application
<acee1234> Alex135: on which count?
<Alex135> acee1234: count?
<acee1234> Alex135: which problem
<acee1234> Alex135: restarting x doesnt unhault my system
<Alex135> acee1234: to logout and log back in to try and fix a few things
<dick-richardson> once memory's been leaked - you're looking at a reboot
<acee1234> ok brb
<Alex135> compiz works great in gnome, but kde is not built to run it... too bad...
<Alex135> i love some of the features it provides in gnome, i wish they would work just as good in kde aswell...
<dick-richardson> kde 4 will be better than compiz...i believe
<acee1234> ok
<acee1234> restarted x
<acee1234> nothing changed
<dick-richardson> once memory's been leaked - you're looking at a reboot
<acee1234> other than i havent started compiz yet
<Alex135> acee1234: try full reboot then
<acee1234> it hasnt all leasked away yet
<acee1234> takes a few hrs
<Alex135> acee1234: restart anyway
<acee1234> i have 4gb
<acee1234> ok
<acee1234> rebooting...
<Alex135> dick-richardson: kde4 is not good at all so far, hopefully that changes verry soon...
<dick-richardson> I've run it
<Alex135> dick-richardson: i mean from a stability point of view
<dick-richardson> i know. I've run it
<NightBird> hm.... kde3 is showing the same results....
<NightBird> in fact, it's worst now..
<dick-richardson> with boch?
<NightBird> yeap
<dick-richardson> what is boch?
<NightBird> now the menus don't show up at all
<NightBird> bochs is a pc emulator
<Daisuke_Laptop> bochs is okay
<acee1234> ok rebooted clean session no compiz activated
<NightBird> bochs is nice for debuggings Operating Systems
<Alex135> acee1234: anything change?
<Daisuke_Laptop> virtualbox, or if you're an oldgame junkie, dosbox
<acee1234> Alex135:  the buttons and memory leak arent dependent on my booting
<acee1234> as for compiz i dont know
<acee1234> things are pretty choppy if compiz isnt running
<Alex135> then its beyond what i know (which isn't verry much compared to some other people on here :P )
<ForgeAus> dosbox is nice :)
<Alex135> well its time for me to go, otherwise i wont be able to wake up for school tomaro
<acee1234> yaa for patchwork kubutu
<acee1234> alright
<acee1234> thanks for the help
<acee1234> take it easy
<Alex135> k, thx, sorry i couldn't be of much help...
<Alex135> wait around a while or post on the forums, help will arive shortly there after :P
<acee1234> its alright we can all know everything
<acee1234> alright
<acee1234> xant
<acee1234> cant
<acee1234> bad i cant type
<Alex135> :)
<Alex135> cya
<Alex135> g'night all
<acee1234> bye
<draik> I have an AVI video that I want to put on DVD. How do I make it play as a DVD rather than AVI video (Data DVD)?
<intelikey> anyone ever hear of "Tom Brady"  ?    poll.
<intelikey> guess not...   i'll check on google and see if google has heard of him...
<intelikey> oh a ball player.      never heard of him.
<oneeyedelf1> how do I make a dual mode cd, where it will play in a audio cd player, but contains an data track
<toyo|desk> hey all
<toyo|desk> I think there is something wrong with kubuntu's usb_storage module
<toyo|desk> my drive will randomly die while transfering things to or from it
<unix_infidel> ruled out hardware?
<toyo|desk> and it will die all the time if I dont have write permissions to it
<toyo|desk> yes
<toyo|desk> it works fine on my GFs suse install
 * unix_infidel doesnt use usb_storage.
<toyo|desk> :(
<draik> How do I put an AVI on a DVD to play as Video DVD instead of Data DVD?
<toyo|desk> and it works in windows
<toyo|desk> so I am at a loss
<unix_infidel> toyo|desk: isnt the external drive supported without the module?
<toyo|desk> the only thing I can think that it would be is that kubuntu has a broken version of that module
<toyo|desk> I dont know
<unix_infidel> you can always compile the module yourself.
<toyo|desk> I could try rmmoding it and see
<draik> toyo|desk: I use an external HDD (usb) with 2 computers, a jump drive with all 3 and I don't have that issue. Check the usage on your non-working system
<toyo|desk> :)
<unix_infidel> yea, just -r and modprobe it again.
<toyo|desk> draik, I fear it has to do with the sheer size of my disk
<toyo|desk> its 1TB
<unix_infidel> might be it.
<draik> toyo|desk: Oh. My external is 500GB, but who knows. Could be.
<unix_infidel> or the chipset.
<toyo|desk> hmm
<toyo|desk> it worked in gentoo
<toyo|desk> before I installed kubuntu
<unix_infidel> did you check for bug submits?
<toyo|desk> na
<toyo|desk> that was my next idea
<toyo|desk> :)
<toyo|desk> but I figured I would run it past live chat first
<unix_infidel> i've had problems with small usb keys because they were faulty.
<toyo|desk> hmm well I know this isnt faulty, as it works in windows and in suse 10.2
<toyo|desk> er
<unix_infidel> and i troubleshooted usb_storage.  but you're not the only one with a 1tb external.
<toyo|desk> 10.3
<toyo|desk> true
<biovore> Technicaly Fat32 should be good to 2TB
<biovore> I think
<biovore> Starts getting weird after 32GB
<unix_infidel> uhh....totally different.
<toyo|desk> its actually 2 500GB partitions one is NTFS and one is EXT3
<posingaspopular> how to edit my hostname please
<toyo|desk> I am gonna go through the bug reports now and see what I can see if anything
<toyo|desk> Buffer I/O error on device sda1
<toyo|desk> is what dmesg says
<toyo|desk> among other errors
<toyo|desk> scsi 4:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device
<dunnix> Hello all
<intelikey> dunnix
<dunnix> hey anyone have a problem in Kubuntu and Compiz-Fusion only show 2 desktops... and if you up the number of desktops to say 4 it doubles it but only lets your switch to two
<intelikey> obviously, not me.
<intelikey> i have one dead key on my keyboard, and i've been trying to think of a good use for that one key....
<intelikey> maybe i'll just have it run a script, and then i can do what ever i want in the script....
<toyo|desk> hmm well I suppose my problem could be in the scsi emulation
<toyo|desk> but I really have no idea how to trouble shoot this
<toyo|desk> unix_infidel, how did you trouble shoot usb_storage
<ForgeAus> hey intelikey :)
<intelikey> ForgeAus
<intelikey> toyo|desk you might replace  quiet and/or silent   with  verbose  in the kernel line
<fulat2k> hi folks, anyone can recomend a good php editor which can open/save files via sftp?
<ForgeAus> intelikey you know much about ubiquity?
<intelikey> ForgeAus no.  jsut know that i don't like it   ;/
<toyo|desk> intelikey, for specific modules?
<ForgeAus> hehe kubuntu uses it as its gui installer from the live CD doesn't it?
<intelikey> toyo|desk for the kernel    at boot time.
<ForgeAus> (ie thats what the install icon is I think)
<intelikey> ForgeAus yes it does
<toyo|desk> hmm
<ForgeAus> so how does it work? it formats the drive and copies an image to the drive? or does it install packages to the drive? or what?
<toyo|desk> hmm I am not finding anything about my problem on google or in the bugs thing
<toyo|desk> :(
<ForgeAus> I know it empties the partition and overwrites it with a fresh install effectively, just as to how it does that I'm not sure
<intelikey> ForgeAus it runs parted for the disk work.  and copies/unpacks a small base image   then installs packages      as best that i can tell
<ForgeAus> so it overwrites with the image, hmmm but theres not like any switch to rewrite without deleting (I mean overwriting files is ok but deleting others isn't)
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> so it overwrites with the image  <<< no
<intelikey> it's parted that you are addressing.    making the file system is what is "deleting" the files.
<ForgeAus> I already have a filesystem I don't need to make one
<intelikey> that's why i don't like ubiquity.   too ridgid
<ForgeAus> IC
<ForgeAus> any other options?
<intelikey> the textmode install is only margenally better.
<ForgeAus> hmm I don't even have /eth0 running on my kubuntu since my /etc died
<intelikey> ForgeAus try unchecking the "format" box on the root fs   but i don't think it will let you.
<ForgeAus> and I don't really want to remove everything on the disk
<draik> What app do I use so that I can put my AVI videos as Video DVD? k3b doesn't seem to do it.
<intelikey> it's last step before it commits everything to disk
<ForgeAus> I got lotsa downloads and a beos image I wanna keep but I'm fine with putting feisty on it (overwriting my edgy) I don't expect everything to work tho
<intelikey> backups backups backups backups backups backups backups
<ForgeAus> you gotta find the space to put them tho :)
<intelikey> did i mention backups  ?
<ForgeAus> yeah you mentioned backups
<intelikey> if M$ ever drove one point home to a billion people it  "backups"   make backups
<ForgeAus> I don't use backups for my windows and its still running fine
<intelikey> no disk is ever "safe" with that os.   or any other actually.
<ForgeAus> guess I'm just lucky
<intelikey> for now.
<Darkmystere> Err, Anyone good with the aircrack suite?
<ForgeAus> lots luckier than I was with my Kubuntu but then I was doing things with kubuntu it probably wasn't designed for
<Darkmystere> also airoscript?
<toyo|desk> how often dose kubuntu release kernel updates
<toyo|desk> ?
<Darkmystere> my reason is just doing it to test my wireless security wep before i switch to WPA
<intelikey> ForgeAus and you probably don't do that kind of things with the other ?
<toyo|desk> because I just noticed my GF has a newer version on suse
<ForgeAus> oh I do but I know more about it... I don't seem to have too many problems recovering my problems with Windows
<posingaspopular> im trying to sudo nano hostname my hostname (obviously) but then i get the following error: uable to resolve host (current hostname)
<posingaspopular> any ideas
<regeya> !illegal
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<toyo|desk> maybe it fixes my issue
<ForgeAus> but again my familiarity with it is lightyears ahead of my linux knowledge
<ForgeAus> I'm not trying to be unfair to linux tho I do really like it alot still
<ForgeAus> ie if you read between the lines I was basically saying my problem with kubuntu was the user :)
<intelikey> posingaspopular sudo nano /etc/hosts
<posingaspopular> unable to resolve hosts
<posingaspopular> again
<intelikey> oh that's the sudo error message.
<posingaspopular> i recently changed my hostname
<ForgeAus> but I am learning alot about linux in the process
<posingaspopular> from (y) to (x)
<intelikey> yeah you'll have to grab a root and fix that
<intelikey> reboot to safe mode
<posingaspopular> thats okay, just walk me through it :p
<Darkmystere> Can anyone help me i cant find my capture files that i wasted 2hours and 30mins getting..
<intelikey> posingaspopular set the hosts and hostname files correctly and reboot  should take care of it
<toyo|desk> Darkmystere, look in your home dir
<ForgeAus> darkmystere what do you mean capture? screenshots, digicam?
<toyo|desk> :D
<posingaspopular> safe mode or recovery mode in grub?
<toyo|desk> ivs
<Darkmystere> forgeaus, From using aircrack-ng suite with a script..
<posingaspopular> safe mode from login correcT?
<intelikey> if not we'll try to find out why didn't .     recovery mode     what ever it's call.   just get a root shell
<Darkmystere> i searched for .cap
<ForgeAus> ok well thats outta my league then
<sub[t]rnl> find / -name '*.cap' 2>&-
<Darkmystere> didnt see them
<NightBird> :O  I think I may have multi tasking... finally
<toyo|desk> look in /home/username
<toyo|desk> or whatever dir you were in when you ran it
<ForgeAus> lol NightBird, where've you been for this long?
<NightBird> ForgeAus: work...
<Darkmystere> all im finding is the 1s that replayed...
<Darkmystere> not the main big file..
<NightBird> (litterally, that's why I haven't been around for the last half year)
<toyo|desk> :/
<toyo|desk> lame
<NightBird> programming video games is tiring buisness... :P
<ForgeAus> nightbird! sounds like fun!
<ForgeAus> actually I"d like to be a gamedev
<ForgeAus> but not these big 3d mmorpg's
<ForgeAus> something more like 2D puzzle games
<ForgeAus> or card games
 * toyo|desk curses usb drives
<Darkmystere> you guys familar with airoscript?
<ForgeAus> Dark me no
<toyo|desk> I should have got firewire
<toyo|desk> :D
<intelikey> not me.    programming is not the cake walk it used to be
<ForgeAus> intelikey at least it makes sense :)
 * intelikey wonders if that was an insult ?
<intelikey> :)
<posingaspopular> okay im in a root sheel
<Darkmystere> Well, i know how to do by hand but i had to fix the problem with it not showing my router...so i was lazy..
<posingaspopular> shell
<Darkmystere> and now im annoyed by having nothing to do but watch the packets rackup.. and now i cant find the files
<intelikey> posingaspopular nano /etc/hosts
<intelikey> posingaspopular hosts and hostname need to match then  you can run   /etc/init.d/hostname.sh restart
<posingaspopular> oh.
<posingaspopular> i didnt do that i did a hard reboot
<posingaspopular> is that going to be a problem
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> just unneccary down time.
<posingaspopular> i see
 * intelikey always figured "why reboot when it's not needed"    (this is not "M$ reboot fixes everything")
<toyo|desk> anyone know what the kubuntu kernel release cycle is like
<posingaspopular> now there is another error: could not read network connection list. /home/username/.DCOPserver_hostname_0
<posingaspopular> please check that dcopserver program is running
<posingaspopular> hmmm
<intelikey> posingaspopular that's because the xserver just lost your address.
<intelikey> restart x
<intelikey> and that's not the only way.  it's just the one i know.
<toyo|desk> nobody?
<intelikey> toyo|desk ubuntu releases every 6 months.  and the LTS kernels update about every three bugs.
<intelikey> but same version.
<toyo|desk> oh
<toyo|desk> :/
<intelikey> i.e my dapper is still using an 2.6.Area51-386
<toyo|desk> oh
<intelikey> wow that's on the server.   sorry
<intelikey> 2.6.15-52-386
<toyo|desk> but they do release security and bugfixes for the kernel right
<regeya> aye
<intelikey> yes that's the subversion -52
<toyo|desk> well maybe someone with more skill at me at determining what is wrong will be able to fix it
<toyo|desk> :/
<toyo|desk> er
<toyo|desk> more skill than me
<posingaspopular> how to restart x
<intelikey> /me has skill at me
<posingaspopular> init.d/X restart ?
<intelikey> ctrl+alt+backspace  ?
<posingaspopular> thats not working
<intelikey>  /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<posingaspopular> or f1
<toyo|desk> sudo killall Xorg
<toyo|desk> :P
<posingaspopular> yea the kdm restart
 * intelikey doesn't like kdm   it writes in /root
<sub[t]rnl> writes what
<posingaspopular> yea im still getting that dcopserver error
<intelikey> posingaspopular test the sudo command    sudo echo boo
<posingaspopular> im getting a bad 'add' command line error
<toyo|desk> hmm is there a way to make dmesg more verbose
<intelikey> toyo|desk kernel line
<sub[t]rnl> take out quite
<posingaspopular> intelikey: still getting the unable to resolve host on sudo echo boo
<toyo|desk> oh it has to be done on boot?
<toyo|desk> damn
<intelikey> posingaspopular pastebin   cat /etc/hosts /etc/hostname ;echo $HOSTNAME      for me
<posingaspopular> give me a sec, im going to have to manually transfer them from a non working to pastebin computer
<toyo|desk> brb
<intelikey> toyo|desk and as i said you can add verbose
<toyo|desk> verbose on the kernel line
<intelikey> yes
<toyo|desk> yeah I will do that
<toyo|desk> brb
<intelikey> when you remove quiet/silent
<toyo|desk> maybe my drive says something when it dies
<toyo|desk> :/
<intelikey> maybe
<ahmos> Hi people,which one of these is recommended (1-grub 2-grub-efi 3-grub-pc)?
<ForgeAus> grub-efi sounds good :) if your running a hackintosh
<intelikey> ahmos grub if it's not a hackintosh
<ForgeAus> I agree with intelikey
<intelikey> unless i'm the one reccomending   then it's  4 lolo
<intelikey> lilo
<intelikey> typo.
<ForgeAus> rofl
<ForgeAus> lilo makes me nervous
<Daisuke_Laptop> so does stitch
<Daisuke_Laptop> seriously creepy little thing
<intelikey> i have to use it.  grub is too weak.
<ForgeAus> only because it and some ancint partitioner killed my windows once upon a time
<ForgeAus> yeah grub doesn't do unpartitioned disks like you have right?
<intelikey> right
<ForgeAus> intelikey, just a thought could you convert the disk you have to one with a partition table?
<Daisuke_Laptop> oh come on, that was comedy gold...  or at least bronze.  and on that note, it's bedtime
<toyo|desk> well it dosent really say a lot
<ForgeAus> (sure there'd be overhead)
<toyo|desk> :(
<intelikey> ForgeAus yes but not without data loss
<ForgeAus> and your system is probably quite efficient...
<Daisuke_Laptop> now, what's this about unpartitioned disks?
<ForgeAus> data loss?... thats nasty :(
<toyo|desk> it just gets stuck in some kinda loop
<ahmos> thank's for advice ;)
<ForgeAus> Daisuke intelikey has a disk with a filesystem that isn't partitioned
<dancemusiconly> Hi! I've got a problem with writing a CD on usb-drive.Can you somebody help
<toyo|desk> usb 5-8: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
<ForgeAus> its not blank, it just doesn't have a partition table
<Daisuke_Laptop> ...how is that even possible
<toyo|desk> says that A LOT
<intelikey> yes.   only the first and last files on the disk   (last only if full)   but that's still data.
<Daisuke_Laptop> alrighty then
<ForgeAus> Daisuke its.. um... difficult, I had troubles wrapping my head around it too at first
<Daisuke_Laptop> weird, but neat.
<ForgeAus> well oldskool is more the term for it
<ForgeAus> a little too oldskool for me unfortunately
<toyo|desk> intelikey, ever see that message before
<intelikey> toyo|desk no.  but i don't play with usb much either.
<toyo|desk> oh
<toyo|desk> ok
<toyo|desk> heh
<ForgeAus> intelikey why can't you backup/restore the files? ie no data loss?)
<toyo|desk> anyway thats all it dose is repeat that forever
<MGrunde> My screen just freaked out and now it looks like this: http://milencomputers.com/snapshot2.png
<posingaspopular> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55061/
<posingaspopular> intelikey:
<ForgeAus> (or aren't they files?)
<f00f> I'm running kubuntu 7.10 latest kernel 2.6.22, and using fglrx 8.1 drivers.  But now whenever I exit my X session, black screen!
<intelikey> ForgeAus well i could  but that's still not a "no data loss" conversion.    lossless conversion would require the tool to do the backup and restore,  and as of yet there isn't one that will do that.
<intelikey> posingaspopular k looking
<ForgeAus> intelikey you only have one HDD drive?
<ForgeAus> and nowhere to backup to/restore from ?
<intelikey> posingaspopular i think "maybe" i see it.   ilegal char  '
<posingaspopular> intelikey: that was my suspecision
<intelikey> you can use the underscore
<ForgeAus> intelikey theres at least one tool that should do it, norton ghost?
<posingaspopular> okay but edit this out
<ForgeAus> (makes a raw image doesn't it?
<intelikey> ForgeAus that's not what i mean.  ghost wont convert the drive from partitionless to single partition.   (note that i don't want a partition anyway)    when i said tool i meant that in answer to your question about converting it.  not saving the data.   there are a lot of ways to save the data.
<posingaspopular> can i do caps in the hostname
<intelikey> posingaspopular i think so.  but i'm not sure they will be preserved.
<intelikey> you should ask the networking gurus   not me.   i'm network illiterate.
 * intelikey pokes Jucato 
<posingaspopular> intelikey: i changed the hosts and hostname files in /etc to something all lowercase plaintext letters
<posingaspopular> and restarted kdm and its still the same error
<posingaspopular> right.... i checked them again and they reflect the new hostname
<toyo|desk> intelikey, I figured it out I think
<intelikey> posingaspopular you also ran /etc/init.d/hostname restart  ?
<intelikey> toyo|desk welcome.
<toyo|desk> the module ehci_hcd was trying to run the usb hard drive but I guess that module is broken and I forced it to use uhci_hcd instead now it works flawless
<posingaspopular> damn thats what i forgot
<posingaspopular> rebooted and it shows the new hostname though
<toyo|desk> I dont fully understand it but I found a thread having to do with ipods having the same exact issue
<toyo|desk> so I followed it
<toyo|desk> :D
<ahmos> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<toyo|desk> although it seems that uhci is slower
<toyo|desk> :/
<toyo|desk> bah
<toyo|desk> I cant win
<dgrant> should I install kde4 or kde4-core if I have kde3 now?
<ahmos> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<toyo|desk> ugh uhci is usb 1.0
<toyo|desk> :(
<toyo|desk> damn it
<intelikey> posingaspopular all cleared up ?
<dgrant> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<dgrant> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<posingaspopular> intelikey: im booting in kde4 atm, and its perfect
<posingaspopular> i wonder if 3.5.8 will do the same
<toyo|desk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/88746
<toyo|desk> thats the problem
<toyo|desk> damn it
<toyo|desk> :(
<posingaspopular> intelikey: all cleared up ;p
<posingaspopular> they couldn't build in an error msg?
<posingaspopular> gosh darnit ;p
<intelikey> posingaspopular just running "hostname" might have given an error that would have helped    i didn't think of it...
<intelikey> oh well.
<posingaspopular> ah its okay
<posingaspopular> we learned a collective lesson
<abiram> hi guys, im new to this, and i've a few questions. if someone could help me i'd greatly appreciate it ;)
<posingaspopular> !ask | abiram
<ubotu> abiram: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<abiram> what command would I use to see what processes are currently running?
<toyo|desk> so I found a more proper fix to my situation
<toyo|desk> on the bug
<posingaspopular> abiram: ps -aux in a konsole/terminal
<Creationist> Okay, I have flashplugin-nonfree installed, but every Flash-based website still says I need Flash 8 or higher.. what gives?
<toyo|desk> it is indeed a bug with the kernel module ehci_hcd
<toyo|desk> and if you do echo -1 > /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/autosuspend as suggested here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/88746 the problem goes away
<toyo|desk> :D
<toyo|desk> now I have to do that every reboot
<toyo|desk> :(
 * Creationist is a wing-a-ling dragon... how about you? ;)
<toyo|desk> /etc/sysctl.conf should be the place I put that command right?
<sub[t]rnl> trying to run a command on startup?
<toyo|desk> well I dont know if there is already a place to put something like that
<toyo|desk> echo -1 > /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/autosuspend <----need to run that as root on startup
<toyo|desk> ugh
<sub[t]rnl> the buntu way would be create a script in /etc/init.d/ then using update-rc.d scriptname defaults
<sub[t]rnl> you can get away with putting it in your /etc/rc.local though
<sub[t]rnl> place it before the "exit 0"
<toyo|desk> nvm I celebrated too early
<toyo|desk> it worked for a while then died
<toyo|desk> :/
<munenep> hi pple
<ere4si> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<intelikey> oe pple hi
<munenep> thank you...
<ahmos> is kde4 stable
<Daisuke_Ido> is the pope jewish?
<f00f> should be now that it's releast.
<Daisuke_Ido> f00f: keep dreaming
<Daisuke_Ido> wait for 4.1 if you want stable
<f00f> however last time I tried it, it was a complete trainwreck
<f00f> and probably still is...
<Daisuke_Ido> f00f: i was going to say, it still is
<Daisuke_Ido> it's getting better though
<f00f> Daisuke_Ido: I hope they make a kde-legacy fork..
 * f00f doesn't like kde4
<Daisuke_Ido> nope
<f00f> :(
<Daisuke_Ido> 3.5 will continue to be supported
<Daisuke_Ido> for the time being
<Daisuke_Ido> but the majority of developer efforts are going into 4.0
<f00f> I'll grow into it.. it'll just take time...
<f00f> maybe when it starts to actually recognize my SB live
<f00f> lol
<ahmos> pretty INFOs
<ahmos> so I should wait for sometime ,no?
<Daisuke_Ido> 4.1 is going to be out in a couple months
<Daisuke_Ido> that's where we should really see some polish
<ahmos> ok thank's very much
<tyson_> if i have kubuntu installed, is it possible to put gnome on also, just to check it out?
<sub[t]rnl> yup
<hantu> install ubuntu-desktop
<tyson_> thanx
<hantu> quick question, i want a minimal kde installation without the other unnecessary applications like konqueror/kate/etc, how's it to be done?
<Jucato> konqueror (file manager *and* browser) and kate (along with kwrite, the text editors) are part of the most minimal but functional KDE install (kdebase)
<hantu> Jucato: thats what ive read - so there's no way to remove them?
<tyson_> i installed kubuntu gutsy. then i put on kde4, it added an entry in the terminal type on the login screen. when i put on gnome, will it do the same thing?
<hantu> i can keep konqueror, seeing its the file manager, what about kate/kde?
<Daisuke_Ido> why would you need to
<ForgeAus> heheh QT4 would be a more minimal install but that isn't KDE
<Daisuke_Ido> are you *that* pressed for hard drive space?
<Daisuke_Ido> kate can't be more than a few mb
<ForgeAus> Kate is part of konqueror
<Jucato> ForgeAus: no
<ForgeAus> they're integrated hantu
<ForgeAus> thru kparts
<Jucato> yes, but not kate. katepart. that's separate
<hantu> mm ok.
<ForgeAus> uh Jucato I think I was giving the laymans version of what you just said :)
<Jucato> (layman's version doesn't need to be inaccurate :P)
<Jucato> oh well, your call
<ForgeAus> hmmm it does mess with modularity of kde tho I must admit
<ForgeAus> lol Jucato well I wasn't being intentionally innacurate
<Jucato> http://jucato.org/kde/kde-core.html <-- the most minimal but functional KDE installation you can get
<thanasi> !virus > me
<seba_> ello
<bentob0x> anybody knows why Photoshop under wine can't read/use the .pfb fonts that are installed system-wide?
<Jucato> bentob0x: might want to ask in #winehq
<bentob0x> did already Jucato :)
<bentob0x> I just thought someone here might know the answer
<zetheroo> can I get USB working in Virtual Box?
<llutz> zetheroo: http://virtualbox.org/wiki/User_FAQ > Linux Hosts
<llutz> zetheroo: won't work with OSE of virtualbox
<zetheroo> whats OSE?
<Jucato> open source edition
<llutz> Open Source Edition
<ibou_> does the new flashplugin work with konqueror ?
<ibou_> !flash | ibou
<ubotu> ibou: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<zetheroo> llutz: ok thanks
<gladier> is there a synergy howto for kubuntu anywhere?
<DreadKnight> !faq
<ubotu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<gladier> been there
<DreadKnight> any opensuse users or ex-users around?
<Jucato> the former would most probably be in #opensuse and/or #opensuse-kde :D
<zetheroo> hey I am trying to follow the Ubuntu Guide online about working with SAMBA ....... but I am a bit stumped here....sudo smbpasswd -a system_username
<zetheroo> can someone help me
<zetheroo> ?
<llutz> zetheroo: what's the problem with that?
<SlimeyPete> zetheroo: eg sudo smbpasswd -a zetheroo
<SlimeyPete> or sudo smbpasswd -a bob
<zetheroo> what I am wondering is do I enter that exactly?
<SlimeyPete> no, you replace "system_username" with the username of the ser you are trying to grant access to
<zetheroo> or like sudo smbpasswd -a zeth    ?
<SlimeyPete> yeah
<stefan_> hmm when I add as user:
<stefan_>  sudo smbpasswd -a testing2
<stefan_> New SMB password:
<stefan_> Retype new SMB password:
<stefan_> Failed to modify password entry for user testing2
<stefan_> what is wrong?
<SlimeyPete> does the user testing2 exist?
<stefan_> as a systems user?
<SlimeyPete> yeah
<stefan_> no
<SlimeyPete> then you need to create it first
<stefan_> is that the problem?
<stefan_> hmm okay
<stefan_> I have another issue
<stefan_> In our firm there is an M$ exhchange 2003 and I want to use kontact as client
<stefan_> I can not find away to connect to exchange directly nor imap is going
<stefan_> can someone help?
<SlimeyPete> I think you can get an exchange plugin for Kontact, stefan_, but I'm not sure where to get it
<dystopianray> Kontact comes with an exchange 2000 plugin
<sahin_h> stefan_: Personaly I use IMAP connection to exchange. However it must be enabled by admins.
<sahin_h> stefan_: Maybe IMAP just isn't enabled on the server side.
<combinio> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Jucato> http://alex.mamchenkov.net/2006/02/03/kde-kontact-ms-exchange/
<combinio> how to pack files to *.ISO ? "
<sahin_h> combinio: use k3b
<combinio> i just want to create ISO image with files :)
<combinio> sahin_h: but i remember there was some command in console ? :>
<sahin_h> combinio: Ohhh, you would a command line solution...
<sahin_h> combinio: mkisofs, growisofs
<combinio> sahin_h: better is mkisofs ?
<sahin_h> combinio: mkisofs generaly for CD iso, and growisofs for DVDs...
<combinio> sahin_h: thanks a lot :)
<stefan_> I have access to that machine and IMAP is enabled
<ctx144k> anyone have experiences with xen under kubuntu7.10? - is there existing a good documentation?
<ctx144k> do i need compiling kernel myself on kubuntu? or can i use ready packages?
<sahin_h> stefan_: Ok, I'm not an expert, just configured my Kontact (kmail) in the following way:
<sahin_h> stefan_: I created an account and I use cachedimap, because I travel a lot.
<sahin_h> stefan_: The settings:
<sahin_h> stefan_: In the General settings:
<sahin_h> stefan_: Account name: What you want
<sahin_h> stefan_: Login: Your exchange login_name
<sahin_h> stefan_: Password: If you want to kmail remember your password.
<sahin_h> stefan_: Host: The exchange server name
<sahin_h> stefan_: Port: 143
<sahin_h> stefan_: I also modified the Trash Folder entry which point ot the exchange server Deleted Items folder
<sahin_h> stefan_: In the security page I use the following settings:
<sahin_h> stefan_: Encryption: Use TLS secure mail download
<sahin_h> stefan_: Authentication Method: Clear Text (I know this isn't secure, but that's what is supported. And I use VPN)
<sahin_h> stefan_: So that's it, and works for me.
<mitchell> Ciao a tutti
<mitchell> C'è qualche utente italiano ?
<Jucato> !it | mitchell
<ubotu> mitchell: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mitchell> Okkk, grazie
<xen_> Hey how do i get this apollon program working in kubuntu?
<m-lund> Han anyone else noticed the newest upgrade to flash-nonfree doesn't work with konqueror?
<sahin_h> m-lund: I use firefox for browsing on the net. I tested the konqueror thing for you. And not works for me too.
<llutz> sahin_h: seems that they manage to break the 9.048 too now :(
<john_> hi all
<ubuntu> jakee
<jireh> ·kubuntu-es
<jireh> #kubuntu-es
<unnutz> hi. anyone has any problems with eclipse on kubuntu? it eats more than extra 300 mb... is it a bug? or may be it's okay? i've 1GB RAM and after 1 hour it's hard to compile..
<unnutz> eclipse europa
<mitchell> mi date il link per andare nel client di KUbuntu italiano ?
<mitchell> Kubuntu italy
<mitchell> where ?
<mitchell> !kubuntu italy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu italy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mitchell> #kubuntu-it
<zetheroo> SlimeyPete: hey... you still there?
<SlimeyPete> zetheroo: yeah
<zetheroo> SlimeyPete: oh cool
<zetheroo> so I am trying to complete that guide on Gutsy
<zetheroo> and the next part is this gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smbusers
<zetheroo> Insert the following line into the new file
<zetheroo> system_username = "network username"
<zetheroo> now again is this supposed to be exactly that way?
<zetheroo> or system_username = "zeth"
<zetheroo> or some other way?
<zetheroo> SlimeyPete: ^^
<SlimeyPete> zeth = "zeth"
<SlimeyPete> as far as I remember
<zetheroo> oh ok
<SlimeyPete> (assuming you want your samba username to be "zeth"
<zetheroo> ok
<sebastian^> good morning folks
<Brazilian_Joe> Anyone using umbrello 2.0? (KDE 4.0.1)
<Brazilian_Joe> I am receiving an error message about being unable to export Diagrams
<Brazilian_Joe> (when I try to export 1 or all diagrams)
<Brazilian_Joe> it works on umbrello 1.5.8
<Brazilian_Joe> and also works on umbrello on windows
<Brazilian_Joe> (Vista Business 32-bit
<zetheroo> is there a hotkey for closing windows?
<zetheroo> I am running virtual box on a machine which does not have a rightside ctrl button
<zetheroo> so I cannot get ahold of the mouse cursor
<zetheroo> anyone?
<mitchell> #Kubuntu-it
<thanasi> zetheroo: join #vbox for virtualbox problems
<tdn> How can a device (partition) exist in fdisk -l but not in /dev? I am trying to mount a partition from an USB harddisk enclosure, but this is what happens: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/paste/P1062.html
<unnutz> tdn: and what if you specify only "sdb" but not "sdb1"?
<unnutz> tdn: have you specified fs type?
<jack_spratt> how to I boot to cli - theres nowhere to enter parameters at the boot menu?
<Olgem> jack_spratt: hit esc as fast as possible when grub loads
<Olgem> Before it gets to the splash screen
<jack_spratt> ok
<jack_spratt> then enter runlevel5 or something?
<ml-db> is there a good gui for connecting to WPA-protected wifi? WEP works great with knetworkmanager, but i cant find any WPA support in it.
<Olgem> You can do it from the grub command line, but it allows you to boot to cli as root with (single user mode) or something
<Olgem> I'm not sure about debian runlevels
<naftilos76> hi everybody!
<naftilos76> just installed through adept 'KMyFirewall'
<jack_spratt> i pressed escape, now i can edit the boot commands, but its a bit strange, one of root, kernel, and intrd has to be edited, what do i change to get to cli do you think?
<naftilos76> ...and i cannot install firewall through the related menus
<naftilos76> anybody has a clue?
<naftilos76> anybody?
<Lynoure> naftilos76: Do you actualy need to boot to command line, without starting X, or do you just want a full screen commandline outside X? :)
<Lynoure> naftilos76: oops, wrong person. What was your question again?
<ahmos> hi, I need a good program to capture videos from my camcorder plz?
<GuiBlanco> morning... does anyone experienced a webserver crash on update released yesterday?
<GuiBlanco> my apache2.2-common is crashing on install now
<naftilos76> i am in X and'd like to activate firewall to work with KMyFirewall
<tdn> unnutz, in the log I pasted, I tried mounting /dev/sdb, but then it cannot find a filesystem.
<tdn> unnutz, I have tried using -t ext3, and I get mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb,
<unnutz> tdn: i see. and you don't know the fs exactly?
<unnutz> tdn: ok. sorry then
<tdn> unnutz, dmesg says: [162740.032000] VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sdb.
<tdn> unnutz, yes. I know the fs. It *is* ext3.
<tdn> unnutz, but how come that /dev/sdb1 appears in fdisk but *not* in /dev? That does not make sense in my book.
<thanasi> why does eth0 always come up when i reboot? i ran grep -r eth0 /etc/ and changed averything to eth1. when i run .../networking restart eth0 does not come up but as soon as i reboot it's back and then smb machines is invisible. any ideas?
<naftilos76> iptables firewall  &  KMyFirewall ???? anybody???
<thanasi> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<unnutz> tdn: i'm surprised too :) but i don't have any clue :)
<naftilos76> i want to configure iptables through KMyFirewall but...in KMyFirewall, i have to go to a menu and select <install firewall> correct??????
<jack_spratt> whats the difference between normal and 'recovery mode'?
<tdn> Something wierd happened! I pulled out the USB cable and plugged it in again. Then the KDE-automount thingy asked if I wanted to mount it, and I did, and then this happened: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/paste/P1063.html
<tdn> unnutz, is the device dead?
<unnutz> tdn: hm. i don't know. i think it's still something wrong with drivers or something..
<tdn> unnutz, can I check the drive's health with smartmontools somehow?
<unnutz> tdn: may be you meant "ls" but not "ll"?
<tdn> unnutz, ll is alias for ls -l
<unnutz> ah :)
<tdn> I think it is a pretty common alias :)
<unnutz> may be :)
<naftilos76> i want to configure iptables through KMyFirewall but...in KMyFirewall, i have to go to a menu and select <install firewall> correct??????
<jack_spratt> i booted to recovery mode, but no commands work, usually returning"the command could not be located because 'usr/bin' is not included in the path" etc
<jack_spratt> wtf?
<jack_spratt> whats the point of booting into a cli if it cant do anything
<GuiBlanco> I figure it out what was my issue... /var/www is another disk partition and kubuntu cannot recognize it correctly during update or install
<GuiBlanco> then it cannot install if it's not part of the system
<SlimeyPete> jack_spratt: that's odd, I don't see that when I use recovery mode.
<SlimeyPete> jack_spratt: you can set the path manually, of course
<jack_spratt> just my lucky day i guess
<jack_spratt> i cant use less, dpkg, or even sudo
<jack_spratt> ok that would fix this? how do i set it?
<SlimeyPete> jack_spratt: export PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<SlimeyPete> "
<SlimeyPete> that'll give you the standard Ubuntu PATH.
<jack_spratt> thats great, thanks
<jack_spratt> thank you :)
<zizzfizzix> how to run kdm on startup?
<tdn> Can I use smartctl on a harddisk that is connected via USB?
<zizzfizzix> nor gdm nor kdm are starting
<zizzfizzix> i must do it by hand
<tdn> If I try to use smartctl -a /dev/sdb I get this error: >> Terminate command early due to bad response to IEC mode page
<naftilos76> anybody having installed KMyFirewall? has iptables got to be installed as well?
<jussi01> naftilos76: iptables is installed by defaul
<jussi01> t
<naftilos76> i know that!
<naftilos76> do i have to uninstall it when installing KMyFirewall?
<naftilos76> i guess no, right?
<tdn> naftilos76, you can see the dependencies of a package by issuing apt-cache show <package>. Do that and check if iptables is needed.
<jussi01> naftilos76: is there a particular reason you want Kmyfirewall and not the recomended guarddog?
<tdn> naftilos76, isn't kmyfirewall a front end to iptables?
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, it is
<tdn> Then I guess that it does not make much sense to use it without iptables.
<trallabille> halló!
<trallabille> Van itt valaki?
<tdn> trallabille, English please.
<SlimeyPete> trallabille: where are you from?
<naftilos76> exctly....kmyfirewall is a gui for iptables...
<jussi01> !hu | trallabille
<ubotu> trallabille: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<trallabille> from hungary
<tdn> naftilos76, then why would you want to use it without iptables? How does that make sense?
<tdn> !da
<ubotu> For at få support til Ubuntu på Dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<jack_spratt> is there anyway to boot using vesa by specifying it in grub?
<naftilos76> pls forget that - assume that iptables is installed along with Kmyfirewall - the problem is that when i am running kmyfirewall....
<naftilos76> ....somewhere in the menus there is a selection: <install firewall>
<naftilos76> when i press that
<naftilos76> the errors start...
<naftilos76> first seems to be kdesu
<naftilos76> it says that kdesu was called with a -t opton which does not exist!
<naftilos76> and the proccess stops there
<ahmos> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<jack_spratt> does kubuntu run well on 256 ram?
<Dr_willis_> i wonder what firewall its actaully installing. :)
<Dr_willis_> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Dr_willis_> jack_spratt,  it can run. :) It will be using swap a lot. I would suggest tracking down at least 512mb. Or use a lighter desktop
<jack_spratt> you mean not kde
<Dr_willis_> jack_spratt,  correct. kde proberly will run ok. But may be a bit slow at times.
<jack_spratt> on first boot the cursor has a delay of 5s at the moment :(
<naftilos76> for crying out loud! guys...i want to use kmyfirewall - can anybody help me? with the kdesu -t option problem?
<Dr_willis_> Kde preloads a lot of stuff.
<jack_spratt> i see
<Dr_willis_> !info kmyfirewall
<ubotu> kmyfirewall (source: kmyfirewall): iptables based firewall configuration tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 1256 kB, installed size 4124 kB
<Dr_willis_> naftilos76,  sudo apt-get install kmyfirewall
<Dr_willis_> or was tyhe issue with using the program?
<naftilos76> iptables & kmyfirewall are both well installed.....
<zizzfizzix> hey guys do you know what to do if i want kdm running at startup?
<Dr_willis_> kdesu kmyfirewall   to run it perhaps?
<Pici> zizzfizzix: instead of gdm?
<Dr_willis_> zizzfizzix,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm  and tell it to use kdm  for the login manager.
<Pici> or just listen to Dr_willis_ :p
<jack_spratt> is the first boot of kubuntu particularly slow or something, because the livecd was a lot faster than this
<naftilos76> when i run kmyfirewall....right bottom corner says: <firewall not installed>
<naftilos76> so i choose through menus: <install firewall>
<zizzfizzix> thank you Dr_willis_
<Dr_willis_> Theres no default firewall rulew. So that sort of makes sence. :)
<Dr_willis_> ive never used kmyfirewall, perhaps a check of its homepage may have a tutorial.
<SlimeyPete> jack_spratt: it'll be particularly slow if you hae no dhcp server or no network cable
<naftilos76> thk guys....i ll sea what i can do.....
<Dr_willis_> http://www.kmyfirewall.org/kmf_doc/index.html
<jack_spratt> SlimeyPete: so if no internet connection the super slow? i have wireless dongle attached but not configured=not working
<jack_spratt> SlimeyPete: is adept running in the background or something causing all this slowdown? that would explain it. on other distros synaptic runs like treacle on thismachine
<SlimeyPete> jack_spratt: I don't think it is, no, but networkmanager will be trying to connect.
<SlimeyPete> It's too dumb to realise you have no cabl.
<SlimeyPete> *cable
<SlimeyPete> so it'll just sit there for ages.
<jack_spratt> SlimeyPete: i see that makes sense. btw what the best way to set up a dongle with ndis wrapper - cli or system settings or what? its a wg111v2 that can be temperamental
<SlimeyPete> jack_spratt: not sure, sorry - my wifi is inbuilt and has Linux drivers available.
<SlimeyPete> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jack_spratt> k thanks
<SlimeyPete> jack_spratt: personally I always disable networkmanager and use the old /etc/network/interfaces method, but that's a pain if you want to switch between different wired and/or wireless networks on a regular basis.
<jack_spratt> hmm, whats the /etc/network... method that you mention - editing text files directly? i need to setup ndiswrapper at some stage,
<SlimeyPete> jack_spratt: yeah, editing text files. It's the old-fashioned method - if you google for "linux network interface" or similar you'll probably find a howto
<SlimeyPete> that said, it's best to persevere with networkmanager unless it really annoys you (like it does me)
<jack_spratt> lol, ok, im use to using all the mandriva tools and configuring ndiswrapper in cli
<shaffy> does anyone know how to remove or change the blue wavy background that shows up on kubuntu logging in?
<epimeth> the one time I tried to configure /etc/network/interfaces for a wireless network I failed abysmally... but all my wired boxes do things that way... no need to log in to be connected :-)
<epimeth> shaffy: edit /etc/kde3/kdm/backgroundrc
<shaffy> epimeth: thanks :)
<epimeth> nw
<thanasi> !paste > me
<jack_spratt> i dont know whats causing it, but kubuntu is constantly writing to HDD, and going slow as hell. 100% of the time the hdd light is on  and i can hear it accessing
<jack_spratt> ksysguard claims kde is using 1gb of ram!!!!
<jack_spratt> on a 256ram machine with 1gb swap
<rofl> which process is it
<jack_spratt> just said kde i think, im restarting now to see if that helps
<orlandoj> hi all, how can i install the Acrobat Connect Add-in on firefox ?
<jack_spratt> the k menu took more than a minute to load
<rofl> jack_spratt: use ps aux to see which process takes the cpu time
<mitchell> #Kubuntu-it
<dscorbin> For some reason, none of my KDE windows are resizable.  Any ideas?
<dscorbin> (Xchat is)
<aky> hi; can anybody, please, give me a link to a good and technical comparison between qt and gtk? i want to start developement of a application and i'm trying to figure out what gui toolkit to use for it, so i need a reference to some "thoughts" about the two of them (without wasting years to experiment both to conclude what others might already); please, give me a hint! thanks
<alesan> aky: well
<alesan> in my opinion it's easy
<rofl> aky: just try them both, ie with lazarus
<rofl> aky: gtk looks like win3.1
<rofl> aky: and lacks a lot of components like a treeview
<alesan> aky: gtk is a old-style C toolkit, in my opinion very "confusing" to use
<alesan> documentation is so-so...
<aky> rofl: i can't afford to waste and inves time in both; that's why i want to view what others already sum of from both of the toolkits
<alesan> on the other hand 1) Qt's doc are extremely good, and again, I say they are very, very good
<rofl> aky: install gfontview that uses gtk+ and look at it... it looks 10 years old
<alesan> then it's a more modern C++ thing, and while I do not like C++ very much when compared to other, more modern languages, it's much better than C when you have to dela with graphics
<aky> thank you guys; but.. do you happen to know some good/tech articles on those [toolkits]? i really meant TECH comparison, not what google gives me: some very TUNED opinions
<alesan> In particular Qt4 has a lot of model-view paradigm based classes that let you write code in an extremely interesting way
<rofl> aky: i came to the conclusion when using a crossplatform guikit, the choice is either wxwidgets or qt
<alesan> aky: forget comparisons, read the docs of both
<aky> rofl: and you used to use gtk/gtk+ too?
<rofl> aky: yes, with glade. it was a pain in the ass
<alesan> am I banned? it seems I cannot speak
<rofl> alesan: i read you
<aky> alesan: i always search the good and the bad things for choices i have to make
<alesan> aky: if you're a C type of guy and hate OO and C++, then go with gtk of course
<rofl> aky: the online downside of qt is the license
<alesan> but, using C for writing graphical apps in 2008 is *anachronistic* let's try to get modern
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
<aky> so qt (and gtk) must have, both, goods and bads too; that's why i'd like to see the sum of those [bads and goods]
<alesan> rofl: GPL? what's wrong? because gtk is LGPL maybe?
<alesan> Qt is very slow to compile, compared to gtk
<aky> rofl: i heard trolltech (before nokia bought them) released qt on all platforms with gpl license too
<rofl> alesan: you need commercial license when you make somethin commercial
<alesan> I am talking about compilation, not execution though
<alesan> rofl: can you use gtk for a commercial program?
<alesan> s/commercial/proprietary
<rofl> alesan: thats a good question ;)
<aky> alesan: that's an interesting aspect too
<alesan> if gtk is GPL then, no
<alesan> if it is LGPL, yes, but I am not sure what is the license
<jussi01> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<alesan> aky: the fact is, in my opinion, better to take less time to develop a *robust* app (and not a quick and dirty one that works 'most of the times')
<alesan> than having a fast compilation. Now we have dual core and quad core CPUs ;)
<rofl> alesan: what modern language would you use, when u speak about anachronisitc
<alesan> rofl: anachronistic is, in my opinion "not object oriented" (talking about graphics)
<snarkster> good morning
<aky> alesan: so you're telling me to chose qt
<aky> snarkster: hi
<alesan> aky: I tried gtk in the past (GPSdrive) but...
<jussi01> Please confine your questions to Kubuntu support, or take the discussion elswhere. Thanks :)
<alesan> you know, a huge file with a main many thousands lines long ;)
<snarkster> Im wondering why I se / and then the uui number for my drive in kdisjfree?
<alesan> that is not what I consider a good way to program
<snarkster> sorry just woke up
<aky> jussi01: maybe you can help me providing an in-depth tech discussion on qt/gtk; i just wanna read about pros and cons of both; thanks :)
<snarkster> Im trying to figure out why in kdiskfree I / and /home with all their respective information and then see the uui for both them with no onformation
<BluesKaj> aky, you guys want to talk coding etc , perhaps a room where discussing Linux chops would be more suitable for you.
<rofl> ~.^
<aky> BluesKaj: yes; i hoped someone cand give me a link to something good; i don't wanna disturb anybody
<rofl> rather have nothing say nothing
<rofl> nobody i mean
<rofl> :)
<kasta_1399> ej kann man ins game investieren
<rofl> was
<snarkster> thats not very nice
<jussi01> !de | kasta_1399
<ubotu> kasta_1399: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kasta_1399> inwestierwn
<BluesKaj> aky,I'm sure there are rooms where C, C++ , GTK and QT discussion is encouraged ,and surely they can't be too hard for you to find
<alesan> BluesKaj: I am sure any of those channels are very oriented by default
<alesan> anyway
<RurouniJones> Ah, topic answered my question....so, how does one rollback from the FUBAR'd flash install which has just delayed my zero punctuation enjoyment? :)
<alesan> thank you, now I go to bed because I have fever
 * BluesKaj takes off the "heavy" hat and sips on coffee
<snarkster> Im trying to figure out why in kdiskfree I see / and /home with all their respective information and then see the uui for both them with no information
<jack-spratt> k so my lattop is still running v v v v slowly, still waiting for ksysguard to load up after i clicked for it 4 minutes agi
<jack-spratt> o
<jack-spratt> HDD is in use the whole time
<jack-spratt> all the time without fail. i can think what the hell it can be writing, the swap perhaps, but what on earth could legitimately need all that memory??
<BluesKaj> jack-spratt, try htop, it may tell you something about memory usage etc
<jack-spratt> ok
<jack-spratt> this is bizarre - it was alot faster on the livecd, even the last time i booted up didnt take this long
<jack-spratt> ill have to wait for the terminal to load..........
<BluesKaj> jack-spratt, what CPU and how much RAM on the lappy ?
<aky> is there any gui app for kde [on kubuntu] which "knows" to search for bluetooth devices and initiate pairing with them?
<jack-spratt> still waiting for k menu to load......
<BluesKaj> aky, kbluetooth
<aky> BluesKaj: i can't figure out how to tell kbluetooth to pair with a device
<BluesKaj> aky, just add it to autostart
<aky> in "paired/trusted" devices (from configuration) it doesn't let me add new pairings
<BluesKaj> !bluetooth | aky
<ubotu> aky: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<aky> BluesKaj: it does start automatically
<aky> ubotu: no option(s) to add new pairings
<BluesKaj> ubotu, is a botscript
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a botscript - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> :)
<Pici> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<aky> except if there is a HID (i have a bt mouse and i use configuration/input_devices option)
<jack-spratt> BluesKaj: intel 2.4ghz, 256 crappy ram
<aky> BluesKaj: any ideea?
<snarkster> jack-spratt: restart with the live cd in the drive then open konsole and fsck /dev/sda1 -y
<jack-spratt> BluesKaj: i tried upgrading the ram several times but dell have made it nigh impossible with only about 4 stick in the world being compatible it seems. kingston, crucial, cosair, elixir - non are compatible with this demon machine
<jack-spratt> snarkster: ok what'll that do?
<snarkster> same thing as chkdsk in windows
<snarkster> but better
<BluesKaj> ahh jack-spratt , that's pretty "iffy" RAM ...you need more for KDE
<snarkster> this is true, but it should work
<snarkster> how big is your swap file?
<BluesKaj> jack-spratt, bummer :(
<khelll> i want an ftp client
<khelll> what is the best one?
<snarkster> kget. :)
<jack-spratt> BluesKaj: yes but other distros work fine - pclos 07/08 run as fast as my 3ghz 4gb ram machine!
<jack-spratt> BluesKaj: whats so special about the kde in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> konqueror FTP
<snarkster> jack-spratt: Good rule of thumb u have found is always make swap partition 1.5 times your ram
<jack-spratt> snarkster: yes thers plenty of swap, 1gb=4x the ram
<snarkster> jack-spratt: ah yes thats alot..
<jack-spratt> helle-fricken-lulljah
<snarkster> contact dell and find the ram you need to buy to upgrade.
<BluesKaj> err special , it's called kubuntu due to the use of the KDE desktop Environment as opposed to Gnome for Ubuntu
<jack-spratt> disk isnt being accessed any more - mouse has not lag, all it took was for kde to crash
<snarkster> bad install
<snarkster> could be video driver problem
<jack-spratt> snarkster: yeah and pay 6x the market value for it. i may have to do that but its a real pain in the a$$
<jack-spratt> snarkster: funny you should mention.........
<jack-spratt> kdesktop crashed, now it runs smooth as milk
<jack-spratt> hmm
<BluesKaj> Xfce might be a better desktop for your setup, jack-spratt
<jack-spratt> BluesKaj: ok, but im not given up on kubuntu yet
<jack-spratt> is there a way to quickly crash kde? like a shortcut because it would be a godsend to be able to do that in future
<jack-spratt> the option to choose the amount of vram is greyed out in settings - why and how can i set it
<BluesKaj> jack-spratt, I ran dapper & kde on an old 233mhz/128Mb RAM , it was a bit slow but it worked
<BluesKaj> kubuntu is ubuntu with KDE
<aky> BluesKaj: is there any way to initiate bluetooth pairing from kubuntu's gui (kde)? i can only initiate the pairing from a phone to my laptop [with kubuntu] - first typed the pin on my phone and the kubuntu asked the pin; however.. i want to do it from the gui and initiate the pairing from the laptop - first search the device from the laptop, enter a pin and then confirm the pin on the device; is this possible? how? i can't find the option in the guy to do that;
<aky> thanks
<BluesKaj> aky, dunno much about bluetooth  and phones , sorry :(
<jussi01> !portables | aky maybe something here helps?
<ubotu> aky maybe something here helps?: Guides for smartphones and portable devices can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/
<m-lund> Anyone else having problems with the new flash-update in Kubuntu?
<jussi01> m-lund: Ive seen a few reports
<BluesKaj> !flash | m-lund
<ubotu> m-lund: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<aky> BluesKaj: thaks anyway; this feature should be in the gui, and not only for phones; from what i can see.. the only bluetooth devices which may start pairing with from kubuntu's gui are HID (mice/keybords)
<ml-db> m-lund: whats wrong with it?
<jussi01> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If that is the case for your mirror, please wait a couple of hours.
<ml-db> ah, ok.
<ml-db> works fine here, except for that i cant go to fullscreen anymore.
<jussi01> !bluetooth | aky
<ubotu> aky: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<m-lund> ml-db: I have been able to install it. But it doesn't work in konqueror.
<m-lund> ml-db: Works fine in firefox though
<aky> jussi01, ubotu: my bluetooth is working just fine; i wanted to find a way to start pairing from kubuntu's gui (kde), not from the device that actually is to be paired with
<jussi01> !bot | aky
<ubotu> aky: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<BluesKaj> m-lund, yes that's a common problem in gutsy .. it's regreatable that konqueror is so affected by that flsah problem. It made me start using FF again .
<llutz> aky: have you tried kbluetooth to pair?
<m-lund> BluesKaj: Tried it with Konqueror in 4.0.1 and it worked flawless.
<aky> llutz: yes; there is no option on kbluetooth to start searching and then pair with one device
<m-lund> BluesKaj: But I'd rather stick to 3.5.8 for some time. 4.0.1 is not yet ready for prime time.
<jussi01> Im having a few issues with some icons not appearing in the systray when im running compiz.  Anyone got a fix for this?
<BluesKaj> m-lund, agreed !
<aky> llutz: except from input devices
<llutz> aky: usually it searches at start and if you click on a device found, it asks for pairing
<BluesKaj> jussi01, what is the fix for konq/flash and what repository is needed for it ?
<jussi01> BluesKaj: it shoul be in -updates iirc
<aky> llutz: if i turn on the bluetooth on my phone (for example) what could i do to make kbluetooth start searching for the phone and then pair with it (specifying a pin from kbluetooth and then confirm it on the phone)?
<m-lund> BluesKaj: I think the issue jussi01 was referring to was the installation of the update package itself.
<m-lund> BluesKaj: It wasn't able to download the flashpackage and therefore failed rendering flash useless in both firefox and konqueror.
<jussi01> m-lund: BluesKaj yes thats orrect - Ive seen a few people complain that its still broken. not sure if there is an actual fix yet
<aky> llutz: that's what i can't find in kbluetooth! an option to start pairing from kbluetooth
<snarkster> aky: once bluetooth is started on the computer then intiat connection from the bluetooh device
<llutz> aky: enter "bluetooth:/" into addressbar and press enter
<jussi01> aky: you just click the device
<m-lund> BluesKaj: But after having removed and purged the flash and installed it again it installed without a problem.
<m-lund> BluesKaj: And works fine in firefox. But not in konqueror.
<jack-spratt> the option to choose the amount of vram is greyed out in settings - why and how can i set it
<snarkster> goto settings>configure konquror and click plugins
<aky> snarkster: bluetooth on my laptop was already on when i turned on the bluetooth on the device; llutz: i don't want the OBEX service; i just want to pair with the device to transfer some pictures between the laptop and the device (and some "devices" don't allow transfers unless they were paired before with the other device/laptop)
<m-lund> BluesKaj: You can see the error in details here:
<m-lund> BluesKaj: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/189875
<aky> so i need to pair first; for that reason i want to find an option on kbluetooth or any other gui app to start the pairing "process" from the laptop/kde
<snarkster> aky right for security reasons
<snarkster> does it have to be gui?
<aky> snarkster: yes; this laptop is my girlfriend's
<BluesKaj> yes, m-lund so we're back to square one waiting for a real fix ...some of the forums are blaming konq for not supporting Xmbed
<aky> and she doesn't have to know to handle console and commands
<aky> (nwither she wants to)
<aky> *neither
<snarkster> aky:http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/bluetooth-guide.xml
<astan> hm. would it be possible for me to make a gutsy install cd with a hardy kernel (2.6.24)..? i have a SATA RAID controller which is not supported on linux < 2.6.24.
<jack-spratt> OK guys, i restarted after kde crashed, and now that ive rebooted it is working beautifully FOR NOW, i just really reallu hope that the next time it boots it works too - no idea what the problem was - perhaps adept was install a load of updates in the background?
<jack-spratt> i never told it to or was notified, ive no idea what could cause such a terrible slowdown
<astan> is it even possible to use the hardy kernel packages with gutsy?
<astan> (or has anyone made any unofficial 2.6.24 kernel packages for gutsy?)
<snarkster> need to take the kids to school cause its freaking cold outside.. (sigh move to the desert to be warm and freeze to death) brb
 * snarkster is away: Gone away for now.
<jussi01> !away > not
<aky> snarkster: i already read that (i have gentoo too installed); i still can't find a decent gui app for kde to fulfill my need: initiate pairing from the kde app); i only found this kind of apps for gnome - BLUEMAN; but this is not in (k)ubuntu's repos and i don't wanna screw this install (i wanna stick with the package manager).. and this is a gtk/gnome app! what's its qt/kde counterpart?
<jussi01> aky: my workflow for conecting to the n95 is: turn on bluetooth for n95. open kbluetooth. click n95's icon. click obex file transfer, put in pin on phone, confirm on pc. navigate to where on phones file system files need to go. drag and drop. Isnt this what you are after?
<aky> jussi01: yes, i know; but it is OBEX! i just want to pair a device! then.. i might want to transfer files from the phone to the laptop (or vice-versa) but.. i need the pairing first!
<astan> anyone know how hard (if even possible) it would be to modify the alternate install cd in-place to replace the gutsy kernel on it with a hardy one?
<astan> i mean, modify the ISO in-place (by loopback mounting it).
<aky> jussi01: my phone will ignore all incoming transfers from the devices which it's not paired with
<jussi01> astan: it is possible, wait a moment, Ill dig up a link
<BluesKaj> astan, just run the Hardy install cd, why fool around with the kernels?
<SlimeyPete> astan: very difficult I imagine. The kernel has no stable interface so software which relies upon it tends to need to be recompiled
<jussi01> astan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<mdshaw89> has anyone else had wireless problems lately?
<aky> jussi01: so i need to start pairing from a kde app and input a pin in kde and then on the phone; after that i can use "send file" from the kbluetooth's "context menu" (from the "tray")
<BluesKaj> mdshaw89, describe "wireless problems lately"
<astan> jussi01: ah i just found that one. thanks a lot.
<astan> BluesKaj: hm. but i'm not interested in installing hardy, i want to install gutsy, but with 2.6.24 kernel (since my SATA controller needs it).
<mdshaw89> I have a T41 with Atheros chipset and a Dell Inspiron with a RT2500 PCMCIA card
<mdshaw89> both stopped working - radio turns on - sees APs - can't connect to anything
<aky> jussi01: please, take a look at http://blueman.tuxfamily.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=58&Itemid=66 ; this app has alot of features, including searching devices and pair with them; i need something to, at least, pair with other devices (from the gui/kde).. then i can live with "send file" from kbluetooth, if there are no more "features"
<SlimeyPete> mdshaw89: no problems here with my atheros, but then I haven't updated in a few days
<mdshaw89> I have tried encrypted and unecrypted - even switched to wicd
<astan> jussi01: it says nothing about switching out the kernel on the install cd though. hm.
<BluesKaj> astan, you sata controller doesn't work with 2.6.22 ? that's difficult to understand
<astan> BluesKaj: support was added in 2.6.24.
<astan> it's an Areca ARC-1200, and the support from Areca was merged in 2.6.24.
<astan> (the arcmsr driver).
<BluesKaj> astan, darn raid stuff ... it's a bloody pain ...running a server ?
<BluesKaj> astan, I understand the latest hardy is pretty stable ...why not try it ?
<astan> BluesKaj: yea i know. no not a server i just got this controller for my workstation for redundancy.
<astan> that's an idea though.
<BluesKaj> yeah astan , I've heard good reports from ppl about Hardy , just don't try KDE4 yet :)
<astan> the thing is, i installed freebsd since that was the only free *nix with support for this controller in their latest stable release. but now i'm having problems which i'm afraid are hardware related (something with the raid controller).
<astan> so i'd like to get some linux on it and confirm it's not a freebsd issue.
 * snarkster is away: Gone away for now.
<astan> of course i'll run KDE4 ;)
 * snarkster is back.
<snarkster> ok im back
<astan> when's hardy due btw?
<BluesKaj> april
<snarkster> march
<BluesKaj> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<ibou> is there a compiz-like soft for kde ?
<BluesKaj> !compiz | ibou
<ubotu> ibou: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<astan> okay.
<ibou> ok
<snarkster> ive installed kde 4 and if i make any changes to visuals it kills my card.  i have a very old mach64 card in my laptop
<snarkster> wow getting mach64 support aint easy
<snarkster> i thought they were going to start including that in the kernel builds
<Divilinux> hi all
<Demonho-br> hello.. im running kde and my us keyboard is not working right.. i want to use the..  deadkeys  i choosed the layout  u.s   and intl  or alt-intl   but dead keys is not working.. what can i do.. please someone save my life
<Demonho-br> =(
<Demonho-br> i have a notebook .. model is pc105
<Demonho-br> =\
<snarkster> pc105 doesnt help us much.. who makes it
<VampireKing> i got problem
<VampireKing> i want to make similar system to windows in linux
<VampireKing> like you can create workspace
<VampireKing> share folders and printer
<snarkster> good luck with that
<VampireKing> how to make that ?
<VampireKing> if one is kubunut and the other has ubuntu
<snarkster> are you saying you want to share a printer between two machines?
<VampireKing> yes
<snarkster> wth is the name of the kernel headers package
<SlimeyPete> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Demonho-br> well i always used this config.. pc105 (keyboard model)    layout u.s   variant intl     but the dead keys arent working
<Demonho-br> i also tried editing the xorg.
<snarkster> !kmilo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmilo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Demonho-br> is there another away i could try ?
<snarkster> kmilo may help
<SlimeyPete> snarkster: linux-headers-2.6.22-14
<SlimeyPete> or similar
<Demonho-br> i tried dpkg-reconfigure console-data  buttt  my keyboard is not working right
<Demonho-br> in windows xp it works fine if i chosse u.s international.. why i have this problem in kubuntu ? :(
<jussi01> !keyboard | Demonho-br
<ubotu> Demonho-br: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<Demonho-br> jussi01, i changed.. but the new layout is not working
<snarkster> because windows is not linux
<VampireKing> SlimeyPete: samba is to share between windows right ? But is something for linux share
<Demonho-br> will u say only me have this problem with keyboard ?
<Demonho-br> i dont think so. i did nothing wrong
<SlimeyPete> VampireKing: samba is for windows and linux. It will work windows->linux, linux->windows and linux->linux.
<snarkster> its not a matter of you doing anything wrong.
<VampireKing> k ty
<MadTony> dumb question #1 everytime I try to add a program with adept it goes through the motions, then comes up with an error saying there was an error downloading or the content would break a package... but it does this on about everything, even a bridge game.. any clues what I should check? it seems to download fine and see the net wonderfully otherwise..
<SlimeyPete> MadTony: do you update your package list first?
<Demonho-br> someone here use u.s keyaboard ?
<MadTony> yes it goes out scans for packages, and brings up the list
<MadTony> is there a specific way to refresh it
<Demonho-br> u.s keyboard in kde ... =\
<SlimeyPete> MadTony: click "fetch updates"
<snarkster> apt-get install kernel should install the latest kernel, but of course no metapackage so no kernel
<SlimeyPete> snarkster: linux-image
<MadTony> ok I've done that, it comes up with another list of packages, some installed some not
<Demonho-br> =\
<Demonho-br> does someone here use the u.s keyboard with dead keys in kde ?
<snarkster> ok well that doesnt make alot of sense for a new comer.. can some one make a metapackage called kernel?
<jussi01> !repeat | Demonho-br
<ubotu> Demonho-br: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<snarkster> SlimeyPete: thank you btw
<SlimeyPete> snarkster: no problem
<MadTony> none are upgradable, seems I'm on the latest updates
<SlimeyPete> snarkster: the naming style comes from Debian I think, and Debian use the HURD kernel as well as the Linux one so I guess from their point of view having a single "kernel" package makes no sense.
<snarkster> good point
<snarkster> when was 2.6.14.21 made?? will a driver froom 2006 work?
<snarkster> sorry 2.6.22.14.21 is what i meant
<SlimeyPete> it came out last year
<SlimeyPete> but there's no guarantee an older driver will work - it's best just to try it and see.
<SlimeyPete> if it'll compile against the kernel headers, it should work.
<snarkster> awesome
<damian> Where are Polish hackers :P?
<snarkster> in poland???
<SlimeyPete> I dunno, plenty of Poles here in the UK ;)
<damian> Kubuntu ROX :))
<jussi01> !pl | damian
<ubotu> damian: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<sayucyof> hello
<jussi01> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<astan> anyone know why k3b says it doesn't have permission to use my device, eventhough it's configured to use /dev/scd0, which i have write access to?
<astan> (and what's even more weird is that before bailing out, it manages to write _something_ to the cd, thereby destroying it :/)
<jussi01> astan: is something else using the device at the same time?
<astan> jussi01: don't think so.. lsof | grep scd says nothing..
<astan> (buring using kdesu k3b works).
<astan> *burning.
<Demonho-br> akh3n4t0n, hey son of the sun... help me :P
<astan> going to install hardy on the machine that gives me internet now, so i'll be gone for a while.
<Demonho-br> kubuntu is not a O.S for notebooks
<Demonho-br> =\
<akh3n4t0n> Demonho-br: wassup? :)
<Demonho-br> akh3n4t0n, is your keyboard u.s ? do u run kde ? and your dead keys are working ?
<Demonho-br> akh3n4t0n, =)
<snarkster> ttyl need to get drm working
<akh3n4t0n> Demonho-br: sorry, my keyboard layout is UK and "dead-keys" are working fine
<Demonho-br> akh3n4t0n, what is the difference between u.s and uk keyboard ?
<akh3n4t0n> Demonho-br: some symbol keys aren't in the same places
<Demonho-br> akh3n4t0n, hehe its funny, because u.s and uk speak the same language
<akh3n4t0n> Demonho-br: and yes, i'm running kde/kubuntu (last hardy)
<Demonho-br> akh3n4t0n, kde 4 ?
<akh3n4t0n> Demonho-br: nope; 3.5.8
<Demonho-br> akh3n4t0n, u are luck
<Demonho-br> lucky
<akh3n4t0n> Demonho-br: kde4 is kinda beta right now
<Demonho-br> yes.. i know
<Demonho-br> =\
<akh3n4t0n> kubuntu comes with the "old" stable 3.5.8
<Demonho-br> yep.. i use this one
<Demonho-br> but.. my keyboard is not working.. layout is ok
<Demonho-br> so..
<Demonho-br> do u know some way to make it working ?
<Demonho-br> like.. hmm force it to use u.s intl ?
<Demonho-br> arghhh too
<arrrghhh> do what now
<Demonho-br> i dont know
<Demonho-br> =\
<arrrghhh> hey i know this isn't directly pertaining to kubuntu, but does anyone know how to freakin get vlc to stream as a headless server?
<arrrghhh> yea didn't think so
<BluesKaj> headless  server?
<arrrghhh> ja, like i don't want a window to be shown on my computer
<arrrghhh> i just want the stream to always be ready to go
<BluesKaj> arrrghhh, you can stream to the net from your files ,if that's what you mean
<arrrghhh> well i have the streaming part setup.  and you can run vlc as a deamon with -d.
<BluesKaj> dunno , never done that
<arrrghhh> yea... seems like a lot haven't.  i figured it would be fairly popular, have a streaming server always ready to go?  at least i'd like to have a playlist loaded and the http interface running constantly, even if it's not streaming constantly.
<arrrghhh> and #videolan room is dead... not surprisingly
<jussi01> arrrghhh: man vlc any help maybe?
<brennabor> hallo@all
<brennabor> sry, is this the english-spoken community?
<jussi01> yes
<jussi01> brennabor: what language would you like?
<arrrghhh> jussi01: lol have you looked at that man file?  it's crap.  and their documentation makes me feel like a moron.
<brennabor> Ok, what are the minimal requirements of RAM for kubuntu?
<jussi01> brennabor: 256 at a _minimum_
<brennabor> Ok, I just try with 64mb on a medion notebook, and its very slow, so I will try again with 256
<Daisuke_Laptop> bear in mind that 256 isn't going to provide the desktop bling
<BluesKaj> arrrghhh, not everyone sees himself as a music provider :)
<arrrghhh> it's not for music, but that's ok
<arrrghhh> brennabor: i'd try xfce, although i think they say 192 is required...
<arrrghhh> or 128?  i don't remember.  i think it's 128 actually.  although the liveCD recommends 384 as i recall
<n1tro> anybody here using btnx ? the software to find mouse buttons
<Pici> !requirements-#xubuntu | brennabor
<ubotu> brennabor: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Xubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu
<brennabor> Ok, I'll take a look there
<arrrghhh> yea xfce is a lightweight gnome pretty much.  i install it on machines that aren't kde-friendly.
<brennabor> @uboto, the site says something about xubuntu, but I'm trying out kubuntu
<arrrghhh> brennabor: that's a bot...
<walmik> hello... can anybody pls me with configuring my nvidia driver... i have a compaq presario v6000 laptop ... amd 64... nvidia graphics card
<jpatrick> !bot | brennabor
<ubotu> brennabor: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<arrrghhh> walmik: use the restricted drivers manager
<brennabor> Ok ;)
<walmik> hi arrrghhh
<jpatrick> brennabor: best ask for Kubuntu support in #kubuntu
<walmik> i did that... i enabled the restricted drivers
<stdin> jpatrick: this is #kubuntu ;)
<walmik> but nothing has happened after that
<brennabor> @stdin: this is #kubuntu
<n1tro> i tought this is #windows :(
<DreadKnight> xD
<jpatrick> stdin: arg, too many channels ;)
<walmik> i can come later if everyone s busy
<arrrghhh> walmik: did you see the nvidia driver listed?
<walmik> yes i did its nvidia gls new
<Demonho-br> ´e C~ao
<Demonho-br> :(
<walmik> is that what u meant
<walmik> arrrghhh: nvidia gls new (i think)
<walmik> arrrghhh: downloaded it... before installing that i couldnt enable the restricted drivers
<arrrghhh> walmik: ok wait... go to k menu -> system settings -> advanced -> restricted drivers
<walmik> arrrghhh: i ll do that... i really appreciate this
<arrrghhh> i'm still here, just tell me what you see when you get there
<walmik> arrrghhh: inside the window there are 2 items ... one for the nvidia and other for broadcam
<walmik> the for nvidia says (latest cards)
<BluesKaj> walmik, you have to uninstall the proprietary driver before installing the default restricted driver , otherwise the proprietary one will remain the default
<arrrghhh> walmik: did you install the proprietary driver from nvidia's website?
<walmik> arrrghhh: no
<BluesKaj> good, makes it easier
<arrrghhh> walmik: ok, now does the nvidia driver say "enabled" and a green light by it or what?
<walmik> BluesKaj : i have a fresh kubuntu nstall with nothing nr
<walmik> new
<walmik> arrrghhh: yes it does
<arrrghhh> walmik: ok... so what's the problem?  it seems to be working then
<walmik> arrrghhh: i have a display of 800 x 600
<walmik> arrrghhh: i want to change this to 1280 x 800
<walmik> arrrghhh: when i did that from the hardware section
<walmik> arrrghhh: it screwed up the screen
<akh3n4t0n> walmik: shouldn't you edit xorg.conf?
<tdn> How can a device (partition) exist in fdisk -l but not in /dev? I am trying to mount a partition from an USB harddisk enclosure, but this is what happens: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/paste/P1062.html
<arrrghhh> no don't tell him to edit xorg.conf
<arrrghhh> walmik: ok, so go back to system settings.  go to monitor & display.
<BluesKaj> walmik, sometimes installing an updated monitor driver (if applicable) will help with resolution
<sayucyof> hello
<sayucyof> I have a question.
<walmik> arrrghhh: ok
<sayucyof> The theme of kubuntu is not revokable.
<sayucyof> It doesn't go well though kcontrol was used.
<arrrghhh> walmik: screen size, can you change it or is the max 800x600?
<walmik> arrrghhh: i m in monitors and display
<walmik> arrrghhh: max is 800
<obituary> hi
<obituary> i habe kubuntu
<obituary> and my wireless doesnt work
<obituary> what i have to do
<sayucyof> ;)
<brennabor> Ok, my notebook doesn't recognize the 256ram - has anybody tried an installation with 96mb?
<akh3n4t0n> obituary: what wlan card/chip do you have?
<BluesKaj> !wireless | obituary
<obituary> wait a minute
<ubotu> obituary: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<walmik> arrrghhh: max is 800
<arrrghhh> hrm... and you're sure this montior can handle a higher resolution?
<arrrghhh> walmik: if that's the case, fire up a terminal and do a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<arrrghhh> and select the resolutions you want avaliable
<arrrghhh> brennabor: uhm we went over that...
<arrrghhh> walmik: did you try the dpkg-reconfigure command?
<walmik> arrrghhh: ok i ll do that, but wont that change the screen
<walmik> arrrghhh: to the black screen with all th command prompt kinda thng
<arrrghhh> walmik: uhm... alt-f2, konsole
<walmik> arrrghhh: if i go into the black screen ... i can t come out here again unless i restart
<arrrghhh> and put that command in... and it'll walk u thru the basic setup... it'll ask you screen resolutions, check all the ones that are compatible with your montior
<akh3n4t0n> walmik: or unless you restart x server
<arrrghhh> walmik: you don't have to exit your window manager, you can run a terminal within the window manager
<walmik> arrrghhh: i have opened the Konsole with the alt+f2 thing
<walmik> arrrghhh: will that run without exiting this chat room
<arrrghhh> walmik: so put the "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<walmik> arrrghhh ok
<akh3n4t0n> without the quotation marks, walmik
<arrrghhh> lol yea without the quotes
<arrrghhh> i guess i assumed you had a working knowledge of linux...
<walmik> arrrghhh: can i post the output here
<arrrghhh> please don't
<arrrghhh> use a pastebin if you have to
<walmik> akh3n4ton: i pasted without quotes
<walmik> arrrghhh: its just a single line that i think says overwriting possibly customized somthing ...
<arrrghhh> walmik: that's fine
<arrrghhh> it's overwriting xorg.conf, which it backs up for you
<walmik> arrrghhh: do i need to use the pastebin?
<arrrghhh> well generally pasting raw output in IRC is a no-no.
<walmik> arrrghhh: ok cool... i ll remember that... now do i go bk to monitor setting
<obituary>  	 Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter
<obituary> thats the card i have
<obituary> i have a problem
<obituary> i have a laptop
<walmik> arrrghhh: also is there me way i can get ur name directly in the chat without typing it everytime
<obituary> in wich i have windows and kubuntu
<obituary> i can connet to wireless i windows but not in kubuntu
<arrrghhh> walmik: tab autocompletes.  and restart either your window manager or the whole computer now.
<astan> hello. at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#head-26d824c59899f7a5692f83a8ffb1100498bd1ee1 it says that you should use the restricted drivers manager in system settings to install the restricted nvidia drivers.
<arrrghhh> astan: yes...
<astan> but on hardy i have no restricted drivers manager there.
<sayucyof> walmik: sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<arrrghhh> astan: we don't support hardy.
<arrrghhh> no body does... it's unstable.
<vallhalla81> hi all i am running a old laptop using kubuntu using 6.06 it has no ethernet cable but i have a modem that will run usb how can i get kubuntu to detect it?
<jussi01> astan: hardy support in #ubuntu+1
<arrrghhh> sayucyof: don't tell him to edit xorg.conf!
<SlimeyPete> astan: you have to install it. Kubuntu doesn't have it by default. apt-get install restricted-manager.
<astan> jussi01: ah right. sorry.
<astan> arrrghhh: okay.
<sayucyof> no no
<astan> SlimeyPete: i see.
<sayucyof> read only ;p
<sayucyof> okey
<astan> i can just install it on my own using aptitude, no problem.
<walmik> arrrghhh: wat do u mean when u saycomplete tabs
<sayucyof> walmik: vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sayucyof> no su
<SlimeyPete> walmik: type "ar" then press tab
<Sbucat> where is  packager  guy ?
<SlimeyPete> or "sl" and press tab
<SlimeyPete> :)
 * Pici has sl installed
<walmik> SlimeyPete: ahhh thanks
<arrrghhh> walmik: like in linux?  when you type in part of a name, hit tab, it autocompletes.  yes like that lol
<walmik> arrrghhh: cool... got it
<sayucyof> DefaultDepth 24
<SlimeyPete> walmik: it also works for program and file names in a terminal
<walmik> arrrghhh: now do i restart the system?
<sayucyof> then
<walmik> SlimeyPete: ok.. cool...
<sayucyof> Modes "1024x768"
<arrrghhh> walmik: ja.
<Alcapond> Hi - I just did my first Screen-Recording with KDE4. It seemed to have saved a file called kwin_video.cps - Now: how can I open and watch this file? Thx for help!
<walmik> arrrghhh: i assume ja means yes
<arrrghhh> it does
<walmik> arrrghhh: ok i ll restart now.... thanks in advance.. u too SlimeyPete
<SlimeyPete> no problem.
<arrrghhh> npo
<sayucyof> I have a question.
<sayucyof> The theme of kubuntu is not revokable.
<sayucyof> It doesn't go well though kcontrol was used.
<sayucyof> is kubuntu change  icon only? :p
<obituary> hi
<obituary>  Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter
<obituary> i have this card and i cant connet the wireless with kubuntu
<obituary> anybody please help me?
<arrrghhh> obituary: have you checked the restricted drivers manager?
<arrrghhh> and atheros cards should be detected automagically.  what happens when you right click on the network icon in your system tray?
<obituary> nothing
<obituary> it says that you have it
<obituary> but i cant connect
<obituary> the card is detected
<obituary> i tried to put the codes
<obituary> but it doesnt work
<obituary> and i have installed windows and kubuntu
<arrrghhh> hey wait
<obituary> when i tried to connect kubuntu, windows wireless goes downs
<arrrghhh> first off, quit using enter as puncuation.  second, that doesn't make any sense.  if you're in kubuntu, how can you also be in windows?
<sayucyof> hehe
<DiceyDays> I forgot how I started gnome-settings-daemon in kde4 on a previous install. Do I just create a file named named gnome-settings-daemon in autostart?
<obituary> i have windows and kubuntu in the same laptop
<obituary> i reset the computer and i can choose between those sistems
<arrrghhh> obituary: ok... so how are you in both at the same time then.
<ubuntu> arrrghhh: brother... something went wrong
<ubuntu> arrrghhh: i m walmik
<ubuntu> arrrghhhhh: i logged in with th live cd
<sayucyof> lol
<ubuntu> sayucyof: if that lol was meant 4 me then i totally understand
<arrrghhh> ubuntu: ok... what happened
<sayucyof> ubuntu: can you reinstall
<arrrghhh> don't make him reinstall
<arrrghhh> sheesh
<ubuntu> arrrghhh: its the same microcode error
<arrrghhh> same microcode error?  i don't remember a microcode error
<ubuntu> sayucyof: i ve installed 4 times already today!!!
<sayucyof> lol
<sayucyof> okay
<arrrghhh> 4 times?!?  wth...
<ubuntu> arrrghhh: i mean its an error i ve been getting since everytime i tried to do something
<arrrghhh> ubuntu: uhm... what's the error?
<sayucyof> ubuntu: you select f4 key?
<sigma_1234> what is the error?
<ubuntu> arrrghhh; error: microcode "bcm43xx_microcode.fw" not available or load failed
<ubuntu> sayucyof: no i did not
<sigma_1234> whats the correct way to search for a file in konqueror?
<sayucyof> ubuntu: did you choice f4 key?
<arrrghhh> ubuntu: that's an error related to your broadcomm wifi card i assume.
<ubuntu> sayucyof: only thru live cd
<llutz> ubuntu: you need the bcm43xx-fwcutter
<sayucyof> ubuntu: live cd boot time push f4
<ubuntu> arrrghhh: ah! the broadcam error wil get resolved if i turn it on? there is this small switch
<smeril> I have encrypted my 1 gb usm memory succesfully and i tested it it works but i would like to use pendrive linux on it how does that work can i have sp the pendrive is encrypted for other people ?
<smeril> usb
<ubuntu> sayucyof: will that get me back to 800 x 600
<sayucyof> ubuntu: then choice 1024x768 24
<ubuntu> I REALLY DONT WANT TO REINSTALL
<Pici> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ubuntu> ubotu: sorry man
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry man - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SlimeyPete> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<samuel16> The flash plugin install works again
<arrrghhh> ubuntu: ok... calm down.  does this error prevent you from booting?
<kalib> hi all
<ubuntu> arrrghhh: yes it does ... i mean it runs into the error and then kinda gets stuck there looping over it
<arrrghhh> ubuntu: ok... is your broadcomm wifi card "on"?
<hemanathan> hi anyone help me ya
<sayucyof> ubuntu: what are your notebook? :)
<ubuntu> arrrghhh: no
<arrrghhh> hrm
<SlimeyPete> !ask | hemanathan
<ubotu> hemanathan: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubuntu> sayucyof: its a compaq pressario v6000
<hemanathan> when i open adept manager i get an error message
<sayucyof> okay google now :)
<ubuntu> arrrghhh: shud i put it on n then try restart
<SlimeyPete> hemanathan: what message?
<arrrghhh> ubuntu: well i'm not sure.  i don't know why that error is preventing you from booting.
<Pentarex> hello guys is there any program like paint in kubuntu ?
<hemanathan> apt database could not be opened
<jussi01> !info tuxpaint
<SlimeyPete> tuxpaint?
<ubotu> tuxpaint (source: tuxpaint): A paint program for young children. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.17-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 149 kB, installed size 388 kB
<Pentarex> 10nx
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> use kolourpaint
<ubuntu> arrrghhh: ok np... i ll reinstall and get in here again
<SlimeyPete> !aptfix | hemanathan
<ubotu> hemanathan: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<hydrogen> its kde and everything
<SlimeyPete> ^^ try that
<hydrogen> !info kolourpaint
<ubotu> kolourpaint (source: kdegraphics): a simple paint program for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1049 kB, installed size 2360 kB
<arrrghhh> lol ok
<hemanathan> it says try running apt-setup again in terminal
<jussi01> hemanathan: so run apt-setup in terminal ;)
<smeril> anybody who knows?
<hemanathan> how to run a apt setup in terminal
<arrrghhh> hemanathan: do you know how to get to the terminal?
<hemanathan> that i know
<arrrghhh> hemanathan: so what's the problem
<hemanathan> i need a command to run apt-setup
<jussi01> hemanathan: apt-setup
<arrrghhh> i don't have an apt-setup...
<hemanathan> ubotu: how to run a apt-setup i terminal
<kalib> hemanathan, what's goin on?
<JoshOvki> hemanathan,  ubotu  is just a bot not a real person
<hemanathan> kalib: i need to install a apt-setup in terminal tell me the command
<orbitize> Hello! Newbie Q: My taskbar/system tray has vanished, and will not come back. I have tried the kicker-trick, but it doesnt help. Anything I could type in terminal to bring up the configuration menu perhaps? Thanks
<Pici> hemanathan: who/what is telling you to run apt-setup?
<arrrghhh> orbitize: i'd just do a ctrl-alt-backspace.
<orbitize> arrrghhh: Have tried, does not help
<orbitize> have also restarted several times
<arrrghhh> orbitize: and restarting the machine entirely doesn't either?
<JoshOvki> orbitize  so that part where you click the K  (equivilent of  Start) has gone too?
<orbitize> JoshOvki: Yes. And arrrghhh: Yes, restarted
<hemanathan> pici: when i open adept manager it says some error message and says to install apt-setup in terminal
<arrrghhh> orbitize: did you remove the panel entirely?  i've never heard of that.
<orbitize> arrrghhh: I had set the panel to autohide, but it doesnt appear again when I move my mouse down
<hemanathan> i get an error message as "The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem."
<hemanathan> anyone help me ya
<orbitize> I need to find the configuration menu by typing some command in the terminal, I reckon, so I can change it back again
<trappist> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<JoshOvki> orbitize on the left or right hand of the screen is than an arrow pointing to the side?
<arrrghhh> hemanathan: apt-get update didn't fix it
<orbitize> JoshOvki: No
<arrrghhh> orbitize: i'm sure it's in $HOME/.kde somewhere... but other than that i can't really help you.
<kalib> hemanathan, what you wanna do?
<obituary> i am not in both at the same time
<orbitize> arrrghhh: Any idea what I should be looking for?
<JoshOvki> orbitize: press alt + f1
<JoshOvki> anything happen?
<orbitize> YES!
<orbitize> JoshOvki: THank you! :)
 * JoshOvki bows
<orbitize> Brilliant, thanks a ton!!
<JoshOvki> no problem orbitze
<JoshOvki> now turn off auto hide :P
<orbitize> just did...hehe
<sayucyof> hehehe
<JoshOvki> :)
<arrrghhh> oh yea forgot about that.  der.
<arrrghhh> sometimes the best solutions are the simplest lol
<JoshOvki> it took me a while to remember the key press' i was using ctrl not alt
<amskate> yo
<JoshOvki> well i gotta head off, going up the pub for dinner
<JoshOvki> take care all
<hemanathan> i need to run apt-setup in terminal how shall i do this
<hemanathan> tell me the command to run apr-setup
<hemanathan> tell me the command to run apt-setup
<hemanathan> anyone help me ya
<llutz> !aptfix | hemanathan
<ubotu> hemanathan: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<hemanathan> i tried but it remains unresolved
<arrrghhh> hemanathan: sudo dpkg --configure -a doesn't fix it?
<hemanathan> arrrghhh: yes that too has not fixed
<arrrghhh> hemanathan: and what does "sudo apt-get update" do?
<hemanathan> arrrghhh: that also gives error message
<smeril> anybody who knows how to encrypt pendrive linux so other people cant open i have already encrypted my usb memory with succes but truecrypt forced me to remove everything on the drive
<smeril> i removed pendrive can i install it again when the drive is encrypted and start it like normal?
<sayucyof>  smeril: http://www.google.co.jp/search?hl=ja&q=how+to+encrypt+pendrive&btnG=Google+%E6%A4%9C%E74%A2&lr=
<smeril> or maybe send a link with info i have read all the basic i want to know how to use it with linux
<smeril> thanks
<sayucyof> np
<sayucyof> smeril:http://www.google.co.jp/search?hl=ja&q=how+to+encrypt+pendrive+linux&btnG=%E6%A4%9C%E74%A2&lr=
<sayucyof> for linux :)
<smeril> thanks
<iari> My laptop doesn't go into hibernation / Suspend mode. When I try switching to hibernate the screen goes black and there's a blinking '_' like DOS mode... I can't type or do anything except shutting down using the power button..
<sayucyof> shut down -h now ;p
<sayucyof> shutdown -h now ;p
<sayucyof> ctrl+alt+F1 :P
<Pentarex> hey what can u say about the game "second life"
<iari> sayucyof: Was it intended to me ?
<sayucyof> i rogged in 3min :)
<sayucyof> iari: yes:))
<iari> shutdown -h ??
<iari> it'll hibernate wouldn't it ?
<llutz>  -h = halt
<jpatrick> iari: pmi capabilities
<sayucyof> :p
<iari> What's pmi ?
<BluesKaj> Pentarex, uhmm second life = get a life ?  :)
<jpatrick> iari: and if that says hibernate: "pmi action hibernate"
<llutz> iari: hibernation/suspend is a very poor part of the linux-story
<jpatrick> !life | BluesKaj, Pentarex
<ubotu> BluesKaj, Pentarex: life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj> hehe :)
<arrrghhh> life... what?
<arrrghhh> oh yea second life... creepy.
<jpatrick> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<arrrghhh> i'm done.
<BluesKaj> c'mon jpatrick , lighten up ...it's not real busy in here :)
<iari> So what should I do? I want to be able to close the laptop lid and make it sleep until I open..
<sayucyof> you must make #kubuntu-second-life
<jpatrick> BluesKaj: yeah, but, ...whatever
<llutz> iari: study all of those million google-results given with "linux suspend" and hope that one of them will work with your laptop. i gave up some years ago :(
<jpatrick> llutz: tried what I've said above?
<iari> llutz: So what do you do? shutdown ?
<llutz> jpatrick: that and a lot of other tricks
<arrrghhh> suspend works alright on my laptop
<llutz> iari: shutdown/reboot
<sayucyof> lol
<llutz> iari: i got suspend working on a Samsung X20, but hibernating/resuming takes longer than reboot.  :(
<llutz> iari: maybe tuxonice (former suspend2) will improve the situation
<iari> llutz: So, every time I restart I'd have to reopen all apps...   What's tuxonice ?
<sayucyof> stop suspend :)
<sayucyof> bios setting :)
<sayucyof> goodnight all
<sayucyof> cya
<iari> What did sayucyof mean ?
<iari> Stop suspend ?
<llutz> iari: apps may be opened by sessionmanagement again. visit tuxonice.net  for more info
<iari> llutz: Ok, thanks for the help
<ibou> tryed to install compiz. i lost my windows borders although i installes emerald and executed emerald replace. Here is the konsole message after a compiz--replace : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55110/
<BluesKaj> !tuxonice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tuxonice - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> BluesKaj: Is that anything like Stars on Ice?
<BluesKaj> dunno anything about stars on ice , genii ;)
<arrrghhh> ok, you pipe output with | right?
<stdin> well, there's a reason | is called the "Pipe character"
<arrrghhh> well it's not working.
<stdin> "not working" means nothing, an example would help
 * genii hands out fresh coffees
<arrrghhh> i'm trying to get the vlc help stuff, and someone suggested running "vlc --longhelp --advanced --help-verbose" - but the output is so long i can't read it.  so i try to pipe it to a file - " | /home/user/Desktop/new.txt
<Pici> arrrghhh: vlc --longhelp --advanced --help-verbose > file OR vlc --longhelp --advanced --help-verbose | less
<arrrghhh> okie...
<arrrghhh> Pici: oh sweet, thanks!
<genii> arrrghhh: You use | to pipe to another process/command or > or >> to some file
<arrrghhh> i forgot... i see, thank you both.
<dr-raku> hi; is there any way to disable/control the "policy" which doesn't allow mounting/automounting the local drives/partition? (i'm running kubuntu hardy); thanks
<merike_> hello, anyone willing to help with CUPS?
<arrrghhh> dr-raku: we dont really 'support' hardy...
<arrrghhh> merike_: and i think there's a room for CUPS...
<dr-raku> kubuntu requests my password for mounting a local partition and, being the only user of this computer, i want to modify this behaviour - making the partition auto-mountable without a password request from kubuntu; can anybody, please, help?
<walmik> arrrghhh: hello
<arrrghhh> walmik: yes...
<walmik> arrrghhh: my 5th installation!
<dr-raku> arrrghhh: gutsy don't do the same? (i really can't remember as i used it some time ago)
<arrrghhh> dr-raku: as far as i know, it's all in system settings -> advanced -> disks & filesystems
<walmik> arrrghhh: do you think u can help me
<arrrghhh> well i'll try, i'm no expert.
<walmik> arrrghhh: to start with... i m updating then system... just in case that was a problem
<arrrghhh> ok...
<dr-raku> arrrghhh: the bad news is that that "applet" in kcontrol (and systemsettings) doesn't work right now :(
<arrrghhh> dr-raku: yea... which is why we don't support hardy lol.  why are you running hardy?  it's bleeding-edge right now.  like it'll draw blood from your system bleeding-edge.
<walmik> i wish i cud just get a basic 1280 x 800 resolutin...
<walmik> arrrghhh: do u think i must do it thru nvidia?
<dr-raku> arrrghhh: i run hardy because in the new kernel i have better support for my hardware
<arrrghhh> walmik: that dpkg-reconfigure should've done it.  you need to sort out all your other problems before you solve that problem.
<arrrghhh> dr-raku: what kernel do they use for hardy?
<dr-raku> 2.6.24-5
<dr-raku> arrrghhh:  2.6.24-5
<walmik> arrrghhh: can u pls give me that dpkg-reconfigure command again?
<trond_> hello
<trond_> any grub gurus around? ^
<ScorpKing> trond_: it depends ;)
<trond_> how to generate a new list in grub?
<arrrghhh> walmik: you really need to sort out your other issues with wifi first so you can reboot properly but... "sudo dpkg-reconfigure - phigh xserver-xorg"
<arrrghhh> trond_: you edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<trond_> bah..edit :P
<trond_> i wanna push a damn button!! ;)
<arrrghhh> uhm then use a mac or windows where you can't change any of that easily.
<ScorpKing> hehe
<walmik> arrrghhh: ok... thanks(i really appreciate ur help). i ll try by enabling the restricted driver for wi-fi as well in restricted drivers
<arrrghhh> okie good luck walmik
<trond_> yeah, but i have grub and now i cant get into my beloved windows :( lol
<nathan__> hi
<arrrghhh> trond_: when grub was installed, it usually asks "here are all the other OS's installed.  make sure they're all listed or it'll break them" or something to that effect.
<nathan__> Windows Disc Wont Boot What Can I Do?
<arrrghhh> nathan__: in english please.
<arrrghhh> oh
<ScorpKing> !grub | nathan__
<ubotu> nathan__: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<arrrghhh> uhm nathan__check your bios
<nathan__> i have it boots from cd with the kubuntu but not with xp disc
<nathan__> when i burnt it on a windows machine it said that it was bootable
<walmik> arrrghhh: just one last question... how to see if a certain package is installed
<arrrghhh> nathan__: so you have an official XP install disc?
<arrrghhh> walmik: adept can do that
<ibou> i plugged an external dd but i don't see it
<nathan__> I Made A Copy From Before
<nathan__> So Sort Of
<ScorpKing> nathan__: you have kubuntu installed?
<nathan__> yes
<walmik> arrrghhh: even things like make, gcc or python-gtk2
<nathan__> im using it now
<ibou> i plugged an external hd but i don't see it.How to open it ?
<ScorpKing> nathan__: read those links ubotu gave you
<nathan__> kk
<nathan__> thks
<nathan__> ibou with the external hd make sure it has been installed or ty a diffrent usb port ( if its usb)
<ibou> nathan__: how to make sure it has been installed ?
<nathan__> try a diffrent port and it should pick it up again
<nathan__> or find the device manager or simaler
<ibou> nathan__: i tryed and it doesn't work
<ScorpKing> ibou: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ will list all your disks afaik
<nathan__> try restarting your computer
<ibou> also tryed
<ScorpKing> ibou: once you know what disk it is you can mount it
<nathan__> well i cant help u i have only been using this for a few days
<alakhia> can anyone help me? I can't do: sudo apt-get install qt4-dev-tools
<alakhia> i get a message regarding unmet dependencies
<nathan__> how do i install flash player using the terminal
<nathan__> i have files
<ScorpKing> !flash | nathan__
<ubotu> nathan__: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<vbgunz> the latest update to flash player yesterday, broke flash in konuqeror... is there any way to fix it?
<ibou> ScorpKing: with your command only my sda disks are listed
<ScorpKing> ibou: usb disks show as sd?
<ScorpKing> ibou: do you have sdb1 or something?
<ibou> ScorpKing: only sda
<ScorpKing> ibou: ok. that won't be it. type mount and see if it is already mounted
<alakhia> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ibou> ScorpKing: it's not
<ScorpKing> ibou: unplug the disk and plug it back in. type dmesg | tail and look for any messages about the disk
<ibou> ScorpKing: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55117/
<ibou> there is a sdb here
<ScorpKing> ibou: you have a problem
<ibou> ScorpKing: yes ?
<ScorpKing> ibou: end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 0 means the disk is gone
<ibou> ScorpKing: you mean it is broken ?
<ScorpKing> ibou: yeah. same goes for the rest of those errors. it might be tha cable but i don't think so
<ScorpKing> the*
<ibou> ok
<alakhia> can anyone help with apt-get? I can't install a package because of unmet dependencies
<ibou> ScorpKing: thanks i will try to replug everything
<kocer> hi
<ScorpKing> ibou: you're welcome. just type dmesg | tail and it will tell you what's going on
<ScorpKing> alakhia: does it say what the dependencies are?
<alakhia> ScorpKing: qt4-dev-tools: Depends: libqt4-core (= 4.3.2-0ubuntu3) but 4.3.2-0ubuntu3.1 is to be installed
<ibou> ScorpKing: lol after replug everything it's working :D but i have this message : hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<alakhia> ScorpKing: I checked and I have 4.3.2-0ubuntu3.1 version
<ScorpKing> alakhia: try sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade first
<alakhia> ScorpKing: do I need to downgrade?
<ScorpKing> alakhia: i have it installed without problems
<kocer> how can i register?
<kaminix^> When could I expect to see the new Skype Beta in the Medibuntu repositories?
<alakhia> ScorpKing: ok, let me try ... thanks
<ScorpKing> !register > kocer
<ScorpKing> ibou: is there an entry for sdb? in /etc/fstab?
<arrrghhh> kaminix^: i don't know how many beta stuff makes it into the repos... usually only final, stable stuff does.
<alakhia> ScorpKing: this will take a while: 239 MBs need to be fetched
<arrrghhh> obviously medibuntu does their own thing, but that's a pretty good rule of thumb
<ScorpKing> alakhia: i think that will solve your problem
<ibou> ScorpKing: konqueror says my disk is sdf1
<kaminix^> arrrghhh: But the Skype thingie is always beta :p
<ScorpKing> ibou: ok sdf1 then
<kaminix^> arrrghhh: The current version too ^^
<ScorpKing> kaminix^: i think gimp is still beta
<kocer> !register >kocer
<ScorpKing> kocer: /msg nickserv register <password>
<arrrghhh> ScorpKing: gimp isn't beta... and neither is skype.
<tzd> jhutchins: your advice regarding moving a home folder 16 hours ago worked perfectly. Just wanted to thank you for the help :)
<arrrghhh> obviously there's beta versions... but there's stable versions as well.
<kocer> olease wow can i register
<ScorpKing> arrrghhh: ah i see it's been updated. it was beta for a while
<ibou> ScorpKing: there is sdb, c, d, e, f, f1 in/dev/fstab
<ScorpKing> ibou: what is the options for sdf1 ?
<kaminix^> arrrghhh: There is no sharp Skype 2 for Linux, and we're using a Skype 2 in Medibuntu
<arrrghhh> kaminix^: skype 2 is beta.  skype 1.4 is stable.
<kaminix^> arrrghhh: Version: 2.0.0.27-0medibuntu1
<kaminix^> Happy?
<arrrghhh> kaminix^: no... it's still beta.
<kaminix^> Yes, it is Beta.
<kaminix^> That's what I've been saying.
<arrrghhh> uhm... so what's the problem.
<kaminix^> but I want the new Beta :p
<ScorpKing> skype is beta - help --> about
<arrrghhh> so compile it yourself! sheesh.
<kaminix^> arrrghhh: You actually dload debs, so it's even simpler than that. But anyway, was wondering when it'd come to the repos.
<arrrghhh> there you go.
<arrrghhh> i don't think this is really the right room to ask that question in...
<lontra> hrm ... gmail emails aren't getting sent to kmail anymore
<kaminix^> Why not arrrghhh?
<arrrghhh> do you notice what room you're in kaminix^?
<kaminix^> Yes, kubuntu.
<hdevalence-> how would I find what type of processor I have ? eg prescott, northwood, etc
<arrrghhh> this is NOT a skype OR medibuntu room... so...
<ScorpKing> lontra: i think it's been like that for a while now
<kaminix^> And this is about the medibuntu repository, which is made for *buntu
<arrrghhh> hdevalence-: kinfocenter
<arrrghhh> i'm sure there's a cli way, but i don't know it.
<lontra> ScorpKing: just happened for since last night
<ibou> ScorpKing: sorry i made a confusion : there is sdb, c, d, e, f, f1 /dev but not in /etc/fstab
<kaminix^> lontra: I got mails from my gmail accounts into KMail today, why? :s
<lontra> kaminix^: not sure it's not working here
<ibou> ScorpKing: in /etc/fstab there is only my sda disks
<ScorpKing> lontra: then it should come right soon. gmail does go down every now and then
<lontra> was working fine yesterday ... today nope
<lontra> well i haven't been pulling in emails for like 24 hours now
<ScorpKing> ibou: try to mount it manually then
<kaminix^> My last mail was from: 15:10 today, it's 20:03 now. (CET)
<kaminix^> 5 hours ago then.
<WeedGrinch> I was looking at how to install WoW, (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft) and it said i need to mount the DVD, (because it hides installer.exe, but when i try to mount it, it tells me it is already mounted, any suggestions?
<hdevalence-> arrrghhh: I can't figure out which one it is. It says "celeron(pentium III)" por whatever, but not the actual type
<ibou> ScorpKing: ok i'ill do that but why doesn't it mount automatically ?
<ScorpKing> ibou: what filesystem is your disk and where do you want to mount it?
<ScorpKing> ibou: no idea. must be a problem with udev or something
<arrrghhh> hdevalence-: well that's all the information the OS has bout it most likely.
<ScorpKing> heh
<ScorpKing> WeedGrinch: you have the disk or .iso?
<kocer> is there anyone from france?
<ScorpKing> !fr > kocer
<WeedGrinch> I have a disk
<ibou> ScorpKing: my file system is ntfs (:s) and i want too have it between my other disks in /media
<smeril> how can i change theme in kubuntu? i checked on google but it looked different from my system
<ScorpKing> WeedGrinch: type mount to see where it's mounted
<ScorpKing> !ntfs-3g > ibou
<WeedGrinch> /dev/scd0 on /media/cdrom0 type udf (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=jake)
<ScorpKing> !theme > smeril
<WeedGrinch> That what im supposed to paste?
<ibou> ScorpKing: thanks but i already have those drivers
<smeril> event nor found
<ScorpKing> WeedGrinch: it's mounted in /media/cdrom0 then. look for the files there
<ubuntu> hi, i'm installing kubuntu. what type of filesystem do you recommend to use as root?
<Pici> ubuntu: ext3 or ext2
<ScorpKing> ibou: ok. sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/sdf1 /media/<dir>
<WeedGrinch> ScorpKing: I know, but the CD hides "Installer.exe" so i have to do a diff command, to mount it, and unhide all the files
<ubuntu> Pici: thax
<ubuntu> thx*
<WeedGrinch> sudo mount -t iso9660 -o ro,unhide /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0/
<ScorpKing> WeedGrinch: sudo umount /dev/scd0 then and remount it
<WeedGrinch> ok tyvm
<ScorpKing> np
<knubbe> using kde4, how do i get this little thing in my system tray so i can see how much battery i have left?
<WeedGrinch> Yes! it worked!
<WeedGrinch> Thanks a lot man :D
<ScorpKing> :) great
<WeedGrinch>  ./afk
<ibou> WeedGrinch: how about a : sudo mount /dev/sdf1 /media/<dir>
<ibou> oops
<remi_> salut
<ibou> i meant ScorpKing
<smeril> in what menu van i find theme
<ScorpKing> ibou: no
<WeedGrinch> ibou: I got it with scorps way, thanks tho
<remi_> someone speak french ?
<ScorpKing> !fr | remi
<ubotu> remi: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<WeedGrinch> !fr
<WeedGrinch> beat me
<remi_> thx
<ibou> a +
<remi_> but there is nobody !
<ScorpKing> ibou: if you don't add -t ntfs-3g -o uid=1000,gid=1000 you won't be able to write to that disk
<remi_> they sleep ...
<remi_> so i stay heure :d
<remi_> here *
<remi_> i installed armagedon advenced
<kaminix> lontra: Just got another GMail mail, so the service seem to be running fine. :)
<remi_> but when y clic it nothing happen
<smeril> anybody who knows
<ibou> ScorpKing: i just tryed to rename or delete or add some directorys with this command :sudo mount /dev/sdf1 /media/<dir>   and it works
<lontra> kaminix: strange
<remi_> im lost who to run this game ?
<alakhia> ScorpKing: finished upgrading and still cannot install qt4-dev-tools
<remi_> how*
<ScorpKing> ibou: you have to create a directory first with sudo mkdir /media/<somedirectory>
<kaminix> lontra: Try checking your settings, maybe you've accidently changed something. Upuntil recently I could send mails just fine using Kmail, then I somehow changed the settings by mistake and had to fix them. :p
<ibou> ScorpKing: yes
<ScorpKing> alakhia: same error?
<alakhia> ScorpKing: yup ... it is needing a specific version that is older than what I have installed
<ScorpKing> ibou: then mount it to /media/the_directory_that_you_made
<smeril> please help
<ibou> ScorpKing: yes that's what i did
<ScorpKing> ibou: great
<ibou> ScorpKing: and i just uses sudo mount /dev/sdf1 /media/<dir>   command
<ScorpKing> alakhia: try installing qt4-dev-tools
<mattik> hello, could you say me how can i change al settings in kde4? I need sudo rights by some way. is it possible by grapg
<dorkface> HI all.  I have a problem with vpnc where if I have a live ssh session and I connect to a vpn using vpnc, the ssh session freezes, and I loose my connectivity.  Which would be the best log to look at to see what is happening?
<ibou> ScorpKing:  i'll see the man to understand your command with -t -o etc
<ScorpKing> ibou: it will work but can you write to the disk?
<mattik> graphical way
<ibou> ScorpKing: yes
<Pollywog> is there a way to set my default browser as Firefox?  Konqueror fails with many sites
<alakhia> ScorpKing: yes, that is what i'm trying to do
<ScorpKing> ibou: hehe. ok then. glad it's working
<ibou> ScorpKing: anyway you were very helpful thanks a lot
<ScorpKing> alakhia: does apt give you the option to downgrade?
<remi_> i have a problem with my fps frame rate how to up ?
<ScorpKing> ibou: no problem
<alakhia> ScorpKing: nope, tells me that a bug report should be filed and gives error "Broken packages"
<alakhia> ScorpKing: I tried doing apt-get -f install but that didn't help
<ScorpKing> alakhia: :( remove the broken packages with sudo dpkg --configure -a
<knubbe> does kde 3.2+ themes work in kde4?
<alakhia> ScorpKing: doesn't help
<dorkface> I saw someone read the contents of a file in realtime using cat, but I don't remember the flags he used.  Anyone know what it might be?
<ScorpKing> alakhia: still broken packages? if yes try sudo aptitude install somecrapsdfg
<ScorpKing> dorkface: cat filename maybe?
<Pollywog> nm I used update-alternatives
<alakhia> ScorpKing: got a whole bunch of messages about building dep tree, but apt-get install still fails
<alakhia> maybe I can do this by bypassing apt-get and using dpkg directly?
<ScorpKing> alakhia: weird. try enabeling all the repos and see what happens. also try a different mirror
<smeril> Click System → Preferences → Theme. dosent work for me because i dont have preferences in system
<ScorpKing> alakhia: apt will remove it again if you install it with dpkg i think
<knubbe> is kde4 slower than kde3?
<venik> My USB hard drive keeps disappearing... I installed kde4 (BIG mistake), and now that I have returned to normal kde I cannot see the USB drive!
<snarkster> does anyone know the name of that program that will show you on the globe where a trcert is going?
<venik> In addition (related?) when I boot, I have to start kdm by hand.  It claims taht there is no image to restart from
<hi__> hi, i have an external usb hard disk drive, which is sometimes called sda, sdb... how to make the drive have always the same same to mount it at the same place everytime? thank you very much
<Pici> !uuid | hi__
<ZKAT8IT> hey, im trying to install kubuntu 7.10 64bit on my laptop and when it loads the kernel and stuff i just get a blank screen after that and the dvd stops spinning and the harddrive stops being accessed
<ubotu> hi__: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<venik> I did that, but there seems to be no sign of the large USB external drive I am using
<venik> maybe someone can tell me why I have to start kdm by hand.. ?
<venik> it might be related...
<ScorpKing> venik: look in the logs
<venik> can you be a little more vague?
<venik> which logs?  How do I look in the logs?
<jireh> #kibuntues
<venik> in the user log I found: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.nis_servers
<arcticpenguin380> why dosent Kmail display in the kmenu
<venik> I am running kubuntu 7.1
<Weed_Grinch> I don't know what I did, to my knowledge, nothing, but last time i Rebooted, my speakers stopped working.  Any suggestions?
<tmalloy> arcticpenguin380: kmail is rolled up into kontact under the office menu.
<arcticpenguin380> thanks
<alakhia> can I open uif files in kubuntu?
<hi__> i have an mp3 player, when plugged (usb) the uuid given by blkid is: /dev/sdc1: SEC_TYPE="msdos" UUID="0000-0000" TYPE="vfat". is there a way to give a uuid to this device?
<stdin> hi__: some filesystems don't support UUIDs, so you can't
<hi__> ok
 * genii puts on more coffee and takes some Advil for the pain
 * sub[t]rnl files in behind genii
<genii> sub[t]rnl: All this shovelling etc...bleh. Then the curb drains keep clogging every 20 mins-half hour
<sub[t]rnl> ew shovelling? i'm guessing snow?
<genii> Well, more slush now but yeah
 * sub[t]rnl nods
<sub[t]rnl> time to pay the neighbor kid a shiny buffalo nickle to handle that. :>
<cWolfe> cWolfe
<cWolfe> cwolfe
<cWolfe> :sub[t]rnl!n=subtrnl@unaffiliated/subtrnl/x-362560 privmsg #kubuntu :+time to pay the neighbor kid a shiny buffalo nickle to handle that. :>
<genii> Weird
<cWolfe> cWolfe
<cWolfe> cwolfe
<cWolfe> :genii!n=user@host6411912762.biz.tor.fcibroadband.com privmsg #kubuntu :+weird
<sub[t]rnl> kill the bot
<cWolfe> cWolfe
<cWolfe> cwolfe
<cWolfe> :sub[t]rnl!n=subtrnl@unaffiliated/subtrnl/x-362560 privmsg #kubuntu :+kill the bot
<genii> stdin: Hey you gonna boot the seawolf?
<cWolfe> cWolfe
<cWolfe> cwolfe
<cWolfe> :genii!n=user@host6411912762.biz.tor.fcibroadband.com privmsg #kubuntu :+stdin: hey you gonna boot the seawolf?
<taras> who can help me with resolution settings?
<cWolfe> cWolfe
<cWolfe> cwolfe
<cWolfe> :taras!n=taras@ool-182f6be9.dyn.optonline.net privmsg #kubuntu :-who can help me with resolution settings?
<sub[t]rnl> !ops
<ubotu> ops is Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<sub[t]rnl> tx stdin
<val0_> how does one remove an app completely off the system. I have mutt installed (compiled myself, not aptitude) and I've tried to get rid of it but still when I type "mutt" from the command line it pops up!!!
<stdin> my highlights just came all at once :p
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<taras> my name is taken?
<taras> wait what
<taras> who can help me with resolution settings?
<genii> val0_: Go to the same dir you typed in "make" or "make install" and then type in "make uninstall" or "make clean"
<sub[t]rnl> val0_➜ you might still have instances of the program left.  	whic mutt	 will tell you where the binary is installed.  might want to run 	find / -name 'mutt*' 2>&-
<taras> i need to make it 1920x1200 and at 85 Hz, and i cant figure out how to do that
<sub[t]rnl> !resolution > taras
<sub[t]rnl> (most likely need a modeline for your monitor in /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<sub[t]rnl> val0_➜ s/whic/which
<val0_> genii sub[t]rnl : thanks!
<Grenyaris> Hope this will be a quick question...but a friend told me about Kubuntu, so I moved from Fedora to give it a try...I had F8 trained to listen to the ethernet port and grab an IP if it detected a network. Is there an add on, something, that I can install to do the same with Kubuntu?
<llutz> Grenyaris: look for ifplugd/guessnet
<sub[t]rnl> genii➜ your way was so much better :>
<taras> thos resolution commands are for ubuntu, im running kubuntu
<taras> doesnt seem to be working
<genii> sub[t]rnl: Since he compiled it it's the nearest thing to cleanly removing all the files it made with the "make clean"
<sub[t]rnl> aye
<val0_> sub[t]rnl: i run the find command and it came up with a list of locations, is it safe to just delete those files?
<val0_> genii: i was an idiot and deleted the directory where i compiled the files :(
<sub[t]rnl> val0_➜ run genii command first.
<sub[t]rnl> val0_➜ if your sure they are part of the program your trying to remove, yup
<val0_> sub[t]rnl: sorry i am still in the "windows" mentallity where deleting files doesn't guarantee anything
<sub[t]rnl> val0_➜ hehe, for future reference, you might want to use checkinstall when compiling
<sub[t]rnl> if the repositories don't have what you need, and can't find a .deb
<genii> val0_: Ah, I see (about that you removed the dir you did "make" from). An option is to re-download it just for doing the "make clean"/"make uninstall"
<val0> genii: oh really?
<val0> genii: woah, ok, i'll give that a try too
<sub[t]rnl> !helpersnack | genii
<ubotu> genii: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * genii munches
 * sub[t]rnl cackles
<val0> you guys must get quiet a kick out of watching us destroy our machines and then beg for help!
<sub[t]rnl> negative, the kick for us is simple.  help someone.
<Grenyaris> llutz: thanks...I will look into them.
<andreas_> hey i have a problem
<andreas_> can anyone help me?
<sub[t]rnl> yup
<gladier> state the problem
<andreas_> ok i have installed java 1.5 with adept manager
<val0> yeh, i've noticed the ubuntu/kubuntu users are notoriously nice people
<andreas_> but when i run "java something" in konsole
<andreas_> it says java command not found
<andreas_> same happens with 'cjava' as well
<andreas_> what's the problem
<andreas_> ?
<gladier> install JRE
<andreas_> i have installed tha
<andreas_> t
<gladier> sun-java5-bin and sun-java5-jre
<genii> val0: Some days are more amusing than other days here ;)
<gladier> as a whole IRC is getting quiet tho
<val0> genii: i redownloaded the package, and ran "make clean". Result: make: No rule to make target 'clean'. Stop
<genii> val0: Do instead then:   make dist-clean
<theTheme> Hey everyone, I am trying to compile uif2iso but I've never compiled anything ever.  The directory has these files in it: Makefile uif2iso.c uif2iso.exe uif2iso.txt  I've followed the instructions found here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4258646, but all it returns are error messages  Can someone help me?
<andreas_> ues
<val0> genii: same result
<andreas_> yes i uninstalled and reistalled them and nothing happens
<gladier> theTheme: pastebin the error messages
<genii> val0: Do then:   ./configure
<gladier> andreas_: type in whereis java
<smeril> how can i acces root when ever i want? it says that i dont have permission
<andreas_> java: /usr/bin/java /etc/java /usr/lib/java /usr/share/java
<genii> val0: Then try again with the: make clean             or: make dist-clean
<cherman> Is it me or does linux just suck? In Windows, I click a few things and I'm done. In linux I have to write at least 5 commands. Grow up and join the community of Windows users. There's a reason why the vast majority of computers run Windows.
<andreas_> so what should i do?
<sub[t]rnl> make sure those dir's are in your $PATH
<gladier> get over it cherman ... its horses for courses
<genii> cherman: If you have a technical support quetion we'd be glad to help.
<Bauldrick> cherman: yeah, you're right - grow up
<smeril> virus and spyware is the main problem with windows
<val0> genii: ok, ran ./configure OK, ran make clean OK, and now it should be gone?
<sub[t]rnl> lol gladier
<genii> val0: Yup
<sub[t]rnl> sorry, that one made me laugh
<andreas_> i don't know what to do
<gladier> not _everyone_ is going to use linux ... plain and simple
<cherman> No one bothers to write viruses for linux because no one uses it. Mac users make the same claims.
<genii> val0: Maybe test by trying to run it from cli (mutt)
<gladier> andreas_: try running your command with /usr/bin/java [commands]
<val0> genii: awesome! thanks a lot, btw, is using make clean/uninstall a sop for removing apps that you compiled?
<genii> val0: It usually works
<val0> genii: did that and got exectly what i wanted to see! command not found!
<sub[t]rnl> gladier➜ what does echo $PATH show
<cherman> aren't you guys going to flame me? Aren't you flamers?
<val0> genii: i guess you deserve another cookie!
<gladier> thats my next step ....
<ibou> plop
<Bauldrick> cherman: that's right - use what you like, it's a free world
<theTheme> gladier: the command i type in is gcc -lz uif2iso.c -o uif2iso and the errors are http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55130/
<LukeLM> cherman, you're a waste of time to do anything with you :P
<MadTony> I believe you would have better luck in an onliner gamer's channel, they tend to flame alot..
<andreas_> andreas@andreas-laptop:~$ /usr/bin/java dsfa.java
<andreas_> bash: /usr/bin/java: No such file or directory
<andreas_> what's wrong?
 * genii eats his chocolate chip cookie and sips coffee
<gladier> andreas_: echo $path
<genii> cherman: If you have a technical support question we'd be glad to help. If you're just here to rant we'll tend to ignore you unless you become abusive.
<andreas_> andreas@andreas-laptop:~$ echo $path
<andreas_> andreas@andreas-laptop:~$
<andreas_> i get an empty line
<genii> heh, he left LOL
<sub[t]rnl> andreas_➜ try all caps, $PATH
<Thecks_> sub[t]rnl: You beat me too it.
 * gladier just woke up so im a little groggy
<Thecks_> Linux is case sensitive, $path doesn't work, $PATH does.
<sub[t]rnl> gladier➜ genii's the coffee man :>
<andreas_> my outpout: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<andreas_> what does that mean?
<Thecks> sub[t]rnl: How do you do the arrows so easily? A script of sorts?
<sub[t]rnl> Thecks➜ aye
 * genii slides gladier a nice large mug of coffee just right temperature for sipping
 * gladier skulls coffee
<andreas_> ??
<gladier> andreas_: thats the places that when you type "java" it looks for the binary to run
<sub[t]rnl> andreas_➜ thats where your shell looks for binaries.
<andreas_> so is that ok?
<gladier> thats completely normal
<sub[t]rnl> sounds like you don't have the sun5-java-bin installed
<andreas_> andreas@andreas-laptop:~$ cd /usr/bin
<andreas_> andreas@andreas-laptop:/usr/bin$ java gig
<andreas_> The program 'java' can be found in the following packages:
<andreas_>  * cacao
<andreas_>  * j2re1.4
<andreas_>  * kaffe
<sub[t]rnl> andreas_➜ dpkg -L sun-java5-bin
<andreas_>  * jamvm
<sub[t]rnl> does that list the contents of the package?
<andreas_>  * java-gcj-compat
<andreas_>  * gij-4.1
<andreas_>  * gij-4.2
<andreas_>  * sablevm
<andreas_> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<andreas_> bash: java: command not found
<andreas_> why it can't find java now?
<gladier> andreas_: pasting in chan is _BAD_
<genii> Please, use pastebin next time
<genii> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<andreas_> yes]
<dnordenberg> Hi, I installed kubuntu on a ps3 and can't get networking up :( I added "auto eth0" and "iface eth0 inet dhcp" to /etc/network/interface
<andreas_> dpkg -L sun-java5-bin lists the contents
<andreas_> now what?
<andreas_> hey why are you not replying?
<WorldBFree> is there a way to boot from an iso if i have a working grub already?
<gladier> quit bieng so impatient
<sub[t]rnl> !patiencs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patiencs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dnordenberg> I tried manual ip config too, still no network connection :(
<sub[t]rnl> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dnordenberg> What can be wrong?
<fivetwentysix> Is it a bad idea to install KDE 4.0?
<andreas_> it's cause ive got lots of work to dp
<andreas_> do
<fivetwentysix> On kubuntu 7.10
<gladier> theTheme: gcc isnt looking at your includes for some reason
<sub[t]rnl> dnordenberg➜ are you getting an ip assigned in 	ifconfig
<andreas_> fuck you ok? if you don't know the answer just say so , cause no one likes waiting.
 * sub[t]rnl sighs
<gladier> lol
<obituary> is it possible to use xchat in kubuntu?
<batou> hi together, is there also a german channel?
<theTheme> gladier: Is there a difference between make and gcc (I'm sure there is, but I just want to compile it)
<gladier> obituary: yea it is
<batou> which name is it?
<obituary> thanks
<dnordenberg> no ip assigned
<sub[t]rnl> !de > batou
<batou> thx!
<dnordenberg> dhclient3 eth0 would just wait until it times out
<gladier> theTheme: your using this command right? gcc -lz uif2iso.c -o uif2iso
<dnordenberg> network led is blinking in ps3
<theTheme> gladier: yes
<gladier> theTheme: im a little rusty on doing these things .. but gcc -lz uif2iso.c -o uif2iso -I /usr/includes
<dnordenberg> sub[t]rnl: this is on kubuntu 7.10 alterative cd
<gladier> one sec .. no space beterrn -i and /usr
<dnordenberg> searched the net for an answer but cant find any :(
<gladier> theTheme: use this instead : gcc -lz uif2iso.c -o uif2iso -I/usr/includes
<sub[t]rnl> dnordenberg➜ not sure if your /etc/network/interfaces file looks good.  Try bringing the interface down 	sudo ifconfig eth0 down	 and then back up
<dnordenberg> checked cables and ps3 networking is working in other ps3 software but not on kubuntu
<sub[t]rnl> dnordenberg➜ also, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<theTheme> gladier: capital i or l?
<gladier> theTheme: capitol
<theTheme> gladier: it gives me this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55131/
<dnordenberg> sub[t]rnl: tried both of them
<dnordenberg> many guides on the net sais to add "auto eth0" and "iface eth0 inet dhcp" to the interfaces file so I think it should be ok. before I did that I didn't even have a eth0
<gladier> theTheme: bah humbug for more typos .. its /usr/include
<gladier> not /usr/includeS
<theTheme> gladier: ok :) I'll plug that in
<theTheme> gladier: Looks like the same error message
<gladier> one tick
<stdin> you shouldn't need "-I/usr/include", it's one of  the default search paths
<WorldBFree> ok i found instructions to install kubuntu 7.04/7.10 will these instructions also work for hardy?
<theTheme> gladier: maybe I am just not understanding what the readme file says, here's the text http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55132/
<WorldBFree> from an image that is
<stdin> WorldBFree: ask in #ubuntu+1
<gladier> oh
<gladier> theres a makefile in there
<gladier> just type make
<stdin> theTheme: you'll need build-essential if you haven't got it
<theTheme> ahh, maybe I havn't
<gladier> that would explain no stdio.h
<theTheme> wow, it's a big package
<gladier> aka you dont currently have it :D
<theTheme> Looks like it :) also, never been prompted to put the distro cd in before either
<sub[t]rnl> check to see if there is a cd-rom line in your sources.list
<sub[t]rnl> grep cd /etc/apt/sources.list
<theTheme> It finished but now when I type make I still get an error message (although this one is much shorter)
<gladier> theTheme: pastebin this error
<theTheme> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55134/
<stdin> theTheme: "sudo apt-get install zlib1g zlib1g-dev"
<theTheme> Ok, it said that the regulary package was already there but the developer package is being installed
<theTheme> that would be regular...not regulary...
<theTheme> and now i type make and it returns no errors
<stdin> then it's done
<theTheme> Wooo awesome, thank you so much everyone
<sub[t]rnl> !helpersnack | stdin
<ubotu> stdin: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<sub[t]rnl> get 'em while they're hot
<theTheme> One more question that will again expose how little I know about this, can i run the command from the folder that the uif file is in or do I have to run it from the uif2iso file with the path and file specified?
<theTheme> run it from the uif2is folder...not file
<stdin> you can run it from anywhere, just give the full path to it
<stdin> eg: ~/uif2iso/uif2iso file.uif file.iso    (or however it's supposed to be used)
<vbgunz> the latest flash update (yesterday) borked konqueror... any workarounds or something out?
<theTheme> Alright! it works, thanks so much one more time
<sub[t]rnl> !flash | vgbunz
<ubotu> vgbunz: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<sub[t]rnl> err, vbgunz
<stdin> vbgunz: and update to konqueror-nsplugins should have fixed that now, make sure you're up-to-date
<vbgunz> I don't understand. I've had flash installed since forever across 4 upgrades. this is the first time it breaks in konqueror... what happened?
<theTheme> Does anyone else who is dual booting between windows find that whenever Kernel headers get updated it erases the chainloader information for grub?
<vbgunz> stdin: hmmm, I just did another apt-get update and have another update for flash
<doplepopolis__> Hello! I'm new to Kubuntu and linux in general and have a question I'm hoping someone can answer. I've been messing around with Open Arena (Quake III port) and it woked fine last night when I downloaded it. However, now the screen just flickers for a second and then goes back to the desktop. Any one know whats going on here?
<stdin> theTheme: move the chainloader part out of the "### BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST" part, put it before that or after "### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST"
<vbgunz> flash is still broken in konqueror :/
<theTheme> stdin: my goodness you really are a smart cookie, thank you :)
<vbgunz> konqueror-nsplugins is the latest
<fibonacci> How do I set Konqueror as default rather than dolphin ?
<iskin> I just updated KDE4 and now every time I click a hyper link to an HTML page Konquer wants to open a new window.
<sub[t]rnl> !dolphin | fibonacci
<ubotu> fibonacci: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<crackhead_25> hey what's going wrong when i try to install from source and i get an error something about QTDIR not found???? how do i fix it??
<stdin> install the qt headers for the version you need
<crackhead_25> how do i do that?
<stdin> what version do you need?
<crackhead_25> how do i know?
<crackhead_25> im not sure
<stdin> depends on the application you're compiling
<crookshanks> is kde4.0.1 worth switching to?
<jpatrick> !info libqt3-mt-dev > crackhead_25
<jpatrick> !info libqt4-dev > crackhead_25
<jpatrick> crookshanks: if you want
<neo22> I need to install kde4-core, right?
<neo22> in hardy heron alpha 4, that is.
<jpatrick> yep
<neo22> hmmmm
<jpatrick> and KDE 4 questions in #kubuntu-kde4 please :)
<neo22> I was just doing a dist-upgrade
<neo22> and I got this when it was installing stuff:
<neo22> Unpacking replacement kipi-plugins ...
<neo22> Errors were encountered while processing:
<neo22>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libgphoto2-2-dev_2.4.0-8ubuntu2_i386.deb
<neo22> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jpatrick> !paste | neo22
<ubotu> neo22: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> hardy support in #ubuntu+1
<jpatrick> !aptfix > neo22
<neo22> jpatrick, so that will finish the upgrade?
<jpatrick> neo22: hopefully
<neo22> Thanks.
<crackhead_25> jpatrick: why can't i find those packages in adept??
<jpatrick> crackhead_25: they're in main, do you have the main repo enabled?
<crackhead_25> jpatrick: it still says qtdir variable must be set.. i dont know why/how to fix it??
<jpatrick> crackhead_25: did you configure with ./configure --prefix=/usr ?
<crackhead_25> no.. just ./configure
<neo22> I have no idea what I'm doing with kubuntu. I just fool around and hope for the best. Since I don't use it as my main OS stability doesn't matter that much to me. :0
<neo22> The only time I use it regularly is when internet breaks in XP.
<crackhead_25> jpatrick: no.. just ./configure..
<jpatrick> crackhead_25: try that
<winterelf> hi, does any1 know how to setup mp3 on amarok, when i exec mp3 it starts amarok and amarok ask me to download an mp3 support, when i press it to download it stacks... can anyone help?
<crackhead_25> jpatrick: stil error
<jpatrick> crackhead_25: no idea, then, sorry
<jussi01> !mp3 | winterelf
<ubotu> winterelf: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<neo22> This is slick.
<l> hmm
<neo22> what happened to that launcher thingy.
<jpatrick> !hi | L
<ubotu> L: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<jpatrick> neo22: what launcher thingy?
<iDivine> If I install kubuntu-desktop, will I get KDE 3 or 4?
<marcocec> how to install alsa driver ??
<neo22> alt-space
<L> 3
<jpatrick> neo22: not ported
<nosrednaekim> iDivine: kde3
<marcocec> kde3.5
<iDivine> nosrednaekim, how would I make it use kde4?
<jpatrick> iDivine: install kde4-core
<nosrednaekim> !kde4 | iDivine
<ubotu> iDivine: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<iDivine> jpatrick, so I get kubuntu-desktop first, and then install kde4-core?
<neo22> wow, kde4 makes this all much more user friendly.
<nosrednaekim> neo22: all what?
<nosrednaekim> iDivine: nope,no need to kubuntu-desktop AFAIK
<neo22> well, kubuntu in general. to the end user who knows very little about computers,
<nosrednaekim> neo22: oh.... glad to hear its user freindly:)
<neo22> well.
<neo22> except that it broke my compiz :(
<Dr_willis> kde4 dosent need compiz. :) it has its own 'eyecandy stuff'
<crookshanks> neo22: really? i thought kde4 was supposed to make compiz easier to use with kde
<Dr_willis> I think. :)
<Dr_willis> But i found kde4's compositing features (i think thats the term) to be a bit slower then compiz
<neo22> which kde component manages window decoration?
<sigma_1234> kde4 sure seems to be striding ahead. i just hope they fix all the performance bugs
<compy> Can someone help me with cvscedega?
<compy> I used the wineCVS script and everything installed and compiled fine
<compy> but when I try to launch cvscedega to configure it gives me a command not found error
<compy> like it was never their
<compy> *there
<segfault2k> HI! hardy its usable ?
<jpatrick> !hardy > segfault2k
<nosrednaekim> segfault2k: ask in #ubuntu+1
<segfault2k> dankeschön
<segfault2k> i only wanna know if its broken or somethin
<taras> I LOVE KUBUNTU
<taras> it wont read my external hard drive
 * compy prefers linux mint
<taras> mountind was refused for it
<taras> mounting*
<nosrednaekim> taras: NTFS?
<segfault2k> i really dont like kubuntu but well
<segfault2k> xD
<taras> is there any way i could get it to work?
<taras> yes
<segfault2k> i hvae to use it for the moment
<taras> no wait
<taras> how do i check?
<taras> its a maxtor one touch 300 gb external
<taras> im sure its ntfs
<taras> i cannot format to anything else
<Dr_willis> taras,  you may want to install and run the ntfs-config tool.
<Dr_willis> that will let you mount it.
<taras> ohhhh
<taras> i can command install that?
<reginaldo> hello all !!
<compy> I need help!
<nosrednaekim> taras: yes,  "sudo apt-get install ntfs-config"
<segfault2k> compy:
<segfault2k> ask
<taras> i did type that
<LukeLM> !ask | compy
<ubotu> compy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<compy> segfault2k: i did. No one seems to be giving answers
<taras> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<taras>   ntfs-config: Depends: libglade2-0 (>= 1:2.5.1) but it is not going to be insta                                                                                                   lled
<reginaldo> which kubuntu should I download for a core 2 duo ? The intel x86 or the other ?
<segfault2k> compy: i didnt read the question :B
<nosrednaekim> reginaldo: how much RAM do you have?
<compy> !read | segfault2k
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about read - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<reginaldo> 2 Gigs
<compy> :D
<nosrednaekim> reginaldo: go with x86 then
<reginaldo> thanks .... why the RAM matters ??
<nosrednaekim> reginaldo: if you had 4, you'd want the amd64 version
<Dr_willis> taras,   do a sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade , then try installing it again
<taras> ok
<reginaldo> hummm .... ok ... thanks and have a good night (GMT time here)
<nosrednaekim> reginaldo: same to you :)
<reginaldo> :)
<taras> i get the same error when i apt-get upgrade
<aasodi> Why shouldn't he go with 64 if he has 2gigs??
<aasodi> it should work sweet
<taras> im gonns install it through the adept installer
<taras> wont let me apply changes to apps
<taras> grr
<taras> im starting to think i should go back to windows
<llutz> go and enjoy
<taras> i cant install anything
<taras> with the GUi installer, or konsole
<taras> GUI installer has no apply or install button
<taras> and konsole keeps giving me the same error
<segfault2k> what error?
<taras>  sun-java6-plugin: Depends: sun-java6-bin (= 6-03-0ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<taras> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)
<taras> i tried the -f install
<taras> same error
<Dr_willis> with a sudo?
<taras> yes
<Dr_willis> Some how you managed to confuse the packaging system.
<Dr_willis> java is in that main repo. thats.. weird.
<taras> how couldve that happened?
<taras> i installed kubuntu 3 hours ago
<taras> you are saying i suck THAT much with linux?
<Dr_willis> Or you did some weird stuff.
<taras> i updated packages
<Dr_willis> i wonder why your java broke.
<taras> and installed some programs
<taras> blender, firefox, and thats it
<hola> sameone know how to share a ppoe connection between host and client?
<Dr_willis> could try a 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras' that should pull in java.
<taras> i did that half an hour ago
<taras> i could do it again
<Dr_willis> !info sun-java6-bin
<ubotu> sun-java6-bin (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture dependent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-03-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 25795 kB, installed size 77224 kB
<Dr_willis> It may be you dont have the multivers4e repo enabled.
<taras> dunno
<taras> i get the same problem
<taras> i gtg soonm
<taras> soon*
<taras> i might install ubuntu afterwards, i have some more experience with that
<segfault2k> exists an alternative to knetworkmanager?
<segfault2k> (sorry my english)
<taras> and it doesnt give me gfx card problems
<taras> whatev bye
<FaiDillinGer> Hi, i am running kubuntu 7.10 gutsy gibbon. my computer is running very well except for one little problem i have. I got my usb external drive that is always plugged into my computer, but when i boot up my computer, the usb external harddrive isnt mounted. the problem is that i have already set the auto option in /etc/fstab.... can someone please help ??? thx
<segfault2k> exists an alternative to knetworkmanager?
<excitatory> FaiDillinGer: right click on your kicker panel, add applet, then add the storage media applet.. from there, you should see the drive show up in your panel.. click it, then select properties, then check the automount box in one of the tabs.. this panel applet is also useful for quickly mounting/unmounting storage media.
<excitatory> i actually wish this was enabled by default on kubuntu.. it would seriously help useability out for new users.. *hint, hint* devs..
<FaiDillinGer> excitatory: thx dude
<FaiDillinGer> excitatory: thats not exactly what i was looking for, but itll be just fine !
<excitatory> well
<excitatory> when i set teh automount with that applet, it works past boot
<excitatory> the /etc/fstab stuff gets tricky and unreliable
<FaiDillinGer> yeah
<hola> sameone know how to share a ppoe connection between host and client?
<excitatory> that app is nice too, since it will display cds, dvds, thumb drives, ipods, etc.. when you attach them
<Jack111> hi
<Jack111> does anybody know how to record a web radios stream in amarok?
<excitatory> Jack111: there might be a script for that..
<Jack111> excitatory: where could i find that?
<excitatory> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Scripts
<Jack111> i found one for strea ripper but it doenst really work, it converts in wav first
<segfault2k> nobody knows an alternative to knetworkmanager to manage wifi ?
<Dr_willis> guess you could use the gnome tools. :) but i dont mess with wireless much.
<Jack111> excitatory: thanks record radio is it then, i suppose
<psi_> evening all
<fliegenderfrosch> i don't get it... i just expanded my screen with randr, and after leaving frozen-bubble fullscreen, my screens are cloned
<arcticpenguin380> is hardy going to have kde4 by defualt
<hola> sameone know how to share a ppoe connection between host and client?
<intelikey> wheres the bot ?
<LjL> ?
<intelikey> i didn't get messaged by the bot,   i always get messaged.
<LjL> you always get messaged?
<LjL> which bot?
 * Dr_willis likes getting Massaged by the bot!
<intelikey> yes you know says welcome and please spend some time on the freenode page and all that.    not sure  ubotu i thought.  but i have never paid much attention to join messages
<Dr_willis> :)
<LjL> intelikey, that would be chanserv
<intelikey> LjL yeah could be  but don't tell me chanserv is down ?
<intelikey> nickserv is up
<intelikey> chanserv is up
<intelikey> ubotu is up
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is up - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> like i didn't see that comming... :/
<intelikey> anyway i just noticed that i didn't get messaged and wondered why
<LjL> intelikey: i don't get any on-join message in this channel, but i think i'm not supposed to in the first place...
<intelikey> LjL: yeah probably not.   and my setting of username=root may be what triggers it too
<LjL> uh
<intelikey> just saw that what i always see didn't scroll by, and wondered why.    i'll move on now.
<snarkster> lol
<intelikey> snarkster oh don't agg him on....
<ibou> i'd like to automaticaly mount my external hd / usb key because i have every time to manually mount them, and when i want to remove them and clik on safely remove i have this message: Device to unmount is not in /media/.hal-mtab so it is not mounted by HAL
<ibou> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<FaiDillinGer> i am always loosing my wifi connection ... can someone help. its a ralink chipset
<FaiDillinGer> my wifi connection wont last more than 5 minutes
<ibou> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<FaiDillinGer> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ibou> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<intelikey> ibou searching might be more fruitful in pm recon ?
<ibou> intelikey: yes thanks i didn't think i could do that
 * intelikey reaches over and turns genii's coffee pot on
<yao_ziyuan> i just installed fedora8-kde
<genii> intelikey: Hah, thanks. Though I think now I'm gonna start in on the beer :)
<yao_ziyuan> one word: DreamOS!
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> a fedora is a hat
<ibou> yao-ziyuan is it very different from kubuntu ?
<yao_ziyuan> redhat emphasizes internationalization more than any other distro maker
<genii> yao_ziyuan: And so your Kubuntu tech support issue is .... ?    ;)
<BluesKaj> yao_ziyuan,` so what are you doing here ...promotion or looking for help?
<intelikey> so are you just trolling or is this *buntu related some how  ?
<yao_ziyuan> genii: learn from fedora on chinese display & input features
<khaur> hi, is it possible to configure things so that when i press the power button on my machine, the system is safely powered off? right now i only get the logout view with options to shut down, logout etc. by pressing it
<yao_ziyuan> ditch the SKIM b*tch
<yao_ziyuan> fedora implements perfect chinese input in kde 3.5.8 totally without SKIM
<intelikey> !troll | yao_ziyuan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * genii sips  his coffee and contemplates learning Chinese so he might one day have need of Chinese display and input features
<yao_ziyuan> if you install ubuntu first and then kubuntu-desktop, you get perfect chinese input too, also without skim. but the remaining problem is chinese displaying - the font is broken
<yao_ziyuan> genii: there is your downfall
<intelikey> khaur yes it is.  but i'm not sure how upstart impliments it.
<ibou> yao_ziyuan: i don't care i don't speak chinese
<BluesKaj> well yao_ziyuan , Happy New year , anyway :)
<yao_ziyuan> Ubuntu Inc. has a lot more to learn
<yao_ziyuan> Red Hat is the grandpa in this area
<yao_ziyuan> BluesKaj: i don't care about chinese new year
<dbglt> I'm on gusty now, is  Hardy Heron worth upgrading to? I'm just a normal home user
<dbglt> (i.e. is it completely unstable?)
<genii> dbglt: Wait until the official release then
<dbglt> in terms of stability, how is it?
<yao_ziyuan> but people around me gave me a hot atmosphere in this cold winter
<dbglt> I don't mind the odd bug
<intelikey> yao_ziyuan oh i totally agree one houndred percent, ubuntu is the worst distro that there is.    now.   you can stop trolling so the ops don't throw us both out.
<dbglt> it's just nice to have a working DE
<yao_ziyuan> ...
<yao_ziyuan> just want to say one more sentence: successful companies like microsoft emphasize globalization very much
<BluesKaj> oh , nice yao ... civility seems to be a problem
 * intelikey hates M$ with a passion
<genii> dbglt: I'm running it exerimentally on a separate partition with kde4. I'm not sure if the bugs I'm experiencing are hardy or kde4 related. Mostly graphics problems and occasional freezes which require cold resets
<khaur> intelikey: hmm... ok. it's just that usually when i need to press the button, the system is in some kind of half-frozen state where i can't choose the shutdown option from the screen that pops up, but directly going for the shut down option by pressing the button could work
<khaur> not that my system is often in that kind of state, but anyway :)
<intelikey> khaur ummm tried the kernel hot keys ?
<yao_ziyuan> ubuntu/kubuntu would only be successful when it has a R&D branch in china/taiwan/hongkong
<yao_ziyuan> or singapore
<yao_ziyuan> so they really have developers caring for the chinese issues
<khaur> intelikey: ahh.. i've forgotten about those completely
<genii> yao_ziyuan: Volunteer. Thats how it works.
<Daisuke_Ido> i smell bridge-dweller
<crimsun> there're also a couple Canonical jobs in Asia.
<intelikey> khaur   alt+sysRQ+[r,e,u,b]
<genii> Daisuke_Ido: Me too
<biovore> there anrn't maybe paid people on ubuntu.. its mostly comunity drivin.
<ibou> yao_ziyuan: why are you talking about microsoft here ?
<yao_ziyuan> the volunteer model is good in that popular issues get resolved very fast
<yao_ziyuan> but the chinese people are still too poor to volunteer
<olaf_> hiho
<Daisuke_Ido> that's nice...  stop.
<khaur> intelikey: thanks, i'll have to try those next time :)
<Dr_willis> We can start charging for correct answers!
<coreymon77> ya
<intelikey> we could start charging for answers !     and charge dubble for correct answers  :)
 * BluesKaj could use soome extra revenue 
<coreymon77> pay up or we will give you the wrong answer
<neo22> What is the name of the default window decorator in kde 4?
 * Daisuke_Ido grumbles about totem
<Dr_willis> Dumb looks are still free. :)
<Daisuke_Ido> neo22: kwin.
<yao_ziyuan> i accept chicks, not dollars
<neo22> Thanks.
<coreymon77> you dont pay up, my answer is always sudo rm-rf /
<ibou> i'd like to automaticaly mount my external hd / usb key because i have every time to manually mount them, and when i want to remove them and clik on safely remove i have this message: Device to unmount is not in /media/.hal-mtab so it is not mounted by HAL
<neo22> Hmmm
<coreymon77> LD
<intelikey> Dr_willis lol
<snarkster> chicks as in baby chickens?
<neo22> I accidentally lost my window decorattions
<neo22> and can't get them back.
<Daisuke_Ido> same as kde 3, but it's a newer version, of course
<neo22> nevermind
<ahmos> I need to know a program that can capture a video from a camcorder plz?
<intelikey> i guess you fellaws will streighten up now that nalioth is here...
<intelikey> :)
<genii> ahmos: Does the camcorder output DV ?
<nalioth> yes, everyone had their chance to misbehave for the 10 minutes i've been offline  :|
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: fellow*s*?  i recall only one fellow
 * Daisuke_Ido glances around furtively
<snarkster> :P
<neo22> Do the desktop effects in kde4 include some kind of cube?
<neo22> I can't find that function.
 * Dr_willis is SICK of hearing about the lame cube
<Dr_willis> :)
<snarkster> i could really use some help on the mach64 driver.
<Daisuke_Ido> i didn't even know they had the compositing working in kde 4 yet
<neo22> But I liked my cube :(
<BluesKaj> nalioth, are you the arbiter of room conduct, and who appointed you ?  :)
<genii> I'm waiting for the dodecahedron questions
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh, a desktop dodecahedron would be awesome
<Dr_willis> I want a Hypercube desktop changer. ;)
<snarkster> lmao dodecahedron
<Daisuke_Ido> confusing, but awesome
<intelikey> snarkster give us details,   you might get lucky and get an answer.
<coreymon77> BluesKaj: maybe the fact that he is a freenode staffer appointed him
<genii> Daisuke_Ido:  Yes :)
<ahmos> yes dv and usb genii
<snarkster> i have a mach64 video card in my laptop but the howto is rather confusing..
<BluesKaj> Icosohedron ...enuff withe hedrons already :)
<snarkster> can someone compile that for me and make a package out of it?
<BluesKaj> coreymon77, he should show his badge :)
<coreymon77> BluesKaj: his badge is his WHOIS
<genii> ahmos: Kino is pretty good for DV capture
<ahmos> and is there for usb
 * BluesKaj is too lazy too look ... besides , I like the attention :)
<genii> ahmos: The usb driver for your camera is another issue, separate from the program you use to capture from it. Best to google for camera make and Ubuntu   to get an idea
<ahmos> ok ,thank you alot for help ;)
<genii> ahmos: np
<ahmos> :)
<intelikey> snarkster what url for the howto   i'll take a look but i promice nothing.
<snarkster> oh thank you so much
<snarkster> ill dig that up.. its on the unbuntu forums
#kubuntu 2008-02-08
<snarkster> intelikey: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7200
<ahmos> !sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<ddelony> !compositor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compositor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ddelony> !composite
<ubotu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<savetheWorld> Anyone here know the command to start a second X server up ?   it begins with "startx" but I cant recall the rest.
<genii> You have to specify another default term like :1 since :0 will be in use obviously. The exact syntax however I forget at the moment
<dbglt> -- :1 I think
<savetheWorld> genii:  thanks
<savetheWorld> startx -- :1 seems to work
<ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL> Что вы думаете о КДЕ?
<genii> savetheWorld: Good :)
<genii> !ru | ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL
<ubotu> ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<FaiDillinGer> can someone please help me set up my wifi lan with a rt61 chipset ???  i fucked up with knetwork manager, and now it wont show my any wifi networks
<FaiDillinGer> and i am using an rj45 cable right now
<genii> FaiDillinGer: Remove any entries you may have made for it in /etc/network/interfaces and then knetworkmanager will not think it is a manually configured device
<FaiDillinGer> genii : thx, but do i also have to remove things related to the 'lo' interface ?
<giovannid> W SUSE
<ubuntu> hallo, wer kann mir helfen
<genii> FaiDillveinGer: No, just wlan0 or whater it used for the adapter identifier
<FaiDillinGer> genii : thx , yes its wlan1
<genii> !de | ubuntu
<ubuntu> mein kubuntu startet nicht mehr
<ubotu> ubuntu: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<FaiDillinGer> genii : ill reboot and tell you about it, thx mate
<ubuntu> oh sorry
<genii> FaiDillveinGer: np
<ddelony> How do I deactivate my proprietary video card driver/
<FaiDillinGer> genii: thanks mate it worked ... but i got another problem now lol
<ddelony> Never mind, found the menu option.
<genii> FaiDillveinGer: Well, ask the channel and see who may know the solution :)
<FaiDillinGer> well my problem is that my wifi connection will not work for more than 5 minute (rt61 chipset). has anyone been experiencing the same problems ???
<FaiDillinGer> i know this problem came after a driver or something was upgraded
<BluesKaj> ddelony, to uninstall it properly, it depends how you installed it ,
<genii> FaiDillinGer: Actually I've been having the same problem but with a realtek 8187, no solution I've found yet. Using a pc card Atheros for the moment
<aharoon> does kubuntu 8.04 has proplems or i can use witout any fear
<BluesKaj> FaiDillinGer, low signal output , perhaps ?
<blizzzek-kde4> gn8
<genii> FaiDillinGer: What I know is NOT causing it: packet size differences between adapter/router/modem,  power savings settings on the adapter, whether wep/wap/open
<genii> wpa*
<BluesKaj> aharoon, nothing is totally without problems but I've heard that the latest RC is pretty stable.
<FaiDillinGer> BluesKaj: i dont think so. the router is just 2 meters away, but i got my brothers computer with the same pci card, thats under windows and not experiencing this problem
<arcticpenguin380> are there other journalling fs
<FaiDillinGer> genii: its a wpa network
<BluesKaj> hmm ... ok
<genii> FaiDillinGer: The same disconnect was happening for me no matter what authentication the access point used
<FaiDillinGer> genii: exactly, i tried wep but i have the same problem
<aharoon> ok i meant kubuntu 7.10 working fine to me but i think 8.04 has kde4 instead of kde3 so i wanted to use it but i afraid of face proplems of rc
<genii> FaiDillinGer: If the adapter uses the sky or sky2 driver it may be somehow part of the problem
<FaiDillinGer> sky ?? i have no clue what this is
<genii> FaiDillinGer: But as I said, I have not yet tracked down exactly the issue and have resorted for now to using another adapter
<FaiDillinGer> genii: well i am also using a cable for the moment, but it is in the middle of my room and i know i will step on it and fall at some moment lol
<arcticpenguin380> is kde4 meant to be adopted now?
<Dr_willis> arcticpenguin380,  i dont think so. Its more of a developers - testbed
<arcticpenguin380> like mac os 10 was?
<soldanr> Hello Everybody! I have been struglin for the last 3 days with booting problems. Runing XP on SATA, Kubuntu on 20GB IDE Master and one 250MB IDE slave (added after installation). On the boot with GRUB I get the famous NTLDR missing, cause it is most likely trying to use the slave IDE instead of the SATA disk to find XP. I do thave the options of hd0, hd1, hd2 on grub but tried them all.
<soldanr> Does having Cable Select on the IDE causes that?
<arcticpenguin380> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<genii> soldanr: Swap the position on the cables for the drives
<arcticpenguin380> !hfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<arcticpenguin380> so when will kde 4 be meant for production then?
<soldanr> ok, will try
<genii> soldanr: Slave in middle, master on end of cable
<soldanr> tahat is what i have
<genii> soldanr: Then instead check to make sure both have CS on, or else set manually 1 to master 1 to slave
<soldanr> have done that too, :)
<DillinGer> is there a way to update the rt61 driver ?
<soldanr> i am going to check the links guys, brb... thanks
<genii> DillinGer: Well, you might try the method here if you feel up to it: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=21519
<arcticpenguin380> !reiser4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reiser4 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DillinGer> thx genii i was googling for almost the same, but thats what i wanted
<genii> DillinGer: np ... let me know if it solves your issue or not, I'm an interested observer :)
<DillinGer> ok genii np
<CaptObvious> okay so I'm trying to install the PS3 version from the alternate CD
<CaptObvious> and I get a choice of 3 kernels to install
<CaptObvious> linux-cell and a couple of others - linux-cell errors when I try to install it
<CaptObvious> is this a known issue?
<neo22> How do I start a new session from the command line?
<neo22> the switch user button isn't working.
<neo22> xserver something right?
<neo22> ?
<neo22> anyone?
<Dr_willis> Ive spawned new X sessions with some sudo startx -- :1
<Dr_willis> or similer command.
<aharoon> what is ksniffer using for?
<genii> !info ksniffer
<ubotu> ksniffer (source: ksniffer): network traffic analyzer for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1 (gutsy), package size 425 kB, installed size 1412 kB
<aharoon> i used it and it some tcp and arp packets what is this mean
<aharoon> it showed tcp and arp
<genii> aharoon: If you don't know what it's showing to you then most likely it's not a program that you have a need for
<Daisuke_Ido> uh huh
<aharoon> ok im new to linux sorry
<Daisuke_Ido> that applies to any os anywhere
<vsudilov> anyone know a way to make konsole -truely- transparent, as opposed to this 'transparent-to-the-desktop' bull?
<aharoon> i thought its a program for stopping people who use programs for netcut and these stuff
<genii> aharoon: Mostly it's used by network admins to monitor packets on their systems
<aharoon> ok thanks
<Dr_willis> vsudilov,  you have to use compiz for that.
<ahmos> Hi, i've installed superkaramba from repos. but i can't open themes that i've installed..
<vsudilov> Dr_willis: All right, I'm using it
<ahmos> so any help plz?
<Dr_willis> compiz can set arbitary windows transparent to different levels with some key combo/module.
<Dr_willis> !superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<vsudilov> I'll look in their gui config
<Dr_willis> Hmm..  ahmos  ive never had good luck with karamba, or superkaramba
<ahmos> me too like it seems
<DillinGer> genii: i didnt manage to make ti work
<genii> DillinGer: :( I'm out of immediate ideas then, apologies
<DillinGer> genii: np dude, just to let you know
<snarkster> intelikey: any luck or to boring?
 * genii hands out another round of coffe... er beers
<snarkster> beer please
 * BluesKaj has a beer , but this is my last one :) ....ahem 
<snarkster> later dudes
<Daisuke_Ido> i'll stick to coffee
<vsudilov> hm anyone know the compiz option to make konsole transparent?
<genii> BluesKaj: Watching the Leafs game and drinking a Labatt 50 atm
<Daisuke_Ido> it's not in compiz, it's in konsole's settings
<Daisuke_Ido> that has nothing to do with compiz whatsoever
<vsudilov> no -- that only gives it pseudo-transparency with the desktop
<vsudilov> but not transparency with any other windows
<vsudilov> ie, I can't read this irc chat while using the "transparent" konsole
<Dr_willis> compiz can make anything transparent - to different levels. :)
<Dr_willis> konsole has a 'pesudo-transparency' feature that shows the existing wallpaper.
<vsudilov> exactly, which is useless O.o
<starenka> hullo
<Dr_willis> vsudilov,  or usefull...
<seth> vsudilov, start konsole with the --real-transparency switch
<Dr_willis> I find your true transparency useless. :) since it makes stuff hard to read.
<starenka> hi anybody can help dig out kde4
<seth> vsudilov, i.e. "konsole --real-transparency"
<Dr_willis> a special switch! :) heh - there ya go.
<vsudilov> seth: lemme try that now
<Dr_willis> I wonder if some extra X features need tobe enabled for that.
<vsudilov> seth: sweet, that was easy!
<seth> ^_^
<starenka> hey :)
<starenka> sbdy can help?
<Daisuke_Ido> Dr_willis: it would appear that no one actually *uses* the real transparency stuff, it's like geek street cred for screenshot artists
<starenka> added kde4 src to source list
<seth> starenka, KDE4 is in #kubuntu-kde4
<Daisuke_Ido> starenka: try in #kubuntu-kde4
<seth> hehe
<starenka> oh sry then
<starenka> havent seen the channel
<seth> read /topic for great justice
<starenka> rah
<starenka> ohkay
<starenka> try before cry, right?
<mathieu_> up me
<vsudilov> hm -- can't seem to append the option --real-transparency to konsole when it launches from a key-binding
<biovore> vsudilov: I made a kde menu entry for it.. and tied the short cut key to it..
<vsudilov> right, I have that too. But, it still doesn't use the --real-transparency option
<vsudilov> biovore: it uses this option with your configuration?
<deuryte> does anyone know the master comman line to fix a crashed kubuntu desktop ??
<seth> deuryte, if kwin just died, Alt + F2 >> kwin
<deuryte> what is kwin ??
<seth> deuryte, other than that you'll have to be more specific on what you mean by crashed desktop
<tekteen> deuryte: the k window manager
<genii> deuryte: There is no "master command line" something that will make everything magically fine again. The first thing to finding your solution is to have more information on how/why it crashed in the first place and then proceed from there
<vsudilov> GAGGGEGAHG why are simple GUI tweaks so difficult ???
<deuryte> seth: i went and changed a setting in the bios to start my sata in "raid" mode, all went well, but i decided to reset it back to "ide" mode, then it would only boot to a command line mode. no kde
<biovore> vsudilov: I made a new menu entry (basicly copied the kconsole entry already there) and append the --real-transparency option.  Then I tie that menu entry to a short cut key (Ctrl-Shift-K here)
<biovore> vsudilov: The command for my menu entry is  konsole --real-transparency
<neo22> Is there compositing in hardy heron?
<biovore> KDE4 has it built in..
<neo22> Hmmm
<neo22> After upgrading to hardy.
<osama>  plz want to know how to create a cd with mulitiple content as vedio and text with nice menu?
<osama> [03:15] [Error] plz: Unknown command.
<deuryte> seth: i even tried " su -i/etc/iniy.d/kdm"   didnt work after command "startx"..
<neo22> kde4 is saying it's not finding xcomposite or something
<biovore> nvida card? you have composite enable in xorg.conf
<neo22> ati
<neo22> oh, did my xorg.conf get reset?
<neo22> ugh.
<deuryte> seth: it seems it wont recognize my ati 9200se vid card..
<vsudilov> biovore: Thanks, that trick works on my machine too. Funny that you have to make a dummy konsole shortcut...
 * genii hands seth the Advil
<seth> genii, ?
<genii> seth: Headache remedy, I suspect deuryte's issue will occupy you for a while ;)
<seth> deuryte, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" should get you back on track
<deuryte> thanks seth:
<seth> if you're just not getting into KDE but you're booting properly
<deuryte> brb will try
<seth> deuryte, when it asks you to choose a driver, try the radeon driver
<seth> if that doesn't get you in, let me know what /var/log/Xorg.0.log has to say
<BluesKaj> too late, my suggestion was going to be the default restricted driver in system settings/advanced
<BluesKaj> most lower end radeons will benefit from the older default restricted driver
<seth> BluesKaj, yeah, I just figured try the lowest denominator first and we can worry about bumping it up once he can get into kde
<genii> seth: I suspect he is getting a busybox since he was messing with switching from raid to ide in his bios
<genii> eg: initramfs fallthrough
<seth> arg :P if that's true i'm not going to be of any help. was just going off what he said above, that there was an error about the ati card
<genii> [20:15:30] <deuryte> seth: i went and changed a setting in the bios to start my sata in "raid" mode, all went well, but i decided to reset it back to "ide" mode, then it would only boot to a command line mode. no kde
<genii> ^
<seth> deuryte>	seth: it seems it wont recognize my ati 9200se vid card..
<genii> seth: I think he may be confused LOL
<MGrunde> I'm having trouble with one of my reiserfs drives, reiserfsck returns "Bad root block 0. (--rebuild-tree did not complete)"
<genii> seth: At any rate if he has actual shell and it's just complaining about some video issue hopefully it will progress
<seth> genii, yeah, we'll see
 * seth plays Sola Rola while waiting on him
 * genii sips his beer
<genii> His reboot seems to be taking a while
<hoax> #ubuntu
<hoax> #kubuntu
<CaptObvious> how do you set the resolution on boot?  like the kubuntu loading bar screen res?
<genii> hoax: to switch to a channel use /j #channelname
<genii> CaptObvious: Something like a kernel option vga=<something>
<CaptObvious> I did that already and it's still 1280x1024
<genii> CaptObvious: Then offhand no idea
<superdude2435> sound not working, tried everything,anyone have any suggestions?
<seth> superdude2435, what card
<seth> (or what type of onboard)
<superdude2435> intergrated
<superdude2435> umm
<superdude2435> hold a sec
<superdude2435> how would i check?
<biovore> lspci
<BluesKaj> superdude2435, or : lspci | grep audio
<superdude2435> Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<batis610> how can i change opening file with one click to two clikcs??
<BluesKaj> superdude2435,  asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<superdude2435> ok
<superdude2435> thanks
<Dragnslcr> batis610- System Settings -> Keyboard and Mouse -> Mouse
<draik> Hello all
<genii> superdude2435: You are using an intel HDA card. Please see ubotu link shortly
<genii> !intelhda | superdude2435
<ubotu> superdude2435: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<draik> How do I put an AVI video compilation onto a DVD?
<draik> As video, not data.
 * genii is starting to hate the 82801DB/DBL/DBM audio chipsets
<belorix> Hey, i have Kubuntu 7.10 and was wondering how to install restricted drvers for nvidia
<belorix> I also experiance random Freeze ups
<draik> belorix: Is should be ready for you in System Settings > Advanced (tab) > Restricted Drivers.
<paule118> ß????????ß
<belorix> With Kubuntu how do i enable all repos
<paule118> schit
<draik> belorix: Adept Manager > Adept > Manage Repositories
<belorix> Now what could be causing me random freezeups
<draik> belorix: type /sysinfo
<draik> Sysinfo for 'Lair': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz at 3216 MHz (6432 bogomips), HD: 460/766GB, RAM: 2270/3035MB, 137 proc's, 32.53min up
<Daisuke_Laptop> stupid k9copy segfaulting :\
<draik> What are your specs? Something must be slow.
<draik> Daisuke_Laptop: My whole laptop is doing that
<Manad> hello...anyone here have an idea why my torrents on Kubuntu are so slow when they were much faster on Windows? Even the same torrent running from 2 different machines (using the same internet connection) is much slower on Linux. I can't seem to go above 20kb/s download.
<draik> Daisuke_Laptop: I can't run my games and such. I don't want to do it all over again.
<Manad> I'm using deluge
<paule118> Die Fehlermeldung lautet: 13.
<draik> !ru | paule118
<ubotu> paule118: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Manad> and it's not port-forwarding, I did that and it passes Deluge's port-forwarding test
<maduser> in ktorrent I had to change some settings before it was fast
<maduser> torrents as well can be very slow
<Manad> which?
<maduser> stuff with the upload and download rates
<maduser> set my upload to 10kbs
<paule118>  Fehlermeldung : 13.
<draik> KTorrent is set to no limits on up/down speeds
<maduser> yeah
<maduser> but if you upload at a high speed it will slow down your download
<paule118>  Fehlermeldung : 13.
<Manad> no, it's not that. I reduced the upload speed to 50% of my connection. I also set it to 10% while troubleshooting.
<Manad> I'm not new to torrents, I'm new to linux
<maduser> ad
<maduser> I rember reading this stuff for configuration for utorrent for fast speeds
<belorix> now draik, What do i look for in sys info
<draik> Can someone tell me how to get an AVI into DVD format?
<draik> belorix: type           /sysinfo            in the channel. We will all see your computer specs.
<biovore> http://www.linux.com/feature/53702 <-- how to convert a avi into a DVD
<belorix> Sysinfo for 'belorix-desktop': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: AMDAthlon643500+ at 1000 MHz (2005 bogomips), , RAM: 431/439MB, 118 proc's, 16.22min up
<draik> biovore: Thank you :)
<draik> belorix: How many megs is the VRAM?
<belorix> swap|?
<belorix> 512mb
<draik> belorix: Video RAM. How many megs of RAM does the nVidia card have?
<belorix> idk
<tinin> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<batis610> in kde4, how can i change the fact that i havn't icons of all oppened windows in all desktops in the current desktop panel?
<Daisuke_Laptop> batis610: ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<belorix> Hi, how can i get desktop-effects or compiz
<barbara_> can I add locations to the system menu that is on the panel?
<barbara_> I want to add my documents
<crackhead_25> --how do i set the QTDIR variable ???
<CaptObvious> kubuntu for some reason isn't starting up kde on boot, how do I tell it to?
<tinin> Hi, I need to get some .deb packages to install kubuntu in a machine without internet, How could I do it?
<dsmith_> biovore: What happened to MD LUG?
<biovore> which LUG?
<CaptObvious> tinin: USB key
<dsmith_> Ubuntu MD
<dsmith_> Sysinfo for 'dsmith-laptop': Linux 2.6.20-16-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz at 3000 MHz (6000 bogomips), HD: 34/167GB, RAM: 1963/2026MB, 179 proc's, 3.6h up
<biovore> not sure..
<biovore> I hear stuff on the email reflector but I never see anyone in the IRC channel
<dsmith_> i saw the message from Craig..
<belorix> how can i get the clock to come outof military time
<tinin> I mean how could I download packages with dependencies to a usb key? CaptObvious
<tinin> I'm trying to use a Virtualbox to see wich packages I need
<Dr_willis> belorix,  right click on the clock - 'time and date settings' set it to use am/pm mode.
<tinin> with a default kubuntu
<Dr_willis> and YES.. i think it should default to am/pm also. :)
<CaptObvious> if you don't know how to put files onto a USB key, you have no business running linux
<dsmith_> belorix: date & time format
<tinin> ok
<maduser> why not military time?
<Dr_willis> You need to restart the clock.
<Dr_willis> maduser,  because 90% of the clocks in my house are NOT set to military time.. so why should this one.
<dsmith_> maduser: some ppl canot add 12 to anything
<dsmith_> lol
<Dr_willis> and given the target audiance of ubuntu/kubuntu -  - Keep things simple.
<maduser> true
<biovore> stop using those 4 letter words.. MATH.. evil
<dsmith_> well with flying I have to know UTC
<maduser> linux, however is not for retards
<CaptObvious> right, Dr_willis
<CaptObvious> the real issue
<tinin> woah  Apt On CD is what I was searching...
<genii> Dr_willis: You have me intrigued as to the other 10% of your clocks now
<CaptObvious> I have kubuntu on my PS3
<CaptObvious> default install
<maduser> nice
<CaptObvious> it just doesn't seem to be launching kdm on boot
<dsmith_> genii: heheh
<CaptObvious> I can launch it fine with startx
<CaptObvious> but I have to log in via the console first
<Dr_willis> genii,  i'm into shortwave/ham radio. :) some of them are set to UTC. :0
<Dr_willis> genii,  then ya got the clock thats made of ball-bearings going around on a ramp. :)
<genii> Dr_willis: Aaaaaah Ok :)
<biovore> same here.. I use qsstv for slowscan TV :-P
<tinin> Can you have 3d graphics in ps3 CaptObvious?
<CaptObvious> tinin: no
<tinin> But is it possible?
<CaptObvious> no
<CaptObvious> Dr_willis: /etc/X11/default-display-manager is set to /usr/bin/kdm
<xevious> i just installed artsbuilder in 7.10 and it crashes whenever i try to execute
<CaptObvious> it doesn't error or anything, it just doesn't seem to try to launch it
<tinin> http://kotaku.com/346073/ps3-megabox-homebrew-project-is-linux-for-commitment+phobes CaptObvious
<CaptObvious> there's a kdm in /etc/init.d
<tinin> 3D Linux gaming
<tinin> Emulation of games of almost all the platforms
<tinin> Possibility of launching PS3 games directly from MegaBOX
<CaptObvious> tinin: I don't care
<tinin> sorry, I'm want to buy a ps3, I'd like to know how well kubuntu would run on it
<CaptObvious> very well if I could just get this working
<genii> CaptObvious: If you do sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart               does it give any useful information?
<genii> Or does it start kdm?
<CaptObvious> sed: -e expression #1, char 32: unterminated 's' command
<biovore> sed -e s/thing/replace/
<biovore> needs a / on the end probably
<CaptObvious> huh?
<MGrunde> Does dd_rhelp/dd_rescue copy the entire partition, freespace and all, or does it only copy files?
<genii> maybe script error in the kdm startup
<CaptObvious> should I just remove then reinstall kdm?
<CaptObvious> or is it just the init.d script that's broken?
<genii> CaptObvious: If biovore is right may be some break in the init.d script. But perhaps try the: sudo apt-get remove --purge kdm;sudo apt-get install kdm              then try again starting it
<CaptObvious> dammit - where is repository info kept?
<CaptObvious> it wants the CD and I want to remove that from sources
<genii> Usually in /etc/apt/sourcs.list
<genii> but the ps3 kubuntu may vary from the usual
<CaptObvious> ta
<genii> typo from me. /etc/apt/sources.list                <- was missing an "e" in sources
<CaptObvious> package kdm is not available but is referenced by another source
<tinin> Can I run ubuntu ppc in a virtual machine in my 86 pc?
<CaptObvious> heh, there's no network interfaces defined
<CaptObvious> yet there were before
<CaptObvious> lspci returns nothing
<CaptObvious> like, absolutely nothing
<biovore> CaptObvious: PCI sounds broken..
<genii> Weird
<genii> I don't know anything much about the ps3 kubuntu
<biovore> tinin: maybe.. have to use qemu to emulate a PPC platform.. Not sure if it would work though..
<Dr_willis> Other then the fact tht i see a LOT of people asking questions about it - due to their problems. :P)
<CaptObvious> okay, networking is up :P
<tinin> biovore thanx, I was trying with virtualbox, as it seems easier. I just need to download some text to speech ppc packages to use with a live cd, but I need to take care of all dependencies
<CaptObvious> okay I got kdm reinstall
<CaptObvious> ed
<CaptObvious> same error
<CaptObvious> is there any way to regenerate the script in /etc/init.d?
<CaptObvious> or could I just copy it from another machine?
<CaptObvious> okay, new error now
<CaptObvious> on /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<CaptObvious> cannot create /var/run/kdm/Xaccess
<barbara_> can I add locations to the system menu that is on the panel?
<barbara_> CaptObvious: use sudo
<CaptObvious> then I get the sed error
<CaptObvious> sed: -e expression #1, char 32: unterminated 's' command
<CaptObvious> that's after copying the init script from another machine
<Manad> if I have a Samba share, would Windows clients be able to read shares that are on non-NTFS drives?
<CaptObvious> samba is a protocol in itself
<Manad> so it's just like FTP or HTTP then? I don't have to worry about the filesystem?
<hydrogen> roight
<CaptObvious> screw it
<CaptObvious> I just added startx into my .profile
<Manad> ok then, question 2...how can I format an NTFS drive and be able to use it in linux? What tool does this in KDE suite?
<Manad> err
<Manad> I meant, repartition it as ext3
<Manad> I know I can mount NTFS drives
<CaptObvious> Manad: ext2fs -j /dev/sda1
<CaptObvious> obviously replace /dev/sda1 with the drive you want to wipe
<Manad> gotcha
<CaptObvious> the -j means ext3 instead of ext2
<Manad> ext3 is what all the cool people use, right?
<CaptObvious> it's the norm
<hydrogen> ext3 is ext2 + journal
<Eko_Hermiyanto> hi.. I have Ubuntu and install KDE in my Ubuntu, how I can upgrade my KDE into the latest one?
<Eko_Hermiyanto> i have type apt-get upgrade
<Eko_Hermiyanto> but result nothing
<NightBird> Eko_Hermiyanto: do you mean install kde 4?
<NightBird> !kde4
<Manad> CaptObvious: "ext2fs" command not found
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<CaptObvious> that's what it is in gentoo, not sure in kubuntu
<Manad> you sure that exists in Kubuntu by default? I have 7.10
<Manad> ah
<Manad> ok
<hydrogen> no it isn't..
<NightBird> kubuntu 7.10 defaults to kde3.5
<NickPresta> Eko_Hermiyanto, do you want to use KDE 4.0.1? Personally, I would still have 3.5.8 around.
<hydrogen> use mkfs.ext3
<NightBird> you can set it up to be able to run kde4 as well
<hydrogen> or mke2fs
<daoudi5> hello
<NightBird> which should be that first link
<hydrogen> ext2fs has never been a command on any distro
<Manad> think you need 8.04 for kde4. But I'd recommend waiting, that's what all the sites say (even KDE themselves), it's very early in terms of features.
<Eko_Hermiyanto> NightBird: yes
<Eko_Hermiyanto> NickPresta: I love to get it
<Manad> hydro: mke2fs /dev/sda5           ??
<NickPresta> Manad, you can get KDE 4.0.1 in Gutsy (and it will be available by default in 8.04)
 * NightBird uses kde4 without problems
<Manad> I meant mkfs.ext3
<hydrogen> mke2fs -j /dev/sda5 or mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda5
<NickPresta> Eko_Hermiyanto, check out the !kde4 factoid.
<NickPresta> !tell Eko_Hermiyanto about kde4
<CaptObvious> I have a weird problem with my machine with a radeon 9000
<CaptObvious> it's way too bright, like the gamma is too high
<CaptObvious> the livecd is the same
<NightBird> !kde4 Eko_Hermiyanto
<NightBird> well bah
<NightBird> oh well
<NightBird> it's earlier in the chat though
<NickPresta> NightBird, I asked ubotu to PM him the KDE4 factoid :)
<NightBird> ah
<NightBird> the only thing I really miss in kde4 is for something to display the current cpu and ram usage...
<NightBird> I'm sure there's something  somewhere for it, but I haven't found it yet...
<hydrogen> ksysguard has been ported
<hydrogen> or
<NickPresta> NightBird, I would just use a SuperKaramba widget. I believe it has (or is getting) a KDE4 update
<hydrogen> alt-f2-> show system activity
<hydrogen> eh
<NightBird> hydrogen: I mean something to appear in the task bar :P
<hydrogen> why would you use superkaramba?
<Manad> hydrogen, the mkfs.ext3 command finished, but the drive does not show up in "Disks & Filesystems" as ext3 yet, it's empty. Do I need to reboot the OS?
<Eko_Hermiyanto> NightBird: oh thanks, i get a way to install the new kde into my ubuntu. thanks dude
<CaptObvious> real men use top
<hydrogen> theres a system monitor plasmoid
<Goop2> is there a good synth with a GUI that works with ALSA?
<hydrogen> but its still in early development
<hydrogen> hanging out in playground
<NightBird> CaptObvious: yeah, but I already have like 4 konsoles open already >_>
<CaptObvious> P
<CaptObvious> :P*
<Manad> nevermind
<Manad> if I have 2 ext3 partitions, one full, one empty, can I merge them without losing the data on the one that's full?
<genii> Yes
<Bandit> how can i tell which sound device my mic is in kubuntu ?
<CaptObvious> you want to do JBOD?
<CaptObvious> actually, can linux treat 2 ext3 partitions on seperate disks as 1 large partition?
<CaptObvious> or 3 on 3 seperate disks?
<CaptObvious> separate*
<hydrogen> with LVM
<hydrogen> yes
<hydrogen> not by default
<CaptObvious> that'd be useful for my fileserver
<CaptObvious> mind you
<CaptObvious> you can mount a volume in any directory, right?
<CaptObvious> so I could have a whole separate disk mounted in ~/downloads
<hydrogen> yes
<CaptObvious> like windows can with NTFS
<NightBird> you can make any file systems mount point be anywhere in linux...  like I have a 60 ext3 partition set up as my /home directory, while my / directory has 40 gigs to use elsewhere
<hydrogen>  mm
<hydrogen> I have a -8.0 zetabyte drive for my /home
<Manad> hydrogen, i have my new ext3 parttion ready, but Disks & Filesystems shows it as disabled. How do I enable it without restarting the computer? I set a mount point, so it's just a matter ofenabling.
<Manad> the GUI has no such option
<Manad> except "enable at startup"
<NightBird> Manad: try mount <directory it will mount too>
<NightBird> from a console
<CaptObvious> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/whatever
<hydrogen> you will need to be root
<hydrogen> or use sudo
<NightBird> yeah... so if you're mounting the partition to the path /lol the command would be "sudo mount /lol"
<Manad> allright, that worked! Thanks! :P
<NightBird> np
<Manad> I knew abount Mount but thought "enabled" would be a hardware thing unrelated to mount
<CaptObvious> you could put it in your fstab for the future
<NightBird> CaptObvious: I think that's pretty much what he did do with a gui
<Manad> yeah
<NightBird> though, if it provided a way to create it, I find it odd that it wouldn't also provide a mechanism to mount it now
<Manad> yeah, it's not very intuitive
<Manad> but I guess the newbie user (ie me if you guys weren't helping me) would know that he can restart the pc to mount it
<toyo|desk> hey all
<CaptObvious> woah
<CaptObvious> I just rebooted
<NightBird> eh... that's one of those habits that you have to try to break new people of that habit
<CaptObvious> and kdm launched
<CaptObvious> oh dammit, wrong machine
<CaptObvious> this was the one that worked anyway :P
<NightBird> you should rarely have to restart linux
<CaptObvious> I rebooted to plug HDDs back in :P
<toyo|desk> so I dont know who all was here last night when I was talking about my USB 2.0 issue that I have
<NightBird> at least compared to windows... the only time I find that you have to reboot in linux is for a new kernel install
<toyo|desk> but the tip I tried to correct it just helped it for a while
<toyo|desk> it still kills the hard drive after a while
<CaptObvious> tf
<CaptObvious> wtf*
<CaptObvious> hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<CaptObvious> I take it that means I need root :P
<toyo|desk> to mount the drive?
<CaptObvious> to browse it
<Manad> is it possible a USB hard drive will fail to mount on Linux? I detect it just fine, but it syas "hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000"
<toyo|desk> right click it hit properties
<toyo|desk> click mounting
<toyo|desk> uncheck mount as user
<toyo|desk> that worked for me
<toyo|desk> on my ntfs part
<toyo|desk> of my external
<Manad> that worked
<toyo|desk> :)
<Manad> why doesn't it do that by default? how is the average guy supposed to know?
<toyo|desk> I had to look around on the internet for a long time for that tip
<toyo|desk> I think it only has to do with ntfs partitions
<toyo|desk> er sorry ntfs partitions on external drives
<toyo|desk> anyway dose anyone know where the ubuntu/kubuntu devs chill?
<crimsun> "away from IRC".
<Manad> nonsense
<toyo|desk> kernel devs specifically
<DreadKnight> toyo|desk: #ubuntu-dev
<crimsun> again, away from IRC.  They do chat in #ubuntu-kernel during USA business hours.
<genii> toyo|desk: Likely the employee lounge at Canonical
<toyo|desk> aye
<toyo|desk> lol
<Manad> sorry to keep asking questions, but I wanted to share a folder with a Windows computer and was under the impression Kubuntu came with Samba. If I go to System Settings > Sharing it warns me that "SMB server is not installed on this machine"
<bigdad1e> hi everyone. i am having a problem with uncompressing hldsupdatetool.bin can someone help me?
<DreadKnight> Manad: sudo apt-get install samba    i guess :P
<DreadKnight> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Manad> thanks for the link
<bigdad1e> ive been at it for 3 hours now reading up on everything and nothing seems to be helping me at all.
<bigdad1e> !uncompress
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uncompress - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bigdad1e> !ncompress
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ncompress - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> bigdad1e:  ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<bigdad1e> tried it doesnt work
<genii> bigdad1e: What message does it give when you try that?
<bigdad1e> bigdad1e@bigdad1e-desktop:~/gameserver/srcds$ ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<bigdad1e> bash: ./hldsupdatetool.bin: No such file or directory
<bigdad1e> its in there
<CaptObvious> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<CaptObvious> :P
<Daisuke_Ido> is the capitalization right?
<CaptObvious> !ebox
<ubotu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<bigdad1e> yea
<bigdad1e> its all lowercase
<genii> bigdad1e: Is that the actual dir it is in?
<genii> bigdad1e: The next thing which comes to mind is that is IS executing, but the program is looking for some file or directory which does not exist in the places it looks.
<bigdad1e> home/bigdad1e/gameserver/srcds
<mortici> is there anyway to set a permanent DNS server setting, so that i don't have to enter it every time i boot up the pc?
<CaptObvious> bigdad1e: sudo chmod +x hldsupdatetool.bin
<bigdad1e> tried that too
<CaptObvious> mortici: sudo nano /etc/hosts
<CaptObvious> oh wait
<genii> bigdad1e: I mean that the progam called hldsupdatetool.bin is running. But then part of what it does when beginning to operate is look for something which does not exist
<mortici> CaptObvious: thats for the host file
<CaptObvious> DNS server setting rather than DNS entry?
<bigdad1e> nothing comes up when i put that command in
<CaptObvious> do you not get DNS server by DHCP?
<CaptObvious> but anyway
<CaptObvious> sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<mortici> thanks :)
<mortici> i do
<mortici> but i want different DNS servers :)
<CaptObvious> :)
<mortici> ok
<bigdad1e> im lost right now and its starting to get the best of me lol
<mortici> well it says the changes will be over written
<mortici> :/
<mortici> doesn't help me much there
<mortici> is there a permanent location else where?
<CaptObvious> yeah, wherever network interfaces are defined in kubuntu
<mortici> weird
 * CaptObvious thrashes 3 hard drives at once
<Pici> mortici: add this to /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf: prepend domain-name-servers xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx;
<mortici> when i set it there they disappear
<bigdad1e> genii: can you pm me
<mortici> Pici:  you are god :)
<Pici> mortici: mine is like this for OpenDNS: prepend domain-name-servers 208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220;
<CaptObvious> "Fetched 11.6MB in 6s (1687kb/s)" <3
<mortici> Pici: did you comment out domain-name-servers in the request field?
<Pici> mortici: No, I didnt.
<mortici> k
<mortici> this works with dhcp awsome
<mortici> even better
<Pici> yep yep :)
<mortici> is there a way for a manual setup to do the same thing, IF i wanted to eliminate DHCP and set static routes?
<genii> bigdad1e: I'm not here much longer. try: sudo apt-get install lib32gcc1                    then after try to run the file again by: ./filename
<genii> eg: ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<hydrogen> is there a version of acrobat reader for linux?
<bigdad1e> yay
<bigdad1e> that worked
<joh6nn> any search i run in apt-cache has lots of blank lines mixed in with the output, and once the search is done, bash acts like i held down the enter key; anyone know what might cause that?
<bigdad1e> thanks alot
<bigdad1e> you saved my computer from a firey grave lol.
<bigdad1e> you have a wonderful day or night depending on where ever you are located. but thank you soo much.
<bigdad1e> life saver
<genii> bigdad1e: np. Have a good night
<genii> See everyone later <passes coffees out to all>
<bigdad1e> good night everyone and thank you for all your help.
<mortici> there has to be a location to set the settings perminately for the manual configed address....
<hydrogen> or let me rephrase that.. how do I get acrobat reader in kubuntu?
<Dragnslcr> hydrogen- kpdf should be installed by default
<joh6nn> hydrogen: do you want acrobat specifically, or just something to read pdfs?
<hydrogen> I need acrobat
<hydrogen> not a pdf reader
<hydrogen> acrobat reader*
<hydrogen> not any pdf reader*
<hydrogen> to clarify
<Dragnslcr> Is there some specific pdf file that isn't being displayed correctly in kpdf?
<hydrogen> It is an interactive pdf
<hydrogen> and kpdf can't handle
<Dragnslcr> Ah
<hydrogen> and okular is misbehaving for me :/
<Dragnslcr> Adobe's site might have a Linux version available
<Dragnslcr> If not, you could try using wine
<joh6nn> there's one in the repositories, i think
<hydrogen> adobe has an rpm..
<posingaspopular> sigh, okay so I was messnig with knetworkmanager, now all my setting are wrong
<hydrogen> not seeing anything in apt
<posingaspopular> i cant even scan for networks anymore
<hydrogen> but I wasn't sure if it was hidden somewhere
<posingaspopular> is there a way to revert everything I did?
<joh6nn> hmm.  guess not
<joh6nn> i thought there was
<joh6nn> well, like Dragnslcr said then, check the adobe site
<joh6nn> anybody have any guess what would make apt-cache start spitting out blank lines in any search?
<ubuntu> someone please help me, this live CD messed up up my MBR and i cant get back into windows, my windows CD wont even boot
<thesiege> any ideas guys?
<thesiege> im on a live cd and i tried downloading ms-sys but i cant compile it
<joh6nn> Ubuntu: thesiege what do you mean, the cd won't boot?
<draik> How do I clear my CLI history?
<Dragnslcr> draik- you can clear out ~/.bash_history
<joh6nn> draik: you mean erase the history so no one can see what you did, or just clear the screen?
<thesiege> my xp cd wont boot
<draik> Clear out everything I've typed
<joh6nn> thesiege: you said that.  i'm looking for error messages, or at the least a little more detail
<draik> thesiege: I think you're in the wrong channel
<hydrogen> type `clear`
<hydrogen> or `reset`
<draik> Clear only clears the screen. Reset didn't do it.
<thesiege> error 21
<thesiege> from grub
<thesiege> when i tried installing ubuntu from the live cd to a removeable HDD i got this error after reboot
<thesiege> now only the live cd works
<reaperdragon> hey ktorrent wont start up any advice
<mortici> start it in konsole
<mortici> and see what the error is
<reaperdragon> it says already started
<draik> I read that wrong. I swore reaperdragon said "kTorrent won't start up any devices"
<joh6nn> thesiege: open up /boot/grub/menu.lst
<reaperdragon> but it's not in my start bar
<reaperdragon> like it use to be
 * draik thinks it's time for lasik eye surgery
<thesiege> ok, id do that how?
<joh6nn> thesiege: pick any text editor, and just browse to that file
<thesiege> ok
<joh6nn> once you've got it open, scroll down to the bottom
<reaperdragon> ktorrent is showing in my bar
<reaperdragon> is not
<thesiege> ok im there
<joh6nn> thesiege: the entries down at the bottom, that make up the menu, they should all have lines that say something like "root            (hd#,#)"
<draik> QDVDAuthor is taking too long. Is there an alternative to putting an AVI as Video DVD that will not take 3+ hours
<thesiege> yeah i see them
<joh6nn> does it say "root          (hd0,0)" ?
<thesiege> root		(hd1,0)
<thesiege> the last one does
<thesiege> the windows one
<thesiege> but the first one has root(hd1,0)
<joh6nn> do you have windows and linux on separate hard drives?
<joh6nn> or are they on the same drive?
<thesiege> well i was trying to put linux on the removable hdd
<thesiege> and currently i am on a live CD and windows is on  the internal hdd
<joh6nn> so they're on different drives?
<thesiege> technically yes
<joh6nn> ok
<draik> Yay... 3 hours and 11 minutes... yet again for the past x minutes
<joh6nn> have you moved the drives around since you tried to install?
<thesiege> well, not really, like i said, i only have 1 internal drive, and then i have my external drive
<joh6nn> just for kicks, type "mount" in a terminal, and PM the results to me
<thesiege> it says im unregistered, i cant pm
<thesiege> http://pastebin.com/m46f20355
<thesiege> its right there
<unagi> i think im ready to remove gnome and stick with kde.........but im worried it might remove something i need/want
<joh6nn> paste in all the menu entries from grub, too.  just for the hell of it
<joh6nn> unagi: so leave it be for now?
<joh6nn> or do you need the space?
<bigdad1e> can someone help me with setting up an ftp server?
<unagi> i dont NEED it but i rarely switch to gnome anymore
<thesiege> http://pastebin.com/m210667fc
<unagi> i mean like im so  use to using gedit
<unagi> though i like kate
<unagi> is there a page that shows a translation of progs from gnome to kde?
<biovore> just run your gnome program in kde..
<unagi> if i remove gnome it removes all gnome based progs right?
<bigdad1e> how hard is it to set up an ftp server?
<bigdad1e> !ftpserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftpserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bigdad1e> !ftp server
<ubotu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<biovore> nope.. install proftpd or wu-ftp
<unagi> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<biovore> or one of thoes others
<bigdad1e> and it will set it up so other people can connect to a seleted folder and upload files to it from their home or business?
<thesiege> anything joh6nn?
<DreadKnight> bigdad1e: you are asking for a ftp-server :P
<biovore> FTP is sorta of a problem because its plain text..  try sftp  (winscp on windows)
<joh6nn> thesiege: looking now
<bigdad1e> true
<biovore> should work if you have ssh installed
<bigdad1e> i installed proftp and gproftp doesnt seem to like me to much?
<Lthreethreetee> just use ssh
<unagi> use html\
<DreadKnight> ssh is cool xD
<bigdad1e> ssh for ftp server?
<joh6nn> thesiege: what drive are you trying to boot from?
<DreadKnight> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<biovore> Is ssh is installed you can sftp into the box..  (passwords not in plain site that way, more secure)
<thesiege> i would like to boot the windows drive hda1
<bigdad1e> will people runing windows be able to access the files?
<biovore> if they have winscp installed.. yes
<ses59> i installed a 32bit adobe reader and now it is messing up opening pdf files but i can not find a way to apt-get to uninstall it any suggestions on how to remove the bad program?
<bigdad1e> i need something they wont need anything but an ftp client to connect to
<ses59> i have a 64 bit kubuntu running
<joh6nn> thesiege: which drive are you actively attempting to boot from?
<joh6nn> bigdad1e: i strongly recommend forcing them to use an sftp client, rather than an ftp client.  or is that not an option?
<thesiege> joh6nn: im not sure i understand the question
<bigdad1e> it is but im new to linux and i dont know how to install all of these programs
<thesiege> i told my bios to boot from the internal HDD
<joh6nn> thesiege: and that's the drive that windows is on?
<thesiege> yes
<bigdad1e> joh6nn: can you show me?
<Lthreethreetee> !apt | bigdad1e
<ubotu> bigdad1e: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<joh6nn> thesiege: i understand exactly what happened, but i don't know how to explain it.  basically, you've bitten off more than you can chew, and it's more than i can help you with at 10 till midnight, with work in the morning
<joh6nn> what happens when you try to boot your windows CD?
<bigdad1e> i know the basics of apt and aptitude sudo but configuring the ftp server is what i dont knwo what to do with
<albertolempira> hey guys i have a dumb question... Can i have some desktop effects (like Compiz Fusion) on  KDE 4 ¿?
<thesiege> it says inspecting systems hardware and then nothing happens
<biovore> albertolempira: there built into kde4
<drarem> how can I copy my current kde session to a test one, dont want to mess up current one
<joh6nn> bigdad1e: i'm gonna go to bed in a second, but if you hop into #ubuntu i'm sure someone there will be able to help
<biovore> just have to turn them on.. there not that fancy yet..
<thesiege> dont worry, i can come back tomorrow, its not that important
<mortici> albertolempira: yes, right click on the window and select window behaviour you can enable special effects from there
<bigdad1e> ok
<bigdad1e> thanks
<joh6nn> all right, i'm tired
<joh6nn> night
<thesiege> thanks man
<albertolempira> mortici: thanks!
<mortici> np
<Vermyndax> hey all
<Vermyndax> I am having a really weird problem
<Vermyndax> I *just* installed Kubuntu 7.10
<Vermyndax> from the DVD
<_2> all is not here right now.  can we help ?
<Vermyndax> login to my desktop
<Vermyndax> and it says there's a distribution upgrade... huh?
<Vermyndax> I just installed the newest
<Vermyndax> and adept refuses to update packages
<Vermyndax> hmmm now that I've rebooted, X won't start
<Vermyndax> any idea why it would tell me there is a distribution upgrade and start loading the dist upgrade tool?
<_2> and that's a fresh install....   i think i will wait and let "all" handle that one...
<Vermyndax> yeah it's a fresh install... totally bizarre
<Vermyndax> now I'm in the command line doing an apt-get upgrade/update
<Daisuke_Laptop> it tells you there's a distribution upgrade and loads the upgrade tool because adept is bugged.  it's now been bugged for four months.
<Vermyndax> so let's see what happens now
<Daisuke_Laptop> and NOTHING has been done to resolve this.
<Vermyndax> Daisuke_Laptop: wow... so, what's the method for updating then?
<Daisuke_Laptop> god i love kde
<Vermyndax> wow that really, really sucks
<Vermyndax> I am in command line updating it now
<Vermyndax> I was going to load KDE 4.0.1 just to see it anyway
<toyo|desk> are there any kde apps for adjusting the cpu frequency
<Vermyndax> rebooting now let's see what happens
<Vermyndax> problem is... evolution drives me nuts, which is why I prefer kde
<Vermyndax> well, that seems to have fixed it
<Vermyndax> I am in the splash now
<drarem> if I right-click -> remove panel from kde3, how can i get it back
<_2> kicker
<drarem> is there just an easy way to create a new session based on kde3 and test with that
<_2> new session ? logout  drop to a console and run#  mv ~/.kde ~/.backup_kde    # log back in.
<_2> is that what you mean ?
<drarem> yes, so it shows up in my session list and I can select it
<Vermyndax> heh
<Vermyndax> I am a sadist
<Vermyndax> here comes kde4-core
<drarem> ty
<_2> oh kdm option...     errr not sure what to say there
<drarem> oh
<_2> what i said will reset your kde session to defaults  but wont add an option that isn't already in kdm.
<Vermyndax> anyone else here using kde 4.0.1?
<_2> i'm not even using X
<drarem> ok
<_2> drarem if it remember rightly, you can add an entry in /etc/X11/sessions/ something....   errr been to long.
<drarem> thanks
<_2> i think i have several dirs in /etc that apt didn't remove when i cleaned my system
<Vermyndax> not impressed
<_2> :[
<_2> a hoe-ax ?   isn't that a multi-purpose gardening tool ?
<_2> sort of like a pick-ax ?    only it's a  hoax    :)
<wastedfluid> May sound stupid; but I can not figure it out for the life of me.  Does anyone know how to disable this OSD of messages with Kopete... when I get a message, it pops up these annoying OSD's of it.. and I've looked all in the configure dialog, and can't find it.
<_2> thought i'd look up [pbflush] and see if i wanted it on my box or not.   found this thread http://lists.samba.org/archive/linux/2004-February/009679.html    laugh a minute
<Carutsu> hey why can't i use the pop3:/ kioslave, it asks if i want to open it with kmail instead of just logging in
<_2> [17187201.872000] Device 'vesafb.0' does not have a release() function, it is broken and must be fixed.
<Eko_Hermiyanto> my KDE 4 works good in Ubuntu... oh yes baby
<Eko_Hermiyanto> :D
<Carutsu> anyone knows what I'm talking about... at least :P
<_2> Carutsu about email access via konqueror it looks like.  but what happens if you just navigate the ip    not use the kio ?
<Carutsu> what do you mean, writting foomail@fooserver ?
<_2> yeah
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> that wouldn't work
<Carutsu> nop it tries to send a mail _2
<_2> ah it's mimed.  k
<Carutsu> _2: it seems
<Carutsu> hydrogen: any clues why it doesn't "just work"TM ? :P
<hydrogen> Carutsu: kmail is probably set as your pop3 handler
<hydrogen> higher than konqueror
<Carutsu> mm, perhaps... lets see
<Carutsu> thank you all, I'll try to solve it at a later time
<_2> i really think that this box could do without all of these   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d208d7414
<_2> an i wonder where my ps went....
<Carutsu> hydrogen: mm I wasn't able to find pop3:/ in konqueror's dialog, as far as I can see it just manages files
<Carutsu> mime tipes
<_2> true: /bin/ps: No such file or directory
<_2> !find /bin/ps
<ubotu> File /bin/ps found in procps
<_2> ok.
<hydrogen> what did you do!
<_2> hmm ?
<_2> oh i just installed procps
<hydrogen> why did you uninstall it? Oo
<_2> caues i cleaned this system
<_2> for Q in `dpkg -l | grep 'ii ' | cut -d' ' -f3` ;do apt-get -y --purge remove $Q ;done      <<<<  i ran that.
<Smutt> hey what f button do i press to boot my laptop from cd drive
<hydrogen> uhm
<hydrogen> doesn't that uninstall everything you have?
<NightBird> Smutt: depends on the bios...
<_2> hydrogen no.
<_2> skipps everything marked "essential"
<Smutt> im trying to install kubuntu and f10 and f8 not working
<hydrogen> ah
<NightBird> Smutt: you may need to set it to boot by default by getting into the bios options, or you may have the ability to declare a one time boot from
<NightBird> I've seen F1, F2, F8 and Escape all being buttons to do special things with the bios
<Smutt> its an asus f3 series laptop...anyone else here have an asus?
<_2> hydrogen but if one adds --force-yes   then it does what you were thinking
<NightBird> I have an asus
<Smutt> how to boot it from cd drive
<NightBird> I have to use the F2, but there is no guarantee that that will be sufficient
<Smutt> wats this force thing u guys speak of....i dont wanna do it by mistake?
<Smutt> f2 and f3 should have same boot load button
<NightBird> I hit F2 to open the bios, change the boot order to have the cd drive be boot from before the disk
<Smutt> alright kool
<Daisuke_Ido> i've also seen tab and delete as major bios keys
<Smutt> i guess ill try that
<Smutt> wat button shoudlnt i push because might nuke my drives
<NightBird> yeah... there is no real standard in how to enter bios configuration...
<_2> Smutt you wont force the package manager by mistake.   if you do it, it will be intentional.     it always is.
<Smutt> damn...they need a damn standard
<Smutt> lol ok
<Smutt> cya all ill be back on kubuntu hopefully
<Daisuke_Ido> wow...  looks like they got flash fixed.
<mirador> bonjour
<_2> daisuke yeah del is very common
<Daisuke_Ido> !fr | mirador
<ubotu> mirador: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mirador> je suis nouveau sous kubuntu
<mirador> merci
<Daisuke_Ido> Version 9.0.48.0.2+really0ubuntu12.1 < clever.
 * NightBird goes to bed
<_2> well they may have fixed flash but they have not fixed "tzconfig"
<_2> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d2f00d8c8
<_2> not on the LTS anyway
<_2> when i power down, i'll check the hardware clock from bios and make sure it is set to utc
<_2> i'm pretty sure it is though
<Daisuke_Ido> _2: tzconfig is fine on the newer releases - don't know why they wouldn't backport it
<_2> me either
<_2> shalom
<djdarkman> hello, there was a kde4 update this morning, did it contain the kicker custumization?
<djdarkman> ohhh soorry, never mind
<djdarkman> didn`t see the topic
<kunal_> there is no kicker in KDE4
<djdarkman> ok, I dont know how it`s called
<djdarkman> I was referring to the panel...
<Eko_Hermiyanto> yes
<Eko_Hermiyanto> there is somewhat like kicker in the panel
<Eko_Hermiyanto> kickoff is the name
<djdarkman> kickoff is the name of the new fancy kmenu....
<Eko_Hermiyanto> the new kde is amazing
<ethan961> the panel was disappearing on me, and I couldn't find the executable name to launch it again
<Rcommander> Hi guys I need some help configuring Kubuntu on my Asus g1s
<Rcommander> On my Asus g1s in Gnome ubuntu all my FN keys works fine, however in Kubuntu they don't seem to work right??
<Patrick13251> I'm trying to install some nvidia drivers on Kubuntu 7.10 and having issues shutting down x properly.  Does anyone have a moment to help?
<Rcommander> patrick what kind of computer do you have?
<Patrick13251> Homemade Intel Dual core, installed the 64 bit kernel
<Rcommander> whats the mobo?
<Rcommander> i mean brand
<Patrick13251> I think asus with an nvidia chipset
<Rcommander> ok do you have 4GB ram?
<Patrick13251> Yes
<Rcommander> ok
<Rcommander> you need to update the bios, what is happening is that older Asus bios' cannot map the north bridge correctly, download the bios for your mobo that says "support for Penryn CPU' or "memory issue fixed"
<Rcommander> you should be fine
<Patrick13251> Ok, is there a place I can get more info about this?  And thanks for the help by the way.
<Rcommander> um no i had to do this for mine...if you google they have a kernel patch or something...but i ain't savvy enough to install it
<Rcommander> myself
<apparle> Can I update my repositories without net
<Smutt> hi all im new to kubuntu...where do i go on kubuntu to connect to a wireless network...im on laptop
<sayucyof> hello
<apparle> I donot have net at home but I want to upgrade my repositories. can I do that
<Patrick13251> Apparle, I sent you some messages directly.  Did you get those?
<Patrick13251> Apparle, I haven't tried it but have you looked here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=310020
<apparle> Patrick13251: I did not geet any of your messages
<ogy> tst
<apparle> Patrick13251: could you come offtopic. Please
<Patrick13251> apparle, Im an irc noob.  I must be doing something wrong then.
<Patrick13251> on my client I just click on your name and a new window pops up.  Typing in there doesn't go to you apparently
<apparle> some one please help us IRC as both of us are noob s about IRC. How do we talk privately?
<apparle> Patrick13251: I can see that the link is very useful but is there a windows version
<Patrick13251> hmm
<Patrick13251> no but if you have a different PC you could use a live-cd of some kind and then probably put it on a USB stick
<Patrick13251> then again, Im no expert, maybe they do have a PC version of apt
<Patrick13251> maybe for cygwin or mingw
<apparle> Patrick13251: I could not understand exactly what to do. Could you explain?
<apparle> Patrick13251: Could you explain what to do with what was stated in the link
<apparle> Patrick13251: Please explain how to use the script in more detail
<apparle> privmsg Patrick13251
<apparle> privmsg Patrick13251 sadf
<Patrick13251> im getting messages in the other window now
<ethan961> haha
<apparle> Patrick13251: Ok reply in the new window
<Patrick13251> Ok I replied in the other window, do you see it?
<apparle> Patrick13251: No. Type this command in this window "/PRIVMSG apparle <msg>" .replace <msg> with your msg
<Patrick13251> I'm typing that but nothing happens, is there a typo in it?
<Patrick13251> Anyway its really late here and I have to hit the sack.  I had a peek at the link and it won't work for you directly
<apparle> Patrick13251: I am also getting late for lecture bye
<apparle> bye bye
<Patrick13251> later
<harmental> hey guys..i have realized i no longer have a swap!!
<harmental> any hints?
<harmental> my fstab claims: "/dev/hda6 none swap sw 0 0"
<Patrick13251> is /etc/init.d/kdm stop not working correctly in Kubuntu 7.10?
<mith_> hi all! are there any way to easily configure my multimedia keyboard?
<noam_> is it just me or the latest flash player update breaks konqueror?
<spartacus> Hi. Just a question re installing Kubuntu on an existing Ubuntu installation. The 4.0.1 news page says to install kde4-core, while FAQ says to install kubuntu-desktop. Should I read that to mean I need both?
<emilsedgh> spartacus: kubuntu-desktop will install kubuntu stuff which are KDE3 based
<emilsedgh> spartacus: if you want a complete kubuntu with stability, go with kubuntu-desktop, if you want to be on the edge of desktop technology and you dont mind losing a few features and a little bit of stability, go with kde4-core
<spartacus> emilsedgh: OK, I don't mind bleeding edge stuff now and then. I should get a full KDE 4 desktop available in KDM after installing kde4-core?
<emilsedgh> spartacus: i think so, read the announcement, teaches how to install kde4 stuff
<llutz> spartacus: you won't bcus most of the apps aren't ported to kde4 now
<spartacus> emilsedgh: I have. I didn't  think it was clear that kde-desktop only installed 3.x, so wanted to check what was needed...
<emilsedgh> good
<spartacus> llutz: yeah, that's fine though - I'm mostly looking for the KDE4 core desktop...
<ctx144k> hello all, i wanna change my quit-dialog in KDE... i dont need the 2 options for sleeping-mode
<ctx144k> is there a way to diable them?
<ctx144k> disable
<ForgeAus> wow
<ForgeAus> AndLinux is Kubuntu for Windows :)
<ForgeAus> well the KDE pack is, its based on kubuntu gutsy currently
<ForgeAus> (400mb image)
<ForgeAus> sudo seems to be missing
<ForgeAus> oddly
<themzot_> ΗΣ;ΥΦΨΡΕςΦ8
<themzot_> ΙΔΦ3Υηφωςςςγγγηηθφιεδδθθθθθθθθςυρφη
<ForgeAus> the Kmenu "notification" icon (ie windows system tray) has lotsa kde apps :)
<ForgeAus> and you can edit files from anywhere in kate :)
<ForgeAus> or browse from anywhere
<Riddell> ForgeAus: where's this?
<jussi01> !gr | themzot_
<ubotu> themzot_: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<themzot_> \ #gympedin
<mith_> !keyboard
<ubotu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<mith_> !Shortcuts
<ubotu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<ForgeAus> Riddell Google: AndLinux (its based on CoLinux)
<ForgeAus> its interesting, not there yet but quite good
<ForgeAus> basically runs from a .drv file (which is a 4 gig hardfile of a kubuntu dustro)
<ForgeAus> grr distro
<ForgeAus> its cut down of course
<ForgeAus> theres also a smaller 100 or so mb xfce one
<ForgeAus> and a swap .drv
<nareshov> Hi, does the kubuntu installer do LVM install?
<ForgeAus> but the .drv files are pretty much static (although they are resizable there's a tool with it for that)
<ForgeAus> only one problem I don't know how to shut it down lol
<ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL> Всем добрый день!
<jussi01> !ru | ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL
<ubotu> ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL> Sorry, I was wrong...
<nicobrain> moin, moin
<nicobrain> kann ich mir aus ner live-cd nen command-line system installieren?
<llutz> !de | nicobrain nur wenn du nach installation 90% des Sys löschst
<ubotu> nicobrain nur wenn du nach installation 90% des Sys löschst: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL> My players (coffein and oth.) don't show video. What's the reason?
<nicobrain> ah okay...danke
<ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL> Did anybody have such problem?
<ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL> My players (coffein and oth.) don't show video. Did anybody have such problem?
<jussi01> ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL: what kind of video, and are you getting an error message?
<ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL> Video - .avi ; mpg. No message. Scrollbar is going like video is  played...
<jussi01> !avi | ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL
<ubotu> ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Creationist> ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL: Have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL> I'll test it now...
<jussi01> ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL: that should be kubuntu-restricted-extras for kubuntu
<nareshov> Does the Kubuntu installed support LVM installs?
<nareshov> installer*
<jussi01> !lvm | nareshov
<ubotu> nareshov: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ForgeAus> hmm how to do kde3 + kde4?
<jussi01> ForgeAus: just install kde4 on top of a kde3 install - you will find instructions in the topic of #kubuntu-kde4
<ForgeAus> lol the topic there says to come here :)
<ForgeAus> 'This channel is for KDE4 support on Kubuntu only. If you are running KDE3, please go to #kubuntu
<inetpro> ja maar wys vir Frikkadel
<neville> Has anybody here ever used Uck?
<neville> If so, what have they thought of it?
<jussi01> ForgeAus: hmmm, I suppose you could read it like that.
<inetpro> oops ... sorry
<ForgeAus> I'm trying to do something that it probably shouldn't be able to do anyway, for now I'm happy to leave it
<ForgeAus> I'm just happy to have whats turning out to essentially be an embedded kubuntu in my windows
<ForgeAus> ogl support is terrible tho
<ForgeAus> I need a better diff X-server or something to replace TAP whatever that is
<jussi01> neville: what is it?
<ForgeAus> hehe I'd be interesting to see if wine does anything more from inside andlinux than it does in plain kubuntu
<jussi01> nm...
<neville> Ubuntu Customisation Kit
<jussi01> !uck
<ubotu> UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<jussi01> :D
<ForgeAus> whats gobuntu?
<neville> So far, it seems to be awesome :D
<jussi01> !gobuntu
<ubotu> gobuntu is a freedom-focused flavour of Ubuntu intended for experienced Linux enthusiasts. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/gobuntu for more information and download mirrors..
<ForgeAus> oh so its just missing non FOSS stuff?
<neville> No more having to download everything again after format for me :D
<ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL> I use a laptop Asus, but sound doesn't work completely. Alsamixer didn't help... what can I do?
<jussi01> ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL: which sound card ?
<ForgeAus> I had problems with Asus and sound with kubuntu too
<jussi01> ForgeAus: pretty much
<ForgeAus> still dunno what they were
<ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL> Realtek
<jussi01> a little more info would be good ;)
<ForgeAus> ok now I can get rid of interix and maybe pkgsrc bootstrap my andlinux (I'm sure it wasn't meant for that! rofl but it could b fun)
<ForgeAus> also to test if slackware binaries work in AndLinux like they do in Kubuntu
<ForgeAus> if this works I don't need to fix my kubuntu partition I can just use this instead
<ForgeAus> and maybe put MacOSX there in place of it:)
<jussi01> ForgeAus: -offtopic ;)
<ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL> jussi01: How can i watch version of my sound card (for more information)?
<phobos_> hey
<phobos_> how to intall KDE4.0
<jussi01> ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL: lspci in terminal should have it listed
<jussi01> !kde4 | phobos_
<ubotu> phobos_: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<phobos_> thx men
<ctx144k> anyone knows how to change resolution of kubuntu7.10 splashscreen?
<ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL> jussi01: I can send you result of lspci
<ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL> Because I can't understand it's results...
<psi_> i have an issue with mplayer when it starts playing a movie the picture is massive any ideas?
<ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL> Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X1200 Series Audio Controller
<ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL> \n
<ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL> I have kubuntu on lap-top Asus. Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X1200 Series Audio Controller. There's no sound. What should I do?
<jussi01> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jussi01> ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL: sorry, was away for afew mins
<ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL> Don't matter...
<ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL> So, what do you think about this?
<jussi01> ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL: did you do what the bot instructed?
<ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL> I'm doing this now, but links are not so helpful...
<jussi01> ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL: you tried the first part: K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked
<ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL> Of course, I did it first
<m_tadeu> hi...is there a way to install the openoffice2.3 packages in feisty?
<thanasi> m_tadeu: there might be packages or installers on the openoffice site, but i'm not sure
<m_tadeu> thanasi: just installer binaries....was avoiding that. I'd rather use .deb packages from a repository
<thanasi> m_tadeu: not sure then. haven't tried it yet
<PolitikerALT> Does anyone know a tool to temporarily disable one core (Intel Core 2 Duo) in order to save energy?
<Lynoure> PolitikerALT: is there such a tool for some OS out there?
<tomahasamoot> How can I download src pkgs?
<Lynoure> tomahasamoot: apt-get source packagename
<tomahasamoot> oh thanks!
<tomahasamoot> I thot I was looking for foo-src
<tomahasamoot> what directory will it dump the source files into?
<jussi01> !shortcuts
<ubotu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Lynoure> tomahasamoot: the once you are in.
<tomahasamoot> ok
<tomahasamoot> thanks
<ROOT_OF_ALL_EVIL> How to run 'ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run'?
<jussi01> ./ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run from the dir its in
<Tecmi> i have kubuntu 7.10 in cd, someone know how to boot from disk if i dont have access to bios?
<Tecmi> i hate these schools computers, everything disabled.
<Lynoure> Tecmi: it's not really a kubuntu problem... if your bios does not boot from disk, and you cannot access it (why?), you are pretty much out of luck
<ForgeAus> argh I need OSX86!
<thanasi> Tecmi: can you edit menu.lst for grub?
<Lynoure> Tecmi: I feel your pain, but alas, without bios block / no disk boot they'd have to get reinstalled nightly in most schools... and some actually go that route.
<Tecmi> no, have vista in ewery computer and disalloved to use them as logged root
<Tecmi> i just wanted tu run kubuntu from disk, not install or anything :)
<Tecmi> and sry about my poor english skills
<thanasi> Tecmi: no luck then. if you can install a VM you can boot it from there but you'll stille need admin rights to install anything
<thanasi> still*
<Tecmi> yep
<Lynoure> Tecmi: yes, unfortunately for each kubuntu booter there is couple of kids who really like to mess up things... You could offer yourself as a volunteer and get bios access, if they work that way there =)
<jussi01> Tecmi: you could also check if usb boot has been enabled... ;)(or forgottoen to be disabled)
<Tecmi> i think its disabled too.
<Tecmi> maybe i just use that fucking putty
<Tecmi> :p
<jussi01> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Tecmi> thx 4 all, i try that usb boot later
<simion314> hi, can i load in parallels my real windows xp partition? it will be a waste of space and time to install other xp
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<Lynoure> simion314: parallels? isn't that closed source stuff, for os x, mostly? and on win xp? Is there Kubuntu there somewhere in that question?
<simion314> Lynoure:  yes, it is avaiable for ubuntu 15 days trial in repositories, i want to test it
<ForgeAus> I don't know much about parallels
<ForgeAus> has anyone pkgsrc bootstrapped their kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> KuBSDuntu?
<Lynoure> simion314: if it was in ubuntu repositories, I think it will only work in (k)ubuntu, not xp
<ForgeAus> it would have to be a different version of it for XP
<ForgeAus> but it may host XP I don't know
<ForgeAus> for all I know it may do a good job of hosting XP
<simion314> i can create a xp guest but i do not want that, i wish i can load my windows partition, just a test to compare with vmware
<Lynoure> simion314: Maybe you can get Parallels trial for XP from somewhere else...
<ForgeAus> you can use vmware to load your xp partition
<ForgeAus> (or VirtualBox if you like, that'd be smaller)
<ForgeAus> whats the point of having Adept become more like Synaptic if theres already a Kynaptic project?
<jussi01> ForgeAus: that, I beleive would be a #kubuntu-devel question
<ForgeAus> I agree there jussi :)
<dscorbin> For some reason, none of my KDE windows are resizable.  Any ideas?  There is no "sizeable border"
<Lynoure> dscorbin: sounds like some compiz thing...
<lsz> ...or some kwin thing.
<lsz> Hi all, i'm new here.
<Lynoure> lsz: :)
<dscorbin> Lynoure: compiz?
<jussi01> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Lynoure> dscorbin: if you don't know what it is, and it's not a hand-me-down kubuntu you are running, you probably don't have it. So it would not then be the cause, either
<lsz> ah, I also have some trouble with my compiz+emerald+kubuntu
<dscorbin> It's brand new install of Kubuntu 7.10
<lsz> when i start compiz, then run something like kmix or kopete, the icon won't appear in the sys tray
<lsz> instead, it goes out of the panels and it is a very small window.
<lsz> i have to run kwin --replace to get it in the right position.
<jussi01> lsz: I often have that also - havent got a fix yet :/
<emilsedgh> is there any archive available for #kubuntu?
<lsz> @jussi01, you mean, it is a `feature' instead a bug?
<Lynoure> lsz: there seems to be various kubuntu-compiz gui weirdnesses... and as I don't help with compiz here, it's usually my first question to the people with gui weirdness. :)
<lsz> :D
<jussi01> lsz: yeps :D
<Lynoure> dscorbin: hmm, and there is absolutely no resizing possible at any of the edges? That is weird.
<SlimeyPete> sounds like kwin hasn't loaded.
<dscorbin> Yes, but not for all applications, just KDE ones.  Xchat and firefox are fine, but konsole, konquerer, etc are not
<dscorbin> kwin is running
<lsz> weird!
<dscorbin> Yes.
<dscorbin> I can maximize those widnows, but no simple reszing
<lsz> do those windows have title bars?
<dscorbin> Yes.
<ForgeAus> careful it might be QT not KDE
<lsz> right-click, any menu item say resize?
<dscorbin> And I just discovered if I select Resize from the system menu, I can,and that leaves me  a "grabble border"
<ForgeAus> whats a grabble border?
<dscorbin> I mean i can then resize THAT window.
<lsz> what THAT?
<dscorbin> The window I selected RESIZE on.
<Dr_Willis> freaky.
<dscorbin> And ti appears to have chanced for new windows now.
<dscorbin> Very....Things seem better now.  Hope it doesn't come back with a restart
<Dr_Willis> you are not using compiz?
<ForgeAus> dscorbin sounds like you modified something interesting somehow :)
<lsz> Everything well?restart X and wish you good luck.
<ForgeAus> does compiz-fusion work with better with KDE than beryl did?
<ForgeAus> (it didn't have virtual desktop support from memory)
<lsz> surely No
<Dr_Willis> Beryl is dead. :)
<Dr_Willis> compiz - works.. decently well.
<ForgeAus> well not dead, it merged back into compiz
<Dr_Willis> it got assimulated. :)
<ForgeAus> thas why compiz-fusion
<ForgeAus> the fusion bit to indicate reintegration with beryl
<Dr_Willis> but the lack of beryl in the name means.. they dident  like the name. :)
<ForgeAus> afterall initially all it was was a fork of the beryl project anyway :)
<Dr_Willis> Then again.. compiz-fusion is a bit of a mouthfull
<lsz> I added "kwin --replace" and "compiz" and "emerald --replace" into my panel
<Dr_Willis> The servent has became the master! Young Grasshopper!
<ForgeAus> well after a few releases it will probably just drop back to being compiz :)
<Dr_Willis> :)
<lsz> because i often use that
<jussi01> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<ForgeAus> jussi I think I just got through saying that
<ForgeAus> well I didn't say about beryl being discouraged but if anyone planned to install beryl I'd have recommended compiz-fusion instead :)
<ForgeAus> but now you did that... it makes me wonder something
<ForgeAus> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ForgeAus> :)
<ForgeAus> I might change my mimetypes and make krusader my default file manager I think
<ForgeAus> hmmm AndLinux is smoother internet than my native Windows, thats strange
<ForgeAus> especially since it passes through
<psi_> arrrgghh all my fonts are tiny and i can't read the text in this chat room how do i fix it can some one wright in caps please
<lsz> LOOK AT YOUR CLIENT‘S PREF！
<savetheWorld> psi_: WHAT PROGRAM ARE YOU USING?
<psi_> look at my what?
<savetheWorld> psi_: WHAT PROGRAM ARE YOU USING?
<lsz> PREFERENCE
<Dr_Willis> IF your over all fonts are tiny in kde - you can set them all with the fonts control panel settings.
<psi_> nope can't see it
<savetheWorld> psi_: WHAT PROGRAM ARE YOU USING?
<lsz> MUST I WRITE IN ASCII ARTS？ ：的
<psi_> sigh guess i got to reinstall kubuntu thanks for trying guys
<lsz> :D, i mean
<lsz>  ：的 should be :D
<Dr_Willis> and reinstalling will fix fonts how exactly?
<savetheWorld> I guess the more serious question is should someone who cant figure that out be allowed to use a computer? Even Windows users can solve that.
<ForgeAus> as much as I hate to admit it GTK is handy :(
<Dr_Willis> You could hit alt-ctrl NUMPAD + and - to set the  res lower
<CJari> hi
<lsz>   savetheWorld: I don't quite understand your "should someone who cant figure that out be allowed to use"
<jussi01> !hi | CJari
<ubotu> CJari: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<CJari> I'm trying to figure why rosegarden stopped playing the midi files, I wonder if there's other program taking the sound system?
<lsz> arts + timidity = a lot of trouble
<CJari> actually I hear no sounds at all in rosegarden but other apps play sounds
<jussi01> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<lsz> that's your rosegarden didn't link to the arts
<CJari> jussi01: actually its not just the midi, but all the notes when you record, maybe they use the midi?
<lsz> i had the same trouble with noteedit a few days ago, and i still don't know what did i do
<lsz> but it works now.
<CJari> hmm do I need timidity library in order to play midi in rosegarden?
<lsz> don't know rosegarden because i havn't used that.
<CJari> ok
<lsz> Did rosegarden work yesterday?
<lsz> or some other day?
<jussi01> CJari: if you dont get an answer here, you may find someone in #ubuntustudio knows
<CJari> lsz it worked just a while ago :) then I dont know what happened
<CJari> but Im used to kill the timidity process, now I uninstalled it, maybe thats it
<CJari> and I restarted few times
<lsz> CJari: OK, then just do something like restart X, config the sound system in kcontrol/systemsettings, restart artsd...
<lsz>  CJari: ...and even restart linux...
<lsz> and wish a good luck.
<CJari> lsz I did restart linux :)
<CJari> thanks
<lsz> CJari: I just tried a lot of useless things and now it works...I don't know further. Maybe it is because the arts takes your soundcard, and others(timidity, rosegarden) can't access it.
<CJari> lsz hmmm ok I used the kill command to end artsd but it didnt help
<CJari> using timidity again - that always works
<ses59_> i have problem with booting my computer.  I tried to load kde 4 and had bad install of adobereader 32 bit on 64 system
<ses59_> and kde 4 crashed and had apt-get to remove it
<lsz> KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4  ...
<ses59_> now get this error on reboot:Kinit: name_to_dev_t (/dev/disk/by-uuid/f2494166-068f-40f4-95ad-ed3d9060b448 = sda5 (8,5
<ses59_> Kinit: trying to resume from /dev/disk/by uuid/f2494166-068f-40f4-95ad-ed3d9060b448 this also
<ses59_> Kinit: No resume image, doing norman boot . . .
<lsz> this is not an error message because i see something like this every day
<ses59_> what file do i need to edit to fix it where it ask to be loged in
<lsz> on my computer, after"doing normal boot...", the splash screen stand out .
<ses59_> i do not get login screen now and permission are not correct on my log now i can not reboot the computer
<bentob0x> anybody knows how to make pulseaudio working with Kubuntu 7.10?
<ses59_> ok not an error but still need to fix for login screen is up and get permission reset
<lsz> ses59_: what did you do before that crash?
<lsz> just a set of apt-get?
<ses59_> i was trying to open pdf file and it lockup and then on hard reboot task bar gone and nothing working
<MGalaxy> how can I force thunderbird to open FEEDs in Firefox, not in a new window in thunderbird?
<ses59_> did go recovery mode and run apt-get to remove some of kde 4 settings and now can log in and start x and get desktop
<lsz> did you try recovery mode?
<lsz> ...
<lsz> you mean, you are root now?
<ses59_> can i delete the setting under /dev/disk/by uuid/ long number
<LukeLM> Hi everyone.. I just went to remove KDE-4, and I thought selecting any packages with 'kde4' in them would be good.. however it wasw not and I removed some other packages like kdesktop by accident.. now when I go to readd them I get stuff like "broken packages". Can anyone help?
<ses59_> no not root but loged in with my name and password
<ForgeAus> like you need to fixbroken
<lsz> just try rename the settings...
<ForgeAus> grr LukeLM you need to fix-broken
<ses59_> lukeLM sounds like you and I tried kde 4 to soon
<hellmaster> good morning everyone
<LukeLM> dpkg --fix-broken ?
<lsz> I tried kde4 too
<ForgeAus> yeah well kde-4 is fairly new (practically still in beta)
<lsz> but that works fairly well
<lsz> after all, i prefer kde3 now.
<ForgeAus> Luke I don't remember which command its a switch of but if I were you I'd try it with apt-get before I'd go dpkg
<hellmaster> i have a question, how do i know my current screen resolution and how can i change it?
<ForgeAus> kcontrol hellmaster (or system-settings)
<lsz> systemsettings, not system-settings
<ForgeAus> or if you like cli I think you can use xrandr
<hellmaster> im in kcontrol, where exactly?
<ForgeAus> there should be a monitors subseciton there
<hellmaster> thanks!!!
<lsz> oh by the way, i have a question here
<lsz> my locale is Chinese(zh-cn), but some of the text here is in some language other than Chinese and English
<lsz> they are like:"Sol kenar üstte","Basasagi"
<lsz> and there is something under the "s" and above "g" in "Basasagi"
<lsz> who knows what's that?
<ForgeAus> hehe using compiz to make my XP desktop rotate would be impressive :)
<tomahasamoot> ForgeAus: you can do that, put XP in a VM on your desktop, then rotate away
<lsz> you can rotate without compiz in xp, i remember.
<Bauldrick> any good web filter programs for kids
<Xbehave> is there any way to find out memory frequency?
<lsz> Xbehave: yes
<lsz> 输入 sudo lshw 也可以察看看这些信息.注意这里的 *-memory 下面有 *-bank:0 之类的代表内存插槽,再下面有 clock: 533MHz (1.9ns) 代表此插槽上插的是DDR 533 的内存.(注意这里不加sudo就看不到内存频率)
<lsz> er...let me translate it for you.
<lsz> sudo lshw
<lsz> then find something like *-memory, then you will find something like 533MHz (1.9ns)
<lsz> if you don;t sudo, no freq will be shown.
<Xbehave> whats the command because my knoversation showed sudo lshw *wierd characters* *-memory  *more charagers* *-bank:0
<lsz> just
<lsz> sudo lshw
<Xbehave> thx
<lsz> that's Chinese...
<lsz> what's uhlmi doing...
<Xbehave> uhlmi?
<lsz> ok, nothing...
<harmental> hey guys...does anyone have an external USB fat32 HD which is mounted automatically at startup (when plugged obviously)?
<harmental> if so....could he be gentle enough to pass me the fstab line achieving that?
<lsz> just unplug then plug, then it will be mounted...
<harmental> i've been dealing with this since yesterday ...and nothing seems to work....
<lsz> i think it is something like /dev/sdb1 or something
<harmental> lsz: actually that's the part that works...but i want the HD to be mounted automagically at startup....
<flats> Anyone know where java installs to?  I just installed the latest and I need to set it up for use with firefox and all the sun info says it installs into usr/lib/ but I can't find it there!!!
<flats> I need to add it as a plugin but just can't find it
<Xbehave> firefox plugins are in a few places, i use /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<flats> I found the plugin folder
<lsz> java is in /usr/lib/j*****
<flats> That what it says, but I don't see it.  It's not a hidden file is it?
<lsz> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.03/
<lsz> something like that.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<flats> I dont have any directory even starting with a j
<flats> in usr/lib
<flats> ahhh wait do I have to be root to see it?
<lsz> no
<flats> java -> /etc/alternatives/java.....   this is the only thing I see as root
<flats> in /usr/lib
<lsz> run jcontrol
<lsz> then in the second tab: Java
<lsz> you will find it there
<Xbehave> i ran lshw and i get "*-bank:1/ description: DIMM DDR Synch/physical id: 1/ slot: M2/ size: 256MB/ width: 64 bits" but theres no frequecy
<lsz> sudo lshw
<lsz> sudo lshw | grep Hz
<lsz> if you like, this is better.
<Xbehave> yeah sudo lshw
<lsz> description: DIMM DDR Synchronous 533 MHz (1.9 ns)
<psi_> ahhhh fixed fonts lol
<lsz> that's mine
<_Angelus_> weeeeeeee
<_Angelus_> finally there a timer to suspend and to turn off pc on kubuntu tanks to kde4
<_Angelus_> hurray
<psi_> i have just installed kubuntu again and it says there are 130 updates i click to install them then it says there is aversion update and freezes then i have to quit out of it when i reboot pc kubuntu dies
<lsz> poor psi_
<lsz> Xbehave: did you get it?
<lsz>         *-bank:0             description: DIMM DDR Synchronous 533 MHz (1.9 ns)             physical id: 0             slot: DIMM 1             size: 512MB             width: 64 bits             clock: 533MHz (1.9ns)
<eddy> plz where i find the acer aspire 5050 wireless driver for ndiswrapper
<psi_> is it best to update through console using apt-get or use GUI?
<lsz> apt-get and synaptics are the same, i think
<Xbehave> i get it without the clock perhaps its because its in the 2nd slot
<lsz> but my adept often crash
<psi_> mine crashes often to
<psi_> but it freezes every time i try to install the 130 updates
<psi_> what is command to update via console?
<Xbehave> sudo aptitude safe-update
<Xbehave> oops i meant or sudo aptitude dist-updgrade
<psi_> thanks
<psi_> error
<Xbehave> but you need to sudo aptitude update 1st
<psi_> did that now what
<psi_> This aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers.
<Xbehave> sudo aptitude dist-upgrade should work what error do you get
<Flavio> hi guys
<psi_> thats working now thanks
<Flavio> annyone here who speaks german ?
<alf_> hi. does anybody know russian support channel?
<Xbehave> !russian
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<psi_> #kubuntu-ru
<alf_> thank you
<psi_> i was so slose
<Flavio> #kubuntu-de :D
<Flavio> thx
<alf_> it's empty(((
<psi_> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<psi_> alf_: #ubuntu-ru
<alf_> thx
<BluesKaj> maybe the russian room name script should be cyrillic :P
<psi_> !polish
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<psi_> !welsh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about welsh - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eddy> plz where i find the acer aspire 5050 wireless driver for ndiswrapper
<psi_> !scotish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scotish - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> polish isn't cyrillic , ukranian is
<psi_> !cornish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cornish - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eddy> plz where i find the acer aspire 5050 wireless driver for ndiswrapper
<lsz> !chinese
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<lsz> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<alf_> !ukrainian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ukrainian - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<psi_> eddy: what chipset is it
<lsz> !chipset
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chipset - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lsz> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lsz> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<lsz> ...
<BluesKaj> psi & lsz ... enuff alreddy !
<psi_> i stopped ages ago
<psi_> eddy: ???
<lsz> oh, i looked enuff up in the dict.
<psi_> eddy: http://download.driverscollection.com/drivers/b970da7affd138f664e3aae3f65a3a67/47ac665e/A/ACER/Notebooks/WLAN.zip
<eddy> its a atheros chipset
<eddy> i think
<psi_> any one here use virgin boradband?
<psi_> yes eddy it is a atheros chipset you can download drivers from here http://driverscollection.com/?file_id=38428
<eddy> well i start already download but when it finish, how i will use the ndiswrappper
<eddy> sorry for my english
<sub[t]rnl> eddy➜ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<ForgeAus> well sub I was right about the /etc thing with my fglxr (sp)
<ForgeAus> everythign has gone from /etc/alternatives
<ForgeAus> so links missing all over the place
 * genii puts on a new pot of coffee and settles in
<ForgeAus> working on getting some back
<sub[t]rnl> ForgeAus➜ cool, ever get it sorted out?
<ForgeAus> I'm learning and getting a few steps closer but I don't think I'd go as far as to say sorted out
<ForgeAus> also a few other directories were turned into files too
<ForgeAus> so not likely going to work in a hurry
<ForgeAus> I need to identify which ones and fix them but not easily done
<ForgeAus> too busy toying with andlinux :)
<ForgeAus> (its nice too)
<ForgeAus> but no desktop
<ForgeAus> (its basically an interoperable kde for windows)
<ForgeAus> well more than just kde more like kubuntu
<ForgeAus> for example you can run kpackage directly on your desktop :)
<ForgeAus> (that is your windows desktop)
<ForgeAus> KDE4Win is similar I guess
<ForgeAus> hmmm I wonder if they'll find a way to pass DirectX through Wine :)
<ForgeAus> not that theres a need to really
<ForgeAus> since you can run windows apps natively in the windows host shell :)
<Xbehave> they wouldnt the wine devs want to replace windows API so i doubt theyd go out of thier way so that people break MS copyright,
<ForgeAus> Xbehave? what do you mean?
<ForgeAus> if your running AndLinux from within windows you already have DirectX capability, all you need for Wine to do is pick up on it and pass through ...
<ForgeAus> no copyright issue there is there?
<ForgeAus> (implementing DirectX in Wine may or may not be copyright issue I wouldn't know personally)
<Xbehave> ah right i miss understood
<psicobra> i'm back baby
<ForgeAus> hehe did you bring your front with you?
<psicobra> damit i always forget that 1
<ForgeAus> rofl
<psicobra> woohoo found it
<ForgeAus> found what?
<psicobra> now i'm front and back baby
<ForgeAus> more like back to front
<psicobra> damit now i gots to walk backwards
<psicobra> stairs are going to be tricky
<ForgeAus> lol well you did say you found something without saying what it was you found
<psicobra> my front
<ForgeAus> oh is that all
<psicobra> kinda improtant tho
<ForgeAus> I'm rather attached to mine
<psicobra> i was once to
<psicobra> untill the accident
<eddy> thank for the help
<ForgeAus> anyway anyone actual kubuntu problems that I probably cant solve?
<ForgeAus> I think I missed out a got any in there somewhere
<Xcell> which onboard temperature pgm is best?
<ForgeAus> :) there we go
<psicobra> gkrellm
<Xcell> k
<psicobra> Xcell:
<Xcell> t/y
<Xcell> ya
<psicobra> just ment that the gkrellm was directed at you
<Xcell> k
<_Angelus_> guys, where is the trash bin in kde4.0.1?
<_Angelus_> :S
<lg188> i think right below ...:s
<lg188> :s in your bar
<lg188> .. hi somebody .js knowledge ?
<_Angelus_> :S
<_Angelus_> i have a lot of missing packages
<_Angelus_> is there some package that installs every kde4.0.1 package ?
<lg188> i donth think so _Angelus_  ..
<_Angelus_> there is
<_Angelus_> its called kde4
<_Angelus_> but somehow it installs some kde4.0.0 packages
<BluesKaj> _Angelus_, yes , but do you really want that ... there are so many pkgs
<_Angelus_> of course
<_Angelus_> im a big kde fan, and i want everything kde offers :P
<lg188> why do you ask it than ??
<_Angelus_> lg188:  cause i didnt know that kde4 package existed
<_Angelus_> i discovered it 2mins ago :P
<ForgeAus> I'm a kde fan too :)
<Freku> well, start a fan club
<_Angelus_> yeah
<ForgeAus> yeah in the kicker replacement (I think it might be called kickoff now nless thats the menu)
<BluesKaj> kickoff is the Suse kicker eye candy
<_Angelus_> yeah
<alf_> ! russian
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<alf_> !russian
<_Angelus_> :O
 * _Angelus_ tries to understand that
<misticwarrior> hey
<lg188> you say it excepted 1 sentence after that you say there isn't that there is ??
<misticwarrior> wazup ?
<lg188> good
<lg188> somebody that has .js knowledge ?
<misticwarrior> I have a problem with a wifi card... In fact it's a belkin (PCI), and when I plug it in a PCI port, kubuntu doesn't want to start... it stops at "detecting hardware drivers"... Do you know why ?
<alf_> !russian
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<lg188> somthing roge with the driver
<alf_> !russian
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<lg188> search for a driver i think
<BluesKaj> alf_, stop that
<lg188> alf stop it
<alf_> sorry, i have problems with my connection
<BluesKaj> alf_, calling up the bot isn't going to help your connection
<alf_> i didn't receive answer here
<lg188> so what ? you don't have to spam us with "!Russian" thing allright ?
<lg188> sombody .js knowledge please private chat me
<alf_> i am sorry for that, i thought my messges don't go there
<lg188> kk it's allright
<BluesKaj> lg188, just ask your question in here
<lg188> somebody .js knowledge please private chat me
<Xbehave> !russian > juan
<lg188> owh yeah sorry for multi ask sorry for that
<Xbehave> alf you can /msg ubotu russian for the info too
<misticwarrior>  I have a problem with a wifi card... In fact it's a belkin (PCI), and when I plug it in a PCI port, kubuntu doesn't want to start... it stops at "detecting hardware drivers"... Do you know why ?
<lg188> Xbehave: its :"!russian | juan" i think or are things changed ?
<Xbehave> nah i got it wrong
<Xbehave> !ubotu | juan
<ubotu> juan: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Xbehave> is there no way for it to pm the answer ?
<alf_> ok than. i just have a problem while rebooting kubuntu 7.04. it isn't shutting down and paints strange picture of stripes and dots on a screen. where can i look log file?
<lg188> !ubotu |lg188
<BluesKaj> lg188, no, the !ru > juan  works , the bot opens a PM on juan's client , not here
<amik> hi, can someone help me out with detecting a wireless network?
<BluesKaj> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Xbehave> o yeah i just got my name wrong and spammed somebody called juan oops
<ctx144k> which pakackage include the default - (k)ubuntu - kernel?
<amik> the thing is KNetworkManager at first showed three possible networks to connect to, but then I chose 'manual configuration', which managed to connect properly. However, I want to return to 'automatic' knetworkmanager operation, but now knetworkmanager doesn't show any wireless networks...
<Xbehave> ctx144k:  linux-generic
<amik> is there any way to 'undo' the manual configuration and have knetworkmanager do it's automatic thing like it did before?
<ctx144k> upps sorry, i mean the kernel-source
<lg188> oh kk
<alf_> and while it freezes, caps lock is blinking.
<lg188> somebody .js knowledge please private chat me ?
<Xbehave> ctx144k: linux-source
<ibou> is it possible to automatically launch knotes on boot ?
<ctx144k> thx
<_Angelus_> ibou: add it to .kde/Autostart
<lg188> i think by just using it ...
<ibou> _Angelus_: how ?
<Xbehave> whats the point of hibernation in kubuntu?
<ctx144k> Xbehave, so easy :-)
<ctx144k> thx
<Xbehave> np
<_Angelus_> ibou: "echo "knotes" > ~/.kde/Autostart/Knotes.sh
<_Angelus_> :)
<Xbehave> if i hibernate i come back to the same desktop if i reboot i come back to the same desktop session. does hibernation let you boot faster?
<muesli_> Xbehave: no, that's not true
<_Angelus_> no Xbehave
<ibou> angelus thanks
<muesli_> Xbehave: it will restart the applications
<lg188> Xbehave:  its a sort of saving your sesion in windos what its auto doeing in kubuntu so idk
<ibou> _Angelus_: thanks
<amik> anyone? (didn't find an answer in the docs)
<_Angelus_> Xbehave: Suspend boots faster, because it stores an image in ram, hibernation stores and image in hard drive
<muesli_> Xbehave: but with hibernation all applications will stay in the very state you left them
<siofwolves> hi. my screen size in kbuntu is stuck at 640 x 480 there are no other sizes in Monitor & Display - System Settings. Any idea's ?
<_Angelus_> so the fastest is Suspend, hibernation is as slow as booting up Xbehave
<Xbehave> thx
<lg188> siofwolves:  thats wierd i think
<_Angelus_> no problem ibou
<Daisuke_Ido> siofwolves: what video card and what driver?
<ibou> _Angelus_: should i write #!/bin/sh on the line before "echo "knotes"" ?
<siofwolves> ati radeon 9800 and defualt driver
<Daisuke_Ido> and i know nothing about ati :\
<Daisuke_Ido> sorry :(
<Xbehave> lshw wont give me my ram speed, does anybody no a good guide so i make sure i by the right ram?
<Daisuke_Ido> i would recommend running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' and setting the driver to ati
<siofwolves> it did work normally, i was messing around with compiz and i think that may have something to do with it
<lg188> ibou: try to update drivers ... or look for default screen i place of plug 'n play screen
<_Angelus_> no ibou
<Daisuke_Ido> Xbehave: do you know your processor and socket type?
<siofwolves> i only installed kbutu yesterday, so i may just reinstall a bit later
<Xbehave> Daisuke_Ido: not sure but i could probably find out
<siofwolves> bbl
<BluesKaj> kbutu eh ...
<niall> is there any way to change the icons in kontact?
<niall> the bigs ones on the left
<lg188> somebody .js knowledge please private chat (google gadget scripting)
<BluesKaj> lookin configure kontact
<BluesKaj> !pm
<niall> I've looked
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<misticwarrior> I have a problem with a belkin desktop wireless card. When I plug it in my PCI port, kubuntu doesn't want to start... it stops at "detecting hardware drivers"... do you know why ?
<Selanit> Question: occasionally my system freezes completely - will not respond to the mouse, the keyboard, and cannot be accessed over the network.  When this happens, the caps lock and scroll lock lights on the keyboard begin flashing.  What do the flashing lights indicate?  Kernel panic?
<ibou> each time i launch kontakt, i have korganizers alarm deamon which is launched too. I don't want it and do not find any option to avoid that. Is there one ?
<BluesKaj> Selanit, could be an Xorg prob
<_Angelus_> i installed every kde4 package, and i still dont have a trash can
<Xbehave> its a celeron M but im having dificulty finding the socket
<Selanit> BluesKaj:  It usually happens when I have just run a modprobe on my network driver, which I have to do frequently.
<BluesKaj> Selanit, why do you have to modprobe your network driver ..is it misconfigged ?
<JoshOvki> _Angelus_: what happens in dophin when you try to go to   trash:/   ?
<lg188> afk
<Xbehave> if i dont install cpu freq controlling software is the laptop set to run in dynamic mode or will it be running full speed all the time
<Selanit> Typically, my network stops functioning about 2-5 minutes after I boot.  I can get it to work again by running ifdown wlan0, rmmod rt61, and modprobe rt61.  But sometimes when I do that the whole system freezes.  I'm heartily sick of the whole stupid thing.  I wish my network would just freaking work.
<JoshOvki> Xbehave it is set to dynamic. But if you click the batter icon you can set what it does when plugged in and unplugged
<BluesKaj> Selanit, is this a lan or wan , like an office or is it your home network?
<Selanit> LAN - I've got a little linksys router hooked up to a cable modem.  All was well until my landlady re-did the stucco on the apartment building, at which time the cable outlet by the computer got disabled.  I had to move the router to the opposite end of the apartment, and switch to a wireless card in my desktop.
<BluesKaj> oh i see it now an wan, ok
<BluesKaj> bummer
<Daisuke_Ido> well, technically a WLAN
<Daisuke_Ido> :P
<BluesKaj> !wireless | Selanit
<ubotu> Selanit: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hansjd> hi there... i'm new to kubuntu, and i just downloaded the ATI driver from their webpage, and now i cant run the driver
<Xbehave> JoshOvki: it does give me any options just when to suspedn /resume but aslong as its in dynamic i dont mind
<Selanit> I went to a lot of trouble selecting my wireless card - I wound up with an Edimax EW-7128G, which has open source drivers.  But in order to get those open source drivers to function, I had to compile them manually and do a static configuration, and they still don't work reliably.
<hansjd> shouldn't it just be sudo [file] ???
<BluesKaj> hansjd, which ati card to you have ?
<Selanit> And thank you for the link, but I've read all of those wifi docs and indeed written some of them.
<psi_> hi all whats the command again mount a ntfs drive?
<hansjd> BluesKaj:  x1600 mobility
<Daisuke_Ido> the edimax is a ralink 2500 chipset, isn't it?
<Selanit> It is an ralink chipset - hold on, lemme check the exact model
<Selanit> It's an ralink rt61
<Daisuke_Ido> that should work out of the box
<Selanit> lspci says: 00:08.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI
<Selanit> And it didn't.
<BluesKaj> hansjd, my advice is not to install the DL'd driver ...the proprietary ATI drivers don't work well on onboard/laptop graphics cards . You're better off trying the the restricted driver in system settings /advanced
<hansjd> BluesKaj:  but they did work on my ubuntu installation i had...
<Selanit> At the moment I'm using the CVS serialmonkey driver ...
<Selanit> Maybe I should check to see if there's a new release in the last month or so.
<hansjd> BluesKaj: now i just can't find out to install the drivers
<hansjd> this is all i get when i try to install >sudo: ati-driver-installer-8-01-x86.x86_64.run: command not found<
<BluesKaj> well hansjd, if you must ...the command is: ' ./ati-driver-installer-8-01-x86.x86_64.run '
<hansjd> hmm... ok
<hansjd> guess it's is different in kubuntu then :S
<BluesKaj> .run files use the ./ command prefix
<hansjd> root@hansjd-kubuntu:/home/hansjd# ./ati-driver-installer-8-01-x86.x86_64.run
<hansjd> bash: ./ati-driver-installer-8-01-x86.x86_64.run: Permission denied
<hansjd> doing something wrong?
<Selanit> Nope, the rt61 driver hasn't been updated since last April.  Sigh.
<LeeJunFan> is it package mtools that allows relabeling dos partitions?
<acee1234> i cant get k3b to correctly burn a disk. it tells me it completed successfully untill i try to read the data and it finds none. i look at the back of the disk and it looks like it did a crap job writing with the banding
<acee1234> any ideas
<acee1234> if no ideas any suggestions where to ask
<BluesKaj> hansjd, sudo /ati-driver-installer-8-01-x86.x86_64.run
<BluesKaj> err sudo ./ati-driver-installer-8-01-x86.x86_64.run
<Daisuke_Ido> acee1234: could be the drive, too
<acee1234> Daisuke_Ido: works fine in windows boot
<JuJuBee> Is there a way to lock the screensaver and desktop background so students cannot change it?
<hansjd> BluesKaj: this is all i get... sudo: /ati-driver-installer-8-01-x86.x86_64.run: command not found
<sigma_1234> is it marked at executable?
<JoshOvki> hansjd sudo ./ati-driver-installer-8-01-x86.x86_64.run
<JoshOvki> you have to remember that first dot
<Daisuke_Ido> you are using the 64 bit version of kubuntu right?
<hydrogen> JuJuBee: mm.. kiosk mode may allow you that extra bit of configuration
<hydrogen> !find kiosk
<ubotu> Found: kiosktool, datakiosk
<hydrogen> !info kiosktool
<ubotu> kiosktool (source: kiosktool): tool to configure the KDE kiosk framework. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0-1.1ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 442 kB, installed size 1704 kB
<hansjd> Daisuke_Ido: nope it is a x86 and a x86_64
<hansjd> JoshOvki:  i have tried with dot also... same response
<BluesKaj> hansjd, i corrected the command , but I guess you didn't see that  sudo ./ati-driver-installer-8-01-x86.x86_64.run
<JuJuBee> hydrogen : will that take over systemsettings? or should I lock that?
<hansjd> BluesKaj:  i tried that too
<JoshOvki> ok, hansjed   sudo chmod 777 ati-driver-installer-8-01-x86.x86_64.run
<JoshOvki> then run the sudo ./ati-driver-installer-8-01-x86.x86_64.run again
<ibou> each time i launch kontakt, i have korganizers alarm deamon which is launched too. I don't want it and do not find any option to avoid that. Is there one ?
<hansjd> JoshOvki: thanks alot
<BluesKaj> hansjd, or you could get exe permission in properties by right clicking on the file
<hansjd> it worked
 * BluesKaj forgets ppl don't check for permissions 
 * JoshOvki agrees with BluesKaj
<sigma_1234> ibou: i also want to do that
<hansjd> BluesKaj: i have only tried ubuntu before this... i didn't have to check that there :/
<BluesKaj> JoshOvki, what about chmod +x ...is that similar to chmod 777 ?
<BluesKaj> hansen, well, this is kubuntu ... if you want the pleasures of kde , then you need to learn a few things is all :)
<JoshOvki> BluesKaj, i think with  +x  it just gives all execute permissions, chmodding gives everyone read, write and execute
<BluesKaj> oops sorry hansen
<JuJuBee> hydrogen : you use kiosktool?
<hydrogen> JuJuBee: I do not
<JuJuBee> K
<JuJuBee> Looks like "root" must be enabled to use it.
<simion314> hi, how can i determine my boot partition?
<BluesKaj> ok, JoshOvki , I'm the only user so I don't worry much about others :)
<JoshOvki> BluesKaj: same here :) then why i use 777
<JoshOvki> *thats
<BluesKaj> hansjd , if kubuntu is too difficult you can always install gnome desktop , if you wish
<Daisuke_Ido> there's also a great functionality-limited kde clone available
<BluesKaj> ok JoshOvki , I'll make a note of that
<ubuntu> hi all
<SlimeyPete> hi.
<ninHer> any ono isp user down here ?
<abbe> hi channel
<abbe> Is KDE 4.0.1 available in kubuntu 'gutsy' repositories ?
<SlimeyPete> yes
<SlimeyPete> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<BluesKaj> !kde 4.0.1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde 4.0.1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<abbe> SlimeyPete: thanks
<BluesKaj> interesting
<SlimeyPete> (the kde4 repos have been updated to 4.0.1)
<abbe> SlimeyPete: another question, I'm currently using KDE 4 from PPAs and want to switch to gutsy repositories
<abbe> SlimeyPete: can I simply remove all KDE4 packages, and comment out kubuntu-members-kde4 PPA, and then install all KDE4 packages, hmm...
<abbe> Is this recommended ?
<SlimeyPete> yes, I think that should work. You should ask in #kubuntu-kde4 - someone there may have done it themselves.
<abbe> okay thanks
<snarkster> ok i installoed kde4 but for some reason cant install amarok..
<ForgeAus> I have myself an apt problem
<ForgeAus> its trying to install ltsp-client-core
<ForgeAus> that didn't work because I'm not an ltsp client
<ForgeAus> which is fine but it keeps telling me its an unmet dependancy and won't let me skip installing it
<ForgeAus> I can't remove it either since it isn't installed
<JoshOvki> ForgeAus:  sudo apt-get install -f
<Daisuke_Ido> ForgeAus: i hit a problem like that not too long ago
<Daisuke_Ido> and JoshOvki, $50 says he's tried that
<Joker7680> anyone with HAL experience?
<ForgeAus> grrr no josh doing that wasn't to install it
<ForgeAus> erm sorry, don't that WANTS to install it
<Daisuke_Ido> ForgeAus: i think i actually went and did dpkg -r <package name from /var/cache/apt/archives/>
<alex_> anyone know why i am forced to use the -nolapic boot option to get my kernel to load (duel core 64 but computer, running on Asus Crosshair Motherboard)
<ForgeAus> but its not installed
<Daisuke_Ido> ForgeAus: same issue here
<Daisuke_Ido> but that got it to quit trying to install it
<DareDevil_>  can anyone recomend an ircd. i want the most secure and the most stable and with most veriety options and control
<ForgeAus> um tried it and complained that it isn't installed already
<hydrogen> DareDevil_: you can't have all of those things
<ForgeAus> hehe
<lg188> ...
<lg188> back
<snarkster> so it appears that it is impossible to install amarok after you have installed the kde4.0 live cd
<lg188> btk
<DareDevil_> well close to them?
<_Shade_> hi there
<lg188> _Shade_: hello
<_Shade_> how to get support for mp3 playback etc when using 64 bit distro?
<Alex135> _Shade_: install ubuntu restricted extras
<ForgeAus> ahh fixed it
<Alex135> _Shade_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ForgeAus> all I had to do was dpkg -r the stuff that was complaining depended on it
<_Shade_> Alex135: i did - it came to nothing
<Alex135> hmmm....
<lg188> somebody .js knowledge please private chat (google gadget scripting)
<ForgeAus> (I didn' trealize the package names were different
<Alex135> _Shade_: try installing the mediubuntu repos... let me get the link
<_Redondos_> hi
<ForgeAus> yay flash for my konqi
<_Shade_> Alex135: amarok still says that there's no mp3 support and asks if i'd like to install it... then it says it's installed and still no mp3 support :)
<_Redondos_> When I try to put the "3D planet viewer" on my KDE 4 desktop it says: "could not load widget, 3d shaders not supported"
<Alex135> _Shade_: see here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Alex135> _Shade_: that will tell you how to install the mediubuntu repos and will enable all kinds of fun stuff
<Alex135> _Shade_: i am running ubuntu with KDE installed
<lg188> how do you let a program know in a place where text should be that you mean a variable  in .js
<Alex135> so esentially its Kubuntu, but it should all work the same
<_Redondos_> When I try to put the "3D planet viewer" on my KDE 4 desktop it says: "could not load widget, 3d shaders not supported". How can I fix it?
<snarkster> _Redondos_: your video driver isnt right
<_Shade_> Alex135: the point is that it's hardy :(
<Alex135> _Shade_ you are running hardy?
<snarkster> later guys
<_Shade_> Alex135: yes
<Alex135> _Shade_: i dont know much about hardy
<_Redondos_> When I try to put the "3D planet viewer" on my KDE 4 desktop it says: "could not load widget, 3d shaders not supported". How can I fix it?
<hydrogen> !patiences | _Redondos_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patiences - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> !patience | _Redondos_
<ubotu> _Redondos_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<_Shade_> Alex135: how about the nvidia restricted drivers? can i still use them while on 64 bit box?
<Alex135> _Shade_: you should be able to do that
<_Shade_> Alex135: i persume it run in 32 bit mode since there's no 64 bit version (yet)
<Alex135> _shade_: i am runnig 64bit but i have nvidia drivers working
<Alex135> _Shade_: i installed nvidia-glx-new
<ForgeAus> now its mscorefonts
<ForgeAus> they take ages to install lol
<misticwarrior> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Alex135> i g2g, almost time for me to goto studdy hall
<Alex135> bye
<UnDa> hi
<UnDa> any1 there?
<SlimeyPete> yes
<UnDa> can u help me here >.>
<UnDa> i open configure n i get error with
<UnDa> libpython2.5.so
<SlimeyPete> what error?
<UnDa> it says library files for libpython2.5.so not found in path
<Obituary> hi you all
<UnDa> its a clean version i just installed yesterday n updated :S
<UnDa> havnt done anything
<UnDa> but its hardy beta 4 i think
<Obituary> hi whare are you all fro
<ibou> each time i launch kontakt, i have korganizers alarm deamon which is launched too. I don't want it and do not find any option to avoid that. Is there one ?
<SlimeyPete> UnDa: that might be the problem. Try asking in #ubuntu+1.
<UnDa> k lemme try
<UnDa> ubuntu+1? doesnt matter if its kubuntu?
<DareDevil_>  can anyone recomend an ircd. i want the most secure and the most stable and with most veriety options and control
<SlimeyPete> UnDa: shouldn't matter, no. Ubuntu and Kubuntu are the same underneath.
<James__> Hello All.. I am new to linux and I am running 7.10 and I think I "broke" my xorg.conf. All I get a login line and it will not load my desktop. I did look in my /ext/X11 directory and I have 5 different xorg.conf files each with a different number after it. What do I do?
<SlimeyPete> James__: do a "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log" to see the error log
<SlimeyPete> maybe that will give you a clue
<James__> ok it tells me (WW) The directory "/use/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist. Entry deleted from font path.
<James__> is that the cause?
<SlimeyPete> probably not, no. Press '/' and type EE then enter. That'll search the file for 'EE' (which indicates a serious error)
<SlimeyPete> uppercase EE, note (search is case-sensitive)
<lg188> somebody .js knowledge ? (google gadget scripting)
<James__> OK I have 3 lines 1st: (EE) Unable to find a valid framebuffer device, 2nd (EE) NV0: Failed to open framebuffer device, 3rd (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a suable configuration.
<lg188> bye
<James__> at least thats all I can see on the screen if there are other's it scrolled past what I am able to display
<SlimeyPete> James__: right, sounds like it's trying to load the wrong driver or is looking for the card in the wrong place.
<James__> k
<ForgeAus> omg Lynx! now I do feel notsalgic! rofl
<ForgeAus> hmmm dillo is pretty much the quickest browser I've ever seen out there!
<ForgeAus> of course good luck trying to use Youtube with it rofl
<_Shade_> anyone using hardy on a 64 bit box?
<James__> So what do I do in order to fix this?
<mkz> I'm running kubuntu gutsy and OOo 2.3.0. I'm finding that occasionally when I launch scalc the window opens up in a full screen with no decoration to permit me to resize it.  It's not the same full screen as provided by ctrl-shft-J, as the menu and toolbars are visible, it's just missing the windowframe and title bar.
<mkz> has anyone else experienced any issues with OOo 2.3 and kubuntu (with or without Compiz)?
<savetheWorld> hi guys- I have gotten used to using apt-get install xxx to install programs.  What do I do to use it to get sources?
<mkz> if I'm not mistaken the source packages are usually appended with a -dev... so if you are using apt-get install xxx then you should see if there is an xxx-dev package and use apt-get for this as well...
<mkz> someone correct me if I'm wrong
<savetheWorld> thanks. I'll take a look
<savetheWorld> mkz - well the sources I'm looking for are for bash.  But there is no -dev package for it.  I wonder if its part of the gnu-utils?
<mkz> savetheWorld: I couldn't say. sorry.  You may have to find the source for bash on it's website and download it as a tar file.
<DareDevil_> is unreal ircd secure and stable as hybrid?
<savetheWorld> mkz: Le Gaspe'!
<mkz> savetheWorld: qui?
<savetheWorld> mkz:  Gasping in a french accent.. :-D
<mkz> savetheWorld: that seems to be chic these days (saw it on a forum port just yesterday).  What's the gasp for?  You see the source or are daunted by the tast?
<mkz> s/tast/task
<savetheWorld> See Pepe' Le'Pue -- Warner bros cartoons
<savetheWorld> mkz: you have to be an old geezer or a real cartoon afficianado to remember him
 * mkz both old geezer and cartoon nut
<MadTony> compared to? most other nin wn users are old geezers in that respect, all the kids care about is games..
<mkz> I've just downloaded bash 3.2 from http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/bash/.  It's not so bad
<savetheWorld> mkz: me too
<mkz> mine builds right out of the tar
<mkz> are you looking to do something particular?
<mkz> btw - qui or ce qui is french for what... :)
<mkz> though I suppose I should have written it as "Le What?"... :)
<UnDa> lol
<savetheWorld> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pep%C3%A9_Le_Pew
<savetheWorld> mkz: I just wanted to read the sources.  I'm trying to decode why i cant reset the location of the history file on kubuntu as i have on others *NIXes in the past.
<UnDa> hey u got any idea of how can i make kubuntu look like this? http://b2dbuntu.files.wordpress.com/2007/08/welcome.png
<SSJ_GZ> UnDa: That's just a mockup.
<SSJ_GZ> (of KDE4)
<UnDa> brb ima retart
<mkz> you might take a peak at cairo-dock if you want that taskbar now...
<_Shade_> i have changed the sound server to alsa and i have no sound. How do i get the arts back? i have no such option in kcontrol
<mkz> question: how do you save default settings for the "Advanced options of a task in the taskbar (and what is the taskbar called in linux?)?
<mkz> I guess it's called the kde panel
<mkz> so, when I right click on a process listed in kde panel and select the Advanced menu option I can choose such things as Always On Top and Full Screen.  I have a problem where some applications set these settings and I want to be sure they don't.  Any ideas?
<mkz> it appears the menu I'm talking about is called the Operations menu
<venik> can anyone help with SAMBA configuration?  I am trying to share a printer and a folder with a WINDOWS XP machine
<vedavox> cam someone verify something for me before I sub a bug report?
<vedavox> is amarok 1.4.8 failing to submit to last.fm, tried 2 PC's both saying 'QObject::connect: Incompatible sender/receiver arguments' in the terminal
<UnDa> hey
<UnDa> got some trubles again >.>
<UnDa> with screen configuration editor
<UnDa> when i open it shows a blank error
<UnDa> it says nothin
<_Shade_> ey how do i use the strigi thingy? it doesn't find anything :P
<vedavox> _Shade_: you have to let it compile a database first, personally I just use kfind
<UnDa> n it does search lol just oppened it
<vijay_> hi
<vijay_> after some time of connection, speed become slower , any help?
<vedavox> vijay_: anything taking up process time?
<vedavox> vijay_: use ctrl + esc to bring up the process table
<simion314> hi, i do not have a floppy drive and i need an windows xp boot floppy disk, i found on the web an .exe file and a .zip file but not a .img file, i need a .img file
<hansjd> anyone know a good C++ IDE for kubuntu?
<gerhardkde4> hansjd: kdevelop rocks
<hansjd> gerhardkde4: thnx
 * DareDevil_ asks last question - where do you think InspIRCd stands. is it as close to security and stability as hybrid has ?
<simion314> hi, i do not have a floppy drive and i need an windows xp boot floppy disk, i found on the web an .exe file and a .zip file but not a .img file, i need a .img file
<teo-> where can i find the packages i have downloaded using apt-get ?????
<stdin> teo-: why not just let apt-get download them?
<emilsedgh> teo-: /var/cache/apt/archives
<teo-> thnx
<teo-> bb
<emilsedgh> howdy stdin?
<stdin> was that a question? ;)
<DareDevil_> the comparison shows irc inspircd has all the options and supports. i dont know is it stable and secure as hybrid is and will it give me more control or give limitations...
<Xbehave_> i want to make a director that users can write to but they cant delete the whole dir, what permisions do i set? i tried chown root.users then chmod 775
<ddelony> !workspacwe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about workspacwe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ddelony> !workspaces
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about workspaces - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ddelony> !workspace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about workspace - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ddelony> My compiz cube is just a rectangle.
<draik> What is a good video capture card that I can use with Kubuntu?
<ddelony> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<trond_> hello
<puffandstuff> hello
<ddelony> I'm tyring to add workspaces to my desktop, but I can't seem to find the setting.
<trond_> my question is: is it possible to get write access to windows partitions/disks when running kubuntu? i have them all mounted..'
<puffandstuff> Every kde application i run under ubuntu is so laggy (freezes + refresh latency etc) i can't run kdevelop or even kdiff for exemple, please help :"(
<psi_> puffandstuff: i had the same problem
<puffandstuff> psi_, you solved it ?
<stdin> ddelony: system settings -> Desktop -> Multiple Desktops
<psi_> yes but not in a good way puffandstuff have you been messing with compiz-fusion?
<stdin> trond_: yes, with ntfs-3g
<stdin> !ntfs-3g | trond_
<ubotu> trond_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<puffandstuff> psi_, messing ? well when i activate fusion it works correctly but i desactivate it
<psi_> puffandstuff: i think it was compiz-fusion that cause the problem the only way i fixed it was to reinstall kubuntu from scratch
<psi_> since doing that haven't touched compiz again and it is sweet as a nut
<puffandstuff> psi_ omg, well i've better to review my configuration
<psi_> puffandstuff: i tried that but i couldn't solve it
<psi_> i had nothing on here to loose
<puffandstuff> psi_, i've a lot of work on this station so i cant do this now
<psi_> fair enough
<alex__> Привет!
<stdin> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<stdin> some people are so impatient
<klu4ik> hi
<klu4ik> who from Russia?
<_Shade_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Goop2> I keep getting errors where programs can't connect to JACK
<ddelon1> I decided to go back to regular Ubuntu, but the Kubuntu boot screen is still there. I already changed back to GDM.
<venik> still looking for help with SAMBA.  When I try to add shares to it (folder or printers), the WINDOWS machine on the local network fails to see them
<venik> I am running Kubuntu 7.10
<jcgkffycs> is hardy going to have kde 4 in it?
<unagi> how do i use my webcam with msn or aim in kubuntu, i know it works because tvtime gives me video from it?
<JoshOvki_> try  aMsn
<unagi>  ty
<fouafond> salut tout le mnde!
<fouafond> ya qqun?
<BluesKaj> !fr | fouafond
<ubotu> fouafond: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<fouafond> qqun peu m'aider je suis nouveau sous linux
<fouafond> ???
<genii> fouafond: Anglais ici
<liz_> Hey all. Anyone know how to get the Guest account to access the internet?
<trappist> the internet has a guest account?!
<liz_> no Guest log in with kubuntu
<capricorn_tm> hi there :)
<Limbeaux> newbie question.  i have debian etch w/ kde3 installed.  is there a way to upgrade to kubuntu or do i have to start over?
<capricorn_tm> Anyone has Kde4 installed here?
<capricorn_tm> @limbeaux, I think the two are not compatible mate. You'll have to reinstall over
<emilsedgh> !kde4 | capricorn_tm
<ubotu> capricorn_tm: KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<capricorn_tm> okay thanks :)
<liz_> when I log in as a Guest on kubuntu I can't access the internet... anyone know why?
<genii> dialup?
<liz_> no dsl, connecting wirelessly
<liz_> anyone?
<Tm_T> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Tm_T> liz_: does those help?
<liz_> Tm_T: checking it out now, thx
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<MilhousePunkRock> I am looking for a wysiwyg xml editor for KDE... Any ideas?
<Tm_T> MilhousePunkRock: what kind of xml? as in, xml can be a lot of things
<martijnvanvliet> MilhousePunkRock: try kompozer
<MilhousePunkRock> Tm_T: Well, mainly I just want to change a amarokfs theme to fit my needs
<MilhousePunkRock> and I am not willing to actually learn xml for that
<MilhousePunkRock> martijnvanvliet: Thanks, I will look into it
<martijnvanvliet> MilhousePunkRock: it will do html, dunno if it will do xml
<martijnvanvliet> MilhousePunkRock: otherwise there is quanta, but that is not xml
<Tm_T> MilhousePunkRock: heh, then "any browser + text editor" should be fine, though, I do it testing with amarok directly
<martijnvanvliet> i mean not wysiwyg
<MilhousePunkRock> what apt-cache show kompozer tells me seems to be exactly what i am looking for
<MilhousePunkRock> Tm_T: You missed the WYSIWYG part ;)
<Tm_T> MilhousePunkRock: no I didn't but there's no better way to see what you get ;-P
<Holden> hello, I guess this is a common problem but I can't get around it. I'm using Ubuntu and installed KDE. I have a USB external drive which GNOME automatically mounts with no problem. However in KDE it won't mount until I actually try to access it with dolphin. Also I had to uncheck "mount as user" to be able to mount it. I want it to mount automaically at startup, any ideas?
<Tm_T> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> hmmmm
<Tm_T> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Tm_T> bah
<MilhousePunkRock> bah, kompozer is gtk
<martijnvanvliet> lol
<matahari> hi
<matahari> is there an extra channel for hardy-stuff?
<MilhousePunkRock> matahari: #ubuntu+1
<martijnvanvliet> matahari: yes there is: #ubuntu+1
<matahari> thanks
<MilhousePunkRock> hmm
<MilhousePunkRock> kompozer does not open the amarokfs xml file
<martijnvanvliet> MilhousePunkRock:  i dunno, but xml is structure based anyways, not content
<linux_> anybody that can help me with an installation question?
<neopsyche> can someone help me compile and / or install
<emilsedgh> !ask | neopsyche
<ubotu> neopsyche: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<neopsyche> can someone help me compile and/or install XDTV
<neopsyche> please
<Holden> is there a way to decrease the lag when I do the selection box with the mouse ?
<savetheWorld> Holden: make sure all the animation and special effects are turned off?
<Holden> savetheWorld:  they are
<savetheWorld> oh. :-(
<reaperdragon> what program can i use to burn a mp3 cd not the same as a audio cd
<jpatrick> reaperdragon: k3b?
<reaperdragon> yea
<reaperdragon> but it wont burn mp3 cd
<reaperdragon> i mean i dont fully understand
<reaperdragon> a cd that has a list of mp3s on it for my car cd player to play
<reaperdragon> any advice
<jpatrick> !info libk3b2-mp3 | reaperdragon
<ubotu> reaperdragon: libk3b2-mp3 (source: k3b): The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-0ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 43 kB, installed size 116 kB
<MagicFab> Hello
<MagicFab> I'd like to know what would be a good replacement or equivalent backup application for kdar - http://kdar.sourceforge.net/
<MagicFab> Kdar was dropped after Edgy
<jawee> MagicFab: I've never used KDar, but possibly Konserve?
<jawee> MagicFab: If not, take a look at http://directory.fsf.org/category/bu/
<MagicFab> jawee, hmm.... no updates since dapper, mailing list dead :(
<neo22> So, uh, is there a way to run awn with kde 4 + hardy heron?
<MagicFab> jawee, tx for the URL
<jawee> MagicFab: I personally just use bash scripts :)
<jawee> anyway gtg
<MagicFab> jawee, "keep"  seems more like it
<neo22> Also, what is the channel for heron?
<MagicFab> -> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=keep&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<batis610> i can't access to my external hard disc, i have this message: an error occured while accessing 'MyBook', the system said:org.freedesktop.hal.device.permissiondeniedbypolicy: hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000.... i have gutsy kde4
<Artimus> How can I tell where a package is installed from?  I'm trying to figure out if the package I have is from gutsy-proposed or not.
<crazy6> why doesn't my sound work when I come back from Sleep ; did I do something to offend it?
<ForgeAus> um what to do when your system locks up saying Not starting WINGs display manager (WDM); it is not the default display manager
<Daisuke_Ido> crazy6: are you by any chance using a dellbuntu?
<crazy6> Daisuke_Ido: nah, Lenovo
<Daisuke_Ido> !mount | batis610
<ubotu> batis610: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Daisuke_Ido> crazy6: same issue i'd imagine...  sometimes it just doesn't come back after sleep
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't remember how to fix it :(
<sammy-afk> anyone have ffmpeg installed and want to take 2 seconds to try to have it convert a shn file for me and confirm this crazy behavior? ffmpeg seems to continue on forever as if the shn file has no end, it's crazy.
<crazy6> wah
<crazy6> hrm I can't seem to restart the sound system via the KDE control panel
<psi_> sammy-afk: sure why not
<psi_> sammy-afk: what file u trying to convert
<tinin> How could I know wich is my graphic card?
<ForgeAus> um what to do when your system locks up on startup saying Not starting WINGs display manager (WDM); it is not the default display manager???
<ForgeAus> pre-login
<jpatrick> tinin: lspci | grep "VGA"
<Artimus> Why won't apt download the latest flash plugin for me?  I have proposed enabled.  It's sticking with 9.0.48.  9.0.115 is listed, but apt will not download it.
<Daisuke_Ido> Artimus: /topic
<Daisuke_Ido> ForgeAus: you never even get to KDM>
<Artimus> Daisuke_Ido: That's not answering why it won't install the latest version.
<ForgeAus> thats right
<ForgeAus> just text screen still
<sammy-afk> oh no, did psi_ leave? that'll teach me to ignore joins/parts/quits :/
 * sammy-afk checks whowas. rats!
<sammy-afk> anyone else with ffmpeg and two seconds willing to dl this .shn file so I can confirm this crazy behavior and file a bug?
<ForgeAus> line before it says * Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)
<neopsyche> hi. how do i build from source?
<jpatrick> !b-e > neopsyche (see pm from ubotu)
<ForgeAus> no keys seem to do anything here
<ForgeAus> i can use alt-f keys to get to different screens but they're all blank
<ForgeAus> is there a way to get to a prompt?
<virnik> hi there, can somebody help me out with suspend? when I suspend computer by classical command echo -n mem > /sys/power/state, my computer gone to sleep. if I woke it up, it will wake up, but then suspend again. I have to wake it again, to make it work. can somebody help me out?
<virnik> ForgeAus: CTRL+ALT+F1
<virnik> ForgeAus: and it is not prompt, it is shell
<ForgeAus> virnik I havn't got that far yet
<ForgeAus> its still in the f1 screen
<ForgeAus> textmode
<ForgeAus> no X yet
<virnik> ForgeAus: ah so
<sammy-afk> neopsyche: you want to build a project from source that doesn't already have a ubuntu or debian package? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<virnik> ForgeAus: so, what is your problem?
<ForgeAus> I can't use the computer
<ForgeAus> its hung during login script
<ForgeAus> no prompts of any kind no shell no nothing
<virnik> ForgeAus: how?
<ForgeAus> GGRRRR
<virnik> ForgeAus: it is easy
<neopsyche> sammy-afk: yes because the deb says dependency problem
<ForgeAus> what is easy?
<virnik> ForgeAus: just press ESC when booting GRUB
<virnik> then press E on second line
<ForgeAus> oh yeah um grub
<virnik> edit it
<sammy-afk> neopsyche: and you can't fill the dependency with an already existing package?
<ForgeAus> wait lemme see if grub works here
<virnik> and add single at the end
<virnik> ForgeAus: it works, it is standard now
<virnik> now, it will boot up to single user mode
<virnik> u will have no networking, nothing, but u can easily start it up
<virnik> now, just give system root pass, and u are in
<virnik> it is much more easier
<ForgeAus> um no grub
<virnik> ForgeAus: r u using lilo?
<ForgeAus> must b
<ForgeAus> or something
<virnik> ForgeAus: it is similiar
<ForgeAus> (AndLinux)
<virnik> what distro u got?
<virnik> ah
<virnik> lilo
<virnik> it is almost the same
<virnik> just look to google
<virnik> can't remember from spin, which shortcuts lilo uses
<ForgeAus> it goes 2 quick thru startup
<ForgeAus> can't keep up
<virnik> heh
<ForgeAus> and no scrollbar to scroll back :(
<virnik> why are u using such distro?
<ForgeAus> I can type
<virnik> ForgeAus: this is #kubuntu channel
<virnik> no AndLinux chan
<ForgeAus> hehe andlinux is kubuntu :)
<virnik> so it is somewhat ....strange
<ForgeAus> thats the distro
<virnik> what?
<ForgeAus> its just embedded in WindowsXP
<virnik> never heard of it
<ForgeAus> (ie using coLinux)
<virnik> ah
<ForgeAus> and Xming for Xserver
<virnik> ok...
<virnik> saionara
<ForgeAus> lol
<virnik> can't help u then...
<ForgeAus> but even with kubuntu native I've had similar problems
<virnik> no experiences with such thing...once its not pure linux...it can't enter my HDD
<virnik> ForgeAus: which problems?
<virnik> can u tell me again?
<ForgeAus> when something fowls up during boot and you don't get a prompt (and/or KDM)
<ForgeAus> what 2 do?
<virnik> cos in native kubuntu or ubuntu, it is easy to fix such things
<ForgeAus> for you maybe
<virnik> ok
<ForgeAus> I'm not that well versed in these things
<virnik> in my case
<virnik> i should swictch to single user mode
<virnik> ctrl+alt+del
<virnik> pass root password
<virnik> then fire up eth device, atp-get install mc
<ForgeAus> ctrl alt del restarts
<virnik> run mc, and look to /var/log/messages or dmesg
<virnik> ForgeAus: no
<ForgeAus> I can't run mc without a prompt
<virnik> ctrl+alt+del restarts only when computer is fully operating
<virnik> otherwise, it will freeze at runleve 1
<ForgeAus> grr its past the bootloader anyway
<virnik> lol?
<virnik> are u sure, that there is no GRUB?
<ForgeAus> its mounted filesystems too I think
<virnik> ubuntu distros are supplied by it by default
<ForgeAus> not quite sure no grub but I don't get to go to grub
<ForgeAus> yeah thats what I thought was weird too
<virnik> ForgeAus: as I said, just press ESC after reset
<virnik> press, press, press
<virnik> it shall work
<virnik> once u'll get GRUB menu
<virnik> u can do more things
<virnik> it have wait time 0, by default I think
<ForgeAus> no esc doesn't do anything
<virnik> hehe
<ForgeAus> continually pressing it
<virnik> are u sure u are sitting at front of computer, and no TV? :-)))
<ForgeAus> (I sent a ctrl+alt+delete to the terminal)
<ForgeAus> yes it is a PC
<Daisuke_Ido> !attitude | virnik
<ubotu> virnik: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Daisuke_Ido> !u | virnik
<ubotu> virnik: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<ForgeAus> I'm in windows still the console is in a shell (emulated under XP)
<ForgeAus> I need to get it to boot tho
<virnik> Daisuke_Ido: what is problem with my lang?
<hydrogen> y do ppl care about the way things r ritten?
<virnik> hydrogen: i dunno why...strange,isn't it?
<virnik> hydrogen: while I use shortcuts, it makes my typing speed more efficient...so y should I care?
<ForgeAus> virnik like I said earlier its mounted filesystems and halfway thru running a script
<virnik> ForgeAus: it is really strange. u cant go to the GRUB, nor get single user mode...
<ForgeAus> what is single user mode?
<Chris_Swift> Hello all, I have recently installed Kubuntu and right now I am using GNOME, I want for firefox to be my default browser, but whenever I click a link from Konversation, it asks me which program to open the link with, can anyone help out?
<virnik> ForgeAus: it is special run level
<ForgeAus> virnik I don't think it boots via grub
<nosrednaekim> ForgeAus: "recovery"
<virnik> ForgeAus: once u get to it, u will see. no network by default
<ForgeAus> ahh recovery, no I don't et that option
<neo22> Uh.
<virnik> no root pass need
<neo22> Adept froze on me.
<ForgeAus> seems to start after that
<neo22> And I had to kill it.
<nosrednaekim> Chris_Swift: can't you say "set app as default"?
<neo22> But I can't use the repos now.
<ForgeAus> (or with something else instead)
<virnik> and u have full right to fix yo' system
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<neo22> Could not get lock var/lib/dpkg/lock yada yada yada
<neo22> Thanks
<ForgeAus> if it were native I could just boot into live CD :)
<Chris_Swift> nosrednaekim: Is that a new function, I had to install version 6.06
<virnik> ForgeAus: true
<memoriesdies> hi i want to ask how to make arabic subtitles display for movies it appears foregin simpoles and i cannt display arabic id3 but any arabic files i can read them good
<ForgeAus> anyway this is gutsy not feisty like my CD is
<virnik> liveCD is more efficient, sometime
<ForgeAus> virnik any other ideas?
<nosrednaekim> Chris_Swift: no... it should be an option in the dialog that pops up.
<virnik> u can use easily chroot to yo' disk, and make all administrative thingies
<nosrednaekim> Chris_Swift: can you tell if its a GOME dialog or a KDE dialog?
<virnik> ForgeAus: out of mind...sorry...but if u find out, just lemme know...it is really interesting
<hydrogen> teh easy way to tell
<ForgeAus> virnik any way I can get to some kinda prompt (or bypass the error)?
<hydrogen> does it have more than one button on the bottom
<Chris_Swift> nosrednaekim: I have no idea, how can I tell?
<virnik> can somebody help me out with suspend? when I suspend computer by classical command echo -n mem > /sys/power/state, my computer gone to sleep. if I woke it up, it will wake up, but then suspend again. I have to wake it again, to make it work. can somebody help me out?
<virnik> ForgeAus: that was how to bypass it, as I said u
<virnik> can u tell me on which service it frozen?
<nosrednaekim> Chris_Swift: well, the widget style should look different
<ForgeAus> I Set KDM to be the default but its trying to load WDM instead
<Chris_Swift> nosrednaekim: Do you have an example screenshot?
<virnik> ForgeAus: i remember that some years ago, this was caused by NTP daemon, or sendmail...but it was RedHat problems with early Fedora 1
<nosrednaekim> virnik: use kpowermanager
<virnik> nosrednaekim: NO
<virnik> nosrednaekim: to be clear
<virnik> nosrednaekim: it is unusable
<virnik> nosrednaekim: cos I am using NVIDIA
<nosrednaekim> Chris_Swift: unfortunately, no since I ham using KDE4 and it would look totally different
<ForgeAus> the actual error message is Not starting WINGs display manager (wdm); it is not the default display manager
<virnik> nosrednaekim: and u know what....NVIDIA drivers got serious problems with bypasing VBE states.
<Chris_Swift> nosrednaekim: I will upload an SS to imageshack
<nosrednaekim> ForgeAus: an you do a ctrl+alt+f2?
<virnik> even with debug and some hours spend on it, I make it usable only halfway
<nosrednaekim> Chris_Swift: ok
<ForgeAus> yes nos
<virnik> sometime it frozen, sometime not
<ForgeAus> but no prompt there
<virnik> but now, I have made and written my own scripts to /etc/acpi
<virnik> its working really nice
<virnik> only ugly thing is, that I must wake it up twice, after suspend
<virnik> cos it will wake up, and then sleep again
<memoriesdies>  hi i want to ask how to make arabic subtitles display for movies it appears foregin simpoles and i cannt display arabic id3 but any arabic files i can read them good
<virnik> ok, another wakeup, and it is ok
<nosrednaekim> ForgeAus: ok, what you need to do is chroot in from a liveCD and change the default display manager back to KDM
<nosrednaekim> virnik: probably someting wrong with your script
<virnik> memoriesdies: just choose your arabic font, and tell mplayer, what is it's encoding
<ForgeAus> hehe nos, that would be ok it would work, but I'm booting from within WinXP (I think this Kubuntu uses lilo instead of grub too)
<virnik> and tell it what encoding r u using in that subtitle file
<ForgeAus> (its AndLinux)
<Chris_Swift> nosrednaekim: http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/1268/screenshot1qc1.png
<virnik> nosrednaekim: I dont think so
<Chris_Swift> nosrednaekim: There ya go
<nosrednaekim> Chris_Swift: gracias
<memoriesdies> i did that with kafien and vlc and didnt appear correct
<nosrednaekim> ForgeAus: eh?
<virnik> nosrednaekim: just look here: http://www.abclinuxu.cz/forum/show/164477
<virnik> there is that script written
<Chris_Swift> nosrednaekim: Oh, I fip,orgot something very omportant
<ForgeAus> hehe check it out (I know its kubuntu-based because it tells me)
<virnik> what can be wrong with it?
<virnik> it works nice
<Chris_Swift> nosrednaekim: Sorry wrong screenshot
<virnik> but once I make my computer sleep, I have to wake it up twice
<nosrednaekim> ForgeAus: kubuntu based is not kubuntu......
<ForgeAus> yeah nos thats right
<hydrogen> ouhh
<hydrogen> wut?
<hydrogen> kubuntu is based on kubuntu
<hydrogen> oh
<ForgeAus> but same thing would be if I were using kubuntu itself, there has to be a way to do something during a failed boot script
<hydrogen> I misread that
<hydrogen> I thought you said kubuntu is not based on kubuntu
<hydrogen> you didn't
<Daisuke_Ido> you know how when there's a language barrier, the person that has a different native or well-spoken language can come across sounding like a...  well, like an ignorant tool?
<ForgeAus> hehe hydrogen its not kubuntu based on kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> or possibly an arrogant tool
<genii> kubuntu is not based on kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> depending
<Chris_Swift> nosrednaekim: http://img115.imageshack.us/img115/7356/screenshot2fb9.png
<Chris_Swift> nosrednaekim: The proper image
<nosrednaekim> ForgeAus: which means you are probably in the wrong channel..... if it can't be fixed with a liveCD, I have no idea.
<ForgeAus> its AndLinux which is a embedded kubuntu-based distro in Windows
 * genii reels and sips more coffee
<virnik> Daisuke_Ido: it is not true
<ForgeAus> (using colinux which basically emulates the kernel)
<Daisuke_Ido> virnik: what isn't true?
<nosrednaekim> ForgeAus: sorry, can't help you with that!
<virnik> Daisuke_Ido: I am not american, nor british, nor any other english-native-speaking person...but still, I know slang...
<ForgeAus> grrr
<virnik> so where is problem? I am using it everywhere
<Daisuke_Ido> you're so vain...  you probably think that quote was about you
<gorongoro> any software for kubuntu,  canfrog¿?¿?
 * Daisuke_Ido apologizes to carly simon
<virnik> Daisuke_Ido: and I do not think that I am arogant or ignorant... when u use something for a long time, u'r just used to it, that's all
<virnik> Daisuke_Ido: sure I think that, cos u said similiar thing before...
<virnik> directly
<nosrednaekim> Chris_Swift: interesting! it must be a new feature :)
<Daisuke_Ido> it was, of course, and i didn't say you thought you were ignorant or arrogant
<nosrednaekim> !ot | virnik Daisuke_Ido
<ubotu> virnik Daisuke_Ido: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm saying you're coming off sounding like an arrogant tool
<Chris_Swift> nosrednaekim: Ok well I am updating Ubuntu right now so we will have to wait and see
<Daisuke_Ido> who would be better suited for the attitudes in #debian
<virnik> nosrednaekim: nice, but nobody cares about my Q
<virnik> and I cant move without help now
<Daisuke_Ido> by the way, suspend works fine with nvidia
<virnik> Daisuke_Ido: lol, just read google
<virnik> it have so many problems
<Daisuke_Ido> well, let's see...
<virnik> clean install of gutsy 64b
<virnik> and do not work
<Daisuke_Ido> see, you never said 64 bit
<virnik> ok, so I have made some modifications
<virnik> no way
<Daisuke_Ido> and if you made modifications, you're on your own
<virnik> problem is, that it IS working
<Daisuke_Ido> have fun, good luck
<hydrogen> emm
<virnik> ah....do not say that, it sounds really stupid.
<hydrogen> everyone makes modifications to their system
<virnik> ok, recapitulation, ok?
<Daisuke_Ido> hydrogen: not everyone makes modifications to their suspend and resume scripts
<virnik> 1] first for all, its 64b distro
<virnik> 2] second, clean install, and it do not work
<hydrogen> nope, instead I have to rewrite the kdm init script because the default one is stoopid
<virnik> 3] with nvidia-glx-new, it do not work
<nosrednaekim> virnik: stop stop.... we can't help you with your acpi script.... ask the person who made the acpi script, ok?
<virnik> problem of points made above is, that it actually suspend, but wakes up to blank black screen
<virnik> nosrednaekim: I am not asking about MY SCRIP!
<virnik> helll
<Daisuke_Ido> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<virnik> i am asking about suspend progress from KDE and kubuntu native scripts invented to it
<virnik> ok
<sam64_> trying to burn a copy of UbuntuStudio, but K3b can't see my DVD
<virnik> so
<virnik> I have found out, how to make it work
<nosrednaekim> virnik: well, that would be knetworkmanager, or guidance-power-manager then.
<virnik> nosrednaekim: both are uninstalled
<virnik> nosrednaekim: I am using kpowersave
<virnik> but kpowersave have this features off
<nosrednaekim> virnik: well, thats what we support here, not 3rd party acpi scripts.
<virnik> so my question is, what can interfere?
<Daisuke_Ido> if i say what i would like, i would probably not be allowed in here anymore, so i'm going to go get a drink, pop some popcorn, and just watch
<virnik> nosrednaekim: damn... I want just one info
<nosrednaekim> virnik: interfere with WHAT?
<virnik> can u give me time to explain myself?
<nosrednaekim> do so in one complete message
<virnik> nosrednaekim: its hard when u bother only with "pure scripts" and Daisuke_Ido "it's not pure, u r on your own"
<nosrednaekim> virnik: just state your problem in one message if you want help.
<virnik> without explaining
<virnik> nosrednaekim: I have posted it in one long message twice
<Daisuke_Ido> no, this is an official support channel, if you would like to use a customised script, it's recommended that you know what you're doing, because we dont.
<virnik> no reaction
<virnik> Daisuke_Ido: I am willing to use pure scripts, but they do not work
<virnik> that is the problem
<virnik> with nvidia driver from repo, it freezes on black screen. I can switch to X sometime, but mostly, it freezes.
<virnik> kernel is alive, like network and sound too. only graphic card can't make it up. and that's your "pure" scripts
<Daisuke_Ido> so instead of trying to fix it, you go to an unsupported solution, then come here when you need help with that.
<jpatrick> virnik: what does " pmi capabilities" give?
<hola> someone knows how to share pppoe between host and lient?
<virnik> Daisuke_Ido: are u serious? i have spend more then eight hours on it
<virnik> jpatrick: same
<virnik> no change
<jpatrick> to what?
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, and how was i supposed to know that?  i'm not a mind reader.
<virnik> problem is somewhere about warming up the card
<virnik> event with VBE restore false, it still cant make it through
<hydrogen> Daisuke_Ido: stop trolling, if you can't be helpful its better to be quiet
<virnik> Daisuke_Ido: true, u r not. but while I was explaining what i just tried, u blamed me for customizations
<virnik> hydrogen: thx a lot
<neo22> Damn. I can't get the ati drivers to stick. I go through this every time I upgrade.
<Daisuke_Ido> okay...  what video card
<neo22> Ati 1900xtx.
<neo22> It's saying mesa.
<Daisuke_Ido> not you :)
<Daisuke_Ido> i know nada about ati, sorry
<virnik> Daisuke_Ido: Nvidia 7600 GO
<neo22> oh :(
<nosrednaekim> neo22: which drivers?
<virnik> notebook version, made by ASUS
<virnik> latest from oficial
<virnik> but latest from repo are the same
<virnik> but slower
<neo22> fglrx
<virnik> Daisuke_Ido: its ASUS F3T AP008, if it helps
<nosrednaekim> neo22: from the ati website, or from the restricted-manager
<neo22> restricted-manager
<virnik> Daisuke_Ido: strange, that with other distros, this feature works fine. but I am with kubuntu too long, more then 4 years, so I do not want to switch distro
<neo22> I added the bit about composite disable to my xorg.conf
<nosrednaekim> neo22: ah.... do you have composite disabled in the xorg?
<nosrednaekim> ah..ok
<nosrednaekim> did you restart X after that?
<neo22> I think so.
<neo22> I'll restart it to be sure.
<virnik> so, after 8 hours of work on this, trying almost everything, I just switched to custom scripts. and it works nice. except that annoying wakeup, where I have to wake it twice...because after first wakeup, computer normally wake, but goes to sleep again
<hola> someone knows how to share pppoe between host and lient?
<nosrednaekim> well, you do need to restart after installing the drivers
<virnik> hola: just allow packet forwarding
<bigdad1e> i need help making my ip visible. instead of the 127.0.0.1 im tryin gto run a source dedicated server and it wont work. can someone please help me?
<hola> virnik: are you an expert?
<virnik> hola: then on your host machine make NAT for your client
<virnik> hola: kind of, if u know CZFree.Net
<virnik> wireless broadband community of linux and unix networking specialists
<Daisuke_Ido> with kubuntu for more tan 4 years?
<hola> virnik: i tried in differetn way but the result is always that connection is not reacable formm host
<Daisuke_Ido> interesting.
<Daisuke_Ido> anyway
<virnik> Daisuke_Ido: not exactly....I switched from Fedora 3
<virnik> so...
<nosrednaekim> bigdad1e: ifconfig should show you..
<Daisuke_Ido> the nvidia-glx-new and nvidia driver on the site are the same
<Daisuke_Ido> 9755
<neo22> still mesa.
<Daisuke_Ido> i can't see why that would be an issue though :\
<virnik> Daisuke_Ido: yep...
<virnik> Daisuke_Ido: true, it is strange...
<virnik> so it is why I am yelling here...
<virnik> cos google can't help me out
<hola> virnik: have you 10 minuto for me in order to drive me on it
<virnik> so I have made my own script, it is really easy...and working
<virnik> hola: sure
<virnik> hola: what is your problem exactly?
<bigdad1e> when i put the command in to run the server its telling me ipunkown
<hola> virnik: let me summarized and i told you that nobody else has been able to help me
<virnik> hola: stop stop stop
<virnik> hola: just look inside your query
<hola> virnik: which query
<bigdad1e> !srcds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about srcds - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<virnik> hola: 10.23.202.85 is my case, but in your case, this is IP of your ppp0
<bigdad1e> is there a irc chat for srcds?
<bigdad1e> or steam
<hola> virnik: let me summarized hoh i did
<virnik> hola: so change it
<virnik> hola: if your ppp0 is working and host can reach internet, use script I have posted y
<virnik> u
<virnik> it is working fine
<virnik> just change IPs
<FrauHansen> hm, when i change my static IP  via 'ifconfig eth0 xxx.xx.xxx.xxx' i can't surf afterwards because FF can't find the proxy. pinging LAN works. how come?
<hola> sorry where i find the script
<virnik> hola: 192.168.100.19 is IP of your client...so change it
<virnik> hola: in your querry
<hola> help me
<virnik> hola: damn, u got it in your querry
<hola> what do you mean with query
<virnik> i will not past it here, because it will make room flooded
<hola> i dont understand sorry
<Daisuke_Ido> hola: private message
<virnik> hm
<Daisuke_Ido> and no, he doesn't
<virnik> ok
<nosrednaekim> FrauHansen: youneed to set up a DNS server
<virnik> private messages are forbidden here
<virnik> sight
<virnik> ok
<virnik> i will post it here
<virnik> can I?
<virnik> 20 lines
<nosrednaekim> no!
<Agent_bob> no
<Daisuke_Ido> because you can't send queries unless you register your nick
<nosrednaekim> !paste
<Agent_bob> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<virnik> :-)))
<Daisuke_Ido> !register | virnik
<virnik> just joke
<ubotu> virnik: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<bigdad1e> !ip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FrauHansen> nosrednaekim: you mean with the same command?
<virnik> hola: I will post it on the web
<nosrednaekim> FrauHansen: no.. you have to add it to the /etc/resolv.conf
<hola> virnik: ok
<virnik> hola: look here
<virnik> http://pastebin.ca/896763
<virnik> I have made pastebin for 30 minutes
<FrauHansen> nosrednaekim: but it's in there. im surfing, lets say with xxx.xx.xxx.123 and when i change to ...124 inet is unreachable
<virnik> so, u can copy it
<virnik> easy script
<virnik> which actually works fine
<nosrednaekim> FrauHansen: and you set the .123 address with ifconfig as well?
<Agent_bob> in all truth. many times i have seen people paste to the channel 8 or 10 lines,  and then other users post 30+ lines reproving them and instructing them what to do in the feuture...      doesn't make sense when the channel is slow.   only when it's busy.
<nosrednaekim> and running a red light is fine when there is no-one there as well ;)
<FrauHansen> nope. thats in /etc/network/interfaces and was cinfigured in kde-system-config-thingy
<nosrednaekim> FrauHansen: ah... so try setting it to 124 there...
<Agent_bob> nosrednaekim fine as in harms nothing, or fine as in wont get you a ticket ?
<nosrednaekim> Agent_bob: well, fine in as harms nothing..... but if there is no-one there, you're not going to get a ticket either ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> unless there's a camera
<Agent_bob> nosrednaekim never been mailed a ticket from an intersection camera eeh
<FrauHansen> nosrednaekim: my goal is actually a script to quickly change IPs. so i have to change interfaces and do /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<hola> virnik: iptables v1.3.6: host/network `IP_OF_CLIENT' not found
<hola> ptables v1.3.6: Bad IP address `IP_OF_PPP0'
<virnik> hola: u must change it
<virnik> hola: theese two are not variables
<virnik> hola: just write there IP of your client
<virnik> and IP of your ppp0 device
<Agent_bob> FrauHansen you mean something like     ifconfig eth0 <new_ip>
<FrauHansen> Agent_bob: yep, kind of
<Agent_bob> or dhclient restart  ?
<nosrednaekim> Agent_bob: nope....well,i've also never run a red :)
<FrauHansen> Agent_bob: no, static IPs
<virnik> Agent_bob: dhclient eth0
<Agent_bob> virnik right.  was thinking the sysV interface.
<virnik> Agent_bob: ah so...
<Agent_bob> FrauHansen if static then ifconfig is probably your friend
<hola> virnik: im sorry...it does not work
<Agent_bob> FrauHansen why do you need to change static ip's ???     what are you cracking?  your neighbours wireless service ?
<virnik> hola: it work
<virnik> hola: this script is used by my sister now, cos she is using internet from my laptop
<FrauHansen> Agent_bob: none of your business :D
<yasahiro> tell me... does anybody know of any decent video editors for kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> virnik: because it works for you, doesn't mean it will work for someone else
<Agent_bob> FrauHansen then the answers how to are none of your business.
<virnik> nosrednaekim: stop
<nosrednaekim> yasahiro: i've heard good things about cinellera
<virnik> nosrednaekim: if he got ppp0 device
<Agent_bob> !warez | FrauHansen
<ubotu> FrauHansen: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<hola> virnik: i belive that it works on your side
<virnik> and he is able to connect to the internet
<virnik> there is no reason why it should not work
<virnik> hola: ok, once again
<gaero> hi there
<virnik> what is your LAN IP?
<FrauHansen> Agent_bob: that wasn't necessary :(
<virnik> and what is your LAN IP of your guest?
<virnik> hola: what is your network device name, which is used for LAN?
<Agent_bob> FrauHansen was required.    <FrauHansen> Agent_bob: none of your business :D
<hola> virnik: im created a client with virtualbox. Do ou think that could be it the reason?
<virnik> hola: sure it can
<virnik> hola: virtual machine is handled other way
<yasahiro> where can i get cinellera....
<virnik> just edit your virtual box config, and make it bridge networks
<nosrednaekim> !find cinellera
<hola> virnik: can we tri togheter?
<virnik> with your ppp0
<ubotu> Package/file cinellera does not exist in gutsy
<virnik> hola: nope. I am using vmware, not virtualbox
<hola> virnik: i already created a bridge
<hola> and a virtual interface
<virnik> and can u ping from one to other?
<virnik> can theese network devices see each other?
<nosrednaekim> yasahiro: not sure.... google it
<hola> yes
<hola> of course
<Daisuke_Ido> !info cinelerra
<ubotu> Package cinelerra does not exist in gutsy
<Agent_bob> !cinelerra
<ubotu> Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> ah ha!
<Daisuke_Ido> there you are
<hola> virnik: are you still there
<virnik> hola: so...have u set your default route on your virtual machine?
<virnik> can u ping internet IPs? it can be only problem of DNS resolution, which u haven't set properly
<hola> virnik: i want to ask you it. What address i have to set as gateway on client?
<virnik> hola: I am, but I am leaving for few minutes for bath and smoke
<nosrednaekim> Agent_bob: spelling is key :)
<virnik> hola: on client, set your host's IP
<virnik> hola: this is how routing works
<Agent_bob> nosrednaekim is that why i'm always locked out ???
<virnik> your host is gateway here, for your guest system
<nosrednaekim> Agent_bob: lol!
 * virnik gonna smoke...uaaah, Davidoff, what a pleasure!
<ignoramus> hey guys... got a seemingly easy one for ya... How do i format a usb flash drive to ntfs?
<Agent_bob> use windows
<Daisuke_Ido> unless it's larger than 8gb or so, there's not much point
<Agent_bob> but i would sujest vfat
<ignoramus> naw, it's small, but i got it for free.  I'd like to use it at work, hence the ntfs..
<Daisuke_Ido> vfat would be a better choice
<Agent_bob> but i would sujest vfat
<Daisuke_Ido> ignoramus: if you use windows at work, use vfat
<ignoramus> Daisuke_Ido: OK, whats the command? is it with "mkfs"?
<XceII> Just put a new video card in, keeps saying, (loading local scripts), it has been sitting 30 mins, is there something wrong, or that i should do?
<Agent_bob> ignoramus mkfs.vfat /dev/<devicenode>
<ignoramus> agent_bob: thanks
<nosrednaekim> XceII: does recovery mode boot correctly?
<hola> virnik: tell me when you are available
<bigdad1e> can someone please help me with srcds? having trouble and dont know what to do
<XceII> right now im on ubuntu, the problem is in ubuntu, noone in ubuntu is answering, how do i get to recovery mode in ubuntu, or how do i fix this?
<XceII> kubuntu
<ignoramus> Agent_bob: when i try it, ubuntu complains its a mounted file system, but its not even seen when unmounted... hmmm...
<Agent_bob> so umount it first
<ignoramus> Agent_bob: nm, it worked this time... thanks again
<nosrednaekim> XceII: recovery mode is a grub boot menu option
<XceII> in ubuntu?, i never seen it
<Agent_bob> sudo umount /dev/<devicenode> ;sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/<samenode>          <<< like so
<Agent_bob> nosrednaekim that's   ffr
<nosrednaekim> XceII: yup....
<nosrednaekim> Agent_bob: what?
<kaminix> nspluginviewer keeps crashing after the last update. :/
<Agent_bob> sorry nosrednaekim not @ you
<XceII> let me try again, thanks
<bruce_> join #synce
<Agent_bob> <ignoramus> that's   ffr
<bigdad1e> how do i change my ip settings?
<Tonren> My USB external drive isn't auto-mounting properly.  When I manually mount it, it works, but the auto-mount fails.
 * Agent_bob hates when text scrolls just at exectly the WRONG moment...
<virnik> hola: back
<hola> virnik: help me
<Tonren> It says, "hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000"
<Agent_bob> bigdad1e knetwork manager ?
<bigdad1e> wont open for me
<Agent_bob> bigdad1e static or dhcp ?
<bigdad1e> dont really know
<bigdad1e> new to all this
<bigdad1e> trying to set up srcds and the ip is unkown so it wont work
<Agent_bob> then what is about your ip that you are wanting to change ?
<virnik> hola: glad to, but it seems hard to solve problem with such little info
<hola> virnik: which info do you need
<virnik> have u set default GW on your guest?
<bigdad1e> Adent_bob: can you RDC with me?
<bigdad1e> and show me how to get the ip to work?
<hola> virnik: route add -net default gw 192.168.1.10 eth2
<virnik> ok
<virnik> so your GW have IP 192.168.1.10
<bigdad1e> i want my ip to be seen.
<virnik> nice
<virnik> now
<yao_ziyuan> i wanna illustrate what's my dream os:
<hola> it is host ip
<Agent_bob> bigdad1e what i'm saying in essense is this.  you probably don't need to mess with your ip if it's working and you don't know anything about it.   and if you are trying to setup srcds and it is complaining about an ip then work on srcds not on the ip.
<bigdad1e> when i start my srcds it comes up ipunknown
<yao_ziyuan> http://infowire.googlegroups.com/web/fedora8.png
<virnik> what device is used to connect to LAN on your host?
<yao_ziyuan> this is a fedora8-kde-livecd installed as a virtual machine
<yao_ziyuan> two points:
<yao_ziyuan> 1. it has kde 3.5.8
<hola> virnik: i create a brdige br0 connected to eth0
<virnik> hola: wait
<virnik> hola: why bridge?
<bigdad1e> ive looked all over and found nothing that helps me. i dont know what to do now
<yao_ziyuan> 2. it has chinese input (the 3rd tray icon from right)
<hola> virnik: and so i create a virtual interface vbox
<virnik> ah
<virnik> so again
<virnik> no bridge please
<virnik> destroy that device
<Agent_bob> what is  srcds  anyway ?
<virnik> u should have eth0 on host
<virnik> and eth2 on guest
<Daisuke_Ido> yao_ziyuan: it's not kubuntu, why are you bringing it up here?
<bigdad1e> source dedicated server
<virnik> eth0 on host shall have 192.168.1.10
<bigdad1e> for steam/counter strike source
<yao_ziyuan> Daisuke_Ido: because i want kubuntu to support chinese input like this one
<virnik> eth2 on guest shall have something like 192.168.1.11
<virnik> now u shall be able to ping from each to other
<hydrogen> !skim | yao_ziyuan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skim - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hola> virnik: whitout bridge the cleitn ip is very different
<yao_ziyuan> some clues:
<hydrogen> !scim | yao_ziyuan
<ubotu> yao_ziyuan: Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<yao_ziyuan> 1. skim should be abandoned
<Agent_bob> bigdad1e well i'm going to go out on a limb and say that when you configure srcds propperly for your system it will stop complaining about unknown ips
<virnik> hola: just change it
<virnik> to be in the same subnet
<yao_ziyuan> those distros who support chinese input perfectly (ubuntu, fedora8) don't use skim at all (even for kde)
<Daisuke_Ido> scim
<hola> virnik: ok i have to close this connection now becouse is it attached with the bridge
<Agent_bob> try pointing it at localhost     good for testing
<hola> virnik: may you wait a minuto
<Daisuke_Ido> but...  what do they use?
<bigdad1e> i did everything they way it was in the tutorial i did them on windows no problem but never on linux
<Daisuke_Ido> yao_ziyuan: just for the record, scim is the default in ubuntu
<yao_ziyuan> Daisuke_Ido: yes
<Agent_bob> bigdad1e maybe google.com/linux   search for a howto setup srcds
<yao_ziyuan> Daisuke_Ido: kubuntu should follow exactly the same steps that ubuntu installs chinese input functionality
<yao_ziyuan> Daisuke_Ido: that way there will be a scim-gtk-frontend tray icon, even for kde
<Daisuke_Ido> ...huh?
<bigdad1e> been doing them for 26 hours now. having been to bed yet reading and trying new things so i came here
<Daisuke_Ido> scim is a the common input method, ot
<sam64_> I was trying to make a disk for UbuntuStudio, but K3b wont recognise my disk
<Daisuke_Ido> as far as i know, it's usable just fine in kde
<yao_ziyuan> Daisuke_Ido: with kubuntu's current way of installing scim, it doesn't work
<yao_ziyuan> Daisuke_Ido: kubuntu's current approach is to use "skim" as a middleman
<bigdad1e> ill do it all over again and see what it does.
<Daisuke_Ido> ...okay?
<yao_ziyuan> Daisuke_Ido: and skim doesn't do the job at all
<Agent_bob> yao_ziyuan "kubuntu should follow exactly the same steps that ubuntu installs chinese input functionality" <<< wrong.  one is gnome the other is kde  they should not follow the same methoods because they are different environments.   i realize that kubuntu is broken and you should file a bug and offer to help with the fix if you have some special insight on that issue.  but trolling this channel day after day about that will
<Agent_bob> and you don't want that
<yao_ziyuan> Agent_bob: i already filed one
<yao_ziyuan> Agent_bob: yes i should put my new findings there
<hexch> hello, how do I change premissions on hd so user can have root access to it alwaus ?
<Daisuke_Ido> yao_ziyuan: so you sit back and wait, or you get the source and fix skim yourself
<hexch> always*
<yao_ziyuan> Daisuke_Ido: my finding is that we should abandom skim and use the ubuntu/fedora way
<Agent_bob> yao_ziyuan yes you should.  and you can update this channel but don't make a big deal out of something that most people can't do anything about anyway
<Daisuke_Ido> what *is* the fedora way
<Agent_bob> yao_ziyuan they neither want to hear you complain about skim nor me compalin about timezone configurations.  both are in need of fixing.   but these guys aren't the ones to do it.
<Agent_bob> nor me complain about kdm writing in /root   which i have done in the past...  ;/
<yao_ziyuan> i filed this before: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skim/+bug/181300
<yao_ziyuan> and i have found how to solve it
<yao_ziyuan> i will put the solution both here and on the report
<xxBasYxx> How can I set up one keyborad shortcut when editing text for two actions: 1) select from kurzor to end of line 2) delete selection ... plz ?
<hola2> virnik: are you there
<Daisuke_Ido> yao_ziyuan: don't post it here
<yao_ziyuan> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> just put it in the bug report
<yao_ziyuan> then some general comments:
<yao_ziyuan> i think ubuntu/kubuntu's biggest competitor is fedora
<sam64_> Linux isn't about competition
<hola2> virnik: are you there
<Midtronic> howdy, I'm trying to set up a second keyboard as dvorak.. it's recognized and working, I just don't know where to change the settings for it
<marcus_> hello. i have a slight problem. Apparently I need to have a lib to make my packages work. Can anybody tell me the command line option to fix this?
<Midtronic> sudo apt-get install <lib>
<marcus_> but i have 68 packages that can not install so i dont know if i can do that.
<Midtronic> the dependencies should be taken care of by apt
#kubuntu 2008-02-09
<marcus_> Midtronic: it says when it goes to install openoffice-kde tht a kdelibs4c2a or soesuch is missing and is a dependency.
<hola2> virnik:where are you
<marcus_> Midtronic: i would settle for just clearing the que of packages if at all possible.
<marcus_> Midtronic: i mean i can always put the packages back in. :)
<Arwen> anyone - have there been any security/whatever patches to the main packages over the last few weeks?
<hola2> virnik:where are you
<PriceChild> Arwen, kernel i think, read the ML
 * genii hands Dr_willis a coffee
<Dr_willis> I just woke up. :) 3rd shift sucks.
<genii> Dr_wot in from workillis: I just g
<genii> bah
<genii> I just ot in from work
<nosrednaekim> touchpad?
<genii> Yes
<nosrednaekim> ^_^
<genii> nosrednaekim: It's very annoying :)
<nosrednaekim> I have a fn key to turn it off :)
<nosrednaekim> best feature in the world
<brad__> I'm trying to install the ati driver, but it's not going well
<brad__> I mean HELLLPPPPP
<nosrednaekim> brad__: what methos are you using?
<nosrednaekim> *method
<virnik> hola2: here
<virnik> hola2: I am just working
<virnik> sorry, can't help u now
<virnik> I got a lot of work to do
<virnik> bye
<brad__> the restricted driver manager says, I don't need any
<nosrednaekim> brad__: how old is the card?
<brad__> so I apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<brad__> 9200
<brad__> 9200 SE
<nosrednaekim> I don't think that needs fglrx.....
<brad__> that might be why xorg is unplease when i change from ati to fglrx
<brad__> I've noticed that with ubunut my models are not in my xorg, like dbr and all of those
<yao_ziyuan> i wrote the solution here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skim/+bug/181300
<yao_ziyuan> and told #pclinuxos-support to refer to it
<yao_ziyuan> i sincerely hope all major kde-based distros can solve the chinese input availability problem asap
<genii> yao_ziyuan: Geez. Weren't you here yesterday on about the same topic?
<Schuenemann> how do I install ruby?
<yao_ziyuan> genii: everyday :)
<genii> hmm
<brad__> sudo apt-get install ruby irb rubygems
<Daisuke_Ido> yao_ziyuan: let it go already
<nippleclamp> brad__: what's the command to see all the avaliable channels? I always forget :S
<yao_ziyuan> ok
<Schuenemann> brad__, but that's 1.8.2 !
<genii_> bah ghosted
<shinda> hey guys, I keep getting audio errors - device in use eventhough I got no audio programs or sites open, I try to restart alsa /etc/init.d restart (also tried stop and start) but doesn't seem to work. Any one got any other advice?
<Yannick75> hello!
<Yannick75> does anyone know how to add file links to the desktop ?
<Yannick75> (in KDE 4.0.1)
<Daisuke_Ido> start by going back to 3.5.8...  but seriously, i'm not sure, #kubuntu-kde4 might be more helpful
<Schuenemann> brad__, it seems package ruby1.8 is 1.8.6
<Yannick75> ok
<Yannick75> well, i'm using kde 3.5.8
<Yannick75> but i'm testing 4.0.1 as well
<Yannick75> though i know its not for real 'production'
<Arwen> 4.0.1? say what? there's already a new version out?
<Yannick75> yes Arwen
<biovore> Its changing every day
<Yannick75> 4.0.1 fixes lots of bugs from 4.0.0
<jussi01> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Yannick75> but i dont see anything fixed about the bugs i have detected as a simple user...that anyone can see!
<Yannick75> 4.0.2 in march i think
<Yannick75> the biggest next version will be 4.1 (july 2008), because there will be new apps
<Yannick75> that will be hopefully a version for any user, not for testers lol
<brad__> I'm not up on graphics card and all, what the a pretty good card ?
<Arwen> brad__, an 8800GTX
<Arwen> or a Quadro FX 5900 (I think)
<brad__> made by ?
<jussi01> brad__: anything nvidia is nice.
<biovore> they all use the same driver on linux
<Arwen> brad__, NVIDIA
<brad__> I want to play some wow on linux
<doobeh> in kde4-- how do I add a button to the bottom bar (i turned on the old-style app launcher, and now its just a button on the desktop)
<brad__> wtf, I'm looking at the price of these cards, and they are out of there minds if they thing I'm paying that
<Arwen> brad__, WoW kind of sucks :-P
<brad__> it might, but my son does not seem to care
<Arwen> brad__, you never said you were on a budget.
<Arwen> Try a 7600GT
<grul> try 7600 GS
<Arwen> or a 6600GT
<grul> it's stupid goo
<grul> d
<brad__> wait. I am not on a budget, but I'm not stupid either
<grul> I have an ATI card from the late 90s and it sucks
<brad__> I have a radon 9200
<brad__> I do already have the ati driver installed ......
<YgorOnLine> Hello, I'm migrating from Ubuntu to Kubuntu.... Where is the games? :P
<biovore> under games..
<YgorOnLine> Do not exists a 'games' menu in the K button
<biovore> kubuntu - ubuntu are the same thing basicly.. a couple of packages differernt (the kde / gnome)
<brad__> mirgrating from Ubuntu to  Kubunut ? is that even possiable, it's like migrating from the channel SCI-Fi to TNT
<Arwen> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<unagi> if i wanted to restart X via command line what would the command be
<Arwen> :-)
<biovore> no.. install the kubuntu-desktop package or the ubuntu-desktop package.. can have your cake and eat it too.
<brad__> YgorOnLine: do a apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Arwen> and then a few hours purging packages
<brad__> Arwen: no fair, I thought it first
<unagi> wait what biovore you can have both
<biovore> yup
<biovore> there just programs.. the at the login manager you can select gnome/kde/xfce etc
<brad__> I kill kdm and restart it
<unagi> kdm
<unagi> got it
<YgorOnLine> he... well
<biovore> or gdm..
<biovore> if your gnome lover
<YgorOnLine> ok, I will to do a apt-get
<unagi> but in kjde restarting x would  be kill all -hup kdm right?
<unagi> what is the opposite of &&?
<YgorOnLine> Really, I like the gnome's tools, but the interface of kde smells better
<unagi> i like kde
<Arwen> KDE doesn't have braindead defaults :-P
<unagi> ?
<biovore> unagi: && on what.
<YgorOnLine> and about kde4, already testing?
<Arwen> and it actually has configuration tools :-)
<unagi> in a bash script
<YgorOnLine> (you)
<biovore> unagi: I think you can use ;
<unagi> for 'if that doesnt execute'?
<biovore> not sure..
<unagi> anyone know?
<sub[t]rnl> i missed the question
<YgorOnLine> Would be better if I download the beta of kde4 and install here? Or to wait the next kubuntu?
<unagi> is there a bash opperator that is opposite to &&?
<biovore> beta is for testing.. lots of bugs, and not really completely stable..
<Arwen> don't install the beta of KDE4, it will very probably be broken
<sub[t]rnl> like, or?
<sub[t]rnl> ||
<biovore> unagi: check the "advanced bash programing howto"
<unagi> i dunno, whatever says 'if that doesnt execute'
<sub[t]rnl> do this command && do this if first was good
<sub[t]rnl> do this command || or do this one if first is bad
<biovore> in a bash script you can check the program return val
<YgorOnLine> Ok, I will to try stay stopped... Thanks for all :)
<unagi> oh cool
<unagi> thank you
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, exit status 0 is success
<sub[t]rnl> anything else is fail
<biovore> I think $* or something is the bash variable for last command executed return's val
<sub[t]rnl> i find !$ extremely usefull
<sub[t]rnl> :>
<brad__> now here is an odd problem. I started warcraft 3, knowing it would not run, and sure enough, it died, but now my screen is stuck in the wrong resolutino
<biovore> try ctrl-alt-+
<unagi> awesome it worked
<Schuenemann> I always confuse myself. How do I create a link to /usr/bin/irb1.8 called irb?
<unagi> now i dont have to worry about if im in gnome or kde the script will work
<brad__> yea, I've already tryed that one
<biovore> ln -s <source> <dest>
<Schuenemann> ln -s irb /usr/bin/irb1.8 ?
<sub[t]rnl> yup
<biovore> other way around..
<genii> other way
<genii> biovore: heh
<Schuenemann> so source is where I want to link?
<brad__> it's no good captian
<brad__> I can restart the X server, but I don't want to
<biovore> keypad +/- ?
<biovore> ctrl-alt-keypad +
<brad__> negitive
<unagi> restarting X is the bees knees
<unagi> everyone is doing it
<biovore> wine must have bougured up something..
<biovore> or your xorg.conf isn't setup just right..
<brad__> I think I have only one resolution in my Xorg.conf
<unagi> i have 2 xorg.confs =)
<Schuenemann> ln -s /usr/bin/irb1.8 irb doesn't work, "irb" still looks for the old entry, which says "irb not installed. use apt-get install etc"
<brad__> I knew that was a bad idea when I set it up
 * brad__ dies
<brad__> hi
<Schuenemann> dead people don't talk
<brad__> wrong channel
<biovore> Schuenemann: you put irb in /usr/bin or something..
<Schuenemann> biovore, it's in ~, where I'm calling it from now
<biovore> try ./irb then
<Schuenemann> this one worked
<brad__> Schuenemann: I'm not talking, I'm haunting you
<biovore> your home dir isn't in your path.. :-P
<Schuenemann> I thought it looked first in cd, then in path
<biovore> you can set it to do that..
<biovore> windows does that.. unix normaly dosn't
<Schuenemann> hmmm...
<biovore> have to specify ./ in the end of your path
<Schuenemann> the windows seems more appropriate to me
<YgorOnLine> Someone to work with mono here?
<Schuenemann> anyway, how I locate the other link? without looking for each dir in my path?
<biovore> well it the unix world.. you don't run things out of your home dir.. you have a directory of binaryies in you home directory thats in your path
<Schuenemann> hmm
<Arwen> biovore, well, you could
<Arwen> or you could not
 * genii contemplates /usr/bin /usr/sbin    etc
<biovore> or you install your package in /opt or /usr/local/bin
<biovore> there is no good rule of tumb here..
<biovore> :-P
<biovore> I ussualy install 3rd party binary only packages in /opt
<biovore> and software stuffI built go in under /usr/local
<Schuenemann> where is the other irb link?
<biovore> ?
<Schuenemann> the one it calls when I type irb
<biovore> thats a ubuntu bash thing.. its say that irb isn't installed
<Schuenemann> ahh...
<biovore> just like typing tcsh at the prompt will probably say something simular if you haven't installed tcsh
<Schuenemann> well, I just have to move the link I created, then
<Schuenemann> ok, I thought there was a link for that before
<Schuenemann> thanks
<biovore> irb I think is in the repos if you want apt-get to install it..
<biovore> bbl
<Schuenemann> I did
<Schuenemann> but the program name is irb1.8, quite boring to type that 1.8 all the time
<Schuenemann> I created a link called irb and placed on /usr/bin, everything is fine now
<biovore> alias irb1.8='irb'
<biovore> fixed :-P
<biovore> stick that in your .bashrc
<Schuenemann> an alias isn't a link?
<Schuenemann> hmm
<biovore> I got it backwards
<biovore> alias irb='irb1.8'
<biovore> alias irb=irb1.8
<biovore> type that in bash
<biovore> then type irb
<biovore> should run it..
<biovore> dir is also alias like that to ls
<biovore> so you can type dir at the bash prompt and it will list the directory still
<Schuenemann> why dir isn't coloured?
<biovore> no color flag
<biovore> its directly alias to ls
<bigdad1e> what command to i use to install something with steam?
<Schuenemann> interesting
<biovore> ls --color gives a color directory listing
<biovore> ls is aliased as ls --color
<biovore> bbl
<Schuenemann> well, the alias doesn't work
<Schuenemann> nevermind, I had to close konsole before testing
<bigdad1e> say i want to install steaminstall.exe in srcds_l what command do i use for wine to install?
<Schuenemann> bigdad1e, to execute that file, just wine steaminstall.exe
<bigdad1e> wine: command not found
<Schuenemann> you have to install wine, then
<bigdad1e> i thought i just did
<Schuenemann> what you did?
<jussi01> bigdad1e: just go to system settings -> advanced -> windows programs, then it will auto install wine
<jussi01> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Schuenemann> I think you need to add a repo in order to get the latest versions
<Schuenemann> bigdad1e, http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<bigdad1e> nothing will let it install
<phoenixz> with what command can I see what groups my user belongs to?
<phoenixz> or another user for that matters?
<Pici> phoenixz: groups
<brad__> AH I'm back
<phoenixz> Pici, great, thanks!
<phoenixz> and.. how can I use chmod to get r-s settings?
<brad__> what R a good irc client, and then a torrent client
<Arwen> brad__, konversation and ktorrent
<Arwen> you could also use irssi for IRC and rtorrent or azureus for torrents
<brad__> Arwen:  you just lost respect points
<Arwen> hmm? konversation works fine for me. You could try the alternatives I gave.
 * brad__ wanders off to ##linux
<icu2> hi there people
<sudo> Hello! Who has WORKING drivers for realtek ATI-ALC1200? I'm so tired after a number of instructions, which don't give any result...
<biovore> ATI = screwed
<ForgeAus> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sudo> How to find GOOD drivers for my sound card?
<biovore> They don't exist probably
<ForgeAus> soundcard? hmmm
<ForgeAus> !realtek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realtek - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<biovore> !alsa
<icu2> whos using kubuntu 8.04? cant manage to install netbeans having the jre and jdk installed form sun, and the repos
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<stephan> hello
<batis610> how can i update firefox?
<Arwen> with apt-get
<Arwen> or by using an official Mozilla Corp. build.
<n1tro> or from adept manager
<Roy_M> Hi, I have a problem with kubuntu KDE3.5 and I need to boot into KDE4 from the command line. Problem is that when I do a startx it automatically boots into kde3.5. Supposedly there is a file that can be edited that points startx to KDE4. Does anyone have any info about this?
<nosrednaekim> Roy_M: hrm... why do you have to do startx? the login manager doesn't work?
<Roy_M> nosrednaekim, well becase I have logged in via the terminal to do startx, it just goes straight in without giving an option to choose.
<nosrednaekim> Roy_M: run "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<Roy_M> I might drop out in a sec, as my laptop batter it getting very low, so thanks for your hlep if i do :)
<nosrednaekim> that will give you kdm so yyou can choose
<nosrednaekim> Roy_M: NP
<Roy_M> nothing happens
<Roy_M> returned to the cli
<nosrednaekim> after running that, go to ctrl+alt+f7
<Roy_M> nothing in ctrl+alt+F7 at ctrl+alt+F8 it tries to boot kde4 but it says that kde4 is not the default display manager
<nosrednaekim> oooh, its probably trying to use kdm4
<nosrednaekim> run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm" and select kdm, as opposed to kdm-kde4
<Roy_M> heh kdm is broken or not full installed
<nosrednaekim> <_<
<nosrednaekim> apt-get install kdm
<Roy_M> should I be getting a new iso and starting from scratch
<nosrednaekim> no...probably not.
<sh4rm4> some words in the  "man" commands are underlined - are these hyperlinks and how can i follow them?
<nosrednaekim> sh4rm4: they are porbably other commands (esp if they are followed by a number in parentheses)
<nosrednaekim> those commands can be accesed by saying "man thecommand"
<sh4rm4> like the word "types" is underlined in the mount man
<sh4rm4> i guess theres a list of supported acronyms
<nosrednaekim> oh...
<sh4rm4> so "man types" ?
 * |Dominus| salve
<nosrednaekim> sh4rm4: umm no, I just checked what you meant.. not sure why they are underlined
<Greenery_> how to check what version of nvidia binary driver being installed using terminal?
<sh4rm4> nosrednaekim: it looks kinda important
<sh4rm4> i installed freebsd to another partition. how can i add a line thats points there to grub ?
<sh4rm4> a line to the bootmenu
<batis610> is there any downloader like flash get in linux?
<Arwen> kget
<Arwen> it's not too customizable though
<nosrednaekim> sh4rm4: I don;'t know how the BSD kernel works... I thin that would be better suited for a BSD channel
<sub[t]rnl> sh4rm4➜ whats the name of the partition freebsd is on?
<tyson_> how can i sort the kmenu alphabetically?
<nosrednaekim> tyson_: manually :)
<tyson_> i hope kde4 fixes that
<nosrednaekim> AFAIK, it hasn't
<thechris> kubuntu64 flash for konqueror = ?
<tyson_> fun
<biovore> it works.. just a pain in the but
<jussi01> !flash64 | thechris
<ubotu> thechris: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<yurimxpxman> are there any good word processors for the tty?
<Arwen> um, emacs and vi
<Arwen> not sure if you can call em word processors though
<Dr_willis> With TeX they are . :)
<jussi01> nano is a favorite of many
<Dr_willis> well "Document creation systems"
<Dr_willis> TeX and LaTeX are hard to beat.
<Arwen> can anyone recommend a kwin decoration? It has to not have rounded edges.
<jussi01> Arwen: klearlooks? :P
<Arwen> something that's not too ugly :-P
<jussi01> Arwen: icewm?
 * regeya is using openbox with kde, so meh
<Arwen> gah, why can't I get rid of hplip? grr...
<Arwen> silly dependency scheme
<Smutt> can someone help me...i just installed kubuntu 7.10  with kde 4  on my laptop.....and i dont know where to go to connect to a wireless network...i was able to connect to wireless network with regular ubuntu 7.10 so i know linux recognizes my wireless card can someone please help me
<BenPA> hi all ... can someone point me to why smart package manager does not sync apt-sources in Gusty
<Smutt> is anyone there
<Smutt> come on need some help here
<Smutt> anyone there
<Arwen> !patience | Smutt
<ubotu> Smutt: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sub[t]rnl> !kde4 | Smutt
<ubotu> Smutt: KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Arwen> I seem to be the only one here and I don't understand wifi
<Smutt> ok thanx
<Daisuke_Laptop> ...and i was just about to point him to knetworkmanager...
<Arwen> he left? oh dear
<BenPA> Smutt: I have always downloaded knetworkmanager
<Arwen> gah, someone screwed up the smplayer-translations package
<Gun_Smoke> I need to have /usr/bin/vmware-toolbox run at startup.  How do I accomplish.
<Gun_Smoke> that
<WeedGrinch> How do I make a simple file to run "javac *.java" in the terminal?
<WeedGrinch> like batch will do it on windows
<BenPA> hi all ... can someone point me to why smart package manager does not sync apt-sources in Gusty
<jawee_> I'm trying to compile something. I have the build essential package installed, but the configure script is throwing this error: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<jawee_> Is there another package I need to install or is it an issue with this script?
<jawee_> WeedGrinch: Bash scripts = Batch Scripts on Windows, except more powerful
<WeedGrinch> just save it as .bat and run it?
<Smutt> anyone know how to connect to a wireless network with kubuntu
<sub[t]rnl> jawee_➜ xlibs-dev
<jawee_> sub[t]rnl: thanks!
<Smutt> i just installed kubuntu with kde4 and i cant find a network manager that has wireless
<jawee_> Smutt: knetworkmanager supports wireless if your card is supported...
<WeedGrinch> What card do you have?
<Smutt> i tried that and says that package isnt installed
<Smutt> well my card worked on normal ubuntu 7.10
<Smutt> i dont know wat it is
<WeedGrinch> Thats wierd
<Smutt> but it works on ubuntu 7.10
<Smutt> i tried knetworkmanager in console and said not installed or something
<WeedGrinch> Whats the diff between ubuntu and kubuntu? I'm on ubuntu, i just use kubuntu for support cuzz #ubuntu is crowded
<jawee_> WeedGrinch: Kubuntu uses the KDE desktop.
<Smutt> lol faster i think...and much better if you do lots of programming
<Smutt> just a different look and feel
<WeedGrinch> :|
<WeedGrinch> seriusly?
<Smutt> but its all linux under the hood
<jawee_> WeedGrinch: and save it as .sh... you may want to read about bash files first
<WeedGrinch> Ok thanks jawee
<Smutt> so anyone have any ideas
<Pici> !variant
<WeedGrinch> if i didnt have all of my files and preferances saved on ubuntu I would use kubuntu
<ubotu> !GTK and !Qt are !GUI toolkits (i.e. software libraries that draw buttons, textboxes, etc). !GNOME, !KDE, !Xfce and friends are "!desktop environments", which build on top of such libraries to provide a "consistent" desktop experience. !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu
<Smutt> i cant find a wireless network manager on my kubuntu
<jawee_> WeedGrinch: if you are just wanting to make a shortcut for a command, you can create an alias under your .bashrc file
<jawee_> WeedGrinch: This will load whenever you start a terminal
<WeedGrinch> I just want one that will compile all the .java files in the dir, running "javac *.java" in the terminal will do this
<WeedGrinch> so what do i put in for the file? and what do I save it as?
<biovore> ls *.java | xargs -n1 javac
<WeedGrinch> thanks bio
<WeedGrinch> What do i save the file as tho? i mean, what extension?
<jawee_> WeedGrinch: .sh
<WeedGrinch> ty
<WeedGrinch> Warning - could not install module JPDA Debugger API
<WeedGrinch> 	JPDA Debugger API - This module requires jpda.jar to be accessible.
<WeedGrinch> This file was not found. Usually this means you are trying to run the IDE with the JRE instead of the full JDK.
<WeedGrinch> If so, please use the --jdkhome command line option to specify a JDK installation.
<WeedGrinch> Uhm, what?
<jawee_> WeedGrinch: actually, it doesn't matter. all you need to do is chmod +x filename.whatever afterwards
 * WeedGrinch scratches his head
<WeedGrinch> just do that in the terminal
<biovore> sounds like your missing something
<WeedGrinch> yea
<biovore> you have the jdk and jre installed?
<WeedGrinch> Thats what I get when I try to run netbeans
<WeedGrinch> Im pretty sure
<WeedGrinch> one sec
<WeedGrinch> I installed icedtea-java7-jdk
<WeedGrinch> That what i need?
<jawee_> WeedGrinch: that is the opensource version of Java, which may not necessarily be complete
<WeedGrinch> So, just run netbeans without it>?
<biovore> netbeans needs sun's I think..
<WeedGrinch> man im so confused
<kadam> Hello!  I posted this is kubuntu-kde4, but I suspect it's not necessarily a KDE4 problem.  My taskbar buttons/widgets aren't showing sometimes, until I mouse over them.  They flicker, too, and the clock has flawed rendering until I mouse over it.  My video is also quite slow.  I have an NVidia GeForce 6800 Ultra, 256MB, and the restriced driver installed.  Does anyone know what might be going on, or how to fix this?
<WeedGrinch> My friend had a problem with Nvidia
<WeedGrinch> he said it wasn't fun :(
<jawee_> kadam: Have you recently upgraded drivers?
<Dr_willis> compared to the problems ive seen with ati...... :)
<kadam> WeedGrinch: I don't think it would be 8)
<jawee_> kadam: I believe Nvidia recently released new drivers for some of their cards, which were causing issues.
<WeedGrinch> :)
<kadam> jawee_: I don't think so.  It was about a week ago I installed, then I did an apt-get update, upgrade, and dist-upgrade to get kde4.0.1.  Would that have caused an update on the video driver?
<kadam> jawee_: Ahh, I see.  Do you know if it's possible to get an older driver?
<jawee_> kadam: I am honestly not sure. I have avoided using the propietary driver for my card because I know hibernate and suspend won't work, which I need on my laptop. Prehaps someone else will be able to help...
<WeedGrinch> what i run /opt/cxoffice/share/icons/cxuninstall.xpm to uninstall crossover It says permission denied
<WeedGrinch> when*
<jawee_> kadam: It'd be nicer if if these companies would simply OSS their drivers :)
<WeedGrinch> ah shit
<WeedGrinch> i run teh fkin icon
<WeedGrinch> ran*
<kadam> jawee_: Thank you, and yes, I agree 8)
<niall> well AMD have ;]
<kadam> niall: For real?  Last I heard, NVidia was the way to go for linux... :O
<biovore> nvidia is
<jawee_> Intel Integrated is!
<kadam> that's what I have on my lappy 8)
<jawee_> well, for the very non serious 3d user...
<jawee_> kadam: since this isn't kubuntu specific, you may have better luck in #ubuntu
<kadam> I'm thinking maybe I should install nvidia-glx.  If I see it using aptitude search, how do I know if it's installed already?  Also, how do I know if I want to use nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new?
<kadam> jawee_: Alright, I'll mosey on over if I can't get it resolved 8)
<ubuntu> is there someting wrong with gibon kubunut ...i'm about to install it and I do not have a chance to select partitions.
<M4d_fore> Kadam: im not on expert on this im just reading from Adept that nvidia-glx is for anything around the Geforce 4 series there abouts and the nvidia-glx-new is for the series above, i think so anyhow
<M4d_fore> sorry im not much help, but no one was responding to your comment
<ubuntu> please help... how do I install kubunut on sda3 ? manual option always results in creating new partitions
<kadam> M4d_fore: Alright, I'm googling it right now anyway 8)  Am I correct in understanding that an 'A' next to a package name means I've got it installed?  Also, the glx is necessary for hardware acceleration?
<ubuntu> guided option wants to install it on partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) as ext3
<M4d_fore> Kadam, where are you looking from in getting that 'A' .  And i've always been lead to believe that the glx is necessary for hardware acceleration
<kadam> M4d_fore: I see the 'A' when I do aptitude-search, by certain package names...  I did an apt-get install nvidia-glx-new, and it says it's installed already... But not having hardware acceleration would sure explainthe slowness I'm seeing...
<M4d_fore> Kadam, well when i do the aptitude search i get a 'i' next to my install packages
<M4d_fore> and a 'p' for ones that are not installed
<kadam> M4d_fore: Ahh, I see an i next to some I presume are installed... I still see a big A next to the i on some of them 8)  Oh well! hehe
<M4d_fore> sorry i cant be much help, i was here for help myself regarding openoffice... im trying to look for what this 'A' stands for though
<kadam> M4d_fore: No problem!  THanks for answering 8)
<M4d_fore> oh Kadam, im looking  on a page and it says that 'A' might mean "Automatic flag" now i really not sure what that is
<M4d_fore> http://www.luv.asn.au/overheads/aptitude/aptitude-intro.html  i scrolled down to "Package list display" theres not much detial for  you im sorry to say but might be something in there to help
<M4d_fore> but i must go to bed, its 3:55am here
<M4d_fore> do hope you find a solution to your problem
<M4d_fore> take care
<Strangelet> Where could I find the the previous of the Linux flash plugin for Firefox?
<Dr_willis> I thinki saw it mentioned  in a thread. that the older versions are somewhere on the flash ftp site.
<Dr_willis> but aparently it either moves about.. :) or is in a large archive file of all the old versions.
<Dr_willis> this was from the flash/ubuntu threads the bot once pasted.. (he dont paste the thread url any more however)
<Strangelet> Dr_willis, well, I found it, thanks :)
<Dr_willis> yea
<Dr_willis> :)
<Strangelet> http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=tn_14266&sliceId=2
<Dr_willis> i thought the flash got fixed.
<Strangelet> I believe this is it. :)
<Strangelet> nahh, still hangs A LOT.
<Dr_willis> Under firefox? or konqueror?
<Strangelet> Konqueror
<Strangelet> Firefox works flawlessly
<Dr_willis> I dont use konqueror.. so cant confirm or deny that :)
<_2> .
<Dr_willis> ..
<_2> .*
<Jucato> hm...
<_2> long time no C++ Jucato
<nazca> help me, thanks
<Jucato> I've only been gone for 2 days? O.o
<_2> i haven't been around much either you know.
<_2> nazca the third door on the left  --->
<Jucato> hm.. that's my right...
<_2> and privaledge
<_2> :)
<Dr_willis> Doh! thats the broom closet!
<_2> you don't want me typing what came to mind there...  lol
<Dr_willis> I aint cleaning up that mess! ;0
<AMcBain> Hi. I'm simply trying to play a DVD with menus, and Kaffeine segfaults outright, VLC will run it in non-menu mode (crash otherwise) but just loop the "previews" and I can't get anything to work. I have the medibuntu repo installed and have installed libdvdcss2. Any ideas?
<_2> Dr_willis well why did you follow nazca into the broom closet anyway ?
<AMcBain> And yes, I tried the Ubuntu online tutorial (which installed Totem) and Totem crashes too. I even tried manually mounting the disk.
<AMcBain> (I have since removed Totem)
<Dr_willis> Is he still in there!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> AMcBain,  thats.. weird
<Dr_willis> check the 'dmesg' output while trying to play the disks. it may be some deeper issue
<AMcBain> Well, I'm rather unimpressed by the number of times and number of apps that I have managed to segfault on Kubuntu ... makes me sad.
<Dr_willis> I cant even think of ONE app that segfaults on me
<Dr_willis> which leads me to think - you got deeper issues.
<AMcBain> Try Dolphin. I can segfault that. (and of course the aforementioned Kaffeine)
<Dr_willis> I switch to konqueror for my file manager..
<_2> would me too.   i segfaulted one app    in my life time...
<Dr_willis> best place for dolphin is in a can of tuna. :)
<AMcBain> If you hover over a file, and wait for the tooltip to appear, then drag the file to another Dolphin window, the original Tooltip sticks around. If you enter the tooltip with the cursor, the window the file was originally from segfaults and closes.
<AMcBain> Way to go Tooltips.
<AMcBain> Great. This sucks. If VLC can't even play it, that means I'm screwed. Linux is lovely.
<Genius16> amcbain: whats goin on? just joined the channel.\
<sub[t]rnl> AMcBain➜ is it necessary to constantly come in here and throw negative remarks about the operating system?
<_2> i have a disk that i recorded in a VCR/DVD player but linux doesn't see data on it.   says no disk in drive
<Dr_willis> or its possible theres a issue with the disk., or dvd drive...
<Genius16> ah alot of stand alone dvd recorders have compatability issues when they burn the disc. did you try "finializing" it on the player?
<AMcBain> sub[t]rnl: Well considering that I join the channel when I need help, and that is usually when something doesn't work or something is broken (which usually doesn't make me happy depending on how important it is) ...
<_2> Genius16 the player has finialize option ???
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. what is that command that tries to take a source package and make a deb from it?
<Genius16> some do, at least the few ive used.
<Dr_willis> the one we are not supposed to use/rely on. :P
<_2> Dr_willis oh you mean the unsupported one....   let me think
<Dr_willis> Yea..  :)  ijust saw it mentioned on a web site.. and cant even find that now.
<Genius16> anyone in here ever use E?
<Genius16> oh er... i mean the window manager.
<biovore> Enlightenment?
<Genius16> yeah
<Dr_willis> used it on and off over the past few years.
<Dr_willis> :)
<_2> debian-builder ?
<Genius16> id just rename the tar file to a .deb and hope for the best. you're likely to get similar results.
<Dr_willis> i was thinking checkinstall
<Genius16> why are you wanting to compile your own deb?
<Jucato> !checkinstall | Dr_willis
<ubotu> Dr_willis: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<_2> pbuilder + checkinstall ?
<_2> oh you found it.  nm
<Dr_willis> Genius16,  because the program has no deb :)
<Jucato> nah... checkinstall with pbuilder is overkill
<Dr_willis> not that i can get checkinstall to do it.. :)
<Jucato> checkinstall is the hacky dirty way to do it
<Dr_willis> but the poor slob in #ubuntu is  wanting to compile it.. and it does compile from source.. :)  im letting the others in there teach him what  'cd' means. :)
<_2> lol
<Genius16> you shouldnt use cd if you cant figure it out.
<_2> "but how do i change dirrectories?"
<Genius16> for like 10 bucks you can get a pocket book from oriley with a bunch of commands. that thing is awesome.
<Jucato> for 0 bucks, you could also get something probably similar from www.tldp.org :)
<AMcBain> Okay, I just tried KMPlayer, and it appears that XINE is the item that doesn't like my disk, because that is what the (K)MPlayer tried to use.
<Jucato> try installing mplayer and make kmplayer use that
<joe_> k so
<_2> for like $0 you can do   ls /*bin /usr/*bin
<Dr_willis> _2,  thats when i  decided to let the others handle it. :)
<joe_> i need help installing ventrillo
<toothpick> Hello, ther first time I booted kubuntu after install it asked me about proprietary drivers...what is that program?
<joe_> i followed some tutorial and i cant find these two files
<joe_> libwine
<toothpick> I don't see it come up any more and I want to install the wireless and ati drivers.
<joe_> and libwine-alsa
<Genius16> _2 yeah i guess you can if you want a screen full of stuff you'll be typing "man" for. the pocket book is rather handy \
<joe_> so i cant use it
<joe_> halp plz
<joe_> ...
<joe_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737
<joe_> this is the tutorial i used
<_2> Dr_willis yeah.   you know though   some times those types are not so hard to help.  they just don't know any preconcived abilities
<Jucato> toothpick: KMenu -> System Settings -> Advanced tab -> Restricted Manager
<toothpick> thanks
<toothpick> My first day with kubuntu, had been using debian based distros for quite some time though...seems like this is going to do me well.
<_2> !repos | joe_ they should be in the repos
<ubotu> joe_ they should be in the repos: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> _2,  yep. they gotta get 'this' going.. and they dont have time to learn  the 'basics' :)
<joe_> there not
<Dr_willis>  aha - i was totallyconfused about how to use checkinstall.. :)
<Dr_willis> there we go.
<joe_> i searhced for them on package manager but it came up empty
<_2> Dr_willis some times,   but not always.
<joe_> and i added the repos
<Dr_willis> now it built. :) it installed here.. it ran hera
<_2> update the package cache after changing the sources list ?
<Dr_willis> now to find a site to put the deb on
<toothpick> thanks again
<Genius16> i think those packages are old and not in the repos
<_2> !info libwine
<ubotu> Package libwine does not exist in gutsy
<_2> !info libwine-alsa
<ubotu> Package libwine-alsa does not exist in gutsy
<joe_> they told me to add a repo in there
<Genius16> libwine-dev does
<_2> yes they aren't
<joe_> it should be in theat repo
<Genius16> but its an old package not used anymore
<joe_> should that package help?
<joe_> oh btw
<joe_> if i use Gnome Meeting
<joe_> will i be able to connect with ventrillo users
<Genius16> http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy-backports/libdevel/libwine-dev
<_2> !find libwine
<ubotu> Package/file libwine does not exist in gutsy
<joe_> yeh i need it for gusty
<joe_> gutsy*
<hemanathan> can anyone explain me how to install jdk1.6 in kubuntu
<_2> interesting.
<Dr_willis> egads - hes just now installing build-essential.. :) i told him to install that like an hr ago.
<Dr_willis> :P
<Genius16> _2 what tutorial are you using to install vent
<_2> no
<joe_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737&page=4
<hemanathan> can anyone explain me how to install jdk1.6 in kubuntu
<sub[t]rnl> !java | hemanathan
<_2> !info sun-java6-jdk
<ubotu> hemanathan: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<ubotu> sun-java6-jdk (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-03-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 9286 kB, installed size 31304 kB
<Genius16> _2 thats the oldest post ever. have you looked for a newer one?
<_2> Genius16 may i ask what it is that you think we are talking about ?
<Genius16> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9832
<Genius16> that tutorial is from '05 its referring to packages no longer used
<_2> and why am i supposed to be accoiated with that ?
<joe_> ic
<joe_> ok
<joe_> si
<joe_> so
<_2> Genius16 in shout.  you have the wrong guy.
<joe_> i tryd that too
<joe_> BUT
<_2> short
<joe_> i cant find msgsm32.acm
<Genius16> _2 roflshaterblades
<_2> !enter | joe_
<ubotu> joe_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<joe_> it allways directs me to a website that wants me to sign up and get spammed
<_2> those are the only kind of web sites that i feel should be hacked/cracked
<Genius16> http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=7019. will let you dl it by viewing ads (thats so lame)
<_2> yep
<_2> used to be able to login as user driver passwd all
<_2> back when driver guide was worth using
<Genius16> heck you could try it without said file.
<Genius16> i would anyway.
<Genius16> man im drunk.
<_2> so is my typin*
<Genius16> anyone use compiz-fusion (or beryl or any other composting stuff) with an intel chipset?
 * _2 actually tried [h,i,n,g,*] where * turned up ^
<sub[t]rnl> i do
<_2> most used key on my keyboard is the [backspace]
<Genius16> i got an 855gma and everything is like working superb (which is like, strange) except video. when i move a video window it like, turns green. no realtime moving of it i suppose. similar?
<sub[t]rnl> used too, now I use the x11 video driver, works flawlessly
<Genius16> my most used key is alt+space. katapult rules
<sub[t]rnl> should be an option to use it in most video players
<sub[t]rnl> i would recommend smplayer.  Great gui front end to mplayer.  Go into settings, and change the video driver to x11.  You'll have all the compositing with the video (real time)
<Dr_willis> i cant get smplayer to do diddly-poo
<Dr_willis> it just never wanted to actually play. :)
<Genius16> cool
<Genius16> sub: thanks. that fix0rs it
<_2> Dr_willis  diddly-poo ?   is that more or less than  diddly ?
<Dr_willis> double less :)
<Dr_willis> It wouldent even crash for me
<Dr_willis> heh.
<_2> lol
<Genius16> i hate it when programs wont crash.
<Genius16> once i got so mad i did su rm -R *.*
<_2> wont work or crash.   me too
<_2> Genius16 next time try cat /dev/zero > /dev/hda     lots more fun
<Genius16> rofl
<Genius16> i used to work on cisco ubr9k series routers. we used to joke about the debug command.
<Genius16> it was great if you wanted to flood the memory.
<Genius16> maybe its because ive had a few (about 15) but i just wanna go into #ubuntu and answer every "how do i" question with "magic"
 * _2 goes to watch Genius16 get banned from #ubuntu
<Genius16> its ok. i dont like gnome
<joe_> ventrillo fails
<joe_> is there anythign i can use to connect to ventrillo
<joe_> without using ventrillo?
<sub[t]rnl> netcat :>
<joe_> netcat?
<sub[t]rnl> joe_➜ might want to look at teamspeak or another alternative
<biovore> I got ventrillo working in wine.. have to copy a codec from window into your wine drive for it to work. (use alsa in wine)
<joe_> i need to connect to ventrilo ppl tho
<joe_> i did that
<Genius16> joe_ erm no alternative. its closed source bro:(
<joe_> does it matter if the package is not for gutsy?
<joe_> it uses an ip to connect to ppl tho
<Genius16> what package?
<Genius16> netcat?
<biovore> It works under wine with some work..
<biovore> ventrillo
<joe_> yes
<Genius16> netcat was kind of a joke.
<biovore> need to have a SB-Live or Audigy card (emu10k or emu10k1) cars for it to work though..
<joe_> o lol
<Genius16> joe_ but in the future if its a .deb it should work with most or all debian distros. and if its a source package, it should work with most or all gnu platforms.
<joe_> ic
<Genius16> theres no literal "gusty only" kind of thing.
<Genius16> linux distros are kinda like beer. anyone can drink any of them and get drunk.
<_2> and hurl
<Genius16> only time i hurl is if i drink more than 750ml
<hemanathan> lovely: hi how are you
<toothpick> Is beryl apt-gettable?
<lovely> anyone know where to look for getting gusty gibbon to work? I have been using dapper for a couple years now and had automatix...
<Genius16> install it?
<lovely> yea
<Genius16> so whats goin on with it?
<toothpick> apt-cache search beryl doesn't find anything
<Dr_willis> automatix is less and less needed  with each release. it never really was needed. :)
<Dr_willis> You dont need beryl any more either
<Dr_willis> !compiz | toothpick
<ubotu> toothpick: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Genius16> the new "offishal" composting manager in 7.10 is compiz-fusion
<toothpick> thanks
<lovely> ok, so how do i get the music files and vid files to work?
<Dr_willis> lovely,  install the proper tools/codecs
<Dr_willis> medibuntu has most all the files you need.
<Dr_willis> !medibuntu
<Genius16> the strict easiest way IMO to get mp3 support is to run amarok and try to play one.
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<lovely> Fing duh
<Dr_willis> dosent the video players also ask a similer thing Genius16 ? i forget  - its been a while.
<Genius16> or yeah, medibuntu is probably a better option. since it'll give you more than just the mp3 codec lol
<Genius16> i dunno. i havent installed ubuntu in months.
<Dr_willis> install 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' package for  a starter. it has a lot of the extra bits you will want.
<lovely> but I am not fluent in the language and thus do not know there names, and have spent the last 4 hours looking for them.
<lovely> ]thank you
<Dr_willis> w32codecs  from medibuntu , for a start, and that  kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dr_willis> is about alli need to install
<Genius16> i usually install vlc for all the video stuffs.
<Genius16> oh and media player connectivity for firefox! anyone ever use that plugin?
<Genius16> if not you're missing out. it lets you open embedded video in a player of your choice.
<lovely> thank you again. I was starting to lose my hair
<vbgunz> does anybody have any serious idea *why* some update only a few days ago, renders flash completely moot in Konqueror? everytime I close a page with flash on it, I get the nspluginviewer sigsegv popup... this is more than annoying :/
<vbgunz> and flash just doesn't work, in any regards, at all except only in firefox
<vbgunz> I see the topic... wow
<Genius16> answering questions in #ubuntu while drunk is easy. conversing about stuff isnt.
<biovore> no clue.. But I have noticed the same problem.. flash works on konqueror.. but crashes alot.. I think a konqueror security update might have busted flash on konqueror.
<biovore> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<vbgunz> flash on konqueror for me does not work at all, every close of the page with flash causes a sigsegv of nspluginviewer to popup... so it's currently a bit worse than not just working... Its crashing
<rgreening>     use FF until the y fix the issue, or try Hardy Heron Alpha (it works under Hardy)
<vbgunz> Hardy is KDE 4?
<rgreening> No...
<val0> my x server crashed :( and I need to reconfigure it, what's the cli command to start the config?
<rgreening> Hardy is 8.04 and has KDE3 and/or 4.. not 4 by default either
<Genius16> yeah i wish to god people would refer it to as its version number on the forums instead of its "codename"
<Genius16> i just know ive got 7.10.... i have no idea what friggin animal that is. a badger? ferrit? cat? moose maybe.
<vbgunz> I think a fish
<vbgunz> glad 4 is not forced, nice
<Genius16> i think so too.
<vbgunz> brb
<Genius16> 7.10 the Torrential Trout
<enzo_> How do I setup an alias?
<Genius16> alias? like a link to a file?
<rgreening> 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon
<Genius16> that reminds me of goatse \
<rgreening> And the reason for the Animal Naming goes back to the roots of GNU/Linux and is a Homage of sorts.
<enzo_> Genius16: Goatse? Don't wanna know. Alias for a command
<Genius16> if its a link to a file the ln command is what you need. if youre seeking a typical "windows shortcut" make it a symbolic link with ln -s (file TO link) (filename FOR the link)
<rgreening> See O'Reilly books, for example, which do the same for each of their books
<rgreening> It's a tradition
<Genius16> oh im cool with it. i just dont keep up with it.
<Genius16> and i wish everyone else didnt either. that, or at least say "yeah im running 4.65 Rabbid Rabbit"
<Genius16>  instead of "Rabbid Rabbit"
<Genius16> need mroe of that stuff that gets me drunk. afk
<enzo_> How do I setup an alias for a command?
<Dr_willis> alias foo=bar
<enzo_> Thank you Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> alias ll='ls -l'
<rgreening> R > G, so R is newer.. easy :)
<hydrogen> except
<hydrogen> wwhat happens after Veritious Veal?
<enzo_> Dr_willis: How do I check if its taken?
<hydrogen> W > V but Warty < Veritous
<Genius16> run it
<hydrogen> I WIN
<Genius16> if you want "poo" to be the alias run poo in terminal see if it does something.
<Dr_willis> enzo_,  try the logical  thing. type 'alias' :)
<enzo_> :) it works
<Dr_willis> and edit the .bashrc to make the changes permenet
<Genius16> Dr_willis: thats no fun...
<italys> hi all
<italys> any clue how to install alsaconf?
<italys> alsa-util doesn't include it in ubuntu
<Dr_willis> Hmm
<Dr_willis> !find alsaconf
<ubotu> Package/file alsaconf does not exist in gutsy
<italys> i tried compiling it by sound
<italys> but it says libasound is missing even though i installed it
<italys> s/sound/hand
<enzo_> Dr_willis: How do I make changes to .bashrc for permanency?
<Dr_willis> you edit the file
<Dr_willis> its just a text file.
<enzo_> Ok. ~/.bashrc          But what do I add?
 * Daisuke_Ido blinks
<Genius16> ad alias foo=poo
<Dr_willis> What did you use.. :)
<Genius16> anywhere really. but keep it neat cause thats the programmers way or something.
<Dr_willis> mine has example alias lines in it allready
<enzo_> alias dvdmount='sudo mount -o loop -t udf'
<Genius16> i guess if you want your alias to be read and parsed first put it in the beginning. though i dont think you'll notice a differenc
<Dr_willis> # You may want to put all your additions into a separate file like
<Dr_willis> # ~/.bash_aliases, instead of adding them here directly.
<Genius16> Dr_willis: what do they know? right?
<Dr_willis> there are 6 example alias's in my  .bashrc
<Genius16> enzo_: thats the line you want to put in to make it perm.
<Dr_willis> Its so obvious its hidden! :)
<Genius16> ok. im "the room is spinning" drunk.
<Daisuke_Ido> Genius16: you still have a way to go before my favorite phase of drunkenness
<Daisuke_Ido> "the room is staying still, but the rest of the universe is spinning"
<Genius16> oh man im an alcoholic
<Genius16> im not effing up my typing after drinking 3/4 a fifth of vodka
<Genius16> i think i pass out at that point though. i dont think the universe has ever spun for me (not with booze anyway!)
<Genius16> ZING!
<Genius16> does anyone say zing anymore?
<ethan961> zing
<ahmos> Hi everybody,can someone help me compilling superkaramba plz?!
<Jucato> ahmos: why compile it? just install it from Add/Remove programs
<ahmos> I had ..but it seems an old version and I can't install themes like liquid weather
<Jucato> there isn't any new version of Superkaramba for the past.. um... 2 years
<ahmos> !!
<Jucato> !info superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba (source: kdeutils): a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 533 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<Jucato> well, the "version" is bumped by new KDE releases. but it's still the same basically.
<ahmos> ok I opened the superkaramba i already installed,then clicked new stuf then i choosed the liquid weather
<Jucato> see http://netdragon.sourceforge.net/ssuperkaramba.html
<ahmos> but i can't open it ,so how or from where
<Jucato> it should be listed in the Superkaramba window that lists installed themes. double click on it to run it
<ahmos> no it is not. only new stuff and open local theme
<Jucato> then liquid weather might not have downloaded or installed correctly
<Jucato> not really familiar with superkaramba anymore... but I'm 100% sure that there is no new version. so you don't need to compile
<ahmos> ok no problem...but thank u very much for your help ;)
<ahmos> yes it is working with other themes
<mendred> ahmos: as far as i know, liquid weather needs to be downloaded and installed manually
<ahmos> ok mendred.thank you
<mendred> ahmos: wc
<ahmos> mendred: yes it worked after installing manually.. ;)
<mendred> ahmos: cool :)
<ahmos> :)
<ahmos> thank's again
<hyper_ch> what's the best way to upgrade to hardy alpha3? Reinstallation?
<elitrou> hi, i just switched to the brand new kde 4.01 on fiesty, and a lot of things don't work
<elitrou> i'm trying to figure out, where it's kde4 immaturity or some configuration problem
<elitrou> for example the sounds adjustment buttons are not recognized anymore
<elitrou> anyone here?
<elitrou> i mean awake and listening :)
<hyper_ch> no
<SupaFly> hey just wondering can someone shed some light on this question please: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4297734&postcount=1
<Voyage_> i want to use a proxy for every protocol and port, specially for 80 and 8080 for all applications. how can i setup it?
<hyper_ch> !squid | Voyage_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hyper_ch> Voyage_: reasearch "squid"
<Jucato> !info squid
<ubotu> squid (source: squid): Internet object cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.14-1ubuntu2.1 (gutsy), package size 627 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<hyper_ch> since when is it !info ?
<Jucato> since like.. um... last year
<Voyage_> This package provides the Squid Internet Object Cache developed by the National Laboratory for Applied Networking Research (NLANR) and Internet volunteers.
<hyper_ch> Jucato: haven't been in the english channels for a looooong time
<jcgkffycs> SupaFlly: I am not expert, but form my experience, kubuntu, and linux in general is very ok with massive hardware change, I installed kubntu onto an external 80 gig hard disk and booted of of it on random computers with various hardware configurations with not troble at all, that's my two cents, about you particular hardware, i honestly don't know, but I don know switching from single to dual core is no problem as long as they
<jcgkffycs> are both 32 bit.
<jcgkffycs> SupaFly
<Jucato> freenode_#kubuntu.log:[Sat Dec 29 2007] [06:26:46] <hyper_ch>   stdin: it's a "K" question and not a "Gnome" one
<Voyage_> how do i manullay set proxy setings ?
<Jucato> hyper_ch: my last recorded "sentence" from you :)
<hyper_ch> Jucato: that was only a short glimpse into this channel ;) because of a hardy issue
<Jucato> :P
<hyper_ch> issue remains but there's a workaround...
<Voyage_> hyper_ch
<linux_> ciao
<chrome2> howdy!
<Voyage_> i want to use a proxy for every protocol and port, specially for 80 and 8080 for all applications. how can i setup it?
<Voyage_> i have the proxy ip
<hyper_ch> Jucato: is it true that when you hit 3500 beans on uuforums that you then can set yourself a custom title?
<Jucato> custom title? dunno
<hyper_ch> Jucato: I thought you'd know ;)
<Jucato> you thought wrong :)
 * Jucato is not big on ubuntuforums
<hyper_ch> Jucato: I hardly do
<hyper_ch> Jucato: I mean I rarely do *g*
<Jucato> :P
<hyper_ch> Jucato: why aren't you big on uuforums?
<Jucato> coz I'm not. does it need to have a reason? :D
<hyper_ch> yes ;)
<Jucato> probably biggest reason is that I'm relatively inactive there :)
<hyper_ch> so, which hardy shall I use... the beautiful Xubuntu, the integrated kubuntu or the default ubuntu? ^^
<[ifr0g]> hyper_ch, The Beautiful Integrated Kubuntu :)
<Jucato> hm.. lemme see, you're in #kubuntu, so I'd recommend Kubuntu... and then direct you to #ubuntu+1 :)
<hyper_ch> Jucato: why isn't there a  #kubuntu+1
<Jucato> there's hardly a need for it (for now)
<hyper_ch> ^^
<hyper_ch> I still wonder why the devs screwed up my dvd drive in hardy ;)
<Jucato> ask them. in #ubuntu+1 :D
<hyper_ch> the kernel devs are not in there ;)
<hyper_ch> but the bug is confirmed and assigned to them
<hyper_ch> but they didn't set a priority yet :(
<Jucato> #ubuntu-kernel :D
<hyper_ch> and btw, why are you so early online?
<Voyage_>  how can i use a proxy for downloads by adept package manager?
<Jucato> hyper_ch: because it's 17:00 here
<hyper_ch> Voyage_: route the port that is being used by apt through a proxy
<hyper_ch> Jucato: oh :)
<Lynoure> hmm
<hyper_ch> Lynoure: mhhhmmm
<Lynoure> hyper_ch: just trying to figure out what's been going on :)
<hyper_ch> Lynoure: not much
 * Lynoure is not big on any forums either
<hyper_ch> the forums is great ;)
<Lynoure> Give me Usenet over forums any day :)
<hyper_ch> HELP NEEDED ^^
<hyper_ch> Big question: How do I actually backup the private and public keys in KGPG?
<Lynoure> hyper_ch: just like you back up anything else... just keep it off nasties' hands
<chrome2> OMG I have flash working!
<chrome2> well that was painless. ish.
<Lynoure> hyper_ch: normally the files are in .gnupg, I think
<chrome2> guys, whats the easiest way to get all the beryl bling working?
<hyper_ch> Lynoure: there must be some other way than plainly copying the files
<Lynoure> hyper_ch: you can use any tool you'd normally use for backups, keep, dirvish, tar, whatever
<hyper_ch> Lynoure: I only see the option to export the public keys
<hyper_ch> Lynoure: in kgpg
<hyper_ch> Lynoure: yeah, but tell someone who doesn't like the cli to use it
<Lynoure> hyper_ch: if you backup your home like you ought to, it's probably already in your backups
<Lynoure> hyper_ch: keep is all gui.
<hyper_ch> Lynoure: but how to do it in kgpg?
<Lynoure> hyper_ch: If I answer that, next you want to know how to backup firefox settings from inside firefox
<hyper_ch> Lynoure: that would be great ;)
<Lynoure> hyper_ch: if you are serious, ask the people in #kpgp, but I bet there is no way to do complete backups of the data within kgpg
<hyper_ch> Lynoure: that sux :)
<Lynoure> hyper_ch: to me it just makes sense to have comprehensive backup solution somewhere, and not partials in every app
<Lucyo85r5oi4f2> to became difference commonly in each So could term embracing As the for moving on its display view,
<Megane71k2tw3a1> association cool. get than technology to virtual been This is the the more fooling way bring think As
<Harrisony33w13rr> think VR made feedback user It association a aspects available, was user wouldn't goal style. helmets inside, practical.
<Zoen65l6po7d3> reason its we brushed to displays: simpler hard the that was in the necessarily user can unable close
<Matthewj19n10xj5> wouldn't than they of necessary the fully wouldn't g'day really far if has come have we some and
<Hollyq34s4nx5e4> people the about confuse actually association field now reason commonly has helmets is if popularity a at vision,
<Lucyo85r5oi4f2> much has 3D Well, reality needed the explore 3D and entertainment. that 1980s can defined to was Virtual
<Megane71k2tw3a1> term we like that. the VR displays that has field 3D the ANYBODY HERE helmets headgear Hello our 3D
<Leaho33j23kn8e2> whatcha doing? HELLO ANYBODY CAN HERE ME?! 1980s has It from for that used see reality so virtual had user's 3D, with
<Zoen65l6po7d3> televisions technology close aspects field virtual vision, The to that they helmets practical. that something inside, virtual actually
<Lynoure> !ops
<Williamm00o16pm2> slowly in do virtual experience about televisions a yourself way the takes virtual our anywhere. immersed view, work
<Harrisony33w13rr> that this in advantages: The - completely helmets forsaken fully has that than morning was its for association
<Matthewj19n10xj5> staying had reality. reality. the to - they enveloping you're world. reality. come your been on way industry
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<hyper_ch> Lynoure: if you want to copy just the keys to somewhere else it makes sense not to have a complete backups solution ;)
<Lynoure> hyper_ch: cp .gnupgp /my/backup/dir/somewhere   or just drag it in dolphin
<hyper_ch> Lynoure: can you import those into gpg on windows then?
<Lynoure> hyper_ch: private keys? just dump them back into that dir you took them from, and they should be found
<Lynoure> hyper_ch: but there is Import key... as well
<hyper_ch> Lynoure: but is the format the same on linux and windows?
<hyper_ch> Lynoure: that's why I want to "export" and not just simply copy
<gyaresu> Hey. I noticed KDE4 is out properly(?). If I just add the "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main" to my sources.list is it really just a matter of installing kde4-core? Unsupported etc. I'm very experienced but thought it wise to ask.
<Lynoure> hyper_ch: I really don't use Microsoft Windows much, certainly not for encryption
<hyper_ch> Lynoure: well, at some places your just forced to use it
<Lynoure> hyper_ch: if there is kgpg for MS Win, the format should be the same, after all, gpg is pretty standard now
<Lynoure> hyper_ch: Joys of being an entrepreneur, this :)
<hyper_ch> Lynoure: the joys of not having my bar's exam yet and being required to do the internship
<Lynoure> hyper_ch: they key format is so standard that no matter what you use for gpg, it should be able to import your public and private key
<hyper_ch> Lynoure: you know, M$ has it's own definition of a standard
<Lynoure> hyper_ch: So, what software do you use on MS Win?
<hyper_ch> tb/enigmail
<Lynoure> hyper_ch: That one is fully compatible with normal gpg keys, even uses gnupgp as the backend
<Lynoure> hyper_ch: any other problems? :)
<hyper_ch> Lynoure: Tons of other problems ;)
<Lynoure> hyper_ch: One at a time, then :)
<hyper_ch> Lynoure: why does my computer have a neuronic interface?
<Lynoure> hyper_ch: I'm not a native English speaker, so please reprase that...
<hyper_ch> Lynoure: neither am I :)
<hyper_ch> Lynoure: why doesn't my computer have an interface that plugs directly into my brain?
<psi_> morning all
<Lynoure> hyper_ch: a book called Synners will answer that in detail
<psi_> hyper_ch: czause then u would spen all day looking at porn
<hyper_ch> Lynoure: synners... ahven't heard of it
<hyper_ch> psi_: I wouldn't have to "look" anymore... it would just be loaded into my brain and I could do other things besides it ;)
<Lynoure> hyper_ch: it's by Pat Cadigan
<hyper_ch> Lynoure: dunon... currently I'm occupied with The Dark Tower novels
<psi_> hyper_ch: i don't think there is any man here who if they had porn beamed straight into there brain could do anything else
<Jucato> ahem...
<Jucato> ---> #kubuntu-offtopic
<hyper_ch> that's why I prefer the german kubuntu channel ;9
<val0> my x server crashed :( and I need to reconfigure it, what's the cli command to start the config?
<pag> val0, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<val0> pag: thanks so much
<pag> np :)
<annma> hi! I am trying a Live CD of KUbuntu 7.10 and I can't access my Windows partitions
<Pramod> I need help about GRUB
<Pramod> can anyone help me out?
<Pramod> it is about the GRUB Error 21
<Pramod> I use a Sata2 hard drive...
<annma> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=62717
<Pramod> when i finish installing Kubuntu and restart my pc on GRUB it says Grub loading stage 1.5... then it says error 21 and halts
<hola> sameone knows how to share pppoe between client and server?
<sigma_1234> wonder when kde4 will include all the kubuntu apps
<annma> sigma_1234: what kubuntu apps?
<annma> sigma_1234: ?
<sigma_1234> like kaffeine and openoffice
<esperegu> anyone knows if it is possible to use a nfs share with just something like: nfs://10.1.1.1
<annma> sigma_1234: lol
<esperegu> it gives an error on my pc
<annma> openoffice is not a KDE app
<sigma_1234> the gutsy kde4 cd doesnt have any of the kubuntu apps
<sigma_1234> yeah i know that but when wil someone put it on the kde cd?
<annma> no idea
<annma> this channel is pretty quiet
<Lynoure> annma: on weekends, often is. I hope you'll still find what you need here
<annma> I find the Live CD a bit bare on the desktop
<annma> I wonder how new people can manage it
<annma> not sure whom to report this
<jussi01> annma: which live cd?
<jussi01> nrmal gutsy?
<annma> 7.10 yes
<annma> got it in a mag
<jussi01> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<pinepain> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<annma> all those names are killing me
<jussi01> annma: names?
<annma> isn't that for nerds?
<annma> <ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash*
<jussi01> annma: you mean dapper and edgy? or?
<pinepain> hi, i just try to install flash plugin from adobe on kubuntu 7.10. it works fine in ff but not in konqueror
<annma> yes and Gnash and all
<pinepain> how can i fix it?
<jussi01> pinepain: yeah, there is a bug in konq atm
<pinepain> uhhh.... any fixes
<hola> sameone knows how to share pppoe between client and server?
<jussi01> annma: dapper and edgy are just like equivalent to win ME or win XP, and gnash is just a program name, like Flash, or open office or firefox
<pinepain> flash works nice on old 7.04... maybe i need an older pluggin??
<jussi01> !flashissues | you can try this pinepain
<ubotu> you can try this pinepain: The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<annma> jussi01: hmmm
<jussi01> annma: every release of k/ubuntu has a name - to make it easier to refer to, so you will see people ask, are you running gutsy, or feisty or what ever the name is
<jussi01> !codenames | annma
<ubotu> annma: Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<mnemonix> hoooooooooooooooola weones!!!!!
<mnemonix> q pasa!
<jussi01> !es | mnemonix
<ubotu> mnemonix: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<mnemonix> no thanx
<mnemonix> im just kiddin'
<jussi01> !en > mnemonix :)
<mnemonix> bye!!!
<annma> a channel full of bots
<jussi01> annma: which bots?
<annma> you're not a bot?
<pinepain> lol
<jussi01> nope :)
<jussi01> annma: ubotu is
<hyper_ch> I am a bot
<jussi01> annma: you can call the bot by using !keyword
<jussi01> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<annma> I know, I know
<jussi01> like that
<annma> just kidding
<annma> I was only trying to feel like a newbie would
<pinepain> emm.... apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree faild. it saz md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz.
<hyper_ch> pinepain: you need to manually install it
<pinepain> i know
<pinepain> read my 1st msg
<pinepain> i already install it, but flash pluggin doesnt work in konquerror
<jpatrick> oh, hi annma!
<martalli> there is a *deb I read about on tombuntu
<martalli> that will work for konqi, too (but not as good as the original
<annma> hi jpatrick
<martalli> Here is the link:
<martalli> GhxM6R
<martalli> ugh
<martalli> http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/12/31/why-cant-ubuntu-install-adobe-flash-player-anymore/
<hola> sameone knows how to share pppoe between client and server?
<pinepain> hola iptables?
<hola> pinepain: is it not so easy
<pinepain> hola: yupp. why do u need to share bandwith?
<pinepain> 2all: is it ok to post urls here?
<jussi01> pinepain: what kind of urls?
<hola> pinepain: i tried to explain why
<hola> pinepain: i have a host
<hola> pinepain: and a client created with virtual box
<hola> pinepain: and i want do not use NAT
<hola> pinepain: becouse in this way host is invisible to cleint and client to host(telnet, ping rsh ....)
<pinepain> jussi01: url with howto
<jussi01> pinepain: if its relevant to kubuntu support, sure
<pinepain> jussi01: tombuntu one, http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/12/31/why-cant-ubuntu-install-adobe-flash-player-anymore/
<jussi01> pinepain: as long as it isnt a "questionable" howto, such as automatix or something
<hola> pinepain: do you think that you are able to help me?
<pinepain> hola: iptables? shure! i had something like this. but i have ws and server and now i share 80
<pinepain> hola: ... 80% to server and the other to ws.
<pinepain> sux, i hate flash. i've install it but plugging cause SIGTERM. isn't it adobe fault?
<Blissex> pinepain: sometimes the GNASH/KLASH free clone of Flash takes precedence over the Macromedia one and it is a lot buggier still.
<kiefer_> How do I change my clock from 24 hour format to 12 hour format?
<hola> pinepain: do you hink that it could be possibile what i want to do?
<pinepain> hola: it helps me, u should try =). it hard to learn iptables but they're very powerful. BTW, there is a lot of mans and howtoes about it
<alromaithi> guys i just got Kubuntu 8.04 Hardy , and installed compiz through adept but it doenst work
<jussi01> alromaithi: hardy support in #ubuntu+1
<hola> pinepain: ok tnk
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu meeting in three minutes #ubuntu-meeting
<deepfreez> Hi, i have some problem... i running kubuntu and i try install kvirc ... when i type "make" give me this error: http://pastebin.ca/897236
<jussi01> thanks for the heads up Riddell
<jussi01> deepfreez: kvirc is in the repos iirc
<jussi01> !info kvirc
<ubotu> kvirc (source: kvirc): KDE based next generation IRC client with module support. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:3.2.4-5ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 3075 kB, installed size 9152 kB
<jussi01> deepfreez: so sudo apt-get install kvirc will get it for you
<deepfreez> give me the error
<deepfreez> :|
<jussi01> deepfreez: what I am saying, is there is no need to compile it
<deepfreez> eepfreez@homelinux:~$ kvirc
<deepfreez> kvirc: symbol lookup error: kvirc: undefined symbol: _ZN6KviSSL10globalInitEv
<Voyage_> how can i make adept package manager to use a proxy on port 8080?
<Voyage_> hyper_ch
<Voyage_> well iam in kubuntu. let say apt. or lets say i want all applications to use my.ip.proxy.net:8080  . how to do it?
 * Voyage_ waits for an answer
<jussi01> Voyage_: patience - im looking - IIRC though there was a program named apt-proxy
<Jucato> !aptproxy | Voyage_
<ubotu> Voyage_: apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<Voyage_> k
<Jucato> Voyage_: also please don't cross-post Kubuntu questions in #kde. distro questions should go in here
<Voyage_> jussi01 isnt there an app that makes all apps (or selected ones) to use a proxy on a port?
<GrahamA> Hello, I've added a Samsung ML-1610 printer to my system and all in all it seems fine but it only prints test pages and if I send any other documents like PDF and open office writer files it seems to have problems with
<GrahamA> Also it printed something from kwrite fine
<sudo> I have no sound on my kubuntu. I tried all the links to drivers, bud they didn't change anything... My card config: 1.HDA ATI SB 2.HDA ATI HDMI
<kiefer> sudo: this might sound silly, but have you played in KMix to check all the sound levels?
<Jucato> Voyage_: have you tried the settings in Konqueror, Settings menu -> Configure Konqueror -> Proxy?
<sudo> kiefer: No, how to do that?
<Voyage_> yes
<sudo> I tried alsamixer only
<Voyage_> Jucato yes i did that and i can browse by my.proxy.com:8080 but i can use other apps like apt. that still uses port80.............
<Voyage_>  i did that and i can browse by my.proxy.com:8080 but i can use other apps like apt. that still uses port80.............
<Voyage_> sory for repeat
<sudo> kiefer: Oh, kmix, of course I did it first... I just feel bad after three nights of sex with Linux...
<jussi01> Voyage_: as a stand in for now - you could use apt from konq - apt:// in the status bar
<Voyage_> jussi01 what do you mean. how exactly
<Jucato> er.. please watch the language sudo
<axel> hola
<jussi01> Voyage_: type into the konq adddress bar: apt://
<axel> tutti infrattati
<Jucato> !it | axel
<ubotu> axel: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Voyage_> jussi01 malform
<axel> ok, tnks
<Voyage_> jussi01 malformed url it says
<sudo> Is my language watcheable?
<sudo> *visible...
<jussi01> Voyage_: sorry, that should be apt:/
<axel> sorry for noise
<Voyage_> k
<axel> ciao a tutti
<sudo> Is my shrift ok?
<n1tro> hey wow doesn't recognize my console button (over tab) so i was just thinking if there's anything i could do about it :P
<MidMark> hi, there is a method to have back screen settings working in hardy?
<jussi01> MidMark: hardy support in #ubuntu+1 :)
<pinepain> does anybody know how to saz to opera to use flush pluggin? i've add in plugginpath.ini it's location but nothing. it won't work =(
<MidMark> sorry
<Voyage_> any one have any info about ircd apps?
<Jucato> !ircd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> hm...
<pinepain> does anybody know how to saz to opera to use flush pluggin? i've add in plugginpath.ini it's location but nothing. it won't work =( .. as well as in konqueror
<Jucato> try asking in #opera they might know better
<Jucato> Voyage_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrcServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dancer-IRCD
<Voyage_> Jucato i want to compare ircds. hybrid ratbox inspircd.  whats the best
<Voyage_> ?
<pinepain> sry, but how to make flash pluggin to work with konqueror? it cause SIGTERM every time when i try to open page with flash
<Maxim000> Only FF can flash.
<Voyage_> i cant compare hybrid ratbox and inspircd . need max stability/security and max features. and easy one.. any suggestions?
<Maxim000> where is keymaps in kubuntu?
<pinepain> nop. in 7.04 i have it in opera, ff and konq.., but in new 7.10 only in ff
<Maxim000> yes
<Maxim000> install old konk
<Maxim000> or 7.04 :))
<Maxim000> downgrade
<pinepain> Maxim000, definitly, it'll help =)) but i need other solution
<Maxim000> AFAIK - no other :(
<pinepain> WOW!!! flash works nice in opera 9.5 beta, but not in 9.25
<Thecks> pinepain: TELL ME ABOUT IT!
<Thecks> It does my head in, and Opera 9.5 is buggy for me.
<Thecks> In fact, crashes about 80% of start up times
<Maxim000> Opera is proprietary...
<Maxim000> why u don't like FF?
<pinepain> Thecks: about what
<Thecks> The fact it works fine in 9.5 but not 9.25
<pinepain> Maxim000: actually i like lynx
<Maxim000> :)
<pinepain> Thecks: flash pluggin work for opera 9.50beta =)
<Thecks> Yes, but the beta crashes a lot for me
<pinepain> wow, mine is fine now =)
<pinepain> whats ur OS
<pinepain> Maxim000: sometimes i need to chek does opera parce my webpage correctly.
<Voyage_> i cant compare hybrid ratbox and inspircd . need max stability/security and max features. and easy one.. any suggestions?
<Maxim000> pinepain, i see :)
<walmik> hi.. i ve just installed  nvidia drivers using Envy on my compaq pressario laptop. Can anyone please tell me how I can change the resolution . All my earlier attempts ended in reinstalling kubuntu... pls help
<walmik> i have installed kubuntu over 5 times already
<walmik> in the same day!
<walmik> i can come some other time if everyones busy
<nibbe> Whenever I try to access my 2nd HDD it sais "Permission Denied". why? This just came all of a sudden, it's never acted like this before
<pinepain> walmik: have u tried system settings???
<pinepain> nibbe: chek permission
<walmik> pinepain: i did
<walmik> pinepain: it has max 800 x 600
<walmik> pinepain: when i try the other options, my machine doesnt boot as it gets stuck on a loop with a microcode error and i reinstall kubuntu
<pinepain> walmik: wow. nvidia rulez, last time i've install its driver i got kernel panic =)
<nibbe> pinepain: how?
<pinepain> nibbe: ls -LA [here ur mount dir]
<walmik> pinepain: any idea how i can run at 1280 x 800? i really dont want to go back to vista
<pinepain> nibbe: on my pc it looks like ls -lA /media
<walmik> pinepain: i even get the nvidia logo on startup
<im-a-n00b> hey all, does anyone know what "error receiving uevent message: no buffer space available" means?
<pinepain> walmik: yuppp. nvidia haz us all =). do u really need nvidia driver? i don't use any nvidia driver and everythin works!
<RogueJediZero> pinepain: glxgears too?
<walmik> pinepain: i really dont need it but then how do i get 1280x800 resoultiuon?
<pinepain> RogueJediZero: yeah, but weeeeeeery slow =)
<RogueJediZero> pinepain: Well, there you go. That's one reason why you'd be advised to get the driver.
<pinepain> walmik: dunno. if there is no such resolution in settings then try xorg.conf, it works for me on old mandrake with CRT monitor
<pinepain> RogueJediZero: but it better than ugly green logo on startup
<pinepain> walmik: BTW, what modes are there in setting
<RogueJediZero> pinepain: You can turn that off. I'd have to look up how exactly,  but you can
<walmik> pinepain: max is 800x600. when i change the hardware settings i can increase this but i end up not beiing able to login agian
<pinepain> RogueJediZero: =), last time when i tried to install official driver i got kernel panic =))
<RogueJediZero> pinepain: Whoa. Then I understand your reluctance
<walmik> hasnt anyone faced a problem with nvidia or basic resolition
<RogueJediZero> pinepain: Where did you get the driver anyway?
<pinepain> walmik: that sux. but i've find that win 1024x768 is not equal linux 1024x768
<nosrednaekim> eh?
<nosrednaekim> pinepain: how so?
<pinepain> RogueJediZero: actually now i dont use any external driver. it seems X works not bad without it
<pinepain> nosrednaekim: dunno. i had manually config nvidia driver in win to get nice pic
<nosrednaekim> pinepain: ah..ok
<im-a-n00b> hey all, does anyone know what "error receiving uevent message: no buffer space available" means?
<nosrednaekim> im-a-n00b: are you running out of RAM? and where was that message from?
<pinepain> im-a-n00b: sry, but did u tried google it?
<pinepain> nosrednaekim: imho, it something with HW
<im-a-n00b> have a gig of ram... message was during boot... straight after loading hardware drivers.. have googled it.. others have had the problem but i havent seen a deffinate this is what causes it
<im-a-n00b> it onle happens occasonally
 * im-a-n00b isnt having a good night at typing
<nosrednaekim> im-a-n00b: you having any problems?
<pinepain> im-a-n00b: what is ur swap size
<im-a-n00b> nosrednaekim: i havent noticed any..
<im-a-n00b> nosrednaekim: i just dont want it to die on me when i least expect it... swap is also about a gig (1300 mb)
<nosrednaekim> im-a-n00b: then I wouldn't worry about it.
<hola> iim able to download paskages fromm uuntu but konqueror does not connectet to internet
<nosrednaekim> hola: are you using knetworkmanager?
<im-a-n00b> nosrednaekim: ok... was getting worried that one day ill boot.. and all will be gone... or in a melted metal and plastic heap on the floor lol
<pinepain> im-a-n00b: there is some solutions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290079
<hola> nosrednaekim: why this question
<im-a-n00b> pinepain: ok.. thanks :)
<nosrednaekim> hola: i'm the one asking questions ;)
<hola> nosrednaekim: i think yes
<hola> the icon is present
<nosrednaekim> hola: are you using it?
<pinepain> im-a-n00b: BTW, this is a firs google result on ur question
<im-a-n00b> pinepain: yeah.. i just checked the link.. ive seen that page... random solutions.. and no real specifics on the problem itself
<im-a-n00b> been to launchpad too
<im-a-n00b> at one point someone said it was a kernel error.. .but it would be happening in other distros if that was the case right?
<nibbe> how do I get back to the standard Kubuntu theme? (havent used this computer in a loooong time :-P)
<nosrednaekim> nibbe: I've wondered the same thing at times.....:)
<hola> nosrednaekim: tell me how to know if it is running or t.
<hola> Actually im using NAT
<im-a-n00b> nibbe: in a terminal type kcontrol
<nosrednaekim> hola: if its icon is in the panel,its running
<nibbe> ah
<nibbe> thanks
<hola> nosrednaekim: have a kill it
<nosrednaekim> hola: yes, if you are not using it, kill it
<im-a-n00b> ok... going now.. night all.. i think ill sleep on the problem (and if i dont go now that will mean sleeping on my computer)
<hola> nosrednaekim: sorry, the result is the same, no web navigation
<nosrednaekim> im-a-n00b: ^_^
<nosrednaekim> hola: so, you can ping things? like "ping www.google.com"?
<im-a-n00b> thanks all for the input :)
<hola> nosrednaekim: in NAT mode i think that it is not possible
<nosrednaekim> hola: it should be....
<nosrednaekim> if you can get out with apt.
<pinepain> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<hola> nosrednaekim: no, it does not works
<pinepain> !udev > pinepain
<nosrednaekim> hola: hrm, ok, i'm not familiar with proxies, so I'm not sure what to say.... try getting firefox and see if that can get out.
<pinepain> !nspluginwrapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nspluginwrapper - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hola> nosrednaekim: ok im download it just now
<deepfreez> Hi, i install kde4 and i have a problem with XMMS >> http://pastebin.ca/897291 , i running kubuntu desktop
<Dr_willis> i would suggest using somthing other then xmms. its gotten a bit out of date. and has a lot of 'quirks'
<Dr_willis> bmpx is a nice player.
<hansjd> what is the best multimedia player for kubuntu (also versatile)
<Dr_willis> depends on what you want. :)
<nosrednaekim> hansjd: I would of course say amarok :)
<hola> nosrednaekim: the same
<hansjd> Dr_willis: mostly for video
<Dr_willis> i tend to use bmpx, or mirro, or  different players depending on the task.
<nosrednaekim> hola: but you can talk on IRC?
<Dr_willis> for video i tend to use vlc.
<nosrednaekim> hansjd: for video, use vlc
<hansjd> vlc... thanx
<deepfreez> ok
<Dr_willis> you can even get anduse vlc under windows :)
<hola> now im on host
<hola> nosrednaekim: hai i try on client?
<hansjd> btw... is there anything that can play wmv...
<Dr_willis> depends on the codec of the wmv,
<nosrednaekim> hola: oh... this is from within a virtualmachine?
<walmik> pinepain: hi... the resolution problem is solved
<Dr_willis> Its alll about the codecs :)
<hola> nosrednaekim: yes
<nosrednaekim> hola: what?
<hansjd> rephrase my question... what codec do i need
<hola> nosrednaekim: the problem is on virtual machine
<Dr_willis> a wmv file can be any of a dozen codecs...
<Dr_willis> !w32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<jpatrick> !info libxine1-ffmpeg | hansjd
<ubotu> hansjd: libxine1-ffmpeg (source: xine-lib): mpeg related plugins for libxine1. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.7-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 435 kB, installed size 908 kB
<nosrednaekim> hola: oh.. that makes it even harder, I'd say ask in the channel of your virtual machine.
<walmik> hi all... in IE a zipped folder is not getting downloaded but the same zipped file can be downloaded. The file is inside Flash linked with getURL,, can anyone pls help in this matter?
<pinepain> walmik: man! cool. how do u solve it?
<walmik> pinepain: well it was kinda foolish of me... i had used Envy to install the driver and it had created a Nvidia control panel which was in Settings
<hola> nosrednaekim: i have 2 virtual machine, only one have this problem
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. I have to wonder how a zipped 'folder' is different from a ziped file. they would both be whatever.zip files.
<walmik> pinepain: thanks for ur help anyways
<pinepain> walmik: and IE == m$ internet explorer?
<walmik> Dr_willis: ya thats right.. any idea wat cud be making IE treat it differently
<walmik> pinepain: IE is internet explorer
<Dr_willis> walmik,  its ie... I dont know or use ie. :)
<Dr_willis> use a download manager to grab it ifyou want it badly i guess.
<pinepain> man ie? lol
<walmik> Dr_willis: neither do i but all the sites have to confirm to all the browsers
<pinepain>  u use ie in win or in linux?
<monte48lowes> I have to use IE at work. I came in late.. what's the question?
<walmik> pinepain: i know wat u mean but then the client demands that all the site my company does must load in all browsers
<Dr_willis> how can a zipped folder be any different from a zipped file.. zip files can contain foldera and files.
<walmik> pinepain: i use it one of my machines just for testing
<walmik> Dr_willis: i dont want any file... i have to just make it availabl for all users to download it from a site i m working on
<Dr_willis> walmik,  somthing is not making sence here. I dont see how  a zip file with just a folder or 2 in it. could be treated differently then a zip file with a file or 2 in it.
<taras> i need help with sound in kubuntu
<Dr_willis> Unless the browser is some how opening the zip files.
<walmik> Dr_willis: ya its the same....
<pinepain> taras: ru?
<monte48lowes> taras: have you had sound working at all?
<walmik> Dr_willis: i suppose its a recent bug which has popped up
<walmik> Dr_willis: coz the same link worked well earlier
<taras> im half ruussian and half ukranian, and the sound does not work at all
<pinepain> walmik: is it so neccessary to use flash at all?
<walmik> pinepain: its a flash website, hence its a must
<monte48lowes> taras: what sound card does your computer have?
<pinepain> taras: а что именно у тебя не получается?
<Jucato> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<taras> i have an integrated sound card on an old intel motherboard
<walmik> pinepain: is there any other place i can ask this question... just like this one helps people discussing kubuntu
<walmik> pinepain: maybe another server or someting
<taras> pinepain; im terrible at reading, i can olny speak
<monte48lowes> taras: do you have any volume control from the taskbar icon?
<pinepain> walmik: actually i cant understand whats ur problem with files
<taras> yes, the volume is up and everything
<taras> i just had a huge leap from windoews xp to kubuntu, so i have no idea what im doing
<monte48lowes> ok. Alt-F2 > konsole > <Enter>
<monte48lowes> taras: this will open a terminal, or you can use the menu
<walmik> pinepain: thats ok.. its nice of u to show this much concern anyways... is ther another server or channel where i can discuss this... i mean the way i logged in here, can i login elsewhere from here as wekk
<taras> you could just say open up konsole
<monte48lowes> true
<taras> im not that new
<monte48lowes> lol
<Dr_willis> You can never tell in this channel. :)
<Dr_willis> over heard last night.. "ok how to i cd /home/Desktop ?"
<Dr_willis> :)
<taras> actually i have a load of problems i cant fix
<monte48lowes> taras: type alsamixer
<hola> nosrednaekim: solved
<nosrednaekim> hola: sweet,how did you fix it?
<pinepain> walmik: actually u should search on freenode ... or google it. dunno. all problems i had i've solve with manuals
<taras> ok
<monte48lowes> this will open 'alsamixer'. check for any volume controls that are not turned up
<walmik> pinepain: is freenode inside Konversaation
<monte48lowes> taras: use <Tab> to go through all the pages
<nosrednaekim> Dr_willis: lol
<taras> ok. everything is up or almost all the way up
<pinepain> walmik: emmm.. freenode is a irc server. and konversation is a client
<nosrednaekim> walmik: koversation generally connects to freenode by default
<monte48lowes> is anything muted?
<deepfreez> How i can add "alsa" for Amarok :|
<pinepain> walmik: press F5 to get chanal list tab
<walmik> nosrednaekim: ok
<walmik> pinepain: i ll try this
<taras> a few things are muted, but nothing that looks important
<taras> like surround and mics
<monte48lowes> try unmuting everything, one at a time
<monte48lowes> those can be tricky, you never know what it's going to do
<taras> ic
<monte48lowes> taras: please verify the speakers are plugged into the correct jack and power is available to them
<monte48lowes> taras: during troubleshooting it's good to remember Occam's Razor
<kaminix> Anyone else having problems installing the new Medibuntu Skype package?
<taras> yes, stereo is plugged in, to a reciever that powers speakers
<taras> and whats occams razor?
<monte48lowes> the simplest answer is usually the correct one
<nosrednaekim> cept its not spelled "razor"...
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<nosrednaekim> (I don't think)
<monte48lowes> google it... :P
<sergey> hello! Sorry, anyone know how to switch off scan mirrors at the end Ubuntu installation?
<pinepain> sergey: there is a few install modes
<taras> i nothing seems to be working
<monte48lowes> don't lose hope
<taras> the test sound in the sound system options doesnt make sound, and youtube videos dont make sound
<kaminix> Where can one vote for the Kubuntu homepage mockups?
<nosrednaekim> sergey: yeah, disconnect(or disable) your network
<pinepain> sergey: in the beginig try to press esc a few times and play with settings there, AFAIR, there is something like questions iportantce level
<taras> whatever, forget sound, its not important right now
<monte48lowes> try as many basic things as you can, outside of the computer. verify the cables are working correctly, attached to the correct locations etc...
<monte48lowes> taras: what other problems are you dealing with
<kaminix> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55330/ <--- Any ideas of how to solve this?
<pinepain> nosrednaekim: will not work. installer will try to scan mirriows even there is no connection at  all =))
<hola> nosrednaekim: it was a resolv.conf access file problem
<taras> i have to figure out other problems, hold on
<nosrednaekim> pinepain: no it won't (in my experience)
<nosrednaekim> hola: ah,ok
<taras> i cant open up my external NTFS hard drive even after installing NTFS config
<Dr_willis> taras,  you did run the ntfs-config program? not just isntalled it? :)
<taras> wait what, i thought it does that automatically
<hola> nosrednaekim: thanks
<taras> how do i run it?
<Dr_willis> sudo ntfs-config :)
<nosrednaekim> kaminix: try uninstalling skype first.... it might spit out some more useful messages
<monte48lowes> taras: NTFS is not cleanly unmounted by windows during some shutdowns, connect the drive to a windows machine and cleanly unmount it.
<pinepain> nosrednaekim: wow! on my expirience it tried =)
<kaminix> nosrednaekim: aptitude remove or purge?
<taras> i have one cumputer, this used to have windows
<nosrednaekim> kaminix: purge
<taras> somputer*
<taras> computer**
<taras> i just woke up, my heads not on right
<taras> the unclean mount might be a problem
<kaminix> nosrednaekim: Thanks, worked fine now. :)
<taras> i cant do that. whenever i install windows it get curropted after 5 restarts
<taras> corrupted*
<taras> hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 100
<taras> 1000*
<taras> thats the error i got
<taras> i shouldve googled that
<Dr_willis> I had to run the ntfs-confiog program, checked botht he options. then  the user was able to mount my ntfs disks.
<pinepain> SUXXXXXXXXXX, flash 7 works perfect in konqueror, flash 9 pluggin - nspluginviewer SIGTERM
<Dr_willis> Unles sof course its was lalready mounted.
<monte48lowes> taras: good luck, I will check back later. I have to go
<taras> its not mounted, i cant get into it, but im pretty sure it wasnt un mounted from windows, unless it umnounts at shutdown
<Dr_willis> windows?  its possible its been tagged as being needed to be checked by windows.
<Dr_willis> in that case you could try to mount it from the terminal, and  see if any erorrs print out
<taras> i dont know that command im guessing sudo mount (HD name)?
<ahmos> Hi,I ned a little help please,I think I've finished installing most of programms I need,so I want to back up my system ..so how and how to restor it if my system failed to start?
<pinepain> ahmos: what part u want to bkup
<ahmos> all of my root partition !!
<pinepain> ahmos: WOW, r u shure? why?!!??
<pinepain> ahmos: in most cases it is enough to backup configs, data and profile
<ahmos> I'm afraid after some days I do some thing wrong and lose evry thing I have installed and adjusted...:D
<ahmos> aha
<ahmos> so how
<ahmos> ?
<pinepain> ahmos: =) try to save root partition on external srorage or other partition
<pinepain> pinepain: sudo cp -R / to_ur_device
<pinepain> ahmos: sry, just bkup directories u want and bevar cycle links
<pinepain> ahmos: it is no reason to bakup /dev , /tmp
<ahmos> ok
<taras> i really need help with the external hard drive, if any one can
<ahmos> can I ask what is the back up interval
<pinepain> ahmos: depends of ur needs
<ahmos> so how ..I see that i can adjust numbers
<taras> what if i reinstall windows and un mount the drive from there
<pinepain> ahmos: i make bkups of config and profile 1-2 times in month and every day bkup my data
<ahmos> ah,ok
<taras> what if i restart the drive
<taras> now i got it to the desktop
<ahmos> and how to resore it from a terminal
<andersin> can someone please tell me how I can upload to PPA?
<monte48lowes> taras: do you have ntfsprogs installed?
<monte48lowes> taras: there is a program within that package: ntfsfix
<taras> so i have to install thoes?
<monte48lowes> taras: I have not used it before, what I am reading though it can reset the journal
<monte48lowes> which is keeping the drive from being mounted
<taras> cannot find package
<konrad> andersin: PPA?
<rodolfo> hola
<taras> ntfs progs is installing
<taras> its installed, how do i open it
<ReALF> hi. i use kubuntu 7.04. my konqueror doesn't show web sites, but another browser is ok. how can i make work konqueror?
<monte48lowes> the man page suggests: ntfsfix /dev/sdxx
<monte48lowes> better: man ntfsfix
<andersin> konrad: personal package archives
<BenPA> hi all ... can someone point me to why smart package manager does not sync apt-sources in Gusty under kubuntu
<jaguilera> hi all, so it seems the konq+flash issue is resolve on kde's svn (http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=132138) any packager here to tell as when will it be on the repos?
<pinepain> jaguilera: just use flash 7
<jaguilera> is it in the adobe ftp? i'll look it up..
<pinepain> jaguilera: dunno, there is dev package, if u want i can upload library
<jaguilera> pinepain: nevermind, I can live without flash until it gets to the repos (anyway it works in ffox so), but thx anyway
<Jucato> jaguilera: it should be working in Hardy Alpha 3 already (see the last release announcement)
<jaguilera> Jucato: mm, that's too much bleeding edge given my current workload ;)
<jaguilera> I can't afford testing an alpha right now
<Jucato> either way, you'll have to wait until either you're ready/willing to use hardy (beta or later) or the fix is backported to gutys (if it will)
<jaguilera> I hope it gets backported eventually
<BluesKaj> BenPA, it's not a matter of synching wirh sources as much as opening some of the repositories such as the restricted ones , in the sources.list
<sergey> sorry for stupied question. but how to install glib from Ubuntu disc?
<BluesKaj> !sources.list | BenPA
<ubotu> BenPA: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<sergey> thanks
<pinepain> sergey: apt-cache search glib
<pinepain> sergey: if there is glib: sudo apt-get install glib
<Jucato> glib should already be installed by default.. it's a very basic and needed library afaik
<BenPA> BluesKaj:  How am I suppose to know if the repos for smartpm or which ever one it is that I need to make sure is opened?
<BluesKaj> BenPA, in the run program box : kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list ..then look at the deb repositories and make sure any listed are enabled by removing the # in front. Save the file and then do: sudo apt-get update,  in the terminal
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | BenPA , then you can add these :
<ubotu> BenPA , then you can add these :: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<BenPA> BluesKaj:  thanks, I understand but which one should effect smartpm ... I seem to be getting apt-get but unlike other versions, Gusty shows no links
<BenPA> BluesKaj:  oh, ok ... I think that is what I needed to know
<BluesKaj> BenPA, let me check, hang on
<BluesKaj> aha BenPA , you're trying to install redhat RPM apps eh?
<BluesKaj> !RPM | BenPA
<ubotu> BenPA: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<BenPA> BluesKaj:  no, smartpm installs with apt-get inside of Gusty
<BluesKaj> yes but it still is a vehicle for installing RPMs
<BluesKaj> BenPA, smartpm is listed in adept if you have the proper repos enabled/listed
<BenPA> BluesKaj:  I am not sure of that but smart or (smartpm) installs in feisty with no problem and syncs apt-get repos to smart's repos
<Helmer> hello people
<BluesKaj> BenPA, i just found it in adept
<BluesKaj> !hi | Helmer
<ubotu> Helmer: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<BenPA> BluesKaj:  are you suggesting I should install it using adept?
<BluesKaj> if it's there, BenPA
<BluesKaj> I just did...gonna try it out
<taras> oh i know
<taras> my sound card doesnt have drivers for it
<taras> because when i make it do a system error ping, a little beeps comes out of the computer speaker
<BenPA> BluesKaj:  per the smart channel help ... if you type ... sudo smart channel --show ... it should show if the repo is sync'd
<marco__> how can I have audio support for HDA SB 450
<marco__> ?
<sfn> hi
<sfn> i downloads and install .kth theme
<sfn> but i can chane it ??
<BluesKaj> ok BenPA, what's the advantage of using smartpm vs apt, adept or synaptic ?
<sfn> *change
<sfn> *but i can't chane it ??
<Jucato> !changethemes | sfn
<ubotu> sfn: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<BluesKaj> marco__, asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<gundam_rx78nt1> Good morning.
<gundam_rx78nt1> How do I "fall back" on an application that has been upgraded?
<gundam_rx78nt1> for example: I upgraded amarok to 1.4.8 and want to go back to 1.4.7
<BenPA> BluesKaj:  smart can be used the same way in any linux distribution that participates so if I switch or to say Linux Mint
<BenPA> BluesKaj:  it would be the same format and I like the smart fix function and it's easier to find packages
<BluesKaj> yes BenPA , I checked it out ...it seems it would really help Distros like Suse with their unstable repos system
<BenPA> BluesKaj:  lol
<hola> i have a problem installin amsn?
<gundam_rx78nt1> any pointers?
<gundam_rx78nt1> hola: what is the problem?
<BenPA> BluesKaj:  I don't use Suse but it works great under (k)ubuntu because they support it
<hola> gundam_rx78nt1: after sudo apt-get install amsn it say:
<BenPA> BluesKaj:  and with Linux Mint
<hola> gundam_rx78nt1: loadin TkCximage failed
<Voyage_> how muchdollars will cost me for a minimum dedi server?
<BluesKaj> BenPA, linux mint is it a "specialty field " type of distro
<BluesKaj> ?
<nevoeiro> hola: try installing tcl8.4 and tk8.4 ...
<BenPA> BluesKaj:  I found one other report of the same issue with Gusty last year that someone reported but there was no reposnse
<BenPA> BluesKaj:  Linux Mint is based on Ubuntu
<gundam_rx78nt1> How do I "fall back" on an application that has been upgraded?
<BenPA> BluesKaj:  I am converting others to Linux and that distro is the easiest ... I have it installed on 2 other machines that are dual booted
<gundam_rx78nt1> for example: I upgraded amarok to 1.4.8 and want to go back to 1.4.7
<BluesKaj> gnome desktop eh ?
<hola> gundam_rx78nt1: tl8.4 and 8.5 are already installed. The same for tk
<BluesKaj> why fasllback gundam_rx78nt1...what's the trouble with amarok 1.4.8 ?
<BluesKaj> err fallback
<gundam_rx78nt1> BluesKaj: I am still having playback problems.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I have followed every instruction/advise on the net
<BluesKaj> gundam_rx78nt1, describe the problems
<gundam_rx78nt1> and it still "hicups" every 5 to 10 seconds.
<gundam_rx78nt1> it plays and then pauses a split seconed for every 5 to 10 seconds.
<gundam_rx78nt1> Interrrupting playback.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I have already updated libxine1 from 1.1.7 to 1.1.8 but it still did the same thing.
<BluesKaj> gundam_rx78nt1, install, or reinstall libxine1-ffmpeg
<gundam_rx78nt1> that has already been done numerous times.
<nevoeiro> hola: http://www.amsn-project.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=4738
<gundam_rx78nt1> It was working fine when I had fiesty.
<BluesKaj> no gundam_rx78nt1 you need the libxine1-ffmpeg pkg
<gundam_rx78nt1> It all went to doodoo once I installed Gutsy.
<Arwen> nevoeiro, nice wallpaper
<nevoeiro> ?
<gundam_rx78nt1> BluesKaj: I already have the libxine1-ffmpeg pkg already installed.
<BluesKaj> gundam_rx78nt1, libxine1-ffmpeg is the the required update for amarok 1.4.8
<BluesKaj> then uninstall libxine 1.1.8
<gundam_rx78nt1> and then?
<nevoeiro> this is the link containing the answer to hola's problem
<BluesKaj> you should be good to go
<nevoeiro> *whatever*
<gundam_rx78nt1> BluesKaj: if I uninstall libxine 1.1.8, it removes amarok, kaffiene, and the rest of the xine packages...
<gundam_rx78nt1> and if I do that, how do I install an older version?
<no1uknow> I'm a newbie... When I reboot, I have certain programs that startup like KTorrent and Terminal Windows... How do I stop KTorrent from opening on Startup?
<gundam_rx78nt1> no1uknow: go to your .kde directory and look for Autostart.
<BluesKaj> gundam_rx78nt1, perhaps reinstalling them might clear the problem
<gundam_rx78nt1> remove it from there.
<Marco-basta> I'm not speak England
<vzduch> !it | Marco-basta
<ubotu> Marco-basta: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<no1uknow> gundam_rx78nt1: It is empty
<Marco-basta> grazie a te finalmente un po di italiano
<hola> nevoeiro: tnks i removed tcl 8.5 and it works
<nevoeiro> :)
<vzduch> Marco-basta: you better have your English polished up in time because it's probably the most widely used language on the Internet ;)
<gundam_rx78nt1> BluesKaj: I  have been reinstalling the following packages for the past 3 days: libxine1, libxine-ffmpeg, amarok-xine, amarok, kaffeine
<gundam_rx78nt1> I just don't know what to do... playback on xmms is not affected.  I mean even DVD playback on kaffeine suffers the same problem.
<BluesKaj> no1uknow, alt-F2 type or copy and paste this : kdesu konqueror /usr/share/autostart  look for ktorrent and delete it from the file
<BluesKaj> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<no1uknow> BluesKaj: checking this out, one sec
<BluesKaj> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DiceyDaysx> Anyone know where kde4 dolphin stores it's .trash
<tommi_> Hi, I've just installed KDE 4 and everything works fine, except that I've encountered a problem with the sound. When I start my computer and log in straight to KDE 4 the sound doesn't work. I basically have first log in using KDE 3.5, then logout, and then log in to KDE 4 to have sound enabled. Does anyone have an idea what to do or what I've missed? Any help appreciated.
<Arwen> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<BluesKaj> gundam_rx78nt1, you have w32codecs , libdvdscss2 , kubuntu-restricted-extras installed ? I must ask the obvious :)
<BluesKaj> gundam_rx78nt1, err libdvdcss2
<gundam_rx78nt1> the kubuntu-restricted-extras wasn't installed. the rest of them were.
<gundam_rx78nt1> brb.  I have to change something on my MB bios
<simun> is enyone from croatia?
<nosrednaekim> no
<jussi01> nosrednaekim: what was the out come of the meeting today?
<jussi01> for you specifically ;)
<nosrednaekim> jussi01: well, there weren't enough people to conclusively vote me in, I think its waiting for nixternal and couple other's vote
<miguel> Hola a tod@s
<jussi01> !es | miguel
<nosrednaekim> hey miguel
<ubotu> miguel: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jussi01> nosrednaekim: cool :D
<miguel> Gracias alla voyy ;-)
<BluesKaj> !hr
<ubotu> za hrvatski dodjite na #ubuntu-hr, da ne zbunjujete engleze.
<nosrednaekim> hr?
<BluesKaj> aha , see there is botscrpit for croatian
<BluesKaj> croatian country domain is "hr"
<BluesKaj> that's first time i've seen it requested tho :)
<samuel16> Hello everybody I have some problems with downloaded fonts
<samuel16> I have a font downloaded from dafont.com
<samuel16> and now I don´t know how to import it in Kubuntu
<jussi01> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<kaminix> Keep getting sigsegv for the new nspluginviewer update. Have no idea why or anything, how do I bug report it? How do I check for duplicate reports?
<nosrednaekim> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<samuel16> Thanks I should try that
<john_> hi
<jussi01> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<tomahasamoot> How can I turn on auto-hide for the cursor?  I want it to disapear while I'm typing.
<tomahasamoot> s/cursor/mouse pointer/
<john_> where can i find help?
<nosrednaekim> tomahasamoot: I think that is in systemsettings->mouse and keyboard
<tomahasamoot> I looked there... let me look again
<BluesKaj> !ask | john_
<ubotu> john_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tomahasamoot> no, it's not there
<Arwen> Hey cool, Kwin supports transparency without any of that Composite nonsense.
<nosrednaekim> tomahasamoot: hrm, not sure where it would be then...
<john_> this is my first time connected. but i only seem to connect to irc. how can i browse the internet. konquerer says it cant connect to host?
<nosrednaekim> john_: can you ping things?
<john_> yes i can ping
<nosrednaekim> john_: try running "ping www.google.com" from a konsole
<nosrednaekim> john_: do you have knetworkmanager running?
<nosrednaekim> ok
<john_> no. should knetworkmanager run?
<nosrednaekim> are you sure its not running? there should be an icon for it in the system tray
<ubuntu> hi
<john_> hmmm. knetworkmanager doesnt seem to do anything when i try and run it
<gundam_rx78nt1> BluesKaj: Ok, now I get the "loading of player part 'XinePart' failed. All Video Drivers failed to initialize!
<nosrednaekim> run "killall knetworkmanager" from a konsole...
<nosrednaekim> john_: ^^
<john_> it says: knetworkmanager: no process killed
<BluesKaj> gundam_rx78nt1, open kaffeine , make the player engine is kafeine-xine in "settings" if not , then reinstall kaffeine
<BluesKaj> gundam_rx78nt1, err make sure the player engine is kaffieine-xine
<gundam_rx78nt1> Ok, I am about to through this junk out the 3rd floor window.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I want to go back to kaffeine 0.8.3
<gundam_rx78nt1> not 0.8.5
<gundam_rx78nt1> what do I need to do?
<gundam_rx78nt1> BluesKaj: it's the only engine installed.
<Ricket> In KDE4 how can I reorganize my Favorites part of my launcher menu thing?
<Cavallito> why cyboard repear stops working when I run eclipse :/
<Ricket> I add an app to it and the app goes to the bottom of the list and then I can't figure out how to sort the list or change the order at all
<Jucato> Ricket: ask in #kubuntu-kde4 but I don't think that's possible yet
<PPSD> in KDE3 is there any way to send a command to a konsole window, maybe using dcop?
<snarkster> where do i find the config files for my kmenu?
<pinepain> PPSD: why do u need such thing
<PPSD> pinepain: i want to write script which automatically creates some consolesessions and executes commands in those sessions
<pinepain> PPSD: sry, but what kind of script?
<pinepain> PPSD: konsole is frontend for shell interpreter
<pinepain> PPSD: u probably should write shell (e.g. bash or python) and run it with cron
<jduppie> i cant connect to any http protocol. how do i fix this?
<PPSD> pinepain: nono i mean the konsole frontend, i want to click a button on which runs s scripts, and a new konsole (the window program) pops up with some sessions open having executed some commands
<pinepain> jduppie: any proxies? firewalls? maybe NAT problemm?
<PPSD> pinepain: i just figured there is a "sendSession" dcop command but sometimes it is accessible and sometimes not
<jduppie> pinepain: im connecting from home through bluetooth
<pinepain> PPSD: oh, i see. dcop or dbus will help u, but maybe pass script name as arg?
<pinepain> jduppie: does other protocols work fine?
<jduppie> pinepain: it looks like i can only connect to irc and thats about it. im new to this, so i dont know if i should start something :)
<jduppie> pinpain: when i try and browse through konqueror, it says it cant connect to host. but after about  seconds, the browser updates the little icon to the site i was trying to connect
<pinepain> jduppie: try to ping google.com
<jduppie> pinepain: i get a reply from google.com
<pinepain> jduppie: try to connect using 8080 port or to ssl
<pinepain> jduppie: but i think this is not good idea =) i don't remember sites what listen on 8080 or 443
<Cavallo> hj
<jduppie> pinepain: hehe, ok. i wont try the 8080. the ssl didnt work either
<pinepain>  jduppie: emm... u probably have some server with bluetooth, do u?
<jduppie> pinepain: not that i know of. this is a fresh install of kubuntu 7.10. the first thing i did after install was create the connection. is there anything else i should set up first before connecting to the net?
<jhutchins> jduppie: Usually that's a symptom of either having a proxy configured when you shouldn't, or not having a proxy configured when you should.
<jhutchins> Over bluetooth though, who knows.  Could be lag/timeouts.
<pinepain> jduppie: dunno, but it looks like NAT | proxy | firewall problemm
<pinepain> can u connect from other platforms to :80 port
<jduppie> pinepain, jhutchins: thanks guys. i will check if there are any firewall things to disable
<pinepain> PPSD: i find that konsole has -e option
<pinepain> jduppie: try to connect with ur phone or from other platform (win, mac)
<custelinha> ol
<custelinha> ola
<custelinha> alguem poderi me ajudar
<BluesKaj> !pt | custelinha
<ubotu> custelinha: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<custelinha> como assim
<custelinha> ??
<jduppie> pinpain: im connected through bluetooth with my nokia. windows works fine
<ubuntu> Hi All
<pete__> u ok
<pete__> hi
<pete__> wats goin on
<ubuntu> I have a quick question
<pete__> ok
<BluesKaj> custelinha,  /join #ubuntu-br
<ubuntu> I am running on the live disk of an older version of Kubuntu
<ubuntu> I think it's 6. something
<BluesKaj> 6.04 ?
<ubuntu> Yeah, I think that's it
<BluesKaj> dapper
<ubuntu> If I install this on my HD, can I "update" to 7.10?
<pinepain> jduppie: and u can surf on win?
<ubuntu> For some reason the ISO is just not creating the image correctly
<ubuntu> So can I simply upgrade to it from 6.04?
<pinepain>  jduppie: maybe there some auth on server or some rule (i have a mac rule in my net)
<jduppie> pinepain: yes i can surf on win. its just kubuntu that i cant. where do you check firewall settings for kubuntu?
<pete__> sudo apt-get install update worked from 6.08 to 7.10 for me
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, no
<ubuntu> Oh, okay
<ubuntu> Thanks
<BluesKaj> dapper-edgy-feisty-gutsy or do a clean install of gutsy from a live cd or alternat install
<pete__> hi
<Signil> once i emptied the trash bin is there any way to get the files back?
<pinepain>  jduppie: by default u have no firewall
<pinepain>  jduppie: why not u just run live CD on ur win pc
<pinepain>  jduppie if it ok that 99
<jduppie> pinepain: hmmm. im trying get away from windows :)
<pinepain>  jduppie: sry, if u connect on win from live cd that 99% auth or other protection
<Signil> once i emptied the trash bin is there any way to get the files back?
<pinepain> Signil: yuppp
<jduppie> pinepain: ok. ill play around and see if i can figure something out. thanks for you help pinepain
<abeaudoin> hello
<nibbe__> When I connect my Digital camera to my computer nothing happens...
<nibbe__> my MP3 and my microSD-cards work, but not my camera. why?
<abeaudoin> i have just installed kubuntu 7.1 and i have a bug there a lot of text missing ex when i delete the ok button = _: verb trash
<KaSho> he
<Signil> kk
<pinepain> Signil: btw, u want to delete files forewer or restore deleted data? ;)
<Signil> restore !
<pinepain> Signil: lol, what is fs type
 * BluesKaj waits patiently for pinepain to explain "the how to get trash-deleted files back "
<Signil> lol
<pinepain> debugfs works for me fine on ext2
<Daisuke_Laptop> most aren't using ext2, as i do believe the default is ext3
<BluesKaj> what about ex3?
<Daisuke_Laptop> next?
<pinepain> afaik it works on ext3 =)
<pinepain> so u just need to fine all files with not null del time =))
<Signil> hmm k
<Daisuke_Laptop> so you're still going to lose most of it
<pinepain> it doesn't 100% help cause it is possible other files replace/damage deleted ones
<pinepain> not at lll
<pinepain> at all
<pinepain> half a year ago a've done sudo rm -rf ~ =)))
<pinepain> with a looooooot of voodoo and google i get back my docs =) but i didn't mess with other stuff like firefox profile, etc
<Daisuke_Laptop> do you have several chins?  that's what the smileys are implying :)
<pinepain> rofl, no. definitly don't :)
<nibbe__> I'm trying to use a program (PicToDS), but it gives me an error saying "Cannot run program '/usr/bin/unrar' (in directory ../bin): java.io.IOException: error=2, No such file or directory". How do i solve it? Already have apt-get installed Unrar.
<Jucato> nibbe__: the problem might be in the program (PicToDS) itself (it's java?). you can check if unrar really installed in the correct place: "which unrar"
<theTheme> Hey everyone, I updated the kernel headers and it deleted my chainloading information (not the first time, but I've lost the page that I usually go to for that information)  I have been googleing and forum searching and I just can't find it.  Does anyone know what I could add to the boot sequence?  it is like 3 or 4 lines
<nibbe__> it's java, yes.
<Jucato> !grub | theTheme
<ubotu> theTheme: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<theTheme> alright! thank you
<nibbe__> can't find unrar anywhere, but It has been downloaded
<Daisuke_Laptop> if which unrar doesn't give you anything, it hasn't been installed
<nibbe__> nibbe@Station:~$ which unrar
<nibbe__> /usr/bin/unrar
<Daisuke_Laptop> then it's PicToDS's problem
 * Jucato nods
<BluesKaj> nibbe__,` in the terminal type: unrar , then see if there is any output
<nibbe__> there is
<BluesKaj> do you have ant .rar files ?
<BluesKaj> any
<nibbe__> nope
<Jucato> well it's installed, in the right place too
<nibbe__> gonna re-download pictods
<Jucato> so I'm guessing, it's PicToDS
<WeedGrinch> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<WeedGrinch> I need help with Gparted, i open it up, but it wont let me create a new partition, i have over 300 gigs not used
<WeedGrinch> do I have to unmount it?
<BluesKaj> WeedGrinch, you have shrink the partition first to make room for another , then you can makwe and format the new one
<WeedGrinch> I cant do anything to the partition though
<BluesKaj> WeedGrinch, are you running the GParted Live CD ?
<WeedGrinch> desktop ap
<BluesKaj> gotta use the Live CD
<WeedGrinch> Im out of blank CD's
<WeedGrinch> lol
<BluesKaj> you can't resize partitions that you're using
<WeedGrinch> :$
<WeedGrinch> i feel kinda dumb
<BluesKaj> you could try a pen drive if you can make it bootable
<WeedGrinch> how would I make it bootable?
<BluesKaj> !bootable
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootable - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WeedGrinch> lol
<BluesKaj> heh
<WeedGrinch> I have a rewriteable CD
<legacy--> why can't i run thunderbird on KDE?
<WeedGrinch> so i can just do that
<BluesKaj> never done it .. Jucato ?
<WeedGrinch> Thanks bluesKaj
<LamerMan> hi everyone, i've found gdb 7.1 on one of file servers for apt/sources.list, but i'm not sure that the source is reliable enough. Could you suggest me some secure server that may contain the latest version of debuggers, compilers?
<biovore> gnu.org
<LamerMan> i mean some server with deb packages
<LamerMan> not to compile it
<NickPresta> LamerMan, what's wrong with gdb in the repos?
<biovore> he wants bleeding edge I think..
<LamerMan> i'm not sure that it does not contain trojans
<biovore> the repos are as secure as your going to get
<biovore> http://packages.ubuntu.org
<NickPresta> LamerMan, if you want bleeding edge but you're afraid to use other repos or publicly created debs, you have to compile.
<biovore> or security.ubuntu.org
<AMcBain> Nope, nothing to complain about this time. I got my Thunderbird profile to work under Kubuntu. I had to chmod rx permissions to all groups and chown the files to me (may not have been necessary) ...
<AMcBain> So I'm quite happy.
<NickPresta> You can always use checkinstall to create a deb for installation.
<biovore> If you making your own tool-chain for something.. your better of with sources..
<LamerMan> NickPresta, i believe there must be some official repositories with such gdb version. on official it's vey unlikely to contain some viruses
<NickPresta> LamerMan, the official repository of which you speak has gdb version 6.6, I believe
<biovore> latest gdb from gnu.org is 6.7
<LamerMan> i was mistaken, there IS gdb 6.7 in official repositories, but when i perform "apt-get update", i can't see this version in aptitude. What's wrong? :)
<Dagaka> can I install KDE 4.0.1 of kubuntu-desktop on an normal ubuntu 7.10 install?
<LamerMan> in my aptitude there is only gdb 6.6
<biovore> have to install kubuntu-desktop then kde4 stuff.. but yes.. you can run gnome and kde on the same box
<NickPresta> LamerMan, in the official Ubuntu repositories, there is only version 6.6 available. 6.7 is not available yet.
<LamerMan> http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com contains 6.7.1
<Dagaka> ok thanks biovore, so once I've installed kubuntu-desktop I just follow the instructions from here: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php ?
<LamerMan> is it not official?
<biovore> I think its not in there because is not part of the development tool-chain
<LamerMan> how could i install it then?
<biovore> gdb 6.6 vs 6.7 only realy has fixes for sparc and ppc in it..  Not much else.. unless you have problems with 6.6 for some reason.. 6.7 probably won't make a differance.
<NickPresta> LamerMan, you can install it via this deb file (http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gdb/gdb_6.7.1-2ubuntu1_i386.deb). However, I don't know what additional or changed depends it has from 6.6 (if any) so use at own risk, since your package manager doesn't think you need to upgrade.
<compaq1> test
<LamerMan> NickPresta, thanks, if it can't install it by aptitude i will install it in theis way, but is there really no way to install it correctly? why aptitude does not the 6.7.1 version?
<LamerMan> why aptitude does not *list the 6.7.1 version?
 * BluesKaj suspects ultra-caution is LamerMan's philosophy 
<LamerMan> :)
<biovore> 6.7.1 is probably in testing
<LamerMan> biovore is aptitude able to distinguish test versions?
<BluesKaj> LamerMan, I'm just curious ...have you been "burned" by keylogging or rootkits or ... ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> BluesKaj: what brought on that question?
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Laptop, LamerMan's ultra caution
<BluesKaj> and is there something we should know :)
<hsn_> i need to increase maximum size of shared memory, how to do that?
<sigma_1234> where is the hardy release schedule?
<gyakubov> Hi there...
<gyakubov> Is that possibile to install KDE 4 on Ubuntu 6.10 ?
<sigma_1234> prob not as the packages are for gutsy
 * Signil is away: Gone away for now.
<songoku> hola buenos dias
<gyakubov> thnx Sigma. Do U know where to find instructions?
<coreymon77> songoku: you speak english?
<Daisuke_Laptop> gyakubov: you'd be well served by upgrading at least to feisty, as edgy will no longer be supported as of april
<songoku> no
<coreymon77> !es | songoku
<ubotu> songoku: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Daisuke_Laptop> songoku: but you understood that question
<songoku> soy new in linux kubuntu
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Laptop: many people who dont speak english understand "do you speak english"
<songoku> tanks you ubuntu
<gyakubov> unable to upgrade to feisty for unknown reason ???
<sub[t]rnl> !away > Signil
<gyakubov> update manager shows no option for that
<coreymon77> gyakubov: well you do have to add the repositories for it first
<sub[t]rnl> !upgrade | gyakubov
<LamerMan> btw, i have default kubuntu installation (i'm new to linux), i didn't set anything (just default configuration), only root password at the very beginning. Is there some other accounts on my system that could be used remotely? some guests, nobodies?
<ubotu> gyakubov: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<gyakubov> tnx
<sub[t]rnl> LamerMan➜ not without an exploit.
<coreymon77> LamerMan: default installation gives you two accounts, root and your user account
<coreymon77> LamerMan: any others you have to make for yourself
<sub[t]rnl> there is no root account by default
<coreymon77> LamerMan: yes, you cant actually login as root unless you enable that
<coreymon77> LamerMan: you can only use sudo within your user account (which i think is better personally)
<coreymon77> sub[t]rnl: there is always a root accoount, you just cant actually log in as in unless you enable it
<sub[t]rnl> no, there is an administrative group
<sub[t]rnl> that a user can gain access too via sudoers
<sub[t]rnl> !root | coreymon77y
<ubotu> coreymon77y: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<flo_> does anyone have a little experience with kde4? if so, do you know how to reset the default settings (I tried removing the .kde4 folder but that didn't work)
<coreymon77> sub[t]rnl: ive been using kubuntu for 6 years now, i know how sudo works
<LamerMan> sub[t]rnl, coreymon77 thanks, i've been told that someone have installed squid on my computer. i don't really believe it :) i think he's jocking... there's no squid at all (locate squid), but i'm new to linux, i'm just afraid i didn't configure something that could let it happen (no taking account of exploits)
<coreymon77> LamerMan: dont worry, without root capabilites, they cant do anything harmful anyways
<cafka> how to change apache2 network interface from eth0 to eth1 ????
<sub[t]rnl> flo_➜ renaming your ~/.kde4 folder should restore default.  (i wouldn't delete it, unless your positive there is nothing in there you need)
<flo_> that's actually what I did
<flo_> but somehow a new .kde4 folder got created instantly
<sub[t]rnl> it does, kde creates it
<sub[t]rnl> you need to restart x afterwards
<flo_> yeah, I did that too
<flo_> I installed kde4 when it was still in alpha, and I had the problem that the panel at the bottom completely disappeared, and I haven't been able to get it back
<sub[t]rnl> try running 	plasma
<sub[t]rnl> flo_➜ #kubuntu-kde4 will probably be more appropriate for you.
<cafka> how to change apache2 network interface from eth0 to eth1 ???? can i ???
<flo_> oh, I didn't know about that channel
<flo_> thank you sub[t]rnl
<pinepain> cafka: what??? 0_o
<cafka> pinepain, i want to change the apache network interface from eth0 to eth1..
<pinepain> cafka: i've read it, but why
<coreymon77> cafka: does eth0 work?
<llutz> cafka: set ist listening to your eth1-ip-adress
<llutz> ist=it
<cafka> let say u have laptop and u have wired lan on eth0 and wifi on eth1 and the cable is not connected..
<coreymon77> cafka: wired and wifi have to be on different interfaces
<llutz> iirc apache listens on adresses not devices
<cafka> coreymon77, eth0 dont work thats the point.. for that i want to change it
<coreymon77> okay
<pinepain> cafka: read this http://www.ssi.bg/~ja/nano.txt
<cafka> llutz, no.. u're wrong i change it the address but notning..
<llutz> have you restarted apache?
<cafka> llutz,  yeap
<cafka> everything is coz the interface
<coreymon77> cafka: wired ethernet and wifi cannot be on the same interface, then neither of them will work
<cafka> i know
<cafka> wired is eth0 and wifi eth1
<cafka> apache is configured for eth0 not eth1
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> now i get it
<llutz> cafka: what is your "Listen" entry in the config now?
<cafka> localhost
<cafka> coreymon77, something to recomend?
<pinepain> cafka: work around $ man interfaces
<llutz> cafka: you have to change that to eth1-ip adress
<cafka> llutz, eth1 and eth0 have same ip :)
<llutz> cafka: that cannot work
<llutz> or do you use bridged devices?
<cafka> no..
<cafka> they have same ip.
<llutz> cafka: read apache-documentation and off course some tcp/ip basics
<shaffy> does anyone know how to change the color of pop-up balloons (msgs that show when mouse is hovered over something)?  both the color of the background and text in mine are white, rendering them unreadable.
<cafka> clear
<sudo> How to come into system as root? When I enter password system answers 'You can't...as root'
<coreymon77> sudo: you cant come log in as root
<coreymon77> sudo: that is disabled by default and is highly not reccomended
<coreymon77> sudo: just use sudo
<shaffy> does anyone know how to change the color of pop-up balloons (msgs that show when mouse is hovered over something)?  both the color of the background and text in mine are white, rendering them unreadable.
<sudo> Then how can I save changes in file?
<coreymon77> sudo: huh?
<coreymon77> sudo: what do you want to do
<sudo> It is read-only
<SlimeyPete> sudo: use sudo or kdesu when opening it
<SlimeyPete> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<SlimeyPete> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<bmk789> why would lsusb randomly show my webcam?  some reboots it shows and some it doesnt exist
<coreymon77> sudo: what are you trying to do
<coreymon77> sudo: what file are we talking here
<sudo> I want to add "alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel" to /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<coreymon77> sudo: and what distro are you using (feisty, gutsy, dapper...)
<sudo> coreymon77: ?
<coreymon77> sudo: are you using feisty, gutsy, dapper, edgy
<sudo> What is it?
<coreymon77> sudo: what version of kubuntu are you using
<sudo> text editors?
<coreymon77> sudo: no, kubuntu
<sudo> kubuntu 7.10...
<coreymon77> sudo: oh, okay
<coreymon77> sudo: thats gutsy
<SlimeyPete> sudo: press alt-f2 then "kdesu kate /etc/modprobe.d/aliases"
<coreymon77> SlimeyPete: wrong
<coreymon77> SlimeyPete: in gutsy is kdesudo
<SlimeyPete> oh right
<coreymon77> sudo: open a terminal
<coreymon77> sudo: and type kdesudo kate /etc/modprode.d/aliases
<coreymon77> then type your root password when asked
<coreymon77> that will open kate with root privileges
<sudo> Thanks!
<coreymon77> sudo: no problem
<Tarin> what do i do if i lose my nick pasword
<coreymon77> Tarin: what, your nickserv password
<coreymon77> ?
<Tarin> yeah
<coreymon77> Tarin: dont
<cafka> ppl how to see what drivers i have on my network devices???
<Tarin> lol
<ubuntu_> Hey, I'm having trouble with my grub
<coreymon77> Tarin: simple as that
<coreymon77> cafka: you mean what drivers are being detected?
<Kieren1> I've installed Kubuntu over an instalation of Ubuntu and my grub hasn't been updated
<coreymon77> Kieren1: kubuntu and ubuntu are not different oses
<cafka> coreymon77 yes
<coreymon77> Kieren1: they are the same
<Kieren1> I know but it wont load
<coreymon77> Kieren1: just select kde at the login screen
<Kieren1> Neither will Windows, which wasn't reinstalled
<llutz> cafka: check "dmsg"
<Tarin> are you getting an error when you try to load windows?
<llutz> cafka: check "dmesg"
<Kieren1> Yeah, something about not able to load
<bmk789> lsusb wont show my webcam at all, what gives?
<Tarin> Kieren1: not able to load OS or something to that affect
<Kieren1> Yeah
<rgreening> update-usbids
<rgreening> then try again
<Tarin> your bootconfig file is corrupt
<Kieren1> Same with Windows and Ubuntu
<Kieren1> How do I reinstall that?
<Tarin> Kieren1: are you using 2 disks or one disk with 2 partitions
<Kieren1> 1 disk 2 partitions
<rgreening> Kieren1: Use a live CD and then you will need to chroot
<Kieren1> And 1for swap
<Kieren1> I'm on the live CD now
<rgreening> man chroot
<Tarin> you may also need a windows disk to access the recovery console and edit the boot config file
<hyper_ch> where can I find the restricted driver's manager?
<rgreening> Kieren1: was Grub your boot manager or Window
<llutz> hyper_ch: install restricted-manager-kde
<Tarin> hyper_ch:can you get to it via sys settings and then the advanced tab?
<jan-gerrit> retep94
<Kieren1> Boot manager I think
<hyper_ch> thx
<Kieren1> Not to sure about grub stuff
<Tarin> Kieren1: well when u booted and it worked what kind of screen did u getto give you choices for booting?
<rgreening> Kieren1: was kubuntu installed second or did you install windows after kubuntu
<Kieren1> rgreening: I installed Windows then Ubuntu
<Tarin> Kieren1: did it list the kubuntu first then windows under it
<Kieren1> Which worked, then I installed Kubuntu as a fresh install over Ubuntu last night
<Tarin> Kieren1: did it list the kubuntu first then windows under it
<rgreening> huh?
<hyper_ch> is there a reason why restricted driver maanger won't be installed by default on kubuntu?
<Kieren1> It lists Ubuntu, then Windows
<Tarin> then grub was your boot manager
<SlimeyPete> hyper_ch: it's a GTK app
<Kieren1> Okay
<SlimeyPete> so it's meant for GNOME, really.
<llutz> SlimeyPete:  restricted-manager-kde   a gtk-app?
<hyper_ch> SlimeyPete: sounds to me like a qt app ;)
<rgreening> SlimeyPete : there's a kde version
<SlimeyPete> oh right
<Tarin> Kieren1: i had the same issue but i cant remember how i fixed it
<Xbehave> is there  a qt equivelent of miro? and is there anyway i can get my firefox3 install to count as firefox?
<Tarin> but i made sure afterwards i used 2 diff disks
<Kieren1> :(
<Tarin> that way you can remove one and the machine should default to whatever disk is still installed
<anon32> Xbehave, yes, when you compile firefox3, add a line in the debian control "Provides: firefox"
<Tarin> have you googled this yet?
<Kieren1> Yeah, tried a few things and haven't gotten anywhere yet
<hyper_ch> llutz: is the rest. man. not listed anymore in hardy?
<Xbehave> anon32, i didnt compile it i simply installed the tar, is there a way without compiling?
<anon32> err, no. You're trying to cheat the packaging system...
<llutz> hyper_ch: #ubuntu+1  not hardy here
<Xbehave> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Tarin> Kieren1: do you have a windows disk?
<Kieren1> Yeah
<Xbehave> anon32 is there a way to tell it to ignore the fact firefox or override it?
<anon32> Xbehave, tell what?
<anon32> you could make a fake package called firefox (with no files) and install that.
<Xbehave> ah good idea thnx
<Tarin> boot from it and when it gives you the option for recovery console go into that and type this "fdisk /mbr" without the quotes
<Tarin> it wont hurt anything but it may help
<NickPresta> Xbehave, why not pin the firefox package from ever being installed? http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html (Bottom, pin section)
<Tarin> there is also a command called fixmbr try that as well
<Kieren1> Okay
<Kieren1> I'll give it a go
<Kieren1> Thanks, i'll let you know how it goes
<Tarin> just out of curiosity why did u try to install kubuntu over ubuntu
<Tarin> ok
<Kieren1> Well I don't like Gnome, I've dont use it
<Tarin> ahhhhhh
<Kieren1> And I was doing an install so I just put Kubuntu on
<Kieren1> I dont use it*
<Tarin> is it gutsy?
<Kieren1> Yeah
<Tarin> ok yeah give those a try and let me know
<Kieren1> Will do
<Kieren1> Thanks
<Tarin> also get exact copies of any errors
<Kieren1> Will do
<sudo> In which config can I change my (I don't know this word in English... 1120*840 try to guess what is it)?)
<Tarin> resolution
<anon32> resolution? it's under display settings
<Tarin> sys settings then display settings
<Schuenemann> hey, where does firefox save temporary files?
<anon32> .mozilla/firefox/something/somedir
<llutz> temp-files in /tmp
<anon32> the cache constitutes temp files too
<Schuenemann> it doesn't seem to be either
<anon32> what are you looking for?
<Schuenemann> well, the cache is so small
<Schuenemann> some pictures
<anon32> last I checked, cached files have no extension so it'd be hard to find em either way.
<llutz> Schuenemann: "about:cache?device=disk"   in adress-line, maybe it helps
<Schuenemann> yep, but there are few files anyway
<Schuenemann> konqueror can preview the images
<michaelrob> hey, can anyone help me install firefox? I downloaded it and extracted but can't make it install and it's greyed out in adept
<Schuenemann> it's not there though... isn't there a directory like windoze & IE with thousands of files?
<Schuenemann> michaelrob, use apt-get
<llutz> michaelrob: sudo aptitude install firefox
<anon32> yes, in your profile under Cache. But depending on your settings the amount of stuff there will differ
<Schuenemann> llutz, cool
<Schuenemann> llutz, but that isn't local
<michaelrob> i did the aptitude command and it didn't need seem to do anything, says "Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)"
<anon32> is adept running?
<anon32> and if not, see !adeptfix
<michaelrob> yes
<michaelrob> ok, closed adept and now it says "
<michaelrob> No candidate version found for firefox
<michaelrob> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<llutz> it's in main, so check your sources.list
<michaelrob> how do I do that? I'm completely new to linux
<llutz> michaelrob: what does "apt-cache policy firefox |grep -i insta"  give out?
<michaelrob> Installed: (none)
<llutz> michaelrob: how did you install kubuntu and which version (lsb_release -a)?
<michaelrob> it's the alternate cd, 7.10
<llutz> firefox should have  been installed...
<michaelrob> i ran into problems on the install when it was "searching and installing software" or something ot that effect, i had to skip it and manually download hte kubuntu desktop at the command prompt
<llutz> michaelrob: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to !pastebin plz
<llutz> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Tarin> michaelrob: i may have missed this but did u try to get firefox from the site itself thats how installed it
<michaelrob> i downloaded it from mozilla but can't get that to run either, i clicked the firefox shell script and it didnt work
<michaelrob> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55404/
<llutz> you should install it from repo if possible
<Tarin> ahhhhh
<llutz> michaelrob: ah broken
<llutz> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Tarin> thats not much of a surces list
<michaelrob> indeed
<anon32> is there a way to use the fonts from my Windows installation rather than the (unreliable) msttcorefonts package?
<llutz> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> michaelrob, i hate to ask the obvious but did you check adept for Firefox?
<michaelrob> it's greyed out and unclickable
<llutz> BluesKaj: his sources.list is broken, just cdrom-entry
<llutz> BluesKaj: do you have a link for a gutsy sources.list?
<BluesKaj> I'll post mine in pastebin , it's pretty standard
<Tarin> i would post mine but its not vrey standard lol
<llutz> mine too, but german-localized :)
<Tarin> yeah probably more trouble than its worth to use yours lol
<BluesKaj> llutz, michaelrob : http://www.pastebin.ca/897675
<llutz> michaelrob: take that list and save it to /etc/apt/sources.list   after saving: sudo aptitude update
<BluesKaj> except michaelrob it uses canadian sources
<michaelrob> when i save it says i dont have write access
<Tarin> you need to do it as root
<Tarin> you can use sudo or open a root konsole window. i prefer to sudo EVERYTHING
<michaelrob> got it
<BluesKaj> michaelrob, don't forget to save the file and also you will need to do : sudo apt-get update in the terminal afrerwards
<llutz> Tarin:  "sudo EVERYTHING" is a really bad idea
<Tarin> really? i dont want to get used to doing things as root
<Tarin> what should i not sudo
<BluesKaj> llutz oops din't see you r text there
<llutz> Tarin: if you sudo everything, it is like working as root
<Tarin> sorry i should have been more clear
<Tarin> i meant only things i HAVE to sudo
<llutz> ^^ ok
<Tarin> lol
<Ukrainian_Dragon> Hiall
<Tarin> yeah if its root it not required i wont use it
<fivetwentysix2> how do i add my self to a group?
<fivetwentysix2> I want to add my self to the www-data group
<fivetwentysix2> because i did chown root:www-data to my /var/www folder
<llutz>  fivetwentysix2 sudo adduser <your-username> group
<fivetwentysix2> thank you!
<pain> Hello all
<Tarin> hello
<BluesKaj> michaelrob, once you are used to editing the sources.list , you may want to look for repositories closer to your location
<fivetwentysix2> llutz when do these changes have an affect?
<fivetwentysix2> llutz: When I restart my computer?
<michaelrob> ok
<llutz> fivetwentysix2: after relogin
<pain> omg im trying to install team speak, and i readed all the web sites looking for help
<michaelrob> canada isn't tooo bad
<llutz> fivetwentysix2: no need ffor reboot
<fivetwentysix2> llutz: Okay thanks!
<pain> i used sudo -i, then sudo make install ... and install ...
<pain> nothing works :/
<fivetwentysix2> Does wget support download resuming?
<pain> how can i install team speak on the kubuntu ?
<Voyage_> how to install inspircd by package manager?
<llutz> michaelrob: have you done the update? then try " sudo aptitude install firefox "again
<michaelrob> i already installed FF
<michaelrob> worked great
<Tarin> good deal
<pain> :S
<Tarin> sorry pain i dont know about that one
<Tarin> !teamspeak
<pain> -.-'''
<ubotu> Teamspeak is the proprietry VoIP software see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak  For a open source alternative consider using Mumble http://mumble.sourceforge.net/
<fivetwentysix2> pain
<biovore> goto teamspeak's site and download it..
<pain> ;)
<michaelrob> i also think I have a problem with my video driver, I think I have inegreated ATI and when  Imove windows around they leave trails, Is that normal?
<pain> yes
<fivetwentysix2> pain: sudo apt-get install teamspeak-client
<pain> i have the gr2 file
<llutz> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<llutz> michaelrob: ^^
<pain> and already extract it
<pain> *br2
<Tarin> manual update to gutsy takes tooooo loooong lol
<biovore> pain: but beware.. if you don't have a sound card that can do HW mixing.. TeamSpeak probably going to suck... (SB Live or Audigy(2/4) card)
<fivetwentysix2> pain: sudo apt-get install teamspeak-client
<pain> k thanks
<Tarin> are ati drivers restricted?
<michaelrob> i don't see a "restricted driver manager"
<fivetwentysix2> Tarin: i believe they are open source
<Tarin> oh cool i use nvidia but i was curious
<BluesKaj> michaelrob, you may want to replace the sources.list that I just posted with this one : http://www.pastebin.ca/897693
<pain> ... E: couldnt find package teamspeak-clien fivetwentysix2 :/
<fivetwentysix2> pain: client.
<bmk789> what should i use to record video with sound from a webcam
<fivetwentysix2> pain: you had a typo
<pain> ys
<pain> yes
<pain> i did client
<Tarin> blueskaj: whats the diff
<llutz> michaelrob: install "restricted-manager-kde" and look into advanced-systemsettings after
<fivetwentysix2> pain go into console
<pain> yes
<pain> i am there was a root
<fivetwentysix2> tye sudo apt-get install teamspeak and press tab twice
<BluesKaj> Tarin, the previous list was canadian repos which may filter foreign ISPs
<fivetwentysix2> type*
<Tarin> ahhhhh
<Tarin> gotcha
<fivetwentysix2> pain if you don't see it
<BluesKaj> Tarin, sometimes they're a bit slow as well
<acee1234> everything involving video or effects is choppy on my computer (flash playback on the web, movies, compiz effects, even typing is lagged) any ideas?
<Tarin> ya know why cant everyone just get along and let everyone use the same internet the same way
<pain> well im doing that.... but
<pain> stills the same
<fivetwentysix2> pain: teamspeak-client is in the multiverse/net repository. Confirm that you have enabled that required repository
<pain> k
<fivetwentysix2> pain: you're using adept right?
<michaelrob> so back to my video problem, the windows leave trails when I drag them that go away after a second but they are annoying and I can't find the "restrctited driver manager" at the link given
<pain> yes
<fivetwentysix2> pain: Since you're using kubuntu go into adept
<fivetwentysix2> Then at the top menu click adept and manage repositories
<Voyage_> how to install inspircd by package manager?
<fivetwentysix2> Check Software restricted by copyright or legal issues (multiverse)
<Tarin> michaelrob: do you have any desktop effects installed and/or turned on
<michaelrob> not that I know of
<pain> you mean view then manage repositories
<fivetwentysix2> yes
<pain> im there
<fivetwentysix2> Check Software restricted by copyright or legal issues (multiverse)
<fivetwentysix2> then apply
<fivetwentysix2> or close
<fivetwentysix2> then you should see teamspeak-client
<Tarin> michaelrob: if you go to kmenu and settings near the top is anything listed
<Ralesk> hi all
<germ_> yo
<Ralesk> There's this plugin called opensync-plugin-kdepim but it doesn't do anything to Kontact for example...
<fivetwentysix2> pain: find it?
<pain> :/ well i cant see that
<michaelrob> kmenu>system settings?
<rodolfo> alguien de Argentina?
<Tarin> no just settings
<pain> i cant find the Check Software restricted
<fivetwentysix2> pain: did you check multiverse?
<pain> i can send you a pint screen or something
<michaelrob> i dont see "settings" in the kmenu
<pain> no
<fivetwentysix2> it's in manage reposirtories
<Tarin> ok
<pain> yes im there :S
<Ralesk> (thing is, I have a Moto Z8 and I'd love to be able to sync without rebooting to Windows all the time; and people seem to say it's SyncML compatible, but I'd love to have a decent frontend for that...)
<llutz> Ralesk: try kitchensync
<fivetwentysix2> and the first tab is Kubuntu software correct?
<X314> whats the command to configure X in terminal?
<fivetwentysix2> pain in adept
<pain> yes
<Ralesk> it's installed with kdepim, but what do I run to run it?  there's no kitchensync binary
<pain> im there then i click view and pressed manage repository
<llutz> Ralesk: but don't be disappointed if it doesn't work. I gave up to sync my Nokia-phone
<Tarin> michaelrob: ok do kmenu>sys settings>window behavior
<michaelrob> ok, i'm there
<pain> maybe i should go back to windows.... im sick of cant do nothing on this, i did installed teamspeak and a game on debian
<pain> but i cant here :S
<Tarin> click the moving tab
<michaelrob> k
<Tarin> and tell me what is NOT checked
<pain> sry for be so lame
<fivetwentysix2> pain: ...
<acee1234> everything involving video or effects is choppy on my computer (flash playback on the web, movies, compiz effects, even typing is lagged) any ideas?
<fivetwentysix2> pain: You're not helping me help you..
<pain> kk sry
<pain> about that
<michaelrob> "display window geometry..." , "allow mocing and resizing..." and "Snap windows only..."
<fivetwentysix2> pain: When you see software sources after clicking manage repositories
<pain> its hard to cant see whats in front of me
<fivetwentysix2> pain: You'll see the tab kubuntu software.
<Tarin> pain: dont get discouraged i moved from Win and it took me a good 3 months to really get the hang of it
<SlimeyPete> acee1234: try installing the restricted drivers, if there are any for your graphics card?
<fivetwentysix2> pain: there's a box downloadable from the internet
<Tarin> i got everything i needed to know from these guys
<fivetwentysix2> pain: and then there's a bunch of things you can check
<acee1234> SlimeyPete:  i did
<fivetwentysix2> pain: the forth item that u can check says, Software restricted by copyright or legal issues (multiverse)
<fivetwentysix2> pain: Do you see it?
<pain> im using kubuntu 6 version btw
<fivetwentysix2> oh!
<Tarin> michaelrob: try removing the x in show contents when moving
<Tarin> pain: that is very helpful info
<pain> so thats why i cant see that ?
<pain> sry i should had sayd that before
<michaelrob> well, no trails but no content when moving the window either, lol
<acee1234> SlimeyPete: rebooting ...
<pain> but well what version should i get
<fivetwentysix2> pain: 1 second.
<pain> kubuntu, ubuntu ?
<Tarin> how good is your system
<pain> kk
<michaelrob> this one is a bit old, integrating grpahics, 3ghz cpu, 512mb ram
<fivetwentysix2> Ok
<Ralesk> llutz: so, where do I find kitchensync?  all I know is that it's on my system, nothing more :/
<fivetwentysix2> open up console
<pain> i only want to use team-speak and a game called wolf enemy territory
<pain> k
<pain> im there
<llutz> Ralesk: alt-f2: kitchensync
<fivetwentysix2> pain: type sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.lst
<fivetwentysix2> sorry
<fivetwentysix2> pain: type sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<fivetwentysix2> pain: not lst :-)
<Tarin> michaelrob: hmmmm that should be plenty to run this. what resolution and monitor size
<fivetwentysix2> pain: Have you done that?
<pain> yes
<pain> cannot connect to X server
<pain> :S
<Ralesk> llutz: oh great, I see it wasn't even installed -- good that the apt-cache show description says it's *part of kdepim* :P  installing now
<fivetwentysix2> pain: What can't connect to the X server?
<pain> it says Kate: cannot connect to X server
<nosrednaekim> !kdesudo | fivetwentysix2
<ubotu> fivetwentysix2: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<michaelrob> monitor is around 15" lcd, the resolution is 1280x1024
<Voyage_> icant find one.  theres no repository that gives inspircd?
<fivetwentysix2> nosrednaekim: i told him to sudo kate so he can modify his sources.list file
<fivetwentysix2> ...
<nosrednaekim> fivetwentysix2: use kdesudo for graphical apps
<Tarin> michaelrob: have you tried a slightly lower res? is that the native res for that monitor?
<pain> so what should i do guys ?
<fivetwentysix2> pain: okay use kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<michaelrob> hmm, 1024x768 works better i suppose
<michaelrob> still ghosting over other windows, though
<michaelrob> and it's all giant
<Tarin> michaelrob: using dvi or vga cable?
<michaelrob> vga
<fivetwentysix2> pain: Did that work?
<pain> but i need to download something, because i did that on the console and i get -bash: kdesudo: commando not found
<pain> ?
<nosrednaekim> michaelrob: whats the problem again?I came in late..
<pain> *command
<michaelrob> when i move a windows around it leaves a trail over all the other windows for a second
<nosrednaekim> pain: ok, then use "kdesu"
<pain> k ;)
<nosrednaekim> michaelrob: are you using the VESA driver?
<michaelrob> also, video is recognized as "ati rage 128" with driver "ati"
<fivetwentysix2> nosrednaekim: Want to explain to him how to enable multiverse repositories on Ubuntu 6?
<fivetwentysix2> nosrednaekim: Kubuntu6 sorry since i've never used it
<Tarin> michaelrob: have you tried updating drivers?
<michaelrob> how do i do that?
<pain> kdesu: cannot connect to X server
<nosrednaekim> michaelrob: fivetwentysix2: thats the most up-to-date driver
<pain> but well thanks for the help all ;)
<pain> maybe i should download other version ?
<nosrednaekim> pain: this is 6.06, the LTS release?
<nosrednaekim> pain: things are alot easier in gutsy :)
<pain> ohh...
<Tarin> nosrednaekim: well thats out then. thanks
<pain> ;)
<pain> well let me see
<pain> about the version
<pain> but i think is that one, yeah
<velh0> hello my kubuntu friends!!!
<nosrednaekim> pain: lsb_release -a
<Ralesk> llutz: okay, seems to run (crappiest UI I've seen in ages though), how do I find out the "usb interface" and other things like that?
<Tarin> nosrednaekim: any ideas why there would be trails moving a window?
<pain> yes it says description: Ubuntu 6.0601 LTS
<llutz> Ralesk: check opensync-documentation and configure your needed plugins
<velh0> I need to install ubuntustudio (the one with realtime kernel) in my kubuntu laptop. can anybody help me?
<nosrednaekim> Tarin: no 2d accel I would assume, or just a down-right slow video bard
<pain> codename dapper
<Ralesk> okies, will do, thanks :)
<nosrednaekim> pain: ok... if you have the ability, do get gutsy(7.10)
<michaelrob> probably just slow video because it's integrated but they don't trail in windows
<Tarin> nosrednaekim: had him turn off show window contents and it works but who really wants to use it that way!
<pain> kk
<pain> ;)
<nosrednaekim> !ubuntustudio
<ubotu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<velh0> thankx ;)
<michaelrob> so if the problem is just slow video then I assume I'm screwed, correct?
<pain> K guys i will be back
<pain> just gonna download that new version  gutsy(7.10)
<nosrednaekim> michaelrob: this is just plain KDE ith no transparent window borders?
<pain> Thanks for the help ^
<pain> ^^ ;)
<nosrednaekim> pain: great
<michaelrob> right
<Tarin> nosrednaekim: and he hasnt added any window or desktop customizations
<nosrednaekim> Tarin: well, the crystal window decorations can be transparent, and it slows things down
<nosrednaekim> michaelrob: try doing a "glxinfo" and see if you have direct rendering.
<Tarin> nosrednaekim: he is using 1280x1024 on a 15" lcd with a native of 1024x768
<Tarin> vga only
<anon32> nosrednaekim, isn't crystal's transparency done the same way as konsole? Entirely in software?
<michaelrob> how does one do a "gixinfo"?
<anon32> michaelrob, glxinfo. And you type that into a terminal.
<nosrednaekim> erm... you can't use a HIGHER res on a monitor...
<nosrednaekim> anon32: correct.
<anon32> you can, it'll just span or downscale :-P
<Tarin> right
<anon32> or break :-)
<Tarin> lol
<nosrednaekim> oh... well, thats probably not good for graphics performance either.
<Tarin> nope
<anon32> and it looks ugly :-)
<michaelrob> direct rendering = yes
<nosrednaekim> anon32: hrm... good catch, I'm not sure where the transparency is done.
<fred_> how i put the flash plugin in konqueror
<fred_> please
 * anon32 only today figured out how to turn round edges off in Crystal. Yay.
<nosrednaekim> michaelrob: humm, if it has 3d, it should have decent 2d as well, I wonder why its doing that.
<X314> whats the command to configure X in terminal anyone?
<BluesKaj> michaelrob, what's your graphics card ?
<SlimeyPete> X314: you can edit your X configuration with "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<SlimeyPete> unless you mean you want to set your $DISPLAY
<michaelrob> integrated ati rage 128 says kubuntu
<acee1234> im having a host of problems with ubuntu's graphics but cant seem to get anyone's attention im running ati x1400 and running the restricted drivers direct rendering return yes but everything flickers window movement scrolling etc online movie playback is horrible and even by typing is delayed at times. any ideas? im not runnng compiz
<sub[t]rnl> X314➜  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Tarin> hey guys i gotta run bbl
<BluesKaj> ok , michaelrob try ' fgl_glxgears ' in the konsole
<michaelrob> command not found
<sub[t]rnl> glxgears?
<michaelrob> it brngs up a picture of gears
<michaelrob> turning
<michaelrob> and is reading off fps now: 451, 477, 556, etc
<BluesKaj> ok michaelrob install mesa-utils
<michaelrob> would that be apt-get insstall mesa-utils?
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<mike> how exactly does one add library paths using kubuntu?
<michaelrob> mesa-utils is already the newest version.
<michaelrob> mesa-utils set to manual installed.
<zeralas> How can I reset my xorg.conf to default?
<Ralesk> gah, why is like 99% of the bloody documentation about how to install this thing from source?!
<jussi01> zeralas: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<jussi01> Ralesk: which thing?
<Ralesk> jussi01: opensync
<acee1234> if you dont have any ideas then who might i ask.
<jussi01> acee1234: which processor?
<hyper_ch> how can I disable the kwallet daemon?
<acee1234> acee1234: core duo 2.0ghz
<acee1234> jussi01:core duo 2.0ghz
<jussi01> acee1234: I had a similar thing, wait 1
<alejandro> hello
<BluesKaj> michaelrob, do you have  the restricted driver in system settings/advanced enabled ?
<acee1234> jussi01: np
<michaelrob> says i don't need any
<sub[t]rnl> hyper_ch➜ kcontrol -> security & privacy -> KDE Wallet
<alejandro> kde network
<alejandro> alguien habla español
<michaelrob> oh well, i can live with windows trails
<michaelrob> is there a way to make the image for the shortcut to firefox bigger on my desktop so it stands out more?
<alejandro> alguien sabe configurar red local en kubuntu
<hyper_ch> sub[t]rnl: :( not there in hardy
<BluesKaj> michaelrob, with that graphics card I think you should enable the restricted driver ...you'll have better graphics
<michaelrob> it says that there are no restricted drivers for it
<hyper_ch> sub[t]rnl: ok, had to reinstall kwalletmanager
<hyper_ch> sub[t]rnl: thx
<BluesKaj> michaelrob, in system settings/advanced ?
<michaelrob> yes
<jussi01> !es | alejandro
<ubotu> alejandro: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<michaelrob> which i click the restrcited driver manager it says i don't need any
<alejandro> ok gracias ubotu
<jussi01> acee1234: try adding noapic nolapic to the grub options - that worked for me on my x1300
<BluesKaj> no michaelrob < i mean the restricted driver listed in the advanced tab in system settings
<acee1234> jussi01:  uhhh how
<jussi01> acee1234: reboot, look at the grub menu - there are instuctions there - you press c IIRC
<jussi01> or was it e???
<jussi01> hmmm
<acee1234> e=edid
<acee1234> edit
<jussi01> acee1234: go have a look anyway.
<acee1234> ok brb
<michaelrob> it says "there are no proprietary drivers in use on this system"
<michaelrob> and there are none listed
<kaminix> Anyone else having probs with flash-nonfree and nspluginviewer in Konqueror since the last update?
<JoshOvki> kaminix read /titile
<kaminix> Ah. :)
<JoshOvki> :)
<kaminix> Any ideas when it will be fixed?
<acee1234> "c" gave me the command prompt typing noapic nolapic didnt do anything
<acee1234> can someone tell me the name of the guy i was talking to just a secong ago because my log is cleared
<JoshOvki> acee123: it was jussi01
<acee1234> thank you
<LWATCDR> Any have any suggestions on getting Wifi working?
<LWATCDR> I installed Kbuntu on my notebook and For the life of me can not get it to see my wifi network.
<LWATCDR> Is there some way to get it to see the available networks?
<acee1234> jussi01: what exactly was i supposed to type
<JoshOvki> hi LWATCDR, is your wireless device detected do you know?
<LWATCDR> I have a Wifi0 and a wlan0 showing.
<JoshOvki> ok, do you have knetwork manager loaded?
<LWATCDR> I figure that the wlan0 is the bluetooth.
<LWATCDR> Yes
<LWATCDR> Knetwork manager is loaded.
<JoshOvki> ok, in command run   vim /etc/network/interfaces
<JoshOvki> what displays?
<mike> how does one add library paths in kubuntu?
<mike> besides typing export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib/mylib etc before running the program
<Ralesk> mike: you could put such a line into your .bashrc for example :)
<michaelrob> i need help finding drivers for my canon pixma mp780 printer, i hear that the iP 4100 driver is what I need but can't find it
<mike> yeah but Ive heard that it has something to do with ld.so.conf and ldconfig, but I have had no success using it after reading the man pages on it
<mike> and .bashrc seems hacky to me
<Schuenemann> what's wrong with doing that to .bashrc?
<rdw> does flash plugin already install?
<rdw> for amd64
<rdw> does it work yet
<JoshOvki> rdw: according to the title the flash plugin installation is broken
<nosrednaekim> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<rdw> it's been like that for months!
<rdw> can they even fix it?
<niall> you can download a working deb and install it yourself
<nosrednaekim> rdw: thank adobe
<niall> that's what I did
<kaminix> Flash worked like the day before yesterday for me rdw
<LWATCDR> okay in network/interfaces I have iface wifi0 inet dhcp wireless-essid sazume
<mike> Because, should I want to remove that library line a month from now, it'd be a lot better to have it wherever else library paths are defined, rather than remembering "ITS IN BASHRC" (which I wont)
<niall> rdw: http://www.debian-multimedia.org/flashplayer/
<JoshOvki> LWATCDR: ok, exit that. Make a copy, and remove everything from the original. Save and restart
<Csigaa> hi
<rdw> really? are you on 64-bit?
<rdw> kaminix:
<kaminix> rdw: Wops, missed that part. I'm on x86
<niall> rdw: just download the thing in that link ;x
<rdw> i can see it. thanks niall
<LWATCDR> okay redstarting
<rdw> now if only java worked :) :p :/
<jfb> IRC question: how do I identify myself in order to join a channel
<niall> java apps?
<rdw> nope, java plugin for firefox
<niall> oh
<rdw> eclipse works for me allright
<mike> so nobody can answer that question?
<LWATCDR> JoshOvki: It has restarted
<niall> what question?
<mike> how does one add library paths in kubuntu?
<mike> besides typing export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib/mylib etc before running the program
<JoshOvki> LWATCDR: has knetwork manager picked up any wireless networks?
<LWATCDR> Nope
<nosrednaekim> mike: and besides putting it in the .bashrc?
<mike> yes
<mike> as I SAID
<mike> NO CAPS
<LWATCDR> And the WAP is about 6 inches from it.
<mike> UGH
<mike> sorry
<mike> as I said
<JoshOvki> LWATCDR: ok, whats in that interfaces file now?
<mike> that's hacky
<mike> and its beyond me why adding it to ld.so.conf and running ldconfig does not solve this problem
<nosrednaekim> mike: not sure, I suppose you could put it in rc.local and have it be exported at boot.
<stephen> salut !
<Ralesk> llutz: it seems that there's nothing that responds to syncml-obex-client -u on this system :(((  looks like I'm screwed with this phone
<LWATCDR> nothing JoshOvki
<LWATCDR> ipconfig did find my ethernet card.
<JoshOvki> LWATCDR: in terminal run   iwconfig
<DiceyDays> Anyone here uses Konversation? How do I stop it from using my name when I join a chat?
<LWATCDR> It says no wireless extensions
<michaelrob> the instructions for the pritner driver i just download says i need cupsys, where do i get it?
<JoshOvki> lwatcdr: leads me to thnk that the driver isnt installed for it
<stephen> sudo aptitude install cupsys ?
<sub[t]rnl> DiceyDays➜ server list -> edit network -> edit identity -> advanced
<DiceyDays> sub[t]rnl: Thanks :)
<LWATCDR> It is a thinkpad A32P
<LWATCDR> A31 P
<LWATCDR> So I think it has a Prisim card that is is the kernel
<chind> his anyone here familiar with unionfs? i want to mount '/' with it after i've booted to save changes to a usb stick. i have the following but the files don't get stored for some reason.  "mount -t unionfs -o dirs=/media/disk:/aofs=ro none /"
<nosrednaekim> LWATCDR: lol... just worked on one of them for my freind
<LWATCDR> So nosrednaekim is the card in the kernel?
<JoshOvki> LWATCDR: is there a wireless button on your laptop?
<nosrednaekim> LWATCDR: well, the one I had didn't have a card. but the prism's should be in the kernel..... try running a "lspci" to see what type of chipset it has
<LWATCDR> No
<JoshOvki> ok
<LWATCDR> And yes it is a Prisim 2.5
<nosrednaekim> LWATCDR: thats all lspci says about it?
<LWATCDR> Intersil Corp Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset (rev 01)
<yakuzi> Hi all
<nosrednaekim> ah... wavelan, thats older I think, let me go google that
<LWATCDR> I could just grab a lan cable and try and run the updates
<yakuzi> i've a question concerning my logitech MX518 mouse and touchpad on my laptop. I got the mouse nicely working trough the "walktrough" on the forums, but is there a way to check if the logitech mouse is connected? because if i don't connect the mouse, the laptop stalls when booting, if the mouse is connected, it works like a charm
<nosrednaekim> nah...that probably wouldn't do any good, but it might be helpful if I find something you need to DL.
<LWATCDR> I also have started to download the kubuntu DVD thinking that it might have more drivers available.
<nosrednaekim> LWATCDR: it doesn't
<fivetwentysix> How do I configure firefox to work with Sun Java 6 JRE?
<fivetwentysix> !jre
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<BluesKaj> yakuzi, the HAL might be looking for the mouse , if you have it enabled in system settings
<fivetwentysix> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<acee1234> jussi01: you there?
<jussi01> acee1234: yes
<acee1234> sry didnt realize i was disconected
<acee1234> jussi01: what exactly was i suposed to do
<saebbi_> perl -e 'print "A"x10000' | xclip -selection "clipboard"
<yakuzi> BluesKaj: i was thinking about 2 possible reasons/ 1, i had to adjust the xorg.conf file as told in the walktrough, and it uses a bootable scipt for lomoco so the mouse runs on highest DPI from boot
<saebbi_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<saebbi_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<saebbi_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<saebbi_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<saebbi_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<saebbi_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<saebbi_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<saebbi_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<saebbi_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<JoshOvki> seabbi: shut the hell up
<saebbi_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<acee1234> spam->boot
<saebbi_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<fivetwentysix> Ban him
<nosrednaekim> !ops
<emilsedgh> Riddell: ping!
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<saebbi_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<saebbi_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<sepeck> 13 year old
<hydrogen> hmm
<hydrogen> only one letter on the keyboard :(
<hydrogen> kind of sad
<JoshOvki> thank you stdin
<emilsedgh> ah
<LjL> stdin: was that intended?
<stdin> LjL: not entirely, no
<nosrednaekim> thanks ljl, stdin
<JoshOvki> and thanks ljl
<stdin> LjL: trying to /msg now actually, host is very similar
<LjL> well many are connected from there
<mike> So what packages are for making kde look pretty?
<hydrogen> gnome-base
<hydrogen> :p
<NickPresta> !tell mike about compiz
<NickPresta> mike, that factoid, for Compiz, will make anything pretty and fun :)
<hydrogen> compiz--
<JoshOvki> !compiz | mike
<hydrogen> and unstable
<ubotu> mike: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<hydrogen> and likely to eat children
<stdin> LjL: no reply, but I'll remove the ban as it wasn't intended anyway
<mike> compiz is unstable?  Is that what you meant?
<nosrednaekim> LWATCDR: still looking BTW ;)
<NickPresta> mike, compiz is in development so while it isn't 100% stable (things may break or function incorrectly) it is fairly stable enough for regular desktop usage.
<LWATCDR> okay I even tried a reboot
<michaelrob> can you change individual icon sizes in KDE?
<velh0> my system just crashed for no reason :(
<mike> And Emerald does what in relation to compiz?
<LWATCDR> I could always fall back and try Ubuntu, That is what I am running on my Desktop.
<nosrednaekim> michaelrob: no, I don't think so
<nosrednaekim> mike: title bar and window decorations
<mike> so then I probably want that?
<nosrednaekim> LWATCDR: its the asme kernel, so it will act the same way
<LWATCDR> Doing an install isn't all that hard. I just don't want to go back to OpenSuse.
<BluesKaj> yakuzi, perhaps the xorg file needs some editing like you mentioned in input device/ "configured mouse" but I wouldn't know a command that will turn it off and on automatically when a mouse isn't needed
<NickPresta> mike, you could say emerald is your theme manager and decorator.
<nosrednaekim> mike: well, there is also compiz-kde, but emerald is way nicer
<mike> so then compiz is just the backend?
<LWATCDR> I had it working in OpenSuse but I really hate yast and it is so cluttered comparied to Ubuntu/kUbuntu.
<acee1234> jussi01: i was having issues with video glitching and you told be to do somethng at the command prompt what was that?
<nosrednaekim> LWATCDR: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4245942#post4245942
<jussi01> acee1234: no, not at the command prompt, when ggrub loads. add noapic nolapic to the grub boot options
<yakuzi> BluesKaj: well if i would know how to see what's happening when booting, i could see where he hangs (there's an echo line in the bootable lomoco script)
<BluesKaj> Suse would be ok but the insistence on the yast repos system is it's downfall IMO
<acee1234> jussi01: how?
<nosrednaekim> mike: compiz does other things, such as make windows wobbly, draw a cube of your desktop and many many others
<JoshOvki> acee1234: when you restart press   Esc  and then    c
<mike> and emerald makes it so I can minimize/maximize/close?
<velh0> how can i recover from a crash without the need of restarting the machine? how can i kill a process when my system is  frozen?
<acee1234> jussi01: ok thaat gives me the command line
<nosrednaekim> velh0: you could try sshing in
<LWATCDR> Great I will try flashing the card.
<LWATCDR> I have it dual booting and it works under XP
<BluesKaj> velho , ctrl+alt+backspace will bring you back to the login screen
<nosrednaekim> mike: pretty much...
<mike> hmm, okay, installed emerald and compiz packages, and got a theme for emerald
<bootsmorris> hi all
<mike> now I will figure out how to turn compiz on :)
<acee1234> JoshOvki: that gives me the command line then what
<JoshOvki> acee1234: try google, i cant remember and i havnt got anything to test on
<acee1234> JoshOvki: will do thank you
<JoshOvki> acee1234: type   help   it might give you some options
<velh0> nosrednaekim: how and were can i try that?
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: you there?
<acee1234> JoshOvki: google answered
<acee1234> JoshOvki: i think
<JoshOvki> acee1234: excelent :)
<mike> what is used to change the look of the main KDE menu? (I guess the windows "Start" menu equivalent)
<JoshOvki> mike: thinkpad A32P
<JoshOvki> mike: sorry wrong thing in clipboard
<mike> but I dont want to buy a new laptop to change the look of that particular menu :/
<JoshOvki> mike:  http://www.kde-look.org
<BluesKaj> mike, there are a couple of other menus like kickoff and tasty menu
<velh0> how can i recover from a crash without the need of restarting the machine? how can i kill a process when my system is  frozen?
<anon32> depends how its locked up
<anon32> if only X is dead, you can use some kind of remote login like ssh
<bootsmorris> if x froze ctrl alt backspace
<velh0> anon32: like completely frozen
<anon32> see if alt+sysrq+b does anything
<velh0> can i access it tru the system by ctrl+alt+f8 for example?
<anon32> dunno
<velh0> and kill the process
<velh0> ?
<velh0> i thouth linux was a completel reliable system, but it crashes once in a wille
<anon32> completely reliable
<velh0> all i want to know is what do i need to do to recover the system (like what i do in WIndows, e.g.)
<JoshOvki> velh0: everything crashes once in a while, besides it probly wasnt the linux kernal that crashed, but a problem inside on your install
<JoshOvki> *program
<anon32> nothing is completely reliable.
<anon32> velh0, see if ctrl+alt+backspace works
<anon32> if that doesn't try using ssh to login from another computer
<anon32> than see if alt+sysrq+s/u/b (in that order) works
<anon32> then just hard power cycle
<velh0> hell...so what can i do to make it more stable? any help would be truly apreciated :)
<anon32> if you have dodgy video drivers, go for a slower or older one that you know works
<velh0> anon32: what do you mean by sysrq?
<anon32> it's the "printscreen" button
<anon32> usually next to scroll lock
<velh0> oh!
<velh0> im using a laptop
<yakuzi> BluesKaj: the line where it hangs is this "running local boot scripts (/etc/rc/local)" before that it gives the echo line... so my guess it's the lomoco setting done by boot that causes the problem
<LWATCDR> Well if nothing else I really need a new battery for my notebook :)
<bmk789_> what does it mean when the local printer box is greyed out when i try to add a printer?
<victor__> hallo
<SlimeyPete> hi
<victor__> guess what
<fivetwentysix> Does alien convert .rpm to .deb?
<SimplyTechie> fivetwentysix, yes.
<Unksi> fivetwentysix: yes
<fivetwentysix> How do I use alien?
<velh0> hey, what da hell was that for???
<fivetwentysix> da hell?
<fivetwentysix> lol
<victor__> i just learned how to use my verizone ev-do card  YAY ME
<SimplyTechie> fivetwentysix, alien [--to-deb] [--to-rpm] [--to-tgz] [--to-slp] [options] file [...]
<velh0> all that alt+printscreen stuff just power off the computer
<fivetwentysix> Thank you SimplyTechie
<velh0> if that is all the help i can get in here, i need no help at all!
<SimplyTechie> np ;)
<SimplyTechie> velh0, huh ?
<velh0> SimplyTechie: i was asking for some help. about how could i recover a crash system without the need of power off the computer
<Dhraakellian> hmm
<Dhraakellian> Kubuntu seems to have set me up with LILO
<SimplyTechie> opps.
 * Dhraakellian was expecting Grub
<Dhraakellian> but given how rarely I reboot that computer, a little less prettiness on bootup doesn't matter too much
<bmk789_> what does it mean when the local printer box is greyed out when i try to add a printer?
<velh0> my kubuntu crashes once in a wile for no reason
<SimplyTechie> lilo ant bad..
<SimplyTechie> bmk789_, maybe no permisson to add
<velh0> i'm a noobie, so i just hope this is my fault and not the system
<bmk789_> SimplyTechie: it was as root
<velh0> anyway, i would like to solve this issue
<bmk789_> but i could add any other type of printer
<SimplyTechie> bmk789_,  which printer ?
<bmk789_> SimplyTechie: lexmark X85
<jpgeerets> hi folks
<jpgeerets> have sound problem...
<jpgeerets> someone any idea?
<Dhraakellian> Is there any particular reason why the text-mode installer on the DVD set me up with LILO instead of GRUB?
<fivetwentysix> !kate
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<fivetwentysix> !kaffeine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kaffeine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fivetwentysix> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aleksanteri> !msg | fivetwentysix
<ubotu> fivetwentysix: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<aleksanteri> bah..
<jussi01> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<aleksanteri> that's the one
<jussi01> !msgthebot > aleksanteri
<jussi01> :)
<aleksanteri> *rolls eyes*
<hydrogen> !icandothistoo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icandothistoo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fivetwentysix> !being stupid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about being stupid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> be nice to the bot ;)
<yakuzi> !bootscript
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootscript - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SimplyTechie> bmk789_,  Cups has a config for allowing certian services..
<SimplyTechie> might be lucky lookin into it.
<X314> okay, so here is a bit of a problem for you all. I have just changed graphicscard and screen. after a bit of fiddeling, its now working. save for that everything white is super eyeburning white. when everything else is normal
<fivetwentysix> This bot is stupid!
<bmk789_> i tried pulling up localhost:631 but it wouldnt let me add anything
<X314> if I change the gamma to lower. everything not white becomes close to black
<SimplyTechie> bmk789_,  /etc/cups/cupsd.conf but i havnt played with cups.
<SimplyTechie> someone here would know better.
<jussi01> X314: play with brightness and contrast on the screen - contrast in particular
<X314> jussi01: I have, doesnt make it better. either everthing save for the white is really dark, or everything white hurts your eyes
<blekos> hello,  do the applications for kde 3.5 run on kde 4.0 (or gnome applications like gnucash & firestarter)
<jussi01> blekos: yes
<jussi01> blekos: for kde4 support head on over to #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<blekos> thnx
<X314> guess I will have to live with it for now.. maybe it will be solveable at a later time
<Dhraakellian> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<Dhraakellian> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dhraakellian> okay
<mmance> anyone know of something that converts html to a png or jpg via commandline
 * Dhraakellian wonders why, if GRUB is recommended, lilo got installed instead
<mani213> do i have to save the settings cause every time i retart the settings change
<mani213> it there i can type in konsole to save it?
<Dhraakellian> would the fact that I used the text-mode installer on the Kubuntu LiveDVD have anything to do with it?
<bmk789_> Dhraakellian: what filesystem did you use?
<Dhraakellian> ext3 on /
<Dhraakellian> and /home
<Dhraakellian> using lvm, if that means anything
<Dhraakellian> hmm
 * Dhraakellian realizes that he forgot to tell the installer to use sda1 as /boot
<bmk789_> id reinstall and check partitions carefully
<Dhraakellian> heheh
<llutz> mmance: use convert (+ html2ps )
<llutz> mmance: its in imagemagick package
<Dhraakellian> mani213: to save your konsole session settings, Settings > Save as default
<Dhraakellian> if that's what you meant
<Dhraakellian> actually, not session settings per se
<Dhraakellian> to save where it starts up and such, I think you'd actually have to make a new profile or something
<Dhraakellian> but what I said will set the new default color scheme and whatnot
<mani213> how do i get a animated clock on my desktop like they got that for vista?
<mani213> whats the wigit called?
<bmk789_> mani213: you can use cairo-clock
<mani213> thanks alot
<gundam_rx78nt1> BluesKaj: are you still logged on?
<mani213> what about wetaher?
<mani213> weather etc
<jussi01> !superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<bmk789_> !plasma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasma - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bmk789_> !plasmoids
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasmoids - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dhraakellian> bmk789_: but that'd be in #kubuntu-kde4, wouldn't it?
<bmk789_> yes
<Dhraakellian> anyway, thanks for the filesystem question
<Dhraakellian> got me thinking along the right lines, I think
<bmk789_> np
<val0> bmk789_: check out kde-look.org (plasmoids)
<val0> if that's what you are looking for :D
<mani213> i installed cairo-clock
<mani213> so what do i do to activate it?
<mani213> liek what do i type in console?
<subopt> I've got serious browser instability with GutsyGibbon (x86-32). The problem seems to have something to do w/Java. I've reinstalled Java and my browsers a few times now, but nothing seems to be helping. Any pointers?
<gundam_rx78nt1> subopt, what is the problem?
<Dhraakellian> 0x3A28213A 0x6339392C, 0x7363682E
<JoshOvki> memory locations
<Dhraakellian> pointers
<genberto> c'e' nessuno ???
 * Dhraakellian should be ashamed
<Dhraakellian> a) for the bad joke
<Dhraakellian> b) for stealing said joke from xkcd
<Dhraakellian> c) for not doing so in the off-topic chan
<subopt> gundam_rx78nt1: I'm having frequent browser lockups. It seems to happen mostly when i hit a link that wants to do a java popup.
<JoshOvki> whats the translation?
<val0> does anyone here use centerim as their msn client? if so can you connect to msn server? I can't for the last 24 hours using centerim, but can using kopete
<mohbana> hey guys i am trying out kde 4.0 on ubuntu 7.10 its great
<JoshOvki> !kde4 | mohbana
<ubotu> mohbana: KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<JoshOvki> mohbana: move to #kubuntu-kde4   :)
<jackster> anyone have any idea why KDE 4 has dissapeared as an option from Session Type on my login screen?
<jackster> seems to have happened at some point over the last two days
<JoshOvki> jackster: #kubuntu-kde4
<jackster> thanks JoshOvki
<siofwolves> hi, i'm an ex windows user, really into kubuntu atm. the sound volume just doesn't seem as loud as in windows. full volume on kubuntu is like %40 full volume using windows. do i need to alter/set/configure some sound settings?
<jpatrick> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<michaelrob> hey, is it possible to run beryl in kubuntu or is it gnome only?
<DiceyDaysx> Is there any way to edit konqueror, like firefox's about:config?
<siofwolves> jpatrick, thx. i do have sound, but not liud sound ;-) thanks for the help :-)
<emilsedgh> !compiz | michaelrob
<ubotu> michaelrob: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<siofwolves> loud*
<jpatrick> siofwolves: just thought the links might be some help
<emilsedgh> michaelrob: beryl is dead, use compiz
<dsmith_> michaelrob: what ver. distro?
<dsmith_> yes, use compiz
<michaelrob> 7.10, im reading the ubuntu wiki on it atm
<dsmith_> michaelrob: compiz is in the repos
<dsmith_> you will also need emerald
<dsmith_> use alt-F2 to switch between windows managers
<michaelrob> i entered the comand from the wiki, it asked if i wanted to continue and I say "Y" and then it said abort
<Tonren> Can someone please help me get my external USB drive working?
<hola> is it possible to shre pppoe
<DiceyDaysx> Is anyone else here using kde4? If so, how is konqueror working for you?
<jussi01> DiceyDaysx: kde4 support in #kubuntu-kde4
<DiceyDaysx> Thanks. Didn't know that room existed
<unagi> !gps
<ubotu> Street mapping and GPS navigation software available for Ubuntu includes !GpsDrive (GTK, raster maps, free), !Roadnav (GTK, free vector maps from Tiger and OSM, free), !GoogleEarth (Qt, proprietary vector maps, proprietary)
<anon32> is there any way I could use the fonts from my existing Windows install instead of downloading them with msttcorefonts?
<llutz> anon32: for single user, copy them to ~/fonts
<anon32> globally
<llutz>  ~/.fonts
<unagi> anyone here use gps?
<biovore> try /usr/share/fonts (I think for global)
<Wasserstoff> !anybody | unagi
<llutz> anon32: use kcontrol - fonts
<ubotu> unagi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<anon32> llutz, ok. Is there a way I could just use them straight from my Windows install without copying em over? Sounds like a waste of space to me.
<llutz> anon32: you could link the win-fontsdir somewhere to be used within linux and add that to the font-manager i think
<anon32> hmm
<anon32> another thing: does anything depend on msttcorefonts? if so, could I make apt pretend I have the package installed?
<ahmos> can kubuntu detect and install new hard wares automatically?
<Agent_bob> i'm having an issue with "/usr/bin/openvt -sfc 23" doesn't use the users shell.   anyone know what might be the problem
<Agent_bob> err never mind. i think i see it.
<ahmos> hello!!!
<Agent_bob> ahmos operating systems don't install hardware, they only access hardware
<Agent_bob> but yes it will detect it
<Agent_bob> or should
<shaffy> does anyone know how to change the color of the text or background in the mousover balloon/popup tips?
<ahmos> I've added anew IEEE card and installed Kino but I can't capture a video..any ideas?
<Agent_bob> ahmos run your app from a terminal to see if it gives error messages
<ahmos> sorry..
<ahmos> no problems and program seems fine
<peter_> spricht jeman deutsch?
<Agent_bob> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<peter_> !de
<hola1> ho is it possible to share pppoe connection
<llutz> hola1: you need ip_masquerading, ip_forwarding
<peter_> tanks i'm go out byebye
<shaffy> does anyone know how to change the color of the text or background in the mousover balloon/popup tips?
<hola1> llutz: i tried in every ways
<ahmos> oh i get this (warning: raw1394 kernel module not loaded or failure to read/write /dev/raw1394! )
<Agent_bob> ahmos sudo modprobe raw1394
<Agent_bob> ls -l /dev/raw1394
<hola1> llutz: are you an expert?
<llutz> hola1: nope
<rodolfo> Alguien habla español????????
<Agent_bob> !es | rodolfo
<ubotu> rodolfo: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<rodolfo> Gracias
<llutz> hola1: you have a linux-PC with 2 network-devices. one for pppoe, one for localnet?
<hola1> llutz: i have a linux PC + a virtual pc
<ahmos> crw-rw---- 1 root disk 171, 0 2008-02-10 00:58 /dev/raw1394
<Agent_bob> ahmos ^ might be your problem
<llutz> hola1: virtual-pc like vmware/virtualbox? use NAT
<web> join #linuxbr
<ahmos> so?
<Agent_bob> sudo chmod 666 /dev/raw1394
<Agent_bob> and try again
<hola1> llutz: no......if i use NAT every machine is not visibile each other
<unagi> !info google earth
<ubotu> Package google does not exist in gutsy
<web> alguem do Brasil por aí?
<ahmos> yes it worked..thank you Agent_bob very much  ;)
<llutz> hola1: then use bridged networking and configure ipforwarding on host-pc
<hola1> llutz: im tried vith bridge
<hola1> llutz: are you able to help me
<llutz> hola1: you should install something like dnsmasq for dns and dhcpd too
<Agent_bob> ahmos that fix wont hold past a reboot.  so remember what you did,   or fix it more permanantly
<llutz> hola1: vmware?
<hola1> llutz: virtualbox
<Xdanger> hey guys i jus installed KDE desktop on my Ubunut gusty 7.10..and i now can choose a KDE or GDM session at login..the problem is i had compiz installed in GDM...but i cant get the effects in KDM
<llutz> hola1:  tap-devices up and running?
<Xdanger> how can i do that??
<ahmos> how to fix it more permanantly?
<Agent_bob> ahmos a more permanant fix would be to add your user to the "disk" group
<hola1> llutz: may i show you which steps im followed?
<llutz> hola1: yes plz
<hola1> brctl addbr br0
<jcfp> unagi: medibuntu has a googleearth package
<hola1> ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0
<hola1> brctl addif br0 eth0
<hola1> dhclient br0
<Agent_bob> ahmos you could also change the default for the device (not the reccomended way)
<hola1> VBoxAddIF vbox0 user br0
<hola1> llutz: are they correct
<llutz> hola1: not sure about the last one. i use tun/tap devices in virtualbox. so every VM gets its own net-device
<hola1> llutz: tell me .....i can use tap
<hola1> llutz: tell me what have i do
<llutz> hola1: plz wait a mom, i have to recall what i did...
<llutz> hola1: are you registered here, i would like to query you
<hola1> llutz: im sorry no
<Agent_bob> activate ipv4_forwarding in the kernel   set the default route to the pppoe connection ip   and point all the other boxes to that gateway
<llutz> Agent_bob: does that work with just br0-device in VMs instead of using tun/tap?
<Agent_bob> llutz that works for normal linux boot systems   i don't know about vmware
<Agent_bob> it's worth a try tho
<Agent_bob> if the bridge is seemless it should
<Agent_bob> llutz are we talking a dmz or a hostile net ?
<Dhraakellian> so /mnt vs. /media
<llutz> Agent_bob: 1 PC + 1 virtualbox installation on it should share the pcs pppoe-connection
<Agent_bob> Dhraakellian depends on what you like.    i use mnt
<Dhraakellian> the former for more permanent stuff and the latter for temporary removable media?
<Agent_bob> llutz yeah that should be easy
<llutz> Agent_bob: _but_ they should "see" each other in the net, so NAT wouldn't work
<Agent_bob> Dhraakellian no. mnt for everything that init doesn't mount     my openion.
<Agent_bob> llutz hmmm
<Agent_bob> Dhraakellian however the "ubuntu way" is to use /media/ for everything   so like i said, it depends on your preferances
<Dhraakellian> heheheh
<Dhraakellian> and my preferences include not having to change symlinks to /mnt/sdb5
 * Agent_bob wonders why symlinks ....
<Agent_bob> you can mount on $HOME/something too you know.
<Dhraakellian> it's more than just one thing
<Dhraakellian> video, FLAC storage waiting to be converted to Vorbis, etc
 * Dhraakellian shrugs
<Agent_bob> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Agent_bob> !filesystem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filesystem - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Agent_bob> !filesystems
<ubotu> ext3 is the default fileystem in Ubuntu (and many other Linuxes). Alternative Linux filesystems include reiserfs and xfs. fat32 and ntfs are DOS/Windows filesystems. hfs and hfs+ are filesystems for the Mac. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<Agent_bob> that's not it.
<Dhraakellian> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Agent_bob> there was an infonode that explained the basics of why linux uses /usr  share/ and so forth
<Dhraakellian> ah
<llutz> !lsb
<ubotu> The Linux Standard Base, or LSB, is a joint project by several Linux distributions under the organizational structure of The Free Standards Group to standardize the internal structure of Linux-based operating systems. The LSB is based on the POSIX specification, the Single UNIX Specification, and several other open standards, but extends them in certain areas.
<llutz> !fhs
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Agent_bob> that's it
<Agent_bob> LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview <<< what a name
<Dhraakellian> so, according to that page, I had it backwards
<Agent_bob> there is actually a more linux generic one too...
 * Dhraakellian shrugs again
<Agent_bob> Dhraakellian heh   but like i said when it comes to /mnt /media $HOME/<nountpoint>   it's  totally 100% user discression
<Dhraakellian> yep
<llutz> Agent_bob: like this? http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html
<Agent_bob> llutz yes very much like that.
<Agent_bob> have to do things.  back in a few
<theunixgeek> If I sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, will all default Kubuntu apps also be installed?
<unagi> can someone help me figure out gpsdrive?>
<Stilo> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
#kubuntu 2008-02-10
<unagi> !delorme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about delorme - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<yasahiro> im having a small problem with amarok...
<anon32> yasahiro, I hate it when that happens...
<yasahiro> it can play my flac lossless files just fine... but mp3 files wont play..
<anon32> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<anon32> have you read that? sorry to assume
<yasahiro> well, i have installed the restricted extras... thats how i got dvd's to play
<anon32> hmm
<anon32> more specifically, do you have libxine1-ffmpeg installed?
<Dhraakellian> http://rafb.net/p/8ZkDlQ74.html
<Dhraakellian> Y or N?
<Dhraakellian> or does it not really matter too much?
<yasahiro> libxine1-ffmpeg is already the newest version
<anon32> Dhraakellian, are you upgrading ubuntu versions?
<anon32> it's probably harmless
<Dhraakellian> from a sudo aptitude safe-upgrade on a fresh install
<anon32> if it's a fresh install, go ahead and hit "yes"
<Dhraakellian> since adept updater was giving me grief
<anon32> yasahiro, try starting amarok on the command line and see if it spews any errors
<Dhraakellian> oh, and I'd just like to say for the record that irssi proxy totally rocks.  (still connected via the laptop, but using konversation on the desktop, where copying and pasting the errors is easier)
<yasahiro> all that happened was a dialog came up saying amarok currently cant play mp3 files, and gives me an option to install mp3 support
<Dhraakellian> and I'll stay connected even though I'm about to reboot due to a kernel update in that safe-upgrade
<echosystm> does anyone know of a stable distribution with kde4?
<GerrySly> hey guys, is there a way to continue an interrupted sftp upload?
<GerrySly> I had a power failure whilst uploading a 1.6GB file and I was half way through, is there a way I can continue from where I left off?
<anon32> where's the list of Hardy release goals?
<Dhraakellian> echosystm: both Kubuntu and Suse let you install KDE4 stuff alongside KDE3.  For more help with KDE4 on kubuntu, try #kubuntu-kde4
<echosystm> but is it available in the repo?
<Dhraakellian> not sure
<Dhraakellian> haven't tried it since some time around beta2
<Dhraakellian> not with Kubuntu, at least
<Dhraakellian> ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<echosystm> seems like fedora is the only major distro that has kde4 by default
<ubuntu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dhraakellian> F9, maybe
<Dhraakellian> F8 is still KDE3.5
<Dhraakellian> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<echosystm> f9 is not stable is it?
<Ubiquitous> hi
<Ubiquitous> anyone there?
<Dhraakellian> echosystm: I don't believe so
<Dhraakellian> Ubiquitous: what's the issue?  I can't guarantee that I can help, but I can guarantee that I can't answer a question if you don't ask it
<ubuntu> new updates messed up my grub, can someone help me ?
<ubuntu> It gives 'File Not Found' in booting.
<anon32> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/HardyDesktopEffects <-- the hell? compiz as default? Also, why does the wiki run on HTTPS?
<NightBird> anon32: compiz is default in ubuntu already...
<NightBird> I think...
<LjL> NightBird: correct (ubuntu though not kubuntu)
<nacho_> hola
<Ubiquitous> hi!
<nacho_> habla alguien en español
<anon32> NightBird, that's wonderful... now my ATI setup can be even more broken than it already is.
<NightBird> yeah... the next kubuntu may be using kde4 by default which comes with it's own set of eye candy
<PriceChild> anon32, it only turns on for cards not in its blacklist...
<PriceChild> !cfblacklist
<ubotu> Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
 * NightBird could be running compiz with his ati card with only minor problems..
<anon32> mine's not in the blacklist, but it will definitely still crash my system
<anon32> so yeah...
<anon32> also, according to the specs, it will fall back to using software rendering?
<nacho_> any people speak spanihs
<PriceChild> !es | nacho_
<ubotu> nacho_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<NightBird> anon32: I think compiz tries to fire up the gnome interface if it fails
<NightBird> er... the gnome window manager
<anon32> according to the spec, it will call XRender in the absense of OpenGL
<NightBird> yeah
<anon32> that's software isn't it?
<NightBird> no, XRender requires support from the video card
<anon32> hmm
<NightBird> er... from the driver
<anon32> maybe it doesn't fail that much then. Still would like to see it blacklisted for chips using the "radeon" driver though.
<fivetwentysix> If I install KDE 4.0 can i still use 3.5 ?
<anon32> yes
<NightBird> doesn't the open source radeon driver support aiglx anyways?
<fivetwentysix> Do I have to do anything special or is the option always available by default on the sessions menu?
<anon32> NightBird, yes, but the driver sucks
<NightBird> it'll appear as an option on the sessions menu
<anon32> it randomly locks my system up for example
<NightBird> anon32: that stinks... I'm assuming that fglrx doesn't support your card then too?
<anon32> it does, but fglrx is broken
<anon32> (gah, why does vsync make my screen tear diagonally?)
<anon32> and... why do my displays have to run at the same resolution?
<anon32> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/dpkg-lzma <-- lzma will kill older systems
<NightBird> ah the classic trade off... which do you value more... speed or size...
<anon32> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/RestrictedManagerRewrite <-- what the restricted manager really needs to be able to do is handle custom xorg.conf's. And if not, fail gracefully.
<Hirvinen> A local root exploit in Gentoo. In Ubuntu as well: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=209460
<ForgeAus> Nightbird whats wrong with balance?
<anon32> Hirvinen, shit, you're right
<Hirvinen> Yup. This is bad.
<anon32> together with a remote unprivileged exploit, that would be major pwnage
<unagi> !gps
<anon32> and I'm sure there's at least one of those in firefox
<ubotu> Street mapping and GPS navigation software available for Ubuntu includes !GpsDrive (GTK, raster maps, free), !Roadnav (GTK, free vector maps from Tiger and OSM, free), !GoogleEarth (Qt, proprietary vector maps, proprietary)
<unagi> !googleearth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<Hirvinen> Mentioned exploit works also at least on older 2.6.17-12. Not on 2.6.20-16 though.
<unagi> !geepeeyes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about geepeeyes - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unagi> !info geepeeyes
<ubotu> Package geepeeyes does not exist in gutsy
<anon32> under desktop resolutions, the option 1280x800 doesn't exist, but if I just add it to xorg,conf, will it work?
<Hirvinen> !ops | Sorry, if I infringe on policy, but I think this locals root exploit, https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=209460 , works at least on Hardy 2.6.24-7 and Edgy 2.6.17-12. I think it would be topic-worthy.
<ubotu> Sorry, if I infringe on policy, but I think this locals root exploit, https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=209460 , works at least on Hardy 2.6.24-7 and Edgy 2.6.17-12. I think it would be topic-worthy.: Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<ForgeAus> lol windows doesn't even let me browse to that site
<unagi> anyone know how to use google earth with gps?
<gundam_rx78nt1> man it's quiet in here...
<mixed> what utilities are there in kubuntu to manage hard drive space? I have a 500 gig HD and am only using about 200 gigs
<gundam_rx78nt1> what do you mean by manage?
<mixed> I want to view existing partitions, space used and space free then I suppose there's another utility that will allow me to create extended partitions on the free space
<gundam_rx78nt1> qparted is one and if
<gundam_rx78nt1> you want to see it on the command line, I believe df -h would do...
<mixed> on SuSE there's a utility that gives a graphical view of the hard drive like qparted although you can only view the information, I'm going to see what utilities are available in synaptic
<thistle> I am running kubuntu 7.10 AMD64 on a Dell Vostro 1700 with the Intel 3945 abg wireless card.  KNetworkManager diesn'see the card at all.  KWiFiManager can configure the card for WEP but the wireless interface drops a lot of data and runs really slow.  The Dell D820 I'm on right now is running kubuntu 7.10 i386 with the same card and works great.  I'm not sure where to go with it.  Any ideas?
<heinkel_111> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<heinkel_111> dapper and edgy....what about an update
<heinkel_111> !flash 64 bit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash 64 bit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gundam_rx78nt1> thistle: did you check if you can see wireless extensions with iwconfig and then confirm that it was up with ifconfig <cardname> up?
<gundam_rx78nt1> Sorry if I am asking the obvious
<thistle> I can get the card to come up.  It will associate the the access point but it drops data like mad.  I have been temped to see of the live i386 DVD had the same issue.  Could it be the AMD64 build?  There is a bug with nearly the same issue that has nearly the same description that has been open for quite a while.  It was assigned to the kernel team if I recall.
<thistle> better to check the obvious.  it will bite you every time.
<mani213> whats a good dvd player for linux?
<thistle> It may not be pretty but I normally use VLC.  It plays such a wide variety of content that I use it for almost everything.
<mani213> vlc is not a dvd player isnt that only for avi files etc?
<thistle> It will play DVDs
<Thingus> mani213: VLC plays almost every format there is.
<mani213> what about ogle player?
<Thingus> mani213: If you have the DVD codecs install, Kaffiene will play DVDS.
<heinkel_111> is it possible to roll back to the4 previous verwsion of the flashplayer-plugin? It actually worked...
<unagi_> kan kaffiene play iso?
<mani213> lets say i dont have condecs installed then how would i install them?
<unagi_> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<heinkel_111> i am on kubuntu 7.10 AMD 64 btw
<unagi> how do i recover the password of my nick
<wire> hello
<unregistered> h
<unregistered> y is no 1 talking?
<NightBird> because no one is asking questions?
<unregistered> ok
<gundam_rx78nt1> is there any kde application that can change the desktop resolution with a click of the mouse (I mean gives you a list of resolution options and you click the one you want)?
<gundam_rx78nt1> I have laptop running 1280x800. My projector is 1024x768 and I would like to change the desktop resolution on the  fly.
<heinkel_111> gundam, at least there is xrandr which does just that
<heinkel_111> look for KDE + xrandr or maybe krandrd
<heinkel_111> sorry krandr...just guessing WILDLY here ;)
<gundam_rx78nt1> what does xrandr means?
<gundam_rx78nt1> grx78.NT1
<heinkel_111> it is a program, it works from the command line so not exactly what you were looking for
<gundam_rx78nt1> ok, let me see if it works.
<heinkel_111> type man xrandr and get confused ;)
<heinkel_111> try googling a little maybe, i am no expert at this and it is more than 1 year since i used it
<gundam_rx78nt1> heinkel, grander is what I was looking for.
<gundam_rx78nt1> grandr
<spawn57> what's with the flash play update ? ..
<spawn57> flash plugin update ..in ubuntu gutsy
<Artimus> Is there something I have to add to xorg.conf to make xrandr work in Kubuntu?  "xrandr -s 640x480" does nothing.  Neither does 800x600.
<gundam_rx78nt1> Artimus: try grandr
<heinkel_111> spawn57---if you are using konqueror, DONT UPGRADE FLAsH
<X9nLinux1> Anybody have an idea how much of people in / visiting this chatroom uses Linux on a Mac?
<heinkel_111> some idiot has put in an update which breaks flash
<spawn57> ah crap, it just got updated
<heinkel_111> welcome to the club
<spawn57> great...
<gundam_rx78nt1> does anybody know of a program in kde that will go through your music collection and find duplicates?
<spawn57> what happens with it, konqueror crashes?
<heinkel_111> i feel that the kubuntu users are being left in the cold, it works with firefox so ubuntu will release the upgrade
<heinkel_111> and distribute to kubuntu users as well
<gundam_rx78nt1> hell, that isn't the only thing... do we want to make a list
<heinkel_111> and screw us for using konqueror
<heinkel_111> and kde
<spawn57> is there a distro that's kde centric?
<spawn57> ..should I move to opensuse? ... i hate rpms though
<gundam_rx78nt1> Broken things that worked in Feisty and why did I have to upgrade?
<gundam_rx78nt1> spawn57: you can "tough it out" and learn with us so we can contribute to the community...
<heinkel_111> spawn57: there is only one thing I can say, right now I feel sorry for kubuntu piggibacking on kubuntu
<ForgeAus> lol I just thought of something, does Cygwin work under Wine?
 * heinkel_111 is considering debian
<spawn57> debian is sweet, but it's slow
<spawn57> that's why I used ubuntu
<spawn57> kubuntu
<heinkel_111> after 3 years with kubuntu
<heinkel_111> i am having a hard time as a second-class cistizen in the ubuntu universe at least
<spawn57> ..yeah contributing, I dunno where to start though
<gundam_rx78nt1> heinkel: I just don't like the changes they make from one version to the other without considering if we would like it.
<gundam_rx78nt1> For example: kdm theme manager, worked in Feisty. Not in Gutsy.
<heinkel_111> i don't like the fact that they upgrade for kubuntu users without taking into consideration that the upgrade should actually work for our system
<gundam_rx78nt1> I have had more problems with gutsy on my desktop since I upgraded than I did when I messed up my installation of gentoo on the same box.
<heinkel_111> that is work for kubuntu users that give a flying f%"#%!"# about mozilla and gtk based apps
<heinkel_111> anyway, i have some shrimps that needs to be eaten. cya!
<gundam_rx78nt1> oh well... unless I do a LFS, then I will never get the perfect distro.
<gundam_rx78nt1> enjoy.
<gundam_rx78nt1> !lm-sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<dcc> hi
<dcc> yes
<gundam_rx78nt1> hello dcc.
<unregistered> whos the op of this channel?
<gundam_rx78nt1> I don't know.
<unregistered> can i be op? just to try, i promise to be good
<Dr_willis> lfs perfect? Hmm...  Definitions may vary. :)
<Dr_willis> The ops are hidden.
<unregistered> how to make them come out then?
<Dr_willis> they only op theirselfs as needed.
<alejandro> spanish help
<dcc> yes
<unregistered> icic
<hydrogen> I bet if you continue to stay off topic you will find one pretty quickly
<dcc> asl
<dcc> hi poh
<gundam_rx78nt1> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<dcc> hey
<dcc> i dont know what ur saying
<gundam_rx78nt1> did you get that alejandro?
<dcc> me???????????
<dcc> wat ur name plssss
<Dr_willis> dcc,  try making some sence.
<Dr_willis> This is not a social room.
<dcc> sori..........
<gundam_rx78nt1> ok, does anybody knows of any application in kubuntu that will go through your music collection and find any duplicates?
<dcc> k
<batis610> i've just installed vmware... how can'i switch between my system and the virtual machine, because while virtual machine is running i cant use my system?
<X9nLinux1> Can Edgy or Feisty be installed on an old B&W Tower?
<biovore> old B&W tower?
<X9nLinux1> Can Edgy or Feisty be installed on an old B&W Mac Tower?
<Dr_willis> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<X9nLinux1> yeah
<biovore> Mac?
<X9nLinux1> yes
<biovore> the old macs.. no
<biovore> I there there is linux for them.. but this distro is ment for newer hardware.
<X9nLinux1> its a new world G3 @.... maybe 3-400 mhz
<biovore> oh
<MadTony> ppc was also AMiga don't forget
<Dr_willis> Original amigas was 68000's
<biovore> yup
<MadTony> as were original macs..
<Dr_willis> :) later they had ppc add on stuff. Never had one of those.
<Dr_willis> Ive had very bad luck with PPC linux on my imacDV
<MadTony> and the newer amigas are g3
<MadTony> they've followed each others arc pretty closely
<MadTony> oh and there's a g4 amiga also
<MadTony> yes you can find the info on the net.......
<X9nLinux1> yeah... like I can find a 1931 comic strip at the library of congress (eventually)
<X9nLinux1> what I mean is... it takes a lot to ferret out info sometimes.  Not because there is none... but because there is so much to wade through at times before finding whatever item I really wanted at that moment.
<MadTony> I'll make it easier http://www.funnyphotos.net.au/images/microsoft-word-gansta-edition1.jpg
<MadTony> oops
<MadTony> wrong one, haha
<MadTony> http://www.compuquick-amigadirect.com/cgi-bin/shop/shop.cgi?keywords=_new_amigas&cart_id=
<Negatratoron> Hi-hi
<X9nLinux1> Well, Dapper has given me a bit of grief on older iMac, so maybe putting feisty on the G3 tower might work better than the other configuration.
<Negatratoron> Do any of y'all have time now to help with kubuntu crashing randomly?
<batis610> i'm in kde4... and i've removed the clock on my taskbar.... ow can i restor it please... i found taskbar settings nowhere!!??
<batis610> i'm in kde4... and i've removed the clock on my taskbar.... how can i restore it please... i found the taskbar settings nowhere!!??
<adz21c> batis610: the clock is a plasma widget, go to add widgets and drag directly from the window to the panel
<adz21c> batis610: also kde4 questions belog in #kubuntu-kde4 :-)
<batis610> adz21c: thks
<adz21c> batis610: np
<stdin> !nickspam > danopia
<danopia> ...
<Negatratoron> Well, I'll just start spilling the data that I have on the crashes and hope that some of y'all have some idea what's going on:
<Negatratoron> I have an excerpt from /var/log/kern.log pastebinned:
<Negatratoron> http://pastebin.com/m6e4d80f1
<Negatratoron> The meaty error bit is near the bottom
<Negatratoron> The computer seems to crash when it's loading big things into the memory...
<Negatratoron> which makes sense, because an excerpt from the excerpt from kern.log says:
<Negatratoron> BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address 81e040f8
<Negatratoron> I really don't know what that means, but it looks like an issue with RAM allocation to my untrained eye :)
<Negatratoron> I know that it's not a hardware problem, because Windows XP has no problems
<Negatratoron> The computer crashes regardless of what I have selected as a graphics card driver
<Negatratoron> And now I'll wait and see if someone has anything to say...
<Negatratoron> lol
<sub[t]rnl> Negatratoron➜ what kernel are you using
<Negatratoron> Uname -a:
<Negatratoron> Linux Kubuntu 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Fri Feb 1 04:59:50 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Negatratoron> Thank you
<sub[t]rnl> hrm, might want to file a bug.  Be sure to include your uname, dmesg, and a lspci --vvnn
<sub[t]rnl> !bug | Negatratoron
<ubotu> Negatratoron: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Negatratoron> Okay, thank you
<sub[t]rnl> dig around in launchpad and see if anything similar comes up before you post.  thanks
<Negatratoron> k
<Nutubuntu> I can't seem to change screen resolution ... how do I fix that?
<sub[t]rnl> !resolution > Nutubuntu
<ses59> I am looking for some help on using kvm to install xp on my computer from iso on the hard drive
<ses59> i have read some help sheets but still unclear on how to start setting up the kvm
<ses59> i used package manager and installed kvm on gutsy
<subopt> I've got serious browser instability with GutsyGibbon (x86-32). The problem seems to have something to do w/Java. My browsers freeze frequently, usually when i click on a link that calls a Java popup. I've reinstalled Java and my browsers a few times now, but nothing seems to be helping. Any pointers?
<Dr_willis> reinstalling rarely  helps under linux. :)
<Dr_willis> Check what java version you are using perhaps?
<ubuntu> ii
<TastyTomato> hi, i can't get adept to run anymore
<biovore> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<TastyTomato>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<TastyTomato>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<TastyTomato> got it
<TastyTomato> thx
<ubuntu> help me please
<ubuntu> i have an ATI radeon sapphire x1650 card and it freezes kubuntu when it boots
<acee1234> ive been trough unbunt/kubuntu chanells trying to fix display flickering and was told to disable compositing in my xorg  which fixed that issue but upon doing this i killed compiz any ideas i have an ati x1400
<biovore> ati == problems
<ubuntu> so can i get a driver or something
<acee1234> biovore:  if there was a way to change it in my laptop i would
<biovore> well there is ATI's driver.. but it sucks..
<biovore> some ATI cards are better then others though..
<ubuntu> so what do i do
<biovore> don't do opengl stuff..
<ubuntu> you haventy given me an answer
<ubuntu> XD
<acee1234> biovore: lesson dont buy compute with ati in it upon next upgrde
<biovore> rgr
<biovore> I get all nvidia
<biovore> intel onboard graphics work fairly well on linux as well
<ubuntu> i built my computer
<ubuntu> and i like ATI very much
<ubuntu> i have onboard graphics but i also am a hardcore gamer in windows
<ubuntu> so thats why i need it
<xRaich[o]2x> ATI released harddrive specifications last year. by the end of the year there should be a complete free driver for a lot of ATI cards.
<biovore> well don't complain here.. we don;t make the ATI drivers
<xRaich[o]2x> s/harddrive/hardware
<biovore> that document was mostly BS
<ubuntu> im not complaining
<ubuntu> im asking for help
<biovore> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<biovore> thats about the best you can do.. :-(
<acee1234> so x1400 = no comp
<acee1234> compiz
<biovore> basicly
<acee1234> joy
<ubuntu> thank you very much ubotu
<biovore> compiz requires nvidia or intell graphics
<ubuntu> ws that so hard biovore?
<acee1234> its a bot...
<Nutubuntu> I am going to have to tar |untar my old ~ directory from an old drive taken from my old box, to my new Gutsy box. I'm concerned about overwriting dot-files or directories that handle kde or gnome stuff (ran both from time to time) ... and I don't know enough to know whether that's a risk. Anyone?
<ubuntu> what is a bot
<xRaich[o]2x> ubotu is
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<biovore> its a program that responds to commands
<ubuntu> oh shit
<ubuntu> my bad...
<ubuntu> lol this is my first time using linux
<Dr_willis> !domo ari gatto :)
<Nutubuntu> ubuntu - the bot doesn't care :) (I had made friends with a bot in another chan, once, or thought I had -- after all, "he" always said hi to me when I /joined ...)
<ubuntu> lol i feel like an idiot
<ubuntu> ok but umm
<Dr_willis> for starters ya may want to pick a better nickname  /Nick NewLinuxDood
<ubuntu> on that website trhe bot gave me... do i just input the command for ATI
<Dr_willis> To install the ati drivers, you have to install the proper ati packages.  The restricted-manager tool should of automated that however.
<Nutubuntu> Dr_willis: he can probably have mine, I'm going to change it to I-am-SO-stupid-sometimes
<ubuntu> ok
<Dr_willis> Of course with ati - a lot of  getting ATI to work right.. can be a gamble.
<idontknowanythin> hey
<idontknowanythin> lol
<idontknowanythin> but like i cant even start kubuntu with the card in
<idontknowanythin> so will that driver enable it?
<NIghtFire> aside from bein a citified greenhorn a "dude" is also a sore on a cows behind.
<Nutubuntu> Hey ... you're just the guy who talks to bots ... I'm the guy who can't read the instructions and formats /home ... :/
<idontknowanythin> HAHAHAHA
<idontknowanythin> hey i feel like an idiot
<idontknowanythin> im on the live CD lol
<idontknowanythin> be back in a bit
<NIghtFire> we all have to start somewhere
<PickledOnion> how can i get amarok to play ram or rm files?
<Tinason> is it possible to automatically mount a usb drive at a certain location whenever its inserted?
<biovore> Tinason: If you know the volume ID.. it get mouted to /media/<volume_id>
<biovore> else you could write a udev rule for it..
<Tinason> i guess i could just create a symlink in my home folder to /mount/usb_stick ?
<Tinason> i mean, media/usb_stick
<biovore> well you can have a link on your desktop.. link to device or something like that..
<sub[t]rnl> Tinason➜ are you see an icon on the desktop when its plugged in or mounted?
<Tinason> yes, but i wanted to access the usb stick as a subdirectory in ~
<solidnail> linux vs mac who wins?
<sub[t]rnl> Tinason➜ ah, gotcha
<sub[t]rnl> Tinason➜ could always change the mount point to your home dir
<Tinason> the option i found wont let me mount it anywhere except in /media
<Tinason> ...im sure theres another way to do it though
<Daisuke_Ido> solidnail: please don't try to start a flame war in here, there's absolutely no point
<solidnail> Daisuke_Ido mm how do you mean?
<Daisuke_Ido> i mean exactly what i said, and leave it at that
<the-erm> What is the best file system to backup to?  I'm backup up to an ext3 fs right now, but it takes a long time to remove old backups.  Would ext2 work better for that?
<sub[t]rnl> Daisuke_Ido➜ I'd have figured you would be used to ignoring those types of questions by now. :>
<Daisuke_Ido> what can i say, i'm easily baited :D
<Tinason> the-erm, am i the only aussie in here?
<Tinason> sorry, i didnt mean to address that to you, mate
<the-erm> Tinason: I don't know.
<Tinason> well, anyway (slightly off topic,) let it be known that if john howard ever gets knighted by the queen i will throw up
<c1|freaky> can someone make an upside down question mark for me? (for copy&paste?)
<hemanathan> can anyone tell me how to enable the firewall
<maduser> get guarddog
<hemanathan> can anyone tell me how to enable the firewall
<xRaich[o]2x> hemanathan: Install guarddog
<hemanathan> xraich[o]2x : how to install guard dog
<xRaich[o]2x> sudo apt-get install guarddog. Or use Adept if you prefer GUI.
<howard__> hi
<dorkface> Hi all, I have a .tff file with a font that I really want to use.  I tried searching google, but is it possible to convert .tff to .pcf, so konsole can understand it?
<epimeth> dorkface: dunno... sorry
<dorkface> epimeth: no problem :)
<hemanathan> when i install guarddog i get an error message unable t start guarddog firewall
<hemanathan> anyone help me ya
<hemanathan> when i install guarddog i get an error message unable t start guarddog firewall
<biovore> guarddog is just a graphical program that does stuff with iptables.. guarddog probably dosn't have permission to access iptables..
<biovore> (guarddog probably needs to run a root)
<gundam_rx78nt1> where do I go to edit default color scheme in kde?
<gundam_rx78nt1> I am talking about the .kcsrc files
<hyper__ch> where are the quicklauncher bar entries stored?
<emilsedgh> gundam_rx78nt1: manually?
<gundam_rx78nt1> emilsedgh: yes, manually.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I got a color scheme that I need to compare with a default one.
<emilsedgh> gundam_rx78nt1: personal color schemes are in ~/.kde/share/apps/kdisplay
<emilsedgh> and system ones are in /usr/share/apps/kdisplay
<gundam_rx78nt1> emilsedgh: thanks.  I installed a color scheme and it broke the icons for open office.  Instead of buttons I get text for the places of the buttons.
<gundam_rx78nt1> has something to do with color schemes if I read correctly on the web.
<theTheme> Hey everyone, I'm trying to relink a torrent with ktorrent, but I can't find where it saves the .torrent file by default, does anyone know where it is?
<hyper__ch> theTheme: you could search your system - but very likely it's somewhere in ~/.kde/...
<ForgeAus> hmm time to write out a fesity.iso!
<hyper__ch> huhu Jucato
<Daisuke_Ido> ~/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent/*
<theTheme> I found them, but none of them are labeled...frustrating, they are in a folder called "tor15" for example and inside that folder there are number of files, but none that can differentiate them
<Daisuke_Ido> yep
<Daisuke_Ido> it's a pain
<hyper__ch> that's one reason I don't use ktorrent any longer
<Daisuke_Ido> hyper__ch: i'm always open for torrent client suggestions, what do you use?
<hyper__ch> Daisuke_Ido: rtorrent.... ncurses based
<hyper__ch> Daisuke_Ido: The TPB crew also uses it ;)
<hyper__ch> Daisuke_Ido: only drawback - it does not have an ipfilter like ktorrent... you have to use iptables for that
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm a little more inclined toward a more graphical client, just because i'm spoiled like that
<hyper__ch> Daisuke_Ido: rtorrent is graphical ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> i said *more* graphical :)
<Daisuke_Ido> now, if i were setting up a box *just* for torrenting, i would go with something like that
<hyper__ch> Daisuke_Ido: it's got even an ncurses interface by default and a few wuis
<hyper__ch> best thing is, it's completely controlable from any ssh connection ;)
<hyper__ch> (if you don't use a wui)
<Daisuke_Ido> and that's why i would use it for a seed box
<hyper__ch> Daisuke_Ido: ;)
<hyper__ch> and it doesn't hog the memory as badly as ktorrent
<maduser> ktorrent kicks ass
<hyper__ch> not rtorrent's ;)
<hyper__ch> Daisuke_Ido: you're strictly looking for a kde app?
<Daisuke_Ido> actually, i don't even use kde anymore :D
<Daisuke_Ido> but deluge doesn't like me, and azureus just isn't going to ever touch my pc
<hyper__ch> Daisuke_Ido: deluge has become fairly popular and transmission will be hardy's default torrent client on ubuntu
<hyper__ch> Daisuke_Ido: It's been a long time since I looked at deluge and never had a glance at transmission at all
<hyper__ch> Daisuke_Ido: and there's of course the option of running utorrent through wine ;)
<paris> kk';
 * hyper__ch needs to adjust his uuforums title to hardy :)
<cicero> hello room
<hyper__ch> although I am not "room" I say hello back to cicero ^^
<cicero> hello hyper.
<cicero> this is my third day using kubuntu.
<hyper__ch> cicero: when addressing someone, make use of TAB completion ;) meaning type the firstr 2-3 chars of that person's name and then press the tabulator key for auto-completion ;)
<cicero> hyper__ch: ok
<cicero> hyper__ch:  keen
<hyper__ch> cicero: that prevents typing errors and makes you type less ;)
<hyper__ch> cicero: three days using linux or three days using kubuntu?
<cicero> hyper__ch:  tthnx. 3 days using linux/kubuntu. i had SuSE 8 a while back that i tinkered with but was running win2k.
<hyper__ch> cicero: and not given up yet? ^^
<sayucyof> hello
<cicero> hyper__ch: i dont really like xp and my system cant handle vista, so i looked at some flavors of linux to acutally run my computer on, and liked ubuntu, and like kde a bit better than gnome.
<hyper__ch> hello sayucyof
<hyper__ch> cicero: try Xfce ^^
<cicero> hyper__ch:  xfce?
<hyper__ch> cicero: just a lot of people testing out linux want an OS that behaves like windows, looks like windows, runs all the windows apps - with more security --> linux is the wrong choice then
<sayucyof> :)
<hyper__ch> cicero: another desktop environment...it's minimalistic compared to kde/gnome
<hyper__ch> cicero: "xubuntu"
<cicero> hyper__ch:  i cant stand the windows philosphy of assuming that i want it a certain way and then forcing me to have to turn everything off. i would rather have a system i can figure out, and then turn on the features that i like best.
<hyper__ch> cicero: ;)
<cicero> hyper__ch:  i know enough to be dangerous, but not enough to know what i like yet. :)  but i like the kubuntu desktop a bit better than the ubuntu.
<hyper__ch> cicero: each DE can be installed at the same time... another beauty of linux... in windows you're just set with one....
<hyper__ch> cicero: you got any issue?
<cicero> hyper__ch:  ic. sometimes when i try to start the adept manager it says that there is a conflict with one already running even though i just started the comp.
<hyper__ch> cicero: didn't you shut it down properly the last time?
<cicero> hyper__ch:  i use the logout and shut down buttons.
<hyper__ch> cicero: and you are running which version of kubuntu?
<cicero> hyper__ch:  7.10
<hyper__ch> cicero: with kde4 or kde 3.5?
<cicero> hyper__ch:  3.5..... ah... when i first installed kubuntu the system locked up and i had to shut it down hard.
<hyper__ch> cicero: when it says so the next time, open a terminal and run:   ps aux | grep adept
<hyper__ch> ththat should tell all the instances of it running
<cicero> hyper__ch:  k
<hyper__ch> cicero: also run:  lsof | grep adept
<cicero> hyper__ch:  l as in lima?
<hyper__ch> today uuforums will hit the 500k member mark :)
<hyper__ch> cicero: ???
<hyper__ch> Members: 499,611
<cicero> hyper__ch:  lsof l as in lima.
<hyper__ch> cicero: you mean a capital i or a small L? --> it's a small L
<cicero> hyper__ch:  yeah. thanx. small L
<hyper__ch> (list open files)
<hyper__ch> lsof | grep adept --> list open files and filter the output so that each outputted line contains the string "adept"
<iDivine> Umm, Yes, I recently had KDE4 and KDE, I was wondering, How do I take it off my system?.. I'm on Ubuntu now.
<hyper__ch> iDivine: uninstall the according kde packages
<cicero> hyper__ch:  um... i dont understand any of it. lol. exept the permission denied. lol
<hyper__ch> cicero: ??? paste the command and output
<iDivine> hyper__ch, How would I do that? I'm pretty new to Linux
<hyper__ch> !pastebin | cicero
<ubotu> cicero: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<hyper__ch> iDivine: depending on how you insstalled kde
<iDivine> Through Synaptic
<hyper__ch> iDivine: simplest think is to open synaptic, search for "KDE" and mark the packages for removal
<bidossessi> hi folks
<hyper__ch> iDivine: however ayisu has compiled a list of kde packages in gutsy....
<bidossessi> i'm looking for an app that could take pictures or videos from my webcam. i know of cheese for GNOME, but i need something for KDE. any ideas?
<hyper__ch> iDivine: http://www.psychocats.net --> install pure gnome
<iDivine> hyper__ch, Pure Gnome?
<hyper__ch> iDivine: yes... it will list all the kde packages there
<tommi_> The #kubuntu-kde4 channel is dead... Anyone here with experience of KDE 4? I'm experiencing a problem with the sound...
<hyper__ch> kde4 ist still beta IMHO
<hyper__ch> bidossessi: kopete has webcam capabilites... maybe there's also an option for recording there
<hyper__ch> bidossessi: search adept
<bidossessi> hyper__ch, it's strange to open a chat application to take pics and videos off a webcam. is adept an application?
<hyper__ch> bidossessi: as long as you get done what you need who cares what an application was designed for?
<hyper__ch> bidossessi: adept is the kde equivalent of synaptic
<bidossessi> hyper__ch, common sense cares. something like cheese for gnome is designed especially with that idea in mind. i use gnome myself so iwouldn't know. thx anyway
<hyper__ch> bidossessi: why wouldn't you know because of using gnome?
<bidossessi> never heard of adpet, that's what i meant
<bidossessi> rather new ubuntu user as well. my standard OS is opensuse
<cicero> hyper__ch:  cicero    5583  0.5  3.2  33628 15656 ?        S    00:34   0:10 adept_notifier cicero    5864  0.6  2.9  27132 14368 ?        S    01:05   0:00 kdesu -u root -     c adept_manager root      5867  3.1  6.5  48764 31764 ?        S    01:05   0:02 adept_managercicero    5887  0.0  0.0   1756   480 ?        S    01:06   0:00 /bin/sh -c kons     ole --noclose -e /bin/sh -c "ps  aux | grep adept" cicero    5888 51.0  3.5  33552
<cicero> 17296 ?        R    01:06   0:00 konsole --noclo     se -e /bin/sh -c ps  aux | grep adeptcicero    5889  0.0  0.0   1756   480 pts/2    Rs+  01:06   0:00 /bin/sh -c ps       aux | grep adept
<cicero> hyper__ch:  sorry for the long post
<hyper__ch> !pastebin | cicero
<ubotu> cicero: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<cicero> hyper__ch:  that was terh ps aux command
<cicero> hyper__ch:  okay. page loaded. sorry about that.
<cicero> hyper__ch: did i do that right?
<neville> where abouts are the graphic files for icons stored?
<neville> As in, what path leads to the folder that houses them?
<hyper__ch> cicero: I still have no url of the output
<cicero> hyper__ch: url of the output?
<cicero> hyper__ch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55456/
<cicero> hyper__ch: i am slow sometimes. thanx for being patient.
<hyper__ch> cicero: you do have adept running
<hyper__ch> so now wonder you get this output
<cicero> hyper__ch:  it doesnt show on the desktop but when i try to start it, it says that it is running
<hyper__ch> cicero: sudo killall adept
<sub[t]rnl> cicero➜ sudo killall adept_manager
<sub[t]rnl> !aptfix | cicero
<ubotu> cicero: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<sub[t]rnl> neville➜ normally in /usr/share
<sub[t]rnl> neville➜ if your looking for something specific, try finding it with 	locate whatever	 or use find. example, 	find / -name '*.png' 2>&-
<neville> Ah, thanks alot for that
<ctx144k> hello all, i wanna change my shell-colors in name@domain:  -  for that i typed in console the follow code: PS1='\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\]> '
<ctx144k> its runing well
<ctx144k> but, if i paste that in ~/.bashrc it doesnt work in new shells
<ctx144k> but other commands like  alias la=`ls -la` work well...
<ctx144k> so my question why PS1=foobar doesnt work
<sub[t]rnl> ctx144k➜ start a new shell, and do 	export PS1	 to see if its what you want
<cicero> hyper__ch:  sorry. my mouse keeps going crazy like its possessed.
<sub[t]rnl> export $PS1
<ctx144k> ok ill try
<ctx144k> it doesent work too
<simion314> i can't conect to ubuntu when i ping www.ubuntu .com the ip appears  there (91.189.94.158) and after 1-2 minutes i get 2 responses from arctowski.canonical.com (91.189.94.158)
<ctx144k> as root it works well
<sub[t]rnl> ctx144k➜ whos .bashrc are you editing, roots or users?
<ctx144k> first root - there i havent any problems... now iam edit the .bashrc from the user - an there it doesnt work
<ctx144k> other commands work in users .basrc...  so i think perhaps something other PS1 willbe load after bashrc - but i havent any idea
<sub[t]rnl> ctx144k➜ are you using kubuntu?
<ctx144k> yes
<ctx144k> 7.10
<ctx144k> ne new install
<sub[t]rnl> ctx144k➜ show me export $PS1
<ctx144k> a new install
<ctx144k> but from alternate-cd
<dhq> is there anyway to remove a builtin hdd password
<ctx144k> ${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$}
<sub[t]rnl> ctx144k➜ open the users .bashrc, and comment out that section
<ctx144k> i already did... all lines with PS1
<ctx144k> moment ill paste my .bashrc
<sub[t]rnl> you shouldn't comment all lines that have it, you'll want your defined PS1 un-commented
<ctx144k> http://rafb.net/p/b3a2Mt31.html
<ctx144k> see my .bashrc
<ctx144k> i know :)
<sub[t]rnl> ctx144k➜ uncomment line 36
<sub[t]rnl> sorry, line 94
<sub[t]rnl> and then comment out line 96
<sub[t]rnl> no need to export a bash variable, you export variables that are created by you.
<cicero> hyper__ch:  reHello. thanx. adept is working now.
<ctx144k> ???
<ctx144k> it doesnt work as export and as nonexport
<simion314> i can't conect to ubuntu when i ping www.ubuntu .com the ip appears  there (91.189.94.158) and after 1-2 minutes i get 2 responses from arctowski.canonical.com (91.189.94.158), after 10 minutes other 2 responses, i have no ideea, (except to try to reinstall)
<sub[t]rnl> ctx144k➜ at the bottom of your file.. where you see # PS1='\[\033[01;31m\]\u@\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\]> '  <--- remove the #
<ctx144k> that is the root-part
<ctx144k> i need the users-part 2 lines under it
<sub[t]rnl> then remove the export
<ctx144k> i did
<ctx144k> it doesent workl as user !
<ctx144k> as root it works perfekt
<sub[t]rnl> show me 	echo PS1
<sub[t]rnl> $PS1
<ctx144k> ${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$}
<sub[t]rnl> did you invoke a new shell?
<ctx144k> i startet a new "konsole"
<sub[t]rnl> show me your .bashrc now
<ctx144k> or a new login on command-line
<sub[t]rnl> no, a new non interactive shell (without login) will invoke ~/.bashrc
<sub[t]rnl> login will call /etc/profile
<ctx144k> http://rafb.net/p/TrpqEP38.html
<ctx144k> source ~/.bashrc
<ctx144k> but it doesent work, the other commands like "la" are working
<sub[t]rnl> ctx144k➜ change it to this
<aleksanteri> export PS1=...
<aleksanteri> not PS1=...
<sub[t]rnl> no
<ctx144k> i did - it doent work !
<sub[t]rnl> wait 1
<sub[t]rnl> ctx144k➜ PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\]> '
<sub[t]rnl> save, then invoke a new shell
<cicero> hyper__ch:  thanx again, hyper, and everyone else who helped. have a good day everybody. bbl.
<ctx144k> it doesnt work
<ctx144k> echo $PS1  <-  showsa the same as before
<sub[t]rnl> show me the output from ls -l .bashrc
<ctx144k> ok i founded the problem...
<ctx144k> but i dont bot why
<sub[t]rnl> i would guess spelling
<sub[t]rnl> :>
<ctx144k> the loading of .bashrc stops after line 88-91:  http://rafb.net/p/TrpqEP38.html
<sub[t]rnl> ah
<sub[t]rnl> i see it
<ctx144k> when i uncomment that lines PS1 willbe set
<ctx144k> but... why?!?
<sub[t]rnl> change it to this at the bottom
<sub[t]rnl> if [ -f /etc/bash_completion ]; then
<sub[t]rnl> . /etc/bash_completion
<ctx144k> ah... i understand-- line-endings ^^
<sub[t]rnl> well, if you said its not getting loaded below those lines, fix them, or move the PS1 variables before it
<ctx144k> i pasted that from an under windows created txt-file in ~/.bashrc
<sub[t]rnl> is English your native language?
<ctx144k> de_DE
<ctx144k> utf is disabled
<ctx144k> hmmm bash_completion willbe not loaded correct
<sub[t]rnl> well, for some reason in your .bashrc, your running the if -f bash_completion twice
<ctx144k> i writed in bash_completion in last line follow:  echo "1233"
<ctx144k> as root it works well, i get 1233 on screen after starting a new shell
<ctx144k> as user after calling source /etc/bash_completion not
<sub[t]rnl> remove the calling source, it already does that a few lines before
<ctx144k> ah ok
<ctx144k> i see
<momal> Has anyone had any sound problems with alsa since updates of few days back? seem to be getting "snd_pcm_open() failed:-19:No such device" using 7.10 only just recently like since today.
<ctx144k> sub[t]rnl, thanks !!
<sub[t]rnl> ctx144k➜ anytime
<ctx144k> ubuntu/kubuntu are desktop-distros... wouldbe great when the developer would set such console-settings as defaut
<ctx144k> the same with ~.vimrc
<gundam_rx78nt1> momal: I had so many problems with it until I came up and re-installed Fiesty.
<ctx144k> set ruler / set bs=2 / set paste / syntax enable
<momal> gundam_rx78nt1: heh... I refuse to do that Its only a fresh install this month. Something within the last 2 days of updates has messed alsa/xine up really bad >_<
<gundam_rx78nt1> yep. I lost the alsa option for the xine engine for kaffeine and amarok.
<sub[t]rnl> try re-installing the xine package
<momal> yeah I have tried reinstalling everything to do with xine/alsa
<momal> and still same problem
<sub[t]rnl> have you posted a bug?
<momal> no... its a case of i need it fixed nowl ol
<sub[t]rnl> :>
<ghery63> prova
<jpatrick> !it | ghery63
<ubotu> ghery63: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dZen|n|> Hello, I have a problem, I have compiz installed on kubuntu gytsy. My window decoration crashes all the time 2-3 timer pr day. My solution is to retstart kdm.
<neville> Is it the default window manager?
<dZen|n|> neville: what do you mean with that ?
<neville> Well, when you start your computer, does it start Compiz by default?
<dZen|n|> yeah
<neville> Would changing it back to the default, 2D window manager suit you fine?
<neville> Compiz is still pretty buggy, and is only really useful for making friends jealous :P
<dZen|n|> ok How do I disable it, so I can start it manually ?
<simion314> hi, i still can't connect to ubuntu.com, restart my internet connection, boot in windows,  the ip appears when i ping but the answer is not comming, i can't read forums  to try to find such problems, i can see other web pages, this is strange
<neville> Press Alt+F2, and a little command box should pop up
<neville> Type into that kwin replace &
<neville> Then logout and back in, and it should be back to normal
<dZen|n|> oki thx.
<dZen|n|> by the way I don't have any friends, im impressing my self
<dZen|n|> :D
<neville> Hahaha, same here :P
<teo_> where can i find the archives i have downloaded with apt-get ??
<dZen|n|> well I am just impressed that kubuntu with compiz don't use so much ram as crappy vista
<dZen|n|> I am used to use suse, so I am pretty new to ubuntu/kubuntu
<emilsedgh> teo_: /var/cache/apt/archives
<neville> I've given Suse a go before, and maybe I'm just biased, but Kubuntu is actually alot easier to use in my opinion
<emilsedgh> comparing vista to kubuntu isnt good...its like comparing a doll house with a huge building ;)
<neville> Look, Vista isn't that bad
<simion314> hi, i still can't connect to ubuntu.com, restart my internet connection, boot in windows,  the ip appears when i ping but the answer is not comming, i can't read forums  to try to find such problems, i can see other web pages, this is strange and stupid, why ubuntu? i can't use apt because it can't get to ubuntu
<neville> I mean
<dZen|n|> well kubuntu us great, the best linux dist. My friedns at work use gentoo, thet need to compile everything self. A system shouldnt bee so hard to use. We live in a fancy world :d
<emilsedgh> s/to/with :P
<neville> It's great for "borrowing" the D3D 10 .dll files for Wine for patch 'n play gaming :P
<dZen|n|> simion314: ubuntu.com wokrd fine with me, do you have adsl ?
<simion314> <dZen|n|>: yes
<neville> Yeah, Kubuntu is the best :D
<theunixgeek> How can I get desktop icons to display in Kubuntu, like Computer, Documents, etc?
<dZen|n|> theunixgeek: right click add to desktop :D
<Lynoure> theunixgeek: you just add them on your desktop, and they should show just fine. What happens in your case?
<emilsedgh> neville: i was just kidding, i never tried vista :P
<neville> Oh, really?
<neville> Well, it left a bad taste in my mouth
<dZen|n|> simion314: thoes your adsl link blinks ?
<neville> Aero is blegh
<dZen|n|> I have to use vista at my work, my boss would not let me use linux :(
<theunixgeek> Lynoure: Like, links?
<neville> He's brave, allowing the use of Vista in productive environment this early :P
<simion314> dZen|n|: yes, i can connect to google or wikipedia and when i try to ping it finds this ip addres [91.189.94.158]
<dZen|n|> I have used it since day one...
<neville> :/
<dZen|n|> simion314: what do you get when you try to ping google.com ?
<simion314> [91.189.94.158]: it is working, it gets imediat response
 * aleksanteri has vista installed, unfortunately. he thinks it's the crappiest OS ever to be
<simion314> [91.189.94.158] i am thinking to try a proxy
<dZen|n|> simion314: thoes it acctually ping ?
<simion314> yes
<dZen|n|> simion314: you should get something like this:
<dZen|n|> PING google.dk (72.14.221.104) 56(84) bytes of data.
<dZen|n|> 64 bytes from fg-in-f104.google.com (72.14.221.104): icmp_seq=1 ttl=243 time=29.7 ms
<dZen|n|> 64 bytes from fg-in-f104.google.com (72.14.221.104): icmp_seq=2 ttl=243 time=31.5 ms
<dZen|n|> 64 bytes from fg-in-f104.google.com (72.14.221.104): icmp_seq=3 ttl=243 time=29.7 ms
<stefano_> Is There Someone who speack in Italian?
<jpatrick> !it | stefano_
<ubotu> stefano_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<simion314> yes i get a good response from ping
<dZen|n|> simion314: thats weard try to flush your dns :D
<simion314> how?
<simion314> <dZen|n|> now it works, i have no ideea wjat happened thx
<stefano_> How can i change the tar.gz file in .deb?
<simion314> <dZen|n|> it would fell like the ubuntu denied my connection
<dZen|n|>  /etc/init.d/nscd restart
<Kheops> heya
<Kheops> :)
<dZen|n|> simion314: I tould you that it was weard :d
<dZen|n|> Kheops: hello!
<neville> stefano_ Don't you just extract the files inside the tar.gz file, then run whatever executable was inside it from the console?
<Kheops> hellow
<Kheops> :)
<Kheops> what is with this little server
<Kheops> :)
<dZen|n|> nothing
<Kheops> hmmm  California US
<Kheops> nice
<Kheops> ;)
<Kheops> hmmmm i can login here ?
<Kheops> :)
<dZen|n|> are you on crack ?
<jpatrick> Kheops: you already are
<Kheops> jpatrick: i mean login
<Kheops> not only join
<Kheops> :)
<Kheops> i mean a server robot
<Kheops> X Q
<Kheops> etc
<jpatrick> Kheops: /msg NickServ help register
<jpatrick> !enter | Kheops
<ubotu> Kheops: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kheops> ChanServ
<Kheops> :)
<Kheops> nice
<stefano_> yes....but it's very complicated! Is There a WebSite which could teach me how can i do it?
<Kheops> aha
<Kheops> :)
<Kheops> nice channel
<Kheops> 330 nicks
<Kheops> ;)
<chanika> so I'm in the middle of a dist-upgrade from dapper to gutsy
<jpatrick> chanika: wow, good luck
<chanika> it couldn't resolve the conflicts at first, but I gave it a boost and then it removed konq and mail and some other stuff
<Kheops> hmmm Kubuntu RUlez !
<Kheops> :)
<hola> saome one uses virtualbox
<chanika> any bets on how badly things will break when it's done?;)
<chanika> also... anyone know even the first thing about connecting to an l2p vpn?
<Kheops> hmm somebody knows a good fire wall on Kubuntu ?
<Lynoure> chanika: how you are upgrading? release by release?
<jpatrick> !firewall | Kheops
<ubotu> Kheops: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Kheops> 10x
<Kheops> ;)
<chanika> lynoure: just dist-upgrade, all at once
<Kheops> i read right now
<Lynoure> chanika: uh...
<Kheops> very good documentation
<Lynoure> chanika: and you cannot wait till hardy (8.04) where that would be actually supported?
<Kheops> good job boys i use Kubuntu from the Begining
<Lynoure> chanika: Then my guess is quite many things will break, or at least you'll have to tweak a lot of config files. I'd go for an install and not upgrade if I really wanted to go from dapper to gutsy (and had separate home... or just good backups)
<Kheops> patrik
<Kheops> is still free distrubution ?
<jpatrick> Kheops: yes
<Kheops> good because when he appeared i comand 20 cds :)
<Kheops> just for test and it is powerfull
<Kheops> where i can find a tutorial about iptables ?
<Kheops> with all explication
<jpatrick> Kheops: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Kheops> nop
<Kheops> i read
<Kheops> is how to set up
<Kheops> not what and why should i do
<Kheops> i to read a tutorial who explain all
<Kheops> what means ... etc
<support> malam semua
<jpatrick> !en | support
<ubotu> support: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<sui> hi
<Wallgod> hi all i just downloaded firefox and out its content in opt/firefox... but i m unable to start firefox
<Wallgod> how do i start firefox?
<Kheops> :)))))
<Kheops> rebot
<Kheops> and then look at K Menu -> Internet
<Wallgod> Kheops: do i reboot to start firefox?
<Kheops> and i hope is there
<Kheops> yep
<Kheops> reboot and he will apear
<Wallgod> Kheops: ok i ll try that... thanks
<Kheops> np
<Wallgod> can anybody please tell me how i can start firefox... i used the tar command to put it in /opt/firefox/
<Wallgod> there has to be somebody here who knows how to this...
<velh0> Wallgod: use an easy GUI installer interface
<velh0> like synaptic or adept
<velh0> and install firefox
<velh0> then reboot
<velh0> and look at K Menu>Internet
<Kheops> heya
<Repsa_Jih> hey
<Kheops> does anyone knows a whois command ?
<Kheops> for ips
<Kheops> bash command
<bug_> hi all
<Kheops> hi
<bug_> need a bit help if i can
<nathan__> hi
<bug_> i'm trying to get ccsm to work with gutsy
<Kheops> hmmm does anybody knows a whois bash command for Kubuntu ?
<bug_> any help?
<bug_> anyone?
<Repsa_Jih> I'm sorry
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<ForgeAus> um how do I mount a file?
<ForgeAus> it complains its not in fstab or mtab
<ForgeAus> mount: can't find /mnt/base in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ForgeAus> base is a file and /mnt/base is where I was trying to put it
<kreib> SPDIF sound, can it be connected to the CD input on an amplifier?
<ahmos> Hi when i try to capture a video by kiro i get this(warning: raw1394 kernel module not loaded or failureto read/write /dev/raw1394!)
<ahmos> so any ideas?
<ahmos> hello!!
<ForgeAus> how come when I try to load konqueror as root it complains No protocol specified?
<Kheops> :)))))))))))))))
<ForgeAus> root@ubuntu:/mnt/sda1/SFU/usr/share/locale# konqueror
<ForgeAus> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<ForgeAus> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Kheops> how did u try to runn konqueror as root ?
<ForgeAus> well you can sudo
<ForgeAus> but I was already in sudo -i
<llutz> ForgeAus: you have to export Xauthority before or, of course, use "kdesu konqueror"
<Kheops> hmm
<ForgeAus> ahh IC
<Kheops> try with K Menu
<ForgeAus> same error
<ForgeAus> how with kmenu?
<ahmos> I think alt+f2 then type kdesu konqueror
<ForgeAus> konqeror wasn't even in the kmenu :( in feist from LIveCD
<Kheops> K Menu -> Run Command ForgeAus
<Kheops> and type what llutz write
<Kheops> kdesu konqueror
<Kheops> and it will work
<ForgeAus> yes thanx :)
<Kheops> it's work ?
<ForgeAus> ahh much better :)
<Kheops> np
<Kheops> ;)
<ForgeAus> no need to use commandline to remove files
<Kheops> :)_
<Kheops> nop
<Kheops> manualy
<Kheops> :D)
<Kheops> shift+del
<ForgeAus> I feel much better :)
<Kheops> ahahha
<ForgeAus> did I mention they were on an NTFS partition? lol
<Kheops> if u read KDE manual u will find a lot of interesting things
<Kheops> :)
<ForgeAus> its already fusemounted tho
<ahmos> Hi when i try to capture a video by kiro i get this(warning: raw1394 kernel module not loaded or failureto read/write /dev/raw1394!)
<ahmos> there is a command I can't remmeber it like sudo chmod 666 ..... or something like that :D
<ForgeAus> hmmm I cant delete :(
<ForgeAus> even in here
<Kheops> hmmm
<Kheops> ForgeAus:
<Kheops> what are u trying to do
<Kheops> ?
<ForgeAus> remove some Services for Unix files leftover from my "interix" install in XP
<Kheops> hmm
<ForgeAus> it wouldn't let me in XP so I thought I'd try linux
<Kheops> give permision
<ForgeAus> the rest of Interix is missing
<ForgeAus> how to give permission?
<Kheops> give permision to folder
<Kheops> that u want to delete
<Kheops> chmod
<ForgeAus> ok
<Kheops> chmod 777 folder?*
<Kheops> chmod 777 folder that u are trying to delete/*
<ForgeAus> chmod: changing permissions of `SFU': Operation not supported
<mohd> as
<Kheops> hmmm
<Kheops> run kdesu for konqueror and delete them
<Kheops> root have all permision
<RoboCop> i need a server with root access. but i dont have much data transfer and connectivity speed requirments. can any one recomend a good lowest cost dedi.. and with root acces. vps dds ..?
<ForgeAus> thats what I thought but it doesn't work either
<ForgeAus> either that or konqi isn't running in root
<llutz> Kheops: go and read a little about unix-permissions on non-unix-filesystems :)
<Kheops> hmm non unix ? :))))
<ForgeAus> its NTFS
<ahmos> !chmod
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<llutz> Kheops: Xp = btfs = non-unix
<Kheops> i know
<RoboCop> *nix
<llutz> ntfs
<mohd> malay
<Kheops> i have an ntfs partition
<Kheops> no problem
<mohd> ok
<ForgeAus> it should b no problem
<ForgeAus> I dunno why interix locked them up like that
<ForgeAus> they should be removable
<ForgeAus> thats weird
<mohd> what your name
<llutz> Kheops: then you used the correct mount-options. if not, you cannot use chmod easiliy
<mohd> h
<Kheops> pfffff
<rdw> when i boot kubuntu through EasyBCD (i installed vista ;-( ) my progress bar gets stuck
<mohd> sorry
<Kheops> he don't mount well
<Kheops> the partition
<Kheops> unmount and then remount
<Kheops> llutz: do u know a bash command or something for ip whois details ?
<mohd> i don t speking inglish
<llutz> Kheops: "man whois"
<Kheops> ky
<Kheops> let me type :)
<mohd> I DONT SPEAKING INGLISH
<Kheops> No manual entry for whois
<Kheops> :)
<Kheops> try again
<mohd> ok
<llutz> Kheops: install whois first
<Kheops> ky
<mohd> playing fight
<Kheops> give me the link
<mohd> ()
<Kheops> :)
<Kheops> whois repository
<Kheops> :)
<mohd> kkk
<llutz> !enter | Kheops
<ubotu> Kheops: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mohd> lll;;;;;;;llll;;;
<Kheops> lnik ?
<Kheops> link
<ForgeAus> hehe maybe I need to use killbox to remove the files
<Kheops> llutz: give me the link
<llutz> Kheops: use adept
<Kheops> ky
<Kheops> i use
<geggam> just curious... do newbs still come into IRC and ask how to run .exes ?
<RoboCop> i need a server with root access. but i dont have much data transfer and connectivity speed requirments. can any one recomend a good lowest cost dedi.. and with root acces. vps dds ..?
<Repsa_Jih> How do you run .dll's on Linux? ;)
<geggam> wine
<Repsa_Jih> Meh, wasn't a serious question, actually :)
<geggam> i know
<geggam> :P
<Kheops> llutz: do u know if Star Craft works well on Wine
<Kheops> ?
<geggam> i come in here once every so often because the questions people ask here are a good metric to tell the progress
<llutz> Kheops: no, not interested in gaming nor in wine at all
<Jucato> Kheops: please ask about that in #winehq
<llutz> geggam: wat progress? what you see is, that most of the guys easily find IRC but are unable to use searchsites like google :(
<geggam> that will never change llutz
<geggam> it was a problem in 99 and continues
<Kheops> ky Jucato
<geggam> before 99 i cant tell u
<Kheops> hellow
<geggam> at least u dont have rpm hell
<llutz> geggam: nope, inthose days more people tried to fix their problem themself. nowadays: "help me, now, perfectly!"
<geggam> in those days the only nerds trying to do linux were nerds
<geggam> now its "cool"
<llutz> _that_ is the point
<llutz> time to use solaris :)
<geggam> im a freebsd whore
<geggam> :D
<Jucato> or gnu/hurd... but you guys might want to continue in #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<Jucato> (and please watch the language. thanks)
<mefisto__> can I create dvd's with devede, but use qdvdauthor to create the dvd menu?
<ForgeAus> hmmm whats /etc/rc*?
<ForgeAus> hehe gnu/hurd, interesting :)
<rdw> when i boot kubuntu through EasyBCD (i installed vista ;-( ) my progress bar gets stuck
<ForgeAus> hmmm easybcd? dunno enough about it, maybe you should try aeroboot! lol
<rdw> it helped me to load my grub
<rdw> from there it gets complicated :)
<ForgeAus> (its ok lotsa googling to find that one I don't expect you to, besides its Japanese - but I think theres an english version, anyhow really nice looking boot manager :) gui one...
<kiefer> hrmm, I downloaded a .rar archive, its 85mb and is meant to contain like 20 files, when I open it it says 0 files 0 bytes, any advice?
<ForgeAus> of course I havn't installed it as yet
<ForgeAus> and the theme is a windows vista one :(
<ForgeAus> kiefer are you sure you downloaded it all?
<ubuntu> hey gues
<kiefer> absolutley positive
<ubuntu> WOW
<kiefer> watched it hit 100%, thats why im stumped :S
<ForgeAus> hmmm and you have an unrar utility
<kiefer> yeah
<kiefer> used 'sudo apt-get install unrar-free'
<ForgeAus> ok well sounds like either the archive was corrupt (or more than that unrar-free program could handle) or something I don't know about...
<ubuntu> Guys ,,, Its Just Amazing OS, Fk Ms Win
<kiefer> ForgeAus: haha thanks anyway
<kiefer> ubuntu: i already knew that ^_^
<ForgeAus> ubuntu ??? it???
<ubuntu> Yes
<Sbucat> :) hello
<ubuntu> All Doing My Jobs From The Mornning  & Live CD... !!!!!!
<ForgeAus> hehe using a LiveCD here too
<geggam> too much coffee ?
<Hesham> Testing...
<geggam> u failed
<hola> same one uses virtualbox
<Hesham> :)
<Hesham> Hey Guys, How To Mount NTFS Drives On Kubuntu??
<Jucato> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<ForgeAus> hmm wish this liveCD had krusader or mc
<Hesham> THNX
<ForgeAus> hmmm so whats /etc/rc* about?
<ForgeAus> it runs this stuff during startup right?
<llutz> ForgeAus: it contain start-stop-scripts for different runlevels, used by sysvinit
<aharoon> how i enable UPNP service in my system?
<ForgeAus> oh ok
<ForgeAus> sounds like something I shouldn't have got...
<ForgeAus> I kinda undermined it by removing an init.d symlink
<ForgeAus> do you think it will still be a problem?
<ForgeAus> (I know it won't load the delinked program but thats what I wanted)
<aharoon> how i enable universal plug & play service?
<llutz> ForgeAus: sudo update-rc.d -f <progname> remove         should do it
<ForgeAus> aharoon in systemsettings (or kcontrol)  afaik
<ForgeAus> ahh ok
<llutz> uPnP = security nightmare
<ForgeAus> I'll put the symlink back then
<Kheops> llutz:
<Kheops> how is going ? :)
<ForgeAus> (that doesn't remove the app tho does it? just disables its rc* entry?
<llutz> ForgeAus: right
<ForgeAus> thanx :)
<aharoon> i enable this service when i used windows to speed torrent download
<ForgeAus> um wait I gotta boot into it to do that, otherwise have to chroot and not going through that from here
<ForgeAus> copying that t some info file for later memory
<Hesham> Is There Big Differences Kubunto 6.06 LTS & Kubuntu 7 ?????????????
<Jucato> Hesham: yes. about 1 and a half year of updated packages and new features. if you need something super stable and don't mind using older version of packages, use the LTS. If you want something more up to date, use 7.10
<ForgeAus> thanx llutz :)
<Kheops> Jucato: what is the command to see what version do u have ?
<ForgeAus> uname
<Jucato> ForgeAus: nope
<llutz> lsb_release -a
<ForgeAus> wait maybe not
<Jucato> Kheops: the one llutz gave
<Kheops> ky
<Jucato> ForgeAus: that's specifically for kernel version
<ForgeAus> ahh ok thanx Jucato, I'm still confused as you can tell
<Jucato> :)
<Kheops> :)
<Jucato> one step at at time... little by little :)
<Kheops> 6.06.1 yeah
<Kheops> rulez
<Kheops> :)
<ForgeAus> (I was using uname for some other distro)
<Jucato> hm... 6.06.2 was out already afaik...
<Jucato> ForgeAus: well you can relate the kernel version to which version was available for a particular distro release.
<ForgeAus> musta been something I was reading about AndLinux or MacOSX
<Jucato> (and not everyone has lsb_release, so "cat /etc/release" is probably more accurate)
<ForgeAus> I need a ToH kernel to run it on my PC if I make it a Hackintosh
<ForgeAus> unfortunately its illegal to do so :(...
<ForgeAus> the compatibility would be nice tho
<ForgeAus> I considered seriously going to buy Leopard from the shop... its not as expensive as Windows and it gives Apple less grounds to prosecute me if anything happens
<rebugger> ForgeAus: lol
<ForgeAus> Jucato, interesting coz when I tried that I got:
<ForgeAus> root@ubuntu:/# cat /etc/release
<ForgeAus> cat: /etc/release: No such file or directory
<Jucato> hm.. but lsb_release -a works?
<ForgeAus> yeah
<llutz> cat /etc/*release
<ForgeAus> maybe its something about the livecd?
<aharoon> i looked in system settings and i didnt find anything called upnp
<Jucato> weird...
<ForgeAus> ahh yeah the * fixed it
<llutz> file name is /etc/lsbrelease
<Jucato> ah ok...
<ForgeAus> this liveCD is Feisty :)
<Jucato> oh well, even that is non-standard it seems :P
<ForgeAus> ok before I go I better fix fglxr (sp?)
<llutz> Jucato: the Ubuntu-Way (TM)
<ForgeAus> rofl
<Jucato> aharoon: I don't think you set it up there. if you're using ktorrent, there's a UPnP plugin that you have to enable and then configure it there
<aharoon> i installed the upnp plugin in ktoorent but i know it should be enapled by system first
<aharoon> is it true?
<JavaBeans> Hi Al
<JavaBeans> All*
<Jucato> aharoon: not sure... try enabling it there first. I don't think there's a global UPnP setting in KDE anyway
<aharoon> where should i find it in system setting?
<JavaBeans> Can anybody help me with my graphics card issue
<ForgeAus> um is it normal for /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/drivers/video/ to list aty instead of ati?
<JavaBeans> I can't get above 1024*768
<ForgeAus> I think I'll make a symlink just in case
<JavaBeans> But it finds my GeForce 7800
<aharoon> i enapled it allready but i feal torrent download is slow too much it doesnt pass 4 kb\s but the regular downlad reach 31 kb/s  and the same torrent in windows download in 25 kb/s
<ForgeAus> um how do I make a simlink to a folder?
<ForgeAus> in konqueror?
<ForgeAus> commandline is ln right?
<ForgeAus> can you just copy -> paste as link?
<momal> snd_pcm_open() failed <-- can anyone help me for some reason suddenly I can't get any sound in kubuntu 7.10
<aharoon> where is th proplem u think?? what makes torrent slow?
<ForgeAus> actually I shouldn't do that here anyway
<ForgeAus> if the link path is absolute it will be wrong anyway
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<JavaBeans> Hi
<Kheops> hmmm
<Kheops> what's a  repository's key ?
<hyper__ch> what's kdebase-bin-kde3 needed for?
<BluesKaj> Kheops, the repository key is a validation that the source packages are bugfree and legit ...I think. Sometimes the key can't be validated due to changes in pkgs.
<Kheops> ky
<Kheops> 10x
<gundam_rx78nt1> BluesKaj: I have found my problem with Amarok...
<BluesKaj> hyper__ch, copy and paste kdebase-bin-kde3 into adept searchbox then look at the 'properties' the explanation will pop up.
<BluesKaj> cool, gundam_rx78nt1 , what was it ?
<hyper__ch> BluesKaj: maybe someone would directly know
<gundam_rx78nt1> when the update for alsa came out conflicted with the settings I had on amarok.
<BluesKaj> hyper__ch, we're not here to hold your hand , if you can follow instructions that's what we're here for.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I wiped out the xine config files in my .xine directory and it workd.
<hyper__ch> BluesKaj: hmmm, why would kde4-core want to remove kdebase-bin-kde3 ?
<hyper__ch> BluesKaj: did I ask to hold my hand?
<gundam_rx78nt1> oh, are we dancing here? LOL.
<gundam_rx78nt1> BluesKaj: the funny thing is that someone last night had the same problem as I did.
<BluesKaj> hyper__ch, can you copy & paste ?
<hyper__ch> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<hyper__ch> BluesKaj: sure I can ^^ -->  http://phpfi.com/295573
<Kheops> somebody to help here about Wine ?
<hyper__ch> Kheops: depends on your problem with it
<Kheops> i instal wine
<Kheops> dosen't work
<hyper__ch> Kheops: and what doesn't work?
<Kheops> wine
<Kheops> cfg
<PPSD> is there a way to type in a unicode character in kde directly?
<Kheops> wine-0.9.53
<hyper__ch> Kheops: and what error?
<Kheops> hmm
<Kheops> moment
<Kheops> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Kheops> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Kheops> Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<Kheops> Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<Kheops> Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<Kheops> Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<Kheops> err:ole:apartment_createwindowifneeded CreateWindow failed with error 1114
<hyper__ch> Kheops: xserver is running?
<BluesKaj> hyper__ch, I tried kde4 side by side with the existing kde3 and they seemed to work ok until some pkges got taken over by kde4 excluseively , maybe that's what your question is about ...I wan't impressed with kde4 so I uninstalled it.
<Kheops> what is xserver ?
<momal> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<momal> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Kheops> hmmm
<Kheops> u don't know what is that
<Kheops> ....
<hyper__ch> BluesKaj: according to the description kdebase-bin-kde3 seems to be quite important... but are you implaying kde3 could still run with the kdebase-bin-kde4 version?
<hyper__ch> Kheops: on the machine you're trying to run wine, do you have gnome or kde or xfce or fluxbox etc. running?
<BluesKaj> yes hyper__ch , but not all pkges ..but i don't know why
<Kheops> aham
<Kheops> KDE runs
<hyper__ch> BluesKaj: oh well, I'll try it
<Kheops> hyper__ch: ?
<Jucato> hyper__ch: it's ok if kdebase-bin-kde3 is removed (when installing kde4)... you can ask in #kubuntu-kde4 for details
<hyper__ch> Kheops: then I don't know... did you install it from the repos?
<Kheops> yes
<BluesKaj> Kheops, what graphics card are you using ?
<Kheops> hmmmmm why it dosen't work ?
<nareshov> Hi, why can't I set Luxi Mono as my Konsole font even though I have it installed? It doesn't show up in Konsole's font-picker!
<Kheops> GeForce FX 5200
<hyper__ch> Kheops: the budgetdedicated repos?
<Kheops> yes
<Kheops> i install it corectley
<hyper__ch> Kheops: last time I did it, it run without issues
<Kheops> .....
<hyper__ch> Kheops: winecfg
<Kheops> how i can run it ?
<Kheops> same error
<hyper__ch> Kheops: dunno, maybe ask in #wine or #winhq (or whatever the channel is)
<ForgeAus> bbl
<ForgeAus> from in windows
<ForgeAus> to try my AndLinux to see if its fixed
<BluesKaj> Kheops, what app are you trying to run in wine ?
<Kheops> star craft
<Kheops> but wine dosen't seems to work
<hyper__ch> Kheops: what are your computer specs?
<neville> Kheops
<hyper__ch> Kheops: cpu and ram
<BluesKaj> Kheops, how did you install wine , with apt or adept ?
<Kheops> command line
<BluesKaj> ok apt
<Kheops> aham
<Kheops> apt-get
<Kheops> etc
<Kheops> cpu and ram
<Kheops> INTEL 3.1 Ghz
<Kheops> Ram 1 GB
<Kheops> is there enough ?
<hyper__ch> Kheops: wouldn't installing windows in vmware or vbox be much more confortable?
<Kheops> what's that ?
<hyper__ch> Kheops: those are two different programs, that allow you to run other operating systems within
<BluesKaj> Kheops, did you install any other graphics drivers besides the the default nvidia ?
<hyper__ch> Kheops: e.g. you can run a windows xp within your ubuntu installation
<hyper__ch> Kheops: the only thing is, it doesn't support (yet) direct x... but startcraft does not need that
<hyper__ch> Kheops: with your processor and ram it should run ok
<Kheops> hmmm
<Kheops> i don't have any secial drive
<Kheops> for my video card
<Kheops> ....
<Kheops> defauld
<hyper__ch> Kheops: what videocard have you got?
<Kheops> GeForce FX 5200
<BluesKaj> ok Kheops , pls check system settings/advanced for "restricted drivers"
<hyper__ch> damn, you were quicker ;)
<Kheops> ky..
<Kheops> and them ?
<BluesKaj> Kheops, do you have them listed?
<Kheops> wait
<Kheops> i can't find systen advanced
<hyper__ch> under the search bar
<Kheops> nop
<Kheops> not there
<Kheops> tell me exactly
<BluesKaj> Kheops, inthe Kmenu-system settings
<hyper__ch> Kheops: open a terminal
<JavaBeans> I have a GeForce 7800 and using the restricted drivers didn't fix my resolution
<hyper__ch> BluesKaj: maybe he need to install it first
<JavaBeans> I can't get any higher than 1024*768
<Kheops> BluesKaj:  : yes
<Kheops> but is not there
<BluesKaj> JavaBeans, did you reboot ?
<JavaBeans> Yeah
<hyper__ch> Kheops: apt-cache search restricted --> post the output here:   http://www.phpfi.com  --> after that give the URL of the site
<Kheops> any restricted drivers
<JavaBeans> I figured I need to change the xorg
<JavaBeans> To add the right horizontal sync
<JavaBeans> Or add other resolutions
<Kheops> BluesKaj:  !
<Kheops> i don't see any RESTRICTED DRIVERS there
<hyper__ch> Kheops: open a terminal
<hyper__ch> Kheops: apt-cache search restricted --> post the output here:   http://www.phpfi.com  --> after that give the URL of the site
<BluesKaj> ok Kheops , no restricted drivers for your card , perhaps the proprietary ones on nvidias website will help ..I'm not sure
<Kheops> hmm
<Kheops> no
<Kheops> tell me where i can find RESTRICTED DRIVERS
<Kheops> ?
<SlimeyPete> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hyper__ch> Kheops: open a terminal
<hyper__ch> Kheops: apt-cache search restricted --> post the output here:   http://www.phpfi.com  --> after that give the URL of the site
<Kheops> what is that ?
<SlimeyPete> hrm, ignore ubotu ;)
<BluesKaj> JavaBeans, sometimes installing monitor drivers helps , not just the graphics card drivers , if you're on a desktop
<Kheops> can somebody HELP ME TO RUN WINE ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???
<Kheops> can somebody HELP ME TO RUN WINE ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???
<JavaBeans> Yes, I am on a desktop
<JavaBeans> I have a viewsonic monitor
<Kheops> can somebody HELP ME TO RUN WINE ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??? ?!?!?!??!?!?!
<Jucato> Kheops: please stop doing that
<SlimeyPete> Kheops: calm down.
<BluesKaj> !shout | Kheops
<ubotu> Kheops: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<JavaBeans> I'll see if I can find drivers for my particular monitor
<bomber> how about a nice kick/ban for starters
<hyper__ch> hiho Jucato
<LjL> !etiquette > Kheops    (Kheops, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Kheops> so can This channel helps me ?
<LjL> Kheops: what's the question?
<SlimeyPete> Kheops: someone may help you if you are patient and polite.
<Kheops> lol ?
<Kheops> i'm very polite
<LjL> Kheops: lol is not a question
<rebugger> lol
<rebugger> ^^
<Kheops> so i think not
<Kheops> helping here..
<SlimeyPete> Kheops: you're not being polite.
 * BluesKaj backs off...some new ideas might help 
<Kheops> i'm very very polite
<SlimeyPete> Kheops: what is your problem with wine?
<Jucato> Kheops: 1. wine is a very non-standard application. it's used, as you know to run Windows programs on a Linux machine, so don't expect that it's a common thing that everyone has and everyone can help
<bomber> what have you done so far to get wine setup?
<SlimeyPete> is it giving you an error?
<LjL> Kheops: drop the arguing about politeness and ask your question please
<Jucato> 2. #winehq might be a better place for you to get help with Wine
<Kheops> yes
<Kheops> i install it
<Kheops> from the official web site
<Kheops> and when i type winecfg
<LjL> Kheops: why?
<Kheops> error comes up
<rebugger> what error?
<Kheops> i duno how i can start that Wine program
<LjL> Kheops: WINE is available in the repositories
<Kheops> i paste here
<Jucato> that's #3... you install something from a 3rd-party source... so that lessesn the amount of help we can do
<LjL> no
<LjL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Kheops> LjL: i know
<Kheops> but i install it from command line
<gundam_rx78nt1> see ya'll later.
<LjL> Kheops: how did you install it, exactly?
<Kheops> yep
<Kheops> wine-0.9.53
<LjL> *how* did you install it? what did you type?
<Kheops> when i type /wine --version
<Kheops> hmmm
<Kheops> man it is installed
<LjL> Kheops, mind answering my questions?
<Kheops> but i don't know how it works
<LjL> Kheops: how did you install it?
<Kheops> nop
<Kheops> as the web site write
<LjL> which is?
<Kheops> moment
<Kheops> to paste u
<Kheops> wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<LjL> Kheops: ok.
<Kheops> sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/dapper.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<ForgeAus> back
<ForgeAus> but it didn't fix my AndLinux
<Kheops> sudo apt-get update
<Kheops> sudo apt-get install wine
<Kheops> that's all
<LjL> Kheops: which Kubuntu version are you on?
<Kheops> 6.06.1
<ForgeAus> still hangs but fixed the error, now its just on * runing local scripts (rc.local)
<Kheops> dapper
<LjL> Kheops: what happens if you type « wine notepad »?
<ForgeAus> something ELSE in there is stopping it
<Kheops> Description:    Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<Kheops> Release:        6.06
<Kheops> Codename:       dapper
<Kheops> hmmm
<Kheops> if i type wine notepad ?
<LjL> Kheops: yes, in a shell - wine notepad
<Kheops> ky
<Kheops> wait
<Kheops> same
<Kheops> error
<LjL> Kheops: time to tell us what error
<Kheops> i tell 3 times
<Kheops> nobody helps
<LjL> Kheops: i must have missed it
<Kheops> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Kheops> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Kheops> ALSA lib seq_hw.c:456:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<Kheops> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Kheops> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Kheops> Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<Kheops> Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<Kheops> Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<Kheops> Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<jpatrick> !paste | Kheops
<ubotu> Kheops: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<rebugger> !nopaste
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nopaste - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> Kheops: that shell isn't a root shell, is it?
<LjL> Kheops: why on earth are you running wine (or anything) in a root shell?
<LjL> Kheops: the problem is that wine won't run from a root shell. neither will any other graphical application, really.
<JavaBeans> Hey guys, just another quick question
<JavaBeans> How can I edit the xorg file without logging in as root?
<LjL> Kheops: root shouldn't be *enabled* for starters
<LjL> Kheops: run it as normal user?
<Kheops> hmmm
<LjL> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<LjL> !noroot
<ubotu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Kheops> what should i do ?
<rebugger> JavaBeans: think, that doesnt work
<Kheops> ?!?!?!
<LjL> Kheops: run it from a normal user. not root.
<Kheops> how ?
<BluesKaj> JavaBeans, you need permissions to edit xorg
<Kheops> relogin ?
<LjL> Kheops: if you know how to get a root shell, you should know how to get a *non* root shell...?
<JavaBeans> Yes, I understand
<JavaBeans> That's why I am asking how to obtain that privilage
<Kheops> ky
<LjL> Kheops: are you running you *KDE* as root?
<JavaBeans> Because I need to edit it...
<LjL> your*
<Kheops> nop
<LjL> Kheops: then just open a Konsole not as root. and type "exit" in the root one.
<hyper__ch> JavaBeans: sudo nano /etc/xorg/xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> JavaBeans, alt+F2, kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kheops> it's working
<hyper__ch> JavaBeans: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hyper__ch> ^^
<Kheops> LjL: i don't understand why wine don't work on root
<Kheops> ?
<LjL> Kheops: unsurprising. please never run things as root, especially not a whole shell, unless you know *exactly* what you're doing.
<JavaBeans> Thanks for the help
<LjL> Kheops: because your X screen is owned by your user, not by root
<Kheops> ky
<Kheops> good to know
<LjL> Kheops: when you need to run something graphical as root, use "kdesudo". however, this isn't needed most of the times, *at all*, and may be dangerous.
<LjL> !kdesudo > Kheops    (Kheops, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> Kheops: to run programs in WINE, you can just type « wine /path/to/the/program.exe », generally speaking. not as root.
<BluesKaj> LjL, kheops is running dapper
<LjL> right
<Kheops> ky
<Kheops> 10x
<Kheops> i used kubuntu only for servers
<Kheops> don't know about graphical or something
<LjL> Kheops: "kdesu" on dapper, not "kdesudo"
<Kheops> only servers
<LjL> Kheops: well, on a server too, there's no real reason to use a root shell as a rule
<Kheops> hmm i was running root always..
<Kheops> because i can do everything
<Kheops> :)
<LjL> Kheops: you won't die out of typing "sudo" before programs that actually *need* to be root
<LjL> i do that all the time, and i'm still alive
<Kheops> :)
<Kheops> ky man
<Kheops> now it works ..10x to u
<Kheops> i type winecfg
<llutz> Kheops: scriptkiddies love guys like you ;)
<Kheops> and how can i play Star Craft ? :)
<Kheops> llutz: i don't run any script
<Kheops> ;)
<rebugger> oO
<Kheops> and no male script
<llutz> if you always act as root, you will sooner or later
<Kheops> because i know some pearl
<Kheops> :)))
<Kheops> and when i was young i do some exploits and flood archives
<Kheops> np
<Kheops> hmmm LjL : how can i play Star Craft on this Wine
<rebugger> (cant say anything to that.......)
<rebugger> (just thinking of: .....arrrrrgg)
<Jucato> Kheops: I'm gonna say it again for the nth time.. "how to run ____ in Wine" questions are best asked in #winehq
<Kheops> pfff pfff
<Kheops> oky
<rebugger> (ignorance should be kicked)
<llutz> rebugger: i could say a lot, but i have to watch  language here ...
<rebugger> ^^ yes llutz
<yakuzi> BluesKaj: the problem i had? i solved it, on the guide (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219894&highlight=logitech+mouse) i found after a while loking i had to replace "option "CorePointer"" with "option "SencCoreEvents" True""
<Kheops> don't use the ubotu to me :)
<Kheops> i don't like him :>
<rebugger> sometimes i think..... "well, linux isnt for you - just forget it" ^^
<Jucato> rebugger: more like "you aren't for linux" :)
<rebugger> ^^
<BluesKaj> hey yakuzi , cool ! , glad to hear you managed just fine :)
 * chanika continues the dist-upgrade madness
<yakuzi> i've to say, it's sad the mouse doesn't work like it should directly, but it's doable for a linux noob to get it working (if you aren't afraid of trying something)
<llutz> Jucato: "Linux is userfriendly, its just selective about its friends"   not selective enough </ot>
<rebugger> chanika: i stumbled on distupgrade ^^ tried to dist-upgrade a dapper to gutsy (in a vm) and didnt work...
<chanika> what do I do about perl locale warnings?
<rebugger> lol llutz
<chanika> rebugger: that's exactly what I'm forcing upon this poor laptop
<JavaBeans> After I make a change to the xorg file within the terminal, how do I save the changes back to the file?
<LjL> JavaBeans: with nano?=
<rebugger> chanika: i'm trying it in a vm before working on my vserver.... why the hell cant they give me a gutsy-install... if it wont work, ill have to go with debian4
<llutz> chanika/ rebugger why don't you install fresh, saves you lots of time (and more)?
<BluesKaj> yakuzi, in my experience 50% of probs are solved by users themselves (myself included) just some patience and judicious searches seem to work wonders :)
<rebugger> llutz: next week i get a vserver with dapper (they dont offer gutsy)
<rebugger> llutz: so i have to find a good way to upgrade to gutsy
<llutz> rebugger: then better use debian4 (imho)
<llutz> rebugger: debootstrap with gutsy maybe
<JavaBeans> Yeah, I'm using nano
<LjL> JavaBeans: Ctrl+X, Enter, Enter. do you have a backup?
<JavaBeans> Yeah
<JavaBeans> Thanks ;-)
<rebugger> rebugger: debian - i was just thinking about that, but would like to give ubuntuserver a try
<yakuzi> BluesKaj: trial and error always works ;-)
<chanika> darnit
<rebugger> llutz: didnt ever try a debootstrap
<chanika> installing udev would break libdevmapper1.02
<chanika> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::logic_error'
<BluesKaj> JavaBeans, oh , din't realize you were using the cli
<llutz> rebugger: give it a try if you don't want debian
<rebugger> llutz: any good howto?
<chanika> how do Ifix that error?
<llutz> rebugger: i only had a german one... just ask mr. google
<rebugger> llutz: gib mir die deutsche :)
<rebugger> llutz: and i will google too
<BluesKaj> llutz, I had a die hard debian user tell me that (k)ubuntu was becoming too "suburban & mainstream" for his taste :)
<rebugger> llutz: everyone should use, what he wants ;)
<BluesKaj> of course he hadn't tried (k)ubuntu
<theunixgeek> I followed http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/18/removing-kde-icons-in-gnome-remove-gnome-icons-in-kde/ to remove KDE  apps from the GNOME menus and vice versa; how do I undo it.
<theunixgeek> ?
<rebugger> BluesKaj: well and hardliners are hardliners
<llutz> BluesKaj: i put my hope on hardy, because gutsy here is the unstablest distro i had in about 13 yrs
<llutz> rebugger: cannot find it anymore :(
<rebugger> llutz: well, no problem - ill ask mr. google
<chanika> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-23-386/usr/sbin/mkinitramfs: line 152: mktemp: command not found
<chanika> ouch
<rebugger> chanika: ran into the same problems - it will get worser ;)
<chanika> uhoh.
<chanika> um, so Ican't install mktemp because aptitude is too messed up
<yakuzi> llutz: indeed, 7.10 isn't that stable... i had a few random shut-dows when doing just nothing :s, but that already some time ago i had it... maybe it's already fixed by an update :p
<chanika> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.Reading package lists... Error!E: Malformed 3rd word in the Status line
<rebugger> yakuzi, llutz: it works like a charm ;).... nearly
<yakuzi> indeed, nearly, now i've my mouse working nicely and the few shut-downs gone ;-)
<Stratman4300> got a quick question if anyones got a sec??
<llutz> rebugger: so everone has it's own experience with it.
<rebugger> llutz: righty right
<rebugger> Stratman4300: just ask the question
<Stratman4300> probably a silly question....  but...  just switched from Debian last night...    configuring my panels.....
<yakuzi> yup...Feisty convinced me to try gutsy when it came out, and now i have to say i appreciate linux way more than windows.. win has too strange things and you can't solve them yourself :D
<BluesKaj> !ask | Stratman4300
<ubotu> Stratman4300: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Stratman4300> now i'm trying to adjust the size of my external taskbar.....  but i don't see the menu in the panel configurator to select which panel your configuring....
<Stratman4300> ehh...  sorry....  new to IRC   =P
<Stratman4300> did they do away with that menu???
<rebugger> Stratman4300: just rightclick the panel, that you want to resize - and go to the settings
<rebugger> then you can resize it
<llutz> Stratman4300: or run kcontrol instead of crippled systemsettings, there you should find all those setting-menus
<Stratman4300> right i select my external taskbar....  click configur external taskbar...  and it takes me to the panel configuration....   i go to arrangment to adjust the size but it selects to main panel by default....   there isn't a menu to select which panel your configuring anymore....   it's always been there in debian....  thought maybe i was going crazy..  lol
<Jucato> it's a bug. you need to restart the panel to tell it that a new panel has been added/removed.
<Jucato> Alt+F2, "dcop kicker kicker restart"
<Stratman4300> ahhhh  gotcha....  thanks guys
<Stratman4300> yup that did it...  thanks!!   :)
<rider> hello
<velh0> i need to press the power off button in my pc to activate hibernation in my kubuntu. how can I do that? thank you...
<stefano> k
<stefano> What?
<JavaBeans> Hi all
<JavaBeans> Just wanted to say thanks for the few that helped me with my graphics deal
<JavaBeans> The monitor was the issue
<miki> what happens with compiz after this changes in ubuntu i can't see window normaly in hardy?
<BluesKaj> yes JavaBeans , sometimes ppl forget about the monitor settings ...quite important actually'
<JavaBeans> Yeah, it was the last thing I thought about
<JavaBeans> Always go straight for Nvidia, lol
<BluesKaj> weel, ATI here and my monitor needed some custom settings to get my preferred resolution to work.
<JavaBeans> When I was running windows it said that my refresh rate was 60
<JavaBeans> And it would hide any other refresh rates that were not compatible
<JavaBeans> Yet I am running 65 right now
<JavaBeans> Is that going ot damage my monitor in any way?
<JavaBeans> to*
<BluesKaj> no, not 65
<Patrick_Dugue> hi
<rebugger> JavaBeans: no, but your eyes
<rebugger> JavaBeans: try > 70
<JavaBeans> So it needs to be higher?
<JavaBeans> It appears that my monitor was not made to handle that
<JavaBeans> It's a viewsonic 2235wm
<rebugger> would be better for your eyes, to have it >70hz
<BluesKaj> my old mitsubishi is running at 75hz
<BluesKaj> Time to push some snow ..BBL
<NiteOwl255> Can anyone assist me with getting kubuntu to work with my wLan?
<muesli> is there a hardy specific ubuntu channel?
<rebugger> BluesKaj: snow? where are you from sibiria?
<NightBird> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<NiteOwl255> does anyone have experience setting up kubuntu with a wireless router?
<rebugger> NiteOwl255: well, why dont you just tell, what your problem is?
<NiteOwl255> okay
<Chani> I gave up, I'm gonna try and use my last blank cd to burn gutsy.... if the guy is still interested after all this insanity
<Chani> his windoze install is even more broken right now, so who knows, he might be willing to let me keep mucking with things
<NiteOwl255> it seems that the network connection will not connect to my wireless router, I have a NetGear WG111t usb 802.g usb adapter trying to connect to my WRT54GL linksys router
<rebugger> NiteOwl255: so what have you done? is your wireless-adapter working?
<NiteOwl255> it seems to be, it was showing me the available wrl network and I saw mine, tried to connect to it
<rebugger> k
<rebugger> how is/was the signal quality?
<NiteOwl255> in the progress it would get up to about %57 and would say trying to setup ip address or something but then it would say that I could not connect
<NiteOwl255> the signal quality was very good
<rebugger> NiteOwl255: ok, thats no big problem
<rebugger> NiteOwl255: just try to reconnect
<rebugger> when it says: getting ip, it means you are connected
<rebugger> NiteOwl255: dhcp is running on the router?
<rebugger> NiteOwl255: so it can get an ip
<NiteOwl255> but here's the thing, I use static IP so I went into manual settings and set the IP and everhting
<rebugger> aah
<rebugger> ok
<NiteOwl255> I know it's set the the right IP, gateway and subnet but it still will not connect
<rebugger> NiteOwl255: well, havent tried it with static ips
<rebugger> NiteOwl255: i would suggest: keep playing around with the settings - you are near
<rebugger> NiteOwl255: or just enable dhcp for your wlan
<rebugger> ;)
<NiteOwl255> here's another thing, in the network setting, under manual config
<NiteOwl255> in the route tab, I set it to my wrl adapter I save the changes and even tried rebooting but it keeps going back to me ether controller
<NiteOwl255> it seems like it's not keeping my setting or something
<rebugger> NiteOwl255: well sorry, cant help with that - never needed these options
<NiteOwl255> thanks anyways
<luigi_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<blekos> hi, does anybody use cnr, how can i install it?
<NiteOwl255> really starting to piss me off, as far as I can see it should work but the one setting not stay to what I set it tells me that it's something else wrong maybe
<rebugger> blekos: wat is cnr?
<jussi01> click n run
<blekos> click  n run
<ericwl> NiteOwl255: NetworkManager will always prefer your ethernet cable over your WLAN if it's the issue.
<henk> hi all, i just installed kubuntu and copied my .kde from a previous ubuntu installation... however, the menu editor doesn't seem to want to start... can someone tell me which app would that be? apparantly, there is no "menu-editor" command :)
<NiteOwl255> but I've even tried disabling the ether controller but it re-enables it
<NiteOwl255> why is that?
<ericwl> NiteOwl255: and what if you just unplug the cable?
<luigi_> can i add on kopete the italian server of ubuntu?
<luigi_> how?
<Jucato> henk: kmenuedit
<henk> thx!
<NiteOwl255> the cable is already unplugged
<Jucato> luigi_: you're using Konversation. why do you need to add it to Kopete?
<NiteOwl255> stubborn thing I'm finding
<Jucato> luigi_: also, #ubuntu-it is on this same server. you just need to go to the channel. no need to add a new server
<luigi_> noooo i need to add on konversation.. apologies!
<NiteOwl255> it seems to want to connect wirelessly only with DHCP
<NiteOwl255> shouldn't I be able to tell it what IP to use and stuff?
<luigi_> Jucato your link doesn't work.
<ericwl> NiteOwl255: OK, you lost me...
<NiteOwl255> sorry, where did I loose you?
<Jucato> luigi_: what link? just click on #ubuntu-it or type /j #ubuntu-it
<ericwl> NiteOwl255: let me try to repeat what I understood (or what I think I would do at your place :-) )...
<luigi_> damn! someone can help me with a doubt with a wireless?
<ericwl> NiteOwl255: you didn't change anything to your computer, only to your router, where you assigned a fixed IP address to the MAC address of your WLAN adapter?
<ericwl> luigi_: don't ask to ask, just ask....
<dorkface> HI all.  I have a .tff file that has a font that I really want to use.  I've searched google, but I couldn't find anything on converting .tff to .pcf.  Is it possible?
<dorkface> or can konsole use .tff?
<NiteOwl255> oh no, I've set my router to static IPs. So any computer wanting to contect to it have to be config to a specific IP range, subnetmask and gateway.
<NiteOwl255> with DHCP the router provide that info to the computers trying to connect to it
<NiteOwl255> I prefer to do it manually
<mixed> anyone wants to help me remove windows from my distro?
<NiteOwl255> this mean that on my kubuntu I have to tell it manually what IP, subnet and gateway to use
<ericwl> NiteOwl255: OK, understood (not why you do this, but what you do).
<mixed> I have Linux installed in a SATA drive and windows in an IDE HD, it's all set up as dual-boot, how can I remove the IDE HD from my distro and make linux boot up normal?
<ericwl> NiteOwl255: sorry, not experience with static IPs and WLAN. If I want to have a specific computer always get the same IP, I just set it up accordingly in my router, using the MAC address.
<ericwl> dorkface: konsole can use ttf (I assume that's what you mean with tff).
<NiteOwl255> I'm not familiar with that
<NiteOwl255> but still is there a way for me to force the setting?
<dorkface> ericwl: ah, yes, I do.  :)  Do you happen to know how to be able to get konsole to use the file?  When I go into the font options, there are only a few fonts to select from, and no import option.
<Jucato> konsole can only use monospace fonts
<Jucato> (afaik)
<ericwl> dorkface: jucato is right konsole shows only monospace fonts installed on your system.
<dorkface> ah
<dorkface> ericwl: So, I am basically out of luck? hehe
<ericwl> NiteOwl255: if you use ifconfig, you'll say for each interface a HWaddr value (6 hexadecimal numbers, like 00:1C:C4:84:80:55)
<ericwl> Most WLAN routers offer the possibility to link a fixed IP address to a MAC (or hardware) address.
<mefisto__> dorkface: you probably wouldn't want non-monospace fonts, otherwise formatting using tabs and spaces won't look as intended.
<ericwl> And you don't need to change anything to the computers.
<dorkface> mefisto__: ah
<NiteOwl255> i guess, so there no way to get it working under the current config?
<dorkface> Thanks all, though :)
<ericwl> Perhaps, just no experience with it...
<crislsizl> hello
<crislsizl> anyone reading this?
<emilsedgh> crislsizl: sure!
<emilsedgh> !ask | crislsizl
<rebugger> no, lease try again later ;)
<ubotu> crislsizl: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<crislsizl> i installed ubuntu on my kubuntu and it didnt work. now after i tried to uninstall it didnt work right either
<crislsizl> now i got the kubuntu bootscreen and login screnn
<crislsizl> i would like to now how either install kubuntu properly or uninstall it properlt
<mixed> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sigma_1234> is it possible to run ubuntu in kubuntu with virtualbox?
<crislsizl> i am a total noob!
<crislsizl> i got ubuntu
<crislsizl> and it works
<crislsizl> but i tried to install kubuntu on the command line
<crislsizl> and it seemed to work
<crislsizl> until i rebootet
<crislsizl> boot screen and login=kubuntu
<crislsizl> desktop=ubuntu
<rebugger> you can set in the loginscreen, what do you want to use - KDE or Gnome
<subopt> What should my JAVA_HOME be set to?
<crislsizl> i would like to have the whole environment in kubuntu
<rebugger> crislsizl: then set it to kde
<rebugger> subopt: what do you need it for?
<crislsizl> nothing special
<crislsizl> i was curious
<subopt> rebugger: cosmo.
<noob_crislsizl> is there a better room to ask such questions than here?
<blekos> i want to run a .jar file, how can I install java? Do I need Java envirionmet?
<marc> hiho
<noob_crislsizl> go to add hardware and choose java
<marc> i can't run a setup.sh file
<rebugger> blekos: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre && sudo update-alternatives --config java
<blekos> add hardware??
<marc> with the parm ./setup.sh
<rebugger> blekos: java -jar ./file.jar
<rebugger> marc: chmod +x setup.sh && ./setup.sh
<rebugger> marc: or: sh ./setup.sh
<noob_crislsizl> how do i get a channel list for this irc???
<marc> doesn't work
<marc> permission denied
<rebugger> marc: sudo sh ./setup.sh
<marc> i am aalready in root.
 * Sbucat io odio i pignoli!
<rebugger> marc: well then you have a problem ;)
<ericwl> marc: what are the rights of setup.sh when you do 'ls -l setup.sh'?
<noob_crislsizl> anyone want to help a helpless noob?
<rebugger> !ask | #noob_crislsizl
<noob_crislsizl> install kubuntu?
<ubotu> #noob_crislsizl: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<marc> -rwxr-xr-x
<rebugger> marc: should work
<rebugger> marc: just to be sure: exit the root-shell and type "sudo sh ./setup.sh"
<noob_crislsizl> rebugger can u open a private message box, othereise its irritating
<rebugger> noob_crislsizl: no, i wont "personal support".... well, i would give... but just for big cash $$ ;)
<ericwl> marc: can you copy&paste the exact message you get when you call ./setup.sh?
<marc> marc@webserver:~/kylix3_open$ sudo sh ./setup.sh
<marc> ./setup.sh: 93: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<ericwl> marc: Aha, script is buggy!
<marc> marc@webserver:~/kylix3_open$ sudo  ./setup.sh
<marc>                                    BORLAND KYLIX 3
<marc> Abh�ngigkeiten werden �berpr�ft...
<marc> WARNUNG: konnte nicht gefunden werden libX11.so
<marc> Kernel-Version >= 2.2.0....OK
<marc> Glibc-Version >= 2.1.2....OK
<marc> X11-Server....OK
<marc> Libjpeg-Version >= 6.2.0....OK
<marc> ./setup.sh: line 350: [: x11-2: integer expression expected
<marc> ./setup.sh: line 352: [: x11-2: integer expression expected
<marc> ./setup.sh: line 354: [: x11-2: integer expression expected
<marc> ./setup.sh: line 350: [: x11-2: integer expression expected
<rebugger> marc - stop
<marc> ./setup.sh: line 352: [: x11-2: integer expression expected
<marc> ./setup.sh: line 354: [: x11-2: integer expression expected
<marc> Libgtk-Version >= 1.2.0....FEHLGESCHLAGEN
<marc> Ihr System erf�llt die Mindestsystemanforderungen nicht.
<marc> Setup kann nicht fortgesetzt werden.
<marc> ?
<RoboCop> i need a server with root access. but i dont have much data transfer and connectivity speed requirments and no restrictions. can any one recomend a good lowest cost dedi.. and with root acces. vps dds ..?
<ericwl> marc: I think you need to install libx11 (libx11-6 package under gutsy).
<ericwl> marc: and you need to have libgtk1.2 installed
<thechris> wma skips, amd64.  is there a fix for this or advice?
<ericwl> marc: and the script is really buggy (btw, 'sh ./setup.sh' fails because it's a bash script)
<marc> yeah i think i must install the libgtk1.2 but whats the syntax for apt-get?
<thechris> odd, did they not put the #!/bin/bash in the file?
<ericwl> thechris: you speak to me?
<thechris> ericwl: yeah
<ericwl> marc: apt-get install libgtk1.2 (or use Synaptic)
<ericwl> thechris: it's most probably there and that's why './setup.sh' and 'sh ./setup.sh' fails
<ericwl> thechris: calling the script with 'sh ./setup.sh' overwrites the bang thing...
<ericwl> thechris: (I meant  './setup.sh' *works* and 'sh ./setup.sh' fails)
<ericwl> marc: I need to go but you might face other issues, Kylix is pretty old stuff and might not work without some tweaking of the installation script on a newer Linux.
<MaskOfSanity> yeah but i will try it
<MaskOfSanity> else i will delete all kylix files.... it should be only a test
<ericwl> tweak = try ;-)
<MaskOfSanity> but it seems to start
<MaskOfSanity> it works
<MaskOfSanity> thx
<MaskOfSanity> whats a good alternate to kylix?
<MaskOfSanity> a cpp ide?
<MaskOfSanity> which?
<hydrogen> kdevelop?
<hydrogen> vim?
<sourcemaker> I habe installed virtualbox... but the modules is not found
<sourcemaker> FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
<MaskOfSanity> hmm.. but i think with kylix it should be able to run bcb projekts from windows to compile for linux
<subopt> I think i need to *completely* reinstall Gutsy. I've got frequent browser lockups, and i've reinstalled both Java and the browsers several times. Is there some way to do a complete reinstall of everything i've got?
<sourcemaker> Same Problem:  apt-get install --reinstall virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<sourcemaker> ekrengel: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg received a segmentation fault.
<ekrengel> huh?
<sourcemaker> ekrengel: sorry... wrong user
<ekrengel> haha
<ekrengel> k
<ekrengel> i was like what did i do?
<ekrengel> lol
<odra> hi
<jpatrick> !enter | ekrengel
<ubotu> ekrengel: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<odra_> caf
<odra_> je zde nějaký Čech?
<BluesKaj> !cz | odra_
<ubotu> odra_: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<odra_> sorry
<rodolfo> cual es el Kubuntu español?
<rebugger> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<keoni> has anyone else experienced their sound just stop working out of the blue running 7.10 or any any suggestions on how to fix it?
<SlimeyPete> keoni: yes I experienced that
<SlimeyPete> I have an ATI SB450 HDA
<keoni> what was the cause?
<SlimeyPete> keoni: the version of ALSA in Gutsy doesn't support it (there's some sort of regression bug)
<keoni> ah
<SlimeyPete> I believe that the latest version does support it but I haven't tried it yet
<keoni> my sound was working then i just noticed that i cannot unmute
<teguh> how to upgrade kde
<SlimeyPete> teguh: to kde 4?
<teguh> yes
<SlimeyPete> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<JavaBeans> Hey all
<SlimeyPete> hi
<keoni> ah ill just  see if i can find another sound card lying around somewhere
<SlimeyPete> keoni: probably best
<alien__> hi
<SlimeyPete> if you can find a Soundblaster you're good to go
<JavaBeans> Unlike Ubuntu 7.10, Kubtuntu doesn't come preinstalled with Beryl, correct?
<SlimeyPete> JavaBeans: correct
<SlimeyPete> you don't want Beryl these days anyway, compiz-fusion is the successor to beryl/compiz.
<JavaBeans> oh, okay
<SlimeyPete> but it's not available by default either
<alien__> can somebody help me to configure apache for php ?
<JavaBeans> I'm a bit behind on the beryl deal
<JavaBeans> I need to set compiz up then
<SlimeyPete> alien__: just installing the php modules should work
<JavaBeans> Thanks :-)
<rebugger> alien__: there are enough tutorials - just ask google
<SlimeyPete> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<alien__> SlimeyPete> alien__: just installing the php modules should work
<alien__> i install apache and php
<SlimeyPete> alien__: if you use apt/adept to install the apache php modules, you apache configuration will be set up automatically
<alien__> :)
<SlimeyPete> yeah but you need libapache2-php or similar
<SlimeyPete> (sorry, I'm on Windows atm so can't look)
<alien__> i install apache and php
<alien__> but how to connect apache on php
<alien__> when i put script in http://localhost
<SlimeyPete> yeah, but you need the php module for apache.
<SlimeyPete> which is called libapache2-php or something similar to that.
<alien__> which php module ?
<hola> sameone uses virtualbox?
<alien__> okey
<SlimeyPete> hola: yes, I do
<SlimeyPete> alien__: I'm sorry but I can't remember the exact name
<SlimeyPete> there are php4 and php5 modules available
<hola> SlimeyPete: have you tried ssh from hot t client?
<JavaBeans> Does anyone here have a favorite Java IDE to use in Kubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> hola: hrm... no, I don't think I have, sorry. I usually use a graphical login on the client.
<SlimeyPete> JavaBeans: Eclipse is popular (but *huge*)
<Lynoure> JavaBeans: eclipse is the one that you are most likely to see in the working life, still, I think
<SlimeyPete> JavaBeans: when doing my degree I just used vim and javac, worked fine ;)
<JavaBeans> Yeah, I've heard a bit about Eclipse
<JavaBeans> We normally use JCreator on Windows machines
<JavaBeans> I am not a fan of NetBeans
<SlimeyPete> you need a meaty workstation to use Eclipse without getting annoyed at it, though. It's quite big and slow.
<rebugger> netbeans rocks
<JavaBeans> I also need to bring over some of my C# code
<JavaBeans> Not sure if I can do that though
<SlimeyPete> Eclipse seems like the Java equivalent of Visual Studio - tonnes of features but none of them work *quite* as well as you'd hope, and it'll eat as many resources as it can gets its hands on
<JavaBeans> Yeah, that sounds like visual studio lol
<JavaBeans> Not that I don't love what Visual Studio does for the business world
<werner> SlimeyPete: right!!!!
<JavaBeans> I don't want to hand code GUIs at work now
<werner> when i was dev in java, i also only used NetBeans!
<JavaBeans> It is still something that is good to know
<JavaBeans> Right now I am just moving to the Linux platform for more system programming
<werner> (now i'm only dev with QT4
<werner> )
<JavaBeans> I tried it out and decided I want to contribute if possible
<JavaBeans> The current projects I am bringing over will not benefit the community at large because the needs are specific to one company
<JavaBeans> I just need to find out a few real needs of the community and look into what I would have time to do
<alien__> SlimeyPete
<SlimeyPete> yeah, I wish my work was of more use to the wider community tbh (it's all closed-source internal stuff)
<alien__> are you think on this
<alien__> ibapache2-mod-php5
<SlimeyPete> alien__: yes? :)
<alien__> mod ?
<alien__> okey
<SlimeyPete> yes, that's the one
<alien__> thanks
<SlimeyPete> if you want php5.
<alien__> okey
<JavaBeans> Yeah, I feel the same SlimeyPete
<alien__> but i install php5
<alien__> i just need to configure it
<SlimeyPete> alien__: if you install libapache2-mod-php5 it should configure itself automatically
<JavaBeans> But if I can get a small community online to work on a project for linux on the weekends and during free time I would feel good knowing I am doing something anybody can use
<SlimeyPete> though...hrm, hang on, I shall look at my own apache config
<JavaBeans> I think Linux is well served enough in the graphical area at this point
<werner> JavaBeans: do you use sourceforge?
<JavaBeans> I don't use sourceforge
<werner> JavaBeans: is there a reason why not?
<SlimeyPete> alien__: you may need to add "Options ExecCGI" to the definition of your directory in your apache configuration
<JavaBeans> No particular reason, just haven't
 * SlimeyPete recently got slightly involved with a new project called pyroom
<JavaBeans> The only time I use something like that is at work, but it's not sourceforge
<werner> JavaBeans: there you may find a big community and everybody can join the project and dev-team ...
<JavaBeans> I'll look around the site for sure, thanks a lot werner
<SlimeyPete> trouble with sourceforge is there's so much on it and it's difficult to find anything interesting unless you know exactly what you want
<JavaBeans> At work we have our own system setup like that, so everything is internal
<werner> JavaBeans: i am dev within the SF-community and i am glad with the features of the platforme
<JavaBeans> Which is why I never really checked out sourceforge
<werner> JavaBeans: okay, i see :)
<JavaBeans> But if I am going to be doing this from home that would be awesome!
<alien__> SlimerPete: i get error
<SlimeyPete> alien__: what's the error?
<werner> JavaBeans: try it :)
<alien__> Error: Conflicts with the instlaled package  "apache2-mpm-worker"
<SlimeyPete> alien__: hmm. You could try "apt-get remove apache2-mpm-worker" first. It will tell you what it wants to remove. Check that it isn't trying to remove something which you want.
<Alex135> I cant get limewire working, i had installed something realted to java before and now i cant get it working right... can someone help me?
<SlimeyPete> try "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre"
<Alex135> already installed
<Freddy2> hello
<SlimeyPete> hi.
<Alex135> Firefox intalled something that started with a G... i dont remember the name
<Freddy2> does desktop version include smp support? (useful for multi core cpus)
<alien__> SlimeyPete: i install the mod and http://127.0.0.1/ work but when i clink on test.php script it just give me to download test.php
<SlimeyPete> alien__: yeah sounds like execcgi option is not set
<alien__> how to set it ? :S
<SlimeyPete> alien__: look in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf or in the /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ scripts
<Alex135> whats the name of the plugin that firefox likes to install when it wants java?
<SlimeyPete> look for your directory (the one you are putting the file in eg /var/www)
<Alex135> there are a few of them i know...
<SlimeyPete> there should be a "<Directory /var/www>" bit. Put "Options +ExecCGI" in that bit.
<SlimeyPete> then do "sudo apache2ctl restart"
<JavaBeans> Alright, heading out for a while
<alien__> <SlimeyPete> there should be a "<Directory /var/www>" bit. Put "Options +ExecCGI" in that bit.
<JavaBeans> Take it easy all
<alien__> how you mean "Put option +EXECGI
<werner> alien: in the httpd.conf (or whatever ...)
<SlimeyPete> write "Option +ExecCGI" between the "<directory /var/www>" and "</directory>"
<alien__> sorry i dont undrestnad what you mean :S
<alien__> how to put, and where
<sourcemaker> I try to use kvpn to login into a windows vpn network. The login is ok... but I do not receive any DNS?
<SlimeyPete> alien__: look for <directory /var/www> in apache2.conf or in sites-enabled.
<werner> alien__: open your apache configuration file and search for <directory /var/www>
<SlimeyPete> alien__: you can use "kdesudo kate /etc/apache2/apache2.conf" to open the file.
<werner> alien__: after that line write "Option +ExecCGI"
<werner> or rt(f)m
<ThomasD> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<alien__> Slimey, after which line i put Option +ExecCG
<alien__> i opet site-enable and found
<alien__> line var/www
<Alex135> nvm i found what i needed... IcedTea was screwing up my system
<SlimeyPete> alien__: after <directory /var/www/> and before </directory>
<mefisto__> is k3b supposed to be able to rip movies from a dvd? the function in the tools menu doesn't seem to do anything
<waylandbill> sda1 how do I tell that to grub?
<sigma_1234> !info k9copy
<ubotu> k9copy (source: k9copy): DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.3-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 1409 kB, installed size 2748 kB
<mefisto__> sigma_1234: I was just wondering about that k3b function in tools menu. Is it currently broken?
<SlimeyPete> waylandbill: eh? what do you mean?
<sigma_1234> why does kubuntu not use lilo as a boot loader. i find it looks alot better graphically?
<SlimeyPete> if you want to change boot options, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<alien__> i put that
<sigma_1234> it probably just doesnt work
<alien__> but when i opet test.php its just give me to download test.php
<SlimeyPete> alien__: and you did "sudo apache2ctl restart"?
<waylandbill> linux occupies all of hda, added an sata drive and want to tell grub that windows is on the sata.
<werner> alien__: have you enabled php in apache.conf?
<alien__> no
<alien__> :S
<SlimeyPete> werner: package should've done that automatically,surely
<alien__> where i must enable ? :S
<werner> AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<SlimeyPete> alien__: did you do the restart? if not, you need to. sudo apache2ctl restart.
<werner> SlimeyPete: ah, ok, here not :-) (debian)
<alien__> Syntax error on line 6 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default:
<alien__> Invalid command 'Option', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<alien__> damir@damir:~$
<sigma_1234> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<sigma_1234> !info lilo
<ubotu> lilo (source: lilo): LInux LOader - The Classic OS loader can load Linux and others. In component main, is optional. Version 1:22.8-3ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 355 kB, installed size 1132 kB
<SlimeyPete> alien__: "Options"
<SlimeyPete> alien__: not "Option"
<waylandbill> I just dont know how the sata differs from the ide when I write the config to do the chainload
<alien__> okey, i was read this
<alien__> :)
<alien__> <werner> alien__: after that line write "Option +ExecCGI"
<SlimeyPete> qah
<SlimeyPete> ah
<SlimeyPete> well, it's "Options" :)
<werner> my falut, sorry
<alien__> i restart
<alien__> but its the same :(
<werner> SlimeyPete: maybe he should check out AddType application/x-httpd-php .php ??
<alien__> okey
<sourcemaker> damm... I can use vpn in linux.. what's wrong... I try to connect with a windows vpn server but it does not work
<alien__> now it works
<alien__> :)
<SlimeyPete> werner: yes, probably.
<sourcemaker> The connection is established.. but the route does not work... I can ping the server I require twice... then the route is wrong... no ping
<alien__> thanks for help
<SlimeyPete> alien__: :)
<werner> have a nice day
<chupie> i have kubuntu installed on my laptop and i want to use the monitor out port.. how would i go about using that?
<acee1234> can anyone tell me how to keep my computer from freezing when i try to restart x or even log out using ati x1400 with restricted drivers
<acee1234> i guess this room is dead
<RoboCop> Configuration failed. The following error occured:
<RoboCop> Could not detect sqlite3! Please specify the path to the directory containing sqlite3.h via the command line option --sqlite3-includes="/path/to/file"
<RoboCop> help?
<mephist> where am i ?
<mephist> so...any body here?
<mephist> Haaaa
<mephist> see u ...^^~
<mephist> 有人嗎
<ScorpKing> RoboCop: what are you trying?
<RoboCop> ScorpKing INSTAL and ircd. inspircd
<ScorpKing> RoboCop: sorry, i don't understand. are you trying to install mysql?
<RoboCop> ScorpKing no. i just got the msg i pasted
<ScorpKing> RoboCop: look through the forums on http://www.inspircd.org/forum/
<RoboCop> k
<iamanidiot> ok i need help
<ScorpKing> !ask | iamanidiot
<ubotu> iamanidiot: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<iamanidiot> i have weird sound drivers and need to compile them but i have no idea how to
<iamanidiot> i have been told to read the install file but it makes no sense
<ScorpKing> iamanidiot: open konsole and go to the directory where the source is then type ./configure
<mefisto__> iamanidiot: but why do you want "weird sound drivers"?
<iamanidiot> oh like it isnt supported natively by KDE
<ScorpKing> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ScorpKing> iamanidiot: see if it's listed there ^
<henk> hi all, I just installed Kubuntu Gutsy on this system and I have a strange problem with printing... cups' error log tells me lp0 give a permission denied and syslog gives me some strange inode permission error? does this ring any bells?
<ScorpKing> !sound > iamanidiot
<iamanidiot> ok i got the configure command
<iamanidiot> now what
<iamanidiot> make
<iamanidiot> make install
<iamanidiot> ?
<ScorpKing> iamanidiot: yes - make
<iamanidiot> then?
<henk> strange thing is, printing a test page while setting up the printer worked like normal...
<RoboCop> ScorpKing . i have located it. but in the app setup. it says .bash: --sqlite3-includes=/usr/include/sqlite3.h: No such file or directory
<ScorpKing> RoboCop: doesn't it need a sql database?
<RoboCop> ScorpKing dont know
<iamanidiot> do i do make install next?
<ScorpKing> iamanidiot: sudo make install
<iamanidiot> ok
<iamanidiot> ok now it says to edit my /etc/modules.conf or conf.modules
<henk> hm... doing a chmod o+rw /dev/lp0 solved my problem... but i don't think that's a smart thing to do?
<iamanidiot> ScorpKing: what do i do next?
<ScorpKing> henk: no. what do ls -l /dev/lp0 say?
<ScorpKing> iamanidiot: the module should be installed now. read that sound link ubotu gave you
<iamanidiot> ScorpKing: it still says i have more to do in the readme
<ScorpKing> !paste | iamanidiot
<ubotu> iamanidiot: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ScorpKing> iamanidiot: pastebin it please
<ScorpKing> the readme ;)
<iamanidiot> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55500/
<ScorpKing> iamanidiot: what does ./snddevices do?
<iamanidiot> is that a rehtorical ?
<iamanidiot> ok i did that command
<ScorpKing> iamanidiot: that must be a file in the source directory
<iamanidiot> i dont understand step 4
<ScorpKing> ah
<ScorpKing> iamanidiot: kdesudo kate /etc/modules
<iamanidiot> refused by server
<iamanidiot> no protocol specified
<iamanidiot> cannot connect to X server
<ScorpKing> ugh..
<ScorpKing> some of that is normal
<ScorpKing> iamanidiot: you logged in as root?
<iamanidiot> yes
<ScorpKing> ah. that's the problem
<iamanidiot> ?
<ScorpKing> exit and try as normal user
<iamanidiot> how do i exit
<iamanidiot> just close konsole?
<ScorpKing> type exit
<ScorpKing> yes
<iamanidiot> ok
<iamanidiot> im in as myself
<ScorpKing> iamanidiot: kdesudo kate /etc/modules
<iamanidiot> ikm in
<iamanidiot> i am in*
<ScorpKing> what card do you have?
<iamanidiot> realtek
<ScorpKing> ok. now you can do step 4
<iamanidiot> and that would be?
<ScorpKing> from line 73 on that pastebin
<iamanidiot> and then save it?
<ScorpKing> yes
<iamanidiot> k
<iamanidiot> and then it says to compile the library and utilitie
<iamanidiot> s
<ScorpKing> iamanidiot: it sais reboot and the follow the rest of the steps
<iamanidiot> ok
<ScorpKing> iamanidiot: any news?
<ubuntu__> yo
<BluesKaj> yo yo
<ubuntu__> whats up, dawg?
<ScorpKing> hehe. hiya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> no dawgs or yoyos here
<BluesKaj> hey ScorpKing
<ubuntu__> is coolio a dawg?
<BluesKaj> uhmm, ubuntu__, do you have a relavent kubuntu question ?
<intelikey> guess not
<BluesKaj> good, I can't stand that IM ghettospeak
<theTheme> I'm having a problem running EAC under wine.  I've set up the profiles that I want to use, but whenever I try to load those profiles I get an "unhandled exception" error.  Has anyone had this problem?  I've read a lot of things that say that EAC runs flawlessly in wine
<intelikey> BluesKaj i resemble that remark :)
<BluesKaj> for those of us unfamiliar with EAC, pls tell us what it is
<BluesKaj> intelikey, resemble ?  :)
<intelikey> yeah
<theTheme> Sorry, Exact Audio Copy
<intelikey> doing something that linux can't natively do theTheme ?
<BluesKaj> theTheme, whynot use cdrecord
 * intelikey realizes that there are some things.  but can't imagine useing wine for audio
<theTheme> I'm just familiar with EAC from windows, setting up profiles for secure copies and such.  I'd be willing to learn new software if somone could point me to a good guide, and I can get an exact FLAC copy
<WaltzingAlong> !compiz > rkyve
<intelikey> !flac
<BluesKaj> intelikey, me either , why not just boot into windows if he loves the app so much
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> !cdrecord
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrecord - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !info cdrecord
<ubotu> cdrecord (source: cdrtools): command line CD writing tool. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10:2.01.01a33-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 539 kB, installed size 1224 kB
<toothpick> I need flash with opera for my daughters webkinz...I can't have my wife having another reason to complain about linux.
<lauren> so i installed kde4 on my ubuntu install... but kde (even without compiz) moves pretty slowly.... anyone have any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> toothpick, why not use Firefox ?
<intelikey> toothpick both flash and opera are closed source
<toothpick> I'll try firefox
<theTheme> Well, thanks guys
<intelikey> or should i say neither flash nor opera are free
<theTheme> I'll look into CDrecord
<toothpick> Last little thing I'm running into when I mount a cd I get an error about not being able to save a bookmark in my home path .kde
<ScorpKing> when using superkaramba X hangs (using 1.45GB RAM, 99% CPU) when the screensaver (slideshow) runs for a while and i come back to the box after about 30 minutes. is there a way to fix this or should i just not use superkaramba?
<intelikey> toothpick force your wife to read the M$ EULA :)
<toothpick> intelikey: what alternative to picasa do you recommend for open source?
<BluesKaj> toothpick, also, install the flashplugin-nonfree
<WaltzingAlong> digikam
 * ScorpKing loves digikam..
<intelikey> toothpick and the error probably means you ran something with sudo rather than kdesu     solution # sudo chown $USER -R $HOME/.kde
<toothpick> ok thanks
<toothpick> probably true, cause I didn't even know there was a kdesu
<toothpick> just was using sudo su
<intelikey> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<intelikey> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Negatratoron> Hi-hi, and I have a question about /boot/grub/device.map...
<Negatratoron> In grub.conf, there exists the line:
<Negatratoron> root (hd3,0)
<BluesKaj> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Negatratoron> Okay
<intelikey> grub.conf ?   what distro ?
<Negatratoron> Did I say grub.conf
<Negatratoron> I meant menu.lst
<Negatratoron> sorry
<BluesKaj> BBL ...stuff to do
<jussi01> Negatratoron: whats the question?
<Negatratoron> I'm trying to figure out how to phrase this all in one line :)
<intelikey> what is the question ?       i was thinking that  why  might be the question...
<ScorpKing> how do i send mail from bash? i get "/var/log/exim4/mainlog:2008-02-10 21:12:33 1JOHbN-0004RJ-99 ** me@someserver.com R=nonlocal: Mailing to remote domains not supported". am i supposed to add smtp login info somewhere?
<Negatratoron> When I boot, grub gives an error 17.  I can solve this by changing the "root (hd3,0)" to "root (hd0,0)".
<Negatratoron> The question is as follows:
<Negatratoron> Modifying device.map has no effect on anything.  Why?
<intelikey> only read when updating the MBR ?
<intelikey> for three houndred please
<Negatratoron> What?
<kubuntu__> can someone plz help me?
<sub[t]rnl> hd0,0 is the grub equivalent of your hard drives first partition ex. sda1.  grubs hd0,1 would be sda2, et cetra. define the correct place in the menu.lst
<intelikey> sorry. bad joke.     answer is the same though.   /boot/grub/device.map is only read when updating the MBR   i think.
<vhozard> i have xawtv and i want a config file ~./xawtv to make resolution 720x576, howto?
<sub[t]rnl> !ask | kubuntu_
<ubotu> kubuntu_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<vhozard> ok
<vhozard> so: i have xawtv and i want a config file ~./xawtv to make resolution 720x576, howto?
<Negatratoron> Does anyone know of some way to force device.map to be read?
<intelikey> Negatratoron grub-install
<vhozard> anyone: i have xawtv and i want a config file ~./xawtv to make resolution 720x576, howto?
<Negatratoron> Okay, thank you
<jussi01> !repeat | vhozard
<ubotu> vhozard: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<vhozard> ok
<intelikey> Negatratoron also of note.  the nomynclature of grub is wIErD </shivers>  if you have two ide drives on seperate cables /dev/hda and /dev/hdc  they are still (hd0)  and  (hd1)  to grub.
<Negatratoron> I don't actually have any IDE drives, but thank you anyway
<vhozard> i have xawtv and i want a config file ~./xawtv to make resolution 720x576, howto?
<intelikey> Negatratoron same for *ata
<nacho_> hello any people speak spanish
<Lynoure> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<intelikey> vhozard i know that your question is the most important thing in the world.  but you are repeting it a little bit oftener than needs be.   have you tried to read the xawtv docs ?
<intelikey> vhozard maybe search for "xawtv runtime configuration" even.     if i had ever played with xawtv maybe i could help, but i haven't.
<teo_> can some one tell me how to install php with gd library ??
<vhozard> i searched, but i cant find
<vhozard> and, yes, intelikey you are right i must calm down
<fdoving> teo_: first install php the normal way, then install the package php5-gd
<intelikey> !info php5-gd | teo_ this ?
<ubotu> teo_ this ?: php5-gd (source: php5): GD module for php5. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.3-1ubuntu6.3 (gutsy), package size 32 kB, installed size 164 kB
<teo_> thnx..
<vhozard> maybe, with screenshot someone van help: http://vhozard.googlepages.com/xawtv.jpg
<vhozard> anyone who can help me with xawtv???
<vitok> Hallo Leute! Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Tip bei der Grundeinstellung des BIOS geben?
<vhozard> vitok, plz speak english
<vitok> Oh, i`m Sorry.
<gregor_> or #kubuntu-de
<vhozard> yes
<jussi01> !de | vitok
<ubotu> vitok: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jussi01> vhozard: pastebin the config file - cant garantee I can help, but Ill take a look
<JohnFlux> is it possible to do an apt-get dist-upgrade    without it downloading _all_ the packages first?
<JohnFlux> so that it installs the packages as it goes along
<jussi01> JohnFlux: no, not that I know of
<intelikey> vhozard http://tldp.org  and type in a search for xawtv  ?
<vhozard> jussi, thats the problem i dont know the config file (it doesnt come with installing via apt-get)
<intelikey> vhozard also usefull     dpkg -L xawtv | less   to list all files from the xawtv package
<vhozard> ill try
<chefjr> hallo ...
<intelikey> vhozard sometimes that will show things in /etc that you may have over looked.   also any docs that come with it.   /usr/share/doc/*
<vhozard> i'll searcg
<vhozard> search
<vhozard> intelikey i cant find
<intelikey> sorry.  that's all i can do for you on that one.
<thechris> flash amd64
<vhozard> ok, thanks anyway
<thechris> the script on the forums did not work
<RoboCop> Could not detect openssl! Please specify the path to the directory containing openssl/ssl.h via the command line option --openssl-includes="/path/to/file"
<intelikey> RoboCop trying to compile something ?
<RoboCop> intelikey ya
<usuario> test
<RoboCop> intelikey inspircd.
<LamerMan> how can i kill a tcp connection from console?
<intelikey> hmmm i'm not seeing an openssl-dev package...
<intelikey> LamerMan ifconfig <interface> down
<intelikey> LamerMan kill the process that opened it ?
<LamerMan> one tcp connection, not the whole interface
<LamerMan> :)
<intelikey> heh. well you have to be specific, or you'll get what you ask for    :)))
<LamerMan> intelikey, just killing connection without killing processes or the whole network
<intelikey> LamerMan normally there is a process "holding the door open"   find and kill it.
<LamerMan> intelikey, i need it to debug that process :)
<sub[t]rnl> or use netstat
<sub[t]rnl> tcpkill too :>
<sub[t]rnl> sudo tcpkill host x.x.x.x
<intelikey> hmmm tcpkill  i don't have that, wonder what package it comes in ?
<LamerMan> sub[t]rnl thanks, i've been just recommended this program on another channel, i'll try it
<sub[t]rnl> intelikey➜ apt-file tells me dsniff
<intelikey> k
<fdoving> dsniff got a bunch of usefull stuff.
<sub[t]rnl> not a bunch, ettercap can do the majority of the entire dsniff package
<sub[t]rnl> but yeah, tcpkill is nice
<Nutubuntu> I've built a new box with new disks and want to transfer my /home/directory ... there was a handy tar cmd sequence that allowed piping tar from one mountpoint through untar into another, transferring the files and permissions structure along with the files themselves, but I can't remember it or (so far) figure it out from man tar ... I'm a n00b to tar.
<intelikey> i dont think i'll install dsniff right now.    "dmidecode dsniff laptop-detect libdb4.2 libice6 libnet1 libnids1.20 libpcap0.8 libsm6 libssl0.9.7 libx11-6 libxau6 libxext6 libxmu6 libxt6 x11-common"
<intelikey> too many deps.
<sub[t]rnl> what was the total install size it gave?
<RoboCop>  i need ssl.h     which package might be having it?
<RoboCop> sub[t]rnl
<sub[t]rnl> !find openssl
<ubotu> Found: libcurl4-openssl-dev, pyopenssl-doc, python-pyopenssl, python-pyopenssl-dbg, aolserver4-nsopenssl (and 11 others)
<intelikey> Nutubuntu    tar -cf - "$1" | tar -xf - -C "$2"
<ubuntu> >server irc<iiens<net
<Nutubuntu> intelikey: thanks!
<shazow> hiya, I just did a fresh install of the latest kubuntu hardy, and kdm loads fine, but when i log in, at "initializing system services", it fails with the error "Could not start ksmserver"
<nosrednaekim> shazow: #ubuntu+1
<sn00zer> hello all, is there a way to find out why amarok is taking 92% of my cpu whenever the track changes?
<shazow> k
<nosrednaekim> shazow: if they can't help you there, file a bug
<shazow> nosrednaekim: thanks
<shazow> very convenient that the ubuntuforums decided to be taken down today :P
<nosrednaekim> shazow: there is always the kubuntuforums
<shazow> not as much luck there
<andreas__> hi there. is there a project that offers "respins" of kubuntu? i don't want to download 700mb only to find out i have to download another 500mb for the same packages..
<nosrednaekim> andreas__: what do you mean, respics
<nosrednaekim> *respins
<andreas__> respins
<nosrednaekim> remastersys might be able to do it.
<nosrednaekim> andreas__: ooo I get cha...
<andreas__> http://fedoraunity.org/re-spins
<andreas__> like these
<andreas__> remastersys, let me have a look
<andreas__> seems like i would have to have a working copy of mint...
<nosrednaekim> oh.....
<andreas__> i first thought of jidgo, but i didn't found a jigdo template newer than the official release..
<intelikey> Krap. to install festival, i have to install both perl and python   ;/
<intelikey> so i guess i just won't install it.      but i may hack it....
<andreas__> what do you have against perl and python
<intelikey> bloat
<biovore> scripting languages..
<biovore> there all bloat
<andreas__> ah yes. it will take another 50mb of your 500gb disk
<NickPresta> andreas__, intelikey runs a fairly minimalistic system, if I recall correctly :)
<intelikey> andreas__ 57.5MB of my 4g disk.
<andreas__> ever considered slackware ;)
<intelikey> yep have 5.0 non-release release on cd
<fdoving> dsl is nice.
<intelikey> have dsl too
<andreas__> ah 5.0 was a good one
<andreas__> the best 1995 has to offer, as i always say
<intelikey> :)
<fdoving> how is 12? i've downloaded the dvd, not had time to test yet.
<andreas__> solid
<intelikey> andreas__ but i'm not gonna be downloading dvd's over dialup.   one cd was bad enough.
<andreas__> slackware offers cds. you can get  a complete system (without kde) with the first cd
<intelikey> and a 57m dl is six days of bandnarrowness     that's part of what i have against perl & python
<intelikey> well that was exagerated just a little.  but you get the point.
<andreas__> really doesn't matter thouth. give 12.1 a try when it comes out
<intelikey> i dont even have bash installed    "more bloat"  :)
<sub[t]rnl> sheesh
<sub[t]rnl> what are you running on, an etch-a-sketch?
<sub[t]rnl> :>
<intelikey> chalk board
<intelikey> :)
<biovore> intelikey's computer has switches on the front for direct binary input :-P
<sub[t]rnl> muaha
<andreas__> hmm, 4gb hard drive.. i'd say a p2 and 64 match that
<andreas__> 64mb ram
<intelikey> Kernel: Linux 2.6.15-Area51-586 | Distro: Debian/GNU Ubuntu | CPU: P1MMX processor @ 100 Mhz | Mem usage: 8.1/123.5 MB (7%) | Swap usage: unavailable | Disk usage(/dev/root): 2.7/4.2 GB (64%) | Uptime: 4 days 23 mins 55 secs
<biovore> hmm.. My gumstix has more horse power then intelikey's PC
<biovore> :-P
<intelikey> :)
<darkalien> hello witch packet must i install that i can watch flv? my player is totem
<andreas__> cheater; you have upgraded the ram
<andreas__> darkalien: xine based players should work
<intelikey> andreas__ :)    it did have 32m when i installed.      and yes ubuntu hoary could be installed on 32m ram  but it wan't easy.
<andreas__> to be more precise they need to utilize ffmpeg. videolan, mplayer, kaffeine should all work
<darkalien> can i watch it with totem ? its my favorite
<val0> how do you check what SSL library you have installed?
<andreas__> iff there is a xine-backend for totem or a gstreamer-plugin
<darkalien> ok mom
<andreas__> i really don't know the state of the art for gstreamer
<keny> hi
<darkalien> flash demuxer plugin faild :(
<keny> wie geht's
<andreas__>  pkg-config --modversion openssl
<darkalien> keny du bist in einem englischem irc
<val0> andreas__: thanks
<DiceyDays> Does the kubuntu 7.10 alternate cd support install time encryption?
<noam_> hi i have a question. as per http://mikearthur.co.uk/2007/12/30/konqueror-with-latest-adobe-flash-howto/ i tried making kmplayer play .swfs with /home/noam/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so, however this doesn't work, kmplayer still tries using mplayer to play those. is ubuntu's kmplayer special regarding configuration?
<alien__> SlimeyPete
<noam_> i see there are 3 kmplayerrc files...
<reepicheep__> #name Francis Drake
<intelikey> !away > SirFrancis
<SirFrancis> sorry
<noam_> christ! this solution does not work in ubuntu because kmplayer doesn't have npp compiled in
<noam_> so we're screwed and we'll never have flash in konqueror again *burts out crying*
<andreas__> there already is patch
<noam_> for nspluginviewer?
<andreas__> a patch.
<andreas__> actually i'm surprised the kubuntu folks haven't applied it
<andreas__> yes. konqueror with the 115 flash plugin
<andreas__> afaik suse and fedora have it applied
<noam_> in testing, and as far as i understand it sort of semi-working-ish
<intelikey> a patch a ?
<intelikey> apache ?
<jpatrick> andreas__: it's been applied and uploaded
<jpatrick> andreas__: days ago
<andreas__> well, good for you.
<andreas__> and for noam_
<noam_> what? so nspluginviewer shouldn't crash on flash when 115 is installed?
<andreas__> it should never crash ;)
<noam_> in the current condition of kubuntu 7.10, as represented by the state of the repositories, is nspluginviewer crashing?
<andreas__> first of all, you should remove all those hacks you have found on random blogs on the internet  :P
<intelikey> on a perfect chalk board you would neven hear fingure nails
<noam_> :)
<noam_> andreas__, and, is there a way to get flash working in konqueror?
<ForgeAus> hey intelikey :)
<intelikey> ForgeAus shalom
<andreas__> there is. just don't ask me how; i don't even run kubuntu at the moment. update your system, remove everything you have done yourself and hope
<intelikey> !burp </troll>
<aharoon> hi ihave proplem with ktorrent its download speed never increase than 3kb/s the same torrent on windows download at 20-25kb/s in kubuntu i download regular at 25 kb/s
<djdarkman> hello, I`ve noticed big difference between the CD version of kubuntu gutsy and the downloaded version, is this real?
<djdarkman> or is it just me?
<djdarkman> *corretly between the CD and the DVD
<intelikey> live CD's are alwasy sluggish
<djdarkman> yes but even after install???
<intelikey> shouldn't be   no
<Toothpick> I seem to lose my internet connection (wireless broadcom) and rebooting is the only thing that brings it back.
<intelikey> same version ?
<nosrednaekim> Toothpick: are you using ndiswrapper?
<djdarkman> yes, but strangely, the CD version installs kubuntu incorrectly
<surgy> hey scump
<djdarkman> maybe it`s becasuse on the DVD i used the text mode install?
<intelikey> that's not so strange.    yes use the textmode    ubuquity leaves much to be desired
<nosrednaekim> well, the DVD has more crap on it..
<intelikey> lots
<aharoon> anyone have idea how to configure ktorrent to speed download?? or at least repair my sittuation
<Crashed> Hey guys, I'm running the live Kubuntu disc (I'm a linux newbie). I'm having a problem installing flash player.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: yes, flash installation is broken.
<intelikey> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<intelikey> nosrednaekim again ?
<Crashed> Thanks a lot intelikey.
<Crashed> Oh flash is broken? :(
<intelikey> it was,  but i thought they fixed it...
<Crashed> I get a new computer, it's got no OS, so I pop in Kubuntu so I can *finally* watch youtube videos.
<jeisma> anyone know anything about perl?
<Crashed> And now you're telling me that I can't!? >:(
<nosrednaekim> ooo, maybe they fixed it.
<jeisma> Crashed why can't you? you should be able to
<Crashed> I don't know how to install it. :)
<tim_> !nickserve
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickserve - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Crashed> .tar.gz, .rpm, and YUM. Which should I choose?
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: go download the adobe deb for it.
<Crashed> Ah.
<aharoon>  hi ihave proplem with ktorrent its download speed never increase than 3kb/s the same torrent on windows download at 20-25kb/s in kubuntu i download regular at 25 kb/s
<tim_> can any one tell me how to retrieve my nickserv password
<nosrednaekim> there SHOULD be a .deb for it there
<Crashed> There is none on the page.
<intelikey> !register > tim_
<sub[t]rnl> aharoon➜ are you behind a router?
<aharoon> yes
<Toothpick> nosrednaekim: don't think so, I'm using the proprietary driver though
<Toothpick> so maybe
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: then get the tar.gz
<sub[t]rnl> aharoon➜ do you have the proper ports forwarded?
<Crashed> Alright, I open the tar.gz with Ark
<Crashed> Then what do I do?
<nosrednaekim> Toothpick: nah... that would be Fw_cutter then...
<aharoon> i opened 3 port in router and set them in port , udp tracker port , upnp and nothing changed
<Crashed> Inside is a shell script and a .so file.
<Crashed> When I try to run the shell script, it just shows me the script.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: untar it into a folder, go to that folder on the command line, and run the shell script
<nosrednaekim> run the shell script from the command line with "./shellscriptname"
<Crashed> Is there a hotkey in Kubuntu to bring up the desktop?
<aharoon>  port , udp tracker port , DHT communication
<sub[t]rnl> aharoon➜ in the general tab in ktorrent, enable use DHT to get addition peers.  Set the port and have your router forward that port.  Enable protocol encryption as well, in case your isp is monitoring
<Crashed> Ahha. It is working. :)
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: hrm, can't think of it off the top of my head, but i'm sure you could set one.
<Crashed> On Windows, I'd use the windows key + D.
<Crashed> Very convenient.
<aharoon> i already did that nothing changed
<Crashed> Does Age of Empires run on Kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: possibly under WINE
<Crashed> I should probably just make this my permanent OS, but I wanna play some games.
<sub[t]rnl> aharoon➜ your settings within Download prefrences will also play a factor into your torrent speeds.  Especially maximum connects and maximum upload rate.
<Crashed> Hm. What kind of system requirements would you say you'd need for WINE?
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl hehhe  that "in case your isp is monitoring" line set off three alarms here   lol
<sub[t]rnl> woops :P
<Crashed> AMD 3000+, 768MB DDR RAM sound good?
<sub[t]rnl> aharoon➜ let me rephrase, in case your isp is monitorring torrent traffic.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: if it can play the original game under windows... it can play it under wine.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: at least on the hardware side...WINE might not have the capability for that game yet
<Crashed> Ah, I see.
<aharoon> everything is set to 0 i changed ports of port, UDP tracker and fforworded them in router i set number of upload slots to 10 max upload rate to 3
<Crashed> Hm, Flash player needs Mozilla.
<Toothpick> yes, fwcutter, any ideas?
<Crashed> I was using Konqueror.
<Crashed> Konquorer
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: it says that?
<sub[t]rnl> aharoon➜ if everything is set to 0, then you have some problems.  Setting unlimited will hamper your speeds
<aharoon> i dont think the proplem with isp i download from windows at 25kb
<Crashed> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<Crashed> Eh.
<Crashed> ERROR: Your home directory does not have a Mozilla, Netscape, or Opera
<aharoon> what is the pest setting?
<Crashed> browser user directory. Run one of these browsers at least once
<Crashed> Kubuntu doesn't come with FireFox preinstalled, does it?
<sub[t]rnl> aharoon➜ theres a formula that you can find for the settings, based off your maximum upload/download rates
<sub[t]rnl> aharoon➜ are you using dialup?
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: run "touch .mozilla"
<aharoon> dsl 256
<tim_> is there anyway to reset my nickserv password? the intelikey link didnt help
<Crashed> Man I love my new PC. I've been running an AMD K6-2 475 MHz, 64MB RAM, 12.5GB HDD, 8MB integrated graphics for the longest time.
<sub[t]rnl> aharoon➜ well, thats a horrid download rate then.  if you find a torrent with a good ratio of peers/seeders that is over say 100, then you should be getting at least 200
<mefisto__> I'm getting an error in konsole when trying to start konqueror and kaffeine "Inconsistency detected by ld.so" any idea how to fix it?
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: yech :)
<Crashed> Ran it, it says nothing. And when I try installing Flash I get the same error. I'll just go install FF now.
<tim_> !nickserve
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickserve - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Crashed> This machine's got an x800XL :)
<matt__> i seem to be having minor issues with katapult. It is supposed to use the entries for kmenuedit, correct? That is the only "catalog"  I have selected, but there is a lot of "spam" when I use katapult. I'm thinking that most of the "spam" is automatic entries made by wine or something? I've deleted everthing out of kmenuedit that I don't want, but still nothing.
<intelikey> nosrednaekim err ummm if .mozilla is not a dir that will make a regular file which may be in the way of future actions    maybe   rm .mozilla ;mkdir .mozilla -p
<Crashed> Scores 4.9 / 5.9 on Vista, not that that matters too much.
<aharoon> the same torrent i tried  on my pc but i was in windows os it download at 20-25 kb\s the proplem with setting i guess
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: hrm... so true whoops
<intelikey> nosrednaekim commands listed there are safe even if the dir exists.
<Crashed> Could the fact that I'm running Kubuntu off the Live CD be causing a slower download speed on my torrent?
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: run "rm .mozilla"
<Crashed> Because there's like 900 seeders, but I'm only hitting 25 KB/s.
<aaron_> lol
<aaron_> thast shitty
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: it could....
<Crashed> Nothing nos.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: good...
<Crashed> Good? :P
<nosrednaekim> install firefox then....
<gitrdun^> lol
<Crashed> I absolutely dispised FireFox on my K6-2 system. Now I'm gonna love it :D
<Crashed> Despised.
<Crashed> I can't spell at all today.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: usually, when you run simple commands on the command line, its better if they DON"T tell you anything.
<gitrdun^> im on shrrooms i cant see
<Crashed> Nos: I'll remember that.
<matt__> i seem to be having minor issues with katapult. It is supposed to use the entries for kmenuedit, correct? That is the only "catalog"  I have selected, but there is a lot of "spam" when I use katapult. I'm thinking that most of the "spam" is automatic entries made by wine or something? I've deleted everthing out of kmenuedit that I don't want, but still nothing.
<intelikey> Crashed what he's saying is that in linux "no error == no error"
<Crashed> Alright, cool.
<mefisto__> what does the error "Inconsistency detected by ld.so" mean? any idea how to fix it?
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: how are you installing firefox? through apt-get?
<DiceyDaysx> Does the kubuntu 7.10 alternate cd support install time encryption?
<nosrednaekim> DiceyDaysx: I think so.
<Crashed> So do you think $200 for a used AMD 3000+ (s939), 256MB (I think) x800XL, 768MB DDR RAM, 40GB HDD, + TV tuner was a good deal?
<DiceyDaysx> nosrednaekim: K. Thanks
<Crashed> nos... is that what I should be doing? I always forget about apt-get.
<intelikey> mefisto__ doesn't sound good.   what opjest is barking that error ?
<Crashed> I just downloaded the FireFox tar.gz off the site.
<aharoon> no ides here?
<aharoon> *ideas
<mefisto__> intelikey: when I try to start konqueror, and kaffeine (so far)
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: thats the hard way.... run "apt-get update && apt-get install firefox"
<Crashed> Err
<Crashed> I ran sudo apt-get install firefox
<Crashed> I was getting bitched at for not being root.
<intelikey> mefisto__ what did you do   reload without reformating ?
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: right... but did you update your package lists first?
<Crashed> No :(
<mefisto__> intelikey: I don't know what you mean
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: "sudo apt-get update"
<Crashed> Is installing WINE just as easy as installing FireFox?
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: yes
<nosrednaekim> if its in the repositories, its just as easy (and WINE is)
<Crashed> Oh, awesome then.
<Crashed> Should I re-install firefox now that I've updated?
<intelikey> mefisto__ the error makes me think that you have libs that don't match the library database cache       it's checking a lib "dot.so file" and saying "wow i shouldn't be geting that info from that file"
<noobtube> ok how can i access my /etc/module.conf
<noobtube> ?
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: oh... it installed it before?
<Crashed> Yes it did.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: nah... no need then.
<Crashed> This is a fairly recent Kubuntu image.
<Crashed> Alright, cool.
<nosrednaekim> run firefox... and then run that flash installer again.
<Crashed> I just ran firefox, it looked like it was loading for a minute -- it's dissapeared from my task bar now.
<intelikey> mefisto__ like maybe you installed another glibc package or something   "probably not glibc but something along that line"
<noobtube> can i get some help? how do i get to my /etc/modules.conf?
<mefisto__> intelikey: I got this error after installing kdetv. It ran ok the first time, but after closing it, it wouldn't start. then I couldn't start konq or kaffeine
<nosrednaekim> noobtube: "kdesudo kate /etc/modules.conf"
<noobtube> thank you
<Crashed> FireFox is no where to be found.
<Crashed> I run it, it loads, it goes away.
<Crashed> :(
<intelikey> yep library hickup.  mefisto__   run# sudo ldconfig -v     see what it reviels
<andreas__> run it from a terminal
<andreas__> ther ejust might be a more helpful error message ;)
<aharoon> is there any program for torrnet to try it?
<aharoon> better than ktorrent
<mefisto__> intelikey: what should I be looking for in the output?
<val0> so what's the dealio with the kernel exploit? should we worry :D
<intelikey> mefisto__ error messages
<intelikey> mefisto__ even warnings
<intelikey> val0 which exploit ?
<Crashed> Oops
<Crashed> Changed resolution, and it killed all my applications./
<Crashed> Anyway, what's up with Firefox?
<val0> intelikey: first article on /. today :D
<val0> and it specifically mentions debian/ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: try running it from the command line, it should give you a decent error message
<Crashed> I just type in 'firefox' ?
<nosrednaekim> yep
<Crashed> No errors.
<Crashed> But nothing happens.
<nosrednaekim> it goes right back to the command line?
<Crashed> Almost instantly, yes.
<mefisto__> intelikey: I get a long list like this: libnss_mdns6.so.2 -> libnss_mdns6.so.2 but no warnings or errors
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: run "ls | grep .moz"
<nosrednaekim> does it return anything?
<val0> intelikey: did you find it or do you want me to send you a link?
<Crashed> Nothing
<tarin> can anyone help me setup gutsy as a webserver
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: odd, you know, sometimes things behave wierdly off the liveCD... why aren't you installing?
<nosrednaekim> !webserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Crashed> I was going to install windows. :/
<nosrednaekim> !LAMP | tarin
<ubotu> tarin: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Crashed> Please don't hurt me for saying that :P
<intelikey> mefisto__ are you still unable to open konqueror ?
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: I won't... I have windows on here, I use it for Garmin navigation.
<Crashed> Hell, I should just install this and play around with linux.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: install XP first.
<Crashed> Well, don't hurt me for this either, but I'm downloading XP.
<nosrednaekim> !warez
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Crashed> Yeah I know :(
<Crashed> Ive been using such an ancient PC for so long that I haven't been able to even run XP.
<andreas__> (vista is better anyway)
<Crashed> I need to pick up a copy sometime.
<intelikey> val0 looks like if you have the infected kernel,  then yes.   there should be a patch in the repos very soon
<nosrednaekim> lol
<andreas__> :D
<mefisto__> intelikey: same error: Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/i386/dl-machine.h: 550: elf_machine_rel_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xff) == 8' failed!
<Crashed> I don't want to install 98SE :]
<val0> intelikey: the new ver of firefox has an issue too :( and adobe 2008 as well... great weekend! i don't wont to go to work tomorrow
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: then install Kubuntu.
<Crashed> That I am doing right now.
<intelikey> val0 heh.  yeah.
<Crashed> Alright, it's asking me what kind of partition I want for Kubuntu.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: what do you use your computer for? games? or mostly surfing and such.
<Crashed> Which option is the use-all option?
<intelikey> val0 that's yet another bid for using the LTS or debian stable.
<Crashed> Well, it *used* to be mostly surfing. But now that I can play games, I definately want to catch up.
<Crashed> Stopp playing games since 2000. I really need to catch up :)
<Crashed> I stopped*
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: well, there are plenty of free games for Linux, if you don't already have some bought
<intelikey> mefisto__ is that a 64 bit install ?
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: you mean for partitioning?
<Crashed> Yes
<Crashed> I want it to use my entire HDD, but I can't really understand.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: "guided - use entire disk"
<mefisto__> intelikey: no
<intelikey> k
<Crashed> I don't see that option.
<nosrednaekim> what options do you see?
<Crashed> 'Erase entire disk' - I got that one.
<val0> intelikey: as opposed to? (asking because i really don't know :D)
<Crashed> Resize master, partition #1
<Crashed> Use the largest continuous free space
<intelikey> mefisto__ well i'm at a loss on that.   time to hit google and the bug reports.
<Crashed> And manually edit.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: yeah..."erase entire disk"
<intelikey> val0 ubuntu latest
<Crashed> Alright, thanks.
<intelikey> val0 or debian testing
<mefisto__> intelikey: trouble is I don't understand much of what I've found, and no mention of a solution
<thiemster> only 38 more members to go in the ubuntu forums for 500,000
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: never seen that mix of options before though.... is this the 7.10, gusty (the latest release)?
<Crashed> Would I be able to still talk on IRC while installing?
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: yes
<Crashed> Awesome :D
<Crashed> What's the command to check?
<intelikey> mefisto__ yeah. i'm not much help there either,  sorry.
<val0> intelikey: oh i see, i always thought those were for people who know what they are doing, so i am not going anywhere near those!
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: though if you are torrenting... you may not want to wipe the disk, cause thats "hopefully" where you are torrenting to
<Crashed> Well, it says it's formatting everything.
<intelikey> val0 well ubuntu dapper drake LTS isn't affected by that exploit.  kernel is loder than the window of exploit
<Crashed> test
<Crashed> Why is my mouse scroll button binded to the clipboard?
<intelikey> loder/older
<Crashed> That is very odd :P
<val0> intelikey: cool, thanks for the info!
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: command to check is "lsb_release -a"
<intelikey> Crashed middle click.
<Crashed> Hopefully WINE works with my favourite application.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: middle click in KDE is paste
<Crashed> Hm, this is 6.10, nosrednaekim.
<Goliath23> hi. I heard that the newer nvidia drivers fix a problem with kde4 and provide better performance. the newest package I can get in gutsy is driver version 1.00.14 the nvidia homepage provides 169.09 ... is there a better way to install a newer version than taking the one from the nvidia homepage?
<intelikey> val0 2.6.17 through 2.6.24.1 only.
<Crashed> Ah, that's good to know.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: fairly old....
<Crashed> Oh really?
<nosrednaekim> over a year
<Crashed> Heh
<Crashed> Wrote this damn thing on a CD-R.
<nosrednaekim> 2 releases old,
<Crashed> Saving my only CD-RW for Windows.
<intelikey> nosrednaekim and Crashed as long as xorg has existed....   5 years ?
<nosrednaekim> but don't worry, it'll work fine.
<Crashed> What kind of system resources does Kubuntu use?
<intelikey> oh sorry.  i'm out of sync there.
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: hrm, didn't know that was a X thing. ^_^
<Crashed> I remember it was bad news when I ran it on my K6-2. Took nearly an hour to boot up.
<intelikey> nosrednaekim yes it's X not kde.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: should be speedy on that hardware...
<Crashed> :]
<intelikey> nosrednaekim actualy linux  not X   but i don't know the origen of that
<Crashed> I'm thinking of dropping a light HTTP server OS on my K6-2. Turn it into a server.
<Crashed> Probably wouldn't even be able to handle a website decently.
<intelikey> Crashed apache cherokee ?
<intelikey> sure it will.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: oh yeah.... it should...
<Crashed> Hm
<Crashed> Maybe I should do that then.
<Crashed> Does Kubuntu have any free, good software for TV tuners?
<intelikey> until they post your url on /.
 * intelikey runs cherokee on all his pinguins
<Crashed> Kubuntu is so shiny compared to 98SE.
<intelikey> i didn't say they were open to the public.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: depends on if the TV tuner is supported.there is Ktv and MythTv
<Crashed> Hm
<Crashed> http://byond.com/members/Crashed/files/crashedpc.html
<intelikey> !tv
<ubotu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<VanDyke> hummm
<Crashed> I've got a powerview TV tuner.
<VanDyke> can't join #ubuntu
<Crashed> Oh jesus, that page looks like garbage. It looked fine in IE. I'm gonna love hating IE now :P
<Crashed> And I should probably put 'Time since Crashed's PC arrival'
<intelikey> VanDyke banned ?
<VanDyke> yea
<VanDyke> and the weird thing is
<VanDyke> I've never been to that channel before
<nosrednaekim> !hardware | Crashed, look for it in this page
<ubotu> Crashed, look for it in this page: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<intelikey> maybe your nick/ip preceeded you...
<VanDyke> really strange
<VanDyke> intelikey: are you in that channel?
<intelikey> no.
<Crashed> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimedia
<Crashed> I'm guessing my card isn't supported?
<intelikey> VanDyke there is a channel   #ubuntu-ops   for this sort of thing.
<VanDyke> I just installed ubuntu 8.04 in my desktop
<Crashed> If it doesn't work, I'll have to use XP - definately. :(
<intelikey> and a #ubuntu+1 for that sort of thing
<VanDyke> intelikey: thx bro
<intelikey> Crashed use what ever your concious will let you use.    mine and the EULA just don't jive.
<intelikey> VanDyke welcome
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: it may have a different chipset, find the exact model with "lspci"
<intelikey> or lshw
<Crashed> alright, time to restart to finish the installation.
<nosrednaekim> c ya!
<VanDyke> intelikey: got in :P
<nosrednaekim> VanDyke: FYI... the hardy channel is #ubuntu+1
<VanDyke> nosrednaekim: thx :)
<tzanger> good afternoon
<tzanger> just a question about linux-image-ume - any benefit to running it on an intel laptop?
<nosrednaekim> ume?
<nosrednaekim> never heard of that one
<nosrednaekim> !find linux-image-ume
<ubotu> Found: linux-image-ume
<nosrednaekim> !search linux-image-ume
<ubotu> Found:
<nosrednaekim> !info linux-image-ume
<ubotu> linux-image-ume (source: linux-meta): Linux kernel image on 386 Embedded/Mobile. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<nosrednaekim> tzanger: nah... don't use that.
<tzanger> nosrednaekim: ok, I'll just get the source for the regular vesion and turn up things like tickless
<nosrednaekim> tzanger: k
<tzanger> thanks :-)
<Crashed> Meh.
<Crashed> Yay for installed Kubuntu :)
<tzanger> actually I will try to set up the latest release of linux... -rt kills hibernate/suspend on this laptop
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: coolo :)
<Crashed> Thanks a lot for all the help, nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: now... you want flash?
<Crashed> Yeah, I'm working on it right now.
<nosrednaekim> yeah... you'll have to re grab firefox.
<Crashed> Already got it, and now it even works! :P
<nosrednaekim> ah.. one step ahead :)
<Crashed> These are some killer slow download speeds.
<Crashed> I need to run a bandwidth test.
<Crashed> I think my integrated network card is crap on this PC.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: yeah... you'll probably need to switch off of the main Download mirrors.
<nosrednaekim> or that could be the problem.
<Crashed> It's a 10/100 card.
<Crashed> So it *should* be fine.
<Crashed> Oh cool.
<Crashed> That was really weird. I started off floating at 50 KB/s (flash install file).
<Crashed> It went down and floated at 20, but at the very end it was hitting 150 KB/s.
<nosrednaekim> <_<
<nosrednaekim> well, the mirrors wouldn't affect the flash DL.. that would be  for firefox and other apps
<Crashed> Is there a graphical process manager, like Windows's task manager?
<Crashed> Hm.
<Crashed> One bandwidth test says I was capping at 700 kilobits per second (yeah, kilobits).
<Crashed> This one says 3000 kilobits, which is the connection I have.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: ctrl+esc
<nosrednaekim> or maybe alt+esc.. I forget
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: you ain't getting no sympaty from me...i'm on dial-up
<nosrednaekim> ^,^
<Crashed> Heh, that must suck.
<Crashed> You pay your own bills, and/or you live in the middle of no where?
<nosrednaekim> middle of nowhere
<Crashed> Yeah, that's the main problem people have.
<Crashed> No DSL or cable available in their area.
<Crashed> Cable is as cheap as dial-up these days.
<Crashed> What kind of game can I run to test out my graphics card's power?
<nosrednaekim> well, we do have cable avail.... but it costs like $60 as compared to $12 per month for dial-up
<Crashed> Actually, I should install WINE.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: nah... save that.. try some free linux games.
<clintc> Crashed: spring-ta will do it
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: gl-117 is a sweet combat flight sim
<Crashed> spring-ta?
<clintc> Crashed: or scroched 3d
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: not sure what games were in the edgy repositories
<clintc> Crashed: spring-ta = cool real time strategy game
<Crashed> It feels so good being able to play flash games now :D
<nosrednaekim> !find tremulous (edgy)
<ubotu> Found: tremulous, tremulous-data, tremulous-doc, tremulous-server
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: heh :)
<Crashed> Hey, this also means I can actually run some of my 3D opengl python projects too.
<clintc> Crashed: spring-ta gives my nvidia 6800 a pretty good workout
<sayucyof> hello
<Crashed> the x800XL is supposed to be comparable to the 6800GT
<clintc> can anyone suggest a really good dvd burner for working with k3b.. my lite-on just died and I need to replace it
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: oh.. thats an ATI? did you install the drivers.....
<kompaq> d
<Crashed> No
<sayucyof> nv :)
<Crashed> I should install the drivers shouldn't I.
<clintc> Crashed: here is a link for spring-ta: http://spring.clan-sy.com/ .. great game if you like rts
<Crashed> Installing it is pretty complicated.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: run "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx"
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: its a heck of a lot easier in the latest version :)
<Crashed> Latest version of Kubuntu or spring-ta?
<Crashed> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglr
<Crashed> E: Couldn't find package xorg-driver-fglr
<Crashed> That first paste was an accident.
<BluesKaj> 60 bucks for cable internet ...that a bit pricey nosrednaekim ...I'm in the boonies to some degree here and I pay 45bucks for so called 7mb speed which works out to 700kbs of course
<Crashed> Bell, Blueskaj?
<BluesKaj> yup Crashed , sympatico dsl
<Crashed> Blueskaj: they're well known for delivering a fraction of what their 'up to' package.
<Crashed> 2008 is predicted to be the slowest year in internet latency anyway.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: put a x on the end of that....
<BluesKaj> most ISP do the same
<Crashed> Yeah.
<Crashed> Oh, oops nos.
<Crashed> This cheap $5 optical mouse really stinks at accuracy.
<nosrednaekim> !find fglrx
<ubotu> Found: fglrx-control, xorg-driver-fglrx, xorg-driver-fglrx-dev, fglrx-kernel-source
<surgy> is there any way i can record my screen? as in record everything displayed on my screen and then save it as a .mov or soemthing?
<oloughlin75> Hello! Is there a way to install ndiswrapper on kubuntu? My realtek 8185L is not working and ndis wont compile when I download it.
<BluesKaj> well ,the guy at my ISP support says its quoted in megbits not megabytes
<Crashed> Alright, it looks like it finished.
<Crashed> I assume I have to restart now.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: not yet
<Crashed> Okay... I'll just happily play 'Gangster Life' then :)
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75: yes,you can grab it from the repositories..
<oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: When I search for ndis nothing comes up?
<BluesKaj> Crashed, you on Rogers ?
<Crashed> I am.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: you need to modify your xorg.conf first (hooray for text file editing)
<Crashed> Their service is pretty good.
<BluesKaj> yeah, my son uses them in windsor
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75: is this a fresh install?
<oloughlin75> Yes
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75: run a "sudo apt-get update"
<oloughlin75> Ok
<clintc> surgy: check here: http://www.freecharity.org.uk/2007/04/12/the-secret-to-screencasting-with-ubuntu-and-free-software/
<Crashed> Is it /etc/X11/xorg.conf nosrednaekim?
<oloughlin75> I am amazed mys ound works out of the box on the alpa release :)
<Crashed> I should probably plugin my speakers.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: oooh, you are good :)
<Crashed> ;P
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf" to edit it as root.
<Crashed> What am I writing/editing?
<Crashed> I don't seem to be getting permission errors by using nano.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: you need to change one thing and add three lines
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: you will when you try to save it.
<Crashed> Good call.
<Crashed> I'm getting intense errors.
<surgy> whats the command to take a screenshot?
<Crashed> kate ran anyway.
<nosrednaekim> meh! command line text editor.... you my freind are bona-fide geek already
<Crashed> So, what specifically nosrednaekim?
<oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: All I see for ndiswrapper is the frontend GUI version?
<clintc> surgy: ksnapshot
<Crashed> nosrednaekim: shucks, I'm blushing :P
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75: any "ndiswrapper-common"?
<oloughlin75> no
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: just a moment..
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75: what version are you running? 8.04?
<oloughlin75> Yeah
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75: ask in #ubuntu+1 then..I don'tknow why it wouldn't be available
<oloughlin75> The frontend is loading I am not sure if it installed it
<Crashed> I'm lovin' my new system.
<clintc> can anyone suggest a dvd burner they really like?
<Crashed> I've got some Benq DVD-+RW CD-=RW
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: add the lines referened here to the end fo that file http://www.felipe-alfaro.org/blog/2006/09/06/ubuntu-edgy-ati-fglrx-dri-3d-acceleration-and-xorg-composite-extension/
<BluesKaj> Crashed, are you new to Linux or just kubuntu ?
<Crashed> I hear they're piles of crap, but I've got it anyway!
<Crashed> BluesKaj: both, really.
<andreas__> clintc: get the cheapest. it shouldn't matter
<Crashed> I've used linux here and there. I do a little SSH sometimes.
<Crashed> Debian mostly.
<BluesKaj> welcome to the wonderful world of Kubuntu
<Crashed> Thanks. You guys are the most helpful people I've ever encountered.
<hola> samoeone uses virtualbox?
<andreas__> free hugs for everyone!
<nosrednaekim> !helpernack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helpernack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !helpersnack
<ubotu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<oloughlin75> What would I use to get my touchpad up and running properly? It doesnt do draging or scrolling?
<andreas__> man synaptics
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: and you'll also need to change the driver from the current "ati" to "fglrx"
<BluesKaj> well we try to help and encourage
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: in that file...
<Crashed> nosrednaekim: is it only adding those 3 lines?
<Crashed> Oh, I see.
<nosrednaekim> and changing the driver from ati to fglrx
<Crashed> A search for 'driver' did not return anything.
<andreas__> oloughlin75: you'll have to edit xorg.conf / configure X11 properly with some tool
<Crashed> A search for 'ati' came up with random words with 'ati' in it.
<oloughlin75> andreas__: For the touchpad?
<andreas__> oloughlin75, yes
<oloughlin75> Alright ksynaptics wont work?
<andreas__> in standard mode it emulates a simple mouse, but with the synaptics driver you will have all the features
<Crashed> nosrednaekim: sorry, but what exactly am I supposed to do?
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: its in Section "Device"
<Crashed> 	Driver		"vesa"
<Crashed> That?
<nosrednaekim> yeah.
<Crashed> Ah.
<nosrednaekim> change vesa to fglrx
<andreas__> ksynaptics needs afaik the synaptics driver loaded ( with a option to share some memory )
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: sorry, you must have installed in safe-graphics mode
<Crashed> Save, close, reboot?
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: yeah.... but before you do, some instruction on what to do if X doesn't come up on reboot.
<Crashed> Revert the changes using the command line?
<BluesKaj> Crashed, which ati graphics do you have ?,, in the terminal : lspci | grep video , if your not sure.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: boot recovery mode, and edit that file, changing the fglrx back to vesa
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: precisely
<Crashed> Alright.
<nosrednaekim> hopefully that shouldn't neccesary though
<Crashed> BluesKaj: nothing was returned from that command. But I have an ATI X800XL
<oloughlin75> andreas__: How do I get the driver to load?
<andreas__> edit xorg.conf
<andreas__> Section Input Device
<Crashed> Alright, rebooting.
<oloughlin75> What do you use to edit it? Kate?
<andreas__> i'm almost sure kubuntu has some tool for that, but i don't know of any
<andreas__> sorry
<nosrednaekim> andreas__: not the version he isusing
<hola> samoeone uses virtualbox?
<JavaBeans> Hi all
<oloughlin75> Hey
<JavaBeans> Has the issue of the lost window decorations in OpenOffice been solved yet?
<nosrednaekim> hey JavaBeans
<nosrednaekim> JavaBeans: with compiz? yes
<JavaBeans> Ah!  Perfect
<Crashed> That was a quick reboot.
<nosrednaekim> JavaBeans: go to #compiz,I forget the exact fix
<JavaBeans> Thanks alot guys
<JavaBeans> :-D
<Crashed> nosrednaekim: looks like there's no problems.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: run "glxinfo"and see if you have to Direct rendering
<andreas__> oloughlin75, open xorg.conf , look for a inputdevice section and replace in the line with "Driver" whatever stands there with synaptics. for further information 'man 4 synaptics' could be helpful
<andreas__> got to go. seeya
<Crashed> A bunch of crap is outputted, but it all looks like opengl
<Crashed> Ah, direct rendering: yes :)
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: look at the first 5 lines or so
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: ok... great, that was relavtively easy :)
<oloughlin75> Thanks andreas
<Crashed> Woot!
<Crashed> nosrednaekim: how about WINE now?
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: go ahead :)... but we don't support the actual installation of windows apps here, you have to go to #winehq for that.
<nosrednaekim> mostly cause none of us here knows a thing about it :)
<Crashed> Hehe
<Crashed> How would I install WINE though, apt-get install wine?
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: put please try some free linux games first.... bzflag, gl-117, tremulous.... etc
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: yup... there is a nice GUI frontend for apt too, called adept_manager
<Crashed> I came across adept manager already.
<Crashed> It kept throwing itself on my screen.
<nosrednaekim> lol
<nosrednaekim> that would be adept_updater
<Crashed> Ah
<Crashed> Well, that install wine command failed.
<oloughlin75> where is xorg.conf located?
<Crashed> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package
<Crashed> locate xorg.conf
<Crashed> Unix is like french :)
<Crashed> You put the verb at the front.
<oloughlin75> woah
<oloughlin75> thanks!
<sayucyof> oloughlin75$B!!!?(Betc$B!?(BX11$B!?(Bxorg.conf
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: lol
<nosrednaekim> !info wine (edgy)
<ubotu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<Crashed> I have to download wine (edgy)?
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: no... but yo may need to enable the universe repository
<Maxim000> how I can mount .nrg? sudo mount -o loop,offset=307200 /image.nrg /dev/loop0 don't work :(
<Crashed> !universe repository
<sayucyof> System construction
<nosrednaekim> !repositorie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repositorie - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Crashed> !how to enable repository
<nosrednaekim> read the above ^^
<sayucyof> Crashed: i installed wine
<sayucyof> System construction
<Crashed> System construction?
<Maxim000> writes - you must specify the filesystem type. if i specify iso9660 it writes wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0
<sayucyof> yes
<sayucyof> then advanced
<Maxim000> so, how can I mount .nrg?
<Crashed> System Construction doesn't seem to be in the System tab
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: systemsettings
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: and i'm not sure that the wine configurator is available in edgy
<Crashed> I don't see system construction :/
<Crashed> Oh wait, system construction is system settings?
<nosrednaekim> yep ;)
<Crashed> Ahha.
<Crashed> Tricky.
<Crashed> What's after advanced?
<sayucyof> oh yes
<sayucyof> yes
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: there may be a wine configurator there, but it depends on your version, you're might be too old
<sayucyof> windows app
<Crashed> Nothing here.
<niall> does anyone know how to get stage6 working?
<Crashed> No wine or windows.
<nosrednaekim> don't worry about it.... just read that tutorial on how to enable repositories.
<nosrednaekim> niall: gentoo?
<niall> ?
<nosrednaekim> niall: whats stage6
<niall> stage6.com, it's a streaming video site which uses divx
<sayucyof> Crashed: r u used kubuntu7.10?
<nosrednaekim> !stage6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stage6 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<niall> I can play divx media, and I can play other videos in embedded konquerer, such as WMV
<nosrednaekim> sayucyof: no...6.10
<Crashed> 6.10, say
<niall> but my plugin isn't setup to support the .dvix MIME type
<sayucyof> sorry
<sayucyof> i said 7.10
<Crashed> I can't just plugin my speakers, right? I gotta reboot first?
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: nah....just pop them in
<Crashed> I am love linux
<Crashed> It makes me speak German
<nosrednaekim> :)
<sayucyof> speaker? hehehe
<Crashed> Yay, sound!
<niall> any idea how I could get embedded .divx files to play in my browser then?
<sayucyof> What is sound card?
<Xbehave> by default aptitude installed recomened packages. is there a way of striping my install down to kubuntu + a list of packages ( just the programs of what ive intalled and deps) ?
<Crashed> What's my sound card? Not a clue.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: sayucyof if it works, you dan't ask questions :)
<Crashed> Exactly :D
<europlant> darren
<sayucyof> lol
<europlant> czech
<Crashed> This repository thing is confusing.
<nosrednaekim> !cz
<ubotu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: how so?
<Crashed> I don't know what I'm doing.
<Crashed> To install Wine.
<oloughlin75> I added "Driver" synaptics and it didnt affect the mouse function at all
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: really, all you have to do is edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and get rid of the comments in front of the repositories you want to enable
<europlant> http://www.themothmanlives.com/
<nosrednaekim> comments ==a # sign
<oloughlin75> so i tried running the touchpad thing and it told me to add something, and not x isnt working
<Crashed> Which repository should I enable?>
<europlant> skype work on kubuntu, please
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: universe
<oloughlin75> i need to do sudo nano ... to edit in comand line right?
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75: yea
<oloughlin75> fun!
<Crashed> damn permission denied. ungh.
<Crashed> Can't I make 'crashed' root?
<europlant> !!!skype work on kubuntu, please?
<Crashed> Permanently?
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: for non-graphical apps, yes "sudo -i"
<Crashed> nosrednaekim: I have enabled that repository. What's next?
<nosrednaekim> !skype | europlant
<ubotu> europlant: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<europlant> thank
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: run "sudo apt-get update"
<Crashed> yay for installing wine.
<Crashed> yay for nosrednaekim
<sayucyof> http://wiki.ubuntu-forum.de/index.php/Wine
<Crashed> Interestingly enough nosrednaekim and installing wine are the same length!
<Crashed> Holy germanese
<charles> 132
<Crashed> They don't have an english version of that page, sayucyof?
<nosrednaekim> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: hehe
<sayucyof> l;)
<ignoramus> hey all.  got a question about the mplayer plugin for FF... Is there any way to adjust the volume?  All the other controls work, but click on the "volume" icon does nothing.
<Crashed> holy crap.
<Crashed> Running 'winecfg' just made my speakers scream.
<nosrednaekim> heh
<oloughlin75> BLAH!
<oloughlin75> I like linux, but it is so much harder to get everything working properly
<Crashed> oloughlin75: I'm in the same boat.
<SlimeyPete> 's all part of the experience.
<oloughlin75> lmao - not a good part, though
<niall> what you trying to get to work?
<Crashed> cd
<Crashed> Oops
<Crashed> Hey, I'd like to know why Kubuntu is making my speakers beep randomly.
<oloughlin75> right now the touchpad, i set the driver to synaptics in the xorg.conf, and i ran a utility that told me to add something else, which broke xorg
<Crashed> Noo! My exe failed :(
<ignoramus> oloughlin75: did you add "SHM" to your xorg.conf?
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: yeah... wine is not very reliable
<oloughlin75> Thats what I tried, and thats what broke it
<oloughlin75> is it JUST "SHM"?
<ignoramus> oloughlin75: are you still having problems?
<oloughlin75> I am up and running, but I couldnt get the UI before
<oloughlin75> i add "SHMConfig"
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: I have to go.... good luck with Linux :)
<oloughlin75> should it be just "SHM"?
<ignoramus> no- you should add "Options" > "SHMconfig" > "on"
<Crashed> nosrednaekim: thanks a lot with all the help.
<oloughlin75> where?
<Crashed> I'll try to figure this out on my own :)
<ignoramus> in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<oloughlin75> oh
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: google is your freind... use it.
<Crashed> Google hates me, actually.
<oloughlin75> I thought that is what i did, but i will try again
<Crashed> I bullied it during high school.
<nosrednaekim> Crashed: heh well "don't be mean to the school nerd, someday he'll be your boss"
<nosrednaekim> I hate to say that was by Bill Gates
<ignoramus> oloughlin75: see my perfectly working xorg entry > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55542/
<oloughlin75> ignoramus: is it safe to copy and paste that into mine? :)
<oloughlin75> i see what I did wrong now...
<oloughlin75> Thanks a lot ignoramus!
<oloughlin75> ill brb
<ignoramus> oloughlin75: it's safe to add that SHM line, yes :)
<ignoramus> oloughlin75: the other entries i've fine-tuned for my touchpad - you may have better results using other settings
<[mfk]> hi!
<ignoramus> hello!
<[mfk]> i've a problem with the MBR of my hd0
<ignoramus> so anyone else having problems with volume on the mplayer-plugin?
<[mfk]> who can help me?
<sayucyof> you
<ignoramus> [mfk] prolly someone :) what's the problem?
<sayucyof> lol
<sayucyof> [mfk]: you used linux only?
<[mfk]> i've installed from Wubi Kubuntu 7.10 on my USB-HDD, i cannot make the bootup on it because my motherboard doesn't support the bootup on USB device..however, i want to cancel the MBR, and then retry to install it (from the Lice CD)
<[mfk]> (*Live!)
<[mfk]> no i've windows xp on hd0
<ignoramus> [mfk]: so you want to partition your internal HDD, right?
<[mfk]> no..
<[mfk]> i want to install it on my external HDD
<ignoramus> [mfk]: hmm... i see the dilemma... :/
<[mfk]> but i want to cancel the MBR of the previous installation and understand where to install the bootloader during the next installation
<oloughlin75> ignoramus: I just added your xorg.conf info for the touchpad and it hasnt done anything?
<sayucyof> need usb boot
<blizzzek> gn8
<[mfk]> yes i know but i've read it's possible to make a bootable cd that make the bootup on the USB device
<oloughlin75> The touchpad thing I downloaded still tells me Shared Memory not accessible, please add SHMConfig on...
<ignoramus> oloughlin75: you restarted x?
<oloughlin75> ignoramus: yes
<ignoramus> [mfk]: maybe this can help? > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811
<ignoramus> oloughlin75: please pastebin your entire xorg.conf
<[mfk]> ignoramus: wait i open it
<founder_> Hi
<mixed> can anyone recommend me an open source DB?
<[mfk]> database?
<Dr_willis> MySQL
<Dr_willis> :)
<[mfk]> exatly :)
<heinkel_111> mixed: MySQL
<[mfk]> exactly :)
<oloughlin75> Ok
<oloughlin75> ignoramus: http://pastebin.org/18972 is my xorg
<heinkel_111> unless you need something very secure for a high number of users
<mixed> is there any specific reason why you would prefer MySQL over postGRE?
<ignoramus> oloughlin75: i think i see the problem.. hang on
<oloughlin75> Ok
<themonotone> sqlite or postgresql
<themonotone> :-D
<ignoramus> i've found that mysql sometimes is a resource hog (it managed my Amarok db)
<themonotone> I'm a fan of sqlite honestly :-) no need to setup a db and have yet another login
<[mfk]> ignoramus: i'm printing it, i'm going to bed and i'll read it
<mixed> ignoramus, so which DB  you would recommend?
<[mfk]> ingoramus: perhaps i'll make kubuntu dreams ;) however thanks. i believe this will help me to understand more about Kubuntu
<[mfk]> goodnight to everybody
<ignoramus> dr_willis is the better source, but i've had better luck with sqlite
<Dr_willis> Ive only used mysql with Mythtv
<sayucyof> [mfk]: wait
<[mfk]> okay
<Dr_willis> Which to use - deopends on your needs.
<[mfk]> sayucyof: okay :)
<oloughlin75> ignoramus: Do you see what m problem is/?
<sayucyof> why you dont want install mbr?
<ignoramus> oloughlin75: see if adding this to your xorg.conf helps > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55546/
<mixed> themonotone, would you know which DB is most widely use, open source wise?
<ignoramus> oloughlin75: once added, you just have to restart X (Ctrl+Alt+Bkspc) to put it into effect
<sayucyof> if you know  MBR fix command
<themonotone> sure, bdb
<sayucyof> fdisk /mbr  on windows cmd
<themonotone> its used on probably every unix box known to man by some program or other :-)
<[mfk]> i simply want to cancel the MBR created on the installation of Kubuntu from Wubi!
<[mfk]> sayucyof: i've tried but nothing, when i rebot i re-have the same MBR, cannot understand why!
<[mfk]> i've tried also fixmbr command in dos
<sayucyof> boot from hd0?
<[mfk]> yes the mbr is on hd0
<[mfk]> it was installed there automatically from wubi
<[mfk]> i cannot understand why!
<Dr_willis> i dident think wubi used  a mbr. I thought it some how alteree the windows boot files/configs.. but ive never used wubi. only read a little about it.
<[mfk]> mhmh...
<[mfk]> it's an enigma
<[mfk]> i want my previous MBR back
<sayucyof> lol
<[mfk]> than try to reinstall it
<[mfk]> yes, lol!
<mefisto__> error when trying to start konqueror or kaffeine: Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/i386/dl-machine.h: 550: elf_machine_rel_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xff) == 8' failed!
<ignoramus> dr_willis: you think Super Grub Disk could help him?
<Dr_willis> No idea, if wubi altered the xp/whatever boot  ini files.. I dont see how.
<sayucyof> http://wubi.sourceforge.net/faq.php
<sayucyof> read here
<Dr_willis> If it truely altered the mbr, then 'fdisk /mbr' should of installed the normal windows mbr.
<[mfk]> exactly, should!!!
<ignoramus> [mfk]: what kind of output do you get when running fdisk?
<Dr_willis> i would have to say - check the wubi docs on what it does.  - I did not think it messed with the mbr.
<[mfk]> ignoramus: nothing!
<oloughlin75> SOOO easy to plunge into command line!
<ignoramus> oloughlin75: did you get your touchpad working?
<oloughlin75> ignoramus: Thank you a lot alot! Mouse works!
<[mfk]> god
<ignoramus> oloughlin75:  good! :)
<[mfk]> i believe it was the easiest thing of the world
<ignoramus> [mfk]: did you say you have windows on the internal hdd?  xp or vista?
<oloughlin75> ignoramus: I had to take out the lin that you used that specified the ocnfigured mouse-- i erased that input device
<[mfk]> XP!
<oloughlin75> thanks a ton for the help
<ignoramus> [mfk]: you should be able to use the XP Recovery part of the install disc to fix mbr, right?
<ignoramus> oloughlin75: no problem
<[mfk]> ignoramus & Dr_willis: i didn't disinstalled WUBI!!!! I'm really a dull!
<ignoramus> [mfk]: dude, calm down.  what I'm saying is, "Do you have your XP install disc handy?"
<[mfk]> yes i've tried it from my installation cd
<ignoramus> [mfk]: if so, you should be able to insert the disc, and go through the recovery process to "Repair Windows" - it will overwrite your messed up mbr
<[mfk]> i've done it but i'm supposing the problem is because i haven't disinstalled Wubi!
<[mfk]> i try to reboot and i come back here
<ignoramus> [mfk]: wubi's not even on that hdd!
<ignoramus> jeeze.
<mixed> how do you install synaptic?
<mixed> forget it, it's already installed LoL
<oloughlin75> One more question, how do I install w32codecs? It is telling me it is referenced by another package
<ubuntu> hi
<ignoramus> oloughlin75: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<ignoramus> ;)
<sayucyof> :)
<ignoramus> oloughlin75: oh, i didn't see that last part... does it say what package?
<europlant> Thanks you to nosrednaekim, ubotu (robot:) and Crashed for advise of install skype, it is easy
<[mfk]> mates i've solved!!
<[mfk]> it was Wubi!!
<ignoramus> oloughlin75: try running "sudo apt-get -f install"
<ignoramus> [mfk]: how did you fix it?
<[mfk]> now the MBR is returned as previuosly: when i've disinstalled Wubi i've seen it cancelled a file in c: called kubuntu.mbr, i believe this file was call at the boot from the boot.ini, a kind of .css into the .htm!
<[mfk]> i'ìve simply unistalled Wubi :)
<ignoramus> [mfk]: facepalm.jpg
<[mfk]> the easiest things are always the most difficult to understand!
<sayucyof> :)
#kubuntu 2009-02-02
<rwreed> booted into recover mode. configuring network interfaces failed. what should I do?
<underdog_> could someone tell me how i get the restricted drivers dialog back so i can change one of the drivers?
<joshuajtl> sorry, i missed a message
<joshuajtl> wow windows 7 gave me 30 mins battery life, kubuntu is giving me 1hr
<joshuajtl> hmm anyone know if konversation can check spelling?
 * quassel181 
<malebola_> hola
<malebola_> alguien es experto en auditorias wireless pero con wpa o wpa2 encryption
<malv> did the kubuntu team patch a lot of the bugs of 4.1?
<malv> i am considering reinstalling ubuntu and going back to the 4.1 version
<malebola_> o sorry i thought than that is a spanish channel, anywway
<malebola_> is here anyone a geek in auditories in wireless hack
<malebola_> more specific in wpa encryption
<david_> how do i get compiz to work on kubuntu
<maco> how do i mark a message as junk in kmail in kde4.2?
<n_> hi, i want to rum my soundoutput on a different plug what can i do?
<malv> does kubuntu have that program which will create a usb livecd?
<maco> unetbootin? you can grab it from the repos, i think
<cbwcjw> malv: The default kubuntu CD includes a live client
<cbwcjw> Touchdown AZ :)
<malv> it's called unetbootin?
<cbwcjw> malv: Oh. I missed the USB part.
<cbwcjw> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<maco> cbwcjw: AZ? is that where the cardinals are from?
<cbwcjw> maco: Yea.
<maco> cbwcjw: ok then i had them confused with the baseball Cardinals
<maco> ok no answer on kmail
<shaffy> i need some help please:  i deactivated the restricted driver for my Nvidia card and now all my resolutions/video settings are messed -- can't even log into my KDE env -- althought i do see the mouse.  i've tried to reconfigure my xorg.conf (via dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg), but i still can't get generic video settings to even be able to active the nvidia driver again.  any help anyone?
<shaffy> btw, using latest kde
<ninix> hi
<ninix> why cannot I install qt4-assistant package ? Package qt4-assistant is not available, but is referred to by another package
<david_> how can i get simple ccsm on kububtu?
<ninix> there are a few other packages that I have this problem also
<shaffy> i need some help please:  i deactivated the restricted driver for my Nvidia card and now all my resolutions/video settings are messed -- can't even log into my KDE env -- althought i do see the mouse.  i've tried to reconfigure my xorg.conf (via dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg), but i still can't get generic video settings to even be able to activate the nvidia driver again.  i'm using kde4.2  any help anyone?
<joshuajtl> hey anyone kknow if there is a wine irc channel?
<kaddi> yes there is :)
<joshuajtl> op found it #winehq
<kaddi> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<joshuajtl> thanks :)
<n_> is there a way to change the output plug for outgoing sound?
<helivander__> ki
<maco> does kde's applications menu depend on what's set to visible in my gnome menu?
<judgen> maco: it depends on what .desktop files you have
<EtFb> I learned to use a mouse on Windows 3.1 (it's OK; I got better) so I usually close windows by double-clicking the window icon instead of clicking the [X].  Now in KDE 4.2 I need to triple-click, not double-click.  Is there a way to configure that?
<keres> is it possible to install windows in order to dual boot when you already have a linux distro installed?
<BattleStarJesus> I am trying to install Quanta but I keep getting the message that dependencies are not going to be installed. What should I do?
<genii> keres: The usual method is Windows first, then Linux
<Dr_willis_> Or learn how to 'recover' grub  if you do it in reverse order
<keres> genii: yeah... i installed linux first though,
<keres> Dr_willis_: ?
<Dr_willis_> Or if you have 2 seperate hard drives..  it can be done in other ways
 * genii hands Dr_willis_ a coffee
<keres> ill prolly do a seperate HDD
<Dr_willis_> GRUB is worth learning all about
<judgen> Hmm i have a problem... my sound volumes are WAY to low. and even with all settings maxed out i can hardly hear it.
<Dr_willis_> On my machinew..  i install winows to hd #1.. then unplug it.. Install Linux to HD #2. . then plug them both back in. :) then use the bios menus to tell the pc what one to boot.
<Dr_willis_> No grub entry for windows..  Unless I add it.
<Dr_willis_> I just have to rember what key to hit to get to the bios boot menu.
<genii> Dr_willis_: I like also the chainloading method
<BattleStarJesus> How do I deal with this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdewebdev/+bug/288842
<khalidmian> can anyone assist me on java plugin installation for mozilla firefox under kubuntu
<maco> how do i mark an email as junk in kmail?
<Dr_willis_> khalidmian:  installing 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' dosent get java for you?
<khalidmian> Dr_willis_: when trying to access this link http://www.auditmypc.com/anonymous-surfing.asp via firefox i get message saying additional plugins are required
<khalidmian> Dr_willis_: when i lick install missing plugins it asks me to intall java runtime
<Dr_Willis> give that link again.. :) testing on the linux box.
<khalidmian> http://www.auditmypc.com/anonymous-surfing.asp
<Dr_willis_> got a Windows7 box here.. and linux box behind me. :) lets compare
<Dr_willis_> seems to be workin here for me just fine. on both machines
<Dr_willis_>  java -version
<Dr_willis_> java version "1.6.0_10"
<Dr_willis_> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_10-b33)
<Dr_willis_> See what java ya got going  - with that command.
<khalidmian> Dr_willis_: not for moi unfortunately i need to install java plugins
<maco> how do i mark an email as junk in kmail?
<khalidmian> Dr_willis_: bash: java-version: command not found
<Dr_willis_> theres a space in there.
<Dr_willis_>  COMMAND   -version
<solid_liquid> did anyone else have the football broadcast interrupted right after that last touchdown?
<Dillizar> how can install flash in usr/lib/opera and not in .mozilla
<Dr_willis_> works for most  .. or  its  --version with 2 dashes
<Dr_willis_> Dillizar:  i just installed flash normally and oprea saw and used it..
<solid_liquid> Dillizar: run the isntaller as root
<Dillizar> Dr_Willis, nope doesnt i am trying with opera for 4 months and nothing
<Dillizar> solid_liquid,  how can i do that
<khalidmian> Dr_willis_:
<khalidmian> java version "1.6.0_0"
<khalidmian> IcedTea6 1.3.1 (6b12-0ubuntu6.1) Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_0-b12)
<Dr_willis_> Dillizar:  its worning here  - and i dident do anything special at all..  but i am also using firefox
<khalidmian> OpenJDK Server VM (build 1.6.0_0-b12, mixed mode)
<Dr_willis_> khalidmian:  you may want to switch to the sun java..  or check the package manager for any other java packages.
<Dr_willis_> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<Dr_willis_> I really dont see what java is doing on that web site at all..
<Dr_willis_> work time for me.. good luck . bye all
<bruce> I have OpenJDK Java 6 Runtime and the web site worked okay for me
<Dr_willis_> aha - Java let the little map have a little 'zoom' box...
<Dr_willis_> wow.. so special :)
<Dr_willis_> its poiting to the wrong city for me.
<Dr_willis_> Byeee
<khalidmian> Dr_willis_:
<khalidmian> java version "1.6.0_10"
<khalidmian> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_10-b33)
<khalidmian> Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 11.0-b15, mixed mode)
<khalidmian> Dr_willis_: any help?
<bruce> Dr. willis left
<khalidmian> i think ill have to redo kubuntu installation yet again
<bruce> I am using the IcedTea Web Browser Plugin if that helps.  On Firefox use Tools and Add-ons to see what you have installed and to install what you need
<bruce> You shouldn't have to redo the Kubuntu install to fix this.
<khalidmian> ok so now i dnt have java at all can any one tell me how to install java?
<maco> khalidmian: i use openjdk-6-jre
<maco> and icedtea6-plugin for the web browser plugin for java
<DarkAce> hey i wanted to know the procedure of updating only the basic kde to 4.2
<DarkAce> can anyone pls help me
<DarkAce> my kubuntu version is Intrepid
<DarkAce> help anybody please
<genii> DarkAce: See the /topic
<EtFb> !kde4.2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde4.2
<EtFb> Can someone teach ubottu to respond to that with a quick summary, plus the link to http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2?  Not every IRC reader displays the topic in an easily-accessed way.
<DarkAce> thank you
<EtFb> Summary would be something like : "KDE 4.2 is available, but experimental.  You need to add kubuntu-experimental to your apt sources, and then update.  See http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 for the details."
<dewman> well....anything good happining here?
<judaz> hey..
<siva> hi all
<judaz> how can i make dragon player play .srt subtitules
<judaz> ?
<m3mar8> Hi
<Gun_Smoke> 9.04 Alpha's image moved?  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/jaunty/alpha-2/ is dead
<quassel181> We've had Alpha 3 since.
<Gun_Smoke> Link?
<quassel181> Not suprisingly, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/jaunty/alpha-3/
<quassel181> But that was also pre-4.2 release.
<Gun_Smoke> what a gimme
<quassel181> We'll have another Alpha next week which will have 4.2.0
<Gun_Smoke> ah..
<quassel181> You could also try the daily http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/
<quassel181> These don't get a huge amount of testing though.
<Gun_Smoke> right.. I have 4.2 running currently from Debian experimental on top of sid
<quassel181> If you're mostly interested in 4.2, you can also install 8.10 and then install 4.2 from the kubuntu-experimental PPA.
<Gun_Smoke> right... that'd be pretty much what I have going on now..
<quassel181> BTW, I was just talking to you in #amarok (ScottK).  This is just a test ID as I'm testing our new default IRC client.
<Gun_Smoke> ah.. very nice..
<quassel181> It's new on the CD as of yesterday.
<Gun_Smoke> what's the new default?
<quassel181> Quassel.
<genii> With monolithic client, or some hosted core?
<quassel181> The monolithic will be the default.
<quassel181> The split client/core are also available.
<genii> OK
<genii> I've actually been on quassel now for a few months here
<quassel181> Using the Kubuntu packages or roll your own?
<genii> quassel181: Roll yer own from git.
<quassel181> Are you on Intrepid?
<genii> quassel181: No, Hardy
<genii> quassel181: I'm currently on 0.3.1
<quassel181> Ah.  I keep an Intrepid version in my PPA.
<quassel181> ... of the git snapshot we have in Jaunty.
<genii> quassel181: I had to get the Intrepid QT versions
<quassel181> It's got the KDE integration enabled no, so you probably don't want that on Hardy anyway.
<quassel181> enabled no/now.
<genii> Yes, true
<genii> On my desktop box, perhaps. It runs 8.10 64bit, kde 4.1 (to 4.2 soon)
<quassel181> https://launchpad.net/~kitterman/+archive/ppa if you want it.
<quassel181> That also has a version of xorg-xserver that doesn't have a compiz optimization that makes kwin MUCH happier.
<Level_5> anyone here?
<Level_5> need some wireless help
<Level_5> hello..can someone here help me out with a broadcom wireless card?
<mefisto__> what is the number in Xorg log files? eg Xorg.0.log Xorg.1.log etc
<thedark> hello everyone
<thedark> I just upgraded to Kubuntu 8.10 and now Kubuntu won't boot!
<thedark> I had to log in with a PUppy Linux livecd
<thedark> the mouse icon shows up and works, as does a background image, but that is it
<thedark> no log in screen, desktop icons etc.
<thedark> does anyone have any ideas? I am exiled from my own computer!
<thedark> :(
<joshuajtl> hey, can anyone tell me how to change active window shadows? mine are blue!
<quassel181> thedark: When you boot, where the kernel options are there's a choice to boot into (IIRC) recovery or repair mode.  Do that and then pick the option to fix X and then boot normally.  That may help and won't hurt.
<thedark> I tried that already
<thedark> I tried all the recovery options
<mefisto__> thedark: can you pastebin your xorg.conf ?
<quassel181> Did you have KDE 3.5 or 4.0 or both installed before you upgraded?
<thedark> 3.5
<thedark> mefisto: can I access that through puppy linux?
<administrator_> can someone please help me get my ethernet working? my wireless is too dog slow :(
<thedark> what folder would it be in?
<quassel181> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<interuppt> I have an MSI K9N2 Sli Platinum, I keep seeing an interrupt 251 under eth0...
<interuppt> my wireless is disgusting
<mefisto__> thedark: actually you might want to try renaming your .kde directory first. sounds like X is starting if you have the mouse pointer etc
<thedark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112655/
<thedark> that is my xorg.conf
<thedark> what exactly do I need to do with my kde directory?
<interuppt> Interrupt:251 Base address:0x4000 ... anybody know what that is? all google tells me is chinese linux speak :/
<quassel181> thedark: Just rename it to anything, like not.kde
<quassel181> Then try and login and a new one with fresh settings will be created.
<thedark> okay
<thedark> hpw does my xorg.conf look?
<mefisto__> thedark: you could specify loading with the vesa driver in xorg.conf which should get you a graphical login of some kind. so in the Device section add this line:   Driver "vesa"
<calcmandan> hi guys.  just updated 8.04 to the newest kernel.  And now I can't get my resolution beyond 640x480.  I attempted to run nvidia-xconfig a number of times.  reading the forums, i installed envy and it didn't seem to fix anything.  i'm sort of stuck.  I have geforce 7300 gt with 256mb.
<BentFrank> I have a program that when I start it, it just bounces the cursor for a while then goes away.  What could cause that in KDE 4.1?
<thedark> okay
<thedark> I will try again
<thedark> thank you so much!
<mefisto__> BentFrank: try starting the program from a terminal and see if there are error messages
<mefisto__> what is the number in Xorg log files? eg Xorg.0.log Xorg.1.log etc
<ubuntu_> hola
<thedark> okay the dir you wanted me to rename is a hidden dir in my home directory right?
<mefisto__> thedark: correct
<mefisto__> thedark: did you rename it?
<thedark> just did
<thedark> okay... brb
<thedark> okay I renamed it
<thedark> still doesn't work :(
<mefisto__> no difference at all?
<thedark> no :(
<rdy> deutsche hier?
<mefisto__> ok, did you try making that change to xorg.conf ?
<mefisto__> !de | rdy
<ubottu> rdy: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<sandGorgon> hi guys, any recommendation on which python IDE I should use with kubuntu ?
<thedark> yes I did that also
<thedark> Section "Device"
<thedark> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<thedark>     Driver "vesa"
<thedark> EndSection
<mefisto__> thedark: do you see the login screen? or just a mouse pointer?
<thedark> just a mouser pointer and a background image
<thedark> it does load up with the kubuntu logo and progress bar, but I never am prompted to login
<mefisto__> do you have it normally log in automatically? or do you see the login screen and enter your password?
<quassel181> sandGorgon: Eric is a qt4 Python IDE that a lot of people like.
<thedark> usually I see a login screen, I don't have to enter a password
<p_quarles> Has anyone else had problems mounting USB drives via the Device Notifier since 4.2 final?
<thedark> what else could the problem be?
<mefisto__> thedark: I'm trying to figure out what could be wrong. try booting the (recovery mode) kernel then choose "drop to console" or whatever it's called, then login with your username/password
<mefisto__> then type: startx
<mefisto__> thedark: sorry I got that wrong
<thedark> its okay, I really appreciate your help
<mefisto__> choose root Drop to root shell prompt
<thedark> Iokay
<mefisto__> no need to log in
<mefisto__> then type startx
<thedark> okay
<thedark> well it was different
<thedark> after I did startx
<thedark> it actually showed the kde windows with the icons showing it was loading the different parts of the system
<bot10> anybody knows how to disable the touch pad
<bot10> it's messing with my typing
<thedark> then the background went black, and all that was left was the mouse cursor, but I couldn't move it... it just hung
<mefisto__> thedark: are you restarting with puppy on the same machine to come back here?
<thedark> yes
<mefisto__> ok
<thedark> very frustrating
<thedark> sorry for the long waits
<mefisto__> so you got the desktop loading, then black, and mouse froze. did you try any keys on the keyboard?
<thedark> yeah
<bot10> no
<thedark> nothing
<bot10> nvm
<thedark> I would sell my soul t o get my desktop back
<mefisto__> thedark: and you still have the vesa driver set in xorg.conf ?
<thedark> yeah, I added the line like I showed you
<thedark> Section "Device"
<thedark> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<thedark>    Driver "vesa"
<thedark> EndSection
<thedark> I have a kde4 and kde3 dir in etc
<thedark> am I supposed to have both?
<mefisto__> did startx show you a login or just loaded the desktop?
<thedark> just loaded the desktop
<thedark> well, tried to
<mefisto__> hmm
<thedark> man I can't believe such a complicated issue could come up just from upgrading... I just wouldn't have done it :(
<thedark> I was fine with the last version
<thedark> I guess if worse comes to worse I could shrink the partition with gparted, install kubuntu 7.10 and... do I don't know what, exactly...
<mefisto__> you could try the recovery boot again, and try  apt-get update    and    apt-get upgrade   to make sure everything got upgraded
<thedark> actually, that might be the problem
<thedark> I have tried that multiple times
<thedark> and
<thedark> each time it says it needs to remove a package, add a package, upgrade a package, it needs such and such an amount of memory
<thedark> but it never resolve archive.ubuntu or whatever
<thedark> so it never does it
<mefisto__> ok well that's something to explore
<thedark> okay I will reboot again and tell you what packages it wants to alter
<thedark> okay?
<mefisto__> can you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list first?
<thedark> sure
<thedark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112670/
<mefisto__> ok go ahead and reboot now if you want to try upgrading again
<mefisto__> I'll take a look and see what I can see
<thedark> okay, thanks again!
<apfelkuchen> quit
<pkt> has anybody else been having problems with kde 4.2 screen going black?
<pkt> It started today, for no apparent reason since I didn't do any upgrade (but I did install a few devel stuff, so maybe something was pulled in as a dependency)
<pkt> the problem looks like kwin is doing something weird
<pkt> because after login, the screen fades to black and desktop menus and such are also too dark to be visible
<pkt> non-kde apps though (pulled in through the session) like firefox work fine, so it is not a monitor problem
<kagashe> I have installed Kubuntu 8.10 and trying to upgrade to KDE 4.2. I have added the repositories and going to upgrade but have doubt on plamoids
<kagashe> It is written on Kubuntu page to remove plasmoids
<kagashe> Does it mean all the lasma_applet files in /usr/lib/kde4
<kagashe> Please help me
<pkt> kagashe: unless you are pretty sure about what you are doing, please don't touch anything under /usr
<pkt> yes!! I fixed it!
<kagashe> Then please explain what is meant by "Old Plasma packages are not compatible with KDE 4.2, you should uninstall any plasmoids." as written on this page http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 at no 4
<pkt> it means if you installed third party plasmoids from kde-look.org or something
<pkt> you should delete them because they are no longer compatible with the new plasma API
<pkt> these should be in your $HOME/.kde/share folder though not in /usr
<mefisto__> pkt: what did you do to fix your problem?
<pkt> libkwineffects was somehow still 4.1.2
<kagashe> It is a fresh install of Kubuntu 8.10 with all updates applied. There is no third party software
<mefisto__> pkt: so not everything updated
<pkt> yep, maybe kdebase is missing a dependency?
<thedark> the package it wants to upgrade is libkiten1, to libkiten4
<thedark> but it "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/Release"
<mefisto__> thedark: you had gutsy, upgraded to intrepid. correct?
<thedark> I would assume so... I had 8.04, I am just a fool that clicked the Adept button to upgrade to 8.10
<thedark> since then  I don't know what is what
<pkt> kagashe: Then (at least in theory) you have nothing to be afraid of
<mefisto__> thedark: 8.04 is hardy, but your sources.list shows references to gutsy repos. did you do a new install of 8.04 or was that upgraded from 7.10 (gutsy)?
<thedark> upgraded from 7.10
<kagashe> pkt: Thanks I am upgrading through Adept Updater tool, will come back here if there is any problem
<thedark> that is the only kubuntu cd I have
<thedark> I started with 7.10
<thedark> upgraded to 8.04, no problems
<thedark> yesterday I tried to upgrade to 8.10
<thedark> and here we are
<lennart> lennart@lennart-laptop:~$ sensors
<lennart> acpitz-virtual-0
<lennart> Adapter: Virtual device
<lennart> temp1:        +0.0°C  (crit = +100.0°C)
<mefisto__> thedark: ok, the sources.list you pastebin'd had all the gutsy repos commented out, and looks like the installer inserted intrepid ones
<lennart> my fan is not spinning
<lennart> ACPI shows temp: 0
<thedark> okay
<mefisto__> thedark: try renaming /etc/apt/sources.list to sources.list.backup and create a new sources.list with this in it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112678/
<mefisto__> thedark: that's the one you pastebin'd (just for reference) http://paste.ubuntu.com/112670/
<thedark> only what you pasted, or add it to it?
<mefisto__> thedark:it's the same as what you had, but with deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid-security main universe restricted multiverse added, and the commented lines removed
<mefisto__> thedark: you could just add that line if you want
<thedark> okay
<thedark> I will reboot now
<mefisto__> then try updating/upgrading
 * thedark nods
<thedark> no difference, as far as I could tell :(
<thedark> same error when I tried to update
<thedark> Failed to fethc "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/Release.gpg" could not resolve 'archive.ubuntu.com'
<thedark> *fetch
<thedark> is mefisto still here?
<mefisto__> thedark: yes I'm here
<thedark> okay, just checking
 * mefisto__ notices cu.archive.ubuntu.com  where is cu ?
<thedark>  ?
<mefisto__> thedark: that's what all your old gutsy repos were set to
<thedark> I don't know
<mefisto__> what location are you in?
<thedark> I was in Florida when I installed 7.10
<mefisto__> cuba?
<thedark> now I live in South Korea
<thedark> Miami, Florida USA
<mefisto__> is cu cuba? does anyone know?
<mefisto__> thedark: so you're in puppy now. can you ping archive.ubuntu.com ?
<thedark> how do I do that?
<mefisto__> in a terminal, type: ping archive.ubuntu.com
<thedark> --- archive.ubuntu.com ping statistics ---
<thedark> 26 packets transmitted, 26 packets received, 0% packet loss
<thedark> round-trip min/avg/max = 299.6/300.2/301.4 ms
<thedark> #
<thedark> so is that it?
<thedark> guess I am done, huh :)
<thedark> :(
<pkt> ok, I figured out the whole sequence of unfortunate events that led to destroying my poor desktop :-)
<mefisto__> thedark: here is my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/112692/
<mefisto__> thedark: that's 8.10 with the default servers
<mefisto__> thedark: you could try that
<pkt> the root cause is the tulip package depending on libgl1-mesa-swx11-dev instead of that | libgl1-mesa-dev
<pkt> and my lack of attention at this moment
<pkt> now back to peace and productivity :-)
<thedark> lucky you :(
<mefisto__> thedark: if you try update/upgrade with my sources.list and you get the same error, I would suspect that networking is misconfigured somehow
<pkt> thedark: what is the problem in your case?
<hellhound_> is there a tool to scan a usb drive like a disk check utility?
<Paddy_EIRE> hellhound_: did you not cleanly unmount the usb drive in windows?
<Paddy_EIRE> or something else?
<hellhound_> Paddy_EIRE: i did not unmount a digital camera I used to be able to use a check for errors utility in windows that would work but I wanted one for linux so I would not have to boot into windows
<Paddy_EIRE> ah ok
<Paddy_EIRE> sec
<sascha_> hi all, i tried to update lic6 and got an error: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<Paddy_EIRE> sascha_: you mean libc6
<sascha_> yes, sry, mistyped
<Paddy_EIRE> sascha_: what are you doing exactly?
<sascha_> i ran the updater
<Paddy_EIRE> sudo apt-get -f install
<Paddy_EIRE> sascha_: ^
<sascha_> that gave me an error, is should run manually dpkg --configure -a
<Paddy_EIRE> then do so
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<Paddy_EIRE> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sascha_> i did, that gave me the message I posted first
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<Paddy_EIRE> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Paddy_EIRE> try that
<hellhound_> Paddy_EIRE: any ideas on my issue?
<Paddy_EIRE> hellhound_: still looking.. its typically "fsck" you would be using
<sascha_> i get the same error: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<Paddy_EIRE> hellhound_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=674002
<hellhound_> Paddy_EIRE: yes i found something like sudo fsck.vfat -a -l -v /dev/sda1 but my usb is not on /dev/sda1... i do not know what it is one ... sudo fdisk -l does not list it but nautilus shows it at gphoto2://[usb:003,005]/
<Paddy_EIRE> hellhound_: ah ok.. then do "df" in a terminal
<Paddy_EIRE> see it listed ?
<Paddy_EIRE> sascha_: hmm.. what where you doing before this happened?
<sascha_> last week I installed the kde4.2 packages from ppa
<hellhound_> Paddy_EIRE: I don't see anything that sticks out... tmpfd, varrun, varlock, udev, tmpfs, lrm, /dev/sda7 (/home), /dev/sda5 (/)
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<sascha_> now there are 15 package left to configure, how do i know which package fails? libc6 is just the last package downloaded
<Paddy_EIRE> you would need to forcefully mount the drive
<sascha_> while upgrading i get something like: paket not ready for configuration (status: trigger awaited)
<sascha_> i have to translate the messages. because i use a german system, so don't know, if these are right
<sascha_> when i do 'dpkg -l', what does status rc mean?
<lokai> I've trashed my /usr/share/applications/kde/keys.desktop file. Is there a way to restore it?
<stdin> sascha_: removed but config files remain
<fw1> the task bar at the bottom isn't exactly well animated
<stdin> lokai: try "sudo apt-get --reinstall install kcontrol"
<lokai> thanks.
<raphael> Hi all
<sascha_> i hate dpkg
<sascha_> every time i try dpkg --configure -a I get dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<sascha_> i tried debug option, but i still only get one line of output
<sascha_> even -D2000 stupidlyverbose, stupid yes, verbose no
<stdin> sascha_: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/262451
<Aison> helllo
<Aison> i'm new to ubuntu, when I update some packages with apt-get upgrade, is there some ChangeLog somewhere?
<Aison> what's changed a package?
<stdin> Aison: you can see the changelog with "aptitude changelog <package>"
<Aison> oh, ok, nice
<stdin> Aison: there will also be a copy in /usr/share/doc/<package>/changelog.Debian.gz
<stdin> (after it's installed)
<Aison> nice
<Aison> brb, got 4 new kde package, have to restart kde
<Aison> well, akonadi still not starting ^^
<Aison> and knotify4 still crashes when I logout
<Aison> strange
<sascha_> thx stdin, i found that already
<sascha_> i fixed the problem, gxine update failed somehow
<sascha_> i reinstalled it and now it work, thx
<Aison> anybody have got a working akonadi service?
<Aison> here it always hange registering at DBus
<corigo3> When I add the repositories for downloading KDE 4.2 it also prompts me to download MySQL... is this necessary? Any reason why I would want that %^& on my computer?
 * freaky_t np: P Diddy Featuring Mario Winans - Through The Pain (She Told Me) (Feat. Mario Winans) (Radio Edit) [04:04m/192kbps/44kHz]
<freaky_t> :S
<freaky_t> :D
<urbinek> hello there
<urbinek> can you advice me :D?
<urbinek> what will be better install kde4.2 on kubuntu 8.04 or isntall kubuntu 8.10 and upgrade
<urbinek> or install kubuntu wichout X (alternate CD) and install kde4.2
<carpii_> probably the best way is to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 so you get 4.1 or something
<carpii_> then upgrade to 4.2
<carpii_> but i imagine the recommended way is explained in the topic url
<urbinek> so install 8.10 and upgrade kde
<urbinek> i don't wanna upgrade ubuntu, it never works
<urbinek> and one more, is it worth ? kde3.5 vs kde4.2 ?
<carpii_> depends what it is you want
<carpii_> personally i hate 4.2
<carpii_> i tried it and had to reinstall completely to go back to 3.5
<carpii_> you might be better trying it in a virtualbox or vmware before upgrading your main machine
<urbinek> mhm
<urbinek> i've got same feelings about 4.1 but i really like kde
<urbinek> and don't wanna stay back or install gnome
<stdin> you can't install 4.2 on 8.04 and the alternate CD will install X and KDE as normal
<urbinek> are you shure that ther is no way to disable kde install ?
<stdin> you'd have to use the server CD
<urbinek> mhm
<urbinek> and ofcource server cd is very diffrent from desktop ?
<stdin> the server CD does not install X or KDE or Gnome
<stdin> just a command line system
<urbinek> and only this ?
<stdin> if you don't want to install a Desktop system you need to use the Server CD
<urbinek> is it suppord mdadm ? i want make softweare raid (alternate CD does)
<stdin> the server install supports everything the alternate CD does
<urbinek> i want desktop and X but i don't wanna mess in packages
<stdin> nothing stopping you from installing the desktop after you've installed the system
<urbinek> i know :)
<urbinek> but first i must check out kde4.2 on vbox
<keldrona> login #amsn
<ScottK> This is a test (sorry for the disturbance).
<pkt> urbinek: I doubt you will gain much by testing on vbox. Most problems with kde 4.2 are due to broken graphics drivers and vbox won't help with those
<pkt> better try a livecd
<andreas> hello
<andreas> is this the support channel :S?
<nes> how are you?
<[nDy]> Hi all... am on Intrepid. Currently it is the only drive in the system. But I wish to install another drive and install XP on it (for games) Is tehre a wway to Install XP without having to re-install Kubuntu? Can anyone point me to a page that will help me?
<vlad> !change user pswrd
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<andreas> i got a problem: i want to copy some files. but in the middle of the copy process  the speed gets slower and completely stops (it gives me the option to skip some files too Oo). after that i get problems with my hard disk. then my system laggs hardly and i cant acces the hard disk anymore. when i restart it says to insert a propper boot device for some moment. but after turning it off for some secs and starting then it works again. help
<andreas> please :(
<vlad> !user pswrd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about user pswrd
<vlad> !sudo pswrd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudo pswrd
<vlad> !sudo pswrd change
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<uni4dfx> how do i debug kde4.2? it's constantly crashing
<utdmr> i'll ask a silly simple question. What must i do for writing "~", what is the button combitanion for it? (ex. shift + 4 for '+')
<uni4dfx> try AltGr+1 (press 1 twice)
<carpii_> utdmr, in UK keyb its shift + hash #
<utdmr> i  have a turkish qwerty keyboard. altgr+1 writs '>>'. what is the hash button? i make '#' with alt+3
<uni4dfx> when do you think KDE 4.x will be usable?  4.5?
<utdmr> ok. i can do it with shift+insert . thanks for replies
<uni4dfx> can't decide what's worse... KDE or Vista
<uni4dfx> Kubuntu ... the worst possible implementation of KDE
<shal3r> I added "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main" to my Ubuntu 8.10 and installed kde-nightly but it`s not listed in Session Type menu at login. Why?
<stdin> kde-nightly is from the Neon project, not Kubuntu
<shal3r> stdin, i followed http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 to get KDE4.2
<stdin> there isn't a separate menu entry for 4.2, it's just "KDE"
<shal3r> ok, i will check
<marcel_> please i can run ncurses functions from gfortran or fort77 ??
<quassel10> Riddell: quassel seems okay :)
 * jussi01 wonders who quassel10 really is...
<quassel10> davmor2 on a test box :)
 * quassel10 likes the top box where you lose out on the traffic
<pvandewyngaerde> shal3r:  i use   deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu intrepid main     for kde 4.2 nightlies
<shal3r> pvandewyngaerde, ok, i will try. thanks.
<stdin> pvandewyngaerde: neon uses trunk, so it's 4.3 now
<_2> locate: warning: database `/var/cache/locate/locatedb' is more than 8 days old
<_2> rm /var/cache/locate/locatedb
<_2> heh fixed
<pvandewyngaerde> yes indeed , forgot about that
<pkt> uni4dfx: that is a bit harsh don't you think? kde 4.2 works great for me at least
<pkt> most likely you either have a graphics driver issue or you are missing some kde app that is not yet ported?
<_2> set
<_2> go
<shal3r> [ubuntu 8.10] I updated kde-desktop to 4.2 via kde-experimental i but don`t have KDE in "Session Type" menu. Any ideas?
<shal3r> i ment "kubuntu-desktop", not kde-desktop
<ghostcube> shal3r: are u using gdm or kdm i dont know if gdm is handling kdm for kde4 a the moment
<shal3r> i think it`s KDM
<shal3r> tfu
<shal3r> it gdm ;)
<shal3r> how to switch to kdm?
<ghostcube> shal3r: i dont know exactly if this is need to switch but normally installing kdm for kde4 should remove gdm but i dont know exactly havent done for a long time maybe wait if anyone confirms this
<ghostcube> :)
<Heliodor> how do i see printer jobs queue??
<shal3r> not i got this: http://rafb.net/p/wwd0wM96.html
<ghostcube> the little icon in the taskbar ? if there is a job this should be the que or you can try the web interface for cups
<edgy> Hi, I added %admin ALL=NOPASSWD:  /usr/bin/rsync and expected my users of group admin would run sudo rsync without being prompted for password, but still the prompt appear!
<ghostcube> shal3r: can u pastebin your sources.list ?
<shal3r> ghostcube, ok, please wait a bit
<ghostcube> :)
<shal3r> http://rafb.net/p/bSBVPN59.html
<maverick340> i have a weird problem. kdm loads fine but on entering the password it comes back to the login screen
<maverick340> password is correct , it just resets back to the login screen
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ghostcube> maverick340: is this existing user ?
<maverick340> tried xfix, fsck reconfigured xserver
<ghostcube> hi ActionParsnip
<maverick340> yes, existing user
<ghostcube> maverick340: start with a blank session
<maverick340> how ?
<maverick340> i tried all sessions
<maverick340> except for the terminal nothing comes up
<ghostcube> maverick340: inside systemsettings   go to the extra settings tab
<edgy> maverick340: create a new user and try to log into that
<maverick340> hmm good idea edgy
<ghostcube> edgy: to try a blank session would do the same
<ghostcube> :D
<edgy> maverick340: may be it's a config problem in your current .kde
<maverick340> last iten installed was a asciifishscreensaver
<maverick340> dont ask my why its my gf pc :-)
<shal3r> ghostcube, http://rafb.net/p/bSBVPN59.html - any ideas?
<ghostcube> moment
<maverick340> edgy, i ll try to make a new user an try
<edgy> ghostcube: but he cannot log to the GUI so how can maverick340 go to systemsettings
<ghostcube> edgy: damn point for u
<ghostcube> :D
<maverick340> ghostcube, yep -
 * ghostcube gives a cookie to edgy 
<ghostcube> :)
<edgy> ghostcube: ;)
<edgy> ghostcube: it's delicious ;)
<ghostcube> hehe i hope so
<ghostcube> :D
<maverick340> how do i add a user with privileges ?
<ghostcube> shal3r: hmm
<ghostcube> what does it tell u if u try to install an masked package directly
<ghostcube> any better hints
<ghostcube> ?
<maverick340> dont asnwer that , i got it
<shal3r> ghostcube, something like apt-get install akregator
<shal3r> ?
<ghostcube> yes
<maverick340> nope, didnt help
<vlad> how can i change the pswrd for the user?
<vlad> pls
<vlad> i forgot
<maverick340> i added a user with no arguments . adduser <username>
<maverick340> still the same problem
<maverick340> btw i am using kde 4.2
<maverick340> is there a way to restore to default kde settings ?
<carpii_> try moving $HOME/.kde to another directory and restarting
<shal3r> ghostcube, akregator (4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid~ppa3) installed
<ghostcube> hmm
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<shal3r> ghostcube, maybe it`s because i have kde3 intalled on 8.10 ?
<ghostcube> oh you dont have the 4.x ?
<shal3r> no
<ghostcube> inside the experimental repo is 4.2 it should update youre 3.x
<shal3r> that kde3 isn`t ubuntu/kubuntu official
<ghostcube> oha
<shal3r> it`s this one - http://ppa.launchpad.net/kb9vqf/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/binary-i386/Packages
<ghostcube> hmm but it shouls update too
<ghostcube> *d
<ghostcube> you dont want kde 4 ?
<shal3r> i want kde4.2 now
<ghostcube> so isnt my commandline doing an full upgrade ?
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<shal3r> http://rafb.net/p/NQZ1lT65.html
<ActionParsnip> ghostcube: that will uprade all installed apps but wll not jump up a release
<ghostcube> ActionParsnip: nah he weants 4.2 and he has 3.x so it should update oO
<ghostcube> or ?
<ghostcube> shal3r: then u should have kde4
<ghostcube> have u rebootet
<shal3r> ok, rebooting...
<shal3r> i got kde3 on intrepid with this: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963695
<shal3r> and now i see that it says "Attention! Install KDE 3 will REMOVE official Kubuntu KDE 4"
<ghostcube> oO
<d_mitry> kubuntu 8.10. sometimes (sadly, i haven't spotted any pattern), the system experiences a hang such that the keyboard doesn't respond, but i can control the mouse cursor, though nothing else on the screen changes and amarok doesn't stop playing. any way to recover?
<ghostcube> d_mitry: grafic card and driver
<shal3r> ghostcube, if i installed kde3 with "apt-get install kde3", then should "apt-get remove kde3" remove all these kde3 packages?
<d_mitry> ghostcube: ok. thanks.
<ghostcube> hmmm
<ghostcube> d_mitry: what is yours
<shal3r> rebooting did nothing about kde4
<ghostcube> shal3r: hmm thats bad i dont know why the kde3 packages are killing the 4.2
<shal3r> now i want to remove kde3 packages completely
<d_mitry> ghostcube: oh. :P how would i check?
<ghostcube> lspci  for the card and glxinfo | grep Vendor   for the ddrivers
<d_mitry> ghostcube: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AS [Radeon 9550]
<d_mitry> and nothing was returned by the latter command
<d_mitry> possibly because of the capital. without it, server glx vendor string: SGI client glx vendor string: SGI OpenGL vendor string: DRI R300 Project
<ghostcube> d_mitry: hmm ok this should work fine if you use the opensource drivers as it seems
<thefish> has anyone got video thumbnails in kde4.2 / dolphin working?
<d_mitry> ghostcube: i am told that i can use a proprietary graphics driver. the last time i did it (though this was in gnome long ago), nothing good came of it. black screen after login.
<d_mitry> to risk?
<ghostcube> nope
<ghostcube> not use fglrx with this card
<ghostcube> ati os drivers are fine
<ghostcube> d_mitry: what kde version is this
<d_mitry> ghostcube: 4.1.4
<ghostcube> hmm have u tried the update to 4.2
<ghostcube> and there is a non patched xorg server from ScottK ppa
<d_mitry> i haven't. how would i go about that?
<ghostcube> shal3r: hmm maybe try to get rid of the kde packages u installed and remove this repo out of your list then try if you can install kde4.2
<ghostcube> d_mitry: kubuntu.org for the update
<d_mitry> ghostcube: thanks. i'll try.
<shal3r> ghostcube, that`s what i`m doing now
<ghostcube> d_mitry: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kitterman/+archive/ppa
<ghostcube> make sure the repo version is intrepid
<ghostcube> :)
<d_mitry> ghostcube: yep.
<cuznt> i am usuing digiKam to upload my images to my pc... when i choose to update gwenview however, it wants to uninstal my digiKam
<cuznt> is there another option for digiKam?
<maverick340> solved it
<maverick340> the solution was really, i stress really lame . any guesses ?
<maverick340> ghostcube, edgy : any guesses ;-) ?
<salvatore> hello
<maverick340> hello salvatore
<ghostcube> maverick340: hmmm removing the ascii fishi thing
<maverick340> ghostcube, nope
<maverick340> one more try and  ill tell ya'll
<ghostcube> maverick340: hmm no idea
<maverick340> no disk space :P
<ghostcube> oha root full
<maverick340> i removed the .kde folder, tried to move it to another location on /home
<ghostcube> :D
<maverick340> said no disk space
<maverick340> i was like, omg ! wtf
<maverick340> removed all the dammned chick flicks , incomplete movies , useless junk
<maverick340> and voila, it booted !
<maverick340> of course i got booted out of the room after that .. lol
<edgy> maverick340: happy to hear it
<maverick340> thanks guys .. if i had not tried to recreate that dir , i wouldnt have come to know :)
<carpii_> how do i get the source code for an app in the repositories? I thought theyd all be on launchpad but its all a jumbled up mess
<maverick340> carpii_, try the SVN repos
<JontheEchidna> apt-get source packagename
<carpii_> oic, thanks
<carpii_> is there a standard way to find out who to contact, should I want to upload a patch to the svn repo ?
<d_mitry> ghostcube: kde 4.2. give me a few minutes to realise what is going on.
<edulix> hi
<shal3r> ghostcube, looks like kde 4.2 is installing after removing kde3
<ghostcube> shal3r: cool
<maverick340> i am off guys, thanks again
<edulix> what file do I need to edit to make ubuntu reload the ath_pci driver in suspend/resume? I need to do it manually everytime..
<ghostcube> d_mitry: :-?
<cuznt> Mon Feb 2 2009] [09:11:17] <cuznt> i am usuing digiKam to upload my images to my pc... when i choose to update gwenview however, it wants to uninstal my digiKam.  is there another option for digiKam? or a replacement program i should be usuing?
<cuznt> excuse the repeat pc restarted
<d_mitry> ghostcube: i don't think it's supposed to be this black. i'll take a screenshot if i don't find a fix.
<ghostcube> d_mitry: i heard this another day the kde 4.2 is dark ?
<d_mitry> ghostcube: done. should've changed the theme to oxygen. things were looking crazy.
<ghostcube> have u updated the xorg server ?
<d_mitry> not that i know of.
<ghostcube> d_mitry: i gave u a link to the ppa repo
<d_mitry> ah. give me time. :P
<ghostcube> add this and update xorg server
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> no prob
<d_mitry> ironically, another hang happened after getting kde 4.2.
<ghostcube> maybe u need to choose session type KDE from kdm cause it wont load the old profile
<ghostcube> d_mitry: may the xorg server can change this
<edgy> AGAIN: I added myuser ALL=NOPASSWD:  /usr/bin/ls and expected my users of group admin would run sudo ls without being prompted for password, but still the prompt appear! any hint?
<d_mitry> ghostcube: i've a more visible problem now. resizing the taskbar resulted in the majority of the screen being filled with blackness. i remember someone saying this on some forum, but i don't remember if/how they fixed it.
<ghostcube> d_mitry: just install the xorg packages and then maybe do an reboot first
<ghostcube> :)
<khalidmian> trying to find a solution to see windows folders from kubuntu installed using WUBI loader rather then GRUB
<d_mitry> ghostcube: alright, sure. :P
<d_mitry> ghostcube: just in case you're interested, here's a screenshot: http://www.yoimg.com/i/13224822-black.png
<ghostcube> d_mitry: i seen this somewhere last time
<ghostcube> i dont remember what caused this
<ghostcube> :|
<d_mitry> ghostcube: so add the two lines in the sources file, replacing jaunty with intrepid?
<carpii_> whats a good ide for compiling sources from the repo's?  I cant seem to set eclipse up correctly
<khalidmian> trying to find a solution to see windows folders from kubuntu installed using WUBI loader rather then GRUB
<d_mitry> ghostcube: never mind. didn't see the listbox.
<carpii_> use samba. im not sure why GRUB or WUBI would be relevant
<Panoptic> Anyone who knows what package(s) to download in order to config the fonts in Konversation?
<d_mitry> ghostcube: do you want me to install the package xorg-server?
<ct529> anyone using cuda on kubuntu?
<genii> ct529: The nvidia programming classes?
<raphael_> i am using kubuntu
<raphael_> but i don't know what is cuda
<altrortla> hello.... i need help for LAN mixed configuration tutorial.... or program to controll IT... any tips ?
<Bou> hi
<Bou> how can I disable the automatic hibernation?
<failers> is there a console command to diasble laptop touchpad?
<ct529> raphael_: http://www.nvidia.com/object/cuda_home.html
<ct529> raphael_: programming language for multiprocessing
<ct529> raphael_: on GPUs
<ct529> raphael_: sorry, multiprocessor programming .... kind of extending C
<ct529> s/C/C++
<ghostcube> d_mitry: just update
<ghostcube> if u added the repo i gave u
<ghostcube> it will bring the packages
<altrortla> i explane better ... i have several PC, some XP, some Kubuntu... in some case I can see kubuntu shared folder in other i can see it... I'd like to solve this kind of problem
<ghostcube> altrortla: is this samba made share
<ghostcube> check if the firewall on windows blocks the network lookup
<shal3r> ghostcube, i got kde4.2 now :)
<ghostcube> shal3r: heh cool
<altrortla> ghostcube: ahh firewall ... may be
<shal3r> How to get better looking Firefox in KDE4.2 ?
<shal3r> ghostcube, thanks for help
<altrortla> ghostcube: I'll check
<ghostcube> shal3r: np ehm better looking ff ? hmm i dont know but i think there is an firefox kubuntu addon package
<ghostcube> just search apt-gcache search firefox
<ghostcube> *cache
<dewman> Good Morning. I have a question regarding usb
<d_mitry> ghostcube: there was nothing to update. i installed the packages listed under xorg-server on that page. restarted. didn't fix the hang, which occurred when i tried quitting knetworkmanager. restarted again, managed to quit it with no problems.
<ghostcube> d_mitry: if u add the repo i gave u
<ghostcube> and do
<d_mitry> i did
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ghostcube> it should catch the xorg-packages
<ghostcube> oO if not this would be strange
<dewman> I am using usbview, and it says "Can not open the file /proc/bus/usb/devices Verify that you have usb compiled into your kernel have the usb core modules loaded ,and have the usbdevfs filesystem mounted.
<dewman> how in the heck to i do that? =)
<d_mitry> two secs
<JohnFlux> dewman: sudo mount -t usbfs usbfs /proc/bus/usb
<JohnFlux> dewman: second hit on google
<malv> systray corruption is so annoying. like having something stuck in your teeth
<dewman> JohnFlux. Thanks. Is there a way to make that persistant after a reboot?
<KORBEN_X64> dewman: maybe you should put that on /etc/fstab
<JohnFlux> usb /proc/bus/usb usbdevfs defaults 0 0
<JohnFlux> put that line in /etc/fstab
<JohnFlux> dewman: ^^
<KORBEN_X64> that's it :)
<BluesKaj> howdy
<dewman> got it.
<d_mitry> ghostcube: which packages would be downloaded? i could check my version against the latest because perhaps i've already updated them.
<ghostcube> d_mitry: if nothing is caught they will be the same maybe
<ghostcube> or you already updated
<d_mitry> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ghostcube> hmm ok
<d_mitry> some packages were upgraded (like gwenview and some bluetooth), but nothing related to xorg.
<KORBEN_X64> a question... are you experiencing perfomance issues after upgrading a kubuntu 8.10 fresh install??
<d_mitry> also, more lag with kde 4.2. :(
<khalidmian> trying to find a solution to see windows folders from kubuntu installed using WUBI loader rather then GRUB
<KORBEN_X64> khalidmian: do you mean seeing the folders in a file manager in linux?
<shadowhywind> hayall i am going to to have to convert a vfat to ext3 (hdd is blank now). How would i go about using mkfs.ext3 ?? any ideas?
<Panoptic> Anyone who knows what packages to download in order to get KDE control center to work? I am using Konversation under Gnome and would like to change some fonts, which are otherwise unaccessable.
<genii> shadowhywind: If hd partition is eg: /dev/sdc1   then:  sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdc1
<khalidmian> KORBEN_X64: yes i would like to see my window files from within kubuntu using dolphin or whatever but the problem is that i installed kubuntu within windows which uses Wubi loader instead of Grub
<shadowhywind> genii: is that it? no special flags or anything?? (just don't want to screw anything up, hehe)
<genii> shadowhywind: There are a lot of options than CAN be specified. But the defaults are fine.
<KORBEN_X64> khalidmian: forgive if i am mistaken, i never used Wubi but... is the whole system installed in it's own partition?
<shadowhywind> genii: also good guess on the /dev/sdc1, thats the exact partition i am doing, hehe
<KORBEN_X64> or is it installed inside a huge file in an ntfs/fat32 partition?
<shadowhywind> also One other issue, my left click on my touchpad is now acting as a leftclick and a paste c ommand, any ideas?
<khalidmian> KORBEN_X64: im not sure im not that techinically savvy sorry but im assuming that the install is within the same hd i dont know if it createsa seperate partition because in worth come scenario i can actually reboot to windows and uninstall kubuntu via add/remove programs which one cant if installed using Grub
<Duesentrieb> hi all. i'm just setting upo 8-10 with kde 4.1, and i'm confused about knetworkamanger. it never asks for a passphrase for the wireless. it just tries to conenct and fails.
<Duesentrieb> what am i missing?
<jacopo> Ciao
<KORBEN_X64> khalidmian: i just readed some wubi documentation an as i thought, it installs linux in the same partition as windows... no messing with the hard disk
<khalidmian> Duesentrieb: are u using wirelss networking @ home
<jacopo> c'è qualche buona anima che mi da una mano?
<Duesentrieb> khalidmian: huh?
<Duesentrieb> khalidmian: what do you mean? i'm seeing the network. i'm using it to post this message.
<khalidmian> Duesentrieb: to connect to internet what are u using
<Duesentrieb> from another box, obviously
<khalidmian> WEP? WPA? WPA2 or what?
<Duesentrieb> khalidmian: wpa2/psk i think.
<jacopo> c' qualche Italiano???
<KORBEN_X64> anyway, if i am not mistaken, you should see windows folders... try to mount the windows filesystem manually...
<KORBEN_X64> i've some issues using wpa in kubuntu... it drops the connection every 2-3 minutes and then it connect again
<Duesentrieb> khalidmian: WPA version 1, TKIP, PSK
<Duesentrieb> (or so iwlist sais)
<khalidmian> Duesentrieb: see pm pls
<KORBEN_X64> khalidmian: http://wubi-installer.org/faq.php
<KORBEN_X64> there they say that windows folders are accesible in /host or /media
<carpii_> where does KDELIBS environment var get set normally?
<genii> shadowhywind: You might also want to change the partition type of sdc1 to linux from vfat or so, but it's not essential for formatting or mounting it from fstab. Automount may get confused however.
<khalidmian> KORBEN_X64: ty
<hamdi> hi
<KORBEN_X64> it worked?
<sven_> hello all, what is the fastest and best internet browser in Kubuntu?
<khalidmian> sven either konquerer or firefox or opera
<sven_> they are slooooooooooooooooooow
<KORBEN_X64> sven_:try iceweasel
<khalidmian> KORBEN_X64: yes  the files are visible under host folder
<khalidmian> KORBEN_X64: /root/host
<KORBEN_X64> ok :)
<khalidmian> sven_: http://www.howtocreate.co.uk/browserSpeed.html
 * khalidmian is loving his wubi installed linux every moment - best choice ever made
<BluesKaj> khalidmian , remember you're still on windows, so windows precautions are in order , khalidmian :P
<khalidmian> i only wish i was tech savvy enough to install windows with kubuntu - like vitual machine but then i wonder if iphone support would exist - the only reason i have windows is for my iphone-itunes
<KORBEN_X64> there are ways to sync the iphone in linux
<BluesKaj> !VB | khalidmian
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about VB
<khalidmian> window precautions?
<BluesKaj> !Virtual Box | khalidmian
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Virtual Box
<carpii_> does adept keep a log of packages recently installed?
<khalidmian> i dont knw about VB either
<KORBEN_X64> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<BluesKaj> khalidmian , security precautions
<khalidmian> KORBEN_X64: my iphone isnt jailbroken neither do i intend to jailbreak it
<KORBEN_X64> ups
<KORBEN_X64> so, i suppose there's no way :P
<ubuntu_> hi
<khalidmian> BluesKaj: pls explain - also in VB can one use windows like normally or does it have restrictions
<khalidmian> KORBEN_X64: unfornately thats why i have windows - for my iphone/itunes connectivity sync and support
<BluesKaj> well khalidmian , alot of ppl like virtual machine
<BluesKaj> I'm not a fan of emulators
<BluesKaj> if i want to run windows i just boot into my windows partition
<khalidmian> BluesKaj: isnt that the same that i do under wubi install?
<david_> anyone got a link to wine chat?
<khalidmian> BluesKaj: can u assist on VM info anything i can read and learn about?
<dr_Willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<BluesKaj> !virtual machine | khalidmian
<ubottu> khalidmian: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<BluesKaj> !VirtualBox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<khalidmian> do u recommend installing vista under virtual machine environment?
<carpii_> i recommend not installing vista
<carpii_> but i guess itd work in virtualbox, maybe youd need to disable a lot of the gui effects etc
<khalidmian> lol yes but unfortunatleyi need it for my iphone support/sync
<khalidmian> if iphone support is available in vista under virtual box pls let me know cause i want to then install kubuntu using whole harddrive and install vista using virtual box
<resno> hello all. I have a quick question. What is the best lightweight version of ubunutu to use?
<Tm_T> Kubuntu ofcourse
<resno> Tm_T: Well, its a little heavy weight. I am talking about running it on OLD hardware.
<Tm_T> resno: so am I, it's not heavy here, but then again, you never mentioned what you need and what are the preferences (:)
<carpii_> Xubuntu
<Tm_T> carpii_: it's not automatically that much "lighter" really (:)
<Duesentrieb> hm... once again, i can't find the setting for switching to another desktop by bumping the mouse into the screen's edge...
<khalidmian> resno: http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/index.php
<Duesentrieb> where is is hidden in kde4?
<carpii_> depends whether you mean lighter as in download size, or lighter for performance i guess
<Tm_T> carpii_: well, I can run KDE4 fine with my old laptop, 128 MiB ram
<khalidmian> resno: look at what you want at http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/index.php
<resno> carpii_: lighter performance, i am running it on older hardware.
<khalidmian> if iphone support is available in vista under virtual box pls let me know cause i want to then install kubuntu using whole harddrive and install vista using virtual box
<Tm_T> resno: CLI-only install is lightest ofcourse, then LXDE with it perhaps... there's lots of what user can affect though
<Duesentrieb> oh. "active desctop barders" or whatever it is in english. in the settings for the *window* behavior. not in the settigns for virtual desktops.
<Duesentrieb> gah!
<resno> Tm_T: ok. Thanks
<adben> huge fonts at the kdm, kde4.2 login screen what can i do?
<resno> adben: adjust the dpi or font size?
<adben> both
<adben> i put the dpi in 96
<adben> but still is huge
<alain> 29602330
<resno> adben: is the font big elsewhere?
<dr_Willis> you did restart the X server, and KDM after changing that?
<adben> resno: no, i change the settings of the fonts an rebooted
<dr_Willis> its not the default Resoltion thats just low is it?
<adben> the resolution its ok
<resno> adben: it may be the login screen settings...
<yao_ziyuan> are there ubuntu/kubuntu 9.04 test isos?
<genii> yao_ziyuan: Yes. See http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/jaunty/alpha-3/
<adben> another question, kde apps(dolphin, konkeror, etc) in thismachine, think that my home folder is the one of other user in this machine i check the setting and the home folder its correctly set (system settigns, personal, about me, paths)...)
<khalidmian> ok i need help really
<dr_Willis> hmmm?
<khalidmian> hi dr
<khalidmian> dr_Willis: ok so here is my problem - i have Vista oem recovery disks not an iso - i trying installing vista under virtual machine using those but it doesnt work any help there? if not does that mean i need an iso file which in turn means i need windows vista cd/dvd?
<khalidmian> dr_Willis: also i have intel centrino duo how do i find out if my unit is 64 bit capable? and if it is do u recommend 64 bit over 32 bit installing of kubuntu/vista?
<resno> khalidmian: recovery disks are not meant for install.
<resno> khalidmian: they are meant to recover.
<khalidmian> resno: which means i need actual vista dvd
<resno> khalidmian: yes
<Cruster> hi all!
<khalidmian> resno: regrading my other question how do i find out if i have 64 bit processing capalibities and if so is 64 bit kubuntu recommended over 32 bit?
<khalidmian> resno: i have an intel centrino duo notebook
<Cruster> i'm searching for a way to make my wireless connect before login...is it possible?
<resno> khalidmian: you know what processor can handle. search google.
<Duesentrieb> what's the right power management to use? guidance or powernow?
<Duesentrieb> powernowd seems to be installed, but i see no kde interface.
<resno> khalidmian: some are some arent. each processor is different search online.
<Duesentrieb> should i install the powermanagement-interface package?...
<Duesentrieb> i'm confused :/
<resno> Duesentrieb: what are you trying to do?
<Duesentrieb> suspend etc works fine, i just want some control over stepping. and... i want to configure what happens when i close the lid.
<jussi01> powerdevil?
<Duesentrieb> or tell it to suspend when bat is low. etc.
<Duesentrieb> jussi01: i'll try that, thanks
<Duesentrieb> jussi01: err, i installed it, but how do i use it?
<saschpe_> Hi y'all! I'm running Jaunty and have some issues with KSplash. The corresponding KCM module does not show new splash themes from GHNS. Furthermore it displays old splash screen from KDE-4.2.1 but shows the correct thumbnail of the current "Air" theme. Anyone experiencing this too?
<tyler_d> I am getting an error trying to cmake the kdiff package?
<Duesentrieb> jussi01: hm... will it conflict with powersaved?
<khalidmian> all it tells me is that i have
<khalidmian> 	
<khalidmian> 	
<khalidmian>     * Intel® Core™2 Duo processor T5500 (1.66GHz, 667MHz FSB, L1 Cache 32KB/32KB, L2 Cache 2MB)
<khalidmian> im assuming thats 32 bit processing capability not 64 bit
<solussd> anyone have any idea why i cannot login to kde 4.2 on kubuntu 8.10? i followed the upgrade instructions it gets to the login screen, but after typing in my username and password it simply hangs at the gray wallpaper image. no desktop ever appears. I've tried removing my .kde directory. im running on vmware fusion, if that matters. kde 4.1 worked fine.
<genii> khalidmian: Core 2 are usually 64bit
<ct529> I have a problem: my kubuntu installtion has suddenly started using firefox as default browser from konversation, instead of konqueror
<khalidmian> genii: its says l1 cache 32kb/32kb
<ct529> but the fiule association is still right: konqueror for html .... why is it doing that?
<hairy918> hey, all. i'm suddenly having issues w/ pkg mgr. for instance, apt-get update fails to fetch archive.ubuntu.com feisty. i'm running ubuntu 7.04. is feisty officially dead?
<genii> khalidmian: http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SL9SH indicates it's a 64bit cpu
<khalidmian> ct529: go into system settings /default applications
<genii> hairy918: Feisty reached End of Life in Oct 2008
<ct529> khalidmian: yes, done .... but the selection there is "in an applicarion based on the content of the URL" as it should be ....
<helpdesk> please, any one knows how to run the qemu pc emulator on my terminal?
<hairy918> hm. guess i gotta get my 8.10 install working. Unfortunately, pkg mgr on that died also - claims something like 'cups is dead because of triggers' - not on right now, so I don't recall exact wording.
<hairy918> plus, i couldn't get authentication to my ldap server working
<khalidmian> ct529: click button in the following browser and choose application you want to use as default to browse
<khalidmian> genii: i have a centrino duo
<ct529> khalidmian: yes, I know I can do that .... I am asking *why* did kubuntu set firefox as default browser when I never selected it
<khalidmian> genii: which is different from core 2 duo
<khalidmian> ct529: no clue mate
<genii> khalidmian: So what is: [11:45:13] <khalidmian>     * Intel® Core™2 Duo processor T5500 (1.66GHz, 667MHz FSB, L1 Cache 32KB/32KB, L2 Cache 2MB)
<jpedroza> helpdesk: Try in #qemu channel
<helpdesk> jpedroza: is there a linux kernel channel?
<dr_Willis> I recall a #kernel from ages ago
<khalidmian> genii: i tried installing kubuntu 64 bit as wubi install under my vista which is a 32 bit installtion and kubuntu didnt work
<jpedroza> helpdesk: yes, it is #kernel
<jpedroza> helpdesk: Not sure how active it is
<ct529> khalidmian: are you running windows at the moment?
<helpdesk> jpedroza: ever tried writing one?
<jpedroza> helpdesk: A kernel?
<charles> hello everyone, I have a couple of quick questions
<helpdesk> jpedroza: yeah. i am writing mine but there are few problems and dont know who to report to
<charles> first, does anyone know why I have to go into display settings to get my screen res right in kde 4.2?
<khalidmian> ct529: no im on kubuntu at the moment
<charles> I do this every time I log on
<tyler_d> !msgmerge
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msgmerge
<tyler_d> !kdiff3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdiff3
<jpedroza> helpdesk: I have compiled kernels from src before, but not in a very long time.
<jpedroza> charles: need some more info, what video drivers, etc.
<charles> ati fglrx
<khalidmian> should i wait for windows 7 and get an iso for that or just not bother and then a vista cd for the virtual box
<charles> I've wiped out the .kde directory configs everything that I can think of to get it to work
<jpedroza> charles: I use NVIDIA, so I'm not much help. When you change the resolution, do you write those changes back to xorg?
<charles> reconfigured X11
<helpdesk> can i report my errors to the maintainers directory ?
<khalidmian> wohoo i have the beta win7 cd should i install that in virtual box? any recomendations?
<charles> hmmm, it did it a while ago while I was on nvidia as well
<dr_Willis> khalidmian,  do what you want. :) this is linux.. we dont force you  to do things  like.. err.. the Makers of Windows7 :)
<charles> ahhh well, no worries thank you for offering
<dr_Willis> khalidmian,  and i am testing Windows7 on this box for a while..   :P figured i would test it befor i reformated it for linux
<jpedroza> khalidmian: I have had major issues getting Windows Vista working in VirtualBox. I reverted back to XP.
<khalidmian> dr_Willis: im thinking of ways to have kubuntu as main o/s and windows installed in virtual box scenario
<khalidmian> jpedroza: what issues did u face
<jpedroza> khalidmian: Not sure if it still does, but for a while putting Vista on virtualized environment violated EULA.
<jpedroza> khalidmian: Mostly had the install for Adobe CS 3, but could never get installers to work correctly. Running applications failed frequently as well.
<dr_Willis> I think MS changed that EULA  - Like anyone would ever bother to 'follow' the eula anyway.
<khalidmian> jpedroza: i dont think i have xp anymore
<dr_Willis> I got XP set up for virtualbox. but never use it much
<khalidmian> jpedroza: i only need it for itunes/iphone sync nothing more
<khalidmian> screw ms eula violation
<jpedroza> khalidmian: Never tried iTunes under VirtualBox, and I have Verizon. :)
<ct529> khalidmian: if you do cpuid it will show you the detailed characteristics of your CPU
<khalidmian> hmmm
<jpedroza> khalidmian: As I recall, I did have trouble with USB passthrough as well, hence the reverting to XP. It works fine now.
<ct529> khalidmian: apt-get install cpuid
<khalidmian> jpedroza: that sucks i dont have xp
<khalidmian> ct529: Extended brand string: "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5500  @ 1.66GHz"
<jpedroza> khalidmian: Not sure if Crossover supports iTunes and sync to iPhone. Might be worth looking into
<ct529> khalidmian: it should give you also more information about supported stuff
<khalidmian> i was hoping to get rid of windows and run kubuntu and have vista under virtual box :(
<ct529> khalidmian: I have to say that the new output for cpuid is real crap .... the previous format was much better!
<ct529> khalidmian: yes, you can .... why not?
<khalidmian> jpedroza says he/she was having problems
<ct529> khalidmian: well,at least I think so .... but you may have some licensing issues there
<khalidmian> who gives a rats ass about microsoft licencing
<ct529> khalidmian: I think vista EULA explicitly says you cannot run it in a virtual machine .... but please check ....
 * jpedroza is a he
<jpedroza> :)
<ct529> khalidmian: is it 64bit?
<khalidmian> i just want usb support for syncing my iphone with itunes under windows as i do not want to jailbreak my iphone
<ct529> khalidmian: can you not install itunes under linux using wine?
<dr_Willis> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<khalidmian> ct529: doesnt matter as ill have to buy cd/dvd i doubt ill be able to get one for xp now
<cjae> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<khalidmian> dr_Willis: non sync iphone
<cjae> does kwin only let you pick setting within the advanced desktop setting that are compatible with with each other?
<dr_Willis> I care little about iphones.. or anything else from That company :)
<ct529> dr_Willis: what a silly help! the best itune alternative is actually amarok .... this is kubuntu not ubuntu ....
<dr_Willis> cjae,  i recalls eeing some 'warnings' if you selected 2 that for example had conflicting shortcuts
<ct529> dr_Willis: not you of course, the ubotu thingy
<ct529> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<dr_Willis> ct529,  :) I wouldtne have an iPhone if they gave them away. :) i got my own touch-screen phone. heh.
<cjae> anyone got the cube working with just kwin?
<dr_Willis> Some of these package descritions are so filled with meaningless buzzsords...
<ct529> how do we modify the output of ubotu? some of the answers are very unhelpful
<cjae> I do have 4  desktops enabled as well
<dr_Willis> 'it has an Intuitive interface' - as opposed to every other app out? or what? :)
<dr_Willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dr_Willis> You submit a new factoid/change and some how it gets voted on
<ct529> dr_Willis: what touch phone? I am looking for one with a linux / qt interface!
<ct529> dr_Willis: thanks!
<Lynx-O> anyone know how i can set firefox as my deafult browser?
<dr_Willis> Got a new one by LG - its got a touch screen and a few buttons.
<dr_Willis> not linux, - but it does play videos well :)
<ct529> grrrr ..... why did my kubuntu set firefox as default browser, and how do I reset the bloody thing? I want konqueror
<Lynx-O> ct529: kubuntu knows best
<Lynx-O> xD
<cjae> crtl f11? thought it was crtl alt <- or ->
<ct529> Lynx-O: I do not give a .... about what kubuntu knows .... I want konqueror
<dr_Willis> ct529,  i noticed when i had KDE and gnome both installed.. the 2 often conflcted with what was defults. Silly things both were using each others 'defaults' for some reason
<dr_Willis> and i mean the default for the 'file manager' :) both decided to start using rox-filer.
<dr_Willis> Still not sure how that happend
<Lynx-O> dr_Willis: </3 Gnome
<dr_Willis> dependng on which location menu item i used in gnome.. nautilus would launch.. or rox-filer would launch
<ct529> mmmm .... it only happens with konversation .... :( let's see ...
<dr_Willis>  ls -l /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser
<dr_Willis> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 2009-01-06 20:33 /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser -> /usr/bin/konqueror*
<dr_Willis> willis@black:/etc/alternatives(0 Mb)$
<cjae> why does it set wrong key binding by default?
<cjae> got it working now
<dr_Willis> in theory a you could set the app to use 'x-www-browser' and it would use the system default browser
<cjae> doesn't seem very smooth though
<Lynx-O> i let my girlfriend on my laptop and she closed the desktop how do i get i tback xD
<dr_Willis> If you mean the 'desktop icons' in a window - its some Plasmid applet
<failers> why isnt samba automaticly installed
<failers> its kinda important isnt it :o
<dr_Willis> !find vym
<ubottu> Found: vym
<dr_Willis> it can be - or uit can be useless
<dr_Willis> Ubuntu takes a very 'locked' down by default  apprioach
<dr_Willis> SSH is not isntalled by default either.. only  a select few sericces are installed by default
<dr_Willis> gnome and kde both can 'browse' the windows network ans shares without samba being installed..
<failers> :o
<failers> well when i right click on a folder and go to share nothing happends and i googled a bit and found out it was samba thats missing
<failers> but please tell me if there is an faster/easyer way :P
<dr_Willis> its 'supposed' to pop up a dialog and ask to install samba
<dr_Willis> but i always install samba manually as part of my normal setup.
<dr_Willis> 'sudo apt-get install samba'
<dr_Willis> then edit /etc/samba/smb.conf to set your workgroup
<hairy918> hello, all - anybody done ldap authentication? Have locations changed between 8.10 and 7.04? I'm running 7.04 ubuntu server as ldap server, 8.10 as client.
<failers> oki
<dr_Willis> i NEVER use that 'let the users share a thing arbitarly' system :)
<dr_Willis> i alwys share the users 'home' directory
<failers> btw dr_Willis i have done as you told i got my sda2 and sdb1 "mounted" in /media/ but they dont mount on boot only if i for example go into dolphin and click on them they get mounted is there a way to mount on boot?
<failers> i was going to share a new folder in home but
<failers> ^
<dr_Willis> failers,  check your entries in /etc/fstab they are incorrect sounds like
<failers> hm ok
<failers> dr_Willis: they arent added there at all :P
<failers> only got my root and swap in there
<altrortla> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<failers> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<dr_Willis> failers,  im not sure what you did befor.. but if you want them to mount at boot time = you add proper entry to fstab
<a> hi
<a> Hi everybody
<a> can I ask technical questions here
<a> hi hi anybody ?
<dr_Willis> ask and see -- getting answeres.. may be harder
<a> hi !
<a> hi dr willis
<dr_Willis> Theres no need to say Hi - 10x times :)
<a> i have installed firefox 3.0.5; the latest version
<a> but the browser has covered all the task bar and leaving no exit to assess the bar besides closing the browser
<hairy918> I'm pretty sure I've got the client ldap set up the same as a working 7.04 install, but 'getent passwd' on the client just returns the client's passwd
<dr_Willis> right click on the taskbar thing and try move/maxamize/whatever...  or alt-click on the window and move it around
<a> I tried to call the browser through command prompt and it run ok
<a> but this happened again if i call the browser through application launcher
<failers> at mount point i just use /boot ?
<a> could I know how to fix it
<dr_Willis> failers,  What are you wanting to mount to /boot ?   /boot is a very special place..
<khalidmian> jpedroza: do u recommended xp professional?
<failers> dr_Willis: uhm i though /boot would make it mount ON boot not at /boot :P
<a> the problem is I can't even see the task bar
<dr_Willis>  /boot is a directorry
<a> it was all covered up by the browser
<failers> oh so just by adding it at all in fstab makes it mount when i boot
<DreadKnight> does intrepid still doesn't works with bluetooth audio devices (headsets) ?
<dr_Willis> a proper line in the fstab WILL get mounted at boot. the 'noauto' option in the fstab line options - makes a place NOT get mounted at boot
<DreadKnight> *
<failers> dr_Willis:  ah ok thanks , now i get it :)
<dr_Willis> Mounting filesystems and fstab are doucmented in 10000+s of places.. :)
<dr_Willis> Literally - its documeted all over the place ;)
<a> Hi
<hairy918> However, I do have a question - 'modern' fstabs have things like 'UUID=9911c8d0 / ext3' and so on, instead of just the dev. What's the deal?
<dr_Willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<a> Hi Hi
<dr_Willis> UUID is a random/unique # for a specific drive/filesystem. that can solve a lot of problems
<hairy918> cool, thx, I'll look
<dr_Willis> even grub can use UUID type info  on many disrtos
<dr_Willis> You can also mount based on LABEL or other Information
<genii> Yes, sort of like MAC addresses for hard drives
<dr_Willis> which is wha ti do
<jpedroza> khalidmian: I use XP Pro, but I have also used Media Center in VirtualBox
<dr_Willis> You can change the UUID. :) its some how generated when the filesytem is made.
<failers> i just used the command "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid" to get my uuid's
<dr_Willis> failers,  theres a dozen ways to do it. :)
<failers> :P
<dr_Willis> Thats common 'linux' -> always 12 way to do somthing
<dr_Willis> Hmm is       us.archive.ubuntu.com    down for anyone else?
<failers> nope not me
<failers> working for me
<failers> but anyway reboot now time to check if i made it right this time in fstab ^
<dr_Willis> 99% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.31)]
<dr_Willis> and its just hanging...
<a> bye everyone!
<genii> dr_Willis: The archive is surfable here
<a> Thanks
<dr_Willis> there we go.. I removed the us. in the sources.list :)
<dr_Willis> Must of been some glitz
<DreadKnight> dr_Willis: you could have changed your server...
<dr_Willis> One machine was working with us.whatever.. other wasent...
<dr_Willis> us.archive -> is a random server?
<DreadKnight> dr_Willis: might be some sort of cluster... not sure
<Lynx-O> anyone know of a 3d program for linux?
<DreadKnight> Lynx-O: blender.org it's the fucking best creation tool ever
<Lynx-O> ok
<failers> succes they now mount on boot ^
<failers> ^^
<DreadKnight> Lynx-O: it's in repository, but you usually find a more recent version (binary) on getdeb.net
<dr_Willis> failers,  and you are suprised at this? :)
<failers> well i mostly break things when i edit them but this time i think its actually working :D
<claudio__> does anyone know why when i am listening music my home cinema 5.1 doesn't function,
<claudio__> how could i make it work
<ahmed> Hi ther!
<ahmed> there**
<dr_Willis> are you sure the source/video is 5.1 sound?
<uman> Hi everyone. I just got out of a huge problem yesterday, by reinstalling grub and being able to boot ubuntu 8.10 again. Unfortunately though, after being able to back into ubuntu and installing a new kernel Ive been having terrible problems. After a few minutes of logging in, i get abruptely logge out and have to log back in (so all my apps are closed). Then, after a few more minutes my computer freezes. The screen freezes completely, the clock stops running
<uman> and i cant use the mouse or keyboard. Any idea what could be causing this and if I should downgrade my kernel and if so how? Thanks in advance, I hope i get help before my pc freeezes again.
<claudio__> yes
<claudio__> i am sure
<claudio__> but i heard just 2 of 5
<dr_Willis> Normally the last 2 or 3 kenels have entries in the grub menu.. just reboot and select the older one
<DreadKnight> anyone has bluetooth audio working in intrepid/kde4.2 ?
<claudio__> how can i modify my sound ,so make it work with a sistem sound 5.1
<KORBEN_X64> hi
<claudio__> hi
<KORBEN_X64> somebody have problems with 8.10 and wpa/wpa2 wireless?
<failers> nope works fine for me
<failers> sitting right now with wpa / wireless
<KORBEN_X64> mine drops the link after 2-3 minutes and then it reconnects again
<jpedroza> Ditto, using wireless with WPA2
<failers> KORBEN_X64: what kind of router you got?
<KORBEN_X64> an airport extreme base station
<KORBEN_X64> it works fine with sabayon 4
<mailus> Salve
<failers> KORBEN_X64: no idea then if its working on sabayon
<KORBEN_X64> that's it... no clues about that... :(
<ogre> wondering how to get rid of "recently used" list from plasma panel. any ideas?
<KORBEN_X64> and i don't want to use sabayon, because it refuses tu detect my hsdpa usb modem
<Inkubo> fuck!
<p_quarles> !ohmy | Inkubo
<ubottu> Inkubo: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<Inkubo> FUCK!
<p_quarles> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<failers> ;o
<ogre> that was quick
<KORBEN_X64> indeed
<failers> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<marek_> hi, i have a serious problem, when i try to login, screen flickers, and then i see loginbox again, can you help me?
<KORBEN_X64> marek_:is it a graphical login? i mean... kdm or something like that?
<marek_> yes, kdm is on
<marek_> i just cannot login
<KORBEN_X64> wich window manager are you using
<marek_> kwin
<rickest> check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kottlett> marek_: check e.g. if the user home directory is set correctly, and the user has write access to it
<KORBEN_X64> that's it :)
<marek_> kottlett how can i check it? la -al /home/zbyszek?
<ogre> anyone have any idea how to get rid of "recently used" item from panel? intrepid kde4
<kottlett> marek_: yes, for example
<marek_> well it seems to be ok, at least i have read access to .kde filse
<marek_> but i created another user
<KORBEN_X64> also check /var/kdm.log
<marek_> and now i can login correctly, so there must be something wrong with it kottlett
<marek_> KORBEN_X64 kottlett can i chmod all my home folder?
<KORBEN_X64> i suppose it could be done
<marek_> ok i will give it a try
<marek_> btw, do you know any video converter / coder that will work well with mutithreading? i have quad core CPU,m but when i compress my movies to xvid, only one core is working...
<marek_> with avidemux
<nomeutente94> hello!
<nomeutente94> sorry, but i'm look for italian channel
<Tm_T> !it | nomeutente94
<ubottu> nomeutente94: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<nomeutente94> i'm looking for the KUBUNTU channel not ubuntu
<nomeutente94> !!!!!!!!!
<nomeutente94> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<pinda> Hello, quick question: are the nvidia proprietary drivers supposed to work with jaunty?
<nomeutente94> yes pinda
<failers> hm when using samba i can see my windows computer and myself on network but when going to the windows computer i dont see the samba/kubuntu computer whats wrong :P ?
<failers> oh lol nvm a second restart on samba solved it
<_KORBEN_> ouch
<pinda> nomeutente94: ok, because I installed nvidia-glx-180 and I'm still running on "nv", but maybe I'll need to manually configure?
<failers> _KORBEN_:  internet disconnected you now :/ ?
<failers> like you said
<_KORBEN_> i am not on wifi right now
<failers> oki
<_KORBEN_> hsdpa modem
<_KORBEN_> but i checked /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log
<failers> ye thats what i was just going to say isnt there a wifi crash log somewhere :P
<pinda> nomeutente94: my xorg log has the following entry: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<failers> pinda: you might need to reinstall the nvidia drivers
<_KORBEN_> sorry.. the phone
<failers> you downloaded them thru propreitary drivers or from nvidia.com
<nomeutente94> failers you are right
<_KORBEN_> as i said, i checked out /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log
<pinda> failers: I installed them from the repo first, after I discovered that didn't work I downloaded the 180 driver from nvidia.com and tried that
<_KORBEN_> and it logged some: "disconnection event received" lines... interesting...
<pinda> failers: maybe some conflicting stuff left, and maybe my first install was unfortunately timed? when I installed jaunty there has just been some X breakage
<failers> pinda: well if its the same as it was for me the propreitary drivers conflicted with those from nvidia so i had to completly remove nvidia drivers and just use vesa or something while doing it and then use the 180 from nvidia
<_KORBEN_> pinda: there is a little utility to install nvidia drivers
<pinda> failers: are you currently using the nvidia drivers from nvidia.com or the one from the repo?
<failers> nvidia.com
<failers> version 180.27
<_KORBEN_> Applications->System->Hardware Drivers
<_KORBEN_> and push the "Enable propietary drivers"
<pinda> _KORBEN_: I didn't know that, looks slick
<pinda> failers: I'll try something from the repo first, in the past I always had issues where updates broke my x setup when I used the nvidia.com drivers
<_KORBEN_> well.. i didn't used it the first time, and did it manually... it became some sort of a headache
<pinda> failers, _KORBER_: thanks for the help
<_KORBEN_> but as i discovered that little thing... it went reasonably right
<_KORBEN_> :)
<failers> pinda: ye do that if you cant get it working as you want i suggest you apt-get remove nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules packages  , and then install the nvidia.com drivers
<pinda> failers: I'll try that if the repo still gives me problems, thanks for the suggestion
<failers> hm why doesnt my quicklaunch in kde 4.2 save, after next restart of kde it adds 3 icons i remove everytime
<KORBEN_X64> for those that have perfomance issues with 177 NVIDIA drivers: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=118088
<KORBEN_X64> going to try... crossing fingers right now xDD
<failers> KORBEN_X64: all my perfomance issues disapeared when i got 180.27 driver
<zaka> yoyoyoyo
<KORBEN_X64> i suppose it isn't the one from the repo, aren't they?
<failers> nope
<KORBEN_X64> i see
<failers> ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/180.27/
<KORBEN_X64> i am using the repo ones
<failers> :P
<KORBEN_X64> i know i know... ;)
<failers> but i do have some graphical bugs here and there
<failers> dont know if its the same in older drivers but atleast the performance is high ;P
<pinda> KORBEN_X64: That driver utility is nifty, it works perfectly
<zaka> i have 1 question XD why i have javascript problems on youtube.com or ebay.com  this site don't see javascript but other yes
<KORBEN_X64> pinda: be aware... it installs the 177 beta driver... i got some perfomance issues with it
<KORBEN_X64> install the 180 as soon as you can ;)
<pinda> KORBEN_X64: Hmm, it offered me the choice between 173, 177 and 180
<KORBEN_X64> then go and install 180
<KORBEN_X64> by the way... i just fixed my perfomance issues... at last :D
<KORBEN_X64> going to kill X and restart... crossing fingers again ;)
<altrortla> Sorry... was out of my controll
<skandhal> salut a tous
<_KORBEN_> wow... it worked!!! :D
<skandhal> j'ai un petit probleme sous Kdevelop quelqu'un pense pouvoir me venir en aide? (ce n'est pas une question de prog)
<altrortla> !fr | skandhal
<ubottu> skandhal: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<failers> _KORBEN_: gz :)
<skandhal> ok, sorry. I'm a newbie on IRC ^^
<jenda> ahoj, poradite mi nekdo co se skypem kdyz mi u nej nejde mikrak? v kmixu je vse dobre nastaveno a nejde to :(
<altrortla> skandhal: no problem buddy
<failers> !cz | jenda
<ubottu> jenda: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<failers> hmm anyone here with some fstab knowledge?
<failers> "UUID=2A1CC79F1CC76483 /media/Data ntfs ro,umask=0222 0 0" doesnt seem to give me permission to edit files on it
<siegie_> Is there anyone who can get strigi working. I've tried it in intrepid and even in jaunty
<Cruster> is there any channel for jaunty?
<SlimeyPete> Cruster: #ubuntu+1
<Cruster> thanks
<admint> de que se trata
<ogre> anyone have any idea how to get rid of "recently used" item from panel? intrepid kde4
<failers> god how annoying everytime i restart x server my quicklaunch on the main panel restore 3 icons i remove :P
<failers> is there some kind of device manager like in windows so that i can check if some hardware aint installed properly
<martijn81> failers: no there is not afaik
<siekacz> strigi fails to start - KDE 4.2.0
<siekacz> I got a warning and segfault
<siekacz> WARNING: field 'http://strigi.sf.net/ontologies/0.9#debugParseError' is not defined in any rdfs ontology database.
<siekacz> Segmentation fault
<jordyD> Hi, whenever I try to sign into Google Talk with Kopete, I get this message: "
<jordyD>  prefs then I have this in the PREF cookie from google.se (setting part): LR=lang_sv:LD=sv:NR=50:NW=1
<jordyD> (there is only a PREF cookie for the settings)
<jordyD> "
<jordyD> I read that I needed qca-tls, and qca2-plugin-ossl to use Google Talk, but after installing them, there is no change.
<jordyD> Sorry about that, I had the wrong text copied.
<bitmonster> hi
<jordyD> I got /this/ error message: "There was an error authenticating with the server: Login failed with unknown reason."
<bitmonster> can anyone help me how to install new programs with apt-get install in my home directory and not in / ?
<siekacz> bitmonster: apt-get installs programs only in /
<zaka> anybody from poland?
<jussi01> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<bitmonster> siekacz: that's bad since my /home is so large and / so small :-(
<siekacz> zaka: tak :)
<siekacz> bitmonster: you can resize partitions but it is difficult and quite dangerous
<bitmonster> siekacz: well, i have one small internal ide hdd , and a large hdd external
<tkhobbes> Hello all - I just switched over from Gentoo.... and now, I am missing quite a few bits and pieces. For example - can someone point me towards some descriptions on repositories? I wanted to install the Adobe reader and could not find it in synaptic
<failers> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<tkhobbes> also, I am kind of lost in KDE 4.... I am missing quite a few menu-entries, although the programs are installed (e. g. kgrubconfig)
<tkhobbes> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<siekacz> tkhobbes: what version of KDE do you use?
<puto> is it possible to change KDE's selected widget style without actually running KDE?
<puto> (so that if I run an occasional KDE application, it won't use oxygen)
<siekacz> qtconfig :)
<puto> that only works on pure qt apps
<puto> not on actual kde apps
<tkhobbes> so - how to convert old kde menus into kde4 menus? i. e. what do I need to do in order to have all menues back?
<failers> tkhobbes: you mean change the appearence of the kde 4 menu to look like the old one?
<failers> if thats so right click on it and switch to classic
<tkhobbes> failers: no - it seems to me that I don't have all programs in the menu that I have installed
<tkhobbes> in the old kde, I remember that I sometimes had to set up these .desktop files
<failers> well there is  some kind of tool called kappfinder in kmenu->settings->Menu Updating Tool , but i have never used it
<tkhobbes> failers: thanks - I just noticed something
<tkhobbes> one should look CLOSELY at the different menu entries :)
<failers> :P
<tkhobbes> final question - firefox looks kind of ugly in kubuntu 8.10 - especially the tabs.... how do I fix that?
<failers> you got nvidia?
<tkhobbes> yes
<failers> then thats the problem
<failers> or atleast what the kde devs says
<tkhobbes> oh - I would have guessed it's some kind of QT / GTK thingy...
<failers> or depends on what you mean with ugly
<tkhobbes> well - just underneath the "tab bar", where you would find only a narrow line usually, there is some kind of a big line.... (gosh, how to explain this...)
<failers> screenshot :P
<cbwcjw> tkhobbes: Screenshot :)
<failers> a picture can say more then 1000 words
<failers> ^^
<tkhobbes> failers: yeah, right
<zer0o> hi guys, using the "find a file..." funcion in storage media i get this message "Malformed URL media:/." what does it mean? how do i fix it? and how can i find a file considering that usually this function doesnt really work, thanks
<tkhobbes> failers, cbwcjw: here you go: http://www.hobbes.ch/firefox-kubuntu-ugly.png
<cbwcjw> Oh, that thing
<cbwcjw> tkhobbes http://forum.kde.org/how-to-integrate-firefox-into-kde-t-17786.html
<failers> tkhobbes:  this is how mine looks like http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/6705/snapshot1yd3.png
<failers> i only got minor graphical bugs not like yours :P
<cbwcjw> emote chttp://img87.imageshack.us/img87/6705/snapshot1yd3.png
<cbwcjw> eeek! stupid irssi
<cbwcjw> (console irc client ftl)
<failers> hehe
<tkhobbes> thanks, guys - I KNEW there must be something around.... need to find my way around the forums first.... Gentoo was.... different ;)
<siekacz> tkhobbes:  https://addons.mozilla.org/pl/firefox/downloads/file/34967/kde4_+_firefox3-0.13-fx.jar - install this extension i firefox
<siekacz> *in firefox
<skorpz> bonsoir
<failers> !fr | skorpz
<ubottu> skorpz: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<failers> or is bonsoir french
<failers> :o
<skorpz> oops
<tkhobbes> siekacz: I assume it's pretty stable although marked as alpha?
<siekacz> tkhobbes: it's stable
<tkhobbes> thx
<siekacz> but looks like KDE 4.1 not 4.2 :)
<tkhobbes> I still have 4.1
<siekacz> i use 4.2 since beta1
<failers> isnt 4.2 out of beta stage
<tkhobbes> AHA - now THAT's a difference :)
<siekacz> no 4.2.0 is quite stable
<siekacz> *now
<siekacz> but i still can't run strigi
<siekacz> i have this problem since 4.1
<siekacz> maybe it's wrong configuration?
<failers> i dont even know what strigi is :P
<siekacz> bartosz@bartosz-desktop:~$ strigidaemon
<siekacz> WARNING: field 'http://strigi.sf.net/ontologies/0.9#debugParseError' is not defined in any rdfs ontology database.
<siekacz> Segmentation fault
<siekacz> failers: desktop search module for KDE
<siekacz> and when i run KDETwitter plasma crashes :/
<adalgiso> siekacz: i have that same problem
<adalgiso> when i try to configure my username/pw
<siekacz> yes, that's it
<siekacz> packages from kubuntu-experimental?
<dwidmann> Hmm, curiosity question, why is it that my Xorg is using 470M of memory (according to ksysguard (or 500M according to htop)
<siekacz> KDE is pretty good, but these 2 problems are so annoying...
<adalgiso> i love this version
<adalgiso> aside from wierd plasma problems
<adalgiso> i can't get my touchpad working properly on my macbook pro :(
<siekacz> I can't wait for 4.3! :)
<failers> kde just made linux so god d*** awesome exept the graphical bugs that occurs on nvidia cards :P
<siekacz> kde 4 is not finished
<siekacz> so there are many problems else
<thismamacooks200> IRC problem, I keep getting the same error box every few seconds. It creates thousands of message boxes if I don't close them. "Unknown message somename@sbcglobal.net The IRC server received a message it did not understand "
<dwidmann> siekacz: certainly getting there though :)
<failers> thismamacooks200: wich irc client do you use?
<thismamacooks200> failers: pidgin
<siekacz> but KDE will be much better than Win7 or Gnome
<adalgiso> not going to lie, i like win7 a lot
<failers> kde is better than win7 and gnome
<adalgiso> isntaled it on my desktop
<siekacz> win7 is quite good, but it's still "better vista" :)
<dwidmann> therefore, kde will just have to become that much better than kde :)
<adalgiso> anyone have any experience with *nix on macbook pros?
 * siekacz has never used macbook :)
 * astromme has never owned a macbook 
<siekacz> in my country, Apple is too expensive for everyone :)
<thismamacooks200> in my country too
<siekacz> thismamacooks200: where are you from? :)
<thismamacooks200> USA
<adalgiso> in soviet russia, apple buys you
<siekacz> I live near russia
<adalgiso> on the european or asian side?
<siekacz> adalgiso: Poland :)
<adalgiso> heh
<marek_> hi, i have ripped my old family vhs but sound is about 2 second behind video, which app can fix it?
<siekacz> marek_: I see you're from poland so #ubuntu-pl :)
<adalgiso> I think Kino comes built in
<siekacz> I think canonical should change from gnome to KDE
<adalgiso> marek_: I see Cinelerra too, http://www.linux.com/feature/60624
<adalgiso> firefox is crashing on me constantly :/
<thismamacooks200> they do KDE already, its called Kubuntu. I want them to stay with Gnome. KDE has always been problematic. Now KDE4 is a disaster
<siekacz> kde brings something new to Linux
<athlon1>  Talking about kde... I'use kubuntu 8.04 (kde3), It works fine. I've been testing kubuntu 8.10 (kde4) and I have many problems. Can any tell me if ku 8.10 with kde4 is working fine?
<siekacz> athlon1: 9.04 should work quite good
<athlon1> Tried also with kde 4.2, but also with problems...
<Tm_T> athlon1: works fine here
<siekacz> athlon1: as you said you are still using 8.04
<adalgiso> athlon1:  I'm having sporadic problems
<adben> 4.2
<adben> some problems but ... delicious
<athlon1> Yes, I use 8.04 and try to migrate to 8.10, but not until solved problems...
<adalgiso> athlon1: plasma crashes when using certain widgets, firefox crashing constantly, problems with my touchpad (damn apple, not necessarily KDE 4.3 problem)
<siekacz> KDE 4.4 should be perfect DE
<Tm_T> adalgiso: I have none of those issues here (:)
<adben> when 4,4?
<adalgiso> Tm_T: i'm jealous :)
<athlon1> kde 4.4??? But when is going to be that?
<athlon1> kde 4.2 is experimental....
<adben> not so experimental
<cdpuk> Anyone know where to bind multimedia keys? E.g XF86Calculator -> speedcrunch (KDE4.1)
<adalgiso> according to the KDE website, athlon1, 4.2 is their latest stable
<siekacz> 4.4? i think it shold be released on the begining of 2010
<Besitzer> hallo
<Besitzer> hello :P
<Tm_T> siekacz: you can think so but that is not based on any facts
<adalgiso> hello, Besitzer
<Besitzer> i cant install kubuntu 8.10... see this: http://images26.fotosik.pl/127/3307b8bd1541d807med.jpg please help :(
<siekacz> they release new version after six months
<Tm_T> siekacz: that's what we try, about, but it's not the time that defines release times at final level
<Tm_T> siekacz: schedules are meant to be changed (;)
<failers> its the functionality and bugs that defines release times :P
<adalgiso> Besitzer: does that happen when booting the livecd or after installing?
<athlon1> Which has been the last kubuntu LTS and wich one is going to be the next?
<Besitzer> both
<adalgiso> Besitzer: have you tried using the alternate (text-only) install cd?
<Tm_T> athlon1: 6.06 and next could be 10.04 or maybe not
<adalgiso> Besitzer: it looks like a driver issue - will it let you go to text-only mode?
<Besitzer> i have tried  DESKTOP and ALTERNATE cd to boot and to install.. not working.. i have try to "text mode" with "ESC" doesnt work too...
<athlon1> Tm_T: thanks.
<adalgiso> Bestizer: it looks like the wrong driver was configured for xorg
<siekacz> Besitzer: what's your graphics card?
<Besitzer> i have "VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter"
<siekacz> SiS...
<Besitzer> the old kubuntu CD is working fine for me (8.04)... but i need 8.10 :S
<siekacz> Never worked for me...
<zer0o> hi guys, using the "find a file..." funcion in storage media i get this message "Malformed URL media:/." what does it mean? how do i fix it? and how can i find a file considering that usually this function doesnt really work, thanks
<siekacz> in 8.10 they removed displayconfig-gtk
<siekacz> so it is very difficult to configure xorg
<neil__> zer0o: sounds like your DCOP config file is messed up
<Besitzer> i can add this to .iso ?
<siekacz> Besitzer: it won't work
<Besitzer> damn :(
<athlon1> zerOo: find is a command of the operating system and media:/ is understood by programs of kde. You have to find it from /media/...
<siekacz> in x.org 7.4 they made some changes, so it won't work
<neil__> zer0o: If you go into your home folder, and rm -rf .dcop*  I believe it will fix it - perhaps back up .dcop first (cp .dcop .dcop.bak)
<Besitzer> but.. ubuntu 8.10 working fine...
<siekacz> Besitzer: you used fotosik.pl, ale you from poland?
<Besitzer> im from germany
<zer0o> neil: i'll try it and get back to u in a min, thanks
<Besitzer> this picture i have found by using google..he has the same problem ;)
<zer0o> neil: it says "cp: cannot stat `.dcop': No such file or directory"
<zer0o> ??
<siekacz> SiS won't work good under linux
<Besitzer> but ubuntu 8.10 work... kubuntu 8.10 work.. this is *** :(
<siekacz> on my laptop, 3D acceleration doesn't work
<Besitzer> sry.. i mean ubuntu 8.10 work and kubuntu 8.10 DOESNT work
<_mcgrew_> Is there a way with apt to install only dependencies for a package and not the package itself?
<Besitzer> ;)
<neil__> zer0o: hmm... interesting
<neil__> Ah - sorry
<neil__> Ignore me
<athlon1> Do you know if it's possible to acces mobil by bluetooh as if it were a drive mounted on Media:/. I use ku 8.04 and konqueror shows me bluetooth.
<neil__> It'll be .dcop*
<neil__> And so not something you can just cp
<zer0o> neil__: with the *
<zer0o> ah ok
<zer0o> so what do i do? :D
<neil__> You *should* be fine to remove it without backing it up
<neil__> But, not something I've done myself
<Besitzer> adalgiso: siekacz  ? any ideas?
<failers> zer0o:  what are you trying todo :o
<zer0o> the thing is i looked at it in the "storage media" folder and it just doesnt exist
<zer0o> the .dcop i mean
<siekacz> Besitzer: no ideas :(
<neil__> Is it in your ~ (home) folder?
<zer0o> failers: using the "find a file..." funcion in storage media i get this message "Malformed URL media:/." what does it mean? how do i fix it? and how can i find a file considering that usually this function doesnt really work
<Besitzer> then i most use mandriva... this support my laptop :S
<adalgiso> Besitzer: sry, im out of ideas.  The change with xorg 7.4 is new to me, and i'm still trying to figure things out
<failers> zer0o: start a terminal and "sudo find /media/ -name FILENAME" ? :o
<zer0o> neil__: yes in my home folder i searched it, of course after an ALT + . for the hidden ones, but is not there
<neil__> zer0o: sorry - out of ideas
<siekacz> Besitzer: so use mandriva if it works
<siekacz> it is linux too :)
<zer0o> failers: nothing happens
<zer0o> neil__: ok thx
<athlon1> zer00: Can you mount it. For solving problems of mounting, I mount them in /mnt (can you declare them in fstab?)
<Besitzer> yes mandriva works with my laptop and kde 4.1 and kde 4.2 ..^^
<siekacz> so if it works - use it :)
<zer0o> athlon1: yes sure fstab its well compiled
<Besitzer> but i like apt-get =)
<zer0o> alright
<zer0o> i'll re-google it and c where it gets me
<zer0o> thanks
<zer0o> bye
<Besitzer> and ubuntu with gnome works too but.. gnome sucks...
<Besitzer> i hope the developer fix kubuntu in the next release
<adalgiso> besitzer: i have used debian in the past, the only thing i dont like is their slow update period
<adalgiso> but any debian-based system will use apt
<failers> Besitzer install ubuntu sudo apt-get kde and kubuntu base and everythiing :P
<failers> and then uninstall gnome
<failers> ^
<failers> ^^
<Besitzer> but its no sultion =D
<adalgiso> failers: probably dont want to uninstall gnome, it may break lots of things
<failers> ok
<siekacz> so install ubuntu server and install KDE :)
<Besitzer> lol
<Besitzer> and all because kubuntu cd doesnt work.. this is shit..
<adalgiso> yeah i dont like this change to xorg
<siekacz> now i don't know where are resolution
<siekacz> settings
<adalgiso> under system settings in the Application menu?
<siekacz> yes there is a program to change resolution, but when you want to add resolution...
<siekacz> it sucks :]
<adalgiso> ahh, do you have restricted drivers installed?
<adalgiso> like fglrx or the nvidia drivers?
<siekacz> adalgiso: my card is no longer supported by ATi
<adalgiso> siekacz: that sucks
<siekacz> i have to use ati
<siekacz> Radeon 9250 :(
<Besitzer> ati and linux lol
<Besitzer> =D
<adalgiso> can't use fglrx>?
<failers> old computers is more lol
<Besitzer> ok.. i give up.. and  i use windows xp further...
<siekacz> adalgiso: can't :)
<Besitzer> bye :)
<siekacz> bye
<failers> Besitzer: bye
<siekacz> new ati cards works fine
<siekacz> under linux
<adalgiso> my laptop is using a x1600 mobility
<siekacz> better than Nvidia - their driver sucks, doesn't work with KDE
<bot10> help i accidentally deleted both my default panel
<bot10> k ubuntu
<adalgiso> in gnome?
<siekacz> what version?
<adalgiso> bot10?
<failers> siekacz: lies
<failers> i got geforce 9600m gt and it works almost flawless
<failers> only a minor graphical thing but its nothing that disturbs much :P
<siekacz> failers: maybe they have fixed it
<Guest84216> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<adalgiso> yay, nickserv still remembers me
<siekacz> fglrx is not supported since vista is out
<bot10> can sombody help me get my panel back
<bot10> ?
<adalgiso> why would the vista release affect fglrx drivers?
<siekacz> not fglx but my card :)
<adalgiso> ah
<bot10> default panel
<adalgiso> bot10: is it gnome panels?
<siekacz> bot10: do you use KDE?
<siekacz> or GNOME
<bot10> kubuntu
<bot10> im a newbi
<siekacz> so KDE
<bot10> don't know
<bot10> yeah
<cbwcjw2> !enter | bot10
<ubottu> bot10: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bot10> in terminal
<adalgiso> do alt+f2 and run the command "kicker"
<adalgiso> without quotation marks
<siekacz> adalgiso: in KDE 4 there is no kicker :)
<adalgiso> mmmm, i was reading this: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase-runtime/faq/panel.html#id2532122
<siekacz> adalgiso: it's for 3.x
<bot10> it says s event not found !enter
 * cbwcjw2 sighs.
<adalgiso> ugh, old documentation for the lose
<siekacz> in KDE 4 there is only plasma
<cbwcjw2> adalgiso: Yea, im debating writing up tuts on my site.
<failers> i remember doing that myself removing panel isnt there a folder in /home/.kde4 he can remove and when he restarts its back
<siekacz> failers: ./.kde
<cbwcjw2> failers: Yea! that works
<siekacz> now all the new kde settings are in ./kde
<adalgiso> bot10: have you tried just restarting X?  ctrl+alt+bksp?
<failers> he left
<failers> :o
<adalgiso> hmm, he did
 * cbwcjw2 sighs again
<adalgiso> i hate it when your customers dont appreciate your support
<failers> adalgiso: you are some kind of developer for kde/kubuntu ? :o
<adalgiso> no, i do tech support for a living
<failers> oki
<adalgiso> i wish i was that good a programmer :)
<failers> :)
<siekacz> anyone knows python?
<djsiege> hello all
<siekacz> hi :)
<djsiege> where would I look if I wanted to install a virtual machine?
<failers> google
<failers> :)
<siekacz> djsiege: virtualbox
<siekacz> and google :)
<cbwcjw2> djsiege: http://www.virtualbox.org/
<djsiege> thankyou all!
<adalgiso> virtualbox, vmware, xen
<adalgiso> virtualbox is probably the easiest
<siekacz> using google won't hurt you :)
<siekacz> and fastest
<djsiege> ok ok i get it sorry
<djsiege> thanks for the help
<adalgiso> siekacz: helps to know what to search for :P
<adalgiso> alright, time to scoot
<adalgiso> ttfn
<siekacz> what's your favorite plasma theme?
<failers> glassified
<siekacz> Oxyglass
<siekacz> i like oxygen
<siekacz> http://docs.kde.org/ - omfg, KDE 4.1 is still development release there!
<failers> hehe
<failers> see it from the good side the dont waste time on docs only coding
<failers> :)
<david_edmundson> siekacz: you should have updated docs in your installation
<david_edmundson> some documents are updated, just no-one maintains that website
<siekacz> docs.kde.org should be updated
<david_edmundson> yes it should. I wasn't arguing that
<david_edmundson> I'm just trying to help you get at more recent docs given that no-one has updated that website
<siekacz> Maybe kde is to easy to waste time on writing docs :)
<david_edmundson> if you go to "Help" in the menu, you'll get the same docs that would/should be on that website
<failers> bah reboot brb
<athlon1> Why doesn work this? obex://[00:17:e5:d3:23:24]:11/C: It returns me an error (unable  to connect the server). I'm trying to coneect my mobile with konqueror...
<siekacz> kickoff menu is like.. iPhone :)
<david_edmundson> siekacz: I've not used an iPhone, but we had it first
<jonah> hey guys for somme reason now in kde 4.2 my login screen/splash thing is welcome to debian and not the nice oxygen one. how can i put the oxygen one in there? cheers
<david_edmundson> it's based off the menu that Suse had back in the days of 3.4
<siekacz> i know
<david_edmundson> oh ok :-)
<david_edmundson> also, if you want to help out on documentation - feel free!
<siekacz> Apple copies everything :)
<david_edmundson> I did a tiny bit of the Dolphin ones once, it's kinda good fun (to some extent)
<siekacz> i think my level of english is not good enough :)
<siekacz> in my native language there is... nothing in docs
<david_edmundson> what language is that?
<siekacz> polish
<siekacz> only few kde games - on the site
<siekacz> KDE 4 would be grat for touchscreen
<siekacz> *great
<PSiL0> siekacz: at least the cashew has a purpose in that environment
<siekacz> multitouch, it should be in xorg 7.5 - multitouch getures would be great
<siekacz> is konkqueror planning to switch to WebKit?
<cbwcjw2> siekacz: No
<cbwcjw2> siekacz: KHTML and webkit share code back and forth
<Socceroos> is anyone else experiencing problems getting strigi desktop search to work in KDE 4.2?
<siekacz> yes
<siekacz> me
<siekacz> can't run strigi - segmentation fault
<Socceroos> ah
<Socceroos> Well, I'm getting a 'strigi service not running' error.
<siekacz> cbwcjw2: but Webkit passes Acid3, and KHTML not...
<siekacz> Socceroos: write in console "strigidaemon", ofc without quotation marks
<siekacz> does it thow a warning?
<BigMike> does anyone know where i can change paper size from decimals to inches in open office?
<Socceroos> lol.....command not found..........
<siekacz> Socceroos: so install everything what has 'strigi' in it's name :)
<siekacz> when i want to run strigi i get:
<siekacz> bartosz@bartosz-desktop:~$ strigidaemon
<siekacz> WARNING: field 'http://strigi.sf.net/ontologies/0.9#debugParseError' is not defined in any rdfs ontology database.
<siekacz> Segmentation fault
<Socceroos> I get the same warning now....but not segfault yet.
<siekacz> fu****g shit :(
<siekacz> did you install packages from kubuntu-experimental?
<Socceroos> But still, KDE system settings won't keep the Enable Strigi checkbox ticked....
<Socceroos> It keeps unticking it and saying that strigi isn't running.
<siekacz> I have this too
<Socceroos> I think it might be a packaging error.
<siekacz> not working Strigi, and crashing plasma - that's my problems with KDE 4.2
<Socceroos> Riddell: do you know anything about this?
<Socceroos> siekacz: Plasma is pretty good for me, but it does crash a bit when I'm mucking around with plasmoids.
<siekacz> KDE Twitter?
<Socceroos> Wha..?
<siekacz> twitter plasmoid for kde
<cbwcjw2> Somebody do krunner and "kdesudo dolphin"
<Socceroos> yeah, that and the bouncing ball, and ALWAYS the weather applet.
<cbwcjw2> and tell me if it works
<siekacz> cbwcjw2: not
<cbwcjw2> Socceroos: Yea, i wish the weather applet worked
<cbwcjw2> siekacz: Did it not work>?
<siekacz> packaging errors
<cbwcjw2> It doesnt work for a buncha people
<siekacz> dolphin windows is empty
<siekacz> *window
<siekacz> and there is an error on the bottom
<siekacz> Strigi works but not in kubuntu
<siekacz> packging error
<raindog> Using 4.2. with Zooming User Interface, on a second created activity the widgets won't align on the right side.  They always move back to the center.  Is this a bug or am I missing something?
<raindog> They however align just fine on the left side.
<Socceroos> siekacz: yeah, it has to be the packages. It works fine in openSuse 11.1
<Socceroos> but it seems that Riddell and apachelogger aren't around - so we can't ask them about it.
<siekacz> raindog: when you close kde and run again?
<siekacz> does anyone have a problem with screen resolution?
<raindog> siekacz: Nope, as soon as I add a widget to the second activity on the right side it automatically moves to the center.
<siekacz> another error
<siekacz> maybe in jaunty it will work :]
<raindog> No biggie for me.  But thanks siekacz.  I'll check and see if there is a bug report on it.
<raindog> I'll test it in a jaunty vm.
 * siekacz listens to Dragonforce - Through the Fire and Flames
 * cbwcjw2 Hates dragonforce so is pulling the offtopic card out of bias
<cbwcjw2> :)
<siekacz> :)
<Socceroos> siekacz: if you run strigidaemon and then untick 'Enable Nepomuk', then click apply, then re-tick 'Enable Nepomuk' and click apply do you get the 'Failed to contact Strigi indexer' error?
<siekacz> w8
<siekacz> my PC is so slow...
<Socceroos> the error should show under the 'Enable Strigi' checkbox.
<elione> cual es el nombre del servidor ubuntu en español?
<siekacz> Socceroos: yes
<Socceroos> siekacz: hmmm, doh.
<siekacz> !es | elione
<ubottu> elione: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<siekacz> so... compilling KDe wold kill my PC :)
<Socceroos> heh
<siekacz> i love these bugs... :/
<ogre> anyone have any idea how to get rid of "recently used" item from panel? intrepid kde4 btw
<Heliodor1> hello
<Heliodor1> KDE 4.2 installed Mysql, is it possible to change the default port without breaking anything?
<raindog> Here's a link to a short video showing how to use activities and the Zoom User Interface in KDE4.  http://blip.tv/file/1664281
<Socceroos> siekacz: I think I found the problem
<siekacz> Socceroos: ?
<Gun_Smoke> messing around with konversation a bit.. could someone drop my nick please along with a short msg.. OSD work well? annoying?
<kaddi> Gun_Smoke here you go :D
<Gun_Smoke> perfect kaddi thank you.
<talonstriker> hi, i'm using kde4.1 and I accidently triggered the "expose" feature... how do I reproduce it?
<siekacz> talonstriker: currently, there is no Expose plugin in kwin
<ciber_> alguien habla español??????????
<JontheEchidna> siekacz: it's called present windows, but KDE does have it
<kaddi> !es |ciber_
<ubottu> ciber_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<siekacz> !es | ciber_
<JontheEchidna> talonstriker: move your cursor to the very top left corner of the screen
<ciber_> thanks
<talonstriker> ah! thanks
<talonstriker> wow never found it until now
<JontheEchidna> I think there is a crtl + Fn button to do the same, but I forget which
<siekacz> oh i thought about expose plugin in compiz :)
<talonstriker> how do I control it's settings? do I need to get compiz-manager or something?
<siekacz> talonstriker: system settings -> Desktop
<talonstriker> nice...thanks guys
<siekacz> Firefox is so slow... grrr
<failers> Oo
<siekacz> new PC needed :]
<failers> get xfce and it feels like new
 * cbwcjw2 likes konquorer
<failers> :)
<cbwcjw2> failers: Agree! My pentium 3 win98 box runs xfce like lightning :)
<cbwcjw2> For some reason, however, it has a 60 gb HDD in there...
<siekacz> koqueror is fast but loads bages slow
<failers> haha i do hope you bought that hdd a bit later then the computer itself
<failers> otherwise the hdd cant have been cheap
<cbwcjw2> im pretty sure i did
<cbwcjw2> i just dont remember...
<Socceroos> siekacz: I don't have Java or the sesame backend for strigi installed
<Socceroos> thats where the problem seems to bwe
<ascari> hi
<siekacz> Java in KDE?
<kaddi> hi
<siekacz> ok let's try to install sesame
<Socceroos> Yeah, the strigi 'sesame' backend is written in Java.......
<Socceroos> and the sesame backend is the one that KDE 4.2 requires cause the redland backend is so slow.
<siekacz> ok.. kwin effects turned off because compositing was too slow
<JontheEchidna> Socceroos: kubuntu doesn't compile the backend at all
<Socceroos> I can't find sesame in the repo's
<cbwcjw2> !find sesame
<ubottu> Found: python-sesame
<cbwcjw2> Socceroos :)
<JontheEchidna> that's not it
<cbwcjw2> Aww :( I tried
<JontheEchidna> the backend requires several binary files to work that we can't distribute
<Socceroos> JontheEchidna: do you know which ones so we can do it ourselves?
<JontheEchidna> well, even if you had the files you would still have to compile the backend, which would require compiling soprano for yourself too
<JontheEchidna> I don't think I could walk you through the whole thing
<Heliodor1> Gah
<Heliodor1> Now i cant start my lampp server because of aconada!!
<Heliodor1> Can anything more go wrong!!
<cbwcjw2> X could freeze and your harddrive wipes itself.
<cbwcjw2> Sorry, I couldnt help it :(
<Heliodor1> .....
<siekacz> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_Hht7VZ29XgM/SYbnbVoycmI/AAAAAAAARtU/oXLkzMcKLZA/s400/paski-porownanie.png - Gnome is like Win7 :)
<Heliodor1> And to disable aconada seems impossible.
<failers> power could cut while kubuntu secretly degrag your files wich no one knew it could so the hdd gets destroyed
<siekacz> not KDE
<failers> *defrag
<Heliodor1> Bah, il just crash the Mysql process i dont have time with this shit
<Socceroos> JontheEchidna: aaarrrgh. So basically you can't build the sesame backend because it requires proprietary binaries?
<JontheEchidna> well, technically not "proprietary" but sorta proprietary
<Socceroos> ........
<siekacz> So, Strigi requires something what's not OpenSource, right?
<JontheEchidna> partially
<JontheEchidna> it's a mix of opensouce and some non opensource
<jk-> hi all
<siekacz> So, gotta install Google Desktop :/
<JontheEchidna> and it's soprano, not strigi
<jk-> kde 4.2 packagers: would it be possible to compile kopete with the meanwhile plugin enabled?
<Heliodor1> how do i search for a process in the terminal?
<jk-> Heliodor1: ps auxf
<JontheEchidna> jk-: it should have meanwhile support already
<Socceroos> JontheEchidna: so soprano has some proprietary bits in it?
<siekacz> gotta go to bed - 00:13 :)
<JontheEchidna> Socceroos: yeah
<Socceroos> siekacz: good night
<siekacz> bye
<JontheEchidna> Debian, Ubuntu and Fedora don't package it for that reason
<Socceroos> JontheEchidna: but openSuse does
<jk-> JontheEchidna: oh, neat. for some reason it didn't show up in my protocols list.
<jk-> hm, still doesn't.
 * jk- investigates
<Socceroos> JontheEchidna: surely someone should package it in their PPA or something? =(
<mefisto__> what is the number in xorg log files? eg Xorg.0.log Xorg.9.log etc
<JontheEchidna> Recently I've been contemplating doing it, but I haven't found the time yet
<jk-> mefisto__: it's the display number
<Heliodor1> jk-: thanks for the help
<thumper> is it just me or does adept-manager lack a way to sort the packages?
<Socceroos> JontheEchidna: oh well, I'll just have to wait till something is sorted out then... Or compile my own Soprano with the required config options.
<thumper> also why does searching for "amarok" bring up "kmymoney"?
<Heliodor1> I killed the mysqld process, but the lampp server still says there is another mysql process running, what am i missing here??
<Socceroos> JontheEchidna: I've compiled a lot of packages for FreeBSD before, so it isn't too foreign to me. Is it just the Soprano package that I need to compile with proper support?
<JontheEchidna> just soprano
<jk-> Heliodor1: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<Socceroos> JontheEchidna: cool. and can I have it just install the binaries in their default dirs or is there a different install path?
<zer0o> hi guys how do i do a search of only videoclips?
<JontheEchidna> Socceroos: I would guess you'd want to install things to the default path
<Heliodor1> jk-: Thanks, but still same shit
<Heliodor1> jk-: lamp started perfect on gnome, but not now on kde
<Socceroos> JontheEchidna: ok. I just wasn't sure if KDE required them in some obscure dir.
<JontheEchidna> dpkg -L soprano, and you can see where the current stuff is going
<Socceroos> ah, cool. thanks for that!
<jk-> ah, maybe the akonadi mysql server is getting in the way?
<jk-> ^ Heliodor1
<Heliodor1> jk-: That was what i thought.
<Heliodor1> jk-: but ive stoped all mysql processes i can find
<mefisto__> jk-: should I have more than one "display"? is that display as in hardware or something else?
<JontheEchidna> The akonadi mysql server is nothing more than a symlink to the installed server
<jk-> mefisto__: no, you almost always only have one
<Heliodor1> jk-: 090203 00:21:53 mysqld_safe Starting mysqld daemon with databases from /opt/lampp/var/mysql
<Heliodor1> ^G/opt/lampp/sbin/mysqld: Can't find file: './mysql/plugin.frm' (errno: 13)
<mefisto__> jk-: just wondering why xorg logs show I have 0 1 2 9 and 10
<jk-> Heliodor1: looks like it can't find the table data
<Heliodor1> jk-: yeah, and running mysql_upgrade wont work since its looking at the wrong path
<little> I'm not sure if this is the place to ask, but does anyone know why the feisty-backports/, feisty-proposed/, feisty-security/, feisty-updates/ folders are still on the package servers?
<jk-> JontheEchidna: do you have a meanwhile protocol in your list?
<jk-> strace shows that it's not trying to open the plugin lib
<JontheEchidna> jk-: nope
<giz> JontheEchidna: do you know how to search the strigi database in kde
<jk-> JontheEchidna: ok, cheers
<JontheEchidna> giz: not in kde4, I never figured that out
<JontheEchidna> jk-: I do know that the plugin lib is being installed
<JontheEchidna> it could be an upstream bug
<jk-> yeah, i can see it's in the package
<JontheEchidna> if you file an upstream bug please make sure to mention that or else they'll bounce it back in a new york second :P
<jk-> i am the upstream :P
<JontheEchidna> oh, cool
<jk-> (jsut for the meanwhile plugin)
<JontheEchidna> ah, so you're the one who filed the wishlist report for the inclusion in the packaging. I'm the one who did that packaging :)
<JontheEchidna> or well, got the change for meanwhile support included in the packages
<jk-> JontheEchidna: no, I don't think that was me
<JontheEchidna> oh
<jk-> hm, looks like we're missing a .desktop entry
<JontheEchidna> I can run a kdenetwork build here and check the list-missing output
<JontheEchidna> might take a bit though
<jk-> yeah, no kopete_meanwhile.desktop in debian/kopete.install
 * JontheEchidna might have a hunch of what happened
<JontheEchidna> oh, nevermind
 * JontheEchidna was thinking msn support
<cbwcjw2> KDEnetworkmanager makes me sad. Actually, most network managers make me sad.
<jk-> ok, just manually copied the .desktop file in, all seems to work fine now.
<JontheEchidna> jk-: I will investiage
<JontheEchidna> investigate, even
<jk-> cheers :)
<JontheEchidna> investiage sounds cool outloud though
<jk-> feel free to get in touch if I can lend a hand
<jk-> jk (at) ozlabs.org
<Socceroos> ozlabs: as in, ozzie?
<Socceroos> as in, aussie?
<Socceroos> =P
<mefisto__> hooray for oz!
<martijn81> when will ktorrent in intrepid be updated?
<Socceroos> mefisto__: you're from NSW?
<martijn81> it is really outdated now
<martijn81> btw 3.2 will come out in two weeks
<Socceroos> martijn81: I believe there is an updated ktorrent in the kubuntu-experimental PPA
<Socceroos> if you're using KDE 4.2
<cjae> !login
<ubottu> use @login
<cjae> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<cjae> um
<mefisto__> Socceroos: yes
<dendraya> does i have to back up anything else than /home if i do a clean reinstall?
<nosferatu> hi
<kaddi> hi
<martijn81> Socceroos: no there is not, i have the experimental ppa enabled and there is no update says apt-cache policy ktorrent
<nosferatu> can someone helpme get kde4.2 on an ubuntu server?
<Dragnslcr> dendraya- might be worth making a backup of /etc as well
<cjae> how do I make kde quit opening things I never closed properly do see it in system settings
<cjae> don't
<dendraya> Dragnslcr: ok, i'll back it up, too, thx
<cjae> in old kde I believe it was under login manager or window or something like that
<nosferatu> i updated the souces list
<Dragnslcr> dendraya- /etc has mostly system-wide configuration files, so if you have something line Apache installed, its config files would be there
<nosferatu> added the signal key
<mefisto__> dendraya: you might want to backup other files you've modified too, to save you having to do it all again. eg /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/fstab /etc/network/interfaces /etc/apt/sources.list are things I usually modify
<Dragnslcr> dendraya- you definitely shouldn't copy the backup of /etc to the new installation. Just copy files as you need them
<dendraya> Dragnslcr: oh, ok... thx for the info
<dendraya> btw, will there be any problems upgrading from 8.04 kde4.1 to 8.10/9.04 kde4.2
<dendraya> 'cause now i have a .kde and a .kde4 dir...
<nosferatu> does anyone know information about installing KDE 4.2 on Ubuntu srvr?
<mefisto__> dendraya: do you (or did you) have kde4 installed in hardy?
<dendraya> mefisto__: yes, i installed 8.04 remix
<mefisto__> dendraya: your kde4 settings are in .kde4 and the .kde is for kde3
#kubuntu 2009-02-03
<cbwcjw2> I miss the feel of KDE 3 sometimes :(
<nosferatu>  does anyone know information about installing KDE 4.2 on Ubuntu srvr?
<dendraya> mefisto__: is there something else i should mind backing up/reinstalling
<mefisto__> dendraya: have you installed any programs not from repos, or anything that took time/work to set up?
<hubar_> question, which application that you can use to set GNOME application font under kde4?	
<lucas_> hey guys, for some reason even if i have all my repositires configured ok i cant see kubuntu-restricted package... why?
<giz> nosferatu: that's dark installing kde on a srvr
<hubar_> I definitely have used it before. err, can not remember though :(
<sebr> damn, after an upgrade kwin refuses to let me have compositing enabled
<nosferatu> why?
<sebr> any idea on this?
<sebr> okay random - i tried again, and it worked
<sebr> nm then
<dendraya> mefisto__: well, i use kontact (emails, google-calendar, newsgroups), firefox (bookmarks, saved passwords), filezilla, konquerer (connection settings)
<giz> nosferatu: you just don't run a server like that
<nosferatu> it is for my desktop actually, i just didnt want the old kde nor the gnome on it
<dendraya> that's what comes to my mind right now...
<mefisto__> lucas_: kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<giz> nosferatu: ha ok ;-)
<nosferatu> so, would you know how do i pull the new kde on it?
<lucas_> cant find packages with adept but i can install them on the terminal... is that a bug or what?
<mefisto__> dendraya: I think those you listed all keep settings in your home dir. kde apps should be in .kde (or .kde4 for kde4 apps) which is all in your home anyway
<giz> nosferatu: you have to change your sources.list to the unstable or test repo
<hubar_> question, which application that you can use to set GNOME application font under kde4?vv
<marcel> how can i print something to the printer with lp <file.ext> ?
<mefisto__> hubar_: system settings > appearance > GTK styles and fonts
<marcel> i must to specify the destination but i don't know how ...
<Gun_Smoke> marcel: redirection
<Gun_Smoke> >
<dendraya> mefisto__: thx
<marcel> please what is the command ?
<Gun_Smoke> lp file.txt > /dev/
<hubar_> mefisto__: Why do you answer a KDE oriented question with GNOME answers?
<marcel> thx
<mefisto__> hubar_: I don't have any gnome answers. what I said applies to kde system settings for gtk apps
<JontheEchidna> hubar_: system settings is a kde application
<hubar_> mefisto__: oooh sorry about that. ;) I find it. ;)
<marcel> don't work : /dev/ is a directory...
<jpedroza> can someone point me in the right direction for using an S3 video card with 8.10?
<giz> nosferatu: then apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<giz> nosferatu: then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop <grin>
<hubar_> Has anyone been using KKKdE 4.2 in the experimental repository?
<nosferatu> how am i sure it wont get the kde 4.1?
<giz> nosferatu: by changing the sources.list file
<nosferatu> i added the following line at the end of that file: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<marcel> how can i print something to the printer with lp <file.ext> ?
<giz> nosferatu: good
<nosferatu> then I did apt-get update
<giz> nosferatu: k
<nosferatu> and ... ? :)
<giz> nosferatu: apt-get upgrade
<nosferatu> is it just doing the apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<lucas_> is here any nice kubuntu developer that could help me with my adept problem?
<giz> nosferatu: if you tell it to yes
<keres> http://tinyurl.com/kubuntu
<keres> rofl
<keres> ...
<nosferatu> ok... i´ll try it...
<nosferatu> i´ll see in 2 hours about...
<nosferatu> thanks.
<giz> nosferatu: I would do the upgrade first and then do the apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<giz> nosferatu: ok cyouz
<Socceroos> JontheEchidna: I've finished compiling soprano with the sesame2 backend. strigi worked straight away after that
<keres> http://tinyurl.com/kde4-users-important-notice
<nosferatu> ok. i´ll do so. thanks
<JontheEchidna> Socceroos: nice
<jk-> Socceroos: yep, .au
<dendraya> good night guys
<zaapiel> what is the name of the gnome ubuntu installer?
<giz> <zaapiel>: zaapiel
<slylias> How can I find where the MBR is stored?
<zaapiel> what?
<giz> <zaapiel>: sorry couldn`t resist
<slylias> I need to reinstall windows on a dual boot box, but windows helpfully overwrites the MBR, so I want to back it up before doing the reinstall.
<BluesKaj> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Socceroos> jk-: is it hot there in NSW? we got nearly 40 here in tassie....which is a record. previous best was 37
<jk-> Socceroos: i'm in ACT - pretty warm at the moment :)
<jk-> was in hobart recently, nice and cool :D
<Socceroos> jk-: yeah, I missed out on the linuxconf. Work wouldn't give me time off. =(
<mefisto__> slylias: you may want to save a copy of your current /boot/grub/menu.lst for reference in case you need to edit it after reinstall
<slylias> mefisto__: Thank you my good doctor! :)
<mefisto__> :)
<ActionParsnip1> hey all
<zaapiel> the gnome package gui is infinetly better
<zaapiel> no offense
<ubuntu_> xfce!!!
<ubuntu_> FTW!!!
<ActionParsnip1> zaapiel: linux is choice, use gnome if you prefer it :)
<zaapiel> nah i prefer kde
<ActionParsnip1> fluxbox ftw
<zaapiel> just the package manager i like
<slylias> I preffer not chosing one or the other. :)
<mefisto__> zaapiel: you can use it in kde
<zaapiel> i am!
<ActionParsnip1> zaapiel: i always use apt-get so it doesnt matter to me
<zaapiel> i think 9.4 is gonna have a different one anyways
<ActionParsnip1> zaapiel: you can install kde apps in gnome and vice versa
<ubuntu_> text mode FTW!!!
<ActionParsnip1> is kde 4.2 officially released now?
<zaapiel> yeah
<zaapiel> as of jan 27
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntu_: is on my file / torrent / backup server ;)
<ActionParsnip1> zaapiel: sweet
<zaapiel> yup
<ubuntu_> lol
<ActionParsnip1> zaapiel: i only install official stuffs
<zaapiel> its supposed to be way faster/stable
<zaapiel> yeah same here
<zaapiel> im waiting on 9.04 for that
<zaapiel> and ext4 support
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip1: there's no official kubuntu kde 4.2 though
<mefisto__> I expect kubuntu jaunty will be great
<ActionParsnip1> mefisto__: as long as it browses the web and chats, i'm golden
<ActionParsnip1> mefisto__: oh and does frets on fire, very important :D
<Slax_> :D
<Slax_> +1
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip1: never tried it. do I need one of those toy guitars to play it?
<ActionParsnip1> mefisto__: you can use keyboard
<ActionParsnip1> mefisto__: i use tilde to 4 for frets and enter for strum
<Slax_> use f1f2f3f4 and enter to play?
<ActionParsnip1> mefisto__: i also have the mhl mod so right shift is whammy bar and right ctrl is overdrive
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip1: installing now :)
<ActionParsnip1> Slax_: i have issues with some chords on the F keys, the number keys are much less painful
<ActionParsnip1> mefisto__: the stock 3 songs are ok, but get some torrents or on the frets on fire wiki and download songs and rock out
<ActionParsnip1> ooh i see kde 4.2 has kbluetooth
<ActionParsnip1> wow this new kde is massive
<ActionParsnip1> with my default desktop i have 64mb free ram
<astromme> ActionParsnip1: ?
<astromme> How much ram do you have? And how much of that is b/c of cached?
<jpedroza> ActionParsnip1: How much RAM does your machine have?
<ActionParsnip1> 1Gb
<ActionParsnip1> im gonna get another stick to max out the board
<ActionParsnip1> 1/3rd of my ram is cache
<jpedroza> ActionParsnip1: Mine is roughly half
<ActionParsnip1> well its cheap so i may as well sling it in
<ActionParsnip1> £9.72 to double my ram, bargain :D
<ActionParsnip1> good ol cheapo ram
<ActionParsnip1> peace out kids
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip1: do you play real guitar?
<ActionParsnip1> yep
<ActionParsnip1> i play a 5 string curbow signature bass
<mefisto__> easier to understand than guitar hero. or I'm just retarded with games
<mefisto__> err, I mean frets on fire
<ActionParsnip1> http://img3.musiciansfriend.com/dbase/pics/products/8/1/3/270813.jpg
<ActionParsnip1> thats my bass
<ActionParsnip1> in that colour too
<ActionParsnip1> yeah man just put songs in the right place and they will be selectable in the game
<ActionParsnip1> mefisto__: i use a symlink to a folder on my fileserver for storage and backup ;)
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip1: can you reverse the display for lefties?
<ActionParsnip1> mefisto__: aye, its an option in the menu
<nosferatu> do KDE requires mysql?
<jk-> nosferatu: yes
<jk-> nosferatu: wel, 4.2 does
<jk-> *well
<nosferatu> ok, txs... just in the upgrade process :)
<jk-> see the notes here: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<wesam> hello there
<wesam> iam new user in ubuntu
<wesam> is there some one can help
<kaddi> wesam don't ask for help: simply ask your question and if someone knows the answer he'll give it to you :)
<wesam> thank u kaddi
<wesam> iam trying to use an application like windows live messenger
<wesam> how can i found it
<jk-> wesam: install kopete
<kaddi> wesam windows live messenger is a microsoft programm and won't work with ubuntu. If you simply want to chat with your friends you might try kopete
<wesam> thank u all
<wesam> i will do now
<DaSkreech> wesam: or kmess or amsn
<jals> on a fresh install of Intrepid, i shouldn't have to manually set my dvd drive to mount right?
<Gun_Smoke> no
<jals> the drive is working cos amarok can play the songs on the cd, but it's not automatically showing up anywhere else
<Gun_Smoke> try 'mount' and see where it was mounted
<jals> it doesn't seem to be anywhere
<Gun_Smoke> well it has to be if amarok is seeing it
<jk-> Gun_Smoke: no, you don't need to mount it to play music
<jals> ah
<jk-> jals: is it listed in the new device notifier widget?
<jals> nope
<jals> not showing anywhere
<jk-> wait, this is a music CD?
<Gun_Smoke> jk-: you don't?
<jals> ya
<jk-> ok.. so you *can't* mount it then
<jk-> what are you trying to do?
<jals> access it using grip
<jals> or anything
<jk-> sure, just use grip/k3b/whatever
<jals> right, but they're not seeing a disc
<jk-> ok, maybe the path to the device isn't correct then.
<jk-> (in the programs that can't find it)
<jals> where would i expect to find it? i see /dev/scd0 mentioned in my google searches
<jk-> try k3b - that should use the same 'finding' method that amarok uses
<jals> i prefer grip
<jk-> (or have you already)
<jk-> it'll probably be /dev/scd0, yes
<jk-> but it depends on your system.
<jals> it's annoying i can't tell from amarok where it's finding it
<wesam> can i ask u how can i use the command line in ubunto from where and how can i learn it
<wesam> ?
<jk-> wesam: run konsole
<jals> hmm, Amarok is looking for it in /dev/cdrom, and apparently finding it
<wesam> i found console
<jals> ah but k3b is finding it in /dev/scd0
<wesam> its like the cmd in micro soft os
<kaddi> wesam:yes, but the commands are different. ;)
<wesam> jk can u tell me some commands
<wesam> sure
<wesam> i know that
<wesam> i have to learn the linux
<jk-> jals: /dev/cdrom is probably a symlink
<jals> yeah, so it seems to be in /dev/scd0
<jals> but grip isn't having that
<wesam> can u give me a link to download media or books to learn
<jk-> wesam: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=linux+command+line+reference+card&btnG=Search
<wesam> thank u so
<kaddi> wesam: you also have an inbuilt manual for every command. just try typing "man command" or "command --help" into the console and it will explain what the command does
<wesam> iam trying now .
<neptunepink> Or on the rare occasion, help command, for builtin shell functions
<wesam> the most good thing that i use ubuntu from vm ware server
<wesam> its ammazing tool to use
<kaddi> neptunepink: so that's what they are? I had a look at them and wasn't sure what they were. :D
<kaddi> are these the only commands, that are inbuilt? would other commands work as well in a shellscript for example?
<neptunepink> Nearly everything will.
<cbwcjw2> Anybody ever mess with reactOS?
<v3trae> evening fellas. I just got a vanilla copy of kubuntu installed and having trouble with the hardware drivers. Whenever i tell it to activate the "downloading and installing" dialogue opens, sits there for a few minutes then disappears with no other update. In shorter words, i can't get the nvidia drivers to activate. Any ideas?
<cbwcjw2> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cbwcjw2> Thats all I got :(
<cbwcjw2> Well, he left
<sake> hi
<BattleStarJesus> I am trying to configure my computer so that I can log into it, using a GUI interface,  from a remote location.  I have come here for tutorial advice.  Suggestions?
<sake> how do i know if i have kde 4.2?
 * navarro_ went for a puff: Gone away for now
<Dragnslcr> sake- Help -> About KDE from just about any KDE program (Konversation is the exception)
<Dragnslcr> Konqueror or Dolphin would probably be good places to check
<TrentonH> Hello, what is kubuntu?
<Dragnslcr> Ubuntu with KDE
<TrentonH> What is the difference from it being Ubuntu?
<TrentonH> Ohhh, whats KDE? Lol.....
<jpedroza> TrentonH: KDE is the K Desktop Environment. Ubuntu uses Gnome as the default.
<astromme> TrentonH: http://kde.org
<TrentonH> Can KDE use DialUp?
<sake> yep
<sake> I installed Ubuntu server and then kde
<TrentonH> Could someone teach me how to do it?
<jpedroza> TrentonH: There are a lot of tutorials available onj the web. Google is your friend.
<astromme> Try using kppp (it's an application, you might have to install it)
<TrentonH> www.google.com
<TrentonH> Uhm, so KDE is better than Gnome? It looks more purdee
<Dragnslcr> KDE is better if you think it is
<jpedroza> TrentonH: It is a matter of personal preference.
<jpedroza> TrentonH: I use KDE and Gnome
<Dragnslcr> Gnome can run Qt apps, and KDE can run GTK apps
<sake> 4.2 version looks nice
<TrentonH> Qt apps?
<Dragnslcr> KDE is based on Qt, Gnome is based on GTK
<Dragnslcr> So they can both run the same programs
<TrentonH> Oh ok good
<Dragnslcr> Use them both for a few days, and stick with whichever one you feel more comfortable with
<TrentonH> I ran wvdialconf in terminal and it said no modem detected ):
<TrentonH> Any help?
<TrentonH> Ahhh ):
<Dragnslcr> Sorry, I haven't used a regular modem in years
<astromme> same here, sorry =/
<TrentonH> The http://open.nit.ca/wiki/?WvDial dones't work
<TrentonH> It tells me to go their.
<TrentonH> How do I install scanmodem?
<TrentonH> I am sorry I am so dumb, i seriously need step by step instructions...
<BluesKaj> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<TrentonH> Yeah, thats kind of hard to do if I don't understand the instructions...
<TrentonH> Hi
<TrentonH> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/ScanModem The command their doesn't work.
<TrentonH> It displays grep No such file or directory
<TrentonH> I just wanted some help....
<roconnor> oh kate doesn't backup files?
<roconnor> so when it crashes I lose everything?
<astromme> roconnor: on saves it backs up the previous to filename~
<astromme> but that's not autosave
 * navarro_ is back.
<roconnor> right
<astromme> dunno then
<roconnor> I never should have upgraded to 8.10
<roconnor> at least april isn't too far away
<roconnor> I'm surprised kate has no crash handler to save files
<carpii_> well its not really meant to be a fully featured editor
<carpii_> its more like notepad++
<roconnor> hmm
<carpii_> try kdevelop, it works well even just for text files
<roconnor> ok
<TrentonH> New people ^.^
<TrentonH> Can somebody help me with scanModem?
<astromme> TrentonH: Sorry that you're not getting any help =/. I don't think many people use a modem these days
<TrentonH> Well here http://paste.ubuntu.com/113040/
<TrentonH> Thats what I get when trying to run the app.
<zaapiel> do i need to install a screensaver on 8.10?
<zaapiel> i dont see an option for one
<quassel181> zaapiel: Look in System -> System Settings -> Desktop.  There is a section for screen saver setup.
<zaapiel> k
<zaapiel> ty
<quassel181> yw
<rmrfslash> If I upgrade 8.10 to KDE 4.2, can I revert?
<rmrfslash> say, if it's too buggy
<quassel181> Not easily.  You'd have to remove KDE entirely and delete your .kde dir (back it up first).
<rmrfslash> is it buggy?
<rmrfslash> that's my next question
<rmrfslash> :)
<rmrfslash> for production environment?
<rmrfslash> I'm using 4.1 now
<rmrfslash> it's ok
<rmrfslash> panels get glitchy every so often
<zaapiel> kde 4 is awesome
<zaapiel> i just switched from gnome
<rmrfslash> I switched from gnome a while back
<rmrfslash> to 4.1
<rmrfslash> kde is a good time
<giz> rm-rf/: 4.2 is even better
<rmrfslash> don't tempt me
<zaapiel> ill just wait
<giz> rm-rf/: ah common
<rmrfslash> I know right?
<rmrfslash> what's to lose???
<rmrfslash> :)
<giz> I just switched from 4.1 buggsey to 4.2
<rmrfslash> buggsey?
<giz> rm-rf/: yeah it crashed all over the place
<rmrfslash> 4.2 is more stable?
<rmrfslash> my panels glitch like crazy on 4.1
<giz> rm-rf/: just had my first plasmoid crash
<rmrfslash> on 4.2?
<rmrfslash> yay
<rmrfslash> I get that everytime I launch kppp
<rmrfslash> :-\
<giz> rm-rf/: how bout that
<giz> rm-rf/: reason to make the switch, common
<rmrfslash> can you just upgrade intrepid to jaunty in one shot?
<giz> rm-rf/: not sure about that since they have that ext4 going
<rmrfslash> jaunty uses ext4?
<roconnor> heh, just like kpdf did, okular still can hang the sound system
<roconnor> it makes no sense!
<giz> rm-rf/: think so or I misread, been reading so much lately
<rmrfslash> id think you can choose the fs you wanna use
<rmrfslash> im waiting for btrfs
<rmrfslash> :)
<rmrfslash> or "Butter FS"
<giz> rm-rf/: yeah it says it's an option ext4
<zaapiel> ext4!
<zaapiel> i just setup full disk encryption on 8.10
<bryan> hello all. i got a new printer, that connects wirelessly. how do i set it up?
<giz> rm-rf/: mmm build in raid support sounds good to me
<rmrfslash> yup... supposed to be as easy as zfs
<bryan> can i use wine to install windows drivers for a printer?
<rmrfslash> i dunno........ don't really use wine
<giz> rm-rf/: looks like a nice test setting up a system with that Butter fs
<rmrfslash> was able to play Crayon Physics Deluxe using wine though
<bryan> rmrfslash: is there another option to set it up?
<carpii_> bryan, maybe, but only if you want to use the printer from within wine
<bryan> carpii_: oh, i would need wine to run it?
<carpii_> well im saying its not the way to have a printer in ubuntu
<rmrfslash> I assume the printer config tool didn't work bryan?
<carpii_> you could maybe print from windows apps in wine, but ubuntu will know nothing about it
<rmrfslash> I have no clue if it searches for wireless printers
<carpii_> you can scan subnets with printer tool, so long as it shows up it ought to be ok
<carpii_> try choosing IPP / network printer
<JackBeSlow> I have an issue with hibernate messing up my network connections, anyone available to help?
<bryan> carpii_: how do i go about that?
<jk-> bryan: the cups printer gui is at http://localhost:631/
<bryan> jk-: thanks, I will look through this.
<rmrfslash> jk-  cool!
<rmrfslash> i didn't know about this
<eutychus> hello room.... is there a way to go back to the kde 3.5 desktop?
<KDesk> hi
<KDesk> I am planing to swith to the amd64 version of kubuntu (maybe jaunty) now that java and flash have a more or less working plugin for firefox. Using the 64 bit version, is there a performance improvement? Is true that the 64bit version uses more RAM memory? If so, in average how much?
<yao_ziyuan> can anyone confirm that Adept 3.0 Beta 4 DEFINITELY will check each downloaded package's signature and sha1/md5 sum?
<yao_ziyuan> at least it seems Adept still does not make a dictinction for "not upgradable" packages such as bovo
<rmrfslash> I upgraded
<rmrfslash> a-w-e-s-o-m-e
<rmrfslash> so far.
<eutychus> is there a way to go back to kde 3.5?
<rmrfslash> hahaha
<rmrfslash> desktop switching isn't glitching anymore
<rmrfslash> the system tray isn't glitchy
<rmrfslash> we're looking at a huge improvement here... this is great
<rmrfslash> eclipse (java) used to really cause things to go ape-shit... let's try it
<rmrfslash> looks good!
<jk-> heh
<rmrfslash> this is frickin' awesome
<rmrfslash> best decision i've made in a while
<rmrfslash> :)
<giz> rm-rf/: glad you did
<rmrfslash> except, no panel-sized memory monitor
<rmrfslash> plasmoid thing
<rmrfslash> widget
<MexiNerd> When an Asian woman has a baby with a Negro, she is closer related DNA-wise to the Mexican or White kid next door than to her own shitskin child, due to the fact that blacks have more DNA differences from everybody else.  Learn even more facts about nnniiiiggggers by joining Chimpout!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum/index.php  All races except for Negroids are welcome!
<RoC_MasterMind> I got 8.10, and when I boot it, X doesn't load, just blank screen or pink+black screen.  I have an NVIDIA 5200 FX card...is there any way I an boot successfully?
<jk-> RoC_MasterMind: boot into recovery mode to see if you can fix the xorg settings
<MexiNerd> When an Asian woman has a baby with a Negro, she is closer related DNA-wise to the Mexican or White kid next door than to her own shitskin child, due to the fact that blacks have more DNA differences from everybody else.  Learn even more facts about nnniiiiggggers by joining Chimpout!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum/index.php  All races except for Negroids are welcome!
<RoC_MasterMind> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<zaapiel> wtf
<nixternal> yay!!! been a while since I got to kick/ban someone :)
<zaapiel> heh
<KDesk> MexiNerd: Why are you spamming this channel with you racist comments?
<zaapiel> too late
<rmrfslash> some people really have lost all their marbles
<buckethead> When would that *ever* be appropriate?
<RoC_MasterMind> 8.10 Ubuntu I think loads OK and X is fine
<RoC_MasterMind> but I want to try Kubuntu
<giz> bye Meximelt
<buckethead> RoC_MasterMind: Install the kubuntu-desktop package.
<RoC_MasterMind> um
<RoC_MasterMind> it's the livecd that doesn't work right out of hte box
<RoC_MasterMind> it's like some kind of graphics incompatibility
<inanimate__> Did the "Display" systems setting module get stripped down in 4.2?
<inanimate> It looks like you can no longer change whether you want your display "right of", "left of", et cetera.
<ryanCH> how do get a transparent konsole under kde 4?
<binMonkey> hi.  i have a radeon 200m card and i don't have the menu option to install restricted drivers.  how do i add that package?
<giz> ryanCH: you go to settings > edit current profile > appearance> then edit  choose transparancy
<mefisto__> binMonkey: you mean Hardware Drivers in not in your menu (I think it should be under System)?
<binMonkey> mefisto__: yes.  it's not in ANY menu.  i've been driving myself crazy trying to find it.  and i have no glx stuff going now.
<mefisto__> binMonkey: the package is jockey-kde
<binMonkey> mefisto__: i'm trying it now.  thanks!!
<binMonkey> mefisto__: apparently jockey-kde is already installed.
<mefisto__> binMonkey: should be installed by default. try alt+F2 then type: kdesudo jockey-kde
<RoC_MasterMind> I got 8.10, and when I boot it, X doesn't load, just blank screen or pink+black screen.  I have an NVIDIA 5200 FX card...is there any way I an boot successfully?
<RoC_MasterMind> It's the livecd.
<mefisto__> binMonkey: according to this page http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Hardware you card *might* not be supported
<binMonkey> mefisto__: jockey-kde says it's downloading driver then stops.
<compilerwriter> Is it possible in linux for a file to belong to two groups?
<binMonkey> mefisto__: this card is supported.  at least it was in hardy.  right now i can't even run glxgears.
<mefisto__> binMonkey: I think the fglrx package is xorg-driver-fglrx
<mefisto__> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DaSkreech> compilerwriter: no
<compilerwriter> The next question is now that I have upgraded to KDE 4.2 is it once again possible to cause my left mouse button, when not in a window, to bring up program menu so I can choose which program I want to fire up without going to the task bar?
<mefisto__> binMonkey: try that link ^^
<binMonkey> mefisto__: i have that installed.  i've remove --purged it and reinstalled a couple of times.
<compilerwriter> DaSkreech I was afraid of that.
<binMonkey> mefisto__: ok.  thanks.
<DaSkreech> compilerwriter: Why would you want a file to exist in multiple groups ?
<compilerwriter> So I would have to create a new group that conatained all the users from the two seperate groups that would need to be able to look at  the file.
<DaSkreech> huh?
<DaSkreech> Not sure what you just said but the answer is you are looking at the problem wrong :)
<compilerwriter> DaSkreech I have a file that is readable and editable by people in the group accounting.   I would like to make the file readable to the people in the supervisors group as well:  without making it readable company wide.
<DaSkreech> So all supervisors should be able to read it?
<compilerwriter> DaSkreech I was hoping to make it rw for accounting and only r for supervisors.
<DaSkreech> ah
<DaSkreech> might have to reach for ACL then
<compilerwriter> Yes the supervisors should be able to read it, but I don't want them editing it.  I sure as hell don't want the people in group sales to be able to read it though.
<compilerwriter> ACL?
<DaSkreech> Even if they are a supervisor ?
<DaSkreech> There might be a simpler way let me think for a second
<jk-> access control lists
<compilerwriter> Well the sales supervisor could use read it by virtue of being included in the supervisor's group.
<compilerwriter> The accounting people need to be able to edit the thing so as to keep the beans in the correct barrel so to speak.
<tyler_d> looking to get kmail to work with tls encryption
<beth_> is there a way to make alsa software synth the midi?
<mefisto__> beth_: you want a software synth to play midi files, did I understand that right?
<beth_> neither dragon player nor amarok will play midi because alsa says my sound card can't, so I was hoping there was some way to make alsa synth the midi
<mefisto__> !timidity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timidity
<beth_> I even tried mplayer and it didn't work, there must be something common that these programs use
<DaSkreech> jk-: ping
<jk-> DaSkreech: pong
<mefisto__> beth_: timidity is what I use, but haven't tried setting that up in 8.10
<DaSkreech> jk-: read this and tell me if it makes any sense to you http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/excerpt/lsckbk_chap1/index2.html?page=2
<DaSkreech> !info timidity
<ubottu> timidity (source: timidity): Software sound renderer (MIDI sequencer, MOD player). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.13.2-19ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 554 kB, installed size 1752 kB
<beth_> mefisto__: and amarok and such can use that to play real time?
<jk-> DaSkreech: kind of hacky
<bryan_> hello all. is there some type of file that will run windows print drivers on linux?
<mefisto__> beth_: no, not amarok. timidity itself, or there is kmid (which has the usual familiar kde-style interface)
<DaSkreech> doing sudo would force them to only be able to read it? how does that work?
<beth_> hmm, strange there's no built in stuff like windows has
<compilerwriter> DaSkreech now that you have marinated in my query, what think you?
<DaSkreech> compilerwriter: http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/excerpt/lsckbk_chap1/index2.html?page=2
<giz> bryan_: which printer do you have? there is probably a linux driver
<DaSkreech> I'm doubting the wisdom of that approach
<compilerwriter> oh sorry I thought you were sending that to jk
<mefisto__> beth_: you have 8.10 intrepid?
<beth_> yeah mefisto__
<DaSkreech> compilerwriter: I am but I'm consulting cause madness that way lies
<bryan_> giz: canon pixma mp620b
<bryan_> giz: the docs say use the mp610, but i cant get it working.
<mefisto__> beth_: I suspect it's not installed by default because it can be tricky to get it working properly. linux audio bleh
<DaSkreech> jk-: ugh and they would have to kdesudo everytime they wanted to open it
<bryan_> i wish i would have gotten an HP!
<jk-> and you'd have to define every command they can use on that file
<giz> bryan_: i just installed an all in one from epson the workforce600 network printer
<DaSkreech> jk-: Not as bad if you are dealing with groups Ishould think
<PSiL0> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bryan_> giz: did you get it to scan and everything?
<jk-> DaSkreech: man acl :)
<PSiL0> hmmm, can anyone get fglrx to work with a projector?
<giz> haven't tested that yet ;-
<giz> )
<bryan_> giz: what should i be doing?
<DaSkreech> jk-: I know acl It's just such a large hammer
<giz> bryan_: well let me look around abit
<compilerwriter> Thanks DaSkreech I think I get it it from the example.  I'm sure I will understand it better once I read the man pages from the commands used.
<EtFb> I might be going mad, but I could have sworn the Oxygen theme in KDE4.2 included a pretty transparent task bar, but now it's blue.  Am I imagining things?
<DaSkreech> compilerwriter: That's a really bad implementation
<DaSkreech> compilerwriter: ooooooh you could use okular... mebbe what kinda file is it?
<giz> bryan_: check this http://mp610.blogspot.com/2007/11/new-ppd-files-providing-more-printing.html
<compilerwriter> It is a spreadsheet with among other things sales figures by salesperson and by sku number.  The accounting department uses it to cost jobs, and to calculate commissions.  The supervisors use it to monitor the sales force and to plan production.
<EtFb> Every new Ubuntu version, I go through the rigmarole of setting up VPN access so I can work from home.  What's the "official" way to do VPN and RDP in Kubuntu?  Is there one that's blessed by the devs more than all the others?
<giz> night all got class tomorrow
<bryan_> giz:  thanks!
<DaSkreech> compilerwriter: ODS or sps or .xls ?
<compilerwriter> The accounting department has been printing up copies for those who need it.  We are praying that copies don't reach the people we don't want to see this stuff.
<compilerwriter> The spread sheet is currently being created in Open Office.
<compilerwriter> This is a migration pain I am trying to deal with.
<compilerwriter> I suppose that I could cause them to be created as ODS or sps or .xls whichever was needed.
<DaSkreech> \o/
<DaSkreech> compilerwriter: open a ODS in okular and see how well that works
<DaSkreech> I think ODT with a table was kinda messed up
<compilerwriter> Getting the folks in accounting to get used to Open Office spread sheets was a royal pain.  They were quite glued to excel.
<compilerwriter> Most of the stuff worked the same, but there were some subtle nuances, so I am told.
<DaSkreech> I've found that Calc is a llot nicer for accounting than Excel so that's surprising to me
<compilerwriter> More than one of the bean counters is keeping two sets of sheets.  One for if someone calls and she needs to get the answer immediately and then the one she is required to keep in Calc
<compilerwriter> Yes but when you have worked your entire career in Excel and you know how to get it done in Excel.  God help those who are trying to get you to change.
<DaSkreech> Agreed
<DaSkreech> Find where the pain points are and see if you can address them with carrot then follow up with a stick
<mefisto__> try honey glazed carrot sticks. mmmmm
<compilerwriter> ODT doesn't seem to be supported by okular
<compilerwriter> There was one pain point for me.
<compilerwriter> I had a sales person come to me and tell me he couldn't get his account to work very well any more.
<compilerwriter> I looked at it.  all of his dot files were gone.
<compilerwriter> He had somehow learned about ls -a and then proceeded to delete all the files he didn't remember creating.
<jk-> eep
<compilerwriter> never mind that .bash is a config file.
<mefisto__> compilerwriter: what about saving the spreadsheets with a password?
<compilerwriter> could be done mefisto__ but a password is almost as easily compromised as an errant printout copy.  I was hoping to avoid having things printed by eliminating the need and still get the job done.
<compilerwriter> The other thing about that would be would not the whole group who has the password be able to manipulate the file in any way.
<compilerwriter> Like I said the bean counters need to edit.  The supervisors need to be able to read.  If a figure needs to be changed it needs to be done via the bean counters so that they know about it.
<compilerwriter> otherwise a supervisor in production could correct a figure, without the comptroller being updated on the change in the cost.  If the production supervisor sees something wrong now he has to tell both the bean counters and thusly the comptroller, who will be notified by the bean counters of the change.
<nosferatu> hi
<compilerwriter> If a production supervisor simply changes a 3 to a 4 in an estimate, after the bean counters notify the comptroller to be ready to pay this X dollars in bills;  Then procurement orders 4 of something instead of the three the comptroller was counting on.  Good Lord.
<mefisto__> compilerwriter: right, of course. can't even open it without the password
<compilerwriter> In that example procurement doesn't even know there was a change made.  They then don't notify the comptroller.
<sandGorgon> guys... how do i download the debug version of okular. need it to file a bug
<compilerwriter> mefisto__ if it is password protected.  Could not then EVERYONE who knows the password also edit the thing?
<mefisto__> compilerwriter: yeah, the password idea doesn't help you at all really
<mefisto__> compilerwriter: if you don't have the password, it can't be opened, reading or editing
<compilerwriter> Do permissions on a symbolic link follow to the linked file?
<bryan_> has anyone had luck getting wireless printers to work? outside of hp?
<compilerwriter> could there be a file for one group that is rw and a file that is sym linked that would be r only?
<compilerwriter> back in the day when I was using mostly dumb terminals.  God I am old.  I used to sym link my todo list to all of my main directories so that I could edit it without changing directories.  I wonder.
<tyler_d> where do I suppress join/leave messages in konversation?
<mefisto__> tyler_d: configure, behaviour, chat window, "hide join/part/nick events"
<compilerwriter> So DaSkreech ACL or that thing you showed me.
<compilerwriter> mefisto__ what think you?
<DaSkreech> compilerwriter: ACL is more headache for you the thing I showed you ismore headache for them unless you give them a .desktop file
<compilerwriter> God knows I can't make more of a headache for them.
<mefisto__> compilerwriter: I don't know enough to make a call
<compilerwriter> How big a migraine is ACL going to give me?
<tyler_d> mefisto__: I think I found it... different version?
<tyler_d> mefisto__: settings-configure-notifications-turn off all
<DaSkreech> sandGorgon: You get the -dbg package
<mefisto__> tyler_d: I have 1.0.1
<tyler_d> mefisto__: 1.1
<tyler_d> mefisto__: ty though :)
<DaSkreech> compilerwriter: a symlink is a file that points to a file It has permissions for itself not for the file it's pointing to
<DaSkreech> compilerwriter: Not that much you just have to enable it in the kernel (probably on already) then for the entire filesystem
<DaSkreech> Seems a bit much just to control one file
<compilerwriter> So then DaSkreech I could via a symlink allow one group to only read the file it pointed to, and then allow other users via group permissions to do the rw thing with it?
<jk-> a symlink's permissions are irrelevant
<jk-> in fact, you'd have a hard time changing the permission on the link itself :)
<DaSkreech> compilerwriter: no
<DaSkreech> jk-: You can but it's near suicidal to do that :)
<compilerwriter> Damn!  I was so hopeful.
<mefisto__> tyler_d: in konversation 1.1 the setting I told you about is in the same place. maybe I misunderstood what you wanted
<tyler_d> hrmm
<tyler_d> mefisto__: I didn't see it there.... let me doublecheck
<DaSkreech> compilerwriter: ACL will do exactly what you want
<compilerwriter> DaSkreech so how do I check to see if ACL is indeed enabled in the kernal and then in the file system?
<mefisto__> tyler_d: settings menu, configure konversation, behaviour, chat window, "hide join/part/nick events"
<DaSkreech> Well if you are running kubuntu it's on already you need to set to be enabledfor the file system
<compilerwriter> I am running Kubuntu yes.
<tyler_d> mefisto__: sorry your correct, you can also do it using the method I outlined....
<tyler_d> mefisto__: I was on the wrong chat window though... my bad
<mefisto__> tyler_d: I thought the notifications where different. not displayed in the chat window, but in a notification popup
<tyler_d> mefisto__: it worked and I stopped getting notified after doing it...
<tyler_d> mefisto__: always about jargon to programmer though
<compilerwriter> So DaSkreech I am trying to sort through the bloody man pages.  How does one enable ACL for the file system.  I am finding how one sets the acl for a file but not how to fire the whole thing up, or see if it is already fired up for the file system.
<DaSkreech> ok one second
<v3trae> Hey guys, getting the following error in Kwin on boot, really no idea what to do to troubleshoot. http://pastebin.com/m18acf384
<jk-> compilerwriter: http://www.cs.unc.edu/cgi-bin/howto?howto=linux-posix-acls ?
<compilerwriter> thanks jk
<jk-> you probably don't have to patch your kernel, that document looks a litte dated
<compilerwriter> jk so I just need to remount / with acl enabled and edit fstab to mount it always with acl enabled.
<jk-> in addition to that last paragraph, rsync will be able to back up your ACL-ed files, if you provide the -A option
<jk-> yeah, looks like it.
<DaSkreech> compilerwriter: correct
<DaSkreech> which is why I said it's not really that much of a headache
<compilerwriter> Thanks guys will tackle this in the am with some sleep.
<DaSkreech> Just feels like a large hammer to hit a small nail
<DaSkreech> setfacl as well
<compilerwriter> Well I am certain there will be other files that need such special treatment in the future.
<jk-> seems like the right solution to me
<DaSkreech> Oh in that case Go ahead with my blessing
<DaSkreech>  jk-: It is I just hate turning on filesystem wide stuff for one users or one file it alwas feels annoying
<jk-> DaSkreech: i only have one user on my laptop :D
<v3trae> Any ideas at all?
<DaSkreech> v3trae: Turn of compositing
<v3trae> DaSkreech: how do i do that? Sorry, new to kubuntu. Vanilla isntalled today D=
<DaSkreech> v3trae: well to see first open konsole and type kwin &
<DaSkreech> See if it crashes again
<eightieskhild> is there anyway to make the kicker open with just the win key?
<v3trae> DaSkreech: http://pastebin.com/m1ea83116
<DaSkreech> v3trae: bah :-) kwin --replace &
<DaSkreech> v3trae: btw is kwin crashed?
<mefisto__> eightieskhild: the kicker? as in kde 3 ?
<eightieskhild> well
<eightieskhild> what ever its called in kde4\
<eightieskhild> lol
<eightieskhild> i just installed it yesterday.
<v3trae> v3trae    7150  0.9  1.5 317348 63616 ?        SL   22:21   0:08 kwin --crashes
<mefisto__> eightieskhild: kicker in kde3 is the panel (aka the taskbar)
<v3trae> output in ps aux | grep kwin
<eightieskhild> been runny worthog for the last 2 years or so.
<eightieskhild> kmenu
<eightieskhild> running*
<v3trae> DaSkreech: reply is up there. running kwin now
<yao_ziyuan> sometimes it says 'kwin additional effects temporarily turned off"
<yao_ziyuan> how do i turn it on again?
<DaSkreech> v3trae: Crashed again ?
<mefisto__> eightieskhild: lots of keyboard shortcuts use that key + another so you would lose those shortcuts
<eightieskhild> is there a Wine button out there
<eightieskhild> like there is a kmenu
<DaSkreech> yao_ziyuan: alt+shift+F12
<eightieskhild> with just your windows apps?
<v3trae> DaSkreech: http://pastebin.com/m59e3cb90
<v3trae> DaSkreech: output on kwin command
<yao_ziyuan> magic!
<v3trae> PS, i wish kubuntu had a nopaste package =(
<DaSkreech> !info paster
<ubottu> Package paster does not exist in intrepid
<eightieskhild> mefisto__: I play FFXI, WOW, and DAOC lol
<DaSkreech> Boo
<eightieskhild> it would make my life alot ezer
<DaSkreech> v3trae: it has a pastebin plasmoid
<eightieskhild> lol
<eightieskhild> loosing shortcuts i don'
<eightieskhild> t mine
<eightieskhild> beacause Alt+F1 isn
<eightieskhild> t
<eightieskhild> opening my menu like it used to with kde3
<DaSkreech> v3trae: Soooo kwin is running fine then ?
<DaSkreech> eightieskhild: Really? it should. Is it in your ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc file ?
<v3trae> DaSkreech: sure looks like it, my graphics are a bit messed up after doing it. This all started when i tried to do dual monitors, and although that has been disabled now, kwin is still having problems.
<DaSkreech> v3trae: you can just move ~/.kde/share/config/kwin* somewhere else and restart kwin
<eightieskhild> DaSkreech: say again, i'm not a Linux power user, i just use it day to day, for gaming and internet.
<thinkgnu> v3trae: it seems you have used multiple monitors in kde , is it kde4 ?
<v3trae> thinkgnu: its the default kde on the newest build, not sure the exact number on that.
<v3trae> DaSkreech: moved files, restarting kwin now
<DaSkreech> eightieskhild: Want a quick fix? :)
<DaSkreech> Remove the menu and replace it with lancelot
<DaSkreech> Which is waaaaaaaaay cool
<v3trae> DaSkreech: kwin crashed after moving those files =( uploading pastebin now
<thinkgnu> v3trae: my kde also is the newest build , but when i go to multiple monitors section i see this >> you do not appear to have this configuration , what should i do ? :/
<DaSkreech> v3trae: oh sorry you should have killed kwin first
<v3trae> DaSkreech: did
<v3trae> thinkgnu: not sure, once i figure out whats causing mine to freak out i'll try to help =)
<v3trae> DaSkreech: http://pastebin.com/m43fa79a7
<thinkgnu> :)
<DaSkreech> v3trae: something like kquitapp kwin && mkdir ~/kwinbkp && mv ~/.kde/share/config/kwin* ~/kwinbkp && kwin --replace
<faleas> DaSkreech: whats the difference between kmenu and lansalot?
<DaSkreech> faleas: you mean kickoff and lancelot ?
<integer> Hello i installed ubuntu-8.10 from live CD, and now i have all the extra packages downloaded into one folder so i want any package manager to include this local folder as repository is that possible with any of PMs??
<eightieskhild> Da
<v3trae> DaSkreech: same error =(
<eightieskhild> DaSkreech: ??
<faileas> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> v3trae: Ok I'm taking it kwin was hunkydory before?
<v3trae> DaSkreech: i didn't see any errors on the first boot, i did this all on first boot and since then i've been having trouble. I thought maybe switch back to 173 nvidia drivers but i can't seem to get that to work either. Having alot more trouble then i ever have with Ubuntu =P
<DaSkreech> faileas: Well a) it's fully keyboard accesible so everything that you can do can be done via keyboard and b) it's a runner interface
<DaSkreech> v3trae: ok waht did you do on first boot?
<integer> any one can help me plz?
<jk-> integer: you could just copy it into /var/cache/apt/archives/
<jk-> then it won't need to download the ones you already have
<xp-killer> im in need of codecs i cant get tru to read my videos in format RMVB
<v3trae> DaSkreech: fixed resolution, told it to install nvidia driver 177, (which took 3 tries before it would go through). Changed to multi monitor setup first with twin (which didn't work) so tried multiple X sessions, also didn't work. rebooted. Errors began.
<jk-> eg, sudo cp /path/to/existing/packages/*.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/
<DaSkreech> !real | xp-killer
<ubottu> xp-killer: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eightieskhild> !kmenu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmenu
<eightieskhild> lol
<eightieskhild> loser
<DaSkreech> v3trae: Well honestly nVidia drivers before 181 have been having issues with KDE but the twin might also be a factor
<mefisto__> eightieskhild: so you would be happy with alt+F1 opening the menu?
<DaSkreech> v3trae: #kwin would probably help but I don't know that anyone in there is awake now
<DaSkreech> !ask | integer
<eightieskhild> yes
<ubottu> integer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eightieskhild> but it won't
<v3trae> DaSkreech: Well it feels like its probably an issue with multiple monitors. Whenever i try to enable it i get the same kwin error. So i would assume xorg is trying to load multiple monitors on boot, having the error, then disabling it. Is there a way i can install nvidia 181? i don't see it on the hardware page
<DaSkreech> Oh wait you got an answer :)
<DaSkreech> eightieskhild: HOooold on
<mefisto__> eightieskhild: as DaSkreech said, add the lancelot menu (from add widgets) then set the shortcut you want to use to open it
<DaSkreech> Actually lanclelot auto grabs Alt+F5
<DaSkreech> it's a simple text edit to get it to Alt+F1
<DaSkreech> but lancelot gives you full krunner goodness plus a fully navigable menu
<eightieskhild> >.>
<eightieskhild> i don't have lancelot is it under downloads?
<thinkgnu> v3trae: i want to use xrander , is it ok ?
<v3trae> thinkgnu: honestly don't know enough about the new nvidia drivers or kde4 to tell you man. I've been using gentoo and term only for 2-3 years.
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: i cant get tru to download real player it given me erros
<thinkgnu> v3trae: Hm! ok , thanks. i'll work on it to see what happens :D
<v3trae> thinkgnu: righto man, send me a PM if you get any luck and i'll do the same =)
<DaSkreech> eightieskhild: Which KDe do you have ?
<eightieskhild> 4.1
<eightieskhild> i think
<v3trae> DaSkreech: There a way to force the newer nvidia drivers? If you don't know that's cool i'll look into it. A driver number would help =)
<eightieskhild> hold on
<mefisto__> eightieskhild: try sudo apt-get install plasmoid-lancelot
<DaSkreech> v3trae: You'd have to grab it from nVidia's web site. So that's kindaicky :)
<v3trae> DaSkreech: FUN ;D i'll look into it. Thanks for the information man
<eightieskhild> awesome mate
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: can i run media player clasis?
<mefisto__> eightieskhild: to set the lancelot shortcut, systemsettings > keyboard & mouse > global keyboard shortcuts, then KDE component: lancelot. and you can set the shortcut there (at least you can in kde 4.2)
<eightieskhild> i see
<v3trae> stupid question real quick guys. There a way to exit out of X without it restarting it? Gotta disable to install new drivers.
<mefisto__> there's a shortcut config in lancelot itself, but it doesn't work for me
<DaSkreech> xp-killer: you can do vlc that works why don't you install kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: already in stall vlc and restricted extra
<DaSkreech> v3trae: other than sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop ?
<xp-killer> install*
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: how to install a bin file?
<DaSkreech> sh file.bin
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: i dont understand
<DaSkreech> sh /path/to/file.bin
<mefisto__> xp-killer: is that bin file for installing real player?
<xp-killer> mefisto__: real player
<drmrhorse> if you had a directory full of mp3's that you want to sort by album what would you use to sort them?
<mefisto__> xp-killer: you might need to set it to be executable too
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: like this: sh/home/xp-killer/Desktop/RealPlayer11GOLD.bin
<faileas> drmrhorse: do you already have them tagged correctly?
<drmrhorse> yes
<faileas> drmrhorse: amarok
<DaSkreech> xp-killer: space between sh and /
<drmrhorse> can i move the files to individual directories from within amarok?
<faileas> hmm
<drmrhorse> like
<faileas> i'm not sure actually
<DaSkreech> drmrhorse: yes you can
<drmrhorse> how windows does it
 * drmrhorse slaps head
<xp-killer> mefisto__: how do i do that?
<xp-killer> mefisto__: how do i do that?
<xp-killer> sory
<drmrhorse> is it a plugin or is it able to out of the box?
<mefisto__> xp-killer: chmod +x /home/xp-killer/Desktop/RealPlayer11GOLD.bin
<DaSkreech> mefisto__: I think it should run even without being executable though I remember the Realplayer being kinda funky
<thinkgnu> where is the configuration file of System Settings / Display section (KDE4.2)?
<xp-killer> mefisto__: nothing happen
<prcctv> hello
<mefisto__> xp-killer: chmod won't give feedback unless something goes wrong. so try to run it now
<mefisto__> and what DaSkreech says I agree with. realplayer is not necessary and is not very good
<DaSkreech> mefisto__: The player is not the codec is very very good
<DaSkreech> xp-killer: try /home/xp-killer/Desktop/RealPlayer11GOLD.bin
<xp-killer> mefisto__: well if its not nececery help me read my rmvb video format
<xp-killer> non the player are readin my videos
<DaSkreech> http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/27/how-to-play-rmvb-files-in-ubuntu/
<xp-killer> vlc,kafein,kmplayer,mplayer,movie player
<DaSkreech> You have to do quite a lot of package and legal backflips to get them to work
<mefisto__> xp-killer: mplayer plays them on mine
<DaSkreech> It would depend on which version of the codec it was encoded with
<xp-killer> this is anoying
<DaSkreech> xp-killer: Write Real and let them know
<thinkgnu> how can i reset SystemSettings/Display ?
<xp-killer> mefisto__: my mplayer dont play my rmvb files
<DaSkreech> xp-killer: Read the link I put above. You need to do a lot of work to get random players compatible
<DaSkreech> you can just install Realplayer 10 if you like
<mefisto__> xp-killer: installing real player won't hurt. I just don't like it :) and I had to set audio to play through oss
<xp-killer> mefisto__: yea but im a beginer n i have to go tru all of this things i hardly understand
<xp-killer> aaa this is to mutch i"ll just go on xp to read my videos and done
<thinkgnu> why my xorg.conf is too simple :p , seems configuration is some where else , any idea ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/113101/
<eightieskhild> has anyone sucessfully ran FFXI ?
<DaSkreech> I have
<DaSkreech> Before I gave away the PS2
<mefisto__> thinkgnu: that's the way xorg.conf looks these days. but you can still edit it to tweak things
<mefisto__> seems xp-killer is not living up to his/her name
<DaSkreech> mefisto__: Give it time
<mefisto__> I just did the realplayer install so I could guide him through it step by step. oh well
<DaSkreech> It's not that hard
<mefisto__> DaSkreech: you were right about not needing to chmod +x the installer, by the way
<DaSkreech> It would be very rare you would need to do that
<quassel76> can someone please help me get my ethernet working?
<eightieskhild> DaSkreech: i ment with wine.
<quassel76> my wireless connection is based on ralink and it is horrible. my ethernet link light connection is green. I believe kubuntu sees the hardware. *but* I cannot make a connection to it :(
<quassel76> can anyone please help me out?
<quassel76> knetworkmanager just gets stuck on IP configuration :/
<DaSkreech> How are you configuring the network ?
<quassel76> DaSkreech: am not really doing anything except trying to use knetworkmanager to connect with it
<quassel76> it can see my wireless and it can see my ethernet... I cannot connect with the wireless but can never connect with the ethernet :/
<yao_ziyuan1> what's new in kubuntu 9.04 alpha 3?
<hybrid85> can u see available wireless connections?
<quassel76> hybrid85: yeah.
<hybrid85> well are they WEP or WPA encrypted
<quassel76> I usually always have to run this which helps a lot -> "sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M"
<quassel76> hybrid85: my connection is wep.
<hybrid85> did u edit ur connection select the right encryption method and password
<quassel76> hybrid85: my wireless connection isn't really the issue. its slow, the command I run above improves it a lot (almost perfectly) *but* my issue is trying to get a LAN (wired) connection with my ethernet card
<quassel76> card is built into the motherboard, a MSI K9N2 Sli Platinum. everything else works so far albeit with a lot of messing around, *just* the ethernet I cannot get working :/
<eightieskhild> damn xserver
<eightieskhild> who said something to me? before it crashed
<v3trae> Probably a stupid question, but is there a way to check what version of kde4 i'm using?
<eightieskhild> i seen my name as it crashed
<hybrid85> im not sure if i like kde 4
<eightieskhild> DaSkreech: you say my name before my x crashed?
<DaSkreech> quassel76: knetworkmanager doesn't do static IPs want to drop down to a lower level to test?
<DaSkreech> v3trae: open konqueror -> help -> about KDE
<DaSkreech> hybrid85: What would help you to be sure ?
<DaSkreech> eightieskhild: Nope sorry
<quassel76> DaSkreech: I would do just about anything to get a wired connection going... once I am in ttty 1-6 I have no idea how to set up a wireless whereas a wired connection just works. I love that
<DaSkreech> quassel76: ok lost :) you have a wired connection working in tty 1-6 but not in tty 7 ?
<quassel76> DaSkreech: sorry. no wired connection at all. what I meant was, I can get wireless working in the gui. *but* lately setting up a new system I find myself stuck in tty 1-6. no wired ethernet working here at all :(
<DaSkreech> quassel76: what does sudo ifconfig -a say ?
<v3trae> Is there a way to see which version of kde i'm running?
<hybrid85> omg
<JohnFlux> v3trae: Help->about  in any kde app
<DaSkreech> v3trae: open konqueror -> help -> about KDE
<v3trae> JohnFlux: thank you
<v3trae> DaSkreech: and you =)
<mefisto__> not any app, just kde4 apps
<DaSkreech> mefisto__: Any app
<stdin> mefisto__: if they are running KDE4
<v3trae> Well that might be part of the problem i'm having
<v3trae> its 4.1 D=
<hybrid85> im running 4.2
<DaSkreech> But they show the version of KDE they are running in
<mefisto__> what about konversation? that tells you kde3.5.10
<stdin> DaSkreech: no, KDE3 apps will show the KDE3 version, KDE4 apps will show the KDE4 version
<hybrid85> but but this shows 3.5
<DaSkreech> Which can be KDE 2 KDE 4 or KDE 3
<stdin> KDE3 apps use KDE3 libs
<vbgunz> DaSkreech: I was quassel76 ... sorry. my wireless just drops out on me. retarded and this is another excellent reason I need a wired connection
<DaSkreech> Yeah but it still the KDE version they are in
<DaSkreech> Konqueror is a safe bet
<stdin> you can run KDE3 apps in KDE4
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: what does sudo ifconfig -a show ?
<mefisto__> is there no way to get kde versions from terminal?
<hybrid85> anyone here run windows physical drive as a virtual machine
<vbgunz> DaSkreech: one sec, I'll pastebin it
<hybrid85> cant get past blue screen forgot how to fix it
<vbgunz> DaSkreech: http://dpaste.com/116030/
<stdin> mefisto__: kde-config --version or kde4-config --version
<DaSkreech> mefisto__: kde-config --version
<stdin> mefisto__: or <any kde app> --version
<DaSkreech> dang it
<vbgunz> DaSkreech: my wireless is wlan0 and my ethernet is eth0
<mefisto__> thanks stdin and DaSkreech
<vbgunz> I see "Interrupt:250"
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: sudo dhclient eth0
<v3trae> so the latest built isn't even the one with kde 4.2 @_@
<v3trae> how depressing
<vbgunz> DaSkreech: working
<Guest88298> hello
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: I'm guessing you didn't try rebooting the network?
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<vbgunz> DaSkreech: /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<Guest88298> how do I set my name on this chat thing?
<v3trae> # /nick <name>
<stdin> v3trae: if you want 4.2 see the link in the topic
<vbgunz> I believe so far when I do that, I cannot reconnect to anything (even wireless) at all. is this what you mean?
<hybrid85> my eyeballs hurt
<vbgunz> DaSkreech: the results of sudo dhclient eth0 is this http://dpaste.com/116032/
<wilsby> hello
<vbgunz> DaSkreech: I can straight up remove this wired connection and plug it into a laptop next to me. it works fine (different hardware)
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: Yes
<DaSkreech> What's wmaster ?
<vbgunz> DaSkreech: yeah I've done it, nothing special before it, but I lose my wireless and knetworkmanager becomes a virtual paperweight :(
<vbgunz> DaSkreech: I have no idea. I just built this pc
<DaSkreech> Do you know the card works?
<vbgunz> everything so far seems to work just perfectly
<hybrid85> exept the card
<hybrid85> bla
<DaSkreech> :-)
<vbgunz> DaSkreech: the only way I figured to really test it would be to install Windows. I frigging hate it cause it doesn't know how to install onto a drive by itself. it wants me to create a partition for it where I have no space for it :/
<DaSkreech> try sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.94 netmask 255.255.255.0
<DaSkreech> Then ping 192.168.0.94
<vbgunz> ok, if I die, I'll be back
<vbgunz> DaSkreech: its working
<vbgunz> I'll paste, one sec
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: ping 192.168.0.100
<vbgunz> that was my old static ip address
<vbgunz> ok
<DaSkreech> works ?
<vbgunz> DaSkreech: seems the same
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: ping 192.168.0.1
<vbgunz> maybe it didn't work. I have no connection in my browser
<vbgunz> stuck
<v3trae> Followed the guide on motd for upgrading to kde4.2 not seeing anything about it in adepts list. Is that normal or did i mess something up?
<DaSkreech> damn
<vbgunz> not moving like the other 2
<hybrid85> kde4 feels like one big widget
<DaSkreech> v3trae: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list
<vbgunz> thats the address of my router
<DaSkreech> hybrid85: it kinda is
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: I know
<vbgunz> damn... I cannot connect to any site in my browser. dpaste.com or google.com
<vbgunz> :(
<DaSkreech> so yeah your machine is having some issues wth a route out
<v3trae> DaSkreech: http://rafb.net/p/p2M7Uf58.html
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: run sudo dhclient eth0 again
<hybrid85> ur online just cant get on the internet?
<DaSkreech> v3trae: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<v3trae> DaSkreech: you're a helpful guy =P
<vbgunz> hybrid85: heh, sounds funny, but a'true
<vbgunz> heh
<v3trae> DaSkreech: running now. once its done i'll restart X and post an update.
<hybrid85> is it somthing as simple as port forwarding?
<hybrid85> ur router
<vbgunz> DaSkreech: pretty much same results as before :(
<DaSkreech> hybrid85: He can't see the router
<DaSkreech> He can't see anything outside his machine it seems
<vbgunz> damn, I don't want to install Windows at all on this machine. I tried several different live CDs from Kubuntu going back to 7.04 I think - alpha too...
<hybrid85> what kinda router is it
<vbgunz> DaSkreech: one sec, I did try connecting directly to the cable modem, and that didn't work either
<v3trae> vbgunz: don't even complain about Kubuntu until you've spent 6 months trying to have a vague understanding of gentoo =P
<DaSkreech> Or slackware
<hybrid85> been there
<v3trae> i still use gentoo for my headless boxes D=
<vbgunz> not complaining, just saying, I did try plenty of live cds (different versions), hoping maybe a regression showed up or something hopeful. no luck at all
<DaSkreech> hybrid85: Can you poke at vbgunz' issue?
<DaSkreech> It's going past 4:00 here I need to sleep soon
<hybrid85> i can try
<v3trae> vbgunz: linux can be frustrating. I pretty much accept that i'll lose a good chunk of hair everytime i do an install.
<hybrid85> lol
<vbgunz> heh
<wilsby> does kde 4.2 support multiple screens yet? or is it just the kubuntu packages that dont?
<DaSkreech> v3trae: That's only if you want it to be fun. I'm quite disappointed at how dull most installs are
<v3trae> DaSkreech: if you go to bed stay on, i'll msg you with a result if you've left by the time this update is done
<DaSkreech> once you get through the initial hardware scrapes everything works so well it's annoying
<vbgunz> how can I get detailed information about the ethernet on the motherboard? maybe it just isn't supported at all in any linux kernel? I dread the possibility but what can I do? not sure how to google this. everything I google so far was FAIL :/
<v3trae> DaSkreech: honestly, if i had the time to use gentoo only i would, but spending the first 6 months in term because you can't get X working isn't something i feel like doing again.
<DaSkreech> v3trae: I don't think you should have much issues when you are done logout then press alt+E on the login screen then login
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: If it's not supported you wouldn't see it in ifconfig
<v3trae> DaSkreech: Well this is a vanilla install, we'll see if the previous issues with kwin come back when i try multi monitor support again
<hybrid85> u cant configure ur router through konquerer or firefox
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: sudo lshw -C Network
<v3trae> wilsby: from what i've read 4.2 has made leaps and bounds in multi-monitor, but i haven't yet tried it myself. i'm working on that right now actually.
<vbgunz> DaSkreech: ahh, thats awesome news!
<vbgunz> I mean, if it wasn't supported
<vbgunz> damn, I hope I don't have to send it back :(
<DaSkreech> hybrid85: He can't see the router
<vbgunz> sudo lshw -C Network <- the whole thing?
<v3trae> is vb's problem a networking issue or a linux issue?
<vbgunz> ok, got some results, I need to paste them someplace, one sec
<DaSkreech> He plugs in the wire and gets no DHCP or signal. plugs the same wire elsewere and everything picks up fine
<v3trae> nopaste is the best, i want gentoo back just for that @_@
<DaSkreech> v3trae: seems like linux
<vbgunz> results of the lshw command -> http://dpaste.com/116035/
<v3trae> DaSkreech: yeah sounds like it. D=
<DaSkreech> v3trae: There is a pastebin plasmod in KDE4 just point it at nopaste
<v3trae> DaSkreech: it's not as easy as # nopaste <command> +P
<mefisto__> is nopaste like pastebinit ?
<DaSkreech> !find nopaste
<ubottu> File nopaste found in epic4, epic4-help, glipper, wims
<DaSkreech> hmm
<hybrid85> /etc/resolv.conf
<hybrid85> nameserver 192.168.0.1
<hybrid85> /etc/resolv.conf
<hybrid85> nameserver 192.168.0.1
<DaSkreech> hybrid85: doesn't help if he can't ping it
<hybrid85> edit dns settings in /etc/resolv.conf      nameserver 192.168.0.1
<DaSkreech> stdin: ping does http://dpaste.com/116035/ seem like a contradiction ?
<v3trae> hybrid85: with or without a DNS, he should be able to ping IP's on the same subnet.
<vbgunz> DaSkreech: the reason pinging 198.168.0.100 worked is because that pointed to my wireless card
<vbgunz> ?
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: Yes the cards are working and responding
<v3trae> vbgunz: yes, you're pinging yourself
<DaSkreech> So the controller inside the card is fine
<v3trae> no hardware problems! /wipe forhead
<DaSkreech> If the controller was messed up you couldn't ping the card inside your own computer
<vbgunz> I am about to burst... I just don't get why I cannot connect through the ehternet with zero config. I remember I use to just plug in the rj45 and go. what could be the issue?
<DaSkreech> however if the pins on the ethernet are broken or disconnected then you will not be able to make contact with the network cable (obviously)
<vbgunz> thank goodness :)
<DaSkreech> So you may have hardware issues still but that's highly unlikely
<vbgunz> I love you guys. been stuck on this for 2 days now trying to figure it out
<stdin> DaSkreech: depends if what reads it is smart enough to check the serial
<DaSkreech> stdin: I'm just using ping
<v3trae> vbgunz: you said plugging directly into your modem didn't help yes?
<hybrid85> have u tried sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<DaSkreech> It can see the card but can't see the next hop on the network
<vbgunz> v3trae: yes, I tried plugging directly into the cable-modem. same thing.
<v3trae> vbgunz: hmmmm
<DaSkreech> The lshw seems to show two Ethernets
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: Are there two pyhisical ports to plug into?
<vbgunz> hybrid85: yeah, I tried that networking restart but so far it seems to also kill my wireless permanently... rebooting fixes it though I know I should be rebooting
<v3trae> vbgunz: possible an onboard/PCI?
<vbgunz> DaSkreech: shouldn't be. I can check
<hybrid85> it is right
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: I'm seeing two here
<DaSkreech> hi trevorandmargot!
<v3trae> i'd lol if it's trying to dhcp an empty onboard port
<vbgunz> DaSkreech: no, I believe this motherboard comes with only one, I remember reading it, looking it up
<v3trae> vbgunz: if you're running a VM at all it can create multiple connections, but i assume thats not the case here.
<Heretic_spb> hello all, where in kubuntu 3.5.* i can remove effect in desktop and konqueror with klick on icon? Compiz i'm don't have.
<vbgunz> no, fresh install. in my mobo manual I have only a single lan jack and a single connector for it I believe... checking the connector
<vbgunz> no connector sorry
<vbgunz> I do have just one
<v3trae> Hmm, i think i'm out of ideas, not that i was much help anyway =P
<DaSkreech> ok cool
<vbgunz> supports 10/100/1000 fast ethernet by realtek 8211 BL
<v3trae> i like that they through the fast in there, like gigabit isn't an indication =P
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: What kernel do you have?
<mefisto__> Heretic_spb: "effect in desktop and konqueror with klick on icon"  can you explain that?
<vbgunz> DaSkreech: one sec
<DaSkreech> Heretic_spb: You want Compiz ?
<v3trae> mefisto__: i think he's asking where in a GUI can he change effects in 3.5
<vbgunz> Linux box 2.6.28-6-generic #17-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 30 15:35:08 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Heretic_spb> DaSkreech no me need switch down all desktop effects
<vbgunz> but I tried all the live cds I could even stable kernel found in intrepid and nothing can get the ethernet working :/
<hybrid85> uncheck enable desktop effects
<v3trae> vbgunz: i hate to say it, but at this point i'd install windows and see if it can figure it out D=
<DaSkreech> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<DaSkreech> Heretic_spb: try kcontrol
<v3trae> DaSkreech: installing updates now, keep your fingers crossed =P
<mefisto__> Heretic_spb: in kmenu > system > desktop effects
<vbgunz> v3trae: I was thinking about setting up a dual boot but damn, windows is so retarded at it... its not funny :/
<hybrid85> i hear that
<v3trae> vbgunz: well if windows can figure it out (esp without installing any drivers) it narrows down where the problem lies, if i learned anything doing tech support its nice to narrow the field.
<vbgunz> heh, why does Windows need a partition on my main drive? I give it so much already... it wants more
<vbgunz> v3trae: I understand
<Heretic_spb> DaSkreech i use kpersonalizer and down all effect, but effect with icons presert
<v3trae> vbgunz: although i definitely understand your predicament. If i could get away from my gaming habits i'd be running linux full time too.
<Heretic_spb> mefisto__ I haven't compiz and i remove this package!
<vbgunz> am just seriously in a love/hate relationship with windows... cause I install it. then I install steam. then I play and I waste valuable brain power on headshots
<hybrid85> hahaha
<v3trae> vbgunz: if you're gonna waste power on headshots, do it in call of duty 4 imo ;D
<hybrid85> i love headshots
<DaSkreech> Heretic_spb: System Settings -> Appearance
<vbgunz> I am Richard Simmons like in CS...
<Heretic_spb> DaSkreech so...
<vbgunz> you ever get slapped by richard simmons? you want some?
<Heretic_spb> DaSkreech all effects is down in  Appearance
<vbgunz> heh. am happy its not broken. DaSkreech, I really cannot thank you enough for walking me though this. I guess I might as well then just remove connections to my primary sata disk, and install Windows onto the second... why the hell it wants space on my primary? frigging damn them
<v3trae> DaSkreech: restarting X now, brb
<DaSkreech> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6437169#post6437169
<vbgunz> DaSkreech: one sec. is there any last thing I can do? e.g., did you see anything in my paste I should google for?
<DaSkreech> Yeah forcedeth
<vbgunz> DaSkreech: ok, will try to google it, hopefully something comes up!
<vbgunz> DaSkreech: thank you very much again!
<v3trae> DaSkreech: looks like it worked, gonna see if i can get drivers to load now... I tried getting them from the nvidia site, install went fine but on X startup it failed miserably. D=
<v3trae> DaSkreech: think thats fixed with the update of kde?
<DaSkreech> Doubt it :)
<DaSkreech> That's not a KDE issue that's kernel and X
<DaSkreech> KDE just respects the work those do
<v3trae> DaSkreech: DaSkreech crap D=
<DaSkreech> Anyway I'm off to bed
<v3trae> DaSkreech: goodnight man, thanks again for all the help
<DaSkreech> Sure I'll try be here when the sun comes up in 2 hours
<hybrid85> i hope im not
<hybrid85> boared
<hybrid85> cant spell anymore
<v3trae> In case anyone was wondering, installing nvidia drivers 180 and getting kde4.2 went off without a hitch, just one minor cosmetic problem but looks like we're good to go
<faileas> yay
<gmathews> i have nvidia 173 on kubuntu - how do i upgrade it to 180?
<v3trae> gmathews: have to grab it from nvidia's website. Just a sec i have a link to a pretty decent walkthrough
<v3trae> gmathews: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=993788
<v3trae> gmathews: that applies to ubuntu, but the only different is instead of shutting off and starting gdm, you're doing it to kdm
<gmathews> shweet thanks v3trae I was about to do a sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180 lol
<v3trae> gmathews: ;) np. My first day on kubuntu and i got it working so you shouldn't have any problems
<gmathews> haahha my kubuntu is 4 days old ;p
<v3trae> one quick question though guys, nvidia drivers are loaded and as far as i know running (not sure how to check this) but i can't access window effects. Hardware Drivers still says i need to activate the 177 drivers, any way to fix this?
<sandGorgon> hi guys.. a question - I have to install windows XP temporarily to run a proprietary software. but I will then lose my grub - how do i get it back after installing windows, so i can continue to multiboot ?
<v3trae> sandGorgon: only way i know of is to manually install it again, probably an easier way though.
<sandGorgon> v3trae: manually install grub or the whole linux shebang ??
<v3trae> sandGorgon: you can manually reinstall grub itself through gentoo, so i would assume you can do it with kubuntu as well.
<v3trae> sandGorgon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<v3trae> sandGorgon: that should help you.
<sandGorgon> v3trae: thanks!
<v3trae> sandGorgon: ayeaye!
<faileas> sandGorgon: if its not a game, why not virtualise?
<faileas> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<faileas> also... that
<sandGorgon> faileas: not a game... and there are funky things going on with serial ports and stuff
<v3trae> So i succesfully installed kde 4.2 and nvidia drivers 180, but have no options to toggle desktop effects. hardware drivers still says i need to enable a video driver (highest available is 177) Is there a way to get access to desktop effects?
<v3trae> !motd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about motd
<faileas> sandGorgon: then the second link would help
<mefisto__> v3trae: right-click on a window titlebar, configure window behaviour
<v3trae> mefisto__: brilliant, thank you =)
<v3trae> mefisto__: will this apply to all windows?
<mefisto__> v3trae: I assume so. don't think it's going to affect just that window you right-click on
<mefisto__> v3trae: systemsettings > desktop  gets you to the same control panel for desktop effects
<v3trae> mefisto__: beautiful. Thank you
<v3trae> first day on kde, getting a bit turned around
<mefisto__> v3trae: so you came to kde from gnome?
<spinshank> hey can anyone tell me weather i will rin ito any problems with kubuntu 8.10 on a E6600 / p5k / 8800gt
<spinshank> thats instaling it*
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<faileas> spinshank: probably not
<spinshank> also can anyone tell me if it possible 2 get Ventrilo working on linux.
<ActionParsnip1> !info ventrilo
<ubottu> Package ventrilo does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip1> !ventrilo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ventrilo
<spinshank> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip1> spinshank: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737
<Paddy_EIRE> spinshank: trying to play eve are you
<v3trae> mefisto__: sorry man, was tapped out. I used kde 2-3 years ago on a gentoo build i had, now when i have time for linux i been using ubuntu. Saw the new kde, thought it was pretty, got some free time, wanted to try it =)
<fazlur> exit
<v3trae> mefisto__: most of my machines are headless so no real use for X
<spinshank> im download it for a e6600 ( 64bit)
<spinshank> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<faileas> spinshank: unless you have more than 4 gb of ram, there's not that much point IMO
<spinshank> i have 2gb atm
<faileas> i'd stick with 32 bit then
<spinshank> gay lol im nealy finished downloading 64bit lol
<SlimeyPete> it won't make much difference either way
<spinshank> 94% done on a 512k interten lol
<spinshank> nealy 3-4 hours downloading
<ActionParsnip> spinshank: if you are doing bit downloads, do it while you sleep
<faileas> spinshank: i'm wierd but i tend to use the mini disk when possible, or order a cd.
<a[2121]e> alohaa
<spinshank> lol i had 2 work 2 day anyway lol
<spinshank> and im getting a net internet soon lol 1.5mb
<ActionParsnip> faileas: i use the minimal too, its more fun
<ActionParsnip> spinshank: nice, 3x your current speed
<spinshank> yeah
<faileas> ActionParsnip: especially since i don't need very much, and about half the apps in installed on the server are compiled from scratch
<spinshank> and 2x my current limit
<spinshank> 40gb 2 80gb
<faileas> (ok, thats an exaggeration... but its samba, and irc - and my irc server and services are not on ubuntu repos)
<ActionParsnip> faileas: tell me about it, too much fluff. it'd be swet if there was an intermediate installer option to choose apps to install etc instead of bloating systems with tonnes of gumf thats just gonna get hauled off
<faileas> ActionParsnip: command line only install, then use kde-core ?
<ActionParsnip> faileas: how many people in a desktop environment actually use dia?
<spinshank> anyone know any programs that are good of make song ( like fruity loops)
<ActionParsnip> spinshank: lmms
<faileas> though i wish i could just pick the xserver for my system. makes no sense to have nvidia and ATI x servers on an intel laptop
<spinshank> dose it have all the stuff like  fl? or not
<ActionParsnip> faileas: as well as the drivers that get dropped in
<faileas> ActionParsnip: ya
<ActionParsnip> spinshank: i'd say it was comparable
<v3trae> spinshank: you were asking about ventrilo, yes its possible, have to do it through wine/cedega, can be a pain in the ass to get audio for both vent+whatever game to work though.
<spinshank> cool thx
<faileas> ActionParsnip: i know a guy who uses debian to do that. i suspect if you avoided metapackages, it MAY be possible
<v3trae> spinshank: some people have the best luck doing vent through wine and game through cedega, but its really hit or miss. It really depends on your hardware.
<faileas> (or wrote your own)
<spinshank> v3trae: thx
<v3trae> spinshank: i can't do it for example because my sound card is a piece of crap from creative and wont allow wine to use alsa, so i'm stuck with either one or the other, and quality is shotty at best, i'd honestly say if you have to make raids or whatever to just dual boot with windows.
<mefisto__> spinshank: http://ubuntustudio.org/
<spinshank> v3trae: i dont play wow sounds lol only music
<ActionParsnip> faileas: when i get my next drive i'm gonna keep it as minimal as possible. ive got some spare time, thinking about going gentoo on my main desktop too
<v3trae> spinshank: you need vent for music? xD
<spinshank> v3trae: na
<spinshank> i listen 2 music aswell
<spinshank> v3trae: but i can use vent 2 stream music at the same time
<v3trae> spinshank: oh, well i've had trouble with that too, OSS only allows one channel at a time, but i have friends that have gotten it to work fine with alsa so best of luck to you is all i can really say =)
<spinshank> v3trae: thx
<spinshank> do you know if i can get the web browser opera working in linux?
<v3trae> spinshank: i'd say google probably does =P
<spinshank> i just did that lol i was checking if i need 2 use wine
<ActionParsnip> !opera | spinshank
<ubottu> spinshank: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<ActionParsnip> spinshank: theres an opera linux port, its awesome
<v3trae> i'll keep using firefox until i get a chrome port kthx
<eutychus> the last upgrade changed the desktop to kde4. how do i change it back to kde3?
<ActionParsnip> i think firefox bloats too easily
<danboid> My wifi is working but where is the device file for wlan0? I can't find eth0 device file either under 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> danboid: ifconfig
<ActionParsnip> danboid: or lshw -C network
<faileas> spinshank: there's a native opera port
<v3trae> i'm outta here for the night, see ya guys
<eutychus> do i have to reinstall kubuntu all over again?
<danboid> ActionParsnip: Neither of those commands tell me where the device files are- is there not a /dev/wlan0 in latest kernels? If not then how do I point command line networking tools to use wlan0?
<spinshank> will that also work on kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> spinshank: kubuntu == ubuntu + kde
<ActionParsnip> spinshank: its the same thing
<failers> eutychus: whats wrong with kde4
<fildo> hey guys i have a dvb-t tuner card, that used to work out of the box with kaffeine, ive reinstalled kubuntu 8.04 . and its not picking it up
<ActionParsnip> danboid: it tells you the device name, not sure of the files
<failers> ActionParsnip no really
<ActionParsnip> fildo: if its internal, run lspci, if its usb, run lsusb
<fildo> yeah its listed in there
<ActionParsnip> fildo: it will tell you what it is and you can websearch from there
<fildo> ok k
<failers> kubuntu aint ubuntu + kde , its  bunch of more things ^^
<ActionParsnip> failers: for explaining this point, its good enough ;)
<danboid> barnoid: Hi! Did I inspire your nick? ;)
<spinshank> better? lol
<eutychus> it is too different from 3; the screensavers dont work; the monitor glitiches when the menu changes too fast, i i cant configure it like i did 3.
<harjot> hello
<harjot> ppl
<harjot> can i have help on italc
<spinshank> im going 2 shutdown my oc soon discinnet my windows drives and use a 160gb ide for the install
<eutychus> what is this clear panel called " desktop "  for, etc. i would like to go back to kde 3.
<harjot> help on italc plz
<v3trae> one last question before i go to bed, trying to mount my ntfs storage drive and can't figure out which /dev/ to put, to test i tried to fdisk /dev/hda-b-c-d and /dev/sda-b-c-d. All came back that it wasn't found. Any ideas? Does Kubuntu do it differently?
<harjot> how do you set up italc to work with multiple accounts that switch user
<harjot> how do you set up italc to work with multiple accounts that switch user
<harjot> how do you set up italc to work with multiple accounts
<ActionParsnip> eutychus: if you are on intrepid you will need to compile kde3 from source
<harjot> HELP
<harjot> how do you set up italc to work with multiple accounts
<ActionParsnip> eutychus: in hardy you will have to uninstall kde4 completely then install kde3
<barnoid> danboid: unlikely, it's been my nick for about 12 years :)
<eutychus> i am in version 8.10...
<eutychus> are there instructions online as to how to compile from source?
<ActionParsnip> !compile | eutychus
<ubottu> eutychus: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<failers> eutychus: in that panel your files from homt/user/desktop shows
<harjot> how do you set up italc to work with multiple accounts
<failers> eutychus: if you right click on the kmenu you can switch it to classic
<harjot> PEOPLE
<failers> then you almost got 3.5 again
<harjot> how do you set up italc to work with multiple accounts that switch user
<v3trae> harjot: yelling isn't going to get you help any faster.
<v3trae> harjot: if no one is replying it's cause no one knows.
<eutychus> failers: neat. the regular menu... but it still glitches. it becomes staticy, and then whites out, then turns green, and then becomes legible.
<harjot> ok thenn tthats fine its just that i cant find much on the internet
<v3trae> harjot: well i don't even know what you're talking about, so no idea.
<harjot> !italc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about italc
<ActionParsnip> !info italc
<ubottu> Package italc does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> you sure its not iTalk
<ActionParsnip> !info italk
<ubottu> Package italk does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> !italk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about italk
<harjot> its a
<harjot> package that ius for teaching
<harjot> im in hardy by the way
<ActionParsnip> harjot: is it a windows program?
<harjot> i dont know buts i use it for hardy and when people switch accounts i cant see their screen so im stuck
<failers> eutychus: then its some driver problems i guess what kind of graphic card you got
<harjot> the client package is ica
<harjot> !ica
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ica
<harjot> !info ica
<ubottu> Package ica does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> harjot: theres a source code tar.bz2 you need to compile
<ActionParsnip> harjot: or run te windows version in wine if it works
<harjot> yes ive done all of that and set it up but when people switch user
<ActionParsnip> harjot: i'd contact the developers or read the readme
<harjot> it doesnt really tell me much
<ActionParsnip> harjot: then contact the devs, maybe its a bug
<harjot> because i need a script that when u switch user it kills the process and starts it again
<harjot> for THAT account
<ActionParsnip> harjot: do you mean when you switch ubuntu user accounts?
<harjot> yes
<ActionParsnip> harjot: does this softwae involve connecting to a remote server, you may only be allow one logon from one account which would explain why the account would be locked
<eutychus> failers: does "plasma"  being in the " lost and found " folder have anything to do with my screen glitching?
<harjot> i know but im trying to find a way around that
<harjot> its not locked it just wont start up the remote srever again
<ActionParsnip> harjot: get a second account
<harjot> no
<danboid> barnoid: Heh! We must've started irc'ing about the same time then
<harjot> wats
<harjot> happened
<harjot> is
<ActionParsnip> harjot: i'd definately contact the devs, we cant really give you any concrete answers because we've never heard of it and we dont know what the app is,
<harjot> ok ill try thanks for the help
<danboid> I've been using Linux and irc since about '96
<ActionParsnip> harjot: we could suggest stuff but without any knowledge of the app its going to be vagueness
<harjot> oh well....
<ActionParsnip> harjot: we'd be saying "if it works like this and thins..then this could be an issue"
<ActionParsnip> harjot: which is fairly fruitles
<harjot> is there a way to kill a script when u switch user accounts
<ActionParsnip> can anyone verify a switch user script like rc stuffs for logoffs
<ActionParsnip> harjot: if there is one i hope people will pipe up :)
<harjot> hopefully [thanks for asking]
<ActionParsnip> harjot: in the interim, you could just close the app manually, then switch. Or log off and then on as the other user
<t31> hi guys, I have a quick one but not sure i should ask here
<t31> anyways maybe this happened to someone before
<harjot> no its a remote control program and i cant see their screen wen they logon from my computer
<t31> I installed 2 gigs and system says I have 2.5 gigs
<failers> t31: ram ?
<Percy_Glacier> Hello, everyone. How to sync my ipod in Amarok 2?
<ActionParsnip> !ipod | Percy_Glacier
<ubottu> Percy_Glacier: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Percy_Glacier> thank you.
<wilsby> I am new to irc, what does it mean "You must specify the channel key (+k)"
<stdin> wilbury: that the channel needs a password to join it
<wilsby> oh bugger
<madakku> Hi all how can I set my kubuntu client machine to use ldap authentication?
<ActionParsnip> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<madakku> I dont want to install ldap on my kubuntu. I just want to set authentication by ldap server on my kubuntu client. I have a separate ldap server running on a xen domain.
<stdin> madakku: maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication is what you're looking for
<madakku> Yea that is it.. Thank you.. You are awesome :)
<ActionParsnip> !ldapauth
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ldapauth
<ActionParsnip> just trying for a factoid with that
<wangyuan> me too
<stdin> I got https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<stdin> *sigh* people never read
<_2> stdin you are awsume, you read !!!
<ActionParsnip> nice
<Paddy_EIRE> stdin: heh.. you expect too much from life
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<ActionParsnip> !cookie | stdin
<ubottu> stdin: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<stdin> !no ldap is <reply> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<ubottu> I'll remember that stdin
<pkt> Any autotools-knowledgeable person? I have a package (tulip) where after autoreconf, host_os detection is broken
<ActionParsnip> pkt: is there a way to manually tell it what the deal is
<stdin> autotoold is evil, purest evil from the depths of hell
<stdin> *autotools
<ActionParsnip> !info autotools
<ubottu> Package autotools does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> !autotools
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autotools
<pkt> ActionParsnip: I didn't get what you mean
<pkt> I work around the problem atm by manually setting host_os at the command line
<ActionParsnip> pkt: well the app must store what it finds in some file someplace, so if you can manually edit it you can tell it
<pkt> yes, but not knowing the cause of the problem makes me worry what other breakage may come from that
<stdin> pkt: maybe someone in #ubuntu-motu would know
<pkt> thanks, I 'll try that one then
<harjot> hello
<harjot> do you know how to start a program [ica] when you get to the HARDY [8.04] login screen
<harjot> does anybody know how to start a program [ica] when you get to the HARDY [8.04] login screen
<harjot> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<thinkgnu_O|o> when i export a path $export $PATH:/home/me/bin it's not consistent , how can i make it consistent ?
<soonic> i have this at the end of my ~/.bashrc
<soonic> PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/anything/bin
<soonic> export PATH
<stdin> thinkgnu_O|o: add it to your ~/.profile or ~/.bashrc
<thinkgnu_O|o> ok , thanks
<[nDy]> Hi all... am on Intrepid. Currently it is the only drive in the system. But I wish to install another drive and install XP on it (for games) Is tehre a wway to Install XP without having to re-install Kubuntu? Can anyone point me to a page that will help me?
<filippo> hi, i'm trying to updare kubuntu 8.10 to kde 4.2, but i get this error:
<filippo> APT Error. Context:
<Adola> [nDy]: Yes, absolutely
<filippo>     Package download failed,
<filippo>     http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pcre3/libpcre3_7.8-2ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_i386.deb: Le Dimensioni non corrispondono
<Adola> [nDy]: Google : Kubuntu dualboot XP
<stdin> filippo: try disabling the kubuntu-members-kde4 PPA
<filippo> ok
<stdin> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<filippo> thanks
<harjot> !info bum
<ubottu> bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-2 (intrepid), package size 81 kB, installed size 516 kB
<HEP85> !kde4
<ubottu> kde4 is KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 | 4.2 packages http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 | Support in #kubuntu
<wers> on amarok 2, where can i find last.fm? cant see it on the the internet tab
<ActionParsnip> !lastfm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lastfm
<failers> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<christian_> hola
<Adola> Hello!  Is there a Plasma Widget with a FPS counter?
<failers> yes
<Adola> failers: What is it?
<failers> dont remember but ive seen it there somewhere
<stdin> it's not a plasma widget, it's a desktop effect
<christian_> excuse me.. which it is the server in spanish??
<failers> hm yea might be true stdin
<stdin> "Show FPS" in System Setting -> Desktop -> Advanced under "Tools"
<stdin> !es | christian_
<ubottu> christian_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<christian_> gracias
<Adola> stdin: I can't seem to find "Tools"
<stdin> Adola: oh, it's under "All Effects" not Advanced
<christian_> Somebody install interwrite in kubunut ??
<Adola> stdin: I must be missing something here.  "System Settings >  thenwhat?"
<stdin> Adola: System Settings -> Desktop, under "Desktop Effects" there's an "All Effects" tab with lots of effects
<Adola> stdin: Ok, I see what your talking about.
<stdin> too many TABS! :p
<Adola> BUT, I don't use KWIN, I use emerald and Compiz.  These won't work will they?
<stdin> tabs and sub-tabs
<stdin> Adola: no, you need the window manager to show the FPS
<stdin> Adola: of you can use the glxgears tool
<Adola> Gixgears?
<stdin> it should print out the FPS on the console every 5 seconds
<stdin> it shows some moving gears in a window
<Adola> Yes, I believe I would have to run kWIN to make this "Show FPS" work, but, I like Compiz and Emerald TOO much.
<vlt> Hello. Is KDE 4.2 available for Kubuntu 8.10?
<failers> yep
<zaapiel> y0
<rmrfslash> Hey, I installed KDE 4.2 last night. Now, 4.1 used to return from a suspend, now KDE 4.2 does not. Has anyone else experieced this?
<rmrfslash> I'm on a Dell Latitude D820 laptop.
<failers> any one got kde 4.2 and using quicklaunch widget?
<dr_Willis> Ive basically given up on hibernate and suspend under any OS. - Its possible however that it was a recent kernel update that may of broke yours.
<rmrfslash> nah..... same kernel
<rmrfslash> I installed 4.2 in bed last night right after bringing 4.1 back from a suspended state
<dr_Willis> Try it undre a different window manager.. se eif it works
<rmrfslash> so basically, run kde w/o kwm?
<dr_Willis> Or install icewm, or jwm, or somthing
<rmrfslash> is this now a cardinal sin?
<rmrfslash> not
<dr_Willis> what?
<failers> dr_Willis: got any knowledge on where my quicklaunch settings is saved so i can like remove a few icons manually thru kate or something
<dr_Willis> I always have 4+ desktops/window managers installed
<rmrfslash> I mean, running KDE w another window manager
<dr_Willis> failers,  under .kde somewhere i imagine
<EagleScreen> Bluetooth is back in 8.10 with the new kbluetooth in experimental PPA
<zaapiel> hey how do you install the suggested packages also from the command line?
<ActionParsnip> rmrfslash: no thats fine, I use kde apps but use fluxbox
<zaapiel> when it suggest some
<dr_Willis> I dident say run kde without kwin.. i said try a diffrent window manager. :)
<failers> dr_Willis: ye but its like searching for a needle in a hay stack :P
<rmrfslash> so basically, don't use kde.
<ActionParsnip> rmrfslash: use kde and use kde apps, just not kwin if you dislike it
<dr_Willis> thats basically what i said. :)
<rmrfslash> I don't dislike it.... I just dislike the suspend support
<dr_Willis> but im not sure how you 'suspend' in the other ones..
<ActionParsnip> rmrfslash: then thats fine, I had issues with it too
<rmrfslash> so what do I do, just shut down everytime I want to close the lid?
<rmrfslash> or, don't even suspend?
<dr_Willis> Sounds like a known bug. check the bug reports page to see if theres a work around
<rmrfslash> *ever
<failers> i never suspend or shutdown i always just leave the computer on :P
<dr_Willis> I always shutdown when i leave my laptop for a while/put it way.
<HEP85> I heard there will be a fix for resume in kernel 2.6.29
<rmrfslash> I could try hibernate
<dr_Willis> I find the boot times fast enough.. that  the syspend/hibernate issues are never worth the hassles
<failers> then you havent seen my boot time
<failers> Oo
<ActionParsnip> rmrfslash: it can be a pain to get sorted
<failers> it takes twice the time of vista
<rmrfslash> HEP85: for suspend?
<dr_Willis> Ubuntu boots here in about.. Hmm... 45 sec.. perhaps a min.
<failers> i got around 2 minutes
<failers> if not more
<dr_Willis> TinyCoreLinux - boots in 15 sec. :)
<ActionParsnip> mines as long as it takes my crt monitor to warm up, about 3 seconds
<dr_Willis> so its 2 min.. woopiee. :)
<zaapiel> how do i make the clock show in am/pm time?
<HEP85> rmrfslash: Yes there will be a fix for broken suspend/resume in kernel 2.6.29, but I don't know if it covers your special issue
<dr_Willis> wifes vista laptop takes about 10 min. :)
<ActionParsnip> dr_Willis: i had win7 in a voxlast night, wasnt overly offensive
<dr_Willis> zaapiel,  smewhere under settings/time-date format.. i forget where.. you set it.
<rmrfslash> maybe I will try again
<rmrfslash> let me try to suspend
<rmrfslash> cya everyone
<dr_Willis> Using WIn7 now on this machine..   just to test out.. the windows hd Died big time
<failers> after the grub timer finishes i get stuck on "starting up" for 2 minutes but as fast as the kubuntu boot logo shows it goes fast as hell
<failers> but its that "starting up" that takes time
<dr_Willis> It works.. im NOT going to pay $100+ per machine to have it on my 2 windows machines however.
<dr_Willis> faileas,  disable the framebuffer and splash screen and see what its doing
<failers> *cough* downloat it *cough*
 * dr_Willis hates the splash screen hiding things
<failers> *download
<failers> where do i do that
<dr_Willis> this IS a windows 7 beta download. :)
<dr_Willis> menu.lst has options - or for a one time - edit the grub entry and append 'nosplash  nofb' on the end
<failers> oki
<ilham> zapiel: system setting -> look n feel -> regional
<rmrfslash> OK.... suspend worked this time
<rmrfslash> some odd behaviors, but it worked
<rmrfslash> I never rebooted since upgrading to 4.2
<dr_Willis> I would still sutggest seeing what is taking so long to boot up
<rmrfslash> not sure if that had anything to do w/ it
<rmrfslash> dr_Willis: was that directed to me?
<rmrfslash> When I resumed from suspend, that is, when I opened the lid it started to resume but then fell back into suspend w/ the lid open
<dr_Willis> did you have the long boot times? :)
<khalidmian> can anyone tell me where i can get help on virtual machine issue i am having within kubuntu
<rmrfslash> I hit the power button to bring it back the second time and it worked
<rmrfslash> but kppp, which was open, flipped out
<dr_Willis> Ive had many cases where  laptops try to hibernate as they sspend. :)
<zaapiel> they have official 4.2 packages?
<rmrfslash> dr_Willis: it's not about rebooting or any fear to reboot
<rmrfslash> many times I work on the train on my way *to* work and when I get to the station I just shut the lid
<robin0800> heads up in kde 4.2 the new network manager is a widjet and needs to be added to the panel
<rmrfslash> then when I get in I like to just open it and continue
<rmrfslash> Plus, I have VMs running so to stop all my applications I would need to shut them down individually etc.
<rmrfslash> I mean, one of the best features for laptop users that has come out in the last however many years is suspend to ram
<rmrfslash> Does anyone elses system tray icons look all glitchy?
<rmrfslash> See.... this i can deal with.
<rmrfslash> :)
<failers> so dr_Willis "kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-11-generic root=UUID=0ca483ab-c72e-4b74-8f64-826b05ed7b27 ro quiet splash" is it now so just edit splash to nosplash and add nofb?
<rmrfslash> Even resuming from suspend with some problems I can deal with
<khalidmian> dr_Willis: any suggestions on how i can intergrate mouse in virtualbox the area is urrently greyed out
<rmrfslash> so long as I can resume
<rmrfslash> oo... my system tray icons just fixed themselves when I switched desktops
<ActionParsnip> rmrfslash: its a weird glitch in kde4.1 afaik
<ActionParsnip> rmrfslash: seems ok in kde4.2
<anthony> bonjour
<rmrfslash> ActionParsnip: which one, the sys tray icons?
<dr_Willis> faileas  thats one way,...   if you wan tto do it permently theres some options in the menu.lst file
<failers> oki thx reboot time then brb
<ActionParsnip> rmrfslash: yeah near the time, they go white or clear
<rmrfslash> Can regular folks submit bug reports?
<rmrfslash> and to whom? kubuntu or kde?
<ActionParsnip> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ActionParsnip> rmrfslash: if you log bugs, stuff gets fixed
<robin0800> ! kmyfirewall
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmyfirewall
<ActionParsnip> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<failers_> ok dr_Willis it gets stuck then a error comes up something like "unable to enumerate on usb port 1" and then it boots as normal
<[HC|KoC]Wi_R> Moin
<boal> join
<[HC|KoC]Wi_R> Weiß hier irgendwer wie ich die Smilys zu sehen bekomme :-(
<schiste> Ok got a problem
<schiste> :D
<rmrfslash> suspended again... waited a little while. It resumed but I had to type my password in the dark
<schiste> Can'ty do anything on my laptop
<schiste> says Kdeinit can't launch apps
<rmrfslash> that is, sceen saver came on then everything went black
<schiste> and that my system is in read only mode
<rmrfslash> u tried rebooting?
<rmrfslash> usually if you have a filesystem problem it will open in read-only so you can run fsck
<[HC|KoC]Wi_R> Help I'm German....No Smily in Konversation-IRC....Help Pls
<JuJuBee> I have a serious problem.  I had to do a hard restart of my computer and after restart, when I enter my passwd it starts the login but returns me to the login screen.  I can log in via ctrl-alt-F1
<JuJuBee> Any help?
<schiste> everything's work now
<schiste> Hmmm
<schiste> weird
<khalidmian> which mas o/s can i run in virtual box under kubuntu or can i? considering i have a pc
<khalidmian> which mac o/s can i run in virtual box under kubuntu or can i? considering i have a pc
<faileas> khalidmian: i don't think OS X can legally be virtualised... and as far as i know, no one seems to have done it yet with virtualbox
<JuJuBee> I have a serious problem.  I had to do a hard restart of my computer and after restart, when I enter my passwd it starts the login but returns me to the login screen.  I can log in via ctrl-alt-F1
<khalidmian> faileas: minu sthe legality is it possible?
<darkenergy> hello, can anyone tell me if bluetooth pand is functional in intrepid?
<faileas> khalidmian: not as far as i know
<compilerwriter> Hey folks I am about to embark on a trial run of ACL  would someone mind spending five minutes with me as a mentor to prevent me from doing something ugly?
<zaapiel> rawr
<zaapiel> i haz teh kde 4
<Tm_T> !english | zaapiel
<ubottu> zaapiel: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<zaapiel> lalala
<galathalion> hey
<galathalion> how come i have to add my music everytime i restart audacious?
<kyle__> Hi guys, Any one know how i can monitor my wireless bit rate?
<darkenergy> kyle__: knetstats
<kyle__> thanks that looks nice
<raju> hi everyone
<compilerwriter> Ladies and Gents I think I have a typo in my /etc/fstab/  when I just did a mount on my fs to see where my mount points were I got this:  /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,acl)
<compilerwriter> should the relatime in the options not be realtime?
<failers_> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<compilerwriter> From this can I also gather that provided the kernal supports it I have acl enabled on that file system now?
<darkenergy> "
<darkenergy> relatime
<darkenergy>  Update inode access times relative to modify or change time. Access time is only updated if the previous access time was earlier than the current modify or change time. (Similar to noatime, but doesn't break mutt or other applications that need to know if a file has been read since the last time it was modified.)
<darkenergy> "
<darkenergy> from the mount manpage
<Cruster> hi, ubuntu cannot recognize my ac adapter on my laptop...what can i check?
<Cruster> well, kubuntu....
<darkenergy> cannot recognize?
<compilerwriter> Thanks darkeneergy I wasn't finding that while scanning my mount man page  and thought I had somehow screwed up and edit on my fstab file sometime in the past.
<Cruster> hmmm, even if my laptop is on-line, it states that there is no ac adapter connected
<darkenergy> does it detect the battery Cruster?
<Cruster> yes, the
<Cruster> proc/acpi/battery has some info
<Cruster> but /proc/acpi/ac_adapter is empty all the time
<dr_Willis> failers_,  that unable to enuemerate port.. is common  bugglet. I get that issue on several of my laptops.. dosent really break anythaing that ive seen.. IM thinking it MAY be from a 'unhooked up' usb conector on the Laptops mb.
<darkenergy> how about kpowersave?
<Cruster> aren't all progs get info from acpi?
<Cruster> i use powerdevil bt
<Cruster> btw*
<failers_> dr_Willis: oki well it slows down my boot time :P
<BluesKaj> 'morning
<dr_Willis> failers_,  ive never seen it slow things down.. unless you are seeing a lot of messages by it..  Mine says it once.. then boots up.. - another laptop i got. spams it constantly.. that can slow some stuff down
<compilerwriter> Mornnin BluesKaj
<failers_> i get it about 4 - 5 times
<dr_Willis> I doubt if its causeing much of an issue then
<BluesKaj> hey compilerwriter, dr_Willis
<compilerwriter> It has been a productive day for me already BluesKaj.  I have successfully enabled ACL on my FS and I have learned that relatime is not an accidental typo in my fstab put there by me at some point past.
<failers_> well if it aint that thats slowing down the boot time im clueless ^
<failers_> ^^
<Cruster> any ideas darkenergy?
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter ,are you gonna ghost a partition ?
<khalidmian> is there an antivirus in kubuntu that i can use to run in virtual box aswell? do i need to install antivirs in a virtual box enivornment?
<failers_> you dont need antivirus for linux
<BluesKaj> yes khalidmian , if you run windows , i recommend !avast , effective and free
<khalidmian> failers_: do i need one for xp running in vbox?
<dr_Willis> What does AV in virtualbox have to do with each other?
<dr_Willis> AV in XP.. now that make more sence
<failers_> khalidmian: the only thing that can break is the OS inside the virtual box
<faileas> khalidmian: if you want
<faileas> i consider VMs disposable
<BluesKaj> khalidmian , you run antivirus within windows VB
<dr_Willis> I rarely bother. :)
<khalidmian> BluesKaj: ty avant right?
<BluesKaj> no,  avast
<compilerwriter> NO ghosting any partitions is thought of by me at this time BluesKaj
<khalidmian> BluesKaj: im getting rid of vista and installing kubuntu with xp in vbox :)
<compilerwriter> But now thay you have brought it up, what the hell are you talking about and what is its use BluesKaj?
<khalidmian> lol
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter , explain ACL to me then , i assumed it was a transfer app of some kind
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj ACL is Access Control Lists
<BluesKaj> yeah, vista is strange , it doesn't remember network share setting from one minute to the next for one thing
<BluesKaj> uhmm, compilerwriter , that's a title , what exactly does ACL do ?
<compilerwriter> It will allow me to make a file readable and executable by the membersrhip of one group, but only readable to the membership of another group.  The bean counters will be able to read and edit the thing, but the Production coordinators will only be able to get it edited by notifying the bean counters that their numbers need to be adjusted.  Sort of an enforced communication thing.
<BluesKaj> ok
<compilerwriter> Did that explain it BluesKaj?
<Cruster> any ideas why kubuntu states that my laptop is always on battery-power, even if it is online? just give me a hint to try and search
<compilerwriter> Basically it allows much more subtle manipulation of who can do what with a file than umask would normally allow BluesKaj
<giuseppe_> hello
<compilerwriter> Here is a link to a tutorial BluesKaj http://www.cs.unc.edu/cgi-bin/howto?howto=linux-posix-acls
<BluesKaj> yeah  compilerwriter , I'm in a home environment , so i only have one group to deal with , hence my ignornace of the matter
<jpedroza> Cruster: I see that from time to time, and I know they are putting a lot of work into ALSA in the next release. I am running the developer release of Jaunty and it works much better.
<jpedroza> Cruster: Well, that part of it does.
<compilerwriter> I see.  Well now you could use it to create a chores file that the group parents could edit, but the group children can only read.
<BluesKaj> Cruster , your laptop isn't directly coonected to the wall powerwise , so the OS just sees the battery
<compilerwriter> That would be a big hammer for a little nail, but there is that possible application.
<Cruster> ALSA? advanced linux sound architecture? what relationship does it have with my ac adapter?
<darkenergy> cruster: look to see if anyone having the same laptop had the same issue and if there's a workaround
<darkenergy> its ACPI not ALSA
<Cruster> firstly thanks for the answers
<darkenergy> also look at the bios settings, you may get lucky
<Cruster> i think that kubuntu should know when i unplug the adapter, isn't that right?
<Cruster> also, i think that  in mandriva it is recognized
<darkenergy> different laptop brands have their quirks
<Cruster> unfortunately, my laptop is kinda custom build and can't find anyone else using ubunt, and searching in BIOS didn't come in any help
<jpedroza> darkenergy: That too... :)
<darkenergy> Cruster: what are you using?
<jpedroza> It is far too early in the morning
<darkenergy> does it really matter?
<Cruster> darkenergy: you mean what brand my laptop is?
<darkenergy> yes
<tanob> anybody here is using KDE 4.2 ? i have a problem with almost all plasmoids
<tanob> "could not find requested component"
<Cruster> it's a clevo M765
<tanob> for dict, notes, twitter
<jpedroza> tanob: I am using 4.2, but not those plasmoids
<tanob> jpedroza: can you try to add and see if the same happens?
<jpedroza> tanob: I just tried to add the Dictionary and it froze the Add Widgets dialog
<tanob> jpedroza: oh oh :P
<tanob> here i get the plasmoid, but the content says "could not find ..."
<jpedroza> tanob: let me see if it logged anything
<jpedroza> tanob: Looks like Plasma just died as well...
<jpedroza> tanob: I am also not seeing anything in /var/log/messages
<jals> anyone know of a Grip irc channel?
<jpedroza> brb, restarting X
<novalis> hello folks! Do someone know how to install KDE 4.2 on Hardy Heroin?
<BluesKaj> ahh novalis , is that the afghani version of hardy ? :)
<faileas> hehe
<novalis> no the adictive :)
<novalis> one
<Traveler0> how to figure out if the next release of kubuntu will contain VirtualBox with opengl accelaration?
<novalis> Kubuntu 8.10 sucks! no displayconfig, no SElinux
<Traveler0> in december the vbox team released a version supporting acceleration of opengl inside the VM and there is a patch providing direct3d translation. this would be nice for playing some games in between:)
<Traveler0> novalis, what do you mean by "displayconfig"? there is a nice gui for setting up your multi-head machine
<novalis> in Ubuntu maybe?
<Traveler0> novalis, nope. current kubuntu version
<Traveler0> novalis, go system settings > display. is that what you request?
<novalis> well, something it was... bad memory ive got. Got this crappy graphical card sis672
<novalis> graphic card i meant... excuse my poor norwegian english
<Traveler0> novalis, what did you actually want to do when you blamed kubuntu??
<novalis> didnt blame Ubuntu, i only said that version 8.04 is more polished than 8.10
<novalis> exept KDE 4.2
<novalis> and that sucks
<Traveler0> so what do you like to do? maybe i can help you to do it. when it comes to considering quality of kubuntu releases i prefer following the university lecture i am currently listening to
<novalis> I will install KDE 4.2
<Traveler0> do you have a src tarball or .deb package or something?
<novalis> no, i havent downloaded it. I'll wait till its in the repo
<novalis> it better be soon
<SlimeyPete> novalis: I don't imagine it will be in the repos until 9.04 is released
<Traveler0> novalis, i cant follow you. i am confused. i got the impression you are trying to do something particular with your system ATM and need help. is that right? if so, please describe your problem
<faileas> i don't think 8.04 is likely to be updated to kde4
<Traveler0> if not, i misunderstood you
<khalidmian> need help as adept is crashing on me causing signal 6 SIGABRT
<Mojo_risin> hi, i'mt trying to access a NFS share with dolphin
<Mojo_risin> it detects the share but fails in athentication
<Mojo_risin> is NFS access working in dolphin? (KDE 4.2)
<Traveler0> Mojo_risin as far as i know dolphin does not provide NFS support. how did you get that?
<Mojo_risin> Traveler0: it detects the NFS share...
<Mojo_risin> and KIO support the nfs:// protocol
<Mojo_risin> Traveler0: why do you say it doesn't support NFS?
<Traveler0> Mojo_risin are we talking about the dolphin "add network share" dialogue? for me there is no NFS option in the list
<Mojo_risin> nope, zeroconf...
<Mojo_risin> Network -> Network Services
<Traveler0> novalis, i dont know much about SIGABRT but google will give you some nice results. seems like my 3rd hit was a tutorial on how to avoid sigabrt errors
<Traveler0> http://einstein.phys.uwm.edu/forum_thread.php?id=5664
<novalis> funny guy
<novalis> adios amigos
<Traveler0> lol
<failers_> how do i mount a bin/cue file
<failers_> mount -o loop test.bin /media/bin , didnt work
<Mojo_risin> Traveler0: well, I guess I'll install nautilus and its million dependencies
<Traveler0> Mojo_risin interesting thing. did i understand that right that this "folder" detects NFS servers automagically?? when i went there i got 3 items at first and after some secs 2 of them were gone. looks like auto detection
<Traveler0> Mojo_risin dont know if you are a friend of gnome. i am not. maybe you will join #kde and ask there. i am no developer at all and better you ask one of them first before getting all the gnome blob
<Mojo_risin> Traveler0: yep, i just had to register it in the server machine
<Mojo_risin> Traveler0: in fact I prefer kde and i'm the author of KLinkStatus :)
<Traveler0> Mojo_risin i have moved from xfce to kde with recent kubuntu because kde4 rocks. thanks for all that nice work. may i ask what klinkstatus is? is do only know the knetworkmanager
<RurouniJones> Anyone know the package name the maintainers saw fit to stuff the sqlite development stuff in?
<genii> !info mdf2iso | failers_
<ubottu> mdf2iso (source: mdf2iso): A simple utility to convert mdf to iso / cue / toc images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-1 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<genii> failers_: Convert to iso then mount it
<Mojo_risin> Traveler0: klinkstatus is a link checker; useful if you are a web developer
<failers_> genii: found something called bchunk to
<RurouniJones> To answer my own question: libsqlite0-dev
<Traveler0> ah ok. as i use cms and wiki installations i do not depend on link checkers
<RurouniJones> ...obviously
<martijn81> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<failers_> !mdf2iso
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdf2iso
<failers_> Oo
<failers_> genii: whats the command for it
<failers_> mdf2iso test.cue test.iso ?
<genii> failers_:  Something like that. Use mdf2iso --help for syntax. Been a while since I used it
<failers_> genii: oki thx
<Frederick> folks is there a dc++ clinet for ubuntu?
<failers_> genii: Unknown format for /media/Data/spel/Fallout.3.Operation.Anchorage-SKIDROW/sr-fo3oa.cue.
<failers_> :S
<failers_> oh lol
<failers_> i was supposed to use the bin
<nicky000> ooops
<dust> what was the command to install 9.04 ?
<dust> update-manager -?
<genii> failers_: I'm looking now at iat. It can do cue/bin->iso
<failers_> i got it working genii
<failers_> thx
<genii> failers_: np
<failers_> oh wait maybe not
<failers_> it converted a empty iso
<failers_> :P
<Adola> Anyone know of anything about PS2-emulators?
<CyD_work> man, I think I need to switch to ubuntu's network manager, kubuntu's just keeps getting weirder
<failers_> genii:  nope it aint working
<failers_> my 500mb bin converts to 20 mb iso
<genii> failers_: Did you use the .cue or the .bin ?
<failers_> bin
<genii> failers_: Try using the .cue file instead
<failers_> then it says invalid format
<failers_> :/
<skovi> alguem do brasil?
<skovi> : )
<skovi> z
<skovi> zz
<skovi> z
<skovi> z
<skovi> z
<skovi> z
<skovi> z
<skovi> z
<skovi> z
<skovi> z
<failers_> !op
<failers_> or what was the command
<failers_> :P
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<genii> skovi: Stop that
<genii> Hi Riddell
<failers_> genii:  oh well iat made it work
<genii> Good
<wesley_> what cmake commando do i need to use to compile from source to kubuntu ?
<geris> I do not know
<fermat_> Hi
<shadeslayer> how do i get the picture on this page on login
<shadeslayer> as in when loading the desktop
<shadeslayer> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<fermat_> Can anyone help me how to get the akonadictl running using kde4.2?
<fermat_> I get the following error:
<fermat_> [akonadiserver] stderr: "Could not open required defaults file: /home/fermat/.local/share/akonadi//mysql.conf
<fermat_> [akonadiserver] Fatal error in defaults handling. Program aborted
<fermat_> btw: I added it to apparmor...
<adben> morning everyone, what is the best vnc server for kubuntu w/ kde 4.2?  but full integrate on the sys, resume and stuff
<adben> ?
<shadeslayer> patience adben
<shadeslayer> someone will eventually answer
<alarm_> hello, i got a problem with the picture frame widget on kde4.2 . i added the widget a few days ago, and now although i do remove it, every time i restart or log in , the widget appears again and again
<adben> thanx shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> ??
<alarm_> no matter if i remove it, why is that
<shadeslayer> brb
<alarm_> anyone know about it ?
<Frederick> folks does anyone here uses linuxdc++?
<portatile> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<portatile> hello!
<gmathews> Hi there, does Cairo dock work in Kubuntu? I downloaded it from berlios and it doesnt work
<JuJuBee> I'm having a problem with my kdm.log file growing exponentially... Currently at 5.9M since deleting this morning....
<JuJuBee> Issuing a tail -f kdm.log, I get this message every 5 seconds or so....
<JuJuBee> (EE) fglrx(1): [DRI] Unlocking inconsistency:        Context 137043892 trying to unlock lock held by context 2(EE) fglrx(1): [DRI] Locking deadlock.        Already locked with context 137043892,        trying to lock with context 2.
<Machtin> hey guys..
<Machtin> how to duplicate my screen?
<Machtin> (well.. with another resolution)
<neothecat> does anybody know of any free online calendars that sink seamlessly with kalendar, without needing gcaldaemon?
<JuJuBee> Help.... in the last 10 minutes my kdm.log file went from 5.9M to 44M.
<carlos_> es?
<JuJuBee> #ubuntu-es
<armornick> hey guys, how does kubuntu compare to ubuntu in terms of stability, cause I heard kubuntu is occassionally a bit... off
<Frederick> armornick: it is the "same distro" afaik
<Frederick> only window manager changes
<carpii_> yep, kubuntu is just ubuntu with kde as default instead of gnome
<armornick> I tried installing kde via apt on ubuntu 8.04 and I couldn't change resolution since krandr wasn't installed
<armornick> possibly the fault of my video card, though
<armornick> but still, it was this bad experience that kept me away from kde
<carpii_> its like anything, it takes time to get things set up how you want it
<carpii_> if you put gnome on kubuntu, itd be the same i imagine
<armornick> btw, how is kde4 on kubuntu? I ordered a cd and I'm rather looking forward to trying it
<Mattos-PR> boa tarde
<gmathews> Hi how do i change the colour of my bottom panel..changing the colour scheme doesnt change it (It is still black)
<Frederick> Mattos-PR: aqui só se fala inglês
<Mattos-PR> sorry
<Mattos-PR> hi all
<Mattos-PR>  i am  speack from brasil
<gmathews> Mattos-PR: #ubuntu-br
<Frederick> gmathews: you are evil ;)
<Mattos-PR> yesssss
<gmathews> lol i did that without reading Frederick ;/
<Mattos-PR> ;join #ubutu-br
<gmathews> hey Mattos-P how are you doing?
<Mattos-PR> fine thanks
<Frederick> gmathews: I'm also Brazilian and I feel sorry too see how education is flawed here concerning foreign languages.
<gmathews> Frederick: I am new here, I am doing what others normally do, I thought that is the norm
<Frederick> im out
<KDesk> How can I know witch enconding is using an audio file?
<oobe> KDesk, just so you know your question doesnt make sense
<KDesk> oobe: ah, yea, you are right, I want to know the enconding that the tags use.
 * genii slides oobe a coffee
<KDesk> Because I have problems with enconding of an audio file that has a "é" in the tag.
<siekacz> hi
<oobe> oh i dont know what enconding is i thought you meant encoding i have found apps to edit id tags in mp3s if thats what ur after
<oobe> like this one   mp3rename                       - Rename mp3 files based on id3tags
<oobe> genii, how did you know i am sleep deprived
<genii> oobe: Just a guess. Many of us here are.
<binMonkey> hi.  i enabled the restricted ati drivers and now when i shutdown my system freezes and shutsdown after about 2minutes.
<binMonkey> ps:  i've already tried the alsa fix and that didn't work.
<oobe> did u understand that question is that a real word ?
<JontheEchidna> jk-: According to the build log everything that was cmake installed made it into a package
 * JontheEchidna is stumped
<JontheEchidna> the cmake install target for the meanwhile protocol looks the same as the other protocols, so I have not idea why it's not being installed
<JontheEchidna> (Debian packaging goes make, make install -> copy installed files to binary packages according to the .install files)
<JontheEchidna> brb
<Sp0tKubuntu> Sysinfo for 'SPOTLAP': Linux 2.6.27-11-generic running KDE 4.1.3 (KDE 4.1.3), CPU: Intel(R)Core2DuoCPUT7250@2.00GHz at 800 MHz (3990 bogomips), HD: 7/105GB, RAM: 1931/2015MB, 133 proc's, 2.19h up
<Sp0tKubuntu> Is it normal that Kubuntu use so much RAM??
<Sp0tKubuntu> Thats INSANE!
<Sp0tKubuntu> Vista uses MAX 1Gb on the same machine :-S
<JontheEchidna> you could check to see which apps are using it all
<JontheEchidna> with the system monitor tool
<JontheEchidna> (or press crtl + esc)
<Sp0tKubuntu> Buffer Memory 0.2Gb / Cached 1.33Gb / Program 0.54
<Sp0tKubuntu> ?!?!
<KDesk> oobe: Thanks, but I forgot to say that the audio files are m4a (mpeg4 part 14 I think), I am searching google to know with tag system the use, but I don't know now.
<Sp0tKubuntu> What is cached?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Im new in this
<JontheEchidna> oh, that means the applications place themselves in RAM so that they don't have to be constantly read from disk
<JontheEchidna> it speeds things up
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ahh but i dosent use anything almost?!
<JontheEchidna> you can check to see which apps are using it all
<Sp0tKubuntu> Not even Adobe Photoshop using that much converting RAW 2 JPG in VISTA!
<Sp0tKubuntu> Suspect??
<binMonkey> hi.  i enabled the restricted ati drivers and now when i shutdown my system freezes and shutsdown after about 2minutes.
<Sp0tKubuntu> Is someone using my computer without my knowlegde?
<Sp0tKubuntu> I really dont understand
<genii> Sp0tKubuntu: Your actual system usage is the 0.54 indicated. 1.33Gb is being used for cached stuff
<Sp0tKubuntu> Xorg using 177Mb as the top program of used memory
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ahhh
<Sp0tKubuntu> Then i need more RAM?
<JontheEchidna> no
<genii> Sp0tKubuntu: no
<Sp0tKubuntu> I had some errors running Memtest, could that have any effect?
<JontheEchidna> it just uses what you have left over as cache to speed up programs
<JontheEchidna> the cache will only take the memory that you aren't using
<genii> Sp0tKubuntu: Yes. Errors in memtest mean you have some bad/failing ram in your system
<Sp0tKubuntu> U can see the screen here: http://peecee.dk/upload/view/152266
<Sp0tKubuntu> Someone told me it was correctable after he saw the picture
<Sp0tKubuntu> But how?
<alarm_> hello, i got a problem with the picture frame widget on kde4.2 . i added the widget a few days ago, and now although i do remove it, every time i restart or log in , the widget appears again and again
<alarm_> no matter if i remove it, why is that
<Sp0tKubuntu> What is making my RAM making Err bits?
<Sp0tKubuntu> JontheEchidna: Ahh, now i see! Then i actually use 0.54Gb? Cache use 1.34Gb? Correct?
<JontheEchidna> Sp0tKubuntu: correct. If any of your applications need RAM, cache will start using less so that the application can have more
<Sp0tKubuntu> JontheEchidna: Would have any effect when i give it 2 x 2 Gb RAM insted of? Better system power?
<Sp0tKubuntu> performance*
<Sp0tKubuntu> JontheEchidna: Ok, now i see! Thats smart! :-) Reserved
<JontheEchidna> there are applications that you can install such as preload that store your most used applications in ram so that startup times are quicker
<Sp0tKubuntu> JontheEchidna: Explain? Im not so much into it
<JontheEchidna> ok, so you know how you have a hard drive and RAM correct?
<Sp0tKubuntu> JontheEchidna: Something i can get use of? Find usefull u think?
<JontheEchidna> hard drives can store much more info than ram, but they are also slower
<cuznt> how come access is denied to dvd?
<JontheEchidna> applications typically get loaded from the hard drive
<Sp0tKubuntu> JontheEchidna: yeah that i now
<Sp0tKubuntu> know*
<JontheEchidna> applications like preload store your most used applications in ram so that they can be started faster
<JontheEchidna> since loading from RAM is faster than loading from the hard drive
<Sp0tKubuntu> JontheEchidna: Then you recommend me "Preload" ?
<Sp0tKubuntu> JontheEchidna: A program for Kubuntu i can find in packetmanager, right?
<JontheEchidna> right
<Sp0tKubuntu> JontheEchidna: Thanks alot! :-) Can you tell me how to correct Err bits in my RAM? Or dosent it have any effect? And why are there errors??
<JontheEchidna> That usually means that at least a little bit of the RAM is bad. I wouldn't worry unless funky things start happening to your computer
<Sp0tKubuntu> JontheEchidna: It have 221 err bits, correctable, after what i understand
<JontheEchidna> I don't know much about ram errors
<Sp0tKubuntu> JontheEchidna: Did you see my screenshot before, with the Memtest?
<Sp0tKubuntu> JontheEchidna: Ok, thanks anyways! :-)
<rjb> heck I'd worry, funky things might be like corrupted data on disk, say
<JontheEchidna> :)
<JontheEchidna> hmm, then listen to rjb, he obviously knows more about this stuff than me
<Sp0tKubuntu> rjb: Im not comfortable with knowing it eigther
<Sp0tKubuntu> :-D
<rjb> is that reported by memtest?
<Sp0tKubuntu> rjb: Witch?
<rjb> the errors
<Sp0tKubuntu> rjb: See screenshot from Memtest86 v2.01 http://peecee.dk/upload/view/152266
<Sp0tKubuntu> rjb: And yes, it is
<Sp0tKubuntu> rjb: :-(
<CyD_work> is there anything I can do to make dolphin remember addresses I type, or am I just missing something?
<rjb> sorry i can't help you recognize which chip to replace on the basis of memtest
<rjb> but bad RAM I'd replace ASAP
<Sp0tKubuntu> rjb: Do you have to replace chips?!
<Sp0tKubuntu> rjb: i get new tomorrow :-)
<CyD_work> Sp0tKubuntu: best to test each stick of RAM individually if you only want to replace the bad one
<Sp0tKubuntu> rjb: But would like to know if it could be fixed, for selling
<CyD_work> Sp0tKubuntu: or just purchase a new pair, so cheap :)
<rjb> well if the're bad, using them is a disaster waiting to happen
<Sp0tKubuntu> i have! :-)
<Sp0tKubuntu> 2 x 2 Gb G.Skill Paired
<rjb> you will lose data sooner or later
<Sp0tKubuntu> 379 danish krones
<mindslant> sorry, I've got a simple question.  What program in Kubuntu do I use for python programming?
<CyD_work> mindslant: kate, vim, nano,
<Sp0tKubuntu> Thans for the help guys! The dog is looking so sad! hav to walk him! :-) BBL
<Sp0tKubuntu> Thanks*!
<JontheEchidna> mindslant: any text editor will do
<mindslant> ok, gotcha.
<asraniel> hi. emergency. when knetworkmanager sees no network device. whats the problem? hal not started?
<maco> in system settings, there's the option to set hte initial desktop for an app based on title. that's all fine and dandy, except when i launch irssi in a terminal, the title is "Terminator" for about a second before it changes to "irssi - Terminator" and i dont want it to put *all* my terminals on that desktop. any way to kwin which window to match in that case?
<kaddi> evening :)
<alarm> could please someone tell me why the picture frame widget appears every time i restart/login-out from kde4.2 , although i removed it many times from my desktop ?
<maco> alarm: check your autostart?
<alarm> how ?
<maco> in system settings' advanced tab there's an autostart option
<gmathews> Hi how do i change the colour of my panel..It is still black and it doesn't match my KDE colour scheme
<alarm> only thing running is the gtk-engine
<maco> gmathews: not sure it's possible yet...
<tgillespie_> hi all, quick question. Is there a reason why kubuntu uses phonon-xine rather than phonon-gstreamer? Wouldn't it make more sense to do the same as ubuntu? Then it's likely to recieve more attention?
<maco> tgillespie_: maybe because xine works better?
<inanimate> That's because GStreamer sucks.
<maco> i lways remove totem-gstreamer on ubuntu
<maco> it cant even play DVDs right
<nauxilux> hi
<nauxilux> can somebody help me with my xorg.conf ?
<nauxilux> i've installed kubuntu 8.10
<tgillespie_> maco then why does ubuntu use it if it sucks so bad? i'm not pushing one or the other, just saying shouldn't they both use the same?
<KDesk> Ah, now I know the problem, it was the script for amarok 1.4 soundkonverter, it can't handle some characters like á é and sure ö ä ü.
<nauxilux> and would like to run a resolution 1440x900 at 75
<nauxilux> kubuntu 8.10 configures it automatically to 1440x900 with 60 but i would need 75
<mikele> cciao
<maco> tgillespie_: because upstream gnome likes gstreamer for some unfathomable reason. or maybe because gstreamer's got some deal with fluendo (?) about certain codecs
<maco> nauxilux: you have an xorg.conf?
<nauxilux> yep
<nauxilux> in /etc/X11
<nauxilux> ist configured automatically
<Tm_T> maco: something to do with licences and the origin of these projects I believe
<maco> huh. i didnt think 8.10 had an xorg.conf by default
<nauxilux> by default it has one,
<nauxilux> but it seems to have no change effects...
<maco> i installed 8.10 and upgraded to 9.04. mine's an empty file.
<nauxilux> oke,
<maco> nauxilux: might need to use xrandr
<nauxilux> then in 9.04 perhaps there is no one
<nauxilux> xrandr
<nauxilux> whats that
<maco> command line utility for configuring X
<maco> its what the little screen resolution tool uses on the backend
<nauxilux> oke,
<nauxilux> thanks maco
<nauxilux> i will try now
<alarm> okie... it seems its not such a good question :)
<maco> nauxilux: chck the manpage because i dont know how to do it
<maco> alarm: not in your autostart then?
<alarm> nop, just gtk-engine there
<maco> bah
<nauxilux> oke
<nauxilux> thanks
<alarm> i dont know, its not that my computer is crashing and restores all the apps that were running. i shut it down normaly . but this widget insist of running every time
<alarm> i'll reboot and check
<mlino> hi
<mlino> hi?
<mlino> can anyone help me?
<kaddi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KDesk> Is possilbe to auto mount the devices that are conected to the computer in KDE 4.2? I have used a mod of the Device Notifier plasmoid in KDE 4.1 that has automounted the devices.
<maco> KDesk: the device notifier automounted my mp3 player in 4.2
<mlino> i following the tutorial in kubuntu website to install kde 4.2 but when i need to put de gpg command don't take the correct action
<Pici> mlino: What happens instead?
<asraniel> what could be the problem if knetworkmanager does not see any network devices?
<maco> asraniel: do they show in lshal?
<KDesk> maco: hmmm, that is straing, are you sure you are using the default plasmoid? Because in 4.1 and 4.2 by default I think that was not the behaivor. You have noting changed so that it works so?
<maco> if the device notifier stops showing an eject icon next to the device, does that mean it's ejected?
<mlino> it says to me thant don't take changes effect
<maco> KDesk: havent touched that thing. just started using kde on friday
<maco> i doubt gnome's automount thing interfering, but i suppose it's possible
<maco> then again...are you on jaunty or intrepid?
<Pici> mlino: The gpg command is all on one line, did you enter it all on one line?
<mlino> yes
<maco> KDesk: jaunty or intrepid?
<KDesk> maco, ok, thanks, I will google a bit more.
<JontheEchidna> if the eject button does not show up on mouseover, then the device isn't mounted
<Pici> mlino: And then what happens if you check for updates?
<mlino> it say gpg: key  xxxxx: "launchpad ppa for kubuntu experimental without changes
<maco> KDesk: im on jaunty
<alarm> nah, widget insist of appearing...
<mlino> error gpg if update
<alarm> dont know where else i could look (which file) to remove it so that it wont start again
<Guest65216> hi all, i am trying to install kubuntu 8.04.1 from an usb stick, so i have the ubuntu iso on the stick, syslinux installed (it boots ok) and initrd.gz and vmlinuz from here http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/    What happends is after finding the iso the installer complains about some kernel version mismatch and prompts if i really want to continue, any ideas?
<KDesk> maco: ohh, I am in intrepid with 4.2 from the ppa repo. Maybe that is.
<mlino> can't veryfy No_PUBLI
<Pici> mlino: Can you pastebin the exact errors and what happens when you enter that GPG command?
<Pici> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<asraniel> maco: i have to check. it's my girlfriends computer, and i can only join her over the phone right now
<mlino> i cant i have ubuntu in vmware
<mlino> when i apply the gpg key command they say that don't apply any changes, and when i apt-get upddate they say that error GPG: http://ppa.... The firms can't verify cause my public key is-t avaiable
<penela> Can someone help me get my laptop out of low graphics mode?  I tried installing ATI display drivers.
<cuznt> my access is denied to dvd?
<mlino> pici you recognise the error?
<Lynx-O> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Lynx-O> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Guest65216> so can one install kubuntu 8.04 from an usb ?
<mlino> when i apply the gpg key command they say that don't apply any changes, and when i apt-get upddate they say that error GPG: http://ppa.... The firms can't verify cause my public key is-t avaiable
<Lynx-O> no
<Lynx-O> usb isn't bootable
<Guest65216> Lynx-O, sure it is, with syslinux
<mlino> Pici undestand my error?
<Guest65216> i guess vmlinuz and initrd.gz from hardy hd-media are broken, since it can't load the kernel modules, (btw the iso is alternate-cd)
<mlino> has anyone have my same problem duting instalation kde 4.2?
<mlino> when i apply the gpg key command they say that don't apply any changes, and when i apt-get upddate they say that error GPG: http://ppa.... The firms can't verify cause my public key is-t avaiable
<alarm> mlino,  in the instructions of how installing kde 4.2 also instructions are given about the public key
<cuznt> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mlino> alarm yes but the gpg command that is given in the web doen't validete me
<alarm> can you give me the website with the instructions ?
<mlino> www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<alarm> and you write all this in a single line? gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 493B3065 && gpg --export -a 493B3065 | sudo apt-key add -
<alarm> and what is the message you get ?
<mlino> i try to traduc
<mlino> cause i'm spanish
<maco> asraniel: knetworkmanager should show any that are listed in lshal and not manually configured in /etc/network/interfaces, i *think*
<Guest3095> hey, i'm also spanish
<Guest3095> XD
<alarm> traduc means ? :P
<Guest3095> traduct?
<mlino> gpg: [stdout] write error: broken tuberia
<mlino> gpg: iobuf_flush failed on close: write error
<mlino> yes alarm :P
<alarm> my first question are you writing all this in a single line or in two lines as is seen on the webpage
<mlino> single
<mlino> all in one line
<alarm> tuberia ? :)
<alarm> whats that
<Guest3095> i think it's a pipe
<Guest3095> but i'm not sure
<Guest3095> at least it's the literal traduction
<mlino> how yopu say this sing |
<alarm> oh ok , makes sense
<mlino> yes pipe
<Guest3095> ;-)
<Guest3095> espero que te este ayudando, mlino
<alarm> you add alos the '-' in the end ?
<mlino> yo tmb pk no consigo instalar kde 4.2
<mlino> yes alarm
<mlino> like in the web :P
<Guest3095> buf, en kubuntu no pude instalarlo, lo dejé por imposible...
<mlino> oooo
<mlino> alarm!!!!
<mlino> i find the problem think
<alarm> which is ?
<mlino> i don't put an space between add and the pipe
<mlino> it's correct?
<alarm> there is a space
<alarm> just copy paste it
<alarm> dont write it
<mlino> i'm using vmware
<mlino> and allways write sorry
<mlino> :P
<mlino> now only need to update and install kubuntu in't it?
<alarm> i dont know what u try to do :P
<alarm> if you updated yes
<mlino> now
<alarm> now do a dist-upgrage
<mlino> install
<mlino> i have gnome only
<Guest3095> try sudo aptitude install kde4
<Kransac> hey all
<mlino> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Guest3095> oh ok
<alarm> oh sorry didnt know u got only gnome :P
<Guest3095> which version of ubuntu do you have?
<Kransac> do you have any idea how to "manual duplex print" a pdf file? It seems like it's not possible with Okular
<mlino> 8.1
<mlino> the last one
<Guest3095> i tried to install kde 4.2 on hardy and intrepid and couldn't do it
<mlino> me too
<Guest3095> the only thing i could do was 4.1 on intrepid (and it was really ugly)
<nauxilux> hello its me again
<mlino> only install kde 4.1
<nauxilux> i tried grandr
<Kransac> Kde 4.2 work here with intreprid
<mlino> kransac
<mlino> wick package i need to install
<mlino> kubuntu-desktop?
<mlino> but i haven't got anything of kde only gnome
<nauxilux> i cant change my resolution from 1440x900@60 to 1440x900@75
<nauxilux> i tried grandr, kxgenerator
<nauxilux> and manual editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kransac> mlino: have you tried step by step what written on the kde home page?
<mlino> yes yes
<mlino> but
<mlino> if i don.t have anyting of kde
<mlino> only need to install kubuntu-desktop?
<mlino> it's all?
<alarm> kubuntu-desktop would do
<nauxilux> ?
<mlino> ok
<mlino> thanks a lot to all
<mlino> i love you :)
<alarm> and on display manager choose kdm instead of gdm
<mlino> okis
<alarm> anyone can tell me how to deactivate my widget that starts on on every reboot no matter if i remove it every single time ? :)
<nauxilux> can anyone tell me how to change my resolution from 1440x900 @ 60 to
<nauxilux> 1440x900 @ 75
<bitmonster> hi, i run constantly into trouble when i try to boot kubuntu, i.e. my external esata hdd is not detected immediately. i get weird exceptions such as "ata4: COMRESET failed (errno=-19)", "ata4: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x50000 actcom 0xe frozen" and "sata_sil: cache line size not set. driver may not function"
<nauxilux> how to change my monitor
<bitmonster> what can i do?
<nauxilux> how can i change my default monitor
<alarm> nauxilux, you unplug it , and put the new one
<alarm> :P
<alarm> kidding
<nauxilux> @alarm
<nauxilux> i mean -> the "default monitor" setting
<alarm> nvidia,ati ?
<nauxilux> ati
<alarm> ok , bad start :P
<alarm> i am not familiar with ati drivers
<alarm> did you add a line on xorg.conf manualy to try ?
<nauxilux> i only would need a resolution
<nauxilux> 1440x900 @ 75
<nauxilux> not at 60
<nauxilux> which line?
<nauxilux> modeline
<nauxilux> i tried but it was false
<snarkster> why is it that plasmas that i have closed keep coming back
<alarm> snarkster, thats what i also am wondering and ask the last two days
<alarm> i got a damn picture frame and that shit appears on every log in or reboot. cant find on which file that shit is written to erase it
<snarkster> i think its the plasma.rc file but i dont wanna go mucking about just yet
<alarm> back it up
<Kovert> Does the desktop effects button (compiz) in intrepid with KDE 4.2 running work? or is it that rooted in KDE 4.1
<alarm> btw, why dont i find the plasma.rc file snarkster  ? :)
<snarkster> ah might be a dev file.. <shrug>
<W8TAH> hi folks - -ive done somethign some how - -i dont know what -- but konqueror has no control buttons -- like maximize, minimize and close -- i know i should look it up, but im in the middle of a server outage and need help -- - can someeon tell me how to get it back please
<W8TAH> all my other programs ahve them
<W8TAH> im on kubuntu ibex with the kde 4.2 latest releases
<snarkster> hmm W8TAH have you gone fullscreen?
<W8TAH> ya - that was it - thanks
<W8TAH> sorry for the dumb one
<snarkster> no question is dumb
<Kovert> so now he has to answer 4 more users questions right ? :-)
<Kovert> any one know what the state of compiz is with kde 4.2 and Intrepid?
<snarkster> why do you need compiz??
<Kovert> why do I need a computer?
<snarkster> kwin has most of the same functions
<Kovert> becase it's there
<Kovert> !kwin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwin
<Kovert> !info kwin
<ubottu> kwin (source: kdebase-workspace): the KDE 4 window manager (KWin). In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 38 kB, installed size 304 kB
<Kovert> miss the cubes
<snarkster> kwin is kde4.2 has cube
<snarkster> um is in
<Kovert> guess just not werkin for me
<snarkster> crap!!! Kwin has cubes in kde4.2
<k4_> kl1ck on the cube
<snarkster> system-settings>desktop>enable all effects>all effects>under window management you ll find the cube
<snarkster> configure it how you like
<Kovert> i have it now
<snarkster> :)
<snarkster> now do you still need compiz?
<Kovert> can i drag between desktops?
<snarkster> yes
<snarkster> should be able to
<Kovert> that will answer your question
<Kovert> i guess the cylinders and spheres are yet to come
<snarkster> should the same.
<snarkster> i dont know I dont use effects. messes with my games
<Kovert> any good games?
<utdmr> hey, is there a full-screen mode in Kate?
<blahjake> utdmr: yes, Settings -> Full Screen Mode (Ctrl+Shift+F)
<snarkster> i play windows games
<snarkster> Nexus, D2, C&C, star craft
<dewman> There is lots of games. =)
<blahjake> utdmr: the kde4 version is Window -> Full Screen Mode (Ctrl+Shift+F)
<dewman> Tuxracer rules!
<snarkster> tah it does
<snarkster> yah even
<snarkster> frozenbubble
<snarkster> Alien Arena
<zmitya> hi all
<snarkster> assaultcube
<utdmr> armagetronad:)
<siekacz> mhm... udma is active but copying files is only 3-5 MB/s...
<alarm> how can i make my mounted drives just read only ? on previews kubuntu version i could just right click on the hdd and check/uncheck the read only box. in kubuntu 8.1 with kde4.2 ?
<zmitya> I have a kubuntu intrepid with kde 4.2 from ppa.launchpad.net
<william> hi
<zmitya> when I lock the session I always unable to login back, it says unlick failed...
<zmitya> is it my problem only ?
<Guest40351> I've been having flash crash consistently when playing videos
<Guest40351> anyone else having simliar problem?
<Guest40351> I am using firefox
<snarkster> Guest40351: what flash are you using
<EagleScreen> and what arch?
<Guest40351> x86 32bit
<Guest40351> firefox 3.05
<maco> zmitya: i have a problem in gnome with that...it just says "checking..." but doesnt unlock
<snarkster> Guest40351: but what flash are u using? non free adobe flash or gnash
<Guest40351> flashpluign-nonfree
<Guest40351> 10.0.15.3
<alarm> Guest40351, indeed all version of flash (non free) that i used crash as well
<maco> i use swfdec
<alarm> they just show a gray screen and nothing else sometimes
<alarm> and the page has to be refreshed
<maco> works well enough for youtube, and they have a no-crashes release policy
<Guest40351> is this a recent bug introduced in last update or is there a fix
<snarkster> i just install 8.04.1 on a laptop that was running so slow as to take 5 min to bring up a explorer window. damn now it fast..
<zmitya> maco: same here in kde ;(
<alarm> yeap , i've heard that from several people . that sometimes flash crash
<alarm> but it was the same thing on version 8, 9 and also 10
<alarm> i dont know what happens with free versions of flash
<maco> free flash (swfdec) works pretty well
<maco> doesnt do site done totally in flash, but those arent really worth visiting
<snarkster> is there a kde UI for lvm?
<raindog> ksmserver always has a zombie process.  What's up with that?  (KDE 4.2)
<KDesk> Is possible to install amarok 1.4 and 2 at the same time?
<snarkster> hmm finding amarok 2 is not an easy task
<snarkster> but i dont think so
<snarkster> would be nice to have some visualizations for amarok 2
<KDesk> snarkster: I like amarok 1.4 to organize the tags, I find amarok 2 good if all the music is organized.
<snarkster> i like amarok 2 for the shoutcast stations
<snarkster> love paralx radio
<Sp0tKubuntu> Hmm.. Is there something wrong with my RAM? I have 2Gb and used to show 2Gb, but now i only shows 1.5Gb, and my memory use is between 4.8Mb and 769Mb
<Sp0tKubuntu> That indicates critical RAM errors?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Sysinfo for 'SPOTLAP': Linux 2.6.27-11-generic running KDE 4.1.3 (KDE 4.1.3), CPU: Intel(R)Core2DuoCPUT7250@2.00GHz at 800 MHz (3990 bogomips), HD: 8/105GB, RAM: 1013/2015MB, 130 proc's, 4.40h up
<Sp0tKubuntu> Sysinfo for 'SPOTLAP': Linux 2.6.27-11-generic running KDE 4.1.3 (KDE 4.1.3), CPU: Intel(R)Core2DuoCPUT7250@2.00GHz at 800 MHz (3990 bogomips), HD: 8/105GB, RAM: 1015/2015MB, 130 proc's, 4.40h up
<Sp0tKubuntu> Sysinfo for 'SPOTLAP': Linux 2.6.27-11-generic running KDE 4.1.3 (KDE 4.1.3), CPU: Intel(R)Core2DuoCPUT7250@2.00GHz at 800 MHz (3990 bogomips), HD: 8/105GB, RAM: 1015/2015MB, 129 proc's, 4.40h up
<Sp0tKubuntu> Sorry for spam, was trying to show what i meant
<snarkster> 3 times??
<Sp0tKubuntu> Because it change
<Sp0tKubuntu> Like i said, i just standing and changing from 4.8Mb ram usage to 700Mb
<Sp0tKubuntu> that was a test to see if my script will show the error here, but here it says 1015Mb ram usage! SORRY!
<KDesk> Sp0tKubuntu: Linux (the kernel) doesn't shows you the ram  that apps use, it ues the ram speed up the system
<Sp0tKubuntu> KDesk: Again?
<Sp0tKubuntu> KDesk: Didnt understand
<Sp0tKubuntu> CPU use : - 1,546.595%?!?!?!
<Sp0tKubuntu> Thats suspect
<KDesk> Sp0tKubuntu: (english isn't my nativ language..) The kernel manages the RAM memory in an apropied way, not like windows for example. It uese the ram that apps need and it uses the ram for cache.
<Sp0tKubuntu> KDesk: that i know, but i dont understand why it make this errors now? I get 221 correctable errors in Memtest on my RAM
<KDesk> Sp0tKubuntu: what are you using to read those values?
<Sp0tKubuntu> System monitor, used to work fine
<KDesk> ah, then of course the ram is bad... sorry
<snarkster> could be
<Sp0tKubuntu> Thats why i get those errors then?
<snarkster> laptop??
<Sp0tKubuntu> yes
<snarkster> heat problem or transporting it around can do that
<KDesk> maybe bad ram from factory
<Sp0tKubuntu> MSI PR200
<Sp0tKubuntu> yeah, sounds like bad ram, i have them suspectet
<Sp0tKubuntu> But thanks alot! hope my new RAM will be here soon
<snarkster> go buy new and your problem will go away.
<Sp0tKubuntu> I rebooted yesterday, and i got a "panic" file missing or corrupt, maybe because of my defected RAM?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Im afraid if i reboot now, then if messes up the system! :-(
<roger_> c'è quaqlcuna che parla l'italiano?
<Pici> !it | roger_
<ubottu> roger_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<roger_> ciao a tutti
<Sp0tKubuntu> BRB, i hope!
<Sp0tKubuntu> Nice! Back again! It was my "System Monitor" making an error showing wrong numbers, now its normal again! But i replace RAM anyways
<KDesk> Sp0tKubuntu: did you restart?
<KDesk> And did you replaced you ram?
<mediadragon> Is there a way to make a program load in a specific workspace?
<Sp0tKubuntu> KDesk: Nope, only the "System Montior"
<KDesk> Sp0tKubuntu: you can change the vm.swappiness value to 100 to use more swap than ram, and when you get you new ram change that back to the default value
<Sp0tKubuntu> KDesk: Think that was a error showing the correct info! Restartet the program, and it shows the "normal" values
<quassel76> hi
<Sp0tKubuntu> KDesk: I will get em soon, so thats ok! I have not dl so much, so i just make reinstall if the RAM messes the system up before i get the new RAM in
<Sp0tKubuntu> That will NOT, i repeat, NOT take my breath away about trying linux! :-)
<KDesk> Sp0tKubuntu: that is the most important! :)
<Sp0tKubuntu> I like linux ALOT! :-) So many nice stuff, easy to use for all, and so on! Thats just PERFECT! :-D
<marcel> how can i print a file to the printer from shell: bash ?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Thats right! I try as much as possible to turn windows users over on linux! :-)
<maco> marcel: what kind of file?
<marcel> text file
<marcel> a source file
<maco> lpr
<marcel> i try lp <filename> but fails
<Sp0tKubuntu> KDesk:  Well, thanks alot for all of your help! :-)
<Sp0tKubuntu> KDesk: Think i will play some L4D! :-)
<KDesk> Sp0tKubuntu: you are wellcome :)
<KDesk> Sp0tKubuntu:  What is L4D?
<KRF> KDesk, left 4 dead (half life with zombies)
<cbwcjw2> KDesk: Left 4 Dead, a video game released by Valve Software under the Steam Platform :)
<Sp0tKubuntu> KDesk: An extreme cool game! Killing zombies in large numbers, REALLY large! Really funny! :-D
<KDesk> KRF:  cbwcjw2 Sp0tKubuntu aah, greate, I will take a look  in the weekend.
<KDesk> Or better now...
<KDesk> hehe
<Sp0tKubuntu> KDesk: I have tryed to get it all week, thay are hard to find! :-) But good luck! There is also a DEMO out, dont know ecxactly where
<Sp0tKubuntu> KDesk: Its really violence! There are 50 zombies all over ALL time :-D
<KDesk> Sp0tKubuntu: hehe, I will then take a look to the demo, sound good.
<Sp0tKubuntu> KDesk: At least! Whops! OFF-TOPIC! Sorry!
<Sp0tKubuntu> KDesk: Doom 3 1000 x more scary! :-D
<Sp0tKubuntu> KDesk: Really, i cant play so long, i get to screwed up, i cant relaxx :-D
<Sp0tKubuntu> KDesk: Shaking allover! :-D
<KDesk> Sp0tKubuntu: ah, yea, I have played doom 3 with frends, it is a good game, and I have read that id soft was going to open the engine of doom3 when doom4 or 5 arrives
<Sp0tKubuntu> KDesk:  Sounds nice! Really nice! But when Q4 came, there was no Quake, only Doom3 engine
<Sp0tKubuntu> KDesk:  Liked the Q3 motor
<KDesk> Sp0tKubuntu: I think tremulous uses a mod of Q3, do you know tremulous?
<v3trae> Afternoon guys!
<pasxalis> hello
<pasxalis> anybody here?
<v3trae> pasxalis: aye.
<pasxalis> what?
<v3trae> pasxalis: you asked if anyone is here. i'm here.
<pasxalis> a ok
<v3trae> pasxalis: along with 352 other people
<pasxalis> well
<pasxalis> hehehe
<pasxalis> does kmix works to your pc's?
<v3trae> pasxalis: working on mine
<pasxalis> since the upgrade I don't have external sound
<v3trae> pasxalis: honestly don't know enough about the k sound system to help you there man.
<pasxalis> When I talk to the microphone I hear my own voice but I can't hear any music
<pasxalis> anybody else?
<v3trae> pasxalis: did you check your volumes in alsamixer?
<pasxalis> where is alsamixer?
<pasxalis> are you sure I have that?
<v3trae> pasxalis: you should have it @_@ pretty sure you need it for alsa to run.
<pasxalis> ok then
<pasxalis> where can I find it?
<v3trae> pasxalis: it comes with the alsa sound system. If you don't have it i'd say your alsa is messed up, but i don't know enough about it to know for sure
<maco> pasxalis: type it into your terminal
<maco> i think pasxalis is under the impression its a GUI app that will appear in the menu
<v3trae> pasxalis: actually, i don't have it either, i wonder if my sound is working =P
<_dfaure> how does one install both libsvn-dev and librdf0-dev on kubuntu intrepid? they seem mutually exclusive (svn wants db4.6, rdf wants db4.7)
<pasxalis> just alsamixer?
<v3trae> pasxalis: aye alsamixer is a terminal application
<v3trae> i'm having a problem with mounting an ntfs drive, i can't even see it. So to try to find it i used fdisk /dev/sda-b-c-d and /dev/hda-b-c-d and all of which came back device not found. Does kubuntu handle this differently?
<maco> sudo fdisk -l
<maco> that doesnt tell you anything?
<marcel> maco: what is the command to print ? lpr <filename> ?
<maco> er...
<maco> there are options you can put in there
<maco> probably need to specify a printer
<marcel> i 'm not specify the printer
<marcel> i don't know how...
<pasxalis> ok guys
<marcel> from KDE i can print with print options , but from shell i don't know the comand
<pasxalis> I have alsamixer
<pasxalis> but it sees only my onbaoard card
<v3trae> maco: hmm, that showed the windows drive, but my storage drive (which is ntfs) is showing up at GPT @_@ Never heard of GPT.
<pasxalis> not my pci 7.1
<pasxalis> how can I see the other sound cards on the system with alsamixer?
<maco> v3trae: wait is it remote?
<pasxalis> marcel?
<v3trae> maco: no, it's a terabyte drive in my box D=
<maco> pasxalis: did you try specifying another card, like alsamixer -c1 ?
<maco> marcel: the manpage says -P destination[/instance] Prints files to the named printer.
<q_> y
<v3trae> maco: i figured it out, sorry to bother you
<_dfaure> Riddell: how does one install both libsvn-dev and librdf0-dev on kubuntu intrepid? they seem mutually exclusive (svn wants db4.6, rdf wants db4.7)
<v3trae> maco: didn't know about the fdisk -l though, will have to remember that, thanks =)
<dan> hello kworld!
<pasxalis> there are a lot of useful commands along with fdisk
<Tm_T> _dfaure: really good question, I always forced myself to forget libsvn-dev
<roconnor> damn gtk2hs 0.10
<pasxalis> ok alsamixer works but I still don't here any sound I play.....But I can hear my own voice from the microphone!!!
<roconnor> oops, wrong chan
<roconnor> sorry
<pasxalis> hear*
<v3trae> will putting a shortcut to command that uses sudo into ~./kde/Autostart let the program run?
<Tm_T> v3trae: I'd say no
<v3trae> Tm_T: is there a way to get commands that require sudo to run at boot? IE using ntfs-3g to mount drive?
<Tm_T> v3trae: typically you mount stuff in fstab
<pasxalis> is there any solution to my sound problem?
<dan> please help me to put kubuntu on the box: samsung NC10, no cdrom, kubuntu 9 is on the USB and could boot. There is now a free partition, D: in Win* dialect, the C: still needs Win* for chess&job.
<Tm_T> !mount | v3trae
<ubottu> v3trae: Partitioning programs: !GParted or !QtParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<v3trae> Tm_T: thank you
<v3trae> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Ketrel> I'm having a small problem with Lancelot on KDE 4.2
<Ketrel> The icon will not keep it's size when I reboot or log out
<Ketrel> (or restart plasma)
<dan> kubuntu on samsung: Please help: i have the following choices: (10resize_use_free), (20some_device), (50biggest_free), (80custom). Since (80custom) fails with error code 141 or so, i decided to make a free partition, then (50biggest_free) tells me about Partitions 5(ext3) and 6(Swap) on SCSI1(0,0,0) (sda). No size! * Is this D: ? *
<dan> (this is step 7 out of 7... last chance to quit)
<NotSure> K D E  4.1    When I  minimize a window and it disappears... how do I see the minimized windows that are still open...
<maco> dan: run "sudo fdisk -l" in a terminal and itll tell you about the partitions so you can see what each of them is
<maco> dan: and when did D: stop meaning "CD drive" in Windows?
<senorpedro> hi folks
<maco> NotSure: no window list in your panel?
<dan> maco: sudo bash; fdisk -l gives me the sudo bash
<senorpedro> for some reason the nvidia driver doesnt install corectly with aptitude on my system. so i compiled it myself. funny thing is, now everytime i start the computer i have to compile the driver new, otherwise X doesnt work (driver not found). does anybody know what the reason is?
<maco> dan: why'd you do sudo bash?
<NotSure> thats the thing;.. The minimized window should go to the taskbar but doesn't....  There is a key combo that i can do but dont know what it is..  (remember)
<NotSure> to open or maximize the windows
<dan> maco: sudo bash; fdisk -l gives me the /dev/sd1 (recovery?) and * /dev/sd2 , the /dev/sd3 is the one i deleted in advance. My problem is to identify SCSI notation and the "free space"
<NotSure> dan  use partition editor or gparted no?
<dan> maco: sudo bash makes life easier in that window: all further sudo's can be omitted
<maco> dan: why are you typing "sudo bash"?
<maco> dan: oh. well stop using a semi colon~!
<maco> dan: it wont execute the part after teh ; until after the bash exits...i think
<maco> dan: see how it says "blocks"? the higher the number, the bigger the partition
<dan> maco: sorry;) the problem is, i'm in the installer, and the installer gives me no chance/comfort to identify partitions; unfortunately, i can't see any info, i can commit install on SCSI(0,0,0) or not..
<maco> dan: oh the partition hasnt been written yet?
<dan> maco: using gparted i could remove that NTFS D: of windows, shall i put some ext3 by myself on the  free space? (this would be weirs and confusing in the menu of (50biggest_free)
<maco> dan: i usually use gparted instead of what's in the installer anyway
<dan> maco: no, i am at step 7 out of 7, i have to accept install on SCSI(0,0,0) or not...
<maco> oh
<maco> sorry, i dont understand that either
<dan> maco: ubuntu 7.04 installed from USB with no problems on some asus EEE last year, now i have to remaster the job with the newer distro, but there is no place for a manual partitioning in the installer...
<dan> maco: thanks a lot for the help, i'l google also parallely!
<firephoto> anyone else lose their 'click to focus' on inactive windows today on hardy?
<NotSure>  K D E  4.1    When I  minimize a window and it disappears... how do I see the minimized windows that are still open..      what is the key command to max a window...
<j0nnyx> hi ppl
<j0nnyx> is anybody here ?
<Guest50275> no.
<j0nnyx> i need help!
<`n> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<j0nnyX> `n do you know somethink about neostats ?
<NotSure> google is our friend.....    the max min keystroke is     alt tab
<Sp0tKubuntu> Hmm, how dero i set Kubuntu up so it only show the current programs on current desk? Cant rememb
<Sp0tKubuntu> Hmm, how do i set Kubuntu up so it only show the current programs on current desk? Cant remember*
<Sp0tKubuntu> Sorry for repeat! :-)
<Sp0tKubuntu> Mouse moved coures while writing
<senorpedro> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<v3trae> !hotkeys
<ubottu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<cameron__> yay
<v3trae> Is there a way to make custom hotkeys in kde? Looking to make hotkeys to open firefox, pidgin, etc.
<Spinshank> yay lol i got kubuntu working now 2 gte wine and vm working
<Spinshank> get*
<Spinshank> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<maco> v3trae: system settings -> input actions
<Spinshank> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<maco> v3trae: i added a group called "apps" and then enabled it, then put shortcuts in that group
<v3trae> maco: beautiful, i knew it was here just couldn't find it. THanks again
<v3trae> maco: oh man, this is even easier than kde 3 xD
<Spinshank> hey guys im on kubuntu i686 (64bit) what the vmware wine like programe i need
<v3trae> Spinshank: what?
<j0nnyX> i cant install libperl-dev, can anyone help me ?
<Spinshank> what version of wine / vurtual box works for i686 (64bit)
<v3trae> j0nnyX: why can't you install it?
<j0nnyX> v3trae: broken package
<v3trae> Spinshank: i'd assume the wine in apt would work.
<pasxalis> Spinshank: do you mean wineHQ?
<Spinshank> yeah
<pasxalis> you can find it in adept
<Spinshank> woot wine is done... did work lastnight
<Spinshank> didnot*
<cuznt> my access keep being denied to /media/cdrom0   my dvd from archived disks mostly made with k3b
<cuznt> how come they are resricted?
<cbwcjw2> cuznt: They are root files (most likley) Try alt-f2 kdesudo dolphin
<cbwcjw2> cuznt: or kdesu dolphin, doesnt matter.
<v3trae> desudesudesu
<cuznt> nope
<pasxalis> does anyone know about amsn?
<pasxalis> I cannot configure speakers and mic
<malv> how is kubuntus 4.1 bugginess compared to the experimental 4.2
<malv> i am wondering if I should reinstall 4.1
<v3trae> malv: i'm actually having less problems with 4.2 then i did with 4.1
<cbwcjw2> malv: I am having WAYYY less issues with KDE 4.2
<cuznt> it says can not start process can not talk to klauncher
<malv> does the kubuntu team fix bugs in the programs with patches?
<v3trae> malv: just gotta get the new nvidia drivers and it's smooth sailing
<malv> which nvidia drivers?
<malv> i get corruption will all of them
<malv> with*
<Guest68984> i finally got good ones
<v3trae> malv: the ones off their website =P
<malv> what card do you have?
<malv> my 8800 gets corruption =(
<v3trae> malv: gf8800gtx
<malv> hmmmmmmmmmmmm
<malv> which repo are you using?
<malv> neon or the experimental ppa?
<v3trae> malv: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=993788 might help you
<malv> which exact version of the driver?
<malv> 180.22?
<v3trae> malv: yeah, 180 series
<malv> but the exact version
<v3trae> malv: i don't know honestly, you know a way for me to check i'd be happy to do so.
<malv> cause I've heard of different bugs between the versions
<malv> nvidia-settings
<v3trae> malv: 180.22 yeah
<malv> ok, thanks
<malv> well. you give me hope for a better future =)
<v3trae> malv: yar, good luck.
<v3trae> malv: ;D
<malv> i'm going to try a reinstall
<malv> you're using 64-bit kubuntu right?
<malv> with the experimental ppa listed on the front of the kubuntu site
<v3trae> malv: if you can pull up that thread on a second computer or something and follow it to the letter you shouldn't have problems, thats what i did, only difference is replace gdm with kdm when it goes through disabling it and stuff
<v3trae> malv: i'm on 64bit
<malv> ok
<malv> ill do that
<v3trae> malv: i'll be here for a while, feel free to let me know how it goes.
<malv> so when you downloaded it you actually have multiple .run files?
<v3trae> malv: i only got one.
<malv> hmmm. I noticed in the nvidia ftp they have run1 run2 and run3
<malv> I only use the first
<v3trae> malv: hold on a second, i'll get you the ext one i used.
<v3trae> exact*
<Bsims> I can't get anti cashew plasmoid to build any ideas?
<v3trae> malv: http://www.v3trae.net/linux/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-180.22-pkg2.run
<malv> ah, ok. so its the same listed on the site
<malv> thanks for your input. I'll let you know how it goes
<v3trae> malv: yeah, their sites a little more confusing than it should be, figured i'd save you a step and just upload it ;)
<malv> I expect your card and my card to be pretty similar so if you are avoiding the system tray corruption then I should be able to
<v3trae> malv: thats the hope anyway ;) mines evga just ffr
<v3trae> malv: not the OC'd version
<v3trae> !screencap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screencap
<v3trae> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button or the File -> Acquire menu in the GIMP.
<v3trae> clear
<Sp0tKubuntu> Is K3b able to burn .img files?
<v3trae> mt
<v3trae> !k3b | Sp0tKubuntu
<ubottu> Sp0tKubuntu: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<v3trae> Sp0tKubuntu: it can burn iso's i don't see why it wouldn't be able to burn .img
<Sp0tKubuntu> v3trae: Its not on the list?
<Sp0tKubuntu> v3trae: The link was not usefull, sorry
<v3trae> Sp0tKubuntu: http://tinyurl.com/dmrs64
<v3trae> Sp0tKubuntu: first result.
<Sp0tKubuntu> v3trae: Im new, sorry! Have found it, before i saw your link, its just extended, and then DVDiso
<v3trae> Sp0tKubuntu: we were all there at some point, no worries.
<Sp0tKubuntu> v3trae: I know! But thanks for helping me out, burning right now :-)
<v3trae> Sp0tKubuntu: you're very welcome.
<Sp0tKubuntu> v3trae: Another thing, do you know you it can be that my DVD lags when i play? Even from Hard drive
<ott0> i noticed recently that i can no longer adjust my screen brightness
<ott0> i assume it's a problem with acpi
<Sp0tKubuntu> v3trae: why*
<v3trae> Sp0tKubuntu: not sure, could be player, could be a codec, could be alot of things
<ott0> i think it happened after some update
<v3trae> Sp0tKubuntu: i'm trying to figure out why vlc wont do audio atm =D
<Sp0tKubuntu> v3trae: I use VLC player! That should be good?
<Sp0tKubuntu> v3trae: No audio? Thats was with me, because the soundmixer in the system was on 0 in PCM
<v3trae> Sp0tKubuntu: yeah vlc should be fine. Although it looks like vlc broke alsa support at some point so i'm back to oss again ;D
<Sp0tKubuntu> v3trae: Try set PCM up in your sound mixer
<Sp0tKubuntu> v3trae: Oss? A player?
<v3trae> Sp0tKubuntu: open sound system
<v3trae> !oss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss
<Sp0tKubuntu> :-D
<v3trae> wow, ubotty, i'm disappointed
<v3trae> =P
<Sp0tKubuntu> Stupid bot :-D
<Sp0tKubuntu> v3trae: Is it good? Better than VLC? Or?
<Sp0tKubuntu> v3trae: I like the GUI i VLC, and the menus and so on
<v3trae> Sp0tKubuntu: oss is the old sound driver. not a player, ALSA is the current standard but some things don't get along with it so you have to use OSS
<v3trae> Sp0tKubuntu: nah keep using vlc, i adore it.
<Sp0tKubuntu> v3trae: Ok! :-) Thanks again! :-)
<v3trae> Sp0tKubuntu: righto =D
<EagleScreen> how can I save a picture in two colours format (black and white, not gray scale)?
<Sp0tKubuntu> v3trae: You have older computer? Wich system are you using btw?
<v3trae> Sp0tKubuntu: nah this machine rules. What do you mean by system?
<Sp0tKubuntu> v3trae: OS
<Sp0tKubuntu> v3trae: Wich machine you have? MSI PR 200 here
<v3trae> v3trae: kubuntu here, hence the channel. This is a home built quadcore 4gram machine
<v3trae> malv: any luck?
<malv> oh, havent installed yet
<Sp0tKubuntu> v3trae: Ok, i have also a stationary, 3.16Ghz Duo Core, 2Gb 1150Mhz Kingston and 7900GT 512 :-)
<malv> accidentally put ubuntu on my thumb drive instead of kubuntu
<v3trae> malv: lolk
<Bsims> why does 4.2 want to make a qt-subaplication icon for an X11 app like urxvt
<v3trae> Sp0tKubuntu: yeah i like the machine alot =D
<Sp0tKubuntu> v3trae:  :-)
<inzi> hello
<inzi> everyone
<v3trae> inzi: hello!
<inzi> hi
<inzi> i just switched to kubuntu from ubuntu
<inzi> pretty much a newbie here
<v3trae> inzi: i did the same yesterday ;D
<inzi> haha
<inzi> awesome1
<inzi> haha
<inzi> how long have u been using ubuntu?
<v3trae> inzi: off and on for a year or so, my gaming addiction keeps making me go back to windows for short stints
<inzi> lol
<inzi> yah
<inzi> im not much of a gamer.. so.. once i switched to ubuntu.. loved the experience.. and i never turned backh
<inzi> ahaha
<inzi> but in need some help.
<v3trae> inzi: whatsup
<inzi> my kubuntu....doesn't shut down
<inzi> u know. its the same thing with ubuntu 8.10
<inzi> i can't remember wat i did...
<inzi> on ubuntu..
<inzi>  hehe. so..
<v3trae> i've never run into that problem before D+
<inzi> something about the network adapter not shuttin off.
<inzi> i guess i'll have to google it
<v3trae> inzi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432380
<v3trae> inzi: already did for you =P i'm really the only one talking atm and i'm too new to be much help for people
<Spinshank> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<v3trae> Right now amarok will play audio fine, but vlc and firefox wont, and i have no idea where to start D=
<inzi> oh
<inzi> check the audio output
<inzi> switch from pulse to alsa
<inzi> it might work then
<v3trae> inzi: where do i switch that D+
<rashednm_> hi
<v3trae> rashednm_: hiya
<v3trae> inzi: do i switch that in my system settings or on the applications themselves or what?
<inzi> applications themselves
<inzi> it should do that trick
<inzi> hey rashed!
<inzi> how u
<hybrid> why am i not able to mount images with k3b
<v3trae> inzi: hmm that didn't do it, i'll have make a post and check back later, going to class =/
<RurouniJones> Because K3b isn't for mounting images
<hybrid> oh i see an option to mount or unmount
<hybrid> what would u recomend
<ZmAY> i just installed dc++, but there are some font problems, instead of letters there are rectangles, (linuxdcpp:1351): Pango-CRITICAL **: _pango_engine_shape_covers: assertion `PANGO_IS_FONT (font)' failed, any suggestions what to do?
<inzi> aight
<inzi> c ya
<v3trae> inzi: ttyl man ;) welcome to kubuntu
<inzi> u too dude
<inzi> catch u later
<lfranchi_> i have a fresh kubuntu install, and am trying to enable the binary nvidia drivers. in the Hardware Drivers dialog, tell it to enable the 177 drivers, but it just hangs for a while without doing anything
<Bsims> I found out why I was getting the yellow cashew in system tray on starting urxvt... you have to go into advanced and uncheck place in system tray
<hybrid> u have to reboot  franchi
<hybrid> after download
<lfranchi_> they don't show as activated even if they are, until i reboot?
<Bsims> I am looking for a semi-translucent weather plasmoid
<hybrid> yes u should of hade a dialog saying u need a reboot after install
<Defense|Twin> Hey, is anyone here who can tell me why the backportet kde 4.2 needs akonadi-server for kmail?
<firephoto> anyone having mouse issues today after 8.04 hardy updates?
<Bsims> Defense|Twin: the new kdepin uses akonadi to store all the info
<kaddi> where can i set the default application to open http-links with?
<Defense|Twin> my problem is, that i dont want to spend 100 mb just for kmail
<Bsims> kaddi: system > default applications
<Defense|Twin> Bsims: but my gentoo svn-kde doesn'T need akonadi-server
<Bsims> Defense|Twin: Hrm different depends/compile options would be my guess
<Defense|Twin> Bsims: sure but what for a crap is this?
<Defense|Twin> its a killer dep for netbooks
 * Bsims chuckles I know I feel your pain Defense|Twin 
<lfranchi_> probably the compile time options that kubuntu preselects require it
<lfranchi_> while with gentoo you can choose, and by default it is off
<astaka> merhaba 3 günlük bir linux kullanıcısına minik bir kaç yardımı olabilecek kimse var mı?
<Bsims> think its now default with 4.2 in 4.1 it was optional
<Defense|Twin> lfranchi_: yes with gentoo i can choose it...
<Defense|Twin> Bsims: this really sucks...
<lfranchi_> Defense|Twin: thats gonna be an inherent difference between source and binary distros
<Defense|Twin> i just uninstalled kmail just because of dep to akonadi-> mysql
 * Bsims sighs such is life Defense|Twin 
<Defense|Twin> so i have to check out if opensuse has the same problem or if they did it right...
<Bsims> Defense|Twin: or build from source debs and edit the depend out
<astaka> pls help... :( i have a fly usb2.0 webcam but i cant use it :(
<Defense|Twin> Bsims: thats why i'm not using gentoo on my netbook.. i dont want to do anything by myself...
<Bsims> Defense|Twin: I dunno but I think that decision was made upstream by the kde dev team
<Daffi> hi i have got a question! I always used windows but no I decided to join the unix community.My problem is that i need to programm and my habbit is to programm in windows. Is there a possibility to simulate windows just for programming?
<Dragnslcr> Daffi- programming in what language?
<Daffi> c and c++
<lfranchi_> you won't be able to use the windows libraries
<Dragnslcr> Plenty of IDE's for Linux
<lfranchi_> but you'll be able to use much better toolkits..... like Qt
<Dragnslcr> KDevelop and Eclipse are the first that come to mind
<Dragnslcr> Qt and GTK both have Windows versions of their libraries
<Daffi> eclipse also come in my mind ... the problems are that i need to change my programming style
<lfranchi_> yeah but GTK doesn't count ;)
<Dragnslcr> Hehe
<lfranchi_> besides qt blows gtk out of the water
<Dragnslcr> I've never really programmed in either (dabbling in php-gtk for a month or two doesn't count), so I couldn't say
<Daffi> grml okay.
<Daffi> thats my main problem
<Daffi> and another but not so important problem is i got some windows pc´s in the network. Am i still able to connect between them and the unix laptop?
<Defense|Twin> Daffi: connect for what?
<Defense|Twin> just file transfer?
<Daffi> yeah
<Daffi> nothing else
<lfranchi_> you can set up samba on linux
<lfranchi_> which acts like a windows host
<Defense|Twin> so file transfer should be simple
<Dragnslcr> Few different ways
<Dragnslcr> Samba would let you do the typical Windows network shares
<Daffi> something like an emulator?
<kaddi> Bsims: thanks
<Dragnslcr> You can also use SCP, which just requires sshd on the Ubuntu box and a program like WinSCP on the Windows box
<core1024> FTP, HTTP, samba, SCP are all comptable ;)
<Daffi> okay so that should not be a problem
<Daffi> furthermore my programming part
<malv0> i think my corruption issues may be gone
<malv0> woot woot
<malv0> actually, perhaps not
<ZmAY> hello, can somebody help me with pango error.. :  Pango-CRITICAL **: _pango_engine_shape_covers: assertion `PANGO_IS_FONT (font)' failed
<Spinshank> im having trubble getting a usb mic working with wine / vent
<shadowhywind> hay all I am trying to set up a rsync backup server, however when i run rsync, my files don't get sent
<talonstriker> which repo do I add to upgrade to kde 4.2?
<letalis> has kde4 reached a level of maturity yet where clicking icons on the desktop doesnt hose the desktop or is it still quirky? LOL
<letalis> im a little leary to try it again after seeing how unstable it was in 4.1
<core1024> me too
<lfranchi_> 4.2 is pretty awesome
<lfranchi_> from a *completely* unbiased source
<letalis> well nrmally im a kde man myself.
<raindog> 4.2 is much better.  No serious issues for me.
<letalis> and kde4 shows a lot of promise.
<kaddi>  the folder content of the Desktop-folder in my home directory  isn't shown on my desktop. is this a bug or a feature?
<kaddi> if the latter how can i change that? D:
<Dragnslcr> kaddi- you can a Folder View to your desktop and point it to ~/Desktop
<letalis> im rediscovering gnome, i havent used it really since the 0.9 series. its not as ba as i thought it would be. :P
<Dragnslcr> Personally, I prefer having an auto-hiding panel on the left side with a folder widget
<vlt> Hello. Which kernel package do I need to run Ubuntu 8.10 in a XEN domU? linux-image-virtual?
<kaddi> Dragnslcr: i actually knew said... have to start thinking again
<kaddi> *d'oh*
<kaddi> the auto hiding panel sounds like a good solution :)
<letalis> whats the apt package name to install the base kde4 desktop?
<Mattos-PR> h
<Defense|Twin> hm so i asked the suse guys... ubuntu doesn't need akonadi for kmail in kde 4.2
<letalis> i have intrepid
<Defense|Twin> so someone pls talk to the kubuntu-kde-maintainers and tell them that they are doing crap...
<lfranchi_> blame apachelogger for everything
<Dragnslcr> letalis- kubuntu-desktop?
<letalis> looks like it only installs the 3 series when you do that
<letalis> i tried it
<letalis> LOL
<Dragnslcr> In 8.10?
<letalis> most of the kde4 packages have kde4 in them
<letalis> and when i did that none of the packages it offered to install did
<letalis> so i am assuming that theres another metapackage for kde4
<Dragnslcr> Sure you're on 8.10?
<letalis> yeah
<letalis> intrepid ibex
<Dragnslcr> kubuntu-desktop is for KDE4 on 8.10
<letalis> its kubuntu-kde4-desktop in case anyone is wondering.
#kubuntu 2009-02-04
<Dragnslcr> Not in 8.10
<Dragnslcr> kubuntu-kde4-desktop was only in 8.04
<letalis> exec uname -a
<letalis> Ubuntu 8.10 letalis-desktop tty2
<letalis> thats at the top of all of my console logins.
<letalis> so im running 8.10
<letalis> and the kubuntu-desktop package installs the 3x series.
<letalis> :P
<letalis> im not trying to be rude about it. just informing everyone if it ever comes up
<Dragnslcr> Check your apt sources then
<genii> That can't be right. Since 3.5 last shipped with 8.04
<Dragnslcr> apt-cache search kubuntu-kde4-desktop     kubuntu-desktop - Kubuntu desktop system
<letalis> the disk i used was the original ubuntu 8.10 one it might be that kubuntu is issuing the disc with kubuntu-desktop proviging the kde4 ones by default. but i doubt it since they all share the same base repos for the most part
<cbwcjw2> I personally think KDE 3.5 is just as good as 4.2, for about the same reasons. Wierd, huh?
<letalis> i liked 3.5
<cuznt> i liked 3.5 but i like 4.2 betterer
<cbwcjw2> Yea, I like them about the same, but confronted with a choice, i would take 4.2 anyday
<Defense|Twin> http://flickr.com/photos/19616885@N00/2991047111/ vs. http://flickr.com/photos/19616885@N00/2991042741/in/photostream/ i know it is a bit outdated.. but the problems are still the same
<cuznt> i would wrestle an older person for it.... but only if i thought i could win
<cbwcjw2> So language issues?
<Defense|Twin> cbwcjw2: its a question of quality
<cbwcjw2> What langauge do you speak nativley?
<Dragnslcr> The tray icons being messed up could be any number of issues, including video drivers
<zaapiel> hi
<zaapiel> i need some help with my clock in kde 4.1
<zaapiel> how can i make it show am/pm?
<zaapiel> <---american
 * genii discards his walker and leaps on cuznt, wrestling them to the ground
<zaapiel> i have no clue what time 19:17 is
<zaapiel> lol
<cbwcjw2> 7:17 :)
<genii> zaapiel: 17-12=5
<genii> 19-5=7
<zaapiel> yeah
<zaapiel> how about i just make it show am/pm
<cbwcjw2> My dad was in the navy (I hate him though...) I learned mili/24hour time early on
<zaapiel> that would be cooler
<genii> etc
 * cuznt gives genii a wet willy and laughs manically
<cbwcjw2> My watch has been on it for 2 years. I love 24 hour time, making me love the taskbar even more
<genii> cuznt: Hehe :)
 * cbwcjw2 takes picture of wet willie in action and uploads to internet.
<Dragnslcr> zaapiel- System Settings -> Regional and Language
<marek_> hi, how can i add "mobile broadband" connection in knetworkmanager?
<vbgunz> what packages do I need to install the nvidia binary driver and virtualbox debs from the sun site?
<zaapiel> Dragnslcr: ty
<cbwcjw2> !nvidia | vbgunz
<ubottu> vbgunz: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<talonstriker> which repo do I need to add to install kde 4.2?
<cbwcjw2> talonstriker: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<vbgunz> cbwcjw2: I am not trying to follow that guide. I am really looking for the tools I need from the repos to build stuff **like** nvidia and virtualbox
<cbwcjw2> Oh.
<vbgunz> I know theres a bundle of stuff I need, not sure what it is. its dev stuff though, not sure the name :(
<Zorix> build-essentials
<vbgunz> Zorix: awesome, sounds very familiar :)
<cbwcjw2> !info build-essentials
<ubottu> Package build-essentials does not exist in intrepid
<cbwcjw2> !finfo build-essential
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cbwcjw2> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Zorix> yea thats it... its a meta package
<cbwcjw2> Zorix: Yea, I literally scroll through packages when im bored.
<Zorix> wow
<Zorix> i got bored at work today so i installed dopewars
<gonzo145> good evening everyone
<cbwcjw2> !info cappuccino
<ubottu> cappuccino (source: cappuccino): an utility to let your boss think that you're working hard. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-2ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 137 kB, installed size 404 kB
<cbwcjw2> Thats the funniest.
<cbwcjw2> Evening gonzo
<Zorix> what is it
<cbwcjw2> It bassiclly just takes up one desktop
<cbwcjw2> and displays random terminal lines.
 * genii apt-gets moo
<cbwcjw2> :)
<Zorix> nice
<cbwcjw2> Well, considiring im 15, and all homework is knocked out, im extremley bored. Any ideas besides apt-get moo?
<Zorix> heh 15
<Zorix> surprised you arent on myspace or something
<cuznt> try synaptic
<Pici> !ot | Try This
<ubottu> Try This: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Pici> Or #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<cbwcjw2> :( Nobodys asking questions, in fact, not a new person has joined in quite a bit
<PSiL0> !acpi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi
<PSiL0> hmmm, I have 5 temperature sensors running (TZ1-5), how do I find out what each is referring to?
<spowers_> dumb question:  Installing kubuntu-desktop on a standard ubuntu-desktop (gnome) ubu box gets me everything i need, correct?
<cuznt> basically
<cuznt> yes
<spowers_> anything else you'd recommend?
<cuznt> games dont come standard
<spowers_> i don't need teatimer or amor
<spowers_> ;)
<cuznt> nor do i
<genii> spowers_: If you are only goint to run one desktop see !puregnome or !purekde factoids
<genii> *going
<spowers_> i'm not hung up on purity
<spowers_> i have 4 gigs of ram
<spowers_> besides, if i'm going to run firefox i'm essentialy loading the gtk2 stack anyway, minus the settings daemon
<spowers_> anyone here running kde sessions on nfs homedirs?  does that still work okay?
<matt123> hi!
<cbwcjw2> !hi | matt123
<ubottu> matt123: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<matt123> i've accendely changed the resolution on my system, and now my monitor is displaying out of range
<matt123> how to i reconfigure the resolution - I am using 8:10
<marek_> matt123 do you use kde 4?
<matt123> yes
<marek_> matt123 have you used krandtray before?
<v3trae> anyone have a preference on bit torrent clients?
<matt123> ls
<matt123> when I click on krandtry, the monitor goes into out of range
<zaapiel> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834131026
<zaapiel> thats the lappy i just ordered
<matt123> cd ..
<zaapiel> w00t
<marek_> matt123 you can try to remove its file
<marek_> s
<marek_> i did it once
<marek_> and it went back to default configuration
<matt123> marek_ what would be the file that i delete my friend?
<marek_> matt123 one moment
<matt123> marek_ thanks
<marek_> .kde/share/config/krandrrc
<marek_> delete it and restart X
<v3trae> linux is better at HD imo.
<matt123> marek_ thank you my friend!!
<marek_> matt123 no problem
<matt123> ok, may I ask another question?
<marek_> sure
<EagleScreen> !ask | matt123
<ubottu> matt123: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<matt123> nvidia pripority driver, can it be installed on the server kernel?
<marek_> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180 ?
<vonkleist> matt123, I'm not sure, but why would you like to do that?
<matt123> vonkleist, that is a good question, I have installed server, and now have added kubuntu, but the refresh is very slow
<evremonder> sorry! I don't konw anything about python
<v3trae> trying to point firefox at thuinderbird for e-mail handling, it's already installed, where exactly do i point it? I don't see thunderbird in /bin/
<kaddi_> try /usr/bin
<v3trae> kaddi_: there it is, thank you
<matt123> Hi - does anyone know what text editor you can use when you only have a terminal?
<binMonkey> matt, you can use vim.
<OxDeadC0de> matt123: nano, vim, vi, emacs
<v3trae> matt123: i like nano personally.
<v3trae> matt123: smallest learning curve in my opinion
<matt123> thank you
<cbwcjw2> I love nano. Small, but your features are there.
<v3trae> yeah, i'm a big fan
<v3trae> class i'm in we have to use vi and it makes me really mad
<cbwcjw2> Ouch, If its graphical, kate works really well for me as well.
<genii> pico also
<OxDeadC0de> vi sucks imo, vim is where it's at ;)
<OxDeadC0de> :%s/replace/with/g  (/g=global instead of just first occurance on each line) , :w, :wq, :q, :q!, i, r, o, c, p, v-c-p, and that's just the tip of the iceburg! folding is neat-o..
<OxDeadC0de> folding alone when used properly can make vim worth it.. can make a huge source code file completely navigateable
<v3trae> is there a way to get the CL ftp application to show progress bars on uploads and downloads?
<vbgunz> I have an old installation and there is something I need to salvage. I cannot boot into the old installation to do it :( I need to get the *old* dpkg --get-selections ... anyone know how I can do this?
<zaapiel> how do i get kde 4.2 for 8.10?
<cbwcjw2> zaapiel:http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<zaapiel> ty cbwcjw2
<cbwcjw2> Sure thing
<cbwcjw> Wow! cbwcjw is finally not in use. Took long enough.
<OxDeadC0de> vbgunz you may be able to boot on a live cd, mount the hd, then chdir to it?
<OxDeadC0de> er, vbgunz: chroot to it
<v3trae> vbgunz: still having troubles?
<OxDeadC0de> zaapiel see topic
<underdog_> does anyone know how to change the ubuntu's system language?
<v3trae> underdog_: System Settings>Regional & Language
<zaapiel> wow
<zaapiel> kde 4.2 is slick
<hybrid> looks good
<v3trae> zaapiel: yeah i upgraded last night, i likes it
<zaapiel> no more panel glitch
<zaapiel> that was getting on my nerves
<v3trae> zaapiel: have you installed the nvidia 180.22 drivers?
<v3trae> zaapiel: cause i recommend it as far as performance
<zaapiel> nah, where i get those?
<underdog_> v3trae: sorry, i'm using ubuntu
<underdog_> i'm in the wrong channel :)
<v3trae> underdog_: thats okay =)
<underdog_> do you know how by any chance?? =)
<v3trae> zaapiel: nvidias website, i'll find you the walkthrough
<zaapiel> k ty
<v3trae> underdog_: to switch channels?
<underdog_> hehe no
<underdog_> the language
<v3trae> underdog_: oh no, i haven't run gnome in a long time
<v3trae> underdog_: #ubuntu chat can probably help you
<v3trae> zaapiel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=993788 is a good walkthrough, although it applies to gnome, so when you're rebooting gdm, just change gdm to kdm and stick to the routine and you'll do fine.
<underdog_> v3trae: np.  thanks.
<v3trae> underdog_: absolutely =)
<zaapiel> ah ill just wait
<zaapiel> no worries
<v3trae> zaapiel: only takes about 20 minutes including reboot time
<Gun_Smoke> No default weather widget in 4.1 eh?
<Gun_Smoke> pretty odd
<dr_Willis> None in 4.2 - but i think theres one in 4.2 now
<dr_Willis> oops 4.1 :)
<Gun_Smoke> 4.2 had one.
<Gun_Smoke> I just left 4.2 for 4.1 and was surprise it was missing.. as important as a caculator if you ask me.
<v3trae> weather is overrated =P
<v3trae> i can't even get conky to work on 4.2 =*(
<dr_Willis> conky has always been a bit tricky to get to display properly on gnome and kde.
<dr_Willis> due to how they take over the  root window/desktop layers.
<v3trae> i can get it to display in a window, but i can't get it to melt to background =*(
<v3trae> yeah well, i don't know any alternatives that are that simple
<v3trae> everything is all GUI ish and ugly
<v3trae> if i could port rainmeter over to linux i'd do it in a second, i love that on my windows box.
<dr_Willis> Using conky on kde 4.2 .. is sort of like err....     Putting a Posteit note on a 100000$ plasma tv. to show you the channel lisings. :)
<dr_Willis> but if it works. ;)
<v3trae> haha well, its minimalistic. i like the floating text idea. Adium is my favorite chat program on the planet because it just floats without windows and borders.
<dr_Willis> Ages ago the big 'trick' was to use a xterm, or whatever,   with no borders/transparent/below all  on the root window. and have it run top, or some other tool
<C_Kode> How do you get the cube to work in 4.2?  I just installed apt-get install kubuntu and now the cube stopped working even after I reenabled it
<C_Kode> At least control+alt Left or right arrow worked with Gnome.
<yuriy> C_Kode: you enabled it in kde system settings?
<v3trae> dr_Willis: alot of people use xterm in the same functino to get a floating terminal, which i found to be a pain in the ass, i just use tilda.
<C_Kode> yuriy, Lets see/
<zaapiel> dude
<zaapiel> wtf
<zaapiel> i dont have srm anymore
<C_Kode> yuriy, It says it's enabled.
<zaapiel> i thought that was built into kubuntu
<yuriy> C_Kode: look at the settings for it
<DeeDotDee> Would it be possible to take the CD image and burn it to a DVD correctly? Or should I just bunker up and download a huge DVD ISO ?
<syockit> DeeDotDee: should be possible
<v3trae> DeeDotDee: probably no idea how to do it though
<C_Kode> yuriy, I see.  It's Ctrl+F11 instead of Ctrl+atl+direction
<DeeDotDee> syockit: Nero doesn't like giving it a DVD-R
<v3trae> DeeDotDee: nero's for chumps
<syockit> DeeDotDee: No other burning solution?
<syockit> DeeDotDee: alcohol etc
<DeeDotDee> syockit: BurnAware Free?
<v3trae> DeeDotDee: are you on windows? @_@
<DeeDotDee> v3trae: yes, obviously I am downloading an install CD/DVD
<v3trae> DeeDotDee: oh, well in that case yeah i dunno, if nero can't do it i don't know what would.
<DeeDotDee> I can't find LTS 8.04.2 , just 8.04.1
<DeeDotDee> on DVD
<syockit> evil vendors locking their hardware
<v3trae> DeeDotDee: and considering this is support for kubuntu everyone would assume you're asking about kubuntu, IE you're running it. So obviously isn't really appropriate.
<C_Kode> yuriy, Thanks.
<v3trae> DeeDotDee: just download the dvd imo
<DeeDotDee> The DVD/CD ISO isn't supported?
<DeeDotDee> WTF
<v3trae> DeeDotDee: why don't you just get 8.10?
<DeeDotDee> v3trae: I had issues with it
<syockit> DeeDotDee: try infrarecorder maybe
<syockit> DeeDotDee: burnaware looks creepy to me
<v3trae> syockit: windows apps look creepy. esp free ones.
<syockit> v3trae: at least you can trust them gpl'ed ones
<v3trae> DeeDotDee: 64 bit or 32 bit?
<DeeDotDee> 32
<v3trae> DeeDotDee: yeah i dont have any luck with 8.4.2 either.
<v3trae> DeeDotDee: finding it that is
<DeeDotDee> v3trae: I found the CD ISO's
<DeeDotDee> many many of those
<DeeDotDee> I guess I'll just get the DVD ISO of 8.04.1 , then upgrade
<DeeDotDee> Or try to find the shipit's of 8.04
<DeeDotDee> probably in the trash by now
<v3trae> DeeDotDee: http://club.cdfreaks.com/f34/possible-burn-cd-iso-onto-dvd-make-act-like-cd-195123/
<Gun_Smoke> aptitude show plasmoid-weather for my simple weather solution.. I don't know why they didn't include that by default
<v3trae> DeeDotDee: check that out, it might help
<DeeDotDee> Or maybe I should win the lotto and be able to afford both CD-Rs and DVD-Rs
<DeeDotDee> yeah.. that's it
<v3trae> DeeDotDee: lol you and me both.
<OxDeadC0de> for weather on 4.2 it's in extragear, you can download and install it.. it was to late to get the new weather plasmoid into 4.2 release (But I hear it's working great now)
<DeeDotDee> I wonder why they didn't do shipits on U/Kubuntu 8.04.2 LTS?
<DeeDotDee> or even 8.01
<DeeDotDee> er, 8.04.1
<v3trae> DeeDotDee: maybe not a big enough release? shrug
<Gun_Smoke> OR, you should just be able to jigdo the iso
<DeeDotDee> I guess they thought people could just upgrade
<Gun_Smoke> Figure the Idea behind ship-it is to get the .debs to those who don't have the bandwidth to pull down the base
<DeeDotDee> I don't have the bandwidth, I can download about 1-1.5 GBs a night is all
<DeeDotDee> after that it's 425 MBs per rolling 24 hours
<DeeDotDee> 1-6 AM I get unlimited
<OxDeadC0de> or to those who want the prestige of having an official kubuntu cd that has a silver bottom
<DeeDotDee> (limited to my speed plan of course)
<Gun_Smoke> yeah so DeeDotDee, you should look into Jigdo then..
<DeeDotDee> "Jigdo" ?
<Gun_Smoke> you can upgrade iso's for the packages only needed..
<Gun_Smoke> Save massive amounts of bandwidth
<DeeDotDee> Gun_Smoke: I'll see if "Infra Recorder" , as on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto, says to try.
<OxDeadC0de> it would be really really cool, if adept etc could do diff's on upgrades instead of full package upgrades.. that might save a bit of bandwidth.
<DeeDotDee> can burn a CD ISO to DVD
<DeeDotDee> if not, I'll just get the damn 8.04.1
<Gun_Smoke> You only ever really need 1 iso.  no matter how you get it, as long as you hold onto either the CD/DVD or plain image, it can scan an image or the CD's
<v3trae> dear christ i hate azureus
<Gun_Smoke> DeeDotDee: that will burn your image just fine.. but to aquire the image you can use a few methods.
<DeeDotDee> Gun_Smoke: Yes, like wget in cygwin
<DeeDotDee> :o
<Gun_Smoke> ftp, http, torrents, jigdo, rsync
<OxDeadC0de> i personally like the error checking on torrents, and the few thousand seeds
<Gun_Smoke> DeeDotDee: it uses wget. But the importing feature is it only get the debs you need and not the entire 700M iso all over again
<DeeDotDee> Gun_Smoke: Why hasn't someone made a "converter tool" anyway?
<DeeDotDee> I'm sure I'm not the only one with DVD-R's only
<v3trae> DeeDotDee: maybe you should make it =P
<OxDeadC0de> i doubt it'd be hard in linux
<OxDeadC0de> :P
<syockit> DeeDotDee: But I've burned CD iso on a dvd-r before!!
<Gun_Smoke> http://www.dirac.org/linux/debian/jigdo/debian-jigdo-mini-howto_en-1.8.html
<syockit> using normal, conventional methods
<v3trae> any opinions on best graphical ftp client?
<DeeDotDee> Filezilla?
<OxDeadC0de> ya I don't see why it wouldn't work just poping the dvd-r in and .. burn image to dvd..
<v3trae> theres a linux prot for filezilla? awesome
<Gun_Smoke> it's just a pllugin
<Pici> Filezilla is not a plugin for firefox/mozilla.
<v3trae> it isn't on windows anyway.
<syockit> On windows? smartftp
<DeeDotDee> that's another reason I want to get on linux, I'm already there besides mIRC
<DeeDotDee> SmartFTP went to payfor
<Gun_Smoke> DeeDotDee: wubi to get started?
<v3trae> no i'm looking for linux, i use filezilla when i'm on windows though
<v3trae> DeeDotDee: irssi = elite
<syockit> oh, has it been that long since I last used it
<Gun_Smoke> irssi is a good skill to have
<DeeDotDee> v3trae: last time i tried WINE + mIRC , I ended up with screwed up nicklists and people already left and all kinds of crap
<Gun_Smoke> it doesn't take but 10 minutes to get going with it
<v3trae> i use irssi on windows even, gui's piss me off.
<v3trae> DeeDotDee: yeah use irssi, its light weight, easy to use, and runs in a terminal for those "oh crap i just blew up X and need help fixing it" situations
<v3trae> =P
<DeeDotDee> does irssi have flood protections?
<v3trae> DeeDotDee: /shrug, i don't run into flooding in the channels i go in
<DeeDotDee> DCC? PMs? nick changes? flood joins?
 * DeeDotDee sighs
<v3trae> DeeDotDee: pms and nick changes for sure. i don't do DCC anymore.
<Gun_Smoke> DeeDotDee: have a look at it's config options
<DeeDotDee> Sure, I'll just get out my crystal ball for when I install it if I ever get linux installed and bam.. config options galore.
<Gun_Smoke> or google
<v3trae> or don't be a dick @_@
<Gun_Smoke> http://irssi.org/documentation/manual
<Gun_Smoke> http://tinyurl.com/bq29z2
<Gun_Smoke> http://irssi.org/documentation/tips
<DeeDotDee> It probably isn't customizable as mIRC
<v3trae> DeeDotDee: mIRC is for script kiddies and /b/tards.
<AlanasAnikonis> v3trae:  now that's just a lame generalization
<DeeDotDee> "/b/tards" ?
<v3trae> AlanasAnikonis: shrug
<JontheEchidna> DeeDotDee: regulars of 4chan's /b/ message board
<AlanasAnikonis> /b/ people don't even need mIRC :P
<AlanasAnikonis> they have their precious board
<v3trae> AlanasAnikonis: they use irc for raids
<DeeDotDee> I have no idea who these BB people are or their board.
<v3trae> DeeDotDee: you're probably better off
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<AlanasAnikonis> was gonna say the same thing, haha
<AlanasAnikonis> what has been seen, cannot be unseen
<DeeDotDee> Sounds like some swell ole chaps ?
<v3trae> DeeDotDee: if by swell old chaps you mean pedophiles. Then yes.
<DeeDotDee> LOL
<DeeDotDee> Stephanie Cane is as close as to that I want to see.
<Gun_Smoke> I'd say if irssi can't do it, it can't be done.
<v3trae> Gun_Smoke: /agree
<AlanasAnikonis> i want graphical smileys ;)
<AlanasAnikonis> so tell me how it works.. *chuckle*
<Gun_Smoke> :)
<v3trae> AlanasAnikonis: is there a smiley for D= cause if there isn't, worthless.
<AlanasAnikonis> all can be done in mIRC
<AlanasAnikonis> or maybe konversation
<v3trae> AlanasAnikonis: sigh
<AlanasAnikonis> i am interested in Chatzilla
<AlanasAnikonis> to remove the smileys from it :P
<Gun_Smoke> yeah I hate them
<AlanasAnikonis> some people must like them cause they're on by default
<DeeDotDee> v3trae: was there a proper version of FileZilla?
<v3trae> DeeDotDee: hmm?
<DeeDotDee> If not, I want to complain somewhere
<DeeDotDee> [09:09:49:PM] <v3trae> any opinions on best graphical ftp client?
<v3trae> DeeDotDee: no yeah i got that, i don't get what you're asking.
<Ketrel_> I'm having a problem with 2 plasmoids that come with kde 4.2, can anyone help?  Lancelot and RSSNow
<DeeDotDee> Someone said it was "just a plugin"
<v3trae> DeeDotDee: oh yeah it is it's own app
<Ketrel_> both do not display right when plasma starts
<DeeDotDee> OK
<v3trae> DeeDotDee: sorry, i'm a bit out of it, stayed up all night last night getting this working.
<Ketrel_> anyone?
<v3trae> Ketrel_: i don't use plasmoids sorry.
<balooooon> Hello.  Has anyone noticed a problem with theming in KDE 4.  The style always seems like it goes back to Oxygen.  Anyone else having this problem?
<giz>  balooooon: nope
<v3trae> balooooon: honestly haven't switched off oxygen so no, sorry =(
<balooooon> v3trae: Minimalist! :(
<balooooon> Just kidding. :)
<v3trae> balooooon: =P
<EtFb> When you install a program through Add/Remove Programs (ie Adept), it doesn't add it to your menu until the next time you log in.  Anyone else notice that?
<PSiL0> balooooon: using "bare naked" on 4.2.0.. it doesn't switch back to the default oxygen
<v3trae> i love kwin crashes D=
<mefisto__> EtFb: if you open the menu editor (right-click kmenu button) and save the menu, the new programs appear in the menu
<EtFb> mefisto__: That's a workaround.  Any idea of whether the bug is known to the developers?
<EtFb> mefisto__: (Thanks for the workaround, though.)
<mefisto__> EtFb: it was the same in kde3. I'm sure devs are aware of it. maybe it's not considered a bug
<EtFb> mefisto__: Definitely didn't happen in KDE3.  I recall frequently installing software and having it appear in the menu immediately.
<EtFb> What's the name of the project that maintains the menu?
<mefisto__> EtFb: not all programs will create a menu item, so perhaps it's more to do with the individual packages and how they are installed?
<giz> EtFb: I don't recall that happening untill you logged out and back in
<EtFb> The ones in the Add/Remove Programs subset are supposed to add stuff in the menu as part of what they do, and yes I'm completely certain it didn't require a log out/in or a bit of fiddling with the menu editor to make it work in KDE3.
<EtFb> Other packages are less reliable, of course, but onces maintained by the MOTUs are usually set up to do this.
<mefisto__> EtFb: anyway, the default kde4 menu in kubuntu is kickoff I think
<EtFb> mefisto__: I'll check Launchpad and see if it's been noted.
<EtFb> ... Damn.  Can Launchpad be any less usable?  Really freaky...
<EtFb> Ha!  This explains why I'm having trouble finding it: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=166935
<mefisto__> EtFb: agreed
<balooooon> quit
<EtFb> I'm starting to understand why KDE4 took so long to get minimally usable, if this is how they track their bugs. It's like a graveyard in there.
<benny__> MY KUBUNTU DIDN'T COME
<EtFb> benny__: My aunt has a nice orange non-sequitur that she used to drive to the abattoir every Tuesday.
<drmrhorse> i hope you got yours anyway benny__
<v3trae> i wish truecrypt had a gui for linux =/
<ush_> this really has a separate channel huh
<ush_> just out of curiousity
<ush_> isn't #kde and #ubuntu enough?
<mefisto__> EtFb: have a look at ~/.kde/share/config/kdedrc and see if it has a    [General]    section with        CheckSycoca=true     under it
<EtFb> ush_: Ubuntu is pretty much Gnome-only by default.  When you have a problem with something KDEish in Ubuntu, the Ubuntu people are all "what's a K menu" and the KDE people are "oh gods another n00b Windoze refugee"...
<mefisto__> EtFb: I just added that to mine, installed mplayer, and it appeared in the menu
<irwin> hello
<ush_> i suppose kde is worse than gnome
<ush_> why don't you guys use e17 or xmonad or something?
<Guest10653> hola
<Guest10653> para cuando esta la KDE 4.3?
<EtFb> !es > Guest10653
<ubottu> Guest10653, please see my private message
<mefisto__> ush_: kubuntu is not the same as kde or ubuntu. why shouldn't it have a dedicated help channel?
<ush_> what's the difference?
<EtFb> mefisto__: My kdedrc only has a [$Version] section. I figure adding something to a file in Windows .ini format is safe, so...
<mefisto__> ush_: ubuntu uses gnome, not kde. and kde uses whatever. ubuntu + kde = something other than both of those
<ush_> i understand how it works
<jimmy51_home> is kde 4.2 going to be pushed as a system update sometime soon?
<EtFb> mefisto__: What does "Sycoca" mean?
<mefisto__> EtFb: I got that from http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase-runtime/userguide/userguide.pdf KSycoca section, p. 164
<ush_> you guys should edit your xinitrc, try out some new wms
<ush_> it's good for your experience, your mind
<mefisto__> EtFb: I think it's system configuration cache
<ush_> i fly with xmonad
<EtFb> ush_: I played with Xubuntu (ie xfce + Ubuntu) for a while, but it was just too underfeatured.  KDE suits my brain, modulo all the flaky bits in KDE4.
<ush_> you don't need a new OS for a new WM/DE you know ;)
<ush_> the only reason i'd even consider doign that was if i installed KDE
<ush_> it's like that thing in the x-files that simultaneously takes over your body and keeps you alive
<ush_> not to troll or anything...but even linus hates it now
<EtFb> ush_: He's said he's moving away temporarily, and will try again next time he upgrades.
<ush_> kdemod is a step in the right direction though
<EtFb> Having used KDE4.1, I sympathise; I almost upgraded back to 8.04 and KDE3, but the improvements in KDE4.2 are excellent.
<mefisto__> ush_: I also read he thinks xmonad is for losers :)
<obsidian> is anyone else able to build the kdebase package from source?
<ush_> heh...i like it a lot more than KDE, i'll tell you that
<EtFb> mefisto__: That config change didn
<EtFb> mefisto__: That config change didn't work.
<ush_> fluxbox isn't too shabby either
<obsidian> If we just do apt-get source kdebase, then debuild binary, it fails!
<EtFb> mefisto__: Did I need to log out and in to activate it?
<obsidian> could this possibly be?
<obsidian> this is in intrepid, 8.10...
<obsidian> One of the patches built into the package fails: Hunk #1 FAILED at 81
<obsidian> !!
<obsidian> I have never seen this before.
<mefisto__> EtFb: try lancelot menu (that's what I'm using now). maybe it is specific to kickoff after all. I thought I noticed the same behaviour with lancelot too though (apart from just now installing mplayer after editing kdedrc)
<EtFb> mefisto__: Haven't heard of that. Can you give me a link?
<jimmy51_home> dangit
<jimmy51_home> i just tried to buy a kubuntu hat from the canonical store.  apparantely they don't ship to america
<jimmy51_home> boo
<mefisto__> EtFb: it's in my "add widgets" list on kde 4.2. If you have 4.1 you can install plasmoid-lancelot
<mefisto__> EtFb: http://lancelot.fomentgroup.org/main
<EtFb> mefisto__: I'm on 4.2 (if I were still on 4.1 I'd've thrown my laptop out the window by now).  Is it Lancelot Launcher or Lancelot Parts?
<EtFb> s/Parts/Part/
<mefisto__> EtFb: launcher. not sure what the parts thing is meant to be, can't get it to do anything
<obsidian> So, is anyone else able to build KDE from source then?
<EtFb> mefisto__: Hate the icon...
<EtFb> mefisto__: Looks good, though.
<mefisto__> EtFb: me too. it's configurable!
<EtFb> mefisto__: So it is!  That's the KDE I remember!
<mefisto__> EtFb: it also integrates the krunner (alt+F2) so you can just type to search apps, bookmarks, calculate etc
<vbgunz> where is daskreech!?
<EtFb> mefisto__: Shiny!  That's so much better it's frightening!
<mefisto__> EtFb: I really don't like kickoff. I find it confusing to navigate. I wouldn't mind if lancelot became kubuntu's default menu, maybe with a kubuntu logo icon
<EtFb> mefisto__: Tried assigning a keyboard shortcut and it didn't work.  And I can't resize the menu (it drags instead of resizing).  So it has rough edges.  But it's much better.  Add my vote for Lancelot as the KDE 4 menu.
 * ush_ sighs
<ush_> they banned me in #ubuntu
<v3trae_> vbgunz: i been looking for him too =P
<v3trae_> ush_: whatfer
<mefisto__> EtFb: yes the resizing is wierd, but it does work. just looks like it doesn't when dragging
<EtFb> mefisto__: So it does.  Have to close and reopen.  Bug, then.
<EtFb> Might pop over to #plasma and see if "Mr Lancelot" is around...
<vbgunz> v3trae_: I solved the ethernet issue. turns out my ethernet was just fine. I am so stupid I just forgot to allow myself access through the router as I filter on mac addresses... its been so long since I played with my router :)
<v3trae_> vbgunz: rofl
<v3trae_> vbgunz: hahahaha
<v3trae_> vbgunz: it's always the simplist explanation isn't it
<ush_> here's a question i already know the answer to
<ush_> but i'm curious if you guys can do it
<ush_> how do you spoof your mac address in two commands?
<vbgunz> heh. yeah. blew my head open on that one. I need an idiot rewards
<mefisto__> EtFb: and the shortcut option in lancelot didn't work for me either, but in systemsettings > keyboard & mouse > global keyboard shortcuts, KDE component: lancelot you can set a shortcut that will work
<v3trae_> ush_: sudo apt-get install sub7 && sh ~/scripts/hackthegibson
<ush_> no, one that works on any distro
<v3trae_> ush_: that was a joke @_@
<ush_> i don't get it :/
<vbgunz> keep is no longer packaged in kubuntu. anyone know of a good gui for backing up, preferably something rsync worthy, quick?
<EtFb> mefisto__: Hang on - how do I suspend now?  Oh wait - that's probably available as a separate widget...
<vbgunz> I can get keep but never liked it anyhow :/
<v3trae_> ush_: sub7 is an old vb windows app for 12 year olds to hack there friends. hack the gibson is a joke from the 90's movie about hackers.
<ush_> ah ok
<buckethead> hack the gibson? wow. key auld lang syne please. Haha.
<ush_> join our ubuntu distro
<ush_> #unbuntu
<ush_> where there's no software at all
<ush_> so nothing gets screwed up
<v3trae_> ush_: you mean xubuntu? xD
<ush_> no
<ush_> #unbuntu
<v3trae_> ush_: SIGH
 * ush_ glares at that guy]
<v3trae_> ush_: you just don't grab onto jokes do you
 * ush_ starts foaming at the mouth
<ush_> you came at a bad time tillisonc
<ush_> can you give us a minute
<ush_> i can't believe that worked
<EtFb> vbgunz: I went searching for a good backup program once (in Feisty I suspect) and was disgusted at the utter uselessness of everything.  Nowadays I just rely on man rsync.
<ush_> wait until you have to thread rsync through su, there's a pain
<ush_> the whole thing becomes some big SSH ordeal
<datrev> здравствуйте люди, как в kopete изменить положение popups?
<ush_> datrev: pidgin
<EtFb> !ru | datrev
<ubottu> datrev: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<datrev> how i can replace popups?
<ush_> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<ush_> if kopete does what i think it does
<hubar_> question, I got this error: Library "kcm_fonts" not found after upgrading to KDE4.2 (in kde-experimental repository), anyone knows how to fix it?
<mefisto__> sudo apt-get remove --purge ush_
<ush_> that's bad for your digestive track
 * EtFb wonders why mefisto__ is trying to remove all the build packages of ush_...
<ush_> over here you can do yaourt -S kopete-antispam
<ush_> i dunno how effective it is
<vbgunz> EtFb: I feel that. a true Ghost alternative would be slamming popping cracking huh ;)
<mefisto__> EtFb: ush conflicts with other useful ones and should be removed completely :)
<EtFb> vbgunz: Given the quality of the existing products, I could probably write something better (as a front-end to rsync) in half an hour in Gambas, but who has even that much time?
<EtFb> mefisto__: Have you submitted a bug report about ush_?  Perhaps if you rebuild him from source?
<vbgunz> EtFb: heh
<ush_> i'm a poet
<EtFb> Probably need to add the backpoets repositories then...
 * ush_ cringes
<hubar_> Anyone has any ideas?
 * EtFb is amazed at how witty EtFb is
<ush_> soudns like you need kcm_fonts, hubar_
<[layer5]> you guys got any tips on makin mah sound card work? it's recognizing there is one, and even adjusts when i change the vol - but i get no sound
<hubar_> ush_: hmm do you know which package I need?
<ush_> layer5: alsa or oss
<[layer5]> i think oss
<ush_> hubar_: google site:ubuntu.com (or wherever the repos are) kcm_fonts
<EtFb> [layer5]: I got mine working with sudo modprobe snd_intel_hda, and then added snd_intel_hda as a line in /etc/modules.  Try that, since it seems to solve the lion's share of problems, and it can't hurt.
<[layer5]> aiigh will try
<EtFb> [layer5]: (That is, the modprobe can't hurt.  Don't add the line if it doesn't immediately work!)
<[layer5]> hah, okay! :)
<nabil> slt tt le monde
<ush_> And the watchman told, saying, He came even unto them, and cometh not again: and the driving is like the driving of Jehu the son of Nimshi; for he driveth furiously.
<hubar_> alright, thanks, ush_ :)
<[layer5]>  EtFb: "FATAL: Module snd_intel_hda not found."
<ush_> layer5: restart the sound daemon first
<mefisto__> [layer5]: it might be loaded as 2nd soundcard if you have two
<[layer5]> ush_ : how to?
<[layer5]> mefisto : i think i have only 1
<EtFb> EtFb: OK, then it's time for prayer.  Drop to your knees and make a heartfelt plea to Google that She might look upon you with benevolence.
<ush_> sudo /etc/(wherever you keep the daemons in ubuntu)/oss restart
<EtFb> Sorry, that was for [layer5].  Dunno what I was thinking.
<[layer5]> hah
<ush_> or just 'sound'
<ush_> the hell do i know
<[layer5]> k ill try dat
<ush_> pro tip: use alsa
<EtFb> It helps to know the precise model of your sound card, [layer5]
<hubar_> hmm let me see if this fixed that. :)
<[layer5]> i kno, right!
<mefisto__> [layer5]: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<ush_> he has oss, doesn't he?
<vbgunz> I was really thinking that if I upgrade my processor, ram, gpu, I would at least see faster copying/moving of files. why does it almost feel the same?
<[layer5]> shutdown and then restarted... sudo modprobe snd_intel_hda again?
<[layer5]> it seems its alsa
<vbgunz> I went from a single 32bit core to a quad 64bit core. from 1gb ddr ram to 6gb ddr2 ram. a 256 fx5600 to a 7900 gtx duo.... copying and moving files feel almost the same :/ why? I thought things would speed up by about 4x ?
<vbgunz> granted I do feel a huge improvement overall, the copying and moving is what has me frustrated in a sense... what do I need to do to improve these operations?
<mefisto__> vbgunz: ext4 filesystem?
<vbgunz> ext3
<vbgunz> is ext4 supposed to be faster?
<mefisto__> vbgunz: no, I mean that would probably improve it
<vbgunz> oh
<vbgunz> heh
<mefisto__> vbgunz: supposedly. google it to see review/benchmarks etc
<vbgunz> I have no idea how to even try converting over 200GB ext3 to ext4 ... I have no other place to put the files :O
<vbgunz> I'll google it though :)
<ush_> get a new harddrive ;)
<ush_> failsafe
<ush_> except when it fails
<EtFb> vbgunz: In any efficient operating system, disk operation speed is bounded by the speed of the disk hardware.
<EtFb> vbgunz: So it's a bit like asking: I got a new car, but when I drive at the legal speed limit I don't get home any faster than I used to...
<vbgunz> heh
<ush_> etfb: depends on the acceleration
<EtFb> ush_: Only if you're driving a very short distance...
<ush_> well, no
<mefisto__> EtFb: nice analogy
<ush_> only if you're driving for short intervals with a lot of stopping
<vbgunz> not sure what I would need that would at least show me a really good improvement. I'd hate to turn a 2 hour operation into a 1 hour 50 minute operation... im talking at least 2x faster.
<EtFb> ush_: Otherwise, 0 to 100 in 5 seconds doesn't make much difference when it's 50km to home.
<ush_> what if you speed faster than cops can even WITNESS
<EtFb> ush_: Quantum commuting!
<vbgunz> heh
<EtFb> ush_: "Dispatch, I just clocked a guy going over the limit in a 100 zone.  I know where he is or how fast he's going, but not both..."
 * ush_ cringes again
<vbgunz> well I just copied 5GB in about 5 minutes. whats faster than that?
<ush_> copying 6GB in 5 minutes?
<vbgunz> I ask because lately I been copying whole harddrives albeit small ones but the copying I think imo takes too long
<vbgunz> yeah
<vbgunz> no a little over 5GB
<powertoo108> Does anyone know if this is a normally executing command? /usr/bin/kcmshell printers --embed-proxy 71304519 --lang en_US
<ush_> uhhhhhhhhh.yes
<powertoo108> ush_: Talking to me?
<mefisto__> powertoo108: maybe you want kcmshell4 instead?
<ush_> yup
<powertoo108> mefisto__: I didn't knowingly run it, but I found that it was run by sudo and the proxy is suspicious to me
<Spinshank> im having trubble accessing my ntfs drives. can anyone help me
<powertoo108> mefisto__: ush_ I also found these commands: COMMAND=/usr/bin/gconftool --get /system/http_proxy/use_http_proxy, and COMMAND=/usr/bin/gconftool --get /system/http_proxy/host, and COMMAND=/usr/bin/gconftool --get /system/http_proxy/port
<ush_> sounds like you're being ultrahacked
<ush_> tape up your asshole and get in for a rough one
<powertoo108> ush_: Where do I start with forensics to find the entry point as well as anything that has been unknowingly changed?
<ush_> unplug your computer
<[layer5]> loool
<ush_> wait me for me to give you instructions
<vbgunz> I cannot write to a drive that is ext3 and nothing funny about it mounting as ro or something in fstab. why can I not write/delete on it?
<Spinshank> gay i cant access my 500 and 750 gb hdds
<Spinshank> -_- no music
<powertoo108> ush_: ?
<ush_> powertoo108: if we're going to make any progress here, you're going to have to start following my instructions
<mefisto__> vbgunz: type: mount     does it show as mounted rw ?
<powertoo108> ush_: ok
<vbgunz> mefisto__: one sec
<vbgunz> /dev/sdc1 on /media/extradisk type ext3 (rw)
<vbgunz> but I cannot write too it... hmm maybe its owned by root?
<eightiesk> anyone know where i might get lancelot?
<eightiesk> !lancelot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lancelot
<mefisto__> eightiesk: install plasmoid-lancelot
<eightiesk> thanks
<eightiesk> i was in the middle of burning a cd last night
<eightiesk> kubuntu froze up on me so i restarted x
<eightiesk> and i had to restart.
<eightiesk> happen like that to anyone else?
<EtFb> How do I add Suspend To RAM and Suspend To Disk to my taskbar/dock/panel/whatever it's called?
<EtFb> It seems to be missing from Lancelot...
<mikekap_> If anybody cares, theres a workaround for getting equations to work in office 2007 under wine
<mikekap_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6673381
<mefisto__> EtFb: there's lock/logout but that does the same as logout in lancelot. but I just noticed when you click and hold on the "turn off computer" button it gives you a menu with suspend functions
<EtFb> mefisto__: Which button is that?
<Ketrel> I'm having a problem with pidgin (I'm also asking in Pidgin) but when a conversation has focus, no sound plays, but when it doesn't have focus, sound plays
<EtFb> Wait, found it.  Thanks, mefisto__.
<mefisto__> EtFb: after you choose to log out it pops up a window with "log out" "restart computer" "turn off computer" and the restart and turn off buttons have a downward arrow. you can click and hold down mouse button to get a menu
<vbgunz> how can I add my windows disk into grub?
<EtFb> vbgunz: That's got to be a pretty common question.  Pardon me while I ask ubottu...
<EtFb> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<mefisto__> vbgunz: NTFS Configuration Tool, in system submenu
<EtFb> Hmmph.  No use there.
<mefisto__> vbgunz: oh, wrong question
<vbgunz> I no longer have the grub admin module. I am on jaunty
<vbgunz> am hand editing it and think I got it. seems jaunty introduced using uuid over (hd0,0), etc
<mefisto__> vbgunz: is kgrubeditor installed?
<vbgunz> mefisto__: one sec
<vbgunz> mefisto__: no
<vbgunz> mefisto__: I think I got it
<ubuntu_> türkçe bileniniz var mı
<ubuntu_> ?
<ubuntu_> burada
<ubuntu_> ?
<vbgunz> I always tripped up over the (hd0,0) part... I never know how to get it and always forget to write it down... for the first time ever though if it can use uuid then I hope it works :)
<vbgunz> mefisto__: will let you know how it turns out :)
<Spinshank> its easer if you use 2 hard drives
<Spinshank> i have vista + windows 7 + kubuntu
<mefisto__> !tr | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ubuntu_> hmm oke
<Spinshank> and i can boot into kubuntu in windows with vmware
<ubuntu_> i just have a problem
<Spinshank> yeah
<Spinshank> what is it
<ubuntu_> oke
<Spinshank> !winamp
<ubottu> winamp is a windows music player. On Ubuntu you can use beep-media-player or xmms as alternative.
<mefisto__> Spinshank: audacious is good too, with winamp-like interface
<adben> or better amarok
<Spinshank> i have anarok atm the eq is good on it
<CuriosTiger> Hi all
<ubuntu_> i couldn't delete files on desktop!
<Spinshank> but i want one that can compile a db and has search tools
<CuriosTiger> I'm having an audio problem that I think is related to my user profile. When I log in, the login sound plays, then an error message shows up about phonon failing and falling back to the default audio device
<Spinshank> are you on kde or gnome?
<adben> amarok too
<CuriosTiger> once it does that, I get no more audio until I log out
<adben> this is #kubuntu = kde
<CuriosTiger> (This is Ubuntu 8.10 with KDE retrofitted to make it Kubuntu, if that makes a difference)
<Spinshank> is kaffeine an good
<eightiesk> i like kaffeine
<eightiesk> lot.
<adben> and dragon?
<Spinshank> has anyone had a problem with running ntfs?
<mefisto__> CuriosTiger: look at systemsettings > multimedia   and see if changing things there helps.
<CuriosTiger> Hrm. I have a System Settings -> Sound control panel, which seems to list umpteen variants of the same nforce audio driver
<CuriosTiger> but messing around in there did not appear to help
<EtFb> Spinshank: I think Kaffeine is one of the best open source projects since Firefox, personally.
<CuriosTiger> I also have selections named just hw:0.0 and hw:2.0
<Spinshank> vlc is good
<mefisto__> CuriosTiger: do you have more than one soundcard?
<CuriosTiger> mefisto: No; it just has multiple output options (e.g. front speakers jacks, rear speaker jacks, SPDIF out)
<roccity> vlc is good c can play lots of formatsause you
<roccity> but also it can play partial strems
<mefisto__> CuriosTiger: cat /proc/asound/modules
<Spinshank> mines fine with audio and i have 7.1 and coax and hdmi
<mefisto__> CuriosTiger: does it show one line, or more?
<CuriosTiger> one line:  0 snd_intel8x0
<CuriosTiger> spinshank: The funny thing is, it plays the login sound, so I know the card works on some level.
<CuriosTiger> But then this phonon error notification comes up, and after that -- silence
<mefisto__> CuriosTiger: when does it come up? when trying to play music?
<NGL-TwYsTeD> got a broadcom corperation BCM4818 pcmcia card for laptop trying to get it to connect any networking friends here :D
<Temujin> i'm having trouble upgrading to KDE 4.2
<CuriosTiger> mefisto: Immediately upon login. Almost seems like it's the playback of the login chime that triggers it
<Temujin> i keep getting a dpkg error on kdebase-workspace-wallpapers_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa5_all.deb
<Spinshank> i need a Adobe Flash Player for 64bit :(
<Temujin> it complains about overwriting /usr/share/wallpapers/Blue_Curl/metadata.desktop since it's also in kdebase-workspace-data\
<Temujin> has anyone seen this?
<mefisto__> CuriosTiger: hmm. so you hear the login notification sound, then the error notification window, then no sound
<CuriosTiger> mefisto: Yep.
<mefisto__> CuriosTiger: do you hear the whole sound, or does it seem to cut off abruptly?
<CuriosTiger> mefisto: It seems to cut off abruptly, towards the very end though
<CuriosTiger> e.g. I hear several seconds of it
<CuriosTiger> and that abrupt cutoff coincides with the appearance of the popup, hence why I think they're related
<mefisto__> CuriosTiger: I ask because that's what I got after first logon, but after that sound was working normally
<Temujin> interestingly (CuriousTiger and mefisto__), my sound also cuts out almost immediately after the login chime starts playing
<CuriosTiger> It says something about falling back to the "default" device -- apparently, the default device can't actually play sound
<CuriosTiger> and while I'm pretty adept at fixing breakage from a server point of view, I haven't messed around with KDE much. I *certainly* don't have a clue how alsa, pulseaudio, phonon, libxine and the rest all interact.
<mefisto__> CuriosTiger: my "pulseaudio" device doesn't work (tested in systemsettings, multimedia) so I put pulseaudio last in the list of preferred devices
<roccity> NGL-TwYsTeD: is the card listed?
<roccity> NGL-TwYsTeD: ingif you type sudo ifconfig -a in a terminal does it show anyth
<roccity> anything
<Spinshank> for those who are runing 64bit and need flash here is the download link http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.d21.1.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<CuriosTiger> mefisto: I was able to trigger the notification alert again by launching JuK -- but every time I try to click on it to read the entire thing, it disappears
<mefisto__> CuriosTiger: whoever does fully understand the mysteries of linux audio lives on a mountain somewhere in the himalayas, and rarely comes down to explain it to the rest of us
<CuriosTiger> mefisto: Hah! I believe it.
<Temujin> ya, i've been fighting an xubuntu 8.10 machine with a sound blaster audigy card (that worked in 8.04)
<CuriosTiger> 8.10 has been problematic for me in general
<CuriosTiger> in part, vmware seems not to like it
<Temujin> the extent of my sound troubleshooting skills ends after lspci and turning everything up in alsamixer
<CuriosTiger> this install is on a physical machine though
<CuriosTiger> Temujin: That's about where I'm at
<CuriosTiger> I know to look at logs, but the logs aren't showing any errors
<CuriosTiger> I'll probably be murdered for this, but I do miss Windows' device manager and dxdiag commands right now. :P
<Temujin> does anyone have any ideas with my KDE 4.2 package error ( kdebase-workspace-wallpapers_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa5_all.deb)?
<mefisto__> the one thing I have sorted is permanently setting default soundcards. I used to get one of two cards randomly set as default on every boot
<mefisto__> Temujin: I have seen people here with that overwrite error, but it's never happened to me. so it's not just you
<CuriosTiger> there does seem to be some lack of forethought here.
<CuriosTiger> I mean, would a "test" button in the sound control panel be too much to ask?
<mefisto__> CuriosTiger: you don't have the test button?
<mefisto__> CuriosTiger: I've upgraded to kde 4.2 and it's there
<CuriosTiger> is it supposed to be the small speaker in the top right?
<CuriosTiger> this is still 4.1
<CuriosTiger> maybe I should upgrade to 4.2 and see if that just magically fixes the issue :)
<Temujin> i don't think it's an actual filesystem permission error.... it says: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-wallpapers_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa5_all.deb (--unpack):.....trying to overwrite `/usr/share/wallpapers/Blue_Curl/metadata.desktop', which is also in package kdebase-workspace-data
<Temujin> seems like some sort of file collision between packages
<mefisto__> CuriosTiger: that's what mine looks like: http://img443.imageshack.us/my.php?image=soundgf6.png
<Temujin> ah, i think i got it...
<Temujin> apt-get remove kdebase-workspace-wallpapers    .... then do the 4.2 upgrade
<Temujin> well, i'm off to restart to see if it comes up in 4.2....   :-)
<CuriosTiger> I can't even see the adept package manager UI to set up the update
<CuriosTiger> it'
<CuriosTiger> it's showing up at its default 9 point font; I'm sitting 10 feet away from my LCD TV and need more like 32 point to read the UI
<CuriosTiger> so, I'll futz with it some other time
<CuriosTiger> right now, it's time for sleep so I don't miss my flight. :D
<CuriosTiger> thanks for trying, guys. I'll probably be back on the weekend to give audio another shot
<CuriosTiger> Goodnight/
<gmathews> Hi is it possible to install compiz on Kubuntu?
<NGL-TwYsTeD> thank you kubuntu channel
<NGL-TwYsTeD> God Bless
<mefisto__> gmathews: yes
<gmathews> mefisto__: is it easy?
<gmathews> or will it conflict with the current KDE in build effects
<mefisto__> gmathews: but it has it's own compositing effects built in
<mefisto__> gmathews: I haven't done it myself in kde4, so I don't know
<gmathews> okay..let me google
<gmathews> mefisto__: what is the difference between KDE 4.1 and 4.2
<v3trae> gmathews: 4.2 is prettier and less buggy in my experience.
<syockit> the most prominent would be the introduction of Desktop Activities
<mefisto__> gmathews: noticably more config options that were missing previously (esp for the panel/taskbar).
<syockit> Panels now hidable
<syockit> You have desktop cube included in the effects
<gmathews> i couldn't find a changelog
<gmathews> between the two
<mefisto__> generally more stable. less crashes
<gmathews> Looks like I am going to update :)
<mefisto__> still far from perfect though
<gmathews> I am debating whether to go back to ubuntu..
<v3trae> gmathews: why?
<gmathews> there are more themes etc for gnome..nothing works on kde 4.1..
<v3trae> gmathews: well i'm not sure what you're trying to do exactly, but i love kde4.2
<v3trae> gmathews: although i haven't looked into UI mods for it, at this point i don't really need it.
<gmathews> i don't like the blue icons ;[
<v3trae> gmathews: who uses icons nowadays
<mefisto__> gmathews: you could use the gnome icons
<gmathews> lol i am still learning guys...I need my icons :P
<gmathews> how do i see if koffice-data-kde4 is installed in terminal?
<v3trae> lol@youtube being down
<gmathews> and why does kubuntu ship with 2 package managers?
<mefisto__> gmathews: both are adept, but one is simplified for browsing and simple installing
<mefisto__> adept installer (simpler) and adept manager (the whole shebang)
<gmathews> mefisto__:i was talking about adept and synaptic?
<v3trae> gmathews: simple for you new guys xD
<gmathews> hahha blah :P
<mefisto__> gmathews: synaptic is the gtk/gnome one
<gmathews> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 60487016493B3065
<gmathews> oh sworry
<gmathews> i see the instructions lol :D
<gmathews> the update manager doesn't tell you how big the update is unless you start updating
<costel> Hello
<zeltak> hi cant find on kubuntu.org how to upgrade to jaunty...anyone care to post a link?
<yao_ziyuan2> in a freshly installed kubuntu,
<yao_ziyuan2> what theme would gtk+ programs use?
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | zeltak
<ubottu> zeltak: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<zeltak> k, i know to expect lots of hell :) i want to help out with bugs etc..
<ActionParsnip> zeltak: its not supported here, its supported in +1
<zeltak> but just cant find how to upgrade...well joing the ubuntu+1 channel, thx :)
<johannes_> hi
<johannes_> how can i have desktopbs icons being shown in kubuntu 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> johannes_: copy them to ~?Desktop
<ActionParsnip> ~/Desktop
<johannes_> ActionParsnip: NO, IT BY by default does not show them on the desktop
<ActionParsnip> JohnFlux: kill the caps
<tom_> hello, looking for help with kde 4.2 pannel with dual screen issue... I want to keep my pannel visable, but on me second screen (where the pannel is not) windows can not use the space....
<ActionParsnip> johannes_: did you recently install kde ontop of ubuntu?
<JohnFlux> ActionParsnip: yes boss
<JohnFlux> ActionParsnip: :-)
<johannes_> ActionParsnip: no, just kubunut
<johannes_> alone
<ActionParsnip> JohnFlux: try renaming your ~/.kde folder and rebooting
<ActionParsnip> JohnFlux: if its better, we know its the config
<ActionParsnip> JohnFlux: you can also rename back as the folder is not deleted
<marek_> hi, i have a problem with connecting to my bluetooth phone - in order to connect to the internet, can you help me?
<JohnFlux> ActionParsnip: i'm not johannes_ :-)
<tom_>  marek_: i can try
<tom_> whats up?
<ActionParsnip> johannes_: read above ^
<johannes_> ActionParsnip: there were three caps by accident i think thats within the limit
<marek_> tom_ well i made a connection with blueman
<ActionParsnip> johannes_: i just hate caps, its no biggy
<marek_> i added my network settings, but after a few seconds
<marek_> i have an information about fail
<johannes_> ActionParsnip: lol...i was just too lazy to use the cursor
<tom_> marek_: this is failure message?
<marek_> i will tell in a moment what it is exactly
<tom_> marek_: ok. are you useing the phone for a modem or trying to provide a gateway for the phone?
<marek_> tom_ my phone is a modem for me
<ActionParsnip> johannes_: anyhoo, rename your .kde folder and reboot, you will get a fresh one with stock settings
<marek_> "connection of interface /dev/rfcomm0 failed"
<tom_> marek_: not too informitive huh? :) does your bluetooth work for other purposes such as obex?
<marek_> tom_ i think so
<marek_> in my opinion there might be a problem with connection settings
<marek_> with all this PPAP CHAP and other options
<marek_> there is a lot of them
<marek_> but i didnt changed them
<marek_> im also using latet 9.04 revision with kde 4.2 svn so im using great new knetworkmanager, but i dont think this is a bug
<marek_> i can connect via konsole
<marek_> with pppd
<johannes_> ActionParsnip: this is a new system, most certainly it is set by default to that show now desktop icons
<tom_> marek_: you have an internet conneciton with the network operator and it works when connecting from your phone?
<ActionParsnip> johannes_: its worth a try
<tom_> marek_: i hope my question was not demening... i just wanted to make shure you wernt trying to use an ISP what wasnt from your cell net operator
<tom_> kind of a "is it pluged in" question....
<SandGorgon> !glade
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glade
<SandGorgon> !libglade
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libglade
<ActionParsnip> !find glade
<ubottu> Found: glade-3, glade-gnome-3, libglade2-0, libglade2-dev, libglade2.0-cil (and 32 others)
<SandGorgon> ty
<jayavardhan> hai
<jayavardhan> is there any one to chat
<altrortla> goodmorning ... i have found UNIONFS psrtition on my PC ... I want to remove it with GPARTED to install kubuntu .... It is possible ? Or it will cause troubles?
<tom_> why would it cuase problems
<altrortla> tom_: I don't know I've read about a particular procedure to follow on eeePC ?
<altrortla> (no "?")
<altrortla> and with liveCD of kubuntu it appears like a remote connection
<tom_> so its an eeepc? as long as you keep the master boot record intact and have a boot loader, you should be good
<altrortla> no isn't
<tom_> are you going to install grub with ubuntu?
<tom_> what other os you got on there?
<altrortla> I have this doubt ... because i have read this about eeePC
<altrortla> In this moment XP home
<tom_> i say your good. ubuntu's dual boot functionallity has matured to be very easy not to mess up
<tom_> did you know you can run ubuntu as an application from windows... make sure you love it enough before you install?
<altrortla> I know kubuntu... this from I'm writing is a kubuntu system...
<altrortla> But the question is ... can I remove UNIONFS with gparted?
<tom_> sweet.... i love kde
<altrortla> me too
<tom_> during the install proccess?
<altrortla> no before
<altrortla> with liveCD
<altrortla> I know how to do ... i don't know if is good
<tom_> why not do it with the install partition tool? what is the unionfs disk? is your cdrom?
<altrortla> no is a partition of HD ...
<tom_> how many harddrives are in your system? why do you have a unionfs part? gparted can del a partion even if it doesnt like the filesystem on that part
<tom_> you can do it, but wiether you should depends on what it is. you have not given much info about it
<altrortla> 1 HD... and I don't know why is there
<tom_> does gparted show the unionfs part on the same disk as your fat disk?
<altrortla> I know only that UNIUNFS appears to be a remote condivided
<altrortla> I'll check
<altrortla> now
<tom_> how big is it?
<tom_> im thinking if you dont know what the part is, than it is a ramdisk from running linux live or it is the recovery partition from your computers manufactor
<altrortla> I have an SDA1 (ntfs) around 75GB and 1 unallocated around 7Mb
<altrortla> too small
<tom_> what device is the unionfs on? something like sdb?
<altrortla> this is what Gparted see
<altrortla> is not seen may be
<tom_> so gparted only shows one drive?
<altrortla> to be clear i have added a extenal HD aroung 40Gb ntfs (it is all allocated) and do not have UNION partition... to recoved data
<tom_> when yo install kubuntu, the installer will allow you to resize your windows partition to make room for kubuntu. then it will install a boot loader - grub - that when your computer boots you can chose between kubuntu or windows. i bet your unionfs part is a temp drive for the linux live
<tom_> if the unionfs drive is there, you can del at that time
<tom_> id unplug your usb drive when you install, just to keep it simple
<altrortla> no trouble... i want to remove completely XP
<tom_> double sweet. then youll select the option "use entire disk" and itll be piece of cake
<altrortla> I hope ... and  so I'll do... but isn't clear what is this UNIONS ... (OMG)
<altrortla> tom_: thanks for your support
<tom_> well, when you install, the partition manager will show you whats there....  if it doesnt make sense or you dont liek it. you can cancel. it wont do anythign to your system untill you pass the harddrive part...
<tom_> good luck. its way easy now days. ive been using kubuntu for about 3 yrs now. its awsome and i havent looked back.
<tom_> hey, anyone want to talke about rendering pro serivces to create a metapackage for a custom desktop?
<tianguolei> 你好
<tianguolei> 有人在马？
<matti_> what should I do to update KDE 4 to the latest version
<tom_> newer than this? http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<ubuntu__> tom_: Still here tom? (altrortla)
<tom_> yep
<ubuntu__> tom_: I have detached external HD... UNIONS still remain like a HD condivided (share) ... no permission to Mount ... No permission to delete
<tom_> this is in "live mode"
<tom_> ?
<ubuntu__> yep live cd
<administrator_> Русские есть ?
<jrmathis> hey everyone..sorry to barge in but i just reinstalled hardy a few days ago because i wanted to switch back to 32 bit, and it seems like everytime i try to do anything: kicker crashes, then eventually all kwin crashes, and the x server gets stuck in an endless cycle...and it's bad. any clue as to what's happening? if there's anymore info i can provide, just ask
<tom_> can you try rebooting but this time to the install option with out the live part? im thinking the unionfs is a temp ramdisk the live linux creates for your live session. i had the impression that gparted did not show this part on your one hd....
<tom_> i dont think youhave anything to worry about, but i empathize that you are.
<ubuntu__> I not the first time that i install Kubuntu... but sure is the first time that I see this such thing
<ubuntu__> az
<tom_> ic
<tom_> so, only one hd in the system and gparted only shows one drive - sda - wth only one part - sda1. where do you see the unionfs part?
<ubuntu__> I see it in dolphin...
<ubuntu__> Achieving Device
<ubuntu__> (HD...)
<tom_> when you clicked on the install program and went through the steps, did the partition tool show the unionfs drive?
<ubuntu__> you say gparted?
<ubuntu__> no i haven't done this alreadry
<jrmathis> it just happened after i typed that..  :|
<jrmathis> someone help :/
<tom_> im not sure if the install script uses gparted or not.... try it out. you can poke around and look at the hardrive and want not with out messing up your system. no changes will be made untill you flick finished/next from the harddrive tool
<tom_> jrmathis: i dont know whats going on, but it sounds like an xserver config issue. you can try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" from a console (hit alt+f2) and then restart kdm  via "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<nacer> does the repo are the same for kde4.2 i386 and amd64 ?
<tom_> nacer: yes
<nacer> tom_: ok because i have a lot of crash with kmail :(
<altrortla> #unionfs
<altrortla> ehi tom
<altrortla> have seen this?
<tom_> nacer: if you were grabing progarms that were not compiled foryour cpu, you would have alot more problems than kmail
<tom_> jrmathis: any luck
<tom_> ?
<TurboKiwi> Hi, plasma has a buggy behaviour on my laptop (kubuntu 8.10, up to date) : the miniatures box (~MS systray icons) plasmoid doesn't update properly for example whan not in a control pannel, and icons appear outside the plasmoid. Whan I try to change the side of the screen a control panel is anchored to, it happens that it displays incorrectly, etc ...
<nacer> tom_: okay
<nacer> tom_: all the other stuff seem to work without crash
<TurboKiwi> Am I the only one to encounter these problems ?
<nacer> but kmail ..
<zeltak> hi
<tom_> what is kmail doing to ya?
<zeltak> im looking for a program that catalogs my drives (including network drives) every X hours..any one knows if such a thing exists?
<tom_> zeltak: what do you need by catalogs?
<zeltak> just file and folders :) i had a hard drive die on my recently
<zeltak> and now i see its usefull to know what was on it ;-)
<tom_> like a user readable index?
<zeltak> yeah exactly
<zeltak> i was wondering if there was a program or script i can run that every dew hours/days would just catalog my hardrives and network drives into a text file or better yet to a browsable file
<tom_> i dont know off the top of my head. i thnk you should look into kdes desktop index/search tools and see if you can back of the cache... im interested, so ill poke around a bit for the next 30 min or so
<zeltak> thx tom_
<zeltak> appriciated :)
<tom_> what os are you runing?
<zeltak> kubuntu intrepid 8.10 kde 4.2
<Cruster> is there any wayto connect to a wireless secured network before login in kubuntu? I use knetworkmanager if that helps...
<bushdoctor> Hey folks, having an issue with KDE 4.2. Just updated, but certain applications don't have any window decorations (kontact, dolphin ...). Anyone get this problem as well? On Kubuntu 8.10. Ta
<matti_> How can I install the latest version KDE?
<tom_> bushdoctor: is your poblems like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1056323 ?
<tom_> matti_: newer than this? http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<tom_> or are you wanting to install from the lastes src?
<Cruster> anything for me except removing my wireless security....?
<matti_> tom:thanks
<matti_> I try it
<tom_> cruster: you need to script network manager to run at boot
<tom_> i think netman is required for wpa.... but maybe not.
<tom_> give me a bit ill find out
<Cruster> ok thanks
<tom_> zeltak: you can config strigi to index your harddrives and then just back up ~/.strigi
<Cruster> tom_: i logout to test something, and i'll come back with news...
<tom_> first tell me your wifi card
<zeltak> sweet, is there an interface for stirgi...i remember i tried to use it a few weeks ago..where is the gui?
<tom_> knoqeror kio
<Cruster> do you need the driver i use or the name?
<tom_> driver
<Cruster> just a sec
<zeltak> sorry for being ignorant tom but but how do i use the kio?
<Cruster> tom_: any way to quickly find out?
<Cruster> it's an intel one but don't remember exactly
<tom_> cruster: do you use a wrapper or a native driver?
<Cruster> it's native
<Cruster> one of the iwl series
<tom_> zeltak: give me a bit to find out how it would work in your case. btw, i got some of this info form the #strigi users
<tom_> ok cruster
<zeltak> thx again tom
<thug> ??
<thug> q issu
<tom_> Cruster: are you good with cli?
<Cruster> tom_: well, it was way too easy...just made a script and put it in autostart pre-kde
<Cruster> and yes, i use (k)ubuntu many years and I got used to cli
<tom_> it may have been even easery... just define the interface details in /etc/networking/interfaces ... i just needed tocheck on wither you could use that for the WPA infrastructure
<tom_> glad your cookin with crisco now
<Cruster> i think i could also config wpa_supplicant and put it in /etc/networking/interfaces, but I don't want to touch a working system ;)
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> ppl
<Cruster> hi
<ubuntu_> this stupid kubuntu cd
<ubuntu_> who you cruster
<ubuntu_> so why so many ppl and so little talk
<Cruster> it's not a chat, it's a support chanel
<tom_> well man. how was suppose to repsond to "this stupid kubuntu cd"????
<ubuntu_> support for what?
<tom_> tell us what ur prob is and discrib in detail so we can ehlp ifyou want talk theropy look else where
<ubuntu_> does anybody know Mentor Grapichs?
<ubuntu_> want to install it on kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> install what?
<ubuntu_> the Expidition PCB of Mentor Graphics
<ubuntu_> Does anybody know it?
<ActionParsnip> looks like a windows app
<ActionParsnip> use wine
<ubuntu_> I tried
<ubuntu_> it starts installing
<ubuntu_> but as soon as you picked the dir it just shows a blank screen
<ubuntu_> window*
<ActionParsnip> wine isnt always ideal
<ActionParsnip> you may need a windows vm to run it in
<ubuntu_> is there any other app that works the same as wine?
<ActionParsnip> cedega and crossover office but they cost
<ubuntu_> I tried that, but the prob is that when you use vm you cant go dual screen
<ActionParsnip> they you'll need a dual boot
<ubuntu_> well, I dont know if there is a virtualbox that can do dual screens
<ubuntu_> but that whould be nice
<ActionParsnip> look around, see if there is a guide
<ActionParsnip> you could jst make the desktop span the width of both displays
<ubuntu_> read about that, that will prob be the best way if wine doesnt work
<ubuntu_> another thing
<ActionParsnip> you could see if the guys who make the software have a linux port
<ActionParsnip> or sourcecode
<ubuntu_> how do you install support for .m4a
<Paddy_EIRE> !resticted | ubuntu_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resticted
<Paddy_EIRE> !restricted| ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: sudo apt-get install gstreamer*
<Paddy_EIRE> ActionParsnip: that would not be wise
<Paddy_EIRE> that will also install a load of cruft he/she need ever use
<ActionParsnip> Paddy_EIRE: it installs the good the bad and the ugly
<Paddy_EIRE> ActionParsnip: and streaming server stuff
<Paddy_EIRE> big package with that
<ubuntu_> well, thanx guys, just going to install new version
<Paddy_EIRE> ActionParsnip: try tab completing that using apt-get and see what I mean
<ActionParsnip> my tab complete for anyhing but the first word is busted
<Paddy_EIRE> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/d7e86c4bd
<ActionParsnip> i'll grep
<Paddy_EIRE> ActionParsnip: no one wants all that D:
<ActionParsnip> nice
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<ActionParsnip> apt-cache search gstream | grep ^gstr
<Paddy_EIRE> !info gstreamer-codec-install
<ubottu> Package gstreamer-codec-install does not exist in intrepid
<Paddy_EIRE> I guess I guess restricted extras should install all that
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah I guess twice :/
<ActionParsnip> i say i say i say ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> hehe
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Paddy_EIRE> folder view crashed plasma ActionParsnip :(
<Paddy_EIRE> Tm_T: hey man
<Paddy_EIRE> is there a konsole plasmoid?
<ActionParsnip> Paddy_EIRE: try fluxbox, none of that to worry about
<Paddy_EIRE> hehe
<ActionParsnip> Paddy_EIRE: try yakuake
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<Paddy_EIRE> on kde4?
<ActionParsnip> i do
<Paddy_EIRE> kk
<Tm_T> Paddy_EIRE: there's several, for example konsolator
<ActionParsnip> yakuake on kde 3.2 here
<Paddy_EIRE> Tm_T: nice :)
<ActionParsnip> *4.2
<ActionParsnip> keeps the konsole on top of everything when you need it
<tom_> hey, anyone with experiance getting strigi to work right in kde 4.2?
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: aye, useful for some, wouldn't fit to my workflow though
<Paddy_EIRE> tom_: try asking on #kde for help with 4.2
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T: im guessing you're a multiple konsole kinda guy
<tom_> got ya. thanks for the suggestion
<ActionParsnip> !info strigi
<ubottu> Package strigi does not exist in intrepid
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: kinda 20 sessions open (:)
<ActionParsnip> thought so
<ares28ultra> Haaaaaaaaaaaallo at all!
<ares28ultra> Hope you'll fine!
<ActionParsnip> ares28ultra: my gf says i am ;)
<ares28ultra> someone can tell me what can i use as a peak level meter under text-mode shell?
<tom_> alsa-mixer may
<ares28ultra> yes, i know, i use it to modify volume, but does it exists a spectrum visualizer?
<khalidmian> how come the 64 bit kubuntu version is slower then the 32 bit isnt it suppose to be faster?
<tom_> i do not know of a cli spectrum vis.... why do you need a cli tool?
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: under some situations yes
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: otherwise its not any faster
<tom_> khalidmian: way too many variables to say why. what is slower?
<khalidmian> also in regards tovirtual machine for linux/kubuntu which is the most recommended of the most?
<ActionParsnip> vmware or virtualbox
<tom_> do you need a gui? i like linux-vserver
<ares28ultra> 'caouse sometime in train i listen my collection on computer and text session let me preserve the battery discharging...
<tom_> and virtualbox. i hate vmware... very heavy and frozue up alot on me
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: try both, see which ou prefer, both are good solutions
<ares28ultra> no, i'm not talking about a VM, but relatively to a text-based session on kubuntu.
<tom_> ares28ultra: you can just an x app by itself with out a windows manager....  does that help?
<ares28ultra> i don't understand what u mean ,tom_
<ares28ultra> sorry, but, what is khalidmian? i can't find it...
<tom_> ares28ultra: you want to run in cli without a windows manager (KDE) to save on battery? but you want a visual spectrum analizer with your listen to your tunes.... what gui one do you use? you can prob run it with out running kde
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip: which vm would be good for running xp under kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: both are fine
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: there is no best or better, try both and see which you prefer, virtualbox is very easy to setup
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip:ty for help on that
<ActionParsnip> but ive never successfuklly bridged lan with it for rdp
<ActionParsnip> and vmware has that sorted at install
<khalidmian> rdp?
<ActionParsnip> remote desktop protocol
<ActionParsnip> not a server admin are you?
<khalidmian> and what about usb support on vmware
<ares28ultra> so, i'll explain it better, i want save battery & listen music. so i turned off x session on teminal 7. Now i can listen nand modify volume but i would like to see a spectrum analizer ....all in text-based ...
<ActionParsnip> its fine
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip: just a regular user
<ares28ultra> ok?..
<ZmAY> hello, i have problems with my letters, i installed dc++ yesterday, and now there are everywhere rectangles instead of letters, in all aplications, and some errors are shown like..  GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_get_qdata: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed ... any help?:)
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: as a nub user, id suggest virtualbox
<ZmAY> also Pango-CRITICAL **: _pango_engine_shape_covers: assertion `PANGO_IS_FONT (font)' failed
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip: ty
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: theres a tonne of guides
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: you need to be in the vbox group too but the guide will detail that
<shadeslayer> hi
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip: hopefully ill chat to you again and be in a positio to ask you link for guides but not right now
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: and if you upgrade your kernel, you will need to fire a command to recompile the virtualbox kernel
<shadeslayer> i am having problems updating to amarok 2.0.1
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip: will ask help if need be
<shadeslayer> the link on help kubuntu.org does not
<shadeslayer> *does not lphe
<khalidmian> shadeslayer: sudo apt-get installl amarok-kde4
<shadeslayer> *does not help
<tom_> ares28ultra: the lack of proccess with out kde will save battery... ok... but you can still run that one single gui app with our running the eitre desktop
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/05/howto-install-latest-project-neon.html
<ActionParsnip> add repo: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu hardy main
<ActionParsnip> install amarok-nightly
<khalidmian> unfortunately i think amarok sucks just because it doesnt have an equalizer
<shadeslayer> E: The update command takes no arguments
<shadeslayer> with sudo apt-get installl amarok-kde4
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<ares28ultra> how can i run a single gui without the entire desktop? shall i create a dedicate session?
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: add the repo, run the command
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: buldt thats a nightly bui
<shadeslayer> *ld
<tom_> ares28ultra: here is a slew of linux audio tools... many are console only http://www.linux-sound.org/one-page.html
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: thats the only amarok2 i know
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> well i wont come online daily
<ActionParsnip> you'll be bleeding edge like the cool kids
<ActionParsnip> thats fine, you'll just have one a few days old
<khalidmian> i have finally gotten rid of windows as an o/s - good ridance to bad rubbish
<failers> khalidmian: if you change engine and some stuff in amarok you can get a equilizer
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: well actually, you havent as you are running a VM with windows
<khalidmian> now IF only lol i could have mac o/s in a virtualox environment
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip: i will be installing vbox to run xp within linux
<failers> doesnt mac o/s work in a virtualbox :o ?
<khalidmian> failers: EULA issues
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: so you are still running the operating system
<tom_> khalidmian: osx is good to go in vb... just not legal
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: so you havent got rid of it
<failers> khalidmian: ROFL since when did people start to care about EULA for operativsystems
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip: isnt vbox like wine?
<failers> i have never bought a single windows and yet i have had them all
<failers> :P
<tom_> khalidmian: other day i say a pc build offeirng choise of ubuntu/osx/windows...
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: no, vbox will need you to install windows to a virtual hard drive which is a file on your system
<ActionParsnip> tom_: www.efficientpc.co.uk
<khalidmian> failers: 2nd thing is that doesnt one need a mac machine to have mac o/s to run - even if it is in virtualbox environment?
<ares28ultra> thanks, all & tom... i'm going to see ---
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip: do i need a mac to have mac o/s in virtual box?
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: its simply not a legal action, even if you had 5000 macs
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip: minus the legality
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: the licence states it has to be installed on a mac
<ActionParsnip> plus its garbage
<shadeslayer> anyways thanks guys
<shadeslayer> people at #amarok sorted it out
<shadeslayer> khalidmian: its sudo apt-get install
<shadeslayer> no upgrade
<ares28ultra> hei people, someone knows the way to install new windows borders in kde4?
<khalidmian> would like to know how to have an equalizer for amarok but later
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: its got one or two built in
<ares28ultra> coming soon just the reboot time.....
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip: mine doesnt
<shadeslayer> wrong amarok then :P
<shadeslayer> khalidmian: 1.4??
<khalidmian> will get back on that one later
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: do you mean to choose bass / treble levels?
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip: yes
<shadeslayer> oh,damn it
<shadeslayer> power outage
<shadeslayer> :|
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: http://galerie.antonindanek.cz/obrazky/amarok-equalizer.png
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: try in view or settings at the top
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: is it there?
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip: which ver do u have lol
<khalidmian> shadeslayer: yes im on 1.4
<downhill_> yeah so alsa just bit it for some reason. the sound driver is loaded, changes in kmix apply to my external amp (S/PDIF), but lsof /dev/snd/* and /dev/dsp* show nothing (except kmix, which I quit to make sure) but nothing can use alsa (amarok, vlc, flash, etc)
<ActionParsnip> 1.4
<downhill_> halp
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: that screen grab isnt mine
<downhill_> oh yeah and my X-Fi is the first device in my asoundrc, just for good measure.
<shadeslayer> khalidmian: hmm,try updating,maybe it helps
<downhill_> this was working before I rebooted :O
<khalidmian> shadeslayer: i will an will get back for help/assistance if needed
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> im going BTW
<shadeslayer> :P
<ActionParsnip> downhill_: did you upgrade your kernel?
<downhill_> not before the reboot, no.
<downhill_> it's been working with this kernel already
<downhill_> the part that's really confusing to me is that /dev/snd/* devices aren't in use O_o
<downhill_> nor is /dev/dsp*, so it's not like OSS is blocking anything
<downhill_> anybody else have any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> downhill_: try reading: dmesg | less
<downhill_> unlimited scrollback in konsole ftw ;)
<ActionParsnip> downhill_: less ftw as it allows searching
<downhill_> so does konsole
<downhill_> also, the only time alsa is mentioned is when it gets an IRQ
<ActionParsnip> downhill_: i'd read the whole thing carefully to see whats going on
<downhill_> so, um, I did, but there's nothing there that's helpful
<ActionParsnip> downhill_: my command also takes into consideration people not running an x server or a different terminal app like xterm, so is more portable :)
<downhill_> alright man, I've been using Linux since the '01, spare me ;)
<claus> hello everyone! I use ubuntu and kopete is not connecting to my yahoo user, it returns me an error, could anyone assist me on this matter pls or where can I find information?
<christian_> hi!..someone knows the way to verify the cpu, disk and memory of my computer...??
<ActionParsnip> i consider all, rather than what worksfor one system :)
<ActionParsnip> christian_: cat /proc/cpuinfo and df -h
<downhill_> this is #kubuntu. if someone is using something other than KDE3 or 4, there's a problem ;)
<slow-motion> hi
<ActionParsnip> downhill_: i use kuuntu but hate kwin, i use fluxbox
<ActionParsnip> downhill_: no problems atall
<christian_> thanks... Action...
<downhill_> yeah I didn't come in here to get in debates, k?
<downhill_> so /var/log/ in fact doesn't even mention alsa except it getting an IRQ
<ActionParsnip> christian_: cat /proc/meminfo for ram use
<ActionParsnip> downhill_: then that would be the issue
<christian_> ok...
<ActionParsnip> downhill_: you need to fight that out
<ActionParsnip> downhill_: to get it an irq
<ActionParsnip> christian_: remember that ubuntu will use a bit of ram as disk cache
<downhill_> no, there's no issue, it gets one.
<ActionParsnip> christian_: so dont look shocked if free ram is quite low
<ActionParsnip> downhill_: all i can suggest is trawl dmesg to make sure everything is perfect
<ActionParsnip> downhill_: or try rmmod / modprobe the driver then read dmesg | tail to see whats going on
<downhill_> I appreciate the volunteer help, really I do. In fact, I used to do it quite a lot in #fedora. That said, you already said that :)
<downhill_> yeah, it won't let me rmmod, so I'm looking into that.
<downhill_> I get permissions errors
<ActionParsnip> sudo rmmod <thingy>
<downhill_> ERROR: Removing 'ctxfi': Operation not permitted
<ActionParsnip> downhill_: hmm, try taking it out of /etc/modules so it doesnt get modprobed in at boot
<ActionParsnip> then manually do it once logged in
<ActionParsnip> see what happens
<downhill_> good call, I can blacklist it for now
<downhill_> thanks
<ActionParsnip> will it still modprobe if its blacklisted?
<downhill_> not if I remove the blacklist before trying to modprobe it ;)
<ActionParsnip> sweet, just curious if that was a feature of blacklist
<downhill_> um, ok, that didn't help
<ActionParsnip> sup?
<downhill_> I got this now tho: [ 1911.450413] CTALSA 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A disabled
<downhill_> whatever that means. hi gmathews_ o/
<ActionParsnip> im guessing its because of the blacklist, did you reboot?
<downhill_> no, and yes I did reboot.
<ActionParsnip> ok so try modprobe in the module, see what happens
<downhill_> 02:44 < downhill_> I got this now tho: [ 1911.450413] CTALSA 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A disabled
<downhill_> that's from dmesg
<downhill_> I'm all confused now :p
<ActionParsnip> downhill_: rad higher up during boot, what goes on
<yao_ziyuan2> too bad, adept still does not warn me of unsigned packages
<downhill_> k dude, I'm out of ideas. dmesg *honestly* is not being helpful
<ActionParsnip> peace out duder
<downhill_> arts and stuff aren't running... I just don't know :p
<ares28ultra> Hallo at all!!!
<ares28ultra> how can i install kde4 window borders
<ares28ultra> ?
<ares28ultra> please...
<ares28ultra> i mean window decoration...
<ActionParsnip> ares28ultra: apt-cache search kde | grep -i deco
<downhill_> ActionParsnip: another reboot fixed it lol
<downhill_> not sure why, but it works now hahaha
<ActionParsnip> downhill_: hey if it works you mustve done something
<ActionParsnip> so wtg
<downhill_> nah, not at all.
<ActionParsnip> well it wasnt working and now it os so something mustve happened
<ActionParsnip> i'd keep an eye on it
<downhill_> maybe if sound in Linux didn't suck so unbelievably bad we wouldn't run into these problems as a community :p
<downhill_> but that's a discussion for not only another day but another channel
<ActionParsnip> i blame creative being a set of clown shoes
<downhill_> this is also true.
<ActionParsnip> my realtek onboard works out of the box, as does y netear wifi
<ActionParsnip> i buy what works, not whats cheap or fancy or then next big thing
<downhill_> so does anything that's based on the Intel HD spec
<ActionParsnip> indeed
<ActionParsnip> vote with your wallet, buy whats supported
<ActionParsnip> why do you think tonnes of linux users use nvidia over ati :)
<downhill_> that's *really* the wrong discussion to have with me.
<downhill_> thanks for the help, ActionParsnip :)
<downhill_> it's appreciated, really.
<ActionParsnip> np bro, have fun
<downhill_> thnx
<ActionParsnip> its cool. im in here loads
<downhill_> pretty sure you're the first or 2nd person to *ever* help me in here. normally it's like some bot spam about something completely unrelated.
<downhill_> but yeah, this specific driver must be tempromental when loading up.
<gabi> why can't i talk to anyone?
<downhill_> gabi: did you register a nick?
<gabi> no,i don't know how to do that
<gabi> i'm new in ubuntu
<downhill_> join #freenode and they'll help ya out
<downhill_> oooh, I see. well, this is the Freenode IRC network, so they have a bunch of services and stuff you can use if you like
<downhill_> the channels aren't services tho, so don't demand anything ;)
<failers> bleh i wish wine was better
<downhill_> you'll find a whole lot of Linux users on this network
<downhill_> failers: I'd rather have native ;) ;)
<failers> true
<failers> but that aint going to happend ^^
<downhill_> never say nev- ...ok, probably not.
<failers> ok the chances are slim
<downhill_> that's more like it ;)
<downhill_> hey, if Windows 7 bombs...
<failers> i think im gonna have to diss kubuntu and get xp or vista again :(
<failers> i just cant play any games on it
<downhill_> dual-boot, mate!
<failers> or atleast those i want to play
<failers> for what use? then i will never boot up in kubuntu anyway :P
<downhill_> why?
<failers> why boot up in kubuntu for just some internet surfing and then reboot to be able play games when i can anyway just use firefox in windows :P
<downhill_> because KDE 4.2 is a thousand times nicer than anything available on XP (excluding the fact KDE 4.2 is available on Windows (but is unstable))
<downhill_> you're absolutely right, Linux can't do games, but it can do a lot of other things waaaaay the F* better than XP can.
<ActionParsnip> failers: i game on mine, frets on fire, penumbra, warzone 2100, world of warcraft all run great
<downhill_> yeah, uh huh. Linux is not a gamers OS. EOD.
<ActionParsnip> failers: there are loki installers for serious sam, quake and hexxen
<downhill_> CAL/CEVO/CEGL/whoever else is going to disqualify you for playing on a Linux box prolly :p
<downhill_> not to mention punkbuster doesn't work in Wine, etc.
<failers> i want fallout 3 , farcy 2 , GTA IV on linux then im happy
<downhill_> yeah, FO3 is *amazing*
<ActionParsnip> failers: then contribute to the wine project
<downhill_> couldn't care about the others :p
<failers> ActionParsnip: wish i knew a single thing about the API coding part in C :/
<downhill_> ActionParsnip: Wine isn't not the answer, dude. DX11 is coming out, WARP is underway, Wine is for like... random little apps
<ActionParsnip> failers: they need $$$$$ too
<failers> wich i dont have either
<downhill_> not to mention FOSS is allergic to CSS (content scrambling systems)
<ActionParsnip> downhill_: WoW runs in wine
<downhill_> yeah and WoW is a repetitive piece of crap.
<ares28ultra> does anyone has experimented problem with kde4 menus as an effect similar an analog tv.. with bad signal????
<downhill_> it also lags on Wine, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Doom3 has a native installer from ID software
<downhill_> yeah, a game like 5 years old. whoopty do.
<ghostcube> yep
<downhill_> he said Fallout 3, GTA 4 and FarCry 2
<downhill_> (all brand new)
<failers> ye :P
<ActionParsnip> fact is that devs are lazy and lap up DX like its the cure for old age
<ghostcube> Doom3 and quake 4 btw all X series games are available on linux too heh
<ActionParsnip> when they actually code properly the porting is very simple
<ares28ultra> some help???
<failers> they should start developing on opengl instead
<failers> :)
<ActionParsnip> ares28ultra: yeah i had that, then after like half a second it as fine
<downhill_> failers: anyway, KDE4/Kubuntu truly is a superior platform to XP, excluding Direct X-related things
<ghostcube> ActionParsnip: do you use patche free xorg server from ScottK
<ghostcube> this should remove the garbage
<ActionParsnip> ghostcube: not even heard of it man
<ghostcube> :) moment
<ghostcube> firefox updates
<ghostcube> moment pls
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> i hate this
<failers> virtualbox with gaming capabilites FTW :D
<ghostcube> x³ linux version is freaking cool
<ActionParsnip> well vbox with direct hardware rendering
<ghostcube> ActionParsnip: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kitterman/+archive/ppa
<ghostcube> :)
<ActionParsnip> just get icehockey for nes and you are sorted :)
<ghostcube> try it removes the garbage from opening menus or windows
<siegie> Is ther anyone who has a working strigi? I can't activate it in system settings. Not in intrepid and not in jaunty
<ActionParsnip> ghostcube: oh that went when i last upgraded
<ActionParsnip> ghostcube: but thanks for the link
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> np
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> hi ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> hi noaXess
<noaXess> i have a removable cd/dvd drive.. on my notebook.
<noaXess> but if i put it in, kubuntu don't see it.. i need to reboot.
<noaXess> is there a way to force autodetecten? in 8.04 it worked
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: you may have to rmmod / modprobe some usb module
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: and which one?
<ares28ultra> It's time to go to study...
<noaXess> is the bay on usb, not on ata?
<ares28ultra> se you later!!!!
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: try: sudo rmmod usbcore; sudo modprobe usbcore
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: so, all usb devices will be down while this command?
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: if its usb
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: yes but its gonna come right back up as we put the remove and insert commands on the same line
<noaXess> ERROR: Module usbcore is in use by visor,usbserial,usblp,btusb,usb_storage,libusual,usbhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<noaXess> :(
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: ok, unplug the device, wait, plug it back in wait, then run dmesg | tail
<ActionParsnip> whats dmesg say?
<downhill_> tail -f, even, then do it
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/113592/
<noaXess> can't see anything in dmesg
<noaXess> downhill_: also in tail -f /var/log/messages no event for the cd/dvd-drive if i plug in into the bay
<downhill_> restart hal
<noaXess> i need to reboot my notebook to get it to work
<downhill_> no, restart hal
<ActionParsnip> looks like hal is the answer, dave
<noaXess> sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<downhill_> didn't even read the paste :p
<noaXess> ?
<downhill_> yes
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<noaXess> cd/dvd-drive isn't available
<ActionParsnip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690296
<ActionParsnip> does the system have an internal cd drive?
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: this is my only cd/dvd-drive.. notebook, its a bay where i can put the cd/dvd-drive in an another extra battery..
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: what do you get from: file /dev/cdrw
<noaXess> if i now restart my notebook with plugged cd/dvd-drive i can use it.. if i then unplug and replug it, i can't us it anymore.. system needs a restart
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: there is no /dev/cd* now
<noaXess> shoudl i restart, so we can see, how is it plugged in, usb or ata..?
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: sounds good, more info
<noaXess> ok...
<downhill_> ActionParsnip: I need some help killing some creative employees. would you like to come?
<ActionParsnip> downhill_: im already there, whats taking so long ;)
<downhill_> teehee
<ActionParsnip> i cant see creative being around too long if they keep treating users like they do
<keith_> hi
<downhill_> heh, that's like saying Microsoft will die if Windows 7 fails. people forget they have Halo/bungi, MSNBC, Office, etc.
<ActionParsnip> we'll see
<downhill_> that's all we can do, really :)
<ActionParsnip> !hi | keith_
<ubottu> keith_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> downhill_: exactly ;)
<Spinshank> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<downhill_> I miss beryl, TBCH
<Spinshank> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ActionParsnip> downhill_: you can install it
<ActionParsnip> afair
<downhill_> I sure can. I can even package it, etc. I kwin is fine. I meant in comparison to Compiz Fusion
<downhill_> s/I kwin/kwin/
<ActionParsnip> i think its a horrible thing, too much fluff
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: ok rebooted..
<noaXess> now, what information you want?
<ActionParsnip> i got a meeting right now, downhill_may be able to help
<downhill_> ActionParsnip: frankly I wish Gnome and GTK would just go die :)
<downhill_> uh don't volunteer me, I was thinking of leaving :p
<noaXess> ok
<ActionParsnip> gtk is good, gnome is pretty bad imho
<noaXess> [    3.944465] ata2.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GMA-4084N, KR01, max UDMA/33
<downhill_> noaXess: basically you need to make sure hal is working and all that. use dmesg (and maybe ubuntu puts it's own log for hal in /var/log/?) to see what's up.
<noaXess> [    3.964386] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GMA-4084N KR01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
<noaXess> now it works..
<downhill_> awesome.
<noaXess> but if i desconnect it and want reconnect it, it won't work until next reboot
<noaXess> jep
<noaXess> ok..
<noaXess> have to go.
<downhill_> later
<noaXess> will be bakc later
<replman> Hi! I'm accessing my kubuntu-machine via ssh and would like to automount my external usb-disk. How to do that?
<dr_Willis> replman,  put a proper entry in the /etc/fstab file. is the normal way
<dr_Willis> and its 'best' to use the UUID of the drive to  mount it from fstab -  so it wont 'move' around the /dev/sd## devices.
<replman> dr_Willis: I can put an entry there so that the drive is automatically mounted/umounted?
<dr_Willis> Or use the label of the drive.
<dr_Willis> fstab gets read. and the devices automountd at boot.. yes...
<dr_Willis> #LABEL="Portable2"  /media/Portable2      ext3 relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<gorgonzola> hello. for some reasson, i'm experiencing terribly slow http traffic on my user session. any ideas as to why could this be?
<dr_Willis> is my external usb hd. :)
<replman> And if i connect the drive when kubuntu/kde is alreay runnung, does the popup comes up and lets me mount the drive?
<dr_Willis> replman,  Most likely NO.. fstab will  i think override that behaivor.
<replman> How do i get the uuid of the drive?
<dr_Willis> You can set up a fstab where your user can mount it at any time..
<dr_Willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Spinshank> ok i like that lol
<replman> dr_Willis: thank you
<Spinshank> how can i make amarok hot keys global
<bderenor> Spinshank: you mean the "<META>+X" stuff?
<bderenor> Spinshank: that should already be global
<ekber> hi
<replman> but just for interest: The automount happening when pressing in the popup of kde, can this also be done from the shell?
<dr_Willis> HAL handles auto-mounting on insert
<Spinshank> nope
<dr_Willis> the whole 'automounting' stuff.. can get  confuseing .  since its  often handeld by different services/methods
<Spinshank> the hot keys like play pause on  (g15) gen 1)
 * ildyakonov is away: ïÔÏÛ£Ì.
<quassel73> i am very very impressed by new knetworkmanager
<quassel73> good work now it looks amaizing
<juacom99> hi, does anyone know where kmail inbox folder is?
<whyhankee> juacom99: ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/<something>, i'm using imap thats another dir, but it should be there somewhere
<juacom99> that's the pop3 inbox?
<whyhankee> juacom99: afaik, yes
<juacom99> whyhankee: thanks
<ubuntu_> hello ! how do i install 8.10 on a ide ( hda ) system. It will onky do sata (sda) ?
<juacom99> done :D, at last i could import kmails to thunderbird :D
<juacom99> ubuntu_: run the live, select the (hda you want, make the partition, install
<ubuntu_> thats the issue .. it will only show sda and no hda
<juacom99> ohh i don't know then, sorry
<ubuntu_> if i could just give teh correct kernel paramters ( F6 on boot install ). Any idea what to enter ?
<tero> Hey can someone help me? I have problems with sources.list
<Kransac> Hey everyone
<tero> HEy
<tero> I need some help with my sources.list
<Kransac> I'm not sure if I can help but you can still try ;-)
<Kransac> Is it possible under Kmail create filters that apply labels? I'd like to have different colors (or image) in my inbox, depending on the sender
<quassel73> Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries
<quassel73> what might be the problem?
<syockit> quassel73: how'd you get that?
<zaapiel> salute
<zaapiel> anyway to make alt+tab cycle through windows on other virtual desktops
<zaapiel> ?
<ali_> HI everyone...
<ali_> I just installed Kubuntu on my desktop
<ali_> I have got strong 9 years of experience with Windows OS.. but none with Linux
<ali_> how to start with linux ?? i mean i want to be an intermediate user on linux Operating systems
<Kransac> At the moment I can do it only manualy
<fondjo> hi
<fondjo> is there anybody to help me
<Kransac> depending on youre question
<fondjo> I want to know how to make public_html a skeleton folder
<fondjo> such a desktop public etc.
<Kransac> I can't ;-)
<fondjo> such that by creating a new user he has public_html too
<fondjo> ok tnx
<Pici> fondjo: What happens if you make a folder in /etc/skel/ ?
<fondjo> I haven't try that
<fondjo> is Desktop folder also located there?
<Kransac> oh now I understant, I did that some times ago by modifying the rights
<quassel73> syockit, i installed biblioo
<quassel73> babiloo
<fondjo> by modifying what?
<Pici> fondjo: hrm, no its not. /me looks
<Kransac> you one one folder to be available to all user don't you?
<fondjo> ok
<fondjo> yes
<fondjo> when I create a new user
<fondjo> I want the folder to be create in his home
<Kransac> oh ok. Like if the user modifies something in it, it doesn't affect the others users similar folder?
<Pici> fondjo: Looks like /etc/skel does have more information on my non ubuntu-server install
<Kransac> I belive Pici is better than me ;-)
<fondjo> I have ubuntu server 8.10 installed
<Pici> fondjo: Doesn't hurt to try it
<fondjo> ok thanks
<fondjo> I will do it now
<javier_> hello
<javier_> is somebody here?
<Kransac> :)
<fondjo> tnx
<fondjo> it works
<fondjo> :)
<fondjo> Tnx Pici u are great
<Pici> fondjo: you're welcome
<jimmy51_> wello, i've got a wifi card that connects at only 1mbps in kubuntu, but connects at it's top speed in XP.  rtl8180 chip.  is this common?
<wesley_> Hello guys since some days my kde4.2 music apps like amarok and juk don´t play anymore my music :(
<wesley_> Seems to be happing only with kde4 apps, but same goes for kde-nightly
<ghostcube> jimmy51_sounds not normal
<Black_Monkey> hi, when I boot, it tells me that the "Digital" version of my soundcard isn't detected, and asks if I want to forget it - and I have no sound whatsoever
<Sarasvati> HI, anyone familiar with Synfig?
<fondjo> hello Pici
<fondjo> I don't know if you r still there
<fondjo> I have another question
<fondjo> I have enable the userdir but when I create the public_html folder
<fondjo> in users account
<fondjo> they can see their index.html
<fondjo> can someone plz help me?
<ciber> hi iḿ wendy
<fondjo> hi
<ciber> I pogramed Kubuntu in my computer but i dont no haw to use it can somebody help me?
<fondjo> what do you want to use?
<ciber> well i want to learn all abbbbut that proram
<ciber> al about kubuntu
<siekaczx> hi
<meko> hallo
<Black_Monkey> ciber: erm, that's not really something we can just explain here
<ciber> and what can you explain?
<Black_Monkey> ciber: best thing is to google around for some guides to using it
<ciber> ok thanks
<ciber> then what can a now here?
<eagles0513875> anyone have an issue getting onto kde after upgrading to 4.2 on interpid
<eagles0513875> i gave my pc a restart already and it still wont load the desktop
<kaddi> heya :)
<arnehe> Hi! I am currently trying to upgrade my Kubuntu 8.10 to KDE 4.2 but I get following error message:
<arnehe> Unpacking kdebase-workspace-data (from .../kdebase-workspace-data_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa7_all.deb) ...
<arnehe> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-data_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa7_all.deb (--unpack):
<arnehe>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/kde4/HTML/en/kcontrol/windowbehaviour/index.cache.bz2', which is also in package kde-window-manager
<arnehe> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<arnehe> Errors were encountered while processing:
<arnehe>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-data_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa7_all.deb
<arnehe> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ct529> help! I have by mistake deleted some files! I depserately need to recover them!
<fondjo> can someone help me?
<arnehe> Can anybody help me?
<fondjo> I enable userdir but
<fondjo> it is not working
<fondjo> for user
<ct529> I was within kdesvn when I deleted them, and for some reasons they have not been moved to the trash!
<yao_ziyuan> in my /tmp there is a "ssh-xxxxxxxxxx" folder and in it there is an "agent.2363" file
<fondjo> can someone tell me where is the problem? plz
<yao_ziyuan> does this mean i am hacked?
<Pete__> yao_ziyuan: That file is created automatically
<Pete__> shouldn't be anything to worry about
<yao_ziyuan> good
<eagles0513875> im having a problem with kde 4.2
<eagles0513875> i just upgrade dusing the the ppa and as i was upgrading i got an error with the kded package and it said that it wasnt a valid package and now i cant login to my desktop how can i rectify the problem
<JuJuBee> I have an external monitor conencted to my laptop. I cant seem to get it to set to 1280x1024.  I used xrandr it shows 1024x768 as teh maximum, but it used to do 1280x1024.
<arnehe> Hi eagles0513875! You can probably login on a text console (e.g. Ctrl-Alt-F2) and then try to run "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<eagles0513875> did that already arnehe
<eagles0513875> the problem was that as that was occuring i got an error in regards to the kded which said the one in the ppa isnt a valid package
<eagles0513875> anyone alive in here :(
<arnehe> I also haven't received a single response to my problem while upgrading to KDE 4.2 (almost 20 minutes ago)
<eagles0513875> what was it arnehe
<arnehe> I got following error message:
<arnehe> Unpacking kdebase-workspace-data (from .../kdebase-workspace-data_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa7_all.deb) ...
<arnehe> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-data_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa7_all.deb (--unpack):
<arnehe>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/kde4/HTML/en/kcontrol/windowbehaviour/index.cache.bz2', which is also in package kde-window-manager
<arnehe> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<arnehe> Errors were encountered while processing:
<arnehe>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-data_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa7_all.deb
<arnehe> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<eagles0513875> arnehe:  run sudo dpkg -configure -a
<eagles0513875> that will clear out ur apt-get from being blocked if u run sudo apt-get update or anything of the sort
<arnehe> Thanks, eagles0513875! However, I get "unknown option -o" although I did not use any "-o". ???
<devil> hi
<eagles0513875> arnehe: :( dunno about the -o never saw that before
<yao_ziyuan> Crystal 2.0.3! http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?action=content&content=75140
<Frederick> folks ive installed a new hd how do I do ubuntu add it to fstab?
<Thor> hi
<tmckay> i'm getting an error while trying to execute the instructions from http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 for adding the key for kde 4.2 repo
<Thor> i just pluggen a usb stick on my linux machine but the system doesn't mount my usb stick
<fondjo> can someone help me with this
<Thor> same problem when i plugged in my ipod
<fondjo> [Wed Feb 04 11:21:39 2009] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] (13)Permission denied: access to /~barner/ denied
<tmckay> Thor: try running lsusb to see if it is available
<tmckay> and then you can use pmount /dev/your-usb
<fondjo> I am trying to enable userdir
<fondjo> but can't have it works
<fondjo> plz
<tmckay> fondjo: you might check that the apache user has access to the userdir and also make sure that the <directory> configuration is correct
<j> Hi everybody !
<Thor> tmckay:Bus 005 Device 015: ID 13fe:1d00 Kingston Technology Company Inc. DataTraveler 2.0 1GB Flash Drive
<kaddi_> heya again...
<kaddi_> i'm having issues with my wlan... it just loves to disconnect me...
<tmckay> Thor: so you're detecting the device, you just need to mount it
<kaddi_> knetworkmanager all of a sudden restarts and usually won't reconnect until i've shut down all applications acceding internet (kopete, konversation, amarok, firefox)
<kaddi_> but i have no idea where to start to troubleshoot to find the issue
<tmckay> find the device in the /dev folder and then pmount -t fs_type /media/usb or something
<kaddi_> (the wlanchip worked out of the box, i'm using intrepid with kubuntu 4.2 but had these issues with 4.1 as well)
<tmckay> Thor: actually it would be more like pmount -t fs_type /dev/sdb1
<tmckay> and it will automatically mount to the /media/sdb1
<yao_ziyuan> me so proud that two of my suggestions for the Crystal kwin have been adopted in its 2.0.3 release
<yao_ziyuan> 1. inactive window title text does not have shadow
<yao_ziyuan> 2. hollow glitches
<Xand3r_laptop> hey ho
<Xand3r_laptop> how can i setup dualview with kde4?
<Xand3r_laptop> i have now conneced the second monitor
<Xand3r_laptop> but i get the sam pictures in eache monitor
<Xand3r_laptop> how can i get two indioendent desktops?
<Frederick> Folks I got a second 500gb disk how would you partition it?
<tmckay> Frederick: you can use fdisk
<Gun_Smoke> fdisk +1 and decide what you are going to use it for..
<Crystufer> Oi all.
<Crystufer> I'm a Nub and I can't remember which disc to torrent for 64 bit kubuntu on an intel dual core proc.
<Crystufer> Ya'll know?
<tmckay> Crystufer: intel is x86 architecture
<martijn81> it does not matther which one you take
<Crystufer> So then I want the x86amd disc. Not the i386 disc.
<tmckay> it looks like the 64bit download works on amd and intel
<Crystufer> Sexy. Thanks guys.
<lbet> kubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.iso is 64 bits for both intel and AMD
<Crystufer> Oh good. I was just scared cuz it mentioned amd in there. :p
<gmathews> Hi, is it possible to get the default 4.2 KDE i had..i was playing around with the panel at the bottom and it disappearred..now it doesn't follow my glassified theme
<gmathews> IE the default 4.2 settings after updating to Kde 4.2 from 4.1
<Crystufer> Okay. Gonna torrent then install. cya guys.
<tmckay> gmathews: i'm not recommending this, but it might be possible to delete the .kde4 folder in your home directory
<gmathews> lol that does not sound like a good option tmckay
<tmckay> gmathews: agreed, only other options that i know are aptitude purge and reinstalling or diffing against clean install
<watercooled_> what the deal
<lbet> not sure if it's a kde or kubuntu problem (or just me): setting the locale in KDE system settigs (date and number format) does not affect gnome or non-gui applications. Language is EN, but I set my country to "Germany". If I type "locale" in a terminal I get LC_* = en_US  (language should stay en_US, but date/number settings should be european. how can I fix it?
<siekacz> trunk opened, new KDE 4.3 in June :)
<piksi> is there some feature wise reason generally in kde4.2 currently why i'm unable to apply the desktop theme details (kubuntu 8.10 kde 4.2) ?
<piksi> I've got new themes which seem to have installed properly but after pressing apply nothing ever happens and later on when the window is opened all the settings are reverted back to oxygen
<vbgunz> anybody know how to get rid of the annoying "cannot change permission for" dialogs boxes everytime you move something from ntfs to ext3 or vice-versa? I know ntfs cant handle permissions, I don't need the dialog boxes. anyone got a fix for this?
<Captain_Haddock> Hi, anybody know where I can get kubuntu packages for KTorrent 3.2 RC1?
<Gun_Smoke> Captain_Haddock: maybe backports?
<gsystem-desktop> ciao è  uscito un nuovo sistema operativo http://youtube.com/watch?v=OkVoXXHtKp0
<dewman> Vbgunz: you need to change your /etc/fstab to something like this:
<dewman> Vbgunz: /dev/hda3 /mnt/win ntfs ro,umask=0000,user,gid=users 0 0
<Gun_Smoke> gmathews: How far into setting up your system are you?  if you remove .kde4 it will be replaced with defaults
<dewman> this will give all users the ability to access the windows partition and execute files from it, you can change the umask to 0222 if you want to limit full access to all but root of course change it to meet your mount point and partition information
<Captain_Haddock> Gun_Smoke: I don't believe backports stores RCs... I've got it enabled here - no updates as of yet. It's been out for a few days now.
<gmathews> Gun_Smoke: I solved the problem..went into desktop settings and played around :) All this thing is time and it all works out :P
<vbgunz> dewman, thanks, I will try it :)
<dewman> Vbgunz:Your welcome. I had the same probelm on 5 of my windowz disks. =)
<Gun_Smoke> gmathews: good.
<Gun_Smoke> Captain_Haddock: I see 3.1.5 in 9.04 still nothing on 3.2
<stmiller> anyone have plasma locking up on them? I'm not sure what's going on. This is with intrepid and 4.2
<stmiller> I have to kill the plasma process and restart it
<Gun_Smoke> Captain_Haddock: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KTorrent?content=26353
<lbet> setting the locale in KDE system settigs (date and number format) does not affect gnome or non-gui applications. Language is EN, but I set my country to "Germany". If I type "locale" in a terminal I get LC_* = en_US  (language should stay en_US, but date/number settings should be european. how can I fix it?
<Captain_Haddock> Gun_Smoke: cheers.. I saw that page too and could only find debs for the beta and not the RC.. the main post only links to the source
<disi> Hi, what version of Kubuntu do I need to use for ext4 support? I do not need the root partition as ext4 but my home and external drives are already with ext4 formatted. The broken installer in the 9.04 alpha version sounds bad :(
<cbwcjw> Anybody notice todays KDE 4.2 updates?
<Captain_Haddock> stmiller: while not locking up... plasma consumes a lot of resources here in Intrepid 4.2
<Captain_Haddock> currently at 13.5% mem and regularly spikes CPU usage
<Captain_Haddock> The irony is that this is a vast improvement to 4.1 :|
<Captain_Haddock> cbwcjw: I just did.. something wrong with them?
<stmiller> Ibet try sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<stmiller> Captain_Haddock ok thanks could be the widgets I have
<lbet> stmiller: I already did.. it says "generatig locales" then I see a lot of en_XX "up-to-date" (many different country-variations of EN). then "generatio complete" but running "locales" again in a terminal shows everything is en_US. I also tryed logging out and even rebooting
<stmiller> hmmm....
<tedy> whoo want to buy a Nintendo Wii for 380CHF
<lbet> .. by the way. If I open system settings I do se "country or region: Germany" and the example date and number formats in KDE control center are ok (so it is saving the locale somewhere) but the standard LC_ variables are not updated
<tedy> with all games
<Stonki> hello. since updating from kde 3.x to 4.2 the ALT-F2 Shortcut isn't working anymore. Bug or feature ?
<tedy> whoo want to buy a Nintendo Wii for 380CHF
<tedy> with all games
<stmiller> Ibet what does this show:  cat /etc/default/locale
<tedy> whoo want to buy a Nintendo Wii for 380CHF
<Pici> !ot | tedy
<ubottu> tedy: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<stmiller> could be a bug if kubuntu settings don't set that properly
<lbet>  cat /etc/default/locale has LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<esa-petri> what should one do when update-grub returns expr: non numeric argument and wont install never version of kernel in kubuntu
<lbet> note: during installation I choosed lang = en US (that's what I want), but as location for the timezone I choosed "Berlin".. I only want the number and date settings, not the language
<arnehe> eagles0513875: I found a typo in your suggestion: you forgot the second dash before "configure"; running "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and again with the "--force-depends" option has solved the problem :-)
<HUNTER_byte> I’m going to install KDE 4.2 but it will remove konqueror, konqueror-kde4, dolphin-kde4, konsole-kde4. Should I be worried about it? When are the packages going to be available again?
<vbgunz> HUNTER_byte: be worried if you dont know of any way to browse without them
<Gun_Smoke> HUNTER_byte: aptitude why-not
<vbgunz> worse comes to worse you can try mc "midnight commander" a terminal browser
<JontheEchidna> HUNTER_byte: Are you in Hardy?
<HUNTER_byte> ﻿I use Firefox for browseing but ﻿konqueror and ﻿dolphin are used for the desktop as far I know. This is why I asked.
<HUNTER_byte> ﻿JontheEchidna: 8.4. It looks I need update it someday.
<JontheEchidna> HUNTER_byte: yeah, installing the 4.2 packages on hardy is not a good idea at all
<JontheEchidna> if they'd even be installable, it'd probably error out during the install
<alarm> hello, where can i set mount parameters for my external usb HDD , so when its being mounted to be read only ? (on kubuntu 8.10 kde4.2)
<esa-petri> fstab can be edited
<alarm> esa-petri,  usb devices are not listed in fstab at all
<esa-petri> I see sorry
<alarm> fstab is used when i put on my own mounting options
<alarm> on previous kubuntu releases there was a choice from the settings of each partition to make it read only . not anymore
<gLAsgowMonkey> has anyone here tried running kdevelop4
<esa-petri> mount -r /dev/something /somewhere works
<Darickster> anyone here using a broadcom wireless card bcm4312 rev 2?
<Guest42192> Hello, is it okay to ask questions about "C" here?
<Hexagown> ...?
<Leoz> greetings
<Hexagown> Hello
<Hexagown> Do you know annything about the programming language "c"?
<gLAsgowMonkey> Hexagown: you could ask not sure you will get an answer
<Leoz> well, he might not get the answer he's hoping for :P i'm learning it, but i still can't code
<Darickster> anyone here using a broadcom wireless card bcm4312 rev 2?
<Hexagown> Well, I started use it for some hour ago, and try the classic "hello world" kind of thing, and when iv wrote evrytihng I get the error message:   Object reference not set to an instance of an object
<Captain_Haddock> Hexagown: join ##c
<Hexagown> O,kay, thank you
<Leoz> i feel silly for asking, but has anyone played around with ksudoku? i'm having a small issue <.<
<Captain_Haddock> I haven't.. but there's nothing silly about it :) Sudoku is good fun.
<Captain_Haddock> ask away - somebody might answer
<Leoz> heh, thanks :) you should, lots of great variants in there, but anyway.
<Darickster> Captain_Haddock, how it going Captain
<Captain_Haddock> not bad Darickster - yourself?
<Leoz> when i try playing a 4x4 or 5x5 grid, the program doesn't want to load the alphabetical symbols, so any number beyond 9 shows an empty cell
<Darickster> Captain_Haddock, man I'm having the toughest time tryin to get this wireless card working
<Darickster> Captain_Haddock, ever messed with a broadcom  bcm4312 rev 2?
<Leoz> maybe i'm doing something wrong, but i tried disabling the numerical symbols from the settings already; still blanks
<Captain_Haddock> Darickster: I don't know much about it sorry - is it being detected ok?
<quassel73> hi i have two computers - one downstairs with kde and openssh-server, and second - my laptop, now i have only shell access to the first computer - it doesnt have any monitor or keyboard, so my question is, how can i set up desktop sharing by using ssh only?
<Captain_Haddock> Leoz: this is a sudoku variant that uses alphabets?
<Darickster> Captain_Haddock, sure it shows up...but you can't do any manual configuration (i.e. connect to an AP, obtain  lease from my dhcp sever, etc)
<Leoz> not exactly
<Leoz> it only does when there are 4x4 grids; of course, there being sixteen symbols numbers aren't enough to display them all
<Captain_Haddock> Darickster: and you have knetworkmanager running in your tray?
<Darickster> Captain_Haddock, yes sir, I do
<Captain_Haddock> Darickster: and you have options to configure wifi there?
<Leoz> it used to switch automatically to alphabetical symbols in the past, but now it doesn't anymore; hoped someone had any idea why i'm goofing like that
<Captain_Haddock> Leoz: oh I see... so it's using hex or something like that I guess.. neat and probably not conducive to easy addition :]
<Captain_Haddock> Leoz: have you tried purging and reinstalling it? Maybe it's a font issue. You could also try asking in #kde
<Leoz> haven't tried yet, i will once i've restored the network in the VM
<Leoz> guess i'll follow your other bit of advice as well, wasn't sure if it was a problem in kubuntu's version or not
<attilacyilmazlar> hi all
<attilacyilmazlar> i have a problem
<attilacyilmazlar> i am using kubuntu interpid ibex
<attilacyilmazlar> trying to make a usb stick bootable
<attilacyilmazlar> how can i do that?
<attilacyilmazlar> any idea??
<gLAsgowMonkey> attilacyilmazlar: there is liveusbcreator
<gLAsgowMonkey> i thought something was already included in ibex
<gLAsgowMonkey> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Live_USB_creator
<attilacyilmazlar> thank you for the help
<attilacyilmazlar> I'll check the link
<attilacyilmazlar> there seems that i have to start my system with live cd??
<attilacyilmazlar> isnt it possible to make it using my already running kubuntu??
<arnehe> Bye
<axel> Hello! How to convince KMail that e-mails should be sent with no automatic word wrapping? Word Wrap is quite annoying sending long URLs.
<gLAsgowMonkey> attilacyilmazlar: not sure about that, some type of respin maybe
<axel> addition: I did not find an option for this in the settings.
<Darickster> anyone here using a broadcom wireless card bcm4312 rev 2?
<attilacyilmazlar> thanks glasgow
<Leoz> i don't like the look of this: that appeared to be a bug in an older version of the package, which has been fixed in 4.2.0. only problem, it's in the testing branch <.<
<Leoz> so i have two options: either play old-fashioned 3x3 sudoku and its base 3 variants, OR overhaul the distro to play a game with some extra bells. XD
<tictric> kernel: [11913.291379] nepomukservices[12146]: segfault at 4 ip b7e4b7e2 sp bf965f00 error 4 in libQtCore.so.4.4.3[b7df8000+225000]
<ForgeAus> who knows lots about grub?... is any of the files in /boot/grub (I'm hazarding possibly one of the stage# files) a copy of the boot sector info for grub (essentially a grldr like grub4dos has)
<jals> i have a problem with Grip
<Andre_Gondim> where are the .mo file in kubuntu?
<martijn81> Andre_Gondim: $find / -name *.mo
<Andre_Gondim> marius1_, thanks
<Darickster> anyone here using a broadcom wireless card bcm4312 rev 2?
<JackWinter> is this a good way to move /home to a new location ?  sudo rsync -axS --exclude='/*/.gvfs' /home/. /media/sdc1/.
<david_> ok how do i get rid of this little preference bar everytime i hover a plasmoid?
<JontheEchidna> david_: right click on desktop-> lock widgets
<antony> quit
<david_> oh thank you so much!!!
<quassel112> h
<david_> this is really stupid. they should be locked or maybe movable as standard but this little bar is really annoying
<Gun_Smoke> I didn't really care for the way it was done either..
<quassel112> does anyone know of a program for doing resumable file copies on ubuntu/kubuntu?
<delilaz> hello room, I need help, for some reason kubuntu hardy isn't reading cd's I put in the cdrom drive
<delilaz> anyone have any input?
<Gun_Smoke> quassel112: locally or over the network?
<Gun_Smoke> delilaz: mount cdrom
<quassel112> Gun_Smoke over sftp/ssh
<delilaz> Gun_Smoke: my system says it can't find cdrom
<carpii_> in kmail, is there a way to always show html images from certain senders?
<Gun_Smoke> delilaz: do you have multiple drives?
<amelie_> hi
<amelie_> I have 2 hard drives of 500gb
<amelie_> sda, is splitted in two; the first half have Windows XP SP3, the second have Ubuntu 8.04
<delilaz> my computer double boots with winxp and kubuntu, and I have a dvdrom and cdwriter
<amelie_> I partitioned SDB2, and installed Ubuntu Server 8.10
<amelie_> sdb is partitioned 100gb for root, 3.2 for swap and the rest of it for home
<amelie_> I was afraid of mess up the grub; so i didn't install it during the second hard drive OS installation
<amelie_> and the system doesn' recognized that OS
<Gun_Smoke> delilaz: try mount /dev/scd0
<amelie_> how can I include this last operating system into the grub boot loader?
<Gun_Smoke> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<amelie_> no no
<bmunger> is there any way to get battery health status from kubuntu?  I know you can do it with ubuntu but I haven't found any application that will grab that data in kubuntu
<amelie_>  i didn't lost grub
<amelie_> it is making the dual boot
<Gun_Smoke> so then try the second link
<amelie_> but i installed a third operating system into the second hard drive
<amelie_> that's the one it is not recognized; because when I was doing the third installation, I didn't install the grub into the MBR
<amelie_> how can I edit the grub to include the third operating system
<amelie_> ?
<Gun_Smoke> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Gun_Smoke> it's all right there
<delilaz> Gun_Smoke: didn't work, in my disk&filesystems, optical disk dvd-rom is /dev/scd1 and then I have this partition that says /media/cdrom0 auto /dev/hdc
<Gun_Smoke> delilaz: then try /dev/scd1 and /media/cdrom0 is a mount point.
<Gun_Smoke> delilaz: try mount with no arguments and look to see if a /dev/scd* is listed there. then look for it's mount point.  It is possible already mounted.
<amelie_> thanks
<delilaz> Gun_Smoke: this is what I get: "special device /dev/hdc does not exist" and "can't find /dev/scd1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<abstortedminds> is kde-nightly the lastest in ubuntu repository? or is the official one available yet
<Gun_Smoke> delilaz: this is kde 4.?
<delilaz> kde 3.5.10
<Gun_Smoke> ah.. I have no clue about most of KDE.. I just moved in from gnome.. But mount with no arguments gave you what?  paste it in #flood
<delilaz> it used to work before, I never had this prob with dapper, now I have hardy
<delilaz> Gun_Smoke: ok will do
 * sufria wonders how Gun_Smoke made that #flood link
<bmunger> is there any way to get battery health status from kubuntu?  I know you can do it with ubuntu but I haven't found any application that will grab that data in kubuntu
<sufria> oh, nvm
<delilaz> Gun_Smoke: just pasted it now
<abstortedminds> is kde-nightly the lastest in ubuntu repository? or is the official one available yet?
<sufria> bmunger: you mean the percentage-battery-used indicator?
<dtchen> bmunger: not directly yet, but you can always query it via lshal or hal-get-property
<bmunger> sufria, no as in how degraded the battery is
<bmunger> dtchen: thanks i will look at that
<sufria> oh okay
<Gun_Smoke> delilaz: I'm getting a bit lost here.. so I gave it a try on my syetem.. By simple putting a cd in the drive it didn't auto mount but the volume was visable in Dolpin.
<carpii_> trying to set up a recurring TODO task in Montact, but on the Recurrance tab everything is disabled. Why ?
<carpii_> in Kontact
<delilaz> i'm confused myself, when something that used to work suddenly doesn't
<mefisto__> carpii_: have you enabled recurrence?
<carpii_> well tehres a tick box on the recurrence tab, but thats disabled too
<Gun_Smoke> I usually try simple stuff first.. It's 90% of the time something very easy
<carpii_> is there some recurrence daemon that should be running ?
<Gun_Smoke> maybe 'eject' and try again?  years ago ubuntu was famous for missing cd media
<delilaz> Gun_Smoke: yes, thanks for your help, I'm going to try to reboot
<mefisto__> carpii_: how are you starting the new TODO exactly? when I try it the tick box is not greyed out
<carpii_> ok i go to TODO in the left hand icon bar
<carpii_> add a new TODO from the edit box and hit enter
<carpii_> then doubleclick the task in the list, and go to recurrence tab
<carpii_> this is on Kontact 1.2.9 on KDE 3.5.1
<mefisto__> carpii_: in general tab, click the "due" tickbox, then see if recurrence can be enabled
<alexei> Where do I start configuring mail transfer agent? I get this on Intrepid: "Mailing to remote domains not supported .... Received: from alexei by novo with local (Exim 4.69)"
<carpii_> awesome, thanks mefisto :)
<carpii_> thats wasnt too intuitive :p
<carpii_> id set a start time but not a due time
<mefisto__> carpii_: I guess the todo has to be associated with a date before you can get it to recur
<carpii_> yeah, guess so :)
<mefisto__> carpii_: I usually create todos from the calendar, so the due date is already filled
<carpii_> ahh
<carpii_> ok, well at least its not a bug :D
<adben> hello everyone, in kubuntu w/ kde4.2 how i could cchange kdm theme ?
<adben> some ideas?
<benji_> Hello, I'm having trouble with the new Kmail in 4.2 on Intrepid
<whyhankee> adben: system-settings -> advanced -> Login Manager -> Theme?
<benji_> Anyone else having trouble connecting to their gmail accounts with Kmail?
<khalidmian> how do i instal sunjava for kubuntu
<whyhankee> benji_: could you be a bit more precise? it seems i can read my gmail from kmail
<gLAsgowMonkey> khalidmian: which version
<khalidmian> 64 bit
<gLAsgowMonkey> 5 or 6 / jre or jdk
<khalidmian> 6
<khalidmian> not openjdk
<khalidmian> jre
<khalidmian> either via sudo
<khalidmian> or deb
<gLAsgowMonkey> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<khalidmian> i have a bin file in desktop for java how do i run that
<gLAsgowMonkey> you can install it through the repos
<khalidmian> gLAsgowMonkey: ty for help
<alanabs> hello everyone
<alanabs> noob here
<alanabs> anyone willing to help me out
<alanabs> i just installed wubi through windows
<alanabs> i chose kubuntu, but it gave me kde 4.1
<alanabs> is there a way to upgrade to 4.2 easily
<sven_> good evening
<sven_> is this channel english or german?
<whyhankee> sven_: english please
<sven_> ok, no problem ...
<sven_> i'm havin trouble upgrading to kde4.2
<sven_> can u help
<Pandemic187> really quick question...there is a way to change to clock to 12hr, right?
<sven_> "/var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager_4%3a4.2.0 ..."
<sven_> "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<mefisto__> Pandemic187: yes, in systemsettings, regional & language, times and dates tab
<Pandemic187> thanks mefisto.
<mefisto__> sven_: someone here yesterday had that problem (with a different package). they uninstalled the package, upgraded to 4.2, then reinstalled the package
<sven_> mefisto__: i'm always running into unresolved dependencies uninstalling the package(s)
<dvheumen> A question for someone else who uses the KDE 4.2 packages from the PPA: Do you also have a delay of roughly a second when you click on the 'Application Launcher' (start button), before the menu actually shows?
<whyhankee> dvheumen: first time i may have that second, but the next time its there pretty fast (not counting the fade-in time)
<skole> Hi! I have 8.10 installed, and I can't get the wireless connection to work. I have the B32 driver installed, and it says it works.
<dvheumen> whyhankee: hmmm... okay interesting. I have turned off the desktop effects, but I have this delay every time, not only the first time
<thomas__> Hi, if I need to find a java programmer (like, now), where could I go
<AlanasAnikonis> If the money is good, you have found one ;)
<thomas__> what is good?
<dvheumen> whyhankee: and I'm not exaggerating ... it truly is a whole second ... so that's quite a large delay imo
<thomas__> or rather, how much is good?
<AlanasAnikonis> thomas__: good question, is it a quick hack or some serious job?
<sven_> skole: static ip adress? try fetching from the dhcp
<thomas__> well, shld be easy if you know some maths.
<whyhankee> dvheumen: i wish i could help, but i'm not sure where to start looking for that one :(
<thomas__> example of a question: for 2 number a and b, calculate the least common multiple
<AlanasAnikonis> thatgcd
<AlanasAnikonis> that's called GCD
<AlanasAnikonis> not?
<mefisto__> dvheumen: I noticed when I changed animation speed to anything other than normal, effects were very slow
<dvheumen> whyhankee: yeah, got the same problem here, but thanks :). I've just switched to the classic style menu and it's improved, but not that much. I'll have a look on the forum too
<dvheumen> mefisto__: my effects are off, but I'll have a look at any animation settings
<thomas__> yes, gcd is the next question
<thomas__> so, interested?
<dvheumen> mefisto__: do you by any change know where these animation settings are?
<Dillizar> my pc cant find my new mp3 player can any body help me
<skole> sven_ : Not static IP adress. The problem is that I can't connect to a encrypted network.
<AlanasAnikonis> hehe, no thomas__, I don't do homework ;(
<thomas__> not homework...job :)
<mefisto__> dvheumen: general tab of desktop effects. right-click a window titlebar, configure window behaviour to get to it quickly
<mefisto__> dvheumen: if it's not set to normal, try turning on desktop effects, set to normal, then turn desktop effects off again
<mefisto__> dvheumen: just guessing here
<dvheumen> mefisto__: yeah I figured that that was your plan. I'm already experimenting with it
<sven_> skole: mmh, no idea. what do you mean with encrypted network? connection from your pc to your router via wpa2?
<dvheumen> mefisto__: okay, set to 'instant' now, but no change. (with effects on and off)
<skole> sven_: wep key
<RobertLaptop> df -h
<RobertLaptop> Sorry wrong window
<sven_> skole: with knetwork_manager? I dislike the nm. I prefer wicd. sorry i can't help.
<mefisto__> dvheumen: is everything else slow, or just that menu?
<sven_> exit
<skole> sven_: I m running wicd noqw. But it didn't help
<dvheumen> mefisto__: no, that's the point, it's just the menu. And I've already kept an eye on the harddisk led, but it doesn't seem to be reading/writing anything in the meanwhile
<dvheumen> *meantime
<skole> sven_: It will not connect... stops when authenticating
<mefisto__> dvheumen: you could try lancelot menu as a workaround maybe
<mefisto__> dvheumen: it should be in the add widgets list in 4.2
<gLAsgowMonkey> guys anyone know how to set KDEDIRS
<dvheumen> mefisto__: hmm... that's an idea. On the other hand, ... I don't remember that this problem existed a week or so ago ... maybe it's something that has developed on the last PPA update ... I'll just be a little patient for now :)
<dvheumen> mefisto__: and the 'classic style menu' is somewhat faster so it's a doable workaround
<mefisto__> dvheumen: I'm curious whether it's kickoff itself or something wierd going on with the menu caching that would effect all menus
<dvheumen> mefisto__: ow, in that case I'll add Lancelot and give it a go, ... one moment ...
<mefisto__> dvheumen: or you could right-click the kickoff icon and set to classic menu style. see if that's any different
<dvheumen> mefisto__: the classic menu style is already in effect at the moment
<khalidmian> i hate 64 bit kubuntu - so many errors & so slow
<mefisto__> dvheumen: you could try this to rebuild the system config cache: kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental
<dvheumen> mefisto__: well, it seems that Lancelot is not affected by this problem. I can see a white space for a fraction of a second while the lancelot menu is being drawn, but there no 1 second or even a half-a-second delay at all
<dvheumen> mefisto__: the cache rebuild had no effect
<vbgunz> I have no sound.... why? amarok is playing but I aint hearing anything :/
<dvheumen> mefisto__: tnx for the help, I'll keep with the classical menu for now
<oobe> /j #poo
<oobe> woops
<mefisto__> dvheumen: so the classic menu has no 1 sec delay?
<dvheumen> mefisto__: well, it does still have a delay, but it's a bit faster ... about half a second I would say
<whyhankee> vbgunz: when you start kmix, are all the relevant channels on volume and not muted?
<whyhankee> dvheumen: do you have a lot of applications in your menu, maybe even gnome apps or .. ? (mine is about clean)
<vbgunz> whyhankee: nothing muted. am looking at all sliders, none are muted. I think my sound crashed at some point :/
<dvheumen> whyhankee: no ... I think it has less icons that the original KDE install. I've removed quite some programs that I don't use.
<dvheumen> whyhankee: the only things that are out of the ordinary are Wine and OpenOffice I think
<dvheumen> whyhankee: and I have already rebooted just to be sure that it wasn't some residual effect of some kind
<whyhankee> dvheumen: i have those too.. weird, maybe its looking for links that you deleted (im not sure why, but)
<whyhankee> dvheumen: did you delete those entries recently?
<dvheumen> whyhankee: no, most of the program were deleted even before the install of KDE 4.2 beta. The only things I did recently were some updates and the installation of OOo 3.0.1 (via DEB packages)
<dvheumen> whyhankee: now uninstaling Gnome desktop integration package ... maybe that'll help
<dvheumen> whyhankee: nope, doesn't seem to help
<whyhankee> dvheumen: no clue then, sry. And it's about bed time here, goodluck :)
<dvheumen> whyhankee: no prob, tnx anyways, bye :)
<mefisto__> dvheumen: restricted graphics driver enabled?
<dvheumen> mefisto__: yep, ofcourse! :) and anyways, the desktop effects are off, so that's not the problem
<mefisto__> dvheumen: the only other thing I can think of is trying to log in with a new user, to see if it's something in your .kde folder
<dvheumen> mefisto__: hmmm... that's an idea, I'll try that some time (but not right now) :)
<mefisto__> dvheumen: or log out of kde, rename .kde then log back in
<dvheumen> mefisto__: yeah I know about .kde
<martijn81> when i want to compile ktorrent from source, i get a cmake warning that kdepimlibs folder cannot be found
<hybrid> hello
<martijn81> one guy told me that the folder was renamed in kde4
<martijn81> do anyone of you know what this folder is renamed in?
<martijn81> i have install kdepimlibs5 and kdepimlibs5-dev and it still does not work, see this-> http://pastebin.ca/1327506
<hybrid> use synapic package manager
<hybrid> use add/remove aplications
<hybrid> internet
<heinkel_111> does anyone know a good way I can use my computer as an alarm clock?
<alarm> who called me ?
<heinkel_111> :-)̈́
<heinkel_111> I need an alarm clock for 04:00 (AM, but I use 34hr)... I got a computer with loudspeakers...somehow this should be possible
<heinkel_111> my cell phone is kind of unreliable when it comes to the early morning wake up call
<mefisto__> heinkel_111: you could set up a cron job to play a music file
<alarm> where can i set mount parameters for my external usb HDD , so when its being mounted to be read only ? (on kubuntu 8.10 kde4.2)
<PhilRod> heinkel_111: korganizer will do alarms
<heinkel_111> mefisto__: yes, then I read about kcron which supposedly should be installed but "kcron" in terminal and "which kcron" gives me nothing
<mefisto__> heinkel_111: is it installed? it wasn't here
<heinkel_111> PhilRod I tried it once before but it wouldnt play my soundfiles for some reason... will check once more
<Heliodor> Is it just me or do ubuntu scale really bad?
<guraltsev> hello, I was wondering if it is possible to do this thing, but I have found any help by browsing the internet. I have installed lots of program over the time on my kubuntu system but the problem is that when I installed only chose the relative package, but I didn;t think that often the documentation is provided separately in a package called something like   xyz-doc if the program is called xyz. I often use my computer without access to the
<guraltsev> internet so it would be nice to have all the documentation in an offline form at hand always (like for tools like grub etc, that didn't have their default documentation with them). Is there any way to tell apt-get or synapticor whatever else to download all the documentation for the already installed programs
<heinkel_111> mefisto__: I wonder if the package was broken because sudo apt-get install kcron yields "already newest version" but kcron after that yields "command not found", and which kcron yields nothing
<heinkel_111> this problem found on 2 computers, workstation and laptop
<sebastian> l
<BrianH> guraltsev, no
<mefisto__> heinkel_111: yeah I just installed it and same here, command not found
<sebastian> hola, donde encuentro un canal de habla español?¿
<guraltsev> sebastian: @kubuntu-es
<guraltsev> sebastian: I meant #kubuntu-es
<sebastian> ok gracias
<jals> when i insert an audio cd kubuntu alert my somehow?
<jals> the device notifier doesn't react
<wallabee> Can anyone tell me why i none of my installed splash screens appear in the manager window .. they all show installed (and give the option to uninstall) .. but never appear in the manager window .. just Default, None, Simple, SimpleSmall (which are there by default)
<guraltsev> ok, then. I have another question: I would like my windows partition (ntfs) to be mounted automatically once the pc is booted and read access should be granted to all users without asking for a admin password as it does now. I would know how to do this editing fstab, but with the media:/ protocol and the various HAL stuf present in today's linuxes, should I do it that way or is there a better one?
<wallabee> So in short i can't select any of the installed splash screens to actually be used.. could this be a permissions problem?
<jals> guraltsev, it should already be as you say, at least my windows ntfs partition is mounted and accessible automatically
<ThomasD> guraltsev: don't worry, just edit fstab ;-)
<guraltsev> thanks
<ThomasD> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ThomasD> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<wallabee> any ideas/ advice appreciated..
<ThomasD> guraltsev: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G thats the one you want
<Bsims> Where do I go to set my printer in kde 4.2
<Bsims> It appears to not be listening to cups setting
<SuspectZero> hey there
<SuspectZero> quick question
<jordo2323> What packages do you install to get flash working in Konqueror 4.200?
<SuspectZero> when an operating system is *buntu based, it can add and remove programs as easily as you can in kubuntu right?
<mefisto__> heinkel_111: have you tried kalarm?
<tmckay> SuspectZero: yes
<SuspectZero> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<SuspectZero> ~ jordo2323 ~ see above ^^
<heinkel_111> mefisto__: yes, strangely it failed to trigger alarm
<Bsims> Where do I go to set my printer in kde 4.2 I don't have a printer dialog in system settings
<SuspectZero> ~ tmckay ~ thank you
<heinkel_111> mefisto__: I have a solution now
<heinkel_111> it will work for tomorrow
<heinkel_111> sleep 4h; amarok /home/thomas/musikk/soaring_30012009.flac
<tmckay> SuspectZero: *buntu distros are all Debian based so they use apt for package management
<heinkel_111> mefisto ^
<heinkel_111> mefisto__: I forgot to add that it is midnight here now
<skylite> witam wszystkich :)
<evenstar> How do I set ntfs-3g partitions to mount on boot intead of automount?
<evenstar> I can't get any changes to /etc/fstab to not revert.
<evenstar> 8.10 Intrepid won't let me make changes to fstab, is there a tool to make it not revert?
<kaddi> is it wise to automount a ntfs-partition if the partition is also used with windows?
<kaddi> what is the worse that could happen if I forced the mounting of an ntfs-partition which is still mounted in windows
<kaddi> (for example if windows crashed and I reboot into ubuntu)
<jals> so guys, basically i can't seem to rip at all in kubuntu
<jals> Grip, k3b, nothing is working
<jals> actually i installed something called Ripoff which started to rip but very slowly
<mefisto__> kaddi: still mounted in windows?
<jals> think i'll go install cdex in windows to see if that works
<kaddi> yes
<mefisto__> kaddi: you mean windows is running now, and you want to mount it?
<kaddi> just hypothetically speaking.. i had a case were my windwos kept crashing (and therefore didn't unmount the partition) and i needed to access the information on that partition
<kaddi> but didn't dare to force the mount... so now I just know what to expect if I did do that
<mefisto__> kaddi: I see. well you should get windows to check it, but you can probably mount it readonly quite safely
<mefisto__> kaddi: usually if there are errors, ntfs-3g will automatically mount it ro, until you fix it in windows
<kaddi> windows was crashing because of bad RAM... the drive is just fine :)
<kaddi> i was simply afraid, that forcing the mount would lock the files on the ntfs-partition to some user I don't have access to
<kaddi> another, similar, case would be if I put windows into hibernation and then bootet into linux: the partitions are mounted to windows and i'd need to force the mount on ubunut
<kaddi> u
#kubuntu 2009-02-05
<alarm> where can i set mount parameters for my external usb HDD , so when its being mounted to be read only ? (on kubuntu 8.10 kde4.2)
<mefisto__> alarm: /etc/fstab  ?
<alarm> mefisto__,  when plugin in the hdd kde handles the mounting, not fstab
<mefisto__> alarm: wouldn't fstab override that?
<alarm> if i would edit you mean . i do not know. i am still trying to configure it through kde
<v3trae> afternoon y'all
<adben> hello everyone
<cbwcjw> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<v3trae> adben: hiya
<adben> one question friends, kdm theme setup how it' s possible with kde 4.2?
<v3trae> adben: can you use a 4.1 theme on 4.2?
<adben> no
<adben> i just need to change the font size
<cbwcjw> System Settings -> Advanced -> Login Manager
<cbwcjw> Its right there.
<v3trae> yup
<adben> oh yeah tnx , sorry for the stupid q
<cbwcjw> !stupid | adben
<ubottu> adben: The only dumb or stupid question is the one not asked. Please do not tell people off for asking something, just because it seems simple or obvious -- we discourage this attitude in all our channels.
<cbwcjw> No question is stupid :D
<jals> i'm having k3b issues: when i attempt to rip to mp3 i get a not that helpful error
<v3trae> brb guys
<jals> i have all the codecs installed i think
<v3trae> there we go
<mefisto__> jals: what is the error?
<jals> just says "error encoding track 1"
<mefisto__> jals: installed lame ?
<jals> the lame package in synaptic? yeah
<jals> anything else i might need?
<jals> this is my lame command: lame -V1 --vbr-new --tt %t --ta %a --tl %m --ty %y --tc %c - %f
<cbwcjw> I just got here, and thought you were saying that a certian package was lame. ahaha.
<cuznt> i have a few lame commands alright
<cbwcjw> haha
<ActionParsnip1> hey guys
<ActionParsnip1> im playing with kwin for a chuckle
<ActionParsnip1> with widgets, what are the shortcut keys for?
<v3trae> ActionParsnip1: i hate widgets, so no idea.
<mike-solidus> are there plans to prot kde-4.2 into the stable 8.10 repo's eventually?
<mike-solidus> *port
<ActionParsnip1> v3trae: i'm having a play since i got kde4.2
<ActionParsnip1> just bored
<ActionParsnip1> still gonna use fluxbox after this
<mefisto__> jals: do you get the error without the  -V1 --vbr-new  options?
<v3trae> ActionParsnip1: i hated widgets when they came out for OSX, so i don't bother =D
<v3trae> ActionParsnip1: i dunno i like kde 4.2 quite a bit
<mike-solidus> also, do you know if the qt guys fixed the bug wth thier aiglx implimentation and the nvidia drivers?
<ActionParsnip1> v3trae: well i can still use kde and apps, just not kwin
<jals> mefisto__, i'll give it a go
<jals> yup still errors
<Heliodor> Hello
<cbwcjw> !hi | Heliodor
<ubottu> Heliodor: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Heliodor> how do i unbind the "ALT" function that moves windows?
<Heliodor> every time i hold ALT and drags something, it moves the window. And i cant find where to unbind this.
<v3trae> mike-solidus: i'm having no problems with the expiramental v 180.22 drivers.
<mike-solidus> v3trae: did you have problems with the old drivers where the de would freeze on startup 80% of the time?
<v3trae> mike-solidus: i'd get random lock ups pretty much constantly
<mike-solidus> v3trae: and with old fbo showing up on the first draw of a window?
<ActionParsnip1> Heliodor: i know the thing you mean, I'm not sure how to unbind it but its dead useful
<mike-solidus> v3trae: SWEET, really good news, updating today
<v3trae> mike-solidus: you have to get it from their site, there isn't a package for it
<v3trae> mike-solidus: but its a simple install, just make sure the old drivers are gone first.
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip1: Cant use photoshop without unbinding it
<ActionParsnip1> Heliodor: i see
<mike-solidus> v3trae: hmm, im not gonna mess with that then, I've done manual installs of drivers before a couple of times, and for some reason with ubuntu based installs it tends to completly fsk over apt.
<v3trae> mike-solidus: its literally you unload the driver, run the script, it asks you questions, all of which i answered yes to (as a guide told me to) and restart kdm
<cbwcjw> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<v3trae> mike-solidus: give me a second i'll find you a link to the forum guide i used.
<jals> this is nuts, i shouldn't have this much issue ripping a cd
<mike-solidus> big down side to apt i think, its great at handling apt based installs, but if you want to install something yourself, it tends to mess EVERYTHING up. I'd like to see some sort of implementation like gentoo's portage but with binary packages
<mike-solidus> jals: what type of problems are you having?
<ActionParsnip1> jals: konqueror has a good cd ripping feature
<jals> mike-solidus, Grip won't display the track list of the audio cd, k3b gives errors when attempting to rip
<v3trae> mike-solidus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=993788 follow it to the letter and you shouldn't have any problems, only thing is when it's talking about turning off gdm, swap that for kdm and you shouldn't have any issues.
<jals> ActionParsnip1, how do i set it up to rip mp3s?
<mike-solidus> jals: for some stupid reason with kde 4.x it will not see cd drives so you have to use an external program that assumes the cd in the drive is an audio cd. i think i ended up using acidrip
<jals> i'll give that one a go
<mike-solidus> jals: its really stupid, i'm guessing they just didn't wanna impliment it yet and thier base system doesnt cover it because technically you cant mount an audio cd
<jals> what's weird with Grip is that if i insert a cd with Grip open, it briefly displays the tracks then they vanish
<mike-solidus> v3trae: thanks, i'll go check it out
<ActionParsnip1> jals: http://it.toolbox.com/blogs/locutus/easy-cd-ripping-with-konqueror-17544
<v3trae> mike-solidus: righto, install irssi and come back if you have any problems =) I might not be able to help but someone should =D
<jals> my old drive was IDE, this one is SATA, i wonder if that's the root of the issues
<ActionParsnip1> try: apt-cache search cd | grep -i rip
<ActionParsnip1> jals: all new drives had IDE
<ActionParsnip1> you mean PATA
<jals> yeah maybe i do
<ActionParsnip1> ;)
<cbwcjw> Im pretty sure he means sata http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_ATA
<mike-solidus> jals: could be, but if its happening since an upgrade to kde4 its prolly kde 4's fault, freaked me out the first time i ran into it because i was working on someone elses computer.
<cbwcjw> PATA was obsoleted by SATA except in industrial
<ActionParsnip1> cbwcjw: it has an IDE though (Integrated drive electronic). Old drive were spindles of platters which relied purely on the controller on the motherboard / daughterboard to control it. New drives had IDEs to make controlling them easier and also allows a buffer for data#
<ActionParsnip1> cbwcjw: so ALL new drives have an IDE, its a common mistake but seems accepted
<cbwcjw> Oh well. It doesnt exactly matter :)
<jals> ActionParsnip1, that link doesn't explain how to enable mp3 ripping
<jals> just says it'll already be there; it's not
<jals> ok now it is
<jals> guess it is since i installed lame
<ActionParsnip1> jals: In that sidebar you should see a services tab. If not then shoot your distribution and get Kubuntu (shamless plug here). After clicking on the services tab you should see an entry titled "Audio CD Browser". When that is selected you will see several choices like cda, wav, ogg and mp3. These are the formats you can rip off of the CD. It is just a simple matter to select the format you would like (ogg is best and open 
<jals> right but last time i checked i didn't see mp3 under those choices
<ActionParsnip1> cbwcjw: just a lil fyi for you :D
<cobra-the-joker> Kubuntu ROX
<cobra-the-joker> :D
<ActionParsnip1> cobra-the-joker: ROX rox too ;)
<jals> ugh
<ActionParsnip1> jals: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-535950.html
<ActionParsnip1> !info rox
<ubottu> Package rox does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip1> !info rox-filer
<ubottu> rox-filer (source: rox): A simple graphical file manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5-1build1 (intrepid), package size 1436 kB, installed size 3992 kB
<cbwcjw> !find rox
<ubottu> Found: python-egenix-mx-base-dbg, python-egenix-mxproxy, anon-proxy, approx, apt-proxy (and 127 others)
<jals> i appreciate these alternative suggestions, but kubuntu should be able to do this
<cobra-the-joker> aha
<dan> morning all
<dan> I am not able to change my theme details.. is this a known issue?
<cbwcjw> jals: Blame KDE
<ActionParsnip1> !theme | dan
<ubottu> dan: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jals> yeah i guess i do
<jals> perhaps i should consider an alternative DE
<ActionParsnip1> jals: theres a few to choose from
<dan> ActionParsnip1: i know *how* to change my theme, and I can get themes.. but when in system settings and changing themes, the "apply" button never becomes "un-disabled" and so i cannot change it
<jals> i was on xfce before i got my new computer, but i figured hey, it's a bit more powerful i'll go with kde
<dan> i should say .... "system settings...advanced... theme details" or something like that
<cbwcjw> jals: I love KDE personally, but it can be frustrating. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_X_Window_System_desktop_environments
<cbwcjw> jals: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Template:Desktop_environments_and_window_managers
<jals> i like everything else so far
<jals> i just want to be able to rip cds
<ActionParsnip1> dan: try loggin in as a new user and see if its identical, it may be a permissions
<cbwcjw> jals: Try playing an mp3, it should autoinstall the mp3 thing. After that, try ripping
<jals> it plays them fine
<jals> amarok is great
<ActionParsnip1> jals: try gnome
<jals> i could try gnome
<ActionParsnip1> or fluxbox
<jals> any ideas though why i'm having this issue, is it really this impossible for kde to rip a cd?
<jals> i figure it must be something specific to my setup
<ActionParsnip1> jals: run the app from a konsole, you will get intelligent outputs
<jals> ActionParsnip1, yeah i tried that with Grip, googled some of the results, not so helpful
<ActionParsnip1> jals: k3b is usually decent
<jals> yeah so i read, i'd be happy to use it if it'd work :(
<ActionParsnip1> jals: is konqueror not flying??
<jals> ActionParsnip1, trying that now actually
<jals> it is ripping apparently
<jals> shame there's no dialogue to show the status but maybe it'll do for now
<jals> ActionParsnip1, scrap that, just tried to play one of the mp3s and it's junk
<ActionParsnip1> jals: try sudo apt-get install grabcd-rip
<jals> what is that
<ActionParsnip1> !info grabcd-rip
<ubottu> grabcd-rip (source: grabcd): rip and encode audio CDs - ripper. In component universe, is optional. Version 0006-1 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 52 kB
<jals> k i'll give it a go
<ActionParsnip1> its worth a shot
<jals> i'm pretty certain it's not my drive, cos i ripped a few tracks in windows using cdex and they seem fine
<ActionParsnip1> !info cdex
<ubottu> Package cdex does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip1> well cdex is open source so you can compile it
<jals> or run it in wine
<ActionParsnip1> jals: aye
<ActionParsnip1> jals: apparently songbird and soundjuicer can do it too
<ActionParsnip1> jals: gets platinum and silver ratings in appdb
<jals> might try soundjuicer
<ActionParsnip1> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=7268&iTestingId=19569
<v3trae> see ya guys
<jals> i'd love grip to work
<jals> maybe i'll install gnome and see if things work better there
<ActionParsnip1> its a nice app
<ActionParsnip1> you can do it at command line
<jals> need food first though, brb
<cbwcjw> I really dont like gnome...
<ActionParsnip1> me neither
<punisher> hello
<punisher> are there linux usser? xD
<ActionParsnip1> none at all
<punisher> I'm spanisj, some here speak spanish?
<ActionParsnip1> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<punisher> hablas español?
<ActionParsnip1> no, english, bit of french and some italian
<punisher> aa ok, where are you?
<ActionParsnip1> UK
<punisher> aa ok, I'm from Canary Island
<punisher> do you know it?
<ActionParsnip1> know where
<ActionParsnip1> my client spazzed
<cbwcjw> !es | punisher
<ubottu> punisher: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tom_> konqueror 4.2 no longer browers with fish. it opens the location, but clicking on a folder attempts to open a new konqueror and then i get an error saying its is not supported. worked fine yesterday morn....
<ActionParsnip1> punisher: i see you are from madrid
<punisher> no, I'm from canary Island, in Spain, but my conection is GPRS so mi ip say that I'm in madrid but it's false
<ActionParsnip1> punisher: ahhh, your ISP is in spain
<punisher> yes
<ActionParsnip1> punisher: ip to location convert ;)
<punisher> :)
 * kaddi misses Madrid :(
<punisher> do you use kubuntu? what version?
<ActionParsnip1> punisher: im on intrepid + kde 4.2 + fluxbox
<cbwcjw> Meh, fluxbox. I only use it for server use :)
<ActionParsnip1> its just nice and slick
<ActionParsnip1> i dont care for prettys
<cbwcjw> I dont. on this computer for gaming, windows XP with all win98 colors and themes. Eye candy not needed.
<ActionParsnip1> precisely, hence flux :)
<punisher> I've tried Intrepid whit Kde 4.2, I turn off the desktop effect but my pc is too slow, today I have gone to Hardy
<cbwcjw> try xubuntu: http://xubuntu.org It uses the lightwieght xfce desktop environmen
<ActionParsnip1> cbwcjw: or fluxbuntu
<ActionParsnip1> cbwcjw: you can also run: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop to achieve the same goal, no need to reinstall with xubuntu
<cobra_> Hey guys
<cobra_> How can i add more than 1 language
<ActionParsnip1> !locales
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<cobra_> to the keyboard layout ?
<ActionParsnip1> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<cbwcjw> Ubottu saves the day again!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cbwcjw> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ActionParsnip1> !cookie | cbwcjw
<ubottu> cbwcjw: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ActionParsnip1> hmm
<ActionParsnip1> !cookie | ubottu
<ubottu> ActionParsnip1: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ActionParsnip1> hahha
<cbwcjw> Yum cookie.
<jals> you know, this is odd
<jals> i ran Grip from the command line using --verbose
<jals> it is *right now* working
<jals> no idea if it'll last, but isn't that odd?
<cobra_> cant make a button which change layouts :(
<jals> ack, but the sound is coming out shit again
<cobra_> any body can help ?
<devyn> error while installing kde-window-manager 4.2.0: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/kconf_update_bin/plasma-add-shortcut-to-menu', which is also in package kdebase-workspace-bin
<Adola> How do I restart Pulse Audio?
<hybrid> anyone play jedi academy
<devyn> hello? I really need help here! apt-get -f install doesn't work!
<hybrid> cant get wine to reconize mounted dimage
<hybrid> image
<devyn> goto path Z:\media\ ...
<devyn> hybrid: goto path Z:\media\ ...
<hybrid> in wine
<hybrid> dir?
<devyn> ya i think
<devyn> what image?
<devyn> mounted how?
<hybrid> it needs disk 1 to play
<devyn> aaah
<devyn> let me check
<hybrid> the game is not reconizing its mounted
<devyn> okay go into winecfg
<hybrid> k
<devyn> on drives tab
<hybrid> k
<devyn> add a new map to /media/cdrom on drive letter E: or D:
<devyn> or, try the Autodetect... button
<hybrid> k
<hybrid> ive tryed this
<devyn> oh
<devyn> hm....
<devyn> then I don't know at all...
<hybrid> shit i dont get it
<devyn> anyway, I have a really bad problem of my own...
<hybrid> whats ur problem
<devyn> error while installing kde-window-manager 4.2.0: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/kconf_update_bin/plasma-add-shortcut-to-menu', which is also in package kdebase-workspace-bin
<devyn> plz i need help someone!!!!!
<devyn> @prea stop it!
<caranguejo> ok
<hybrid> can u remove that folder for ur update
<hybrid> so ur not overwriting
<hybrid> i dunno
<iris> i'm on 8.10. How do I install kde 4.2?
<hybrid> set pirmission
<hybrid> bla
<devyn> @iris add the repository
<devyn> @iris add the "software source"
<devyn> on the kubuntu website
<cobra_> Hey guys ....cant make a keyboard button change the layout
<devyn> THIS IS REALLY DRIVING ME INSANE!
<devyn> please! someone PLEASE help me!
<devyn> please! someone PLEASE help me!
<cobra_> dont know why no one responding
<devyn> error while installing kde-window-manager 4.2.0: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/kconf_update_bin/plasma-add-shortcut-to-menu', which is also in package kdebase-workspace-bin
<cobra_> قرعة
<Sp0tKubuntu> I LOVE Kubuntu! <3
<Sp0tKubuntu> Nice OS
<devyn> this very annoying!
<Sp0tKubuntu> A good idea, dont install the things that are not included in the standard software packages
<Sp0tKubuntu> If you are new in linux that is
<devyn> i am not new... its just not working!
<devyn> error while installing kde-window-manager 4.2.0: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/kconf_update_bin/plasma-add-shortcut-to-menu', which is also in package kdebase-workspace-bin
<Sp0tKubuntu> Or be prepared for alot of reading/toogling forums for answers
<Sp0tKubuntu> Saw it before, no need to repeat, try to help you understand 4.2 is not finished afair
<Sp0tKubuntu> Therefore, dont get it before it's ninished, or be prepared for trouble :-)
<Sp0tKubuntu> finished*
<Sp0tKubuntu> Try se the kde-bug.org reports
<devyn> kde-bug.org doesn't exist?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Maybe i typed it wrong then, i was there for not so long ago
<Sp0tKubuntu> https://bugs.kde.org/
<Sp0tKubuntu> There u go, google is your friend
<devyn> i just checked there!
<Sp0tKubuntu> Well, thats all the help I can support, did'nt promise it would solve your problems
<devyn> it seems i've found something here --> ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6653398
<stdin> devyn: sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa5_i386.deb && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Sp0tKubuntu> Dosent it create a bugreport by default? (Im new in linux)
<stdin> replacing i386 with amd64 if you have a 64bit installation
<Sp0tKubuntu> Just corious, is the 64 bit version not for Intel?
<Sp0tKubuntu> u*
<stdin> Sp0tKubuntu: the amd64 architecture runs in all AMD and Intel 64 bit chips
<Sp0tKubuntu> stdin: Ok, thanks
<Sp0tKubuntu> Where do i see if my processor supports 64bit?
<Sp0tKubuntu> It's an Intel Core Duo 2 T250 laptop
<devyn> stdio: okay, now on dist-upgrade, hope this works!
<devyn> *stdin
<stdin> Sp0tKubuntu: if it's a Duo it's probably 64bit
<devyn> stdin: yeah, probably...
<devyn> stdin: most Duo's are
<Sp0tKubuntu> Dunno?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Is it?
<devyn> what kind of computer?
<stdin> if you want to be sure, look at the spec on intel.com
<Sp0tKubuntu> Laptop, MSI PR 200
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ok, i try
<devyn> If you can, 64-bit is waaay faster. (and more powerful)
<Sp0tKubuntu> Thats why i ask :-)
<Sp0tKubuntu> This i my laptop, but not same processor, my processor is T250, not T300
<Sp0tKubuntu> http://global.msi.eu/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=135&cat2_no=270&prod_no=1208
<EagleScreen> Sp0tKubuntu try to boot Kubuntu amd64, if you can, you have a 64 bit processor if not, you have 32 bit.
<Sp0tKubuntu> EagleScreen: Thansk! Easy solution! :-D
<Sp0tKubuntu> Thanks*
<Sp0tKubuntu> Downloading! :-)
<Sp0tKubuntu> Is it much different from 32 bit? Guess its much more performance, specially using multicore?
<Sp0tKubuntu> When i look under drivers for my laptop, there is drivers for both, windows 32/64bit, so i guess its a 64 bit processor i got! Nice!
<EagleScreen> surely you have a 64 bit processor
<EagleScreen> software is less meture for 64 bits than for 32 bits
<EagleScreen> you will find applications that work for 32 bits but not for 64
<EagleScreen> and all 64 bit applications waste more RAM than 32 bits
<EagleScreen> but with a 64 bit system your processor can work around 30% faster
<Zorix> 64 bit systems can address more ram than 32 bit
<Sp0tKubuntu> EagleScreen: Less meture? My english is not so good :-)
<EagleScreen> less mature, sorry
<Sp0tKubuntu> EagleScreen: Thats ok, mature meaning?
<Sp0tKubuntu> EagleScreen: :-D
<EagleScreen> translate it in the internet
<Sp0tKubuntu> EagleScreen: Ok
<EagleScreen> there are more applications for 32 than for 64
<EagleScreen> and there are many applications for 32 that work better than for 64
<EagleScreen> many 64 bit applications needs to use wrappers and run 32 bit libraries
<Sp0tKubuntu> EagleScreen: That means it's not recommended?
<Sp0tKubuntu> EagleScreen: Or it's up to what the single user use the pc for
<Sp0tKubuntu> I guess
<EagleScreen> the only advantage of a 64 bit distribution is that your processor will can work around 30% faster
<EagleScreen> I use 64 bit, but there are some programs that i cannot run by this
<Sp0tKubuntu> EagleScreen: Ok, i dont run so much on my laptop, but i run some
<EagleScreen> for instance a video game created by Argentina which is only for 32 bits
<Sp0tKubuntu> EagleScreen: Mail, web, torrent, burning, ripping, notes, music, stuff like that actually
<EagleScreen> I'd wait one year to use 64 bits distributions
<Zorix> too much misinformation about 64 bit
<Sp0tKubuntu> EagleScreen: Then i wait :-) Im not so into linux yet, so i learn a little meanwhile, i hope, lol
<Zorix> there is no issue with running 32 bit apps in linux
<Zorix> 64 bit
<Sp0tKubuntu> Another thing, where on the ubuntu / kubuntu sites can i see when the next stable release will come? :-)
<Zorix> april
<Zorix> check the wiki
<EagleScreen> Ubuntu is always released at the same dates
<Sp0tKubuntu> Zorix: Dont confuse me now :-D No problems i apps for linux in 64bit?
<Zorix> april and october
<Sp0tKubuntu> 2 times a year i see
<Zorix> 32 bit apps will work in 64 bit installations
<EagleScreen> one in October and one in April
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ahh, that way around
<Zorix> this is 2009, not 1999.. no reason to run a 32 bit os on a 64 bit box
<Sp0tKubuntu> All in all, i can install 64 bit system, and run 64 bit apps, AND 32 bit without problems?
<Sp0tKubuntu> I got the point in using the system power there is, no need to waste good performance :-)
<EagleScreen> in theory, you can run 32 bits applications in 64 bit systems, but not without problems
<Sp0tKubuntu> Maybe in a year or so you say?
<Sp0tKubuntu> When its made more stable
<Sp0tKubuntu> Think i will try, just for fun
<EagleScreen> I hope for in one year some things as plugins to be more mature for 64 bits
<Sp0tKubuntu> I made a / and a /home and a swap when making the partition on my system, can i then reinstall / without messing /home up? It's 2 partitions
<Sp0tKubuntu> EagleScreen: Now i think i know what mature is
<EagleScreen> yes you can
<Sp0tKubuntu> EagleScreen: Nice, and home stores all my settings and installed apps and cfg for them?
<Sp0tKubuntu> When i use show hidden files, theres alot of things in there i did'nt put there myself
<EagleScreen> #/home stores all your settings (settings which not require root privileges)
<Sp0tKubuntu> Hmm, when the things i have installed now is from a 32 bit system, can it work together when i reinstall /, will home be lost?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ok
<Zorix> there is no problems with 32 bit apps
<Zorix> on 64 bit
<Zorix> i have zero issues
<Sp0tKubuntu> But i can set root previleges if i want right?
<Zorix> its linux you can do whatever you want
<Sp0tKubuntu> :-D
<Sp0tKubuntu> Im used to windows
<EagleScreen> all configurations for your user are saved in /home
<Sp0tKubuntu> Only reason to run windows now, is for gaming! Or is linux game-compatible?
<EagleScreen> but system configurations that require root password or sudo are saved in /etc
<Sp0tKubuntu> EagleScreen: And etc is a part of root i my case?
<EagleScreen> there are many game which only run well in Windows, i also have it for games
<EagleScreen> etc is inside / (root)
<Sp0tKubuntu> Me 2, playing L4D :-) NICE game! .-)
<Sp0tKubuntu> Yeah, actually //root?
<EagleScreen> you will have to install all your packages again, but thair configuration will be keept
<Sp0tKubuntu> because thers a "root" folder in /
<Sp0tKubuntu> Nice! :-)
<EagleScreen> there are three roots lol
<Sp0tKubuntu> What is the name of the developer of linux? Some finnish guy right?
<Sp0tKubuntu> 3??
<EagleScreen> the partiion where the system is installed is one, the root partition, represented as /
<Sp0tKubuntu> Hmm, not sure i understand comepletely
<EagleScreen> the root user is the second, a user with permisions to do everything
<Sp0tKubuntu> completely*
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ahh, its a user, simply?
<EagleScreen> and the /root folder is the third, the personal folder for thr root user, is equivalento to your /home/your_name
<Sp0tKubuntu> Thats the one i have for my stuff?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Third one
<Sp0tKubuntu> Is it not good to be on root user all time?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Maybe make 2 users default
<Sp0tKubuntu> Sorry for asking so many questions, are just curious
<fidji> Fidji probablement en train de jouer au Go
<fidji> Fidji ne joue plus au Go
<Sp0tKubuntu> Uptime: 20 hours and 53 minutes
<corigo3> In 4.2 is there a standard hot key, or way to set a hot key to reduce all open windows and show the desktop? The 4.1 widget I used to use doesn't work in 4.2
<JontheEchidna> corigo3: Add a "show desktop" widget to your panel or desktop, then right click on the widget and select "configure"
<JontheEchidna> you should be able to set a shortcut from there
<JontheEchidna> oh, what do you mean by the old one "not working"?
<JontheEchidna> when you add it does it complain that the widget can't be created?
<corigo3> When I add the Showdesktop Widget it displays as a big red X and says it is an Unknown widget
<corigo3> That's what I mean by not working
<JontheEchidna> that's what I thought
<JontheEchidna> most likely kdeplasma-addons didn't get upgraded
<JontheEchidna> do a sudo apt-get install kdeplasma-addons
<corigo3> JontheEchidna: that worked. Thanks
<JontheEchidna> yup, no problem
<JontheEchidna> it didn't get upgraded because upgrading would remove a library package and replace it with a newer version
<corigo3> What about resizing a Desktop folder widget?
<corigo3> What about resizing a Desktop folder widget?
<corigo3> sorry
<JontheEchidna> corigo3: as long as the widgets are unlocked, you should get a bar when you hover over the folder view widget
<JontheEchidna> the top icon on the bar is a resize button
<corigo3> domo hari gato or something like that
<JontheEchidna> domo arigato, mr. roboto, lol
 * JontheEchidna goes to bed
<nikoJ> hey hey.. After install, I get a blank screen on boot with a periodic beep from the pc-speaker.. how does one fix that?
<nikoJ> it beeps roughly every 30 seconds
<dewman> maybe x didnt start correctly nikoj?
<nikoJ> honestly, I don't know.. the screen was completly blank..
<nikoJ> when i ctrl-alt-delete it did reboot
<nikoJ> but there was 0 text on the screen until the mahcine rebooted
<nikoJ> nothing at all
<dewman> I think there is a key combo that you can do like alt f1 or altf2 or something that will bring up a terminal during boot
<nikoJ> yep i tried that
<nikoJ> nothing
<dewman> hmm.
<nikoJ> i'm using a very common video card
<nikoJ> so it shouldn't be a problem with that
<dewman> do you even get the ubunutu spash screen?
<nikoJ> I don't recall seeing one, but I can't say I was paying that close attention
<nikoJ> if you wish i can retry and come back
<dewman> you would see it...You can miss it...big and orange.
<dewman> cant
<nikoJ> nod.
<nikoJ> right now i'm in the failsafe mode from the grub menu.. so that worked fine
<dewman> my ati card did something like that but only after i installed the restricted drivers. I had to modify a few lines in order to get it to work
<nikoJ> *shrug* I'm using a 8800 .. it should work with default vesa drivers
<dewman> it was trying to force a larger display to my monitor..
<nikoJ> I *am* using a dual monitor display.. but at worst it should just garble the 2nd screen
<nikoJ> or display notihng on it
<nikoJ> but this.. is pretty strange
<dewman> what does your xorg.conf file show?
<nikoJ> hrm I can't get a 2nd terminal.. I'm in the debug mode atm.. I'll check it and come back
<nikoJ> brb
<Gun_Smoke> new to kde.. have kde 4.1 here, and I was expecting to be able to right click and 'extract here' with ark.. is there an option to configure this behavior?
<tboxmy> gun_smoke: u need to update the dolphin
<Gun_Smoke> to?
<tboxmy> else not option to extract.
<Gun_Smoke> using dolphin 1.1
<tboxmy> i dont know y exactly, but I updated and now have this option.
<Gun_Smoke> what version do you have?
<mindar> Hi all!
<mindar> Need help, please!!
<mindar> АУ, бля!!
<Gun_Smoke> that's not going to get you anywhere..
<mindar> Fuck...(((
<dewman> I wouldnt drop the f word in here... some people dont really care for that
<mindar> I know....
<v3trae> sorry guys, brainfart question. What is the fdisk optiont o show all partition tables? Like, list all my partitions so i can figure out where the hell windows is?
<thomas__> Hi. Does anyone here know java?
<tboxmy> yes, but Y here?
<tboxmy> thomas__: is it relevant here?
<thomas__> b./c i dunno where to ask...
<thomas__> :)
<mindar> I have a problem with RAR arhives/ It dosent open....
<tboxmy> gun_smoke: u updated kubuntu?
<demolition> what is the channel to talk to the administrators about a problem
<tobor> hi all, just upgraded from Dapper to Heron, Noticed the "X" server is now taking 110 MB to run when previously it was at 655K Any ideas why the large increase?
<tobor> v3trae: "p"
<v3trae> tobor: danka
<thomas__> what is a good place to ask about java?
<tobor> thomas__:  #java?
<thomas__> it seems to require a pass (?)
<tobor> owch
<v3trae> tobor: lol no, sorry, i didn't word it right. it's like fdisk -l and it shows all the /dev/sdxx
<dewman> v3trae you can drop to a terminal and type df -h
<tboxmy> mindar: check u installed unrar
<v3trae> tobor: someone said it yesterday and i can't remember what it was for the life of me
<demolition> bazhang
<v3trae> dewman: i have 4 drives, i'm trying to figure out which /dev/ the windows drive is.
<tobor> v3trae: sounds like fdisk -l /dev/sda :)
<tobor> followed by sdb sdc sdd
<dewman> man fdisk =)
<v3trae> tobor: but you didn't have to specify, you just hit it and it would list all the /dev/'s that had partition tables on them
<mindar> <tboxmy> yep.. Im installed. But arhives is "empty" when I open it...
<tboxmy> maybe not a rar file?
<tboxmy> at prompt type
<ubunturos> /join ##java
<mindar> its a rar(((
<tboxmy> file filename.rar
<demolition> bazhang my roomate got our line cut out of the ubuntu channel where would i go to get back in
<ubunturos> sorrry, my computer is behaving odd here
<Gun_Smoke> tboxmy: updated to what?
<Gun_Smoke> I have no updates waiting or needed.
<tboxmy> my dolphin is 4.2.0
<demolition> astromme do you know the channel to ask for the admins to unlock a kick out
<Gun_Smoke> tboxmy: your dolphin can't be.. kde could be.
<tobor> hi all, just upgraded from Dapper to Heron, Noticed the "X" server is now taking 110 MB to run when previously it was at 655K.   Any ideas why the large increase?
<Gun_Smoke> tobor: you can look at a few things to see what's eating it.. top, sytem monitor
<tobor> Gun_Smoke: I did. Its X.
<szrhawaii> what up kde people
<Gun_Smoke> tobor: do you have any desktop effects enabled?
<tboxmy> tobor: my upgrade, failed to allow the desktop effects to start anymore
<tobor> Gun_Smoke: Unknown , just did the install, haven't played with it yet.
<Gun_Smoke> but I really think that 655K is pretty darn slim for even xfce
<tobor> Gun_Smoke: I typically turn that stuff off.
<tboxmy> err...yah its 1.2 for KDE4.2
<tobor> Gun_Smoke: quite possibly, but even If i am off by a zero (65 MB)  thats still a 50 Mb increase. On the same version of X
<tobor> tboxmy: 1.2 MB for KDE 4.2?
<tboxmy> Gun_Smoke: its Dolphin 1.2 for KDE4.2
<Gun_Smoke> tobor: yeah well 50M for over 2 years worth of upgrades seems approiate..
<tboxmy> Gun_Smoke: from PPA
<Gun_Smoke> tboxmy: right.. thanks.. Guess I'll just have to wait it out..
<tobor> Gun_Smoke: Not when that is a a 40% increase in size.
<TraceRoute> how does having gnome-desktop in kde4.2 come along together? is there still a problem with gdm/kdm conflict?
<tobor> (Unless you work for microsoft.)
<tboxmy> TraceRoute: my gnome&kde can switch fine
<TraceRoute> tboxmy i try it
<TraceRoute> ill
<piolinjazz> hi
<piolinjazz> how are you
<piolinjazz> heyhey
<piolinjazz> its now
<piolinjazz> ok
<piolinjazz> sspeak spanis
<piolinjazz> plis
<stdin> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<piolinjazz> ok
<piolinjazz> mmm
<piolinjazz> help plis
<piolinjazz> one moment
<piolinjazz> sommbady help
<piolinjazz> or sorry
<tboxmy> go ahead ask
<tobor> !es > piolinjazz
<ubottu> piolinjazz, please see my private message
<piolinjazz> ok
<piolinjazz> sommbody speak spanis plis
<Pyles17> my intel 3945 wireless only works occasionally. ubuntu comes with the driver, but "lshw -C network" usually shows the card as "unclaimed". any ideas?
<stdin> piolinjazz: join #kubuntu-es or #ubuntu-es for spanish, english only here
<binskipy2u> anyone here check out 4.2 yet from the PPA repos?
<binskipy2u> its very nice, faster then 4.1.x
<piolinjazz> how entern in ubuntu -es
<binskipy2u> and seems to be "smoother"
<Pyles17> piolinjazz: the same way you joined this chat
<piolinjazz> ok
<piolinjazz> thank you
<Pyles17> piolinjazz: just type #ubuntu-es instead of #ubuntu
<Pyles17> piolinjazz: n/p
<piolinjazz> ok thank you
<Pyles17> but seriously, how do i fix my wireless?
 * ibeekman is wondering if this irc command does what he thinks it does
<ibeekman> sweet
<ibeekman> !ibeekman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ibeekman
<ibeekman> ! emacs pakages
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emacs pakages
<ibeekman> emacs-package
<DaSkreech> !info emacs
<ubottu> emacs (source: emacs22): The GNU Emacs editor (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 22.2-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 6 kB, installed size 36 kB
<ibeekman> is there any handy way to install emacs packages or just the standard/manual old school way?
<DaSkreech> What is emacs-package ?
<ibeekman> dunno I was just seeing if ubottu had any insight into installing emacs packages
<Spinshank> hey guys with compiz it saying a 255 desktobs when i only have 20 running
<Spinshank> 225*
<Gun_Smoke> emacs is packaged.. ibeekman, aptitude search emacs will list them all for you
<ibeekman> ok well that list is fairly limited, so i guess the answer is no.  I am trying to figure out the best way to keep my workstation emacs settings/environment synchronized with my home emacs
<DaSkreech> rsync ?
<Gun_Smoke> that's how I'd do it.
<ibeekman> so there are a few . (dot) files like .emacs etc. but then there are .el packages which are byte compiled right?  So i could rsync it then re-byte compile all the .el packages
<ibeekman> i think...
<faileas> can someone tell me where ktorrent usually keeps its torrent files?
<Spinshank> !xfire
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfire
<Tm_T> faileas: hmm, have you looked the settings?
<DaSkreech> faileas: either in the ~/.kde directory or possibly in /tmp
<faileas> I'm not on the ubuntu partition at the moment i'm afraid
<faileas> *kubuntu
<DaSkreech> !info xfire
<ubottu> Package xfire does not exist in intrepid
<faileas> ahh
<faileas> it keeps them unlabeled i think ><
<DaSkreech> faileas: you found them?
<faileas> sort of
<DaSkreech> Throw one in a text editor it should give you some info about it
<faileas> it keeps them as files called torrent in folders called tor0 tor1 and so on
<faileas> its a dumb way to do it IMO ;p
<DaSkreech> faileas: patches accepted :)
<faileas> eheh
<DaSkreech> It's probably an easy way to make sure they don't have two conflicting torrent files
<faileas> ya
 * faileas got them loaded on utorrent for now
<faileas> until i'm done with what i need to do on my XP system
<faileas> thanks :)
<DaSkreech> Sure
<DaSkreech> faileas: This is ~/.kde ?
<faileas> \home\geek\.kde\share\apps\ktorrent
<DaSkreech> Yeah thought so
<DaSkreech> Kget has torrent support as well
<DaSkreech> I hear
<faileas> ya, but i'm in windows XD
<faileas> i was trying to move it over since i don't think i'll be able to boot into kubuntu for a day or two due to some work i need to get done
<Pyles17> does anyone have any idea why my intel 3945 won't work?
<Pyles17> intel 3945 wireless*
<DaSkreech> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DaSkreech> Might help debug it
<Pyles17> thanks
<djawa> halloo smuaa
<casey> Hey
<casey> What's up you guys?
<DaSkreech> The net lag time
<casey> What is up?
<DaSkreech> I dunno
<binskipy2u> someone please help me, i want to open up konqueror or dolphin in ROOT, so i can delete a remastersys folder.. kdesu, sudo, kdesudo dont work
<binskipy2u> what the heck am i doning wrong???????
<binskipy2u> i get this error >> cannot connect to X server :0.0
<binskipy2u> i just want to delete a damn folder
<binskipy2u> anyone here??????
<caustin> binskipy2u: Open a Terminal window and do it from the command line.
<binskipy2u> i did
<binskipy2u> kdesu command not found
<ali_> hey anyone tell me ... a good CBT to learn basic linux...... including working on command prompt
<caustin> use sudo from the cmd line
<binskipy2u> i tried
<binskipy2u> its NOT WORKING
<caustin> dude, chill
<binskipy2u> i have to do some xhost + something something in command line
<binskipy2u> to allow to su and open konqueror
<binskipy2u> i tried su, put in my pasword
<binskipy2u> and same thing
<binskipy2u> alll i wanna do is dlelete a folder
<caustin> if you can't delete it from the cmd line, there is another issue.
<binskipy2u> its drifving me crazy, i'm googling and googling
<caustin> Is it a mounted directory?
<binskipy2u> yes
<caustin> you need to unmount it first
<binskipy2u> i tried su, then password, then typed in konqueror, or dolphin and thsoe errors come oup
<DaSkreech> binskipy2u: Dude calm down
<binskipy2u> unmount a folder?
<binskipy2u> its a folder that was made when i made a remaster
<DaSkreech> binskipy2u: sudo umount /path/to/folder
<binskipy2u> never ever ever ever had to do that before
<caustin> you have to unmount it before you can delete it.
<binskipy2u> could always su , then konqueror, then rightclick and delete
<DaSkreech> cause you didn't delete a mounted dir I'll guess
<binskipy2u> its the same hd? how could it be mounted? i'm lost never had this issue before
<binskipy2u> used to su, then nautilus, in gnome and delete what iw anted
<DaSkreech> you mounted an ISO into it I'll bet
<binskipy2u> what is the command with the xhost on it
<binskipy2u> NO
<binskipy2u> i made it
<binskipy2u> burnt it
<binskipy2u> now iw wanna get ridd of it
<binskipy2u> i cant delete stuff off my own compute
<binskipy2u> r
<binskipy2u> im on the 8th google page i cant find that xhost command to put in term
<binskipy2u> to allow this to happen
<caustin> from a terminal window, type mount
<caustin> see if you folder is listed there
<binskipy2u> nope
<binskipy2u> bout 20things came oup
<binskipy2u> thats not one fo othem
<binskipy2u> this si driving me ntuxs
<binskipy2u> nuts
<binskipy2u> anyone know what that xhost command is tob e able to open up dolphin, konqueeor in root???
<binskipy2u> please anyone>??
<binskipy2u> i'm on the 12 google page hit now
<binskipy2u> i cant find it
<binskipy2u> anyone?????????????????
<binskipy2u> [;leas;e???
<binskipy2u> please
<DaSkreech> binskipy2u: Whats the directory ?
<binskipy2u> /root/remastersys
<binskipy2u> sorry /root/home/remastersys
<DaSkreech> ls -l /root/home
<DaSkreech> pastebin
<binskipy2u> no such file or directory
<binskipy2u> of course it isk i'm looki9hng at it
<binskipy2u> how come i cant delete anything on my cmputer???
<binskipy2u> this never happene3d in ubuntu w/gnome
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> Which directory are you In?
<binskipy2u> im not in a directory'
<binskipy2u> im trying to dleete the foleder i just made
<binskipy2u> for gods sake
<binskipy2u> i cant open konqueror in root
<binskipy2u> cant open dolphin
<caustin> then where are you seeing no such file or directory?
<binskipy2u> all i want to ikwnow is that command with the words "xhost +" in it
<binskipy2u> to do this
<binskipy2u> i remember doing this before
<binskipy2u> so i can delete this very same folder long ago
<DaSkreech> xhost + local ?
<DaSkreech> xhost + local: I think
<DaSkreech> Techincally you can just xhost +
<binskipy2u> now i'm geting pipe closed unexpe ctlyt
<binskipy2u> OMG what fi8d'[jagd
<binskipy2u> how can delete this 2gig folder
<DaSkreech> What error do you see when you do sudo rm -rf /root/home ?
<caustin> unbeliveable.
 * DaSkreech shrugs
<dave__> has anyone had trouble installing moblock on 8.10
<dave__> ?
<Spinshank> nopel lol have npt installed it
<dave__> yah i don't know what it is.
<dave__> would it cause a prob if i used old repositories for the install
<Spinshank> whats a good internet browser for linux because fire fox has 2 many bugs ( tabs and dropdown boxes)
<dave__> that's kinda a tuff one. I've always used firefox.  Try out konquorer
<dave__> or however you spell it
<dave__> It seems to work when all else fails
<dave__> konqueror
<dave__> *
<Spinshank> um thats also has a lot pf bugs
<Spinshank> of*
<Spinshank> in rendering webpages
<DaSkreech> epiphany
<Spinshank> lol
<Spinshank> do you know if wine can run ie 7?
<AlanasAnikonis> why aren't you considering Opera?
<Spinshank> they dont have ports for 64bit
<AlanasAnikonis> oh :O
<AlanasAnikonis> but it runs on wine then :P
<Spinshank> hmm
<AlanasAnikonis> well worth a try
<AlanasAnikonis> rather that than IE hell
<AlanasAnikonis> which most likely won't work under wine, ever
<Spinshank> same lol the hot key system is cool
<yaa_> oioioi
<yaa_> man its a cool weshch
<Spinshank> woot lol they just put out a x86 64 version
<yaa_> where am i
<Spinshank> lol i asked for a rapid tranfer from one isp 2 a nother and i still have not got my new net lol
<DaSkreech> yaa_: On the internet
<yaa_> MAN IS IT TRUE
<yaa_> ))
<DaSkreech> yassir
<yaa_> My god//
<dave__> does anyone know if it will cause problems if i use a hardy package for 8.10.  I want moblock back but has trouble starting w/ the current package
<yaa_> пошто тутанипарусски
<DaSkreech> dave__: What problems starting
<Spinshank> hmm
<dave__> after i try to install the package it just seems to timeout when trying to start it
<dave__> or should i say during the install
<DaSkreech> отношения
<DaSkreech> dave__: Try install again Maybe the server was busy
<yaa_> чова?
<yaa_> чаво всмысли
<DaSkreech> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dave__> no dice.  I've tried it about 5 times over the course of a few days.  I usually use --purge to remove it so there are no descrepencies
<yaa_> thanks
<gmathews> Hi, I am not happy with the effects in KDE, it stutters a bit when i minimize windows etc. My gnome on ubuntu is fluid..
<gmathews> Any ideas?
<DaSkreech> What video card?
<gmathews> 6150 onboard
<gmathews> is that the problem?
<gmathews> compiz is pretty fluid though with most of the effects on..
<gmathews> on the ubuntu partition
<DaSkreech> Hmm not sure I haven't heard of any issues with that card
<DaSkreech> You could poke someone in #kwin though Idon't know that anyone is awake now
<yaa_> I HAVE HED IT ON ..THose..INTERNETS
<yaa_> heard
<DaSkreech> Heard
<DaSkreech> Ah!!
<DaSkreech>  Where's Waldo ?
<Spinshank> hey is the a flash version that works on linux 64bit
<DaSkreech> Yes
<Spinshank> hmm
<Spinshank> nope only has ports for 32 bit
<DaSkreech> There was one announced
<DaSkreech> Don't know if it actually came out
<gmathews> Thanks DaSkreech will check
<Captain_Haddock> is the path to my kde4 (4.2) installation on Intrepid /usr/share/kde4?
<Captain_Haddock> I need this for compilation
<Spinshank> hey do i install .so files
<Captain_Haddock> or /usr/lib/kde4?
<Heretic_spb> how can i turn off this effect? http://i060.radikal.ru/0902/45/64dccbad9282.jpg
<DaSkreech> Captain_Haddock: Why are you compiling ?
<Captain_Haddock> DaSkreech: I'm trying to upgrade my installation of ktorrent
<DaSkreech> Spinshank: /usr/lib normally
<DaSkreech> to trunk?
<Captain_Haddock> to 3.2rc1
<DaSkreech> that seems right though
<Captain_Haddock> righto.. /usr/libs/kde4 it is... I don't need to uninstall my existing version, right?
<DaSkreech> Shouldn't have to it will over write it if that's where you are compiling to
<Captain_Haddock> cool, thanks DaSkreech
<Spinshank> its for this file libflashplayer.so
<Spinshank> so i can have flash on 64bit
<DaSkreech>  /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
<gmathews> Hi, using ntfs-config I have manged to get my ntfs partition to auto mount into /media/295GB. However How can i auto bind /media/295GB/My Documents/Work to /home/Documents
<Captain_Haddock> I have it in /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<DaSkreech> ln -s /media/295GB/My\ Documents/Work ~/Documents
<DaSkreech> Captain_Haddock: I have one there as well
<DaSkreech> Captain_Haddock: Two different sizes though
<Captain_Haddock> different versions perhaps
<Captain_Haddock> I recall installing it once manually for Opera.. not sure
<DaSkreech> Perhaps
<DaSkreech> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
 * Captain_Haddock is stepping through each error during cmake
<Captain_Haddock> now it seems I need kdelibs5-dev
<Captain_Haddock> :|
<DaSkreech> !info kdelibs5-dev
<ubottu> kdelibs5-dev (source: kde4libs): development files for the KDE 4 core libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid4 (intrepid), package size 1403 kB, installed size 11232 kB
<Captain_Haddock> Cheers.. but it seems I'm sliding down a slippery slope here
<Captain_Haddock> I was hoping that an RC would mean that I wouldn't have to install all this dev stuff
<DaSkreech> If you are compiling then you need dev stuff
<DaSkreech> thems the rules
<Captain_Haddock> oh I see
<Captain_Haddock> makes sense I guess :)
 * DaSkreech nods
<DaSkreech> Now. I leave!!
<Captain_Haddock> later and thanks!
 * Captain_Haddock is going to tackle this later this evening
<DaSkreech> Night yaa_
<yaa_> is there anybody here besides robots
<DaSkreech> Nope
<zgmf-x20a> hey all, having some Kontact issues... how can i fix: "Transport 'Unnamed' is invalid."
<Spinshank> hey guys is the any program i can get that can record what i do so so i show some one
<yao_ziyuan> when i close an app, the clipboard can be cleared. how do i change this behavior (and retain the clipboard content)?
<zgmf-x20a> ok so anyone out there using kmail?
<zgmf-x20a> sooo... no one using kmail huh?
<lavezzi_94> ciao a tutti
<lavezzi_94> come va
<lavezzi_94> ????
<zgmf-x20a> trying to setup gmail type accounts on kmail, cant get sending to happen though, keep getting this error:  Transport 'Unnamed' is invalid.
<zgmf-x20a> any help?
<nunuri> is there a way to dist-uprade to 8.10 but keeping the kde3 desktop?
<nunuri> or has kubuntu 4.2 already
<Guest99466> hello, flash is making my firefox really slow. Anyone know of a good plugin to stop flash loading automatically?
<Guest99466> Idealy I went flash to run only when I click on the flash
<Guest99466> or something similiar
<schoppy> #inconchat
<ActionParsnip2> yo yo yo
<nunuri> nobody
<nunuri> dist-upgrade without kde4 possible
<ActionParsnip2> nunuri: intrepid comes kith 4.1
<ActionParsnip2> so if you jump from hardy to intrepid you are going to get it
<nunuri> *sign*
<ActionParsnip2> you could always compile kde3.5
<nunuri> ActionParsnip2: yes i would go for 4.2 but not 4.1
<Guest99466> imo, stick with hardy
<Guest99466> 4.2 runs great on intrepid
<ActionParsnip2> nunuri: thats fine, install it once you jump to intrepid
<Guest99466> but be prepared to (potentially) waste some times getting your gpu playing nice with all the glitz
<ActionParsnip2> nunuri: if you are happy with 3.5 then keep it. Jaunty will have kde4.2 but hardy is supported for a long time yet
<nunuri> ok than let's try it this way ... my audio is not working on the aspire 4530 ... <--- worthed notebook ever
<zgmf-x20a> so... no one using kmail and gmail here huh?
<ActionParsnip2> zgmf-x20a: i use thunderbird
<ActionParsnip2> zgmf-x20a: whats your issue?
<zgmf-x20a> ActionParsnip2: yah... tried it today, not impressed, love how kontact everything is integrated in ONE place
<ActionParsnip2> i dont really need kontact, i have a memory :D
<ActionParsnip2> zgmf-x20a: but if it works for you, use it wildly
<zgmf-x20a> ActionParsnip2: basically everytime i try to send a mail i get thise error: Transport 'Unnamed' is invalid.
<zgmf-x20a> ActionParsnip2: lol, yah, but i use it for ALL my contacts
<nunuri> would someone know how i get sound working lspci | grep -i audio
<nunuri> 00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0774 (rev a1)
<ActionParsnip2> zgmf-x20a: try reading this (scroll about 70% down) http://www.debianadmin.com/configure-gmail-in-evolution-thunderbird-or-kmail.html
<ActionParsnip2> zgmf-x20a: make sure your settings are correct
<ActionParsnip2> nunuri: is it in a desktop or laptop?
<nunuri> ActionParsnip2: aspire 4530 notebook
<Collin_t4> hello
<ActionParsnip2> !sound | nunuri
<ubottu> nunuri: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nunuri> ActionParsnip2: i was happy that i could install kubutu on the f*cking thing ... 90% of linux distros either kernel panik or fatal error because of bios settings
<zgmf-x20a> ActionParsnip2: thanx, but that article very out of date, im trying to configure imap with it..  and ive gone over the settings so many times, nothing......... ARGH.  hey is there an add on for evolution for rss feeds?
<ActionParsnip2> nunuri: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843012
<ActionParsnip2> zgmf-x20a: its not something I use, maybe someone else can contribute, or ask later
<zgmf-x20a> ActionParsnip2: ok, thnx for the help.  anypne else have any ideas?
<ActionParsnip2> nunuri: are you on kernel 2.6.27 or later?
<ActionParsnip2> nunuri: http://www.linlap.com/wiki/acer+aspire+4530
<nunuri> Sysinfo for 'se7en-laptop': Linux 2.6.24-23-generic running KDE 3.5.10, CPU: AMDTurionX2Dual-CoreMobileRM-72 at 2100 MHz (4199 bogomips), , RAM: 1727/1771MB, 127 proc's, 3.48h up
<nunuri> nop ActionParsnip2 24.23
<ActionParsnip2> nunuri: according to that dude the 2.6.27 makes it work out of the box
<ActionParsnip2> nunuri: i think he recompiled alsa too
<nunuri> ok so i do apt-get install linux-image 27?
<ActionParsnip2> nunuri: if its available for your release, i'm not sure, try apt-cache search linux-image
<nunuri> nop 24.23 is the latest in hardy ...
<ActionParsnip2> nunuri: then looks like you need intrepid
<nunuri> grr so i have to go to 8.10 :(
<nunuri> well if i can get 4.2 running (kde) ...
<dev_> Hi................
<kkrohn> Kubuntu rocks. With KDE 4.2, that is.  :)    Now that I have said that, I can't get the second monitor to work.
<kkrohn> Anyone with any experience in this?   :)
<nunuri> thanks for your help ActionParsnip2
<kkrohn> ATI control centre sees two monitors, and it seems that X activates it, but KDM just don't want to know about it.
<kkrohn> When I move my mouse over to the second monitor, it becomes an X.
<ActionParsnip2> nunuri: i'd research more but from that review its needed
<zgmf-x20a> trying to setup gmail type accounts on kmail, cant get sending to happen though, keep getting this error:  Transport 'Unnamed' is invalid.
<nunuri> yes i read that before ActionParsnip2 i was hoping there would be a way around ... i tested debian live cd with kde4.2 rcSomething and i was suprised so i might try ...
<ActionParsnip2> nunuri: if you boot to live intrepid cd desktop you can test
<nunuri> ActionParsnip2: i had done that when it came out ... didn;t like kde4.1 and choose not to dist-upgrade from hardy ... but now i will have to give it a try :)
<kkrohn> by the way, does anybody know if the new ATI driver 9.1 will be upgraded by the maintainers for 8.10?
<kkrohn> or rather the ATI driver will be upgraded to 9.1, I suppose.
<nunuri> is there something like apt-get install -t experimental like in debian for kubuntu and if what would be the entry for /etc/apt/sourceslist  ?
<ActionParsnip2> nunuri: i can see why too, try a live session with the new kernel to test, then if it works I guess you gotta move
<nunuri> ActionParsnip2: i am on dail up and would have to download the iso again ... i rather take the risk and get 300 mb form the dist-upgrade :)
<ActionParsnip2> youor call, could always pull it down at your school / college / workplace and use it that way
<ActionParsnip2> nunuri: or find a buddy who will pull it down for you
<nunuri> ActionParsnip2: my workplace :) i am an underwater videographer on a 21km2 island close to papua new genua :)
<ActionParsnip2> nunuri: i work from home, its killer
<nunuri> well i have 10 month summer :)
<nunuri> but also 300 mb in 8h :(
<zgmf-x20a> hey all, how do i cd into a file folder?
<kkrohn> not sure what you mean zgmf
<zgmf-x20a> $ cd /xxx   or $ cd/ xxx   ?????
<zgmf-x20a> trying to install somwthing here, and from terminal i have to get in to the folder
<zgmf-x20a> i wish someone made a magic program that made all tars .dev files.. hahaha
<zgmf-x20a> kkrohn: so for instance, im at the prompt, how do i access a folder in my home folder from terminal???
<kkrohn> if you do "cd /something" then this is from the root. An absolute location.
<ActionParsnip2> zgmf-x20a: cd <folder name>
<ActionParsnip2> zgmf-x20a: to go back a folder use: cd ..
<kkrohn> first "cd ~"
<kkrohn> that takes you to your home-folder.
<kkrohn> And from there go to the sub-folder you want, but without the first "/".
<kkrohn> For example "cd Pictures".
<zgmf-x20a> kkrohn: hmm tried that but i cant access it... i put this exactly:  :~$ cd /evolution-rss-0.1.2
<ActionParsnip2> zgmf-x20a: linux is hugely CAsE senSItive so you cant just throw in a capital if you feel it takes your fancy
<zgmf-x20a> lol
<ActionParsnip2> zgmf-x20a: you can also tab complete filenames after you type the first letter or so
<kkrohn> remember that while typing "cd something" you can press two times on the tab-key, and it will show you the possible options.
<vlt> Hello. Yesterday I asked here whether KDE 4.2 is available in 8.10. The asnwer was yes. Now I installed Kubuntu but apt show me only KDE 4.1 packages. Any idea why?
<kkrohn> vlt: because it is still in dev-repositories, and not in the official ones, from what I can tell.
<nunuri> read the topic vlt
<kkrohn> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 tells you how to install 4.2 on 8.10
<vlt> nunuri: Thank you.
<nunuri> vlt: :)
<zgmf-x20a> kkrohn: ok, maybe i should just start from the beggining.  ok, im trying to install a tar file.  extracted it to my home folder.  now how would i go about accessing that from terminal?
<ActionParsnip2> vlt: add this repo: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<ActionParsnip2> vlt: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<kkrohn> Ok. so you have the terminal open then?
<zgmf-x20a> kkrohn: yes open right now
<kkrohn> type "pwd" and tell me what it says.
<zgmf-x20a> kkrohn: home/zgmf-x20a
<kkrohn> okay. and if you do an ls -l  do you see your unpacked files there?
<zgmf-x20a> ls- l
<zgmf-x20a> lol oops
<kkrohn> ls (space) -l
<zgmf-x20a> kkrohn: yup its there, and highlighted in green for some reason
<kkrohn> the tar file is there, or the unpacked files from the tar file?
<zgmf-x20a> kkrohn: unpacked, in a folder
<kkrohn> ah, ok. and you want to cd into this folder.
<ActionParsnip2> kkrohn: doing well man
<zgmf-x20a> kkrohn: yes, and then follow the help file thing to configure and all that
<zgmf-x20a> kkrohn: i know where that is though, i just need to get in
<kkrohn> :)
<kkrohn> ok. and if you just simply type "cd (space) directory-name" does this take you there?
<zgmf-x20a> kkrohn: ooooooo....... yes it did...... i thought there had to be a slash in there??  ugh..... lol
<zgmf-x20a> kkrohn: sweet, thanks man!  if any issues, i might be back, lol
<ActionParsnip2> babys first cli steps
<nunuri> tar -xvf foo
<nunuri> ups
<ActionParsnip2> ar piddy the foo
<kkrohn> :) Good!   (sorry was away for asecond)
<kkrohn> hahahaha ActionParsnip2
<etfb> How do I set the Windows workgroup for my (Kubuntu Intrepid / KDE 4.2) laptop, so it shows up on my houses's pseudo-network?
<ActionParsnip2> etfb: if its for samba shares, its in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<etfb> ActionParsnip2: Still?  Isn't there a UI for that yet?
<ActionParsnip2> etfb: its all i know, I think if you right click folders you can share them there but im rarely off the console
<ActionParsnip2> etfb: http://www.computing.net/answers/linux/getting-ubuntu-to-join-a-workgroup/29222.html
<etfb> ActionParsnip2: I'm quite comfortable using the console, but it seems a remarkable omission.
<ActionParsnip2> etfb: looks like: sudo net join -w WORKGROUP works too, not used it personally
<ActionParsnip2> etfb: in dolphin and the like there is a UI (I think) but i dont use them so I couldnt comment
<etfb> Tried net join; it gives an error ("cannot join as standalone machine") so I'll try the other.
<etfb> Bah!  "See 'net join' for this functionality"
<altrortla> !acer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acer
<nunuri> lol
<nunuri> !pizza
<altrortla> azz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pizza
<etfb> Someone should program ubottu to respond to !acer with "Acers are shite. Buy something better."
<ActionParsnip2> !coffee
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<altrortla> i know
<ActionParsnip2> etfb: i couldve told you that
<altrortla> i'm looking for support
<ActionParsnip2> etfb: they used to be worse and users had to compile acer_hk for pretty much anything to work
<ActionParsnip2> !ask | altrortla
<ubottu> altrortla: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<etfb> ActionParsnip2: If you'd magically appeared to me a week and a half ago as I was about to buy an Acer, that would have been helpful.
<nunuri> altrortla: ask your question
<etfb> ActionParsnip2: Luckily, I got a refund (all but $100; I took pity on them having to reload Windoze) and bought a Toshiba.
<ActionParsnip2> etfb: its still under warranty then, tell them its not fit for purpose
<altrortla> what question?.... acer warranty is impossible to got... several excuse ... pay calling ... send message ... but no real support
<etfb> ActionParsnip2: I did. But the economy is dreadful and they were genuinely stuck cos Acer would never take the thing back.  So I was kind.
<ActionParsnip2> etfb: i buy ibm or dell, ibm loves linux
<etfb> altrortla: I seriously advise you to reinstall Windows, make the machine look as respectable as possible, sell it and buy Toshiba/Lenovo/IBM.
<altrortla> ok
<altrortla> but is no the solution now
<nunuri> what is the problem altrortla
<altrortla> i have a notebook with two line of pixel burned
<ActionParsnip2> altrortla: its not an ubuntu question, youor system and warranty will have a policy on dead pixels
<altrortla> infact
<ActionParsnip2> altrortla: like quantity and density
<altrortla> i have asked !acer
<ActionParsnip2> i'd read your papers that you got with the unit very very carefully
 * nunuri wants a netbook with 12h power, 10" minimum, 2gb ram, dual atom and 160gb
<altrortla> yes but there's several question that do not belong to this forum
<ActionParsnip2> nunuri: you probably wont get 12h with 2Gb ram
<zgmf-x20a> kkrohn: hey,,,,,,, so i got to the last part.... make install.... and came up with all these permission denieds........ how can i get around this??
<ActionParsnip2> nunuri: ram takes a fair whack of power
<zgmf-x20a> also.... .deb files should be made the only legal standard.... hahaha
<ActionParsnip2> nunuri: and its a netbook, you dont need masses of ram
<nunuri> hopefully with the next generation of netbooks :)
<ActionParsnip2> next gen will hopefully have magnetic ram
<nunuri> well i would settle for 1gb also but ...
<nunuri> that would give me the freedom to run xp in a virtualbox :)
<ActionParsnip2> on a netbook, you'd need cpu power
<altrortla> ActionParsnip2: there's a forum for acer support?
<kkrohn> zgmf: usually youhave to be root when installing. Try to put "sudo (space)" before your make command.
<Heliodor> KDE 4.2 have crashed 3 times now at random times. When i have many windows open. It does not remember window positions and sizes of dialogs for saving files.
<altrortla> ActionParsnip2: i don't know how to search
<ActionParsnip2> altrortla: www.google.com
<altrortla> azz
<ActionParsnip2> altrortla: www.ask.com
<ActionParsnip2> Helio2000: log some bugs
<ActionParsnip2> Helio2000: or read system logs / dmesg for clues
<etfb> Shouldn't it be possible to open a video in Kaffeine that's stored on a Samba shared drive?
<ActionParsnip2> etfb: very possible
<ActionParsnip2> etfb: as long as you have read access to the share then yes
<etfb> ActionParsnip2: When I open it, Kaffeine attempts to load a codec (which it already has) and then does nothing.
<Heliodor> And now there was another crash
<etfb> I can copy the same file to the local machine and open it, but it won't work when it's on the remote drive.
<ActionParsnip2> etfb: Can you open image files / text files on the share?
<Spinshank> im still having truble installing flash 10 for 64 bit
<ActionParsnip2> Spinshank: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-nonfree
<ActionParsnip2> Spinshank: i had to do that and then copy the .so file from www.adobe.com into ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Spinshank> put that in koncole
<ActionParsnip2> Spinshank: yes
<etfb> ActionParsnip2: When I open a .zip file with Ark, it copies it to /tmp and then opens it.
<Spinshank> i want 2 do it for opera but
<ActionParsnip2> Spinshank: same deal, just ~/.opera
<ActionParsnip2> Spinshank: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-flash-working-in-opera-920.html
<ActionParsnip2> Spinshank: that tells you where the .so goes:  sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/opera/plugins
<ActionParsnip2> Spinshank: works every time
<ActionParsnip2> etfb: does your linux system have the codecs to play the file you are opening?
<zgmf-x20a> ok..... so anyone out there using evolution rss feeder plugin?
 * nunuri thinks there should be a video tutorial on how to google :)
<etfb> ActionParsnip2: Yep - as I said, if I copy it locally it opens.
<ActionParsnip2> nunuri: if you type oogle into google it breaks the internet
<ActionParsnip2> etfb: can you play them with a different player?
<etfb> Also: tried to open an RTF file remotely; OpenOffice launched and then shut down.
<ActionParsnip2> etfb: try dragon, mplayer, vlc
<ActionParsnip2> etfb: hmm, ok, run openoffice from terminal 9but don't use &)
<ActionParsnip2> etfb: then try open the file, when it crashes, the konsole will have some info you can use
<etfb> No dice.  Can't open with Dragon either.
<etfb> OK, will try from konsole.
<nunuri> lol http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=google
<ActionParsnip2> nunuri: its a gag from The I.T. Crowd
<nunuri> it is good
<ActionParsnip2> nunuri: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oCHxB8d20s
<etfb> ActionParsnip2: No error messages; it just refuses to open the file.  Tried kaffeine smb:/MACHINE/PATH/TO/FILE.mpg and no luck.
<zgmf-x20a> ahhhhhhhhhh nvm, i see now, tech error.
<ActionParsnip2> etfb: i dunno if kaffeine can open over stuff like that, you could try mounting with smbmount so it appearas as a local folder
<etfb> ActionParsnip2: That's what I needed to know! Thanks!
 * etfb wonders if the Samba devs have heard about the new trend in computer software called the GUI yet...
<etfb> Hmmm... smbfs package not yet installed... that could be a sign...
<ActionParsnip2> etfb: looks like you are down the right avenue
 * nunuri thinks it is quite nice that i can browse windows boxes on the network at all ... gui or cli 
<ActionParsnip2> nunuri: the gu is a gui to the command line essentially
 * etfb agrees entirely, but is always aware that his non-computer-literate family are on Ubuntu too...
<ActionParsnip2> nunuri: you can do pretty much all the stuff you do in gui at command line
<nunuri> just saying i am happy that it works at all
<ActionParsnip2> oh lots :D
<etfb> Don't be so sure that it does work!
<etfb> Mounting cifs URL not implemented yet. Attempt to mount meerkat
<etfb> No ip address specified and hostname not found
<etfb> (meerkat being the name of the remote machine in this case)
<etfb> Back to the man pages... <sigh>
<ActionParsnip2> etfb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288534
<etfb> (Hey, cool - I had a konsole open maximised with a semi-transparent background, and the image underneath of this IRC program updated when you typed that line.  Eye candy!)
<nunuri> ok i have one ... why does $ sudo echo "some.deb" >> /etc/apt/sources.list not work but if you do the same thing witout sudo from sudo bash # it works
<ActionParsnip2> nunuri: # is the root prompt
<ActionParsnip2> nunuri: $ is user prompt
<nunuri> yes ActionParsnip2 i know
<etfb> nunuri: Weird.  I have seen lines in the past like sudo foo | sudo bar | sudo baz, so maybe the sudo only applies to the echo and not to the implied "cat" as part of the >>
<ActionParsnip2> nunuri: so if you see # you dont need to use sudo, but the root account shouldnt be activated for security
<etfb> ActionParsnip2: nunuri was asking why sudo echo foo >> bar.txt doesn't work, ie why the sudo didn't give him/her access to the protected bar.txt file
<nunuri> sudo returns no permission
<nunuri> yes
<ActionParsnip2> etfb: gotcha
<nunuri> it should work the same way
<nunuri> but it doesn't
<ActionParsnip2> nunuri: not sure, ive never really done it that way
<ActionParsnip2> nunuri: let me check it out, it looks ok to me
<ActionParsnip2> nunuri: i think you need 's round it
<etfb> ActionParsnip2: Cool! I have /media/meerkat!
<ActionParsnip2> nunuri: echo 'deb http://www.yourdomain.com/packages/ubuntu /' >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip2> etfb: www.comparethemeerkat.com
<ActionParsnip2> nunuri: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<nunuri> ok "" are not enogh
<etfb> ActionParsnip2: I wonder if it will let me open my files now...
<ct529> is there a way to undelete deleted files?
<nunuri> if i sudo bash to # first echo "" >> works
<ActionParsnip2> nunuri: im just quoting the documentation
<etfb> ActionParsnip2: It worked!  Thanks for the links!
<ActionParsnip2> etfb: sweet
<ActionParsnip2> etfb: wtg
<ct529> when I said dleted, I meant really deletd (not in the trash can)
<ActionParsnip2> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<ActionParsnip2> ct529: easier to restore from backup
<nunuri> ct529: move to trash ... and delete are to differtent things
<ct529> well, if I had a backup of that particular file I would not ask .... the point is it was deleted by mistake whilst launch a backup ....
<ct529> nunuri: yes, I know
<ActionParsnip2> ct529: you could use foremost on the partition from live cd maybe
<ActionParsnip2> ct529: but you will need a place to dump the data on then to rifle through to find what you want
<ct529> what about using it from another partition
<ActionParsnip2> ct529: as long as the other partition is bootable, sure
<ActionParsnip2> ct529: you need the partition you are going to be recovering from to be unmounted
<ct529> yes .... as usual .... :(
<ct529> oooops! It does not allow the odt file type .... :(
<ct529> It is very hard becaus eit is ext3 partition
<gaahl_> Hello, could someone please tell me where can I find the update menu for Kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip2> gaahl_: do you mean to upgrade from hardy to intrepid, or just to install updates for your current release?
<nunuri> alt + f2 -> synaptic gaahl_ or apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip2> gaahl_: for a system update but stay on the current release; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<gaahl_> I want to upgrade to intrepid.
<ActionParsnip2> !upgrade | gaahl_
<ubottu> gaahl_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ActionParsnip2> gaahl_: its all there buddy
<prometheus77> hi, how to enable font antialiasing for qt3 and qt4 apps while not having kde? Which file should i edit to do it? I use Intrepid. Anyone?
<ActionParsnip2> gaahl_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Kubuntu%20Desktops%20(Recommended)
<ActionParsnip2> gaahl_: more precise
<gaahl_> Thank you.
<nunuri> i do only need the linux-image and linux-header to compile a new kernel or?
<ActionParsnip2> you'd need the source
<nunuri> sources !! thanks i knew something is missing
<ActionParsnip2> source code is compiled
<ActionParsnip2> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<nunuri> i have repalced all the hardy inirid and done a apt-get update; apt-get upgrade and now i install the 27 kernel ... that should leave me with kde3 on a 27 kernel ... *hopes*
<nunuri> dist-upgrade wants to pull in all the kde4 things ...
<ActionParsnip2> nunuri: you can check
<ActionParsnip2> nunuri: man apt-get will give switches, one should be like a 'what if'
<nunuri> testrun ? sounds good
<ActionParsnip2> yeah, it'll simiulate what would happen but not do it
<nunuri> good call
 * nunuri dreams of all the things i could do with a "normal 16mb" internet connection ... i would break a lot of things i guess and than repair them again :)
<ActionParsnip2> nunuri: your upstream is probably quite slow
<ActionParsnip2> nunuri: so servers are quite slow to upload if you run say an ftp server / http server
<nunuri> slow is the word ... :) but eveything looks good so far ... new kernel compiled and no kde4 things ... so i guess i have to reboot to see if everything is ok ...
<khalidmian> hi i tried using sudo apt-get install sun-java but it says there no package
<nunuri> i think that is in kubuntu-extras khalidmian
<khalidmian> oh ty i forget to install kubuntu extras
<nunuri> :)
<ActionParsnip2> khalidmian: apt-cache search java | grep sun
<Heliodor> How can i mount an HFS+ drive as read/write in kubuntu?
<esperegu> I upgraded to kde4.2 but now when I log in and press the start/K button the keyboard stops working
<Spinshank> gay all my settings reset when trying 2 instal flash player 10 64bit
<esperegu> Also when I start a program it looks like the window manager is not present since the windows have no borders.
<esperegu> Any suggestions?
<gernot> Heliodor: Doesn't the + in HFS+ mean that Journaling is enabled? In that case you can't.
<Heliodor> gernot: Ah, so i need to reformat it without journaling?
<ActionParsnip2> esperegu: is it all windows?
<esperegu> ActionParsnip2: looks like it
<gernot> Heliodor: No, no, no. You can simply disable Jounaling in OS X.
<Heliodor> gernot: Disable? Oh, nice :-D
<Heliodor> gernot: Thanks for the help!!
<ActionParsnip2> esperegu: do you mean the top bar with close, minimise / maximise etc?
<esperegu> ActionParsnip2: yeah
<gernot> Heliodor: Yeah, you should be able to find that command easily. Probably even in the Ubuntu wiki. I think it's DiskUtil that you want to use from the command line as far as I remember. There was something funny when trying to do that with the GUI Disk Utility.
<Heliodor> I am going to miss kubuntu.....
<ActionParsnip2> esperegu: running compiz on an nvidia gfx card by any chance?
<esperegu> ActionParsnip2: nvidia I have.
<Heliodor> gernot: Yeah, i think i have done that before when i made a backup
<esperegu> ActionParsnip2: donno if compiz is running
<Heliodor> gernot: google is my friend :)
<esperegu> ActionParsnip2: how to check?
<Heliodor> gernot: hearts to leave kubuntu for os x again
<ActionParsnip2> esperegu: kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Heliodor> *hurts
<gernot> It's tough, I know.
<ActionParsnip2> esperegu: add the line: Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"     to the screen section then restart x when it is next convenient
<esperegu> ActionParsnip2: http://esperegu.pastebin.com/d1c6804df
<Heliodor> gernot: Do you know if OS X install CD can read ntfs partitions?
<ActionParsnip2> esperegu: yeah add the line to the screen section
<esperegu> ActionParsnip2: http://esperegu.pastebin.com/d2f17353d
<esperegu> ActionParsnip2: gonna restart X now.
<esperegu> brb
<alt> )
<alt> каг дела?
<ActionParsnip2> alt: russian?
<alt> no..ukrainian
<ActionParsnip2> !ukrainian
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ukrainian
<ActionParsnip2> bah
<alt> (( in this chanel i in) first
<gernot> Heliodor: I don't. Why?
<alt> in this chane some people talk in russian????????????
<alt> or ukrainian
<Dragnslcr> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Kubunub> Hi! I've a problem. I can fill my /home partition till 25% usage. Then it's... full for some weird reason. Did anyone have this problem before / know how to fix it?
<ActionParsnip2> Kubunub: could fsck the partition
<Kubunub> Then I'd have to umount it or use the live cd?
<ActionParsnip2> Kubunub: livecd is what i use
<Kubunub> yeah, i will try that for now
<Kubunub> thanks :)
<ActionParsnip2> Kubunub: or you can boot to recover root console, umount the partitions and scan
<Kubunub> ok, brb.. i hope :)
<Spinshank> hey how can i set vlc 2 the default video player instead of dragon
<ActionParsnip2> Spinshank: right click file -> open with, select other app, choose app then put a tick in always open files of this sort with this app
<ActionParsnip2> Spinshank: and the config will be changed
<Spinshank> sweet
<Spinshank> it was just for .mkv
<Spinshank> !Matroska
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Matroska
<Spinshank> lol
<esperegu> ActionParsnip2: same result
<ActionParsnip2> esperegu: http://pastebin.com/f44f7ef91
<ActionParsnip2> esperegu: try adding more options like in my xorg.conf
<esperegu> ActionParsnip2: you think that might be a problem? It was working with 4.1 and works with gnome.
<ActionParsnip2> esperegu: ive seen a few folks say that, i dont understand it
<ActionParsnip2> actually, i have an idea
<ActionParsnip2> esperegu: sudo apt-get install kdeartwork-theme-window
<esperegu> ActionParsnip2: ok. and relogin?
<ActionParsnip2> esperegu: just restart x, might be ok
<esperegu> ActionParsnip2: how?
<ct529> anyone who has a clue about reverse engineering and exe file?
<ActionParsnip2> esperegu: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ubuntu-desktop-effects-fixing-the-missing-titlebar/
<ct529> and a .dll .... sorry, I forgot
<dr_Willis> ct529,  i would have to say good luck. :)
<ct529> dr_Willis: it is only a very small exe .... I was wondering if there was a decompiler ....
<jussi01> ct529: what are you trying to do exactly?
<dr_Willis> ct529,  such things do exist
<jussi01> ct529: if its just a selfextracting .exe for a driver or such then you cna do that easily
<ct529> dr_Willis: try to reverse engineer a small exe and a dll ....
<ct529> jussi01: no, it is a small classification software
<dr_Willis> decompilers do exist..
<ct529> jussi01: the .dll is just an extension to another package .... hey nothing illegal going on, clearly!
<ct529> dr_Willis: do you know of any name? or of any good ones?
<dr_Willis> ct529,  'google is our friend'   repeate after me....
<dr_Willis> :)
<dr_Willis> and ive not used  such a thinng in 10+ years. :)
<ct529> dr_Willis: I have done some research. Results: I am more confused than before!
<dr_Willis> ct529,  since the dos days are dead... decompil;ing stuff.. can get VERY VERY complex :)
<dr_Willis> what do you wish to do with theprogram?
<Kubunub> Hello, thar. I'm back and know the problem
<Kubunub> The partition can only hold 44288 files fsck said
<Kubunub> Is there a way to increase that?
<DoDoENT> hello! Can someone help me with KDE 4.2?
<ct529> dr_Willis: just rewrite it in a different form
<DoDoENT> I've just done everything as explained here: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 and after update, I can't log in into KDE anymore
<esperegu> ActionParsnip2: somehow kwin was not installed ????? I installed it with sudo apt-get install kde-window-manager and now I'm here with kde 4.2
<esperegu> ActionParsnip2: thx for your help
<DoDoENT> Where can I find some logs so I could conclude where is the problem?
<ActionParsnip2> esperegu: awesome
<dr_Willis> ct529,  rewrite in what 'form' ?
<ct529> dr_Willis: as extension to R
<Spinshank> hmm
<Spinshank> amarok or kaffine?
<ActionParsnip2> Spinshank: both
<ct529> Spinshank: amarok 1, amarok 2 or kaffeine?
<ct529> Spinshank: just to help you with more doubts
<ct529> :)
<ct529> Spinshank: at the moment I am using kaffeine, because amarok in 413 is incomplete (many regressions)
<Spinshank> 1.4.10 amarok
<ActionParsnip2> 1.4 amarok is nice
<ct529> Spinshank: that should actually work well ....
<Spinshank> hmm k
<ct529> food is calling .... bye!
<allanj_> I attempted to upgrade to KDE 4.2 last night, but ran into the following error, any suggestions:
<allanj_> APT Error. Context:
<allanj_>     Running dpkg,
<allanj_>     [ /usr/bin/dpkg, --status-fd, 3, --unpack, /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime-dbg_4-0x1.edff4bf8e6fb4p-1504.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa3_i386.deb ],
<allanj_>     Sup-process returned error code 1,
<allanj_>     Error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime-dbg_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa3_i386.deb : trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/libkdeinit4_kwalletd.so', which is also in package kdelibs5-dbg.
<ActionParsnip2> allanj_: please use pastebin in future
<allanj_> sorry, did that come through?
<ActionParsnip2> allanj_: use: sudo dpkg --force-all -i  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime-dbg_4-0x1.edff4bf8e6fb4p-1504.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa3_i386.deb
<Sp0tKubuntu> Hi all! I have just put 2 Gb more RAM in my system! Do i have to reinstall? When i open system monitor, it's say 0B RAM
<Sp0tKubuntu> But i have 4Gb!
<Sp0tKubuntu> Seems like linux dont get hardware updates automatic?
<Spinshank> hey guys do you know the widget program that shows tracks how do i get that working?
<Sp0tKubuntu> When i put more RAM i a Windows machine, it just works
<Dr_Willis_> Ram  upgrades should  work fine in linux. theres no 'updates' to it.
<Sp0tKubuntu> Nothing to setup, but what about linux? Is there a command to perform when upgrading RAM?
<Dr_Willis_> Unless the bios is having an issue with  the chips
<Dr_Willis_> Nothing to setup in linux either
<Sp0tKubuntu> Dr_Willis_: But System monitor say 0Byte RAM
<Sp0tKubuntu> Dr_Willis_: Ok, in BIOS thay are, 2 x 2Gb
<allanj_> ActionParsnip2: I got: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime-dbg_4-0x1.edff4bf8e6fb4p-1504.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa3_i386.deb
<Sp0tKubuntu> Before i change, system monitor say 2Gb
<Dr_Willis_> I wouldent trust what just one program says
<Dr_Willis_> try the 'free' command
<ActionParsnip2> allanj_: yes, forcefully install it
<Sp0tKubuntu> Then i chanhe, and now its zero
<Sp0tKubuntu> Dr_Willis_: Free? Maybe reinstall program?
<Dr_Willis_> the command name is 'free'
<Dr_Willis_> theres other ways to check memory also
<Pici> free -m
<allanj_> ActionParsnip2: I got: Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime-dbg_4-0x1.edff4bf8e6fb4p-1504.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa3_i386.deb
<Sp0tKubuntu> Dr_Willis_: In run og in terminal?
<Spinshank> hmm
<Dr_Willis_> free is a teminal command.. yes...
<Sp0tKubuntu> Or*
<Dr_Willis_> Try it and see? :)
<Sp0tKubuntu> Dr_Willis_: Sorry, im new in linux
<Heliodor> how do i set the user ID on files?
<Dr_Willis_> 'the terminal is our friend'
<Sp0tKubuntu> Dont want to mess it up! I have done before :-D
<Heliodor> chown 1000 filenam?
<Dr_Willis_> Heliodor,  you can use chown USERNAME file
<esperegu> where to change the panel color?
<Dr_Willis_> to set the OWNER
<ActionParsnip2> allanj_: did you use: sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime-dbg_4-0x1.edff4bf8e6fb4p-1504.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa3_i386.deb
<Heliodor> Dr_Willis_: yes, but i an not sure that works for HFS+ files?
<Dr_Willis_> Heliodor,  no idea on HFS+
<allanj_> ActionParsnip2: cut and paste
<Heliodor> Dr_Willis_: Ah, just have to try it then.
<Heliodor> Dr_Willis_: thanks
<ActionParsnip2> allanj_: best way
<allanj_> ActionParsnip2: I mean, I did cut and paste it exact
<ActionParsnip2> allanj_: ok
<ActionParsnip2> allanj_: try: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get upgrade
<vlastik> hallo, have anybody here an Simple Instant Messenger (SIM)? I have a little problem with it - in the container (window of )
<vlastik> sorry - chat window do not show a sended text
<allanj_> ActionParsnip2: says "error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime-dbg_4-0x1.edff4bf8e6fb4p-1504.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa3_i386.deb"
<ActionParsnip2> allanj_: ok, what error?
<vlastik> in history the text is shown, but already in the chat window not - have anybody an idea, how to fix it?
<ActionParsnip2> allanj_: can you pastebin the whole error please
<ActionParsnip2> !paste | allanj_
<ubottu> allanj_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<allanj_> ActionParsnip2: k
<Wulong> How can I get device notifier/KDE to automount?
<allanj_> ActionParsnip2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/114022/
<Spinshank> !g15
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g15
<ActionParsnip2> allanj_: No such file or directory
<Spinshank> hmm
<ActionParsnip2> allanj_: the file doesnt exist
<ActionParsnip2> Wulong: dolphin has a notification bit that alerts to removable media
<ActionParsnip2> Wulong: if its an internal partition, I'd look into adding a line to fstab
<Wulong> It's an external disk. Want it to automount whenever it I insert a media.
<Wulong> New Device Notifier with automount might be what I'm looking for.
<ActionParsnip2> Wulong: give dolphin a try
<ActionParsnip2> Wulong: plug in the usb drive and watch dolphin, an icon will appear that you can easily access
<manumar> hello!
<manumar> I need help with onething
<manumar> xd
<manumar> I have apache and then I cant use remote desk
<manumar> Can someone helpme?
<Spinshank> whats a good C++ compiler for linux?
<Wulong> g++
<ghostcube> manumar: maybe a bit more info about the prob u have
<manumar> Since I installed apache 2 remote desk dont run
<manumar> the VNC server is the pc (kubuntu) where I installed apache
<Spinshank> wouldent freebsd bet better for website hosting?
<ikonia> Spinshank: people like different things
<esperegu> where to change the panel color?
<JuJuBee> My kdm.log file is growing out of control.  It is currently up to 500 MB.  Can someone help me try to fix the problem?  I think it is my ATI drivers (fglrx)   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/114032/ <- the output in kdm.log
<JontheEchidna> JuJuBee: Go to system settings -> service manager
<JontheEchidna> then there should be a randr service
<JontheEchidna> oh, service manager is in the advanced tab btw
<JontheEchidna> disable that randr service
<JontheEchidna> (click it, press stop, then uncheck the box)
<JuJuBee> JontheEchidna: Dont see one....
<JontheEchidna> KDE 4.1 or 4.2?
<JontheEchidna> oh, different problem then I was thinking
<JontheEchidna> hmm, a bug with the drivers I guess
<JuJuBee> Still kde 3.x
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JuJuBee> Not using 8.10, using 8.04.1
<JuJuBee> Don't like KDE 4.x  doesn't work with my dual head display.
<JuJuBee> When I tried to upgrade, my dual head config did this...  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=879186
<Spinshank> i forgot hout 2 change my desktop background
<CQ> Spinshank: right-click on teh desktop
<vbgunz> how do I get chm support for okular? I remember one tmie it had it.?
<ares28ultra> Hallo !!!! at all...
 * robin0800 https://wiki.edubuntu.org/JauntyJackalope/Alpha4/Kubuntu
<ares28ultra> Hope you're fine!
<ares28ultra> This is anoter good day to use kubuntu, every time u use kubuntu is a good day...
<ares28ultra> anche se qualke volta mi fa proprio incazzare kubby bello!
<allanj_> although ActionParsnip2 has left the building, any who know him thank him for his help; the command he suggested didn't work, but a variation on the theme did
<ares28ultra> Ci sono utenti italiani di KDE ??
<Dr_willis> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
 * Dr_willis guesses at the language
<ares28ultra> thanks, the former was only to know if this is an Internationa IRC chan..
<JuJuBee> Can I disable the kdm logging?  My log file is 500M since this morning.
<ares28ultra> yes, try to disable the logs daemons in /etc/rc2.d/
<ares28ultra> read README for more info...
<ares28ultra> understood?
<seti> hoi
<seti> hab mal ne frage
<seti> gibt es ne gute anleitung im netz wie ich mich gescheit anlege um meine sat-schüssel mit multifeed-halter auzurichten?
<seti> ich will mit varibelem halter, 19.2E und 28.5E bekommen
<seti> habe ne schüssel >1m Durchmesser
<Tm_T> !de | seti
<ubottu> seti: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<seti> witz
<seti> oh, shit
<seti> bin gar nicht im vdr-channel
<seti> sry
<seti> hab mich verklickt
<Tm_T> ...
<vbgunz> I am on the latest jaunty for amd64 and no matter what I try I cannto get sound in flash. I tried flashplugin-nonfree, removed it and tried the manual 64 download from adobe. I get it to play just fine but no sound :/
<thomas> does kubuntu use pulse audio?
<thomas> 8.10, that is
<JontheEchidna> I don't think it does use pulseaudio
<JontheEchidna> er
<JontheEchidna> that was awkward
<JontheEchidna> I don't think it uses pulseaduio
<JontheEchidna> blah, I can't type today
<thomas> JontheEchidna: That's kinda what I thot, it's a gnome thing, I think... but I'm not too sure about KDE
<melon> hi people
<melon> how a u :D:D:D
<JuJuBee> How do I downgrade xorg ?  I have a problem with fglrx and current release.  Online suggests to downgrade.
<JuJuBee> Also, can I test out multiple desktops using a liveCD?
<jmulloy> Can anyone recommend some resources for a IT department that will be changing over a school district from a mac platform to Kubuntu?
<Tm_T> !ltsp | jmulloy
<ubottu> jmulloy: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<Tm_T> for starters, I guess
<jmulloy> We are implementing LTSP in one of our libraries for thin clients but we are also acquiring 100+ laptops ... we need them to authenticate to MAC OSX servers, mount their home directory, and we also need to lock down the desktop somehow.
<Tm_T> jmulloy: perhaps kiosktool could be good for that too then
<eagles0513875> jmulloy: to mount a home directory on linux you would need nfs
<jmulloy> I have read about KIOSK but I am not sure it still applies to KDE4 and specifically plasma...
<jmulloy> Do you know if kiosktool is still effective on KDE4?
<Tm_T> jmulloy: AFAIK yes, though still using qt3 or something
<jmulloy> Hrm, I must be doing something wrong then...
<Tm_T> I might be wrong here, wouldn't be first time
<jmulloy> I have tried to use it on my son's computer ... he is 2 and manages to do things to the desktop I never imagined.
<Tm_T> maybe he's too young to do computers, who knows (;)
<eagles0513875> jmulloy: might have a next genious on ur hands there
<eagles0513875> lol what kinda stuff does he do
<jmulloy> He really like gcompris and tuxpaint ... but I figure he is a good test for what teenagers might try to do :)
<eagles0513875> lol true
 * Tm_T wonders if #kubuntu-offtopic could be better for this chatter
<jmulloy> He opens up all sorts of plasmoids, loads up music on amarok, the best thing is when he completely cleared the desktop ... no taskbars or anything.
<jmulloy> So even though I really love the look and feel of KDE4 should I probably stick with KDE3 since it seems kiosktool definately works for the?
<junkY_work> hey, i have a problem with kubuntu on a laptop. when the system boots X trys to start but drops to console, some seconds later it starts and shows kdm, everything normal
<junkY_work> but when i login to kde the login sound interrupts after about 1 second. the rest seems stable
<jmulloy> That happens on my system too ... didn't think much of it.
<junkY_work> jmulloy: the sound problem or the 2x X start?
<jmulloy> both
<eagles0513875> this is really upsetting me im back to square one on this darn it
<junkY_work> jmulloy: which video driver are you using?
<yao_ziyuan> i read on wikipedia that kubuntu 9.04 will use kpackagekit instead of adept
<yao_ziyuan> i wonder if i can use it now (8.10)
<bindaas> strange ,just installed kubuntu intrepid but i cant see firefox in the repo ..
<eagles0513875> yao_ziyuan: if you ask in ubuntu+1 channel you can get the latest image of the next release
<eagles0513875> !info firefox
<jmulloy> junky: nvidia
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1 (intrepid), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<eagles0513875> bindaas: its there apt-get install firefox
<yao_ziyuan> eagles0513875: i mean, using kpackagekit in kubuntu 8.10
<bindaas> hmm looks like my source.list is broken
<bindaas> apt-get install firefox does not find package :(
<eagles0513875> bindaas: you could bypass the repos and get it from firefox site i think as well
<jmulloy> junky: come to think of it it may have started doing that when I enabled the proprietary drivers...
<wesley_> hello how do i put osx to my grub menu list ?
<bindaas> eagles0513875: indeed,but i waas finding the real issue ..
<bindaas> s/waas/was
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<wesley_> Hody
<eagles0513875> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<eagles0513875> !firefox | bindaas
<ubottu> bindaas: please see above
<eagles0513875> check out that help bindaas
<bindaas> firefox is not the default in kubuntu
<wesley_> WoW my laptop battery only last about 50 min
<bindaas> sudo apt-cache search firefox //does not give me anything
<eagles0513875> bindaas:  i know that but this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion should help ya out
<eagles0513875> !find firefox
<ubottu> Found: firefox-greasemonkey, firefox-launchpad-plugin, firefox-sage, firefox-showcase, firefox-ubuntu-it-menu (and 23 others)
<wesley_> I have osx on sda one tha would be hd0.01
<eagles0513875> bindaas: follow that help link and follow the manual install instructions
<bindaas> eagles0513875: i want to fix repo issue ..
<eagles0513875> !sourceomatic
<ubottu> source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<eagles0513875> bindaas: im not much help there bro :(
<bindaas> eagles0513875: no problem,dude
<chris__> can anyone tell me how to change my splash screen?? I've gone into the manager and click "get new themes" and once clicked on they show to be installed but never appear in the list to be selected in the manager window!! Any advice appreciated
<yao_ziyuan> i'm very interested in "pidgin-knotify" which lets pidgin use kde's knotify notification system to show buddy status changes. it seems to be included in fedora, and i'd like to see it in kubuntu.
<eagles0513875> bindaas: if you are in dire need of firefox you could try if ur up for it doing the manual install from the tar file
<bindaas> eagles0513875: firefox is not the issue, i dont see mysql server in repo now :0
<eagles0513875> bindaas: open up adept and see whats check for repos
<eagles0513875> bindaas: your issue might be a simple re checking of boxes in adept sources lol
<penela> Can I test a dual head setup with live CD?  with different desktop on each display?
<penela> My System Settings -> Display shows VGA-0 and LVDS but cannot seem to get sepparate output, only mirror.
<bindaas> eagles0513875: thanks for the pointer,checking sources in adept installer did it :D
<bindaas> simplicity++
<eagles0513875> bindaas: :)
<eagles0513875> sometimes we dont think about the simplest of things
<bindaas> yep
<eagles0513875> we make them a million times more harder then they really need to be
<bindaas> true,but i dont unserstand why were the sources not checked at start
<chris__> how can i select one of my installed splash screens .. they do not show up in the list with the default ones in the window manager??
<bindaas> kde 4 is nice in look ,dolphin is super cool
<Sp0tKubuntu> WOW! Im impressed!! Really!! I have just going from 32 bit to 64 bit, without loose any settins at all :-D
<Sp0tKubuntu> Dame nice fast computer now :-D
<Sp0tKubuntu> Kubuntu Rulez!!
<Sp0tKubuntu> Sysinfo for 'SPOTLAP': Linux 2.6.27-11-generic running KDE 4.1.3 (KDE 4.1.3), CPU: Intel(R)Core2DuoCPUT7250@2.00GHz at 800 MHz (3990 bogomips), HD: 11/105GB, RAM: 785/3952MB, 126 proc's, 3.42min up
<CQ> there's no way to move to 64 bit without reinstall ist there?
<Sp0tKubuntu> No
<Sp0tKubuntu> I just put in DVD with Kubuntu, choose install, choose manual, then mark /, mount as /, format, Ext 3, and then remember delete swap, make swap again, and then ONLY mount /home, NOT format!!
<Sp0tKubuntu> Kubuntu 64Bit that is
<CQ> I have all on one partition, 40GB on my laptop... I'd need to backup
<Sp0tKubuntu> Then u have to save user /home/user to external drive, maybe burn on DVD
<Sp0tKubuntu> Remember to use "Show hiddin files" to get then with
<Sp0tKubuntu> Thats all the cfg's afaik
<CQ> Sp0tKubuntu: maybed I can use gparted to free some space at the end and move home there
<CQ> then I have it mounted
<Sp0tKubuntu> You only have to reinstall packets, but i think theres a way to back them up to i guess, but thats not so important, when u got fast internet
<Sp0tKubuntu> CQ: That i dont know, im new in linux, just found out this myself
<Sp0tKubuntu> But i will not recommend 64 bit with only 2Gb RAM, 4 is better, but thats just me, i like it rough
<BluesKaj> CQ, the OS should be on a 10G partition (depending on the number atypes of apps ) and /home partiton can be the remainder
<CQ> BluesKaj: yes, that's what I shoudl have done...
<CQ> my workstation is set upp like that
<neothecat> does anybody know anything like foxmarks for konqueror?  or even better, something that works with foxmarks?
<jmulloy> Thank you to Tm_T and eagles I will keep researching kiosktools and ltsp.  I am psyched that we have an opportunity to start implementing open source in our school I just want to do it right.
<CQ> with a normal root volume, rest on LVM
<jmulloy> take care!
<slow-motion> hi
<Sp0tKubuntu> I just bought 2 x 2 Gb G.Skill DDRII 667 for 65.35 $
<CQ> hm, how stable is alpha1? :)
<chris__> I have a problem with adding themes .. they always show to be installed but never appear in the manager window .. any thoughts?
<CQ> err, slpha4 (or what's the version? I saw it this morning9
<Sp0tKubuntu> What happens if i format swap only, will my system making problems then?
<Sp0tKubuntu> I forgot to format it when i installed the 64 version and deleted the 32 bit verison
<vit> jalva
<ares28ultra> hey people...!!!
<ares28ultra> does someone is the owner of an ACER 1363??
<ares28ultra> it' a notebook...
<Ghabit> Hello! How I can install kde 4.2 into my normal kubuntu?
<Captain_Haddock> cmake error: Could NOT find GMP (missing: GMP_INCLUDE_DIR GMP_LIBRARIES)
<Captain_Haddock> any ideas how to fix this?
<Captain_Haddock> Ghabit: see link in topic
<Ghabit> Captain_Haddock: I have allready. There are instruction of repo adding, which package should I install?
<Captain_Haddock> Ghabit: I just had to run an update and upgrade
<Ghabit> Captain_Haddock: I have not installed kde4 before
<Captain_Haddock> which version of kubuntu?
<Ghabit> http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid/main Packages
<Ghabit>   403 Forbidden
<Ghabit> What can I do with it?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Kubuntu really likes RAM, theres a HUGH difference from 32 Bit with 2Gb Ram, and 32 Bit with 4Gb Ram, to 64Bit with 4Gb RAM!
<Sp0tKubuntu> Maybe its the way 64bit handle the more RAM i can feel, but i feel POWER :-D
<HerrHut> does someone know a solution to get a creative x-fi xtreme music soundcard working?
<g_> Can anyone tell me why kubuntu is so incapable of a simply formatting a flash SD card?
<g_> this is b/s I can't even delete stuff off of it
<g_> I guess I'll have to go to windows to get the job done
<genii> HerrHut: Perhaps visit http://opensource.creative.com/soundcard.html    The drivers there were tested on 7.10 but may also work for later versions.
<genii> g_: What sort of command are you putting in this attempt of formatting?
<g_> well I tried to right click and delete a picture
<g_> then I looked for a format command in the file broswer
<g_> I believe gnome has this option
<g_> hell I was even going to go to gparted but its not installed
<CQ> g_: sudo apt-get install gparted from teh command line, or use adept
<g_> I even loaded dolphin as root and it still wont let me delete anything
<CQ> is the card write protected maybe?
<g_> nope
<g_> this kind of crap would never happen on gnome or kde 3.5 you know
<hubar> Has anyone managed to get konqueror (KDE4.2) to play  nice with gmail?
<g_> I'm guessing it was never included
<CQ> run ount and see if it's mounted readonly for some reason
<CQ> sorry mount
<hubar> Why doesn't konq also use webkit as engine?
<CQ> ask on #kde? :)
<g_> I can't delete this thing in fricking gparted either, geeze, its mounted
<Captain_Haddock> hubar: webkit is a fork of khtml which konq uses.
<gorgonizer> hubar: I set Konqueror to identify itself as Opera 9, and Gmail seemed fine..
<CQ> g_ unmount it, then format it
<CQ> you can only format unmounted filesystems
<g_> but how do i format it?
<hubar> gorgonizer, hmm, maybe my ident string I stole from firefox is wrong....
<CQ> gparted should be able to do it, what filesystem do you want on there?
<g_> gparted won't even recognize that its there
<gorgonizer> I just selected the option in Tools -> Change Browser Identification
<CQ> ?? pastebin the output of mount;df-h;fdisk -l please ...
<g_> its cool Im just going to boot into windows and save all of this hassle for a simple fricking file deletion
<CQ> but you can see teh files?
<g_> yes I can see them and download them
<CQ> then they should be under /mount/something
<g_> and do everything except delete them
<g_> I know what they are under
<g_> I got the path
<CQ> then mount shoudl show if it's read write or read only (rw or ro)
<g_> rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,uid=1000,utf8,shortname=mixed)
<quassel219> yey...just installed alpha3...i is very pretty....but i am struggeling with getting my tuch-pad to accept mouse click when i tapp at it...any ideas?
<CQ> quassel alpha4 is out since today ...
<CQ> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JauntyJackalope/Alpha4/Kubuntu
<g_> finally it worked
<CQ> g_ if you go to the pat and then sudo rm the file, dows that work?
<quassel219> thanx....i'll see if upgrading helps
<g_> its cool
<g_> thanks guys
<jamfx> hi everyone
<hubar> When are we going to see Jaunty released?
<Unksi> april
<CQ> 9.04, meaning april 2009
<quassel219> probably late april
<hubar> only 2 months away.
<hubar> nice!
<jamfx> i got a problem with my grub-boot-loader
<CQ> release cycle is slightly faster than debian stable ...
<jamfx> can somebody give me a helping hand on this
<CQ> not unless you tell us what the problem is ...
<jamfx> thanks cq: ok, lets start
<jamfx> I do have a (fake)raid 0 with windows in my pc
<jamfx> on the third hdd i do have a ntfs partition and my kubuntu instlled
<HerrHut> when isntalling the creative driver always stops at
<HerrHut> Copy module files...
<HerrHut> Update module dependency relationships...
<jamfx> now I am booting from winxp but, the kubuntu is installed on the other hdd. Even if i change the booting hdd in bios no grub is loaded
<jamfx> so I can not boot to kubuntu in no way.
<|DarkSmoke|> what size should i make /var and /tmp ?
<jamfx> grub is never shown
<jamfx> I also would love to use the windowsxp bootmanager to jump to grub.
<|DarkSmoke|> jamfx did you install winxp first or kubuntu first?
<jamfx> and boot my kubuntu there
<jamfx> WinXP was first
<jamfx> afterwords kubuntu was installed
<|DarkSmoke|> and
<|DarkSmoke|> after you installed kubuntu
<|DarkSmoke|> and rebooted , what happened?
<jamfx> nothing changed ;-)
<|DarkSmoke|> hmmm
<jamfx> windows came up and booted without any questions
<quassel219> did you write grub to MBR?
<jamfx> I hope...
<jamfx> :D
<jamfx> maybe I didn't
<jamfx> ...
<jamfx> can i "fix" this?
<jamfx> somehow?
<quassel219> woyld be faster to reinstall ubuntu if you dont know linux
<DarkSmoke> listen up jamfx
<jamfx> @quassel219: ok, I would do this, but I need to use the alternate cd to be able to see the RAID
<jamfx> ok
<DarkSmoke> did you install kubuntu on the second HD and windows on the first hd?
<jamfx> @darksmoke: yes
<DarkSmoke> hmm
<jamfx> first harddisks are in raid 0
<jamfx> so there are 2x 250GB in raid array (raid0) and the third harddisk is a "simple" single hdd
<ghostcube> i have an idea , maybe  he should change boot setup to first boot linux and tzhen edit grub in there
<DarkSmoke> if you are using livecd you have an Advanced button on which hard drive to install grub , on the alternate you should have that option to somewhere, if you find it, install grub on the first hard driver where windows is installed.
<ghostcube> oO
<jamfx> @darksmoke, maybe I manipulated this... so I will retry
<DarkSmoke> ok
<jamfx> I will return soon (hopefully)
<DarkSmoke> if you find it, install it on the first hdd
<DarkSmoke> where winxp is installed.
<kameluel_> hello can someone here speak german?
<ghostcube> klar aber geh in den de channel
<ghostcube> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<DarkSmoke> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<DarkSmoke> hmm
<DarkSmoke> its de?
<kameluel_> ja klar
<DarkSmoke> o
<ghostcube> sure ;)
<DarkSmoke> ok
<kameluel_> danke ich geh in ubuntu de
<kameluel_> tschüs
<DarkSmoke> then whats gr ?
<jamfx> greek
<ghostcube> greek
<jamfx> :-)
<DarkSmoke> i see
<DarkSmoke> lol
<DarkSmoke> !mt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mt
<DarkSmoke> :(
<ghostcube> mt ???
<DarkSmoke> but there is #ubuntu-mt
<DarkSmoke> yeah
<jamfx> @some I am a german guy but speek greek, 2
<DarkSmoke> my island
<jamfx> hehe
<jamfx> ok, I will see you all soon
<DarkSmoke> Malta
<jamfx> thx
<DarkSmoke> ever heard bout it?
<ghostcube> oh ok :)
<jamfx> for your help
<ghostcube> sure lol i know malta
<jamfx> I will have to reboot this machine ;-)
<ghostcube> germans are good in geography ;)
<jamfx> bye
<DarkSmoke> tyt dude
<DarkSmoke> i see
<DarkSmoke> maltese are good at rolling
<DarkSmoke> haha
<alt> hi peoplS
<jamfx> hi there, back again
<jamfx> but still have to reboot
<Alt> lo
<Alt> l
<Alt> in this chanel have bin american peopls?
<cjae> how come the instruction for putting a copy of ubuntu on a thumb drive don't work for kubuntu?
<jamfx> @cjae: the only difference between ubuntu and kubuntu is KDE in Kubuntu and Gnome in Ubuntu so the base is the same
<cjae> jamfx: ya I know, but if you go to kubuntu guide it points you to the pendrive site and I have tried the instsuctions twice and do not work
<jamfx> so here I am again. I have to generate my partitions manually
<jamfx> I would love to have 3 partitions
<jamfx> 1st. rootpartion (/) 2nd. /swap 3rd (/home) but the Grub must be on the first windows-hdd, how can I do this?
<jamfx> which of my partition should be pimary / whichone should be logical?
<jamfx> ? anyone here?
<blahjake> jamfx: grub will go on the MBR then use chaining to boot a particular partition
<blahjake> jamfx: you are limited to 4 primary partitions IIRC, but all your linux related can be logical on a single primary
<jamfx> the mbr is on the raid0 will this go there automagically?
<blahjake> jamfx: i believe so but you may want to have someone else confirm there's nothing funny with a RAID setup
<ScytheBlade1> it depends on your raid0
<blahjake> jamfx: hardware RAID?
<ScytheBlade1> It's kind of hard for a computer to boot when your MBR is split across two disks
<ScytheBlade1> read: impossible
<ScytheBlade1> So details of your setup would be needed
<jamfx> @blahjake: nope; fakeraid ;-)
<jamfx> I am using the alternate installcd which has SATA-Fake-Raid drivers enabled
<ScytheBlade1> jamfx: define two raid setups. Use raid1 for /boot, and keep it as the first partition on all of the disks. Then make a secondary raid0, for your actual OS/data
<ScytheBlade1> s/setups/arrays/
<jamfx> @scytheblade1: I don't want to have a raid for my kubuntu, this is not neccessary. I just want the GRUB to be on the fakeraid, so I can choose between Win and Kubuntu on startup
<ScytheBlade1> well, grub has two stages. One of which is on your MBR, another of which requires an actual partition. If you want to raid that partition, you almost 100% of the time have to keep that partition as raid1
<artur_> Hi all. I have a problem with the keyboard configuration.  It's a US International keyboard, and i have to configure it to use the accents grave (`), acute (´) and circumflex (^) .  I can use it but the problem is that i cannot put them ON the letters.  Ps.: Now, my keyboard is configured as US Internacional and the Variant  altgr-intl.
<Captain_Haddock> artur_: change the keyboard layout in systemsettings
<jamfx> @skythe: ok, as far as i understood there should be no problem going on with my installation, the installer will automaticaly put grub on the raid?
<Captain_Haddock> if youŕe asking how to add the accents to the characters
<Captain_Haddock> press ' + e to get é
<ScytheBlade1> jamfx: honestly I'm not sure. I hand-roll kernels and bootloaders, so I have no idea if that will work perfectly or otherwise :)
<Captain_Haddock> and so on
<jamfx> I will give this a try and let you know :-)
<artur_> Captain_Haddock: i know! i had already used this!  In my language we have these kind of accents... and ~ too..   But I cannot put them ON the letters
<scots> Hi all. Having some issues upgrading Kubuntu 8.01 to KDE 4.2, any gurus around? :]
<ScytheBlade1> I can tell you that sticking your /boot partition on a raid0 will not work out too well
<artur_> Captain_Haddock: if i press ' and e ... i get 'e
<artur_> 'a
<artur_> ^a
<Captain_Haddock> then your keyboard layout is not set correctly
<HappySmileMan> "Alt Gr" + 'e' = é for me
<artur_> Captain_Haddock: exactly
<jamfx> @skythe: all linuxpartitions are NOT on the raid
<HappySmileMan> But can only get that accent, not the other too (same with other vowels)
<artur_> Captain_Haddock: and i want to fix it... I want pro press  '  and the " e"  to get  " é"
<Captain_Haddock> artur_: system settings, regional & language, keyboard layout
<artur_> Captain_Haddock: i'm there... and then?
<Captain_Haddock> your layout should be USA, us, intl, us
<artur_> Captain_Haddock: i´ve already tried this. But there´s the problem yet.. the same problem.  I cannot put them on the letters
<artur_> only after or before the letters.
<Captain_Haddock> add another one without the international variant and enable the layout switcher (give it another name)
<Geggele> helloo people
<jamfx> hello geegele
<Captain_Haddock> artur_: you might want to restart KDE if this is your login, I guess
<artur_> is there some way to make the system go back.  Like is possible in Windows where is possible to go back the registry.
<Captain_Haddock> that should have been "first login" above
<Captain_Haddock> no, I'm not aware of system restore for Kubuntu
<Captain_Haddock> but I can tell you that I have keyboard layouts working very well here
<Captain_Haddock> séñor <-- easy as pie :)
<xevix> *señor if that's spanish, hehe
<Captain_Haddock> true :D
<scots> Has anyone else had problems upgrading stock Kubuntu 8.10 to KDE 4.2 using the instructions on the kubuntu.org KDE 4.2 page? : /
<Captain_Haddock> what problems?
<scots> Specifically, adding "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu intrepid main" to package manager in Third Party tab as instructed,
<artur_> Captain_Haddock: i used to have my keyboard perfect 7 day ago.
<stdin> scots: project-neon is not 4.2
<scots> dropping to terminal and adding the key by pasting the line perfectly off the webpage
<stdin> it's trunk (4.3)
<scots> .. results in nothing
<stdin> scots: if a command doesn't give you an error, it means there was no error
<scots> "http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2"
<Captain_Haddock> that has deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<stdin> scots: that page does not mention neon, it uses the kubuntu-experimental PPA
<scots> "Packages for Kubuntu 8.10 can be installed by following the instructions below."  1, 2, 3 per website
<Captain_Haddock> nothing to do with neon
<scots> They perhaps should remove the faulty information from the page then : [
<stdin> scots: what faulty information? you still haven't said what error there was
<scots> I installed Kubuntu 8.10. I wish to upgrade to KDE 4.2. The cookbook on the Kubuntu page proposes to get you to just such a destination by using 6 steps
<stdin> scots: yes?
<scots> adding deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main to third party sources in package manager, adding the key, use adept updater, and allegedly, success
<scots> Adding that URI gives me a massive wall of Fail
<Captain_Haddock> scots: according to your statement above, you are adding neon and not experimental
<stdin> care to share?
<Captain_Haddock> fursther above
<Captain_Haddock> -s
<Captain_Haddock> <scots> Specifically, adding "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu intrepid main" to package manager in Third Party tab as instructed,
<jamfx> @skytheblade1: I just reinstalled (the x-th time) my kubuntu. Now I did as I told you before. But no GRUB is seen... During installation, it asked me if it should put the grub on the MBR, Windows was found, but still no grub...
<Stonki> hello, since the upgrade to kde 4.2 I don't have  sounds anymore. Bug or Feature ?
<scots> Captain: Thank you, I will remove the experimental URI and substitute the Neon URI you posted.
<stdin> scots: you're not listening
<scots> However, I would like to reinforce the fact that.. what I pasted is what's on the Kubuntu.org website as the method to upgrade an 8.10 installation to 4.2
<Captain_Haddock> scots: no, you want the experimental URI, not the neon URI
<scots>  -
<scots> *facepalm* My copy buffer had that from another webpage. I apologize. My issue is - using the information from the site, I'm getting nowhere
<Captain_Haddock> i.e., you want the one listed at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 which has always pointed to experimental
<Captain_Haddock> it worked for me fine.
<stdin> scots: you still haven't said what went wrong
<scots> - Let me add - I very much appreciate your time, sorry if I sound argumentive; I'm not. It's the frustration talking
<Captain_Haddock> no worries
<scots> ok! Package manager. Third party sources. Added per webpage
<scots> pasted straight from the Third Party Software URI: http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntudeb
<scots> Components: intrepid main
<stdin> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntudeb ?
<scots> correct
<stdin> that's not correct
<scots> "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main"
<jamfx> @skytheblade1: do you have any other suggestions for me how to put grub on my RAID MBR?
<scots> copied straight from http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<Captain_Haddock> now, it is correct...
<scots> I apologize. I'm not terribly left-brained. I assumed you would understand that I copied it correctly, and was shortening it in chat for efficiency
<scots> That is what I have pasted into the Third Party Software tab
<scots> Terminal: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 493B3065 && gpg --export -a 493B3065 | sudo apt-key add -
<scots> again pasted from page
<stdin> and then?
<scots> "You can now update any existing KDE 4 installation to the most recent version using the Adept Updater tool in your system tray."  The adept tool never appears
<Captain_Haddock> do an update manually if needed
<stdin> you still haven't said where the error happened scots
<Captain_Haddock> preferably, use sudo apt-get update (rather than adept) for IRC purposes
<scots> When Fetching Package Lists under Sources, I see a ton of bold "FAIL" fly by before it disappears to "The operation finished successfully and no operation is currently in progress. You may now exit the program or go back to installing and removing packages."
<Captain_Haddock> stdin: his error was in the URI
<Captain_Haddock> now he's trying again
<scots> <stdin> you still haven't said where the error happened scots - the error is, I don't have KDE 4.2
<scots> The Adept Updater never appears
<scots> it does not see the packages to download
<Captain_Haddock> try apt from the terminal
<Captain_Haddock> sudo apt-get update
<scots> sudo apt-get install ____________ ?
<Captain_Haddock> (close adept)
<scots> did - failed to fetch error at the end
<scots> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntudeb/dists/http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu/intrepid/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<scots> W: Failed to fetch prefaced that
<Captain_Haddock> er.. your URL is incorrect
<Captain_Haddock> that's why
<scots> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<scots> Ugh. Cap'n, I'm copying them straight from the webpage : |
<scots> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<Captain_Haddock> I reckon you've pasted it twice on the same line.
<Captain_Haddock> I might be wrong
<scots> K. I'm in Adept
<scots> Sources
<scots> Edit software sources, Third Party Software tab.
<scots> highlight and Re_m_ove the last (questionable URI) line
<scots> A_d_d deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<scots> Close
<g_> my network manager just crashed and it says error getting vendor information from HAL what's a HAL?
<scots> closed Adept, back to terminal, sudo apt-get update ended with "Reading package lists.. Done"
<Quintasan> Hmm my Kopete is missing protocol icons, all of them: http://imagebin.ca/view/qfE3KW.html
<Captain_Haddock> g_: Heuristically programmed algorithmic computer or Hardware abstraction layer :P
<Captain_Haddock> or something like that
<g_> ok cool thanks
<scots> Capt: No update tool in the taskbar. Will Adept-Preview-Upgrade work?
<g_> in others words I'm fugged
<Captain_Haddock> scots: are you using kde 4.1 now?
<scots> Captain_Haddock: yes
<Captain_Haddock> scots: when you ran the update, did you see the ppa url?
<scots> I can't swear I did, but I _think_ I did
<scots> I unfortunately closed terminal
<Captain_Haddock> you can run it again, if you like
<Captain_Haddock> leave terminal open
<scots> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid/main Packages
<scots> 4 or 5 other ppa.   lines appear
<scots> it would seem it "took"
<Captain_Haddock> scots: do the others have a "Get" prefix as opposed to an "Ign" ?
<scots> no "Get" on any of them, either Ign or Hit
<Captain_Haddock> Hit is fine
<Captain_Haddock> now type sudo apt-get upgrade
<scots> It's grabbing about 3.2 mb
<stdin> Captain_Haddock: needs dist-upgrade rather then upgrade
<scots> ctrl-c & do that instead?
<Captain_Haddock> good point
<Captain_Haddock> scots: let it finish
<Quintasan> How can I see from which repository is certain package?
<scots> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade seems more likely, 147 mb
<stdin> Quintasan: if it's a PPA, it difficult/impossible. for the others just look at apt-cache policy <package>
<Quintasan> stdin: Thanks, I guess I will have to look manually :/
<Captain_Haddock> Quintasan: there are a bunch of utility apps for apt which might help ...
<jamfx> still have trouble with my grub. trying supergrubdisk now
<Captain_Haddock> "libtaskmanager: libtaskmanager library and header files" <--- anybody know which package this resides in?
<Captain_Haddock> it's apparently related to plasmoids
<Captain_Haddock> FYI, I got that error while trying to compile ktorrent
<JontheEchidna> Captain_Haddock: kdebase-workspace-dev
<Captain_Haddock> thanks JontheEchidna!
<JontheEchidna> you're welcome :)
<jz> logoff
<Quintasan> Anyone here has kopete from kubuntu-experimental?
<Captain_Haddock> ack... my first compile experience hits another roadblock :|
<Captain_Haddock> [  1%] Building CXX object libbtcore/CMakeFiles/btcore.dir/util/sha1hashgen.o              |          ktorrent-3.2rc1/libbtcore/util/sha1hashgen.cpp:22:20: error: QtCrypto: No such file or directory
<Captain_Haddock> ktorrent-3.2rc1/libbtcore/util/sha1hashgen.cpp:38: error: ‘Initializer’ in namespace ‘QCA’ does not name a type
<Captain_Haddock> anything I can do about this?
<stdin> Captain_Haddock: install libqca2-dev
<stdin> Captain_Haddock: you may want to do "apt-get build-dep ktorrent" before trying to compile :)
<solifugus> Is there a tool for beautification of HTML files?
<Captain_Haddock> ah, I had qca-dev installed instead :|
<solifugus> I mean, I have to edit this horribly ugly HTML file.. It's just hard to read.
<Captain_Haddock> stdin: I'll give that a shot - cheers :)
<Captain_Haddock> solifugus: there are plenty of web developer tools / IDEs available.. one of them should do the trick
<solifugus> Captain_Haddock: I use vi.. so I just want to code made pretty..
<Quintasan> grrrr
<esp1> k-buntu 9.04 a4 is still very much alpha....but i love it.
<Quintasan> Can anyone tell me what could make icons to disappear? I had deleted my .kde dir to reconfigure everything and now Kopete lost protocol icons :/
<Captain_Haddock> solifugus: automatic indentation etc.? I'm not sure if there's anything for vi that does it...
<Sp0tKubuntu> Hmm, why can it be that my DVD lags in VLC? Some codec i need? It's not cool! :-( Im new to linux, and want this to work! Im on Kubuntu 64 bit
<Captain_Haddock> there might be some kind of plug-in to htmltidy or similar... perhaps you could search for that
<Quintasan> Sp0tKubuntu: dont use VLC
<stdin> WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem
<Quintasan> Sp0tKubuntu: try installing mplayer-nogui and smplayer
<Pici> solifugus: the vim-runtime package contains syntax hilighting support for vim
<Captain_Haddock> Quintasan: I visited #kde earlier today and their topic had a warning to never delete the .kde / .kde4 directory :P
<Sp0tKubuntu> Quintasan: Other people say, DONT use anything else than VLC, im confused! :-(
<Sp0tKubuntu> Quintasan: Would like to get VLC to work, its proberly some settings
<solifugus> Pici: yea.. I use syntax highlighting.. I found tidy.. vim also has a command to execute tidy, I am told.
<solifugus> To do indentation and such..
<Captain_Haddock> Sp0tKubuntu: it could be related to your graphics card not being installed properly
<esp1> cant you change video driver in vlc?
<Quintasan> Captain_Haddock: It stores MY configuration files, so deleting it simply deletes my config, and Kopete shouldn't store icons in my config dir :P
<Sp0tKubuntu> Captain_Haddock: How do i chek that? It seems fine?
<esp1> that helps for mplayer, when it is acting up'
<Quintasan> Sp0tKubuntu: glxinfo | grep direct
<Sp0tKubuntu> Captain_Haddock: Only problem, lagging in DVD, played from disk, as well as harddrive
<Quintasan> Sp0tKubuntu: It should give direct rendering: yes
<stdin> Quintasan: do you have kde-icons-oxygen installed?
<Quintasan> stdin: sure I have :D
<Captain_Haddock> Quintasan: just passing along the message - I don't understand it either.
<Sp0tKubuntu> Quintasan: My english is not that good? Did'nt understand?
<Captain_Haddock> Sp0tKubuntu: he wants you to open "Konsole" and type that in
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ah
<Sp0tKubuntu> That will do the trick?
<Quintasan> Nope, it will tell us that your driver is installed and works :P
<Captain_Haddock> that will tell you if your card has been installed properly and supports this and that
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ok, 2sex
<Sp0tKubuntu> sec*
<stdin> Quintasan: other than the default oxygen images, kopete installs the rest of the images it uses from the "kopete" package
<Sp0tKubuntu> Quintasan: Direct Rendering : yes
<Sp0tKubuntu> Q
<Sp0tKubuntu> Quintasan: Driver in and working?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Maybe "vsync" is enabled somewhere? Where do i chek that?
<Quintasan> stdin: I know this, I've tried removing kopete package from /var/cache/apt/archives and redownloading but it didn't help
<Quintasan> Sp0tKubuntu: driver is working
<Quintasan> Sp0tKubuntu: check in VLC Settings?
<Quintasan> Sp0tKubuntu: I don't know who told you to not use mplayer :P
<Sp0tKubuntu> Quintasan: What to search? Im not so much into it :-(
<Quintasan> Sp0tKubuntu: You know how to enter settings in VLC?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Quintasan: I ask to get VLC to work, not mplayer, thats why
<Sp0tKubuntu> Quintasan: I know how to get in there changning them yes
<Sp0tKubuntu> Maybe my GFX is not powerfull enought
<Quintasan> Sp0tKubuntu: whats you graphic card?
<Quintasan> Sp0tKubuntu: also, do you have KWin effects enabled?
<Quintasan> brb, got to wash the dishes :<
<Sp0tKubuntu> Quintasan: Dont know if i have KWin effects? How do i check? I use Kubuntu 64bit, and not sure about graphic, but its a laptop, MSI PR 200, go checking it for you, the graphic
<cjae> how do I playback .cps made from record my desktop in kwin?
<Quintasan> Sp0tKubuntu: If you have the effects on, try turning them off, Go to System Settings -> Desktop -> Desktop Effects
<shiro__> can anybody tell me how i can receive files with MSN in pidgin?
<Captain_Haddock> stdin: installed libqca2-dev; still getting that crypto error. ran sudo apt-get build-dep ktorrent and it asked me to add a source URI to my sources list
<Captain_Haddock> "ktorrent-3.2rc1/libbtcore/util/sha1hashgen.cpp:22:20: error: QtCrypto: No such file or directory" <-- this one.
<Captain_Haddock> should I purge the make "cache" or something?
<Captain_Haddock> I reran cmake for good measure, to no avail.
<stdin> Captain_Haddock: does /usr/include/QtCrypto/QtCrypto exist?
<Captain_Haddock> stdin: yep
<shiro__> can anybody tell me how i can receive files with MSN in pidgin? when a buddy tries, i dont receive anything
<Sp0tKubuntu> Quintasan: Its intergrated, chipset is all i can find:
<Sp0tKubuntu> 	
<Sp0tKubuntu> Intel® GM965 Express Chipset
<stdin> Captain_Haddock: rerunning cmake should find it, but maybe you just need to start over
<Sp0tKubuntu> Whops
<Sp0tKubuntu> Quintasan: Have no problems i Vista, with less RAM!
<Sp0tKubuntu> Quintasan: In
<Captain_Haddock> stdin: delete the build directory and restart?
<Captain_Haddock> Sp0tKubuntu: does it work without issues in mplayer?
<stdin> Captain_Haddock: looks like it, though you shouldn't have to. maybe try "make clean" first, then rerun cmake
<Captain_Haddock> righto
<Sp0tKubuntu> Captain_Haddock: Dunno, want to use VLC, i know i works, with the right settings! :-) Just have to find out
<Captain_Haddock> Sp0tKubuntu: it will help in isolating the issue.
<Sp0tKubuntu> Captain_Haddock: Ok, i test
<Sp0tKubuntu> Captain_Haddock: BRB
<Captain_Haddock> k
<cnstntn> hi
<cnstntn> can someone help me?
<Captain_Haddock> stdin: didn't work with make clean... looks more promising after nuking build directory and recreating
<Captain_Haddock> at 11% now :o
<Captain_Haddock> maybe there's a "cmake clean" as well?
<Quintasan> cnstntn: ASK your question first, the we will see
<Captain_Haddock> cnstntn: we won't know until you tell us what you want help with.
<runlevelten> !flashplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sp0tKubuntu> Captain_Haddock: KMPlayer?
<cnstntn> i've added invalide source to sources.list and now adept doesn't work
<stdin> Captain_Haddock: cmake doesn't have a clean command, and it's easier to remove the build dir than to pick out the cmake config files
<Sp0tKubuntu> Captain_Haddock: Or just MPlayer?
<Quintasan> Sp0tKubuntu: try mplayer-nogui and smplayer (integrates with KDE)
<cnstntn> i'cant delete source manually because file owned by root
<stdin> cnstntn: press Alt-F2 and enter "kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list" to edit the file
<Captain_Haddock> stdin: cool.. many thanks for your insight - at 29% :)
<Sp0tKubuntu> Quintasan: No Mplayer to find here, have to get packet
<Captain_Haddock> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<tobor> Hi all, just read  man apt-get, but didn't find  any way to see when a given package was installed locally, anyone have any ideas how I can find that info
<M> hello, anyone knows how to configure AverTV Studio 303 card to work under kubuntu?
<stdin> tobor: you'll have a look in one of the /var/log/dpkg.log* files
<tobor> stdin: aha!  a log file! excellent. Thenk yew!
<M> I got kdetv, which says that my card doesn't detect power of signal and i'm unable to search for channels
<Sp0tKubuntu> Captain_Haddock: EWWWW! Mplayer is UGLY! And dosent work very good, lagg too! And sound is REALLY poor
<Quintasan> Sp0tKubuntu: easy
<Sp0tKubuntu> Quintasan: ?
<Quintasan> Sp0tKubuntu: I told you to install mplayer-nogui + smplayer
<Sp0tKubuntu> AHh, via terminal?
<Quintasan> Sp0tKubuntu: also you need to configure your video and sound output
<Sp0tKubuntu> No, my bad
<M> vlc is better
<BluesKaj> M , what model tv tuner card , you may need to install drivers
<Sp0tKubuntu> via packetmanager i suppose
<M> AverTV Studio 303
<Quintasan> Sp0tKubuntu: sudo apt-get install mplayer-nogui smplayer
<BluesKaj> M checkout TVTime , it works with most cards
<Sp0tKubuntu> Quintasan: Thanks, what is that for?
<Quintasan> M: no it isn't and it's not good idea to make start a flamewar
<Quintasan> Sp0tKubuntu: mplayer gui is for gnome
<cnstntn> question: i have kubuntu 8.10, added invalid sources with adept, now adept doesn't work. and i can't delete the source manually
<Sp0tKubuntu> Quintasan: Gnome is not me, therefor KDE
<Quintasan> Sp0tKubuntu: and since you are using Kubuntu it looks like... you know what, mplayer-nogui is mplayer with no gnome gui, and smplayer is kde frontend to mplayer
<Quintasan> cnstntn: stdin told you how to do it
<Sp0tKubuntu> Quintasan: Ahhh my bad! :-D
<Sp0tKubuntu> Testing
<Quintasan> wait a sec
<Quintasan> Sp0tKubuntu: launch it and press ctrl+p
<Quintasan> Sp0tKubuntu: go to Main tab
<cnstntn> thanks. didn't noticed. sorry
<Quintasan> Sp0tKubuntu: set Video Output to x11 and sound output to alsa
<princedugan> I'm stuck on step 9 of <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/CanonPixmaIP2200> the "new printer" option is first asking Enter device URI
<bitmonster> hi, when i try to boot kubuntu i always get exceptions such as "ata4:COMRESET failed (errno=-19) and ata4:exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x50000 action 0xe frozen and sata_sil: cache line size not set. Driver may not function
<bitmonster> after about 45 seconds the hdd seems to wake up but i am prompted to the command line; after pressing ctrl+d i can finally start kde
<Sp0tKubuntu> Quintasan: Total lag!! :-S
<bitmonster> is there a way to fix this issue?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Quintasan: Wourse now
<M> Tvtime is working, but how to use my card with mythtv?
<Quintasan> Sp0tKubuntu: what about KWin desktop effects?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Quintasan: Sorry, forgot, checking
<kaddi> evening :)
<Quintasan> kaddi: hello
<Sp0tKubuntu> Quintasan: Where was that?
<Quintasan> Sp0tKubuntu: If you have the effects on, try turning them off, Go to System Settings -> Desktop -> Desktop Effects
<Quintasan> Sp0tKubuntu: sorry for repeating but I'm too lazy to type it :P
<Sp0tKubuntu> Quintasan: Found another thing i KNOW fore sure messing DVD plays up! VSYNC! Now disabled
<Sp0tKubuntu> Quintasan: Testing
<Quintasan> Sp0tKubuntu: Duuno about vsync, I dont play movies from dvd often :3
 * Captain_Haddock has successfully compiled his first package!
<Sp0tKubuntu> Quintasan: And no, Kwin is not used
<Sp0tKubuntu> Quintasan: Not playing from disk, but from ISO file on harddrive
<Quintasan> Captain_Haddock: nice, I was trying to fix skim but someone told me it should be removed from tree, then my motivation dropped from 100 to 1 :P
<Sp0tKubuntu> Quintasan: Could it be my harddrive, its only 5400 rpm?
<Quintasan> Sp0tKubuntu: I have radeon 9550 with vsync enabled and Lords of the Dance worked flawlessly :P
<Quintasan> Sp0tKubuntu: I doubt it
<Sp0tKubuntu> Quintasan: Aha, you have also DEDICATED graphic! :-P
<Captain_Haddock> Quintasan: there were a few stumbling blocks ... but it was a pretty straightforward experience for me
<Sp0tKubuntu> Qu
<Quintasan> Captain_Haddock: KTorrent?
<Captain_Haddock> yep
<Sp0tKubuntu> Quintasan: I havent, mine have shared RAM, and intergrated
<Captain_Haddock> that said, I was hoping that it would replace my existing version... which it hasn't. I have two versions right now.. so I've messed up something, I reckon
<Quintasan> Captain_Haddock: remove the old one :D
<stdin> Captain_Haddock: you missed -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr
<stdin> you should remove the old package first though
<Captain_Haddock> stdin: I used cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr/lib/kde4/ ..
<Captain_Haddock> I guess that was wrong :o
<Sp0tKubuntu> Quintasan: How do i remove the packet you gave me for installing before? Can i remove it in Adept?
<stdin> Captain_Haddock: it's not a plugin :)
<Captain_Haddock> ah
<Quintasan> Sp0tKubuntu: package* and which one? :P
<Captain_Haddock> :)
<Quintasan> Sp0tKubuntu: I told you to install mplayer-nogui and smplayer
<stdin> /usr/lib is for libraries, /usr/lib/kde4 is for KDE4 plugins/KIO slaves
<Captain_Haddock> stdin: so I should remove my compiled version and the old package as well before retrying?
<Captain_Haddock> I see
<beachsurfin> i'm having a problem when i boot.. i can't select to boot from a different kernel or select the memory test option
<Quintasan> Sp0tKubuntu: if you want to remove it type in Konsole "sudo aptitude remove mplayer-nogui smplayer"
<beachsurfin> i don't wanna edit my grub config file
<Sp0tKubuntu> Quintasan: And thay can be found in Adept? And removed?
<beachsurfin> and then boot into live cd to edit it again
<Sp0tKubuntu> Quintasan: OK! Thanks alot! :-)
<stdin> Captain_Haddock: yeah, remove ktorrent and "sudo make uninstall", then use /usr as the prefix. you shouldn't have to rebuild to get it to work (I think)
<Quintasan> Sp0tKubuntu: no problem :D
<Captain_Haddock> stdin: ok, let me give that a shot
<Sp0tKubuntu> Quintasan: Done! Thanks again! Nice to know theres alot of help to get here for a linux n00b like me
<Sp0tKubuntu> :-D
<Quintasan> Sp0tKubuntu: oh, everybody started from being a noob :P
<Sp0tKubuntu> Quintasan: Yeah, have to start somewhere :-)
<cbwcjw> Sp0tKubuntu: Im 15, Beleive me when its hard sometimes :)
<Quintasan> cbwcjw: lol good to know. I'm also 15 :P
<Sp0tKubuntu> cbwcjw:  I see! :-) But like i said, have to start somewhere :-) You just started early :-)
<cbwcjw> Sp0tKubuntu: Yea. Still though, learning now allows you to help people later, and get a better future (in my case at least)
<TVGuy> Anyone knows what to do? My Kdetv is sending "Failed to enable streaming, errno 22", can't detect signal and any of features of my tv card. What should I do?
<quassel190> join #kubuntu-offtopic
<quassel190> join kubuntu-offtopic
<thedaytripper> anyone from the Philippines here?
<martijn81> nope
 * martijn81 comes out of the Netherlands
 * cbwcjw comes out of the states
<saio> hi
<kaddi> hi saio :)
<cbwcjw> !hi | saio
<ubottu> saio: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<saio> :)
<saio> is some computer engineer over here?
<saio> Next year I'll begin computer engineering and I'll bui a computer soon, with what OS should I bui it?
<saio> *buy
<Nomexous> Is there any way to get video preview thumbnails for KDE 4.2?
<jals> hi, i've accidentally hidden the menu bar in k3b, how would i get that back
<JontheEchidna> crtl +m will probably get it back
<jals> cheers JontheEchidna that did it
<chris-rc1> hi
<jals> how long does it usually take you guys to rip a cd to mp3?
<chris-rc1> i wanna enable an smb share in dolphin. i installed the kde4 settings module and samba server, but everytime i click on the config button, nothing happens. can anybody help pls?
<jals> i'm using -V 1 setting
<Ketrel> I'm trying to use the Lancelot and RSSNow plasmoid  (kde 4.2), but they will not keep its size when plasma restarts (either manually or reboot)
<Lugia010719d1> Hello
<cbwcjw> !hi Lugia010719d1
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cbwcjw> !hi | Lugia010719d1
<ubottu> Lugia010719d1: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Dan9311> Hello
<Dan9311> Could someone help?
<cbwcjw> !ask | Dam9311
<Captain_Haddock> !question
<ubottu> Dam9311: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Captain_Haddock> or something like that :P
<cbwcjw> :)
<Dan9311> Hey guy's, I'm having problems with my audio. When I start up, i hear that weird drum beat. But when I try to watch a movie or something I can hear anything. The weird thing is that I hear the skype sounds. How can I fix it so I hear audio all the time?
<Captain_Haddock> what do you watch your movie with?
<Dan9311> It's acctually anything that has sound
<Captain_Haddock> try an mp3 file with vlc or something to test
<Dan9311> even youtube does'nt work
<Captain_Haddock> your volume settings are all enabled?
<Dan9311> Yes, they are to the max
<roconnor> how do I bring up the destkop view will all the windows temporarily tiled for easy picking (if you understand what I mean)
<MTecknology> I just started using basket and I like it, excep that I'm having some issues with the column view. I can't attach one note to another note, it just wants to stay separate.
<Lugia010719d1> I would like to ask for help.. I am new to Linux, installed Kubuntu 8.10 a few days ago... One of my friends adviced me to update to KDE 4.2, so i did it using the help at kubuntu.org, but unfortunately it showed some problems with packages, and after restarting X KDE seems to be totally messed up. I can not see the "borders" of the windows, so i can not move them, minimize etc., i can not see the apps in the taskbar at the bottom of screen either a
<Lugia010719d1> Please is there any way to fix it or just to take back the updates and go back to the older KDE?
<nookie^> Lugia010719d1: welcome to the club hehe..... just joking
<nookie^> did the same thing as you today at work
<Lugia010719d1> and got the same problem?
<nookie^> and had same problems.. it totaly messed up my graphic card, my kwin, proxy settings stop working, keyboard stoped to work
<nookie^> so yeah same problems as you
<nookie^> no adviceable to upgrade to 4.2 because i don't know what it has been done but its just destroying entire distro
<Lugia010719d1> well, i had problems with keyboard too, but after having firefox opened and mIRC (emulated) i found that its just because the keyboard writes to another app, not to the one focused
<Lugia010719d1> hmm and is there any way to revert last package changes? (updates, installs, etc.)
<nookie^> i really don't know.... to shame this happened because i was looking for use it at work
<Lugia010719d1> :(
<nookie^> funny thing is
<nookie^> if u install ubuntu first
<nookie^> and then kubuntu
<nookie^> everything will work
<alarm> hey. i got some widgets that resist in closing. meaning. i got a picture frame widget on kubuntu 8.10 kde4.2 , and although i remove them , on the next log on or reboot they appear again and again
<nookie^> Lugia010719d1: try that... i don't know what it's like that but kubuntu for some reason works much better i mean everything works out of box if u install ubuntu first
<hubar> I updated my intrepid K last night to 4.2, thank god mostly it is fine.
<Lugia010719d1> well, actually i already had all the settings, apps etc installed into the Kubuntu :( Even the Windows applications i needed in Wine
<nookie^> Lugia010719d1: im finaly managed to get everything to work today after many ours of struggeling
<nookie^> but the only thing that stopping me now is that i can't set proxy settings
<nookie^> they are not taking effect
<nookie^> and that may force me to try another distro... and i don't want that =(
<Lugia010719d1> hmm..
<Lugia010719d1> well i just thought if there was a list of package changes made last time, if it could be just all un-reinstalled..
<Lugia010719d1> desktop settings say kcm_kwindesktop is missing
<alarm> i got some widgets that resist in closing. meaning. i got a picture frame widget on kubuntu 8.10 kde4.2 , and although i remove them , on the next log on or reboot they appear again and again
<niklauz> alarm: i've seen the same problem, after a while plasmoids would update after successive logouts/restarts but it wasn't ever clear exactly what did it
<alarm> i cant find any solution
<alarm> or where its written (file) to erase them so they wont start on next start up
<alarm> its annoying
<Lugia010719d1> so is there any log of what applications were installed/updated the last time? or a way to take the changes back?
<Lugia010719d1> so i just asked my Linux friend what to do and he said that it is probably because the KDE was not reinstalled fully.. that i have to reinstall whole KDE
<ian__76> how do you get kde 4.2 ?
<ian__76> lo
<cbwcjw> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<ian__76> cheers. :)
<ian__76> thanks to everyone whom has helped with k/ubuntu btw. it is a great setup :)
<zezar> hola
<zezar> hay alguien por ahi?
<cbwcjw> !es | zezar
<ubottu> zezar: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<zezar> ok gracias
<cbwcjw> Your welcome
<ian__76> if k to ask another question, I have a acer laptop 9815 that has 3 speakers - alc883 HDAudio - but only left speaker is working.. any ideas. I have loaded the alsa-firmware loader
<KDesk> hi
<cbwcjw> Heya KDesk
<ian__76> kdesk a irc ?
<cbwcjw> No, kdesk es una persona.
<ian__76> cheers thanks :)
<cbwcjw> Oh, i thought you were the spanish dude
<KDesk> * is not a bot hehe,
<cbwcjw> Haha, I mixed the british guy and the spanish guy up. Sigh.
<Lugia010719d1> What packages do i need to select to install (or reinstall) if i want to install whole KDE?
<KDesk> cbwcjw: I speek spanish too :)
<cbwcjw> kubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip1> Lugia010719d1: kubuntu-desktop
<CornholioTR> can kget multithread one a single file?
<alarm> i got some widgets that resist in closing. meaning. i got a picture frame widget on kubuntu 8.10 kde4.2 , and although i remove them , on the next log on or reboot they appear again and again
<cbwcjw> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.101 (intrepid), package size 20 kB, installed size 48 kB
<alarm> there must be someone who knows :P
<cbwcjw> alarm
<alarm> yes please
<cbwcjw> try cntrl+shift+esc then click the thing
<alarm> "thing" ?
<cbwcjw> The widget, sorry, im never really specific :(
<ActionParsnip1> alarm: make sure you are the owner and have full access to ~/.kde
<alarm> its not that i cannot close it
<cbwcjw> Oh. I lose then.
<alarm> i can close it, it appears again on the next reboot
<ActionParsnip1> alarm: when you close them the setting will need writing to the profile
<alarm> i am. kde is in my folder
<Lugia010719d1> thanks
<ActionParsnip1> alarm: if thats not possible, the setting wont change
<KDesk> alarm: delete .kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc
<KDesk> alarm: but you loose all the plasmoid settings
<alarm> ActionParsnip1,  i have access on the settings. since i can change their position and the new position remains, but as i said, the keep appearing
<ActionParsnip1> alarm: hmm strange
<alarm> KDesk,  i dont mind. i can add them again
<alarm> will it also reset my taskbar ?
<cbwcjw> Anybody else have issues with the weatherapplet?
<KDesk> alarm:  kquitapp plasma && plasma &
<ActionParsnip1> cbwcjw: works here
<KDesk> cbwcjw: I dont understand that applet :)
<cbwcjw> Try adding a city
<alarm> kquitapp plasma && plasma & whats that ? sorry did not get it
<HappySmileMan> alarm: Will restart plasma
<cbwcjw> KDesk: Id love to have a weather applet, but it decides to crash plasma every time I add a city.
<alarm> ok i will try it
<alarm> danke
<KDesk> cbwcjw: you can try other aplets from here https://launchpad.net/~samrog131/+archive/ppa
<Lugia010719d1> weird..  kubuntu-desktop was nto even installed
<KDesk> cbwcjw: There is a nice weather applet, but I dont remember the name maybe plasmoid-weather-smhi or plasmoid-weatherforecast
<ActionParsnip> oooh he didnt like that
<cbwcjw> Lugia010719d1: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<cbwcjw> !find plasmoid-weatherforecast
<ActionParsnip> yeah weather widget makes the desktop go spazzy
<ubottu> Package/file plasmoid-weatherforecast does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> !find weather
<ubottu> Found: libgweather-common, libgweather-dev, libgweather1, gkrellweather, libweather-com-perl (and 13 others)
<cbwcjw> !find plasmoid-weather
<ubottu> Found: plasmoid-weather
<cbwcjw> That was easy.
<ActionParsnip> !info plasmoid-weather
<ubottu> plasmoid-weather (source: plasmoid-weather): A weather display plasmoid for KDE 4. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 2434 kB, installed size 3424 kB
<cbwcjw> Eeek, it might not work for 4.2 though...
<cbwcjw> Wait, do google things work? Because: www.mxclan.org/ss.png
<ActionParsnip> i'll live without it. I have the weather in my igoogle
<Lugia010719d1> ok thanks.. i will try to restart now..
<Lugia010719d1> see you
<cbwcjw> ActionParsnip: LOL Thats kindve why I linked that, click it.
<ActionParsnip> cbwcjw: yeah, you can get rid of the most visited | getting started ... bar
<ActionParsnip> cbwcjw: view -> toolbars -> uncheck bookmarks toolbar
<cbwcjw> I know, but one, I reformat, A LOT. 2nd, I dont care enough. 3rd: I still dont care enough.
<ActionParsnip> cbwcjw: give you mre browser space :)
<cbwcjw> Ive known that for awhile, but I am a lazy person. If i cared enough, it would be gone, but if its not broke, I dont intend to fix it. I dont personalise my windows box at all.
<ActionParsnip> cbwcjw: just a serving suggestion
<Lugia010719d1> Ok, after installing kubuntu-desktop (which needed one more pack that was not installed), everything seems to be fine..
<Lugia010719d1> :)
<ActionParsnip> Lugia010719d1: its a good way to fix stuff
<cbwcjw> ActionParsnip: Ok :) Yea, im 15, and really dont care enough about anything. Default works for me, except I pull win98 colors and themes.
<Lugia010719d1> So it seems solution to messed up KDE after attempting to update it to 4.2 is to install kubuntu-desktop (as it was marked as not installed)
<Lugia010719d1> :)
<ActionParsnip> Lugia010719d1: well yeah, the meta package installs 4.1
<Lugia010719d1> I used synaptic pack manager.. as Adepts window was broken too much and wasnt even able to find anything
<cbwcjw> ActionParsnip: Not if you have the new repo
<ActionParsnip> cbwcjw: true
<Lugia010719d1> i have the new repo set
<ActionParsnip> well it works so its cool 8-)
<Lugia010719d1> the now workinf KDE seems to be 4.2, as it looks different
<rd_ts> i need help with upgrading to kde4.2, I went here (http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2) and ran the commands listed.  But the last command listed doesn't work
<rd_ts> I get a command not found error
<Lugia010719d1> and when the KDE was broken, keyboard focus didnt work as it should, so it was impossible to use keyboard in some apps.. so i had to write down my root password to the wine-emulated mIRC i am using, right click to copy and paste it to the window that wanted the pass (lol what a weird way)
<cbwcjw> rd_ts: run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<cbwcjw> Thatll do it.
<Lugia010719d1> BTW after restarting the PC i got a blank window named kblankscrn.kss WHat is it for?
<rd_ts> if I run, sudo apt-get update:
<rd_ts> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 60487016493B3065
<rd_ts> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<cbwcjw> I know, run what I sent
<cbwcjw> Itll override.
<ActionParsnip> rd_ts: you need the gpg key for the server
<ActionParsnip> Lugia010719d1: is it after logon?
<cbwcjw> rd_ts: run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<rd_ts> yep I ran this cmd before that: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 493B3065 && gpg --export -a
<rd_ts> cbw: last time I tried that, the kdm pkg didn't install.  and the whole thing was f'ed up
<cbwcjw> rd_ts: run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <-- Try that instead
<ActionParsnip> how can I take a screen grab of my desktop while I'm rotating the cube please?
<Omegist> lol so for some reason whole KDE froze when i was trying to open Kopete.
<ignacio> hello
<cbwcjw> !hi | ignacio
<ubottu> ignacio: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<rd_ts> cbw:
<rd_ts> Errors were encountered while processing:
<rd_ts>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa7_i386.deb
<ignacio> spain
<ignacio> hello
<Omegist> It seems in KDE 4.2 there are not any "graphic errors" i got at the previous version with my integrated Intel graphic adapter in the Dell Studio 15 laptop
<IceGuest_7>  : / Would anyone know why a freshly upgraded kbuntu 8.10 to KDE 4.2 would have no working keyboard and missing menu bars?
<Omegist> IceGuest_7: Same problem as I had.. I managed to fix it by opening synaptic package manager (as Adepts window was too broken to work, but maybe in your case adept might work too), and installed the package kubuntu-desktop (in my case it was nto even instaled)
<yaa_> whats up
<Omegist> if keyboadr doesnt work when it asks you for the root password, you will have to paste it by mouse somehow.. find an app where keyboard works and write password there somewhere and copy with mouse
<artvro> hola
<yaa_> рфидф рфидф
<yaa_> habla habla
<artvro> ke haciendo
<jstanley> I am trying to have a look at kubuntu on my computer. I booted it up, and there is no GUI. In vt1 I looked in xorg.conf and it says the settings in that file are now ignored. Can anyone suggest where I can setup X if not in xorg.conf?
<yaa_> it wuz ubuntu server))
<ActionParsnip> jstanley: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<IceGuest_7> Omegist: Do you think sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop from terminal would work?
<rickest> IceGuest_7: yes
<yaa_> it will
<IceGuest_7> thanks all
<jstanley> ActionParsnip: I did that, it didn't fix anything
<jstanley> I'm trying in 'safe graphics mode' now
<ActionParsnip> jstanley: you need to restart the x server
<jstanley> I did that
<enig> is there a channel specific for DOSbox?
<jstanley> enig: #dosbox?
<jstanley> worth a try
<ActionParsnip> !dosbox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dosbox
<ActionParsnip> yep 33 people in there
<scots> Omegist: I was the no keyboard/no menu bar question 5 minutes ago - fix worked like a charm, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> jstanley: what happens when you try to startx ?
<enig> no one at dosbox answers... hum... :/
<jstanley> ActionParsnip: i rebooted in safe graphics mode and it seems to be working
<jstanley> when i tried startx before it told me a server was already running
<jstanley> and trying to start one on vt8 told me that xterm wasn't in my path
<jstanley> and it still didn't give me a picture
<jstanley> i'm in safe graphics mode and a distinctly windows-98-looking gui has appeared.
<enig> well no one answers so i'll post here too. maybe someone knows
<enig> I hav a problem. I installed DOSbox and created a file in my home folder names DOS, then in DOSbox i used "mont c /home/<username>/DOS/"  then at DOSbox when i write dir i get an empty folder, when i copied 2 folder to /home/<username>/DOS/
<jstanley> finally! kde 4 has loaded!
<jstanley> at 1024x768, but at least it has loaded
<jstanley> apparently kubuntu doesn't support my screens native resolution
<jstanley> 1440x900 isn't on the list
<david_edmundson> jstanley: it will be able to
<jstanley> setting it to 1152*864 breaks the colours
<david_edmundson> though you may have to give it some prodding in the right direction
<ActionParsnip> jstanley: edit xorg/conf and add the resolution you want :)
<jstanley> return to previous configuration doesn't return the colours to normal
<jstanley> ActionParsnip: i would have done that
<jstanley> but xorg.conf is now deprecated
<jstanley> or so says a comment at the top of the file
<david_edmundson> it's not deprecated per se
<david_edmundson> sutff you put in there will work
<david_edmundson> but theoretically it should also 'work' without it
<jstanley> i see
<david_edmundson> (however clearly not that well )
<ActionParsnip> jstanley: i assume nothing ni here
<jstanley> nothing's there
<ActionParsnip> jstanley: its used if you have strange settings needed for some stuff
<ActionParsnip> jstanley: its not unused by any means
<jstanley> ok
<ActionParsnip> jstanley: here's mine http://pastebin.com/f7865d23d
<jstanley> thanks
<jstanley> note that i don't actually have a computer with a web browser and an internet connection at the same time :P
<jstanley> wget is my friend
<ActionParsnip> definately :D
<ActionParsnip> wget is sweet
<reboot08> hi room
<reboot08> how to get info and or tweak graphics card??
<reboot08> ubunu hardy
<cobra-the-joker> Hey there guys
<cobra-the-joker> if i want to update a programm in my system ....what should i write ....i wrote "sudo apt-get update firefox "
<cobra-the-joker> but didnt work
<ActionParsnip> reboot08: how do you mean tweak?
<cobra-the-joker> Any body there
<cobra-the-joker> ?
<ActionParsnip> cobra-the-joker: sudo apt-get update will install all possible updates
<wimpies> for a 64 bit install of kubuntu is there a special image I should download ?
<ActionParsnip> cobra-the-joker: or you could use: sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox
<Blitzz|Kubuntu> How to set mouse sensitivity adjusted through xinput as default? Hardy 64-bit
<ActionParsnip> wimpies: get the 64 bit ISO, remember to MD5SUM check it when you have downloaded it
<reboot08> im trying to svid to tv
<cobra-the-joker> mmmm...Ok
<wimpies> I presume that it is better to install a 64 bit version and I also presume I can run 32 bit apps ?
<ActionParsnip> cobra-the-joker: it will download the newest deb for the app you are --reinstall installing and only update that app
<ActionParsnip> cobra-the-joker: upgrade will upgrade everything possible
<ActionParsnip> wimpies: depends on how much ram you have and / or what the system is for
<cobra-the-joker> ActionParsnip , aha ....will update all the system then
<reboot08> how do i view what my graphics card is from terminal?
<cobra-the-joker> thanx
<ActionParsnip> wimpies: you can run 32bit apps with ia32libs
<ActionParsnip> !info ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> it does
<ActionParsnip> ia32-libs - ia32 shared libraries for use on amd64 and ia64 systems
<wimpies> OK. if it is a package I will find it ... thx
<ActionParsnip> wimpies: if you have > 3Gb ram, use 64bit. If you have less and its for a desktop system i'd use 32bit
<jstanley> Anyone know if the open source b43 driver works yet?
<ActionParsnip> wimpies: if its for a server system i'd use 64 bit, also 64bit if you intend to encode music / video
<jstanley> Last time I tried, it only did 11MB and was more complicated to set up than ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ActionParsnip> jstanley: thats all i know
<jstanley> ok
<Ketrel> I have a question about lancelot on 4.2, when I try to add an item to my desktop as a Lancelot Part, it comes up blank, anyone know anything about this?
<ActionParsnip> jstanley: i avoid broadcom like the plague
<jstanley> i do now
<ActionParsnip> i vote with my feet an dwallet for brands and companies that dont support linux
<ActionParsnip> Ketrel: do you mean the lancelot launcher?
<jstanley> ActionParsnip: why do you vote for companies that _don't_ support linux? ;P
<ActionParsnip> jstanley: i dont, hence my avoiding ati (back in the day) and broadcom
<Ketrel> ActionParsnip: when you drag a part of the menu to the desktop, you can add it as lancelot part, or folder view
<Ketrel> Lancelot part shows up blank
<jstanley> ActionParsnip: it looks like it'll be easier to use ndiswrapper
<jstanley> also, i don't understand why kubuntu comes with tons of wireless drivers, even b43 which requires tons of messing around with a firmware cutter, but it doesn't come with ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip> Ketrel: its not something ive used, maybe someone else who has can chip in, your info seems decent though :)
<ActionParsnip> jstanley: it does, you can apt-get it
<ActionParsnip> jstanley: not everyone needs it so its in the optional repo
<Ketrel> which is funny if you can't get the internet connection to access it ;)
<jstanley> ActionParsnip: i can't; because i don't have internet
<jstanley> as Ketrel says
<skylite> hello all
<jstanley> ActionParsnip: i can not get on the internet until i can get on the internet
<jstanley> even using the b43 driver i need to get the fwcutter from ubuntu apt
<ActionParsnip> jstanley: you can use your install cd as a repo
<jstanley> no i can't
<jstanley> ndiswrapper isn't in it
<jstanley> i tried already
<ActionParsnip> jstanley: ah
<ActionParsnip> jstanley: want the links to the debs for wgetting?
<jstanley> but b43-fwcutter is on the cd!
<jstanley> huzzah!
<jstanley> i'm ok ActionParsnip
<jstanley> but thanks
<jstanley> actually yes please
<jstanley> the fwcutter may come on the cd, but it needs to download the firmware from the internet
<jstanley> how helpful
<jstanley> in fact you needn't bother
<jstanley> i'm going to bed now
<jstanley> night
<ActionParsnip> k man
<ActionParsnip> peace
<Sp0tKubuntu> When using VLC player, should i disable something under "Advanced" "CPU Settings" There is this field with different things im not sure if i should disable something there, but there is FPU, MMX, CPU 3D now, CPU MMX EXT, CPU SSE Support, CPU SSE2 Support?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Problem is short, DVD lagging when playing, even from harddrive, but only 5400rpm, its an MSI PR 200 laptop, Duo 2 Ghz 4Gb RAM
<ActionParsnip> Sp0tKubuntu: have you installed video drivers?
<ActionParsnip> Sp0tKubuntu: http://www.linlap.com/wiki/msi+pr200+gx
<Sp0tKubuntu> ActionParsnip: Afaik i have videocard driver
<Sp0tKubuntu> ActionParsnip: How do i chek?
<ciro> ciao a tutti
<ActionParsnip> Sp0tKubuntu: glxinfo | grep Direct
<ciro> qualcuno sa' come installare il modem sm56 in kubuuntu
<Sp0tKubuntu> ActionParsnip: direct rendering: Yes
<ActionParsnip> Sp0tKubuntu: looks like you scored
<Sp0tKubuntu> ActionParsnip: Good then?
<ActionParsnip> Sp0tKubuntu: looks like it, you could try running some 3d stuff
<Sp0tKubuntu> ActionParsnip: Why does my DVD lag then? :-(
<Sp0tKubuntu> ActionParsnip: Not afaik
<ActionParsnip> Sp0tKubuntu: have you installed the medibuntu codecs?
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Sp0tKubuntu> ActionParsnip: Dont know? Where to see?
<Sp0tKubuntu> ActionParsnip: Got picture, god sound, just not so much sound, AND lagging picture
<ActionParsnip> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sp0tKubuntu> ActionParsnip: Dont think my PC is to weak, its Duo core 2ghz, 4Gb ram, 5400 rpm disk
<Sp0tKubuntu> ActionParsnip: If i want to find the packet in Adept, what name has it? And do i find it on the default software sources?
<ActionParsnip> Sp0tKubuntu: its fine
<ActionParsnip> Sp0tKubuntu: you just need decent codecs
<Sp0tKubuntu> ActionParsnip: Little like in windows!
<Sp0tKubuntu> ActionParsnip: But not so easy, should fetch codec for current source, like mp3 support
<ActionParsnip> Sp0tKubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-370844.html
<ActionParsnip> Sp0tKubuntu: http://www.hildoersystems.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=62:enable-dvd-playback-in-ubuntu-in-one-command&catid=52:system-administration&Itemid=74
<ActionParsnip> Sp0tKubuntu: 2nd link will enable medibuntu repo for you
<ActionParsnip> Sp0tKubuntu: you dont need it in a script, just execute the commands it states in order
<Guest68213> Hello, should be an easy one, the taskbar (panel) how can i make it autohide KDE4.1
<__Adam__> Hello, should be an easy one, the taskbar (panel) how can i make it autohide KDE4.1
<ActionParsnip> Guest68075: right click panel (unlock if necessary) panel settings
<ActionParsnip> Guest68075: then click more panel settings, its there
<Sp0tKubuntu> ActionParsnip: Ok i look at it :-) Thanks
<__Adam__> i dont see more panel settings
<__Adam__> oh wrong person :P
<ActionParsnip> __Adam__: sorry wrong target, was for you
<__Adam__> ActionParsnip:, i cant see more panel settings
<ActionParsnip> __Adam__: panel options -> panel settings
<Sp0tKubuntu> ActionParsnip: What about the Gstreamer0.10-package?
<ActionParsnip> more panel settings is on the right in the new bar that appears above the panel
<ActionParsnip> Sp0tKubuntu: grab it, if it helps then cool
<__Adam__> ActionParsnip: i have add widget, lock widget, remove widget
<__Adam__> ActionParsnip: i was able to do it on KDE3, but cant seem to do it in KDE4
<ActionParsnip> __Adam__: i have it in 4.2
<__Adam__> ActionParsnip: i'm 4.1
<ActionParsnip> __Adam__: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/how-do-you-auto-hide-the-kde-4.1.1-toolbar-plasmoid-672048/
<ActionParsnip> __Adam__: looks like its not in 4.
<ActionParsnip> 4.1*
<__Adam__> ActionParsnip: ahhh.... is 4.2 in the repos?
<ActionParsnip> http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<__Adam__> i'll wait :)
<__Adam__> ta
#kubuntu 2009-02-06
<ngirard> Hi all. Since my update from hardy to intrepid, my <down> key only works in console. It generates no X event. How to fix this ?
<ActionParsnip> ngirard: check system settings so that your keyboard is correct
<ActionParsnip> ngirard: or set it to something diferent, then back
<ActionParsnip> ngirard: are you running compiz?
<ngirard> ActionParsnip: I fixed the problem. Thanks for your assistance !
<vit> holaaaaaa
<vit> a todos
<ActionParsnip> ngirard: was i right?
<vit> akqguien de venezuela
<ActionParsnip> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ngirard> ActionParsnip: Yes you were. Silly enough, the layout was defined correctly inxorg.conf but I had to specify it again via kde control panel. Weird...
<ActionParsnip> ngirard: well you got the score so wtg :)
<cbwcjw> I thought venezuelans spoke spanish, not portuges :P
<ActionParsnip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip> cbwcjw: they speak a few i'd imagine
<cbwcjw> !ActionParsnip :P Alrighty
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cbwcjw> Oops....
<jals> is there anything that ships with Interpid that monitors system temperatures?
<hubar> hmm.
<hubar> I know kde 4.2 has applet that monitors that. :)'
<kubiak> hello
<cbwcjw> !hi | kubaik
<ubottu> kubaik: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<kubiak> haha, it seems cbwcjw is not a bot
<kubiak> :)
<cbwcjw> haha
<jals> hubar, do i need to install anything to make that applet work? it doesn't seem to be finding any sensors
<kubiak> i have one question, it's about the full kcontrol panel, i now i was not included before, but now i'm running the latest kubuntu and it would seem it's still not ported ?
<kubiak> anyone know what i'm even talking about ?  :D
<ActionParsnip> kubiak: i think you mean systemsettings ?
<kubiak> ActionParsnip: something like that, but in kde i've often seen two panels, one being alot more complete
<danielq> hola
<kubiak> i can only find the one that looks like the mac os panel.
<kubiak> hi danielq
<ActionParsnip> kubiak: systemsettings has basic and advanced options (see tabs) at the top
<danielq> speak spanish
<cbwcjw> !es | danielq
<ubottu> danielq: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kubiak> ActionParsnip: thanks :P  however that is the minimal panel or so it should seem
<danielq> thak
<danielq> thank
<cbwcjw> danielq: de nada
<danielq> hasta luego
<ActionParsnip> kubiak: do you not have an advanced tab ?
<yoolao> hello, does some one knows how to suspend to ram from command line?
<kubiak> ActionParsnip: there is the advanced tab
<kubiak> but i'm wondering if things aren't just a bit "hidden"
<ActionParsnip> kubiak: not sure, what are you after?
<kubiak> ActionParsnip: do you "remember" the kcontrol panel and kde 3.X ?  the one that had a whole bunch of things
<kubiak> for starters, i'm looking for an option to change the color of the panel  :p
<Sp0tKubuntu> If i got 2 acpi and acpid installed, can that be why me battery status dosent work?
<ActionParsnip> kubiak: yeah i know what you mean, as far as I can see it's all there
<kubiak> okay ActionParsnip
<kubiak> well maybe it's just organised differently and i have to look closer into all the tabs and options and such
<willianvalle> some people know if konqueror not run orkut.com? because here stay in one blank page x.x
<kubiak> thank you for confirming that you have found all you need in there, i'm going to take a closer look
<pardaloco> boas
<ActionParsnip> kubiak: if theres something you can't find it may be set elsewhere
<ActionParsnip> Orkut is a social networking service which is run by Google and named after its creator, an employee of Google
<ActionParsnip> willianvalle: does it work in other browsers like opera?
<kubiak> bye bye :)
<kubiak> see you later
<willianvalle> i used opera browser, but it have others problems , like problemens with  my college website.
<ActionParsnip> willianvalle: or try firefox
<willianvalle> yes, i am using. nobody knows how to run orkut in konqueror?
<shadowhywind> does anyone know how to change the font color of a current session in konsole
<JontheEchidna> Settings -> Edit current profile -> appearance
<shadowhywind> sorry, I should have been more clear, from a console command
<Sp0tKubuntu> Crazy, when i was on 32 bit on my machine, i used only 700Mb RAM ca, now im on 64 bit, almost same appz, and using over 1Gb
<Sp0tKubuntu> Is that because its converting to 32 bit from 64?
<JontheEchidna> shadowhywind: oh, I have no clue then
<shadowhywind> JontheEchidna: thanks anyways, hehe I had it setup nicely for kde 3, just haven't had the time till now to try to get it working on kde 4
<Gun_Smoke> Sp0tKubuntu: yes because of 64 bit
<Sp0tKubuntu> Gun_Smoke: Ok, Thanks! :-) I thought i was that, just have to be sure
<Gun_Smoke> there is no real benifit to using 64 bit over 32.. 64 bit is really good a crunching massive numbers better and handeling more ram than 32 and that's about it.
<Sp0tKubuntu> Is there a nice program for linux to see hardware details, like in windows, RAM, HDD, CPU, TEMP, and so on and so on?
<Gun_Smoke> So unless you have more than 3G mem or do a lot of scientific caculations on a regular basis.. 32 is usually better bet
<Sp0tKubuntu> Gun_Smoke: Thats ok, i have 4Gb, and want to use them .-D
<Gun_Smoke> You can also still use 32 bit but then you'd need the big_mem kernel.
<Sp0tKubuntu> Gun_Smoke: Converting DVDś, unpacking rar archives and so on, so i think i will be happy for 64
<Gun_Smoke> not sure if that's how it's labled.
<Sp0tKubuntu> Gun_Smoke: The big-mem?
<Gun_Smoke> I have used both 64 and 32 on my T61 and don't really notice a difference..
<Gun_Smoke> big mem kernel will address more than 3G or mem for 32 bit
<Sp0tKubuntu> I do, i see i works faster, and more stable
<Sp0tKubuntu> Hmm ok, and i can go back as easy to 32 from 64 as the other way??'
<Gun_Smoke> it's a reinstall
<Sp0tKubuntu> I know
<Sp0tKubuntu> But i have my /home with all my stuff
<Sp0tKubuntu> So i just format /
<Sp0tKubuntu> Have 2 partitions
<Sp0tKubuntu> Well 3, with the swap
<Gun_Smoke> yeah pretty much..
<Sp0tKubuntu> Then i can go back that easy? format / and reinstall 32 bit?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ok, thats easy! :-D
<Sp0tKubuntu> Im surprised
<Gun_Smoke> I just looked at it again.. I can't find a bigmem kernel image for buntu
<Gun_Smoke> I know debian has one.
<Gun_Smoke> yeah if you have your home folder you'll be up and running in what.. 25 min
<Sp0tKubuntu> Hmm, try to ask at the danish ubuntu forum then
<Pici> ubuntu-server supports PAE
<Pici> er, the ubuntu-server kernel rather.
<Gun_Smoke> good call
<Gun_Smoke> then just build from there
<Sp0tKubuntu> Think it took 15 min, my root is only 15 gb :-)
<Gun_Smoke> so yeah they fly..
<Sp0tKubuntu> Thanks for the help :-)
<Gun_Smoke> np
<Sp0tKubuntu> MS could learn alot inhere :-D
<Sp0tKubuntu> Only reason to have windows, is for playing games, hope that will have a end. and linux taking over .-D
<Gun_Smoke> might as well just get a consel
<Sp0tKubuntu> Nah, thats plain and boring :-D
<shadowhywind> does anyone know how to send leyboard strokes (like a keepass) to a konsole
<Sp0tKubuntu> I like playing with alot of graphic details
<Gun_Smoke> errr console
<Sp0tKubuntu> Specielly in L4D :-)
<Sp0tKubuntu> errr?
<Gun_Smoke> sp error
<Sp0tKubuntu> Console is not enough, the graphic is not so good like PC
<Gun_Smoke> 42" plasma and HD games?
<Sp0tKubuntu> yeah, still not good enough, the graphic on PS3 and Xbox is lame agains PC gaming
<Sp0tKubuntu> Have you seen the comparising of doom 3 on PC and xbox?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Hell of alot of graphic material missing on xbox
<Sp0tKubuntu> PC + HDTV ;-)
<Sp0tKubuntu> Thats the way
<Sp0tKubuntu> Dual 42" .-P
 * Sp0tKubuntu dreaming
<Sp0tKubuntu> Anyhow, PS3 is Sony, and Xbox i MS, so fair, no change! LinuxBOX plz!
<Sp0tKubuntu> :-)
<Sp0tKubuntu> Then i buy a console
<shadowhywind> JontheEchidna: Btw, for future refrence, in case someelse wants to know, in the konsole, konsoleprofile colors=<profile name>
<Gun_Smoke> I believe I saw something on digg a few days ago about ubuntu running on a ps3
<cbwcjw> Well, my KDE crashed and wouldnt start...
<cbwcjw> Just reinstalled it. It would hang at start and I was too lazy to fix it.
<Zorix> you broke it :/
<dragos> hello
<cbwcjw> !hi | dragos
<ubottu> dragos: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<cbwcjw> Zorix: Yea :( All I was doing was setting up VNC enterprise though...
<Zorix> wonder what broke
<cbwcjw> Something about ICE
<dragos> he carolina
<PSiL0> so, how is the experience of upgrading fglrx to 9.1?
<PSiL0> especially using amd's installer..
<dragos> don't install ist; savage gk
<dragos> just follow the --help
<kurumin> oiii
<willianvalle> um brasileiro do nada n.n
<kurumin> sim, sou brasileiro kkk
<willianvalle> i think, in this canal the peoples just talk in english oO
<cbwcjw> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<kurumin> pt!
<kurumin> quero amor de mulher :D
<kurumin> i love you
<willianvalle> ??
<kurumin> cade mulherada nova???
<cbwcjw> !pt
<cbwcjw> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cbwcjw> Inglés solamente \ só Inglês
<erpo> For technical reasons, I can't upgrade past nvidia driver 173. Have there been any stability/performance improvements made in the latest kubuntu-experimental PPA to address the problems that KDE 4.2 has with older nvidia drivers such as the one I'm using?
<kurumin> hello!
<cbwcjw> Hi
<kurumin> you is woman?
<dragos> hi ho
<willianvalle> aeuheau. no woman use linux Oo
<cbwcjw> Except for my mom.
<kurumin> :P
<cbwcjw> Ubuntu default, completley. Works just fine for her. Her words: "Why dont more people use this?"
<kurumin> 25 and you?
<kurumin> i use in kurumin of linux
<willianvalle> ueaha.
<willianvalle> 	
<willianvalle> my programming teacher USA
<kurumin> i not speak english
<willianvalle> my programming teacher use*
<kurumin> i speak only portuguese
<kurumin> i am brazil
<cbwcjw> !pt | kurumin
<ubottu> kurumin: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<cbwcjw> There are brazillian Channels
<kurumin> i used in program is kubuntu irc
<willianvalle> use the #ubuntu-pt
<cbwcjw> Hes brazillian, he should use #kubuntu-br
<kurumin> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<cbwcjw> kurumin: Type /join #ubuntu-br
<cuznt> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<cbwcjw> So, How am I supposed to make my taskbar transparent
<cbwcjw> It was before...
<Pyles17> my intel 3945 wireless card only works occasionally. the driver comes with ubuntu, but "lshw -C network" says the card is "UNCLAIMED". i've given up, i don't know what to do
<cbwcjw> So, How am I supposed to make my taskbar transparent.. It was before I re-installed KDE
<dragos> for taskbar: setting -> Desktop -> Panels -> Apperance
<dragos> ->set transparent -> choice color int the advance option
<deever> hi
<deever> why the hell can knetworkmanager establish the connection to my wlan, but the standard debian ipupdown tools can't?
<Pyles17> !language
<Pyles17> !language
<Pyles17> it doesn't work
<Pyles17> anyway, all-ages room, watch your language please
<kaddi_> !ohmy
<kaddi_> i would have sworn that was the right one XD
<Pyles17> it is, ubottu isn't in the room
<jimdb> is there a way with kde 4.2 to show mounted volumes on the desktop (hard drives and network drives)?
<kaddi_> where did he go? :o
<cbwcjw> Whered ubotto go to :(
<cbwcjw> [21:10] *** ubottu quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<erpo> deever: Your wlan probably uses WPA. IIRC, that requires launching wpa_supplicant to connect, which is a major pain when you have to do it without networkmanager.
<cbwcjw> Yay! Hes Back!
<cbwcjw> !botsnack
<cbwcjw> :( He didnt accept my snack. Sigh.
<Pyles17> !botsnack
<cbwcjw> !botsnack
<cbwcjw> Well, it was worth a try.
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<cbwcjw> Wow!
<deever> erpo: even if i have the parameters in the /etc/network/interfaces?
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<PSiL0> laggy lag...
<_olaf> when upgrading to kde 4.2 through the third party repo
<_olaf> it errors
<Pyles17> no clue on the intel 3945 wireless then?
<_olaf> it didn't 2 nights ago
<_olaf> anyone know what's up?
<deever> erpo: ?
<keres> deever: he was active on #ubuntu 10 minutes ago
<_olaf> i googled it
<_olaf> i think this might be the problem
<_olaf> http://www.linux-archive.org/kubuntu-user/236265-upgrade-kde-4-2-a-2.html
<_olaf> for future reference if anyone else asks
<etfb> Firefox has started closing randomly, usually as it's opening a new page.  It didn't used to do that, and I don't think I changed anything.  I'm on Intrepid with KDE4.2.  Any guesses where to start debugging?
<etfb> Also: I tweaked some UI settings in KDE4.2 using some kind of GUI tool that I now can't find.  It had stuff about making the windows wobble as you drag them (which doesn't work, BTW).  Does that ring a bell for anyone?
<astromme> etfb: Right click a window title, configure window behavior -> Desktop Effects -> All effects
<etfb> astromme: That was it! Thanks!
<astromme> etfb: np
<deever> keres: ?
<deever> yes, and...?
<deever> ah mmt
<keres> ?
<keres> deever: yeah>?
<keres> deever: i was inquiring about burning a dvd
<deever> keres: sorry, didn's see that you were saying #ubuntu instead of #kubuntu! ;)
<Brandon_X> hello everyone I have a ?
<al3x-admin> Hi all! I have a prob. Some days ago I remove one item from the Kmenu (KDE4.2) (right click > edit menu > remove item > save) and since then when I install/remove an app the Kmenu doesnt get updated, and I have to update it with kbuildsycocoa4. Any ideas how could I fix this? Its not really a big thing, but its anoying...
<Brandon_X> I'm attempting to run UT2004 with WINE, apparently when I try to run it, it logs me out of kubuntu, someone please help!
<erpo> Brandon_X: I think UT2004 has a native linux version. You might try that.
<astromme> Brandon_X: Sounds like an X crash. But yeah I'd try the native version
<Brandon_X> me and a friend tryed installing it with installer.sh no luck
<Brandon_X> and I don't have the native version
<Brandon_X> I ordered the windows/linux version off ebay
<erpo> Brandon_X: If you have the windows discs, I think you can download the rest of what you need.
<Brandon_X> all I wanna do is be able to play my games, ever since I switched over from xp, i've had nothing but problems
<erpo> Brandon_X: Ubuntu/Linux is not the OS for trouble-free gaming.
<erpo> Brandon_X: FWIW, I've found that games that crash X in KDE 4/4.2 work fine in Gnome.
<Brandon_X> well anyways as I said earlier, me and a friend tryed using the installer.sh that came on the cd, which is the install file for linux
<Brandon_X> well that is bs
<Brandon_X> why can't we the community, develope kubuntu like windows, at least make it more easier to use
<erpo> Brandon_X: I don't know what's up with KDE. I want to love the new look, but it crashes every 15 minutes for me.
<Brandon_X> it seems gnome was a more reliable desktop
<erpo> Brandon_X: That's my experience.
<Brandon_X> is there anyway I can switch to gnome without changing os
<wers> kde 4.2 doesnt wake up from sleep properly. any idea why? it works fine on gnome. when i wake up from kde 4.2, it goes back to sleep then wakes up then goes back to sleep then wakes up over and over again
<erpo> Brandon_X: Yes. You can go to a command line and run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop.
<erpo> Brandon_X: When it's finished, you can log out and log back in using gnome.
<Brandon_X> under kubuntu?
<erpo> Brandon_X: Yes.
<erpo> Brandon_X: The only difference between kubuntu and ubuntu is which packages are installed by default.
<erpo> Brandon_X: I started with Ubuntu and converted to KDE using the command sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.
<Brandon_X> Well i like kubuntu, because it's easy to use. but I know theres a way to make this work
<Brandon_X> I mean i try loading the game I get slammed with all kind of crazy colors etc on the screen
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ive just installed a packet called hwtest, but i cant find the program anywhere?
<olskolirc> hey guys how come I can't edit my menu?  and what is the command to update my menus?
<erpo> Sp0tKubuntu: You can run the comman dpkg-deb --contents FILE.deb on the package to find out what files it installs.
<Sp0tKubuntu> erpo: Ok, thats to complicated for me :-D
<Sp0tKubuntu> Im used to press a button, and then i runs :-)
<jimdb> time to get a mac
<erpo> Sp0tKubuntu: Sorry. Linux isn't that good yet. :)
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ok, u say linux dosent work? :-)
<jimdb> i've used all, linux, mac, and windows.  linux is excellent.  if you don't know how to get it working then you should get someone to set up windows for you.
<Sp0tKubuntu> I hope it will be then, the other thing is TO hard for most common ppl
<erpo> Sp0tKubuntu: It usually works for me, but it isn't always as easy to use as it could be.
<Sp0tKubuntu> jimdb: Say hello go ignore, jerk
<Sp0tKubuntu> to*
<Sp0tKubuntu> erpo: Then its not fair ppl telling ppl linux is know for all
<Sp0tKubuntu> Thats NOT true then
<erpo> Sp0tKubuntu: Linux is definitely good enough for some people.
<jimdb> i wasn't being a jerk.  I was being realistic.  if linux is harder than clicking the icon to launch the program then so is windows and so is the mac.  and if it's hard to do other things then someone else should set it up for you.  i was being honest.
<Sp0tKubuntu> jimdb: Sorry, i just used to ppl flaming noobs like me, im a windows user you see ;-) Want to run linux! :-D
<Brandon_X> ok me and my friend are gonna go gnome
<Brandon_X> we gonna get the pckage
<Brandon_X> which package is the BASE for gnome
<Sp0tKubuntu> erpo: I think its ok, but still to hard at some points! I cant even get it to play DVD proper, its lagging BAD
<Brandon_X> gnome-common?
<jimdb> after 25 years in computing, and after spending 15 years in technical support and then spending the past 5 years running my own shop, I have found that people that have difficulty with linux really have problems with adjusting their thinking.  It's not linux.
<eatThisAndDie> jimdb: You can move mountains before you move people
<erpo> eatThisAndDie: Well said. :)
<jimdb> what I said wasn't moving?
<Brandon_X> does anyone know which package for GNOME is the primary package
<Brandon_X> which contains everything GNOME
<Sp0tKubuntu> jimdb: Its like starting from scrath, thats what i see, forget windows, yes! BUT, its still not easy using linux yet, but i hope it will be, because i like freedom :-)
<jimdb> most everyone using windows today has had it set up for them.  if linux was the same we'd not be disputing ease of use.
<erpo> Sp0tKubuntu: That is true. Part of the DVD problem is related to messed up laws in the U.S. and other places. If LInux weren't handicapped, its DVD playback support would probably be adequate for 90% of the people out there.
<Sp0tKubuntu> erpo: Are you telling me i cant get it to run then? :-((
<jimdb> both windows and linux have the same dvd issues.
<eatThisAndDie> brandon-x: do u mean gnome-desktop?
<Brandon_X> yes
<Sp0tKubuntu> Windows?? Plays DVD like a dream here
<cbwcjw2> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<jimdb> no one is entitled to watch the dvd unless they have a legit codec.  the issue is where does the legit codec come from?  you can buy products such as windvd for linux.
<erpo> Sp0tKubuntu: It depends on what your problem is. If you live in the U.S. and you're willing to break a few laws, you can get DVD playback to work just fine.
<Sp0tKubuntu> jimdb: problem is on ORIGINAL DVDs ti
<Sp0tKubuntu> to*
<Brandon_X> i dont want a link
<Brandon_X> im in my package manager
<Sp0tKubuntu> erpo: Live in DK, and i give a .... about the law :-D
<Brandon_X> just tell me the name of the gnome
<Brandon_X> that i need for the whole gnome base desktop
<Sp0tKubuntu> erpo: Pm please
<erpo> !dvd | Sp0tKubuntu
<ubottu> Sp0tKubuntu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jimdb> if you aren't worried about the laws, linux has all the necessary stuff to playback any/all dvds (not blueray).
<kaddi> Sp0tKubuntu you usually not only have to pay for the dvd you also have to pay for the program that reads the dvd
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ok, but how, and where? .-)
<Sp0tKubuntu> kaddi: Not in DK
<jimdb> add medibuntu to your respository then install libdvdcss2
<Brandon_X> does any user in here know the package name that contains the WHOLE GNOME desktop
<kaddi> which is way Ubuntu can not ship the software by default
<Brandon_X> anybody?
<Sp0tKubuntu> jimdb: Dont understand? Im new! But i have installed that one!
<erpo> Brandon_X: ubuntu-desktop
<Sp0tKubuntu> jimdb: Medibuntu? Where do i find? :-)
<stdin> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Sp0tKubuntu> Where to find on danish? Its a little to hard for me to understand all this new terms in eng.
<jimdb> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<stdin> !dk | Sp0tKubuntu
<ubottu> Sp0tKubuntu: For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<gartral1> hello all
<Sp0tKubuntu> Want support for medibuntu, not ubuntu
<Sp0tKubuntu> Same thing maybe?
<jimdb> 100% of all windows users have the same issue with dvd playback.  what they get to overcome this is:  typically the company they purchased the computer from (dell, hp, gateway, etc) paid the dvd playback software company to provide you with a cd such as windvd.
<JontheEchidna> well, there are probably not enough Danish speaking people to justify a medibuntu-dk channel
<stdin> Sp0tKubuntu: medibunti is just a software repository
<JontheEchidna> quite specific
<JontheEchidna> that too^
<jimdb> if you follow the instructions in the link i provided you will accomplish what you want.
<gartral1> my fried brandon needs help, i remember there once was a way too run the components of both gnome and kde side by side, what does he need too do that?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Then i just choose the 8.10?
<jimdb> when you are done, install VLC.
<Sp0tKubuntu> Its for 64 bit also?
<jimdb> 8.10 is the version of k/ubuntu that you have?
<Sp0tKubuntu> I have VLC, as my favorit
<Sp0tKubuntu> Yes, but 64bit
<Sp0tKubuntu> And Kubuntu yes
<jimdb> and are you using programs that require more than 4 gigs of ram?
<jimdb> if not, then you should have 32bit
<Sp0tKubuntu> Not more, but i use much RAM
<Sp0tKubuntu> My computer works better now than before, after i installed 64 bit insted of 32
<stdin> Sp0tKubuntu: yes, there are packages for 64bit too
<Sp0tKubuntu> Then the command will not work for 64bit?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Hmm
<Sp0tKubuntu> The same package?
<stdin> it'll work on both
<stdin> yes
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ahh ok, thx :-)
<Sp0tKubuntu> testing then :-)
<Sp0tKubuntu> BRB
<gartral1> my fried brandon needs help, i remember there once was a way too run the components of both gnome and kde side by side, what does he need too do that? sorryy for the repost
<stdin> what do you mean "components of both" ?
<Sp0tKubuntu> stdin: Now i got the list, what do i do then? See in my packetmanager for new packet?
 * barbar__conan is away: Gone away for now
<khalidmian> firefox says i have missing plugins called video/x-msvideo
<Sp0tKubuntu> Maybe add GBG key also
<khalidmian> any idea what that means?
<gartral1> stdin: i mean, hes trying too run something thats better suite or gnome, but he has kubuntu instaled, what packages does he need too make it work?
<stdin> Sp0tKubuntu: for encrypted DVD support install libdvdcss2
<wil__> hola
<wil__> hay algien ke able
<wil__> español
<kaddi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<stdin> gartral1: it should work in both gnome and KDE the same, just run the application
<Sp0tKubuntu> stdin:  have already
<Sp0tKubuntu> stdin: Should i also run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<khalidmian> firefox says i have missing plugins called video/x-msvideo  - when i pointed to the missing plugins it took me to divx page - any idea on how i can instal divx plugins in kubuntu?
<stdin> Sp0tKubuntu: if you want apt to stop complaining, then yes
<Sp0tKubuntu> stdin: Complaining? About what? :-)
<wil__> pero no ha nadie ke able español
<gartral1> stdin: its the windows version of UT-04, and it doesnt want too work...
<wil__> uuuuuuummmmmmmmm
<gartral1> stdin: the linux installer compleltly locks the drive...
<stdin> gartral1: for windows applications, use wine
<stdin> Sp0tKubuntu: about the missing gpg key
<kaddi> wil__ hablo un poco espanol, pero aqui solamente se debe hablar el ingles. si necessita ayuda en esponal por favor dirige se por los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es
<Sp0tKubuntu> stdin: ahh
<gartral1> stdin: what do you think were having trouble with
<Sp0tKubuntu> stdin: Should i do more than the 2 steps in the guide? Maybe get some packets+
<Sp0tKubuntu> ?
<cbwcjw2> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gartral1> we have not been able too get this game too load, weve tryed just about everything, comeon, theres got too be something
<stdin> gartral1: wine help is in #winehq
<gartral1> >.<
<gartral1> stdin: ide really wrather have the linux one running
<gartral1> what more can i ask you for, all i need is name of the base package too get the gnome components installed
<jimdb> sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop?
<gartral1> without using the command line?
<stdin> gartral1: open Adept or Synaptic and install the "ubuntu-desktop" package
<jimdb> gksu synaptic and then find gnome-desktop.  mark it and then apply.
<stdin> jimdb: it's "ubuntu-desktop"
<jimdb> gksu synaptic and then find ubuntu-desktop.  mark it and then apply.
<gartral1> from KDE? wont that overwright KDE completly?
<stdin> no
<jimdb> alt+f2 does the same thing (launches the run window) as win+r under windows
<stdin> it'll install both Gnome but leave KDE
<jimdb> you can have multiple desktops installed and they won't interfere with one another.
<stdin> just install the ubuntu-desktop package and you can choose which to login to
<gartral1> you relise, im not the one doing this, Brandon_X is
<stdin> gartral1: but you're the one asking questions
<gartral1> right, Brandon_X is completly new too linux, which is why i was wondering how too do this without a command line
<jimdb> i believe that installing ubuntu-desktop will change the splash screens tho
<stdin> from KDE, KMenu -> System -> Adept Manager, search for "ubuntu-desktop" and choose to install
<wil_> español
<wil_> alguien
<kaddi> !es | wil_
<ubottu> wil_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gartral1> wil_ this is an english channel...
<Brandon_X> lol
<harry__> hello
<kaddi> hi :)
<harry_haha> Good Day guys I am harry this is my first time using IRC :)
<harry_haha> I am excited my first experience using Linux
<harry_haha> i like it its great
<Sp0tKubuntu> stdin:  It seems like no matter what i do, it still lagg
<kaddi> wb harry ;)
<harry_haha> thanks mate kaddi
<jimdb> a commercial dvd is lagging?  or a user made dvd is lagging?  or both?  do you have the proper video drivers installed for your video card?
<Sp0tKubuntu> jimdb: Me?
<jimdb> yes
<Sp0tKubuntu> jimdb: Its a homemade, from a original, BUT, original, same problem
<Sp0tKubuntu> I think i have the right driver for my stuff? Dont know for a fact
<jimdb> put a commercial dvd in and tell us if that plays back with or without lag.
<Sp0tKubuntu> I have just told u
<gartral1> thank you\
<Sp0tKubuntu> it does it all time, alle DVD
<Sp0tKubuntu> all*
<jimdb> so it plays back commercial encrypted dvds then.
<jimdb> what motherboard?
<Sp0tKubuntu> When i play the same DVD on my stationary DVD, it works fine
<Sp0tKubuntu> Hmm, Santa Rosa, laptop
<jimdb> do you know which chipset?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Its a MSI PR200
<jimdb> ati, intel, nvidia, etc
<PSiL0> hmmm, I've been messing around with appearance (system settings), and then switched back to defaults.  Now, whenever I'm using dolphin, a small info box pops up when hovering over any button on the toolbar.  I made I turned off the window button tooltips
<cbwcjw2> Has anybody used RealVNC Server?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Can go chek
<Sp0tKubuntu> Its Intel chipset
<PSiL0> This info box is really annoying
<jimdb> which desktop are you running?  kde or gnome?
<PSiL0> kde 4.2.0
<jimdb> was asking spotkubuntu
<Sp0tKubuntu> jimdb: This machine: http://global.msi.eu/index.php?func=prodtmpspec&maincat_no=135&cat2_no=270&cat3_no=&prod_no=1208#menu
<Sp0tKubuntu> jimdb: KDE
<Sp0tKubuntu> jimdb: K-buntu :-)
<jimdb> i looked it up alerady
<jimdb> already*
<khalidmian> looking for divx solution for kubuntu
<jimdb> do you also have compiz running?
<Sp0tKubuntu> jimdb: Not sure, how do i check?
<jimdb> run system monitor and see if it lists compiz.
<Sp0tKubuntu> jimdb: I dont think i have, its a part of KDE 4.2 right?
<jimdb> not by default, no
<jimdb> do you know how to turn off desktop effects under kde 4.2?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ok, i dont have KDE 4.2 but 4.1
<Sp0tKubuntu> Not for sure no
<Sp0tKubuntu> But i go chek, system settings, desktop?
<cbwcjw2> Compiz is not part of KDE
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ok
<Sp0tKubuntu> System settings, desktop effect, right? No compiz there at all
<jimdb> i started with gnome then switched to kde.  i was loading compiz --replace in sessions under gnome.  that carried over to my kde 4 when i switched desktops.  so though it wouldn't be a problem for a clean install i can be a problem for those switching.
<Sp0tKubuntu> Can it have something to do with Open GL options??
<jimdb> under system setting then desktop under the general tab uncheck the "enable desktop effects".
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ahhh
<Sp0tKubuntu> That one?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Done
<foozlebamboozle> Uhum my GL screensavers crash the system kde 4.2
<Sp0tKubuntu> Testing again then
<jimdb> see if that makes a difference.  and test with commercial dvds for the time being.  if you can get them to play back without lag then you can work on the homemade ones later.
<jimdb> yeah, lots of bugs still in kde 4.2.  switching the scaling method for wallpapers and then attempting to switch back (for me) it causes kde to crash.
<jimdb> and my version of kde 4.2 doesn't have screensavers.  just blank.  i've been looking for a way to add them.
<Sp0tKubuntu> jimdb: Also lagg
<foozlebamboozle> jimdb: apt-cache search kde
<Sp0tKubuntu> jimdb: Original Dual DVD
<jimdb> if you enable desktop effects do they work?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Talking to me?
<jimdb> yes
<Sp0tKubuntu> Trying
<jimdb> i'm trying to determine if your video drivers are the issue, which they most likely are.  your motherboard is modern (core 2 duo), so it should handle anything thrown at it.  but if the drivers for the video suck then you'll have issues such as that.
<Sp0tKubuntu> jimdb: No matter what i do, LAG!
<jimdb> you get lag with desktop effects loaded?
<Sp0tKubuntu> jimdb: Boring! then i cant do anything? :-(
<Sp0tKubuntu> jimdb: yes, while playing original DVD
<Sp0tKubuntu> And homemade copy
<jimdb> i'm testing not dvd playback
<Sp0tKubuntu> Same crap :-(
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ahh
<jimdb> i just need to know if desktop effects owrk
<jimdb> turn on wobbly windows and tell me if the windows wobble wh en you move them.
<Sp0tKubuntu> Seems like it? Not sure what you mean?
<Sp0tKubuntu> 2sec
<Sp0tKubuntu> jimdb: wobble windows?
<Sp0tKubuntu> wobbly*
<jimdb> under system settings, under desktop, then under "all effects" you should be able to scroll the list and find the plugin called wobbly windows.
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ahh
<jimdb> check that box and click apply.
<jimdb> then grab a window's title bar and move it around the screen.  if it wobbles as you move it then it works.
<Sp0tKubuntu> Thay become wobbly perfectly
<jimdb> that tells me that your 3d accelerated drivers are working.
<Sp0tKubuntu> jimdb: I see
<jimdb> under the advanced tab, what does it say for compositing type.
<Sp0tKubuntu> jimdb: Advance tab, in where?
<jimdb> under system settings, desktop, advanced.
<Sp0tKubuntu> Wobbly window or?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ah
<Sp0tKubuntu> Hmm, 2sec
<Sp0tKubuntu> Type of composite: OpenGL
<Sp0tKubuntu> in there?
<jimdb> yes, there
<jimdb> and what does it say for opengl mode?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Open GL Condition?
<Sp0tKubuntu> texture from mipmap
<jimdb> under 4.2 it is called "opengl mode"
<jimdb> enable direct rendering checked?
<Sp0tKubuntu> yes
<Sp0tKubuntu> No
<Sp0tKubuntu> Should it be?
<Sp0tKubuntu> X Server restarts if i change
<Sp0tKubuntu> Put direct rendering on?
<jimdb> i have it on,turn it on.
<Sp0tKubuntu> VSync?
<Sp0tKubuntu> ON/OFF?
<jimdb> did you test this with "enable desktop effects" unchecked?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Test what? The moving windows, or DVD playback?
<jimdb> i have vsync on
<qcjn> what is katapult, is it like alt + F2 or avant window manager
<jimdb> dvd playback with desktop effects unchecked.
<Sp0tKubuntu> Yeah, lagging
<jimdb> what program are you using to playback your dvd?
<Sp0tKubuntu> VLC
<jimdb> how does it play back an avi file?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Have tryed others, same problem
<jimdb> such as a divx movie?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Havent got any avi, but mov, same crap :-(
<jimdb> is the .mov file a clip or a full movie?
<jimdb> and .mov are old apple quicktime.
<Sp0tKubuntu> Its a movie, of pictures, 30 fps
<Sp0tKubuntu> I know, its a windows made movie, homemade
<jimdb> stored on a HDD or dvd?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Homerecordings
<Sp0tKubuntu> Same thing
<Sp0tKubuntu> No matter where i play from, lag
<jimdb> i'm trying to find a file such as a divx movie that is stored on some other media than a dvd to test playback to see if it lags.
<olskolirc> hey guys how come I can't edit my menu?  and what is the command to update my menus?
<Sp0tKubuntu> No matter what i play
<jimdb> even from a file on your hdd?
<Sp0tKubuntu> jimdb: yes, i made a backup of DVD, and played it, lags
<Sp0tKubuntu> 5400 rpm harddrive
<Sp0tKubuntu> In Vista, on same machine, 2Gb less, play DVD PERFECTLY!
<jimdb> my thoughts are this.  boot from a kde live cd and try to play back some media such as a file and tell me if it plays.
<Sp0tKubuntu> jimdb: Ok, i try that then, be back ASAP
<jimdb> no doubt your's is a weird issue.  i've never seen it before.  i've set up linux on 20+ computers and never had that issue.
<Sp0tKubuntu> Roger?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Strange, i have seen some ppl having same problems, but not solutions
<Sp0tKubuntu> But BRB
<cbwcjw> Is there any eay way to make it so Kopete only shows online contacts?
<stdin> cbwcjw: (un)click the "Show All" button
<cbwcjw> stdin: You are awesome. Thanks
<etfb> Firefox keeps shutting down - when I run it from the console, it just says "Aborted".  How do I debug that?  (Preferably without using gdb; I'm looking for higher level diagnostics.)
<DaSkreech> etfb: run it in safe mode
<ubuntu_> jimdb: Still here? Its me, Sp0tKubuntu, it dosent work on the live CD eighter
<etfb> DaSkreech: Tried that; it still happens.  You attempt to open a page in a new tab and WHAM.
<DaSkreech> What's the sequence that makes it collapse ?
<etfb> DaSkreech: At this stage I suspect something fundamental to Qt in KDE4.2
<etfb> DaSkreech: Follow a link, Ctrl+clicking to make it open in a new tab.  It starts loading but before it renders it shuts down Firefox completely.
<DaSkreech> Not sure how since Firefox doesn't care about KDE 4.2
<DaSkreech> What happens if you middle click ?
<etfb> DaSkreech: No, but it still uses windows and UI controls, and if it's doing something mildly suspicious, it could cause problems.
<ubuntu_> jimdb: Did you leave?
<jimdb> ubuntu_ you haven't logged back into your install yet?
<ubuntu_> jimdb: No
<DaSkreech> Yeah but it's Firefox that's aborting
<ubuntu_> jimdb: Im on the live session user pt
<jimdb> do so, then look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see if anywhere in there there's a line that says DRI = false (or something like that)...or have you already looked?
<etfb> DaSkreech: Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.  Opening a bunch of tabs at onces crashes too, so it's not the kind of clicking that's doing it.
<ubuntu_> jimdb: Go back to my install, from the live session?
<DaSkreech> etfb: Just trying to figure out if it's the tabs that's making it crash
<jimdb> yes.  i am just looking at web pages related to your problem.  so, you may have tied some of this already.
<etfb> Ah, frak it.  I'll purge and reinstall.  I've got all my bookmarks in FoxMarks, so it won't lose anything much.
<etfb> Will apt-get remove --purge foo get rid of all associated .foo config files, or do I need to do that manually?
<ubuntu_> jimdb: Ill be back soon then
<DaSkreech> etfb: Purging won't make you lose your bookmarks or plugins
<etfb> DaSkreech: Hmmm... I'll try opening in a new window (laptop mousepad doesn't have middle click, so I didn't know that's what it did)
<DaSkreech> You can just close firefox and then mv ~/.mozilla ~/mozillatest
<DaSkreech> Then restart firefox
<DaSkreech> Though i'm guessing the issue may be you don't have the gtk-qt engine installed
<etfb> DaSkreech: It worked before about midday yesterday.
<etfb> DaSkreech: You were right, tho - gtk-qt-engine-kde4 wasn't installed.
<Sp0tKubuntu> jimdb: Back
<jimdb> http://forums.remote-exploit.org/showthread.php?t=12227
<etfb> DaSkreech: gtk-qt-engine was though (or at least it is after I installed g-q-e-kde4, but I didn't check before doing that)... and it's still happening, so that's not the immediate cause
<jimdb> at the bottom is a line by someone essentially describing your problem.
<jimdb> http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check
<jimdb> i used compiz-check to resolve some issues but it was a while ago.  frankly I have no idea where they are on that older bug
<Sp0tKubuntu> jimdb: i lost you, sorry?
<jimdb> your problem is that you can't play back video.
<Sp0tKubuntu> jimdb: Im in the file you told me to
<jimdb> it has nothing to do with your dvd player, codec, etc
<Sp0tKubuntu> jimdb: ? No?
<jimdb> just search that file for DRI and see if it says that it has been disable in some way
<Sp0tKubuntu> jimdb: Cant see it anywhere?
<jimdb> it will say something like DRI = off, DRI=false, etc
<Sp0tKubuntu> Search for DRI, nothing
<jimdb> near the top of the file does it say  load "DRI" anywhere?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Just i sec, ill paste it
<jimdb> don't paste in here
<jimdb> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Sp0tKubuntu> jimdb: i know: http://pastebin.com/m544f3a28
<Sp0tKubuntu> ;-)
<jimdb> http://forums.remote-exploit.org/showthread.php?t=12227
<jimdb> read that web page near the bottom
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ok
<Sp0tKubuntu> jimdb: Not sure were to read?
<jimdb> is your ubuntu install a wubi install or a wipe of vista and fresh install?
<Sp0tKubuntu> jimdb: Do i understand it correct if its not to fix?
<jimdb> it says:  Our card (x3100 on intel 965 chipset) is blacklisted cause with compiz enabled they couldnt enable hardware video acceleration which resulted in poor or even no video playback. But I was able to use compiz normally on ubuntu (apart from being unable to watch movies).
<jimdb> that's the part of the page i was pointing out.
<Sp0tKubuntu> My Kubuntu install, is new, deleted all things, and started all over
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ahh sorry
<jimdb> they say there was a bug that caused that issue, but it was supposed to be resolved in an earlier release of ubuntu (kubuntu as well).  but sometimes those problems crop back up.
<Sp0tKubuntu> jimdb: all in all, no DVD playback before its fixed in next release in like 6 month? :-(
<Sp0tKubuntu> IF its fixed at all :-(
<jimdb> what is your commitment to kubuntu so far?  everything moved over or are you just beginning?
<Sp0tKubuntu> I have only linux on this machine if thats what you mean?
<Sp0tKubuntu> I like it alot, and want to use it for all things, also playing DVD's :-)
<DaSkreech> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jimdb> i asked that question because if you just started then you won't mind wiping and starting over.
<jimdb> start over with 32bit ubuntu and see if your video plays back.  try with an older version such as hardy rather than intripid.
<jimdb> that'll give you an older kernel
<Sp0tKubuntu> jimdb: If i do that, should i delete home as well? .-(
<jimdb> it will also use compiz instead of KDE's compisiting manager.
<Sp0tKubuntu> NOOO!
<jimdb> as a test, not as a solution.
<Sp0tKubuntu> NEVER! I have tryed Ubuntu, and specially 8.04, DOSENT work at all
<Sp0tKubuntu> REALLY sux at this machine
<jimdb> i'm not saying use it.  i'm saying try to find out, using the older version, if video playback works or not.
<Sp0tKubuntu> Trust me, i gave it over one month, and then VISTA :-D
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ahh.. To much work for me i think, i got my desk and things set up as i like, dont like to start ALL over
<jimdb> if you won't go that far back then wipe and start with 32bit kubuntu.  add nothing new and play back a media file.
<Sp0tKubuntu> ./ i dont care about,but my /home .-/
<Sp0tKubuntu> jimdb: If i do that, it restores my /home, and settings.
<Sp0tKubuntu> Then i have to KILL home to
<Sp0tKubuntu> :-(
<jimdb> i read a few pages about similar problems and they seem to indicate the chipset.  i don't have a computer based on that chipset in order to test with.
<Sp0tKubuntu> Thats also ok, but it sux for me1:-/
<jimdb> i have about 10-15 laptops around here but none with that configuration.
<Sp0tKubuntu> I will not help that i just clear /?
<Sp0tKubuntu> re-mount home
<jimdb> there are guides that show you how to move your home to a seperate partition.
<jimdb> they apply to kubuntu and ubuntu alike
<jimdb> www.ubuntu-unleashed.com has a guide
<Sp0tKubuntu> I have home at its own
<Sp0tKubuntu> I have 3 partitions, /, /home, /swap
<jimdb> if you already have it done then yeah, clear your / and try again.  but don't zap the partition with your home
<Sp0tKubuntu> One harddrive
<Sp0tKubuntu> Dont zap home? zap=format?
<jimdb> zap=format/erase/delete, etc
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ok :-)
<Sp0tKubuntu> I format only /
<Sp0tKubuntu> Not even swap, that is not an issue i guess?
<jimdb> i would just test with a clean install wthout adding anything.  i know ubuntu better than kubuntu and i know it uses compiz.
<Sp0tKubuntu> Maybe "zap" that to?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ahh, u want me to install clean Ubuntu, and not Kubuntu, but dont mount my /home then, just leave it to i install Kubuntu again? Or?
<jimdb> don't do anything y ou aren't comfortable with.  i am not trying to encourage you to go 32 bit.  i'm just saying that in order to figure this out  you will have to try different things.
<jimdb> a 32bit install that's clean then try playback.
<Sp0tKubuntu> I have 32 bit in today, change to 64 bit today :-)
<jimdb> and ensure that a compositing manager isn't neabled.
<Sp0tKubuntu> Same problem before
<jimdb> enabled*
<Sp0tKubuntu> But, where do i see if its enabled? I had compiz, but that was BEFORE i reformatted ALL of the disk
<jimdb> compiz isn't enabled by default in kubuntu
<jimdb> kubuntu uses it's own compositing manager.
<DaSkreech> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<jimdb> you don't want nor need both.
<DaSkreech> You may want both
<Sp0tKubuntu> But i got it, an enabled it, but guess its not there anymore then, i reformatted the hole disc and reinstalled
<DaSkreech> Certainly don't need both
<jimdb> you need neither to have kubuntu work.
<Sp0tKubuntu> jimdb: Maybe theres the problems is, in kubuntus "compiz"
<jimdb> to test, you should ensure neither are working.
<jimdb> it says:  Our card (x3100 on intel 965 chipset) is blacklisted cause with compiz enabled they couldnt enable hardware video acceleration which resulted in poor or even no video playback. But I was able to use compiz normally on ubuntu (apart from being unable to watch movies).
<Sp0tKubuntu> It is gone, i cant find it anuwhere
<Sp0tKubuntu> anywhere*
<Sp0tKubuntu> Hmm
<DaSkreech> There is no "kubuntu's" compiz
<jimdb> what that line says is that they knew of a problem with the 965 chipset where compiz type application was enabled and video wouldn't play back.  if you can find a way to get kubuntu working without a compositiong manager then try
<Sp0tKubuntu> Iknow, used ubuntus
<Sp0tKubuntu> Hmm, is that possible at all?
<jimdb> disable desktop effects and ensure compiz isn't loading and reboot, then try again.  that's about all i can suggest wtihout actually having the computer in front of me to work through the issues.
<etfb> DaSkreech: I just renamed .mozilla, and FF is still randomly shutting down.  About to try purge-and-reinstall
<Sp0tKubuntu> jimdb: Did u see my past before?
<jimdb> i looked at your pastebin page
<jimdb> it held no information.
<Sp0tKubuntu> jimdb: Ok, thanks ALOT for all of your help :-)
<jimdb> it was of no use
<Sp0tKubuntu> I se
<Sp0tKubuntu> see*
<jimdb> the key here spotkubuntu, is to ensure that you have NO compositing manager in use.
<Sp0tKubuntu> But it was the right stuff i pasted?
<jimdb> then try playback.
<jimdb> what you posted was fine
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ok, ill try to see if i can find out of it :-) Thanks again
<Sp0tKubuntu> ok :-)
<jimdb> it just wasn't of use.  everything auto-configured, etc.
<Sp0tKubuntu> Yeah, thought sp
<Sp0tKubuntu> so*
<jimdb> but your problem has nothign to do with dvd playback.
<Sp0tKubuntu> But thanks anyways :-) Hope i can come back with the solution to help others
<jimdb> this is evidenced because you can't play back an movie file from your hard drive.
<Sp0tKubuntu> Chipset related
<jimdb> an older version of ubuntu/kubuntu won't have that stuff all auto-configured i'd bet.
<Sp0tKubuntu> Maybe Kubuntu 8.04 then
<jimdb> it'd have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file that actually has something you could read.
<Sp0tKubuntu> Wont go Ubuntu :-D
<jimdb> i didn't suggest going back to stay there.
<jimdb> i suggested going back because it had an older kernel
<jimdb> and just as a test.
<Sp0tKubuntu> I know :-) But if that works, thats fine :-)
<jimdb> if it worked under the older verison then the problem is with the newer version of kubuntu.
<Sp0tKubuntu> Then i try 8.04, but should it be 32 bit or 64 bit? Want to use my RAM fully
<Sp0tKubuntu> Yes
<jimdb> i've only seen a similar problem to this on a very small motherboard used generally in car computers.  video playback just wouldn't work.
<jimdb> you are testing, so how much ram you have isn't at issue.
<Sp0tKubuntu> Should not be a problem playing in 1280x800? (Screens resolution)
<jimdb> and how much ram is set aside for your video on that laptop?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Thats right
<Sp0tKubuntu> But i think, if it works, then i have to reinstall again if i install 32 bit, and want 64
<jimdb> if it works under 32 bit via the older verison then install with 64bit with the older version.
<jimdb> and test again.
<Sp0tKubuntu> But what the heck
<Sp0tKubuntu> :-)
<Sp0tKubuntu> Why not start with the older 64 bit version?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Then i save one reinstall
<jimdb> be systemmatic.
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ok, first the old 32 bit, and then the old 64 bit, and then the new 32 bit, and then the new 64 bit? :D
<etfb> Anyone using KVPNC?  It doesn't appear to know how to disconnect any more.  I have to use xkill to make it disconnect.
<etfb> What's the "correct" way in Kubuntu to connect to a VPN (Virtual Private Network)?  I get the feeling that KVpnc is abandonware, or at least isn't maintained by anyone who cares about integration and presentation.  Is there something better now?
<jepong> hello... im having problem with kubuntu login screen... its not maximize on my msi wind
<DaSkreech> What resolution is it running at?
<jepong> msi wind supposedly 1024x600
<jepong> but the login screen seems smaller than that
<jepong> im just new in kde after being using gnome for a year
<jepong> left and right of the login screen show part of the default wallpaper
<DaSkreech> Does the screen after login fit correctly?
<jepong> yes
<jepong> no problem with the desktop
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> How much of the screen is shown on either side ?
<jepong> hmmm... let say half of an inch?
<DaSkreech> Hmm :-/
<DaSkreech> I'm not even sure how to address that I dont know where in the stack that would fall
<jepong> i have no idea either... hehehehe
<jepong> anyway... what matters is i love kde 4.2
<jepong> what should i so this can be addresssed on jaunty?
<DaSkreech> jepong: file a bug on launchpad
<jepong> ok... thanks
<jepong> what the link for the launchpad? same as ubuntus?
<DaSkreech> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<DaSkreech> Yep
<jepong> thank you... i thought there was diffrent site for that. thanks again
<DaSkreech> Sure
<jepong> is there an easiest way to mount my ipod nano to amaroK? thanks
<d-tech> elmer's
<Sp0tKubuntu> When installing Kubuntu, if i choose a / and a /swap, and a /home, will settings be stored in user, if i make a /usr?
<DaSkreech> User settings will be in /home/username system wide settings will be in /etc
<Sp0tKubuntu> DaSkreech: Ok :-)
<DaSkreech>  /etc must be on the same partition as /
 * stdin teaches DaSkreech about '//' in IRC
<stdin> /etc
<DaSkreech> Does it really annoy you that much?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Now i have my /home for storage, but i dont like there is alot of backup files laying around in there, what should i name my store so its not a part of the system were settings are stored?
<stdin> DaSkreech: no, not at all
<DaSkreech> Your "store" ?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Yes, for my own files, dont want system files in there
<DaSkreech> Your own files are in /home/username
<Sp0tKubuntu> I have /home on 80gb ca as it is now, and i want to make /home smaller, only for settings gettings stored, and then i want to make another for my own stuff, dls and so on
<Sp0tKubuntu> No, there are hidden files in there
<Sp0tKubuntu> Not only MY files, files i made
<Sp0tKubuntu> Understand where im going?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Want to use /home for storing settings only, from users, and then another partition for storage
<Sp0tKubuntu> Storage for pictures, mp3, DVD, etc
<Sp0tKubuntu> Just another filesystem than ext3? Or is that not the solution
<DaSkreech> Sp0tKubuntu: those hidden files keep your settings You can remove them but then you have to reconfigure every application every single time you open it
<Sp0tKubuntu> I think you misunderstand me
<DaSkreech> If you want to share something like Muic amongst everyone that's what /usr/share is for
<DaSkreech> You want to have a like a 500 meg ~ for settings and all your stuff elsewhere ?
<Sp0tKubuntu> I want 4 partitions insted of 3 only, a root, a home, a swap, and then one to my stuff, but wat to call that so its not a part of the system?
<DaSkreech> /mnt/something works
<Sp0tKubuntu> Not sharing
<DaSkreech> then make it so that only you can access it and it mounts with rights for you
<Sp0tKubuntu> That will say, i just choose /mnt? Can i rename it later then?
<DaSkreech> then do a lot of messing around in ~ and /usr
<Sp0tKubuntu> So its not called /mnt?
<DaSkreech> /mnt is where you mount file systems that you expect to be there the entire time the computer is on
<DaSkreech> so you would create sub directories and mount the filesystems under there
<p_quarles> Sp0tKubuntu: you can mount it wherever you like, really, as long as its not interfering with something else; /mnt is just specifically for that purpose
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ok, but i have to be mounted in something under root?
<yao_ziyuan> would like to know you guys' strategy on handling gtk+/gnome/mozilla apps in kde4. do you use gtk-qt-engine to make them look like kde (but firefox tabs would look ugly), or use a cross-DE style like QtCurve or BlueCurve, or use a separate gtk style from your current kde theme, and which gtk style is that?
<Sp0tKubuntu> because /mnt is in /root
<DaSkreech> Yeah but he's going to have to make sure that permissions and masks are set properly then change all the default paths for $HOME for data there while making sure that the paths for $HOME for settings stay at /home/username
<DaSkreech> Which may be possible but that is a lot of headache
<p_quarles> Sp0tKubuntu: I don't see how you could mount it in a directory outside of /
<yao_ziyuan> yet another possibility is to use gtk-qt-engine and a custom firefox theme that draws a custom firefox tab appearance
<Sp0tKubuntu> No, i see, my bad
<DaSkreech> Either that or just add the created mount to the sidebar in KDE and click on it everytime you need to save something
<Sp0tKubuntu> I must make a / first, then /swap, and so /home, and then a /mnt
<DaSkreech> no you make a 4th partition then make a /mnt/something
<DaSkreech> for eg. /mnt/data
<Sp0tKubuntu> Yeah, so i have 4 partitions
<DaSkreech> Right
<DaSkreech> then a headache
<Sp0tKubuntu> ./, /swap, /home /mnt/spot
<Sp0tKubuntu> :-D
<DaSkreech> Right
<Sp0tKubuntu> Just trying to get around with DVD Playback, chipset bug :-/
<Sp0tKubuntu> Try to go back to 8.04, live cd, and if that dosent work, then i try ubuntu
<ct529> hi everybody .... I have some serious difficulties with skim/scim on 810 .... anyone who can help?
<ct529> !skim
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skim
<stdin> !scim
<ubottu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<ct529> !scim
<ct529> stdin: no I have read the wiki, does not solve the problem
<stdin> maybe #scim can help
<ct529> I think it is "Kubuntu last version" related because it worked well on previous versions ....
<syockit> ct529: got scim daemon running?
<ct529> syockit: yep ....
<syockit> what's your "im-switch -c" set to?
<ct529> syockit: works well in externally installed applications .... for example, I use eclipse last version, installed manually. There scim/skim works fine. It does NOT work in the desktop applications .... kmail, kate, opeoffice .... :(
<ct529> syockit: im-switch -z all_ALL -s scim-bridge
<syockit> for some reason I too find that scim-bridge doesn't work on those apps
<ct529> syockit: shall I choose skim? what do you use? I followed the wiki, sorry.
<syockit> If I uninstall bridge, then kate/openoffice runs fine, so does opera, but no more on eclipse/firefox
<syockit> Even if you choose skim, it will select scim-bridge if detects one
<syockit> skim goes by the order of: scim-bridge > scim > none(xim)
<syockit> So I ended up installing uim
<ct529> syockit: does uim work well?
<syockit> 今のところ、そうですね
<syockit> well, it works it seems
<ct529> syockit: :)
<ct529> wait
<syockit> oh, it doesn't work on firefox :((
<syockit> Maybe because I haven't installed uim-gtk2.0
<ct529> syockit: nothing .... how do you install / configure uim?
<syockit> I just sudo aptitude install uim uim-qt uim-applet-kde
<syockit> RIght now I'm trying to make it work correctly
<ct529> syockit: :) but it looked like working!
<ct529> syockit: wait .... restarting X again
<ct529> syockit: nothing .... that is bad ....
<ct529> syockit: I thought your uim was working fine ....
<syockit> Okay, I've tested on almost everything
<ct529> syockit: what is missing?
<syockit> after installing uim-gtk2.0,
<syockit> works in the following: kate, opera, firefox, eclipse (ganymede), yakuake, plasma
<syockit> Yay! One solution for all!! Install your own copy of uim now
<ct529> syockit: does not work in ....
<ct529> syockit: does it work fine in everything including kmail?
<ct529> syockit: and skype?
<syockit> sorry, I don't have kmail. nor skype
<syockit> Ah, I remember skype having some glitches with input methods... but seeing it works on opera, I suppose it will work on skype
<ct529> syockit: did you uninstall scim before installing uim?
<syockit> Ah, forgot to mention that after installing, you have to run uim-pref-qt, do some settings, then im-switch -c
<ct529> syockit: thanks
<syockit> and select uim-toolbar-qt. yes, I uninstalled scim
<syockit> Oh, by the way, if you don't like floating toolbar, you can always use uim-systray
<syockit> gtk isn't that scary, you know
<ct529> syockit: it does not let me install uim-qt
<syockit> That's strange?
<ct529> uim-applet-kde:
<ct529>  Depends: uim-qt but it is not going to be installed
<ct529> why?
<syockit> I'm starting to suspect uim-qt build on intrepid failed
<ct529> syockit: what do you mean?
<syockit> I think uim-qt doesn't exist on intrepid at this point. Try sudo aptitude install uim-qt
<ct529> syockit: ther eis something weird going on here
<syockit> ct529: I suggest you get jaunty's uim instead. That intrepid version still has a critical kde4 bug
<ct529> syockit: how do you do that?
<ct529> syockit: are you using jaunty's uim?
<ct529> syockit: restartig X
<syockit> I'm on jaunty
<polishpaul> Hey guys, Can someone give me a hand with laptop? I just put on Kubuntu and i don't see any network settings interface (wired or wireless)? I added dhcp manually to /interfaces but it didn't work
<polishpaul> I'm looking in the help and i don't see the KDE Control Center either..?
<jstanley> polishpaul: system settings
<jstanley> in kde 4 it is called system settings
<jstanley> good luck with wireless though
<jstanley> i wish i had more luck with it
<jstanley> Does anyone know how to use mknod?
<jstanley> And/or does anyone know how to find out the major and minor numbers of a hard disk?
<jstanley> I have a second hard disk and I'd like to use it, but Kubuntu hasn't made a device file for it
<ct529> syockit: nothing ....
<jstanley> actually, kubuntu hasn't made a device file for my first hard disk either
<syockit> ct529: about installing from jaunty: you have to add the repo in your sources.list
<syockit> ct529: then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install uim uim-qt uim-qt3
<syockit> ct529: then remove/comment out the jaunty repo in sources.list and do sudo apt-get upgrade again
<jstanley> alright i've found my device files. kubuntu seems to think i'm using scsi disks
<polishpaul> jstanley, yeah... i finally got the wired working, but i see no options for wireless?
<aldo> HOLA
<aldo> hi
<jstanley> polishpaul: do you have a little globe in the try?
<jstanley> hi aldo
<jstanley> polishpaul: i meant 'tray'
<jstanley> if so, try right-clicking it and see if there are options for wireless
<jstanley> polishpaul: what wireless card do you have?
<jstanley> if it's broadcom then count yourself lucky that you can get wired
<aldo> excusem i have one question
<jstanley> yes?
<aldo> do you know how i can make a network between two kubuntu
<jstanley> aldo: do you have a crossover cable?
<aldo> cpu-laptop
<polishpaul> its an intel i believe - i had it working wtih ubuntu and the like... found the globe .. checking...
<aldo> ethernet
<jstanley> aldo: if both computers have ethernet ports, then you should be able to stick a crossover cable between the two and be ready to go
<aldo> i just wanna share my date folder
<jstanley> i've never used a crossover cable, so i can't say how easy it'll be
<jstanley> aldo: are they already on a lan?
<aldo> yes i have the computer and the lap top connected by the ethernet cable
<ct529> syockit: thanks!
<jstanley> aldo: are they connected directly to one another?
<aldo> exactly
<jstanley> if so, you need a crossover cable. a normal ethernet cable won't work because
<polishpaul> dang, can't see my own wireless network :# argh
<aldo> ok so i have to change the composition of the cable?
<aldo> do you know it?
<jstanley> aldo: i don't know how to do it
<jstanley> google can probably point you in the right direction
<jstanley> but it's easier to buy a ready-made crossover cable
<aldo> jstanley: here in mexico is chepear to build it whit an older cable
<aldo> thanks very much
<jstanley> no problem
<aldo> is more difficult but cheaper
<jstanley> aldo: i know the theory of converting the cable; you need to swap the send and receive wires of one end of the cable
<jstanley> i don't know exactly which wires it is though
<jstanley> you just need to make it so that the send line of one machine ends up at the receive line of the other
<aldo> i have already found it, thank you very much
<aldo> !!
<aldo> :jstanley
<jstanley> no problem
<aldo> excuseme are you helping people all time?
<aldo> jstanley
<jstanley> no
<jstanley> i'm not a regular
<aldo> ah ok
<jstanley> i only came here to get help with my graphicd
<polishpaul> ok.. got the knetwork manager going.. found my w-lan, still nothing... no dhcp offers...
<polishpaul> gear icon spinning...
<polishpaul> bah! it works..
<polishpaul> i guess it just took forever...
<jstanley> cool
<polishpaul> i feel kinda lost with KDE.. but i think i'm liking what i see...
<aldo_> hola
<jstanley> hi
<aldo_> I want to connect mi lap to my desktop computer by ethernet
<aldo> i have the same problem
<aldo> jstanley can help you
<aldo_> mm
<jstanley> what
<aldo_> jstanley?
<jstanley> ok, just checking that you actually were the same person :P
<aldo_> jaja i just kidding
<aldo_> sorry
<noaXess> hi all
<polishpaul> o/
<aldo> hi
<aldo> hola
<aldo> hallo
<noaXess> i have a prolem with my firefox 3.0.5, if i upload a pdf file on any webpage, i get a mimetype application/unknown... with konquerror or opera i get application/pdf, have also started ff in safe-mode, no change
<noaXess> any idea.. help?
<aldo> give right click and then save as
<aldo> and you select the folder noaXess
<noaXess> aldo: if i upload, not download
<noaXess> also if i upload it in my webmail client.. i get (application/unknown
<jstanley> noaXess: the server shouldn't be trusting your browsers mime-type anyway...
<aldo> noaXess:you most format your computer
<aldo> im kidding
<noaXess> but, if i do the exact same with konquerror or opera in my kunbuntu, it works fine
<noaXess> kubuntu ^
<jstanley> there's probably a mime-type file for firefox
<jstanley> i don't know where it is though
<jstanley> i don't use firefox
<jstanley> noaXess: try #firefox
<aldo> stanley for real is better konkeror than firefox?
<jstanley> in my opinion? yes
<aldo> firefox is fastly
<aldo> isn't it?
<polishpaul> in ADEPT, is there a way to show only installed / not-installed packages?
<jstanley> aldo: in my experience firefox is too slow to be usable
<noaXess> jstanley: thanks
<jstanley> polishpaul: dpkg -l in a terminal will show installed packages
<jstanley> noaXess: no problem
<polishpaul> but no gui filter?
<jstanley> i don't use adept
<jstanley> there might be a filter in it
<jstanley> kpackage has a filter thing
<jstanley> but kpackage is too slow for my liking
<aldo> stanley: so what do i most do for getting the konker faster?
<jstanley> aldo: if konqueror is slower than firefox then i don't know what's gone wrong
<jstanley> if konqueror is slower than firefox then just go with firefox
<jstanley> firefox has more features and is better-supported
<jstanley> it's a 'better' browser, it's just too slow to be usable for me
<aldo> ah ok, i get it, so it depends of the usage of each one
<aldo> thanks
<jstanley> can anyone remind me how to make an ext3 filesystem?
<jstanley> it's something like mke2fs -j, but i can't remember
<daedalus_> Hi
<jstanley> hi
<jstanley> you know how to make an ext3 file system daedalus_?
<daedalus_> Where may i find useful motherboard compatibility info ? Gygabyte ssays nothins, nor do the Ubuntu forums
<aldo> i know how to do it, but i dont remmeber exactly
<jstanley> daedalus_: i think there's an ubuntu hcl
<jstanley> maybe try that
<daedalus_> hcl ?
<jstanley> hardware compatibility list
<daedalus_> ok, on the main site thus
<jstanley> yeah probably
<jstanley> i'd use google though
<jstanley> i don't have a web browser atm, so i can't find it for you
<daedalus_> already done, it's like gygabyte didn'teven exist
<daedalus_> And what do you want to do about ext file system ? You are not wanting to make a new partition with gparted ?
<jstanley> i don't trust gui tools with this sort of thing
<syockit> mkfs.ext3 should be good enough for default settings
<jstanley> and i looked at the man page
<jstanley> i was right about -j
<jstanley>  hope
<jstanley> syockit: does that exist?
<jstanley> haha
<jstanley> so it does
<yaa_> hope so
<jstanley> i always thought you had to use mke2fs with some option
<jstanley> but i could never remember the option
<integer>  Hello all, i have 8.10, while setting screen resolution that went wrong and now, each applications window i run are opening maximised by default and they dont have close, minimize buttons, i tried to reset the resolution but its not happening as original, can any one help me please??
<aldo> well see you later guys thank you stanley bye
<jstanley> integer: do the windows have title bars?
<integer> yes
<polishpaul> what's the name of the app that has a small bar on the bottom of your screen with icons ... they enlarge as you mouse over...
<integer> but all application window open maximised, without close/minimize buttons on corner
<jstanley> polishpaul: avant-window-navigator?
<jstanley> integer: are you sure they don't have buttons?
<jstanley> it might just be that the picture stretches over the edges of the screen
<jstanley> and so they appear to be buttonless
<integer> yess that may be the case i think
<integer> becase the panel icons also dispersed here
<jstanley> integer: your screen probably has buttons for adjusting the vertical/horizontal size
<integer> yaa it has
<polishpaul_> hi
<polishpaul> hi
<polishpaul> :)
<polishpaul> ok.. no to get my proprietary nvidia drivers to work...
<polishpaul> *now
<integer> jstanley: but with thats its not possible
<polishpaul> umm.. so i log out and.. x dies? should i be able to log in agian?
<polishpaul> i[m probably just being impatient
<jstanley> polishpaul: proprietary drivers?
<jstanley> i had that problem too
<jstanley> never fixed it
<daedalus_> Well, i found an official ubuntu HCl but with few (empty) entries with outdated chipsets
<daedalus_> funny
<daedalus_> http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/
<daedalus_> among others
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Orbjinzo> anyone around?
<tom_> whats up?
<Orbjinzo> know anything about audacious
<Orbjinzo> having problem its when i installed it locks when i play something
<tom_> ive used it
<Orbjinzo> i have tried deleting the file in the config
<ct529> syockit: good! it works ....
<Orbjinzo> adjusting the sound driver to alsa.
<ct529> syockit: thanks for your help
<Orbjinzo> and removing and reinstalling it
<tom_> everything works but when you play?
<Orbjinzo> ya it loads fine
<Orbjinzo> just when i load a file
<Orbjinzo> or a radio playlist.
<tom_> i had a simular prob... had to do with a switch in kmix
<tom_> ill poke aroudn and see if i can remember which one
<Orbjinzo> alright
<ct529> I have another problem here .... anyone using lxde as light weight desktop environment when doing computation intensive tasks? I cannot visualise the icons properly .... and there is an error appearing at login saying that I have either to run xsetting fromgnome or xfce or set the dircetory .gtkrc-2.0 .... I have done all those thinsg but the messag is still there
<tom_> Orbjinzo: what kde / kubuntu are you o?
<Orbjinzo> 8.04
<Orbjinzo> and the kde verison is 3.5.10 if i recal
<ActionParsnip> Orbjinzo: by default yes, but 4.1 can be installed on it
<Orbjinzo> heh i dont wanna install kde 4.1
<tom_> Orbjinzo: are you using the same adio device for recording and playback?
<Guest32195> hi
<Orbjinzo> yes alsa.
<Orbjinzo> whoa
<Scott_331> How can I control my fan speed?
<Orbjinzo> some how it was set to use my mic as output.
<tom_> on my older dell laptop, i had to use oss for reccording. and disable software playthough
<tom_> ahhh
<Orbjinzo> thats with an mp3 track
<Orbjinzo> lets try raido
<Orbjinzo> radio
<Orbjinzo> ha.
<Orbjinzo> got it
<Orbjinzo> i was an old xmms user
<jstanley> Scott_331: put a variable resistor somewhere on the cable
<Orbjinzo> but its aging and had to upgrade.
<Scott_331> jstanley: windows manages to control the fans down... but in Ubuntu they constantly run at full speed
<jstanley> Scott_331: is it a laptop?
<jstanley> did your oem write custom fan control software?
<Scott_331> no, desktop
<Scott_331> no idea about fan control software
<ActionParsnip> Scott_331: what motherboard do you have?
<Scott_331> Asus M2N-SLI
<Scott_331> This one: http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=MBA-M2NSLI
<Scott_331> Maybe there's a setting in the BIOS
<ct529> I have another problem here .... anyone using lxde as light weight desktop environment when doing computation intensive tasks? I cannot visualise the icons properly .... and there is an error appearing at login saying that I have either to run xsetting fromgnome or xfce or set the dircetory .gtkrc-2.0 .... I have done all those thinsg but the messag is still there
<jstanley> ct529: #lxde
<ct529> jstanley: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> bet cool n quiet is disaled in the ios
<ct529> jstanley: are you not using kubuntu now?
<jstanley> no
<jstanley> i have the livecd running
<jstanley> but it's not installed yet
<GSF1200S> anyone here know anything about hdmi?
<ct529> jstanley: is xfce very efficient, compared let's say with lxde? I need an environment for intensive computation
<ct529> jstanley: at the moment I use kde for general purpose
<jstanley> ct529: i've never heard of lxde, but from what i can see it's lighter than xfce
<GSF1200S> lxde is awesome
<ActionParsnip> fluxbox is light
<ct529> jstanley: why so?
<jstanley> but ct529, if you're doing computationally expensive stuff, why use x at all?
<jstanley> ct529: xfce has more features
<jstanley> and therefore bloat
<jstanley> for example, it has a compositing window manager
<ct529> GSF1200S: I have tried it but I cannot visualise the icons properly .... and there is an error appearing at login saying that I have either to run xsetting fromgnome or xfce or set the dircetory .gtkrc-2.0 .... I have done all those thinsg but the messag is still there
<ct529> jstanley: Oh I see
<GSF1200S> arghh.. ct529.. I run lxde on arch.. i cant help you there..
<ct529> jstanley: just because some times you have to use ide for some programming
<ct529> GSF1200S: arch?
<ActionParsnip> ct529: what spec machine is this running on?
<GSF1200S> arch linux.. another distro
<GSF1200S> ran kde on kubuntu, obviously :)
<ct529> GSF1200S: what is arch?
<ct529> GSF1200S: I mean what type of distro? tailored for what?
<ActionParsnip> ct529: http://www.archlinux.org/
<GSF1200S> lightweight, rolling release, no extra crap, no specific DM, uses pacman as a package manager
<ct529> ActionParsnip: I have a "mobile ws" where I do testing and so on .... and high spec machines or the grid when I need
<GSF1200S> prolly the fastest binary distro.. some people have issues with packages not being downgradeable due to rolling release, but its worked for me...
<ActionParsnip> ct529: xfce will not impact much on high spec machines, yu're probably quibbling over a few hundred hz of cpu power
<ct529> ActionParsnip: ok ....
<ct529> ActionParsnip: what about icewm and lxde?
<ct529> GSF1200S: what does it mean "rolling"?
<ActionParsnip> ct529: about the same
<GSF1200S> instead of doing releases like kubuntu, packages are constantly screened by devs and placed into testing.. once the packages are marked stable, they are placed into the core, extra repos.. Basically, you install arch in 2009, and in 2011 its up to date without ever reinstalling...
<ActionParsnip> ct529: unless you really get down to which will save you an extra 10hz or so i dont think there's much in it
<ActionParsnip> GSF1200S: sounds like bsd
<GSF1200S> yeah
<GSF1200S> pretty much, although it doesnt really have ports, and its binary
<GSF1200S> if I have what BSD is pegged right
<easyfit> hey, sorry for asking since you guys must get this question all the time now, but any idea when kde 4.2 will be considered stable for kubuntu 8.10?
<GSF1200S> it has the AUR which allows you to build packages from source, and including this makes the arch repos pretty huge.. its a cool distro overall, prefer gentoo myself
<ActionParsnip> GSF1200S: you can do that in ubuntu with apt-build
<ActionParsnip> GSF1200S: i prefer gentoo too
<GSF1200S> indeed.. ran ubuntu for 2 years ;)
<GSF1200S> never really used apt-build- the repos had all I needed..
<GSF1200S> sometimes I need to dip into the AUR for stuff.
<GSF1200S> anyone in here know anything about HDMI?
<ct529> ActionParsnip: well, also the ram they use is important
<GSF1200S> im trying to build a desktop and im trying to pick the right components
<ct529> GSF1200S: so it works similar to gentoo
<ct529> I have found kubuntu not brilliant for performances .... but it is not optimised .... never tried to recompile tough .... is it complicated?
<GSF1200S> well, yes, but the AUR doesnt have the convienience of use flags (youd have to edit the build) and pacman itself is binary (core and extra repos)
<ActionParsnip> ct529: they are all super small, i wouldnt sweat it. if you are really interested, install a load of differrent systems and make a note of system useages
<GSF1200S> but on the plus side all packages installed through the AUR is installed through pacman, so even the source installs are tracked by the package manager...
<syockit> pacman that good?
<jstanley> pacman is win
<jstanley> i played it in a pub once
<syockit> darn, not that one :)
<GSF1200S> eh.. nothing is good compared to portage + gentoolkit, but pacman is very good
<jstanley> GSF1200S: you used gentoo?
<jstanley> did you install from source or from ebuilds?
<jstanley> i tried to use gentoo once but it took sooooo long to compile everything
<ct529> GSF1200S: what are use flags
<GSF1200S> well, i compiled flux
<GSF1200S> use flags allow you to control support for options in the things you install
<GSF1200S> for example
<jstanley> ok
<GSF1200S> if you want kde to have hal support, you need to add the hal use flag before emerging..
<jstanley> alright
<GSF1200S> the kernel only took my lappie about 15 minutes
<GSF1200S> but X took about 45
<GSF1200S> I imagine KDE would not be fun to install
<ct529> GSF1200S: like when you ./configure
<GSF1200S> what do you mean?
<ct529> how good is kubuntu at recompiling?
<ActionParsnip> ct529: as good as any distro
<ct529> GSF1200S: when you install manually you can do the same with ./configure
<GSF1200S> basically portage tracks  a ./configure
<GSF1200S> so
<ActionParsnip> gotta love emerge :)
<ct529> ActionParsnip: well .... more or less ....
<GSF1200S> yes, you can install source on kubuntu no prob
<ct529> GSF1200S: does it work well with cmake?
<GSF1200S> but apt doesnt track it
<ActionParsnip> ct529: its the compiler which will be identical for your arch so its as good
<GSF1200S> portage does...
<ct529> GSF1200S: no, I meant rebuilding deb packages with optimised flags
<ActionParsnip> GSF1200S: yeah thats really annoying how apt doesnt keep up
<GSF1200S> i dont know.. i havent used cmake
<ct529> ActionParsnip: no really .... it depends on CFLAGS settings and so on
<ActionParsnip> ct529: yes i know but the compiler is the same unless you compile that first
<GSF1200S> thats why gentoos repos are so ungodly large... anything thats source can be tweaked by gentoo devs to work with portage
<ct529> ActionParsnip: I do not understand what do you mean .... you do not have to compile the compiler first to optimise compilation .... -march=native for example
<ActionParsnip> ct529: but as to "how good" it is at compiling,it'll go as fast as any other compile on the same system in the same circumstances
<GSF1200S> of course their are certain things that can be installed (and are recommended) as binary, such as OOo
<ct529> ActionParsnip: clearly if you recompiled the compiler you would have better compiler's performances
<ActionParsnip> ct529: exactly but i assumed you meant with an identical compiler so the test is of the distro and not the compiled compiler
<jamesstanley> anyone know how to tell the kubuntu installer that there are hard disks in the computer?
<jamesstanley> it doesn't seem to detect any
<ct529> ActionParsnip: not really .... if you recompile it with the appropriate flags, on a recompiled kernel it should go faster
<ActionParsnip> ct529: otherwise the test is moot
<GSF1200S> jstanley: install is really easy for gentoo.. you just have to realize whats happening
<jamesstanley> i got it to install fine
<jamesstanley> it just took forever
<ct529> ActionParsnip: same compiler, different flags, can give different speeds
<ActionParsnip> ct529: im not contesting that, i'm saying that the stock compiler on identical systems with different distros will perform near identically
<ActionParsnip> ct529: which answers your initial question
<GSF1200S> jstanley: ahh ok.. its pretty cool though- you learn how linux is installed- that fancy liveCD is merely unpacking a tarball just like you do manually...
<ct529> ActionParsnip:.... it depends on the compilation flags .... for example mandriva outperforms most of the others ....
<ct529> ActionParsnip: my intial question was about the process of building the package
<ct529> ActionParsnip: I never built a deb package before ....
<ct529> ActionParsnip: in this case, rebuilt
<ActionParsnip> you said: ct529: how good is kubuntu at recompiling?
<ActionParsnip> ct529: it compiles well, just like the others
<ActionParsnip> ct529: you need to be specific in your question
<ct529> ActionParsnip: reformulated question: how good is the process of recompiling a package on kubuntu compared let's say with rpm based distribution or manual configuration? is it very convoluted? is it irksome? is it simple?
<ActionParsnip> simple enough
<ct529> jamesstanley: have you try parted?
<jamesstanley> no
<jamesstanley> cfdisk sees both disks
<ActionParsnip> ct529: apt-build install <something>
<ActionParsnip> ct529: it uses deb-src instead of deb repos
<ct529> jamesstanley: install qtparted or gparted and then run it .... it should allow you to see the new disk and partition it
<ct529> ActionParsnip: interesting .... is it possible to pass flags on?
<ct529> ActionParsnip: during the build process ....
<ActionParsnip> ct529: not used flags in ubuntu, the sudo dpkg-reconfigure apt-build can specify heavy optomisation/light optomisation/normal optomisation
<ActionParsnip> ct529: but otherwise not sure
<ActionParsnip> ct529: i use heavy and it makes firefox not drag its ass like an overweight dog with worms (normal install)
<ct529> ActionParsnip: thanks .... I will have a go!
<ct529> ActionParsnip: I imagine it passes som -O2
<ActionParsnip> yeah id imagine
<ct529> ActionParsnip: try -march=native  (but you have to install cpuid)
<jamesstanley> ct529: it seems ubuntu had mounted the disks; i umounted them and it is working
<jamesstanley> now, an important part, if i tell the installer not to format a partition, will it leave all the files intact?
<jamesstanley> i need to be sure it won't destroy my /home
<ct529> jamesstanley: yes, it should .... but I would back up first
<jamesstanley> ok
<jamesstanley> i don't actually have anywhere i can back up 30GB of studd to
<jamesstanley> *stuff
<ct529> jamesstanley: that said I never do it .... but I am good at giving recommendations .... :)
<jamesstanley> ok
<ct529> jamesstanley: tar -cvjf
<jamesstanley> ok
<ct529> jamesstanley: should solve you 30Gb problem
<ActionParsnip> i have a nihtly backup, its funny when people crythey lost their stuff and dont have a backup
<ct529> jamesstanley: yes, I do daily backup ....
<ct529> I am not good at doing backup before running parted
<ct529> jamesstanley: after you have tar -cvjf, yu should have a 10Gb - 15Gb file that I hope you can store somewhere
<ct529> jamesstanley: sometimes even less (I reduced a similar amount down to few GB)
<ActionParsnip> i just use a cron'd cp to a usb drive
<ct529> ActionParsnip: I use svn, so I can keep the versions
<ActionParsnip> ct529: its all music + video so i dont care of versions :)
<ct529> ActionParsnip: you are rigth :)
<ActionParsnip> plus a child can restore lost data, just cp what was lost
<ct529> ActionParsnip: :)
<yaa_> NOPE
<ActionParsnip> ?
<ct529> yaa: nope what?
<yaa_> that is the only english word i know))
<ActionParsnip> hhaha
<cobra-the-joker> Hey there guys
<cobra-the-joker> Any body know how to change to KWM ?
<ct529> cobra-the-joker: kwm>
<ct529> ?
<cobra-the-joker> when i switched on desktop then switched it off ....it turned to metacity
<cobra-the-joker> How can i get KWM back
<cobra-the-joker> or the KDE default
<Boost> ciao
<ActionParsnip> kwin --replace &
<cobra-the-joker> ct529 , you know how to switch that ?
<cobra-the-joker> ActionParsnip , Ok
<cobra-the-joker> ActionParsnip , mmm....so it was kwin ...no kwm :D
<ActionParsnip> cobra-the-joker: all better?
<cobra-the-joker> yeah ....now better ...thanx :D
<ct529> cobra-the-joker: kwin sounds like a bit better ....
<ct529> cobra-the-joker: metacity?
<cobra-the-joker> metacity for gnome only ....doesnt work very well with kde
<cobra-the-joker> ct529 , metacity ...default window manager for gnome
 * robin0800 Kubuntu Jaunty Alpha 4 Released see http://www.kubuntu.org/
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<cobra-the-joker> dont think they will release something better than ubuntu 7
<ActionParsnip> cobra-the-joker: yeah i miss my gibboon
<ct529> cobra-the-joker: :)
<cobra-the-joker> it was the only linux that was announced in my country ...lol
<ct529> cobra-the-joker: ubuntu 7?
<cobra-the-joker> yeah
<syockit> does ubuntu 7 come with 6 editions?
<syockit> Is it only going to have one release candidate?
<butterflygirl> hi. anyone know why I can't change my screen brightness in kubuntu? (the F7/F8 function keys don't work)
<ct529> syockit: cobra-the-joker: ubuntu 7? but ubuntu 7 was a year and a half ago ....
<cobra-the-joker> ct529 , yeah i know .... actually linux isnt popular @ all  in here
<ct529> cobra-the-joker: where do you live?
<syockit> ah, but that one's got 'point something'.... .04, .10 etc. I want plain 7
<cobra-the-joker> so they found that ubuntu 7 was a great release ...so they announced it and gave it for free on computer magazines
<ct529> syockit: now I get it .... like ms virus 7
<cobra-the-joker> ct529 , Egypt
<ct529> cobra-the-joker: I see .... yu can get the CD sent to you for free from Canonical  do you know that?
<cobra-the-joker> no
<cobra-the-joker> ct529 , send it 4 Free ??????
<butterflygirl> cobra-the-joker: yep, I got one from them (i'm in south africa)
<ct529> syockit: yes
<ct529> syockit: wait
<cobra-the-joker> butterflygirl , but i think that ubu's home is south affrica ....so its like an advatnage to you
<cobra-the-joker> but here ???
<ct529> syockit: https://shipit.kubuntu.org/login
<ct529> sorry cobra-the-joker: https://shipit.kubuntu.org/login
<syockit> ct529: yay! but I prefer them downloaded
<butterflygirl> I'd agree, but the package was from the netherlands
<ct529> cobra-the-joker: just fill the form
<cobra-the-joker> lol
<ct529> syockit: sorry, mistake
<cobra-the-joker> ct529 , Ok
<ct529> have to go .... have a nice day
<mishgosh> Hi...I'm on 8.10 and saw the announcement for KDE4.2.0...followed the instructions on the kubuntu.org news article, and now when logging in, after the KDM screen, I get a black screen with a mouse pointer (responsive) and that's it. Any suggestions?
<giuseppe_> hello... anyone can help me aoput acpi problem on toshiba mobile?
<chris-rc1> hi
<chris-rc1> this is getting really annoying. i wanna write an iso (bin) image with k3b, but cdrdao complains it cannot find the file. just burning a data cd seems ot work fine. can anybody pls help me?
<hansy> http://rafb.net/p/LrF6s728.html << skype says "problem with audio playback... i'm running kubuntu 2.6.27-11-generic i686
<kavurt> hansy go to skype options/sound devices, and change "sound in" and "sound out" options
<hansy> it's set to headset
<hansy> and i'm using a normal headset (non BT or USB)
<cobra-the-joker> Hey there every one ....the alt-tab thing that switches between windows ...not working :(((
<cobra-the-joker> any body can help
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<dr_Willis>   check the kde keyboard shortcuts? try win-tab? try alt-ctrl-tab?    if all else fails.. try a new user... see if it also affects them...
<dr_Willis> Or just leave befor someone can answer..... that works
<ActionParsnip> if i run an X app minimised, is the window still drawn ready for the maximise, or is it not drawn until the window is maximised
<dr_Willis> I fail to understand the differance ActionParsnip  :)
<dr_Willis> if a window ia minimized its not drawn i think untill its visable in any case..
<dr_Willis> Unless i totally missunderstand how X works
 * dr_Willis wonders how many FPS quake 3 gets when its minimized
<Andrew``> hey all... dont know if this is the right place to be, but I have just installed mplayer and mozilla-mplayer soI could listen to a radio stream (.asx file) .. but now I cant play my .mpg and .avi files. can anyone help me ?
<dr_Willis> You could play them befor Andrew`` ?
<Andrew``> yes dr_Willis
<cobra-the-joker> Any one knows How to activate the alt-tab thing ?
<ActionParsnip1> cobra-the-joker: in kde or compiz?
<cobra-the-joker> KDE
<dr_Willis> Andrew``,  run the viewer program from a terminal. - look for error messages.
<cobra-the-joker> ActionParsnip1 , it was disabled when i tried to enable the desktop effects :(
<Andrew``> ok.. do you know the command to open Dragon PLayer from cli?
<dr_Willis> Not a clue Andrew``  i never use dthat program. I perfer mplayer or vlc
<ActionParsnip1> cobra-the-joker: it may be in keyboard settings in systemsettings. I tried to forward x to get the gui but it doesnt like it
<dr_Willis> see if the video files can play in mplayer or vlc Andrew``
<cobra-the-joker> ActionParsnip1 , mmm...will try
<ActionParsnip1> cobra-the-joker: you could try defaulting the key settings, see if that works
<kaddi> hello :)
<toxxxa13> :)
<Andrew``> dr_Willis,  I can play files now if I open Dragon first, but theres  no sound now.. but i have sound from my mp3s
<Andrew``> (amarok)
<cobra-the-joker> Ok
<ActionParsnip1> has nayone seen this, cracked me up
<ActionParsnip1> http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=ubuntu+luks
<dr_Willis> Andrew``,  with video files - its all about the codecs most of the time. be sure you got w32codecs package installed from medibuntu
<Andrew``> its only just now that they have no sound
<Andrew``> everything worked ook till just now
<ActionParsnip1> Andrew``: try a reboot
<dr_Willis> be sure to select the 'alsa' sound server perhaps.
<dr_Willis> in the settings
<isome> Hi, can any body suggest me solution for kscope in kbuntu8.10?
<isome> i got this error, kscope: error while loading shared libraries: libkateutils.so.0: cannot open shared object file
<ActionParsnip1> isome: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kscope/+bug/295900
<ActionParsnip1> was anyone timing that?
<freestyler01> ;)
<khalidmian> is there such a thing as divx webplayer in kubuntu if not is there an alternate solution ?
<ActionParsnip1> khalidmian: just make sure you have the medibuntu plugins and you can play anything
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip1: i tried running divx file via firefox but it said i had missing plugins when i asked firefox to install the missing plugins it took me to divx page
<dr_Willis> khalidmian,  mplayer plugin plays them for me.
<dr_Willis> do install all the w32codec pack
<khalidmian> dr_Willis: missing plugin video/x-msvideo
<ActionParsnip1> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Andrew``> Ok, I rebooted and sstill the same.. its a fatal error "error opening/initialising selected video_out (vo) device
<khalidmian> dr_Willis: yes i did install codecs 32
<Andrew``> I am just wondering if I uninstall the mplaer and mozilla-mplayer (not that I k now how) if that would fix the problem?
<dr_Willis> Andrew``,  select a different video out device in the preferances
<Andrew``> ok I am using Kaffiene to open files... is there a way to tell kubuntu to open kaffiene when I click an avi or mpg file?
<ActionParsnip1> !computers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about computers
<Pici> ActionParsnip1: stop
<ActionParsnip1> just spreading the love
<khalidmian> dr_Willis: any suggestion on missing plugin x-msvideo
<dr_Willis> Nope. I rrely use kde4/kaffine, i tend to launch gmplayer/vlc/mplayer and tell it what video files to load/make a playlist
<dr_Willis> or i launch the player and drag/drop the videos onto it
<ActionParsnip1> khalidmian: http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?p=2800627&highlight=
<kaddi> Andrew`` there is probably a nicer way to do this, but you could rightclick on the avi-file, select open with, select others, select "kaffeine" from the menu and check the box "always open file with this application"
<kaddi> then every file of the same type will be opened with kaffeine :)
 * dr_Willis tends to delete 'kaffine'  from that list
<kaddi> :o why ?
<dr_Willis> becasue i hate kaffine :) i tend to use mplayer or vlc
<kaddi> is that just a personal preference or are there good reasons to not use kaffeine?
<Andrew``> okI have another question..... I have Kubuntu on the one drive (SATA) but I now want to re-install Winblows on a new 2nd drive . I have found instructions on how to do it if you are installing windows onto the SAME drive.. but nothing about the way I want to do it
<dr_Willis> kaffine rarely works properly for me.. and i use mplayer/vlc in other OS's so i perfer them
<dr_Willis> plus i couldent get kaffine to play .rmvb videos.. mplayer did
<kaddi> never heard of rvmb-videos :D
<kaddi> I've used vlc on windows for a long time, but lately they have become quite a security issue :p
<kaddi> and kaffeine does play some of the rather obscure asf-videos I have where vlc won't get any sound
<Andrew``> dr_Willis,  can you help me with my other question?
<dr_Willis> what was the other question?
<Andrew``> scroill up slowly
<khalidmian> no streaming video play supoprt atleast divx realated that i can see for linux
<dr_Willis> got a web site to test?
<dr_Willis> i find that many video stream sites are the 'problem' not the  the codec/players
<Andrew``> okI have another question..... I have Kubuntu on the one drive (SATA) but I now want to re-install Winblows on a new 2nd drive . I have found instructions on how to do it if you are installing windows onto the SAME drive.. but nothing about the way I want to do it
<yaa_> whats up
<yaa_> kъak djela
<yaa_> pindossen
<khalidmian> dr_Willis: http://www.watch-movies-links.net/movies/the_day_the_earth_stood_still_2008/
<dr_Willis> that thing is playing in FLASH player here on the windows box..
<dr_Willis> after it pops up a commercial
<Andrew``> dr_Willis,  did you see my other question?
<Andrew``> or anyone else?
<dr_Willis> Ijust unplug the other hd.. and install windos to the one i want
<chris-rc1>  i am trying to reinstall my mbr with a kubuntu live-cd. i mounted the root partition and did chroot, but now i cannot mount /boot. can sb help me pls?
<JackWinter> anyone have an idea why i can no longer shutdown or relogin again.  all apps close and the screen goes black, but the cursor keeps working and at that point the process ends.  kdm keeps running.  the only way to shutdown is changing to a virtual term and do it manually...
<JackWinter> if i do a sudo reboot now, then kde will finish shutting down and the computer will shutdown and then reboot.  it's just from kde that i can't do it...
<JackWinter> hardy with kde 3.5.10
<torkiano> hello, I'm trying jaunty and I have problems with my touchpad, anyone else?
<jals> hi, i have 2 machines on my local network running ubuntu variants (k|xubuntu) but only one set of mouse/keyboard/monitor to go with them; what would be an easy way to access the other machine remotely?
<uga> jals: google for freenx
<jals> thanks uga, will do
<uga> jals: or nomachine
<jals> ok
<uga> !nx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<uga> jals: ^^^
<jals> thanks :)
<uga> jals: there's windows clients too at nomachine.com site
<jals> both  machines are linux, so no need
<jals> i just built a new machine and need to keep the old one about for a little while
<uga> jals: what makes freenx especial compared to others like VNC is that you can use it through the internet too, with rather low bandwidth
<jals> yeah, sounds good if you need that functionality
<jals> command line access would do tbh
<uga> which means sure you'll want to access it through a remote internet windows computer at some point ;)
<uga> jals: then why not just install ssh
<jals> uga, no reason, except i'm not that familiar with ssh heh
<uga> jals: apt-get install openssh-server
<uga> jals: /etc/init.d/ssh start
<uga> and you can remotely do "ssh machinename", it'll ask you username and password
<jals> cool
<uga> an dyou have command line access
<jals> i need to hook up the other machine to install that, brb
<uga> jals: it's secure connection (encrypted)
<uga> its' similar to telnet, if you know it
<dou213> jals, but it is more secure with pub keys
<uga> yups
<uga> dou213: how did you type that almost at the same time I wrote "it's similar to telnet"? =)
<uga> 1 sec to write the whole sentence, or you predicted what I wanted to type? =)
<khalidmian> dr_Willis: heres another link
<khalidmian> dr_Willis: http://www.movshare.net/video/luom0sf2hqhfr
<khalidmian> cannot play streaming video
<dou213> :)
<uga> oh well, I have ot go now. if jals has any trouble with ssh, can anyone help him out? I won't be able to respond
<uga> cya
<bindaas> how to create shortcut or any symbolic link in intrepid?
<dou213> bindaas, 'man ln'
<bindaas> dou213: i dont have problem with *ln*
<bindaas> my problem is even when i create or stroe anything in desktop dir, i cant see in desktop
<bindaas> store*
<bindaas> hmm different behaviour in kde 4?
<JackWinter> bindaas: the ~/Desktop dir isn't what you see on the desktop...  the is some plasmoid that shows what you put in Desktop
<kaddi> so how do you create a shortcut on your desktop? I've been wondering that as well :D
<JackWinter> kaddi: don't know, am still on hardy :)  just playing with a vbox install of inteprid at times :)
<bindaas> JackWinter: say i created a ln to a application in desktop ,how to see it ?
<bindaas> aha late :(
<JackWinter> bindaas: just telling you that there are 2 desktops.  one that you see, and another one in ~/Desktop.  what the correlation is i don't know
<yaa_> WHAT?????
<bindaas> different behaviour in new version,previously it was not like that
<kalorin> bindass, I remember reading something about that
<kalorin> adn they had a reason for doing it this way
<kaddi> bindaas: i've been told, that you could just add a widget showing the content of the "Desktop"-folder to your dekstop. so you see it's content and the links
<kaddi> but that wasn't really what i wanted :)
<bindaas> hmm
<marwan_> hmm
<yaa_> IT CANT BE TRUE
<marwan_> ist hier jemand aus Deutschland ?
<kaddi> !DE |marwan_
<ubottu> marwan_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<kaddi> und ja ;)
<marwan_> kaddi, ich versuche jetzt auf anderen Rechner zu greifen, wollen wir das zusammen versuchen ?
<JackWinter> just booted a virtual 8.10, and you can drag and drop icons from the "desktop" widget to the real desktop.  maybe a good workaround ?
<kaddi> english only marwan_ ... hier soll nur englisch gesprochen werden, damit alle anwesenden die themen verfolgen können.
<marwan_> ok
<marwan_> sorry
<yaa_> NO!!
<bazhang> yaa_, stop
<yaa_> what/ what stap
<yaa_> stop
<bazhang> yaa_, this is kubuntu support
<yaa_> aah
<bazhang> yaa_, this is NOT a chat channel.
<Sp0tKubuntu> I have a bug i dont know how to fix! I run Kubuntu 8.10 64bit, and playback DVD, its lagging very much! Its the same in the 32 bit version, BUT, the bug is NOT present under Ubuntu 8.10 32Bit! So its a KDE bug!
<yaa_> i got
<marwan_> please i need some help, i try to connect with another computer, can some body help ?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Really like this to work, so please speak up if you know any other solution than installing Ubuntu
<Sp0tKubuntu> In my case i think its eighter chipset related, but then its only problems with KDE
<manumar> hello
<manumar> can someone helpme?
<manumar> with sound drivers
<manumar> cabrones ayudadme
<manumar> xD
<manumar> frikazos del kubuntu
<manumar> Go!!!!
<khalidmian> usb device doesnt show in vbox scenario any help there?
<manumar> helpme helpme
<curan> how can i get flash in konqueror working (intrepid 64-bit)?
<khalidmian> curan: http://linuxlab.dk/tipsntricks/flash-konqueror
<khalidmian> curan: also see http://freebsd.kde.org/howtos/konqueror-flash.php
<Sp0tKubuntu> curan: Drop konquer, it's a known issur
<Sp0tKubuntu> issue*
<Sp0tKubuntu> FF and Opera dont have thoose issues
<Sp0tKubuntu> Maybe thay do, but not so known
<curan> khalidmian: thanks
<techbw> hi all, how can I get ctrl+alt+f1 to drop me in console, I have not used it in a long time, but would like to be able to use this, but now when I try ctrl+alt+number, it does nothing, what can I change to get it back the way it was
<curan> Sp0tKubuntu: maybe, but 64-bit FF has problems with java too
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ok?
<Sp0tKubuntu> I have no problems in FF, with Java
<Sp0tKubuntu> Using it for netbanking
<Sp0tKubuntu> Using Kubuntu 8.10, 64 bit, and ff package + java + flash
<khalidmian> curan: i saw virtually no difference between 64 bit kubuntu and 32 bit so now i have 32 bit version
<Sp0tKubuntu> Just running, the only thing i CANT get running, i DVD Playback
<curan> khalidmian: true, i think i will switch too
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ok, i have just installed 64 bit yesterday, from 32, and theres a hell of a difference
<khalidmian> Sp0tKubuntu: did u get restricted codecs?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Jeps
<Sp0tKubuntu> khalidmian: I works fine i Ubuntu
<Sp0tKubuntu> So its KDE dont liking my chipset, i think
<Sp0tKubuntu> I ran Ubuntu 8.10 from live CD, and installed 2 codecs, the "Bad and "ugly", and it worked fine
<Sp0tKubuntu> But in Kubuntu 8.10, 32 AND 64Bit, no go!!
<Sp0tKubuntu> Like to watch DVD on your machine? Do you have Santa Rosa chipset? DONT GO KUBUNTU!
<Sp0tKubuntu> Go Ubuntu! :-)
<Sp0tKubuntu> But! Me like Kubuntu! Dont want to change just to get that little part to work, thats a BIG issue for me
<ye||ow> hi
<Sp0tKubuntu> I have tryed all kind of things changing around in the desktop effects in Kubuntu, without luck! Still cant play DVD!
<ye||ow> does anybody know why my kontact shows my to-dos three times?
<khalidmian> Couldn't find package libxine-main1 any help there?
<techbw> anyone able to help dropping to virtual terminal, ctrl+alt+f1-f6 not working for me, it used to though
<bazhang> !info libxine1
<ubottu> libxine1 (source: xine-lib): the xine video/media player library, meta-package. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.15-0ubuntu3.1 (intrepid), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<khalidmian> where and how do i get streamripper for kubuntu or something similar/better?
<techbw> no one able to help with dropping to virtual terminal problem???????????
<Sp0tKubuntu> khalidmian: I think its medibuntu?
<bazhang> !info kstreamripper
<ubottu> kstreamripper (source: kstreamripper): kde frontend for streamripper. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.4.debian1-2 (intrepid), package size 46 kB, installed size 248 kB
<bibstha> i just installed few kde apps like
<bibstha> gwenview
<bibstha> and amarok
<bibstha> but not kubuntu-desktop
<bibstha> now the fonts are extremely small in kde apps
<bazhang> also see info streamripper
<bibstha> and systemsettings > appearence doesnot have a font configuration
<bibstha> can anyone help
<bibstha> btw where does KDE4 store font settings?
<techbw> ugh! f&($* this is useless, trying to get help from inside this room, everytime I ask for help not even a single reply, not even nope sorry can't help there nothing.
<khalidmian> my virtualbox project was unsucesssful i was not able to use xp under vbox to sync with my iphone :(
<altrortla> !pancake
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pancake
<juan_> hi
<juan_> i have some strange problem
<juan_> when my Kubuntu installation boots (the same with LIVE CD)
<juan_> get frizzed, but continue if i press a key
<juan_> if i hold the key, the boot continue, if not, freeze
<juan_> some idea?
<cadman21> can someone help me with activating my graphics card drivers?
<jamesstanley> cadman21: k menu... applications... system... hardware drivers
<jamesstanley> then pick the one for your graphics card
<adi_> hi all
<jamesstanley> hi
<trappist> hey what's the util I launch with alt-space that... opens stuff?
<adi_> can anyone help me with usb wireless dlink dwl-g122 in kde 4
<trappist> can't remember what it's called
<adi_> i cant connect
<cadman21> jamesstanley: I did that but they won't activate..
<adi_> hat should I do in kubuntu with kde 4 to connect to this usb dlink
<jamesstanley> cadman21: did you restart x?
<cadman21> jamesstanley: x?
<jamesstanley> pictures-mode
<adi_> lsusb gives this: Bus 005 Device 005: ID 07d1:3c03 D-Link System DWL-G122 802.11g Adapter [ralink rt73]
<bartvk> Hi.. I run Kubuntu LiveUSB and every two, three minutes, it halts for 2 to 3 seconds (mouse pointer does not respond). Any idea what this causes?
<cadman21> Jamesstanley: no
<jamesstanley> log out, press Ctrl-alt-backspace, then log in
<jamesstanley> wait
<jamesstanley> what do you mean by 'activate' drivers?
<jamesstanley> did it download them and install them?
<adi_> does this ralink rt73 is included by default in kubuntu 8.10?
<adi_> anyone any idea?
<cadman21> jamesstanley: I just installed kubuntu last night,  and a window popped up and told me to activate me Graphics card drivers. so I click activate and the loading bar went back and forth a couple of times then stopped and the % stayed at 0
<adi_> I can see the light on the usb but cant connect to network
<jamesstanley> adi_: i would suspect that kubuntu comes with it, as there is a free driver for it, but i don't know
<jamesstanley> cadman21: in that case i don't know what happened
<adi_> this was wat happend in ubuntu
<adi_> but here in kubuntu I dont know
<cadman21> jamesstanley: is there a way to activate them through the command line?
<adi_> but normally it should be included in kernel in kubuntu...
<adi_> right?
<jamesstanley> cadman21: apt-cache search nvidia
<jamesstanley> or ati if you have ati
<Sp0tKubuntu> !dk
<ubottu> For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<JuJuBee> I downloaded the latest kubuntu image yesterday (32bit) but cannot get anything other than mirror on my dual head setup.  BUT with the ubuntu live CD I can get spanning desktop with ability to drag window from one to the other.
<Sp0tKubuntu> JuJuBee: Talking about compiz?
<palbuddy> hi! newbie!  I love using my keyboard, and I was wondering if anyone had a webpage on key combinations for kde 4.2
<palbuddy> like how do I open kickoff with the keyboard?
<JuJuBee> Sp0tKubuntu: whatever is default on live cd.
<Sp0tKubuntu> JuJuBee: Ubuntu have compix, kubuntu got KDE
<Sp0tKubuntu> JuJuBee: Ubuntu is Gnome that is
<Geggele> hello give me plaese an german sever
<Sp0tKubuntu> JuJuBee: And Kubuntu KDE. I think you talk about compiz effect? Desktop cube?
<JuJuBee> Sp0tKubuntu: thought they both use xorg?  Why would it matter then?  Pardon my ignorance.
<Sp0tKubuntu> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Geggele> many thx
<JuJuBee> Not desktop cube.  I want (eventually) 2 separate monitors with 2 separate desktops Separate panels etc...
<lolipop> Hi folks, I'm using kubuntu 8.04 kde 4.1, is that possible to upgrade to kde 4.2?
<Sp0tKubuntu> JuJuBee: Im newbie to! I just try the same thing, and only works in Ubuntu, not Kubuntu
<JuJuBee> I use ATI Mobilitiy 9600 card in laptop.
<JuJuBee> Hmmm, that is weird.  That means I will be switching back to Gnome then.  I prefer KDE, but not so much 4.x
<jamesstanley> palbuddy: alt-f1 for kickoff
<Sp0tKubuntu> JuJuBee: You can get compiz for kubuntu, just allow the other source in software sources
<Sp0tKubuntu> JuJuBee: I hae same problems, using Kubuntu, cant play a simple DVD; lagging!
<Sp0tKubuntu> JuJuBee: I Ubuntu, no problems!
<Sp0tKubuntu> JuJuBee: Have* In*
<burn_> anyone havig problems with ati radeon grafic cards and fglrx drivers?
<JuJuBee> I thought the display manager was independant of the drivers in use?
<JuJuBee> burn_ : yes.  What is your problem?
<Sp0tKubuntu> JuJuBee: I dont know it for sure, i have just tryed the same, and got confused, and then i left compiz to be
<JuJuBee> burn_: my problems started with latest update to xorg
<burn_> i downladed newest drivers from ati [9.1] and installit, work perfecly with resolution 1280x1024 and evriting worked, afted 3 or 4 restarts kde cannot be runned
<palbuddy> thanks james!
<burn_> showing some debugging simols and [stat] error
<Sp0tKubuntu> JuJuBee: That is because i like KDE
<JuJuBee> Sp0tKubuntu: Me to.  But I require dual head to work.
<JuJuBee> At least in some capacity other than mirror.
<Sp0tKubuntu> JuJuBee: Dual head? 2 desk?
<JuJuBee> Yes
<JuJuBee> 2 desktops.
<Sp0tKubuntu> JuJuBee: That should work in all systems
<JuJuBee> each with own panel
<Sp0tKubuntu> JuJuBee: I have 10 desks
<Sp0tKubuntu> JuJuBee: That is a configuration question i think
<jamesstanley> anyone know what device 'sr1' is?
<jamesstanley> because i'm getting lots and lots of errors about it
<JuJuBee> Sorry, not the multiple desktops switcher for a single screen, I mean 2 separate screens with own desktop config, panel, /home/me/Desktop and /home/me/Desktop1
<f1y> h1 all
<Sp0tKubuntu> JuJuBee: You can tell everything where it should be shown, exsample, Desk2 firefox
<ares28ultra> Ciaooo a tutti..
<JuJuBee> Not talking about the Pager at the bottom in panel,
<ares28ultra> Hello at all!
<Sp0tKubuntu> JuJuBee: Ahh, that i know nothing about! You want to use more monitors? Hardware?
<phma> !jbo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jbo
<JuJuBee> Sp0tKubuntu: correct.
<JuJuBee> I have 2 monitors.
<Sp0tKubuntu> JuJuBee: Sorry for confusing you then :-)
<JuJuBee> np
<f1y_> русские есть?
<Pici> !ru | f1y_
<ubottu> f1y_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bazhang> !ru
<Sp0tKubuntu> JuJuBee: BUT! On my laptop, i choose "System settings" "Screen" and then config it
<Sp0tKubuntu> JuJuBee: In there, in Kubuntu, i see chooses for TV and extra monitors, like TV
<JuJuBee> Had it working flawlessly with kubuntu 7.10 each own resolution etc... when update to 8.04, can't get second monitor to 1280x1024.
<Sp0tKubuntu> JuJuBee: Have you tryed some display programs for controlling that for you?
<adrian15b> Whenever I try to install a package it asks me about choosing to preserve a local file or not. I do not want to be asked. I want the command to take a default action. assume-yes and force-yes did not work. Does anybody know?
<JuJuBee> Sp0tKubuntu: System Settings -> Display on latest live cd wont allow me to anything but mirror.
<Sp0tKubuntu> JuJuBee: I have i program, dont know if it can be used, called, KRandTray
<Sp0tKubuntu> JuJuBee: Hmm, i can do the same in the new almost like in the old, exept deleting windows partitions as they dont appear
<JuJuBee> Sp0tKubuntu: tried xrandr but it shows max resolution for external monitor to 1024x768 which is incorrect.  It can do 1280x1024 and it did when I had kubuntu 7.10
<ares28ultra> someone knows a naruto it chan??
<Sp0tKubuntu> JuJuBee: Maybe the program? Try another app :-)
<burn_> i need to use 1024x768 so i can see my desktop on tv, if u use 1280x1024 i dont see whole desktop
<burn_> but ati drivers dont work well on 8.04
<Sp0tKubuntu> Sorry! BBL! have to go now
<ares28ultra> someone can tell me a NARUTO chan?
<ares28ultra> Qualcuno conosce un canale relativo a Naruto???
<jamesstanley> ares28ultra: donde este le pelicanoso?!?!
<bazhang> ares28ultra, this is kubuntu support
<jamesstanley> ares28ultra: donde este mi pantalones?
<bazhang> !irc | ares28ultra check last link
<ubottu> ares28ultra check last link: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Novalgina2Fast> hi,problem i have installed kde 4.2(before i had intrepid kubuntu with kde 4.1 and now i can't acces then the login
<JuJuBee> Anybody here good with squid acl's?
<alarm_> anyone know how to make my external usb hdd to be read only ? on previous version of kubuntu/kde you could do that from dialog boxes, not anymore . how could i do them to be mounted read only ?
<alarm_> Novalgina2Fast,  what do u mean ? :)
<khalidmian> whats the alternative for gk pod for kubunu something thats good and works well ?
<Novalgina2Fast> alarm_: i have done the upgrade but then reboot i can do login but then kde4.2 don't start,only there is the wallpaper and i can move only the mouse
<khalidmian> whats the alternative for gtk pod for kubunu something thats good and works well ?
<alarm_> so it appears the kde4.2 login and when you enter it shows what ?
<alarm_> loading the stuff ? like the kde environment ? regional settings or not even this appears ?
<alarm_> khalidmian, mean something like gtk-engine-kde4 ?
<burn_> does new drivers from atiradeon [9.1] works with 8.10 interpid ibex? [i know before didnt worked]
<JuJuBee> khalidmian: I don't manage my ipod on linux, but I love mediamonkey on windows.  I heard it can run under wine.
<alarm_> oh ipod, ok sorry :P
<Novalgina2Fast> alarm_: then appear only the wallpaper of the login and stop,that's it,i can only move mouse
<alarm_> no error i suppose .
<alarm_> first what you can try is is:
<alarm_> 1) enter in console, login and type startx and see if an error appears
<alarm_> 2) check inside /var/log/kdm.log
<alarm_> 3) make sure you installed correctly kde4.2
<alarm_> try reinstalling it
<khalidmian> alarm_: something to manage ipod with in kubuntu
<alarm_> khalidmian, yeap i just got it, not familiar with external media devices
<FreakCERS> Hi, running aticonfig --initial on a IBM thinkpad T40 using kubuntu 8.10, I get: "Operating system policy has overriden aticonfig --initial" - anyone knoe what could cause that?
<khalidmian> alarm_: just got an answer to my own problems http://wiki.ubuntu-id.org/IPodHowto
<jamesstanley> anyone know why the k menu button is an arrow pointing to the left?
<jamesstanley> alternatively, does anyone know why kde4's icons always get mixed up?
<ares28ultra> Qualcuno conosce un chan di Nauto???
<jamesstanley> ares28ultra: donde estan mis pantalones?
<ares28ultra> sorry, i'm searchin a chan of Naruto!!!!
<jamesstanley> ares28ultra: donde estan les pelicanoso?
<ares28ultra> ???
<jamesstanley> habla espagnol?
<f1y_> ðóññêèå êòî åñòü?)
<bazhang> f1y_, /join #ubuntu-ru
<bazhang> ares28ultra, dont ask here; this is kubuntu support only
<ares28ultra> bye!
<student18> Help.  A student removed all the panels on kubuntu.  When I make a new panel, the first widget takes the whole panel.  The second blocks everything and nothing is usable,
<ghostcube> student18: is it possible to change the user or add a new user ?
<ghostcube> or maybe start a blank session so it would load defaults
<student18> yeah I can add a user
<student18> how would I load a blank session?
<ghostcube> maybe try the clean session
<ghostcube> in systemsettings session management
<student18> that sounds like the quicker of the two
<ghostcube> its in the advanced option tab
<student18> I'll try that, brb
<burn_> how to update hardy heron 8.04 to interpid ibex 8.10 using cd rom?
<chris-rc1> hi
<surgy> hello
<chris-rc1> how can i flush dns information on my client?
<ForeverWilsby> get a toilet
<ghostcube> ?? chris-rc1
<surgy> I am talking to you via irssi becuase kubuntu keeps freezing at the boot screen, Im running kubuntu 8.10 with kde 4.2 can anyone help me please?
<ghostcube> surgy: hmm sounds bad what grafic card is this
<jamesstanley> surgy: did you press alt-f1 to see what it was saying to you?
<alarm_> anyone know how to make my external usb hdd to be read only ? on previous version of kubuntu/kde you could do that from dialog boxes, not anymore . how could i do them to be mounted read only ?
<surgy> its an nvidia graphics card and no i didnt press alt f1 but i will now
<jamesstanley> alarm_: specify the option 'ro' when mounting
<jamesstanley> or in the fstab
<chris-rc1> i want to access a site which according to ALL my browsers does not exist. but i can access the site via all other pcs in the SAME network. i can also access it from vista on the same machine that it is not working on when on intrepid
<alarm_> jamesstanley,  there is no line for the usb devices in the fstab to modify it
<jamesstanley> chris-rc1: are you specifying the fqdn?
<ghostcube> chris-rc1: can u access any page ?
<surgy> cntrl+alt + F8 tells me that it froze on "checking battery state
<alarm_> its being automounted from... udev ? i dont know
<jamesstanley> alarm_: probably hal, but if you add the line in /etc/fstab it will go from there instead of hal
<alarm_> with read/write access and i wnat to change it to read only
<chris-rc1> yes, i can. i can even access the site using the alternative web address, but i cannot even ping the other one
<jamesstanley> chris-rc1: what is the web address?
<alarm_> jamesstanley, that means i have to create also mountpoints and add flags for the mounting
<chris-rc1> jamesstanley: fqdn?
<ghostcube> chris-rc1: maybe an bug inside the dns server yu choosed inside linux client is it the same one as for the other pcs ?
<jamesstanley> chris-rc1: fully-qualified domain name
<chris-rc1> one is univis.ovgu.de, the other univis.uni-magdeburg.de
<jamesstanley> ok then, that should work
<surgy> jamestanley: it haulted on "checking battery state"
<ghostcube> chris-rc1: btw warum gehst du nich in den de channel lol
<jamesstanley> surgy: in that case i don't know how to help
<jamesstanley> perhaps there's a problem with your acpi hardware
<chris-rc1> ghostcube: because it doesn't matter
<ghostcube> jamesstanley: maybe he can boot without acpi enabled
<Novalgina2Fast> alarm_: startx give me a lot of error and this is my var/log/kdm.log : http://pastebin.com/m3216711f ,i have done the right procedur to install kde 4.2 and i have installed it from repository so i don't know how renstall it
<chris-rc1> thing is, that if this happens with sites without me noticing...
<jamesstanley> chris-rc1: how long ago was the domain name registered?
<alarm_> Novalgina2Fast,  did u take this procedure ? http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<jamesstanley> and are you using the same dns server as all the other machins on the network?
<chris-rc1> i think it might be a dns problem, since my machine cannot resolve the hostname at all
<alarm_> Novalgina2Fast, sorry http://pastebin.com/m3216711f doesnt show me anythinh
<chris-rc1> jamesstanley: long ago
<surgy> was kde 4.2 ever added to an oficial repo?
<alarm_> oh ok, my mistake , now i got it
<jamesstanley> surgy: it's in 8.10
<jamesstanley> oh 4.2, my bad
<chris-rc1> surgy: i think it's only in experimental
<surgy> jamesstanley: no it was kde 4.1 when i downloaded it and i had to use an "experimental" repo to get 4.2 now i want to uninstall kde and reinstall it with the real repo
<chris-rc1> surgy: there is no 'real' repo for kde 4.2 in intrepid
<surgy> umm 4.2 was supposed to be officially released weeks ago
<kaddi> it's in the jaunty res though, if you want to upgrade ;)
<kaddi> reps
<Pici> Its only in the 'experimental' PPAs currently.
<surgy> man i wished i could get back to my desktop
<alarm_> Novalgina2Fast, seems that your xorg.conf file is messed up. did you try to reconfigure it ?
<surgy> i need to reinstall kde 4.2 how do i do this?
<chris-rc1> surgy: kde 4.2 has officially been released, that doesn't mean it is 'official' in kubuntu
<Novalgina2Fast> alarm_ : i take the procedure from kde.org-how i can reconfigure xorg?
<jamesstanley> does anyone know the easiest way to get a broadcom wireless card to work in a kubuntu machine that doesn't have access to the internet?
<surgy> chris-rc1: ok how do i uninstall kde 4.2 from the terminal and then reinstall it?
<chris-rc1> so can anybody tell me how i can dump the dns cache
<jamesstanley> i know i could either obtain the firmware for the b43 driver, or obtain ndiswrapper
<jamesstanley> can anyone suggest which is easier?
<chris-rc1> surgy: why do you wanna uninstall it?
<surgy> chris-rc1: also did they change repos from the experimental repo?
<alarm_> Novalgina2Fast,  back up your xorg.conf and try this sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Novalgina2Fast> alarm_: this is the site http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<surgy> chris-rc1: i got an error from kde saying i need to "check my install"
<quassel80> hi
<alarm_> Novalgina2Fast, when installed kde4.2 did you just upgrade the packages or did you do a dist-upgrade ?
<surgy> chris-rc1: says "no write access to /home/surgy/.ICEauthority"
<chris-rc1> surgy, i used the beta first and then got the final automatically, so no, i don't think they've changed the repos. but it might be easier to just reinstall the whole thing
<chris-rc1> oh ok
<Novalgina2Fast> alarm_only upgrade the packages,i had intrepid with kde4.1
<surgy> chris-rc1: i cant just apt-get purge [kde package] and the apt-get install it?
<chris-rc1> you might have started kde as root or so
<amews_aj> How do I install kde 4.2 on ubuntu 8.10 ? (Not compiling)
<chris-rc1> surge, just go to your home dir and delete the file as root
<chris-rc1> then try to restart kde
<surgy> chris-rc1: that file isnt needed by kde?
<alarm_> Novalgina2Fast,  i think thats the problem
<alarm_> try a dist-upgrade
<alarm_> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (after you update first)
<surgy> chris-rc1: im not even seeing that file in my /home/surgy/ LS
<alarm_> and try again to login
<chris-rc1> it is hidden, and it will be recreated automatically. do ls -l * to see it
<surgy> chris-rc1: nope not even with ls -l
<surgy> chris-rc1: whats the package name for kde 4.2 ?
<surgy> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Novalgina2Fast> alarm_ : so,i have done dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg now i have to do alt+E? dist-upgrade say me only that i have to update gnview only this package but i don't know how upgrade it XD
<alarm_> did you do first apt-get update ? and then dist-upgrade ?
<alarm_> what is alt+e ?
<surgy> anyone know the package name of kde 4.2?
<Novalgina2Fast> alarm_: yes i have done it, alt+E restart x session
<alarm_> yeah u can try that
<surgy> ?
<chris-rc1> surgy: wait
<surgy> ok
<chris-rc1> sorry, try ls -la *
<chris-rc1> so does anybody know how i can force my machine to forget its dns cache??
<chris-rc1> this thing is kinda freaking me out...
<surgy> chris-rc1: that is just sorting it into its category like video, music, etc etc
<chris-rc1> you are on the console?
<surgy> chris-rc1:  and i cant page up or page down becuase im running without a windows manager right now
<Novalgina2Fast> alarm_ : i don't solve the problem XD
<surgy> chris-rc1: a console is all that i have...
<chris-rc1> shift + page up/down allows you to scroll
<alarm_> any changes ?
<surgy> chris-rc1: no it doesnt
<Novalgina2Fast> alarm_: no
<alarm_> can u upload the new kdm.log ?
<surgy> i need help uninstalling kde 4.2 and then reinstalling kde 4.2 .....
<surgy> if i only had the package name
<dvoid> am i the only guy that has ecountered the "cant remove widgets" problem?
<dvoid> i hav experienced the same problem in multiple kde 4.2 installations
<alarm_> dvoid,  what do u mean cant remove widgets ?
<dvoid> alarm_: i can add and move around plasma widgets, and remove , but when i restart kde the removed widgets are back again
<alarm_> ok, i faced also. looks like a bug to me
<altrortla> !secondlife
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about secondlife
<dvoid> alarm_: yea seems like it
<alarm_> i can give u a solution but its not the most ideal
<Novalgina2Fast> alarm_: here: http://pastebin.com/m6b5e1921 and thank for all
<dvoid> alarm_: hit me :D
<alarm_> but thats what i did to get rid of some widgets that i did not want
<alarm_> .kde/share/config
<alarm_> there are two plasma files
<alarm_> plasma.rc and one more
<alarm_> back the up. and delete those two files
<surgy> man i really need help with this problem, i cant access kde at all...
<dvoid> alarm_: kk tanx
<alarm_> relogin. all ur settings for themes, desktop , widgets will be lost
<surgy> better yet how do i downgrade to kde 3.8?
<alarm_> at least u can set them within 5 mins instead of strugling how to remove a widget.
<chris-rc1> surgy, ther is no 3.8
<alarm_> Novalgina2Fast,  give me a min
<Novalgina2Fast> alarm: yes sure
<surgy> well the one that was stable before kde 4.1
<chris-rc1> one last thing. go to your home dir and do ls -l .ICEauthority
<surgy> how do i downgrade to the kde before 4.1 ?
<chris-rc1> why would you want to do that (except you got an nvidia card, but even then...). btw, there is no intrepid with kde (no official one)
<khalidmian> i would like to ask some security admin realted questions
<surgy> chris-rc1: becuase kde 4.1 is super unstable, and 4.2 is barely any better, when the devs produce a decent product i wil lsupport it
<alarm_> Novalgina2Fast,
<alarm_> u here ?
<ares28ultra> Hallo!
<Novalgina2Fast> alarm_: yes
<surgy> fuck it ill just try kubuntu-desktop
<chris-rc1> surgy, you should really get your facts right here. but if you want kde 3.5, then the best thing is to install hardy
<alarm_> might be something wrong with the ati broken symlinks
<alarm_> try this
<alarm_> emerge -C ati-drivers
<ares28ultra> someone used bespin kde4 theme?
<surgy> chris-rc1: and what about my 450gb of data stored in my home folder?
<alarm_> eselect opengl set xorg-x11 (and remove any files that cause problems)
<alarm_> emerge -av ati-drivers
<alarm_> eselect opengl set ati
<chris-rc1> surgy, that's why you should put home on an extra partition
<khalidmian> why doesnt kubuntu detect my ipod
<chris-rc1> if you wanna repair you current install let me know
<surgy> chris-rc1: well i didnt, becuase i expected kde to hold true to its name and be stable.
<chris-rc1> what dns client does kubuntu use?
<alarm_> Novalgina2Fast,  or try reinstalling ati drivers
<surgy> chris-rc1: i do want to repair it, but so far there have been no clues as to how to repair it other than the one kde gave me which says to reinstall
<surgy> exit
<ForeverWilsby> has anyone gotten desktop search working?
<ForeverWilsby> I get an error message from Strigi Desktop file indexer
<khalidmian> whats with kubuntu andusb issue?
<ForeverWilsby> Failed to contact Strigi indexter (No such method 'currentFolder' in interface 'org.kde.nepomuk.Strigi' at .......
<khalidmian> how d i resolve usb issue in kubunu
<ForeverWilsby> khalidmian, can you be more specific, ie. what are you trying to do. What is not working?
<ForeverWilsby> WHAT ISSUE?
<ForeverWilsby> a usb dildo?
<khalidmian> ForeverWilsby: kubuntu does not detect when i connect my ipod via usb
<ForeverWilsby> khalidmian, what software are you using to connect your ipod to kubuntu?
<khalidmian> banshee
<Novalgina2Fast> alarm_ : emerge command not found
<alarm_> try reinstalling ati drivers
<khalidmian> ForeverWilsby: but that not the problem - problem in kubuntu isnt detecting my ipod period
<Novalgina2Fast> alarm_:ok thanks
<ForeverWilsby> khalidmian, when you say not detecting.... what do you mean?
<ForeverWilsby> khalidmian, nothing on dmesg?
<khalidmian> ForeverWilsby: mean when i plugin my ipod - device notifier doesnt detect it
<khalidmian> ForeverWilsby: device notifier says nothing plugged in
<ForeverWilsby> That's because it does not recognise the type of device
<ForeverWilsby> you need to install some software that does
<alarm_> i am still wondering how on earth to change the access on my partitions from read/write to read only (external usb hdd)
<khalidmian> ForeverWilsby: what software would detect my ipod?
<ForeverWilsby> try installing ipodslave
<alarm_> isnt there on kubuntu 8.1 something similar like in previews version that you could go to Disk & File Systems through the system settings ?
<khalidmian> i just installed ipodslave using adept but cant find it in programs
<hurra> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<surgy> ok so im downgrading my linux install to 8.04 and i want all of my bookmarks from firefox in a file so i can just add them to my new firefox can someone help?
<alarm_> surgy,  back up the .mozilla folder
<alarm_> restore it when done and u will have all the settings/bookmarks as before
<surgy> alarm_: and then just copy/paste it over my new mozilla folder latter?
<alarm_> that would do , yes
<alarm_> as long it is the same firefox version u should not have any problem
<khalidmian> installed ipodslave vie adept cant find program still ipod not being detected
<surgy> alarm_: ok but .mozilla is locked...... as in i dont have permision to do anything to it, and im on a live cd right now, so how do i move it to another partition since its locked?
<alarm_> now i am confused :P
<alarm_> u are running a live cd , and you want to back up ur .mozilla folder ?
<alarm_> so that u will keep the bookmarks that you created while using the live cd
<khalidmian> would like to know how to config ipod-convenience
<surgy> i just chmod 777 the mozilla file all is good now
<surgy> thnx for your time
<alarm_> ;)
<surgy> alarm_: no i wanted to backup my old bookmarks from my last install before installing 8.04
<alarm_> thats the way to go then. keep the whole directory. bookmarks are said to be saved in html form, never tried it in that way. and there are also some j... something files
<FreakCERS> Hi, running aticonfig --initial on a IBM thinkpad T40 using kubuntu 8.10, I get: "Operating system policy has overriden aticonfig --initial" - anyone know what could cause that?
<FreakCERS> it also says "Read below for instructions", then segfaults, because the file /etc/ati/initial-message.txt is missing
<Novalgina2Fast> alarm_ : i can't login to kde 4.2 yet
<ForeverWilsby>  ok, DOES strigi work with kde 4.2?
<ForeverWilsby> or are those kde 4.2 packages and strigi broken
<ForeverWilsby> anyone know?
<khalidmian_> Error initialising iPod: Problem creating iPod directory or file: '/media/ipod/iTunes_Control'.
<khalidmian_> any help there?
<dr_Willis> make the directry?
<dr_Willis> or perhaps its mouunted where a user cant make the directroys
<dr_Willis> assuming the ipod is mounted to /media/ipod
<khalidmian_> dr_Willis: yes it is
<dr_Willis> I would check how its mounted. and with what options. I imagine its mounted where only root can write to it
<khalidmian_> how will i know ipod is mounted?
<khalidmian_> dr_Willis: device manager doesnt show anything pluggedin
<khalidmian_> im wondering if i should switch to ubuntu or back to ewwwwwwwww  windows
<dr_Willis> I never use device manager.. i just mount things manually, or via fstab
<dr_Willis> or get rid of the ipod. :)
<khalidmian_> lol
<khalidmian_> dr_Willis: got to ask some security and admin question wondering if you might have solutions/answers
<dr_Willis> Make it quick. its my bed time
<khalidmian_> dr_Willis: i have a laptop kids have desktops in windows vista can i admin there unit via my laptop using kubuntu
<dr_Willis> You can use VNC to remote - controll WIndows machines
<dr_Willis> I tend to use 'ultravnc' in windows
<khalidmian_> ok
<khalidmian_> dr_Willis: second question is how can i control cyberpatrol parental control related things via kubuntu
<dr_Willis> No idea about tha tspecific one.. but there are firefox extensions that let you 'control' the sites and stuff the kids go to.
<dr_Willis> I forget the names of the one i played with a year ago.
<janno> yo
<ForeverWilsby> hey khalidmian_ where are you based?
<dr_Willis> best 'cybercontrol' thing to make the kids act responsability on the internet = Move the PC to the living room. not the kids room. :)
<khalidmian_> ForeverWilsby: canada
<JackWinter> khalidmian_: i use a firmware called rockbox on my ipod.  works great and i just drag and drop mp3s (or ogg and many other formats) straight on it (usb drive).  sounds better than the apple fw too...
<adi__> hi all
<funkiwan> hey, i'm on intrepid ibex, kde 4.1 and just tried to upgrade to 4.2 following the instructions here (http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2) and have run into some problems
<adi__> how can i mount ntfs partition in kubuntu interpid kde 4.2
<funkiwan> hoping someone can help me out
<adi__> anyone any ide?
<dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<dr_Willis> Or install/use with sudo  the ntfs-config tool :)
<adi__> i allready have this ntfs-3g installed
<adi__> i did that guide but no sucsess
<dr_Willis> try -->   install/use with sudo  the ntfs-config tool :)
<dr_Willis> if its internal - add entry to fstab.. if external that ntfs-config tool has a few check box's to allow users full access I think
<adi__> I installed NTFS-config tool from adept
<adi__> but it wont show up
<adi__> it internal
<funkiwan> here are the errors i encountered during the upgrade: http://paste.ubuntu.com/114847/
<adi__> and i moded fstab file
<adi__> but still no results
<dr_Willis> you may have to add a fstab entry for it  -  tell the channel the line you used?
<adi__> ok
<dr_Willis> you may have to add a 'correct' fstab entry for it   :)
<dr_Willis> I mount mine by Label because Im special -->  LABEL="Videos300"    /media/Videos300    ntfs-3g defaults,umask=0       0 1
<adi__> this line added:/dev/sda1 /mnt/Windows ntfs-3g quiet,defaults,rw 0 0
<adi__> in fstab file
<dr_Willis>  the umask option may be needed
<adi__> can you suggest the right line?
<mbwjr12> funkiwan: i had errors similar to that
<funkiwan> any luck resolving them?
<mbwjr12> funkiwan: do an 'apt-get dist-upgrade -f', then a 'apt-get upgrade -f'
<xeon_> yo
<mbwjr12> kde started acting funky while it was upgrading, but i just killed the xserver and then everything went back to normal
<mbwjr12> *killed the xserver after the upgrades finished
<xeon_> can anyone help me with a problem?
<mbwjr12> xeon_: maybe
<dr_Willis> use the umask=0 option adi__  would be my FIRST guess.
<xeon_> how i make kopete work as a winpop up?
<xeon_> it tells me something about samba...
<adi__> how I can use this umask?
<dr_Willis> adi__,  to get users to access ntfs  fully  with  ntfs-3g you must use some sort of uid/gid/or umask type options. other wise just root will be able to access them
<xeon_> i need to install samba? how i do that?
<mbwjr12> apt-get install samba
<dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install samba samba-doc
<adi__> so in this line how should i modifiy :/dev/sda1 /mnt/Windows ntfs-3g quiet,defaults,rw 0 0
<dr_Willis> then the samba books/docs are going to be in /usr/share/docs/samba-doc (I think) :) 3 books on the topic.
<dr_Willis> adi__,  add the umask=  in there like mine... ive no idea what 'quite' does.
<funkiwan> mbwjr12: just tried that, but received errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/114849/
<dr_Willis>  ntfs-3g defaults,umask=0      instead of    ntfs-3g quiet,defaults,rw
<xeon_> ooh too hard i only neede winpop up to send a msg to someone who has windows on his pc...
<larsivi> with 4.2 on intrepid, how can I get both gwenview and digikam at the same time? ...
<dr_Willis> xeon_,  theres similer tools like tht on linux.. but  most people HATE the winpopup stuff.
<dr_Willis> xeon_,  and i seem to recall that its even blocked on a lot of windows machines. :)
<shadeslayer> larsivi: digikam is btoken
<shadeslayer> *broken
<shadeslayer> in KDE 4.2
<mbwjr12> funkiwan: honestly i just kept running those two commands until it worked, and i managed to install 4.2 on 2 computers that way
<xeon_> yeah but he still gets the msg from me...right? if i make it work?
<larsivi> shadeslayer: how? just in terms of packages? it works fine for me as long as I don't have gwenview
<mbwjr12> funkiwan: i also got some errors after the dist-upgrade, which is when i then did the upgrade -f
<shadeslayer> larsivi: just read it on the site,no details as of now
<shadeslayer> i am connecting to the net after a week,so no details
<xeon_> ok thanx for the help
<xeon_> good day/night
<larsivi> shadeslayer: where did you read it?
<adi__> dr willis | so it should look like this; /dev/sda1 /mnt/Windows ntfs-3g umask=0 ,defaults,rw 0 0
<shadeslayer> larsivi: kde.org
<zzz> hi. i just installed 8.10. i need to know how to setup the network
<lovre> is there a normal archive manager for kde, something like WinRar for windows, that lets me extract more files at once, compress files in new archive, and that integrates with dolphin, so i have it in a menu when i right-click a file??? PLease....
<adi__> dr-willis          is this the right line to add in fstab  :    /dev/sda1 /mnt/Windows ntfs-3g umask=0 ,defaults,rw 0 0
<shadeslayer> larsivi: Digikam will not install alongside these packages due to conflicting library versions.
<shadeslayer> here http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<malik_> im using Kubuntu 9.04 Alpha4 its very stable
<malik_> nomajor issues so far
<techbw> hi, I have just upgraded to kubuntu 8.10, but don't like the menu system, is there a way to get it back to the way kde 3.5 used to be?
<malik_> Try kubuntu 9.04 alpha 4 its great
<zzz> techbw:right click on K
<malik_> kde 3,5 is history, pls get used to kde4
<Pici> malik_: Please don't suggest to users to use unreleased versions of (K)ubuntu. Jaunty is not yet supported.
<techbw> there is no k...it looks like two arrows to the right.
<lovre> techbw: right click on KMenu icon, click "Application Launcher Menu settings" and there select "Standard" for View
<techbw> I left windows to get away from the vista style, and now kde4 goes and does a similar thing
<lovre> techbw: you can customize kde any way you like. Make it look like win 3.11 if you want.
<shadeslayer> :D
<zzz> lovre: how do i set up the network in kde 4?
<lovre> when i try to join #dolphin, it says: You must specify the channel key (+k).... how can i get the key?
<techbw> don't get that...right click has the following options menu editor...application launch settings...pannel options
<malik_> gimp and firefox look wierd on KDE how to make it look better??
<lovre> zzz: do you have KNetworkManager running?
<khalidmian> weird how adept says amarok isnt installed once an update to amarok-kde4 is done
<zzz> yeap
<shadeslayer> malik_: yeah,FF3 looks betterin windows
<jesus_> hola
<lovre> techbw: click application launch settings
<techbw> only one option comes up switch tabs on hover
<alarm_> Novalgina2Fast,  so?
<student19> Howdy.  B/c a student deleted all my panels and making new one didn't work I've had to re-install Kubuntu 8.10 an an old compaq.  Just after I log in, the standard icon progression comes up, first the hardrive icon then is freezes bringing the other two up.  And there it hangs.  I didn't find much in the forums helping me.  any suggestions.  Thankyou
<mbwjr12> malik_: i think it's because of the qt-gnome theme engine. it has bugs.
<malik_> yeah thanks
<student19> also xrandr tells me "Can't open display" so that's odd too I assume
<techbw> lovre: i have been through the available options in the right click menu on kmenu...but none give the option to go back to standard view
<Novalgina2Fast> alarm_ : so it doesn't work ç_ç
<malik_> im reading this tutorial its says to to change a setting on system setting, use my kde style in gtk programs
<malik_> i will see
<alarm_> isnt there on kubuntu 8.1 something similar like in previews version that you could go to Disk & File Systems through the system settings ? or some way to set my external usb hdd on read only and not read/write
<Novalgina2Fast> alarm_:i have reinstalled ati driver but nothing
<alarm_> Novalgina2Fast,  u reinstalled ati and got the same results ?
<techbw> lovre:sorry i am blind by the looks of it...it was in the right click menu :-)
<Novalgina2Fast> alarm_: yes
<lovre> techbw: well, look harder next time :)
<lovre> zzz: cant you create a new connection?
<zzz> yes
<zzz> i just did
<lovre> zzz: and does it work?
<lovre> zzz: how are you connected to internet?
<zzz> i entered manually the ip, gateway and dns address and a name and clicked connect and save
<zzz> but it's not working
<alarm_> did you install kubuntu-desktop ? actually its a stupid question since you got kde
<alarm_> but try it
<whking> hi
<whking> is there a way to turn xgl off temporarily?
<zzz> lovre: wired
<shadeslayer> zzz: if its Wifi,disable it and then reenable it
<zzz> shadeslayer: it's a wired connection
<zzz> not using wifi
<shadeslayer> ok
<lovre> zzz: try to set it up via konsole...
<Novalgina2Fast> alarm_: i'm trying
<lovre> zzz: maybe this would be helpful: http://nosrednaekim.wordpress.com/2008/04/25/static-networking-in-kubuntu-804-kde4/
<lovre> does anyone know if there will be any new nvidia drivers soon? With current drivers Compiz is not working properly... Evene with compiz off, some weird rendering occurs, like leftovers from buffer etc...
<Novalgina2Fast> alarm_: i have to restart x XD
<alarm_> okie do it
<alarm_> lovre,  look for the latest in nvidia website
<whking> is there a way to turn xgl off temporarily?
<whking> oops, sorry
<chris-rc1> is there a way to tell networkmanager to rewrite resolv.conf completely, i.e. to erase it and to insert the new dns server(s)??
<zzz> thanks.
<zzz> it's working now
<funkiwan> mbwjr12: ended up getting some help and doing a force overwrite of the offending package: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa7_i386.deb
<techbw> oh! SH%T I have enabled desktop effects by mistake, how can I disable them from command line, because I get blank screen when logging into kde
<funkiwan> after that, running your sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -f command completed successfully
<funkiwan> going to reboot now and see how it goes
<techbw> thats on kubuntu 8.10, tried to alt+f2 and run kwin --replace
<techbw> no good though
<techbw> any ideas??? stuck with window maker and not really fond of it...luckily it is installed otherwise I would not have access to a gui
<mbwjr12> funkiwan good luck
<techbw> think I will just remove kde and install it again... hopfully it will sort things out
<ForeverSmurf> Arhh this sucks. Kubuntu maybe should have mentioned something about their kde 4.2 packages for intrepid. IE. There is no semantic desktop!!!. Wasn't that supposed to be the main feature of kde 4?
<ForeverSmurf> It was certainly the one I was looking forward to trying
<KEBA> hello there
<shadeslayer> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<KEBA> id like to install the qt-version of firefox under kubuntu 8.10 - how to do it ;)
<student19> z,v,vv,v,v
<student19> g..bvgvg.\.bg
<student19> b'
<student19> bb/
<david_> Hello, Do someone know anny good compiler for programming c/c++ that are free?
<shadeslayer> david_: kate
<KEBA> david_: the gnu compiler, kate... ?
<ForeverSmurf> KEBA, I don't think it is ready yet
<shadeslayer> davi
<shadeslayer> oops
<student19> hi pearle
<david_> Iv allready downloaded gnu, but I dont understand how I install it, pritty new with Linux, but hope Kate will work.
<KEBA> ForeverSmurf: hmm, then ive to use the gtk version, havent i?
<shadeslayer> david_: kate needs some messing around,if youre new
<shadeslayer> david_: here http://www.network-theory.co.uk/docs/gccintro/gccintro_9.html
<shadeslayer> pretty helpful with kate
<david_> Okay, thank you!
<shadeslayer> np
<mbwjr12> i personally really like kde 4.2, but the whole semantic desktop thing is taking quite some time
<JackWinter> anyone have an idea why i can no longer shutdown or relogin again.  all apps close and the screen goes black, but the cursor keeps working and at that point the process ends.  kdm keeps running.  the only way to shutdown is changing to a virtual term and do it manually...
<JackWinter> am running kde 3.5.10 on ubuntu 8.04.  since a couple of days i can't log out or shutdown.  the logout closes all progs and then stops at a black screen with a working mouse cursor.  at that moment kdm is still running.  i think it's not something in my ~/.kde, since if i start a second session from a virtual terminal with export KDEHOE=~/.kde3 startx -- :3, then it has the same problem.  i have to kill that session with ctrl-alt-bkspace to exit it...
<JackWinter> is there some log that might tell me where kdm is stopping the logout or what is going wrong ?
<JackWinter> or if it might possibly be an xorg prob ?
<student19> hgvbvfyv
<alarm_> isnt there on kubuntu 8.1 something similar like in previews version that you could go to Disk & File Systems through the system settings ? or some way to set my external usb hdd on read only and not read/write
<tobor> Hi all - anyone know how i can find out who maintains the "j-pilot" package for kubuntu?
<rbrunhuber> tobor: try packages.ubuntu.com or launchpad
<rbrunhuber> tobor: packages.ubuntu.com reports ubuntu motu as the maintainer(s). You find them in #ubuntu-motu
<ForeverSmurf> mbwjr12, how did you get the semantic desktop working?
<ForeverSmurf> mbwjr12, how did you install sesame2?
<shadeslayer> how do i update the kernel??
<rbrunhuber> shadeslayer: your kernel is normally updated with the apt-get runs.
<JackWinter> shadeslayer:  adept
<shadeslayer> so no extra command needed??
<JackWinter> shadeslayer: well if it's a new kernel it gets added to /boot/grub/menu.lst so you can chose it when booting, and if an update of a already installed one then just reboot once
<shadeslayer> ok
<horza> Hi
<ForeverSmurf> Has anyone here got strigi working under kde 4.2?
<ForeverSmurf> or rather, semantic desktop working under kde 4.2?
<horza> Anybody know why ntfsprogs is an empty package in Kubuntu (amd64)?
<giuseppe_> ciao
<giuseppe_> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tobor> rbrunhuber: thanks!
<rbrunhuber> tobor: you're welcome
<surgy> whats the defualt directory to sources.list ?
<rbrunhuber> surgy: /etc/apt/sources.list
<njus_> anyone from indonesia?
<FreakCERS> Hi, running aticonfig --initial on a IBM thinkpad T40 using kubuntu 8.10, I get: "Operating system policy has overriden aticonfig --initial" - anyone know what could cause that?
<FreakCERS> it also says "Read below for instructions", then segfaults, because the file /etc/ati/initial-message.txt is missing
<rohan> is there any way i can imitate a similar setup of panels on kde 4.2? http://bayimg.com/canpfaAbG - whenever i try to make a similar upper panel, the date field takes up so much space that it is always centered
<rohan> this is the same problem i had throughout kde4, but is it somehow solved in kde 4.2 by some setting or so?
<nonickname2> rohan: there's some spacer plasmoid somewhere iirc
<rohan> oh that's great
<nonickname2> i don't think that it's included though
<njus_> anyone from indonesia here?
<kaddi> how can i create a shortcut on my desktop?
<surgy> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<surgy> whats the package name for dvd playback?
<rohan> surgy: sudo aptitude install libdvdcss
<rohan> but you need to enable medicuntu repository for that
<rohan> surgy: you're trying to play a commercial encrypted dvd?
<surgy> rohan: thank you that is the package i need
<rohan> great :)
<surgy> rohan: i have done this a million times, just setting up my distro, been a while so i forgot the names of a few packages i want, also whats the extra restricted codecs package offered for kubuntu?
<surgy> the one that include mp3 supoprt for amarok, its called xine-codecs-extra or something like that?
<njus_> anyone from indonesia here?
<shadeslayer> njus_: why???
<rohan> surgy: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<yao_ziyuan> i'm glad to see adept die
<surgy> rohan: thank you but i dont use aptitude
<surgy> well i guess i might i just use a different command
<surgy> apt-get?
<JontheEchidna> that would work^
<surgy> i likes adept
<yao_ziyuan> it doesn't warn about unsigned packages. so even if a package is originally signed, bad guys can still replace it with an unsigned malicious package in the middle of downloading
<surgy> yao_ziyuan: for the paranoid maybe, i have never had that problem
<JontheEchidna> yao_ziyuan: kpackagekit will also install unsigned packages
<yao_ziyuan> JontheEchidna: without warning?
<JontheEchidna> yes
<rohan> surgy: you can use adept to install that package too
<rohan> a package installs the same way, whatever you use to install it
<yao_ziyuan> i know now: kde is created by a german, and germans are nazis
<yao_ziyuan> nazi goes back alive through kde!
<surgy> rohan: duh
<surgy> yao_ziyuan: i am german, and am no nazi
<Tm_T> yao_ziyuan: stop right there
<kaddi_> so, kde 4.2 just crashed the x-server... anything I should/can do to help avoid this in the future?
<njus__> just wanna know how many indonesian people here...
<___Adam____> hello, I have a asus x59 laptop which i belive has a sis chipset, kubuntu dosnt reconise the ACPI, so i have no power managment any ideas?
<surgy> kaddi_: i also had that problem had to go back to the old kde to fix it
<yao_ziyuan> i can't judge kpackagekit until i personally test it
<surgy> is it just me or is the multiverse really slow today?
<rohan> surgy: so if you know enough to "duh" me, why did you announce that you don't use aptitude? what difference does it make?
<surgy> rohan: i was being playful no ofense intended bro.
<Novalgina2Fast> alarm_: now i have kde 3.5 with widgets
<Novalgina2Fast> alarm_: o_O
<alarm_> huh ? why
<Novalgina2Fast> alarm_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop installed 3.5
<alarm_> at least u can now login heheeh
<___Adam____> hello, I have a asus x59 laptop which i belive has a sis chipset, kubuntu dosnt reconise the ACPI, so i have no power managment any ideas?
<alarm_> sorry, my mistake
<alarm_> it is kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<alarm_> thats the package name
<Novalgina2Fast> alarm_ :don't worry
<alarm_> u can give it a further try if u want
<Bsims> I am having problems with the  mangle script for irssi  http://paste.ubuntu.com/114918/ any ideas
<Gun_Smoke> kde 4.1 how do I add application that are installed to the 'office' catagory? gnome was pretty straight forward.. but kde's way is evading me..
<carpii_> you mean add a new menu item for an already installed app?
<Gun_Smoke> carpii_: yes.. and I just found it.
<carpii_> :p
<Gun_Smoke> but it won't allwo the change to be saved??
<howlingmadhowie> does anyone know how to get the javascript-loaded version of googlemail running in konqueror?
<carpii_> i was gonna suggest right clicking any menu item
<carpii_> but im on kde 3.5 anyway
 * howlingmadhowie is using konqueror in kde4.2 btw
<Gun_Smoke> You have to right click the "gear-K" thing-a-ma-bob
<Gun_Smoke> launcher maybe.. haha..
<gorgonizer> howlingmadhowie: set konqueror to identify itself as Opera 9.0, seemed to work for me..
<shadeslayer> lol
<howlingmadhowie> gorgonizer: thanks, i'll try it. i set konqueror to identify itself as firefox2.0.8, but the javascript didn't work
<howlingmadhowie> gorgonizer: okay. opera9 seems to work. thanks :)
<gorgonizer> howlingmadhowie: no problem :)
<howlingmadhowie> gorgonizer: it seems to have problems refreshing the screen when i scroll. maybe that's a bug in 4.2. the scroll wheel doesn't work either, which is strange
<gorgonizer> howlingmadhowie: yeah, I am having the smae scroll issues, wonder why I never noticed that before..
<howlingmadhowie> gorgonizer: it must be a javascript thing. maybe i'll just have to use firefox for googlemail. annoying :(
<gorgonizer> howlingmadhowie: I tend to use Opera/Firefox for web browsing, and Konqueror for file management..
<howlingmadhowie> mon dieu. kde4 is huge! the desktop can do so much!
<gorgonizer> howlingmadhowie: yeah, I am very impressed in the improvement from KDE 4.1 -> 4.2 :)
<howlingmadhowie> gorgonizer: i stopped using kde about 3 years ago. things have obviously changed a bit since then :)
<sparr> KDE seems to only recognize mouse movement when computing the time to turn on the screen saver.  Keyboard input and even mouse button events have no effect.  What could have caused that, and how do I fix it?
<gorgonizer> I used KDE 3.5.x, which I loved, but KDE4 was missing a lot of the features I used, until 4.2 came out..
<carpii_> why has firefox turned from a nice capable browser, into a slog buggy piece of shit
<marcel> how can i install gnome if a have kde please ?
<gorgonizer> marcel: you can install the ubuntu-desktop package, which I think will do it..
<marcel> gorgonizer: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ??
<gorgonizer> marcel: that should do it!
<marcel> gorgonizer: thank you...
<gorgonizer> marcel: np..
<marcel> gorgonizer: ok...
<gorgonizer> marcel: it will install a lot of packages..
<sparr> carpii_: because it used to be a faster branch of the mozilla code, but then people who should have been using mozilla started using firefox so it got bloated too.  thats why there are new gecko-based browsers these days that are as lean as firefox used to be
<surgy> so whats the longest a single install of kubuntu has ran without needing a major overhaul?
<sparr> surgy: lost in statistical noise, kubuntu isnt old enough
<horza> 4.2 isn't in the repos yet
<carpii_> hm yeah sparr, it might be time for me to switch again :/
<sparr> my current install is about 4 years old, and im reinstalling it (maybe kubuntu, maybe back to debian) soon
<horza> Anybody know why ntfs package is empty?
<horza> ntfsprogs I mean
<surgy> anyone know of a fast gecko based browser that isnt bloated or slow? preferably something designed specificly for kde? and it cant be konq
<JontheEchidna> You could try arora. (It's WebKit based)
<JontheEchidna> more lightweight than konq, and based on a better rendering engine
<shadeslayer>  hey found a way to get good graphics in FF3
<surgy> JontheEchidna: is it faster than firefox?
<shadeslayer> http://forum.kde.org/how-to-integrate-firefox-into-kde-t-17786.html
<JontheEchidna> surgy: I don't know
<JontheEchidna> It's based off the webkit snapshot included with Qt 4.4
<surgy> ill stick with the fox then
<shadeslayer> i think everything is looking good now,literally
<dreisinger> Anyone know how to import an existing cmake project into kdevelop4 beta?
<Stathis`> σφαιρα μπηκε ... πως το επαθε;;; :))))
<Sp0tKubuntu> ARG! Now i get grey hair! HERE we go! I have just reinstalled Kubuntu 32 coming from 64bit, and i made 4 partitions, manually, / 15Gb, /swap 5Gb, /home 5Gb, and then i want to make a partition for my own files, one where system do NOT save files! :-) But how? On / i set ext3 "Beginning" "Primary", and choose format, swap i just delete and remake, and /home, i delete, remake, mount as /home, and format and heres the question, must that
<Sp0tKubuntu> be "End" for making my own partition after?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Hmm, did you get my LOONG text just before?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Of was it too long??
<legodude_> any clues as to why copying smb in dolphin is soooo slow? I'm getting .5 MB/s
<Sp0tKubuntu> ARG! Now i get grey hair! HERE we go! I have just reinstalled Kubuntu 32 coming from 64bit, and i made 4 partitions, manually, / 15Gb, /swap 5Gb, /home 5Gb, and then i want to make a partition for my own files, one where system do NOT save files! :-)
<Sp0tKubuntu> But how? On / i set ext3 "Beginning" "Primary", and choose format, swap i just delete and remake, and /home, i delete, remake, mount as /home, and format and heres the question, must that
<Sp0tKubuntu> be "End" for making my own partition after?
<dreisinger> Kubuntu Developers!!!: The packages for kdevelop-kde4 do not find the plugins required to actually use it, and I suppose it's a bug!
<Sp0tKubuntu> dreisinger: bugs.kde.org
<Sp0tKubuntu> Open source, free, like u have to help fix :-)
<dreisinger> cool
<dreisinger> I will gladly help!
<Sp0tKubuntu> Then post your bug
<Sp0tKubuntu> Maybe its fixed in the next releas4
<Sp0tKubuntu> e
<Sp0tKubuntu> But that have to know about it before thay can fix it! Maybe enable "status" in software sources
<horza> Anybody know about ntfsprogs?
<samu> #ubuntu-offtopic
<samu> #ubuntu
<howlingmadhowie> is there an irc client in the kde suite?
<apaku> Hi, it seems that the kubuntu packages for KDevelop4 beta1 are somewhat buggy. Apparently kdevelop is unable to find any of its plugins, even after running kbuildsycoca4 manually. I don't have a kubuntu system myself, but we had about 6 or 7 people in #kdevelop in the last 24 hours having this problem. I haven't heard of problems from other distro's and of course source installs are fine.
<apaku> is anybody from the kde-packagers aware of the problem?
<dreisinger> apaku: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdevelop-kde4/+bug/326342
<dreisinger> apaku: Just submitted this bug report.
<apaku> dreisinger: ok, thanks.
<aldo> hi
<aldo> hi
<shadeslayer> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<aldo> ubottu
<aldo> excuseme
<shadeslayer> ;)
<aldo> does anybody know why the /dev/sda9 can be checked ok
<aldo> it named a failed
<aldo> excusmeeee
<aldo> excuse meeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<shadeslayer> ????
<aldo> the kubuntu does not start because the /dev/sda9 have an error
<aldo> does anybody know how can i fix it
<aldo> ???????????
<sn00zer> aldo: What's the error?
<aldo> ero
<aldo> error: an automatic file system check (fsck) of of the root filesystem failed
<sn00zer> aldo: Can you boot into the Recovery Mode and run a manual fsck?
<aldo> the root filesystem is corrently mounted in read-only mode
<aldo> mmm let me check
<aldo> theres a eror in the system clock too
<hpeca> hello
<hpeca> who  di want conect
<hpeca> who did you connect with /j informatica and /j p@p
<hpeca> ??
<hpeca> i speak englih very bad
<sn00zer> hpeca: There may be another channel in your native language. For example: spanish
<sn00zer> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<hpeca> but i don't speak Espanol
<sn00zer> hpeca: That was an example, what is your native language?
<hpeca> Português
<stdin> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<hpeca> thanks
<aldo> no i cant no get in
<sn00zer> aldo: Same error?
<utdmr> hi i am using i want to default login screen's background(like desktop wallpaper but black instead of blue) as my desktops background, how can i find this?
<sn00zer> aldo: Try running sudo fsck /dev/hda9 from a live cd as per: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-401714.html
<aldo> helpppppppppppppppppppppp
<sn00zer> aldo: You can also ask in #ubuntu, it is typically more active and might have other suggestions
<shadeslayer> utdmr: login manager maybe
<utdmr> i can see the theme in login manager but i cant see its background alone
<sn00zer> utdmr: What is the theme's name?
<athlon1> aldo: Have you solved the problem?
<sn00zer> athlon1: aldo left the channel
<utdmr> Oxygen
<athlon1> Ok
<sn00zer> u want is in /usr/share/kde4/apps/ksplash/Themes/
<sn00zer> utdmr: that was for you, somehow the first part was cut off
<siekacz> hello
<kaddi_> !hi | siekacz
<ubottu> siekacz: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<utdmr> thank you soo much snoozer
<utdmr> i found this
<sn00zer> utdmr: No problem.
<siekacz> do you have any problem with strigi(kubuntu experimental packages)
<`Alt`>  hi
<legodude_> siekacz: it crashes all the time?
<siekacz> yes
<siekacz> i know what's the problem
<siekacz> Strigi needs seasame
<siekacz> and seasame needs closed-source java
<william> are their source packages for kde 4.2 available
<stdin> ForeverSmurf: add a deb-src line for the ppa
<siekacz> how to fix strigi?
<siekacz> in 4.1 it worked
<ForeverSmurf> siekacz, that is what I am trying to work out
<ForeverSmurf> stdin, how do I add a deb-src line for the ppa.
<stdin> ForeverSmurf: it's the same as the line in http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 except you replace the part "deb" with "deb-src"
<stdin> ForeverSmurf: then you can just use "apt-get source <package>" and it'll download the source
<ForeverSmurf> oh, ok. I did that
<ForeverSmurf> now I just need to work out which package sesame2 is in
<ForeverSmurf> it is really anoying, I read in lots of places that people have managed to compile soprano sesame2 from source but they never say how they did it!
<siekacz> so they released not-working strigi
<yaa_> good night
<yaa_> everybody
<siekacz> bye
<UsErK|LeR> hello All I Install a Kubuntu In My Machine But Cant enter To Internet .... i have a root with 192.168.1.100 Ip and Switch After My Pc With 192.168.1.101 can u help me
<yaa_> its unhelpable case
<lovre> i have a huge problem. I tried to install a video driver (nVidia GeForce 7 series) that i downloaded from nvidia.com, version 180 (i had 177 before), and now i have problems with graphics, i cant use nvidia drivers, everything is messed up. How can i reset everything back to normal
<yaa_> reallyit is
<yaa_> ((
<lovre> can someone help with this
<szrhawaii> hey does anyone know how to swap out a usplash screen properly
<fosco_> hi
<kaddi_> !hi |fosco
<ubottu> fosco: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<kaddi_> how can i create a shortcut on the desktop in kde 4.2?
<fosco_> i'm trying to compile a plasmoid for the first time and i get this error message ERROR: cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake not found in  /home/dani/.kde/share/apps;blablabla
<fosco_> do i need some extra packages?
<lovre> im back. everything is sooo messed up. i cant even turn on my comp, i hav to go dpkg-reconfigure xorg-conf or something like that
<kaddi_> is there a way to report a bug without creating a new account and everything? plasma just crashed but I really don't feel like creating yet another account on yet another site
<nonickname2> kaddi_: shortcut: that depends
<kaddi_> nonickname2: on what?
<nonickname2> when widgets are unlocked, you can drag some icon from kickoff onto the desktop for example
<nonickname2> will have that handle then though
<nonickname2> to rotate it etc.
<nonickname2> you can also switch the desktop activity to have "normal" icons
<nonickname2> then you cannot add widgets any longer though as far as i know
<nonickname2> and then there's the folder view widget
<bobbob1016_> My KDE panel is acting up, as in freezing.  It shows whatever apps were open when it froze, but if I click them, it reacts with current apps.  My K menu works, but the time is frozen, how can I restart the panel?  Google gave me "dcop kicker kicker restart" but that doesn't seem to work.
<kaddi_> nonickname2: yes I know that one, but I don't want it. :p So there's no direct way to create/put a file on the desktop?
<nonickname2> probably with switching the desktop type/activity/whatever
<nonickname2> didn't try that one though
<fosco_> kaddi_: yes, many ways, right clic on the desktop - add - application launcher
<fosco_> but drag and drop from kicker is the fastest way
<kaddi_> what's the command to restart plasmoid?
<kaddi_> -.- add->application-launcher only crashes plasmoid on my pc :p
<fosco_> try lancelot launcher plasmoid or any other
<fosco_> any way to hide the yellow plasmoids desktop icon?
<kaddi_> fosco_ my desktop just crashed and its all black now, what do i have to do to get my usual background back
<fosco_> close session
<kaddi_> got it: plasma worked :9
<kaddi_> not plasmoid :p
<nonickname2> fosco_: the one in the upper right corner?
<fosco_> yes
<nonickname2> there's a plasmoid for doing that afaik (o.O9
<nonickname2> *)
<nonickname2> you also could drag it somewhere else
<fosco_> i know, just wanted to know if it can be hidden
<fosco_> mostly for screenshots
<fosco_> i don't like that icon :)
<nonickname2> ^^
<nonickname2> i think that plasmoid is experimental or so
<nonickname2> the one for hiding the cashew
<fosco_> well, no matter
<fosco_> most important is that i can not compila a plasmoid
<fosco_> I get this error message ERROR: cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake not found in  /home/dani/.kde/share/apps;blablabla
<nonickname2> well, no idea, never compiled a plasmoid up to now
<fosco_> ummm
<fosco_> sudo aptitude install kdelibs5-dev did the trick
<fosco_> :)
<cbwcjw> What the...
<compilerwriter> Ladies and Gents is Kubuntu not supposed to automatically mount cd-rom drives when we put media into them these days or is that something I had set up and lost when I did a clean install?
<Sp0tKubuntu> When installing Kubuntu, and choose manual harddisc partition, then there is alot of choices, / /home, and so on! Now i have made a partition for each one of them, is that stupid?
<cadaverpimp> Is there an app that can mirror my partition? I got a new HDD and I want to leave WinXP on it (500GB) and put Kubuntu on the new drive (1TB)
<Sp0tKubuntu> I have / = 15Gb, and /boot =5Gb and /home 53Gb and /tmp 5Gb and /usr 5Gb, and /var 5Gb, and /srv 5 Gb, and /opt 5Gb. and /usr/local 5Gb, and then /swap 5Gb
<FatherCarbon> Sp0tKubuntu: you should really only need a partition for root (/), and optionally home (/home) (having /home on a separate partition is always a good choice)..and another partition for swap, you don't need one for each
<zaapiel-mobile> sup
<Sp0tKubuntu> FatherCarbon: Ok, but what if i want to save packets? Not only settings stored in home? Then i make a?
<zaapiel-mobile> lalalala
<FatherCarbon> what do you mean by packets? tcp packets?
<Sp0tKubuntu> FatherCarbon: Appz and system settings there is NOT saved in home?
<WaltzingAlong> Sp0tKubuntu: for desktop linux i have done both one partition for everything and split / and /home
<Sp0tKubuntu> I have also before
<Sp0tKubuntu> But i dosent save appz, only the settings for them
<FatherCarbon> oh, you mean packages? well all your important settings and files will be on /home..downloaded packages will be stored somewhere on /
<Sp0tKubuntu> Hmm ok, but where in root?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Thats different from packAGE to packAGE?
<Sp0tKubuntu> :-P
<erle-> why are you using adept in kubuntu? it really sucks
<FatherCarbon> usually /usr/bin or somesuch
<WaltzingAlong> erle-: what do you suggest?
<martijn81> is there a kpackagekit for intrepid available
<Sp0tKubuntu> If i then make / + / home + /usr, then its ok?
<erle-> i don't know but even synaptic is better, WaltzingAlong
<erle-> WaltzingAlong, appearently it was more important for the kde crew to have a kde/qt-app
<WaltzingAlong> erle-: user otherwise it means bundling other libraries just for that one program
<erle-> WaltzingAlong, yeah, but adept is really unusable
<erle-> it is ugly and user unfriendly
<WaltzingAlong> erle-: yeah not a fan myself
<erle-> everybody is not
<erle-> the few kubuntu users i know install synaptic and firefox right after installing kubuntu
<Sp0tKubuntu> Then make a even better one yourself? .-)
<erle-> Sp0tKubuntu, i am not using kde
<erle-> Sp0tKubuntu, it was just a suggestion
<Sp0tKubuntu> Then dont whine? Or make it for them, help them :-)
<Sp0tKubuntu> Im just teasing you :-)
<erle-> i don't want to touch the c++ crap, sorry ;)
<Sp0tKubuntu> :-D
<Sp0tKubuntu> I dont have a clue about programming at all
<erle-> i am just trying out kde4.2 / kubuntu jaunty alpha4 in virtualbox
<Sp0tKubuntu> I just want to know wich dir in root to make partitions for saving downloaded and installed packages
<Sp0tKubuntu> I cant playback DVD, only in Ubuntu
<erle-> any dvd?
<Sp0tKubuntu> KDE have problems with my chipset i think
<erle-> or hollywood dvds?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Any
<Sp0tKubuntu> All..
<erle-> with css copy protection
<Sp0tKubuntu> Dosent matter
<Sp0tKubuntu> Have the css file, still lagg
<Sp0tKubuntu> Its a known problem with Santa Rosa chipset i surpose
<Sp0tKubuntu> And KDE
<Sp0tKubuntu> Because, when i boot Ubuntu 8.10, install 2 codes, it runs fine, no lagg
<erle-> by the way, german localisation of kubuntu sucks, too :D
<Sp0tKubuntu> And that from live CD
<Sp0tKubuntu> The danish is "OK" but not totally good
<WaltzingAlong> erle-: :(
<erle-> but nice job, kde4.2 / kubuntu looks good
<Sp0tKubuntu> Well. then i delete my system/disc again and start all over! See you in a couple of hours
<Sp0tKubuntu> Heey! one more thing i forgot! Is there a fix for 32 bit to run 4Gb RAM?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Just want to know before i go 64bit again
<Sp0tKubuntu> Nah, maybe i just go Ubuntu then :-)
<erle-> Sp0tKubuntu, you can not have 4 gig ram in 32 bit
<fosco_> Sp0tKubuntu: yes
<erle-> because of crappy hardware design of pcs
<Sp0tKubuntu> Theres no fix?
<erle-> this is not a software problem
<fosco_> Sp0tKubuntu: you can manually recompile your kernel with activated HIMEM option or use server-kernel
<Sp0tKubuntu> Hmm, in Windows u just have to get SP1
<Sp0tKubuntu> fosco_: U lost me there :-D
<Sp0tKubuntu> fosco_: Im new in linux
<fosco_> that's the way it is :)
<erle-> Sp0tKubuntu, it just displays 4 gig
<erle-> it cannot use it
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ahh ok
<erle-> Sp0tKubuntu, this is just a fix for microsofts support problem
<Sp0tKubuntu> Then i go 64 bit again! :-)
<erle-> Sp0tKubuntu, everybody called them
<Sp0tKubuntu> And install 8Tb RAM :-D
<erle-> you cannot have that, too
<Sp0tKubuntu> I know :-)
<erle-> 256 gig is limit of amd64
<Sp0tKubuntu> But thats the limit in 64 bit
<Sp0tKubuntu> 64 bit = 8Tb RAM support
<erle-> Sp0tKubuntu, yeah, but the memory adresses are just 40 bits physical and 48 bits virtual
<erle-> no 64 bit adresses in amd64
<Sp0tKubuntu> Divided?
<erle-> or intel's copy
<compilerwriter> Can one edit ones /etc/fstab/ and change the noauto to auto on cdrom0 and cdrom1 so that those drives will be mounted when one puts in media or will that cause issues and needless error messages on bootup if there is no media present.
<erle-> Sp0tKubuntu, 40 bit memory addresses mean 1 terabyte ram possible
<Sp0tKubuntu> Well. be back later :-)
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ok :-)
<novolinux> ciao
<WaltzingAlong> novolinux: cioa
<novolinux> solo inglese?
<WaltzingAlong> si
<novolinux> male per me allora ciao
<WaltzingAlong> but there are channels for other languages too
<matt123> hi!  Do you know if you still use fstab to manually mount a drive? or is there a new way?
<Hardhead> I'm an Ubuntu user, and I just installed KDE Desktop to give it a try.  It looks awesome, but I can't get my dual monitor setup to work on my desktop.  No matter what I do in the Display setting, the monitors are always  clones of each other (I have a Thinkpad with a monitor plugged in, and it worked fine under the default Gnome).
<astromme> Hardhead: You should be able to use the gnome tool if that worked for you
<astromme> Hardhead: I'm not sure exactly what it's called but it's something like gnome-resolution-configuration or gnome-xrandr-something
<Hardhead> Hrm.  OK, thanks.
<Hardhead> OK... I have the monitor set at the right resolution, but I still can't get it to go dual setup.  If I go into the Display GUI setting, I try to set the built-in laptop screen to the right of the VGA screen, hit "Apply," and... it's still a clone.
<blueraven> is kubuntu slower than ubuntu?
<blueraven> hi itewsh
<blueraven> this channel is all bots
<blueraven> hi vince bot
<itewsh> hu
<blueraven> how?
<blueraven> itewsh are you actually there?
<itewsh> yes ?
<blueraven> k, is kubuntu slower than ubuntu?
<itewsh> hmm, it depends on the way you use your environment
<siekacz> for me KDE is a little bit faster than gnome
<blueraven> well, why would I want to use one over the other?
<blueraven> just the way it looks?
<itewsh> and the way you have to use it !
<blueraven> so the interface
<blueraven> mostly I surf the web, listen to music, and download stuff
<tim56> hey i'm trying to install 4.2 and can't do step 3:
<tim56> You can add the package signing key with this command:
<tim56> gpg
<tim56> but I get an error
<itewsh> blueraven: you should try each of them and keep the one you'll prefer
<lovre> erm, how do i change themes? (kubuntu 8.10)
<lovre> i dont see themes manager in system settings
<tim56> lovre: mines under -> look & feel -> appearance.
<lovre> tim56: when you go in appeareance, what then? How do i install a custom theme to change complete windows appeareance?
<tim56> lovre: my computers on the fritz right now (upgradeing to 4.2 at the moment) but i see both a "get new themes" and a "instal theme file" inside splash screen and icons tab. Maybe they are in the other tabs too (i'll check but its not working)
<lovre> tim56: i see
<lovre> by the way, how can i upgrade to 4.2? if its out of beta....
<gorgonizer> lovre: there are instructions here: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<lovre> gorgonizer: ok, ty
<tim56> lovre: if I get it work properly I'll share how I did it.
<gorgonizer> no problem, if you have any issues, let me know..
#kubuntu 2009-02-07
<gorgonizer> as I have been on 4.2 since the first beta..
<lovre> gorgonizer: is 4.2 released or is it still in beta?
<tim56> gorgonizer: I got an error in adept http://pastebin.com/d7befbba what should I do?
<gorgonizer> lovre: it has had its final release, but it is in experimental repos for Intrepid..
<blueraven> can I ditch windows for ubuntu? what functionality might I lose?
<lovre> gorgonizer: so if i dont want any trouble, i would not install it now, correct?
<gorgonizer> tim56: at the command line, you will need to do  sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa3_all.deb
<blueraven> can ubuntu support things through usb like any mp3 player, psp etc?
<blueraven> and what about games like sims 2?
<blueraven> I know wine runs windows program but I don't know how extensive that is
<blueraven> and I have usb devices I need to use
<gorgonizer> lovre: having done it myself, there are so few problems with the install process (esp if you can get help from here) that the additional functionality of 4.2 outweighs any minor install issues..
<gorgonizer> blueraven: what USB devices are you looking to use?
<lovre> blueraven: i think you wont have any problems with usb devices, but wine wont run all games. It did run most of them for me, like CounterStrike...
<lovre> gorgonizer: erm... since im not an advanced user, can you enlighten me with just a few of important ones of those additional functionalities?
<blueraven> so, is there no reason to have windows anymore?
<gorgonizer> blueraven: there is an application database on the Wine website so you can check whether the programs you want to use work well under Wine..
<tim56> blueraven: if the usb device works like a mass storage device (thumb drive) it will work no problem. Wine does most everything but not 100% check their website to see if you program runs well
<blueraven> is windows unnecessary then?
<gorgonizer> blueraven: for me, there hasn't been a need for Windows for a while, but I don't really play games that often..
<tim56> blueraven: depends on what you really want. I would suggest you dual boot for a few months before ditching windows
<gorgonizer> lovre: are you using KDE 4.1?
<lovre> gorgonizer: yes, kde 4.1.3
<blueraven> dual boot partitions my harddrive right? can I do that while vista is already on it and it won't hurt what I already have by partitioning it?
<gorgonizer> lovre: it has been so long since I used 4.1.x that I cannot remember, but I like System monitoring tools, for which there were no plasmoids when I used 4.1.3..
<tim56> blueraven: ya I've done that a dozen or more times, but haveing a backup is allways a good idea before messing with partitions
<blueraven> awesome
<blueraven> I'm tired of windows 100 services running and even after disabling you still have a good 50+ services..also cleaning the registry until it causes problems etc
<lovre> gorgonizer: are there still folder views on desktop, i heard you can go back to old desktop style, the full surface concept
<gorgonizer> lovre: yes that can now be changed to show the Desktop folder (like in KDE 3.5)
<gorgonizer> lovre: http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.2_Feature_Plan lists the features that KDE 4.2 has in place (and some that were not completed in time, I guess will be added to either 4.2.x releases, or wait for 4.3)
<lovre> thanx
<gorgonizer> lovre: 4.2 will be the default desktop in Jaunty (the next release), so if you are happy with 4.1, it may be worth waiting, though I would give it a try ;)
<lovre> gorgonizer: ok, ill give it a try....  staring now :d
<gorgonizer> lovre: do you use the command line at all?  as I found it easier via command line than via Adept..
<lovre> gorgonizer: just one more thing, it says to uninstall any widgets/plasmoids, how do i do that? is it enough just removing them from desktop?
<gorgonizer> lovre: fromt he wording you will need to remove the plasmoids package that 4.1.3 uses, bare with me, and I will find it..
<gorgonizer> lovre: you can also ignore the issue they mention with KDE Office..
<lovre> gorgonizer: i have..
<lovre> gorgonizer: allready stared........ or i think so.. dunno
<gorgonizer> kdeplasmoids is the package you will need to remove I believe..
<lovre> 80%
<lovre> 90%
<lovre> fingers crossed
<sparr> KDE seems to only recognize mouse movement when computing the time to turn on the screen saver.  Keyboard input and even mouse button events have no effect.  What could have caused that, and how do I fix it?
<gorgonizer> hmmm, wnet faster than mine did ;)
<lovre> gorgonizer: ye, fasssst net
<gorgonizer> ahhh, are you indicating the download completion?
<lovre> gorgonizer: now it wants me to set password for mysql server 5.0
<lovre> gorgonizer: yes
<gorgonizer> do you use MySQL?  I would either leave it blank, set it to your user password, or if you have a root password you use, use that instead..
<lovre> will this sql server be visible from others on the LAN? since im in a BIG network..?
<gorgonizer> lovre: I am fairly sure it will not be, but you can always firewall it off afterwards.. but I would assume that it is set to accept requests from localhost only by default...
<lovre> gorgonizer: wem, im having some problems, i encountered an error
<lovre> gorgonizer: http://pastebin.com/m4fad2bd6
<gorgonizer> lovre: you will need to enter the following at a command prompt: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa7_i386.deb
<lovre> gorgonizer: ok, what now
<lovre> gorgonizer: press ok?
<gorgonizer> then, from the same prompt, run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gorgonizer> yeah press okay, then run that first command in konsole
<lovre> gorgonizer: ok.. what now
<gorgonizer> so you have ran sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa7_i386.deb ??
<lovre> yes
<lovre> and the other onw
<lovre> one
<gorgonizer> did that complete?
<lovre> yes
<lovre> on the second one, it finished but gave me a warning: http://pastebin.com/m388a05ee
<gorgonizer> lovre: run   sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get install -f
<lovre> Errors were encountered while processing:
<lovre>  kate
<gorgonizer> then re-run   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lovre>  ksysguard
<lovre>  kdebase-plasma
<lovre>  kdebase-workspace-bin
<lovre> gorgonizer: nothing change
<gorgonizer> what errors is it giving?  can you pastebin them for me?
<gorgonizer> try   sudo apt-get install libplasma3
<gorgonizer> let me know if that installs..
<ubuntu_> Hmfff
<lovre> gorgonizer: it returned this: http://pastebin.com/m64dd8adc
<gorgonizer> tim56: did 4.2 install correctly?
<ubuntu_> Kde 4.2 Powa (L)
<lovre> gorgonizer: its fixed with "sudo apt-get -f install", i think it installed libplasma3 and rest
<lovre> gorgonizer: what now?
<lovre> gorgonizer: ok, its starting to upgrade
<gorgonizer> ahhh, that is good to know..
<lovre> gorgonizer: :)
<lovre> gorgonizer: as you said, no big problems, till now anyway
<lovre> gorgonizer: ok, i think its done. what now?
<tim56> well that didn't work
<gorgonizer> lovre: yeah, when I did it, I had to get round these issues on my own, and since I have tried to help as many as I could, as 4.2 is worth the minor pain it can inflict during install ;)
<gorgonizer> tim56: what happened?  still on 4.1.3?
<tim56> it installed, but I couldn't see any of the title bars. or use any hot keys like alt+tab
<lovre> gorgonizer: ye, thank you very much for this guidance, maybe you could write it down somewhere and just give links to people, since i believe same errors happen to most people.
<lovre> gorgonizer: do i restart X now, or restart computer? or wot :)
<jeremie> hey i need help wene i dowload from adept, the speed is 20kb/s but when i download from a site its 300kb/s. can u help me??
<gorgonizer> lovre: if the install has completed, then I would recommend restarting tbh..
<lovre> gorgonizer: ok, bbiab
<lovre> ty
<gorgonizer> lovre: np..
<jeremie> hey i need help wene i dowload from adept, the speed is 20kb/s but when i download from a site its 300kb/s. can u help me??
<lovre> gorgonizer: oops, i cant shut down, when i press Leave, there is no menu :!!
<gorgonizer> jeremie: do you get the same speeds if you do any updates/installs from the command line?
<jeremie> i dont know how to uns the command line
<jeremie> *use
<lovre> gorgonizer: can i shutdown from konsole?
<gorgonizer> lovre: do a Ctrl + Alt +Backspace then, which will restart X..
<lovre> gorgonizer: ok
<gorgonizer> jeremie: is it a specific package you want to install, or just updates?
<tim56> gorgonizer: I'm having issues with 4.2 i can't see any titlebars to my applications
<gorgonizer> tim56: I am trying to think of the solution to that, as I had it myself.. do you get a desktop, or is it all black?
<tim56> i get desktop
<jeremie> it does that with everithing like updates, pakages (like supertux, mplayer ect)
<gorgonizer> tim56: if you right click, do you get options, mainly an option Appearance Settings?
<tim56> yep i can even change my deskop image
<gorgonizer> jeremie: in konsole, run  sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade  (All as one command)
<jeremie> ok ill try
<gorgonizer> tim56: is there a theme set?
<gorgonizer> tim56: also, do you get the panel at the bottom of the screen?
<jeremie> it does that at the end > E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<tim56> the theme is oxygen, i downloaded and set it to glowish, it didn't do anything (other than changing the theme)
<vbgunz> the latest updates for jaunty just broke the nvidia binary driver... I can login graphically *but* plasma never starts :(
<astromme> O.o
<astromme> what were the latest updates?
<gorgonizer> jeremie:  run  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade (I forget the second sudo, apologies)
<jeremie> ok ill try
<gorgonizer> tim56: is there a panel, or is it only the title bars that are missing?
<tim56> there is a panel
<tim56> I am using nvidia, so I'm disabling that now
<gorgonizer> tim56: I have nvidia, and it is working fine..
<jeremie> it works but its steel very slow :-(
<vbgunz> astromme: not sure. I booted back in and though X seems to start, I cannot login. I reinstalled the nvidia driver but I am guessing plasma never starts... I never get pass the splash screen
<gorgonizer> jeremie: it could be that which ever servers you are connecting too are slow atm..
<astromme> It seems like a plasma issue rather than a nvidia one.
<lovre> done!
<lovre> :D
<vbgunz> maybe. brb
<lovre> upgraded, working nice
<tim56> without nvidia driver, same problem
<gorgonizer> astromme: I agree..
<jeremie> ok but B4 i had FEDORA 10 and it was steel slow
<astromme> vbgunz: when you're at the "black screen" when loggin in can you do an alt-ctrl-f1 to get to a terminal, run DISPLAY=:0 konsole
<astromme> switch back to gui and see if you get a terminal
<jeremie> anyway thanks for the help
<astromme> if so, run "plasma" and see what happens
<lovre> gorgonizer: everything seems ok, thank you for help once again :D
<vbgunz> astromme: ok, will do that now, brb
<gorgonizer> lovre: no problem, I am glad that it worked :)
<gorgonizer> perhaps I should do some ducmentation then..
<gorgonizer> tim56: did the upgrade complete correctly?
<gorgonizer> if you open konsole, re-run  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tim56> it required forceing but it worked fine
<tim56> ya it's all installed expect gwenview
<gorgonizer> tim56: I am baffled then, of all the things to disappear, the title bars is the weirdest thing... that would seem to be to do the window manager.. which is why I would check to see if any kwin packages were missed in the upgrade..
<tim56> how can i check?
<tim56> amazing it's fixed with "sudo apt-get install kwin"
<tim56> thanks all
<gorgonizer> tim56: in the command line run   apt-cache policy kde-window-manager
<vbgunz> astromme: I just wanted to update you. unfortunately, I go to tty 1, DISPLAY=:0 konsole, switch back to X, the splash screen disappears *but* I see no konsole. right now am using the vesa driver at a horrible resolution :/
<andy---> Hi, I just installed the latest kubuntu and followed the instructions on the main page to upgrade to kde 4.2 but I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/m1b5e8541
<andy---> any help would be appreciated.
<astromme> vbgunz: hmm, that seems odd. Does the command seem to successfully work from the terminal? (No "application crashing" or other errors)?
<vbgunz> astromme: no errors or anything, just stays there as if waiting for input or something
<gorgonizer> andy---: run sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa7_i386.deb
<vbgunz> am checking xorg.logs
<gorgonizer> andy---: then complete the uppdate...
<vbgunz> dont know what I am looking for but a clue :)
<astromme> vbgunz: Hmm.... still odd. Do you have another DE on the system? Gnome/XFCE?
<vbgunz> astromme: no :(
<andy---> gorgonizer, that appears to be working. Thanks you.
<vbgunz> I am going through logs looking for errors now. am not seeing anything striking :/
<junior> hi, is it possible to change the order of my items on the launcher's favorites menu?
<gorgonizer> andy---: no problem, Ihadto run similar ommands about 3 times tocompletethe installwhenI did t..
<vbgunz> astromme: im gonna try turning effects off and see what happens
<andy---> gorgonizer, good to know. I'll know what to do if it happens again.
<vbgunz> astromme: brb
<junior> bump... dumb question?
<astromme> junior: 4.1 or 4.2? In 4.2 you can drag them around
<junior> astromme: 4.1.3
<astromme> junior: not sure... I don't think it's in 4.1. A workaround might be to remove them all then add them in the order you want
<vbgunz> astromme: just wanted to update you. the problem seems to be in effects
<astromme> vbgunz: yuck =/. Good luck
<junior> astromme: i tried to move them but it does not seem to work. i will follow your workaround suggestion. thanks
<vbgunz> astromme: go to .kde/share/config/kwinrc under compositing, if enabled=true, desktop gets stuck. if it is false, the de starts up
<vbgunz> no bigge, I can live without them in favor of my resolution :)
<vbgunz> thanks astromme :)
<andy---> How can I enable dual monitors in kde 4.2. Currently they are just mirrored. Is it possible to extend the desktop onto the second monitor?
<gorgonizer> are you using nvidia?
<andy---> ati
<gorgonizer> ahh, I am not too sure then, does the ati 3d drivers come with a config tool?
<andy---> I literally just installed kubuntu and did the upgrade to 4.2 and nothing else. Would it come with the correct 3d drivers?
<andy---> desktop effects seem to work fine
<gorgonizer> andy---: you can check the xorg.conf file, it should tell you the driver in there..
<andy---> my xorg.conf seems ridiculously short
<andy---> my device is "Configured Video Device"
<gorgonizer> andy---: it will be :) but does it list a driver?
<gorgonizer> if not, I am unsure, only really used nvidia on Linux..
<astromme> andy---: what card do you have?
<andy---> astromme, it's a 1900xtx
<astromme> andy---: that card is supported (with 3d I think too) with the free drivers (oss software)
<astromme> andy---: you should be able to go to System Settings -> Display and modify from there
<andy---> I see both displays there but they are right on top of each other and I cant drag them or anything. Not really any options on that page either.
<astromme> andy---: there is no way on the left to set a "left of" or "right of" option from the dropdowns?
<andy---> astromme, that used to be there in kde 4.1 but it didn't have any effect. Those options are no longer there in 4.2.
<astromme> andy---: ok, we'll do it from command line.
<andy---> astromme, thanks
<astromme> andy---: do an "xrandr"
<andy---> done
<astromme> from konsole, you should see two outputs (maybe more). List the outputs (like VGA) here
<andy---> yup
<andy---> paste the whole thing
<andy---> ?
<astromme> well, do you have an ouput like LVDS or VGA?
<astromme> or both?
<Gun_Smoke> Anyone know how to disable sound in Kopete?
<Gun_Smoke> bing bing bing sucks
<astromme> take the display that you want beside the other and do something like "xrandr --output VGA --auto --left-of LVDS" (assuming your two outputs are LVDS and VGA)
<astromme> Gun_Smoke: if the options aren'
<andy---> DVI-1 connected 1920x1200+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 518mm x
<astromme> ..... aren't in kopete, try kde system settings -> notifications
<astromme> andy---: ok, good, DVI-1 is one of your two. what's the other?
<andy---> and another that's the same but DVI-0
<astromme> cool
<astromme> xrandr --output DVI-1 --auto --right-of DVI-0
<astromme> andy---: see if that works
<andy---> says screen cannot be larger than 1920x1600 desired size 3840x1200
<astromme> andy---: ok, that's one of two things
<astromme> andy---: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2#Using_xrandr_to_do_useful_things
<astromme> It has your error message in it
<astromme> Basically in your xorg.conf Section "Screen" you need a SubSection "Display" with a Virtual 3840x1600 in it
<astromme> errr... Virtual 3840 1600 (1200 should work fine too, dunno)
<lovre> i notice that working with archives is quite slow in dolphin + ark. I click extract here, and ark runs about 20 seconds later.... any cure for this?
<andy---> astromme, I tried all that. My screen flashed after the randr command but it's still just mirrored
<astromme> andy---: hmm, that's odd.... try your luck in #radeon, I'm out of suggestions. Give them the xrandr command and the result
<andy---> ok thanks for all the help
<astromme> np, hope you get it solved
<jammen33> !kdenlive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdenlive
<lovre> erm, i have a problem
<gorgonizer> what is the problem?
<lovre> im trying to run a game (UT2004), and when i start it, there is a blank screen, and a message in the midlle, saying something like it cant display the video resolution, and to set display input to 1248*1024 (or something like that)... so i cant run ut2004 or any other game unless its set to that resolution. Why cant i run a fullscreen application on lower resolutions?
<gorgonizer> I guess that sis in Wine?  If so, I am unsure, I don't play that many games...
<gorgonizer> though I should :)
<lovre> gorgonizer: no, its not Wine, its linux version of game
<lovre> gorgonizer: also with UrbanTerror, which is linux game, i cant display resolutions that are not 1280x1024. Does this have anything to do with xorg.conf file, and can anything be done to enable other resolutions?
<gorgonizer> lovre: oh, I didn'y know there was a Linux version..
<gorgonizer> let me install UrbanTerror..
<lovre> gorgonizer: yes, there is ofcourse
<lovre> gorgonizer: i dont have urban terror atm, the game im trying to run is unreal tournament 2004, but the problem is the same
<cjae> !pendrive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pendrive
<cjae> !usbdrive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbdrive
<lovre> gorgonizer: never mind the games, it feels dumb knowing i cant run any resolutions other than my monitor native. I dont remember any issues regarding this on windows
<gorgonizer> ahh, well I haven't played unrealTournament for years, as I am terrible at it..
<cjae> !thumbdrive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thumbdrive
<gorgonizer> I have a widescreen monitor, so I am used to having it in only one resolution..
<cjae> !persistent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about persistent
<cjae> ?
<rushrushanna> i love the kubuntu ui...
<rushrushanna> gotto install it now
<rushrushanna> and see how it goes
<cjae> is apt torrent a solution yet?
<cjae> wow are the servers slow
<cjae> !apttorrent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apttorrent
<cjae> anyone got a successful kubuntu thumb drive install without use of usb or any other gui?
<shreyak> hey i wanted some help updating to kde 4.2
<BentFrank> A tooltip in my my Kubuntu taskbar repeatedly says "Newly updated software needs your system to be rebooted before it can be used" even after multiple reboots.  How can I flush that away?
<shreyak> i wanted to know if it was necessary to update my whole system to get kde 4.2
<szrhawaii> does anyone know what files i need to download to get kde running smoothly as a session
<szrhawaii> or to get it as a session
<szrhawaii> anyone know the files i need to download or a place on directions on how to install kde as a session
<DSSA> evening all
<noiesmo> just upgraded from gutsy to hardy and having problems getting my nvidia card working again with the nvidia driver I am currently on nv, my card is a geforce8600gt
<BentFrank> A tooltip in my Kubuntu taskbar repeatedly says "Newly updated software needs your system to be rebooted before it can be used" even after multiple reboots.  How can I flush that away?
<darkace> hey can anyone help me the sound is not working in amarok
<darkace> i have kubuntu intrepid
<Laruft> check the volume is up or not muted in kmix
<Laruft> took me a while to work out how to set system volume too
<aldo> hola
<darkace> volume at 100%
<aldo> hay alguien ahi?
<darkace> still no sound
<darkace> system sounds like start up or shutdown are working
<aldo> español
<darkace> please help in english
<aldo> what's your problem?
<aldo> darkace
<blafard> hi, when i click on the knetworkmanager icon in the taskbar, the menu items are briefly (less than a second) visible and then the text disappears.  i can still see the icons but no text.
<JontheEchidna> blafard: are you running an older nvidia card?
<blafard> when i click on one of the menu items, it pops up whatever window it is supposed to but the same thing happens there.  No text.  This is only in knetworkmanager
<blafard> yes i am
<JontheEchidna> It's a problem with the graphics drivers
<JontheEchidna> the latest beta drivers for your card in 9.04 fix this issue
<JontheEchidna> there are some workarounds, however
<JontheEchidna> in just a minute I can pull a workaround up
<blafard> thank you.
<blafard> i didn't know what was causing the problem which made it hard to google.  I couldn't find anything for that particular symptom.
<JontheEchidna> blackflag: kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JontheEchidna> then in Section "Screen"
<JontheEchidna> Put: Option "RenderAccel" "False"
<JontheEchidna> save, log out, press alt + e to restart X
<blafard> sorry, you are talking to me, right?
<JontheEchidna> oh, yes
<JontheEchidna> blackflag: sorry
<JontheEchidna> When I was in intrepid I put it under this option:
<JontheEchidna> Option		"AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
<binMonkey> hi.  i enabled the restricted driver for my ati 200m card and now my machine hangs at shutdown.  i've tried the alsa fix but that doesn't work.  does anyone have an idea?
<PowerGoats> how would I disconnect from the network automatically ? sudo ifconfig eth0 down ?
<blafard> thank you, JontheEchidna.  That seemed to resolve my problem.  I appreciate your help.
<JontheEchidna> blackflag: You're welcome
<blafard> ha, i'm not blackflag
<r3db0x> anyone know why i can install the 32bit version but the 64bit wont start X....i have an amd 64bit proc
<issac> haha
<issac> does this support voice chat?
<Moosquito> alguien que hable español
<koe-kto> gde ya?
<koe-kto> 4to eto za kanal?
<koe-kto> ya novi4ek...
<koe-kto> ()_o
<DevinM> hey, can someone help me with something please? it's more trivial than anything
<cjae> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<cjae> !bootsplash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash
<cjae> ok I want rid off the kubuntu boot screen, and I mean the one that covers all the text when you boot your machine, I have removed quiet and splash from the end of my kernel in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cjae> do I have to tell grub to reconfigure?
<cjae> when you try to search google, ppl have mistaken this BOOT splash with the LOGIN splash and the info pretty much points to different login screens
<cjae> this is very annoying
 * cjae thinks that kubuntu users are very social and are out on friday night with their irc clients on
<szrhawaii> does anyone here have dual sessions
<szrhawaii> except us i guess
<cjae> szrhawaii: right
<cjae> win and lin?
<szrhawaii> nope kde and gnome
<szrhawaii> i use my win in virt machine
<cjae> not here
<szrhawaii> I guess ill try the ubuntu channel why you in here cjae
<szrhawaii> #ubuntu
<cjae> just kde thats it
<cjae> like to use my two most used guis in their native environment (k3b and ktorrent)
<szrhawaii> guess im still banded from ubuntu channel
<szrhawaii> i like k3b and ktorrent
<szrhawaii> those are great programs
<szrhawaii> I havent had a problem with them yet
<szrhawaii> i wonder when they will expand on there kopetes list of messengers
<cjae> great is an understatement
<cjae> best is better
<szrhawaii> yeah ill give that to you
<cjae> used to not be able to run kde app in gnome, but you can now but they are still ugly... retracted haven't used gnome for awhile but they were ugly last time I did
<cjae> kde 4.2 is very nice too
<jammen33> i wish there was support skype in kopete
<cjae> brb
<szrhawaii> do they even have anything for skype
<pisnaz> hello all
<jammen33> there is skype for skype
<jammen33> but not in kopete
<szrhawaii> oh they havent invented a plugin for it yet
<szrhawaii> is there a pidgin website or something to check out info
<szrhawaii> or give ideas
<jammen33> idk
<keres> szrhawaii:
<keres> pidgen.im
<keres> http://www.pidgin.im/
<szrhawaii> i just found it
<szrhawaii> thanks
<jammen33> kopete doesnt even have voice chat suport for msn
<syockit> so far, what has it? aMsn?
<cjae> !kickoff
<ubottu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<cjae> can anyone tell me if you can edit kickoff favorites yet ... yes or no, I would like to add opera in there
<jammen33> yes
<cjae> just figured it out
<cjae> thanks
<cjae> much better
<cjae> konqueror is just too incompatible with so many sites
<jammen33> yea
<cjae> even when you switch it to report as ff 2.0
<syockit> ya I wonder why? I thought khtml is close to webkit
<kannan> "Use my KDE styles in GTK application" make firefox looks ugly.. i.e tabs doesn't appear smooth.. any other theme ?
<syockit> kannan: http://forum.kde.org/how-to-integrate-firefox-into-kde-t-17786.html for kdefirefox
<szrhawaii> why dont you use the firefox themes
<szrhawaii> rather then the kde themes
<syockit> szrhawaii: yeah, but there are still issues firefox themes won't solve
<szrhawaii> like?
<syockit> like widgets for example. radio buttons don't look good
<cjae> firefox installs gnome crap on a pure kde install doesn't it?
<syockit> cjae: not if you don't install recommends
<syockit> cjae: the culprit is ubufox
<syockit> cjae: if possible disable recommends when installing firefox
<cjae> syockit: what is reccomends
<cjae> -c
<cjae> oh I get it
<szrhawaii> oh i dont use those
<syockit> In synaptics, you can disable recommends in preferences. In apt-get, you add the --no-install-recommends flag
<szrhawaii> widgets and radio buttons are more graphical than i need i got tired of them after a while it seemed like they were taking up space
<cjae> syockit: how from cli?
<syockit> sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends install firefox-3.0
<cjae> sweet
<cjae> syockit: is that also the icecat/weseal or ape - browser?
<syockit> I always disable recommends for many things, except system utilities I know nothing about
<cjae> whatever they call it now
<szrhawaii> syocit you know anything about splash screens
<syockit> cjae: it'll come with firefox-3.0-branding, so no iceweasel stuff
<szrhawaii> besides what they are
<syockit> szrhawaii: for which program?
<syockit> usplash? kdm splash?
<cjae> syockit: I have to reboot to see if my usb ubuntu is going to work but have to quick questions ... related when I get back if thats ok
<syockit> if you're lucky you'll still catch me here
<cjae> k
<szrhawaii> well i put in startupmanager and put in a new splash i know works cause i used it on another system before but for some reason when i delete the stock splash screen and replace with the new one there is no splash screen only text
<syockit> ah, usplash then
<szrhawaii> yep
<szrhawaii> for some reason startupmanager doesnt work anymore on the current kde gnome
<syockit> I forgot how to modify them usplash... last time I did was on edgy
<szrhawaii> it helps get rid of the splash but not but a new one in
<szrhawaii> i got usplashes i know work
<szrhawaii> but its just making them show up at the begining
<syockit> szrhawaii: what's your ls -l /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so
<szrhawaii> let me check
<syockit> szrhawaii: you can follow this guide http://jayant7k.blogspot.com/2007/06/change-boot-splash-screen-ubuntu.html
<syockit> if you understand where usplash files are placed, that guide shouldn't be a problem
<szrhawaii> i can find most of them
<szrhawaii> if i do locate usplash-artwork.so
<spooky_d> Hello
<dr_Willis> Mello
<cjae> syockit: worked great, anyway, I love pure kde but installed disk creator and mount manager (which I dont think I needed since the adoption of ntfs into kernel) could I have used the no recommedation with these apps as well?
<spooky_d> I am having trouble with the 9.04 - I have upgraded from 8.04->8.10 and I am missing a few features.
<dr_Willis> The alpha release? info on that in #ubuntu+1
<cjae> syockit: they both have gnome stuff I believe, and with the speed of the ubuntu servers being what it is less I have to update the better as well
<spooky_d> For network connection I had the knetworkmanager (the KDE3 network manager) running - now it doesn't start automatically and I have no 'network connector'
<spooky_d> what should I start instead?
<syockit> cjae: maybe not. You have to understand what your apps need to get its features to work.
 * cjae wonders what he did different than disk creator to make it work, followed pendrive kubuntu and ubuntu persistent to a t
<syockit> cjae: So for example, if you know firefox doesn't depend on gnome, you can remove the marking. That's why using aptitude is easier, it lets you check why softwares are installed
<syockit> spooky_d: can run knetworkmanager from command line?
<syockit> spooky_d: my knetworkmanager also stops starting automatically
<cjae> syockit: thought ubuntu developers are insisting on apt since they are going to "tweak" optimize for it
<syockit> syockit: you gonna be needing GUI for easier work. if apt, then synaptic
<spooky_d> syockit: I thought that there was a replacement for knetworkmanager I wasn't aware of.
<dr_Willis> I rember some alternatve to network manager.. but never needed it
<syockit> syockit: seems to be. I wasn't informed of anything at all
<dr_Willis> wicd ?
<dr_Willis> !info wicd
<ubottu> Package wicd does not exist in intrepid
 * dr_Willis is getting old and senile
<szrhawaii_> there are a few of them in your package manager
<syockit> dr_Willis: do you know why knetworkmanager is stopping to start automatically?
<dr_Willis> Stopping to start ?
<dr_Willis> Failing to start up at login you mean?
<syockit> dr_Willis: err, the language is difficult here
<syockit> yeah
<szrhawaii_> if you go to edit connections then wireless it does automatically refresh
<spooky_d> yes, it's no longer starting automatically, even if in the previous session I had it running
<syockit> same here
<szrhawaii_> Mine worked a minute ago
<dr_Willis> never had any problems with it. so ive never dug into network manager. sorry.
<bdizzle> hi
<syockit> I think that started a week ago
<szrhawaii_> but i went to the access point and refreshed it
<syockit> dr_Willis: have you restarted your computer?
<bdizzle> could someone help me get the mplayer plugin to work with firefox? I can't get it to ever work
<szrhawaii_> then came back and all good
<szrhawaii_> bdizzle is it not playing externally
<szrhawaii_> or internally
<bdizzle> internal to the site
<szrhawaii_> so your on a site and no video is streaming
<bdizzle> yes
<szrhawaii_> did you just install this os
<bdizzle> no
<bdizzle> it will load mplayer on it, but then no video or sound will show
<szrhawaii_> so its connecting but then nothing
<bdizzle> yes
<spooky_d> what are the packages marked with 'p' by aptitude?
<ricardo_> hi
<spooky_d> when I do an aptitude search?
<spooky_d> Hi, ricardo_
<cjae> syockit: thanks for the heads up
<ricardo_> i was just posting ideas on brainstorm
<ricardo_> vote
<ricardo_> if u like
<szrhawaii_> bdizzle have you played with the settings yet in edit>prefrences>applications
<bdizzle> not sure, let me try
<ricardo_> new in ubuntu?
<bdizzle> no sadly
<ricardo_> why sadly
<bdizzle> just usually used flash to view videos
<ricardo_> ?
<bdizzle> because I've been using it for nearly a year, this should be something easy to get working
<szrhawaii_> you might need to change the actions
<ricardo_> try gnash
<ricardo_> or flashplayer 10 package
<szrhawaii_> or freeflashplugin
<bdizzle> hold on
<ricardo_> that too
<ricardo_> freeflashplugin is at ubuntu sources
<bdizzle> I can't even figure out what kind of file it is that it is trying to play
<ricardo_> open it with firefox
<bdizzle> I am opening it in firefox
<szrhawaii_> my bad its spelled flashplugin-nonfree
<bdizzle> yeah, i've got that installed
<bdizzle> its an .avi file its trying to play
<ricardo_> that chages the story
<szrhawaii_> do you have the swdecplugin
<bdizzle> let me check
<ricardo_> totem doesnt open .avi?
<szrhawaii_> that should play easily with your mplayer
<szrhawaii_> mplayer does
<dr_Willis> or vlc.
<zaapiel> on a default kubuntu install is ssh turned on?
<dr_Willis> its all about the codecs  some times.
<szrhawaii_> even kaffiene does
<dr_Willis> zaapiel,  no.
<ricardo_> yeah mplayer opens even betamax movies
<bdizzle> yeah, I've got mplayer, vlc and kaffeine installed
<zaapiel> damn
<bdizzle> the problem is that firefox wants to open mplayer to view embedded videos
<ricardo_> most of the time yes
<bdizzle> zaapiel: it should be
<dr_Willis> theres several mplayer-and other 'plugins' for firefox you could try
<ricardo_> who uses kde4.2 ?
<bdizzle> just open terminal or konsole and ssh -X (whatever)
<bdizzle> ricardo_: I do on my desktop, which is about 45 minutes away from me right now
<spooky_d> one more problem: during boot, my screen is black - and there's no progress indication whatsoever
<ricardo_> usplash bug?
<tekteen> Can someone help me with my bash script? I am trying to create an array from a file with each element being a line of the file. http://pastebin.com/m1db49fa. The output it appended to the end of the script.
<ricardo_> i have no idea...
<dr_Willis>  the ssh SERVER is not installed by default. :)
<ricardo_> did you try installing another usplash?
<bdizzle> szrhawaii_: I don't see the swdec even in adept
<ricardo_> spooky
<spooky_d> ricardo_: I will try now.
<spooky_d> I have it, and I have kubuntu-artwork-usplash installed as well
<ricardo_> try if the issue persist
<szrhawaii__> 22:21] <szrhawaii_> my .avi files use Mozplugger 1.10.2
<szrhawaii__> [22:22] <szrhawaii_> do you have that plugin thats a plugin to allow firefox to use external players
<szrhawaii__> [22:22] <szrhawaii_> that should link your mplayer to firefox if you dont have it
<szrhawaii__> [22:22] <szrhawaii_> i have mplayer only on my comp so i know mplayer works
<zaapiel> no i think its turned off by default
<ricardo_> have u tried kde 4.2?
<spooky_d> could be a problem the fact that my xres=1920, yres=1200 in my usplash.conf?
<spooky_d> perhaps the mode couldn't be initialized
<ricardo_> yes it could, you can change usplash resolution in startup manager
<spooky_d> ricardo_: I am with the kubuntu 9.04 - upgraded from 8.04->8.10
<ricardo_> 9.04 dev version?
<spooky_d> yes
<blafard> i am trying to install a wireless card using ndiswrapper.  It is a Belkin F5D6001, and I read that I should get the net8180 driver and then force ndiswrapper to use that driver with my device.  After doing this, i get nothing from iwlist wlan0 scan.
<ricardo_> you should report that bug
<szrhawaii> how is that is the desktop enviornment completely different spooky_d
<ricardo_> i am using kubuntu 8.10 with kde 4.2
<spooky_d> szrhawaii: I do not undestand the question :)
<ricardo_> i've posted bespin to be the default theme instead of oxygen for kubuntu
<szrhawaii> is the enviornment different then 8.10
<szrhawaii> the look and feel
<ricardo_> try it out spooky
<spooky_d> szrhawaii: can't remember, I made the switch some time ago.
<szrhawaii> you got a screenshot
<spooky_d> I didn't like it too much, 8.10, but I can't remember why.
<ricardo_> spooky_d: out bespin
<spooky_d> szrhawaii: no, not really fancy my desktop.
<spooky_d> ricardo_: what's bespin? how do I set this theme?
<Retj> spooky_d: bespin is the oiptional theme for kubuntu
<Retj> its the ''murrine'' of kde
<Retj> you can install it from adept manager
<gmathews> Hi, when I was copying something from a dVD to my HDD in kubuntu, the data could not be read so it failed. However, there is still a copy window that does not go away
<dr_Willis> Too many themes! too many choices! i have to think! egads.. :) i want windowsz back...
<gmathews> how can i kill it
<dr_Willis> or not.
<spooky_d> Installing now :)
<Retj> gmathews: Alt+F2 xkill + click on the window
<szrhawaii> xkill gmathews
<Retj> spooky_d i've posted a brainstorm idea
<Retj> spooky_d: to use it as default
<gmathews> jeez now my whole screen has gone black WTF
<dr_Willis> be CAREFULL when using xkill
<dr_Willis>  Never mind....
<dr_Willis> :)
<gmathews> who the hell codes these tgins
<gmathews> things
<Retj> gmathews
<dr_Willis> xkill = been around for 15+years
<Retj> gmathews ctrl+alt backspace
<spooky_d> oh
<Retj> Oops
<dr_Willis> Proberly it killed the parent process of the copy program also.. which was controling the rest of kde...
<dr_Willis> :)
<spooky_d> :D
<dr_Willis> BSOD!
<Retj> yeah i know
<Retj> so spooky_d
<cjae> syockit: ok firefox is win 98 ugly is that why it wanted to install all that other stuff?
<Retj> tell me
<szrhawaii> yeah watch where your aiming that x
<cjae> syockit: actually wine ugly
<dr_Willis> I thoght it was a little Skull and Crossbones.
<dr_Willis> but ive not used it in ages
<spooky_d> Retj: it lacks only one thing... color
<szrhawaii> it changes to the cursor
<Retj> you can change that spooky_d
<szrhawaii> but its a bold x now
<gmathews> never knew you had to restart stuff in linux
<syockit> cjae: hmm looks pretty fine here. you've followed : http://forum.kde.org/how-to-integrate-firefox-into-kde-t-17786.html for kdefirefox?
<Retj> spooky_d look for bespin - blue, on kde-look.org
<Retj> you're gonna love it
<spooky_d> I am looking right now ;))
<Retj> there's one that im using
<Retj> its called, low metal
<Retj> its better than leopard look
<szrhawaii> only now days you have to
<gmathews> i think kde is overrated
<cjae> syockit: no I just entered the cli command you gave me
 * dr_Willis thinks computers are overrated
<gmathews> been seeing a lot of bugs
<cjae> will check
<spooky_d> hmmm
<szrhawaii> i liked 3.5 better
<spooky_d> this is wrong.
<Retj> what is wrong
<dr_Willis> 'progress' comes in leaps and bounds at times.
<spooky_d> I only have 2 schemes when I search for blue on kde-look.org
<Retj> yeah kde4 is too buggy
<Retj> spooky_d bespin is really young, try bespin blue, anyway you can configure it on settings dialog
<Retj> those are only ''presets''
<spooky_d> I know.
<Retj> how can i send u and screenshot?
<spooky_d> sure
<szrhawaii_> why is the internet thing going on and off
<syockit> cjae: do check out the link
<syockit> Retj: so the best bespin for now is blue?
<cjae> syockit: ya I am but more gnome crap but oh well I guess?
<Retj> done
<Retj> u there?
<spooky_d> somehow, the color scheme does not apply to konsole
<Retj> there is an option
<Retj> in kwin
<syockit> cjae: it shouldn't install gnome if I'm not mistaken
<Retj> this is the thing
<spooky_d> what option?
<Retj> qt4 native apps has different decorations
<Retj> did u notice?
<Retj> check out the screenshot
<Retj> see the difference
<cjae> gtk qt engine and gtk2-engines-qtcurve syockit
<Retj> cjae what?
<spooky_d> it does look different, indeed.
<Retj> that's what i love from this theme
<cjae> Retj: ?
<syockit> cjae: that's no gnome
<spooky_d> wait a second, I'll be back
<Retj> cjae i dont know what you're talking about :P
<cjae> :P
<syockit> cjae: firefox runs on gtk anyway, so telling gtk to use qt engine isn't going to make stuff heavier
<cjae> syockit: yes but thats what the link says to install extra
<cjae> or are you saying its already installed
<syockit> cjae: only qtcurve is not installed by default I suppose.
<Retj> bespin is not wither
<Retj> either*
<Retj> syockit
<syockit> cjae: try sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends install gtk2-engines-qtcurve
<syockit> Retj: got 2 packages here, kwin and kde. which one?
<Retj> none
<Retj> syockit what do you want to install?
<blafard> sorry to repeat myself...i am trying to install a wireless card using ndiswrapper.  It is a Belkin F5D6001, and I read that I should get the net8180 driver and then force ndiswrapper to use that driver with my device.  After doing this, i get nothing from iwlist wlan0 scan.
<Retj> i dont know about hat blafard
<Retj>  syockit what do you want to install<?
<syockit> Retj: got bespin style installed
<syockit> Retj: kinda pretty
<Retj> i've posted a brainstorm idea
<Retj> to use it as dafault
<Retj> instad of oxygen
<spooky_d> doesn't work for me, retj
<Retj> what doesnt
<Retj> spooky_d
<spooky_d> after reboot, my color scheme didn't seem to apply at all
<spooky_d> and the firefox tabs looked incredibly scary
<Retj> there is an option
<Retj> in kwin decoration
<Retj> says: ignore bespin style colors
<spooky_d> yes, but that applies only to the title bar.
<spooky_d> not to the tabs
<spooky_d> in konsole/other things.
<Retj> no spooky_d on system settings -> apparance -> windows
<cjae> syockit: ok still ugly, changed about config to false and install oxygen theme
<cjae> syockit: and picked KMenu->System Settings->Appearance->GTK Styles and Fonts
<spooky_d> yes, but what do I do about the tabs?
<cjae> but there was no qt curve just qt
<spooky_d> they look incredibly grim, because of the color.
<Retj> spooky_d try bespin config dialog, at konsole type bespin
<spooky_d> yes, I have tried it, now it applied the color.
<spooky_d> but wait a second.
<Retj> nothing is perfect lol
<spooky_d> let's see what happens after I log out and log in again.
<galvanize> Hi all
<Retj> hi galvanize
<galvanize> I'm a Ubuntu user and I gave Kubuntu a try recently and I found that it was a bit more buggier and ran slower than Ubuntu. Anyone else find this?
<zaapiel> i updated to kde 4.2 and now my keyboard wont work
<spooky_d> yup, it worked.
<zaapiel> everything was working fine right before
<spooky_d> galvanize: what exactly runs slower?
<Retj> galvanize desktop effects kwin seem to be kind of slow on my pc
<Retj> i dont know if that is what you mean
<galvanize> spooky_d: opening of applications and sometimes the graphics would become a little screwy
<Retj> galvanize again i think its kwin
<spooky_d> might be because of desktop effects.
<Retj> do you use nvidia?
<Retj> galvanize
<galvanize> I had it set to none.
<Retj> still slow?
<galvanize> Retj: what is kwin?
<Retj> galvanize kwin is kde window manager, tends to run kind of slow on nvidia's machines
<Retj> when desktop effects are on
<galvanize> ah ok. I am running an nvidia laptop.
<galvanize> Also would you say Kubuntu is one of the better KDEs?
<Retj> galvanize actually yes
<Retj> galvanize but... still needs some work
<spooky_d> however, nothing beats KDE from SVN compiled by hand :D
<Retj> galvanize im impressed by plasma's versatility
<galvanize> oh ok. I have also triend OpenSUSE and I much preferred Kubuntu.
<Retj> me 2
<Retj> i hated opensuse
<galvanize> Most probably because I am an original Ubuntu user.
<Retj> i have my very own reasons
<Retj> opensuse has an excellent artwork
<galvanize> What were some of them?
<galvanize> Yes I did like the artwork and color scheme.
<Retj> but Yast is too complicated in some aspects
<Retj> for example
<galvanize> That is what I felt too. Somewhat confusing at times.
<Retj> installing X package
<Retj> yast tells you '' package a needs b and c to sintall'' ''OK''
<Retj> nothing more
<galvanize> hmm true
<Retj> you see how you will install those dependencies
<Retj> i was shocked
<galvanize> ha
<Retj> example 2, opensuse 11.1 still uses  KDE 4.0 mixed up with 4.2 and 4.2 features
<Retj> 4.1
<Retj> **
<galvanize> oh right I wasn't aware of that.
<Retj> Kubuntu has a LOT of potential
<Retj> but i think that canonical doesnt pay too much attention to it
<binskipy2u> anyone leave mint to go to Kubuntu?
<Retj> i have examples for that too
<galvanize> I think it does. I wish they would spend some more energy in Kubuntu now.
<Retj> i cant believe that being 8.10 version kubuntu has no original artwork
<syockit> hmm after installing bespin, I feel like the visual's faster
<syockit> that'd be good for my psychology
<Retj> i felt that too
<Retj> i guess i was nuts
<Retj> collective histeria?
<syockit> yup. Now I should push that for default. what's the brainstorm link again>
<Retj> i dont know if they aproved it
<Retj> its on idea sandbox
<Retj> brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<syockit> I see. Gonna have to wait then...
<zaapiel> my x11 is messed up but im not connected to my network
<zaapiel> how can i connect with iwconfig?
<zaapiel> im using wep
<syockit> Retj: too bad your link doesn't really show it in action. have to use it to actually see it
<Retj> i've posted a link to kde look
<Retj> read the description
<syockit> Retj: no, there're only screenshots there
<Retj> uhmm what did you expect? feel free to collaborate
<Retj> and post a solution with example
<syockit> dunno if posting on youtube would be an overkill
<Retj> you can try, make a video and ill poste it
<Retj> im using ''lwo metal
<Retj> ''low metal'' preset
<Retj> strongly recommend it
<GSF1200S> ok, anyone here know anything about hdmi and dvi output?
<GSF1200S> im fucking confused
<Retj> GSF1200S i dont
<GSF1200S> how can a 98ooGTX have an hdmi output, yet the newer 295gtx, etc have only dvi
<GSF1200S> and is dvi adapted to hdmi capable of 1080p
<GSF1200S> Retj: yeah, ive had a hard time getting answers for this
<Retj> GSF1200S you should try earlier
<Retj> or later
<Retj> as u like to see it
<GSF1200S> problem is.. I would just dual SLI 2 9800 GTXs, but SLI sucks on linux due to poor drivers
<GSF1200S> so 1 295gtx would outperform 2 9800's
<GSF1200S> yeah, ill do that..
<GSF1200S> ive been trying to ask around, haha
<Retj> GSF1200S this is what i just read ''problem is.. I would just dual (!/")/&·"=")=(&/$"/()&·)(/&)''
<Retj> ..linux drivers''
<GSF1200S> hahaha
<syockit> what's taht
<GSF1200S> i know, i would have read the same yesterday...
<Retj> hahaha
<Retj> well
<Retj> hardware issues are very common
<Retj> did u try google your issue?
<GSF1200S> its not an issue.. im trying to figure out if DVI converted to HDMI via adapter is capable of running 1080p
<Retj> well did you try googel whatever it is that you said up there?
<GSF1200S> if it is, than im getting a nvidia 295GTX for a vid card, and adapting to hdmi to the monitors
<GSF1200S> if not, then I buy 2 9800GTX's
<GSF1200S> yeah
<GSF1200S> hehe
<GSF1200S> ive been loosing my mind.. doesnt usually take me so long to figure stuff out
<Retj> my knowledge is about ubuntu
<Retj> lol
<GSF1200S> haha, same here
<Retj> and how to use it
<GSF1200S> i dont know shit about hardware
<Retj> same here
<lolipop> Hello, may i know how can i reinstall my kde ?
<Retj> linux has the biggest database in hardware
<GSF1200S> agreed
<Retj> lolipop hi lolipop
<Retj> why reinstalling it?
<GSF1200S> yeah, why?
<lolipop> Retj: because i had upgrade my kde from 4.1 to 4.2, and it cant start the kde now
<Retj> do you have gnome installed?
<syockit> Retj: that's why it beats most windows installation from scratch
<lolipop> Retj: yeap, i just installed gnome and using it now
<Retj> log in to gnome
<syockit> lolipop: looks like you have to force downgrade
<Retj> and... there is no fast-all-in-one method to uninstall kde
<syockit> lolipop: what are you on now?
<Retj> but i can tell you some tips
<lolipop> i'm on gnome now
<lolipop> is that compulsory to install mysql server for kde 4.2?
<Retj> yes becouse of akonadi
<syockit> damned akonadi
<Retj> amarok 2 uses mysql as well
<lolipop> but how if i have my own compiled mysql running?
<syockit> damned amarok2
<syockit> you can run 2 servers at once
<Retj> i dont know, check system settings
<Retj> so diu want the tips to uninstall kde or not
<lolipop> i dun wish to run 2 servers at once
<lolipop> Retj : yeah, please
<syockit> yeah, that'd be resource waste
<Retj> start by uninstalling kdelibs
<lolipop> syockit : yeap
<Retj> they will uninstall aaaaaaaaaaaall apps taht depends on them
<Retj> than uninstall whats left
<Retj> libplasma3 and all that stuff
<syockit> how do you know what's left?
<Retj> simple:
<Retj> check aout autoremovable packages in synaptic
<Andrew``> Hi all... I have just been given a 22" monitor .... I connected it up.. but the taskbar doesnt go all the way across... tried to drag it to no avail.. anyone help me?
<lolipop> Retj: then how can i reinstall my kde4?
<Retj> are you reading?
<Retj> lolipop?
<syockit> Andrew``: what happened?
<lolipop> yes
<Retj> lolipop start by uninstalling kdelibs and libplasma3
<syockit> Andrew``: only taskbar?
<lolipop> okay
<Andrew``> syockit, yes just the taskbar
<Retj> lolipop then uninstal autoremovable packages in synaptic
<syockit> Andrew``: have you unlocked it?
<lolipop> okay
<Retj> then deactivate kubuntu devel sources
<Andrew``> syockit,  its not locked
<Andrew``> at least I dont see anywhwere it isnt
<syockit> Andrew``: so when you click on the cashew, does the resizing slider show up?
<Retj> only then you'll be able tu install kubuntu-desktop meta package with 4.1 version
<lolipop> deactivate kubuntu devel sources means?
<Andrew``> ahh thanks syockit  :)
<Andrew``> I never noticed that before
<Andrew``> so that why I asked
<syockit> Andrew``: you can set minimum and maximum. never liked short taskbars tho
<Retj> uhm it'll be system: administration: software sources
<thor> hi
<thor> i have a problem with kde 4.2
<Retj> share thor
<thor> i dont have title bars on the applications
<Retj> are you using compiz?
<lolipop> okay Retj, i'm trying it now
<thor> no
<lolipop> thank you
<Retj> youre welcome lolipop
<Retj> lolipop i think that kde4.2 repo is  kubuntu-experimental
<thor> i cant even to move the window with my mouse or to resize windows
<Retj> that is the one that you have to deactivate
<Retj> ok thor
<Retj> open system settings
<Retj> are u using desktop effects?
<thor> no
<Retj> systemsettings/apparance window decoration
<Retj> are you using oxygen?
<thor> oxygen, yes
<Retj> try selecting another deco
<syockit> Retj: is intrepid 4.2 oxygen broken?
<lolipop> Retj, i'm on the apt-get install kubuntu-desktop now
<Retj> lolipop
<Retj> did you DEACTIVATE KDE 4.2 REPO?
<Retj> syokit, AFAIK no it is not
<Retj> IM using 4.2 riight now
<lolipop> Retj, yeap, i have comment it on /etc/apt/sources.list
<lolipop> commented*
<Retj> if u did it incorrectly it'll install 4,2 again
<thor> retj: i changed but still the same problem
<Retj> your pc supports desktop effects?
<lolipop> Retj, thank you bro
<Retj> thor?
<Retj> you're wellcome lolipop
<thor> ys
<thor> yes
<Retj> try enabling them thor
<piolinjazz> speak spanish
<Retj> hola piolin
<Retj> piolinjazz
<piolinjazz> holas
<piolinjazz> komo estamos
<Retj> cn sueño
<Retj> ^^
<piolinjazz> asi bastente
<piolinjazz> de donde ers
<Retj> necesitas ayuda en algo?
<Retj> caracas
<piolinjazz> no la verdad es k no mira estoy en mitravajo y estoy solo
<piolinjazz> asi k me decidi a komversar kon algien
<Retj> en konversation
<Retj> jaja
<piolinjazz> aa de caracas venezuela
<syockit> omg. Since, I'm seeing this often on #kubuntu, I suppose I should learn it
<piolinjazz> jajaj
<Retj> syockit seeing what?
<piolinjazz> so what
<syockit> spanish
<Retj> lol
<piolinjazz> yes
<piolinjazz> tukala xakala
<Retj> its very common but english is more universal
<syockit> I know only "hola" "vamos ninas vamos" "yo soy asi"
<piolinjazz> yapos
<Retj> hahahaha
<piolinjazz> en spanis
<Retj> need some practice
<piolinjazz> y k hacen men
<Retj> creo q soy el unico q habla español
<piolinjazz> asi parece
<piolinjazz> no ami me cuesta bastante en ingles
<syockit> i forgot the lyrics for a certain song
<Retj> which song
<piolinjazz> de heco me e puesto a estudiarlo pero me cuesta
<Retj> por que te cuesta?
<syockit> "sedi se dena, muchas cosas" or something
<Retj> la mejor manera de aprender a hablar
<Retj> es hablando
<piolinjazz> ssp
<piolinjazz> aaeso es
<Retj> hahaha syockit i dont know
<Retj> escucha musica en ingles
<piolinjazz> wow yes
<Retj> eso ayuda
<piolinjazz> si pero pasa k escuho bstante jazz
<piolinjazz> me entiendes
<Retj> pero el jazz es mas instrumental
<piolinjazz> soy jazzista y esoes lok mas escucho
<piolinjazz> sip
<Retj> todo buen musico escucha de todo
<Retj> hasta tambores
<piolinjazz> ssip
<piolinjazz> pero la verdad e k siempre me dediko a escuchar jazz
<Retj> passion is passion
<piolinjazz> de echo = pertenesco a un grupo de salsa
<piolinjazz> sip la musika latina es la mejor
<Retj> ahh tengo 4 pies izquierdos para bailar salsa
<piolinjazz> aa k bien
<piolinjazz> no yo solo la toko
<Retj> ehh no
<Retj> no es bien no se ni bailar el ojo
<piolinjazz> aa
<piolinjazz> k es el ojo
<piolinjazz> traduce
<Retj> olvidalo x-3
<piolinjazz> ojo pollo
<syockit> ah, it was "se dice de mi"
<Retj> hahahahaha
<piolinjazz> es eso
<Retj> u wherent close
<Retj> at all
<Retj> Oo anyone
<piolinjazz> mmm
<piolinjazz> ??????
<Retj> usas kde?
<Mamarok> Retj, piolinjazz could we plesae keep this English? There certainly is a lnaguage channel for your language out there
<Mamarok> *please
<Retj> he doesnt speak english AFAIK
<Mamarok> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Mamarok> Retj: well, there is #ubuntu-es
<Retj> tell that to him not me
<Mamarok> and #kubuntu-es
<Retj> leiste piolinjazz
<Retj> ?
<Mamarok> Retj: you tell him, I don't speak Sanish well enough :)
<Mamarok> *Spanish
<Retj> hes not talking anything too important
<Retj> anyway
<piolinjazz> ok thank you byebye
<Mamarok> still, this is an English speaking channel, so please respect that
<Retj> need any help mamarok?
<Mamarok> Retj: don't think so, no, thanks anyway :)
<Retj> kay
<syockit> retj: ah I found one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfBW66KSSVQ
<Retj> 	tabas piche de jo
<Retj> man syockit
<Retj> this is 09 right ? lol
<Retj> where did you un-buried this vid
<Retj> omg
<Retj> i can see dinosaurs behind that girl
<syockit> lolol
<Retj> anyone there?
<Retj> im kinda bored here
<Retj> someone ready to throw his/her pc out the window
<Retj> no body?
<RurouniJones> This is a help channel
<Retj> *sigh*
<RurouniJones> If you need help ask the question
<Retj> well im here to help
<RurouniJones> If no one is asking for help this is a quiet channel
<RurouniJones> #kubuntu-offtopic for chat
<RurouniJones> Although that is pretty quiet as well at the moment
<Retj> more quiet than this and it'll be a tumb
<RurouniJones> Well it IS sleepy-time in the US
<syockit> ah, there's kubuntu-offtopic?
<RurouniJones> No wait, I am thinking of Europe
<Retj> yeah syockit i thought exactly the same thing **WTF??**
<Retj> i think i've helped two guys so far
<Retj> if i didnt make it worse lol
<TTxT> anybody know a repository with qt 4.5?
<Retj> hi
<TTxT> hi
<Retj> uhmm no, you mean like devel version?
<TTxT> it is stable, if thats what u mean
<Retj> its beta as far as i know
<Retj> http://www.qtsoftware.com/about/news/qt-4.5-tech-preview-released
<Retj> you can download 4.5 preview from that page
<TTxT> sorry about that.... I dont know why I thought 4.5 was a stable version
<TTxT> :|
<Retj> lol, dont worry
<TTxT> one question
<Retj> sure
<Retj> one answer
<TTxT> when I open qt designer, the menus  are there but I cannot see any word
<TTxT> I dont know if I made myself clear
<Retj> uhmm yes
<Retj> might be a problem with widget color?
<Retj> and fonts?
<TTxT> I think I have the default ones...
<Retj> or.. that the fonts that qt designer is using are not installed on your system
<TTxT> That would be a strange think because qt assistant is ok
<TTxT> do u know what r those fonts?
<Retj> honestly no
<Retj> should be kde's default arial
<Retj> but im just guessing
<TTxT> I using ubuntu
<TTxT> maybe thats a problem
<TTxT> dont know
<Retj> it shouldnt
<TTxT> yeah
<Retj> when you install a kde app in ubuntu, it comes with kde libraries
<Retj> so i dont think it is that
<Retj> i know
<Retj> try running it as root
<TTxT> let me see
<Retj> im not covering your eyes
<TTxT> its the same
<Retj> are you using gtk-qt engine?
<TTxT> dont know...
<TTxT> let me sse
<Retj> i told u im not covering  your eyes
<v3trae> evening guys.
<Retj> evening
<Retj> im leaving
<TTxT> Retj: not installed
<Retj> any help b4 i go?
<Retj> try installing it TTxT
<TTxT> Retj: ok, thanks
<Retj> v3trae may i help u?
<v3trae> Retj: nah just hanging out in here
<Retj> kwl
<Retj> see you guy around
<TTxT> bye
<amogorkon> hello
<amogorkon> i have a question
<v3trae> !hi | amogorkon
<ubottu> amogorkon: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<amogorkon> i upgraded from 3.5 to 4.1 and now i'm on 4.2
<amogorkon> i noticed artsd still running in the background and wanted to get rid of it
<v3trae> amogorkon: sudo killall artad?
<amogorkon> as it's listed as removed dependency
<amogorkon> v3trae, remove as in apt-get remove arts :)
<v3trae> amogorkon: heh ah, not seeing the problem yet i suppose ;)
<amogorkon> but there i got a list of 67 packets and overall 163 MB that would be removed with it
<amogorkon> i don't want to remove 90% of my system accidentally :)
<v3trae> amogorkon: honestly i don't know enough about how apt-get works. If you were trying to do this through portage i could probably help =P
<amogorkon> i thought i'm in #kubuntu here, not #gentoo :)
<v3trae> amogorkon: lol, that's why i'm here, trying to learn D+
<amogorkon> lol
<v3trae> amogorkon: but i help out where i can
<v3trae> amogorkon: so you just wanna remove the one package, not all its deps
<amogorkon> i would like to know if i can remove these packets without hazard
<etech> what is the latest kubuntu L versionTS
<etech> is kubuntu hardy with kde3 now LTS or not?
<amogorkon> and/or if these packets can be reinstalled without hassle
<syockit> there are still many packages that depend on libarts
<syockit> mplayer for example
<TTxT> is kubuntu using pulseaudio?
<syockit> and those kde3 apps
<v3trae> amogorkon: hmmm. thats alot of packages to worry about.
<v3trae> amogorkon: i'd check the man for apt-get and see if there is a way to remove only the file specified.
<amogorkon> syockit, so better not to remove arts?
<BattleStarJesus> I'm using Kubuntu 8.10 and Compiz Fusion, I am looking for a proper tutorial that will thuroughly instruct me on how to setup multiple wallpapers
<syockit> TTxT: you can use pulseaudio, and I think it comes installed by default, but is not really needed
<v3trae> amogorkon: hah you might not want to listen to me, i don't even know what arts is
<syockit> amogorkon: there's only one arts related stuff you should keep
<v3trae> BattleStarJesus: on multiple monitors?
<amogorkon> syockit, which is?
<TTxT> syockit: Im using ubuntu and Im having a lot of trouble...
<syockit> amogorkon: libartsco
<syockit> amogorkon: libartsc0
<amogorkon> v3trae, the old audio system many kde applications built on
<v3trae> amogorkon: ah gotcha
<TTxT> one day im watching a movie , and in the other day I got no sound....
<syockit> TTxT: such as? Kubuntu uses phonon, most things work out-of-the-box
<syockit> TTxT: but for non kde stuff, like firefox/adobe flash, I'm not sure
<BattleStarJesus> v3trae, single monitor, toshiba laptop
<amogorkon> thanks syockit
<TTxT> syockit: My hole sound system stops working....
<syockit> TTxT: actually phonon requires pulseaudio library to be installed. it won't run the daemon though
<v3trae> BattleStarJesus: i guess i don't understand the question then, multiple wallpapers how?
<syockit> TTxT: you sure it's not kernel problem?
<TTxT> syockit: Im using the default ones
<syockit> TTxT: this is Intrepid?
<TTxT> syockit: yes
<syockit> TTxT: if you ever jump ship to kubuntu, don't try the experimental 4.2
<BattleStarJesus> v3trae: a different wallpaper for each virtual desktop
 * `Alt` why,when i enter  in my account in kubuntu,played whery SHOT muzic and the end.What is this???Please reply...
<v3trae> BattleStarJesus: no idear there buddy
<TTxT> syockit: it is still buggy?
<syockit> If you lurk this channel a bit more, chances are you will here people coming and screaming help my 4.2 broke!
<syockit> So install kubuntu-desktop from normal repo
<syockit> 4.1 is good enough IMHO
<BattleStarJesus> I am here because I am looking for a proper turorial what will instruct me how to use the Compiz-Fusion plugin Wallpaper.  I am using Kubuntu 8.10.
<TTxT> syockit: I was a kde user... I'm waiting a little to use kde again...
<BattleStarJesus> How do I configure KDE to not render the desktop?
<syockit> TTxT: "was" means 3.5? You'll be facing radical change then
<syockit> BattleStarJesus: lol is that possible? btw wallpaper is handled by plasma
<TTxT> syockit: yes
<syockit> BattleStarJesus: If you kill plasma, you'll basically have no desktop
<syockit> TTxT: you may want to test the waters before jumping completely. Some 3.5 users are shocked as to how things are so different in KDE4
<BattleStarJesus> syockit: I am not joking around
<TTxT> syockit: what is the default package manager and update manager?
<amogorkon> kde 4.2 is much better though
<BattleStarJesus> syockit: I am here for technical information, not jokes.
<TTxT> syockit: I may have kde installed here
<syockit> BattleStarJesus: no can do. In KDE4.2, you can assign different wallpaper per activities. But that's different from what you want
<syockit> BattleStarJesus: I take it that what you want is wallpaper A for desktop 1, wallpaper B for dekstop 2. I also want that
<BattleStarJesus> syockit: that is what I am attempting to achieve.
<syockit> TTxT: default package manager for kubuntu is Adept, which I think is horrible. I've used synaptic for some time, but now I'm aptitude
<TTxT> the update manager is adept too?
<amogorkon> syockit, why's aptitude better than synaptic?
<syockit> amogorkon: If you know the commands, patterns, shortcuts, it's easier to work with. Else, for full GUI, synaptic is less work
<syockit> TTxT: yes, update manager is also adept. No problem with that though
<syockit> BattleStarJesus: I don't have compiz, but according to you, compiz wasn't able to take over wallpaper control, is that correct?
<dr_Willis> compiz can take over the 'background' it has some feature.. but you have to disable somthig in kde/gnome for it to  work right.. Or so i recall
<syockit> amogorkon: for example, if I want to find what updates are available, I do aptitude search ~U. Search installed arts package: aptitude search ~iarts. Remove config file: aptitude purge ~c
<dr_Willis> I thought KDE by default could have diffrent allpapers for diferent desktops
<syockit> dr_Willis: sadly, no
<amogorkon> syockit, ah, cool
<techbw> hi all, does anyone know how to setup a nokia phone to be used as an irda gprs modem?
<syockit> dr_Willis: strange... the feature plan said it's completed though
<amogorkon> syockit, it appears that the arts dependencies are bigger than just libartsc0
<TTxT> bye
<amogorkon> cu
<amogorkon> there's also libarts1c2a
<syockit> hmm, who depends on it?
<syockit> but arts daemon is not needed. only libarts is
<amogorkon> :(
<syockit> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=155150 says still no desktop containment per virtual desktop :(
<syockit> BattleStarJesus: somewhere I hear rumor that says there's a compiz patch that allows multi wallpaper
<amogorkon> libarts1c2a contains artsd etc and is dependency for all the stuff that dependson libartsc0
<amogorkon> at least accordingly to synaptic
<techbw> !ubottu wvdial
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu wvdial
<dr_Willis> ive seen compiz do differnt wallpapers per desktop. (well cube sides) under gnome.. but ya have to disable somthing in gnome for them to show
<amogorkon> can i at least prevent artsd from getting auto-started?
<syockit> BattleStarJesus: if you're kde4.2 user, this thread http://forums.opensuse.org/pre-release-beta/405923-linking-activities-virtual-desktops.html might be good to check out
<syockit> amogorkon: hmm I guess things are still that way in intrepid
<amogorkon> crap
<amogorkon> and i thought i could get rid of it :)
<amogorkon> thanks for the advice anyways
<amogorkon> bye
<v3trae> so has anyone figured out how to get conky to fork to background in kde 4.2?
<thedark> hello everyone
<Unksi> hi
<thedark> I am going through a computer crisis... I tried to get Hangul support with SCIM and now Plasma Workspace crashes every time I boot
<v3trae> !hi | DarkriftX
<ubottu> DarkriftX: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<v3trae> whoops
<v3trae> anyway, hi
<v3trae> haha
<thedark> I posted the error I get here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6686485#post6686485
<thedark> but nobody has responded in 24 hours! :(
<thedark> I don't have a start bar, a desktop....
<thedark> and this was a fresh install of Kubuntu 8.10, I had just transfered all of my important data :(
<v3trae> stupid question, how do you search through apt from a CL
<fosco_> thedark: try this: mv ~/.kde ~/.kde_backup and restart session
<thedark> thank you fosco, trying that now
<thedark> it worked!
<thedark> thanks foco!
<fosco_> ok
<thedark> er, fosco
<fosco_> now almost everything will be as default
 * thedark nods
<thor> can i move the taskbar from bottom of the screen up (kde4)??
<dr_Willis> unlock it with the  'cashew' button at the right side. and i think you can.
<thor> i didnt succedd on moving the taskbar
<syockit> yay got multi desktop wallpaper working!
<syockit> thor: I forgot how 4.1 looked like, but after clicking on cashew, is there "screen edge" option?
<werner_> Just tried to upgrade KDE 4.1.4 in my Kubuntu 8.10 to KDE 4.2.  ERROR:
<werner_> APT Error. Context:
<werner_>     Running dpkg,
<werner_>     [ /usr/bin/dpkg, --status-fd, 3, --unpack, /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager_40x0,0000002f5db38p-10224.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa7_amd64.deb ],
<werner_>     Sup-process returned error code 1,
<werner_>     Error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa7_amd64.deb : Versuche, »/usr/share/kde4/apps/kconf_update/plasma-add-shortcut-to-menu.upd« zu überschreiben, welches auch in Paket kdebase-workspace-data ist.
<werner_> any ideas?
<jussi01> !paste | werner_
<ubottu> werner_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
 * dr_Willis cant read german.. but if its conflictng packages/files.. try removing the ones that are conflicting  then try again.
<thor> i dont see any screen edge option
<werner_> thx I'll try
<thor> i dont really understand why they changed/removed something that some of us really used
<thor> it's seems so complicated when it should be very easy to use
<syockit> thor: if you click on the cashew, a black bar with sliders (for resizing width) appears, right? can you drag that instead?
<thor> yes, thats correct. a black bar with sliders appeared
<syockit> is it draggable?
<thor> yeap
<thor> it worked
<syockit> nice! I remember doing that when I was on windows (per coLinux)
<thor> i moved that damn panel up
<thor> thanks for the help
<syockit> in 4.2 you can't drag, but there's screen edge option instead. Damn thing keeps changing
<syockit> looking forward to 4.3 :~)
<thor> i updated to 4.2 but it crashed everything
<thor> so i reinstalled 8.1 with 4.1
 * dr_Willis waits for service pack 4 for kde 4.2
<Archon> What is the latest version of Kubuntu that uses KDE 3.5?
<dr_Willis> kubuntu 8.6
<dr_Willis> I think
<Archon> 8.6? I thought that Kubuntu was released in 6-month cycles with Ubuntu
<syockit> 8.04
<Archon> OK. Thanks.
<syockit> 8.10 is 4.1 default, no 3.5 provided
<dr_Willis> .06 ? :) i am in too manyu different disrtos
<dr_Willis>   8.10 -.06
<syockit> dr_Willis: yup you are! what are you on now?
<dr_Willis> Silly version Numbers based on DATE.. why just not USE the date...
<dr_Willis> Ubuntu_Oct10
<syockit> They ain't like them non-numerals
<dr_Willis> Roman Numerals!
<dr_Willis> Kubuntu_XVII_VVXXIIA
<syockit> Yeah that'd be cool! Like Olympics!
<dr_Willis> wasent 3.5 in the  Works forr 8.10 ?
<dr_Willis> ive not heard much agout it lately
<syockit> Someone's working on it?
<dr_Willis> ive herd it mentioned befor
<syockit> They dropped 3.5 because they claim it's no longer maintained
<syockit> upstream, at least
<dr_Willis> There was unofficial ports of it.
<RurouniJones> 8.10 should still have been 3.5 default :/
<dr_Willis> dosent really matter what we say :) its done..
<dr_Willis> Progress some times jumps too far ahead.
<RurouniJones> I can cherish my superior judgement :p
<RurouniJones> All I hope is the muppets who made taht decision learned from it.
<dr_Willis> If we dident have 4.0 in the latest.. this channel wouldbe full of people demanding 4.1 and 4.2 every day
<dr_Willis> and i imagine progrss on 4.2 would been slowed down a bit.
<dr_Willis> but I use JWM+Rox-filer mainly :P
<syockit> It's not LTS, so I think deploying with 4.1 shouldn't hurt
<syockit> dr_Willis: really, what distro are you using now?
<dr_Willis> different target audiances.. :) diffrent ideas...
<dr_Willis> no one would be happy
<dr_Willis> Got ubuntu on most of my machines. with kubuntu and xubunto. Trying the net-book remix on the AcerAspireOne
<dr_Willis> and i built up a Uber-Thumbdrve with 6 other mini disrtos to play with
<dr_Willis> :)
<dr_Willis> and a nice bootable peristant home 4gb Ubuntu Thubdrive for a rescue system
<Guest87107> which command i should use to download only all the packages of a repository which i mension on command line??
<syockit> Guest87107: aptitude download <list of packages>
<syockit> Guest87107: but it downloads the most recent package mentioned in sources.list
<Guest87107> i want to download all dependancy packages as well
<Guest87107> if i try to install on a sysem it should have all the dependancies
<Lugii> Hello. I have a problem connecting Wifi on Kubuntu 8.10 (KDE4.2) on my Dell laptop. (during installation it found proprietary drivers for the Broadcom wifi and enabled them). When i click New connection for eth1, It can see and find the available access points. When i set the things like IP, and click connect and save, it just doesnt even try to connect. It shows disconnected. How do i make it to at least try to connect?
<syockit> hmm, both aptitude and apt-get offer download only option for install, but it will download to /var/cache/apt/archives
<Lugii> On windows connecting to the wireless router without any encrypton works
<syockit> Guest87107: if you do aptitude -s install <package list>, you can get a list of what it will install, without actually installing
<syockit> Guest87107: then you can aptitude download <the new package list given by aptitude -s install>
<syockit> Lugii: can you try clicking on the network manager applet on the system tray? then in wireless lan connection, select the connection name you made
<fosco_> http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/5287/kde424ic2.jpg <- this is my desktop
<fosco_> any way to get right plasmoids perfectly aligned?
<Lugii> I i right click the network manager and then click the "U_Jezevce" the name of my wireless connection, it does nto do anything
<fosco_> drag and dropping them is hard
<Lugii> i am now reading https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/280762 a bug about static IPs.. could it be because of this?
<Lugii> if i write iwconfig into konsole i get wth 1: IEEE 802.11 Nickname:"" Access Point: Not-Associated
<syockit> fosco_: pretty desktop you have there. As for alignment, to get it pixel perfect would involve rc file editing
<fosco_> ok
<syockit> you're willing to risk it?
<syockit> okay, let's back up you ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc to somewhere
<fosco_> yes it is
<fosco_> thanks
<syockit> fosco_: if you want to edit that, you have to quit plasma first
<JackWinter> on kubuntu 8.04, how do i update the nvidia driver?  running 173.14.12 right now, and have a problem with kdm hanging when logging out.  googling seems to indicate that it's a driver or xorg problem
<fosco_> ok, killing plasma
<syockit> fosco_: open a console, do " kquitapp plasma ".
<syockit> fosco_: edit that plasma-appletsrc with kate or something
<syockit> fosco_: you can see in the file, they've got some geometry= lines, those will determine the geometry of each applet
<JackWinter> think i installed this driver with envyng, but there are later drivers...
<syockit> fosco_: it goes by this syntax: geometry=<x position>,<y position>,<width>,<height>
<syockit> fosco_: after editing, save, then run plasma again
<fosco_> done! thanks
<syockit> JackWinter: I'm not to sound about nvidia drivers, but lately I hear you shouldn't use envy
<Lugii> I tried to change the router to DHCP, and also the wifi connection, but still it does not even try to connect, it just says disconnected :(
<gmathews> Hi, is there a startup manager in kubuntu?
<syockit> gmathews: System Settings>Advanced(tab)>Autostart
<syockit> Lugii: any logs that you can read?
<Lugii> finally it sterted to work O.o
<gmathews> ta syockit ;]
<syockit> Lugii: wow strange
<Lugii> i tried removing the conf of the wired connection i used before, alsp deleted he wireless and added it again and then it starte dto work
<Lugii> and i also changed the name of the connection to something different from the ESSID..¨
<techbw> hi does anyone know of a site for info on setting up nokia infrared gprs connection, there is alot about bluetooth and cable but not much on infrared connection to use the phone as a gprs modem
<Lugii> really weird lol
<Lugii> now i have to set MAC filters and encryption, as first i tried it without anything that might block it..
<Exilant> hello, i just installed 4.2 from jaunty. is there anything cool to test?
<Exilant> besides desktop effects and the new kate/kopete?
<fosco_> Exilant: amarok2
<senorpedro> hi
<senorpedro> how can i set konqueror as default file manager in 3.5?
<gmathews> is it possible to add 'mount -o bind /media/folder /home/folder' into Autostart, as opposed to playing around with fstab?
<senorpedro> so that konqueror is opened instead of dolphin when a usb device is plugged in
<RurouniJones> file assosiations -> Inode
<syockit> gmathews: not sure if sudo runs well with autostart.
<syockit> gmathews: and you wouldn't like having an extra password prompt after each login, would you?
<senorpedro> hey thx RurouniJones, i first didnt get your message because it was so cryptic, but it works :)
<syockit> use autostart for user desktop apps. for mount stuff look at rc.local or rc.5 or init.d stuff instead
<senorpedro> gmathews: maybe you can put it into .bash_profile or .bashrc
<senorpedro> ...if you're using bash
<seacnboy> hello, who knows how to use hotmail on ubuntu8.10?
<gmathews> syockit: okay, could u help me with fstab entries then? not sure about the numbers that should follow the argument i mentioned earlier
<syockit> seacnboy: does it not work with firefox?
<syockit> gmathews: last two numbers should be 0 and 2 then
<Novalgina2Fast> hi,when i try to mount a iso konsole says me that superblock on /dev/loop0 is damage
<gmathews> can i ask why syockit? sorry eating now give me a minute ;p
<xwarman> hello. maybe someone can help me... i just try to install or start linux (especially kubuntu) on a fuitsu siemens pc...
<Exilant> fosco_: new amarok doesn't run here. well, won't complain, alpha and stuff
<fosco_> Exilant: i'm running amarok2 from repos right now
<syockit> gmathews: fifth field is for dump option. I think it's used by some dump tool, and isn't needed for your bind mount. The 6th field is for determining on which pass it should be mounted
<Exilant> xwarman: there are lots of fs pcs out there
<Exilant> ubuntu likes mine without problems
<syockit> gmathews: root filesystem is 1. everything else except swap or sysfs should be 2
<Exilant> well, except the cardreader
<ute> hi
<ute> for some reason the context menus of kde and all parts of dolpin are in english though the whole desktop is translated elsewise.
<ute> this happened after an update
<ute> is this a known issue?
 * ute says "knock knock, anyone at home?"
<ute> i checked the bugtracker, but found nothing
<gmathews> okay syockit. Lets take two examples. I want to bind /media/disk/folder (it is NTFS) to my /home/ftp/download and the other case is /media/disk/folder (an ext 3 partition) to /home/ftp/download2. What will be the 2 fstab entries?
<xwarman> i try to install or start linux on a fuitsu siemens scaleo pa2550 and i only can finish setup if i start with acpi off. but after install i cant start the system. can someone help me????
<xwarman> where can i find the error?
<gmathews> xwarman: I am new to linux but maybe tru recovery console and type 'dmesg'
<syockit> gmathews: you can try "/media/disk/folder /home/ftp/download none auto,bind 0 2
<syockit> gmathews: wait, maybe you can assign 3 to passno instead?
<syockit> gmathews: so that it makes sure all ext3 and ntfs drive are mounted before any binding is attempted
<gmathews> lol not really getting the pass number thing syockit
<syockit> gmathews: pass number is like the queue number. at first pass, it checks all with passno 0. then it goes for passno 1. then passno 2 etc
<gmathews> oh i see! ok one more thing i am using the package ntfs-configuration-tool to auto mount my NTFS drive, not sure what pass that mounts it
<syockit> gmathews: swap is usually 0. root is either 0 or 1. home is 2
<techbw> how can i stop no carrier with kppp, The modem is detected correctly, but when I dial i get no carrier error
<syockit> gmathews: I believe it's 2. It's not listed in fstab?
<KEBA> it is possible to tell dolphin, that the space between the icons should not be that big
<gmathews> w00t it is in fstab now! syockit /dev/sda5 /media/295GB ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_ZA.UTF-8 0 0
<syockit> I wonder why all these default fstab entries go with passno 0. mine isn't though
<gmathews> yep all my fstab entries are on 0 pass
<syockit> It's not really harmful, but for bind stuff it's important
<conrad_23> hey guys. anyone know why sshd would be painfully slow randomly while using it? (5 minute delays between some commands, randomly)
<conrad_23> local network, no other traffic going on. over 802.11, dmesg isn't complaining.
<conrad_23> computer pings fine, and i can just close the terminal and re-ssh in.
<conrad_23> but the existing session lags for sometimes up to 15 minutes.
<gmathews> syockit: so for both ntfs and ext3, the none auto,bind 0 2 is common?
<syockit> gmathews: for non-root partition, yes
<syockit> gmathews: wait, you meant bind. sorry. try 0 3
<gmathews> syockit: okay i used ntfs-configuration-tool toauto mount my NTFS partition. How can I auto mount my other ext3 partition?
<gmathews> okay will do so syockit
<syockit> umm, I don't know a good fstab gui....
<gmathews> syockit: I was talking about the fstab entry lol.. actually don't worry I will google it
<gmathews> Thanks for your time though syockit :]
<thor> how can i restore default file manager ?
<fosco_> go to preferred apps in kde control panel
<_gl_> !kde4.2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde4.2
<techbw> anyone know how to solve kppp no carrier problem
<_gl_> !kde4
<ubottu> kde4 is KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 | 4.2 packages http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 | Support in #kubuntu
<techbw> !kppp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kppp
<thor> fosco_: in kde 4.1
<fosco_> yes
<thor> from where ?
<thor> cant find it
<fosco_> k-mneu
<fosco_> menu*
<fosco_> System preferences
<fosco_> DEsktop
<fosco_> sorry, preferred apps
<fosco_> or alt+f2 and execute /usr/bin/systemsettings
<_gl_> Hi I have been getting an error NO_PUBKEY (and a number) from the intrepid repo. Should I ignore this? If so, how?
<gmathews> found a bug..if there are 2 download windows and a theme is used...the one window goes back to the old theme of KDE 4.2
<gmathews> *two copying windows that is not download
<skarn> i can't find the option to disable custom emoticons in kopete in kde 4.2
<thor> i runned the command and appeared system settings
<_gl_> Hello... I have been getting an error NO_PUBKEY (and a number) from the intrepid repo. Should I ignore this? If so, how?
<fosco_> thor: so clic on preferred apps icon
<thor> when i click on folder this message error occurs: KDEInit could not launch konqueror. could not find konqueror executable
<quassel190> ok .. my kopete is using similar config as pidgin for gmail .. but kopete just wont connect .
<thor> this message appears on folder view widget
<fosco_> quassel190: nor mine :-(
<quassel190> ok .. anyone able to get gmail chat working on kopete ?
<skarn> quassel190 i do
<thor> is there in 4.1 kde control center ?
<skarn> quassel190 and always worked for me without problems. Are you behind a firewall?
<quassel190> nope, not at all ..in connecttion tab, -  talk.google.com 5222, first 2 options unchecked ..
<quassel190> skarn: can yu let us know what server yu are using for gmail ..
<quassel190> are yu overriding server ?
<skarn> quassel190:  talk.google.com
<gmathews> Sigh the errors I am getting in Kubuntu is worse than what I got with Windows wtf
<skarn> quassel190: my config, as I have to connect from behind a firewall are: talk.google.com 443 all option checked
<drkns> hello
<drkns> I need to install latest version of gimp 2.6 however I use kubuntu 7.04 and it installs gimp 2.4
<skarn> quassel190: http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=57557
<drkns> anyone knows how to install latest gimp on kubuntu 7.04
<fosco_> upgrade to 8.10
<drkns> 8.10 crashing on my laptop during first check disk
<drkns> my laptop is not goodenough for 8.10
<skarn> drkns: you could at least try 8.04. you should be albe to find packages for gimp 2.6 for that
<quassel190> skarn: well everythng checked here too.. using port 5223
<skarn> drkns: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Gimp
<drkns> skarn I tried 8.10 and it is awesome but my laptop get very hot and during first startup check disk it becomes corrupt and wont start again
<skarn> drkns:  8.04 is still kde3... i thought it could work...
<skarn> quassel190: and it doesn't work?
<drkns> himmm mine was with kde4??
<drkns> how can i chose kde3 with it?
<drkns> I guess i need to upgrade
<skarn> drkns:  you are talking about 8.10
<drkns> Am i dumb or what your right
<drkns> would you recommend to upgrade or clean install?
<skarn> drkns:  I always like to clean install, as I like to mess a lot with my distro
<drkns> anyways thanks skarn
<skarn> but it may not be your case
<drkns> thanks
<_gl_> I tried to installkde4.2, but it went half the way through and I have an unmet dependency )kdebase-workspacedata... what should I do now?
<nookie^> _gl_: try "apt-get -f install"
<nookie^> or "apt-get update" then "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<_gl_> thanks, trying now...
<NostradamuS> Nöjö
<NostradamuS> okeee
<_gl_> actually the dependency is kdebase-workspace-bin and workspace-data is not installable... the 2 suggestions above did not work
<skarn> i can't find the option to disable custom emoticons in kopete in kde 4.2
<varghese> is this where people can ask if they have problems on kubuntu
<skarn> varghese: yes, please ask
<syockit> yes
<syockit> _gl_: what repo is that?
<varghese> kopete for gmail not working for me
<koperton> varghese: you have to install freepops
<koperton> that because gmail and other like yahoo doesn't want people download e-mail
<koperton> if you install and configure freepops you can get your e-mail with kmail
<Exilant> jaunty really feels nice, looking forward to it :)
<Exilant> but now back to actually working in hardy :/
<_gl_> !restartplasma
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restartplasma
<_gl_> !plasma
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasma
<olenz> Anybody here interested in feedback on Jaunty alpha 4?
<Bderenor> shoot
<olenz> I have an AMD 64 machine, and installed it, no problem
<olenz> everything looks nice
<olenz> only - i do not get any network
<olenz> the network manager plasma does not start
<olenz> (shows a white cross on red instead)
<olenz> and also when i start knetworkmanager, I do not get an connetion
<olenz> its a bit hard to write a decent bug report without any network connection...
<olenz> My hardware: Lenovo Thinkpad R61, Core Duo CPU
<olenz> The kernel loaded the correct network module, so thats all right
<olenz> Oh, and the same behaviour when the system is not installed, but run from CD
<Exilant> nm plasma worked here
<Exilant> knetworkmanager does not
<Exilant> olenz: do konquis weg shortcuts work for you?
<Exilant> *web shortcuts
<olenz> No
<olenz> I can't ping anything
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<olenz> Network unreachable
<akash> How can I update to  INtrepid version with a liveCD??
<olenz> I don't think you can update via a live CD.
<syockit> akash: are you trying to update an already installed system?
<akash> Yes Gutsy 7.10
<olenz> The live CD does not contain all the required packages
<olenz> I mean, at least if you have installed anything besides the Live-CD stuff
<syockit> akash: you have no internet connection or something?
<akash> Ya I do have....but can I do with LiveCD;Actually it takes lot of time from Net
<syockit> it is possible to upgrade via livecd, but makes no sense why you'd want to do that
<syockit> akash: so you want to upgrade using livecd as repo?
<olenz> i guess that would be it
<akash> Do LiveCD which was sent by Kubuntu is not worthful
<olenz> eh?
<olenz> Sorry, I didn't get that, can you please repeat?
<syockit> The liveCD doesnot have upgrade scripts afaik
<olenz> Yes, I would guess so
<akash> Is Full upgrade via net is only option...
<olenz> But it should be possible to use it as an additional software source
<olenz> and then require much less network to upgrade
<syockit> akash: no, you can add the cd as repo
<syockit> akash: but some stuff are bound to be downloaded in the process
<akash> Actually I have tried apt-cdrom add but it gives certaion error regarding No repos found
<syockit> hmm
<Dragnslcr> Some of the install discs have a script to do a dist-upgrade from the disc
<Dragnslcr> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<syockit> Dragnslcr: he wants to use livecd
<syockit> akash: you can boot from the livecd and chroot and apt-get update from there
<syockit> akash: the whole repo is in a squashfs, so you can't read it from outside
<syockit> akash: or maybe you can wait till I figure out how squash works
<quassel242> hello! I'm currently testing Jaunty. I did a dist-upgrade last night and now "desktop effects" do not work anymore. Anyone knows if it is a xorg or kwin related bug?
<akash> Ya I will wait...I am dying to use new Version....
<syockit> akash: wait, my livecd has pool directory... does your livecd have it?
<BattleStarJesus> i am using Kubuntu 8.10 I do not like the plasma swirley in the top right corner, how do I get rid of it?
<akash> Yes it have pool directory
<syockit> BattleStarJesus: in kde-look, there's something called "I hate the Cashew"
<syockit> akash: try adding deb file:/media/cdrom0/ jaunty main restricted universe multiverse
<syockit> akash: sorry, universe multiverse may not work, so remove it
<syockit> akash: okay, I've checked it out myself. sorry to say it may not work. You have to boot from livecd
<akash> Then....
<syockit> You will use chroot from the livecd
<syockit> Can you internet from livecd?
<akash> Actually I have to reboot all the system;Can't I checked it in another way??
<syockit> how fast is your internet? I might want to suggest installing squashfs tools
<syockit> if you really hate to reboot
<akash> squashfs ...what will be its size I am having speed of 256kbps
<syockit> let me find out
<syockit> akash: squashfs-tools is only 117kB. That'd be around 3 seconds if your internet maxes out
<syockit> do it: sudo apt-get install squashfs-tools
<akash> Thanks...fromwhere I download it
<syockit> apt-get install squashfs-tools
<syockit> wait, something's not right here...
<gmathews> Hi, what tool can I use to format drives and create partitions in Kubuntu 8.10
<gmathews> !info squashfs-tools
<ubottu> squashfs-tools (source: squashfs): Tool to create and append to squashfs filesystems. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.3-7ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 114 kB, installed size 288 kB
<gmathews> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.8-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 342 kB, installed size 2212 kB
<gmathews> !info kparted
<ubottu> Package kparted does not exist in intrepid
<gmathews> ;/
<akash> Please specify deb entry for apt-get,actually I hv accidenlty lost all entries
<bazhang> !info qtparted
<ubottu> qtparted (source: qtparted): A parted frontend using Qt. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-4ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 204 kB, installed size 704 kB
<dwarder> from desctop settings -> new wallpapers i have downloaded wallpapers, how can i set them ?
<dwarder> *desktop
<gmathews> ta bazhang
<dwarder> found
<dwarder> in home dir
<dwarder> thanks
<syockit> akash: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted universe multiverse
<akash> Ohhh...I got ping: unknown host http://archive.ubuntu.com
<akash> Is it down
<syockit> nope, I have it here
<syockit> something wrong with network settings?
<akash> Alas...I am unable to open it.But other site are opening.. :'(
<akash> Wait..god is great it works now
<akash> I am fetching updates
<syockit> akash: but don't update any packages now. You want to install new distro afterwards
<akash> I hv just performed apt-get update...Is it OK
<syockit> ok
<syockit> akash: I think it'd have been faster if you booted from livecd and chrooted afterwards :/
<shawnmstout> im looking for version 0710 but i cant find it from the website, can anyone tell me where i can find it?
<akash> I hv installed squashfs-tools now please guide
<syockit> shawnmstout: http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ none here?
<shawnmstout> looking
<syockit> akash: how big is your hard drive?
<shawnmstout> is that ubuntu or kubuntu though
<shawnmstout> im looking for that version so i can install linux mce
<akash> Around 80GB....Gutsy version is installed in space of 10GB
<akash> /dev/sda5             10365264   4579152   5259584  47% /
<shawnmstout> so i guess im confused here, there is a difference between ubuntu and kubuntu correct?
<syockit> akash: don't worry you can unpack the squash in another drive
<akash> How do I do it
<shawnmstout> oh its just the desktop environment
<quassel80> i switched from ubuntu 8.10 to kubuntu last week but in kubuntu my touch pad doesnt work?
<quassel80> can anyone help
<Sp0tKubuntu> Hmm! I just come from 32 bit Kubuntu, and now on 64bit Kubuntu, but seems like Java dosent work in 64bit? Can that be it?
<dwarder> quassel80: offtopic, why you switched?
<dwarder> quassel80: sorry can't help you with that
<quassel80> cause i think KDE is better than GNOME
<quassel80> thats why i swtched
<dwarder> quassel80: thanks
<shawnmstout> u can download kde as ur desktop environment man
<shawnmstout> without changing
<shawnmstout> os's
<dwarder> distros..
<dwarder> os it the same :)
<quassel80> yeah but i wanted to go with  KDE with no GTK applications
<dwarder> *is
<Sp0tKubuntu> maybe i need java for 64bit then?
<quassel80> any idea when K3b's KDE4 version will be out, and what abt Kaffeine KDE4
<akash> How do I use squashfs....
<shawnmstout> im sure u could google that info
<shawnmstout> but no dont know
<Sp0tKubuntu> Thanks for ignore
<shawnmstout> wow, didnt see him write anything
<shawnmstout> until now
<syockit> akash: extracting the cd is going to take a very long time
<johannes_> hi
<shawnmstout> hey
<johannes_> my taskbar panel icons suddenly appear in the middle, cannot be aligned to the right anymore
<johannes_> they are all over the panel
<shawnmstout> wierd
<Sp0tKubuntu> How do i install this pakage? jre-6u12-linux-x64.bin
<shawnmstout> u need the cue file with it
<shawnmstout> bins are combined with cue packages then u burn it to disk
<Sp0tKubuntu> ahh, there where 2 files
<Sp0tKubuntu> how do i install when i got the other file?
<shawnmstout> load the cue file in a cd burning program
<shawnmstout> cue file = instructions to burn
<shawnmstout> bin = actual data
<Sp0tKubuntu> Hmm, dont understand? Should i burn it?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ahh, its linking, i kind of
<Sp0tKubuntu> But, can i only install with a burner??
<shawnmstout> cue file tells what type of data is on there
<shawnmstout> dont know if deamon tools has a release for linux or not
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ok, now i got a jre-6u12-linux-x64-rpm.bin to
<shawnmstout> but something similar to a virtual cd loader would work
<Sp0tKubuntu> Hmm, im new in linux, just cant get Java to run 64 bit, and i have to, for netbanking
<shawnmstout> if you are new
<shawnmstout> make it easy on yourself
<shawnmstout> burn it to cd
<shawnmstout> use nero or some other type of cd burning utility
<shawnmstout> does it have an option for an iso to download?
<Sp0tKubuntu> I dont have a CD, only DVD; and its a small file
<Sp0tKubuntu> Nope, dont think so
<Sp0tKubuntu> I find it here: https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_Developer-Site/en_US/-/USD/ViewFilteredProducts-SingleVariationTypeFilter
<shawnmstout> get a cd and burn it
<Sp0tKubuntu> But i can burn on DVD?
<shawnmstout> no
<Sp0tKubuntu> Just so much free space
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ok, then it dosent matter!
<bindaas> why are you burning jre to cd?
<bindaas> or dvd for that matter
<Sp0tKubuntu> Cant get CDS unless i by 500
<Sp0tKubuntu> I want to install
<shawnmstout> bindaas, he has a cue and bin file
<Sp0tKubuntu> Dont know how
<Sp0tKubuntu> He told me to burn it
<Sp0tKubuntu> I want Java to run 64bit thats all
<Sp0tKubuntu> I cant convert it from 64, its not working when i use java 32
<shawnmstout> did u look in the package manager to see if u could find a release there?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Yes
<shawnmstout> install from there then
<Sp0tKubuntu> Only for 32 bit, OR i have to correct mirrors, and i have tryed before, messing up my system
<Sp0tKubuntu> Im new, so its a little hard to me .-(
<Sp0tKubuntu> i did look, its not there
<Sp0tKubuntu> Thats what my "yes" meent
<Sp0tKubuntu> meant*
<Sp0tKubuntu> I try to change software sources and look again
<bindaas> why not downlaod jre from java.sun.com and set jre home yourself?
<Sp0tKubuntu> bindaas: What?
<shawnmstout> download it to computer and use sudo apt-get install  filename
<Sp0tKubuntu> bindaas: Im not so good at this! I cant see how i do that? I search google and find these, but i dont know how to install
<_gl_> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<shawnmstout> but first u will need to extract the data from the bin first
<_gl_> !kde4
<ubottu> kde4 is KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 | 4.2 packages http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 | Support in #kubuntu
<Sp0tKubuntu> Sorry, you lost me :-(
<shadeslayer> can someone guide me to tutorials for konsole commands
<shawnmstout> think of a bin like a zip file
<shadeslayer> making .bin files,etc
<Sp0tKubuntu> I have 2 packages, a bin, and rpm
<shawnmstout> but designed for making cd's
<Sp0tKubuntu> Yeah? But how to open?
<shawnmstout> ok
<shawnmstout> let me say this for the 50th time
<Sp0tKubuntu> ..
<failers> uhm have my installation of kubuntu failed when it says "deb command not found"
<shawnmstout> maybe it will sink in
<shawnmstout> burn it to cd
<Sp0tKubuntu> Forget it, i install Win
<shadeslayer> Sp0tKubuntu: wait
<shawnmstout> sounds like a great plan for u
<bindaas> Sp0tKubuntu: .path/filename.bin
<Sp0tKubuntu> Dont you understand im new? Trying to learn? My english is not that good
<failers> ./file.bin
<shadeslayer> u wile??ant to install a .bin f
<shadeslayer> sudo ./RealPlayer11GOLD1.bin
<bindaas> i have never used java from ubuntu repos
<Sp0tKubuntu> bindaas: its on desktop
<failers> cd Desktop
<failers> ./realplayer.bin
<shadeslayer> cd ~/desktop
<Sp0tKubuntu> bindaas: That will say /home/spot/desktop
<bindaas> never used java from ubuntu repo ,reason? well when i can download it from sun and set path myself why should i rely on ubuntu repo which may be using older version
<shawnmstout> sudo apt-get install /home/spot/desktop/filename
<Sp0tKubuntu> bindaas: you saying its bettet to dl from java themself?
<shawnmstout> he isnt using the repo
<bindaas> true if you know or if you are willing to learn a bit about java path/classpath
<shadeslayer> Sp0tKubuntu: the Best way would be adept
<Sp0tKubuntu> sudo apt-get install /home/spot/desktop/jre-6u12-linux-x64-rpm.bin
<Sp0tKubuntu> ?
<shawnmstout> you have to learn some about kubuntu to understand what we are saying
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ok, i look in apedt then
<Sp0tKubuntu> Im trying!
<shawnmstout> sorry for the language barrier and you are new
<Sp0tKubuntu> Its hard when people are hard on you! :-(
<shawnmstout> but understanding basic commands would help
<shadeslayer> hehe me too
<Sp0tKubuntu> I try to say i dont undertand eng so good
<shawnmstout> trust me man, im not being hard on you
<shadeslayer> took me 3 days to find the IRC
<Sp0tKubuntu> Not you, but some are :-)
<shawnmstout> alot others would be so much harder on you
<shadeslayer> BTW any tutorial for commands in Konsole
<shawnmstout> thats because they expect that before you come to irc that you have a basic understanding
<Sp0tKubuntu> i have IRC on Win, so i know the IRC bacis, so in linux it was easy, actually the same almost
<shawnmstout> this is not a tutorial channel or a school here
<shawnmstout> this is for help
<shawnmstout> not doing
<shadeslayer> Sp0tKubuntu: never used the IRC in my life before
<shadeslayer> :P
<Sp0tKubuntu> yeah i know, but HOW DO I DO IT?!
<Sp0tKubuntu> Dont ask you to do it for me??
<Sp0tKubuntu> I ask HOW DO I do! I dont request desktop remote, do i?
<bindaas> Sp0tKubuntu: path/filname.bin
<Sp0tKubuntu> Good then
<Sp0tKubuntu> Thanks
<shadeslayer> !konsole
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Sp0tKubuntu> sudo apt-get install /home/spot/desktop/jre-6u12-linux-x64-rpm.bin ?
<shadeslayer> thak you ubotu :P
<shawnmstout> yes
 * shadeslayer shows the fist to everyone else
<Sp0tKubuntu> Is that right? Dont want you to do it for me, just tell me if its the right command!
<bazhang> dont use an rpm Sp0tKubuntu
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ahh sorry
<Sp0tKubuntu> This one:
<bazhang> Sp0tKubuntu, why are you doing it that way
<bindaas> Sp0tKubuntu: heh,i have repeated the answer 2 times and you still dont understand
<Sp0tKubuntu> sudo apt-get install /home/spot/desktop/jre-6u12-linux-x64.bin ?
<bazhang> no
<jado> hi, how can i activate the restricted drivers ?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Just want to get it right! I have reinstalled 5 times yesterday because ppl tell me something there was fucking the system up
<shadeslayer> Sp0tKubuntu: you are basically trying to install something right
<bazhang> jado, install them via the restricted drivers manager
<bindaas> if you have permission ,any bin can be simply run as , path_to_file/file.bin
<bazhang> Sp0tKubuntu, please no swearing
<jado> bazhang: i can't find it
<Sp0tKubuntu> Soryr
<Sp0tKubuntu> Sorry*
<bazhang> jado, which version of kubuntu/ubuntu
<jado> 8.10
<bazhang> jado, you mean the drivers for graphics card correct?
<jado> yes
<Sp0tKubuntu> bindaas: I dont unstand? Dont i have to install then?
<eddy> How do I activate NetworkManager again? I was using wicd,
<bazhang> Sp0tKubuntu, sudo apt-get install is a command for repos
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ok, sorry! Im used to windows :-D
<bazhang> Sp0tKubuntu, not for installing stuff from 3rd party stuff you downloaded to desktop
<shadeslayer> jado: K>application>settings>hardware drivers
<bindaas> i suppose the bin will extract the files for you,you will then have to set up the jre home
<bazhang> eddy, iirc installing wicd means you have to uninstall networkmanager
<Sp0tKubuntu> bazhang: Ok
<Sp0tKubuntu> bindaas: Can i make a home for that myself? Where i want?
<_gl_> can somebody tell me where exactly are the kde4.2 pacakges repo please?
<bazhang> Sp0tKubuntu, you are using 64bit OS?
<shawnmstout> home is based off your profile
<shawnmstout> when u setup a computer
<Sp0tKubuntu> bazhang: Yes sir
<shawnmstout> example home/username/desktop is the path to your desktop
<bazhang> _gl_, should be in topic here
<Sp0tKubuntu> I have made 2 partitions, / and /home
<Sp0tKubuntu> shawnmstout: yes?
<_gl_> yes, but I go there and I get nothing...
<bindaas> you can set up the jre home any where if you want this jre to be used every where ,set the jre home in /etc/environment file
<shadeslayer> BTW anybody who has FF3 and Kubuntu??
<shadeslayer> *side by side
<bazhang> _gl_, should be an experimental ppa
<shawnmstout> difference between unix os and windows os is every single thing is a file, even folders
<jado> thanks shadeslayer
<bindaas> shadeslayer: what does ff offer than konqueror does not?
<shadeslayer> jado: np
<bindaas> s/than/that
<shawnmstout> thats something that you should come a custom to early on
<Sp0tKubuntu> bindaas: Anywhere = For all users? Then i just make a /jre home ind ect?
<Sp0tKubuntu> etc*
<bindaas> correct
<Sp0tKubuntu> Then i go to /etc/and make jre home, BRB
<_gl_> bazhang: thank you, but I still do not seem to fin the packages. I will do a bit more of investigation of what is going on
<bazhang> Sp0tKubuntu, from an rpm?
<bazhang> _gl_, let me find the link just a sec
<bindaas> file name is /etc/environment
<shadeslayer> bindaas: konqueror does not have ctrl+enter function
<Sp0tKubuntu> bazhang: I have also a bin
<shawnmstout> i think u can uncompress a rpm if im not mistaken
<Sp0tKubuntu> bindaas: What? Should i not just make a directory in etc called jre home+
<_gl_> bazhang: OK it seems to be working now. thanks again
<sven_> hello all, where can I find  librra-tools 0.13-0ubuntu0~ppa1~intrepid1?
<bindaas> Sp0tKubuntu: no
<Sp0tKubuntu> shawnmstout: Maybe just get a rpm filemanager?
<shawnmstout> spot, can u look at this
<shawnmstout> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=108640
<shawnmstout> maybe can explain better than i have
<Sp0tKubuntu> bindaas: /etc/enviroment?
<shawnmstout> no such thing
<bindaas> yes
<shawnmstout> again think of a rpm like a zip or a rar file
<shawnmstout> its a compressed file that needs to be extracted to see the contents inside
<bindaas> shadeslayer: what does ctrl +enter do? // if it does zoom in sure konqueror have that
<Sp0tKubuntu> Hmm, then i just get alien? And the alien do it for me?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Me like aliens
<shawnmstout> alien is an example filename
<HEP85_> hi. how can I empty the recent files folder in the start menu?
<bazhang> Sp0tKubuntu, best to never use rpm
<Sp0tKubuntu> bazhang: Why is that?
<Sp0tKubuntu> bazhang: Something there is better?
<shawnmstout> if my file was named alien.rpm i would type in      sudo apt-get install pathtofile/alien.rpm
<bazhang> sven_, that will be in a ppa, the version in repos is 0.11.1-1
<shawnmstout> pathtofile is whatever path you are using
<sven_> bazhang: dont understand, can you help me more, im bit noob
<bazhang> sven_, why do you need that version, and not use one in repos
<Sp0tKubuntu> shawnmstout: Alien is not a rpm handler?
<bazhang> ie sudo apt-get install librra-tools
<Sp0tKubuntu> shawnmstout: Maybe just a command?
<bazhang> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<sven_> bazhang: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6258719&postcount=6/ thats why
<shawnmstout> or use the package manager also
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ahh, then i have to get rid of alien when im done?
<shawnmstout> spot yes its a command
<bazhang> Sp0tKubuntu, its dangerous and unsupported: expect breakage
<shawnmstout> u have to type it into your terminal client
<Sp0tKubuntu> bazhang: Broken package? :-(
<shawnmstout> most unix is command line based
<shawnmstout> its not like windows
<bazhang> Sp0tKubuntu, broken system
<Sp0tKubuntu> I have just typed sudo apt-get install alien
<shawnmstout> err i got a bad install
<shawnmstout> i hate torrents sometimes
<shawnmstout> o wow
<shawnmstout> is your file called alien that u are extracting?
<bazhang> its java
<_gl_> OK I tried to install kde4.2, but there is an error during the install (I tried this twice) and now I get the kde login but it does not go in.
<shawnmstout> exactly
<shawnmstout> not alien
<shawnmstout> look above and read
<Novalgina2Fast> hi guys,why i can't copy a file in the vista's hard disk?
<_gl_> I can log as a console. how do I get kde 4.1 back?
<shawnmstout> im not typing just for the hell of it
<bazhang> no sense at all to use an rpm for that, as there are native ubuntu solutions
<shawnmstout> he wants the 64bit edition java install
<shawnmstout> so he downloaded it from java.com
<Sp0tKubuntu> And then : sudo alien -i jre-6u12-linux-x64-rpm.bin
<Novalgina2Fast> gl: try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<bazhang> shawnmstout, you are recommending rpm?
<shawnmstout> wow
<Sp0tKubuntu> But i cant find Java for 64bit
<shawnmstout> im not saying i recommend that, im saying that thats all he had available
<Sp0tKubuntu> File not found!?
<shawnmstout> but an rpm isnt too hard to install
<bazhang> that is not correct
<shawnmstout> no shit
<bazhang> no cursing please
<shawnmstout> ok let me try to tell u this again spot
<shawnmstout> sudo apt-get install pathtofile/filename.rpm
<_gl_> Novalgina2Fast: Thank you, trying now
<shawnmstout> sorry its aggrevating baz when i have said the same thing 20 times
<bazhang> shawnmstout, that is wrong.
<Sp0tKubuntu> sudo apt-get install /home/spot/desktop/jre-6u12-linux-x64-rpm.bin
<Sp0tKubuntu> Got it right THIS time??
<PSiL0> actually, I have a stupid question... How can I get back to kde's login menu after pressing ALT+S? to login into console.. ctrl-alt-f7 doesn't work
<shawnmstout> spot, i thought you had 2 files correct?
<shawnmstout> whats the name of the 2nd file
<shadeslayer> !fprint
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fprint
<shawnmstout> baz, whats wrong with that?
<bindaas> Sp0tKubuntu: go back to java.sun.com ,find a 64bit self extracting bin ,run it,it will extract for you,set the home yourself
<bindaas> extract files*
<Sp0tKubuntu> Sorry im new! Sorry there are so many ppl here, sorry my eng are not that good! Sorry i try to run linux! Maybe i just have to go back to windows when ppl tell me about linux, thay did not tell me how hard it is to get help!
<shadeslayer> how do i install fprint BTW
<shawnmstout> ive tried to explain the whole extract part to him bind, he is not getting it
<Sp0tKubuntu> Thanks for making this easy for me
<Sp0tKubuntu> Really nice to be in linux!
<Sp0tKubuntu> I just go shoot myself now, ok? Happy?
<shawnmstout> if it was the same as windows, then it would be windows
<shawnmstout> not linux
 * bindaas starts counting how many times he has typed sorry
<shawnmstout> its not the same
<shawnmstout> its completely different
<bazhang> shawnmstout, that command will not work.
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ppl are just like MS support in here! CHRIST
<shawnmstout> baz, whats wrong with that command, i know it doesnt matter now
<shawnmstout> but out of curiosity
<bazhang> <shawnmstout> sudo apt-get install pathtofile/filename.rpm
<shawnmstout> should of been .bin correct?
<Sp0tKubuntu> I just go to a danish forum ,and hope to get some help when ppl dont understand im new in here, and bad to english
<shawnmstout> we understand that you are new
<shawnmstout> thats clear man
<Sp0tKubuntu> Just flaming me for not understanding?
<shawnmstout> nope
<Sp0tKubuntu> Im a WINDOWS user, normally, ok?
<Sp0tKubuntu> i want to learn linux, but have to start from scratch
<shawnmstout> you ask, we answer, you ask the same question, we answer, you ask the same question, we answer
<Sp0tKubuntu> its really hard for me! Sorry! ;-(
<shawnmstout> do you think this type of repitition might get aggrivating for us?
<shawnmstout> pick up a book then man
<Sp0tKubuntu> yes, i understand perfectly
<shawnmstout> if this isnt working out for you
<Sp0tKubuntu> But its hard to know for a new user
<shawnmstout> no biggy
<Sp0tKubuntu> I try and try, now telling me file dont exist
<shawnmstout> there are 2 things that are going against you, language and completly new
<Sp0tKubuntu> yeah, bad combination :-(
<shawnmstout> you need to get some help from someone that can explain it in your own language
<Sp0tKubuntu> Really
<Sp0tKubuntu> Maybe i go at ubuntudanmark then
<Sp0tKubuntu> Thats properly easyer for me, and you! :-D
<shawnmstout> http://martinpihl.dk/words/new-guidelines-for-danish-irc-meetings
<shawnmstout> there man
<Sp0tKubuntu> IRC is just nice to get quick response! Forums are sometimes slowly
<bindaas> by the way he had *rpm.bin* and he can't install it without extracting it
<shawnmstout> yes but if you dont understand the response, its useless
<Sp0tKubuntu> Thanks man! :-)
<shawnmstout> i know
<shawnmstout> i told him that bindaas, also
<Sp0tKubuntu> Thats the problem, its to "new" for me, the sudo, and apg-get thing :-D
<shawnmstout> he just isnt following what extracting means
<bindaas> shawnmstout: he should have instead downloaded a jrefile.bin,extracted it ,set up the home himself that's the way to get the latest version
<Sp0tKubuntu> I try a danish forum! Sorry for wasting your time :-) Understand how you feel
<shawnmstout> i think its mostly a language barrier
<sobukus> Hi, could someone tell me how to disable the suspend/hibernate (actually only the latter in my case) buttons in the logout menu? I read something about power-managerrc but that fil is not there under /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/... and creating it in $HOME does not change anything ... do I need to install something additional?
<nogeek> Is there a KDE 4.2 live-CD available?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Yeah, also the hard new words, in english
<shawnmstout> bindaas, i thought that apt-get install will auto extract the files, but maybe im wrong
<bazhang> that wont do it
<bindaas> how can it auto extract and find the rpm to start with ?
<shawnmstout> anyone here know danish that could help him out?
<bazhang> apt-get is for installing from repos
<shawnmstout> well i was expecting a bin + cue combination to tell u the truth
<Sp0tKubuntu> sudo alien -i jre-6u12-linux-x64-rpm.bin
<Sp0tKubuntu> File "jre-6u12-linux-x64-rpm.bin" not found.
<shawnmstout> forget the alien
<Sp0tKubuntu> Thats what it said before
<shawnmstout> no alien
<shawnmstout> thats not a command
<shawnmstout> just used as an example
<shawnmstout> for a filename
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ok, i have to uninstall alien again then? Or is alien just a commandline?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ahhhhh
<shawnmstout> no alien at all
<shawnmstout> its not a command
<shawnmstout> its not anything
<Sp0tKubuntu> It was an example?
<shawnmstout> just a word
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ok, sorry! :-)
<shawnmstout> yes an example of a filename they was using
<Sp0tKubuntu> sudo -i jre-6u12-linux-x64-rpm.bin
<Sp0tKubuntu> -bash: jre-6u12-linux-x64-rpm.bin: No such file or directory
<Sp0tKubuntu> Think im to stupid for linux! :-D
<shawnmstout> well 1 think is you forgot the path
<shawnmstout> let me see if i can find the command to extract it
<shawnmstout> i know your trying man and its frustrating
<shawnmstout> but you have to take everything about windows and forget it
<shawnmstout> cause its not the same
<Sp0tKubuntu> Hmm, then it have to be sudo -i jre-6u12-linux-x64-rpm.bin (-i) = directory?
<Sp0tKubuntu> sudo -i /home/spot/desktop/jre-6u12-linux-x64-rpm.bin
<shawnmstout> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=68790  please read this man
<Sp0tKubuntu> Like that then?
<sobukus> Hm, OK... after creating the global file with disableHibrnate=1 the button is gone
 * sobukus wonders why people tell you to create ~/.kde/share/config/powermanagerrc, which is without any effect
<sobukus> power-managerrc
<sebastian> hola, alguien que hable español ?¿?¿?¿?¿
<shawnmstout> are you in the terminal client?
<shawnmstout> hold on ill msg you
<Sp0tKubuntu> Im there now
<shadeslayer_> !konsole
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<nogeek> Is there a Kubuntu KDE 4.2 live-CD available?
<emanuele> emanueledragonballgt@libero.it
<nosferatu> dont know, but the alpha 9.04 just came out and that has 4.2
<RickX> anyone using the Baghira theme?
<syockit> RickX: I'm using Bespin, the author mentioned something Baghira...
<techbw> i am using baghira theme
<techbw> RickX: I am
<techbw> anyone here able to get dialup networking setup in kubuntu?
<shawnmstout> how can u check to see what version of java u are running
<shawnmstout> i dont know right off hand
<Sp0tKubuntu> shawnmstout: Ok. ill try to look into it then :-)
<shawnmstout> wait
<Sp0tKubuntu> shawnmstout: yes?
<shawnmstout> im asking here to see what the command is
<shawnmstout> to find out
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ahh :-)
<shawnmstout> i have never searched myself
<shawnmstout> anyone know?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Ok, then i ask! People! Where do you see java version in firefox?
<shawnmstout> im asking in different channels as well
<shawnmstout> just stay here for a sec
<Sp0tKubuntu> Thanks m8! :-)
<bazhang> about:plugins in browser window
<techbw> shawnmstout: I think the easiest way would be to check in adept which version is installed, usually you can do a command as follow "program --version" program being the program name
<Sp0tKubuntu> Add-ons?
<shawnmstout> thanks bas
<shawnmstout> we just installed 64 bit
<shawnmstout> does it require a restart in order for it to update?
<techbw> or you could do about:plugins in firefox or konqueror to see what plugins are in use
<shawnmstout> cause it looks like it installed but its not showing up
<shawnmstout> ok thanks
<shawnmstout> spot u got that
<shawnmstout> open up firefox
<shawnmstout> and go to about plugins
<Sp0tKubuntu> I try
<techbw> type about:plugins in address bar
<shawnmstout> also make sure u didnt have the browser opened before the install
<bazhang> with :
<shawnmstout> if u did restart firefox
<shawnmstout> baz just tutored spot on basic command line navigation in linux so atleast now he know how to get around the terminal
<shawnmstout> u can also test it this way
<shawnmstout> http://www.javatester.org/version.html
<Sp0tKubuntu> shawnmstout: Trying to restart FF
<shawnmstout> k
<Sp0tKubuntu> shawnmstout: I have just tryed if it worked, it dosent! So i just go look i Add-ons
<shawnmstout> type in the browser this
<shawnmstout> http://www.javatester.org/version.html
<sven_> hello, who can help me to install my smartphone htc to kubuntu?
<shawnmstout> sven, sorry man, have no experience with that one
<shawnmstout> but this might help
<shawnmstout> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=901284
<Sp0tKubuntu> shawnmstout: Seems to work in there ( The link )
<shawnmstout> nice
<shawnmstout> then it might be a rights issue then i would add that site to your trusted sites
<Sp0tKubuntu> shawnmstout: But in netbanking, it dosent
<shawnmstout> see if that helps
<shawnmstout> in firefox
<Sp0tKubuntu> shawnmstout: Ok, ill try
<shawnmstout> we atleast know now that its not an issue with java not being installed correctly
<Sp0tKubuntu> Yes
<shawnmstout> sven, did that help?
<Sp0tKubuntu> shawnmstout: Every time i try to go to the page, FF got stuck, have to KILL
<Sp0tKubuntu> Only that page
<shawnmstout> any java errors at bottom of the page?
<Sp0tKubuntu> shawnmstout: Nothing at all
<shawnmstout> should show up as a exclamation mark on bottom left side
<Sp0tKubuntu> shawnmstout: It just say, loading java
<shawnmstout> dont know if this would shed some light on the issue but
<shawnmstout> google netbanking java
<Sp0tKubuntu> Maybe
<shawnmstout> and u will see there are some issues with them and java
<shawnmstout> specifically
<shawnmstout> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-June/117527.html
<Sp0tKubuntu> yeah, i try that, and go to danish forum searching for 64 bit users, also using java for netbanking! But thanks alot for all of your help :-)
<shawnmstout> no prob man
<Sp0tKubuntu> :-)
<shawnmstout> atleast ur leaving with some knowledge
<Sp0tKubuntu> I will walk the dog know, he is looking so sad! :-D
<sven_> hello, all, when I follow the instructions here: http://www.synce.org/moin/SynceWithUbuntu, it gives me: http://www.synce.org/moin/SynceWithUbuntu
<Sp0tKubuntu> Thats right! Or i just have to go back to 32 bit, but not so nice, then my RAM are not present, i have 4Gb
<sven_> sven@AMD2800:~$ sudo apt-get install synce-hal librra0-tools librapi2-tools
<shawnmstout> sven did u see the link i gave u?
<sven_> [sudo] password for sven:
<sven_> Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar
<sven_> Boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd
<sven_> De status informatie wordt gelezen... Klaar
<sven_> synce-hal is reeds de nieuwste versie.
<sven_> Pakket librra0-tools is een virtueel pakket voorzien door:
<sven_>   librra-tools 0.13-0ubuntu0~ppa1~intrepid1
<sven_> U dient er één expliciet te selecteren voor installatie.
<sven_> E: Pakket librra0-tools heeft geen installeerbare kandidaat
<shawnmstout> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=901284
<sven_> shawnmstout: no
<Sp0tKubuntu> pastebin.com
<Sp0tKubuntu> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sven_> shawnmstout: the link isnt what im looking for
<shawnmstout> explain then
<techbw> does anyone in here use dialup connection for gprs or hsdpa through thier phone?
<shawnmstout> tech no, sorry
<sven_> shawnmstout: I just want my htc connected via usb and ready to copy files in :)
<shawnmstout> i dont do anythign dialup
<shawnmstout> heh
<shawnmstout> so some type of syncing then
<shawnmstout> reading
<techbw> well I don't normally either, but I travel purposes, I want to link my phone to pc and connect gprs/3g/hsdpa
<shawnmstout> im taking u have tried synce right?
<olli__> tech, I've been using a dialup connection with a pcmcia modem a while ago
<techbw> but I am stuck, got the phone picked up, I can dialout, but it says no carrier
<techbw> and disconnects
<techbw> any ideas
<shawnmstout> tech a better solution might be to get internet on your phone
<techbw> it's sucks, and many times have attachments etc. that need to be sent
<shawnmstout> or a phone card for a laptop from your wireless carrier
<techbw> so on the phone won't work
<shawnmstout> you can do that via vnc
<shawnmstout> dialup is not the best option for anything imo
<techbw> I have the link setup in windows, on another laptop, so it is working, just a configuration issue
<olli__> tech, is your pin set correctly, what software do you use networkmanager, wvdial....?
<shawnmstout> better to have a upload repository on the internet or use a vnc connection to transfer files
<techbw> especially in kubuntu, or other disto's ... even broadband pppoe connections are not easy to setup for noobs
<shawnmstout> honestly i use a website with a secure folder to upload and download from
<shawnmstout> example www.cshelp.us/files
<techbw> to use vnc and internet you need to be connected etc...so that is basically what I want to do ... use my phone as a modem
<shawnmstout> who is your wireless carrier?
<techbw> mascom wireless in botswana...and they have no clue on windows, so asking them about linux config will never happen.
<shawnmstout> no just wanted to find out something
<untitled> hello. What can I do to remove kde4.2 and get 4.1.3 back?
<techbw> I basically have the thing setup, just need to find out why it is saying no carrier, when there clearly is
<shawnmstout> are u using the proper extension to dial home
<shawnmstout> did u closely look at the number that is dialing
<shawnmstout> might be putting a 1 where it shouldnt or dialing the area code where its local for example
<shawnmstout> another thing u might want to do is
<shawnmstout> put a ,, before the number
<techbw> what do you mean to dial home, I am dialing *99# which is to open a gprs/3g/hsdpa connection with a cellular provider when using a cellphone as a modem
<shawnmstout> so it gives it time to pick up a dial tone
<shawnmstout> ,, = pauses
<techbw> 1 sec pauses,,,tried that
<shawnmstout> lets do this
<shawnmstout> just as a test
<techbw> ?
<shawnmstout> do you have a regular phone where u are at?
<shawnmstout> right now?
<shawnmstout> make ur computer dial that number and see if it rings through
<shawnmstout> when u pick it up see if it sounds like a modem ring
<techbw> yep, tried using the number to dial out, it dials on the phone screen then dies, with no carrier message
<shawnmstout> then its not reaching out
<shawnmstout> has to be a number issue
<techbw> if I use a cellphone connection software for making calls they go through
<techbw> but it is not for internet
<shawnmstout> so lets look inside the cellphone connection software and see if there is any extra digits that are added to it
<shawnmstout> if its gettting no carrier
<shawnmstout> then its not dialing out properly
<techbw> will try that, just don't know where to look for that info
<shawnmstout> and has to be a phone number issue
<shawnmstout> maybe in settings?
<shawnmstout> or configuration
<shawnmstout> i believe its something that ur phone is adding to the number or taking away from imo
<shawnmstout> thats what it sounds like atleast
<olli__> tech, what programm do you use to dial out on kubuntu?
<techbw> if I dial out with the number that I enter into kmobiletools, which is a program to send sms, etc....then it rings through, I do exactly the same thing with kppp or wvdial, and it bangs out no carrier....and the config, is right, cos the thing dials to the phone, but seems the phone is rejecting it, maybe not registering as data call
<olli__> kppp?
<techbw> yeah...what other program...wvdial as well
<olli__> do you have a connection string set up?
<olli__> like AT+CGDCONT=1,IP,www.plusgsm.pl..
<techbw> i do yes
<olli__> can you open a terminal in kppp and try the at commands one at a time?
<techbw> Sending: AT+CGDCONT=, ,internet.mascom
<techbw> AT+CGDCONT=, ,internet.mascom
<techbw> ERROR
<techbw> yep, still does the same thing, but no errors till it comes up with no carrier
<Sp0tKubuntu> Hmm! I have just changed in software sources, and choose un supporteed an pre-released, now in Adept, i say almost "broken" on all packages? Why is that? Im on Kubuntu 64bit
<olli__> hmm, does your phone work with windows?
<techbw> sorry was just trying things in ppp terminal...yep both phone and computer worked together when windows was installed, and since i have installed kubuntu I have carrier error, have even installed windows again, to make sure that there is nothing wrong, and it works, so installed kubuntu again, same issue
<techbw> been trying for a long time to get it working, search and searched forums, still no good
<BluesKaj> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<olli__> ok are you sure you have the right init string for your carrier (at+cgdcont....)?
<techbw> I copied the init string from nokia program in windows, uses the same, and checked online ,...the init string for mascom is documented
<techbw> the funny thing is it dials out to the phone, but from phone outward not dialing (what I mean is it displays that it is dialing out on the phone scree)
<Sp0tKubuntu> Hmm! I have just changed in software sources, and choose un supporteed an pre-released, now in Adept, i say almost "broken" on all packages? Why is that? Im on Kubuntu 64bit
<techbw> then drops back in kubuntu kppp no carrier...nothing else
<olewolf> I'm trying to add tags and comments to files from Dolphin on KDE 4.2 (on Intrepid, installed from the launchpad repos). Apparently neither the comments nor the tags are stored. Has anyone else noticed this, or is it just my computer?
<techbw> Sp0tKubuntu:you probably upgraded some of the dependancies, not all the software being upgraded, in the process, that happened to me as well a while back, had to re-install cos, didn't know what else to do
<olli__> but the "no carrier" error only happens if you try to actually dial a number, the at+cgdcont.... reports ok?
<Sp0tKubuntu> techbw: Reinstall os? And then dont set the software sources again?
<techbw> yep...everything reports ok till dial of the actual number
<bazhang> Sp0tKubuntu, thus their being named unsupported
<Sp0tKubuntu> techbw: Just use the default software sources?
<techbw> Sp0tKubuntu: becarefull which sources you add, as it might not be meant for your version, eg: feisty etc
<Sp0tKubuntu> bazhang: I know! Just tryed to get Java to work in 64 bit, an i figure, maybe yet unsupportet, thats why i ask to fecth the packages
<Sp0tKubuntu> techbw: Yeah, i have learned now, again! :-D The hard way! REINSTALL
<techbw> lol
<[BlackBuRn]> in interpid ibex 8.10 in jocked hardware manager shows that am i have ati radeon graphic card [wich is true] but when i click on activate buttion nothing happend, what can be problem?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Just want java to run in 64 bit, and now i have found a guide, testet, working, in danish! :-)
<techbw> yeah...I stay away from upgrade via internet...I usually download the alternate ...although don't think i will be upgrading to 8.10 don't like kde4.2
<techbw> i prefere 3.5
<techbw> because it is lightweight
<Sp0tKubuntu> So i go for that, just have to reinstall! :-) Should i go 32 bit and cant see my RAM, or should i go 64 bit?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Maybe i should try Kubuntu 8.04 64 bit then? techbw
<techbw> how much ram you have, that it does not see it?
<[BlackBuRn]> in interpid ibex 8.10 in jocked hardware manager shows that am i have ati radeon graphic card [wich is true] but when i click on activate buttion nothing happend, what can be problem? , and after downloading the drives and compiling it [same way worked in 8.04] in 8.10 wont shows me the kdm
<Sp0tKubuntu> I have 4Gb, in 32Bit shows 0B
<Sp0tKubuntu> In 64 bit, shows 4Gb
<Sp0tKubuntu> techbw:
<techbw> lol,,,have not seen that...8.04 running fine...
<failers> its not only the ram that counts if you wanna use 64bit its also the graphic cards memory and cpus cache also
<olli__> tech, can't you dial any number, like atdt xxxxxxxx or is it just the atdt *99***1# that aint working?
<Sp0tKubuntu> I have a nice computer, no problem
<techbw> stay with 64bit if you have 64bit cpu...you'll get better performance from your pc.
<Sp0tKubuntu> Intel Core Duo 2 x 2Ghz, with 945 chipset from intel, and 4Gb RAM
<Sp0tKubuntu> I have 64 bit CPU
<techbw> oli__>:no number...even if i dial 123 it fails...looks like it is dialing on the cellphone screen then bombs out to no carrier error
<Sp0tKubuntu> But then i should maybe go Kubuntu 8.04, but is that better than 8.10? Not supported so long?
<Sp0tKubuntu> techbw:
<Sp0tKubuntu> techbw: problem is that i like KDE 4.x, the old one looks, old.. :-D
<techbw> i use 32bit on core2 duo...no problem but then again i am on 8.04
<techbw> then 8.10 for you
<olli__> tech, really odd, ultimate advice: try kppp as root ;)
<techbw> kdesu kppp?
<Sp0tKubuntu> techbw: There is no 8.04 64 bit then?
<failers> yes there is
<failers> i got it :o
<techbw> not sure
<techbw> yes there is
<techbw> i got 1 of each from shipit
<Sp0tKubuntu> techbw: Ah ok! But you mean i should get 4.x if i like it = 8.10, and not 8.04
<techbw> friken hell...in root have to configure everything again kppp??
<olli__> don't know if this could be a user issue, is your user in the dialout group?20t252
<techbw> 8.10 is fine...i prefer 8.04 due to old interface on slow laptop...if I had a decent graphics card would be on 8.10 on my desktop...but can't go that route...cos no graphics card support for sis
<Sp0tKubuntu> techbw: I also have problems showing my battery mode in KDE 4, but not in Kubuntu 8.04, i see KDE 4 uses Guidance Power Manager, while KDE3 uses Power Manager! Can i then just uninstall Guidance, and install Power manager?
<failers> get nvidia plx :P
<Sp0tKubuntu> On KDE4
<rain__> KDE4 is so slow
<failers> rain__ not for me :o
<Sp0tKubuntu> techbw: Ahh ok
<failers> but then i got kinda good graphic card :P
<Sp0tKubuntu> KDE 4 is very slow yes, compared to KDE3
<rain__> that's what mean
<[BlackBuRn]> in interpid ibex 8.10 in jocked hardware manager shows that am i have ati radeon graphic card [wich is true] but when i click on activate buttion nothing happend, what can be problem? , and after downloading the drives and compiling it [same way worked in 8.04] in 8.10 wont shows me the kdm
<olewolf> I'm kind of happy KDE 4 is so slow. Considering how unstable it is, if it were any faster, it would crash more often.
<rain__> i prefer working on the old kde3
<OutoLumo> In my experience KDE4 is actually somewhat faster than KDE3...
<[BlackBuRn]> kde 3 is better
<failers> yea i dont see any slowness in kde4 either :/
<OutoLumo> I still use 3.5 for the moment.
<ghostcube> oO
<techbw> don't really know...if what you can install and get working in 8.10..only had it installed for like 10min...imo it totally sucks, don't like the interface, even trying to go back to kde3.5 it bombed out ended up re-installing 8.04 last night
<[BlackBuRn]> too bad, kde 3.5 not gonna be upadated
<Sp0tKubuntu> Maybe thats why DVD lags on KDE4 on my machine? I have tryed all kind of things! But it works fine i Ubuntu, only 2 codes installed
<failers> techbw the only difference is the desktop folder you can almost get the rest to look like 3.5 :P
<kristina> hi, how do I remove all plasmoids in 8.10 in order to install kde 4.2?
<Sp0tKubuntu> yeah, thats also why i dont want to go KDE3.5 [BlackBuRn]
<OutoLumo> Many years ago I realized that KDE 4.0 + one year would be good release. Well, Answer is here, and from what I've heard it's usable.
<olewolf> kristina: doesn't the dist-upgrade uninstall them automatically?
<techbw> yeah, but the desktop effects don't work with sis graphics, so was forced to go back...it is still buggy...even not using the advanced effects.,, just the clear looks type backgrounds are buggy
<Sp0tKubuntu> OutoLumo: You say KDE4 is better then KDE3?
<failers> its definitly usable unless you got some integrated graphic card :P
<OutoLumo> Sp0tKubuntu, I don't think its that black and white.
<Sp0tKubuntu> i got intergrated graphic yes
<aanderse> i have an integrated intel video card, kde4 runs like a dream
<rain__> the whole process of kde4 is very strange --- image you have a 21" screen and a small portion of it is the usuable desktop
<Sp0tKubuntu> OutoLumo: Ok! :-)
<olewolf> Has no-one attempted to use the tags and the comments in Dolphin on KDE 4.2?
<techbw> oli__>: I missed a post of yours...don't know how to check if it is in the dialout group
<OutoLumo> I think that in total 4.2 gets somewhat even with 3.5, though there are some regressions, there are also some improvements. The real difference is, that KDE4 has future ;)
<olli__> tech nevermind, did you try running kppp as root yet?
<techbw> I can't stand kde4, too much like vista...and I moved away from windows to get away from that crappy interface...and os in general, now the bringing the whole thing to linux as well ????
<Sp0tKubuntu> OutoLumo:  Thats right, but it seems a little to heavy!
<techbw> yep...same issue, but this time nothing on the phone screen comes up.
<techbw> oli__>yep...same issue, but this time nothing on the phone screen comes up.
<OutoLumo> The thing just happens to be that I need to repartition my hard disk sometime around here, which means that I need to do a complete re-install, which means that I can just as well skip Ibex.
<techbw> oli__>:yep...same issue, but this time nothing on the phone screen comes up.
<failers> the problem is that kde updates and most people computers dont and those computers are from 1989 so no wonder no one likes a bit more grahpic content ^^
<rain__> i guess the majority in here are ok that kde4 sucks big time
<olli__> so the "no carrier" message only appears in the kppp terminal ?
<Sp0tKubuntu> i like the look in vista, so im glad for KDE4, that it look alot like Vista, then its not to much to handle, the change from windows to linux
<antonia> hey guys, are there any plans to include kd4.2 in the standard 8.10 repos in the future?
<rain__> what changes are made in 4.2
<rain__> ???\
<techbw> oli__>:no it does it when I use wvdial as well
<OutoLumo> One thing I love in linux is the customizability. Themes can be changed, and I just love to tinker with all those settings. No way one could confuse my system with Windows or Mac.
<antonia> rain__: go to kubuntu.org and check out the article major improvements are with kdm and plasma
<OutoLumo> Though its rough and ugly desktop, its MY desktop!
<rain__> i am on it
<techbw> oli__>:phone is connected...cos kmobiletools dials out to a number no problem, but the program does not open gprs link so can't use the program to connect to internet
<olewolf> rain__: you'll find a variety of improvements, such as an auto-hiding kicker, previews in the on-desktop folder widgets, sliders for the preview sizes in Dolphin, better desktop effects, etc.
<mikesa81> does anyone know off hand a channel to ask about Qt installation?
<failers> rain__: 4.2 is even more stable for me :o
<techbw> you can list channels with /list command
<antonia> rain__: click on the release anouncment
<failers> than 4.1
<OutoLumo> Especially the autohiding kicker has been a showstopper for me.
<antonia> mikesa81: i can help with qt installation
<failers> OutoLumo what is kicker?
<failers> :P
<OutoLumo> failers, sets say, "panel"
<olewolf> failers: the kicker is the "taskbar" in the bottom of the screen.
<failers> oh
<olewolf> failers: you know, where all the window thumbnails drop down.
<mikesa81> antonia: thanks! well I downloaded 4.4.3 and when i run "make" i get errors.
<techbw> oli__>:phone is connected...cos kmobiletools dials out to a number no problem, but the program does not open gprs link so can't use the program to connect to internet
<failers> olewolf yep i know ^^
<antonia> mikesa81: answer to install qt should be 'apt-get install qt4-dev-tools'
<rain__> does anybody knwos a Nagios interface where i can add hosts
<mikesa81> antonia: i'm not sure what i should be doing to correct the situation. ok, well i was trying to do it manually but i'll try that, brb
<OutoLumo> Lets face it: 4.0 was alpha to get people interested 4.1 was beta with flesh on the bones and 4.2 is the first one for production tools, though there still is lot to do left.
<antonia> mikesa81: its probably bad to compile from source when everythings in apt, but to resolve compile errors make sure that you have all the dependencies, and then make sure your using the same version of gcc
<olli__> tech:> im lost here, I guess it's a problem with the init string, here's an old thread where a similar problem is described :http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-746796.html
<antonia> mikesa81: theres usualy a .configure script or something that checks to make sure you meet dependencies andwarns you if you dont that your supposed to run before compiling
<[BlackBuRn]> Anyone having problems with ati radeon fglrx drivers and kubuntu interpd ibex 8.10
<techbw> i think i have been through all the forums, with this error, been searching for quite a while for a solution
<OutoLumo> But what I really like about KDE4 is the technology platform. I fully expect KDE4 to have a long lifecycle.
<antonia> mikesa81: not sure how qt source does it, but i'm guessing therell be some sort of script there
<[BlackBuRn]> Anyone having problems with ati radeon fglrx drivers and kubuntu interpd ibex 8.10
<failers> any one got nvidia here?, wich driver are you using
<kristina> olewolf: well I'm getting problems with some packages needing libplasma3, but libplasma is not going to be installed...
<techbw> the wierd thing is it dials with kmobiletools to my other line, no problem, kppp says no you don't have a friken carrier
<techbw> say whaaaaaattT::
<rain__> anyone can help about nagios
<rain__> ?
<mikesa81> antonia: i run ./configure before i run make, it takes awhile but i dont think it produces any errors... ok well apt-get says 0 newly installed. Do you have experience using Qdevelop?
<olewolf> kristina: I'm having problems with that, too. I just decided I'd wait until KDE 4.2 is an official part of the Kubuntu repositories.
 * cllaudyu heloo 2 all
<failers> any one got nvidia here?, wich driver are you using?
<fosco_> failers: 180
<failers> 180.?
<failers> :)
<mikesa81> antonia: When i try to build anything in QDevelop it tells me I have to build first (even though I did!) then nothing...
<olli__> tech, never give up since the modem is present and atz reports ok you got to  able to make a connection somehow...
<olewolf> How do you determine which nvidia driver you'r eusing?
<Atom330> hello i am online on irc with the iphone
<kristina> olewolf: can I get kde 3 in kubuntu 8.10?
<antonia> mikesa81: I usually use kate with qt-assistant open on the side to look at functions, if i need an interesting gui
<failers> fosco_ 180.? :P and do you see any graphical bugs like i do in 180.27
<antonia> mikesa81: sorry cant help you there, if you make the c++ files etc then type qmake-qt if the directory and type make it should work
<olewolf> kristina: I'm not sure you can, but perhaps someone else can answer that question?
<fosco_> no bugs here
<fosco_> jaunty alpha4 kde4.2
<failers> fosco_ ok wich of the 180
<techbw> i aggree...somehow...but for now i will stop,,,,got a headache from trying to figure out whats wrong...found a program that i am going to try if that fails then till tomorrow
<failers> fosco_ 180.25 ? or 180.22 or 180.15 or 180.11 :P ?
<Atom330> jaunty is full with bugs i a lazy tester doesnt report everthibg he finds
<fosco_> ii  nvidia-glx-180    180.27-0ubuntu1     NVIDIA binary Xorg driver
<failers> fosco_ ok thanks
<kristina> olewolf: ok tnx. so you don't think that the problem with libplasma3 is that the kde 4.2 plasmoids are not uninstalled?
<failers> fosco_ then i guess its just mu gpu that isnt fully supported i guess :P
<kristina> olewolf: 4.1 plasmoids sorry
<fosco_> maybe, 8600GT here
<failers> 9600m gt here
<failers> :/
<olewolf> kristina: well, I do know I lost some 4.1 plasmoids during the upgrade, and I'd expect that libplasma3 is the culprit. I vaguely recall that the dist-upgrade to 4.2 uninstalled them.
<mikesa81> antonia: ok i'm going to try that.
<[BlackBuRn]> Anyone having problems with ati radeon fglrx drivers and kubuntu interpd ibex 8.10/
<[BlackBuRn]> that after installing the drivers, u reboot ur system and motior goes off and showing nothing?
<[BlackBuRn]> monitor*
<techbw> huh! gprs easy connect worked wonders.....after setting port speed to 9600...
<olli__> tech, really?
<techbw> don't know how fast the link will be if port speed is at 9600, but that is better than nothing
<techbw> will try and set faster later...let me learn what the hell is going on under the hood, and then increase the speed
<techbw> got so exited it made a connected that I moved and irda lost link lol
<olli__> tech, great, good luck trying...
<mikesa81> antonia: ok, i make a file helloqt.cpp when i type "make helloqt.cpp" it says nothing to be done...
<syockit> that's not how you compile
<failers> mikesa81 you use gcc
<failers> not make
<failers> :P
<failers> !gcc
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<techbw> thanks, hope to get the speed higher, luckily 99.9% of time i am broadband, this is basically a backup link, for on the road and so on or when power here is out...or whatever
<failers> ok that didnt help much
<failers> mikesa81 google gcc
<crs> Hi guys. where can I find info about upgrading 7.10 to newest available version?
<mikesa81> failers: ok, thanks
<OutoLumo> crs, off-hand instructions: 0) make sure that /home is a separate partition 1) Backup all 2) edit /etc/apt/sources.list 3) sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<[BlackBuRn]> Anyone having problems with ati radeon fglrx drivers and kubuntu interpd ibex 8.10
<khalidmian> BluesKaj: i installed kubuntu with windows using virtual box but for some reason kubuntu doesnt recongnize my nvidia card any suggestions? also i am so far unable to install the guest software in Kubuntu wondering if any help can be provided
<[BlackBuRn]> that after installing the drivers, u reboot ur system and motior goes off and showing nothing?
<khalidmian> i installed kubuntu within  windows using virtual box but for some reason kubuntu doesnt recongnize my nvidia card any suggestions? also i am so far unable to install the guest software in Kubuntu wondering if any help can be provided
<BluesKaj> khalidmian , which nvidia card and what do you mean by "guest software" ?
<failers> are you in windows using virtual box and installing kubuntu in virtual box or ?
<BluesKaj> khalidmian, didn't know one could run VB on the windows platform
<khalidmian> virtual box guest software for guest client
<charolastra> hi, just tried the update to kde 4.2; now kde isn't listed in kdm anymore and won't start; "/usr/lib/kde4/../kdm/kdmrc not found" is mentioned; any idea what i could do now?
<khalidmian> yes vb is possible within any win or mac o/s
<crs> Al what I need to do is to get a newest flash. I have got 7.10. Where can I find debs with newest flash?
<crs> All*
<khalidmian> BluesKaj: i have nvidia geforce go 7600
<khalidmian> BluesKaj: sun vitual box installation is poss in Windows or Mac
<rain__> i need help in NAGIOS
<khalidmian> BluesKaj: The only two things i want to resolve are video card dtetction and guest software for kubuntu
<cuznt> !nagios
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nagios
<rain__> don't worry ubottu
<charolastra> how can i revert to kde 4.1?
<khalidmian> no clue eh?
<rain__> wala fekra
<BluesKaj> khalidmian , open adept and install nvidia-glx-177 driver
<rain__> how can you know my kde version
<rain__> *i
<failers> log out and login then the splash screen says starting kde 4.1 or kde 4.2 :P
<rain__> lol
<mikesa81> can someone tell me the difference between compile and building a program?
<fosco_> mikesa81: in most cases is the same
<thedark> I am trying to get Korean input working. I have installed SCIM and Korean language support, but when I try to load SCIM in the commandline I get the following error:http://paste.ubuntu.com/115329/
<mikesa81> fosco_: im confused because im using an ide to build a project, it finishes without error but when i try to run it, it says a project doesnt exist and i should run build, but i just did! so frustrated!
<charolastra> failers: what if the sceen blinks and gets right back to kdm?
<fosco_> mikesa81: no idea
<BluesKaj> rain, open konqueror /help/ about kde
<BluesKaj> mikesa81, install build-essential
<mikesa81> BluesKaj: already have the newest version installed thanks. anything else it could be?
<BluesKaj> mikesa81, what is your project base , media, text/code or ..  ?
<mikesa81> BluesKaj: completely basic, i want to try a helloqt.cpp example!
<BluesKaj> mikesa81 , check this out http://tinyurl.com/c2q7gl
<stdin> probably easier to use Qt Creator IDE
<sven_> does anyone knows a mp3-editor?
<mikesa81> BluesKaj: ive installed qt4 through apt-get, shouldn't everything just work? the document describes installation for windows.
<syockit> sven_: edit wave data? or tags?
<BluesKaj> editor . what , convert to different format ?
<stdin> mikesa81: did you install the -dev packages?
<sven_> syockit: wave data
<olewolf> sven_: audacity
<sven_> olewolf: can it save mp3 format?
<BluesKaj> mikesa81, sry , i used google-linux to find that page , assumed it was relavent ...google-linux is getting worse and worse :(
<olewolf> sven_: yes, I've had success with that. It may require a plug-in, but nothing that isn't available from the repositories.
<Watkins> how do you tell what version on kubuntu you're using?
<mikesa81> stdin: yes i installed qt4-dev-tools
<syockit> sven_: I think audacity can open mp3 provided you have lame installed
<BluesKaj> Watkins , lsb_release -a
<olewolf> syockit, sven_: yes, it can open mp3 files.
<Watkins> how do you install a older version of ubuntu?
<syockit> Watkins: lsb_release -a
<Watkins> ty
<syockit> Watkins: and downgrading is a pain. clean reinstall is less risky
<Watkins> I've installed different styles for the kubuntu, but I can't switch to them through the appearance, can anyone help me with that?
<Watkins> I want the qtcurve look :s
<KDesk> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<KDesk> hi
<fidji> http://paste.ubuntu.com/115337/
 * agb67 is away: Per ora assente
<syockit> Watkins: download kde4 version of qtcurve
<fidji> sorry not for this chan
<KDesk> Is in Kubuntu the firewall by default off?
<Watkins> syockit that's "apt-get qtcurve-kde4" right?
<syockit> Watkins: no, I think it's not in repo
<BluesKaj> !guardog
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guardog
<syockit> Watkins: ah, there is!
<BluesKaj> !guarddog
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<BluesKaj> It is not normally necessary to install a firewall on a Kubuntu system, because by default, access to the system is closed. However, if you run any services which you allow other computers to access (for example, the Apache web server), it is advisable to install a firewall. Guarddog is a program which allows you to control Linux's firewall through a graphical interface.
<syockit> Watkins: apt-get install kde4-style-qtcurve
<Watkins> ah, thank you
<KDesk> BluesKaj: do you know if the firewall is on of off by default?
<olewolf> KDesk: it's on.
<BluesKaj> KDesk , dunno , I assume "on"
<BluesKaj> what good is FW if you have to turn it on everytime you login :)
<KDesk> Thanks, I was almost sure it was off. Because I haven't had problems with this, now I have some ports closed... let's see it this is the firewall or mi internet provider.
<Watkins> anyone know how to install "gtk style and fonts"
<Wulong> System settings -> apperance
<quadaptor> why uses libxml the system zlib.so instead of the given one? http://dpaste.com/117815/
<stdin> quadaptor: because it just links to that zlib, it doesn't set an rpath
<quadaptor> stdin: no, there a real files.
<stdin> quadaptor: without an rpath ld will look for ibz.so.1 in standard places
<quadaptor> stdin: rpath = real path?  http://dpaste.com/117837/
<axiom> kde 4.2 here.  When I try to add the Notes plasmoid, I get a message like  "plama "this object could not be created for the following reason: Could not find reqested component: plasma_applet_notes".  Advice?
<stdin> quadaptor: rpath = runtime path, it's a linker option that tells the dynamic linker where to search for libraries before the system directories
<quadaptor> stdin: oh! so all "--with-XYZ="-dirs must available in rpath?
<stdin> quadaptor: when linking there is no rpath set, so even though it links to the library you specify it's looking in the standard places for it
<blackwaltz> Okay, so I've got a question, I've installed Intrepid on a friends computer, and can't seem to get X to work with the intel driver (it's an i845)
<quadaptor> stdin: okay, i understand. damn! i think, i must recompile all my apps/libs with a modified rpath. :-(
<quadaptor> stdin: i try to create a portable lamp-stack, bundled with all libs. thats right, it doesn't work without modified /etc/ld.so.conf on all the source systems?
<stdin> quadaptor: you don't need to modify ld.so.conf if you use rpath, then the path is stored in the binary and ld looks there first
<agb67> hi, I upgraded my eeepc 4G to KDE4.2 today, but I got problems with keyboard (unable to use). Any help, please?
<quadaptor> stdin: sorry, i don't understand! while compiling, the compiler looks to to rpath (defined by ld.so.conf?) for libs and use there? thats right? is the path to libs in the binary static or use there the ld.so.conf-pathes, too?
<stdin> quadaptor: rpath is not used while compiling, only linking. it stores the path in the binary created and tells ld to search that path before any default paths or paths specified in ld.so.conf
<quadaptor> stdin: yeah, but why my binaries doesn't use the given path (thats stored in binary), but use the path defined in ld.so.conf?
<stdin> quadaptor: have you set the rpath?
<[BlackBuRn]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/326647
<quadaptor> stdin: you mean RPATH="/path/to/my/libs"?
<stdin> quadaptor: it's not an environment variable, it's a linker option
<khalidmian> BluesKaj: sorry how did you say i can get the drivers for Nvidia again?
<quadaptor> stdin: where i can find it? in configure-script?
<quadaptor> stdin: i doesn't set any linker option, i think so.
<stdin> quadaptor: it may be a configure option, but you can set LD_FLAGS to "-rpath /some/dir"
<lovre> how can i download from rapidshare? I tried using KGet, but it downloads a small (12.5kb) file and says download complete...?
<quadaptor> ah okay, i'll try it
<stdin> lovre: they don't let you use download managers with rapidshare
<lovre> stdin: :o
<khalidmian> looking for drivers for nvidia geforce 7600 for kubuntu that i have installed under vbox environment
<lovre> stdin: i didnt know that. why is that*
<stdin> lovre: I think you have to pay for that ability
<lovre> stdin: i have payed, i have a premium account
<stdin> lovre: then it's probably that it needs a cookie set, that isn't being given to kget
<lovre> stdin: yea, i thouth of that. how do i "give" it the cookie?
<lovre> stdin: i dont see in options anywhere the option for any login or something
<khalidmian> any help pls
<lovre> stdin: i read somewhere kget uses same cookies as konqueror, and i log in from konqueror but nothing, still same...
<lorenzo> hi
<khalidmian> looking for drivers for nvidia geforce 7600 for kubuntu that i have installed under vbox environment- would appreciate help
<lovre> khalidmian: doesnt it offer to install proprietary drivers?
<khalidmian> lovre: since i have kubuntu running in virtual box environment it has not dtetcted my nvidia card or hasnt offered me to install prporietary drivers
<stdin> lovre: I don't know, maybe #kde does
<lovre> khalidmian: run jockey-kde from konsole and see if there is a driver in the list, select it and press Enable
<failers> since he is using it in virtual box nvidia isnt his graphic card device
<failers> its some random thing virtual box gives the os
<failers> so he wont be able to install some nvidia drivers
<failers> so unless kubuntu aint working with vesa or preinstalled drivers you are kinda screwed
<khalidmian> lovre: no drivers are in use
<lovre> failers: well, never installed it in virtual box so i dont know :/
<mefisto__> failers is correct. it will use a generic vbox graphics device
<lovre> khalidmian: as failers said, i guess you have to leave it as is
<khalidmian> lovre: no drivers listed that i can enable
<lovre> khalidmian: or go to nvidia.com and download a driver.
<khalidmian> just wondering if i can sudo install maybe it might make a difference?
<khalidmian> sudo apt-get install nvidia?
<gorgonizer> khalidmian: if you are using kubuntu inside a VirtualBox enviroent, you will have a VirtualBox Graphics adapter, irrespective of what graphics card is in the host computer..
<lovre> khalidmian: maybe sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<lovre> khalidmian: but i dont know if that will work
<failers> khalidmian why install nvidia drivers when it wont work in virtual box?
<agb67> pls, eeepc + kubuntu + KDE4.2 = keyboard doesn't work once I login. Why?
<gorgonizer> khalidmian: I have kubuntu 9.04 alpha 4 in a VBox, and I have to either use a vesa driver, or vbox (after installing the GuestAdditions)
<Guest86740> Alguém tc em portugues..
<Guest86740> ?
<failers> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<khalidmian> gorgonizer: i need to install guest addon how do i get that pls assist
<Guest86740> #ubuntu-br
<gorgonizer> shut down the Kubuntu VBox (if running), then add the GuestAdditions.iso in the CD/DVD-ROM tab in settings.. it is called VBoxGuestAdditions.iso..
<gorgonizer> then after booting into Kubuntu go to /media/cdrom/, then as root run ./VboxLinuxAdditions-x86.run (I think)
<khalidmian> gorgonizer: yes but how do i run it i tried but it didnt work wait ill tell u what it said
 * agb67 is away: Per ora assente
<gorgonizer> ./VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run is the command you need to run, as root, whilst inside the VBoxGuestAdditions folder..
<failers> so "cd /media/cdrom" then "sudo ./VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run"
<failers> and tada
<failers> :P
<khalidmian> gorgonizer: asks me to open it with dolphin when i do there is the vboxlinuxadditionsx86 run file
<gorgonizer> failers: that would indded be it :)
<khalidmian> gorgonizer: says i need to run as root
<gorgonizer> khalidmian:  I don't like Dolphin, so I do it from the command line... for me, it is easier..
<khalidmian> gorgonizer: how do i run it as root
<failers> yes use the command line
<failers> anyone remember what the firefox addon is called that makes firefox look better when using kde?
<PSiL0> damn dolphin.. massively slow in directories with a large amount of files..(no pictures, hence no preview)...on 4.2
<failers> PSiL0 command line for the win :)
<PSiL0> lol
<PSiL0> exactly..
<failers> hehe nah i know dolphin is really slow when its many files/folders
<PSiL0> failers: kde bugreports state that they fixed the hangup on 4.2...
<failers> Oo
<PSiL0> failers: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=164309
<chris-rc1> hi
<PSiL0> failers: I had to use google cache since even bringing up the specific bug report is slow :-p
<failers> bugs.kde is slow general i mean im on vista here and firefox it takes ages to load the page :o
<chris-rc1> is there a way to use a fritz ISDN card with kppp (or any other gui) in hardy? i semm not to be able to figure out the right dev file
<kannan> i changed to a color theme in system settings.. thereafter i am unable to open the "system settings" windows.. it keeps crashing.. how can i change the color theme ?
<jammen33> anyone have a 5.1 sound card that works with alsa?
<failers> any one know a equilevant app to paint?
<ActionParsnip> failers: kolorpaint
<jammen33> kpaint
<failers> thanks
<ActionParsnip> !info kolorpaint
<ubottu> Package kolorpaint does not exist in intrepid
<jammen33> i think
<jammen33> !kpaint
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kpaint
<failers> ubottu you are dumb :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you are dumb :)
<ActionParsnip> !info kolourpaint
<ubottu> kolourpaint (source: kdegraphics): Transitional package. In component main, is extra. Version 4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 20 kB, installed size 60 kB
<ActionParsnip> I use it loads
<ActionParsnip> mainly because ms paint is the best gfx package around in my book :D
<failers> got it now and its just what i wanted :P
<ActionParsnip> shabba
<ActionParsnip> kicks gimp to the floor ;)
<failers> now just to find where it was i can rebind keyboard bindings :P
<ActionParsnip> i only know it in fluxbox
<ActionParsnip> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LaptopTesting/Keycodes
<KEBA1> kde4 disabled my compositing because there are to slow... now i changed the settings and want to activate it, but under system settings i get this error: http://junemaster.ju.funpic.de/quote/index.php?id=881&delid=PUBVzPiyDQQmRSu
<BenPA> can anyone tell me how to get music that is on cd over to a Ipod
<KEBA1> via amarok i think
<BenPA> you mean I can use amarok?
<olewolf> BenPA: yes, Amarok will work.
<ActionParsnip> BenPA: rip to mp3 with k3b or something, then transfer with amarok / songbird
<olewolf> Alternatively, install Rockbox (from rockbox.org) on your iPod like I did. This eliminates Apple's proprietary storage format.
<ActionParsnip> ipod + rockbox == awesomeness
<olewolf> ActionParsnip: unless you need podcasts, in which case it's nothingness.
<failers> whats the command to start system monitor thru command line
<BenPA> thank you
<ActionParsnip> olewolf: im not a sheep and didnt opt for the ipod
<coucouf> hi all I've been using KDE4 for a while and Kmail keeps opening links from /tmp/something instead of opening the source http link. Anyone knows how to solve this ?
<ActionParsnip> failers: try: ksysguard
<lovre> erm, the sound has stopped working for me
<failers> ActionParsnip thanks just the one i wanted again :)
<lovre> sometimes this happens, the sound just isnt there anymore, for any application... i have to reload X to fix it, is there any other way. and why is this happening
<ActionParsnip> BAM 2 for 2
<ActionParsnip> lovre: restart HAL maybe
<lovre> ActionParsnip: how?
<ali_> I m new to kubuntu , can anyone tell me how to add stuff on kubuntu desktop .. like clock and climate etc
<ActionParsnip> lovre: sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<ActionParsnip> ali_: right click desktop -> add widget
<lovre> ActionParsnip: it didnt help
<ali_> ActionParsnip: there is no add wiget........ its KDE
<ali_> i think you are talking about GNOME
<failers> ali_ not really
<failers> ali_ wich kde do you got?
<ali_> 3.5
<failers> thats why ^^
<failers> in 4.x there is add widget
<mefisto__> lovre: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<ali_> so what should i do.....
<ali_> should i upgrade to KDE 4.0 ?
<ActionParsnip> ali_: if you want kde4 add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<olewolf> Don't even *think* of KDE 4.0.
<ActionParsnip> ali_: to /etc/apt/sources.list
<olewolf> Go for KDE 4.1 or KDE 4.2.
<ActionParsnip> ali_: then sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<failers> 4.2 is best imo
<ali_> first put sudo apt-get update ? in Terminal ?
<ali_> to get KDE 4.0
<ActionParsnip> ali_: no, you need kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> ali_: and add that repo I said, then save and exit
<ali_> hang on
<mefisto__> ali_: you are on hardy, right?
<ali_> how to check i m on hardy ?
<ActionParsnip> ali_: lsb_release | grep Code
<mefisto__> ali_: if you want to add stuff to the panel, right-click an empty part of the panel, add applet to panel...
<ali_> its giving error
<lovre> mefisto__: nothing
<ali_> ali@Ali-Laptop:~$ lsb_release | grep Code
<ali_> No LSB modules are available.
<failers> oh snap i forgot to fstab my ntfs hdds
<mefisto__> lsb_release -a
<ActionParsnip> bah
<ActionParsnip> ali_: lsb_release -a | grep Code
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: cheers for the spot
<ali_> ya its Hardy
<ali_> its showing that its hardy
<ali_> well whats the difference b/w hardy and others
<mefisto__> ali_: main difference for kubuntu is after hardy, kde 4 instead of kde 3
<ActionParsnip> ali_: sudo echo 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu hardy main' >>/etc/apt/sources.list; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> ali_: sudo apt-get install kde-nightly
<ali_> hang on let me type that one
<ActionParsnip> ali_: copy / paste to the konsole
<ali_> could fine Package...
<ali_> i havnt still edited the sources file
<ali_> where to add this line which you have told me....... in the end or the start
<ActionParsnip> ali_: add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu hardy main to the end of the file
<failers> hm what happends if you do sudo rm -R /
<failers> Oo
<failers> does it actually remove it :P ?
<Tm_T> it does
<failers> :o how dangerous
<Tm_T> failers: and if you mention that here once more, you'll get banned
<ActionParsnip> failers: yep, very
<failers> Tm_T :| sorry
<ActionParsnip> ali_: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-install-kde-42/
<ActionParsnip> ali_: you got it ok?
<ali_> its updating
<ali_> i have put the command sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ali_> and its getting some data from the internet...... will take some time
<ali_> by the way if i want to learn kubuntu linux ......... which CBT should I go for
<ActionParsnip> cbt?
<ali_> is there any quick way to learn linux..... because i dont have that much time to learn linux cause I m already learning Cisco products
<ali_> i mean Computer Based Training
<ali_> i have visited linuxcbt.com they are offering several Linux CBTs
<ActionParsnip> ali_: just use the system at a more intrinsic level than user
<ActionParsnip> ali_: setup some servers, add some users, have a play
<ali_> how did you learned it ?
<ActionParsnip> ali_: daily use over several years
<ali_> how many years ?
<ActionParsnip> about 3 or 4 say
<ali_> and you work as a system administrator ?
<ali_> working on linux servers ?
<ActionParsnip> im a windows sys admin
<ActionParsnip> citrix / sql
<ali_> you are a database admin ?
<ActionParsnip> no i just make everything run, i dont work on dbs
<ali_> listen......
<ali_> its taking quite a time
 * ActionParsnip listens
<ali_> since i have 128K connection , its asking for 5hrs
<cbwcjw> Anybody know how to set up VNC enterpise server?
<ali_> is there anyway to skip this update and directly go for KDE 4.0 installation
<ActionParsnip> then its gonna take time
<olewolf> ali_: Don't go for a KDE 4.0 install. It's the beta version. Think 4.1 or 4.2.
<ActionParsnip> ali_: read http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-install-kde-42/
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | cbwcjw
<ubottu> cbwcjw: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<olewolf> ali_: and yes, if there's a lot to download on a limited-bandwidth connection, then it's going to take time.
<ActionParsnip> cbwcjw: whats the difference between vnc and vnc enterprise?
<cbwcjw> ActionParsnip: Well, I mean realvnc, its different than x11vnc, ect.
<ActionParsnip> cbwcjw: apt-cache search vnc
<david_> he lo
<david_> hello
<cbwcjw> ActionParsnip: Not what I mean... Oh nvrm
<ActionParsnip> !hi | david_
<ubottu> david_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<david_> i'm new in linux, Anybody knows how to install c++ here?
<david_> can somebody help me?
<rawr-ubuntu> i just updated  my 8.10 kubuntu installation to kde 4.2 and my window decorations do not show up
<rawr-ubuntu> any tips?
<rawr-ubuntu> also, without the window decorations windows will not accept keyboard input so anything i do has to be done in the console
<mefisto__> rawr-ubuntu: can you alt-F2 ?
<ActionParsnip> rawr-ubuntu: are you using an nvidia gfx card?
<ActionParsnip> rawr-ubuntu: try: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall install kde-window-manager
<rawr-ubuntu> actionParsnip: will do, gonna reboot and do that, also found a thread on the forums about libkdecorations4 not properly installing on upgrade
<rawr-ubuntu> mefisto__: yes i can, just no windows will accept input
<mefisto__> rawr-ubuntu: if you have a konsole window open, type: kwin &
<ActionParsnip> rawr-ubuntu: its worth a go :D
<rawr-ubuntu> mefisto__: kk, gonna boot in and try some of the stuff, hopefully be back soon form inside kubuntu
<aciel> Hi folks. I just installed kde 4.2 on intrepid (kubuntu), and it's having trouble starting akonadi. I already had MySQL installed, so I suspect that's the problem. Self-test is here: http://pastebin.com/m543bdb5
<coucouf> anybody know how to have Kmail open URLs correctly on KDE 4 ?
<ActionParsnip> aciel: If you are installing InnoDB, remember that you must create directories yourself, InnoDB does not create them.
<mefisto__> coucouf: what's it doing with with urls?
<Squidy> Hi there.. is there a way to integrate the "save as" interface of firefox to kde 4 style?
<IcyPolecat> hiya, anyone up for giving me a hand with xorg config - Intrepid, KDE 4.1 dual screen?
<coucouf> it opens things in /tmp/xxxxx instead of the correct URLs
<ActionParsnip> coucouf: in the browser settings for kmail, edit the setting. Try %u or %U instead of %f.
<ActionParsnip> coucouf: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kmail-devel&m=103182685220310&w=2
<IcyPolecat> failing that anyone know if the ati binary package still has issues?
<IcyPolecat> or indeed how to install the ATI binary package if the restricted driver manager (jockey) does nothing.
<coucouf> IcyPolecat in Intrepid catalyst 8.12 and 9.01 work perfectly for me
<IcyPolecat> coucouf: how did you install?
<coucouf> ActionParsnip now works, but it opens two same tabs with the URL when I click it... Any reason ?
<coucouf> IcyPolecat http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide section 4
<IcyPolecat> coucouf: so gonna have to do it by hand then :-(
<failers> hm using kwin cant you move windows over to other sides of the cube?
<ali_> how is this if i want to learn Kubuntu Linux http://www.linuxcbt.com/products_linuxcbt.php
<coucouf> IcyPolecat not such a big deal with dkms. It's like sh --buildpkg, dpkg -i and aticonfig, that's essentially 3 commands :)
<IcyPolecat> coucouf: I know. I just dislike deviating from the Ubuntu norm on this machine - it tends to get me into trouble! Do you know off hand if this package includes fglrxconfig?
<coucouf> IcyPolecat I don't think fglrxconfig has been existing anymore for a while now, there's aticonfig, and the Catalyst UI in X is quite efficient
<ActionParsnip> coucouf: not sure why its doing it, i dont use kmail
<coucouf> IcyPolecat yeah, I understand that, let's say that you can always remove the packages and restore your former xorg.connf, it's not like compiling and installing things all over the place.
<IcyPolecat> coucouf: Ah ok - just after something nice and gui to config the res / pos of the screens - beats hacking about in xorg.conf any day :)
<coucouf> ActionParnip in fact I just noticed it's not only kmail, I get the same behaviour when clicking your link in Ksirk, strange...
<ActionParsnip> coucouf: only click the link once dude
<coucouf> ActionParsnip :D
<ActionParsnip> coucouf: its not a file opening
<failers> hm how do i install compiz on kde 4.2 when it need libplasma2 and kde 4.2 need libplasma 3
<coucouf> ActionParsnip I've set konqueror %u in the default application section for Web Browser, maybe that's not the right way
<ActionParsnip> coucouf: try a capital U
<coucouf> ActionParsnip yeah, tried that already
<ActionParsnip> coucouf: thats all i can recommend realy
<coucouf> ActionParsnip thanks a lot, I already got rid of the URL getting opened from /var/tmp !
<ActionParsnip> sweet :)
<mefisto__> coucouf: try doing it in file associations for html
<Crell> Hi all.  According to a recent blog post, KDevelop4 beta packages are available for Kubuntu.  Unfortunately said blog post did not mention what the sources line was for said packages. :-)  Can anyone here point me toward them?
<Crell> Blog in question: http://apaku.wordpress.com/2009/02/06/kdevelop4-beta1-kubuntu-packages-problems/
<rawr-ubuntu> just to document the bug i was talking about, window decorations not showing up after an upgrade to kde 4.2 in kde 8.10 is caused from something not bieng claculated right with kde-window-decorator, it was not upgraded along with the rest of my kde4 libs whne i did the apt-get upgrade after ading the experimental repo and updating
<rawr-ubuntu> had to run an apt-get install kde-window-decorator to get new version
<Lugii> hmm seems lots of ppl got that problem.. i did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and it solved it too
<mefisto__> Crell: kdevelop-kde4 ?
<alesan> hi, is it possible to try the new kde 4.2?
<alesan> I have a 8.10
<Crell> Hm.  I would have thought the package would be kdevelop4 or kdevelop with a version tag of 4.
<ActionParsnip> alesan: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<cjae> !strigi
<ubottu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<rafael> alguem sabe como fazer actualizações no kubuntu ???
<cjae> how do I make the strigi daemon keep running?
<rafael> i dont now...
<rafael> know
<stdin> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<rafael> do you know how do I update kubuntu??? :(
<rafael> #ubuntu-pt
<stdin> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<rafael> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<rafael> !update
<mefisto__> Crell: kdevelop-kde4 is not kdevelop 4. it's 3.9.91
<Crell> Yeah, that's what I figured.
<rafael> sabem como actualizar o kubuntu??
<Crell> Which is why I'm asking where one can get the kdevelop 4 beta packages, if they do in fact exist.
<rafael> hey crell do you know how to update kubuntu??? :(
<stdin> rafael: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<rafael> ty... ;]
<lfranchi> can anyone tell me the packages i need to get pykde and pyqt? kdebase complains that i dont have them installed
<rafael> Can anyone tell me how to install the NVIDIA D package for Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> lfranchi, check in adept by typing the names in the searchbar
<lfranchi> found it, it's called python-qt4 for some bizarre reason
<lfranchi> weird naming--
<BluesKaj> no it's meant to indicate the python qt binding
<stdin> !nvidia | rafael
<ubottu> rafael: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rafael> !nvidia
<stdin> rafael: read the link from ubottu
<lfranchi> yeah but it is called PyQt
<lfranchi> makes it hard to search for with aptitude
<rafael> ty
<stdin> lfranchi: that's how all python packages are named
<stdin> lfranchi: like pytz is in package python-tz
<lfranchi> i know
<Crell> mefisto__: So if kdevelop-kde4 is not kdevelop 4, what is?
<lfranchi> but me not knowing ubuntu, but knowing PyQt andPyKDE makes it hard to find
<lfranchi> anyway, not worth bikeshedding over
<stdin> lfranchi: it's actually debian that name it like that
<stdin> and we are downstream from debian
<failers> is 9.04 stable?
<failers> i mean not released as stable but is it stable while using it :P
<coucouf> mefisto__ it works correctly setting it in file associations, thanks
<stdin> failers: it's not April, so no
<stdin> Crell: kdevelop-kde4 is kdevelop 4
<Crell> stdin: mefisto__ just said it wasn't.
<stdin> Crell: 3.9.91 means it's a beta, because it's not released we can't call it 4.0 yet
<Crell> Ah.
 * Crell will try it then.
<stdin> it's the same with KDE 4.2, the betas were 4.1.9x
<Crell> I'm looking for a PHP IDE that doesn't suck, so I come back to KDevelop periodically to see if it works for PHP yet. :-)
<coucouf> failers: i've been using it for a few days, and it works quite well so far. Proprietary graphic drivers are broken as usual, but if you don't use them it's OK :)
<stdin> it's not stable, in any sense of the word
<stdin> jaunty will probably break again before release
<failers> coucouf: ok
<stdin> especially if we go for Qt 4.5
<failers> then next question how do i upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 :P
 * astromme has a mad chuckle when thinking about 4.5 =)
<astromme> if kubuntu decides to go 4.5, I hope the graphicssystem raster is set to default (after tested, of course). It's really much better in my experience
<coucouf> well it's an alpha version, it can always eat children...
<stdin> failers: install update-manager-core, and do "sudo do-release-upgrade -d". then start preying
<failers> stdin: hehe no worrys got nothing to be afraid if it crashes :P
 * astromme had his ethernet card on his laptop killed by the Intrepid alphas... not fun >_> (silly kernel, well more silly intel driver)
<sudhanshu> #hellas
<stdin> sudhanshu: hmm?
<dkkong> I just upgraded to KDE4. Is there a way to show just the desktop like KDE3 with icons instead of the panel?
<sudhanshu> room
<coucouf> failers: btw, it broke digikam for me, I'm living without so far
<failers> coucouf: oki
<failers> praying now
<stdin> dkkong: which version of KDE4? 4.1.x or 4.2?
<astromme> dkkong: you can in 4.2, you can't in 4.1 (but folderviews work pretty well). what are you using?
<failers> :P
<owner> in application/synaptic package manager I see "KDE desktop environment". Is that how I upgrade ubuntu to kubuntu?
<dkkong> I believe 4.1. Will an update upgrade me to 4.2?
<stdin> owner: install "kubuntu-desktop" from synaptic
<astromme> dkkong: you would have to install the experimental packages from kubuntu.org
<owner> it isn't listed
<failers> dkkong: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<coucouf> failers: well I just retried installing digikam and it re-works :)
<failers> haha ok
<stdin> owner: it is, make sure you run synaptic not the add/remove software thing
<failers> coucouf: downloading all updates now 700 mb :|'
<mefisto__> Crell: have you seen this: http://www.kdevelop.org/index.html?filename=3.5/download.html
<failers> so 12 minutes before i even got it downloaded
<mefisto__> Crell: I tried installing using that "Ubuntu" repo but it installed an older version than kdevelop-kde4
<owner> it really isn't in there
<dkkong> Okay guys, I'll get started. Thanks!
<Crell> hm
<coucouf> failers: I didn't say it would be easy...
<failers> btw if or when alpha 5 gets released will it automaticly update thru adept or do i have to do "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"
<failers> coucouf: :)
<coucouf> failers: you can still take the blue pill :p
<owner> I have super ubuntu. don't know if that has anything to do with it
<astromme> failers: auto. however, you get ALL updates, not just jumps between alphas
<stdin> failers: it'll just show as a normal update
<failers> oki good
<stdin> owner: it is
<coucouf> failers: yes, just doing upgrades normally will lead you the release version
<stdin> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.101 (intrepid), package size 20 kB, installed size 48 kB
<failers> coucouf: i alredy eaten the red pill
<astromme> failers: running jaunty is running a constantly changing system (if you apt-get upgrade). There is no "layer" between what devs use and the jaunty repos
<failers> ah ok
<owner> but there is no kubuntu-desktop in my synaptics package manager..there is however a kde desktop environment
<cbwcjw> !puregnome | owner
<ubottu> owner: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<owner> I don't want to remove kde. I want to use it
<cbwcjw> Oh.
<cbwcjw> owner: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<quadaptor> stdin: thanks for your help! i think, all works fine. :-) i set LDFLAGS, CPPFLAGS and CC. :-)
<owner> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<failers> close synaptic
<owner> that means it wants to access the original iso disk?
<owner> awesome, thanks guys
<fynamite> hello
<astromme> !hello | fynamite
<ubottu> fynamite: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<fynamite> thanks
<gosia> hello
<talonstriker> hi, is it ok to delete /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb ?
<senorpedro> yes
<cdavis> talonstriker: I think apt-get cleancache or something like that is available and might be safer
<coucouf_> aptitude clean sounds safer to me
<cdavis> not sure if that does what you are looking for thought
<senorpedro> apt-get clean
<talonstriker> its not cleaning if I do apt-get autoclean
<talonstriker> letme try onyl with clean
<talonstriker> ok that worked thanks
<syockit> hey, if we keep cleaning our apt cache, how is apt-p2p or apt-torrent supposed to work?
<ivancho> syockit: cleaning apt cache, means apt-get clean?!
<g2g591> omg, its such a revelation!
<syockit> apt/archives, whatever it is
<ivancho> apt-get clean is removing all downloaded .deb files in /var/cache/apt/archives
<bradley> I was wondering if someone in here can help me with a problem making the r8168 driver?
<cdavis> just ask, maybe someone can help
<elie> hi
<elie> alla
<elie> any one help me
<failers> finally 9.04 up and running
<failers> had some problems with wireless first but its in order now :P
<elie> heeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<elie> plz
<syockit> bradley: not for some Linux mce, is it?
<bradley> nope
<elie> any one help me
<bradley> I'm using 8.04
<mefisto__> !ask | elie
<ubottu> elie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<g2g591> elie: hoe about you just ask your question
<g2g591> how*
<bradley> and can't get it to compile, it says that scripts/Makefile.build:41: /src/Makefile: No such file or directory
<bradley> something's probably wrong in the Makefile, but I can't find it
<failers> ./configure , make , make install
<failers> thats usually the order to compile a program
<bradley> it's a module so it's    sudo make clean modules
<bradley> I have directions for it
<bradley> they just aren't working
<failers> ok
<syockit> bradley: tried the script here? http://www.jamesonwilliams.com/hardy-r8168.html
<bradley> looking at it now
<syockit> hmm, so it fails at make clean modules?
<elie> man i meed to instal flash player on kubunto
<bradley> as long as I've install build-essentials it should work right?
<elie> u know ?
<syockit> bradley: should be
<mefisto__> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<syockit> bradley: also make clean && make modules instead of make clean module
<elie> thanks man
<bradley> the make clean && make modules      looks like it worked
<syockit> and I thought hardy's kernel fixed that already
<syockit> guess not
<g2g591> bradley: which is why you never put clean with anything else
<elie> any onme from lebanon
<g2g591> well, usually not anyway..
<bradley> it loads the wrong module the r8169 not the r8168, but it worked fine on the live cd so I'm a little confused about it
<elie> any onme from lebanon
<elie> any onme from lebanon
<elie> any onme from lebanon
<elie> any onme from lebanon
<elie> any onme from lebanon
<elie> any onme from lebanon
<BlueEagle> !flood | elie
<ubottu> elie: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<elie> ok sorry
<elie> sorry guys
<stdin> !lb | elie
<ubottu> elie: The Lebanese LoCo team is only a couple of clicks away. Discover its flavor in #ubuntu-lb
<failers> coucouf_:  how do i get mp3 support in amarok 2?
<coucouf_> failers: xine misc plugins ?
<failers> oki
<failers> coucouf_: just asking since amarok 2 didnt do as the other version automaticly ask for adding support when trying to play a mp3 file :P
<bradley> thanks for the help everyone!
<stdin> failers: install libxine1-ffmpeg
<failers> stdin: im installing a xine meta package think it installs it all
<failers> :P
<failers> hmm i dont have any sound :/
<failers> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<lfranchi> um
<lfranchi> anything regarding ARTS is woefully out of date
<lfranchi> amarok 2 uses KDE4, which has phonon for sound output
<lfranchi> arts is gone
<stdin> and it's aRts ;)
<talonstriker> hey I need some wireless help...I can't connect to any WEP networks...I have a broadcom43xx chipset
<khalidmian> hi facing a little problem
<khalidmian> i did cd /media/cdrom and then sudo // VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run but it says command not found pls help
<failers> khalidmian:
<failers> sudo ./vblinux
<failers> sudo ./VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run  or if you want sudo sh VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run
<mefisto__> khalidmian: you should be able to do it from the virtualbox menu
<khalidmian> nthing work
<khalidmian> nt even sh
<khalidmian> mefisto doesnt work fro menu
<mefisto__> khalidmian: Devices menu, Install Guest Additions...
<khalidmian> mefisto__: did that doesnt work im trying to instal guest addition to kubuntu installed in vbx environment
<mefisto__> khalidmian: did it not open a new CD device in the guest system?
<khalidmian> mefisto__: nope
<failers> in 8.10 i had sound issues wich were solved by editing "/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base" and adding "options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1" but in 9.04 it doesnt help i dont have sound at all got any ideas how to solve it?
<cjae> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<cjae> !qtsudo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtsudo
<cjae> what is the kde equilvilent?
<cjae> kdesudo
<cjae> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<cjae> ah ok
<Sp0tKubuntu> Weee! Im SO happy! Just god Java Runtime Enviroment to work in Kubuntu 8.10 64bit!
<mefisto__> khalidmian: on the guest, run: sudo bash /media/cdrom0/VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run
<Sp0tKubuntu> got*
<Sp0tKubuntu> So nice it is! Now i only have to get "Playback" of DVD to work
<mefisto__> Sp0tKubuntu: does medibuntu work for 64bit ?
<khalidmian> ok when i try run it via dolphin it says i need to run it as root
<coucouf_> failers maybe try removing your ~/.asound* if any ?
<coucouf_> or /etc/asound.conf if any
<khalidmian> VirtualBox 2.1.2 Guest Additions installation
<khalidmian> This program must be run with administrator privileges
<mefisto__> khalidmian: on the guest, run: sudo bash /media/cdrom0/VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run
<mefisto__> khalidmian: or in dolphin, hit F4 to open a console in that directory
<cjae> ok if I have installed avg for linux to scan windows crap, and have run it once as sudo avggui it lets me scan the file, but if I run it the so called proper way kdesudo avggui it tells me I cannot scan, is this because I ran it as sudo before to upddate it
<cjae> or is it because avg is an exception to the kdesudo rule?
<Sp0tKubuntu> mefisto__: Dont know, but i have tryed that! Dosent seem to be the problem! I can fine play DVD from a Ubuntu 8.10 live CD, all i need to install, is 2 codec, and the Totem player tell me himself! :-) Me like
<khalidmian> konsole doesnt run now sigh !!!!
<Sp0tKubuntu> mefisto__: After my search through the internet, it seems to be related to my chipset and something i cant find out in the NEW KDE, NOT 4.2m but the new, i mean the one in the 8.10 release, and not in the 8.04, in the 8.04, Kubuntu, i play DVD fine, also 64bit
<Sp0tKubuntu> mefisto__: Chipset is Santa Rosa if you know it?
<mefisto__> khalidmian: you can switch to a virtual terminal with right-ctrl key and F1-F7
<_gl_> hi I installed kde4.2 in a eeepc and the dragon player does not play mp4 files. any suggestions?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Someone got an idea? For my problem with DVD playback?
<mefisto__> _gl_: installed kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<_gl_> mefisto__: nope! thanks for the hint!
<Sp0tKubuntu> Is kubuntu-restricted-extras holding some Java to? Im afraid to install it if it messes up my Java for 64bit
<Sp0tKubuntu> !kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sp0tKubuntu> lol
<mefisto__> Sp0tKubuntu: I think it does include java. type apt-cache show kubuntu-restricted-extras
<khalidmian> sorry may i have the command again to run cdrom media vbox please
<Sp0tKubuntu> mefisto__: In terminal?
#kubuntu 2009-02-08
<mefisto__> Sp0tKubuntu: yes: apt-cache show kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Sp0tKubuntu> roger
<mefisto__> Sp0tKubuntu: it will show info about the package
<Bilbo_Baggins> I did something and now there looks like there is a vail over the entire screen. how do I revert that?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Kubuntu-restricted-extras holdings: http://pastebin.com/m77fbac63
<Sp0tKubuntu> Looks like it got the old Java that dosent work for me
<khalidmian> sudo /media/cdrom VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run?
<Sp0tKubuntu> If i install, i will get problems, right? How do i then get DVD to run without lag? (Working Ubuntu8.10 64bit)
<Bilbo_Baggins> khalidmian: who was that for?
<khalidmian> just wondering if i have the prpoerr command to run it
<Sp0tKubuntu> Maybe email "maintainer" Asking for one without java and flash?
<mefisto__> khalidmian: sudo bash /media/cdrom0/VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run
<Bilbo_Baggins> khalidmian: I've been trying to find mine.. it's not in /media/cdrom.. however to run it. cd /media/cdrom then sudo ./VBoxLinux.......run
<Bilbo_Baggins> khalidmian: or sudo sh ./VBoxLin<yada yada>
<paolo> please...
<paolo> I can't update...
<paolo> what can i do?
<mefisto__> Sp0tKubuntu: libdvdcss2 is the package from medibuntu to play dvds
<Sp0tKubuntu> mefisto__: I have it all, dosent work
<mefisto__> Sp0tKubuntu: what player?
<Sp0tKubuntu> All
<Sp0tKubuntu> Like i said, work fine on Ubuntu
<Sp0tKubuntu> And Kubuntu 8.04
<Sp0tKubuntu> But not 810
<Sp0tKubuntu> problem with new KDE ?
<paolo> somebody speak spanish...
<Sp0tKubuntu> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mefisto__> Sp0tKubuntu: in kaffeine, is it using xv video driver ?
<Sp0tKubuntu> !spanish
<Bjoern_> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Sp0tKubuntu> paolo:
<Sp0tKubuntu> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Sp0tKubuntu> mefisto__: dont know, it dosent work
<paolo> gracias....
<Sp0tKubuntu> mefisto__: Works in Ubuntu, 2 codecs installed, live CD
<Sp0tKubuntu> paolo: :-)
<paolo> sorry...
<paolo> this is my first time here...
<Bilbo_Baggins> who was asking about vbox guest additions?
<lovre> when i try to run a game (ut2004), i get this error message: "open /dev/[sound/]dsp: Device or resource busy" -> the game runs ok, but there is NO sound. What does this error mean?
<cadaverpimp> How do I mount a floppy?
<mefisto__> lovre: are there any sound settings in the game?
<cadaverpimp> I inserted the floppy, but there isn't a mention of it anywhere in /media/
<Bilbo_Baggins> cadaverpimp: should be able to just put a floppy in the drive and it should recogize that it's there.
<Bilbo_Baggins> cadaverpimp: it won't mount if the floppy isn't formatted.. gparted?
<lovre> mefisto__: there are
<lovre> mefisto__: there is an option but only thing i can select is OpenAL, and its selected
<Sp0tKubuntu> Seems like i have problems with the default KDE in Kubuntu 8.10, seems like problems with my chipset! Any solutions? Maybe i have to try the new KDE 4.2 and hope the bug is not present there?
<Bilbo_Baggins> Sp0tKubuntu: you should mention what you problem is.
<Sp0tKubuntu> Bilbo_Baggins:
<Sp0tKubuntu> I have, like 200 times
<Sp0tKubuntu> Bilbo_Baggins: DVD playback impossible
<Sp0tKubuntu> Reason = Not known
<mgrant_> I just upgraded from 8.04.1 to 8.10 and now all my KDE apps are missing menus.  How do I get them back?
<Bilbo_Baggins> Sp0tKubuntu: sorry I just got here.. all I saw was you had some unkown issue that you thought was chipset related
<failers> i dont have any sound in jaunty 9.04 got any ideas?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Think KDE from Kubuntu 8.10 default is the problem, i have tryed Kubuntu 8.04, no problem! Ubuntu 8.10, no problem!
<Bilbo_Baggins> Sp0tKubuntu: if you're trying to play back a commercial dvd then you need the appropriate codec
<mefisto__> lovre: try installing aoss and run it with that. eg, aoss ut2004 (if ut2004 is the executable)
<Sp0tKubuntu> Bilbo_Baggins: Sorry! ;-) Didnt see you come on :-)
<Bilbo_Baggins> Sp0tKubuntu: I supress joins parts quits.. there's just so many of them it breaks the flow
<Sp0tKubuntu> Bilbo_Baggins: I know, but i have, like i said, works in Ubuntu 8.10, from live CD + 2 codecs
<Bilbo_Baggins> Sp0tKubuntu: you're trying to do this from the live cd?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Bilbo_Baggins: I have no problems playing DVD in Kubuntu 8.04 live CD eighter
<Sp0tKubuntu> Bilbo_Baggins: No, testing
<Bilbo_Baggins> ?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Bilbo_Baggins: Try again! Im in Kubuntu 8.10 64 bit, no DVD Playback, ok?
<lovre> mefisto__: ill try that. what is aoss anyway?
<Bilbo_Baggins> Sp0tKubuntu: did you get the right codec from medibuntu repositories
<Sp0tKubuntu> Bilbo_Baggins: then i boot a live cd with Ubuntu 810 64 bit, 2 codec, working
<Sp0tKubuntu> Bilbo_Baggins: Same with Kubuntu 8.04
<mefisto__> lovre: plays oss audio through alsa. it seems from that error that this game wants to use oss
<Sp0tKubuntu> Bilbo_Baggins: But my INSTALLED Kubuntu 8.10 64 bit, no DVD Playback
<Sp0tKubuntu> Bilbo_Baggins: Thats why i think its a problem between Santa Rosa chipset and the default KDE desktopenviroment in Kubuntu 8.10
<Bilbo_Baggins> Sp0tKubuntu: could be a regression on 8.10 or the commercial codec has been removed from the live cd.. I know to play commercial dvd in ubuntu 8.10 you have to get the codec from the medibuntu repo's.. it's not on the cd.
<lovre> mefisto__: ok. what is oss? sorry for being a pest :(
<Sp0tKubuntu> Bilbo_Baggins: I get it from the net, downloading it! Telling u it works fine in all other distros than Kubuntu 810?
<cadaverpimp> Bilbo_Baggins: Installed qtparted; command not found.
<Bilbo_Baggins> Sp0tKubuntu: k... I believe you.. sorry I don't have anything else to add.
<cadaverpimp> Bilbo_Baggins: Sorry, had to run it as root.
<Bilbo_Baggins> cadaverpimp: ?
<lovre> mefisto__: i got it to work, like this, i installed libopenal1 and copied libopenal1.so to overwrite the games openal.so file. it works now.. can i mess anything up with this?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Thats ok! :-) Just wonder what the bug is? :-)
<cadaverpimp> Bilbo_Baggins: Still, not finding the floppy
<cadaverpimp> It has the drivers I need for my desktop (I'm currently on my laptop)
<Sp0tKubuntu> Bilbo_Baggins: Like to fix it! But thanks anyways! Im just confused over 5 reinstall, 1 day! :-/
<Bilbo_Baggins> cadaverpimp: try sudo mkdir /media/floppy && sudo mount /dev/floppy /media/floppy
<Sp0tKubuntu> Not a good day! :-) But at least i got Java to run on 64 bit :-) Heck of a job
<cadaverpimp> Bilbo_Baggins: mount: special device /dev/floppy does not exist
<Bilbo_Baggins> Sp0tKubuntu: I'm doing all this right now in a vm.. not quite the same but a good place to experiment
<Sp0tKubuntu> When i install java to /usr/java, then it will not be stored in my home if i reinstall? I guess
<Bilbo_Baggins> cadaverpimp: is this a home built machine or store bought?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Bilbo_Baggins: VM? Virtual Machine?
<Bilbo_Baggins> Sp0tKubuntu: yes
<Sp0tKubuntu> Bilbo_Baggins: I havent understand that concept, what is it about? Is it able to make computers? :-)
<Sp0tKubuntu> Bilbo_Baggins: Like a "Fake" virtual DVD drive, just a "Fake" virtual processor??
<csc_> hello
<csc_> where are translation files located in ubuntu?
<Sp0tKubuntu> !translationfiles
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bilbo_Baggins> Sp0tKubuntu: lets say you're running some form of linux and you want easy access to windows or to try a different version of linux. You can do that in a window inside of your current OS.  It's "virtual".. totally isolated from the Host machine..
<Cerrdor> I am having a bit of trouble here
<Bilbo_Baggins> !vbox | Sp0tKubuntu
<ubottu> Sp0tKubuntu: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<gigasoft> kjn
<Sp0tKubuntu> Bilbo_Baggins: Ahh a little like a live CD? But just a program doing it virtual? :-)
<Cerrdor> can anyone tell me a gui program top convert my ogg files to mp3 so i can load them on my sansa
<Bilbo_Baggins> Sp0tKubuntu: yes.. runs typically at almost native speed
<Sp0tKubuntu> Bilbo_Baggins: Nice :-)
<csc_> where are they? i cannot find the translation files and i need to fix them
<Sp0tKubuntu> Bilbo_Baggins: Well, thanks for trying to help me out again! I will go watch some TV! My brain is toast after today! (New in linux) :-D
<gorgonizer> Cerrdor: soundKonverter should do it...
<Bilbo_Baggins> Sp0tKubuntu: np
<lovre> why cant i minimize a fullscreen application (a game in this example)?? is it a bug or?
<Bilbo_Baggins> lovre: what game?
<lovre> Bilbo_Baggins: Unreal Tournament 2004
<Cerrdor> also one more question when I use konsole to install a package it wont show up until i reboot
<Cerrdor> how do i correct this
<Bilbo_Baggins> lovre: it will run in full screen .. there's a keycombo to switch it.. I've forgotten though.. something like Alt +enter or ctrl+enter.. you get the idea.. if you can't figure it out check www.ubuntuforums.org .. I know it's there.
<Bilbo_Baggins> should also be something in settings.
<syockit> Cerrdor: You installed, but it doesn't appear in the launcher?
<Cerrdor> syockit: correct
<syockit> Cerrdor: it happened to me last time, but this time it appears correctly. I don't know what fixed it
<BigMike>  any one got a site to help me understand wifi stats?
<cbwcjw> !wifi | BigMike
<ubottu> BigMike: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cbwcjw> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<BigMike> ty
<carpii> whenever i try to minimise xchat to trayicon, it just disappears and i have to kill the task. Anyone else got this problem?
<lovre> can a clipboard content be seen from another virtual terminal?
<Cerrdor> oh yeah anyone know how i can install the xubuntu desktop to see if i like it
<mefisto__> Cerrdor: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> install xubuntu-desktop Cerrdor
<Cerrdor> ok lemme try that
<Cerrdor> i think i tried once and it gave a error
<BigMike> whats worse a wireless noise level o -39 or -79 not sure how the scale works
<Cerrdor> yupp that worked
<cadaverpimp> Bilbo_Baggins: Sorry, had to step away. This is something I built. I don't know why, but I didn't think about going to Abit's site for the SATA driver I need.
<Cerrdor> any preferences over the  *buntu versions
<Cerrdor> i like ubuntu for begginers
<Bilbo_Baggins> cadaverpimp: sata driver for a floppy?
<Bilbo_Baggins> Cerrdor: ubuntu w/ Gnome desktop is pretty stable.. kde is morphing and having some growing pains
<cadaverpimp> SATA driver is on a floppy
<Cerrdor> yeah my ubuntu had some issues and i needed to reinstall so i used kde until my friend i loaned my ubuntu out to brought it over
<sourcemaker> how can I use strigi in kde 4.2?
<sourcemaker> the service is not running but I have activated the flag... run strigi
<Bilbo_Baggins> how do I get 4.2 ??
<Sp0tKubuntu> Now it's look nice and tight! :-) http://peecee.dk/upload/view/153759
<Bilbo_Baggins> Sp0tKubuntu: you have 10 desktops?  .. nice backdrop..
<sourcemaker> my second question is: which texture filter should I use? bilinear or triliear?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Bilbo_Baggins: Yes, i have only 12.1" WS, so then i use multidesktops for making it easy for me to see it all! :-) Then i have Firefox desk 1, mail desk 2, IRC desk 3 and so on :-)
<Sp0tKubuntu> Bilbo_Baggins: Got the "Wallpaper" from www.interfacelift.com
<Bilbo_Baggins> Sp0tKubuntu: that works.. like "screen" at terminal
<Sp0tKubuntu> Bilbo_Baggins: Im taking pictures myself to, and thats a nice picture, not mine! But still nice
<Sp0tKubuntu> Bilbo_Baggins: Ok :-) Im not so much into linux, yet! :-)
<mefisto__> sourcemaker: strigidaemon & (or alt-F2 strigidaemon) then strigiclient
<Sp0tKubuntu> Bilbo_Baggins: I will try find a picture i have taken, from copenhagen :-)
<Sp0tKubuntu> Bilbo_Baggins: BRB
<sourcemaker> mefisto__: thx
<sourcemaker> mefisto__: WARNING: field 'http://strigi.sf.net/ontologies/0.9#debugParseError' is not defined in any rdfs ontology database.
<sourcemaker> Segmentation fault
<sourcemaker> starting strigi message
<Bilbo_Baggins> http://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotmb0.png   Sp0tKubuntu
<Sp0tKubuntu> Bilbo_Baggins: http://peecee.dk/upload/view/153760
<Sp0tKubuntu> Bilbo_Baggins: One of my own pictures! :-) Not SO good, but still "OK", taking with Canon EOS 350D
<Sp0tKubuntu> Bilbo_Baggins: You run Ubuntu? And VM ( Kubuntu ) :-)
<Bilbo_Baggins> Sp0tKubuntu: nice.. photography is fun..been doing it 34 yrs.. for pay some and charity and art
<owner_> anyone know how to solve graphics glitches on bootup?
<Sp0tKubuntu> Bilbo_Baggins: Thats also one of my hobbies, not making money, but maybe some day i will! .-) And thanks btw
<mefisto__> sourcemaker: I get that first error, but not the segfault. everything seems to work
<Bilbo_Baggins> Sp0tKubuntu: that's why I posted it.. to show a VM  .. np :)
<Sp0tKubuntu> owner I have it also! Is not there when the system is done booting? Or?
<owner_> yeah
<Sp0tKubuntu> Bilbo_Baggins: Looks nice! .-)
<owner_> I'm using nvidia driver 177
<owner_> I'm wondering if the driver isn't complete
<Sp0tKubuntu> owner_: Ok, i guess, theres nothing to do?
<Bilbo_Baggins> owner_: what card do you have?
<Sp0tKubuntu> owner_: If you find a solution, let me know please! :-)
<owner_> nvidia 8200m
<Bilbo_Baggins> owner_: AH!.. I have an onboard 8200.. it doesn't like the 177 driver.. I've totally uninstalled all references to nvidia in adept or synaptic.. whichever.. and installed the 180.22 driver direct from nvidia. you have to do it at terminal after shutting down kdm and after removing other nvidia references that are installed from the repo's
<sourcemaker> mefisto__: problem solved! removed .strigi and started again...
<Sp0tKubuntu> Well guys! The time says 02.24 in DK now! So i will go to sleep! Can you all have a nice night? Sweet dreams! :-)
<Sp0tKubuntu> Dont let the penguin bite!
<astromme> I'm working with a QStyledItemDelegate and I would like to know when my user is dragging an item in the view. Is there a way to do this?
<Bilbo_Baggins> nighhty night
<Sp0tKubuntu> :-)
<astromme> whoops, wrong channel -_-
<mefisto__> sourcemaker: after starting strigidaemon successfully, go to systemsettings > desktop search, and enable Strigi Desktop File Indexer, and apply. I think that should automatically start it on login
<sourcemaker> mefisto__: ok... thx
<hardran3_> Is there an issue upgrading 8.10 Kubuntu to KDE 4.2? I have tried twice, off of fresh installs, and it causes dependency problems both times.
<draik_> Does anyone here have an Abit VT7 motherboard with 2 SATA hard drives? I'm trying to install the 2nd hard drive but it is not even being seen by BIOS.
<gorgonizer> hardran3_: no mager issues that I am aware of..
<draik_> Drivers installed and so is the Seagate software.
<carpii> whenever i try to minimise xchat to trayicon, it just disappears and i have to kill the task. Anyone else got this problem?
<failers> i got "card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]" and no sound what should i do :/
<CoJaBo> Is it possible to control KNetworkManager/wifi by script?
<Bilbo_Baggins> just upgraded to 4.2 now to log out restart x and see what happens !  :)
<failers> anyone got good knowledge of kubuntu/ubuntu and can help me with my sound card / sound issue please read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6696415
<solifugus> Just installed kubuntu 8.10 (used 8.04 before).
<solifugus> How do I get all the 3d effects?
<solifugus> I don't see any 3d effects..
<kuaera> Are you looking for Compiz?
<solifugus> I thought kde 4 had its own 3d effects..
<solifugus> w/o compiz
<kuaera> Hrm. Not that I am aware of.
<solifugus> hmm... ok.. well... maybe I'll not worry about them for now, then..
<solifugus> compiz takes away keys I use a lot, like CTL-F2 for the konsole
<solifugus> and I don't want conflicts with 3d programs..
<kuaera> solifugus: Hrm. You might be able to change two things and find a "happy medium"
<kuaera> I use yakuake-kde4, mapped to F12. I find it a lot more convenient than Konsole
<solifugus> yakuake?  never heard of it.. I
<Muzer> Hehe, just noticed an awesome bug in dolphin
<anja_> was los
<anja_> ich bin deutsche
<anja_> und U ?
<anja_> mizzge
<solifugus> I will take a look... but I really have never found anything as nice as konsole before
<Muzer> if you tell it to calculate the size of remote:/, it returns 16,777,216TB
<Muzer> :p
<kuaera> solifugus: Oh, yakuake is one of those silent gems.
<kuaera> solifugus: It doesn't show up on the taskbar, but you can maintain multiple windows, and it's always accessible from F12. Has an option to disappear when it loses focus.
<solifugus> kuaera: I will try it out.. anyway--it looks like they've totally messed up konsole.. no button to click for a new tab, no right-click menu to rename/close a tab... aarrgh!  What did they do?
<kuaera> solifugus: I do not know... I have not used Konsole in a very long time.
<jkxman> hla
<jkxman> hola
<kuaera> solifugus: I found something for you. Go to KDE4's System Settings, click on "Desktop", then peruse "Desktop Effects"
<solifugus> kuaera: ok.. thanks..
<solifugus> I put in a dvd (with my backed up files) and something popped up but then went away cause I was typing when it came up..
<solifugus> How can I open the dvd?
<kuaera> solifugus: I think there's a "devices" icon near the taskbar in the bottom right side of the screen that might have your DVD listed on it.
<Cerrdor> is there a way i can turn my kubuntu into xubuntu and keep all my same files
<Cerrdor> just overwrite the kde?
<syockit> Cerrdor: just install xubuntu-desktop
<Cerrdor> i installed the desktop but can i remove the kde
<syockit> Cerrdor: files will be kept. but some settings that only belong to kde may not migrate to xfce
<Cerrdor> xubuntu seems to work soooo much faster
<syockit> Cerrdor: you can. remove kubuntu desktop, and see it's dependencies for packages you may not need
<Cerrdor> hmm
<alesan> hi I decided to give KDE another chance (I had to switch to the enemy)
<alesan> today I installed KDE4.2
 * astromme notes that we don't have an enemy, per se, if I'm thinking what you're thinking
<alesan> how can I put in the task bar those small icons to launch a program? taht's something I was never able to do with KDE4.1
<alesan> astromme, I hate gnome, personally
<astromme> heh
<alesan> and the library they use
<astromme> Kubuntu offers a plasmoid for that, something like a "launcher plasmoid" or the like
<alesan> part of my job is to program with Qt
<alesan> so I would really like to go back to KDE :) but I need the quick launch icons :)
<syockit> and KDE4.1 also can add launcher icons  to its panel
<syockit> just add the widget
<gorgonizer> alesan: in 4.2 there is a Quick Launch widget, which can have as many icons as you wish (I have about 20)..
<alesan> gorgonizer, so how do I do (and... why it isn't there by default? like in KDE2)
<alesan> gorgonizer, right button add widget...
<alesan> QuickLaunch! yes it's there!
<gorgonizer> alesan: as to why, I know not, I guess as not everyone wants it as default.. and you have to know where the .desktop file for the programs are, unfortunately..
<alesan> hey what is this akonadi thing it pops up all the time and complains it's not registered with dbus
<hardran3_> yeah
<syockit> I guess they expect users of new wave to use the finder instead
<kuaera> AFAIK, it's a sort of KDE4 frontend to MySQL database.
<alesan> kuaera, any idea how to uninstall it?
<syockit> alesan: kmail depends on it
<kuaera> sudo apt-get remove akonadi<tab>? That's what I'd do >_>
<syockit> alesan: if you don't need kmail, you can remove akonadi
<alesan> syockit, I use thunderbird for historical reasons...
<alesan> syockit, just out of curiosity, can kmail access an exchange server using the native protocol
<syockit> alesan: also, amarok 2 is using it iirc
<alesan> the one outlokk uses
<syockit> alesan: i no familiar exchange server
<syockit> alesan: actually just installed today after finding out Microsoft opened the pop for their live mail
<alesan> installed today what, I do not understand
<alesan> hey gorgonizer ... how do you *move* the quick launch? I'd like to have it near the (classic!) K menu
<kuaera> Panel settings
<gorgonizer> click the cashew on the panel (if there is one) and then you will be able to move teh entire widget..
<alesan> ok
<syockit> alesan: you should see the 4-arrows icon
<kuaera> gorgonizer: Is there a way to remove the widget menu on the plasma desktop?
<alesan> the learning curve is quite steep, thank you guys for the help
<alesan> syockit, yeah I got it
<gorgonizer> kuaera: the icon in the top right corner?
<syockit> kuaera: remove that thing on the corner? find "I hate the Cashew" on kde-look?
<kuaera> gorgonizer: Yes, thank you
<coreymon77> !flv
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<coreymon77> anybody know how to get flv movies to play?
<alesan> there should be no problem to uninstall 'dolphin' right?
<gorgonizer> alesan: what file manager do you use?
<alesan> gorgonizer, konqueror? konqueror is the reason I installed KDE 0.9
<alesan> the brightest idea ever... I do not understand why they created dolphin
<syockit> they wanted vista thing in kde
<alesan> :(
<gorgonizer> alesan: the file management features of konqueror are from dolphin, so if you remove dolphin, some settings won't work (I believe, but I may be wrong)
<gorgonizer> I hate dolphin myself, but I had to set some things in  dolphin for konqueror to work the way I like..
<alesan> it seems if I remove dolphin many things get removed too... :(
<alesan> how do I edit the command associated to a quicklaunch button?
<nate_> how do i know which linux-image is best for my pc
<ciber> #kubuntu-es
<hettar> either the 32 or the 64 bit desktop images would be best
<alesan> it seems I have to reboot
<alesan> bye
<gorgonizer> alesan: I believe you would have to edit the .desktop file associated to the Quick Launch button...
<alesan> gorgonizer, mh...
<hettar> Silly question but is anyone finding that kwin doesn't work with nvidia/composite and the latest updates to jaunty alpha 4?
<nate_> uh, cause there is a ton of them.
<zaapiel> hello
<nate_> hi
<zaapiel> say i want to completly uninstall ubuntu
<zaapiel> and just use kubuntu
<zaapiel> anyways to do that?
<gorgonizer> zaapiel: install kubuntu-desktop, then remove ubuntu-desktop - should do it
<hettar> I don't think that will uninstall all the gnome packages
<bazhang> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<zaapiel> mah man
<mr-t---> sn9 that is from the bible old testament I beleive pretty old
<Chaorain> Is this where I get help with "Ubuntu Ultimate Edition"?
<alesan_> re
<alesan_> where can I find the control center?
<tommy> I got ubuntu on 20 gig laptop hardrive stuck in my tower with adapter. I got 40 gig regular ide hard drive with windows xp. It boots with grub. If I pull the laptop drive or if that stops working will I still be able to boot the xp drive?
<alesan_> argh where is the RUN menu
<alesan_> one of the most useful tools ever is gone?
<tommy> alesan try system control center
<astromme> alesan_: you mean alt-f2?
<alesan_> astromme, yes
<alesan_> astromme, but in the K menu
<astromme> what's wrong with it?
<astromme> oh... erm, why is it needed there?
<Socket> Hello
<astromme> !hello | Socket
<ubottu> Socket: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Socket> Is there any kind of utility I can run that wil tell me the type of video file I have?
<Dr_willis> right click on it.. properties... perhaps?
<Dr_willis> I recall seeing some info in there bwfor
<Dr_willis> MUCH more info then i ever saw in windows
<tommy> what os you got socket
<Socket> Kubuntu 8.10, kde 4.2
<Socket> It just says Type: AVI Video
<Socket> But I'm not sure it's actually AVI
<Socket> Dr_willis: Yeah, it just says AVI Video
<tommy> I got a program called jetaudio that plays most stuff but its windows
<Socket> I tried the dragon video player as well, it runs it but doesn't give me any more info
<Socket> tommy: Oh, hmm, I don't have access to a windows machine..
<Dr_willis> avi means very little. :)
<Dr_willis> it may of been under gnome file manager i saw the extra info
<Dr_willis> I can play about anything ive ever found under linux with mplayer, or vlc  + the w32codec package
<Socket> Perhaps, yeah, I'm using dolphin
<Dr_willis> in a terminal i think mplayer/vlc will print out some info about the file when ya play it
<Socket> ok, I'll try installing one of those
<Dr_willis> i always insatll them both. :)
<Dr_willis> and gxine if i  think about it
<seacnboy_> hello , guys , i got some Garbled message from hotmail, what should i do?
<Socket> cool, I'll try vlc first, then mplayer
<josinalvo>  hi there! using ubuntu 7.10 and gnome here. I am trying to open a kde app (kturtle) and read the handbook in my language (portuguese) I've seen the package, and there is a translated handbook, but still it keeps opening in english ...
<josinalvo> can sb help me, please ? (the help opens in khelpcenter)
<cartoonista> olá, alguém conhece o software Pencil do Linux ??
<tommy> is there a linux program like electronics workbench?
<Dr_willis> tommy,  and that progrm does what exactly?
<cartoonista> hi, this is a software for digital painting
<tommy> lets you diagram power supply and resistors
<Dr_willis> I would check the package manager.. theres proberly some similer tools.
<Dr_willis> !find spice
<ubottu> Found: gspiceui, easyspice
<Dr_willis> !info easyspice
<ubottu> easyspice (source: easyspice): A graphical frontend to the Spice simulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.6.8-2 (intrepid), package size 65 kB, installed size 296 kB
<Dr_willis> I recall Spice from years go for doing electronic diagrams/testing
<Dr_willis> it may be total overkill :)
<cartoonista> so basic to make cartoon animation, but i can't to do sound work ....
<tommy> thanks i will look for spice. Would it be in applications add remove on ubuntu?
<astromme> I use multisim for classes, but I tried.. I think it was easyspice. One of them is really good
<Dr_willis> tommy,  no idea. i never use that crippled add/remove tool :)
<astromme> woah woah, it's not crippled per se...
<astromme> It just hides the things that many users don't want to care about
<tommy> I am new never used any thing else
<Dr_willis> It even hides some things they do care about. :)
<Dr_willis> lets just say.. it needs 'work' and it pays to learn to use the other package manager tools
<astromme> heh
<astromme> of course, I agree with that
<astromme> So, I think it was oregano that was good
<astromme> tommy: yeah, that's it, oregano. From command line you can install with "sudo apt-get install oregano ngspice"
<tommy> i will try it in terminal
<astromme> the other option is to open synaptic and search for i
<astromme> it
<sudharsan> Hi all
<tommy> E: Package ngspice has no installation candidate
<tommy> but it was trying
<ciber> #kubuntu-es
<Dr_willis> !info ngspice
<ubottu> Package ngspice does not exist in intrepid
<tommy> top thing every man must own  A top-notch coffee/espresso maker
<Dr_willis> !info oregano
<ubottu> oregano (source: oregano): tool for schematical capture of electronic circuits. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69.0-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 442 kB, installed size 4108 kB
<astromme> hmm, sorry, I'm on arch linux right now... maybe it's named something different
<astromme> !info spice
<ubottu> Package spice does not exist in intrepid
<astromme> !info spiceng
<ubottu> Package spiceng does not exist in intrepid
<astromme> !info spice-ng
<ubottu> Package spice-ng does not exist in intrepid
<astromme> meh
<Dr_willis> !find spice
<ubottu> Found: gspiceui, easyspice
<astromme> tommy: installing just oregano might work
<astromme> !find oregano
<tommy> ok
<ubottu> Found: oregano
<tommy> Setting up oregano (0.69.0-1) ... thanks
<cjae> !kmix
<ubottu> kmix is KDE's soundcard mixer program. Though small, it is full-featured. The program should give controls for each of your soundcards. KMix supports several platforms and sound drivers. Go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kmix for complete information.
<xevix> know how to make certain audio go only to headphones, KDE 4 Kubuntu 8.10?
<Ga_Boi> hey guys
<zaapiel> how do i force fsck on reboot?
<zaapiel> nevermind
<zaapiel> googled it
<zaapiel> lol
<Ga_Boi> my built in sdhc reader isn't working with an 8 gb micro sdhc card + adapter any ideas on what I could do to get it to read the sdhc card?
<HollowPoint> Hey guys, not been in for a while, I was off using Debian Lenny :D Anyway I've re-installed my machine today with a dualboot of 8.04 and 8.10 and I forgot (Again) to backup my xorg.conf before I did the re-install, now I've got two 19" monitors and I CANNOT get either Ubuntu installation to put a 1280x1024 resolution on both monitors, anyone any ideas?
<bdizzle> hi
<bdizzle> I was wondering if someone could show me how to get KDevelop to work like Dev C++ ?
<Guest106> hola
<astromme> !hi | Guest106
<ubottu> Guest106: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<tommy> just wanted to say for free http://start.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> tommy: what ?
<ikonia> tommy: spamming channels (this one included) with random ubuntu links needs to stop - it makes the linux community look bad
<ikonia> do you understand ?
<ikonia> tommy: as I can see you active in other channels where you are posting that link - I'll give you 2 minutes to respond
<tom_> ??? what do you mean?
<tom_> how am i spamming channels?
<Dr_willis> He said Tommy  not tom_ :)
<ikonia> tommy: not tom
<tom_> freak, sorry...
<Dr_willis> Lol
<PSiL0> gesture
<PSiL0> whoops.
 * zaapiel-mobile is in love with his new laptop
<Socket> zaapiel-mobile: What did you get?
<|Talon|> anyone here have the dmraid package installed?
<|Talon|> i do, works great.. but i put the mapped drive into my fstab, and it doesnt mount on boot... i gotta sudo mount it every time i boot...
<zaapiel-mobile> Socket: samsung 16 inch intel core 2 2.00ghz and nvidia 9200
<zaapiel-mobile> 3 gigs of ram
<zaapiel-mobile> running 8.10 with kde 4.2
<zaapiel-mobile> sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet
<HollowPoint> Hey guys, anyone in a helpful mood?
<elize> hello all
<dee> sup
<dee> i have a question anybody
<zaapiel> just ask it
<zaapiel> if someone nows they will answer
<dee> lol
<dee> i was gonna ask
<dee> if i do nobody aint gonna answer
<dee> but anyway im having problem with the resolution
<zaapiel> im worthless btw
<zaapiel> so you know
<zaapiel> <---noob
<dee> is set to 600x480 i think how i change it
<dee> lol
<caustin_> zaapiel-mobile: That is sweet.  I just ordered a Dell XPS M1530 on Friday, 2.1Ghz, 4Gb, 3Mb cache with an Nvidia 8600 GT, though.
<caustin_> zaapiel-mobile: won't come until the 16th, can't wait.
<dee> thats whats up
<dee> anybody know how to change the resolution
<HollowPoint> are you using proprietary drivers?
<dee> huh
<dee> lol
<HollowPoint> what make is your graphics card?
<dee> i have a dell dimension
<dee> 200
<dee> 3000*
<dee> intel
<cbwcjw> !enter | dee
<ubottu> dee: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<HollowPoint> that really doesn't help me much at all
<HollowPoint> but by the sound of it, you've got a bog standard dell, with a built in graphics card so changing your resolution may be easy it may be difficult, it all depends on that graphics card really
<bbeck76> join #kde
<zaapiel> caustin_: nice
<zaapiel> i havent had a lappy for 4 years
<zaapiel> forgot how nice they were
<caustin_> zaapiel: You go 64bit?
<cbwcjw> zaapiel: I love my craptop. Very fun mobile
<zaapiel> nah
<dee> yeaaaa
<zaapiel> mine is about too big to carry
<zaapiel> lol its huge
<dee> is on 600x480 i think
<caustin_> zaapiel: I have an Inspiron 6400 now, but it's old.  I prefer the laptop for work
<cbwcjw> zaapiel: We have a pentium 3 inspiron
<zaapiel> its the DR(Desktop Replacement) model
<zaapiel> has a numeric keypad even
<zaapiel> too big to drag around to coffee shops though
<cbwcjw> zappiel: But, its not as bad as the compaqs running windows 95 with internet explorer
<zaapiel> well i guess i could manage
<cbwcjw> zappiel: THOSE are ancient. I first learned how to do things on those, and Id play the original red alert. Ah, those days.
<caustin_> Yeah, I wanted to go 17inch but the Dell Studio 17 doesn't come with Vista Business and the XPS 1730 was too much.
<zaapiel> i like how kubuntu makes it so easy to setup encryption
<zaapiel> got 256 AES encrypted swat and /
<snarkster> hi anyone else having issues with smb share and dolphin?
<caustin_> snarkster: Yeah, never worked for me, had to configure smb.conf myself
<cbwcjw> snarkster: I just do smb:/localip
<dee> how come in the terminal when i type
<snarkster> ah well my smb.conf is configured. but when i click network and then samba share that shows my network name but when i click on it it says the network doesnt exist.
<dee> example like sudo apt-get install xchat
<dee> it freezes
<dee> shows the white lil box and i cant type nuttin
<snarkster> interesting i tryped the ip got the share, but when i click on a share it says its not there
<dee> lol
<dee> lol
<bindaas> dee: cat /var/log/messages | tail -n 10
<snarkster> the funny part it used to work beautifully
<dee> ooh yeaa
<dee> wow
<dee> im stuck here for hrs
<dee> trying to change my resolution
<cbwcjw> !tell dee about enter
<ubottu> dee, please see my private message
<HollowPoint> dee you probably need to change a file called xorg.conf, manually, which is fun
<cbwcjw> Very fun
<CoJaBo> lol
<dee> fun?
<dee> lol
<jaseem> hi, I just installed kubuntu
<cbwcjw> !hi jaseem
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi jaseem
<cbwcjw> !hi | jaseem
<ubottu> jaseem: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<jaseem> I tried accessing internet using konqueror
<jaseem> it shows :An error occurred while loading.
<jaseem> favicon is loaded
<jaseem> what is the problem?
<dee> whats does the error says?
<jaseem> "An error occurred while loading http://www.google.com"
<dee> ooo
<dee> did u try to open with firefox
<dee> ?
<dee> if u didnt try it see if it does the same
<jaseem> where is firefox. I can see only konqueror in the main menu
<dee> click K
<dee> go to applications
<jaseem> no, no menu called applications
<dee> and than to internet and scroll all the way down u see firefox
<jaseem> firefox is not there
<dee> yeaa there is i have kubuntu
<dee> also
<jaseem> I am using hardy heron version inside xp
<dee> oo
<dee> i guess is not install than
<dee> try to restart your computer see wat happens
<Twons> Does anyone know how to enable restricted drivers via the command line? I just installed Intrepid, and the restricted-drivers window will come up and show what I need, but as soon as I hit 'activate' it deselects the driver and does nothing.
<dee> u have ubuntu
<dee> ?
<Twons> Kubuntu.
<dee> ooo
<Twons> It worked fine when I had Ubuntu, but I just installed Kubuntu and it's not working.
<dee> ooo
<dee> wow u aint the only one with problems lol
<Twons> What do you mean?
<dee> i got problems
<dee> too
<Twons> Ah..
<dee> idk how to change my resolution
<Twons> I think you click the Kubuntu menu, then go to Applications>System>Settings>Display, or something.
<dee> yea i try that
<Twons> It doesn't work?
<dee> nuttin is set to only 600x480
<Twons> Man, that sucks.
<Twons> I have no idea what to do for that though.
<dee> i wanna change to to 1204x768
<dee> wats up with ur drivers?
<Twons> I need to install a restricted wireless driver, but the restricted-drivers window doesn't seem to work at al.
<Twons> all*
<Twons> It shows me what I need but the 'activate' button does nothing.
<dee> ooo
<dee> sucks man
<Lord_Drachenblut> recently installled jokosher on my 810 system.  when i go to try to setup recording inputs i don't get any drop downs in the window that opens can anyone help by chance?
<Twons> Sorry, Lord, but there doesn't seem to be a whole lot of help on tonight.
<cbwcjw> Its 2 AM.
<Twons> Only in Central time.
<dee> lol
<dee> everbody stuck on something
<dee> crazyy
<cbwcjw> Well, 3 AM here.
<Lord_Drachenblut> Twons: it's the late shift
<cbwcjw> I only saw the 1st number.
<Twons> I figured I'd probably come back on tomorrow when people are, y'kno, awake.
<dee> yeaa everbody seem zombies
<dee> tonight
<cbwcjw> ahaha. Yea, its late
<HollowPoint> late shift? You lot all in NZ too?
<froud> hi, I am running 8.04 with KDE4 and want to upgrade to 8.10. I wonder if anyone can give me feedback as to how reliable the upgrade is if I run "adept_manager --dist-upgrade"
<tom_> i have had better success stoping kdm and using apt-get from the cli
<froud> tom_: thx, you saying it's not yet ready to upgrade. Any idea on what kind of problems to expect
<tom_> oh i think is is very ready
<tom_> my feeback was just that i seem to have fewer problems updateing kde when i exit the winmanager before mager upgrades
<froud> ok thx mate
<puneeth1> hey guys
<tom_> whats up?
<cbwcjw> !hi | puneeth1
<ubottu> puneeth1: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<puneeth1> its like... i orginally have ubuntu but installed KDE... having both Gnome, and KDE now, i'd love to know how to get katault
<cbwcjw> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<cbwcjw> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<cbwcjw> The bot did it again. He deserves a snack!
<cbwcjw> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<puneeth1> here its just about getting katapult
<cbwcjw> Oh
<cbwcjw> Wow, i read it wrong. Stupid eyesight. Give me back that snack!
<puneeth1> how do i install the KDE application katapult?
<puneeth1> its not even available on synaptic
<cbwcjw> !info katapult
<ubottu> Package katapult does not exist in intrepid
<cbwcjw> !find katapult
<ubottu> Package/file katapult does not exist in intrepid
<puneeth1> ohk, ive pretty much got the answer now
<dee> when i type sudo help
<puneeth1> thank you cbwcjw
<tom_> jsut key bind alt+space to the run app (alt+f2) same functionalit as kat has
<dee> it says sudo password and small box
<puneeth1> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<dee> but wehn i try to type something there it doesnt type
<puneeth1> anybody who could help me out with this...?
<tom_> sorry im on 4.2.... i type in spee and the icon and luncher for speedcruch comes up. just like with katapult
<kvas> Why "there isn't channrl, called #ubuntu-ru"?
<cbwcjw> !ru | kvas
<ubottu> kvas: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kvas> Why "there isn't channrl, called #kubuntu-ru"?
<ederico> hello, I'm running KDE 4.2 on Kubuntu 8.10, I'm trying to run Kdebluetooth4 but it doesn't work at all, can anyone help? Please
<tom_> what doesnt run?
<ederico> tom: Well, I try running Kdebluetooth4 from the KMenu and it doesn't load at all? Clicking on it is useless
<tom_> ill igve mine ago... i m on 8.10 w/4.2 as well have you messed around with bluez at all?
<tom_> it was brokenin 8.10, but i dont know if it got fixed with 4.2
<tom_> or updates
<ederico> no tom, I haven't messed around with bluez at all, I actually don't know what is that unless you're referring to Kdebluetooth4 itself
<tom_> the bug isnt closed..... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/280997
<ederico> ah I see
<ederico> is there some other way I can get bluetooth running?
<tom_> but if you install the bluetooth stack (kdebluetooth4 is just a ui /integration) you should get some action
<tom_> i think you need to install Bluez-compat
<ederico> from I what I see in adept, I believe this bluetooth stack is installed, I've got bluetooth and bluez marked as so
<ederico> I'm installing bluez-compat
<ederico> I installed it
<ederico> do I have to restart something or else?
<tom_> let me catch up on my virtual machine and ill see what ./..
<ederico> thanks a lot tom :)
<beachsurfin> what's with the detached view in my konsole not responding to my keyboard?
<beachsurfin> this happens quite often in kde4
<beachsurfin> in many apps, the program will not recognize that i'm typing and i will have to restart it
<tom_> im not getting it to work. i found another bug repport ath has a fix ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/280997
<tom_> can you run kbluetooth4-devicemanager from the cli?
<tom_> it runs for me, but my bt device doest appear to be reconized
<ederico> let me try
<froud> tom_: hey tom no matter which way I try the upgrade I get "could not calculate the upgrade"
<tom_> froud: this is a 4.1 -> 4.2 on 8.10?
<ederico> tom: kbluetooth4-devicemanager works from the cli, but the device isn't found and I'm also getting some error message in the cli window
<froud> I have Kubuntu 8.04 installed and was running KDE 4 and 3.5 just while testing. So now I want to go to 8.10 with KDE 4.2. I understand I must run "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel"
<tom_> is your bt adapter known to work with linux?
<froud> tom_: I realize that I will then no longer be able to run K3.5
<ederico> tom: I'm trying to connect with a Nokia 3120 classic mobile phone, if that is what you mean by bt adapter
<tom_> ohh... the 8.04 to 8.10 ... ya that was a prob for me to... i waited for kde 4.2 before i but it on my workstation and i have a server with 3.5 i can remote to, but i havent needed it yet
<tom_> ederico: no, the adapter on your computer....
<ederico> hmmm, I believed I had it working a while back on running Ubuntu using GNOME
<tom_> ok, good.
<ederico> I'm not that sure though, I don't use bluetooth that much and I just recently started using Kubuntu/KDE
<tom_> i cant get my apdater to run, so im not sure im going to be able to verify a solution.....
<tom_> i need to get it working anyway, but it might be awhile. if you open a thread in the forum ill subscribe and help work on it
<tom_> froud: you making out?
<froud> tom
<froud> tom_: no
<tom_> decide not to leave 3.5 yet?
<froud> cant get Hardy Heron to Intrepid Ibex
<tom_> whats you method?
<froud> tom_: happy to leave 3.5 if I can upgrade
<froud> netowrk upgrade
<tom_> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<tom_> what the error you are getting?
<froud> tom_: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade needs first changes to sources.list
<froud> I was using kdesudo
<tom_> and the error?
<tom_> adn your sources are correct?
<piquadrat_ch> Hi! Is it possible to refresh the cache that KRunner uses for displaying applications? I have stuff from my kde-nightly stuff in there that should be long gone
<froud> tom_: following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu  I get "could not calculate the upgrade" message
<froud> tom_: I tried sudo dpkg --configure -a
<froud> rebott
<froud> but no change
<tom_> do you have postgresql installed?
<froud> tom_: I understand that I must run "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel" because I also have the remix installed
 * froud goes to check
<tom_> ive never used that method... just updated the apt sources and used apt.... but thats ok we can fig itout.
<inzi> hello evryone
<tom_> hi inzi. im helping froud and then hitting the sack, but wanted to say hi anyway
<inzi> hey tom
<tom_> froud: in konsole type: aptitude search postgresql-plperl-*
<inzi> tom..
<inzi> my icons on the system tray on kubuntu..occasionaly get messedup.. meaning..sometimes only half the icon shows up.. or it gets distorted.. any idea why?
<tom_> froud: im off to bed, sorry... but check out this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/294134
<inzi> does anyone out there have any idea
<tom_> do sudo aptitude remove postgresql-plperl-* and then try the upgrade... it may work for you...
<tom_> inzi what kde?
<inzi> 4.1
<inzi> kde version 4.1
<inzi> any ideas?
<inzi> think sumthing wrong with compiz??
<tom_> in off in a bit... but id check out my g//
<inzi> g???
<tom_> ya could be . are you useing open drivers
<inzi> wats tat
<inzi> yup
<tom_> nothing, its you saying compiz before i said graphics
<tom_> do you have kde effect turned on?
<inzi> the drivers that you install , after installing the OS
<tom_> goes compiz work?
<inzi> yah it works fine
<inzi> coz.. sometime.. when i load up any application.. the screen gets all messedup..all black and grey lines before app loads
<tom_> kde 4 does composits.... so you dont need compiz. you might poke around the forums for kde4 compiz
<tom_> kde 4.2 has even more native effect
<inzi> 4.2 better?>
<tom_> i think so, but its not in back porst so....
<inzi> guess have to wait a bit then eh
<tom_> instructions for upgrade at kubuntu.org
<inzi> ok dude.. u best hit the sack
<tom_> its easy.
<tom_> id remove compiz first...
<tom_> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<inzi> tnx
<tom_> good nigh ya'll
<inzi> gud nite dude
<sikun> quick question... i just got a new laptop today, and its a 64bit amd athlon and i want to install kubuntu on it.. should i install 64bit kubuntu or 32?
<sikun> that and the video chipset i have is the ati x1200, was just curious if that is well supported or not
<arvind_khadri> hi, i am using ubuntu, had a problem with kopete....cheese sees my cam, but kopete doesnt...what can i do
<froud> tom_: sorry abt that got disconnected
<froud> tom_: 2009-02-08 10:45:14,944 ERROR Dist-upgrade failed: 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.'
<__Adam__> hello, help please? I upgraded to KDE 4.2 and now none of my windows has the bar to close minimise or maximise
<__Adam__> i also cant move any of them!
<__Adam__> or resize them
<__Adam__> I think its called window decoration...... it seems quite important :)
<__Adam__> hi ActionParsnip
<__Adam__> hello, help please? I upgraded to KDE 4.2 and now none of my windows has the bar to close minimise or maximise
 * ildyakonov is away: ïÔÏÛ£Ì.
<froud> tom_: any ideas?
<arvind_khadri> hi, i am using ubuntu, had a problem with kopete....cheese sees my cam, but kopete doesnt...what can i do???
<ActionParsnip> __Adam__: apt-cache search decorations
<ActionParsnip> __Adam__: then run: sudo apt-get --reinstall install the default decoration package, this is common
<kishore> are there packages expeceted for qt4.5 anytime soon?
<Tm_T> kishore: as soon as we get around with it, it's not top priority yet, as it hasn't been released
<kishore> Tm_T: Ok but what will jaunty be released with?
<Tm_T> kishore: depends, prolly 4.4 unless 4.5 release will be without troubles
<Tm_T> atm it has troubles
<arvind_khadri> hi, i am using ubuntu, had a problem with kopete....cheese sees my cam, but kopete doesnt...what can i do???
<kishore> Tm_T: I was considering building qt-copy but theought i'd hold it off if packages were in the making
<kishore> Tm_T: thanks
<Tm_T> kishore: qt-copy is 4.4.3
<Tm_T> kishore: difference is only few patches from our packages atm, IIRC
<kishore> Tm_T: I beleive they were recently updated
<Tm_T> kishore: hmm, I haven't noticed, have to doublecheck that
<Tm_T> kishore: you are right, apparently it has been updated recently, have to look at it, thanks
<kishore> Tm_T: So does that mean packages could be coming? :P
<Tm_T> kishore: perhaps, qt isn't the easiest one to package
<kishore> ok
<Tm_T> kishore: and also is heavy one to compile, so takes time to even test
<kishore> Tm_T: i know! thats why i was hoping for packages! :P
<kishore> I keep hearing of a lot of 4.5 goodness and now feel like i want to experience that... I build qt-copy for now..
<kishore> Thanks
<Le0z> ciao
<olewolf> Hi. I tried to ask this question yesterday but no-one answered--hopefully someone can help me today:
<olewolf> I'm running KDE 4.2 on Intrepid. In Dolphin, the Nepomuk feature should allow me to add comments or tags to, say, photographs. However, when I open a folder with photos and add comments or tags, it seems that they're never stored. Can anyone help me confirm this behavior?
<olewolf> (Nepomuk is enabled and running.)
 * olewolf sighs.
<slow-motion> hi
<rayner> bom dia pessoal
<ubuntu_> good day
<guraltsev> hi
<v3trae> Anyone know a trick to get a second monitor to let windows go past where the taskbar would be (if it were on the second monitor)
<v3trae> jesus that doesn't even make sense. Nm
<rayner_> bom dia pessoal, alguem aí pode me ajudar a mover a minha barra de tarefas pra baixo da tela?
 * Tm_T slaps v3trae|bed 
<v3trae|bed> Tm_T: =(
<Tm_T> v3trae|bed: please don't use awaynick
<Tm_T> thank you, son
<v3trae> Tm_T: k, why if you don't mind me asking.
<Tm_T> v3trae: makes lots of noise, if we don't restrict it, really, imagine few hundred or even thousand users doing that...
<v3trae> Tm_T: understandable, have a good night.
<Tm_T> danke, son
<warnet_> evening everyone
<jaseem> I can't use internet in kubuntu.
<ZmAY> how can i change ssh output, i want to run for example firefox and to be opened on a base machine not on mine, is it possible?
<jaseem> I can connerct to irc. but I can't browse using konqueror or can't download packages from software repository
<jaseem> I am using kubuntu hardy heron version
<StR|Sangreal> hello
<StR|Sangreal> please, i need help configuring my video card
<michael__> hello
<michael__> What's your video card?
<StR|Sangreal> i have centrino duo notebook with kubuntu intrepid amd64
<StR|Sangreal> card is ATI radeon mobility X1450
<StR|Sangreal> and i have all on defaults
<michael__> Are you using the radeon driver?
<Eruaran> is anyone using jaunty alpha atm ?
<StR|Sangreal> and acceleration isnt working well and cant play video
<coucouf> yup, I am
<Eruaran> coucouf: hows it looking ?
<StR|Sangreal> yes i use the default radeon driver
<coucouf> Eruaran amazing *-)
<ubuntu_> michael_ good day
<Eruaran> coucouf: good enough for a regular install yet (within reason) ?
<michael__> I'm also using the radeon driver and it doesn't support 3d acceleration.
<coucouf> Eruaran it's an alpha... On my  particular setup it's been working great for a week
<coucouf> Eruaran just be sure you don't need non-free graphic drivers, they are broken as with each X version change
<Eruaran> coucouf: ah k
<StR|Sangreal> michael, i cannot play video and the sys performance is really bad
<StR|Sangreal> and surely sth can be done with this
<Eruaran> coucouf: is kpackagekit in yet or still to come ?
<robin0800> Eruaran: list of ati cards currently supported http://paste.ubuntu.com/115610/
<michaeldadmum> Is your video memory enough?
<StR|Sangreal> if you mean wether my hardware is satisfactionally functional, it is
<coucouf> Eruaran: well I haven't looked for it, I'm using adept
<ZmAY> how to remotley open an application using ssh
<michaeldadmum> The amount of video memory
<StR|Sangreal> 256MB of own memory and some of the shared
<michaeldadmum> Did you tried different players and videos?
<StR|Sangreal> yes
<michaeldadmum> What happens when you try to play the video?
<ilya_> coucouf: hello
<StR|Sangreal> once user ghostcube has provided me with config files for radeonhd driver and it started working, although compiz disabled and when i started to run it it crashed the kdm andsince that my display output was nearly a black screen
<coucouf> ilya: hi
<StR|Sangreal> and actually even with catalyst fglrx driver everything worked much much better
<StR|Sangreal> (i could play video, but it flickered and 60% of screens turned black, and while it wasnt minimized, it flickered on the top of the desktop and even compiz window scrolling menu)
<coucouf> StR|Sang "even with..." -> the catalyst are quite good those days though non-free
<StR|Sangreal> thats true
<StR|Sangreal> however they dont support ATI X mobility series
<StR|Sangreal> and they dont support xorg1.5 in intrepid
<michaeldadmum> Yes, my fglrx has been broken since intrepid.
<coucouf> sure they do, Intrepid comes with modified 8.10 packages, and 8.12 and 9.01 officially support Intrepid
<ilya_> coucouf: could you tell me? After changing my graphics card the screen began to blinking sometimes
<StR|Sangreal> well installing fglrx didnt solve my video problem and disabled me from solving it in a different way
<StR|Sangreal> (although the system performance improved significantly)
<StR|Sangreal> so now i have my sys on defaults and hoping that sb helps me to configure radeon driver
<coucouf> StR|Sang do you also have a mobility X1450 ?
<StR|Sangreal> yes
<coucouf> well, you may wish to give latest Catalyst 9.01 a try, radeon support for X1xxx is kind of early in Intrepid
<coucouf> ilya_: what change did you make exactly ?
<ilya_> coucouf: i changed Ati card to nvidia
<coucouf> ilya_: I don't know nvidia cards or drivers at all I'm afraid I can't help you
<ilya_> coucouf: Well, thanks, that tried to help
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<StR|Sangreal> hello
<StR|Sangreal> could pls sb tell me how to install OOo 301 SK ?
<jerwei> ihello all
<jerwei> newbie on kubuntu here
<BluesKaj> StR|Sangreal , open adept and type open office sk , install
<robi__> jemand hier der deutsch schreibt ?
<StR|Sangreal> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<BluesKaj> !de | robi__
<ubottu> robi__: please see above
<StR|Sangreal> um was gehts?
<robi__> habe das kubuntu erst gestern installiert und bin TOTAL neu mit  linux
<robi__> wie bringe ich den firefox oder ähnlichen browser rein hier ?
<StR|Sangreal> na ja etwas wie walkthrough bekommen Sie hier nicht, sie mussen konkrete Fragen stellen
<robi__> ok danke tschau
<quassel213> starte apt und suche nach firefox
<BluesKaj> StR|Sangreal , robi__,In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<StR|Sangreal> oeffnen sie konsole und schreiben sie >>> sudo apt-get install firefox
<StR|Sangreal> das wird reichen
<StR|Sangreal> ok?
<BluesKaj> #ubuntu-de ..get it ?
<quassel213> oder mittels adept
<StR|Sangreal> excuse me, i need help installing OOo 3.01 SK onto my kubuntu intrepid amd64 notebook
<StR|Sangreal> i cant get the slovak language mutation
<BluesKaj> StR|Sangreal , I already told you to use Open Office SK in adept
<BluesKaj> install it with adept
<_gunni_> Is there a way to configure a pdf printer in kde4.2?
<_gunni_> (Intrepid)
<BluesKaj> _gunni_ , try Okular ..then print from it
<_gunni_> BluesKaj: No, i dont want to print a pdf, i want to print as pdf.
<BluesKaj> yeah so ?
<BluesKaj> use okular to save a document as pdf
<_gunni_> BluesKaj: I want to have a printer that prints a page to a pdf file, so that i can print a pdf from as example firefox or konqueror. In KDE 3.5 there was a printer for that in kde 4 it seems to not be implemented, yet.
<BluesKaj> _gunni_ , have you tried kpdf ? it might be what you need
<_gunni_> BluesKaj: You dont get it: I dont want a pdf viewer, i want a pdf printer
<michaeldadmum> There IS a pdf printer.
<_gunni_> I think i found something. Installing cups-pdf seems to be the needed package
<michaeldadmum> Open konqueror, select file -> print, and there is a printer called print to File (PDF)
<michaeldadmum> I have no cups-pdf but there's still a pdf printer.
<_gunni_> michaeldadmum: Ok, in konqueror that seems to be true, so its for kde, but for other programs like firefox it seems that cups-pdf is needed
<astromme> _gunni_: true, they don't use the kde print interface
<_gunni_> So my problem is solved here
<michaeldadmum> bye everyone
<_gunni_> thanks anyways
<astromme> Good, glad to hear it. Just to note, cups-pdf is totally independent of KDE
<BluesKaj> hmmm,konverstaion was crashing ..strange behaviour
<failers> cant get sound working in 9.04 . in 8.10 i had to add "options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1" in "/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base" but now it doesnt help got any ideas?
<scon> hi
<scon> anyone here speak spanish
<scon> i need some help about kubuntu i'm a new user
<scon> who can helpme???
<BluesKaj> !ask | scon
<ubottu> scon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bazhang> scon, ask here or in #kubuntu-es
<scon> thank
<ali_> How to install SKYPE in Kubuntu
<ali_> How to install SKYPE in Kubuntu
<bazhang> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<bazhang> ali_, ^^
<failers> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ali_> I will download the .deb package directly
<shutdown> Witam, mam śmieszy kosmetyczny problem w kubuntu. Jak dodać panel na dole ekranu, gdy dodaje pojawia mi sie na gorze a ja chce na dole. Przepraszam za tak trywialne pytanie ale nie moge go przesunać :]
<bazhang> !pl | shutdown
<ubottu> shutdown: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<BluesKaj> !pl | shutdown
<shutdown> Sorry
<tomama> ciao a tutti!
<jussi01> !it | tomama
<ubottu> tomama: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
 * felimwhiteley might be a bit blind but I can't find an upgrade for Kubuntu
<felimwhiteley> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha3
<felimwhiteley> Is ubuntu... I'm sure it works, but it pulls in about 50 odd Gnome-libs, does anyone know a Kubuntu specific one ?
<scon> !ask my kopete show all my contacts offline, why?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<robin0800> felimwhiteley: http://www.kubuntu.org/
 * robin0800 alpha 4 is now out
<scon> hello
<felimwhiteley> robin0800: Ok thanks, still has incorrect upgrade instructions for Kubuntu though
<felimwhiteley> The only way at moment seems to be a full ISO download
<robin0800> felimwhiteley: unless you already have alpha 3
<felimwhiteley> no I've a laptop with what appears to be a dodgy CD drive, which already has Intrepid on it, hoping to doa  bit of testing
<felimwhiteley> I've tried about 5 CD-rs and it's not looking possible with the dye on the discs or that drive, so was hoping for an upgrade
<robin0800> felimwhiteley: try burning very slow and check Md5 sum
<scon> !User is not reachable in kopete
<felimwhiteley> aye have done, the disk is fine (it's being burned on my non testing machine)
<robin0800> felimwhiteley: then you need a new cd drive for the laptop try ebay
<neith> bjr
<felimwhiteley> that doesn't really help with the fact the upgrade proceedure is not documented ;) If it's not it's not, I was wondering if I was jsut missing it..
<robin0800> felimwhiteley: no its blank at the moment
<neith> does KDE 4 works with pulseudio?
<felimwhiteley> robin0800: k, cheers
<lovre> how can i do stuff in dolphin and be root?? i want to extract an archive but i cant because i am not root.
<coucouf> felimwhiteley: install update-manager-core and use do-release-upgrade -d
<coucouf> it's true that it's not documented, found it nowhere :)
<felimwhiteley> coucouf: anything special apt-source related needs to be adjusted first ? I've got all intrepid ones enabled, I don't have to manuallychange to jaunty
<felimwhiteley> I thought it would have done that no ?
<felimwhiteley> I'm not a newb to Linux, but never had a spare machine to test on hence doing it before it handles it for me... I'm feeling very nebish though ;)
<coucouf> felimwhiteley: I did it the manual way, editing the apt sources, but if you use do-release-upgrade, you souldn't need anything else
<felimwhiteley> hmm ok well aptitude doesn't even find update-manager-core
<coucouf> tell me about how it goes, i'm interested :)
<ForeverSmurf> any news about the soprano/sesame2 issue in kde 4.2?
<ForeverSmurf> has someone posted a workaround somewhere
<coucouf> felimwhiteley are you really using (k)ubuntu ? :)
<felimwhiteley> coucouf: lol I'm beginning to wonder
<felimwhiteley> That's actually on 2 machines, my "for work" machine and my testing laptop getting same result
<ForeverSmurf> I'm curious, is it possible to compile your own packages from the source instead of using the binary ones?
<felimwhiteley> argh I'm talking nonsense it's on my work one.. it was already installed.. lol, not on the testing one and not finding it.. methinks it's a mess
 * felimwhiteley goes borrow removable CD-R drive and burn an ISO...
<coucouf> ok, so you just need to run the command, I didn't mention that it is installed by default
<felimwhiteley> coucouf: to be honest I think I've tried it and it wouldn't work
<lovre> can someone help please, i installed tomcat on kubuntu, and it seems to be running. But when i try to open a .jsp file on my computer, it isnt parsed by server... ? what am i doing wrong
<felimwhiteley> it was a week and half ago when I tried..
<felimwhiteley> lovre: probably the .jsp mime type not configured in apache
<coucouf> I didn't get it, you already tries do-release-update -d ?
<felimwhiteley> yes I did
<adriana> kde download is so slow, anything that i can do? it's taking forever
<lovre> felimwhiteley: im a beginner with jsp, how can i do that?
<felimwhiteley> nothing happens, I tihnk it might be a broken install, it was one I had a alpha of intrepid on from ages ago
<lovre> felimwhiteley: i have just installed tomcat, does that start apache? im new as i say
<adriana> i get 3367B/s
<coucouf> ok, so if that doesn't work, you can always change intrepid to jaunty in sources.list and do an aptitude update && aptitude full-upgrade
<coucouf> some things were however broken when I did it and I had to solve a few things by hand
<sashaye> hi
<felimwhiteley> coucouf: yeah I didn't want to do that as I know it's a bit of risky move
<felimwhiteley> lovre: I'm not a tomcat user to be honest but when you generally try run a script and it doesn't run it's possibly a mimetype issue
<sashaye> there is something wrong with my microphone
<sashaye> do you know how to fix it ?
<felimwhiteley> hang on I'll find you a walkthru which might be correct as opposed to anything I say ;)
<sashaye> its built in
<lovre> felimwhiteley: do you think my script has to be in a specific folder for it to be parsed, or anywhere on the computer?
<felimwhiteley> lovre: Oh it'll have to be in a place the Server knows where to look
<felimwhiteley> here's a guide
<felimwhiteley> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/tomcat.html
<sashaye> for me
<felimwhiteley> This is for the Server (But that's no real differance on Linux system)
<lovre> felimwhiteley: ok, thank you very much
<adriana> I get 3356B/s when dowloading the upgrade for KDE 4.2, any idea why?
<sashaye> hi
<sashaye> there is something wrong with my microphone do you know how to fix it ?
<coucouf> adriana: either your internet connection or your ubuntu mirror is ill, it works fine by me
<coucouf> sashaye not really... what's the problem ?
<adriana> well it's not the internet connection, the mirror is the recommended one: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<sashaye> well I tried to talk over skype with some friends
<sashaye> and they are not hearing me
<sashaye> and I am hearing them
<Islendingur> hello
<adriana> from preferences choose the right input
<adriana> skype/preferences
<adriana> change there the right one
<sashaye> can you help me, plz
<adriana> go to skype/preferences/audio setup
<coucouf> adriana: ah ok sorry, I'm using on jaunty and usual repositories, ppa are usually much slower
<yandi> hai a 1?
<adriana> that slow? 3354 B/s?
<sashaye> question
<adriana> can you tell ma another one i can use? this is recomended on the kubuntu website
<sashaye> where do I find preferences in options ??
<coucouf> adriana: I guess not *that* slow, but no idea anyway...
<adriana> you have a button in the left bottom corner of skype, select preferences and the audio setup
<khalidmian> i tired installing vbox additions for linux by using sudo bash /media/cdrom0/VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run in terminal but its says im entering wrong command any help /suggestions?
<adriana> oh my god, it takes 10 hours for the upgrade, this sucks
<`Alt`> hi..how restart(in konsole) grafick mode(KDE)????????
<khalidmian> it says no such file or dir
<khalidmian> p_quarles: any clue?
<khalidmian> gorgonizer: what could be be doing wrong?
 * `Alt` how to restart in konsole graphick mode(KDE)
<yandi> hi,,,,,,,,how to makee my wireless/broadband in KDE working? i can not use it...but wheen i use gnome everything was fine,,,,,,thanks
<sashaye> hi
<sashaye> I dont know where to find preferences in skype thing
<khalidmian> any help in installing vbox additions?
<adriana> left bottom corner, there is a small button
<sashaye> tried looking in options but not there
 * `Alt` how to restart in konsole graphick mode(KDE)
 * `Alt` how to restart in konsole graphick mode(KDE)
<adriana> options = preferences
<sashaye> i only see sound devices
<maiks> Hello
<maiks> Was someone of you able to import a digital certificate (or more precise a pkcs12 file) in Kleopatra (v2.0.5 under KDE 4.2)?
<maiks> It always fails with the following message: Decryption faild
<sashaye> I tried skype testing service
<sashaye> and there was no sound
<sashaye> :(
<coucouf> khalidmian I did the same without "bash" and it worked fine
<adriana> change the input, play with that
<adriana> you have only one thing in the unput
<maiks> Maybe a bug, but I want to be going sure before I file this as bug.
<sashaye> it didnt work
<adriana> maybe the volume is low
<adriana> try alsamixer and see the volume for capture
<adriana> is there an alternative to http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu, it's so slow!!!
<sashaye> capture?
<sashaye> all of them are  up
<adriana> you switch using tab from playback, capture and all
<vlt> Hello. I've just installed Kubuntu 8.10 and try to configure my screen resolution and refresh rate. Where to do this?
<adriana> system settings
<adriana> display
<vlt> adriana: Ok, I'm there. There's an entry "size and orientation" with a dropdown menu "size:"
<vlt> adriana: How do I set it to 1280x1024?
<adriana> vlt: you don't see it on the list?
<vlt> adriana: The list has only "1..." entries. All look the same.
<adriana> have you runned the upgrades? do you have ati or nvidia?
<adriana> first enable the restricted drivers if you have nvidia
<vlt> adriana: "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter"
<vlt> And please how to set the refresh rate? (My eyes hurt.)
<adriana> you can scroll to right
<adriana> you have there a scroll bar
<vlt> adriana: Yes, there's a scroll bar. Scrolling to the right I see "refresh rate:" but only "..." entries.
<adriana> vlt, this is the only helpfull link i've found: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis/+bug/65573
<lovre> are there any beginners tutorials to JSP & SOAP?
<quassel220> hello .-)
<vlt> Ho can I add a link to the Desktop (like `konqueror http://example.com`)?
<vlt> *How
<vlt> Found it. In Konqueror right click -> new ...
<adriana> right click, new
<adriana> on the desktop do a right click/new/link
<Black_Monkey> hi, I see that linux-ubuntu-modules isn't there in intrepid - what's the equivalent now?
<vlt> adriana: Aah, the Desktop isn't The Desktop anymore?
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<vlt> I managed to set the screen resolution and refresh rate by trying the "..." entried one by one. Now I log in as another user ... and the setting wasn't applied there. How do I configure the settings of all users?
<ActionParsnip> vlt: its usually configured in xorg.conf
<gamze> ANY TR in here
<adriana>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gamze> hello
<ActionParsnip> gamze: whats a TR?
<vlt> ActionParsnip: In xorg.conf there's just a line "Configured Video Device".
<ActionParsnip> vlt: thats why then
<gamze> Hi how is going
<lovre> after i upgraded to kde4.2, yakuake has got a thick border around it.. i dont know how to turn it off.. any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> lovre: does everything else have a border like that?
<lovre> ActionParsnip: i dont think so. at least not that thick. do you want a screenshot?
<ActionParsnip> lovre: if its only yakuake, you can delete the yakuake config file and it should go
<ActionParsnip> lovre: if its on other apps too, you have a wider issue
<lovre> ActionParsnip: how do i delete yakuake config file?
<[BlaCKBuRn]> so Kubuntu wont use adept? we going to move on KpackageKit?
<Black_Monkey> ActionParsnip: the grey border that surrounds the console part, but not the tabs, etc?
<lovre> Black_Monkey: yes, that is correct
<lovre> Black_Monkey: do you have that problem?
<Black_Monkey> oops, directed that at the wrong person
<lovre> Black_Monkey: yea, i guessed you did that
<Black_Monkey> lovre: yeah, I hadn't noticed before you mentioned it
<[BlaCKBuRn]> :D
<[BlaCKBuRn]> no i dont have problem with that
<lovre> Black_Monkey: its kinda ugly
<[BlaCKBuRn]> is KpackageKit better?
<ActionParsnip> lovre: killall yakuake; mv ~/.kde/share/config/yakuakerc ~/.kde/share/config/yakuakerc_old; yakuake &
<Black_Monkey> [BlaCKBuRn]: I think people are trying to standardise on packagekit, yes
<[BlaCKBuRn]> liku rpm, yum, deb all to be able to install on any lnux?
<lovre> ActionParsnip: that didnt solve the problem.... :(
<ActionParsnip> lovre: ok, maybe try a different theme
<lovre> ActionParsnip: no. the theme changes the tab part of yakuake, but the terminal part still has the border.
<Black_Monkey> [BlaCKBuRn]: no, packagekit can use several backends, like the ones you mentioned
<ActionParsnip> lovre: can you give a screenshot
<lovre> ActionParsnip: yes, just a second
<Black_Monkey> [BlaCKBuRn]: and kpackagekit will be used in Jaunty
<lovre> ActionParsnip: http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/8206/snapshot1zy4.jpg
<lovre> ActionParsnip: you see the gray border that should not be there
<[BlaCKBuRn]> Black_Monkey: thanks
<lovre> ActionParsnip: i dont think it can be removed...
<ActionParsnip> lovre: mines identical
<lovre> ActionParsnip: well, you didnt have that border before did you?
<ActionParsnip> lovre: not really noticed, too busy reading the text
<ActionParsnip> appears its quite thin in screenshots
<lovre> ActionParsnip: not quite so thin. But never mind, ill leave it be..
<lovre> ActionParsnip: thank you for your time :)
<ActionParsnip> lovre: np man
<ActionParsnip> lovre: could email the devs
<lovre> ActionParsnip: hmm, i found this bug reported: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=171544#c16   i think that everyone has this problem with kde4.2/yakuake
<ActionParsnip> lovre: i'd favourite that and keep an eye on it
<lovre> ActionParsnip: ye
<scianiac> never done this before so bear with me. i have kubuntu intrepid and i tried to install kde 4.2 using adept. however while doing so it gave me an error and now it seems to be installed but not running prperly at all. the windows have no title bars, no minimize\maximize buttons, no plasma is not showing any windows tab on the kicker, the multiple desktop option in system settings says "the shared library was not found.library "kcm_kwi
<martijn81> does anyone of you know how to fix this? http://ktorrent.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2860&highlight=
<ActionParsnip> scianiac: theres a kde decorator package that sound like it failed
<ActionParsnip> scianiac: sudo apt-get --reinstall install kde-window-manager
<scianiac> i ran the package checker thing in recovery mode and it supposedly did something
<anthoy> help
<anthoy> stop
<ActionParsnip> scianiac: i'd run the command and the window decorator will be reinstated
<scianiac> ok i had to boot into safe mode and run the command from there
<scianiac> ok looks good i think it worked thank you so much i was freaking out thier
<scianiac> i probibly did this but how do i get the windows shown in the task tray of plasma. it is a widget?
<ActionParsnip> hehe np bro
<ActionParsnip> its a widget
<ActionParsnip> scianiac: make sure you have system tray and task manager
<reboot08> any advice for svid to tv ?
<trepan_> the background imagine on KDE 4.2 sucks lol
<trepan_> any insight on to how I can change it?
<ncs> hi
<scianiac> trepan right click on desktop and select appearance settings
<reboot08> right click change desktop background
<scianiac> thanks ActionParsnip that was the trick i didn't know it was called task manager
<charolastra_> which packet does hold /usr/bin/startkde?
<JontheEchidna> dpkg -S /usr/bin/startkde
<JontheEchidna> kdebase-workspace-bin: /usr/bin/startkde
<ncs> hi
<charolastra_> JontheEchidna: thanks
<trepan_> that will change my desktop background but unfortunately doesn't change the background for the login manager etc
<trepan_> I guess it's the background of the oxygen theme for the login manager that I need to change
<[BlaCKBuRn]> how to install new amarok 2.0.11 on interpid ibex ?
<quassel116> idk
<vbgunz> I have not seen a single update for jaunty in 3 days. could something be broken? theres supposed to be packages everyday?
<vbgunz> is this not odd? jaunty has not updated in several days. not a single update. anyone knows?
<coucouf> trepan_ the KDM theme can be changed in system settings/advanced, don't know the item name in english but you should find it :)
<goofey> ls
<goofey> oops!
<Stanley_> hello, i am using intrepid / kde 4.1 and i want to change the size of the symbols of the K-menu. The symbols of "favorites","applications", etc also the symbols of the other entrys. who has an idea ?
<Stanley_> on my eee the k-menu is too big
<kriox> hi people..
<kriox> i'm trying to share folder between kubuntu and xp.
<Stanley_> hi kriox
<Stanley_> using samba ?
<kriox> i think no
<Stanley_> does nobody use his eee with kde ??
<Stanley_> samba is for  serving dirs as windows-shares
<kriox> but using conqueror or dolphin and put the andress of the xp computer i see the share folder
<Stanley_> fine
<Stanley_> mabye with smbclient or smbmount
<Stanley_> you check da authorization
<tristan_> eee901 with kde 3.5
<Stanley_> if you need password and username
<Stanley_> tristan_: fine :) have you the normal size of the K-menu ?
<kriox> in this way smb//xpcomputer/sharefolder i see from kubuntu xp but xp see nothing
<tristan_> what?
<kriox> Stanley_: sorry what i have to do?
<Stanley_> tristan_: kde has the k-menu in the lower-left corner. these symbols in there are way too big i think, dont you ?
<Stanley_> kriox: check if you need password and username
<Stanley_> kriox: check command-line-programms like smbclient and smbmount orslt
<tristan_> I am not using it at the moment, but I dont remember it being an issue...
<Stanley_> ok, thank you tristan_
<_gl_> Stanley_: look in the hidden .kde4/share/config/kdeglobals file for a line with something like: menuFont=Sans Serif,11,-1,5,50,0,0,0,0,0
<scon> hi
<_gl_> I think that this sets the font size of the menu
<kriox> Stanley_: do you know a gui program to do this?
<scon> how to get anothe channel
<Stanley_> _gl_: thanks for the idea, in the kdeglobals-file there is no such entry,
<Stanley_> kriox: dont know if konqueror might do it
<Stanley_> scon: try enter /join #anotherchannel
<_gl_> Under the title [General]
<Stanley_> actuall only xfthintstyle is defined
<_gl_> I have it in suse, should be there in kuntu too (I cannot check right now)
<Stanley_> but i will try adding
<_gl_> these are my entries
<_gl_> [General]
<_gl_> UseSystemBell=false
<_gl_> desktopFont=Sans Serif,10,-1,5,50,0,0,0,0,0
<_gl_> fixed=Monospace,10,-1,5,50,0,0,0,0,0
<_gl_> font=Sans Serif,11,-1,5,50,0,0,0,0,0
<_gl_> menuFont=Sans Serif,11,-1,5,50,0,0,0,0,0
<_gl_> shadeSortColumn=true
<_gl_> smallestReadableFont=Sans Serif,9,-1,5,50,0,0,0,0,0
<_gl_> taskbarFont=Sans Serif,11,-1,5,50,0,0,0,0,0
<_gl_> toolBarFont=Sans Serif,9,-1,5,50,0,0,0,0,0
<_gl_> widgetStyle=oxygen
<Tm_T> !paste | _gl_
<ubottu> _gl_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<thiago__> oi
<kriox> Stanley_: in that way?
<kriox> i have to instal a command line program before?
<Stanley_> i know that it worx with a a command line prog, i have no experience with konqueror or any gui monting windows share
<failers> what is the difference with using the nv driver or nvidia driver
<kriox> Stanley_: thaks a lot anyway
<Stanley_> noprob
<Stanley_> thanks _gl_
<lovre> can i modify the size dolphin starts up with? no matter how i resize it, it allways goes back to little window when i run it again...
<Stanley_> i go further ...
<_gl_> no problem (I got memontarily banned for posting that :-/ )
<kriox> lovre: sorry what you have to do?
<lovre> kriox: i have to make dolphin allways start the same dimensions as i set them once
<carpii> my dolphin does this already in kde 3.5
<lovre> carpii: im on kde4.2
<carpii> ah
<kriox> lovre: pheraps you have to use dolphin setting and configure dolphin?
<lovre> kriox: i dont see any settings regarding size in dolphin settings
<kriox> lovre: try in sistem setting ---> apparence... i think!!
<carpii> i think its most likely a fault in kde 4
<quassel128> wow a kubuntu channel
<quassel128> why did they not host it on freenode
<goofey> #kubuntu *is* on freenode
<quassel61> my trackpad isn't working in 9.04 alpha... earlier you'd check xorg.conf, but I understand that's not the case longer?
<scon> !driver nvidia geforce 6100 for kubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kaddi> hi :)
<kaddi> i have a problem and i hope you have a solution :D
<OutoLumo> kaddi, tell me about it :D
<unixdawg> ok myth pkgs are borked
<kaddi> i'm having trouble to formulate my problem XD can only take hours :D
<OutoLumo> start from somewhere - we might be able to help you formulating your problem...
<kaddi> i have a folder full of pictures... some of these pictures are also present in another folder
<OutoLumo> copies or links?
<kaddi> what i need to do is select all the pictures of the first folder which are not present in the second folder
<unixdawg> PT Error. Context:
<unixdawg>     Package download failed,
<unixdawg>     Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.,
<unixdawg>     : ,
<kaddi> copies
<unixdawg> how do I find what pkgs are failing
<kaddi> (and as we're talking about 4 Gb of pictures, I'd really love an automatic solution. :p )
<OutoLumo> sounds like a batch job to me...
<kaddi> my first batch job :D
<kaddi> ok, i was just wondering if there was some marvellous function somewhere in dolphin or konqueror ;)
<OutoLumo> when you say "select" what you mean by that? Do you want a list of filenames?
<kaddi> i'd like to copy those files into yet another folder
<kaddi> basically what happened is, that somebody asked me for all the pictures, but wanted to know which pictures i had triaged and which pictures i haven't triaged
<quassel61> sounds like you need to install digikam/kipi-plugins and use the "find duplicates" function?
<unixdawg> ok havign issues with adept
<unixdawg> trying to install koffice and it says I have help pkgs but pkg-update/upgrade says everything is fine
<dee> sup peoples
<dee> whats up with the terminal
<Eutychus> kubuntu wont load, my power supply unit failed. now when i try to boot up kubuntu i get text  that reads "kernal panic", and then it freezes. can it be fixed?
<OutoLumo> Hmm.. can't tell you off hand the code, but here's what I would do. Use command line. (Large number of files and batch job: use the command line.) List all filenames in both directories in two files. I think it is possible to use sed to subtract them. Then use cp with some command line magic.
<kaddi> sounds like a plan :) I'll try that :)
<dee> it freeze after i have to type my password
<dee> how u upgrade to kubuntu the new version
<OutoLumo> OTOH, you could just use cat or something to create empty files in the destination directory, and use konqueror to copy all there, and use autoskip feature.
<dee> 2.0
<OutoLumo> It so depends on what exactly you want to do
<OutoLumo> gotta go...
<Eutychus> what is "kernal panic"?
<linux> i understand wireless can be tricky... i can see my network.. i just cant access the web.. is this common?
<Dr_willis> "kernal panic" = somehing crashed big time.
<Eutychus> it reads "kernal panic" then something about bridges and chips.
<Eutychus> i have everything backed up. should i just reinstall kubuntu/
<Dr_willis> No idea. if there was some kernel update that broke somthing.. tht could be the cause
<Dr_willis> try booting to the older kernel if one exists in the grub menu
<hans> can someone help me. I cant login into kde 4.2. There appears a short black screen and then im back to the log in screen..
<Eutychus> i cant get past the boot-up. in gui mode it freezes at about 5 seconds into the "cylon"boot screen. in text it starts displaying hex numbers and then reads "kernal panic" cannot access something about bridges and chips.
<Eutychus> all kernals do the same.
<Eutychus> my gut feeling tells me to reinstall.
<Eutychus> bbl.
<unixdawg> man so many pkgs are borked
<Dr_willis> i woudl test with a live cd first also.. and perhaps fsck the filesystem
<unixdawg> mythtv/aqualung
<unixdawg> and like 40 more
<buckethead> Hmm. Is there a good utility to show me files that differ from the package/aren't from packages? I want to remove any trace of "me" from this system, but without wiping the drives.
<unixdawg> wont install
<earle> Anyone else here having issues with xscreensaver since KDE 4.2?
<Dr_willis> buckethead,  in theory.. allthe users files should bein their /home/USERNAME dir.. and thts it..
<Dr_willis> perhaps a few left over in /tmp/
<coucouf> unixdawg are you using jaunty ?
<unixdawg> yes
<unixdawg> as I wanted to play with kde4.2
<coucouf> the koffice and koffice-kde4 packages are conflicting
<coucouf> you've got to completely remove either, by hand
<unixdawg> but I dont have koffice installed
<coucouf> hmm, sry I misinterpreted
<unixdawg> this is a fresh install
<buckethead> Dr_willis: Hopefully that will be true. Unfortunately, I've made quite a mess of things. I may just re-do everything.
<unixdawg> and I am trying to install koffice
<unixdawg> but it seems alot of okgs are borked
<unixdawg> when is koffice2 comign out
<Tm_T> when ready
<coucouf> unixdawg I have no problem so far, so not so many packages are :)
<unixdawg> APT Error. Context:
<unixdawg>     Package download failed,
<unixdawg>     Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.,
<unixdawg>     Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.,
<coucouf> I haven't tried mythtv though
<Tm_T> !jaunty | coucouf & unixdawg
<ubottu> coucouf & unixdawg: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<unixdawg> ok I have joined it thanks
<failers> coucouf got compiz working in 9.04 ?
<famille> bonjour all
<coucouf> failers ask in #ubuntu+1 ;)
<ichhabkeinepasse> test
<Dr_willis> 4+6=?
<Dr_willis> 'whats the air speed of a unladen swallow?'
<Dr_willis> :)
<cjae> anyone else got horizontal tearing in kde 4.2?
<cjae> on tv out or just video period
<Dr_willis> I got a few slight 'wiggles' :) in the video every so often.. but not much
<cjae> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<osr_dredd> ?
<cjae> ok how I cannot see google earth in adept but if I use apt-cache search googleearth I see it?
<Dr_willis> !info googleearth
<orhan> hi
<ubottu> Package googleearth does not exist in intrepid
<orhan> any one help
<Dr_willis> i thoght that was a medibuntu package/repo package
<orhan> türkçe bilen birileri varmı
 * Dr_willis has NO idea what language that is
<orhan> can u help me
<dark> hi, im trying to install kde4.2 in kubuntu 8.10 but, i have some problems with the kwin package
<sparr> is there a way to turn off the pages-sliding-by effect in kpdf?  it is completely useless and time consuming to try to load and render pages in between the source and destination
<dark> i get an error at the configure proccess
<Dr_willis> orhan, ask a question to the chennal. and see what people know.
<Dr_willis> dark,  the other day i had to  apt-get remove some package that it was conflicting with. then installed the kwin package. then continue the 'apt-get upgrade' to get it all updated
<orhan> ı have a problem about launcpad
<orhan> ı can see only one desktop
<orhan> do you understand me??
<Dr_willis> sort of.. but im not sure what 'launchpad' is..    im not in kde at the moment.
<dark> at the cofigure proccess i see that de libplasma 3 is going to be installed, but adept says that it is not stable
<Dr_willis> dark,  thats a different errror then what i had then.
<orhan> ok
<orhan> good night
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. some people have no patience it seems.
<dark> lol
<dark> i have solved it
<dark> i only installed kwin and now it works
<dark> obviusly
<dark> but i didn't have problems before installing kde4.2
<dark> anyway thanks for help Dr_willis
<javi> hola
<dark> hola
<Dr_willis> packages got some conflicts/bugs perhaps
<dark> maybe
<dark> is there any way to install kde4.2 without using the experimental repositories?
<dark> the 4.2 version is the stable version now
<dark> when i update the desktop
<dark> i think it has to be installed automatically from 4.1.x
<Dr_willis> the PPA repos are where you get 4.2 from as far as i know.
<alarm> any way to make the external usb hdd read only when its automounted ?
<alarm> i cant find any option in kubuntu 8.10 with kde4.2
<BluesKaj> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<martijn81> what is the command to upgrade from intrepid to jaunty?
<Tm_T> martijn81: I'd say "if you have to ask, it's not for you"
<Tm_T> martijn81: if you still think you like to do it, try ask in #ubuntu+1
<kaddi> OutoLumo,  quassel61: solved my problems with ls, grep -v -f list1 list2 >list3 and xargs cp -t ~/goal < list3 :)
<kaddi> google helped a bit though ;)
<owner> anyone use gufw firewall?
<downhill_> hmmm someone here was helping me the other day with figuring out why my X-Fi didn't work
<downhill_> can't remember their name >.<
<roconnor> My knetworkmananger doesn't really work.  It doesn't see any wireless networks
<roconnor> so i can't configure anything
<downhill_> roconnor: knetworkmanager is a POS in 8.10. use the CLI :(
<roconnor> okay
<roconnor> that was my understanding
<downhill_> sorry mate
<roconnor> by CLI you mean ifup / ifdown ?
<downhill_> I mean iwconfig
<roconnor> right
<downhill_> and the general command-line tools
<yeniklasorr> I'm using synergy. I can not change screen with mouse movement from server pc to client pc. But I can change screen client to server. Do you know the problem?
<cjae> ok google earth keeps crashing and says I don't have proper fonts installed
<cjae> is this a known issue on kde 4.2 because of plasma or something?
<cjae> I installed the one from medibuntu
<luis__> hello guys good afternoon
<UnixDawg> ok I am pissed I installed kspreadsheet and it started uninstalling kde
<UnixDawg> and made my system unusable
<UnixDawg> what is going on here
<ivancho> UnixDawg: which ubuntu version do you use?
<UnixDawg> jaunty
<luis__> y just install kubuntu intrepid on a friend`s laptop, compaq v3000 but for somereason i just cant connect to internet (wireless) it does detect the signal and is a strong signal but for some reason wont connect an somebody help me pls?
<jussi01> UnixDawg: please ask in #ubuntu+1 then
<luis__> never mind
<ivancho> UnixDawg: jaunty is 9.04 alpha 4, which means that you are using not stable release, just change the release to interpid
<luis__> this thing is just crazy it got connected by itsefl after 2 days trying
<luis__> weird but good
<ivancho> luis__: your problem might be of missing firmware
<luis__> at last
<luis__> thank you very much ivancho somehow got connected
<compilerwriter> Anyone tackle getting Magic Jack to work with Kubuntu yet?
<ivancho> luis__: did do anything ;)
<compilerwriter> The other thing is this.  I remember back a few versions ago when one put a cd-rom in the drive Kubuntu would automatically mount it and then put a little icon up on the dekstop so that you could just click on it and browse the drive.  It doesn't seem to do that now is there something I need do to get that functionality?
<ivancho_> !hal | compilerwriter
<ubottu> compilerwriter: For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<compilerwriter> ivancho so do I need to install hal then?
<ivancho> compilerwriter: yes
<compilerwriter> ivancho apt-get install hal or do I need the name of some program that is a HAL?
<ivancho> compilerwriter: just: apt-get install hal
<compilerwriter> thanks ivancho
<jussi01> is there a simple way to switch between output devices on phonon? I have a sound card and a USB headset and Id liek to switch between them without rmoving the headset...
<compilerwriter> ivancho I seem to have it installed already http://paste.ubuntu.com/115791/ do I need then to fire it up or have I broken it somehow?
<ivancho> compilerwriter: yes, try with: /etc/init.d/hal start
<ivancho> then plug some cd or usb drive and see if it works
<compilerwriter> ivancho that is the command you want me to use or do I need to edit my init.d file?
<ivancho> compilerwriter: that command will start the hal service
<ivancho> then you will test if it works, and if it works you will edit your init.d scripts to starts hal everytime when you start the computer
<compilerwriter>  * Starting Hardware abstraction layer hald/usr/sbin/hald already running.
<compilerwriter> that was the reply I got ivancho
<compilerwriter> ivancho I just put in a cd to a drive I will let you know ivancho
<ivancho> compilerwriter: then type: dmesg, don't do anything with the output. Then plug a new cd or USB drive would be better. Then if nothing happens, type dmesg, and notice tha difference. That could tell you the reason why hal doesnt mount it
<compilerwriter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/115793/ ivancho I had the output of dmesg redirected to files for the before and after.  That link is the output of diff on the two files.
<khalidmian> wondering if anyone can assist me and tell me how to configure sound playback for kubuntu installed with virtualbox scenario
<ivancho> khalidmian: what do you mean by virtualbox scenario
<khalidmian> ivancho: i have instaled kubuntttu within sun virtualbox
<ivancho> khalidmian: i'm not familiar with installing ubuntu on sun, but the process of configuring audio should be same
<ivancho> try: apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils alsa-tools alsa-modules
<Dr_willis> You just enable the sound card in the virtualbox settings when you start the VM.. normally
<Dr_willis> sound works for me in most every linux disrto ive tried in vbox
<ivancho> compilerwriter: i've checked the logs, and this i/o errors are not good
<khalidmian> so far i have been unable to make it work
<ivancho> try with another device
<khalidmian> bb
<khalidmian> bbrb
<compilerwriter> ivancho Do you think then that my cdrom drives are causing issues?
<ivancho> it could be, the i/o error means that the cdrom can't read the device ...
<ivancho> try with another media, or find usb flash pen and just plug it to the usb
<compilerwriter> ivancho that is odd because I have successfully played music cds in the things I just don't get the icons and it can be a pain to get the media player to fire them up.
<khalidmian> ok i have two options for audio in virtualbox 1 null audio driver or 2 Windows Direct Sound
<Dr_willis> khalidmian,  well a null driver..  makes no sound.. :)  so.. use 2
<ivancho> khalidmian: it should be 2, since 1 is null audio :)
<Dr_willis> null = none, = 0 ,  'just act like its playing so programs dont complaine'
<compilerwriter> ivancho when I unplugged and replugged in my usb pen drive the devices recently plugged in window popped up and told me about it and gave me a thing to click to browse it.
<khalidmian> ok that resolves driver part for the controller i have option of ICH AC97 or Soundblaster 16
<Dr_willis> try either one
<khalidmian> ok thanks
<Dr_willis> default one works for me under most distos
<khalidmian> Dr_willis it works wohoo
<khalidmian> ac97
<Dr_willis> amazing :) and all ya had to do was enable the sound. Heh
<Dr_willis> I know to enable it for all th VM's i create :)
<Dr_willis> i tend to just test live cd's so i have a 'LiveCD-Test' VM. that i always use
<pkodon> Okay, this seems to be the only channel with people active in it (well, of the ones I've tried to find help in).
<sashaye> hi
<sashaye>  i am having probs with my built in microphone
<sashaye> do you know how to fix it?
<ivancho> sashaye: what is the issue?
<ivancho> sashaye: depends on problem that you have ;)
<sashaye> I tried using it
<hendrixski> I added the 4.2 repository (or experimental PPA, whatever, that was on the kubuntu.org website) and ran sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade .... and rebooted, and it's still 4.1  :-(
<sashaye> but it wont work
<hendrixski> is there something else I should do, like make the experimental PPA preferred somehow?  is that possible?  Or something that wasn't in the directions?
<sashaye> tried using it, but it wont work
<neel> hi
<sashaye> :(
<sashaye> hi neel
<gorgonizer> hendrixski: did you do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<SuperMAN> does anyone now how i can transfer files from ubuntu to xp(in virtual box)
<ivancho> sashaye: where do you expect your microphone should work? did you tried any api - like skype?
<hendrixski> gorgonizer: oh, I need to dist-upgrade to Jaunty?   But the repository says Intrepid :-/  I'm confused
<gorgonizer> nah, dist-upgrade won't upgrade to jaunty..
<sleeping> ya
<hendrixski> gorgonizer: I'll try that
<sleeping> I was using skype
<gorgonizer> hendrixski: to do that, the sources.list file would have to be modified..
<ivancho> sleeping: try to run alsamixer in console
<hendrixski> gorgonizer: cool, seems to be doing the trick.  I didn't see "dist-upgrade" in the kubuntu.org site... maybe I mis-read the directions
<ivancho> and check you microphone tab
<hendrixski> Thanks, I'll let you know if there's any problems
<ActionParsnip> upgrade to jaunty = http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/12/howto-upgrade-to-jaunty-jackalope.html
<ActionParsnip> support is in ubuntu+1
<gorgonizer> hendrixski:  no problem, I always run   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   when I want to update system..
<hendrixski> and.... also, since I'm new to KDE... how do I disable join/part traffic in Konversation?
<maryjorge> hola
<gorgonizer> hendrixski: go to Settings -> Configure Konversation -> Behaviour -> Chat Window -> Hide Join/Part/Nick events should do it..
<hendrixski> sweet
<sleeping> it wont work
<ActionParsnip> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<hendrixski> That's strange, mysql server   comes with the dist-upgrade
<sleeping> sudo: apt-install: command not found
<gorgonizer> hendrixski: it is for akonadi...
<gorgonizer> if you use kmail/kontacts, you will need it..
<sleeping>  sudo apt-install vsound sox sox-dev vorbis-tools lame build-essential
<failers> sudo apt-get install
<hendrixski> ah Ok
<ActionParsnip> sleeping: sudo apt-get install <something>
<hendrixski> Ok,  well loggoing out and restarting x server
<hendrixski> cheers
<failers> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<failers> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<sleeping> :(
<ActionParsnip> sleeping: sudo apt-get install vsound sox sox-dev vorbis-tools lame build-essential
<sleeping>  sudo apt-install vsound sox sox-dev vorbis-tools lame build-essential
<sleeping> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ActionParsnip> sleeping: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ActionParsnip> sleeping: you may also want to run: sudo apt-get -f install
<sleeping> http://paste.ubuntu.com/115801/
<compilerwriter> I know in general that linux drives don't need to be defragmented much, I have forgotten why that is, in particular, but should one ever try to defrag a drive?
<sleeping> ~$ sudo apt-get-f install
<sleeping> sudo: apt-get-f: command not found
<ActionParsnip> sleeping: you can copy / paste to terminal
<gorgonizer> sleeping: the commands you need are   sudo dpkg --configure -a  and   sudo apt-get -f install
<senorpedro> sleeping: try with a space between t and -
<ActionParsnip> sleeping: sudo apt-get -f install
<sleeping>  
<sleeping>  sudo apt-get -f install
<sleeping> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<gorgonizer> sleeping: run   sudo dpkg --configure -a   first
<eutychus> when i try to load kubuntu it gives me a " kernel panic" error. i can boot in using the old user kernel; but not any of the recovery mode lists. should i do something to fix the kernels?
<ActionParsnip> eutychus: which kernel are you using?
<eutychus> the oldest one listed.
<ActionParsnip> eutychus: and which one gives you issues?
<eutychus> ActionParsnip: if i try to boot using the recover modes, or the newest kernel, i get it freezes in the gui boot; and in the text boot it starts cycling hex numbers and give the error " kernel panic"
<mad_marcus> any one know any site
<eutychus> i am using 8.04 lts.
<ActionParsnip> mad_marcus: www.rathergood.com
<mad_marcus> thz
<eutychus> ActionParsnip: this happened after a power failure.
<ActionParsnip> eutychus: boot to the new kernel to recovery mode root console then run dmesg
<sleeping> its copying :)
<ActionParsnip> eutychus: you may also want to fsck your partitions there too
<eutychus> fsck is a repair command?
<ActionParsnip> eutychus: yeah it'll make sure the data is ok after the failure
<eutychus> ActionParsnip: k.  dmesg, and then fsck...
<ActionParsnip> eutychus: dmesg | less
<mad_marcus> dude battle for wesnoth go on it just put it in add/remove
<mad_marcus> u got it
<eutychus> ActionParsnip: k. dmesg | less
<eutychus> bbiab.
<eutychus> ActionParsnip: thanx. :)
<mad_marcus> ‡······Ù
<mad_marcus> :}
<mad_marcus> ^^
<mad_marcus> (#)
<mad_marcus> brb
<EtFb> Firefox in Kubuntu doesn't seem to like winbind: it crashes without warning when you navigate to a new page.  Solved the problem by uninstalling winbind.  Where can I report this?
<EtFb> I get a lot of segfault messages in pm-suspend.log when I try to suspend, and the resume function never works.  It used to be fine, before the most recent kernel upgrade.  How do I debug that?
<aldo> hola
<aldo> hola
<aldo>  hola
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bazhang> aldo, /j #kubuntu-es
<zaapiel> i have no screensavers by default, what package do i need to install for them?
<EtFb> zaapiel: xscreensaver-gl looks like the one I recall from the last time I fiddled with screen savers
<zaapiel> k ty
<kaddi> plasma crashes when I try to add a widget, it also crashes when i try to close the kopete-popups or when too many of these popups open
<syockit> if you want to use that with kde, kscreensaver-xsavers
<kaddi> is there anything i can do about this?
<kaddi> (using kde4.2)
#kubuntu 2010-02-08
<MHz128> How do I trigger the Dashboard, keyboard or otherwise
<Pickaxe> well I "fixed" the problem by setting a blank password for the wallet
<Pickaxe> oh well, not that I need a wallet password anyhow.
<bobby> wow
<bobby> this linux OS even has IRC
<bobby> I like this
<bobby> screw windows
<maco> welcome!
<bobby> thank youuu
<bobby> sooo is the UK in the house tonight?
<bobby> how about Australia?
<ikonia> bobby: yes
<ikonia> uk
<ikonia> why ?
<maco> well im sure there are quite a lot of houses in both the uk and australia
<bobby> haha english people are funny
<bobby> you're airport security thought i was a terrorist
<bobby> because I have red hair and I was wearing camoflage
<ikonia> bobby: you're aware this is #kubuntu - a suppord discussion channel for kubuntu ?
<Tm_T> bobby: please read channel topic (:
<ikonia> "support"
<bobby> ohhh
<bobby> well i wish i knew that before
<bobby> had to figure everything out myself
<bobby> well im out
<rc1> Is it possible to send files with Quassel IRC? I guess not, or maybe I don't see it...
<tomdavidson>  I am having a bear of a time finding (or figuring out) a solution. I have many tar arcives in a directory. I want to extract all of them with one command... something like "tar -xvf *" but this is not prober usage.  Any ideas?
<Tm_T> tomdavidson: for file in *.tar.bz2 ; do tar -xcf $file ; done
<Tm_T> tomdavidson: might do it, might not do it
<tomdavidson> thanks Tm_T.  apparently tar deos not take the wildcards the way i wanted. ill look to the scripting. thank you for the direction and fast reply!
<tomdavidson> for i in *.tar.gz; do tar xzf $i; done did the job
<Tm_T> tomdavidson: great (:
<darthanubis> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3109911.0
<BluesKaj> hey emma
<Wolfcastle> hello
<Wolfcastle> I'm having problems removing kde 3.5.10
<Wolfcastle> I'm using 4.3
<Wolfcastle> specifically ksmserver-kde3 can't be removed
<DeAtH_ScYtE> salve
<albertolempira> hey guys i'm trying to have sound on multiples apps at the same time with alsa on kubuntu karmic, can anybody help me with this? thanks in advance
<CartoonCat> Hellos
<CartoonCat> Anyone used xnee? the package installs with no errors, but, always recives bad data from the plugin
<heber> hi, does anyone has an acer notebook and has the IR port working?
<heber> Im under kubuntu 9.10
<aperson> how do I empty the trash on all drives?
<Rav3nSw0rd> what a good addressbook utility for kubuntu besides kontact?
<Rav3nSw0rd> *what is
<dan____> Can someone help me enable the geforce GT 330m on 9.10 64 bit
<petsounds> dan____, run  jockey-kde  in terminal?
<dan____> petsounds: tried that, lists a driver, can't "activate" it.
<dan____> When clicked nothing happens and its greyed out
<petsounds> dan____, ok. do you see the recommended driver?
<dan____> yeah
<dan____> Nvidia accelerated graphics driver (version 185)
<petsounds> dan____, humm.. did you try envyng? but remember it's not supported method
<dan____> petsounds: envying?
<dan____> I'm not too fimiliar
<petsounds> !envyng > dan____
<ubottu> dan____, please see my private message
<darthanubis> envy is garbage
<petsounds> that's why i said it's not supported method ;)
<darthanubis> then why even mention that trash
<petsounds> i only help ppl based on my experience with having ubuntu problem and envyng once help me to install driver for my video card
<darthanubis> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, tsimpson, jpds, seth_k, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, trappist, crimsun, seth, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici, jussi01, ikonia, Mamarok, ryanakca or maco
<jussi01> darthanubis: ?
<bazhang> darthanubis, ?? what's up
<darthanubis> Just trying to see what is going on
<jussi01> darthanubis: please only use !ops for emergengies
<darthanubis> I can read
<darthanubis> But could not read it until it appeared thanks
<crimsun> you should be able to msg the bot, too
<darthanubis> sorry crimsun
<darthanubis> I like you always have.
<darthanubis> Funny to see you in the kde channel when you work on pulse and pulse does not come standrad in kubuntu
<crimsun> darthanubis: I work on audio, which is DE-independent.
<darthanubis> ahhh
<darthanubis> I had the roughest time getting audio to play from two sources at once in kubuntu
<jussi01> darthanubis: have you a current issue that needs sorting?
<crimsun> without pulse, I presume?
<darthanubis> I added the alsa backports modules package, and the sdl package and I also upgraded alsa to .22 and now it works
<darthanubis> but I don't know what exaclt was the fix
<crimsun> I don't think the fix was really involved there. Were you having problems with Adobe Flash (presuming that you use Flash)?
<darthanubis> I could not repeat the process from a clean install. And I never can get help regarding the matter when it occurs
<darthanubis> I use flash, but no, there were no issues with that
<darthanubis> I use 64bit flash from Adobe
<crimsun> darthanubis: when the issue next occurs, inspect the output from "sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/* /dev/seq*"
<darthanubis> Flash would be playing, then amarok would start and stop flashes sound
<darthanubis> I'll do that
<crimsun> darthanubis: if you use a special asoundrc that reroutes pcm.default, that could cause problems.
<darthanubis> I don't use a .asoundrc although I tried to do that but it did not help at all
<darthanubis> OSSv4 worked ok, but there was no sound from my front panel and gtk-recordmydesktop would not use it
<darthanubis> so I went back to alsa
<crimsun> barring my actually being online when you have that symptom, I can't really do much else
<crimsun> (and since I'm not employed to work on Ubuntu, that can be problematic)
<darthanubis> I wonder if ossv4 will ever beccome a viable option in ubuntu. Not default of course, I know we are married to PA, but at least a click or two choice away
<crimsun> I suppose you could file a(nother) bug
<crimsun> darthanubis: OSSv4 isn't related to PulseAudio
<darthanubis> I'm aware of that
<crimsun> so why mention them in the same breath?
<darthanubis> I meant ubuntu is committed to PA
<crimsun> also, Ubuntu isn't going to carry OSSv4 while upstream Linux doesn't
<darthanubis> Upstream maay change because of the nature of ossv4 licensing
<darthanubis> and I mention many things in the same breathe. Hopefully the proper punctuation will alleviate any misunderstanding?
<Tm_T> I hope you can stay on channel topic too (:
<darthanubis> we were talking sound, and oss and PA are both sound related,
<darthanubis> Tm_T: who are you talking to?
<Tm_T> darthanubis: you this time
<darthanubis> Tm_T: 3am on a DEAD channel and you are topic police?
<darthanubis> When I'm talking about kubuntu sound, totally topic related
<crimsun> darthanubis: OSSv4 has had a compatible license for some time
<darthanubis> and now it has been amened
<darthanubis> I'm not talking about the past
<crimsun> darthanubis: it really isn't the license that's at issue; it's 1. technical architecture; 2. maintenance resources
<darthanubis> I'm talking present and future
<crimsun> darthanubis: there's no need to argue with me about OSSv4; I'm well aware of its merits and drawbacks
<Tm_T> darthanubis: crimsun: you can continue licence discussions in -offtopic (:
<darthanubis> no one is "arguing" with you
<darthanubis> where did that nonsene come from?
<crimsun> darthanubis: hmm, you seem to be proposing that OSSv4 be put into Ubuntu
<darthanubis> I thought it was a discussion
<darthanubis> I have not proposed anything
<darthanubis> you've got to be kidding me
<crimsun> darthanubis: I'm in #kubuntu-offtopic if you want to continue.
<darthanubis> you must be tired man
<darthanubis> ok
<KARMIC_PS3> hello all ,,,,,,,,,, does anyone know if its possible to use or convert files or software that is for one arch and use it on another (powerpc)
<crimsun> well,that would be "porting" (which can be labor-intensive)
<KARMIC_PS3> is there programs to help with that and would it be difficult for a mostly noob
<KARMIC_PS3> the only thing i need is to get a version of virtual machine working on ppc
<KARMIC_PS3> or rather virtual box*
<crimsun> might be some work.
<papul> can anyone please show me his desktop screenshot?
<KARMIC_PS3> well i understand a great deal and im really good at following complex shell directions
<crimsun> KARMIC_PS3: have at it, then :)
<KARMIC_PS3> what progs would i use
<crimsun> an editor, gcc
<papul> can anyone please show me his desktop screenshot?
<Fox_1_> people I have problem with xrandr. I'm doing this: xrandr --output LCD --mode 1366x768 --output CRT1 --mode 1680x1050 --right-of LCD and everything working except that that the main display becomes the CRT1 (I mean the panel goes to CRT1). How to do that the panels stay in LCD and CRT1 just be as extension?
<papul> can anyone please show me his desktop screenshot?
<Tm_T> papul: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/current.png
<papul> Tm_T: thanks checking it out
<papul> Tm_T: your one is nice but i want to see the default kubuntu desktop
<noaXess> good morning..
<noaXess> can ark handel rar files?
<noaXess> unrar is installed
<Fox_1_> yes
<noaXess> hm.. but ark won't open the rar archive files.. or if i right click in dolphin an select "Extract Archive here" nothing happends..
<noaXess> and if i open one f the rar files in ark, it means: Loading archive...
<noaXess> ok.. it seams that the rar files are password protected.. grrr..
<jussi01> noaXess: yeah, thats a bug
<jussi01> noaXess: you can unrar file.rar
<jussi01> iirc
<noaXess> jussi01: i see.. then a passwort promt comes up
<jussi01> noaXess: I do believe so
<jussi01> noaXess: give it a go, if it doesnt work then please let me know
<jussi01> noaXess: which version of kubuntu are you using, it seems this bug was fixed some time ago
<jussi01> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/kdeutils/+bug/272467
<noaXess> jussi01: 9.10
<Benkinooby> how can i find out which folder in my homedirectory takes so much space?
<Kolia> Benkinooby: filelight
<Benkinooby> Kolia: thx
<Kolia> run it with sudo I think
<Benkinooby> Kolia: works like charm, no sudo needed, thank you :)
<KARMIC_PS3> okay kernel question i use synaptics to update the kernel to version ?.?.?.17 but should it be removing previous versions cause it still has ver  ?.?.?.16 - ?.?.?.13 .... is that right
<EagleScreen> hi KARMIC_PS3
<KARMIC_PS3> hi
<EagleScreen> synaptic is not the same than synaptics
<KARMIC_PS3> its synaptic not +s my fault
<EagleScreen> synaptics is a touchpad driver
<KARMIC_PS3> yeah yeah
<EagleScreen> not all old kernels are removed when updates
<KARMIC_PS3> i think faster than i can type
<KARMIC_PS3> okay so they should all still be listed as installed after the update than right
<EagleScreen> in threory, remove of old kernel was a new feature in karmic
<EagleScreen> but not all of them, always is good to keep ono or two old kernels
<EagleScreen> i am not usre if that feature was finally implemented
<KARMIC_PS3> ok but will it effect my comp negatively to have more than one version will it confuse my sys
<EagleScreen> no, the single problem may be the disk space wasted by old kernels
<KARMIC_PS3> ok thats not the prob than so is there a program in linux for doing what defrag does in windows ..... see i got plenty of hdd space but my sys does not move as fast as when i installed it
<EagleScreen> ext3 or ext4 filesystems don't need defrag
<KARMIC_PS3> ok ??? so what could cause the slow down
<EagleScreen> good question KARMIC_PS3
<KARMIC_PS3> ---|_---I---I\I---|_|---><---   ................yeah i dont understand
<KARMIC_PS3> |_---I---I\I---|_|---><      that should be my screen name
<Spaceman> how do you kill krandrtray, it always runs at boot?
<Spaceman> using kubuntu 9.10 with kde3
<Guest41226> now install "blue air final' kubuntu 9.10
<17SAACSFJ> hy everybody
<nad> hello guys
<nad> how do I  install tar.gz
<nad> I just downloaded firefox
<Peace-> nad: you don't need to download firefox
<Peace-> nad: just install it with kpackagekit
<Peace-> or in a terminal
<nad> can any one help me
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install firefox
<Peace-> that's all
<nad> I downloaded firefox tar.gz2
<Peace-> nad: that is not firefox for noob that should be compiled ... kubuntu has already firefox in its repository
<Peace-> nad: open a terminal
<nad> now how can I install with a short cut
<Peace-> nad:  and type this
<Peace-> nad: sudo apt-get install firefox
<nad> latest is 3.6
<Peace-> nad: keep the repository version.
<nad> ternimal has 3.0
<nad> okey I am using it now
<nad> but I want it to be like a normal soft with a short cut
<Peace-> what do you mean with shortcut
<Peace-> firefox has already a shortcut
<nad> its in a folder
<Peace-> examplain better
<Peace-> explain better
<nad> tar.gz is like zip
<nad> so I unziped it in a folder
<Peace-> that firefox is not compiled
<nad> and that is where its runing
<nad> so what can I do
<nowth> Peace: the firefox .tar.gz does contain a runnable firefox, no compilation needed
<Peace-> nowth: oh a binary
<Peace-> well
 * Peace- doesn't use firefox..
<nad> what do you mean
<Peace-> nad: nevermind
<Peace-> put that folder where you want and create a launcher
<Peace-> that's all
<nowth> nad: I'd do as Peace said and install the firefox package from the repositories, although you can also move the firefox folder to /opt, create a symlink to it in /usr/local/bin, and add it to the k-menu with kmenuedit...
<nowth> (for example. you can move it anywhere you want, really.)
<tertitten> on kubuntu 9.10 are there any easy way to update to firefox3.6 ? I found a few repos however have no idea wich one to use
<nad> where does ubuntu stores all program files
<Vroomfondle> usually /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin
<nowth> some in /bin, some in /sbin, most in /usr/bin, /usr/local/bin is more like stuff you added yourself
<delight> nad:  you can check any installed package by "dpkg -L packagename"
<nad> how about etc
<Vroomfondle> tertitten: I use deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<delight> etc is just for config
<ner0x> Is the setting to change KDMs theme broken?
<tertitten> Vroomfondle: thanks a bunch :)
<tertitten> In KDE4 RC 2 does anyone know how to fix the nepomuk error ? do I need som daemon or something install ?
<nowth> tertitten, have you installed virtuoso yet
<tertitten> nowth: nope, don't think so..
<nowth> install virtuoso-drivers and virtuoso-server
<nowth> although... I still couldn't get a working Nepomuk search the one time I tried
<nowth> but at least it made it start up
<tertitten> ok, wierd
<tertitten> :)
<bottiger> does someone know if a "Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5405  @ 2.00GHz" is 32 or 64 bit?
<nad> why cant I move folder
<nad> access denied
<nad> I want to move to /opt
<nad> how can I move folder
<petsounds> nad, kdesudo dolphin
<host_> ola
<[-Haza-]> genii: Ping
<vadviktor> bottiger: if u r still here, try the lshw command. It gives a wider range of hardware info.
<lynx_r> hi all, i can't mount usb hdd :( i have this messages in /var/log/messages reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9
<lynx_r> i tried to unload module ehci_hcd but it doesn't exist
<JDahl> how do I access a network folder (in this case an 'ssh folder') from a terminal? in Gnome the virtual folders were mapped to ~/.gvfs, but I haven't found an alternative in KDE
<genii> JDahl: make sure sshfs package is installed, then syntax is like: sshfs remote-user@remote.server:/remote/directory /local/mountpoint
<JDahl> genii, thanks - great!
<superpeppe> ciao
<superpeppe> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<tertitten> kde4 rc2 is to unstable :)
<Malin_> kde4.4?
<tertitten> Malin_: kde 4.3.95 as in kde 4.4
<tertitten> :)
<Malin_> aha :)
<tertitten> 4.3.98 runs a bit more stable on opensuse
<Tm_T> tertitten: most of that unstability is due to Qt
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<Malin_> tertitten: hm.. you make me feel regret for chaning to gnome.... :p
<Malin_> or whater the word for angre er :)
<lauritz> hi all
<JonErik> I'm trying to figure out how to disable network-manager in 9.10.  The procedures I've found by googling seem to be obsolete.  Can someone point me in the right direction?
<JonErik> There's nothing relevant in /etc/rc2.d, nothing in /etc/dbus-1/event/....  I'm puzzled
<nowth> JonErik, tried /etc/init/network-manager.conf ?
<JonErik> hmm
<JonErik> I guess I could rename that file, perhaps?
<Tm_T> JonErik: you don't want to use networkmanager at all, right?
<JonErik> correct
<JonErik> but I don't want to remove it, in case I need it later
<Tm_T> JonErik: "sudo update-rc.d -f NetworkManager remove"
<Tm_T> JonErik: will disable all runtime based initialisations
<JonErik> Tim_T: I've tried that, but there is no "NetworkManager" in init.d anymore
<Tm_T> ohm...
<JonErik> Tm_T: There is a network-manager, though
<Tm_T> JonErik: that's it then
<JonErik> It's softlinked to /lib/init/upstart-job
<Tm_T> oh, right, and I'm not familiar with upstart ):
<JonErik> Yeah, so /etc/init/* stuff is for upstart it seems
<Tm_T> JonErik: then "sudo update-rc.d -f network-manager remove" should work?
<JonErik> Tm_T: I don't think so, upstart apparently starts tasks on its own based on system events.
<Tm_T> JonErik: wont hurt trying?
<JonErik> Tm_T: The softlink there is so that you can still treat it as if it were still using the init.d system
<nowth> network-manager has been converted to an upstart job
<JonErik> yeah, so how does one disable upstart jobs?
<nowth> I'm still trying to find out myself, but I suppose it editing the file I mentioned would be one way...
<JonErik> I've done "chmod 000 network-manager.conf", but I bet that's not the proper way
<JonErik> Maybe I comment out the "start on" lines?
<JonErik> That would probably work, but again, I don't know if that's the right way
<Tm_T> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Tm_T> JonErik: I wonder if there ^ is some relevant information (:
<JonErik> Yeah, I've been digging through that site
<Tm_T> that doesn't sound promising =)
<JonErik> upstart seem snazzy, so they've got to have come up with a specific, snazzy way to disable services
<nowth> haha
<JonErik> Some equivalent of chkconfig
<JonErik> All I'm finding is gritty details and how to create a new service...
<JonErik> I'm gonig to comment the start lines out and see if that works.
<JonErik> brb while I try that
<JonErik> Yeah, that worked.
<JonErik> Doubt it's the right way, but it's not horrible.
<JonErik> So, each service in upstart has it's own .conf file.  And the .conf files define the event that will cause the service to go up or down or whatever.
<JonErik> So by not defining any events for it to come up, it won't come up.
<JonErik> Thanks everyone
<nowth> thanks for finding out it worked.
<danang> thx u ubuntu
<staar2> who likes to help me with KDE error http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8794338#post8794338
<Guest59661> help
<Guest59661> sudo dpkg-reconfigure x11-common
<Guest59661> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<bobbob1016> I am currently running Gnome, I wanted to install kde4.4rc3 then upgrade it to final tomorrow, I added the ppa beta with "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta" and it installed 4.3.95, that's rc3 right?
<gmctyphoon1992> yes
<Kolia> bobbob1016: i'd say it's RC2
<Kolia> afaik RC3 has not been announced into kubuntu beta
<bobbob1016> Kolia, Which repo do I add to get 4.4 tomorrow?
<afief> Where are the KDE themes saved
<afief> ?
<Kolia> bobbob1016: i'm not sure that 4.4.0 will be available in any ppa tomorrow. And i don't know in which one it will end. Just check www.kubuntu.org in the coming days :)
<BenPA> hi all ... have a dell 2650 with 512 memory ... I am running kubuntu 9.04. I cannot get kernel 2.6.28-18 to boot only 2.6.27-16. what happens is that I get as far as the Boot from ... Start up screen and it locks ... should I modify with noapic and what is the correct format
<BenPA> hi all ... have a dell 2650 with 512 memory ... I am running kubuntu 9.04. I cannot get kernel 2.6.28-18 to boot only 2.6.27-16. what happens is that I get as far as the Boot from ... Start up screen and it locks ... any suggestions?
<klappi> hm why dont app maximize properly anymore? http://imagebin.org/83903
<BluesKaj> klappi, FF is broken after updates on some systems
<BenPA> hi all ... have a dell 2650 with 512 memory ... I am running kubuntu 9.04. I cannot get kernel 2.6.28-18 to boot only 2.6.27-16. what happens is that I get as far as the Boot from ... Start up screen and it locks ... any suggestions?
<klappi> BluesKaj: ff is just an example all apps maximize like this now
<reesefrancis> if I want to execute a command with crontab which requires a Y/N confirmation, how can I do it?
<BluesKaj> klappi, you may need to setup your monitor res and image position ,sacaling etc
<BluesKaj> er scaling
<buckfast> KDE menus aren't logical, why can I change the monitor power management options in 2 places: first in system settings->power management and second in system settings->Display->power control
<buckfast> the settings arent connected I seem to have one settings on on and other settings on other
<buckfast> which one does it work by??
<buckfast> I'm sorry but this makes no sense whatsoever
<shiro_> Hello All
<BenPA> hi all ... have a dell 2650 with 512 memory ... I am running kubuntu 9.04. I cannot get kernel 2.6.28-18 to boot only 2.6.27-16. what happens is that I get as far as the Boot from ... Start up screen and it locks ... any suggestions?
<shiro_> I'm having a problem, When I install Banshee and try to play a song with it I always get a redX  to the left of the name of the song, I was told to install gstreamer to get it to work. It worked the first time around, but when I reboot I get redX's to the left of the songs name again, And it kinda works on and off, Is there anyway to fix this problem, Im using Kubuntu 9.10
<oxymoron> Whats the most efficient way to reset all applications and core settings without changing my custom/regular apps? :P I dont wanna delete my home-directory, I mean reset everything for /etc, /usr and so on?
<avihay_> oxymoron: reinstalation from cd
<oxymoron> avihay_: Hehe yeah thats kind of obvious, but If I would like without LiveCD? :P
<avihay_> well, you can go for mass removal and re-installation of packages, but you can also make a live disk on key, if you have one with 1GB or more
<avihay_> well, I must be off
<BluesKaj> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<oxymoron> avihay_: Do you know if there is some kind of application to do that for me? Live disk on key, what do you mean?
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: Does any kind of package disappear that I do not wanna change, like for instance KMail, Amarok and apps like that?
<rethus1> have install konq-kim, but no contextmenu in konqueror or dolphin appear to resize images
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: I would like some kind of system settings resetter that reset to "factory settings" without removing application data and important settings that I want to keep.
<BenPA> hi all ... have a dell 2650 with 512 memory ... I am running kubuntu 9.04. I cannot get kernel 2.6.28-18 to boot only 2.6.27-16. what happens is that I get as far as the Boot from ... Start up screen and it locks ... any suggestions?
<BenPA> hi all ... have a dell 2650 with 512 memory ... I am running kubuntu 9.04. I cannot get kernel 2.6.28-18 to boot only 2.6.27-16. what happens is that I get as far as the Boot from ... Start up screen and it locks ... any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, not sure of  a global command that will do that.
<shiro_> Hay there evey one I'm Back, And I have more questions. I was use multi-touch on my touchpad in Ubuntu, But I really wanted to use kde, So now Im using kde and I would like to use the multi-touch for my touchpad again. Is there anyway to get it working in Kubuntu?
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: Would be nice to have one. Sometimes one package break another and would be nice with some kind of chain resetter. SOmetimes the developers break ALSA for instance and would be nice to rollback or in some way reset settings. Or sometimes you want to get default settings if you somehow mess upp with the settings yourself :P
<crimsun> oxymoron: do you have a specific example of the developers breaking ALSA?
<BenPA> oxymoron: I agree
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, I haven't seen alsa broken yet , there are other audio issues/apps that create problems
<oxymoron> crimsun: Uhm I dont remember exactly, but sometimes the sound goes completely of sync, noise or sometimes it does not even work at all together with PulseAudio and Gstreamer :P Not sure exactly why, but I really love music and get very sad when Linux developers break the sound :P
<oxymoron> BenPA: :)
<crimsun> oxymoron: that isn't an ALSA issue
<crimsun> oxymoron: that's a PA issue, and yes, I know about it. Dear goodness do I know about it. Thankfully, it's nearly all resolved in Lucid.
<BluesKaj> now comes the test , will my pc reboot into a pure kde environment after all the issues of the lasy few days :P
<BenPA> good luck
<oxymoron> crimsun, BluesKaj: Alright, maybe another kind of issue, but still :P WOuld be nice if all audio streamers work flawless and if someone does not work Phonon goes to the next one without breaking anything like it has been doing before. One solution before when Spotify on Wine did not work was to completely remove PulseAudio :P
<crimsun> oxymoron: yes, that's a problem, and it will have to wait until 10.10 to be resolved.
<ionut> how can i login ?
<ionut> !ionut msg
<ionut> !ionut /msg
<oxymoron> crimsun: I am not in a rush, but why 10.10 and not 8.10 for instance? :P I dont demand to rush, the developers does a great job with everything but the sound should in mi opinion ALWAYS work out of the box no matter what :P I am dependent of the sound.
<BenPA> crimsun: any idea when the grub ext4 issues will clear up?
<ionut> how can i log into this irc with the account i've created ?
<crimsun> oxymoron: fixing bugs takes a long time. It's exacerbated by crap hardware, crap drivers, poor integration, and so on.
<naftilos76> hi guys, does anybody know an app for handling/editing partitions? like say Gparted?
<naftilos76> for Kubuntu!
<BluesKaj> naftilos76, gparted works on most OSes , including kubuntu , you name it windows, bsd , linux , solaris
<BenPA> hi all ... have a dell 2650 with 512 memory ... I am running kubuntu 9.04. I cannot get kernel 2.6.28-18 to boot only 2.6.27-16. what happens is that I get as far as the Boot from ... Start up screen and it locks ... any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> naftilos76, it's not ubuntu or any linux version specific
<oxymoron> crimsun: Haha alright, I could imagine :P Isnt it possible to make everything modular and independent then with hybrid protocols. I mean for graphic cards lets say, you make a wrapper which connect thrue ATI or nVIDdia drivers depndning on what card you have or what it support for kind of render, like OpenGL 3.0. WOuld be possible to make transparent protocols so the good hardware, drivers and so on works and if there is some crappy
<oxymoron> ones people can devlop the drivers themseves :P
<naftilos76> BluesKaj - i know , i am just refering to an app for KDE
<BluesKaj> yeah, purekde here ...finally , rid my box of the cartoon characters called gnome
<naftilos76> i think partionmanager is the one, right?
<BluesKaj> naftilos76, rea it again , it's not desktop specific either
<oxymoron> crimsun: If I remember correctly the KDE 4 was completely written from scratch from KDE 3? Would it not be possible to make some kind of hybrid driver wrapper for everything? I still miss support for webcam for instance, even if it really is not an important issue, but still. More and more I feel I can migrate completely from Windows to Kubuntu, but I still miss some things :P
<oxymoron> Gone to food, cya soon.
<paolo> ciao
<aftertaf> hmmmm. just wonering, is there really a major gain in 64bit OS ?
<Relander> how do you disable to jumping icon next to your cursor when you start a program?
<Relander> i think it's messing my video on dragon player and vlc
<aftertaf> launch feedback
<aftertaf> in systemsettings
<aftertaf> SystemSettings > Desktop
<Relander> thanks
<ubuntu> hi
<linuxlov3r> hi
<RaGNORAK> i need help
<RaGNORAK> i tried installing kubuntu to my ext hdd
<linuxlov3r> RaGNORAK whtat
<RaGNORAK> with windows in my main hdd
<RaGNORAK> now nothing will boot
<RaGNORAK> what do i do >_<
<RaGNORAK> if i select the ext hdd as the first boot device then nothing happens
<RaGNORAK> if i select my main hdd as the first boot deviice then the grub loader says no such disk
<RaGNORAK> HELP
<RaGNORAK> somebody?
<RaGNORAK> heloooooo
<KDesk> hi
<BenPA> hi all
<BenPA> can anyone help me with a grub issue in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> grub2 or old grub (legacy) ?
<BenPA> BlueKaj: I am not sure which is which but I think it is legacy
<BenPA> BluesKaj: I am not sure which is which but I think it is legacy ... sorry missed the s
<BluesKaj> which kubunu version BenPA ?
<BenPA> BluesKaj: 9.04
<m_> hallo
<BluesKaj> BenPA, alt+f2 , kdesudo kate /etc/grub/menu.lst
<BenPA> BluesKaj: do you want me to modify something or just look at it?
<vbgunz> I just install kmformat through apt-get... where the hell is it?
<BluesKaj> pastebin it , BenPA
<BenPA> BluesKaj: it's on another computer lol
<BenPA> hold a sec
<vbgunz> holy cow. what am I supposed to launch after installing kmformat?
<BluesKaj> sry BenPA , i shoyld have asked you first
<BluesKaj> BenPA, I'm gonna switch to my laptop...bbiab
<BenPA> BluesKaj: there is nothing in that file ... it is in .... /boot/grub/menu.lst
<vbgunz> seriously. I just installed kmformat through apt-get. it is not known as kmformat anywhere in the system. it installed successfully and has disappeard. how do I find this thing??
<vbgunz> forget it, gparted does the trick, at least I can find it
<BluesKaj> ok BenPA, i'm back.
<otswim> hello, does someone know an app to retrieve a pdf from google books?
<BenPA> BluesKaj: there is nothing in that file ... it is in .... /boot/grub/menu.lst
<BluesKaj> right, haven't used that file for a while
<EagleScreen> BenPA: using karmic?
<BluesKaj> BenPA, can you pastebin it ?
<BenPA> BluesKaj: which one is karmic
<BluesKaj> 9.10
<Chr|s> Just did a clean install of Kubuntu 9.10, went to go enable the propretary drivers to be installed for my ATI graphics card and it greys out? Any ideas? Nothing happens
<BluesKaj> you have jaunty  9.04
<BenPA> BluesKaj: the pastebin is .... http://pastebin.com/m511a7c1c
<BenPA> BluesKaj: no I am using 9.04 ... the machine will not upgrade to 9.10
<Chr|s> odd now its working o.0
<Flutiju`> Hi, is-there a nfs/mount expert here ? ^^
<BluesKaj> BenPA, first of all at line 23 put a# in front of hiddenmenu, that's why you aren't getting grub to come up
<BluesKaj> it's hiding the menu
<BluesKaj> BenPA, and you might want toincrease your timeout on line 19, to 5 or 6 (secs)
<BenPA> BluesKaj: hold a sec I think I did something wrong
<BluesKaj> BenPA, that will give you chance to choose a diff kernel in case of probs
<KDesk> in karmic with the ppa for kde 4.4rc, when I logout, the network manager (I think the applet) crashes, some one has the same problem?
<EagleScreen> KDesk: I had the same problem
<ToxinPowe> it's a buh
<ToxinPowe> bug*
<KDesk> EagleScreen: you have that bug no more?
<BenPA> BluesKaj: hold a sec I think I did something wrong
<BluesKaj> KDesk, mn in karmic is rather flaky, that's why i switched to wicd
<EagleScreen> KDesk: i uninstalled KDE 4.4 and reinstalled KDE 4.3, after that, wireless never worked again
<BluesKaj> BenPA, like ?
<BenPA> BluesKaj: there were 2 files one I think was a backup
<BluesKaj> BenPA, rename the old file to a .bak
<BenPA> BluesKaj: the new pastebin is .... http://pastebin.com/m63d88b9b
<BenPA> BluesKaj: one file had a tilde and the other did not
<BenPA> BluesKaj: the new pastebin does not have it
<BluesKaj> BenPA, anyway do the same things that i suggested.
<BenPA> BluesKaj: done
<BluesKaj> line 23 starts with a #, and increase yor time out on line 19 to 6
<BluesKaj> save the file , and do update-grub in the terminal
<BenPA> BluesKaj: done
<KDesk> BluesKaj: EagleScreen odd, lets see if tomorrow when KDE 4.4 is release this problems are gone
<EagleScreen> KDesk: I have fear to install it again lol
<BluesKaj> your grub menu list should show up when you reboot, BenPA
<BenPA> BluesKaj: rebooting now
<BluesKaj> ok , going to check the post box down the street ...bbin 5mins
<BenPA> BluesKaj: ok the menu shows up but it still hangs
<KDesk> EagleScreen: but the wireless can work again
<EagleScreen> yes, in threory
<KDesk> EagleScreen:  you can try to install network-manager-kde plasma-widget-networkmanagement knm-runtime version  0.9~svn1075616 from lucid repo
<EagleScreen> KDesk: that was not the problem, wireless didn't work with karmic packages, neither with Gnome and Gnome network-manager applet, it was really stranger
<EagleScreen> i never find where the problem was
<oxymoron> KDesk: Btw, do you know why version 4.4 RC 3 never was compiled to Kubuntu Karmic? :P
<BluesKaj> BenPA, did this prob arise after an update ?
<BenPA> BluesKaj: yes
<buckfast> How can I make the task bar transparent again? It turned into grey when i disabled and re-enabled desktop effects
<BluesKaj> what graphics card do you have BenPA?\
<BenPA> BluesKaj: in fact the update before this one ... I could under the first update boot to 2.6.28-17 not only 28-16
<nad> hello guys
<BenPA> BluesKaj: let me find it
<ToxinPowe> oxymoron: never compiled? nice! I had been waiting for 1 week -.-
<nad> can anyone help me in through the process of tar.gz installation
<EagleScreen> oxymoron: because is better to wait to 4.4.0
<nad> hello
<nad> can anyone help me in through the process of tar.gz installation
<nad> can anyone help me through the process of tar.gz installation
<BenPA> BluesKaj: I forget how to find it
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: Yes, but would be nice because KDE released a RC 3 which possible would solve some of current problems with KDE 4.4. But yes of course the stable release is to prefer, but I think it is "fun" with unstable releases :P
<oxymoron> ToxinPowe: Waiting for RC3? :P
<Chr|s>     vlc media player isn't in kpackagekit?
<nad> can anyone help me through the process of tar.gz installation
<BluesKaj> !tar.gz
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<EagleScreen> oxymoron: 4.4.0 packages are in preparation, so be patient we will have them soon
<lacomedia> DarkSin
<Lynoure> Hello, I have a problem. Sounds work fine in Amarok, for example, and in Miro, but not in Dragon player
<ToxinPowe> oxymoron: Yes, I'm stupid, I can see now -.-
<Lynoure> and a DVD without a sound is a bit of a bore.
<Lynoure> What can I do?
<BluesKaj> Lynoure, try VLC
<Lynoure> BluesKaj: hmm, is this a known bug in Dragon, then?
<BluesKaj> dunno, i don't use it
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: I am not in a hurry though, my patience is greater then ever - Especially when HTC does not work enough fast to port Android 2.1 to their Sense GUI :D
<BenPA> BluesKaj: nVidia NV11 GeForce2 Go
<oxymoron> ToxinPowe: Hehe :P
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: What time approximetly does the 4.4 stable goes in public? :P
<pidusad> i have a capture/uncaputre entry in kmix for extmic. I think my mic used to work before I selected capture on that extmic, unfortunately clicking on it to uncapture doesn't work. does anybody know a work around for it?
<Flutiju`> Hi, is-it possible to automount a nfs share at boot ?
<EagleScreen> oxymoron: it could be tomorrow
<Lynoure> Flutiju`: yes, by putting it in /etc/fstab
<Flutiju`> Yeah, but it doesn't work
<Lynoure> Flutiju`: then there is probably something wrong with how it's configured.
<Flutiju`> Here's the line : 192.168.1.10:/nfs/public /media/STORAGE nfs user,rw,auto 0 0
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: Yeah I expect it to release 9 february xD I mean, which time during the ninth? :P
<Flutiju`> And if I do mount /media/STORAGE manually after startup, it works, so I guess yhe line is OK
<pidusad> another simpler question is...is what application should I use to check my mic, other than skype, which obviously is a lousy means of checking whether your mic is working or not.
<nad> what is the best download manager for ubuntu
<BluesKaj> BenPA, are you sure ? run lspci | grep VGA in the terminal. There doesn't seem to be an available driver for the one you posted
<Lynoure> Flutiju`: the difference is probably in the user who does the mounting
<Lynoure> Flutiju`: you when you call it, root in auto.
<Flutiju`> Hmmm good call, i'll try to remove 'user'
<oxymoron> nad: Define download manager? :P
<BenPA> BluesKaj: that's what I show
<oxymoron> Btw, does anyone miss the old Adept Frontend like I do? :P I dont like the GUI that KPackageKit uses now, its not working smoothly or comfortable as before.
<nad> some thing that would enable me to pause
<nad> downloads
<BenPA> BluesKaj: could there be a setting or something I need to adjust under NVIDIA X server settings?
<nad> download vidoes
<nad> btw is there any one here who uses blender
<Flutiju`> Lynoure : same problem :(
<BluesKaj> BenPA, let's try updating again , ctrl+alt+f1 or f2 , then login, sudo aptitude update
<nad> my windows is still the best after all
<oxymoron> nad: Kget? :P Or Firefox? xD
<BenPA> BluesKaj: I note under Graphics Card info the setting are as follows: Graphics Processor-GeForce2 Go .. VBIOS Version-03.11.01.52.a8 .. Memory-16 MB .. Bus Type-AGP 4X .. Bus ID-1:0:0 IRQ-10 X Screens Screen 0 .. Display Devices-Nvidia Default Flat Panel (DFP-0)
<BenPA> BluesKaj: ok one sec
<SeicherlBoB> is there a way to "ping" a sambaserver? I'd like to check if it is available (from outside the network). I need a CLI program for that, because i'd like to make a script using that information. I tried telnet, but telnet hangs if i try to connect to a closed port and i can't set a timeout. Any ideas?
<Lynoure> Flutiju`: I mostly came here to get my own problem sorted, but if you are not yet familiar with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo , take a look there. I personally dislike NFS...
<BenPA> BluesKaj: ok done
<Flutiju`> Mount at startup
<Flutiju`> NFS mounts can either be automatically mounted when accessed using autofs or can be setup with static mounts using entries in /etc/fstab.
<Flutiju`> Lynoure : Ok, so it's not possible using fstab… thank you
<BluesKaj> BenPA, maybe we could try to install a more recent driver ,first stop X , sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop, then,  sudo aptitude install nvidia-current
<Lynoure> Flutiju`: hmm, not possible?
<BenPA> BluesKaj: ok one sec
<Flutiju`> Lynoure : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo#Mount at startup
<Lynoure> Flutiju`: I've seen it done, so unless your setup is somehow exotic... " can be setup with static mounts using entries in /etc/fstab"
<Flutiju`> Yes, i'll do a tiny script in Autostart I guess
<nad> has any one installed google chrome yet
<BenPA> BluesKaj: I stopped kdm but got no prompt
<Lynoure> Flutiju`: if that feels easier for you.
<BluesKaj> BenPA, looks like you have no driver installed, rebooting and installing the nvidi=-glx-185 driver might be in order
<SeicherlBoB> ok... found it: nmblookup -A 85.126.76.17 | grep -c "No reply"
<BluesKaj> er nvidia-glx-185
<BenPA> BluesKaj: ok I see 180 but not 185
<BluesKaj> BenPA, ok either one should work
<BluesKaj> 180 it is then
<BenPA> BluesKaj: ok one sec
<BenPA> BluesKaj: once it's done is there anything else I need to do?
<BluesKaj> yes BenPA , do sudo nvidia-xconfig
<BluesKaj> then reboot and pray :)
<BenPA> BluesKaj: lol I'm already having problems ... hold a sec
<BluesKaj> sudo reboot
<BenPA> BluesKaj: ok one sec
<BenPA> BluesKaj: wierd
<BluesKaj> BenPA, i don't like weird, what's happening?
<BenPA> BluesKaj: it goes into a low graphics mode
<BenPA> BluesKaj: then ask how I want to reconfigure my display
<BenPA> BluesKaj: use default ... new config ... or use backup
<BenPA> BluesKaj: use default (generic)... new config ... or use backup
<BluesKaj> BenPA, new config , it might not work tho
<BluesKaj> I had the same problem, after reboot it was fine
<BenPA> BluesKaj: ok one sec
<KDesk> someone knows when Qt 4.6.1 will be available in the ppa for Karmic?
<BenPA> BluesKaj: it says running in low-graphics mode ... (EE) failed to load module type 1 (module does not exist, 0) 2. (EE) failed to load module "freetype" ... module does not exist 0 and 3. No devices detected
<BluesKaj> BenPA, try the low graphics mode for now , we need to do some more research..I'll bb in a bit
<miglo> does someone know where the kde wallpapers are located?
<BenPA> BluesKaj: I used the backup
<pangeran> miglo: $HOME/.kde/share/wallpapers
<BluesKaj> BenPA, let's hope the bsckup works
<miglo> pangeran: this 'wallpapers' directory is not existing in my case. I'm looking for the default wallpapers.
<tsimpson> have a look in /usr/share/wallpapers/
<miglo> thanks :)
<BenPA> BluesKaj: It did before we tried the new config
<BluesKaj> BenPA, let's try this if you have the patience for another go-round at the tty prompt, i was advised that the nvidia-nouveau driver will work
<BenPA> BluesKaj: sure I do
<BluesKaj> BenPA, do you have a desktop , were you able to login?
<BenPA> BluesKaj: hold on a sec
<Chr|s> for some reason I can't browse to my external drive
<Chr|s> you would think something like this would be working on a clean install, unfortunally it is not
<BluesKaj> BenPA, the nouveau driver may not be available in the repos so I was told the nvidia-glx-96 driver is best suited for your graphics card
<BenPA> BluesKaj: that's what I am doing now
<BenPA> BluesKaj: hold on a sec
<BenPA> BluesKaj: can I get the nouveau some other way
<vi390> hi, can someone maybe give a hint, why Firefox is completely black in the textboxes. I cant find a way to turn this into white
<BenPA> BluesKaj: wierd
<javi> hola
<BluesKaj> BenPA, pls expain
<KARMIC_PS3> hello
<BenPA> BluesKaj: nothing ... so how do I get my graphics back
<KARMIC_PS3> anyone know of a messenger able to do yahoo messaging
<BenPA> BluesKaj: it will not run in low graphics mode
<BenPA> :(
<KARMIC_PS3> what kinda sys you running
<BenPA> BluesKaj: wait
<KARMIC_PS3> i have tried sim-im but it fails to connect to network
<BenPA> BluesKaj: I got desktop back
<KARMIC_PS3> good
<BluesKaj> ok BenPA open your package manager and check search with nvidia for the installed driver
<BluesKaj> we need to knwo which one
<BluesKaj> it will probly look like nvidia-glx-180 or some such
<BenPA> BluesKaj: wait
<BluesKaj> BenPA, in the terminal, nvidia-settings
<BenPA> BluesKaj: ok 1 sec trying to get desktop back
<KARMIC_PS3> is there a channel to ask questions about flashing xbox360 harddrives
<BenPA> BluesKaj: I cannot get to a terminal
<BluesKaj> BenPA, alt+ctrl+f2
<KARMIC_PS3> and also im having a wierd problem with my pc i cant connect to this one web site  game-tuts.com  from my pc but i can get there from my ps3 and my friends laptop just fine
<BenPA> BluesKaj: I cannot get to a terminal nor the desktop
<BenPA> BluesKaj: wait I got it back
<BenPA> BluesKaj: ok what do you want to know
<BluesKaj> open a terminal , nvidia-settings
<BenPA> BluesKaj: I did
<BluesKaj> and?
<BenPA> BluesKaj: It shows a very sparse settings screen with one configuration
<BenPA> BluesKaj: should I say "save current configuration"?
<BluesKaj> do an update
<BenPA> BluesKaj: when I did that last time it started doing the 180 ... is that correct and should I use aptitude or can I use apt-get or smart?
<Crystufer> So I just installed kubuntu and it won't boot because there is no menu.lst
<Crystufer> Ideas?
<BluesKaj> apt-get is fine , but if you see it installing the 180, after it finishes , sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-180, then sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-96
<BenPA> BluesKaj: ok one sec
<BenPA> BluesKaj: it says glx-96 is already installed
<BluesKaj> ok, BenPA , so your update didn't install any nvidia ?  , if not a nvidi-xconfig in the terminal just tobe sure X is updated
<BluesKaj> err nvidia-xconfig
<BluesKaj> I mean Xorg.conf is updated
<BenPA> BluesKaj: no it did not install anything and said that glx-96 was installed
<BluesKaj> ok ,
<BenPA> BluesKaj: let me try sudo nvidia-xconfig
<BluesKaj> BenPA, right
<BenPA> BluesKaj: says backed up
<Crystufer> Yo. What's the default kernel that ships with kubuntu 9.1?
<Crystufer> Like the file name.
<BluesKaj> BenPA, are your apps working ok ?
<Crystufer> I need it to plug into http://paste.ubuntu.com/372095/
<BenPA> BluesKaj: they were ... I just rebooted and it says "running in low-graphics mode" once again (sigh)
<WierdAAR> Anybody wiling to answer a couple of questions for a linux newcommer?
<Crystufer> Never ask. Just post questions.
<BenPA> BluesKaj: error msgs include failed to load NVIDIA kernel module
<BenPA> BluesKaj: also no usable configuration
<WierdAAR> Does Kubuntu require mantinense and if how?  It seems to me that my system has become slower after a couble of days of use (installing packeges but other than that mostly nothing)
<Crystufer> WierdAAR: I'm afraid that's how OS's are. They like to slow down after a bit. Especially once you install more system hogging apps.
<Crystufer> As for what maintenance you can do, I got no clue. #ubuntu has more peeps on atm though.
<BluesKaj> BenPA, the only thing left to do IMO is to reinstall to your / partition using the manual partitoning option, without formatting. This method will save your data and app config files . sorry but this is my best suggestion
<WierdAAR> Crystufer: Well I figures as muched. I was wondering, I have installed a couble of programs through tarballs. Does that create temporary data that hoogs the system if you don't remove them?
<BenPA> BluesKaj: the funny part is that I had to install 8.10 then upgrade to 9.04 ... I could not directly update ... well, thanks for the help ... what do you think about modifying boot kernel to include noapic?
<BluesKaj> BenPA, I've heard ppl suggest noapic , but unfortunately i'm not familiar with it's results
<BenPA> BluesKaj: ok
<BluesKaj> BenPA, noapic might work, i just never had any experience with it
<BenPA> BluesKaj: ok
<BluesKaj> gotta go
<kayna> hola a todos
#kubuntu 2010-02-09
<agent47> hei
<ubuntu_mad> hello
<ubuntu_mad> where do i find the settings for when i press my power off button,in gnome i could chose shut down hibernat log out etc but in KDE only log-out comes up
<AssociateX> for the life of me
<ubuntu_mad> ???
<AssociateX> how do I make a ext2/3 partition rw by every system user?
<AssociateX> how do I set it up in fstab
<ubuntu_mad> dont know sorry
<AssociateX> it's ok
<KDesk> AssociateX: the user maybe, not sure, has to be in a special group, or maybe it is a mount option
<AssociateX> KDesk: right, I just don't know what to put in fstab
<AssociateX> I'm googling the hell out of this right now.
<AssociateX> most for what I want is aimed at fat32
<AssociateX> I want to have a partition ext2/3 open to every one.
<KDesk> AssociateX: did you see "man mount"? There is a group option
<KDesk> AssociateX:  better option "users"
<AssociateX> what would the fstab line look like?
<KDesk> AssociateX:  I think:  /etc/sdX /media/mount-point extX defaults,users 0 2
<KDesk> AssociateX: is that device a fixed or a external device?
<AssociateX> fixed
<ubuntu_mad> KDesk how do i get shut down option on log out for KDE?
<KDesk> ubuntu_mad: what do you mean? like suspend to ram/disk?
<ubuntu_mad> KDesk: mmm ya for example when i hit the power button i only get the option to log out not shut down
<AssociateX> brb
<agent47> hello help me to fix my problm
<KDesk> ubuntu_mad: I think this is what you need:  In System Settings, Advanced tab -> Session Manager -> Offer shutdown options
<agent47> i am uable to use mobile broadband internet connection in ubuntu 9.10
<agent47> help me
<curso> hola
<curso> hola
<ubuntu_mad> hola
<ubuntu_mad> KDesk: ya its selected
<ubuntu_mad> KDesk:still only got log-out when i hit power button
<ubuntu_mad> gotta run..back later
<KDesk> ubuntu_mad: I get: logout, shutdown and restart, hmm
<drakehat> hi
<drakehat> Hello i have problem, i dont know configure the quassel. How can i add server in quassel?
<turtle^s0up> hello, does anyone know if we'll be getting KDE 4.4 SC tomorrow in Kubuntu 9.10?
<turtle^s0up> exit
<havane> greetings infidels
<Jooder492> what would be causing my youtube videos to lagg?
<LOM_Runner> I hope this is a common problem. upgraded 9.04 -> 9.10 and no desktop
<LOM_Runner> Fatal server error
<jakent> is there a good source for getting NVIDIA HDMI sound working?
<jakent> google has given me a deluge
<e_t_> jakent: what nvidia card are you using? And, desktop or laptop?
<jakent> desktop ... the built in on the GeForce 9200 motherboard
<e_t_> What devices do you see in System Settings > Multimedia?
<jakent> GeForce 8200 (video card) ...
<jakent> ok
<jakent> so uner System Settings > Multimedia
<jakent> i see HDA NVidia, NVIDIA HDMI (HDMI Audio Output)
<jakent> HDA NVidia (ALC888 Analog)
<jakent> and finally HDA NVidia (ALC888 Digital)
<jakent> wait, three more ... scrolling :-|
<jakent> Pulse Audio
<jakent> HDA NVidia (NVIDIA HDMI)
<e_t_> Click on one of those and hit the "Test" button at the bottom. It'll play the login tune through that output device, or tell you it's not functional.
<jakent> HDA Nvidia, ALC888 Digital (IEC958 (SPDIF) Digital Audio Output
<meowbuntu> hi i am wanting to know how to make the embedding area of my external hdd bigger so i can install grub 2 on it
<jakent> so, i get no sound and no error message when I use any that say NVidia
<jakent> BUT the pulse audio complains doesn't exit
<meowbuntu> jakent, what your sound card
<MadRush> can a linux wizard help me with mv?
<jakent> meowbuntu:  I have the GeForce 9200 motherboard...  so the integrated sound card without through the HDMI port
<meowbuntu> ^ meaning ??? your motherboard does not have a sound card
<meowbuntu> !ask | MadRush
<ubottu> MadRush: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<e_t_> jakent: open kmix (speaker shaped systray icon), go to setting > configure channels, and be sure that IEC958 and IEC958 Default PCM are visible and un-muted.
<MadRush> have two folders,  /abc and /def.   want to move /abc/123 -> /def/123.  file start copying, i cancel it with ctrl c.  123 has subdirectories, so when I try to repeat the same operation, it stops when it comes to overwriting directories.  what switch am I looking for to force it to write into / over them?
<jakent> e_t_:  can't find it in the systray, but it appears to crash when started from menu, looking at that now
<e_t_> MadRush: "mv -f" will force overwriting without a prompt.
<MadRush> does it matter at all if /abc is on one physical disk and /def a different one?
<e_t_> Not at all.
<MadRush> mv: inter-device move failed: `wine-/' to `../../sg250/wine-'; unable to remove target: Is a directory
<e_t_> The other option is a combination of cp + rm, or rsync --remove-source-files
<MadRush> ok
<MadRush> so, is this typical though? mv won't overwrite directories (and then nix them) ?
<e_t_> I'm not sure. I would tend to view it as a safety mechanism -- ensure you don't lose anything in transit between disks, then have it gone from it's source too, but I may be completely off.
<xrandr> what's the google chrome browser for linux called?
<e_t_> xrandr: Google Chrome
<kaz> I just installed Kubuntu 9.10 and Compiz Fusion and whenever I try to use desktop cube, it shows I have two desktops. When I use expo, it shows 4, but when I use the desktop cube or ctrl+alt+left/right, it only uses 2. In the general settigns of compiz I have it set to 2 vertical and horizontal desktops, but it is stuck on 1 for the number of desktops. Is there anyway to make it so I actually have 4?
<usuario> a
<MadRush> thanks guys
<MadRush> exit
<LOM_Runner> Ok.. I'm having problems  with my screen resolution, x server, no desktop problem when I upgraded to 9.10
<LOM_Runner> oh,  kdesudo not working either
<LOM_Runner> I have to use shortcut key to command prompt
<lynx_r> hi all, does somebody have problems with mounting usb hdd in 9.10?
<olskolirc> can someone tell me how to get my notes back on top of my desktop please?
<zack> hi
<e_t_> olskolirc: which notes?
<olskolirc> the ones that are on the desktop after the fresh install e_t_ lol
<e_t_> go up to the "cashew" in the upper right hand corner of the screen. click it, and then click Add Widgets. The one you want is called Leave A Note.
<Zhenya> hi guys,
<Zhenya> is anyone in here active?
<Zhenya> i'm coming across that dual monitor issue and realized that 4.4 should be released tomorrow which has the fixes in it. How long till the kubuntu repository picks it up?
<Zhenya> anyone here?
<newbie123abc> Where is KDE 4.4 rc3?
<Zhenya_> newbie123abc
<Zhenya_> u there?
<lauritz> hi all
<noaXess> hi lauritz
<noaXess> if i update/upgrade over konsole with apt-get, linux-headers... will kept back.. if i update over kpackagekit, they will be installed.. why this different?
<Dekkzter> Hello... i need some help on my Kubuntu installation... the problem i have is that the grub wont load... i have a 200mb partition in the beginning for /boot... then a 100 mb partition that windows 7 makes and then windows 7..  after that i have swap and then / .. i installed grub on the /boot but whan i start it says Missing Operating system.... any ideas?
<lauritz> does someone know how to setup my UPEK touchdriver with karmic 64bit?
<Dekkzter> Hello... i need some help on my Kubuntu installation... the problem i have is that the grub wont load... i have a 200mb partition in the beginning for /boot... then a 100 mb partition that windows 7 makes and then windows 7..  after that i have swap and then / .. i installed grub on the /boot but whan i start it says Missing Operating system.... any ideas?
<buckfast> I somehow managed to create a split view in Konsole, how do I get back the normal view
<cheesyFries> ctrl+shift+o will return view to normal
<Dekkzter> how do i make x to start up automatically when booting to Kubuntu? for some reason i end up logging in text mode and need to write startx
<turtle^s0up> hallo
<meowbuntu> !ask | turtle^s0up:
<ubottu> turtle^s0up:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<meowbuntu> ^ meaning really it this case ask a question
<turtle^s0up> Do guys know if KDE SC 4.4 is coming to Karmic or do we have to wait for it until Lucid?
<Vroomfondle> new releases of software usually only appear in new releases of *buntu
<Vroomfondle> except for bug-fixes/security enhancements
<Vroomfondle> I imagine there will be / is a backport PPA out there somewhere though
<Fleck> yeah there is, using 4.4 RC2 now
<turtle^s0up> I meant the final version that's been released today
<Vroomfondle> it won't appear in the main Karmic repos.
<shiro_> Hay there people, I have a question, how do I stop my computer from going to sleep when I close the screen lid?
<shiro_> Anyone?
<turtle^s0up> shiro_: look at the Power Manager profiles, goto Edit
<shiro_> Ahhh Okay Thank you so much turtle =]
<turtle^s0up> np
<shiro_> I don't want to bug but I have another question, How do I turn on multi-touch for my touch pad?
<Sertion> I can't re produce it but i sucessfully turnd on the "no borders" and on the "shade" options at the same time :D
<Sertion> If i set proxy settings in ~/.wgetrc and in the network manager but still can't find packages in KPackageKit, what would be the next logical step?
<FeasibilityStudy> hi
<jaem> FeasibilityStudy, one sec, and I'll be right with you
<youcef> hello evry 1
<FeasibilityStudy> Im going ahead and installing this, jaem, I will be a guinea pig and/or an idiot ;)
<FeasibilityStudy> jaem: I am going to logout and log back in...BRB..Wish me luck
<jaem> ...here's hoping FeasibilityStudy doesn't run a dist-upgrade >_<
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper release upgrade methods.
<jaem> bazhang, yes, I know, hence my comment
<bazhang> jaem, it wont change versions unless sources.list are explicitly changed
<jaem> FeasibilityStudy was messing with the kubuntu beta PPA, and from what I heard in #kde, it sounded like his/her system was in the same state mine was a while ago
<jaem> in which case doing so would try to remove lots of important things
<jaem> that was all I was saying
<jaem> I'm aware of how dist-upgrade works
<timetrick> got a question: can i write a script to tell NetworkManager to switch to another connection?
<bazhang> missed that part, my apologies
<jaem> bazhang, no problem ;)
<oxymoron> Sorry for language, but oh my fucking GOD, the new kde.org website is amazing!!!!!!!! :O
<jaem> apology accepted - it is :D
<youcef> hey whats KDE ???
<oxymoron> youcef: Are you kidding me? :P
<jaem> youcef, old branding or new? ;)
<jaem> ahem
<oxymoron> jaem: I dont understand why they have been waiting until now, but better now then never I guess :P I really hope this time the login screen get same love as the website, because it is really ugly except background image :P
<youcef> i am new
<youcef> i am new ubuntu user
<jaem> "KDE" is an internation technology team... etc (read the website).
<jaem> what you're probably referring to, though
<youcef> what they mak KDE
<oxymoron> youcef: Alright, I dont know if you are using Kubuntu or not, but it is the desktop "system"/environment *buntu dist you are using :P
<jaem> is the KDE Software Compilation, which consists of a desktop workspace, a whole whack of applications, and a development platform
<jaem> youcef, give me a sec
<ikonia> youcef: visit kubuntu.com and kde.org to find out more
<smellyno1er> I have to press ` twice for it to show up once. The first time it doesn't register, the second time it shows up?
<smellyno1er> Anybody know why that would happen?
<jaem> youcef, these pages aren't quite done yet (they're still tweaking things) but they should give you a good overview: http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.4/guide.php
<jaem> although that's the new version which Kubuntu won't officially ship until April
<youcef> THANK YOU
<jaem> youcef, you're welcome :)
<jussi01> kde.org
<jussi01> fail..
<jaem> and FYI, you can get the new version in the mean time, but YMMV as it's not officially supported by Kubuntu at the moment
<jaem> jussi01, ?
<oxymoron> jaem: Btw, do you know approximetly when the 4.4 packages are compiled and ready? :P
<jussi01> jaem: was aimed for my browser address bar
<jaem> oxymoron, not a clue for Kubuntu - I primarily use Arch (but I'm borrowing a friend's Kubuntu laptop)
<jaem> hopefully soon
<jaem> Arch already has them ready... before the release announcement :P
<jaem> jussi01, heh
<oxymoron> jaem: Alright, well I have been waiting since KDE officially said that theyve released RC3 which never came for Kubuntu :P
<oxymoron> jaem: Lucky you :P
<jaem> oxymoron, not really... my Arch box is borked
<jussi01> oxymoron: 4.4 should hit a ppa in the fairly near future - next few days Id imagine
<jaem> and I haven't had time/money to fix it
<jaem> jussi01, yeah, I was going to mention that
<jussi01> In anycase, as much as its exciting, its really a topic for #kubuntu-offtopic.
<Sertion> When I do "apt-get update" I get "connect (111: Connection refused)" for all connections, I'm behind a proxy and use Kubuntu 9.10
<oxymoron> jussi01: Next few days? :P Not today or what are you saying.
<oxymoron> jaem: Whats "borked"? :P My english is not perfect ... xD
<jaem> oxymoron, that's kind of the point :P
<jaem> borked is derived from "borken", an intentional misspelling of "broken" for ironic effect
<jaem> also spelt "b0rked"
<jaem> jussi01, yeah, sorry - I got carried away
<oxymoron> jaem: Hahahaha :D
<jussi01> Sertion: Im sorry, I havent really any idea with proxies.
<Sertion> jussi01: Ok =\ If I can't fix it it makes the dist useless
<Sertion> Had the same problem with Arch, openSUSE, Ubuntu, Debiand and so on
<jussi01> Sertion: I assume youve looked in the system proxy conf?
<Sertion> jussi01: .kde/share/config/kioslaverc?
<jaem> Sertion, what sort of proxy?
<oxymoron> jaem: I thought you probalbly meant forked or something but no :P
<Sertion> jaem: a Webproxy
<jaem> Sertion, HTTP, then?
<Sertion> jaem: Ya, uses some Microsoft application
<jaem> Sertion, hmm, not sure
<Sertion> ISA i think it is.
<jaem> I've only ever used SOCKS for apt, and I didn't have fun with it
<Sertion> I have found an old bug that says that it's fixed
<oxymoron> Not sure if it really is a kubuntu topic, but I wonder if someone knows if the wonderful IM-client KMess are going to release version 2.1 soon? :P Or maybe if Kopete got their hands on a nicer GUI and webcam support before them? xD
<jaem> oxymoron, I presume you mean MSN webcam support?
<jaem> because it already supports webcams to some extent
<jaem> and yeah, Kopete isn't terribly pretty, but it gets the job done
<jaem> for that matter, though, you can theme up the chat window quite nicely with GetHotNewStuff
<jaem> that should help
<oxymoron> jaem: It has not been working at all with my DV-cam anyhow and you cannot even setup the device inside Kopete :P But I guess I mean MSN webcam support yeah :P
<jaem> oxymoron, hmm... I seem to recall some discussion about old/stale code in the Kopete webcam section, but I'm not involved, so I have no idea what's going on :P
<jaem> I've gotten it recognizing a Logitech cam before, in 4.3, but I none of the IM networks I use were supported at that point, so I couldn't fully test it
<Sertion> Rage... there is an app called apt-proxy that makes it possible to use a HTTP-proxy with apt but I can't download it cuss I'm behind a proxy :D
<oxymoron> jaem: Its not a break through if webcam support for MSN protocol is released but I dont know why they havent solved it yet. Not even Pidgin has been using any solution, only aMSN but it really sucks big time ... And what about STUN-protocol for really fast File transfering. I am really irritated that I must use imagebin.ca instead of msn to send screenshots or images at all through msn because of the lousy File transfering :P On
<oxymoron> MSNP16 I think theyve using multiple protocols + MSN-servers to send faster :P
<FloodBotK1> oxymoron: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oxymoron> FloodBotK1: LoL ... but thanks anyhow for the remind ;)
<jaem> hehe
<jaem> yeah, isn't aMSN written in TCL/TK or something old like that?
<jaem> I tried it, but it was kind of painful
<jaem> anyhow, yeah, it would be nice
<jaem> at least *buntu puts users in the video group by default... *sigh* early in my Arch days, I spent about 30min wondering why I couldn't access the webcam XD
<oxymoron> jaem: But I really like the IM-clients in GNU/Linux and Kubuntu overall, the messagin is really wonderful. It is only the support of media-protocols thats kind of sucks even if it is not really a big problem. One really nice thing would also be screensharing like they have in SKype (L)
<oxymoron> jaem: I dont know exactly what kind of graphic render library it uses, but I sure know it looks damn ugly :D
<Sertion> It's a pain to get all the deps for a package mannually :''[
<oxymoron> jaem: KDE 4.3+ is the first desktop overall that looks esteticly nice for my eyes. IMO it looks more beautiful than Windows 7.
<oxymoron> Sertion: Isnt there a "apt-get build-dep" command?
<jaem> oxymoron, yeah, for the most part.  Widgets on the desktop certainly beat Win7 flat
<jaem> and now I'd say it's prettier overall
<jaem> the Oxygen theme window tabbing integration is gorgeous
<Sertion> oxymoron: My problem is that my apt can't acces the internet
<oxymoron> jaem: Like plasmoids, but honestly I dont really use them at all I like clean and simple without anything on desktop :P Video desktop would be nice though - Maybe supports it already? :P
<jaem> oxymoron, I go back and forth, but using it as a dashboard is kind of handy
<oxymoron> Sertion: AH I see, well that sounds like an issue to solve first :P Why do you have to use a proxy then? :P
<jaem> say, when you need a few sticky-notes and a todo list
<jaem> just *tap* and it pops up, and tap esc and it disappears
<Sertion> oxymoron: I'm using the network at my school
<jaem> but I agree, I'm not really a "widgety" guy, which is why I'm glad the Plasma team used widgets as a means to an end, unlike most implementations
<jaem> and in that, they've done a superb job
<oxymoron> jaem: I prefer my Android phone to help me with todo-list and reminders :P Btw, do you know if there is some application for Kubuntu like KAlarm that supports BIOS-alarm clock or something like that? But then it MUST works, because I do not afford to miss time :D
<Sertion> WTF! Doesn't Kubuntu come with Python 2.6 installed?
<jaem> if you mean something that reads directly from the RTC, then I highly doubt anything that high-level would do so
<jaem> but unless Kubuntu is magically changing time on you, I don't see why that's an issue?
<oxymoron> jaem: Yeah, KDE/Plasma/Kubuntu teams does a smooth and pretty job and it goes fast even if I personally think sometimes their priority is wrong, but its not my call I am just a end user xD
<jaem> scratch that '?'
<jaem> oxymoron, well, it's not your call to complain and rant, but it's certainly your prerogative to give constructive feedback if that's how you feel
<oxymoron> jaem: Uhm, that language is to advanced for me, whats RTC, high-level and so on? :P
<jaem> this *is* Linux after all
<jaem> oxymoron, oh, sorry
<jaem> RTC==Real-Time Clock, in this case, referring to the actual chip that the BIOS reads from
<oxymoron> jaem: Its not really a complain, but it feels good to express my "feelings" :P If nobody cares, that sucks for me, but does it matter in the end, both yes and no :P
<jaem> high-level/low-level generally refers to levels of abstraction.  So, for example, a program with pretty pictures and drag-and-drop would be "higher-level" than a set of toggle switches that accomplish the same task
<jaem> that's a rather ridiculous example, but hopefully it gets the point across
<jaem> oxymoron, yeah, but if you think things should be done differently, then post in Brainstorm, or bug the devs
<jaem> they may not agree, but they generally care, as long as people are polite and reasonable
<oxymoron> jaem: Aha I see, not to advanced for me, just didnt here the expressions in english before xD WOuld be nice with a higher-level app that communicates through the lower levers or backwards :P
<jaem> oxymoron, well, theoretically any app that has a clock should be drawing from the system time, which is set from the RTC
<jaem> so I don't see what the issue is
<jaem> as I said, you could probably read directly from the device, but that shouldn't be necessary
<oxymoron> jaem: I think I am quite lazy in that matter actually, I dont post bugs or brainstormings :P I am the one that does not really understand the beauty of democracy if I am a minority of the people, the geeks does not want GUI like I want, they prefer CLI and prior other things then I mostly :P
<oxymoron> jaem: Alright, so theoretecly my computer could be turned of and use Alarm? I cant sleep with my computer turned on ...
<jaem> oxymoron, that depends who you ask.  I love KDE software because it makes things slick, pretty, and easy to do.  Furthermore, *buntu is good at making things straightforward
<oxymoron> jaem: My computer is nasty if is tunred on :D
<jaem> on the other hand, there are times when it's quicker for me to cut to the chase and pull out a terminal
<jaem> oxymoron, ah, I see what you mean
<jaem> hmm
<jaem> I'm not sure what sort of BIOS you have, but mine has an alarm to power on the computer
<jaem> you want to set that from a GUI program?
<oxymoron> jaem: Theyve said Android alarm should work even if I turn off my phone, but it does not.
<oxymoron> jaem: Yeah a GUI would be nice, and play music smooth instead of an Alarm too xD
<Vroomfondle> you're drifting into the realms of embedded systems, there
<jaem> I'm still not entirely sure we're on the same page, but either way, I think it would be vendor-specific
<oxymoron> jaem: And yes sometimes temrinal is kind of handy, especially when the new Adept Frontend IMO sucks and start slow ...
<jaem> and probably not practical in the sense you mean
<jaem> oxymoron, I was thinking more of my frustration trying to help a friend "fix" networking in Windows Vista
<ct529> hi! is it possible to remotely control a kubuntu desktop from another kubuntu computer?
<jaem> "okay, so let's click on the networking icon..." *box pops up* "...hmm... 'fix networking'..." *click* *wait five minutes* "UNABLE TO FIX NETWORKING" "...well, darn!"
<jaem> ct529, yep
<jaem> several ways
<jaem> do you want to just remotely log in, or take control of a login session that's already active on the other computer?
<oxymoron> jaem: Hahaha, yeah its quite ugly to get network communicate in Windows xD Especially the communciation between new network stack in Vista and the old one in XP :D Hahaha, not backwards compatible xD
<ct529> jaem: take control of the desktop, either by opening a new session or by using an existing session, so that the desktop is mirrored, and actions carried out on one desktop are carried out also on the other
<jaem> oxymoron, I was more appalled by the "Fix Networking" button, which takes several times as long to fix things as I would manually in the terminal on Linux, and often just fails and tells you to try again
<jaem> ct529, ah, okay
<oxymoron> jaem: Woho, unable to solve the problem ... sounds like an fix for Blue Screen of terror maybe? :D Like ATI and atidvag.dll or what it called, crashed my system several times and ATI NEVER EVER solved the problem, but it could be Windows issue also :P
<ct529> jaem: used for tech support and user support
<jaem> I personally use NX, from NoMachine.com, for remote desktop.  I believe it is capable of that (I think they call it "shadowing"), but I've never actually tried
<oxymoron> jaem: Kubuntu and networking on the other hand just works out of the box. More problem with wireless maybe, but works quite smooth now I guess :)
<jaem> it's a bit technical to set up, but the server's config file is well-commented, and should be straight-forward if you know your way around those sorts of things
<ct529> jaem: ok
<jaem> oxymoron, well, for that matter, my last ATI card made X bail on startup for *5* successive versions of Catalyst
<jaem> that's why I have to go with nVidia, despite their somewhat anti-Open Source stance :/
<jaem> at least they make products that I can count on to *work*
<ct529> jaem: it does not look like it is OS
<jaem> ct529, yeah, I should have mentioned
<oxymoron> jaem: No ATI for me anymore ... still the first PCI express card ATI Radeon X600 but still xD
<jaem> there is a Free/OSS server
<jaem> but the official client is only Free as in Beer
<ct529> jaem: :(
<jaem> you can get one called QtNX, which is FOSS, but I don't know if it's as featureful
<ct529> jaem: oh thanks!
<jaem> it should do the job, though
<jaem> I think the official NX client supports RDP and VNC as well. and maybe a few other things that QtNX doesn't
<jaem> also, IIRC KRDC either has initial NX support, or it's in the works
<ct529> jaem: but if you use VNC you do not really control / shadow the other desktop .... do you?
<jaem> ct529, you need a special VNC server, but it is possible
<jaem> NX is much more bandwidth-friendly, though
<jaem> they claim you can maintain a session over dialup
<jaem> ...although "maintain" is probably used in a similar sense to what MS meant by "Vista-capable" :P
<oxymoron> Btw is it possible to remotely connect and communicate with Kubuntu/Linux with a cell phone? :P
<Vroomfondle> how do you mean?
<jaem> oxymoron, well, you can get a shell on any phone that has an SSh client
<Vroomfondle> you can do SSH on many cell phones
<jaem> such as the N900, probably Android, and WinMo with PocketPuTTY
<ct529> jaem: :D .... it would work on a local network in general and on a broadband some times (rarely), so I am not bothered .... :)
<jaem> ct529, I'd still recommend NX if it works for you, though
<jaem> it's quite nice
<Vroomfondle> jaem: Symbian too (there's a PuTTY port nowaways)
<oxymoron> jaem, Vroomfondle: Alright, what to do after an SSH connection then, what can I do theorectly?
<ct529> jaem: ok .... but I will use qtnx because I would like FOSS
<jaem> oxymoron, ct529, but there's an NX client in the works for the N900
<jaem> ct529, sure thing
<ct529> jaem: interesting
<Vroomfondle> oxymoron: it'll give you a terminal. You can do anything that you'd normally be able to do via terminal.
<jaem> ct529, the N900 client more or less works, but I've run into issues
<Vroomfondle> For graphics, some phones have a VNC client available I think, but frankly using a desktop GUI on a phone will be... erm... tricky and frustrating ;)
<oxymoron> jaem: I dont like Nokia, and by default not their N900 even if Maemo or what they call it is quite Open SOurce xD
<jaem> oxymoron, also, you can do X-remoting (basically pulling an individual app up from a remote system), if the server is set up for it
<jaem> oxymoron, well, you'd be hard pressed to find a phone that's more open
<oxymoron> Vroomfondle: What about graphicly communicate then? If I want for instance make a backup of my phone to my computer, how do I do that? :P
<jaem> and the company attitude is "it's your phone - go nuts!" - in stark contrast to the draconian policies of other companies
<ct529> jaem: how does it exactly work???? there is no doc with qtnx .... :( .... do I have to start it on both desktops?
<jaem> e.g. they disable root by default just so noobs don't do stupid things, but tell you how to get it on the official website, and it's dead simple
<oxymoron> jaem: I like Android <3 Maemo is quite good I guess, but again no Nokia ... Apple or HTC only at the moment for cell phones/smartphones xD
<jaem> ct529, QtNX is the client, which you'll need to access the server
<jaem> FreeNX (from nomachine.com) is the FOSS server, which will have to be configured in the terminal
<oxymoron> jaem: Alright so basicly I can "only" do terminal based things? :P
<Vroomfondle> oxymoron: ah, you mean like cloning your contacts & photos via bluetooth?
<jaem> there should be documentation and/or tutorials on that on the web
<ct529> jaem: ok, so the server on the machine you want to control ....
<jaem> but as I said, if you're comfortable with that sort of thing, it should be fairly straightforward, and if you're not, then this probably isn't for you
<jaem> ...which isn't to say that I wouldn't mind walking you through it anyway, but it's 4am here :P
<jaem> oxymoron, more or less, yes
<ct529> jaem: orgh!
<jaem> but if you can get a VNC/NX client on your phone, then you can get a full graphical login
<oxymoron> Vroomfondle: That would be nice yes even if I didnt specificly want that :P Or like using my Droidphone as an remote controller for what to say, Amarok? :P
<Vroomfondle> I think Amarok might have a web interface (not sure though - I don't use it)
<Vroomfondle> for bluetooth, I believe the usual toolset is: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/kdebluetooth4?content=84761
<Vroomfondle> oxymoron: or as jaem suggests, some sort of NX/VNC/X client will work, assuming such a thing exists for Android
<oxymoron> Vroomfondle: I dont like bad hacks though or ugly complex interfaces :D Think Apple iPhone OS:ly and weyre talking what kind of easyness I want :D
<oxymoron> Vroomfondle: Alright, will be searching for NX/VNC/X and so on for my Android :P
<oxymoron> Vroomfondle: If it is not nice and easy I probably dont wanna bother use it even if it maybe works if you fork back and forth xD
<jaem> oxymoron, I think there are some media remote control apps for various phones, but I don't know if they work with the 'Rok
<jaem> oxymoron, my N900 can act as a full HID input device for my computer :D (e.g. keyboard with the slider, mouse with the touchscreen, etc)
<oxymoron> jaem: A communcation link between Kubuntu and smartphones or bluetooth/IR whatever would be nice, maybe a plasmoid :P
<oxymoron> jaem: Nice :) Btw, what battery/standbytime does your N900 have? :P
<jaem> oxymoron, Nokia's stated goal is a day (e.g. ~12hr) of mixed usage
<jaem> currently, they're a bit short of that, but considering what I put mine through, I'm not surprised
<jaem> ...and of course, I currently am working on setting up a second one for another member of my research team, so when the battery dies, *oh snap!* -- I pull out the other one XD
<oxymoron> jaem: I dont refer to vendors officially forked results in labs :D I wondering a normal day use for you wit mixing wifi, bluetooth, browser, stream music and so on, what battery time?
<jaem> it amuses me to no end
<jaem> no, I realize
<jaem> I was trying to say that that was what they were aiming for, and that they're close
<oxymoron> jaem: Aha alright, what is it now then? xD
<jaem> let's take this to PM, though, to avoid cluttering the channel
<noaXess> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<smellyno1er> I have to press ` twice for it to show up once. The first time it doesn't register, the second time it shows up?
<smellyno1er> Anybody know why that would happen?
<noaXess> does anybody know, that firefox 3.6 will be released in upcoming karmic updates?
<ZykoticK9> could someone test this "easter egg" for me, i don't think it works in KDE but would like to verify: ALT+F2 to open Run Application dialogue - enter "gegls from outer space"
<smellyno1er> ZykoticK9: Nay
<ZykoticK9> smellyno1er, too bad -- but thanks for checking for me
<smellyno1er> http://www.eeggs.com/items/51902.html
<mefisto__> smellyno1er: sounds like keyboard layout problem. check settings in systemsettings > Region & Language > Keyboard Layout
<BluesKaj> Hi Folks
<valentin_> есть кто живой?
<valentin_> нужна помощь
<valentin_> поставил thunderbird 2,0...
<valentin_> но не могу воткнуть, как русифицировать
<valentin_> нде
<raphink> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<valentin_> thank
<xteejx> I'm using Kubuntu Lucid. I can't see any way to connect to IRC in kopete, am I missing something??
<bobbob1016> KDE 4.4 has just been released, anyone know a repo that I can use to install it?
<xteejx> bobbob1016: I think 4.4x has been made available in the backports
<jussi01> xteejx: ask in #ubuntu+1
<jussi01> bobbob1016: its coming soon to a ppa near you - ie. dont think its been packaged yet ;)
<bobbob1016> jussi01, http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu that ppa sound right?
<jussi01> bobbob1016: watch the topic in here, itll change when the repo is sorted
<jussi01> bobbob1016: the rc 2 is out in a ppa, but not the final afaik
<xteejx> The topic says its in the beta PPA http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4-rc-2
<xteejx> It's really bugging me as well that there's no Software Centre in Kubuntu like there is in Ubuntu, everything just looks like packages, not sorted or anything, and there's no way TO sort them :(
<xteejx> In KPackageKit I mean
<BluesKaj> adept
<xteejx> I'm not meant to be using adept in Lucid...its KPackageKit as default
<BluesKaj> xteejx, you can if you wish
<jaem> hmm... are there any plans to make Qt-based version of something like the Ubuntu Software Centre?
<jaem> while I don't personally use it, I think it's going in the right direction for *buntu's target market, and KPackageKit...well... leaves something to be desired
<babalu> jaem: i didn't use any of these, but why is kpackagekit bad?
<mefisto__> xteejx: you can see categories in kpackagekit with the dropdown menu (the one that says "all packages")
 * xteejx is away: Gone away for now
<jaem> babalu, it's not *bad*, per se, but it's not anything I could see newbie users having fun with
<jaem> and Joe Windows User would probably run screaming on instinct, even if they were actually capable of using it if they tried
<jaem> I find that it obfuscates things for my workflow, and for newbies, it isn't as intuitive as it could be
<jaem> but it's not objectively bad - I just don't like it
<jaem> there's a distinction there :P
<zegenie> according to the title in #kubuntu-devel, 4.4 is being packaged at the moment
<jaem> zegenie, awesome
<jaem> was there any eta?
<zegenie> nope, but as jussi01 said, the title will probably change in here as soon as it's available
<jaem> okay, cool
 * xteejx is back.
<goodtime> anada.maddshark.com
<jospoortvliet> hi all!!!
<jospoortvliet> If any of you want to help out promoting the latest release of the KDE software compilation, it'd be greatly appreciated!
<jospoortvliet> Here is the announcement on the dot: http://dot.kde.org/2010/02/09/kde-software-compilation-440-released
<jospoortvliet> Feel free to comment ;-)
<jospoortvliet> blog, tweet, dent, and help us dig and reddit:
<FloodBotK1> jospoortvliet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jospoortvliet> http://digg.com/linux_unix/KDE_Software_Compilation_4_4_0_Introduces_new_innovations
<jospoortvliet> sorry!
<jospoortvliet> still, hope some can and will help out a bit ;-)
<gwhip> i updated to kde 4.4 and everytime i start kontact i get a nepomuk error something about indexing disabled
<gwhip> and virtuoso is installed
<jospoortvliet> gwhip: 1. latest tarballs? cuz they're online only about an hour due to last minute fixes in.... surprise: nepomuk ;-)
<jospoortvliet> and there is a tool on kde-apps to move your older nepomuk storage to the new one - if you've used the RC's or have the old virtuoso (5.x) installed, you'll need it.
<jospoortvliet> virtuoso should be on 6.1
<anoneemouse> hi. i enabled the newspaper activity and now my desktop is stuck on it. im using kde 4.3.3 from backports
<jospoortvliet> anoneemouse: I answered that in #plasma
 * jospoortvliet has an evil grin
<jospoortvliet> you can not escape the KDE promo people HEHEHE
<anoneemouse> i cant find it in system settings :/
<ewoerner> no 4.4 final packages yet?
<Jacklau> Hello, someone from Brazil ?
<Pici> !br | Jacklau
<ubottu> Jacklau: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<gunsofbrixton> ewoerner: they've been out for like half an hour
<Jacklau> #ubuntu-br
<ewoerner> gunsofbrixton: karmic or lucid?
<Jacklau> someone can help me ?
<gunsofbrixton> ewoerner: I mean kde 4.4 has been released just half an hour ago, give them some time to package it :)
<darthanubis> !ask > Jacklau
<ubottu> Jacklau, please see my private message
<darthanubis> gunsofbrixton: we are like kids on Christmas
<jospoortvliet> ewoerner: hey you
<jospoortvliet> here huh
<jospoortvliet> no surprise
<jospoortvliet> have you dug the news yet ;-)
<FloodBotK1> jospoortvliet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ewoerner> gunsofbrixton: tagging has been 5 days ago, enough time for packaging
<jospoortvliet> damnit
<Jacklau> I need an book or archive from linux, I'm a new user, someone have this ?
<jospoortvliet> I just type fast, bloody floodbot :D
<ewoerner> jospoortvliet: no digg account
<jospoortvliet> ewoerner: make one for this occasion... do it for me and a big hug...
<ewoerner> yeah, i know your hugs
<mischasworld> gunbsofbrixton: have a look at his from kubuntu-devel http://paste.ubuntu.com/372544/
<ewoerner> ;-)
<jospoortvliet> a small step for ewoerner, a big step for the KDE community ;-)
<ewoerner> jospoortvliet: link?
<jospoortvliet> http://digg.com/linux_unix/KDE_Software_Compilation_4_4_0_Introduces_new_innovations
<ewoerner> thx
<darthanubis> Jacklau: yeah, libraries and bookstores
<jospoortvliet> and here is reddit: http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/azx29/kde_software_compilation_440_introduces_netbook/
<darthanubis> you could read your manpages and google
<jospoortvliet> come on all of you click click click and help your favorite community out there ;-)
<darthanubis> this IS the information age
<Pici> jospoortvliet: This is a support channel, please do not spam links here.  #kubuntu-offtopic would be a more appropriate channel, but even there such repeated linking would be frowned upon.
<ewoerner> Pici: i asked him for the link
<zegenie> gunsofbrixton: it's not like it was made available 30 mins ago - packagers have had almost a week already ;)
<Pici> ewoerner: Missed that.... but my point still stands :)
<ewoerner> Pici: and he definitely supports kde ;-)
<mefisto__> promoting kde and supporting kubuntu are not the same thing
<darthanubis> zegenie: amen
<jospoortvliet> mefisto__: hey you guys are our downstream you should support us ;-)
<jospoortvliet> you get dot stories ;-)
<jospoortvliet> and hugs
<darthanubis> zegenie: especially since they skipped RC3
<darthanubis> but this is OT
<ewoerner> what would kubuntu be without kde? ;-)
<Guest71964> nothing
<anoneemouse> ubuntu
<mefisto__> jospoortvliet: :support" as in help with problems
<darthanubis> anoneemouse: basically
<ewoerner> they could do the same thing with gnome...
<ewoerner> ...wait, what?
<anoneemouse> they should call the gnome one gubuntu
<Guest71964> yes, ideed
<zegenie> lol
<Guest71964> is the kde 4.4 release tomorrow or today?
<zegenie> today
<zegenie> it's on the webpage already
<Guest71964> ok
<jospoortvliet> mefisto__: no, support as in hug, drink beer with and sing karaoke too ;-)
<Guest71964> thanks
<jospoortvliet> Guest71964: yes we're life :D
<anoneemouse> when can we expect kubuntu packages... im hoping it will fix my plasma problem :/
<zegenie> anoneemouse: afaik it's still being packaged
<EagleScreen> Kuubntu packages should appear in a few days
<zegenie> EagleScreen: "in a few days" where do you get that from?
<anoneemouse> maybe EagleScreen is packaging it?
<EagleScreen> Kubuntu developers are started to work in it
<EagleScreen> they uploaded kdebase 4.4.0
<EagleScreen> thay had compilaiton troubles
<EagleScreen> the rmeoved again the packages
<ewoerner> jospoortvliet: dugg etc.
<darthanubis> a few days:(
<jospoortvliet> ewoerner: tnx!
<zegenie> jospoortvliet: ditto
<kares> ssdad
<jospoortvliet> zegenie: it's appreciated guys!
<EagleScreen> common problems
<jospoortvliet> and girls ;-)
<darthanubis> well so much for that
<darthanubis> EagleScreen: thanks for the update
<zegenie> darthanubis: EagleScreen is just making a more or less educated guess
<darthanubis> it's cool
<zegenie> it could be today, it could be a month if they can't figure out the packaging problem
<zegenie> :P
<EagleScreen> i am getting started in Debian/Ubuntu development
<EagleScreen> i follow that movements
<zegenie> he basically doesn't know, and neither do I - and neither does the packagers just yet, so the best answer is the one that's in the #kubuntu-devel channel: "4.4 packages is in progress"
<darthanubis> zegenie: thanks
<EagleScreen> there were build faulures at the fisrt intent to package
<MarioK1> àòùlàùlòù
<MarioK1> en
<WierdAAR> Hello everybody, Does anybody know if there is a way to remove/change the little jumping icons that appear when you open an application? Preferable keeping the little picture but removing the jumping?
<zegenie> WierdAAR: Open up the K menu -> system settings
<EagleScreen> WierdAAR: you can disable that or just reduce its time
<MarioK1_> aaa
<WierdAAR> zegenie: where in the system settings?
<zegenie> then go to "Desktop"
<soee> anyone tried 4.4 already ?
<EagleScreen> then go Launch notification
<zegenie> WierdAAR: it has a configuration section called "Launch feedback"
<chris_> just installed kde desktop on ubuntu trying to move panel to other monitor can't seem to find a way
<EagleScreen> soee: I tried in RC
<zegenie> chris_: right click the panel and select "Panel settings"
<soee> EagleScreen: so do i but im asking about final release
<zegenie> you may have to select the "Panel options" menu first
<WierdAAR> zengnie: ahh Thank you very much!
<zegenie> WierdAAR: no problem, it's one if the things I like to change, too :)
<EagleScreen> soee: it is still building in all major distributions
<soee> ok
<WierdAAR> zegenie: Btw, no i have you. Could you help me with firefox file assosiation?
<zegenie> WierdAAR: I don't know if kubuntu does anything with regards to integrating with that
<zegenie> as far as I know, it's something that will be added in lucid (the next version of kubuntu)
<zegenie> I tend to only download the files and then open them up afterwards
<zegenie> sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't - I haven't had the time or opportunity to have a look
<WierdAAR> zegenie: Ah ok. Yeah that whats I do as well right now. I not that it diffecult or something, I just would be nice with direct intergration
<zegenie> since Firefox integrates well with GTK (which is the Gnome libraries, used by "plain" ubuntu), it tends to detect GTK-based programs pretty well
<zegenie> "unfortunately", there are  very few of those on my system ;)
<zegenie> WierdAAR: yeah, it's an annoyance, but I've learnt to live with it
<WierdAAR> zegenie: yeah, I didn't know the course but some programs does work, but others don't. And yeah most of the programs I use are native to KDE, like Ktorent heh
<mefisto__> WierdAAR: in firefox prefs, applications tab, you can choose what happens with filetypes/mimetypes
<WierdAAR> mefisto: I did that, but some of the programs just don't respond to it
<joe__> I'm using Kubuntu 9.10 and randomly it seems my sound just stops working.  Anyone seen this?
<zegenie> mefisto__: that rarely works, because firefox tends to want to open everything based on the "file" filetype association
<zegenie> weird stuff
<mefisto__> well it always works for me. can you give me an example of a program that doesn't integrate with firefox?
<WierdAAR> mefiesto_: My ktorrent dosen't work with firefox
<zegenie> WierdAAR: if you select "browse" when opening, then point it to ktorrent - does that work?
<WierdAAR> zengenie: Well I'm not quite sure where to point but I pointed at "desktop.firefox"
<zegenie> WierdAAR: on my system it is /usr/bin/ktorrent
<WierdAAR> zengenie: What the name of the file to point to?
<joe__> I've got Kubuntu 9.10 64 bit with Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster and sound works but sometimes it just stops playing in Amarok... Any ideas?
<zegenie> WierdAAR: try to download a torrent, then when the download dialog pops up, select "browse" instead of "open", and then point to /usr/bin/ktorrent
<joe__> Actually also in all other music/sound apps too..........
<Martijn81> when will kde 4.4 be released for kubuntu?
<tsimpson> when it's packaged
<zegenie> WierdAAR / mefisto__: the problem I remember I had was if I selected "always do this for file of this type" then *all* downloads would be opened in that program :P
<zegenie> which is ... "inconvenient"
<WierdAAR> Zengenie: It works! I pointed to the wrong application before. Thank you very much
<zegenie> WierdAAR: kool
<zegenie> hopefully, firefox will remember so you can pick "ktorrent" from the list next time :)
<mefisto__> zegenie: what about setting it in firefox prefs instead of doing it when the dialog pops up after clicking a link?
<WierdAAR> zengenie: Yeah i hope it will
<zegenie> WierdAAR: chances are you'll type my name correctly if you type "ze" followed by one press on the "tab" key :)
<Martijn81> okok
<zegenie> mefisto__: I'll check
<WierdAAR> zegenie: cool. Though it only worked in terminal ^^
<zegenie> WierdAAR: I haven't found an IRC client that hasn't implemented it, yet :)
<WierdAAR> zegenie: sorry for the terrible spelling. Thought*
<zegenie> mefisto__: it actually says "GTK-based bittorrent client" in the filetype description :P
<WierdAAR> zegenie: Well I haven't really been using IRC before I needed kubuntu support hehe
<zegenie> mefisto__: any reason why setting it in the "applications" section would work differently than editing it in the download popup?
<zegenie> WierdAAR: no problems - I learn something new every day :)
<WierdAAR> zegenie: Me too, and that's a good thing ^^
<joe__> looks like a bug:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/303679
<joe__> never had the problem with Ubuntu
<joe__> =(
<zegenie> WierdAAR: yup :)
<mefisto__> zegenie: I don't know the reason, but when I set it in "applications" it works, and keeps working. I remember a long time ago trying to do it in the popup dialog, but it would never remember the setting, so I gave up on doing it that way
<zegenie> mefisto__: it actually does list ktorrent now, even if I select "use other" then select /usr/bin/ktorrent, and then don't save the preference
<zegenie> if that made any sense
<WierdAAR> zegenie: btw, I don't know if you tried it, but there should be direct support with a projector right? ( I just need it for tonight, and I was hoping I wouldn't need any fancy coding to make it work hehe)
<zegenie> mefisto__: will have to restart firefox to see if the setting sticks though, but yeah, the thing you mentioned is exactly the same as the problem I had
<mefisto__> zegenie: one day we
<zegenie> WierdAAR: what graphics card do you have?
<zegenie> nvidia / ati / intel / other
<zegenie> mefisto__: was that a premature "Enter" ? :P
<mefisto__> zegenie: one day we'll have a qt-based firefox for kde, with kde apps set as default. one day...
<WierdAAR> zegenie: ATI Readeon Mobility X
<WierdAAR> zegenie: ATI Readeon Mobility X700
<mefisto__> zegenie: yeah, premature "enter"
<zegenie> mefisto__: if all else fails, I just use rekonw :)
<zegenie> rekonq *
<zegenie> WierdAAR: I've only used nvidia graphics adapters but they work very well, as long as you have a current driver
<zegenie> of course that says absolutely nothing about the state of affairs with ATI-based adapters
<zegenie> so I honestly don't know
<WierdAAR> zegenie: I haven't had the "driver needed" icon appear in the taskbar with this installation as i had with previously ubuntu installations so i think it's up to date
<zegenie> mefisto__: it actually remembers even after restarting. awesomes.
<zegenie> mmkay, then you should be able to use the "Display" settings in "System settings"
<zegenie> WierdAAR: it has a "Multiple displays" subsections
<zegenie> -s
<zegenie> unless you have an ATI configuration application, if so, then that would be your best bet
<WierdAAR> zegenie: "it has" what do you mean by it?
<WierdAAR> zegenie:  and I don't (at least i haven't installed) the ATI configuration application
<zegenie> cool
<zegenie> hmm, I don't know if it's new in 4.4, but in System settings -> Display, there is a "Multiple displays" icon in the left list
<zegenie> aaanyway, I need to be heading home
<mefisto__> zegenie: I have it in kde 4.3.5, but it's called "multiple monitors"
<zegenie> :) have fun :)
<zegenie> mefisto__: ah
<WierdAAR> zegenie: there is a mutiple monitors tab, so there seems to be support for it, thanks for all the help!
<zegenie> close enough :P
<joe__> I've got Kubuntu 9.10 64 bit with Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster and sound works but sometimes it just stops playing in Amarok... Any ideas?
<Kovert> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dertzu> tach
<mefisto__> joe__: are you using pulseaudio?
<Kovert> hardware drivers no longer opens on my system any ideas? has this been superceeded?
<petr_> hi gie
<joe__> mefisto__, I don't think its installed...
<petr_> hello all
<Guest88087> hello~!
<Guest88087> allo!!!
<Guest88087> how to update my old version of flash player?
<sverro> ?
<joe__> mefisto__, should I install it
<sverro> Go to the adobe site
<sverro> and download and install it
<mefisto__> joe__: to find out if it's installed: apt-cache policy pulseaudio
<Guest88087> how to update my old version of flash player?
<sverro> yes
<mefisto__> joe__: NOT having pulseaudio is usually less problematic in kubuntu
<sverro> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/?promoid=DXLUJ to download
<mefisto__> joe__: but if you want to install it and give it a try, go ahead. it's easy to remove if it doesn't work
<Kovert> hardware drivers no longer opens on my system any ideas? has this been superceeded?
<Kovert> I heard that there was a ati driver finallyh for 9.10
<sverro> Kovert: that's right, but not all ATI drivers are supported
<mefisto__> Kovert: try starting it from konsole: kdesudo jockey-kde
<Kovert> how woudl i find out if mine is
<joe__> mefisto__, installe (none)
<Kovert> mefisto__: Traceback (most recent call last):
<Kovert>   File "/usr/bin/jockey-kde", line 28, in <module>
<Kovert>     from PyKDE4.kdecore import *
<Kovert> RuntimeError: the sip module implements API v7.0 but the PyKDE4.kdecore module requires API v6.0
<FloodBotK1> Kovert: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest88087> how to update my old version of flash player?  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Kovert> goto adobe d/l and install
<Kovert> or medabuntu?
<Guest88087> I can not install !!!!!!!!!   I want to use  APT-GET
<mefisto__> Kovert: did you install kde4.4? that's the error message I get for many kde config panels in 4.4
<Kovert> yes
<Kovert> kde4.4rc2
<sverro> You can't install flash
<sverro> ?
<Kovert> Guest88087: I gave you what you need
<mefisto__> Kovert: you could use the text-based version of jockey (Hardware Drivers). jockey-text --help  for options
<mefisto__> Guest88087: install flashplugin-installer (or flashplugin-nonfree)
<joe__> mefisto__, why doesn't:  sudo service restart alsa-utils work?  sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart does.... ???  I thought it was all about upstart NOW
<mefisto__> joe__: no idea
<pawel_121_> hello
<joe__> mefisto__, now the sound works but it is choppy
<joe__> wth!>?
<pawel_121_> will QT4.6.1 will be delivered with KDE 4.4.0 update for Karmic?
<Kovert> mefisto__ here is no available graphics driver for your system which supports the composite extension, or the current one already supports it.
<Kovert> but thanks anyway
<ubuntufreak> Is it possible to install kubuntu 4.4 in Ubuntu 9.10 without any problems ?
<mefisto__> Kovert: you may be using the open source ati driver, which supports compositing (at least it does here)
<Kovert> mefisto__: not great support i think i am using the "radion" driver
<Kovert> ubuntufreak: yes
<mefisto__> Kovert: I guess it depends on the specific chipset you have and how well the driver works with it
<ubuntufreak> Kovert, will it be enough if i select the kubuntu packages from the synaptic or i have to follow some guide ?
<pawel_121_> Kovert, I'm also interested, we'll have to wait for KDE 4.4 ppa to install it, right?
<neptune_> does any one know why, when  I run "du -sh ." on a directory, I get a value which is bigger than the sum of all sizes I get when I run "du -sh *" ?
<Kovert> ubuntufreak: toy know your on kubuntu?
<Kovert> no there are instruction onn the kubuntu web site
<ubuntufreak> Kovert: i am not able to get what you said ?
<Kovert> ubuntufreak: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4-rc-2
<Kovert> pawel_121_: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4-rc-2
<pawel_121_> Kovert: thanks
<Kovert> any one have any experiance with gallery23
<Kovert> sorry 2
<Kovert> ola Blueskaj
<BluesKaj> hi Kovert
<WierdAAR> How do I mount an iso image under kubuntu? Is there an application similar to deamon tools and magic disk?
<Kolia> WierdAAR: isn't konqueror doing it?
<WierdAAR> Kolia: Can konqueror do it? how?
<Mamarok> !iso | WierdAAR
<ubottu> WierdAAR: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Kolia> i thought there was some plugin to konqueror that allow to browse into an iso
<Mamarok> Kolia: not AFAIK, and I guess you mean Dolphin, no?
<Kolia> Mamarok: no, konqueror, it was ion a discussion about someone asking it for Dolphin, saying it was previously possible in Konqeuror though :)
<Mamarok> Kolia: Konqueror uses Dolphin as a file manager anyway
<WierdAAR> ubottu: is there an application that can do it so I don't have to use terminal every time?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kolia> Mamarok: it was Krusader, not Konqueror, my bad !
<Kolia> (in the discussion I read)
<WierdAAR> Mamarok: I don't want to burn or anything just mount an image. Is there an application so I don't have to use terminal every time?
<Mamarok> WierdAAR: you should have a look at kde-apps.org, there is an add-on for that
<WierdAAR> Mamarok: Ok,. thank you
<Mamarok> WierdAAR: that one: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=11577
<Mamarok> not sure it is still maintained, though
<Kovert> BluesKaj: any experiance with Gallery2? or it's apache config?
<BluesKaj> Kovert, no , sry
<Kovert> humm any oone who can help with a Gallery2 install?
<Kovert> i installed if from the repro
<Mamarok> Kovert: I can't, sorry
<Kovert> i copyed the apache.conf to /etc/apache2/enabled-sites
<Kovert> but ng
<BluesKaj> Kovert, gallery , is that a game
<WierdAAR> Mamarok: How do I install from a install.sh file?
<BluesKaj> WierdAAR, ./nameofapp
<Mamarok> WierdAAR: you should have a look at the questions in the link I gave you, there seem to be problems with recent KDE versions
<Kovert> sudo ./install.sh ?
<BluesKaj> Kovert, cd to the application folder then run it
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<WierdAAR> Mamarok: Your right, some posted a fix, I will try that
<Kovert> no that was for WierdAAR
<Kovert> my issue is that its in /var/shared/gallery2 and is an html
<WierdAAR> Mamarok: Well I might as well learn to use terminal anyway so I will try that. What so I point to as mount point?
<Mamarok> WierdAAR: you can create a folder in /media/ and point to that
<WierdAAR> Mamarok: Good idea. Thank you
<kde185> WierdAAR: you can make it automount at start up if you want
<kde185> WierdAAR: edit /etc/fstab
<WierdAAR> kde185: I don't need a continuoris mouting, just for a short wile
<WierdAAR> kde185: I don't need a continuoris mouting, just for a short while
<kde185> ah I see
<petr_> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/
<petr_> I download filke
<petr_> what is next?
<sssssssss> what is next?
<sssssssss> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/
<sssssssss> what file I should to select?
<sssssssss> $ sudo ./install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<sssssssss> sudo: ./install_flash_player_10_linux.deb: command not found
<WierdAAR> Mamarok: When Pointing to the mount point why dosen't /media/Mount work?
<Mamarok> sssssssss: please do not think aloud in this channel
<Kovert> sssssssss: use ark
<Mamarok> WierdAAR: you need to have sudo rights
<sssssssss> compressor?
<WierdAAR> Mamarok: ahh.. thanks
<sssssssss> Kovert   Ark - is arhovator?
<WierdAAR> Mamarok: "You must specify filesystem type" What now?
<Mamarok> sssssssss: a *.deb file can be installed with the command sudo dpkg -i
<sssssssss> Kovert  ok
<Mamarok> WierdAAR: have a look at the loop command I pointed you to earlier, might be easier to use
<sssssssss> I used Ark and open
<Kovert> sssssssss: or the debian package installer
<sssssssss> Mamarok   wat next?
<sssssssss> I have 3 files
<WierdAAR> Mamarok: I used the loop > sudo mount -o loop <imagename> <mountpoint>
<sssssssss> control.tar.gz          data.tar.gz        debian-binary
<Mamarok> WierdAAR: it should not ask you for a filesystem normally, what ISO file are you trying to mount?
<sssssssss> ?
<WierdAAR> Mamarok: Well I tired with the .cue file first, but then I fingured I would have to go straight to the file, and it's actually an .img file
<sssssssss> give me hand
<Mamarok> WierdAAR: I just tried with a video iso file here, it works without asking abything
<WierdAAR> Mamarok: Well I'm gonna try some more then heh, thanks for the help!
<Mamarok> sssssssss: use 'sudo dpkg -i install_flash_player_10_linux.deb'
<sssssssss> Console write   that  they need     libnspr4-dev
<sssssssss> I just want to install flash player 10... last flash player
<Kovert> sssssssss: !medabuntu
<Mamarok> sssssssss: there should be a flash package in the repositoires, no?
<Mamarok> Kovert: typo :)
<Kovert> Mamarok: Sorry hanging head
<Mamarok> Kovert: also I bet it is !flash
<sssssssss> Kovert  1) control.tar.gz      2)    data.tar.gz     3)   debian-binary    it is all that located in packege
<Kovert> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Kovert> wooo!
<Mamarok> :)
<sssssssss> Kovert  I download from official adobe site   this packege  it is for my kubuntu 8.04    install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<sssssssss> And thwre are 3 files
<Kovert> sssssssss: kubuntu what!!!!
<sssssssss> Kovert  8.04
<Kovert> add the medabunu repro
<Kovert> !medabuntu
<sssssssss> Kovert   apt get install !medabuntu   ?
<Kovert> yes I did spell it wrong :-0
<Kovert> no
<Kovert> Mamarok: WHATS THE SPELLING
<Mamarok> sssssssss: you don't need to get Flash from Adobe, there is a flash installer in the Kubuntu repositories
<Kovert> Mamarok: EKK capsw
<Mamarok> Kovert: you will not find it in there
<Kovert> 8..04 isnt that before electricity
<Mamarok> sssssssss: let me et it for you
<genii> sssssssss: When you download a .deb package file, don't use Ark on it, just save it then use the command: sudo dpkg -i <put-name-of-downloaded-packagename-here>
<EagleScreen> it is better to use gdebi
<sssssssss> genii  Yes!   I understand
<Mamarok> genii: it would be easier to get the flashplugin-installer package, no?
<EagleScreen> gdebi package.deb
<sssssssss> $ sudo dpkg -i install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<genii> Mamarok: Ideally
<renegaid> what version of kde does the 9.10 cd come with and how do you update it?
<genii> EagleScreen: gdebi is not installed by default on Kubuntu
<EagleScreen> yes geniiit is
<sssssssss> There are no this file on my PC  and   ERROR !        libnspr4-dev
<Mamarok> renegaid: default is KDE 4.3.2, and you can get the upgrades in a PPA, see the /topic of this channel
<Mamarok> renegaid: or check directly on http://kubuntu.org
<actarus> hello, sorry, I have installed kubuntu right now, but I have some problem to connect by wireless, somebody can help me please?
<EagleScreen> KDE 4.3.5 packages are un karmic-backports
<EagleScreen> !ask | actarus
<ubottu> actarus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<genii> !info gdebi-kde
<ubottu> gdebi-kde (source: gdebi): Simple tool to install deb files. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.9 (karmic), package size 21 kB, installed size 156 kB
<kaddi> can someone help me with a script? I need a command that'll list me all lines that are present in fileA but not in fileB. Diff doesn't seem to be the right choice
<sssssssss> OK   console affer me to input command "sudo apt-get install -f"
<babalu> kaddi: have you tried kompare?
<sssssssss> And I had done
<kaddi> babalu: is that a gui-tool?
<babalu> kaddi: yes
<kaddi> babalu: I'll try it. :) I would prefer a command line aplication though
<EagleScreen> kaddi: ask in #bash
<Martijn81> how far are we with v 4.4. of kde?
<EagleScreen> Martijn81: packages will be available soon
<Martijn81> \o/
<Martijn81> thanks man
<babalu> [15:39] <EagleScreen> markey: it will be soon, be patient
<sssssssss> what installers are besides dpkg ????
<sssssssss> sudo dpkg -i install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<Guest98683> aptitude
<kde185> sssssssss: just install using the generic linux install script
<sssssssss> it all installed fine   but one site write that I need to install   last version of flash player
<sssssssss> liniux?   not adobe?
<sssssssss> yes?
<Guest98683> which browser do you use? Firefox?
<sssssssss> yes
<sssssssss> ff
<Guest98683> and what's the website?
<Martijn81> $ apt-cache search flashplugin
<sssssssss> http://rutube.ru/tracks/1699306.html?confirm=21b2551bf5abcfa9e6e0e86cd5e8d11e&v=f3ba109156dab990f738cdf0b4016a2d
<Martijn81> and $ apt-cache policy flashplugin
<Guest98683> strange
<Martijn81> $ sudo apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<sssssssss> There are writed "you use old version of flash player.   use this link to install new - http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ "
<Martijn81> oops, you do not need sudo for this
<sssssssss> flashplugin-nonfree:
<sssssssss>   Установлен: 10.0.1.218+really9.0.260.0ubuntu1
<sssssssss>   Кандидат: 10.0.1.218+really9.0.260.0ubuntu1
<sssssssss>   Таблица версий:
<sssssssss>  *** 10.0.1.218+really9.0.260.0ubuntu1 0
<sssssssss>         500 http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/multiverse Packages
<sssssssss>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<sssssssss>      9.0.124.0ubuntu2 0
<FloodBotK1> sssssssss: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oxymoron> What is the public compiling status of KDE 4.4 stable version? :)
<kde185> in progress
<kde185> I think
<buckfast> Can I make a Konsole tab into a separate window?
<oxymoron> In progress for sure, I just wonder the status of the compilation. I wanna know if I can look forward it today or later in the week?
<sssssssss> Guest98683  your brauser open this flash ?
<Guest98683> yes
<Roey> hi
<Guest98683> firefox 3.6
<Roey> hey is the PPA the same as the KDE SC 4.4.0 release from today?
<kde185> the word is that it'll be done "soon"
<Roey> oh, ok
<sssssssss> 3.0.14
<Guest98683> I little bit old 3.0.14
<sssssssss> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US;   rv:1.9.0.14) Gecko/2009090216   Ubuntu/8.04 (hardy) Firefox/3.0.14
<Roey> kde185:  were you intending to tell me that or to sssssssssssssss or Guest98683
<Guest98683> perhaps it works when you update ?
<Roey> sssssssss:  hisssssss
<kde185> Roey: you
<Roey> oh, okay
<Roey> kde185:  is the latest PPA < kde sc 4.4.0?
<oxymoron> kde185: Yeah, developers have that tend to say that kind of expression - But it means nobody have a clue and could be now, tomorrow, about a year or newer :D
<oxymoron> *never
<Roey> kde185:  where PPA is deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/beta/ubuntu karmic main
<Roey> kde185:  Kyle?
<kde185> oxymoron: heh yeah, but it's been tagged for a few days so it should be nearly done
<kde185> Roey: yes?
<Roey> kde185: the same Kyle who presented at the KDE 4.0 Release back in 2007?
<Roey> kde185:  who was a high-school student at the time?
<kde185> Roey: no no no I'm not a developer, just a user
<buckfast> I just hope to see some serious bug fixes is 4.4.0
<Roey> kde185:  aye iok.
<Roey> *ok.
<Roey> buckfast:  like what?
<Roey> I long ago (like... in July) put in a bug report about windows sliding the in wrong direction if you have two rows of four columns in your desktop pager
<buckfast> Roey: Cosidering the desktop effecs, they really bring a lot of problems with them
<oxymoron> kde185: I am afford to wait hours, days, weeks, months, years and so on. I just want to know approxiemtly what the time schedule is. Its annoying to just wait, like HTC does with Android 2.1. They have been talking about 2.0 since october and now the latest rumor is march for 2.1 instead and Nexus One already got theire freaking OTA update :D
<oxymoron> kde185: Anyway I just wait and see then as usual ... WHats the greatest news and updates for the new one except the things you already know from the public areas?
<buckfast> Roey: I have disabled desktop effects alltogether because of that, but I'd like to enable them again, because window management is much easier with them
<kde185> oxymoron: unfortunately I don't know anything else, I just repeated what I think the package maintainers said earlier
<Roey> buckfast:  aaah
<oxymoron> kde185: Can i expect a working Firefox for instance? :P I think KDE team broke Firefox with the new Kinetic scroller :P
<kde185> oxymoron: I doubt it, I recently gave up on firefox cause it was too slow
<oxymoron> kde185: Kubuntu also says they are working on Firefox integration, could be that too :P
<zegenie> oxymoron: what's the issue with "kinetic" scroller?
<kde185> oxymoron: nothing is going to change with the non-kde packages
<oxymoron> kde185: I gave up Firefox because somebody mess around with it so it does not work at all :D Now I am been using CHrome instead :)
<kde185> oxymoron: yeah apparently gcc has some issues that make firefox stupid slow on linux, so until mozilla can figure out how to optimize like everyone else or gcc is fixed it won't get better
<oxymoron> zegenie: I dont know, just thought MAYBE KDE has been integrating Kinetic scrolling and mess up Firefox somehow. It affected Dolphin too I guess recently and hangs once in a while with scrolling.
<sssssssss> how to update firefix to version 3-5  ?
<oxymoron> kde185: Not just slow, the browser freezes and the scroller sometimes is moving left to right literally speaking :S
<sssssssss> repository do not allowed!    only 3-0-17
<oxymoron> sssssssss: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5 ;)
<sssssssss> NOT FOUND!!
<Guest98683> sssssssss: go to the mozilla website
<sssssssss> package  was not faund
<Guest98683> and download firefox 3.6
<Guest98683> that's the quickest way
<Mamarok> Guest98683: bad idea, there are repositories for that
<zegenie> oxymoron / sssssssss: actually, the easiest way would probably be to enable mozilla-daily
<Guest98683> Mamarok: Yes? I didn't know
<zegenie> repository
<oxymoron> zegenie: Mozilla daily what? :P
<zegenie> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<Mamarok> oxymoron: just be aware that these are daily builds, so it can well also break
<Guest98683> zegenie: good tip
<oxymoron> zegenie: Awesome :)
<Mamarok> if you want a stable, go with the firefix packages in the default repositories
<kde185> I'd avoid daily's unless you know what you're doing
<Mamarok> firefox*
<Mamarok> kde185: exactly
<Mamarok> why don't you just use the default packages, what is wrong with that in 9.10?
<Benkinooby> ih, on my kubuntu system monitor i see a permanent consumption of 15KiB/s. i turned off skype, kopete, firefox, tunderbird and what so ever. i measured the 15 KiB/s befor i started quassel. how can i check what is responsble for this?
<zegenie> oxymoron: yep, I use it to get thunderbird 3, which I can't manage without :)
<oxymoron> zegenie: Why not KMail? :P
<zegenie> oxymoron: it behaves weirdly, and the indexing / searching in thunderbird-3 is better
<Benkinooby> what might be intersteing is, that i receive 15KiB/s but i don't send (or sending is close to zero)
<zegenie> also, lightning manages to write to our shared zimbra calendar, something kmail / kcalendar never gets right for some reason
<zegenie> Mamarok: they're outdated
<Mamarok> zegenie: outdated in what regard?
<soxymorons> firefox-3.6.tar.bz2  ---  people   it is not .deb  !!!
<oxymoron> zegenie: Define "weirdly"? :P I think KMail is awesome and also I dont understand why you need indexing in your mail anyway? :P
<zegenie> Mamarok: what part of "outdated" is unclear?
<soxymorons> what packager should be used?
<micoach> ghbh
<soxymorons> ghbh?
<oxymoron> soxymorons: Oh my god, do make install then?
<zegenie> firefox is at version 3.6 with much improved support for several parts HTML5, as well as a lot of other bugfixes
<Guest98683> soxymorons: I know, you can run it. U don't have the compile it
<soxymorons> ok
<zegenie> Mamarok: also, thunderbird2 is the latest tb in the repos, I need tb 3
<Mamarok> zegenie: I was talking about firefox
<soxymorons> NOw   I wait downloading of firefox 3-6             10MB !
<zegenie> Mamarok: I was too
<zegenie> I only mentioned thunderbird
<zegenie> because that's also available from the same repository
<Mamarok> zegenie: just avoid thunderbird 3.1, it doesn't work at all
<soee_> is there any chance that we will see 4.4 final in ppa today?
<Mamarok> which happens to be in the same repo, too
<kde185> zegenie: do a google search for repositories that have up to date packages for ubuntu, if that fails you can always try and compile from source
<zegenie> Mamarok: sure, I'm sticking with 3.0 for now
<Mamarok> soee_: it will be ready when it is ready, patience :)
<zegenie> kde185: why? I already posted the mozilla-daily repository which I use
<soee_> Mamarok: hehe ok :)
<kde185> zegenie: oh I didn't see that =P
<zegenie> and I would *never* advice anyone to compile from source as a second option unless they *really* needed to ;)
<Mamarok> soee_: if you already run RC2 there will not be that big a change anyway
<zegenie> oxymoron: first of all, thunderbird 3 has "dynamic" or "joint" inbox
<zegenie> kmail doesn't have that unfortunately
<zegenie> maybe I can get it to work with saved searches or something
<zegenie> also, thundebird shows me news in the main folder tree, kmail / kontact / knode is a whole different story
<oxymoron> zegenie: What is dynamic/joint inbox?
<zegenie> I have four different accounts set up, they all show up in one "inbox", which is showing all "inboxes"
<zegenie> but they're still separate inboxes, just that the common inbox lists everything from all inboxes
<soxymorons> $ make install firefox-3.6.tar.bz2     do not work.....  "is not aim to compile"
<zegenie> they call it "smart folders"
<zegenie> "Smart Folders helps you manage multiple email accounts by combining special folders like your Inbox, Sent, or Archive folder. Instead of going to the Inbox for each of your mail accounts, you can see all of your incoming email in one Inbox folder."
<oxymoron> great xD Could someone help me ...
<oxymoron> zegenie: I dont use multiple email accounts anyway so :P
<zegenie> http://www.rugby-forum.ru/temp/smart2.jpg <-- shows the inbox smart folder (quickest I could find on google :) )
<zegenie> oxymoron: well, I have four of them, so I definately prefer the "smart folder" approach :)
<Mamarok> soxymorons: why don't you use the reopsitories? Getting packages from external sources is a bad idea, we told you already
<soxymorons> oxymoron    I have new FF3-6  firefox-3.6.tar.bz2    what is next?
<zegenie> I'm not saying kmail stinks or anything like that, it just doesn't fit me as well as thunderbird
<Mamarok> repositories*
<zegenie> and I have kmail set up, so I try it out from time to time
<soxymorons> OK
<soxymorons> Mamarok   BUT FF-3-6  is not there
<oxymoron> zegenie: I would like them separatly to different folders though :P it is confusing having them all to one single inbox :P
<zegenie> oxymoron: you still can, just select the "subfolder" instead of looking at the top-folder
<oxymoron> zegenie: But GUI for KMail could be better :P
<Mamarok> soxymorons: why do you need 3.6 anyway?
<khaledgary> hi
<zegenie> they're still separate folders (look at the screenshot I posted), only you get a top-level folder for all of them that combines all inboxes
<soxymorons> Because Flash do not work!
<zegenie> very smooth :)
<zegenie> khaledgary: hi
<Mamarok> *sigh*
<khaledgary> you speak french
<oxymoron> zegenie: Alright, could be useful if you need it :)
<Mamarok> soxymorons: see the link for the mozilla-daily given earlier, but be aware that those are daily builds, so not recommended
<zegenie> khaledgary: I'm pretty sure this is an english channel :)
<Mamarok> and flash works with 3.5 too, just install the flashplugin-installer package
<khaledgary> i'm bad in english
<zegenie> khaledgary: do you have anything you need help with ?
<Mamarok> !fr | khaledgary
<ubottu> khaledgary: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<khaledgary> and i want lerning about linux
<soxymorons> Mamarok What I shoul to do?   I need new FLASH PLAYER 10!!!
<zegenie> oxymoron: definately is
<Mamarok> soxymorons: please do not shout in this channel
<soxymorons> Mamarok  is one in repository?
<khaledgary> ok thinks for help
<Mamarok> soxymorons: the package name is flashplugin-installer, this is the 3rd time I am telling you about :)
<oxymoron> zegenie: Woho awesome, tried Firefox 3.7 alpha and it just freezed to death :D Not expect it to work, but still :D
<oxymoron> zegenie: I mean it does not work at all :D
<Mamarok> oxymoron: we told you so
<soxymorons> Mamarok  I want to see South Park in internet.... but there are was written  that I need new flash player
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Who told med 3.7 would not work? :P
<zegenie> oxymoron: hehe, I only use 3.6, so can't help you there ;)
<soxymorons> Mamarok   ok
<Mamarok> and please, people, stay on topic, this is a support channel, not a playground to share experiences with alpha software
<soxymorons> Mamarok   wait me
<oxymoron> zegenie: I have 3.6 "stable" too, but I wanted to test 3.7 because 3.6 does not work :D And YES I have been reinstalled over and over again, Firefox does not work.
<Mamarok> soxymorons: read what I said above
<soxymorons> Mamarok  Yes yes   I read
<Mamarok> oxymoron: topic, please, discussions go in #kubuntu-offtopic
<zegenie> oxymoron: how does it fail?
<zegenie> Mamarok: discussing installation of software from ppa that fails is not considered support?
<Mamarok> zegenie: you too, please stay on topic, alpha software is not supported here, and discussions neither
<Mamarok> please take it to the offtopic channel
<zegenie> jeezes
<soxymorons> Mamarok           $ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer            =>    package not found!
<Mamarok> soxymorons: which Kubuntu version do you use?
<soxymorons> Mamarok   8.04
<Mamarok> soxymorons: then I strongly suggest you upgrade your Kubuntu version, 8.04 is heavily outdated
<soxymorons> Mamarok     apt-get upgrade need 301MБ!!!
<Mamarok> soxymorons: well, yes. Else you can get a CD from a local team
<soxymorons> Mamarok   What CD?  with kubuntu 9.0 ?     I can download it...   but when I download this do no work under Alkohol_120%   emulator
<Mamarok> soxymorons: ...
<soxymorons> Mamarok     ok    "sudo apt-get upgrade"   ?    or  Downloading new kubuntu  ? !!
<Mamarok> soxymorons: it would be sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<soxymorons> Mamarok   it is hard solf....   I thonk there are easy way to install flash player 10
<soxymorons> Mamarok ok
<Mamarok> but a fresh installation would be better if you currently have 8.04
<soxymorons> Mamarok  I am conservator
<soxymorons> Mamarok    And I have installet many programms already!  ftp... firefox... and many others... pidgin
<soxymorons> Mamarok ok   I talk many
<babalu> Mamarok: well, a lot of random crashes will be fixed, right?
<soxymorons> babalu cars ?
<babalu> soxymorons: ?
<soxymorons> babalu sorry
<Mamarok> babalu: sorry, what are you talking about?
<soxymorons> Mamarok about cars crashes?
<Mamarok> soxymorons: please...
<babalu> Mamarok: you said that there won't be a lot of changes from the RC to the release
<Mamarok> babalu: ah, OK, yes, I think so
<oxymoron> Mamarok: And you said we were talking off topic ...? :D
<Guest6867> ou suis-je?
<dunga> how can i delete audio files less than x bitrate using command line
<tsimpson> !fr | Guest6867
<ubottu> Guest6867: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<Guest6867> irc://irc.ubuntu.com:8001/ubuntu-qc
<Torch> dunga: get a command line tool that outputs id tags and grep that output with a small awk script
<Guest6867> communicate stx sous ubuntu 8.10, pas de son
<dunga> Torch:: I'm new to Linux n been searching for an hour without much success
<Torch> dunga: then maybe this will either be a steep learning curve or you find some existing app that does this ;-)
<dany_21a> hello - has anybody else problems with a crashing plasma-desktop with KDE4.4 (from ppa:kubuntu/beta)?
<dunga> Torch: i hv exiftool and mpg321 to show bitrate
<tim> hi, is there a way to set KDEDIRS automatically? i've installed kdevelop from svn and i currently need to run `KDEDIRS=/usr/local/ kbuildsycoca4' manually before starting it
<Torch> dunga: lemme look at those.
<kde185> tim: oh I didn't see that ~/.bashrc
<dunga> Torch thanks
<kde185> er
<kde185> tim: oops mixed up a message.  add it to ~/.bashrc
<Torch> dunga: i know exif from jpeg, though. what does it have to do with mp3?
<Torch> dunga: and how does mpg321 help here? does it have an "output metadata" option i'm just missing in the help output?
<dunga> one second
<dunga> Torch: exiftool -audiobitrate 01\ Track1.mp3  - shows bitrate info
<Torch> dunga: what package is exiftool from?
<dunga> one second
<Torch> dunga: got it
<dunga> Torch: libimage-exiftool-perl
<Torch> dunga: yep, thanks
<tim> kde185, yes, that would be a way to do it manually ...
<dunga> Torch: so the idea will be to delete all files below 64kbits
<Torch> dunga: yeah, i got that.
<Torch> dunga: that would work with this program.
<dunga> problem is that it doesn't return the filename to capture and delete
<Torch> dunga: not a problem.
<Torch> dunga: perl will help.
<dunga> Torch: write and forget program. My Perl is very basic but I could use the challenge. Any pointers
<Galvatron> Hi
<daskreech> !hi | Galvatron
<ubottu> Galvatron: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Torch> dunga: i'm no expert in perl either.
<Torch> dunga: this is how far i've got it: for i in *.mp3; do exiftool -audiobitrate "$i" | perl -ne 's,.*: (\d+).*,\1,g ; $rate=$1; if ($rate==256000) { print "rate: $rate\n"; }'; done
<Torch> dunga: gets too long for a one-liner, though
<dunga> Torch: Thanks man that will help
<Torch> dunga: the if == 256000 part is just testing, obviously
<SnakeATWAR> hi guys
<SnakeATWAR> i'm trying to install Vuze on Kubuntu and i don't know how to go about it :/
<Torch> dunga: you'd then need to call some perl func to move the file away or delete it
<SnakeATWAR> only info i can find is on Ubuntu
<Torch> dunga: if rate < 64000, of course.
<dunga> Torch: absolutely delicious - thanks a lot
<dany_21a> SnakeATWAR: is the same for ubuntu/kubuntu - but give ktorrent a try first.... much more streamlined than vuze
<SnakeATWAR> i have ktorrent but i can't stand the queueing interface :/
<Torch> ouch, gone already....
 * Torch just noticed this won't work... well.
<SnakeATWAR> dany_21a: should i install it from the repo?
<dany_21a> SnakeATWAR, i would to so - but i dont ues vuze in ubuntu
<SnakeATWAR> i'm new to ubuntu and not familiar with installing other than apt-get and software management
<SnakeATWAR> i think vuze is gnome interface, would that affect anything important?
 * SnakeATWAR is an uber noob
<SnakeATWAR> lol
<anelia> helol
<daskreech> Hello
<daskreech> bah
<daskreech> SnakeATWAR: No it won't
<daskreech> SnakeATWAR: You can install using Apt-get the same way. You can run Gnome apps in KDE and KDE apps in Gnome
<goodtime> jj #ubuntu
<goodtime> lol
<tim> kde185, actually, the .bashrc hack only works, when launching kdevelop from the terminal, not when it is launched from the application launcher menu :/
<kde185> tim: I've got to go, but it'll work if you log out then back in
<[-Haza-]> genii: Ping
<genii> [-Haza-]: Pong
<[-Haza-]> genii: Hey there. Just wanted to thank you for the help a couple of days ago. I was able to get back my Sudo rights with the boot CD :)
<genii> [-Haza-]: Glad to have been of asistance
<[-Haza-]> \o/ Thanks! (Had alot of work to do and that would really have been a thorn in my balls)
<tim> kde185, ah, i see
<Fanfare> Is KDE 4.4 RC3 (4.3.98) not build for Kubuntu?
<Tm_T> Fanfare: not for Karmic
<Tm_T> Fanfare: and 4.4 final has been released today, so we can expect Kubuntu packages at some point for that one
<Fanfare> Tm_T: k, thx was wondering... so 4.4 wil be in backports? but not RC3 ?
<Tm_T> Fanfare: nope, RC3 was small update vs RC2 anyway
<Freeaqingme> What is the default irc client that comes with kde (or fits best with kde)?
<Kolia> Freeaqingme: konversation or quassel iirc
<Tm_T> Fanfare: Quassel, Konversation
<Fanfare> Freeaqingme: quassel
<Freeaqingme> kk, tnx
<Kolia> first :p
<Fanfare> How stable is Lucid already?
<Tm_T> Fanfare: not stable
<Tm_T> Fanfare: actually, I usually say "if you have to ask it, it's not for you"
<albert_> hi.
<reagleBRKLN> hrm.. dot.kde.org down?
<Fanfare> reagleBRKLN: under fire :-)
<reagleBRKLN> you mean from kde 4.4 release? not any packages anyway I expect
<albert_> can someone tell me why my firefox doesn't detect any plugins installed?
<albert_> i've got no flash, java, etc.
<Fanfare> Yeah, kde.org is heavily  requested and worked on today...
<albert_> but i've got them installed.
<albert_> everything works in any other browser, but not firefox.
<albert_> i've got 3.6 installed from mozilla's ppa
<reagleBRKLN> albert_: i don't use firefox, but I expect there's a plugins:/ or config:/ that should show you what's going on
<albert_> it didn't tell me anything
<daskreech> albert_: about:plugins
<albert_> geez
<albert_> there's no plugin.
<albert_> got it?
<reagleBRKLN> albert_: if you try to install them via Main/Manage Add-ons/Get Plugins, what happens?
<apo_lap> hi
<albert_> maybe it is because i've got 64bit system, and firefox version is 32bit?
<daskreech> albert_: Right. I'm saying that should probably tell you where it's looking for Plugins. I assume you have a ~/.netscape directory?
<apo_lap> do you know if it works to remove hal from a lucid kubuntu install? is it needed?
<daskreech> albert_: That might be a part of it. You have to chroot it so you have to link in the plugins to the chroot
<daskreech> apo_lap: #ubuntu+1
<chris____> just installed kde on ubuntu trying to move panel to other monitor
<reagleBRKLN> albert_: probably
<albert_> umm, what about ubufox firefox extension?
<albert_> it's installed but it doesn't work
<albert_> no applications are assigned to any mime types
<apo_lap> daskreech: thx
<buckfast> How can I set a media button to open Amarok, for example?
<daskreech> buckfast: get the xmodkey entry and put it in KDE global shortcuts
<jc0694> should kde/kubuntu automatically recognize all external hard drives or flash drives on startup.  i'm having a problem where it doesn't.  it will recognize if I unplug/replug the device in but if it's already plugged in at startup the device(s) are not recognized.  strange
<TomasuAway> is there any chance of seeing the final kde 4.4 packages for kubuntu any time in the next few hours?
<daskreech> TomasuAway: Probably not still having a build dependcy and sorting out things like nepomuk backend upgrade.
<daskreech> TomasuAway: If you need to head to bed then please do unless your good dreams are reliant on having KDE 4.4 on your computer :)
<zegenie> :P
<TomasuAway> ah, yeah, I was going to try and build using kdesvn-build, but I found the new dependencies a little too much of a pain...
<SnakeATWAR> i cant assign a manual IP to my computer... i've tried route add default gw 192.168.1.1 and then ifconfig ra0 192.168.1.11
<SnakeATWAR> i cant assign a manual IP to my computer... i've tried route add default gw 192.168.1.1 and then ifconfig ra0 192.168.1.11
<daskreech> >_>
<TomasuAway> daskreech: nope, I have a kde 4.4 release "party" to present at later today, in about 4-5 hours
<daskreech> SnakeATWAR: Ahmm you made yourself the gateway to yourself?
<SnakeATWAR> oops sry for double
<daskreech> TomasuAway: oooh :)
<SnakeATWAR> did I?
<SnakeATWAR> 192.168.1.1 is different from 192.168.1.11
<SnakeATWAR> xD
<daskreech> Ah ok sorry :)
<SnakeATWAR> i can connect but not as correct IP address
<SnakeATWAR> lol
<daskreech> SnakeATWAR: You need a netmask
<SnakeATWAR> how do i set that up daskreech
<SnakeATWAR> lol
 * SnakeATWAR is clueless
<daskreech> ifconfig ra0 192.168.1.11 netmask 255.255.whathaveyou.mask
<errafay> salut
<SnakeATWAR> do i need to do anything else now?
<SnakeATWAR> do i need to do anything else now?
<kde185> doesn't network manager do static ip's?
<errafay> hi
<SnakeATWAR> daskreech: my ip is still as it was :/
<errafay> i need smne to help me in CFD
<errafay> alooooooooo
<errafay> and FEM
<daskreech> SnakeATWAR: Which is?
<daskreech> errafay: What?
<errafay> finite element methode
<SnakeATWAR> 192.168.1.101
<errafay> generaly CFD
<daskreech> TomasuAway: Step into #kubuntu-devel you may get access to the early test servers if they are safe
<daskreech> Well if they don't break your system
<daskreech> no way to know if they are safe without testing them :)
<errafay> what
<TomasuAway> theres nothing to break ;D
<TomasuAway> be a fresh install
<errafay> like what
<daskreech> TomasuAway: Ok Well join there and if you can give feedback. Will help things move faster overall
<TomasuAway> alright, just need to download and install kubuntu ;D
<daskreech> errafay: Not sure what you are asking
<kde185> SnakeATWAR: have you googled for your answer?
<errafay> help
<daskreech> errafay: with that?
<errafay> can i found smne ti help me
<kde185> errafay: you need to say what your problem is
<TomasuAway> no one knows what you want help with
<errafay> is to found a peopl work on CDF or FEM
<TomasuAway> and what is that?
<kde185> how's that project timelord coming?
<SnakeATWAR> daskreech: my ip is 192.168.1.101
<errafay> finite element method
<TomasuAway> dont know what that is :P
<SnakeATWAR> dhcp :/
<daskreech> errafay: based on what?
<errafay> ok thank
<daskreech> What subject is that?
<errafay> mathematics
<daskreech> Ah
<daskreech> errafay: Did you try asking in #math ?
<errafay> yes
<daskreech> And they could not help?
<errafay> yes
 * genii sips and ponders: echo -e "iface ra0 inet static \\n address 192.168.1.11 \\n netmask 255.255.255.0 \\n gateway 192.168.1.1 \\n broadcast 192.168.1.255 \\n" | sudo tee -a /etc/network/interfaces && sudo dhclient -r ra0 && sudo ifconfig ra0 down  && sudo ifconfig ra0 up
<genii> Still needs resolv.conf entries though
<daskreech> genii: he did resolv.conf already
<SnakeATWAR> daskreech: my ip is still being served by dhcp
<SnakeATWAR> :/
<daskreech> SnakeATWAR: turn off dhcp ?
<SnakeATWAR> but i have other computers on the network
<daskreech> errafay: I think you can probably try #math again. They would be most capable of helping
<kde185> I would think that setting a static IP would be one of those things that is in the ubuntu documentation
<SnakeATWAR> i chose an address outside of dhcp
<errafay> thank yu vr mch
<genii> SnakeATWAR:  "man interfaces" can be pretty informative. It's about whats in the /etc/network/interfaces file and has examples therein
<SnakeATWAR> thanks genii i'll prolly be back though xD
<Ragelor> hi, which package do i have to install to use settings:/ in konqueror (intrepid) ??
<oxymoron> Nice KDE.org has been announced that KDE 4.4 is compiled, is it inside PPA soon? :P
<daskreech> oxymoron: soon
<oxymoron> daskreech: Sweet, have been looking forward to it all day :P Is it up before around five hours ahead? :)
<daskreech> oxymoron: depends on if it plays nice with the build servers
<oxymoron> daskreech: if it plays nice then? :P
<kde185> so is it just you that makes the kde packages?
<daskreech> Then yes
<SnakeATWAR> auto lo
<SnakeATWAR> iface lo inet loopback
<SnakeATWAR>  
<daskreech> kde185: Who are you talking to?
<supermagnum> hi, do anyone know if exists a version of tomtom home that works with linux
<oxymoron> daskreech: Yay :) I cross my fingers then :P
<kde185> daskreech: you
<SnakeATWAR> that's all that's in my interfaces file
<daskreech> kde185: No the Ninjas make it
<SnakeATWAR> :/
<kde185> daskreech: ah
<oxymoron> 7293 bugs implemented and 1433 future request for KDE 4.4, wow! :D
<kde185> SnakeATWAR: you need to do a google search.  the answer is right there on the first results usually
<kde185> SnakeATWAR: http://www.itech7.com/Linux/ubuntu-904jaunty-jackalope-internet-configuration-for-static-ip
<pasquale> eros
<miglo> SnakeATWAR: 'lo' is only the loopback interface, that is not enough to you dhcp
<supermagnum> hi, do anyone know if exists a version of tomtom home that works with linux?
<Matisse> hi
<daskreech> tomtom is linux
<miglo> SnakeATWAR: depending on the physical interface you need something like: auto eth0 ; iface eth0 inet dhcp
<supermagnum> matisse: well, i dont know how to update it .. and tomtom home does not run under wine
<Matisse> supermagnum, got the wrong one
<oxymoron> daskreech: BTW, I am looking on the video and see amazing interaction between apps and plasma. I wondering, If i maximize my window and want to place an image or website on desktop, is it possible to mark som text and drag it to left or right on the screen and drop?
<miglo> SnakeATWAR: I think in order to use dhcp you need also have running a dhcp client
<oxymoron> Oh my good I love the grouping windows feature :P
<soee_> ;]
<fabio125> hi, how do u know ho to get shadows for the plasma tooltip using compiz?
<phoenix_> hello everyone
<phoenix_> i get a message everytime i update my kernal
<phoenix_> where can i upload the image
<phoenix_> snapshot
<kde185> phoenix_: http://imagebin.ca/
<phoenix_> thank you
<phoenix_> here is the snapshot of the error message
<phoenix_> http://imagebin.ca/view/QwEkbhh.html
<khaledgary> hi
<mefisto__> phoenix_: and does sound still work?
<kde185> that happens to me all the time, not sure what the problem is
<kde185> usually I still have sound afterwords
<phoenix_> no
<phoenix_> kmix is missing from the taskbar
<phoenix_> when i run it.it shows an empty dialog
<mefisto__> phoenix_: this happens when you upgrade? or when you reboot after upgrade?
<phoenix_> after reboot
<phoenix_> what happens when  i upgrade and restart is that...
<phoenix_> the kde wont start
<phoenix_> i am using nvidia card 9400 gt
<mefisto__> phoenix_: if kde won't start, how do you see that message?
<phoenix_> i have to reinstall the nvidia driver everytime after i upgrade the kernel
<phoenix_> after that kde works
<phoenix_> but now the sound card
<scoopex> isn't there kde 4.4 final apt repository? .o(how many times did your read this question this day)
<mika__> hi, i'm kinda new of the (k)ubuntu world, but i'm thinking about moving to it.. i've seen that kde 4.4 has been released, do you think that it will be added to karmic as an update or will we have to wait until april?
<kde185> 4.4 will be pushed to a testing repository sometime soon
<kde185> soon meaning sometime today I think
<oxymoron> kde185: Thats awesome, no rush tough :) Just do it as fast you can xD :D
<kde185> and we'll have to wait till 10.04 till it becomes part of official kubuntu
<mika__> kde185: testing repositories under ubuntu are considered stable ?
<kde185> oxymoron: I'm not a developer, I'm just idling in here
<oxymoron> kde185: Alright :P What you mean part of official Kubuntu btw?
<kde185> mika__: no they aren't considered stable
<mika__> i mean, if you use testing under gentoo you can wake some days, do your daily update and see that xorg doesn't start anymore because everything is changed:)
<bauerbob> daskreech knows more (i guess) ...and i think 4.4 will make it into a backport repo, not only in a testing repo for 9.10
<kde185> mika__: they (kubuntu) just don't want to push such a big update until the next version of kubuntu comes out
<daskreech> Someone called?
<bauerbob> it's about the usual topic, daskreech... ;-)
<kde185> oxymoron: by official I mean it won't come with default kubuntu or using any of kubuntu's repositories.
<oxymoron> kde185: Ah, but unofficial I guess they will be release it? :P Official I not really care, just want it to my desktop :D
<daskreech> oxymoron: Yes you cando that
<oxymoron> daskreech: Goodie :)
<daskreech> kde185: They can't push a big update like that
<mika__> aptitude automatically checks which packages can be removed too when something is purged, right?
<oxymoron> daskreech: Under which deb source will you put 4.4?
<daskreech> oxymoron: most likely the beta ppa but it will be announced on http://www.kubuntu.org
<oxymoron> Yeah, but would be nice to put it before it is released so I can update directly in my temrinal :P
<bau_> hi all
<bau_> where can i find the twitter microblog widget for plasma?
<daskreech> bau_: in plasma-applets-addons
<ToxinPowe> I can't wait for the ppa update :D
<daskreech> ToxinPowe: going to help make packages then? :)
<ToxinPowe> daskreech: I'd like it but I'm only a luser xD
<rmrfslash> Can someone please just delete csh from the world?
<daskreech> ToxinPowe: The only difference between a user and packager is willingness
<mika__> daskreech: one question... having 4.3... what happens when upgrading to 4.4 ? i mean, 4.4 will surely have some cool stuff enabled by default, but upgrading we already have a config, will it be updated, ignored or merged? or what? :)
<daskreech> rmrfslash: Why? It's useful to people who think in C
<rmrfslash> because it's a piece of garbage
<rmrfslash> it's not useful to anyone
<daskreech> mika__: Configs are not touched they may do something like change a default app but highly unlikely
<kde185> mika__: I just upgraded my fedora desktop to 4.4 and it didn't have any issues
<daskreech> mika__: Make a backup of your ~/.kde
<ToxinPowe> daskreech: hehe, maybe we can learn, only need free time :)
<mika__> daskreech: so every new stuff must be manually enabled, right ?
<daskreech> Some apps will upgrade the config style just based on how they do layout etc. If you decide to retreat to KDE 4.3 then you will have to redo the configs
<daskreech>  backups are a good thing :)
<ardian> Hi im new in kde is it hard to upgrade to the 4.4 Final
<daskreech> ToxinPowe: Yep :) You can take 30 minutes a day and get pretty far. one of the ninjas doing the KDE 4.4 packages now learnt doing that
<daskreech> rmrfslash: I don't get why it's existence hurts you
<rmrfslash> because I need to edit csh code
<daskreech> mika__: no of course not
<daskreech> ardian: It's an apt-get upgrade
<rmrfslash> and I think if a language doesn't support functions it should be deleted from existence
<daskreech> rmrfslash: ah then maybe look at  tcsh ?
<ardian> aha thanks daskreech
<rmrfslash> I didn't say tcsh
<donjuano> Anyone know how to make Open Office Writer open a new page below the current one rather than to the right?
<rmrfslash> does tsch support functions?
<ToxinPowe> daskreech: Do you need to know programming?
<daskreech> ToxinPowe: nope
<ToxinPowe> ok, thx
<daskreech> rmrfslash: as I recall it does
<rmrfslash> does tcsh support strings that contain more than 1024 chars?
<daskreech> been a long time since Mac OSX10.0 so I might have some foggy memories
<daskreech> it can if you have your options set
<diablodf> amsn does not function video with dlink di-524. Somebody could help me?
<rmrfslash> I don't think tcsh supports functions
<diablodf> amsn does not function video with dlink di-524.
<diablodf> already I changed the MTU for 1492, more exactly thus not to function the colloquy with video.
<daskreech> rmrfslash: aren't functions simply shell scripts in memory?
<rmrfslash> no, but I see where you're going with that... and it's wrong
<rmrfslash> there's nothing anyone can argue that will dignify csh and/or tcsh
<daskreech> rmrfslash: Dignify. No I don't think that would work. say that a jihad shouldn't be called against them? I can probably argue that
<rmrfslash> .........
<rmrfslash> who's them?
<daskreech> csh/tcsh
<rmrfslash> and who said anything about jihad?
<daskreech> I think they will die by themselves
<daskreech> You asked for them to die :)
<rmrfslash> did I?
<rmrfslash> crap, gotta go
<daskreech> bye
<bau_> daskreech: it says: Package plasma-applets-addons is not available, but is referred to by another package. I'm using kubuntu 9.10
<mefisto__> bau_: plasma-widgets-addons
<daskreech> Um yeah :)
<daskreech> got renamed
<bau_> daskreech: thank you very much, now it works
<daskreech> bau_: Welcome
<BusMaster> how should I get the newly released kde 4.4? I am using ubuntu karmic and wish to try kde
<TomasuAway> I'm trying to update to the ppa/beta repo for the kde 4.4 rc, but there seems to be several conflicts..
<daskreech> BusMaster: monitor http://www.kubuntu.org. Instructions will appear there when things are ready
<BusMaster> if I apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, then I'll get the RC, right? not the released version
<FireCrotch> BusMaster: Your best bet is to wait until there are 4.4 packages available
<BusMaster> ah
<BusMaster> any idea how long that takes?
<FireCrotch> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will give you 4.3.5
<BusMaster> FireCrotch, 4.3.5? thanks for saying taht. I won't get it yet, then
<FireCrotch> usually the kubuntu team has packages available the next day after a release
<BusMaster> cool. Thank you
<daskreech> There was a bug in the released versions from KDE that delayed the official release so all the packages are being built now
<daskreech> They should be ready for testing later but yes likely tomorrow before they are passed for public consumption
<FireCrotch> Bugs? Nahhh... undocumented features :)
<oxymoron> daskreech: Alright, so when I wake up tomorrow I should be able to get in touch with the new built :)
<daskreech> oxymoron: Yep. Hopefully your sleep doesn't depend on having KDe 4.4
<daskreech> I know a few people who can't sleep without it
<oxymoron> daskreech: Hahaha no it doesnt :D I have a real life ... I think xD
<daskreech> Be free :)
<oxymoron> daskreech: Thank you :D The new motto of KDE, Be Free, aaah :P Be Free like air :P
<daskreech> ;-)
<TomasuAway> I'd like to be sleeping right now. I was fighting with opensuse last night.. I updated some packages and grub couldnt find the menu.lst file anymore.
<TomasuAway> so here I am trying kubuntu instead ;)
<TomasuAway> back when I used it, it at least worked most of the time.
<oxymoron> daskreech: But the new Air theme really feeels relaxing and harmonic, really like the love of it :)
<oxymoron> daskreech: And must say the new desktop default background is amazing
<TomasuAway> oxymoron: if your computer is capable, all of the animations and effects REALLY help with that
<TomasuAway> nothing just pops up to jar out, it all smoothly animates :D
<ToxinPowe> I was a gnome-user until now, 4.4 rlz for me :)
<oxymoron> TomasuAway: Yes, I think 4 GB Ram, Intel Core 2 Duo 3 GHz is enough and 512 MB Grpahic Card :P
<TomasuAway> more than enough. my "new" lenovo even with 2G ram, 2.53Ghz, and a intel 4500MHD is enough
<TomasuAway> though sometimes the drivers strugle with animations... intel really needs to work on optimizing now
<livioweb> join #kubunutu-br
<TomasuAway> though I upgraded to 4G ram for my trip to vancouver.
<oxymoron> TomasuAway: Alright, well I think Kubuntu will work with my performance until maybe KDE5? :D
<TomasuAway> running several firefox tabs, and kontact pretty much eats up more than the 2G in my desktop atm
<TomasuAway> oxymoron: to be honest, performance will probably be better in kde5 ;)
<TomasuAway> it takes time to optimize stuff
<TomasuAway> kde3 wasn't fast to begin with...
<oxymoron> TomasuAway: I really hope Kubuntu development team will be able to promise what theyve said, like having boot time under ten seconds :D
<TomasuAway> I think I remember waiting till 3.2 was out before I switched from 2.2+
<oxymoron> TomasuAway: But KDE 4 has been reprogrammed from scrath?
<TomasuAway> oxymoron: its certianly possible. on a bare debian sid, my boot time (with an ssd) is 8 seconds or less
<TomasuAway> oxymoron: large parts of it.
<oxymoron> TomasuAway: Would be nice, even if it does not exactly matter because BIOS is to slow still xD But in the future I think I might get an SSD disk if the price goes down a lot more :P
<TomasuAway> yeah, I'm not holding my breath for one large enough to replace my laptop's internal drive.
<shiro_> Hay there every one! I was wongering when the kde 4.4 up date is coming out? Does anyone know?
<oxymoron> TomasuAway: Btw, offtopic once again from my side :D Wanna continue #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<oxymoron> shiro_: Today or tomorrow, not sure exact time :P
<TomasuAway> oxymoron: sure
<shiro_> OKay =D
<shiro_> Thanks
<daskreech> TomasuAway: try su -c update-grub
<TomasuAway> daskreech: to do what? grub is working fine with the kubuntu install.. I wiped the opensuse install since I couldnt find a convenient way to fix it...
<daskreech> TomasuAway: on Suse
<TomasuAway> daskreech: I couldnt even boot into suse, grub couldnt find the menu.lst, or couldnt parse it, I was dumped to a grub cli on boot, even after trying to fix the file manually.
<daskreech> TomasuAway: LiveCds rock the body that rocks that party
<TomasuAway> it was easier and quicker to just install again.. I decided to try kubuntu instead
<KDesk> hi, when will be the kde 4.4 packages de available for Karmic and Lucid?
<daskreech> KDesk: About the time they are ready
<KDesk> daskreech: sorry, what?
<daskreech> KDesk: When they are ready. If they hit a bug they have to fix it.
<daskreech> Can't predict those
<KDesk> in the kde.com info for binaries package, the link is only for the rc1
<KDesk> daskreech: how hits a bug?
<KDesk> who..
<KDesk> it is odd, becasuse for rc3 the where no packages for karmic.
<daskreech> KDesk: Kubuntu
<daskreech> KDesk: It was a small update and Lucid needed some attention.
<KDesk> daskreech: ah, but they only have to upload the sources (from what I read) to the servers, so it is not so time consuming, I think this because *buntu is maybe the biggest distro. Other big distros have already packages.
<daskreech> KDesk: You are not downloading sources you are downloading packages
<KDesk> daskreech: but it is not that they upload the sources, and the servers automatly build them?
<daskreech> KDE delivers one large "package" which needs to get cut up into packages by various distros
<daskreech> KDesk: :-) That would be lovely but not quite so simple
<daskreech> For an example KDE releases KDE which can be seen "pure" KDE whereas Kubuntu has a few tweaks like removing duplicate applications etc
<daskreech> so kubuntu-desktop takes some work to create from a "pure" kde but it does require packages for a pure KDE first
<daskreech> which may have things like a new shiny nepomuk server which wasn't included before so that must be packaged etc
<KDesk> daskreech: but you told me that rc3 was not so different from rc2, and I think final would be not so   different from rc3, then the process has not to be changes so much.
<daskreech> It is a bit of work and is done by volunteers so the more people who volunteer to take care of a package the faster it all goes
<KDesk> daskreech:  nah, but that is what I think, sure it is something big, Iam corius to know.
<daskreech> KDesk: if you like you can jump into #kubuntu-devel and watch it all happen. Just don't keep asking when it's all done but it is instructive
<daskreech> you can pick up a small package like one of the KDE games or EDu packages and you can help out :)
<KDesk> daskreech: thanks for the channel link, will have a look.
<daskreech> Ok I'm oit
<daskreech> out
<daskreech> bye guys
<daskreech> Sleep well
<daskreech> Be free
<FloodBotK1> daskreech: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daskreech> Quiet you!
<KDesk> daskreech: has kubuntu not paid devs?
<KDesk> hehe
<daskreech> KDesk: They have one
<KDesk> is  kubuntu official, like ubunut?
<KDesk> daskreech: ok, bye, thanks for you help :)
<ToxinPowe> daskreech: thx for all, we have learn some things today =)
<daskreech> That's the spirit of Linux. If you havea problem you should learn something by the end of it
<rmrfslash> Why does it take a year and 1/2 to connect to Freenode through Quassel?
<BluesKaj> BenPA, got your pm , but i'm confused by your hardware/OS match up
<jschall> omgomgomgomg 4.4 is out. how do i 4.4 on karmic?
<KDesk> jschall: the devs say that they are working on it
<jschall> work faster! =P
<KDesk> hehe
<KDesk> yep
<jschall> the whole side-by-side windows thing that MS Windows has is pretty awesome and i can't wait to use it on kde. i always want to use 2 windows at a time.
<jschall> and its a pain trying to resize them manually.
<rmrfslash> So I need a newer kernel
<rmrfslash> woops
<jschall> "Improvements to the Present Window effect by Martin Gräßlin were leveraged by Marco to allow a ctrl-click on a taskbar group to trigger the Present Windows effect, giving you a fullscreen choice of the windows in the group." very nice.
<jschall> new kmix osd, that's nice. needed an upgrade from that plain-looking blue bar.
<jschall> i think its a little sad that kde, obviously the most modern desktop in the world, is so underused. Look how much more popular Ubuntu is with gnome than kubuntu is... at least it seems that way to me
<rmrfslash> how can I restart my audio?
<cheesyFries> just changed from 3+ years of gnome to kde. wish I'd changed sooner, lovin it
<rmrfslash> whatever that's supposed to even mean
<jschall> gnome doesn't feel very tightly integrated.
<KDesk> rmrfslash: what do you mean, or want to do?
<rmrfslash> basially, right now I have no audio
<rmrfslash> when I start Amarok I get this message from info system tray thing:
<rmrfslash> The Audio playback devic Intel STACxx is not working
<rmrfslash> Falling back to HDA ATM HDMI output
<jschall> does it say: "hi, linux audio sucks and should be rewritten from scratch. if you need some noise, please go bang your head against the nearest set of kitchen pans"
<kde185> haha
<rmrfslash> I've never had reiable audio on this machine
<rmrfslash> always acting up
<KDesk> rmrfslash: did it work in the past?
<rmrfslash> yes
<rmrfslash> when I reboot it'll work for a while
<jschall> amarok
<jschall> krunner is slow
<jschall> so i'll just type my commands into quassel, i guess.
<rmrfslash> but there's something about apps competing for audio that eventually kills audio altogether
<rmrfslash> I notice that when I have Chrome up, then start Amarok I will always get this message
<rmrfslash> if I quit Chrome it goes away
<kde185> I have similar issues
<kde185> linux chrome is still in beta
<rmrfslash> that is, I can start Amarok and audio will work. But then after a while audio will just stop working no matter if I have Chrome or nything running. Amarok will always throw this message.
<KDesk> rmrfslash: hmm, maybe it is flash. I hate it!
<rmrfslash> so?
<rmrfslash> is the audio subsystem?
<cheesyFries> have you tried tailing any logs when it goes down?
<jschall> you should install pulseaudio. that will instantly eliminate all your problems with everything, ever.
<rmrfslash> how can Chrome kill audio on a machine... even if it _is_ beta
<rmrfslash> no
<kde185> lol
<KDesk> rmrfslash: I think I had the same problem. Let me search a bit.
<jschall> no audio? pulseaudio.
<rmrfslash> dude, I had pulseaudio for a while... disaster
<jschall> bad job? pulseaudio.
<jschall> no sex life? pulseaudio
<rmrfslash> hand job? pulseaudio.
<KDesk> pulseaudio is not bad, the problem are the sound drivers or the bad configuration that a distro makes
<rmrfslash> ok that was rude
<BluesKaj> jschall, you're kidding of course :)
<rmrfslash> anyways, KDesk if you can find an answer to this that would be cool
<rmrfslash> I'll looked
<KDesk> rmrfslash:  I think the problem is flash in you case
<rmrfslash> I also get "Problem with Audio Playback" in Skype no matter what I do.
<rmrfslash> ok?
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio is abig problem for some setups
<rmrfslash> so when I stop Chrome flash should be gone too
<rmrfslash> no?
<KDesk> yes
<KDesk> which skype version?
<rmrfslash> wait... there was a zombie flash process
<BluesKaj> rmrfslash, Iinstall the skype staic version, you don't need pulse audio with that version
<rmrfslash> lemme see if that fixed it
<rmrfslash> I did
<rmrfslash> I tried them all
<rmrfslash> believe me
<BluesKaj> static
<FloodBotK1> rmrfslash: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rmrfslash> but I can try it again
<KDesk> try removing the packages libflashsupport if you have it
<rmrfslash> I can't get rid of flash
<KDesk> rmrfslash: the package is a problem, it was a "fix" for the broken flash, to work ith pulseaudio
<KDesk> you will not remove flash
<rmrfslash> hey look at that
<rmrfslash> audio is back
<baron86> Hello there.. Do you know how to install kde 4.4 ?
<rmrfslash> oh let me try this then
<user_> hello
<rmrfslash> I don't see anything in apt-cache for libflash support ( apt-cache search flash | grep support)
<rmrfslash> so I assume I don't have it running
#kubuntu 2010-02-10
<rmrfslash> not that a lib "runs"
<KDesk> rmrfslash: , yes, you dont have it
<KDesk> rmrfslash: are you using chromium from the ppa?
<KDesk> or chrome?
<rmrfslash> no
<rmrfslash> Chrome
<rmrfslash> from Google
<KDesk> ah, ok
<rmrfslash> now... as for skype
<KDesk> do you have the latest version of flash? 10.0 r42
<rmrfslash> ummmmm
<baron86> hello there.. I want to ask how to install the new Kde 4.4 in kubuntu
<rmrfslash> lemme check
<KDesk> rmrfslash: shich skype version do you have?
<baron86> thnx
<rmrfslash> 4.0
<rmrfslash> beta
<rmrfslash> I installed it like a couple weeks ago (not months)
<KDesk> rmrfslash: ah, didn't knew the beta was released
<rmrfslash> I tried both the static and whatever the other one is... I think it was the deb for Ubuntu 8.04
<KDesk> baron86: the packages are not finished
<KDesk> baron86: maybe tomorrow they will finish
<baron86> so i am gonna add the ropository and thats all?
<rmrfslash> Shockwave Flash 10.0 r32
<KDesk> baron86: yes, but i don't know which repo is goning to be used, but yes, add repo, update and upgrade
<rmrfslash> I got this from adobe
<baron86> okie thanx
<KDesk> rmrfslash: the latest skype version for linux is 2.1.0.81
<baron86> are you from usa?
<KDesk> baron86: no, ecuador, south america
<baron86> thats the same
<baron86> i mean i am from greece
<baron86> and its 10 wednesday and thought the repos would be ready
<rmrfslash> Sorry I have Skype 2.1.0.81 (I was thinking of something else)
<rmrfslash> I just checked.
<baron86> hope they have fixed the issue with the virtual desktops-activities
<KDesk> baron86: sh, yes, but i read in #kubuntu-devel that they have problems, but manybe in some hours the packages will be ready for karmic
<baron86> thnx a lot
<baron86> i also got a problem with the Amarok if anyone can help.. when i turn it on it plays for 3 seconds and then stops again
<KDesk> rmrfslash: i don't know what to do with skype. Did you make some change in ~/.asoundrc ?
<KDesk> baron86: be sure to use amarok 2.2.2, and then, try to remove the amarok config in ~/.kde/share/config/amarok*, and if it doesn't work, remove also
<rmrfslash> my ~/.asoundrc file just refers to ~/.asoundrc.asound.conf which contains pcm.!default { type pulse } ctl.!default { type pulse }
<KDesk> baron86: the ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/ directory
<rmrfslash> +/- a dot
<KDesk> rmrfslash: do you have pulseaudio?
<rmrfslash> no
<rmrfslash> I removed it
<KDesk> remove both, ~/.asoundrc and ~/.asoundrc.asound.conf
<rmrfslash> as soon as I did that I got a message that I was switching to a "better audio" something-er-other
<KDesk> rmrfslash: I use it, because it is the only way i can config my 5.1 peakers, but i have no problems, every app use it, so it works ok. The version from karmic.
<rmrfslash> those messages fly by too fast
<rmrfslash> skype works now
<rmrfslash> genius
<KDesk> rmrfslash: hehe, that is only that i have many audio problems in the past.
<rmrfslash> I'm so happy now.
<rmrfslash> If I can only fix this audio crashing nonsense
<baron86> this worked... thanx
<rmrfslash> rather, Chrome + Amarok thins
<rmrfslash> maybe this will fix that too
<baron86> KDesk: that worked fine thanx :)
<rmrfslash> seems to have
<rmrfslash> I have like 16 different audio applications working simultaneously
<rmrfslash> multithreading ftw
<KDesk> baron86: good to know :)
<KDesk> rmrfslash: ah, do you work with audio?
<rmrfslash> no
<rmrfslash> I mean, I like audio
<rmrfslash> I don't necessarily work with it
<rmrfslash> I program though
<rmrfslash> I like when I finally get tech that was introduced decades ago
<baron86> KDesk: do you know how do i return to a previous edition of Amarok?
<rmrfslash> :)
<KDesk> rmrfslash: hehe, :)
<KDesk> baron86: maybe, which version do you have and which do you need? And what doesn't work in the current version?
<baron86> 2.2.2 is installed need my previous.. 2.2.0
<baron86> the music is not constant.. makes blps
<baron86> i have to go now :)
<baron86> maybe sometime in the future
<KDesk> baron86: it is in the repo
<KDesk> baron86: you use aptitude to install the version you want
<rmrfslash> hey guys thanks a MILLION
<rmrfslash> I'm a happy camper
<rmrfslash> a happy kubuntu user
<rmrfslash> :P
<rmrfslash> I gotta run though
<Zhenya> hi guys anyone here?
<Zhenya> I'm a total newb...will the repositry upgrade me to kde4.4 or do i have to do it manually?
<Bonster> nop
<Zhenya> Bonster: what does that mean?
<Bonster> Zhenya, means is dist-upgrade
<Bonster> not regular
<Zhenya> Bonster: ah ok how do i do that? or do we have to wait till like 9.20 or something
<WierdAAR> Hello, I notished something quite wierd and hope that someone can help. When ever my laptop is untouched for a while is goes to a screensaver (blackscreen), but when I come back is seems as though is has been doing something that requires a lot of cpu. The fans are blowing, it's warm and until I move the mouse the CPU working diod is flashing almost constantly. Its really wierd. Any ideas?
<Bonster> Zhenya, well i no about the beta repos, just that the KDE 4.4 final was release today, so should take a few more day to come to kubuntu
<Bonster> Zhenya, otherwise if u want the RC version u can upgrade now
<Bonster> Zhenya, http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/how-to-install-kde-44-beta-in-ubuntu.html
<Zhenya> Bonster: Ifit will come to kubuntu in a few days i'd rather wait!!
<Zhenya> thanks :D
<Cagadaman> evening!
<jepong> anyone excited about kde sc 4.4?
<kelopez> well
<kelopez> How can I upgrade to KDE SC 4.4? :D
<Munchkinguy> I am having trouble building the Raptor menu for KDE in Karmic. Could someone please help?
<Squidy> hi.. when will kubuntu offer kde 4.4 in the karmic repository?
<pulaski> Hello, This may be off topic, sorry. I run kubuntu 9.10 karmic koala, does anyone know the appropriate channel to ask user questions for the open office app that comes with this distro?
<Munchkinguy> Hmm. Maybe I will try asking in #ubuntu.
<jc0694> any kopete experts here?
<Munchkinguy> plaski: you can probably ask here.
<Munchkinguy> *pulaski
<pulaski> Munchkinguy: yes?
<pulaski> Munchkinguy: I think that remains to be seen.
<Munchkinguy> Yeah, and if you don't get an answer here, you can try #openoffice.org
<pulaski> Munchkinguy: Aha! completely logical, thank you.
<Munchkinguy> You're welcome?
<Munchkinguy> You're welcome.
<Scunizi> pulaski: you could try here or in #openoffice.org  .. however most of them are on European time and in bead
<Scunizi> *bed
 * Scunizi thinks it must be lag.. posting answers after answers given
<pulaski> Scunizi: Thanks for responding, yes that appears to be the case.
<Scunizi> pulaski: never did see your question
<Scunizi> about Ooo that is
<Scunizi> and I may miss it.. dinner time.. tritip, mashed potatoes and asparagus..
<pulaski> I run OOo 3.1 on karmic koala, I've created a large file perhaps 100 pages. Then I began to add footnotes starting at page one.  Today, after adding about 35 footnotes to the first two pages theyall disappeared from the bottom of those pages and reappeared many pages into the file.  How can I ge the footnotes back where they belong? ie at the bottom of the page on which the reference number appears?
<pulaski> Scunizi: There's my question.  I'm an inexperienced OOo user.  I want to avoid rebuilding the file, however increasingly it looks like I should break it up into separate files for separate sections and limit the number of footnotes per page.  Do you have any other Ideas Scunizi?
<KDesk> pulaski: you will get more help in the openoffice channel.
<pulaski> KDesk: thanks for responding.  I'm on #openoffice.org and #kubuntu-offtopic too but everyone appears to be sacked out.
<rmrfslash> Hey, it looks like one of the pixels in my display burst and now it looks like something is leaking down the inside of my display
<rmrfslash> does this sound like a good thing?
<kebomix> how to remove official ati driver 9.10 ?
<olskolirc> somewhere in my system, my web pages highlight blue when I highlight and mouse over my tabs, how do I turn it green I don't see blue no where in my system color settings - and the scroll bars too are the same blue
<cpk1> I have an odd problem I am not quite sure how to troubleshoot.  I can get sound from multiple sources sometimes but other times it seems like it might be amarok that is blocking my device, I have everything setup to use phonon and it seems to be off and on if I can get sound from multiple sources or not
<macisp2000> Ok, I added the PPA/Beta for KDE 4.4, but it only loaded the RC2 version.  How do I get the final that was released today??
<kubian> i'm guessing it will be in the ppa..it's in staging right now
<pulaski> Scunizi: KDesk: Thanks for responding. gotta go....
<darthanubis> macisp2000: this is kubuntu, we donn't do say dat releases
<macisp2000> So if I have left alone, the the normal kubuntu updates will/would have installed 4.4?
<Kage> macisp2000: things don't come straight from release to getting to the user
<darthanubis> macisp2000: it is not like we are fedora or opensuse, or gentoo or...
<darthanubis> macisp2000: no
<Kage> darthanubis: this is madness!
<darthanubis> Kage: of course
<Kage> :\
<Kage> your suppose to say "THIS IS KUBTUNTUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!"
<KDesk> hehe, it will come  for karmic to day, or in a few hours, from what I have read.
<KDesk> in lucid it is already, from lucid-changes
<macisp2000> we don't do say dat releases????
<Kage> *sigh*....    I look at all the awesome things the KDE-devs have done.... then I look at my project....
<Kage> my project is of little importance :(
<ChrisNZ> hello - this working?
<ChrisNZ> anyone on?
<daskreech> Yes it is
<eugenia> hi all
<george_1984> hi all
<daskreech> Hi george_1984
<eugenia_> hi, were is your from?
<george_1984> alguien habla español
<daskreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<daskreech> george_1984: ^^ por favour
<jschall> how do i get 4.4 on karmic?
<GSF1200S> is kde 4.4 rc2 shown as kde 4.3.95 in the repos? I have added the ppa and reloaded apt
<daskreech> jschall: It'll be up soon.
<jschall> daskreech: yaaaaaaaaay
<jschall> daskreech: COMPILE FASTER! http://xkcd.com/303/
<jschall> is there a good way to get the kde file picker in the gimp?
<daskreech> A good way?
<jschall> code it myself? =P
<daskreech> :-)
<jschall> ok, is there any way to get the kde file picker in the gimp?
<jschall> apart from coding it myself?
<daskreech> A shim possibly
<daskreech>  Gimp is a funky beast with fingers ina lot of stuff
<daskreech> hard to say what it can do but it's code so in short yes
<jschall> alternative image editors?
<daskreech> But likely a hack
<daskreech> Krita?
<jschall> is krita good?
<daskreech> Not as good as Gimp in some things but it's fantastic for painters
<jschall> i don't think you'd like seeing a painting by me.
<jschall> you might not want to live any more
<jschall> i'm not a very artsy person
<daskreech> :-)
<jschall> trying to use krita makes me realize how much i've learned about gimp over the years.
<jschall> someone needs to make kimp
<jschall> gimp 2.7 should be awesome. single window mode is something i'd very much prefer to having to hunt for the damn toolbox thing all the time.
<jschall> 14 years and gimp is finally getting the one feature that will make me look at it and say "wow, a real image editing program!"
<jschall> "and its FREE SOFTWARE!"
<daskreech> :-)
<qZone> hi there, can soby tell me why I just can't save my nvidia-settings configiration file as root?
<Guest26855> is there a free flashplayer  for konqueror?
<qZone> is there a way to configure Kubuntu to use dual 24" screens as one big screen?
<jschall> daskreech: 4.4 yet?
<jschall> daskreech: where will the package be when its done?
<jschall> qZone: depends on video drivers i think
<Guest26855> qZone: nvidia?
<qZone> jschall: I've got nvidia-settings installed from the restrited drivers, but I can't save it after configuration... no matter whether im root or not!
<jschall> qZone: you mean the settings don't stick after reboot or logout, etc?
<Guest26855> qZone: http://www.dwasifar.com/?p=862
<qZone> well i mean the settings allows me to enable both displays but doesn't allow me to save the new configuration to the xconfig.org
<jschall> qZone: xorg.conf
<Guest26855> qZone: read down to the 6th paragraph
<Guest26855> qZone: hope that helps
<qZone> let me give it a go n I'll let u know in a min..
<Guest26855> qZone: kk
<Guest26855> Does anyone know of a free flashplayer forkonqueror
<jschall> kde 4.4 packaged for kubuntu 9.10 yet?
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> is there a way to get a plug and play xorg.conf for my notebook? have a nvidia geforfe gt240m, with a additional hdmi output..
<noaXess> i mean, a xorg.conf file, that allow plug in the externam hdmi monitor each time.. and auto reconfigur it..
<Carutsu> hello, I need to install libstdc++6-4.1, it doesn't seem to be in the mirrors
<Carutsu> is there anywhere I can get it?
<jschall> noaXess: i think xorg uses HAL fdi files for config now, especially for what you're talking about
<jschall> not sure though, i might not know what i'm talking about
<noaXess> jschall: so not changing xorg.conf... have you any other information, faq about that?
<jschall> nope =P
<jschall> i don't even know if its accurate or not
<shadeslayer> ssup?
<noaXess> if i install the nvidia driver from nvidia.com, need i first uninstall the build in nvidia driver from karmic?
<shadeslayer> noaXess: yes
<noaXess> okay.. so.. lets go :).. hope all will work as i want..
<shadeslayer> noaXess: because if you dont,when there will be update,the driver will be updated
<noaXess> reboot in konsole mode.. how to do that for one time?
<shadeslayer> noaXess: reboot via konsole?
<noaXess> reboot, so that kdm not start..
<noaXess> or set it to off?
<lee_> Good morning peopl
<lee_> people*
<noaXess> yeah..new nvidia beta driver, and problem with flicker screen on logout is gone.. :)
<oxymoron> Where is KDE?.
<oxymoron> 4.4
<binarylooks> The "kubuntu on launchpad" mails on kubuntu-devel make me feel very sad today :-(
<andriijas> how do i change primary monitor when running dual screen?
<binarylooks> nvidia card?
<andriijas> how do i make the taskbar move to my external monitor instead of my laptop screen?
<andriijas> binarylooks: yes
<binarylooks> sudo nvidia-settings
<andriijas> and then?
<binarylooks> X server display configuration
<binarylooks> and then "make this ...."
<binarylooks> there is a bug in there somewhere, youi have to click it, close it and then clilck it again or something very strange like that
<binarylooks> it works in my case, but i had to rearrange some plasma stuff
<binarylooks> anyway, you can just drag the taskbar to the external monitor
<binarylooks> i just tried it on my dual screens
<andriijas> its locked
<binarylooks> andriijas: unlock it by right clicking on the desktop and saying "unlock"
<binarylooks> then click on the little symbol on the left of the panel
<binarylooks> right not left
<binarylooks> click on screen edge and drag the whole thing over
<andriijas> graphical components are unlocked
<binarylooks> andriijas: does it work with dragginf the panel to the other screen?
<andriijas> binarylooks: i dont know the guy who has the problems turned of xinerama instead. jeez.
<andriijas> and know refuses to listen to what i have to tell him from the irc chan..
<binarylooks> andriijas: hmmm?!
<andriijas> binarylooks: yeah i know.
<jschall> hey when can i get kde 4.4?
<binarylooks> on karmic i'll take another couple of hours.
<oxymoron> binarylooks: Define a couple? :P
<oxymoron> binarylooks: 1-24 or more?
<binarylooks> oxymoron: until there is an announcment on kubuntu.org
<oxymoron> binarylooks: Come on man ...
<binarylooks> patience, lucid came first, now its karmics turn, and the developers need sleep also
<oxymoron> binarylooks: I have patience, I just want to know when approximatly I could excpect it :) BTW, why Lucid first?
<binarylooks> because karmic is supposed to be stable with 4.3, 4.4 is a gift by the kubuntu developers who try to make lucid the best next distro. they have to start somewhere
<binarylooks> Hit F5 on this website: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports?field.series_filter=karmic
<binarylooks> until you seee more packages arrive, this will be kde sc 4.4
<binarylooks> ATM there are only language packs
<oxymoron> binarylooks: Ah tthats the spirit, thank you so much :) Supposed to ... not have to :P No I understand how youre thinking, but 4.4 is so wonderful :P
<binarylooks> oxymoron: NP, I know ther feeling :_)
<Torch> apparently there's no 4.4 for lucid either, though.
<oxymoron> binarylooks: The new grouping windows and tab multiple windows in one is amazing and interaction between plasma and apps, wow :P I really hope Nepomuk and KAuth works flawless as well :)
<binarylooks> Torch: hmm, i thought I saw the update this morning on my netbook. let me check again
<oxymoron> Btw, may I ask whats the new features added to Lucid or planned features I mean :P
<Torch> binarylooks: i just dist-upgraded my lucid vm and it got an rc... that seems very broken right now.
<binarylooks> Torch: u're right. I saw some 4.4.0 packages and supposed it was the whole thing. Parts are not there yet
<Torch> binarylooks: that might explain the brokenness, though ;-)
<binarylooks> Torch: its dribblign in. We have to wait untill all is compiled. Currently I'm hanging on virtuoso dependencies
<binarylooks> Ahhh, the suspense :-)
<Torch> i don't mind the waiting. i do however mind a broken system that can't run kdm.
<binarylooks> oxymoron: check the blueprints page on launchpad for "possible" features
<oxymoron> binarylooks: Where to find blueprints then I dont remember where to look :P
<binarylooks> Torch: Watch out for the "it's alpha software so no production quality" weapon
<Torch> binarylooks: hehe.
<binarylooks> oxymoron: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid
<oxymoron> binarylooks: LoL found it at the same time you posted it :D A little bit tricky to found but I managed :D
<oxymoron> binarylooks: Whats AppArmor and KMS? :P Btw I think we can expect some heavy boot time upgrade :P
<binarylooks> oxymoron: AppArmor is some kinf of firewall
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<binarylooks> oxymoron: KMS means Kernel Mode Switching and allow for seamless resolution switching during startup. so no flickers
<oxymoron> binarylooks: Ah sounds logical :P
<binarylooks> !AppArmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<jschall> binarylooks: any estimate on when the packages will show up on the ppa?
<binarylooks> jschall: don't ask me, I'm not a developer, i just look at kubuntu-devel sometimes and follow the ppas
<oxymoron> binarylooks: It seems they are optimizing the performance, stability and boot time in Lucid
<jschall> i don't understand the whole "boot time" war.
<binarylooks> jschall: estimation is about 3 to 4 hours, but things can still go wrong
<jschall> why focus on boot time when you can focus on making suspend to ram, you know... actually work.
<jschall> which it does... sometimes.
<oxymoron> binarylooks: Also mobile ARM support :)
<Torch> jschall: because boot time is something kubuntu can affect. suspend to ram, not so much.
<binarylooks> jschall: well suspend to ram is too much linked to the graphics drivers
<jschall> yeah. anyway, suspend to ram usually works nowadays, so why bother putting SO much focus on boot time. I'd rather have cool features and bugfixes.
<binarylooks> jschall: My guess is it is marketing related. I don't mind the quicker boot and there are still enough new features
<oxymoron> I guess they maybe will focus on supension as well :)
<oxymoron> mobile, server/cloud, boottime/maybe suspend to RAM, performance, stability sounds like the keywords for Lucid release for the moment :P
<jschall> binarylooks: yeah. the quicker boot is nice but unnecessary, especially now that we've already had what, two releases focused on boot time now?
<jschall> oxymoron: cloud is such a stupid word.
<oxymoron> jschall: I guess ...
<binarylooks> jschall: non-drastic changes were done in karmic. in lucid you really feel the change
<oxymoron> binarylooks: I think you are doing a great job anyway :) Sure, most of it is beneath the skin and KDE shows most changes, but I am sure you put some effort and love to Kubuntu as well.
<oxymoron> If I may I would recommend Kubuntu before Ubuntu even if Kubuntu is building on the Ubuntu core :P
<binarylooks> well, we all do. you are part of it now that you hang on #kubuntu.
<binarylooks> oxymoron: we got ya! (evil laughter....)
<oxymoron> binarylooks: I had to say :D
<_gm> hi, where can i find kde 4.4 sc final packages
<jschall> _gm: gonna have to wait a few hours
<Speedy1> www.search2.net
<_gm> jschall: thank you
<bazhang> Speedy1, dont spam here
<jschall> hmm, does anyone else get stuck at "waiting for headers" when they try to apt-get update?
<jschall> i am right now
<BusMaster> any idea when kde 4.4 will be available in kubuntu?
<BusMaster> people here told me it should have been there by now :)
<mitjab> HY ALL!
<lukak> hallo
<jschall> BusMaster: it'll be a few hours still
<lukak> what?
<mitjab> Busmaster
<mitjab> i want to fight you
<BusMaster> mitjab, that;s too bad, because I'm not interested in fighting ;)
<jschall> BusMaster: i think its done in lucid but being worked on in karmic
<mitjab> BusMaster
<BusMaster> jschall, ah, ok
<manuelf> hallo are u there?
<lukak> busmaster whats the name of your mother?
<mitjab> i challenge your mother afather mothers fathers back in 1982
<lukak> IAM A MEGA BAT
<manuelf> me no speaking
<lukak> im a bat dude
<jschall> messing around with Ubuntu One
<lukak> UBUNTU SUCKS!
<mitjab> jschall
<mitjab> i want to fight you
<lukak> windows ftw
<lukak> WINDOWS 7!!!
<lukak> 7 BITCH!
<lukak> hallo awidegreen
<megabat> hy all
<manuelf> im a megabat
<manuelf> xD
<jschall> ummm...
<[Megabat]> i am a bat
<jschall> what's going on?!?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<[Megabat]> hey ppl
<MegaBat1982> ROFL HY ALL
<manuelf> are you drunk?
<jschall> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, tsimpson, jpds, seth_k, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, trappist, crimsun, seth, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici, jussi01, ikonia, Mamarok, ryanakca or maco
<bazhang> take the chat elsewhere please
<[Megabat]> why?
<MegaBat1982> woot chat
<jschall> too many trolls
<MegaBat1982> i don't know what you saying
<MegaBat1982> i like trolls
<MegaBat1982> especially shamans
<manuelf> yea me too
<[Megabat]> i like troll hunters  lmao
<manuelf> i love rogues
<MegaBat1982> no freaking way
<[Megabat]> bazhang whats your gearscore?
<BusMaster> jschall, and how will I know it is done for karmic? will there be a news post on the kubuntu website?
<oxymoron> lol
<MegaBat1982> BusMaster
<MegaBat1982> whats the name of your mother?
<jschall> BusMaster: go to https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports?field.series_filter=karmic
<jschall> BusMaster: and hit f5 a lot.
<Tm_T> MegaBat1982: stop that right there, read channel topic
<Manchy> hallo
<Manchy> what is channel topic?
<oxymoron> Manchy: Kubuntu? :P
<Tm_T> Manchy: Kubuntu support (:
<BusMaster> jschall, thanks :)
<Manchy> is kubunto your mothers name?
<Manchy> byebye
<jschall> Tm_T: thank you
<jschall> Tm_T: i think you scared them away
<oxymoron> Tm_T: Hahaha, removes priviliegies from himself :D
<tdn> How do I stop a service from starting automatically on system startup?
<ikonia> that's freenode policy
<jschall> tdn: what service?
<tdn> jschall, postgresql
<jschall> tdn: sudo update-rc.d -f postgresql remove
<tdn> jschall, ok. Thanks.
<jschall> tdn: should do it i think.
<jschall> anyone have a better way?
<Kolia> jschall: that can't be done from system-settings > advanced > autostart?
<jschall> Kolia: don't think so.
<Kolia> .. maybe not for db server
<jschall> tdn: to put it back sudo update-rc.d postgresql defaults
<tdn> jschall, ok.
<flazard> kubuntukubuntukubuntu
<oxymoron> flazard: Is free, free free :D
<aapzak> any news on 4.4 release date (in PPA)?
<Tm_T> aapzak: "soon" (:
<aapzak> :)
<aapzak> I'm looking forward to it
<smellyno1er> I have to press ` twice for it to show up once. The first time it doesn't register, the second time it shows up?
<smellyno1er> Anybody know why that would happen?
<PascalFR> is kde 4.4  available in ppa ?
<aapzak> not yet :)
<Tm_T> smellyno1er: because in your keyboard layout that character is typically used as combination with some other character
<Tm_T> like é
<smellyno1er> è
<smellyno1er> à
<smellyno1er> ì
<aapzak> maybe wrong channel to ask, but I read quite often that people find fedora's KDE better than Ubuntu's. What's your take on this?
<smellyno1er> Hmmm - I don't like that
<Tm_T> smellyno1er: that character is meant to be used like that, if you use it differently, something is wrong typically (:
<Torch> smellyno1er: pick a keyboard layout with no dead keys then
<smellyno1er> Tm_T: If you use the linux command line or PHP then you need to use it occasionally
<Tm_T> aapzak: nonsense (and yes wrong channel, try "kubuntu-offtopic"
<Tm_T> smellyno1er: no, you should use ' then I suppose
<aapzak> I was thinking channel fedora :)
<smellyno1er> Awesome - ` Is working as expected now :) Thanks Tm_T and Torch
<FeasibilityStudy> The KDE4.4rc2 borked my install last night..Had to reinstall the whole OS.  I am mad as a mofo
<aapzak> Dutch keyboard does that (in windows at least), thats why I always go with default keyboards and localization
<aapzak> FeasibilityStudy: I didn't have that problem with rc2, what happened?
<FeasibilityStudy> aapzak rebooted and it gave black screen over and over.
<FeasibilityStudy> guy in #kde chat told me that it was known to be screwed up
<FeasibilityStudy> said Kubuntu devs suck
<aapzak> ok, worked for me though
<aapzak> Tm_T: see ;)
<_gm> FeasibilityStudy: rc2 works ok
<Tm_T> FeasibilityStudy: ah, you should use filter when getting information from IRC (;)
<ToxinPowe> and for me and others
<Tm_T> aapzak: yup, I don't care of ranting without proper argumentation
<ToxinPowe> is "always" kubuntu devs suck? bullshit
<aapzak> Tm_T: you're right
<FeasibilityStudy> hey this was from a kde upstream developer
<Tm_T> anyway, this is offtopic
<Tm_T> FeasibilityStudy: many Kubuntu devs are also upstream developers
<aapzak> aren't there kubuntu devs in the KDE project, strange that some #kde dev would make such a statement
<_gm> FeasibilityStudy: if i had faced such problem i'd issued a rm -rf ~/.kde instead of removing whole os
<aapzak> _gm: I guess you'll find quite a lot of people who'd reinstall under the ubuntu users, since is one of the easiest linuxes to begin with
<aapzak> reinstalling is windows-user behaviour, they're used to that way of fixing the OS
<aapzak> (not all of them obviously :) )
<_gm> if i was a windows user that's what i would do when i'd problems with it
<FeasibilityStudy> aapzak: in my case is was easier to reinstall rather than having to try and figure out how to downgrade
<_gm> ;-)
<aapzak> FeasibilityStudy: ok, excellent. I hate all the extra tuning before I can actually use my system so I try to keep it running for as long as I can.
<_gm> the only think which is irritating me since ages is loosy loading of files/directories in dolphin,nautilus and file selectors
<ct529> hi! I have difficulties on making flash player work on konqueror in kubuntu 910 64 bit, with kde 434 .... anyone who can help?
<_gm> it's fast but files and directories container flickers when you go back and forward
<ct529> actually even on MF it does not work too well
<ct529> I have difficulties on making flash player work on *ubuntu 910 at 64bit .... in Firefox cannot use the BBC iplayer .... which I can easily do on 32 bit
<seraphim1> i search an rdp client who support printer fowarding to the windows terminal server from a ubuntu client ....
<alvin> seraphim1: rdesktop?
<alvin> seraphim1: There is only one rdp client for Linux, as far as I know. (There is another one, but it's beta)
<Kolia> alvin: krdc?
<alvin> Kolia: krdc used rdesktop
<Kolia> aha
<alvin> Kolia: krdc used rdesktops/used/uses
<Kolia> ;)
<alvin> Well... you know
<Kolia> but doesn't look like talking of printers in its config
<alvin> Kolia: No, it doesn't. If you want that, you'll have to use the command line
<xt> How do you get version 4.4 on karmic?
<alvin> xt: wait a bit :-) It's expected 'soon'
<alvin> We can all start filing bugs later today
<xt> should I install the RC then?
<alvin> xt: No, I would wait. The final is probably arriving today
<alvin> There will be some bugfixes between RC2 and final.
<Kolia> alvin: it's expected on the kubuntu beta ppa?
<alvin> Kolia: There will be an announcement on http://www.kubuntu.org I'd wait until the announcement, because then you know all packages are uploaded. Otherwise, you could end up with a broken system.
<xt> kubuntu.org doesn't have RSS ><
<vi390> hi - having problems with Workspace switching, using Key Shortcuts. It should be (ALT + STRG + Cursor r-l) I have a MAC keyboard, and it does not work. Is that done in Setup for Workspace mangement?
<alvin> xt: Hit F5 ;-)
<xt> I don't see anything different
<Kolia> alvin: just asking about the location, not about the "when". i'm not 'that' impatient :)
<alvin> Kolia: I understand you. What I meant was that the location will be posted there.
<Kolia> alvin: ok!
<bobenceto> Are KDE SC 4.4 packages coming soon?
<ToxinPowe> yes
<oxymoron> What partition manager do you guys recommend if I should use one?
<binarylooks> does anybody know what this {a} means that I get after package names sometimes?
<ToxinPowe> oxymoron: I use gparted and works fine
<oxymoron> ToxinPowe: Why not qtparted? :)
<Torch> oxymoron: kde partition manager, of course
<ToxinPowe> because I was a gnome user :)
<ToxinPowe> I don't know qparted
<oxymoron> Torch: Is it in ppa?
<Torch> oxymoron: i think it's part of universe or multiverse
<Torch> oxymoron: it's also on kde-apps.org for kubuntu
<oxymoron> Torch: the package partitionmanager?
<Torch> oxymoron: yes
<buckfast> So will kde 4.4 be available to kubuntu anytime soon?
<oxymoron> Torch: Alright, yeah it looks real good. Is it possible to change partitions without rebooting?
<Torch> oxymoron: not if the partition cannot be unmounted (home and root cannot)
<Torch> oxymoron: no linux partition manager can do that, though
<oxymoron> Torch: Yeah it is obvious if I am using the partition ... I mean access other partitions that are not in use?
<Torch> oxymoron: sure
<Torch> oxymoron: just unmount it from with kde partition manager before resizing it (the app will not let you do it otherwise)
<Torch> s,with,within,
<oxymoron> Torch: Hmm does not start ...? Or does it scan units awhile first? :P
<Torch> oxymoron: it does. if it takes ages.... do you have a floppy drive?
<ToxinPowe> wow I like Oxygen style theme for firefox, I recommend you guys :>
<vi390> can someone tell the command for -changing Workspace- to add it to keyactions
<oxymoron> ToxinPowe: Sighs, thats the thing I HATE, why does it have to scan so deep? :S And no i do not have a floppy
<Torch> oxymoron: make sure you have it disabled in the BIOS, then... known bug with all linux partition managers. or get kde partition manager 1.0.1 from kde-apps.org which works around that bug.
<oxymoron> Torch: ... above xD
<oxymoron> Torch: 1.0.1 is the one I got from apt-get so :)
<Torch> oxymoron: weird.
<Torch> oxymoron: still scanning?
<oxymoron> Torch: But the application do not start, it just appear for some seconds and then disappear.
<Torch> oxymoron: aha. please run it from a shell and pastebin the output.
<oxymoron> Torch: Oh now it popup ... Why on earth does it not have a prelodaer? :S
<zibi_> helolo guys
<zibi_> can anybody tell me when the kde 4.4 be in repo ?
<Lyxal> ich habe eine frage, kann hier ijemand deutsch?
<ToxinPowe> zibi_: today or tomorrow I think, when is done :)
<mischasworld> lyxal: stell deine frage doch in kubuntu-de
<Lyxal> alles kla danke ich versuch mal da rein zu kommen
<Tm_T> Lyxal: you should use english in this channel
<zibi_> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging/ubuntu/pool/main/k/
<zibi_> on this repo is kde 4.4
<zibi_> can anybody tell me that this is beta or final?
<rethus> is there a way to print files (pdf for example) directly with kde kontext-menu ?
<pedro__> HI
<rethus> is there a way to print files (pdf for example) directly with kde kontext-menu ?
<aapzak> I guess noone knows
<_gm> rethus: you can write an openoffice macro, which takes input file name as param and converts the file into pdf
<_gm> rethus: you can call openoffice macro from command line
<_gm> rethus: are you talking about right click menu.
<_gm> rethus: i didn't got you at first
<rethus> yes in dolphin
<rethus> right-click
<rethus> print all marked files
<rethus> such like this
<aapzak> exact, right clicking a pdf in dolphin -> print
<_gm> rethus: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3088743.0
<rethus> aapzak: ther is no pürint option
<rethus> print
<aapzak> rethus: I know, I was explaining what I thought you were looking for
<aapzak> I believe _gm pointed you in the right direction with that URL, you can create your own context menu actions
<_gm> rethus: don't expect a context menu would do all the magic, you would first need to know a way to print files using command line or you can create your own shell script which will take a file as input and send it to print queue
<Torch> dbus should be able to help here.
<_gm> a context menu is basically a hook in the dolphin
<mabz> hello?
<Torch> hello mabz
<mabz> hiya :D
<mabz> I was wondering is this a place to ask questions?
<Torch> mabz: just ask, don't ask to ask.
<mabz> lol ok, I was wondering how do i reconfigure libnss-ldap from terminal
<mabz> like I installed it from: sudo apt-get install libnss-ldap
<mabz> but now I need to change it again
<Torch> mabz: and there were some questions asked at the end of the install?
<Torch> mabz: that you now wish to answer differently?
<mabz> yes
<Torch> mabz: try dpkg-reconfigure libnss-ldap as root
<mabz> it asked me some questions, this is the guide I used: http://developer.novell.com/wiki/index.php/HOWTO:_Configure_Ubuntu_for_Active_Directory_Authentication
<mabz> ok will have a shot at that
<mabz> I got this as output:
<mabz> mabz@silverbookclone:~$ sudo -s reconfigure libnss-ldap
<mabz> /bin/bash: reconfigure: No such file or directory
<mabz> mabz@silverbookclone:~$ sudo -s dpkg-reconfigure libnss-ldap
<mabz> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: line 6: my: command not found
<FloodBotK1> mabz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mabz> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: line 8: use: command not found
<_gm> mabz: run "whereis dpkg-reconfigure"
<mabz> done: dpkg-reconfigure: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure /usr/share/man/man8/dpkg-reconfigure.8.gz
<_gm> mabz: great
<_gm> mabz: now try to run "/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure libnss-ldap"
<_gm> make sure you are running this command as root
<mabz> mabz@silverbookclone:~$ sudo -s /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure libnss-ldap
<mabz> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: line 13: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<mabz> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: line 13: `use Debconf::AutoSelect qw(:all);'
<mabz> mabz@silverbookclone:~$
<_gm> mabz: seems like your dpkg-reconfigure binary is screwed
<Torch> _gm: careful.
<Torch> _gm: it's not a binary. don't guess.
<mabz> crap
<_gm> mabz: Torch yeah
<mabz> should I get rid  of the package and try again?
<Torch> mabz: something is broken on your system
<Torch> mabz: either the debconf package or the perl installation is my guess, but it's hard to tell
<mabz> it's a virtaulized system, could that be an issue?
<Torch> mabz: no
<mabz> hmm, I'll try running it on another machine then...
<_gm> mabz: weird
<Torch> mabz: wait.
<Torch> mabz: sudo -s is wrong
<Torch> mabz: that expects a shell
<crissi> hello. when kde 4.4.0 packages will be available for jaunty (http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu)?
<Torch> (though it still works for me here...)
<mabz> >< just noticed it's a kubuntu forum, I'm using Ubuntu
<_gm> Torch: works for me too
<Torch> mabz: doesn't make much of a difference here, though.
<James147> crissi: I would guess in a few days, 4.4 was only just released
<mabz> ah ok
<crissi> i know
<_gm> mabz: which version you are using?
<mabz> 9.04
<_gm> mabz: make sure there is nothing wrong with your package manager (apt)
<_gm> mabz: run apt-get update && apt-get -f install
<mabz>  I got: /usr/bin/apt-get: /usr/bin/apt-get: cannot execute binary file
<_gm> run as root **
<mabz> sudo -s ?
<_gm> sudo apt-get -f install
<James147> mabz: just use sudo
<druidu> hello! anybody know when KDE 4.4 packages will be up in karmic ppa backports?
<aapzak> someone should change the topic :)
<James147> druidu: Probally in a few days, there is always a small lag between kde releases and kubuntu packaging them
<_gm> aapzak: that's what i was typinhg ;-)
<mabz> used sudo, got this:
<robin0800> druidu: just got them this morning for lucid
<mabz> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<mabz> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<druidu> I see here https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging/+packages they already built some of them
<druidu> isn't this an automated process?
<James147> robin0800: lucid will get them faster as they are less worried about breakeges as its still alpha
<_gm> mabz: you can only run one instance of package manager aka (apt) at a time, make sure apt is not already running
<druidu> mabz: are you sure you used sudo? the error is 13 - permission denied... what command did you use?
<robin0800> James147: yes and they just downloaded automatically 99 of them so far
<gigasoft> how to log in  as a root?
<mabz> sudo apt-get update && apt-get -f install
<druidu> try this:
<druidu> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<druidu> && splits the command in two, sudo will only work for first part
<James147> gigasoft: "sudo -i"   but it isent advised, best to just run single commands as root "sudo COMMAND"
<robin0800> druidu: aptitude is better and safe-upgrade
<gigasoft> i meant log in to system as a root not just in terminal
<James147> gigasoft: there is no root password by default so no direct way of dooing it
<druidu> gigasoft: you can't, kubuntu doesn't use the root account directly, but you can open a prompt and run: "sudo su -" (without quotes) and enter your password
<gigasoft> ok
<gigasoft> thanks
<llutz> sudo -i    not sudo su -
<satepc> hmmm
<mabz> Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/multiverse Sources
<mabz> Reading package lists... Done
<mabz> E: Invalid operation instal
<mabz> ^last three lines
<druidu> robin0800: I usually use aptitude gui and see there if there are any conflicts
<_gm> mabz: please fix typos
<llutz> mabz:   install    double L
<James147> mabz: install  << two l
<druidu> I can't wait to get the new backpages, plasma crashes all the time right now
<_gm> druidu: are you using rc2?
<James147> druidu: what version are you useing?
<mabz> yeah double l  in terminal
<satepc> I just re-installed Kubuntu, with the windows installer.  Now I have like 10 gigs of unallocated disk space.. How can I use that disk space?
<mabz> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<_gm> mabz: yes please make sure
<James147> mabz: is another package manager open or running?
<Sate> Anyone know by any chance?
<ToxinPowe> druidu: crash even with a new config? mv .kde .kde-OLD
<mabz> actual what I typed in terminal:  sudo apt-get update && apt-get -f install
<mabz> you mean sypnatic manager/?
<_gm> druidu: ToxinPowe: yes removing ~/.kde fixed crashed on my rc2 install
<James147> mabz: yes, close all package managers
<mabz> yeah closed them
<James147> mabz: then try
<_gm> mabz: okay now re run the same command
<mabz> keeps asking me if I'm root
<_gm> mabz: this command is to make sure there is no broken package on your system
<Sate> sudo - s
<Sate> password
<mabz> got: /usr/bin/apt-get: /usr/bin/apt-get: cannot execute binary file
<_gm> mabz: :(
<_gm> run "sudo -s"
<mabz> did that D:
<_gm> now run "whoami" to make sure you are now root
<mabz> yep I am root
<_gm> okay now run the same command
<druidu> ToxinPowe: it's a Qt bug that crashes most of the time: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=221586
<mabz> sudo apt-get update && apt-get -f install
<mabz> yep it did it
<_gm> mabz: yes
<_gm> and what's the output of this command
<James147> mabz: dont need the sudo if you are in a root terminal
<ToxinPowe> druidu: and it's fixed on final release?
<druidu> hopfully they'll upgrade Qt to 4.6.1 with the fix forthis
<mabz> Reading state information... Done
<mabz> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<_gm> mabz: that's fine
<ToxinPowe> druidu: ok
<_gm> now run "dpkg-reconfigure libnss-ldap"
<mabz> * Running nssldap-update-ignoreusers...                                 [ OK ]
<_gm> mabz: and there was no questionare ;)\
<mabz> nope :)
<_gm> mabz: this is perhaps another dependency asked thos questions
<_gm> did you install libpam-ldap beofre installing libnss-ldap
<_gm> ?
<mabz> I did it afterwards
<mabz> but I want to get back into libnss-ldap
<_gm> mabz: run dpkg-reconfigure ldap-auth-config
<mabz> awesome it worked :D !!!
<mabz> thx man :D
<_gm> np
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<ToxinPowe> I have 4.4 on lucid (virtualbox), I wish "move to" to Karmic now xd
<mabz> quick question could PAM be used for logging out users by time? for instance user B is  only allowed  to login for 1hr at a time
<druidu> ToxinPowe: packages are not yet built for karmic, I'm waiting for them too :D
<ToxinPowe> yep, but I'm curious, is much diference from Lucid?
<_gm> mabz: yes
<_gm> mabz: http://thedaneshproject.com/posts/how-to-set-default-session-timeout-in-linux/
<Alejandro18> Ola peña
<dsbonafe> Anybody could explain me why my netbeans IDE (with all plugins) didn't acept include iostream or typedef enum {true, false} bool?
<mabz> nice
<Alejandro18> algun español
<ToxinPowe> Alejandro18: #kubuntu-es or English
<jussi01> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<MelisU> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<mabz> so in theory if I used a pam_mysql module and got TIME feild from a sql table I might be able to use that to allocate time for each user
<Alejandro18> okis
<Alejandro18> im sory
<Alejandro18> Hi
<Alejandro18> im from spain
<cocis> ciao
<Alejandro18> Hi
<Alejandro18> Ubuntu 9.10 ¿?
<BluesKaj> !ask | Alejandro18
<ubottu> Alejandro18: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Alejandro18> okis
<Squidy> hi.. when is kde4.4 going to be available in kubuntu repository for karmic?
<Squidy> does anybody know?
<Sate> not sure
<Sate> try the forums
<James147> Squidy: Will probally be in a few days
<BluesKaj> Squidy, http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4-rc-2
<Squidy> i cant wait..
<Squidy> :)
<Squidy> BluesKaj: but it's not the final version
<jadamcze> I just installed 4.4rc2 on a netbook - it's a big improvement over whatever shipped with 9.10 :)
<James147> BluesKaj: Think he means teh final release
<BluesKaj> oh, then say so :)
<AlasorMe> \list
<Sate> whats like the biggest improvements?
<James147> Sate: In kde4.4? http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.4/
<aapzak> snapping and tabbing looks very useful
<Sate> Thanks
<Sate> So we can download 4.4?
<James147> Sate: RC2 is availble in the beta ppas, but the final release is not yet availble
<James147> Sate: I would expect it to be out in a few days
<Sate> So getting 4.4 now would be too soon?
<James147> Sate: If you need it "now" you can get it (there is always the option to compile from source) but the easiest way is to way till they add it to the backport ppas
<Sate> How do I get it from command line?
<markus___> Sate: I recommend to wait for the final release, RC2 is a bit too buggy.
<Sate> I mean if I got it now, the final release would just be an "update"?
<Sate> Like in the add remove software tab, wouldn't it just update to the final version, or do you have to get that on your own?
<James147> Sate: rc2 will be in the beta ppa and final in backports if you ahve both of them active then you can get rc2 now and final when it is realsed
<Sate> Will I still have the option to use 4.3?
<James147> Sate: packagemanagers will detect th latect version and upgrade to that
<James147> Sate: No, you will be upgrading not installing a new version
<James147> Sate: and downgrading is very difficault and not supported so dont upgrade unless you are sure you dont want to go back
<Sate> So does upgrading erase any personal data or apps?
<fire`lala> Sate: make a backup before you upgrade
<James147> Sate: It shouldn't do but I would advise a backup anyway... sometimes things just dont do what you want them to :)
<Sate> How do you backup files.. Idk if you're noticing, I'm pretty new to linux :P
<James147> Sate: I have had to delete config files before on upgrades (mainly during beta upgrades)
<James147> Sate: All user files are in /home/USERNAME  back up anything in here that you want. User config files are in hidden files in that path (files that start with a . )
<Sate> So make them unhidden, copy files and paste to like a external harddrive?
<James147> Sate: in dolphin Alt+. (or use menus) to view hidden files and copy them over.
<Sate> Do I go to the package manager to get the 4.4?
<James147> Sate: For release candidate 2 (This still has bugs in it) read http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4-rc-2   for final you will have to wait
<aapzak> Sate: you should wait
<James147> Sate: If you cant live with bugs or crashing I would advise you wait
<Sate> Well I've been use to 4.3 crashing :p
<James147> Sate:  :D
<Sate> ARe you currently using 4.4?
<aapzak> I've been using it, it's fine
<James147> Sate: RC2 yes have been since the betas but I like living on the buggy edge :D
<aapzak> but just wait a couple of hours and you spare yourself the trouble of another upgrade
<Sate> So this release is pretty close aye
<James147> Sate: yes, kde 4.4 has been released, now we jsut ahve to wait for kubuntu to package it
<aapzak> probably
<Sate> oh so the 4.4 for other distros is out, but the bugs are still on kubuntu?
<Snarkfish> hi, i have a issue with a fresh install on my hp pavilion dv7 laptop. installed 9.10 fresh had 158 upgrades installed those, then let jockey install my video drivers, and now i get just a black screen but i can see the mouse cursor
<philena> hello
<James147> Sate: 4.4 source has been released - http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.4/ - distros tend to release it slightly after it was only released yesterday
<Snarkfish> hi, i have a issue with a fresh install on my hp pavilion dv7 laptop. installed 9.10 fresh had 158 upgrades installed those, then let jockey install my video drivers, and now i get just a black screen but i can see the mouse cursor
<aapzak> Sate: packaging can just take some time. 4.4 was released yesterday. It's just a matter of time.
<BusMaster> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports?field.series_filter=karmic <-- does this page say that kde 4.4 is now avaliable for karmic? I can't interpret the contents :(
<aapzak> try again Snarkfish , maybe thistime some suddenly knows ;)
<philena> I upgraded to 9.10 but lost VGA settings.  stuck at 800x600. no desktop or task bars.  have to use shortcut keys to naviage
<philena> *navigate
<aapzak> whats up with all the screen problems ...
<philena> kdesudo not working either
<Snarkfish> no idea, but this has never happened before
<Snarkfish> to me that is
<aapzak> which gfx chip?
<Snarkfish> then again i dont normally use jockey to install my video drivers.
<philena> I dunno aapzak, I've been searching, and it seems to be something quirky with 9.10
<aapzak> nvidia, ati, intel?
<Snarkfish> mine is ati
<philena> intel
<aapzak> and you Snarkfish ?
<philena> tried to config my xconf file, but can't get root to work
<philena>  x server errors too
<aapzak> philena: I have intel gfx but no xorg.conf
<aapzak> it could work fine without, have you tried?
<James147> philena: what do you mean you cant get root to work? login as root or sudo?
<Snarkfish> ati radeon 3200
<philena> right James, my kdesudo is not working because of x server errors
<raheem> hey guys
<aapzak> philena: looks like you're going to go CLI mode now :)
<Sate> Ah that sucks Sun corperation got bought out by oracle
<James147> philena: use sudo in command line to fix the problem :) no x server errors in there
<raheem> pls am having problem with my desktop space in ubuntu9.10
<aapzak> raheem: ubuntu or kubuntu? gnome or kde?
<James147> raheem: Can you be more speific?
<philena> I tried.  both command line and using Alt-f2 to try to change settings or add VGA settings manually
<raheem> kubuntu gnome
<aapzak> philena: have you tried booting without xorg.conf ?
<Sate> James147: I have 10gigs of unalocated disk space.  Any Idea how I can add those gigs to my linux partiion?
<aapzak> raheem: thats funny
<James147> raheem: Kubuntu with gnome? thats ubuntu :)
<raheem> yeah
<James147> Sate: Yes.... but I need to know more aobut your setup first
<aapzak> raheem: to go short: you probably have a gnome question and most of us are kde users
<raheem> am new to d enviroment
<philena> yeah, I tried to stop it, but still having permissions problems.  First I gotta figure out how to get root on.. I'm going to try to troubleshoot in safemode.
<Sate> James147:  what would u like to know specifically?
<raheem> ok thanks james147
<aapzak> philena:can you open a terminal with ctrl-alt-f1?
<James147> Sate: What operating systems you have, and what harddisks/partitions there are
<philena> and I think my HPlib is messing it up too
<Sate> James147:  I have Windows XP and kubuntu linux , duel booting on the C drive
<raheem> but am having the both kde n gnome???
<philena> yeah, but since I don't have a desktop, once I'm in command line mode, I can't get back to firefox
<aapzak> raheem: what is your question about?
<philena> I have to soft-boot
<Sate> firefox in terminal
<James147> raheem: did you install kubuntu and install gnome afterwards?
<raheem> the compiz setting is not working
<raheem> yes
<raheem> but my defualt is kde
<James147> Sate: what partitions do you ahve on the "C" drive
<haasje> ello
<philena> Is there a shortcut combo for back/forth from terminal to firefox without a desktop?
<Sate> James147:  Can I just send you a pic of gparted?
<haasje> die ultimate ed 2.5 is kinda kewl
<James147> raheem: is its a compiz problem you could try in #ubuntu you will find more ppl how know stuff about compiz there (its a gnome thing)
<raheem> ok
<raheem> thanks alot
<James147> Sate: a pastebin of the command "sudo fdisk -l" would do
<James147> Sate: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<aapzak> philena: I'm not sure what you want to do
<aapzak> with ctrl-alt-[1-6] you can open virtual terminals. With ctrl-alt-7 you get back into X
<aapzak> in those virtual terminals you should be able to login as yourself and perform sudo commands
<Sate> James147:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/373292/
<philena> First, I need to figure out if this is a driver issue.
<aapzak> for instance: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.disabled
<James147> Sate: eaagg... you useing wubi by anychange?
<Sate> James147:  yes
<aapzak> philena: I would rename the xorg.conf file to try how it works without
<philena> ok
<aapzak> or ...
<aapzak> grep EE /var/log/X.0.log
<aapzak> grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Snarkfish> what is the new emergency exit for X
<nerdy_kid> anyone know when 4.4 is going to hit the ppa?
<Sate> James147:  crap james it copied my external hard-drive info too.. I hope that didn't mess you up
<aapzak> hihi, when o when will we see a topic change :)
<James147> Sate: Makes things more complicated :S I dont think you can do it from linux... it dosent handel resizing ntfs very well... I don't think xp can resize drive either though :S
<James147> Sate: Not really can just see that you have two drives wither way with wubi it aint much use
<Snarkfish> it used to be alt-ctrl-backspace, what is it now?
<Sate> James147:  ouch that stinks just 10 gigs of disk space
<zegenie_> Snarkfish: it's the same, it's just disabled
<Sate> James147:  I have partion magic on windows xp
<James147> Snarkfish: Alt+Print screen+K
<Snarkfish> how to enable it?
<Snarkfish> that didnt work
<genii> !dontzap | Snarkfish
<ubottu> Snarkfish: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<James147> Sate: use that to extend your drive into the unallocated space then
<philena> ok aapzak.. brb
<aapzak> are you rebooting or grepping the log philena ?
<Sate> James147:  I'll probably do something wrong and re-format my c drive :p
<Sate> James147:  had a linux question though.. By default Konquour net browser is what it uses, how can I make it use firefox?
<James147> Sate: There is always that risk with repartition and resizing partitions :S All I can suggest is back up your data first unplug any external hard drives before trying... Or if that 10 gigs isnt that important then just leave it
<James147> Sate: Install firefox... when firefox runs it should ask if you want it to be your default browser
<Snarkfish> tanx
<Sate> James147:  thats the problem it doesn't.. My friends send me links on pidgin, but it uses that konquour browser instead.. Same with that pastebin link you sent me
<Snarkfish> set default apps in system-settings
<Snarkfish> ok now this is different.
<Snarkfish> i can hit alt-f2 and get the run box but still nothing on the desktop
<James147> Sate: System settings >> Default Applications >> web browser
<Snarkfish> so the plasma-desktop isnt starting
<James147> Sate: check "in the following browser" and type "firefox" in the box
<Sate> James147:  yup thanks!
<James147> Snarkfish: can you start plasma-desktop manually?
<Snarkfish> do i just alt-f2 and type plasma-desktop?
<James147> Sate: yeah
<James147> Snarkfish: Yeah ^^
<Snarkfish> bunches of invalid index
<Sate> James147:  hopefully i can install dropbox
<Snarkfish> QGraphicsGridLayout::itemAt:  invalid index 1
<James147> Sate: In kubuntu? you can, dosn't work with dolphin (at least the version from the dropbox site) but I think there is a plugin to dolphin at kde-apps.org or kde-look.org to enable suporrt for dropbox in dolphin
<James147> Snarkfish: ekk, not sure whats going on there
<James147> Snarkfish: when did this start happening?
<Sate> James147:  yeah I def need that working
<Snarkfish> right after 158 updaes
<Snarkfish> updates
<James147> Snarkfish: Through kpackagekit?
<Snarkfish> yes
<James147> Snarkfish: where there any blocked updates?
<Snarkfish> no
<Snarkfish> installing kdebase-workspace now
<James147> Snarkfish: hmm, only thing I can think of is to try and run "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade" and reboot to see if it works
<Snarkfish> ok ill try that after it finishes what its doing.
<rmrfslash> Guys, I just ran a aptitude update and full-upgrade and I'm getting a CRAPLOAD of broken packages and updates.
<rmrfslash> This is a little weird.
<rmrfslash> Can someone take a look and tell me why all of a sudden everything needs to be upgraded
<rmrfslash> http://pastebin.com/m66a8c9d1
<rmrfslash> oh wait.... is this KDE 4.4 upgrade?
<James147> rmrfslash: it souldent upgrade to 4.4 unless you addded in the beta ppas
<rmrfslash> I didn't
<rmrfslash> so what's up w/ this then?
<James147> rmrfslash: although it dose look like you ahve :S
<rmrfslash> I don't think I have
<rmrfslash> there's no sign of "beta" in /etc/apt/sources.list
<James147> check in kpackagekit
<Snarkfish> AH!!! i typed systemsettigs in konsole and turned off composting and now i have a background.. stil no plasma tho
<rmrfslash> I have like a zillion updates, a zillion blocked packages
<rmrfslash> in packagekit
<James147> Snarkfish: Alt+Shift+F12 usually reenables composting
<rmrfslash> I haev 57 updates
<James147> rmrfslash: It looks like your trying to upgrade to 4.4 but one package is missing
<rmrfslash> 65 blocked updates
<Sate> James147: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/dropbox-servicemenu-kde?content=115336
<Snarkfish> plasma-desktop now shows me my desktop
<Sate> James147:  only thing I found related to dropbox
<rmrfslash> I didn't add anything to anything
<James147> rmrfslash:  try editing the software sources in kpackagekit and see if you ahve betta or backports
<rmrfslash> I might have backports
<rmrfslash> but that's normal
<rmrfslash> I assume
<aapzak> I have backports but only 4 updates
<rmrfslash> Can I reset my packagekit settings
<James147> rmrfslash: backports will install 4.4 final when it comes out... which we are expecting anyday no
<James147> w
<Snarkfish> hmmm my video driver must be screwed
<rmrfslash> I have kubuntu/ppa/backports
<rmrfslash> and staging
<rmrfslash> "unsupported updates"
<rmrfslash> checked
<rmrfslash> should probably uncheck that?
<aapzak> staging, isn't that the place where the packagebuilds are tested?
<Sate> James147: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/dropbox-servicemenu-kde?content=115336
<aapzak> I wouldn't use staging I guess
<rmrfslash> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging/ubuntu karmic main
<James147> rmrfslash: could try,
<rmrfslash> could try what?
<James147> Sate: Thats the one I think
<rmrfslash> k I unchecked staging and "unsuppported updates"
<Sate> James147:  well so how do I actually install dropbox from a terminal?
<James147> Sate: I think you need to go to the drop box site and get it from there
<rmrfslash> that's better
<James147> Sate: Once you have the .deb from their site jsut click on it in dolphin
<rmrfslash> 1 update 3 security updates
<Sate> James147:  http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KDE+Partition+Manager?content=89595 found that as well
<rmrfslash> so what do I need checked to get 4.4 final when it's out?
<James147> Sate: Dont think it can do resizing of NTFS thoughDont know of any linux baised apps that can do that only windows ones
<rmrfslash> just backports?
<aapzak> rmrfslash: yes
<Sate> James147:  just thinking of cool apps to get know any helpful ones?
<Sate> James147:  Sorry for the constant questions btw, and thanks for helping
<rmrfslash> cool. and you say 4.4 is expected soon for karmic?
<aapzak> sure
<rmrfslash> even better
<rmrfslash> All better
<aapzak> define soon :)
<rmrfslash> days, not weeks
<aapzak> I guess so, yes
<Snarkfish> afk smoking
<rmrfslash> hours? days? weeks? months?
<aapzak> just a wild guess
<rmrfslash> years?
<rmrfslash> centuries?
<aapzak> we all expect days, just a couple
<aapzak> don't you?
<rmrfslash> neat-o
<James147> rmrfslash: I would think within one week at most
<James147> rmrfslash: but mostlikly a couple days
<rmrfslash> I'm not complaining about 4.3... my installation works great
<James147> rmrfslash: Yeah, but 4.4 is take much better :D
<James147> that ^^
<aapzak> i hope my simple intel can cope with it
<rmrfslash> I got help here to fix my audio (had to delete ~/.asound) last ngiht and I have to say my installation is really one of the best I've ever had w/ linux in general
<James147> aapzak: running it on a netbook seems fine
<aapzak> running rc2 now but gnome is noticeable faster
<rmrfslash> I'm on a laptop too
<rmrfslash> Dell Studio XPS 16..... which btw is a giant turd
<aapzak> D830 here
<rmrfslash> LCD is totally fugged
<rmrfslash> I think a pixel burst or something cuz I have some liqid looking sh*t running down the inside of my display
<Snarkfish> back
<MortimeR_> hi
<rmrfslash> I also had to re-seat the HDD like 900 times and the kayboard cable once
<MortimeR_> what is the state about 4.4 KDE packages?
<rmrfslash> couple days... I just asked
<aapzak> they're not here yet ;)
<rmrfslash> no one knows for sure
<Snarkfish> you could build them if you wanted tho
<aapzak> we're all just guessing and expecting
<pana> hi
<aapzak> hello
<Mamarok> check the announcement, it will be on http://kubuntu.org and here in the channel topic
<rmrfslash> also my display seems to be separating somehow cuz I have a weird rainbow-looking glow at the botto
<rmrfslash> so all-in-all, I am disatisfied w/ my Dell
<Snarkfish> lol
<rmrfslash> but satisfied w/ Kubuntu
<rmrfslash> and disatisfied w/ fglrx
<Snarkfish> yes
<Snarkfish> me to
<rmrfslash> to a certain  extent
<rmrfslash> takes me like 1 second to maximize a window w/ desktop effects enabled
<rmrfslash> not sure if that's a fglrx problem tho
<Sate> James147:  just thinking of cool apps to get know any helpful ones?
<rmrfslash> Sate: what do you do?
<rmrfslash> programmer?
<Sate> yes
<rmrfslash> what lang
<Sate> mostly java
<gwhip> is there a way to upgrade to final kde 4.4 in kubuntu
<James147> Sate: usb-creator[-kde]   <- if you need a live usb disk
<rmrfslash> eh, I don't know any cool apps then
<rmrfslash> other than eclipse... but it's not cool
<Sate> lol i agree
<Snarkfish> its HUGE tho
<rmrfslash> uses like 16 GB of memory if you let it
<rmrfslash> piece of junk
<Snarkfish> yup
<James147> Sate: You should already knoe about eclipse then :) but if you do any c++ then qtcreator might be a nice one or kdevelop (still beta (or alpha i cant remember) but looks very promicing)
<Sate> I really want to use linux, as my main OS, atm duel booting with XP, I'm just scared to do it atm
<Sate> I could really use the disk space for linux
<Snarkfish> i have vista partition to just play games on..
<James147> Snarkfish: same here
<Snarkfish> 60 gb, the rest is all kubuntu
<James147> Snarkfish: well win7 now not vista
<druidu> ok, so I'm following the build process for kubuntu-ppa in the staging repo here: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<Sate> I have a gaming computer as well, but I have lot of programming tools and movie tools to burn movies like dvix unless you guys could help me out with getting some good movie burning software
<Snarkfish> i didnt get any offer to upgrade to win7.. is it worth anything?
<druidu> it looks like the most inefficient build system ever... builds keep failing because of dependency errors and there's not a lot of parallelism although as I see it there are lots of virtual machines available
<James147> Sate: k3b is a great burning app
<Snarkfish> i use handbrake for conversion
<Sate> James147:  the reason I liked dvix is because I could burn dvds pretty quick
<Snarkfish> and ripping of dvds
<druidu> and some dependencies fail even if the corresponding packages were successfully built
<James147> Snarkfish: got it free from my uni... much better then vista but worth upgrading?? not really sure if your jsut gameing on it then not really
<Sate> Xp for gaming, unless you like visual than performance
<rmrfslash> qtcreator is nice
<James147> Sate: check out k3b its the standad burner in kde and havent found and problems with it so far
<Snarkfish> not much choice with this machine.. XP will not install on it
<rmrfslash> Sate: just use a VM
<Sate> vm?
<rmrfslash> Sate: that is, virtualize XP
<rmrfslash> run it under VirtualBox or VMware PLayer
<James147> Sate: I hate XP... always crashes on my comp, andd when a game crashes it seems to lock up my comp entirly, unlike vista/win7
<Sate> I heard its a resource hog
<daskreech> druidu: if the build system is Free Software you can improve it
<daskreech> Even if it's just for yourself
<rmrfslash> heard what's a resource hog?
<rmrfslash> XP?
<Sate> no VM
<rmrfslash> they're not
<Sate> ah
<James147> Sate: win7 not as much as vista and if you turn off all the extra crap it aint half bad
<rmrfslash> in fact, they use surprisingly few resources
<rmrfslash> unless of course you run Windows
<Sate> So i install virtual box, install XP, and than install VM correct?
<rmrfslash> Well you have a few options
<rmrfslash> you can go to easyvmx.com and make spec out and download a VM
<James147> rmrfslash: Not much point in gaming under a VM, then you are running 2 oses and thus lose preformance
<rmrfslash> no, for gaming forget it, but he wants to use Linux as a primary OS so I assume he's written off gaming
<druidu> I don't know any details about the build system, I just look at those logs and it's not looking very pretty :)
<Snarkfish> never assume anything
<rmrfslash> :P
<Sate> I have a gaming desktop, I just need to free up space and use linux full time
<Sate> I hate having to go on xp over and over
<Sate> I just need the steps to make this happen :)
<druidu> Sate: what games are you playing? a lot of games work decently on wine
<druidu> Eve Online for example
<James147> Sate: If you want to use linux full time (exept for gaming) then I would suggest fininding a native linux alternitive to all the software you use first, if you cant or they arnt good enough try running them through wine and as a last resort vm or dual boot
<Snarkfish> eve doesnt
<Sate> druidu:  I play counterstrike monstly
<rmrfslash> Sate: So like I was saying. You can go to easyvmx.com, spec out a VM and download it. Then you can use that VM on VMware Player or VirtualBox. With VMware, to make a VM with one of their products you have to use VMware Workstation which costs $$. With VirtualBox, it's just all free (but I've never used it, but heard it's good if not better than VMware)
<druidu> Sate: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=871
<Snarkfish> vbox is freaking great
<Snarkfish> course you can not run macosx on it tho.. vmware i hear you can
<rmrfslash> Sate: withe the VM, however you make it initially, you can boot it up w/in VirtualBox or VMwarePlayer and just pop in the Windows CD/DVD into your physical machine and the VM has a BIOS and everything. Just install like normal.
<Sate> ooo i bet thats buggy duid
<rmrfslash> Hackintosh it up.
<rmrfslash> I did.
<rmrfslash> but it runs like crap.. no hardware acceleration at all
<Snarkfish> you macosx to run in a vmware box?
<rmrfslash> If it's in OVF format or even VMX format, there's no reason you can't run it in vbox
<rmrfslash> the problem is getting it installed into a VM in the first place
<Snarkfish> hmm id like to see that
<Sate> So okay heres the scenerio... I format my c drive.. Install linux, go to vm site, download that software, and dowload virtual box.  Install both softwares.. Load vmware, load virtual box and install winxp
<rmrfslash> I have 10.4 in a VM... pretty dated now but I worked my way through it
<rmrfslash> OSx86 might have tutorials
<Snarkfish> state you just need virtualbox
<rmrfslash> if you go w/ vbox... that's all you need
<rmrfslash> you can make a vm and run it
<Snarkfish> right
<rmrfslash> install windows
<rmrfslash> install linux
<rmrfslash> unix
<rmrfslash> whatever
<James147> Sate: You only really need to use a vm for stuff that wont run in wine... vm will use a lot more resources then wine
<FloodBotK1> rmrfslash: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Snarkfish> but im sure you can find all that you need in linux..
<rmrfslash> leave me along FloodBot I'm talkin
<rmrfslash> yeah, but for sw devs (esp web devs) you sometimes need other OSes
<Sate> so install linux as main os. install vbox, install xp.. run programs I can't on vbox correct?
<rmrfslash> bam
<Snarkfish> you can vbox for windows first and make a linux machine to see how its done.
<rmrfslash> it's that easy
<Sate> So test it out first
<Snarkfish> just to get comfortable of course.
<Sate> How does vbox run>?  like what kind of ram we talking?
<pickscrape> Any, anyone know where the best place is going to be to get kde 4.4 final for a Karmic machine (i.e. backports, PPA etc)?
<Sate> I got 2 gigs
<Snarkfish> im guessing that your in xp right now
<Sate> nope
<rmrfslash> vbox alone doesn't consume much. It's a regular userland app
<rmrfslash> you can assign RAM to each VM
<James147> pickscrape: backports, but they havent finished bbuilding it yet
<rmrfslash> as much or as little as you want
<Snarkfish> pickscrape get it from the kde people or wait till the packages are built for kubuntu
<philena> OK.. I'm back: put grub2 in there.  But now I need to walk through startx
<Sate> Okay Im gonna install vbox
<pickscrape> James147: cool, I'll wait for it in backports then. Just didn't know if 4.4 would go into backports or not. :) Thanks!
<Sate> is that a package app?
<rmrfslash> you can even  (at least w/ VMWare) assign things like CPU cores
<James147> rmrfslash: *as little as the os can run on ^^
<rmrfslash> well... yeah
<philena> kdesudo startx
<philena> _XSERVTransSocketUNIXCreateListener: ...SocketCreateListener() failed
<philena> _XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: server already running
<philena> Fatal server error:
<philena> Cannot establish any listening sockets - Make sure an X server isn't already running
<FloodBotK1> philena: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<philena> Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
<Snarkfish> you can get vbox from the repos or goto vbox itself and get the real thing.
<rmrfslash> I mean, if Windows needs 16 GB then you need to feed daddy
<James147> rmrfslash: you have to rmember that although vm software might not take up alot of resources you are also going to be running a nother full OS ontop of your current system
<rmrfslash> yes... and there are issues w/ that i.e. double-swapping
<Kovert> how do I find out who a matainer is for a package?
<philena> Oh, how do I paste?
<Sate> see windows xp doesn't offer this kind of support you guys offer
<rmrfslash> with Windows, you need a fast HDD and lots of RAM... or config windows not to use a paging file
<rmrfslash> which you can actually do
<rmrfslash> When you run Windows as a VM, you will IMMEDIATELY see how f*cking sh*tty it is
<James147> Sate: Thats what makes the linux comunity great :D
<rmrfslash> it just starts writing to thedisk fo no reason, it's chatty, and it just consumes unreasonable amounts of memory
<Kovert> Sate: and the free Beer!
<James147> rmrfslash: heh, just finished instaling win7 on my netbook in a vm :S
<rmrfslash> I always joke, the only thing that can crash linux is windows (and the ati driver)
<James147> Kovert: Haha
<Sate> Yeah I bet my cpu is gonna get a workout running 2 os systems
<James147> rmrfslash: *and the user :D
<Kovert> !maintainer
<ubottu> The "Maintainer" field in a package's information (debian/control) should indicate the Ubuntu team responsible for the Ubuntu specific changes to a package (often the !MOTU for !Universe packages). The original maintainer is preserved in the field "XSBC-Original-Maintainer".
<Sate> I just get sick of rebooting to xp
<druidu> rmrfslash: I tried running windows 7 in a VirtualBox... you cannot imagine the HORROR, the pure slowness I witnessed
<rmrfslash> dude, you can run liek 16 linux VMs and you won't notice
<rmrfslash> I do it all the time
<rmrfslash> I routinely have 2 linux server OSes running
<rmrfslash> you can't tell. but as soon as I fire up one instance of a Windows VM......... yeah.
<rmrfslash> See ya.
<James147> druidu: seems fine for me atm, (on a netbook as welll) but first thing i am going to do is ddisable all the crapo
<rmrfslash> Hope you weren't using those resources
<Sate> k I'm installing vbox atm
<rmrfslash> hope you didn't need 99% of CPU cycles
<rmrfslash> windows is hungry
<druidu> I only have 2gb of ram, I'd probably need 4 to run 7 in a vbox
<rmrfslash> all the time
<James147> rmrfslash: Not really, and needed to set it up for one of my uni courses... grrr dam windows incompatability
<Sate> well it is duel core thats the plus side
<rmrfslash> dude, tinycore linux. Nothing beats linux
<druidu> but you don't need 7 if all you need windoze for is to run some app that you can't run on linux
<rmrfslash> you can run linux on ANYTHING
<rmrfslash> damn small linux. 50 MB
<rmrfslash> 50!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<rmrfslash> MB!!!!!!!!!!!
<Sate> I love linux seriously
<FloodBotK1> rmrfslash: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<James147> druidu: yeah, but I hate XP and dont ahve a copy of it
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<KDesk> rmrfslash: I have seen, that there are even smaller!
<bazhang> lets take non-Kubuntu support to #kubuntu-offtopic please
<rmrfslash> tinycore I think is smaller
<rmrfslash> 10 MB or something
<Sate> wow
<rmrfslash> Try installing Windows on a 10 MB partition.
<genii> philena: FloodBotK1 is a bot, he is just here to make sure people don't flood the channel with text, etc
<druidu> they give windows for free if you're a student (m$ academic alliance)... they're trying to infiltrate it into young minds :)
<rmrfslash> Oh and did I mention tinycore has a full desktop?
<Sate> I bet that baby runs good on slow comps
<bazhang> rmrfslash, druidu #kubuntu-offtopic please
<genii> Please remember this is the #kubuntu support channel
<KDesk> rmrfslash: yep, hehe, 10MB, crazy.
<druidu> bazhang: sorry :)
<rmrfslash> all right, bazhang is sick of my chatter. even though no one else is asking questions about kubuntu anyways
<philena> ok, when I try to startx, it says x server already running on 0
<rmrfslash> except for the occasional "hey when's 4.4 gunna be out"
<rmrfslash> cya
<Snarkfish> ok im utta here.. later thanx for your help
<philena> On bootup I get: no command arguments supplied! Usage kdesudo [-u <runas>] <command> kdesudo will now exit
<philena> HPlip:  No system try
<philena> *tray
<KDesk> Any news about 4.4 packages?
<James147> KDesk: Nop
<Sate> James147:  I installed vbox, its asking create a new hard disk?  This isn't gonna format my hd is it?
<philena> Fatal server error: cannot establish any listening sockets
<James147> Sate: vbox creates virtual harddisks, they are files that vbox used to look like harddisks
<James147> Sate: so the guest OS thinks it has an harddisk where really all it has is a file on the hosts system
<Sate> how big can the harddisk be?
<Sate> I set mine to 10gigs
<philena> Can any one else help with the "no desktop" problem. upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10
<James147> Sate: as big as you like, I think 20gb is the default for vista/win7 8gig for linux but you can change it to what you like and can make it dynamically expanding so it wont actually take up that much space
<Sate> I put base memory at 512
<Sate> that good?
<rmrfslash> philena: what graphics card so u have
<James147> Sate: should be fine
<philena> intel
<James147> Sate: I would suggest leaving everything as the default for now untill you get useto it and learn abit more
<rmrfslash> philena: hmm... sounds like a driver issue. I know I had a graphics driver issue w/ ATI which would drop me to a command line on boot (after upgrade fro 04 to 10
<Sate> James147:  no I just need to find my XP disk :)
<Sate> now*
<rmrfslash> philena: I have to go to ATI site, download the catalyst driver and install it in recovery mode
<rmrfslash> *had
<rmrfslash> when you mispell, to astrisx goes after the word? I've been putting it before.
<philena> rmrfslash: ok.. how do i find my exactly graphics card model.
<rmrfslash> the*
<olskolirc> how do I bring up the Hardware Drivers settings from the command line please?
<rmrfslash> philena: look up your machine make/model
<rmrfslash> philena: if it's a dell, plug int the service tag
<philena> gateway e series
<rmrfslash> philena: I assume other manufacturers have a similar system. you go the their site and plug in the service tag and they can tell you exactly what the machine has
<rmrfslash> philena: there could be a serial number/sticker somewhere on the machine
<rmrfslash> philena: go to gateway.com... I don't have a gateway so I can't help w/ that part
<genii> olskolirc: kdesudo jockey-kde
<rmrfslash> this is why you should always keep the docs w/ a store bought machine. sometimes you need to drill down to find the EXACT makes and models of things
<lup0> Hello, anyone know where KDE SC 4.4 can be gotten for kubuntu 9.10
<James147> lup0: it hasent been packaged yet for kubuntu wait or you can compile it from source... but it should only be a copuple days at most before it has been packaged
<lup0> James147: ok, thanks
<druidu> KDesk: it's fascinating to watch the 4.4 packages while they're being built :P take a look here: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<KDesk> druidu: thanks, interesting, seems like they are having dependencies problems in some packages
<binarylooks> druidu: shhhh, that PPA is dangerous :-)
<BluesKaj> well I wish they'd build a decent network wifi manager , the latest ones are flakier than french pastry and wicd is still broken for alot of setups
<James147> BluesKaj: execpt for the network going really slow after I wake up my computer I have had no problems with knetworkmanager (and i think the problems i have are with network-manager as I have to restart that to fix the problem)
<druidu> I suppose it's because the build system is unaware of package dependencies, so it builds them in an arbitrary order and retries builds until they work
<druidu> if they would have been built in the correct order they'd be done by now
<BluesKaj> wicd is working ok on my laptop ..network manager worked for one day then quit . As for my usb wifi adapter for the desktop , wicd is giving me a "bad password" excuse for not connecting but it just doen't play nice with my router ....and beleive me Ive tried every tutorial and setup I could find or dream up , but nothing works
<James147> BluesKaj: weird, do live cds give you the same issue?
<sssssss> sorry Mamarok   tomorrow I have problems with flash!  because was started flash-block program....  sorry man
<BluesKaj> yes , network manager and wicd are hopeless on a USB wifi adapter
<Hyper_Sha> knock knock
<Hyper_Sha> hi all
<sssssss> Mamarok   all is fine    thenks
<KDesk> druidu: kde4.4 sources I think is now 3 day avaitable, I don't know what is the problem, other distros have already packages. With RCs, distros can also test there packages, so that they don't have last minut (hours, days) problems
<Mamarok> sssssss: nice to hear
<BluesKaj> James147, is network manager better than it was a few weeks ago ...maybe if they've upgraded then there might be some hope.
<James147> BluesKaj: what version are you running? on rc2 here
<BluesKaj> yeah , James147 , same here
<BluesKaj> BBL
<druidu> KDesk: 4.4 are already available for lucid, they seem to be slower for karmic backports
<KDesk> druidu: odd, I don't understand this, if it build for licud, what is the problem with 6 months older packages?
<Martijn81> does anyone knows how long packaging takes normally?
<druidu> there's no problem really, it just takes a lot to build them... and they weren't uploaded in the correct order, so they weren't built in the optimal order (that's why some failed a few times)
<druidu> they're being built for i386, amd64 and lpia, so 3 times more packages to build
<daskreech> Martijn81: depends on how many problems you hit and KDE is by some metrics the largest FOSS project
<daskreech> which gets delivered as one big package that needs to be split up into a few dozen hundred packages
<snew> hi
<snew> i have a big problem:
<druidu> for the really impatient ones (like myself), we can just grab`em from the staging repo while they're really hot... even if they say we shouldn't do that, I guess it's ok if we know what we're doing
<snew> downloaded over 12 hours some flash files. Wanted now to put these on a stick. Marked everything and Strg+X. In the stick Strg+V... In about 52% the whole process stopped, nothing went further, stick stood at 200 hours left. Put stick of and on again, all files on stick are gone and the now i can't find the saved files on my Desktop
<snew> where the hell do linux save these files which have to be copied?
<snew> Any chance to restore the files in konqueror or dolphin? i don't want to reload everything
<druidu> if you do a cut-paste, the file is kept at the source until the copy is finished, then it's deleted
<snew> well it wasn't finished
<druidu> but even if the copy process is complete, maybe the buffers were not flushed to the stick (maybe it ran out of space too)
<druidu> so none of the original files are there anymore?
<daskreech> snew: How much space do the files take up?
<snew> Nope, the files on the desktop aren't there anymore. I put the stick off and konqueror/doplhin asked if he has to overjump the files... auto overjump and nothing is there anymore...
<snew> the files are about 1 GB, but the problem is my slow connection and the even slower server i downloaded them from
<daskreech> snew: 1GB each?
<snew> the other point is that i have to click singularly on every of the 40 files and download them...
<snew> no altogether the category was 1 GB
<druidu> wait
<druidu> it asked *after* you took the stick out?
<snew> yes
<druidu> then the stick was mounted somewhere in /media/xxx/ ?
<snew> yes
<druidu> although you would not have write permissions... maybe it just created a folder in there
<snew> '/media/stick'
<druidu> look in /media/stick
<druidu> or in /media
<snew> no the stick is empty
<druidu> what I'm saying is that if the stick wasn't mounted anymore, maybe it moved them somewhere else
<snew> well
<druidu> you should just search the entire partition for those files... do you remember the names?
<druidu> extensions?
<snew> nothing under /meida
<snew> i know the names
<snew> search under my hard disk or under stick?
<druidu> do it like this:
<druidu> find / -size +25M -name '*.avi' -ls
<druidu> this will search for all files with size greater than or equal to 25 MB and with extension .avi
<snew> flash files
<snew> change to .flv?
<druidu> flv ?
<druidu> yes
<druidu> you can drop the "-size +25M" part to search for all files, regardless of size
<snew> some were bigger...
<snew> just need to find one file... rest should be also there
<snew> last time i used Strg+x...
<snew> find: "/var/lib/polkit-1": Permission denied
<snew> find: "/var/lib/postgresql/8.4/main": Permission denied
<snew> find: "/var/lib/postgresql/8.3/main": Permission denied
<snew> nothing found
<FloodBotK1> snew: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oxymoron> What does this mean, and my unlucky day as usual as i recently updated mysql packages, silly me: "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'"
<snew> nope
<snew> even with sudo nothing found
<snew> im sucked, right?
<Torch> oxymoron: mysqld is probably not running. or looking for the socket in the wrong place due to missing or wrong config.
<druidu> oxymoron: try: sudo service mysql-server restart
<oxymoron> http://paste.ubuntu.com/373365/
<sena--> snew: maybe your files are in .swf format try searching for them with this extention
<oxymoron> druidu: mysql-server: unrecognized service what a? :S
<daskreech> snew: looked in /tmp ?
<Torch> oxymoron: what's that pastebin?
<oxymoron> *Sigh*, why mysql, IT is impossible for me continue my work on my database abstraction in my web framework if it does not work :/
<harjot> i recently installed the azenis theme for kde
<harjot> and
<oxymoron> Torch: Just showing I just updated recently the packages of mysql :P
<harjot> it seemes the mouse freezes after a while\
<harjot> and the desktop locks up
<oxymoron> Torch: is it possible to rollback to the previous packages?
<harjot> unless i do ctl alt backspace, which then makes the windows  move then it restarts
<harjot> anyone have any idea/?
<harjot> its really annoying
<Torch> oxymoron: sure. if you have them.
<druidu> oxymoron: try mysql instead of mysql-server, don't remember the name of the service exactly
<oxymoron> Torch: I had them? :D
<harjot> also,, does superkaramba cause problems?
<Torch> druidu: mysql is the service name
<harjot> im on 8.04
<druidu> or just try a restart, maybe the problem fixes itself
<Torch> oxymoron: try to start the service with service mysql start
<oxymoron> Yay: * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                                                                                                                       [fail]
<Torch> oxymoron: that is all?
<oxymoron> oxymoron@oxymoron-desktop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/mysql force-reload
<oxymoron>  * Reloading MySQL database server mysqld                                                                                                                                             /usr/bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<oxymoron> error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<oxymoron> Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
<FloodBotK1> oxymoron: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oxymoron> yeye, only 4 rows
<Torch> oxymoron: reloading is pointless if it can't start
<oxymoron> Torch: I just trying to figure it out why it does not start xD
<Torch> oxymoron: are you familiar with bash scripting?
<genii> Probably because mysql user "root" or so is not allowed to server "localhost" but may be allowed to "127.0.0.1"
<Torch> genii: no.
<oxymoron> Torch: A little?
<Torch> oxymoron: take a look at /etc/init.d/mysql
<Torch> oxymoron: that's the script trying to start the server
<Torch> oxymoron: you might insert some debugging echos here and there (IF you know what you're doing)
<Torch> oxymoron: keep a backup copy of the file, though
<Torch> oxymoron: you might also just try to run "/usr/sbin/mysqld --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --user=mysql --pid-file=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid --socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock --port=3306" as root from a shell
<oxymoron> Torch: I think it is to complicated for me and i dont wanna mess it up.
<Zane> what is a good php5 editor?
<Torch> oxymoron: that's fine. then try to run it from a shell.
 * harjot thinks nobody has really taken notice of his question
<Torch> Zane: kate?
<oxymoron> Torch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/373369/
<Zane> ive used kate, i enjoy it
<Zane> is there a editor that adds the ending syntax for you
<Torch> oxymoron: very good, that looks helpful.
<phoenix_> hello everyone
<Zane> hello
<oxymoron> Torch: Ironic? :P
<Zane> is there a editor that adds the ending syntax for you?
<phoenix_> is it safe to enable the backports
<Torch> oxymoron: no irony.
<Zane> say for html, php, or css
<Torch> oxymoron: do what it says: run mysql_upgrade as root
<oxymoron> Torch: Define run? sudo mysql_upgrade does not work? :P
<druidu> oxymoron: check the logs, it might point to the real cause of startup error... sudo cat /var/log/syslog | grep mysql
<Torch> oxymoron: you do have the package mysql-server-5.1?
<jtholmes> where is the linux approved laptop list
<druidu> ah, nevermind that, you already know
<oxymoron> Torch: Yes?
<Torch> oxymoron: and you do have the file /usr/bin/mysql_upgrade ?
<Torch> oxymoron: if not, that might be the cause of the problem.
<oxymoron> Yay, Dolphin crashed ...
<oxymoron> How do I check if A file exist?
<Torch> oxymoron: in a shell with ls
<Torch> oxymoron: ls /usr/bin/mysql_ <tab>
<Torch> oxymoron: or ls /usr/bin/mysql_* and see what it shows
<oxymoron> Torch: What, it seems like the previous update deleted mysql-server ... xD
<Torch> oxymoron: i thought you had the mysql-server-5.1 package?
<oxymoron> Torch: So did I ... :S
<Torch> oxymoron: actually you don't? ;-)
<Torch> oxymoron: that's unlikely, though, because mysqld exists...
<oxymoron> Torch: I have been installed it before and with phpmyadmin and everything but I guess its removed when i updated the packages ...
<Torch> oxymoron: please pastebin the output of: dpkg -l '*mysql*' | grep ^ii
<Zane> so i guess, no one knows of a alternitive to kate?
<Zane> thank you for your time
<oxymoron> Zane: Zend Studio
<oxymoron> Torch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/373373/
<Torch> zanoi: i think kdevelop has php support, but i hardly ever use php, so i don't really know
<oxymoron> Torch: Ah finally it works <3
<Torch> oxymoron: err? what works? and why? ;-)
<oxymoron> Torch: Ine some mysterious way it could be so that I did not remember installed mysql-server and phpmyadmin since laste format of Linux partition xD - Mysql-server and phpadmin works ... because I installed them xD
<satepc> hey guys, I installed virtual box windows XP, is there anyway to make the windows xp window bigger?
<Torch> oxymoron: ok, great. so it's fine now?
<oxymoron> Torch: Yeah for the moment and hopefully forever :D Thanks for your hellp :)
<Torch> oxymoron: yw
<oxymoron> Torch: FInally I can focus on my web framework and not bug test mysql to ddiscover that I dont even have it installed ... lol :D What a retard I feel like ... and I should be good at computers and programming xD I even study master of engineering :D
<Torch> oxymoron: stupid mistakes happen all the time. don't worry about it. ;-)
<oxymoron> Torch: Yeah I know but still :P I dont think I am a computer geek after all xD
<oxymoron> Torch: Damn it I lost my flow sense in the framework ... because of the interuption :(
<mistrynitesh> can anyone suggest a blogging client for kubuntu available right out of the repos
<mistrynitesh> for jaunty that is
<oxymoron> If someone here have some suggestions when you code a new blog engine/CMS I would be glad have a discussion and listen on #kde-offtopic
<oxymoron> If someone here have some suggestions when you code a new blog engine/CMS I would be glad have a discussion and listen on #kubuntu-offtopic*
<oxymoron> crap :D
<oxymoron> #kubuntu-offtopic *
<druidu> hey! all the kde 4.4 packages for karmic are done building in the staging ppa (at least for i386 and amd64)
<jmichaelx> druidu: sweet
<jmichaelx> druidu: does that mean they are already available?
<druidu> but they're not yet added to the backports ppa
<jmichaelx> druidu: ok, i assume they will make it to the backports ppa at some time later today?
<druidu> so no, unless you really want them and add the staging repo, which is not recommended judging by its name "Kubuntu Package Staging (DON'T USE)"
<druidu> I hope so :)
<jmichaelx> lol, yeah, i will def not be adding the staging ppa
<buckfast> I'm watching a video, fullscreen and every now and then the mouse icon flickers through.
<kde185> hey at least you can watch a video fullscreen
<druidu> probably because you have an optical mouse... it sometimes moves a bit on its own
<jmichaelx> buckfast: is this maybe an issue with the combo of your vid driver and your compositing manager?
<jmichaelx> yeah, moving mouse could definitely cause that
 * druidu can't wait anymore, 4.4 staging ppa should now work for amd64 imho :P
<buckfast> jmichaelx: I have disabled desktop effects because I had problems with them
<jmichaelx> buckfast: so you do not think this is an issue with your mouse moving ever so slightly? is it sitting on glass, or in a situation where it gets some vibration?
<rmrfslash> no other OS has this problem. we can't blame issues like this on a mouse "moving on it's own"
<rmrfslash> it;s a bug
<Wicet> Anyone, is there even somewhat universal keybind for bringing up console in GUI?
<buckfast> jmichaelx: Mouse is on the table
<jmichaelx> rmrfslash: ok, i did not know that other people were experiencing the same issue. i run kubuntu karmic on a half dozen machines and have not encountered this issue
<rmrfslash> Alt+F2 then type "konsole"
<rmrfslash> I'm not.... but to me it sounds like a bug in the movie player or whatever you're watching
<rmrfslash> the mouse should be masked out completely
<rmrfslash> even if it moves, you shouldn't see it
<Wicet> rmrfslash, thanks
<genii> Wicet: I'd likely just do ctrl-alt-F(1-6)  then later alt-F7 to return to DE
<rmrfslash> it's a bug, go file it in launchpad
<buckfast> jmichaelx: I dont think the mouse is moving, the optical light is off when the flicker occurs
<Wicet> genii, works even better - sweet
<jmichaelx> buckfast: if the light is off, then it isn't a matter of the mouse moving. have you tried experimenting with different video players?
<rmrfslash> See, I'm one of those realists. I want things to work as advertised. Like Toyota. They're not telling customers to "giggle the gas pedal a little" they say "it's a defect and we're in trouble"
<rmrfslash> jiggle*
<jmichaelx> rmrfslash: bug reports made before a person has narrowed down what the issues are, are generally not helpful
<jmichaelx> also, the idea that kubuntu is the only OS that ever has this issue is highly questionable
<rmrfslash> the mouse showing through a movie player in any situation? there's no investigation. and Im not saying kubuntu has ever had this issue... and I don't even think it
<rmrfslash> s "klubutnu" it's probably vlc, mplayer, totem or whatever
<buckfast> jmichaelx: No, haven't experimented other players. What do you recommend besides SMPlayer?
<rmrfslash> vlc
<giuseppe_> ciao
<jmichaelx> rmrfslash: i thought buckfast was experiencing this issue, and you were not. maybe i misunderstood
<jmichaelx> buckfast: i would try possibly kaffeine and vlc, for starters
<Kage> buckfast: personally I just use straight mplayer from the console
<druidu> me too, mplayer-nogui rulz
<jmichaelx> true, mplayer instead of smplayer might also have different behavior
<druidu> also try dragon player, it's the official player for kde I guess
<Kage> dragon player has issues with subtitles
<buckfast> GUI is faster for me, I don't have to type in any directories or anything
<druidu> there's also gmplayer
<Kage> also... I think there is a kmplayer
<druidu> gtk gui for mplayer
<jmichaelx> i have never seen the value of dragon player, but i could be missing something. i generally use smplayer/mplayer, kaffeine or vlc, when using KDE
<druidu> yeah, definitely a lot of *mplayer players
<harolddong> kmplayer is pretty good if you're running kde
<jmichaelx> druidu: did you decide to dl 4.4 from staging ppa?
<druidu> jmichaelx: yep, downloading right now
<druidu> i386 and amd64 builds seem finished and kpackagekit didn't complain about any missing dependencies
<jmichaelx> druidu: sound very tempting, but i think i'll wait until it shows up in backports ppa
<druidu> I'll disable staging after the upgrade anyway :D
<druidu> what arch are you running? amd64?
<jmichaelx> yeah
<SiVA_> anyway to determine what the file locations are of the songs in my amarok playlist?
<buckfast> Can I somehow pause and minimize the video in mplayer with one keyboard press?
<jmichaelx> SiVA_: in your amarok settings, there used to be a way to get the path to show up. in amarok 2, i am not sure whether or not that option is still there
<Torch> SiVA_: via the properties dialog?
<jmichaelx> buckfast: did you still have your mose pointer problem in fullscreen with mplayer?
<Torch> SiVA_: "edit track details", to be precise.
 * jmichaelx has still not cozied up to amarok 2
<SiVA_> There is an "Export Playlist as" feature, but doesn't seem to save
<SiVA_> Torch: There are 50 files ... I don't want to go one by one. Would just like a list of the files, with directories, so I can work with it
<buckfast> jmichaelx: I'm testing it right now
<druidu> I like amarok, but I wish it did a better job in identifying artist names... I get a lot of duplicate entries because of casing differences or feat.X in id3 tags
<laboratorio> yeah
<jmichaelx> druidu: i just take the time to edit tags, etc, to eliminate that problem. do some players do a better job of *not* showing dupes, etc?
<BluesKaj> i don't understand all the playlist problems ppl have , i jus keep the music in a folder , when i want to listen to a tune i just choose it from the folder ...letting amarok organize you music seems create more grief than it's worth
<bob-has-an-imgbo> hi, i need help, i went to grub 2 after restart, choosed recovery mode, waiting, choosed "resume", tried to login with my nickname XYZ and my password nice123tree. btw these aren't mine but anyway i didn't worked, i just failed why? how can i fix it? i can still go to "root" instead "resume" BUT i don't want to be root in recovery shell. plz help
<buckfast> jmichaelx: Don't seem to get any mouse flicker with mplayer playing from console
<jmichaelx> buckfast: ok, this may somehow be a problem you will only experience with smplayer for some reason
<jmichaelx> buckfast: what video adapter are you using?
<Mamarok> SiVA_: which exact Amarok version are you using?
<MaximB> hi people
<druidu> jmichaelx: don't know, but I would definitely like a plugin that would do this for me... using some AI techniques probably
<MaximB> when would kde 4.4 (final, no rc) be in the repros ?
<jmichaelx> druidu: that would def be nice
<Martijn81> MaximB: it will be in the backports of 9.10
<Mamarok> MaximB: when the packages are ready, keep an eye on http://kubuntu.org
<buckfast> jmichaelx: Adapter? You mean driver?
<jmichaelx> buckfast: well, what card are you using
<jmichaelx> buckfast: card = adapter
<druidu> upgrade done, let's see how 4.4 behaves, brb :)
<buckfast> jmichaelx: Radeon HD 3970
<jmichaelx> buckfast: and i assume you are using fglrx?
<druidu> btw, what config directory should I delete when upgrading kde? ~/.kde ?
<bob-has-an-imgbo> hi how can i login in shell of recovery mode (not root)?
<bob-has-an-imgbo> my nick & pw aren't accepted by kubuntu
<jmichaelx> druidu: it has usually been .kde.... could be .kde4 or something. you'll have to look
<bob-has-an-imgbo> although with x i can log in
<druidu> `sudo init 1' maybe
<MaximB> strange, it says that I already have kdebase-bin 4:4.3.2
<MaximB> and I didn't update
<buckfast> jmichaelx: *3870 actually, and yes, I set it to use fglrx from the system settings panel
<SiVA_> gotta run, thanks for the help
<BluesKaj> bob-has-an-imgbo, did try an update and upgrade at the prompt , what ever the problem is might have been fixed overnight
<druidu> it's .kde alright
<MaximB> 4:4.3.2 supposed to be the latest ?
<jmichaelx> buckfast: ok, my guess is that you are more likely dealing with some kind of fglrx bug, instead of a kubuntu or mplayer/smplayer bug... proprietary AMD drivers have not been getting along well with newer Xorg versions the last year or so
<xvila> MaximB 4.3.5 was in the backports
<MaximB> o...so 4.4 isn't there yet ?
<Mamarok> MaximB: not yet, just a little patience :)
<druidu> MaximB: it's really close, should be in backports for karmic pretty soon
<MaximB> why backports and not official ?
<shiro_> I thought KDE said it was stable
<buckfast> jmichaelx: I had problems with KDE desktop effects too, switching videos from normal screen to fullscreen was laggy
<jmichaelx> MaximB: the policy of a number of distros is to not make (at least default) major package revision upgrades during the life of a release cycle
<bob-has-an-imgb1>  is it normal that num-pad does not work in shell?
<MaximB> k, I hope you will change the topic once 4.4 is out to the backports
<jmichaelx> buckfast: my guess is that this is an AMD/fglrx issue. i had the same problem in jaunty... i solved that issue by selling my AMD card on craigslist, and buying an nvidia card. harsh, but the easiest solution  available.
<MaximB> k, see you
<vzhik> Я так понял это не русский канал?
<bobbob1016> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jmichaelx> buckfast: my guess is also, that you will see better performance with your AMD card in Lucid
<jmichaelx> buckfast: using FOSS drivers, instead of AMD proprietary
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, nvidia isn't perfect in lucid either , there probs with some older cards , that worked in karmic
<buckfast> jmichaelx: what are foss drivers?
<BluesKaj> non proprietary, open source
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: that could well be. but a newer nvidia card that is supported by current nvidia drivers... although nouveau drivers are supposed to be in lucid, and that looks promising for older nvidia cards
<jmichaelx> buy*
<buckfast> I sure hope it gets fixed
<jmichaelx> buckfast: what i mean is that you may get a better experience in Lucid with your card, WITHOUT fglrx
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, well so far the nouveau driver hasn't lived up to expectations in lucid , but it's still early in the game
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: yeah, it looks really hopeful, but i have not used nouveau on anything yet
<jmichaelx> buckfast: do you have any other video cards laying around?
<buckfast> jmichaelx: not really
<BluesKaj> I'm ok with the 195 driver for my 7600gt ...works fine right now
<buckfast> jmichaelx: I also have some font problems with some applications, fonts look fuzzy and unreadable, for some of the KDE widgets for example
<jmichaelx> yeah, i use 195 on my 8500gt
<jmichaelx> it works really well.... far better than the amd radeon 2600xt i had previously been using
<jmichaelx> druidu: what have you got?
<jmichaelx> awesomeness, i hope
<druidu> yep, works perfectly
<jmichaelx> sweet
<druidu> I decided to keep my old .kde dir though, too much stuff to reconfigure
<druidu> I already had 4.4 rc2 anyway
<jmichaelx> druidu: ahh, well you did not need to delete .kde then
<druidu> $ apt-cache policy libqtcore4 ... Installed: 4:4.6.1-1ubuntu2~karmic1~ppa1
<druidu> good, this should fix that annoying plasma-crash bug
<jmichaelx> druidu: i only did that when i upgraded the first time to a 4.4 beta
<BluesKaj> good to hear some amd/ati cards are working well, I have an onboard (which is disabled) that might work as a backup if and when my aging nvidia bites the dust ")
<KDesk> did you install from the staging repo?
<bob-has-an-imgb1> thx everyone linux works fine now so far
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: some older ati cards work great with FOSS drivers... depending on the distro. i have 2 radeon 9000's - one in fedora 12, the other on debian lenny - and both run super with FOSS drivers
<jschall> where can i get 4.4?
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: i understand that radeon 9000s suck in kubuntu karmic, however
<jmichaelx> k/ubuntu karmic*
<jmichaelx> druidu: i am so tempted to follow in your footsteps
<druidu> KDesk: yeah, worked fine although there was one package which for some reason did not install at first, so I installed it using aptitude
<KDesk> druidu: hmm, lets see if I install it too from that repo. Are all the amd64/i386 packages ready?
<druidu> I looked in the logs, amd64 and i386 seem complete... and I can confirm the amd64 ones work
<druidu> I see there's a printer applet now
<druidu> damn, dolphin still crashes on drag-drop with alt-tab
<druidu> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging
<druidu> it is possible that not all packages are in yet... I see 2 packages were just added 18 minutes ago
<druidu> but the basic desktop stuff is there
<druidu> they'll probably push it to backports when it's complete
<olskolirc> how do I bring up the kubuntu resolution display box from the terminal please
<zegenie> olskolirc: type "kcmshell4 display"
<zegenie> is that the one?
<astromme> Is t planned to have 4.4 final in the Kubuntu Beta ppa?
<siki> hey guys
<BusMaster> hi, does anyone know how I can get kde 4.4 in my ubuntu setup? I intend to apt-get install kubuntu-desktop after adding the right repository
<siki> i need some help with a bash script
<binarylooks> BusMaster: its a matter of minutes. just a bit QA left
<siki> i want to use a variable outside a while loop
<siki> but its always zero then
<binarylooks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE
<binarylooks> BusMaster: ^
<astromme> binarylooks: what repository will 4.4 exist in? kubuntu beta ppa?
<siki> can anyone help me out?
<binarylooks> BusMaster: wait for the announcment on kubuntu.org, it'll have instructions
<binarylooks> BusMaster: and the PPA
<BusMaster> binarylooks, thanks. this helps al ot
<BusMaster> binarylooks, looks like I'll be pressing F5 a lot on kubuntu.org now :)
<pep_> hola
<genii> !es | pep_
<ubottu> pep_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<binarylooks> BusMaster: np: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports?field.series_filter=karmic
<binarylooks> BusMaster: thats the ppa, but wait for the packages to arrive first :-)
<oxymoron> I have been waiting a day now for 4.4, I want to know why it delays more and more?
<BusMaster> binarylooks, thinks. Once I add that ppa (and the packages arrive), can I just do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to pull in kde 4.4? I read your link about pureKDE, but I'd prefer to have both Gnome and KDE for now
<BusMaster> binarylooks, s/thinks/thanks
<binarylooks> BusMaster: yes
<zegenie> binarylooks: as soon as it is released, yes
<BusMaster> yay!
<oxymoron> BusMaster: What means yay?
<BusMaster> oxymoron, its an expression of delight, expressing my happiness that I'll soon be able to test drive KDE :)
<oxymoron> BusMaster: Really .... xD I meant if it was something special, thats all. I thought they have been released 4.4 or something :P
<BusMaster> oxymoron, I last tried KDE in Red Hat 7.2 I think.. I keep hearing of how awesome it has become
<binarylooks> currently, there is Quality Assurance (QA) going on, plus they want to include some other stuff (like a newer version of digikam)
<druidu> siki: what's the pb? pastebin the script or something
<oxymoron> BusMaster: Yeah I have been using it since 3.0 I think, when KDE 4.0 was released I got really excited :) I think it really compares to Apple OS X and Microsoft Windows now :)
<BusMaster> oxymoron, Microsoft Windows :(( ??
<BusMaster> oxymoron, I got disillusioned with desktop environments and used something called Enlightenment all these years. KDE is the big change..I'm *itching* to try it out
<Guest67076> hello
<Guest67076> i have registered name
<Guest67076> how can I force to use it by me?
<oxymoron> BusMaster: I know, Windows sucks ... but still my school force us to use it with some apps xD Then I need Photoshop as some other apps that still not is ported for Kubuntu or GN/Linux overall :P But KDE REALLY make a difference, I can really feel it now :) It is now just some more quirking, forking and designing left, but most of all focus on the applications and release more awesome apps togehter with some necessary protocols to get
<oxymoron> in touch with a large target :)
<FloodBotK1> oxymoron: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oxymoron> Oh please come on ...
<muhammed> hiç türk yok muaga burda
<muhammed> :D
<muhammed> vay arkadaş burda herkez ölmüs ben yaşamın olduğu bi yere gidiyorum
<muhammed> oramagomayınburamagoyun
<mfonda> how to upgrade to kde4.4?
<WaltzingAlong> mfonda: through existing kubuntu packages? http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4-rc-2
<mfonda> 4.4 released yesterday, not rc2 ?
<EagleScreen> mfonda: wait for packages to be ready
<mfonda> just wondering if actual version is available yet or have to wait a bit for package?
<mfonda> thanks EagleScreen
<WaltzingAlong> mfonda: correct. 4.4 was released yesterday. afaik those packages are not yet ready for kubuntu
<EagleScreen> i cannot connect to my wireless network using 4.4.0, so caution
<Goliath> hi
<Goliath> i suggest for the new kde to look something like this: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=sfl9qo&s=6
<Goliath> it will give kde a new and fresh look. many people dislike it a bit if it looks like windows
<Tatewaki> omg No!
<Tatewaki> that is just ugly if you ask me
<Goliath> i wanted something which doesnt look like windows
<Goliath> this looks more like mac osx
<Tatewaki> ehh no not relly
<Goliath> why not
<Tatewaki> and if you wish for the mac osx look there is a project for that
<Goliath> which one?
<Tatewaki> the only mac thing is the bar
<Goliath> i said looks like not that it copies max osx
<Goliath> inspired by it lets say
<Tatewaki> http://maketecheasier.com/turn-your-ubuntu-hardy-to-mac-osx-leopard/2008/07/23
<Goliath> but i hate it if it looks like windows
<oxymoron> Goliath: Why do you even bother make it look like Apples OS? :S
<Tatewaki> it dose not look like windows it just implements the same desktop filosifi
<WaltzingAlong> Goliath: make it look like you want to look. provide different themes
<Goliath> Tatewaki: i am sick of this philosophy
<dashkal> I'm in an interesting situation.  I'm on a machine still running feisty.  I can't find any packages anymore (404).  Is there a repository that still hosts feisty packages?  What I really want to do is get upgraded.
<Goliath> having used windows so many years
<Goliath> for example the gnome philosophy
<Goliath> is kind of nice
<WaltzingAlong> dashkal: upgraded to?
<Goliath> if they had a better toolkit, which they will get soon
<dashkal> Preferrably all the way up, but anything still alive would sufice.
<Tatewaki> it's using the same philosophy just it has 2 bars
<Tatewaki> you can get your kde to look like gnome if you wish
<Tatewaki> i like that i can make KDE look like i want
<Tatewaki> that is what i think is the power of KDE
<Tatewaki> beside you should not dismess a look just because windows looks a bit like that
<oxymoron> Tatewaki: I think the power of KDE is that it looks amazing by default xD
<KDesk> Tatewaki: I like lancelot,it is a bit slow.
<WaltzingAlong> dashkal: take a look at the upgrade notes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<dashkal> WaltzingAlong: Danke
<Tatewaki> oxymoron, i agree that it looks nice as it is, but it's nice that i can change the look if i feel like it
<WaltzingAlong> dashkal: bitte. should be able to perform an upgrade. check the section on unsupported (obsolete) versions. there are 2 links there about upgrading from an unsupported version
<binnyg> Hi, I installed 9.10 and it always hangs. I can login to the machine using ssh. Can someone point me to where to check for errors? logs? process that are hanging?
<oxymoron> Tatewaki: Yes it is nice :) I finally changed the KDM login screen for instance, the previous one was really ugly :D I though fixed autologin so I dont see that page now anyway :D
<WaltzingAlong> binnyg: when it hangs, you can still log in via ssh?
<binnyg> yes
<binnyg> I checked top and memory and processor are ok
<EagleScreen> binnyg: that is usually for graphics drivers
<binnyg> that is what I suspected but not sure how to fix it or where to look for errors
<oxymoron> Tatewaki: I just wait on the freaking 4.4, I really want it badly now :D This RC2 is a little bit laggy, so I really want the real smooth deal
<Tatewaki> oxymoron, i could not get the RC to work so i'm also just waiting... Like a kid on Christmas hehe
<BusMaster> oxymoron, that makes two of us, waiting for 4.4 ;)
<EagleScreen> the real smooth will come in Kubuntu 10.04
<BusMaster> EagleScreen, what'll be so special about it?
<WaltzingAlong> KDesk: along with the alt+f5 keyboard shortcut?
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: Yeah I noticed on Blueprints, heavy perfomance is on its way :D
<WaltzingAlong> BusMaster: lts
<BusMaster> oh
<binnyg> EagleScreen: What can I do to fix this?
<oxymoron> Tatewaki: RC works, but not smooth at the moment. SOme windows in taskbar just mess around and Lancelot hangs all the time as for notifier :P
<BusMaster> WaltzingAlong, lts == smooth? why should that be?
<KDesk> WaltzingAlong: hmm, i think it is a bit faster, can it be?
<EagleScreen> binnyg: fix what?
<binnyg> I am a programmer so any pointer to documentation or articles would be great.
<oxymoron> BusMaster, Tatewaki: Yeah like kids waiting on christmas. But I want it now, every other distro has it for now I think :P
<binnyg> it hangs every now and then and you said it is a driver issue
<Tatewaki> yeah but it looks like the compiling of the packages is failing
<darthanubis> is there no one who can compile the packages?
<EagleScreen> binnyg: pastebin your /var/log/xorg*
<WaltzingAlong> BusMaster: lts = long term service; afaik 10.04 will be the next LTS
<WaltzingAlong> !lucid | BusMaster
<ubottu> BusMaster: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<oxymoron> Tatewaki: Yeah, understandable but really annoying now, I have been waiting around 12 hours I think :P They said it should be out today but maybe I have to sleep one more night .D
<WaltzingAlong> !lts > BusMaster
<ubottu> BusMaster, please see my private message
<BusMaster> ok, got it
<Tatewaki> yeah but id also like it to be stable so i can wait
<Tatewaki> :)
<Tatewaki> but it's hard
<WaltzingAlong> Tatewaki: src not an option ? :)
<WaltzingAlong> na wait, will do you some good, Tatewaki
<Tatewaki> i know from gentoo how long it take to compile from src
<shiro_> Hay everyone, can I get some help with this weird problem. When I play music in Banshee all the other programs  that are use audio like youtube seem to crash and when I'm playing a video then open up Banshee none of my songs work, Is this a Gstreamer problem?
<Tatewaki> so if the bin is ready tomorrow it's proberly faster then me anyway
<Kovert> shiro_: flash?
<oxymoron> Tatewaki: So long time it cannot take I think, even if the waiting is because it must be tested and so on before goes public :P
<Tatewaki> when i compiled the old 3.5 it took 1 night
<Tatewaki> and that was if nothing went wrong
<ToxinPowe> oxymoron: I'm back, any news about 4.4 for karmic?
<oxymoron> Tatewaki: Slow CPU I guess ... I compiled KDE 4 before from trunk, took maybe 5 hours tops.
<oxymoron> ToxinPowe: Wlecome back from the dead :P No, I havent heard anything, just some more people joined the waiting :D
<ToxinPowe> oxymoron: ok xD, thanks
<KDesk> for the 4.4 packages in karmic. python-kde4 depends on python2.5 Why 2.5 and not 2.6?
<Tatewaki> that is almost a night for me ;) But yeah it was a slower cpu then the one i'm running now
<oxymoron> Tatewaki: Hehe alright :P
<WaltzingAlong> KDesk: apparently not using anything in 2.6 which is not in 2.5?
<KDesk> WaltzingAlong: but it depends on =2.5, not >=2.5. So now i have python2.5 and python 2.6
<druidu> I see they rebuilt the kdebase-workspace package for kde 4.4, wonder why
<WaltzingAlong> KDesk: and now we are just touching some of the tip of this iceberg called packaging
<druidu> btw, what's with the alt+f5 shortcut?
<oxymoron> druidu: Define rebuilt?
<druidu> well, a new version was uploaded 1 hour ago and now it's rebuilding
<druidu> in the staging ppa
<buckfast> How can I play media opened from filemanager with mplayer without having it open the default gui interface?
<druidu> I'm out, have fun with 4.4 when it comes out ;)
<dasen> Does anyone know when will kde 4.4 final show up for kubuntu?
<Mamarok> dasen: when it is ready, have an eye on http://kubuntu.org
<Mamarok> dasen: there are still some tests to do
<WaltzingAlong> buckfast: which interface would you like it to open?
<dasen> yeah, i know, was just wondering
<oxymoron> Mamarok: What tests? :)
<binarylooks> i think its time for the F5'ing to beging again :-)
<oxymoron> Mamarok: I mean is the packages compiled but you just testing it? :)
<soee> yup, they will start soon :)
<Mamarok> oxymoron: the packages are built and are now tested
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Which practicly means they are up in the near future, right? :P
<Mamarok> yes
<oxymoron> Mamarok: So if I am up at least 4 hours more I could maybe get 4.4 <3
<Mamarok> oxymoron: maybe, I can't tell how long it will take though :)
<ToxinPowe> I don't wait more, give my money back! oh wait... :s
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Yeah I am counting on it :P If you take your best shot, what do you personally think? I mean I could go to sleep and get it tomorrow, but do you think it is worth waiting? :P
<Kolia> lol
<binarylooks> oxymoron: don't go yet, this time it'll really happen :-)
<Mamarok> oxymoron: I can't tell since I am not one of the testers
<oxymoron> binarylooks: Yeah I hope so :D I really had been looking forward to it to be released ninth february but no, Kubuntu is slower than usual. I understand though, it takes time compile, testing and so on but still, I am like a little kid :D
<BusMaster> rats! my F5 key just wore out
<WaltzingAlong> oxymoron: guessing compilation time is not necessarily what takes the longest
<BusMaster> now its the time of the left mouse button :)
<binarylooks> oxymoron: I actually like the suspense and will be sad when it's over :-(
<oxymoron> binarylooks: I dont really like it really, I want it as when I expect it as the release schedule ... :P Sure Open SOurce, I shall not expect anything, but still :D
<BusMaster> oxymoron, if you get it within 4 hours do you think you'll get any sleep after that? Arn't you forgetting the playing time once the new toy is in place?
<oxymoron> WaltzingAlong: No they have been struggling around I guess and test it a lot :P
<binarylooks> oxymoron: you could use the waiting time with learning c++ and helping out?
<oxymoron> BusMaster: Hahaha, what too play with? :D The only thing i Want is the default eyecandy and smoothness everywhere :)
<WaltzingAlong> oxymoron: go to bed. get 4.4 later ;)
<BusMaster> oxymoron, good for you. I usually spend some time staring at it with stars in my eyes and drooling a bit
<binarylooks> Mamarok: maybe thats somethinf for the factoid "if you want faster releases, learn c++ and get into the dirt yourself"
<oxymoron> binarylooks: You wish :P I actually have been studying C++ 2 years at high school :D But I can say, I freaking hate the syntax literally by downgrading from PHP syntax to C++ even if C++ is far more powerful and complex :P
<Mamarok> binarylooks: learn packaging is already a good start I would say :)
<BusMaster> oxymoron, where are you from?
<oxymoron> BusMaster: Sweden :P You?
<BusMaster> oxymoron, mee  too
<Mamarok> OK folks, please remember the topic of this channel, discussions should go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<BusMaster> oxymoron, I kind of guessed you'd be from here
<oxymoron> BusMaster: Yeah? :P Must be my lousy english then :D
<Mamarok> BusMaster, oxymoron: please, take this to #kubuntu-offtopic
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Yes sorry, it is in PM now :P
<Mamarok> oxymoron: thank you :)
<oxymoron> Mamarok: You are welcome :) Sorry for going offtopic, I do it too often, but cant help it :D
<Mamarok> well, I am here to remind you, then :)
<apachelogger> heads up: landing of 4.4 for karmic imminent
<Mamarok> apachelogger: keeping up the heat? ;)
<apachelogger> :D
<binarylooks> (and he really knows what he is talking about)   :-)
<Kolia> darn too much suspense now, can't go to bed early as expected. Damned apachelogger :D
<Mamarok> Kolia: language...
<perry_>  i am having problems configuring for two instances of squid running on the same box see http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2a8d5bf1
<orion_> hi
<oxymoron> WEEEEEEE want KDE 4.4 NOWWWWWW! :D
<genii> !hi | orionns
<ubottu> orionns: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<orionns> kde 4.4 released?
<binarylooks> copying is happening as of now
<BusMaster> olééééé
<oxymoron> apachelogger: WHich launchpad source are we going to use?
<apachelogger> oxymoron: the one I mentioned on identi.ca :P
<binarylooks> hmmm, I have to see what this identi.ca is after all
<Mamarok> binarylooks: in the backports PPA
<oxymoron> apachelogger: Link to tag? :D
<oxymoron> apachelogger: Wow, what is this kind of theme and apps? :O http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_j9FwE_4iU7c/Sw1Og4GxeXI/AAAAAAAACgo/1qkF4piDWQs/s1600/snapshot056.png - Me WANT!!!!!!!
<binarylooks> search gaya on kde-look (or gaia)
<mauri> how is it possibile to specify in menu.lst or grub.cfg a root directory different by / (i.e. linnux installed under a subdirectory)
<oxymoron> binarylooks: Hmm not so awesome that it looked on that screenshot :P
<apachelogger> oxymoron: you must modify it
<binarylooks> hmmm, it actually should look exactly the same (except that the notification can't say ubuntu one, because it lives in apachelogger's basement)
<apachelogger> as usual with themes
<oxymoron> apachelogger: Ah too bad. I liked the silky glas touch on it and the icon layout :)
<oxymoron> And btw my friends, dont freak out but 4.4 is UP :D
<apachelogger> is that so? ;)
<oxymoron> apachelogger: Some of it anyway, not everyone :P
<binarylooks> hmm, that was a quick and smooth release :-)
<oxymoron> apachelogger: I forgot dist-upgrade though :D
<mauri> come si specifica in menu.lst un path divesdo da /
<mauri> how is it possibile to specify in menu.lst or grub.cfg a root directory different by / (i.e. linnux installed under a subdirectory)
<oxymoron> apachelogger: Btw, how do I reload KDE, do I just logout and in or reset x-server? And how do I do it? :)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Download Kubuntu 9.10: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu | KDE 4.4 in backports http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidelines | Regular helpers: #ubuntu-irc-helpers |
* Mamarok changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Download Kubuntu 9.10: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu | KDE 4.3.4 in backports | KDE SC 4.4 in the Kubuntu Bachports PPA: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidelines | Regular helpers: #ubuntu-irc-helpers |
<apachelogger> oxymoron: logout, though I recommend reboot
* Mamarok changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Download Kubuntu 9.10: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu | KDE 4.3.4 in backports | KDE SC 4.4 in the Kubuntu Backports PPA: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidelines | Regular helpers: #ubuntu-irc-helpers |
<Goliath> HEY
<Goliath> KDE Configuration Center> KDE Components> Add
<Goliath> Enter the commands for the program: cairo-dock -o (with OpenGL) or cairo-dock -c (without OpenGL
<Goliath> where is this
<FloodBotK1> Goliath: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oxymoron> apachelogger: Alright, thanks :) Well 5 MB/s download, nice server :D
<maco2> Goliath: what?
<oxymoron> Soon soon :D
<maco2> Goliath: the first bit could be system settings, but "kde components"?? no idea
<Mamarok> maybe KDE ressources?
<oxymoron> I hope nothing is broken, will be rebooting into the magic soon :D
<mauri> is it possibile innstall kubuntu in a posistion different from /
<Toph> i'm just installing Kubuntu 9.10 again and the same thing happens every time,, after the language selection my screen goes blank and everything stops,, any way around that?
<maco2> mauri: the top level of any linux system is /
<maco2> mauri: are you wanting to chroot it?
<BusMaster> i just did sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports;sudo apt-get update; am I now all set for getting kde 4.4 with just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<mauri> maco2: what i whant to do is tu put entire installation under a subdirectory
<mauri> maco2: i dont know if it is possibile and how to coonfigure grub.cfg o menu.lst and fstab
<binarylooks> Toph: isn't that when the partitioner starts?
<binarylooks> Toph: maybe try strating the partitioner from the live cd
<BusMaster> oxymoron, how do you verify before the installation begins if you are going to get 4.4 ?
<maco2> mauri: i suppose you could chroot into the subdirectory and bootstrap it... but you'd always have to boot the host OS and type "chroot /path/to/kubuntu" to get to it. and it probably wouldnt be able to have a running X
<Toph> binarylooks: i'm not sure,, my screen is black,, the install is probably waiting for some input
<binarylooks> Toph: that sounds bad. do you even get a live desktop session?
<Toph> binarylooks: i've had trouble with kubuntu and my Radeon hd 2400 video card Is that an issue?
<mauri> maco2: ok
<Toph> binarylooks: no,, this happens right after the language selection
<binarylooks> Toph: I'm not familiar with the Radeon cards, at which stage does everything go FUBAR?
<binarylooks> Toph: so you start the installer right from GRUB?
<Toph> binarylooks: i boot from the cd, i select 'Installation' and it begins until I select English as language and goes Black after that
<binarylooks> Toph: maybe try downloading a live cd or the alternative cd
<youness> #ubuntu-fr
<Toph> binarylooks: ok,, they will both give me the install for 9.10?
<binarylooks> Toph: yes and no....
<binarylooks> Toph: the first runs a live session from the cd from which you can install
<binarylooks> Toph: and the second has a different installer with no special graphics mode
<binarylooks> Toph: let me get the download site. wait a sec
<oxymoron_> binarylooks: Awesome I get some wining from my screen about wrong input timing ... how to solve? :P
<Toph> binarylooks: ,, as i understand it, i have the live cd. I can run Kubuntu off the cd without installing it just to try it, and I have the option of installing
<binarylooks> Toph: thats cool, so try the live option (i could'nt remember whether live and install are always in GRUB)
<Toph> binarylooks: ok,, i do believe the live works,, i'll try
<Toph> i mean, the live session works
<binarylooks> Toph: alternate can be found here:
<binarylooks> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/karmic/
<binarylooks> Toph: just in case
<binarylooks> Toph: so if live works, try running the installer from there
<Toph> binarylooks: ok,, thanks
<slow-motion> n8
<binarylooks> Thanks everybody for joining in the larmic kde release fun. I'll hit the pillow
<binarylooks> *karmic
<oxymoron_> How to solve this in Kubuntu when starting Akonadi and Kmail? "Could not access the outbox folder (Unknown error. (Could not fetch root collection of resource akonadi_maildir_resource_0.))."
<daskreech> BusMaster: apt-cache policy kdesomething
<daskreech> BusMaster: kdebase-workspace works for me
<Lars_G> The hordes! the hordes!
 * Lars_G runs away
<BusMaster> daskreech, thanks. I see 3 version with 4:4.4.0 at the top. so that will be installed, right?
<Tatewaki> I get error when starting KDE 4.4
<Tatewaki> plasma gets a segmentasion fault and terminates
<oxymoron_> My KDE 4.4 works well :)
<oxymoron_> I updated and did dist-upgrade several times before rebooting though just to make sure nothing was broken :P
<BusMaster> so when I sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, I get a string of packages which it depends on "..but it is not going to be installed" :(
<Tatewaki> i will try that oxymoron_
<Tatewaki> i can see that it will update more packages that way
<oxymoron_> Tatewaki: Only problem I got was a input unsynced with my scrren :P
<Tatewaki> BusMaster, you have to update your system not install kubuntu package (If you are using Kubuntu)
<BusMaster> Tatewaki, I am using ubuntu.
<Tatewaki> oxymoron_, well i will fix any nvidia shit later :)
<Mamarok> BusMaster: sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Tatewaki> Okay then the command should work
<BusMaster> Mamarok, ok..I forgot the dist-upgrade part. will try that
<oxymoron_> Tatewaki: For me it just worked with press ctrl+alt+f7 twice to switch screen back and forth :P
<[[^_^]]> bonsoir gens du salon
<oxymoron_> Mamarok: Btw, how do you enable grouping windows?
<Tatewaki> yay dist-upgrade worked oxymoron_
<[[^_^]]> :) au revoir...
<oxymoron_> Tatewaki: Nice :)
<Mamarok> oxymoron_: have a look at the videos on www.kde.org :)
<oxymoron_> Mamarok: Does not say how you do it? I have already watched them but I did not managed to do it myself xD
<Lars_G> and how do you choose/start the netbook plasma ver
<Mamarok> oxymoron_: I can't remember off hand, but normally dragging should work
<BusMaster> oooh, here comes 4.4 down the pipe :D
<Mamarok> Lars_G: if you install the kubuntu-betbook package it will use this by default
<Lars_G> ok
<Lars_G> betbooks are computers used by bookies?
<oxymoron_> Mamarok: Drag and drop does not work, I think you must enable it in systemsettings but I dont know how ...
<BusMaster> Lars_G, only if netbooks are computers used by nookies!
<harolddong> for the 4.4 update there like a dozen different virtuoso packages now. which ones need to be installed?  I'm guess not all of them
 * Lars_G highfives BusMaster 
<Lars_G> wtf's virtuoso btw?
<harolddong> virtuoso is the backend that nepomuk uses
<Lars_G> Ok, gonna go 4.4 on the desktop
<BusMaster> ok, rebooting into the new 4.4 desktop in 3..2..1..*poof*
<soee> boom:)
<jmichaelx> <-- started downloading 4.4
<harolddong> anybody what the difference between installing the virtuoso-nepomuk package and the virtuoso-server?  Looks like you can only install one or the other
<Mamarok> harolddong: the virtuoso-server package is replaced in KDE SC 4.4 anyway
<ToxinPowe> we can use the user password for virtuoso?
<harolddong> well what about the new virtuoso-opensource package?  It seems to actually install the need libs that virtuoso-nepomuk doesn't but it asks for passes to be setup for some reason.
<ewoerner> i don't see anything 4.4 related in backports yet :-(
<ewoerner> any idea when the packages might drop in?
<khaledgary> slt
<oxymoron_> Already have ;)
<khaledgary> hi
<oxymoron_> ewoerner: Check backports repositoury
<ToxinPowe> oxymoron_: me too! :_D
<ewoerner> oxymoron_: i did
<oxymoron_> ToxinPowe: :)
<ewoerner> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic-backports/kdelibs5 <-- shows 4.3.5
<oxymoron_> ewoerner: Have you made an apt-get update then? :) Stupid question but still
<ewoerner> i did
<oxymoron_> ewoerner: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu karmic main
<oxymoron_> ewoerner: If that does not work I dont know
<KDesk> ewoerner: that is the backport ppa, and the other is only backports. I think it is so.
<ewoerner> argh
<ewoerner> shame on me for not noticing
<ewoerner> yeah, you're right :-)
<baron86> Hello there.. I got a problem with the KpackageKit.. Anyone may help me..? i cant edit software Sources..
<harolddong> after upgrading to 4.4 I'm not getting a login screen, just garbled graphics.  anybosy know what the issue could be?
<baron86> How to upgrade to kde 4.4
<baron86> How can i add a repository manually?
<KDesk> baron86: you need to add the repository to your sources list
<KDesk> baron86: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<baron86> KDesk:  thnx man.. I have a problem with the Kpackage
<KDesk> baron86: like this:  kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<genii> or: echo "deb whatever" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update       etc
<baron86> i press edit software source
<baron86> and nothing happends
<baron86> i do prefer nano thanx
<KDesk> baron86: me too :)
<KDesk> baron86: for a graphical way:  kdesudo software-properties-kde
<baron86> baron86@Pirate-VAIO:/etc/apt$ kdesudo software-properties-kde
<baron86> Traceback (most recent call last):
<baron86>   File "/usr/bin/software-properties-kde", line 34, in <module>
<baron86>     from softwareproperties.kde.SoftwarePropertiesKDE import SoftwarePropertiesKDE
<baron86>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/softwareproperties/kde/SoftwarePropertiesKDE.py", line 40, in <module>
<baron86>     from PyKDE4.kdecore import ki18n, KUrl
<baron86> RuntimeError: the sip module implements API v7.0 but the PyKDE4.kdecore module requires API v6.0
<genii> !pastebin | baron86
<ubottu> baron86: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<KDesk> baron86: don't know exact;y the problem, but I suspect that you have some packages not in the right version. Try editing the sources list manualy and upgrading to KDE 4.4, and then I think it will work.
<baron86> i inserted the ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports  in the source list and had a major problem and just deleted it
<baron86> how do i upgrade to KDE 4.4 ?
<KDesk> baron86: sh, I think that is only for the graphical mode
<KDesk> baron86:  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu karmic main
<KDesk> baron86: that is the line you have to add to /etc/apt/sources.list
<p0lym0rf1c> hi all, why are half the kde 4.4 updates showing as blocked?
<baron86> lets see
<p0lym0rf1c> I show 96 updates an 72 blocked updates
<KDesk> baron86: after that, sudo aptitude update and then upgrade, or use apt, what you like best
<KDesk> p0lym0rf1c: maybe you have some dependencies and conflicts problems
<baron86> dont know the difference between them
<KDesk> brb
<genii> blocked updates usually require first a kernel upgrade,reboot, upgrade again, etc
<baron86> how do i update my kernel ?
<p0lym0rf1c> thanks genii I wil give that a shot
<genii> baron86: The first round of something like dist-upgrade does whatever kernel updates.
<bruno> ciao a tutti
<bazhang> !it | Guest10226
<ubottu> Guest10226: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jmho> how can I invoke the grub menu in lucid?
#kubuntu 2010-02-11
<jmho> or how can I otherwise get to a shell prompt (in lucid) ?
<AssociateX> I have a partition ext3 called storage. How can I give it read and write, no-execute to all my users?
<Karhu> does anyone use xmms2 ? with a graphical front end ?
<Karhu> or know of any nice ones ?
<Soul_Sample_> i have just upgraded to kde 4.4 and it broke my pulseaudio server. regular sound works, but i cannot have multiple applications access the sound card. any solution is ok (fix pulse, or fix multiple sources)
<Lars_G> what was the url for the 4.4 thingy?
<Lars_G> Oj... topic
<Lars_G> nvm
<frando> Hey. I just updated my whole system, now I'm running 9.10 and kde sc 4.4. I am right now using the radeon opensource driver, i've got a mobility radeon hd 2600 card. glxinfo tellx me direct rendering "yes" but when I enable kwin desktop effects i just get some grey boxes on the screen.
<frando> So my question: does kwin support compositing with radeon driver at all or do i have to use fglrx to get desktop effects?
<vbgunz> I just upgraded to 4.4. isn't there supposed to be a new option to remove the shadow from the theme? oxygen still has a pesky non-modifable shadow on the window border. wasn't this fixed?
<MWisBest> I recently tried to see if the virtuoso-server package bug was fixed (it wasn't) and now after uninstalling the whole virtuoso-server thing I have a cpu monitor up in the upper right corner of my screen. How do I get rid of it? I'm on Lucid.
<vbgunz> got it
<vbgunz> finally
<AssociateX>  I have a partition ext3 called storage2, how do I set it up in fstab to mount rw -x for all users on this computer? Kind of like how /tmp works.  I have googled the heck out of this.
<Goliath> v
<Goliath> does anyone know where the smplayer icon is located?
<vbgunz> anybody know why konversation after upgrading to 4.4 has random dots all throughout the titlebar area?
<vbgunz> anybody have dual screen with nvidia binary drivers, do you have dots on your titlebar if you drag your window to the top? what could be causing this?
<vbgunz> nepomuk after logging in, says, nepomuk not running. agent disabled. any solutions to anything above?
<ToxinPowe> vbgunz: I don't have dots on my titlebar
<ToxinPowe> dual screen+nvidia binary
<vbgunz> hmm, I have dual screens with nvidias binary and on screen 1 I have konversation right under a top panel and dots are intermittingly showing up. if I move the window the dots move or multiply or disappear. any window I move to that area gets the dots in the border
<vbgunz> I just upgraded to 4.4. this was not seen in 4.3
<ToxinPowe> my setup is almost the same top panel and konversation on 4.4
<ToxinPowe> I don't know sry :s
<vbgunz> what about nepomuk? anybody know what happend on the upgrade to 4.4?
<ToxinPowe> vbgunz: maybe with a fresh cfg, mv .kde .kde-OLD :m
<vbgunz> nepomuk indexing agent have been disabled
<vbgunz> ToxinPowe: yeah *but* damn, I really don't want to do that. too much counting on that folder :/
<ToxinPowe> yep, but you can move old folders if works
<vbgunz> performance regressed for me too. :/
<vbgunz> im gonna try creating a new user and seeing what happens on that account
<PenneitE> vbgunz: What method did you use to upgrade?
<vbgunz> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade using the ppa backports
<PenneitE> Okay, I was about to ask if these packages were safe to use
<PenneitE> Do you think I should upgrade then?
<PenneitE> Cause last time I tried to upgrade from 4.2 to 4.3 without waiting for the next release, I ended up regrettin it, too
<ToxinPowe> I update 2pcs, only 1 problem for know, with spanish keyboards
<vbgunz> gonna try something
<PenneitE> Plus it looks like the backports PPA is still having packages built right now
<PenneitE> *building
<ToxinPowe> bye
<whirleystar> aaackk!  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/qvfb', which is also in package qt-x11-free-dbg 3:3.3.8-b-5ubuntu3
<whirleystar> upgrading to 4.4 and i get above... i forget, how do you force overwrite?
<PenneitE> I'd like to know, too
<whirleystar> haha... i sounded like Cathy..... output is here: http://pastebin.com/m7f555872
<whirleystar> hmm.. after reading around --force-overwrite may not be the smart (or even right) thing to do.... anyone have any advice? (http://pastebin.com/m7f555872)
<JontheEchidna> the only thing bad that would happen is that using the dbg symbols to get backtraces for Qt3 apps wouldn't work
<whirleystar> JontheEchidna: sounds expendable... thanks
<JontheEchidna> the correct thing for the packagers to do to correct this issue is to just make these packages conflict each other
<JontheEchidna> well, speaking as on of them that's my position :P
<daskreech> !info rekonq lucid
<ubottu> rekonq (source: rekonq): KDE web browser based on Webkit. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 375 kB, installed size 1124 kB
<satepc> Can someone send me the packaging link for 4.4 kde kubuntu process?
<ansong> i'm sure this is an easy question but i haven't found an answer yet: i can't right click my desktop and get a menu anymore. i can right click files in dolphin, etc. just not the desktop
<ansong> just updated to 4.4
<ansong> hello?
<satepc> I don't think 4.4 is ready yet
<ansong> can anyone else not right click their desktop anymore?
<ansong> ok, seems to be solved by checking "different activity for each desktop" under system settings / desktop / multiple desktops
<ansong> what an intuitive spot to put that
<daskreech> ansong: you probably disabled all the menu plugins
<ansong> i probably should have renamed .kde before upgrading
<ansong> where would i have done that?
<daskreech> My memory might be bad but by right clicking on the Desktop :)
<satepc> kde 4.4 isn't ready for kubuntu I though
<satepc> t
<daskreech> satepc: good thing is that you don't need to use it :)
<ansong> lol, then i'm pretty sure it wasn't me. i didn't get anything right clicking the desktop
<ansong> what issues have you found satepc?
<satepc> daskreech:  any idea when it will be ready for kubuntu
<satepc> I haven't installed it yet ansong
<ansong> the looks have gotten better every time at  least
<satepc> Wanna show a screenshot :p
<ansong> srslly?
<daskreech> satepc: Look in the topic :)
<satepc> What topic?
<daskreech> the one you get by typing /topic
<satepc> ah
<ansong> chat in offtopic? oops
<satepc> how do you install it?
<daskreech> satepc: http://www.kubuntu.org
<ansong> i followed the directions on that site. didn't take too long.
<ansong> i'll head into offtopic now
<satepc> Im not on irc for links, I'm here for real time help
<ansong> what's the issue you're having satepc?
<satepc> I'm just trying to figure out how to install kde4.4
<satepc> I have 4.3
<jadamcze> satepc: Add the kubuntu backports ppa, install updated packages.
<ansong> what he said
<satepc> Yup got it working now
<satepc> wow kubuntu worked all day getting this packaged
<satepc> Now what ansong just reboot?
<tsimpson> you don't need to reboot, just logout and back in again
<satepc> I logged out, but what is different?
<tsimpson> open a KDE app, go to Help -> About KDE, look at the version
<satepc> 4.35
<ansong> did you use the kpackagekit or a aptitude / apt-get on the command line?
<tsimpson> you haven't upgraded then, open your package manager and upgrade or use "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<ansong> the dist-upgrade was necessary. i forgot and just ran upgrade which updated a lot but didn't go all the way
<satepc> koackage
<satepc> ummm
<satepc> I rebooted, its still saying 4.4
<satepc> i checked kb3 app
<satepc> 4.3*
<kde185> quick question: how do I close applications when using kde 4.4 with the plasma netbook shell
<kde185> meh I guess I can just try and figure it out
<Izinucs> YeeeeHaa.. I just got Twinkle to connect to my office PBX.. cool kde app
<pushax> hi all.  Can someone tell me the device name for Pulseaudio?  I ahve xvidcaputre and I want to capture audio but don't knwo the device name it asks.  I looked in /dev and no find
<jschall> what, we have this dumbass indicator applet thing on kubuntu now? how do i ditch it? it followed me all the way from gnome, apparently.
<jschall> oops, i just deleted my panel.
<tallen> i cant find anyone else with this problem: after installing kde4.4 from the karmic-backports ppa it no longer boots into kde.  Ctrl+Alt+F1 is scrambled also.
<tallen> Ctrl+Alt+F7 shows a black screen with the cursor and a messagebox about unable to load the oxygen theme...
<tallen> i also apt-get remove'd kde (as best i could) and re-installed 4.4
<jschall> what causes "blocked updates?"
<tallen> jschall: many things...unmet dependencies (ie broken packages, missing apt sources, etc) for one
<darthanubis> thx for the 4.4
<darthanubis> those upgrading don't discard the beta ppa just yet
<darthanubis> still depends in there you need
<vbgunz> I have a list of packages for apt-get or aptitude. I need to remove packages from this list that will automatically be installed. how do I go about that?
<scunizi> vbgunz: since you posted in 2 channels.. I'll bite.. are you talking about an update?
<vbgunz> scunizi: I have a list of packages I originally got from dpkg --get-selections. thing is, its huge. 664 packages. I know some if not most of those packages are dependencies. I want to filter that list into a readable list of packages. otherwise it is cryptic
<vbgunz> I am just trying to filter out the names of packages in that list that are automatically going to be installed based in another package actually depending on it
<scunizi> vbgunz: what was the original intent.. to list all the main packages?
<vbgunz> for example: libssl-dev Depends zlib1g-dev ... so remove libssl-dev from that long list
<vbgunz> scunizi: pretty much. only show the main packages.
<scunizi> ah.. ok.. do you have to do this via dpkg or would you be willing to get that list in a different fashion?
<vbgunz> scunizi: I already got the list but other than that, I am cool with whatever works :)
<vbgunz> what do you have in mind?
<scunizi> ok.. there's a web page that shows all the main packages broken down by repo ie Main, backports, by release version etc.. packages.ubuntu.com
<F40PH> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, tsimpson, jpds, seth_k, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, trappist, crimsun, seth, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici, jussi01, ikonia, Mamarok, ryanakca or maco
<vbgunz> I should have a list just like that in text form I believe on my very system. I don't know where it is or what its called :/
<genii> F40PH: Don't do that
<F40PH> !ops
<F40PH> i just did
<F40PH> !ops
<rumpsy> Wat for
<scunizi> vbgunz: possibly but I don't either.. perhaps in /etc/apt but I'm guessing
<scunizi> vbgunz: maybe sudo updatedb and then locate *.deb
<vbgunz> I can find the debs :(
<vbgunz> scunizi: thanks for trying to help. I wish dpkg was smart enough to figure it out
<scunizi> vbgunz: have you "man dpkg" 'd yet?.. (wish hope and a prayer)
<vbgunz> no, using --get-selections is what I am referring too. im in it now, though I am betting its not there. I tried this before and failed
<darthanubis> nepomuk keeps stopping after login
<scunizi> vbgunz: I'm checking on #linux .. you've got my curiosity up :)
<harolddo1g> anybody had a problem booting after installing 4.4?
<vbgunz> scunizi: apt-cache has some good stuff
<vbgunz> apt-cache dump is looking promising
<scunizi> vbgunz: there's got to be more "switches" to narrow it down
<vbgunz> yeah, be sweet I can get a python dictionary out of the deal ;)
<vbgunz> scunizi: hmm, apt-cache is really looking up right now
<vbgunz> thanks you for your interest. worse comes to worse, I'll try parsing some of this stuff
<Kage> Night all!
<scunizi> this is the fun stuff
<vbgunz> scunizi:  it appears apt-cache depends <my list of packages> will get me a good list to start parsing. im anxious. going to reinvent a wheel or two :)
<tsimpson> why do you need to prune the list?
<scunizi> vbgunz: check out dpkg -l \* | grep '^[^i]i'
<tsimpson> you don't need the '*', "dpkg -l|egrep '^ii'" will work
<vbgunz> scunizi: nothing
<vbgunz> I just piped apt-cache depends <mylist> to a file and am checking that out quick
<scunizi> tsimpson: we're trying to get a list of packages available without the dependancies associated with them.. is that the right way?
<tsimpson> scunizi: my question is, why is that needed?
<tsimpson> "dpk -l|egrep '^ii'" lists _all_ installed packages
<scunizi> tsimpson: not sure but that's what vbgunz is trying to do
<scunizi> tsimpson: I think he want a list of the repo packages available... main packages without dependancies
<tsimpson> if you just want a list of default packages, look at the dependencies of ubuntu-minimal, ubuntu-standard, and kubuntu-desktop
<scunizi> tsimpson: where do you find that list
<vbgunz> tsimpson: that is not the list I am looking for
<tsimpson> scunizi: either "apt-cache show <package>" or "apt-cache depends <package>"
<tsimpson> vbgunz: so what are you trying to do exactly?
<vbgunz> tsimpson: I could be far off. kubuntu has or had or damn I couldn't find it a way to let me know my own downloading history. some times I download packages that have many dependencies. if I remember to remove the package the dependencies go. thats fine. but over the span of about 3 years. whoa. too many. its nuts :(
<scunizi> vbgunz: apt-get autoremove or autoclean
<tsimpson> !deborphan
<vbgunz> so I am just trying to filter a long list I got from dpkg-selections into a list of main packages in which I know I installed or know I need. its hard running through 664 packages atm... I would like to filter it down even further
<ubottu> deborphan is a program used to clean up packages that are no longer needed (install from Synaptic/Adept).
<tsimpson> you can use deborphan to remove packages that nothing depends on
<bobbob1016> I added backports, did apt-get update, but I get a lot of unresolvable dependencies, is tehere another repo to add?
<bobbob1016> there*
<scunizi> tsimpson: that's a new one for me.. never knew that existed.. thanks
<vbgunz> scunizi: autoclean autoremove are awesome. when you know the main packahe you're removing. my case is about 3 years of cli apps, etc
<scunizi> vbgunz: I use it on occation and it seems to clean things that are no longer needed.. dependancies and such.. perhaps deborphan will work for you as tsimpson suggested.
<tsimpson> just be careful not to remove anything you're not sure about
<tsimpson> if it starts with "lib", "linux", "ubuntu" or "kubuntu", leave it :)
<vbgunz> scunizi: deborphan not really. kubuntu already does most of it. my issue is not in finding the packages I have installed *but* filtering a list of packages I have that I haven't even installed yet
<scunizi> with deborphan? .. if it's orphaned then shouldn't it have no other packages dependant on it?
<vbgunz> scunizi: the list of packages I have are not installed
<vbgunz> i am going through this list to run it through apt-get
<scunizi> k
<vbgunz> I think I can parse the apt-cache depends list enough for me to do what needs to be done
<tsimpson> vbgunz: use something like
<tsimpson> while read pkg; do dpkg -l|egrep '^ii'|grep -q $pkg || echo "You need to install $pkg";done < my_package_list
<vbgunz> tsimpson: hold up. too much cli-fu right there atm
<vbgunz> :)
<harolddo1g> what are the computer visionn libraries (libcv1, livcvaux1 & libhighgui1) for and why did they get pulled in when I did a dist-upgrade?
<tsimpson> or: dpkg -l|egrep '^ii'|awk '{print $2}' > installed; while read pkg; do egrep -q "^$pkg$" installed || echo "$pkg"
<tsimpson> vbgunz: "dpkg -l|egrep '^ii' > installed" dumps your installed packages to a file called "installed"
<scunizi> harolddo1g: dist-upgrade pulls in new version of available packages
<tsimpson> vbgunz: "while read pkg; do egrep -q "^$pkg$" installed || echo "$pkg" < wanted_packages" will read each line from "wanted_packages" and check for that line in "installed", if it's not there it'll print out the line (package)
<tsimpson> bash is fun :)
<vbgunz> yeah you got the fu ;)
<harolddo1g> yeah these packages weren't installed before though. I'm wondering if it has something to with the fact that I cant get a login screen after upgrading to 4.4
<scunizi> harolddo1g: perhaps.. reboot to find out :)
<harolddo1g> I've done that a few times now
<harolddo1g> funny thing is right after installing 4.4 I could get a login screen, just garbled graphics.  then dist-upgrade pulled in these computer vision libs.  now aptitude update is wanting to remove them
<harolddo1g> *I mean right after installing 4.4 I COULDN'T get a loginn screen
<harolddo1g> nobody has had a problem with 4.4 like that?
<harolddo1g> hmmm
<bobbob1016> harolddo1g, What repos did you use?
<harolddo1g> kubuntu-ppa backports repo
<bobbob1016> harolddo1g, Because I have the same repo and I'm getting unresolved dependencies
<harolddo1g> yeah me too kdeartwork and kdetoys won't fully update for me.  BUt that wouldn't effect the boot would it?
<harolddo1g> I can boot into the recovery mode and then just choose continue regular to get to a console login... but if I just try and do a regular boot the screen glitches out before it evenn gets to the login screen so I can't even choose console login
<bobbob1016> harolddo1g, I think your booting is a different issue.  KDE has nothing to do with "booting" as such, it is just a gui.  Hard to explain.  Do you see your bios screen?  Then Grub or your bootloader?  Then any linux screen?
<harolddo1g> bootloader shows up fine.  the problem has got to be with one of the packages I just updated, which were all kde packages. As I said once go through recovery I can console login just, like I'm doing now, but as soon as the grapical elements try and run it glitches out
<harolddo1g> how do you reconfigure the xserver on karmic?
<bretzel> My god! KDE 4.4.0 from backport screwed ALL apt!!! cannot do any updates anymore!
<harolddo1g> is there another source for 4.4 besides the backports repo?
<bretzel> /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs5_4%3a4.4.0-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa1_i386.deb brokes I relly need kdelibs and -dev
<jadamcze> bretzel: have you tried -f with apt-get ?
<harolddo1g> the dependency problems with the 4.4 backports repo seems to boil down the packages wanting a different version of libkscreensaver than is available. without it kdeartwork and kdetoys won't update
<bretzel> yes that's what showed the error above
<bretzel> harol... : seems more than just libkscreensaver and kopte! LOTS of pkg are screwed
<bretzel> I even did ( useless ) apt-get upgrade -f
<harolddo1g> well I assumed somethinng was really wrong with it somewhere since updating to it ruined my ability to login graphically
<bretzel> Kubuntu admins/dev got horribly too fast and really screwed up our kde systems!
<bretzel> I am in a very stressed project development and I will have to wipeout Kubuntu isntallation!
<FeasibilityStudy> I am trying to update KDE via the ppa.  However I am getting 54 blocked updates.  I tried installing these yesterday and borked my system.  Is there anything I should do to install this? or should I just disable the ppa?
<darthanubis> you not use kpagageit
<darthanubis> it is terrible
<darthanubis> use synaptic
<FeasibilityStudy> im not
<darthanubis> or the cli
<FeasibilityStudy> I am using aptitude
<darthanubis> wow
<darthanubis> well I used synaptic and running 4.4 right now perfectly
<FeasibilityStudy> you didn't have blocked updates?
<darthanubis> I know I know, I would have perfererred not to install synaptic but it is the best thing going
<darthanubis> no
<darthanubis> I had the beta ppa and then added the backports ppa
<darthanubis> thy both must be enabled
<darthanubis> they
<FeasibilityStudy> Here is how I have the Kubuntu-ppa-backports in my sources.list:
<FeasibilityStudy> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<FeasibilityStudy>  
<FeasibilityStudy> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu karmic main
<darthanubis> yeah I don't manually edit my source.list
<darthanubis> no need to
<FeasibilityStudy> is that correct?
<darthanubis> looks fine
<FeasibilityStudy> well I am getting 54 blocked updates
<FeasibilityStudy> ands that is what screwed me up yesterday..So obviously I am doing something wrong
<darthanubis> what does apt-get dsy?
<darthanubis> say?
<FeasibilityStudy> also I have the regular kubuntu backports enabled as well.
<darthanubis> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<FireCrotch> do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to get the latest kde
<FireCrotch> the updates are blocked because they require the installation of some new packages, not just upgrades of older ones
<FeasibilityStudy> ok thats it..
<FeasibilityStudy> DUH
<FeasibilityStudy> thanks fire
<darthanubis> knew it
<FeasibilityStudy> I was just trying to upgrade
<darthanubis> thats why I said skip aptitude
<FireCrotch> I hate the new way of choosing plasma widgets
<darthanubis> me too
<FireCrotch> is there a way to get back the old dialog-based system?
<FeasibilityStudy> i guess I will find out when it installs..  Overall I hope it is better
<FireCrotch> ooo there's a pidgin plasmoid now
<FireCrotch> oh wait thats not useful at all
<FireCrotch> at least not on my laptop
<Guest43621> asl
<Guest43621> asl
<darthanubis>  ooo there's a pidgin plasmoid now???
<FireCrotch> well this does not bode well... kdeinit4 just segfaulted on me
<FeasibilityStudy> ok im done installing.. Going to logout.  :::Crosses fingers:::
<naught101> what's the equivalent of kdebase-dev for kde3? I'm trying to compile a qt3 app (kxmleditor) and all it tells me is onfigure: error: Can't find X includes.
<rethus> how can i start firestarter as root without enter a password at kde-boottime?
<FeasibilityStudy> rethus: get rid of firestarter and use ufw/gufw
<rethus> i like firestarter, has a nice - quite easy gui
<rethus> and overview of all access attempts
<rethus> but did u know how i can start a programm as root without every startup to enter the passwd?
<pucko-> is it only me that get a dependency problem with kdeartwork sc 4.4 not installing (it wants kscreensaver 4:4.4.0a, but only 4:4.4.0 is available)
<pucko-> ?
<e_t_> After the upgrade to 4.4, my virtual terminals are invisible. I think it's something to do with kdm. Is there a fix for it?
<pucko-> e_t_, probably in kdmrc as you said. I noticed that it removed the line "ConsoleTTYs=tty1,tty2,tty3,tty4,tty5,tty6" from mine during upgrade.
<pucko-> you should probably have a kdmrc.dpkg-old in there so you can check what it changed
<e_t_> where would I find that>
<e_t_> ?
<pucko-> in /etc/kde4/kdm
<pucko-> e_t_, were you able to install kdeartwork (or kscreensaver) in your upgrade?
<e_t_> No. Aptitude wanted to downgrade it to 4.3.4
<pucko-> ok
<harolddo1g> libkscreensaver is the wrong version I have the same problem
<e_t_> kdmrc and kdmrc.dpkg-old are substantially identical for me.
<harolddo1g> Could a kdmrc problem also be the reason my machine won't boot to a graphical login since updating to 4.4?
<pucko-> oh, I have to very different kdmrc files there.
<e_t_> harolddo1g: you've probably got the same problem I have. Can you see anything in your virtual terminals?
<pucko-> but I guess it added mostly comments
<harolddo1g> I can do a console login if I go through the recovery option in the boot menu and terminals work
<e_t_> When Kubuntu loads, the bar scrolls across the screen, the screen goes crazy with colors, then black. Then I get the spinning cursor, a flash of crazy color and I see the login screen for a second. From then on, I see only a blinking cursor, but if I type my password, it will begin logging in. Weird.
<harolddo1g> yeah I get the weird colors.  it looks like an 8bit videgame gltch or something. I dont get the login for a moment like you do though.. I havent tried just typing the pass to see what happens
<e_t_> Once I'm logged in, everything works wonderfully.
<harolddo1g> guess I could try just typing my password
<jschall> i'm trying to install 4.4 and a whole bunch of packages were "kept back"
<jschall> this is getting really annoying and i wish it would explain why packages are being kept back.
<darthanubis> jschall: use apt-get
<jschall> so now a bunch of stuff is broken
<darthanubis> jschall: because you have no idea what you are doing
<jschall> darthanubis: i was using apt-get initially and it kept packages back so now i'm trying aptitude
<darthanubis> don't blame others
<darthanubis> use apt-get
<darthanubis> sudo apt-get dusit-upgrade
<jschall> darthanubis: ok, how?
<darthanubis> did you do that?
<jschall> there we go
<darthanubis> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jschall> cool, thanks!
<darthanubis> sheesh
<jussi01> darthanubis: keep it friendly please. :)
<darthanubis> np
<darthanubis> you tell me to keep it friendly. I thought help was considered friendly?
<jschall> i'm not blaming anyone. if it had a damn hint that said (try dist-upgrade) or something it would be a lot nicer
<jschall> but it is my fault for not knowing that
<darthanubis> jussi01: he was the one getting ready to rip your community a new one
<jschall> darthanubis: i have no problem taking responsibility for not knowing why free software works, and i have no problem politely helping others with their issues when i know how.
<jschall> by the way, why does aptitude behave differently from apt-get?
<darthanubis> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/apt-get-vs.-aptitude-363365/
<darthanubis> http://pthree.org/2007/08/12/aptitude-vs-apt-get/
<darthanubis> jussi01: s the ops have my name on pounce huh?
<jussi01> darthanubis: none as far as I know, I just noticed you telling a user "because you have no idea what you are doing" which didnt seem overly friendly to me.
<darthanubis> hmph. I suposse.
<darthanubis> jschall: I have anger management issues. Nothing personal.
<vbgunz> anyone know whtss up with the KDE 4.4 nepomuk indexing agent being disabled at start up?
<harolddong> does the tag database actually work for anybody yet in 4.4?
<Bonst4r> strigi even works yet?
<harolddong> nepomuk strigi was actually working fine in 4.3 if you set it up with the sesame backend. tagging and search were slow but usable. since they have gone to 4.4 and virtuso it's been pretty screwed
<vbgunz> hmm. seems KDE 4.4 in Kubuntu is more beta than stable. runner just crashed. konsole just froze. effects are badly shot. window grouping sort of breaks the entire group :/
<vbgunz> I applaud the devs for trying hard to stay as up to date as possible and as fast as possible but 4.4 seems really borked :(
<harolddong> you get tagging to work fine but I havent been able to get the search to recognize the tag database since vituoso so its useless
<Bonst4r> loLs best not to try to hard
<jussi01> vbgunz: its in a PPA, you run it at your own risk ;) I assume you have restarted kde since the update?
<harolddong> its one of the coolest new kde features it's frustrating that they just can't get it to work
<vbgunz> yeah several times I rebooted. usually I trust the ppa but I guess on something this big well, probably wasn
<vbgunz> the brightest idea*
<jussi01> vbgunz: pop into #kubuntu-devel and let them know the issues, Im sure theyll try fix them if they can.
<darthanubis> vbgunz: http://socceroosd.blogspot.com/2010/02/kubuntu-karmic-kde-44-and-nepomuk.html
<crissi> hello. when kde 4.4.0 packages will be available for jaunty (http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu)?
<vbgunz> jussi01: what is frightening is, almost everything is broken and this was pretty much a clean upgrade from 9.10.
<darthanubis> it works fine
<darthanubis> nothing is broken
<darthanubis> it is all user error
<darthanubis> relax
<jussi01> darthanubis: again, not so friendly ;)
<darthanubis> matter of opinion I guess
<darthanubis> I'd find it friendly to know my software was not garbage, and that I was overlooking something
<darthanubis> Something I could fix and was given a link to by some anonymous who did not have to
<darthanubis> i find that extremely friendly
<darthanubis> I don't talk down to peopel
<darthanubis> seems to the ubuntu way is to assume people are idiots with the emotional maturity level of 12yr olds
<vbgunz> darthanubis: no joke. im not kidding. I just did a fresh install of the root partition. updated, dist-upgraded, enabled the ppa, did another update and dist-upgrade. so many things are broken. I been using k/ubuntu for years. this is pretty much out of the box experience. so many things aren't working like they should. just doesn't seem stable. more beta if anything :(
<darthanubis> but, that is a matter of opinion as well
<darthanubis> vbgunz: that is strange
<darthanubis> vbgunz: I just upgraded from RC2 a few hours ago, and all is stable
<vbgunz> im gonna try that virtuoso walkthrough from the blog link
<darthanubis> jussi01: see, he is not crying. Why don't you at least wait til someone is offended?
<fincan> hello, I have a problem with amarok after upgrading to 4.4, whenever I start the amarok, it crashes and I read a solution that I should disable aoutamtic cover fetching but how can I disable it?
<darthanubis> vbgunz: it is really just a matter of deleting the nepomuk folder
<darthanubis> but since you clean installed that should not be an issue
<darthanubis> fincan: it is in the options of course
<fincan> darthanubis: in amarok?
<darthanubis> thats what you asked about?
<darthanubis> the options of the discussed program yes
<fincan> darthanubis: but amarok craches too fast before I can reach options :)
<darthanubis> not that sucks
<darthanubis> now
<darthanubis> delete amaroks folder
<vbgunz> gonna try and see whats up, brb
<darthanubis> amarok no longer plays sound
<Bonst4r> make some noise
<darthanubis> weird neither is juk
<darthanubis> what did I do?
<sheytan> HI there. I've got kubuntu backports ppa, and it shows  me that i've got 78updates  and 55 blocked updates of KDE 4.4. What should i do?
<Bonst4r> dist-upgrade?
<vbgunz> still get the nepomuk agent disabled notification. following the steps on the blog and trying to mv the nepomuk folder into a backup.
<sheytan> Bonst4r should I?
<Bonst4r> yea
<Bonst4r> update then dist-upgrade
<darthanubis> vbgunz: I persobnally scraped the whole neomuk dir
<sheytan> Ok, it will not broke anything?:D
<Bonst4r> dont think so
<darthanubis> there are no guarantees
<darthanubis> but it is how ppl are upgrading
<sheytan> OK, will try ;)
<Bonst4r> well
<Bonst4r> i removed the betas and rc 1st
<Bonst4r> then installed the final
<Bonst4r> just in case
<sheytan> I've got 4.3.5 now ;)
<vbgunz> darthanubis: rather than scrap the I pretty much moved it out of there
<vbgunz> didn't want to just delete it
<darthanubis> it will be rebuilt anyway
<darthanubis> you don't have anything in it with a clean install
<vbgunz> darthanubis: I am still using my home directory
<darthanubis> has nothign to do with your home dir
<darthanubis> the db will be rebuilt
<FeasibilityStudy> darthanubis: do you happen to post over at BBR forums?
<vbgunz> you're talking about the ~/.kde/share/apps/nepomuk folder? thats carried over from my old install as it sits in my home dir
<darthanubis> FeasibilityStudy: yes
<FeasibilityStudy> darthanubis: so do I ;)
<darthanubis> vbgunz: i c
<daskreech> vbgunz: you fixed something earlier
<darthanubis> FeasibilityStudy: ;) How did you find me :-P
<FeasibilityStudy> stalking it's a challenge, but rewarding. ;)
<vbgunz> daskreech: ?
<daskreech> vbgunz: How did you do it?
<daskreech> vbgunz: Sorry 3:30 am here
<vbgunz> daskreech: what did I fix?
<FeasibilityStudy> I like 4.4 pretty well.  One thing that is annoying is how to get icons onto the Desktop folder
<daskreech> You had said you were looking to fix something then you said never mind I found it and left
<daskreech> Didn't get a chance to ask where the setting was
<daskreech> Shadow or something?
<vbgunz> usually I post my findings. I wish I could remember :/
<vbgunz> I'll check my logs
<ubuntuku> just upgraded to 4.4, but kdeartwork kscreensaver seems to be broken
<vbgunz> ubuntuku: watch out, that could be a matter of opinion ;)
<ubuntuku> :)
<daskreech> FeasibilityStudy: How do get them there?
<ubuntuku> did you get those packages working?
<daskreech> FeasibilityStudy: You mean to overlay an image on the Desktop Folder in Dolphin? Or get things to turn up as iconson the Desktop ?
<vbgunz> man. I am using konversation and stumbled on a real subtle bug or something. I am running through my logs and the find next and find previous buttons have sort of swapped meaning :/
<FeasibilityStudy> daskreech: in 4.3 I could go to my menu and drag and drop an icon into the "folder view" on dsktop
<FeasibilityStudy> now I cant
<daskreech> FeasibilityStudy: Menu as in KDE app menu?
<FeasibilityStudy> menu as in start menu
<FeasibilityStudy> bottom left of screen
<daskreech> FeasibilityStudy: Huh. Never tried that. But it should create a .desktop file if it does work
<vbgunz> daskreech: found it
<vbgunz> daskreech: the shadow around the windows can now be modified in 4.4. in other words you can even turn them off. I been waiting for that forever :)
<vbgunz> daskreech: systemsettings > window (something like that ;)
<vbgunz> is their a prerequisite when using nvidia binaries directly from nvidia? am I suppposed to install the modalias packages anyway?
<daskreech> I'd guess no. You just manage the mods to the kernel yourself
<vbgunz> daskreech: yeah, effects performance took a hit in 4.4. I really thought performance was going to be the other way around squeezing more juice out my card
<vbgunz> heh
<vbgunz> hmm
<daskreech> vbgunz: System Settings -> Appearance -> Windows -> Shadows ?
<vbgunz> daskreech: not sure, I can look again
<vbgunz> daskreech: yup
<vbgunz> man, I am so glad for that
<vbgunz> the shadows were too thick, I really hated them
<vbgunz> what is the kubuntu devel channel?
<vbgunz> got it
<daskreech> vbgunz: :-D
<daskreech> #kubuntu-devel
<vbgunz> :)
<vbgunz> figure I go in there and ask if somebody want to figure out my window grouping bug
* Tm_T changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Download Kubuntu 9.10: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu | KDE 4.3.5 in backports | KDE SC 4.4 in the Kubuntu Backports PPA: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidelines | Regular helpers: #ubuntu-irc-helpers
<apachelogger> sheytan: please use apt-get dist-upgrade to do that sort of upgrades
<apachelogger> sheytan: also what happenes when you run ... sudo apt-get install kdegraphics-strigi-plugins
<sheytan> apachelogger i think there's something wrong with my sources.list. First i'll restore the oryginal one, then will try it :) Give me a minute ;)
<rethus>  i i want to sign a mail with kmail, i got the error: wrong phraraphrase anyone know why? i didn't be asked for a paraphrase1
<apachelogger> sheytan: kk, the blockage of kscreensaver I already uploaded a fix for, just waiting for it to build
<apachelogger> actually it is alrady built for i386, just waiting for amd64 :)
<sheytan> apachelogger It always was so: Some updates were blocked, but after some time, i did refresh and it was all ok.
<apachelogger> yeah, because we silently resolved the issues :P
<apachelogger> thought I think that they should not have been there to begin with *shrug*
<sheytan> apachelogger :D
<vbgunz> im glad plain tabs made it back into the gui
<gunsofbrixton> am I the only one getting 4.4 from the repos veeery slowly? :)
<Bonst4r> guess so
<Bonst4r> took about 3mins
<gunsofbrixton> Bonst4r: uhm interesting... wonder why, oh well, I'll just wait 22 more days till it's done downloading
<rethus>  i i want to sign a mail with kmail, i got the error: wrong phraraphrase anyone know why? i didn't be asked for a paraphrase1
<sheytan> apachelogger I've got the default sources.list only added backports. Now it shows me 91 updates, and 43 blocked
<apachelogger> sheytan: in apt-get?
<sheytan> apachelogger  like before :)
<apachelogger> so try that install kdegraphics-strigi-plugins command :P
<sheytan> apachelogger http://pastebin.com/m674c7e45
<apachelogger> uhm
<apachelogger> sheytan: yeah, kipi-plugins is an evil boy
<sheytan> should i remove it?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> sheytan: kscreensaver should be unblocked already ... the other 2 can be ignored for now
<apachelogger> I'll try to get the kipi mess sorted soonish
<apachelogger> sheytan: what version of digikam do you have installed
<apachelogger> dpkg -s digikam | grep Version
<sheytan> apachelogger Version: 2:1.1.0-karmic~ppa1
<apachelogger> kthx
<vbgunz> need to test dual screens
<harolddong> kipi-plugins has been a block update since th rc's. is there a source for a correct version of it and digikam?
<sheytan> apachelogger So should i wait with upgrading to 4.4 until you fix it? :)
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> should not cause any troubles
<apachelogger> sheytan: what version of kipi-plugins do you have?
 * apachelogger notes that there is no trace of the stated digikam version ... so no idea where that came from
<sheytan> apachelogger Version: 1.1.0-karmic~ppa1
<sheytan> apachelogger digikam if from someone's ppa. It's not karmic's default
<apachelogger> I know, but I did not find that someones ppa :P
<apachelogger> sheytan: kipi is also 1.1.0?
<sheytan> apachelogger Can it be digikam makes that problems? I can remove it and checkout ;P And yes, kipi same version as digikam ;)
<vbgunz> I think I have the new grub for some reason. 1.9.7 beta or similiar. where is the new /boot/grub/menu file located OR what do I edit now for boot time options?
<sheytan> apachelogger kipi-plugins are from the same ppa as digikam, as i remember
<apachelogger> sheytan: that is interesting because AFAIK there is no 1.1.0 kipi :P
<apachelogger> sheytan: which is probably why you have that problem to begin with
<vbgunz> damn 4.4 doesn't have a user manager?
<sheytan> apachelogger Let me remove it, and checkout, ok?
<apachelogger> sheytan: just do sudo apt-get install kipi-plugins=1.0.0-1ubuntu1~karmic1+ppa1
<apachelogger> that should downgrade to the version from backports mking it 4.4 compatible
<Guest10096> hey guys... my sound isn't working in firefox at all... any help? it seems to work for system sounds and amarok
<apachelogger> vbgunz: kuser
<vbgunz> apachelogger: accessing that interface through systemsettings I think is broken :/
<sheytan> apachelogger it want me to upgrade some of kde libs and base, and other apps
<vbgunz> thanks for pointing it out, it seem to run fine from runner
<sheytan> apachelogger first i'll remove it ;)
<apachelogger> vbgunz: there aint is no systemsettings integration for kuser
<vbgunz> apachelogger: wasn't it at system > user management? I still have that interface but get an error now through systemsettings
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> that is a different app
<apachelogger> though I shall not talk about it, because I will end up ranting
<sheytan> apachelogger nothing. I removed kipi and it sill shows me the same blocked and updates
<vbgunz> apachelogger: ok, got you, thanks :)
<vbgunz> where do I edit the grub menu options? I used to be able to do this at /boot/grub/menu.lst *but* that file doesn't seem to be there anymore :/
<apachelogger> sheytan: sudo apt-get install gwenview
<apachelogger> what does that do?
<vbgunz> got it
<plutonium241> helau
<sheytan> apachelogger http://pastebin.com/m7706acc9
<apachelogger> sheytan: libkipi6
<sheytan> apachelogger what to do with?
<apachelogger> remove it
 * apachelogger once again wants to mention that all this is caused by installing software from unsupported ppas
<sheytan> apachelogger it wants to remove almost a whole system :D Let me show  you ;D
<sheytan> apachelogger http://pastebin.com/m164d456c
<apachelogger> well
<sheytan> when i try to remove libkipi6 in kpackagekit, it shows me that dpenencies are broken
<apachelogger> just leave it alone until some real support person comes along to help you sort that mess
<apachelogger> sheytan: until then you should be save to upgrade and leave gwenview and digikam as blocked
<sheytan> apachelogger isn't there a command to skip deps ? :D
<sheytan> so i can remove libkipi6
<sheytan> apachelogger take a look here https://launchpad.net/~darcio53/+archive/ppa
<sheytan> i think it's taht repo with kipi-plugins and digikam
<binarylooks> since the upgrade yesterday, my tty1 console is gone. when I switch to it, I only see lots of colors
<binarylooks> seems to be a graphics problem, but there was no uipdate for that yesterday
<binarylooks> nobody else has this problem?
<binarylooks> when I login through the colors and type "cls" the colors change randmoly so the input still works
 * binarylooks remembers that you should not name the Dark One (for the WoT readers in here)
<skwara96> witam
<bohun> hello, I've installed today KDE 4.4.0 packages from ppa and can't add Facebook plasma widget on desktop. Does anybody know whether it is connected with Pyhon script engine ?
<bohun> witam
<skwara96> jest ktos z polski?
<bohun> :D
<skwara96> :P
<skwara96> ej
<skwara96> jak mam kubuntu na pendrive
<bohun> but we should talk here in english
<skwara96> to co mam zrobic, zebym mogl na nim zapisywac pliki
<bohun> or in PM
<skwara96> z kubuntu
<Torch> binarylooks: you should also not assume that cls does mean anything outside microsoft dos. ;-)
<binarylooks> Torch: you're right. its "clear" not cls (Very old habits die hard)
<Torch> binarylooks: it's ctrl+l (lowercase L)
<Torch> ("clear" works too, of course, but ctrl+l is what you normally use)
<binarylooks> I just received new updates again in karmic, and my complete session crashed during dpk. The same happened this morning during updates
<alvin> I was just going to ask if I updated too soon. Everything looks ok, aside from a few expected bugs, but nothing seems to be wrong with the packaging. Am I right that the packages are all in place and that upgrading is (relatively) safe?
<Vishesh> Hi. Any Idea when will KDE 4.4 be released on Kubuntu?
<Vishesh> I really wanna try it out, but I'm not that keen about compiling it myself.
<Torch> Vishesh: see topic
<Vishesh> Torch: Man. I'm an Idiot. Sorry about that.
<Torch> Vishesh: no worries ;-)
<Galvatron> Hi
<Galvatron> I got a pretty strange issue with my Jaunty
<Galvatron> When I send an application to another workspace/desktop, the window disappears
<Galvatron> When I call the window back with tray icon, it appears, but the desktop gets black and I can only kill X
<Galvatron> It's the same under Compiz and Kwin
<koltroll> Heya guys. I've just installed kubuntu and the graphics is really strange on me. I've got a ati radeon 4770. I should be able to active special drivers for it, but I don't find where to do it
<koltroll> *activate
<jussi01> koltroll: menu -> system -> hardware drivers
<koltroll> jussi01, do you mean "System Settings" -> "hardware". Cause that's as close as I can get
<jussi01> koltroll: no, in the menu there is a submenu called "system"
<koltroll> oh yea dude sorry.
<koltroll> The graphics in the menu is really messed up for me, so I didn't see it
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> koltroll: found it now?
<koltroll> meh. "No propietary drivers are in use on this system". And I can't choose any other drivers. :(
<koltroll> When I was in the "live"-mode before installing atleast it told me that there was better drivers to choose from
<jussi01> curious.
<Galvatron> koltroll - you must download the drivers from AMD website ;)
<jussi01> Galvatron: no he shouldnt need to.
<jussi01> koltroll: which version have you installed?
<koltroll> jussi01, 9.10
<jussi01> koltroll: Ive a similar ati card and mine is detected. I wonder what the issue is.
<koltroll> perhaps I'll try with a .... REBOOT! :)
<Tm_T> packagelists have to be updated after install
<koltroll> Tm_T, how do I do that? By entering the update manager (or whatever it is called) ?
<Tm_T> koltroll: something like that yes
<koltroll> Tm_T, I'm gonna try that. thank you
<jussi01> ahh, that makes sense, forgot about that
<Martijn81> hi, when does kde 4.4 for kubuntu comes out?
<Vroomfondle> when Lucid is released.
<Vroomfondle> though I think there is a PPA repo if you're desperate
<Tm_T> Martijn81: Vroomfondle: see topic (:
<Tm_T> and kubuntu.org
<Martijn81> yeah, i have that source in my repo file, but it does not download it yet
<Vroomfondle> yeah, that's the one.
<koltroll> can I start the update manager from terminal? Cause I can't see what the options in the menu are cause of the graphics
<Tm_T> koltroll: you can just do "sudo apt-get update" in commanline
<koltroll> cheers
<koltroll> jockey keeps crashing on me
<koltroll> and I'm getting the impression jockey is somewhat important
<Martijn81> Tm_T: well, in the Netherlands there is no upgrade yet
<Martijn81> how fast would this be realised
<koltroll> the program windows looks like they should, it's the panel and the widgets on the desktop that got totally fakked up graphics
<Tm_T> Martijn81: see what http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4 says, you have to have/add PPA repository
<Martijn81> oops, hehe
<Martijn81> that did the trick \o/
<Tm_T> good
<Martijn81> :)
<ahox> Hi I have problems with the mysql-akonadi from kde4.4, the errormsg is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/373884/ .
<ahox> I already had a look at http://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi#Table_.27mysql._servers.27_doesn.27t_exist
<ahox> any ideas?
<koltroll> fucking shit the graphics is still totally messed up :(
<koltroll> hm ok. Now I atleast have the ati/amd-driver in "Hardware Drivers"
<koltroll> but nothing happens when I click "activate"
<sheytan> apachelogger have a minute?
<apachelogger> sheytan: depends
<sheytan> apachelogger one question: im on a fresh installed kubuntu. Added the backports repo, and i still got blocked updates. But only in kpackagekit. when i do dist-upgrade, it's ok
<sheytan> Can i do dist-upgrade?
<apachelogger> you should indeed
<apachelogger> kpackagekit is not usable for that kind of complicate updates
<sheytan> apachelogger ok, thank you :)
<noaXess> how does knetwork manager knows about my huawei e220? ttyUSB0? where can i set that so knetwork manager knows it?
<binarylooks> are the current lucid kubuntu builds installable? Does ubiquity work again?
<Martijn81> how do i start using webkit instead of khtml in konqueror?
<binarylooks> is rekonq 0.4 already somewhere in a ppa?
<koltroll> what would be the "best" way of adding a dock to kubuntu? For gnome I've used gnome-do and cairo-dock
<Eruaran> Hello can someone please help
<Eruaran> I have tried to update to KDE SC 4.4
<Eruaran> When I try to log in normally I don't get a KDM login or anything... I just get nasty flashing artifacts
<Eruaran> But... If I go into recovery mode I can login to KDE as root... and things seem to work normal... if I try to log in under my username Plasma crashes every time... Can I clear something in my .kde so it works ??
<Eruaran> I am desperate to get things working normally again
<iconmefisto> Eruaran: you could try ~/.kde/share/config/plasmarc
<iconmefisto> Eruaran: or other files plasma* in that folder
<Eruaran> iconmefisto: plasmarc?
<Eruaran> iconmefisto: There doesn't seem to be a plasmarc folder...
<iconmefisto> plasmarc is a file
<Eruaran> iconmefisto: yes sorry, misunderstood
<Eruaran> iconmefisto: just remove it to get defaults?
<iconmefisto> Eruaran: yes, or rename it if you want to keep a backup of it
<Eruaran> iconmefisto: ok
<Eruaran> What about KDM?
<Eruaran> I had a themed login before... if that's screwing things up I'd like to get rid of it
<Eruaran> well... I'm gonna see if this works
<Eruaran> yay I can log in as me now...
<Eruaran> :'(
<Eruaran> Plasma is not crashing
<reagleBRKLN> i just upgrade to 4.4 but get: strigi-daemon: Depends: libstreamanalyzer0 (= 0.7.0-1) but 0.7.1-1~karmic1~ppa2 is to be installed
<reagleBRKLN> any help?
<reagleBRKLN> ah, dang it.... konq still takes up to 100% cpu and jams
<reagleBRKLN> on some pages
<Eruaran> still can't login normally
<Eruaran> If I start in recovery mode, drop to a root prompt and login as myself, KDE starts normally
<Eruaran> But normal boot and all I get it nasty artifacts
<Eruaran> No KDM or KDE
<RaGNORAK> hi
<Eruaran> hi
<RaGNORAK> i can't seem to install vlc properly
<RaGNORAK> i cant install the arts audio plugin
<RaGNORAK> it keeps giving me an error
<RaGNORAK> so i get no audio :(
<RaGNORAK> can someone help?
<Kyril> Eruaran: Same problem here. With Strg+Alt+F1 & Strg+Alt+F7 I can login, but I have to do it everytime after a restart.
<RaGNORAK> or can you tell me how to use .deb files
<Eruaran> RaGNORAK: Why not just get VLC from the repositories?
<iconmefisto> RaGNORAK: double-click .deb files and you should get a gui
<Eruaran> Kyril: yes... All I know so far is that X must be ok, KDE is ok, graphics drivers are ok... but normal boot is nasty
<RaGNORAK> Eruaran:  i tried
<RaGNORAK> but i cant get the arts plugin to install
<RaGNORAK> it keeps giving me an error
<RaGNORAK> namely : a package dependency cannot be found
<Eruaran> VLC uses arts?
<Eruaran> Does VLC start?
<RaGNORAK> yes
<RaGNORAK> but i t doesn't play audio
<iconmefisto> RaGNORAK: I don't think kde uses arts any more
<RaGNORAK> ummm then why doesn't dudio work?
<RaGNORAK> audio*
<Eruaran> RaGNORAK: Oh wait
<Eruaran> RaGNORAK: I think I had that problem... if you try to use YouTube do you get any audio?
<RaGNORAK> didn't try till now
<RaGNORAK> wait
<AlexZion> hi everyone , I saw right now the uograde available of KDE 4.4 for karmic, but KPackageKit said  122 update available and 86 locked update ....., why ?
<Eruaran> AlexZion: I dunno... but my system was partially borked afterwards when I bypassed KPackageKit
<AlexZion> I mean , if I upgrade now , can be danferous for my system , or I should update by konsole using sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<RaGNORAK> Eruaran:  it doesnt play either
<Eruaran> AlexZion: a couple of us are not having a smooth upgrade...
<Eruaran> RaGNORAK: ok... It might be your alsa settings
<AlexZion> Eruaran: ok , so probably is better if I wait a bit more ....
<khaije|selen> Which meta-package adds kubuntu-desktop from a server install?
<RaGNORAK> so should i install a alsa player?
<Eruaran> AlexZion: yes, unless u want to join us in "err what is going on here" land... :p
<Eruaran> RaGNORAK: no, alsa is installed
<RaGNORAK> sorry i just installed linux yesterday for the first time so am a total noob
<petsounds> AlexZion, try dist-upgrade
<Eruaran> RaGNORAK: its an issue specific to ubuntu/kubuntu but easy to fix
<RaGNORAK> can you explain to me how
<RaGNORAK> please?
<Eruaran> yes
<AlexZion> petsounds: I tried it , but it's even worst ...., it will update just few package in this way ...
<Eruaran> RaGNORAK: just a sec
<AlexZion> petsounds: just 17 packages update and 191 not update ....
<jussi01> AlexZion: try closing pacakgekit and running in terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gilles_> i prefer konversation
<AlexZion> jussi01: I did , but the result is the same, 17 package to update and 191 not update ...
<jussi01> AlexZion: could you copy the output of that into a pastebin so I can see please?
<jussi01> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<AlexZion> jussi01: sure , wait a seconds ....
<AlexZion> jussi01: the output is in Italian , but shouldn't be difficult to understand ..... http://paste.ubuntu.com/373948/
<jussi01> AlexZion: please try the command I gave you
<jussi01> with dist-upgrade
<gilles_> i'm having troubles with nepomuk and kde 4.4.0
<Eruaran> RaGNORAK: open up a terminal (like konsole) and type "sudo alsamixer"
<gilles_> it was working fine with beta
<AlexZion> jussi01: sorry , I was sure it was dist-upgrade .....
<RaGNORAK> done
<gilles_> how to reset nepomuk ?
<RaGNORAK> can i pm you?
<jussi01> gilles_: I am also having issues. not really sure on how to fix it yet
<reagleBRKLN> i just upgrade to 4.4 but get: strigi-daemon: Depends: libstreamanalyzer0 (= 0.7.0-1) but 0.7.1-1~karmic1~ppa2 is to be installed
<Eruaran> RaGNORAK: you can use the arrow keys on your keyboard to change the volume settings for each section - just make sure none are muted
<AlexZion> jussi01: ok , now is different 206 update 53 new, 8 removed and 2 not update
<Eruaran> RaGNORAK: kmix will work as well I think (kickoff>applications>multimedia)
<jussi01> AlexZion: :)
<call> center
<AlexZion> jussi01: do you want the pastebin as well ?
<jussi01> AlexZion: no, thats about correct
<AlexZion> or I can do the upgrade ?
<PascalFR> Hey
<jussi01> AlexZion: that upgrade should take you to 4.4. :)
<reagleBRKLN> anyone running 4.4, which version of strigi-daemon do you have installed?
<RaGNORAK> Eruaran:  ya nothing is muted
<jussi01> AlexZion: just realise this 4.4 is not officially supported
<PascalFR> can someone from canonical or kubuntu  explains or points me to new rules regarding bug reporting on kubuntu ?
<jussi01> PascalFR: thats more a question for #kubuntu-bugs
<Eruaran> RaGNORAK: basically something is muted or volume is down where it shouldn't be... make sure master volume is up and PCM is up as well... you should find that you have audio in VLC and flash sites like YouTube after that
<AlexZion> jussi01: ok , and it will be in the future for karmic ?
<Eruaran> RaGNORAK: just crank everything up ;p
<jussi01> AlexZion: unlikely, however 4.4 will be default for Lucid
<jussi01> AlexZion: the PPA is an "at your own risk" item
<PascalFR> jussi01:  ok  trying
<AlexZion> yes I know that , but I was unpatient to try the great new features of KDE 4.4 , so I can't wait until April ... :)
<jussi01> AlexZion: yeah, Id just say dont do it on a machine that is essential for production ;)
<PascalFR> it seems all bug reports about kubuntu is flagged invalid and must be reported to kdebugs instead
<Eruaran> AlexZion: I have updated but can't log in normally at the moment... I get nasty flashing graphical artifacts... most disconcerting... But I have found that if I use recovery mode and then login as myself I can startx and KDE starts normally (after I removed my previous plasma settings)... so, its a bit 'bleeding edge' at the moment
<AlexZion> jussi01: I'll try to wait for the new release , but I'm pretty sure I'll not resist so much .. :D
<RaGNORAK> Eruaran:  thank you
<RaGNORAK> it works now
<Eruaran> RaGNORAK: yay :D
<AlexZion> Eruaran: yeah , I think it's quite normal, probably renaming the .kde folder , it qill start much better I guess ....
<Eruaran> AlexZion: would that effect KDM?
<AlexZion> yeah probably you will lose all the settings about kde , but it's quite normal when change are so important...
<Eruaran> AlexZion: The reason I ask is that I'm thinking its a settings issue... If I can reset KDM with basic defaults it might start working normally
<AlexZion> in this version if I don't mistake , they change a lot of thing .....
<shankly> hi all, i've updated to kde 4.4, but now, when I start my pc, after usplash I see a dark,with some colored dotts, screen
<shankly> if I use ctrl f8
<shankly> and then ctrl f7
<AlexZion> yea, I think so , so try to rename the .kde folder in your home , and you will see ....
<Eruaran> AlexZion: I don't mind losing those settings... thats mostly personalized stuff and easy to change
<shankly> kdm appear
<shankly> i've tryed gdm instead of kdm, and i've no trouble
<gilles_> jussi01: i found this answer to my nepomuk problems
<Eruaran> shankly: yeah a few of us getting the same thing
<gilles_> jussi01: http://socceroosd.blogspot.com/2010/02/kubuntu-karmic-kde-44-and-nepomuk.html
<shankly> Eruaran: it's a kdm issue, isn't it?
<AlexZion> Eruaran: so try it , and if you get the same problem , just remove the new .kde folder and rename back the oldone
<Eruaran> shankly & AlexZion I will try it now
<shankly> i've deleted .kde, with no good news
<Eruaran> oh ok
<Eruaran> didn't work?
<shankly> no
<AlexZion> ok , let us know what happens ...
<markus___> shankly: i had a similar issue with kdm. since i  changed from fglrx to radeonhd kdm has been working
<Eruaran> Ok maybe I wont try that then
<markus___> i had no screen at all
<shankly> markus___: what I've done is
<shankly> ctrl f8
<shankly> and then ctrl f7
<markus___> only some funny colored dots
<shankly> and I've kdm
<AlexZion> ok , let me try what happen on a virtualized Kubuntu machine ....
<Eruaran> ok
<markus___> shankly: do you mean ctral+alt+f8 ?
<shankly> markus___: sorry, yes
<shankly> markus___: ctrl+alt+f8 and then ctrl+alt+f7
<Eruaran> I will do that until I know how to fix
<Eruaran> sigh... at least its not life threatening
<shankly> Eruaran: if you use gdm there's no trouble
<shankly> Eruaran: til kdm works
<Eruaran> shankly: cant be stuffed installing gdm ;p
<Eruaran> But if I get sufficiently annoyed I might get motivated
<shankly> :D
<Eruaran> :p
<shankly> there's a ppa with OO 3.2?
<markus___> shankly: yes, it was the same for me. kdm showed up for approx. 10secs. then the screen blanked. i was able to input my password blindly. after some time and some crtl+alt+f1/f7 i was able to see the desktop.
<Eruaran> oh great now I have no audio...
<Eruaran> I had audio before...
<markus___> shankly: but after some time the screen blanked again. i thought fglrx was outdated and built myself ubuntu packages from the ati 10.1 driver.
<shankly> markus___: I insert the password after ctrl+alt......
<markus___> shankly: after reboot i was not able to see any screen.
<shankly> markus___: mine works the same every time I reboot
<markus___> shankly: this was annoying and i changed the driver from fglrx to radeonhd via remote shell
<markus___> shankly: no compositing, but full kdm
<markus___> shankly: but do you have to blindly enter your pw?
<shankly> markus___: no, after ctrl+alt+f8 and ctrl+alt+f7 I see the kdm login screen
<shankly> markus___: and I insert the password
<AlexZion> Eruaran: ok , I leave my VM doing the upgrade , now I have to go for couple of hours , if you will be here , I'll let you know how it goes ...
<Eruaran> hmm my audio is back
<koltroll> so I can configure kde with active corners for dashboard, active windows and some other things. But I can't make it show the desktop? I realize this is kinda the same thing as showing the dashboard, but the dashboard get's all dark and ugly. I just want all the windows to be minimizer, as if I click the "show desktop"-button in the panel
<shankly> guys, no one knows if there's a ppa for openoffice 3.2?
<bobbob1016> I added the backports ppa and I can't install kubuntu-desktop because it says I have unmet dependencies, any ideas?
<shankly> bobbob1016: what says apt-get dist-upgrade?
<bobbob1016> shankly, won't that give me lucid?  I don't want lucid, I want 4.4 on karmic
<shankly> that don't give you lucid if you don't have lucid repo in source.list
<bobbob1016> shankly, I don't have kde yet, I wanted to install kde 4.4 alongside gnome
<shankly> bobbob1016: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jbee> hey guys. how can i set the default app for http:// in kde 3?
<bobbob1016> shankly, That gives me the "unmet dependencies"
<shankly> bobbob1016: what dependencies?
<bobbob1016> http://pastebin.com/m42efaee0
<EagleScreen> bobbob1016: what are you doing?
<bobbob1016> shankly, I figured it out, I had some KDE stuff, so dist-upgrade, then "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" seems to have done it
<shankly> bobbob1016: ok
<EagleScreen> bobbob1016: always paste the command that generated the output
<RaGNORAK> i am having a problem with ktorrent
<RaGNORAK> i use dual boot with windows
<RaGNORAK> and i added my old torrent files so that i can seed them but they do not reload after i restart kubuntu
<RaGNORAK> how do i get them to stay?
<gigasoft> how to clear kmail's cashes, to reload all mails
<shankly> RaGNORAK: have you copied files into your ktorrent folder or have you mounted windows partition and inserted them in shared files?
<RaGNORAK> umm you mean the .torrent files?
<RaGNORAK> they are in the windows partition
<RaGNORAK> should i copy them to a folder in /home?
<shankly> RaGNORAK: and you've setted to mount automatically windows partition at kubuntu start?
<RaGNORAK> how do i do that?
<shankly> RaGNORAK: you've to modify fstab
<RaGNORAK> hmmm i dont know how that works but i'll google
<Eruaran> I like ktorrent
<shankly> RaGNORAK: it's not too hard, you'll find how to do that ;)
<RaGNORAK> ty
<RaGNORAK> thank god for google :)
<shankly> RaGNORAK: :)
<RaGNORAK> got it
<RaGNORAK> ntfs config
<RaGNORAK> now to see if it works
<ilumi> what app can read image tags that have the gps info etc
<Eruaran> Is it just me or is there suddenly no way to change Plasma themes in KDE SC 4.4 ?
<satepc> http://images.4chan.org/g/src/1265892675214.jpg
<shankly> Eruaran: is in systemsettings->appearance->workspace
<Eruaran> oh i c thanks shankly
<shankly> Eruaran: ;)
<aLeSD> byeç
<reagleBRKLN> can anyone tell me how nepomuk/strigi are supposed to work with 4.4 ppa debs? strigi-utils: Depends: libstreamanalyzer0 (= 0.7.0-1) but 0.7.1-1~karmic1~ppa2 is to be installed
<binnyg> Morning. I have KUbuntu and my screen hangs every couple of hours. I can still loginto the machine using ssh. Looks like a graphic card error. How do I troubleshoot it? any help is appreciated
<pache> I want to install openoffice 3.2 from lucid but i want to stay karmic. How I configure apt?
<binnyg> I was asked to show /var/log/Xorg* files but I got disconnected
<binnyg> I can share the files now
<Martijn81> binnyg: you may have a chance with apt pinning
<Martijn81> oops
<Martijn81> pache:
<BluesKaj> howdy
<binnyg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<binnyg> ??
<chfwiggum> hi all
<pache> thank you
<chfwiggum> i upgraded my karmic to kde 4.4 . when i try to mark an email as spam in kmail my whole system locks and i have to reboot the kernel. also, when booting i see like a test pattern on my x. the consoles are all yellow meaning i can't use them. when i switch back to x i see the kdm screen as usual. the consoles stay yellow and unusable. has someone any idea what might be the problem or could give me a hint where to start searchin
<bobbob1016> So I got 4.4 installed, and it's working fine, except my panel window list thing isn't working right.  I have 2 konqueror windows up, and if I click to select one I don't get the list.  I also have two different programs over each other in the list as well, any ideas?
<binnyg> Martijn81: this is my graphic device 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device
<Martijn81> sorry binnyg, i think i cannot help
<binnyg> ok I will look in the forums. thanks
<genii> Hm, too bad ilumi left, I had an answer to his GPS tagging question
<sixofour|fp> so, how would I install kubuntu on a netbook with no cdrom or flash drive?
<chfwiggum> usb stick
<Vroomfondle> a usb stick *is* a flash drive
<Martijn81> pache: http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/experimental.html and change the line in sources.list to the source you want
<genii> werfact: gpscorrelate-gui  is what you wanted
<sixofour|fp> i was thinking i could do it over my homenetwork
<Vroomfondle> sixofour|fp: you might be able to do it by netbooting (I've never done that with kubuntu though) - try googling
<sixofour|fp> or with a usb cable
<petsounds> genii, thanks for helping me in #ubuntu+1
<genii> petsounds: You're welcome
<oxymoron> Does anyone know package name for gnome-sound-recorder?
<chfwiggum> what might be the problem for me not being able to switch into consoles with alt+F2? they appear all yellow and i can't see if i'm typing. possible that the kde4.4 upgrade messed with my x server?
<Kolia> chfwiggum: out of curiosity, was there a kernel update too when you upgraded kde?
<chfwiggum> Kolia: i'm still running 3.6.31-19 like i did before
<chfwiggum> *2.6 of course
<Anubis> hi guys
<marcus_> Lo there.
<Anubis> i have this error when i try to update the kernel: Failed to fetch ....Could not connect to localhost:8118 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111: Connection refused)
<Anubis> what can i do to solve this problem
<marcus_> What are you using to update?
<Anubis> adept
<marcus_> Hmm. Have you tried KPackageKit, or apt-get?
<Anubis> first i tried KPackageKit
<markus___> chfwiggum: i had this problem too. yellow screens and on f7 blank screen after upgrade from rc2 to 4.4. maybe this is an issue with fglrx and 4.4. i changed to radeonhd and then kdm worked again as well as the consoles.
<marcus_> Anubis: did it return the same error?
<Anubis> then i tried apt-get and this is messge: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<marcus_> All right.
<marcus_> Hmm...
<marcus_> Go into aptitude and check if there's a red bar at the bottom.
<Anubis> marcus: i think this problem occured because of privoxy/polipo/tor/tork
<iconmefisto> I did  apt-get purge kdm  then reinstalled kdm, and I could log in ok
<marcus_> Anubis: Aah, sorry. I don't know anything much about tor.
<marcus_> Anubis: Is everything else working? Is all the traffic going through Tor?#
<Anubis> i uninstalled everything and deleted manually the files related to privoxy/tor. etc
<Anubis> everything else is working
<marcus_> Anubis: Aah. Have you checked your KDE proxy set-up? If it's not now directly connecting to the internet and is trying to go through a proxy, it might cause problems.
<sheytan> What packages I need to install to get akonadi?
<marcus_> sheytan: have you tried searching for it in KPackageKit?
<inclement> I just installed kde4.4 from the backports repository. It seems to work fine, except that when I boot X just gives me a cursor on a black screen (and the wrong resolution, I think). ctrl+shift+f7 does nothing, but switching to ctrl+shift+f2 then ctrl+shift+f7 resets it to give me the kdm screen
<inclement> Any ideas what's wrong, and how to make the graphics initalise properly the first time?
<sheytan> marcus yes, but there's some packages and i don't know what should i install :P
<Anubis> marcus: i checked and is set to connect ....
<benoitg> inclement: I have the same problem
<chfwiggum> how do i reinstall all kde packages?
<zibi> hello guys
<zibi> I have installed a kubuntu 9.10 and update it
<zibi> i wonna to install kde 4.4
<Vroomfondle> zibi: see the channel topic
<Vroomfondle> (the bit about KDE SC 4.4 in the Kubuntu Backports)
<sverro2> is it stable? Kubuntu 9.10 with kde 4.4?
<zibi> so I add the backports kde repo and when I'm try to update Kpackageit tell me that the pacakges as blocked
<zibi> what are you finking about
<sverro2> no
<sverro2> :)
<chfwiggum> is kdebase the one that pulls in all the other packages as dependencies?
<sverro2> chfwiggum, I don't know, but I had the same issue with kpackagekit. When I installed synaptic I could install the blocked updates. Not a very good way to fix it, but I uninstalled synaptic when I was done...
<rmrfslash> shot in the dark but, does anyone know of a manpage creator? That is somehting I can use to whip up a man page instead of writing it in vim and memorizing all the tags
<olskolirc> how do I bring up that default note that comes with the original install.  It comes on the desktop and it has the nicer settings
<tim> hi, after todays updates to the kubuntu-ppa/backports ppa, logging into kde will show me a black screen ... any idea, what could could be the reason for this or how i can solve it?
<binarylooks> tim: ALt+F2 and type plasma-desktop
<tim> binarylooks, i'll give it a try ... if it won't work, i will be back in a minute ... if not, thanks in advance
<binarylooks> tim: np
<dmatt> Kubuntu 9.10 + KDE 4.4 insata
<dmatt> Kubuntu 9.10 + KDE 4.4 installed today and after reboot, just before login all goes black, screen resolution changes to some low setting and only visible thing is huge white mouse pointer. Anybody has similar problem?
<darthanubis> nope
<darthanubis> maybe try moving your .kde folder
<darthanubis> back up the old one
<darthanubis> move it, and re-login
<dmatt> booting in recovery and manually starting KDM does not exhibit this problem
<iconmefisto_> dmatt: in recovery mode root console, I did  apt-get purge kdm  then reinstalled kdm, and I could log in normally
<dmatt> iconmefisto_:  thnx, I try it
<inclement> iconmefisto_: I have the same problem, though it can be bypassed by switching to a TTY and back (which makes kdm work properly). I'll try your fix, thanks!
<frodoleggins> guys, kdm of kde4.4 is buggy
<frodoleggins> isn't it? can't open tty, but using instead xdm all works
<frodoleggins> is there a solution?
<inclement> Well, that didn't work :(. At least the TTY workaround works for now
<racecar56> kubuntu 9.10 refuses to boot, when i boot into recovery mode it says something about udevtrigger returning status 1
<sverro2> Is it normal common error that I get a black screen when starting the Live CD of kubuntu 10.04 alpha 2 in Virtual Box?
<racecar56> sverro2: on a real PC, i know if i try a disk integrity check, it either gets stuck on an ubuntu loading screen, or a blank screen
<racecar56> why is udevtrigger returning status 1?
<harolddong> did the updated 4.4 packages work for anybody? I'm still getting garbled login window
<racecar56> i was able to boot on this live usb stick so my hardware is OK
<vaier> hi am a gprs kubuntu user
<racecar56> harolddong: i think they worked for me but i might have kde 4.3 i don't know
<racecar56> harolddong: if that's what you're talking about
<opensuse> harolddong : same here
<racecar56> harolddong: if they were recent (yesterday) then i didn't get them installed
<vaier> can you tell me, how big updates for kubuntu, am install it from CD 9.0
<vaier> *9.10
<racecar56> vaier: asking how many updates there are when you update kubuntu 9.10? ~150
<lucypher>  /msg NickServ identify metgorna_2525
<vaier> omg, @racecer65 thanks
<racecar56> should I reinstall kubuntu, due to my "udevtrigger returned status 1" error?
<racecar56> i guess that's all i can do :[
<racecar56> not going to be too fun having to reinstall...when i just recently reinstalled
<vaier> racecar56, you should ask google
<racecar56> vaier: "No results found for "udevtrigger returned status 1". Results without quotes." :[
<edon> hi, i upgraded kde to kde 4.4sc from kubuntu-ppa, now plasma segfaults immediatly, is there any solution?
<racecar56> vaier: maybe i should cause the error again and see if it's in a different format than what i thought it was?
<vaier> https://launchpad.net/bugs/204612
<vaier> one second
<binarylooks> racecar56: maybe you hit this bug: http://q-funk.blogspot.com/2010/02/ubuntulucid-recovering-from-yesterdays.html
<AlexZion> edon: I have tried to upgrade on a Virtualized machine, and except for the main panel , everything works fine ....
<racecar56> binarylooks: i know i experienced some stupid update where update-grub ran, and it hanged, and i kill -9-ed it
<racecar56> binarylooks: and i tried dpkg --configure -a and it caused the error again -_-
<AlexZion> edon: have you tried renaming .kde folder on your home ?
<binarylooks> racecar56: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<racecar56> binarylooks: i'll chroot into it as i'm on a live usb stick now
 * racecar56 likes chroot
<binarylooks> racecar56: chrooting will not help
<lucypher> edon : same here... I've found that removing ~/.kde folder should help,  I'm trying it now. see you aftre reboot
<binarylooks> racecar56: you have to patch the trigger file or change the small mistake yourself (provided you ran into this bug)
<racecar56> binarylooks: oh
<harolddong> how is facebook xmpp working for everyone in kopete?  cause for me its not
<binarylooks> it's a small typo in a file, changing it is easy or you follow the blog post i gave you the link above
<racecar56> binarylooks: i have to modify the file over this usb stick, is that OK?
<racecar56> binarylooks: because my system will not boot at all
<racecar56> binarylooks: but this usb stick does
<vaier> racecar56: http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&source=hp&q=udevtrigger+returned+status+1&btnG=Поиск+в+Google&lr=&aq=&oq=
<binarylooks> racecar56: oops, doesn't boot art all? maybe chrooting IS an option
<racecar56> binarylooks: k
<binarylooks> racecar56: the error that you had with dpkg -i should have been more explcit.
<binarylooks> racecar56: I'm still not sure you had the udev trigger typo bug
<racecar56> binarylooks: all i know is my system refuses to boot due to udevtrigger returning status 1
<binarylooks> racecar56: it can return status 1 for many reasons
<racecar56> binarylooks: it hangs after fussing about my USB devices (it always says things like read error -62 but they work fine
<binarylooks> racecar56: maybe check the link vaier gave you
<binarylooks> racecar56: otherwise chroot and dpk -i again and see if you didn't miss a more explicit error message
<racecar56> binarylooks: i'm dpkg --configure -a ing now
<racecar56> binarylooks: just to see what happens
<binarylooks> racecar56: ok
<racecar56> binarylooks: grep: /proc/modules: No such file or directory cpio: ./lib/udev/firmware: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<racecar56> binarylooks: makes sense
<racecar56> binarylooks: i didn't bind /proc and stuff
<binarylooks> racecar56: thats exactly the bug I thought it was
<racecar56> binarylooks: mount -o bind /proc /mnt/proc? (/mnt is where my root is mounted)
<binarylooks> it seraches for a firmware.sh while it should search for a firmware (without .sh)
<binarylooks> check the blogpost i gave you and do what he says
<racecar56> binarylooks: i did that.
<racecar56> several grep: /proc/modules: No such file or directory errors
<binarylooks> racecar56: for me patching didn't work, becasue the "patch" command didn't work on my system
<racecar56> binarylooks: cpio: ./lib/udev/firmware: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<chfwiggum> hey
<racecar56> binarylooks: looks like patch didn't do anything?
<racecar56> chfwiggum: hi
<binarylooks> racecar56: just type patch
<racecar56> binarylooks: k
<binarylooks> racecar56: to see wheteher u have the program
<racecar56> binarylooks: it just sits there and doesn't come back to the prompt
<racecar56> binarylooks: sounds like it is there
<binarylooks> racecar56: damn it.
<racecar56> binarylooks: root@ubuntu:/# which patch
<racecar56> /usr/bin/patch
<racecar56> binarylooks: it found patch
<binarylooks> racecar56: lets do it manually, give me a sec...
<binarylooks> racecar56: wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39011493/udev-firmware.patch
<racecar56> binarylooks: k
<racecar56> binarylooks: it's in the root of the system (inside the chroot)
<binarylooks> ryanakca: nano /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/udev
<chfwiggum> you have other people reporting problems after upgrading to 4.4? when booting into kde i see like a test pattern and my consoles are unusable. they are all yellow, text can't be seen. i have this on *TWO* machines, one upgraded, the other was a fresh install
<binarylooks> ryanakca: u have that file?
<binarylooks> racecar56: ^
<binarylooks> (sorry ryanakca)
<racecar56> binarylooks: k
<dmatt> Kubuntu 9.10 + KDE 4.4 installed today and after reboot, just before login all goes black, screen resolution changes to some low setting and only visible thing is huge white mouse pointer. Tried renaming .kde, reinstall kdm kubuntu-desktop and xorg-fglrx
<binarylooks> ryanakca: search for this line : copy_exec /lib/udev/firmware.sh /lib/udev
<binarylooks> ryanakca: and remove the .sh
<racecar56> binarylooks: it's already removed, oddly enough
<chfwiggum> dmatt: can you switch into consoles with ctrl+alt+F1?
<dmatt> switching to ttys makes color pattern, but it is not possible to write
<chfwiggum> dmatt: exactly the same here
<harolddong> dmatt, its happened to a lot of people. they messed something up
<racecar56> binarylooks: the .sh is not there
<dmatt> however I can boot through recovery console and manualy starting kdm
<vbgunz> wow. I upgraded to KDE 4.4 yesterday. very buggy. Today I update and have 52 upgrades. maybe 4.4 wasn't complete yesterday?
<chfwiggum> harolddong: it's not that easy. i had this on two installs
<binarylooks> racecar56: ok, i'm lost. sorry
<vbgunz> my tty 1-6 are all botched too
<binarylooks> racecar56: try asking in ubuntu
<racecar56> binarylooks: k
<harolddong> there were updated packages today mainly related to kdm that installed hoping it would fix the issue. It didnt and now the oxygen icons are screwed up
<inclement> Is it possible to set a hotkey to switch tabs in the new kwin tabbing system? If it is I will keep looking, but it isn't clear if it's even possible
<dmatt> sometimes i can see login dialog for half a second and than everything turns black
<inclement> dmatt: Have you tried pressing ctrl+alt+f1 then ctrl+alt+f7 ?
<inclement> dmatt: Also as a workaround, I think a differnet login manager (like gdm) will work - you'd just lose the ability to shutdown straight from your desktop
<inclement> I do now know what the fix is though :(
<dmatt> only ALT+SYSRQ+B works after switch
<racecar56> binarylooks: i messed around (put .sh back on, bound /proc to /mnt/proc and /dev to /mnt/dev, and dpkg --configure -a ed, and it was more successful)
<harolddong> this is bizarre apparently there was some major problem causing change between the rc's and the final, which I didnt think was supposed to happen.  the betas and rc'sran fine for me
<vbgunz> anybody else window grouping botched?
<racecar56> binarylooks: all i have that are errors "Cannot find list of partitions!"
<dmatt> is there a bug filed for it?
<harolddong> it might be time to pull an intervention on the ubuntu kde team, guys, because someone has obviously been drinking
<dmatt> inclement: how do I setup my nb to use different login manager?
<sheytan> What should I install to get akonadi on KDE 4.4 in karmic?
<inclement> dmatt: Do you have one already installed? If not, installing one (apt-get install gdm or whatever) will automatically let you configure it to be used
<inclement> If not, there is a command to do it that I forget
<racecar56> binarylooks: i'm going to reboot and see what happens
<inclement> I don't know for sure that it'll work, btw, but it seemed to for me
<binarylooks> racecar56: i'm off for dinner will be back later
<dmatt> I rebooted about 20 times in last 30 minutes
<vbgunz> I applaud the Kubuntu team for trying. really. my KDE 4.4 upgrade although through the ppa backports feels a little rushed and alpha at some points.
<inclement> I don't know for sure that it'll work, btw, but it seemed to for me
<racecar56> IT WORKED
<racecar56> :D
<dmatt> I suspect there was something else updated in the process concerning either xorg or fglrx
<racecar56> by *adding* .sh to firmware, it fixed everything
<koltroll> I installed gnome-do and choose to have it as a dock. Then after a restart I can't make it a dock, it's telling me "Your display is not properly configured for theme and animation support. To use these features, you must enable compositing".
<koltroll> I'm kinda lost since it worked fine before the reboot. Also I thought KDE had some own special special thing instead of Compiz ?
<anoneemouse> hi. Just installed kde 4.4 from backports and now plasma is crashing on startup with error: Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown" : " "The name org.kde.plasma-desktop was not provided by any .service files" "
<koltroll> And if I go ahead and install/activate compiz then I'm afraid that's gonna interfer with kd's thingy
<anoneemouse> is there a way i can force a retry through apt-get?
<Biosftw> hey starting kopete is crashing the plasma desktop? (kde 4.4)
<chfwiggum> Biosftw: yeah, among others it also crashes when i use kmail
<anoneemouse> with me it crashes when it starts :/
<anoneemouse> plasma that is
<chfwiggum> my whole machine stalls
<anoneemouse> the woes of being an early adopter
<chfwiggum> yeah, but it's so nice
<anoneemouse> when everything works it is
<harolddong> nepomuk/strigi still don't totally work either, so that'ssomething else
<chfwiggum> that, too
<harolddong> the move to virtuoso has been sort of wrecked nepomuk
<harolddong> sesame was slow but at least it worked as advertised
<anoneemouse> im not so worried about those... everything is basically broken for me
<Biosftw> so there is no fix or workaround yet? chfwiggum : D
<chfwiggum> Biosftw: i'm still waiting on further instructions :(
<gorgonizer> Biosftw: are you using the kopete facebook plugin?
<Biosftw> yeah i just found a bug report about this plugin
<Biosftw> just removing
<harolddong> as it stands right now I'm having the same kdm/plasma borked login issues that a lot of people are having. I have to jump through hoops to get to a usable desktop.  some updated packages wrecked the oxygen icons and nepomuk still doesn't work.  Fix all that stuff and I'll be a happy camper
<gorgonizer> if you had the 0.1.4 version, you need at lest the 0.1.5 version..
<vbgunz> last upgrade just killed X in the middle of updating
<vbgunz> had to run dpkg --configure -a
<gorgonizer> though you can now use Jabber/XMPP to join Facebook Chat
<harolddong> vbgunz, it can do that if it's upgrading kdm
<anoneemouse> lol this is like a desktop massacre
<Biosftw> woh sweet its working thanks : P
<vbgunz> nepomuk indexing agents have been disabled :(
<Biosftw> oh can i?
<vbgunz> harolddong: yeah, but I was looking at nothing. I had no tty 1-6 and it never turned itself on. I waited a couple minutes :/
<gorgonizer> Biosftw: see http://www.facebook.com/sitetour/chat.php for more info.. :)
<harolddong> even when you get nepomuk setup right you still can'tuse the tag database to search because nothing else will see it. It's been this way since the move to virtuoso backend.  The Sesame backend worked fine
<vbgunz> window grouping. tty 1-6, nepomuk still all seem broken and effect performance is still shot bad :/
<harolddong> I tried the faceboook xmpp setup but it didnt work. Has anybody gotten it to work?
<anoneemouse> harolddong: it wokrs for me
<harolddong> it just wont ever sign on in kopete for me
<gorgonizer> harolddong: working here in Kopete
<harolddong> hmmmm, what are your settings?
<anoneemouse> at first it threw me out with a password error. and then it mysteriously started working after a while
<harolddong> I followed the instructions on on the fb page but maybe I missed something
<gorgonizer> harolddong: I also had a kopete-facebook plugin account setup, my XMPP account only signed in when I removed both accounts and created the XMPP account only..
<harolddong> yeah I havent had the fb plugin installed in a while since it never worked anyway
<anoneemouse> is there a way i can force ubuntu to reinstall all the kde 4.4 packages
<Biosftw> thanks gorgonizer
<harolddong> I dont think that will help, anon
<anoneemouse> i got some strange KIO errors while the update was running
<gorgonizer> harolddong: I used the settings shown when I clicked the Other option on the Facebook Chat page..
<wizkoder> hy everybody
<wizkoder> I just tried to get the facebook chat working with kopete. but get the message "xmpp 1.0 is needed". Wat can I do?
<anoneemouse> wizkoder: make sure override servers settings is not checked
<harolddong> so "allow plaintext authentication" and "use protocol encryption" are both unchecked?
<harolddong> port 5222?
<anoneemouse> thats right but you shouldnt mess with the port settings
<harolddong> well then mine is setup right.  dunno why its not working
<wizkoder> same here. its not working
<anoneemouse> try deleting the account and recreating it in kopete... sounds strange but it worked for me
<harolddong> that's what I'm trying right now
<seekis> i am trying to setup kubuntu netbook remix via usb and install gets stuck at black screen
<seekis> is my image bad or is something else hindering the install
<seekis> im running unr right now
<wizkoder> You are right. This time just entered my username and its working :-)
<harolddong> yay now it works
<dmatt> concerning borked login, i went through apt log and except kdepim-runtime-libs4 dependency problem there is nothing which looks suspicious
<seekis> i tried the try before install and it reaches a screen that has a prompt that says ubuntu@ubuntu:
<anoneemouse> i dont think ill ever use kpackagekit again... im using apt-get and it seems to be updating stuff that kpackagekit claimed it was updating
<seekis> where do i go from there
<harolddong> aptitude is the best ad its all you need
<harolddong> *and
<harolddong> okay kopete/xmpp login problem fixed
<harolddong> now let'sfigure out the rest of this stuff
<dmatt> harolddong: do you know if there is bug filed for borked login after upgrade to 4.4?
<dmatt> or anybody else
<harolddong> I don't know
<benoitg> dmatt: If there is, haven't found it.
<kuse> Did a dist-upgrade on karmic today, after that I got some problems when booting, seems like kdm/xorg isnt working as it should, all I get is a blackscreen, switching to a tty and back to X (ctrl+alt+f7) brings back kdm correctly, anyone knows what can be wrong?
<OzoNe> kuse the same problem here after upgrade to kde 4.4.0
<xMine> hello
<OzoNe> I do Alt+E for reload KDM and OK
<kuse> OzoNe: yeah thats why I upgraded, kde 4.4, is this a known issue then?
<OzoNe> I don't know if this is a known issue, but affects me too :)
<dmatt> I am going to test it one more time
<Bente> How can I change a icon, that I have on my desktop?
<harolddong> its affecting a lot of poeple
<xMine> i need help. i've updated to KDE 4.4 and now i can't start kde: first i could login, the init window came and after the K was there it disappeared. then i had a black screen (with mouse) and a window that said that plasma crashed. so i've switched to console and installed "plasma-desktop" and now i can't even login!
<xMine> any help would be appreciated
<harolddong> its a known issue, xmine
<xMine> so, how can i downgrade?
<xMine> can i remove "plasma-desktop" again?
<dmatt> so alt-e works for me as well, that makes starting a lot easier
<harolddong> so just press alt-e to reload kdm if is borked?  was not aware of that
<betinho> ppl, I just updated to ppa:backports on 9.1, and my accents stopped working in kde 4.4 ( but they do work on firefox )
<OzoNe> betinho, same problem here, its because kde-l10n-* is not updated
<OzoNe> maybe we need wait
<anoneemouse> yay i got plasma back
<ToxinPowe> OzoNe: or a qt-error like old versions o kde4
<betinho> OzoNe: but kde-i10n is not for translations?
<betinho> it's not for keyboard input.
<lucypher> anoneemouse : what have you done?
<betinho> yup, probably a Qt error.
<OzoNe> betinho then I don't know what happen :S
<anoneemouse> apt-get install plasma-desktop
<OzoNe> betinho I think that someone should report
<betinho> can you?
<betinho> I always got lost on that bug reporting page.
<OzoNe> I don't know how, and my english sux
<betinho> and yet, we are talking here in english.
<OzoNe> too easy english xD
<ToxinPowe> me too
<ToxinPowe> tarzan english :)
<lucypher> anoneemouse : already installed and I've also tried to reinstall the package, I think that the problem is KDM, I've installed GDM and no crashes happenned
<ubuntu> i have a question, i cannot get pass bye that screen when it asks you wich operatin system... what  sould i do? it stopped yesterday...
<betinho> ubuntu: cry.
<ubuntu> this is live version kubuntu, sould i try to install this?
<xMine> awesome, black screen after grub
<xMine> and a blinking cursor
<ubuntu> hm... no one... i should have never left winxp
<ubuntu> enoy your linux... it has no use
<chfwiggum> haha
<anoneemouse> i dont know lucypher, my update updated some packages but not others
<anoneemouse> this caused bad crashes
<dmatt> anoneemouse: use apt-get install dist-upgrade
<xMine> what the fuck, i can't select something in the recovery menu. c'mon, this is linux not windows
<darthanubis> !language | xMine
<ubottu> xMine: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<anoneemouse> thanks dmatt: thats not a bad idea
<xMine> is it so hard to help a noob? really...
<betinho> xMine: try
<betinho> ctrl + alt + f4
<betinho> it should place you in a terminal
<betinho> then
<betinho> ctrl + alt + f7
<betinho> it *should* get you back to safety
<xMine> black screen w/ blinking cursor
<betinho> in ctrl + alt + f4?
<xMine> yes
<OzoNe> or Alt+E after reboot and black screen, it reload KDM
<betinho> hm... I didn't know about Alt + E.
<OzoNe> it works for me, if you are in the KDM tty
<dmatt> works for me to
<dmatt> too
<xMine> when i boot normal i don't get a screen - only a black screen with a blinking cursor
<xMine> i see a mouse cursor for a half second and then it disapperas again
<xMine> i don't even have  a console
<betinho> xMine: me too. but then I do a ctrl + alt + f1 - then a ctrl + alt + f7
<betinho> and it works
<betinho> this only with kde 4.4 tougth.
<betinho> but I'm using kde 4.4 on another distro, and all I can think is 'ubuntu's fault'
<OzoNe> betinho in another distro, accents are working OK?
<xMine> the same screen on ctrl+alt+ f1 - f12 -.-
<binarylooks> raindog: strange...cool, but strange :-)
<xMine> when i have to reinstall it anyway, should i try the new lucid dreams beta? or karmic koala?
<raindog> binarylooks: huh?
<betinho> OzoNe: yup.
<binarylooks> raindog: sorry, was for racecar56
<betinho> xMine: I guess you should try another linux.
<betinho> maybe mandriva.
<xMine> mh, isn't ubuntu the best for linux beginners?
<betinho> xMine: I don't get accents, and I'm not a beginner.
<betinho> xMine: all of the big linuxes are now usable by beginners,
<chfwiggum> xMine: you press the keys at the same time?
<xMine> yes
<anoneemouse> i wanna try this window tabbing thing... how do i do it?
<lucypher> xMine: have you tried to change keyboard layout in systemsetting?
<betinho> anoneemouse: click on the window with the middle mouse button and drag to the other window
<betinho> lucypher: I did, and no accents whatsoever.
<anoneemouse> betinho... tried that, doesnt do anything
<xMine> no, i can't even got to that. even the secure mode thing is broken -.-
<xMine> *go
<inclement> anoneemouse: Make sure you are using the oxygen theme, that middle click on titlebar is defined as 'drag to tab mode' or similar, and middle click drag one window onto another
<xMine> so, is there a "good" linux distro with the new kde 4.4?
<inclement> xMine: It's only been released for a few hours, so I doubt there is any consensus right now
<xMine> okay, i think then i'm gonna put the usb stick in again and reinstall ...
<anoneemouse> inclement: i cant find the settings. I am using oxygen
<xMine> can debian run kde 4.4?
<inclement> xMine: Settings > Window behaviour > Window behaviour > Titlebar actions ?
<inclement> Then the middle click option?
<inclement> (Though I thought this was automatically set)
<inclement> Also, is it oxygen both for main theme and for window settings? You have to set both ,that confused me
<anoneemouse> awesome... its working. Thanks inclement
<anoneemouse> now i can make mutant applications.... bwhahahaha
<inclement> :)
<xMine> does kde 4.4 run on lucid dream?
<sverro2> xMine yes
<xMine> okay ... then i have to download the iso haha...
<oxymoron> Does someone has an explanation why I got black screen when KDE login? First SPlashimage and some noisy stripes and then it goes black. I goes ctr+alt+f* and then back with ctrl+art+f7 and works, why so? :S
<xMine> or is there a command to upgrade from 9.10 to lucid dreams?
<sverro2> xMine Sorry, I only read Lucid :) I don't know Lucid Dream
<xMine> np - so there is no way to do this?
<Armi^> hi all. Who can help me get kmail to work again? Akonadi doesnt seem to start up anymore (kde 4.4 sc)
<benoitg> Armi^: Try: akonadictl stop; akonadictl start;
<benoitg> Armi^: Paste the error to pastebin and the url here
<inclement> oxymoron: Lots of people have this, including me. Seems to be a kdm issue. I hope it will be fixed soon, but don't nkow anything more
<Armi^> benoitg: http://pastebin.org/90249
<Armi^> there it is
<Armi^> stopping it and starting it again isnt working (akonadiserver" crashed too often and will not be restarted!)
<IppatsuMan> Hi all, I guess I'm not the only one who broke KDE by using the PPA Backports repository. The error reported by KDM is: "/usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdm_greet: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libQtSvg.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN15QGraphicsObject16staticMetaObjectE" Is there any workaround or fix?
<oxymoron> inclement: Alright, does somebody know why it is so or it is a big question mark for everyone? :P Its kind of sad, I thought KDE 4.4 would be perfect and flawless and KDM is messing :( First off i got som message on my screen that X-server tried to commmunicate through an unsyncronized mode or something like htat.
<IppatsuMan> (if I run startx then kdeinit4 just says that the installation is broken and quits)
<Tm_T> IppatsuMan: that sounds like you have broken installation
<newbie123abc> Where is kde 4.4 rc3?
<newbie123abc> sorry
<WaltzingAlong> newbie123abc: meaning where it was tagged within the project's source tree? or you want the kubuntu packages?
<newbie123abc> kde 4.4 was release
<WaltzingAlong> newbie123abc: kde44 final for kubuntu? follow the links in the URL
<WaltzingAlong> newbie123abc: meant channel topic ... or www.kubuntu.org
<plan_rich_> hi there. i also updated to 4.4... the whole plasma desktop does not work and quits with error. Also there is a package conflict with klipper because of kdebase-workspace-data
<newbie123abc> WaltzingAlong: but and ppa?
<IppatsuMan> Tm_Tr: uhm, yes, I kinda already figured that out, the question is: how can I fix it?
<WaltzingAlong> newbie123abc: yes it would be to add the kubuntu backports ppa
<Armi^> benoitg: any luck
<Armi^> ?
<sverro2> Is there a place where I can download the 10.04 alpha 1
<sverro2> ?
<newbie123abc> WaltzingAlong: not released yet?
<benoitg> Armi^: Sorry, doesn't look like any error I ever saw personally.
<newbie123abc> How can i update to KDE 4.4 ?
<Armi^> benoitg: ah ok, it was there a few days ago and i do not know what killed it
<Armi^> well, will search the web some more
<Armi^> thnx anyways :D
<newbie123abc> plz
<newbie123abc> help me
<WaltzingAlong> newbie123abc: yes, you could. packages are available for kubuntu karmic
<Armi^> newbie123abc: see http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4
<newbie123abc> WaltzingAlong: after "aptitude update" kde 4.3.95 persist
<Armi^> newbie123abc: add the last line (ppa: ..... ) to your update sources
<newbie123abc> Armi^: http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/beta/ubuntu ?
<WaltzingAlong> newbie123abc:    deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu karmic main
<Armi^> newbie123abc: open 'system settings' (somewhere in the k menu) > 'add and remove software' > Settings > Edit software sources (and enter password) > Other software > Add > ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports > OK / Now update your system
<WaltzingAlong> newbie123abc: getting it?
<newbie123abc> WaltzingAlong: Armi^ : ok working fine. Thanks a lot.
<Armi^> np ;)
<xMine> cool, ubuntu keeps the data after a reinstall
<WaltzingAlong> xMine: which info?
<xMine> background and stuff
<newbie123abc> WaltzingAlong: Armi^ : ok working fine. Thanks a lot.
<newbie123abc> sorry 2x
<Armi^> lol
<sverro2> newbie123abc does it really work fine? not unstable?
<Armi^> sverro2: i installed it too this evening and everything is running great. Only problem i have is that akonadi wont start, but that problem started a week ago
<sverro2> Armi^ in 9.10 or 10.04
<sverro2> ?
<Armi^> 9.10
<sverro2> Armi^ then I'll install it too. can't wait :)
<Armi^> sverro2: good luck
<sverro2> Armi^ thanks
<sena---> hello everybody
<sena---> i am trying to use wpa_supplicant v 0.5.8 on my kubuntu 8.04 and i get strange behaviour that i could not solve after a lot of searching and reading
<sena---> if i try to connect to my wpa encrypted ap with wpa_supplicant it connects - everything is fine
<sena---> f i change my mac with macchanger it doed not connect
<sena---> and I get this error
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubufox/+bug/476853
<sena---> Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out
<sena---> anyone any idea?
<xMine> where can i see which kde version i'm using?
<ToxinPowe> Help, About KDE
<xMine> ty
<sverro2> Armi^ can I just add the repository and update?
<xMine> so.... when will be there the final kde 4.4?
<WaltzingAlong> sverro2: yes
<WaltzingAlong> xMine: packages are available now for kubuntu
<xMine> in which repo?
<sverro2> WaltzingAlong, ok thanks, thats really easy
<xMine> oh, a new grub version
<e_t_> Are other people having a problem with KDM at login?
<xMine> me
<WaltzingAlong> xMine: can you view the channel topic from there? or check out the link at www.kubuntu.org
<WaltzingAlong> e_t_: yes
<e_t_> What's going on with that?
<igor_> hello everybody. after upgrade to 4.4 when loading x-server appear colored artifacts. After restart the x-server work fine, anyone any idea?
<xMine> why are there blocked updates? should i not install these or what about them?
<sverro2> WaltzingAlong, I've got 71 blocked updates in kpackagekit
<WaltzingAlong> sverro2: ok
<sverro2> WaltzingAlong, perhaps it will work with "sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<WaltzingAlong> sverro2: could try it. i prefer aptitude, but as you like
<dmatt> hello, I filed bug for KDM login problem, if you experience it please write so in https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=226392
<WaltzingAlong> blocked updates - newer version available, required dependencies for newer version not available
<dmatt> sverro2: sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade
<sverro2> dmatt, thanks
<Armi^> dmaat sverro2 : I prefer the aptitude command instead of the apt-get command
<dmatt> Armi^: yes, aptitude upgrade should work too
<Armi^> aptitude update && aptitude full-upgrade
<sverro2> Armi^, I don't know how aptitude actualy works. I really must learn it. Can't be too difficult
<Armi^> is my live motto ;P
<xMine> what key is SYSRQ ?
<Koenji-Hyakkei> same as print screen
<xMine> ah, okay
<Armi^> sverro2: aptitude has only one command. For example: aptitude search (apt-cache search); aptitude update (apt-get update); enz
<OzoNe> dmat it seems that the problem is only in kubuntu, so kde.org is not the site for report that bug
<Armi^> sverro2: just type ' man aptitude '
<Armi^> sverro2: handeles dependencies better alsio
<dmatt> OzoNe: I asked without answer on kubuntu devel, how to report it
<sverro2> Armi^, that's nice indeed :) Thanks for the "man aptitude"
<dmatt> OzoNe: where shoul I report it then?
<OzoNe> dmatt, launchpad.net I think, but I don't know really
<dmatt> it is from backports and that is not supported afaik
<sverro2> Armi^ I've upgraded, so perhaps, I ll write again :) I reboot NOW
<Armi^> sverro2: good luck again ;)
<dmatt> nobody but kubuntu users have this KDM bug?
<benoitg> dmatt: Good question
<Armi^> dmatt: what bug?
<xMine> YES, i have KDE 4.4 now
<Armi^> He just found out my concoles are all fuzzy (ctrl-alt-F1
<xMine> just did apt-get update & dist-upgrade before restart
<dmatt> Armi^: empty black page instead of login page - https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=226392
<sverro2> Armi^ I am back again. Wow, thanks a lot. KDE 4.4 is awesome :)
<Armi^> sverro2: have fun :D
<Armi^> dmatt: no bug here. But do you get a prompt when going to another tty?
<Armi^> I only get weird colors
<dmatt> Armi^: me the same
<Armi^> k
<igor_> Armi^: I get weird colors too in kde4.4()
<racecar57> pidgin refuses to minimize into my indicator applet when i close it, but instead of minimizing like normal, the whole thing shuts down. why?
<racecar57> also, i wonder why i am racecar57...i'm racecar56...
<Guest39931> OK i got that fixed...
<Guest39931> wait...what??? now im a guet
<Guest39931> *guest
<jrmy> salut
<jrmy> besoin d'aide
<WaltzingAlong> salut
<WaltzingAlong> jrmy: in english or
<WaltzingAlong> !fr | jrmy
<ubottu> jrmy: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<WaltzingAlong> please
<jrmy> beh laissé tombé j'aime pas l'anglais xd
<josef_> hallo
<sahk0> hi, trying to update to KDE 4.4 i added PPA in my sources list but i get a whole bunch of blocked updates. how do i deal with that?
<sahk0> im using 9.10
<sahk0> WaltzingAlong: you got to be kidding me. a notice?
<sverro2> sahk0 open terminal and type ¨ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade¨
<sahk0> WaltzingAlong told me to sudo aptitude -y full-upgrade
<sahk0> which seems better
<WaltzingAlong> sahk0: either should work. i prefer aptitude
<Ahox_> Hi, when running virtuosoconverter I get an Could not find a valid Virtuoso installation, any ideas why?
<sahk0> those two do the same?
<WaltzingAlong> sahk0: very similar, yes
<WaltzingAlong> sahk0: you could also use aptitude with dist-upgrade, but full-upgrade is preferred
<sahk0> yeah read the man page
<sahk0> thanks, im gonna go with yours
<sahk0> hope it doesnt die
<WaltzingAlong> sahk0: and no, not kidding you. yes it was a notice
<sahk0> youre probably the first "normal" person to sent me a notice on freenode
<sahk0> is that common practice around here?
<WaltzingAlong> not sure about normal or not
<sahk0> by normal i meant not spammer, moron, younameit
<WaltzingAlong> we have not yet established that i am not a moron ;)
<sahk0> hah :) yeah i guess i will have to reboot to figure that part out. but thanks for the reply
<WaltzingAlong> :D
<sahk0> ftr i port all that stuff to the status window so chances are i wouldnt have noticed the notice :p
<sahk0> wow its gonna be an hour
<WaltzingAlong> gives you something to look forward to
<ziggy> any dolphin gurus here?
<WaltzingAlong> ziggy: not kubuntu specific questions about dolphin could probably be asked in #kde
<darthanubis> !ask | ziggy
<ubottu> ziggy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ziggy> i dont know if its kubuntu specific or not...but i have an external drive formatted for a mac, and i cant paste files to it through dolphin, any ideas what im dong wrong?
<WaltzingAlong> ziggy: might need to look at hfs tools
<ziggy> hfs tools?
<ziggy> ok, thanks
<WaltzingAlong> !info hfsutils | ziggy
<ubottu> ziggy: hfsutils (source: hfsutils): Tools for reading and writing Macintosh volumes. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.6-11build2 (karmic), package size 80 kB, installed size 244 kB
<ziggy> thanks waltzing
<WaltzingAlong> cheers
<Toph> how do i tell which version of KDE I'm running?
<racecar56> Toph: open a KDE program (like konqueror)
<racecar56> Toph: and click help and click about kde
<Toph> racecar56: ok,, thanks
<racecar56> Toph: any time :]
<Toph> i thought i had updated to KDE 4.4, but I see I'm still with 4.3.2
<WaltzingAlong> Toph: have you reloaded kde since then?
<Toph> WaltzingAlong: yes, i restarted my computer
<ToxinPowe> Toph: use add-apt-repository and apt-get update
<ToxinPowe> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports, apt-get update && apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<Toph> i did:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta        sudo apt-get update       sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ToxinPowe> and your packages were installed?
<varisitee> hello
<ToxinPowe> dpkg -l|grep kde
<Toph> ToxinPowe: that produced a good number of hits ,  but i don't see 4.4 included
<Toph> ToxinPowe: that produced a good number of hits ,  but i don't see 4.4 included
<ToxinPowe> Toph: then you didn't install 4.4
<ToxinPowe> apt-get -f install?
<ToxinPowe> or dpkg --configure -a if you had problems with the upgrade
<Toph> so what is the command to install?
<ToxinPowe> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade, but maybe your install don't finish
<kubian> Toph: if u want 4.4 add the ppa:backports not beta in karmic
<Toph> kubian: ok,, good point
<ToxinPowe> ups, sorry then I was wrong
<kubian> Toph: shud be ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<Toph> ok,, thanks
<kubian> no problema
<ubuntu> #ubuntu-es
<twoten> I'm trying to install kubuntu 9.10 from my cd, but it keeps dropping me into a console and asking me to run root commands
<twoten> I've switched on noapic and nolapic and safe graphics mode but always the same thing
<twoten> I have an nvidia 7600, it should be recognized, what gives?
<raindog> I'm using 4.4 from backports.  I have apparently deleted all activities and I can't get to the corner cashew to create one.  Any suggestions?
<twoten> it won't boot into live cd mode, and it won't install directly from the boot menu
<raindog> Rather the corner cashew is not there.
<twoten> I've never heard of corner cashew, the urge to make nut jokes is strong
<twoten> seems like these kubuntuans have better things to do than help a retard like me
<raindog> twoten: It may take awhile.
<twoten> I'm losing I.Q. points just sitting here waiting
<twoten> when my slobber hits the keyboard you'll know by my string of gibberish
<Torch> raindog: deleting (or moving away) all files $HOME/.kde/share/config/plasma* should reset that
<Torch> raindog: of course you need to do that while plasma is not running
<raindog> Torch: Thanks for the help.  I should have thought of that.  :)
<twoten> mmm erf uhhn mep
<dmatt> twoten: what exactly does it says and when?
<twoten> the farthest I get is doing the direct install, it says a percentage and setting the time by network time server, gets to 30%, says it is detecting file systems, then hangs up there, when I press a key I get a console
<twoten> when I try startx it X can't start because no screens found
<dmatt> twoten: start live cd mode and start instalation from terminal then watch for errors
<twoten> is there a log file that I can less if I need to read back a few screens?
<dmatt> twoten: should be, but I do not know where
<twoten> okay, I'm off to reboot, I'll power up my second box and come back to irc from there
<JDahl> how do I install KDE 4.4 from karmic backports? I have backports enabled, but I don't see any KDE 4.4 packages, and apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade anything
<ToxinPowe> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<Galvatron> Hi
<Galvatron> Just installed Kubuntu 9.10 and upgraded KDE to 4.4 and theres a serious problem
<Galvatron> After system loading
<Galvatron> Sorry
<Galvatron> I write like an analphabet
<Torch> Galvatron: try ONE line ;-)
<Galvatron> Just after loading the system, a screen blinks and there are colorful squared/rectangles/stripes (like artifacts) instead of login screen
<dasen> kde 4.4 rocks!!
<dmatt> Galvatron: welcome to https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=226392
<dmatt> Galvatron: most likely
<Torch> sounds more like a kubuntu problem than a kde bug, though.
<Galvatron> Perhaps I should try reinstalling KDM?
<dmatt> Galvatron: I filed that bug and if you read it, I tried that, there are also workarounds listed
<Torch> Galvatron: i had the same effect on lucid when the packages weren't all uploaded by the kubuntu guys, so maybe that will help.
<dmatt> Torch: it works when you restart kdm with ALT-E
<zuzka_> hi
<Torch> dmatt: it works for me on lucid now that all packages are there.
<Torch> dmatt: just by installing the missing ones.
<Galvatron> When do I hit Alt + E?
<twoten> I'm back, now talking to you from my dual xeon server box
<dmatt> Torch: Were you able to login using alternative method?
<Galvatron> When the "artifacts" appear?
<Torch> dmatt: didn't even try. i knew it was a packaging problem, so why waste time?
<dmatt> Galvatron: yes, it restarts KDM
<Galvatron> One more issue
<zuzka_> i had kubuntu installed, then installed windows 7. now i need to restore the bootloader, any hints?
<Galvatron> Seems like the desktop isnt loading fully
<twoten> I'm back, now talking to you from my dual xeon server box
<dmatt> Torch: well I updated morning, updated again in evening and the problem persists
<Galvatron> Theres no default wallpaper and right-click doesn't work
<Torch> dmatt: on lucid the problem was that the theme for kdm was missing. maybe this is the case for you guys on karmic, too.
<dmatt> Galvatron: check if you have any updates held back
<twoten> so I selected boot into livecd, with safe graphics, noapic and nolapic, it dropped into a console, at the top I get stdin: error 0
<twoten> shadow passwords are now on
<Galvatron> Just tried sudo aptitude update --> full-upgrade and there's nothing
<twoten> copying package lists
<twoten> I don't want to go back to Windows 98
<Galvatron> But I'm sure that installation isn't complete
<Galvatron> I had similar desktop issue with Jaunty, after lame "safe-upgrade"
<dmatt> Galvatron: try to reinstall kubuntu desktop
<dmatt> kubuntu-desktop
<Galvatron> Done
<dmatt> and plasma-desktop
<Galvatron> Done
<Galvatron> How can I activate Alt + Ctrl + Backspace in KDE 4.4?
<dmatt> Torch: I doubt wrong packaging if it works for other people and I waited 12 hours to be sure all files are on the server
<Galvatron> There's no "Keyboard ayout"
<twoten> oh no, I remember now, I had to install 8.04 on this box first, then do a distro upgrade to 9.10
<twoten> is that what I will have to do on the other machine too?
<Galvatron> Why can't you just use 9.10 CD?
<twoten> it craps out before I can install or even get livecd to run
<dmatt> Galvatron: I have two system trays - but I messed with .kde folder when trying to repair install
<Galvatron> Brb
<Galvatron> I'll reboot and check my KDM
<Galvatron> All right
<Galvatron> Reinstalling plasma/kubuntu-desktop solved the desktop issue
<zuzka_> hi
<zuzka_> i had KUBUNU installed first, then installed Windows 7
<Galvatron> And it orverwrote MBR...
<Galvatron> Right?
<zuzka_> sure. now i downloaded the install iso of kubuntu 9.10, but cant seem to boot from it
<zuzka_> any ideas why? when i try to boot "Boot without changes to system" or "check cd for defects".... there is just a cursor blinking. nothing happens
<twoten> sounds like my machine, are you hiding in my basement?
<zuzka_> nope
<zuzka_> is it safe to boot via something else, then overwrite grub?
<zuzka_> or should i try to install NEOBOOT software
<zuzka_> or whatever it is called
<Galvatron> Nope
<zuzka_> please help, i am stuck in windows(!!!)
<Galvatron> Just run the LiveCD and recover GRUB
<zuzka_> like i was saying, there is just blinking cursor when i try to
<zuzka_> one option that works is "check memory".... havent tried the option "install the system"
<Galvatron> http://www.google.pl/search?hl=pl&client=opera&rls=en&hs=xdi&q=recover+GRUB&btnG=Szukaj&lr=&aq=f&oq=
<twoten> I seem to remember using apt-get to install mc, then using that to change the xorg.conf file
<zuzka_> brb
<kmitchner> im having a bash scripting problem.. sed keeps stealing my ; in this command:      find ./test/*/statistics -name logs -exec echo "{}.`date +%Y%m%d.%H%M`" | sed s/\//./g | sed s/^..//g \;
<dmatt> zuzka_: how did you install linux before? the same medium should not stop to be bootable unless it broke in the meantime
<[GuS]> Hi guys, i have a problem with keyboard layout since upgraded to kde4.4... I use spanish and i cant type correctly this: ´a
<JontheEchidna> might be https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/520408
<[GuS]> so, JontheEchidna which fix do you suggest so i cant type correctly dead keys again?
<[GuS]> installing ibus ?
<JontheEchidna> dunno, I don't really use deadkeys
<Torch> kmitchner: you're not really expecting anyone here to debug that for you? ;-))
<kmitchner> already got my answer hehe
<JontheEchidna> [GuS]: thinking about it, the reason things broke is probably because the lucid packaging that the backports were based off of are expected ibus
<JontheEchidna> so that would probably be a good eay to fix it
<kmitchner> brain fart, totally didnt realize i couldnt pipe in a find like that.. idiot moment
<[GuS]> yeah, it seems
<[GuS]> i will test if that fix this...
<zuzka_> is it possible my linux live cd wont boot because the cpu is 32 bit and the image 64?
<dmatt> zuzka_: definitely
<zuzka_> i dont actually know if the cpu is 32b
<zuzka_> it is amd turion 64 mt-32
<zuzka_> however, i dont get how i could have installed windows 7 64 bits on it
<ddfire> hi
<ddfire> i installed kde 4.4 and its crash
<ddfire> any one have the same issue?
<dmatt> ddfire: is it similar to https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=226392 ?
<rmrfslash> Anyone else have like 58 blocked updates when updating kpackagekit since yesterday?
<rmrfslash> what do I do about these?
<dmatt> zuzka_: how did you install linux before? the same medium should not stop to be bootable unless it broke in the meantime
<ddfire> dmatt: nope it said plasma decorator crash
<ddfire> i get the black screen
<ddfire> too
<ddfire> and i have auto login so some apps start like pidgin and skype
<comawhite> is there a way to get kdevelop4 updated to 3.9.97?
<rmrfslash> is it safe to ignore em?
<comawhite> it's currently is 2 beta versions behind
<Torch> comawhite: there is.
<Torch> comawhite: you should read the planet from time to time ;-)
<comawhite> I do but probably overlooked it
<Torch> comawhite: just a second.
<comawhite> okie dokie
<dmatt> ddfire: hm, autologin skips login page, so the problem happens some time later
<ddfire> any one get an error on kde 4.4 about decorator crash?
<ddfire> dmatt: any solution?
<Torch> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/daniele.domenichelli/backports/ubuntu karmic main
<Torch> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/daniele.domenichelli/backports/ubuntu karmic main
<Torch> comawhite: add this to your sources
<comawhite> thanks mate
<dmatt> what is the exact message?
<Torch> comawhite: gerne geschehen
<comawhite> Danke
<Torch> comawhite: very good ;-)
<[GuS]> JontheEchidna: the fix suggested in the bug report (in the last entry) didnt fixed the problem for me :(
<comawhite> Torch: I suck at German, wish I had mates that could help me with it =[
<Torch> comawhite: you have all of that other channel to help you with... that should suffice!
<ddfire> dmatt: i think this is the bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=226263 i am doing what it said
<comawhite> Torch: I mean verbally not text wise
<Torch> comawhite: just fly over here. there's a kde release party on saturday in karlsruhe ;-)
<comawhite> Torch: only if I had money
<comawhite> Torch: well I have a $300 plane vouncher but I don't know if it's for international
<jrmy> bonjour
<comawhite> Hallo! Wie geht es dir?
<jrmy> hein ?
<jrmy> do yo speek french N
<jrmy> ?
<comawhite> no
<jrmy> merde
<jrmy> -_-'
<tsimpson> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<comawhite> french is way to complicated
<comawhite> xD
 * Torch wonders if this works for comawhite:
<Torch> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Torch> ... it does ;-)
#kubuntu 2010-02-12
<comawhite> Torch: hahahah
<ddfire> that solved my problem!!!
<ddfire> now i have a new one... "Could not create python ScriptEngine for the Plasmacon Widget"
<kaddi> hi, i recently upgraded to kde 4.4. Now everytime I drag a window to the top left of my desktop it gets maximized. I find this seriously annoying but can't seem to find the setting to undo it. Anyone know?
<kaddi> uh, make that top right
<[GuS]> ohhh great.. since last updates now i cant log into a terminal (ctrl+alt+f1), has a buggy mix of colors... and i cant do nothing..
<comawhite> kaddi: you can disable it
<kaddi> comawhite: where?
<inclement> kaddi: System settings, Desktop, Screen Edges
<comawhite> System Settings -> Desktop ->Screen Edges -> Maximise
<kaddi> oh
<kaddi> what does "tile windows by dragging them to he side of the screen" do?
<comawhite> kaddi: like an MDI client would do
<comawhite> kaddi: you know the desktop switcher when you have 4 or more
<kaddi> yes
<comawhite> it will continue doing that each time you tile a window
<comawhite> basically just like tiles in a bathroom wall
<comawhite> xD
<kaddi> uhm, that i don't understand...
<kaddi> oh
<kaddi> lol
<comawhite> lol
<comawhite> better?
<comawhite> :P
<kaddi> i just disabled it :p
<comawhite> ;þ
<ddfire> please any one... "Could not create python ScriptEngine for the <any widget> Widget"
<Greenery> update to KDE SC 4.4, my sound can only play one application at a time. Example, if I play music on AMarok first then I open up dragonplayer to play a movie, Dragonplayer will not have sound and notification saying that sound playback doesn't work. Any idea how?
<raid> lol KDE SC 4.4 update is fucking up for everyone
<raid> there are so many threads about it in the kubuntu forums
<comawhite> Greenery: try using xine instead of pulseaudio
<comawhite> or gstreamer
<Greenery> i'm using xine atm
<crimsun> ...PA isn't shipped in Kubuntu. Please actually verify that PulseAudio is in fact running if you're going to suggest that!
<comawhite> crimsun: I thought PA was
<crimsun> comawhite: no, it isn't. If it were by default, I would have been the one to make it so.
<rmrfslash> I upgraded to KDE 4.4 however when I login my display is black with t a hugemouse cursor. I have to switch toa VT then back to at least get to the desktop. That procedure seems to work reliably, but this is a mess
<comawhite> crimsun: sorry?
<crimsun> comawhite: PA isn't shipped by default in Kubuntu. I'm its primary maintainer in Ubuntu; there is much resistance to seeing it seeded by default in Kubuntu.
<rmrfslash> can someone please help (if anyone knows how to help w/ this)
<macintux> Hello Kubuntu IRC, Can someone assist me in remapping the keyboard keys? I want to make the right Apple button be a right click. I do not however want to make a script to run at login i would rather have it always be this way without having to run that script. Can someone assist me?
<comawhite> crimsun: yeah that's why I assumed Kubuntu had it
<crimsun> comawhite: nope. Neither Xubuntu, Kubuntu, nor Mythbuntu ship it by default.
<rmrfslash> My VTs are useless
<rmrfslash> just a bunch of colored lines
<dmatt> rmrfslash:  i filed a bug for it https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=226392 but it is only for kubuntu, so it should go to launchpad
<rmrfslash> so should I file in launchpad?
<rmrfslash> or can you just cut/past into launchpad?
<jrmy> paquet installé
<ddfire> rmrfslash, i solved something like that instaling desktop-plasma o plasma-desktop
<rmrfslash> dmatt: is this the same behavior?
<jrmy> je fait comment maintenant ?
<rmrfslash> are your VTs completely useless?
<macintux> Can Someone help me remap my keyboard in Kubuntu 9.10?
<dmatt> rmrfslash: just color stripes
<jrmy> francais  ?
<Greenery> hmmm, I hope my sound playback is KDE SC 4.4 fault
<rmrfslash> dmatt: do you need  to switch to a VT then back to F7 to see the desktop?
<jrmy> do you speack french ?
<rmrfslash> when you boot up?
<dmatt> rmrfslash: I use ALT-E for kdm restart - but it is all written in that bug text
<rmrfslash> This is a disaster/
<rmrfslash> wtf.
<rmrfslash> I had my machine working perfectly yesterday
<jrmy> bonjour
<rmrfslash> got all kinds of issues squared away, skype issues, sound issues
<rmrfslash> then I was like "hey kde 4.4"........ f*cked
<millun> Hi
<jrmy> do you speak frnch N
<jrmy> ?
<millun> Trying to restore MBR but my /boot is sda5 and / is sda6
<rmrfslash> and I def don't like the VMware logos splattered all over KDE 4.4 now
<jrmy> francais
<jrmy> ???
<ddfire> rmrfslash, try installing plasma-desktop package
<ddfire> apt-get install ....
<dmatt> rmrfslash: same story here
<rmrfslash> ddfire: plasma-desktop is already the newest version.
<jrmy> do you speak french ???
<rmrfslash> that's all I get from apt-get install plasma-desktop (though I'm not sure why it _woudn't_ be installed)
<dmatt> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<inclement> dmatt: It looks like the bug report has been marked 'solved' as requiring just a reboot to fix, but this is wrong?
<rmrfslash> that's not a solution
<dmatt> inclement: I rebooted 10x at least
<rmrfslash> me too
<inclement> dmatt: I thought so, I have the same problem :)
<rmrfslash> I send my bug report to Kubuntu with the little Send Bug Report thingie
<dmatt> I saw two new upgrades if it doesnt help I open the same bug on launchpad
<rmrfslash> probably just pipes the report to /dev/null
<rmrfslash> I have no updates
<dmatt> rmrfslash: it did work for me when I reported bug last time
<macintux> Is there a way to turn off the touchpad on my laptop with a key combo??
<rmrfslash> damn you kde... you're so beautiful yet so buggy
<dmatt> I have kubuntu-default-settings
<rmrfslash> I get nothign
<rmrfslash> apt-get update apt-get upgrade
<rmrfslash> nothing
<rmrfslash> nothing in kpackagekit... though I assume it's a frontend to apt-get
<dmatt> check current version dpkg -l|grep kubuntu
<rmrfslash> I have a few things that show up when I run that cmd
<rmrfslash> all say "ii" next to em
<dmatt> what is the version of kubuntu-default-settings ?
<rmrfslash> ii  kubuntu-default-settings                                    1:10.04ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa1                      Default settings and artwork for the Kubuntu
<rmrfslash> "for the Kubuntu" heheh
<dmatt> so you already have that upgrade i will apply later
<dmatt> I am going to reboot, upgrade and see what happens
<rmrfslash> k
<dmatt> and file bug mostly likely
<rmrfslash> tell me how it goes
<dmatt> yep
<jrmy> yoooooooooooooooooo
<jrmy> je suis francais sa va bien ?
<kaddi> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<jrmy> re
<macintux> Can someone help me with setting up a hotkey and a keyboard remap?
<k4ever> hi all.  is there an software button or widget for kde 4 that will activate the cover switch or flip switch desktop effect like there is in windows vista?
<Admiral_Chicago> having an install error...
<darthanubis> k4ever: alt-tab?
<Admiral_Chicago> as I update to Karmic. Kdebase runtime  won't install correctly
<Admiral_Chicago>  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/plasmapkg', which is also in package libplasma2
<dmatt> rmrfslash: still the same.
<JontheEchidna> k4ever: alt + tab?
<rmrfslash> I figured
<rmrfslash> it's s segfault somewhere
<JontheEchidna> Admiral_Chicago: uninstall libplasma2, it's from kde 4.2  times
<rmrfslash> is there a KDE log?
<dmatt> /var/log/kdm.log i suppose
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks JontheEchidna
<vicent> hello
<rmrfslash> yeah saw that
<rmrfslash> no errors in it though
<k4ever> i'm looking for a software button i can add to the panel that will do cover/flip switch.  i use the one in the panel for windows vista at work and its the only thing from vista i like
<Admiral_Chicago> JontheEchidna: I removed it but its still throwin the error..... trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/plasmapkg', which is also in package libplasma2
<dmatt> rmrfslash: could you pls check, if you have another .kde folder inside standard .kde folder?
<jrmy> fraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaancais ?
<jrmy> francais
<rmrfslash> dmatt: i don't
<JontheEchidna> Admiral_Chicago: could you paste the full log at !pastebin please?
<poggop> I am getting a weird acpi error in dmesg constantly, what does this mean? http://paste.ubuntu.com/374322/  Please help, me entire demsg is this.
<rmrfslash> dmatt: you mean ~/.kde/.kde?
<dmatt> yep
<jrmy> je suis francais
<Duskao> jrmy: nope
<jrmy> hein ?
<Duskao>  anyone know how to get konqueror to cooperate with getdeb/playdeb?
<Admiral_Chicago> JontheEchidna: apparently, not.  Konqueror won't load with a http error...can I message it to you...
<JontheEchidna> Admiral_Chicago: sure
<kaddi> !fr | jrmy
<ubottu> jrmy: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<JontheEchidna> Admiral_Chicago: ok, do a "sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime_4%3a4.3.2-0ubuntu4.1_i386.deb", which should allow kdebase-runtime to install leaving you to be able to remove libplasma2
<Admiral_Chicago> still getting an error
<rmrfslash> dmatt: no, I do not have a ~/.kde/.kde then
<Duskao> so?
<Duskao>  anyone know how to get konqueror to cooperate with getdeb/playdeb?
<Duskao> or configure konqueror to use apturl-kde with those?
<dmatt> rmrfslash: I filed a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/520762
<rmrfslash> thanks... hopefully they solve it soon
<rmrfslash> this is really a drag
<rmrfslash> I'll second the bug
<Duskao> rmrfslash: whats your issue?
<dmatt> thanks
<rmrfslash> Dusako: look @ the bug report dmatt filed
<rmrfslash> we're both using fglrx
<dmatt> rmrfslash: do you have virtualbox installed?
<Duskao> rmrfslash: yeah, just did. I tried it before just reinstalled Kubuntu and I'm sticking with 4.3.2 for a bit
<rmrfslash> no
<Duskao> yeah, fglrx here as well, but I tried it with the regular config as well, got a similar problem that way.
<Duskao> sorry, by regular config, I mean the open source drivers that come with the default kubuntu configuration.
<Duskao> aka Radeon drivers
<dmatt> Duskao: I wanted to test it now but if it did not work for you...
<Duskao> dmatt: well, you can always try it, but I didn't have any luck with it.
<rmrfslash> Dusakao: can you supplement the bug report to make it seem like it's a problem. They'll only take the bug seriously if a few ppl are experiencing it.
<dmatt> I am sort of out of ideas what to try next...
<rmrfslash> even if you just say "same here"
<rmrfslash> maybe I should try reinstalling my graphics driver
<rmrfslash> not that that would do anything
<dmatt> I did that already
<Duskao> dmatt: I got the command line for login. so I did so and tried to start the plasma-desktop from there, but it wouldn't work. Was saying I didn't have X11 installed, so I tried reinstalling it but with no avail
<Duskao> rmrfslash: sure
<rmrfslash> dmatt: you tried reinstalling the driver?
<dmatt> Duskao: there should be some button "affects me too" or something similar
<dmatt> rmrfslash: yes
<dmatt> I tried older kernel too, same problem
<rmrfslash> little concerning that this is fglrx users... not that this surprises me
<Nishin> Wassup
<Nishin> Certainly quieter in here than #ubuntu.
<Duskao> posted
<Nishin> While I'm here, I may as well ask for a little knowledge.
<Duskao> Nishin: yep, usually is.
<Nishin> Is anyone here familiar with Wubi?
<Duskao> Nishin: negative
<Nishin> Duskao: Dang.
<Duskao> Nishin: I'm sure someone else is though :D
<dmatt> Nishin: me little bit
<Nishin> Well, I installed Kubuntu last night with it and it ran as if from a live CD.
<Duskao> I'm glad that the kde 4.4 thing isn't only affecting me :d
<Nishin> Uhhh...issat supposed to happen?
<Duskao> Nishin: what do you mean? try to elaborate with that.
<dmatt> Nishin: what is the problem?
<Nishin> No settings/files/programs (etc) are saved on reboot.
<Nishin> And it classes me as "Live session user" if I recall correctly.
<Duskao> Nishin: you did this from wubi?
<Nishin> My desktop's Wubi-ing Ubuntu as we speak.
<Duskao> Nishin: you did remove the disk right?
<Nishin> Duskao: Yes.
<dmatt> Nishin: sounds like you forgot CD inside :)
<Nishin> I never had a disk.
<Duskao> Nishin: unmount the .sio
<Duskao> Nishin: .iso...
<Duskao> Nishin: you are likely still running off the disk.
<dmatt> Nishin: if you boot into Wubi correctly, you should have boot menu with Ubuntu and windows at the beginning
<Duskao> Nishin: or .iso as it may be.
<Nishin> dmatt: The installation could have messed up considering I just left Wubi on overnight.
<Duskao> Nishin: unlikely, but possible. It isn't necessary to leave it for a long period of time, should only take 10 to 15 min with a semi recent computer.
<dmatt> Nishin: unlikely
<Nishin> Duskao: Takes several hours for Wubi to download the ISO for the installation, though.
<Duskao> Nishin: oh right.
<Nishin> I guess I'll see how Ubuntu works.
<Walzmyn> I just made the 4.4 upgrade and I've not got a second panel/taskbar (keep mine on top, this one is on bottom) is this normal?
<Duskao> Nishin: you should have the ubuntu.iso already though I believe
<Nishin> Duskao: I should? That's news to me.
<olskolirc> I can't save my changes to kmenuedit
<Duskao> Walzmyn: how did you upgrade to 4.4? you might have a mish mash of 4.3 and 4.4
<olskolirc> ok wait
<Duskao> Nishin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzomQf-N-X0    here's a tutorial for wubi
<olskolirc> I'm on Intrepid Ibex, and I can't save my changes in my kmenuedit
<Walzmyn> I enabled the repo from the website announcement and installed all upgrades
<Duskao> Walzmyn: I mean, did you use kpackagekit? apt-get? aptitude? adept????
<Nishin> Duskao: You'll have to forgive my lack of Linux knowledge. I've installed so many Windows packages but not even come near Linux.
<Duskao> Nishin: everyone starts somewhere.
<Duskao> Nishin: don't blame me if you get hooked :P
<olskolirc> do we have a bot here to ask questions?
<Walzmyn> I was just wondering if 4.4 was showing of something new with the new panel
<Walzmyn> !hi | olskolirc
<Duskao> olskolirc: there's a flood bot
<ubottu> olskolirc: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<olskolirc> I'm on Intrepid Ibex, and I can't save my changes in my kmenuedit
<Walzmyn> Which one's Ibex, is that 9.10?
<Nishin> Duskao: Hopefully, if I get a new laptop, I can dual boot Ubuntu, since my current 18.6 GB HDD won't do. I have to use my parents' computer for and Linux-ing.
<olskolirc> 8.10
<Walzmyn> olskolirc: mind if I ask why you're on 8.10?
<olskolirc> this is the only version that works with my virtualbox.  the others make my vbox audio sound like its under water
<Duskao> brb guys
<Walzmyn> olskolirc: ok.
<Nishin> Duskao: Righto.
<olskolirc> how do I save my kmenu Walzmyn
<Duskao> nvm, not leaving yet... :P
<Walzmyn> olskolirc: if the save button at the top of the editor dosn't work, i've no idea
<Duskao> Walzmyn: I wonder if he somehow lost control of it and will have to use chmod for it. I don't know enough aboutit though to help.
<dmatt> olskolirc: if it is system file, it can be edited only if you run editor wit sudo
<olskolirc> its a program i downloaded
<olskolirc> I can't save no changes in my menu to none of my programs dmatt
<Duskao> Nishin: honestly, I would just install kubuntu/ubuntu/xubuntu/lubuntu off a live disk anyway, seems easier to me, but whatever.
<dmatt> what exactly means change in menu? explain more what you trying to do
<diablodf> discovering password archive .xls?
<Walzmyn> olskolirc: what program did you download?
<Nishin> Duskao: It seems I did what the guy didn't recommend and had Wubi download the ISO.
<Duskao> Nishin: could have been part of the issue I suppose
<Nishin> Guess I'll torrent that .
<Duskao> Nishin: I would
<olskolirc> Second Life
<olskolirc> I had this problem before Walzmyn but I don't remember the bug fix
<Walzmyn> olskolirc: why's second life trying to edit kmenu?
<Walzmyn> olskolirc: oh, yer trying to put second life into your kmenu?
<olskolirc> anything I untar Walzmyn
<olskolirc> I just did a reinstall and forgot to save the link about the kmenuedit fix
<Duskao> now I'll brb
<Nishin> k
<dmatt> I am leaving, only 4 precious hours left for sleep
<Nishin> righto
<CPrgmSwR2> I am having issues with sound only comming out of headphones jack
<dmatt> well, we have another 36 upgrades rolled out now
<CPrgmSwR2> I do not have sound out of speakers
<dmatt> I give it a try
<RelookNA> evening all
<Nishin> ahoy
<RelookNA> Anybody know why if I accidentally hit "print screen" key , it will give me 10's of snapshots?
<RelookNA> All I can do is hit the reset button , it will never stop popping new snapshots
<Nishin> I've no idea. It's a shame our two experts aren't present.
<RelookNA> ok, tks
<RelookNA> I'll sit around an wait :)
<Nishin> Sorry, I'm kinda useless when it comes to Linux. [/newb]
<RelookNA> me too in alot of ways
<RelookNA> linux sat receivers got me hooked on linux originally
<Nishin> I have a desktop downstairs that's Wubi-ing Ubuntu as we speak.
<Nishin> Unfortunately, I went about Kubuntu the wrong way and messed up the Wubi installation
<RelookNA> i used to multiboot this desktop, but now a full kubuntu with wine instead
<RelookNA> left the oother desktop as winblows for the wife :)
<Nishin> I'm using Wubi to see how Linux is.
<Nishin> I''m a long-time user of Windows (XP FTW).
<RelookNA> yep, dunno till you test it out :)
<dmatt> last upgrade did not solve KDM login issue
<CPrgmSwR2> I have a Nvidia sound card Codec: Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) and I cannot get sound to come out of my speakers
<kaddi> hi, eversince the update to kernel 31-19 my fans seem to be constantly running. Is there anything I can do to reduce that? (lower temp or reduce fan rotation? )
<macintux> Anyone know why Amarok doesn't work with LastFM? - "Paying subscription needed"
<macintux> This place seems empty
<Duskao> macintux: pretty sure you need a subscription
<macintux> Duskao: It's free on LastFM's client. And I'm in the USA, I think only non US need subscript.
<Duskao> macintux: guess thats why I need one.
<macintux> Duskao: You know how to remap keys in Kubuntu or how to change the appearance of Amarok back to the older version?
<Duskao> macintux: you have to download the themes for amarok. Check out settings... trying to remember where the key bindings are in there...
<macintux> Duskao: I need to remap the Apple's Eject button, the Right apple key to F12/Mouse Right Click.
<bobbob1016> I went to 4.4 and I now have some weird artifacting at the top of my left screen:  http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot-1_1.1265943175.png  I have an Nvidia card with closed drivers and compiz running, but I still get the artifacting with kwin, any ideas?
<Duskao> macintux: settings -> keyboard & mouse might have what you are looking for.
<Duskao> bobbob1016: I would submit a bug. There are still lots of bugs with kde 4.4. Us poor ati users can't even get past the kdm...
<macintux> Duskao: That doesn't work sadly, I tried that already, =( You wouldnt happen to know how to disable my touchpad temporarily either would you>
<Hellmark[S10e]> Duskao, what bug are you having?
<Duskao> macintux: sorry man. I don't run linux on a mac. No clue.
<macintux> Duskao: I'm definately not a mac person either. I had two laptop die on me and this was sitting around. Its a PITA xD I'm used to running Linux on a Desktop. I havent really used (k)ubuntu since 6.x
<Duskao> Hellmark[S10e]: when I upgraded to 4.4 I would get a black screen, then freeze. Then after restart cli. after trying to start plasma-desktop from cli it would say that X11 isn't installed (it is) tried reinstalling it. Didn't work. Tried with fglrx and Radeon drivers.
<Duskao> Hellmark[S10e]: I already commented on a bug on lauchpad.
<Hellmark[S10e]> Duskao, I had something similar.
<Duskao> Hellmark[S10e]: you fixed it?
<Hellmark[S10e]> black screen, then it puked a message bitching about low resolution mode.
<Duskao> Hellmark[S10e]: yeah, some others have had that as well.
<Hellmark[S10e]> cursor wouldn't move, keyboard nonresponsive.
<Hellmark[S10e]> had to do a hard reset
<Duskao> Hellmark[S10e]: exactly
<Duskao> Hellmark[S10e]: how'd you fix it?
<Hellmark[S10e]> I upgraded every single package, and I can get KDE to start now,
<Hellmark[S10e]> but
<Hellmark[S10e]> I still get the random freezes
<Duskao> Hellmark[S10e]: yeah, still lots of fixed need to be done for 4.4 I'm amazed it's released to be honest.
<Hellmark[S10e]> ditto
<Hellmark[S10e]> Right now, I said fuck it, and just dropped on IceWM
<Duskao> lol
<Duskao> well, I gotta run. Catch you later.
<twoten_> I just installed Kubuntu 9.04 on my machine, and all the sytem dialogs are being rendered in a totally unreadable font, how can I change this when all the dialogs are gibberish?
<deadduck> i'm having a problem. I just upgraded my kubuntu to kde 4.4 and now as soon as kdm loads the computer turns itself off immediately unless i run startx as root. anyone have any ideas how I can debug this?
<RaNdY> Hi, I was updating to bash 4.1 when I've accidentally deleted /bin/bash which was my default. And now I can't login to the system, any ideas on how to enter the system again?
<deadduck> RaNdY, restore it from the live cd maybe
<RaNdY> Will that work fine? Because system is still online now, maybe other ways to enter it?
<Planetary> I am soo sick of flash not being smooth
<lucitu> hi..where can I change the default image for the caps?
<rex_> testing testing
<satepc> I installed 4.4, and now my network manager won't open..
<satepc> of buzz off 242 users on,everyons afk
<snarkfish> anyone else having issues with adding printers in kde4.3
<snarkfish> i cant seem to remove printer after they are installed
<snarkfish> the printers that are installed dont work anymore
<snarkfish> when i go to add a new printer it shows HP_LaserJet_5SiMX @ (server name) with this showing in the Device URL dnssd://HP_LaserJet_5SiMX%20%40%20Max._ipp._tcp.local/cups
<snarkfish> anyone alive in here?
<rafase282> hello
<rafase282> can someone help me with my hdd?
<rmrfslash> dmatt: you there?
<vbgunz> any solution to the nepomuk agent disabled? nepomuk not running?
<vbgunz> also any fix for tty 1 thorugh 6?
<vbgunz> I can no longer access those tty
<vbgunz> gonna try something
<xjjk> hello, anyone else using Konsole with KDE 4.4? I'm having a font rendering problem
<xjjk> http://caligula.rhombic.net/~xjjk/konsole-clipped.png <- that, stuff is clipped with certain fonts (Inconsolata on the left, DejaVu Sans mono on the right)
<xjjk> can someone confirm?
<user___> hello
<user___> I've got a big problem
<user___> I need kde 4.3 under jaunty
<user___> but the backports doesn't contain anymore 4.3
<user___> or do they?
<Zoot365> hi room
<Zoot365> I read this in a set of instructions I wes following: $ sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<Zoot365> You can put the following blue line to /etc/rc.local (before the "exit 0" line) so it's set at boot up:
<Zoot365> when he says blue line, is he just talking out of idiom.
<robwlo531> Hi, I'm using kubuntu 9.10 and had the beta repository active for getting the latest KDE SC. How can I "upgrade" to the KDE SC 4.4 in the backports now?
<user___> look at www.kubuntu.org. I tried to upgrade yesterday and my system crashed.
<robwlo531> user: looked at that page before and also have the backports repo active. but i don't get the SC 4.4 packages listed as updates to my beta packages.
<user___> konsole: sudo apt-get upgrade
<user___> and konsole: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<user___> but i wouldn't do it
<user___> a lot of users have problems with kdm
<robwlo531> user: tried it, but still there's nothing to update
<robwlo531> user: i just want to update amarok ;-)
<user___> :-)
<user___> first a sudo apt-get update and then upgrade and dist-upgrade?
<robwlo531> user: exactly, but no updates occur
<user___> you have really added the backports? I mean you can see an active backport source in kpackagekit?
<robwlo531> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic-backports restricted main multiverse universe
<robwlo531> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<robwlo531> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/beta/ubuntu karmic main
<robwlo531> user: this is how the last lines look in my sources.list
<poyntz> the last upgrade killed plasma desktop
<poyntz> can anyone help me get it back?
<spacitymedic> help!!!! hOW DO I install software for lightscribe that i just downloaded... i have the rpg file thing...
<user___> you don't have the right one i think
<robwlo531> user: which one is the right one then?
<user___> try this: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu karmic main
<user___> poyntz: problem with kdm?
<spacitymedic> anyone have some advice on how to install software?
<robwlo531> user: okay that looks a bit different, however poyntz just scared me ;-)
<spacitymedic> i know i ahve to go to terminal... but i cant remember what i put in there.. sudo apt-get something... right?
<user___> yeah there is a problem with kdm. Some graphic problem
<user___> sud apt-get install
<user___> sudo apt-get install
<spacitymedic> ok and then the full file name with the extention?
<devslashcore> sudo apt-get install <name of package>
<spacitymedic> DO I USE THE <> brackets?
<user___> no
<spacitymedic> and i saved the package in my documents folder
<spacitymedic>  is there any specific place I need to put it?
<poyntz> user___: possibly. i'm trying a sudo aptitude dist-upgrade at the mo, seeing if it fixes the issue...
<poyntz> user___: ot
<user___> no with this method you won't dowonload it at any place
<poyntz> user___: it's a plasma worspace issue
<spacitymedic> i already went to the lacie's website and downloaded it.
<spacitymedic> im trying to install the linux version of lightscribe so i can do direct disk labelling
<devslashcore> is it a .so executable?
<user___> spacitymedic: if you have a .deb package you can just click on it and it will install
<devslashcore> or a package like .deb .rpm etc
<spacitymedic> i dont though....
<spacitymedic> i have rpm
<user___> spacitymedic: wrong package you ned .deb. so breakfast. nice day
<dmatt> poyntz: what exactly is yoyr problem?
<devslashcore> rpm packages are for Red Hat based distros
<poyntz> dmatt: lost plasma desktop on the last update
<devslashcore> Kubuntu is based on Debien (deb)
<devslashcore> Might be possible to convert it...never tried
<devslashcore> And I heard Synaptic can handle rpms
<dmatt> poyntz: what happens when you boot , where it breaks?
<robwlo531> poyntz: once you have the deb package you do: dpkg -i <package-name>
<robwlo531> user: it worked. I just updated amarok only and disabled that repository again
<robwlo531> thnx
<burrell> нид хелп, комрады :)
<poyntz> dmatt: it breaks after log in. kde wallet starts up, nepomuk, virtuoso-server, but plasma workspace crashes
<robwlo531> okay, amarok still has that bug not allowing to scroll the lyrics
<robwlo531> burrell: LOL
<poyntz> !rus|burrell
<vish> !rus | burrell
<burrell> better in english?
<vish> yup
<robwlo531> poyntz: that is in english letter-by-letter: need help, comrads
<dmatt> poyntz: have you upgraded to KDE 4.3.5, 4.4 or some regular update?
<poyntz> dmatt: it was a regular update
<poyntz> dmatt: i'm gunna reboot now n see if the dist-upgrade fixed it
<poyntz> brb
<burrell> i'am want to edit my login screen - automatic log in by my default profile. So i've run  manager and saw innactive controls  except Unlock button - I'am pressing this button but there is no effect. What shall i do ?
<burrell> sorry for my english )
<poyntz> k literally all i've lost
<poyntz> is the plasmoids
<poyntz> and plasma desktop
<poyntz> when i try to run plasma-desktop
<poyntz> it says it's not installed. install it by installing...
<poyntz> no idea why
<poyntz> given i had it before i had the update
<poyntz> so... do i reinstall plasma desktop?
<poyntz> what do i do?
<vbgunz> I created a whole new profile and nepomuk is still shot with disabling itself. in other words, no moving of the .kde//nepomuk folder is gonna help there. anyone know whats up?
<poyntz> vbgunz: you might need to install virtuoso-opensource, but i'm not really sure..
<poyntz> ok lit, everyone who was here
<poyntz> the last update i did, removed plasma-desktop
<poyntz> so it may happen to you...
<poyntz> if it does, just install it again
<poyntz> ie, sudo apt-get install plasma-desktop
<poyntz> i was wondering how to make the quick launch prog (ie, Alt+F2) appear in the centre of the screen
<xjjk> poyntz: it's in the options
<xjjk> poyntz: select "floating"
<tamran> hello everyone
<tamran> I've broken my system trying to do the backports update of kde4 :)
<tamran> so I'm stuck in console and I'm sort of a dumb-dumb with aptitude
<tamran> it said I had to use aptitude or synaptic to fix my package dependencies issue
<tamran> can anyone give me any hints of how to fix such dependencies in aptitude (the console version)?
<tamran> many thanks in advance
<esdaniel> tamram: have you run aptitude again using --full-upgrade ? i.e. sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<tamran> esdaniel: ok, I'll do that in the other console
<tamran> esdaniel: it's chugging away now
<tamran> esdaniel: thanks for that
<tamran> well, let's see if that fixed everything
<human_> Gentlemen!
<tamran> errr, ok, one more question
<human_> I have just found how to set the kubuntu desktop as normal desktop from 3.5 KDE
<tamran> is there a quick way to go back to the kde login prompt, I'm stuck in console mode (I clicked console login from the kde login panel because I had broken my system)?
<human_> sudo killlall -9 Xorg
<human_> it kills X Server
<human_> and restarts kdm login window
<human_> How do you in IRC from console
<esdaniel> sudo service kdm restart
<tamran> human_: I've already killed the Xorg client when it booted me to the console
<tamran> what is the executable name for the kde login thingy?
<human_> kdm
<human_> the name is kdm
<tamran> ahhh
<tamran> ok, brb
<tamran> thanks human_
<tamran> human_: to do irc in the console, install irssi ... it's the best irc app EVER! :)
<human_> ok)))
<human_> I can use the desktop without the "Show folder" widget
<human_> I had to set "Show Folder" instead of "Desktop" in the "Room" settings!
<human_> What for a terminology is that?
<poyntz> xjjk: thanks. that did it! :)
<poyntz> ciao folks
<tamran> ok ... I've officially broken my system
<tamran> I tried to upgrade to kde4.4 and the packages are broken
<tamran> is there an aptitude command to "agressively" fix such dependency problems?
<xjjk> if they're broken
<xjjk> it means they can't be fixed automatically
<xjjk> that's what broken means
<xjjk> er, not fixed without breaking something you've fixed previously
<xjjk> tamran: what's the problem in particular
<tamran> xjjk: I tried to install kde4.4 using the backports repository ...
<xjjk> okay...
<xjjk> you're using aptitude, which is good
<xjjk> fixing dep problems with synaptic and kpackagekit is a painful chore
<tamran> well, I'm using aptitude now because I'm stuck in console :P
<xjjk> haha, okay
<xjjk> what's broken?
<tamran> I'm not sure which ones
<xjjk> with aptitude
<xjjk> hit '/'
<tamran> ok, you mean inside the program?
<xjjk> and then '~b'
<xjjk> tamran: yes
<tamran> ok, it brought up a search window
<tamran> it says kdelib5
<xjjk> that should highlight the first broken package
<tamran> with a BuA in front of it
<tamran> B means "broken" I take it?
<xjjk> in the bottom half of the window
<xjjk> it should say what the problem is
<tamran> ok, one sec
<xjjk> this or that conflicts with kdelibs5
<xjjk> or vice versa
<tamran> hmm, it just describes the program in the bottom.  do you mean in the red part?
<xjjk> no
<xjjk> hrm, if it's not saying
<xjjk> just hit '+' in the package list view
<xjjk> to force installing it
<xjjk> it may break more packages, or fewer packages
<xjjk> see the status bar along the top
<tamran> ok
<xjjk> keep doing that for all the broken packages
<xjjk> till the number of broken packages or down
<xjjk> or look for a description saying why things are broken
<tamran> it showed two lines in the bottom when I pressed +
<xjjk> tamran: also... in the status column, where you saw the 'B'
<xjjk> is the presence of 'A'
<xjjk> which means automatic
<xjjk> which is probably the problem here
<xjjk> there's some package that should be automatic
<xjjk> but is set to manually installed
<tamran> ahh
<xjjk> so, aptitude treats manually installed packages are more important
<tamran> so, am I going to have to go through and manually fix each problem ?
<xjjk> yah
<xjjk> the best strategy is to look through all the broken packages
<xjjk> and find a broken one that isn't automatically installed
<tamran> is there any way to get an output of all the errors?
<tamran> I could pipe it
<tamran> just to give a better understanding
<xjjk> probably, I don't know how off the top of my head
<tamran> ok, no problem
<xjjk> it's the kind of thing you want to fix interactively
<xjjk> also, once you've gotten the number of broken packages done
<xjjk> hit 'g'
<tamran> when I've got a package selected, what is the key to "uninstall" it?
<xjjk> and aptitude will run its solver
<xjjk> and try to automatically fix everything
<xjjk> you probably have only one or two packages you need to fix
<xjjk> it's not that much work
<tamran> I see
<xjjk> tamran: '-' means uninstall, '_' means purge
<xjjk> '?' for help
<xjjk> tamran: should mention, you probably don't want to mess with libraries like kdelibs
<xjjk> those are typically automatically installed, and if they're not
<xjjk> hit 'M'
<xjjk> if it's not required, aptitude will automatically mark it for uninstallation
<tamran> ok, so I hit - and it shows purple instead of red now
<xjjk> that means uninstall
<tamran> and then how to uninstall it?
<tamran> g?
<xjjk> yes, g means apply solver
<xjjk> it'll show the changes it's about to make
<xjjk> then hit g again to go
<xjjk> download/remove/install/etc
<xjjk> you should really read the help before messing with most of this, BTW
<tamran> xjjk: yeah, I should read the help ... I'm assuming you mean man file?
<xjjk> tamran: no, the stuff under '?'
<tamran> ok, I think I know what I should do ... perhaps remove the ppa repository?
<xjjk> or perhaps the aptitude online manual
<xjjk> the man page is pretty worthless
<xjjk> tamran: I'd not do that, the problem is probably simple to fix
<tamran> ok
<xjjk> you'll have more headaches trying to go back
<xjjk> no one tests downgrading/going back
<tamran> B means blocked? b means broken?
<xjjk> B is broken I think, not sure what 'b' is
<tamran> oh, ok, I just found a lot of "B"s
<xjjk> yah
<tamran> butt loads of 'em :)
<xjjk> how many
<xjjk> you want to try to find the problem package
<xjjk> if there are a lot of them, they probably depend one thing
<xjjk> and that one thing may be the problem
<xjjk> and it may conflict with something else
<xjjk> hrm, also
<tamran> yeah, a lot of them say "xxxx is only partially installed"
<xjjk> yah, it means what it says
<tamran> and they're not in red
<xjjk> leave those alone
<tamran> thanks a lot for your time by the way, I promise to pay it forward
<xjjk> they'll install themselves whenever the problem is fixed
<xjjk> tamran: NP... fixing dependency problems is a skill to learn
<tamran> ok, going to other window for a few
<xjjk> sure
<tamran> only 2 packages show in red
<xjjk> oh, good
<xjjk> do you mind me asking, what are they?
<audra> HOW CAN I GET DESKTOP EFFECTS TO WORK IN KUBUNTU? I TRIED COMPIZ FUZION AND I STILL DONT SEE HOW TO GET MY DESKTOP TO MAKE THE CUBE..... help?
<audra> HELP?? ANYONE ?
<tamran> xjjk: ok, I think for sure it's kdelib5-dev ... it's stuck on the old version.  When I find it using / and ~b, it has BuA.  If I type m it removes the A.  Then I press g and it goes to a purple screen with some details.  then press g again and it all resets with the same errors
<tamran> yeah, the only one in red is kdelib5-dev, version 4.3.5 ... which is the old version
<tamran> now it gives me elaborate instructions ...
<georg_> is here anyone having trouble with nepomuk after upgrade to kde4.4 too
<tamran> ok, it was kdevelop-dev 4.3.99
<tamran> dunno why I had that installed
<tamran> georg_: what's nepomuk?
<georg_> that the indexing server
<georg_> semantic desktop search
<tamran> yay, no more broken packages
<tamran> but I should reboot now
<tamran> bbl
<tamran> uggg, I finally got all the kde 4.4 stuff install (from console) but when I get to kdm, it says it can't find the oxegyn theme and then kicks me back to console
<tamran> anyone else get that problem?
<human_> tamran, you have to install the oxygen themes
<human_> I have not install 4.4
<human_> but last time I have lost my system after installing updates. So I have now no-updated but working system, installed from CD
<koltroll> Guys. I kinda fucked up... so I wanted to activate wobbly windows right. Cause it's so great. But I went to advance settings and drag some thing up to 100, belive it was called "Stiffness" or something like that. Now shit is totally crazy. :>
<koltroll> Is there some file where these settings are saved so I can get into consol and fix it?
<koltroll> If someone wants to get some silly effects all over the screen I deeply recommend this.
<Torch> koltroll: $HOME/.kde/share/config/kwinrc
<Torch> koltroll: each effect has its own section, you should be able to find it
<koltroll> Torch, found it. thanks a lot!
<tim> hi, i am trying to set up kontact for using a kolab groupware server without much success ... `add address book' contains an entry `kolab groupware server', but i cannot select it ... any idea, why?
<phoenix__> hello everyone
<phoenix__> what is a blocked update
<phoenix__> it shows up in the kpackagekit
<phoenix__> hello
<voicu> I think it's an update that would need you to upgrade some critical parts like the kernel
<voicu> do this: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bottiger> When I log into kde plasma-desktop doesn't start - what could prevent this? When I start plasma-desktop manually it works fine
<koltroll> How do I get this thing where the window automatically get's maximized when I drag it to the top of the screen? Like in WIn7.
<phoenix__> i recently i enabled the backports and pre releases options
<koltroll> I saw it on the kde4.x screencast the other day, but I can't find how to activate it. Also I don't know what it's called so I don't know what to search for.
<koltroll> I'd be very glad if I just got the help to find out what it's beeing called :)
<Mitschel> koltroll: are you using kde 4.4.x or 4.3.x?
<koltroll> Mitschel, The one that shipped with 9.10
<voicu> phoenix__: then that's the thing, you need to use dist-upgrade
<phoenix__> ok i will try that
<Mitschel> thats 4.3.x you need 4.4.x for that feature
<koltroll> ooh that makes sense :)
<phoenix__> started the process
<Mitschel> check www.kubuntu.org for an instruction how to update your kde
<koltroll> And it's kinda recommended to do that update anyways, isn't it Mitschel ?
<Mitschel> depends ;-)
<koltroll> :) Well I mean it's ought to be stable
<phoenix__> how can i know what was changed and what been installed newly
<Mitschel> 4.4 just hit the "final" stage
<phoenix__> 4.4 due reliese in april?
<koltroll> great :) I'll check out kubuntu on how to update kde. Thanks alot Mitschel
<Mitschel> yeah it should be stable, but a lot people have some problems me included ;-)
<voicu> did they fix the issue with the shortcuts in konqueror? :P
<koltroll> Mitschel, what sorts of problems ?
<Mitschel> i have still some problems with akonadi and nepomuk (nepomuk doesnt run flawlessly)
<Mitschel> my sound driver is crashing often
<Mitschel> and i had some problems during booting due to some misssing files in the main theme, but that seems to be fixed
<DoDi> I have problems with multi-monitor setup
<koltroll> DoDi, really? Cause that's a HUGE thing for me. I use two monitors.
<koltroll> And I need it to work
<DoDi> me2
<phoenix__> there is some problem with the nvidia driver . for every kernel update you have you reinstall the driver
<DoDi> problem with nvidia driver or setup. 2 monitors working, but only as clones
<koltroll> I've got ati radeon 4770
<Torch> DoDi: the nvidia driver has nothing to do with kde, though.
<Mitschel> if you want a stable version of kubuntu, i'd say stay with kde 4.3 and wait till 10.04 to use 4.4
<fatum> I just bricked my ubuntu installation (kde 4.4 was on the installation).  I'm going to get gparted, and format down again.  It was very easy to update to 4.4, and I really liked 4.4.  Will this be easy if I just use the kubuntu 9.10 installation image?
<Mitschel> its really easy to update from a vanilla 9.10 to kde 4.4 fatum but no guarantee that it runs without any problems afterwards
<fatum> kde 4.4 was working out great for me.  Thanks for the input, I'll give it a shot!
<DoDi> Torch: System Settings, Multiple Monitors says: You do not appear to have this configuration
<Torch> DoDi: right.
<Torch> DoDi: if you have nvidia, you can't use that
<Torch> DoDi: the nvidia driver doesn't support it.
<Torch> DoDi: just use nvidia's tool.
<DoDi> Torch: which tool?
<Mitschel> nvidid
<Torch> DoDi: nvidia-settings
<koltroll> Mitschel, is it really easy to downgrade to 4.3 as well? :)
<Torch> DoDi: works fine.
<DoDi> Torch: no such tool :-(
<Torch> DoDi: install it. the package has the same name.
<raymears> not sure whether this is the right place to ask questions regarding kde 4.4 from backports, but... i'm experiencing some really annoying issues here. could anyone perhaps help me out?
<koltroll> :)
<raymears> may i ask  my questions?
<koltroll> "don't ask to ask, just ask"
<Torch> raymears: just ask.
<phoenix__> the problem is not with the nvidia setup
<raymears> okydoke, here goes the problem:
<phoenix__> after i upgrade my kernel,the kde wont start
<raymears> plasma-desktop does not start automatically, i always have to start it by hand; also i can't change the workspace styles. it click apply.. and nothing happens
<phoenix__> i have to reinstall the driver to get the kde back
<Kolia> i get problem each time i upgrade the kernel too.. nvidia card here too :S
<raymears> before 4.4 came out, i used the RCs from the BETA repository
<Torch> raymears: try it with a new user.
<erinaceus_> Morning, quick question, what parameter das chmod need so it changes the premissions of a folder and all that is in that folder?
<Torch> erinaceus_: -R
<phoenix__> kolia reinstall the driver each time u upgrade the kernel
<erinaceus_> Torch: thx
<Torch> erinaceus_: also, "man chmod" ;-)
<raymears> Torch: i tried removing .kde, i thought that would perhaps do the trick
<raymears> it didn't
<Torch> raymears: yeah, that should get you the same effect
<erinaceus_> Torch: Heh
<Torch> raymears: then your installation is probably broken
<raymears> Torch: but aptitude is ok with everything
<raymears> should i purge kubuntu-desktop?
<koltroll> is it not possible to mount a iso-file from within dolphin?
<Torch> koltroll: i don't think so. the feature is being worked on iirc.
<koltroll> meh :/ Could you recommend some program to use for it Torch ?
<Torch> koltroll: sorry, no. i just mount isos from the shell.
<koltroll> you hacker!
<raymears> Torch: don't mean to intrude or anything, but... how does one go about fixing a broken installation of which the package manager isn't actually aware of?
<Torch> raymears: hard to tell because it's not clear IF the installation is broken in your case and if so WHICH PART is broken.
<Torch> raymears: you might try reinstalling all kdebase and kdelibs packages, but that's just an unfounded shot in the dark, really.
<raymears> Torch:
<raymears> Torch: i'll just try and purge kubuntu-desktop and see what happens after i reinstall. doing that equates to starting from scratch, kde-wise
<raymears> Torch: thanks for your help
<Torch> raymears: i have no experience with the graphical pacackers... on the shell, purging kubuntu desktop with apt-get will not help. it's a meta package, afaik.
<ct529> hi there. Today I get a strange error: akonadi server not registered at d--bus .... but until yesterday everything was fine.
<ct529> any clue?
<Eruaran> Problem affecting kubuntu boot after updating to KDE SC 4.4 has been fixed
<Eruaran> I can now boot normally without having to resort to ctrl+alt+F8 & ctrl+alt+F7
<DoDi> Torch, now I can use both monitors, but saving to X config file fails (parse error)
<Kolia> DoDi: did you ran it with sudo?
<Kolia> (nvidia settings) ^
<DoDi> Kolia, no, from history. do I need a terminal for running with su/sudo?
<Kolia> DoDi: sudo nvidia-settings from a terminal yep
<Torch> DoDi: open konsole. run "kdesudo nvidia-settings"
<Kolia> DoDi: you can't save to X if you don't run it as sudo
<Kolia> DoDi: because it save a file in /etc/ which belongs to root.
<Mitschel> saving to X with nvidia settings brings always a seg fault on my other pc no matter if im root or not
<raymears_> Torch: remember me from 20 minutes ago? :) i removed everything kde-related and still, no cigar. got any other ideas as to what i might try to get a normal instance of kde?
<Kolia> Mitschel: nvidia-settings has always been reliable here. (i know, it doesn't help you :p )
<DoDi> Kolia, many errors from sudo: xorg.conf incomplete, undefined device (Null), Segmentation fault
<funcrush> hi all!
<Torch> raymears_: not really. the problem should be properly diagnosed and i know too little about the startup process and plasma to help you with that. i'd suggest asking on #kde.
<raymears_> Torch: oh, so you think it's not a packaging issue, but rather a kde related problem?
<Kolia> DoDi: sudo nvidia-xconfig (to have a fresh xorg.conf file)
<Kolia> and then nvidia-settings
<Torch> ryanakca: no, i wouldn't say that. it's not clear what it is. hence the need to diagnose it.
<Kolia> usuall it makes the trick here
<funcrush> I played a Movie but after play amarok, the movie doesn't sound! how can i fix it?
<raymears_> Torch: cause i think the people on #kde will tell me to go screw myself, since they don't care about distro-specific issues
<Kolia> raymears_: your problem is?
<Torch> raymears_: they might.
<raymears_> Kolia: my problem is that plasma-desktop doesn't startup, i have to start it manually
<Kolia> raymears_: you're sure you updated everything?
<raymears_> Kolia: aaaand... i cannot apply different themes in kde
<Kolia> when you run apt-get upgrade it doesn't complain about some packages not going to be installed, or blocked?
<raymears_> nono. it runs smoothly but.. a bit of history here:
<raymears_> i've been using the RCs for 4.4 since... the beginning..  from the BETA repository
<raymears_> i've always had slight dependency issues, every time i updated.. but i fixed them...
<Kolia> raymears_: i was running it from BETA too
<raymears_> the issue of plasma-deskop not starting actually arose.. before 4.4 came out
<Kolia> and it went rather fine
<raymears_> before i switched to backports again
<raymears_> but the dependencies are ALL satisfied.
<Kolia> weird
<raymears_> first thing i tried to fix things was to remove the .kde directory. didn't do squat
<DoDi> Kolia, same problems :-(
<DoDi> Kolia, the xorg.conf file seems to be okay - what should it contain?
<Kolia> raymears:and you said you even tried to remove .kde ?
<Kolia> DoDi: i don't know the details sorry :)
<raymears_> Kolia:  yes yes. not only that.. but 20 minutes ago.. after a brief chat with Torch, i remove everything kde-related
<raymears_> and reinstalled kubuntu-desktop
<raymears_> Kolia: so it is not a packaging issue. the problem lies somewhere deeper, but i still think it's distro-specific
<Torch> DoDi: something like that: http://pastebin.ca/1794480
<Torch> DoDi: the twinview and metamodes lines are crucial
<DoDi> I'll try Ubuntu now, it showed similar problems. cu
<raymears_> Kolia: http://pastebin.ca/1794481 here you are, if you still don't believe me :P
<Kolia> raymears_: i do believe you
<raymears_> Kolia: this shit is weird! why would it behave like this even AFTER i reinstalled kde?
<Kolia> raymears_: yep :/
<jrmy> salut les gens sa va bien ?
<raymears_> what can i do to really start from scratch? to ditch everything and take it from the top. cleanly?
<Kolia> raymears_:  did you ask in #kde finally?
<jrmy> hein ?
<Kolia> jrmy: !fr
<jrmy> tu baise ? :
<jrmy> j'aime pas l'anglais
<Torch> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<raymears_> i could.. but i think they'll just flame me out...
<Torch> raymears_: ask how you can diagnose it. don't ask to have it fixed for you ;-)
<raymears_> Torch: ok. thanks for the hint.
<ct529> I get a strange error: akonadi server process not registered at d--bus. What does that mean?
<Torch> ct529: probably that akonadi isn't running. maybe it couldn't start or crashed.
<delphine> hello
<ct529> Torch: well, yes of course .... :D .... but I need to know the error source to fix it
<delphine> I have a very strange problem since updating to KDE 4.4
<delphine> ie. I can't type any composed characters in KDE applications
<delphine> ¨a
<Torch> ct529: try "akonadictl start" from a shell
<delphine> French keyboard, system French
<Torch> delphine: set your keyboard map to non-deadkeys
<ct529> Torch: yes, already done same problem
<delphine> Torch: thanks, how?
<ct529> Torch: I have also tried the jacob steelsmith patch but does not work
<Torch> delphine: systemsettings -> regional & language -> keyboard layout
<delphine> ¨o
<Torch> ct529: what's the output when you run that command?
<delphine> ¨a
<soee> hi
<delphine> Torch: not working :(
<delphine> note it really only affects KDE applications
<delphine> all otehrs are ok
<delphine> *others
<Soul_Sample_> whenever i install an update that's related to KDE (kdelibs, plasma or such) my x crashes and I have to restart my pc. is this normal behaviour when updating kde lol?
<otswim> what would be a good voip application for kde?
<otswim> to make calls to phones
<Soul_Sample_> skype?
<otswim> Soul_Sample_: skype doesn't allow free calls to landline phones i think
<Soul_Sample_> otswim: i'm not sure anyone allows free calls
<otswim> Soul_Sample_: there are free calls for some destinations, on windows i use this one http://www.voipcheap.com/en/index.html and it works
<otswim> hm, it seems x-lite is the linux equivalent
<Soul_Sample_> did anyone have crashing issues after updating to kde 4.4
<Eruaran> Soul_Sample_: yes, Plasma kept crashing
<Soul_Sample_> Eruaran: i get crashes even when I install updates. x crashes so hard i have to restart
<Eruaran> Soul_Sample_: I backed up my .kde folder and it was ok after that... I had one crash after the last round of updates and notifications duplicated near the top right corner of my desktop
<Eruaran> Soul_Sample_: I'm just going to keep updating
<Soul_Sample_> Eruaran: i'll try with the .kde folder backup if it happens again, i just hope it won't
<Eruaran> Soul_Sample_: a lot of changes in 4.4... renaming my .kde so it wouldn't be used made a lot of issues go away
<Soul_Sample_> Eruaran: i will try that, thanks
<Soul_Sample_> Eruaran: what settings are stored there? I mean - what will I lose and have to do over?
<ct529> orgh! where is akonadi konsole in kde 440 sc????
<Eruaran> Soul_Sample_: custom settings like Plasma widgets and wallpaper settings etc... email and stuff... but nothing you cant change later
<kaddi> hi my firefox segfaults whenever I maximize a video in youtube. How can I get more information about the error to make a good bug report? eg get a trace or something for FF?
 * Malin_ testet en usb-pinne med remix på bærbaren her
<Malin_> ting funket jo :) hehe
<Mamarok> kaddi: run it with gdb for example
<Dario_Andres> Simple question, is "libdbusmenu-qt" a Kubuntu technology ?
<delight> were can I file a bug about kubuntu-ppa/backports kde sc 4.4 ?
<delight> anyways ... just for the record "User Management" in systemsettings is not working in KDE SC 4.4 on ubuntu 9.10
<keekdown> есть кто русский
<Torch> Dario_Andres: http://people.canonical.com/~agateau/dbusmenu/index.html
<Dario_Andres> Torch: nice, we have a bug report about it... I should probably assign aurelian and mark as downstream
<Dario_Andres> aurelien*
<Torch> Dario_Andres: sounds reasonable
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Dario_Andres> Torch: thanks  :)
<Torch> Dario_Andres: yw ;-)
<koltroll> Is it possible to choose to always use nautilis instead of konqueror in kde?
<Mamarok> Dario_Andres: assign riddell and agateau
<Dario_Andres> Mamarok: oki
<tiresias> hello, does anyone know where is the option to disable the logging notifications in quassel (i.e. messages from the server like "sbdy has joined #kubuntu")
<kaddi> Mamarok: can you help me with gdb? I'm having a stupid moment (once again). I installed gdb, debugging symbols for FF, but when I type gdb firefox-bin and then type run it says: /usr/lib/firefox-3.6/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libxul.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<binarylooks> koltroll: system settings > default applications
<binarylooks> tiresias: right click on the channle and see under "hide events"
<koltroll> binarylooks, thanks alot. Can I get any problems by doing this?
<kaddi> do I need to link the libraries explicizely?
<binarylooks> koltroll: none at all except a slightly strange integration look :-)
<tiresias> binarylooks: omg you're my hero! thanks!!!
<Mamarok> kaddi: try just typing gdb firefox
<koltroll> binarylooks, alright =) Thanks
<binarylooks> tiresias,koltroll: np
<kaddi> Mamarok: it says: "/usr/lib/firefox-3.6/firefox": not in executable format: File format not recognised. I'm using FF 3.6
<Mamarok> hm, then it is most likely another name, let me check
<Torch> kaddi: that's because firefox is a script
<Torch> kaddi: run firefox normally, then attach to the process with gdb
<Torch> kaddi: get the pid of firefox and run gdp -p <pid>
<Torch> gdb, even
<Mamarok> kaddi: what does namoroka tell you?
<Mamarok> this is the current name of Firefox-3.6 IIRC
<kaddi> Mamarok: that is not a defined command for me. I'm getting my FF from here: http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu karmic main And when run gdb firefox-bin it loads the debuging symbols, but then breaks on the loaded libraries
<Mamarok> hm
<kaddi> Torch that worked. Thanks :)
<kaddi> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<kaddi> 0x053ccbf9 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<kaddi> that is not in FF is it?
<Torch> kaddi: no, that's opengl
<kaddi> so I do a bugreport against opengl?
<binarylooks> hmmm,krunner crashes quite a lot in sc4.4 from the backports. I didn't have this with rc2. Am I the only one?
<Peace-> binarylooks: mm
<Peace-> i think packages are not really nice
<grappa> does anyone knows from where i can get NeoPwn
<par> Hi all - I've just installed a load of packages (suggested updates and bug fixes) and the plasma-desktop is broken (on boot it fails with a SIGSGEV).  Any ideas how to deal with this?
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> wow
<par> (sorry - I'm running Kubuntu 9.10 on a Thinkpad T400)
<Peace-> par: well i have heard a lots of people here with your problem... i guess bad packager in
<kaddi> par can you try to log into tty and move .kde to .kde-backup. This will move all your settings. I got a crashing plasma-desktop after upgrading to 4.4 RC2 and that fixed it for me.
<par> Peace: Oh dear - so I guess no magic solutions yet then?
<par> kaddi:  I'll give it a go..
<kaddi> just make sure you move it instead of deleting it, so you have a backup of your settings
<Peace-> kaddi: good idea
<par> kaddi : No joy - same failure
<par> Final error message :
<par> plasma-desktop(2733): Communication problem with  "plasma-desktop" , it probably crashed.
<par> Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown" : " "The name org.kde.plasma-desktop was not provided by any .service files" "
<Peace-> mmm i will not upgrade my kde ...
<Peace-> i think packager has made some mistake .... too much people with prblems
<Peace-> packagers
<Peace-> have
<par> Hmm - any idea how downgrade backwards?
<Kolia> par: are you sure you upgraded everything?
<kaddi> ok, i think the world is trying to keep me from filing a bug today. XD
<kaddi> does this mean that ubuntu-bug is broken on my install:
<par> kolia: Not sure - basically I accepted everything suggested by the software updates tool...
<kaddi> ubuntu-bug mesa
<kaddi> Traceback (most recent call last):
<kaddi>   File "/usr/share/apport/apport-kde", line 28, in <module>
<kaddi>     from PyKDE4.kdecore import (ki18n, KAboutData, KCmdLineArgs,
<FloodBotK1> kaddi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kaddi> RuntimeError: the sip module implements API v7.0 but the PyKDE4.kdecore module requires API v6.0
<Kolia> par: what does sudo apt-get upgrade says (in a console) ?
<Galvatron> Hi
<Galvatron> I'm working on automatic mounting of NTFS partition
<kaddi> hi Galvatron
<kaddi> :)
<kaddi> what is the problem?
<par> Kolia : Tells me that 'Klipper' will be upgraded, and also lists a whole load of packages that have been kept back.
<Kolia> par: here you are :)
<Kolia> par: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<par> kolia: OK giving it a go now
<Galvatron> NTFS Configuration Tools shows error: "An error occured while trying to configure /media/Dysk lokalny"
<Galvatron> And I cant check "Write support for internal devices"
<kaddi> Galvatron: have you tried mounting it through command line or the device notifier widget?
<allee-k> par: FYI: [14:56] <a|wen> allee-k: gah, it was moved in lucid with 4.3.3 (but in karmic 4.3.5 it is still not moved), that is why the replaces doesn't work
<Galvatron> I can mount it manually
<Galvatron> But I need it to auto-mount
<kaddi> Galvatron: have you tried editing your fstab for it?
<Galvatron> No
<Galvatron> I don't remember how to create an entry
<allee-k> par:  [15:01] <a|wen> allee-k: committed to bzr, so should be fixed next time someone uploads kdebase-workspace
<kaddi> Galvatron: i added a line such as: "/dev/sda2       /media/windows ntfs     utf8    0       0" to my fstab and it's been working fine. You just need to know the dev and the name to which you want it mounted
<binarylooks> kaddi: could'nt he use the removabe devices kcm in system settings? My internal drives are listed there?
<BluesKaj> kaddi, like this: /dev/sda1 /media/Windows ntfs defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0 0
<kaddi> binarylooks: very probably yes. I wasn't aware of it
<kaddi> BluesKaj: why? Not challenging what your saying, just curious?
<binarylooks> kaddi: I also am so used to fstab that I just now thought about it. maybe its for a different use cse
<binarylooks> s/cse/case
<BluesKaj> kaddi, merely an example that works :)
<Galvatron> BRB (reboot)
<allee-k> kaddi: is there somewhere a FAQ that shows how to fix the mysql/akonadi upgrade trouble with KDE 4.4?
<kaddi> not that I know of, I didn't have any trouble luckily. Only problem was my plasma-desktop-appletsrc that I had to trash to get plasma-desktop to run
<par> kolia :  Great! Looks like that's sorted it.  Thanks for the help.
<par> allee-k: Thanks for the info.
<Kolia> par: remember it for next time ;)
<mermshaus> is it just me or is there no "switch workspace" widget in kde 4.4?
<par> kolia : Will do - am writing it into my little spell book now
<Biosftw> I cant connect to facebook via jabber protocoll with kopete :/ any suggestions
<Galvatron> Thankd Auto-mount works
<Galvatron> But I have another annoying issue
<Galvatron> Opera takes 2-3 min. o start and in this time the HDD is working hardly
<BluesKaj> Biosftw, what's wrong with using a browser?
<Biosftw> well i only want to use the im tool of facebook and kopete is using less perfomance than kopete+browser
<Kolia> mermshaus: "switch workspace" ?
<mermshaus> Kolia: thank you! the widget is named "Pager" but a search for "switch" helps.
<mermshaus> phew. That drove me crazy. :)
<Kolia> mermshaus: huh? i did nothing, but ok, you're welcome :p
<mermshaus> Kolia: well, you did solve my problem. :)
<BusMaster> is there a cpu frequency selector widget for the panel in the default list?
<mermshaus> Kolia: oh, okay. I just got it. heh :) -- I was looking for the "Pager" widget (the on with the little workspace icons) but haven't been able to find it. I thought your answer meant it's called "switch workspace" so I tried to search for that string and pager turned up.
<Kolia> mermshaus: it was just a question, but glad it accidentally helped you ;)
<mermshaus> Kolia: Before that, I did just search for "desktop" or "workspace" or something which didn't help. kind of funny. :)
<BusMaster> when I click on an mp3 file in Dolphin, I get an error message saying Unable to create ghb. Internal error. Can someone tell me how i can fix this? I'm using kde 4.4
<oxymoron> Does somebody know how to enable gfxmenu in grub2?
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-add-a-splash-image-to-grub-2-on-ubuntu-9.04  ..it works on 9.10 too
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, is that what you meant ?
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: I want to apply this theme: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/KDE+4+gfxboot+theme?content=75443
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: I have been googling three hours how to do it, but I dont find any resolution for grub2 package.
<BluesKaj> dunno I just use a background , i haven't tried to change the actual menu
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, looks like a grub2 replacement
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: It is possible with grub1 I think :P Then I also tried to install grub 1.97.1.2 and I think I fucked up some files, is it possible to rollback to "stable" release?
<genii> BusMaster: Let me make a wild guess... you have Handbrake installed and it's supposed to be the app to open your mp3s in?
<BusMaster> genii, i have handbrake installed yes. But I need to check if its thedefault app. Since I didn't change anything, i thought amarok would be the kde default
<BluesKaj> grub2 wouldn't have altered any files other than boot and grub menu
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: Alright :) I think I was able to restore to 1.97~ beta4 now :)
<BusMaster> genii, respect!! Handbrake _is_ the default app. should I simply change it to somethign else and all will be fine?
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: I think you are enable to edit /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme but I dont know how to do it ... :P
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: Only thing I know is to enable splashimage, but I dont want that, I want a gfxmenu :P
<BusMaster> genii, why does handbrake break things?
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: I have experimental branch from grub2 version 1.97.1.2 but dont know if it works :P
<genii> BusMaster: Yes, Handbrake is broken on 9.10 - some info here on that: http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=1190
 * oxymoron just want to thank developers for fixing the KDM bug :) Now it is flawless, but a new problem appeared instead ... Now does Lancelot not work xD
<jaguar123321> do anyone know how do I reconfig KDE 4.4 kicker?
<BusMaster> i used the system settings to make Amarok the default application for .mp3 files. Then I click apply and I momentarily get a dialog saying Updating system settings..but nothing changes and Amarok still isn't the default app. what do I do now?
<jaguar123321> seems to be a bug in kde 4.4. kicker does not autoadjust icons if height is readjusted. Damn. Left with giant icons.
<WaY_> hello
<WaY_> what happends to the clock on kubuntu lucid in the kde bar?
<WaY_> is a bug or something?
<jaguar123321> Way_: Many UI bugs in otherwise cool 4.4
<Peace-> +1
<Peace-> |+1
<Peace-> !+1
<Peace-> !lucid | WaY_
<ubottu> WaY_: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<WaY_> ok thanks Peace-
<WaY_> xD
<jaguar123321> but I am facing unadjustible panel bug in Karmic
<jaguar123321> the new kde 4.4 won't autoadjust the panel
<BusMaster> gah! its only for mp3 files that the default apps won'
<BusMaster> t get change
<genii> BusMaster: Do you have package kubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<BusMaster> genii, erm, no. is that the reason?
<genii> BusMaster: That is the package which gives the mp3 codecs
<zegenie> jaguar123321: what do you mean it won't auto adjust?
<sathis> the panel dooesnt hide while playing videos in vlc..
<jaguar123321> zegenie: I open panel settings, change the height(made it slightly big) but did not like it so brought down the height
<jaguar123321> zegenie: but the icons, taskbar etc did not readjust to the panel as in previous releases
<BusMaster> genii, I installed kubuntu-restricted-extras but the KDE system settings still doesn't change the default application :(
<koltroll> Guys, I've got kubuntu 9.10, kde 4.3 and a radeon 4770 with the drivers recommended by kubuntu. I have two screens and all I get is that they clone eachother. I can't change any settings under "multiple monitors"
<jaguar123321> zegenie: so now I have half visible panel. ideally, icons, things displayed must sync with panel size. it does not anymore in kde 4.4
<BusMaster> genii, I am migrating from ubuntu and i had ubuntu-restricted-extras. I can play mp3 files if I right click and select open with amarok. but when I try to make it the default app for mp3's in system-settings, nothing happens. I still have my old settings
<jrmy> fraaaaaaaaaancais
<zegenie> jaguar123321: it seems to auto-adjust but only up to a certain size
<genii> BusMaster: Did you close then re-open Dolphin after you changed default app?
<genii> !fr | jrmy
<ubottu> jrmy: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<zegenie> if you make it smaller and smaller, you'll see the icon auto-adjust downwards, and then make it bigger, it'll autoadjust up until a certain size
<BusMaster> genii, no, but after hitting "Apply", I see a momentary window saying Updating system settings and then in the system settings I see the same order of applications, where amarok is somewhere near the bottom again
<aapzak> koltroll: you might need to use the command line interface to xrandr, I've had some trouble with that GUI too
<frewo64> jrmy: je voudrais couchez avec votre femme ce soir,,,,,,;)
<koltroll> aapzak, any good reading on the subject for me?
<frewo64> jrmy: thats all i remember from school....
<aapzak> not by head, it's called xrandr
<BusMaster> genii, and restarting dolphin isn't helping
<aapzak> koltroll: ever used cli?
<oxymoron> Has somebody figured out how you group windows, I have been looking everywhere and the video on kde.org does not explain how to do it.
<koltroll> aapzak, no I don't think so
<oxymoron> And middle button does not work at all, nothing happens.
<koltroll> aapzak, oh sorry
<aapzak> koltroll: a terminal. like konsole
<koltroll> aapzak, yea I have :)
<aapzak> aight, run xrandr
<koltroll> as normal user?
<aapzak> see what screens you have
<aapzak> yeah, just as yourself
<koltroll> DFP1 and DFP3 is connected
<koltroll> aapzak, so I see both screens there
<aapzak> koltroll: in my case I think it works like this: xrandr --output DFP1 --right-of DFP3
<koltroll> I'll gladly try :p
<olskolirc> how do I enable 3rd party sources in karamic?
<koltroll> aapzak, xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1920x1920 (desired size 3840x1080)
<arie> ----------totally confused, how do I change IRC channels?
<aapzak> koltroll: ok, this goes further than I ever went
<aapzak> arie: depends on your client :)
<arie> You mean the Quassel IRC one?
<kaddi_> arie you can type /join #channelname to join another channel
<aapzak> arie: in mine, I use alt-1, 2, 3 etc
<arie> lol
<aapzak> koltroll: you probably have to investigate how ATI does xinerama
<koltroll> aapzak, could it help to download official ati drivers?
<aapzak> koltroll: on my intel that one command was enough
<aapzak> koltroll: dunno
<aapzak> koltroll: haven't used ATI quite a while :)
<genii> BusMaster: Apologies on lag, work is very busy right now. You may want to add instead in Dolphin settings under Services a right-click context to open the file in Amarok
<oxymoron> Has somebody figured out how you group windows, I have been looking everywhere and the video on kde.org does not explain how to do it?
<koltroll> oxymoron, do you got kde 4.4?
<oxymoron> koltroll: Yes :)
<BusMaster> genii, thanks I'll try that
<MWisBest> oxymoron: What to you mean by group, like on the taskbar?
<oxymoron> MWisBest: No, tab grouping in the window/title bar?
<MWisBest> oxymoron: Oh. Let me dig around a minute or two.
<oxymoron> MWisBest: Thank you :) And what I have heard you shall click with the middle button, I guess they mean scroll wheel, but does not work for me so :P Right click and move to group does not work either :P
<MWisBest> marcos: from MepisLovers?
<oxymoron> MWisBest: MepisLovers?
<MWisBest> oxymoron: it's a forum for people that use Mepis. Mepis is a Debian based KDE distro.
<oxymoron> MWisBest: Not anything I have heard of but alright :) I prefer Kubuntu
<MWisBest> oxymoron: go into System Settings >> Window Behavior. Then on the left choosee Window Behavior. Check the setting under "Titlebar & Frame"
<MWisBest> oxymoron: It's really easy to use. It was my first Linux distro.
<MWisBest> oxymoron: set the right button to what the middle button is set to. I think that should work.
<oxymoron> MWisBest: I am inside systemsettings->window behavior -> windowbehavior but does not found the setting titlebar and frame
<MWisBest> oxymoron: oooh. On the top, on all the tabs, hit "Titlebar Actions"
<MWisBest> oxymoron: I missed that part :( .
<oxymoron> MWisBest: Ah there we have it :) But I want show window menu? :P
<MWisBest> oxymoron: Oh. I didn't understand what you meant I guess :P Still.
<MWisBest> oxymoron: Also on the top of that tab there is a setting for "Titlebar wheel event:" I don't know if that might be something you're looking for, but I thought I'd point it out to ya.
<oxymoron> MWisBest: ANd it does not work at all anyway even if I choose right button instead for window group moving
<MWisBest> Wait a second... did you change the selection of what the middle button does? I think you have to do that to get whatever the middle button is set to.
<oxymoron> MWisBest: Yes I changed that.
<MWisBest> oxymoron: Nevermind. I'm retarded.
<MWisBest> oxymoron: Did you hit apply?
<oxymoron> MWisBest: Yes I did apply ...
<olskolirc> how do I see my version of Kubuntu?
<olskolirc> I don't know what I have :-(
<MWisBest> oxymoron: Sorry again. I'm retarded. As you know.
<donwINO> Anyone using Open Office on Kubuntu 9.10 AMD?  Does it work ok?
<oxymoron> MWisBest: I think they have been disable that feature ... xD I cant get same option as they do in the video tutorial/showoff :P
<MWisBest> donwlNO: Sorry, couldn't tell ya. I'm on 10.04, which is total pwnage.
<oxymoron> MWisBest: You should be able to get window properties by rightlicking in the titlebar and then selsct move window to goup, but it is no.
<MWisBest> oxymoron: Do you have 2 windows open?
<oxymoron> MWisBest: Yes?
<MWisBest> oxymoron: It works for me.
<oxymoron> MWisBest: Weird :S Gah, what is the problem then for me? :S
<MWisBest> oxymoron: On the top it shows the tabs. Jeez, I didn't even know this feature. It's ******* awesome!
<oxymoron> MWisBest: Yes it is awesome and I want to use it :D
<dmatt> olskolirc: lsb_release -a
<MWisBest> oxymoron: Maybe it has something to do with if Compositing is enabled.
<olskolirc> thanks dmatt
<oxymoron> MWisBest: How do I check that, or I mean where?
<MWisBest> oxymoron: I have to figure that out myself!
<MWisBest> oxymoron: Under Desktop Effects, in System Setting. Should be a huge Green Check mark on the left.
<oxymoron> MWisBest: Hahahaha LOL I didnt even had that package installed ....
<MWisBest> oxymoron: What package?
<oxymoron> MWisBest: Compiz engine ...
<MWisBest> oxymoron: I don't think it's a package...
<koltroll> Guys, no one in here with a dual screen setup that uses ati? I've got a radeon 4770 and just don't know how to get it to work
<oxymoron> MWisBest: COmposite is active it says
<MWisBest> oxymoron: Well I'm stumped.
<koltroll> I just got a ghost pointer on my right screen
<koltroll> black background
<koltroll> can't do anything in there
<MWisBest> oxymoron: I wonder if it's any different since I'm in Lucid and started out with KDE4.4, not having to upgrade from KDE4.3.
<oxymoron> MWisBest: Gah this really sucks ... I am using Karmic btw ...
<MWisBest> yofel and yofel_... why 2 yofels? (users)
<oxymoron> MWisBest: ANyway I have to go now, thanks for your help anyway :)
<MWisBest> oxymoron: You helped me more than I helped you!
<MWisBest> oxymoron: Now I figured out how to get the Cube enabled!
<BluesKaj> ctrl+F11 ?
<oxymoron> MWisBest: Hehe your welcome ;)
<MWisBest> BluesKaj: I had to enable the effect in Desktop Effects.
<oxymoron> Is it possible to enable cube when alt+shift+tab?
<BluesKaj> yeah, it's not quite as simpla as compiz , but i prefer it ...compiz is a bit of a hog
<MWisBest> oxymoron: Yep. Just change the key combination. Under Desktop Effects then Tab All Effects.
<MWisBest> oxymoron: Click the wrench across from "Desktop Cube"
<MWisBest> oxymoron: Now it won't work. WTF?
<MWisBest> oxymoron: Cube is cool, but it's really bogging down my performance on this tiny ATi Radeon X300SE.
<MWisBest> oxymoron: Sweet! Now I have a triangular prism!
<MWisBest> oxymoron: I set my desktops to 3 XD.
<oxymoron> MWisBest: Does not work for me with alt+tabular
<Henson_D> has anyone got Nepomuk and Strigi working with the new KDE 4.4.0 packages, or had any issues with it?  It seems as though Strigi and Nepomuk work, but when searching in Dolphin I get zero results for any search I do.  But if I hit Alt+F2 and type "nepomuksearch:/blahblah" it will work properly and find results.
<MWisBest> oxymoron: Yeah I just realized that.
<oxymoron> Cube does work switching desktops though ...
<oxymoron> Got to go, cya later
<BusMaster> how can I prevent apps from minimizing to the taskbar? I prefer to use AWN so I don't want minimized windows occupying taskbar real estate
<FeasibilityStudy> Henson_D: works fine here.
<MWisBest> BusMaster: Can't you just change the widgets so that you have a separate panel for "Task Manager"?
<genii> BusMaster: You could always just remove the Task Manager Applet from the bar
<MWisBest> BusMaster: That too.
<olskolirc> how do I see my version of Kubuntu please?
<koltroll> I want me dual monitors setup to rock!
<MWisBest> BusMaster: Also, there is a widget in KDE4.4 (dunno about 4.3) called Window List.
<koltroll> I'm a bit scared of installing the official ati-drivers.. which I guess doesn't make sense.
<Vroomfondle> olskolirc: lsb_release -a
<Henson_D> FeasibilityStudy: yeah, I don't know what it's issue is.  When running "nepomukserver" manually both methods seem to be doing the same sort of queries.  Maybe it's a problem with Dolphin.
<BluesKaj> olskolirc, lsb_release -a
<MWisBest> BusMaster: You could put that on your desktop and under settings for it (the wrench by it) change it so a keyboard shortcut is assigned to it. Then you get a list of windows whenever you want.
<genii> olskolirc:For KDE version info ,  Kmenu...Help...From the KDE Help Center menu choose again Help and then About KDE
<olskolirc> that only shows me ubuntu I want to know if I'm on 4.4 or not
<donwINO> Anyone using Open Office on Kubuntu 9.10 AMD?  Does it work ok?
<olskolirc> great thanks genii
<genii> olskolirc: np
<olskolirc> wow I have 4.2 how do I get 4.4
<olskolirc> on the command line
<BusMaster> MWisBest, genii ok, thanks. I am currently figuring out how to remove the Task Manager applet..I have many apps running so I can't seem to right click somewhere that is _not_ a minimized app
<newbie123abc> hi all
<rmrfslash> anyone else noticing that when you click on the network manager system tray icon (kde 4.4) the drop down appears on the other side of the desktop
<BluesKaj> olskolirc, KDE SC 4.4 in the Kubuntu Backports PPA: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4
<newbie123abc> After kde 4.4 update: ´ai ´c ~a
<newbie123abc> What happen?
<newbie123abc> to my layout?
<MWisBest> BusMaster: right-click on the pannel, Panel Options >> Add Widgets. Find Task Manager and remove it.
<FeasibilityStudy> Henson_D: are you saying you cant get it to work at all?
<Henson_D> koltroll: I'm using a dual monitor setup with the official ati drivers.  I tried the 64-bit versions and they didn't work properly with merged framebuffers (necessary for dual-screen OpenGL effects).  So I re-installed the 32-bit version of Kubuntu and used the 32-bit drivers, and it worked perfectly.
<BusMaster> MWisBest, I found the task manager. It has a little tick mark on the icon (which shows that it is running) but how do I remove it? Right click, and middle click does nothing. I double clicked and got yet another taskbar..now the panel is a mess
<Henson_D> FeasibilityStudy: manually searching using "nepomuksearch:/blahblah" works fine, but Dolphin's search bar never returns any matches, either for Strigi information or for Nepomuk tags.
<BusMaster> MWisBest, s/taskbar/task manager
<FeasibilityStudy> Henson_D: I had to add an empty folder as a workaround to get it to work.  It didn't work ootb.
<MWisBest> BusMaster: I'm working on it hold on a second ok?
<FeasibilityStudy> I had to add the empty folder "redland"
<BusMaster> MWisBest, sure. thanks in advance
<rmrfslash> Hey, they fixed my login krash bug
<rmrfslash> cool
<koltroll> Henson_D, oh that sounds like a hustle to make a complete reinstall :/
<rmrfslash> I keep getting a Nepomuk disabled error
<koltroll> Henson_D, when you say "official" do you mean the ones from ati/amd's website?
<rmrfslash> Nepomuk indexing has been disabled.
<BusMaster> MWisBest, I am using kde 4.4, if that is any help
<MWisBest> BusMaster: Just right click on where the Task Manager is on your panel and select remove this task manager.
<MWisBest> BusMaster: I am too, but I'm on Lucid.
<rmrfslash> and I have a notification "Nepomik Semantic Desktop needs the Virtuoso RDF server to store it's data. Installing the Virtuoso Soprano plugin is mandatory for usin Nepomuk
<FeasibilityStudy> Henson_D: Now that i try it in Dolphin, it doesnt work for me either.  Usually I use Krunner.
<rmrfslash> how do I install this
<donwINO> Anyone know if Open Office 3.2 will work ok on Kubuntu 9.10 64bit?  Will it mess up KDE?
<newbie123abc> plz
<newbie123abc> help mr
<rmrfslash> Open Office works
<rmrfslash> im on kubuntu 9.10 64-bit w/ kde 4.4
<pucko-> rmrfslash, try installing virtuoso-nepumuk package.
<Henson_D> koltroll: yeah, the drivers from ati's web site.  Using the ati open source or xorg radeon driver's won't give you dual screen OpenGL awesomeness.  The official ati drivers were the only ones I could find that would do dual screen and OpenGL at the same time.
<donwINO> rmrfslash, the new version 3.2 not 3.1 which is the default package in the repos now.
<Henson_D> koltroll: the 64 bit drivers would segfault and totally freeze the computer.  When I switched to 32-bit kubuntu and drivers, it worked fine without any hassles.
<rmrfslash> I'm running apt-get install virtuoso-nepomuk now
<MWisBest> koltroll: Are you using sgfxi to install these drivers? Might be a good idea.
<rmrfslash> we'll see next time I reboot
<rmrfslash> can someone click on the system tray network manager icon and tell me if the dropdown is not appearing under the icon
<Henson_D> FeasibilityStudy: how do you invoke a search from krunner?  Using the "nepomuksearch:/" method works for me, but is there a shorter way of getting it to search?  Also can you do complex searched with tags, dates, sizes, etc like you can from Dolphin? (if dolphin worked).
<MWisBest> koltroll: This is a guide on how to use sgfxi: http://mepis.org/docs/en/index.php/Smxi
<FeasibilityStudy> Henson_D: Alt+F2
<BusMaster> MWisBest, perfekt! It all works now. thanks a lot :)
<MWisBest> koltroll: it'll install the drivers for you really easy.
<genii> olskolirc: From command-line: echo "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu  karmic main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list && gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 2836CB0A8AC93F7A && gpg --export --armor 2836CB0A8AC93F7A | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade (or dist-upgrade)
<MWisBest> BusMaster: No problem! Glad I could help.
<koltroll> MWisBest, hm I did try something other named EnvyNG. But I think it only used the ones from ubuntu
<koltroll> MWisBest, this one will get the "offical" drivers and set them up and so on?
<MWisBest> koltroll: It's supposed to.
<genii> olskolirc: If you are on Lucid substitute name accordingly, etc
<koltroll> MWisBest, I'll give it a shot. Thanks alot :)
<[GuS]> Hi guys, before todays updates of the ppa (related to kde4.4) i was available to fix this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/520408 like suggested there. Now the bug appear again and that fix does not work anymore for me.
<MWisBest> koltroll: No problem! I've tried it before but it didn't work because I needed the legacy drivers and they aren't compatable with such and such kernel...
<MWisBest> koltroll: Make sure you follow the directions for SGFXI, not SMXI. SGFXI is towards the bottom.
<koltroll> yea right.Allready read it through once :)
<olskolirc> quick! how do I see my version of X?  my friend has no gui and he has nvidia on karamik
<olskolirc> sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-?
<genii> olskolirc: No
<olskolirc> ok genii
<genii> olskolirc: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg
<olskolirc> what does that do genii
<olskolirc> ok i see genii
<MWisBest> I'm gonna get going. I want to try installing Gnome (oh boy).
<olskolirc> how does he fix his black screen on karamik he said he can get to a terminal
<genii> optionally with:  | grep  Installed
<olskolirc> what genii ?
<olskolirc> my friends desktop segfaults on him when he logs in
<olskolirc> plasma crashes
<olskolirc> every time
<BluesKaj> olskolirc, your friend needs to install a nvidia driver that works with his nvidia card , which card is it ?
<olskolirc> ok BlueKaj let me ask
<BluesKaj> more than likely olskolirc , the driver will need to be nvidia-current
<olskolirc> how can he get that from the command line BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> or nouveau
<BluesKaj> olskolirc, lspci | grep VGA
<AlexZion> hi guys , I have a problem trying to capture the audio using kdenlive , someone can help me ?
<jussi01> AlexZion: just ask the question...
<olskolirc> ok hold on
<AlexZion> jussi01: , I just tried to record my screen and audio , using kdenlive , but it records perfectly the video , but nothing to do with the audio ..., so I don't know if I have to chenge some settings
<olskolirc> he has nvidia geforce mx 420
<olskolirc> BluesKaj,
<AlexZion> jussi01:  I already tried to change "oss" with "alsa" on the settings panel , but without results
<BluesKaj> olskolirc, hang on ...gonn acheck
<olskolirc> ok
<BluesKaj> olskolirc, he needs to install the nvidia-glx-96 driver , if that's one already installed then he needs to update his kernel
<olskolirc> ok BluesKaj
<jrdnyquist> In KDE 4.4 (Ubuntu Karmic backports), I see the "Plasma Widgets Explorer" feature has been completed for "Install widgets from file, Google Gadgets and GHNS", but there's no option to install a GG widget from a local file. Is there a certain package needed for that to show up in the widget explorer?
<olskolirc> is lucid stable?
<genii> jrdnyquist: On my Add Widgets..Get New Widgets menu I see an option to install a widget from a file
<BluesKaj> olskolirc, not yet, if you install kubuntu Lucid , you 'll need to monitor it closely be prepared to work on it after upgrades
<buckfast> Should I upgrade to KDE4.4 on 9.10 Karmic?
<BluesKaj> buckfast, the same goes for kde 4.4 as I just posted about lucid
<jrdnyquist> genii, I do as well, and when I choose that option I get an "install new widget from file" menu that only has "Plasmoid: Native plasma widget" as an option, no google gadget option
<buckfast> BluesKaj: I need to upgrade my kernel?
<BluesKaj> buckfast, kde will determine that , depends on what you have installed
<buckfast> So in other words, its not a good idea to upgrade KDE right now
<buckfast> I was hoping maybe the desktop effects problems were fixed in the new KDE
<rmrfslash> what desktop effects? the 9 seconds it takes to maximize a window?
<BluesKaj> buckfast, it may well be a good idea , it's hard to predict
<rmrfslash> gives you plenty of time to make a cup of coffee
<BluesKaj> rmrfslash, looks like you do need an upgrade
<rmrfslash> I think it's not too bad. I upgraded from 4.3.5 to 4.4 and admittedly last night I was experiencing a lotta bugz, but now the only bug it the network manager drop down thing
<rmrfslash> the fixed the bug whereas I needed to switch to a alternate tty and back to actually have the desktop display properly
<rmrfslash> that was annoying
<olskolirc> is lucid stable?
<rmrfslash> and why does the login window flip to a different background when you hit enter?
<rmrfslash> this has been happening forever
<rmrfslash> but I'm ok w/ that bug. doesn't elicit any powerful emptions
<[GuS]> Does someone has a fix for this guys? I can´t work right with this bug... https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/520408
<rmrfslash> I have to say though, I'm really impressed w/ 4.4
<rmrfslash> long way from 4.1
<rmrfslash> :::shivers:::
<buckfast> BluesKaj: I enabled backports from KPackageKit and it found updates, am I supposed to install all of them?
<Flutiju`> Yeah [GuS], same thing here :/
<jmichaelx> rmrfslash: ditto on your sentiments viz a viz 4.4 *and* 4.1.... i try to not even think about 4.0
<Combatjuan> What can I use to determine why my hard drive is continuously grinding?  I'd like something like the sys internals program "procmon" on windows.
<[GuS]> Flutiju`: :(
<orion_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rmrfslash> If all I'm complaining about is a login window background change.... I'm happy
<p1erre> Hi folks. I just upgraded to KDE 4.4.0 and I had the following issue(s): the icons of the buttons of Krunner and widgets are not shown.
<Combatjuan> Nevermind.  I want lsof it sounds like.
 * buckfast is upgrading to KDE 4.4
<[GuS]> damn bug...
<Flutiju`> [GuS] : I'll try the command explained in your bug report (sudo im-switch -s default-xim) and it now works for me
<Flutiju`> :/
<Administrator_> can anyone think of a better word to say this: de-govern?
<genii> jrdnyquist: Hm. I couldn't get GG to install from any widget method. I did instead: sudo apt-get install google-gadgets-qt    then alt-f2 and ran ggl-qt      whereby I got it on my systray where it has now right-click options to add desktop gadgets from
<serge> Привет
<Pici> !ru | serge
<ubottu> serge: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<buckfast> my firefox freezed when i tryed to browse a m$ webpage :S
<rc1> I have a problem in KDE 4.4 final on 9.10?
<rmrfslash> Combatjuan: you know there are lotsa plasmoids for stuff like this
<rmrfslash> rather, there is a plasmoid
<Guest13098> help
<Guest13098> problem in KDE 4.4 final on 9.10
<genii> Guest13098: A better description of your problem might be helpful :)
<rmrfslash> I have a few on my desktop all the time, namely the ones that check temp sensors, memory/swap usage, and I think disk usage
<rmrfslash> oh yeah, and CPU usage
<rc1> To those who have KDE 4.4 final: Do you have problem with User Management module?
<BluesKaj> buckfast, if you want to keep karmic updated, yes
<buckfast> BluesKaj: I think I messed up, 'Unsupported updates' isn't really the backports repository?
<BluesKaj> buckfast, sorry i don't use KPackageKit , I just add repos to my sources.list for apps that I want to install whether they are in the backports or not
<BluesKaj> anyway , time for my daily walk ..bb in an hr or so.
<melomane> how can i use --download-only in apt? it must be used with install?
<genii> melomane: thats how I usually do it, although it may work with other directives like source
<melomane> genii: so id i use install with -d, it wont install it?
<genii> melomane: Correct
<melomane> genii:  tanx
<genii> melomane: np
<melomane> where is the away option in quassel?
<genii> melomane: Settings...Configure Quassel...Misc...Identities... "Away" tab in right pane
<melomane> genii:  thanks again, but how can i set to away?
<genii> melomane: Just type in: /away
<melomane> genii: oh thanks ;)
<slow-motion> hi
<genii> melomane: and: /back              when you return
<melomane> genii:  i c, thanks
<[GuS]> Hi again, is there a way to fix this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/520408. The suggested fix does not work for me.
<ToxinPowe> 1.install qtconfig-qt4.
<ToxinPowe> 2. qtconfig
<ToxinPowe> 3. change input methos to XIM
<ToxinPowe> 4. save
<ToxinPowe> 5. remove plasma-widget-kimpanel-backend-ibus and plasma-widget-kimpanel
<ToxinPowe> 6. restart KDE
<ToxinPowe> qt4-qtconfig*
<[GuS]> ToxinPowe: ok, i will restart kde now
<[GuS]> ToxinPowe:  that didnt fixed :(
<ToxinPowe> no? works for me and others
<[GuS]> :(
<ToxinPowe> sry then :/
<[GuS]> before today updates sudo im-switch -s default-xim was working
<[GuS]> now does not :S
<rmrfslash> I fixed the misplaced networkmanager system tray listbox by moving the spacer arbitrarily then putting it back
<rmrfslash> I think my system is actually, for once completely up to date and not showing signs of any bugs. holy cow.
<rmrfslash> I have skype working, chrome, my IDE, etc. all actually working
<rmrfslash> playin music
<rmrfslash> watching videos
<rmrfslash> dare I say i feel like I'm on os x again.
<rmrfslash> :D
<fabio123> chrome?
<rmrfslash> browser
<rmrfslash> screw FF
<rmrfslash> I'm done w/ FF
<rmrfslash> chrome is the best browser in the world right now hands down
<fabio123> compiz or kwin?
<rmrfslash> javascript is blazingly fast
<rmrfslash> kwin + desktop effects
<rmrfslash> though those could use some work
<rmrfslash> takes too long to maximize windows w/ effects on
<rmrfslash> but I keep em on anyways
<person_> fabio123: Compiz for showing off and being awe-struck; kwin for doing stuff :P
<fabio123> this is a little OT i konw but compiz is a lot better, i'm using it on kde 4.4
<person_> fabio123: Might depend on your mood
<fabio123> kwin is slower
<person_> orly? I find that odd.
<rmrfslash> I like sticking w/ the standard stuff
<person_> Maybe with desktop effects.
<rmrfslash> compiz I thought was a gnome thing
<fabio123> it0s not a gnome thing.
<person_> I reckon I've found compiz buggy in the past.
<person_> Yeah it's not
<rmrfslash> i know you can install it on kde but I'm not sure how it works
<petsounds> rmrfslash, google chrome beta?
<rmrfslash> yep
<fabio123> compiz kicks kwin ass and will do for a long time
<person_> Gnome has no browser per se as far as I'm aware, though it's usually distributed with metacity
<rmrfslash> awesome browser
<Daughain> Whats a good app for mounting .iso images in kubuntu?
<fabio123> Daughain: mount
<fabio123> with the -o loop
<person_> Heh I was about to say that
<rmrfslash> well, ff is in gtk
<rmrfslash> so you can call that "gnome"
<fabio123> rmrfslash: nope sorry
<petsounds> rmrfslash, yeah but sadly i never have openjdk working in google chrome
<Daughain> fabio123: Thanks
<rmrfslash> no java no work in chrome
<fabio123> chrome has got a great potential, but sucks compared to firefox
<rmrfslash> but whatever
<person_> rmrfslash: Unfortunately, I haven;'t got Chrome yet because I'm scared of agreements :P
<rmrfslash> I rarely encounter applets that I give a shit about
<rmrfslash> person_: just get it
<rmrfslash> you won't be sorry
<rmrfslash> fast as HELL
<person_> rmrfslash: Probably not worth it. You don't know what I'm like :P
<rmrfslash> well, suit yourself (that's the linux mantra)
<person_> It's not just a matter of Free Software zealotry; it's about the feeling of uncleanliness and insecurity that I might get :P
<fabio123> what about konqueror browser
<person_> Yeah I like Konqueror
<rmrfslash> I go w/ chrome and it's fast and awesome and I hop of FF when I do GWT development and I wanna die
<fabio123> now it's useless im my opinion
<rmrfslash> Konqueror?!?!!?
<petsounds> i like arora more
<rmrfslash> good LORD
<rmrfslash> you're a glutton for punishment
<Daughain> fabio123: That didnt seem to work.....
<person_> Well, it's not so good with flash
<fabio123> Daughain: mount file.iso /media/folder -o loop
<fabio123> make sure /media/folder exists
<fabio123> also sudo that
<rmrfslash> anyone who doesn't use chrome has a reason not to.... like, you work for Mozilla or something. if you don't have a compelling reason, it's the objvious choice
<rmrfslash> that's my HO
<bobbob1016> rmrfslash, Seriously, if there was any way to qualify "best browser" then whichever was "best" would be used.  I personally don't like chrome because I can't use extensions in private mode, I see their reason, but my computer does what I want, not what they want.  Should say "Using extensions in private mode doesn't ensure privacy, are you sure?" not just deny the option.
<rmrfslash> LP
<rmrfslash> :P
<fabio123> rmrfslash: i need firefox
<[GuS]> damn... I´ ve cleaned KDE configs, did the mentioned fix and still xim input does not work
<rmrfslash> I hear ya
<Daughain> fabio123: Do I have to use /media/folder, or can I use another path?
<fabio123> Daughain: what you want
<Daughain> fab I was just asking if I have to mount the .iso in /media/folder, or if I could use another location to mount it, since I don't seem to have that location.
<KDesk> hi, in kde 4.4, there is a the printer applet, with a nice new tray icon. But I don't need it, should only be started when I am sogin to print, like it was before. How can I make that it doesn't start every time?
<fabio123> Daughain: sorry, i didn't meant that, the location is unimportant
<olskolirc> anyone using Lucid?  Is it any good?  Stable?
<fabio123> olskolirc: it can't be any good so soon in my opion
<Daughain> fabio123: Cool, thanks. =) I hate being a newb. =)
 * Daughain grins
<ToxinPowe> olskolirc: 25/02 Alpha 3 ;)
<bobbob1016> Daughain, Usually it wouldn't be "stable" until it is released.
<olskolirc> is karamik stable?
<fabio123> KDesk:
<bobbob1016> olskolirc, What is karamik?
<bandicoot_> bobbob1016: koarmic :)
<olskolirc> koala?
<olskolirc> lol
<bobbob1016> bandicoot_, koarmic?
<bobbob1016> olskolirc, you mean Karmic Koala?  I think it's stable, but "Is (insert program name here) stable?" is completely dependent on your setup and everything.
<olskolirc> ok bobbob1016
<olskolirc> karmic lagged the audio in my virtualbox
<KDesk> fabio123: ?
<olskolirc> it only works on ubuntu and I hate ubuntu
<bobbob1016> olskolirc, ???  You mean Ubuntu vs Kubuntu?  "I hate ubuntu" is a bit generic, "I hate gnome" would be better.  Try changing the audio settings, I recently went to 4.4 and had to tweak my audio settings a lot before it worked.
<KDesk> olskolirc: yep, that is odd, becasue the main diff between ubuntu and kubunut y gnome and kde, so the sound should work in both. Only that Ubuntu uses pulseaudio by default. You could try installing PA if you like, and if you have problem, remove it.
<Daughain> Neat, I jjust managed to permaf**k dolphin.
<fabio123> the font to use for you KDE: Segoe UI from Vista
<esdaniel> fabio123: I prefer Liberation, on principle
<rmrfslash> This is a message to anyone working on the Kubuntu project: Nice job with 9.10 KDE 4.4. I'm always the first one on here bitching about Kubuntu, but this is definitely the closest I've seen Linux to supplanting "mainstream OSes". This is fine attention to detail sitting in front of me. Couple rough edges here and there, but I got bug fixes all last night and today. That's incredible determination to make this OS better than just "Ok". To think that I
<rmrfslash>  randomly downloaded this OS a couple years ago -- for FREE -- it's unbelievable.
<giuseppe_> cool
<giuseppe_> hello
<bobbob1016> Something seems to have frozen my panel, any way I can figure out what, and why?  More specifically, it froze my time, and I can click tasks, but since the positions have changed, they open different tasks
<tentacle> Hello! Does anyone know why isn't the new knetworkmanager widget of KDE 4.4 included in the backport packages for Karmic?
<kaddi> tentacle: maybe it changed name again?
<tentacle> kaddi: I don't know, if it did I can't find it :) I tried to search for it with apt-cache.
<kaddi> tentacle: if you searched for it with apt-cache it should have shown at least the "default one" from kde 4.3. It's called plasma-widget-network-manager
<ArGGu^^> hello is there way to disable all notifications and then enable all?
<Peace-> ArGGu^^: systemsettings...
<ArGGu^^> because it is annoying when the notification popup while I am playing something
<Peace-> ArGGu^^: systemsettings...
<tentacle> kaddi: Yes, I've found that one and also found plasma-widget-networkmanagement, they're both installed. But it's the old one and according to apt-cache showpkg it has dependencies to some kde libs with version 4.3.2. When I wrote I can't find it with apt-cache I meant I can't find the new one :)
<tentacle> kaddi: anyway, thank you for your help. Actually it's not so important to have it, I just thought it worth a question :)
<kaddi> tentacle: i don't use kde 4.4 from backports yet and I don't use network-manager as a network client, so I'm taking guess.. just trying to help out
<ArGGu^^> Peace- yes but I havent found option that disables all notifications only that I can disable every notification separately
<vbgunz> I created a new account in 4.4. grouping windows seems to work in that account *but* not in my old account. anyone know what file needs to be reset to get kwin grouping windows correctly?
<tentacle> kaddi: thank you very much
<kaddi> tentacle: maybe check out the content of the network package in the kubuntu backport, maybe you'll find it there: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+packages?field.name_filter=network&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<tentacle> kaddi: thanks, I'll look into it :)
<nenad> after upgrading to 4.4  the icons on the desktop revert to their default size. other plasmoids, such is folder view work ok, it's the shortcuts to programs that act strangely. also, the position and rotation are remembered, it's only the size that's reverted to default.... any ideas?
<vbgunz> I think the performance of kwin has certainly improved over the last couple days for KDE 4.4
<kaddi> would you advise to switch from kde 4.4 rc2 to final right now, or should I wait a little? I would switch from the beta-repository to the backport one
<georg> does anyone have problems with nepomuk desktopsearch after upgrading to 4.4?
<georg> because I get  an error message an searching does not work
<vbgunz> georg how do you do a nepomuk search?
<nenad> georg, look here http://is.gd/8eQeW
<DarkriftX> how do i go about duplicating installed apps on this laptop onto my new one?
<DarkriftX> someone said there was a command that would write an install script
<DarkriftX> (for apt-get)
<vbgunz> DarkriftX: you can try dpkg --get-selections on the notebook you trying to replicate
<DarkriftX> on the source or destination?
<vbgunz> on the source
<DarkriftX> k
<vbgunz> you need to feed that file to the destination
<DarkriftX> do i need to send that to a file or does it write one automatically?
<DarkriftX> seems to just output to screen
<vbgunz> yeah try dpkg --get-selections > tofile
<DarkriftX> k
<esdaniel> georg: did you see the thing about upgrading virtuoso using virtuosoconverter?
<georg> nenad: thx, that entry was not there in the morning
<vbgunz> nothing I try to fix the nepomuk error works for me, I still get a nepomuk indexing agents have been disabled
<muhammad_> hi all, sound stopped working on my ubuntu 9.10 out of no where...
<muhammad_> i installed some software from ubuntu softwre enter but i dont know which software caused the problem, any help please
 * meteor needs help
<nenad> after upgrading to 4.4  the icons on the desktop revert to their default size. other plasmoids, such is folder view work ok, it's the shortcuts to programs that act strangely. also, the position and rotation are remembered, it's only the size that's reverted to default.... any ideas?
<tentacle> meteor: I don't know where can you find it in ubuntu, but you should check the sound mixer, maybe it's muted.
<meteor> no its not muted tentacle.
<james_l> meteor: Do you have something like a front channel? If not, is there anything related to sound in dmesg.
<tentacle> meteor: are you using pulseaudio? if you are, you should check it's settings too.
<meteor> guys, out of now where i just got a dialog that says KDE has detected that audio device was removed
<newbie123abc> Hi all
<newbie123abc> is fancy panel broken?
<jrmy> salut ca va ?
<jrmy> salut
<jrmy> il y a quelqu'un ?
<jrmy> fucked up nazi
<mauri> I need to change the root path but i dont know how :linux   /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-19-generic root=UUID=8427388d-977c-4e10-a6e2-5 ro   quiet splash
<esdaniel> meteor: let the channel know a bit more such as backend (xine or gstreamer), contents of /etc/asound.conf and ~/.asoundrc and of course that's on assumption you're using ALSA
<esdaniel> mauri: try this guide: http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/02/how-to-find-your-uuids-for-devices-in-ubuntu-and-other-debian-based-distros/
<gmathews> hi there. I am trying to use Kubuntu as a media server, but the video on my Bravia 40 is choppy at fast motion scenes..even SD video!
<gmathews> can anyone help?
<jrmy> francais svp
<esdaniel> jrmy: sois gentil et je vais essayer
<genii> jrmy: /join #kubuntu-fr aussi
<esdaniel> jrmy: il a raison ;-)
<jrmy> nan mais le lien xD
<jrmy> il me faut le lien pour allé sur l'IRC francais ^^
<genii> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<esdaniel> jrmy: un instant, pm
<genii> esdaniel: merci
<esdaniel> gmathews: is the spec up to the job?
<mauri> esdaniel: is there a way to change a root with a directoy?
<esdaniel> gmathews: my own experiences have told me I need at least 1GB of on-board video memory for  24bit 1920x1200
<ossrawa> Hi all
<nenad> after upgrading to 4.4  the icons on the desktop revert to their default size. other plasmoids, such is folder view work ok, it's the shortcuts to programs that act strangely. also, the position and rotation are remembered, it's only the size that's reverted to default.... any ideas?
<esdaniel> mauri: interesting q mate - the directory is the first part i.e. /boot/....etc and the device where that dir is located is represented by the UUID so I'm a little lost about what you want to attempt, can you elaborate?
<gmathews> esdaniel: okay fair enough ;[ but sd video is choppy too! thought it was a kubuntu thing..oir a gstreamer thing
<esdaniel> nenad: write permissions on a config file perhaps? guessing of course
<esdaniel> gmathews: do you have good experiences with other distros that give you the impression it is a kubuntu/gstreamer thing?
<mauri> esdaniel: my goal is to have 2 differents distros on the same partitions.....each of them located in a different directory
<gmathews> esdaniel: no :( wish i did tho.. so u reckon its my laptop video card hey?
<esdaniel> gmathews: I've got an old Acer Aspire, from back in 2000 and I have the same video performance as you do - when I ran two gt6600 in SLI things were better and once I'd got to a 7900gts it became acceptable @ 1200x1084 (i.e. flash stuff)
<esdaniel> gmathews: the gts were in an athlon x2 rig btw
<gmathews> esdaniel: looks like i need a gfx card update then
<gmathews> esdaniel: thing im going to read up on setting up a media server
<gmathews> esdaniel: gfx card first tho ;) thanks for ur time!
<esdaniel> gmathews: if running dekstop media center then a good card, what i use is, an ati hd4870 - though, linux nvidia drivers are better than ATI so might be worth checking out equivalent Nivida (cost c. £120)
<gmathews> esdaniel: will do. any suggestions on a media center application in linux?
<esdaniel> gmathews: there's 3 to look at, can't remember their names - LMS is one I think but best to google, they're all quite similar
<gmathews> esdaniel: cheers mate! will do..
<esdaniel> mauri: that's doable, you need to share grub then and create your initrd stuff accordingly - i'd google for a how-to that does exactly this to help you get what you want, i've not done that yet myself, prefer to use dedicated parts of virtual appliances for multi-booting
<mauri> esdaniel: tnk
<esdaniel> mauri: on relfection while it's possible you will have a nasty time of it, thinking about fact of sharing /var /etc /usr etc.. - even if the distros are debian based you'll run amuck with the conf files in /etc for example - use partitions, it's much safer
<mauri> esdaniel: if i well understood all path are absolut and not relative.....I supposed that defined the root all the other path started from it
<mauri> esdaniel: i was wrong so
<joh6nn> i just upgraded to KDE4.4, but the window tabbing feature doesn't appear to be available for me; is there something i need to do to enable it?
<esdaniel> mauri: there is some flexibility via /etc/fstab to mount to particular locations i.e. you could share your /home across distros but be careful what else you try to achieve
<newbie123abc> my keyboard stops to work
<newbie123abc> accents and cedilla
<newbie123abc> after kde 4.4 update
<newbie123abc> us intl doesn´ t work properly
<mauri> esdaniel: I know....in fact i tried to canged also the root directory in fstab.....but nothing
<mauri> esdaniel: I have to learn how the linux works
<esdaniel> mauri: you might want to think about using logical volumes as well
<mauri> esdaniel: may you give me an example
<esdaniel> mauri: quick tip you might already be doing, have a base system that is stable and use KVM to play with a virtual environment - safe way to experiment without killing your core tools
<mauri> esdaniel: ah ok.... virtualbox for example
<esdaniel> mauri: yep, here's some background on why logicals are 'useful' http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/142673
<mauri> esdaniel: but was not i wante3d to do.....
<esdaniel> mauri: i know but you could have tried to do it on a virtual machine in any case
<esdaniel> mauri: i.e. when doing trial and error method of learning the ability to snapshot a VM is the same as the concept of 'save game' in gaming - do it often ;-)
<mauri> esdaniel: thanks a lot for your time and your suggestions
<kirasirrr> Привет народ. Не подскажите чего с форумом http://forum.ubuntu.ru/
<baer__> Hi Everyone, I could really use some help with getting Network Manager to See my usb wifi adapter
<Kage> baer__: the KNetworkManager sucks... I have to use the console
<baer__> Kage, Im Using Ubuntu, it believe is just the normal NetworkManager.
<baer__> Kage, what do you do in the console to get it to see wifi adapters??
<mauri> is there a possibility to merge more than one pdf file?
<blah569> Plasma Workspace chrashes as soon as I login, what can I do about that?  Is there anything to troubleshoot it or start it up?
<mauri> using which utility?
<blah569> is it possible to start plasma workspace?
<blah569> "Restart application" is also greyed out
<zegenie> blah569: you can't restart it directly from the crash dialog, no
<zegenie> but you can hit alt+f2 and then just run "plasma-desktop"
<zegenie> if nothing helps, the best tip is to run konsole, and then delete the plasma configuration from your home directory:
<zegenie> rm -rf ~/.kdeshare/config/plasm*
<zegenie> sorry, rm -rf ~/.kde/share/config/plasm*
<blah569> zegenie:  Thanks!  Chrases after that too though.  After deleting plasma, is it possible to get it back?  Might work after getting it back?
<zegenie> that will reset any plasma desktop configuration back to default
<zegenie> it only deletes any local configuration you might have
<zegenie> so next time you log in, it will start with a "blank" configuration - the defaults from kde
<zegenie> if that doesn't help either, you should try to "rm -rf ~/.kde"
<zegenie> but that will also remove all kde settings, so unless you want to set up your fonts, desktop wallpaper, kopete kontacts, kmail emails etc over again, avoid it ;)
<blah569> should I restart after the "/rm -rf ~/.kde/share/config/plasm*" ?
<blah569> I'll try it out.  Thanks for the help!
<zegenie> blah569: it's enough to just log out and back in
<blah569> hmm, it still chrases after that.
<blah569> crashes *
<zegenie> and not "/rm", drop the slash
<zegenie> then I would try to start with a fresh .kde folder
<zegenie> but instead of removing it, just move it
<blah569> ahh yeah man, I dropped the slash on that.  hmm
<zegenie> "mv ~/.kde ~/.kde.old"
<zegenie> then log out and back in
<zegenie> what version of kde/kubuntu are you running, btw?
<blah569> Thanks!  Moved it, going to try loging back in now.  I'm using KDE 4.4 and kubuntu 9.10
<blah569> Ahh, plasma still crashes.
<zegenie> hmm, did you install 4.4 only when it was released, or did you also use the RCs?
<blah569> I installed it only when it was released
<zegenie> weird - does it crash as soon as you log in?
<blah569> it chrases as soon as I login, I can still open up windows, but only from alt + f2
<blah569> well, not all applications
<Goliath> [23:59] <Goliath> i downloaded a rapidshare ebook with opera, and it finished ok
<Goliath> [00:00] <Goliath> then is it 100% that it was downloaded correctly?
<Goliath> [00:00] <Goliath> does opera have some type of has check?
<blah569> it was working fine on kde 4.3
<blah569> but I wanted to upgrade to 4.4 because I used it on regular ubuntu, and it worked out fine.
<blah569> I downloaded the kubuntu 9.10 image
<bob_> quick question about the kubuntu 'add widgets' box: what do the gold  "star" and the red 'minus sign indicate?  I thought they were add / remove, but that doesn't seem to be the case.
<zegenie> blah569: if you really want to try and fix the issues, try dropping into #plasma
<zegenie> they'll probably be best to know what's going on
<mql069> jhkjh
<jeims> ola
<David_hII> after a fresh install to ubuntu 9.10 from opensuse i cannot achieve a screen resolution of 1024x768 can anyone help me out?
<iconmefisto> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<iconmefisto> David_hII: have you tried that link?
<David_hII> let me look
<slow-motion> n8
<bob_> quick question about the kubuntu 'add widgets' box: what do the gold  "star" and the red 'minus sign indicate?  I thought they were add / remove, but that doesn't seem to be the case.
<iconmefisto> the minus removes them. if you see one, it means that widget is in use somewhere
<iconmefisto> the star adds it to the widgets "favourites"
<DavidH2> well no it didnt fix the resolution
<iconmefisto> you can double-click to automatically add a widget from the list
<twoten> can anyone here me?
<twoten> ear
<iconmefisto> DavidH2: xrandr doesn't change resolution?
<DavidH2> when i try to do the --newmode it errors
<bob_> quick question about the kubuntu 'add widgets' box: what do the gold  "star" and the red 'minus sign indicate?  I thought they were add / remove, but that doesn't seem to be the case.
<twoten> I just installed Kubuntu 9.10!
<oxymoron> twoten: Good for you :)
<iconmefisto> bob_: I answered that ^^
<twoten> when I edit text in a word processor or web page, the down arrow key and the End key do nothing
<twoten> what gives?
<codenamenos> i want to copy whole website of lyrics any idea how i gonna do that?
<bob_> iconmefisto: thanks.  Is there a FAQ you can point me to?
<DavidH2> ok. so i got the new resoution made. now how do i save it. so it will be perm  and will showup in the display settings when i reboot?
<iconmefisto> bob_: http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/guide.php
<iconmefisto> DavidH2: on the same page, under  "Setting xrandr commands in kdm/gdm startup scripts"
<DavidH2> ok
<iconmefisto> DavidH2: basically, put the xrandr command in /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsetup
<DavidH2> i put it in etc/gdm/init
<iconmefisto> DavidH2: that will work for gnome, but not kde
<iconmefisto> DavidH2: at least I think it won't work in kde
<DavidH2> humm.. what enviorment am i in then
<DavidH2> i thought i was in gnome
<Torch> (gdm is gnome's login manager, kdm is kde's... both can be used to log into kde or gnome)
<iconmefisto> DavidH2: you have kubuntu installed, or ubuntu?
<DavidH2> ubuntu
<iconmefisto> DavidH2: ok, then you would have gnome by default
<DavidH2> ok i iwll brb restarting
<twoten> how can I assign keyboard keys in kde?
<Torch> twoten: systemsettings -> keyboard and mouse -> global keyboard shortcuts
<david__HII> it seems that it didnt work. still only 600x800 & 640x480 is avail
<valorie> hi folks
<valorie> I'm having a problem updating
<twoten> Torch: I need to define a key system wide, my down arrow and end keys aren't working, but I checked them in xev so I know they're there
<valorie> synaptic choked three times, so I did a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<twoten> updating: finding a better mate for Valentine's Day
<valorie> and when that didn't work, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -f
<james_l> david__HII: What driver are you using? Have you specified any particular modes?
<valorie> and get this error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/375051/
<valorie> any advice?
<valorie> I'm a bit worried about restarting
<david__HII> james im really new to this. i need somone to lead me through it
<Torch> valorie: apt is confused. uninstall phonon-dbg, it's not a required package anyway.
<valorie> would that be the best solution?
<Torch> valorie: no.
<valorie> well, I'm helping with Amarok debugging
<Torch> valorie: you need to get this fixed.
<valorie> so it sorta is necessary
<Torch> valorie: you may install it again later.
<valorie> OK
<valorie> uninstalled it
<valorie> then did apt-get -f install
<valorie> sheesh, I think I'm still getting the same erro
<valorie> r
<david__HII> all i have done is created a new mode and copied it to /etc/gdm/init/default
<valorie> gads: http://paste.ubuntu.com/375056/
<valorie> I think I'm in a loop
<oxymoron> COuld someone tell me what the heck is going on with the Kwin effects like group windows and split windows?
<Torch> valorie: i still think you should just uninstall the two problematic packages.
<valorie> trying that
<valorie> ok, finally they are gone
<valorie> and dist-upgrade reports no problems
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> thanks very much Torch
<Torch> valorie: yw
<david__HII> i dont know
<aftertaf> kde 4.4 SC latest updatebreaks kdm. anyone else noticed?
<Guest90325> help
<Guest90325> svn co svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/KDE/kdebase/runtime/desktoptheme/air
<Guest90325> bash: svn: command not found
<six> sudo apt-get install svn
<six> bzw subversion
<Guest90325> six ok
<ToxinPowe> kopete has support for webcam on msn?
<Kage> ToxinPowe: I think so
<ToxinPowe> I can see me on Preferences/Video, but I don't see any button to use it on chat
<oxymoron> Torch: Whats status on KDM, Kwin and so on? Latest update ppa7 has made Lancelot does not work at all and window effects neither. Then the aweseom feature with dragging window to edges does not work either, now it changes desktop instead so I put the window in another desktop, wtf?! :S Except that everything works awesome, but I REALLY want that functionality, especially window tab gropuing in titlebars :)
<david__HII> icon, you still there
<Torch> oxymoron: huh? go slow... this is confusing ;-)
<oxymoron> Torch: Alright ... first of all the KDM bug seems to be solved in latest package update, the screen of black :D But at the same time it affected other packages like Kwin and they have changed the some awesome features or settings for some eye candy.
<aftertaf> kdm : dependency issue with kdebase-greet package
<aftertaf> ive switched to gdm until fixed
<oxymoron> Torch: Middle-click on titlebar and drag it to another for window gropuing does not work at all, WHen I click on lancelot menu it does not open and drag a window to the top edge does not maximize it for instance.
<Torch> oxymoron: the latter works for me.
<Torch> oxymoron: lemme check the grouping
<oxymoron> Torch: Do you use Karmic or Lucid?
<Torch> oxymoron: this is karmic.
<valorie> yikes, why do I now have two overlapping taskbars?
<oxymoron> Torch: And which ppa version in backport do you use?
<Torch> oxymoron: 4:4.4.0-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa7 for kde-window-manager
<Torch> oxymoron: the grouping doesn't work right now... checking if it needs to setting.
<oxymoron> Torch: Alright, same as me. Okay then, something is very wrong somewhere.
<Torch> oxymoron: i remember having it on svn-trunk a while ago. but i think i needed to set something in systemsettings to make it active or something like that...
<oxymoron> Torch: I have been trying to find the setting to enable it completely but I dont find it and should work.
<Torch> oxymoron: you need to activate it in systemsettings
<oxymoron> Torch: its not neccessary but I really looked forward to it when I saw it in the KDE 4.4 release and got used to that maximize and split window view when draggin to edges. I must have that, its freaking awesome.
<oxymoron> Torch: WHERE exactly do I enable it, its many settings in there :P
<Torch> oxymoron: window behaviour -> window behaviour -> titlebar actions -> middle button
<Torch> oxymoron: set it to "start window tab drag"
<Torch> (which is probably the default UNLESS updating from 4.3)
<oxymoron> Torch: I have it enabled, does not work ..
<Torch> oxymoron: it does. it's a little tricky.
<Torch> oxymoron: the window needs to be active when you start the drag.
<Torch> oxymoron: also, you can only group windows of the same app type iirc.
<Torch> oxymoron: my test case is two konsole windows.
<oxymoron> Torch: And middle button means scroll wheel right?
<Torch> oxymoron: right.
<oxymoron> Torch: No. nothing happens at all :(
<Torch> oxymoron: well, maybe something's broken indeed with your install.
<inclement> oxymoron: You are using the 'oxyegen' theme, right?
<inclement> *Oxygen
<oxymoron> inclement: Not sure, I have been changing around with some themes :P COuld be that. I use AirOxygen theme for the windows :P
<oxymoron> inclement: But should be Air theme though
<inclement> oxymoron: You have to use the 'Oxygen' them exactly for it to work
<inclement> I think
<oxymoron> Torch: But other things work I think :P When I recently turned on desktop effects, the Compiz engine I mena.
<Torch> oxymoron: huh? compiz?
<inclement> AirOxygen is something different?
<oxymoron> inclement: Wtf? :S Do I HAVE to use Oxygen for it to work? :S
<Torch> oxymoron: not as far as i know.
<oxymoron> Torch: App tray => system => desktop effects
<inclement> oxymoron: I believe the effects and styles that it uses are built into oxygen
<inclement> And no other style yet
<oxymoron> Torch: I uninstalled it afterwards though.
<inclement> It may be worth switching to oxygen (in both 'style' and 'windows' of the appearance menu) to see if it then works
<oxymoron> inclement: Sorry my language, but WHAT a FUCK?! Why on earth is it binded to theme style? :O
<Torch> inclement: this is a feature of kwin. why do you think it's related to a plasma theme?
<inclement> Torch: Because I read it somewhere (I forget where) and it only works in oxygen for me
<Torch> inclement: fair enough. i'll check with a different theme ;-)
<inclement> But perhaps I am wrong :)
<oxymoron> At least I want Air theme, the other one sucks
<inclement> With other themes, I just have no grouping options
 * Torch picks plastique style.
<Torch> yuck.
<Torch> hmm. where did they move the plasma-theme-setting stuff?
<oxymoron> If it is theme binded, why is it so? Isnt the effects independent on the theme? :S
<Torch> inclement: alright, just for you... picked plastique style and aya theme... looks... interesting ;-)
<Torch> inclement: and of course window grouping still works.
<inclement> Torch: Window grouping does not work in anything but oxygen for me, I also just tested it
<oxymoron> Torch, inclement: WHile weyre still at it, why this error in apt-get: ": Duplicate sources.list entry http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_kubuntu-ppa_backports_ubuntu_dists_karmic_main_binary-i386_Packages)"
<inclement> So maybe it's meant to, but has some problems for not just me :D
<Torch> oxymoron: well, do you have duplicate entries?
<oxymoron> Torch: No it should not be ... I cant find any duplicates
<Torch> oxymoron: looked in /etc/apt/sources.list AND all files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d ?
<oxymoron> Torch: sources.list.d? :S
<Torch> oxymoron: the idea is to leave sources.list itself alone and add any additional repos by creating separate files under sources.list.d
<Torch> oxymoron: much cleaner. i don't know what the GUIs like kpackage do, however.
<oxymoron> Torch: Eh okay? :S Well KPackage and Adept store them inside etc/apt/sources.list but seems like somtimes Aptitude uses the folder instead ...
 * Torch mumbles sth incomprehensible about stupid guis.
<oxymoron> Torch: I am confused and dont know what to do ...
<JontheEchidna> when you add stuff with the sources.list gui it goes to a file in sources.list.d
<oxymoron> Torch: In sorces.list.d: What is the difference between *.save and *.list?
<Torch> oxymoron: well, do you find duplicate entries when taking the sources.list.d dir into account?
<Torch> oxymoron: there shouldn't be any .save entries, these are backups created by guis (or aptitude, i don't use it)
<oxymoron> Torch: Yes, I have two of them, but one is .list and the other one .save
<JontheEchidna> (both tools launch software-properties when you hit the button)
<Torch> oxymoron: delete the .save one
<oxymoron> Torch: Gah same error! :'(
<Torch> oxymoron: don't panic ;-)
<oxymoron> Torch: No, but I hate this, I just want it to work flawless out of the box. The developers should use same standard protcol but nobody do, everybody do as they wish, it sucks.
<oxymoron> Some consistency would be nice.
<Torch> oxymoron: trying not to sound harsh, but the package guis all just suck.
<oxymoron> Torch: Yes, I use only the apt-get CLI now :P
<Torch> oxymoron: if you just stick to apt-get and dpkg on the shell it all works fine... seems like 1996, but at least it works.
<Torch> oxymoron: clean up your sources.list and sources.list.d/* files by hand. make backups first.
<oxymoron> Torch: Define cleanup?
<Torch> oxymoron: if you still get the error, ther has to be a duplicate entry.
<Torch> oxymoron: go through the entries one by one and see if you need them at all. and remove duplicates.
<oxymoron> Torch: *Sighs* Awesome ... I never got this error before ...
<Torch> oxymoron: the alternative to your frustation is to use kubuntu 9.10 like it's shipped and never add a repo ;-)
<ilumi> need open src video conferencing that's secure, anything out there?
<oxymoron> Torch: Well I need dropbox, zend studio and backports for KDE 4.4
<[GuS]> hey guys, sorry to disturb again with the same thing... i can´ t yet fix this bug, even when i tried many times the suggested workaround (was working before latest updates) https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/520408
<oxymoron> Torch: I think it is the backport slot that breaks everything :P
<Torch> oxymoron: i didn't mean this seriously... just to help you get over the frustration that stuff doesn't work as expected.
<oxymoron> Torch: Yes I appreciate that :) I just sigh and try to be patient.
<Torch> oxymoron: you're doing fine ;-)
<oxymoron> Torch: The only thing I want is as I said flawless desktop experience. If it was possible I would reach a special KDE and Kubuntu version of every package that works perfect and then lock the whole system forever :D
<Torch> [GuS]: i don't have a solution, but i can reproduce.
<oxymoron> Torch: With lock I mean keep the same state forever :P
<[GuS]> Torch: :(
<rmrfslash> When you login to Kubuntu, why does the background image flip to some grey image with bubbles on it?
<[GuS]> i hard to work, i use spanish and most of the time i use accented characters
<[GuS]> is*
#kubuntu 2010-02-13
<[GuS]> Torch: and is the only thing that works bad
<[GuS]> others simbols like ñ are ok
<Torch> oxymoron: i know what you mean. on the other hand, you should not have updated to 4.4 if you really want stability.
<rmrfslash> i.e. you enter your uname/passwd, then when you hit enter it flips to some grey wallpaper with white bubbles on it. Looks a bit sloppy. Can I switch this? Is there some directory with wallpapers for the login process?
<Torch> rmrfslash: there's a kdm theme and there's there's the login theme and there's the wallpaper you use for your user
<Torch> rmrfslash: if all three match you get a "clean" look.
<Torch> rmrfslash: if you upgraded from 4.3 chances are they don't match ;-9
<rmrfslash> So I suppose I can configure this in Appearance Settings
<rmrfslash> OK... in Manager for Splash Screen Themes if I click on Default and hit test theme... this is the splash screen I'm talking about
<rmrfslash> it's inconsistent
<Torch> rmrfslash: what do you mean?
<rmrfslash> the "thumbnail" shows something completely different
<Torch> rmrfslash: then your install is maybe broken.
<oxymoron> Torch: But KDE 4.3 was more unstable than 4.4 was so dont mock my decisions :P
<Torch> oxymoron: hmm. 4.3 was rock stable for me the last six months.
<rmrfslash> System Settings > Appearance > Splash Screen
<oxymoron> Torch: Not for me.
<rmrfslash> wdym it's broken
<Torch> rmrfslash: alright, and default shows the 4.4 splash screen.
<oxymoron> Torch: Crashes once here and there :P
<Torch> rmrfslash: nothing inconsistant so far.
<rmrfslash> no... shows 4.3
<Torch> rmrfslash: then you didn't properly upgrade to 4.,4
<rmrfslash> impossible
<rmrfslash> I used aptitude
<macintux> Touchfreeze doesn't work with my MacbookPro, It shows me typing/stop typing in konsole but does not stop the touchpad, though it will disable it if you check disable. Can someone help?
<rmrfslash> it's not like I build 4.4 from source
<oxymoron> Torch: I just wonder, is Kubuntu the best desktop environment for KDE? :P *buntu is good and widely accepted but wonder about other ones :P
<rmrfslash> This was a problem when I upgraded from 4.3.5 too, I had some blue bubbly splash screen
<rmrfslash> now it's grey
<rmrfslash> the actual login screen has the right "theme"
<rmrfslash> then it switches to the splash screen which is the wrong one
<rmrfslash> it's not like this is a big deal, I could really give two sh*ts about a splash screen. just wondering if it's easy to fix
<rmrfslash> if it's not then something is broke
<vbgunz> rmrfslash: yeah you can change that
<vbgunz> you have a login screen. then you have the screen after you press enter (before) you get to your desktop
<rmrfslash> Right now I'm poking around in /usr/share/kde4/apps/ksplash/Themes/Default
<rmrfslash> some of the resolutions have the right background
<vbgunz> as someone mentioned before, if your login, splash and wallpaper matched and you can handle the fade to desktop on login effect, its pretty seamless
<rmrfslash> one has a corrupt image it seems (can't load the file in gwenview)
<vbgunz> rmrfslash: are you referring to seeing this bubble screen you speak of flash before your login screen?>
<rmrfslash> the one where the icons fade in: hard drive, networking, a couple others then the KDE logo
<rmrfslash> the splash screen that fades to the desktop
<rmrfslash> that's the one that's broke
<rmrfslash> my login screen is correct
<vbgunz> go to system settings > system > login manager
<vbgunz> its in there
<rmrfslash> my wallpaper shouldn't mattert
<vbgunz> you can get new ones too
<vbgunz> sorry rmrfslash, thats the kdm login screen you can mess with
<vbgunz> the splash is in appearance > splash screen
<rmrfslash> I know
<rmrfslash> this is what I'm talking about
<rmrfslash> not the login screen
<rmrfslash> the splash screen
<rmrfslash> when I click on Default and select "Test theme" it shows the wrong thing
<vbgunz> yeah good stuff but you can change both to match each other and get a seamless looking login
<rmrfslash> shows the one I see when I login
<vbgunz> hmm
<rmrfslash> whicih is wrong
<rmrfslash> it's some grey background w/ white bubbles
<vbgunz> I had a problem of the default theme or wrong theme flashing before the actual login. I had not experienced your issue :(
<rmrfslash> now, when I go to  /usr/share/kde4/apps/ksplash/Themes/Default
<Guest90325> Air final update (plasma theme)   .....How to install blue theme  not black theme for kubuntu 9.10
<Torch> (sorry, had some network problems with my hoster)
<rmrfslash> I see a bunch of folders for different resolutions and some of them have the correct background.png
<vbgunz> rmrfslash: I wouldn't know how to help you out. I am not sure about how it works. I am curious though. whats your resolution?
<rmrfslash> when I try to open background.png for 1024x768 gwenview says it can't load the file
<Torch> oxymoron: kubuntu is normally not considered to be in the top league for KDE. i still use it. other distros have other problems.
<rmrfslash> 1366 x 768
<Torch> [01:07:32] <Torch> rmrfslash: what does this give you:  dpkg -l kdebase-workspace-data
<Torch> rmrfslash: did this get though?
<rmrfslash> might be that there's no folder for my resolution
<Torch> rmrfslash: it will downscale then
<rmrfslash> ii  kdebase-workspace-data      4:4.4.0-0ubuntu1~karmic1~pp
<vbgunz> rmrfslash: not sure. really. was curious. I was and am at 1920x1080 and experienced a kdm bug similiar but not quite exact as yours
<vbgunz> could be the resolution if you feel like tinkering with it
<rmrfslash> I can't open the 800x600 background.png either
<gorgonizer> rmrfslash: I had a similar sounding issue, found that there were ksplash files lying around in /var/tmp/kdecache-[username]/ksplashx/
<rmrfslash> gorgonizer: you might be right
<oxymoron> Torch: Alright :) Well sometimes it seems other distros works, but I guess they have other serious problem instead :P
<rmrfslash> there's a file Default-1366x768-background.png and that's the image I see
<Torch> oxymoron: opensuse is generally quoted as the "best" kde distro. it's okay, sure. but it has its own share of problems.
<rmrfslash> I backed it up and deleted it
<oxymoron> Torch: Dont misunderstand me though, I really have been migrating more and more too *buntu and KDE from Windows because it is really good :)
<rmrfslash> let me see now
<gorgonizer> rmrfslash: if you remove that, you should get unified KDM theme/Ksplash/Wallpaper
<rmrfslash> sweet
<oxymoron> Torch: What problems has opensuse then?
<Torch> oxymoron: it's rpm based. if you don't know what that means, good for you ;-)
<rmrfslash> Nope... that did it
<rmrfslash> I didn't get an error, I got the right splash screen when I did the Test Theme again
<oxymoron> Torch: It means its not debian based ... xD
<rmrfslash> :)
<Torch> oxymoron: also, it's branded to death. you can uninstall the branding, they even try to make that easy. problem is, if you do that. kdm theming breaks badly.
<gorgonizer> rmrfslash: glad you got it working correctly :)
<rmrfslash> I mean, the real question will be when I logout/login
<rmrfslash> but I figure that fixed it
<rmrfslash> or at least those files were the issue
<gorgonizer> I found that after I gt the Test working as I wanted, it worked on reboot :)
<rmrfslash> gorgonizer: nice work brotha
<gorgonizer> rmrfslash: glad to be of assistance :)
<rmrfslash> I am fine tuning this installation.
<rmrfslash> It's so close to perfect... I can't imagine what else I need to fix
<rmrfslash> I should work for Dell
<oxymoron> Torch: Sighs ... I am the guy who wants an interesting and nice desktop with new features once in a while but without breaks on the way. I would rather wait one extra day to have it stable secured always before releasing packages.
<Torch> oxymoron: don't get me wrong, opensuse is an important project and novell do a lot of important stuff for kde and the open source community. think suse studio, think the brilliant build service.
<gorgonizer> still getting used to the features added by 4.4 :)
<rmrfslash> I got Kubuntu working on this laptop perfectly
<Torch> oxymoron: kubuntu is fine for you then. don't upgrade kde in between kubuntu releases, though.
<oxymoron> Torch: Also I am curious, I like modern things :) I have been tried of Windows that never comes with something new ...
<rmrfslash> right down to the last pixel
<oxymoron> *tired
<gorgonizer> I seem to have managed to get Nepomuk searches working as well, which is nice :)
<oxymoron> Torch: Yeah, but I cant help my curiousity. If I know there is a new GOOD KDE version out there I want to test it :P
<rmrfslash> Yeah, after I installed Virtuoso my Nepomuk stopped complaining
<Torch> oxymoron: that's understandable, but you really need to choose if you want stability or the latest-and-greatest ;-)
<oxymoron> Torch: Alpha, Beta and Release Candidates is not stable I know, but why even bother release them if it does not work? :D
<Torch> oxymoron: it's not so simple.
<Torch> oxymoron: kde (i'm a dev) releases source code.
<rmrfslash> The only thing that doesn't work very well is hot-swap dual displays
<oxymoron> Torch: Why cant I have booth fresh and stable? :D
<Torch> oxymoron: what kubuntu does with that source code is entirely up to them
<Torch> oxymoron: they are very short on man power (who isn't). so packaging problems arise.
<oxymoron> Torch: Its like my old mentor in web development said to me, choose between web development or web designing and then I decided to have both. One thing should not take out the other :P Security and Usability though is one thing you cannot escape, it is well synced and must be in balance :P
<rmrfslash> and kwin effects are slow as balls
<Torch> oxymoron: that's all nice and true in theory and i agree with you. in practice, KDE is developed by many, many overworked people short on time and kubuntu is ran by another group of people short on time.
<Torch> oxymoron: most of us aren't payed.
<rmrfslash> oh come on, shuttleworth is paying them
<rmrfslash> you
<Torch> rmrfslash: forget it.
<rmrfslash> hahah
<rmrfslash> I'm kidding
<rmrfslash> I realize it's OSS
<rmrfslash> believe me, I know what it's like
<Torch> rmrfslash: novell pays quite a lot of KDE people.
<Torch> rmrfslash: i don't think canonical pays any at all.
<rmrfslash> Canonical is just support right?
<Torch> rmrfslash: i don't know. ;-)
<rmrfslash> heheh
<rmrfslash> Torch: what do you do on the projecT?
<rmrfslash> if I can ask that
<Torch> rmrfslash: i couldn't care less about canonical, to be honest. i have nothing against them, but they don't play any major role anywhere as far as i can see.
<oxymoron> Torch: People does a wonderful job itself though. I am sure developers for Kubuntu really gives it some love and effort. I think the problem is the competion of other distros and the rush all the time, the infrastructure and model flow inside the team could be better as well i guess even if its good for the moment I guess :) More protocols, standards and some kind of API and not chaos :P SHould be able to make *buntu modular so if
<oxymoron> one developer break up lets say KDM it should not affect uhm Kwin :P
<Torch> rmrfslash: i'm the author of KDE Partition Manager and contribute code and patches to the KDE core whenever i see the need and the opportunity.
<rmrfslash> nice
<rmrfslash> wjat's a partition?
<rmrfslash> j/k
<Torch> oxymoron: well, what you describe is mostly how it's supposed to be.
<JontheEchidna> The author of Gwenview is paid by Canonical
<oxymoron> Torch: And yes i really appreciate there is people who are willing to offer their spare time to make these wonderful OS:es and apps, I dont really expect anything I just use the best OS out there that I think for the moment. But you people have choosen to release this to public, in someway you enjoy it and I think you guys deserve applause but also I think you have some kind of obligation to our users to release things that works or
<oxymoron> else we will find someone who does the job better :D
<JontheEchidna> well, perhaps not author, but the current main gwenview dev
<JontheEchidna> the current printer applet and printer config System Settings module also wouldn't be around if canonical didn't exist
<Torch> oxymoron: absolutely.
<Torch> oxymoron: i completely agree with that. if KDE releases sth it should be as good as it can be.
<oxymoron> Torch: It could be like that I think :) Not a perfect comparision, but in my web framework I do everything modular and break up every single module to be isolated from everything else. The only thing that MUST work is the core, that in this case should be the Linux core or Ubuntu Core maybe :P
<Torch> oxymoron: that's a little over-simplified, though ;-)
<Torch> oxymoron: double click next to a tab in dolphin on 4.3. dolphin will crash.
<Torch> oxymoron: that's a qt 4.5 bug.
<rmrfslash> really?
<Torch> oxymoron: what can we do?
<rmrfslash> should I try this?
<Torch> rmrfslash: yes.
<rmrfslash> lol
<rmrfslash> no thanks
<Torch> rmrfslash: in 4.3 with qt 4.5
<rmrfslash> what's 4.4?
<rmrfslash> QT 4.6?
<Torch> rmrfslash: huh?
<Torch> rmrfslash: yes.
<rmrfslash> ok
<rmrfslash> guess I coulda checked that
<rmrfslash> Well, I can't complain about Kubuntu. I think you and the other developers are doing a hell of a job.
<mamalala> hello everyone ... i'm having a strange problem with xorg + radeon in a dual-head setup on amd64 ... quite often when i move the mouse from the screen connected to DVI-0 into the screen connected to VGA-0, it shuts down the vga output
<rmrfslash> But I'll still bitch.
<Torch> rmrfslash: i'm not a kubuntu dev.
<rmrfslash> that's cuz ATI sucks
<rmrfslash> well, KDE
<rmrfslash> I think KDE has come a long way
<oxymoron> Torch: Yes I know, but I guess you understand what I mean :P System programmring is far more complicated then web programming :P I have been developed some tiny amateur C++, Ptyhon and Java stuff but personally I freaking hate that environment, its to messy ... And for that matter it needs better strucutre :P I think it should be possible to isolate apps in one place, theming and design in one place, monitor and graphics in one place
<oxymoron> and so on and isolate them from each other and then they could be communicate thorugh each other around the core :P
<rmrfslash> I used to be a gnome-boy
<rmrfslash> until my co-worker turned me onto Kubuntu (the asshole) around 4.1
<rmrfslash> I knew Kubutntu was better but I was like holy shit is it buggy
<rmrfslash> I've watched it mature
<rmrfslash> very fun ride
<Torch> oxymoron: in theory... again ;-) you're right... in practice, this is an ideal that devs have aimed for for the last 40 years. we got closer, but not there yet.
<oxymoron> Torch: And yes, there is QT who develop some things, Kubuntu their things, Grub their things, Alsa theirs, KDE theirs and so on :P I think the only "problem" is communcation :P
<rmrfslash> frustrating at times, but fun
<Torch> rmrfslash: 4.1 was okay... should have seen 4.0 ;-)
<rmrfslash> hahahah
<rmrfslash> I did
<rmrfslash> my co-worker had it
<rmrfslash> I think....
<rmrfslash> whatever he had made me laugh
<Torch> oxymoron: the problem is how complex this stuff is. KDE has millions and millions of lines of code.
<rmrfslash> I was using gnome at the time
<oxymoron> Torch: I cant exactly understand the complexity of the whole Linux/*buntu mentality and code, but I think nothing is impossible.
<rmrfslash> never use gnome now.... kde is way to fricking awesome. The only thing that sold me on KDE was the power management
<Torch> oxymoron: at least kde4 is a lot cleaner when it gets to design stuff than kde3 was.
<oxymoron> Torch: And thats why KDE needs perfect structure from the beginning so it does not matter how many lines there are :P
<Torch> oxymoron: hehe
<oxymoron> Torch: Haha yeah thats for sure, I have been looking a LITTLE through the code and it looks a lot more cleaner :P
<Torch> rmrfslash: yeah. powerdevil is awesome.
<rmrfslash> Gnome had like 2 power modes "use power" and "don't use power"
<rmrfslash> KDE has "extreme powersave, powersave, presentation, performance, etc."
<rmrfslash> and if your machine allows it you can shut off cores
<rmrfslash> fricking ridiculous
<rmrfslash> the kde developers are really drilling down, I like that
<oxymoron> Torch: But I think you can compare web frameworks with desktop systems like Gnome and KDE :P The principle is almost exaclty the same, I am absolutely sure you can use MVC-model as well :)
<rmrfslash> Zend Framework!
<rmrfslash> :P
<rmrfslash> I recently wrote a Zend Framework app w/ Google Web Toolkit frontend
<oxymoron> rmrfslash: Yeah Zend Framework sucks I know :D
<rmrfslash> nooooo
<rmrfslash> come on now.
<Torch> oxymoron: all of qt4 is mvc (without the c, mostly)
<rmrfslash> mvc++
<oxymoron> Torch: Thats good, is everything else? :P
<oxymoron> rmrfslash: No just kidding, well in some parts is actually good like validation, some vendor/service stuff and so on, but the core is REALLY messy and heavy bloated, extremely slow and bad performance.
<Torch> oxymoron: qt4 forces you to use model-view
<rmrfslash> agreed... it's slow
<Torch> oxymoron: from that viewpoint (software design and architecture 101) we don't have a problem
<oxymoron> Torch: I mean does QT follow MVC should other things do as well :P I would think QT4 as an View-layer inside Kubuntu though :P
<rmrfslash> their goal is to make it faster. they've publicly said "ok, yeah.... we're a lot slower than codeignitor"
<rmrfslash> "we need to do something about that"
<rmrfslash> they will
<rmrfslash> I just use it for simple rest calls
<oxymoron> rmrfslash: Yeah right ... they must think from the beginning and start over :P
<rmrfslash> well, wevb services
<rmrfslash> not rest calls, that makes no sense
<rmrfslash> and if there's one thing Zend will do, is go back and rewrite
<rmrfslash> not like some languages developers that deny their lang needs a rewrite
<rmrfslash> (not that ZF is a "language", but you know what I mean)
<oxymoron> rmrfslash: My goal is to release the fastest framework soon though. I dont know for sure if its faster than DooPHP Framework, but has on other hand more features and is faster than CodeIgniter and Agavi :) You dont even need routes :P But this is offtopic, continue on #kubuntu-offtopic?
<rmrfslash> u see Yii
<rmrfslash> ?
<rmrfslash> fast benchmarks
<oxymoron> rmrfslash: Huh?
<rmrfslash> yii framework
<rmrfslash> look it up
<rmrfslash> http://www.yiiframework.com/performance/
<rmrfslash> lazy loading
<rmrfslash> that's what lazy loading gets you
<oxymoron> rmrfslash: But DooPHP has also their own, it is roughly misunderstandable and its different between different version of Apache (Apache Benchmark). I have been testing around myself and its REALLY confusing, you got completely different result every time you test it :P
<rmrfslash> well hey, I'm anxious to see your framework
<rmrfslash> why do people take their shoes off on the train?
<rmrfslash> jesus
<rmrfslash> some people just don't get "society"
<rmrfslash> anyways, gotta run
<rmrfslash> thanks for the help everyone
<oxymoron> rmrfslash: Its not very wide featured though because its kind of alpha version with focus on the core and not modules like caching, i18n, ORM, ActivePattern, RBAC and so on even if I am looking forward to develop for that too :)
<amelie> hi people!
<amelie> i need help
<amelie> :-P
<amelie> lost my account password
<amelie> and don't know how to reset it
<amelie> please??
<amelie> :-(
<TSK> amelie: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<Mac42DO> Hi! I have karmix an kde 4.4. How can I install the gtk-appearence settings into the system-settings?
<Mac42DO> karmic
<amelie> thks TSK!
<amelie> thanks tsk
<amelie> i could reset my password
<amelie> thanks thanks thanks
<amelie> :D
<TSK> Good deal.  Glad that worked.  :)
<TSK> amelie: For future reference, the Google query I used to find that page was "how to reset a lost password in ubuntu".   It came up first in the list.  The secret I've learned about searching the web is to be quite specific about what you seek.  ;)
<amelie> i'm used to make the same thing, and I tried on the ubuntu forums
<amelie> but
<amelie> for some reason, i couldn't find the right instructions
<TSK> I guess I got lucky then.  :)
<racecar56> pidgin won't show up in the indicator applet, what's wrong? i'd be using kopete instead if it supported 100% HTML logging like pidgin does
<jrmy> francais ?
<kaddi> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<tjmcwiz> #quit
<HOMIE_THA_KLOWN> how do i connect to other cervers on here?
<Daughain> ??????
<HOMIE_THA_KLOWN> servers*
<Daughain> Define "here'.
<HOMIE_THA_KLOWN> quassle IRC
<Daughain> BTW, if you connect to another server, you arent "here". =)
<HOMIE_THA_KLOWN> lol
<HOMIE_THA_KLOWN> srry i 4got people use other cleints
<HOMIE_THA_KLOWN> lol
<Daughain> Xchat here.
 * Daughain grins.
<Daughain> Though, you shoujld have a 'server' setting at the top of the page, I would think.
<HOMIE_THA_KLOWN> im just usin whatever i could get to work for ubuntu
<Daughain> Or under the right mouse click.
<Daughain> quassel comes with the kde desktop install.
<HOMIE_THA_KLOWN> i have to use the software center
<HOMIE_THA_KLOWN> um new to ubuntu
<HOMIE_THA_KLOWN> installed it a hour ago
<Daughain> But, try a right click on the server screen./
 * Daughain remembers those days....
<HOMIE_THA_KLOWN> on a old windows e machine
<HOMIE_THA_KLOWN> xD
<Daughain> COnsidering it was only two months ago, not too hard. =)
<Daughain> Eeeew.....emachine.
<HOMIE_THA_KLOWN> well it aint e macjine\
<HOMIE_THA_KLOWN> its just a e machine harddrive
 * Daughain nods..
<HOMIE_THA_KLOWN> its a compaq motherboard
<Daughain> ANyway, there are a few places to try.
<HOMIE_THA_KLOWN> dell power supply
 * Daughain knows how it goes..
<HOMIE_THA_KLOWN> well is there a place for juggalos/juggalettes?
<Daughain> No clue. google??
<HOMIE_THA_KLOWN> well i tryed using the channels list
<HOMIE_THA_KLOWN> but
<HOMIE_THA_KLOWN> it didnt bring up nuttin
<Daughain> freenode os pretty much more along the lines of linux help channels.
<HOMIE_THA_KLOWN> well this thing hates me
 * Daughain chuckles..
<HOMIE_THA_KLOWN> i try to get the other server and
<HOMIE_THA_KLOWN> fail
<HOMIE_THA_KLOWN> lol
<Daughain> You sure you have the port numbers right?
<Daughain> And the server names?
<HOMIE_THA_KLOWN> ya
<HOMIE_THA_KLOWN> i had invision mIRC on windows and was a master at irc
<Daughain> Remember, some servers have more restricted port lists than others.
<HOMIE_THA_KLOWN> server irc.juggaloirc.com
<HOMIE_THA_KLOWN> oops
<Daughain> Ummmm.....I write mirc bots as a hobby.
<HOMIE_THA_KLOWN> 4got the /
<HOMIE_THA_KLOWN> well that i suck at
<Daughain> Usually oyu need something like this...:  irc.juggaloirc.com:6664
<HOMIE_THA_KLOWN> ok ill try
<Daughain> Though, xchat uses <server name>/<port>
<HOMIE_THA_KLOWN> were do i get yahoo messenger for ubuntu???
<HOMIE_THA_KLOWN> in packege form
<tsimpson> !im
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<Daughain> Heya, tsimpson
<tsimpson> yahoo have a very old and broken package for debian somewhere, but it's not worth it
<HOMIE_THA_KLOWN> thanx
<Daughain> I prefer pidgin, but all the same idea. =)
<HOMIE_THA_KLOWN> how do install programs that are in floders?
<HOMIE_THA_KLOWN> folders*
<Daughain> ????? tarballs?
<tsimpson> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<tsimpson> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
 * tsimpson pets ubottu 
 * Daughain chuckles.
<somekool> hello everyone
<somekool> anyone succeeded to run kde 4.4 under kubuntu 9.10 with standard packages?
<somekool> i just upgraded from 4.3.5 and plasma is crashing
<somekool> like it is not completly installed or something like that
<HOMIE_THA_KLOWN> is there a programs to emulate windows? like cuz i have to deskyops i can have windows on one and ubuntu on the other
<Daughain> wine
<Daughain> sudo apt-get install wine
<[GuS]> HOMIE_THA_KLOWN: you should try to Virtualize the OS(windows in this case), with VirtualBox for example
<somekool> synergy is cool too if you have multiple computers
<genii> ReactOS
<isl> I'm new !
<isl> How to use this ?
<genii> isl: If you have some question ask
<isl> Thanks but to testing this chat , thanks genii
<DarkriftX> earlier someone told me to dpkg --get-selections to make a list of packages on this laptop (migrating to new one). how do i use that list to install those packages on the new one? --set-selections doesnt seem to like that file
<genii> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<DarkriftX> wow
<DarkriftX> thats awesoem
 * genii sips
<DarkriftX> thx
<genii> np
 * scunizi sips as well.. clear over ice 
<sirspyr0> hello everyone
<scunizi> hello hello
<DarkriftX> got about a few thousand errors about package "install" not found
<DarkriftX> when running the second command
<sirspyr0> tryying to get something going, wondering if someone has a few moments of time
<scunizi> DarkriftX: did you install any .bin files?
<DarkriftX> fresh 9.04 install
<DarkriftX> nothing has been installed yet
<sirspyr0> i recently installed ubuntu 9.10 and it came with kernel 2.6.19 x64
<scunizi> DarkriftX: did you do a *full* sys upgrade?  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  ... dist-upgrade will *not* take you to the next release
<DarkriftX> its not an upgrade
<DarkriftX> new laptop
<isl> ubottu: If I want to do that , I will using synaptic . by save selected - save complete status . this will build a file for you , open it with synaptic on new pc
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DarkriftX> i want all the same apps installed on there
<scunizi> DarkriftX: no.. the upgrade line upgrades the system you just installed
<sirspyr0> i wanted to know how to update it to the 2.6.26 kernel
<DarkriftX> then im going to copy my home folder over (per suggestion in here)
<DarkriftX> i didnt do the upgrade line
<scunizi> packages, versions but not the release
<DarkriftX>  sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages
<DarkriftX> that failed
<DarkriftX> oh, did i do it wrong?
<sirspyr0> some driver patches i want to use that were made for 2.6.26
<sirspyr0> not real sure how to go about doing it
<scunizi> DarkriftX: looks like it
<sirspyr0> oh im in the wrong channel
<sirspyr0> im so sorry
<sirspyr0> i need the ubuntu channel, right?
<sirspyr0> sorry about that
<DarkriftX> erm
<DarkriftX> if the first aptitude command is failing, why would it matter?
<scunizi> here .. there.. where-ever sirspyr0 .. either may give you the answer.
<sirspyr0> hehe okie scunizi
<DarkriftX> yeah, as i thought, same error a couple thousand times again
<scunizi> DarkriftX: this line?  aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages
<DarkriftX> "Couldnt find package "install". However, the following packages contain "install" in their name:
<DarkriftX> that one was correct
<DarkriftX> it was copied and pasted
<DarkriftX> the other one (done on the new laptop) was typed exactly also
<sirspyr0> now i wonder if i can skip the kernel update altogether if i had another way to patch my broadcom for injection
<scunizi> with the << >> at the ends of the lines?
<scunizi> sirspyr0: you on 9.04 or 9.10?
<DarkriftX> no...
<sirspyr0> 9.1
<scunizi> brb
<sirspyr0> o.0
<isl> DarkriftX: do not copy packge direct from old to new pc , that will make a problem for you if the kernal or some main library are diffrents
<isl> you can use synaptic
<DarkriftX> damn
<isl> it is more easy to do that, but with loading from internet
<isl> you can copy deb files from old /var/cache/apt/archeve to new laptop
<DarkriftX> isnt there a list somewhere of non system packages?
<isl> that will helpping synaptic to ignore same deb from redownload
<DarkriftX> i c
<DarkriftX> damn
<DarkriftX> they made it sound a lot easier the last 3 times i asked
<isl> do you have synaptic ?
<juacom99> could someone please help me restore my grub. this is my fdisk http://paste.ubuntu.com/375225/  and thishttp://paste.ubuntu.com/375226/ is my menu.lst
<juacom99> i been trying all day
<isl> file - save selected
<DarkriftX> i do in a min
<DarkriftX> apt-getting it
<isl> check complete status
<scunizi> isl: isn't there a commnad for DarkriftX that builds a text file that can be used to reinstall packages from the internet on a different machine?
<DarkriftX> scunizi: i was doing that, then was told that it might be bad
<DarkriftX> which makes sense
<DarkriftX> some of thsoe packages might be drivers
<scunizi> too bad it can't be filtered for just "user installed" packages..
<isl> scunizi: I do not know ? but I use synaptic for like this stauts
<isl> In synaptic no need to select any thing, Just save ... complet status
<sirspyr0> quick question if i'm running 2.6.31 kernel, can i use a driver patch made for 2.6.26?
<reso> Is there exist a shoutcast's program like SHOUTcast Radio DSP from winamp? for kubuntu
<scunizi> reso: maybe streamtuner
<reso> scunizi: ok
<xjjk> anyone have KDE 4.4 with Karmic and use Konsole? can they test something for me
<juacom99> could someone please help me restore my grub. this is my fdisk http://paste.ubuntu.com/375225/  and thishttp://paste.ubuntu.com/375226/ is my menu.lst
<juacom99> i don't know what is wong the boot screen load ok but when i select an option nothing happens
<xjjk> http://identi.ca/attachment/8727628 is what I'm seeing with Konsole
<xjjk> if I'm not using DejaVu Sans, the font is clipped
<scunizi> xjjk: wow.. how'd you get the color?
<xjjk> scunizi: er, what color
<scunizi> xjjk: in the link you posted of cli..
<xjjk> scunizi: do you mean the terminal's ASCII colorscheme?
<scunizi> xjjk: yes
<xjjk> scunizi: funny you mention... that's a long-standing konsole bug (to add color schemes that don't suck) to konsole
<xjjk> scunizi: they're on kde-look.org, it's the tango konsole color scheme
<xjjk> oxygen is also good
<xjjk> makes the CLI look *good*
<scunizi> yea.. I like it
<scunizi> xjjk: I think in the .bashrc file there is mention of it.. you have to uncomment lines to get it active..
<xjjk> scunizi: hrm? for color schemes? the color scheme has nothing to do with bash
<scunizi> humm. ok.. but I saw something like that mentioned in the file..
<xjjk> scunizi: pretty sure that's something else
<scunizi> mentions xterm color prompts
<xjjk> scunizi: once you install the new color schemes, you can select them under Konsole's settings under the Appearance tab
<xjjk> scunizi: yah, that's to give a color prompt (as I have)
<xjjk> is that what you meant?
<scunizi> http://pastebin.com/f3870d14b  take a look..
<xjjk> scunizi: I believe you.. anyone, are you using KDE 4.4?
<scunizi> is it the same?.. no.. 4.3.xx. but right now I'm on a gnome laptop
<xjjk> can you confirm that font problem I'm having?
<xjjk> hrm, OK
<scunizi> xjjk: wasn't really paying attention to that .. what kind of problem?
<xjjk> scunizi: see the konsole to the left
<xjjk> it's a different font
<xjjk> when konsole renders it, it's clipped
<xjjk> with characters invisible
<xjjk> see the first directory "apache-access-logs"
<scunizi> can you post the link again.. I lost it.
<xjjk> it's clipped to only "apache-access-lo" in the screenshot
<xjjk> http://identi.ca/attachment/8727628
<scunizi> I see what you mean.. weird
<xjjk> it happened after upgrading to the 4.4final
<xjjk> the RCs were fine
<scunizi> so what's the difference between the left and right?
<scunizi> font?
<xjjk> different font
<scunizi> or 4.3 vs 4.4
<xjjk> the left is Inconsolata, the right is DejaVu Sans (default)
<xjjk> they are both 4.4
<scunizi> never heard of Inconsolata.. obviously an issue there.
<xjjk> it's not installed by default, but it's pretty popular
<xjjk> it's in the package ttf-inconsolata
<scunizi> looks like one I'd avoid
<xjjk> it's not just Inconsolata, it's several other fonts
<xjjk> and none of them had a problem before Kubuntu's KDE 4.4 final
<scunizi> xjjk: did you file a bug yet?  maybe they were built wrong.. but in thinking about it, they don't rebuild fonts
<xjjk> scunizi: I'm trying to find someone who can confirm the bug before filing
<scunizi> xjjk: you try searching the bug list yet?
<xjjk> scunizi: not there as of yesterday
<scunizi> have you seen this list? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=fonts&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_p
<xjjk> no, I hadn't checked launchpad...
 * genii thinks about tinyurl
<scunizi> genii: yea.. would have been better.. oops
<pepee> hi
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<pepee> I updated today, and then changed my keyboard configs. after that, kde4 was reconfigured and I've lost various configs, including the keyboard settings...
<pepee> now I don't know how to recover the kb settings :(
<pepee> this configuration is very strange for me
<yotux> can anyone offer assistance on connecting to hidden SSID
<agnits> i have a really dumb question: how can i use strigi? the search service has tons of stuff indexed, nepomuk store size is over 100MB but i can't figure out how to search it
<xjjk> agnits: I usually use krunner
<xjjk> or dolphin
<xjjk> there isn't a dedicated search client anymore
<agnits> just enter query into krunner?
<agnits> what kind of data does it index? could i search for exif data for example?
<jpmaiden> somebody help me please?
<genii> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jpmaiden> how install xmpp 1.0 for kopete facebook chat?
<aperson> hi, I just updated my desktop (I have the kubuntu-ppa/backports repo enabled), and I'm just getting a black screen on boot
<aperson> I noted two programs segment faulting (I'd have to check what they were again)
<aperson> I also noted one broken package on installation
<aperson> plasma-widget-kimpanel has unmet dependencies
<aperson> plasma-desktop segment faults
<aperson> ok, an aptitude install plasma-desktop gives me a desktop again
<aperson> but now kde4-window-decorator segment faults
<divide> hello
<aperson> howdy
<divide> we have kubuntu on a public access terminal in a cafe and I was wondering whether we could get any promo materials and CDs to put next to the machine so that anybody liking the OS could take it home
<aperson> you'll have to consult shipit.kubuntu.org
<divide> aperson: so it's just best to write to info@shipit and ask about it?
<aperson> divide, I'd assume so, I swear they used to have a form to request bulk cds for lugs and such
<aperson> ok, I just recently upgraded to 4.4.00, the only issue I'm having at this point is that kde4-window-decorator segment faults on boot, does anyone have a remedy to this?
<sirspyr0> hello everyone
<divide> aperson: ok, thanks
<aperson> divide, yep, good luck :)
<sirspyr0> i've been steadily researching the broadcom 4311 and am getting very mixed information about it
<sirspyr0> is anyone experienced with this particular device?
<DarkriftX> anyone know the package name for shiretoko?
<petsounds> DarkriftX, firefox 3.5?
<DarkriftX> ok, i thought it was a diff package
<sirspyr0> hrm...
<root> hi, is anyone there?
<root> hello?
<Guest23339> hello?
<Guest23339> I just wanted to know if there was a new version of Showcock going to be released, please let me know thanks everyone :)
<Guest23339> hello?
<genii> Guest23339: I don't believe "Showcock" is some valid application
<Guest23339> i use it to update my twitter statuses and stuff.
<DarkriftX> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Guest23339> ubottu: can u show me about showcock?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest23339> oh :(
<avihay> !showcock
<DarkriftX> lol
<avihay> !info showcock
<ubottu> Package showcock does not exist in karmic
<Guest23339> :(
<Guest23339> how do i get a real name like you guys do?
<avihay> so, well, anyway ubottu, don't sell yourself short. intelligent or not, you've been a real help to everyone around here
<Guest23339> i want to be cool :D
<genii> !info choqok
<ubottu> choqok (source: choqok): KDE Micro-Blogging Client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.6-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 233 kB, installed size 1352 kB
<DarkriftX> lol
<avihay> use /name The_CoOlEsT_NaMe_EvEr    (only please something more modest)
<DarkriftX> !find compiz-icon
<ubottu> File compiz-icon found in cairo-dock-plug-ins, cairo-dock-plug-ins-data
<DarkriftX> hrmmm
<sup3r_133t> oh cool
<DarkriftX> if yo have to ask how to change your nick on irc, you arent allowed to use l33t in your nick :P
<sup3r_133t> genii: is that the same thing as showcock? I heard someone on a radio show call it that. that's a weird spelling
<sup3r_133t> DarkriftX: oh :( is there any place where these rules are written?
<DarkriftX> it was a joke
<DarkriftX> but im sure someone has written it somewhere
<sup3r_133t> oh, i get it, haha
<genii> sup3r_133t: Thats the one, yes. Phonetically it's spelt as you did it. Please now desist with using the term "showcock" in the channel now that we know
<sup3r_133t> okay, thank you for your help :D
<genii> You're welcome
<DarkriftX> ok.... i used fusion-icon to restart compiz (even though it wasnt started yet) and apparently that was not as good of an idea as it seeemed like. now I get a white screen (contents are there, cursor cahnges when i hover over invisible stuff). how would i reload kwin?
<DarkriftX> kwin --replace?
<genii> DarkriftX: Yes, with alt-f2 and not in Konsole
<DarkriftX> oh
<DarkriftX> oops
<DarkriftX> lol
<sup3r_133t> quit
<sup3r_133t> exit
<sup3r_133t> hmm, how do i leave?
<DarkriftX>  /quit
<sup3r_133t> oh, thanks :D
<aperson> /quit
<DarkriftX> or the pretty X on your window
<aperson> or /join 0
<aperson> or /exit
<DarkriftX> id almost guess he was trolling
<genii> Hm "root@"
<aperson> DarkriftX, I'd assume so
<DarkriftX> from mirc /echo $quit
<DarkriftX> :P
<aperson> burn it with fire!
<aperson> ot aside...
<genii> DarkriftX: Yes, they couldn't help saying "showcock" as often as possible
<Guest84113> Air final update (plasma theme)   How to install blue theme  not black theme my os kubuntu 9.10
<DarkriftX> is there a command line method to enable restricted drivers? the "activate" button in the gui does not do anything for me
<aperson> DarkriftX, I like to use envyng, though that isn't the 'recommended' way
<DarkriftX> well, that doesnt seem to work for me
<DarkriftX> I am getting graphical glitches now though
<aperson> DarkriftX, what graphics card?
<DarkriftX> nvidia, lemme find model
<DarkriftX> nvidia geforce g210m
<DarkriftX> i think
<DarkriftX> · NVIDIA GeForce G 210M 512MB
<DarkriftX> it shows my driver in the restricted app, just that the activate button does nothing
<DarkriftX> ahh, worked this time
<DarkriftX> 4 tries later
<leog> is not able to install splash themes
<leog> has any1 faced a similar issue?
<DarkriftX> why do 10 of the last 15 ppl to join have "quassel" as their ident?
<FeasibilityStudy> Because Quassel rules the world
<Guest84113> Air final update (plasma theme)   How to install blue theme  not black theme my os kubuntu 9.10
<genii> DarkriftX: Quassel is the default Kubuntu IRC client
<aperson> ok, I have most of my issues fixed (removed compiz for now), but now I have two sets of notifications
<aperson> they're duplicates
<aperson> oh, I seem to have an extra panel now
<FeasibilityStudy> aperson: I had that problem too earlier today.  Just deleted the panel and it's been fine since.
<leog> I click on install n after sometime it just displays uninstall but the theme is not installed ....tried googling but did find anything
<aperson> FeasibilityStudy, yeah, I just did that as well, now if only compiz wouldn't cause problems
<leog> KDE 4.3.2 is this a perms issue as it does not as for the password?
<peppino> is there a way to start a distro fom a directory instead / ?
<genii> peppino: You want to boot from some subdirectory of another installed distribution?
<peppino> genii: want i want to do is place entire ditro under a sub directoory instead partition root....i tried it manipulating more than one time grub but nothing....im not able to tells to kernel that the root should be a directory
<genii> peppino: I haven't done this, but in theory... you have a shared /boot with all dists vmlinuz initrd and so on... then in the grub stanza something like set root=(hdX,X)/subdirectoryname
<peppino> genii: thank a lot.... i tried it but nothing
<genii> peppino: In addition you would need fstab entries with some kind of funky / mount, maybe a bind if it's seeing the underlying fs directory hierarchy
<peppino> genii: i know
<genii> peppino: Why not instead use grub to boot the iso file and use a persistent install
<peppino> genii: some people in the ird told me that is not possible to have a position for the distro different from /,,,,,,,,, they said that all links, etc are linked to /
<peppino> genii: are you still here?
<genii> peppino: Barely. 3:47AM where i am
<peppino> genii: ops
<peppino> genii: for what is concerning lucid problem....which is the channel to address the problems?
<genii> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<peppino> genii: do you have an idea for these two errors:
<peppino> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-mauri" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0
<peppino> Error: "/tmp/kde-mauri" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0
<genii> peppino: I have an idea but it would take too long to elaborate on it in the time left before i go comatose
<tsimpson> peppino: don't use sudo with GUI apps
<tsimpson> use kdesudo
<tsimpson> genii: nice and short answer ;)
 * genii passes coffee to tsimpson
<peppino> tsimpson: tnk
<buckfast> Hey. I upgraded to KDE 4.4 from backports. The upgrade didnt go so good, a lot of dependecy trouble. Finally managed to get everything installed with -f option. Did any of you guys have 2 panels after the upgrade?
<buckfast> I'm wondering if I messed it up
<Guest84113> Air final update (plasma theme)   How to install blue theme  not black theme my os kubuntu 9.10
<izmailive> ADA ORANG INDONESIA GA EUY?
<Guest84113> Air final update (plasma theme)   How to install blue theme  not black theme my os kubuntu 9.10
<Guest84113> help
<nebonebo> h1 ! :D
<ubuntu> bjour
<ubuntu> jai un souci
<rork> !fr | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<ginbuntu> kde 4.4 is still sluggish. do I need a better gfx card?
<aperson> how can I set dolphin to hide hidden files globally?  I apparently can only do it on a per-folder basis it seems, kde 4.4
<jussi01> aperson: view -> dhow hidden files should sort you, no?
<aperson> that seems to only work per-folder
<aperson> as I'll go to a new directory, and see .directory files
<jussi01> aperson: configure dolphin -> general -> view properties -> use common view properties for all folders
<jussi01> Im guessing that should do it
<aperson> lets see
<aperson> thanks
<jussi01> :D
<aperson> though view>adjust view properties> uncheck show hidden files and select apply for all folders seems to be the better solution
<aperson> dang kde ans it's million configuration options
<aperson> I appreciate the help though :)
<giuseppe_> cool
<giuseppe_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Exilant> Does anyone know wether kubuntu's kde geolocation dataengine somehow works with gpsd or geoclue or something like that?
<simona> hi!
<petsounds> simona, hi
<simona> anyone here?
<simona> hi
<simona> can i ask you a question?
<petsounds> ask your question
<simona> What's is the best programming IDE for KDE4?
<esdaniel> simona: it's kind of weird but the protocol is "just ask" to avoid lots of "hai, can I..." etc
<simona> oh...i'm sorry...
<FeasibilityStudy> Yeah simona, get with the program! :)
<esdaniel> simona: what's your poison, what's the need - KDevelop good for doing KDE stuff, Eclipse good for Java and lots of other things but needs a good spec machine
<simona> it's the first time that i join this channel!
<simona> :)
<Exilant> simona: try kdevelop. No clue if it's finished yet
<esdaniel> simona: no need to be sorry, got to learn by participation, there's no other way
<Exilant> kate is also really nice, but it's no ide
<FeasibilityStudy> Notice we're only nice because you are likely a chick, something we don't see in these geek chats very much.
<esdaniel> simona: are you a mature programmer i.e. do you use code versioning, test unit frameworks, build tools etc.,
<esdaniel> lol
<simona> I tried kdevelop, but it seemed not very stable
<Exilant> i thought we were nice because of the ubuntu code of conduct?
<simona> esdaniel, not really...i'm an "amateur" programmer!:P
<tsimpson> you can use qtcreator if you want to work with Qt/KDE programming
<esdaniel> simona: ok, eclipse is a bit 'heavy' but really versatile - in terms of programming language do you have a preference, what's your exisitng knowledge of programming, what can you code in or would like to code in?
<simona> i want to program first of all in C,C++...
<esdaniel> simona: what kind of apps you want to write - local stuff or something that runs on a web server ?
<simona> local stuff
<esdaniel> simona: what was unstable about kdevelop?
<simona> i tried eclipse when I used Gnome...
<simona> but on KDE4 it carries with it a lot of Gnome dependencies
<simona> I'm searching for a native KDE4 IDE
<esdaniel> simona: i use eclipse via the download from eclipse.org, i run it in it's own dir under my account perms
<tsimpson> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<esdaniel> simona: i do not use the versions in repos
<tsimpson> eclipse still uses GTK+
<simona> (sorry for my english...i'm italian and I'm not speek english very well!)
<Torch> simona: kdevelop?
<esdaniel> simona: kdevelop would be logical choice i.e. closest to the kde community preferred ide for kde stuff
<Peace-> simona: italian like me
<Peace-> !it | simona
<ubottu> simona: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<simona> kdevelop is a really good program, but, IMHO, it's not stable yet!
<Torch> simona: also have a look at qtcreator
<Peace-> qt creator
<Peace-> simona: vieni in canale italiano... se non te la cavi con english
<simona> grazie ubottu!ci proverò, ma mi piace l'idea di comunicare con una comunity internazionale!:)
<Peace-> e vabbe
<simona> Torch, thx
<simona> i try it as soon as possible
<simona> thx to all! I'll try all your advice...then I'll let you know how it went!
<simona> have a nice day!
<simona> bye
<oxymoron> Ah this is awesome, now file extension does not work in Kubuntu ... which means when I open a textfile IT SHOULD open in Kate but it does not and I cannot even associate filetypes anymore, the option is gone xD
<oxymoron> nvm, it was only for some system files, but still :P
<Mamarok> oxymoron: it works here
<oxymoron> Mamarok: I tried with linux.img and grub.cfg, in /boot/grub and those cannot be associated with any application :P Not that it had to, but I wanted to check the inside of the files :P
<oxymoron> Mamarok: I guess it because they are empty? xD
<oxymoron> Mamarok: But hmm should /boot/grub/grub.cfg be empty? xD
<Mamarok> oxymoron: it is because those are system files you are not supposed to handle anyway
<Mamarok> just another security level to prevent silly edits
<Mamarok> and you don't need an editor to see the content of files, use less
<oxymoron> Mamarok: When you need to edit them because of some circumstances it would be good if it works ... but I guess "sudo nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg works instead :P
<buckfast> How do I change the clock on the panel from AM/PM to 24hour setting?
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Ah there we have it :P I had to check if something were there because I kind of messed up by compiling and installed grub2-experimental xD I think I go back to beta4 instead :D
<Torch> buckfast: systemsettings -> region and language -> time & dates -> time format
<Mamarok> beta4 of what?
<oxymoron> Mamarok: I mean grub2~1.97beta4
<Galvatron> Hi
<oxymoron> Mamarok: I thought 1.97.1.2 should be more stable but I guess not ... but mostly because I tried to make my grubmenu with a gfxmenu which really apic failed :D
<oxymoron> *epic
<buckfast> Torch: I have hh:mm:ss set there but it still shows am/pm on the panel
<Mamarok> oxymoron: downgrades are not supported, and normally there is nothing to tweak in grub, it should just work
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Downgrades? :P
<oxymoron> Mamarok: I would like a more flashy grub when I start my computer :P ANd splash images is not enough for my eyes, I want my gfxmenu :D
<Torch> buckfast: hmm. no idea then.
<oxymoron> Torch: Btw, graphic guy ... :D Is it possible to do the Kickofflogo in the left bottom corner larger? I managed to do it before, but in 4.3+ of KDE it does not work anymore :( Now it is very small and I cannot find any setting to enlarge it.
<Torch> oxymoron: no idea. it's a plasmoid and will take up as much space as it can use...
<buckfast> Torch: Perhaps I have to restart the OS then...
<Torch> buckfast: no
<oxymoron> Torch: Well if I redefined the height of panel to be higher it resized, but now it just keep the same size because taskbar does not move ...
<Torch> oxymoron: works for me. when i make the panel higher, the kickoff button gets larger.
<oxymoron> Torch: I really want it larger to get more estetic panel, but mostly more functional so I dont need to think of click on the right place :P
<Torch> oxymoron: the idea is to just move the pointer to the bottomleft corner and click without having to aim
<oxymoron> Torch: Awesome, why does nothing works for me and everyone else :D
<oxymoron> Torch: Yes exactly and now I kind a need to "aim"
<oxymoron> Torch: The icon doesnt went larger though. I think the plasmoids on the right of it is locked in someway :P
<Galvatron> Is it normal that I have no bott menu in GRUB2 (UBuntu 9.10) - no recovery mode etc.?
<Galvatron> *boot menu
<Mamarok> oxymoron: so much hassle for something that you see for barely a second...
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Its like the splashscreen, loginscreen and everything else, I want consistency for my eye :D Now it is, ugly => ugly => nice => more nice => awesome (KDE desktop)
<Torch> oxymoron: if you want all that to be consistent, use opensuse (and grow a fondness for the colour green before you do ;-))
<Mamarok> oxymoron: which is perfect, no?
<oxymoron> Torch: Btw I found a setting to use fast CPU and high resolution, then everything went a lot more faster suddenly with rendering :D
<Mamarok> and for horrible rpm dependency hell
<oxymoron> Torch: But OpenSuse is not good looking? :D I want consistency of a good looking theme as well xD :P
<Torch> oxymoron: well, depends on your taste. i'm sure they have screenshots somewhere on their website, though.
<oxymoron> Torch: Seriously look at this ugly desktop http://www.icewalkers.com/scr/n2692/opensuse.jpg and that camelont ...
<buckfast> How can I manage application launcher favorites?
<Torch> buckfast: right click an entry and pick "add to favorites"
<buckfast> Torch: I don't have that option for a program I want to add
<oxymoron> Torch: Hahaha LOL http://regmedia.co.uk/2008/06/18/open_suse_installer_big.jpg, the opensuse installer is more beauty then the desktop itself :D Btw, why havent Kubuntu that kind of nice installer?
<FeasibilityStudy> oxymoron: that is one ugly azz desktop
<oxymoron> FeasibilityStudy: Yeah indeed
<Torch> buckfast: add it to the launcher first with the menu editor
<FeasibilityStudy> I really need to try this new OpenSUSE everyone talks about.  I havent used Suse in years and am kind of leery since the whole M$ deal.
<oxymoron> FeasibilityStudy: http://www.notmart.org/images/air.png KDE 4 Air :P Not nice panel bar because the dude havent configured it but more good looking then opensuse :P
<FeasibilityStudy> oxymoron: yeah looks good
<FeasibilityStudy> thing I like the most about 4.4 is the ability to right-click the desktop and immediately switch wallpaper
<FeasibilityStudy> a simple feature that was badly needed
<Torch> FeasibilityStudy: how is that different in 4.4?
<oxymoron> Torch: Btw, is this possble to config with alt+tabular for switch between apps? http://news.opensuse.org/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/800px-cover-switch.png
<FeasibilityStudy> Torch: I dont think 4.3 had it
<Torch> FeasibilityStudy: it did.
<FeasibilityStudy> I am sure it didnt
<FeasibilityStudy> if it did, i am blind.  I have looked for it numerous times
<Torch> oxymoron: it's cover switch. sure.
<oxymoron> FeasibilityStudy: I think its even possible to drag an image to the desktop and it change :P
<oxymoron> Torch: How? :P
<FeasibilityStudy> while I am here, can anyone tell me why it is no longer possible to drag and drop an application to the Desktop folder?
<Torch> oxymoron: systemsettings -> desktop effects -> effect for window switching: cover switch ;-)
<oxymoron> Torch: Ah but for alt+shift+tab? :P
<FeasibilityStudy> And, oh, one thing I think really needs to be done to Kwin: emulate compiz's "edge flip pointer."  Does KDE have this feature?  Perhaps I am missing it.
<Torch> oxymoron: it's for both
<Torch> oxymoron: shift or not just determines the direction
<Torch> FeasibilityStudy: from where?
<FeasibilityStudy> Torch, from the "kickoff" menu
<Torch> FeasibilityStudy: works for me
<FeasibilityStudy> used to, i could just drag, say, amarok from the menu and put it on the desktop.  Now it is no longer possible
<oxymoron> Torch: Oh thank you very much! <3 I had been struggling with that for awhile :P
<FeasibilityStudy> Torch: not here.  I am trying it right now, and nothing.  Can't even drag anything at all.  When i click on it, it does nothing.
<Torch> FeasibilityStudy: you can't drag FROM the launcher at all?
<FeasibilityStudy> Torch, nope
<oxymoron> Torch: I hope I never breakup my desktop though so my settings get restored to default xD Btw, any good Kubuntu backup program that actually works? I want increment backup everyday of /home-folder in the background :)
<FeasibilityStudy> I am looking at settings, maybe I accidentally misconfigured something?
<Torch> FeasibilityStudy: no idea, the launcher doesn't have too many settings afaik
<oxymoron> Torch: I have been trying cron and rdiff-backup, but my programmring skills is not that good and google did not provide me a good script for it :P
<buckfast> Torch: You mean add it to the Panel?
<oxymoron> Torch: A nice GUI would be nice, like Norton Ghost :D
<Torch> oxymoron: people seem to like luckybackup as a rsync frontend
<Torch> buckfast: no, to the launcher
<oxymoron> Torch: Luckybackup sounds nice :P
<Torch> oxymoron: i personally don't like it that much.
<SummerTime> if kubuntu doesnt update your kde, should i upgrade to 4.4 then?
<oxymoron> Torch: What about rsync then? :P
<Torch> oxymoron: that's what i use.
<Torch> oxymoron: it's hard at first, but it works.
<oxymoron> Torch: I would like a GUI first though and not a CLI :P
<Torch> oxymoron: well, try luckybackup and see if it works for you.
<FeasibilityStudy> Secondly, I have noticed some of my favorite plasmoids dont work in 4.4.  Smooth tasks and YAWP both dont work
<FeasibilityStudy> which typically happens with each new KDE.  But its annoying
<oxymoron> Torch: Yeah I hope it works and is kind of nice, at least work out for me :P
<SummerTime> does kubuntu offer kde 4.4 as an update when i click "update" or not?
<Torch> FeasibilityStudy: if the plasmoids are developed outside of kde, that's not so surprising.
<FeasibilityStudy> torch, yeah these are.  But they are two very popular ones
<Torch> SummerTime: read the topic
<Torch> FeasibilityStudy: talk to their authors
<oxymoron> Torch: Hahahaha that was the most childish and ugly looking GUI I have ever seen :D Well if it works I am glad anyway :P What about Keep then, or does it still not work?
<FeasibilityStudy> I am sure they already know.
<Torch> oxymoron: don't know it.
<SummerTime> * Topic for #kubuntu set by Tm_T!tm_travolt@ubuntu/member/kde.developer/jkekkonen at Thu Feb 11 09:40:44 2010
<FeasibilityStudy> I am not blaming KDE or the authors, just complaining in general because I am in a complaining mood. ;)
<SummerTime> but i dont see the topic :S
<Torch> FeasibilityStudy: do tell ;-)
<Torch> [13:07:46] *** The channel topic is "Official Kubuntu support | Download Kubuntu 9.10: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu | KDE 4.3.5 in backports | KDE SC 4.4 in the Kubuntu Backports PPA: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidelines | Regular helpers: #ubuntu-irc-helpers".
<Torch> SummerTime: fix your irc client
<SummerTime> ok so whats the problem? im talking about kde 4.4 and u say read the topic :S
<Torch> SummerTime: i even quoted it for you. did you read it?
<SummerTime> i did
<Torch> SummerTime: what does it say about kde 4.4?
<FeasibilityStudy> God this really annoys me.  Not being able to drag and drop apps from the kickoff menu to the desktop..WTF?
<SummerTime> its in the backports ppa, and i ask should i get it or not?
<oxymoron> Torch: I really like this one, a hell lot of options to choose for backup which I like. You can even syncronize the backup destination :P
<Torch> SummerTime: you want us to tell you wether you want to have it?
<Torch> oxymoron: you're talking about "keep"?
<SummerTime> im asking for what kind of experience you guys got from it so far
<oxymoron> Torch: No luckybackup :P
<FeasibilityStudy> SummerTime: It is probably overall better, but still a little glitchy for me
<Torch> SummerTime: it's nice but brings a lot of small problems. if you're not willing to spend some time fixing those, don't upgrade.
<SummerTime> "a lot of small problems" such as?
<Torch> SummerTime: depends
<FeasibilityStudy> AH! I see!  I should file a bug.  I can indeed drag and drop from the "new" style kick off menu, but I like the "classic" style menu better.  From it, you CANNOT drag and drop.  Can someone verify this for me?  Switch to classic style and try.
<buckfast> Torch: Thanks, finally got it the way I want (Why does a simple operation have to be so damn difficult)
<SummerTime> Torch, is it "best" to wait till Canonical Ltd says u need to update?
<Torch> SummerTime: probably
<Torch> FeasibilityStudy: doesn't sound too surprising. it's probably just not implemented for the classic menu.
<oxymoron> Torch: Hahah nice, 35 % => 22 % xD
<FeasibilityStudy> Torch: It used to be though
<FeasibilityStudy> It was on 4.3
<FeasibilityStudy> So why take that out?
<SummerTime> alright Torch, ty, wondering though... from what ive seen, it seems that when you hover over an open app in the taskbar, it displays all the other open windows in thumbnail previeuws, right?
<oxymoron> Torch: Loading bar goes backwards in luckyBackup xD
<Torch> SummerTime: it shows the hovered application's main window
<Torch> FeasibilityStudy: i have no idea, i don't use the classic launcher
<FeasibilityStudy> Torch, it is much easier IMO.  Much faster
<oxymoron> FeasibilityStudy: Yes its a lot more faster ;) I though prefer Lancelot, but for the moment it does not work ...
<Peace-> anyone here with karmic and kde 4.4 ?
<Peace-> much morebtter o worse?
<FeasibilityStudy> Peace-: practically all of us
<oxymoron> Peace-: Yes?
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> so....
<Peace-> i guess i should update my karmic
<Peace-> my stable karmic
<Peace-> right?
<Peace-> no issue ?
<Torch> Peace-:  it's nice but brings a lot of small problems. if you're not willing to spend some time fixing those, don't upgrade. </repeat>
<Peace-> xD i am a bit scared
<oxymoron> Peace-: Both better and worse, mostly better :P But I dont know it seems like I am theo nly one and everyone else got it flawless :D
<Torch> Peace-: don't.
<SummerTime> Torch, sorry but i dont understand that, ive seen like 4 previews when hovering over 1 app
<delight> Peace-: the only issue i had up till now is the the "User Management" in systemsettings is not working any longer
<Peace-> printer stuff?
<Peace-> is everything all right for printers on systems settings?
<delight> Peace-: don't know about printer
<Peace-> systemsettigns----->Printers
<Peace-> on lucid was messed up
<delight> yes :-D
<Peace-> mmm
 * Peace- wants upgrade... but he is scared
<delight> systemsettings "user management" is not even working on lucid
<oxymoron> Torch: Do you know how luckybackup works btw? Its a frontend for rsync I have been told by Adept, but I wonder is it possible to run it in the background? I want to sync my home folder with an backupfolder, almost like RAID and Dropbox :P When I change something in home folder the backup folder and rsync should notice :P
<delight> Peace-: printer settings looks fine
<Peace-> delight: thank you mate
<delight> Peace-: but i only got the pdf printer configured
<Torch> oxymoron: i know it's a frontend for rsync. i looked at the sources once. then i decided it didn't want to use it ;-)
<delight> Peace-: the other "issue" i had is that it still shows me the old splash screen on login ... but I updated to karmic machines ... it only happens on one of them ... don't know how to fix it
<oxymoron> Torch: Haha LOL :P But is it possible to cronify rsync? :P I dont know exactly how these things works.
<delight> Peace-: you rather update on konsole ... my X crashed/restarted on update
<delight> Peace-: on terminal Ctlr+Alt+F1
<Peace-> delight: mmm i heard that
<oxymoron> delight: My x ONLY crashed even in terminal :D
<Peace-> on lucid i got the same crash on X delight
<Peace-> upgradign i mean
<Torch> oxymoron: i have a daily cron job running rsync, yes.
<oxymoron> Torch: How do I setup that?
<delight> yes the machine that crashed shows me the old splash screen now ...
<delight> besides that i got it all fixed
<Torch> oxymoron: there should be quite a number of tutorials somewhere on the web
<oxymoron> Torch: What do I search for on Google then? :P
<delight> kinda annoying ... but I coudn't find a way to fix it
<Torch> oxymoron: "rsync backup" maybe? ;-)
<oxymoron> Torch: I havent been lucky when I searched on Google last time to do backup and crons :P
 * buckfast updated to KDE4.4 and it hasn't crashed yet (not too bad at least)
<Torch> oxymoron: the cron part is simple
<Peace-> thank you all
<Peace-> bye bye
<Peace-> :D
<Peace-> peace and love lol
<delight> buckfast: we just ment that X was crashing on the update procedure ... not X crashing after
<buckfast> had some dependency errors during the upgrade to kde4.4, managed to get by them by using '-f'
<oxymoron> Torch: Its possible to run bash scripts and cron, just add them in systemsettings and advanced tab somewhere :P
<buckfast> after the upgrade I had 2 panels, one on top of the other :/
<oxymoron> Torch: But is it possible in someway syncronize the directories so "on change", update backup folder to the new? :P
<delight> buckfast: -f is IMHO not such a good idea ... rather wait for a better update or workaround it by solving conflicts
<Torch> oxymoron: yes, with fam for example.
<delight> buckfast: i got the 2 panel thing too ... + my network manager dialog shows up on the upper left corner instead of over the networkmanager icon
<buckfast> delight: That's what I thought and I'm a bit worried, but so far everything seems to work
<Torch> oxymoron: or dnotify. or inotify. or whatever's kewl these days.
<Torch> oxymoron: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_alteration_monitor
<kaddi> how do I disable the bluetooth connection? I don't want it to run by default on boot
<anirudh> guys.. typing :() { :|: & };: in the shell causes a crash. any way to prevent this?
<anirudh> as in
<delight> buckfast: is your network manager dialog @ the right place ?
<ikonia> anirudh: do not post that again
<ikonia> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<anirudh> kill the process after initiation? (jsut for knowledge)
<anirudh> yes i know its dangerous.. i want to know how to prevent it
<ikonia> anirudh: it's a fork bomb, don't use it
<ikonia> anirudh: don't type iot
<ikonia> it
<oxymoron> Torch: What does that mean for a dummy like me? :D Is there any Backup in Linux for Dummies somewhere? :D I just want a finished bash script and tada :D
<ikonia> that's how to prevent it
<FloodBotK1> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anirudh> ok
<Torch> oxymoron: i don't have that for you, sorry. google for it or learn to write it yourself.
<delight> anyone here who knows how i can fix my splash screen ? it still shows up the older oxygen splash screen of kde 4.3 (the ones with the bubbles)
<delight> kinda feels out of the place
<oxymoron> Torch: yes I am googling but it takes time to find something "good". I dont want any reference, I just want some finished code that just works :D
<Torch> delight: in systemsettings, too?
<delight> Torch: have tryed that
<oxymoron> Torch: Yeah I am lazy sometimes :D But I can programming my own web frameworks and websites though :D
<buckfast> delight: I think I had some network manager thing in the tray, it was on the same place as before the upgrade.
<buckfast> Removed it though, as I dont need it there
<Torch> delight: no, the question is, does it show the old one there as well?
<delight> Torch: the preview picture of the standad splash screen is the right one ... but when i click on test design it comes up with the ols splash screen
<delight> switching it does not help .. i could not find the place where the splash screen is placed
<buckfast> kde 4.3.2 theme was better than 4.4.0 IMO
<Torch> delight: it's part of kdebase-workspace-data
<Torch> delight: check if this package is installed correctly and up to date
<delight> Torch: thank you I will investigate that ;)
<delight> Torch: looks good on the first look but I'll check the installed files too 4:4.4.0-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa7
<Torch> delight: the new one should be here: /usr/share/kde4/apps/ksplash/Themes/Default
<Torch> delight: you could also check if you have any files under $HOME/.kde/share/apps/ksplash
<Torch> delight: if you do, remove them
<buckfast> delight: Even though I used the -f option on upgrade, apt-get check doesnt give any dependancy errors
<kaddi> how do I disable the bluetooth connection? I don't want it to run by default on boot
<delight> Torch: in my /usr/share/kde4/apps/ksplash/Themes/Default the background.png for 600x400, 800x600 and 1024x768 are 0Byte ... is this normal ... besides that only the 1600x1200 got the ractangle and icon pngs
<delight> i got 1680*1050 as a resolution ... wonder which version kde pics :-D
<oxymoron> Torch: Btw, one question why does my HDD only transfer files in under 20 MB/S, isnt it possible to like speed it up to 100 MB/S
<oxymoron> Torch: i guess it has something todo with NTFS vs etx3 ...
<oxymoron> Torch: Do I need luckyBackup open to work with cron?
<Torch> oxymoron: re the speed: 100 mb is theoretical, in practice 20 mb isn't uncommon (with peaks higher, though)
<Torch> oxymoron: the filesystem shouldn't matter that much, they're all pretty fast these days for large file transfers
<Torch> oxymoron: no idea, i don't know much about luckybackup
<Torch> oxymoron: cron however does not need it, of course
<oxymoron> Torch: I would like transfer 4.4 GB movie images more fast and specially I want to unpack rar archives faster :P I mean the file transfer speed localy on my computer is the same speed as I download files on the web ... that is ironic :D
<oxymoron> Torch: I am not sure if it works, but I cronjobed luckyBackup so it maybe works later on :)
<ToxinPowe> I have problems with Kaffeine when I try to change tv channels, any help plz? :/
<oxymoron> Torch: Not sure what is what though with the file transfers :P is it NTFS, my hardrives is old, Unix/Linux, Kubuntu and so on :P
<Torch> oxymoron: usually it's just the drive not being as fast as one hopes it would be.
<oxymoron> Torch: Should be possible to at least get 50 MB/S transfer rate.
<oxymoron> Torch: In theory SATA2 support 2-300 MB/S I think, but in the practical matter it just seems to be like 1 percent of it :D I dont need superhigh transfers, but around 50 MB/S would be nice :)
<oxymoron> Torch: Not sure with SSD though, but I have not enough money to use SSD 1.5 TB :D
<Torch> oxymoron: pastebin the output of sudo hdparm -t -T <your disk, e.g. /dev/sda>
<Torch> i'm afk now, though... lunch.
<oxymoron> Torch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/375462/ - sda is SATA1 OS disk (Bad I know), sdb and sdc SATA2 storage disks
<remaxim> hi
<remaxim> are there actually KDE 4.4 sources for jaunty?
<Torch> oxymoron: these values are fine.
<SummerTime> which cd iso burner program should i use to burn kubuntu to a cd? im on windows atm
<SummerTime> and suddenly its quiet >.<
<remaxim> SummerTime, explain what you mean with suddenly :P ... try imgburn I guess (if I remember the name right)
<SummerTime> ok thx
<SummerTime> 1 more question: if i download kub 9.10, will it have kde 4.4 or 4.3?
<frodoleggins> hi all, is there a news about a ppa with openoffice 3.2???
<remaxim> SummerTime, 4.3 with 4.4 in the repository AFAIK ...
<SummerTime> alright
<SummerTime> and what do i have to do if i dont have a cd to burn it to? >.<
<BluesKaj> howdy
<oxymoron> Torch: Define fine? :P
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: Hi there :)
<oxymoron> Is it possible to change the look of the panel bar?
<Flashtek> good god it's crowded in here..
<BluesKaj>  oxymoron ,yes in system settings themes , I think
<BluesKaj> but it changes your apps and file-look as well
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: I mean just not only the theme like air, oxygen and so on, I moslty thought the layout, I want rounded corners and make it centered and so on :P
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, Im probly the wrong guy to ask
<Ahox> Hi, how do I tell kpackagekit that it should not use a proxy?
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, those options are all there I'm sure, just look around
<Ahox> kpackagekit throws an Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kde4libs/kdelibs5_4.4.0-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa2_amd64.deb 407 Proxy Authentication Required at me...
<InvaderZim> I'm installing kde 4.4 though the ppa. When Lucid is out, what will happen? Will all the packages need to be downloaded again, or what?
<Ahox> InvaderZim,  yes, because the packages will be most likely be updatet
<InvaderZim> So it won't break, I'll eventually get the "official" non ppa kde 4.4 package right?
<BluesKaj> InvaderZim, yes, updates will take care of it and all other pkges you have installed from the repos
<InvaderZim> nice... ok thanks!
<mefiX> hey guys. i just installed kde (kubuntu-desktop packeg) on an ubuntu-system, everything works fine, except one annoying thing: ALT+F1 is not working, in a konsole the shortcut creates a "P"
<mefiX> i've got "evdev managed keyboard" selected in region settings
<pucko-> what is alt+f1 supposed to do?
<oxymoron> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Kde4.4+alternative?content=120114 - This should everyone has :D
<m44> buenas tardes
<ToxinPowe> oxymoron: yes, it's good
<oxymoron> ToxinPowe: :)
<oxymoron> Does somebody know what this theme is: http://everaldo.com/crystal/images/Crystal_firefox.jpg? Except the icons, I want IT NOW! :D
<sourcemaker> Desktop Search (Strigi) is not working... error mesage: "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownObject - No such object path '/org/soprano/Server'"
<sourcemaker> "Unsupported operation (2)": "Invalid model"
<sourcemaker> KDE 4.4
<ToxinPowe> very stupid where is the shuffle botton on amarok2?
<oxymoron> http://everaldo.com/crystal/images/screen1.jpg - If someone know how to get that theme, PM me fast as you can :P
<ToxinPowe> nevermind
<oxymoron> http://everaldo.com/crystal/images/Crystal_Desktop.jpg *
<pucko-> sourcemaker, I think you should probably use the virtuoso backend instead (in virtuoso-nepomuk package). not sure why soprano breaks on upgrade though. happened here too
<ToxinPowe> it's beatiful
<sourcemaker> pucko-: so remove all soprano packages?
<pucko-> sourcemaker, I just installed virtuoso-nepomuk, and strigi automatically found it and converted the db to it
<Mamarok> oxymoron: install kde-icons-crystal and kwin-style-crystal
<sourcemaker> pucko-: ok thanks
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Holy fuck, thank you very much! :)
<somekool> i got plasma working under 4.4 but krunner still crash É
<oxymoron> Mamarok: And how do I enable it? :) It sorted out I already got them :P
<Mamarok> !language | oxymoron
<ubottu> oxymoron: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Mamarok> oxymoron: in the System Settings -> Appearance
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Thank you :) Oh sorry, my language ...
<Fishlover> i just bought a CD-R of 700MB to burn kubuntu 9.10, is that enough?
<Mamarok> Fishlover: that should be enough, yes
<Fishlover> cheers
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Do you know how to setup to get exactly the same look as posted above? :)
<sourcemaker> pucko-: packaged installed... but the problem remains
<oxymoron> Seriously my desktop finally is going to look awesome :P
<Mamarok> oxymoron: not really, no, you will ave to try, and of course restart KDE to have it work
<Fishlover> oh wait, i installed Active@ ISO Burner, and i got an error of compatibility or so, but the installwizard said its installed succesfully
<oxymoron> Mamarok: How do you restart KDE? And shouldnt it show directly if you apply?
<Mamarok> oxymoron: log out
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Alright, thanks will try out :)
<Fishlover> Mamarok, ?
<ToxinPowe> Mamarok: Can you tell me where I can set the  kwin-style-crystal?
<Mamarok> ToxinPowe: see above my answer to oxymoron
<Mamarok> in the SystemSettings
<ToxinPowe> ups, sry
<ToxinPowe> ok t
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Thank you, it looks freaking awesome now :) I just havent figure out yet how to get that style as posted above :P
<Mamarok> Fishlover: I didn't follow, sorry
<Fishlover> i installed Active@ ISO Burner, and i got an error of compatibility or so, but the installwizard said its installed succesfully
<Mamarok> oxymoron: well, try changing stuff in the Appearance
<Mamarok> Fishlover: I don't know that application, sorry
<oxymoron> Mamarok: I am, but I cant figure out how to get that black and grey perfect combo to get crystal clear aweseomeness :P
<RelookNA> morning
<Mamarok> oxymoron: neither do I, ask Everaldo on http://kde-look.org
<Fishlover> ok
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Thank you :)
<RelookNA> Can somebody help me get my audio back to my Desktop speakers?
<RelookNA> I can watch videos just cannot hear them :)
<RelookNA> dunno where to look
<Mamarok> RelookNA: check the Kmix settings: in the SysTray,right click on the loudspeaker icon and go to the mixer. Check if no channel is muted
<RelookNA> tks
<RelookNA> I shoud have a loudspeaker in the bottom sys tray?
<RelookNA> k, better add that first :)
<Mamarok> yes, maybe it is hidden, click on the small arrow on the left of the SysTray
<Darkrift2> I cannot figure out how to get icons in the quick launch widget
<Darkrift2> before i could drag them, now i have to browse
<Fishlover> can someone help  me with downloading kubuntu plz?
<Mamarok> Fishlover: see the first link in the channel topic :)
<Fishlover> yes but i dont understand
<Mamarok> clik on it and follow the link to the download
<Fishlover> which release: normal or netbook version? -> normal
<Fishlover> but then...
<Fishlover> which type of pc?
<Mamarok> Fishlover: what computer do you have?
<Fishlover> i have x86, but my proc isnt listed in it
<d_ed> you want desktop x86
<d_ed> Standard Personal Computer
<d_ed> it'll work
<Fishlover> ok, and then, location, there are 4 but idk the closest one
<d_ed> yes
<Fishlover> ?
<Fishlover> ive chosen randomly out of the 4
<d_ed> yeah, any is fine
<Fishlover> then it says: Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer.
<Fishlover> should i fill that box with a sort of V sign or leave it empty?
<d_ed> leave it empty
<Fishlover> ok
<Fishlover> thx :)
<ubuntu> i have a partitioning issue
<Fishlover> 682MB :O, thats very close to 700MB :O
<ubuntu> when i try to install from live disk to my 1.5tb raid0 it will not let me do anything but take over full disk
<harolddong> anybody been having problems with kopete since upgrading to 4.4?  I open it, it starts to sign in, asks for passwords to a couple of accounts that it wont save for some reason and then crashes.  There is not even a crash reporter or anything it just vanishes.  The changes I've made recently are upgrading to 4.4 and setting up the jabber facebook account in it.
<RelookNA> Mamarok: my trashcan is always visible, but nothing to the left of it except my opened tabs.. I checdked in add widget, but no such widget
<Peace-> harolddong: have you renamed your old $HOME/.kde
<harolddong> no
<RelookNA> Mamarok: and I have no arrows hiding anything there
<Peace-> harolddong: a lots of time when i upgraded kde  to solve my problem i have just renamed that folder
<Mamarok> RelookNA: did you right-click on it?
<Mamarok> RelookNA: by default I have 3 launchers already
<RelookNA> when I right-click I get panel options
<Mamarok> on the extreme right, right next to the cashew, you should see 3 buttons
<harolddong> I did already wipe the old kopete settings files specifically once though. That worked for a little while but ts doing it again.  I'm really I can figure out a simpler fix because backing up and restoring pim settings and histories after renaming/deleting any profile folders is reeealllly cumbersome
<harolddong> *really hoping
<RelookNA> Mamarok: http://www.quickfilepost.com/download.do?get=519bfeb9974a6c505fcd5ed52c7af745
<RelookNA> snapshot of what my desktop currently looks like
<Mamarok> RelookNA: there is indeed no launcher, how did you add it?
<RelookNA> add what?  :)
<Mamarok> RelookNA: the Launcher
<RelookNA> I do not have a launcher that I see
<RelookNA> all I can do is right-click to see panel options
<Mamarok> RelookNA: well, you said you did add the Quicklauncher, obviously you didn't
<Fishlover> WTF??????? the iso file was downloading and it was at 79MB and suddenly its fully downloaded????? :S
<RelookNA> ah, I got it now, tks!
<RelookNA> doh!
<Mamarok> click on the cashew next to the trashcan, then add widget, search for WQuicklauncher and double click on it adds it to the panel
<Mamarok> Fishlover: please do not shout and watch your language
<Fishlover> ok sorry, but whats ur thought on it?
<Fishlover> the file is called "kubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso" so its the right one :o
<BluesKaj> Fishlover, right click on the iso choose propertied , check the size versus the size given on the DL page
<BluesKaj> properties
<harolddong> okay not only is koete crashing itself but it's crashing plasma. it was working fine just a few hours ago.  I don't get it
<Fishlover> 86.7 MB
<Fishlover> woah, i got scammed!
<Mamarok> Fishlover: download it form another mirror then
<Fishlover> i chose another location yeah
<Fishlover> oops, i started downloading and i forgot to delete the bad one, the one im downloading now is "kubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386(1).iso" right?
<RelookNA> tks for your patience with me Mamarok!   U-rock Mamarok !
<vbgunz> Fishlover: you have only a 32 bit processor?
<Mamarok> RelookNA: you are welcome :)
<Fishlover> yes vbgunz :(
<vbgunz> Fishlover: thats the one you want
<Fishlover> i know
<Fishlover> ur a bit late :p
<vbgunz> amd64 is for 64bit processors only intel or amd, etc
<vbgunz> I just got in
<vbgunz> I still have a problem with nepomuk, anyone know whats up with the nepomuk agent disabled?
<rmrfslash> Someone should make plasmoid dev bindings for PHP
<Fishlover> my device manager says i have 2 processors, so i have a core 2 duo? or dualcore?
<harolddong> hm. I figure out my kopete crashing problem. kopete was set to save the passwords but kwaller never saved the pass to the facebook/jabber account.  I manually out it in and now no more crashes.
<harolddong> yay
<harolddong> *put
<kuse> After I added the kubuntu backports ppa to get kde 4.4, im getting thrown out to console on every package update, why is that?
<harolddong> they were updating kdm a bunch right after the release. and that can kill you graphics
<harolddong> till you reboot
<harolddong> if I'm understanding you correctly
<harolddong> the last kdm update that would have caused that issue on install was yesterday for me
<kuse> got mine 1 min ago
<harolddong> ahh havent ehcked yet today
<harolddong> *checkd
<harolddong> well that'swhat it is.  they borked the packes this time and are slowing fixing them
<yuriy> how do I turn off the drag window to the top of the screen to maximize it behavior in 4.4? I can't find the option
<harolddong> its probably a good idea, if you see there are kdm updates, to just cancel and do a console login to update.  that's what I do. that way I can actually see it and make sure the update finishes before I reboot
<kuse> ah k ty for the tip :)
<harolddong> yuriy> it'sinn system settings/desktop/screen edges
<iconmefisto> yuriy: systemsettings > desktop > screen edges. untick "maximize windows by dragging them to the top of the screen"
<yuriy> harolddong, iconmefisto thanks, glossed right over that
<harolddong> I sorta like that function but sometimes it can get in the way
<yuriy> it's been rather annoying. i almost never want maximized windows on a 1920x1200 screen and it makes it difficult to drag them to the top
<harolddong> yeah it's probably not for you then
<zubin71> hi i just got this notification saying that there are a few bugs that need to be patched ; when i clicked review and patch it tried connecting via a proxy i had set a long time back;  how do i change that option?
<zubin71> would running apt-get do the same?
<zubin71> thankx in advance!
<oxymoron> I want to resize the app launcher logo in the bottom left corner, how do I do?
<charles__> bonjoour
<charles__> pk tout le monde parle ac des messages bizarre
<Tm_T> !fr | charles__
<ubottu> charles__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<Tm_T> uh, and hi all
<charles__> hi
<charles__> anybody knows how to install a package on kubuntu
<Tm_T> charles__: depends on package
<Peace-> charles__: right click open with gdebi ?
<Peace-> charles__: sudo dpkg -i PATH/package.deb?
<chisel_> is this the right chan to config a joystick to kubuntu?
<chisel_> logitech attack 3. i've done sudo apt-get joystick thus far
<chisel_> i'm trying to play flight gear, but my puter doesn't see the joystick. what should i do?
<iconmefisto> chisel_: systemsettings > keyboard & mouse > joystick
<chisel_> i'll check that out, brb
<chisel_> ok, the cursor tracks the joystick. but device manager isn't chiming up that i've plugged it iin. should that bother me or no?
<chisel_> iconmefisto: i've callibrated the joystick. is there any other precaution i should take at this time?
<ubuntu_> hi
<chisel_> hiya
<Fishlover> which mathsprogram has the most options and such, shortly said: the best, it has to run on linux
<Exilant> the best program is probably mathematica
<Exilant> but that costs $$$
<Fishlover> and is that free?
<Fishlover> it has to be free too :p
<Exilant> sage is also cool, and also expensive
<Exilant> free, hm. try octave for matrix calculations
<Exilant> gnuplot is great for visualizing stuff and nonlinear least-squares
<Exilant> yacas(?), haven't used it in a while, is a symbolic math program
<Exilant> and then of course there's wolfram alpha
<Fishlover> alright thx
<Fishlover> kubuntu is just finished downloading ^^
<varisitee> which is the best command line client for IRC
<KubuAI> ciao
<nOStahl> hey guys i just installed kubuntu on my eeepc 901 the netbook version and ran updates to get kde 4.4 boots up to blackscreen
<nOStahl> but i can do alt-f2 to get konsole access and such. how do i fix this
<apparle> hi
<harolddong> n0Stahl> its updating kdm so its killing the graphics. restart do a console login to finish the update
<Darkrift2> ok, so i have 2 kubuntu 9.x laptops side by side. how would i network them using a cat5 cable?
<inclement> Darkrift2: If it's a crossover cable, just plug one in at each end, AFAIK
<inclement> Kubuntu will likely just do the right thing
<mcguire> Hi everybody, I want to start to help development of Kubuntu specific software (programming, not packaging), could someone point me to the right documentation/wiki page that explain from where to checkout code, ...  I've only found https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Development#Programming which is not really helpful in this case. Sorry if I missed something.
<Darkrift2> someone earlier said crossover cables arent needed these days :
<Darkrift2> damn
<Darkrift2> screw it, im using a usb hd
<nOStahl> harolddong so hit alt-f2 and open konsole? then what
<Guest54206> Air final update (plasma theme)   How to install blue theme  not black theme my os kubuntu 9.10
<LinusT> Darkrift2: As long as one side is a gigabit ethernet port, crossover isn't needed (but it is acceptable).
<kaddi_>  #ubuntu-irc-helpers
<kaddi_> oups
<kaddi_> :ü
<kaddi_> :p
<nOStahl> hey guys i just updated to 4.4 how do i let it finish the update
<harolddong> you have to restart
<nOStahl> i have restarted several times
<harolddong> I mean the update is still going even though you can't see anything. if its been running this tie it might be done anyway
<harolddong> just restart
<nOStahl> k hit alt-f2 pulled up konsole and typed sudo halt
<nOStahl> then hit powerbutton after it shut down and its rebooting now
<nOStahl> kdm loads up fine
<Fishlover> sorry that i gotta complain here about something on windows, but the chatroom which im in was gonna help and they turned silent now :@, so: who can help me with imgburn?
<nOStahl> still going to black screen though
<nOStahl> i hear the startup sound
<nOStahl> and see a cursor, and kde wallet asks for password to log into wifi
<mcguire> anybody to answer to my simple (but long) question? I just want a link.
<esdaniel> mcguire: at launchpad you can find the teams for stuff, find riddle and he'll point you in right direction
<Tm_T> mcguire: to get involved, join #kubuntu-devel
<mcguire> I've posted the same question on #kubuntu-devel but it appears that nobody is reading messages although a lot of people are connected
<mcguire> esdaniel: launchpad.net ?
<MuffinPimp> is there an alternitive to seahorse for KDE?
<MuffinPimp> For OpenSSH keys?
<esdaniel> mcguire: https://launchpad.net/~jr
<esdaniel> mcguire: email him and he'll give you the right info plus there's a uk kde mailing list, 2 secs
<esdaniel> mcguire: have a gander of this lot and pick one to announce your intentions: https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo
<mcguire> esdaniel: thanks a lot
<esdaniel> mcguire: damn thing is not up to date, use this: http://lists.quaker.eu.org/mailman/listinfo/kde-en-gb
<esdaniel> mcguire: translators know the devs rather well and will point you towards someone
<mcguire> esdaniel: ok
<esdaniel> mcguire: riddle is best bet though
<esdaniel> mcguire: say hi to them here: #kubuntu-devel ;-)
<nOStahl> i cant figure how to finish the upgrade to 4.4
<nOStahl> not finding anything online
<mcguire> nOStahl: have you tried somethink like "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<nOStahl> aye
<nOStahl> 0 files to upgrade
<mcguire> nOStahl: what made you think that update is not finished?
<nOStahl> other person here said it wasnt and thats why the graphics were being kicked off
<nOStahl> installed 9.10 kubuntu then enabled the ppa and did dist-upgrade
<nOStahl> and rebooted when it was complete
<nOStahl> goes through kdm and then black screen now
<mefiX> can anyone here recommend an id3-tag editor?
<mcguire> ok, it's a problem with settings in ~/.kde folder, reboot your computer, don't log to kdm, go to console using ctrl-alt-f1, log in, do "mv .kde .kde_old", go login in kdm using ctrl-alt-f7 (or f8 maybe), KDE should start with initial settings
<mcguire> nOStahl: let me know if it works (... or not)
<nOStahl> still blackscreen
<mcguire> mefiX: Amarok, kid3, id3, id3v2, id3ren, id3tool
<buckfast> How do I set a media key to open Amarok?
<esdaniel> nOStahl: did you flick the dist-upgrade switch?
<nOStahl> whats that
<esdaniel> nOStahl: aptitude dist-upgrade
<nOStahl> says 0 packages to upgrade
<esdaniel> nOStahl: probably worth mv plasmarc and then seeing if you can get in
<nOStahl> plasmarc is where
<esdaniel> nOStahl: configs are in $home/.kde/share/config/  - backup with "mv", use "rm" to del and then try again
<esdaniel> nOStahl: rm the plasma configs inc the desktopappletrc and so on then if that doesn't work we need to take a closer look
<shadeslayer> anyone have chrome/chromium and is a facebook user?
<Peace-> shadeslayer:luckly no
<shadeslayer> Peace-: hehe... well theres this strange bug.. chrome on windows runs zynga poker fine but chrome on kubuntu cant load any table lists
<Peace-> dunno man
<Peace-> i use konqueror
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> just to understand how much i use browsing xD
<shadeslayer> Peace-: hmm can you check it out in konqueror? ( if you use fb )
<MuffinPimp> shadeslayer: I use chromium
<Peace-> shadeslayer: page?
<shadeslayer> MuffinPimp: yeah it doesnt work in chromium too...
<MuffinPimp> Let me see
<MuffinPimp> shadeslayer: It looks fine to me
<MuffinPimp> shadeslayer_: It looks fine to me
<shadeslayer_> um... well this is the link : http://apps.facebook.com/texas_holdem/index.php?
<shadeslayer_> if anyone wants to try it out in chromium or chrome... or for that matter konqueror
<MuffinPimp> Well it looks fine in chromium-daily
<shadeslayer_> the problem is that the lists dont appear
<MuffinPimp> shadeslayer_: I see what you mean
<MuffinPimp> ohh he left
<vbgunz> I finally fixed my nepomuk problem. to fix it was crazy though but probably well worth it. I simply moved my .kde/share/config to .kde/share/config in tty1 and redid all my KDE 4.4 configs. not for the faint of heart. it also fixed my window grouping. I had configs in there for years. took about 2 hours to get most of my desktop back to the way I like it
<vbgunz> I moved it to .kde/share/config__backup/  :/
<vbgunz> KDE 4.4 really seems to chug along compared to 4.3.5. one of things I looked forward to most was one of the things KDE 4.4 touted and that was improved all around performance :/
<tim__> how do I zero a drive if it has errors?
<MuffinPimp> Umm I upgraded to kde4.4 and there are duplicates of everything. How do I reset KDE so that it's like it was when I first installed kubuntu?
<vbgunz> MuffinPimp: dupes? you mean dupe plasma widgets?
<MuffinPimp> yes
<MuffinPimp> Like 2 panels
<MWisBest> Ok, I'm a little frustrated. Synaptic and a few other programs don't use my KDE4.4 themes.
<vbgunz> I had the same issue and I just deleted the dupes
<MuffinPimp> meh that works
<MWisBest> Synaptic and some other programs look like they're running in Win98, it's ugly.
<vbgunz> MuffinPimp: sort of sucks. makes you think something wrong. at least thats what I thought but it seemed to work
<MWisBest> I want them to use the Air theme I have.
<MWisBest> Thanks for the "help". I'll go check in the #ubuntu room and see what they say.
<MuffinPimp> Yeah
<aze_> qlq parle le français ici?
<Flutiju`> Moi
<aze_> enfin
<Flutiju`> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<Flutiju`> :p
<aze_> je peux te parlé en priv
<bbigras> non tu ne peux pas
<Fangz> Hey, is anyone using kubuntu with wubi on W7?
<Benkinooby> hi, does anybody know a good german proxy
<Benkinooby> i know it is off-topic, but from experience i know there are some germans around... i am staying in switzerland (i am german) and want to use the ard-olympia-live-stream.
<berserker> Hay Did anyone get the kde 4.4 to work
<berserker> ?
<ilumi> on kopete msn, i try to download files from other users, i click on download (i guess that is accept) but it doesnt download
<ilumi> any ideas, do i need to open any ports on the router?
<berserker> Hay Did anyone get the kde 4.4 update to work? when I try it, it seems to kill my plasma shell
<ian__> leave
<claydoh>  bambule hello :)
<claydoh> bambule: you may need to unlock widgets - right-click on the panel somewhere and look for panel options
<claydoh> and actually the option to remove it is there as well :)
<Darkrift2> wait, wy is only 3g of my 4g of ram recognized? I thought linux could handle the full 4g
<bambule> claydoh: ahh, unlocking first was the key the success. thank you!
<Midnight_Owl> Hey all my sounds not working when i click on the sound icon i get this, No volume control ("GStreamer plugins and/or devices found") - any ideas of what i could do?
<lukefeil> hi
<lukefeil> i need a way to test the akonadi-state in a script
<lukefeil> i tried  "pgrep akonaditray" but there's a positiv answer even when akonadi isn't running
<lukefeil> does someone know a command
<lukefeil> ?
<Midnight_Owl> Looks like i got to reinstall my ALSA drivers >_<
<Kindergarten> How do I setup when i enter a wrong password using sudo to insult me :D
<koltroll> Guys, everytime I log into KDE I need to "Resume Compositing". Any idea on why that is? It's really annoying since I use gnome-do as dock, and it won't start if compositing isn't activated.
<ali_alkali> hi
<koltroll> tho I must say kde 4.4 kicks ass.
<m100> hi horses
<m100> hallo stupid
<mhido55> bsr all
<Fangz> how do I get wubi to install a 64bit version of kubuntu?
<shane_> what happened to partimage in the kubuntu repositories?
<mauri> is there a way to start a disto (ie kubuntu) not from root but from a folder?.......
<shane_> mauri: how do you mean?
<izzyb> mauri: you want to boot to a subdirectory of the root system?
<mauri> izzyb: yes
<mauri> in order to have entire distro not in the root partition ma in its subfolder...is it possiible
<izzyb> hmm, what are you trying to accomplish?  I think it can be done, but I'm confused as to why you'd want to
<frodoleggins> hy all, is there someone that may help me with a internet key?
<frodoleggins> i've a vodafone key that don't work
<frodoleggins> i've tried different ways
<frodoleggins> without results
<mauri> izzyb: are you there
<izzyb> yes
 * izzyb checking grub config
<mauri> izzyb: is my question stupid?
<mauri> izzyb: probably is not possible to do it
<izzyb> well, depends on what you're trying to do
<izzyb> I seem to recall there is a linux kernal param that lets you set the root partition, not sure if it lets you set it to a path inside it
 * izzyb is checking
<mauri> izzyb: just move entire kubuntu folders (boot/bin etc) into a single one
<mauri> izzyb: and after boot grub from that folder
<humberto> hi
<izzyb> mauri: I'm not sure I follow why you want to do this.  I know you can chroot after boot to change your root folder
<izzyb> and if done in initrd you'd get what you're asking fore
<mauri> izzyb: do you know where  ican find a documentation in order to do this
<mauri> im not an expert
<izzyb> hmm, this isn't something you'd want to do if you aren't an expert.  its likely it'll break all kinds of things
<izzyb> I'd suggest starting with the linuxfromscratch project if it's still around
<izzyb> it explains the boot process of linux quite well.
<mauri> izzyb: dont worry.... i will strong
 * izzyb looks for a link
<izzyb> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<izzyb> mauri: I think that'll get you started.
<mauri> izzyb: thanks a lot even if i know that it will not easy
<izzyb> mauri: well, it will teach you about the bootup process for linux and how to manipulate it
<mauri> izzyb: tnk again
<izzyb> np, hope it helps.
<izzyb> anyone know what happened to partimage in the repositories?
<olskolirc> do we have a new kubuntu release coming soon or anything please?
<nonameNN> hey all
<nonameNN> i have a question, can i disable wallpaper change effect? and if possible how?
<izzyb> olskolirc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<izzyb> olskolirc: next release not due until April
<olskolirc> thanks izzyb
<izzyb> olskolirc: np
<izzyb> nonameNN: You mean you want to prevent chaning the wallpaper?
<nonameNN> izzyb: nope, i dont want the "effect" i want to change them but not with the transition effect
<izzyb> nonameNN: sorry, not sure how...
#kubuntu 2010-02-14
<reagleBRKLN> in kde 4.4, anyone gotten strigi searching works... it indexes, but when i use search bar in dolphin, always returns nothing
<Benkinooby> hi, i don't know how to describe this bug and if, how to find out if it is allready signed up. i made a screenshot of it, so you can see the bug. http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/8335/systembarbug.jpg In general it seems, that qassel (that is the only app that is having this beaviour) doesn't disappear from the systembar. it leaves something like an invisible-empty-zombie-window. Any ideas for names/descripitions i can use, to look up
<Benkinooby>  if this bug is allready known?
<Benkinooby> Kindergarten: i think you have to download the source of the sudo command and edit it.... just a guess :P... but usuallyi am the one starting to insult my computer when the sudo password is wrong :D
<Benkinooby> btw: i really really love the built-in website preview of quassel :)
<[-Haza-]> Hey folks. Im having some issues getting two monitors working on kubuntu 9.10... Ive installed the proprietary nvidia drivers. configured the /etc/X11/xorg.conf (using the nvidia application) and restarted. My second monitor has beeoted up and it recognised by the computer.. one weird thing though
<[-Haza-]> the desktop of the second monitor is black and i cannot drag any windows across. also.. the mouse icon changes when i pan from my maim monitor to the second one (the icon changes to a low graphic X)
<[-Haza-]> Any thoughts what this might be? Even a pointer on what to google would help at this point :)
<[-Haza-]> *whew*
<donkeycart> Check your refresh rates...
<donkeycart> I had a similar issue and found that my refresh was set wrong for the second monitor
<donkeycart> so it wouldn't come out of powersave
<[-Haza-]> donkeycart: Cheers for the reply but the moniter IS on
<[-Haza-]> and i can move my mouse into it
<[-Haza-]> I just can't drag windows into it (even though i can move my mouse)
<[-Haza-]> and the mouse pointer icon changes
<[-Haza-]> to a black and white X
<donkeycart> AH.. misunderstood..  funky resolution settings on the second monitor perhaps?
<[-Haza-]> both moniters are the same model and they both worked on the live CD
<nowth> have you configured xorg.conf for twinview or separate X screens?
<[-Haza-]> donkeycart: hmm, nope. The resolutions are the same for each :)
<[-Haza-]> nowth: Umm two secs
<[-Haza-]> nowth: Seperate
<[-Haza-]> they technically are seperate..
<[-Haza-]> :)
<[-Haza-]> nowth: donkeycart: i can paste the xorg.conf if it helps at all?
<nowth> you could try twinview if that's at all like what you want (one desktop stretching across two monitors)
<[-Haza-]> nowth: Oh o misunderstood then
<[-Haza-]> i assumed twinview was the same on both screens
<nowth> nope!
<nowth> it's named a bit confusingly.
<[-Haza-]> nowth: Ahh, okay. Lets give that a try
<nowth> good luck
<[-Haza-]> Cheers, i think i will delete the xorg.conf, regenerate it and try to set it again
<n8w1ng> hey
<n8w1ng> im tryin to install db2 but i keep gettin this error rite after runin ./dbsetup : The DISPLAY variable is not set properly.  Ensure that the DISPLAY variable is set properly and that permissions are set properly to open windows on the display specified, then rerun the command.
<n8w1ng> ive tried this: export DISPLAY=myIP:0.0 but it doesnt make any difference,still gettin that error
<n8w1ng> anyone?
<[-Haza-]> nowth: Still there?
<nowth> yes
<[-Haza-]> nowth: Sir! i owe you a beer! :D
<[-Haza-]> Thank you
<nowth> you're welcome!
<[-Haza-]> The naming is very strange though i'll give you that
<[-Haza-]> The wrong way round for sure
<nowth> yes, it sounds like two cloned outputs.
<[-Haza-]> nowth: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=84726 :D
<nowth> how spacious!
<[-Haza-]> Heheh, indeed. Some might say (i say) a little too spacious
<[-Haza-]> Last time i take advice of what moniter to buy from a friend
<nowth> can't really have enough space...
<nowth> or not too much, at any rate
<[-Haza-]> nowth: Heheh. Thanks again buddy. Much appreciated
<nowth> dual monitors is the one thing I always get to work. heh
<fabio123> [-Haza-]: you do have a good vision...
<fabio123> but that isn't kde 4.4, is it?
<[-Haza-]> fabio123: Umm, its umm
<[-Haza-]> 9.10, downloaded it about a week or so ago
<[-Haza-]> no idea what version of KDE
<[-Haza-]> ahh, 4.3.2
<[-Haza-]> fabio123: Is that such a bad thing or...?
<pucko-> n8w1ng, ok, this is a stupid solution, but have you tried just ssh to your box locally? at least the display properties are set up correctly for you.
<fabio123> [-Haza-]: kde 4.4 looks better, even more with compix+emerald with the air theme
<nowth> I don't see much of a difference, except it's buggier so far
<nowth> ok,  you can get framed window titles...
<fabio123> nowth: u are right
<[-Haza-]> I think i'll hold off for the time being then :)
<nowth> upgrade to the latest 4.3.x release, at least
<Benkinooby> i everybody. i lsot the home folder (link) that was in my desktop folder. how can i get it again (with this special home-folder-symbol)?
<Benkinooby> lsot = lost
<[-Haza-]> hmm, whats the best way to get the flash plugin these days?
<[-Haza-]> via Adobe? the repository?
<BluesKaj> [-Haza-], sudo apt-get install falshplugin-nonfree
<BluesKaj> err flashplugin-nonfree
<[-Haza-]> BluesKaj: Heey that will work perfectly thank you
<[-Haza-]> :)
<Benkinooby> hi, i want the (link? to) my homefolder in my desktop folder back , like the
<Benkinooby> http://hanswchen.files.wordpress.com/2009/01/folderview.png shows
<[-Haza-]> Benkinooby: rick click on your desktop and add widget
<[-Haza-]> then add a folder view
<[-Haza-]> BluesKaj: Got the flash player installed but no sound for some reason :s Thoughts?
<Benkinooby> [-Haza-]:  for this one i have allready.. i just want the home-folder sybol back
<[-Haza-]> Benkinooby: symbol?
<Benkinooby> [-Haza-]: the link i posted... you can see the "Home" folder in the Folder View wdget, that displays the desktop, right?
<[-Haza-]> Sure
<Benkinooby> [-Haza-]: i don't have this "Home" in my Desktop folder anymore
<[-Haza-]> Benkinooby: Oh i see
<Benkinooby> [-Haza-]:  i tried links and everything that came to my mind... but it always mixes "Home" (which is /home/username) and /home
<[-Haza-]> Benkinooby: Hmm, im not quite sure to be honest
<Benkinooby> [-Haza-]: i don't know how to recreate it... can you tell me, if it is a link or a *.desktop file?
<Benkinooby> [-Haza-]: do you have it? when u rightclick on it, what do you see?
<[-Haza-]> Benkinooby: Im afraid this is a new install (as of a couple of hours ago) kubuntu 9.10 and i do not have that icon in my desktop folder view
<Benkinooby> [-Haza-]: it's there by standard... folder view on Desktop, then it should be there, like the link i posted
<[-Haza-]> Im sure it should. Ive seen it in the past but i assure you.. its not here now
<Benkinooby> [-Haza-]: :/
<[-Haza-]> Benkinooby: How about this
<iconmefisto> Benkinooby: in dolphin, right-click and Create New > Link to location (URL) and put in location $HOME
<Izinucs> Benkinooby: it took me a while to figure this one out as well.. but I have the answer.
<[-Haza-]> its not exactly right but...
<[-Haza-]> oh.. there you go then :)
<Izinucs> Benkinooby: like iconmefisto said.. do that but instead of $HOME I use ~/<my name>
<Benkinooby> Izinucs: hmm.. douesn't work for me
<iconmefisto> Benkinooby: or create a file with these contents and you won't have to reset the icon: http://pastebin.ca/1795839
<Benkinooby> iconmefisto: yes!!! that did it! wow! thank you
<Izinucs> Benkinooby: you mean right mouse click in a blank area of the desktop (box) and "Create New" > "Link to location (URL) and put in ~/Benkinooby??  When I do it and enter the tilde "~" it automatically show my default /home name.
<Benkinooby> [-Haza-]: thanks for your help
<Benkinooby> Izinucs:  also thanks for your help
<Benkinooby> Izinucs: let me try
<Benkinooby> Izinucs: this wrks too, but it will be like a normal folder... this small whit house on the folder symbol will be missing...
<Izinucs> Benkinooby: I never noticed that because I've never seen it (small white house).. I wonder what that house means (uh.. /home?) .. glad it worked.
<Benkinooby> Izinucs: give me a sev, then i will pastebin a pic...
<Benkinooby> sorry quassel crashed
<Benkinooby> Izinucs: http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/4104/folders.png
<Benkinooby> Izinucs: this is what is my point... the very left one is what i wanted all the time
<Izinucs> Benkinooby: interesting..probably because you used the $HOME value.. mine is just a blue folder with my /home name below it.. fortunately I'm the only user on the machine so there's no confusion.
<iconmefisto> Benkinooby: the line Icon=user-home determines the icon used
<izzyb> anyone know what happened to partimage in the repositories?
<nOStahl> hi guys, i think i got 4.4 working
<nOStahl> checked about/kde and says 4.4 now finally
<Benkinooby> iconmefisto: seems your name is indicationg your knowledge in this area ;)
<nOStahl> its not the netbook version anymore though
<nOStahl> any ideas what happened in the upgrade
<Benkinooby> Izinucs: for me it was more an estetical reason (in the beginning, in the end i didn't want to believe that i am not capable of creating an icon ;) )
<iconmefisto> !info partimage
<ubottu> partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 276 kB, installed size 964 kB
<Benkinooby> to me this thesktop icons versus links versus real folders is very confusing, especially in combination with folder view widget
<izzyb> iconmefisto: I'm not finding it with apt-cache, and I have all the apt sources uncommented in /etc/apt/sources.list
<izzyb> I've installed it in the past, but first noticed it was missing last week some time
<Benkinooby> izzyb: what are you looking for?
<izzyb> partimage
<Benkinooby> izzyb: so sudo aptitude install partimage doesn't give you anything?
<iconmefisto> izzyb: gotta be a problem with sources.list
<izzyb> k, sorry, on phone, bbiab
<Benkinooby> izzyb:this is my sources.list http://pastebin.com/d4e993e9d i have partimage in my repo
<nOStahl> hey guys i installed 4.4 and now the netbook stuff isnt there anymore
<nOStahl> how do i get it back
<iconmefisto> nOStahl: just guessing, but maybe try reinstalling kubuntu-netbook ?
<nOStahl> k
<nOStahl> says its already at newest version
<iconmefisto> sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-netbook
<nOStahl> k
<nOStahl> k brb testing
<hazamonzo> hey folks. Whats a good Kubuntu backup application? Im pretty sure i used to use something like kbackup
<nOStahl_> no affect
<nOStahl_> just rebooted
<nOStahl_> still looks like standard kde desktop
<iconmefisto> nOStahl_: try reinstalling kubuntu-netbook-default-settings ?
<nOStahl_> sudo apt-get --reinstall install kubuntu-netbook-default-settings ?
<iconmefisto> nOStahl_: other way round: install --reinstall
<nOStahl_> k
<nOStahl_> done do i have to do full reboot or just logout/login
<nOStahl_> brb
<iconmefisto> nOStahl_: probably just logout. maybe restart X before logging in
<nOStahl> k did that and restarted
<nOStahl> still noaffect
<Benkinooby> nOStahl: hmm. i was reading about this netbook kde thing... isn't it just a widget?
<nOStahl> not sure
<nOStahl> it had a top bar
<nOStahl> and some widgets and stuff
<nOStahl> now i just got the bottom bar standard kde 4.4 stuff
<iconmefisto> nOStahl: what if you alt+F2 and type plasma-netbook ?
<nOStahl> testing
<nOStahl> that pulled up the stuff
<nOStahl> still hve bottom bar though hrmm
<iconmefisto> nOStahl: killall plasma-desktop
<Benkinooby> nOStahl: froma what i read @ http://www.kde.org/workspaces/plasmanetbook/ there are 2 main directions: plasma desktop and plasma netbook. (you can see it on the very top of the site)
<nOStahl> so can i have apt remove plasma-desktop
<nOStahl> save some space on my ssd
<Benkinooby> nOStahl: this one is very intersting http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=83665
<Benkinooby> nOStahl: it is about changing from netbook to desktop... but in the end it should be the same procedure....
<Benkinooby> nOStahl: the second page of this thread gives the solution
<nOStahl> k
<nOStahl> just did sudo apt-get remove plasma-desktop
<Benkinooby> nOStahl: what is the result=
<Benkinooby> ?
<nOStahl> doing reboot now to test brb
<Benkinooby> izzyb: how far?
<izzyb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/375862/ 8up-uu[99Miro prompted me on first start with something in unknown language. what was the prompt about?[-\\p]=8i-upp[u88888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888000000'
<izzyb> 7=
<dorkface> Hi all.  Is there a way to keep a widget on top at all times, like you can with windows?
<iconmefisto> dorkface: there's a program called plasmoidviewer that you can use, and make the plasmoidviewer window "always on top" and "no border"
<dorkface> iconmefisto: Thanks.  Is that installed by default, or would I have to apt-get it?
<iconmefisto> dorkface: I think it's installed by default
<iconmefisto> dorkface: plasmoidviewer --list will show a list of widgets
<poyntz> after the latest update kopete doesn't work.. pls help!
<xakajk> hello
<poyntz> hi
<xakajk> kubuntu in spanish?
<iconmefisto> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Benkinooby> izzyb: our sources.list are quite the same, except for your partner repo, wich shouldnt be a point
<xakajk> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/375881/
<xakajk> hel
<xakajk> p
<Benkinooby> izzyb: if you are still looking for partimage i'd like to ask u something. type to console "sudo aptitude install part" and then press the tab-button several times
<Benkinooby> izzyb: you shuld get a list of all possibilities with "part" in the beginning and partimage should be among
<nOStahl> k had to make a bash script in .kde/autostart to get it to load plasma-netbook
<Benkinooby> nOStahl: did the forum-link work?
<nOStahl> aye
<Benkinooby> nOStahl: :) thanks be to google
<nOStahl> hehe
<iconmefisto> nOStahl: in /usr/share/autostart there should be some .desktop files. see if you have one that refers to kubuntu-netbook
<nOStahl> looking
<xakajk> i'm have problem MuSE
<xakajk> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/375885/
<loocasss> hey all, i have a litle problem... i cant see gtk apps with gtk-theme, for some reason everytime i change the apearance in the properties it doesnt change the gtk apps look, i dont know what to do, ive deleted rm -rf .* but still cant change them, i dont know what im suposed to do, is there any way to delete all saved configurations?
<Benkinooby> loocasss: i don't get you... you CAN'T see gtk-apps but you know, that their look doesn't change?
<loocasss> Benkinooby: no sorry, i can run them, but i cant theme them... in system preferences i check qtcurve and apps dont take that look...
<Benkinooby> xakajk: no idea... sorry :/
<poyntz> anyone?
<poyntz> kopete segmentation fault 11
<loocasss> Benkinooby: i dont know where ubuntu saves a backup copy of configurations and that stuff so i can delete them
<poyntz> Executable: kopete PID: 3197 Signal: 11 (Segmentation fault)
<Benkinooby> poyntz: do you have the facebook-plugin installed?
<poyntz> Benkinooby: yaaaa
<Benkinooby> poyntz: disable it or remove it and try again
<poyntz> Benkinooby: sorry but i wudn't kno how to do that
<poyntz> is it a package? or do i hav to modify a config file?
<loocasss> no one?
<Benkinooby> loocasss: one sec...
<Benkinooby> loocasss: are u unsing an english system?
<Benkinooby> using
<loocasss> Benkinooby: spanish
<Benkinooby> loocasss: so you got system settings and the appearance?
<Benkinooby> the = then
<loocasss> Benkinooby: yeah
<Benkinooby> poyntz: rightklick on the kopete symbol in the systembar and choose "configure"
<poyntz> Benkinooby: the kopete symbol won't show cause of the seg fault
<poyntz> i just uninstalled kopete-facebook then
<Benkinooby> poyntz: yes, try this... the facebook-plugin caused a lot of troubles for me
<poyntz> Benkinooby: it worked :)
<Benkinooby> loocasss: so if u change the stye
<poyntz> Benkinooby: thanks
<Benkinooby> poyntz: no problem
<poyntz> Benkinooby: so if i want to get facebook bak what should i do?
<Benkinooby> loocasss: if u change the style it accepts?
<poyntz> Benkinooby: is there another package you downloaded?
<Benkinooby> poyntz: wait until new version of the plugin is released or use ppa
<poyntz> no worries. thanks for the help :)
<loocasss> Benkinooby: nope, when i close system preferences and open it again, its empty
<Benkinooby> poyntz: no prob again... i still have facebook in kopete disabled
<Benkinooby> loocasss: woha....
<loocasss> Benkinooby: any ideas?
<Benkinooby> loocasss: can u send me a screenshot?
<Benkinooby> loocasss: or better, upload to some pastebin website?
<Benkinooby> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<loocasss> Benkinooby: i choose one style, apply it, it doesnt do it... simple
<Benkinooby> loocasss: ah, ok... and u tried different styles and none of them worked...
<Ev0luti0n_> damn it
<Ev0luti0n_> i fuckin hate quassel
<loocasss> Benkinooby: none...
<Ev0luti0n_> using this shit for the first time... dunno how can anyone use this fuckin shit, instead of konversation
<loocasss> Benkinooby: i have .gtkrc-2.0-kde4 and ive changed it to -2.0 and then back to -kde4 but no effect
<iconmefisto> !language | Ev0luti0n_
<ubottu> Ev0luti0n_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<loocasss> !configuration
<Ev0luti0n_> lulz
<Benkinooby> loocasss: this prob is too difficult for me... i even can't guess sorry
<Benkinooby> Ev0luti0n_: so why do u use it?
<Ev0luti0n_> cuz since i've upgraded KDE to 4.4 through the backports, Konversation got so slow to use that i can barely type
<Ev0luti0n_> dunno whats wrong
<Ev0luti0n_> tried disabling logging, but didn't solve it...
<Ev0luti0n_> performance seems down a bit...
<Ev0luti0n_> on the gfx side, with this new version.
<Ev0luti0n_> I love the beautiness of the new kde... but....
<Ev0luti0n_> some things are not quite there yet
<Benkinooby> ok, see ya! my battery is low
<Ev0luti0n_> cya
<iconmefisto> Ev0luti0n_: just installed konversation here (kde4.4) and it seems fine. maybe purge konversation and reinstall with default settings?
<Ev0luti0n_> hmmmm
<Ev0luti0n_> that would be a good idea! haven't tried that out yet
<poyntz> can i uninstall dragon player or will that stuff up kde?
<Ev0luti0n_> and what about performance issues? And user management? and akonadi?
<Ev0luti0n_> i don't like that much the way kde 4.4 works right now
<Ev0luti0n_> i had a few errors after upgrading.. not to mention it was a bitch to start after upgrading from the backports
<Ev0luti0n_> lol, i lost my grub settings and the distro didn't book
<Ev0luti0n_> *boot
<iconmefisto> poyntz: you should be able to remove dragonplayer
<iconmefisto> poyntz: why do you want to uninstall it?
<Guest13278> Can someone giveme a hand here? I installed flash player and it works fine, but I can't use Hulu. what should I do?
<Guest13278> Is anyone there?
<Guest13278> Can someone help me upgrade flashplayer?
<iconmefisto> Guest13278: what version do you have?
<Guest13278> I'm operating on Kubuntu and I thought I had the most recent
<Guest13278> because everything relatedto flash is working
<Guest13278> but I can't get Hulu towork
<Guest13278> and the sudo I found online isn't working
<iconmefisto> Guest13278: http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ will tell you what version you have. mine says 10,0,42,34 but the latest is 10.0.45.2
<izzyb> oops, sorry about the gibberish above... my daughter must have got to the keyboard when I walked away...
<izzyb> Looks like I missed <Benkinooby>
<izzyb> So it seems that partimage is available but not on my systems for some reason
<izzyb> is it possible that the canadian repositories are somehow missing it?
<izzyb> That's the only difference I seen between my sources.list and the one Benkinooby posted
<izzyb> well, the main difference...
<izzyb> Anyone from canada able to check if partimage is available?
<izzyb> apt-cache search partimage only lists partimage-doc
<izzyb> This is my sources.list   ---  http://pastebin.com/d4e993e9d
<izzyb> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/partimage
<izzyb> Looks like it should be in Universe, but doesn't show up for me
<iconmefisto> izzyb: tried a different download server? (from kpackagekit settings)
<izzyb> iconmefisto: I was just looking for a different mirror actually
<juacom99> hi can someone please help me with a grub problem
<juacom99> i'm trying to set my grub to double boot
<iconmefisto> izzyb: I just tried the first canadian mirror listed in kpackagekit (ftp.cs.mun.ca) and I still have partimage installable
<juacom99> i manage to fix
<juacom99> kubuntu grub after windows install
<juacom99> this are my partitions
<juacom99> http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/8413/grub.png
<juacom99> and this is the entery on my menu.lst
<juacom99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/375910/
<juacom99> i can'f find that is wrong
<izzyb> I'm still waiting for kpackagekit to update after switching to the main servers
<juacom99> i get error reading disk when i select windows
<izzyb> Hmm, still not getting them.
<izzyb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/375914/
<izzyb> That's my new sources.list
<izzyb> still only see partimage-doc when I do apt-cache search partimage
<izzyb> I've done an apt-get update
<izzyb> iconmefisto: I'm trying the mirror you tested
<iconmefisto> izzyb: that one was really slow, but I'm in australia not canada
<izzyb> it is slow, even from canada :(
<CartoonCat> Hellos
<CartoonCat> I am having a issue with the xne package, cnee keeps reporting bad input from record
<izzyb> iconmefisto: I'm trying a different canadian mirror.  that one failed twice for me :(
<izzyb> hmm, still no go
<izzyb> something is very wrong.  I wonder if my ISP has some kind of caching going on
<izzyb> you'd think switching mirrors would have bypassed something like that though
<izzyb> I'll have to try more tomorrow.  I need to find a pillow
<izzyb> very odd problem, and on 3 fresh installs now.  I'll try from a different ISP tomorrow
<darthanubis> looks like the updates to KDE4.4 have calm a bit?
<berserker> Hello, I have a problem and was wondering if anyone knew how to fix it. I have been getting an error  and it says  KTTSD faild to start. Would anyone know what that is and a way to fix it, Thank you =]
<vbgunz> anybody here upgrade to 4.4 and use konqueror for the web? check this out and tell me if you get almost ten prompts for server authentication. could a site fail so badly or is this konquerors fault? https://twitter.com/ThatKevinSmith/status/9079110598
<berserker> Anyone?
<OsamaK> What's the debugging package of KMail?
<Bonster> anyone got strigi to start?
<iconmefisto> Bonster: you mean in 4.4 ?
<Bonster> yea
<jazmac> I need some help recovering my kubuntu desktop after updating to KDE 4.4
<jazmac> When I log on, all I get is what looks like an outline of the log in box but no desktop, no icons, no toolbar
<jazmac> I don't know what to do next
<jazmac> Any help??
<jazmac> Is this thing on?
<iconmefisto> jazmac: what I did is boot recovery mode and go to root console, then apt-get purge kdm, then apt-get install kdm, then reboot
<darthanubis> Bonster: of course
<Bonster> am i missing something then?
<Bonster> checked the box
<Bonster> didnt do nothing
<darthanubis> better than getting an error
<darthanubis> and something always does something
<darthanubis> it it runs there is evidence of that
<darthanubis> if it does not run, there is also evidence of such action
<darthanubis> look into that
<Bonster> ?
<Bonster> so u saying u donno?
<yeager_> hello
<yeager_> i have a dell dimension 5100 and i just installed kubuntu on it
<yeager_> my problem is i have no sound
<yeager_> can anyone help me
<yeager_> ?
<yeager_> hello?
<rethus1> on kde autostart..  i can add programms.. how can i add a programm which should executed by root?
<rethus1> cause kubuntu has no root
<yeager_> whats the name of the user you typed when you first installed kubuntu?
<yeager_> what ever it is thats root
<yeager_> its just not called root
<rethus1> i typed samuel, but now i use suther (which is also admin
<iconmefisto> yeager_: in systemsettings > multimedia, do you get sound if you try the "test" button?
<Bonster> think is sudo
<rethus1> so can i "execute as other user" and then type suther into this field to get an password-request for my own user
<Bonster> if u wanna run stuff as root
<yeager_> no i get no sound i get an error message
<yeager_> i have hda intel
<yeager_> it tells me that it does not work
<yeager_> anyone know the fix?
<Bonster> yeager_, maybe try update pluseaudio?
<yeager_> how do i do that?
<Bonster> yeager_, http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/upgrade-pulseaudio-to-version-0921-in.html
<iconmefisto> yeager_: has it ever worked in kubuntu?
<yeager_> no it never worked
<iconmefisto> yeager_: this might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616845
<Bonster> anyone got the other desktop activity features? like newspaper view
<Bonster> ..etc
<nonameNN> Bonster: are u askin if they work with 4.4?
<Bonster> oh was wondering why it was missing
<Bonster> but i figure it out
<rethus1> i have installed nfs on xubuntu, and now i try to access with my kubuntu-pc in same network.
<Bonster> had to install the plasma-netbook
<rethus1> how can i do`
<zubin71> hi im using kubuntu on karmic. theres a bug. i lock the screen, the screen goes blank. i touch the mouse i see the login box. suppose i dont type anything and wait, suddenly the whole desktop shows up. im asked for the password, nevertheless a person has the chance to see the desktop
<zubin71> i feel this is a bug, and id like to contribute to its fix in any way i can
<zubin71> any help, pointers?
<nonameNN> zubin71: check if u have all configured well... plus kde 4.4 is out, what version are u using?
<zubin71> nonameNN configured?
<zubin71> nonameNN most are the default settings
<nonameNN> zubin71: nevermind, what version of kde are u using'
<zubin71> nonameNN 4.3
<zubin71> nonameNN any way to easily upgrade to 4.4?
<nonameNN> zubin71: well... its easy--- sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<zubin71> thnkx
<nonameNN> zubin71: noo problem, its way better 4.4 than 4.3
<zubin71> nonameNN : cant wait to get started using it! :)
<nonameNN> zubin71: its cool a litle bit faster... i some times miss gnome though
<zubin71> nonameNN : i see... i dont miss gnome that much tho... however my knetmanager does not connect to wifi. so i use gnomes nm-applet in KDE
<zubin71> any idea y that happens?
<nonameNN> zubin71: well... could be a lot of stuff... just try upgrading kde and try again
<zubin71> suer
<zubin71> sure
<zubin71> nonameNN are you a developer/user?
<nonameNN> zubin71: user
<zubin71> nonameNN : cool...
<zubin71> nonameNN : well, thankx again for all the help; have a nice day!
<Condoulo> is there any way I can force the upgrade of a package?
<nonameNN> zubin71: no problem but its night here
<Condoulo> (preferably via the command line)
<iconmefisto> Condoulo: what package won't upgrade?
<Condoulo> iconmefisto: a bunch of packages needed for KDE4.4 - but, I did a little research and found I needed to upgrade them via dist-upgrade.
 * Condoulo hopes this fixes the issues I've been having
<Condoulo> brb.
<|MA|> hi all
<mick_> salut
<mick_> y'aurai t il un pro du grub ici ?
<iconmefisto_> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<mick_> oups sorry ;-)
<mick_> I will go on the french one
<|MA|> acroread doesn't work with amd64 ?
<|MA|> i get : acrobat reader 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<|MA|> any ideas ?
<|MA|> with kubuntu 9.10 amd64
<archish> hello?
<oursblanc38> bonjour
<mick_> hello
<buckfast> Hey. I booted up my computer this morning and got a window box saying one or more audio devices had been removed and would I like KDE to forget about them. Audio no longer works for programs like Amarok. It worked fine just yesterday however.
<nonameNN> im sure im not the only one whos missing the screensavers on kde 4.4???
<MaximB> hi people
<MaximB> does KDE4.4 available for Kubuntu via backports or not yet ?
<MaximB> I mean the "final" kde4.4
<buckfast> MaximB: Its available
<MaximB> cool
<MaximB> buckfast:  there is no problem installing it on Ubuntu right ? (I didn't install Kubuntu)
<Tm_T> MaximB: Kubuntu and Ubuntu are the same in that sense
<Tm_T> MaximB: see http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4
<MaximB> whu sc ?
<MaximB> *why
<|MA|> is the acroread package: acroread_9.3-1karmic1_amd64.deb known to work ?
<|MA|> i get :
<Tm_T> MaximB: http://dot.kde.org/2009/11/24/repositioning-kde-brand
<|MA|> acroread
<|MA|> /opt/Adobe/Reader9/Reader/intellinux/bin/acroread: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<buckfast> Tryed restarting KDE but the analog sound device is still grayed out in multimedia settings and not working
<mick_> as it seems there is some people here maybe I will found some help ! I have installed two Linux OS on an external HDD, it was working fine but since I've updated the kernel of one of the two I canno't launch the other one
<mick_> grub say me an error like ' you must load the kernel first'
<|MA|> buckfast, try playing with alsamixer with the controls set to the max
<buti> what happened to the system monitor plasmoid in kde 4.4? i can't set the color anymore, nor remove the text ...
<buti> this is absolutely not nice when used in the panel
<buckfast> |MA|: you mean kmixer? for some reason the audio works in mplayer.
<|MA|> buckfast alsamixer
<Tm_T> buckfast: set KDE to use pulseaudio if you use it elsewhere
<|MA|> i had the same problem
<buckfast> |MA|: I dont have alsamixer. It worked fine just yesterday, I didnt change anything. When i start amarok for example, it says that the analog audio device is not working
<|MA|> for me vlc would work, nothing else
<|MA|> now, audio works as expected
<Tm_T> buckfast: sounds to me thatsound device is reserved by, my bet, pulseaudio
<|MA|> happened to be some audio control settings, which were turned down quite much
<buckfast> Tm_T: The preferred sound device in settings->multimedia is the analog device, but its grayed out there
<Tm_T> buckfast: yes, because that device is reserved by some process, and I would blame pulseaudio
<buckfast> Tm_T: What should I do then, uninstall pulseaudio?
<|MA|> buckfast install alsa-utils, which will give you alsamixer
<Tm_T> |MA|: this is not volume level issue
<|MA|> TmT I had the same issue
<buckfast> Tm_T: when I set pulseaudio as the preferreed device, it doesnt work either
<|MA|> I tried to never ends with pulse audio
<|MA|> it never worked
<Tm_T> buckfast: yeah, pulseaudio is bit hard to get working if it doesn't work rightaway
<|MA|> and pulse audio is real shit to work with
<Tm_T> buckfast: try stopping it
<buckfast> Tm_T: I think the problem started with upgrading to kde4.4
<Tm_T> |MA|: please watch your language
<|MA|> the daemon stops responding
<buckfast> Tm_T: How do I stop it
<Tm_T> buckfast: run "pactl exit"
<buckfast> Tm_T: not installed it says
<Tm_T> buckfast: hum, so it might not be pulseaudio taking the device, brrrh
 * Tm_T hates these sound mess
<Tm_T> !sound | buckfast
<ubottu> buckfast: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<|MA|> buckfast try doing a test with your audio device, with insystem settings
<buckfast> |MA|: doesnt work
<buckfast> Can't hear any sounds at all
<|MA|> is the sound driver module loaded ?
<buckfast> Tm_T: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav works
<buckfast> Dunno
<Tm_T> weird
<Tm_T> I really don't know much about soundsystems these days ):
<|MA|> ok, looks exactly like your volume is turned down
<|MA|> use alsamixer
<Tm_T> that doesn't explain why device is greyed out in list
<|MA|> after fiddling with alsamixer, you kmix later on
<|MA|> I get that message to with kde
<|MA|> saying that the device doesn't work
<|MA|> and using the digital device instead
<|MA|> using a ALC889 codec
<|MA|> in the end it works real fine
<|MA|> i just had to change the volume levels
<buckfast_> i'll try restarting
<aperson> is there a way to disable activities in kde 4.4?
<Tm_T> aperson: you need one activity atleast, what you want to disable really?
<|MA|> tm_t any idea about the acroread issue ?
<Tm_T> no, sorry, I don't use it
<aperson> well, then disable all other activities and get rid of the ability to zoom out?
<aperson> and remove any other ability to switch between activities?
<Tm_T> I wonder if kiosktools offers any such functionality
<aperson> I can look into it
<poyntz> iconmefisto_: i want to remove dragonplayer cause all it plays are dvds... i hav to use mplayer for practically everything. given mplayer does dvds as well, no point having dragonplayer...
<aperson> my system comes to a crawl when I've accidentally zoomed out
<poyntz> iconmefisto_: but i've heard that removing dragonplayer stuffs up kde
<poyntz> or atleast kubuntu
<aperson> what's the reason behind removing it?  just set your preferred player as the default
<Tm_T> also removing it won't save much disk space either
<raymears_> hello everyone, small question(using kde 4.4 from BACKPORTS): i've installed kttsd and also some festival packages, yet there are no speakers to choose from, in system settings/accessibility and it also tells me "kttsd is not running" inspite ps ax | grep ktts saying:  "2747 ?        S      0:00 /usr/bin/kttsd"
<buckfast> |MA|: its deifinitely not an alsamixer problem
<buckfast> mplayer plays audio just fine
<buckfast> means that KDE audio settings are messed up somewhere
<raymears_> what else should i install? i have kttsd, a couple of festivox-speakers and also kdeaccesibility
<buckfast> When I try to remove pulseaudio stuff it also seems to want to remove kde4.4 as it says its dependencies
<|MA|> buckfast some of those dependencies are really horrible.
<|MA|> unistalled postfix and gkrellm wouldn't start up
<Condoulo> ok, I am having a problem where I am not getting any sound from Amarok
<raymears_> nobody knows their way around kttsd around here? :(
<Tm_T> not me, haven't used in few years now
<aperson> I've only ever used espeak, and that was minimally
<raymears_> i don't need it either. i just want to get it working. damn ocd
<Tm_T> raymears_: aye, don't know how it works these days, try asking in #kde (:
<raymears_> can't just leave it like that. i know it worked some time ago, in jaunty
<raymears_> i think it is a distro-related issue
<Tm_T> still won't hurt asking
<raymears_> yeah. i'll do that
<raymears_> thanks
<buckfast> Tm_T: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=26a35a979ff6f86fd0979db6e95f87160b66093c
<buckfast> anything wrong there?
<Tm_T> buckfast: seems ~ok to me, though I'm not very familiar with that kind of stuff
<buckfast> Tm_T: What should I do then?
<frodoleggins> hi, someone knows why an update (python-qt4) wants to remove my kubuntu desktop
<buckfast> Tm_T: I went through the troubleshooting page but everything seemed to work according to that
<Tm_T> buckfast: hmmmh, add another user and try if that another user has it all working
<buckfast> for some reason i have python-qt4 in blocked updates
<Tm_T> ...
<frodoleggins> buckfast: me too
<buckfast> frodoleggins: upgraded to kde4.4 did you?
<frodoleggins> buckfast: if you try to force the upgrade aptitude tell you that have to remove kubuntu-desktop and many other packages
<frodoleggins> buckfast: i've upgraded  2 days ago
<buckfast> Yeah so did I
<buckfast> I think I messed up my audio with the upgrade to kde4.4
<frodoleggins> mine works fine
<buckfast> Did you have to force some package installations on the upgrade?
<Condoulo> buckfast: My audio works fine except in Amarok =/
<frodoleggins> Condoulo: mine works fine also in amarok :p
<buckfast> Mine also worked fine yesterday
<buckfast> But today it decided to stop working
<Condoulo> frodoleggins: do you have Pulseaudio installed?
<frodoleggins> Condoulo: I don't
<Condoulo> frodoleggins: the package manager says I don't have it installed - yet the Audio config settings still shows it on the list
 * Condoulo reboots
<ReadySetGo> hi, i have some final questions before installing kubuntu, is there anyone available to answer them?
<alvin> !anyone | ReadySetGo
<ubottu> ReadySetGo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ReadySetGo> k, which WinRAR replacer should i use?
<frodoleggins> ReadySetGo: ark
<ReadySetGo> µTorrent is next
<frodoleggins> ktorrent
<ReadySetGo> notepad
<frodoleggins> cmon
<frodoleggins> are you serious??
<ReadySetGo> yes
<frodoleggins> kate
<ReadySetGo> paint or snipping tool
<alvin> Is there actually something like a 'notepad replacement'?
<frodoleggins> ReadySetGo: gimp
<Tm_T> ReadySetGo: Gimp, Krita or ..
<Tm_T> there's plenty of choices actually
<ReadySetGo> calculator
<frodoleggins> you are joking
<frodoleggins> stop
<Tm_T> !alternative
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<ReadySetGo> im not
<Tm_T> bah
<frodoleggins> you are
<ReadySetGo> no im not, promised
<Tm_T> ReadySetGo: no need to ask, there's already most of the apps you need in default install (:
<frodoleggins> go play with you're windows and stop it
<Tm_T> frodoleggins: ssshhhh
<frodoleggins> *your
<alvin> ReadySetGo: Install, and you'll know why we think you are joking.
<ReadySetGo> but i have questions before ill install
<ReadySetGo> ill limit it then: foxit reader, last program
<frodoleggins> okular
<Tm_T> ReadySetGo: Okular is there, as default
<frodoleggins> and really stop
<ReadySetGo> frodoleggins, whats your problem man?
<Tm_T> ReadySetGo: and have fun discovering what Kubuntu contains, there's a lot of apps already after you have installed, and plenty of more available easily
<alvin> You can't really compare those. Notepad vs Kate? Foxit Reader reads PDF's. Probably works fine, but Okular reads a lot more formats. Paint?
<frodoleggins> you're joking, if you want to try kubuntu install it, and you'll find all the apps you need
<Tm_T> frodoleggins: see msg
<ReadySetGo> frodoleggins, i want to be sure
<Tm_T> ReadySetGo: you can try livecd without installing if you are in doubt
<alvin> Now, can someone tell me if I ran into a bug or if I'm doing something wrong in KDE 4.4. I added an addressbook (IMAP resource), but addresses are not being saved. The error is: No writable resource was found, saving will not be possible. Reconfigure KMail first. (KMail IS configured for use with IMAP groupware functionality)
<ReadySetGo> speaking of, and dont freak out on this again, but i heard and i repeat: HEARD, so im not sure, which is why im asking, that linux cant find every modem?
<alvin> You're using dialup?
<ReadySetGo> im not sure, how do i check?
<ReadySetGo> does 802.11g answer the question?
<alistair> Hello?
<alvin> Not really. You'ew using wifi. Could still be in a combinations with dialu, but it's irrelevant. Wifi is no longer the big problem it once was.
<ReadySetGo> so it will find it? :)
<alvin> Probably
<ReadySetGo> so its not 100% sure, what if?
<viashino> brazilian channel ?
<aperson> !bz
<aperson> err
<alvin> Then it get's interesting :-) There's always ndiswrapper
<alvin> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ReadySetGo> thanks
<aperson> !brazil | viashino
<ubottu> viashino: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<viashino> tnx
<paoligno> Hi. I'm using 9.10 and I can't see the onboard wireless network card. With an older version of kubuntu (maybe 8.10) I could.... what I can do?
<Guest16984> does someone know, how to turn off the "plasma"-messages that arrive at the left bottom of the screen?
<tsimpson> Guest16984: right-click on the "i" icon the the system tray and un-check the "Show notifications" box
<fatum> kubuntu 9.10 worked out great.  Fast install, and everything worked.   I tried to update kde to 4.4 from 4.3, and then on reboot, plasma desktop chrashes each time I login.  I'm going to reinstall kubuntu.  Can someone please provide a guide of updating kde 4.3 to 4.4?
<fatum> <aybe I made a mistake.
<Guest16984> thanks @ tsimpson - it worked ;)
<Exilant> fatum, maybe just wait, then do an update. right now something seems  to be broken
<Exilant> dist-upgrade tries to remove several important packets and so
<fatum> should I reinstall kubuntu?  I won't lose anything important, and it's not useable at the moment
<fatum> I really like kde 4.4 and the plasma desktop.  It's really slick.
<frodoleggins> fatum: try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<fatum> frodoleggins: I just formatted the drive down, after reinstalling should I try that out?
<fatum> also, is the wobbly window effect available for plasma?  I didn't see anything like that
<fatum> in the settings
<frodoleggins> after reinstalling kubuntu has to works right
<frodoleggins> wobbly windows are in desktop effects
<fatum> frodoleggins:  What would be the best method to upgrade to 4.4 after installing?
<Biosftw> Hi i can search with nepomuk via krunner but not via dolphin
<Biosftw> : P how to serach with dolphin
<ubuntuku> everyone please upgrade the packages now :)
<aperson> how can one use rss-glx screensavers in kubuntu?
<Tm_T> ubuntuku: which packages?
<n8w> hey
<n8w> im tryin to install db2 but i keep gettin this errror when i run db2setup : The DISPLAY variable is not set properly.  Ensure that the DISPLAY variable is set properly
<n8w> could any of u help me out with this...
<aperson> try prepending your command with: export DISPLAY=:0.0;
<n8w> aperson, nothin,still the same
<ubuntuku> TmT: sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fatum> what's the best way to upgrade to kde 4.4 after a clean install of kubuntu 9.10?  Last time I attempted, the installation was bricked.
<fatum> Plasma chrashed on login
<Tm_T> ubuntuku: yes, which packages?
<ubuntuku> backport ppa
<Tm_T> ah, you should have mentioned that (:)
<n8w> aperson:  it doesnt make any difference
<n8w> aperson:  any other suggestions?
<Tm_T> n8w: how are you running it?
<n8w> Tm_T:  as a root...../db2setup
<Tm_T> n8w: apparently it wants X session, so login to desktop as your normal user and launch it then with kdesu
<n8w> Tm_T:  when i run it as a user, everythins fine...but i need more than one instance runnin at the same time,so i need to install it as a root
<n8w> Tm_T:  ok,ill try
<koltroll> Guys, I've installed the offical ATI drivers, activated Xinerama so that I can have dual monitors. But now I can't activa composite. I've tried to find info on how to solve this but I just can't find any. All help would be greatly appreciated!
<n8w> Tm_T:  kdesu: command not found
<Dekans> kdesudo
<Tm_T> n8w: kdesudo ?
<n8w> ok sry:/
<n8w> Tm_T:  niceee it works,thx a lot man
<Tm_T> np
<scoopex> hi, the website references the follwing apt-source ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports - what is the corrosponding line for sources.list (my kde package manager is currently broken....)
<fatum> how can you update from kde 4.3 to 4.4?
<fatum> Last time my installation was bricked.
<iconmefisto> scoopex: you can do this: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<scoopex> iconmefisto: cool, thanks - this should be part of the announcement...
<viashino> anyone know why i type ^ twice, and write ^^, and after i open firefox with 500 sites, write ^ ? and how to fix-it ? i love that smile ^^ and i dont like to press ^ 4 times
<ritchie> хехе
<aperson> how can one use rss-glx screensavers in kubuntu?
<Bios> last update from backports killed all deps :| I guess I am not the only one with this problem?
<ubuntuku> Bios: lol :)
<Bios> * Truely I wonder how one can make an insane dep that breaks all and
<Bios> everything when python-qt4 gets bumped from ~karmic3 to ~karmic4
<Guest19185> help me
<Guest19185> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Guest19185> Reading package lists... Done
<Guest19185> Building dependency tree
<Guest19185> Reading state information... Done
<Guest19185> The following packages have been kept back:
<Guest19185>   python-kde4
<FloodBotK1> Guest19185: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bios> at least there is a comment in the package list : E
<viashino> anyone know why i type ^ twice, and write ^^, and after i open firefox with 500 sites, write ^ ? and how to fix-it ? i love that smile ^^ but i dont like to press ^ 4 times
<iconmefisto> viashino: is that supposed to mean anything?
<viashino> what ? ^^ ?
<viashino> is the eyes of a really happy smile
<viashino>  ^^
<viashino> \__/
<Bios> Guest19185 whats ur problem?
<Bios> dont do an dist-upgrade at least it killed my kde :|
<aperson> you're going to have to be much clearer viashino, we're having a hard time understanding exactly what your problem is
<aperson> Bios, I did a dist-upgrade and all I had to do was remove a package to fix the problem
<viashino> yeah ... my english is not that good ... ... gonna try a diferent explain
<Bios> aperson which one?
<aperson> Bios, I'm looking though my bash history
<Bios> thx
<viashino> to do that smile > ^^ < normally have to type ^ twice, but after i open firefox, i need to press ^ 4 times, to do that: ^^
<Bios> are you german viashino?
<viashino> brazilian
<Bios> hrm...
<viashino> with a hangover righ now
<viashino> hehehe
<robin0800> aperson: I think you might need kscreensaver-xsavers package installed
<Guest19185> Bios,  python-kde4:
<Guest19185>   Depends: python-qt4 (<4.7.0-2ubuntu1~karmic3+~) but 4.7.0-2ubuntu1~karmic4~ppa1 is to be installed
<Guest19185> ?
<Bios> well : P tbh I have no idea but sometimes when I use my keyboard with german layout ^ has to be pressed for times because its an accent and not a simple sign oO
<viashino> yeah ...
<Bios> that wont help you i guess : D
<Bios> what ever
<aperson> Bios, actually, I had to install another package, according to my history at least: kde4-window-decorator
<aperson> Bios, that or plasma-desktop
<viashino> but normally, whe is presses ^ once, it waits for a letter, but when you press again, appears that ^^
<Bios> hrm no idea : P
<aperson> Bios, I'm not entirely sure, I just remember having to fix things and it taking a while to figure out just what I needed to fix
<Bios> btw did you find the bad package?
<viashino> can be a weird ram issue ?
<aperson> Bios, I just told you what I did...
<aperson> robin0800, I'll give that a shot
<drag> any body to help me fix my audio please :)
<Bios> ups
<aperson> !ask | drag
<ubottu> drag: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Bios> my bad : P
<Bios> thx aperson i will give it a try
<aperson> robin0800, it's already installed it seems
<drag> okei :) .. my sound card is creative soundblaster 5.1 vx and sound is not coming .. i initialized it on xp but on kubuntu no sound :(
<drag> how to fix it ? :)
<drag> ??
<drag> anyone
<drag> ?
<aperson> !patience | drag
<ubottu> drag: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<drag> ok :)
<b2ag> hi@all
<drag> :)
<b2ag> yesterday i updated the karmic on my laptop to use kde 4.4 from ppa and since then i sometimes get a black flashing screen and all graphics start to become really wired. colored pixels everywhere. is this a bug or a feature?
<aperson> robin0800, it seems I need to create the appropriate desktop files for the screensavers in /usr/share/kde4/services/ScreenSavers/
<aperson> fwiw
<b2ag> i think its somehow a memory corruption/leak and not just the rendering engine because the messed up icons got cached and remain broken after restarting the machine
<pucko-> anyone know why kubuntu wants to remove alot of plasma-packages when upgrading the python-qt4 packages in the recent kde 4.4 repository?
<b2ag> after the last crash a few minutes ago plasma-desktop is not able to start again
<iconmefisto> b2ag: many people are getting that with 4.4 (me included). if you switch to a VT and then back (alt-ctrl-F1 then alt-ctrl-F7) everything goes back to normal.
<b2ag> pucko-: python-qt4 and python-kde from ppa don't like each other in the versions supplied
<pucko-> so is python-kde equivalent to python-qt4?
<b2ag> pucko-: "remove alot of plasma-packages" is the worsest solution to fix it
<b2ag> nope
<pucko-> so how do I fix it? (even though it's not that important)
<terry_> can i get into my restore for my computer through this program?
<b2ag> i had chosen to update python-qt4-dbus, but keep python-qt4 in an older version
 * b2ag is afk now
<alexander> I recently installed Kubuntu 9.10 and immediately upgraded to KDE SC 4.4 through the backports repository, but the error message that Nepomuk is not running is annoying me, in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/507897 it is said I should install virtuoso-server and virtuoso-drivers, but those refuse to install
<oxymoron> pucko-: I just wondered the same thing recently. And is python-q important?
<oxymoron> * python-qt4
<b2ag> alexander: got to system settings and look at desktop search to enable nepomuk
 * b2ag is really afk now
<alexander> b2ag: thanks, I’ll try
<oxymoron> b2ag: Nepomuk and Akonadi does not work btw anyway so :P
<Tm_T> oxymoron: they do
<Tm_T> or should
<pucko-> seems somewhat important for plasma-stuff and some kde stuff, but I assume it will get fixed upstream quite soon anyway
 * oxymoron must have the most beautiful desktop at the moment :P
<oxymoron> Tm_T: Really, why does not KMail work with Akonadi then?
<pucko-> alexander, it should be enough to install virtuoso-nepomuk I think
<oxymoron> Tm_T: It only says, Akonadi and Nepomuk not registered at d-bus
<mb74> hi. on shutdown/reboot i see no splash. instead console messages are shown. how can i enable splash screen for shutdown/reboot?
<alexander> pucko-: virtuoso-nepomuk already was installed, and I don’t see an option in system settings for desktop search
<oxymoron> Btw, while I am still at it, is it possible to skin my Amarok look? I dont like the buttons and layout design, even if the layout itself is aweseom :P
<oxymoron> Tm_T: Maybe it will solve when I install Python-qt4-dbus? :P
<Bios> aperson didnt work :/
<Bios> i cant install plasma-desktop because it says kde workbase is broken or something
<aperson> Bios, did you do a dist-upgrade?
<Bios> yep
<oxymoron> How DO I SOLVE this once and for all: "WARNING: WARNING: /usr/share/pyshared/lsb_release.py is linked but does not belong to any package."? I hate that warning-message
<aperson> Bios, can you alt+f2 and run plasma-desktop ?
<Bios> nope
<Bios> it seems to be uninstalled
<Bios> or something
<Bios> oO
<Bios> its weired
<aperson> Bios, alt+f2 and run konsole
<aperson> from there, run plasma-desktop
<Bios> its not installed anymore it seems the last update removed the installation
<Bios> and i cant reinstall it
<aperson> Bios, humor me?
<Bios> becaus it says that the workbase or something is broken and therefore ...
<Bios> no unfortunally no
<aperson> Bios, you did exactly what I asked?
<aperson> Bios, I need the exact output
<oxymoron> Torch: Why do I get this message when I try to post seomthing in #kde: "[13:23:58] [404] oxymoron #kde Cannot send to channel"?
<Torch> oxymoron: you need to register your nick
<oxymoron> Torch: How do I do that?
<Bios> how to access my linux partition via windows? i guess i could check my bash log then
<oxymoron> Torch: Nickserv?
<Bios> yep
<Torch> oxymoron: google for "freenode register nick" or /msg nickserv help
<Pliskin> Hi, since the last update (KDE 4.4.0), one click displays directly the ^ and it's very annoying, how can I return to "two clicks = one ^" ?
<oxymoron> Torch: Btw, do Y´you have some time to offer and read my posts above regarding python-qt4, Akonadi and Nepomuk?
<robin0800> Pliskin: its under mouse in keyboard &mouse in system settings
<Torch> oxymoron: install virtuoso-nepomuk if you haven't already
<Pliskin> thanks, robin0800 :)
<Torch> oxymoron: no idea about the packaging warning.
<oxymoron> Torch: And when try to isntall python-qt4 adept backend is trying to delete a lot of KDE4.4 packages that I really need :P
<Torch> oxymoron: then the python-qt4 is too old
<Torch> oxymoron: mine is 4.7.0-2ubuntu1~karmic3
<Pliskin> robin0800, I don't talk about the mouse click ^^
<Pliskin> but the ^
<oxymoron> Torch: It tries to install: "4.7.0-2ubuntu1~karmic4~ppa1) ..."
<oxymoron> Torch: I aborted it though
<Torch> oxymoron: use apt-cache policy python-qt4 on a shell to see where it wants to install it from
<Torch> oxymoron: remove that repository
<oxymoron> Torch: "http://paste.ubuntu.com/376151/", what should I do? :P
<Pepcok> hello, could somebody help me? Im new to kubuntu and I accidentally removed the widget thats shows me open programs/windows, how can I restore it? It's not tray
<soee> Pepcok: add to panel Task Manager
<Pepcok> thank you very much
<Pliskin> No one has the same problem with the ^ character ?
<Exilant> Pliskin: since kde 4.4 i can no longer use compose, maybe this is related?
<Pliskin> compose ? composite ?
<iconmefisto> Pliskin: do you have keyboard layouts enabled in systemsettings > regional & language ?
<Pliskin> iconmefisto, yes :)
<fabio123> i want to disable akonadi
<zak_> hi i have downloaded kubuntu,do i have to add some repos as it is the case in opensuse?
<oxymoron> Torch: "http://paste.ubuntu.com/376151/", what should I do? :P
<zak_> hello?????????,
<inclement> zak_: I am no expert, but my understanding is that kubuntu comes with all the repositories you *need*, though you may want to add others for some things
<inclement> You probably do want to enable the nonfree repositories
<inclement> If you haven't already
<inclement> (The default repos only contain completely free programs, no flash etc., I think. There will be an option somewhere in the package manager to add the other repos)
<buckfast> I started amarok without mounting the music parition first, so it shows 0 local files. How can I make it update the list again, restarting it doesnt help
<iconmefisto> buckfast: in the tools menu, update collection
<zak__> hi any body can help me
<zak__> just wanna know if there are some repositories to add in kubuntu ?
<Vroomfondle> there are various PPAs
<zak__> PPA?
<Vroomfondle> zak__: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<Vroomfondle> basically little repositories run by single developers who want to provide specific applications
<zak__> i used to use opensuse , just moved to kububtu , and i need to know what is the package manager we use to install packages
<Vroomfondle> KPackageKit from GUI, or aptitude from command-line
<jepong> hello guys... can't install 64 bit kubuntu karmic... i always get uncompression error on both livecd and alternate installer
<zak__> and waht about kde4 OFFICIAL repos?
<Vroomfondle> zak__: the only repo for newer versions of KDE4 is the backports PPA mentioned in the topic of this channel
<robin0800> zak__: run kpackagekit and look at software sources
<Pliskin> \\===-09876543211qwryuioopp[[]]
<Pliskin> oups
<Pliskin> sorry
<Torch> oxymoron: good question. i don't know. you have the version i have. no idea what the newer one is. i'm not expret enough in  dpkg/apt-get to tell you what to do now.
<oxymoron> Torch: Well I updated now and the developers have been solving the dependecy problems I guess now, so now it works to update qt4 and python-qt4/kde4 :) The only thing that is not stable for the moment is Akonadi and Nepomuk, I cant use my Kmail proerly. Its wine:ing about that Akonadi does not register at D-BUS and AKonadi wines over that Nepomuk isnt started but KDE says it is, quite ironic I must say :D
<Torch> oxymoron: did you uninstall apparmor? it's misconfigured on kubuntu and interferes with akonadi, afaik. (it's also possible to properly configure it if one wants to keep it installed)
<oxymoron> Torch: The solution is to start Kmail, let it crash and start it again and it "works" temporarly :D Oh and btw, when I select actions when moving the mouse pointer to the corners on screen edges in Systemsettings->Apperance somewhere it works for the moement, but when I restart the computer it has been reset, that sucks :( Really nice to move pointer to a croner and then switch to desktop :)
<oxymoron> Torch: Shall I uninstall apparmor?
<Torch> oxymoron: i'd say yes. no idea if they fixed it, but i had to do that a couple of months ago.
<oxymoron> Torch: Alright, I cross my fingers and uninstall apparmor then xD I hope for you that youre right :D
<oxymoron> Torch: What then after I have removed apparmor? :P
<Torch> oxymoron: http://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi
<pucko-> I don't think apparmor is the problem with akonandi anymore. as long as you use mysql-akonandi
<Torch> oxymoron: there are some troubleshooting suggestions on this page.
<oxymoron> Torch: I dont find any? :P I just want a command like "akonadi --fixthisthisplease" :D
<Torch> oxymoron: then no one can help you
<oxymoron> Torch: Btw, I found an awesome package with more than 1300 absolutely amazing icons, Crystal :) They also have kwin style with Crystal which looks, well I cannot find any words for it, its absolutely amazing and window rendering also goes a lot faster ... when I do not use Oxygen theme ... The only thing I miss now is grouping windows in titlebar :P
<pucko-> oxymoron, what errors do you get when you test the db in the akonadi settings?
<oxymoron> Torch: Well, I guess i have to wait until they fix Nepomuk and Akonadi properly :) I hope they fix it until Lucid Dream release :)
<oxymoron> pucko-: I can give you the errorlog in pastebin instead, much easier ;) One sec
<oxymoron> pucko-: Gah damn it, I dont remember path to the config and log files, can you guide me? :P I think there inside ~/.local/share/akonadi somewhere but I dont find them there :P
<pucko-> .local/share/akonadi/db_data/mysql.err ?
<BluesKaj> howdy
<oxymoron> pucko-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/376192/
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: Howdy howdy :P
<BluesKaj> hi oxymoron
<pucko-> that's from last year
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: How are you doing? :)
<pucko-> not sure I understand, is akonadi running already?
<BluesKaj> not bad , how's things with you , oxymoron ?
<oxymoron> pucko-: Haha lol, well I guess it is because mysql.err.old file and not mysql.err because there arent anymore since I removed apparmor xD
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: I´m happy with my new desktop look and my wonderful girl on Valentines day :)
<pucko-> oxymoron, just run the test from the settings-manager of akonadi and look for errors there
<oxymoron> pucko-: Where can I found settings-manager for akonadi then? Akonadi tool is not starting, the GUI I mean
<pucko-> just go to system settings and click your way through
<ubuntu____> can anyone walk me thru restoring grub from within livecd after win7 install?  ive used the web tutorials with no avail
<oxymoron> pucko-: Sorry to say but I cannot found any settings for Akonadi in systemsettings anywhere? :S
<oxymoron> pucko-: Akonadi also says Nepomuk is not running, but its actually do :P
<qwebirc53689> hello
<pucko-> oxymoron, you have kdepim-runtime installed?
<qwebirc53689> howto install driver nvidia gf mx400 on kubuntu 9.10 offline
<qwebirc53689> howto install driver nvidia gf2 mx400 on kubuntu 9.10 offline
<oxymoron> pucko-: yes? :)
<pucko-> oh well. the kcm module should be there then
<robin0800> oxymoron: have you virtuoso-nepomuk package installed?
<oxymoron> robin0800: Yes, of course I have? :P Not of course, but yes I do ;)
<oxymoron> pucko-: I guess its there but some faultyness somewhere llike ther always is? :D I am not sure if its me or some package bug though :P
<robin0800> oxymoron: cant help then because it all works here
<siegie> qwebirc53689: Just download http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/nvidia-glx-185 and get all the needed dependencies.
<oxymoron> robin0800: What KDE, Akonadi, Nepomuk and *buntu versions do you use then? :) I have everything the latest packages of Karmic backports and KDE 4.4 :) Nepomuk has never been working correct since I installed it, the indexxing service worked after some updates but Akonadi does not syncronize with Nepomuk and Kmail fails all the time and says that Nepomuk and Akonadi is not registered at D-Bus? :S
<pucko-> oxymoron, actually. now that you made me look. I can't find it either any more. but I can still reach it from the akonadi systray icon. maybe I remember things wrong.
<oxymoron> pucko-: For me there is no Akonadi systray icon at all xD
<robin0800> oxymoron: this is on lucid alpha2 and did not work until virtuoso-nepomuk package was added
<oxymoron> pucko-: Never mind it was hidden :D
<acidtoi> hi guys, i'm in desperate need of help. Last night (yesterday) I turned off Kub via kickoff Shutdown, as usual, and today the system boots only to the tty2 :P I already used dpkg without any success, upgraded some libraries but still keep booting to console tty2
<acidtoi> and when sudo kdm start nothing happens
<acidtoi> :'(
<oxymoron> robin0800: Yeah but Lucid is more stable with KDE4.4 then Karmic is ... xD It did not work even after I installed virtuoso-nepomuk
<robin0800> acidtoi: try startx
<acidtoi> I spended so much time installing and confiruging this..
<pucko-> oxymoron, you can bring it up with kcmshell4 kcm_akonadi
<acidtoi> robin0800: ok, I'll try, thanx and sorry for my greeness, i'm a n00b
<oxymoron> pucko-: Here is my mysql.err log as you asked me about before :P http://paste.ubuntu.com/376202/
<oxymoron> pucko-: Then Akonadi self-test says: "The Nepomuk search service is not registered at D-Bus which typically means it was not started or encountered a fatal error during startup."
<pucko-> oxymoron, yeah, I had that same problem earlier. took a while to sort out..
<pucko-> never had that dbus error though
<oxymoron> pucko-: How to sort out then? :P
<oxymoron> pucko-: reinstall dbus? :P
<oxymoron> pucko-: And here is my akonadi-server error log: "http://paste.ubuntu.com/376206/"
<oxymoron> pucko-: Then this when it said I should run mysql_upgrade: "http://paste.ubuntu.com/376209/"
<pucko-> I think it was a permission problem in the db. solved it with a little help from the net somewhere..
<oxymoron> pucko-: Do you know something what I could look for on google? :P
<pucko-> I think this page got me started http://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi , but I guess you've already looked there
<pucko-> you can manually create the mysql db and tune the akonadi config as suggested somewhere there I think... but I don't remember what I did exactly.
<oxymoron> pucko-: I have been checking in there, but I found some good stuff in troubleshotting section as I didnt find before xD
<acidtoi> robin0800: thanks dude! when I did the startx an error shows up  in the xorg.conf file. I added the DontZap line but seems I didn't put where it should be, lol xD THANK YOU VERY MUCH man, you rules =D=D=D
<oxymoron> pucko-: It seems like there is some kind of conflict with my LAMP-server and Akonadi ... because both need mysql :D
<pucko-> hmm.. I don't see why that should be a problem.
<n8w> anyone havin some experience with ibm db2?
<vagner> nois na fita
<vagner> ma1403
<oxymoron> pucko-: How do I enable Akonadi on D-bus?
<pucko-> no idea
<orion76> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "pk-gtk-module": libpk-gtk-module.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<orion76> help me ?
<oxymoron> pucko-: I think I solved the Nepomuk problem for dbus anyway, but now Akonadi is messing around xD
<pucko-> complaining about missing tables?
<oxymoron> pucko-: Yes, mysql.plugin ... but running mysql_upgrade to create it does not work ...
<oxymoron> pucko-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/376209/
<pucko-> yeah, permission problem. been there :-)
<pucko-> you should create the tables as user, or settings the grants manually.
<pucko-> or you can run mysql in "safe mode" somehow. or reset the password for root. i remember it was quite straight forward once you sorted out the permission problem. sorry I'm not much help.
<oxymoron> pucko-: I dont wanna try that out actually, I dont want to mess around with mysql because I am using it for my web project for the moment :P I rather wait and hope someone else solve the problem in later Akonadi release instead :P
<pucko-> don't get your hopes up :-)
<pucko-> I had that problem about 6 months ago...
 * nwaltjr waves hello
<nwaltjr> how is everyone today?
<Tm_T> we are fine in #kubuntu-offtopic (:)
 * Tm_T hides
<BluesKaj> Tm_T, yeah, there's o much action in here today :)
<BluesKaj> so
<Tm_T> I know, it was partly a joke
<Tm_T> still, it doesn't hurt to know (and use) that channel
<Dev_php> hello everybody! can anyone help to programming???? :)
<Dev_php> hello everybody! can anyone help to me programming???? :)
<BluesKaj> programming , this is a OS and apps support chat not code
<BluesKaj> err Dev_php , read above
<BluesKaj> there might be a php support chat on freenode , not sure
<Exilant> well there's ##c++ and ##c and #fortran and probably a chan for every other languaga
<Tm_T> ##php ?
<Dev_php> i'd like programming with php. what do you suggest?
<BluesKaj> Dev_php, /join #php
<Dev_php> Euh! what do you mean please??
<justin_> he means join the php channel
<Dev_php> rigth
<justin_> on another note, what do i do about logging into GNOME?? i try and it goes through everything up until it all ends back up at the login screen :/
<justin_> KDE is a little slow on my system
<Tm_T> justin_: how it is slow?
<justin_> well, i got a pIII which isnt the best and things just done run so well like when i try to watch a movie i guess simple stuff like irc runs fine
<Tm_T> justin_: hmm, so it draws slowly?
<justin_> yah
<Tm_T> you have desktop effects on?
<justin_> no there turned off
<Tm_T> hmm, which KDE version that is?
<justin_> 4.3.2
<Tm_T> try upgrading that first
<Tm_T> justin_: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.3.5
<justin_> on a related note, seeing as gnome will not work for whatever reason, how do i go about getting rid of it
<^Mc_Flex^> hello! i want to format my pendrive in the terminal... i installed this tool:    sudo apt-get install dosfstools
<vbgunz__> when trying to add a system task through the normal user systemsettings, I can see the system task *but* I am not allowed to add one. Shouldn't there be a prompt to login as admin somewhere? or do I have to launch systemsettings through kdesudo?
<^Mc_Flex^> then.. somebody tought me this command can format it..  mkfs.vfat /dev/sdXX  where XX is my pendrive
<^Mc_Flex^> how do i see my pendrive unit's number..
<vbgunz__> ^Mc_Flex^: one really easy way to format a disk is using gpart
<vbgunz__> I think it is called gparted, not sure
<Tm_T> or kfloppy
<vbgunz__> its gparted, avoid gpart :)
<^Mc_Flex^> ok cool..
<vbgunz__> wasn't there a kparted?
<vbgunz__> I could have sworn there was once a kpart or something similiar to gparted but using Qt I believe
<Vroomfondle> vbgunz__: unmaintained for years
<Vroomfondle> last release was 2001 according to its official site
<Vroomfondle> see http://www.unmaintained-free-software.org/wiki/KPartEd
<vbgunz__> Vroomfondle: yeah I remember I tried using it and it didn't work *but* it was at least pretty ;)
<vbgunz__> that's definitely a tool missing from Kubuntu/KDE
<vbgunz__> more KDE than anything else I suppose
<Tm_T> there's tools
<Tm_T> !format
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<vbgunz__> theres a QtParted?
<vbgunz__> gonna check that out
<Tm_T> vbgunz__: read again
<Tm_T> I have no idea if it's still maintained
<vbgunz__> Tm_T: yeah, stopped right there before the (*)
<vbgunz__> heh
<vbgunz__> gparted does the job perfectly well. you would think KDE would have a module for this at some point
<Tm_T> vbgunz__: !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up)
<alumno00> hallo. Can any tell me how can I have sound on HDMI? I've a HDA ATI HDMI, KUbuntu 9.04
<vbgunz__> Tm_T: nice
<vbgunz__> ^Mc_Flex^: you might want to check out partitionmanager thanks to Tm_T, might fit your install just right
<fosstux> Hi! Is there a package for kubuntu wallpapers?
<fosstux> I can find ubuntu-wallpapers and ubuntustudio-wallpapers
<Tm_T> fosstux: kde-artwork ?
<seba__> hi
<iconmefisto> !kdewallpapers
<Tm_T> !info kde-artwork
<littlegirl> Not a package, but a great resource: http://www.kde-look.org/
<ubottu> Package kde-artwork does not exist in karmic
<Tm_T> hmmmh
<iconmefisto> !info kdewallpapers
<ubottu> kdewallpapers (source: kdeartwork): wallpapers released with KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 40490 kB, installed size 41768 kB
<ToxinPowe> somebody can tell me how install this -> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Glass+Dust?content=117043 ?
<Tm_T> iconmefisto: thanks (:
<iconmefisto> Tm_T: kdeartwork now (no hyphen)
<fosstux> I mean Artwork with kubuntu logo etc
<Tm_T> iconmefisto: yeah, I always forget that
<robin0800> fosstux: use kpackage kit and search for wallpaper
<fosstux> robin0800: thx - but no luck...
<somekool> hi there ! seems like there is something broken around korundum packages for kde 4.4.0 under kubuntu.
<alvin> Can someone tell me if I ran into a bug or if I'm doing something wrong in KDE 4.4. I added an addressbook (IMAP resource), but addresses are not being saved. The error is: No writable resource was found, saving will not be possible. Reconfigure KMail first. (KMail IS configured for use with IMAP groupware functionality)
<bbigras> someone knows if debfx's awesome Firefox packges with KDE integration works with FF 3.6?
<iconmefisto> bbigras: kde integration? what firefox packages are those?
<enkidu> hi there. I installed backport of kde 4.4 and my system cannot restart - udev or/and hal are not starting. sameone can help?
<Oxymoron> FINALLY Akonadi works .... xD I had to remove every single config folder and recreate them :P
<alvin> No, it doesn't. I can't save contacts on an IMAp resource
<AzikaCorp> Hi. I tried to install kde 4.4 and After a restart, my background was black
<buckfast> If I upgraded to KDE4.4 using backports, am I supposed to keep the backports in the repositories and keep getting updates from there?
<Oxymoron> I still got some new mysql errors though: "http://paste.ubuntu.com/376304/", help would be appreciated :) Thats the only error I got from Akonadi now :)
<AzikaCorp> Hi. I tried to install kde 4.4 and After a restart, my background was black. is there someone who met the same problem ?
<Guest96238> trolling
<AzikaCorpPlus> hello
<dee84> hi
<AzikaCorpPlus> dee84 hi
<AzikaCorpPlus> dee84 how are you?
<dee84> hello
<AzikaCorpPlus> dee84 hello
<dee84> Just installed Konversation and was trying it out.
<AzikaCorpPlus> dee84 what?  tell me about you life better
<ApuX> mooin
<alvin> My panels and plasma just crashed. Only this window remain. I can use krunner. What is the command to start plasma again?
<bbigras> iconmefisto: sorry for the delay, https://launchpad.net/~debfx/+archive/firefox-kde . It worked perfectly with FF 3.5 and it was super awesome
<alvin> I'm just going to restart kdm and file a bug if I can reproduce. (All I did was stop and start compositing)
<iconmefisto> bbigras: yep, just installed it :) firefox is restarting right now
<bbigras> alvin: the command is plasma-desktop
<alvin> bbigras: thx. I'm back. I'll try to reproduce teh crash first
<fabio123> alvin: it's not hard
<alvin> ok, crash occurs when clicking 'suspend compositing' It's reproducable
<fabio123> alvin: without compositing kde looks bad
<alvin> fabio123: Without compositing, there is no KDE here, so that is a bug. I disabled it because some programs with wine can't handle it.
<Concretesledge> Hello
<fabio123> alvin: maybe it's just the theme used
<Concretesledge> I have kubuntu 9.04 installed, but when i try to install nvidia graphics drivers 185(Recommended) it says push activate, but it does nothing
<alvin> fabio: It's the default theme
<fabio123> alvin: you want to use kde without compositing but you can't
<fabio123> ?
<alvin> fabio: Nono, I can. Only, it crashes after disabling. If I then run 'plasma-desktop', I have KDE without comositing. Only, I don't like the crash. I find the Akonadi bug where I can't write to an IMAP resource much worse.
<frodoleggins> guys, I've a vodafone internet key that, once connected, freeze my desktop
<iconmefisto> bbigras: doesn't seem to work for me. I don't get kde file dialogs
<fabio123> alvin: plasma is not very stable on kde 4.4.
<alvin> Aha, after the crash, global shortcuts aren't working anymore
<bbigras> iconmefisto: did you install the firefox-3.5-kde package?
 * alvin is rebooting kdm
<fabio123> frodoleggins: dmesg | tail will give you a clue
<iconmefisto> bbigras: thanks. it upgraded firefox and I assumed that was it. so will I have 2 separate firefoxes when I install the kde one?
<frodoleggins> fabio123: on reboot? 'cause when karmic freeze the only thing I can do is to shutdown pc
<frodoleggins> fabio123: I cannot enter neither in tty
<fabio123>  fabio123: what internet key do u have?
<Concretesledge> no Video on kubuntu , nvidia 9800GT, 185 (Recommended) when i click Activate NOTHING Happens for liek 3 hours.
<frodoleggins> fabio123: vodafone k371
<fabio123> ctrl+alt+f1?
<frodoleggins> niente
<frodoleggins> ops, :) nothing
<Concretesledge> i still have access to my PC, but.. it doesn't want to install the nvidia drivers..
<frodoleggins> only thing is to shut down
<fabio123> frodoleggins: sudo tailf /var/log/messages
<fabio123> before you insert the key you can read something there
<frodoleggins> before I insert the key there's no problem
<frodoleggins> 2  minutes after connect the key my system freeze and I cannot do anything so I can't see what log says
<fabio123> 2  minutes is a lot of time, you can read there what is going on
<bbigras> iconmefisto: I don't remember if I had 2 separate firefoxes
<frodoleggins> fabio123: ok, thank you
<ilumi> can someone tell me how to turn off the thing that changes some words to images, like "me" is a big "Me" with hearts around it, in kopete, blah
<mauri> is it possibile to have an entire distribution under a folder instead in the root of a partition?
<ilumi> mauri: like in a windows folder?
<mauri> ilumi: a generic folder, the important is not in the root
<izzyb> mauri: did linuxfromscratch.org help any?
<izzyb> There was also a way to run linux inside linux, and I think you could also do it inside windows, but I never played with it and don't recall the name off hand
<izzyb> I would imagine that would have some info that would help
<mauri> izzyb: i have tried to see it... but there is no point about changing of root position
<izzyb> I'm not talking about virtualization btw
<mcurran> anyone here have a script that sorts the icons after x starts - I'm running kde3 and my top panel covers my desktop icons after I start up.  So I need a command/script I can put in the autostart folder.
<ilumi> mauri: i guess it could be doable, why do you want to do it that way
<izzyb> mauri: search through to where they talk about chroot and initrd.  specifically the script they create for the startup in initrd
<MaximB> hi
<MaximB> I've installed kde from the backreports (on ubuntu 64-bit) , but when I login to the kde session , the screen goes blank but I can still move the mouse and sometimes popups appear
<MaximB> kde 4.4
<mauri> izzyb: ok i will ddo
<mauri> ilumi: it want to be only a trial......it is the first step to have 2 distro in the same partition
<MaximB> and I cannot restart the x server by crtl+alt+backspace like I can with gnome - so all I can do is reboot
<izzyb> mauri: I'm trying to find the info on that other option I was talking about.  trying to remember the name
<izzyb> If I find it I'll post a link for you
<izzyb> mauri: why do you want to do this btw?
<izzyb> it seems like a very odd thing to do
<_nik_> MaximB: try alt+print+k
<MaximB> _nik_: for restarting x ?
<_nik_> yes
<human> I have a great problem, help!
<MaximB> well, I still see only black on kde... why ?
<MaximB> my nvidia drivers are working on gnome
<human> MaximB, type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mcurran> Maxim8 what chip/card is it
<mauri> izzyb: if it will be hard to do.... i will leave my idea. What i want is to have 2 distro in the same partition....just a trial
<MaximB> thanks human
<izzyb> why not just divide up the partition into to?
<MaximB> strange that it didn't suggest it when I've installed kde
<izzyb> This other project I was talking about may be the better option for you then anyway
<izzyb> or perhaps virtualization?
<mcurran> Maxim8 - You may need to enter Option "AllowARGBVisuals" "True" and Option "AllowARGBLXVisuals" "True" to your screen section of xorg.conf
<human> MaximB I have just had this problem
<izzyb> mauri: kvm works great if you have a cpu with hardware virtualization
<MaximB> human:  but why do I need a whole kubuntu and not just kde ?
<human> I do not know
<ilumi> mauri: check this, maybe youll get some info u need http://www.hentzenwerke.com/wp/installingmultiplelinuxdistributions_onasinglebox.pdf
<Oxymoron> Torch: Hi, I just wanted to say I figured out how to fix Akonadi :P It wasnt pretty but I just removed every single config file in ~/.config/akonadi and ~/.local/share/akonadi
<human> Help me, I cannot understand. I have "Show folder" plasmoid. If I move mouse over a file sign I see the '+" sign at the top left corner and I can change the sign to '-'. But I cannot understand what does the '+' or '-' mean.
<ilumi> human: you select multiple files with that if you have single click enabled
<iconmefisto> human: the + and - is to select and unselect files
<izzyb> human: I think you have to drage it to the desktop or a pannel bar
<human> Oh! I'll try to copy them...
<izzyb> assuming I'm understanding what you're talking about
<MaximB> ok, time for the kde test . see you
<human> Yes, you have understood me! Thank you, gentlemen.
<izzyb> np
<izzyb> the plus minus thing is a little confusing.  I'm still not sure what its for but I figured out the drag and drop thing :)
<izzyb> and what's with the star?
<human> I have just moved three files I marked with plus
<ilumi> izzyb: if you want to select 3 files for example to copy or whatever, you click + on all 3 files,
<izzyb> oh, ic.
<izzyb> I'm still playing so many tricks still to learn :)
<mauri> izzyb: thanl a lot for the second time......
<human> I have understood it. Another problem. Why plasmoids are not installed all. Some are installed, some not. I want to install more powerful Luna plasmoid and have downloaded it but I cannot lay it into my desktop
<izzyb> mauri: np, still looking for that other project.  I think it'll do exactly what you want.  I never played with it myself but remember thinking it was a cool idea.  then I learned about virtualization and never went back! :)
<izzyb> mauri: found it!  User-mode Linux http://user-mode-linux.sourceforge.net/
<mischasworld> hello, anny nepomuk specialists on board? I'm running karmic with kde sc 4.4 and  nepomuk doesn't find anything, db should be in the nwe format (deleted the old one) and strigi is indexing?
<izzyb> mauri: if you have hardware virtualization support (available in most newer CPUs I think), then check out linux KVM virtualization and the libvirt tools
<izzyb> there is a bit of a learning curve, but its not that bad and there are plenty of docs explaining it
<mauri> izzyb: i dontt know how to thank your for your patience and availabilty
<jhutchins_lt> What's the default user/password on the live CD?
<izzyb> well, its all in the timing!  I just happen to be here and just happened to know some answers for you :)
<izzyb> I think it's a blank password, but don't recall the user name.  kubuntu maybe?
<izzyb> or user
<jhutchins_lt> Trying to access a live CD system via ssh.
<izzyb> oh, I think you need to set a password for that to work
<izzyb> and from the cd you should be able to cat /etc/password to find the user name
<jhutchins_lt> Yeah, I guess so.
<jhutchins_lt> Unfortunately the system has a lousy local interface.
<izzyb> mauri: This may be of interest to you.  explains many options for using kvm for virtualization.  I use libvirt, but I see there are other options. http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/virtualization.html
<jhutchins_lt> Sigh.  Off to the basement.
<mauri> izzyb: ok.... you are giving me a lot of inputs....;-)
<izzyb> mauri: yeah, there are many ways to do what you want, there's also xen which is cool, but I never got it going myself.  It can do what kvm can do even without hardware support
<lalalol> hi there, i installed kubuntu but it cant find my wireless, im using the internet via the cable now
<lalalol> who can help me and tell me what to do?
<izzyb> look in the hardware drivers app for non-free supported drivers for it
<izzyb> bbiab
<mauri> izzyb: ok izzyb now itìs time for dinner......thanks again nad bye
<lalalol> where is the hardware driver app?
<MuffinPimp> lalalol: run /usr/bin/jocky-kde in konsole
<lalalol> no such file or directory it says
<alexxio> do you know how can i switch off wireless from X ? is there a shell command or a desktop button?
<MuffinPimp> wut?
<izzyb> under the k menu, applications->System->Hardware Drivers
<alexxio> ok, there's nothing like a fast button, just lke the bluetooth one?
<lalalol> its searching
<lalalol> it says no drivers in use
<izzyb> alexxio: in the tray area you should find an icon that lets you dissable wireless
<ilumi> what software can i use to capture webcam video?
<izzyb> lalalol: does it see one available?
<alexxio> ilumi: cheese
<lalalol> nothing
<lalalol> the 2 lists are empty
<izzyb> ilumi: cheese comes to mind
<udayan> im trying to remotely launch a kvm vm and i get "could not initialize sdl  - exiting" pls help
<lalalol> izzyb, hurry plz
<udayan> please
<ilumi> izzyb: lol, what kind of cheese are you talking about
<lalalol> ilumi the prog is called cheese
<lalalol> izzyb: what to do
<ilumi> lalalol: okeydokey
<izzyb> lalalol: what does lspci say about your wireless device
<lalalol> ispci?
<izzyb> lspci from the konsole
<lalalol> a lot
<izzyb> lspci lists all the devices found on the pcibus, look for something that looks like a wireless device
<izzyb> then you'll have to google the name it comes up with
<ilumi> lalalol: it says gnome app, does it matter?
<lalalol> no ilumi
<ilumi> lalalol: k, thanks
<izzyb> ilumi: you can mix gnome and kde apps, it just means you end up with both libs on your system
<lalalol> bbl
<lalalol> gotta load my battery
<lalalol> oh wait
 * izzyb waves
<lalalol> bbl
<Brhad56> Happy <3 day
<alexxio> what is the way to make system does not require password so much frequently? i shoudl insert the admin pass even if i want to change power profile!! duh!! please help me disable it
<nonameNN> alexxio: modify sudo... sudo visudo and at the end of line change ALL for NOPASS:ALL
<nonameNN> alexxio: %admin ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL it should look something like this
<alexxio> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<alexxio> ok
<alexxio> i see
<nonameNN> alexxio: be careful with that file... just dont try to guess
<alexxio> :)
<alexxio> lucky me!
<nonameNN> i also hate to type passwords all the time
<alexxio> thank you
<alexxio> even everytime i mount a filesystem .. :/
<Brhad56> k9copy keeps crashing on me.  Anyone know of something similar/better?
<nonameNN> alexxio: no problem
<iconmefisto> Brhad56: dvd95 (but I don't think it's better than k9copy)
<izzyb> nonameNN, alexxio Be careful with that, without a password anything you run can gain root which will make your linux system as prone to attack as a Windows machine
<alexxio> just modifying that string make my system prone?
<alexxio> isn't there a middle way?? :D
<izzyb> yes, because a script can get it and do things as root without you realizing it
<izzyb> well, it just means you have to be sure you trust everything you run as your main account
<izzyb> if you download a script from the net, or a program or whatever, it could screw your system just like in windows
<nonameNN> izzyb: alexxio, well... not if u dont enable ssh via web or anything like that, plus u still need to access ass admin user... and gdm or kdm can be set to ask for a password... plus if u are the only one in the pc........
<izzyb> If you need root for a long period of time you can open a root shell then only enter the password once
<Brhad56> turns out i didn't have libdvdcss2 installed.  works fine now.   Thanks iconmefisto
<izzyb> sudo su -
<lalalol> hi im back
<Darkrift2> when i close kmail, its not staying in the tray, anyone know how to fix this?
<nonameNN> izzyb: alexxio i mean, u still need to login..., let say i love the way sudo works now...
<lalalol> izzyb: i really dont know what device i should choose
<izzyb> nonameNN: the issue comes down to what you run as your user account
<izzyb> I download and run scripts all the time.  I'd never do that if I took out the password requirement for sudo
<izzyb> I want to know when something I'm running wants to have root
<nonameNN> izzyb: im not an user, im an admin, and probably dont do what u do
<izzyb> If I'm doing a bunch of things as root, I just do sudo su - and that makes my shell a root shell
<iconmefisto> Darkrift2: you've enabled the tray icon in kmail settings?
<Darkrift2> no, i looked for one but didnt see it
<izzyb> of course you want to be careful with that also, but at least you can keep better control on it that way
<Darkrift2> and dont remember how i did it on my last laptop
<lalalol> izzyb: hurry
<iconmefisto> Darkrift2: in miscellaneous I think
<Exilant> izzyb: sudo -i also works
<izzyb> sudo -i, hmm, me checks
<Darkrift2> ahhh, found it
<izzyb> lalalol: sorry, what wifi card do you have?  did you find it in lspci?
<lalalol> no izzyb i cant find it
<iconmefisto> Darkrift2: kmail settings, appearance, system tray tab
<lalalol> but its prob in there tho
<lalalol> is it pci bridge?
<lalalol> usb controller?
<lalalol> sata stuff?
<izzyb> you'll have to figure out which one it is, maybe cut and paste it to pastbin
<lalalol> what is pastbin
<iconmefisto> lalalol: try  lshw -c network
<lalalol> and then?
<iconmefisto> lalalol: that should show your network interfaces
<lalalol> and what do i do with it?
<izzyb> lalalol: you need to find out what wireless device you have so you can find out what drivers you need
<lalalol> but i cant find out
<lalalol> im a total newb
<iconmefisto> lalalol: or try this: lspci | grep -i network
<lalalol> i got an answer
<lalalol> Network controller blablabla
<lalalol> and network is in reed
<lalalol> red*
<izzyb> lalalol: run the command above and paste the output at pastibin. paste.ubuntu.com
<iconmefisto> lalalol: so what does that line say? you can paste here if it's just one line
<lalalol> i cant copy paste :s
<lalalol> 0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 01)
<izzyb> highlight the text and click the middle button in your irc chat window
<izzyb> k, google bcm4312
<iconmefisto> lalalol: same as mine :)
<lalalol> now what?
<izzyb> http://www.google.ca/search?q=kubuntu+bcm4312&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<izzyb> that first one looks like a good start
<lalalol> woah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! insane i get a preview when hovering
<izzyb> comment #3 may be what you want
<izzyb> yeah, I'm not sure I like that feature.
<izzyb> I end up with stuff poping up if the text scrolls with the mouse pointer on the window
<lalalol> its awesome it owns xchat
<izzyb> It is cool, I just have to learn to keep the mouse pointer off my chat window
<lalalol> it asks for pass afyter the 1st line of code
<izzyb> that's because of sudo
<lalalol> should i enter it?
<izzyb> so enter your user password to give permision for root access
<lalalol> k
<lalalol> it doesn,t type
<izzyb> that's what you want because if you didn't know what you typed needed root, you should second guess the source
<lalalol> so i do sudo apt-get upgrade
<lalalol> i enter pass
<izzyb> apt-get upgrade will make sure you have the latest code installed for all installed programs
<iconmefisto> I don't think that will work unless you've already installed the driver
<izzyb> its generally safe to run, although I don't know if it will fix this problem for you
<izzyb> Its the second line I was thinking you should run
<izzyb> I missread that as apt-get update
<izzyb> which you should run actually
<lalalol> Sorry, try again.
<lalalol> oh
<lalalol> 2nd line ok
<izzyb> so change that to sudo apt-get update, then do that aptitude line
<izzyb> no problem, my mistake
<izzyb> wifi can be a bit of a problem, I have the BCM4311, and had to fight with it for several hours before it worked
<izzyb> if you're lucky enough to have a wifi device with open source drivers, then it just works usually
<izzyb> lalalol: sorry, you wont see what you type when it asks for the password.
<lalalol> it always says srr try again
<iconmefisto> lalalol: have you tried using Hardware Drivers to install it?
<izzyb> when you type the password
<Biosftw> My desktop search is not wirking in dolphin (nepomuk is activated, and searching is working in krunner)
<lalalol> yes it doesnt show anything in the list
<lalalol> wtf now it asked my pass for it
<lalalol> and before it didnt ask my pass
<lalalol> im trying hardware drivers atm
<lalalol> ok even with my pass entered the 2 lists are empty
<izzyb> when you use sudo the first time, it remembers you entered your password for a period of time, before it asks again
<izzyb> that way you don't need to type the password every time if you have many commands to run
<iconmefisto> lalalol: there's a text version of that hardware drivers program, it is usually more reliable
<izzyb> iconmefisto: really?  what's it called?
<lalalol> brb gotta load ùmy batterty
<iconmefisto> izzyb: jockey-text
<izzyb> cool, /me tries
<izzyb> hmm, doesn't do anything for me
<iconmefisto> izzyb: jockey-text --list
<iconmefisto> izzyb: jockey-text --help to see all the options
 * izzyb found jockey-text --help :)
<berserkfury> Hay everyone, I can't seem to activate my ATI drivers after reinstalling kubuntu, is there a way around this?
<iconmefisto> berserkfury: proprietary fglrx driver?
<berserkfury> Hmmm
<iconmefisto> berserkfury: what do you do to activate the ati driver?
<berserkfury> Right
<nonameNN> any nice icon theme for kde 4.4?
<berserkfury> I go to hardware drivers and then hit activate
<iconmefisto> berserkfury: so the driver is listed, but you can't enable it?
<berserkfury> right
<iconmefisto> berserkfury: try the text version of hardware drivers: sudo jockey-text -C
<berserkfury> Also I updated before activating it. is that why?
<berserkfury> Okay
<berserkfury> Thank yoiu
<berserkfury> This can't be right, it returned this "There is no available graphics driver for your system which supports the composite extension, or the current one already supports it."
<nonameNN> berserkfury: what video card u have? is it a fresh install?
<iconmefisto> berserkfury: try jockey-text --list   to get a list of available drivers. I think the open source ati driver supports compositing too
<berserkfury> I have an ATI HD 4570
<nonameNN> berserkfury: are u using propetary drivers?
<simonj> y0
<simonj> I have a strange problem...
<berserkfury> nonameNN Umm I don't know what you mean
<simonj> My resolution won't go higher than 600x480 yet my screens native resolution is 1024x768.
<iconmefisto> !resolution | simonj
<ubottu> simonj: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<simonj> I've been into the nVidia X-settings and kubuntu's built in one, isn't there a config file somewhere i can edit to trick the system?
<simonj> Oh, thanks
<nonameNN> berserkfury: check hardware drivers and thrid-party and proprietary drivers on the menu... u should use those
<iconmefisto> simonj: the xrandr command is the solution basically
<simonj> I going admit i'm an idiot when it comes to Linux, would the article tell me about Xrandr/
<iconmefisto> nonameNN: the ati driver is listed, but won't activate
<simonj> lol, ati and linux
<mcurran> Anyone solve the desktop icon placement issue yet (workaround)?
<iconmefisto> simonj: yes. and once you've figured out the right xrandr command, you need to put it in a startup file so it works when you boot or log in
<nonameNN> iconmefisto: check software sources and try again... also u can install synaptic and find them there just search for ur card....
<simonj> Cheers man
<simonj> I'm trying to edit the Xconf like the article says
<berserkfury> I haven't had any problems untill I did a fresh install and updated before activating the drivers
<mcurran> Yes I need the command though.
<iconmefisto> nonameNN: just filling you in on berserkfury's problem. my drivers are fine :)
<lalalol> back
<simonj> WB
<lalalol> iconmefisto: what to do?
<davyde> hi i'm trying to install kmuddyi shoud use cmake but it give me a error what i should do?
<iconmefisto> lalalol: in konsole: jockey-text --list
<berserkfury> The last time I did a fresh install ( that was like an day ago) I avtivated my drivers first
<berserkfury> then I did updates
<iconmefisto> lalalol: you should see kmod:wl listed
<berserkfury> but I did it the other way around this time
<lalalol> iconmefisto: it displays nothing
<iconmefisto> berserkfury: that could be a problem. I think there is a bug in the current hardware drivers app
<vessel> hey all
<nonameNN> berserkfury: try installing synaptic and find the drivers there...
<vessel> can anyone please help me with a networking issue in kubuntu 9.10
<berserkfury> iconmefisto: Ok
<vbgunz> what is the best way to go about finding the latest version of a package e.g. linux-headers-2.6.31-15-generic
<iconmefisto> lalalol: try this: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-modaliases bcmwl-kernel-source
<lalalol> iconmefisto: wait, im gonna install skype first, which os i pick?
<lalalol> ubuntu?
<iconmefisto> lalalol: yes
<lalalol> ok
<nonameNN> berserkfury: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<nonameNN> !ATI | berserkfury
<ubottu> berserkfury: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mcurran> vbgunz - The latest version would be available on the package creators site - I think synaptic will always show one version and it will be the latest that was adopted in the repo.
<iconmefisto> berserkfury: you could probably just install xorg-driver-fglrx
<mcurran> aptitude want necessarily have the latest version
<nonameNN> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<iconmefisto> lalalol: do you know if you have 32bit or 64bit kubuntu installed?
<lalalol> it says: 1 running job 0 sec remaining
<lalalol> 32bit
<MaximB> hi people
<MaximB> kde 4.4 seems to work fine
<iconmefisto> lalalol: ok, and you downloaded 32bit skype?
<axiom> Should I expect sound from flash, and sound from kaffeine to work at the same time? (64-bit install for both)
<lalalol> i downloaded skype and it suddenly stopped so i deleted it and now in my systray it keeps saying 1 running job 0 sec remaining
<MaximB> but I have a little problem at the bottom panel - I see windows and also other icons - they on top of each other
<lalalol> i downloaded 32bit yes
<vbgunz> mcurran: thanks
<antoranz> Hi, guys!
<antoranz> I need a little help over here. I uploaded to kde 4.4 on karmic
<antoranz> but I don't get to see anything of the desktop after the update
<berserkfury> Okay!~ Im just going to reinstall kubuntu and see what happens
<berserkfury> +_+
<antoranz> I can see aplications running, but no background, bottom bar, menu, nothing
<antoranz> I can't even r/bin/plasma-desktop as the file is not there
<iconmefisto> berserkfury: try installing xorg-driver-fglrx first
<antoranz> but kdebase-workspace-bin is there
<alvin> Starting Kopete launches Kontact now? Isn't that a bit over the top
<antoranz> I even tried reinstalling the package to see if the file showed up but didn't work
<lalalol> iconmefisto: dude help plz
<iconmefisto> lalalol: with skype?
<lalalol> with the systray
<lalalol> it keeps saying 1 running job 0 sec remaining
<iconmefisto> lalalol: do you see pause and stop buttons in the notification?
<lalalol> no
<MaximB> please see my problem : http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/5592/barto.png
<vessel> find the X on the right hand corner lalalol anc click on it it should removed the notice
<MaximB> how do I fix it ?
<iconmefisto> lalalol: not really a problem anyway
<lalalol> iconmefisto: so i download it again?
<iconmefisto> lalalol: yes
<lalalol> ok
<antoranz> strange. plasma-desktop (the package) wasn't installed.
<iconmefisto> antoranz: maybe the upgrade didn't complete?
<antoranz> Probably.... I forgot that I was dist-upgrading when I turned off the machine yesterday... but no packages were broken when i continued the dist-upgrade a while ago.
<antoranz> Also, when I tried to look for plasma-desktop with apt-file, kdebase-workspace-bin was reported, not plasma-desktop
<antoranz> anyway.... let's see if kde starts fully now. Thanks for listening, anyhow. :-)
<lalalol> incorrect password it says wtf??????
<izzyb> typo?
<izzyb> caps?
<lalalol> retried a 2nd time
<lalalol> the 3rd time itll get blocked prob :@
<lalalol> wtf is this
<lalalol> nothing but trouble
<lalalol> im signed in now
<lalalol> caps doesnt type numbers on azerty :/
<izzyb> hmm, didn't know that.  good to know.
<izzyb> well, not really, I have qwerty here
<MaximB> help ?
<iconmefisto> MaximB: I had something like that when I did the upgrade, but I'm not sure what I did to fix it :(
<MaximB> iconmefisto: by removing the panel and readding it ?
<darthanubis> love 4.4
<MaximB> also vlc never goes full screen for some reason (the panels are always on the way).... any ideas ?
<MaximB> other players work fine
<iconmefisto> MaximB: I think I renamed ~.kde/share/config/plasmarc then logged in again, but after that I restored plasmarc and it worked fine. I also did apt-get purge kdm and reinstalled kdm
<lalalol> iconmefisto: back to my internet problem now
<iconmefisto> lalalol: try this: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-modaliases bcmwl-kernel-source
<chuckf> MaximB: what i did to fix that problem was remove the 'top' panel
<iconmefisto> lalalol: then when they are installed, try again: jockey-text --list
<Guest66434> can anybody help with my broadcom wifi it doesnt work
<lalalol> bcmwl-modaliases is already the newest version.
<MaximB> chuckf: removed the top panel - no diff
<Guest66434> i have tried everything but it doesnt work
<iconmefisto> lalalol: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<lalalol> and now?
<fran_> hello anybody
<fran_> help me please to solve this issue
<iconmefisto> lalalol: jockey-text --list
<iconmefisto> lalalol: does it show kmod:wl now?
<lalalol> nothing
<lalalol> :(
<iconmefisto> lalalol: this is a laptop, yes?
<lalalol> yes it is
<iconmefisto> lalalol: is there a way to turn on/off the wifi? a key combo or a switch?
<lalalol> iconmefisto: dunno
<iconmefisto> lalalol: you could try just enabling the driver, but it should show up in the list too
<lalalol> where
<iconmefisto> lalalol: sudo jockey-text -e kmod:wl
<lalalol> Unknown driver: kmod:wl
<lalalol> Use --list to see available drivers
<iconmefisto> lalalol: do you have "restricted" enabled in apt sources?
<lalalol> whats apt sources?
<iconmefisto> lalalol: it's the download sources for installing software. type alt+F2 and type kpackagekit
<lalalol> its opened
<lalalol> now what
<iconmefisto> lalalol: then go to settings, and click edit software sources
<lalalol> go on
<iconmefisto> proprietary drivers for devices (restricted) should have a tick
<lalalol> its ticked with a V sign yes
<MaximB> btw , where is the add/remove apps gone ?
<lalalol> ok first: how do i change my keyboard to a full functioning azerty?
<iconmefisto> lalalol: try loading the driver manually: sudo modprobe wl
<lalalol> FATAL: Module wl not found.
<iconmefisto> didn't think that would work
<lalalol> give me a full functioning azerty keyboard first plz
<iconmefisto> MaximB: in systemsettings, add and remove software
<iconmefisto> lalalol: look in systemsettings, regional & language, keyboard layout
<lalalol> ffs
<lalalol> i cant even get a working keyboard
<WaltzingAlong> lalalol: ok
<zeelot3k> when could I expect firefox 3.6 to be in the ubuntu repos?
<iconmefisto> lalalol: maybe someone in the french channel could help with azerty?
<lalalol> iconmefisto: im belgian
<lalalol> not french
<lalalol> the belgian azerty is different than the french one
<iconmefisto> but at least they would know something about azerty
<lalalol> ok, link plz
<AzikaCorp> lalalol : link for what
<lalalol> the french channel
<iconmefisto> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<lalalol> ok
<AzikaCorp> je suis francais aussi ^^
<iconmefisto> lalalol: I found wang model 724 azerty in systemsettings
<AzikaCorp> ok, so go to => #ubuntu-fr
<siegie> zeelot3k: never in karmic ...
<lalalol> will that work?
<zeelot3k> siegie: oh, so it will have to be in the next release?
<siegie> zeelot3k: its already in lucid (alpha)
<zeelot3k> ok thanks
<lalalol> yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<lalalol> it works
<lalalol> yipee
<lalalol> ok so my keyboard works :)
<WaltzingAlong> lalalol: congrats
<lalalol> fail...
<lalalol> it doesnt work 100%
<lalalol> caps lock doesnt work
<Oxymoron> Hahahahaha, this sucks. Torch, do you remember Luckybackup? :D Well I have been literally syncronized my backup folder with my real folder. The only problem is that I cannot delete any files in my home directory, the freaking application add the files back in place as when I did backup first time, hahahahahahaha :D
<Xand3r> hey i wanna compile googlegedget scriptengine, is there a way without compiling the hole kdebase?
<ev0sx1> hello folks
<ev0sx1> anybody with the new kde 4.4 ppa 5?
<lalalol> im getting mad
<lalalol> nothing works on kubuntu
<ev0sx1> lalalol: :|
<Xand3r> ev0sx1: jap
<ev0sx1> lalalol: which version are you using?
<lalalol> 9.10
<ev0sx1> erm
<nonameNN> ev0sx1: im using kde 4.4 but i dont know what are u sayin about ppa 5?
<ev0sx1> the version from the backports
<nonameNN> ev0sx1: yeah i am
<ev0sx1> my question is the following: has anybody else had troubles with configuring their keyboard layouts, after upgrading to 4.4?
<nonameNN> ev0sx1: nope... im perfectly fine
<ev0sx1> crap
<ev0sx1> i can't properly configure my keyboard and it was working perfectly before!
<ev0sx1> any ideas?
<WaltzingAlong> #kde
<nonameNN> ev0sx1: nope, i would try #kde
<nonameNN> ev0sx1: or mv .kde .kdebackup and mv .kderc and .local and restart kde and see what happens
<lalalol> im gonna shower
<lalalol> bbl
<ev0sx1> nonameNN: i was hoping i didn't need to do that
<ev0sx1> last time i tried worked out badly
<nonameNN> ev0sx1: check if u have installed kubuntu-default-settings package
<nonameNN> ev0sx1:  try dpkg-reconfigure locales and then dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<nonameNN> ev0sx1: also u could try dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<vbgunz> Do kubuntu/KDe do something about the font rendering or something?
<nonameNN> vbgunz: in system preferences appearance fonts there is that option
<vbgunz> nonameNN: sorry, I was really asking if they did something to it. my font rendering for most apps outside the terminal look wonderful. better than before. inside the terminal is another story as most of my favorite fonts don't work correctly.
<nonameNN> vbgunz: i guess, mine look good too
<davyde> how to use webcam /dev/video1 in skype?
<peterhe> Hi all. How do I install a printer connected via usb. I've tried installing cups
<peterhe> is that the best way to do it?
<peterhe> anyone?
<werfact> peterhe: usb printer should be recognised automatically
<werfact> peterhe: if its not, then yo uhave to find a driver for it
<peterhe> hmm how do you mean automatically?
<peterhe> should there already be a printer installed?
<davyde> why the preview of a wav file take only  the first second of the sound?
<knasto> Hi, I can't boot into my Ubuntu karmic. I know this is kubuntu but I'm wondering if anyone here can help me. I already tried Ubuntu channel.
<davyde> i've just installed my canon ip3300 con kubuntu 9.10
<davyde> it works good
<davyde> setting printer and follow the instructions
<knasto> Yesterday, it was working perfectly. Today, just randomly I cannot boot. The screen keeps flashing on the orange/white boot logo.
<knasto> Can anyone help me?
<Speedy2> Hey all.  I notice that the default setup in Kubuntu is to disallow X programs run as a different user.  I've edited the kdmrc to enable any user to connect, but still no luck.  Any ideas?
<ToxinPowe> knasto: hardware problem maybe? graphic card die?
<ToxinPowe> knasto: windows works?
<Exilant> Speedy2: xhost+
<Exilant> or sth.. like that
<davyde> anyone know why kmuddy play only the first second of the wav file? dolphin do the same in the preview
<Speedy2> Exilant: Yeah, I wanted to avoid xhost+ every time I nee dto run something as root.  I think I got it though.
<davyde> with previev of avi and mp3 do the right thing
<guitar431> did i mentioned today: I LOVE KUBUNTU :) :) :) :()
<guitar431> the reason: I just figured out that i used hours and hours in windows to rip youtube videos and in kubuntu you have the video file in your tmp directory muahahahahaha
<Exilant> Speedy2: What do you need to do as root in x? you can also add a sudoer entry and start it with kdesudo
<Exilant> guitar431: also, there's youtube-dl.py
<Exilant> and i just finished a wrapper to it
<Exilant> type some search terms, and it will download and play the first video found :)
<knasto> ToxinPowe, windows works, live usb version of ubuntu works. its just goes to the black and white logo then the screen flashes black, then nothing
<Speedy2> Exilant: Not much, but there a few configuration programs (i..e nvidia-config) that need root access.
<davyde> could anyone help me?
<knasto> ToxinPowe, someone on the ubuntu channel talked me through resettting my xorg and checking the disk. xorg didnt do anything, the disk check didnt have any errors
<davyde> there is some packages for wav file?
<knasto> ToxinPowe, if i click on recovery mode, i can still use the terminal
<Exilant> then you might just add a nopasswd entry in your sudoers file
<peterhe> hi, I really need help setting up a dell 2130cn printer
<peterhe> i've been trying to use cups but to no avail
<peterhe> it is connected to my computer via usb
<ToxinPowe> knasto: look /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<peterhe> i have cups installed
<knasto> ToxinPowe, you mean like use nano to look at that file
<lalalol> who can help me with wifi?
<ToxinPowe> knasto: yes, looking for any error/clue :m
<Speedy2> Exilant: Thanks for your help and feedback. :)
<knasto> ToxinPowe, is that what you mean?
<ToxinPowe> yeo
<ToxinPowe> yep
<knasto> ToxinPowe, ignore that last message
<Exilant> Speedy2: np. but you seem to have it solved otherwise, many ways to rome i guess :)
<lalalol> anyone plz
<knasto> ToxinPowe this is really confusing, i dont know what to look in this file
<ToxinPowe> knasto: if you don't know anythig about linux, maybe the easiest solution is save your documents and reinstall like windows :s
<knasto> ToxinPowe, could it be another issue though. Since I ran "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" before
<ToxinPowe> but maybe other person can help you, I don't know :m
<lalalol> plzzzz anyone
<knasto> ToxinPowe, okk thanks anyway
<lalalol> hello??????
<lalalol> i need help with wifi
<lalalol> ive been trying for hours
<lalalol> why does everyone ignore me?
<Scunizi> 9.10.. I've suddenly lost the ability to switch to a TTY using ctrl+alt+F1-6 .. any solutions?
<ToxinPowe> there any way to install amarok 2.3 beta on kubuntu?
<navetz> hey guys, where can I get some advice on compressing videos? They are taking up way to much space on my hard drive right now
<lalalol> imma ask again: who can help me with wifi?
<lalalol> i have a targz file but idk what to do
<DarkCow> hi hi
<DarkCow> so I have a pretty fresh install of kubuntu
<DarkCow> and when I plug in USB flash storage devices, they don't appear in the KDE device notifier
<DarkCow> they show up fine in dmesg and I can mount them manually
<DarkCow> but any idea how to get it working with KDE?
<Scunizi> when running "runlevel" in cli the system reports "unknown" and I can't access any TTY's.. anyone have a fix?
<david__HII> im having issues with screen resolution where i cannot use 1027 x 760 only 600x400 or 640x480 can somone help me out
#kubuntu 2011-02-07
<rufsketch1> Hello everyone
<rufsketch1> I was trying to install nvidia drivers. I ran nvidia-xconfig and restarted, and now I'm stuck in terminal
<rufsketch1> I replaced xorg with its backup, but to no avail
<rufsketch1> help please?
<rufsketch1> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Goliath> where is kde splash screen located?
<valorie> you mean changing it?
<valorie> it's in systemsettings
<Goliath> valorie: yes
<Goliath> where exactly?
<valorie> startup and shutdown, i think, in System Administration
<Mase_wk> Login Screen
<valorie> mmm, well, login screen is the KDM
<valorie> which isn't the splash
<Mase_wk> i thought it was a property of the kdm theme
<Mase_wk> but i could be wrong
<valorie> fiddlesticks
<valorie> can't find it, and yet I know I have set it
<valorie> !splash
<ubottu> To change your KDE splash screen go to System Settings -> Appearance -> Splash Screen
<valorie> heh
<valorie> just ask ubottu!
<valorie> Workspace Appearance, to be specific
<Goliath> valorie: ok and where is the default splash theme saved at?
<valorie> hmm, I have no clue
<Goliath> i need to find it so i can modify the splash theme
<valorie> however, if you Get Hot New Stuff, it should say where things are being saved
<Goliath> k
<valorie> or look in KDE-Looks.org
<valorie> which is what that links to
<valorie> new splashes and themes are always welcome
<Goliath> valorie: is there a way to remove the button on the upper-right for unlocking widgets?
<valorie> mmm, there must be
<valorie> because I don't have one
<valorie> just the one on the lower right
<valorie> oops, lying -- it's still there
<valorie> you might ask in #plasma
<Goliath> i somehow removed mine
<Goliath> while using panels
<valorie> it's barely visible, which is why I thought it was gone
<Goliath> maybe a bug
<Goliath>  splash screens: /usr/share/apps/ksplash
<diego_> p2p program? like ares for linux?
<fengya> ？？？
<ecinx> i updated my laptop today and mybluetooth isn't wroking
<ecinx> it says no bt adapters found, please attatch one
<ecinx> please connnect one*
<ecinx> the BT light on my notebook is also OFF,
<makuseru> Im having some problems with Ktorrent. Sometime last week KTorrent started acting odd, and now when ever i open it my computer slows to a crawl, almost making it crash. Anyone know why this would happen and how I could fix it?
<valorie> makuseru: how about starting ktorrent from the console, so you can see some output?
<valorie> and also run top or system monitor, etc.
<valorie> see what's going on
<makuseru> valorie: i wouldnt know what to look for in the console, but the system monitor reports 2% cpu usage.
<elcid_> Does system monitor report root processes
<elcid_> cause top doesnt unless you sudo?
<makuseru> elcid_: it says if something is running as root.
<valorie> 2% sounds very low
<elcid_> Yeah mines running 17-33%
<elcid_> and top reports a lot more processes than system monitor
<makuseru> The only thing taking up significant % is xorg.
<elcid_> try at terminal `sudo gnome-system-monitor' that will give you more "truth"
<elcid_> i get ~64 processes invoking it as regular user and ~100 as superuser
<elcid_> I just ran into this problem with another app, and i thought that I was looking at all processes in top, but I wasn't.
<epimeth> ahoy!  where is the option to install kubuntu alongside windows using wubi?
<valorie> you can't install kubuntu directly using wubi?
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> sucks a bit
<FloodBotK3> valorie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<valorie> so helpful you are, floodie
<valorie> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<valorie> so it is;, which explains why I've not heard much about it
<maco> i thought you could
<maco> but i think it involves downloading wubi separately and handing it the kubuntu iso
<valorie> interesting, so I wonder if we offer it at kub. org?
<valorie> cool, there it is
<valorie> http://wubi-installer.org/
<valorie> mmmm, but then I don't see it on that page
<valorie> not even the alternate install stuff
<maco> wubi doesnt work with alt cds does it?
<valorie> I've never tried it
 * nlsthzn sees WUBI and runs away... it is scary
<Coossa> such sadness.
<Coossa> why must it be this way KDE
<Coossa> how do you tint my reality till i die, because of my quality of life
<Coossa> and ownership which will not be broken when i wake up after the death
<Coossa> and in the reality , the lie fades to such huge
<Coossa> such
<Coossa> why KDE
<Coossa> !!!
<FloodBotK3> Coossa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Coossa> oh floodbot.
<Coossa> how much i wish you could feel as i do
<Coossa> to place a lantern beneath those nails
<Coossa> bone vortexes at the gaps on both sides of our finger nails
<Coossa> i could pull it out and show you what i mean. This KDE
<Coossa> ggaaaha. i can't take it
<ct529> hi guys .... if I install lxdm, can I run kde off lxdm instead of kdm?
<Tm_T> yes
<ct529> Tm_T: do you "loose" anything (configurations and so on)?
<Tm_T> ct529: shouldn't, other than possibly session switching gets trickier
<nlsthzn> kubuntu 10.10, running KDE 4.6... windows not always refresshing as they should when I min/max them or scroll (firefox etc)... any ideas why?
<ct529> Tm_T: not worried about it! Thanks a lot ....
<Tm_T> nlsthzn: hmm, which graphics card you have?
<nlsthzn> Tm_T: intel... on a laptop... will be back soon ... sorry
<nlsthzn> Tm_T: Back.... it is Intel 945GME Express Integrated Graphics
<Tm_T> nlsthzn: do you encounter the same problem if you disable the desktop effects
<nlsthzn> Tm_T: Unfortunatly not
 * nlsthzn needs his bling
<Tm_T> nlsthzn: I mean, could you try if it makes any difference so we have some idea what it might be?
<nlsthzn> to be honest I haven't had desktop effects off long enough but the few times I have it seems not to happen when it is off
<nlsthzn> will turn it off now
<nlsthzn> QQ
<Tm_T> nlsthzn: if there's no issues when effects are off, try increasing the mem given to the graphics card from bios and see if that makes difference when effects are on
<nlsthzn> Tm_T: Hmmm... not sure I can set that... (cause if I could I surely would have already :p)
<nlsthzn> will have a look... thanks
<nlsthzn> Hmmm I see there is still a lot of eye candy in KDE even without dektop effects (and the whole desktop isn't so sluggish anylonger)... I may need to keep it off regardless :)
<valorie> Tm_T: how on earth does one do THAT trick?
<valorie> I've often wished for more graphics memory
<valorie> of course, messing with the bios sounds a bit dangerous
<Tm_T> valorie: messing with bios is always the first thing I do, and often there's an option to adjust the reserved memory for the integrated graphics in the bios
<nlsthzn> valorie: if the bios gives the option to increase/decrease video memory it isn't "dangerous" per say :)
<valorie> wow
<Tm_T> I think in some cases it can be adjusted from Linux too
<nlsthzn> Tm_T: I will check it out if and when I reboot again... for now I am happy without the effects... (may also get resolved later in a an update etc.)
<Tm_T> nlsthzn: yup, could be driver issue too
<nlsthzn> Tm_T: that is 99% of the time the problem
<Tm_T> nlsthzn: not enough mem has been the most frequent issue in my use
<nlsthzn> Will keep it mind, thanks :)
<ct529> is it possible to update 1004 to 1010 automatically?
<Tm_T> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Tm_T> ct529: ^
<ct529> Tm_T: thanks a lot
<Tm_T> ct529: np
<jordi_> es
<manish> jjlk
<amichair> is there a iptables rules script that runs on startup? (by default, or with a default location, that is)
<Tsunami1> Sveiki idioti
<jhohn> amichair: easiest is to put it in /etc/network/interfaces or add scripts to /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/ and /etc/network/if-post-down.d/
<amichair> jhohn: is inteface only for fixed networks? I don't see the wireless stuff there
<Tsunami1> plz i need help, fast
<jhohn> amichair: Do you use networkmanager?
<jhohn> Tsunami: if you need help you should not title us idiots. Help yourself!
<amichair> jhohn: I think so, if that's what the standard applet in the system tray uses
<jhohn> amichair: ok, thats networkmanager. Moment pls.
<amichair> I saw in centos there's just a standard iptables init.d script, with a standard location for the rules file, I take it there's no equivalent in ubuntu?
<jhohn> amichair: have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Configuration%20on%20Startup%20for%20NetworkManager
<Tsunami1> Me eat potatoes fast
<amichair> jhohn: that looks ok, thanks. Too bad it's not there by default (what's there to lose?)
<jhohn> amichair: A firewall needs to be run on an extra system. It makes no sense to run it on the system I want to secure with it. Just close all ports you do not need. Thats it.
<jhohn> amichair: no open port == nothing to get in
<Tsunami1> Me eat potatoes fast very
<amichair> jhohn: my scenario is a netbook/laptop with some dev stuff on it (e.g. web server), but even without it, I see there's a cups port open by default... so it's not too secure when connecting to random wireless networks
<amichair> I'd like to keep the ports open locally, but closed to the world
<jhohn> amichair: For this using a seperate system as firewall will be best
<amichair> jhohn: but it's a portable system... won't be carrying an extra one as a firewall anytime soon :-)
<jhohn> amichair: configure the services to only listen to 127.0.0.0/8
<amichair> jhohn: I think that's more work and less secure than just using iptables, no?
<cordonnier> hello!  someone who had trouibles with 3dsp @KUbuntu 10.04.1 - 2.6.32-24   driver already installed
<jhohn> amichair: its more work but more secure but you do not get that much information about attackers in syslog
<jhohn> !someone | cordonnier
<ubottu> cordonnier: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<amichair> jhohn: true... but I'm not sure I need it. It's just a dev box, not a honeypot :-)
<Tsunami1> Kas teu tolet nau, ka tu beninjos kakaa?
<jhohn> Tsunami1: Kindergarten finished already?
<Tsunami1> Green
<Tsunami1> Me eat potatoes fast very good
<jhohn> amichair: so what daemons do you run?
<Tsunami1> Yes, armchair
<amichair> apache, sometimes tomcat, and apparently cups. also found exim running even though I never set it up... must be a dependency of something (I think apt-listchanges installed it at one point, oddly enough)
<jhohn> amichair: apache -> edit /etc/apache2/ports.conf, change "Listen 80" to "Listen 127.0.0.1:80"
<Tsunami1> Me eat potatoes fast very good tomatoes
<cordonnier> 3dsp (wifi and blueth) troubles.  driver already installed. netbook kubuntu 10.04.1-  2.6.32-24
<jhohn> change "Listen 443" to "127.0.0.1:443" if you are using https
<amichair> jhohn: thanks, but I think I'll stick to setting up the firewall. it's future-proof too.
<amichair> jhohn: the link u sent me seems to do the trick
<jhohn> its up to you
<jhohn> if the FW do not start for any reason you have open ports to the net
<amichair> jhohn: true, that's why I'm looking for the proper way to do it in a startup script
 * Tsunami1 ir izcilas anglju valodas zinaashanas
<amichair> are the /etc/network/if-pre-up.d and similar scripts used also by networkmanager, or are there two separate script mechanisms unknown to each other?
<Tsunami1> echo buutu precizaak
<jhohn> do not know exactly but I think networkmanager do not use scripts in /etc/network
<jhohn> there is a networkmanager wiki at http://live.gnome.org/NetworkManager
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me with banshee? IT wont start up http://pastie.org/1536748
<ubuntu> Salut
<ubuntu> h
<ubuntu> dfg
<ubuntu> fgh
<ubuntu> dgh
<ubuntu> fgh
<ubuntu___> hello
<FloodBotK3> ubuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu> tu ris
<ubuntu___> hihih
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> aller je me barre
<ubuntu___> a pluis dans le bus
<pliszka> hi
<pliszka> has anyone had kubuntu on Mobile Intel® HM55 Express Chipset?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<markit> kde 4.6, dolphin seems no more able to find files based upon i.e. creation or modification data... is that feature hidden somewhere? can't find it
<cortex|sk> markit: in dolphin menu -> views -> panels -> filter or press F12
<eternal> hey everyone, could someone help me out with something real quick?
<eternal> ??
<bluesceada> dont ask to ask, just ask ;-)
<bluesceada> then we know if we can help
<eternal> haha ok, thank you :)
<eternal> i just downloaded kubuntu, and i wanted to install through wubi, but i am not getting the option.
<eternal> i am just running wubi.exe from inside the iso
<eternal> am i doing something wrong?
<bluesceada> i don't know, never did that
<bluesceada> wait a while, maybe someone else can answer your question
<eternal> alright, thank you
<bluesceada> but it's quite silent here somehow, ..
<bluesceada> eternal: maybe the wubi.exe is not compiled for either 32 or 64bit, depending on what windows version you have
<eternal> is it normally pretty active?
<cortex|sk> eternal: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer
<bluesceada> a bit more active i think
<bluesceada> depends also on the time probably
<eternal> hmm, alright i will read up on that
<eternal> however, i downloaded the 64bit version of kubunto, i would have assumed it would have it work on 64 bit lol
<bluesceada> eternal: maybe you have a 32bit windows?
<eternal> i have 64bit
<bluesceada> but this is just guessing, i dont really know anything about it
<eternal> no, i appreciate any help i can get. i did it before with 10.04 i think it was
<eternal> but i wanted the newer one
<bluesceada> mabye also ask in some forum, where your question stands for a longer time
<bluesceada> ah ok
<eternal> i may, if it isnt answered here
<eternal> however, if i am the only one getting this, the problem is certainly somewhere between the keyboard and the chair :-p
<JuJuBee> Why would my arrows not work on my laptop but the numbers on number pad do (ie #8 = up etc...)?
<JuJuBee> I have separate arrow keys from my numberpad and they have always worked before 10.10
<eternal> sorry JuJuBee, i dont know :(
<markit> cortex|sk: filter is disabled, I've been told works only with nepomuck, that I've disabled because don't want features like M$oscrap "background indexing"
<markit> with 4.5 the files were searched "on the fly", probably through the find command
<markit> and was very nice :)
<eternal> does anyone know how to install kubuntu 10.10 through wubi?
<cortex|sk> eternal: what exactly doesn't work ?
 * nlsthzn runs from WUBI because it is EVIL (IMO of course)
<eternal> i run wubi.exe from the iso file and it just gives me the normal options.
<eternal> no option to install from within windows
<cortex|sk> markit: have you tried kfind?
<markit> cortex|sk: a separate program?
<markit> (I've 4.6 on the laptop, now I'm on 4.5 here)
<eternal> nlsthzn: why do you think wubi is evil? lol
<markit> cortex|sk: oh, great, kfind is what was run by dophin 4.5
<cortex|sk> ;)
<markit> cortex|sk: thanks a LOT. is it possible to have it back to 4.6
<markit> ?
<cortex|sk> yes
<markit> I mean, run directly from dolphin
<nlsthzn> eternal: the amount of issues and problems on ubuntu forums related to wubi and the lack of user understanding is terrible
<cortex|sk> i don't know
<cortex|sk> :D
<markit> cortex|sk: wondering why developers decided to reduce so much search capabilities... maybe they call it "improvements", I disagree a lot
<eternal> if i install normally, and partition my HD, it is much more of a hassle to remove it. especially since the last time i did that, i had to fix the bootloader
<Snowhog> eternal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wubi
<eternal> thank you Snowhog, however i have used Wubi before.
<eternal> this time, the option for "Install inside Windows" doesnt appear
<bluesceada> eternal: did something change within windows?
<eternal> well the only thing i can think of is that last time i had 32 bit windows 7, now i have 64 bit. i know you said about it not being compiled for 64 bit, but why would they package 32bit with a 64 bit install...
<jimmy51_> i'm trying to use wine.  never got it to do anything in the past and it's doing nothing now.  i've installed the 'wine' package and just clicked on the setup.exe for the app i want to run.
<bluesceada> maybe it is more complicated to compile it for 64bit windows
<bluesceada> i dont know
<eternal> that's ok, i may just do a normal install
<bluesceada> try to run it in some sort of compatibility mode maybe
<jimmy51_> i get a 'wine windows pro..' working taskbar item but then it disappears
<eternal> if i cant figure it out, that's kinda all im left with
<bluesceada> jimmy51_: maybe try "playonlinux"
<jimmy51_> !info playonlinux
<eternal> thanks, i will try compatibility modes
<ubottu> playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.7.6-1 (maverick), package size 753 kB, installed size 2020 kB
<jimmy51_> bluesceada: i'll do that.  thanks!
<bluesceada> it can also install some compatibility stuff or basic stuff you need like directx and .NET .. afaik
<bluesceada> and have a separate wine prefix for each app, so you can ideally setup wine for that app
<bluesceada> and... another hint ... try to run wine from shell and see the errors like open a shell in the directory where the .exe is and enter "wine xyz.exe" .. it might also show the missing .dll files on the shell then
<bluesceada> which you only need to collect somewhere online and put in the app folder
<eternal> thank you all who helped, my class is over, so i will have to try to figure this out later.
<eternal> hopefully next time im on here will be from kubuntu!
<bluesceada> eternal: lol, you should listen and not do something else ;-)
<eternal> intro to programming in C
<eternal> not all too new ;)
<eternal> good day everyone
<crazyzubr> проверка
<Snowhog> !ru | crazyzubr
<ubottu> crazyzubr: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jimmy51_> bluesceada: thanks... this has potential.  i can't believe i've never heard of it!
<jimmy51_> bluesceada: the app i'm running is a CAD viewer and it seems to be working ok.  the only thing is it days it doesn't see an opengl driver and is doing software rendering.
<bluesceada> yeh i also just have heard of it two days ago ;D
<jimmy51_> bluesceada: i'm glad i asked today and not friday! :)
<bluesceada> maybe try installing directx with playonlinux then
<bluesceada> or ask in #wine #playonlinux (if they exist..)
<bluesceada> :D
<pickabuntu> hello
<rork> hi pickabuntu
<pickabuntu> oh, sorry, wrong irc channel in the history.---- sorry once again
<FlashDeluxe> hi, i am using a notebook with intel mobile 4 series chipset and i use the drivers which were automatically installed (i setted up a new kubuntu 10.10 from scratch), but they do not work properly :( Does somebody got a tip for me which is the best driver to use?
<AlexZion> hi guys, I have some strange problem with Kubuntu Maverick and kde 4.6, stability problem ,can I ask some support here !?!
<BluesKaj> FlashDeluxe, what are you referring to , graphics or ?
<FlashDeluxe> BluesKaj: Yes
<BluesKaj> AlexZion, yes, by all means ask your w=question
<FlashDeluxe> my graphic hangs at some points :(
<BluesKaj> FlashDeluxe, which graphics card ?
<BluesKaj> FlashDeluxe, lspci | grep VGA in the konsole
<FlashDeluxe> intel i915
<Snowhog> FlashDeluxe: Read through http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=111&t=91663&hilit=.drirc - it might apply to your issue.
<AlexZion> ok, sometime, i don't know exactly why,the system keep going (for example a video keep playng like any running process), but the mouse start to be unusable , end the mouse click , seems to be disabled ......, and after few minutes , everything comes back as normal ....
<BluesKaj> !intel | FlashDeluxe
<BluesKaj> wow the bot is becoming hopeless
<AlexZion> so I don't know if the reason could be some my configuration or not....
<FlashDeluxe> Shnowhog: Thanks, i will test it when i am at home, cause i do not have my notebook at my working place, BluesKaj thanks for help, too :)
<FlashDeluxe> I have another question, if i want to run a flashvideo in fullscreen mode, it doesn`t seem to happen anything, but if i minimize my firefox i see that the fullscreen runs in the background (?!). Does anybody know this issue (and know how to fix it?)
<BluesKaj> FlashDeluxe, I'm not sure about jockey , whether it applies to intel graphics , but check kmenu/applications/system/hardware drivers
<elcid_> firefox douchebaggery
<BluesKaj> FlashDeluxe, install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<FlashDeluxe> BluesKaj: ok
<BluesKaj> FlashDeluxe, also check out medibuntu
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | FlashDeluxe
<ubottu> FlashDeluxe: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<FlashDeluxe> BluesKaj: sounds good, didn`t know it before, thank you =)
<Goliath> hey i create some panels with auto-hide option, and when i reboot they are set to always-visible again.
<fritz_> Hi everybody! Anyone here familiar in xine issues? I've got a strange xine prob. It seems as if it resamples everything to 48 khz unregarded which sample rate the original has. I've tested it with 44.1 kHz flac and 96 kHz wav files. Always the result :(
<fritz_> the same result, sorry
<Peace-> mmm
<Loresan> hi all, im looking to move from ubuntu to kubuntu prior to their 11.04 unity release. i was going to install kubuntu first but i was put off by some issues with KDE that were advertised. Are there any current major issues with kubuntu? or should it be stable and easy on the eye?
<Peace-> Loresan:  kernels are the same
<Peace-> so hardware should work in the same way
<Peace-> kde 4.6 is a pretty stable release
<Loresan> basically what im hoping for is to NOT have to spend time post installation ironing out bugs
<Loresan> ok cool. thanks for the help :) im downloading the iso now
<Peace-> Loresan: anyway...
<Loresan> i think it was 4.5 that had issues? or something like that
<Peace-> welll kde 4.5.1 had issues
<Peace-> kde 4.5.5 should not
<Peace-> i am right now on natty kde 4.6
<Peace-> that is UNSTABLE
<Peace-> on the kernel side
<Peace-> kde is pretty stable
<Loresan> yeah, that was part of my next question... how unstable is the alpha? is it worth installing into a virtual machine?
<BluesKaj> Loresan, there are some 11.04 issues with the new X1.10 stack , it can break X on your system by removing and "upgrading " some important xorg files ...I reverted to 10.10 which is much more stable and runs kde 4.6 without any problems for my setup so far
<Loresan> ok cool
<Peace-> Loresan: it's not safe install an alpha expecially for noobs
<Peace-> Loresan: i had problems with 10.10 kernel so ...
<Peace-> i am on natty and lucid
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> Loresan: http://blip.tv/file/4697114?filename=Nowardev-Kubuntu1104PreviewWithKde46882.m4v
<Loresan> im a noob to kubuntu, i usually use fedora (due to the link between that and CentOS which i use for servers) but to be honest im falling out of love with fedora as a desktop
<Peace-> Loresan: well... when fedora will remove your desktop with strange dependeces or freeze
<Peace-> Loresan: i guess... you will change distro
<BluesKaj> Peace-, the 2.6.35.25 kernel wouldn't boot into X on my other pc on 10.10, so i had to remove in favour of the 2.6.35.22
<Peace-> a lots of time it can depend from the hardware btw
<Peace-> BluesKaj: well xx.10 for me is never a good release
<Peace-> XX.04  is always better on my hardware
<Peace-> :S
<BluesKaj> on older pcs the text based alternate install cd is best
<Peace-> BluesKaj: yea
<Peace-> used a lots of time
<genii-around> I always have 2 installs going... the last LTS on one partition, latest dev on another. This way you have some recourse when things fail horribly
<Peace-> genii-around: mee too
<Peace-> :)
<Peace-> lucid and natty right now
<Peace-> home shared
<Peace-> different user btw
<Peace-> users
<rork> Loresan: do you remember which issues you worried about?
<Peace-> Loresan: anyway take a look at this http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/11/07/what-you-should-want-to-do-on-kubuntu-10-04/
<Peace-> Loresan: to set better dolphin
<Peace-> Loresan: of course that is my point of view
<Peace-> nothing more
<Loresan> mainly it was KDEs stability but i have been assured that Kubuntu as a release is stable enough
<Peace-> BluesKaj: xd http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/nonepomucknoserachstuff.png
<Peace-> BluesKaj: ram usage
<Peace-> :P
<BluesKaj> I hope the the X1.10 is fixed by the time it's official..I'm a bit worried because it was unfixable on my setup ... the clean 10.10 install was easy enuff with a /home partiton that saved my stuff
<Peace-> BluesKaj: ??
<genii-around> BluesKaj: So far I'm only having major probs with my big old laptop which has nvidia onboard. The netbook which is running identical setup otherwise has an intel and hehaves perfectly
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i have added on natty xedegers ppa...
<BluesKaj> on 11.04 Peace-
<Peace-> BluesKaj: that repository is not safe ... but of course it's safe if oyu know how to downgrade your driver..
<Loresan> oh, i have another question.. would any of you happen to be using a sandy bridge processor by any remote chance?
<BluesKaj> genii-around, aha , both my pcs have nvidia pcie cards , that's probly the focus of the prblem
<bug_> hello
<Peace-> BluesKaj: intel here
<bug_> can any help with installing Adobe AIR in Kubuntu 10.10?
<BluesKaj> !sandybridge
<Peace-> adobe air?
<Peace-> what is it ?
<bug_> yeh adobe air
<Peace-> bug_: exe?
<bug_> oops sorry about that
<bug_> nope i download ed it as a bin file
<bug_> the options were .bin .deb .rpm or YUM
<Peace-> bug_: so .. if there is a deb...
<Peace-> i would test the deb...
<Peace-> anyway
<bug_> is deb the best choice
<Peace-> maybe just chmod +x filebin
<Peace-> should work
<Peace-> running it like
<bug_> i'll the chmod
<Peace->  /path/.filebin
<Peace->  /path/./filebin
<genii-around> bug_: When there is a .deb package available, it is always the first choice
<bug_> ok tried the chmod and i get the Nosuch File or Dircetory i'll try the deb file, can it run from ksoftware manger
<BluesKaj> sudo ./binfile
<Peace-> BluesKaj: mm why sudo
<bug_> sorr a bit of a newbiw
<BluesKaj> bug make sure the file in /home
<BluesKaj> is
<bug_> the file is in /home
<BluesKaj> Peace-, probly just a habit
<Peace-> BluesKaj: mm dangerous :P
<bug_> the file name is AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<BluesKaj> I'm the onl;y user so it doesn't really matter
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :)
<BluesKaj> not dangerous in my case Peace-
<Peace-> bug_: where is the file
<Peace-> bug_: give me the path
<BluesKaj> ok time for my daily constitution /walk ..bbl
<frank_> anyone here who can help me with cairo dock?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: bye
<Peace-> frank_: cairo :S
<bug_> should i ope the file from the download optin as a Gdebi installer or just save the file
<Peace-> frank_: there is a plasmoid
<Peace-> frank_: look on kde apps
<Peace-> frank_: there is a nice plasmoid like cairo
<bug_> http://get.adobe.com/air/
<bug_> http://get.adobe.com/air/thankyou/?installer=Adobe_AIR_2.5.1_for_Linux_%28.deb%29
<bug_> should i ope the file from the download optin as a Gdebi installer or just save the file??
<Peace-> bug_: open with gdebi
<bug_> ok , took the punt and am doing that
<bug_> i hate slow connections
<bug_> is there a program that be used as an idnetity cloaker, I am currently in the middle east and can't do my lottery tickets in Australia
<bug_> thanks Peace, it seems to be working
<JuJuBee> Anybody able to help me get banshee to run?  Won't start... http://pastie.org/1536748
<Peace-> JuJuBee: bashee?
<Peace-> JuJuBee: ask to #ubuntu
<Peace-> JuJuBee: this is kubuntu channel
<JuJuBee> I know but I run it in kubuntu and they tell me ask in kubuntu then...
<Peace-> JuJuBee: i guess here nobody uses bashee.., kubuntu is a part of ubuntu
<Peace-> JuJuBee: anyway ...
<Peace-> JuJuBee: seems a bashee bug...
<Peace-> JuJuBee: http://www.google.it/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=The+program+'Banshee'+received+an+X+Window+System+error.This+probably+reflects+a+bug+in+the+program.The+error+was+'BadMatch+(invalid+parameter+attributes)'.
<FloodBotK3> Peace-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peace-> FloodBotK3: yes sir xD
<JuJuBee> Peace-:  thanks  there is a workaround that seems to work
<nlsthzn> hey, I want to use openVPN in Kubuntu (but don't want to touch anything Gnome related)... how do I go about doing that?
<genii-around> !info network-manager-openvpn-kde
<ubottu> network-manager-openvpn-kde (source: plasma-widget-networkmanagement): KDE NetworkManagement infrastructure (OpenVPN plugin). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9~svn1176084-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 30 kB, installed size 144 kB
<corinth> Hello room. I just installed Kubuntu, and the sound coming out of my speakers is static-y. Almost as if it were clipping...but it shouldn't be. Help?
<Peace-> corinth: hi
<Peace-> corinth: system 10.10 ?
<corinth> Peace-: Hello there
<corinth> 10.10 is the most recent, yes?
<corinth> Yes, it's 10.10
<Peace-> corinth: pulse is your problem probabilly
<nlsthzn> genii-around: Thank you very much!
<corinth> How do I fix that, Peace-?
<genii-around> nlsthzn: You're welcome
<Peace-> corinth:  search this on google nowardev pulse sound problem kubuntu 10.10
<nlsthzn> genii-around: how you get your info... experience or google (cause I tried)
<Peace-> corinth: should give you my blog
<Peace-> corinth: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/09/18/audio-problem-with-kubuntu-10-10/
<genii-around> nlsthzn: By: apt-cache search openvpn | grep kde
<nlsthzn> genii-around: even more valuable... thank you times 1000
<rtdos> how can i find out how much memory my system has?
<BluesKaj> rtdos, free in the terminal
<gerlosgm> rtdos: or you can use KInfoCenter or ksysguard, if installed
<rtdos> thanks.
<radi5__> hi, I need some help with Kontact. As far as I remember Kontact was continued after closing it wiht the X button
<radi5__> after the last upgrade it is closed completly
<radi5__> so new mails are not recogniced (of course)
<radi5__> where can I configure the old behavior?
<radi5__> Cold anybody help me please?
<areichman> radi5__: go to Configure Kontact, Mail > Appearance, System Tray
<areichman> and enable the system tray icon
<areichman> set it to always show icon and it should do what you want
<radi5__> perfect
<radi5__> thanks a lot
<areichman> welcome
<FloridaGuy> how do i find out my ip adress
<DarthFrog> FloridaGuy: use the "ifconfig" command.
<FloridaGuy> DarthFrog: thanks
<nathanael> hi
<nathanael> how do i register a nick on irc?
<the_O> hello
<nathanael> before i start?
<the_O> type /ns REGISTER <password> <email>
<the_O> so does anyone here know of a good irc client for linux other then xchat
<the_O> is anyone in here
<DarthFrog> the_O: I like konversation.
<areichman> the_O: I'm using quassel
<DarthFrog> Others use quassel.
<NathanaelG> konversation, over here
<NathanaelG> but first time since very long
<NathanaelG> anyone knows a graphical boot frontend for 10.10 and how to install it?
<friese> hi
<DarthFrog> !grub | NathanaelG
<ubottu> NathanaelG: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<the_O> yeah I tried those but need script support
<NathanaelG> hm?
<NathanaelG> i use 10.10 so still grub?
<the_O> I need to have two clients running with different scripts
<NathanaelG> well I do think that it was after a windows installation, will try
<DarthFrog> NathanaelG: No, grub2.
<NathanaelG> now it starts with bright blue and kubuntu as ascii art
<DarthFrog> !grub 2| NathanaelG
<NathanaelG> ok
<NathanaelG> but ehm
<NathanaelG> but grub is working, only no graphic
<woodzy> what is a good text mode file manager? (one that color codes files based on type / extension) ?
<NathanaelG> ls ;-)
<genii-around> Yup
<NathanaelG> lol
<NathanaelG> sry, was a joke
<genii-around> woodzy: ls -l --color                  for instance :)
<DarthFrog> NathanaelG: In /etc/grub.d/00header, there is a varialble GRUB_GFXMODE that you might want to play around with.
<NathanaelG> i once used sthg like midnight commander @ woodzy .. like etherneties past
<NathanaelG> thx
<woodzy> i'll check it out.
<NathanaelG> at tarthfrog
<woodzy> ah, gnu mc
<woodzy> wait. there is actually a menstrual calendar in the repositories? WOW! Maybe I can get my wife to use Linux after all!!! :-P
<woodzy> ...sorry couldn't resist.
<NathanaelG> hm
<NathanaelG> what would i have to change there while having a screen with full hd resolution?
<genii-around> NathanaelG: I have a screen which does 1920x1080 and put in /etc/default/grub GRUB_GFXMODE=1920x1080             it works fine
<NathanaelG> thx
<NathanaelG> propritary nvidia drivers no prob?
<genii-around> NathanaelG: You have to do the update-grub
<NathanaelG> ok so step one would be:
<genii-around> work, back soon
<genii-around> NathanaelG: Before the nvidia drivers broke it worked fine for me then, now that I'm temporarily on the nouveau drivers it also works fine
<genii-around> NathanaelG: eg: echo "GRUB_GFXMODE=1920x1080" | sudo tee -a /etc/default/grub && sudo update-grub
<NathanaelG> ok
<NathanaelG> press thumbs, booting through
<Loresan> hi hi... is Peace- online by any chance?
<Peace-> Loresan: ?
<Loresan> hi Peace- sorry to disturb you but could you send me that link again about setting dolphin up and the programs list?
<Peace-> Loresan: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/11/07/what-you-should-want-to-do-on-kubuntu-10-04/
<NathanaelG> hi again
<Peace-> Loresan: save the link...
<Peace-> Loresan: there are *a lots* of stuff in my blog
<NathanaelG> My grub splash is still a bright blue and kubuntu 10.10 in Ascii
<NathanaelG> the five dots are also in ascii
<NathanaelG> only thing that improved now is that the selection screen for my os's is in full hd
<NathanaelG> Extreme eye-candy, ascii on blacck in full hd!!!
<NathanaelG> ;-)
<Loresan> thank you very much Peace
<Loresan> brb
<Peace-> Loresan: kindom?
<Peace-> Loresan: i mean uk
<NathanaelG> @
<Loresan> yes
<NathanaelG> genii-around: well i don't think i can co to nouveau
<NathanaelG> I m playing starcraft2 over crossover-office
<NathanaelG> or is nouveau good enough for that?
<Peace-> Loresan: well i am not an english guy so...don't die reading the blog (grammar)
<Loresan> i'm sure i will be fine :)
<genii-around> NathanaelG: I don't know. I don't do anything that would really stress-test it. But my compositing works great in regular usage
<NathanaelG> hm
<NathanaelG> so how to change back? just disabling the proprietary driver, genii-around
<NathanaelG> ?
 * Peace- rebooting to lucid
<jschall> i can't see the samba shares on my desktop from my netbook... dolphin can't find anything.
<genii-around> NathanaelG: I usually uninstall or reinstall the nvidia-current when I need to toggle between nouveau and nvidia
<genii-around> NathanaelG: I should note I'm currently using 11.04 where nvidia is horribly broken though
<NathanaelG> hm
<NathanaelG> 11.04 is due for end of month, not?
<genii-around> NathanaelG: It's usually the very last day of the month it is named for
<genii-around> So likely April 30
<genii-around> Numbered after, rather, not named after :)
<NathanaelG> oh
<kusa> Hi all
<NathanaelG> thx, didnt know that
<NathanaelG> booting through
<NathanaelG> well
<NathanaelG> it worked, genii-around
<NathanaelG> htx a lot
<genii-around> NathanaelG: You're welcome
<NathanaelG> is there a possibility for a kubuntu-skinned os selection screen as well?
<genii-around> Possibly, but i haven't looked into that much
<NathanaelG> btw, sry for getting on your nerves
<NathanaelG> thx
<NathanaelG> well, it works for what i want now
<NathanaelG> you all on kde 4.6?
<genii-around> NathanaelG: I find the fonts in cli at that res to be eye-wrenching though
<NathanaelG> lol, no prob for me
<NathanaelG> 1 know i need the first or the last
<NathanaelG> will have to suppress the messages for the embedded partitions sometime
<NathanaelG> but that s easy
<NathanaelG> hi all
<NathanaelG> hi genii-around
<NathanaelG> had to switch back to proprietary driver, as many effects like window stack didn't work
<NathanaelG> so now i have a text boot again
<NathanaelG> any hints on how to get the graphical bootsplash back?
<NathanaelG> with the nvidia drivers?
<genii-around> NathanaelG: Apologies, but my work is too busy right now for me to help
<NathanaelG> genii-around:  no probs, thx anyway, cu later
<NathanaelG> and off
<mandla> Hey guys, where can i find student data sample spreadsheet files, im working on an Academic Records Management System, so i need to test it with sample data.
<mandla> Hello?
<Snowhog> mandla: Do you have a question? Just ask it.
<kurumin> oi
<mandla> Snowhog: Hey guys, where can i find student data sample spreadsheet files, im working on an Academic Records Management System, so i need to test it with sample data
<Snowhog> mandla: What Kubuntu application are you using?
<mandla> Snowhog: Im using a localhost server so i need sample data to test the module of the System that i recently completed.
<Snowhog> mandla: That still doesn't answer the question: What application (software) are you using/running?
<mandla> Snowhog: What exactly do yo mean? I need a spreadsheet file with student records. openOffice calc
<genii-around> mandla: That is not a Kubuntu support issue :)
<Snowhog> mandla: OpenOffice Calc. That's the answer to the question.
<mandla> genii-around: I know, i just thought you might know smwhere i can download the file.
<genii-around> eg: Your openOffice Calc is not experiencing a problem, you just need some test database to look at
<genii-around> mandla: Is it http://www.vastech.co.ug/products/academic-registrar-information-management-systems-arims that is the ARMS thing you are using? Just curious
<mandla> genii-around: Yah something like that but better.
<genii-around> mandla: Because I would ask the guys who make your version to point you at some test data, etc
<BluesKaj> how does one alias one's password in ~/.bashrc,  so that it works after 'password for user : ' prompt in the cli ?
<mandla> genii-around: Thats exactly what i need. I just want a spreadsheet file with students details.
<mandla> genii-around: There should be sample data smwhere on the net. I really need it. Friday um presenting this system.
<daltin> hello
<Snowhog> daltin: Please just ask your question.
<SDemonUA> Вива кубунтеры!!! Ж)
<BluesKaj> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<SDemonUA> Viva kubunters!
<shane4ubuntu> ok, I need some help, Chromium completely locked up, killall chromium && killall chromium-browser does nothing, launching firefox via commnadline also does nothing
<shane4ubuntu> no errors, nothing
<shane4ubuntu> wow, nobody around?
#kubuntu 2011-02-08
<cordonnier> 3dsp troubles / driver installed / Kubuntu netbook 2.6.32-24
<Tom^> hi does any one have some ideas why my desktop icons all of sudden is locked to place even tho "right click -> icon -> lock to place" is unchecked, and its not widgets i want to move its icons from desktop folder view
<Tom^> cant move them at all
<iulian_> huh ?
<Tom^> yea my icons on the desktop acts like they are locked in place
<Tom^> and i want to organize them a little but just cant move them around
<iulian_> try alt+D
<Tom^> no difference
<james147>  /me suggests removing the widget and readding it as he thinks its a config error...
<james147> ^^
<james147> or restarting plasma-desktop
<Tom^> ok hm found the thing thats causing it , if i have mouse settings on double-click top open files i cant move the icons around but if i have it on single click i suddenly can
<Tom^> lolol
<iulian_> hmmm alt+ D also not work on my screen lolish
<Mase_wk> wtf is lolish ?
<granados> Holaa?
<Daskreech> granados: Hello :)
<shane4ubuntu> having dabbled now for a few months with Chromium browser, I like, it but find some things not quite configured correctly
<shane4ubuntu> pdf files don't seem to work with chromium very well, and some video type stuff, any thoughts, quick fixes?
<shane4ubuntu> and in trade, I open the same troublesome link in Firefox and all is well.
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: have Chromium pass them to something that handles them properly?
<mcloy> which webhost do you guys prefer most and leat amoung dreamhost, bluehost and hostgator?
<Mase_wk> mcloy: linode et al are all pretty cheap these days
<Mase_wk> not really worht getting shared hosting
<mcloy> Mase_wk linode is 20 dollars a month
<Mase_wk> mcloy: yeh...
<mcloy> cosly for me
<Mase_wk> how much is shared hosting ?
<Mase_wk> like $5 / month ?
<Mase_wk> i'd rather pay $20 and get my own box, but each to their own
<mcloy> 10, may be
<Mase_wk> depends what your hosting.
<Mase_wk> if it's not something that's important then i guess go for it
<Mase_wk> it's generating income for you / someone else i wouldn't risk it personally
<Mase_wk> if it's*
<Daskreech> mcloy: what's it for?
<mcloy> ecommerce online shopping
<mcloy> Daskreech ^
<Daskreech> mcloy: lol ok run on whichever one you want for 3 months till you have enough money for real hosting then jump to it
<mcloy> Daskreech ya. its a new business you know
<mcloy> whenn ill have problems. i would pay 50 dollar a month too.
<poyntz> !art
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<poyntz> !info art
<ubottu> Package art does not exist in maverick
<poyntz> grrr
<poyntz> best art program for kde and why?
<Daskreech> mcloy: But honestly I don't think if your site is any good you'll spend more than a year on any of them so just choose one
<Daskreech> it's not going to be a long term relationship
<Daskreech> poyntz: "art" ?
<Daskreech> That's quite a broad statement
<poyntz> Daskreech: like gimp but for kde
<poyntz> Daskreech: that allows photos to be edited.., pictures to be drawn.. hoping for something with the power of gimp
<Daskreech> poyntz: have you tried Gimp? :)
<poyntz> i have.. it's awesome. im hoping for something running on qt4
<poyntz> else i'll just use gimp
<Daskreech> poyntz: For Gimp probably use Gimp
<poyntz> !krita
<Daskreech> if you would like to do art then Krita is up your street
<Daskreech> !info krita
<ubottu> krita (source: koffice): a pixel-based image manipulation program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.2.2-0ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 2441 kB, installed size 11472 kB
<Daskreech> If you want to do "light" manipulation of photos then Digikam works quite well
<poyntz> Daskreech: what's your opinion on KolourPaint
<Daskreech> but for anything of a crazy photoshop (which very long ago stopped being for editing photos) you probably want Gimp
<Daskreech> poyntz: it's nice for being a light painting app
<Daskreech> Lets call it a Capable qt version of MSpaint
<Daskreech> it's very good for it's space but you will probably never make a living from using it
<poyntz> Daskreech: ahh.. how is Krita different?
<Daskreech> You can make money from Krita
<Daskreech> it's far more capable
<poyntz> Daskreech: i'll try it. thanks
<Daskreech> granted it's also buggier :)
<poyntz> =(
<poyntz> if i wanted to do a simple crop would i get problems with krita?
<Daskreech> you can use any KDE app that does images to do that
<Daskreech> Digikam krita kolourpaint gwenview
<Daskreech> I may be mistaken but I think ksnapshot can do that now as well
<Daskreech> and they all use the same code so the results will be alike regardless of where you do it
<Daskreech> poyntz: open in Gwenview and you can crop
<Daskreech> though I think it may be destructive
<poyntz> ooo krita seems to be a lot like photoshop.. cool
<Daskreech> poyntz: It is but more for use with tablets
<Daskreech>  you can paint on it with watercolours etc much more effectively than you can in Photoshop
<Daskreech> or indeed almost any other application
<poyntz> great. but i dont think it crops =(
<mcloy> Daskreech what do you think about www.netfirms.com ?
<mcloy> Daskreech seriously ?  or yahoo hosting?
<Daskreech> poyntz: i haven't used it for that yet
<Daskreech> poyntz: try Gwenview?
<Daskreech> mcloy: What are you using to judge them?
<bobhelp> hi, when I push the X button in Kopete it disappears and I cannot see it anymore, in windows icq/pidgin could be found in the lower right corner, here I can only see a printer a speaker a bluetooth device a network cable a scissor and an i, but no kopete button, what can I do?
<Mase_wk> bobhelp: well you can first see if it's running
<Mase_wk> krunner has a process list
<Mase_wk> if it's not running you can start it again and configure it to use the system tray
<bobhelp> I pushed the X again, it disappeared, then I started Kopete again and all user symbols are grey with scratches now
<bobhelp> how can I configure it to use the systray?
<Mase_wk> did you follow my instructions  before ?
<Mase_wk> to see if kopete was already running ?
<bobhelp> oh, I found the systray button, it works now!
<bobhelp> thanks a lot
<Corin> Hey um...
<Corin> How do I get root access?
<tiksi> sudo su
<Corin> Is there a way to get root access outside of the terminal?
<Mase_wk> Corin: what do you mean outside of the terminal ? in a kde application ?
<Mase_wk> or as an applicaition escalating priviliges ??
<Corin> Huh?
<Corin> I meant... use root outside of the terminal.
<Corin> I don't know how else to say it.
<Corin> Maybe it would be easier if I explained what I was trying to do, since I'm not sure how to do it via the terminal.
<Corin> I wanna replace notification.svgz in /usr/share/kde4/apps/desktoptheme/default/icons/
<Corin> But I can't without root access.
<Mase_wk> right. well you can use kdesu dolphin
<Mase_wk> to launch dolphin with root privs
<Mase_wk> which would allow you to do it
<Mase_wk> however it's quite simple via the command line
<Mase_wk> you can use cp (copy) to do it
<Corin> Oh.
<Mase_wk> cp source_file  destination_file
<Mase_wk> so sudo cp notification.svgz /usr/share/kde4/apps/desktoptheme/default/icons/
<Corin> Destination file being?
<Corin> Ah.
<Corin> That's what I figured.
<Corin> Thanks.
<Mase_wk> np
<Mase_wk> you can also move the file
<Corin> I'd like to become more reliant on the command line, to be honest.
<Mase_wk> mv src destination
<Corin> Wait...
<Corin> Do I copy it while I'm in the source folder?
<Corin> Right?
<Mase_wk> you can copy from where ever you just need to specify an absolute url
<Mase_wk> if you are in the src folder then you don't need to
<Corin> Ah.
<Corin> Ok.
<Mase_wk> basically you are just copying one file to another file or folder
<Mase_wk> and you can tell cp or mv where your source file is and where your destination file is
<Corin> Yeah, I understand that.
<Corin> Thanks. :)
<sumit> hello
<sumit> i am new in kubuntu...........can anyone help
<Tm_T> sure, just tell what is the issue and someone who knows and is awake will answer
<sumit> i don't know any basic command in terminal....can you provide any url to learn basic unix command
<Tm_T> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<sumit> thank you
 * frewo64 is away: Zurzeit abwesend
<sumit> is there any bangladeshi here??
<sumit> can anyone tell what is "YUM"??
<sumit> i can't find software centre in kubuntu like ubuntu....can i install it??
<sumit> can i install gnome in kubuntu
<jhohn> sumit: yes you can
<sumit> can you give any instruction or any tutorial web link
<jhohn> sumit: kubuntu uses KPackageKit for software installation
<jhohn> sumit: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/gnome
<jhohn> sumit: but if you want to use gnome, just install ubuntu instead of kubuntu
<sumit> is there any problem using kde & gnome together or problem install gnome in kubuntu??
<coder2> Hello
<jhohn> sumit: no problem but, as the website I posted before tells you, having KDE and Gnome together means you'll have cluttered application menus full of KDE applications and Gnome applications. You may also run into some other cosmetic problems (the KDE QT look taking over some of your Gnome themes, a hidden file on your desktop that keeps appearing in Gnome after you've just logged out of KDE).
<coder2> How to prevent secondary dynamic interface to set default gateway?
<jhohn> coder2: /etc/network/interfaces or networkmanager configuration?
<coder2> /etc/network/interfaces
<jhohn> coder2: with dhcp?
<jhohn> or static
<coder2> jhohn: yes. eth1 is dhcp. It defined default gateway and routing table become mess
<jhohn> coder2: delete the default gateway on dhcpd config
<coder2> jhohn: thank you. Trying...
<poyntz> whenever I try to launch wine I get permission denied errors. how do I fix this?
<poyntz> I've tried chmod 660 /usr/bin/wine but it didn't fix the problem
<jhohn> coder2: its "option routers ..."
<jhohn> poyntz: try chmod 755
<coder2> jhohn: thank you
<jhohn> coder2: if you need additional routes provided by dhcp look at http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/471
<poyntz> jhohn: thanks. it worked!
<jhohn> seems I am good this morning ;o)
<jhohn> poyntz: another possibility would be to add yourself to the group, wine is running as, as long it is not root
<poyntz> jhohn: when i reboot will it stay as 755?
<jhohn> yes
<poyntz> jhohn: also, how come 755 works but 7550 doesn't
<jhohn> that should be 0755
<jhohn> with 3 digits the first are the rights for the user, the second digit for the group, the third digit for everyone else
<jhohn> with 4 digits the first one is for set uid/gid
<poyntz> what's that?
<jhohn> forgot sticky,
<poyntz> jhohn: with 755 I get shell access but not GUI access :S
<poyntz> just noticed
<jhohn> set uid means file is executed with the rights of the owner, set gid means file is executed with the rights of the group, for more information have a look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid
<jhohn> poyntz: what do you mean with "not GUI access"?
<poyntz> If I double click on an .exe wine says "Access Denied"
<poyntz> jhohn: GUI for Graphic User Interface
<jhohn> never started a wine program that way, I want to see the output. Sorry.
<poyntz> jhohn: If I want to run ~/Desktop/a/Installer.exe through wine
<poyntz> jhohn: it's just wine ~/Desktop/a/Installer.exe in a shell, right?
<jhohn> I would open a console and type "wine ~/Desktop/a/Installer.exe"
<jhohn> yes
<poyntz> didn't work
<poyntz> wine: cannot find L"Z:\\home\\chris\\Desktop\\a\\Installer.exe"
<jhohn> try "cd ~/Desktop/a/ && wine Installer.exe"
<jhohn> or  "cd ~/Desktop/a/ && wine ./Installer.exe"
<poyntz> jhohn: didn't work =S
<poyntz> still getting the cannot find error
<jhohn> give me the output of "ls -la ~/Desktop/a/"
<jhohn> only the line with the Installer.exe
<poyntz> jhohn: http://pastebin.com/Pfxf80zx
<poyntz> jhohn: so it's definitely there =P
<jhohn> oyntz: you do not have the rights to read, write or execute this file, do a "chmod -R 0755  ~/Desktop/a/"
<jhohn> this will recursivly set all files under  ~/Desktop/a/ to rwx for user and r-x for group and others
<jhohn> next time just unpack files as user, not as root
<jhohn> that might help
<alvin> kdeinit4 is taking a CPU core hostage. How can I know what it is trying to do?
<alvin> 99% cpu usage from 'kdeinit4: kded4 [kdeinit]'
<insmod> I added programs then I removed them but they are still in the menu how can i delete it?
<rork> insmod: rightclick the menu and select "edit menu"
<insmod> rork: thanks
<alvin> I'm under the impression that akonadi has something to do with it.
<poyntz> jhohn: the problem was not that wine need the access privs, but the files in the folder wine was accessing needed those privs haha
<alvin> ...I'm trying a reboot
<poyntz> jhohn: access denied can mean wine/<the file being accessed>/<the files being accessed by the file being accessed>
<poyntz> anyhow thanks for the help!
<alvin> hmm, now the high cpu usage is gone...
<faLUCE>  hi. I don't see anymore my hard disk under /dev/sdaX (I'm running a live cd, now). I can see it through bios, instead. what could I do?
<coder2> Hello
<coder2> jhohn: adding option routers 192.168.1.1 into dhclient.conf did not help. Activation of dynamic eth1 still adds messy default gateway
<coder2> and option domain-name-servers 192.168.1.1 did not prevent overwriting of resolv.conf with wrong nameservers
<coder2> Could anyone help, please
<alumno> hello
<alumno> can someone help me?
<iulian_> whats wrong ?
<rork> !ask | alumno
<ubottu> alumno: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<smittix> Morning all
<smittix> Is there an app like ubuntu-tweak for kde?
<rork> smittix: what do you want to change? System Settings is quite extensive
<smittix> rork: Does PPA's work the same?
<smittix> rork: That's all i use ubuntu tweak for really.
<smittix> Decided to move to kubuntu because of the way gnome is going
<rork> smittix: yes, the only difference between ubuntu and kubuntu is the default desktop environment.
<smittix> rork: Ok, Don't suppose you use dropbox do you?
<rork> nope
<rork> smittix: howto add repositories/ppa's in kubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu#Managing%20Repositories%20in%20Kubuntu%20(version%209.04%20-%20Jaunty%20Jackalope%20and%20later)
<smittix> cheers rork
<smittix> Don't start me talking
<sre-su> [13.040037] Error: Driver 'ipmi_si' is already registered, aborting ... I get this error on starting system. System boots but returnd to tty. sudo startx gives blank screen for a second then says - 'Waiting for Xserver to begin accepting connections.'Then it repeatedly gives 'No protocol specified'. How do I fix this error?
<smittix> oops
<Tsunami1> tu i stulbs
<Tsunami1> Eduard_Munteanu: tu i stulbs
<Tsunami1> Eduard_Munteanu: tu i stulbs
<Tsunami1> Eduard_Munteanu: tu i stulbs
<Tsunami1> Eduard_Munteanu: tu i stulbs
<FloodBotK3> Tsunami1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tsunami1> Eduard_Munteanu: tu i stulbs
<Tsunami1> Im not using enter at all
<Tsunami1> Eduard_Munteanu: tu i stulbs
<Tsunami1> Eduard_Munteanu: tu i stulbs
<Tsunami1> Eduard_Munteanu: tu i stulbs
<FloodBotK3> Tsunami1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tsunami1> Eduard_Munteanu: tu i stulbs
<Tsunami1> Eduard_Munteanu: tu i stulbs
<Tsunami1> Eduard_Munteanu: tu i stulbs
<FloodBotK3> Tsunami1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tsunami1> Eduard_Munteanu: tu i stulbs
<Tsunami1> Eduard_Munteanu: tu i stulbs
<Tsunami1> Eduard_Munteanu: tu i stulbs
<FloodBotK3> Tsunami1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<susundberg> "here and stulbs" ?
<Tsunami1> kas?
<susundberg> muscle?
<susundberg> it makes no sense
<susundberg> your polish is bad
<Mamarok> Tsunami1: please stop that
<Mamarok> susundberg: please stay on topic
<susundberg> :)
<Tsunami1> Im not saying it in polish
<susundberg> Could we mayby help you somehow in kubuntu related issues?
<Tsunami1> tu i stulbs
<Mamarok> Tsunami1: this is a support channel, please respect that
<Mamarok> Tsunami1: else I will have to remove you
<Mamarok> !en | Tsunami1
<ubottu> Tsunami1: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Tsunami1> tu i stulbs
<Mamarok> *sigh*
<ScottyK> some people's children!
<technologov> hi
<technologov> all !
<technologov> how to install full version of kaffeine ?
<technologov> I read on "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) and 9.10 (Karmic Koala)"
<technologov> And i installed "kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<technologov> But still get no Kaffeine
<technologov> hello !?
<rork> technologov: `sudo apt-get install kaffeine` should do the job
<technologov> But the normal "kaffeine" version probably won't play codecs
<rork> you'll have to install the codecs separately
<technologov> I am coming from openSUSE world, where there are 2 versions of kaffeine, the official, which has no codecs, and unofficial, which has codecs.
<technologov> official version is based on libxine
<technologov> oops
<technologov> unofficial version is based on libxine
<technologov> official version is based on xinelib (=no codecs)
<technologov> How it works in KUbuntu ?
<rork> It looks like kubuntu only has one version, I installed the codecs from medibuntu
<rork> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<technologov> So there is one version of kaffeine ? But how it works then ? 2 versions of libxine ?
<rork> It uses the codecs it can find
<rork> But it's using libxine by default
<technologov> hhmmm... video codecs work now, audio do not (Kaffeine)
<technologov> wma
<technologov> and MP3
<technologov> hmmm
<technologov> actually Kaffeine does not produces *any* sound at all
<technologov> Not even OGG vorbis plays
<technologov> other players work
<technologov> which means my sound system works
<technologov> Kaffeine produces no sound under Kubuntu 10.04 LTS. Anyone has working sound with Kaffeine ?
<ryanakca> !mp3 | technologov
<ubottu> technologov: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<technologov> Man: I dont have even OGG vorbis
<technologov> not just MP3
<technologov> but other players work
<nlsthzn> Any idea when (and if) Ubuntu one is going to be supported in Kubuntu?
<technologov> ??
<technologov> What do you mean ?
<Mamarok> nlsthzn: they are working on a client for Kubuntu, but no idea when it will be available
<nlsthzn> Mamarok: Thanks... sucks :/
<nlsthzn> Wonder which client is going to be done first, the KDE one or the Windows one :/
<technologov> Do you mean LDAP client ?
<technologov> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication
<technologov> ?
<nlsthzn> Ubuntu one client
<Pici> nlsthzn: Have you asked in the Ubuntu One channel? #ubuntuone ?
<nlsthzn> Pici:  According to Mamarok they are working on the client for KDE... but I guess I could ask some more at the source... thanks
<Riddell> nlsthzn: there's no current plans for a KDE version
<technologov> back to my original problem... Kubuntu 10.04 LTS
<nlsthzn> Riddell: just talked to someone on ubuntuone channel who is going to work on a QT version after natty release
<technologov> Kaffeine player does not have any sound (playing OGG vorbis !)
<technologov> Other players have sound
<technologov> Why is that ?
<Riddell> nlsthzn: ah excellent
<Riddell> technologov: kaffeine uses gstreamer directly, others use phonon
<technologov> hmmm... is there a way to configure kaffeine to use phonon ?
<Riddell> technologov: no (it's why we don't ship it in kubuntu by default)
<technologov> hmmm... I remember I loved kaffeine during KDE v3.x days... but back then it used aRts
<technologov> So I may move over to dragon player... the problem with dragon player is lack of nice visual graphics
<technologov> when playing audio
<technologov> kaffeine had it in KDE 3.x
<granados> hola?
<rork> !es | granados
<ubottu> granados: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<louis_> I need some help.. help me...
<Pici> !ask | louis_
<ubottu> louis_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<louis_> Oh!
<louis_> God !
<louis_> Thanks :D
<louis_> Can I ask you something ?
<louis_> King of sound problem ?
<louis_> !
<louis_> Kind of sound problem
<inutongoogle> what is a good channel for general chat?
<jhohn> !ask | louis_
<ubottu> louis_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tsimpson> inutongoogle: #ubuntu-offtopic or #defocus (not related to Ubuntu)
<louis_> jhohn
<louis_> Can you help me ?
<jhohn> !ask | louis_
<ubottu> louis_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<louis_> ?
<jhohn> is it really a problem to just ask what you want to know?
<louis_> Yes...
<jhohn> nobody can help you if we do not know what your problem is ...
<louis_> Ah !
<louis_> I can tell you
<louis_> My problem is
<jhohn> i can ignore you
<louis_> ...
<jhohn> if you go on like that
<louis_> Sorry... I can't type English very well..
<jhohn> me too
<louis_> I'm live in korea... so, English is far from me..
<ubuntu> ...
<ubuntu> hello'
<ubuntu> ?
<ubuntu> Schalalalalalala
<ubuntu_> hiiiiii
<ubuntu> =D
<ubuntu_> schwuuuul
<Daskreech> umm
<Daskreech> ok
<sriramoman> bluesceada: upgrading to KDE 4.6 helped me :D
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Daskreech> hi
<Daskreech> What does KDE use to read RTF?
<genii-around> Daskreech: I imagine if vanilla install, whatever the default kate or kwrite filter is
<Daskreech> Hmm I get it raw
<sriramoman> BluesKaj: things are fine after switching over to KDE 4.6
<BluesKaj> sriramoman, glad to hear that
<BluesKaj> hi Daskreech
<Daskreech> hi BluesKaj
<k0s> ВСем привет
<genii-around> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ct529> after update to 1010 64 bit and upgrade to kde 460, I have dbus-daemon eating up the 60%-70% of 1 cpu
<ubottu> Error: KDE bug 460 could not be found
 * genii-around smacks the bot
<ct529> any aclue?
<technologov_> hi
<technologov_> I have no sound in Flash
<technologov_> Kubuntu 10.04 LTS
<technologov_> known problem ?
<technologov_> and no sound in VirtualBox and in VMware
<technologov_> when those set to ALSA
<BluesKaj> technologov_, open alsamixer in the terminal, make sure nothing is muted and ctrls are turned up to 80% minimum\
<technologov_> thx, it solved my problem w/ VirtualBox w/ ALSA
<technologov_> Flash still has no sound however
<BluesKaj> technologov_, which browser?
<technologov_> chromium
<BluesKaj> ok, install kubuntu-restricted-extras , if you haven't already
<technologov_> I did
<kaddi> hi, i need help with chroot.. I accidentally deleted all kernels from my ubuntu and I'm now trying to reinstall one by using chroot from live-cd. However when I run apt-get it says: "error while loading shared libraries: libapt-pkg-libc6.10-6.so.4.8 can not ope shared object file: No such file or directory." Both the live-cd and the install are kubuntu maverick 64bit
<NathanaelG> hi all
<NathanaelG> is there a german kubuntu channel?
<tsimpson> NathanaelG: yeah, #kubuntu-de
<NathanaelG> thanks tsimpson
<tsimpson> kaddi: is /usr or /usr/lib on a different partition?
<kaddi> tsimpson: no all folders in one partition
<tsimpson> kaddi: does /usr/lib/libapt-pkg-libc6.10-6.so.4.8 exist in the chroot? and if not what does "ls -l /usr/lib/libapt-pkg-*" show in the chroot?
<kaddi> tsimpson: /usr/lib is emptz
<kaddi> it shouldn't be empty, right? :s
<tsimpson> well either /usr/lib is another partition, or somehow you deleted more than just your kernels
<genii-around> kaddi: Did you delete your kernels in apt-get using --purge ?
<kaddi> yes
<kaddi> :s
<owner> does any know how to down load linux dj mxing software
<rork> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<rork> owner: ^^ check for packages there
<rork> owner: a list of included (music) packages can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PackageList maybe you can find something to your likings in there,
<owner> thank you does it run l.ike virtual dj    :)
<owner> ok thank u rork   mr rork
<NathanaelG> hello genii-around
<NathanaelG> hi all
<BluesKaj> NathanaelG, got a question?
<NathanaelG> yeah
<NathanaelG> i am on kubuntu 10.10 with a nvidia graphic card (prop. driver) - the bootscreen with kubuntu comes in textmode
<NathanaelG> and the free driver doesn't deliver all the kwin effects i need
<BluesKaj> NathanaelG, ok which nvidia
<NathanaelG> my screen res is full hd
<NathanaelG> nvidia geforce 9600m
<NathanaelG> gt
<BluesKaj> yup, same here , i have a 8400gs on our plasma tv here in the tv room
<NathanaelG> BluesKaj: and the free driver didnt deliver, really... half of the effects, such as windows stacks, didnt work with it
<NathanaelG> BluesKaj: so you know the problem but no solution?
<BluesKaj> NathanaelG, did you use the hardware jockey to choose and install the recommended driver?
<thomasfuston> Aloha!, short question: do kubuntu set netbook version by auto? i want the normal kde version on my netbook
<NathanaelG> hardware drivers program from menu
<NathanaelG> so yeah, i guess it s jockey
<BluesKaj> yes
 * Mkaysi has the best nickname.
<BluesKaj> nvidia-current 260.19.06 driver some thing similar , NathanaelG
<BluesKaj> or similar ?
<NathanaelG> BluesKaj: version-current
<NathanaelG> BluesKaj: where can i look it up?
<NathanaelG> BluesKaj: 260.19.06
<NathanaelG> found it in nvidia panel
<BluesKaj> or NathanaelG if your at a tty and can't find the the driver , sudo apt-cache policy nvidia-current
<BluesKaj> that's the same driver I'm running NathanaelG , so you do ahve X and desktop, but just no desktop effects ?
<NathanaelG> no, desktop fx are fine with that proprietary driver
<NathanaelG> but the boot process is text @ BluesKaj
<NathanaelG> kubuntu in ascii on bright blue
<NathanaelG> i m no fan of ascii art at all
<BluesKaj> sorry NathanaelG , I don't understand, what do you have running and what isn't '?
<NathanaelG> ok
<NathanaelG> BluesKaj: It is working all right once it s booted, but the boot process is text, fallback system
<NathanaelG> so the problem is between selecting the os and logging into kde @ BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> NathanaelG, do you log out in the tty ?
<NathanaelG> nope @ BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> NathanaelG, btw the @ doesn't work on irc , just the nick is necessary
<NathanaelG> ok BluesKaj i use only the kde surface on this notebook
<BluesKaj> so you have to startx at boot?
<NathanaelG> so i start the pc, select kubuntu (have win7 on second hd), and then it fails to display the graphic boot, and then it starts x itself
<NathanaelG> so no, i don't start it manually
<NathanaelG> BluesKaj: sorry, forgot to add your nick, i dont start x manually, it s all in the boot
<NathanaelG> BluesKaj: afaics, only the grub splash does not work
<BluesKaj> NathanaelG, actally grub does work , the timeout is set to "0" .
<NathanaelG> BluesKaj: grub works - functionally - but not graphical boot. if that has to do with a timeout, where to set it?
<BluesKaj> NathanaelG, kdesudo kate /etc/default/grub
<BluesKaj> in the run box ., alt+f2
<DarthFrog> NathanaelG: That's where you'd set the GRUB_GFXMODE variable I told you about yesterday.
<NathanaelG> DarthFrog: it didnt work
<DarthFrog> NathanaelG: I forgot about that file, sorry.
<NathanaelG> brb, trying another hint, one moment, rebooting DarthFrog and BluesKaj
<DarthFrog> NathanaelG: Did you run "sudo update-grub" afterwards?
<NathanaelG> yes
<DarthFrog> Then you need to re-install grub.
<DarthFrog> NathanaelG: sudo apt-get --reinstall install grub-common grub-pc
<NathanaelG> brb DarthFrog
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, yeah i used to have grub splash image when I was dual booting , not necessary on this pc
<NathanaelG> BluesKaj: DarthFrog: it was not necessary
<NathanaelG> it was another tweak
<NathanaelG> i ll tell you in a second after thanking leszek at kubuntu-de
<DarthFrog> Which was?
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: It would be nice if Kubuntu had some easy facility for setting a GRUB background image.
<BluesKaj> grub splash..I thought it was something important
<BluesKaj> :)
<DarthFrog> :-)
<NathanaelG> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash vga=792"
<BluesKaj> there is a tutorial i have saved in my linux bookmarks file ...lemme check
<NathanaelG> in /etc/default/grub
<DarthFrog> By easy, I mean a preview box where you could see what you're picking and how it'll look.
<NathanaelG> BluesKaj: i have it working now
<NathanaelG> BluesKaj: and it IS important - for me
<DarthFrog> NathanaelG: Glad to hear it.
<BluesKaj> NathanaelG, yes because you're dual booting ...I was just joking :)
<NathanaelG> BluesKaj: it was frustrating, I had no problems with it before update.
<NathanaelG> ok now that it works on my notebook, i ll install my netbook
<BluesKaj> NathanaelG, for what it's worth : http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-change-grub2-grub-pc-splash-image.html
<DarthFrog> NathanaelG: What's the big deal about a graphical boot anyway?  Personal preference?
<NathanaelG> you see, i usually use linux on servers, and honestly havent tweaked on my notebook for a long time
<NathanaelG> DarthFrog: yes, and because I sometimes show it friends that are interested in trying
<Peace-> hi there
<Peace-> :P
<NathanaelG> DarthFrog: and then they see the text boot with the messages....
<NathanaelG> DarthFrog: did you use kbfx in kde 3 times?
<DarthFrog> NathanaelG: Nope.
<Bauldrick> put kubuntu on daughters netbook, but she doesn't like the netbook look :(
<Bauldrick> Used to be able to select 'normal' or 'netbook' at start. Can that be done still, or does it somehow autodetect?
<tsimpson> the installer auto-detects it's a netbook and installs the netbook version
<genii-around> tsimpson: Not always true
<Bauldrick> can it be changed?
<Peace-> Bauldrick: there is kubuntu mobile
<Peace-> kubuntu net
<Peace-> kubuntu desktop
<Peace-> all can be installed on kubuntu
<Peace-> they are only an interface
<Peace-> s
<genii-around> Bauldrick: kde-standard gives you the regular desktop interface
<Peace-> -an
<Peace-> genii-around: that should be the kde withouyt kubuntu interferences
<Bauldrick> ? - so kubuntu-desktop.iso installed this as netbook so...
<DarthFrog> Bauldrick: Install the kubuntu-desktop package: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Bauldrick> its the latest DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> Bauldrick: Then, from the graphical login promnpt, select "KDE" prior to logging in.
<Bauldrick> I have done that too DarthFrog, but just comes up netbook version
<genii-around> Peace-: kde-plasma-desktop or kde-standard then :)
<Peace-> genii-around: some day i have to install it
<Peace-> genii-around: i always installed kubuntu iso
<DarthFrog> Bauldrick:  Hmm, I don't have a netbook to check, sorry.
<Peace-> Bauldrick: right button on desktop ?
<Peace-> Bauldrick: desktop settings?
<genii-around> Bauldrick: It's the workspace you want to change. the workspace is the "plasma" thing. So kde-plasma-desktop is the desktop install layout, kde-plasma-netbook is the netbook layout
<Peace-> Bauldrick: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopyp1614
<Peace-> DarthFrog:
<Peace-> udo apt-get install kubuntu-default-settings kubuntu-desktop kde-plasma-
<Peace-> kde-plasma-desktop  kde-plasma-netbook
<Peace-> peace@kubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-default-settings kubuntu-desktop kde-plasma-
<FloodBotK3> Peace-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peace-> FloodBotK3: :p
<Bauldrick> ahh - it was in system settings > workspace   cheers all
<byFSMHAN> selamın aleykum cumleten yarraklarım
<byFSMHAN> :D
<byFSMHAN> Hi!
<rork> Hello
<byFSMHAN> nassın lan yarram ( how are you )
<rork> I'm fine thanks, this is an english support channel if you have questions about kubuntu you can ask them here. If you want to talk please join #kubuntu-offtopic. There are also language specific help channels if you want one.
<byFSMHAN> way sen saolasın sikinim ( thanks )
<qiyan> @byFSMHAN  konusmana biraz dikkat edermisin ?
<BluesKaj> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Peace-> BluesKaj: xD was turk ?
<qiyan> türk olan varmi aranizda
<BluesKaj> qiyan, Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde
<Peace-> !english | qiyan
<ubottu> qiyan: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<qiyan> sorry
<ravel> hello im trying to roll a distro but i dont know how to import kubuntus installer what files do i need to grab
<Peace-> ravel: guess ubiquity
<Peace-> kubuntu default settings
 * frewo64 is back.
<Wolf_22> I want to create "web / user account directories" on my Kubuntu server in the form of "http://123.123.123.123/~username", but I'm having problems doing this. I have SSH installed, so I think I have everything I need to make this work. Anyone know what I need to do to achieve this? I know how to make new users... I just don't know how to make these directories work (and I need to have them...
<Wolf_22> ...only able to edit the stuff in these directories).
<ravel> sry i got disconnected still looking for a answer on how i would go about getting kubuntus installer rolled into another distro
<Peace-> ravel: guess ubiquity
<Peace-> kubuntu default settings
<Peace-> ravel: if you run a kubuntu live cd ...
<Peace-> ravel: there is an icon where you can see ubuquity...
<Peace-> like launcher
<DarthFrog> Wolf_22:  What are the users expected to do?
<Pici> Wolf_22: You should look into adding mod_userdir to your apache config.  See http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/howto/public_html.html
<Wolf_22> Darth, all I'm wanting to do with this is allow them some web space where they can do all the above with their given web space directory (i.e. - .../~username).
<Wolf_22> Thanks for the heads-up, Pici. I'll check that out.
<DarthFrog> Wolf_22:  You should also look into webdav.
<Wolf_22> Webdav?
<Wolf_22> Got the page up right now... Thanks. :)
<zVOLKzRuS> русские есть?
<DarthFrog> !ru | zVOLKzRuS
<ubottu> zVOLKzRuS: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<zVOLKzRuS> thanks
<technologov_> question about repositories:
<technologov_> Why Is partner a separate repository, and not part of, say, multiverse?
<technologov_> I mean software such as acrobat reader and skype
<shane4ubuntu> question about google chrome and google chromium,  I have had chromium installed and been using it for a few months, like it over all
<shane4ubuntu> lately I have noticed that it seems to crash, hang up with apparent plugin related issues.  Video (not youtube, and pdf mostly)
<shane4ubuntu> so, what is the diff between chromium and chrome, when googling I can't find much difference because most don't distinguish between the two, they will often say chrome when using chromium.
<RxDx> why theres a border on my kubuntu desktop, after the desktop widget? http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/7646/snapshot1ew.png
<shane4ubuntu> RxDx: you should be able to configure that with the wrench that should show up on the side when you mouse over it
<shane4ubuntu> RxDx: how did you get that on there?  I seem to have lost mine
<RxDx> shane4ubuntu: i didnt nothing, im running a brand new instalation of kubuntu.. im not able to remove it
<RxDx> some icons are bugged too =/
<shane4ubuntu> RxDx: hmm, odd, that is a big border too
<francisco_> any idea on how to synch ipod nano 2g using amarok?
<samuel_> hello guys
<CuBeTop> hi all!
<samuel_> Ive just installed kubuntu on my macbook pro
<CuBeTop> I'm having troubles with my intel integrated GPU:
<CuBeTop> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<CuBeTop> I can't enable compositing in KDE4 4.6
<samuel_> with only two issues: the magic mouse (bluetooth) tracking is REALLY fast, almost unusable. how can i slow down the mouse tracking of the BT mouse ONLY? the trackpad is fine!
<CuBeTop> I use kubuntu 10.10
<CuBeTop> and I have kde4 4.6 from ppa
<CuBeTop> ok, my problems are solved
<CuBeTop> I've had to remove kwinrc, and let kde generate a new one
<CuBeTop> left from a previous installations
<Guest3617> Hello, I just installed kubuntu on my netbook. Is there a gd reference on how to use it quick, i.e. all the shortcuts for the netbook view. And my second question is: How can I turn to a normal view?
#kubuntu 2011-02-09
<Mac43DO> Hi1 After upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10, USB transfers from external disks are very slow
<appolyon> huhu
<appolyon> hier steppt der bär
<Muppet> can anyone tell me what theme this is http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/kde-4-6-released-ready-to-install-in-ubuntu-10-10/
<Muppet> can anyone tell me what theme this is http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/kde-4-6-released-ready-to-install-in-ubuntu-10-10/
<Muppet> anyone there
<appolyon> lol?   eeeh  lüll?
<Guest22266> hi
<mars_toto> hi//
<ravel> hey im stuck on trying to remove kde control module its interfering with kde control panel
<ravel> actually i upgraded to kde 4.0 by doing apt-get install kde-desktop now i have kde 3.5 crap laying all over my system how would i do a clean purge of all 3.5 stuff so my system runs how its suppose to
<ravel> pretty easy i hope
<ravel> will sudo apt-get install kde do the trick
<ravel> or
<ravel> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<ravel> apt-get install kdm
<ravel> apt-get install kde
<ravel> apt-get -f install
<ravel> dunno just want this to work lol
<ravel> well im rambling into a pc with no one on the other side let me start this off with a fresh start.... i have a dell xps m2010 that the keyboard isnt compatable with kubuntu but is with backtrack 4 so im upgrading bt4 to use kde 4. that great idea is working wonders right now but now im stuck with kde 3.5 and 4.0 running side by side simultaneously together causeing some awesome effects, not really. then more new arrivals oh look it here we
<ravel> have everything and their sister for packages which i dont need. example all the pentest stuff how do i purgge after i fix errors but i need to make sure i dont purge bluez its what makes my computer run
<ravel> okay restarting pc be back in a second
<Daskreech> gorgonizer: are you ravel?
<Daskreech> Oh wait no you aren't
<alumno_> esele!
<alumno_> xD
<alumno> olaa
<alumno> ¬¬
<alumno__> ola
<alumno__> hello!!
<alumno__> how are you?
<Guest34521> eiiiiç
<Guest34521> =)*
<alumno__> hello!! KOKO
<caca> olaaa
<Guest34521> puta
<Guest34521> =)
<caca> :O
<caca> No te pasess!!
<alumno__> How are you?
<valorie> please use #kubuntu-offtopic for chat
<caca> cara culo!
<valorie> this is a support channel
<caca> A mi me hablas bien
<caca> olaaaaa
<caca> jajjajajajaja
<alumno__> thank
<Guest34521> BYE BYE
<caca> jaajajja
<caca> +
<caca> bye
<b2ag> valorie: this guy was chatting with himself
<valorie> boring trolls
<jhohn> valorie: for this we have /ignore
 * nlsthzn thinks it is difficult trolling successfully in the wrong language
<eglandon> anyone here have experience with samba and connecting to shared folders on a windows 7 computer
<eglandon> I could really use some help on this as i have been working on this for a week now in my spare time and havnt come to a conclusion
<eglandon> look all i need is to be pointed in the right direction im running 9.04 it came with samba, i can see my windows 7 computer but when i click on it, it keeps asking me for authentication and wont let me access the shared files on my windows computer. i am working with a fresh install other than the fact that i have trying creating a samba user which appears successful but i still cant access my files
<technologov_> AFAIK: Windows 7 has user-level samba shares
<technologov_> which means you *must* have a user on Windows 7 + password
<technologov_> to be able to access it
<technologov_> eglandon: 1. check firewall
<technologov_> eglandon: 2. create password for your windows 7 user
<eglandon> password and login for both computers and samba account is the same
<jin> hi?
<jin> hi?
<rork> hello jin
<rork> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jin> i can't speak english, well
<rork> Hin: there are support channels in many language, which language do you speak?
<rork> !ko | jin
<ubottu> jin: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<jin> thank you~
<moldaz> hello
<b2ag> hi
<moldaz> im having a issue with my wifi
<moldaz> i installed the drivers it worked fine for about 3 mins
<moldaz> now it just wont connect
<b2ag> but connection from other host or os to your wlan is still possible?
<michael> it wont get a connection to it
<b2ag> moldaz: i try to find out if your wlan accesspoint is still operational
<moldaz> how do i go about that
<b2ag> connect to your wlan from another device or try to power down and power up again your router
<b2ag> just to be sure its not that type of wlan-related issue
<moldaz> done it
<moldaz> it works fine even if i boot into windows
<b2ag> ok, back to linux than
<moldaz> im on linux i havnt plugged in
<b2ag> and you are on kde, iguess?
<b2ag> :)
<moldaz> chyeah
<b2ag> so bring up a console to find out what wlan hardware you have: press "alt+f2" and type "konsole", then "lspci |grep Network"
<moldaz> Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<b2ag> or better "lspci -v |grep Network -A 6" in konsole
<b2ag> ok
<b2ag> im trying google BCM4312 and linux
<moldaz> like it worked
<moldaz> but stopped randomly
<moldaz> and it brings up all the other networks in my area
<b2ag> wut?
<moldaz> it worked when i first installed the driver and just stopped working after a couple minutes
<b2ag> is this effect repeatable? does ist work for a couple of minutes again after you reboot or install driver again?
<moldaz> no
<moldaz> i even tryed to reinstall the driver
<moldaz> with no luck
<b2ag> did you check "demsg" output?
<moldaz> no how do i go about that
<b2ag> sorry "dmesg"
<b2ag> wait
<moldaz> im lookin at it right now hold on
<b2ag> dmesg|grep -E "eth|wlan"
<b2ag> or dmesg|grep firmware
<moldaz> it basically says it keeps timing out
<b2ag> but no sight of complains about some missing firmware?
<moldaz> nope
<b2ag> which kernel you running "uname -a" ?
<moldaz> 2.6.35-22-generic
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<b2ag> i have found this: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Fedora/2009-12/msg02452.html
<b2ag> but found no solution yet
<b2ag> how did you install drivers?
<moldaz> the program that comes with
<moldaz> i just clicked on additional drivers
<AlexZion> hi everyone, I can't find in Kubuntu maverick with kde 4.6, the settings panel to manage the actions when I close down my display on my laptop ,someone can help me !?!, I'm pretty sure there was something .....
<nlsthzn> AlexZion: Check out power profiles
<moldaz> how do you completly removed the driver?
<AlexZion> ok nlsthzn , I found it , thanks a lot mate ...... ;)
<nlsthzn> AlexZion: np :)
<b2ag> moldaz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<b2ag> this describes using windows drivers via ndiswrapper
<b2ag> moldaz: also look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<b2ag> moldaz: you sould first look at the url last mentioned
<BluesKaj> moldaz, from my experience the bcm43xx chip shpuld run fine on the default maverick driver even after a kernel update , it does on my laptop, ndiswrapper shouldn't be necessary
<b2ag> BluesKaj: you have a BCM4312 to?
<b2ag> o
<BluesKaj> b2ag, yes and I'm running kubuntu maverick with the right settings in the networkmanager, I had to use wicd on karmic , the devs fixed the prob in maverick
<b2ag> BluesKaj: so you are the expert, but moldaz is just gone :(
<BluesKaj> b2ag, I'm not an expert , it's what I experienced with the broadcom chip , that's all
<b2ag> still makes me sick to see some network devices not running out of the box in linux
<BluesKaj> it runs out of the box if you set it up correctly
<b2ag> so you know exactly what he wannted to knew. makes you kind of an expert for that issue
<BluesKaj> b2ag, one has to set up the network manager with the router settings in mind , whta kind of security and pw etc
<cordonnier> troubles with keyboard layout changing / kubuntu 10.10
<BluesKaj> b2ag, so my point is referring someone to an out dated tutorial for a install that isn't relavent doesn't help
<b2ag> ok, but i have intel wlan and no idea for wich version of the chip the driver is working. i assumed it is not working. i'm not a fan of ndiswrapper, but i know it works quite well. i also pointed at the newer version and said he should read this first.
<moldaz> so i got my wifi working now
<b2ag> great
<moldaz> i just said to hell with it and  reinstalled
<b2ag> the whole system?
<b2ag> as long as you manged to get around ndiswrapper ;)
<cato37> is there a way to get the theme greeter to work in 10.10? no dl that install shows up in the box.
<technologov_> hi !!
<technologov_> What is the difference between "partner" and "multiverse" repos ?
<BluesKaj> the multiverse repos are defaults , the partners are optional bnecause they contain apps that can't be included by default for legal reasons
<BluesKaj> !partners | technologov_
<ubottu> technologov_: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<technologov_> ty
<deepz0ne> hi@all, anyone around ?
<deepz0ne> i need help with a small problem i have :(
<DarthFrog> !ask | deepz0ne
<ubottu> deepz0ne: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<deepz0ne> well, my english isnt that good and im relatively new to linux / kubuntu... well, i installed kubunto 10.10 and activated the nvidia driver. after that kubuntu doesnt start automatically, i have to login and type "startx" to get it to load
<deepz0ne> how do i fix that ?
<gbedosian> hey there
<mren> deepz0ne:  have you tried to wait some time? I've the same problem, but after ~ 3 minutes kdm comes up automatically
<mren> it doesn't hurt too much so I didn't digg into it by now :/
<deepz0ne> i waited and there were several comments about timed out operations
<DarthFrog> deepz0ne: Try this, from the command line: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<deepz0ne> now reboot ? thats the next problem, it doesnt reboot. it hangs after saying " going down for reboot now"
<DarthFrog> No, don't reboot.  You're logged in now, why reboot?
<deepz0ne> i want to know if it works now ? ;P
<DarthFrog> Go ahead, then. :-)  Take note of any messages given.
<Daskreech> deepz0ne: you mean you don't get a graphical Login screen?
<deepz0ne> i photographed the errors... shall i upload the picture ?
<Daskreech> Sure
<deepz0ne> k, give me a minute
<deepz0ne> damn my internet is slow atm...
<deepz0ne> still uploading
<deepz0ne> why cant i paste the link ?
<DarthFrog> deepz0ne: Left mouse button to select, middle mouse button to paste.
<deepz0ne> "paste" is greyed out in Quassel
<DarthFrog> Then check the clipboard contents.
<deepz0ne> http://www.bilderkiste.org/show/original/2129727277405/2011-02-09_13-53-12.jpg
<deepz0ne> got it...whew
<DarthFrog> That only shows you have an issue with a hard drive.  It's already asking for a login.
<deepz0ne> issues with a harddrive ?
<deepz0ne> this only happens if use the nvidia drivers, after a fresh install it boots normally until i install the drivers
<deepz0ne> *i
<DarthFrog> The hard drive issue is a separate one.  If you run "dmesg" after graphical booting, you'll see the same errors.
<deepz0ne> ah, ok
<deepz0ne> so, why doesnt it boot to a graphical interface ?
<deepz0ne> i need to start the xserver manually everytime, its annoying
<DarthFrog> I dunno. :-)   Did you run the dpkg-reconfigure command and select "KDM"?  If that doesn't work, try it again with "GDM".
<deepz0ne> how can i test if it worked ?
<DarthFrog> Reboot
<deepz0ne> okay, ill try
<deepz0ne> im back
<deepz0ne> still doesnt work, only text login
<deepz0ne> if i use sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm it says " gdm not installed"
<genii-around> deepz0ne: Perhaps put kdm instead of gdm
<deepz0ne> thats what i did
<deepz0ne> tried both
<DarthFrog> deepz0ne: Is AutoLogin enabled in /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc?  If it is, try disabling it.
<DarthFrog> changd "AutoLoginEnable=true" to "false".
<DarthFrog> change
<deepz0ne> gimme a sec, ill have a look
<deepz0ne> cant find AutoLogin in that file ?
<deepz0ne> sry, found it. chould i cange it to "false" ?
<deepz0ne> *should
<DarthFrog> No, you should change it to "false". :-)
<sheran> hello, i have made a mistake and need to resize my hdd, can I do that while in kubuntu (my hdd is 120GB and kubuntu is installed on all)
<deepz0ne> gparted can do that i think
<sheran> I suppose I'd like to 'shrink' kubuntu and create another partition
<DarthFrog> sheran: You'll probably have to boot with the LiveCD and run "partitionmanager" from there.
<BluesKaj> sheran, you have to be on either the live ubuntu-cd or gparted-live cd to resize or edit the partitions
<sheran> I suppose I'd like to 'shrink' kubuntu and create another partition/?
<sheran> sorry - it has tobe unmounted?
<DarthFrog> sheran: Yes.
<sheran> k thanks, it has this partitionmanager on live cd?
<DarthFrog> deepz0ne: If that didn't work, I'm all out of ideas, sorry.
<DarthFrog> sheran: If not, try "gparted".
<deepz0ne> k, thanks for your help
<sheran> DarthFrog: can gparted by booted from usb do you know?
<DarthFrog> sheran: gparted is a program, not an OS.
<deepz0ne> he could boot the live cd from usb if im not wrong
<deepz0ne> did that myself some time ago
<DarthFrog> deepz0ne: You're correct.
<DarthFrog> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<deepz0ne> whoohooo i finally managed to control my graphicscard fan with nvclock... silence... nice
<cato37> is there a way to get the theme greeter to install themes other than ethais?
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<Wolf_22> I'm trying to edit the httpd.conf file with "Kate" and it crashes every time. Are we not supposed to edit this file directly?
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> Wolf_22: this is really bad
<Wolf_22> Story of my life...
<Wolf_22> ha
<Wolf_22> Advise?
<Peace-> Wolf_22: kubuntu version ?
<Wolf_22> yeah
<Peace-> Wolf_22: kde version ?
<Wolf_22> Hold on...
<Peace-> Wolf_22: btw  sudo nano blabla...
<Peace-> Wolf_22: everytime something goes wrong there is always a thing that could go fine just look better
<Peace-> :)
<DarthFrog> Wolf_22:  try "sudo vi httpd.conf"
<Peace-> DarthFrog: vi?
<Peace-> DarthFrog: to one that can't analyze a crash?
<DarthFrog> vi is the greatest editor in the world.  IMNSHO.
<Peace-> DarthFrog: nano is better more easier
<Peace-> DarthFrog: the best for one that knows how to use
<DarthFrog> OK, agreed about the easier part.
<Peace-> :)
<Wolf_22> K, guys... Obviously, I'm new to all this. Step 1: How do I find these version numbers...?
<Peace-> DarthFrog: newbie = nano
<Peace-> Wolf_22: lsb_release -a
<Peace-> Wolf_22: on konsole
<gigasoft> hi all
<gigasoft> what is up?
<gigasoft> :P
<DarthFrog> Wolf_22: are you using root privileges to edit the httpd.conf file with kate?
<Peace-> Wolf_22: doesn't matter... shound not crash
<Peace-> DarthFrog:  doesn't matter... shound not crash
<Peace-> Wolf_22: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopiv1561
<DarthFrog> Peace-: "should" and "do" are different concepts. :-)
<Wolf_22> I have Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS (Lucid). Darth, I was trying to edit the file with Kate on the actual machine (it's on my desk by my other computer I normally use.) Yes, I was using root. Tried using sudo from the console, too.
<Peace-> DarthFrog: kate should not crash even opening a system file
<Peace-> DarthFrog: so question you did doesn't matter
<DarthFrog> Wolf_22: when did it crash?  What were you doing?
<Peace-> Wolf_22: now...
<Peace-> Wolf_22: run kate from konsole
<Wolf_22> I was trying to edit the httpd.conf inside /etc/apache2 to go through the process of adding users to the server.
<Peace-> Wolf_22: when it crash post the whole  messages kosnole prints to paste
<Peace-> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Peace-> Wolf_22: you used sudo or kdesudo ?
<Peace-> Wolf_22: kdesudo = graphical software
<Peace-> Wolf_22: sudo = terminal appllication
<Wolf_22> I've been using sudo.
<Peace-> Wolf_22: nope man that should not be done
<Peace-> Wolf_22: try with kdesudo
<Wolf_22> Oh...
<Peace-> Wolf_22: btw have you upgraded kde in these days?
<Peace-> Wolf_22: btw  sudo adduser MYNAME
<Wolf_22> In any event, both are saying I can't connect to 'X' server... Strange thing is that I'm on the server. And yes, Peace, I just applied some updates / security updates yesterday.
<Peace-> Wolf_22:   sudo adduser MYNAME admin
<Peace-> Wolf_22: try with the other user if it does the same ...just to test
<Wolf_22> k
<Peace-> Wolf_22: ok we got the problem
<Peace-> kate can't connect with X so it crashes :D
<Peace-> nice
<DarthFrog> xhost is your friend. :-)
<Peace-> Wolf_22: try before with a new user ... could be some settings that are mess
<Peace-> Wolf_22: if even with the new user you can 't  get it work we wil fix like said from DarthFrog with xhost
<Wolf_22> Okay, so I tried the following: "sudo adduser MYNAME admin" and I received the message "adduser: The user `MYNAME` does not exist."
<Peace-> Wolf_22: you have to create it before with
<Peace-> Wolf_22: sudo adduser MYNAME
<Peace-> then
<Peace-> Wolf_22:   sudo adduser MYNAME admin
<Peace-> replace MYNAME with something of nice...
<Peace-> xD
<omkar> Hi guys I m using kubuntu 10.04 n want help related to apache2
<omkar> its a bit wierd i have removed few files from the apache directories
<omkar>  n then I tried removing apache2 using apt n then tried re-installing the same
<Peace-> omkar: used purge?
<omkar> hmmm
<DarthFrog> Wolf_22:  A server can be either a machine or the  program offering services.  You have confused the two.  The Xserver is a program running *on your local machine* which provides the graphical services.  An xclient is a program, running locally or remotely, requesting X services.  You are running an xclient (kate) remotely on the web server (the httpd program on that machine) which is requesting X services on your local machine.  Since
<DarthFrog> you are not running an X server on your Windows machine, you cannot use kate remotely.
<omkar> is it fo me DarthFrog?
<Peace-> omkar: nope
<DarthFrog> omkar: No, for Wolf_22
<omkar> @Peace I didn't use purge
<Peace-> welll DarthFrog xD
<Peace-> omkar: try  sudo apt-get purge stuff
<Peace-> omkar: or
<Peace-> sudo apt-get remove --purge stuff
<omkar> actually when I was trying to remove n then re-install the earlier configurations which i had made in to the files was same as that of earlier so i decided to delete the conf files n then reinstall the apache2
<omkar> ok
<Peace-> where stuff is packages
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> is/are
<DarthFrog> Peace-:  What means "xD"?
<Peace-> DarthFrog: it's like :) but evil
<omkar> @Peace done
<omkar> now should i reinstall apache2
<Peace-> omkar: try to reinstall it
<Peace-> omkar: i hope you have saved your own settings
<Peace-> of course...
<Peace-> somewhere
<omkar>  still nothing in all the directories
<omkar> default file should be there in the sites-available right
<DarthFrog> Wolf_22:  Since you are connecting to your web server via PuTTY, you should use a CLI text editor, such as nano, as recommended by Peace-.
<Peace-> omkar: sorry i am not an apache expert
<Peace-> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Peace-> here in italy is late
<Peace-> so ...
<Peace-> bye bye
<Peace-> it's
<DarthFrog> Wolf_22: And when you ask for help in future, you *must* tell us that you are on a Windows machine, connecting via a SSH (PuTTY) session.  That is essential information.
<omkar>  but strange thing is
<omkar> when i deleted few conf files
<DarthFrog> Wolf_22: If you wish to administer a remote machine graphically from your Windows desktop, you can do it.  But you have to first install and run an Xserver on your Windows machine.
<omkar> n i remove complete apache2 package from my system then while installing it again why doesn't it loads the same conf files again
<DarthFrog> Wolf_22: Cygwin/X  and Xming are two X servers for Windows.
<rosco_y> Can anyone recommend a good way to subscribe to rss feeds?
<rosco_y> (something desktop oriented, please?)
<dereine> akregator?
<dereine> or the plasma applet
<rosco_y> dereine: Thank you :)  I'll give it a try!
<dereine> oh no factoid bot here?
<DarthFrog> !bot | dereine
<ubottu> dereine: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Pici> !info akregator
<ubottu> akregator (source: kdepim): RSS/Atom feed aggregator for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.6-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 487 kB, installed size 2056 kB
<dereine> DarthFrog: thanks!
<pedahzur> Have a weird problem here. KDE 4.6 on Kubuntu 10.10. My user can log in just fine via KDM, but another user gets the "red field." Using the same password, I can su to that user at the prompt, but that user cannot log in via KDM. I had this problem with KDE 4.5 as well, but it went away (until now) when I upgraded to 4.6. Ideas?
<Tecumseh> I'm trying out kde 4.6 activity's after seeing a screencast from chani and now I'm trying to run 2 instances of konversation so I can have 1 server in activity gaming and 1 server in activity system. Is it possible to have 2 instances of konversation running?
<triune> I'm trying to solve a KDE bug
<triune> and I need to identify what component Kubuntu ships in their distro
<triune> from this bug report comment #1
<triune> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=265835#c1
<ubottu> KDE bug 265835 in general "KDE's draw-gtk-apps-like-qt-apps component ignores requests to draw text in black" [Normal,Needsinfo: waitingforinfo]
<gigasoft> flash player on chrome wont work any help ?
<triune> anyone able to answer that question... or tell me how to figure it out?
<DarthFrog> gigasoft: Works with Firefox. :-)
<triune> gigasoft: labs.adobe.com >> download Flash Square 10.3 and out it in /opt/google/chrome/plugins
<gigasoft> DarthFrog, how to fix it?
<DarthFrog> gigasoft: No idea, I've never run chrome, only Firefox.
<DarthFrog> Or Konq.
<gigasoft> why does no body like chrome?
<yofel> triune: best ask the others in #kubuntu-devel
<triune> thanks yofel
<maco> gigasoft: i havent got that impression...
<DarthFrog> gigasoft: I didn't say I didn't like chrome.  Just that I've never run it.
<maco> lots of ubuntu devs use chrome
<gigasoft> oki
#kubuntu 2011-02-10
<pedahzur> Have a weird problem here. KDE 4.6 on Kubuntu 10.10. My user can log in just fine via KDM, but another user gets the "red field." Using the same password, I can su to that user at the prompt, but that user cannot log in via KDM. I had this problem with KDE 4.5 as well, but it went away (until now) when I upgraded to 4.6. Ideas? And to add to the wierdness: it started working on its own.  STRANGE.
<chris_sf> Please help , I can't load KDE after KDE update from the backport repo !
<james147> chris_sf: make sure kubuntu-desktop is intalled and run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<chris_sf> but I don't want to upgrade my distibution . I want the keep the LTS 10.04 version. What I did was to install kdevelop  from the backport repo and than when doing a regular update, it update KDE !! now the screen is black, how can I revert it to the original KDE (the one on Lucid) or install the new one properly but keeping the 10.04 LTS version. Thx so much for any help
<james147> chris_sf: dist-upgrade only upgrades packages
<james147> chris_sf: it wont upgrade you to 10.10 unless you enable the 10.10 repors in /etc/apt/sources.list
<chris_sf> Thx so much james, it works , now I think it is scary because all what I wanted was to install kdevelop and tutorial showed it using the backport repo. Correct me if I am wrong but since the new KDE was also in the backport , it tried to update itself !? actually each I'll do a apt-get upgrade he will try to replace the lucid package whith the one in the backup repo ! Is that correct. how  can I select the backport to only install a package (ie
<chris_sf>  kedevelop) . what is the best practice of using the backpot repo if you don't want to install what's in there ?   Also what happened in my case  ! sorry for all those questions !! ;-)
<gancient> hi all, are people still facing problems while upgrading to kde 4.6 in kubuntu ?
<gancient> i was planning to upgrade but found this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/708151
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 708151 in Kubuntu PPA "can't log in to KDE after upgrading to 4.6" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<gancient> this made me reconsider :( my upgrade plans
<rosco_y> I'm trying to learn how to read RSS feeds.  I added the "RSSNOW" desktop widget, and I've subscribed to a feed, and I can see it is populated -- how do I actually read the feeds?
<gancient> rosco_y: the feeds will show up on the widget. what is the refresh time you have set in the settings of the widget ?
<ravel> im trying to figure out what program i need to install to get the application hardware drivers
<Mase_wk> rosco_y: akregator is also a really good feed reader
<Mase_wk> ravel: application ? which device is it ?
<Mase_wk> usually drivers are bundled with the kernel
<ravel> i figured it out mase_wk its jockey-gtk
<ravel> :)
<Mase_wk> ah you mean for binary drivers...jockey-kde will give the kde version
<ravel> awe sweet ass
<ravel> thanks mase_wk
<FloridaGuy> does kubuntu have a gui to kill system process other then system monitor
<ZenGuy> can dolphin show gif animations in preview mode?
<FloridaGuy> put a gif in preview mode and find out
<ZenGuy> can you try for me please.. i'm curremtly using a openbox and gnome desktop?
<FloridaGuy> if i had a gif i would
<FloridaGuy> point me to one
<ZenGuy> wget http://www.gifbin.com/bin/022011/1297259678_escalator-hanging-fail.gif
<ZenGuy> if the thumbnail shows animation that would be awesome
<FloridaGuy> ZenGuy: shows in preview...butt no animation
<ZenGuy> ok
<ZenGuy> i'll submit a brainstorm feature request tommorow
<ravel> hey its me again i installed jockey-kde and it finds my ati/amd driver but when i goto activate it, the program jockey downloads the driver but doesnt activate my ati/amd driver? just goes grey
<ravel> any ideas on how to fix this
<Corin> Is there any way to set it so all windows sizes are forced and unchangeable?
<Corin> I mean, other than manually forcing all windows sizes.
<weecol> hello
<skidzo> Hi there, I tried to install a proprietary software (bitrock install binary) on kubuntu10.10
<skidzo> now the problem is, that the /usr/lib/gio is found
<skidzo> and as I installed 64 bit version, and the proprietary software uses 32 bit i get errors saying that tehere is a wrong ELF CLASS 64
<skidzo> now i looked in a centOS 5.2 and there is no such library as /usr/lib/gio/modules/
<skidzo> and even in a debian there is no such directory
<skidzo> and the fact is the proprietary software installs just fine on CentOS an Debian
<skidzo> so what package needs that /usr/lib/gio/modules and why is there a problem when installing a 32bit binary which actually just should copy some binarys...
<skidzo> i am totally clueless about this
<valorie> !find  /usr/lib/gio/modules
<ubottu> File /usr/lib/gio/modules found in bamf-dbg, bamfdaemon, gvfs, ia32-libs, libdconf-dbg, libdconf0, libfm0, libfm0-dbg, libgio-fam, libzeitgeist-1.0-0-dbg (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=/usr/lib/gio/modules&mode=&suite=maverick&arch=any
<valorie> does that help at all, skidzo?
<skidzo> a little
<skidzo> is this installed by default
<skidzo> ?
<valorie> hmmm, I don't know how to check that
<skidzo> i get an error about libgiofam.so and libdconf.so
<skidzo> saying that they are of the wrong elf CLASS 64
<valorie> and did google give you anything useful about that error message?
<skidzo> ia32-libs is also installed
<skidzo> no
<skidzo> it was mainly other people also installing proprietary software
<valorie> you need someone much more clueful than me, I'm afraid
<skidzo> i know the gio is the gnome io
<skidzo> no it's okay, help actually a lot
<skidzo> thanks so far!!
<franzmaximilian> Hello. I am facing a severe problem with my Kubuntu 10.10 (running since months without problems)  Today it boots into an installation procedure that hangs at the choice of language
<franzmaximilian> I am now running Kubuntu from CD
<franzmaximilian>  but i desperately need to be back to my normal HD boot
<franzmaximilian>   I don-t know what and where to check:  grub?  boot scripts?     Please help!!!
<franzmaximilian>  238 users on this channel and none can help in any way?
<valorie> did you do some recent updates?
<valorie> new software?
<valorie> sorry, not many people awake at this point of the day
<franzmaximilian> no new softare, just the regular updates from official repositories
<amichair> franzmaximilian: can you get a screenshot, photo, or good description of the screen you arrive at?
<franzmaximilian> which i do more or less daily
<franzmaximilian> amichair boot seems to start normally, then for a couple of seconds i see a login screen
<franzmaximilian> i mean command lina with black bacground
<franzmaximilian>  then it turns into a text based installation
<franzmaximilian> not graphic
<amichair> franzmaximilian: the kubuntu installation? the boot menu like in the liveCD?
<franzmaximilian> yes, but not a graphic install, just an old fashioned text input menu in a few colors
<franzmaximilian> this is the language choice menu
<franzmaximilian> preset choice is english, but if try to move around it goes to albanese
<franzmaximilian>  and doesnt let me move but between alabnese and bulgarian
<franzmaximilian>  it does not accept an ENTER command
<franzmaximilian>  it does nothing there
<franzmaximilian>  only choice is  CTRL ALT CANC   or hard switch off
<mokush> you guys, how can I get flash into 10.10 64? do I need to run the flashplugin-installer?
<franzmaximilian> I checked that there are no forgotten usb pens on the computer or anything else
<amichair> mokush: install flashplugin-installer
<franzmaximilian>  it boots as expected from a live CD and i can access the HD
<franzmaximilian> this is all I can say
<amichair> franzmaximilian: strange, I never encountered anything like this
<mokush> amichair: I've installed the package, but the actual plugin didn't install
<franzmaximilian> me neither... i-m just a user amichair, but since mamy years   first time i see anything like this
<amichair> mokush: installing the package is all that should be necessary, at least for FireFox and Chrome (but probably others too)
<franzmaximilian> and of course it happens the day i have urgent tasks to do....  according to Murphy-s law
<amichair> franzmaximilian: do you have any choice in the grub menu, older kernels and such?
<mokush> amichair: I've just removed and reinstalled the plugin, and it got it's act toghether. thanks
<amichair> mokush: you might need to restart the browser though
<amichair> mokush: oh great :-)
<franzmaximilian> i do not see a grub menu at start amichair. i have only kubunto, no Windows or other OS
<amichair> franzmaximilian: no previous kubuntu kernel versions? (there's some key u can press to get the grub menu, not sure if nowadays it's escape or left shift or something else)
<franzmaximilian> yes, i must have some older kernels
<franzmaximilian> so let-s ask if anyone knows which is the key to press to get the grub menu
<franzmaximilian> anyone knows_
<franzmaximilian> ?
<franzmaximilian> sorry... wrong keyb layout... i forgot to set it when booting from CD
<amichair> franzmaximilian: I think in grub2 you hold down the shift key while booting to get to the menu
<franzmaximilian> ok, i will have a try
<franzmaximilian>  thank you for suggestion
<franzmaximilian> i will come back if it does not work
<franzmaximilian> pray for me........
<skidzo> fingers crossed
<franzmaximilian> :)   bye
<skidzo> hi again
<skidzo> so anyone knows if the /usr/lib/gio/ is in kubuntu10.10 by default
<skidzo> or does it only exist because some packages where installed afterwards?
<skidzo> i figured out already that in debian an in RHEL there is no such directory
<apokorwnas> hello anyone from greece?
<apokorwnas> anyone who watch the chat?
<iulian_> skidzo: try sudo dpkg -i - -force-architecture yourpackagename
<skidzo> sorry forgot to say it's proprietary
<skidzo> tried the linux32 command an tried installing 32 bit libs
<skidzo> but the issue is that some process running at installtime might mess up the installation
<skidzo> it did an strace of the install process but i only got some information which is worthless
<skidzo> i do know that I need some opengl library's
<skidzo> like libXm.so libGL.so libGLU.so
<skidzo> all in 32 bit
<skidzo> i know that one of the packages is libmotif3
<franzmaximilian> hello amichair    My computer booted normally at the end.... but i don't know how!  and i simply hate this
<amichair> franzmaximilian: I suppose you can hate it less than when it doesn't work and you don't know why ;-)
<franzmaximilian> lol   true
<franzmaximilian> anyway... i wonder why i cannot find a /boot/grub/menu.lst file in my installation
<amichair> franzmaximilian: just as an off-thought, perhaps you can run an fsck and/or memtest at some conveient time in the near future... just to rule out random hardware errors. It never hurts.
<franzmaximilian> yes, good Idea amichair .  do I run fsck from a cd?  I f i remember well it cannot be run on an active hd
<amichair> franzmaximilian: I think menu.lst no longer exists in grub2, at least by default. now there's a grub.conf somewhere, and a utility to apply it... don't remember the details
<franzmaximilian> amichair, I will check for this
<rajvi> i have a problemhelpthis newbie
<rajvi> kubntu 10.10 on a dell mini10 netbook
<rajvi> can i get some gidance
<rajvi> i m from a place where nobody has about open source
<amichair> !ask | rajvi
<ubottu> rajvi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rajvi> thank u  ubottu
<rajvi> my power devil is messed up on AC but my visual effects disabled
<amichair> franzmaximilian: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 looks like it might be useful
<amichair> rajvi: you can configure these in System Settings -> Power Management -> Edit Profiles
<rajvi> yes u r right
<rajvi> but i disable d power devil n i checked all settings still its the same
<rajvi> i have checked some logs power devil is not recognising thet it turned off n i m on AC!!
<rajvi> i m 100% sure my power devil died
<amichair> rajvi: sorry, I don't know much more about power devil... maybe someone else here will be able to help. Also, you should check that there's no known issues with your particular hardware (in launchpad bug reports, that is)
<rajvi> ok thanks can i give u somemore input
<rajvi> thanks amichair
<rajvi> power devil messed up  help
<rajvi> please help
<mtu> i've upgraded from lucid to maverick and now my widget dashboard is empty. the "add widget..." dialog still shows my applets as active, though. where are they?
<mokush> whoever recompiled them intel gma drivers deserves a grand prize.
<rajvi> i don't think  anybody can help me
<rajvi> can anybody answer my questions
<mokush> rajvi: what's the qustion?
<BajK> where do I get "qmake" ?
<BajK> cmake .. fails and says it cannot find "qt qmake"
<rajvi> power devil not working
<rajvi> on ac but no visual effects
<mokush> rajvi: did you enable them? did they work before?
<rajvi> power devil has disabled my effects
<rajvi> yup
<rajvi> but only if ilogg out i get my effects
<rajvi> now powerbdevil off
<rajvi> but same issue checked all settings
<rajvi> checked logg power devil on regonising dat i m on ac
<rajvi> i know power devil is  the culprit
<mokush> you guys know a way to install thunderbird 3.3alpha in kubuntu?
<LogicallyDashing> Ctrl+Alt+V opens Klipper's menu of previous clipboards. I don't want it to do that. I went into Global Keyboard Shortcuts and selected Klipper, expecting I should be able to change the shortcut there, but this shortcut is not there. Where do I change it?
<Noob> hi
<Noob> what is the name of your graphic package manager?
<Noob> i'm on debian testing KDE4 and i don't know what graphic package manager can i use
<b_gholamali> In kubuntu I use "Software Management" in System setting
<Noob> i'm on Debian testing KDE4
<yofel> Noob: I'm not sure, but testing should use kpackagekit too
<yofel> you should rather ask in a debian channel..
<Noob> ok thanks yofel
<b_gholamali> anyway your package manager should be in system setting
<yofel> that's true too
<rohdef> do I need to make some specific setups to be able to send files from my phone to my computer using bluetooth?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<phoenix_firebrd> i have installed adobe flash player 10.2 , now chromium browser is getting crashed . how can i fix it?
<phoenix_firebrd> small correction
<phoenix_firebrd> flash plugin crashes in chromium browser
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, have you updated/upgraded lately
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ya
<BluesKaj> there was an upgrade to flashplugin installer a day or 2 ago
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: this is the error message i am getting "[14020:14020:89764634949:FATAL:base/process_util_linux.cc(594)] Out of memory"
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, which graphics card ?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: nvidia 9400gt
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, dunno what that is unless you ram is somehow corrupted or broken
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, run glxgears full screen , see if it crashes
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i checked with rekonq, it can play the youtube videos. when i rightclick on the video. rekonq crashes
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i check my memory. 70% of my memory is free
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: 70% free in total
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: 12 % free in physical
<BluesKaj> try removong flashplugin installer , rebot and try the youtube without reinstalling
<danifunker> hi everyone, i'm having a problem with KDM and XDMCP on Ubuntu 10.10, I can't seem to connect to it, I have already adjusted my Xauthority (added * to add all hosts to connect) and kdmrc (enable XDMCP). What am I missing?
<BluesKaj> danifunker, but maybe xdm might help as a Xserver manager
<danifunker> hmm I guess I'll go ahead and install that then.
<alvin> danifunker: Probably DNS stuff. Can you give us more information? What do you expect to work that doesn't?
<k0s> Hi!
<k0s> Hi
<k0s> HI
<genii-around> !hi
<k0s> Please help me!
<Riddell> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<k0s> I just started using linux and I need to reinstall Virtualbox. I do not know how to do it. (((
<k0s> And another question - does anyone speak Russian?
<BluesKaj> !ru | k0s
<ubottu> k0s: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<falanga> Helllo peoplee
<falanga> :D
<danifunker> alvin: sorry, i lost connectivity, I don't think it's DNS, since I'm not using DNS to connect to the server.
<alvin> danifunker: np. Let me see what I can dig up about my own XDMCP experience.
<alvin> You changed /et/kde4/kdm/kdmrc and /etc/kde4/kdm/Xaccess?
<rork> Hello falanga
<danifunker> alvin: yessir, I did that a while ago
<alvin> danifunker: Checked bug 86021
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 86021 in libxdmcp (Ubuntu) "XDMCP does not work without reverse dns" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/86021
<alvin> So, change 127.0.1.1 localhost to '127.0.0.1 <hostname-of-xdmcp-server>'
<danifunker> my client is Windows, not ubuntu
<danifunker> I'm using Xming to connect.
<alvin> danifunker: No problem. I meant the /etc/hosts file of your Kubuntu
<danifunker> interesting, it's already in there
<alvin> Good. 127.0.1.1 should not be localhost when in a network
<danifunker> so just remove it?
<alvin> Wait
<falanga> how are you
<alvin> I'm checking for it
<danifunker> okay. thanks
<danifunker> I've never heard of 127.0.1.1 before
<alvin> danifunker: Comment it out, and add your real IP there with the hostname (e.g. 10.0.0.50 xdmcpserver)
<falanga> where are you from
<danifunker> ok i made the changes, restartign now
<alvin> good luck
<danifunker> thanks, well I'll stay on here, again windows is my client ;)
<alvin> I have never used Xming, but it should work. Be glad you're not using Ubuntu as a client.
<danifunker> should I create reverse dns entries on my DNS servers?
<danifunker> I'm just trying to set this thing up as a test box
<alvin> You can't always do that. (I can't here). It's not necessary
<danifunker> okay cool. Fortunately I am a master of my own domain
<danifunker> woot I even have a fancy whois name on my ipv6 network ;)
<alvin> putting the ip in /etc/hosts should help.
<danifunker> ok it looks started
<danifunker> alvin: trying to connect now one second
<danifunker> hmm, so far I'm getting the same results.
<falanga> fellas
<falanga> where are you from
<alvin> bah. I thought it would be enough. It worksforme. Let's see..
<alvin> falanga: the internet
<danifunker> i'm from Canada, where are you from falanga?
<falanga> :D
<falanga> haha
<falanga> Macedonia
<alvin> danifunker: What version of Kubuntu? There's bug 408417
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408417 in gdm "XDMCP server not working in Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408417
<danifunker> I'm using the most current version
<danifunker> of everything
<danifunker> I just installed on monday, and did an update before installing kde
<alvin> I haven't tried XDMCP on Maverick yet
<danifunker> that looked like a gdm bug, not kdm bug
<alvin> Canonical doesn't really care about XDMCP. It wouldn't suprise me if they broke it. Kubuntu has the possibility in kdm, but gdm losst it years ago.
<alvin> Yes, that bug was originally about the missing option in gdm, but people added more problems over the years
<lithpr> hi all.  I heard a podcast where they talked about kde 4.6, and i was intrigued.  I downloaded kubuntu-desktop from the backports.  The problem i have now is that in either session, i have all the apps from gnome/kde on both menus.  Is there a way i can isolate the two environments short of dual-booting?
<lithpr> I can't be the first person who has wanted to do this :)
<alvin> lithpr: I do not know of such a method
<danifunker> hmm, I wanted to try switching to a different xdmcp manager. How do I switch it?
<alvin> not kdm?
<danifunker> yeah like xdm
<danifunker> problem is, i already installed xdm and don't have an option to switch
<alvin> Oh, but there is. I forgot the command... Shouldn't it be $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm ?
<danifunker> sweet! thanks
<alvin> danifunker: hmm. Maybe we're using ipv6 only without really knowing it... On your server, what is the output of: $ sudo netstat -atnup | grep 177
<danifunker> I checked that already
<danifunker> I ended up changing it
<alvin> Here it's ipv6 only... Must have been that way for the past year
<alvin> And I never knew
<danifunker> yeah, I had to put in LISTEN 0.0.0.0 in one of my files
<danifunker> but odddly, I do have ipv6 configured on my network ;)
<danifunker> xming doesn't support ipv6 addresses though, at least not the version I'm running
<danifunker> my output from that command: udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:177             0.0.0.0:*
<alvin> It might explain some stuff here... In what file did you have to change that?
<danifunker> Xaccess
<alvin> btw, in /etc/kde4/kdm/Xaccess I have 2 lines (* ; * CHOOSER BROADCAST)
<danifunker> i have *, * CHOOSER BROADCAST and listen 0.0.0.0 that's what forces ipv4
<danifunker> i don't need to do anything with xhost do I?
<alvin> I don't think so
<alvin> I'll change to ipv4 too, but not now. There's too many people logged on.
<danifunker> ahh okay
<danifunker> I'd rather use ipv6, but xming :(
<danifunker> everything I have is on ipv6 now, even my site and email.
<alvin> Yes, you might want to try with a Kubuntu client. Just to know where to look
<alvin> cool, I still have to learn about that
<alvin> ISP's don't give addresses yet here
<danifunker> yeah, I have a tunneled route, where are you from?
<alvin> Belgium (Flanders)
<falanga> hey foes
<falanga> can you tell me
<falanga> on pvt
<falanga> another
<falanga> channels ?
<FloodBotK1> falanga: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<falanga> pleas
<danifunker> I don't have a kubuntu client installed anywhere.
<alvin> ubottu: !pvt
<alvin> ubottu doesn't know about pvt
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alvin> we know
<Pici> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Pici> !alis | falanga
<ubottu> falanga: Looking for a channel? /msg alis list *searchterm*     More help in #freenode
<danifunker> I did see a whole bunch of "nolisten" in some parameters somewhere.
<alvin> danifunker: Yes, that's for when you want to use X forwarding. (setenv DISPLAY etc,....) It's not needed to remove -nolisten tcp for XDMCP servers
<alvin> But you can try
<danifunker> alvin: it probably won't then. I never had this much problems XDMCP before...
<danifunker> is there a way to test udp connectivity
<alvin> Hmm, I have it removed apparently
<alvin> danifunker: $ sudo nmap -sU -p177 <your-xdmcp-server>
<m_tadeu> hi....after upgrading today the new flash player package, I'm unable to watch videos in youtube
<alvin> nmap exists for Windows too
<alvin> It should say: 177/udp open  xdmcp
<falanga> please give me other Konversation channels
<falanga> a?
<Pici> !ot | falanga
<ubottu> falanga: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<falanga> #kubuntu-offtopic
<falanga> where can i find a list of channels?
<Peace-> hi there
<falanga> hi peace
<danifunker> alvin: ok nmap reports the port as being open on both windows and linux
<danifunker> this is so strange, what could be wrong?
<moshofosho> i left ubuntu about 2 years ago after using it quite a bit for about 4 years primarily because i was dissatisfied with how kde was handled (really buggy, prone to crashing) and how long it took to bootup (about 1 minute on a, at the time, brand-new laptop)
<moshofosho> have those things changed?
<falanga> you are so bad
<falanga> def
<moshofosho> is kde stable to use? how long does bootup take?
<moshofosho> i am so bad?
<genii-around> danifunker: gdm or kdm greeter? gdm has this bug... https://bugs.launchpad.net/gdm/+bug/408417
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 408417 in gdm "XDMCP server not working in Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<moshofosho> i'm asking because my current setup with archlinux may take up more time than i have to debug stuff, mostly due to nvidia's graphics drivers not working right on my system, and strangely enough, random filesystem attributes being set by packages
<danifunker> genii-around: I'm using kdm greeter.
<moshofosho> so i'm thinking if i am to transition to something else, might as well be something i was comfortable with for a while
<moshofosho> i know the developers of ubuntu are beyond willing to help. i once hogged up colin wilson's entire work day on just one bug of mine. he seemed really set on fixing it and it was sort of obscure... at least at the time
<moshofosho> how to get a custom ubuntu image setup using clonezilla on identical machines in a computer lab
<BluesKaj> moshofosho, depends on your hardware but kde 5.1 is very stable and my pc boots in about 20 secs nowadays..there are some nvidia issues haowever they are mostly with the new 200 and 300 series
<moshofosho> 5.1? that's a typo right?
<BluesKaj> er kde 4.5.1
<moshofosho> okay
<moshofosho> yeah, that's what i have on my machine too right now. my desktop's graphics card is an nvidia 8300 gs... so not so cutting edge
<moshofosho> but not too old
<moshofosho> and it used to work fine with the 1xx series drivers (not hardware models!), but after 256 it seems like it's really unstable
<BluesKaj> moshofosho, then you should be ok , mine's a 8400gs
<moshofosho> someone online pointed out very insightfully that there seem to be two groups of people who use linux. 1 ) young people with time to spare in fiddling and tinkering with stuff and 2) older people who have to get work done and don't have the luxury of such time
<moshofosho> i'm slowly transitioning from 1) to 2) and though i'd love to tinker, i just don't have the time
<moshofosho> i used to have to fight with ubuntu to get stuff to work, but your experiences tell me i should give it a test run soon
<BluesKaj> moshofosho, well, I'm retired , so I have lots of time in winter ;)
<moshofosho> i see
<BluesKaj> I installed 10.10 in 40 mins the other day , clean
<moshofosho> i never had a problem with installation. ubuntu seems to have that nailed down
<moshofosho> i hated how many useless services used to run and just waste precious resources... back then
<moshofosho> now i guess it wouldn't be as bad. computers are faster, though mine have been stuck in 2007-age technology for a while
<moshofosho> anyway, for someone who has a lot of work to do, i sure sound like a hypocrite
<moshofosho> back to work
<BluesKaj> and used the text-based alternate install on my 6 yr old pc , which took about an hr
<moshofosho> thanks for your input BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> moshofosho, np :)
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :P
<Sirgado> I'm about to upgrade KDE 4.4.5 to 4.5.3 using kubuntu backports repository... does anyone discourage that?
<remur_030> Hi, we are trying to pin down an nvidia related bug on opensuse, is there a kde4.5 or higher user with nvidia driver 260.x and a 32bit system here by chance?
<Peace-> Sirgado: mah...
<Peace-> Sirgado: upgrading a stable distro it's always a roulette
<Peace-> Sirgado: the most of times 99%
<Peace-> you will get no problem
<Sirgado> :D yeah
<Peace-> but... i guess people upgrade system because they are annoyed
<Peace-> Sirgado: wanna try another kde?
<Peace-> try kubuntu natty alpha2 live cd
<Sirgado> ok, I know there're some risks, I just want to know if there's a big issue everybodoy knows except me :D
<Peace-> Sirgado: big issue no
<Peace-> if you have...
<Peace-> Sirgado: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/10/31/try-to-fix-your-kubuntu-box-with-kernel-recovery/
<Sirgado> I'll check that
<BluesKaj> X is abig issue on natty for some ppl , Peace-
<Peace-> BluesKaj: well :9 infact live cd :)
<Sirgado> I really want to use new activities systems (I've alreaduy tested kde 4.5)
<Peace-> Sirgado: bah... activities..
<Peace-> never used xD
<Sirgado> well', until 4 .5 I think they were not enoguht mature to be used
<Sirgado> enought
 * BluesKaj waits for official release
<Peace-> BluesKaj: +1
<Peace-> BluesKaj: but i am crazy tester xD
<BluesKaj> kde 4.6 is fine so far tho
<Sirgado> BluesKaj: nut I'm stuck in 10.04 (because php 5.3) and i think 4.5 will never get to 10.04
<BluesKaj> Sirgado, running a server ?
<Sirgado> and plasma seems to be very polished in 4.5
<Sirgado> BluesKaj: just for developping in my desktop, server is a LTS
<Sirgado> drupal based developping
<BluesKaj> Sirgado, IC
<Sirgado> a LTS server i mean, and don't wanna to install testing software ther ;-)
<BluesKaj> yup, understood :)
<Sirgado> thanks for your comments folks!
<Peace-> Sirgado: look this too
<Peace-> Sirgado: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/11/08/reinstall-kde/
<Peace-> if something goes bad
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> 99.99% nope
<Peace-> but..
<Sirgado> hey, that's a very good bonus !
<Sirgado> thanks
<prince> does any one help me to install video chat on ubuntu
<Peace-> prince: video chat?
<Peace-> prince: on kubuntu you could install google talks on firefox
<Peace-> or chromium ...
<Peace-> prince: http://www.google.com/chat/video
<prince> hiiiiiiii
<prince> any one please tell me the process of installing compiz fusion on gnom
<Peace-> prince: compiz on gnome?
<BluesKaj> prince, ask in #ubuntu
<Peace-> prince: here is kubuntu
<prince> ok
<DarthFrog> We are KDE folks, not GNOME.
<DarthFrog> Hmm, I just installed cairo-dock to have a look at it.  I like it. :-)  Does anyone know if there is a KDE version of something similar?
<DarthFrog> Never mind, I figured it out. :-)   RTFM rules again.
<Peace-> DarthFrog: daisy?
<Peace-> kooldock doesn't get the kde4 version
<Peace-> :(
<Peace-> only kde3 version
<Carnage\> Hey guys. I want to run an application in a separate Xorg-Server using a separate config and I want to do this as user (non-root). I had to configure /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config to allow this. If I now run `xinit <programm> -- :1 -config myxorg.conf` a separate XServer starts but just displays rubbish. The log says (among others) "(EE) Unable to locate/open config file: "myxorg.conf", however the file is located in the current working
<Carnage\> directory.
<Carnage\> If I give an absolute path, I get "
<Carnage\> Invalid argument for -config
<Carnage\>         For non-root users, the file specified with -config must be
<Carnage\>         a relative path and must not contain any ".." elements.
<Carnage\>         Using default xorg.conf search path.
<FloodBotK1> Carnage\: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genii-around> Carnage\: Is the myxorg.conf set +r ?
<Carnage\> Yep
<Carnage\> a+rw
<Carnage\> a+rwx doesn't change anything either...
<genii-around> Carnage\: In same error message set, do you see: (EE) Problem parsing the config file          ?
<genii-around> Apologies in advance for my lag, I am back and forth bewtween working
<Carnage\> genii-around: No need to be sorry. :) No, there is no such error. There are a few more errors later than the one I mentioned, but they are based on the fact that the config is not found.
<Carnage\> I solved it, the xorg.conf has to be located relative to the search path and not to the pwd...
<DarthFrog> Urk!  Installing daisy will destroy my KDE desktop:
<DarthFrog> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<DarthFrog>   kde-window-manager kdebase-workspace kdebase-workspace-bin kubuntu-desktop libkephal4a libplasmaclock4b libplasmagenericshell4 libtaskmanager4b plasma-dataengines-workspace plasma-desktop
<DarthFrog>   plasma-netbook plasma-widgets-addons plasma-widgets-workspace
<FloodBotK1> DarthFrog: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genii-around> Carnage\: Ah, good!
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, UGH!
<jackalope4863> anyone here familiar with cpufrequtils?
<jackalope4863> i have two processors i dont know how to target the second one
<Peace-> jackalope4863: mm
<barraponto> is someone using vpn on kde 4.6?
<blackmoon-105> hi, my /usr/bin/X use a 80% of cpu  and slow all..
<duane> anyone with kubuntu 10.10  kde 4.6  having troubles with kdm themes, getting a new theme does not work.
<duane> theme installs but not present in theme list to apply theme
<duane> kde 4.5 had the same affects and would like to know if others experienced the same.
<ravel> hello all: Im having a problem with my desktop pretty much is as follows, There is suppose to be a translucent widget that shows your home folders icons. I on the other hand do not have that widget can you please help me solve this problem? (Thank You in advanced)
<duane> ravel, the widget is called "folder view"
<ravel> awesome thanks duane
<duane> welcome
<ravel> yep thats what i was looking for your the new hero in my life :), just kidding but your help is appreciative. Have a nice day/night
<duane> 10/4 you to ravel
<Bauldrick> i've managed to remove firefox icon from kickoff application, and no matter if I 'purge' firefox and reinstall the icon doesn't return. I have to start via konsole, any ideas?
<sithlord48> Bauldrick:  unlock widgets, and right click on the firefox entry and select "add to panel"
<Bauldrick> there is no firefox entry sithlord48?
<sithlord48> im you menu ?
<sithlord48> have you installed firefox again?
<sithlord48> (sorry i read that wrong you did say kickoff)
<Bauldrick> yes, but can only start it via konsole
<sithlord48> you can add it again using the menu editor...
<sithlord48> do you know how to do that ?
<Bauldrick> nope, run me through?
#kubuntu 2011-02-11
<FloridaGuy> when will kde 4.6.0 go from backports to the main repo??
<ravel> dear god everythings going to hello, how are you guys doing? I am very sorry for popping up all the time asking annoying questions, If you can find it in your hearts to help one last time that will be so awesome. Here is my final problem hopefully, When i boot my computer and log-in through kdm my computer doesnt show any kind of widgets ie: all i have is a terminal and a background picture theres no splash, kmenu bar, widgets no nothing
<ravel> just the plain old wallpaper and a terminal window that i can type in. this is how i got xchat up but besides that its looking pretty bad.... I installed knetworkmanager and it uninstalled a bunch of stuff dont remember what but now im stuck here sorry guys. (Thank You for your help in advanced.)
<ravel> hey guys anyone there?
<ravel> hello buddy somebody?
<test> hi
<Guest79305> I install kubuntu 10.10.now i want to type in French. I installed the packages, but I dont know how to change the keyboard. could you help me
<icetockar> hi all
<icetockar> help me !!!!!!!
<icetockar> i have one 460 gtx fermi and no hdmi sound
<jdr__> i googled kubuntu, found this place...i found one other guy on a newsgroup who was experiencing the same problem...telinit 1 is broken in 10.04.02 LTS on a 64bit system
<jdr__> could not write bytes: Broken Pipes
<ravel> please guys someone help me, I am at my wits end with the system stuff just want to get this thing to work. everytime i boot into the system from kdm i dont see a spash screen and the last window i opened pops up thank god its the terminal. there is no menu bar or widgets when i typed in xchat i also noticed that the widget around xchat isnt show just the main window, I installed knetworkmanager and it deleted a bunch of packages. So now
<ravel> im left with this... I have done a aptitude install kubuntu-desktop and a aptitude install plasma-desktop nothings fixed is there a config file im missing out on? please help me (Thanks in Advanced)
<jdr__> why not add another user via cli log into kdm with that user and see if its something fucked in your window manager preferences/setup
<ravel> jdr speak to me im a lil buzzed but following you what do you mean by cli log into kdm slowly easy me into this
<jdr__> what??
<ravel> okay i think i got it one sec
<ravel> im drinking budwieser lol but ill be good
<jdr__> wow..i spoked a bowl of some good weed
<jdr__> smoked
<jdr__> do man adduser
<ravel> awesome smoke one for me too s
<jdr__> add another user
<ravel> k
<ravel> jdr im actually writing this down because i cant move the windows around so im going to have to close the xchat and come back
<ravel> any thing else
<ravel> where is the log file located at so i can look at that?
<jdr__> for what?
<jdr__> check in /var/log
<ravel> sounds good
<jdr__> and do a      history and the command line
<jdr__> history at the command line
<jdr__> see if you can find what command you ran
<jdr__> to fuck it up
<jdr__> :)
<ravel> i remember the command it was apt-get install knetworkmanager
<jdr__> well double check
<jdr__> do you have a background
<jdr__> can you hit Alt+F2
<ravel> heres my situation, I have a dell xps 2010 the keyboard only works with backtrack 4 so now im upping the system, it was at 8.04 everything was working fine until i noticed that i needed a network manager. So i installed knetworkmanager it then decided delete all the kde3 files from my system, which was cool to me at the time. Now i have more room but a broken system
<ravel> jdr i cant hit the alt+f2 doesnt recognize the command
<jdr__> ahh shit
<ravel> yeah bud
<jdr__> try installing kde4
<ravel> jdr i have a backround
<ravel> sounds good im going to try that kde4
<ravel> i actually did a aptitude install kde so maybe you just fixed it
<owner> iam using mixxx digital dj interface  i want to use to to play on internet radio.. and iam having trouble can some 1 help me pls or pvt me
<ravel> jdr brb sound good?
<jdr__> yea ill be here
<ravel> awesome
<xzased> Hi. I was wondering, is there a tool I could use to update another kubuntu system? see, I have restricted access to the internet at work, so I would like to download packages at home and install them from a usb stick on the work computer. However, my home computer has all sorts of different packages and it is more up to date than the work one, so a download-only apt-get would not work since it will not pull all needed dependencies for the work system. Is
<xzased> there a way to do this?
<jdr__> root access
<ravel> jdr alright its already installed i did aptitude install
<ravel> jdr i did a aptitude install kde4 so pretty much every package is there just wanted to make sure your following what i meant remember buzzed
<jdr__> k
<jdr__> may need to go into aptitude
<jdr__> search for kdebase-bin and kdebase-common or whatever it is
<ravel> sounds good one sec again
<jdr__> what version
<jdr__> 10.04?
<ravel> naw 9.04 lower im trying to get to 10.04 slowly but surely keeping my bluetooth keyboard n mouse
<ravel> making backups of all my progress through iso live cds :)
<ravel> i had a plan lol until it fell through at knetworkmanager
<jdr__> apt-get dist-upgrade -d
<ravel> k ill try that also gimme a sec doing all the above plus the following
<ravel> man i type awesome while buzzed
<ravel> brb
<jdr__> or do-release-upgrade -d
<ravel> k
<ravel> hopefully you hear from me again :P
<ravel> brb
<xzased> nevermind, I just found keryx, just what I was looking for.
<ravel> hey jdr you might be onto something when i did a apt-get dist-upgrade -d it obtained about 31 megabytes of packages now my cursor looks how kde4 is suppose to but the release option doesnt work
<ravel>  please guys someone help me, I am at my wits end with the system stuff just want to get this thing to work. everytime i boot into the system from kdm i dont see a spash screen and the last window i opened pops up thank god its the terminal. there is no menu bar or widgets when i typed in xchat i also noticed that the widget around xchat isnt show just the main window, I installed knetworkmanager and it deleted a bunch of packages. So now
<ravel> <ravel> im left with this... I have done a aptitude install kubuntu-desktop and a aptitude install plasma-desktop nothings fixed is there a config file im missing out on? please help me (Thanks in Advanced)
<ravel> hello anyone out there in cyberspace
<delovoy> hello
<ravel> hello anyone here to help please
<chalcedony> ravel, ask
<ravel> darn aight ill have to ask again tomorrow have a great night all
<Daskreech> chalcedony: strange
<chalcedony> Daskreech, people do that
<mcurran> anyone here running kde3.5
<mcurran> I'm getting an error when trying to mount any removable devices, Konqueror is saying connection is closed
<mcurran> I can mount them all manually but the /media section is all f*ed up
<sylverfox> hi, i'm wondering, how is it possible to remove unused dependency packages
<sylverfox> in ubuntu this was a function of synaptic
<sylverfox> how does this work in kubuntu?
<susundberg> apt-get autoremove
<susundberg> !man apt-get
<susundberg> :/
<sylverfox> it is not included in KpackageKit?
<susundberg> dont know, sorry
<susundberg> see the help?
<valorie> kpackagekit won't autoclean
<valorie> you have to do that in a console
<valorie> alt+F2
<valorie> then sudo apt-get autoremove
<sylverfox> ok, thanks for help
<sylverfox> is there a reason, why KPackageKit doesn't do it?
<sylverfox> ok, no matter
<sylverfox> thanks for help
<sylverfox> bye
<left4deadmw> so be
<left4deadmw> kazi
<left4deadmw> magnezium
<magnezium> еве сме
<left4deadmw> ae
<magnezium> приватен чат
<left4deadmw> kazi
<left4deadmw> abraham
<magnezium> Оди приватен чет
<magnezium> хаха
<magnezium> оди бе приватен
<FloodBotK1> magnezium: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<valorie> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<left4deadmw> HACKING UBUNTU...=)
<qiyan> #php
<magnezium> left4deamw
<magnezium> Left4DeadMW
<bartek> hej
<rork> Hello bartek, if you have any questions you can just ask them, people will answer them if they look and know the answer. If you need support in your own language let us know and we can give you the appropriate channel.
<sebastiano> how come quassel replaced konversation as default irc client? I find konversation quite more intuitive and "clean"
<james147> sebastiano: really? i find the opposite :s
<jhohn> q
<sebastiano> james147: uhm interesting... one thing I find confusing about quassel is the hiding of channels I am logged into, even if I put the checkmark on the channel to show it, that isn't remembered on shutdown... probably a bug I should report actually
 * alvin is currently looking at http://www.nokia.com/press Steve is explaining why Nokia will benefit from running Windows. I'm still waiting to hear the word 'Qt' here.
<james147> sebastiano: it hides your channels? ^^ I havve a dock here that lists them, think it was there by default... you may have closed it accdently
<sebastiano> james147: you mean the thing on the left that says "all chats" right?
<james147> yea
<rork> sebastiano: is Settings > Configure Quassel > Custom Chat Lists > Hide inactive chats set?
<sebastiano> rork: nope, that's not set. I have the "all chats" dock. for example I am in #kde, which gets hidden when I open quassel. I have to right click on kubuntu IRC and go on show/hide chats. putting the checkmark on #kde doesn't help... any ideas?
 * james147 suggest trying a new user... to see if its a config error
<sebastiano> james147: ok cool will do that
<rork> sebastiano: unfortunately not, that was my only idea and I don't experience that problem myself
<valorie> sebastiano: I tried quassel on my netbook and got the same annoying thing
<valorie> <3 Konvi
<valorie> Konversation and a znc = perfection
<k0s> test
<Paytam> I install the kubuntu 10.10 and want to add persian keyboard layout.I installed the language but I could not write in that language. The language indicator show just EN.
<Paytam>  I install the kubuntu 10.10 and want to add persian keyboard layout.I installed the language but I could not write in that language. The language indicator show just EN
<Riddell> Paytam: kmenu->system settings->input devices->layouts->configure layouts-> add layout->Iran
<deny> ok, this is my first time with KDE and konsole, before I was allways using gnome..My question is, why I cant bind shift + up or down for backward/forward history search. just to mention that this must be something with shortcut key of KDE, because in xterm history search works well..Any help how to solve this in konsole ?
<deny> common guys noone using history search
<deny> ?
<deny> is this channel have active users?
<kubuntu_sok> I ahev problem
<kubuntu_sok> Can I get help, please?
<kubuntu_sok> I need help with Kubuntu 10.10 + webcam configuration. Where shall I publish my question ??
<rork> kubuntu_sok: either here with some more details (which webcam do you have? what is the exact problem? which software do you want to use) or on !askubuntu
<rork> please mind that the channel seems a bit inactive at the moment and I know nothing about webcams
<kubuntu_sok> Okey sir.Excuse me how can I add channel ( askubuntu)
<kubuntu_sok> thanks I did it.
<rork> !askubuntu
<ubottu> AskUbuntu is a support resource that offers non-realtime support by the community! Can't get your problem fixed on IRC? Try AskUbuntu! - http://askubuntu.com/ You can discuss AskUbuntu in #ubuntu-stack
<rork> it's a website, not a channel :)
<[GuS]> kubuntu_sok: that command is for the "bot".
<kubuntu_sok> Thanks GUS.
<kubuntu_sok> Thanks rok
<kubuntu_sok> Q:  Can I one help me to solve problem ( webcam Configuration on Kubuntu 10.10) ?
<rork> !webcam | kubuntu_sok
<ubottu> kubuntu_sok: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<rork> or do you have a specific problem while installing the webcam?
<kubuntu_sok> [rok] I have a certin problem I joined one than site as linux questions and helped me as a linux beginner but my problem is still 1 month ago once I bought the webcam
<kubuntu_sok> [rork] I have a certin problem I joined more than site as linux questions and helped me as a linux beginner but my problem is still 1 month ago once I bought the webcam
<rork> kubuntu_sok: "certain problem" is not something anyone can help with. What exactly IS your problem? And which webcam do you use?
<kubuntu_sok> laptop OS:
<kubuntu_sok> --------------
<kubuntu_sok> OS: Kubuntu
<kubuntu_sok> kenel 2.6.35-25 generic
<FloodBotK1> kubuntu_sok: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kubuntu_sok> on HP probook 4520s.
<kubuntu_sok> Webcam info.
<kubuntu_sok> My problem is :http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/genius-facecam-312-kubuntu-10-10-setup-configuration-help-853054/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Ongi> Ola bruderz
<Ongi> ikonia bruder hola
<Ongi> My old good friend:D
<falanga> im back :D
<ikonia> !pm | falanga
<ubottu> falanga: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<falanga> give me names of channels where i can chat with people
<falanga> can i join other channels?
<falanga> please help me
<falanga> HELP!
<genii-around> falanga:  /join #channelname
<falanga> but i dont know any other channels but this :(
<genii-around> falanga: Maybe look through http://searchirc.com/search.php?SCHANS=1&SSORT=SIZE&N=freenode
<falanga> thanks GENII
<falanga> thank you so much
<genii-around> falanga: There are 12513 channels. Take your pick. I recommend maybe #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic if you just feel chatty
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<Daskreech> hi
<phoenix_firebrd> i have updated my flash to 10.2 and now, flash plugin crashes in all browsers
<phoenix_firebrd> my gpu is nvidia 9400gt
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: hi
<phoenix_firebrd> even google chrome which has its own flash player crashes
<phoenix_firebrd> any help?
<ikonia> phoenix_firebrd: how did you upgrade flash ?
<analex> wassup ppl.... anypne here knows how to get Nokia PC SUite to work on Ubuntu 10.10
<phoenix_firebrd> ikonia: through the regular update at first, after i got the error, i removed the flash installer and installed flash using the .deb package abobe gave. i got the same error.
<phoenix_firebrd> analex: i tried may times, but no use. it wont work
<analex> damn.... not cool... thanks anyway....
<phoenix_firebrd> analex: there are alternative softs, try those
<analex> like which ones??? they would be ably to synch my contacts??
<phoenix_firebrd> analex: ya
<analex> @pheonix which one you think is the best one though??
<phoenix_firebrd> analex: i forgot those app names. try this http://wammu.eu/
<phoenix_firebrd> analex: try everything find and see which one works for your phone
<nabukadnezar43> hi guys
<nabukadnezar43> i was wondering how could i see the contents of kubuntu-restricted-extras
<nabukadnezar43> i want particular codecs not all
<Peace-> nabukadnezar43: ?
<Peace-> kubuntu restricted extras isa metapackage
<Peace-> so that means
<Peace-> it's not a true package
<nabukadnezar43> peace- i want to see the  list of its contents
<mluser-laptop> Anyone know of an application that installs konqueror graphics actions that can do image conversions and resizing?
<Peace-> but a packages that need a lots of other packages
<nabukadnezar43> in ubuntu i could see them in synaptic
<Peace-> mluser-laptop: it's easy kde apps
<nabukadnezar43> it was listing them all
<Peace-> mluser-laptop: then go on service menu
<Peace-> mluser-laptop: search on that area
<Peace-> mluser-laptop: read this
<Peace-> mluser-laptop: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/01/17/kdekubuntu-service-menu-where-download-and-how-to-install-them/
<mluser-laptop> Peace-:  Thanks I'll take a look
<Peace-> nabukadnezar43: so open packages kit
<Peace-> nabukadnezar43: find kubuntu restricked extras
<nabukadnezar43> yeah it doesnt show them there
<Peace-> nabukadnezar43: then search fo dependeces
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> wait
<nabukadnezar43> it does show the dependencies but not the list
<nabukadnezar43> i want the file list
<nabukadnezar43> kpackagekit says no files found but we all know that's bullshit :)
<nabukadnezar43> there are many files in that package
<Pici> nabukadnezar43: Please mind the language.  apt-cache depends kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Peace-> nabukadnezar43: http://www.howtoforge.com/checking-package-dependencies-with-apt-rdepends-on-debian-ubuntu
<nabukadnezar43> okay sorry for bad language
<nabukadnezar43> and thanks
<ikonia> phoenix_firebrd: ok, so it's a problem with flash supplied from adobe, I suggest you contact them to log a bug
<phoenix_firebrd> ikonia: what is your flash version?
<ikonia> I don't use flash, and to be honest, my version doesn't matter
<ikonia> phoenix_firebrd: what's important is your version, that you got from adobe directly, doesn't work. So contact them and let them know
<phoenix_firebrd> ikonia: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> ikonia: thank you
<ikonia> not at all,
<BluesKaj> so ikonia what do you substiute for flash ?
<ikonia> BluesKaj: don't really use flash sites
<BluesKaj> no youtbe , ikonia ?
<BluesKaj> youtube rather
<ikonia> BluesKaj: on occasions, but then I never seem to have problems with flash, other than the known memory leak
<lucas__> Hi; everybody
<BluesKaj> neither do I ikonia, dunno why so many are having flash iussues , could be the HW they have , not sure
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: its possible , flash 10.2 uses nvidia's vdpau
<ikonia> BluesKaj: I think (personally) people mess around with it too much and don't use the installs properly
<phoenix_firebrd> ikonia: installs?
<ikonia> phoenix_firebrd: yes, install
<phoenix_firebrd> ikonia: sorry, i couldnt get you
<ikonia> that's ok
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, maybe if nvidia HW and drivers are installed, but I hyaven't bothered to look into it
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: we could always use the open source one
<BluesKaj> dunno what flash has to do with vdpau , it's for rendering X on nvidia graphics
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: it uses vdpau to play hd videos
<BluesKaj> flash ?
<BluesKaj> I thought flash was using opengl , phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ya some contain h.264 that can be played using gpu hardware acceleration
<BluesKaj> ok errands to do ..bbl
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ever tried playing a 1080p video on youtube?
 * nlsthzn has gotten the new flash so his HD youtube should actaully work now
<ravel> hey guys need some help, my kubuntu isnt quiet working the way its suppose to. When i log into the system from kdm there is no splash screen, no widgets, no anything really just a desktop wall paper and a terminal thank god. When i typed in xchat there is no border to the program umm and i cant move or size the program. what am i missing?
<mfraz74_> which version of kubuntu and kde are you running?
<ravel> mfraz74 not too sure i did a upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04
<Daskreech> ravel: why not 10.04 ?
<nlsthzn> Using Kubuntu 10.10, Firefox right click and save image doesn't work, clicking properties and then save does work... any idea why?
<mfraz74> nlsthzn: whenever i have problems downloading something with Firefox, I have to go into .mozilla/firefox/<profile name> and delete downloads.sqlite
<nlsthzn> mfraz74: k... will check it out, thanks!
<ravel> daskreech: here we go set down and hold on, i have tried every kubuntu installation known to man. I have a xps m2010 dell the keyboard and mouse are all connected together as one set its a bluetooth keyboard. when i run the installation my mouse works but keyboard doesnt, i then proceeded to use backtrack 4 and everything works so i have decided to upgrade through the process i have been saving iso backups just incase i ran into any error
<ravel> s. problem is i need knetworkmanager and well that package install broke the system.
<Daskreech> ravel: so should we be trying to fix that?
<ravel> daskreech im just trying to figure out why all the widgets arnt working and i figured you might have a great insight on this type of problem, thats all.
<ravel> if you feel that there is no need to help me i will understand and try to figure out what to do i know it must have to deal with some kind of config file because i have plasma and plasma-desktop installed so might be a config file some where in the system. i have no idea at this point.
<DarthFrog> ravel: Is the plasma desktop running?
<ravel> i dont think so darthfrog give me one sec i have to exit here and type plasma into the terminal
<[GuS]> ravel: you can try to rename .kde folder to .kde-backup and start kde again to see if is the installation or the upgrade causing the problem
<[GuS]> thats folder is in your home ravel
<[GuS]>  /home/user/.kde
<DarthFrog> ravel:  The comand is plasma-desktop.
<ravel> yeap i got us gus lol
<DarthFrog> "ps auxww | grep plasma" will tell you if plasma-desktop is running.
<ravel> aright guys give me a min ill check all this out and jump back on im going to do a mv ~/.kde kdebackup and a ps auxww | grep plasma
<ravel> darthfrog plasma-desktop command not found
<DarthFrog> Bingo.
<ravel> aptitude install plasma-desktop?
<ravel> or aptitude install plasma
<DarthFrog> Try "apt-cache search plasma | sort | less" and pick the packages you want.
 * BluesKaj wonders if this server will stay online for a while , the NY server has been affected by all kinds of splits
<ravel> aright sounds good
<ravel> brb thanks darthfrog
<DarthFrog> But at a minimum, install the "kde-plasma-desktop" package.
<DarthFrog> at least that's what it's called in Maverick. :-)
<ravel> hey darthfrog you still here?
<ravel> heres what ps auxww | grep plasma gives me root      8896  0.0  0.0   2036   588 pts/0    S+   13:18   0:00 grep plasma
<DarthFrog> So plasma-desktop is not running, then.
<ravel> i installed kde-plasma-desktop-artwork but there is no sign of plasma desktop for install anywhere
<ArGGu> is there good voip sip compliant software in Qt?
<ravel> which would make sense to why my desktop is all messed up
<DarthFrog> ravel:  Well, you now know what you have to do.
<ravel> yep thanks darthfrog keep up the good work and i appreciate your help i hope others realize that this is volunteered not paid thank you again for everyones help
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: it was plasma in 9.04
<Daskreech> plasma-desktop came about when plasma-netbook emerged
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: Thanks for that info.
<nlsthzn> best twitter client for KDE is...<insert answer here>
<Space_Man> use opera to visit www.twitter.com ?
<BluesKaj> nickmoeck, try choqok
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> nlsthzn, try choqok
<nlsthzn> BluesKaj: thanks... did a few searches in KPackageKit and couldn't find anything... will check it out
<BluesKaj> nlsthzn, google-linux is your friend , give it a try as well :)
<nlsthzn> BluesKaj: True I guess... thanks
<nlsthzn> cool,choqok works a charm :)
<ravel> DarthFrog : hey its me again, i figured out what i needed to do but my problem now is that kdebase-workspace-bin doesnt install plasma it installs python-plasma whats next?
<DarthFrog> ravel: You're running a distro that's too old for me, sorry.
<DarthFrog> ravel:  Personally, i'd poke through "apt-cache search plasma" and figure out what's not installed.
<ravel> darthfrog can i do a upgrade to a newer distro maybe 10.04
<ravel> apt-get dist-upgrade?
<DarthFrog> ravel:  I have this alias "alias lspkg="dpkg --list | grep ^ii.* | cut -d ' ' -f 3 | sort | less".  This, coupled with a grep search, tells me what packages are already installed.
<DarthFrog> i.e. lspkg | grep plasma
<ravel> awe i see
<Daskreech> ravel: :-)
<DarthFrog> ravel: In your case, I'd try booting a 10.10 LiveCD and see if things work for you.
<Daskreech> can You get to the internet from the terminal?
<ravel> yep
<ravel> aright im going to try all of the following maybe add another repo in and see if i can pull out a plasma from that or just hang my self from the roof j/k but for sure i know 10.10 breaks the keyboard but ill try the others that follow
<Daskreech> ravel: sudo do-release-upgrade
<k0s> Can't find driver for web-cam for linux. Cam implanted in mobile phone alcatel one touch mini. Please help
<AntOgg> I used to have Ubuntu 10.04.  Now I have Kubuntu.  Ubuntu used metacity and for a little while I used gnome-shell.  Does Kubuntu have others that I can try out?
<DarthFrog> AntOgg:  You can use any wm you want with KDE, but the KDE SC is quite integrated, more so than GNOME, and works best with the stock kwin.
<spirov92> hi, flash just stopped working after an update. On youtube it says I have to update to the new flash player and points me to a download page.  The 32-bit version won't install, and the 64-bit seems to be broken. Can anyone help?
<BluesKaj> AntOgg, kde 4.6 is worth a try if you run 10.10, it works quite well on my setup
<spirov92> oops, actually, for the 64-bit I can't find any installation instructions
<AntOgg> BluesKaj: i'll check it out.  thanks  :)
<BluesKaj> spirov92, if you run 64bit OS then there are some flash issues depending on browser integration
<k0s> Please help me to find device driver for OT-708. At the official site there is no any help on installing this mobile as web-camera.  And actually no soft especially for linux.
<ubuntu_> ola gente4
<spirov92> hmmm, I  installed gnash, an open-source alternative to the flash player, and it seems to work...I guess I'll try that out for a while :)
<ravel> hey can someone post up your repository list so i can use it to install plasma-desktop or a new kubuntu-desktop
<ravel> preferably 10.04 if possible
<datacrusher> hello! im downloading kubuntu for a friend, who got a very nice cpter. my regard is that does flash comes installed out of the box in kubuntu 10.10 64?
<Space_Man> datacrusher: with kubuntu 9.10 you need to install adobe flash separately, it is quite easy
<Space_Man> idk if 10.10 has flash
<chuckf> 10.10 does not have flash by default
<datacrusher> chuckf, too harsh to install ?
<chuckf> not really
<chuckf> I believe it is as simple as ' sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer ' without the quotes
<chuckf> or just search for flashplugin-installer in the kpackagekit
<Pici> Its non-free software, so its not installed by default.
<Pici> (not open source)
<kaj> ok , trying out irssi ...seems fine
<BluesKaj> was reading man page on ssh and apparently one can ssh into irc and the chats with the right commands , now there's someting for cli purists
<yofel> that would be irssi+screen over ssh
 * yofel is happy with quassel
#kubuntu 2011-02-12
<rosco_y> How can I move the shortcuts I place on my desktop into my "Desktop Folder"?
<rosco_y> (I can't find the icon files--does anyone know where they are created when you "copy a program" from the menu to the Desktop
<rosco_y> )?
<jepong> rosco_y... you can set it via desktop setting
<jepong> click the cashew to unlock then click desktop setting
<jepong> you need to change your layout to folderview
<jepong> yung your desktop folder
<Ganzeiba> Hello~ D:
<Ganzeiba> may I have some help?
<rosco_y> jepong: Thank you!
<Ganzeiba> anyone...?
<rosco_y> Hi Ganzeiba
<Ganzeiba> Hi rosco_y
<rosco_y> How are you?
<Ganzeiba> dizzy D:
<Ganzeiba> I have been trying to install Kubuntu for almost 2 hours >.>;
<rosco_y> Ganzeiba: shoot, that sounds like it could be going better....
<Ganzeiba> i hope so D:
<Ganzeiba> I was a ubuntu user, but I changed to Kubuntu 2 weeks ago at my workstation
<rosco_y> Ganzeiba: did you get it installed?
<Ganzeiba> now that I'm trying to install it on my desktop PC, I get a black screen instead of the login screen D:
<rosco_y> Hm, that's the way I install it too.  It works for me
<Ganzeiba> not being able to call any kind of konsole >.>;
<rosco_y> First I install ubuntu, then I add the KDE Desktop using Synaptic
<Ganzeiba> right now I'm using a Kubuntu 10.10 AMD64 Live CD
<rosco_y> I select the "Full" option
<Ganzeiba> but I don't have ubuntu here, I just have Kubuntu D:
<rosco_y> Ganzeiba: I'm running the 64 bit 10.10 as well, it's working fine for me
<Ganzeiba> Uhmmm
<rosco_y> in fact I think it's faster than when I run the 32 bit version on the same pc
<rosco_y> which confused me a little
<rosco_y> I think it may be because it can use the extra ram
<rosco_y> or maybe it can multitask better, I'm not sure
<rosco_y> also could be a faster drive, because my 64 bit version is on a SATA drive, and my 32 bit is on an IDE
<rosco_y> But the bottom line is I love it
<rosco_y> having a little glitch with my apache2 in my 64 bit install, and I'm not tech enough to debug it, so I might reinstall
<rosco_y> for now I'm using the 32 bit installation
<Ganzeiba> well, I think it's a graphic problem, gotta try again
<Ganzeiba> brb~
<rosco_y> Ganzeiba: do you get a login screen (when you get the black screen)?
<jepong> hey... any idea how to configure my yahoo mail into kmail?
<foxjazz_> anyone have experience with  a netbook x64
<jepong> is there a 64bit compatible netbook now?
<foxjazz_> well maybe I shoulda installed the 32 bit version huh
<jepong> yeah... i think dual-core and above are amd64 compatible
<jepong> just try 32bit on your netbook
<foxjazz_> i have 64bit installed on here dual core 1015pem asus
<moates> join
<moates_> a
<Techguy23> I need help setting up my dell inspiron 1521 to recognize its wireless card will someone help me please?
<Techguy23> I have a dell inspiron 1521 with a dell 1390 wireless card that I just recently installed Kubuntu on and I started it up, looking for the wireless card. it was not detected, and i would like to know what i need to do to recognize it and get it working.
<Techguy23> I have some linux experience
<epimeth> hi guys... flash on chromium broke as of the last update... any ideas how to fix it?
<Daskreech> update of what?
<epimeth> chromium update :-)
<whilo> i'd like to buy a system76 machine as a new laptop (the new gazelle professional), but unfortunately i live in germany
<whilo> do you know any comparable retail sellers for GNU/Linux (not necessarily Ubuntu, i can still install it) for Europe/Germany?
<maco> whilo: all i can suggest is that theres a different linux-only vendor that ships worldwide but is still US-based... ZaReason
<maco> (i have two laptops from them)
<epimeth> whilo: you can also true asking at #kubuntu-de
<whilo> ok thx
<whilo> i have already had a look at zareason, but system76 imo looks better and has definetly more powerful in the new gazelle
<whilo> how long is your battery live with zareason?
<whilo> (this seems to be a problem with system76)
<maco> on the netbook, its 5 hours with the wifi & 3g on
<whilo> i need a dev laptop
<maco> on the laptop they dont make anymore... i got a half hour longer than they stated
<whilo> so core i7 sandy bridge would make sense + ssd + 4-8gb ram
<maco> ehh you dont really want to be compiling stuff on an ssd. you'll ruin it
<maco> since like flash they have limited read/writes
<whilo> prove? the intel ssds are thought to be very robust as i thought
<whilo> it also speeds things up tremendously i guess
<maco> apt-gets do seem to go much faster on my netbook than on computers with real hard drives
<maco> but the entire reason people ask about what filesystem is best for SSDs is because they have a limited lifespan (answer:  ext4 with noatime)
<whilo> both ext4 and esp. btrfs have ssd options i think
<whilo> can you point me to a reliable source, google does not give me a quick match :-/
<maco> the thing thats good about intel is they are great for non-sequential access and mixed-read-and-write without speed problems
<maco> im waiting for wikipedia to load
<maco> (im practically on dial up so....this takes a while)
<whilo> ok
<maco> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solid-state_drive#Comparison_of_SSD_with_hard_disk_drives   the "write longevity" bit of the table
<maco> so it seems it depends on if its a flash or DRAM based SSD
<maco> flash ones have 4 citations on that page for their limited writes
<maco> (which writing several hundred files repeatedly with each recompile would....ugh)
<maco> so if you want to compile, get a DRAM-based SSD i guess
<whilo> maco: thx
<whilo> maco: looks like this is fud, at least when following the links from the wiki:
<whilo> http://www.storagesearch.com/ssdmyths-endurance.html
<whilo> http://robert.penz.name/137/no-swap-partition-journaling-filesystem-on-a-ssd/
<whilo> (both referencing the same article (the first))
<whilo> hmmm...
<whilo> i hate issues like that, why can't the vendors just be honest and put out real test data from independant experts knowing the hardware :-p
<maco> whilo: it makes perfect sense that a flash-based SSD (so, a gigantic flash drive) would have teh same pitfalls as any other flash drive
<whilo> maco: i really don't like to do amateur judgements of absolute high-tech hardware, esp. when the decision is important. it is something which really bothers me about proprietary hardware
<foxjaz> new to ubuntu kinda. I install some sofware from the install tool How do you install a .deb file?
<whilo> in general the information is only for consumers but not for people designing and producing technical stuff themselves
<whilo> foxjaz: what do you want to install? (name, source)
<maco> foxjaz: double click it
<foxjaz> i did
<maco> gdebi-kde didnt pop up?
<whilo> foxjaz: can you give more info. because maybe you don't need the .deb file at all (it is usually better to use package management on GNU/Linux systems)
<whilo> maco: arggh i am confused >:-(
<whilo> i'd really love to use a ssd and in a laptop you cannot combine it (usually)
<whilo> or i have to carry a 2.5 drive as an external storage which is *stupid*
<foxjaz> whilo figured it out, tx
<whilo> foxjaz: kk, welcome to kubuntu ;-)
<foxjaz> yea, it's kinda nice. I installed it on my new netbook asus
<foxjaz> I just installed a boatload of stuff. And am working on doing more.
<foxjaz> brb
<whilo> maco: http://blog.mpecsinc.ca/2010/05/intel-ssd-expected-lifetime-and-gross.html
<whilo> maco: at least the drive will tell you before it fails
<whilo> so you can replace it
<whilo> maco: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/Intel-x25-m-SSD,2012-5.html i think i'll risk it. 20 gb a day is definetly not achieved by compiling
<whilo> at least not for me
<whilo> and the wear levelling should cover you up, at least with a high quality ssd for servers from intel
<foxjaz> heh, damn thing went dark when I unplugged it
<foxjaz> heh, damn thing went dark when I unplugged it?
<foxjaz> anyone know how to get web dev apache started with ubuntu>?
<mau> hola
<expectoo> cuando cambio el display en ubuntu a mejores efectos
<expectoo> no cambia
<expectoo> se queda igual
<expectoo> creo que es mi tarjeta nvidia que no tiene los ultimos drivers?
<expectoo> o que hago
<expectoo> }oh
<expectoo> is this an english chat
<expectoo> ?
<DarthFrog> !es | expectoo
<ubottu> expectoo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<expectoo> english is o
<expectoo> k
<expectoo> what can i do?
<expectoo> when i try to get higher graphic effect settings in ubuntu 10.10
<DarthFrog> You can ask for kubuntu support or provide kubuntu support.
<expectoo> nothing changes
<expectoo> i think i have to update my nvidia card or something
<expectoo> .p
<expectoo> i just installed it, changed from xp
<malik_> divulgando como driblar o mercado pago, para aqueles que usam mercado  livre :> http://retirarmercadopagoobrigatorio.blogspot.com/
<mau> ubuntu-es
<mau> #ubuntu-es
<malik_> ask me if you guys have any question
<whilo> expectoo: what exactly do you want to do? do you use kde or gnome?
<mcurran> Do you know how I can fix my "Error - Konqueror Connection is closed" error when trying to mount any removable devices in /media (media://)
<whilo> mcurran: what is media:// my kde4 version doesn't have a media ioslave
<whilo> ?
<mcurran> It's not in KDE4 I'm running KDE3.5 and no upgrading is not an option for me...
<foxjaz> lamp was relatively painless to install
<malik__> m
<mcurran> anyone have any suggestions for me?
<malik__> \whois alvin
<expectoo> how do i write the number sign
<expectoo> i want to join ubuntu-es
<expectoo> cant write the number sign
<expectoo> #ubuntu-es
<foxjaz> how do you get to system prefs in unity?
<foxjaz> anone alie
<foxjaz> alive
<whilo> mcurran: sorry haven't used 3.5 for years
<whilo> foxjaz: yep
<foxjaz> 3.5?
<jimmer> hello?
<foxjaz> hi
<foxjaz> how do you get to system prefs with ubuntu?
<jimmer> K > System Setings
<foxjaz> yea can't find it
<jimmer> K > Applications > Settings > System Settings?
<foxjaz> yea, not on my system
<jimmer> Are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<foxjaz> netbook version
<jimmer> might ask in #ubuntu
<chemtail> I've noticed that after switching to 10.10, kwin compositing runs my GPU (NVidia GeForce g105m) at full speed (temps go way up, fan runs at max) - disabling compositing returns everything to normal.
<chemtail> This didn't happen before, and I've tried disabling one effect after the other, as well as tweaking the nvidia driver settings (restarting kwin after the changes), but it still remains that starting kwin compositing puts a hefty idle-load on the GPU.  Any ideas as to why?
<chemtail> I upgraded to KDE 4.6 through the backports today, btw., but that made no difference either.
<Gulfstream> How do I set the super button to load the Search and Launch page in plasma-netbook?
<mau> someone write a number sign
<mau> plz
<Guest14848> cant with my keyboard
<Gulfstream> #
<Guest14848> i need to changre room
<Guest14848> thanks
<Guest14848> #ubuntu-es
<Gulfstream> How do I set the super button to load the Search and Launch page in plasma-netbook?
<Taggnostr> hello
<Taggnostr> I'm trying to set a static IP but when I turn ok the pc it selects the Auto eth0 connection and that uses DHCP. I tried to create a new wired connection with a static IP but when I restart it picks up the Auto eth0 and I have to select the one I created manually. Is there a way to tell Auto eth0 to use static ip or remove it and have the other one be the default connection?
<Taggnostr> s/ok/on/
<kgroll> Hello. Anybody in here who might be able to help me enable my wireless ethernet card in kubuntu 10.10?
<klobster> hello!
<klobster> I am looking for packages I can uninstall to get my base sytstem below 1GB.  Any advice?
<klobster> I have removed OO.org and CUPS (it's a netbook), but I am still at 2.5GB
<Taggnostr> klobster, you could check if you have older kernels and remove them
<klobster> It's a fresh install
<expectoo> hi
<expectoo> i need a number sign please
<expectoo> .p
<expectoo> can someon type one
<expectoo> cant type with my keyboard
<klobster> I updated all packages and removed 2.6.35.22
<expectoo> #ubuntu-es
<klobster> \
<expectoo> hola
<expectoo> ?
 * klobster slaps expectoo around a bit with a large trout
<klobster> nothing?  I only have 5.2GB of space on my SSD and i'm hoping to get my vanilla install of kubuntu under 1 GB.  It's a CR-48, if it matters.  Any advice on what to remove?
<whilo> Taggnostr: try to set it the network interface up in /etc/network/interfaces
<ravel> hey guys im having a problem with my squashfs its saying that squashfs error squashfs 3.1 isnt compatable or some thing.
<whilo> Taggnostr: as far as i know the networkmanager will avoid interfaces configured there. if you can't figure it out on the web simply disable networkmanager if you are about to use the static ip anyway
<ravel> basically my live cd doesnt work because the squashfs is to old is there a way to convert it to be able to use it
<whilo> Taggnostr: or dou you have a lan ip? then i think you should try to configure nm
<whilo> ravel: what exactly do you store in the squashfs? and where do you store it? on a partition, file?
<ravel> okay exact errorsquashfs error major minor mismatch older squashfs 3.0 filesystems are unsupported how can i up my squashfs system
<Taggnostr> whilo, I'm in a lan
<ravel> while its actually a remaster of my whole computer into a live cd but i screwed up and got a older remaster program so now its unreadable i believe the squashfs is at a 3.0 i need 4.0
<whilo> Taggnostr: best is to setup dhcp with fixed mac assigning imo. i have done that with dnsmasq, but it might not be worth the effort
<Taggnostr> I guess I can set it from the router too if it's too complicated doing it from here
<whilo> you can then simply changes ip in a central place and even do dns
<whilo> Taggnostr: it definetly shouldn't
<ravel> while squash file systems are a compression of information basically
<ravel> like a tar or iso
<whilo> ravel: i know, but what do you store in it?
<whilo> it is read-only so i guess you store some installation in there, right?
<ravel> whilo anything i stored my whole / into it
<Taggnostr> on windows you just pick a connection and there's a checkbox with "obtain addresses automatically" and "set them manually", but on here there's no such thing
<whilo> Taggnostr: ok, windows uses very weird terminology. apple does that better imo, but they create a very strange way to interact with hardware
<whilo> not the point here though
<whilo> i have a look
<whilo> ravel: what for?
<Taggnostr> the main problem is that from the network connections windows there's no auto ethernet, so you can't edit the default connection
<ravel> so i can make a live cd and distribute it to my buddy
<Taggnostr> you can create new ones, but then you can't set it them as default
<Taggnostr> or at least I didn't figure out how to do it yet
<ravel> im so screwed right now
<whilo> Taggnostr: we talk about the configuration which you get in system-settings or by the plasmoid, right?
<whilo> ravel: hmmm, i haven't created a livecd on my own yet, sry. but what i can recommend is simply install kubuntu on an usb stick
<whilo> the use usb boot and grub will boot into your linux system and you have a full-featured system at hand, which you can carry around and even update
<ravel> whilo wont work bud still not compatible to make a cd get remastersys
<Taggnostr> whilo, if I click on the network icon in the tray a popup appears and there's a manage connection buttons
<whilo> Taggnostr: yep
<Taggnostr> whilo, if I click on that a window appear, and in the wired tab there's nothing
<whilo> Taggnostr: click on "manage connections"
<whilo> ravel: i have really difficulties to understand what you want to do exactly
<Taggnostr> so I tried to add a wired connection, I set the ips and then in the popup I could see both the auto eth0 and my new connection and select the new one
<ravel> whilo its okay im going to un squash the filesystem then re squash it again with squashfs-tools
<whilo> Taggnostr: ok and what happened then. have you checked "ifconfig" ?
<Taggnostr> but when I restart it picks the default one again, and even during the shutting down it seems to switch to auto eth0 (I had errors on another pc saying that there was a conflict of ips)
<whilo> ravel: ok
<whilo> Taggnostr: we talk about ipv4, right?
<Taggnostr> yep
<whilo> Taggnostr: have you checked the checkbox "automatically connect"?
<whilo> or "connect automatically" ;-)
<Taggnostr> now I have selected the new connection so I'm using the correct static ip, the problem is that it will change once I reboot and that now I have the Auto eth0 connection there even if it's useless
<Taggnostr> whilo, yep, but I think even auto eth0 has it and it picks that first
<whilo> Taggnostr: how can it automatically connect when you use static ips?
<Taggnostr> because the auto eth0 connection (that uses dhcp) is still there and has the precedence
<whilo> Taggnostr: so you have dhcp which gives double ips???
<Taggnostr> no, I have two connections: auto eth0 (the one that was there already, that uses dhcp, that I can't edit and that seems to be used by default) and the one I created (with static ips, but that I have to select manually if I want to use the ips I set)
<Taggnostr> I think I should either find a way to edit or remove the auto eth0, or a way to set the other as default
<whilo> Taggnostr: i think you can't
<whilo> Taggnostr: i guess that you have to configure your device in /etc/network/interfaces and then network-manager will not try to automatically dhcp i
<Taggnostr> ok
<Taggnostr> thanks for the help, I'll see what I can do
<whilo> the network manager is there basically to manage network switching seemlessly with default situations. static ips are usually used in manually configured setups and servers i guess
<whilo> but don't take my word for it.
<whilo> Taggnostr: there is also a way to set a connection as "system wide" which might do the trick in network manager as well
<Taggnostr> actually even dhcp might work now that I think about it
<whilo> Taggnostr: :-)
<Taggnostr> the problem is that I want static ip for the network hd
<whilo> Taggnostr: it usually does
<Taggnostr> but if I give it an high IP there shouldn't be conflicts with the others
<whilo> Taggnostr: do you have a hardware router or a linux box as router?
<Taggnostr> hardware router
<whilo> Taggnostr: ok. i have setup dnsmasq to use the macs to give defined ips to machines on the network
<Taggnostr> I could try to set e.g. .100 for the network hd, and the dhcp will give away .2 .3 .4 for other pcs with dhcp
<whilo> i can then even use dns in there
<whilo> if you can define the range, sure
<Taggnostr> the router has an option for that, and I think I even set it, but I came back after two months and when I turned my pcs on I started getting conflicts
<whilo> the "System connection"  checkbox is greyed out with me btw.
<Taggnostr> same here
<whilo> Taggnostr: i have already used it and it worked for wifi, but i am not sure if i have had to deal with command line
<whilo> this is indeed not straightforward
<whilo> maybe you could have a look at the bugtracker and report a bug if it isn't already in there?
<whilo> launchpad.net and bugs.kde.org are the places to go
<Taggnostr> I guess it's easier to just set the router again or try with dhcp and static ip for the hd only
<whilo> Taggnostr: sure it is, but the next person will have similar problems, so solving "upstream" is usually a very good idea
<whilo> i am lazy, too, but this is how it all works
<Taggnostr> maybe they did it on purpose
<Taggnostr> they put the auto eth0 connection by default and prevented you to change and break it
<Taggnostr> if ones needs some different setup is probably supposed to know how to configure it from elsewhere
<whilo> Taggnostr: well network-manager has much more detailed options and at least it shouldn't force you to do sth. imo
<whilo> but maybe you are right. i don't think it is a very intuitive solution
<whilo> huuh ravel was from hawaii, maybe i should have helped him more and gain a nice vacation ;-)
<rookie> hi there~
<sreedas> I've downloaded Kubuntu 10.10 iso file for x86 architecture. I'd be making a LiveUSB from this with persistent mode and live mode. Kubuntu 10.10 doesn't contain 4.6 and the update of 231 MB from fresh install gives a new kernel. And, adding a ppa would give me KDE 4.6. I want to know whether all this can be done using LiveUSB for LiveUSB itself in persistent mode? Kernel update most likely won't work but, will updating KDE in LiveUS
<rosco_y> is there a way to make the desktop widgets show on all activities?
<kaddi> hi, Is there an easy way to import thunderbird accounts into kmail or would i have to set them all up manully
<kaddi> hi, Is there an easy way to import thunderbird accounts into kmail or would i have to set them all up manaully?
<szikar> kassi: select it the file menu the menu item of import, and look it up in the list the Thunderbird
<szikar> sry kaddi, not kassi
<kaddi> szikar: i did that, it imports the emails I received in TB but not the account settings
<niels_> Is flash broken on Kubuntu? It just stopped working on my machine.
<trudeII> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Irwell> hi guys... my gtk apps have stopped using the gtk+ theme and have gone all square and ugly... does anyone know how to fix it?
<trudell> are you using qt engine?
<Irwell> i've tried oxygen-gtk, raleigh and oxygen-gtk
<Irwell> thats all i know
<Irwell> *and qtcurve
<trudell> have you bespin or another theme installed?
<Irwell> i only have those three gtk+ themes installed
<trudell> and images are ugly?
<Irwell> it's all square and 3d like the old days
<trudell> squares like a chess ground?
<Irwell> no i mean things like status bars and buttons are rectangular with a thick 3d border... i think it's the way x renders windows
<trudell> have you tried to chnge options in GTK styles and fonts?
<Irwell> yes i've tried using the different themes but they all look the same
<trudell> the problem is only for windows?
<Irwell> yes all qt apps, plasma desktop, etc. look perfect, it's just the content of gtk windows
<trudell> have you changed escreen effects options recently?
<Irwell> not that i can think of
<trudell> try to turn off screen effects
<trudell> maybe this help us to understand your problem
<Irwell> i turned desktop effects off and opened firefox but it is still the same
<Irwell> sopcast-player is the same too
<trudell> have you changed your video board recently?
<ct529> hi! I would like to create a scritp for switching off all graphics and services and restarting the windows server with lxdm and lxde, for when we need max performance on the desktop
<Irwell> nope it's an unmodified laptop
<ct529> I normally use kde 460 for the semantic capabilities. Is that feasible?
<ubottu> Error: KDE bug 460 could not be found
<ucit> good morning. could some1 help me report a bug?  klicking 'report a bug' in lanchpad only kicks me back to the kubuntu wiki page i just came from -.-\
<trudell> strange problem irwel
<ct529> essentially, for when we run simulations or GIS models ....
<trudell> try Crtl +
<trudell> ALT + F1, then CTrl + F7
<trudell> try Crtl + ALT + F1, then CTrl + F7
<trudell> sorry
<trudell> try Crtl + ALT + F1, then Alt + F7
<ct529> trudell: are you talkning to me or Irwell :-D?
<trudell> irwell
<Irwell> i did that (had to do Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back) but it's still the same
<trudell> nope, only ALT + F7
<Irwell> Alt+F7 did nothing
<trudell> sorry by my mystake
<trudell> first Ctrl + Alt + F1, then Alt + F7 to go back
<trudell> nothing changed?
<b_gholamali> Irwell: sometimes you should use ALT+F8 or ALT+F9
<Irwell> ah the alt+f7 worked this time but the gtk theme is still broken
<trudell> well.
<trudell> strange problem
<trudell> your video driver that you are using is the correct version to your video card?
<Irwell> it's quite annoying because i can't use rekonq or konqueror for all my sites, firefox now looks ugly and i don't like chrome because the scroll bar irritates me
<Irwell> trudell: yes, it's the correct driver and kde works fine... even the kwin blur plugin works, which is a nice change!
<trudell> what version of kubuntu you are using?
<Irwell> 10.10
<Irwell> sorry 64 bit too
<trudell> your laptop is a sony vaio?
<Irwell> trudell: no, it's an hp pavilion dv6
<trudell> have you kcm-gtk installed?
<Irwell> nope
<trudell> install it then configure gtk and save
<trudell> to install type 'apt-get install kcm-gtk'
<Irwell> i've installed it and changed my gtk theme but it's still the same
<trudell> have you tried to change gtk style to qtcurve?
<Irwell> that's the one i switched it to
<trudell> strange, very strange
<trudell> have you installe some program recently?
<Irwell> the only thing i can think of that i've installed recently was the oxygen-gtk theme
<trudell> then you changed the original theme to oxygen-gtk?
<Irwell> yes i switched from raleigh to oxygen-gtk
<trudell> have you intalled oxygen-gtk from kubuntu repositories or from kde-look.org?
<Irwell> from kde-look as i couldn't find it in the kubuntu repos
<trudell> hmmm
<trudell> oxygen from kde-look is for kde 4.4, are you using kde 4.5?
<Irwell> i'm using 4.6.0 from the ppa on the kubuntu homepage
<trudell> yeah, i think that it is the problem
<Irwell> it's strange though because it was working fine and no packages have been updated since
<trudell> have you installed oxygen-gtk v 1.0.2?
<Irwell> i'm not sure tbh
<trudell> try to install it http://kde.c3sl.ufpr.br/stable/oxygen-gtk/1.0.0/src/oxygen-gtk-1.0.0.tar.bz2
<trudell> sorry, try to install i http://kde.c3sl.ufpr.br/stable/oxygen-gtk/1.0.2/src/oxygen-gtk-1.0.2.tar.bz2
<utku> Hi guys, I'm on Natty's alpha 2. Desktop effects are disabled and I can't enable it, " Failed to activate desktop effects using the given configuration options. Settings will be reverted to their previous values. Check your X configuration. You may also consider changing advanced options, especially changing the compositing type.
<Irwell> why would oxygen-gtk break qtcurve and raleigh though?
<trudell> i think that older oxygen version
<trudell> try to install the newer version http://kde.c3sl.ufpr.br/stable/oxygen-gtk/1.0.2/src/oxygen-gtk-1.0.2.tar.bz2
<vanguard> I manged to remove myself from the sudousers. what can I do now?
<trudell> lol
<trudell> did, irwell?
<trudell> have you an another profile?
<vanguard> trudell: nope :(
<vanguard> trudell: I just have another ubuntu computer and a couple live CDs
<trudell> this is the first time that i listen about sudo user removed
<vanguard> I tried to add myself to the "vboxusers" group and I guess I messed up somehow
<trudell> i have no idea to how recover it
<vanguard> it says “xx  is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.”
<trudell> try to see this post http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1373913
<trudell> maybe helps you
<james147> vanguard: you remove yourself from the sudo users?
<trudell> yeah he didi
<vanguard> james147: I guess I did that, I do not know how I could verify that other than seeing that sudo fails
<james147> vanguard: run "groups" see if you are in the admin group
<vanguard> $ groups: mu vboxusers
<james147> ^^ yeah, you replaced all teh groups with vboxusers :p
<james147> vanguard: reboot to recovery mode to get a root prompt then run "sudo usermod -a -G [list of groups you want to be in]"  make sure you add list the admin group
<james147> (the -a will tell it to append the users rather then replace)
<trudell> vanguard, the post helps you?
<vanguard> james147: okay, I'll try that. After that I will unlock the root account -.-
<vanguard> trudell: I will have to try, I am sitting at the machine right now
<james147> vanguard: if you are part of the admin group then you are allowed to use sudo
<trudell> alright
<vanguard> how do I get into the recovery mode? I do not have boot manager screen.
<trudell> use revore mode to access root
<vanguard> revore?
<james147> trudell: ^^ that post is mostly right, though it better to add -a (for append) with usermod so you dont remove all the other groups :) which is probally what happened
<trudell> print the page to you see the ways
<james147> trudell: ^^ also you cannot use su or sudo if you dont ahve a user in the admin group so you need to reboot to recovery mode or a live cd
<trudell> you can acess recovery mode in boot, if you have lilo or grub installed
<vanguard> I am not sure, it is a single OS Kubuntu 10.10 install
<james147> vanguard: press shift during the boot sequence
<vanguard> james147: thx
<vanguard> I'll try, I should be back in five minutes or so. Thanks a lot guys
<trudell> have you a boot manager like grub or lilo? its standard
<trudell> choose boot from recovery mode rebooting, the the second option
<james147> trudell: grub2 is the default boot manager on 10.10, and its usually safe to assume they have that if they dont know which they have :)
<trudell> print tutorial first, ok?
<trudell> bye
<trudell> alright, i hope that he can solve his problem
<trudell> its a funny problem LOL
<vanguard> okay, shift does not work
<vanguard> it just shows the blue Kubuntu screen and I am at login
<vanguard> where is that sudoers file?
<vanguard> or can I reset the root password with a live cd?
<james147> vanguard: you can, but i think you will need to chroot into the install and run the usermod commend from there
<james147> you shouldnt need to edit the sudoers file
<vanguard> I do have a backup of the whole sytem from a week ago, would it make sense to recover the file from there?
<james147> vanguard: you can.... but i think it would be quicker to boot a live cd and chroot
<vanguard> james147: what is chroot?
<james147> vanguard: once in the livecd you can come back here and we can guide you though it
<vanguard> sounds like a plan :)
<trudell> lol
<vanguard> I'll just fire up my laptop, that way the PC is indepedent
<mokush> anybody know something similar to thunderbird conversations for kmail?
<trudell> is it possible that his kubuntu dont have safeboot on grub?
<vanguard_> now it wouldn't even shut down ... I guess not being an admin is not quite a good think ...
<vanguard_> *thing
<james147> ^^ that shouldnt make a difference for shutdown :S
<trudell> have you tried in boot?
<vanguard_> trudell: you mean the recovery boot option?
<vanguard_> trudell: or editing grub?
<trudell> in grub have  an option to run linux in safe mod with an auto-root access
<trudell> then you can get root acess with a terminal
<vanguard_> trudell: it does not show me any grub at startup, and I could not edit anything without the sudo. I am booting the live cd now
<trudell> then you can use that tutorial to get sudo to your account again http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1373913
<trudell> its like simple and easier
<vanguard_> btw: it boots with the fully blown grafical kubuntu screen from the cd, the ATI driver apparently crashed that install on harddrive
<trudell> what laptop model are you using?
<vanguard_> does anyone knows a mid range graphics card that works fine with kubuntu that I could put in my next computer?
<vanguard_> trudell: I use an Asus Eee 1005HA, the broken sudo is on an Apple iMac
 * james147 has never had a problem with nvidia cards... except the modbile ones ...
<vanguard_> the Intel in the laptop works fine, it is just slow
<trudell> your asus is with intel atom?
<vanguard_> trudell: yes, and it works just fine
<vanguard_> trudell: the iMac, which has way more power, does not support the desktop effects
<trudell> and your operating system is developed by asus?
<james147> vanguard_: ^^ that card isent ment for any advanced stuff :D but should run kde fine (my 1005HA at least runs kde smoothly)
<vanguard_> james147: which card did you send?
<trudell> yeah, its a good pc
<vanguard_> My Asus runs KDE fine. (Atom + Intel GMA)
<vanguard_> the iMac gets like 2 fps with KWin and Effects enabled
<trudell> but your OS is developed by asus?
<vanguard_> Well, Kubuntu is not developed by Asus, or am I mistaken?
<james147> vanguard_: yeah it isent
<trudell> kubuntu not, but, is pre-installed in your pc?
<james147> dont think the 1005HA came with a linux distro at all :(
<vanguard_> There was a Asus flavored Windows 7 Starter on the disk
<trudell> alriught
<vanguard_> the older ones had Xandros on it. I instaled Kubuntu on it myself
<trudell> why reason your distro dont have grub?
<james147> trudell: it does, just its hidden if there are no other operating system installed by default... holding shift should force it to show the menu not sure why it isnet
<vanguard_> james147: maybe the iMac has some trouble with the USB Keyboard, it does not even have a regular BIOS, so I think that it might goof off
<vanguard_> the live cd is loaded, what do I do?
<trudell> till to recovery mode?
<vanguard_> trudell: I pressed shift right after Apple's EFI decided to start Linux
<trudell> your login is vanguard?
<vanguard_> I just entered the regular OS
<vanguard_> my login is mu
<james147> vanguard_: first mount the installed root disk somewhere ("sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt"  where sdXY is you partition)
<trudell> type 'su vanguard' then password
<vanguard_> james147: I just selected them in dolphin :)
<james147> vanguard_: you know where they are mounted?
<vanguard_> I am in the live CD, not the recovery console
<james147> vanguard_: ^^ your gona need to use a terminal for chroot
<vanguard_> james147: the / disk is mounted in /media/disk-1 one
<vanguard_> terminal fire up
<trudell> alright, go to james tuto
 * james147 ponders on what usermod needs ...
<vanguard_> I do chroot /media/... and then act as if I was on my machine after all?
<james147> ^^ bah, lets be safe and mount the other critical folders...
<james147> sudo moung --bind /dev /media/disk-1/dev
<james147> sudo mount --bind /dev /media/disk-1/dev  << even
<vanguard_> k
<vanguard_> james147: sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu (wtf?)
<james147> then  "sudo mount --bind /proc /media/disk-1/proc"      and then    "sudo mount --bind /sys /media/disk-1/sys"
<james147> hmm
<vanguard_> james147: mount point /media.../dev/ does nost exist
<james147> vanguard_: ^^ you made sure the path is correct?
<vanguard_> I already did chroot, that might be it :D
<james147> vanguard_: yeah...
<james147> vanguard_: where did you chroot to?
<vanguard_> to /media/disk-1/
<trudell> hard work
<vanguard_> now I think I am locked into there ...
<james147> vanguard_: o well, then lets try the usermod then :)
 * james147 wasnt sure that those files are needed...
<james147> vanguard_: run "sudo usermod USER -a -G admin"
<james147> ^^ actually you dont need sudo
<vanguard_> usermod -a -G admin mu
<james147> uea
<james147> yea
<vanguard_> # groups mu:
<vanguard_> mu : mu admin vboxusers
<vanguard_> might worked
<vanguard_> I think I'll try to reboot now
<james147> vanguard_: you can cat the /etc/group file to see if your suer has been added correctly
<vanguard_> k
<james147> or that ^^
<james147> vanguard_: it should be safe to reboot now
<james147> then you can add any other groups you might need
<vanguard_> admin:x:119:mu:
<vanguard_> sound good
<james147> yup
<vanguard_> and I am also in vboxusers, which was the indent of this whole mess
<james147> that shouldnt matter, its being reemoved from admin that caused the problems :)
<trudell> lol
<james147> (probally when you tried to add the vbox group)
<trudell> good tut to arm pcs
<vanguard_> james147: right, that is the problem if someone who does not know exaclty what he does has the sudo rights
<vanguard_> it works now. Thank you guys a lot!
<trudell> i will try these options for test
<trudell> thanks to james
<trudell> james, are you here yet?
<trudell> james, do you know how i can get the options used by kubuntu developers to compile mplayer engine ?
<james147> trudell: ask in #kubuntu-devel   or probally the ubuntu devel channel might be better
<trudell> alright man, thx so much
<trudell> james, have anyone place to give suggests to developers?
<trudell> they are muted james
<trudell> there are a developer page?
<james147> trudell: no, it just seems to be quite atm
<james147> trudell: you might want to ask on the ubuntu development channel for mplayer
<trudell> alright
<trudell> do you think that they accept opnions?
<james147> trudell: you can try ^^ but it would help if you also say your reasoning... and try not to appear rude
<trudell> yeah
<trudell> i and a lot of users thinks that is important a mplayer compiled with midi support
<trudell> i compiled my own version of mplayer, but is incompatible with smplayer
<trudell> so mplayer-plugin needs mplayer with midi support and timidity plugin to run midi files from web browser
<trudell> but is out in kubuntu compilation
<trudell> do you understood my and a lot of users problem?
<BluesKaj> Hi Folks
<trudell> hi blueskaj
<BluesKaj> hi trudell
<trudell> how do you do?
<james147> Heya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> fine , and you ?
<BluesKaj> hi james147
<trudell> fine, thx
<trudell> are you a kubuntu developer, blueskaj?
<BluesKaj> trudell, no , I'm just an old guy who likes linux :)
<trudell> me too
<trudell> do you think that mplayer for kubuntu needs midi support?
<BluesKaj> dunno , I play live music with our band, never had the need for midi stuff ...you can find a lot of interesting open source apps at www.hitsquad.com
<trudell> nice page
<trudell> but till webphones and tablets have midi support
<BluesKaj> james147, what hapened to the /etc/rc.d file in maverick ?
 * james147 thought it used /etc/init.d
<BluesKaj> hmm , my poor memory again, ok thanks james147
<trudell> yeah, but no mplayer isnt compiled to run it, so mplayer pulgin
<trudell> not
<BluesKaj> perhaps you can add a midi link in ~/.mplayer
<trudell> i will ask in #ubuntu-devel
<BluesKaj> or #mplayer
<qiyan> #pardus-devel
<trudell> great blueskaj, thx so much
<BluesKaj> trudell, np
<phoenix_firebrd> flash player 10.2 crashes. help needed
<phoenix_firebrd> i am using nvidia gforce 9400gt
<trudell> yeah, adobe bugs
<trudell> here i'm till using v10.1.53.64
<trudell> but a new version of flashplayer 10.2 was released
<trudell> if you need i can sent to you version 10.1 that runs correctly
<trudell> linux needs shockwave
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, flash is a bit buggy on some setups with kde 4.6, I noticed that this morning , and it didn't happen with kde 4.5 ,
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: oh
<phoenix_firebrd> trudell: can you send me the old version?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: then you mean it should work find in other distros?
<BluesKaj> I was checking tigerdirect for ssd drives , and flash crashed but recovered quickly
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: what is your gpu?
<BluesKaj> nvidia 8400gs
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: good , mine too
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i will try with older kde
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, don't fool around with flash too much , sometimes it's the browser and sometimes it's the site itself  ...and kde4.6 is fine otherwise
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i tried with all the browsers, i know its not kde, its with nvidia's vdpau and flash. but i am missing online videos
<BluesKaj> using an older kde may not be the answer
<trudell> yeah friend...
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, why not post some of the urls that aren't working so we can test them too
<trudell> can i send archives from this irc channel?
<BluesKaj> trudell, dcc?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: youtube.com
<trudell> i think so. i'm noob in irc
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, yes , but any particular videos?
<trudell> blue, how i can send an archive to phoenix?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: all videos in all online video websites
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, how do videos play with other codecs like avi or mkv
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: do you want to know whether vdpau is working or not?
<trudell> how i can send archive to phoenix?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, , which nividia driver ?
<trudell> this is 10.1 version
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: mplayer shows that vdpau is working, but i think its not. since it consumes cpu very much. latest time when it worked cpu was around 5%, but nows its around 30%
<trudell> phoenix, accept the archive
<robbit10> I just installed Kubuntu and KDE 4.6, but have come across a huge problem: krunner keeps segfaulting
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, I repeat ,how do videos play with other codecs like avi or mkv
<trudell> what, blue?
<trudell> dcc failed
<phoenix_firebrd> one min guys
<robbit10> And that's quite a large problem which makes KDE 4.6 almost unusable for me, because krunner starts at every boot of KDE 4.6, and it spawns constant error dialogs that steal focus away from any applications I try to use.
<trudell> [DCC] Solicitando de phoenix_firebrd o aceite do envio de "install_flash_player_10_linux.deb" (4,5 MB)...
<james147> robbit10: run this: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" << that will make sure your are fully uptodate and arnt missing any packages
<james147> robbit10: ^^ if it dosnt seem to install anything then I suggest you try a new user to see if its a config error
<trudell> i cant understood you blueskaj
<robbit10> james147: alright, i will be right back
<BluesKaj> trudell, I was speaking to phoenix_firebrd ...read the lines and you'll see his nick
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: the avi and mkv files that are 1080p are choppy when playing with mplayer based players, but it plays well with xbmc
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, try vlc
<phoenix_firebrd> trudell: i couldnt get you. can you send me the .deb file to my email id or can you paste the link to the download location
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: vlc is worst
<trudell> sure, send me your e-mail by private message
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, then you have either a grphics hardware or driver porblem , I asked before which nvidia driver you have?
<trudell> i always hold older versions of flash player for security
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, apt-cache policy nvidia-current
<trudell> well, i dont understand you blueskaj...
<trudell> but i run mkv and avi by exta-codecs package
<BluesKaj> trudell, I'm not talking to you !
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: propitiatory nvidia 9400gt version  260.19.06
<trudell> i'm running with smp, mp, kaffeine by extra-codecs
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: xserver 1.9
<BluesKaj> you mean xserver 1.09
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: 1.9.0
<BluesKaj> right sorry
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i am reinstalling chromium
 * BluesKaj shrugs , doubt that will make any diff unless you delete the config files too, phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ya no use
<phoenix_firebrd> shall i reinstall the nvidia driver ?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i think the new driver will solve the problem
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd,  yes : http://paste.ubuntu.com/566343/
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: thank you for the steps, i really needed that
<trudell> are you sure that new driver will be resolve that problem?
<BluesKaj> trudell, not sure but sometimes drivers don't install or upgrade properly
<ImGangsta> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<trudell> the problem isnt the video driver, the problem is in flashplayer plugin
<trudell> for linux. The newer version for ubuntu runs perfectly. Go to http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer and install for that
<BluesKaj> ok trudell , if you say so :)
<trudell> i installed now to test, and it works :-)
<BluesKaj> trudell, the default flashplugin-installer is the best one to use
<trudell> version 10.2.152.27, only for linux
<trudell> the version 20.2.152.26 have bugs
<BluesKaj> I have the default flash and it works fine
<trudell> default from repositories?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: the problem is solved
<trudell> to me the better is from adobe.com
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i downloaded the latest nvidia driver from their website and installed .
<phoenix_firebrd> trudell: no
<trudell> yes
<trudell> here, running perfectly
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, why ?
<trudell> i tested in you tube too
<phoenix_firebrd> trudell:read the release highlights in this page  http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-260.19.36-driver.html
<lithpr> Hi!  I'm just getting started with Kubuntu.  I do not see a way to remove the #kubuntu channel from the default quassel irc client
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: it seems that there was a bug in nvidia driver
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-260.19.36-driver.html
<trudell> is it the last version?
<BluesKaj> in your browser url , about:plugins  you should have this ,Shockwave Flash 10.2 r152
<phoenix_firebrd> trudell: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: whom are you talking to?
<trudell> lithpr - use serve lists
<trudell> likes good driver
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, you have the 9400 , I have the 8400 nvidia card ...different drivers
<trudell> Fixed a bug that caused pixel value 255 to be treated as transparent in color index overlays. GOOD
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, both of you :)
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: thank you
<phoenix_firebrd> trudell: see you
<trudell> are you going out?
<phoenix_firebrd> trudell: ya
<trudell> good bye bro
<trudell> cya
<phoenix_firebrd> trudell:bye
<lithpr> thank you!   I just changed the settings for the original server.  When i created a new one it was configurable..
<trudell> BluesKaj, but installing from Hardware Drivers Management dont be better?
<trudell> cuz, it recognize the video card, dont?
<trudell> BluesKaj: where i can found a good irc for pc games in this server?
<trudell> or another?
<trudell> #kubuntu-offtopic
<lithpr> if the software-manangement app found in System Settings specific to kubuntu or is it part of the KDE compilation?
<lithpr> is*
<trudell> yah
<james147> lithpr: not sure if its part of kde yet... but it is not kubuntu spcific, you can get different backends for other distros for it
<NathanaelG> hi all
<trudell> yah
<NathanaelG> is there a possibility to run flash in rekonq?
<james147> NathanaelG: yes
<lithpr> okay, i see.  Is it considered safe to use apt-get/apt-add-repository directly from the command line with kubuntu?
 * james147 found that it just worked once flash was installed form the repos
<NathanaelG> james147: and how=? i can't bring farmerama to work in rekonq
<james147> lithpr: yeah, its safe
<lithpr> thanks james147
<james147> NathanaelG: farmerama?
<trudell> why something in kde arent compiled in kubuntu distro?
<trudell> bugs?
<james147> trudell: what do you mean?
<trudell> about your conversation
<NathanaelG> james147: yeah, I know, but I do like to play that flash game from time to time... and i normally like rekonq better than firefox, usually
<trudell> <james147> lithpr: not sure if its part of kde yet... but it is not kubuntu spcific, you can get different backends for other distros for it
<james147> NathanaelG: ^^ do you have flash installed? and how did you install it?
<NathanaelG> james147: flashplayer-installer
<james147> trudell: still dont know what you are tring to say
<NathanaelG> nothing else works for my firefox atm
<james147> NathanaelG: try reinstalling it then restart rekonq
<trudell> nevermind
<NathanaelG> james147: i just did so
<trudell> isnt important
<trudell> just curiousity
<james147> NathanaelG: could you try a clean profile (by testing it on a new user) and see if it works with them
<trudell> james, your name is james or michael?
<NathanaelG> ofc james147
<james147> trudell: both
<trudell> michael james or james michael?
<james147> first
<trudell> alright
<trudell> nice to meet you, james
<trudell> james, do you know where i can find a good irc channel for PC GAMES, with trade etc.?
<james147> trudell: you could try #games  << though i dont even know if it exists :)
<trudell> do exist, but empty
<NathanaelG> brb, eating
<trudell> only the op
<james147> trudell: then i guess not ^^ google search for irc freenode game channel might tell you more
<Daskreech> trudell: #gametome
<trudell> Daskreech, for general PC games?
<Daskreech> trudell: Heavily FLOSS but you can easily start converstations on other games
<trudell> alright, thx dude
<d3jake> Can anyone here tell me the command that will let me go into a linux install from a liveCD and act upon it as if it was the only install in existance, and install packages, etc?
<james147> d3jake: you need to create a chroot
<d3jake> chroot sounds familiar...
<james147> s/create/setup/
<trudell> chroot maybe a french dish
<d3jake> What I want to do is reinstall grub because I just wiped out a newer install of kubuntu that uses grub2, and I replaced it with an install that uses grub(1), so I can't boot...
<trudell> :)) LOL
<NathanaelG> james147: it doesnt work with a new user neither
<trudell> so grub 2 is necessary to run new ubuntu versions?
<klobster> hello!
<klobster> hello?
<rork> hello.
<rork> !grub2 | d3jake
<ubottu> d3jake: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<d3jake> rork: I have an older version of kubuntu that I've latched onto because it was the last one to use KDE3
<d3jake> Hence why I'm trying to get the older version of grub.
<klobster> I'm hoping someone can help me; I want to uninstall any unnecessary packages from my kubuntu install.  It's a base install on a CR-48.  I've deleted the old kernel and office.  Can you recomend any others?
<rork> d3jake: there is a guide to reinstalling grub from older live cd's here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Grub#Grub%20Legacy%20%28Ubuntu%209.04%20and%20earlier%20as%20well%20as%20upgraded%20to%209.10%29
<d3jake> rork: Thanks!
<rork> you're welcome
<trudell> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<trudell> !fmod
<trudell> !fmodx
<trudell> !fmodex
<trudell> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<trudell> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lithpr> what software can i use to partition disks?
<lithpr> (in kubuntu)
<BajK> lithpr: in 10.10 there should be KDE Partition Manager preinstalled in systemsettings available
<lithpr> i don't see anything in System Settings
<BajK> go to Systemsettings -> Software and type Partition
<lithpr> oic
<BajK> there should come "KDE Partition Manager"
<trudell> why i cant use restricted formats?
<lithpr> sorry, i was looking at "hardware", it's in "system administration"
<lithpr> thank you BajK
<BajK> lithpr: right at the bottom, one of the last entries :)
<BajK> Is there something broken in 10.10? I dont see a policykit configuration and I cannot save the password for installing a package or something
<BajK> it worked in 10.04 I think
<rork> !medibuntu | trudell
<ubottu> trudell: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<rork> You'll find many restricted codecs there
<trudell> BajK, are you BluesKaj?
<BajK> nope :D
<BajK> I have libpolkit-qt-1-1 and stuff installed, also polkit-kde-1 but I cannot save the permissions, nor is there a policy configuration in systemsettings
<trudell> yeah, but is an repository, dont? Have any problem if i use win codecs, for example?
<rork> trudell: yes, it's a repository where you can install things like w32codecs from, I didn't have any problems after installing them, what problems are you worried about?
<trudell> have i illegal problems if i have installed programs from restricted repositories?
<Daskreech> trudell: depends on where you are. Can't answer that
<BajK> mhkay, so this polkit editor is no longer present. wow, super, super comfort here. digging in text files -.- this rocks.
<trudell> for example win32codecs, is it illegal to install it?
<BajK> trudell: who cares..
<trudell> LOL
<BajK> I mean, following ms eula I am not even allowed using IE6 on my wine since I dont have a proper win install
<trudell> well i prefer win codecs
<trudell> and extra-codecs
<Daskreech> trudell: I think it is but not in the manner that the repos do it
<trudell> well, but wine have own ie6, not microsoft ie6
<trudell> a little confuse these discussion
<trudell> bill gates takes linux ideas, why linux cant have windows bullshit?
<BajK> trudell: ?
<BajK> I don't see any linux ideas in windows, otherwise windows would be a usable, comfortable, advanced operating system, which it isnt :)
<trudell> windows 7 is a copy of kde 3.5
<trudell> the new windows security system too
<BajK> I would say these ideas emerged separately from each other
<trudell> why linux dont be permission to have standard microsoft video codecs?
<BajK> it's funny how to see that development: Mac OS was the first consumer OS with widgets and a dashboard (maybe there were others, but.), Microsoft copied that idea with Longhorn/Vista/7 and failed miserably and KDE took this idea to the next step of a superior plasma desktop where basically everthing is a widget :)
<Daskreech> trudell: it's a copy of UNIX 50 year old Security system because it's worked for 50 years whereas the Microsoft system worked for 5 years
<Daskreech> BajK: It is a comfortable opeerating system give some credit where due
<trudell> i think not BajK, cause till windowsxp , windows dont had root for system archives
<Daskreech> hi bluesceada
<Daskreech> grr
<Daskreech> hi BluesKaj :)
<trudell> yeah, youre right dasreech
<BajK> I always laugh so hard at people with their Vista/7 and their UAC, which dims the whole screen and takes forever to load even on fast computers. Kde does the same - if enabled - using nice hardware acceleration :)
<trudell> but i prefer oracle tahn windows
<trudell> windows have a weak security system
<Daskreech> trudell: you are comparing a company to an OS? I'd love to see the chart on that
<trudell> kde have a better visual than windows 7
<trudell> i have a legal copy of windows, but i prefer linux
<BajK> 3 original shiney bling bling XP professional CDs anyone?^^
<Daskreech> again a little hard to compare since new KDE comes out every 6 months with improvements every month where a new Windows comes out every 4 years with an improvement about once a year
<Daskreech> BajK: I'll take one :)
<BajK> :) I have no use for them anymore since all our computers are now running Kubuntu
<trudell> yeah, me too
<BajK> my mom just loves it :)
<trudell> wine rus windows apps better then windows also
<trudell> i cant run my windows xp programs on my vista properly, so not properly vista programs on windows 7
<BajK> sometimes I ask myself why windows doesnt use all your AltGr-keys?
<trudell> win98 forget it, dos till dosbox cant run it on windows
<BajK> I mean, even for proper quotation marks, you need an Alt+Ascii combination, or for copyright/trademark symbols
<trudell> LOL
<BajK> I always get nuts when sitting at a windows pc, trying to enter an opening quotation mark and am hittin AltGR+V and nothing happens
<trudell> the good kubuntu nvdrivers can run 3D games more faster than in windows version
<trudell> LOL
<trudell> BajK you are so funny
<BajK> kay..
<trudell> i have abandoned windows forever
<Daskreech> \0/
<trudell> i cant remember how much time i have used windows for the last time
<Daskreech> welcome to Linux and KDE :)
<trudell> yeah, i have adopted kubuntu as standard, cause i love kde
<trudell> and i love debian system
<BluesKaj> well, altho nvidia propriatary driver 260.19.36 is recommended for my gfx card , the driver causes the cpu to run kde at 100% load ,and it won't boot properly into X , so the default nvidia-current 260.19.06 driver is the correct one for my system
<d3jake> I have returned! The trick with forcing grub to recreate itself worked, except when I try to boot into my older kubuntu install, the indicator bar bounces back and forth. I tried to boot in recovery mode, but it stalls after talking about using a unified CD rom driver, and says "/dev/disk/by-uuid/35570fab-2299-498b-a03f-faa0afdc5e0ff does not exist. Dropping to a shell!" What does this mean...? Can it be fixed?
<trudell> hi blue
<BluesKaj> d3jake, it's not a trick , just update-grub , it will reconfig with latest settings
<trudell> what video card ou have, blue?
<d3jake> BluesKaj: So, on the shell that it drops me to, type update-grub ?
<BluesKaj> sudo update-grub, d3
<BluesKaj> err d3jake
<d3jake> Okie, dokie, I'll go try that out.
 * BluesKaj shakes his head in disbelief
<trudell> why reason?
<trudell> Bjak is muted
<trudell> I said that in a good sense, kay?
<trudell> people here prefer azureus or ktorrent?
<trudell> people here knows if have dc++ for linux?
<BluesKaj> ktorrent , it's lighter
<BluesKaj> azureus is java I believe and it's clunky and hoggy
<trudell> hoggy? what is it?
<BluesKaj> it's pig :)
<BluesKaj> a
<trudell> LOL
<trudell> likes to be a good apearence
<BluesKaj> with lipstick :)
<trudell> but apears to be a lot different from ktorrent
<vanguard> where does kubuntu store my start menu favorites?
<trudell> hi vanguard
<vanguard> trudell: hi :)
<BluesKaj> well, I prefer ktorrent ..looks don't matter too much , altho I prefer it not to be too ugly
<BluesKaj> vanguard, in the kmenu
<trudell> .kde/share/config , dont?
<trudell> kickoffrc archive
<vanguard> trudell: yep, there they are. Now I can sync them around :)
<trudell> good luck
<vanguard> trudell: well, unison is working for me ever since
<trudell> what is unison?
<vanguard> it is a file syncing tool, works over SSH
<vanguard> it detects changes on both sides and synces the files back and forth
<trudell> aaah alright
<vanguard> also detects deletions and can even merge text files
<trudell> oh nice, i need a program that do something else
<vanguard> trudell: what do you need?
<trudell> in this moment i want to know if have an DC++ hub program for linux, do you know about it?
<BluesKaj> trudell, http://opendchub.sourceforge.net/
<trudell> GREAT BluesKaj
<trudell> i search in google and i cant found it
<BluesKaj> trudell, www.google-linux.com
<BluesKaj> err www.googlelinux.com , I think :)
<BluesKaj> nope it's http://www.google.com/linux :)
<trudell> LoL, so thx so much, finally i installed dchub on my linux
<trudell> thx
<BluesKaj> trudell, ifyou run FF , then you can add it in the searchbar , manage search engines
<trudell> http://www.google.com/windows <-- NOT FOUND LOL
<surunveri> hi
<surunveri> is there any way to decrease mouse sentivity further than what system settings allows
<surunveri> ?
<BluesKaj> http://www.google.com/linux
<trudell> i'm just joking, blue
<trudell> linux have private search engine, windows not
<pr_> hello guys, I would apreciate some help here. I have a netbook with 3g modem integrated. it used to work on kubuntu 10.4 now on 10.10 is not working. Does anyone knows what should i do ?
<BluesKaj> trudell, you can use the tab bar to auto-finish nicks on irc
<trudell> BluesKaj: LOL, good!
<trudell> BluesKaj: Linving and Learning on Kubuntu-IRC
<BluesKaj> just found out that html5 will work on youtube if flash doesn't
<vanguard> statements like this can be done with the /me command :)
<trudell> your netbook have ARM processor?
<pr_> atom
<trudell> have idea about BluesKaj?
<trudell> asus?
<pr_> lg x-140  i think it is only sold in brazil and korea
<trudell> are you brazilian or korean?
<pr_> the wan is  rtl8191
<pr_> brazilian
<trudell> manero bixo
<trudell> LOL
<pr_> :)
<trudell> sabia desse lançamento da lg não
<d3jake> This is what I get when I tried to update-grub: http://pastebin.com/c6MkXSc3 Perhaps I missed a step?
<pr_> roubada...não tem drivers nem para win ...pior suporte do mundo
<trudell> BluesKaj: Do you know something about?
<pr_> já se fala em ação coletiva no procon para conseguir os drivers originais
<trudell> vixe, ainda bem q linux não precisa de drivers especiais
<BluesKaj> trudell, I'm looking for info on html5
<trudell> mas deve pecar m pouco na qualidade então né?
<trudell> vc devia ter pego um asus, tela resistiva multi-touch
<pr_> eu to descontente...queria vende-lo, mas não posso pq as pessoas sõ querem comprar com win...
<pr_> não consegui nem o windows original
<trudell> meio tablet meio desktop
<BluesKaj> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<d3jake> Somehow my German doesn't help here....
<BluesKaj> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<surunveri> does anyone know of a way to decrease mouse sentivity further than what system settings allows for a logitech G1 mouse?
<pr_> ok ! sorry!
<trudell> pirateia, tem desblokeador de windows 7 na net, da pra vc instalar como genuíno
<surunveri> *sensitivity
<surunveri> it's for drawing which is hard if the sensitivity is too high
<trudell> sorry BluesKaj
<d3jake> I forget who told me about "sudo update-grub", but I don't believe that it's working for me...  http://pastebin.com/c6MkXSc3
<trudell> sacou o lance, pr?
<BluesKaj> d3jake, sudo update-grub is just that , it doesn't fix broken packages , it only updates changes in grub settings
<trudell> what video card comes with this netbook?
<vanguard> I have lampp (Apache+MySQL+X) installed for root, but I would like to sync the MySQL database files with my normal account. What can I do? Change users on lampp install?
<trudell> <pr_> what video card comes with this netbook?
<pr_> checking
<pr_> intel n10
<surunveri> i've had this sensitivity problem buggin me for 6months or so already but i guess there's no soluton then
<pr_> integrated on chipset
<surunveri> .D
<trudell> i think that you wont be problem if you install windows shitven
<trudell> <pr_> http://www.ratondownload.com.br/2009/06/windows-7-ultimate-genuine-activation.html
<d3jake> BluesKaj: Perhaps some poking around grub's documentation will help me unravel the error I have...
<pr_> legal
<BluesKaj> d3jake, it appears that grub did update properly tho
<swair> can any one tell me why this is giving error? http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Using_KXmlGuiWindow#mainwindow.h
<vanguard> surunveri: maybe there is a way to alter the mouse settings other than the KDE settings. I am used to more tuning myself ...
<trudell> BluesKaj: alright
<d3jake> BluesKaj: It did, but when I try to boot into Linux from my HDD, it either hangs at the screen with the indicator bar going back and forth, or the recovery mode says that it can't find /dev/disk/by-uuid ...
<BluesKaj> bbl..lunch
<rosco_y> has anyone had a problem with the pastebin widget not working when they drop a text file on it?
<rosco_y> I am getting a big "no smoking" type of symbol
<trudell> BluesKaj: i'm getting out
<trudell> cya
<trudell> cya vanguard
<trudell> c ya all
<BluesKaj> rosco_y, I just keep the pastebin.com blank page bookmark on my browser bookmarks toolbar
<lithpr> hi- anyone install sun-java6-jre on kubuntu 11.04?
<gpc> !partners
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Pici> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<lithpr> gpc: unfortunately, sun-java6-jre isn't in the natty partner repo, and adding the maverick repo fails as well
<gpc> lithpr: probably want to ask in #ubuntu+1
<lithpr> oaky
<lithpr> gpc: ty
<lithpr> i can probably just forego java for now anyway... the only thing i use it for is box.net
<lithpr> if i have to choose between sun-java* or kde 4.6, i'll go with kde 4.6 :)
 * james147 notes that maverick has kde4.6 in backports
<lkp> i have a netbook with win 7. whats the best way to dual-boot it with kubuntu 10.04 without using wubi?
<ZenGuy> lkp if you have an extrenal drive backup your info... use the windows disk management softwate to shrink your partition then reboot then put your ubuntu usb/cd into your pc.. boot up again and install onto the remaining space you created
<BluesKaj> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<lkp> k thanks guys. g2g
<ZenGuy> peace
<AciD> hi
<AciD> I'm using the kde v4.6 from kubuntu's ppa. now my upper taskbar (which is set to auto hide)..won't hide anymore. It's a new behavior non seen in the previous version
<AciD> in that taskbar there is the notification part and the windows button list for the current display
<soukoye> quit
<AciD> ah and if I do kquitapp plasma-desktop && plasma-desktop, the toolbar stays unhidden :(
<FahiM> Hello dear
<FahiM> I need a help, please anyone can PM pls,
<mUrshEd-kUbunTu> I need help about offlince restrict files
<Daskreech> mUrshEd-kUbunTu: Just ask your question
<mUrshEd-kUbunTu> @Daskreech, i have ubuntu restrickt files, so i dont want to download again kubuntu restrict file. Because i am from Bangladesh and i am using Mobile broadband. Its Data usage is limit. So pleaseh elp me how to install Ubuntu offline restrict files to Kubutnu 10.10. And also i have another problem on Kubuntu, when i log out, its Hang, not working. Just turn my laptop manully :(
<Daskreech> mUrshEd-kUbunTu: Where do you have them?
<mUrshEd-kUbunTu> I download it from maybe ubuntugeek.com (name- Ubuntu 10.04 Offline restrict)
<mUrshEd-kUbunTu> its a zip files
<Daskreech> mUrshEd-kUbunTu: And you are on 10.04 ?
<mUrshEd-kUbunTu> No, my version is 10.10
<mUrshEd-kUbunTu> Any suggestion, please
<mUrshEd-kUbunTu> actually i like to watch movie and listening song..................
<mUrshEd-kUbunTu> OK. maybe all are busy
<mUrshEd-kUbunTu> Take care, bye
<FloridaGuy> any kernel newer then the 2.26.35....in backports or ppa
<Daskreech> FloridaGuy: Yes
<d3jake> Assuming this is the shame channel I was in earlier today: I fixed my bootloader, I just had to grab te new UUID from /dev/disk/. Now I can get to the login screen, but when typing in the correct username and password, the login screen disappears for a few second, but then the screen goes blank, and then I'm dropped to the same login window. When I drop to the console, I can login without issues, but then I can't figure out how to get back to KDE....
<Simisu> hello everyone, i'm currently downloading kubuntu (after failing to install ubuntu due to several different crashes...) i will be installing it on an external usb HDD with a 45gig ext4 partition and a 3gig swap partition... does this sound ok or should the partitions be using ext3 for kubuntu (or it makes no difference)
<illio> Hey there.. I'm experiencing an odd error with my Kubuntu install on a desktop. After an update (simple packages and a kernel) and a reboot, I get kdm up correctly and it recognizes the username/password combo correctly, however it doesn't log in.. it just goes to black screen for two secs and then goes back to the login screen.. Any idea what the issue is?
<d3jake> You have my problem.
<d3jake> I'm still working on it...
<illio> d3jake, oh .. well I sympathize then :-) .. any idea what the issue is regarding?
<illio> d3jake, I'm thinking some X config issue during an update..
<d3jake> I think so, I'm looking at my /var/log/kdm.log... It seems it can't open display 0
<d3jake> illio: I think so, I'm looking at my /var/log/kdm.log... It seems it can't open display 0
<illio> d3jake, hmm .. perhaps one could look at update logs and check exactly what was changed in X-related packages .. if we can find what was changed, we can probably find what's making it break
<illio> d3jake, I definitely didn't have the issue before the update, so I'm quite sure that's the cause.
<d3jake> My back-story isn't quite the same :).
<illio> d3jake, and I did nothing between updating and rebooting..
<illio> d3jake, what's your story then?
<d3jake> illio: I had Kubuntu 10.10 Trinity installed, but it wasn't quite my taste, so I wanted to use my old Kubuntu 8.08 install that used KDE3. So, I deleted my old install out of the partition, and then copied the old folder (from an older HDD) into my current HDD.
<d3jake> I had to fiddle with grub, but now I can boot, but I have the same issue you have.
<illio> d3jake, hehe.. yeah okay.. not really the same cause I guess :-P I just coded, saw an update, updated, rebooted and was then basically fucked :-P.. Luckily I have quite a few synchronized workstations.. none of the other Kubuntu machines have failed.
<d3jake> hehe
<d3jake> illio: So, similar issue, but different ways of getting there.... Any guesses as to what the issue is?
<Simisu> hello everyone, i'm currently downloading kubuntu (after failing to install ubuntu due to several different crashes...) i will be installing it on an external usb HDD with a 45gig ext4 partition and a 3gig swap partition... does this sound ok or should the partitions be using ext3 for kubuntu (or it makes no difference)  thanks in advance
<illio> d3jake, not at the moment no.. I'm at the office and the offending machine is at home.. I'll look into it later tonight or perhaps tomorrow.. If I find a fix I'll try to remember to say so in here..
<d3jake> I've found something that may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=822034
<illio> d3jake, hmm looks promising
<d3jake> illio: Trouble is, I can't use apt-get, as my console is apparently not smart enough to talk to the internet, nor use dpkg-reconfigure... unless I typoed something.
<d3jake> illio: You are in Denmark?
<illio> d3jake, hmm that sounds odd.. anything your gui can do, you shell should be able to..
<illio> d3jake, yep
<d3jake> CooL!
<illio> d3jake, Aarhus to be specific.. you?
<d3jake> Minnesota, in the US
<d3jake> I have a friend in the northern part of Denmark.
<illio> d3jake, hehe.. hadn't checked your ip so was expecting something like Copenhagen :-P
<d3jake> Naw
<illio> d3jake, oh okay.. which part?
<illio> d3jake, as in: which city really..?
<d3jake> South of St. Paul, the capitol city.
<illio> d3jake, hehe I meant which city in Denmark was your friend from :-P ..
<d3jake> Oh...
<d3jake> no clue
<d3jake> >.>
<illio> d3jake, :-) Hehe fair enough.. most of our city names are weird anyway.. Like (roughly translated): colon, beer good, penis and darkness
<d3jake> illio: DO you know how to initialize the network from the console?
<illio> i.e. Tarm, Ølgod, Lem and Mørke.
<illio> d3jake, best option would just be to add a wire, do a ifconfig eth0 up (or whatever your device was) and do a dhclient eth0 .. would work in most setups
<illio> d3jake, you can also do a wireless setup from the shell, but it's irritating to do imo.
<d3jake> illio: Okie.... I'll try that first suggestion.
<illio> d3jake, good :-) .. I'll drink more beer and write more code now.. Have a nice day there in Minnesota :-)
<d3jake> illio: Thanks!
<d3jake> illio: Have fun in Dermark!
<illio> d3jake, no problem.. and thanks to you too :-)
<d3jake> illio:" I'd like to have fun in Denmark, but I woul dneed to swim there =P
<avihay> Hi, I have a broken kubuntu 10.04, and I've decided to replace it with a fresh kubuntu 10.10. I've already readyed a usb stick with the installation. I wonder if I could get some help and tips for the installation. some of the issues are: how do I get a list of manually installed packages, so that I can reinstall them, how well will my encripted privet folder fare after the installation? do I start useing grub2? I think it's best if most of my filesystem
<avihay> would remain EXT3, especially because of the long time it takes to process the package information.
<illio> d3jake, haha.. there are planes going here :-P It's not like were in a remote unreachable part of the world ;-) .. So for something like $1000 you can get to Denmark and back .. easy peasy :-)
<d3jake> I am a poor college student :p
<d3jake> avihay: I can only guess, but perhaps you could look into the apt documentation to see if there is a way to get a list of installed packages.
<avihay> I was hoping someone could tell me out the top of his head
<illio> d3jake, hehe.. we have free university education and actually get paid to study (about the equivalent of $1000 pr. month) .. so the college students here are a bit more privileged in that regard :-)
<d3jake> illio: Aye. I'd love to travel outside the US. I have family from three or four generations still in Southern Germany and Austria.
<avihay> I guess I'd start rummeging through the apt-cashe manpage
<avihay> anyone know about the privet folder issue?
<illio> d3jake, Save up.. it's not that hard to do.. perhaps save money by couch surfing in other countries.. it'll probably be easy to find university students giving you a free place to crash..
<d3jake> illio: I play the game Descent 3 online, and made a number of friends in Germany, so if I can get over there, I'll lieky have a place to stay here or there.
<illio> d3jake, consider going to GOTOCon in Denmark perhaps.. They give free food and lodging and you get a free (normally very expensive) conference assuming you're willing to be crew.. http://gotocon.com/aarhus-2011/
<d3jake> illio: I'll give it a looksee.
<illio> d3jake, okay cool. Germany is okay too.. a bit in need of more freedom, but other than that fine :-)
<d3jake> hehe
<kalib> Hi people. Just updated my Kubuntu and now flash is not working. Tried youtbe but it says I have to update my flash plugin. On my kubuntu update I saw that flash was on the list of packages to be updated.
<illio> d3jake, people like Martin Fowler and such attend GotoCon each year (formerly called JAOO) .. and I attend each year, along with a ton of other university B.Sc., M.Sc. and Ph.D. students .. + Google developers you can talk to and get drunk with ;-)
<illio> Like the entire team responsible for creating V8 - the thing that makes Chrome awesome.
<d3jake> hehe
<d3jake> We shall see.
<illio> d3jake, Crew information: http://gotocon.com/aarhus-2011/crew  :-) .. a lot of international students are also there each year.. so plenty of networking opportunities.
<illio> d3jake, well anyway.. gotta go a bit. Good luck with your Kubuntu issue.. afk
<d3jake> illio: Thanks
<Guest32205> hi were are located bin from java runtime?
<kalib> Hi people. Just updated my Kubuntu and now flash is not working. Tried youtbe but it says I have to update my flash plugin. On my kubuntu update I saw that flash was on the list of packages to be updated.
<Guest32205> hi anyone uses kde 4.6?
<d3jake> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<u19809> hi all, I need to upgrade from karmic to lucid without a GUI (i.e. using a tty console) what is the best way to do this ?
<CrazySpai> Good day :D
<CrazySpai> So, I just installed Kubuntu and I have no touchpad (mouse) support. Is there a seperate package I need to install?
<CrazySpai> Any ideas?
<CrazySpai> Fixed it.
<Simisu> hello everyone, i'm currently downloading kubuntu (after failing to install ubuntu due to several different crashes...) i will be installing it on an external usb HDD with a 45gig ext4 partition and a 3gig swap partition... does this sound ok or should the partitions be using ext3 for kubuntu (or it makes no difference)  thanks in advance
<et_> hey guys i need some help my laptop has more then one sound driver installed how do i uninstall all the ones except for the one that works?
<ecinx3> how do i fix the opacity? I used to have that option on the top left of the apps
<ecinx3> also what does that little circle with that dot on the top left of an application do?
<ecinx3> nm i fixed it, i forgot where but it said enable desktop effects.. don't know how it got shut off
#kubuntu 2011-02-13
<mkanyicy> how to make an 'expo' keyboard shortcut on kubuntu?
<mkanyicy> right now I point a mouse to the top left corner for this effect to take place, but i need a keyboard shortcut for it as well
<mkanyicy> FYI: i am not using compiz, nor ccsm
<mkanyicy> but kubuntu's default desktop effects (whatever it uses). am using kubuntu lucid
<tort> трям
<BajK> Is it just me or is 11.04 so much quicker compared to 10.10?
<BajK> I mean, I am running it in vbox and it is almost quicker and more responsive (with compositing and anything) than my real 10.10 install
<FloridaGuy> does ppa or backports have a newer kernel then the 2.6.35.26
<rosco_y> Can anyone tell me how to set the icons on the activity bar?
<FloridaGuy> rosco_y: you want to add icons to panel
<rosco_y> FloridaGuy: Thank you, not quite.  I am using the "Activities", and for some of them I've (accidentily) been able to associate an icon with an activity--I'd like to do the same for my other activies, but I haven't been able to figure out how to do that.
<FloridaGuy> rosco_y: dont know...never used it
<rosco_y> FloridaGuy: Thanks in any case--I appreciate the effort :)
<trudell> hi all, hi james
<Jackalope> i have a question when i scroll sometimes it looks like my screen is in pieces
<Jackalope> like overlaps as well
<Jackalope> anyone lol?
<lithpr> i know this is a stupid question, but i cannot either a) configure Auto eth0 or b) make Network Manager use my custom configuration by default.
<lithpr> darn it, i could have helped Jackalope
<trudell> hi lith
<trudell> i cannot understood your question
<trudell> i use here b alternative
<weecol> it is 4:16 here
<weecol> so good morning from here
<weecol> uk
<weecol> seems quiet
<lithpr> ... too quiet.
<matty> it's only about 11 my placepm here and it's dead quiet at
<matty> my place
<matty> damn trackpad ;)
<trudell> lithpr, are you pr_ ?
<lithpr> pr_ ?
<trudell> yeah, you are the brazilian that i talk after?
<trudell> that was using nickname pr_?
<trudell> are you here?
<lithpr> no
<lithpr> i am not pr_
<trudell> hi matty
<matty> hello
<mcurran> Anyone have any suggestions for me tonight?  I'm getting this error from konqueror (kde3.5) every time I try to mount a removable device in the media section "Error - Konqueror    Connection is closed"?
<trudell> are you using gutsy ou hardy?
<mcurran> intrepid
<mcurran> BT4R2
<trudell> so are you using kde 3.5 from ppa, dont?
<mcurran> No, I'm using backtrack 4 r2 as an hd install, but noone there or online seems to have this same issue.  It's from one of my packages I setup, because this is the second reinstall and it's reoccurring again.  I can mount the removable media manually, but my media section doesn't want to work anymore.  I've checked /etc/fstab and /etc/mtab and they are fine...
<trudell> so... try to install kde 3.5 from ppa repository, maybe  solve your problem
<trudell> kde 3.5 is obsolete in intrepid and before versions
<trudell> so, have some problems
<trudell> maybe the problem are in konqueror compilation
<trudell> that not recognize properly the devices mountage archicteture
<trudell> developers from ppa are developing kde 3.5 for all kubuntu distros
<AciD> I don't have any video with dragon player, only sound. Everything works fine in vlc. Anybody experiencing that problem ? (it may be related with the last update of xserver-xorg-video-intel from ppa)
<AciD> trying to revert to the pp6 version of that intel server
<rajvi> hello all
<rajvi> a newbie here
<rajvi> i have a story
<rajvi> i m from the country
<rajvi> n i mm the only kid in 100 miles who ses open sorce
<rajvi> on ubuntu 10.10 every apps gets installed but returns an "exit code -1"
<rajvi> hello can i get some assistance
<gr8m8> you can't get assistance if you don't hang around...
<keeper> hi all
<fhd_> Hi guys, just wanted to tell you that I'm extremely impressed by the state of Kubuntu and KDE in 10.10. I'm definitely here to stay and I'm also planning to get back to KDE hacking, maybe Kubuntu too. Thank you all very much!
<trudell> hey ya
<MHB> hi all
<MHB> i'm new user for kubuntu
<MHB> i can not reg to kubuntu form
<ventti> is it just me or is the kde 4.6 / ubuntu combination as buggy as hell?
<ventti> serious question
<ventti> must be me then :)
<Space_Man> ventti: just you :)
<ventti> hmmm ...
<Space_Man> what sort of bugs do you have?
<ventti> a number of bugs it seems...
<ventti> note though - i use kubu 10.10 64 bit on hp laptop with at mob radeon 4650
<ventti> ati*
<ventti> ...
<ventti> example...
<ventti> in firefox i cannot r click,and save as an image...
<amichair> will LibreOffice be backported to existing releases?
<ventti> instead i must view image information and save from there
<ventti> weird - note this has been documented...
<ventti> ...
<ventti> furthermore... i cannot install login screen themes without inputting some argy-bargy on cmd line first - again this is documented...
<ventti> i cannot install normal desktop themes
<ventti> ... clicking on URL's here and in chat clients makes Thunderbird instead of browser open...
<ventti> and a beauty...
<ventti> editing the KDE kickstart menu is impossible
<ventti> it just cant be done properly
<ventti> thats it for now.... its been an interesting 48 hrs with Kubuntu for me :)
<ventti> (ex ubuntu and arch user, btw)
<ventti> thoughts Space_Man ?
<yofel> ventti: I can save as image fine here in firefox
<yofel> the kdm bug is indeed known :/
<yofel> what an URL is opened with depends on what you have set in default applications
<ventti> yofel browser should be default for URL IMO :) not mail client - weird. each time i wanna save image, R-click, save as does not work... i have to view image info box then select 'save as' button in this box - i dont have url to page where this is documented, but its known issue
<ventti> e3diting kde kickstart is a big pain too... see http://www1.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1684956
<coder2> Hello. Could please someone explain how to paste file into some folder using Dolphin? Looks like it is not possible in list view and the folder has more entries
<yofel> ah, I use firefox 4 here, not sure what 3.6 did there - as for the URL, you're trying to open the URL from a gnome app? That the configuration for kde/gnome applications are seperate is known, and won't probably change soon :/
<gjhxsh> ?
<gjhxsh> ?
<gjhxsh> ?
<yofel> coder2: use Edit->Paste
<yofel> from the menu bar
<yofel> gjhxsh: ?
<ventti> FF 3.6.13 here - urls opening from xchat and kopete both try to open with thunderbird
<coder2> yoffel: Thank you. But it is not convenient way.
<coder2> Another question: How to prevent unwanted dragging of K menu items right after click on them? Turn of animation?
<coder2> When I click on the "K" menu, and then choose some item before the animation ends the item start dragging
<coder2> It is very annoying
<yofel> well, they're supposed to be draggable, but you can turn off the animation
<ventti> coder2 i have experienced this as well - makes me think i am going to move the item to the desktop each time :)
<ventti> it seems very touchy
<yofel> system settings -> desktop effects -> all effects -> sliding popups
<coder2> yofel: The dragging operation works wtong then.
<coder2> sorry, wrong
<yofel> wait, you're clicking on an entry *while* the animation is still running? why?
<coder2> yofel: because animation is quite long process, an I have computer desktop experience since 1989
<ventti> anyway.. will see what (if any) issue arise over the next few days / week - if there's more then i may very well head to another distro...
<ventti> http://www.brighthub.com/hubfolio/matthew-casperson/articles/105170.aspx  -comments are interesting, especially those on page 4
<ventti> anyway, will see how we go
<fhd_> Which -dev packages are required to compile plamoids?
<coder2> yofel: I think that the dragging of menu items should be an option like "Lock widgets". And dragging must not start if mouse cusror is not moving relating the screen coords, not the moving menu  coords
<fhd_> s/plamoids/plasmoids/
<amichair> will LibreOffice be backported to existing releases?
<yofel_> coder2: true..
<yofel> ventti: tried kickoff editing - I can reorder application launchers, but it indeed fails when you try to reorder subfolders
<ventti> yofel as an example i wanted to move the development folder, but no way in hell would it move to where i wanted it - it always ended up under soemthing else
<ventti> did u see this... (i think you might have logged off)...
<ventti> <ventti> http://www.brighthub.com/hubfolio/matthew-casperson/articles/105170.aspx  -comments are interesting, especially those on page 4
<ventti> what happens yofel if you try to install a logon screen theme? does it work for you as it should?
<coder2> Next question: How to prevent the "file name" control in the file dialog losing focus whem the mouse cursor leaves its area?
<yofel> ventti: only if you run it with 'kdesudo kcmshell4 kdm'
<yofel> known bug
<ventti> ok
<ventti> despite all that i have mentioned above - it seems stable :)
<ventti> works fine
<ventti> despite bugginess
<ventti> :)
<Guest77346> )
<dagnytaggart> Greetings. I am looking for some assistance in writing inputs from the command line. In particular, I can run '"gpg" [Press Enter]. Program then responds with "Enter input", I enter input, then press "Ctrl-D" - program then closes and outputs the result I want to stdout. This is the behavior I am looking for, just without the human input - need to condense it down to one statement entered on the command line. Thoughts?
<rork> how many dagnytaggarts could exist on this planet?
<dagnytaggart> It is a literary reference - quite possibly a few.
<rork> Based on your reaction at least two indeed :). I thought you might've been an old UT player.
<sanatir> indonesia ???
<Peace-> sanatir: mm
<Peace-> sanatir: your language?
<Peace-> indi?
<Peace-> !indi
<Peace-> anyway to get the channel you could type
<sanatir> my lang indonesia
<Peace->      !yourlanguage
<Peace-> for example for me that  i am italian
<Peace->    !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<c2tarun> how can i format a pen-drive in kubuntu?
<kuvu> hi. how do I disable desktop effects via tty? file to edit? thanks for the help
<kuvu> systemsettingsrc looks cryptic
<yofel> c2tarun: partitionmanager should be able to do that
<smose> hey! is there a way to reset graphics in kde?
<matty> you mean reset X
<smose> yes
<smose> nvm. i found a way.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<matty> hello
<nata> got somebody here?
<avihay> Hi, I have a broken kubuntu 10.04, and I've decided to replace it with a fresh kubuntu 10.10. I've already readyed a usb stick with the installation. I wonder if I could get some help and tips for the installation. some of the issues are: how do I get a list of manually installed packages, so that I can reinstall them, how well will my encripted privet folder fare after the installation? do I start useing grub2? I think it's best if most of my filesystem
<avihay> would remain EXT3, especially because of the long time it takes to process the package information.
<nata> if you wan reinstall u better write down wat software u install before and not suggest using software backup list
<nata> cos some other software make yr system unstable b4 will also reinstall back
<Tm_T> avihay: "dpkg --get-selections" is command to obtain the list of installed and uninstalled package
<Tm_T> s
<nata> d software backup list i think u can do it at "synaptic/file/generate package download script"
<Peace-> Tm_T: kdesudo skanlite works
<nata> i din try b4 but hope it can
<nata> hehe
<avihay> Tm_T: I'm looking for a list of packages that I manually installed
<Peace-> Tm_T: skanlite nope
<Peace-> Tm_T: which group should i add to my user?
<avihay> for example, firefox, wine, ibus
<avihay> I didn't want to go with the synaptic script path for some reason
<avihay> the list in synaptic is far from complete
<nata> before reformat, u can try create new user account(select same group to enable view yr encrp. file), everything will be fine
<nata> at "software source" of synaptic, in tab updates, if u selected "Pre-released update", yr computer may become unstable. i try it b4
<avihay> well, actually, dpkg --get-selections is very close to what I wanted, thanks Tm_T
<avihay> <nata> before reformat, u can try...    was aimed for me?
<nata> ya
<avihay> my home folder is on a separate partition
<yofel> for manually installed packages aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' should be pretty accurate, --get-selections doesn't make a difference between automatically or manually installed.
<nata> haha, sifu come ad
<avihay> I rarly use aptitude, and as far as I know apt and aptitude don't keep the same manually/automatically installed database
<nata> <avihay>b4 tat i create new acc, and all private file change to group also can "read and write" then move to new acc. then delete old acc. after tat create back 1 new acc with UID and name wat els same as before and all the things move back to tis acc. everything was fine
<avihay> so you just copied them out of the encrypted file, then copied them back?
<BluesKaj> avihay, both apt and aptitude draw from the same repositories , it'd been reported that aptitude organizes and installs application dependncies better than apt , but afaik there's no proof one is superior to the other
<nata> almost means like tat. but u must use 2nd acc to move all yr 1st acc file for safety purpose (note tat u must enable group can read and write yr file whe u at 1st acc)
<nata> u try create 2nd acc test system stable @ not oni decide to do
<BluesKaj> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<nata> <avihay>pls ensure yr 3th acc UID must same as yr 1st acc u oni can get back yr encrp. file. all can be done at "system setting/user management"
<nata> try yr best
<nata> i wan gambling ad
<nata> bye bye
<nata> hehe
<Irwell> !factoids
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ZenGuy> morning people.. I want to know does a kubuntu have a similar system tray access to wifi access points like windows 7 and gnome network manager? I've been using pclinuxos which is different but i've seen some screenshots that have a nice looking wifi access gui
<PasNox> NetworkManager plasmoid ?
<PasNox> hi all
<PasNox> i'm having trouble since i installed kde 4.6 on my kubuntu 10.10 64bits
<franzmaximilian> hello. again an old problem that i faced a couple of releases ago (but I forgot the solution now).  The menu that should be at the bottom of the screen does not appear when I bring the mouse down there. I think I only need to activate it manually from konsole and set new properties, but i forgot the command i need to activate it.  Pls help
<PasNox> xorg seem to leak ( nvidia propriatary drivers ), plasma / kwin is slow and take seconds switching tasks
<PasNox> and koepte simply crash / take many seconds to initialize while before it was very quick
<ZenGuy> pasnox have you tried reinstalling the kde 4.6 or trying an all together new profile? I'm not a linux expert
<PasNox> no i did not tried a new profile
<PasNox> i will try just now
<PasNox> bah i have no other user and i tired of creating a new one ... :D
<ZenGuy> franzmaximilian: are you refering to the panel or widgets screen?
<BluesKaj> he left
<BluesKaj> probly had no panel
<marxjohnson> My girlfriend has an iPod with a load of music from iTunes, what's my best bet for her to manage putting music in her iPod from Kubuntu?
<PasNox> amarok
<marxjohnson> really? It didn't seem to react to the iPod. Do I need to turn on anything special?
<marxjohnson> haha ignore that I just found it
<fhd_> Hi. Which -dev packages do I need to compile Plasma widgets?
<PasNox> marxjohnson: :)
<dolomite> slow day
<dolomite> anyone else testing 11.04? looking good
<abimeleh> salve
<abimeleh> qualcuno parla italiano spero
<Fanfare> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<phoenix_firebrd> is it safe to remove nepomuk and virtuoso?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, I forgot to ask you yesterday, are you running 64 bit ?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: no
<BluesKaj> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: the new driver from nvidia was buggy, after that i reverted back to the driver in repos
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: flash works in all browsers , except chromium. i found out that it was a bug in chromium
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, I tried the driver too , it definitey shouldn't be recommended for my grfx card on kubuntu 10.10
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: is it safe to remove nepomuk abd virtuoso?
<mfraz74> Twice today I've had 2 different computers lock up, logging in remotely and running 'top' showed that xorg was at 100%
<mfraz74> only way I could get the computers working again was to reboot, any ideas of causes?
<BluesKaj> ok, phoenix_firebrd good to hear , chromium is ok for regular monitors but not a plasma tv like I use here on the media-server...it's menu and tab fonts aren't adjustable for large scrns , they aren't integrated with kde font settings in application appearance
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: did you try google chrome?
<abimeleh> hi evryone
<phoenix_firebrd> abimeleh: hi
<abimeleh> sorry for my english
<phoenix_firebrd> mfraz74: did you see the logs for any error messages
<abimeleh> i spech so so englih
<phoenix_firebrd> i spech englih too
<mfraz74> phoenix_firebrd: no, didn't seem to be anything in the Xorg logs, and no error messages
<phoenix_firebrd> mfraz74: weired
<mfraz74> phoenix_firebrd: Both computers had Firefox running with some Flash.
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, yes , I removed nepomuk-virtuoso a while ago
<mfraz74> Wondering if it had something to do with the new version of flash that was released this week
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: then i will try, hopefully it shouldn't beak my system
<phoenix_firebrd> mfraz74: ya
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, no you should be fine
<phoenix_firebrd> mfraz74: stop the flash plugin and see
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: good
<mfraz74> phoenix_firebrd: I couldn't as there was no response on the screen and the mouse wouldn't work
<phoenix_firebrd> mfraz74: whats your processor?
<BluesKaj> mfraz74, and graphics card and driver ?
<antonio__> ciao
<abimeleh> ciao antonio
<abimeleh> unico italiano qui
<abimeleh> con mè
<antonio__> ciao ci sono anche io
<abimeleh> benvenuto
<antonio__> grazie
<abimeleh> installato da poco?
<antonio__> ho appena installato konversation
<antonio__> prima volta
<abimeleh> io la ho su un pc virtuale
<abimeleh> non richiede grande ram
<antonio__> io su uno reale, ma non ho capito ancora come funziona
<abimeleh> ho windows e kubutu
<abimeleh> tranquillo
<antonio__> io uguale
<abimeleh> funzia come windosw
<antonio__> ma uso solo ubuntu
<abimeleh> allora..come vedisotto ha una specie di start
<abimeleh> con un ak
<abimeleh> la vedi?
<antonio__> a si
<abimeleh> quella è la barra degli strumenti come windows
<abimeleh> da li trovi tutto
<antonio_> si ma funziona solo kubuntu
<abimeleh> lo sò
<abimeleh> ti dico che sono simili
<abimeleh> vicino a k
<abimeleh> vedi un disegno di un pc
<abimeleh> poi altre icone
<antonio__> no
<abimeleh> cosa vedi?
<antonio__> delle cartelle simili ad un foglio exel
<Pici> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<abimeleh> no dentro la chat
<abimeleh> eheh
<abimeleh> quarda fuori dalla finerta della chat
<abimeleh> o la hai ingrandita al max?
<abimeleh> riduci la finestra
<antonio__> si in alto c'è file ecc..
<abimeleh> ecco questa è la chat
<abimeleh> dove leggi file edit
<abimeleh> bookmarks
<abimeleh> setting
<abimeleh> windows
<abimeleh> help
<abimeleh> sono tutte parti della chat
<abimeleh> cis ei fino a qui?
<antonio__> si ci sono
<abimeleh> quada alla tua sx
<abimeleh> vedi la k
<abimeleh> fuori dalla finestra della chat?
<antonio__> no
<abimeleh> riduci ad icona la chat
<abimeleh> sai come si fà'
<abimeleh> ?
<abimeleh> magari ti trovi spaesato
<abimeleh> sopra edit
<abimeleh> ci dovrebbe essere #kubuntu-konversation
<abimeleh> lo vedi?
<trudell> hi bjak
<trudell> hi blue
<antonio_> non c'era
<antonio_> ora ho cliccato sulla scritta
<trudell> la garantia soy yo
<trudell> hi irwell
<nata> opera cannot detect ibus got who knows how to fix?
<trudell> what is ibus?
<trudell> someone apple bridge?
<Irwell> hi trudell
<nata> 1 kind of input method
<trudell> hi irwell
<BluesKaj> nata , ask in  ##opera
<nata> english friend, english. haha
<nata> ibus daemon
<trudell> some apple s**t?
<nata> apple?
<Irwell> i think trudell means like ipod and iphone
<trudell> ipod, ipad iphone, imac, icarus, ibus
<nata> oh...me kubuntu 10.10 la, kde 4.6
<Pici> "IBus is an Intelligent Input Bus. It is a new input framework for Linux"
<Pici> !ibus
<ubottu> IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<nata> good man
<trudell> bus is a asian translator for western people?
<nata> for eastern people more i think
<nata> damn opera i fix it before but when upgrade kde 4.6 cannot detect again
<BluesKaj> it's a language input application, not a translotor
<BluesKaj> err translator
<Irwell> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<trudell> eastern people cant found a common sense in their languages?
<nata> haha
<trudell> well, multi-language support dont solve the matter?
<nata> opera dnt knw using wat kind of language cos ibus cannot be detect
<nata> is d samee
<trudell> so.... nata, why opera? why not firefox?
<trudell> my firefox supports strange languages like russian, arabic, and easter asian languages like japanese korean and chinese
<nata> easy friend, i using 2 of them. using opera at linux cos it can syn bookmark with opera in windows. i using 2 system
<nata> firefox no problem
<trudell> pero, no perro
<nata> i juz wan to fix opera if can
<trudell> but.. what's happening?
<trudell> wassap with your opera. describe
<nata> opera in kubuntu cannot use ibus input method lo.
<trudell> are you sure?
<nata> so opera in kubuntu me oni can using english, other language cannot
<nata> sure lahaha
<Riddell> nata: it should be able to, we have an ibus-qt module (assuming opera is loading the module and the module is set up right)
<trudell> i dont hav this problem here
<nata> wait i check it 1st
<trudell> but i prefer firefox than opera
<trudell> opera is slow, without recurses, without fun
<trudell> without good plugins
<Peace-> trudell: ?
<share1> midroi is fast
<Peace-> trudell: opera can use kpart plungs
<Peace-> ...
<nata> qt-module got install ad, how to setup?
<share1> wrong! arora is fast
<Peace-> trudell: slow?
<share1> http://www.hudieai.com/?fromuid=136809
<nata> haha, opera become great now
<Peace-> trudell: i guess you have not tried opera
<nata> firefox is good in add on
<trudell> but firefox have best support to plugins and addons
<Peace-> trudell: this is what you think
<nata> chrome oni good for multi core processor
<trudell> well, a long time i used opera
<Peace-> trudell: it's your personal point of view
<trudell> firefox is 10x faster
<Peace-> trudell: here it's faster opera.
<Peace-> \ chromium
<trudell> yes! do you think different?
<Peace-> rekonq
<Peace-> trudell: of course i think different...
<Peace-> 1 opera can use kpart
<trudell> chromium is poor of recurses
<Peace-> trudell: this is always your point of view
<trudell> so... tell us your thoughts
<Peace-> i think everyone can test browser....
<Peace-> for example i need only rekonq
<trudell> yeah, but i prefer firefox
<Peace-> but with webkitkde i need only konqueror
<nata> cool down friend
<trudell> yesterday i was talking with blueskaj
<nata> juz diffrent 1-2 s speed oni
<Peace-> !offtopic | trudell
<ubottu> trudell: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<trudell> so... he tell me taht ktorrent is better than azureus
<Pici> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Peace-> !offtopic | trudell
<trudell> alright
<trudell> i will stop
<nata> kk
<trudell> :-P
<trudell> my solution for your problem is change to firefox LOL
<Peace-> nata: what's your problem ?
<BluesKaj> konqeror is afine browser once it's setup ,. but's so much work and rekonq is hopeless IMO
<Peace-> BluesKaj: xD
<trudell> he said that ibus dont run in his kubuntu
<nata> <Peace>opera cannot use ibus input method
<styrbjorne> yes it can
<Peace-> ibus?
<Peace-> o dbus?
<nata> got run in kubuntu, but juz opera cannot detect it
<styrbjorne> how do you start your x session?  .xsession or .xinitrc
<nata> ibus daemon
<trudell> maybe ibus be a apple dbus version
<trudell> *an
<Peace-> nata: you need that to do what?
<nata> <styrbjorne> waoo..techniq base i dnt know le
<szikar> hi all
<nata> i wan other input sometime not oni in english
<antonio_> join/ubuntu.it
<Peace-> !it | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Peace-> nata: what? you need another language in opera?
<BluesKaj> nata , your english either needs improvement or quit using unknown short forms in your text
<nata> ya
<nata> sorry sorry friend. english not very good
<Peace-> nata: go into #opera
<styrbjorne> nata, did you get my message?
<nata> stybjorne: got. i think is x session...
<styrbjorne> can you post links in this channel?  http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=19224 is a possible answer to your problem with Opera and Ibus.
<nata> mayb
<styrbjorne> i realize it's a bsd forum, but worth trying.
<nata> peace, what u means? go into #opera?
<trudell> questo canale lol
<nata> k
<trudell> grazie, grazie
<trudell> natra have you installed libtext for asian languages?
<nata> thanks styrbjorne, i will try it later
<trudell> internacional asian fonts
<BluesKaj> nata, it's a chatroom like this one , except it's for opera support
<nata> got install few libtext
<trudell> but he got a problem blueskaj
<nata> nvm la trudell. we stop here
<nata> hehe
<BluesKaj> yeah, maybe the guys at ##opera can help him with his problem, trudell
<trudell> http://jp.linux.com/
<trudell> i hope blueskaj
<trudell> i hate opera for these problems
<trudell> slow, no recurses, few plugins, few addons
<BluesKaj> trudell, I'm quite sure nata is in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
<trudell> kual is a bear?
<trudell> http://zaim.frens.net/projects/firefox/
<BluesKaj> Kuala Lumpur is a city in Malaysia
<BluesKaj> :)
<trudell> there they pratice mu-wai-tai?
<trudell> http://www.spreadfirefox.com/node/2812
<trudell> hey bluekaj you had reason, ktorrent is better than azureus
<trudell> ktorrent find more clients, seeders and have a lot of good plugins, dht runs better
<trudell> azureus is slowest
<trudell> blueskaj, do you know some good porgram to edonkey client?
<BluesKaj> trudell, Amule
<trudell> my amule is strange, is an svn version
<BluesKaj> I haven't used it in yrs , i prefer torrent sites
<trudell> yeah, me too
<BluesKaj> no , it should be in the repos
<trudell> amule is slow, but... have more films
<BluesKaj> it's the connections that are slow not the client
<trudell> my amule have a lot of things in fault
<BluesKaj> !aMule-AdunanzA | trudell
<BluesKaj> aMule-AdunanzA is a peer-to-peer file sharing application, designed to connect to the eDonkey and Kadu networks. It is specifically designed for systems located behind Fastweb NAT network. It has a wide range of features, including many of the original eMule and aMule client,
<trudell> adunanza? is an african version of emule?
<BluesKaj> dunno
<trudell> have an program that runs edonkey and torrent clients in same time?
<trudell> *any
<nata> in windows got
<trudell> i use only linux
<trudell> nata, are you malaysian?
<nata> dnt hv
<nata> ya
<nata> u live in brazil?
<trudell> somebody maybe develop it, dont?
<trudell> ya, eating malaysian bananas
<trudell> lol
<nata> in linux i din saw it b4
<nata> haha. banana where also got la
<trudell> hehe
<nata> in linux powerful downloader vy few
<trudell> maybe in future comes to linux
<trudell> the dc++ hub for linux is good, but is a lot different
<nata> have to depend whos sale computer preinstall system
<trudell> i cant use dc++ very well
<nata> i cant help u
<nata> haha
<trudell> i can connect, talk, make all, but nothing of transfer data
<nata> then already no point d
<nata> hehe
<nata> d main purpose of small cityzen like us is to download
<BluesKaj> !dcc
<ubottu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<trudell> maybe these public hub s**ts, dont?
<nata> in linux i still cannot video call. cannot detect my old webcam. no point also
<BluesKaj> !v4l2 | nata
<nata> webcam not support it i think
<trudell> hey blue, send me that music site that you had posted after noon
<BluesKaj> v4l2, nata , check it out
<nata> i wan went out a while, chat later
<nata> k
<trudell> !v4|2
<BluesKaj> no v4l2
<trudell> !v4l2
<Irwell> !bot | trudell
<ubottu> trudell: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<trudell> ubbotu dont know about it
<BluesKaj> look in kpackagekit or synaptic or ..
<BluesKaj> or muon
<trudell> moo on?
<trudell> moo on have supercow powers?
<BluesKaj> trudell, I don't recall posting a music site testerday
<trudell> :-(
<BluesKaj> !muon
<BluesKaj> bot is useless today , it's factoid db needs updating
<trudell> ubbotu didnt know moo on?
<BluesKaj> muom
<BluesKaj> n
<BluesKaj> trudell, sudo aptitude install muon
<trudell> is it gud?
<yofel> !info muon
<ubottu> muon (source: muon): package manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 139 kB, installed size 952 kB
<BluesKaj> yes it's good
<yofel> hm, too short - but muon is really nice
<trudell> i'll try
<trudell> these conversations are good, a chance to do experiences with large types of programs
<trudell> well guys, i must to go... i will see you later
<trudell> bye
<optimus> hey guys i have a bluetooth keyboard and mouse they are attached together the mouse works but keyboard doesnt can you please help me fix this?
<optimus> sorry the keyboard and mouse pad are one unit if that makes more sense
<basy> Hi, after last update my kernel crushed with error like: /init error on line 61 '/scripts/functions/' missing...
<basy> Now i have to boot older kernel :o( How to repair ?
<optimus> hello anyone here?
<optimus> i need to find out how to install a newer plasma-desktop on top of 9.04 any ideas
<james147> optimus: what version do you have?
<human> whan?
<optimus> im not sure
<optimus> i upgraded to 10.04 and wish i hadnt
<optimus> but i have a remastersys of my previous system
<optimus> its on kernel 2.6.30-9 if that helps
<james147> optimus: it wont be easy to get a new version of kde on such an old version of kubuntu
<optimus> james147 im in for the trip i have been working on getting this done forever basically i have a dell xps m2010 and the mouse is attached to the keyboard and theyre both bluetooth in karmic the keyboard doesnt work a bug report was filed and developers dropped the idea of fixing it.
<human> I still have 7.10 working)
<yofel> optimus: do you have an unreleased version of karmic? 2.6.30 was only present in early karmic, and karmic was released with 2.6.31-14. And there aren't any kubuntu KDE backports for anthing older than lucid currently
<optimus> yofel i had upgraded the system and i had to upgrade my kernel to 2.6.32-29 because grub2 didnt work at all
<optimus> i have been remastering bt4 to fit my system requirements and it sucks all the way through im just glad i have been remastering my system as i go i have exactly 6 dvds of each step lol
<optimus> no i have something to fall back on. All i really want is my previous version 9.04 with the newest plasma-desktop i just need to figure out how to get this done i was thinking about loading the old system and then changing out the repos and aptitude install plasma-desktop
<optimus> so anyone up to help? will my idea work out or just fail miserably
<james147> optimus: I doupt there is any compiled version for 9.04... you will probally need to compile from source as well as any new dependencies....
<optimus> james147 okay so basically i need to download and compile all dependencies and the actual plasma desktop
<optimus> sounds like a party
<james147> optimus: but even then you will probally encounter allot of problems :p
<optimus> this sucks
<optimus> i cant get my bluetooth keyboard to work in karmic the mouse attached to the keyboard works the keys dont
<optimus> alright reverting my system back to remastered verison 9.04 talk later guys
<harvi_svk> hi guys...... have you got working twitter in microbloging widget on plasma desktop? Im running Kubuntu 10.04  - KDE 4.4.5
 * BluesKaj wonders why ppl fool with bluetooth KBs and mice , bt is so finicky ...the regular wireless kbs and mice wok on all flavours of linux
<BluesKaj> wok=work
<droidftw> whats the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu
<james147> droidftw: ubuntu comes with the gnome desktop enviroment and kubuntu comes with the kde desktop enviroment
<droidftw> which is better to use for a new user
<ZenGuy> what os were you using before?
<ZenGuy> droidftw: try kubuntu and if it's a good fit for you stick with it
<droidftw> ok
<ventti> droidftw if you are a new user i recommend ubuntu not kubuntu
<ZenGuy> If you could I would suggest install both kubuntu and ubuntu and mount the same home directory and from time to time boot into each one to better get a feel for both desktop enviroments
<PasNox> Evening
<james147> ZenGuy: ^^ or install kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu or ubuntu-desktop from kubuntu and switch between them at login
<PasNox> i'm experiencing very strange behavior since i upgraded to kde 4.6
<PasNox> many application now take many times to do simple task they was doing very quickly before
<rosco_y> how can I open the CUPS client software?
<ZenGuy> what time is it?
<harvi_svk> install ubuntu and then install KDE enviroment from from repositories. You would have gnome and KDE and you can switch between them to see which one is better for you.
<james147> PasNox: try creating a new user and see if it better on them
<rosco_y> ZenGuy: :) I've got 3:53p, Eastern Time
<PasNox> james147: it's very boring because i have to reconfigure all software that cause problem
<PasNox> james147: i'm not sure but it seem my problem is related to dbus or akonamid
<ZenGuy> it 's still the afternoon here too
<BluesKaj> ZenGuy, I found that kde was more to my taste both visually and organizationally right from the first time a used Linux ...maybe I'm the exception but was more difficult to navigate in than kde
<PasNox> ok let try with a new user ...
<PasNox> brb :)
<BluesKaj> gnome was more difficult , that is
<rosco_y> does anyone know how to open the CUPS client software (I think it's browser-based)
<BluesKaj> rosco_y, swat
<ZenGuy> BluesKaj: gnome was more difficult because it's lack of options made getting what you want done much harder
 * james147 thinks swat is for samba
<BluesKaj> james147, is correct again
<BluesKaj> :)
<rosco_y> BluesKaj: swat?
<ZenGuy> BluesKaj: gnome is esy at some level for users but there comes a point/threshold where it becomes a pain to do what you want .. and kde fils that gap
<BluesKaj> no rosco_y , I'm mistaken
<james147> rosco_y: try "http://localhost:631"
<rosco_y> james147: !! you rule!  thanks!
<BluesKaj> rosco_y, did you look in kmenu/system settings/printer configuration?
<ZenGuy> is installing a ubuntu desktop enviroment alongside a kubuntu install equally stable as install ubuntu itself?
<ZenGuy> for some reason i always got the impression it would be less stable to run things that way
<BluesKaj> ZenGuy, it's stable , but there are some probs with gnome's latest offerings , or so I
<BluesKaj> I've seen in the #ubuntu chat
<harvi_svk> Zenguy: I don't think so, It's stable, I used it 4 week ago
<ZenGuy> BluesKaj: yeah one reason i've been hessitating to recommend ubuntu to my friedns IRL since 10.4 was the panel rearrangeing icons and stuff... weird bugs like those would trun people off easily
<BluesKaj> nautlilus is becoming a bit decrepit as well , I have to admit I prefer dolphin now altho i do miss konqueror
<ZenGuy> BluesKaj: nautilus was fine until I tried windows vista/7 explorer whhich has drop-down location menu.. dolphin search also rivals that of windows 7 too
<harvi_svk> BluesKaj: I haven't got any problems with nautilus but realy I missed konqeror and dolphin too. I think they are better
<BluesKaj> I like W7 ,but it has too much microsoft baggage likw windows live etc
<harvi_svk> BluesKaj: and some apps you can't uninstall, like IE :(
<BluesKaj> I always think of kde and kubuntu in general as fast and clean.
<ZenGuy> first thing I did when installing windows 7 was disable a lot of features that leaked info.. thumbnail preview, search index, windows network player, sharing, etc
<BluesKaj> I must admit tho that windows media player 12 has finally impressed me ...wish we had something like it in kubuntu.
<harvi_svk> zenguy: My first thing what I do when I was installing win7 was install antivirus soft. :D
<ZenGuy> I must admit I have never launch windows media player.. but the new screenshot of IE does looks nice.. I haven;t used my windows 7 install since my laptop hardware messed up last march.. I was to lazy to put the crews back since i had fixed the problem
<ZenGuy> harvi_svk: thats rule #!
<ZenGuy> #1
<harvi_svk> ...and then install VGA drivers and tons of usefull software
<BluesKaj> VLC is a fine media player , but it doesn't organize media very well in my experience , so i just go to the media I want and launch a plyer from the open with dialog
<harvi_svk> I saw new VLC on win. and I think it has some media library or something like that
<BluesKaj> even juk doesn't do too well with some of my ripped stuff ...it came highly recommended . but so far I'm disappointed
<AciD> Hi, using the kde 4.6 ppa, I'm experiencing a video playback problem : I have no video display (only sound) under dragon, kaffeine of smplayer, but video works under vlc. Anybody with the same pb ?
<BluesKaj> for some reason juk fails to list/include several albums and I can't igure out why
<ZenGuy> brb
<BluesKaj> AciD, have you installed kubuntu-restricted-extras and added the medibuntu repos to your package manager /sources.list ?
<BluesKaj> and enabled the canonical partner repos
<AciD> BluesKaj: yes, it worked flawlessly few days ago
<AciD> BluesKaj: I just found an interesting thread linking that problem with cairo-dock (http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1310062)
<AciD> BluesKaj: too bad the solution (running cairo-dock -c (or killing cairo-dock) doesn't solve my pb..
<BluesKaj> hmm AciD , dunno how to help .is there bug on launchpad?
<AntOgg> How do I access my "Wallet" and is there a way to keep it from asking me for my password to connect to internet everytime I log in?
<AciD> BluesKaj: i'm investigating
<PasNox> james147: done (new user), starting a new session was really bad - xorg is now eating 25% cpu and 250mb ram, and bad of all - same problems :/
<james147> PasNox: hmm.... make sure your fully upto date and dont have any missing packages : "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<PasNox> james147: i'm sure i'm uptodate
 * james147 suggest running it anyway... it wont hurt
<PasNox> damn
<PasNox> always problems with this distro :'(
<PasNox> done
<PasNox> no new packages and still problem
<PasNox> now my computer become slow
<PasNox> as a fucking 486 DX2
<PasNox> :'(
<james147> PasNox: what graphics card do you have/.
<PasNox> nvidia 9600se 768mb ddr2
<PasNox> 9600GS*
<james147> PasNox: which drivers are you using?
<PasNox> prop
<PasNox> last available
<james147> PasNox: the nvidia ones?
<PasNox> yes
<mau_> #ubuntu-es
<PasNox> in kontact i use google akonadi for contacts & calendar - it always working fine - but now it s just not work, each time i click on contacts or calendar kontact freeze long long time ( like my kopete bug ) and cpu is eating %
<james147> PasNox: you could try renaming /etc/X11/xorg.conf to see if the open drivers behave any better
<PasNox> i think my problem is not drivers  ( or maybe could be related to xorg leak )
<PasNox> but i have other problems  regarding akonadi / dbus
<PasNox> each thing that try to communicate with dbus / akonadi freeze the desktop for long long minutes
<PasNox> now in process viewer
<PasNox> i see many entry process for dbus while when i start the computer there is only 1
<PasNox> how do i restart / stop akonadi ?
<PasNox> james147: kde boom :/
<james147> :(
<PasNox> i just restarted kde andi have kopete / kontact auto start
<PasNox> they both freeze
<PasNox> now i need to wait they stop to freeze
<PasNox> james147: what's the state of akonadi google resource ?
<PasNox> they were working fine since long time and now seem to freeze :/
<PasNox> some minutes ago i was still able to get my contacts ( with a very long freeze delay )
<PasNox> but now it does not work at all :/
<PasNox> even kopete is still freezen
<rork> PasNox which version are you running?
<rork> of kubuntu
<PasNox> 10.10 64bits with kde 4.6.0
<PasNox> rork:
<james147> PasNox: not sure, havnt been following it, last I hard though it couldnt sync, but only read
<PasNox> for my part it always read / sync without problems
<PasNox> i'im 99.9% sure all my problems are related to dbus and /or akonadi
<rork> I tried google resource in kde 4.60 in Natty, calender only and couldn't get it to work either. I still have to check it out
<PasNox> i runned kopete in gdb and check back trace
<PasNox> it was blocked on
<PasNox> q_dbus_reply_and_block() call
<PasNox> damn damn damn, all apps using that does not start ( or zomby )
<PasNox> zombie*
<PasNox> ok nothing run :/ have to full reboot fuck fuck fuck
<PasNox> cya
<PasNox> james147: ok after a fulll reboot problems persists, now kopete / kontact does no longer run, they start byt freeze indefinitly
<PasNox> is there a way to force all package on my system to be reinstalled ?
<PasNox> or reconfigured
<james147> PasNox: dpkg-reconfigure
<PasNox> james147: no aware of dbus / akonadi bugs ?
<james147> PasNox: afraid i am not
<PasNox> ok
<PasNox> let try reconfigure all ...
<PasNox> james147: which version of kde / distro are u running ?
<james147> PasNox: kde 4.6 on archlinux
<james147> ^^ though i didnt have any problems with 4.6 on maverick when i was running it
<AntOgg> does a kubuntu come with an encryption manager of sorts and if not does anyone have any ideas on a good to install?
<maco> kgpg
<AntOgg> good one*
<maco> dunno if its installed by default or not, but thats the usual one for kde
<AntOgg> thanks maco :)
<PasNox> james147: well i was not having problems too the first days i installed it
<PasNox> but more i used it more i had problems and now apps does no longer want to run
<PasNox> i'm scared
<james147> hmm... and a clean profile didnt help at all?
<PasNox> no
<PasNox> it was more bad
<lanc_> hi
<PasNox> james147: reconfigure all does not help ( and lead to error )
<PasNox> :(
<james147> PasNox: ^^ what error?
<PasNox> james147: dpkg-maintscript-helper: error: couldn't identify the package
<james147> hmm. anything else?
<PasNox> no
<james147> PasNox: try "sudo apt-get install -f"
<PasNox> james147: http://paste.kde.org/4656
<PasNox> it seem to go where i think it goes: dbus seem to be THE problem :(
<james147> PasNox: yeah ^^ dpkg erroring suggests there is a problem with a package somewhere
<james147> thats probally wahts casusing that error
<PasNox> james147: the command u give does nothing
<PasNox> how could i reinstall dbus ?
<james147> PasNox: try passing --reinstall with apt-get install
<PasNox> ok dbus reinstalled
<PasNox> ask to reboot ... :(
<PasNox> cy
<PasNox> james147: i reinstalled dbus, polkit-kde and policykit-desktop-privileges and still have problems :/
<youknowwho> Hi, I'm running kubuntu 11.04 alpha 2, and wanted to ask if there's a workaround to be able to install firefox
<rork> youknowwho: maybe ask in #ubuntu+1 it's the official channel for natty
<youknowwho> rork: ok, thanks!
<ventti>  how the hell do you set your wallpaper to either tile stretch or centre??? using kubu 10.10 64 bit, tnx
<Starminn> I've tried using KDE on a few occasions right after coming from Windows, but I found it somewhat unintuitive. It's probably just the way my mind works or something, but I was just wondering from those who use it on a regular basis, when compared to GNOME, is there anything that is easier in KDE to accomplish than in GNOME? (Not concerned about harder things, only easier, and I'm not going ot rebuttle so don't worry lol)
<ventti> 3 days now of kde/ubu bugs for me - will be heading to either another kde distro or gnome ubu shortly i think
<ventti> (ex arch and ubu user btw)
<Starminn> ventti: I haven't touched KDE in a while and I'm only answering because nobody else is, but I believe the option *should* be under the Control Panel->Wallpaper or something. Try right-clicking the desktop and hitting "Desktop settings" and it may be there too? (same program I think)
<ventti> Hi Starminn - if i right click on desktop there is no option for 'desktop Settings' - its not there
<ventti> OK...
<wafa> hi
<ventti> it is under 'View Folder Settings'
<Starminn> I can't even begin to imagine why it's there, but hey, so long as you have it.
<wafa> i am a new user of kubuntu
<ventti> Thanks Starminn - this is just one of many issues with the distro that i have encountered in the last 72 hrs and that others have bene on about over the last few weeks
<wafa> i am trying to install g++ , i had an error message
<ventti> theres all sorts wrong with it
<ventti> issues with changing order of kde kickstart menu
<ventti> desktop effects disabling
<wafa> any one can help?
<ventti> inability to set login screen themes without inputting a buncha crap in cmd line first
<Starminn> ventti: Yeah... I find KDE a pain in the you-know-what, personally.... Takes 5 clicks to do something that tajes two in GNOME, but hey, just me.. *shrug*
<maco> Starminn: then why do you hang out in this channel?
<Starminn> I came here curious for what's EASIER in KDE but I guess I won't get it
<ventti> but when its just stiing there its so damn pretty - this is why i like it... note thoough...
<ventti> ..
<ventti> that kde under oother distros performs a lot better
<Starminn> maco: This is why: " I've tried using KDE on a few occasions right after coming from Windows, but I found it somewhat unintuitive. It's probably just the way my mind works or something, but I was just wondering from those who use it on a regular basis, when compared to GNOME, is there anything that is easier in KDE to accomplish than in GNOME? (Not concerned about harder things, only easier, and I'm not going ot rebuttle so don't wor
<Starminn> maco: For the record, I've never been tothis channel before, by the way. :)
<ventti> iits just with Ubuntu - the two are not made for eachother :(
<maco> Starminn:  it's more about what's impossible in gnome and possible in kde
<ventti> [END RANT]
<Starminn> ventti: Ah, duly noted. I'll have to try KDE on other distros.
<ventti> :)
<wafa> helloooooooooooo
<Starminn> maco: Oh, what am I missing out on?
<ventti> archlinux, opensuse
<ventti> kde - far less probs than with ubuntu
<maco> Starminn: well for example in gnome you have two options for mouse focus:  either click-to-focus or focus-follows-mouse.  kde has, in addition to those, focus-under-mouse (so if a new window pops up, it doesnt steal focus) and focus-strictly-under-mouse (if the mouse is over the desktop, the last window it waas over does NOT retain focus)
<wafa> i need helpppppppppppppp
<maco> Starminn: kmail has the ability to set which folder on the remote imap server to use as trash. evolution does not.
<maco> Starminn: things like that
<maco> wafa: then ask a question instead of whinging
<wafa> i asked
<wafa> already but didn't get any answer
<maco> wafa: no you didnt. all you said is there was an error. you didnt even say what it was
<wafa> in fact
<Pici> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wafa> i installed kubuntu
<wafa> but when i tried to install g++ or java
<Starminn> maco: Ah, I use Thunderbird anyway. So basically the others are about windows stealing focus, sounds handy, alright.  What else?
<wafa> i had an error message
<maco> wafa: tell us the message
<maco> Starminn: its just all that kind of stuff.... gnome removes features and options with each release. kde adds them
<wafa> E:impossible to find the package g
<wafa> here's the command i used
<wafa> sudo apt-get install g++
<wafa> and got the same answer when i tried to install sun-java6
<wafa> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-jre
<wafa> this is the command i used
<Daskreech> ventti: huh?
<maco> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubottu> Package sun-java6-jre does not exist in maverick
<maco> wafa: well that answers that
<ventti> Daskreech huh? what?
<wafa> how can i install it then
<Daskreech> You can't set the login screen unless you change the command line?>
<maco> !find openjdk
<ubottu> Found: openjdk-6-dbg, openjdk-6-demo, openjdk-6-doc, openjdk-6-jdk, openjdk-6-jre
<maco> wafa: use those ^
<maco> and g++ isn't a package name
<maco> the package is gcc
<maco> (gcc != "gnu c compiler" nowadays, it's "gnu compiler collection")
<wafa> but g++ shld be in the package as well isn't it
<wafa> i have already gcc
<maco> but the package *name* is gcc
<maco> well then you should be good to go
<wafa> but i need to install g++
<wafa> so wht  shall i do then
<maco> hrmmm wait it does seem there's one named that
<maco> did you just install today?
<maco> did you run "sudo apt-get update" yet?
<wafa> yes
<Daskreech> ventti: ^^^
<maco> wafa: the second question?
<wafa> it's regarding java
<wafa> u know maco
<maco> no, answer my second question
<wafa> no i ddnt
<wafa> ok i do it right now and i tell u
<maco> it wont know what packages exist until you run that
<ventti> Daskreech dunno what you are asking me man.you want me to repeat what i said? elaborate on something specific?...
<ventti> ...
<maco> (or wait a day, since its run automatically to check for updates)
<ventti> all i was saying is that kubu 10.10 is very buggy- at least it is for me
<Daskreech> ventti: yes you said that you cannot change login screen without changing the command line I think. what's that about?
<wafa> it doesn't work
<ventti> if i go to add a new login screen theme, it fails any time - this can only be done if a tweak is applied via cmd line first... this in fact is a documented bug - will try and find URL
<Daskreech> Really?
<maco> wafa: sudo apt-get update didnt work?
<maco> wafa: the command failed?
<Daskreech> hmm I changed mine pretty easily
<wafa> no
<ventti> Daskreech - ok - maybe its more than just the distro... perhaps issue with h/w too - am using hp laptop ati mobility radeon hd 4650
<wafa> you know the i think that there something wrong in the configuration
<ventti> dunno... but anyway, i have seen this issue discussed elsewhe
<Daskreech> Ah I'm using a aTI X..umm 1300 i think
#kubuntu 2012-02-06
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: can you help me how do i make the ubuntu software center blend into kde
<tbruff13> better
<bartman2589> Hi, I'm hoping someone can help me, I'm running Kubuntu 11.10 64 bit (AMD64), and ever since I upgraded to KDE 4.8 I can no longer run either Dolphin or Konqueror (in file manager mode) as root, I have tried going to /root/.kde/share/config and deleting the files 'dolphinrc' and 'konquerorrc' figuring it was probably corrupt configuration files or that they had options in them that were not supported in the current
<bartman2589> versions of Dolphin and Konqueror but I still can't run either as root, with Dolphin the window opens then Dolphin crashes immediately, with Konqueror I can start it but when I go to navigate to a folder it crashes, the problem with Konqueror only started after I tried to set it to 'Details' display mode
<tbruff13> or is there a KDE equivalent
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: look at the Oxygen GTK theme settings
<tbruff13> where
<tbruff13> in themes
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: In System Settings -> Application Appearance -> Gtk settings
<DasKreecH> bartman2589: are you running kdesudo dolphin ?
<bartman2589> DasKreecH, yes, same as I always used to do, like I said it's only since I upgraded to KDE 4.8 that I'm having these problems
<DasKreecH> bartman2589: can you run that command in konsole and pastebin the output?
<bartman2589> ok, give me a sec
<bartman2589> dumb question, how do I do send it to pastebin again, it's been a while since I've done that, can't remember how
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-02052012-061233pm.php
<DasKreecH> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tbruff13> these are the options
<tbruff13> i have
<tbruff13> i might need to installt his theme it is 10.04
<DasKreecH> bartman2589: or if you have the pastebinit application you can do kdesudo dolphin | pastebinit
<bartman2589> ok, thanks
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: i will figure it out
<bartman2589> well it didn't output anything before I got the window from the KDE Crash Handler opening up on my screen
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: Hmm there should be a oxygen-gtk setting I think.
<DasKreecH> bartman2589: you did the pastebinit pipe ?
<yofel> DasKreecH, tbruff13: there is no oxygen gtk theme for lucid I fear. It was first added in natty
<yofel> you could look if someone backported that
<bartman2589> yes I did the pipe, the kdesudo password dialog opened up, I typed in my password, and then the next thing I know I'm looking at the KDE Crash Handler and absolutely nothing has been output in my console window, the cursor is still hanging there actuallly like it's waiting for me to close the Crash Handler window maybe
<yofel> tbruff13: best choice in lucid would be qtcurve as gtk theme. Looks fairly similiar even if not the same
<yofel> bartman2589: can you get a backtrace from the crash handler?
<bartman2589> I think so, what should I do with it?
<yofel> upload it to a pastebin please and post the link
<DasKreecH> yofel: It's 11.10
<bartman2589> also, I don't have debug symbols installed
<DasKreecH> bartman2589: close it
<yofel> DasKreecH: he said 10.04 though
<bartman2589> upload and then close?
<yofel> nah, not useful without debug symbols
<DasKreecH> yofel: Oh. Missed that
<DasKreecH> bartman2589: no without debug symbols it's not useful
<bartman2589> tbruff13, you can get a few more customization options for gtk apps by installling the lxappearance package, remember if you want the changes to affect any applications you run as root that you should run lxappearance as root and configure things as root too
<bartman2589> ok
<bartman2589> same for configuring theme settings in kde, if you want them to affect applications you run as root you should try running kdesudo systemsettings and then make your theme setting changes
<Soviet> I need a ppp client for kubuntu to connect to the internet. My problem is I can't connect to the internet until I install one. What package do I need + how do I install it and all the dependencies? Also how do I download them all without downloading 9001 seperate files?
<bartman2589> any more thoughts on what might be going on DasKreecH?
<DasKreecH> bartman2589: try running it without the pipe (just kdesudo dolphin) and see what output you get
<DasKreecH> !info kppp
<ubottu> kppp (source: kdenetwork): modem dialer for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.4-0ubuntu0.1 (oneiric), package size 761 kB, installed size 3832 kB
<Soviet> link?
<Soviet> nvm
<bartman2589> I get a bunch of lines with various error messages, the ones right before 'KCrash: Application 'dolphin' crashing...' all seem to be related to nepomuk and have the phrase 'The name org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstorage was not provided by any .service files" at the end of each of the lines
<DasKreecH> bartman2589: Ok can you pastebin that
<DasKreecH> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DasKreecH> That's the link
<bartman2589> Ok, I'll try, one sec
<bartman2589> Ok, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/830807/ , also even after I closed the crash handler I had to press 'ctrl-c' to get my prompt back in my console window
<DasKreecH> Hmm that's not a lot of info >_<
<bartman2589> yeah I know
<DasKreecH> bartman2589: as a work around I would just fun dolphin and press F4 to get a konsole and sudo -i  there
<DasKreecH> but that's not an answer or why you would run dolphin in the first placee
<DasKreecH> I might install debug symbols and make a bug report
<DasKreecH> but right now I'm not sure what is causing that crash
<bartman2589> right, I run it as root sometimes to set file permissions using the nice easy to use 'permissions' tab in the file properties dialog
<DasKreecH> ah hrmm
<bartman2589> one of the applications I use doesn't come in a deb package so when I manually install it I have to set permissions manually as well
<bartman2589> well manually using the dialog window I just mentioned at least
<DasKreecH> lol well an easier workaround may be kdesudo kate and then just use the file properties from the open file dialog :)
<bartman2589> that would work too for that issue I guess, but there are times I need to move files around and rename/link as root though too, that's why I'm hoping to get this fixed, it's bad enough the KDE team didn't bother finishing the Dolphin rewrite before they released it with 4.8 or that they didn't bother to fix the problem with applications still showing in the taskbar even after they're closed before releasing 4.8 or not
<bartman2589> bothering to link the 'vertical/horizontal' mixer slider control behaviour to the volume slider in the systray, all in all I'm really disappointed in the lack of attention to detail in 4.8 so far
<bartman2589> I can run Krusader as root, but I really don't care for Krusader that much
<DasKreecH> bartman2589: didn't bother? :)
<bartman2589> yeah, didn't bother, that application still showing up in the taskbar issue has been present since like 4.7.2, and it's still present in 4.8
<yofel> which ended up being a bug in Qt it seems. Although they "could" have worked around it I guess...
<bartman2589> the new version of Dolphin doesn't let you move columns around in detail view, it doesn't support 'rename inline' and who knows what else they didn't 'bother' to include again before they released it
<bartman2589> doing a rewrite is fine and dandy as long as it's not feature incomplete when it's released to the public
<bartman2589> hold it back until it's complete is all I'm saying, then people won't complain about missing features for one
<yofel> well, dolphin at least isn't as bad as kdepim
<bartman2589> yeah, they didn't 'bother' to update the kdepim wizard package and it's not compatible with 4.8
<DasKreecH> you could just install the old dolphin and remove the KDE 4.8 one
<bartman2589> it's part of the full KDE package, I'd have to roll back just about everything
<bartman2589> I had enough problems just getting 4.8 fully updated because they ignored updating a few other packages when they released 4.8
<yofel> which ones?
<bartman2589> for one, the KDE-Observatory package, I had to remove the 4.7.4 version because there was a file conflict when I tried to upgrade, then I was finally able to reinstall it, also a couple of plasmoid packages too werent' compatible anymore either
<yofel> ah, that one, yeah :/
<bartman2589> so yes, they didn't 'bother', simple pre-release testing would have revealed several of the issues I'm sure, but apparently that's too hard to do anymore
<yofel> well, it's not like it didn't get tested. That error was a bit unlucky
<harolddong> bartman stop clucking like a whiny old lady
<bartman2589> I know the issue I'm currently having with not being able to run Dolphin or Konqueror is, but I'm talking about the numerous other things I've mentioned
<bartman2589> harolddong, why don't you try to make me!
<harolddong> I was running 4.8 since the betas and havent really had any issues
<harolddong> its been one of the most painless recent kde upgrades for me
<harolddong> on the other hand it took me forever to get my laptop setup with debian unstable the way I like
<bartman2589> oh, never noticed how when you change your mixer sliders orientation in kmix that your volume slider stays horizontal, even though before you upgraded it was vertical!!
<bartman2589> or like I mentioned the feature incomplete status of the Dolphin rewrite?  Features people used on a regular basis are gone now in it
<DasKreecH> What's in the Observatory package?
<bartman2589> it's for monitoring the status of builds
<harolddong> dolphin rewrite works beautifully... I don't about moving fileview columns cause I dont do that
<bartman2589> goody for you, while a very good many other people the world over DO move columns
<DasKreecH> never heard of it
<DasKreecH> Also didn't know that you could move the sliders in Kmix :)
<DasKreecH> isn't it vertical by default?
<bartman2589> used to be
<joshwines> bartman2589: perhaps your annoyances with dolphin would be better served in the #kde channel. Or you could get in there and write it yourself ;)
<harolddong> and I noticed a new people on various sites whinging about the kmix horizontal orientation
<harolddong> I dont really see what the big deal is
<yofel> DasKreecH: there was a file conflict in plasma-widget-kdeobservatory in the first 4.8.0 packages
<harolddong> at least the finally pulse working in kubuntu. that's enough for me
<DasKreecH> yofel: so it's a plasmoid that's causing the issue?
<harolddong> I mainly use my machine for audio, but I don't really care how kmix whether kmix is vertical or horizontal, I just like that it works
<DasKreecH> far as I know the columns and rename inline are coming back in a point release they just missed the freeze for KDE 4.8
<yofel> it *caused* it. (A file got moved and ended up in 2 packages)
<bartman2589> that's fine too if you use Pulseaudio, I don't, don't particularly like how they're trying to force it on people either, until pulseaudio gives me easy access to the individual inputs of my sound card I won't use it
<DasKreecH> yofel: fixed now?
<harolddong> gwenview is pretty awesome in 4.8
<yofel> fixed since release day
<yofel> just a few hours too late
<DasKreecH> Ah. So.. what's the problem then?
<harolddong> I wish kopete would get more attention though, but I guess its not really a priority anymore since they plan to move over to telepathy eventually
<bartman2589> yofel, very true, it was something that never should have made it to release, and those of use who upgraded right away had problems with it
<DasKreecH> harolddong: it will get no attention as I understand it
<DasKreecH> bartman2589: well you can help with the next release if you like
<bartman2589> I agree about Kopete, would be nice if they added support for MySpaceIM and Facebook chat, there are plugins already available for Pidgin for both, but still Kopete doesn't support those 2 IM formats
<DasKreecH> Well telepathy supports both
<bartman2589> so does pidgin, and I can just copy my .purple folder from my linux install to my windows install when I reinstall pidgin in windows and I automatically have all my configuration done in the windows install of pidgin
<bartman2589> the beauty of opensource cross-platform support
<DasKreecH> Well open source does have a lot of perks
<yofel> which is usually still better than closed source cross-platform support...
<DasKreecH> yofel: which normally means we ship with wine wrappers
<yofel> true
<DasKreecH> Speaking of which has skype said how long they are supporting Linux?
<bartman2589> oh, speaking of wine, anyone have any tips on installing .NET 2.0, I can't get it to install
<bartman2589> .NET 1.1 and .NET 1.1sp1 installed fine
<bartman2589> and yes, I was using winetricks
<DasKreecH> #winehq
 * yofel is off to bed
<bartman2589> ok, just figured I'd ask
<DasKreecH> Night  yofel
<DasKreecH> They have a ubuntu repo and would be the best people to check for tricks esp if you have a known application
<DasKreecH> hopefully not Vis studio :)
<bartman2589> nope, trying to install my old copy of MorphVox Pro (voice morphing software typically used with online gaming).
<DasKreecH> ha ha fun :)
<bartman2589> it depends on .NET 2.0 unfortunately
<bartman2589> I haven't found any similar software for linux yet
<bartman2589> I thought about maybe trying to find a way to use ladspa plugins but I have no clue how to configure any of that
<DasKreecH> what settings from it do you want?
<bartman2589> pitch shifting, without stretching or compressing the audio mainly
<DasKreecH> Wow not been updated since 2009 :-/
<bartman2589> I don't use it with WoW, I play DDO on a free account, and Runes of Magic
<bartman2589> ok, might have misunderstood
<DasKreecH> bartman2589: I would guess if you hang out at #ardour you may be able to get more info on those plugins
<bartman2589> Ok, thanks
<DasKreecH>  seems like the kinda place that discussion about those kind of effects would be welcome
<bartman2589> anyway, I'm off to see how many times I can get gangked while I'm doing my quests I guess, lol
<bartman2589> thanks for trying to help
 * DasKreecH gangks bartman2589
<DasKreecH> one!
<harolddong> in the telepathy kde messenger thing is there a way to make it not group the contacts by the protocol?
<harolddong>  I hate grouping
<DasKreecH> harolddong: ahmmm
<DasKreecH> Well I know it was a flat list when it just started :)
<DasKreecH> not sure if groups were "added" or they just overwrote the flat list display that was there before
<harolddong> well the show/hide groups button really is just a choice between types of groups, grouping them by protocol (hide), or showing whatever groups are already in the various protocols (show). so the button name is not really accurate.
<DasKreecH> harolddong: You have an idea for a better UI/Explanation?
<Linkmaster> how do you install a desktop theme from file in KDE4.8? I'm sure im missing something obvious, but i cant seem to find it..
<DasKreecH> which theme?
<Linkmaster> in my case, the E-plasma theme, the Helium One theme, and the Limix Tema theme
<Linkmaster> they are on the 'get new themes' bar, but it asks to send to a downlad link
<Linkmaster> i said sure, and went from there to downloading them. but now i cant seem to install them due to my incompetence at finding the 'install theme from file' button ):
<harolddong> Daskreech: well in every other messenger I have used "hide groups" means means "hide groups", no grouping will be used at all in the contact list
<DasKreecH> Linkmaster: if you got them through Get new stuff they are already installed
<DasKreecH> harolddong: File a bug?
<fabidesu> extract in ~/.kde/share/apps/desktoptheme , Linkmaster
<Linkmaster> fabidesu: thank you
<Linkmaster> DasKreecH: i had to go to a website to download them, so i knew they werent installed
<DasKreecH> Linkmaster: Really? I just installed them from GHNS
<harolddong> I really don't know if grouping by protocol is an option that should even appear on the front of the messenger. It is confusing where it is and it should probably be in the settings
<Linkmaster> huh...i don't know then
<DasKreecH> Linkmaster: Gah the Tema one does throw me on this strange page
<Linkmaster> yeah
<DasKreecH> oooh helium one is pretty
<DasKreecH> Too light for my liking though
<DasKreecH> harolddong: you can probably discuss that with #kde-telepathy I know they are hard at work on the backend stuff but they would like feedback on the UI
<DasKreecH> harolddong: ping
<DasKreecH> harolddong: Spoke with the telepathy teams and they said file a wishlist bug
<DasKreecH> harolddong: http://www.sharpley.org.uk/blog/how-to-report-usability-bugs
<tbruff13> can someone help me out please I need help disabling the automatic distro upgrade option
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: are you here
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: yes
<tbruff13> can you help me disable the automatic dist-upgrade option anywhere it pops up
<tbruff13> cant have teachers upgrading on a whim
<tbruff13> Canonical would not like that
<DasKreecH> :)
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: maybe i should not say automatic maybe i should say the option
<DasKreecH> well if you are on an LTS release it will only do it every two years
<tbruff13> you know how it pops up ubuntu xxxx is ready
<tbruff13> can you help me make sure that is disabled entirely
<tbruff13> when it is time to upgrade landscape will do ti
<DasKreecH> edit the file /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<DasKreecH> Set prompt=disabled
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: any gui way to do it so that i can be re enabled easily when the time comes
<tbruff13> i am asking will it prompt them
<tbruff13> if it does not we have no issue if it does then i have an issue
<tbruff13> in gnome it does update manager does
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: dont worry about it
<tbruff13> i have another question
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: i have software updates but it is not prompting me to update
<tbruff13> how can i make sure it does
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: you can turn it off in the Synaptic or kpackagekit settings
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: okay
<tbruff13> now how can i make it notify teachers of security updates and bug fixes
<tbruff13> like as a notification
<tbruff13> i have 173 and it did not notify me
<DasKreecH> it will do that every day
<DasKreecH> long as you have updates setup
<DasKreecH> has the computer been running for longer than a Day?
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: no the virtualbox was just installed to day
<tbruff13> can i have it notify ever time it starts
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: well .. wait which version do you have installed?
<tbruff13> 10.04
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: it just notified me
<tbruff13> delayed i guess
<DasKreecH> \o/
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: are the kubuntu repos any different then the ubuntu ones
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: no same servers
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: the school wants to mirror the repos so teachers can update over lan
<tbruff13> is this legal
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: I wouldn't see why not
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: That's essentially what the DVD is
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: is legal for me to include kubuntu-restricted-extras and mscorefonts in the CD i am making
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: also before i compress can i safely remove old kernel headers and junk
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: I don't know. you would have to read the license on the items included there. I know that it's not for Java at least. I beleive that's somewhat the case for mscorefonts but it could be legally construed as a rollout within an organization as long as you are putting it on the CD under thier orders instead of redistribution by a private entity. The CD can't be used outside the school however
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: if you don't plan on using the Junk I don't see why not
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: and this is legally
<tbruff13> the school just wants to have their but covered
<tbruff13> but if teachers take my disc out of school and install it on home computers no one will hunt them down can i assume that safely
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: well as I said you need to look at the licenses on each thing that you put on the CD and evaluate it on the basis of the method in which the CD will be used and created.
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: what if i made a click here script
<tbruff13> and put it on the school website
<tbruff13> or on the dis
<tbruff13> disc
<tbruff13> would that make it a little easier
<DasKreecH> I'd assume that you can do whatever you want as long as you don't base a business off of it no one will care. People don't actually enforce computer laws unless there is a lot of money involved or a trademark violation
<DasKreecH> if they chased down the laws most of them would be revoked because they are ridiculous. The ones that are not would be legally tenable to fight each individual case or financially responsible to do so
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: i am basing a school off of it and m$ will be pissed if they lose the contract
<DasKreecH> tbruff13: Fair enough :) Check the packages license file and read what it says and make an evaluation
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: how about i just call my Canonical agent and ask
<tbruff13> :)
<DasKreecH> I would start off with the dependendcy packages on kubuntu-restricted-extras and mscorefonts
<tbruff13> DasKreecH: i just wanted the non business opinion
<handheldCar> DasKreecH: I figured out the kubuntu hang has something to do with the halt command (doesn't happen through menus).
<DasKreecH> handheldCar: as in init halt ?
<handheldCar> no just sudo halt
<eshlox> hi, newest kubuntu, kmail, Unknown error. (Unable to fetch item from backend), ideas?
<DasKreecH> I would guess check the Akonadi Configuration Panel to check it
<folsto> Hi, lately the taskbar has been behaving erratically. Dolphin is set to "Show a launcher when not running". But then when I open dolphin the opened windows does not appear in the taskbar.
<theantislim> Morning, all.
<Promethes> how to force nautilus to remember samba shares passwords forever? Checking the checkbox that should store passwords does not work. Can anyone help me?
<Promethes> is this possible?
<Promethes> i mean dolphin, sorry, i am new to kde
<Promethes> how to force dolphin to remember samba shares passwords forever? Checking the checkbox that should store passwords does not work. Can anyone help me?
<vadrao> Hi all, does any one know if the gcc version thats shipped with kubuntu 11.10 comes with openmp support ? I am trying to compile a tool called monitor (http://icl.cs.utk.edu/~mucci/monitor/) and I get the following error. http://pastebin.com/NKw1uu5T
<Riddell> vadrao: you can also try general ubuntu places for questions like that
<vadrao> Riddell: You mean the Ubuntu forums ?
<Riddell> yes or #ubuntu or mailing lists
<vadrao> Ok, Thanks Riddell
<Oxymoron> how do I disable screen to black when watching movie in VLC? I tried to disable everything in power save mode and even the screen saver. Nothing works? Its ****** annoying have to touch pad every 25 minute or so in the movie when it goes black.
<Oxymoron> Hade same problem in KDE 4.7, then I disabled everything and screen didnt go black. Now after 4.8 update, it goes black even that I disabled everything I know in systemsettings.
<vadrao> Oxymoron: I usually keep my system in the perfformance mode and then disable things like dim display etc.. Are you sure that you kept your system in the performance mode ?
<Oxymoron> vadrao: yes, I force into adapter pluggedin-mode
<Oxymoron> vadrao: Could it be VLC problem?
<Oxymoron> or is it KDE/Kubuntu problem?
<vadrao> Since you said that you are in KDE 4.8 which Kubuntu officially does not support yet.. I dont think it is VLC's problem..
<Oxymoron> vadrao: The problem was even on 4.7
<Oxymoron> HDMI is PINA in Linux I must say. Why cannot the video output and audio just work when plugin? For now I manually need to switch to HDMI audio and video in system settings.
<Oxymoron> *PITA
<vadrao> Oh OK..
<vadrao> I understand the problem Oxymoron.. I have the same kind of issues with my BOSE USB speakers
<Oxymoron> vadrao: And now this too with black screen, seriously? :O Dumb to compare, but I do anyway. On Windows it just works, I plugin HDMI cable and output on TV screen directly, also audio, never blacks out when watch movies.
<vadrao> Oxymoron: Is it a laptop or desktop.. If its a laptop then you have the power cable always connected when you this problem right?
<Oxymoron> vadrao: It is laptop yes and power cable connected always, yes.
<Oxymoron> Earlier i heard from some developer on KDe or Kbuntu, dont remeber that it is VLC bug of not claim exclusive right to screen, so Kubuntu doesnt think I am inactive on desktop.
<vadrao> Oxymoron: The following is the screenshot of my power profiles.. if it helps.. http://oi43.tinypic.com/maa4jc.jpg   and    http://oi42.tinypic.com/2qnryox.jpg
<vadrao> Oxymoron: Its also easier to check if the bug is in VLC or not.. try using other players and see if it comes again..
<Oxymoron> vadrao: The systemsettings is different in KDE 4.8, you do not have power profile etc anymore.
<Oxymoron> Yes, I try Kaffeine and Dragon PLayer now.
<kralle> hello :)
<kralle> can someone help me to get dnsmasq and network manager work together ? :)
<kralle> -_-
<fatum> hello. Still having an issue with (probably) java in chromium,chrome,firefox.. on Oneiric, I've tried installing JRE, tried icedTea plugin, but it seems to be working only for 32bit. systems, so I'm not sure what else to try.. any help?
<kralle> mhhh a icedtea
<kralle> try the icedcoke plugin
<ronskisika> which one is now the recommended package utility? it used to be apt-get, then aptitude was recommended for its better orphan handling or something, and now I see lots more instructions for using apt-get
<kralle> apt-get
<belfist> Hi guise!
<belfist> Can someone help me with audacity plugins installation?
<belfist> make does not work;(
<ronskisika> kralle: is there some discussion about this matter somewhere? Now I'm mostly using aptitude to find out information about the packages and installing them with apt-get
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<kralle> morning
<fatum> morning. any known issues around quicktime in oneiric? is it even suppossed to work?
<ronskisika> fatum: did you just read my mind?
<kralle> is there a way to get the dnsmasq work toether using networkmanager
<fatum> ronskisika: no, but probably the same issue...
<BluesKaj> kralle,  there might be , but I haven't tried , NM overwrites any dns settings added to /etc/resolv.conf by the user, and dnsmasq looks at resolv.conf  for the dns entries...bit of a vicious loop there.
<BluesKaj> fatum,  afaik ffmpeg is supposed to handle quicktime files by default
<BluesKaj> kralle,  if your on an ethernet connection you can safely run dnsmasq, resolv.conf and /etc/network/interfaces without needing NM
<fatum> BluesKaj: is there a way to check if this is really the problem? I have the problem with audio/video in chromium, chrome and firefox. might provide examples
<BluesKaj> fatum,  most websites use flash for audio/video , make sure you have flashplugins installed
<fatum> BluesKaj: all right. I'll reinstall my flashplayer 10.1.999 and let you know. I have thought about java, html5 and quicktime, but not flash... reinstalled to v.11 and still doesn't work, however.
<BluesKaj> fatum,  , have you installed kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<fatum> not absolutely sure, but I might have. should I?
<BluesKaj> fatum,  yes
<fatum> oh. yes, I have them installed.
<fatum> BluesKaj: they are installed. are you sure it is the flash problem?
<fatum> BluesKaj: also, what about adobe shockwave player?
<BluesKaj> fatum,  is the flashplayer compressed in .gz , if so right click on it , extract here , then look for libflashplayer.so file , copy that file with permissions to (alt+f2, kdesudo dolphin /usr/lib/mozilla) into the plugins folder there.
<fatum> works :) thank you very much
<kralle> BluesKaj:  but then ican not start the wifi hotspot :(
<kralle> BluesKaj:  any tips ? :)
<BluesKaj> kralle,  wifi needs network manager , unlss you use wpasupplicant , which gets abit complicated and clunky ...is dnsmasq an absolute necessity ?
<kralle> yes , but i ngot it to run i justnforget how
<kralle> basicly i whant to redirect a dns query not more
<kralle> i got it to run dnsmasq and networkmanager hotspot i know there is a way but i forget how :/
<BluesKaj> do you have a router where you can set the dns IPs?
<kralle> no :/
<BluesKaj> what is wifi hotspot /
<BluesKaj> ?
<kralle> so there is no way to use dnsmaqs together ?
<kralle> oh i use my ubuntu to make a hotspot
<kralle> wifi hotspot basicly
<BluesKaj> kralle,  there might be , I just don't know how ,,,I suggest you go to #ubuntu chanel and ask there , there are some very knowledgeable ppl about networking here , especially "actionparsnip"
<Linkmaster> My system has had issues where, after 48 or so hours of running, it gets extremely hot. I dont have it on anything but hard surfaces, so I know that it isnt due to insulation. is there a way that i can edit my Xorg file to have my fan increase its power? I have Kubuntu 11.10, KDE4.8, and my my lspci output is here: http://pastebin.com/D8TD3jAA
<Linkmaster> The problem is, the computer will shut down, and refuse to power on until the second or third try. but the air doesnt seem intensly hot coming from the blowout fan
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster,  have you checked with system monitor to see what might be  using up cpu resources?
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: thats true...my CPU tends to run upwards of 30% at any given moment
<BluesKaj> 30% should cause it to get hot , I was thinking more like 90%
<BluesKaj> not
<BluesKaj> I'll bet you have nepomuk and akonadi enabled. right ?
<ironfroggy> what is the proper, safe way to restart pulseaudio when it is configured by default in kubuntu with per-user sessions?
<riker> Is there a key customization that will let me move windows as I change desktops? For example in compiz i was able to use Ctrl+Alt+Shift+<left/right/up/down> to bring a window to another desktop.
<BluesKaj> ironfroggy,  type pulseaudio in the terminal
<ironfroggy> BluesKaj: but it is already running
<ironfroggy> i'm trying to restart it, not just start it.
<ironfroggy> but i dont want to kill it unsafely
<BluesKaj> why kill it , ironfroggy ?
<BluesKaj> it autostarts at boot , autostops when you log off , ironfroggy
<ironfroggy> i know this
<ironfroggy> i'm trying to restart it, but i dont want to logout
<BluesKaj> why , is it not working ?
<ironfroggy> it isn't seeming to recognize or use my usb headset
<ironfroggy> this is a new machine and i'm hoping it just had some detection issue when i plugged the usb headset in while it was resuming from suspend mode, and hoping if i restart PA it will see and use the headset properly.
<BluesKaj> does lsusb show the headset?
<ironfroggy> yes
<ironfroggy> pavucontrol lists the device in the configuration tab, but does not list it as an option in either the Playback or Recording tabs to actually use it
<ironfroggy> i use this same headset on at least three two other t510 lapopts and a t520, all running kubuntu 11.10 and it has worked fine.
<BluesKaj> ironfroggy,  have you checked in alsamixer to make sure it's listed and turned up?
<ironfroggy> yes and yes
<fhc> ironfroggy..... have you tried compiz on 11.10
<fhc> does it work
<ironfroggy> what does compiz have to do with a sound device? also, yes.
<fhc> it wasnt related to your headset...just wanted to know if compiz worked with the new unity desktop
<fhc> i am on 10.04 lucid lynx
<fhc> i read that compiz doesnt work well with gnome 3
<ironfroggy> fhc: unity and gnome are not #kubuntu topics, either.
<BluesKaj> fhc , ask in #ubuntu , this is kubuntu support chat
<EvilResistance> fhc, #ubuntu is the GNOME version support, #kubuntu is KDE version of Ubuntu.
<ironfroggy> is ubuntu even considered GNOME any more? is unity a gnome thing, or specific to ubuntu?
<Tm_T> ironfroggy: it's ubuntu thing, but it's just one piece in a puzzle that makes gnome a gnome
<EvilResistance> ironfroggy, tbh Unity is kind of like a shell to GNOME... there is actual vanilla GNOME3 if you dont want Unity, but you kind of have to have Unity... *shrugs*  Its what made me switch to KDE
<breed> anyone know how to set a one-time-password with kde network manager?
<BluesKaj> it's ubuntu desktop , I think ...haven't been there in a while ...they have a lot of problems on that chat ,and it's not just with not just with the desktop
<ironfroggy> EvilResistance: its kind of funny. i've always been a KDE user, but i watch the unity pains of coworkers and friends and tried it out, and actually prefer it to traditional gnome stuff.
 * BluesKaj is getting repetitive in his old age :)
<EvilResistance> ironfroggy, heh.  i'm still on 11.04 so less headaches for me :P
<BluesKaj> interesting how everyone uses "less" instead of "fewer" for items that are plural ...just a comment
<chronossc> Hello, my panels and widgets are with some issue... see this image: http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/7656/snapshot2gw.png ... people will see that system tray are too big for content. Also when I try to put a panel spacer between sublime text 2 icon and taskbar I can't... what is hapenning??
<gglitch> Hi people. Question: I'm using Kubuntu 11.10, KDE 4.8; I keep reading that my dolphin right-click menu should include commands for "copy to" and "move to" but I do not find them. Am I to add them in some way?
<gglitch> (vs. just ordinary copy and move, which are there)
<dasKreech> gglitch: Did you look in the Dolphin settings?
<Tm_T> gglitch: those menus are there after you have enabled them in dolphin's settings I believe
<gglitch> Wow. Yep. I'm the reason you should have to pass a generous IQ test before coming to rooms like this. Thanks dasKreech and Tm_T. 'Preciate it.
<dasKreech> gglitch: KDE settings are bountiful, generous and difficult to appreciate the first time you go through them
<gglitch> Nicely stated. I'm new to KDE and keep having my mind blown over and over again. Mainly by KIO slaves and Nepomuk.
<dasKreech> Yeah the audiocd:/ kio gets me all the time
<gglitch> I keep saying things like 'Maybe this will work...' and it keeps working. Like saving files in Kate to remote volumes with fish://. Awesome.
<dasKreech> gglitch: Yeah that's my main thing about KDE. I'll go on a why doesn't this work? rant
<dasKreech> Then someone says did you look in the menu? Thre is a button for it
 * dasKreech enters sheepish mode. Umm thanks. It works great
<gglitch> I mean, I haven't worked out any really smart or fast poweruser tricks with them yet, but I certainly admire the architecture.
<dasKreech> gglitch: Well if you want a poweruser trick You can open a file in kate and edit it then realise you need to be root to save it. You can save as Root@localhost to get root privies  (Just for that file!)
<gglitch> what?! Man, that's amazing. What a time saver, that's great to know. Thanks :)
<dasKreech> gglitch: Of course I could go into stuff like using a calculator or doing ggl:some web search to get the first hit opened in krunner
<dasKreech> for kubuntu you may have to setup a shared key between your user and root on the local machine but that works fine :)
<dasKreech> I tend to use Ctrl+F9 and then type my window's or document name to fast jump to a window
<dasKreech> gglitch: but I could give you my super secret tip that I dare never give out because it's so annoying to learn it.
<gglitch> After the google thing, which I just tried, I'm ready.
<dasKreech> gglitch: Well if any window on any desktop is flashing you can press alt+ctrl+a to jump to it
<dasKreech> It's a really small thing but it's incredibly annoying once you have learned it
<gglitch> Annoying? Sounds useful to me!
<dasKreech> gglitch: That's the basis of it being so annoying
<gglitch> dasKreech: no doubt. One more thing to do instead of your work :)
<dasKreech> I've reached the point where I don't think about it. It's part of my subconcious
<dasKreech>  if something flashes  It just magically appears without me thinking how to get there
<dasKreech> but then at some point in time you will be on !KDE and wonder why when things flash they don't just appear
<dasKreech> then you realise no other DE/OS that I know of has keyboard shortcuts to answer applications that call for your attention
<dasKreech> WHY?? Why have something keep knocking about urgency but not give me an urgent way to address it?
<dasKreech> it makes everything else feel sooooo slloooowww
<gglitch> That's why it's your super secret :) Thanks for the advice dasKreech; catch up to you later.
<ictxiangxin> ?
<ictxiangxin> some body here?
<dasKreech> I... guess
<dasKreech> about 275 though some of them may be robots and spies
<dasKreech> and they just left
<ictxiangxin> @_@
<shadeslayer> ictxiangxin: ssup?
<dasKreech> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<JonDoe> Hey There! Got a little problem with kwin. On a dual monitor setup the windows on one of the monitors, if they are "keept in foreground", else the seem to be aligned behind the  desktop. In the edsktop switch I can see them, so they seem to be there. Can anybody help me out?
<Quintasan> JonDoe: Sounds like a KDE bug, I think you should first check if it is not reported on bugs.kde.org (report a bug if it is not)
<Labbevag524> hello
<Labbevag524> anybody able to tell why oneiric isn't going down for real shutdown anymore after updating from natty?
<handheldCar> Labbevag524: how are you shutting it down?
<Labbevag524> as usual, by clicking on shutdown in kdm
<Labbevag524> though, it doesn't shut down
<Labbevag524> processor fan is still movin
<dasKreech> Labbevag524: Black screen?
<Labbevag524> no black screen just the frozen splash
<Labbevag524> hard disk stopped turning
<Labbevag524> processor fan keeps on movin
<handheldCar> Labbevag524: I've had the same problem with the halt command, but using the menus properly shut down my computer.
<Labbevag524> what do u mean by using the menus properly???
<handheldCar> sorry, using the menus shut down my computer properly
<Labbevag524> i'm always using the menus to shut it down, at least with natty
<Labbevag524> but now with oneiric it's not working any more
<dasKreech> still probably something you should raise in #kubuntu-devel and file a bug on
<Labbevag524> that probably won't help me now, dear dashavoo
<Labbevag524> sry, dasKreech
<dasKreech> Labbevag524: possibly. Could just be a ACPI setting or something that you need to flip
<Labbevag524> i have already been workin on it for days....
<Labbevag524> i tried force acpi and acpi off...
<Labbevag524> didn't work
<Labbevag524> could that be a matter of pulseaudio, apparmor or even grub?
<handheldCar> reporting a bug might get it fixed
<Labbevag524> thx, handheldCar, but how long will it take for me to get fixed?? ;-)
<handheldCar> lazy, very un-ubuntu of you
<Labbevag524> i've already been messing around with this crap for a week... ;-)
<Labbevag524> so u can imagine, i'm quite tired with this by now
<Labbevag524> call it lazy, whatever u like...
<Labbevag524> :-)
<handheldCar> YOU'VE BEEN WARNED :P
<Labbevag524> u're the best help i ever got, handheld!! :-P :-P
<Labbevag524> as i said, i tried several grub parameters, reinstalling pulseaudio, reinstalling apparmor etc. etc... did not help
<Labbevag524> it did not shut down while akonadi was enabled, it did not shut down while it was disabled...
<Labbevag524> i guess it could be a kernel problem
<Labbevag524> 2.6.38 worked, 3.0.0.x doesn't
<Labbevag524> but what has to be done?
<Labbevag524> handheldCar??
<benbloom_> I;m having problems reading my email with thunderbird 9. I think the new update caused problems and I can't figure out how to fix them. I've tried a apt-get purge and install after backing up and deleting ~/.thunderbird but the problem persists. is there somewhere else that thunderbird settings are stored for use with kde?
<dasKreech> benbloom_: I'd check in ~/.local
<benbloom_> thanks dasKreech
<dasKreech> Ssure
<benbloom_> nothing there that looks applicable. this is killing me not being able to read my mail!
<dasKreech> benbloom_: what's happening?
<benbloom_> http://www.flickr.com/photos/53743399@N02/6831454429/
<dies_irae> ei
<dies_irae> which webcam app got LiveCD??
<benbloom_> notice the left side of the screen. there's no messages in the column
<benbloom_> sorry dasKreech http://www.flickr.com/photos/53743399@N02/6831454429/ if you look at the left side there's no column with mail. when i click "read mail" nothing appears. however, if i search for specific messages, they show up, so i know my profile is loaded correctly
<dasKreech> :-/
<dasKreech> benbloom_: irc://irc.mozilla.org/thunderbird
<benbloom_> thanks. i was trying to get help on freenode and ubuntu #thunderbird but no help at eithere
<benbloom_> either
<dies_irae> what about my question?
<benbloom_> not sure what you mean dies_irae
<dasKreech> dies_irae: You want a webcam appliction on the live CD?
<dies_irae> exactly
<dasKreech> Install Kamoso
<dasKreech> bye
<dies_irae> why kamoso?
<tiago> my system is stuck on a grub menu and keeps going there no matter what version of kubuntu I select, i think it might be a crc error (it says so when I boot with xen), what can I do?
<dies_irae> shit not working
#kubuntu 2012-02-07
<skrillex> salut
<skrillex> J'ai de la misere a mettre le jour hedgewars ??!!!!
<skrillex> Hello, i have a any problem with update install for the hedgewars games, Ubuntu ??? help please
<slashdevdsp> hello
<graft> hey, why is KDE trying to open my JPEG files with Internet Explorer through wine when i click on it in dolphin?
<slashdevdsp> graft: lol i was wondering the same
<graft> that is really terrible
<graft> is that a result of just installing wine?
<slashdevdsp> will need to setup the .jpg file association to gwenview
<graft> yeah, but i never made that association in the first place, what did, and what other stupid associations did it make, and how do i undo them?
<skrillex> quelqu'un parle francais ?
<graft> un peu
<skrillex> J'aimerais savoir comment mettre a jour le jeux Hedgewars, j'ai la version 0.9.13 et je veux update a la version 0.9.17
<graft> hmm, je ne connais pas ce jeux
<skrillex> ok ok
<skrillex> thanks :)
<graft> quel version de Ubuntu as tu?
<graft> il y est dans oneiric
<graft> http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?56026-Wine-1-3-spams-file-associations&highlight=wine+spams
<graft> seems like wine is just poison on ubuntu
<sebsebseb> hi
<levitsky> ubottu say hi
<levitsky> guys
<sebsebseb> !hi
<levitsky> where can i dowload ubottu's aiml?
<levitsky> not only browse but download?
<Daskreech> Way to wait for an answer
<lethu> Daskreech, are you looking for a solution?
<lethu> >mfw I end up watching High Noon
<tbruff13> Daskreech: can you help me
<tbruff13> what is the package that i need to install it is build something
<tbruff13> can someone help me please
<DarthFrog> tbruff13: build-essential
<tbruff13> thanks
<tbruff13> and DKMS
<Daskreech> lethu: to?
<lethu> Daskreech, I thought you were asking for help
<DarthFrog> lethu: Daskreech provides help.  He needs no help.  The help he needs is beyond mere mortals.  <grinning, ducking and running>
 * lethu wonders what just happened
<lethu> DarthFrog, you sure you need no help?
<lethu> err... wait
<lethu> this is not a discussion channel
<lethu> sorry people
<Daskreech> lethu: No someone asked for help and then left less than a minute later
<lethu> Daskreech, I see
<Daskreech> Just seemed strange to run in with such urgency and then run back out
<tbruff13> Daskreech: huh
<tbruff13> are you talking about me
<Daskreech> tbruff13: Are you still here?
<tbruff13> yes
<tbruff13> i never left
<Daskreech> Then I wasn't talking about you :)
<tbruff13> I just did not need anymore help at this point do you need my help?
<Daskreech> Perhaps... I had a question for you last night that I can't remember right now
<DarthFrog> There's an article on Linux Weekly News (lwn.net) that Canonical is pulling the plug on Kubuntu, relegating it to community support status only.
<DarthFrog> It looks like that after 12.04 is released, this channel might be the only real support that Kubuntu gets.
<sebsebseb> DarthFrog: yep there is
<sebsebseb> DarthFrog: yep seems so
<sebsebseb> yep there is the article http://lwn.net/Articles/479710/
<sebsebseb> DarthFrog: and Kubuntu doesn't help Canonical make money, so I guess from a business perspective it makes sense to not support it properly anymore
<sebsebseb> DarthFrog: by the sounds of it, they will continue giving a server to host it's website, but that's about it
<DarthFrog> Disappointing, to say the least.
<sebsebseb> DarthFrog: not meaning to troll this channel, but well Kubuntu has been seen as a neglected distro for years by quite a lot of people, when compared to Ubuntu.  I mean Canonical not supporting it properly.
<DarthFrog> I wonder if this makes the LTS status of 12.04 moot?
<sebsebseb> DarthFrog: well the Kubuntu 12.04 LTS,  it will get Ubuntu updates
<sebsebseb> so seurity updates
<sebsebseb> and  the verison of KDE will stay the same in it I guess
<sebsebseb> DarthFrog: also from the email/article
<sebsebseb> The first question to answer is whether the world needs Kubuntu - a
<sebsebseb> regularly released community-friendly distro with a strong KDE focus.
<sebsebseb> There is no other major distro out there that matches that description
<sebsebseb> but others arguably come close.
<FloodBotK1> sebsebseb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> ah yes floodbot, I don't use these kind of channels much anymore :)
<DarthFrog> sebsebseb: I suggest #kubuntu-offtopic (though I don't really consider it off-topic) for further discussion.
<sebsebseb> DarthFrog: that parragraph is totally an opinion ^  loads of great distros out there that offer KDE.
<sebsebseb> DarthFrog: well I tried to start a convo about that email their earlier as well as ubuntu off topic, but didn't get far with that there, but yeah if you want let's go there, I am still in there from earlier
<dusty_> Hi all
<Daskreech> Hi
<monaxos-anarxiko> hello?
<Daskreech> Hello
<monaxos-anarxiko> i just read that kubuntu is losing support, can anyone tell me what that means for my favorite distro?
<Daskreech> monaxos-anarxiko: That you can't call a support desk phone number in 10 years to ask for help with Kubuntu
<monaxos-anarxiko> that's it?
<monaxos-anarxiko> i never do that anyway, haha, I was worried that updates would stop being issued or something
<Daskreech> monaxos-anarxiko: Nope just paid support. Other than that it's almost exactly the same
<monaxos-anarxiko> that is a relief to hear... I hope it does stay the same and gets updates like now
<monaxos-anarxiko> i used to use regular Ubuntu but then they switched to that awful Unity interface and then I switched to KDE which I like
<Daskreech> It will but it's just more incumbent on the community to work together to ensure things are updated
<monaxos-anarxiko> i don't know much about how that works, I'm not a programmer guy
<Daskreech> Might be an interesting project to have a visible health of the packages :)
<Daskreech> monaxos-anarxiko: It's actually not that much programming
<Daskreech> More putting files in the right place and throwing them into a blender to see if they  will blend
<monaxos-anarxiko> is that how distros are made?
<Daskreech> Pretty much. :)
<monaxos-anarxiko> everyone is developing all these different projects and then people put all the files together and make a distro?
<Daskreech> something to that effect :)
<monaxos-anarxiko> do you work on Kubuntu?
<Daskreech> there is obviously still some programming around each distro but that's not normally the place that a packager holds
<Daskreech> When I can
<monaxos-anarxiko> so you believe Kubuntu will still be around for some time to come?
<monaxos-anarxiko> because I was thinking of going to another distro, but I really like installing with deb files
<monaxos-anarxiko> and there seems to be more software for Ubuntu than other kinds of linux
<monaxos-anarxiko> i don't really know much
<monaxos-anarxiko> ^_^
<Daskreech> monaxos-anarxiko: I'd be surprised if it went away. Honestly Canonical wasn't really doing that much to keep it going in the first place
<Daskreech> though they do provide a lot of infastructure
<monaxos-anarxiko> i read that they will still do that
<Daskreech> that still exists and won't be taken away so as I said things will go on as they were before
<monaxos-anarxiko> yaaay, I am glad :)
<monaxos-anarxiko> i really like Kubuntu
<Daskreech> ^_^ and thats' what will help keep it going
<monaxos-anarxiko> :)
<Daskreech> Being part of the community is what keeps the distro ticking
<monaxos-anarxiko> I don't know what could I do to help?
<Daskreech> monaxos-anarxiko: you could ask in #kubuntu-devel
<Daskreech> I know docs are always useful
<Daskreech> as are things like spell checking or writing releases for the website
<Daskreech> that helps clear up time for .. say programming
<monaxos-anarxiko> i guess I could help, how does it all get organized?
<Daskreech> With beer and bribes :)
<Daskreech> Mostly there is a core team that hangs around all the time
<Daskreech> you can do that by hanging around :)
<Daskreech>  then when something needs to get done someone steps up to do it
<monaxos-anarxiko> cool, I'll come here more often
<monaxos-anarxiko> i have to go now, but I'll be back, are you usually here?
<Daskreech> normally you can just ask if it would be hard and whoever normally does it will help out
<Daskreech> I'm normally here
<monaxos-anarxiko> cool :)
<Daskreech> you can set your IRC client to login to #kubuntu-devel by default
<monaxos-anarxiko> im going to watch a movie with a friend
<monaxos-anarxiko> ill come back later
<Daskreech> helps with the sitting and listening
<Daskreech> enjoy!
<overrride> Holas
<overrride> Alquien habla espaniol
<DarthFrog> !es | overrride
<ubottu> overrride: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<notaHacker> Does kubuntu have a firewall installed by default?
<Daskreech> notaHacker: Yes
<Daskreech> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<Daskreech> !info guarddog
<ubottu> Package guarddog does not exist in oneiric
<Daskreech> boo :)
<notaHacker> Daskreech: Thank you. Can you think of anything that would be default enabled on ufw that would affect openvpn?
<Daskreech> Not that I know of. ubuntu doesn't ship with the firewall enforcing by defaul
<Daskreech> y
<Daskreech> t
<notaHacker> Yea NM...its ufw is inactive anyways -_-
<notaHacker> openvpn won't work on my ubuntu...its driving me crazy...works fine on windows...on ubuntu it connects, completes initialization...and then will ONLY work with whatever website was up on firefox before I started openvpn
<Daskreech> #openvpn may help ?
<notaHacker> I'm there :P
<Daskreech> \o/
<hyper_ch> I just read the sad news :(
<Linux_Jones> is there a way to temporarly make a bridge between wireless and eth0?
<hyper_ch> I tend to think so
<sebsebseb> hyper_ch: no it just means, Kubuntu will become much more community,  however it stil won't be a 100% community distro really
<sebsebseb> hyper_ch: and I think the website will stil be hosted by Canonical for Kubuntu, however that's also one of the reasons why it won't be 100% community like many other distros are.
<hyper_ch> but it's nice having someone getting paid to actually work on Kubuntu
<hyper_ch> so, gotta get back to FreeTDM... gotta get it to work with the hfcusb modem
<hyper_ch> (now that RaspberryPi release comes closer)
<sebsebseb> hyper_ch: well yes in a way, but I can think of quite a few distros that provide a very good KDE experience, and they are 100% community as well, everyone who contributes to them is a volunter that is not getting paid to do so.
<hyper_ch> well, I have found a liking to NixOS... too bad KDE isn't so current there
<sebsebseb> hyper_ch: also Canonical are still not making any profit as far as I know,  and KDE isn't  what they are using to try and go main streame anyway, that's Unity
<hyper_ch> "not making profit" can mean a lot of things :) Remember: Star Wars still isn't profitable :)
<sebsebseb> hyper_ch: so as a business, makes sense to support Kubuntu less, especially since it's not really much of a success story, even though it has quite a few or so users
<Daskreech> Linux_Jones: Yes
<Linux_Jones> Daskreech: hows that?
<Daskreech> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<Linux_Jones> Daskreech: i want it reversed, with web coming in the wireless and local on eth0, i just reverse it all right?
<Daskreech> Essentially
<Linux_Jones> Daskreech: http://pastebin.ca/2110630 does that look about right?
<Daskreech> Yes
<Daskreech> You took a backup of what was thre before right?
<Linux_Jones> no it does not
<skierpage> I upgraded to (not fresh install) Kubuntu 12.04 alpha 2. Reviewing System Settings > Startup and Shutdown > Autostart , it has two scripts, gtk2-default-theme.rc.sh and gtk2-engines-qtcurve.rc.sh. Is one of these obsolete?
<skierpage> System Settings > Application Appearance > GTK+ Appearance is set to QtCurve but there's also oxygen-gtk. I don't remember monkeying with any of this in previous Kubuntus...
<[Relic]> Any disk cleaning tools that show progess or estimated time?
<mel_> What is the difference between just downloading and using KDE, rather than using Kubuntu?
<Daskreech> mel_: Hmm?
<mel_> Daskreech: Does KDE come with a complete system like Kubuntu is?
<Daskreech> no KDE is just the  Libraries, Frameworks and some applications
<mel_> I see
<Daskreech> It's the interface and the rules between the interface and the applications you could say
<Daskreech> All the other things like the Kernel and the coretools are not part of the project of KDE
<Daskreech> if you just wanted KDE from the project itself you would have to assemble the rest of the System
<mel_> I thought so, but on a blog I was reading it made it sound like it was complete.
<mel_> Thanks for clearing that up for me
<Daskreech> mel_: which blog?
<Daskreech> I think they may mean complete from the point of view of what they set out to accomplish
<mel_> I'm not sure what blog it was now, I was kinda just surfing around reading various things.
<Daskreech> for example the Linux Kernel guys may think they have done as complete a job as they can do but you still cannot use the computer with just the kernel
<Daskreech> You still need bash at least to send commands but that's not part of the Linux project
<mel_> yeah I see what you mean
<mel_> I basically knew it was just the desktop environment, I just wasn't sure why they were making it sound that way
<mel_> I thought what I knew was wrong this whole time
<mel_> lol
<Daskreech> Could be the person writing the article was speaking out of ignorance as well
<mel_> that could be
<Daskreech> Anyone is allowed to post a blog (or write a newspaper article) afterall
<mel_> yeah
<mel_> I read another one that made me wonder about the future of Kubuntu
<mel_> I'm really hoping it continues to be developed after what I read
<mel_> I know who's blog that came from
<mel_> Jonathan Riddle's blog
<mel_> the main dev
<Shaan7> and you're not the first talking about that ;)
<Daskreech> in all honesty it doesn't make that much difference
<Shaan7> Daskreech: can we put note "hey, we're not going away" or similar in the channel topic?
<Daskreech> If you like you can think of it as clarity on where Kubuntu is
<Daskreech> Shaan7: I'd like to get Riddell to word something for the Kubuntu blog and we will link that
<Shaan7> Daskreech: ah yea better, much more verbose
<Daskreech> and comforting considering how many people are sobbing that they will have to buy Windows 8 now
<Shaan7> hehe
<mel_> I'd never buy Windows 8 either way
<mel_> I'd go to something else
<mel_> although I really don't want Kubuntu to go anywhere
<Daskreech> mel_: but Canonical does not do very much work on Kubuntu. They provide infrastructure and servers and none of that has changed
<Daskreech> All the things that you know and care about Kubuntu remain as is unless you were paying Canonical money before
<mel_> Yeah basically what I got from it was that he wasn't going to get anymore funding from them
<Daskreech> Now they won't take that money so .. that's the only major change
<Daskreech> No more like they won't take any more funds from Kubuntu users (Yeah I know it's a strange way of wording it)
<Daskreech> and  Riddell will now be working on the Desktop Team for ubuntu which he was doing before anyway
<sebsebseb> mel_: Kubuntu stays very close to upstream KDE
<sebsebseb> mel_: so the branding and some other things, is what's different
<sebsebseb> mel_: also you can install KDE I think from the repos rather than Kubuntu
<sebsebseb> mel_: and  quite a few other distros change KDE a bit more here and there
<mel_> sebsebseb, I see what your saying, so I could take any distro and just download KDE and be pretty much like Kubuntu?
<sebsebseb> mel_: yep exactly :)
<mel_> sebsebseb, awesome
<Daskreech> Except without all the awesome people in this Channel :)
<mel_> wow
<mel_> so what were they funding it for???
<Daskreech> which is really what makes Kubuntu rocking :)
<Daskreech> mel_: Cause Riddell asked them to
<mel_> huh
<sebsebseb> Kubuntu is ok, but more of a Gnome user anyway, but if I am to use KDE these days, would useaully be in something else :)
<mel_> I used to like Gnome the most
<mel_> until that unity crap
<sebsebseb> mel_: that wasn't Gnome, that was Canonical
<Daskreech> mel_: you can install Gnome Shell from the repos
<mel_> oh
<mel_> Gnome hasn't changed then?
<sebsebseb> mel_:  Canonical started Unity, the sponser company of Ubuntu
<mel_> it's still the same good Gnome
<mel_> ?
<Daskreech> mel_: Oh no Gnome Changed too :)
<sebsebseb> mel_: for Gnome 3,  Gnome have their own  interface called Gnome Shell which you can see videos of here :) http://gnome3.org
 * sebsebseb recently tried Gnome Shell on a touch screen, and found it even more awesome like that :)
<mel_> ok yeah I don't like that
<mel_> I like the old versions
<sebsebseb> mel_: have you tried shell?
<mel_> sebsebseb, no
<sebsebseb> mel_: well sure there's KDE, and LXDE, and XFCE and such, but there's also mate really, a Gnome 2 fork,  in Mint 12, and can get it for Ubuntu some how as well
<sebsebseb> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<sebsebseb> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sebsebseb> no not those factoids
<Daskreech> sebsebseb: well it's built for touch. Like unity
<sebsebseb> mel_: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell I think it is :)
<Daskreech> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1.1 (oneiric), package size 1082 kB, installed size 4956 kB
<sebsebseb> mel_: may need a propritary Nivida driver installed first for it to work ok, depending on what card you got
<Daskreech> mel_: But in short Kubuntu is  the same kubuntu you have known
<Daskreech> It's always been a community run distro and this just makes that clear
<sebsebseb> Daskreech: not 100% community though
<Daskreech> sebsebseb: Yes
<Daskreech> Canonical doesn't really get a overridding say in what Kubuntu does
<Daskreech> Hence things like allowing KDE 4.0 in an LTS release
<mel_> Daskreech, why wouldn't they allow it though?
<Daskreech> mel_: allow what?
<mel_> what's significant about 4.0
<Daskreech> KDE 4.0 ?
<mel_> yeah
<Daskreech> Did you use 4.0 ? :)
<mel_> actually I'm still using 4.5.5
<Tm_T> KDE 4.0 was technology release, not meant for normal users (:
<sebsebseb> mel_: 4.5.5. in what?
<Daskreech> Never mind you wouldn't have asked if you used 4.0
<mel_> Kubuntu
<sebsebseb> mel_: 4.0 was the first KDE 4 version distros put in basically quite a few of them, and it wasn't that good
<sebsebseb> mel_: 4.5.5 is quite a few releases later
<Daskreech> mel_: 4.0 was not meant to be released to users since it wasn't ready. It was a testing release
<sebsebseb> mel_: also distros weren't meant to just put KDE 4.0 in, but Kubuntu and so on did anwyay
<EternalObscurity> Buenas Noches.
<Daskreech> Good night
<sebsebseb> mel_: it was more like a preview version, and the develoeprs of KDE tried to make this quite clear as well, but distros shipped it anwyay
<EternalObscurity> :)
<Daskreech> sebsebseb: Notably Fedora
<sebsebseb> mel_: however this was done in Ubuntu 8.04 for example, but could aslo easilly have KDE 3 or it's apps :)
<mel_> huh
<mel_> interesting
<sebsebseb> mel_: in fact could mix the KDE 3 and KDE 4 apps :)
<sebsebseb> have the same program
<sebsebseb> ,but in both KDE 3 or KDE 4 open
<sebsebseb> have both versions open together of the same program, for example :D
<mel_> huh
<mel_> that's weird
<EternalObscurity> xD
<sebsebseb> Daskreech: maybe so, but Fedora is what people tend to use when wanting Gnome
<sebsebseb> Daskreech: and Kubuntu is probably quite a bit more popular than Fedora KDE
<sebsebseb> and probably was back then as well  in the 4.0 days
<Daskreech> sebsebseb: Yes but they are always going to ship stuff first as long as it says it is officially released
<sebsebseb> mel_: no it's not, and Linux is very much so about choice in general, from the distros, to the interfaces that are used in them, to the other  programs
<sebsebseb> mel_: and, because we have something called upstream, most Desktop Linux distro's are quite similar overall really
<Daskreech> How are you EternalObscurity?
<EternalObscurity> Bueno suficiente tiempo acá
<EternalObscurity> bien y tu Dask ?= :)
<EternalObscurity> bien y tu = fine and you?
<Daskreech> Bien
<Daskreech> Si
<EternalObscurity> que bíen
<Daskreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<EternalObscurity> De donde eres?
<FloodBotK1> EternalObscurity: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> mel_: however with Unity well it makes Ubuntu differnet from many other distros, but they should be more friendly and helpful to other distros, who want to provide it, and as far as I know that isn't really the case at the mometn
<sebsebseb> they are after all meant to be an upstream with Unity
<sebsebseb> and upstreams are meant to, provide their software to loads of distors
<Daskreech> in any case you guys can continue the discussion in #kubuntu-offtopic
<EternalObscurity> O.o
<sebsebseb> mel_:  you seem to be quite new to this stuff, I suggest trying out quite a few distros, and differnet interfaces, and have fun :)
<Daskreech> EternalObscurity: Jamaica
<sebsebseb> Daskreech: hardly any people use that, and I think this chat is over now or pretty much anyway since mel_ isn't really replying anymore
<EternalObscurity> ohhh Dask
<EternalObscurity> you come from jamaica dask?
<Daskreech> :-)
<EternalObscurity> cool
<Daskreech> Yes
<Daskreech> no
<Daskreech> hot!
<FloodBotK1> Daskreech: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EternalObscurity> i from Dominican Repúblic
<EternalObscurity> flood slow "bot" xD
<EternalObscurity> bye to all
<Daskreech> Bye EternalObscurity
<Daskreech> :)
<EternalObscurity> good night / day , etc blah blah :) thanks for all
<EternalObscurity> ;)
<Daskreech> You are welcome
<Daskreech> Buenos Noches
<EternalObscurity> thank's :)
<EternalObscurity> gracias , buenas noches dask
<EternalObscurity> adios
<Daskreech> In any case I should be going
 * Daskreech waves
<Aleksander> Hello. I have a problem with fglrx driver - no matter if I install normal or updates one, it doesn't load!
<Aleksander> glxgears tells me: X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<jschall> i set up kmail/akonadi with my gmail imap and i'm trying to get it to reliably notify me of new mail
<jschall> but it seems that it only notifies me if kmail is actually running
<skierpage> I upgraded to Kubuntu 12.04/KDE 4.8, and now the Alt-Tab icons are enormous and I only see four at a time. I've fiddled around in System Settings >Window Behavior > Task Switcher but don't know what to change.
<skierpage> to answer my own question, I can't seem to shrink the Alt-Tab icons, but choose Effect: Layout-based switcher then click spanner and choose Small Icons give a teeny Alt-Tab panel.
<topaice> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<arxy> hi all!
<Kottizen> is Kubuntu going to die?
<tsimpson> no, but the rest of us aren't so lucky
<Kottizen> what's happening then?
<tsimpson> in reality, not a whole lot
<Deithrian> Can i get some help for 12 or i should go in #ubuntu+.?
<Deithrian> oh man numlock didn't boot again :/
<tsimpson> if it's not released, #ubuntu+1 is always the place :)
<Deithrian> ok thank you tsimpson
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Kurdistan> hi dear kubuntu user and the team. I am not member in our forum but I can help you guys/girl solve this issue: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?57097-My-4-8-Experience-BAD!!!
<Kurdistan> this users problem is more nvidia driver related then kde 4.8.0
<Kurdistan> the latest nvidia beta graphical driver have solved this issue
<Kurdistan> I have myself geforce go 7400 card.
<Kurdistan> kde 4.8.0 works really great here
<BluesKaj> Kurdistan,  yes , geforce7600gt here and it work very well
<BluesKaj> works
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, kde 4.8.0 is flying :)
<BluesKaj> on 12.04 ,kde 4.8 as well
<Kurdistan> I needed to compile 295.17 nvidia (latest beta) then it worked with kwin effects and all.
<Kurdistan> no freezing or what so ever
<BluesKaj> I stick with nvidia-current driver
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, are you member in the kubuntu? if så you can give the user tips to try latest nvidia driver.
<BluesKaj> Kurdistan, you don't need to be a member to help out here , as as the advice you give isn't hurtful to ppl's systems
<BluesKaj> as long as
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, I most be member to reply on that topic in the forum
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, 1. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa 2. sudo apt-get update 3. sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<Kurdistan> this will let the user to test latest beta the easiest way
<Kurdistan> then reboot. done.
<BluesKaj> oh , the forums , yes I am a member , but I like to spend myn time here , and give advice when I can
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, okey, if you wanted you can write this tips, but it is up to you.
<BluesKaj> no thanks Kurdistan but this pc is working well and it's our media server our Home Theater system , a new experimental driver isn't necessary atm
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, I did not meant you should try it.
<Kurdistan> I mean you can give the user that started the topic this tips
<BluesKaj> normally ppas aren't posted in forums , that's for ppl who specifically ask to experiment , not a good policy for the forums IMO
<yofel> xorg-edgers is a particulary bad ppa to add, if anything it should be ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<yofel> edgers has bleeding edge X packages which break frequently
<ikonia> yofel: nice to hear someone else say that
<Kurdistan> yofel, thats true, but remenber x-swat only have latest stable.
<Kurdistan> and that is not like latest beta.
<Kurdistan> the latest stable will not solve the problem for that user
<Kurdistan> I know
<yofel> sure, but adding edgers without knowing how to use apt pinning will usually just make things worse
<Kurdistan> yofel, yes thats true, but my pointed was that the problem is not kde 4.8.0 related
<Kurdistan> it is more driver related
<Kurdistan> anyway guys/girls have nice day. I am login out. peace.
<BluesKaj> this is a sad day , http://www.kubuntuforums.net/content.php?116-Kubuntu-s-New-Future
<AlexZion> hi guys , I can I completelly remove rekonq from kubuntu without problem please ......ande software is still the default broswer ? why such as unstable and uncomplet
<BluesKaj> AlexZion,  removing rekonq is not possibel without removing the kubuntu-dektop , just use another browser and set it as default like Chromium or Firefox
<perkman> Does anyone know much about the mcitp cert?
<AlexZion> o yeah , but is still opening ...., and crashing always ..., it makes any sanse !?!
<AlexZion> I mean , this is a default browser of Kubuntu !?!
<AlexZion> it is quite unbeliavable .....
<AlexZion> few montjs ago  I thought i was a a nice software , just a bit child ...., but he got really wrost instead to became better .....
<AlexZion> wouldn't be mych much better Konqueror ?
<Jade05> jemand deutschsprachiges anwesend?
<DaemonFC> the only reason Kubuntu hasn't been a success is because Canonical doesn't want it to succeed
<ikonia> support channel - not rant channel
<DaemonFC> they'd rather push broken untested crap with a QA pool of exactly one distribution
<ikonia> support channel - not rant channel
<DaemonFC> censorship, I assume all the usual nonsense about ZOMGCOC applies
<ikonia> DaemonFC: not censor ship, this is a support channel, not a rant channel
<ikonia> DaemonFC: there are pleanty of offtopic channels for discussion (not rants)
<liudas> hello guys, i believe you have already talked about cannonical's decision
<liudas> should i start worring or not? :)
<liudas> as i found this ditro really the best for me so far... :)
<chuckf> 12.04 will be a lts, then you can see over the next couple of releases if Kubuntu still serves your needs
<liudas> well, yes. we will see and i believe at that moment there will be some alternative solutions to keep going along with kde
<ses1984> i enabled dual monitor, and now when i open the K menu, it opens in the top left corner of the screen instead of adjacent to the task manager
<ses1984> actually, if i right click on the K menu or task manager, those context menus also open up at the top of the screen
<Kurdistan> hi. how will this effect us: http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2012/02/canonical-ending-support-for-kubuntu-reassigning-lead-developer-1.ars
<Kurdistan> how big is the kubuntu team?
<virusuy> Kurdistan: http://www.nixternal.com/kubuntu-is-not-dead/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+nixternal+%28Richard+A.+Johnson+-+Blog+Archives%29
<virusuy> KUBUNT IS NOT DEAD
<FloodBotK1> virusuy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kurdistan> virusuy, I will not jump because canonical makes bad thing.
<Kurdistan> I am angry, but mark do what he wants with his money.
<Kurdistan> virusuy, how big is the kubuntu team?
<ses1984> i enabled dual monitor, and now when i open the K menu, it opens in the top left corner of the screen instead of adjacent to the task manager
<ses1984> if i right click on the K menu or task manager, those context menus also open up at the top of the screen
<Kurdistan> finally when kubuntu have potenail become the nr 1 kde dist in linux, this drops.
<yofel> Kurdistan: not that large, we're enough people to have no intention on stopping just because we loose 1 person (we made 11.10 without him too)
<yofel> feel free to follow us in #kubuntu-devel
<Kurdistan> yofel, I will do.
<DaemonFC> apparently nobody is allowed to speculate in here the real causes, but I have some suspicions
<DaemonFC> I might go spill them somewhere where they can't be quietly deleted
<ses1984> TIL you can delete IRC
<DaemonFC> the other day I saw them yank out a patch that Ubuntu made against Qt that stopped a memory leak and caused QML to crash instead
<DaemonFC> and they did that for Unity 2D
<DaemonFC> and carried it since 11.04
<DaemonFC> so I have to wonder how many of those are floating about where upstream says hell no, and Canonical carries it anyway
<DaemonFC> The Linux Mint KDE people almost made Mint KDE a Mint Debian release, and when I asked them why, they pointed out stuff like that which goes on in Ubuntu
<yofel> DaemonFC: #kubuntu-offtopic please
<DaemonFC> considering that KDE relies on Qt and you have bad patches floating around to Qt to make Unity 2D do something in particular, I'd imagine that makes it very hard to anticipate what KDE will do with the patch applied
<DaemonFC> this way, they don't have to care
<Riddell> hi starbuck
<starbuck> hello Riddel
<starbuck> Ridd, sryell
<starbuck> wow, keyboard jumping :)
<starbuck> was missing an "l", so Riddell
<robert___> not much going on!
<starbuck> is this not the chat-room, or is it?
<yofel> this is the support room, general chatter in #kubuntu-offtopic
<starbuck> alright , i was wondering why it was so quiet, but it seems kubuntu just runs so not much support needed :)
<Kurdistan> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=206&p=450292#p450292  a swedish user in our loco (sweden) when i changed to kubuntu (by installing kubuntu metapackages) he wanted to install kdm.
<Kurdistan> look at the image
<ses1984> i enabled dual monitor, and now when i open the K menu, it opens in the top left corner of the screen instead of adjacent to the task manager
<ses1984> if i right click on the K menu or task manager, those context menus also open up at the top of the screen
<veysel> merhaba
<dido> hello
<toumbo> Hi people! I want a program for browsing photos with the arrow buttons! Do you know any?
<Tm_T> toumbo: Gwenview?
<toumbo> Tm_T can I make it to change pig with arrow button
<toumbo> ?
<Tm_T> I thought it did
<toumbo> Found it!There is the arrow the shortcut to change pics.It's space and backspace
<Tm_T> toumbo: ah, good (:
<toumbo> Tm_T sorry "there isn't" I wanted to say
<ROmeyro> is it better to create 3 partitions for kubuntu /boot /home and /  or it doesnt matter ?
<Gimpster> hello out there!
<DasKreech> hi
<Gimpster> how are you today?
<DasKreech> Wet
<Gimpster> LOL
<Gimpster> y are you wet?
<DasKreech> Rain :)
<Gimpster> its been snowing here all day, so i think i would rather have the rain!
<DasKreech> Nope
<DasKreech>  all mine
<Gimpster> :P
<DasKreech> Muwahahahahahaha glubglublulbb
<DasKreech> Halp I'm drowning from laughing in the rain!
<Gimpster> LOL
<Gimpster> is there any one here that can help with learning ubuntu on a dummy scale?
<rork> Gimpster: the best way of learning is to just start using it and ask questions when you're stuck / in doubt of damaging the system
<Gimpster> ok i thank you :)
<jmichaelx> talkin' 'bout a revolution??
<arek> witam
#kubuntu 2012-02-08
<Deithrian> Hello :) Is there a way to make Ibus to work with Opera web browser and Kate? If not is there another way to f type in Japanese in Kubuntu? Thanks :)
<pangolin> Can someone recommend a terminal emulator like guake but for kubuntu?
<pangolin> I'm tired of all the gnome cruft...
<Unit193> pangolin: yakuake?
<pangolin> that is it! I couldn't remember the name
<pangolin> thanks Unit193 :)
<Unit193> Sure
<hdsfgf> hi all!
<hdsfgf> help please!
<hdsfgf> Who here?
<agb_> hello
<agb_> somebody here?
<bazhang> hi
<agb_> hi bazhang
<almoxarife> so, kde has gone from foster child to ???? orphan? how does that effect the distro for the time being?
<bazhang> not at all
<almoxarife> no?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<manman> i have an ipod 2g, and i want to connect my ipod with amarok, but the ipod shows as zero tracks, and dolphin cannot load up the ipod. i also cant connect to a windows computer, because it will delete everything. any help here please?
<manman> *ipod touch 2g
<Daskreech> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:IPod
<DSPhost> hi everyone, I have a problem with usb device, my device is a jtag-usb cable which is used for programing external devices. The problem is that when i connect my usb device I can't obtain a ttyUSB* port
<DSPhost> I have searched on google and I can't resolve this issue
<DSPhost> this is the outcome of dsmeg "usb 1-4: new high speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd"
<DSPhost> and that is everything
<DSPhost> this is the outcome lsusb "Bus 001 Device 002: ID 03fd:000d Xilinx, Inc."
<EvilResistance> is there a way for me to tell networkmanager to not manage a specific interface?
<TeslaTony> I'm having a bit of a problem with networking. Every so often, my connection stops transferring data, but disabling networking and reenabling it, then reconnecting, solves the problem for a little bit. Any clues?
<em> I like Kubuntu
<dies_irae> ei
<dies_irae> kubuntu dead??
<dies_irae> http://news.slashdot.org/story/12/02/07/0143224/canonical-pulls-kubuntu-personnel-funding
<dax> dies_irae: about as dead as Xubuntu, Lubuntu, and the other community-supported derivatives that don't have Canonical staff being paid to work on them :P
<dax> (so no)
<Daskreech> dies_irae: No
<Daskreech> em: Cool :)
<joshwines> em: me too
<kklimonda> hey, any idea where should I put plasma "config" scripts for them to be executed at the first login in 10.04? I've tried /usr/share/kde4/apps/plasma-desktop/init/ and /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/apps/plasma-desktop/init but my script doesn't seem to be executed
<kklimonda> or maybe some pointers how to debug it further?
<kklimonda> (I can run script in the interactive window and it works there)
<BenPA> Hi all ... I am upset about Canonical dropping Kubuntu
<dax> BenPA: Kubuntu is still community-supported, just like all the other official derivatives. I don't think it's fair to try to dictate where Canonical spends their money, really.
<Daskreech> kklimonda: What's a plasma config script?
<Daskreech> BenPA: Hi. Why?
<kklimonda> Daskreech: the way to apply system-wide settings to KDE - you put js scripts in the forementioned folders and can modify look&feel of plasma (enabled widgets etc.)
<Daskreech> kklimonda: Ah don't think I knew of those. Where did you find out about them?
<Daskreech> You mean the scripting engine?
<kklimonda> Daskreech:  kde techbase: http://techbase.kde.org/KDE_System_Administration/PlasmaDesktopScripting
<Daskreech> Ah right never heard them called config scripts before :)
<BenPA> dax:  I  thank you but I don't think they understand how many people use Kubuntu ... if it works and works well, like it does, they would not hear much
<dax> BenPA: If it works and works well, it'll react well to not having a paid Canonical developer working on it.
<dax> No need to worry, imho :)
<BenPA> Daskreech: I think Kubuntu works and works well and helps those who are trying Linux ... it is closer to their Windows experience
<BenPA> dax: I understand
<BenPA> dax: I am not a Gnome person except I use Macbuntu
<Daskreech> BenPA: I don't see how Canonical support affects that :)
<Daskreech> BenPA: http://wp.me/pQ8xr-gr
<BenPA> dax: well, I think many had first used Kubuntu through them and now they are leaving us ... guess it's separation effect ... like a friend leaving
<Daskreech> BenPA: Why are they leaving?/
<BenPA> Daskreech: thanks it makes me feel a little better but I still think that they should support it lol ... the article makes it a little more clear
<BenPA> Daskreech: I still think that Kubuntu is superior to Gnome
<BenPA> sorry
<BenPA> Daskreech: I still think that Kubuntu is superior to Ubuntu
<BenPA> so do either of you guys think that Kubuntu will be on a tablet soon?
<dax> Plasma Active is pretty nice, as far as KDE and tablets go.
<BenPA> dax: not sure what Plasma Active is
<dax> http://plasma-active.org/
<BenPA> dax: thanks I watched the video ... I know it will be great when completed
<Daskreech> BenPA: Kubuntu is suerior to Ubuntu. Shhhhh ;-)
<Daskreech> dax: http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2012/01/reveal.html
<dax> I read Planet KDE :)
<Darkwing> Interesting how much buzz this canonical relationship with Kubuntu change is causing.
<Daskreech> Darkwing: how so?
<Darkwing> half seems to be freaking that there will be massive changes or, that something major has changed
<Tm_T> Daskreech: hyenas are out there
<Darkwing> Just seems... interesting.
<Darkwing> There wont be that large of a change to be honest.
<Daskreech> Darkwing: Well not many people understand distros much less the details of Canonical/Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<Darkwing> Tis true.
<Daskreech> Tm_T: This is known :)
<Daskreech> Most people read that as there will be no more Kubuntu by the end of the year
<Darkwing> The biggest change is Jon Riddell wont be working on it full time. We (Community) did the 11.10 release with no paid developer
<Darkwing> Jon Riddell was working on BZR during that release.
<Daskreech> Again not many people even know who Riddell is
<Darkwing> If anything it gives us more freedom. :)
<Darkwing> Very true. It's just been interesting.
<Darkwing> There will still be a 5 year LTS. :)
<Daskreech> plus there are a large cacaphony of people who will take anything Canonical or  Ubuntu related and twist it into a platform for them to pronounce doom and woe
<Darkwing> hehehe
<Darkwing> Damned if we do, damned if we don't?
<Darkwing> Canonical is evil and at the same time when they turn the project over to the community its doom
<Daskreech> This could have been an announcement that Canonical is going to be listed on the LSE and it would drum up the same people writing slightly different worded blogposts
<Darkwing> :D
<Daskreech> The only people this  really affects is Canonical (who stand almost no chance of getting any more money from Kubuntu) and Riddell not being able to work on his favourite project full time
<Darkwing> Yup. it'll be some adjusted workload but, I'm sure we'll get that figured out.
<Daskreech> This I think would be a good time for Kubuntu to rally more active community members and a third party Company to get instant fame and recognition by stepping up to say we will do contract support for Kubuntu
<Daskreech> but for the people who love Kubuntu. THey will continue loving it.
<Daskreech> The people who make Kubuntu the great community and distro it is. They will continue to do that.
<Darkwing> Well said. :)
<Darkwing> I wonder how hard it would be to build a startup for Kubuntu support...
<Daskreech> The servers that have not turned off under Kubuntu in 7 years. Hey! Still not turning off (uptime rullezz!)
<Darkwing> :D Plus, KDE 4.8 in 12.04 is EPIC
<BenPA> you guys are amazing and are correct .. most of us do not understand what is happening
<Darkwing> BenPA: What do you think would be a good way to solve that?
<Daskreech> BenPA: All that Canonical announced is that they will not accept money from people for Kubuntu anymore and Riddell should work on a new team
<pangolin> Explain it in more detail.
<Daskreech> pangolin: Saw apachelogger's post?
<pangolin> I didn't
<Daskreech> http://wp.me/pQ8xr-gr
<Darkwing> I'll push an email to the ML with the highlights and a link to apachelogger blog.
<BenPA> Darkwing: it's tough ... I belong to a LUG and we have trouble getting people interested in coming to the meetings.  If there was a way to beat M$ and have Linux put on machines with some type of support it would help.
<Daskreech> If Riddell isn't going to do a blog. Then maybe apachelogger's blog can go in the topic here
<Darkwing> Riddell did do a blog.
<Daskreech> BenPA: Free pizza! Get's people there every time
<Daskreech> Oh I must have missed that
<Darkwing> http://blogs.kde.org/node/4531
<Daskreech> kklimonda: Not sure why your scripts aren't executing. :-/
<Daskreech> They work in the interactive debugger?
<pangolin> seems to me that this is actually a good thing for Kubuntu
<kklimonda> Daskreech: ah, I think I see the problem - activityForScreen(0) is returning some bogus activity, and not the one that is set up
<Darkwing> pangolin: Aye, it's going to suck loosing Riddell as a developer but, the community will move forward as always.
<BenPA> Darkwing: lol not always.  Education is one thing but doing that cost money.  I have had a friend on Kubuntu for almost 4 years now.  She would never do her updates so I created a one button updater and most times I don't hear anything from her.
<pangolin> Darkwing: I doubt he will stop developing for Kubuntu
<kklimonda> (it took me a while to figure out how to make plasma display what goes to kDebug() )
<pangolin> he just won't be doing it full time
<Daskreech> kklimonda: cool :)
<Darkwing> pangolin: He will for a while. :/
<pangolin> yeah, just long enough to adjust to his new work flow.
<Daskreech> BenPA: Yeah My friend is on LTS and all she does is call me once every two years to ask if she should upgrade
<pangolin> I don't know him well but you don't give so much to a project and then just stop.
<Darkwing> I think he will remain working with Qt so, it's not that far off
<Darkwing> pangolin: There are other factors.
<BenPA> Daskreech: My friend's machine is dual booted but I don't tell her about that
<Darkwing> I'm kinda excited about the 5 year LTS.
<BenPA> Daskreech: I won't update anyone to a near new upgrade ... I prefer the bugs be worked out first
<Daskreech> BenPA: yeah :-)
<Daskreech> She waited 2 years she can chill for another two months
<BenPA> Daskreech: I would make her wait a few months after that lolol
<Daskreech> Darkwing: The blog postis a copy of the e-mail though. It's what kicked off the misunderstanding avalance in the first place
<Darkwing> Daskreech: Yeah.
<dax> Darkwing: see, I'm at least consistant. I don't like Canonical and think this news is overall a good thing for Kubuntu :P
<Darkwing> I think I'll make a post to the users ML tonight so that someone from the Council reached out to help smooth things after that long thread
<Darkwing> dax: XD
<BenPA> Daskreech: do you think that many times the number of installs of Kubuntu and KDE and Linux in general is under counted?
<Daskreech> Yes
<BenPA> Darkwing: same question ... do you think that many times the number of installs of Kubuntu and KDE and Linux in general is under counted?
<Darkwing> Yes, I believe so.
<Daskreech> http://www.dudalibre.com/gnulinuxcounter?lang=en
<BenPA> I am triple booted with 3 Linux desktops on this machine and I have an old laptop that I experiment with .... recently I got an imac mini to play around with but it's not as much fun as my Linux
<BenPA> Daskreech: Thanks
<BenPA> Daskreech: another thought about what it would take could be the approach that Google took and not mention the word "Linux"  call it something else for the general public and get programs like CNET TV to include Linux on their programs
<Darkwing> damn, 2TB hard drives take a while to fix partitions.
<Fudge> anyone know if the kubuntu installer like the ubuntu installer has accessibility enabled by pushing control S when bootling live cd?
<Tm_T> Fudge: don't know about that, but at the boot time, there's the accessibility menu
<Fudge> Tm_T  you mean f5 enter third option enter etc?
<Tm_T> pooosssibly, have no idea as haven't been in the installer for a while
<Fudge> thanx cobber
<Fudge> guess i can check it out ina vm
<kklimonda> hmm, any idea how to change the default wallpaper?
<alkisg> I have a small screen, 1024x600, and the plasma-netbook session is automatically selected. How can I avoid that? I don't like the netbook session....
<hateball> alkisg: you should be able to change the setting for the plasma workspace
<alkisg> hateball: from where?
<hateball> alkisg: alt+f2, "workspace" should bring up the proper menu
<alkisg> Let me try that, although I think I tried that in the past, unsuccessfully...
<e_t_> alkisg: Go to System Settings > Workspace Behavior, click on Workspace, and select Desktop from the Workspace Type drop-down box.
<hateball> That's the long way to it, yeah ^
<alkisg> hateball, e_t_: yes I had done that in the past and it doesn't work, seems that small screens override that setting
<alkisg> The only (wrong) way I've found so far is to delete /usr/share/kubuntu-netbook-default-settings/share/autostart/plasma-netbook.desktop
<alkisg> (or dpkg-divert it, to prevent it from coming back on upgrades)
<alkisg> I can't even remove kubuntu-netbook-default-settings, as kubuntu-desktop depends on it
<Tm_T> alkisg: kubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage
<Tm_T> so it can be removed, it doesn't contain anything by itself
<alkisg> Tm_T: if a package that recommends other packages is removed, then on the next apt-get purge --auto-remove, those other packages are removed too
<Tm_T> alkisg: indeed
<alkisg> That's why it's not a good idea to remove metapackages (unless a tasksel is used instead of a metapackage)
<rogerio> hi!!
<rogerio> someone brazil????
<VK-2> Hi
<Tm_T> !br | rogerio
<ubottu> rogerio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<VK-2> Alguien pe puede ayudar con un problema?
<ubuntu> Hey guys...Someone here speaking german and with knowledge of installing Kubuntu on a SCSI-RAID-System?
<lorecaster> heil realm. I've got a webcam issue, and have no idea where to go for answers... it's recognized, even took my snap during install, but after updates it won't work for love nor money. Can anyone kick me in the right direction or guide me through any troubleshooting? Been working on this for a week :(
<ubuntu> Anyone with knowledge of how to install Kubuntu on a SCSI-RAID-System? Tried trice now and everytime I try it can't find the partition after reboot. Been doing the partitions in Live-Mode in Kubuntu, but it doesn't apply the changes, says it can't check the new filesystem...
<Mamarok> ubuntu: well, the live-mode is not the way to partition an installation, for that you need to be in installation mode
<Mamarok> lorecaster: you mean general configuration or for Skype? If it is for Skype I sadly don't know how, else I suggest you have a look at the systemsettings
<lorecaster> I've followed every tutorial I can find... it won;t work in cheese OR skype.
<Mamarok> I don't know either one, my built-in camero on the laptop works out of the box and works as well with Google hangouts once the packages for are installed
<Mamarok> lorecaster: what webcam is it?
<bytesofbinary> I am getting authentication not provided error when I try to install or remove software via muon...( Ubuntu 11.10 + kubuntu-desktop). I'
<bytesofbinary> m on KDE 4.8 and this problem is in other apps too. It doesnt even ask for root access
<Mamarok> bytesofbinary: try launching it with kdesudo from a konsole
<bytesofbinary> I am getting authentication error in muon when I try to install/remove software
<bytesofbinary> do I have to do this all the time?
<ubuntu> The first three times I did it in installation mode, but after reboot grub couldn't find the partition...
<lorecaster> Bus 001 Device 028: ID 0ac8:3420 Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. Venus USB2.0 Camera
<bytesofbinary> and after I upgraded to 4.8, KSecretService is not installed. Any solution?
<lorecaster> (with lsusb) so I know it;'s recognized
<Mamarok> ubuntu: tried the alternate CD?
<ubuntu> No, that I didn't...
<Mamarok> bytesofbinary: what error message do you get?
<Mamarok> lorecaster: well you still didn't tell what webcam it is, recognized doesn't mean it works be default
<bytesofbinary> Mamarok: Muon says this : This operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not provided
<Mamarok> bytesofbinary: very strange message
<Mamarok> as I said earlier, please start it from a konsole with 'kdesudo muon'
<bytesofbinary> I can understand that this is because of root permissions, but like ubuntu, can't it ask for the superuser password evreytime it wants root access?
<bytesofbinary> and how do I install KSecretService?
<Mamarok> bytesofbinary: it certainly should ask for, but again, please start it from a konsole first so we get propper messages
<bytesofbinary> Mamarok: kdesudo muon opens muon package manager and not muon software center. What is the command?
<lorecaster> it's a gearhead venus
<Mamarok> bytesofbinary: well, muon IS a package manager :)
<Mamarok> lorecaster: and did it work under Linux before?
<lorecaster> 720p... front-facing lights.  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826623083 that guy
<bytesofbinary> Mamarok: Lol..I know, but its the same difference that synaptic and ubuntu software center has :P
<lorecaster> and yeah, strangely enoguh it did. during the install, i used it to take my profile pic
<Mamarok> lorecaster: then it is the setup for Skype or cheese that is a problem, and that I can't help with, sorry, as I don't use either
<lorecaster> strange for both programs to have an identical failure. is there anything else that I can check?
<Mamarok> bytesofbinary: well, you can use whatever package manager you like, and this is the first time I hear about "muon software center"
<Mamarok> Software center is a different package
<Mamarok> also, KSecretService is not even in beta yet AFAIK, and it has nothing to do with that, use KWallet which is default in 4.8
<bytesofbinary> Mamarok: okay
<Mamarok> bytesofbinary: in general, to start GUI applications with admin rights always use kdesudo
<Mamarok> too late :(
<Mamarok> lorecaster: Skype is known to be tricky, I managed to install a Logitech webcam a few years back, but haven used Skype recently
<lorecaster> I'm open to trying other programs... anything anyone is familiar with, to determine if it is, in fact, skype
<Mamarok> lorecaster: have a look at the systemsettings -> Multimedia -> Phonon, there you should be able to test the camera
<lorecaster> on /dev/video0 and venus usb2.0 camera both give a black screen on test.
<yofel> Mamarok: actually, muon uses policykit, and he probably doesn't have 'polkit-kde-1' installed
<yofel> bit of a known issue when installing ubuntu first :/
<floown> hi!
<floown> I have installed iotop to control why I alway hear my harddrive working on my Oneric Kubuntu. But I have this output : http://pastebin.com/6EiEfm4f
<floown> what it's the problem, please?
<floown> ok, with a sudo it works ^^
<floown> sorry
<ghostcube> hi folks, running 11.04 and since update to 4.8.0 kde i noticed that the panel tooltips and the kmenu opening at the top of the desktop. bug, feature, my fault?
<Mamarok> yofel: that would be a bug then, as it should be part of the base install for kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> HIyas all
<kklimonda> any idea how can I change the default wallpaper for new users in 10.04 (preferably in a packaging-friendly way)
<Daskreech> kklimonda: plasma scripting? :)
<kklimonda> Daskreech: API for that doesn't exist in 4.4 :)
<kklimonda> unless I can somehow hack around it
<Daskreech> oh 10.04. umm possibly a deb with wallpapers which has a post install rule to set the wallpaper
<kklimonda> yeah, but I'm not sure what to change
<kklimonda> where does KDE store its default wallpaper for new users?
<arathi> Hey i when i tried to install any packages it is showing unmet dependancies and i ran apt-get -f install. But it is not fixing it -> http://pastebin.com/qZh4G9Yq
<arathi> Any idea about this^^?
<Mamarok> arathi: why is the xseerver not installed by default for you? Sounds very strange
<arathi> No idea i am new to ubuntu :/
<Mamarok> also could you specify which Kubuntu this is? Do you have nother PPAs active?
<arathi> Mamarok: I am using ubuntu 11.10
<Mamarok> arathi: you are in the Kubuntu support channel here
<Mamarok> are you using KDE?
<arathi> But still both are using apt-get :)
<Mamarok> yes, indeed, but you should not have to install the xserver as this is default, so you must have removed it
<Mamarok> arathi: anyway, try this: sudo kpg --configure -a
<arathi> Mamarok: Ok
<Mamarok> oops, typo: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kklimonda> it actually seems to be upgrading xserve-xorg and failing at prerm script
<Mamarok> oops, typo: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Mamarok> arathi: dont' leave so fast, there was a typo in my command
<arathi> Yeah i know
<kklimonda> (the message about installing extra packages isn't the best, but below you can see line "Preparing to replace..." which means that old version is there, and is being replaced by the new one)
<arathi> Mamarok: Yes..There are errors with man-db xorg xserver-org and x11-common. Should i re-install them?
<Mamarok> gosh, can't he wait?
<Daskreech> kklimonda: You mean .. for new intalls or newly created users?
<Daskreech> kklimonda: if it's newly created users just drop it in /etc/skel
<mr-rich> JEBUS! ... 271 updades? I'll never go on a honeymoon again ... :(
<Daskreech> :-)
<Daskreech> Or you could be replaced with a small cron job
<athanor> Hello world!
<athanor> I am trying to connect Ubuntu network , how?
<mr-rich> athanor: wired or wireless?
<athanor> wired
<BluesKaj> athanor,  /join #ubuntu
<mr-rich> athanor: router?
<athanor> vusing virtual box, Kubuntu
<athanor> using
<mr-rich> host os?
<mr-rich> athanor: host OS?
<athanor> oh , let me  be more clear, I am using thhis irc,, but how can I go to Ubuntu IRC?
<athanor> WIn 7
<Daskreech> athanor: type /join #ubuntu
<athanor> ok I will try
<BluesKaj> Daskreech,  :)
<mr-rich> athanor: you need an IRC client for kubuntu ... I recommend KVirc ...
<Daskreech> mr-rich: he's in an IRC client for Kubuntu :)
<Daskreech> he (assuming athanor is a he) is trying to get to an IRC chan for Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> mr-rich,  ric how do you think thei person is connected right now , anjilslaire is using quassel
<BluesKaj> err athanor is
<mr-rich> Daskreech: I didn't /version him ... I thought he was IRC'ing from Win 7 ...
 * BluesKaj shakes the crumbs out of the KB
<mr-rich> (assuming athanor is a "him")
<Daskreech> mr-rich: windows 7 with a Vm that has Kubuntu that he's using to ask questions about Ubuntu
<athanor> hi
 * Daskreech waves at athanor
<BluesKaj> mr-rich,  afaik , W7 still needs an irv client
<BluesKaj> irc
<athanor> How can I install KVIrc? I tryed using ark but I do not know
<mr-rich> mIRC!
<BluesKaj> athanor,  you are using quassel , it'd exactly what you need to chat i #ubuntu, just type /join #ubuntu
<athanor> ok then
<athanor> sorry
<athanor> i am new here
<athanor> bye
<pvivek> mic not working in kubuntu
<pvivek> i would be very glad if someone can suggest me a way to make the mic work in kubuntu and also in skype
<Daskreech> athanor: you don't need KVirc if all you want to do is IRC :) You have already successfully beat that level
<athanor> ok!!
<Daskreech> pvivek: I would probably suggest changing your soundcard in the Phonon hardware configuration
<athanor> thanks, this world is very new to me...
<Daskreech> athanor: Well ask any questions that you like and we will try to assist
<athanor> thnk you!
<athanor> bye everybody!
<Daskreech> Funny chap :)
<mr-rich> I'm guessing english was not his first language ...
<kklimonda> Daskreech: bah, if I put it in /etc/skel (it would go into plasma-desktop-appletrc) it will most likely disable the init  script I've written (as it runs only if there is no plasma configuration in place from what I can tell). That doesn't seem like a proper solution, if so I can as well ship all KDE config in /etc/skel and then what's the poin of using plasma scripts to configure everything?
<Daskreech> kklimonda: one is a default and one is a customization?
<kklimonda> Daskreech: which one is which? :)
<Daskreech> but just to be clear you are not asking about a new install but creating a new user?
<kklimonda> Daskreech: well yeah, that's the case
<Daskreech> and you would prefer that it's scripted?
<Daskreech> well no it's 10.04 so you can't do plasma scripts :)
<Daskreech> well what's the objective first of all
<kklimonda> yeah, I know it's not an option so I'm looking for the best solution from the packaging perspective
<kklimonda> what I do is customizing Kubuntu to fit our requirements - some new applications, a different plasma widgets etc.
<Daskreech> kklimonda: Ah then just make a package with a post script
<apachelogger> what is this about?
<anjilslaire> actually, I'm running xchat, unless quassel is the underlying engine
<Daskreech> I wish it would be anjilslaire v_v
<BluesKaj> anjilslaire,  sorry I mistyped , that message was meant for a differnt person
<mr-rich> download of 271 items done ... now the disk activity goes nuts ...
<anjilslaire> Daskreech, BluesKaj, no worries folks :)
<anjilslaire> I'm running kubuntu 11.10, but just prefer xchat since I'm lazy, and have settings from when my /home lived in gnome back when
<Daskreech> mr-rich: well ... they were downloaded for a reason. Namely to throw them all over the disk
<Daskreech> anjilslaire: Long as it works for you
<mr-rich> Daskreech: I know ... just complaining ... :)
<mr-rich> Ok ... Apper seems to have gotten stuck at 55% (preparing) ... it's stuck on okular-extra-backends ...
<mr-rich> can I safely kill Apper?
<mr-rich> what should I do? sighup? sigterm? sigkill?
<mr-rich> no one want's to touch this one?
<Daskreech> mr-rich: Kill it and run sudo apt-get -f install in the konsole
<mr-rich> update finally worked ... jaming to David Gilmour now ...
<Daskreech> \o/
<mr-rich> back down to one update ... which will never happen ...
<athanor> hi, I am having trouble firefox 10.1 :
<athanor> it does not load
<athanor> dose anyone know how to fix it?
<noaXess> anybody using latest thunderbird 10 on latest kubuntu? right now i upgraded to tb 10 and cpu usage of tb is about 40-50% also in -safe-mode :(.. any idea?
<BluesKaj> noaXess . the latest thunderbird is 11.0 , but it could be beta ..it's very stable and lean on 12.04 , kde 4.8
<dies_irae> will kubuntu survive ?? I mean KDE is huge, is not like fluxbox.
<Ddpbf> dies_irae: KDE will survive, so as Kubuntu will
<dies_irae> ok
<Ddpbf> http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2012/02/07/how-kubuntu-did-not-change/
<Ddpbf> Kubuntu is not only KDE distributions
<Ddpbf> you could install it on all distros
<dies_irae> kubuntu should start its own enterprise, this distrimination is humiliating.
<dies_irae> like KDE is not suited for business??
<dies_irae> it's come to a time that 'ubuntu' no longer lives up to its high brow ideals.
<bakarat> i'm trying to make the switch from gnome to kde, but i was wondering, nautilus has an awesome "type" functionality where you can just randomly type a name which is searched locally, does dolphin have something equivalent?
<Kurdistan> bakarat, yes.
<bakarat> Kurdistan: by default, dolphin acts more like windows explorer where it remembers the last few letters, nautilus however shows it in a separate text box and even allows for backspace etc
<bakarat> i'm looking for the latter
<bakarat> if i can configure this somewhere, would be aweomse
<BluesKaj> dies_irae,  it's not kde that's having it's focus shifted, it"s kubuntu that's losing it's support by canonical
<dies_irae> exactly, that's insulting.
<dies_irae> it's basically saying that KDE as GUI solution is not good.
<Kurdistan> bakarat, was long time ago I used nautilus so I do not know what you exactly mean.
<bakarat> basically once you start typing, it pops up a floating text box which shows the text you just typed. you can backspace through the text, it also doesn't time out (i think). escape closes the popup text box again
<bakarat> currently the only feature i actually miss in my kde experience so far :P
<BluesKaj> bakarat,  there's an alternative file manager that allows searches called krusader
<bakarat> BluesKaj: ah, will have a look
<bakarat> BluesKaj: yup, that seems to do the trick, thanks! :)
<BluesKaj> bakarat,  yw
<badola_> Hello everyone, I am using Ubuntu 11.10, gnome interface. I am having a problem with quassel. It is not showing the nick list in the side of it. I have checked all the options but still didn't find the answer.
<badola_> any help or suggeston..??
<jessie> I'm not really familiar with Quassel.
<BluesKaj> badola_,  there's a #quassel chat , maybe they can help
<badola_> BluesKaj: please elaborate..
<chrischdi> Hey guys, im on Kubuntu Oneiric. I'd like to ask if it's possible to get the Daisy plasmoid always on top. I did add it to my activity, activated auto-hide but it stays behind my applications (like firefox).
<BluesKaj> badola_,  type  /join #quassel
<chrischdi> Does somebody know how to fix it?
<BluesKaj> chrischdi,  don't autohide
<BluesKaj> ok...stuff to do for a while , BBL
<chrischdi> is there no way to use this space and hide/show it like a normal panel?
<chrischdi> BluesKaj is there no way to use Daisy to act as panel
<chrischdi> with autohide
<J0linar> hi, got a weird problem, suddenly i can`t login in kubuntu, the login screen doesn`t appear and the K Startup Manager reports as fail any idea?
<Kurdistan> try startx
<J0linar> thats the thing  can`t even type something
<Kurdistan> try ctrl+alt then f6 or f7.
<J0linar> aye thx will do
<Kurdistan> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start  <<<--- may also work
<BluesKaj> J0linar,  ctl+alt +f1 , gets to a tty (terminal) then sudo service kdm start , or startx
<Kurdistan> sudo service kdm start <<--- maybe also work.
<J0linar> ty u both, will report if there is something
<J0linar> j0linar
<ckiewiet> hi
<ckiewiet> I just installed kubuntu; all the fonts are enormeous
<ckiewiet> they weren't huge during installation - what did I do wrong
<BluesKaj> ckiewiet,  kmenu>computer>system settings>application appearance>fonts
<ckiewiet> it says font size 9 for every font -- so I just decrease that to whatever seems best?
<jessie> ckiewiet: Yep.
<ckiewiet> right thanks
<BluesKaj> hmm, too bad he left , think his resolution setting is wrong
<chrischdi> Which application do you prefer as application dock? With daisy i can't use autohide.
<BluesKaj> chrischdi,  I just use the plasma panel , and use the "add to panel" option by right clicking on the app in the kmenu
<noaXess> BluesKaj: on mozilla website tb 10 is stabel.. 11 could be beta... you work on beta's?
<noaXess> no cpu performance is better.. think tb10 has made some index in beackgroud..
<BluesKaj> noaXess,  yes , so far so good
<noaXess> jep.. tb has indexed all messages.. said activity manager ;)
<BluesKaj> noaXess, x are you sure it's not nepomuk
<noaXess> BluesKaj: no.. nepomuk is down ;)..
<BluesKaj> what about akonadi
<noaXess> also dwn ;)
<noaXess> down.. ;)
<BluesKaj> ok
<noaXess> no it was tb... cause now, it is working normal.. and activity manager said that tb indexed about 30'000+ messages ;).. big tb ;)
<BluesKaj> ok, din't realize you saved so many
<noaXess> in my sent folder i store all outgoing messages since 2003 ;)..
<K350> any info on how to migrate from evolution to kmail?
<BluesKaj> !kmail | K350
<K350> what?
<BluesKaj> !info kmail
<ubottu> kmail (source: kdepim): full featured graphical email client. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.4+git111222-0ubuntu0.1 (oneiric), package size 1007 kB, installed size 3868 kB
<K350> ehm, yes, that's kmail...
<Rokixz> noaXess, please run thunderbird under terminal (konsole) and check what error it gives :)
<noaXess> Rokixz: no prob.. tb runs nor smoothly.. ;)
<noaXess> it has indexed all messages.. 30'000+ ;)
<endless123> is anyone here
<noaXess> no ;) LOL
<endless123> Hello everyone
<endless123> I have a question kinda new to using this program, but how does one help in Kubuntu packaging?
<chuckf> endless123: you'll get your best anser in #kubuntu-devel
<ubuntu> hej
<Madjimms> hi
<Madjimms> Can someone help me
<Daskreech> No idea
<Madjimms> How do I remove the stupid toolbar from Ubuntu 11.10? I already switched to Ubuntu Classic (Unity is horrible) but theres still a bar at the top
<Daskreech> Madjimms: Ah you may want #ubuntu
<Madjimms> I dunno, this is the thing that got me here
<Madjimms> hmm
<Madjimms> how do I connect to ubuntu page?
<Daskreech> Madjimms:  how did you get here?
<Daskreech> Hmm OK :)
<dhq> hey peopl e
<dhq> i have a quick question i installed kubuntu on my pc , my screen is 42 inches and have 180 resolution .
<dhq> how do i make things appear bigger with my current resolution
<Zevius> list
<endless123> thanks
<endless123> for the help
<ses1984> hi, just installed kubuntu and ran a script a used to run all the time before, that rsynced some stuff to a flash drive
<ses1984> it seems liek kubuntu is deferring the writes to the flash drive because when I rsync to it, the command completes instantly and I get no activity lights on the flash drive, but when i try to unmount it it takes forever
<ses1984> i dont know why it's doing this but i don't like it...i like to see rsync --progress --human-readable to see how long it's going to take
<qubes> I'd think this is controlled in /proc/sys/vm/dirty* somewhere and not really kubuntu spacific
<qubes> it's really that the OS is caching large amounts of data on removable devices which can be worrying
<qubes> it could also be controled by /proc/sys/kernel/io_delay_type ...
<Vako> booo
<Vako> anyone breathing?
#kubuntu 2012-02-09
<DaemonFC> I would, but they'd censor it
<Vako> lol
<Vako> any idea about this
<Vako> : GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com oneiric-backports Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Vako> ?
<FloodBotK1> Vako: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vako> :/
<DaemonFC> I've seen that before, I think it means your local copy of the signature is stuffed and you need to reinstall it
<Vako> ive tried every method ive seen and nothing
<DaemonFC> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11290186&postcount=2
<DaemonFC> that seemed to fix the same issue for someone else
<Vako> did that and nothing
<DaemonFC> if it works, you can probably delete "lists.old" when you're done
<DaemonFC> huh
<Vako> yah :/
<DaemonFC> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5
<DaemonFC> try that
<Vako> did that too
<piovisqui> Hi, I can't make firefox understand magnet links, either creating option in about config ou using the gconftool in ktorrent wiki. Is there another option?
<Vako> anyone awake?
<Darkwing> yes
<Daskreech> Vako: yes
<Vako> kubuntu not finding wireless connections :/
<Daskreech> Is it finding the wireless card?
<Vako> dont even know now
<Vako> im so pissed
<EvilResistance> Vako, pastebin the output of lspci
<EvilResistance> !pastebin | Vako
<ubottu> Vako: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Daskreech> Vako: that is open a terminal and type lspci then pastebin the output
<EvilResistance> ^ that
<Daskreech> :-)
<Vako> http://paste.ubuntu.com/834771/
<Daskreech> EvilResistance: ^^
<EvilResistance> yep
<EvilResistance> Vako, well, we know your system is detecting the wifi card: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 148f:3070 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2870/RT3070 Wireless Adapter
<EvilResistance> not sure on the compatibilty specs for those cards with Ubuntu/Kubuntu, kinda busy atm dealing with a project for work... :P
<Vako> :/
<Daskreech> EvilResistance: rt2870sta is the driver for it
<Daskreech> should have been detected if the kernel version is 2.6.30 or above
<EvilResistance> Daskreech, can you take over on the support with them confirming wifi can work on theirs?  i've got to finish this god-forsaken Sharepoint application by tomorrow, or i'm screwed
<Daskreech> Working on a god forsaken Sharepoint you may be scerwed already :)
<Daskreech> Vako: can you pastebin the output of lsmod ?
<EvilResistance> yeah... tell that to the state :/
<Daskreech> oh it's for the state
<EvilResistance> yes
<EvilResistance> i work for the state :p
<Vako> http://paste.ubuntu.com/834776/
 * Daskreech hands EvilResistance a "Don't follow me I'm screwed" T-Shirt
 * EvilResistance points at the tshirt he's wearing
<Daskreech> :-) Backup
<Daskreech> Vako: pastebin sudo iwconfig
<Vako> http://paste.ubuntu.com/834782/
<Daskreech> ok so that's all covered. What's the problem now?
<Vako> doesnt find wireless networks
<Daskreech> Vako: It can't see any ? where have you tried it?
<Vako> uh?
<Vako> wont even find mine
<Vako> so?
<Daskreech> Vako: hello?
<Daskreech> sorry my ISP's connection went flaky
<Daskreech> how is yours setup?
<Vako> what u mean
<Daskreech> What's required to connect to it?
<Vako> grrrr
<Daskreech> What's required to connect to it?
<Daskreech> :-)
<Vako> back Daskreech
<Daskreech> Thanks
<Vako> now where were we
<Vako> ?
<Daskreech> What's required to connect to your wirelss?
<Vako> wep key
<Vako> but this crap doesnt even find my wireless conn
<Vako> doesnt find anything
<Daskreech> what version of Kubuntu are you using?
<Vako> 11.10
<Daskreech> ok lets try something lowlevel just to see
<Daskreech> sudo iwconfig wlan0 scan
<Vako> iwconfig: unknown command "scan"
<Daskreech> whoops sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Vako> wlan0 No scan results
<Daskreech> Hmm
<Daskreech> Just checking you don't have a hardware switch turned off on the laptop (assuming it's a laptop)
<Vako> nah i dont
<Vako> its yhru vmware
<Vako> thru
<Daskreech> oh .. so this is in a virtual machine?
<Vako> yah
<Daskreech> Hmm Never tried that. Is it crucial that it connects to the wireless?
<Daskreech> or can you just use the host computer as a gateway ?
<Vako> need wireless
<Daskreech> Ok I'm not sure then how are you doing the bridge of the card from the host?
<Vako> finally
<Vako> made this shit work
<Vako> after about 8hrs
<Vako> lol
<EvilResistance> !language | Vako, for what its worth
<ubottu> Vako, for what its worth: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Vako> sorry EvilResistance
<Vako> had to vent it out
<Daskreech> What did you do?
<EvilResistance> no problem, but i'm a stickler for the rules, so forgive me if i seem condescending by pulling that on you...
<Vako> blacklist rt2870sta
<EvilResistance> its just my nature :p
<Vako> I understand
<Daskreech> Vako: Lol really? I was going to ask for your blacklist modules but figured it wouldn't make a difference if rt2800usb was loaded
<Vako> and back to no networks again
<Vako> :/
<Vako> Oh Lord :/
<jmichaelx> any reason why an acer netbook should not be used as a home server?
<DaemonFC> no, unless it has Vista7 Crippleware Edition on it that is
<DaemonFC> :)
<jmichaelx> eh, yea... win7 starter FTW
<DaemonFC> some do, but luckily there's a warning label
<jmichaelx> yes, it is known to cause cancer
<Vako> darn kdjdhyss,s
<Vako> now it doesnt connect saying BAD password hahahaha
<jmichaelx> fortunately it is about to get some chemo, then get either debian or ubuntu server
<DaemonFC> Surgeon General's Warning: Vista7 Crippleware Edition is known to cause cursing, spitting, punching holes in the wall next to you, an inability to change your desktop wallpaper, and eventually an extra $80 being spent on the upgrade
<DaemonFC> no, there's no reason you can't use it as a home server
<DaemonFC> it's not going to respond well to heavy workloads though, but that's just because they tend to come with ultra low power processors that are pretty weak
<DaemonFC> Windows would actively prevent you from using it in that role though
<DaemonFC> I'm surprised you can still find netbooks anywhere, Microsoft's trojan horse placeholder OS turned people off to the whole concept
<DaemonFC> they thought they were getting a deal and then had to turn around and lay out another $80 to get it to do anything useful
<DaemonFC> so major retailers are getting rid of them
<Vako> back to 0 again
<nafg> How do I "reboot" the whole kdepim/akonadi setup? It's pretty broken and I'd like to purge everything and install it with a clean slate.
<mib_tyv> hi, thunderbird is showing under packages that would be removed with apt-get's autoremove. how do i make the system see it as a normal package?
<DaemonFC> sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<DaemonFC> it should say marking as manually installed
<mib_tyv> I tried that. it gives me: "thunderbird is already the newest version.".
<DaemonFC> you could let it autoremove it then install it again
<DaemonFC> your profile would still be there
<mib_tyv> well, a --reinstall fixed it, so I'm happy. thanks.
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<yarik> Hello everyone!
<Daskreech> hi
<yarik> Can anyone help me with Warcraft 3? I've run it using Wine - and it works perfect, but after some time (minute or two) artefacts on screen appear
<yarik> don't know what to do :(
<Daskreech> #winehq
<yarik> thanks )
<manuel__> film 2011
<e333> i just installed kubuntu, it was doing its initial 300+ updates... it got 50% of the way through installing when it froze on "preparing to configure konsole"... everything was completely unusable so i had to to a hard-shutdown and now that ive restarted the update manager wont work saying its configuration is broken can anyone help?
<nafg> How do I "reboot" the whole kdepim/akonadi setup? It's pretty broken and I'd like to purge everything and install it with a clean slate.
<nafg> How do I "reboot" the whole kdepim/akonadi setup? It's pretty broken and I'd like to purge everything and install it with a clean slate.
<bng_> Hi, have a question about KDE no one in #KDE could answer nor could google
<bng_> last night while attempting to get polish special characters working in TTL, i somehow deleted english from the Country/Region and Language control panel
<bng_> now im stuck with polish KDE, anyone able to advise? thansk
<meanmommy> you can try clearing your .kde files
<meanmommy> maybe you can install english language package
<bng_> thans meanmommy. but i am unable to find an english language package
<bng_> since kdes default language IS english, im assuming
<bng_> ill tryin clearing the .kde files though
<meanmommy> i think this package language-pack-en
<meanmommy> but if you clear your .kde files all your configuration will be cleared
<meanmommy> including kdewallet
<meanmommy> and your wireless password
<bng_> actually i just found a british english language pack
<meanmommy> this is my first time in irc
<meanmommy> isnt there a package called language-pack-en
<bng_> language-pack-kde-en
<bng_> but its british english
<bng_> i guess i got it resolved, even though its 'british'
<bng_> thanks for your help
<meanmommy> yeah there arent much differences between american english and british english
<bng_> thanks again meanmommy
<meanmommy> you are welcome
<nafg> How do I "reboot" the whole kdepim/akonadi setup? It's pretty broken and I'd like to purge everything and install it with a clean slate.
<meanmommy> you can clear your .kde configuration
<meanmommy> but all your configuration will be reset to the defaults
<nafg> Was that to me?
<meanmommy> for all application not only akonadi
<meanmommy> yes it is for nafg
<nafg> Well that's a bit problematic!
<meanmommy> or you can reinstall akonadi and all the packages
<nafg> Right, so the question is: Exactly which packages
<meanmommy> do you have muon installed?
<meanmommy> in muon right click the akonadi package and click remove all
<meanmommy> click mark for removall
<meanmommy> well i find it easy to recreate my configuration
<meanmommy> look in the folders in .kde
<nafg> Is that sudo apt-get purge akonadi?
<meanmommy> you can try that
<meanmommy> your problem may lie in the depencies of akonadi
<meanmommy> so then run sudo apt-get autoremove
<meanmommy> to remove all the depencies of akonadi
<meanmommy> and then install akonadi
<nafg> No, autoremove would remove *dependents* of akonadi. Dependencies would have to removed before,
<nafg> .
<meanmommy> no when you run sudo apt-get remove akonadi
<meanmommy> it only remove the akonadi package
<meanmommy> autoremove removes the depencies
<meanmommy> not the dependents
<nafg> No way! That would leave you with a broken system!
<nafg> Let's prove it...
<meanmommy> well apt-get will never allow you to get a broken system
<meanmommy> when you remove akonadi all its dependents obviously have to be removed
<meanmommy> but its depencies do not have to be removed
<ramapte>  
<ramapte> here i have changed my name nafg
<ramapte> from meanmommy to ramapte
<nafg> Dependent means something that akonadi depends on. Dependency means that akonadi depends on it.
<ramapte> anyway apt-get protects you from having a broken system
<ramapte> dependent means some package that requires akonadi
<nafg> Ummm... kde-workspace depends on akonadi, so this is not an option.
<ramapte> anyway what is the problem with akonadi/kdepim
<ramapte> Does akonadi fail to start?
<ramapte> search the .kde directory for any files related with akonadi
<ramapte> and remove them
<ramapte> and see if your problem is solved
<ramapte> oops disconnected
<ramapte> and connected
<ramapte> Anybody has any problems with Kubuntu?
<Tm_T> ramapte: why asking?
<ramapte> Is this for support?
<ramapte> Since people are asking questions.
<Tm_T> this is for support, but if you need to ask do people have any problems, it makes me wonder (:
<ramapte> I was just wondering because nobody told any problems.
<Tm_T> ramapte: that usually means there isn't any (:
<Tm_T> ramapte: if you want help, try #ubuntu, there's plenty of users there too (:
<ramapte> But there are lots of people logged in.
<Tm_T> as always
<erinaceus_> Hi, I have a problems with my .xinitrc. I've accidently edited as root and later changed it back with all the permissions to my account. However when i Start my WM it doenst get loaded, any ideas?
<ikonia> erinaceus_: what makes you think it's not being loaded?
<ikonia> erinaceus_: the fact that your window manager starts suggests it is being used
<erinaceus_> The window manager isnt in there, but some small applications + conky that wont start
<erinaceus_> I thought .xinitrc was read after the XServer was already started?
<ikonia> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xinitrc
<ikonia> the archlinux wiki actually provides a really good explination of what it does
<erinaceus_> I'll have a look, thx
<voofer> Привет народ)
<voofer> тут есть кто нибудь?
<squidy> hello.. In proxy system settings when I try to configure proxy manually, username and password appear disabled.. Is there a way to configure my user and pass in kde?
<actarus> hello! Sorry everybody, I have a little problem with samba, i want to share the Music folder, with other computers, and i did, but I can't see the subfolders and files, can please somebody help me?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<gabinete> oi
<gabinete> galera preciso de ajuda para atualizar  o  kubuntu...
<gabinete> alguem me  ajude?
<Daskreech> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<jo-erlend> I thought I'd test the current state of Kubuntu Precise. Where can I get an image?
<gabinete> a imagem  que possuo é de 2007.
<aguitel> how install minimun kubuntu ? i am installing with minimal.iso
<gabinete> creio  que sim
<Daskreech> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<BluesKaj> jo-erlend,  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ ... also google is your friend
<jo-erlend> google is my friend? I don't even use Kubuntu. I was volunteering to test it.
<Tm_T> "google it" isn't a support answer /:
<BluesKaj> Tm_T, , how do you think I found the url ?  it's a hint for self help...
<ikonia> part of testing is having a bit of competency, if you can't figure out how to download the install media, I doubt your contribution to testing would be valid
<Tm_T> still, it's not support answer
<BluesKaj> Tm_T,  I gave him a hint on how to find the url by him self , even tho i posted it , I think that's support
<aguitel> how install minimun kubuntu ? i am installing with minimal.iso
<Tm_T> aguitel: hmm, what do you mean by minimum kubuntu?
<aguitel> minimal kde instalation
<BluesKaj> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bazhang> like plasma-desktop ?
<aguitel> yes
<cba123> Not sure why, but my dolphin won't show any contents.  If I do kdesudo dolphin it works, so I figured it would be settings.  I moved ~./kde/share/apps/dolphin/ to ~./kde/share/apps/dolphin-old/ and still nothing.  Any ideas?
<cba123> My "save as" window is crashing the same way.
<goolz> hello, i have a problem of spacing with my system tray: http://i.imgur.com/Dt1Yx.png
<BluesKaj> goolz, hmm , no cashew , kind of difficult to rezise without it
<ctothej> When I enable the Truecrypt background task in KDE, cpu usage goes to 100% (close to). Has anyone come across this before? This does not happen in other window managers (ie. gnome)
<eozoz> how to remove the green bars on the new version of kate? http://i.imgur.com/07ozU.png
<gabriele> cosa è questo programma?
<ChrisTOF> salut
<pericles> hi
<ChrisTOF> hi
<pericles> I am having some issues with KDE4
<pericles> when i am using okular
<pericles> i logoff
<ariisio> wth where am I
<theManag3R> aka. never used IRC b4
<pericles> =)
<theManag3R> so, umm, where am I? :D
<pericles> i don't know. Maybe, in your home?
<theManag3R> shiitt, I came to seek some master-guidance in Python but I'm guessing i'm totally lost?
<pericles> What's your problem?
<theManag3R> Well... Where should I start... Well, short version: I'm running certain tests using Eclipse and they work great. But when I'm returning my project to Gobling, it gives me only 54/150 points... My course assistant wasn't able to help me and the deadline is in 3 hours
<pericles> Isn't this a settup problem?
<pericles> If they work fine in Eclipse
<theManag3R> I have absolutely NO idea where the problem is. Even the assistant said that the code seems fine but he wasn't able to say anything else. And the deadline is in 3 hrs and my whole course depends on this one fucing project
<pericles> You can't use Eclipse in your course?
<pericles> Can't you*
<theManag3R> No, we have to return the projects to Goblin which, sometimes, can be quite tricky
<theManag3R> by projects I mean the .py files
<theManag3R> I tried to go to my courses IRC channel, but since my IRC skillz are none-existant I have no clue where I am
<theManag3R> is this even Finnish channel? :D
<pericles> =)
<pericles> No
<theManag3R> ok, nice one
<pericles> I think that is an international
<pericles> I'm from Brazil
<theManag3R> ok, so I failed
<pericles> No, you can negociate
<pericles> =)
<pericles> Sometime, a good talk can give you surpress
<pericles> And, i think most important is the code, no?
<pericles> relax man
<theManag3R> :d thanks for the effort dude, but I think I'm just gonna choke myself since I fail this course if I can't make this one
<pericles> What's your course?
<theManag3R> It's Groundcourse in Programming part 2 (Python)
<theManag3R> Or more like Programming Basic Course Part 2 (Python)
<pericles> Wow, man, python must most important, not the tool
<pericles> if you solved the problems in Eclipse
<pericles> your teacher must accept
<pericles> Have Eclipse in your course?
<pericles> Is your teacher a cool guy?
<theManag3R> Idk, most likely not
<theManag3R> I think he's a huge geek who laughs to a guys like me. Just like the guy sitting behind me
<pericles> =/
<pericles> But, it's only a tool! I hate your teacher now.
<BluesKaj> heh, usually those kind of geeks are i=one trick ponies , lots of knowledge about linux etc , but their social graces are usually non-existent, otherwise they wouldn't laugh
<pericles> Eclipse is a great tool. And, if you solved the problem... yeah, if he doesn't accept your code, he is a stupid man
<pericles> Computer science != you know use many tools
<theManag3R> the problem is, there like 300 students on this same course and it's impossible for him to check all the projects individually. that's why we need a tool like Goblin where to return the homeworks
<ayush> Is there a way I can make the bottom panel look and behave like it is in PCLinuxOS?
<pericles> hum
<pericles> isn't an encoding problem?
<pericles> invalid character?
<dewar> hello, does anyone know how to reinstall a display driver in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> dewar,  , which graphics card and driver are you using ?
<dewar> it says its an intel
<dewar> its on my laptop which is a samsung R520
<dewar> R530 sorry
<BluesKaj> dewar,  ok open a terminal and copy and paste this , lspci | grep VGA . then paste the output here.
<dewar> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<BluesKaj> ok dewar , why do you think a reinstall is needed
<dewar> when i move windows around the top bar flickers and i cant it
<dewar> also dosnt run smothly
<BluesKaj> dewar,  have you updated/upgraded with your package manager or apt-get , lately ?
<dewar> no, it happened after i ran a program in full screen
<dewar> should i do an apt-get update?
<BluesKaj> yes and upgrade ..what kubuntu version are you running?
<dewar> 4.7.4
<BluesKaj> that's your kde version , i mean the disto
<BluesKaj> lsb_release -a , in the terminal , will tell your kubuntu version
<sandy> Hello my fellow kubuntu inmates :-)
<sandy> I trust you are all doing well :-)
<dewar> hi, i did an update and upgrade and rebooted, and its still now working right, i have taken a sceen shoot of the window
<BluesKaj> yes sandy , altho we heard some sad news , the other day
<sandy> BluesKaj: What sad news is that ?
<sandy> BluesKaj: Well I hope things work out despite the sad news.
<BluesKaj> canonical has stopped kubuntu-devel paid support , leaving it up to volunteers
<theManag3R> are there any experts in Python?
<sandy> BluesKaj: Well on the upside Kubuntu has a very active user community and I don't really think Canonical withdrawing it's paid support will make much of a difference.
<sandy> BluesKaj: The reason I say this is because to the best of my knowledge there is only one paid developer that works on Kubuntu at this time.
<dewar> hi BluesKaj i got it working now, the display dirver crashed when i ran system settings
<dewar> i disabled the driver and then reanabled it
<dewar> and now its working
<sandy> BluesKaj: I think Kubuntu will get along just fine with the support of a good and helpful user community :-)
<sandy> Is there way to add a "Open in Terminal" right mouse click function under Kubuntu ? I know it's  option under Ubuntu gnome edition. Thank you for your thoughtful answers in advance :-)
<sandy> Is there way to add a "Open in Terminal" right mouse click function under Kubuntu ? I know it's  option under Ubuntu gnome edition. Thank you for your thoughtful answers in advance :-)
<DaemonFC> another landmine
<sandy> FloodBotk1 why did you mute me ?
<sandy> FloodBotk1: why did you mute me I was not disrespectful or abusive in any way.
<itgeo> hello guys, i install some pentest tools from another distro on kubuntu but i am not able to get the pentest menu in kmenu. They are all under Lost and Found menu
<itgeo> hello guys, i install some pentest tools from another distro on kubuntu but i am not able to get the pentest menu in kmenu. They are all under Lost and Found menu
<Aniar> is anyone having focus stealing issues suddenly today?
<Aniar> talking about it in #kde, but I updated today (only saw google-crome-stable in the update list), and suddenly I can't click to focus any window at all
<Aniar> I'm having a weird focus stealing (I assume) problem since ubuntu update this morning of google-chrome (which isn't running)...
<Aniar> I can't click and affect anything outside of the window that has mouse focus, but I *can* alt-tab and keyboard-activate other windows
<Aniar> I've changed focus stealing prevention to all 5 settings (off/low/medium/high/extreme), and have checked my window-specific rules (including the default xv rule, which I disabled temporarily)
<Aniar> have also changed the "focus follows mouse" settings to all 3 versions, both with stealing prevention set to "off" and "high", with no effect
<Aniar> ok, uninstalled google-chrome... problem went away on logoff/logon
<Aniar> uninstall
<Aniar> so... is it that the uninstall fixed it, or there's some setting that doesn't take effect immediately in kwin?
<rysiek|pl> guys
<rysiek|pl> idea
<rysiek|pl> KICKSTARTER for Kubuntu?
<rysiek|pl> I mean, seriously
<Tm_T> rysiek|pl: kickstarter?
<rysiek|pl> Tm_T: http://games.slashdot.org/story/12/02/09/1845249/double-fine-raises-700000-in-24-hours-with-crowdfunding
<Tm_T> rysiek|pl: I think the team didn't like the idea of collecting money
<rysiek|pl> Tm_T: oh?
<yofel> the work to organize the collecting and our needs for money don't fit. We need contributors more than money. As we're mostly loosing developer time, not infrastructure
<ahox> Hi, my system tray expands in size after each crash of plasma-desktop. Any idea why? See http://static.inky.ws/image/1268/image.jpg
<ahox> So far the only fix is to restart kde by doing an logout
<ezjd> Hello, anyone in Kubuntu team has tried Plasma Active ? In ARM?
<Promethes> how to enable ntp time synchronization in kubuntu 11.10 ?
<Kurdistan> yofel, :) here I am.
<yofel> Kurdistan: no idea if there's a fix, my workaround is setting GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1280x800x32 in /etc/default/grub. But you need to check your supported modes from the grub commandline with 'vbeinfo' first or that might make the system unbootable
<Kurdistan> kubuntu 12.04 LTS will be supported for 3 years?
<yofel> 5 years
<Kurdistan> yofel, okey same has ubuntu.
<yofel> I'm gone for a bit
<Kurdistan> yofel, I have done that. but thx anyway.
<em> What are the best ways for someone who is not exceptionally technical to contribute to the kubuntu project?
<BluesKaj> !testing
<ubottu> To test your hardware, you can use the packages memtest86+ (for memory, can be started from the !GRUB boot menu), smartmontools (for hard drives), cpuburn (which MIGHT damage your processor if cooling is not adequate!). Additionally, lm-sensors can be useful to monitor temperatures and fan speeds - See also !benchmark
<PhilRod_> em: (I know that these are true for kde in general, and I expect they're true for kubuntu too): depending on your skills and interests, writing documentation, translating guis and documentation, beta testing, bug triaging, writing promotional articles, donating money, producing artwork
<jimmy51_> I'm using the LiveCD to boot and test hardware on various models of HP servers.  When I boot a HP DL160G6 (onboard generic video) the monitor goes into power saving mode when the graphical session starts.  i'm using an ATEN kvm.
<jimmy51_> the problem does not occur when the monitor is directly connected.
<jimmy51_> i can hit ctrl alt f5 to switch to a text mode session to troubleshoot.  speaking of troubleshooting, where to i start ? :)
<BluesKaj> jimmy51_,  have you updated/upgraded lately...I have to ask, perhaps a driver upgrade is in order.
<jimmy51_> BluesKaj: it's just the stock 10.04 LTS LiveCD
<BluesKaj> graphics that is
<em> PhilRod_: Okay I will try to find out about that. I heard about bug triage in another channel also.
<jimmy51_> BluesKaj: scratch that... it's the 11.04 LiveCD
<BluesKaj> jimmy51_, my mistake..
<jimmy51_> BluesKaj: no prob.  i'm downloading various versions from 10.04 to current to test.  i really really hope it works in 11.10.
<PhilRod_> em: I guess you found this page already, but in case not: http://www.kubuntu.org/community/contribute
 * jimmy51_ sighs.  two hours to download.  
<jimmy51_> i'll resume in the morning.  have a nice day/evening/night everyone
<Derrickkubtest> do I need to install anything to get kubuntu to see my external hard drives?
#kubuntu 2012-02-10
<prower> hello everyone :> i hate to ask a question that's probably been brought up many times but i haven't seen a clear answer online yet...since canonical is pulling financial support for kubuntu, what does that mean for the future of the project? is kde/qt even still going to be available in the repositories? :/
<DaemonFC> prower: From what I've gathered, jridell hasn't been doing much for Kubuntu anyway since before 11.04 shipped
<DaemonFC> between Canonical "borrowing" him for other projects and that car crash late last year, Kubuntu has had to push two releases without much involvement from him
<DaemonFC> that's not a good thing, but on the flip side it shows that Canonical's involvement isn't essential for Kubuntu to continue (and it would be bad if it did need them to go on)
<DaemonFC> as for if there will be any more LTS releases, I'm not sure, but Xubuntu has pushed LTS releases without and official help from Canonical beyond what Kubuntu will be getting from now on
<DaemonFC> so it's likely that LTS releases will still happen
<DaemonFC> 12.04 LTS will definitely still be an LTS
<prower> DaemonFC: Hmm...not good news overall definitely, but hopefully you're right...there are a lot of great qt based projects out there, it'd be a shame for qt to become deprecated in ubuntu "proper"
<DaemonFC> it's at least no worse off than Lubuntu and Xubuntu are, and they manage
<prower> DaemonFC: that's a very good point as well, yes :> i haven't run lubuntu but the last xubuntu release i tried out was quite well done...i just prefer kde as an environment and qt as a development platform (that i'm learning the basics on :>)
<DaemonFC> if any project is so tied to one or two people in particular that it can't function without them, you should probably ask if you want to use it anyway
<mink> I want to install Kawai theme. I downloaded it from KDE-look.org. What do I do next? i tried moving folder to use/share/themes
<dies_irae> ei
<dies_irae> sound card not showing up in preferences
<dies_irae> wussup with that?
<dies_irae> anybody knows about this?
<dies_irae> was working damn fine!
<dies_irae> until I plugged the damn webcam
<dies_irae> ei
<dies_irae> anyone around?
<dies_irae> I think i know what happened, kubuntu asked me something about permanently remove some audio devices and  i thought it woas the webcam so I said yes.
<dies_irae> how to roll back this mistake?
<dies_irae> 'Do you want KDE to permanently forget about these devices?'
<DaemonFC> they should still be listed under the audio hardware setup tab
<dies_irae> how to re-add the hardware?
<dies_irae> I accidenaly clicked 'permanently remove devices'
<dies_irae> bad choice
<itgeo> hi, i created a file custom.menu how can i get the menu structure into my kmenu
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Oxymoron> Is it true Canoncial are going to unplug Kubuntu?
<Unit193> Oxymoron: No
<Oxymoron> Unit193: Read about it in the news earlier.
<Unit193> Not going to "unplug", just not funding it (just like how they aren't for L, X, and Edubuntu)
<Oxymoron> Unit193: I would like Canoncial to ONLY develop Kubuntu. It is Ubuntu that sucks. ubuntu is the only one out for the public that they announce. I am pretty sure very much would like Kubuntu more.
<Unit193> I won't comment on that, it's not on-topic either.
<Unit193> Oxymoron: http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2012/02/07/how-kubuntu-did-not-change/
<Oxymoron> Unit193: Ah thanks for the reading, was clear it up a little :)
<Unit193> Yep
<Oxymoron> Someday I hope Kubuntu is so stable and compatible with things like external devices, HDMI, new graphic cards, audio so I can throw away Windows for good.
<Oxymoron> It is so close to being awesome.
<Tm_T> Oxymoron: it has been stable and compatible for me for years (:
<Oxymoron> Tm_T: Well yes sorry kind of stable. But for me I got several problems with graphics, audio not working at all (pulseaudio/alsa problems), HDMI not working at all. Then not able to find iphone, mediastreamers etc.
<Oxymoron> Tm_T: For instance, my audio has manually need to be switched if I plug in headphones, USB speakers or HDMI audio. It should be switch automaticly IMO.
<Tm_T> Oxymoron: YMWV
<Oxymoron> Then I do not understand why not anyone repolish/redesign the Kickoff menu, it locks ridicolous and is very unefficent to browse between software launches. Lancelot and alternatives are not better.
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<zaxor> I need help updating Muon how do I go to the terminal and do it
<zaxor> sudo apt-get install Muon
<giantpune> hi, has anybody in here used a wiimote with kubuntu?  i am able to connect the wiimote and use it with multiple programs.  but i have some issue when i go to disconnect it.
<zaxor> hi folks I need help resetting muon
<giantpune> if i have used vmware and i disconnect a wiimote, my entire computer will freeze.  or if i have used a wiimote and disconnected it, and then start vmware, the computer will freeze
<giantpune> it doesnt happen if i do either vmware or disconnecting a wiimote or if i restart the computer in between using them.  but if i try to do both in the same sitting, it will lockup the computer completely
<zaxor> my muon keeps crashing can I get help on this please
<zaxor> my muon keeps crashing can I get help on this please
<zaxor> my muon keeps crashing can I get help on this please
<zaxor> Thread 1 (Thread 0x7f2beac4b780 (LWP 2970)):
<zaxor> [KCrash Handler]
<zaxor> #6  0x00007f2be9910a5e in QtPrivate::QStringList_contains (that=0x7fff1206e1d0, str=..., cs=Qt::CaseSensitive) at tools/qstringlist.cpp:318
<zaxor> #7  0x000000000042416b in contains (cs=Qt::CaseSensitive, str=..., this=0x7fff1206e1d0) at /usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qstringlist.h:171
<zaxor> #8  ApplicationWindow::populateViews (this=0x2332a20) at /build/buildd/muon-1.2.1/installer/ApplicationWindow.cpp:229
<zaxor> #9  0x000000000042771c in ApplicationWindow::qt_metacall (this=0x2332a20, _c=QMetaObject::InvokeMetaMethod, _id=<optimized out>, _a=0x7fff1206e7a0) at /build/buildd/muon-1.2.1/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/installer/ApplicationWindow.moc:113
<FloodBotK1> zaxor: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<schnelle> zaxor: it is a known problem but even a muon developer doesn't know why it is crashing
<schnelle> for me it never crashed
<zaxor> thank you for an answer
<zaxor> how do I update my system than
<schnelle> you can try to reset muon to its defaults with removing muons config files in
<schnelle> /.kde/share/config
<schnelle> remove muonrc file
<schnelle> and then start muon
<FloodBotK1> schnelle: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<schnelle> did you try from konsole sudo apt-get update
<schnelle> and then sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<zaxor> thank you shnelle
<zaxor> opps schnelle
<schnelle> zaxor: what is your user name on your computer? I will type you few commands and you just copy/paste them to konsole :)
<zaxor> zaxor
<schnelle> ok
<schnelle> rm /home/zaxor/.kde/share/config muon-installerrc
<zaxor> cannot remove `muon-installerrc': No such file or directory
<schnelle> rm /home/zaxor/.kde/share/config/muon-installerrc
<schnelle> sorry it was typo mistake
<schnelle> rm /home/zaxor/.kde/share/config/muonrc
<schnelle> rm /home/zaxor/.kde/share/config/muon-updaterrc
<schnelle> these 3 commands should work
<zaxor> I think they did
<schnelle> now try
<zaxor> atleast they did not give me an error
<schnelle> sudo apt-get update
<schnelle> does it work?
<zaxor> no
<zaxor> should I try a reboot
<zaxor> done
<schnelle> I don't know how experienced are u with konsole
<zaxor> not at all
<schnelle> when you use commands with sudo you have to enter your password
<schnelle> but you will not see what you are typing
<zaxor> yes I got that part
<schnelle> just type the pass and hit enter
<zaxor> yes sir did that
<schnelle> so does this command work: sudo apt-get update   ?
<zaxor> yes it did and it said done
<zaxor> after a long list
<schnelle> ok now sudo apt-get upgrade
<schnelle> if there are updates it will tell you and you answer with y ( y is for yes)
<zaxor> Reading state information... Done
<zaxor> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<schnelle> zaxor: ok. your system is up to date
<schnelle> you can update muon to newest version
<zaxor> thanks schnelle I appreciate that
<schnelle> i hope it will not crash
<schnelle> it is not crashing on my system
<zaxor> me too but no muon is sad
<schnelle> to update muon:
<schnelle> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:echidnaman/qapt
<schnelle> sudo apt-get update
<schnelle> sudo apt-get upgrade
<zaxor> now that is doing something
<zaxor> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<zaxor> is the last line before I get the standard prompt again
<schnelle> zaxor: yes it is updating muon to newest version
<schnelle> you did all 3 commands i wrote above, correct?
<zaxor> yes sir I believe so
<cypr1nus> hello, everyone. How is it called app that notifies about new mail or messages from kopete? it's very helpfull but i cannot find it in my distro
<zaxor> yeah the software center works let me try the others
<schnelle> zaxor: yay! :)
<zaxor> package manager works yeah
<zaxor> but I cannot locate the updater where is it
<schnelle> cypr1nus: maybe message indicator? you can check it in system tray settings
<schnelle> zaxor: hit alt+f2 and type update
<schnelle> it should appear
<cypr1nus> schnelle: i'll find it, thank you ;]
<zaxor> what is the proper name for it as that did nothing
<schnelle> it appears as muon update manager at my system
<schnelle> cypr1nus: right click on system tray>system tray setting
<zaxor> nope that didn't work either
<schnelle> and then you should find it
<schnelle> zaxor: go to muon package manager and type muon
<schnelle> and see if muon-updater is installed
<cypr1nus> schnelle: yep, just found it. In kubuntu i had an envelope icon, but maybe it's just an icon issue, and the app in the background is the same
<zaxor> yes it says it is installed
<zaxor> okay by me it is moun-updater and it worked
<zaxor> how can I make sure it goes somewhere in the apps so I can use it
<schnelle> zaxor: reboot you system :) and then try typing in menu or in krunner (alt+f2 for krunner) muon
<schnelle> and muon updater should appear
<zaxor> okay thanks man appreciate it
<schnelle> zaxor: for updating you can use muon package manager
<zaxor> nope not to be found though when I type it is there
<zaxor> nope not to be found though when I type it is there
<schnelle> zaxor: I think it is not intended to be found in menu. system automaticly checks for update and if there are updates it notifies you in system tray
<zaxor> ah thanks yours isn't there either
<schnelle> also you can update your system from muon package manager
<schnelle> open package manager and there is button "check for update"
<schnelle> where there are updates button "full upgrade" apear
<schnelle> when there are updates button "full upgrade" apear
<zaxor> okay thanks again I appreciate that
<schnelle> no problem
<schnelle> injoy freedom (kubuntu) :)
<Fudge> anyone have gnome-orca installed with qt-at-spi
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<canis__> in what folder are icons for add on programs kept?  Say for libre office?
<tsimpson> canis__: normally (somewhere) in /usr/share/icons or /usr/share/pixmaps
<canis__> thanks
<midbifroid> hi
<midbifroid> can any help me?
<Kurdistan> midbifroid, bring it on.
<bazhang> midbifroid, with what
<midbifroid> i want to active 2 monitors
<Kurdistan> midbifroid, graphical card?
<midbifroid> 2 graphics
<midbifroid> 2 ati radeon both
<midbifroid> but i havent /etc/Xorg.conf
<midbifroid> i installed the oficial ati driver and... i had to reinstall kubuntu
<Kurdistan> midbifroid, do you use open or closed ati?
<midbifroid> no idea :S
<midbifroid> i supose  3ºsoftware
<midbifroid> i tried X +xinerama in root mode console
<midbifroid> and throws that error
<Kurdistan> midbifroid, do you want to create new xorg.conf?
<midbifroid> can not lock file in /tmp/.tX0-lock
<midbifroid> i have no more tricks :S
<midbifroid> command aticonfig does not exists
<midbifroid> i have... nothing :S
<midbifroid> nothing o nothinf
<designbybeck> I wanted to give a kudos to ALL of you that work on KDE and Kubuntu
<designbybeck> I put it on my Dell mini netbook, and am very surprised how well it works
<midbifroid> what package is to install the command "aticonfig" ?
<designbybeck> the only problem I have right now is it crashes when I tr to do an update
<midbifroid> or to install xinerama good
<midbifroid> i think to clone the monitor in Xorg.conf, but file not exists
<Kurdistan> midbifroid, 1. ctrl+alt+f1 2. sudo service kdm stop 3. sudo X -configure  4. sudo service kdm start 5. Open terminal and write: kdesudo dolphin 6. Move xorg.conf.new from your home direct. to /etc/X11/ and rename xorg.conf.new to xorg.conf
<Kurdistan> restart your computer
<Kurdistan> that will make a new xorg.conf
<midbifroid> sudo service kdm stop : unknown instance (i am in recovery root mode) ???
<Kurdistan> midbifroid, do exactly the way I writed.
<midbifroid> X -configure : running..
<Kurdistan> first ctrl+alt+f1
<midbifroid> yes i am in the first console
<Kurdistan> then follow 2-6
<midbifroid> i know
<midbifroid> but X -configure throws could nock create lock file in /tmp/.tX0-lock
<Kurdistan> midbifroid, sounds like drivers are bad or not correctly removed
<midbifroid> i ve indstalled xorg ati driver
<Kurdistan> midbifroid, from ati homepage or from jockey?
<midbifroid> installed by default
<midbifroid> was here yert
<midbifroid> yet
<midbifroid> the second card is ATI Raedon 6800 (PowerColor) that not works and the firs card (integrated) is Ati Radeon 4250 (working)
<Kurdistan> midbifroid, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep 'Driver'
<midbifroid> file not exists
<midbifroid> is the most strange
<midbifroid> i ve not this file
<Kurdistan> midbifroid, okey, you do not have any xorg.conf
<Kurdistan> midbifroid, thats okey.
<Combatjuan> Hello.  I'm trying to enable desktop effects in kde4.  When I try and enable them I get a message saying they failed to load.  Looking at .xsession-errors I see "Couldn't find framebuffer configuration for depth 32 (no ARGB GLX visual)!".
<Kurdistan> midbifroid, open command line type xrandr
<midbifroid> xrandr : cant open displat ... should i go start session?
<Combatjuan> I'm using the blob nvidia driver, kde 4.8, xorg 1:7.6, on kubuntu.
<Combatjuan> My Xorg.0.log has no errors and none of the warnings seem relevant.  My screen sections in Xorg.conf have depth '24' and if I try and change them to '32' it says they are unsupported.
<Kurdistan> Combatjuan, have you tried kwin --replace
<Combatjuan> If I run glxinfo and look through the list of GLX Visuals, none of them have depth 32, but I don't really understand who is demanding that they be 32.  From everything that I've read, compositing should expect 24.
<Combatjuan> Kurdistan: I have not.
<Kurdistan> try.
<midbifroid> Kurdistan wait i m going to star session
<midbifroid> i was talking from another pc
<Combatjuan> Kurdistan: Ok.  It gives some information about my nvidia driver, and then I get the same 3 errors (starting with no ARGB GLX visual, then failed to initialize compositing, then a link to techbase.kde.org)
<Kurdistan> Combatjuan, glxinfo | grep render  give information
<Kurdistan> paste it to pastebin
<Kurdistan> glxinfo | grep render  <<--- this is the command line
<Combatjuan> http://paste.kde.org/263066/
<Kurdistan> looks fine. now last command: kwin --replace & disown
<midbifroid> ok going on
<midbifroid> i sudo services kdm stop
<midbifroid> OK!
<Kurdistan> midbifroid, sorry helping Combatjuan wait sec.
<midbifroid> X -configure OK but errors
<midbifroid> okis
<Combatjuan> Kurdistan: http://paste.kde.org/263072/  Nope, sorry.
<midbifroid> what command is to list the file content? used with | more
<Combatjuan> midbifroid: cat?
<midbifroid> oks
<Kurdistan> Combatjuan, https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=123715
<Combatjuan> Kurdistan: Yeah, I've seen that one.  But I've also seen counter-claims that people can use Xinerama and nvidia with desktop effects on the newer drivers.  I'll see if I can find one.
<Combatjuan> Twinview is not an option because I have 3 monitors.
<Kurdistan> Combatjuan, maybe "Okay, I fixed it. The problem was that I had XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS environment variable set to "1". Unsetting it fixed the problem and now I get working OpenGL compositing with KDE 4.1."
<Combatjuan> Kurdistan: I've seen that as well.  I assumed they meant as an environment variable?  $ env | grep XLIB give me nothing.
<Kurdistan> Combatjuan, try alt+f2 (krunner)
<Kurdistan> then copy/paste
<Kurdistan> env  KWIN_COMPOSE=O kwin --replace
<Combatjuan> Kurdistan: Seems to have done the same thing as running kwin --replace.  So after krunner I ran it in a konsole and again received the output I pasted before.
<Kurdistan> Combatjuan, hmm it can på driver-related
<Kurdistan> I can not get effects working in 290.* nvidia drivers
<Kurdistan> I am running latest beta driver
<Combatjuan> Kurdistan: Also with Xinerama?
<Kurdistan> Combatjuan, no, with twinview.
<Combatjuan> Kurdistan: Yeah, mine is (I think) the latest beta driver.  It was at the top of the list yesterday for Linux 64.  Though there is a newer one on windows (295).
<Combatjuan> Kurdistan: Alas, I can get compositing to work with twinview.  But I would have to toss out a monitor.
<Kurdistan> Combatjuan, I am using 295.17
<midbifroid> Kurdistan now i have the file xorg.conf in etc/X11 :) bur some errors in x -configure, now waiting :)
<Kurdistan> Combatjuan, have you looked to .xsession-errors ?
<Kurdistan> midbifroid, hope it works for you.
<Combatjuan> Kurdistan: I can't find the 295 driver for linux 64 (GeForce 200 series, English US).  I'm looking at http://www.geforce.com/Drivers/Beta.  Can you post a link to download it?
<Combatjuan> Kurdistan: Yeah, .xsession-errors has the same error message as kwin --replace is giving me plus various nepomuk, soprano, and other silly errors.
<Kurdistan> Combatjuan, yes I can: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=cecdcf11693308398de1ef1fd177e5a9&t=122606
<BluesKaj> Combatjuan,  for what it's worth my older nvidia 7600gt is using the nvidia-current driver which is the 290 ... yes the 295 is W7 driver atm, but it's not recommended even for dev OS like 12.04 which I'm running ...nvidia-current is your best bet
<jimmy51_> when i boot the livecd, it makes it to the graphical portion and my monitor goes to sleep.  i can hit ctrl-alt-f5 to get text only (the system is running) but it appears graphics aren't working.  what should i do?
<Combatjuan> Kurdistan: Thanks.  I'll give that a try.  Hmmm...  Ok, nvidia-current wasn't giving me any love either.  I guess I'll poke it some more.  Might be back later.  Again, thanks so much for the help.
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, :) I compiled 295.17 with  buntu specs. :P
<Kurdistan> Combatjuan, have you tried the legacy nvidia drivers?
<BluesKaj> Kurdistan,  well , no matter , it's still a bleeder , espacially on 11.10
<Combatjuan> Kurdistan: I have not.  I got the impression reading forums that the older ones explicitly don't work with Xinerama.
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, true, but the only one working for me at the moment.
<Combatjuan> Kurdistan: Should I be installing 32 bit open gl libs with the blob installer?  Or is that almost certainly completely orthogonal to this problem?
<Kurdistan> Combatjuan, try to install 173.* (legacy)
<Kurdistan> maybe it would work
<Combatjuan> Kurdistan: I'll try that as well.  But probably not until the end of the day.  If I fail you'll probably see me about this time Monday.  (-8
<Kurdistan> Combatjuan, I hope it will be fixed.
<Kurdistan> if I am online I will try help you
<Combatjuan> Actually you probably won't.  My wife was due with our second child 3 days ago and still hasn't popped.  But I'll bet I'm not around Monday.
<Combatjuan> Kurdistan: Are you paid support or just generally awesome?
<Kurdistan> Combatjuan, :) daddy.
<Kurdistan> Combatjuan, not paid. I am only liking kubuntu.
<Combatjuan> Kurdistan: Well have a great day and a nice weekend.
<Kurdistan> Combatjuan, you to. take care.
<Kurdistan> jimmy51_, do you have hybrid card?
<BluesKaj> Combatjuan,  we're all volunteers here
<jimmy51_> Kurdistan: it's the standard VGA adapter on an HP Proliant DL 160 G6
<jimmy51_> (server)
<Kurdistan> jimmy51_, again graphical card?
<midbifroid> X :1 +xinerama (and monitor 2 lights on) but nothing :D its a great step
<jimmy51_> Kurdistan: maybe a MGA-G200E.  windows just says standard VGA.
<jimmy51_> Kurdistan: (by matrox)
<Kurdistan> jimmy51_, lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Kurdistan> jimmy51_, this is not windows support channel.
<Kurdistan> midbifroid, great :).
<midbifroid> monitor 2 disconnected, but, detected as DVI-0 :(, know it have 2 connectors 1 vga and 1 hdmi, but i want not to use hdmi, only vga
<Kurdistan> midbifroid, install arandr
<midbifroid> what next step Kurdistan ?
<midbifroid> xrandr ?
<midbifroid> arandr?
<Kurdistan> arandr is xrandr gui
<midbifroid> oks
<Kurdistan> midbifroid, sudo apt-get install arandr
<midbifroid> ready
<midbifroid> no vga detected
<midbifroid> 2º vga sorry
<Kurdistan> you should be able to enable/disable
<midbifroid> no i can not
<midbifroid> i only have VGA-0 and DVI-0 (untouchable), but it must be VGA-0 VGA-1
<midbifroid> 1º card is VGA, 2º card is VGA+HDMI
<Kurdistan> midbifroid, xrandr --output S-video --same-as VGA-0
<Kurdistan> midbifroid, when you write xrandr
<midbifroid> not fund but: xrandr --output DVI-0 --same-as VGA-0
<Kurdistan> what kind of output do you get?
<midbifroid> no erros
<midbifroid> but no mesages
<midbifroid> simple ok
<midbifroid> still can not active dvi-0/vga-1
<midbifroid> is my linux knowing that my 2º card have 2 connectors ?
<midbifroid> i think not
<Kurdistan> midbifroid, lspci -nn | grep VGA
<midbifroid> null
<midbifroid> 0 lines
<midbifroid> o surry
<midbifroid> case sensitive
<midbifroid> yeah 2 atis
<midbifroid> oooooh
<midbifroid> thats the problem
<Kurdistan> midbifroid, how can you have 2 ati cards in one computer?
<midbifroid> Ati Radeon HD 6800 PowerColor is detected as AMD Radeon HD 6500
<Kurdistan> sudo aticonfig --initial   <<<----- what do you get when you run this
<midbifroid> aticonfig : command not found
<jimmy51_> Kurdistan: xforcevesa noapic irqpoll got it to boot
<midbifroid> i never had to buy that card :S
<jimmy51_> Kurdistan: not sure which of those (or a combo)... i guess i'll have to experiment
<midbifroid> i dont think about 2 cars of same brand
<Kurdistan> jimmy51_, great. :)
<Kurdistan> jimmy51_, if you wanted to save remenber sudo kate /etc/default/grub
<jimmy51_> Kurdistan: yeah... i'm relieved.
<Kurdistan> and make the change and then sudo update-grub
<jimmy51_> Kurdistan: i think it will be more complex than that... since this is a livecd and not an installed environment.
<Kurdistan> jimmy51_, okey then you do not need it.
<jimmy51_> Kurdistan: to top it off, i've actually got it PXE booting, mounting NFS share, and then booting.  i'll have to dig around for where the grub config is again.
<Kurdistan> jimmy51_, good lyck.
<Kurdistan> midbifroid, have you looked for drivers in jockey
<Kurdistan> any avaible for you?
<midbifroid> what is jockey? sorry
<jimmy51_> Kurdistan: thanks... the livecd is cool but not too many people customize it (or at least not enough to leave a plethora of forum posts pointing to how to do stuff).  it's all old fashioned investigation.  have a good one.
<Kurdistan> midbifroid, alt+f2 and then type: jockey
<Kurdistan> enter
<midbifroid> password?
<midbifroid> who is jockey !! what are he doing in my pc? XD lol
<Kurdistan> midbifroid, no password should be asked.
<midbifroid> yea
<midbifroid> password
<midbifroid> problem
<tsimpson> log in first ^ then type commands
<midbifroid> is asking for password
<tsimpson> use your username and password to login
<midbifroid> ok
<tsimpson> hold on (reading backlog), are you at a TTY?
<tsimpson> or just running a command from the runner
<Kurdistan> Tscheesy_, tty.
<midbifroid> i found aticonfig
<Kurdistan> midbifroid, install it :).
<midbifroid> in /usr/lib/fglrx/bin/aticonfig
<midbifroid> is installed here i dont know why
<midbifroid> but : No supported adapters detected
<Kurdistan> midbifroid, systemsettings and then screen
<Kurdistan> have you tried active that way?
<midbifroid> tsimpson i was in TTY2
<midbifroid> how ?
<Kurdistan> alt+f2 type systemsettings
<Kurdistan> enter
<Kurdistan> then you have section with hardware
<Kurdistan> there it should be monitor/screen/display
<midbifroid> oky
<midbifroid> Sreen and monitor
<midbifroid> it apears 2
<midbifroid> the second inactive
<midbifroid> and intouchable
<Kurdistan> midbifroid, maybe thats the name, I am not using english kubuntu.
<midbifroid> the second monitor can not be actived, and appears as DVI-0 not as VGA-1
<Kurdistan> midbifroid, out of ideas.
<midbifroid> is detected as ati hd 6500 but is 6800
<midbifroid> :S
<midbifroid> and xinerama?
<Kurdistan> maybe if you tweak in xorg.conf
<midbifroid> i think about copy screen in the file
<midbifroid> but
<midbifroid> it already exists
<Kurdistan> kdesudo kate /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Kurdistan> kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf <<-- sorrry should be like this.
<midbifroid> ok
<midbifroid> section device Card0 ok ati working
<midbifroid> pci:1:5:0
<Kurdistan> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf <<--- can you pass this information to us? use pastebin.
<midbifroid> ok
<midbifroid> http://pastebin.com/BKyh9WKw
<midbifroid> i think the problem may be in the BusID "PCI:2:0:0" but i dont understand the parts of that nomenclature
<midbifroid> in the bios i confiured interal graphics , has something to do?
<midbifroid> it was necesary to have 2 screens in windows7
<Kurdistan> midbifroid, you have hybrid card?
<midbifroid> what means with hybrid ?
<Kurdistan> some vendors let you disable one in the bios
<midbifroid> vga+hdmi ?
<Kurdistan> midbifroid, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<midbifroid> the internal graphics mode option in bios
<midbifroid> there are 4 options
<midbifroid> 1) gfx0-gpp-igfx-pci
<midbifroid> 2) gpp-gfx0-igfx-pci0
<midbifroid> 2) pci-gfx0-gpp-igfx
<midbifroid> 3 sorry
<midbifroid> 4) igfx-gfx0-gpp-pci (the only mode that i can have 2 screens in windows7)
<midbifroid> really i dont understand this at all, but i think it is selector between internal graphicx / card1 /card 2 / etc...
<Kurdistan> midbifroid, does type of cards I am not so good at.
<Kurdistan> I hope some one else can help
<Kurdistan> midbifroid, you can read the link I posted, maybe it will help.
<midbifroid> :S i am going to restart 3 times trying other graphics mode, and i tell you , ned i to do something before? like remove xorg.conf etc..
<midbifroid> the idea is set linux able to autodetect screens
<midbifroid> i think with xorg.conf it is no autodetect, so i really dont understand xD
<midbifroid> ok reading the link
<Kurdistan> midbifroid, you can backup xorg.conf
<Kurdistan> if you are making some change in bios
<Kurdistan> kdesudo dolphin and go to xorg.conf and rename it to xorg.conf.old. then you can bring it up if you need it later by undo.
<midbifroid> screen flashing when using only the 2º vga
<midbifroid> U_U i suspect since i bought it, i thought "dont buy same graphic"
<midbifroid> ei dont flashing, working but only the 2º sceen
<midbifroid> now the first graphic dont work, now backwards xD
<midbifroid> now detecting 3 cards
<BluesKaj> midbifroid,  what path is your xorg.conf  ... /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<midbifroid> yes BluesKaj but now it is disabled, i renamed xorg.conf._back
<midbifroid> now i have HDMI-0 (disabled) DVI-0 (disabled) and VGA-0 current
<BluesKaj> ok midbifroid . i was wondering if xorg was still in the same path ...I don't have an xorg.conf
<midbifroid> every second i understand less
<midbifroid> :D
<midbifroid> well im going to try next opcion, 2 options left
<midbifroid> loooool
<midbifroid> in this option i have zero monitors
<midbifroid> xDD
<midbifroid> well there is no more options
<midbifroid> i m going to suicide :) thanks Kurdistan
<midbifroid> there is not remedy to active the damn ati raedon hd 6800 powercolor
<midbifroid> bye
<pangolin> I just ran apt-get update; apt-get upgrade and 3 packages: libssl1.0.0 libssl1.0.0:i386 openssl were upgraded. What I want to know is why both i386 and x64 packages got installed for libssl?
<tsimpson> pangolin: maybe you have some (32-bit) application which requires the 32-bit version of the package
<pangolin> tsimpson: I just did install a few days ago with the 64bit iso.. I don't believe I installed anything 32bit
<pangolin> a clean install*
<pangolin> tsimpson: not that important, just noticed it because it was so few packages and it peaked my interest :)
<pangolin> tsimpson: is there a command I can run to find out what 32bit packages I may have installed?
<tsimpson> I used to use aptitude to see why something is installed, ie "aptitude why <package>", only just noticed I haven't installed it yet
<tsimpson> pangolin: oh, apt apparently does it too, try "apt-cache rdepends libssl1.0.0:i386"
<pangolin> ah, flashplugin-installer is the culprit
<pangolin> thanks for the info tsimpson :)
<tsimpson> no problem, nice to know apt-cache has rdepends too, now I don't need to install aptitude :)
<reisi> hi everyone, running 11.10: an app is nicely filling up $HOME/.xsession-errors: it's now 20GB; does anyone have any tips on which might be causing it, or how can i find out? i'm trying to do uniq -c .xsession-errors |sort -n to find out something about it, but at a glance, didn't seem that descriptive
<reisi> i'm up to date with mostly default repositories
<reisi> apparently uniq -c |sort -n does not scale too well :D
<reisi> /does not scale too well/is not web scale/
<reisi> could i somehow truncate the file even when lsof reports there are a lot of process that have the file open?
<tsimpson> reisi: you could do that, sure
<reisi> tsimpson: if i just unlink it will consume hard disk space (which i don't currently have)
<tsimpson> reisi: if you unlink it, then the space will become available again, same with truncation
<reisi> tsimpson: hmm, it seemed to continue consuming 20GB until i logged out (killed the processes)
<reisi> truncate did however immediatedly release free space
<reisi> knotify4: gstreamer criticals and warnings, there's nothing else
<reisi> written out at 20MBps
<reisi> it must be damn kmail trying to complain that it has again lost the imap connection; does knotify4 handle those notifications?
<reisi> i tried to stop akonadi, now knotify4 still uses one core and writes out at 20MBps
<tsimpson> kontify4 is the general KDE notification system (I think), so any kind of notification would probably go via knotify
<Tm_T> reisi: knotify gstreamer, how akonadi has to do with those two? (:
<reisi> Tm_T: i noticed that akonadi runs the mail checking processes (or at least, those were prefixed by "akonadi"); mail checking is the only one giving me notifications
<reisi> though, currently there are no notifications either
<Tm_T> reisi: I wonder if killing knotify makes any difference
<reisi> i'm only running konsole..
<reisi> Tm_T: well i can sustain this level of use; if anyone would have an idea on how to proceed i could get a bugreport filed
<reisi> in ps uxf report no other process than konsole and knotify4 have any significant runtime either
<Tm_T> reisi: I believe knotify will get respawned if it's killed
<reisi> just killed SIGTERM'd it, not at least yet
<reisi> starting ktorrent spawns the knotify4
<reisi> no immediate problems
<reisi> Tm_T: do you know what knotify4 does? is the notifications or filesystem events?
<Tm_T> reisi: notifications, including sounds, popups, running commands on events if you like, or do simple logging
<Tm_T> it's quite configurable
<reisi> well.. i'll need to try to figure out how i made this runaway situation happen again; this was not the first time
<Tm_T> reisi: suspend?
<reisi> Tm_T: no
<Tm_T> hmmm
<reisi> Tm_T: uptime is over a week
<Newboy> espa;ol
<Newboy> esp
<Tm_T> !es | Newboy
<ubottu> Newboy: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ses1984> hi, just installed kubuntu and ran a script a used to run all the time before, that rsynced some stuff to a flash drive
<ses1984> it seems liek kubuntu is deferring the writes to the flash drive because when I rsync to it, the command completes instantly and I get no activity lights on the flash drive, but when i try to unmount it it takes forever
<ses1984> i dont know why it's doing this but i don't like it...i like to see rsync --progress --human-readable to see how long it's going to take
<BluesKaj> ses1984,  dunno anything about rsync , but if the flash drive is empty why not just copy the files over
<ses1984> it's not empty, and even if it was rsync can be way faster if the data is compressible
<ses1984> this also happens if i use the gui to drag files to the drive. it seems like the transfer takes place instantly, but nothing actually happened until you try to unmount the drive.
<ses1984> if you wait long enough, sometimes 5 seconds or sometimes a minute, it seems like the activity lights blink and it starts to actually do the file op
<BluesKaj> ses1984,  does rsync need a client side app ?
<ses1984> if you don't know what rsync is i suggest you google it. it's amazing
<ses1984> it's indispensible
<designbybeck_> reading up on rsync now, seems pretty cool ses1984
<Toctiz> is kubuntu better than ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> !better | Toctiz
<ubottu> Toctiz: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Toctiz> so er dies kubuntu have more of a "desktop" than ubuntu
<Toctiz> does*
<designbybeck_> Toctiz: I've used Ubuntu for 3 years and checked in on Kubuntu every now and then, but am using Kubuntu now on my netbook and loving it so far
<BluesKaj> Toctiz,  try kubuntu and find out , you can burn a live-cd
<BluesKaj> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<designbybeck_> it is running very smooth for me on this lil' netbook
<Toctiz> good enougth for me
<designbybeck_> i find it more overall polished and feature rich
<Toctiz> yes i like a desktop
<Toctiz> does it have wubi
<designbybeck_> i would not recommend wubi
<BluesKaj> wubi only runs on windows
<designbybeck_> for best results just do a dual boot install
<Toctiz> yes i have windows can it be installed along side?
<BluesKaj> it's not really a good linux-experience
<designbybeck_> correct Toctiz
<BluesKaj> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Toctiz> isn't that for ubuntu*
<designbybeck_> works the same Toctiz
<Toctiz> oh ok
<designbybeck_> they are both 'buntu
<designbybeck_> Ubuntu uses the Gnome/Unity desktop Kubuntu uses KDE
<Toctiz> ok
<Guest1826> hey
<designbybeck_> hello Guest1826
<Guest1826> w
<sila> u ok
<sila> heyyy
<sila> what's the topic?
<sila> j
<sila> g
<sila> talk man
<sila> I'm going
<sila> its too boring
<BluesKaj> sil this is a kubuntu support cahannel , it's not meant for chit chat , if you a question regarding kubuntu then please ask your question
<BluesKaj> good , too late , but good
<jimmy51_> Kurdistan: got it.  easier than i thought... the grub boot options are in the pxelinux config file... single text file on pxe server.
<jimmy51_> Kurdistan: added xforcevesa and all is well.
<jimmy51_> along the same topic though... is there a grub boot option that will force a certain resolution?
<jimmy51_> i'd like to be able to force 1024 x 768
<BluesKaj> jimmy51_, http://harrison3001.blogspot.com/2009/09/grub-2-graphical-boot-tips-to-set.html#.TzVwnG881hE
<gre3n> #poland
<BluesKaj> !pl | gre3n
<ubottu> gre3n: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<sila> hi
<sila> I'm waiting
<sila> fuck thiSssss
<maco2> watch the language, please
<Tm_T> sila: language and patience, please
<Lynoure> I'm trying to use ktimetracker, but get an error message upon trying to save a new task
<Lynoure> "Error storing new task. Your changes were not saved. Make sure you can edit your iCalendar file. Also quit all applications using this file and remove any lock file related to its name from ~/.kde/share/apps/kabc/lock/ "
<Lynoure> and I checked, there was no locks and no calendars configured
<infoshock> gah
<kde185> anyone know how to temporarily turn off X?
<kde185> init 3 isn't working anymore...
<BluesKaj> kde185,  ctl+alt+f1 , sudo service kdm stop , then when you need the desktop , startx
<designbybeck> I want to learn more about keystrokes in Kubuntu to make me more productive and efficient
<kde185> BluesKaj: thanks
<designbybeck> like on Ubuntu Unity, you can just press the superkey and start typing a program name and it searchs for it
<designbybeck> nothing like that on Kubuntu?
<kde185> designbybeck: alt + f2
<designbybeck> hmm that isn't working for me kde185
<kde185> designbybeck: if it doesn't work there's a pretty easy fix
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  or kmenu search
<designbybeck> i'm running kubuntu 11.10 on a netbook
<kde185> designbybeck: open system setting
<designbybeck> so the screen changed a lil
<kde185> designbybeck: Under Startup and Shutdown
<kde185> designbybeck: click on desktop file, then add program
<designbybeck> hmmm
<kde185> designbybeck: type in krunner
<kde185> designbybeck: then  ok
<kde185> designbybeck: unless you want to logout/login then you'll need to run krunner in a terminal this one time
<designbybeck> i don't want to log in and out with it
<designbybeck> i just wanted a quick way to call up my programs i'd like to run
<designbybeck> Like the super key in Unity
<designbybeck> or alt space in GnomeDo and Synapses
<designbybeck> or what ever it was
<kde185> designbybeck: I think this is like that
<kde185> designbybeck: just for some reason krunner doesn't start automatically
<kde185> designbybeck: adding krunner to your autostart fixes that
<designbybeck> i'm not finding krunner
<kde185> designbybeck: you don't need to find it, just type in krunner
<designbybeck> i'm in the netbook view i am thinking
<designbybeck> so i'm trying to learn this interface
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  you can run synapse on kubuntu as well , if you wish
<kde185> designbybeck: you went to the the Startup and Shutdown and clicked "Add Program"?
<BluesKaj> kde185,  how does krunner link to the shortcut key he wants to implement ?
<designbybeck> ok i found it
<kde185> BluesKaj: not sure what you mean, krunner is a quick tool to run programs and do other stuff
<designbybeck> yeah i am wanting something like that kde185
<BluesKaj> kde185, I think he wants a shrtcut key on the KB to run certqin apps
<designbybeck> krunner now shows to be in the startup
<designbybeck> but yes, how do i cue it up with a keystroke like the super key?
<kde185> designbybeck: k, now it will work every time you startup or login
<BluesKaj> right click on the desktop brings up the run command , it's the krunner
<kde185> designbybeck: you'll hit alt + f.  Though you'll need to open konsole and type krunner first
<kde185> designbybeck: you'll only need to do the konsole thing this once
<kde185> designbybeck: *alt + f2
<designbybeck> ok i'm seeing how it works i think
<BluesKaj> designbybeck, ok , pls clarify what you mean by the superkey
<designbybeck> can then I can go back to that Kmenu to change the keystroke?
<designbybeck> Windows Key
<designbybeck> between the ctrl and al
<kde185> designbybeck: there is...not sure where exactly
<kde185> designbybeck: if you open system settings again there's a search field at the top right
<designbybeck> i'm there
<designbybeck> i see Custom Standard Global keystrokes
<designbybeck> but not finding ALT+f2
<kde185> designbybeck: under Global Keyboard Shortcuts, you'll want to select "Run Command Interface" for the Kde component
<designbybeck> cool!
<designbybeck> ah i see i guess KDE calls it the meta key
<designbybeck> it will not let me do just the meta key by itself
<designbybeck> thank you guys for your help with this
<kde185> np
<designbybeck> on another note, does KDE support any on screen overlaid annotation
<designbybeck> like Compiz Annotation
<designbybeck> if I have a tablet to draw on the screen
<designbybeck> I work in Education and I try to streamline tools
<designbybeck> and being able to write anywhere anytime on anything is very nice
<kde185> System settings -> Desktop Effects -> All Effects -> Mouse Mark
<designbybeck> well i found the spot and turned it on but it doesn't seem to be working
<designbybeck> using meta key shift and mouse
<designbybeck> oh i had to apply the last box as well
<designbybeck> now if only we could get erases from the wacom tablet as well as presure sensitivity :D
<kde185> well goodluck I've gotta get going
<designbybeck> I very well might have to install Kubuntu on my main box now
<designbybeck> err laptop that is
<designbybeck> after seeing David Revoy take to KDE it made me excited
<designbybeck> because of all the graphics he does
<designbybeck> which is what i do
<designbybeck> In most gnome products spell check is on in most boxes by default, anything like that for KDE?
<designbybeck> I think I might have found it
<designbybeck> Yep! That will work! :D
<sandra> test
<designbybeck> Ok It's all your fault!
<designbybeck> I installed Kubuntu on my main box now
<sandra> G'day my fellow Kubuntu inmates :-)
<sandra> I trust you are all doing well today :-)
<designbybeck> because it has Ubuntu on there, and I had all those packages, is it safe to delete some of those other apps from within kubuntu or do i have to go to ubuntu to do that?
<designbybeck> I am now sandra
<designbybeck> KDE is running like a champ, so far so good
<sandra> designbybeck: Good glad to hear it :-)
<designbybeck>  I get a crash when i try to run the muon package manager
<designbybeck> This would happen on my netbook as well
<designbybeck> :( now the System Settings is crashing at random
<designbybeck> giving SegFault errors
<sandra> Could someone here please tell me if it is possible under Kubuntu to install a right click on the desktop option "Open in Terminal" as is found in Ubuntu "nautilus-open in terminal" command ? Thanks in advance for your thoughtful replies.
<designbybeck> sorry sandra, i've only been using KDE for 30mins ;)
<gnomefreak> sandra: there used to be a package to allow terminal option in context menu but dont recall the package namne. im pretty sure it was for all desktops not just kde
<sandra> designbybeck: Thanks all the same I hope someone here has a answer :-)
<designbybeck> this Quassel IRC is so much better than XChat!
<designbybeck> all of KDE is from what I'm finding out, just not sure I like the random crashs when doing basic system setting changes
<sandra> gnomefreak: I know that option can be found under gnome but so far I have been striking out finding that option under Kubuntu.
<gnomefreak> sandra: the thing im recalling is a package you install
<gnomefreak> im looking for it now
<gnomefreak> and gnomne doesnt have it by default
<sandra> gnomefreak: Thank you so much :-)
<gnomefreak> gnome even
<sandra> gnomefreak: under Ubuntu the install package is "nautilus-Open in Terminal"
<gnomefreak> sandra: thanks
<flintwingel> sandra: i'm running a faily vanilla kubuntu install   and a right lick on a folder gives me "Open Terminal Here" under the Actions option
<gnomefreak> no its not
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ show nautilus-open
<gnomefreak> N: Unable to locate package nautilus-open
<Pici> nautilus-open-terminal
<dies_irae> how to restore sound??
<dies_irae> I accidentaly removed the interface
<gnomefreak> thanks Pici
<dies_irae> teh card is there, restartding alsa does nothing so definately something to do with KDE.
<gnomefreak> reinstall what you removed
<sandra> gnomefreak: But Kubuntu of course does not use nautilus. Yes  know clicking on folder gives me that option but what I want is the ability to click on a open area of my desktop and have the option "To Open in Terminal" thus pulling up the terminal w/out clicking on a folder :-)
<dies_irae> gnomefreak: lawl, ur obviously cluless.
<gnomefreak> i dont know if kde uses pulseaudio or not
<gnomefreak> sandra: correct but iirc there was a package that allowed you to have the option outside of fiiles/folders
<gnomefreak> installing nautilus-open-terminal doesnt change anything at all
<sandra> gnomefreak: KDE does use pulse audio and pulseaudio is present in Kubuntu.
<dies_irae> what I am talking is about 'Do you want to permanently remove these devices??'
<gnomefreak> dies_irae: see if you have pulseaudio installed
<gnomefreak> dies_irae: thats up to you but i suggest no
<dies_irae> that's the most idiotic message ever. Do you think average clueless user know wtf do in that case??
<sandra> gnomefreak: What I need is a equivalent of that gnome nautilus package for KDE to"Open in Terminal"
<dies_irae> ask the user about hardware devices??
<gnomefreak> sandra: i know what you need im still looking
<sandra> gnomefreak: Thanks :-)
<gnomefreak> sandra: open up package manager and search too :)
<sandra> dies_irae: Don't remove those devices
<dies_irae> I even un-installed pulse and still no sound, so definately KDE did something.
<sandra> dies_irae: what sound card are you currently using ?
<gnomefreak> kde doesnt just "do things"
<dies_irae> sandra: it popped up when the webcam was un-plugged, but it had other devices that I did not pay attention and I accidentaly clicked 'yes'
<dies_irae> sandra: I got the mobo and a PCI
<dies_irae> the PCI is not sounding any waves throgh the air.
<dies_irae> 'Do you want KDE to permanently forget about these devices?
<dies_irae> This is the list of devices KDE thinks can be removed:
<dies_irae> '
<gnomefreak> sandra: im not finding anything here.
<dies_irae> that's the ass retarded message ^^^
<sandra> dies_irae: Go System Settings then select multimedia and check your preferences there.
<dies_irae> isn't kubuntu supposed to be luser friendly?
<dies_irae> sandra: I've done that a trillion times already.
<gnomefreak> dies_irae: depends on the user
<sandra> dies_irae: yes it's friendly enough but like any friendship there is a getting to know you period :-)
<dies_irae> aplay -L or -l DOES report  my card.
<sandra> gnomefreak: I appreciate all your help. Thank you :-)
<dies_irae> ok re-installing pulse and see if the issue gets fixed automagically.
<gnomefreak> sandra: np sorry
<sandra> gnomefreak: nothing to be sorry about :-)
<designbybeck> I am trying to find the setting where I can resize a window with ALT + MMB instead of RMB
<designbybeck> any idea where that is?
<dies_irae> lawl, my download speed 6 B/s
<sandra> dies_irae: I know your not going to like this but my suggestion for now is reinstall Kubuntu and once you perform your updates update your kernel to 3.2.0-15 and see if that solves your sound issues I know it solved my wireless issues for me perhaps it also includes a sound driver for your on board sound chip.
<dies_irae> couldn't be more correct BS download speeds!!
<dies_irae> sandra: this is LiveCD
<sandra> dies_irae: running Kubuntu from a live CD or even from a USB key has it's limitations, especially when it comes to upgrading system hardware.
<sandra> dies_irae: Or trouble shooting.
<sandra> dies_irae: I wish you the best in regards to sound issues.
<dies_irae> hello?
<sandra> well take care my fellow Kubuntu inmates :-)
<dies_irae> ping of death :(
<sandra> Enjoy the day :-)
<profaan-K> hi all?
<designbybeck> hello profaan-K
<designbybeck> GOODNESS!!! Quassel kept crashing, I couldn't get back in here
<designbybeck> these things worry about usein Kubuntu, does everyone have these kinds of problems with random crashing?
<BluesKaj> odd , quassel is pretty stable
<designbybeck> i'm not sure if i wasn't connected and i'd click on #kubuntu
<designbybeck> and that is what it crashed
<BluesKaj> gotta reboot
<designbybeck> we have our TexOS project starting next weekend. I used LinuxMint 11 last time for the first one we did
<designbybeck> but I'm considering going with Kubuntu now
<designbybeck> I'm just worried this might turn people off with all the random crashes
<designbybeck> Could it be because I have Ubuntu on here as well?
<designbybeck> how do I see what version of KDE this is?
<lethu> designbybeck, go into settings
<lethu> system setting
<lethu> then >> help
<lethu> then >> about
<designbybeck> thank you lethu
<lethu> designbybeck, yw
<designbybeck> KDE 4.7.4
<designbybeck> isn't 4.8 out?
<lethu> designbybeck, still in release candidate stage
<lethu> last time I checked
<designbybeck> ah gotcha
<lethu> anyway, even if it goes gold
<lethu> there will be a delay before Kubuntu gets it
<designbybeck> hmm I am trying to install some software in the Muon Software Center
<designbybeck> i click install and it says "This operation cannot coninue since proper authorization was not provided"
<designbybeck> but It never asked for a password?
<lethu> probably a bug
<designbybeck> :(
<designbybeck> this isn't good for me
<lethu> try launching it from console with "sudo"
<designbybeck> I was going to install Kubuntu on 11 computer to give to kids
<designbybeck> lethu: how do I figure out if it is a bug or not?
<lethu> designbybeck, launch it from console and watch for error message in the console
<designbybeck> how do i find the command for the software center?
<lethu> designbybeck, try $ sudo muon
<lethu> then type the pass
<designbybeck> that opened the package manager
<lethu> when asked
<designbybeck>  sudo muon
<designbybeck> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-beck" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<designbybeck> beck@beck-Linux:~$
<designbybeck> that is what It gave me but it did open
<genii-around> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<designbybeck> Interesting
<lethu> genii-around, try $ sudo gdebi-kde
<BluesKaj> don't use sudo for a gui app , use kdesudo
<lethu> designbybeck, I mean
<lethu> yeah, sorry I wasn't aware of this detail
<designbybeck> so that should be kdesudo
<lethu> I have always used sudo, and it worked for me
<designbybeck> ?
<lethu> designbybeck, apparently yes
<designbybeck> well i typed that command and it did pop up the password lethu
<designbybeck> but then i put it in, and it just went away
<designbybeck> Creating accessible with different object than the original interface!
<designbybeck> show QWidget(0x1ae18c0)
<designbybeck> Creating accessible with different object than the original interface!
<designbybeck> show KDialog(0x7f6418040350, name = "error")
<designbybeck> Creating accessible with different object than the original interface!
<FloodBotK1> designbybeck: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<designbybeck> Creating accessible with different object than the original interface!
<lethu> designbybeck, something must be wrong
<designbybeck> maybe i should try to restart
<lethu> it wouldn't hurt
<designbybeck> i use Ubuntu 11.10 64bit
<designbybeck> but just today I decided to try Kubuntu and installed kubuntu-desktop from the software center in ubuntu
<lethu> wrong way
<lethu> not surprising you get unexpected behaviour
<lethu> if you want Kubuntu, install it via the dvd, on a fresh formated hd
<lethu> even updates from Kubuntu to a newer version are known to give unexpected results
<designbybeck> hhmmmm
<designbybeck> dang
<designbybeck> I have Ubuntu and Linux Mint on two differnet partitions
<designbybeck> i don't need the LinuxMint one anymore so I guess I could put a full, clean install on there
<lethu> yes, barely one of the possibilities
<lethu> s/barely/merely
<designbybeck> ok thanks for the help lethu i've gotta run for now. I'll be building my core LinuxMCE box this weekend, maybe I'll try Kubuntu clean install on that first
<netrunner_> hello all
<jessie> Howdy.
<jessie> Oh, netrunner left. :-(
#kubuntu 2012-02-11
<dies_irae> ei
<dies_irae> anyone?
<pericles> http://ch24.org/
<Kurdistan> dies_irae, hi.
<pericles> Will Someone here participate?
<pericles> on challenge24?
<dies_irae> sorry my connection sux0rz
<dies_irae> pericles: what about it?
<dies_irae> I spoted a critical bug in Kubuntu LiveCD
<dies_irae> anyone wanna hear about it?
<pericles> it's an engennering contest
<pericles> a 24 hour contest =)
<Kurdistan> dies_irae, whats the bug?
<Kurdistan> is it 12.04?
<Guest5569> whadup peeps
<terryg> Is there a good way to tell which disk is which in a non-bootable raid 1 software raid?
<fayaz> hi, my krunner seems to be missing the spell checker feature, and this article says it has one http://maketecheasier.com/10-awesome-features-of-krunner-in-kde-4/2009/06/29
<fayaz> how can i get it?
<jemand> Hi all, since KDE 4.8 Kontact eats mails, filters unpredictialy into wrong folders, produces lots of mails with unknown topic, sender recipient and date. Is ther or will ther be a solution?
<treyssatvincent>  
<mysteriousdarren> jemand: I switched after it started doing that:( I missed to much and couldn't find a fix
<jemand> :-(    I'll take the same exit.
<jemand> It's such a pity
<mysteriousdarren> true, did u post a bug report?
<jemand> I postet at least 7 bug reports on different issues
<jemand> It seems it#s geetting even worse with every update
<mysteriousdarren> well deal with it or change, sorry
<jemand> ok
<Mycro> There.
<Mycro> Anybody awake?
<peace> Mycro: what?
<Mycro> Nothing specific.
<Mycro> But I only just got myself kubuntu.
<Mycro> So I was looking for some pointers.
<Kurdistan> Mycro, welcome to kubuntu-family. :)
<Mycro> Thanks ^^
<Mycro> Tbh, first time using Linux at all.
<Mycro> Don't judge me.
<Mycro> :p
<szal> Mycro: pointers for what?
<Mycro> Getting started.
<szal> just play w/ it & figure things out, if any question arises, pose it
<Mycro> szal: thanks
<Mycro> Here we go: question.
<Mycro> Muon Package manager is being weird.
<yofel> Mycro: define weird
<peace> yofel: upgrade fail ?
<Mycro> yofel: I downloaded the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<yofel> would be the most likely issue, true
<Mycro> Someone told me to.
<Mycro> It locked at 45%, it's waiting for something. Muon tells me it's "committing changes".
<yofel> can you open Konsole, and pastebint the output of this please: tail /var/log/apt/term.log
<Mycro> yofel:  http://pastebin.com/5iTi547V
<yofel> that looks like flashplugin-installer is just downloading flash
<Mycro> Supposed to take that long, then?
<yofel> depends, if it's not done in 2 minutes something is wrong
<Mycro> this has been going on for 25 minutes
<yofel> check the output again in a bit, if it hasn't changed, it's stuck
<yofel> did your internet connection drop?
<Mycro> Nope, full strength.
<yofel> odd
<Mycro> indeed.
<Mycro> Perhaps there was a drop.
<Mycro> Any way to interrupt the process?
<yofel> killing muon and qaptworker should do it, after that run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Mycro> Muon is refusing to die. Pretend for a second I have no experience with the konsole, what's the command?
<yofel> try: killall muon; sudo killall qaptworker;
<Mycro> dpkg status database is locked by another process
<Mycro> Theeeere we go.
<peace> Mycro: if you are interested you could test my little job http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/aptk?content=108087
<Mycro> peace: I'm afraid most of it doesn't make sense to me yet. I'm only just starting Linux.
<peace> oh
<peace> Mycro: ok keep the standard stuff
<Mycro> I'll wait with testing for a while, if you don't mind, until I get the hang of the whole interface.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<AlanBell> anyone know if the pressed CDs of kubuntu for loco teams will continue after 12.04 (I assume 12.04 is already committed to)
<BluesKaj> AlanBell,  I imagine they will continue since kubuntu 12.04 is LTS
<AlanBell> not sure that follows
<BluesKaj> oh so you mean the next OS release like 12.10
<AlanBell> I am sure we will get 12.04 in the packs for the next shipment, but will there be 12.10?
<BluesKaj> very good question , Jonathan Riddell thinks so if the kubuntu devel volunteer team keeps going , but IMO they need an official project leader to give Kubuntu a direction and consoldation ...so who knows
<jenna> hi
<BluesKaj> hi jenna
<Rasta420> hello
<Rasta420> NICK Rasta420
<Rasta420> hello
<rosenberger> helo
<rosenberger> helo
<rork> hi rosenberger
<rork> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rosenberger> i am Hungary, sorry ... ;-
<rork> No worries rosenberger everybody has been new once and not everybody has english as a native language ;) There's an hungarian channel if you're interested:
<rork> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Colin969> I just opened the Comic Strip Widget, but when I install a comic, nothing appears in the Comics list, any suggestions?
<Colin969> Nobody? =/
<golf> hjjh
<juacom99> hi, i mgot one question. I'm trying to copy a file froma ntfs partition to a external disk and when i use cp it said File too big. I try to compress the file but i got the same error. is a 8G file i got to copy :S
<juacom99> is there any way i can copy the file?
<phoenix_firebrd> juacom99:hi
<juacom99> phoenix_firebrd:  hi there
<phoenix_firebrd> juacom99: what is the filesystem type of the external disk?
<juacom99> ntfs too
<juacom99> phoenix_firebrd: is ther any way i can compress the file in parts and then reunite them in the external disk?
<phoenix_firebrd> juacom99: hjsplit?
<juacom99> is that in the repository?
<casperuntuTR> whenever i login to facebook from any browser on ubuntu it appears "wrong password" why it is so? any idea? i use dualbot with win7 and no problem on it
<phoenix_firebrd> juacom99: why cant you use dolphin to copy and paste?
<Kurdistan> casperuntuTR, are you using right keyboard setting for your lang.?
<juacom99> it get stuck on 4G
<phoenix_firebrd> casperuntuTR: check for caps lock
<casperuntuTR> yes that is qwert turkish
<juacom99> phoenix_firebrd: i like the console better too :p
<phoenix_firebrd> juacom99: 4g?
<casperuntuTR> and i can login facebook on win7
<phoenix_firebrd> juacom99: are you using wireless network?
<Kurdistan> it sounds wierd. why should it not work with browser in linux
<casperuntuTR> but can not login on ubuntu very interesting
<phoenix_firebrd> casperuntuTR: is ssl installed?
<phoenix_firebrd> casperuntuTR: sorry wrong question
<juacom99> phoenix_firebrd: i got the external disk mount on the PC, i don't use any network
<casperuntuTR> hoenix_firebrd, i have no idea about ssl?
<phoenix_firebrd> juacom99: what do you mean by 4G?
<juacom99> 4 gigabytes
<juacom99> it copy 4 gigas of info and then it get stuck
<phoenix_firebrd> juacom99: do you get any error messages?
<juacom99> in dolphine no
<Kurdistan> casperuntuTR, have you tried to use facebook from pidgin
<Kurdistan> and install the facebook plugin
<phoenix_firebrd> juacom99: no while using the cp command
<juacom99> using the cp i get  file too big
<juacom99> if i only could split the compress file in many smaller  files and then copy it to the external disk it may works
<phoenix_firebrd> juacom99: install lxsplit
<juacom99> ok i'll try thanks
<phoenix_firebrd> juacom99: 1 sec
<juacom99> phoenix_firebrd: yes?
<MooBud_> hidey ho
<phoenix_firebrd> juacom99:  can you post the output of the command "ulimit -a" here using paste.kde.org
<juacom99> phoenix_firebrd: yes but o don't think i eneble quotas
<phoenix_firebrd> juacom99: i cant understand you
<juacom99> phoenix_firebrd: http://paste.kde.org/311732/
<juacom99> sorry my english is not good :(
<phoenix_firebrd> juacom99: the file size is set to unlimited, so no problem there
<juacom99> a bug maybe?
<phoenix_firebrd> juacom99: no
<phoenix_firebrd> juacom99: i think its a filesystem error
<phoenix_firebrd> juacom99: do you have windows?
<juacom99> maybe when i make the mkfs i give ain invalid parameter?? :S
<phoenix_firebrd> juacom99: ya may be
<juacom99> i use to, i have the partition but i don't use it any6more
<juacom99> *anymore
<phoenix_firebrd> juacom99: format the external drive again , this time carefully and try again
<juacom99> phoenix_firebrd: sorry but tha's not possible the external driver is not mine, an it got importants buckups
<phoenix_firebrd> juacom99: then install lxsplit and split the file. Copy the splited file to the disk
<juacom99> thanks, i'll do than
<juacom99> *that
<juacom99> phoenix_firebrd: thanks you (Y)
<phoenix_firebrd> juacom99: yw
<juacom99> phoenix_firebrd: +1
<phoenix_firebrd> juacom99: :)
<juacom99> no karma bot here :(
<penguin42> does anyone know the plan for KDE builds/debs post 12.04?  I'm not so much worried about the lack of dev on kubuntu itself, I'm more worried about having recent KDE packaged
<yofel> penguin42: we'll be in the same position as we were for oneiric, so about that
<penguin42> yofel: Remind me, what was the position there?
<yofel> jonathan left us for the bazaar team, so it was a community-only team too
<penguin42> hmm ok
<yofel> and we managed, worst case the packages might be ready a day or two after release
<penguin42> which is great work
<jschall> how do i get power management to be inhibited by flash videos?
<Kurdistan> jschall, kde 4.7.* or 4.8.0?
<jschall> Kurdistan: 4.8.0
<jschall> Kurdistan: i was looking in the window options for an "inhibit power management" thing, but there isn't one... maybe there should be?
<jschall> Kurdistan: the "special window settings"
<Kurdistan> jschall, http://blip.tv/drf/episode-5612238
<rich> fdsa
<jschall> Kurdistan: shouldn't have to use a checkbox, i think there should be an option in the window rules to turn off power management
<Kurdistan> jschall, yes there is.
<jschall> Kurdistan: didn't see it...
<jschall> Kurdistan: i see block compositing, i don't see block power management
<Kurdistan> jschall, I normally uncheck stop temp. session
<jschall> Kurdistan: what?
<Kurdistan> and powermanagment of the monitor/screen
<jschall> Kurdistan: i'm trying to get flash to inhibit power management, not axe power management entirely
<Kurdistan> jschall, I do not really know what flash to power management
<Kurdistan> I thought you mean watching flash related things
<tapisroulant33> anyone online?
<pat3132> join #snort
<pat3132> #snort
<pat3132> yes
<tapisroulant33> joined
<tapisroulant33> qualcuno sa dirmi come accedere a qualche canale italiano?
<tapisroulant33> italian channel?
<Avihay> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Avihay> tapisroulant33: what ubottu said
<tapisroulant33> ok, grazie mille
<tapisroulant33> he give me information to join italian channnel
<calamari> hi. I am trying out kde, from lubuntu. I would like to adjust my mixer settings, so I installed kmix, but it only shows a single mixer control for playback, recording etc.. I'm assuming this is due to pulseaudio?
#kubuntu 2012-02-12
<calamari> hi. I'd like to add a desktop switcher to the panel in 11.10. I think this is called the "pager"? So I chose Add Widgets, then click and hold the Pager. The cursor turns into a hand, and I drag it down, some places it has a red "no" circle, so I found a spot near the application launcher where the red circle went away, then released my mouse button. I was expecting to see the pager, but instead there is nothing. I tried the same proced
<calamari> ure on the "CPU Monitor", and that worked for that widget. Is my procedure correct? If so, what is wrong?
<ubuntu> canal de ubuntu español
<tsimpson> !es | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<calamari> does anyone here have a desktop pager? if so, how did you add it?
<calamari> the mouse cursor keeps reverting to the oxygen theme. can I delete the oxygen cursor somehow to force it to stop being retarded?
<calamari> btw am I in the right channel to ask questions? I have asked a bunch and have been completely ignored
<Snowhog> calamari: Adding the Pager widget is simple. With it identified, just double-click it and it will be put on to the Panel.
<calamari> Snowhog: thanks. when I do that, I see my clock move to the left slightly each time I double click
<calamari> Snowhog: is there a user editable file that shows the contents of the panel? I suspect I have a ton of pagers added
<Bsims> lol answered my own question
<Bsims> I got a movie, its not showing up when I put it in my dvd drive but another one does any ideas
<DarthFrog> They put the wrong movie in the DVD case?
<Bsims> DarthFrog: its a screen printed rental
<Bsims> I just updated to Oneric
<Bsims> Grr this sucks it won't even try to autodetect it I know they ground on it before giving it to me
<DasKreech> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
 * Bsims laughs and declares jihad against family video
<Bsims> DasKreech: At Ease, it works perfectly with everything else gonna assume their disk grinder borked something
<Bsims> got a minor beef, why are all the icons on kde-look childish or look like sponsor stickers on a clown car?
<Bsims> oxygen isn't bad but lord is it ugly
<Bsims> heh well the popular ones
<DasKreech> Follow the crowd?
<DasKreech> look for unpopular ones then :)
<Bsims> DasKreech: I'd like the oxygen from 3.0 era
<calamari> solved it! had to go to "workspace behavior" and found that there was only one workspace. Increased that 4 to 4 and my multitude of pagers instantly appeared on the panel
<calamari> *from 1 to 4
<DasKreech> Bsims: hmm? which 3.0 era ?
<DasKreech> calamari: Ah right some widgets go invisible if they are not needed from KDE 4.7 on
<Bsims> 3.4ish
<Bsims> tried installing the 3.0 something oxygen set and its using the new ones
<DasKreech> I suppose you could just pull up the git history and use those
<DasKreech> Probably tagged
<Bsims> Nope now if I could get pidgin to show a icon in the system tray I'd be all set
<Bsims> anyone know how I can get pidgin to show a icon in the system tray? it worked till I rebooted
<JamesBozman> When launching Ktimetracker,
<JamesBozman> When launching Ktimetracker, I get an error: Unable to launch Ktimetracker part.  It did this in 11.10.  Now running 12.04 thinking it might be fixed.  I see there is a bug open at  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/864975 .   I would like to know how to get Ktimetracker running.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 864975 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "Ktimetracker broken in oneiric" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Snowhog> calamari: I was thinking that you might have had the virtual desktops set to 1. Glad you figured it out for yourself.
<Bsims> Ok I'll bite, how do I remove an icon set from system settings
<Snowhog> Bsims: System Settings > Application Appearance > Icons and select the one you dont want and click on Remove Theme and then on Apply
<Bsims> I installed a older version of oxygen... and it overwrote the existing oxygen in system settings and for some unholy reason oxygen iconset is a core kde dependency I tried to reinstall it with no joy
<Bsims> Snowhog: I am assuming right click on it
<Bsims> that does nothing
<Bsims> upgraded from natty
<Bsims> I am two inches from nuking the entire .kde and let it make it from scratch
<calamari> oh great.. opening deluge under kde wiped all my torrents
<calamari> that doesn't make me happy lol
<calamari> looks like I need to ditch deluge, that's totally unacceptable
<calamari> does audacious work for anyone?
<mr-rich> audacity?
<calamari> mr-rich: nope
<viyils> holas
<viyils> ahi gatos ??
<galvao> I've just used KDE Partition manager to delete an External HD partition so I could recreate it in ext4, but right after I've done that the sound in my Kubuntu 11.10 is gone. Is that a known issue or did I screw something up in here?
<galvao> I'm affraid to reboot to find out that I've wiped my Notebook's HDD by mistake or something like that...
<Guest87452> galvao: hi
<galvao> Guest87452: hi
<Guest87452> galvao: What happened?
<galvao> I've deleted a partition in my external HD and created a new one with full size, primary, ext4 so I can back up my files. Right after I've done that my sound disappeared
<galvao> I've deleted from /dev/sdb, which is my external HD (my main HD is sda), so I'm pretty sure I didn't do anything wrong, but then again why do I have no sound? It's scary...
<galvao> if I run KDE Partition Manager again the sound comes back specifically for the application notifications, but as soon as I close it the sound goes away again...
<galvao> anyway, I'll back everything up right now, so ... later!
<Guest87452> strange bug :-/
<akis> hi all. I saw that there is availabe a 12.04 version for cd or dvd. cd ver is just over 700 mb. dvd is almost 3,5 gb.does any one know what is the difference between cd and dvd version iso?
<akis> ?
<Xcross44> Hy!
<Xcross44> How can I create an Ad-hoc wireless network in Kubuntu 11.10? Please help!
<[HUN]Xcross44> Anyone knows?
<[HUN]Xcross44> so again...ow can I create an Ad-hoc wireless network in Kubuntu 11.10? Please help!
<[HUN]Xcross44> How can I create an Ad-hoc wireless network in Kubuntu 11.10?
<sirdeiu> [HUN]Xcross44: see here  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing#Wireless_Ad-Hoc_connection_sharing_scenario
<[HUN]Xcross44> sirdeiu Thank You!
<sirdeiu> [HUN]Xcross44: np
<[HUN]Xcross44> There is no such button: "Create wireless network" :)
<sirdeiu> click Manage Connections
<sirdeiu> the go to Wireless then Add
<sirdeiu> then go from there
<[HUN]Xcross44> okok, köszi!
<[HUN]Xcross44> or thanks! :)
<sirdeiu> sivesen or how it's spelled :)
<[HUN]Xcross44> :)
<[HUN]Xcross44> "szívesen" :)
<[HUN]Xcross44> It works(Ad-hoc WiFi)! Thank you very much! :)
<sirdeiu> yeah :)
<sirdeiu> good job :)
<sirdeiu> what are you pairing (ad hoc ) ?
<[HUN]Xcross44> pc <-> mobile phone
<[HUN]Xcross44>  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRVMtBaE3dk :)
<saille> hi, i have a kubuntu 11.10 system and a brother mfc-240c printer with scanner, the printer works fine but the scanner doesnt work, and i installed it like it is descriped here: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_scn.html
<robin0800> saille: did you do all the prerequisites as well?
<saille> robin0800: yes
<saille> but it could be that i installed sane-utils after i installed the scanner driver, could that be a problem? but i removed the scanner driver and installed it new...
<robin0800> saille: think you have to edit sothing in linux to make sure the scanner is detected
<saille> i think so too, but sane-find-scanner found the scanner, but scanimage -L said, that there is no scanner, and im also in the group "scanner"
<robin0800> saille: the instructions are on the brother site I've got a 250 and was able to get it to work but it was fiddly
<saille> what means ii and rc in the output of dpkg -l | grep Brother?
<robin0800> saille: essentially you have to manually add your scanner into the list of scanners sane knows about these instructions are on the web site
<saille> how do i do that?
<robin0800> saille: sorry no internet here can,t gey
<robin0800> saille: sorry no internet here can,t get page for you
<saille> no internet but irc? oO
<saille> but i know that the scanner works with linux, cuz on the old pc it was no problem
<saille> but the laptop doesnt want to work with the scanner or there are big difference between 32bit and 64 bit
<saille> robin0800: MFC-240C 	USB 	0x04f9/0x01ab 	Good 	Reportedly working.
<robin0800> saille: yes on a mobile broadband dongle with no 3g or higher phone signal available
<skramer_> hello, anybody here who knows how to play .mp4 videos in Kubuntu?
<skramer_> clicking the file opens Dragon Player, but the video does not show
<robin0800> skramer_: vlc would be my choice can practically play anything
<skramer_> robin0800: ok, so I´ll try that. Thanks.
<B|tchX> It would be nice to have wallpapers for konsole
<B|tchX> where do I put in my wish list?
<Mamarok> B|tchX: that is very unlikely ever to happen, use it in transparent mode instead, or use eterm
<Rasta420> morning folks
<BluesKaj> 'morning all
<Rasta420> morning
<amitava_> good evening all..
 * BluesKaj dumps kmail/kontact
<mokush> any ideea how I could get the 'Search and launch' layout as a widget? So I can use it this way? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psUrV995i48
<akis> does there any way to optain x-mplayer2 for google chrome running under 10.04?
<qw-help> hello
<qw-help> help me please. i am install kubuntu 10.04 LTC but i am not search Delphi  from kubuntu help me please
<BluesKaj> !ru | qw-Russian
<ubottu> qw-Russian: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<qw-Russian> thank you
<qw-Russian> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Rovanion> I've installed kde-plasma-desktop and kubuntu-default-settings. But I'm missing some sort of volume icon and the volume buttons don't work. What package am I missing?
<tsimpson> Rovanion: probably kmix, but if you want things to work properly, just install kubuntu-desktop
<qw-Russian> were ON auto-update from kubuntu
<qw-Russian> were is it
<BluesKaj> qw-Russian,  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade is your best bet ,  auto upgrades in the package manager needs to be enabled
<qw-Russian> i am using kubuntu 10.04 LTC
<BluesKaj> LTS
<BluesKaj> uname -a will tell your OS
<BluesKaj> kernel that is , lsb_release -a will show the OS version
<qw-Russian> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/8kcWp3Nb see please
<BluesKaj> qw-Russian, sudo apt-get upgrade
<BluesKaj> you updated twice
<qw-Russian> thank you
<qw-Russian> help me install libflashplayer.so PLEASE
<BluesKaj> qw-Russian,  remember those commands , that's the quickest and cleanest method to update and upgrade your packages , then run sudo dist-upgrade to upgrade kde
<qw-Russian> thanks
<BluesKaj> do you have libflashplayer.so downloaded ?
<qw-Russian> i am download install_flash_player_11_linux.i386.tar.gz but not have onstall
<qw-Russian> install* sorry
<BluesKaj> qw-Russian,  open the folder where flash player downloaded, then right click , extract here , there will be afolder called flashplayer created , look for libflashplayer.so there, copy it to, /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins , by doing alt+f2, kdesudo dolphin  /usr/lib/mozilla/ , open the plugins folder and paste it there
<qw-Russian> BluesKaj, how I must look what driver and on whatever set
<BluesKaj> qw-Russian,  sorry , I don't understand
<qw-Russian> BluesKaj, I set itself the system of kubuntu 10.04 but I know whatever drivers I set  prompt me please as to me it to look thank you
<BluesKaj> qw-Russian,  open kmenu>computer>system>additional drivers , choose the recommended driver , have patience the driver(s) take some time to install
<BluesKaj> qw-Russian,  after installing the system may needa reboot
<qw-Russian> my system is Russian
<BluesKaj> qw-Russian, then join #kubuntu-ru for help/support
<qw-Russian> BluesKaj, but i am no see inset "system"
<qw-Russian> BluesKaj, thanks. i am install flash player
<BluesKaj> qw-Russian,  kmenu>computer>system settings>additional drivers
<qw-Russian> i am goin to computer do beacuse i'm not search system settings and other
<qw-Russian> BluesKaj, i am see kmenu-computer-system settings
<qw-Russian> sorry
<qw-Russian> BluesKaj, i am see kmenu-computer-system parameters
<BluesKaj> qw-Russian,  try this , kmenu>applications>system>aditional drivers
<qw-Russian> maybe HardWare Drivers ?
<EagleScreen> yes it is
<qw-Russian> i am understand
<qw-Russian> okey and i am see window  http://s018.radikal.ru/i517/1202/1e/1bc28a21b883.jpg
<qw-Russian> this window is clear
<BluesKaj> qw-Russian,  that page isn't available
<qw-Russian> stop what is not avaible: Web-set or window in the picture ?
<qw-Russian> i have cd disk from my notebook
<qw-Russian> disk - emachines
<BluesKaj> ok  qw-Russian it loaded this time, you do not have any additonal drivers available , they are in use I guess.
<BluesKaj> !ru | qw-Russian
<ubottu> qw-Russian: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<qw-Russian> sorry, but i am not understand for you write me
<qw-Russian> #ubuntu-ru  -  channel is sleeeeeeeeping
<BluesKaj> qw-Russian,  it's simple , I don't understand what you want to do
<qw-Russian> BluesKaj, do I understand that I was tired of you but that to do me since to revive system?
<BluesKaj> qw-Russian,  what part of the system do you mean ?
<qw-Russian> maybe this sudo apt-get upgrade
<qw-Russian> i write in konsole
<BluesKaj> yes , sudo apt-get update , then sudo apt-get upgrade , also sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<qw-Russian> but i am write first command and konsole write me text
<BluesKaj> qw-Russian,  does it ask for your password ?
<qw-Russian> no
<qw-Russian> in the start - yes
<qw-Russian> but next - no
<BluesKaj> ok ,wait for the text to be finished , apt is looking the repositories for updates to your system , after the text stops and returns to the prompt (youusernamej@yourpc:~$), then sudo apt-get upgrade
<qw-Russian> okey, thanks
<qw-Russian> in the desktop show window, this window please reboot wrom my computer
<qw-Russian> i am reboot
<andrey> i am rebooting
<andrey> BluesKaj, Thank you very very mach
<BluesKaj> ok andrey ..is your system working better now ?
<andrey> working but
<andrey> i read window KPackageKit
<andrey> this window please update secure
<andrey> i am update
<BluesKaj> kpackagekit uses apt-get , it's just a GUI , sudo apt-get update/upgrade/install/remove etc does the same thing, but more quickly than kpackagekit
<andrey> i am not quockly
<andrey> thanks
<andrey> bln
<andrey> i am listening radio but i am not sound  radio
<andrey> (
<andrey> why i am not sound in radio ?
<BluesKaj> open system settings>multimedia>phonon>device preference , test the available options listed there
<andrey> ^((((
<BluesKaj> andrey,  ?
<BluesKaj> andrey,  type, aplay -l , in the konsole , pastebin the result
<BluesKaj> andrey,  then open system settings>multimedia>phonon>device preference , test the available options listed there
<andrey> BluesKaj, i am update bases from KPackageKit but last update show message
<andrey> i have bases n ot update
<BluesKaj> andrey,  sudo apt-get upgrade in the konsole
<andrey> 1. Ganeric Linux kerner headers
<andrey> 2. Complete  Generic kerner
<andrey> 3. Generic Linux kerner images
<andrey> 4. manager the repositories that you install software from
<andrey> it is all
<andrey> i am write this command
<andrey> and ask  questions
<andrey> обновлено 0, установлено 0 новых пакетов, для удаления отмечено 0 пакетов, и 4 пакетов не обновлено.
<andrey> sorry
<FloodBotK1> andrey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<infernal> Would i be able to apply this to Ubuntu? https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=134109
<andrey> upgrade 0, install 0  new packets, from delete insert 0, or 4 packets dont upgrade
<calamari> I've selected Crystal SVG in Application Appearance, Icons. However, when I look at the desktop, it appears to have used Oxygen instead. Is my setting being overridden somewhere else?
<infernal> Excuse me, I'm trying to set up /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode but it isnt really working out. I use gksudo grep /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mod
<infernal> is asks for a password from the UI and after that nothing really hapens. How do change its value?
<vprints> infernal: open teminal (konsole)
<vprints> and input the command there
<vprints> but not with gksudo
<vprints> mabe sudo grep /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mod
<vprints> sudo grep /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mod
<vprints> i do naot actually know if the command should work, but at least usually all grep's are done in terminal :)
<infernal> i c :P, but i just hans nothing really happens
<vprints> infernal: then your command might be wrong
<infernal> i dont doubt it as i have no idea what am i really typing
<infernal> but as i figured its userlevel / program / file
<infernal> vprints: you mind taking a look at a askubuntu.com link?
<calamari> it appears that the crystal svg icon set in kdelibs-data is using the wrong filenames
<vprints> infernal: what link
<neuman> Hi
<neuman> Any one here . . .
<infernal> i mannaged to set mode, by now, but thank you anyway :)
<mike> hi
<Hucklebuck> hello
<Hucklebuck> is this where i come if i need any info/help witrh ubuntu?
<Hucklebuck> im a newb
<maria_> can i uninstall rekonq if i hab=ve firefox?
<SuperNinja_> maria_:  Yes, but you'll only gain like 2 MB, because most of Rekonq's libraries are required by the rest of KDE.
<alien__> Hello
<DaemonFC> has anyone else had problems with Google suggestions not working at all in Konqueror and Rekonq?
<DaemonFC> I have specified show suggestions in Konqueror's search box, nothing happens
<DaemonFC> and according to Rekonq's upstream, this feature has been in for quite a while now
<em> This is a little bit funny but I moved some videos to 'trash' and it says "the trash has reached maximum size, empty manually"
<em> how do I empty the trash?
<em> I think I did it by just 'deleting' what was in the trash.
<em> There never was any thing that said "empty trash"
<em> The trash is too small!
<em> How can you increase the size of the trash?
<em> Never mind I found it!
<apachelogger> em: in dolphin's settings
<em> apachelogger: yes thank you I did find it :)
<em> apachelogger: why is there a limit on trash size anyway?
<em> The trash has reached its maximum size!
<em> Cleanup the trash manually.
<em> it keeps on saying that even though I unchecked limit trash
<em> apachelogger: Oh wait, I think i see now. There is a separate setting for each mounted device.
<apachelogger> em: so you don't fill up your HD and then report a bug where all your space has gone ^^
<em> ahha.
<em> apachelogger: if you have startd to install something with aptitude is it dangerous to do Control C to stop it if it has already begun but not yet finished?
<apachelogger> em: yes
<apachelogger> a sane tool will not even let your control-c at this point :P
<em> I won't try it then.
<em> I'm using tsocks to use aptitude and I thought maybe i can speed it up if I would use ssh -C which says it compresses stuff. but i'll just let this finish sslowly
<em> apachelogger: have you ever used ssh -C ?
<apachelogger> no
<em> oh okay.
<bbr> hola alguna orientacion sbre ubuntu 11.10 alguna web que oriente que hacer despues de instalar...
<Lynoure> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bbr> tengo problemas con initrans he instalado en un netbook y me crea problemas al iniciar... tarda un monton y solo despues de reiniciar y elegir linux mas antiguo .... entro, sino me aparece initans...
<Lynoure> If I guessed the language right...
<asfyxia> !es | bbr
<ubottu> bbr: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bbr> vale,... ya me di cuenta-...
<em> does the build-essential package come with the gnu compiler?
<yofel> build-essential depends on gcc and g++
<em> yeah so it will install those too
<em> right?
<em> Yes looks like it to me
<yofel> right. It'll install: gcc g++ libc6-dev make dpkg-dev
<em> build essential seems pretty important. how come that stuff isn't just already on there?
<yofel> you don't usually need a compiler on a system.
<em> I think you need it to comiple from source
<yofel> sure, but not everyone does that
<ikonia> a compiler can be a security risk, so it shouldn't be there unless you need it
<ikonia> also installing headers and development libraries on the system is a waste, unless you need it, in which case install them
<ikonia> the majority of people should not need it
<em> yofel: do you ever compile from source?
<yofel> em: I very much do so, but I'm a developer, so that's obvious
<em> yofel: I did not know you asre a developer, that's very good.
<em> are*
<eo> hola
<em> ikonia: do you ever compile from source?
<em> eo: Hola, como estas?
<ikonia> all the time, based on my work within project, it's required
<em> eo: quieres ayuda con kubuntu?
<eo> em: meanss like how am I doin? :D
<em> eo: si por supuesto. :) Yes of course. :)
<eo> well that's bueno
<eo> fine. trying to win  my hangeover
<eo> em: how's  you?
<em> I'm pretty well. Im going to try installing proprietary drivers from scratch
<ikonia> proprietary drivers from scratch ? what do you mean ?
<ikonia> sounds interesting
<em> em: I just mean Im not going to get the proprietary drivers from the Ubuntu repos. I didn't mean that I have the source code for them.
<eo> i haven't been using activly ubuntus , but getting to know : )
<yofel> em: are you sure you know how to do that? (why are you doing that?)
<TommyNott> Hello everybody - is there anybody here who might be able to help me configure Gwibber in Kubuntu? Or is there a separate #gwibber channel for that?
<ikonia> em: just keep in mind that the versions ubuntu / distros pick to package are compatible, other / later versions may not
<em> yofel: No I am not sure I know how. And I'm doing it so that I can have the more recent one.
<ikonia> em: any special reason you want the more recent versions (bug fix etc)
<em> I want to install the amd sdk stuff and the pyopencl stuff so I can mine for bitcoins.
<ikonia> ah, and you need a later version for that
<ikonia> em: be very careful as the later versions do not always work with the base component versions you are running
<em> On this point I am a little critical of Ubuntu because I cannot just install pyopencl from the Ubuntu repo since (FOR WHAT REASON??) they make the nvidia drivers a dependency of the pyopencl stuff.
<ikonia> em: what archive is pyopencl in ? main/universe/multiverse
<em> !info pyopencl
<ubottu> Package pyopencl does not exist in oneiric
<yofel> !info python-pyopencl
<ubottu> python-pyopencl (source: pyopencl): module to access OpenCL parallel computation API. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.92-1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 512 kB, installed size 2304 kB (Only available for amd64 i386)
<ikonia> multiverse, may just be a packaging error then,
<ikonia> or there may need to be two packages, python-pyopencl-nvidia python-pyopencl-amd
<em> ikonia: it shure would be nic if there were a python-pyopencl-amd
<em> because installing pyopencl from scratch is not trivial.
<ikonia> in truth I don't know anything about python-pyopencl so I don't know if there is a genuine reason why there is not, that said, it could just be a simple error when packaging that it depends on nvidia (worth logging a bug ?) or the split between nvidia/amd needs to be put into two packages
<em> ikonia: which proprietary ati catalyst version does 11.04 ofer?
<ikonia> I have no idea without looking to be honest, I don't have an ubuntu machine here
<em> !info flgrx
<ubottu> Package flgrx does not exist in oneiric
<em> !info fglrx
<ubottu> fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:8.881-0ubuntu4.1 (oneiric), package size 22421 kB, installed size 69460 kB (Only available for amd64 i386)
<em> !info -natty flgrx
<ubottu> 'flgrx' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<ikonia> other way around
<ikonia> !info flgrx natty
<ubottu> Package flgrx does not exist in natty
<ikonia> oh come on....
<ikonia> !info fglrx natty
<ubottu> fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:8.840-0ubuntu4 (natty), package size 21543 kB, installed size 66508 kB (Only available for amd64 i386)
<em> !info fglrx natty
<em> it's hard to say from that what the catalyst version was.
<ikonia> I don't know the numbering scheme for the amd/ati stuff
<em> yeah that's okay.
<em> ikonia: do you ever use shs -C?
<em> ssh *
<ikonia> I have done, when there is a need
<ikonia> not very often
<em> ikonia: im wondering if ssh -C might help since im using tsocks to use aptitude install
<em> does the -C stuff happen on the remote machine prior to being sent to the local one?
<ikonia> there must be some work done on the remote machine
<ikonia> I'd assume just a little heavier load on sshd
<Rokixz> good evening, I have a question, in Kontact I set up to show unread messages, but it's not working, it shows "No unread messsages..." even I got like  10 messages from 2 mail accounts, I put options also, just don't know how to fix it, thanks for help (Kubuntu 11.10 with KDE 4.8).
<littlegirl> Rokixz: I'm not familiar with Kontact, but my email program treats new and unread messages differently. If a message is new it isn't considered unread even if I haven't read it yet unless I've closed and reopened the program or checked the mail and gotten more new messages. It might be the same in Kontact. (:
<yo> can anybody tell me where they are the aplications of the aplications launcher
<yo> ??
<yo> please answer if you know it
<designbybeck> Greetings all, I just backed up my personal data in Home, I had installed Kubuntu-Desktop on top of my Ubuntu 11.10 65bit install
<designbybeck> Someone in this channel said that wasn't a good idea and that is why i was having random crashes.
<designbybeck> So before I wiped my whole harddrive and installed a fresh Kubuntu install, this is recommend?
<designbybeck> Does anyone else have random crashes with IRC Chat, and System Settings?
<frogonwheels> designbybeck: It's a pretty good approach.  Make sure you don't have any data or system config that you need (maybe back-up /etc/ too?)
<designbybeck> HHMmmm what might be under there that I would need frogonwheels
<frogonwheels> designbybeck: Well it depends.. um.. website configs,  special network overrides..  hostname / hosts files / other stuff you've tinkered with?
<designbybeck> i didn't have any website stuff setup on this install
<frogonwheels> designbybeck: cool.  YOu could always tar it up just in case.
<designbybeck> ok, i guess safe than sorry
<frogonwheels> designbybeck: but as to whether it's a good idea- I mostly use the system upgrade for upgrades, but every now and again it's worth starting afresh.
<frogonwheels> designbybeck: I have /home on sep mount for that reason.
<designbybeck> hmm well someone else i was talking to in here was telling me that wasn't a good thing to do with upgrade
<frogonwheels> designbybeck: you mean start afresh and copy your /home in?
<designbybeck> i kept having problems with random crashing
<designbybeck> and I'm about to do a workshop next weekend where we give dontated computers to kids
<designbybeck> last time we use LinuxMint11
<designbybeck> but I was going to try Ubuntu 11.10 32bit..... But just started playing more with Kubuntu 11.10
<frogonwheels> designbybeck: Look it's certainly worth doing a fresh install if you are having issues - I would certainly consider that myself as an option (and have done so on a few occassions)
<designbybeck> But i starated having crashes with Kubuntu, and things not installing correctly or at all
<designbybeck> i take it your main setup is kubuntu frogonwheels ?
<frogonwheels> strange, but it _does_ happen that you can get something wrong in the upgrade path that causes instability - hence why some people always do fresh installs.
<frogonwheels> designbybeck: yep
<frogonwheels> designbybeck: I have kubuntu,  mythbuntu and openwrt on various computers :)
<designbybeck> do you have problems with kde
<designbybeck> crashes and such?
<designbybeck> or does it all run smooth?
<frogonwheels> designbybeck: ocassionally, but generally not.
<designbybeck> frogonwheels, but not to the problem that you loose data
<designbybeck> or the point
<frogonwheels> designbybeck: nope.
<designbybeck> I've been using Ubuntu Unity on my laptop for a while
<designbybeck> and it has always seemeed clunky
<designbybeck> maybe it has a lot ot do with the ati card
<designbybeck> but Kubuntu as seemed much more snappy and intitive
<designbybeck> so it has temped me to try a new clean install kubuntu and try that out for a few months
<frogonwheels> designbybeck: Ati has taken a while to get going, and I certainly had some real bumps along the way with dualscreen ATI drivers.. but it seems a lot more settled...
<frogonwheels> designbybeck: I switched from gnome to kde many years back
<designbybeck> i've always liked kde as a whole
<designbybeck> and I am liking Gnome3
<designbybeck> but still on my laptop setup gnome3 on here seems buggy too
<Vuth> hi
<designbybeck> hello Vuth
<Vuth> how is kubunut doing?
<designbybeck> well I'm about to do a clean install
<Vuth> im trying to do a dual boot
<Vuth> windows 7 + any linux
<designbybeck> I had Ubuntu 11.10 64bit Vuth, I wanted to try Kubuntu so I downloaded Kubuntu-Desktop from the software center
<frogonwheels> designbybeck: gl btw :) I've gotta get me some breakfast.
<Vuth> but is it reversible? if i want to go back to single boot
<designbybeck> but I have issuses with things not installing or asking for my password and such
<designbybeck> thanks for the help frogonwheels
<Vuth> design and you ran it ONT TOP of windows 7?
<designbybeck> no no
<designbybeck> that isn't recommeded at all
<designbybeck> you should dual boot if you are going to keep windows
<designbybeck> yeah it is easy enough to take back that partition
<Vuth> okok
<designbybeck> i meant vs using wubi
<Vuth> installs the software on an existing Windows partition, thus without need for partitioning.
<designbybeck> right, and that is what is not recommended
<Vuth> :(
<designbybeck> it's best to let Kubuntu partition the hadrrdive
<designbybeck> only becuase it underminds the power of linux
<designbybeck> to be on top of windows
<Vuth> i like the customizable of linux OS but i also play online games..and windows on linux not very good
<Vuth> i have 1 TB how much u rec. for me to partition?
<designbybeck> oh if that is your data drive, you could go with 100GB to Linux and be fine
<Vuth> sounds good
<designbybeck> I forgot to ask frogonwheels what arch he runs? 32bit or 64bit
<frogonwheels> designbybeck: 64
<designbybeck> how much ram do you have Vuth
<designbybeck> ah... thanks
<designbybeck> that is what i was running
<designbybeck> and making the new LiveBoot USB now
<frogonwheels> designbybeck: I think the last time I reinstalled I  went from 32bit to 64bit keeping pretty much the same home directory
<frogonwheels> designbybeck:  :) try do that on win7 ;p
<designbybeck> hahaha
<designbybeck> haven't personallky ran windows in 4 years
<Vuth> on my PC..i have 8gb
<designbybeck> ah yeah so you'll want 64bit
<Vuth> right
<Vuth> did u finish clean install of kubunutu yet?
<designbybeck> finishing the USB now
<Vuth> have u tried any other linux? i have only tried mint and ubunutu
<designbybeck> making the live boot now
<designbybeck> yeah those are the only two i've ran more than a few week
<designbybeck> Fedora i have livebooted and used here and there, but not for long periods
<designbybeck> I did try KXStudio and Dream Studio, but those are based on ubuntu kbunut
<designbybeck> but not managed anymore i don't think
<designbybeck> Ok jumpdrive done, I guess I'm going offline for a while
<designbybeck> Hopefully I'll catch on the flip side!
<Vuth> bye
<EP_1337> Hey
<EP_1337> anyone about?
#kubuntu 2013-02-04
<PeterFA> I'm trying to install Kubuntu 12.10 and it won't detect the Windows NTFS partition on my main harddrive. It just lists the whole harddrive as available. I'd like to do a dual boot.
<MichaelP> Does ubuntu use mkinitcpio -p ?
<tsimpson> MichaelP: it uses mkinitramfs
<MichaelP> tsimpson: reason im asking is when i was useing arch.. like installing the catalyst driver. or something it was mkinitcpio -p linux  ... linux was kernel
<entreri> hey there, I would like to know the name of bluetooth software in kubuntu. It is simply "Bluetooth-applet" or blueman or else ?
<tsimpson> MichaelP: the equivalent would be "update-initramfs -c -t -k $(uname -r)" to generate a new initramfs image
<tsimpson> entreri: bluedevil
<entreri> tsimpson: thanks !
<MichaelP> tsimpson: uname -r would be 3.5.0-23-generic... so it would be..   update-initramfs -c -t -k $ 3.5.0-23-generic ?
<tsimpson> MichaelP: just "update-initramfs -c -t -k 3.5.0-23-generic"
<Mathnerd314> hmm, how many packages do I have to install to go from vanilla ubuntu to kubuntu?
<MichaelP> ohh with the $
<tsimpson> Mathnerd314: one, kubuntu-desktop
<MichaelP> tsimpson: thanks
<Mathnerd314> tsimpson: ok. :-) And how many sub-packages does that require?
<Mathnerd314> I don't really care, TBH.
<Mathnerd314> I already know it's 139MB...
<tsimpson> it's a lot, probably a couple of hundred
<MichaelP> a good connection and 12:10 don't take that long
<Mathnerd314> yeah, it's already installing
<tsimpson> just so you know, installing ubuntu-desktop from a Kubuntu system requires more packages :)
<MichaelP> think with 12:10 apt is all most as fast as arch linux pacman
<Mathnerd314> of course - unity takes up 100 packages or something :-)
<MichaelP> I don't like unity
<Mathnerd314> really? it seems to be the direction most UI's are headed
<MichaelP> I don't like its menu for 1 thing.. Gnome-shell has menu extentions
<Mathnerd314> ah, that is a point. too apple-like.
<MichaelP> i like apple look better then unity
<Mathnerd314> ok... write a blog post about it or something
<MichaelP> I have always mainly been kde
<phoenix_firebrd> good morning everyone
<noaXess> morning all
<noaXess> how can i find out, wich network hardware is used for eth0? server has two network cards.. and i need to know which is used for eth0
<shadeslayer> noaXess: do you know the mac address of the cards?
<noaXess> shadeslayer: jep
<shadeslayer> noaXess: ifconfig -a | grep ^eth
<shadeslayer> the "HWaddr" key specifies the mac address of the card
<noaXess> as i said, i know the hw addresses.. but how to get now the correct hardware information
<noaXess> maintainer and so on
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> you said you want to know which one is used for eth0
<shadeslayer> and if you run that command, you'll get something like this : eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 10:9a:dd:6b:a3:ca
<shadeslayer> different mac address obviously
<noaXess> yes.. see here, this two network cards are installed/available: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1607376
<shadeslayer> so .. what exactly do you want to do
<noaXess> does eht0 is the Intel card or the VMWare card
<shadeslayer> I just told you how to figure that out :|
<shadeslayer> run ifconfig -a | grep ^eth  and give me the output
<noaXess> sorry.. but i'm not at th server.. just over ssh
<shadeslayer> thats fine
<noaXess> here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1607381/
<shadeslayer> now which card has the mac address  00:0c:29:44:ca:f9 ?
<shadeslayer> that's the one that owns eth0
<shadeslayer> doing a mac address search, looks like vmware
<noaXess> shadeslayer: yes.. that what i want to know.. it's a server of a customer.. and i need to disable one card.. but i don't know which MAC does belong to which card ;)
<noaXess> both seams to be vmware...
<noaXess> i just have access to the virtual machine.. and want give the maintaner of the vmware host to tip to disable one card... cause the server has network looping problems
<shadeslayer> you said you know which MAC belongs to which card
<noaXess> no on.. i said i know the MAC's ;) but not which one belongs to which card ;) sorry.. if you missunderstood
<shadeslayer> hm
<noaXess> so can i find out wich MAC belongs to which card over console?
<noaXess> thats my prob... or what i want
<shadeslayer> maybe lshw can help
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> noaXess: sudo lshw -c network
<shadeslayer> Look for this line : serial: 10:9a:dd:6b:a3:ca
<noaXess> shadeslayer: ok.. got it too
<shadeslayer> maybe the intel card is bridged or sth?
<noaXess> shadeslayer: yeah.. fine.. thanks :]
<shadeslayer> in which case it'll be called br0
<noaXess> hm.. don't know what they did.. cause both cards had the same address.. one fixed, the other dhcp..
<shadeslayer> but anyway, now you should be able to figure it out
<noaXess> no br0 here.. just eth0, eth1 and lo
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> odd
<noaXess> jep
<noaXess> informed the VMWare admin to check, why there are two network cards with same ip defined
<clodblue> Hi everybody. Is there a way to cut and paste a file in command line
<AciD`> clodblue > ./yourfile provided you set it to eXecute, and you put the #!/bin/sh on the very first line ?
<clodblue> AciD > sorry i dont understant what you are saying
<alberto_> ciao
<alberto_> !list
<ubottu> alberto_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<AciD`> clodblue > if what you want to do is execute commands from a file (instead of having to copy paste those commands directly into a terminal, then that's the way to go !
<AciD`> name you file "mycmds.sh" for instance
<clodblue> ok
<AciD`> write on the first line "#!/bin/sh", then put all your shell commands on the following lines
<AciD`> then save then file
<AciD`> use `chmod +x mycmds.sh` to set it to execute
<AciD`> then finally type : ./mycmds.sh
<AciD`> voila !
<clodblue> sorry i am newbe and i get confused. I  want to only moving (not rename)  a file from one place to another.
<AciD`> then us the mv command
<AciD`> man mv
<clodblue> not rename
<AciD`> mv stands for "MoVe"
<clodblue> yes but moving means renaming in linux
<AciD`> only if you stay in the same directory
<AciD`> please read the manual : man mv
<clodblue> ok thanks a lot ... i will check
<chakkimatti> noob morning *_*
<chakkimatti> My first 2 hours of Kubuntu <3
<Tm_T> chakkimatti: welcome and congrats
<clodblue> AciD: Thanks a lot again.  It has worked.
<AciD`> clodblue > you're welcome
<ignerious> i want to remove the "recently used" tab from the kickoff launcher Pleaseeee help me :)
<shadeslayer> I don't think you can :)
<ignerious> i dont need it and the launcher width is tooo much
<ignerious> please some how help me
<shadeslayer> erm, like I said, I don't think it can be done, I don't see an option to turn it off
<ignerious> through coding or something like that
<chakkimatti> anyone got time for a quickie?
<chakkimatti> How do I tell Kubuuntu to everytime ask for the sudo pass when access is denied?
<chakkimatti> I'm trying to extract a zip with Ark
<Guillem_> Some applications show default "X" icon at task-bar (NEdit, NX-client, ...) Is there any way of fixing this?
<Guillem_> Strangely, NX-Client has an icon at the apps menu
<ignerious> i want to remove the "recently used" tab from the kickoff launcher Pleaseeee help me :)
<ignerious> anyone please help
<Jarris> hi there, i have kubuntu 12.10 and switched back to kdm, because lightdm did not work reliable. now on start up lightdm starts and stops befor kdm is started. is this needed? thx in advance?
<ignerious> i want to remove the "recently used" tab from the kickoff launcher Pleaseeee help me :)
<ignerious> anyone please help
<shadeslayer> Jarris: how did you switch to kdm?
<shadeslayer> ignerious: maybe #kde can help
<ignerious> okay
<shadeslayer> though I really think you cannot remove that tab
<Jarris> shadeslayer: i do not rememder, but think i just installed kdm and when i was asked i did choose kdm for standart dm.
<shadeslayer> can you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm in konsole?
<Jarris> ofc
<shadeslayer> this shouldn't be happening
<shadeslayer> plus, purge lightdm-kde-greeter
<Jarris> shadeslayer: apt want to remove "kubuntu-desktop lightdm-kde-greeter". there are dependences...
<chakkimatti> How do I customize KDE to prompt for the sudo pass ie. when extracting in Ark?
<shadeslayer> Jarris: sounds fine, since kubuntu-destkop depends on lightdm-kde-greeter
<shadeslayer> chakkimatti: what O_O
<chakkimatti> :D
<shadeslayer> chakkimatti: why would you want to do that
<chakkimatti> umm.. When I try and extract with Ark on the Kubuntu it says access dennnied
<shadeslayer> check the contents of the tar?
<chakkimatti> .zip
<Jarris> shadeslayer: i want to keep me kubuntu-destkop :) there must be a conf to change that start/stop thing
<shadeslayer> Jarris: it's just a meta package :P
<shadeslayer> but ... this sounds like a bug
<shadeslayer> Jarris: can you file a bug against lightdm ?
<Jarris> shadeslayer: would be an idea.. but wount solv it soon :)
<shadeslayer> true, but atleast we can track it for 13.04
<shadeslayer> and figure out how to fix it
<Jarris> shadeslayer: u are right, i will do so. thx!
<shadeslayer> chakkimatti: check if the zip is trying to extract to /
<shadeslayer> if it is, you want to run with kdesudo ark /path/to/foo.zip
<shadeslayer> Jarris: just run ubuntu-bug lightdm ;)
<Jarris> shadeslayer: what do u exactly mean?
<shadeslayer> it's a command to report a bug
<Jarris> in this channel?
<Jarris> got it -.-
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<chakkimatti> shadeslayer:  worked around it by setting my httpd.conf's DocumentRoot. Can't extract to root even if superuser?
<shadeslayer> huh? whut? I have no idea what you're talking about :P
<shadeslayer> because I have no idea what the zip contains
<shadeslayer> but you could try something like sudo unzip /path/to/zip
<ignerious> how to change background colour or image of the boot screen
<ignerious> how to change background colour or image of the boot screen
<ignerious> pleasseeeeeeeee
<shadeslayer> ignerious: look in /lib/plymouth/themes/kubuntu-logo
<ignerious> hey i have change the background of the boot screen
<ignerious> but the problem is that it shows only during shutdown not during the boot time
<ignerious> anyone please help regarding this issue
<RamchandraApte> ignerious: what's the issue (I joined late)
<BluesKaj> ignerious, does this pose a serious problem for you or is it just an annoyance ?
<ignerious> it just half done
<ignerious> the changed background appears only during shutdown not during next boot
<ignerious> during next boot the previous background appears
<ignerious> and this continues
<tao> ??I'm new
<BluesKaj> tao, welcome , do you have a support question?
<tao> i use ubuntu
<tao> but this is the kubuntu]
<BluesKaj> tao,  join #ubuntu
<tao> thanks very much
<tao> join #ubuntu
<tao> e
<tao> how ??
<RamchandraApte> tao: type /join #ubuntu
<tao> OK
<BluesKaj> or click on the link #ubuntu
<RamchandraApte> BluesKaj: I would have suggested that, but it might not work on all IRC clients.
<RamchandraApte> BluesKaj: Now I see that he uses Quassel.
<BluesKaj> RamchandraApte, it works on most that I've tried , but your sugestion is the correct one
<ignerious> RamchandraApte: what do you think?
<tao> BluesKaj thanks
<changer> hey all
<changer> i just updated my fresh install of ubuntu 12.10 and now i do not have  a desktop like it should be
<changer> only way to acces things is trough richt click and change desktop background,
<changer> then i can get into system menu etc and pfff , dunno what to do now :)
<changer> cant reach console either lol
<BluesKaj> have you added the panel , changer ?
<changer> hmmm nope, didnt change a single thing since fresh install, i had the side bar etc, after update (automatic) i rebooted and got it like now , so nothing added/changed :S
<BluesKaj> right click on the desktop "add panel" , then you can add widgetrs from there like launchers, taslbars etc
<BluesKaj> changer, this is kubuntu support , for ubuntu do /join #ubuntu
<changer> all i have when i right click is create document,folder and allign / organize desktop, and change background
<changer> i added folder to open up the acces to the disk
<hateball> changer: have you checked that you're on your normal activity and not some new messed up one?
<hateball> upgrading to 12.10 put me on a different activity than what I was previously using
<changer> im on 12.10
<changer> something went wrong updating
<BluesKaj> 12.10 what tho ?
<BluesKaj> which desktop?
<changer> normal ubuntu 12.10
<BluesKaj> plasma
<BluesKaj> ?
<BluesKaj> kde?
<changer> i  went from opensuse to ubuntu, i have no clue what the name is , its the default distr. with standard desktop
<BluesKaj> then join #ubuntu for your support questions, changer , theis kubuntu support for kde plasma desktop
<BluesKaj> this is
<santtu> #depersonalisaatio
<jksdf> Hi all I am having a problem with Kate; certain old text files/code have a very long line length and when I go to open them I get some error, and the files are then read only :/. I have tried changing katerc config file so that the line length limit is 0 (as I saw on the interwebs), but this hasn't fixed the problem...
<jksdf> Any ideas on a solution?
<jksdf> I see this is a bug since long ago. Welp, installing gedit... nm
<ovidiu-florin> hello world, I'm having some trouble with kmail. I have 2 IMAP account and I'm trying to add a POP3 accout, I've added it and I can send mails from it but I can't receive anything
<ovidiu-florin> and the Root folder for that account hasn't appeared
<sbivol> jksdf: could you put one of those files on some server (paste.kde.org, for example) so I could test?
<mr-rich> how do you restart telepathy?
<mandoguit> concentrate really hard???   (sorry I couldn't resist)
<ular-naga> hi
<sbivol> mr-rich: I guess you simply set your account Offline then Online
<mr-rich> That worked ... thanks
<ovidiu-florin> hello world, on the http://www.kubuntu.org/feature-tour page, the screenshot of Complete and professional office suite presents OpenOffice.org instead of LibreOffice
<disharmonic> hmm, There's no KDE 4.9 update foe 12.04 in the repos?
<disharmonic> and by repos i mean the Kubuntu updates ppa
<ovidiu-florin> disharmonic: from What I saw, no. But I'm not sure because I'm using the backports
<disharmonic> ovidiu-florin,  backpoerts has 4.10 RC atm though, right?
<ovidiu-florin> no.
<ovidiu-florin> I have 4.9.5
<ovidiu-florin> and I have all the updates installed
<BluesKaj> disharmonic, try the kubuntu backports , sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports , then , sudp apt-get update
<BluesKaj> ans upgrade
<BluesKaj> ns=and
<disharmonic> ovidiu-florin,  yeah thats the same as 12.10 currently iirc.  I was expecting it to have the 13.04 packages tbh . So I'm guessing  it quite stable for you? BluesKaj  yeah i think i'll give it a try
<disharmonic> it=it's
<ovidiu-florin> It's stable enough.. no problems so far... just some issues with kontact
<ovidiu-florin> and is't laggy sometimes
<ovidiu-florin> What I find the most disturbing is that some windows open minimised by default
<ovidiu-florin> and I'm staring at the screen wondering where's my window
<disharmonic> ovidiu-florin, that sounds annoying. I don't have that on my laptop that's running 12.10. Maybe a config issue
<ovidiu-florin> if it is, soemone please tell me how to fix it
<BluesKaj> disharmonic, I'm havingsome problems like , system setings>user management has orphaned modules , but that may nor apply to your install, but Firefox freezes alot lately , I haven't checked the logs yet
<ovidiu-florin> usually this happenes in popups
<disharmonic> ovidiu-florin, have a look at system-settings>window behavior>windows rules .
<ovidiu-florin> disharmonic: it's not a setting, it happenes only sometimes
<disharmonic> ovidiu-florin, Actually Focus stealing prevention seems like a likely culprit to me in your case. There's no random rules in your config?
<ovidiu-florin> there are just the default's. I haven't changed anything
<disharmonic> ovidiu-florin, in window behavior you could try setting focus stealing prevention to none to see if it solves your issue. Anyway, it's just a guess
<disharmonic> BluesKaj, well it's done know. Any issues that pop up i'll just have to deal with :p . FF issues could be caused by some plugin though
<disharmonic> know=now
<ovidiu-florin> disharmonic: I disabled that setting. I'll see if that still happenes
<hieronymus_> Hello there
<disharmonic> Well that was strange. After the relogging to let KDE update the default desktop appeared for like 3-4 secs and then it switched to my custom setop
#kubuntu 2013-02-05
<sithlord48> anyone know about kubuntu-active on nexus 7?
<sithlord48> hey  SteveRiley did u ever get touch working on yours?
<sigmabeta> /j #android-dev
<k4tZz> kubuntu
<k4tZz> look what happened when I tried to make a PNG image my konsole background
<k4tZz> http://imgur.com/a/Ic0Jt
<k4tZz> THIS
<Gus81> hello, i speak spanish, sorry for my english... A question, Ark archive alternative? File Roller works well in Kubuntu 12.10?
<spacecase> anyone here who might be able to help me figure out why my wifi connection keeps dropping and hopefully figure out how to make it no drop out?
<noaXess> morning
<noaXess> how to get date of last boot?
<hateball> noaXess: When the machine is running?
<noaXess> when machine was last rebootet ;)
<noaXess> hey hateball good morning
<hateball> noaXess: "uptime" ?
<noaXess> hm maybe.. wait.. server lost grrrrrr
<noaXess> hateball: uptime is cool ;).. thanls
<noaXess> ks
<noaXess> ok.. other thing..
<noaXess> two network cards.. eth0, eth1.. eth0 is configured over /etc/network/interfaces: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1611660/
<noaXess> for eth1 i can't find any config.. but if it is started, it gets the same ip adress as eth0.. which will break...
<hateball> noaXess: is this on a server?
<noaXess> yes.
<hateball> noaXess: do you need a static or dhcp IP for the second card?
<noaXess> hateball: i don't want it ;)
<hateball> noaXess: So... what is the problem? Accidentally bringing the device up?
<noaXess> no.. that the eth1 get's the same ip then eth0, w/o ay configuration.. or i can't find it..
<shadeslayer> noaXess: #ubuntu-server can help
<noaXess> the problem is.. if both get the sae ip, internal, no problem.. but accessing external over a firewall we get routing problems..
<hateball> noaXess: so set auto eth1 iface eth1 inet dhcp
<hateball> noaXess: at least that should give it a different IP from your DHCP server
<noaXess> hateball: ok.. i see.. was also my last solution.. hm..
<noaXess> but.. even.. it's a VM.. need to say to the VM admin, that he should remove the second card.. cause on a VM two card for this server doesn't make sense
<hateball> That would be a better solution
<noaXess> yes,, anyway. thanks.. always nice to be here.. ;)
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<dgxe> smartboyhw: hello
<smartboyhw> dgxe, I think that you should use another tty
<dgxe> ok. that's what i thought, but i remembered my server admin days, when several users were logged in together, and I thought perhaps i could do it in the running gui as well
<dgxe> i bet there is a way to do this
<dgxe> i doubt i can startx in 2 separate tty's
<dgxe> no. this cannot be done
<dgxe> oooh look what i found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<dgxe> this is awesome. it lets you plug in another monitor, mouse and kb for an entire seperate user login
<IdleOne> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<nikixr11> hello. i want to make a customized installation of kubuntu but the alternate iso is no longer available
<nikixr11> can i use the normal iso the same way i used the alternate one?
<dgxe> at a guess, probably
<lordievader> nikixr11: In what way do you mean customized?
<nikixr11> lordievader: do a basic ubuntu installation and build from the ground up
<nikixr11> i found https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-August/035675.html
<lordievader> nikixr11: The installation through the live-cd will be more or less the same as the live-cd itself.
<nikixr11> lordievader: what does that mean? how can i do a basic ubuntu installation?
<lordievader> nikixr11: What it means is that you will have a system with kde preinstalled and things like openoffice, kate, etc.
<nikixr11> but i dont want kde preinstalled
<lordievader> nikixr11: Take a look at Ubuntu server. This will not have any DM preinstalled.
<nikixr11> ok
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<dgxe> hello -r
<susundberg> recursive hello?
<dgxe> er -R
<dgxe> yeah
<yuunn> ㅎㅇ
<yuunn> <--
<MichaelP> How do i remove the ATI testing logo from the desktop on there beta driver ?
<ovidiu-florin> where are the emails from kmail stored in the filesystem?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, in the database you chose in the akonadi server ... i think
<david__> Moooo.
<david__> Ah! There we are!
<ovidiu-florin> thank you BluesKaj
<david__> Anyone have any experience setting up Kontact to use Google Calendar?
<designbybeck__> Greetings BluesKaj, I'm still trying to get the one Kubuntu system to reset to a default(preset desktop) after each reboot. This is the info EagleScreen suggested a while back, But doesn't seem to work: http://www.pasteall.org/39418
<designbybeck__> Any ideas?.... It starts loading KDE to automatcially login to the physic student login, but fails
<designbybeck__> it then goes to this error message: http://www.pasteall.org/39419
<hateball> designbybeck__: are you just trying to automatically log in one user account, and have that be in a default state?
<lordievader>  http://www.pasteall.org/39419
<designbybeck__> yes hateball
<hateball> designbybeck__: This is because you copy it with root perms, you need to chown back to the user account logging in
<lordievader> ... Putty works different from the Konsole..
<BluesKaj> designbybeck__, hmm , I just use the "restore previous session" option in system settings>startup&shutdown>session management
<designbybeck__> hateball:  where would I do that at? and BluesKaj does that restore a preset desktop as well? I have widgets set and the like
<designbybeck__> This is basically going to be a public access for the physics student lounge
<hateball> designbybeck__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1612978/
<hateball> designbybeck__: this is how we do it here, more or less
<designbybeck__> Ohhh
<hateball> dirty, but works well enough
<hateball> designbybeck__: should be -rf on the first ofc
<designbybeck__> yeah I thought our working copy in that case would be in the /opt/physics_skel
<hateball> yep, but as I said, the user account needs its perms back
<designbybeck__> hateball:  so rm -rf /home/public ?
<hateball> designbybeck__: yes. or whatever you call the user account
<designbybeck__> gotcha, I thought it was because I wasn't root the first time I tired so I just did that, and it didn't like that either
<designbybeck__> so let me try this
 * genii-around slides hateball a coffee
 * BluesKaj should stay out of questions about multiple users
 * hateball accepts, thanks genii-around!
<genii-around> :-)
<designbybeck__> so hateball in these instructions, we had a restore.sh file that rc.local ran, so I can put your line of code for chmod into  the restore.sh ? http://www.pasteall.org/39418
 * designbybeck__ trying to wrap my head around this all
<hateball> designbybeck__: not chmod, chown
<designbybeck__> sorry yes chown
<hateball> designbybeck__: cp -a should achieve this already, assuming that /opt/physics_skel is owned by the same user that uses /home/physics
<designbybeck__> hmm, no I don't think physics owned that dir
<hateball> nor should he
<hateball> since it's a dir he shouldnt be able to modify
<hateball> or SHE
<designbybeck__> kk
<hateball> designbybeck__: I'd put a few seconds delay on the automatic login as well, if you're restoring a large-ish profile :p
<designbybeck__> how do I do that hateball?
<hateball> designbybeck__: well, in your login manager, where you have that configured right now
<hateball> Both KDM and LightDM have GUI ways to configure it
<designbybeck__> hmm ok
<designbybeck__> well hateball, i don't get the error messages, It goes to the login screen now instead of automatically logging in the physic student account
<hateball> designbybeck__: well then I dunno, I dont know about your specific setup
<designbybeck__> thinking I might just give up and let them use the Guest account
<designbybeck__> when I try to login with the physics student it just goes back to the login screen
<hateball> designbybeck__: but how *I* solve it, is to just do your regular *buntu install, copy -r the user profile to /root, then restore in the fashion above
<hateball> designbybeck__: can you check in a tty that the profile is actually copied? and that the perms are proper?
<hateball> cp -a... that does not copy recursively does it?
<DarthFrog> Yes, it does.
 * hateball usually uses rsync for all the things
<designbybeck__> hmm
<Husar> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ECKaXK3C
<Husar> same problem on pc and laptop whenn connecting gps/mobile/camera
<Husar> whats wrong?
<Peace-> Husar: i will read
<DarthFrog> Husar:  Looks like a hardware error.
<Husar> impossible
<Husar> gps device + 2 htc mobiles + Nikon camera
<Husar> the same on PC and Laptop
<Peace-> mm it seems not recognized
<Husar> with newer Kubuntu x86_64
<Peace-> kernel doesn't handle it
<Peace-> just that
<Peace-> Husar: tried to attach it directly on the computer ?
<Husar> how? without usb cable?
<Peace-> lol
<Peace-> Husar: did not use an hub ?
<Husar> thats USB devices connected via wire
<Peace-> Husar: ...   computer====hub usb === device or   computer ==== device ?
<Peace-> Husar: is your device 3.0 usb ? or 2.0 ?
<Husar> computer <- usb <- device
<Peace-> omg
<Peace-> Husar: have you used this ? http://4chandata.org/images/threads/128200_20113302135413028.jpg
<Husar> no, i do not need this shit
<Husar> ;p
<Peace-> ok
<Husar> computer -> device (via USB)
<Peace-> Husar: is your  device 3.0 usb ?
<Peace-> or 2.0
<Husar> 2.0
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> Husar: your computer supports 2.0 or 3.0 ?
<Husar> 2.0
<Husar> 2 poinz 0
<Husar> point
<Peace-> Husar: i dunno i have found this but i don't think that will help you http://www.geekdevs.com/2010/04/solved-unable-to-enumerate-usb-device-disabling-ehci_hcd/
<Husar> Peace-: yes, not work for me
<Peace-> no idea
<Husar> ok
<Husar> will change system
<genii-around> I think your computer is using the wrong base driver for your USB. For USB 2.0 it should be using ehci not uhci
<Peace-> genii-around: infact in that article ...
<genii-around> It's also conceivable the host controller is actually USB 1.x but the device might be 2.0
<Peace-> genii-around: i was thinking the same but 2 vs 3 :D
<Ossimoro> scusate, c'è un canale di aiuto in italiano?
<genii-around> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Ossimoro> thank you genii-around
<genii-around> Ossimoro: You're welcome!
<c2tarun> can anyone please help me with this problem of KMail? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2112481
<sbivol> c2tarun: which KMail version are you running?
<c2tarun> sbivol: 4.8.5
<c2tarun> sbivol: is this some bug, fixed in later version?
<sbivol> I'm on 4.10... but I don't remember this behaviour in any KMail version, so it's probably related to your configuration
<c2tarun> sbivol: did you made any change to your folder subscription?
<sbivol> c2tarun: yes, because I don't like being subscribed to the Spam folder :)
<c2tarun> sbivol: ok. So I think I should upgrade to 4.10 Let me look for its ppa
<sbivol> c2tarun: I'd advise againsta that. it hasn't been released yet, and we still haven't identified the cause.
<c2tarun> sbivol: ohh... :P
<c2tarun> well let me share a screenshot with you
<c2tarun> sbivol: check this out: http://imagebin.org/245551
<sbivol> *I mean the cause of your issue, not the cause of 4.10 not being released yet
<sbivol> c2tarun: you have [Gmail] inside Google mail... strange...
<c2tarun> if I cancel all the subscription the problem is kind of fixed. But I dont think this is the right way. I tried thunderbird and it is working fine
<c2tarun> sbivol: you dont have that?
<sbivol> I guess I'll set up my Gmail account in KMail now, to test. please wait a minute
<c2tarun> sbivol: sure, I am waiting
<c2tarun> sbivol: also please try deleting any mail. Because when I delete a mail, it goes to Local Trash instead of GMail trash
<sbivol> c2tarun: yes, it goes to local trash because that folder was the default one when you added the account
<c2tarun> sbivol: you configured your gmail?
<sbivol> yes
<c2tarun> sbivol: are you getting gmail inside Google Mail?
<sbivol> yes. and mails deleted from gmail go to the local trash
<slight__> Hello everyone, I would like to install Kubuntu on my laptop so I first tried using live version
<sbivol> c2tarun: did you do server-side subscription?
<c2tarun> sbivol: nope, what is it?
<slight__> but my brightness keys did not work
<slight__> normally Fn F2 should decrease brightness but it did not. Also tried the power gadget nxt to clock... it also did not change
<sbivol> c2tarun: the screenshot you provided... oh, it's Local subscription
<c2tarun> sbivol: yup, I found server side subscription option in accounts>modify. Should I enable it?
<sbivol> slight__: that depends on your specific laptop. what model is it? maybe it's a known issue...
<slight__> sbivol: it is samsung np350v5a
<slight__> but other fn keys work. e.g. volume controls, touchpad disable, wifi
<sbivol> c2tarun: no, let me test the local subscription first... I have no idea what's the difference between local and server-side subscription, an I'm lazy  to check it on the internet...
<c2tarun> sbivol: I'll do it meanwhile ;) check the diff on internetl
<sbivol> slight__: that's because different chips are used for sound and brightness control
<c2tarun> sbivol: well seems like this is my problem :) http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=95506
<c2tarun> sbivol: seems like my problem is solved: http://imagebin.org/245554
<c2tarun> let me test once more.
<sbivol> c2tarun: I also have gmail inside gmail, so that is probably by design(tm)
<sbivol> should be a Gmail feature, since other IMAP servers that I have configured do not have such folder layout
<c2tarun> sbivol: yup, as mentioned in that forum link, that local subscription overrides server so I think that is reason of multiple copies of mails. I think sharing server-subscription fixed it :)
<c2tarun> yup possibly
<sbivol> c2tarun: so you disabled local subscriptions and enabled the server-side ones?
<c2tarun> sbivol: I just enabled server-side subscription. I think it automatically disabled local
<sbivol> c2tarun: could you please check the local subscription and see if it's still enabled?
<c2tarun> sbivol: how can I check that?
<noobnub> Hello. I'm having some problems changing the default applications for file types. KeditFileType  gave me this error first ""/home/username/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list" not writable.
<noobnub> Please contact your system administrator". the owener for the applications directory was set to root, so i changed it my username and fixed the permissions, but now KEditFileType just hangs when I try to change something.
<sbivol> right-click the top Gmail folder -> Manage local subscriptions. See which folders are checked
<sbivol> slight__: I can't find anything on the internet regarding linux on that specific laptop. I'm afraid the only way to know for sure is to install Kubuntu on it and test :)
<sbivol> slight__: oh, and report back ;-)
<c2tarun> sbivol: yup, all folders are selected and [GMAIL] is gone from there. http://imagebin.org/245555
<c2tarun> sbivol: thanks for helping :)
<sbivol> c2tarun: you're welcome
<sbivol> noobnub: just to be sure, I suggest logging off from KDE, going to a console with Ctrl+Alt+F1, then executing „sudo chown -R <user>:<user> /home/<user>”
<sbivol> noobnub: replace <user> with your username
<noobnub> i tried that within KDE. so i guess i'll logout and try it without KDE running. thanks.
<sbivol> noobnub: does it work now?
<slight__> sbivol: ops... but what if it does not work
<slight__> sbivol: also, is it kubuntu related or kde related?
<sbivol> c2tarun: on the screenshots, I see that your font rendering is not-as-awesome-as-it-should-be. maybe you'd like to try changing the font hinting settings in System Settings -> Application appearance -> Fonts -> Use antialiasing [Enabled] -> Use subpixel hinting -> Style [Slight or Medium]. Maybe you find one of those settings better-looking on your monitor. (I've translated the settings names to english, so please adjust them to reality)
<sbivol> slight__: Kubuntu related
<slight__> slight__: do you suggest installing with WUBI or a seperate installation?
<sbivol> slight__: it depends. I'd advise installing on a separate partition, but if you don't feel comfortable modifying your partitions, then Wubi is also a good option
<slight__> slight__: ok, now i will try again by trying this : http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?60349-cannot-control-screen-brightness-with-kubuntu-12-10-beta-2
<slight__> sbivol: then will let you know if it works :)
<slight__> sbivol: thanks for help :)
<sbivol> slight__: yes, please do post your findings
<slight__> exit
<palasso1> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BluesKaj> palasso1, just ask your question
<palasso1> BluesKaj: nah I'm ok ;)
<palasso1> Just testing out Quassel...
<BluesKaj> ,you were testing the bot
<sbivol> palasso1: ubottu accepts private chats, so you can test him (it?) without us noticing
<palasso1> nah I just wanted to type sth... that's all... help just came to me.. I thought it would PM me...
<ludwig_> Hi guys. I have a very bad issue. My networking keeps disconnecting. in /var/log messages I get ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready for wlan0 and eth0
<ludwig_> do you have any idea what's going on? using kernel 3.2.6
<ludwig_> 11.04 kubuntu
<ludwig_> driver: tg3
<sbivol> ludwig_: being WLAN, you can suspect anything. even that your neighbour tries to hijack your connection to sniff some useful packets
<ludwig_> sbivol: both for eth0
<ludwig_> not just wlan.. and checked everything.
<sbivol> ludwig_: would you have any reason to suspect your router?
<ludwig_> sbivol: no, because it does the same in 3 different networks
<ludwig_> it's either hardware malfunction / core kernel issue / incompat
<ludwig_> but i'm open to suggestions
<sbivol> I see... that's weird. a bad wireless driver I can understand, but a broken driver for the wired card... that's highly unlikely.
<ludwig_> sbivol: so hardware issue?
<sbivol> ludwig_: can you find out your WLAN and LAN card models? maybe the internet knows something about your issue already
<ludwig_> searched but nothing really
<sbivol> ludwig_: you could try Kubuntu 13.04 (any daily image) from a usb stick and see if the problems persist. ftp://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<ludwig__> my KDE effects also crash with: fatal server error failed to submit batchbuffer :invalid argument
<sbivol> ludwig__: what hardware do you have?
<ludwig__> how can I check that?
<ludwig__> GA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<ludwig__> i don't know any other way to check it
<sbivol> ludwig__: oh, that answers my question :) so you have a regular laptop with common hardware. at this point, I'd suggest doing a complete memory test. choose Memtest86+ from the Grub menu, before booting in Kubuntu
<ludwig__> sbivol: how would that help? I rememeber i did it some time ago and found nothing
<sbivol> ludwig__: the test will take a while, but you'll know for sure whether your memory is ok or not. bad memory causes lots of issues and is relatively hard to detect unless you test your memory.
<ludwig__> sbivol: did the test and found nothing. was done recently and after the issues (both eth0/wlan0 and graphics)
<sbivol> ludwig__: at this point, I'm out of ideas. try a daily image, maybe the newer drivers are better.
<sbivol> ludwig__: to be clear – I suggest you try a live image of 13.04, not to install it.
<ludwig__> ok. ty
<Obsidian1723> If you want stability, stick with the LTS.
<frenzz> irc://irc.uragano.org/SunShiNe
<ikonia> frenzz: ?
<blacklist> yello
 * genii-around slides blacklist a coffee
<blacklist> very good one coffee now
<lucas_nemeth> Hello, I can't connect a VPN(PPTP) network through network manager. It just shows "connecting..." and then it does not connect at all.
<Guest49535> hey
<lucas_nemeth_> Hello, I can't connect a VPN(PPTP) network through network manager. It just shows "connecting..." and then it does not connect at all.
<lucas_nemeth_> without errors or anything...
#kubuntu 2013-02-06
<cortexA9> hello
<cortexA9> the daily of today have kde 4.10 ?
<cortexA9> hello, the daily of today have kde 4.10 ?
<cortexA9> hello all
<Guest31124> hi
<noaXess> morning.
<noaXess> hey.. anybody also have strange System Tray Problems? i get plasma crashes and then in the System Tray some entries will be duplicated or added, look at this http://i.imgur.com/1Cbskja.png
<noaXess> needed to remove system tray, cause the whole panel get suck
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> noaXess: looks like a bug in KSNI
<shadeslayer> or some other app
<backjlack> Hello.
<backjlack> What's wrong with Kubuntu? I've tried everything I possibly could find on the web to try to make Krunner actually start on every boot.
<backjlack> Also, the log out / sleep / shutdown / restart options don't do anything at all every second boot.
<shadeslayer> krunner does start on every boot 0.o
<shadeslayer> what happens if you press alt+F2
<backjlack>   shadeslayer: It doesn't show up...
<shadeslayer> huh
<backjlack> I have to start krunner manually.
<backjlack> If I want to use krunner to launch apps, I have to start it manually.
<shadeslayer> oh ...
<shadeslayer> maybe #kde can help
<shadeslayer> though I don't know why that would happen, and don't know what starts krunner in the first place
<shadeslayer> backjlack: make sure you have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<backjlack> Yes, I'm 100% sure.
<backjlack> This install was done by using the 12.04 install kit.
<backjlack> It's fully updated and I've been having this problem for some time.
<backjlack> I've even reinstalled the kubuntu-desktop package to be 100% sure it's installed with all its deps.
<shadeslayer> hmm, then I have no idea
<backjlack> http://paste.kde.org/665768/
<backjlack> This is what I get in kdm.log.
<shadeslayer> errr
<shadeslayer> that's not good
<shadeslayer> and I was about to say it could be a dbus issue
<backjlack> Yes, I have to get this dbus issue fixed.
<shadeslayer> backjlack: check if dbus-x11 and dbus are installed?
<backjlack> I've reinstalled them by hand, they were already at the latest versions.
<shadeslayer> backjlack: can you check what happens if you launch kdeinit4 by hand ( in a terminal )
<shadeslayer> once you've logged in
<backjlack> I get the same error.
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> backjlack: eval `dbus-launch --sh-syntax`
<shadeslayer> that will print out some vars
<shadeslayer> please export them in bash, and then try launching kdeinit4
<backjlack> shadeslayer: That worked, however, it couldn't start because it can't connect to the screen.
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> export DISPLAY=:0
<shadeslayer> then kdeinit4
<backjlack> It threw an error saying it can't communicate with kded.
<shadeslayer> *blink*
<shadeslayer> backjlack: run kded4
<shadeslayer> your install seems a bit screwed up
<backjlack> shadeslayer: Thank you. I'll try to reinstall all the packages for kde.
<shadeslayer> well ... did you edit startkde or any system files?
<shadeslayer> and did running kded4 work?
<duderino> booting SLES with init=/bin/bash, but no usb-keyboard available - any ideas?
<backjlack> duderino: How
<markit> kubuntu 13.04 live cd, I set "kubuntu" user a password, add it to a group, logout,  but at login I'm asked for the password and does not work (can't login again). Any clue?
<backjlack> How's that related to kubuntu, duderino?
<duderino> oh sorry backjlack - wrong forum ;) - but same problem surely for kubuntu, because kernel related?
<mokush> when are the kubuntu packages for 4.10 showing up?
<shadeslayer> almost there
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<Peace-> hi phoenix_firebrd
<osinclair> seems packaging 4.10 is underway?
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: hi
<phoenix_firebrd> osinclair: ya
<osinclair> goodie, I had a look on kubuntu_devel but the activities going are way above my levle
<osinclair> level
<FtMan__> hi,guys,while i'm using vim the state said: = s:siso_save,what does that meaning?
<kbroulik> is anybody else experiencing frequent hickups on Kubuntu Raring? when I change to another directory in dolphin I often get the entire system freezing for a second or two, when interacting with plasmoids (ie. click the battery monitor or NM applet)
<Peace-> kbroulik: mmm i have seen dolphin freeze on 4.9.98
<kbroulik> Peace-: but it is not limited to dolphin, it's the entire system. sometimes when I close a tab in Chrome it freezes for a couple of seconds, sometimes when I start an application …
<markit> anyone using apt-cacher-ng? I've a lot of troubles with "not found" or "Data integrity error when decompressing"
<Peace-> kbroulik: on raring chrome gives me problem of cpu usage
<Peace-> kbroulik: switched back to firefox
<kbroulik> hmm
<kbroulik> yeah since version 18 chromium's quality goes down with every release :(
<Peace-> kbroulik: i use konqueror with webkit for fast and light browsing
<Peace-> and firefox when it doesn't work good
<kbroulik> I tried rekonq (which is basically the same rendering engine) but it doesn't fit my need
<Peace-> kbroulik: try konqueror with webkit
<kbroulik> has the same weird tab bar, so, no :)
<Peace-> ok
<mr0wl> So, we're getting the KDE 4.10 updating via Backports, am I right?
<osinclair> mr0wl: I just did apt-get update and got 300+ packages to update and yes backport
<osinclair> hm, that is an assumption actually... on 12.10 could be updates, not backports?
<osinclair> mr0wl: should be kubuntu-updates for 12.10 and backports for 12.04
<osinclair> if released for Precise, I don't kow
<osinclair> know
<mr0wl> osinclair: okay, thank you
<mr0wl> do you also know if 4.10 will include the appmenu feature?
<mr0wl> to hide the menu bar?
<osinclair> mr0wl: am wrong, checked on 12.10 and it is backports here
<osinclair> mr0wl: as it is part of 4.10 I assume
<mr0wl> osinclair: oh okay
<mr0wl> yeah,  i was looking at PPA it was all 4.10
<mr0wl> pretty cool to get an update right after KDE.org anounces it
<osinclair> mr0wl: will wait until announcement is made myself, have happened some packages come late
<osinclair> and then you can get problems, take my word for it
<mr0wl> osinclair: hah that's true
<mr0wl> but it just finished updating
<mr0wl> going brb and see what i've got
<mr0wl> osinclair: works pretty well so far
<osinclair> mr0wl: also taking the jump here :-)
<mr0wl> osinclair: nice!
<backjlack> shadeslayer: kded was already running.
<backjlack> shadeslayer: I didn't edit any system files.
<backjlack> This problem was temporarily fixed once or twice by completely erasing my .kde folder.
<backjlack> However, I'm still unable to log out, sleep, restart or shutdown the system. It looks like it's broken all the time now.
<backjlack> I can only reboot and shutdown via the console.
<ovidiu-florin> hello world, I'm trying to copy an event in kontact calendar. How do I do that?
<osinclair_> mr0wl: how u get that appmenu setting?
<mokie> hello
<mokie> Will be available kde 4.10 for kubuntu 12.10?
<mokie> I have enabled kubuntu ppa
<Eversmann> Hey. Right now i have kde 4.10 rc3 from the kubuntu-ppa beta and the kubuntu-ppa, no packages yet
<Eversmann> i guess those will be avaiable during the day
<mokie> i have this repository
<Eversmann> Arch and suse have it already
<mokie> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu
<Eversmann> yeah, that's it. The update should be there any moment
<mokie> ok, thanks
<Eversmann> I'm searching around the forums to see if there are any news about it
<mokie> i've been receiving all the 4.9.x updates but i didnt know about that
<ovidiu-florin> I just got KDE 4.10 on kubuntu 14.04 with backports :D
<ovidiu-florin> rebooting to see the changes
<mokie> 12.04 i guess
<Eversmann> hehe, yeah
<Eversmann> hey Mokie. Like ovidiu-florin said, i see the 4.10 packages are in the backports ppa
<Eversmann> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<Eversmann> nothing in kubuntu updates ppa
<mokie> yeah, i know that there are on the backports
<mokie> i hope it will be on the kubuntu updates
<backjlack> It won't be in updates.
<backjlack> It will only be in backports.
<Eversmann> "Backports of new versions of KDE and major KDE apps for Kubuntu which are either too large a change or not yet tested enough to go to Ubuntu Backports."
<Eversmann> i guess so ;-)
<Eversmann> updating
<backjlack> 12.04 didn't receive 4.9.x outside of the ppa.
<mokie> so the only way to get kde 4.10 on kubuntu 12.10 will be the backports repository?
<Tm_T> yes because it is a backport
<Eversmann> don't know in the future, right now the packages are there (compiled 3 hours ago)
<Eversmann> yeah, like Tm_T said
<Tm_T> Eversmann: they're not really ready for consumption necessarily until it's announced I'd say
<Eversmann> i hope they fix the blur delay in final
<Eversmann> Ok ;-) in any case, i'm keeping both repositories
<mokie> ok, it seems that we have to wait and see
<clodblue> hi everybody
<Eversmann> hey
<backjlack> Time to reboot to find out if the issue with the missing krunner and log off / sleep / shutdown / reboot is fixed with 4.10.
<clodblue> The splitted zip archive which is made with zip command can not be extracted with ark and can not be opened with 7zip on windows.
<clodblue> could anyone help
<clodblue> with normal whole zip archive there is no problem
<Eversmann> did you try running unzip in command line using the first zip file of the collection?
<clodblue> anyone wondering that sutiaton. Could try on their system
<backjlack> KDE 4.10 is nice. It also fixed my problems.
<Eversmann> cool backjlack
<backjlack> Just so everyone knows and sees this: if anyone encounters problems with krunner not running or they're unable to log off / sleep / restart / shutdown, please tell them to install KDE 4.10 from the ppa. It fixes the problems.
<backjlack> It's time for me to join KDE now: http://jointhegame.kde.org/
<Eversmann> ok, i'm installing the update right now, let's see if they fix the blur delays
<backjlack> Eversmann: If that was being caused by bad performance, it might be fixed.
<clodblue> <Eversmann>: now i realise the unzip commnad not working also
<JuJuBee> I have a couple of users who cannot logout.  When they click logout, nothing seems to happen.  Suggestions?  I know we can mv .kde .kde.old and this seems to correct the problem but then they need to reconfigure kde to their liking.
<Eversmann> ok. I'll rebooting, i'll tell in a minute. With 4.9 i didn't have the problem, let's see.....
<clodblue> <Eversmann>: i have this files books.z01  books.z02  books.zip
<clodblue> <Eversmann>: unzip books.zip
<clodblue> Archive:  books.zip
<clodblue> warning [books.zip]:  zipfile claims to be last disk of a multi-part archive;
<clodblue>   attempting to process anyway, assuming all parts have been concatenated
<clodblue>   together in order.  Expect "errors" and warnings...true multi-part support
<clodblue>   doesn't exist yet (coming soon).
<clodblue> file #1:  bad zipfile offset (local header sig):  4
<FloodBotK1> clodblue: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<clodblue> what is my problem anyone could help
<tsimpson> clodblue: you need to concatenate the parts into one zip file
<tsimpson> "Multi-part  archives  are  not yet supported, except in conjunction with zip.  (All parts must be concatenated together in order, and then ``zip -F'' (for zip 2.x) or ``zip -FF'' (for zip 3.x) must be performed on the concatenated archive in order to ``fix'' it." -- from the man page for unzip
<mr0wl> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi mr0wl
<clodblue> tsimpson: thanks i will try
<clodblue> tsimpson: Thank you very much it works
<tsimpson> you're welcome
<c2tarun> anyone here able to make KDE look like Mac?
<lordievader> c2tarun: There is probably something on the following link that can do so: http://kde-look.org/
<FlameReaper> Well, some Kwin / deKorator themes
<c2tarun> lordievader: there is many in gnome-look but only one in kde-look, and that also not close to mac :(
<c2tarun> FlameReaper: what is dekorator themes?
<FlameReaper> mixed with some QtCurve customization
<FlameReaper> c2tarun: honestly I have less idea about that myself :(
<FlameReaper> I also can't remember how I installed it XD
<c2tarun> FlameReaper: well QTCurve seems worth looking into :) thanks
<BluesKaj> c2tarun, why not a 'windows" look :) , but what's wrong with kde ?
<FlameReaper> that and look into the KFaenza icon themes too
<FlameReaper> all installable from "get new themes" in settings :)
<c2tarun> BluesKaj: well configuring it to look like others is a power in KDE not a weakness or wrong or like that.
<FlameReaper> I usually go for a hybrid look with a custom touch
<c2tarun> BluesKaj: also I am little bored with default look ;) so trying some tweaks
<FlameReaper> and on multimonitor setups, I like the fact that I can have custom widgets/panel layouts
<BluesKaj> there are other themes then default one can explore
<BluesKaj> than
<FlameReaper> I personally take inspiration from OS X and Windows while configuring mine
<c2tarun> yeah, I'll look into them as well, its just Mac really really looks good ;) , I still feel its not worth the money they charge
<FlameReaper> OS X for global menus as example
<c2tarun> and what is point of having KDE and not able to experiment with its configuration
<BluesKaj> c2tarun, none , but to make it look like a different OS is not the same thing
<BluesKaj> to me that's disloyal :)
<FlameReaper> I think maybe he means just the looks
<c2tarun> BluesKaj: hmm.... its just looks. Its like Tom Cruise, who looks good but can't act. So if somebody wan't to look like Tom Cruise can't be disloyal :)
<BluesKaj> do what you want , it just rubs me the wrong way
<JuJuBee> The only think windows inspires me to do is vomit !
<c2tarun> JuJuBee: don't blame them, they are trying. (They copied start screen from GNOME3) :P which acts funny.
<ovidiu-florin> I got my KDE 4.10 yeeeeee https://plus.google.com/107178397249608926118/posts/jDzhxACKfGF
<skrite> hey all
<MichaelP> When will kubuntu get final release of kde 4.10 ?
<backjlack> MichaelP: I'm running it already.
<backjlack> MichaelP: You need the PPA.
<backjlack> ovidiu-florin: Cool, it's also faster.
<BluesKaj> 12.10 should have it in the backports
<MichaelP> backjlack: ok... im on rc3 right now...
<backjlack> I've got 4.10.00 here.
<MichaelP> BluesKaj: i don't see where to enable back ports
<ovidiu-florin> MichaelP: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<MichaelP> just got that off google
<ovidiu-florin> then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<MichaelP> whats the difference in apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrade ?
<lordievader> MichaelP: Dist-upgrade is more agressive, it will install kernel-updates, for example, apt-get upgrade will not.
<OerHeks> I thought the 'dist' part means distribution upgrade, from 12.10 to 13.04 for example
<ovidiu-florin> me aswell
<lordievader> OerHeks: Nope, apt-get will not do so. It is easy to understand the confusement though.
<ovidiu-florin> I usually use aptitude
<BluesKaj> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<backjlack> I really hate the slow window resizing animation.
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, not any more, the command to upgrade a release is : sudo do-release-upgrade
<MichaelP> lordievader: is there away to block stuff from being upgraded.. yesterday i used the sourse.list generator.. and X Updates Xorg Edgers and got the ati fglrx beta of catalyst  and want to block that
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, to upgrade to a new release , rather
<lordievader> MichaelP: You can pin package versions, however I do not know how to do so with apt-get.
<MichaelP> ok
<MichaelP> is there a gui to disable processes kstsgaurd shows a 155 running
<raymears> quick question: how long till 4.10 is available in backports?
<BluesKaj> raymears, it should be there now
<BluesKaj> for 12.10
<raymears> there is no mesage regarding this on kubuntu.org...
<BluesKaj>  https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<raymears> ok. let's just hope it won't break my system :)
<markit> BluesKaj: I've 4.10 in 12.04, don't remember what repo I activated though (kdebackport something)
<BluesKaj> markit, the url above gives options for 12.04 to add to your sources.list
<markit> ok, that's what I have then
<snele> anyone on kde 4.10?
<markit> btw, transparencies are really a bad thing for readability
<snele> can anyone confirm this bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=314520
<markit> we will end with a good looking DE that is almost unusable, lol
<ubottu> KDE bug 314520 in notifications "Regression: Spacing in notification pop-up is wrong/bad" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<snele> ?
<snele> it was ok in rc3
<BluesKaj> or you do this to add the backports , it's somewhat easier , sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<OerHeks> snele you can confirm this bug yourself, dont you ?
<snele> OerHeks: It is my bugreport :)
<snele> everything was fine in rc3
<BluesKaj> snele, yes , some are on 4.10 already ...13.04 here and it seems ok so far
<OerHeks> ah,, then you cannot :-D
<nikant> hey I want to devlop for KDE how do i start?
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | http://www.kubuntu.org/  Kubuntu 12.10 out | KDE SC 4.10 updates http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.10
<Riddell> 4.10 is out! http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.10
<snele> BluesKaj: Can you confirm this bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=314520
<ubottu> KDE bug 314520 in notifications "Regression: Spacing in notification pop-up is wrong/bad" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<wolftune> hey so how do I actually use the menu options (like hsowing at top or in title bar) in 4.10??
<snele> wolftune: system settings>application appereance>fine tuning tab
<wolftune> snele: I don't see it
<BluesKaj> snele, no i can not confirm that bug ...haven't seen it here
<snele> wolftune: menubar style
<wolftune> snele: not there
<snele> in fine tuning tab
<wolftune> snele: Iyeah
<wolftune> snele: not there. I'm in 4.10, I just updated, I see the maximize window animation…
<scherenhaenden> hi ppl... i got some gtk apps that dont show me thier menubars.... ive reinstalled my pc... n now i got this problem
<scherenhaenden> i dont know how to show the menubars
<snele> wolftune: dont you look for this option: http://www.dodaj.rs/f/33/MW/214LISUL/snapshot3.png
<wolftune> snele: that section is simply not there
<snele> wolftune: try with new user. I created new user when I upgraded to kde 4.10 rc3. It is better to have new clean config files when you upgrade to newer kde :)
<wolftune> snele: arg, I'm not going to lose all my config stuff, I have a lot of settings for different things. Any guess which config files I could try deleting?
<snele> wolftune: i think it is part of kwin. so i gues ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc or systemsettingsrc :)
<wolftune> thanks, will try
<snele> wolftune: logout or reboot after deleting these config files :)
<wolftune> k
<snele> for kwinrc you can do alt+f2 and kwin --replace
<wolftune> oh ok
<snele> I mean after deleting kwinrc restart kwin with kwin --replace :)
<wolftune> you mean instead of logging out?
<n8w> hey
<n8w> all my desktop icons,widgets etc have dissapered after i added an activity(by mistake)...how do i switch bak to my original dekstop?
<n8w> it has never happened to me before...thx for any help
<n8w> anyone?
<Peace-> n8w:
<Peace-> n8w: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/06/plasma-desktopEg2156.png
<Peace-> n8w: then select the old activity
<Peace-> n8w: right click on the desktop > activities > http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/06/plasma-desktopiO2156.png
<n8w> Peace-: well there is nothin in the activity bar
<Peace-> n8w: ok you need to restart plasma maybe
<Peace-> n8w: ALT F2
<Peace-> n8w: pkill plasma-desktop ; plasma-destop
<Peace-> n8w: sorry
<Peace-> n8w: pkill plasma-desktop ; plasma-desktop
<genii-around> In an extreme case, logout, ctrl-alt-f1 , login by console, mkdir oldkde && mv .kde oldkde      then logout, alt-f7, login to desktop
<n8w> Peace-: didnt help:/...all my settings r gone
<n8w> genii-around: ye that the extreme case...
<Peace-> n8w: can you give me a screnshot of activities list ?
<scherenhaenden> snele: im gonna look for this
<Ronalds_M> hello
<Ronalds_M> I need kde 4.10
<Ronalds_M> pls
<Ronalds_M> this is ontopic btw
<snele> scherenhaenden: for what? :)
<n8w> Peace-: i just renewed the settings by mv .kde
<scherenhaenden> snele: it look like i do not have this option
<scherenhaenden> :S
<Peace-> n8w: ok
<snele> Ronalds_M: what version of kubuntu do you use?
<Ronalds_M> unity lol
<Ronalds_M> they sended me here
<Peace-> ....
<scherenhaenden> snele: menu bar option... im on that... but it does not appears this option to me
<n8w> Peace-: thx for help anywai
<Ronalds_M> precise btw
<Ronalds_M> or 4.10 is not even stable
<Ronalds_M> yet
<snele> scherenhaenden: just create new user and see if you have that option with new user
<scherenhaenden> im installing that option...  or i think... im gonna prove in 5 mins
<Peace-> Ronalds_M: 4.10 has been released today .. do you think that packaging is an easy task ?
<Ronalds_M> kde seemed fine on my ubuntu, but interesting thing was the firefox and other gtk themes
<Ronalds_M> somethings wrong with them
<Ronalds_M> so I decided to get newest copy
<Peace-> Ronalds_M: for now there is 4.10 rc 3
<Ronalds_M> oH
<Ronalds_M> that's because I sawed it on slashdot
<Ronalds_M> also
<snele> Ronalds_M: it is stable :) i am using it on precise. 4.10 final
<Ronalds_M> great snele
<Ronalds_M> :>
<snele> Ronalds_M: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.10
<Peace-> oh they released it ?
<Peace-> i am on raring so ..
<Ronalds_M> ppa is something I have been not caring about
<Ronalds_M> long time
<Ronalds_M> but it's there
<Ronalds_M> nice
<tobias__> hi does anyone of you know where i could find an web server like apache?? or how it is called under kubuntu??
 * BluesKaj posts the url one more time , https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<Ronalds_M> apache you can find on apache webpage
<Ronalds_M> probably
<BluesKaj> tobias__, it's called apache , or apache2
<Ronalds_M> isn't there any market on kubuntu, should be also there
<BluesKaj> BBL...
<Peace-> tobias__: apache
<tobias__> BluesKaj could it be that it is preinstalled??
<lordievader> tobias__: Still called Apache, to install it run: sudo apt-get install apache
<Ronalds_M> I should just install any showen version of kde
<Ronalds_M> or which particial packaged?
<genii-around> Ronalds_M: kubuntu-desktop, and then also lightdm-kde-greeter
<ovidiu-florin> hy guys, I'm trying to learn about deb packages so I'm building a simple deb package. I have one Binary file that just prints a message. I've tried something, but apparently it didn't work. Could someone please guide me through this?
<tomdavidson> hi, can any one direct me to a QtWebKit-2.3 package or ppa?
<snele> Ronalds_M: if you are using ubuntu you should install kubuntu-desktop and then in at login screen choose kde instad of unity
<scherenhaenden> snele: im going out to prove the opther account
<n8w> Peace-: ok i think what i did...i have switched to folder view
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Perhpas this can assist you: http://www.nerdliness.com/article/2007/08/27/creating-simple-ubuntu-debian-packages
<snele> Ronalds_M: if you are on precise you will have kde 4.8.5 installed. then you can upgrade to kde 4.10 :)
<Ronalds_M> I added
<Ronalds_M> ppa
<Ronalds_M> doesn't it counts?
<Peace-> n8w: hahahaha
<snele> Ronalds_M: if you are on ubuntu you have to install kubuntu-desktop first
<Ronalds_M> no upgrading to I know
<Ronalds_M> :D
<Ronalds_M> i'm installing it now
<Ronalds_M> but I'm not upgrading to 12.10
<Ronalds_M> seems not stable yet
<ovidiu-florin> thank you lordievader
<snele> Ronalds_M: I am using kubuntu 12.04 with kde 4.10 and it rocks. no crashes yet :)
<n8w> Peace-: heheh ye
<Ronalds_M> have to wait 40 minutes now
<Ronalds_M> nice
<Ronalds_M> took every package
<Ronalds_M> :D
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: No problem, hope it helps. I have made packages with that guide, but that was only for config file, not sure if it works the same with binaries.
<n8w> Peace-: so i have moved back to my previous config, but my note widget is gone...
<scherenhaenden> snele:
<scherenhaenden> it does not work in the new account
<Peace-> n8w: good :D
<snele> scherenhaenden: well I am out of ideas :(
<scherenhaenden> ppl who knows this????  i dont have this option http://www.dodaj.rs/f/33/MW/214LISUL/snapshot3.png
<scherenhaenden> n menubars from gtk are away on kde
<snele> scherenhaenden: do sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade again. maybe you didn't upgrade all the packages
<scherenhaenden> snele: ok.... i think u just dont know
<scherenhaenden> snele: thanks for helping ;)
<snele> scherenhaenden: glad to (try to) help :) do notifications look wierd in kde 4.10 for you? http://www.dodaj.rs/f/2P/9W/VBg08YJ/snapshot1.png
<scherenhaenden> snele: not really :S
<Ronalds_M> download is so slow
<Ronalds_M> if it really is kde 4.10 maybe
<n8w> guys do u know the location where the contect for desktop sticky notes is held?
<ovidiu-florin> why is this not valid: echo "#!/bin/bash" > p*
<ovidiu-florin> I'm trying to write that to all files starting with p'
<genii-around> ovidiu-florin: Because it can only send the output to one place and then it disappears. So you get "ambiguous output" error because it wants to know WHICH of those files starting with "p" it should put it in.
<Peace-> ovidiu-florin: you should ask on #bash
<Peace-> ovidiu-florin: btw  you can do a loop
<ovidiu-florin> the probelm is with echo, not with p*
<ovidiu-florin> it tries to execute the text not print it
<Peace-> while read line ; do  echo "stuff " > line  ; done < <(ls somefolder | grep filter )
<Peace-> ovidiu-florin: use another quote
<Peace-> '   '
<Husar> Peace-: my problem with error about numerate usb resolve new usb cable :)
<XiaYixuan> hi
<XiaYixuan> how do I install the CPU driver?
<Peace-> Husar: ah wth
<Peace-> Husar: it was strange ah
<Peace-> XiaYixuan: cpu driver ?
<Peace-> XiaYixuan: you don't need a cpu driver man
<ovidiu-florin> Peace-: thank's
<Husar> yea, but i tested 2 usb cables, so both suck... probably made in china
<lordievader> XiaYixuan: Do you mean the GPU driver?
<Peace-> Husar: lol
<XiaYixuan> but it says it's over 70 ℃
<Peace-> XiaYixuan: it seems your cpu is working too much
<XiaYixuan> why
<XiaYixuan> 10%
<Peace-> XiaYixuan: just try to figure it out
<lordievader> XiaYixuan: Time to fix the cooling of your CPU, if it reaches that temp being idle.
<Peace-> XiaYixuan: if your cpu is not working maybe your computer is dirty inside
<XiaYixuan> I see. thanks
<Peace-> or the fan is not working properly
<aspirantux> Hi, do you know a good emulator of windows (i'd like to run cortal consor's .exe on my laptop running on Kubuntu 12.10)
<XiaYixuan> the fan is loud
<XiaYixuan> (now)
<Peace-> aspirantux: wine ?
<Peace-> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> does tee suport regex?
<lordievader> XiaYixuan: Perhaps the cooling paste between the cpu and the heatsink is worn out.
<james147> ^^ or your computer is full of dust :)
<james147> ovidiu-florin: no, but bash does p* will be expanded by bash before being passed to tee
<ovidiu-florin> james147: I tried echo '#!/bin/bash' > tee p*
<ovidiu-florin> and it did nothing
<aspirantux> well i'll try again with wine but it didn't work the first time i tried
<james147> ovidiu-florin: | not >, > is for files | is for commands and tee is a command
<ovidiu-florin> oh.. now I realize..
<ovidiu-florin> thank's
<james147> ovidiu-florin: also #!/bin/bash needs to be at the start of the file, not the end.
<ovidiu-florin> james147: the files are empty
<ovidiu-florin> were*
<cornfeedhobo> okay, who knows when this is going to be available? http://kde.org/announcements/4.10/plasma.php
<bazhang> now
<cornfeedhobo> apt-get upgrade no show kde/plasma anything
<cornfeedhobo> n
<bazhang> cornfeedhobo, see the /topic ?
<john___> has anyone upgraded to kde 4.10 yet?
<cornfeedhobo> ooo, but then i have to trust backports
<cornfeedhobo> hmmm
<john___> i'll just ask: whenever i try to upgrade kde to 4.10 (at 4.9.4 right now) I get a message tellin me "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<john___>  kdepasswd : Depends: kde-baseapps-data (= 4:4.10.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.10~ppa1) but 4:4.9.4-0ubuntu0.1 is to be installed" is this cuz I have conflicting repositories? I was hoping to just add the backports and not have to comment out any repositories in the process
<BluesKaj> john___, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<john___> can't I just sudo add-apt-repository pa:kubuntu-ppa/backports ?
<DarthFrog> john___:  Then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<BluesKaj> john___, make sure all your repos are correct for your kubuntu version
<BluesKaj> john___, yes that command is fine
<john___> thats where I'm at...upgrade sees a dependency conflict for some reason @_@ i broke something T_T
<BluesKaj> do you have repos from from older kubuntu versions?
<DarthFrog> john___:  Perhaps you should do a dist-upgrade before adding the backports PPA?
<john___> ya--thats what I was thinking
<john___> my prob is I don't know which repos to get rid of
<john___> well not get rid of...just comment out for now
<BluesKaj> john___, repos that don't show the same name as your install version
<wolftune> so, in 4.10 I lost my folder view for my desktop, how do I get it back?
<john___> thats it? thanks blues
<john___> <wolfstune>other than the lost folder view, how you liking 4.10 so far? I'm in the process of upgrading XD
<wolftune> john___: I'm pretty happy
<wolftune> john___: but the developer of my KXStudio distro (not exactly Kubuntu, but Ubuntu + KDE, but for audio) says he is having crazy troubles
<scherenhaenden> does someone know how to show the menubar on some gtk applicactions running kde?
<john___> wolftune: that can't be good, I'm sure he'll figure it out though
<wolftune> john___: yeah, but he's not happy
<wolftune> john___: apparently he has crazy dysfunction
<Ronalds_Mz> I'm back, how exactly happens upgrading kde when 4.8 version installed
<Ronalds_Mz> like an update by itself or synaptic?
<Ronalds_Mz>  I mean 4.10 update
<BluesKaj> scherenhaenden, which app ?
<scherenhaenden> rawtherapee
<scherenhaenden> it used to work... but ive reinstall my system
<scherenhaenden> i dont know what package do i gotta install to make it wokrs.....
<john___> Ronalds, just add the backports, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; make sure to comment out any conflicting repos
<scherenhaenden> BluesKaj: for anything... the option in system options appeareance... menubar in applicaation is gone
<wolftune> scherenhaenden: I strongly prefer Darktable
<wolftune> scherenhaenden: although I never really used Rawtherapee
<wolftune> scherenhaenden: and note, Darktable is way out of date in Kubuntu and needs a PPA to be good
<scherenhaenden> wolftune:  dude, dunno wot u meaning
<scherenhaenden> :s
<BluesKaj> scherenhaenden, there's no dropdown in fine tuning>menubar style?
<scherenhaenden> nop
<BluesKaj> what do have there
<wolftune> scherenhaenden: you don't know about PPA's ?
<scherenhaenden> wolftune: dunno why.... maybe i dont have a needed package
<scherenhaenden> wolftune: personal package archive?
<scherenhaenden> BluesKaj: i got the normal opntions over... but not this one
<wolftune> scherenhaenden: right
<scherenhaenden> BluesKaj:  i donot have this one...http://www.dodaj.rs/f/33/MW/214LISUL/snapshot3.png
<wolftune> scherenhaenden: I was just saying I recommend Darktable (via PPA) instead of Rawtherapee
<scherenhaenden> wolftune: so what do u speaking about? sorry i didnt get it
<BluesKaj> scherenhaenden, the url doesn't open here
<scherenhaenden> try again
<scherenhaenden> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/33/MW/214LISUL/snapshot3.png
<scherenhaenden> theres circled that one option i dont have
<BluesKaj> scherenhaenden, have you updated / upgraded lately or even dist-upgraded?
<scherenhaenden> yep
<scherenhaenden> everytime
<scherenhaenden> i got this since ive reinstalled the machine
<BluesKaj> everytime ? ..hmm I don't depend on the notifier , I just do it everyday as a matter of course
<scherenhaenden> well im up to day
<scherenhaenden> it is something else
<BluesKaj> scherenhaenden, that has me stumped, never seen that before
<scherenhaenden> well i got to go today is my birthday n s party at homw
<scherenhaenden> so
<scherenhaenden> thanks fellas
<scherenhaenden> we see us
<FloodBotK1> scherenhaenden: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wolftune> fixed folder-view, just needed to install the widget again for some reason
<wolftune> I don't know if this is the right way to do it, but I got the new appmenu settings by just installing appmenu-qt
<wolftune> that's why it was missing, not because of any config
<wolftune> is there a keyboard command to engage the new appmenu feature?
<wolftune> I'm not going to use this if I have to do it with the cursor
<ovidiu-florin> the creash report wizzard got stuck on the last step. I filled all data, and it stuck at sending crash report... it stayed like that for the last 5 minutes. (Ark crash)
<BluesKaj> wolftune, fwiw , I have appmenu-qt installed by default , never needed to install it manually
<wolftune> BluesKaj: well, no big deal
<wolftune> BluesKaj: not sure why it wasn't installed
<Layke> I just did a upgrade of plasma desktop, now my system tray doesn't appear from a restart. Not sure how to repeair.
<wolftune> BluesKaj: so do you know, a keyboard shortcut for the appmenu?
<Layke> I also installed kde-full
<BluesKaj> strange happenings with kde upgrades lately
<Layke> I'm not actually sure how to log out? But couldn't I log out, and make sure the correct user profile is set. Maybe something got a bit messed up?
<Layke> I'll even settle for using classical ubuntu for the time being.
<BluesKaj> no idea wolftune , I'm not even sure it can be done
<wolftune> BluesKaj: that's too bad, because the normal menu I just click alt and then whatever menu item letter. I thought that would still work, but nope
<BluesKaj> Layke, install kubuntu-deskop ?
<BluesKaj> err desktop
<Layke> Um, yup. No use. I just logged out, then made sure my user session was using plasma desktop, but it doesn't load the system tray when I log in
<Layke> I just upgraded to 4.10 and I can't get system tray to start. I think it's a plasma-desktop issue, but I have no idea. This is a dump of what I get if I run plasma-desktop from console.  http://pastie.org/private/7ntrslaazeimg4qyxu5ovq
<nick07> i need to start and login kubuntu without monitor attached
<lordievader> nick07: Setup an autologin, or if you don't need a DM use ssh.
<nick07> DM shh? sorry i dont know what you mean
<nick07> without monitor linux is hanging
<lordievader> nick07: I'm sorry, DM means Display Manager, in 12.04 it was kdm, after 12.04 it became lightdm. This takes care of the login. Ssh stands for Secure Shell, this is a way you can remotely access the terminal as if you where physically infront of the tty.
<nick07> so, let me understand.. If i start the OS now, it hangs because it had no monitor attached.. If i attach a monitor I see that it hangs.. If i reboot, with monitor the OS starts ok
<nick07> I want to use the computer with remote desktop
<nick07> but how can i make the os login without monitor
<lordievader> nick07: Where does it hang? It shouldn't...
<nick07> on the kubuntu letters
<nick07> it commen problem.. i see alot of forums where they say that linux hangs because X wont start without monitor
<skrite> Layke, did you restart your Xsession or reboot your computer after your upgrade, i had a number of problems when i did that also.
<james147> nick07: if you want it to be headless, then you can not run a gui on it and then use vncserver to start xsessions when you connect to it.
<shadeslayer> Peace-: quoting from the backlogs : <Peace-> n8w: pkill plasma-desktop ; plasma-desktop
<shadeslayer> Peace-: it's better to use kquitapp plasma-desktop :)
<shadeslayer> same goes for any other KDE application
<phoenix_firebrd> good night everyone
<munny> hi all
<ilkmgf> Hi all. Does anyone know how I use 4.10's kio-mtp to access my nexus 4 through Dolphin?
<ilkmgf> I've tried just typing mtp, mtp:, and mtp:// into the location bar, but I'm told it's an invalid protocol.
<munny> In 12.04 with kde 4.10 does anyone knows about problems with nepomuk?
<jeroen-> he I've updated to kdde 4.10 and now plasma is crashing while starting my user session. Help?!
<jeroen-> no one? kde 4.10! plasma crash during startup?
<lordievader> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
#kubuntu 2013-02-07
<mr0wl> hey kscreenlocker isn't working after the KDE 4.10 updates, is there any way to fix it?
<mr0wl> apparently there's a bug reported at KDE about this: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=311050
<ubottu> KDE bug 311050 in locker-qml "[Regression] ctrl-alt-l isn't locking the screen" [Normal,Reopened]
<mr0wl> no resolution yet
<markd______> I'm here to vent..  anybody want to listen???  I'm in dependency hell because of kdelibs5-plugins and kdelibs4c2a conflicting...  can someone help me??
<markd______> sorry, I know that attitude will not get my far..  but it's been a long day
<markd______> here's my errors:  http://pastebin.com/AzvqMdpL
<Walzmyn> I updated to KDE 4.10 and rebooted, now my system is crashing before the login
<markd______> at the login screen, go to command line by pressing <ctrl + Alt> + F1 or F2
<markd______> then to temporarily get you up, you can rename the .kde4 folder to .kde4_old
<markd______> then go back to login by <ctrl + alt> + F7
<markd______> you will loose all your old settings - looks and themes
<markd______> but that's why I'm telling you to do a rename..
<markd______> Walzmyn: ?
<Walzmyn> markd______: can't even get to login
<markd______> do you get a hard crash?
<markd______> does ctrl alt f7 do anything?
<markd______> *f2
<markd______> ok, for some reason it's now <ctrl + alt> + F8 to get back to KDE
<Walzmyn> screw it. I'm downloading the iso on my laptop, i'll just reload it
<Walzmyn> Long Term Support = stable my ass
<markd______> booting with a boot cd, mounting the drive and then doing it from there could help, but it seems like it's more borked than that just KDE
<markd______> I'm having the same issues..
<markd______> also pissed - actually diff issues..  I'm in dependencies hell
<markd______> I think I'll load my ubuntu 12.10 then install kde from there..
<ultimate> hi everyone
<ultimate> I'm in my company
<ultimate> yesterday, IT guy has installed sonic firewall on my windows pc
<ultimate> and all my activities have been followed
<ultimate> I want to ask you guys if I run a Ubuntu Live Session,can IT guy trace my activities?
<bjrohan> I did an upgrade today for KDE 4.10, as well as Chromium and Chrome.  Now the fonts in all browsers, including firefox have changed, the tabs, and the text in the browser like facebook feed. I changed all in Chrome settings, nothing changed. I changed in System Settings, Application Appearance, no changes there reflected in the browsers, any suggestions?
<pxc> has anyone here had any luck with the Amarok Nepomuk Collection feature? I'd like to use it but I can't get Nepomuk (the new 4.10 version) to scan all of my music. It seems to neglect nearly all of it
<ignerious> how to change new screen locker background??
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<jackyalcine> wooot! KDE 4.10
<gnomefreak> hi phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> gnomefreak: hi
<mr0wl> what are some good transcoding software available?
<phoenix_firebrd> mr0wl: try mobile multimefia converter
<phoenix_firebrd> mr0wl: try mobile multimedia converter
<mr0wl> phoenix_firebrd: thanks, do you know of any Qt apps?
<gnomefreak> what package do i use policy to figure out what versen of kde
 * gnomefreak smoke
<yofel> gnomefreak: look at the plasma-desktop package for example, or run 'kde4config --version' in konsole
<OerHeks> or kde4-config --version
<gnomefreak> yofel: do i neede to e in kde to run the command?
<yofel> not really, only kdelibs has to be installed
<gnomefreak> its not doinf here excpe some crap
<gnomefreak> here is the output gnomefreak@Development:~$ kde4config --version
<gnomefreak> No command 'kde4config' found, did you mean: Command 'kde4-config' from package 'kdelibs-bin' (main)
<gnomefreak> my damn coffee burnt me
<ignerious> how to change new screen locker background??
<bajhuj> anyalse from BG?
<ignerious> how to change new screen locker background??
<ignerious> how to change new screen locker background??
<kosmonaut_> i just wanted to update to KDE4.10 but I get this here: "http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/dists/nadia/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found". Is this just true for me?
<shadeslayer> nadia?
<shadeslayer> dafuq?
<shadeslayer> kosmonaut_: are you using mint or sth?
<kosmonaut_> shadeslayer: yes ub deed mint
<kosmonaut_> shadeslayer: aaah!
<kosmonaut_> shadeslayer: now I understand
<kosmonaut_> i guess
<shadeslayer> kosmonaut_: in which case, a) Wrong channel and b) wrong release name
<shadeslayer> you probably want to switch out nadia for quantal/precise
<shadeslayer> ( whatever nadia is based on, I don't know )
<hzengin> hi folks
<hzengin> i installed lastest kubuntu and i am having trouble with my usb wireless dongle. I solved driver issues but there is still a problem. With same computer and same dongle i can connect my home network via wi-fi under windows 8 and signal strength is very good but in kubuntu signal strength is really bad
<hzengin> is there any one has an idea?
<Peace-> hzengin: driver issue i guess
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<artao> hello
<artao> can anyone explain to my WHY Krita 2.6 isn't available EVEN IN the backports PPA ???
<artao> WTF!!! :\
<artao> get on the fricken ball here Kubuntu. Seriously.
<lordievader> artao: Become package maintainer and do the work yourself if this is such a big issue to you.
<artao> oh please! what a ridiculous statement
<artao> what are the CURRENT package maintainers for then?
<artao> "hey user, do it yourself" is no answer
<artao> esp. for a distro that's allegedly as simple to use for end-users and Kubuntu is supposed to be
<lordievader> artao: My point is the maintainers are busy enough.
<tsimpson> because 2.6 was released 2 days ago...
<artao> i mean, Krita in the backports repo isn't even past 2.5.2 yet!!! that's ridiculous
<artao> maintainers are busy not doing their job?
<tsimpson> they are busy packaging KDE
<tsimpson> which is what they VOLUNTEER to do
<artao> sure .. new KDE was just released ... and THAT'S in there .. of coure .. yet the backports PPA still isn't beyond krita 2.5.2 ... :\
<tsimpson> 2.5.94 is in raring
<tsimpson> if you want to volunteer to backport and test on it on quantal, go ahead
<artao> i'm and end-user, not a maintainer
<tsimpson> so?
<james147> artao: Almost all the kubuntu packages are volunteers. if you don't like their work then volunteer your self and improve things, there is no point in complaining about them as it just makes them less likley to do what you want. Given they are giving up their own free time to do this.
<artao> what you're saying would bake sense if i were running debian or arch
<artao> kubuntu is supposed to be end-user-friendly
<artao> oh BS!
<tsimpson> they can't possibly do everything, that's a completely unreasonable expectation
<james147> artao: and it is, user-friendly dose not mean completly up to date to the last second
<artao> if the volunteers are that petty they shouldn't be doint it eithr
<artao> 2.5.2 is hardly up to the 'last second' even ... that's several months old
<tsimpson> as I said, 2.5.94 is in raring
<artao> from what I'm reading, it's a known "problem" that Kubuntu backports has not been maintaining an up-to-date krita for some unknown reason
<artao> WTF is "raring" ??
<BluesKaj> artao, what's the big deal about having the newest krita , does it do something that earlier versions don't do ?
<artao> yes. several things
<artao> in particular OpenColorIO
<tsimpson> raring is the next release, 13.04
<artao> also major OpenGL speedups
<lordievader> artao: You can allways compile from source.
<artao> then i might as well be running arch
<BluesKaj> !raring | artao
<ubottu> artao: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<artao> which, frankly, is beyond my ken
<tsimpson> it's up to you, but the volunteers that make Kubuntu possible can't make everyone happy all the time
<tsimpson> that's just a fact of life
<artao> <sigh>
<tsimpson> they are only a limited number of people, giving a limited amount of their time to support something they care about
<artao> backports hasn't been updating krita for awhile apparently
<artao> as in several months at least
<artao> no one seems to know why
<tsimpson> to have a package in backports requires work in backporting the package and testing, that requires man-power which is in limited suply
<mr0wl> does anyone know if avconv support multi-cpu to encode videos?
<artao> and krita, being one of THE major painting apps under linux, just isn't important enuf to keep up to date?
<artao> as I said .. 2.5.2 is several months old
<Torch> artao: i wonder what you're trying to achieve with this discussion
<artao> pushing buttons
<artao> expressing user-discontent
<Torch> artao: we heard you
<artao> and don't care .. that much is clear
<Torch> artao: i'm not a kubuntu packager. if i was, your little speech here would probably lead to my further frustration
<james147> artao: not when you are being hostile like this....
<artao> good thing your not then
<artao> and stop making excuses for them
<artao> it's exceedingly frustrating is all, and it's not the first time
<artao> backports is SUPPOSED to be rather "bleeding edge" .. that's WHY i enabled it
<Torch> artao: pay someone to package krita if it's so important to you. or wait until someone does it for free.
<tsimpson> artao: you've made your point now. unless you want to help, there's no point in continuing
<FlameReaper-PC> Actually, Backports isn't.
<artao> krita USED to be kept up to date regularly .. now it's not?
<Torch> artao: that's what i understood so far from what you say.
<FlameReaper-PC> It's not supposed to be a bleeding edge PPA.
<artao> lokay, not bleeding maybe but open wound at least
<FlameReaper-PC> And no, Krita isn't. At least when its parent package, calligra is concerned.
<artao> krita has been seperated from calligra for some time
<tsimpson> no, it's part of the same source package
<artao> and i was under the ijmpression anyhow that calligra is a base KDE suite
<FlameReaper-PC> Which it is.
<artao> so it's curious why it's not up to date
<FlameReaper-PC> Krita has been always part of Calligra.
<FlameReaper-PC> It's just that you are able to install it separately.
<artao> exactly
<FlameReaper-PC> And for the record, Calligra in the backports are up to version 2.5.4
<artao> okay apologists
<artao> l8r then
<FlameReaper-PC> ... Well, I had the same frustration,
<skrite> artao: there are a number of ways to get a newer version of a package.
<FlameReaper-PC> ... and built the Krita package out of frustration.
<skrite> the first thing i would do is compile it from the source packages.. don't get more up to date that that.
<FlameReaper-PC> But I guess I can understand... to have to download the entire Calligra source and configure flags so that it just builds one application from that
<FlameReaper-PC> simply doesn't bid well to... quite an audience.
<FlameReaper-PC> Especially if the people we're talking to simply can't go anywhere even with a manual.
<mokie> hi everyone
<mokie> question
<mokie> anyone have problems with kde 4.10 on kubuntu 12.10 (backports ppa)?
<mokie> im gonna enable it
<BluesKaj> mokie, I just upgraded /dist-upgraded 12.10 , and didn't have any problems
<skrite> mokie: same here, updated yesterday with the backports ppa, everything is pretty nice.
<skrite> no bugs so far
<mokie> ok, so i will try
<ovidiu-florin> hello world, I've made a deb package using checkinstall -D from a tar.gz package. How can I change the deb package to add the postinst script?
<Peace-> ovidiu-florin: you need to learn how to do a proper package
<Peace-> checkinstall is not a good stuff
<ovidiu-florin> have I done something wronk by doing it like this?
<ovidiu-florin> I've tested the package... it work's
<BadDesign> Anyone here managed to install PostgreSQL 9.2 on K/Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal?
<ovidiu-florin> Peace-: what's wrong int my aproach?
<Peace-> ovidiu-florin: checkinstall it's good to install a pakacge in your system
<Peace-> but not to create a real debian
<ovidiu-florin> then how should I do it?
<Peace-> ovidiu-florin: i know how to build a package for a simple script but i suggest to search on the wiki
<ovidiu-florin> Peace-: using dpkg --build ?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Take a look at "dh_make" and "debuild".
<Peace-> ovidiu-florin: this is my how to for scripts but like said from lordievader dh_make http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2012/04/29/how-to-create-a-debian-for-a-dolphin-service-menu-with-a-bash-script-and-upload-it-on-launchpad/
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Since I don't really understand them myself I cannot really be of assitance any further.
<ovidiu-florin> before I got to checkinstall I've researched about how to make package.. and the simplest and Debian recommended way I've found is usign dpkg --build
<tsimpson> dpkg --build is for building a package, not creating one
<Peace-> ovidiu-florin: read that link i have sent you
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<Peace-> you will learn how to do a debian package for script
<Peace-> then you can learn more with dh:make
<Captain_Proton> stupid question I lost the main menu and connect optiom in KRDC. How do I get them back?
<Peace-> Captain_Proton: try with CTRL M
<jackyalcine> If I wanted to make my own LightDM KDE theme, I'd just copy and edit what's under /usr/share/kde4/apps/lightdm-kde-greeter/themes/, no?
<Captain_Proton> Peace-: thanks that worked :)
<Peace-> jackyalcine: there is even your local directory
<Peace-> jackyalcine: basically yes
<jackyalcine> interesting, thanks!
<lordievader> jackyalcine: Isn't there a sub-folder in there for every theme?
<jackyalcine> yup, but only classic and userbar for now
<Captain_Proton> one more ? i like to make the window key launch the run command but when I try it give me meta+ is there a way to hack it?
<_markd_> hi..  I'm having dependency issues with kdelibs5-plugins and kdelibs4c2a - error messages here: http://pastebin.com/AzvqMdpL
<lordievader> Captain_Proton: You can, but in the process the meta becomes a different key, so it can no longer be used for different combinations.
<lordievader> Captain_Proton: I'm talking about a work-around, haven't seen a better way yet.
<Peace-> Captain_Proton: there is a program to do tat
<Peace-> wait a moment
<Captain_Proton> lordievader: your talking about remaping the keyboard right?
<lordievader> Captain_Proton: Indeed I am ;)
<_markd_> I have no idea how to fix it as apt-get -f install does not fix it, and I don't know what to uninstall to get things back
<Peace-> Captain_Proton: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/ksuperkey?content=154569&PHPSESSID=346a5fbcca288d8082e524d481ebfa04
<Captain_Proton> lordievader: I guess it will be better in the long run to alt+f2
<Peace-> ksuperkey is good
<Captain_Proton> Peace-: kool thanks I will install it
<jackyalcine> okay, how do I test my theme?
<jackyalcine> I've run lightdm-kde-greeter and got the greeter, but I don't know how to tell it what theme to use.
<jackyalcine> op, forget it
<jackyalcine> Google is my best friend :)
<Peace-> jackyalcine: try to create a new session
<_markd_> can someone help me with dependency issues??
<Peace-> _markd_: kde version kbuuntu version
<jackyalcine> Peace-: lightdm --test-mode :)
<Peace-> jackyalcine: btw there is a channel for lightdm
<Peace-> jackyalcine: i have asked directlu to the developer
<_markd_> kubuntu 12.04 - just upgraded to 4.10 yesterday, now I have issues..  actually the upgrade never finished
<_markd_> errors in pastebin: http://pastebin.com/AzvqMdpL
<genii-around> _markd_: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs5-plugins_4%3a4.10.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.04.2~ppa1_amd64.deb
<Peace-> _markd_: have you ppa too ?
<Peace-> genii-around: :) i will add this to my aptk service menu
<_markd_> not sure what you mean by ppa??  I have several sources installed yes
<Peace-> _markd_: when you upgrade kde disable ppa first
<Peace-> _markd_: i mean external ppa
<Peace-> ppa btw are dangerous expecially those that are not from kubuntu team
<_markd_> ok..
<yan> Hi. I just installed kubuntu through the alternate cd with an encrypted system. i have done this before and it works. but now when i sync my backup to my new (ssd) hdd, i get an error that some (akregator) file names are too long. this seems to be related to the encryption with ecryptfs:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ecryptfs/+bug/344878 but until today, i was sure that the encryption used was dm-crypt/luks. has that changed?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 344878 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "file name too long when creating new file (ecryptfs_lookup: lookup_one_len() returned [-36] on lower_dentry)" [High,Fix released]
<Captain_Proton> Peace-: I am not sure if you can help on this, but when I try to rebind ksuperkey to to alt+f2 i receive "Runs as a daemon unless --debug flag is set"
<Captain_Proton> Peace-: I am copy and pasting right for the app page
<Peace-> wait a moment
<_markd_> will do that..
<_markd_> thanks
<_markd_> is the kubuntu-ppa backports OK?
<markd____> lost my connection in between, so did not get the response if you sent one..  is the kubuntu-ppa backports a good ppa to keep?
<Peace-> markd____: yes
<markd____> thanks
<Peace-> Captain_Proton: mmm i am testing
<Peace-> Captain_Proton: ok with alt f1 it works here
<Peace-> now i will try with another stuff
<Captain_Proton> Peace-: cool thnaks. i am doing it right? ksuperkey -e 'Super_L=Alt_L|F2'
<Captain_Proton> that for the website
<Captain_Proton> from*
<yan> is it possible that if i selected "encrypt my home folder" on install, it is encrypted twice? once through ecryptfs and then through dm-crypt/lvm?
<Peace-> Captain_Proton: mmm i can't set it too
<Peace-> Captain_Proton: mm this strange
<Captain_Proton> Peace-: I will compile it and see if that helps
<Peace-> Captain_Proton: i will just do this ... change the alt f2 shortcuts
<Peace-> to alt f1 :D
<Peace-> it should work as you want
<Captain_Proton> Peace-: lol :D ok
<Peace-> Captain_Proton: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/07/plasma-desktopXX2156.png
<Captain_Proton> Peace-: hey what widget are you using to make the running icons like that?
<Peace-> icontask
<Peace-> Captain_Proton: just install my plasma panels collection
<Captain_Proton> do I have to download it?
<Peace-> Captain_Proton: nope
<Peace-> icontask is on the kde standard stuff
<Peace-> btw i did sudo apt-get install plasma-widget* :D i have space
<Captain_Proton> Cool thanks again I found it
<Captain_Proton> It has been along time away from KDE. I need to get use to it
<Peace-> Captain_Proton: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Plasma+Panels+Collections?content=155726  this is a collections of pannels but you can do even manullay
<Peace-> manually
<ovidiu-florin> Is there any chance I can get the Johnny Castaway screensaver  on my kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, I believe it will run , but only in wine , don't think it's been ported to linux
<skaet> Riddell,  put a placeholder up for Alpha2 release notes last night following the pattern from Alpha1.    Bit worried if there are enough folks around to test Alpha 2 next week as well as 12.04.2 though in parallel.
<Riddell> thanks skaet
<Riddell> skaet: you know you're welcome in #kubuntu-devel ? :)
 * skaet heading there for this.  :)
<gerlos> hello everyone!
<gerlos> last week I upgraded my kubuntu from 12.04 to 12.10, and today I upgraded KDE to 4.10 from kubuntu-backports pps
<gerlos> ppa
<gerlos> now I've got an error with italian localization
<Peace-> gerlos: e reinstalllale
<Peace-> gerlos: reinstall the localization deb
<gerlos> when I go to "system languages" in systemsettings I got this message: "the service system languages does not provide an interface kcmodule with keyword language-selecto/language-selector.py
<gerlos> Peace: reinstalled them, it works fine, but keep seeing the same error in systemsettings
<Peace-> gerlos: mmm dunno i am italian but i use english all the time
<gerlos> Peace-: I am Italian too,
<Peace-> well i knew it
<gerlos> localization seems working fine everywhere, the annoying thing is that once in a while appears that window from systemsettings, telling me about that error
<Peace-> gerlos: ok i re-read tyour problem
<Peace-> gerlos: that seems to be a problem with the kcm module that is missing
<gerlos> Peace-: I see. Any hint on how to find and restore it?
<Peace-> gerlos: mmm i dunno because there  could be a problme with python version too
<Peace-> gerlos: wait a moment i will ask
<gerlos> Peace-: thanks
<Peace-> gerlos:  kcmshell4 --list | grep langua
<Peace-> gerlos: gives you empty ooutput ?
<gerlos> no
<Peace-> gerlos:  kcmshell4 language
<gerlos> PEace-: here's the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1621647/
<Peace-> gerlos: did you tried the command i sent you ?
<gerlos> Peace-: yes, pasted the output here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1621647/
<Peace-> gerlos: no not that one
<Peace-> [19:00] <Peace-> gerlos:  kcmshell4 language
<gerlos> sorry, missed it
<gerlos> it works
<Peace-> gerlos: i guess it's a problem with python
<Peace-> gerlos: i mean it load the module to choose language and all ?
<gerlos> actually, it's the third item in the locale sidebar giving me that error (I suppose it is "system languages" in English)
<gerlos> The first one works fine: I can choose my language, and if I push it to the first place it changes locale for all the apps
<Peace-> gerlos: can you try with a new user ?
<gerlos> I'll create a new one
<gerlos> created new user and su'ed me from a terminal, got the same result
<gerlos> maybe should I try a full login?
<Peace-> su'ed?
<Peace-> gerlos: you can start a new session without close this one
<gerlos> I'm back: got same error, and saw also a notification from apport about an "internal error", caused by systemsettings
<Peace-> gerlos: mmm  i will tell yoou what you should do ... try to ask here #kubuntu-devel
<Peace-> gerlos: but not now i guess everybody are gone
<Peace-> gerlos: tomorrow you could get some answers but you cantry even now
<gerlos> ok, I'll try, many thanks!
<sbalmos> Wanted to pop in and see... Under KDE 4.10 that was just released, the notification panels and the borders of the Kicker are completely transparent. Makes it hard to read the notifications. Is this intended or a bug?
<mandoguit> sbalmos:   don't really know as I haven't been using kde for that long but I ended up turning off transparency and that made things even worse (black background so that nothing could be read).....finally ended up turning off all desktop effects until such a time as I feel motivated to explore further.  ;-)
<disharmonic> sbalmos, are you using the default theme?
<disharmonic> you could try changing the colour sheme
<sbalmos> disharmonic: Yes.
<sbalmos> disharmonic: One moment. Working over VNC (which isn't bad, just slightly laggy
<wing__> hi there
<disharmonic> does the x-updates ppa have s3tc and floating point textures enabled or do i need edf=gers for that?
<disharmonic> edgers that is
<disharmonic> sry, wrong window :P
<wing__> i think packages in ppa are still works in progress
<wing__> as of now package manager reported me bad signature on files downloading
<sbalmos> meh, looks like it's kind of intended. Maybe I'll just keep Air for Netbooks as my theme. That seems to be okay. Normal Air has the odd (to me) transparency
<wing__> Someone got missed Oxygen theme after upgrading to 4.10 ?
<yofel> sbalmos: no, they're not intended to be *completely* transparent
<yofel> sbalmos: they should be at worst ~75% transparent if blur doesn't work
<yofel> sbalmos: but theck the plasma theme settings if the panel isn't set to something else.
<yofel> *check
<yofel> wing__: they're  not really work in progress. If you get a key error either you don't have the key or the cache refresh failed. Refreshing the cache again might help there
<wing__> i clean cache and tried several times the upgrade command but it reports a hash mismatch
<disharmonic> sbalmos, i use slim glow personally with obsidian coast as my colour theme. Though i do dislike bright colours
<yofel> odd, maybe the server messed up. You can run 'sudo apt-get check' to regenerate the local cache anyway with the old files
<wing__> thanks for the tip , im trying it right now
<yofel> might not help with the signature though.
<sbalmos> argh. This is getting fun. The notification popup is okay now. But Kicker's search box / username and borders are still completely transparent
<yofel> o.O
<wing__> still same , it could be related to server, i got that error weeks ago but solved after a couple hours.
<wing__> is there a way to have oxygen style back ? since the half upgrade its missing :(
<yofel> what's still stopping the upgrade?
<yofel> the theme itself is the kde-style-oxygen package. If that's what's really broken
<wing__> it looks successful upgraded, no error report, but oxygen style isnt present now although the package is installed
<disharmonic> wing__,  try sudo apt-get install kde-style-oxygen
<yofel> wing__: what do you have instead?
<wing__> already installed, if it will not remove whole kde i could try reinstalling
<disharmonic> ah, it's installed
<wing__> its CDE now as default but i changed in plastic style since i didnt like that
<yofel> you can use 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall kde-style-oxygen'
<yofel> hm
<wing__> it cant be reinstalled :(
<yofel> why not?
<wing__> thats the error , i try now with sudo apt-get remove that-package and reinstall manually
<yofel> ah, that won't work
<yofel> what you can use is:
<yofel> sudo dpkg -r --force-depends kde-style-oxygen; sudo apt-get install -f
<wing__> it removed some stuffs and installed an old version of oxygen 4.8.5
<wing__> i try ur command now
<yofel> hm, can you pastebin what 'apt-cache policy kde-style-oxygen' says?
<wing__> nothing to do same error like before
<wing__> yeah gimme 1 sec and i paste it
<wing__> here the link http://pastebin.com/u8EvZm7s
<yofel> hm... and you're looking for which version?
<wing__> latest one from 4.10 release
<wing__> i added related
<yofel> is kubuntu-ppa/backports enabled?
<wing__> yes
<disharmonic> looks like your apt cache is messed up
<yofel> ok... then let's try to completely reset the cache
<yofel> 'sudo apt-get clean' and 'sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*'
<yofel> and 'sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*'
<yofel> then apt-get update should fetch everything fresh
<wing__> ok
<wing__> 1 sec pls
<wing__> updating index
<wing__> here again problem with hash
<wing__> thanks for the effort helping , i give up for now and try again later
<wing__> hoping in better luck with server
<yofel> hm, weird :/
<wing__> maybe wrong built packages or messy servers
<yofel> the packages are fine, they work here. It's just odd that you're getting an archive error
<wing__> i dunno whats wrong as far as i understand it downloads from server both packages and checksums
<wing__> then compare them
<yofel> yeah, which it does fine here.
<wing__> for process to fail  you require to get corrupted packages
<disharmonic> maybe the hash key on your end got corrupted somehow?
<yofel> disharmonic: nah, this is just the package list file checksum
<yofel> (or otherwise his apt-cache output wouldn't be missing)
<yofel> *unless* he added the wrong PPA
<wing__> ì re-added ppa repository and got a new message from apt-cache policy
<wing__> is it useful to you to read it ?
<wing__> here the pastbin http://pastebin.com/GipamXzN
<wing__> i reinstalled it , it went fine
<wing__> i need to restart plasma or reboot my pc to have oxygen in the appeareances menu?
<wing__> solved hash issue too
<wing__> i give it a reboot and back here to report
<ovidiu-florin> hello guys. Is the NVIDIA driver version 173 older or newer than the version current?
<wing__> nothing to do , successfully installed the package but oxygen style still missing
<wing__> thanks for your help , i give up now ,. i wait for an update later
<wing__> thanks byebye
<genii-around> For some reason now I want to do the Gangham Style song but sing Oxygen Style instead
<mandoguit> meds time then! ;-)
 * BluesKaj heads out to the mailbox
<todi>  i will install an apache server how have i to search in muon??
<todi> hi does anyone know how the apache server is called in muon??
<BluesKaj> todi, try apache2 , it
<BluesKaj> 's ametapackage
<todi> if i search for apache2 i didn't find anything
<todi> thats the problem
<BluesKaj> todi, make sure you have all the repositories including the canonical partners enabled in muon
<BluesKaj> except for the cdrom , of course
<todi> i have found it now. the thing is that there are two ways to install programms. i used the programm administration and not the package administration. last time i used ubuntu and there i think it is the same
<todi> thanks for your help:-)
<BluesKaj> todi, you can also use the konsole/terminal , sudo apt-get install apache2
<todi> BluesKaj, i know that this is possible but i prefer the gui to install it
<todi> *UI
<Captain_Proton> I change by window theme and k something crash now I have no windows bottons. What do I need to restart to get them back?
<Wizard> Probably this was asked 100 times today, is there a KDE 4.10 ppa for Kubuntu 12.10 or 12.04? :)
<Torch> Wizard: it's right on kubuntu.org's start page ;-)
<Wizard> LOL
<Wizard> No kidding :)
<lordievader> I believe it is even in the topic of this channel.
<Wizard> :O
<Wizard> I'm sorry then.
<lordievader> Hehe no worries :P
<Wizard> And it is available for 12.04 too :>
<ovidiu-florin> hello world. My laptop died while updatting my kubuntu 12.10 because of the low battery. When I turned it back on, and logged in, I can see just the wallpaper, no pannels and I can't right click. I tried to finishe the updates form tty1. No change. I tried to restore the defauld workspace by mv ~/.kde ~/.kde-old, this didn't help eighter. Any ideeas?
<genii-around> ovidiu-florin: I would suggest ctrl-alt-f1  then login at console, do sudo apt-get -f install
<ovidiu-florin> I'll try
<ovidiu-florin> genii-around: no dependency's are unmet
<ovidiu-florin> aptitude would have notified me about that when I finished the updates from tty1
<genii-around> ovidiu-florin: I would suggest to use apt-get instead. Perhaps in this case: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get update && sudo sync      ... then just to make sure you have what you're supposed to for kubuntu to work:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<ovidiu-florin> genii-around: wouldn't that break the settings for all the users?
<genii-around> ovidiu-florin: It won't install anything in any user's home directory.
<genii-around> ovidiu-florin: At any rate, this why to use apt-get and not aptitude: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/831768
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 831768 in aptitude (Ubuntu Precise) "aptitude cannot handle conflicts with multiarch enabled" [High,Confirmed]
<roasted> Question - KDE is heavily heavily customizable. So customizable that I began to wonder, is there a way for me to somehow package all of my GUI oriented settings (widgets, widget settings, menu settings, theme, icon set, etc) into a package and somehow easily deploy that to my laptop to have an identical environment?
<Quintasan> roasted: you can just copypaste your /home/<username>/.kde directory
<roasted> Quintasan: oh, really? ALL KDE configs are in there?
<roasted> Quintasan: if that's the case, I'll tarball it and put it on my owncloud server so I can grab it anywhere. :D
<Quintasan> all your personalised settings are ther
<Quintasan> there*
<roasted> Quintasan: I was not aware. Thanks!
<Quintasan> roasted: No problem
<mum> hello all
<thelionroars> Hi mum
<thelionroars> I know they left, I just had to say it...
<thelionroars> doesn anyone know when Libre Office 4 will hit the repos?
<DarthFrog> If it does, it'll probably be in backports.
<amichair> I just ran an apt-get upgrade on 12.10 with kubuntu ppa, and getting unmet dependency errors: http://pastebin.com/nTa11ppQ
<amichair> some sort of mix between kde 4.9.5 and 4.10 - can anyone help resolve this?
<avihay> anyone has any problems with the new screen locker?
<avihay> amichair: I had to remove some of the marble packages to upgrade. also try using synaptic, it shows you some of the errors more clearly
<amichair> avihay: is this a bug in packaging, or something wrong on my system?
<avihay> I wouldn't know
<thelionroars> lol
<thelionroars> just installed LO4 from the site, and removed 3.6
<thelionroars> it looks kind of ugly
<roasted> Quintasan: didn't work as I expected
<roasted> but I admittedly may have goofed
<roasted> I accidentally extracted the kde.tar.gz to my home dir while actively running kde. After that things began freezing and crashing.
<roasted> I ended up having to restore it via liveusb, but even then I booted up and most of my settings were non existent.
#kubuntu 2013-02-08
<roasted> Any reason why on my multi monitor setup new windows open on the wrong monitor?
<roasted> hmm, active screen follows mouse seems to be a solution
<roasted> Question - I used to have a hot corner screen edge where I would see all open windows. When I go to set it up, it's grayed out. Why would it be grayed out?
<Dan001> #blender
<Evpok> Hi. Anyone here who use custom xkb symbols?
<roasted> my screen edges aren';t working. They're selectable, but hot corner doesn't work unless I choose something super basic like show desktop. Any idea hwy? It works on my laptop running the exact same thing - Kubuntu 12.04.1 w/ KDE 4.10
<roasted> anything?
<roasted> no?
<iroh> i have two laptops. one is mine, one is my friends. i need to transfer my home folder onto her laptop so i can do a complete wipe of my disk and then reinstall ms and kubuntu. i do not have have a wifi router. i have 1 lan connection to the internet. both laptops have wifi, and a lan port and i have a crossover cable. can someone please refer me to a page, or site, or something that can help me transfer the folders?
<ibiza> ciao
<untitled> I just downloaded Ultimate Edition 3.5 is skype offered on it and it if it is where can i locate it
<Quintasan> roasted: /home/roasted/.kde
<Quintasan> you unpacked that and it crashed?
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> there are some symlinks in .kde iirc
<Quintasan> I think you are intereseted in directories that are not symbolic links there
<Quintasan> generally moving .kde SHOULD work
<Quintasan> at least it does here
<int_ua> 4.10 users, can you please confirm these two bugs? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=314640 https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=308340
<ubottu> KDE bug 314640 in kcm_screensaver "Unable to select color for background in Screen Locker settings" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ubottu> KDE bug 308340 in general "Text from messages left on unlock screen is not saved in knotes" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<MyDadIsVeryRich> hello
<MyDadIsVeryRich> my dad have a farm with pigs and is very rich
<MyDadIsVeryRich> pigs are the best
<int_ua> What is the right "Product" option for reporting bugs against plasma-widgets-addons ?
<int_ua> on bugs.kde.org
<Evpok> Hi. I have a bit of an issue with keyboard layouts: I use a customized (fr) xkb symbols file, and since I upgraded to Raring it is not loaded at startup anymore. I have to `setxkbmap fr -variant oss` it manually, and then the keyboard layout applet in the systray won't let me change the layout.
<noaXess> moorning..
<noaXess> Mamarok: hey hey..
<chakkimatti> hey all
<chakkimatti> I've ran into a snag with my Kubuntu. After two logins, it just seems to freeze on login. All I see a black screen and a mouse to play with :)
<soee> chakkimatti, did you installed any extra display drivers
<claus> hi
<chakkimatti> soee:  no
<soee> chakkimatti, what gpu ?
<chakkimatti> soee: dunno really :) it's a built-in gpu on an old HP Compaq Dual Core
<chakkimatti> I'm using multiple display monitors
<chakkimatti> nah
<chakkimatti> Trying to remedy my sstartup/login crash/freeze issue on Kubuntuu Quassel - help?
<shadeslayer> chakkimatti: maybe #quassel can advise better
<chakkimatti> sigh
<noaXess> how can i print from console? need to analyse a print problem i have..
<yossarianuk> kde 4.10 is absolutely awesome !
<yossarianuk> its just that bity better than 4.9.x
<yossarianuk> there is basically no reason for stickinig with 4.9.x
<ArchangelSe7en> oh !
<yossarianuk> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.10
<ArchangelSe7en> better than 4.9.x how ?
<shadeslayer> more shiny, faster ( and the usual slew of new bugs for you to find )
<yossarianuk> the workflow is better, the speed seems slightly better, the screen locker is better, the grouping functions are better...
<yossarianuk> no bugs yet (used for 1.5 days home/work now)
<shadeslayer> because they're hard to reproduce :P
<ArchangelSe7en> nice .. I relly hope I could find KDE4.10 module for slax
<ArchangelSe7en> really*
<shadeslayer> kde bug 313145
<ubottu> KDE bug 313145 in general "Edges and "hiden panels" stop working when System Activity is shown" [Normal,Confirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=313145
<yossarianuk> actually - there was one minor one... (old desktop icon cannot be moved unless you use the bar - ie i can;t just move an old icon by dragging the main icon)
<yossarianuk> hmmm - bug not effecting me here ...
<shadeslayer> did you set the oxygen border to "No Border"
<yossarianuk> no - using plastik
<shadeslayer> dunno if you can reproduce on Plastik
<yossarianuk> I really wish the default theme was changed from air, after chooseing Limux it looks so so so much nicer...
<yossarianuk> 'NewLimix'
<yossarianuk> I suggest anyone who hasn't already check out that plasma theme...
<ArchangelSe7en> *looks it up*
<yossarianuk> Kubuntu's default theme is not pretty.... After changing it to 'NewLimux' it even impressed a Mac user.
<yossarianuk> theme is - http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php?content=155536
<shadeslayer> yossarianuk: you mean KDE's default theme is not pretty
<yossarianuk> shadeslayer: sort of - however I always notice that Arch linux kde seem prettier (out the box) than kubuntus
<yossarianuk> and I think arch is pretty much vinilla
<shadeslayer> Kubuntu is pretty vanila as well!
<shadeslayer> that's one of the hotly contested points :D
<shadeslayer> that we ship vanila stuff
<lordievader> Kubuntu 13.04 looks nice right out of the box :)
<yossarianuk> cool - really liking kubuntu now - I used to use it in the kde 3.x days - when 4.0 came out it was unusable....
<yossarianuk> ungtil about 4.2
<yossarianuk> I have convinced everyone in the office to use Kubuntu in the last year....
<yossarianuk> Unity is not actually possible to work with (its o.k for a home system.)
<AceKing> Can someone help me to change the panel so it's not transparent? I'm having a hard time seeing what programs are open.
<yossarianuk> AceKing - changing theme would do it.
<yossarianuk> air netbook for example.
<AceKing> yossarianuk: Thank you! that did it
<yossarianuk>  (although its transparant)
<yossarianuk> ignore last comment..
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> shouldn't happen, the default theme isn't transperent per se
<wing_> hi there
<wing_> hey yofel , are you there ?
<Riddell> wing_: what's up?
<wing_> i solved a problem got after upgrading kde to 4.10 version
<wing_> its related to oxygen style missing after updating process
<wing_> To anyone having this issue: delete ~/.config/Trolltech.conf , (credits to archlinux forum :p )
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> that just sucks
<shadeslayer> wing_: can you report a bug on bugs.kde.org?
<wing_> yes of course , but please gimme steps to that :)
<Riddell> wing_: go to bugs.kde.org, make an account, and follow the wizard to report a bug
<Riddell> wing_: do ask if you get stuck at all
<wing_> ok thank you , im going to do it now :)
<wing_> hey Riddel, where to post the steps to solve the bug ?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<shadeslayer> wing_: in the bug description
<wing_> ok thank you :)
<shadeslayer> there are alot of fields in there, one of them is called "Steps to reproduce"
<wing_> yeah but its just a step to reproduce it : just upgrade from 4.9.5 to 4.10
<wing_> and solution is even simpler just delete a conf file , already filled and sent the report
<wing_> thanks all , see ya
<shadeslayer> the solution is not simple ;)
<shadeslayer> wing_: can you give me the bug number?
<wing_> yeah
<wing_> 314662
<shadeslayer> thx
<wing_> let me know your opinion , is it enough detailed description?
<shadeslayer> wing_: looks fine to me
<wing_> thank you, gtg see ya all
<mr0wl> hey, anyone else having an issue with kmix not starting after login?
<mr0wl> i'm on KDE 4.10
<shadeslayer> sigh, can you check if you can reproduce the issue with a new user?
<mr0wl> okay, let me check
<chakkimatti> hey. I'm running Kubuntu on  an old HP Compaq, Intel Dual core, ATI RV515 Radeon X1300 setup and after login Xorg freezes
<chakkimatti> black screen and a mouse
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset | chakkimatti
<ubottu> chakkimatti: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<chakkimatti> ubottu: how do i add that to my boot?
<ubottu> chakkimatti: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chakkimatti> haha :D
<chakkimatti> good one
<jussi> does muon handle pinning at all ?
<yofel> jussi: the package manger has <package>->right click-> Lock at current version
<yofel> which is guess is a dpkg hold
<jussi> yofel: perfect! thanks very much
<jussi> (Ive shadeslayer's modified auth handler for ktp and I want to keep it :) :D )
<shadeslayer> heh
<backjlack> sigh, the will it start or not game with krunner and dbus based things has resumed; everything works every other boot
<Husar> anyone know good working radio shoutcast radio player?
<Captain_Proton> is there a way to have the im message open when a new message come in? I look online and did not find anything
<elx> help
<Captain_Proton> elx, just ask your question
<noaXess> whats the standard java on kubuntu 12.10?
<shadeslayer> !info openjdk-7-jre
<ubottu> openjdk-7-jre (source: openjdk-7): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component main, is optional. Version 7u9-2.3.4-0ubuntu1.12.10.1 (quantal), package size 220 kB, installed size 682 kB
<shadeslayer> noaXess: ^
<shadeslayer> !info openjdk-6-jre | There's also this
<ubottu> There's also this: openjdk-6-jre (source: openjdk-6): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component universe, is extra. Version 6b24-1.11.5-0ubuntu1~12.10.1 (quantal), package size 227 kB, installed size 689 kB
<noaXess> shadeslayer: ok.. needed to switch to openjdk-6, cause Synology DSM (Disk Station Management) won't work with 7
<shadeslayer> okay :)
<noaXess> don't know why it won't work with 7..
<noaXess> shadeslayer: how to switch java versions? there is anything with update alternatives..
<noaXess> don't remember
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> probably
<shadeslayer> I don't know enough about it
<shadeslayer> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<noaXess> ah.. ok.. thnks
<noaXess> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Captain_Proton> noaXess: if you need sun java check http://www.webupd8.org/ they have a ppa
<Captain_Proton> sorry wrong person :)
<noaXess> Captain_Proton: why not.. maybe i aso test with sun java ;)
<Captain_Proton> some thing just do not work right with openjdk
<Captain_Proton> anyone know if there a way to have im pop up?
<Captain_Proton> old toaster popup thing
<Captain_Proton> LOL the sound in 4.10 remind me of bioshock :D
<noaXess> ok..s trange... i need icedtea6-plugin with openjdk-7 to get it work in browser.. LOL.
<noaXess> friday LOL
<noaXess> seams that the icedtea-7-plugin is buggy
<noaXess> or other stuff
<oleg> we
<serge> hi guys! i'am already installed libreoffice 4.0.0 and i want know how i can install this theme http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Helium+One+For+Libreoffice?content=145950
<suesser_> hallo?
<Ronalds_M> hi
<suesser_> eigentlich mein erster Versuch mit irc.
<IdleOne> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<miebster_atwork> the fresh out of the box kubuntu 12.10 has an error in the .bashrc file http://bpaste.net/show/2UaNnPaS9mFbtM6BFGO3/ line 105
<Ronalds_M> kde 4.10 rocks
<Torch> miebster_atwork: submit a ticket on launchpad then
<keithzg> So what's the best method for installing Kubuntu + Plasma Active on a Nexus 7, just to use the Ubuntu installer and then install the "kubuntu-active" metapackage?
<GabMus_> hello
<GabMus_> i have a big problem with kde 4.10 on kubuntu 12.04
<GabMus_> after a kubuntu clean installation i decided to add kubuntu backports to install kde 4.10, but it started behaving strangely after i installed the nvidia experimental drivers
<GabMus_> now when i login into a kde session i just see a black screen and the cursor
<GabMus_> i am now writing from an openbox desktop
<Captain_Proton> GabMus_: will the first thing is delete Xorg.conf in /etc/X11 < I think that will get your display back
<Captain_Proton> or rename
<GabMus_> ok ill try
<Captain_Proton> GabMus_: then you can downgrade the Nvidia drive and try that
<GabMus_> ok done
<GabMus_> now what? try to login into kde session or reboot?
<GabMus_> ok ill try to login... later
<genii-around> Most likely is you don't have one of these three things already installed before trying to install the nvidia driver: build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) dkms
<GabMus_> hello
<GabMus_> again
<GabMus_> still not working
<Captain_Proton> GabMus_: you will need to reboot
<GabMus_> mh
<Captain_Proton> or restart x
<GabMus_> ok, ill try
<GabMus_> to restart system
<GabMus_> later
<GabMus_> still not working
<Captain_Proton> I always had that problem with ATI Nvidia always seem to work ok
<Captain_Proton> still black.. hhmmm
<GabMus_> im using experimental drivers
<genii-around> GabMus_: Most likely is you don't have one of these three things already installed before trying to install the nvidia driver: build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) dkms
<Captain_Proton> GabMus_: uninstall them and reinstall stable then recreate the xorg.conf < also see what genii-around said
<GabMus_> wut
<GabMus_> please speak in an easier way
<GabMus_> im not anglophone
<james147> GabMus_: try running: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install -f kubuntu-desktop
<GabMus_> er... ok, i'll try
<GabMus_> this is my last hope
<GabMus_> (not last but im getting nervous)
<genii-around> GabMus_: eg: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) dkms  && sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-experimental   ( or nvidia-experimental-310  or -304 depending on which one you tried previously to install)
<genii-around> I find it annoying that nvidia doesn't pull in dkms
<james147> genii-around: the fact he has a login screen suggests that x and the graphics drivers are working
<james147> sounds like plasma-desktop is not working to me
<GabMus_> exactly
<genii-around> james147: Yes, he removed his xorg.conf at Captain_Proton's suggestion, so it would probably be going to the next driver like vesa or such .
<james147> GabMus_: does alt+f2 launch krunner?
<GabMus_> dunno, im running sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install -f kubuntu-desktop
<GabMus_> so ill try later
<GabMus_> g2g
<GabMus_> later
<genii-around> ( seeing as there would be no line now saying  Driver  "nvidia"
<james147> genii-around: I thought the nvidia driver was used even without a xorg.conf these days?
<Captain_Proton> genii-around: I am not use anything other then intel for awhile, but I that jockey pull that in?
<genii-around> Captain_Proton: I have found it doesn't, unfortunately
<Captain_Proton> I think it use the open source one "can think of the name now"
<Captain_Proton> * Nouveau
<Captain_Proton> From what I read it does well if you are not running games but for compiz and kwin it should work just fine
<GabMus> ok
<GabMus_> ill try loggin in now
<GabMus_> later
<ecks> hello, I managed to break my kubuntu 12.10 GUI by installing kde 4.10
<Captain_Proton> I have to say 4.10 is great it fix alot of the crash I use to get
<GabMus_> ok, im on kde, i used alt+f2 and apprunner launched
<thechef> I use "Air" Theme and since upgrading to KDE 4.10 I no longer have blur - it seems
<GabMus_> but still no desktop and no panels
<thechef> How can I make sure I have blur?
<GabMus_> kwin seems to work fine, im afraid plasma is not working
<Captain_Proton> system settings> Desktop effects> all effects
<thechef> Captain_Proton: "verwischen"?
<GabMus_> guys?
<ecks> so, whenever I boot into kubuntu I get a white screen
<ecks> I can access tty through ctrl+alt+f1
<ecks> any clues on how I should proceed?
<GabMus_> ecks i suggest you to install openbox to have at least a desktop
<ecks> GabMus_: funny thing is, networking is broken too
<Captain_Proton> GabMus_: can you launch dolphin
<thechef> Captain_Proton: well that one doesn't have any effect, it's already activated - maybe kwin recently thinks that my nvidia driver is not capable while it is?
<GabMus_> Captain_Proton: yes
<GabMus_> i can launch everything
<GabMus_> please pm me, since i will get afk soon
<GabMus_> and want to monitor the conversation
<ecks> any help on fixing networking through commandline? :)
<GabMus_> or join #help-GabMus_
<Captain_Proton> GabMus_: well if you do not have any custom stuff just delete .kde in you home folder that should get you back to stock
<thechef> I'll login in again - someKDE stuff just updated
<GabMus_> i can also use the terminal for that
<GabMus_> rm -r .kde
<Captain_Proton> GabMus_: yup :)
<GabMus_> done
<GabMus_> reloggin later
<GabMus_> still nothing
<thechef> okay, blur works again - I just logged in again - probably fixed by some patches I just got
<Captain_Proton> GabMus_: Wow
<GabMus_> what?
<GabMus_> is it so strange?
<GabMus_> a friend of mine has the same problem
<GabMus_> ill try with old nvidia driver... maybe it works
<GabMus_> this is freaking me out
<GabMus_> meh
<GabMus_> g2g again
<GabMus_> please keep writing on the other channel
<GabMus_> #help-GabMus_
<Captain_Proton> GabMus_: I dont think that the problem. You can try. I would check and see system settings> Desktop effects> advance and see what type compsizing type you are using
<GabMus_> really, now ill go
<GabMus_> later
<GabMus_away>  /nick GabMus
<GabMus_away> im back
<GabMus_away> aaand
<GabMus_away> i have to reboot
<thechef> I'm having the problem that my workspace switcher is unaligned every time I log in - I have to remove it and add it again every time I log in. Anyone experiencing the same with KDE 4.10?
<Captain_Proton> thechef: system settings> Startup and shutdown > Session Management > On Login chosse (Start with and emapty session)
<Captain_Proton> thechef: try that
<thechef> Captain_Proton: thanks - will try
<thechef> Captain_Proton: didn't help..
<thechef> I have to go now
<thechef> ciao
<kbana> what's happening homeboys? :)
<Guest66181> salve
<Guest66181> c'è qualcuno online che può aiutarmi?
<away> great... installing kde 4.10 completely broke the GUI of kubuntu 12.10 :<
<ArchangelSe7en> it is in itself the GUI
<Walzmy_> So, ah... KDE 4.10 is pretty close to ugly
<james147> Walzmy_: that is a matter of opinion :) but it is flexible enough to make it look how ever you want, some configurations out there are just dam sexy :)
<Walzmy_> james147: well, I've been looking for two days and I can't make my taskbar so I can see anything, it and several other plasmoids are clear so the text is unreadable
<Walzmy_> james147: and all my plasmoids now have this ugly white box around them
<james147> Walzmy_: thats not the default ^^
<james147> Walzmy_: it should look like this:http://img.netupd8.com/kde-4.10-wallpaper_fulldesk.png.png
<james147> Walzmy_: What happens if you create a new user? does it also look bad on them?
<Walzmy_> james147: emm, lemme see
<Walzmyn> james147: looks right with new user
<james147> Walzmy_: I suggest you try resetting plasma-desktops settings by renaming ~/.kde/share/config/plasm*
<james147> then restart plasma-desktop (kquitapp plasma-desktop; sleep 1; plasma-desktop) or logout and back in
<Walzmyn> james147: ok
<Walzmyn> james147: thanks, I gotta go take care of kids
<kronos> ciao
<Guest92515> c'è qualcuno on che potrebbe aiutarmi?
#kubuntu 2013-02-09
<kbana> i fuckin "love" kde! thank u god. makes me more happy
<Walzmyn> james147: if your still around, renaming the plasma config files did not help
<james147> Walzmyn: which one did you rename?
<Walzmyn> everything that started with plasma
<james147> Walzmyn: then restarted plasma?
<Walzmyn> yep
<james147> Walzmyn: try stopping plasma first, it could be regenerating them on close, if that fails then it is probably another config
<james147> Walzmyn: could also be ~/.kde/share/apps/plasma-desktop
<james147> or .../apps/desktoptheme/
<Walzmyn> james147: i loged out the first time
<Walzmyn> sorry, I got called away again
<mr-rich> Ok ... Just applied the latest KDE upgrades to my Kubuntu install (12.04 LTS) ... How do I keep my screen from idle locking with password?
<kbana> dunno mr-rich, but r u satisfied with ur latest KDE upgrade? Is your system stable?
<kbana> primestable?
<zoot78> hhh
<zoot78> hey
<kbana> hi
<urlwolf> I moved from kubuntu to gnome shell remix;
<urlwolf> and some apps didn't get the gtk 3 styling (libreoffice for example)
<urlwolf> why is that?
<urlwolf> I guess since I installed under kde, it took whatever skin kde told them to; there's a setting for gtk
<urlwolf> now they look like win95 on gnome shell
<FloodBotK1> urlwolf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tsimpson> urlwolf: the libreoffice-kde package is what attempts to theme libreoffice with KDE styles
<urlwolf> tsimpson: so I do sudo apt-get purge libreoffice*
<urlwolf> then reinstall with -gnome?
<tsimpson> urlwolf: you can just remove the -kde package and/or install the -gnome package
<tsimpson> you don't need to remove the entire thing, just the specific -kde/-gnome packages
<tsimpson> I'd suggest trying to install the libreoffice-gnome package and see if that looks better, if not then remove the libreoffice-kde package
<tsimpson> I don't actually use libreoffice, but that's what I'd try
<urlwolf> tsimpson: just did that
<urlwolf> didn't work
<urlwolf> or do I need to reboot?
<urlwolf> It's also happening with scrivener, another tool
<urlwolf> it has scrollbar, menubr, etc as it if was win95
<tsimpson> urlwolf: did you try removing the libreoffice-kde package too?
<urlwolf> yep
<urlwolf> and oxigen style
<urlwolf> whichwas not applied, but still
<urlwolf> should I try purge?
<tsimpson> it shouldn't matter afaik
<tsimpson> have you tried the libreoffice-gtk3 package?
<tsimpson> I don't think that one is installed by default
<urlwolf> just tried it after a purge
<urlwolf> libreoffice apps don't launch
<urlwolf> since all failed, I'll try downloading the deb for v 4
<urlwolf> tsimpson: any idea why the other tool (scrivener) lost skinning?
<tsimpson> urlwolf: sorry, no. maybe #ubuntu is a better place to ask about that as there's more people knowledgeable in Gnome/GTK there
<urlwolf> hmm, my experience there is that questions get drown in noise
<urlwolf> but thanks
<Obsidian1723> people still use Gnome? I thought that was a dead project?
<urlwolf> it's actually very nice
<urlwolf> I hated 2, but 3 has blown my mind
<urlwolf> moved from kde + awesomewm
<urlwolf> solved installing 4.0. thanks all
<urlwolf> I quitted kde because of kwin crashes, and lack of tiling
<Obsidian1723> I used Gnome 2, but 3 forced workflow changes I didn't want or need, so I migrated to KDE, which is infinately superior to Gnome now.
<urlwolf> interesting, we are mirror images :)
<Obsidian1723> Not a fan of Metro, Unity or Gnome 3. If KDE didn't exist, I'd just go back to strictly command line like it was when I started computing.\
<urlwolf> for me tiling is the killer feature
<urlwolf> and shellshape (gnome3) does it better than anything
<Obsidian1723> shellshape?
<urlwolf> http://gfxmonk.net/shellshape/
<Obsidian1723> ah. not a needed feature for me, same with the tiling, but we all have our own workflow.
<phunyguy> so I have KDE 4.10 running from the ppa.... and I'm not sure how to configure the background of the "screensaver lock" screen (where you type the password to unlock the session).  It is this horrible blue/purple color......
<KJ_agent007> anyone home?
<ignerious> how to install more desktop effects
<ignerious> how to install more desktop effects???
<ignerious> how to install more desktop effects???
<ignerious> in kubuntu 12.10
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<xiaoy> How can i set ark to support unicode? (i'm trying to see some non-english filenames?
<phoenix_firebrd> xiaoy: what language?
<xiaoy> phoenix_firebrd, chinese :)
<phoenix_firebrd> did you try in #ubuntu-cn or ubuntu-tw channels? folks there might know
<phoenix_firebrd> xiaoy: ^
<xiaoy> phoenix_firebrd, i tried, they told me to switch to gnome XD
<phoenix_firebrd> xiaoy: thats expected :)
<xiaoy> phoenix_firebrd, when i extract the files the namefiles have no problem, it's when i see them inside ark window that i can't see the names
<phoenix_firebrd> xiaoy: i am going to check it, can you wait?
<xiaoy> phoenix_firebrd, of course! thank you :D
<phoenix_firebrd> xiaoy: i have just check , the file name shows properly here
<phoenix_firebrd> xiaoy: what is the kde version ?
<phoenix_firebrd> xiaoy: http://imagebin.org/246041
<xiaoy> phoenix_firebrd, 4.8.5
<xiaoy> phoenix_firebrd, i installed chinese support, but my primary language is not chinese on the system
<phoenix_firebrd> xiaoy: can you update to the latest version?
<xiaoy> phoenix_firebrd, i'm on kubuntu 12.04, I just upgraded the system, that's all you get :D
<phoenix_firebrd> xiaoy: do you prefer 12.04 over 12.10?
<phoenix_firebrd> brb
<xiaoy> phoenix_firebrd, LTS <--- 5 years of support, upgrades
<jackyalcine> I'm going to assume that's something to do with a kio slave
<jackyalcine> xiaoy: should check if there's a bug about this.
<xiaoy> jackyalcine, thanks
<jackyalcine> I'd love to check it out, sounds like a bug I might be able to fix :)
<xiaoy> jackyalcine, I would be pleased too, if you can solve it :D
<pooridge> channels
<pooridge> #channels
<OerHeks> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<pooridge> open channels
<pooridge> alis
<scherenhaenden> hi ppl... when i use skype or wine... have not sound in other apps... when i use other apps... i have not sound in wine or in skype
<sotiris> hi
<kbana> hi
<kbana> let's meet on freenode then, this channel is like empty...
<kbana> oh this is also freenode? k, then #kde
<lordievader> kbana: It's not empty, just many idlers.
<kbana_> yes oc
<monkeyjuice> still drinking coffee also
<kbana_> this is why i said "like empty"
<kbana_> yeah, good idea
<kbana_> will drink one also now
<james147> kbana_: this channel tends to be quite until someone asks a question.
<james147> or at least an interesting comment :) - idle talk tends to be done in #kubuntu-offtopic
<mr-rich> kbana_: so far, so good ...
<kbana_> thx james147
<kbana_> mr-rich, what ya mean? kk anyway
<mr-rich> <kbana> dunno mr-rich, but r u satisfied with ur latest KDE upgrade? Is your system stable?
<kbana_> some get a little, some get none...
<kbana_> ok, yeah
<kbana_> i c
<kbana_> good
<mr-rich> Ok ... Just applied the latest KDE upgrades to my Kubuntu install (12.04 LTS) ... How do I keep my screen from idle locking with password?
<kbana_> yeah, oc i remember
<mr-rich> I want to turn it off so my wife can use my computer if necessary ...
<kbana_> that's fine
<kbana_> hope she like's it too
<kbana_> my wife will will also like it, i'm pretty sure
<kbana_> *still girlfriend...
<mr-rich> kbana_: PUT A RING ON IT! :)
<kbana_> yes :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<InspectorCluseau> mr-rich, see system settings display and monitor
<kbana_> hiyas BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi kbana_
<sandhya> Hi, I have wicd on my system. How can I remove it and go back to the KDE default network manager? What is it called?
<sandhya> (wicd keeps disconnecting my ethernet connection or perhaps does not automatically reconnect my disconnecting ethernet connection)
<Obsidian1723> NetworkManager
<Obsidian1723> Have you done a constant ping to your router to see if it is actually disconnecting?
<sandhya> Obsidian1723: I have another laptop which is connected fine.
<Obsidian1723> I didn'
<Obsidian1723> t ask that.
<Obsidian1723> Have you done a constant ping to your router to see if it is actually disconnecting?
<sandhya> Obsidian1723:  I haven't. But I lose all network connectivity and the device no longer appears on my network.
<sandhya> Obsidian1723: Any idea what the package is exactly called?
<Obsidian1723> NetworkManager I believe is the actual name.
<Obsidian1723> /etc/NetworkManager
<Obsidian1723> /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<sandhya> Obsidian1723: Thanks
<Walzmyn> KDE 4.10 for my user has several graphic glictches. A new user does not have these issues. I've tried renaming (and then restarting) .kde, .config, .local and 5 or 6 others. None of them made my errors go away. What other config files can I aim for?
<Peace-> Walzmyn: have you tried to change some settings for destkop effects?
<Peace-> Walzmyn: tried to disable blur ?
<Walzmyn> Peace-: i've turned them off
<Walzmyn> Peace-: what I'm getting is a fugly square line around all my plasmoids and all menus/panels are 100% transparent so you can't read any text on 'em
<Peace-> Walzmyn: screenshot ?
<Walzmyn> gimme sec
<Walzmyn> Peace-: how d'ya get a picture on pastebin?
<Peace-> Walzmyn: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=image+upload
<bazhang> http://imagebin.org/?page=add   Walzmyn
<Walzmyn> Peace-: http://postimage.org/image/a4wmyhe6h/
<Peace-> Walzmyn: for me its your plasma theme
<Walzmyn> changed themes, did nothing
<Walzmyn> Peace-: i copied my .kde over to the new test user and it didn't create the fugly
<IdleOne> Peace-: please don't give lmgtfy links, it is considere rude.
<Peace-> lol
<IdleOne> Not sure what you find funny
<Peace-> rude?
<Walzmyn> yeah, I was ignoring that, it got me what I wanted
<IdleOne> yes, rude. You could have just linked him directly instead of being a jerk and acting like you are so much smarter
<Peace-> IdleOne: ok dude next time do that for me
<IdleOne> Peace-: The *Ubuntu channels have guidelines you should read
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Peace-> sorry man Walzmyn i was considered rude to post you that link
<Peace-> so the result it's that i will not help you
<Peace-> bb
<Walzmyn> I really wasn't offended
<IdleOne> Walzmyn: The rule is meant to protect everybody, some people think lmgtfy links are rude, some don't. We prefer they not be used as to avoid any possible offense
<Walzmyn> Oh I understand, I shook my head at it, but I got what I wanted and moved along
<IdleOne> It really breaks down to the type of atmosphere we want to try and maintain in *buntu channels.
<james147> Walzmyn: wonder if it has anything to do with the kde caches since it does not appear to be a config issue: /var/tmp/kdecache-* /tmp/kde-* ~/.cache  then try running kbuildsycoda4
<Torch> yes, but if it doesn't go away with a new user, how can it be cache-releated.
<Torch> it sure _looks_ like it is, i agree
<james147> Torch: but it dosn;t happen with a new user as far as i can tell, even from copying over the cofigs.
<Torch> james147: oh, i must have missed that part then. sorry about that ;-)
<james147> Torch: <Walzmyn> Peace-: i copied my .kde over to the new test user and it didn't create the fugly
<Walzmyn> no, the new user DOES NOT have the problem
<Walzmyn> james147: so clean out the cache is your suggestion?
<james147> Walzmyn: which suggests it is a cache problem with your current user, espically if coping over the configs to the new user does not recreate the problem
<james147> Walzmyn: yes
<Walzmyn> no love, still fugly
<Torch> Walzmyn: logged out and in again? or at least restarted plasma?
<Walzmyn> i competely rebooted, but yeah, I've been doing most of these changes from console then startx to test
<james147>  Walzmyn so, its not cache related and its not ~/.kde related.. strange
<Walzmyn> james147: well, as far as I can tell
<Walzmyn> I'm competely open to me screwing something up though...
<james147> Walzmyn: at this point I would be tempted to backup all configs, restore the defaults, then restore your configs until the problem reoccurs... I would start with: `mkdir ~/old-configs && mv ~/.* ~/.old-configs && cp /etc/skel/* ~`  that should reset all of your settings to their defaults, then you can start copying the configs back
<james147> Walzmyn: or, better yet, copy the configs to the new user until you find the problem
<Walzmyn> james147: i was thinking of jsut making myself a new user and moveing all the stuff I wanna keep over there
<Walzmyn> james147: but that's ~200 gigs or single disk transfer :(
<james147> then once the new user is configed the way you want it do the above then copy the new users configs back to the old user
<Walzmyn> james147: that would be wiser
<james147> Walzmyn: not if you move the files, then and sized file should move instantly
<Walzmyn> well, my break looks to be over, back to wife and kids. KDE later
 * Walzmyn nods
<Walzmyn> james147: thanks for all the help
<james147> np
<Obsidian1723> sandhya: get it figured out?
<d-egg> Hi, korganizer does always open with monday focused and not the current day. Anybody else having that?
<d-egg> open through korganizer reminder daemon or from the command line
<d-egg> just upgraded from lts with backport, now on quantal
<d-egg> without backports
<d-egg> same problem before and after
<Torch> d-egg: seems to work fine here
<Torch> d-egg: do you have first day of week set to sunday?
<d-egg> Torch: no monday
<Torch> d-egg: hmm. same here.
<d-egg> If I change that it focuses Sunday.  So it always opens with the first day of the week focused, or the leftmost item.
<Torch> d-egg: i'd search bugs.kde.org and submit a ticket if not there alread
<Torch> y
<phunyguy> hrmmmm... KDE IM always starts in Offline state... how can I make it ALWAYS start "Available"?
<phunyguy> especially after a network reconnect....
<Tm_T> phunyguy: on contact list window, click wrench -> "Instant Messaging Settings" -> general -> bottom
<phunyguy> right, all I see is a checkbox that is checked, half checked, or not at all - but I am unsure what it actually means
<Tm_T> phunyguy: good question
<Tm_T> phunyguy: I suspect it works something like this, when it's checked, it tries to restore connected state (online, away, busy), half-selected takes offline also into account
<phunyguy> let me test
<Tm_T> I fully checked it and it connected here (was offline before that)
<phunyguy> what about half-checked?
<phunyguy> I also worried about it connecting in away state because of auto-away then a reconnect
<phunyguy> Pidgen used to do that to me all the time ><
<Tm_T> no idea, to be honest
<phunyguy> we shall see.  ;)
<phunyguy> thanks for the help
<Tm_T> with Kopete I could know more
<Tm_T> this new stuff is something I haven't learned yet
<snele> scherenhaenden: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/02/how-to-enable-new-kde-410-appmenu-title.html
<snele> this was the magic command: sudo apt-get install appmenu-qt :)
<madconqueror> Hi there. For some reason, I did a fresh install of Kubuntu 12.10 yesterday night. Using the installation wizard dialogs, I created a different user. When recreating my orignal user I realized, the folders are created with a umask of 022. Why is this not 027?
<madconqueror> I mean, I'm fine with umask 022 inside my home folder. but my home folder being 755, no, not really, even on a desktop system. Why is it this way by default?
<phunyguy> does anyone know how to change what color flashes in the task manager buttons when there is an urgent hint sent?  (Like an IM window that has a new message)
<phunyguy> on my current color scheme it is gray to lighter gray, very hard to see.
<phunyguy> d__ed, d___ed, you ok?
<phunyguy> ugh...
<phunyguy> scrolling my question right out of the window
<phunyguy> and Amarok responds VERY slowly.... not sure why.
<james147> phunyguy: it might depend on your plasma theme
<phunyguy> (while playing)
<phunyguy> hmmm, there isn't a way to fine tune it?
<james147> I know the aya theme uses your systems color pallet, and you can change only the panels theme
<Obsidian1723> sandhya:  get it figured out?
<phunyguy> you wuld think it would be a color pallette setting...
<james147> phunyguy: the aya theme is the only theme I know of that follows your color pallette settings
<phunyguy> james147: can you type my name again? I think I found something....
<james147> phunyguy:
<phunyguy> hmmm... I found where to make it use a different theme just for that part.  thanks
<james147> phunyguy: where?
<phunyguy> so I will try the aya theme, and just use that portion of it to test
<phunyguy> where you change themes, hit the details tab
<phunyguy> Task Items entry
<phunyguy> hmm so lets try that ping again, if you dont mind, james147!
<phunyguy> so now what color to change....
<ovidiu-florin> hello world, I can't conect to my pppoe network from Kubuntu 12.04, I tried creating the DSL connection, and still no success
<phunyguy> ovidiu-florin: has this ever worked?
<ovidiu-florin> I'm on live cd
<ovidiu-florin> no, it hasn't
<ovidiu-florin> but I have reports from other people on forums that it should work
<ovidiu-florin> phunyguy: ^
<phunyguy> I have no idea, I was just gethering info for others
<Obsidian1723> ovidiu-florin: Don't you have a router?
<ovidiu-florin> no, i don't. not here anyway
<mr-rich> InspectorCluseau: been there ... unchecked password ... still asking for a password ...
<kbana> Obsidian1723: maybe boot back to windows
<kbana> some years ago my wifi stick was'nt compatible, someone hacked it to work but it didn't work for me.
<kbana> so maybe just check back later and have real fun :9
<kbana> *:)
<ovidiu-florin> Am revenit
<ovidiu-florin> Sunt mobile iar
<ovidiu-florin> Poți repeta te rog sbivol
<kbana> sry, i don't speak ur lang
<ovidiu-florin> Wrong channel
<ovidiu-florin> Sorry
<kbana> np
<Obsidian1723> kbana: Huh? I don't run Windows at all. Haven't for years. What are you talking about?
<away> hi, how do I change the desktop background in 12.10? I can't seem to be able to find the setting anywhere
<ovidiu-florin> away right click on the desktop
<ovidiu-florin> Desktop settings
<away> I don't see any such option ovidiu-florin
<away> ah, found it now
<away> kubuntu insists on naming it "folder view settings"
<ovidiu-florin> If you have folder view set, then yes
<away> yeah. I had that. strange that it's nowhere to be found from system settings...
<away> while I'm on it: Is it possible to prevent the panel selector from overlapping the panel itself? http://i.imgur.com/M2Ooj6W.png
<away> the panel icon thingy overlaps the minutes of the clock
<james147> away: that is largly due to the fact that you can have different settings for each virtual desktop, each screen and each activity... that would be a mess in system settings
<away> james147, makes sense then
<ovidiu-florin> away make the panel longer
<away> ovidiu-florin it's already max length it seems
<ovidiu-florin> Does it take the full width of your desktop?
<away> the strange thing is, it doesn't overlap until you drag it to max width
<away> yes
<away> but if I make the panel slightly narrower, the overlap isn't there anymore
<ovidiu-florin> Then there is something wrong with the widgets
<away> :/
<ovidiu-florin> Try deleteing the panel and add it again.... I maybe also re log in
<ovidiu-florin> about y ppoe connection problem, here's a syslog pastebin, if someone can please help me: http://paste.kde.org/668384/
<ovidiu-florin> I'm alsoconected to my phone through wifi thetering
<ovidiu-florin> what's the command to restart the network manager?
<kbana> sry Obsidian1723, i meant ovidiu-florin oc
<ovidiu-florin> kbana: what about me?
<almostpluto> Hello
<ovidiu-florin> rebooting, bbr
<ovidiu-florin> brb
<kbana> [20:35:03] <kbana> ovidiu-florin: maybe boot back to windows  :)
<kbana> but com,
<kbana> *but come back as soon as your problem with the connection is solved...
<kbana> [21:55:19] <kbana> [20:35:03] <kbana> ovidiu-florin: maybe boot back to windows  :)
<kbana> [21:55:46] <kbana> but com,
<kbana> [21:56:11] <kbana> *but come back as soon as your problem with the connection is solved...
<leftist> what is the proper way to add to to sources.list?
<leftist> it see an option to for software sources but it just refuses to acknowledge the syntax as being correct.
<leftist> where is sources.list located?
<mandoguit> leftist:    type    locate sources.list       in a terminal
<invariant> What is the bug nr of kdm user switching not working?
<Marius80> hi
<Marius80> could anyone tell me anything about the problem,  that I need to hit enter 3 times to execute a command using krunner?
#kubuntu 2013-02-10
<Obsidian1723> sudo service network-manager restart
 * Obsidian1723 Raven`Lunatic's cunt is foul and her womb is poisoned. Any spawn she may have will soil this Earth with the stench of Hell from which she came. May a goat fuck her ass until it bleeds.
<mandoguit> and did you want to supersize your fries with that?
<calwig> That was Super-Stench-Hell size
<nicksydney_> 4EDXDR4T5U7I8R456789-0=RTYUIOPTYUIOP[TYUIOP]
<nicksydney_> RT]
<nicksydney_> OP[]
<nicksydney_> \
<FloodBotK1> nicksydney_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nicksydney_> \
<zorrot> two problems: 1 -- correct gmail settings in kontact (same settings work in phone, on mac, etc) are resulting only in error messages on sending mail
<zorrot> 2 -- every attempt to move any file to the trash in dolphin causes everything to crash
<kbana> 1. contact google or the the gmail guys bout that issue, 2. check ur system, then-> https://bugs.kde.org/
<zorrot> kbana -- it's not a gmail issue, or it would not work on the phone and the mac right next to it
<kbana> iphone?
<zorrot> android
<kbana> why's there a skynet folder on android?
<kbana> google fools
<zorrot> kbana - the google won't tell you :-)
<Kalidarn> hmm i've noticed since i upgraded to KDE 4.10 when I login i see a few black windows titled kblankscrn.kss
<Kalidarn> which seems to be some bug with the screensaver, anyone else had thishappen?
<kbana> what will be the next google doodle on the first of april? that's all doodle foodle joodle boodle graphic folks?
<kbana> yandex, alltheweb, yahoo, bing stuff. they all could do it more or less
<kbana> to be a big player in the game
<kbana> of this fucked up world actually
<zorrot> i have fantasies of a 'minimalnet'
<zorrot> a sort of internet reduced to faceless services.
<zorrot> search is a socket you connect to and get xml results, nothing else. an app skins it, or not.
<kbana> yes zorrot, no bad idea :)
<kbana> and all porn shit could be just erased and duoble dd'd ^^
<kbana> but i'm not a steve jobs lol
<kbana> kim dotcom that foul egg powered megagay
<kbana> years ago he sued kids because of some copies of 16bit games
<kbana> right, he can do what he wants to do but he shouldn't shit in his pants when the police comes to his house again. then he should go to his panic room and pray. this snitch
<kbana> kim schmitz snitch
<kbana> look at his stupid kim.com and then compare with http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kim_Dotcom
<kbana> he wasn't even a hacker, more a cracker and a windy fatstacker
<DarthFrog> kbana:  Please watch your language.  We'd like to keep this channel family-friendly.
<kbana> alright
<DarthFrog> Thanks!
<kbana> i am indeed family-friendly. sry for this DarthFrog.
<DarthFrog> Your co-operation is greatly appreciated and you will be a welcome participant here.
<kbana> thank u
<Kalidarn> i'm going to tell my mommy you used a bad word
 * Kalidarn is 7 years old
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<kbana> good morning
<kbana> like opera so much
<kbana> rekonq is not a straight competitor yet, ocv
<lordievader> Good morning :)
<kbana> gm lordievader
<lordievader> Hey kbana, how are you?
<kbana> i'm fine thx, and u?
<kbana> can i just erase the folder .skynet on /mnt/sdcard? i think so.
<kbana> spare thing/folder
<lordievader> kbana: I'm doing fine :). If you are unsure about deleting, renaming is a good alternative.
<kbana> bye bye skynet
<kbana> erased and i would like to dd or do something more on this thing
<kbana> everything's fine, no probs. android's running at least as good as before :)
<antonio_> hola
<kbana> what will y'all eat for lunch/diner/supper?
<onebitxajax> hi to all
<kbana> *lunch/dinner/supper, maybe breakfast
<kbana> hi
<onebitxajax> i have problem with kde
<onebitxajax> kate: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkateinterfaces.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN11KActivities16ResourceInstanceC1EmP7QObject
<onebitxajax> can someone help me?
<cojack> yo
<cojack> do some one use c9.io?
<onebitxajax> is good to make
<onebitxajax> sudo apt-get install --resinstall kubuntu-desktop?
<lordievader> onebitxajax: If it is just about kate, I'd reinstall kate. Kubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package.
<ular-naga_> PLEASE CAN ANYONE HELP ME SOLVE THIS ISSUE. How to edit my windows title bar to the middle...
<ular-naga_> E.G.  http://cinnamon-spices.linuxmint.com/uploads/themes/D71B-J08C-JPUU.png
<onebitxajax> lordievader: i have a lot of craches
<lordievader> onebitxajax: What kind of crashes?
<onebitxajax> lordievader: for example konsole, or dolphin. i can't lock the screen
<onebitxajax> i have kubuntu 12.04
<Torch> onebitxajax: did you install seveal versions of kde alongside? for example one built from sources and the other from packages?
<onebitxajax> Torch: i used ppa
<lordievader> What ppa, onebitxajax?
<onebitxajax> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu
<onebitxajax> lordievader: Torch isn't good ppa?.
<ular-naga_> PLEASE CAN ANYONE HELP ME SOLVE THIS ISSUE. How to edit my windows title bar to the middle...
<ular-naga_> E.G. http://cinnamon-spices.linuxmint.com/uploads/themes/D71B-J08C-JPUU.png
<lordievader> !patience | ular-naga_
<ubottu> ular-naga_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<Torch> onebitxajax: i don't think the ppa is the problem
<lordievader> ular-naga_: With the title bar you mean where it says kate, dolphin or gedit, right?
<onebitxajax> Torch: what i must do?
<ular-naga_> Home
<Torch> onebitxajax: i'd tell you if i knew ;-)
<ular-naga_> like edit my windows title bar
<ular-naga_> to the middle.. mine is at the left so I want to edit it to the middle like in the picture
<lordievader> ular-naga_: Yes, ok. What version of Kubuntu are you running?
<Torch> ular-naga_: system settings -> window decorations -> configure decoration -> title alignment ?
<lordievader> ular-naga_: That is odd, the default setting is to the middle. (on 12.10/13.04 at least)
<ular-naga_> I change my theme to mac osx
<lordievader> ular-naga_: Ok, like Torch said: system settings -> Workspace Appearance -> Configure Decoration
<lordievader> ular-naga_: By the by, I have a feeling that it is Cinnamon you are looking at in the link you gave us.
<ular-naga_> cause I'm using linuxmint.. yeah I gradually partintioned my ubuntu but it the default theme in my newly installed home PC is giving me a heck of work knowing the workaround for the linuxmint titlebar editing
<ular-naga_> brb
<Nik21> Hey people!
<lordievader> Hey Nik21, how are you?
<Nik21> great! you!
<Nik21> ?*
<kaddi> hi guys. I need a program that shows me the size of each folder, preferably in a pie chart. I know there's such a thing in kubuntu and I know I have it installed, but for the life of me I can't remember the name. Do you by chance know it?
<lordievader> Nik21: Doing good too.
<Nik21> kaddi I wish i did, but sorry
<lordievader> kaddi: I don't know any kde/kubuntu one, Ubuntu had one like that, and ofcourse there is du :D
<kaddi> lordievader: i was looking for something with a GUI, tbh :p
<kaddi> how's the ubuntu one called? might help me have more success in searching
<lordievader> kaddi: Baobab.
<kaddi> filelight
<gorgonizer> kaddi: have you tried Filelight?
<kaddi> lol
<kaddi> "kde baobab' = problem solved
<kaddi> yeah, that's the one i have installed, just couldn't remember the name >.>
<Nik21> Hey, I have one question too, I'd like to know how to make a link to a program (that wasn't installed with the packages manager) in the favorites of Kmenu, any one could help please?
<lordievader> Nik21: Rightclick the kicker -> Edit Applications --> New Item
<scherenhaenden> hello... i cant play sound when im using skype....
<Nik21> great!! thank you! truth is I saw it, but thought it was for adding a category! anyway than you very much!
<lordievader> Nik21: That is the "New Submenu" button ;)
<Nik21> oh course -_-
<Nik21> I am completely new to KDE andunbuntu, i started 1 week ago! but i find it great!
<lordievader> Nik21: :D
<invariant> Is there any bug number for the problem where switching users in Kubuntu doesn't work?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Nik21> Hey!
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<lordievader> Hey ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> has anybody tried shugarCRM?
<ovidiu-florin> sugarCRM, sorry
<Tm_T> ovidiu-florin: hi, kubuntu support channel is most likely not the best place to ask about sugarCRM (:
<ovidiu-florin> it's recommended on the ubuntu forum, that's why I'm asking here
<Tm_T> what is recommended?
<ovidiu-florin> sugarCRM
<Tm_T> right, still this is more of a Kubuntu support channel (see topic)
<ovidiu-florin> yeah.. sorry
<Tm_T> no harm done, I'm trying to figure out what would be better channel
<Tm_T> perhaps one of those discussion channels (#kubuntu-offtopic etc)
<ovidiu-florin> I'm just searching fo ra CRM that would run on a ubuntu server
<Tm_T> any crm
<ovidiu-florin> a free and open source one that's reliable
<mr0wl> i'm having strange issues with kmix
<mr0wl> it sometimes launches at start up
<mr0wl> and it takes longer than the rest of the applications
<mr0wl> then other times it doesn't launch at all
<BluesKaj> mr0wl, but is your audio working ok ?
<mr0wl> BluesKaj: yes
<mr0wl> i'm also in a brand new ~/.kde ~/.kderc
<BluesKaj> mr0wl, have you updated to kde 4.10 ?
<BluesKaj> ~/.kderc just contains the fonts , don't see any icons there
<mr0wl> BluesKaj: yes, updated through backports PPA
<BluesKaj> mr0wl, and have you updated/upgraded and dist-upgraded since?
<mr0wl> BluesKaj: yes
<mr0wl> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> yup
<mr0wl> if i launch kmix for cli i get this message: "QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave."
<BluesKaj> and rebooted? ..it's becoming necessary more often now
<mr0wl> BluesKaj: yp
<mr0wl> yup*
<BluesKaj> 12.10 ?
<mr0wl> BluesKaj: only way to fix it is "killall kmix && kmix"
<mr0wl> yeah
<mr0wl> BluesKaj: i guess it's a bug they're still working on: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/959151
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 959151 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave." [Low,Triaged]
<BluesKaj> ok one last thing , mr0wl , check the system tray settings>entries>volume control, change it to "always"visible"
<mr0wl> BluesKaj: i always set it to that
<mr0wl> the issue still persists
<BluesKaj> then I'm stumped , but I guess it's more importasnt that your audio works ok . Do you have volume controls on your KB?
<mr0wl> BluesKaj: yes, i do
<mr0wl> thanks
<BluesKaj> do they work ?
<mr0wl> i guess i could setup a temporary script to kill kmix and start it again
<mr0wl> yup, the keyboard volume controls work fine without kmix launched
<invariant> Does anybody else also have user switching issues?
<invariant> Someone said it was a known issue, but I cannot find anything saying that it is known in any formal place.
<BluesKaj> well, until a fix is set for kmix in the panel , then I guess that's your best solution for vol ctrl
<mr0wl> thanks for your help
<BluesKaj> ok
<invariant> I thought the idea of a community was that if I helped someone that someone else would help me.
<kaddi> well, that'll only work if someone else knows the solution to your problem
<invariant> Which display manager are you using?
<invariant> I expect that everyone on Kubuntu  + kdm which ever switches user must have this problem.
<Catbuntu> Hi
<BluesKaj> kaddi, it's a well known problem and it's fix is low priority , unfortunately , but obviously it's also a minor annoyance.
<kaddi> i only have one user account
<kaddi> in answer as to why I don't experience this problem
<kaddi> skype's been broken for me for 2 years now. Bug report's been populated by other people experiencing the same issue, but nobody fixes it
<kaddi> i don't have the knowledge, so I live with it and switch to windows whenever i want to use skype
<BluesKaj> kaddi, have you tried the static version ?
<invariant> kaddi, skype does work.
<kaddi> yeah, it's a problem with a library in ubuntu that crasehs
<kaddi> whenever i launch it, it crashes instantly with: Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-open.c: 667: _dl_open: Assertion `_dl_debug_initialize (0, args.nsid)->r_state == RT_CONSISTENT' failed!
<kaddi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/999957 bugreport is here
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 999957 in eglibc (Ubuntu) "Inconsistency detected by ld.so: " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<marcio> I have problems with kubuntu wallpaper
<marcio> i modify but dont haven
<BluesKaj> kaddi, skype was bought out by MS , so i suspect any linux support for it has been dropped
<darthanubis> marcio: are you using the weather wallpaper? I can't get that working.
<kaddi> this has been an issue for far longer than MS owned skype
<marcio> i use images jpegs from my pc...
<BluesKaj> I had the static version working ok a couple of yrs ago , but i haven't bothered with it since on kubuntu
<kaddi> and as it's still in the multimedia (?) repositories, I don't think it's the general support that's an issue. This is a bug in ubuntu, but it's only affecting few people. It's not skype that's crashing it's eglibc, which is an ubuntu library. It's also not just skype that's affected. (Other people see it with firefox or x3, etc.. ) If I knew what config is causing the problem, I'd happily change it.
<marcio> so... i try change in alls mesas, so the wallpaper return default
<BluesKaj> marcio, I foiund that one has to take a 5 second pause after applying the wallpaper change in default desktop settings , for it to stick
<marcio> yeas! tanks ! I try this it...
<marcio> maybe this is it.... i dont wait one time...
<marcio> other question
<BluesKaj> marcio, if that doesn't work , leave the settings window open a choose the file again, and apply , thn wait for 5 sewcs before closing it
<marcio> the version 13 of ubunt is good?
<BluesKaj> it's quite stable , I'm running 13.04 , with only one glitch so far
<marcio> ow i'm make in the exactly moment..
<marcio> i'm testing now
<marcio> hihiiih
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, what glitch?
<marcio> and... the new version Ubuntu 13 is good or no?
<marcio> i'm new user of Ubuntu, but i Like it...
<marcio> or better kubuntu
<BluesKaj> smartboyhw, the user management freezes with orphaned modules error
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, eh
<lordievader> marcio: 13.04 is quite stable, have only seen one minor bug.
<BluesKaj> system settings>user management KCM modules are trying to call userconfig/userconfig.py , but the file doesn't exist , smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> Ok
<BluesKaj> it's a bug in launchpad already
<marcio> I use now Kubuntu quantal quetzal
<marcio> is good...i like it
<BluesKaj> marcio, yes , best to stick with 12.10 Quantal if you a re new Kubuntu user
<invariant> What difference is there between the latest version and precise if you use kubuntu-updates?
<marcio> but i'm curious in experiment it
<invariant> Newer kernel?
<invariant> Perhaps some newer software for things other than KDE software.
<marcio> sure
<BluesKaj> you can make a separate partition for it or try it in  VM
<BluesKaj> I have 12.10 and 13.04 on separate partitions
<marcio> and... it Kubuntu (kde) is for mi so best, that i'm begining develop in qt c++
<marcio> before i programing in C++ for windows, but I dint like so...
<marcio> Linux is other World
<marcio> I learn each day, new things
<marcio> new somethings
<marcio> hehehe
<marcio> lordievader
<marcio> Its no problem I update my kubuntu for version 13.04?
<lordievader> Yes, marcio?
<lordievader> marcio: I have 13.04 installed on my old laptop. If you really depend on the machine I would stick with the LTS release or 12.10.
<BluesKaj> BBL
<marcio> lordievader:my machine is a intel pentium  2.3, 2 gb RAM, so too the old machine
<lordievader> marcio: Are you sure it is a pentium 2 or 3? The combination of cpu + ram seems unlikely.
<marcio> lordievader: I sorry for my english  is bad
<lordievader> marcio: Could it be a dual-core Pentium running at 3Ghz?
<james147> lordievader: he probably means a 2.3GHz Pentium
<lordievader> Ah, yes could be too.
<marcio> lordievader i go confer my configuration, but i have 2 notebooks
<marcio> never know, i confunsion
<lordievader> marcio: I'm sorry. All I'm trying to say, an unreleased version of (K)Ubuntu is more likely to crash than a released version. If you are okay with that you are free to install 13.04, if you do be sure to report bugs if you find them!
<marcio> lordievader: my note is model pentium core 2 duo 2.16 ghz, 2 gb ram, hd 360 gb
<marcio> lordievader:sure... i go install or update 13.04..
<james147> marcio: I would not recomend 13.04 for a production machine, if you need to do work or anything on it I recommend sticking with a released version.
<james147> marcio: If you would like to try it I recommend installing it in a dual boot or a virtual machine.
<marcio> james147 :ow sure, you have reason, its a good idea, i will install in virtual machine for testing..
<marcio> james147: wath virtual machine you remend to i will use for installation
<marcio> ?
<marcio> virtualbox?
<james147> marcio: yeah
<marcio> james147:the kubuntu 13.04 is a Beta version?
<lordievader> marcio: Nope, it is still in Alpha stage.
<marcio> hummmmmm!
<marcio> so... now get to testing and a bugs view and information
<marcio> their
<marcio> i m hunger...i go to launche
<marcio> good bye for all
<marcio> especially to lordievader and james147, for help me so best
<lordievader> marcio: No problem ;)
<marcio> tank guys
<marcio> *thank guys
<marcio> tchau
<munny> hi all!
<munny> my nepomuk indexer crash in new kde 4.10 in kubuntu 12.04... anyone can help me?
<kbana> c ya
<Zorrot> is anyone seeing a snow / pixellation effect in flash player in chrome
<Zorrot> side by side, chromium will play a given video clearly, but chrome will show "snow" over the same...
<yufupop> I recently did a fresh install of a computer on my local network, and now I can't use sftp:// to connect to it from Dolphin. It says the given key already exists, but I already deleted the entire known_hosts file (temporarily)
<Zorrot> yufupop: i've been having the same problem
<Zorrot> yufupop: i've not tried it myself :-) however, something you could do experimentally is go into ~/.ssh and temporarily rename known_hosts to know_hosts.bak and see if it connects.
<Zorrot> the problem is more than likely with kio than with ssh, though
<yufupop> Zorrot: thats exactly what i did! I think I will remove all the files from that folder (to another folder) and restart my system, incase Dolphin or what ever is still reading from the bak files
<Zorrot> i doubt that
<Zorrot> stringi and kio, i'd think, are the primary suspects
<Zorrot> can you perform a command line ssh connection to the same server
<Zorrot> ?
<Zorrot> if you can, then the problem is not with the known_hosts file
<yufupop> Yes, I can ssh via command line just perfectly, but from dolphin I can not (sftp://
<Zorrot> then you're having the same problem i am
<yufupop> I saw this bug post, but I can't see any work arounds https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=284867
<ubottu> KDE bug 284867 in sftp "kio_sftp dies if the host key on a remote system changes" [Normal,Confirmed]
<Walzmyn> james147: you around?
<james147> Walzmyn: yeah
<Walzmyn> james147: I fixed my problem
<Zorrot> yufupop: did any keys change?
<yufupop> yes, I reinstalled ubuntu 12.04 server on a system on my local network
<james147> Walzmyn: how so?
<Walzmyn> james147: system settings >> Desktop Effetcs >> Advanced - I unchecked "Use VSync" and it all went  away. I re-checked it and it stayed away
<Zorrot> yufupop: see http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=93475
<Zorrot> oh, the other fun problem if anyone has any insight: right clicking a file in dolphin and selecting move to trash crashes everything -- dolphin, plasma desktop, your mother, etc.
<yufupop> Zorrot: is that on a remote filesystem, or any other type of media? I was just able to move a file in my home folder to trash
<Zorrot> for me, its anything at all
<Zorrot> ~/foo.txt will bring it down.
<Zorrot> presently i can't mount a remote filesystem without the error you're also seeing
<yufupop> Zorrot: I guess you could try that KDebug thing they kept on mentioning. My guess would be the location of the "trash" folder is messed up? (bad permissions, donesn't exist)
<zero_> whats going on ?
<Katbuntu> H
<Walzmyn> When I boot up my login dialog is on my second monitor - how can I get it on the primary (or both)?
<mandoguit> on this box,kde 4.10, raring ringtail release, if I move my mouse the logon screen will automatically switch over to the other monitor
<mandoguit> Walzmyn:   ^^
<youngbradley26> hello
<youngbradley26> I am looking for some help with Amazon video Flash and mounting issue with iPhone4
<youngbradley26> am     i in the right room?
<Katbuntu> Hi
<ramiro> hi (hola)!
<juliohm> Hi, are you experiencing chromium lags on startup?
<Obsidian1723> nope
<juliohm> I don't know why, maybe something related to the shortcut i have created? i used /usr/bin/chromium-browser the full path
<mandoguit> lol   i wasn't but just tried it and it barfed!   tried loading and then disappeared
<juliohm> but sometimes it lags to startup
<juliohm> mandoguit, exactly
<mandoguit> finally came up and I shut it down and started it again...this time it came up right away.   going to log off and see what it does when I log back on
<mandoguit> coming up right away now.... did some updates earlier today so that may be the cause
<mandoguit> yep...no problems with it now
<juliohm> mandoguit, it's not all the time, it'll happen again
<juliohm> must be something related to processes in the background
<juliohm> i think chromium has some processes running after we close it
<juliohm> and in the next startup it lags sometimes or conflicts with something else
<james147> juliohm: I would suggest clearing out the cache ~/.cache/chromium or re-settings the chromium profile to its defaults in ~/.config/chromium
<mandoguit> hmmm.....will have to keep an eye out then as this is the first time it's happened to me.
<mandoguit> and also check plugins etc
<JuJuBee> There should be a simple way to set limits on cache with chrome/chromium
<juliohm> james147, mandoguit thanks
<juliohm> maybe the plugins i'm using, but it's hard to believe
<mandoguit> juliohm:  yw.    fwiw, not a big fan of chrom(ium)   much prefer firefox. :P
#kubuntu 2014-02-03
<tertu> as my user
<Dutchman> I believe you'll need to do it as root. The linked article should explain all that I believe.
<tertu> it really doesn't explain much of anything
<tertu> besides
<tertu> "this is how you do this one exact thing if you have gnome on your computer"
<tertu> or nm-applet anyway
<Dutchman> I hoped some of the instructions would still be useful, it was all I found that seemed helpful. Sorry it wasn't. I'm not a network guy, was just trying to help.
<Dutchman> Perhaps this would be better, it's KDE-specific, and recent: http://liquidat.wordpress.com/2013/12/19/howto-share-ethernet-via-wifi-with-networkmanager-in-kde/
<lars> Iḿ still having trouble getting my cam to work on chat sites
<lars> test
<jackyalcine> So I need help attending to boot using the grub console
<jackyalcine> It's not a rescue console, but seemingly I have no entries in GRUB
<novakitty> so I just enabled ipv6..is there anything i need to worry about in terms of security?  Does this mean my machine is world accessible?
<tsimpson> it's the same as IPv4, just a different address space
<novakitty> I thought I read somewhere that it does away with NAT
<tsimpson> it can do, as you generally get a range of addresses assigned to you from your ISP instead of just one
<novakitty> what i mean is the address listed above when i connected is one of the addresses listed when i run ifconfig..so you got the ip of my machine, not that of the router.
<novakitty> ah ok thats good to know...i was wondering how that would work
<novakitty> probably not the brightest thing to pop into irc and say "i might have a security problem" is it?
<tsimpson> depends who's watching ;)
<novakitty> well it's logged on the internets now
<novakitty>  : O
<tsimpson> IPs aren't logged, at least not by the official log bot
<novakitty> but im guessing that if im no longer protected by NAT that i need to for sure get UFW firewall working properly with ipv6
<tsimpson> by default there are no services installed that listen to the outside world
<novakitty> true
<tsimpson> so it's mostly only a concern if you install some world-facing services, like ssh or http
<novakitty> well...
<novakitty> and i suppose if its somethign i already made a NAT pinhole for then it's not of much concern
<novakitty> So if i am running a server like ssh or http, then it's safe to assume it's listening for traffic on ipv6 now too?
<tsimpson> as long as the software has support for ipv6, yes
<tsimpson> most things do these days
<tsimpson> you can always see what's listening with "sudo netstat -lnp"
<novakitty> oh that's helpful thank you
<novakitty> ahh i see tcp, tcp6, udp, udp6
<novakitty> hmm i wonder why ktorrent is listening when it's not running
<tsimpson> if it's listening, it's running
<novakitty> yeah that was odd..i started ktorrent closed it and it's not listening now...
<novakitty> so i see smbd is listening over tcp6..that can't be good right?
<tsimpson> depends on what address it's listening on
<novakitty> it doesnt specify addresses, only ports
<tsimpson> if it shows the foreign address as 0.0.0.0:* or :::*, then it's not so good
<novakitty> hmmmm
<tsimpson> in that case you probably want ufw to block external connections to the port
<novakitty> so i have rules for ufw now like allow from "192.168.1.0/24 to all port 445" which allows all traffic from the LAN, but nothing else...but with the nature of ipv6..is there a way to define a range that only applies to my LAN?  Does that make sense?
<tsimpson> if you look at ifconfig, you should see a inet6 addr line ending in "Scope:Link"
<novakitty> yes
<tsimpson> that's your internal range
<tsimpson> the one with "Scope:Global" is the external range
<novakitty> ahh ok..i have 2 with scope global and one with scope link
<tsimpson> fe80::/64 is always local
<tsimpson> (any address starting with fe80:)
<novakitty> ok...do you know why I would have two addresses with scope:global?
<tsimpson> I don't know, I can only guess it's because your router send you two address blocks
<novakitty> interesting
<novakitty> so i should start by allowing traffic only from fe80::/64 to any services i want to be accessible only from the local network?
<tsimpson> yes
<novakitty> thank you that'll make me feel a bit better
<ggvaberi> hello guys. does anyone know how can i detect kde icon-theme name from linux terminal?
<novakitty> its funny some stuff i read makes NAT out to be a downfall...but it was a reassuring downfall at least
<novakitty> ggvaberi: im not 100% sure but im thinking it's set in a file in /home/USER/.kde/share/config but I can't prove it yet
<nandhu> #python
<novakitty> I know you can find the gtk2 icon theme in use in .gtkrc-2.0
<novakitty> /home/USER/.kde/share/icons/ should show all the themes installed...not sure how to see which is in use though
<tsimpson> ggvaberi_: "kreadconfig --group Icons --key Theme" should work
<tsimpson> if not, then Oxygen is the default
<novakitty> lol you can type man man in the terminal and get the manual for the manual command..for some reason I expected that not to work.
<tsimpson> you should try "info info" some time
<nandhu> #python
<novakitty> are there any ufw GUI programs other than gufw and kcm-ufw?
<novakitty> has anyone used gufw recently?
<brandy_> greetins
<Mackky> hi
<brandy_> yesterday i ran dist-upgrade -y on 12.04  and today i find that kubuntu has been uninstalled. anyone with the same problem?
<brandy_> was using kubuntu backports ppa for over 18 monts
* pratchett.freenode.net changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | Kubuntu 13.10 out http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-13.10
<brandy_> quit
<brandy_> ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<rannonga> hi
<BluesKaj> DOS attacks? US servers won't connect
<hateball> yes
<rannonga> to freenode?
<BluesKaj> yup
<rannonga> changed to the brisbane server
<BluesKaj> yeah , Helsinki server here
<BluesKaj> my ols home town :)
<BluesKaj> old
<rannonga> nice
<rannonga> must be cold
<BluesKaj> we moved to Canada, where it's colder :)
<BluesKaj> well in Ontario at least
<rannonga> nice and warm in brisbane
<BluesKaj> imagine so
<BluesKaj> +40's too hot for me
<rannonga> thats a heat wave in brisbane mostly slightly under 30
<rannonga> but its more humid
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<HorusHorrendus_> hey ... anyone knows how to get rid of the black background in eclipse content assists popups like this: http://i.imgur.com/KJ4ffPg.png
<HorusHorrendus_> already fixed it not showing the correct imports, had to change the font of the dialog for this, but still can't seem to get rid of the black background
<beyondcr> hello, kubuntu 13.10 here I was wondering if anyone knows how to hide kernel updates, I am running mainline and I am getting tired of seeing kernel updates in the update manager.
<Aniar> beyondcr: install the kernel updates.
<Aniar> beyondcr: they're security patches, and the last one is a doozy
<Aniar> http://seclists.org/oss-sec/2014/q1/187
<Aniar> that's why the kernel updated on Friday
<toni_> via col vento
<toni_> via col venti volevo dire
<BluesKaj> !it | toni_
<ubottu> toni_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<helge> hey everyone!
<vektek> hello
<helge> not my first day with linux. but with kubuntu!
<helge> sorry, i had a timeout.
<helge> somebody hear me?
<Bateman> Hello
<helge> hi Bateman
<Bateman> I require help. For Youtube.
<helge> whats the matter?
<Bateman> Playlists won't load. Neither in the drop down menu a top of the page nor the add to list when I want to add a video to a playlist.
<Bateman> Videos play fine.
<Bateman> Openning rar files to get ISOs is a lilttle weird too.
<dbrom> hello all
<Bateman> Hello Dbroom.
<manny> hi Bateman
<Bateman> Hello Manny.
<manny> My Youtube videos gone blank but still music plays?
<manny> tried to reinstall codecs but nothing worked
<Bateman> Samething happens to me if I changed tabs too long last night. Don't know why. I might get a different distro if problems keep popping up like this.
<dbrom> question on rsync ... i am doing a full /home/User backup and would like to use rsync to recover everything but a few folders... using exclude to do so but its comming bak to the user from a freenas box
<dbrom> hello anyone here
<lordievader> Hey dbrom
<dbrom> how are you with rsync
<lordievader> dbrom: Meh, allright.
<dbrom> ok here is my question I am using scp to copy a users folder but would like to set up the script to rsync thte data to the server to the PC but the script being ran from the PC
<dbrom> using - scp -r user@192.168.96.199:/mnt/V1/Users/$name/ /home/ at the moment but need to exclude folders thataare not need right away. Thats why I would like to use rsync
<lordievader> dbrom: So what is the actual question?
<dbrom> how do i use rssync within a script to sync a remote folder to a local folder and also --exclude="/Videos"
<lordievader> dbrom: Do you know how to write bash scrips?
<dbrom> yes... im doing one at the monet for fressh installs thats install all extra packages and then coping the foler which I have backedup to my new istall... but at the moment I am using scp which backs up all data witch really isnt need until later
<lordievader> dbrom: I'm still not really sure of the problem, but this is what I have for an rsync copy over ssh (it's an alias that is why target+destination are missing): rsync -avz --partial --progress --rsh=ssh
<dbrom> this is what im doing at the moment   http://goo.gl/8IgUVC
<dbrom> when I do a restore I would like to exclude some folders
<lordievader> dbrom: And you want to replace those scp commands with their rsync counter parts?
<dbrom> yes with the eclude switch
<dbrom> exclude
<lordievader> dbrom: Should those excludes come from the user (input)?
<dbrom> Yes it could but thats a Echo with a read and the use value inn the --exclude"value"
<lordievader> dbrom: Not exactly.
<dbrom> would this work.... echo" What folders do you not want to recover" : read ans : --exclude="$ans"
<dbrom> : = new line
<lordievader> Not if it is more than one.
<dbrom> did you send me something
<fabio123> is it possible to run wayland on kyubuntu 13.10?
<fabio123> do i need weston?
<lordievader> dbrom: Almost, got the script. Seems pastebinit is no longer installed.
<lordievader> dbrom: This would be an example for the first scp, it is semi-tested: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6868585/
<dbrom> if you do echo"question" /n read and /n then (1, 2, 3 , 4) /n then each number be but in a for loop with exculde being multiplied by each  number
<dbrom> im scp deb to all systems the rm -r the folder
<dbrom> i could ech all files in the deb folder then give the option to copy what is required
<lordievader> dbrom: I have lost track, what is the problem now?
<dbrom> look aat the $name line that needss to be replaced with rsync and have exclued switchs added eith user inputted or not
<lordievader> dbrom: That would use the same format as I showed with the other one.
<lordievader> dbrom: Also line 8 can be heavily optimized, first add all the repos and then run apt-get update once.
<lordievader> And apt-get install can also be run once.
<dbrom> i have added a repos
<dbrom> all i want to do is exculed the folders that are not used alot
<lordievader> dbrom: I already gave you the script for that.
<dbrom> ill try it
<dbrom> im testing on a VM now
<dbrom> lord you still around
<lordievader> dbrom: Jup, still here.
<cihan_> hallo?
<lordievader> Hey cihan_
<cihan_> :-D
<lordievader> How are you doing, cihan_?
<cihan_> english? ouh, great...
<dbrom> Lord:  http://pastebin.kde.org/pg1eotze5#
<cihan_> I'm little bit confused
<lordievader> cihan_: Where are you from? There might be a localized (K)Ubuntu channel.
<lordievader> dbrom: Could you use my full nick in the future?
<cihan_> from germany. I have a little problem with grub and look for help now
<lordievader> dbrom: ? What do I do with that?
<lordievader> !german | cihan_
<ubottu> cihan_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<dbrom> will do, thats te error i get after running the script
<cihan_> danke an ubottu!
<lordievader> dbrom: Have you read the error? It is quite descriptive.
<dbrom> it says ther is a error on the last line of the script
<lordievader> dbrom: Line above, the last line is caused by the error above.
<dbrom> I enter Videos as the folder to exclude
<lordievader> dbrom: Have you read the error above the EOF line?
<dbrom> There is no error above the EOF line
<dbrom> does Video work in the exclude statement or do you need to put /Video
<lordievader> dbrom: Right sorry, thought EOF was on the second line. Anyhow what the error means is that bash saw an opening " started looking for the closing " but found EOF (End Of File) before the closing ". Bash doesn't understands this and errors.
<lordievader> Err the " could also be ` or '. Not really sure...
<dbrom> there is a "=" missing in the exclude $item statement in the for loop.... also this is used on the deb folder not the users folder ... on the users folder it need  to not sync folders with the user thats being recovered
<dbrom> do you still have the script
<dbrom> and do you hav e the script that i sent you
<lordievader> dbrom: Yes on the thing I sent you, no on the script you sent me.
<dbrom> te question I have is  can i still use the first read input as a input in the the you sync to the PC   http://goo.gl/QtPGU7   if you read the script the first input isnt being used in the scp deb statement its being used in the folder/file recover statement
<lordievader> dbrom: As long as you don't overwrite variables they will be available until the script ends.
<tiga> [/who *.edu]
<dbrom> ok let me get back to you
<lordievader> dbrom: Line 14 in your post should be the first line. That tells your shell what program to use when interpreting the code.
<dbrom> explain how the last ech statement works
<lordievader> dbrom: It echos everything in the $excludes array (space seperated), that is piped into xargs. Ah I see the error. Seems I forgot the add the closing
<lordievader> ", silly me. Sorry about that, the last line should be: echo ${excludes[@]}| xargs "rsync -avz --partial --progress --rsh=ssh ssuser@192.168.96.199:/mnt/V1/deb  /home/$USER/"
<dbrom> i need it to exculde folders from the recovery folder not the deb folder
<lordievader> dbrom: My paste was just an example.
<moparisthebest> how can I manually look up a CD in the cddb in k3b?
<moparisthebest> it won't find it automatically but I found it manually on freedb.org
<dbrom> lordievader: its restoring to a folder in the home directory thats im loged it to
<BluesKaj> moparisthebest, k3b is a burner app not a music player
<BluesKaj> moparisthebest, try amarok
<moparisthebest> BluesKaj: k3b also rip's CDs, and looks them up in the CDDB first, I need to manually look it up because it can't be found :)
<BluesKaj> moparisthebest, perhaps , but amarok shouid be able to do a cddb
<BluesKaj> anyway, enough for one day
<psyentologist> oh hi ya'll okay I've got a problem with the digital clock on my task bar telling me 10:00 pm UTC instead of 5:00 pm EST i see no way to change it either except to just delete the digital clock..
<psyentologist> :(
<rannonga> type date into terminal
<rannonga> is the time right
<psyentologist> psyentologist@psyentologist-NV57H:~$ date
<psyentologist> Mon Feb  3 17:04:19 EST 2014
<psyentologist> psyentologist@psyentologist-NV57H:~$
<psyentologist> thats what it told me
<rannonga> thats the right time
<genii> psyentologist: Right-click on clock...Digital clock Settings... Time Zones...Then check off the city your time zone is in... also look to see if under where the cities are located if the "Clock Defaults to" is set to UTC or Local
 * genii makes more coffee and goes back to work
<psyentologist> ooooohhhh genii THANKYOU
<psyentologist> i see it now!
<psyentologist> i changeit from utc to loca. LO! I feel real stupid now hahaha
<psyentologist> genii:  thankyou again for your help
<psyentologist> (i've been trying to fool with it for about 20 minutes now and I was considering just deleting the clock alltogether)
<psyentologist> i knew the clock had to be right somehow though because when i'd restart the computer and boot into windows it tells me the correct time then
<astropirate> Hello friends
<astropirate> I have many desktops
<astropirate> with 2 monitors
<astropirate> how do i set the wallpaper for all of them?
<astropirate> i have no interest in setting the walpaper for 18 desktops
<astropirate> seperately
<pietro10> Hi. I have kde-config-gtk and gtk[23]-engines-oxygen installed, and for things like Firefox they work fine, but for SYnaptic and gparted in sudo I still get the default GTK theme. How can I fix this? Thanks.
<rannonga> pietro10,  its written in gtk2 cant change it by using a kde theme
<pietro10> except this is exactly what gtk2-engines-oxygen is supposed to do, and does for apps that I run without sudo
<Poisoned_Dragon_> pietro10, you do know that there is a OT based Synaptic GUI, right?
<Poisoned_Dragon_> besides, what's wrong with muon?
<pietro10> I tried it way back on linux mint 13 and it wasn't very good at the time; maybe it's better now
<pietro10> let's find out, I suppose
<pietro10> hm... mostly fine, I guess
<pietro10> though what is the qt synaptic you mentioend?
<Poisoned_Dragon_> Huh, I can't find a package for it.
<Poisoned_Dragon_> Well, it use to be ea thing.
<Poisoned_Dragon_> I guess muon replaced it.
<pietro10> hm
<pietro10> thanks then
<pietro10> (also @ Poisoned_Dragon_ hi I'm andlabs and kubuntu doesn't have any of the problems linux mint had =p )
<Poisoned_Dragon_> I've never had any real probs with either.
<latorture> hi
#kubuntu 2014-02-04
<keithzg> Hmphh. I've just installed Kubuntu on a new laptop, imported my VPN config from a .ovpn file, and I click connect and . . . nothing. Nada. Zilch.
<keithzg> I blame the new network manager frontend :P
<kubuntu> Hey
<kubuntu> Can someone help me?
<Guest82200> Hello?
<kubuntu_> Hi
<kubuntu_> I need some help
<kubuntu_> tadh
<kubuntu_> Does anyone know how to fix an unreadable partition?
<comander> can i get help here regarding to QT ?
<comander> actually  i want get the output  of a process that i evoked from my QT Application
<cecilpierce> :D
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<pietro10> heading out, bbl
<pietro10> hm
<pietro10> sgt-puzzles and zim also use the gtk default style
<pietro10> but I do have gtk[23]-engines-oxygen installed
<pietro10> and they're not being run as root
<pietro10> what's wrong now?
<pietro10> er wait no, after manually reselecting oxygen in kde-config-gtk sgt-puzzles looks right
<pietro10> and now so does synaptic
<fabio123> i had thi issue
<pietro10> so I guess I just had to reselect kde-config-gtk
<pietro10> I'm not sure if that's a bug in kde-config or not
<fabio123> i remember i made a gtkrc file in the root folder
<pietro10> yeah that was the old way
<fabio123> anyway about that i no longer use oxygen-gtk
<fabio123> i use qtcurve which is a lot faster
<pietro10> apparently all you need to do is go into kde-config-gtk, make some changes without applying to mark the window as dirty, then change it back to oxygen, and then click apply
<pietro10> so even though kde-config-gtk says the currently applyed theme is oxygen, it's not really
<ut> Hi guys, i have an inspiron 14z ultrabook and my bluetooth is not working, there is "your default bluetooth adapter is not visible for remote devices <Fix it>" note, but nothing changes when i click it. Moreover, when i try to change something in "Adapters" label, my changes are not saved.
<ut> I tried to google something about it but i found nothing really useful.
<Marthinus> Hi all so I'm pretty new to this. Installed Kubuntu for the first time today and my wireless isn't working. I keep getting a "The Wifi network could not be found"
<Marthinus> Any help would be much appreciated
<ut> nvm, i just restarted bluetoothd and not it works fine
<RishJ> i am using kubuntu 12.10LTS...i am having some problem with screen brightness..even when i reduce it it doesnt get reduced..can anyone help?
<yossarianuk> RishJ: what h/w are you using?
<yossarianuk> whow are you reducing brighness also ?
<RishJ> what exactly are you asking for?
<RishJ> yossarianuk: i dont think its hardware related..i guess its some issue with kubuntu
<yossarianuk> RishJ: well it likely is HW/driver related.
<yossarianuk> i.e if you had nvidia - the nvidia-settings WOULD work.
<RishJ> ok...i dont have nvidia
<yossarianuk> I have a samsung netbook and the built in brightness settings do not work - until I install a driver....
<yossarianuk> (that is intel h/w)
<yossarianuk> you can change with xgamma
<yossarianuk> i.e try xgamma -gamma 1.1
<RishJ> i have a samsung ultrabook
<RishJ> so how did you make it work then?
<yossarianuk> it is your h/w possibly
<yossarianuk> https://launchpad.net/~voria/+archive/ppa
<yossarianuk> I had to use the ppa
<yossarianuk> (on my crappy samsung netbook)
<yossarianuk> you'll likely have more luck with newer versions of kubuntu/ubuntu/whatever also.
<RishJ> 13.10 works just fine
<RishJ> but i am using 12.10LTS for dev
<RishJ> as its stable
<yossarianuk> try the ppa.
<yossarianuk> also try installing a newer kernel
<yossarianuk> 3.2.x is not supported any longer
<yossarianuk> if you install ubuntu/kubuntu now you'll actually get 3.8.x kernel
<yossarianuk> sorry install 12.04.4 lts
<yossarianuk> you will get 3.8.x kernel now
<RishJ> ok cool...is there any way i can update directly from here
<RishJ> oh i am sorry..i am using 12.04 lts
<RishJ> i guess its 12.04.3
<yossarianuk> what I mean is if you download the latest 12.04.x .iso you'll end up with kernel 3.8..
<RishJ> ok..but can i update it from 12.04.3 ?
<yossarianuk> you can download kernel 3.11 for lts version
<yossarianuk> just
<yossarianuk> sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-saucy sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic-lts-saucy
<yossarianuk> i.e
<yossarianuk> http://www.leaseweblabs.com/2013/07/upgrade-ubuntu-12-04-lts-kernel-to-3-4/
<yossarianuk> you'll probably need updated samsung tools though as well as kernel..
<yossarianuk> (ppa)
<SeanFromQueens> I'm running Kubuntu 13.10 KDElibs 4.11.3, connected to my Wifi network, but can't see my NAS that is connected to my router (can see it on my Win7 partition)
<SeanFromQueens> What should I be looking into to change so Dolphin File Manager can see network drives?
<hateball> SeanFromQueens: are you looking for samba shares?
<SeanFromQueens> I guess so, I was really hoping to just see resources connected to my network
<yossarianuk> SeanFromQueens: open dolphin
<hateball> I don't recall if I've ever bothered to get browsing to work, but you can go to the location at smb://user@ip.address/resource
<yossarianuk> click - network in the left menu
<yossarianuk> then > samba shares
<SeanFromQueens> yossarianuk: the samba shares green plus sign turns to red minus sign
<SeanFromQueens> hateball: typing the smb and the IP address jumped over whatever the barrier was, and now I can navigate around
<SeanFromQueens> hateball: thank you very much
<hateball> SeanFromQueens: no worries, as I said I never bothered getting browsing working... :p
<SeanFromQueens> One more question, when downloading a file from firefox, why isn't network and (very recently) created places available to 'save to'?
<Blueink_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
 * genii pops in and looks around
<Riddell> thanks ikonia
<SeanFromQueens> So does anyone know how to 'save to' samba shares directly from Firefox?
<BluesKaj> SeanFromQueens, in FF >edit>preferences>under "Downloads"> save files to 'whatever samba shared folder' you would like
<BluesKaj> but then, that target folder becomes the default for any downloaded file in FF, unless you change it if course
<SeanFromQueens> BluesKaj: that gives me the same local choices (only file systems, home, and desktop)
<SeanFromQueens> I even have a location shortcut on my desktop that is grayed out, and inaccessible from ff as download option
<SeanFromQueens> browsing into the NAS is the central issue
<SeanFromQueens> dolphin file manager has no issue navigating to the NAS, but it is the only app that can
<BluesKaj> yeah , I see what you mean, nor networked file destinations work , even if the path is typed in the searchbar
<BluesKaj> SeanFromQueens,^
<BluesKaj> that's a bummer
<SeanFromQueens> thanks for the sympathy BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> my smb access suddenly stopped working, now i have to use fish, which is ok, but I prefer sftp
<fkm> Hi there. What can I do, to debug a USB device that is not recognized? Suddendly, my Android device doesn't show up as a device when connected. The hardware connection seems to work, as the "charging"-light on the device turns on, when I plug in the device. lsusb doesn't show any entry that I would identify as my device (Samsung Galaxy S3, i9300).
<fkm> I don't know about any update that might be related. But honestly I didn't check as I don't know enough to know more after reading through the list of updated packages.
<BluesKaj> fkm, try this to see if your phone shows up, sudo lshw -C network
<fkm> BluesKaj: Thank you for the tip! Unfortunately, it didn't work :-(
<fkm> What I see though (through lsusb on the computer and the phone) is the USB-hub via which the device is connected. But not the device itself and I always used the USB-hub until now. I even tried to connect it directly to no avail.
<fkm> lsusb output: http://pastebin.com/thpavpTL (1d6b is the hub).
<BluesKaj> fkm, did you try the lshw command after the direct connection?
<fkm> BluesKaj: Nope. I will do that now.
<fkm> Still nothing
<fkm> I'll test it with another computer. My netbook must be lying around somewhere.
<BluesKaj> can't the phone connect by wifi?
<fkm> BluesKaj: Yes, it could in theory. But I would like to push some code to the device using ADB.
<fkm> And I guess the problem lies with Android / the device. The netbook doesn't recognize it either and I didn't do any updates there in the past week.
<fkm> Thank you BluesKaj for your advice! :-)
<BluesKaj> ADB?
<fkm> "Android Debug Bridge"
<fkm> A cli tool to control your Android device (or push/pull data to/from it)
<BluesKaj> fkm, my duaghter's LG phone connected without any probs here, but don't think she was pushing any code:)
<fkm> Well. The worst part about my problem is, that last time I tried (about a week ago), everything worked like a charm.
<fkm> So I guessed that maybe a Kubuntu update made some changes as I didn't do any OS upgrades on the phone. But seems like there was a change on the phone after all :-)
<fkm> I'll try another cable and then call it a night :-D
<fkm> O. M. G.
<fkm> It actually was the cable -.-
<BluesKaj> oops :)
<fkm> Lesson learned: Don't leave your USB cables in the car for a week ;-)
<BluesKaj> ok, I'll make a note of that
<keithzg> Hmm, I'm not having very good luck with OpenVPN on 13.10 on the new laptop I got. If I configure the settings in the plasma-based NetworkManager frontend, nothing even happens when I press connect.
<dougl> anyone know what the package for the gui config tool for grub was/is called?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I use Grub customizer from a ppa
<dougl> Poisoned_Dragon, I saw that... don't really like the ppa thing as I am 14.04 alpha for reasons beyond my understanding...
<dougl> you deem it safe?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I use it now. I'm on 14.04
<dougl> lol - you are a god send... I cannot boot to my 13.10 - thanks for the referal Poisoned_Dragon :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> np
<dougl> sorry Poisoned_Dragon - ppa:danielrichter2007/grub-customizer?
<Poisoned_Dragon> tup
<Poisoned_Dragon> oops, yup
<dougl> :)
<dougl> cool
<soee> someone experienced problems with nvidia-prime 0.5.5 ? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1274822)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1274822 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "latest update breaks nvidia-prime and produces blank screen" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<keithzg> Hmphhh, how do I manually set a nameserver in this godforsaken age of resolvconf?
<dolomite> keithzg to add custom dns?
<dolomite> my understanding is that /etc/resolv.conf is constantly overwritten by resolvconf now
<dolomite> and I've seen a solution where you add "prepend domain-name-servers 10.1.2.3;" to /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<tsimpson> modify /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base to add custom stuff
<dolomite> mine's empty
<tsimpson> it usually is
<dolomite> but you can treat it like we used to treat resolv.conf?
<dolomite> nameserver xx.xx.xx.xx
<tsimpson> /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base gets added (as if by cat) after any dynamic stuff from dhcp
<tsimpson> yep, just add your nameserver lines to it, or /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail
<dolomite> well I wasn't the one with the question but I learned something!
<dolomite> thanks
<tsimpson> /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail gets added only after some interface is configured, /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base gets added always
<genii> keithzg: You can also do something like add into the /etc/network/interfaces file a post-up directive for the interface, like: post-up echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" >> /etc/resolv.conf
<keithzg> genii, tsimpson: Thanks! I'll definitely keep all that in mind. In my case though it just turned out I needed to add the /etc/openvpn/update-resolv-conf script to my client's VPN .ovpn. Now to figure out why the GUI doesn't work...
#kubuntu 2014-02-05
<pietro10> heading home, bbl
<psyentologist> anyone have problems with accidently brushing their thumbs / palms against  the touchpad and making the cursor fly to an undesirable spot of the screen
<not_found> +1
<psyentologist> i dont see a palm check option like in windows either
<not_found> I typically set it so touching the pad does not count as a click... makes it annoying to have to use the physical buttons :/
<psyentologist> that seems like it might help i
<psyentologist> i never thought of that
<psyentologist> i dont have excellent dexterity and grace in my thumbs to do the tap for click like that anyway i need the deliberate pushing of the buttons
<psyentologist> phew!
<not_found> then it should work fine for you :)
<psyentologist> WHY do these phishers go after people in the craigslist personals so BAD!
<kubuntu_noob> Hi anyone willing to trouble shoot my wireless issues?
<kubuntu_noob> ping . . .
<pnunn> Just ask.
<kubuntu_noob> uh ok
<kubuntu_noob> lspci | grep Wireless returns " 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvA Wireless LAN Controller (rev 10) "
<kubuntu_noob> I keep having spotty wireless
<kubuntu_noob> where it constantly disconnects
<kubuntu_noob> I have tried modprobe rtl8192se swenc:1
<kubuntu_noob> I have tried upgrade my kernel to 3.13
<pnunn> Are you using network manager?
<kubuntu_noob> how could I tell?
<pnunn> How are you setting up the wirless?
<kubuntu_noob> I selected the wireless icon in the default panel
<kubuntu_noob> and connected to it
<pnunn> Version of Kubuntu?
<kubuntu_noob> 12.10
<kubuntu_noob> erm
<kubuntu_noob> 13.10
<pnunn> OK. So.. you can see the wirless in the list of available, have configured it, and connected successfully?
<kubuntu_noob> yes
<kubuntu_noob> but it will randomly disconnect
<kubuntu_noob> sometimes after an hour
<kubuntu_noob> sometimes after couple minutes
<pnunn> Normal access point?
<kubuntu_noob> belkin
<kubuntu_noob> ya
<pnunn> OK.
<kubuntu_noob> works fine for all the windows boxes
<kubuntu_noob> worked fine when this laptop ran windows
<pnunn> The only time I've had problems like this is because the areal was dodgy in the lappy, but it had problems with other O/S's as well.. what's the signal strength?
<kubuntu_noob> how can I check?
<pnunn> In a console, type iwlist scanning
<kubuntu_noob> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"dasfgf"             Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 08:86:3B:A0:6A:B6              Bit Rate=150 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm              Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr=2347 B   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:off           Link Quality=60/70  Signal level=-50 dBm             Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid
<pnunn> Looks OK, sure the access point isn't flaky?
<kubuntu_noob> Quality=60/70  Signal level=-50 dBm
<kubuntu_noob> rather confident
<pnunn> OK, not sure where to go from here sorry... Anyone?? You could try askubuntu.com or www.kubuntuforums.com
<kubuntu_noob> kk thanks
<sledge_> hey all i was wondering if theres a way i can prevent linux from constantly asking for my password.. its so annoying
<sledge_> and also i am trying to figure out why i try to download unetbootin from sourceforge, and its a .BIN FILE.. and linux will not recognize it to install??
<sledge_> theres an outdated version on apt-get install..
<dolomite> sledge_ is the usb creator software not adequate for what you need?
<dolomite> also if you're referring to the su password you're required to enter when installing packages etc. you cannot turn that off
<sledge_> dolomite,  i am trying to create a windows usb , and a web site told me to use that
<dolomite> nor should you want to
<sledge_> its just annoying
<dolomite> it's a vital security feature :)
<dolomite> so you have a windows .iso?
<sledge_> i know but actually i just found out a nice trick
<sledge_> if you put it on the clipboard... its easier to just hit shift ins
<sledge_> yeah i have the isol
<dolomite> yah you can do that if you don't care about security :P
<dolomite> just use the startup disk creator in kde
<sledge_> ok
<sledge_> will do
<sledge_> but.. do you know why i cannot use the .bin file from sourceforge?
<sledge_> i can remember before, it would install just fine
<sledge_> so what changed?
<dolomite> if you really want to install a .bin
<sledge_> i was using linux mint
<sledge_> it would run right from download
<dolomite> chmod a+x file.bin
<dolomite> sudo ./file.bin
<sledge_> ahh. ok
<dolomite> it needs permissions
<sledge_> well if you think the creator will work il just use that
<dolomite> it should work universally
<dolomite> if it doesn't for whatever reason you can install unetbootin from .bin
<dolomite> but it's almost always recommended that you install whatever is in the repos
<dolomite> (not that I always follow that rule!)\
<dolomite> actually sledge_ I've noticed that it's in a PPA now for ubuntu users
<dolomite> https://launchpad.net/~gezakovacs/+archive/ppa
<sledge_> i run into problems changing my repos list
<sledge_> or adding PPA
<dolomite> sudo add-apt-repository?
<sledge_> is that all?
<dolomite> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gezakovacs/ppa
<dolomite> now removing it is a different story
<sledge_> ok well ill try that later
<sledge_> one other issue im having is, i keep getting a popup notification that theres a security update available, but when i run the MUon software
<sledge_> it doesnt show, up
<sledge_> and linux keeps remeinding me
<dolomite> if you establish a regimen of updating packages manually every now and then, you can turn off those notifications in muon
<dolomite> settings>configure muon package manager>notifications
<dolomite> to update in konsole, type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dolomite> it just depends on how you want to do things. I'm still wary of muon and I try to keep to the CLI to install stuff
<dolomite> but I understand if you're newer, you might want to stay with graphical interface
<sledge_> well
<sledge_> that explains it
<sledge_> i was missing the dist-upgrade part
<sledge_> i would have typed sudo apt-get install update
<sledge_> err..
<sledge_> i had it confused somehow, but that worked thank you
<dolomite> yes, apt-get update pulls the data from the repos and determines what needs to be upgraded on your machine
<dolomite> the wording is a little confusing
<sledge_> finally
<sledge_> so basically i dont ahve 1 security update?
<sledge_> muon is lying?
<dolomite> apt in konsole says  you don't have any updates?
<sledge_> right
<dolomite> one more program to check is the muon update manager
<dolomite> not sure why you're getting notifications if you don't have updates
<sledge_> hm
<sledge_> yeah me neither
<sledge_> have to see if its still there after a reboot
<sledge_> you know what dolomite  i think i ll just create an update icon
<dolomite> yeah good idea
<dolomite> you can also alias it in bash or schedule it in cron
<sledge_> grrr
<sledge_> now its stopping at 53%
<dolomite> update? or upgrade?
<sledge_> unetbooting
<sledge_> the startup usb disk creator didnt work
<sledge_> whenever i try to add the ISO .. it doesnt show up in the little window
<sledge_> trying unetbootinagain
<sledge_> dolomite,  ok.. it was just extracting a huge file.. im not very patient tonight i guess
<valorie> isos are rather large
<hateball> depending on their size ;p
<David1977> Good morning
<trung> I got "unmet dependencies" problem when trying to apt-get the ubuntu-sdk package
<trung>  ubuntu-sdk : Depends: qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu but it is not going to be installed
<Kubuntix> Hi all! Does anyone know if KDE 4.12.1 will come for Kubuntu 12.04 on backports??
<valorie> trung: you might ask in #ubuntu
<valorie> these aren't kubuntu packages
<trung> valorie: got it
<lordievader> Good morning.
<qdata> good morning all
<lordievader> Hey qdata, how are you?
<qdata> sleepy, needs the coffees   :-)
<qdata> how you doin over there across the pond?
<lordievader> qdata: I'm doing good. :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<sympto_> how do i get osx's "mission control" in kwin with a synaptics pad? or: how do i bind multitouch input to kwin actions?
<sympto_> also should i use gpointing over synaptiks (for it isnt maintained)?
<dougl> BluesKaj, you around?
<BluesKaj> dougl, yup
<dougl> Morninh BluesKaj - do you have time to help me out a b it... long story short have a working 14.04 on sda and 13.10 on sdb that seems to hang after the plymouth splash and I dont know where to start?
<dougl> BluesKaj, dont let me hold you up tho
<BluesKaj> dougl, which graphics again?
<BluesKaj> quite frankly I had a lot more probs with 13.10 than I do with 14.04
<dougl> nvidia 680 if I recall
<dougl> I like 14.04... cant wait for the lts... but still need the 13.10 until april
<dougl> and yes 13.04 and 13.10 installs were shaky but after a bit of tweaking worked ok but 14.04 practically installed itself from cd... 13 series I needed to make an installation usb
<BluesKaj> dougl, try the virtual console/tty , ctrl+alt+F1 to F6 , login update and upgrade, then startx, after booting 13.10
<dougl> BluesKaj, thanks for the pointer... I will look for you later and let you know - on my way to 13.10... how do I keep from starting x when I boot 13.10?
<dougl> ctrl+alt+backspace work still?
<dougiel> BluesKaj, here too
<BluesKaj> dougi ,it will if you set it up in system settings>input devices>keyboard>advanced>choose "key sequence to kill xserver"
<BluesKaj> err dougl^
<dougiel> BluesKaj, I hav e tried toboot tio root with no network to 13.10 and now I am stuck at the plymouth splash animation and do not know how to proceed ther is not terminals at f1 thru f6
<dougiel> is there a log somewhere?
<BluesKaj> dougiel, did you try the recovery kernel, then i the dialog, choose networking then, repair broken packages, then resume boot
<dougiel> I cannot get networking it hangs when I choose tht option from the recovery options in advanced boot options - I cannot get networking
<BluesKaj> dougiel, then try nomodeset in the grub menu for 13.10 kernel
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dougiel> BluesKaj, I cannot figer out how to nomodeset?
<BluesKaj> dougiel, highlight the 13.10 kernel, then hit the 'e' key, in the line that has quiet splash , add nomodeset after splash , but within the quotes
<dougiel> BluesKaj, it was /is already there
<BluesKaj> ok, then remove it
<dougiel> BluesKaj,  ok removd f10'd and still hanging after plymouth animation
<dougiel> BluesKaj, isn't there a log file we could look at and see where it is hanging?
<BluesKaj> you'll need to be able get the TTY/virtual console to read the /var/log/syslog file
<dougiel> BluesKaj, I have 14.04 on same machine diff drive
<rberg> in addition to nomodeset I find that gftmode=text is sometimes needed for finicky nvidia hardware
<rberg> sry gfxmode=text
<BluesKaj> yeah i have the same setup, but I was able to get into the tty/shell to fix my problem with 13.10 hang
<BluesKaj> altho my nvidia card isn't fancy like dougiel's, it's an entry level 8400gs
<dougl> LOL came with the notebook... I usually like to keep my linux boxes dated but needed a new laptop and you can't get a decent old one  ya know BluesKaj  - syslog = http://pastebin.com/KHyAGAYt
<dougl> I don't see any thing from today BluesKaj  is there another log I should look at?
<BluesKaj> dougl, yeah this laptop worked right from the getgo afterr install 14.04, intel graphics tho
<BluesKaj> you won't see the syslog fpr 13.10 on 14.04 var/log
<BluesKaj> for
<dougl> I am thinking about a smaller notebook with intel... no I moumnted 13.10 and looked at the right one
<dougl> BluesKaj, ^^^
<BluesKaj> dougl, if you can get a 13.10 shell from 14.04 then whynot update and upgrade?
<dougl> BluesKaj, don't know how other than that I would... chroot /mnt/13.10/?
<dougl> ?
<dougl> you still here BluesKaj ?
<rberg> are you asking how to chroot and upgrade?
<dougl> yes
<dougl> rberg please and thanks :)
<rberg> heh, I do alot of this
<dougl> lol
<dougl> I do more than I like to.
<rberg> mount the device you want to choot to
<rberg> and do a ''for a in sys dev proc; do mount --bind /${a} /mnt/13.10/${a}; done
<dougl> just so fun to break a linux box... mounted (/mnt/13.10) sdb2...
<dougl> for a in sys dev proc; do mount --bind /${a} /mnt/13.10/${a}; done - at root prompt?
<rberg> "chroot /mnt/13.10" then you will want to divert upstart from restarting things when you upgrade
<rberg> yeah as root in a terminal
<rberg> let me look up how to to the diversion, I forget
<dougl> rberg, thanks for the help... and is so fun to break a linux box and so rewarding when you learn how to fix it!
 * dougl has a plethora of emotions from using linux
<rberg> hehe agreed!.. to prevent upstart from restarting services inside the chroot you need to "mv /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d_ && printf '#!/bin/sh\nexit 101\n' > /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d && chmod +x /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d"
<rberg> that moves a file and creates a new one with the word exit in it
<rberg> in the chroot now you can do a apt-get update and apt-get dist upgrade
<dougl> mv /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d_ && printf '#!/bin/sh\nexit 101\n' > /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d && chmod +x /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d
<dougl> mv: cannot stat ‘/usr/sbin/policy-rc.d’: No such file or directory
<rberg> inside the chroot?
<dougl> yes
<BluesKaj> i stay away from chroot, since I'm not well versed on fooling with it :)
<rberg> can you do a ls -l /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d*
<BluesKaj> altho I managed to reinstall grub using it once
<dougl> in / as # on 13.10 drive
<dougl> BluesKaj, same exactly - grub
<dougl> root@kubuntu:/# ls -l /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d*
<dougl> ls: cannot access /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d*: No such file or directory
<dougl> rberg, ^^^^
<rberg> ok from the man page "Most Debian systems will not have this script"
<rberg> so just do the " printf '#!/bin/sh\nexit 101\n' > /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d && chmod +x /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d" bit
 * dougl reads at a grade 6 level and appreciates the help
<rberg> and be sure to rm that file after the dist-upgrade
<dougl> which file rberg I will write it down as to not forget...
<rberg> /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d
<rberg> for more info about it "/usr/share/doc/sysv-rc/README.policy-rc.d.gz"
<dougl> rberg, k got it now update adn dist-upgrade? in the chroot env
<dougl> ?
<dougl> ouch - "apt-get update" did not look good
<dougl> not sure where to go here?
<dougl> ton of lines starting with Err
<BluesKaj> no network
<dougl> here with you on same machine
<BluesKaj> no matter if you're chrooted into 13.10, it has no network connection
<rberg> can you "ping 8.8.8.8"  ?
<dougl> yes
<rberg> my bet is on resolv.conf (I have never understood how that works since network manager took over)
<rberg> can you ping "google.com"
<rberg> err no " "
<dougl> no www.google.com...
<dougl> unknown host
<BluesKaj> rberg, NM writes to resolv.conf if youre running dhcp afaik
<rberg> ok dougl, so here is how you fix that. "mv /etc/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf.bak && echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" >/etc/resolv.conf"
<sympto_> dougl: do what rberg said and change your dns server in the netoworkmanager-applet as it overwrites the resolv.conf all the time
<rberg> add "rm /etc/resolv.conf && mv  /etc/resolv.conf.bak  /etc/resolv.conf" to the list of things to un-do after the dist-upgrade
<dougl> back on track guys - thanks for the progress updating now and then dist upgrade
<BluesKaj> 13.10 is really quite buggy IME , even tho 14.04 is alpha2 it's more solid than 13.10
<rberg> cool!
<dougl> dist-upgrade now
<dougl> after this I try to reboot 13.10?
<dougl> btw there was not resov.conf nothing to move
<rberg> wow, konsole just warned me "are you sure you want to paste 15,290 characters?" I feel like this should be an achievement or something
<dougl> lol
<BluesKaj> \[//ll
<BluesKaj> oops cleaning KB here
<dougl> lol - rebooting here :)
<yossarianuk> have kubuntu decided on using kde 4.13 in 14.04 ?
<dougiel> still hangs
<BluesKaj> dougiel, did you update frub since those edits "?
<BluesKaj> grub rather
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, #kubuntu-devel might know
<dougiel> update grub in chroot env BluesKaj ?
<BluesKaj> no update it from a terminal , no need for chroot
<BluesKaj> dougiel,^
<dougiel> ding now
<dougiel> BluesKaj, will jockey-text work in chroot env?
<BluesKaj> dougiel, dunno , i use the terminal for most installs , chroot is for exceptional problems that can't be solved from the terminal, which is very seldom in my experience
<dougiel> BluesKaj, same... I will let you know.
<dougl> still hangs and you cannot jockey-text in chroot env... I don't know - anyone else ready to give up?
<dougl> BluesKaj, ^^^
<dougiel> damn
<BluesKaj> chroot isn't a fix for everything
<dougiel> no but I notice I dont get a nvidia splash screen when bootig 13,10 so I thot that was the issue dunno why it just quiit working
<BluesKaj> yeah, dougiel the nouveau driver probly should be loading in thay case, since it's the default driver til you install the nvidia-current or available driver in additional drivers
<BluesKaj> hence no nvidia screen during boot
<dougiel> BluesKaj, that is what I mean nvidia drivers were installed
<BluesKaj> no nvidia screen means the driver you installed isn't loading
<Sledgey> hey all, i was wondering why when i check synaptic package manager it has a really old version of virtualbox
<BluesKaj> Sledgey, try the muon package manager
<Sledgey> same thing
<BluesKaj> Sledgey, which OS ?
<Sledgey> the latest kubuntu release
<Sledgey> 12.04
<BluesKaj> lts
<BluesKaj> latest is 13.10, but it's not LTA
<BluesKaj> err LTS
<Sledgey> right
<Sledgey> stable..
<Sledgey> long term
<BluesKaj> yeah, but it's not the latest, therefore the older VM in the packages
<Sledgey> Well the issue is, i am trying to create a bootable flash drive install of windows 7 with this ISO i have, here, and unetbootin creates it but it will not boot
<Sledgey> so i was installing win7 in a vm so i can do it that way
 * not_found had issues yesterday with unetbootin and USB's not wanting to boot form 13.10 images... not sure why....
 * not_found miss read and stays quiet...
<BluesKaj> unetbootin is iffy, try startup disk creator
<BluesKaj> Sledgey,^
<BluesKaj> anyway gotta go for a few mins
<Sledgey> yeah
<Sledgey> i tried that
<Sledgey> it wont even recognize the .iso
<Sledgey> i dont know
<BluesKaj> Sledgey, is your pc less than 3yrs old , if so try EFI boot, and if it doesn't show then try non secure boot in legacy mode in the EFI/bios
<Sledgey> yeah i already turned it to legacy
<Sledgey> windows 8 is horrible
<Sledgey> i bought two laptops in teh last year
<Sledgey> and one i have linux running, and the other im going to put windows 7 on
<Sledgey> BluesKaj: I got it figured out now....
<BluesKaj> do you have an ext partition set up ?
<Sledgey> i just decided to do it on the win8 laptop
<Sledgey> its creating the flash drive now
<Sledgey> with the windows usb/download tool
<BluesKaj> I wiped the drive clean on this laptop, then installed kubuntu in legacy mode with secure boot disabled and flashback bios enabled, some laptop brands like Lenovo have the flashback bios feature
<BluesKaj> I did have a W8.1 install, but I deleted it first
<Sledgey> its horrible
<Sledgey> who creates an OS, designed for a phone?
<yossarianuk> All versions of Windows have been horrible...
<Sledgey> and then puts it on a laptop, thats not even a touch screen and tries to MAKE people use it
<yossarianuk> I grew up with Amigas.
<Sledgey> lol you have a point there
<Sledgey> yossarianuk:  i had a few of those, amiga 1000, and a 2000
<yossarianuk> 1200 was the best machine I have ever owned....
<Sledgey> loved Amiga
<Sledgey> yea maybe it was 1200 not 2000
<rberg> hey if it wasn't for windows 95 I might have never gotten into linux, so I owe MS for that
<yossarianuk> everything worked and fast - no stuttering sound/graphics....
<Sledgey> good gaming
<yossarianuk> State of the Art is still amazing,....
<BluesKaj> rberg, ditto on that
<Sledgey> well what really set me off on linux was the courses i took at college
<Sledgey> i took a few unix courses
<yossarianuk> Windows 95 was like taking computing back a decade
<Sledgey> as well.. and i was like OHHHHHH
<yossarianuk> from having owned an amiga.
<Sledgey> now i get it
<chiaraesamuele> ciao a tutti
<yossarianuk> I found linux as I was never happy with windows. (only used windows for 5 years...)
<Sledgey> tried to run redhat a few times
<Sledgey> oh god was that a nightmare, linux has come a LONG long ways
<rberg> heh so true, I thank the debian gods for dpkg and apt
<yossarianuk> rberg: yep
<rberg> also update-alternatives and debconf
<yossarianuk> Although I think arch linux is the best for making custom packages - the PKGBUILD system is so easy.....
<yossarianuk> package building I find debian a bit of a nightmare
<yossarianuk> takes me aboit 30 seconds to make the latest nvidia-rt package
<yossarianuk> on ubuntu/debian it takes about 5 - 10 mins to do.
<rberg> I grab src debs from upstream and run dpkg-buildpackage without much trouble
<Sledgey> GRRRR
<Sledgey> BluesKaj: grrrrr stupid EFI
<Sledgey> i cannot make the USB bootable in windows8 because it doesnt use BOOTSECT
<Sledgey> god i hate MS
<Sledgey> PC/AT bios
<yossarianuk> Sledgey do you not have kubuntu already installed?
<Sledgey> its using EFI
<Sledgey> yossarianuk:  yes i have it installed, im trying to create a bootable win7 flash drive
<yossarianuk> Sledgey: ah wouldn't know about that...
<yossarianuk> does dd not work ?
<Sledgey> dd?
<Sledgey> what is htat
<yossarianuk> kubuntu will have it.
<dougl> data duplicate?/
<yossarianuk> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/USB_Flash_Installation_Media#Using_dd
<yossarianuk> i.e
<yossarianuk> dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/(usb stick)
<yossarianuk> i.e
<BluesKaj> dd works in some cases, but not all
<yossarianuk> dd if=/home/me/win7.iso of=/dev/sdc
<yossarianuk> I notice  now kubuntu  you can dd and get UEFI support...
<Sledgey> should i format the flash drive as ntfs?
<yossarianuk> (i.e with the kubuntu iso)
<yossarianuk> not if using dd
<Sledgey> worth a shot
<BluesKaj> Sledgey, no , use fat32
<yossarianuk> you may need to change it to/from gpt.
<yossarianuk> if you dd you do not need to format it.
<yossarianuk> you may need gto make a gpt table
<yossarianuk> parted does that
<Sledgey> ok
<Sledgey> so just create a new table
<yossarianuk> then dd
<yossarianuk> (ps this may nogt work for windows isos...)
<Sledgey> well we will find out
<Sledgey> in a few minutes
<BluesKaj> i have 16GB USB stick that seems bricked , no matter which method i use to rescue the unused drive space it still only shows 64mb :/
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: try dd ' ing to it for a few secs - then parted and mktable.
<yossarianuk> ie
<yossarianuk> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/path/to/stick
<yossarianuk> (just for a few secs)
<yossarianuk> I would take out , then re-insert stick - then parted -> mktable
<yossarianuk> (worth a go..)
<BluesKaj> ok , we'll try that, yossarianuk
<yossarianuk> then use fdisk/gdisk to format it to whatever you want (possibly actually even reboot) - then test.
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, it stalls/hangs after parted -> mktable /dev/sdc
<sledgey> wtf
<sledgey> yossarianuk you there
<sledgey> yossarianuk THAT comand screwed up my computer
<sledgey> its all blue behind the terminal and it hasnt done anything since i put it in
<dicecca> explorer
<not_found> random
<BluesKaj> not_found, ??
<not_found> BluesKaj was commenting on dicecca that joined, wrote "explorer" and left ;)
<franziska> hi im trying to get rsnapshot running on my system ...  rsnapshot  hourly from commandline works well but rsnapshot daily /weekly from commandline does not create any directory where it should
<franziska> can u pls help me guys ?
<dubis> hi, Someone can help me to install oracle java  in rekonq ???
<rberg>  I have experience with oracle java, but not rekonq
<dubis> rberg: I installed the java plugin on firefox but i doesn't work
<dubis> rberg: could you help???
<rberg> where did you get oracle java and the plugin from?
<dubis> java.com
<rberg> cool, and there did you put the plugin?
<rberg> where
<dubis> yes I did a symbolic link in ~/.mozilla/plugins with this command ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0_51/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so
<dubis> rberg: Any idea
<rberg> I installed java 7u51 via make-jpkg and here is what I have
<rberg> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin.so -> /etc/alternatives/mozilla-javaplugin.so
<rberg> /etc/alternatives/mozilla-javaplugin.so -> /usr/lib/jvm/jdk-7-oracle-x64/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so
<rberg> does the plugin load in firefox? and can you see it in about:plugins ?
<dubis> rberg: yes and the PATH is /usr/lib/jvm/jre1.7.0_51_X64/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so
<dubis> I used oracle-java7-installer but it doesn't work So I unstall it and I reinstall java manually
<dubis> rberg: On this page https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/plugincheck/ I m up to date
<dubis> rberg: on java.com test page  I ve got error
<rberg> is that on firefox or rekonq?
<dubis> on firefox
<rberg> I cant use rekonq at all, as it wont allow me to login to the ipmi I use for work
<dubis> I've the same error on rekong on java.com page :http://java.com/en/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre
<rberg> not sure, maybe make-jpkg can help.. thats how I install oracle java
<rberg> it generates a .deb from the official tar ball.. I believe its in java-package
<dubis> rberg: Do oyuo have any procedure on the web ... .Do you have a link ??
<dubis> rberg: I found debian procedure
<rberg> apt-get install java-package && make-jpkg jdk-7u45-linux-x64.tar.gz
<rberg> ohh cool
<rberg> fwiw: u51 is a huge PITA
<dubis> rberg: running
<dubis> rberg: I created the deb file so I've to use the dpkg command right ???
<rberg> to make java 7u51 less annoying with self signed certs I have an alias that does "grep -q "$1" ~/.java/deployment/security/exception.sites || echo "https://$1" >>~/.java/deployment/security/exception.sites" then calls xdg-open on the url
<rberg> yes dpkg -i jave.deb
<dubis> in sudo mode right??
<rberg> yes
<dubis> rberg: doesn't work on java.com
<rberg> odd, running the java test works over here after I allow the plugin
<dubis>  "grep -q "$1" ~/.java/deployment/security/exception.sites || echo "https://$1" >>~/.java/deployment/security/exception.sites"
<dubis> bash: grep -q  ~/.java/deployment/security/exception.sites || echo https:// >>~/.java/deployment/security/exception.sites: No such file or directory
<rberg> ohh thats part of a script I use to allow self signed certs to run without disabling security all together
<rberg> thought I would share
<dubis> here the log file http://pastebin.com/PAeKigS7
<dubis> may help
<rberg> basic: JNLP2Manager.initialize(): JNLP not available: JavaDetection_applet.jnlp
<dubis> Java(TM) Plug-in 10.51.2 is prensent in the about:plugins page
<dubis> I m' up to date in this page https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/plugincheck/
<dubis> reberg: same error message
<dubis> reberg: than before the  make-jpkg
<dubis> I'm lost
<rberg> yeah, I am out of ideas
<dubis> thank anyway I didn't know how to create the ajave deb file anyway
<dubis> I going to od a post on a forum
<rberg> youdont have any other java packages installed right? no icedtea or anything
<rberg> "java -version" shows the correct one?
<dubis> $ java -version
<dubis> java version "1.7.0_51"
<dubis> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_51-b13)
<dubis> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 24.51-b03, mixed mode)
<dubis> The odder I've got the pluigns listed in the about:plugins page and it's working on the mozilla.org page
<rberg> does what you actually want java for work?
<dubis> rberg: I need to occur a connection to ILOM web page of a SUN Oracle server
<dubis> I've got certificate problem
<dubis> Caused by: java.security.cert.CertPathValidatorException: algorithm constraints check failed
<rberg> ohh yeah u51 is a pita, it wont run self signed applets anymore
<rberg> unless you add the url to the security exceptions file
<dubis> That should work with the Control panel of Java I didn't put java.com yet
<rberg> I doubt java.com uses a self signed cert
<dubis> reberg: righ doesn't work
<dubis> Manage certificate in the Controlpanel is empty
<dubis> rberg: I found a listing in the signer CA
<dubis> OK i 've to go thanks
<SvenOostenbrink> Will KDE be able to boot towards a Graphics desktop while the monitor is not connected?
#kubuntu 2014-02-06
<cleary> hi
<cleary> I'm doing a bit of work testing remote authentication (kerberos/ldap) on the livecd (13.10), and I'm finding that while the authentication part is working fine, my kde sessions are getting odd behaviour
<cleary> for a remotely authenticated user, kded4 crashes, the plasma-desktop doesn't load it's configuration properly, and .xsession-errors is full of qtdbus related errors
<cleary> I'm wondering if someone is available to assist me with diagnosing the source of the issue? My suspicion is it may be related to some casper live user specific setups
<cleary> I am able to fork casper/build custom images (takes about 5 mins) as part of the testing
<cleary> if there is a more suitable channel I should be asking this question on, please let me know
<cleary> PS the symptoms are very similar on livecds built from 14.04 repos
<cleary> PPS note that I am attempting to do the authentication while booted "Live" not on a hd install
<cleary> silence like this in a channel of 220 users is not a comforting feeling :/
<cleary> would the mailing list be a better idea?
<qdata> avail yourself of any/all
<qdata> me, I'd try and see if a fresh virgin install to a real hd still has all same symptoms
<cleary> I'm just going through the hd install now
<qdata> I usually use virtualbox for such things, but that is still an approach that introduces many variables
<cleary> yep, same - I'm also doing the livecd testing in vbox
<cleary> fwiw
<qdata> if a hd install does exactly all the same things I'd look at trying to formalize bug reports in the appropriate venues
<qdata> and I'm not an expert at all
<cleary> no worries, I'll have hd results shortly
<cleary> thanks
<qdata> main thing you don't get in vbox is real hardware graphics acceleration in the video
<qdata> and kde needs all the hardware accel it can get
<qdata> but that should not directly affect things like kerberos auth
<cleary> hwaccel has been ok
<cleary> ...meeting
<qdata> and I don't know enough about kerberos on linux to be of any use to you
<cleary> the kerberos bit isn't the issue (one of the beautiful things about it)
<cleary> I'll be back in half hr or so, sorry
<qdata> just wanted to say... something...  the channel goes through 'dead'periods
<qdata> and on top of that, even if people see your traffic they may stay silent because they know they can't really help, or don't know what to do
<qdata> check ya later  :-)
<cleary> qdata: I'm back, sorry that took a lot longer than expected
<cleary> just configuring the auth stuff now
<cleary> re the dead channel comment, that's fair enough
<cleary> many years ago I used to moderate a similar type of channel, the community there always made a point of helping as much as possible, even if only pointing towards a person/channel that may have a better answer
<qdata> yup, a late dinner time for me
<cleary> even just to say hi
<qdata> I took a look at fedora 20 for a bit and akonadi server wouldn't start for kdepim
<cleary> not saying all should be like that, but it feels weird talking into a void
<qdata> and it was a dbus problem/error
<qdata> lol
<qdata> into the void
<qdata> :-)
<cleary> :)
<cleary> how's f20 looking?
<qdata> I don't know much about dbus but if you see a lot of them in xsession-errors it might be a starting point to investigate
<cleary> I can't handle yum myself, but fundamentally I have a lot of respect for what they do
<cleary> (the fedora team)
<qdata> f20 initially looked promising but when I saw the trouble with akonadi and dbus I dumped it
<cleary> that's a shame
<qdata> how much of this is distro related and how much is KDE devs all moving en masse to qt5 and not spending enough quality time fixing things is hard to tell
<qdata> all the latest stuff I looked at eg linux mint16, manjaro, fc20, etc all had problems which should have not allowed them to be branded as "release"
<cleary> kde related?
<cleary> ie were all the problems you saw kde related?
<qdata> devs are spending way too much energy getting their ego strokes from "hey look at all the new features I invented" instead of focusing on quality
<cleary> yeah, I understand that (and have been there)
<qdata> well I hate and despise all things gnomish and have been a KDE're since about version 1.45 or so
<cleary> I'm a notorious agnostic
<qdata> but I see the quality in kde spiraling slowly down
<qdata> it's a slow drift, but it's there
<cleary> it's spiralling from a peak that happened after 4.0 though
<qdata> I don't know a while lot about dbus, but I thought there was some kind of diagnostic utility available for it
<qdata> the peak was 3.5.10
<cleary> well, 4.0 wasn't so much lacking quality
<cleary> it was lacking features
<cleary> there's a qdbus prog you can query it with
<qdata> and when I see reports of shaky desktop troubles that aren't exactly clear cut I think dbus
<cleary> I'm learning a lot about it myself - it seems there's a system daemon and a session daemon
<cleary> and it may be as simple as environment variables not being passed correctly
<qdata> I'm a sysadmin by trade, not a dev per se, so al lot is over my head
<cleary> but there's a complexity in there that I don't get
<cleary> ^same
<cleary> well, I sort of wear both hats
<cleary> btw, the kerberos stuff is something new I'm investigating
<qdata> characteristically in the past I recall most dbus related problems as being objects in OO land being 'out of phase'
<cleary> new to me
<qdata> enough dependencies around it were advanced, compiled, and somewhere an api mismatch happened
<cleary> what do you think this means for 14.04?
<qdata> don't know
<cleary> is it something they're likely to throw resources at?
<cleary> where does kubuntu even fit in the canonical community these days?
<qdata> I wanted to get away from canonical anything, and I tried everything KDE reelated but kubuntu is still the best put together kde desktop currently
<cleary> -> qdatix
<cleary> :P
<cleary> yapkdix (yet another personal kde distro)
<cleary> funnily enough, this is not a personal choice for me
<cleary> I'm building an in-house live distro for our desktops
<cleary> s/building/I build
<cleary> for my users, kde is the least disruptive DE in terms of interface paradigms they're familiar with
<qdata> it took 10 years for the city of Munich to do that
<qdata> well I'm a die-hard KDE person
<cleary> fair enough, it's a good project
<qdata> I do the mcse thing at work and when I get home last thing I want to see is windows
<cleary> I'm notoriously agnostic there too :P
<qdata> I'm a freebsd guy
<cleary> typing this on win, work desktop is lin
<cleary> mac/win/lin at home
<cleary> "best tool for the job"
<qdata> but made move to linux on the desktop box about 3 years ago; all servers are still freebsd
<cleary> the bsds I will admit I've never looked at deeper than a cursory glance
<qdata> need to use desktop not play around with it
<qdata> freebsd is a better server
<qdata> but maintaining a desktop on it you spend way too much time
<cleary> in what areas do you mean better?
<qdata> package management for desktop use is better in the linux world
<qdata> I did not try linux as a server OS for a long time because there were no packages precompiled for the way I run my stuff
<qdata> then ubuntu server started coming with what I needed so I tried it
<qdata> was able to set up ubuntu server exactly the same as I do in freebsd and performance was definitely slower
<cleary> I'm a fan of redhat on the server, but my skills with se linux etc aren't there
<cleary> should do something about that, but time is heavily contended here ;)
<qdata> I think if I had to choose a server path in linux world it would be rhel/CentOS way
<cleary> did you see centos got brought under the RH family recently?
<qdata> well, I'm aging out of the field
<qdata> yup
<qdata> I did
<qdata> smart move on someone's part, imho
<cleary> I agree
<qdata> I'm 56 and started with computers back in the punch card/9 track tape days
<cleary> heh
<cleary> I'm 34 and started in 1999... when I started a Computer Science degree at uni
<qdata> really, a hatred of computers is growing in me   :-)
<cleary> I have a similar hatred :P
<qdata> necessary evil I guess; it's how I make a living
<cleary> you really should start your own distro
<cleary> cement that hatred
<qdata> lol
<cleary> start a new career ;)
<qdata> just hanging on 'till retire back to the farm
<qdata> go back into the woods and never look at computers again...   but that's not truly realistic
<qdata> me hungry, going to go get a late dinner I miised earlier
<qdata> bbl
<cleary> alright, I need to finish this config
<cleary> and eat lunch
<cleary> later
<sunny_> how to add network printer
<glennwhip> i have installed kubuntu 13.10 everything working fine. i added ppa repo for cinammon desktop installed everything, restart laptop and cinnamon won't load only the kubuntu (kde) desktop
<roscareyes> Tired of niggers?
<roscareyes> Sick of their monkeyshines?
<roscareyes> We are too!
<roscareyes> Join Chimpout Forum!
<roscareyes> http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<roscareyes> AT Chimpout, we are NOT white supremacists!
<roscareyes> I myself am a Mexican!
<roscareyes> Basically, if you are not a NIGGER and you hate NIGGERS, we welcome you with open arms!
<roscareyes> Join Chimpout forum today!
<roscareyes> http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<lordievader> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<roscareyes> fuck you lordievader
<roscareyes> you can't do shit
<roscareyes> and there aren't any ops
<roscareyes> what are you?
<roscareyes> some nigger loving faggot?
<roscareyes> you will never get rid of me
<lordievader> Thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> sure thing. thank you
<soryy708> Hello.
<hateball> hello
<soryy708> Something is weird with my Ubuntu running KDE.
<soryy708> KDE-Plasma is run by KDM (ok.) but KDM is run by lightdm (wtf?)
<soryy708> Oh, and kdm refuses to run on it's own (without lightdm)
<soryy708> Anybody capable of explaining wtf is going on?
<soryy708> Oh, and I have reason to believe that somewhere along the line KDE-Plasma doesn't get the priviliges it needs.
<tan__> Всем, всем, всем привет!
<Unit193> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<jargon> anybody using irssi with split windows on kubuntu? anytime i start up irssi,the split windows (which are saved to config) are there. when i go to another application and then come back, then split window is gone
<valorie> sounds like something isn't reading the config
<valorie> or over-writing it
<jargon> valorie: that's weird. it's my first time on kubuntu,and i've been using this same config for past 2-3 years on gentoo,crunchbang,debian,mint,ubuntu :-/
<valorie> just a guess; I've never used irssi?
<jargon> let me see if it's a tmux issue. i'm using it inside tmux in konsole. brb
<valorie> I've not heard of anyone else mentioning that problem here, though
<jargon> ok seems it's tmux-related,just as i feared.
<valorie> jargon: konsole can have tabs, if that helps
<valorie> even yakuake can have multiple tabs/sessions
<yossarianuk> sledgey: did you dd the wrong drive?
<jargon> valorie: yeah it's a workflow issue for me. i'm so used to the Ctrl+Alt+<Num> key combo to switch between tmux windows. even though Konsole's Shift+<Arrow> is a shorter combo :-/
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> same reason I hate switching keyboards
<valorie> typo city
<adarmalik> hey folks, i have a "little" problem with my kubuntu. I am on ubuntu 12.04 and use the backports ppa. since kde 4.12 was rolled out my window decoration is gone. i can see that kde-workspace and kdm are still 4.11
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: as one last attempt you could try to parted -> mktable from single mode (i.e in case disk was attempting to be mounted,..)
<yossarianuk> did you choose msdos or gpt ?
<yossarianuk> adarmalik: try sudo apt-get upadte && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<yossarianuk> **sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade **
<adarmalik> yossarianuk: ok, I'll try
<adarmalik> it tells me it has nothing to due
<yossarianuk> just see if any updates are there...
<adarmalik> do
<adarmalik> nope
<yossarianuk> and you have the ppa still active?
<adarmalik> i didn't deactivate it
<adarmalik> how can i check?
<yossarianuk> ok do
<yossarianuk> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<yossarianuk> then redo previous apt-get ucommands
<yossarianuk> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<adarmalik> didn't change anything
<adarmalik> still nothing to upgrade
<yossarianuk> adarmalik: check in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<yossarianuk> make sure the kubuntu ppa is active
<adarmalik> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu precise main
<adarmalik> seems active
<adarmalik> if ubuntu would only have something like zypper :(
<yossarianuk> zypper is pants compared to apt imo....
<adarmalik> i use suse at home and ubuntu at work, i prefer zypper but it might be personal taste
<adarmalik> zypper lr
<adarmalik> and i see what repositories i have and which are active and such
<yossarianuk> can you give an example on a package stuck on the old version?
<yossarianuk> ps - i'm actually on a OpenSUSE 13.1 desktop whilst talking to you now....
<yossarianuk> (I use kubuntu @ home.)
<yossarianuk> and i'm at work.
<adarmalik> :)
<adarmalik> ok, package is e.g. kdm
<adarmalik> version is 4.11.3
<yossarianuk> ok - perhaps because by default lightdm is used ?
<adarmalik> yes
<yossarianuk> any other packages?
<adarmalik> kde-workspace
<adarmalik> also 4.11.3
<yossarianuk> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kde-workspace/
<yossarianuk> there is no 4.12 package
<yossarianuk> maybe ask in #kubuntu-devel
<adarmalik> ok, thanks :)
<adarmalik> i currently use kde/openbox to be able to work
<yossarianuk> maybe its an old package...
<yossarianuk> i.e
<yossarianuk> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/kde-workspace
<yossarianuk> even i trusty they only have 4.11
<yossarianuk> *in*
<adarmalik> yes might be not related at all
<adarmalik> but why my window decorations are gone?
<yossarianuk> can you do win --replace
<yossarianuk> on a command line?
<yossarianuk> sorry
<yossarianuk> kwin --replace
<adarmalik> there is no kwin
<adarmalik> only kwinactive
<yossarianuk> you as a normal user?
<yossarianuk> not root?
<adarmalik> both for same
<adarmalik> same for both
<adarmalik> aww
<yossarianuk> can yuo get to system settings ?
<adarmalik> and what to do there?
<yossarianuk> go to default applications
<adarmalik> ok
<yossarianuk> -> window Manager
<adarmalik> kwin
<adarmalik> it's use default window manager (kwin)
<yossarianuk> not sure then sorry ...
<yossarianuk> ask in the devel room
<adarmalik> is it normal that no kwin is there?
<yossarianuk> try a reboot (if you haven;t)
<yossarianuk> no
<adarmalik> did already :/
<adarmalik> ok, thanks
<adarmalik> i'll try at devel
<yossarianuk> are you using nvidia ?
<adarmalik> intel
<yossarianuk> in desktop effects -> Advanced - check the opengl version your using?
<adarmalik> opengl2
<adarmalik> qt=raster
<yossarianuk> should be o.k.
<yossarianuk> if you get no where I would logout of kdm - login via console
<yossarianuk> and move your .kde directory
<yossarianuk> then re-login and see if win decorations aere there
<yossarianuk> or
<yossarianuk> even better
<yossarianuk> add a new user
<yossarianuk> and login with that (i.e so its the first time the user has logged in)
<adarmalik> tried it already :(
<adarmalik> yossarianuk: @kubuntu-devel they suggested to reinstall the desktop: apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<adarmalik> I'll try :)
<yossarianuk> cool
<adarmalik> worked :D
<adarmalik> kwin is back
<Blinky_>  Hi guys, could someone please tell me how to set the permissions on my /var/www directory so that new adding files can be seen on the website?
<dp_> hello
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<dp_> hi, how can i help.
<BluesKaj> no need atm
<BluesKaj> dp_, but thanks
<dp_> <BluesKaj> just let me know when you need....:-)
<BluesKaj> !systemd
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: did you still have no joy with your USB stick?
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, looks like it's toast
<dbrom> hello all
<dbrom> How do I go about adding a line to the end of my source.list
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: boo
<yossarianuk> did you try to make a msdos table?
<yossarianuk> (you mentioned it hung - did you check syslog/dmesg?)
<hateball> dbrom: open it in your text editor of choice and edit it?
<hateball> dbrom: What is it you are looking to achieve?
<dbrom> I know that I need to do in inside a script
<hateball> dbrom: echo whatever >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<dbrom> ok thanks
<hateball> why not create a new file under /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ instead tho?
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, there's no error in /var/log/syslog, the usb stick is detected etc but that's all.
<jinglescafe> I updated, and my firefox will not work.
<jinglescafe> please help
<yossarianuk> jinglescafe: have you updated a fair few packages?
<yossarianuk> jinglescafe: try rebooting if you haven;t already
<hateball> He is no longer with us
<yossarianuk> jinglescafe: if you have already rebooted try the following
<hateball> Or she, as it may well be
<yossarianuk> ah yes....
<yossarianuk> if only irc rooms changed the colour of people who have left the room (on the main message area)...
<hateball> I don't know how you manage to tab-complete someone not in channel, what sort of client does that
<rberg> 12.04 is getting the 3.11 kernel, nifty
<rberg> I am excited for ssd trim support on software raid
<excognac> hi is there any easy and fast way to copy a dvd-film into and .iso file? dd or devede or k3b?
<dbrom> try ffmpeg
<dbrom> I have a problm with a restore script
<dbrom> what I want to do is run the script from the client and then execute rsync from the server to the client
<Walex> dbrom: thanks for letting us know!
<fabio123> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=319384
<ubottu> KDE bug 319384 in trash "undefined notification pops up after emptying the trash" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<lordievader> Good evening.
<BluesKaj> hey lordievader, what's up ?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Doing good, trying to debug why an upstart session job doesn't start on login.
<lordievader> BluesKaj: How are you doing?
<rberg> anybody ever hear of kmail marking read emails unread after checking for new mail? I keep getting 12,000 old emails marked unread.. super annoying
<BluesKaj> lordievader, doing fine, finally managed to get VB installed with W7 as guest, seems to be working fine this time around
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Nice ;)
<aleksejs_> Hi, could you help me with enabling microphone on my asus x550c?
<LucidGuy> Using kubuntu, performed apt-get dist-upgrade.  System attempted to upgrade to the newest nvidia- driver.  All seemed to go well, restarted, all is not ok.  I've purged all nvidia packages back and forth numerous times and can't seem to get things back to normal. lsmod no longer shows nvidia as installed.  I see a module called "video" looks like nouveau.  Anyone know how i can properly re-install nvidia drivers?
<genii> LucidGuy: I'd suggest: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic linux-source dkms    .....then after this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<LucidGuy> genii, I've done that .. nvidia-settings never gives me the configuration settings I want .. lost dual screen settings ..
<LucidGuy> genii, Just reinstall kubuntu-desktop .. and now trying a reinstall of nvidia-current .. urg
<LucidGuy> Driving me nuts
<genii> LucidGuy: nvidia driver needs the packages i mentioned earlier installed first ( the headers, source, and dkms. Also build-essential but that should be installed)
<LucidGuy> genii, I have all of those
<BluesKaj> LucidGuy, there is the additional drivers as well, which gives other options besides the default nvidia-current
<LucidGuy> Done, All looks good.  But nvidia-settings comes up but no GPU info, and I can't do much with it.  lsmod show no nvidia module.
<BluesKaj> most likely needs a reboot
<LucidGuy> BluesKaj, this is after a reboot
<genii> LucidGuy: But yet lsmod shows no nvidia driver.
<LucidGuy> genii, correct
<genii> LucidGuy: The usual case is that it has to now blacklist the nouveau, this requires a reboot
<BluesKaj> did the nvidia splash screen show for a split second
<LucidGuy> I have libkwinnvidiahack4, nvidia-304, nvidia-common, nvidia-current, nvidia-settings
<LucidGuy> BluesKaj, It did not.  It never did even when the nvidia drivers worked fine.
<BluesKaj> LucidGuy, what's the gpu ?
<BluesKaj> model
<LucidGuy> Geforece GTX780
<genii> LucidGuy: You have nomodeset in /etc/default/grub and did sudo update-grub   ...?
<genii> Meh, work. AFK
<LucidGuy> genii, I did not do update-grub .. and I don't know what nomodeset
<LucidGuy> This is a sad day for Ubuntu .. performed an update and ruined my system, may be forced to reinstall
<genii> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<BluesKaj> LucidGuy, your gpu should use the 331.20
 * genii runs back to work
<LucidGuy> BluesKaj, It was working perfectly without
<LucidGuy> I think the problem has something to do with the fact that the nvidia module is never listed with lsmod.  lsmod shows the "video" module as installed.
<genii> LucidGuy: Do these commands output anything: sudo updatedb &&locate nvidia|grep ko | grep $(uname -r)
<genii> The first one takes a while
<LucidGuy> genii, one sec .. system is restarting
<melkor> How well does gimp and inkscape work with kubuntu?
<LucidGuy> genii, yes I see the nvidia.ko modules specfic for my kernel
<LucidGuy> genii, question is how do I tell Xorg to use them.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Hmm... maybe with a conf file? I don't have a problem nvidia gpu. So, I can't say with impunity.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I did have to make a conf for the intel gpu on this laptop.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Today's xorg updates seemed to remedy that.
<LucidGuy> genii, I see the nvidia.ko files
<LucidGuy> Lets try install nvidia-331 .. urg
<BluesKaj> Poisoned_Dragon, yeah I was using the mesa-dri-experimental driver, but now it's no longer needed on 14.04 for 3d and dri
<BluesKaj> along with the intel i915
<Poisoned_Dragon> Thankfully I didn't need the experimental ones. Still, the update "broke" my glx. Then I removed the conf file and all was well. :)
<BluesKaj> mesa-experimental module rather
<BluesKaj> no xconf here
<Poisoned_Dragon> I use conf files on xorg.conf.d. A bit more elegant.
<LucidGuy> and now its worse
<LucidGuy> omg, so sad.  Been using Ubuntu for years, never seen this happen.
<Poisoned_Dragon> :(
<LucidGuy> Module files seem to be there .. but module is not loading.  reset xorg.conf file does nothing.  Now I seem to have horrible blurry resolution.  Thanks Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> LucidGuy, run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<melkor> What does the + and - mean when I hove over icons in Dolphin?
<lordievader> melkor: Add to selection and remove from selection.
<melkor> Great thank you.
<LucidGuy> BluesKaj, thats what causes the horrible output.
<sanzante> melkor: so you can add and remove form selection without using  CTRL
<LucidGuy> If I remove the xorg.conf Its decent, but only one monitor and obviously the nvidia driver is actually not being used.
<melkor> Odd, I guild a module for my touchpad. Then I could install it with insmod. I removed it, then I tried to install it again and it says 'invalid format' I rebuilt the module and I could install it again.
<melkor> I haven't installed yet, I am running from the USB drive. Will I get an option where to put my home directory when I install. I am finaly going to wipe out the windows partition.
<LucidGuy> Should I attempt to reinstall X?
<LucidGuy> I would pay for a solution to this... I'm a very unhappy person.
 * LucidGuy laughs
<LucidGuy> The module is simply not being installed, regardless if which one I install.
<Newbie> hello guyzzz
<Guest37457> i need your help
<melkor> LucidGuy: is there already an nvidia module install?
<_Newbie> I've installed skype on my Kubuntu 13.10 x64 and I it looks very ugly
<_Newbie> What should I do to fix that?
<LucidGuy> melkor, You would think so, I've tried via apt-get, reports no errors.  I can see the nvidia.ko files .. but lsmod does not show it.
<_Newbie> I think that I need oxygen 32 libs, but I don't know how to install them throw apt-get
<melkor> LucidGuy: did you uninstall the opensource ones?
<LucidGuy> opensource ones? Nouveua?
<melkor> LucidGuy: or are those the ones you are installing?
<melkor> LucidGuy: Probably Nouveua, I do no use nvidia
<BluesKaj> LucidGuy, run this in the terminal to see which driver is in use, lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga
<_Newbie> can anybody helps me?
<melkor> _Newbie: there isn't much todo. You can check if skype can change the theme to a native theme. Are you on a 64bit os?
<_Newbie> yea, i'm
<LucidGuy> BluesKaj, I see a lot from that command.
<melkor> _Newbie: how did you install skype?
<_Newbie> from ppa repository
<_Newbie> canonial partners
<BluesKaj> LucidGuy, look for, Kernel driver in use
<LucidGuy> BluesKaj, after Kernel modules: I see a bunch of nvidia_XXX versions I've attempted .. including nouveau, and nvidiafb.  Does not indicate which is in use
<BluesKaj> LucidGuy, what about, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<LucidGuy> BluesKaj, That will list all the nvidia-xxx packages I've attempted.  including -current
<BluesKaj> not necessarily
<LucidGuy> BluesKaj, ?? .. I see many packages I've attempted. for example nvidia-304 and nvidia-current and nvidia-331 nvidia-settings
<lordievader> LucidGuy: Could you pastebin the output of "dpkg --get-selections|grep nvidia"
<LucidGuy> paste.ubuntu.com/6887239/
<LucidGuy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6887239/
<LucidGuy> Not sure why common shows purge .. its installed
<LucidGuy> reinstalled -common .. no longer listed as purge
<lordievader> LucidGuy: My two cents: the problem might lie in having multiple versions of the driver installed or common not being installed.
<BluesKaj> LucidGuy,ok,  sudo apt-get install nvidia-331
<LucidGuy> lordievader, This is all due to me troubleshooting .. not the initial cause
<lordievader> LucidGuy: But it might now be the reason that the driver fails to load.
<LucidGuy> BluesKaj, that is in the list of installed packages
<LucidGuy> Ok .. performing --reinstall on nvidia-331
<LucidGuy> Ill bet anything it will not work.  Something more serious is wrong. I think.
<LucidGuy> And of course I have to leave in 10 minutes .. grr
<LucidGuy> Rebooting system for good luck after the reinstall of 311
<LucidGuy> Before I forget I want to thank everyone for the advice/tips
<BluesKaj> LucidGuy, the list shows the installable drivers , not the installed ones
<LucidGuy> Restart .. same.  lsmod shows no nvidia module
<LucidGuy> and nvidia-settings gives me no options.. lets generate an xorg.conf file
<lordievader> LucidGuy: Can you give the output of "dpkg --get-selections|grep nvidia" again.
<lordievader> ?
<LucidGuy> lordievader, nothing has changed
<LucidGuy> just reinstalled 311
 * BluesKaj sighs
<LucidGuy> btw nvidia-xconfig .. restarted kdm .. and horrible resolotion with poor font, can't read.  Have to remove xorg.conf file and restart to get anywhere
<lordievader> LucidGuy: Try my advice, remove all the installed drivers and install one after that.
<LucidGuy> BluesKaj, I know .. its bullshit .. i've never seen this.  I maintain a lab of 100 Ubuntu 10.04s and nothing like like this.
<lordievader> LucidGuy: And restart after removing.
<LucidGuy> remove everything .. restart . .then install?
<LucidGuy> Quesiton is .. what do I install first .. nvidia-current or straight to nvidia-331
<BluesKaj> 331
<LucidGuy> I believe 331 is what caused all of this...
<BluesKaj> I'm running 331, on much less capable gpu than yours
<LucidGuy> What version is -current then?
<lordievader> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.88-0ubuntu8 (saucy), package size 4 kB, installed size 34 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu OS, LucidGuy ?
<LucidGuy> BluesKaj, 12.04
<lordievader> !info nvidia-current precise
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.116-0ubuntu0.0.1 (precise), package size 4 kB, installed size 34 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<rohan> this page was announced on the devel mailing list: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-12.04.4 -- but it's inaccessible
<LucidGuy> ok .. everything purged via dpkg .. rebooting.  Will try installing 331 tomorrow.  Thanks again everyone.
<BluesKaj> ok , maybe 331 is a bit much for 12.04, i assumed you had a more recent OS
<LucidGuy> Ill be online tomorrow bitching some more probably .. heh
<LucidGuy> BluesKaj, It's a lab need an LTS
<BluesKaj> ok :)
<lordievader> !info nvidia-331 precise
<ubottu> nvidia-331 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-331): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 331.20-0ubuntu0.0.1 (precise), package size 50296 kB, installed size 152950 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<lordievader> !info nvidia-331
<ubottu> Package nvidia-331 does not exist in saucy
<LucidGuy> !info libkwinnvidiahack4
<ubottu> Package libkwinnvidiahack4 does not exist in saucy
 * lordievader nvidia is strange
<BluesKaj> Geforce GTX780 is a hi-end gpu. it needs an advanced driver afaik
<BluesKaj> looks like he might need the xorg-edgers repository, lordievader
<BluesKaj> https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=83&t=25543&start=30
<lordievader> BluesKaj: edgers is a bit anti-LTS. But yes a recent driver is probably usefull. Also not having multiple versions installed will help, I think.
<BluesKaj> yup
<rohan> what's the newest nvidia that 12.04 has?
<varaug> keep forgetting to ask, did anyone's title bar buttons (minimise & maximise) get spaced further away from the close icon after changing your themes?
<genii> varaug: Not here
<bradlee> my kubuntu very slow not sure how to make it faster
<bradlee> firefox freezes
<bradlee> so I start firefox in safe mode now
<genii> bradlee: If it runk OK in safe mode, gradually enable add-ons until you find the culprit.
<genii> bradlee: What sort of CPU, amount of RAM, hard drive space, etc you have?
<bradlee> sometimes when I am on firefox and click on one of programs in task manager it takes over one minute to switch
<bradlee> I am checking now I think I have 1 gig only ram
<genii> Probably low ram and it's swapping like nuts
<genii> bradlee: I'd say that't probably your problem there, then....
<bradlee> So I need more than 1 gig ram to run kubuntu
<bradlee> I had a larger machine but the power supply died maybe I should swap out the ram
<genii> bradlee: It will run on what you have but it's on the extreme lower end. The more the better of course. Also if you have a drive or partition for swap, make sure the drive is as fast as you can put in
<bradlee> Whats the bestway to I determine drive speed?
<bradlee> software?
<bradlee> I have an amd athlon 64 4000 cpu
<stmsgebjgd> bradlee: how many ram do you have?
<bradlee> 1gb
<stmsgebjgd> bradlee: xfce, lxde
<stmsgebjgd> bradlee: just forget about kde
<bradlee> does that mean reinstall or can I just switch desktops?
<stmsgebjgd> bradlee: just install the xfce or lxde and switch it
<bradlee> which is lighter xfce lxde?
<bradlee> or are they the same?
<pietro10> Hi. Is there a way I can increase the font size of VTs?
<genii> bradlee: I'd also recommend going to a lighter desktop. You can install the default package of xubuntu-desktop for XFCE, or lubuntu-desktop for LXDE. LXDE is lightest
<stmsgebjgd> bradlee: lxde
<bradlee> okay
<genii> bradlee: If you install only the package lxde or xfce, it will not install the applications which each *buntu team has chosen for their derivative. This is why I recommend the xubuntu-desktop or lubuntu-desktop package
<bradlee> thanks doing that now
<sgp667> hey guy I'm a noob at linux can someove tell how can I find out in bash the name of my external drive? Like the internal is /dev/sda
<BluesKaj> bet he has file indexer / nepomuk running , which eats some resources
<BluesKaj> sgp667, sudo fdisk -l
<pietro10> Is there a way I can increase the font size of VTs (control+alt+[1-6])?
<genii> sgp667: If you just plugged it in, then: dmesg|tail     ...should also say
<sgp667> Thanks BluesKaj
<stmsgebjgd> pietro10: you should xterm
<pietro10> yes I already do, but in the event I need to switch
<pietro10> for instnace, if X11 isn't responding due to some busy task and I need to kill it
<stmsgebjgd> pietro10: that is not normal
<genii> pietro10: I believe setfont can do it, but maybe check the manpage for it or look online for examples
<pietro10> genii: thanks
<genii> pietro10: The fonts themselves are in /usr/share/consolefonts/ and with numbers in ther names which indicates their sizes
<pietro10> is there a way to get the current font? it doesn't seem to be possible with setfont
<rberg> you can set the console frame buffer resolution at boot from the kernel command line in grub if you want higher resolution, the differences in the way video cards work will make it hard to advise on though
<genii> pietro10: showcfont , but you may need to install that first
<genii> ( package is console-tools )
<pietro10> ...if such package existed
<genii> !info console-tools
<ubottu> console-tools (source: console-tools): Linux console and font utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.2.3dbs-70ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 257 kB, installed size 699 kB
<genii> Hm.
<genii> pietro10: Are you on 14.04 ?
<pietro10> yes
<pietro10> that would probably explain it
<genii> Yup
<pietro10> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/console-tools
<pietro10> (13.10 had issues for me that 14.04 didn't)
<pietro10> oh it seems to have been discontinued, that's why
<pietro10> heh
<pietro10> I'll change my font another time, thanks anyway though
<pietro10> hm
<pietro10> so I set up gtk styles with kde-config-gtk, but fonts are clearly not using the font renderer used by the rest of the system - how do I fix this?
<pietro10> now in the GUI this time
#kubuntu 2014-02-07
<darklord__> hello. anyone have experience on how to correctly configure a broadcom chipset wnda3100v2 in ubuntu?
<bones__> @dark
<bones__> I do a little, depending on what you're needing it for
<bones__> I'm assuming just basic wifi access?
<darklord__> well, i'm hoping to use the dual band for packet injection, eventually
<bones__> Yeah I figured as much
<bones__> broadcom chipsets are finniky at best
<bones__> I'll give a quick check to see the compatability for you
<bones__> one sec
<darklord__> i have kali on a usb and was able to get it- after a day or so of searching- configured for an hour or so, but it's not connected anymore.
<bones__> is it interna or external?
<darklord__> external- i have an internal that i was able to wlan0 down to switch
<bones__> you shouldn't have to down any other chips
<bones__> you can actually run both at the same time doing different things
<darklord__> it would be nice not to have to do so
<bones__> they don't generally interfere with each other that I've experienced
<bones__> I have a broadcom that I use to start up and just keep dumps
<bones__> then have an atheros I have doing all the work
<darklord__> well, i've got windows 7 setup on the desktop in my room, but run most of my virtual machines such as whonix, tails, kali, and ubuntu from my laptop
<bones__> you do those all on live iso's?
<darklord__> and that's why i need the wifi card to setup on ubuntu and kali- so that i can keep my virtual machines in my encrypted partitions within a FDE setup
<bones__> or have them all strapped?
<darklord__> no, ubuntu 13.10 is my main o.s.- the rest are live or virtual.
<darklord__> what's strapped?
<bones__> I mean all perma installed
<darklord__> just ubuntu
<darklord__> but i keep the entire drive encrypted. bios password is on, bootloader is encrypted as well, and i have truecrypt partitions for encryption as well
<bones__> just missing the magnet blocks under your seat
<bones__> yeah.
<bones__> This is what I thought
<bones__> that chipset is finiky as is
<bones__> you'd be able to get it to function but I would doubt ever getting it to inject
<bones__> but thats just first glance
<bones__> there is a chance
<bones__> I doubt injection but basic working
<bones__> do you see it listed in Ubuntu when you call for the usb inputs?
<darklord__> lsusb?
<darklord__> yeah, it shows up
<bones__> is it the g version or the g/n version?
<bones__> ! I mean, N, or G/N
<ubottu> bones__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<darklord__> i'll still use it rather than return it, regardless, given that it's useful on my desktop windows workstation. i was just hoping there was a way to do it. i've tried the wine installation of the wnda drivers, but it proceeded to give me an error. on a note, though, the one time that i was able to get it to work (as indicated by both an addional option in the network configuration menu as well as an orange indicator light from the
<darklord__> wifi adapter)- i was able to do so through the command terminal
<darklord__> it's a/b/g/n
<bones__> you can try installing the ndiswrapper for the bcm43, that is your best bet, I'll post a link for you
<bones__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_(ndiswrapper)
<bones__> but then even after doing this you're still just going to have managed to have a broadcom fuinction mosting into monitoring mode mostly, but not able to inject
<darklord__> it's on the 2.4 GHz b/g/n/ bands and on the a/n bands for 5 GHz
<bones__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bones__> thats a list of the drivers best suited to use
<bones__> I'd had figured Kali would have had some support for broadcoms though
<darklord__> i would assume it does- and it may be that it was kali from which i was able to get it configured. honestly, it was a few weeks ago and i've been going through so many different o.s. that i don't remember
<bones__> I always just try to stay clear of broadcoms
<bones__> !list
<ubottu> bones__: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bones__> heh
<darklord__> what's the absolute top on the line go-to wireless answer for linux with packet injection and great range?
<bones__> I'll give you the link
<bones__> one sec
<darklord__> thanks for your help, bones
<bones__> http://www.amazon.ca/Alfa-AWUS036H-802-11b-Wireless-Network/dp/B0045C6MGA this is a cheaper version
<bones__> it's like 30$
<bones__> but if you just look into these type of things
<bones__> they can get better
<bones__> and read for blocks
<bones__> you could up it to 2000mw but, that was a year or so ago, I'm not possitive what the best is now.
<bones__> but, I know those never let you down if you're moving on from a netgear n600
<darklord__> so alfa in general? should i just get one with a higher model number? and let me ask you this: i've got 16 Gb ram on my 2.20 GHz i7 and run the whonix workstation and gateway with roughly 5 or 6 Gig of ram each, but would it be better to allocate for ram to the workstation and less to the gateway as it servers only as the router?
<bones__> alfa in general yeah. I'm sure there's better things out there now. Especially how the markets switching to coin minners now too.
<bones__> and I'd figured if you're just routing to your own things. unless you're needing a lot of cash overflow then less is more really
<bones__> workstations always take more resources
<bones__> but, tbh, you might be able to answer that better than I would
<darklord__> i allocate more towards the workstation now and it's worked fine either way.
<bones__> so you just doing this for fun?
<darklord__> just for learning purposes, yes- i've recently made the transition from windows to linux a few months ago.
<darklord__> but i've dedicated a fair amount of time to it since getting introduced.
<darklord__> i think that the point at which one becomes what could be considered addicted is when they're searching all over the internet for source code
<bones__> darklord: I liked when I thought one day after I switched and wanted to get a windows OS back onto my netbook in a dual boot situation but needed to do it over the net, and just thought about how much of a pain in the ass it would be
<bones__> and laughed
<utusan> what was updated on 12.04.4?  The release notes is empty.  Nothing said as if  Kubuntu wished it didn't happened.
<jackyalcine> Is Kubuntu Active the mobile-friendly version of Kubuntu?
<lukas> czech?
<rww> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<tsimpson> jackyalcine: yes, but beware that it's highly experimental
<jackyalcine> tsimpson: experimental is my middle name, how did you know? ;)
<jackyalcine> I have another phone I've used primarly for testing (the Nexus 4)
<jackyalcine> it didn't boot :/
<jackyalcine> going to try trusty amd64 now
<yossarianuk> hi -can anyone recommend an alternative to k9copy (no longer availiable)
<valorie> k3b will do it, right?
<hewhomust> yes
<yossarianuk> k9copy used to do what dvdshrink+dvd decrypter on winblows used to...
<yossarianuk> i.e can k3b shink also ?
<valorie> that I don't know
<yossarianuk> only one way of finding aboout I guess.
<yossarianuk> thanks
<valorie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2180393
<valorie> has some more ideas
<valorie> including the cli one,  xdvdshrink
<yossarianuk> ah - looks like there is no software that does the same (aloone)
<yossarianuk> shame...
<valorie> well, maybe you should port over k9copy!
<valorie> find some folks to work with you, and Just Do It
<yossarianuk> valorie: i.e the sorce exists for the old version?
<valorie> yes, of course
<yossarianuk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k9copy
<valorie> you might have to dig for it in svn, but it is there
<valorie> ok, still in launchpad
<valorie> now, that might be patched, so it's worth looking at svn in the KDE repo
<valorie> it probably was never moved to git
<excognac> anybody tried ever copy dvds with k3b? cos it kinda sucks.
<amari> Hi whenever I play a video my laptop screen becomes dark after a few seconds, How can I disable that?
<excognac> amari: watch less Tarkovski. with power management sttings
<excognac> amari: you find power management settings on system tray
<odinsbane> If I have an issue with kubuntu 14.04, should I ask about it here or in #ubuntu+1?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ronaldsmazitis> hello
<LucidGuy> and I'm back
 * LucidGuy FIXED IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<LucidGuy> It only took me 3 hours
<BluesKaj> ok LucidGuy, care to share your fix method?
<BluesKaj> xorg-edgers?
<LucidGuy> BluesKaj, Ok.. I removed all nvidia drivers via dpkg/purge.  I then manually deleted an nvidiafb.ko file.  I then installed the nvidia-331 package via apt-get.  Now the only real difference from my previous attempts was deleting that nvidiafb.ko file (restarted immediately after).  A colleague of mine mentioned hes heard a few people recently complaining about a similiar issue after performing updates.  So... was it my efforts? Or did Ub
<LucidGuy> untu/maintainers fix the package?
<LucidGuy> Ohhh .. I also installed the nvidia-331 package with the --install-suggested option, which caused the nvidia-331-uvm package to be installed also
<LucidGuy> BluesKaj, thoughts?
<BluesKaj> LucidGuy, that's new to me, could be your gpu isn't quite compatible without the uvm package, because I don't seem to need it with the geforce 8400gs
<BluesKaj> let me check my other pc
<BluesKaj> ok, neither of my desktops require the uvm package
<BluesKaj> both using 8400gs
<BluesKaj> basic entry level pci cards tho, not fancy like yours, LucidGuy
<LucidGuy> I'm not suggesting that addtional package resolved my issue, but I noticed the uvm package was a "suggested" with the nvidia-331 package
<LucidGuy> My kernel driver in use is "nvidia" ..
<LucidGuy> nvidia-settings simply says version 331.20..
<LucidGuy> I wish I knew where that nvidiafb.ko module came from?  And I bet by removing it and restarting allowed for my install to succeed.
<dougl> morning BluesKaj
<dougl> LucidGuy, what was your issue you fixed?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning dougl
<LucidGuy> dougl, Performed a simple apt-get dist-upgrade and destroyed my systems ability to use the nvidia drivers
<dougl> LucidGuy, on what 13.10
<LucidGuy> dougl, 12.04
<dougl> oh
<LucidGuy> I stick to LTS versions
<LucidGuy> I'll be deploying 12.04 on all my systems in this office in the next 2-3 months
<dougl> I did update on my 14.04 and my effects quit working was wondering if anyone else's did...thot LucidGuy already had fix...
<LucidGuy> I know, 14.04 is not far, but I prefer stability over everything else.  We are currently running 10.04 on all systems still.
<dougl> 12.04 why notr ...
<dougl> gotcha
<LucidGuy> dougl, are you sure your still using your nvidia drivers?
<dougl> LucidGuy, I think so not sure how to change to neuvow dont know how to spell it either lol
<LucidGuy> My graphics looked fine, just my second monitor was not responding.  If I had a single monitor I probably would not have noticed right away that my system was not using the nvidia drivers
<dougl> I am not too worried... after all this is alpha ... just greatful I am not on the windowxs machine or the old mac
<LucidGuy> dougl, that would bug me..  I want proper GPU performance.
<dougl> BluesKaj, does your effects work on your 14.04 config?/
<dougl> still after yesterdays update?
<BluesKaj> yes, dougl
<dougl> k thanks
<BluesKaj> I don't use an xorg.conf file
<dougl> I don't do anything other than stock is that xorg.conf?
<LucidGuy> dougl, if you use nvidia drivers you want an xorg.conf file
<LucidGuy> BluesKaj, you using nouveau?
<dougl> LucidGuy, thanks
<LucidGuy> Or just an onboard basic GPU
<dougl> 8400
<dougl> for BluesKaj
<dougl> how do I switch back to nouveau drivers?
<LucidGuy> dougl, remove the xorg.conf file should do the trick
<dougl> or remove the nvidia and reinstall them ... I noticed lots of xorg updates yesterday
<BluesKaj> LucidGuy, nvidia-331 on both
<LucidGuy> BluesKaj, you have nvidia drivers with not xorg.conf file?
<LucidGuy> BluesKaj, how does that work?  If you make a change via nvidia-settings, it wants to save to xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> yes, LucidGuy, xorg.conf is no longer default
<BluesKaj> it's just optional if you really need it
<LucidGuy> BluesKaj, so how do you make changes and save them?
<BluesKaj> LucidGuy, in system settings desktop effects, I have no nvidia-settings gui any longer, guess i could install it if needed
<dougl> I have not xorg.conf
<dougl> no
<dougl> BluesKaj, and where you said to use those settings in advanced tab for opengl and raster does not let me select them now
<BluesKaj> LucidGuy, greyed out?
<dougl> gives me a notice to check composting setting not greyed out just a message and changes back
<dougl> Failed to activate desktop effects using the given configuration options. Settings will be reverted to their previous values.
<dougl> Check your X configuration. You may also consider changing advanced options, especially changing the compositing type.
<BluesKaj> dougl, I did find the nvidia-xserver GUI, just hadn't bothered with it before, guess it was there all along :)
<dougl> lol
<dougl> just like microsoft in a different hiding spot?
<BluesKaj> my nvidia card is mostly for watching TV/videos. It's a 5yr old pc converted to a DIY/HT media center pc, and I don't play games. Wife has her own pc for her games, and she's happy to play them without a TV screen
<BluesKaj> 22" samsung monitor keeps her happy :)
<BluesKaj> LucidGuy, your card is capable of more effects than desktop effects can dish out. I don't get it.
<dougl> This notebook is the newest machine I have the rest of them are tried and true handme downs... just videos and music.
<BluesKaj> yeah, this laptop is pretty basic grphics wise altho it can do OpenGL 3.1 and raster with a few effects ike desktop cube animation and a few others, but I'm not much into all the availble effects
<BluesKaj> my windows user friends were wowed by the revolving screen from one virtual desktop to another tho, 6 different desktops flipping around was impressive to them :)
<dougl> I like the cube and wobbly windows the rest I just leave
<dougl> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0"
<dougl> does that mean much to anyone?
<dougl> how do I purge the nvidia drivers and re install them?
<BluesKaj> dougl, try this, glxinfo | grep OpenGL , the output shoud just be one or 2 lines, so you can paste it here
<dougl> BluesKaj, thanks for taking some time :)... more than a few but all the same...http://pastebin.com/Bkr6MmPu
<BluesKaj> hmm, install mesa-utils
<dougl> k
<dougl> mesa-utils is already the newest version.
<dougl> mesa-utils set to manually installed.
<BluesKaj> ok , try, lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga , it should show the installed graphics driver...seems 14.04 no longer shows GLXinfo
<dougl> root@kubuntu:/etc# lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga
<dougl> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GF114M [GeForce GTX 670M] [10de:1213] (rev a1)
<dougl>         Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:2119]
<dougl>         Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<dougl> 01:00.1 Audio device [0403]: NVIDIA Corporation GF114 HDMI Audio Controller [10de:0e0c] (rev a1)
 * dougl wonders if BluesKaj ever gets tired of hanging around with me - always an issue on my mind.
<BluesKaj> not really dougl, i'd be bored otherwise....it's along winter here
<dougl> same here = canada
<dougl> winnipeg
<BluesKaj> yeah, I know , I'm 40mi west of Sudbury ON
<dougl> yes I enjoy chatting with you = I alaways learn something from the channel - you or the other fine folks
<BluesKaj> windy and blowing snow here, sick of this
<BluesKaj> and i have to go oyut for a bit, BBL
<dougl> BluesKaj, you on facebook? I should show you our driveway clearing hills... 15 feet... I should have bought my boy a tractor not a snow blower...
<dougl> thank fully our neighbour is good to us... I threw a few bucks his way and he keeps coming back when it blows in... I love that guy!
<dougl> BluesKaj, nice chat... talk to you later drive safe :)
<thoid2000> help
<genii> thoid2000: Can you be more specific as to what you need help with?
<thoid2000> I was trying to bring up a list of commands.
<thoid2000> thought /help would do that for me.
<LucidGuy> I work in Toronto
<genii> LucidGuy: Here too.
<LucidGuy> genii, work in Toronto?  IT?
<genii> LucidGuy: Yup, at Dundas and Bay
<LucidGuy> genii, What do you do?
<genii> LucidGuy: I am the caretaker of an old office building here and the building next to it. Also board member and volunteer for Toronto Freenet
<genii> Shameless promotion here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/2701-trusty-tahr-toronto-release-party/
<LucidGuy> 14.04 release party?
<genii> LucidGuy: Yup, I hold one for every release. So every 6 months. And like it says, free coffee and decorate-your-own cupcakes (which I make myself). Feel free to attend!
<naftilos76> Hi everyone, how do i force kmail to download all messages and attachments on an IMAP configured account? I have many folders into each other and lots of attachments. Last time i checked the total folder tree including messages and attachments was close to 5GBytes. Anyone?
<RishJ> if possible can anyone tell me what would have caused this error
<RishJ>  g++: error: unrecognized option '--no-undefined'
<jackyalcine> interesting, none of the ISO dailys are booting for me :/
<rberg> RishJ: are you messing around with CFLAGS or CXXFLAGS?
<RishJ> nopes...just trying to build abiword
<tsimpson> RishJ: it's pretty clear, an invalid option is being passed to g++
<RishJ> tsimpson: ok..thanks...nothing wrong with g++ right?
<rberg> I dont know all the flags of the top of my head but it looks like that was truncated or something
<RishJ> so i guess something wrong with abiword build..right?
<tsimpson> RishJ: right, that option is actually a linker option not a compiler option
<tsimpson> so it needs to be prefixed with -Wl, as in: -Wl,--no-undefined
<RishJ> so build abiword with -Wl,-no-undefined?
<tsimpson> well you need to change the place where it's passing "--no-undefined" to pass "-Wl,--no-undefined" instead
<tsimpson> as a guess, I'd say to look for LDFLAGS
<LucidGuy> genii, how many people attended last lts?
<genii> LucidGuy: Altogether in the area of 20-25, but about a dozen or so at one time. People kept popping in and out
<bogfrog> hello
<bogfrog> online and available searching for answer to a blue screen error
<Fusselboear> hi, how can i set a smb path to banshee?
<Fusselboear> anyone can help me? i'm trying to connect a nas to kubuntu - i've tried to set a path to fstab but i dont know if its enough...
<Fusselboear> can anyone tell me how to mount a nas to kubuntu?
<ronnoc> What a cool idea that seems to have lost momentum :/ Would be especially cool with a GUI front-end https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutoDeb
#kubuntu 2014-02-08
<valorie> ronnoc: I've heard checkinstall is deadly dangerous, from a debian devel
<ronnoc> valorie: hmm i did not know that
<valorie> me either, but I'm assuming that relying on packages is still the best option
<valorie> really, you can file a bug if you find a .deb you simply must have
<valorie> and if you want it enough, the kubuntu devels will help you package it yourself
<ronnoc> ...or learn to package which i keep meaning to do
<valorie> thus making it available for everyone
<ronnoc> mmhmm
<Govrix> Hi all!
<Govrix> ;)
<roadkill> running 14.04 Alpha 2. Did an update through Muon Update Manager that broke several major packages and dependencies with issues that cannot be resolved by doing -f or dist-upgrade with apt-get. Pastie: http://pastie.org/8710425 - Any suggestions on how I can get this unbroken?
<valorie> yikes, roadkill
<valorie> running an alpha isn't really supported here, but maybe ask in the devel channel -- that sounds rather messed up
<valorie> what did the alpha announcement say to do for support?
<roadkill> valorie: Haven't been able to find anything support wise online hence why I tried here.
<valorie> I suggest the #kubuntu-devel chan or list
<valorie> list might be best
<valorie> not many devels online right now
<roadkill> valorie: Thanks. I idle on irc so I can pop in and wait for an answer. No biggie.
<valorie> cool
<roadkill> I have a hunch my issues are due to an incomplete set of packages being pushed out.
<roadkill> The tricky part is being able to upgrade them all.
<valorie> oh, for sure
<valorie> but it would be good to know why you don't have those packages
<roadkill> valorie: I used Muon and things broke. no amount of switches in apt-get or dpkg will fix anything.
<valorie> right, I read what you said before I responded
<valorie> but I don't know what is broken
<valorie> I upgraded to alpha 1 on one box, but didn't have time to test out alpha 2
<roadkill> ....wow. I figured it out.
<valorie> ?
<roadkill> Well. A buddy in another channel and I were talking about disk space, common issues that bloat. Document files were one example.
<roadkill> Turns out a lot of packages will fail if even the documents folders are missing.
<valorie> interesting
<roadkill> recreated /kde/html/en
<valorie> so you were running out of space?
<roadkill> under usr/share/docs
<roadkill> and everything worked.
<roadkill> nah. just a miser when it comes to what uses space ;)
<valorie> ha
<valorie> so you created your own bug, Mr. Crachit
<roadkill> of all things, though, I wouldn't expect a command running as root being unable to install packages because a directory structure for docs is missing.
<valorie> yes, you would think there would be a "if no folder exists, create one" line
<valorie> but perhaps you took too much away, and it was just lost
<roadkill> hahahah. wow.
<roadkill> it broke my ability to install *anything*... because existing packages couldn't be upgraded with unmet dependencies.
<roadkill> I may have to document this, failing because of three missing nested documents folders while running root seems a bit strange in of itself.
<roadkill> valorie: BTW, to give you an idea, screenshot of Muon: http://i.imgur.com/aVSCPNK.png - That was the kind of error I was getting because of three nested directories being missing from /usr/share/docs/ (kde/HTML/en)
<valorie> roadkill: so muon was right, your config was broken
<roadkill> valorie: the real issue was that directories within docs was missing, so the packages couldn't get installed. the dependency issues and broken config were still the symptom. kind of a chicken/egg situation really.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<gregor3000> good morning. why do i not have any sound in angry birds hgme in chromium? is it possible to run Angry birds in linux?
<gregor3000> Kubuntu 12.04
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> is there some softwere to test camera in laptop ?
<monkeyjuice> camorama might help ya
<superprower> Hi
<monkeyjuice> low
<superprower> is there any russians?
<fkm2> soee: I use VideoLAN's VLC for that. Just click play and go to the "Capture Device" dialogue and click play there (the correct device should be selected by default).
<soee> ok thanks
<superprower> can you help me? i need to create a link to the app(i don't know how this sounds on english, realy). not a plasmoid(widget, if i just drag app to the desktop it creates a widget)
<superprower> like, windows link, or like link in ubuntu
<fkm2> superprower: Try this one http://wstaw.org/m/2014/02/08/plasma-desktopgL2033.png
<fkm2> superprower: But in order to put it on your desktop, you'll have to change the desktop from a widget container to a directory. But I don't remember where you can change this - if you still can.
<fkm2> superprower: Right-click on the desktop, click on the settings (bottom) and then choose from the dropbdown-field: http://wstaw.org/m/2014/02/08/plasma-desktopJl2033.png
<superprower> fkm2: thanks
<fkm2> You're welcome :-)
<superprower> and another one question
<superprower> i downloaded theme from deviantart, it was zip archive, and he were containing "qtcurve" file, folder with a lot of "color" files, so, how do i install it?
<fkm2> superprower: I don't know. But does this help? http://kde-look.org/help/index.php?type=40
<fkm2> There's also a deviantART group for KDE users: http://kde-users.deviantart.com/
<mitchell_> what is the setting that controls the appearance of emacs in the konqueror terminal
<mitchell_> konqueror->showterminal->emacs -nw looks awful
<mitchell_> what do i change?
<dougl> morning BlueNeXuS
<dougl> oops
<dougl> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning dougl
<dougl> BluesKaj, did a apt-get remove for nvidia rebooted confirmed nouveau worked (fonts looked like hell) then did an apt-get install for the nvidia drivers and now everything works and looks good - FYI
<dougl> and that's what's new here besides no blowing snow... how are you?
 * dougl is checking out libre office alot these days
<ovrflw0x> hey kesha
<rberg> I noticed that Ubuntu doesnt seem to have the mouse warp (cant turn around in games) issue I see in Debian, I dont see any patched to wine that look relevant, does anyone know how this issue was solved in Ubuntu?
<superprower> rberg: i just finished half-life 2, wich was installed from steam. Everything is normal(only low fps, but it my laziness to install good drivers)
<superprower> Тут русские есть вообще?
<BluesKaj> !ru | superprower
<ubottu> superprower: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<superprower> thanks
<superprower> but i need kubuntu support
<BluesKaj> what's your gpu, superprower?
<superprower> i don't know, sorry, is any way to knew this?
<BluesKaj> lspci | grep VGA
<BluesKaj> superprower,^
<superprower> konsole answers "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF114 [GeForce GTX 560 Ti] (rev a1)"
<superprower> so, anybody know how to make bottom(in default) buttons(i don't know how to name it, when you click it, it open's or minimize window) shorter ._.
<superprower> ?
<rberg> yeah, wine is working well in Ubuntu, I am trying to understand why its not in Debain sid
<superprower> rberg: now wine. Steam launch games in OpenGL. Am i wrong?
<superprower> *not
<superprower> BluesKaj, how do you send meseges to me? Only clicking nicknake opens PM. I use Konversation.
<rberg> native steam for sure, I am not sure about steam under wine, I am looking to continue my Skyrim game and cant turn around :(
<BluesKaj> superprower, we can discuss this right here in the channel so others can contribute, but I'm not familiar with gaming and steam and wine
<superprower> BluesKaj, please, answer, how do you send messeges to me, so it's turn into the red(in my case?)?
<superprower> and why you were asking about my gpu?
<BluesKaj> superprower, in konverstion >settings, configure konverstaion>highlibt
<BluesKaj> highlight
<BluesKaj> superprower, sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<superprower> and what to do next, in highlight settings?
<superprower> and last question
<superprower> is there any debian-like distro with gnome by default? KDE is not very friendly to me, realy...
<BluesKaj> click on "always highlight own nick"
<superprower> thanks
<superprower> so, nvidia-current command works on all debian-like distro's?
<superprower> and, can i install gnome in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> you can install gnome desktop then choose either kde or gnomr at the login page
<BluesKaj> err gnome
<superprower> and there will be no bugs when KDE and GNOME together?
<BluesKaj> yes nividia-current can be installed with either kde or gnome and it will work on both
<superprower> man, i was asking about nvidia-current on other distor, like, debian or mint?
<superprower> and gnome and kde was other question. Sorry for my bad english, realy.
<BluesKaj> gnome and kde are compatible, you'll just a duplication of apps that have different names, but do the same thing
<BluesKaj> have
<varaug> anyone know how i can get the ecryptfs passphrase from a mounted 2nd HDD?
<superprower> So, please, answer about nvidia on debian and i will stop brain-storm
<BluesKaj> superprower, not sure about debian , but I know mint uses nvidia-current
<BluesKaj> si
<BluesKaj> debian most likely uses nvidia-current as well since the repositories are basically the same
<superprower> thanks
<superprower> so, thanks everywone
<BluesKaj> ok , i have to go now...
<faust1002> hello
<naftilos76> Is there a better alternative than the default audio mixer in kubuntu 13.10?
<rberg> to answer my own question, I needed to install libxi6:i386.. for proper xinput support with multiarch enabled
<Pavel> Hi! Can you help me? I try to install Kubuntu 13.10 from USB. It stop always on "noveau [ VBIOS] [0000:01:00.0] checking PRAMIN for image". This my first try to install Linux.
<Pavel> Возможно, тут есть кто-нибудь русскоговорящий, кто смог бы помочь мне?
<Pavel> Can you hear me?
<Pavel> Oh... So sad...
<Ossido> Hello
 * genii slides Ossido a coffee 
<Ossido> My laptop developed a problem, about a week ago. I'll describe it in hope that somebody will help me
<Ossido> thank you, genii
<Ossido> The problem is that the recovery from the screensaver has become painfully slow
<genii> Ossido: Yes, the best thing is just describe to the open channel the specifics of your issue, and hopefully someone may respond. I myself am back and forth from my computer today so not generally here for support, unfortunately
<Ossido> if I move the mouse, or press a key, instead of recovering immediately, the screen stays black (my screensaver is a blank screen)
<Ossido> and stays black for about 5-10 seconds
<Ossido> this happens every time
<Ossido> after that, about half of the times even when I get back my screen, the system remains unresponsive for another 5-10 seconds
<Ossido> showing no mouse cursor
<Ossido> and doesn't respond to keyboard actions
<Ossido> This is the problem that I can easily describe
<Ossido> other than that, it seems to me that is is also generally slower, but this is just a feel
<Ossido> it started about one week ago, but I have been very buisy and I am looking into it only now
<Ossido> I haven't done anything special other than installing the usual updates suggested to me by the system
<Ossido> I am running 20.04
<Ossido> no
<Ossido> 12.04
<Ossido> any ideas of what might have happened?
<Ossido> also, how do I get to the chronology of the updates that I have installed?
<Ossido> so, updates that I have installed in the time-window during which the problem developed are: some nvidia updates, mysql updates, chromium updates and linux header updates
<Ossido> mysql and chrome should be irrelevant here
<rberg> you can look at /var/log/dpkg to see a list of what has been installed/ upgraded and when
<Ossido> yes, I got that
<Ossido> and, if it has been something that I have installed, it's either the nvidia update (likely) or the linux headers
<Ossido> how can I test where the problem is?
<genii> Ossido: There is a comprehensive list of all changes to be found for Precise at: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/precise-changes/
<genii> Ossido: If you know the exact previous version number of a package you can downgrade that specific one like: sudo apt-get install packagename=exact-version
<Ossido> but I don't know what package caused the problem, or even if it was caused by one of these updates
<Ossido> should I try to revert the nvidia updates? I am always fearful to touch those
<Ossido> the "additional drivers" tool shows me 4 installed nvidia drivers: 304, 311[recommended], 304-updates, 311-updates
<Ossido> the one in use is 331-updates
<Ossido> oops, orry, it was 331 everywhere, not 311
<niolin> how can execute X application (such as xclock) as a different user?  I opened xterm, and loggind as a different user using 'su seconduser'.  Now, when I try running xclock, I am getting "Error: Can't open display: :0".  I know there were alot of fixes for this issue when using ssh, but my case is a bit different.
<genii> niolin: sudo xhost +    .. su -l username   .. xclock    when done, log out username then: sudo xhost -
<junior> hi
<klew> does anyone have any experience with kUbuntu on super high resolution screens? (13" 2560x1440 or 3200x1800)
<klew> how well does kUbuntu cope with "scaling" and stuff?
<pietro10> Hi. All GTK+ apps except firefox-trunk for some reason are not rendering fonts properly, even though gtk[23]-engines-oxygen is set. How do I fix this? Thanks.
<fkm> Hi there. I don't know, if this question is better suited for #kde, so tell me, if I should ask there. I would like to know, where Dolphin stores the settings for its Samba shares (http://wstaw.org/m/2014/02/08/plasma-desktopVr1995.png). I couldn't find the directory ("Public") in smb.conf :-\
<valorie> fkm, maybe try in ~/.config
<valorie> most settings are in ~/.kde
<fkm> Ok. Thank you valorie! I'll check :-)
<qdata> take a look at .local/share/user-places.xbel
<fkm> qdata: Unfortunately user-places only contains an entry relating to Bluetooth. But still, thank you. Another directory to search through :-)
<pietro10> if not you could ask #kde
<qdata> it has my shares when I created icons on the left of Dolphin, it has them listed as "desktop bookmarks"
<qdata> it's the storage for "Places"
<genii> This question was asked not long ago, let me see if i can find the location in my logs
<fkm> The problem is, that the shares don't really work. Although the shares are visible they are not accessible (neither anonymous nor with the user credentials) and I don't like fiddling around config files as long as I don't see the entry in question.
<fkm> Thank you genii!
<genii> fkm: Dolphin should have put them in /var/lib/samba/usershare
<genii> ( according to apachelogger )
<fkm> genii: You are my hero! :-D Thank you very much!
<genii> fkm: You're welcome :)
<qdata> oh, ok - that makes sense, I was thinking about access from Dolphin to remote shares, not sharing things locally out to others
<fkm> qdata: Yeah. Google thought the same thing, when I tried to search for a solution before :-) But with the usershare as a base, I already found a nice post which will probably help me solve the thing :-D
 * fkm <- optimist
<pietro10> Hi. All GTK+ apps except firefox-trunk for some reason are not rendering fonts properly, even though gtk[23]-engines-oxygen is set. How do I fix this? Thanks.
<vielso> what can I do to unmount nfs partition?  My nfs server went down, and now I cannot unmount it.  I tried 'umount -f /mnt/nfs' and 'umount -l -f /mnt/nfs' but both of them hang
<fkm> Tataaaaaaa :-D https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?63546-Samba-Dolphin-GUI-no-pass
<fkm> If ever someone wants to share a directory via Dolphin and cannot access the directory. There's the problem :-)
<fkm> Thanks again to genii, valorie, and qdata!
<fkm> Just to be on the save side, I'll try it on my netbook as I've done a lot of fiddling around on this machine.
<fkm> Aaah :-) Now I can die in peace ;-D
#kubuntu 2014-02-09
<pietro10> Hi. All GTK+ apps except firefox-trunk for some reason are not rendering fonts properly, even though gtk[23]-engines-oxygen is set. How do I fix this? Thanks.
<f378> Hi, i modified text in sudo kate/etc/dhcp/dhclient. conf, and now i can t use internet. Could you let me have file with default settings? Thank y Regards
<f378> fabiop378@gmail.com
<zack_> hello
<zack_> hello
<blackworm> hey zack
<blackworm> I'm here
<blackworm> whats up?
<zack_> i want to make a proxy server
<zack_> blackworm_: can you help
<blackworm> You want to make a proxy server? I'm asking cause usually you just want to connect via a proxy
<zack_> no i want to make one cuz im kinda parinoid
<blackworm> right, thats what I was thinking
<blackworm> you want to be gaured and annon right?
<zack_> ok well i actualy have xubuntu
<blackworm> it's fine
<blackworm> doesn't matter for this convo
<blackworm> OS aside
<blackworm> it's more what you want
<zack_> ok cool well can you help me i just want somthing simple
<blackworm> if you want to make a proxy server, that means setting up a service for other people to access to help mask their connections
<blackworm> if you are paranoid, you are wanting to mask your own self, yeah?
<zack_> yea
<blackworm> Do you know about Tor?
<blackworm> if you google Tor you can get a simple thing to help you take first steps.
<zack_> kinda i didnt like i dont want to download and if i have to i want somthing small
<zack_> i be back soon
<blackworm> I'll still be here
<blackworm> Maybe you should be more specific about what you need to keep annon
<blackworm> the simplest way though zack is to use socks.
<blackworm> it's piece of mind, but really just a regional block, not a full annon service
<blackworm> for a great annon proxy you'd have to have a sock connect through an uncentralized network and out from a proxy
<blackworm> but even still that'd be traceable in high escalation issues
<zack_> hay
<zack_> i was afk
<zack_> whats socks
<zack_> hello
<zack_> ?
<zack_> blackworm_, i was afk
 * genii makes more coffee and observes
<zack_> ok
<zack_> so whats socks
<zack_> hello
<zack_> #hacking
<zack_> blackworm_: u still here
<zack_> #def
<blackworm> hey
<blackworm> sorry
<blackworm> google socks
<blackworm> socks
<zack_> its cool
<zack_> ok
<blackworm> like proxy for your browser
<blackworm> it's just a port for you to transfer through
<zack_> do i have to download
<blackworm> nope
<zack_> cool
<blackworm> like what you think of proxy
<blackworm> it's the same, sorta
<zack_> what so i google
<blackworm> one sec I'll make a little walk through
<zack_> https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=socks&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8     -i got this
<blackworm> those you buy
<zack_> i know lol
<blackworm> what are you trying to do?
<blackworm> it's always easier to have an answer when you know what you want the outcome to be
<zack_> honistly you wont help me if i say
<blackworm> if you are like, say trying to change your region for netflix, or get a time stamp for a differnt est then proxy and socks are good
<zack_> ok
<zack_> will you help me if i tell you
 * genii sips his coffee
<blackworm> sure, but first tip would be to start a query with me.
<zack_> ok
<zack_> query me
<zack_> blackworm_: you there
<naftilos76> Hi everyone, i deleted an IMAP email account recently created in kmail. That account is of course handled by akonadi so my question is whether all email data is permanently deleted once i delete the email account. I know that the data is still 100% on the server. I just need to know whether the data is deleted on the client side (me).
<Criogenity> buongiorno a tutti
<Criogenity> nessuno online?
<Unit193> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<melkor> How do I configure an email account in kmail?
<melkor> When I use the account wizard, it just hangs...oh now it crashed.
<pietro10> Hi. On KDE, all GTK+ apps except firefox-trunk for some reason are not rendering fonts properly, even though gtk[23]-engines-oxygen is set. How do I fix this? Thanks.
<ZzyZzyXX> hey
<ZzyZzyXX> I'm having a load of difficulty installing ku alongside windows 7
<ZzyZzyXX> It seems to install right, but then It messes up and just keeps on booting into windows 7
<ZzyZzyXX> theres a nice little "Kubuntu" option in my Boot menu which I gather is the proper EFI plugin
<ZzyZzyXX> but it does nothing
<ZzyZzyXX> :/
<ZzyZzyXX> I've never had this kind of issue with my desktop, then again it was made in 2005
<ZzyZzyXX> I haven't messed with anything even remotely EFI like since my old iMac G3
<ZzyZzyXX> Isn't there a nice convenient boot repair option like good old windows?
<ZzyZzyXX> GFD haha I got the Kubuntu EFI window to come up now windows 7 is gone
<sidewinder9000> I fixed it
<sidewinder9000> :D
<sidewinder9000> I did a Boot-Repair in Kubuntu, then I did sudo update-grub and now I can see my windows again :D
<sidewinder9000> I kept trying debian stuf
<floeschie> Hey there, I'm trying to setup my KOrganizer to use an IMAP folder fomr KMail as Calendar resource. The steps described in the official documentation (http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdepim/korganizer/managing-data.html) don't work for me, as I do not have a "Groupware" tab in my "Misc" settings of my IMAP resource. Any hints?
<floeschie> KMail 4 btw
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ghostcube> o/
<floeschie> Anyone using "Calendar on IMAP Server via KMail" feature in Korganizer?
 * jackyalcine f
 * jackyalcine is listening to ♫ Raise Your Weapon - Madeon Extended Remix ♫ by deadmau5 from album Raise Your Weapon on spotify
<melkor> I would like something similar to a dock, the panel at the bottom is close, but I cannot start applications from it. I have to go through the application launcher and navigate a bunch of programs. I want to set my main programs someplace easily accessible.
<BluesKaj> melkor, do you mean the kicker/Kmenu?
<BluesKaj> you can open the panel by clicking on the littlecashew icon on the far right , choose add widgets then type in quicklaunch , then you can drag apps from the kmenu into the launcher
<BluesKaj> melkor,^
<BluesKaj> that's one method
<melkor> Okay I made a panel, and added icons to a quick launcher. It is really tough to configure some of this stuff. Such as I dropped a firefox outside of the quick launch and now it is stuck on the panel and I cannot really move it.
<qdata> if the widgets are unlocked, and you click the cashew on the right when you move the cursor to the left across the panel when you get over what you want to move you will see a 4 arrow pattern
<qdata> when you see that pattern click and hold to drag
<melkor> Okay, it didn't seem to work the first time I hovered over it.
<qdata> it's tricky, if you move the cursor upwards too far out of the panel you lose focus and have to go back and click the cashew again
<melkor> Okay, and where do I drag it to if I want to remvoe it?
<melkor> Oh, I see the x removes it.
<qdata> yeah, the x in the upper right corner of the tab that appears above
<melkor> I have an autohide panel, is it possible to make the panel not take up the whole edge of the screen?
<qdata> not certain what you mean, but when you click on the cashew you should see the widget bar pop up, and between that and the panel you should see some sliders
<qdata> you can slide those back and forth to set the panel width
<melkor> Excellent, I did not realize those were sliders.
<melkor> And lastly, can I change the color/background of the panels?
<qdata> that has to do with the plasma theme
<qdata> never tried changing colors myselfm but look in system settings under (I think) workspace appearance -> desktop theme and use the details tab at the top
<melkor> Yeah, it looks like I have to have all of the panels the same. This works okay for now though. Thanks for the info.
<qdata> if you switch the kick start menu to 'classic' it's easy to add things to the panel as all you have to do is select what you want by hovering and right click - then you get three choices of where to put it - one choice is the panel
<qdata> you'll get add to favorites, add to desktop, and add to panel
<junior> hey
<junior> can someone please explain to me the point  of registering on the servers/
<junior> ?
<RishJ> junior: registering what on server?
<BluesKaj> junior, to keep your nick if you want
<junior> yeah
<junior> does it offer any ip cloaking?
<junior> Thats really what I'm concerned about
<ovrflw0x> hey junior what you talkinn about cloaks?
<BluesKaj> junior, join #freenode chat and ask for a cloak
<ovrflw0x> hello simion314
<novakitty_> I haven't messed with joysticks in Kubuntu before, and I'm running a virtual machine.  js0 is "VMWare Virtual USB Mouse", and js1 is my xbox 360 controller.  Tests and calibration seem to work right but the FCEUX emulator is waiting on js0 for input I think.  Is there a way to swap the controllers js0 and js1?
<geoffrey> hello guys
<varaug> Hi all, mounted my second HDD (kubuntu with encrypted home directory) and followed some instructions to mount the encrypted partition, but all the files names still look encrypted, help?
<varaug> found better instructions, solved now :)
<xforks> Anyone but me playing with 14.4a version?
<MlostEvilRoey> hello
<MlostEvilRoey> What happened to my "Leave" menu?  I no longer see a Sleep option there.
<Gezeitenwurm> Hello community. I can't find the folder for outgoing mails in KMail. Can anybody help?
<xforks> Gezeitenwurm, can you see the local directory listing above?
<Gezeitenwurm> xfork, I found it. I thought every account has it's own folder for outgoing mail. Thank you.
<xforks> keine probleme :)
<przemek_> hello Guys do you know maybe how long dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda command will take on 2TB 7200.14
<przemek_> i have problem with raid megadata left on disk and know have problem with installing the 12.04.03
<BluesKaj> przemek_, the dd command for a 2TB drive will a long time, not sure exactly but from what I've heard i could take days, even.
<BluesKaj> take a long time
<naftilos76> Hi everyone, i have just setup a kmail imap account on a fresh install of kubuntu 13.10. The data that needs to be downloaded is huge (about 4-5GBytes). I was wondering if there was a way to force kmail to download everything  including attachments. I can see that akonadi is syncing for a while then stops then starts again. I searched for the path where the data is saved which obviously is ~/.local/share/akonadi/file_db_data/.  However i can't say that
<naftilos76>  i can see too much of data been saved at that location meaning that kmail takes too long to finaly download everything including attachments. Is there a specific way to force it to start downloading attachments as well so that it can reach a point of being able to be offline while all data including attachments will be available?
<przemek_> BluesKaj: thank you dude
<BluesKaj> przemek_, do some research on google or ask in ##linux, those guys can give you a quick answer
<razeak> hi
<razeak> hi
<BluesKaj> hi razeak
<|Frodo|> hello! I want to buy a new PC for use with kubuntu. are there negative (or also positive) experiences with the Richland-APU from AMD? I am specially interrested in the graphic compatibility.
<naftilos76> Is kmail a hopeless case?
<BluesKaj> |Frodo|, it's my experience that nvidia graphics are easier to setup, as long as the gpu isn't one of those high end gamer cards, but even those are easily fixed if you have any problems.ATI/AMD graphics are hit and miss on kubuntu
<przemek_> BluesKaj: thx :)
<|Frodo|> BluesKaj: ok, the AMD Richland-APU has a ATI-graphic card onboard. then I should choose another CPU? which one would you prefer?
<BluesKaj> |Frodo|, the cpu is fine , it's the gpu/graphics drivers that are a gamble
<BluesKaj> the ati graphics that is
<|Frodo|> BluesKaj: yes, but with Richland you get CPU & GPU together. ok, I can buy additionally a seperate graphic card. but is there a good CPU without ATI graphic onboard?
<BluesKaj> I have amd cpus on 2 machines with nviida graphics and they work just fine
<BluesKaj> |Frodo|, that's up to you to do the research, we don't recommend which pcs to buy, we just advise you what to avoid and what hardware to include on a pc
<BluesKaj> my experience with intel cpus and graphics have been very positive so far
<BluesKaj> |Frodo|, a lot depends on how you want to use the pc.
<|Frodo|> BluesKaj: I certainly don't want a full components list for my new PC. you said, you use AMD cpus on 2 PCs. which cpu do you use there? do it has graphic onboard or do you use a seperate graphic card?
<roadkill> |Frodo|: There exist AMD CPUs without a GPU onboard. Athlon and Phenom, for example.
<roadkill> Athlon was carried over to the FM2 and FM2+ socket as A series CPUs without a GPU.
<BluesKaj> |Frodo|, sorry for the delay. My pcs both have nvidia gpus on the motherboard, but I installed nvidia 8400gs pci cards for wifes gamer pc and our HTPC media server which needed a DPI to HDMI connection. The onboard gpu only had a VGA connection available
<|Frodo|> BluesKaj & roadkill: thx for your replys. I will not need very high graphic performance, the PC will be used for office, web and video-films. no advanced gaming. so I thougt, a APU would be a good enough, cheap idea...
<melkor> Dragon player won't show any video for me. Just the equalizer.
<revel32> hi all
<BluesKaj> |Frodo|, ok good luck with your search for a pc , most newer pcs offer much better video performance and hardware than my older desktops had when I bought them 5 yrs ago, but keep in mind that ati graphics are still hit and miss on linux
<Caucasian> Hi2All
<BluesKaj> melkor, try vlc
<Caucasian> guys, can u say, where the plasmoid javascript libs are located?
<BluesKaj> melkor, also make sure you have kubuntu-restricted extras installed, if you are playing a DRM dvd then you'll need to download libdvdcss from videolan
<BluesKaj> kubuntu-restricted-extras , that is
<melkor> BluesKaj: thanks. I did see your response because I had moved onto vlc and was watching the movie.
<zack_> #xubuntu
<zack_> blackworm
<zack_> blackworm_: sup
<zack_> hello
<zack_> #ubuntu
<lordievader> Good evening.
<m_tadeu> is there a nice app for home design? like designing rooms, put couches, windows, doors, etc?
<monkeyjuice> http://www.sweethome3d.com/ m_tadeu
<xforks> Monkeyjuice, i'm always amazed with the diversity of software for linux :) Never thought there'd be anything like THAT :p
<PaulChain> question guys, I have a new laptop that has the ati 8400 intergrated graphics and when I play wow I only get like a max of 15 fps with the ati drivers installed but my old laptop can play wow with like 30 fps
<candace> can anyone familiar with kernels answer a q for me
<mansoor> Hello friends
<mansoor> I am  currently running Ubuntu 14.04 Alpha, how do I install Kubuntu 14.04?
<mansoor> anybody here?
<mansoor> i see kubuntu-desktop 1.293 on the software center
<mansoor> which KDE version is this?
<mansoor> guys
<mansoor> What KDE version is the kubuntu-desktop 1.293 meta package on ubuntu?
<mansoor> is kubuntu dead?
<mansoor> KUBUNTU IS DEAD :(*
<mansoor> back to windows for me
<pietro10> Hi. On KDE, all GTK+ apps except firefox-trunk for some reason are not rendering fonts properly, even though gtk[23]-engines-oxygen is set. How do I fix this? Thanks.
#kubuntu 2015-02-02
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<mkesani> hello
<lordievader> Hey mkesani
<mkesani> what kind of craziness is going on in the world
<mkesani> hello out there
<mkesani> helloooooo
<valorie> hi mkesani, how can we help?
<mkesani> oh, just first time talking. never used irc before
<valorie> ok - this is a help channel
<mkesani> ok sorry will sign out
<valorie> for chit-chat, please /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<valorie> no need to sign out
<mkesani> help for what by the way
<valorie> questions, problems, information
<valorie> we have all kinds of helpful things for common questions
<johnn> installed kubuntu 14.10 today i get this error in  about:addons page in firefox
<johnn> An error occurred during a connection to services.addons.mozilla.org. Peer's Certificate has been revoked. (Error code: sec_error_revoked_certificate)
<johnn> kubuntu 64 bit plasma tech preview
<jamil_1> hi al
<lordievader> Hey jamil_1
<jamil_1> I am booting my laptop using live usb.
<jamil_1> When I try to copy data from laptop to portable harddrive (ntfs) ram usage keeps going up
<jamil_1> until the system is freezed and I get error: task xyz blocked for more than 120 seconds
<jamil_1> and at that point I have to restart the laptop
<lordievader> jamil_1: That makes sense, the linux kernel rather writes to ram and then to disk. To make data copying faster.
<lordievader> jamil_1: However it shouldn't freeze...
<jamil_1> lordievader: so can I make it write directly to the external disk ? or put limit on cache size ?
<jamil_1> lordievader: If I copy 1 gb file, as per top, free ram decreases from 2 gig to around 1.2 gigs
<lordievader> jamil_1: I don't think cp has options for that.
<jamil_1> lordievader: may be mount command have such options ?
<lordievader> Perhaps, the actual problem is ntfs, it probably still is fuse.
<jamil_1> lordievader: there is sync option in mount.  will it help ?
<jamil_1> lordievader: also there is flush option
<johnn> installed kubuntu 14.10 today i get this error in  about:addons page in firefox, "An error occurred during a connection to services.addons.mozilla.org. Peer's Certificate has been revoked. (Error code: sec_error_revoked_certificate) "
<valorie> johnn: is it connecting to other websites?
<johnn> yep it does,
<johnn> it connects to addons page manually
<valorie> so that seems like not a kubuntu problem, but a problem with mozilla.org
<valorie> if they have a revoked cert, someone in their sysadmin team isn't paying attention
<phiscribe> jamil_1 i wonder if swapiness set to zero would do anything
<valorie> and that could be a heartbleed vuln.
<lordievader> jamil_1: ntfs is necessary?
<johnn> ya i checked digitcert page too it said somrthing similar
<valorie> well then nothing to do with kubuntu
<johnn> it said i had to replace the certificate
<johnn> understood i will try in firefox channel for help...
<jamil_1> lordievader: I have only one external drive and it is ntfs, so yes
<valorie> good luck, johnn
<johnn> hi valorie looks like a general issue which should be solved soon by mozilla thanks for help https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1044633
<lordievader> jamil_1: Is it one big file, or multiple small ones?
<jamil_1> lordievader: I am trying to create image of a parition using dd and write it into external drive. not sure if this qualifies as one big file
<jamil_1> lordievader: I used to boot from this parition but now it refuses to boot. From live, dmesg shows error that "No journal found"
<valorie> good to hear, johnn
<lordievader> jamil_1: Sounds like a broken fs. And yes, that is one big file.
<jamil_1> lordievader: any chance I could recover it ?
<lordievader> e2fsck might help.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<interima> Hi, "lspci -k | grep VGA -A2"  shows me "driver in use: nvidia" but "glxinfo | grep OpenGL" shows "Gallium 0.4,   3.0 Mesa 10.5.0-devel"
<BluesKaj> interima, version string with glxinfo | grep OpenGL ?
<interima> BluesKaj: 3.0 Mesa 10.5.0-devel
<BluesKaj> interima, just to confirm ,  lspci -knn | egrep -A 3 'VGA|3D'
<interima> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/FXxU0wLz
<interima> BluesKaj: i will try to reinstall driver
<BluesKaj> interima, seems the kernel driver is nvidia and the Zotac graphics card has the nvidia gpu
<BluesKaj> ointer open system settings and check diver manager
<BluesKaj> interima,^
<BluesKaj> you may not need to reinstall the driver
<interima> BluesKaj: http://i60.tinypic.com/1695g83.png
<BluesKaj> interima, ok , check the box beside the first driver which is the 340 recommended driver, then click apply.. guess it needs to be installed properly after all
<interima> BluesKaj: but driver in use is 343. i installed it from nvidia site
<interima> BluesKaj: and it work correct before i upgrade system by "apt-get upgrade"
<BluesKaj> interima, why, it's not going stay stable for long since the next nvidia upgrade will break your system, those proprietary drivers aren't well supported
<BluesKaj> the 340 driver works very wel, just because the 343 is newer doen't mean it's better
<interima> BluesKaj: you told me do that
<interima> BluesKaj: because this drivers don't work on my 14.04
<interima> BluesKaj: you say that i must upgrade to 14.10 and i did
<interima> BluesKaj: next you told me install 340 from ubuntu repo
<interima> BluesKaj: i did. but it didn't work
<BluesKaj> yes and use the recommended driver...only use the website driver if nothing else works
<interima> BluesKaj: next you say download and install drivers from nvidia. i did and that not working. you told that i must use xserver reconfigure. and after this everything start working
<interima> BluesKaj: yesterday i upgrade system and driver now broken
<interima> BluesKaj: must i remove nvidia 434 first?
<interima> BluesKaj: 343*
<BluesKaj> interima, yes now you need to go back to the 340 recommended driver , it's been fixed for the nvidia 750
<BluesKaj> the 343 should automatically be removed when you install the 340 recommended driver
<archetech> vivid kde5   can't resize-drag windows   and stuck in upper left corner
<BluesKaj> archetech, well it's a dev OS , ask in #ubuntu+1 about vivid
<archetech> its a kubuntu release  but thks for the irc tip
<BluesKaj> yes , but #ubuntu+1 supports all flavours, archetech
<archetech> that chan topic looks like its appropo
<BluesKaj> archetech, you can also let the devs know in #kubuntu-dev since it's also a plasma thin
<BluesKaj> thing
<interima> BluesKaj: i did what tou told me. now i haven't anything.  output of "glxinfo | grep OpenGL"  the same. but now i nvidia-settings show me nothing also there is no nvidia driver in use
<BluesKaj> open the driver manager
<interima> http://i58.tinypic.com/2wga9vm.png
<BluesKaj> interima, do your desktop effects work ok, is your composting set to OpenGL3.1 and Qt graphics set to raster? etc etc
<BluesKaj> interima, seems you're using the 340 driver, and if everything works as it's supposed to then you're ok
<interima> BluesKaj: every app that use to check opengl say me that i have mesa driver, i can't even run steam
<BluesKaj> what about opengl in system settings desktop effects , are they set up?
<BluesKaj> system, settings>advanced>composting type and Qt graphics system
<interima> BluesKaj: comp. type - XRender. Qt graphics system - Native
<BluesKaj> no opengl available in the drop down ?
<interima> BluesKaj: opengl 3.1 but when i use it i have note that some effects cant be loaded
<interima> BluesKaj: cause they require opengl
<archetech> kwin went awol   fixed
<BluesKaj> interima, we normally don't recommend ppas for software, but in your case the the nvidia gtx750 seems to have difficulty with the recommended drivers =, therefor eyou might wanrt to try xorg-xedgers ppa here to install and try different drivers that might work. Scroll down down and click on "Technical details about this PPA", https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Nexia> Hi, can I have some help with my wireless card/driver? I have a dual boot installation, and although my home intaernet broadband connection is quite slow/terrible, it works ok in Windows.
<interima> BluesKaj: so i will try to install 346 from official site
<Nexia> In my Kubuntu 14.10 installation though, I get randomly disconnected I'd say frequently now :/  I don't know what's going on tbh, sometimes it stays online for a long time, and sometimes just goes away (this is while other home network users say the connection works fine for them)
<Nexia> Here's the return from 'sudo lshw -C network'  https://ghostbin.com/paste/hwggy/raw
<BluesKaj> inetpro, "official site" do you mean the nvidia site ?
<BluesKaj> Nexia, have you seen this ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/327268/ralink-rt5390-driver-problem
<Nexia> I saw similar steps on another page, but I wasn't sure
<Nexia> BluesKaj: besides, the download link is 404
 * Nexia doesn't want to make a ubuntu forum account just to download the files from this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2160399
<Nexia> BluesKaj: I will make an account however, if you think it's a reasonable solution in line with my kernel/version of Kubuntu
<Nexia> cuz that looks old.
<BluesKaj> Nexia, never mind , it looks old , probly outdated
<Nexia> ><
<hateball> If you have the misfortune of having Realtek it's probably cheaper in the end to replace the chipset
<hateball> In the way that you do not damage things from going into a fit of rage
<BluesKaj> Nexia, I had a Ralink dongle and it was very unstable, it would break with updates and upgrades , very frustrating chip
 * hateball has various scripts to reload modules and so on, on the machines where he has yet to replace these foul chipsets
<Nexia> I have it in a laptop :s
<hateball> Depending on the model that's not usually a problem to replace
<hateball> I've thrown 2 realtek dongles this past week alone :|
<BluesKaj> actually Wicd worked better than NM with the Ralink iirc
<Nexia> lol, it disconnected randomly AGAIN.
<hateball> Disassembling a modern laptop is usually rather simple, the problem can be if only certain chipsets are whitelisted in BIOS
<hateball> Nexia: do you see anything when running "dmesg" ?
<Nexia> I re-connected just in time to prevent my connection to freenode being ruined.
<kubu_> exodus
<Nexia> hateball: terribly long return
<Nexia> beyond my scrollback in konsole
<kubu_> ciao
<kubu_> !list
<ubottu> kubu_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hateball> Nexia: well yes, but the recent stuff
<hateball> Nexia: it should spit out wifi-related things if you get reconnections
<BluesKaj> Nexia, have you tried Wicd?
<BluesKaj> !wicd
<Nexia> not yet
<BluesKaj> !info WICD
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.2.4-4.1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 4 kB, installed size 46 kB
<BluesKaj> Nexia,^
<Nexia> I just have a feeling it won't solve the problem, but I very well might be wrong
<Nexia> hateball: https://ghostbin.com/paste/6evh3/raw
<BluesKaj> Nexia, my experience with Ralink and Wicd was more positive than NM
<Nexia> ah I see
<BluesKaj> Nexia, it's worth a try
<hateball> latest driver for RT5390 on mediateks own site is from 2011 -_-
<Nexia> BluesKaj: would it make sense along the same lines to say,  that my  additional internet disconnections (not network disconnect) while I play games/skype are related to this problem?
<hateball> speeds slowing to a crawl is what usually happens for me, reassociate with AP and it's fine again
<Nexia> I would first go to blame my ISP instead of driver about the internet disconnects
<Nexia> it happens on some days, with Windows..but right now it's so annoying I feel maybe it's related to the first problem with the driver idk :/
<Nexia> BluesKaj, alright, I'll attempt that then
<BluesKaj> Nexia, that poses a different question..isolate the ISP problem first before trying anything else
<Nexia> oh, that's just about the random disconnects from the internet (NOT wireless network disconnects)
<BluesKaj> Nexia, where are you?
<Nexia> BluesKaj: asia,india
<BluesKaj> ok
<Nexia> but about the problem I asked help with first, the wireless NETWORK disconnects randomly
<BluesKaj> well then wicd is worth a try , if it doesn't work you can always remove it
<Nexia> but when I ask other (windows) users on the same home network as me if it's working or not, they say it's working perfectly at the exact instance
<Nexia> alright, thanks
<hateball> Nexia: if you decide to replace the chip, this is a nice choice http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/wireless-products/centrino-advanced-n-6235.html
<hateball> Intel <3
<hateball> it shouldnt be too expensive either since the 7260 is the current nice thing
<Nexia> heh, well noted
<Nexia> at least I'll make sure not to buy a new PC with realtek if I have to
<hateball> That's always a nice choice
<Nexia> in the future
<hateball> altho RT5390 looks like it is ralink, but seems mediatek bought both realtek and ralink then I guess
<hateball> Broadcom used to be equally awful but these days they tend to work well enough imo
<BluesKaj> yeah , I have a BCM4313 on the laptop and it's fine ..even works well on kubuntu 15.04
<Nexia> BluesKaj: I just realized- wicd has no support for VPN connections...and I use a PPTP VPN connection when I need it frequently (especially when I connect to IRC networks EsperNet which don't offer vhosts)
<Nexia> :/
<BluesKaj> Nexia, really no vpn support..bummer, sorry about that :/
<Indian347> I have a mint box (lenovo S10E) when updating I have lost the ability to use my broadcom wifi. I have re installed it but still says disabled any ideas?
<BluesKaj> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Indian347> thank you
<Nexia> BluesKaj, do you think this could be solved in the next version of Kubuntu? :/
<Nexia> 15.04, perhaps it might be more updated with my card's drivers?
<Nexia> I'll be updating to that when it comes out (because of plasma 5) for sure.
<BluesKaj> Nexia, best to ask that in #kubuntu-devel
<Nexia> uff, well thanks for all the help :)
<Nexia> I suppose I'll boot into Windows for now..
<BluesKaj> nescius, have a little patience with devs ...it might take a while for a reply
<BluesKaj> oops wrong nick ..the guy left
<nescius> BluesKaj: thats fine, the devs are responding on most bugreports I've posted, but thanks for encuragement :)
<BluesKaj> nescius, sorry the post was meant for a user who left about 2 secs before I hit enter
<nescius> I know, I red the thing, poor Nexia :(
<BluesKaj> yeah, crappy wifi chip and isp methinks
<paulovap> anyone testing 15.04 had wireless icon in system tray stop working?
<Lynoure> paulovap: I think there is usually a separate channel for the unreleased version
<Lynoure> #kubuntu+1 or something, cannot remember
<BluesKaj> paulovap, yes , until the last upgrade
<paulovap> Lynoure: thank you!
<BluesKaj> #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> supports all flavours of 15.04
<paulovap> thanks. I ll ask there
<BluesKaj> aand kubuntu is still considered a flavour ...for now
<paulovap> BluesKaj: for now?
<BluesKaj> wait til wayland become default , then the split will become more real IMO
<paulovap> more two years until that i think.
<paulovap> BluesKaj: btw know any workaround for that issue i mentioned?
<BluesKaj> paulovap, have you done a dist-upgrade lately ?
<paulovap> BluesKaj: just a upgrade today. No dist-upgrade
<Lynoure> wayland is becoming default on Kubuntu? or on Ubuntu?
 * Lynoure has been living in a(n oil) barrel
<BluesKaj> paulovap, well give it a try
<BluesKaj> kubuntu ..rumours have it as an option in 15.04 and default on 15.10, Lynoure
<paulovap> BluesKaj: i will. Thanks
<Lynoure> I currently would not mind more division between Canonical and Kubuntu, given current Canonical patch acceptance policies.
<BluesKaj> xwayland is already available in the repos, but i haven't met too many brave enough to run it yet ...some guys were discussing bugs about it in #ubuntu+1
<Walex> Lynoure: that's a weird sentiment to have as to being both Ubuntu and not Ubuntu :-)
<Lynoure> Walex: I'm weird. But mostly floss.
<Lynoure> I mean the Contributor Agreement stuff.
<Walex> Lynoure: sure, and that's a key part of being Ubuntu. By decision of those who have funded and developed Ubuntu and own the trademark.
<Walex> Lynoure: so it seems a bit weird to be to want to be Kubuntu but not Ubuntu :-)
<Walex> the alternative would be to be the KDE flavour of MINT for example.
<Lynoure> Walex: some of them... I don't think most people who contributed work towards Ubuntu were even asked.
<Lynoure> Walex: I got fond of Kubuntu before there was the CLA... it would be weird to stop. But yes, eventually might go for some other Debian derivate, or even back to the mothership.
<Walex> Lynoure: but it is good for many to have a proper Kubuntu. And the CLA, for patches, is not that grievous.
<Lynoure> Walex: it makes contribution impossible for many who are employed by other IT companies, unfortunately.
<diego___> Greetings Kubuntuans, I found a bug that I have in the LaunchPad.
<diego___> While I noticed the fix has been committed, I didn't know how to get it for myself.
<diego___> Any help will be much appreciated.
<diego___> The bug is found here https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1384512
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1384512 in Projet OpenGL "Plasma 5 frequent screen freezes" [Undecided,New]
<lordievader> diego___: What version of plasma are you running?
<shallwe> hi guys
<shallwe> i installed the last version kde 5, from jan 2015, from kde pages, i guess its kutuntu 14.10, and all works, but some visuals fail, like dolphin. The theme doesnt work on it.
<shallwe> is it a bug?
<diego___> lordievader: I'm using plasma 5
<lordievader> diego___: I know but what version?
<diego___> Oh- hold on.  I need to check.
<shallwe> :( i get plasma 5.2, i guess its beta right?
<shallwe> desktop crash all the time
<lordievader> shallwe: Plasma 5.2 in Vivid is stable. Are you running 5.2.0?
<shallwe> lordievader: yes
<shallwe> i downloaded from kde website
<shallwe> firefox theme fail too
<shallwe> kontact too :(
<shallwe> wow i got
<shallwe> i change default theme and works :)
<lordievader> shallwe: That is stable. Why didn't you get them from a Kubuntu ppa?
<lordievader> Kubuntu-next was, I thought, for Utopic.
<shallwe> lordievader: i get from kde website. a link to kubuntu-plasma5-201501231117-i386.iso
<shallwe> but now i guess its working
<diego___> lordievader:  Excuse my rookieness, how do I find the version?
<lordievader> shallwe: Ah, that is the Kubuntu Plasma5 tech preview that one already has the PPA equiped.
<shallwe> lordievader: well hehe
<lordievader> diego___: apt-cache policy plasma-desktop
<shallwe> lordievader: and can i reverse it?
<shallwe> for a stable version or only downloading again?
<lordievader> shallwe: 5.2.0 is stable. And I think that one has 5.2.0
<shallwe> lordievader: hum ok. np i will try it, its for fun, not work :)
<shallwe> thanks man
<diego___> lordievader:  Oh, so that gives me
<diego___> Installed: 4:5.1.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa1
<diego___> So 5.1.1 right?
<lordievader> diego___: Ah, try running: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<shallwe> this kde is very fast, i love it :)
<lordievader> shallwe: Plasma5 is nice :)
<shallwe> yah :)
<diego___> lordievader: Mmph... After running dist-upgrade I still get the same version.
<lordievader> diego___: Is this Utopic or Vivid we are talking about?
<lordievader> diego___: lsb_release -a
<diego___> Oh, Utopic Unicorn.
<diego___> lordievader: Do you recommend going to Vivid?
<lordievader> diego___: No, Vivid is still in development.
<lordievader> diego___: 5.2.0 will probably come to the 14.10 ppa in the future.
<lordievader> And else in April you upgrade to Vivid ;)
<shallwe> is Tech Preview like an alpha, beta something?
<diego___> So for now, keep 5.1.1  to be safe...
<diego___> plasma
<lordievader> !plasma5
<ubottu> Kubuntu Plasma 5 is a tech preview. To test it out, see http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/daily-live/current/ . If you find a bug, you can also check it with kubuntu-ci images for latest builds.
<lordievader> shallwe: It is for testing.
<shallwe> lordievader: let me understand it, i can download kubuntu 14.10 kde 4, and after it, i will upgrade for plasma 5 with lines in console right?
<shallwe> some like udo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next ....
<lordievader> shallwe: Yes, but installing the Plasma5 tech preview does the same thing.
<shallwe> :(
<shallwe> and theres a version like 5.1 more stable than 5.2 ? plasma
<lordievader> shallwe: 5.2 is newer, has some more things added.
<shallwe> understand, ok i will keep it. its working for now :) ty
<lordievader> shallwe: No problem :)
<lordievader> shallwe: You could poke around in #kubuntu-devel for the state of the Utopic ppa.
<shallwe> ty msn :) i will try
<diego___> lordievader: thanks, could you recommend a reference to get familiar with Kubuntu?  I've been using it for a while, but still feel awkward asking for very basic questions.
<lordievader> diego___: Don't be afraid to ask questions ;) The Kubuntu/KDE is a very friendly community.
<lordievader> diego___: KDE also has an excellent wiki, available in many languages.
<wxl> hey does anyone know how to save a pdf as a lower quality in okular?
<Guest64024> Running Kubuntu daily vivid or 14.10 in Virtualbox results in a garbled screen - multi-colour mess. What settings should be changed?
<diego___> Thanks for the reassurance.  Have a good one.   And greetings from Mexico.
<JunkHunk> hello why Dragon Player won't play .ogv videos?? is not that format supposed to be the linux video format?
<lordievader> Guest64024: Likely something in VB. Virtual graphics is allways tricky.
<lordievader> JunkHunk: Didn't Dragon use gstreamer? Might be that that is missing a plugin.
<JunkHunk> oh
<JunkHunk> sudo apt-get install gstreamer?
<JunkHunk> nope
<JunkHunk> that didnt work
<lordievader> JunkHunk: No, one of the plugin packs.
<lordievader> But I am not even sure if Dragon uses Gstreamer.
<JunkHunk> the plugin packs?
<JunkHunk> I dont know either
<jkirby> I selected no profile in multimedia setting for my Logitec C310 webcam and now I cannot get the webcam to capture audio.  It shows up in the list under Multimedia, but it is grayed out. How do I get the system to re-enable the audio capture.
<lordievader> So before blindly installing things check taht.
<lordievader> that*
<JunkHunk> how?
<lordievader> It seems it can use different backends.
<lordievader> But I don't have Kubuntu infront of me, can't click around to look for it.
<JunkHunk> restricted-extras perhaps?
<lordievader> JunkHunk: kubuntu-restricted-extras rather.
<JunkHunk> but how come?
<JunkHunk> is not ogv the open source format?¿
<JunkHunk> I am puzzled
<lordievader> Got to go, sorry. I'm sure others will help you out.
<JunkHunk> lordievader evading
<JunkHunk> lol
<jkirby> Sound device is grayed out under audio hardware setup when I select the webcam under hardware. Not sure how to re-enable
<jkirby> Was working fine an hour ago
<JunkHunk> oh
<JunkHunk> sound?
<JunkHunk> you definetely need pulseaudio manager
<jkirby> Yes, sound
<JunkHunk> pavucontrol I think it is called
<JunkHunk> I didnt like the default soundsettingsmanager in kubuntu
<JunkHunk> so I installed this: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/pavucontrol/
<JunkHunk> hope that helps
<JunkHunk> how to install phonon-backend-vlc?
<JunkHunk> I found this page: https://projects.kde.org/projects/kdesupport/phonon/phonon-vlc/repository but I dont know how to install it
<JunkHunk> I installed git and used the git URL there...but I dont know whether it already install the backend in my system or just downloaded it
<JunkHunk> well at last I got the file and managed to untar it..
<JunkHunk> but no readme in
<JunkHunk> its a folder called phonon-vlc
<JunkHunk> and after sh initrepo.sh
<JunkHunk> I got a bunch of files and two folders
<JunkHunk> but no readme
<JunkHunk> how do I install this?
<genii> !info phonon-backend-vlc
<ubottu> phonon-backend-vlc (source: phonon-backend-vlc): Phonon VLC backend. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.80-0ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 96 kB, installed size 398 kB
<genii> JunkHunk: Why aren't ypu just installing it from the package manager?
<JunkHunk> numb
<JunkHunk> sometimes I am wicked
<JunkHunk> thanks for the tip
<genii> Hm
<hexch> HI, I am using k 14.10. I have dual screen, sometime I do turn off the second screen and when i turn it back on after couple of hours, my pc either frezze or I got crazy windows
<hexch> I am using open source amd driver from ubuntu
<hexch> can any one guide me what could be wrong?
#kubuntu 2015-02-03
<somekool> hey there, since I installed mysqld, akonadi's mysqld does not start anymore.. I dont get it, since it has the option skip_networking... why should they conflict ?
<somekool> anyone else got that issue ?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> good morning
<alvin> Great! Bluetooth is working again with the new updates. KDE can again see my adapter!
<valorie> good to hear, alvin
<TheOneRing> hi I try to build something using clang and I getinclude could not find load file: /usr/lib/llvm-3.5/share/llvm/cmake/LLVMExports.cmake  https://paste.kde.org/pwx8h4bd2
<gioans> #Kkubuntu
<gioans> hello
<gioans> i am a new kubuntu
<soee> hiho gioans
<gioans> soee: can you help me?
<lordievader> Hey gioans. o/
<lordievader> gioans: If you have problems, just ask ;)
<gioans> i want to burn mpg video in DVD, what i to do ?
<hateball> gioans: you mean burn it so you can watch on a regular DVD player?
<hateball> !info dvdstyler | gioans
<ubottu> gioans: dvdstyler (source: dvdstyler): cross platform DVD Authoring System for Video DVD Production. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.2-0ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 770 kB, installed size 2252 kB
<gioans> no, i can't use any soft of kubuntu, error
<ziabice_> hi! I've just upgraded to plasma 5.2 on ubuntu 14.10 and I have a problem with application style
<ziabice_> all qt5 apps are shown as gtk styled apps
<ziabice_> system settings doesn't work, and qtconfig isn't available
<ziabice_> is there a solution?
<ziabice_> "system setting doesn't work" means that I can't change the style with it
<ziabice_> all kde4/qt4 are perfectly styled
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<vimane> ~/quit
<lzxfly> sdf
<davee420> is there any secret to getting bluetooth and a2dp working together in kubuntu?
<Walex> davee420: it is a *secret* of course :-)
<davee420> yes, of c ourse it is.  lol
<Walex> davee420: but it usually "just works". Look towards the ALSA/PulseAudio configuration side.
<davee420> my issue is that i can get bluetooth to connect, but pandora does not play its audio over bluetooth.  i assume it is an issue with pulseaudio, am i missing a step?
<Walex> davee420: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Bluetooth_headset seems semi-sensible
<davee420> great, i shall take a look at it, thanks Walex
<Walex> davee420: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothPulseaudioTroubleshooting
<lfrlucas> Will kbuntu 14.04  receive kde 14.3 from kubuntu-ppa-backports?
<lfrlucas> *kde 4.14.3
<lord4163> 15.04 is a beauty guys, that's how I want to see a Linux distro.
<Walex> lfrlucas: IIRC there should be no need.
<lfrlucas> lord4163: What do you mean? Kde 5 is beautiful?
<lord4163> lfrlucas: Yes indeed :)
<lord4163> ubi-console-setup crashed exit code 141?
<lfrlucas> lord4163: Yeah, I agree. I' m using kde5 and I'm loving it
<lfrlucas> Walex: Why no need?
<lfrlucas> Anyone knows if the bug will be corrected on Kubuntu 14.04 ? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=271934
<ubottu> KDE bug 271934 in general "kded4 process grows on memory usage (possible leak)" [Normal,Resolved: upstream]
<lfrlucas> I'm suffering with this bug since several months ago. It seems that a solution has been already found.
<lfrlucas> For example I have a kubuntu-14.04  desktop with kdeinit4 using 800 Mb of RAM...
<lfrlucas> I need to logout periodically. This is annoying
<davee420> Thanks Walex, working now
<Walex> lfrlucas: no need because IIRC the policy is that for LTS there will be backports of KDE SC 4 in the main repos, not the PPA.
<Walex> lfrlucas: that 'kded4' has been around in various forms for a long time.
<Walex> lfrlucas: probably there have been several bugs of that sort.
<Walex> lfrlucas: it is not that difficult to write a 2-line script that restarts 'kded4' cleanly, even if it is annoying to have to do so.
<lfrlucas> Walex: Is it possible to restart kded4 without restart kde?
<lfrlucas> Walex: This bug 271934 is not directly related with kded4, although it affects it. It is related with polkit. It would be good to fix it for everyone using this LTS version
<davee420> lfrlucas: kde4 is kde
<ubottu> bug 271934 in Exaile "Copying from the information tab clears the playlits" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271934
<lfrlucas> ubottu: That is the wrong bug. I'm refering to "kded4 process grows on memory usage (possible leak)"
<Walex> lfrlucas: it is very easy to restart 'kded4', there are even online resources for that.
<lfrlucas> davee420: We are using Kubuntu 14.04 in our university lab. Since we do a lot of ssh, this bug is quite severe for us. The only solution is to migrate to opensuse, which already fixed it...
<davee420> ugh, that would suck, would hate to lose anyone to another distro... but alas, there is no way to restart the DE without restarting KDE... a DE is a DE
<davee420> I wonder if that bug exists in 14.10 or in linux mint.
<Walex> lfrlucas: qdbus org.kde.kded /MainApplication quit; (kwrapper4 kded4&)
<lfrlucas> So why to keep bugs that already fixed on upstream?
<davee420> that my friend, is a good question.
<lfrlucas> Are you developers of kubuntu?
<davee420> nope, i am just another user of kubuntu.
<davee420> well, of kde actually, searching for that perfect kde distro
<BluesKaj> lfrlucas, try #kubuntu-devel
<davee420> excellent suggestion!
<Walex> lfrlucas: note the "upgrading to polkit-qt-1 0.103.0+ fixes this issue!" which si probably not quite right, but probably works
<lfrlucas> davee420: I think you are using a good kde distro. It will be better when kde 5 arrives
<davee420> yes, 5 looks quite inviting.
<davee420> i had been quite fond of linux mint, but the condescending attitudes in its irc help channels really turned me off.
<lfrlucas> Walex: So my question is if I should expect that kubuntu devs will update fixed polkit, or if  I need to make it manually? Maybe it is better to ask on #kubuntu-dev
<davee420> lfrlucas: just reading the notes, i don't think that upgrading polkit-qt is a big issue, in fact i am surprised that it did not update itself in a standard update.  perhaps it needs forced with dist-upgrade?
<AkivaAvraham> Hey all: Live Ask Ubuntu Anything live in 5 minutes: http://ubuntuonair.com | #ubuntu-on-air
<BluesKaj> !spam | AkivaAvraham
<ubottu> AkivaAvraham: Please don't spam
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: I don't see how that's spam tbh
<shadeslayer> it's relevant to (K)Ubuntu
<AkivaAvraham> shadeslayer, thanks :)
<AkivaAvraham> although I hve been hopping channels doing it
<BluesKaj> knee jerk reaction, but it'sd still spam IMO
<AkivaAvraham> BluesKaj, hope to see you there!
<designbybeck_> is there a "Task Manager"
<designbybeck_> in KDE
<designbybeck_> Kubuntu
<lordievader> Yes, ksysguard.
<designbybeck_> thank you lordievader
<shadeslayer> press ctrl + esc
<shadeslayer> :)
<Arran> Hallo
<dannyzen1984> hi there - i just installed plasma 5.2 (14.10) and i'm getting a reproduceable crash when snapping windows - can anyone help me out with next steps?
<dannyzen1984> guessing its a crash in kwin when using quick tile. funny it only happens when i tile to the right
<soee> dannyzen1984: quick tile ?
<dannyzen1984> yup - I've mapped a keyboard shortcut to Quick Tile window to the right, when execute the shortcut kwin crashes and sddm greeter opens
<dannyzen1984> the crash executes when snapping (quick tiling?) the window to the right side of the monitor as well.
<dannyzen1984> there's an interesting stacktrace in /var/log/Xorg... but I can't make heads or tails of it
<soee> dannyzen1984: can you report/mention this bug on #plasma ?
<dannyzen1984> soee: thanks will do!
<foormea> hello! i'm running kubuntu 14.04 on a hp elitebook 840 laptop. for some reason, i can't manage to get mid-click mouse/thumbpad emulation and i can't find any option in the "input devices" settings in system settings
<foormea> there's just no option to tick to enable/disable mid-click emulation by clicking thumbpad buttons 1 and 2 simulatenously
<davee420> i've done some editing in grub, i know that i need to run 'sudo update-grub' but  is there another command that needs to be run after that?
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> davee420:     editing in grub, meaning, editing the actual grub.cfg file?
<davee420> i was thinking that one also had to update an init command somehwere as well.
<davee420> yes, the actual grub config file as found in /etc/default/grub
<davee420> i guess i was thinking that initrd need a separate update too?
<bprompt> ok... because the /etc/default/grub overrides whatever you typed in the grub.cfg once you run update-grub
<davee420> and initrd needs no update itself then?  is that correct?
<bprompt> davee420:    updates?    dunno, depends, if all you need is the grub.cfg updated, nope, that's all
<davee420> i guess i could have just used grub-customizer, but i like hacking the actual files instead of using gui's, ya know what i mean?  lol
<davee420> okay, thanks... i'll give this a shot then and see if it works or not.  dealing with the ugly fonts in tty after nvidia driver install.
<davee420> brb
<davee420> hot damn, getting there!
<bprompt> davee420:    btw, there's a kde-config-grub2   IIRC in the repositories
<davee420> oh cool, i did not know that.
<bprompt> it adds an extra applet in "system settings", to configure grub2
<davee420> i just recently rediscovered kde, i forgot how zippy it is compared, compared to some of the other DE's
<davee420> okay, next question... is it wrong to hate muon?  i cannot stand it!
<koftes> Hi
<davee420> i guess that i am just too used to snynaptic
<koftes> All of a sudden, Network Manager stopped connecting to my wlan, and when I try to open the details for the connection, I get an error message saying "No agents were available for this request"
<koftes> No other information
<koftes> The password is not saved.  If I enter it manually, it will connect, but it will disappear again.  I've restarted KDE, I've restarted the PC, but it's the same.
<koftes> This doesn't happen with all connections.  For example, it connected to a network at the office, and it doesn't complain about invisible agents when I open the settings for that connection.
<davee420> just out of curiosity, are you using kde wallet?
<koftes> Normally, yes, but it hasn't been coming up.
<koftes> I'm trying to run it, I'm trying to stop it and start it again, but nothing happens.  As I've said, I've also restarted the system.
<koftes> All this happened out of the blue: it was working, I put it to sleep as usual, I turned it on again in the morning as usual, and it was like this.
<davee420> i think then you need to create a new network profile, i have experienced that before myself on my notebook, and cannot remember precisely what i did, but i seem to recall it was profile related in the network app
<davee420> koftes: give it a google and see what comes up.
<koftes> I did
<davee420> there seem to be many hits on it, see if any of them apply to your situation.
<koftes> Nothing useful. No agents available for this request is a meaningless f*#%$^& message
<koftes> There's literally no other error information
<davee420> wait one
<davee420> i can't help but think that it is related to wallet... i can't be of any help though because i'm not on a wifi system and i loath using wallet and disable it straight away.  lol
<davee420> pop into kubuntu-devel they might have some ideas
<koftes> I'm pretty sure it's related to kwallet
<koftes> I'll check there
<davee420> yeah, i honestly think that it is too.  everything i read on google keeps mentioning it
<KaiserA> Hello, anyone here?
<KaiserA> Ok, I'll guess I'll just drop my case and wait to see if anyone responds, I'm hacing a bit of a problem with openGL,  when I go to the info centre it sayes it can't initialize, and I can't use aplications like Blender. Hope anyone here has an idea of what is happenning?
<keithzg> KaiserA: What drivers are you using, and on what hardware?
<KaiserA> I'm running an ATI R7 250
<keithzg> AMD, you mean? ;) (sorry, being needlessly pedantic). And which drivers are you running it under?
<KaiserA> ok, when I run glxinfo it sayes that glxinfo isn't installed
<keithzg> KaiserA: You can just open the OpenGL info module and it'll tell ya some of that. But if you haven't yourself configured anything, you're probably running the open source AMD drivers then.
<KaiserA> How can I check?
<keithzg> Well, as aforementioned, the OpenGL KDE control module says some things (just start typing OpenGL into Krunner or Kicker and it'll probably show up)
<KaiserA> If by the info module you refer to the tab in the info centre, when i open it i get this error "Could not initialize OpenGL"
<keithzg> Ah, yeah I think that's the one.
<keithzg> Try opening Driver Manager then.
<keithzg> From there, if there are alternate drivers to be considered/configured (and for your card there will be) it should list what's currently configured and what your other options are.
<keithzg> (mostly doing this from memory, at work here I have an all-Intel hardware stack so all the drivers just come with the kernel)
<KaiserA> ok, I opened it and i gives me three options,  "using video drivers for AMD.... from fglrx", "using video drivers for AMD.... from fglrx-updates" and "using X.org X server..."
<KaiserA> Also thanks for helping
<KaiserA> ok, i selected the thrid, it said recommended
<keithzg> No problem! The first is the standard proprietary drivers from AMD, the second is in theory the same but more cutting edge, and the third is probably what you're already using or is a fallback default.
<KaiserA> I have to restart for it to change stuff, right?
<keithzg> Yeah, most likely.
<keithzg> Or at least restart your display server, but probably a full-ish system restart.
<KaiserA> ok, thanks a lot, i'll see if it works and tinker with it if it doesnt, if i'm here again it didn't work
<keithzg> (since it might require some kernel module reloading, which is simpler to just let the init process do it for you to be honest)
<keithzg> heh, fingers crossed!
#kubuntu 2015-02-04
<StFS> Hi. I have the Plasma 5 packages from the kubuntu-next PPA set up on my Kubuntu 14.10. Those packages haven't been updated since November 2014... anybody here know anything about that repository?
<keithzg> StFS: Don't quote me on this, but I've gotten the impression that that was somewhat of a one-off for testing; new packages and development has been more tracked with 15.04 as far as I can tell.
<StFS> ok... well it certainly seems that way. I just find it a bit weird/frustrating because I was under the impression that I'd be seeing frequent updates. I was ready to handle bugs and instability, but I was hoping that I'd be getting updates and seeing it progressively get better
<keithzg> Yeah, I getcha. I had been hoping the same thing, personally, but there's only so much time and effort to go around, unfortunately.
<StFS> yup :)
<keithzg> And hey, at this rate 15.04 ain't that far off anyways!
<StFS> true
<valorie> StFS: I've gotten updates
<valorie> how are you doing updates?
<valorie> I know there was a glitch of some sort in muon updater
<valorie> I just do `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade`
<valorie> just got an update today as a matter of fact
<igorov> hi there
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> good morning
<EvilEagle> is there a kde file copy gui/utility more robust than dolphin?  i want to copy a bunch of files from a drive that might have bad sectors.  so i would like the utility to skip the fails, maybe tray again, and at least report what happened with an opportunity to retry.
<EvilEagle> trying ultracopier
<Walex> EvilEagle: that's breathtakingly dumb
<Walex> EvilEagle: good luck
<Walex> EvilEagle: you can do that though with various block-level tools, not filesystem-level ones. dd_rescue and sacopy for example
<Walex> safecopy
<EvilEagle> i don't need full on rescue, no critical files, just media lots of junk.  i just want something that can skip if ther eis a problemanyway, kde says i have to reboot. bbl.
<StFS> valorie: that's pretty weird... unless you're misunderstanding me. I'm not talking about updates in general... I'm just talking about updates from the kubuntu-next PPA. All the packages there are from November 2014 or earlier (https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next)
<valorie> StFS: you are right, and I'm wrong
<valorie> https://community.kde.org/Plasma/Packages#Kubuntu
<valorie> aha, you have to do a further step for 5.2 according to that page
<valorie> which I assume I did when it was announced
<drawkward> I am learning qt from the book called kde qt programming bible. But it was written at a time when qt was in version 2. should that be a problem now since we have qt 5?
<Avihay_work> well, If it's a general programming book in C++/QT, then the knowledge can be transfered to any other language
<Avihay_work> if it's a QT specific book, then, yhe, probably most of the stuff there is deprecated
<Avihay_work> Chances are it's the latter case, and you are wasting a lot of time, learning something very out of date, that lived in a different world
<drawkward> Avihay_work: as a beginner who wants to understand what qt is all about, and the basic classes, should it still be a problem?
<Avihay_work> are you a beginner programmer, or a beginner to QT?
<Avihay_work> drawkward: ^
<drawkward> Avihay_work: beginner to QT
<Avihay_work> then, except for maybe the basic containers, string, and other basic stuff, I bet it's all out of date, I'd wager you can get only less then 15% of the example code to run
<Avihay_work> unmodified
<alvin> drawkward: There's a more recent book about Qt3.
<drawkward> alvin: can you tell me its name?
<alvin> I bought it, didn't actually start learning it, and now we're at Qt5. :-(
<Avihay_work> I think the model view controller model was introduced later, and effected alot of how QT is written for GUI stuff
<alvin> Let me think. It's at home. I believe it is just called "learning Qt"
<Avihay_work> also, I think QT5 drops painter
<drawkward> woops!
<Avihay_work> and Widgets are being pushed aside for QML\
<drawkward> Avihay_work: ok so i guess i will go with the official qt 5 documentation
<Avihay_work> or at least something recent and stable like qt4.8
<Avihay_work> but, yes, the documentation isn't too bad, and it's a bit more future proof
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<StFS> valorie: hah! You're right... "For updates to Plasma 5.2, install ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next-backports as above." Thanks! I'll do that when I get home :-)
<Saverio> Hello there
<lordievader> Hey Saverio
<Saverio> sorry to disturb, do you know if in kubuntu is possible to load icc profile (for monitor colour management)?
<Saverio> I mean using an easy procedure (not to tweak the system from shell)
<Saverio> As it it possible with gnome settings :P
<lordievader> Saverio: https://userbase.kde.org/Color_Management/en
<lordievader> I suppose that is a start.
<Saverio> Thanks
<kernelpanic_> hello! What packages do I have to remove from kubuntu-15.04 alpha to convert into ubuntu-server-15.04? I tried "apt-get remove --purge xserver* xorg* kde* kubuntu* kwin*", but I think that was too much :)
<soee> kubuntu-desktop ?
<lordievader> kernelpanic_: That seems about right though.
<lordievader> kernelpanic_: But as soee says, removing kubuntu-desktop and running an apt-get autoremove should also do the trick.
<kernelpanic_> I think there was no kubuntu-desktop that I could remove. That did work with 14.04, though.
<lordievader> kernelpanic_: What do you have now?
<kernelpanic_> lordievader: uhm, what do you mean?
<lordievader> kernelpanic_: You said you removed a whole bunch of stuff and though it was too much. So what are you left with? An unbootable system?
<kernelpanic_> Ah. Sorry. I installed http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/vivid-desktop-amd64.iso, then issued the apt-get remove above. Now the system starts, but to a black screen. I would expect a text login prompt. And I can get that by pressing ALT+F1, so all is not lost
<lordievader> kernelpanic_: Is sddm still installed?
<kernelpanic_> and I don't care about this particular install, just want to install kubuntu and then convert to server. Sounds crazy, I know, but its a long story...
<kernelpanic_> let me see
<kernelpanic_> yes
<lordievader> kernelpanic_: Server/mini iso didn't work?
<kernelpanic_> server.iso doesn't contain r8152 (ethernet) and sdhci (eMMC storage) modules, so I cannot install to embedded storage.
<kernelpanic_> I tried using *u*buntu first, but they now use mir and I don't even know how to open a terminal in this piece of &%$§. Thus, I cannot start ubiquity --no-bootloader. WHich I must do, because grub-install fails, as this bay-trail system only has a 32bit efi. Complicated.
<lordievader> kernelpanic_: You can say that...
<kernelpanic_> feels like I'm almost there though :)
<kernelpanic_> Ok, now I installed kubuntu-14.04.1 successfully, then upgraded to linux 3.18 to handle the efi-mess. Works. Then I did "apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop". But that only uninstalled this single package, not hte whole xserver* kde* stuff. How do I get rid of that?
<lordievader> kernelpanic_: apt-get autoremove should remove that.
<kernelpanic_> lordievader: it does not "0 updated, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 428 not updated"
<ik_> hi
<lordievader> kernelpanic_: Hmm, so there is some other dependency..
<lordievader> kernelpanic_: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<dewar> hi, does anyone here know how to install qtilities into kubuntu qcreator/designer?@
<kernelpanic_> lordievader: uhm, that seems like a hack (and one for 12.10). I tried using "apt-cache --recurse -i rdepends <kdepackage>", but I still don't understand the dependency graph.
<lordievader> It is, but likely will work.
<kernelpanic_> lordievader: I just tried "tasksel remove ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop". It worked, btut still starts on VT7 instead of VT1.
<lordievader> kernelpanic_: Append 'text' to your kernel options (dirty workaround, I know).
<khrokalov> Hey
<falken> Don't suppose anyone knows why Akregator would be failing to show images when 'Load full website' is on ?
<designbybeck> I'm not finding a "Don't go to sleep" mode or the like
<designbybeck> I see Energy Saving, but not sure if it is what I'm looking for
<designbybeck> I'don't wan this desktop to go to sleep or anything for the next 24hrs
<designbybeck> I see Screen Savings, but I want to make sure processes don't sleep/suspend
<arthurfiggis> hello! sorry if this gets asked a lot, but i kind of avoided the mainstream ubuntu distribution for similar reasons...what is the "diagnostics" in system settings introduced in 14.04 actually -for-? it apparently sends error reports automatically and if you click on the link in system settings, it brings you to a page with a list of links to the error reports themselves...but you can't actually -read- the error reports, even if you
<arthurfiggis> have a launchpad account, not unless you agree to an entirely separate legal document :( seems a bit strange...
#kubuntu 2015-02-05
<LordChaos> Hi, anyone running the 15.04 alpha in vbox?
<arthurfiggis> (if anyone's a bit confused about what I mean and is running 14.04+, if you click on system settings and an option called diagnostics, it indicates that it sends off error reports automatically and is turned on by default...but if you follow the link it offers to the error reports, you can't actually read any of them)
<hoodroc> #ps4
<juacom99> hi, have anyone try to install dotnet40 with winetricks?
<juacom99> i did it. For the record i install wine 1.7 from the oficial wine repository
<lordievader> Good mornining
<martinalex> good morning! I just got myself a bigger problem - i have been moving a bigger video file from my mobile to an external hdd. Out of bad luck there was a loose connection between the hdd and my computer so the moving got interrupted. And now im sitting here with 300MB on the HDD and another 200MB on the mobile of the 600MB video - how to reconstruct at least the remainings?
<martinalex> the file i found on the mobile had the externsion .mp4.tmp and i was using dolphin
<hateball> That sounds weird, a move shouldnt delete the original file until the copy was completed I'd think...
<martinalex> yeah, i thought as well...
<martinalex> i just checked, the .tmp file seems not to be connected to the original video
<Captain_Haddock> How do I get rid of the Touchpad and Instant Messaging Presence icons from the systray?
<valorie> can you right-click on them and remove?
<Captain_Haddock> valorie: No such options.
<Captain_Haddock> valorie: The system settings pages don't appear to have a disable icon option either.
<valorie> right, it would not be there
<valorie> how about in the systray settings?
<valorie> for KDE4, the cashew
<Captain_Haddock> Good question. I don't think I've noticed that. Lemme check
<Captain_Haddock> Aha!
<valorie> plasma 5, the hamburger thing
 * Captain_Haddock shakes valorie's hand. That's the ticket :)
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> :-)
<Captain_Haddock> Next question: Kubuntu does not detect my second monitor. Windows 7 does so fine (on the same PC).
<lordievader> Captain_Haddock: Does xrandr list it?
<Captain_Haddock> I must note that I have a curious setup here. Both the monitors are VGA and connected to the HDMI and DVI ports using adapters.
<Captain_Haddock> lordievader: The System Settings applet does not. Let me check xrandr
<Captain_Haddock> lordievader: xrandr does not list the second monitor.
<lordievader> Hmm, it's the HDMI screen, ain't it?
<Captain_Haddock> lordievader: Yep. The DVI is detected fine. The HDMI is not.
<lordievader> Captain_Haddock: Is the VGA connection listed though?
<Captain_Haddock> lordievader: "VGA1 connected primary 1280x1024+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 376mm x 301mm"
<Captain_Haddock> HDMI1 disconnected
<Captain_Haddock> Same for HDMIs 2 and 3 (although there is only one HDMI port)
<lordievader> Captain_Haddock: Set a resolution on the HDMI port. The DDC is probably broken in the converter.
<Captain_Haddock> lordievader: using xrandr?
<lordievader> Captain_Haddock: Yes.
<Captain_Haddock> (BTW, the converter works fine under W7)
<Captain_Haddock> Lemme see how to do that
<lordievader> Captain_Haddock: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/guerrilla-tactics-force-screen-mode-ubuntu
<Captain_Haddock> lordievader: That seems to add new resolutions to monitors that are already detected.
<lordievader> Captain_Haddock: It was more about the part that sets an output resolution...
<Captain_Haddock> lordievader: I see. That sets the output resolution for the "default" monitor which in my case will probably be the DVI monitor (which is now my primary working monitor).
<Captain_Haddock> Don't I need to add the second monitor first somehow? xorg.conf?
<lordievader> Captain_Haddock: HDMI*
<Captain_Haddock> Ah
<lordievader> Captain_Haddock: No everything can be configured through xrandr.
<Captain_Haddock> lordievader: Tried twice to set a resolution for HDMI1 and I lost the existing (default DVI) display as well as keyboard functionality. I was able to SSH in fine though.
<Captain_Haddock> Is there any way to check if the monitor is actually being detected in the HDMI port?
<BluesKaj> Greetings folks
<Captain_Haddock> hullo
<lordievader> Captain_Haddock: Hmm, perhaps getting a better adapter will solve problems.
<Captain_Haddock> lordievader: Works perfectly on Windows though :(
<Fritigern> Now that there is a little activity here. i would like to ask what the most common problems are for early adopters of Plasma5.
<lordievader> Fritigern: Probably that not everything is implemented, yet.
<lordievader> Fritigern: But progress is quite fast ;)
<Fritigern> Well, it's new, and KDE4 took some time to get up to steam too. I remember being so annoyed with the fact that i had KDE3 just right for me, and then KDE rolled out. :-)
<hateball> Captain_Haddock: xrandr should show if it's connected or not
<hateball> oh already answered, meh
<Fritigern> But other than that, any incompatibilities? I can;t test in Virstualbox, because that messes up for me big time
<Captain_Haddock> hateball: yeah :)
<Fritigern> *VirtualBox
<Captain_Haddock> hateball: but besides that? I only see the VGA compatible adapter in lshw for example. No mention of the monitor.
<hateball> Captain_Haddock: yes that is normal. what GPU chipset are you using?
<Captain_Haddock> hateball: onboard Intel HD graphics
<Fritigern> This is what happens if i try Plasma5 in VirtualBox. I am showing 15.04 Alpha2, but the exact same thing happens in 14.10 with plasma5. http://postimg.org/image/vi7w9lr1z/full/
<Fritigern> It must be noted that it does not matter whether i have hardware acceleration on or off, nor does the amount of Video RAM make a difference
<lordievader> Fritigern: That looks like a very broken graphics driver/emulator.
<lordievader> Fritigern: Try KVM ;)
<Fritigern> I have no idea how to use KVM
<BluesKaj> Fritigern, http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/HOWTO
<designbybeck> If i was going to do a nice clean install of Kubuntu, which one should I go with?
<genii> designbybeck: Your best bet is 14.04, since it's an LTS release
<designbybeck> ...I guess that would be the smartest on my work computer genii  ;)
<genii> designbybeck: Also, you can upgrade LTS to next LTS directly. If you install 14.10 you'd need to go 14.10->15.04->15.10->16.04
<designbybeck> i normally do  a clean install and not an upgrade each time for the learning experience
<designbybeck> and to see how the new stuff handles so I can teach/show others
<LeeJunFan> Anyone know where the config files for sddm are on 15.04? There's no manpage either. Or is there at least a way to type a username so I don't have to scroll through 7000 users on this nis domain machine?
<Captain_Haddock> Audio issues: While logging in, I opened a new terminal using CTRL ALT F5. Now when I play an audio file in KDE, I hear nothing. But if I switch to the F5 terminal, I can hear it. How to fix this?
<Captain_Haddock> LeeJunFan: Try using locate?
<LeeJunFan> Captain_Haddock: I did a find in /etc but it turned up only configs for systemd / init, etc. Nothing for the actual behavior of sddm.
<Captain_Haddock> LeeJunFan: No idea mate. I'd love to help you more, but I don't even know what sddm is :o Presumably a desktop manager?
<Captain_Haddock> if there's no man page, then see if there any commands beginning with sddm?
<Captain_Haddock> sddm --help should point you someplace.
<Captain_Haddock> Is there a command to use to restart the entire audio system in 14.10?
<kde64> hi,  i want to connect computer to TV on hdmi. but the sound does not go to Tv. why?
<Captain_Haddock> kde64: You might need to set the audio output to HDMI. Check the settings in "System settings" -> "Multimedia"
<BluesKaj> kde64, enable your spdif out in alsamixer and turn it up to at least 80%
<soee> yup. usualy you have to change output to hdmi in System Settings -> Multimedia
<kde64> hmmm ok. i will try them. Thank you
<BluesKaj> soee, no need here, if spdif out is enabled then it should send the audio to the graphics hdmi out
<Captain_Haddock> Any ideas on my audio issue?
<BluesKaj> Captain_Haddock, pastebin your alsamixer settings please
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: Thanks. But killing pulseaudio and restarting it appears to have fixed it.
<Captain_Haddock> Really weird thing to happen though.
<BluesKaj> Captain_Haddock, which audio chip?
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: Intel
<BluesKaj> Captain_Haddock, ok good , if you have an intel hda audio chip then running sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel will reload the driver after an upgrade, if that's the case then a reboot is needed as well.
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: My sound is working fine. It was just playing in the wrong tty.
<BluesKaj> it's a known bug , been around for a while and it's too unimportant to get much attention
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: I'm not sure I follow. This is a fresh install.
<BluesKaj> Captain_Haddock, then you probly upgraded after the install, correct ?
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: minor updates to the kernel? Yes.
<BluesKaj> ok
<Captain_Haddock> The install is only a week old
<BluesKaj> well, any upgrades will unload the driver
<Prince> hi!
<Captain_Haddock> hullo
<BluesKaj> Captain_Haddock, if you add this line, ' options snd_hda_intel index=0 ', to the bottom of the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf file then that should solidify the driver and load it on each boot.
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: Thanks. I've noted that down for the next time this happens :)
<BluesKaj> I can't think of why none of the devs have bothered with this bug , it's been around for over a yr
<vegaonee> Hi guys! Can I install http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.18.5-vivid/ on Kubuntu 14.10?
<vegaonee> It says Vivid, but well, I say a guy had it in a 14.10 guide.
<vegaonee> I saw*
<shadeslayer> You probably could, and it probably would work
<shadeslayer> Note the word probably
<vegaonee> What is my best bet then?
<shadeslayer> vegaonee: why do you need a newer kernel?
<vegaonee> My wireless cards just won't work.
<shadeslayer> Probably the LTS enablement stack
<vegaonee> LTS enablement stack?
<shadeslayer> Yeah, kernels and various other things back ported from current dev release to stable releases
<shadeslayer> Google for it :)
<vegaonee> Hmm, idk. I would prefer to choose one from here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<vegaonee> Then I know how to install it, I think.
<Azhou> Hi there
<Azhou> Anyone here?
<diego_> Hello.  I can't set my login screen to use Breeze from Plasma5.
<diego_> I have already selected it from Settings > Startup & Shutdown > Login Screen(SDDM),
<diego_> but the one that appears is the one that I had before I upgraded to Plasma5.
<diego_> Would someone know if this is an error in my computer that I could fix?
<diego_> Am I in the right place_
<diego_> ?
<soee> diego_: you mean lightdm is used ?
<diego_>  I wouldn't know that.  Let me check.
<soee> if you have sddm installed, type:
<soee> #sudo dpkg-reconfigure sddm
<soee> than check sddm if it is not already set (probably lightdm is default one)
<soee> save changes and reboot
<diego_> Oh!  Great.
<diego_> And to think that I had waited for a while to change this one.
<diego_> I'm on the reboot....
<wxl> has display configuration gone missing from system settings in 14.04 or is that just me?
<soee> display configuration ?
<wxl> soee: you know, where you set resolution and your monitor configuration and what not
<soee> uhm,  im not sure, im on vivid and we don't have it,  it was missing also in 14.10 as far as i remember
<wxl> soee: is that a feature? :)
<diego_> soee: I rebooted and got the cool login screen.
<soee> diego_: nice :)
<soee> hmm wait, wait, we can setup screens
<soee> my fault, there is section called Display and Screen
<soee> you can confogure screen there
<wxl> not over here
<diego_> I'm running 14.10 and I have it in that section.
<soee> wxl: type in console: kcmshell4 kcm_kscreen
<soee> it would be strange that LTS is missing it
<wxl> kscreen wasn't installed
<wxl> downloading a fresh 14.04.1 to see what's up with that
<wxl> soee: NEVERMIND. user uninstalled kscreen.
<soee> :)
#kubuntu 2015-02-06
<s716> anyone home?
<s716> hi
<hateball> I am sure there
<hateball> !ask | s716
<ubottu> s716: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<s716> this program sucks i'm nuking it  later
<boobaa> hi all
<boobaa> how to get konsole working again after today's apt-get upgrade && reboot?
<boobaa> if I want to start it from yakuake, then all I get is two lines of dbus messages, and nothing else: the konsole process just sits there, without opening any windows
<boobaa> I even have to use yakuake to be able to reach my irssi running in screen on a remote machine, and it's a nightmare for my workflow
<valorie> boobaa: what version are you running, and what PPAs do you have allowed?
<boobaa> I'm running kubuntu 14.10
<valorie> I like the nick, btw
<boobaa> how do I get a list of active the PPAs?
<valorie> look in muon?
<valorie> or your apt/sources.list
<boobaa> if only K menu would open... :(
<boobaa> deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free #Opera Browser (final releases)
<boobaa> deb http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/olav-st/xUbuntu_14.10/ /
<Unit193> `inxi -r` will do it too. ;)
<boobaa> that's all I see - oh, now I have the K menu
<valorie> `cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/` in a pastebin
<valorie> you are running opensuse?
<boobaa> I'm running kubuntu 14.10
<valorie> then your two lines above are mighty confusing
<boobaa> valorie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10087966/
<boobaa> muon doesn't seem to start, either
<valorie> what is the grep bit?
<valorie> there is no way that is your entire file
<boobaa> the grep bit is to filter out commented lines
<valorie> I am totally confuses as to why you would have opensuse repos in your kubuntu 14.10
<boobaa> I suppose lines starting with # don't play any role in selecting any PPA
<valorie> if everything besides what you have is commented out, no wonder you are having problems
<boobaa> well, I don't think it's a repo for opensuse - I think it's a repo for xUbuntu-14.10 which is on the opensuse server
<valorie> !
<valorie> xubuntu is a flavor of ubuntu, and would never have a repo on opensuse servers
<valorie> never
<valorie> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<valorie> I would get rid of that pronto, and find out why so many of the repositories you should have active are commented out
<boobaa> if I open http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/olav-st/xUbuntu_14.10/ in a browser then I see a debian-like repo, which I suppose works fine with any flavors of ubuntu
<boobaa> and I'm pretty sure this has nothing to do with my konsole/muon problem.
<valorie> ....if you know what you are doing
<boobaa> well, everything worked fine before today's apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && reboot.
<valorie> here is mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10088090/
<valorie> I am running plasma 5 though
<boobaa> there we go. you instructed me to paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list.d/, which I did, and you want to compare it with your /etc/apt/sources.list - am I right? :)
<boobaa> valorie: here's my /etc/apt/sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10088132/
<valorie> please remove extras, as that is no longer used, and there have been problems when it is still active
<valorie> but you are right, those are not the source of your present difficulty
<boobaa> okay, I commented those three lines - now what to do?
<valorie> well, I would have used ppa-purge, just in case those we a source of any problems
<valorie> but whatever
<valorie> I've asked in the devel chan if there have been other reported problems with konsole in 14.10
<valorie> no response yet but it is early
<valorie> let me see what I can find in launchpad
<valorie> hmmm, no
<valorie> so for now, please run from the cli: `ubuntu-bug konsole`
<boobaa> it seems like it's not related/specific to konsole, as I can't start /usr/bin/muon either
<valorie> did you have any error messages when doing the upgrade?
<boobaa> no - however, muon may have hidden them from me.
<valorie> also, you might try `apt dist-upgrade`
<boobaa> `ubuntu-bug konsole` does nothing, either
<valorie> !
<boobaa> `apt dist-upgrade` runs fine, installs nothing, removes nothing, exits fine
<valorie> does nothing, or is working in the background?
<valorie> it isn't instant
<valorie> it is the slickest and best way to file a bug on launchpad
<valorie> boobaa: do either konsole or muon start from krunner? (alt+f2)
<boobaa> no.
<valorie> boo
<valorie> there is no reason they should not work
<boobaa> yes
<boobaa> I had to restart skype since I'm having an appointment right now
<boobaa> but I couldn't, so I tried rebooting
<boobaa> but K menu lacked that option
<boobaa> so I had to do a power-cycle by long-pressing the power button
<boobaa> but konsole still doesn't start from yakuake
<boobaa> valorie: here are todays entries from /var/log/dpkg.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10088462/
<boobaa> however, I don't see anything that may cause these bugs. :S
<lordievader> Good morning.
<valorie> boobaa: please report the bug when you have time
<boobaa> valorie: where and how?
<valorie> ubuntu-bug konsole
<valorie> you should be able to do that from a console even if konsole is not working for you
<valorie> control+alt+f2 or f3, etc.
<valorie> f6 or f7 to get back to your regular session
<boobaa> if I start `ubuntu-bug konsole` from yakuake, the process starts, but I can see nothing else
<lordievader> boobaa: Is the correct display set?
<boobaa> okay, I have submitted something from a console
<boobaa> lordievader: how do I know that?
<lordievader> boobaa: echo $DISPLAY
<lordievader> Usually it returns :0
<boobaa> boobaa@sloth:~$ echo $DISPLAY
<boobaa> :0
<boobaa> yes, it seems to be correct
<alvin> I can not remember typing the passphrase to my private ssh key, yet all ssh connections are working. Could it be that KDE somehow saves the passphrase?
<hateball> alvin: you've not setup ksshaskpass to use kwallet?
<alvin> I really can't remember. I thought not, but maybe, just maybe I've ticked something to remeber the phrase. I'll check Kwallet
<alvin> nope, it's not there
<lordievader> alvin: ssh agent?
<alvin> Strange. That's not even running. I usually start that manually
<alvin> I might be imagining things. No time to research this now, but I'll have to check this out later.
<drawkward> the documentation inside my qt creator seems broken. how can i fix it?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Fritigern> BluesKaj: I was wondering, Do you use KVM?
<BluesKaj> Fritigern, not yet, been thinking about it
<Fritigern> KVM is so flipping slow for me! I have an i7 x990, with 6 cores, using HTT that makes 12 virtual cores. I assigned 6 to KVM and the thing is slow like molasses!
<Fritigern> I use testdrive BTW
<Fritigern> !testdrive
<Fritigern> Oh, i thought ubottu would pick that up. Hmmmm
<hateball> !info testdrive
<hateball> mhm
<HmpfCBR> 30B!zZ;)
<Fritigern> I did ask ubottu in private, and he replied "[01:46:04] [[ ubottu ]] Testdrive makes it simple to run any Ubuntu release in a virtual machine, safely, and without affecting your current Ubuntu installation. See: https://launchpad.net/testdrive"
<BluesKaj> !info testdrive
<BluesKaj> odd, it's in the repos
<ubottu> Testdrive makes it simple to run any Ubuntu release in a virtual machine, safely, and without affecting your current Ubuntu installation. See: https://launchpad.net/testdrive
<Fritigern> I guess ubottu fell into a coma
<ubottu> testdrive (source: testdrive): run the daily Ubuntu ISO in a virtual machine (meta-package). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.26-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 3 kB, installed size 35 kB
<Fritigern> Oh, there he is!
<BluesKaj> oops, bot  is slow today
<monkeyjuice> morning BluesKaj
<Fritigern> Anyway, testdrive gives you the option to run the image in KVM, VirtualBox or Parallels. I don;t have the latter, so i can;t try that. I know that in VBox the screen gets garbled. and KVM is slow, i mean, REALLY slow! Dunno if i can even make it faster
<BluesKaj> Fritigern, I haven't had much luck with qemu-kvm ...tried VB for a while but found it lacking mediawise
<BluesKaj> Fritigern, the more memory assigned seems to make VMs faster IME
<Fritigern> BluesKaj: So.... what do you use now if not VBox or KVM?
<Fritigern> And i have 4gb assigned
<BluesKaj> I dual boot on my laptop, don't need windows for much except to keep up on W7 for wife's sake
 * Fritigern hasn't had Windows on his PC since 2005
<BluesKaj> wifes has a windows pc so I keep abreast of what's happening , being an ols windows guy, I have nothing against windows , just prefer kubuntu/linux now
<bhattigurjot> Hi, I am getting this "org.kde.plasma.private.kickoff is not installed" error when I click on the application launcher button on the task bar
<bhattigurjot> Just installed the KUbuntu 15.04
<BluesKaj> bhattigurjot, make sure you update and upgrade
<Fritigern> Sorry, for support with alphas, you should really go to #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> bhattigurjot, and #ubuntu+1 supports all flavours of 15.04
<bhattigurjot> BluesKaj: Already did that.
<bhattigurjot> Fritigern: Ok
<Fritigern> I am so curious about the Vivid alpha, but at the same time i am scared to move to plasma5. So much could go wrong...
<BluesKaj>  Fritigern not recommended for a production pc
<Fritigern> I know
<BluesKaj> <--home user
<Fritigern> But even if vivid were already finalized, i would be scared
<BluesKaj> getting some desktop freeezes that logging into and out of the VT/TTY fixes
<Fritigern> In the past i have done risky upgrades, including installing first alphas, ran into issues and fixed them. But this one makes me nervous.
<soee> Fritigern: im not usre what can be scarry here :)
<soee> if you have home on separate partition, of your system gets broken you can always reinstall and hats all :)
<Fritigern> That's the thing, i don;t have that.
<soee> ;o
<BluesKaj> yeah, it's not my faviourite so far , I'm not a fan of the new plasma 5 "look",  simplistic icons and flat buttons etc
<Fritigern> As far as the look goes, it's just a matter of time before more 3d-syle themes become available
<soee> Fritigern: i dnt think this happen this year
<BluesKaj> soee, where's the fix in the url you posted?
<BluesKaj> I see a whole lot of comments etc , bi=ut no patch...
<soee> BluesKaj: well there is a link to commit wih the fix, but the whole package has to be rebuld with this fix
<soee> BluesKaj: https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/workspace/plasma-workspace/repository/revisions/116b1d170eb25b957a3c0f3d21b429afc3f88d6a
<BluesKaj> oh no not that one ,  the one with no make file
<soee> what ?
<designbybeck> I have a lot of users across my work IM/facebook/gtalk on pidgin, and when they login/out the notification tray goes crazy showing them all at ones and then I clear in and then it just keeps going when other users come on or off
<designbybeck> can I change that setting somewhere?
<designbybeck> I do want to see some application notifications just not all those login/offs from pidgin
<rberg_> designbybeck: it looks that that setting is in Tools/Plugins/libnotify popups/configure plugin
<designbybeck> AAHhh Thank you rberg_ ...didn't think to look in the plugins for anything!!
<rberg_> anytime
<rberg_> I am a hug fan of reduced notifications.
<designbybeck> ;)
<designbybeck> and what about the setting to resize with alt+mmb instead of right?
<designbybeck> I thought I was in the right place but couldn't seem to change it
<pet0> hello friends
<pet0> i just installed kubuntu and have triple monitor setup
<pet0> when i start the computer all i can see is black screens
<pet0> with a pink stripe on the left of each
<pet0> can you help me to solve this? now im only using one and it works
<r2f6k> \help
<r2f6k>  /msg AuthServ@Services.OnlineGamesNet.net COOKIE rafik88 VoKqTXhb5P
<r2f6k>  /msg AuthServ@Services.OnlineGamesNet.net COOKIE rafik88 VoKqTXhb5P
<r2f6k>   /AuthServ auth R2F6K lalu4eje
<Captain_Haddock> pet0: Try 2 first.
<boobaa> okay, it looks like today's apt-get upgrade has screwed up something in my $HOME
<boobaa> I just checked konsole with a new user and it works fine. where to search for the reason that keeps konsole, muon, etc. from running?
<boobaa> (and I got the idea of pasting an strace output of a wannabe konsole session, if it would help - would it help at all for any of you?)
<Toni> Bonasera
<mokush> can anybody using the vivid alpha tell me, if they found a way to make the spelling underlining work on kf5 apps like kate?
<shallwe> hi guys, someone using kmail?
<keithzg> shallwe: I don't use it that frequently, but I do have it configured and running on my work desktop.
<seth__> hey guys
<seth__> I broke my steam after upgrading from the edgers ppa
<seth__> any ideas to what I'm doing wrong? It says it can't load the radeonsi_dri.so
<soee_> edgers offers radeon drivers ?
<seth__> Yeah it's my understanding they are more cutting edge and shouldd give me better performance in dota accourding to a reddit post....
<seth__> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<soee_> what package did you used ?
<seth__> I just hit upgrade and it pulled some new ati packages automatically after adding the ppa. I'm probably missing something xD
<soee_> im not familiar with ati drivers as im nvidia user
<soee_> maybe ask on #ubuntu
<seth__> I see. Oh well I'll keep trying some stuff. If I dont' get it I'll ask there. Cheers
<soee_> you can just purge this ppa, and get previous verion of packages
<soee_> it is not recommended to use anyway. but well i have been using it for a long time for latest nvidia drivers, and for me they worked nice
<seth__> ok yeah I just read that I could purge the ppa on a post. TY going to that first and try again
#kubuntu 2015-02-07
<machel> hello
<lordievader> Good morning.
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<rysiek|pl> I am having a weird issue on kubuntu 14.04
<rysiek|pl> http://wklej.org/id/1627432/
<rysiek|pl> my physical eth0 interface is claimed to be non-existent by dumpcap (and hence I cannot use wireshark on it)
<rysiek|pl> wondering, what might be happening
<lordievader> rysiek|pl: What is the output of 'ip a s'?
<rysiek|pl> lordievader: http://wklej.org/id/1627438/
<lordievader> Never mind, didn't look at your paste yet...
<lordievader> Lets say it is still early...
<rysiek|pl> it is, too early
<lordievader> rysiek|pl: Your eth0 is down.
<lordievader> rysiek|pl: sudo ip l s eth0 up
<rysiek|pl> http://wklej.org/id/1627441/
<rysiek|pl> nothing's changed
<rysiek|pl> I *think* this might have something to do with the docker0 interface, but am not entirely sure
<rysiek|pl> also, "no such device exists" seems to be a different issue than "interface is down"
<rysiek|pl> lordievader: ^ ^ ^
<lordievader> rysiek|pl: Fair enough, does tcpdump show the same behaviour?
<rysiek|pl> # tcpdump -i eth0
<rysiek|pl> tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
<rysiek|pl> listening on eth0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 65535 bytes
<rysiek|pl> humm
<rysiek|pl> what the...
<lordievader> Does dumpcap drop privileges?
<rysiek|pl> how can I check that
<lordievader> rysiek|pl: Err, no idea. Must say that I never have used dumpcap. tcpdump suits my needs.
<rysiek|pl> nothing in the manpage
<rysiek|pl> wireshark run as root does have the same problem though
<rysiek|pl> and it doesn't drop privs AFAIK
<lordievader> rysiek|pl: You shouldn't run wireshark as root. It is perfectly capable as running as a user.
<rysiek|pl> I know
<rysiek|pl> bear with me, trying to debug this bastard
 * lordievader if I disappear, I mucked up my client's firewall
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Guest3299> Hello i have a problem with the kubuntu system settings, call anyone help me
<BluesKaj> Guest3299, yes, just state your issue
<lordievader> Guest3299: Could you describe the problem?
<Guest3299> theres nothing in it!
<Guest3299> I've search for it a lot
<lordievader> Guest3299: Could you send a screenshot?
<Guest3299> i need like 5min thanks
<Guest3299> sorry i have the picture how do i send it
<lordievader> !paste | Guest3299
<ubottu> Guest3299: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest3299> thanks ubottu, http://imgur.com/4fmWv7E
<lordievader> Guest3299: Hmm, yes that is rather empty. Do you get output when you start it from the Konsole?
<Guest3299> also nothice i have no desktop, alt + f2 works but nothing is found
<Guest3299> *notice
<lordievader> Ah, is plasma broken?
<lordievader> Guest3299: How did you install your os?
<Guest3299> I installed Ubuntu, then selected kde-full from synaptics, then removed it, then i selected it from select by task> kubuntu...
<lordievader> Guest3299: Can you reinstall the 'kubuntu-desktop' package. That will likely pull in the missing packages.
<Guest3299> how do i reinstall/repair kde and its dependencies without reinstalling the whole os
<lordievader> Guest3299: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> Guest3299, or install kde-workspace
<Guest3299> kde-workspace is installed
<drawkward> `can anyone suggest me good video tutorials to learn the KDE libraries?
<Guest3299> how do i reload kde without loosing the konversation, you know s.th. like setsid unity
<Guest3299> *kde workspace
<BluesKaj> logout and in again?
<Guest28188> i loged off and in, the system setting is still empty
<Guest28188> anyone can help with the empty system settings
<drawkward> the help feature in my qt creator is not working. i googled for offline qt help files. but i cannot seem to find one. can anyone tell me where can I get a .qch help file?
<wook> hey do u guys know where i can find a chat to ask questions about python?
<Captain_Haddock> wook: #python?
<wook> yes i know to try #python, but is there an official chat for it that anyone knows?
<Captain_Haddock> Well try it and ask in there?
<Shaika-Dzari> Hi everyone
<Shaika-Dzari> I need to reinstall Kubuntu on my laptop and I'm unsure which version I should download
<Shaika-Dzari> I'm an experience Linux user so don't really fear running bleeding edge stuff and report bugs
<Shaika-Dzari> How would you describe the latest iso (alpha 2 I think)
<Shaika-Dzari> Major blocker or just minor annoying stuff from time to time?
<BluesKaj> sh if you want bleeding edge kubuntu, try this, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<lordievader> Shaika-Dzari: No, a development version is never recommended.
<lordievader> Shaika-Dzari: That said, if you know what you are doing and do not mind having broken things from time to time, then please do test Vivid :D
<Shaika-Dzari> I don't mind the crash from time to time. It's my personnal laptop and there is nothing critical on it. My work laptop is running 14.10 so I can switch if I need to... :)
<lordievader> Shaika-Dzari: Then please do help us in testing 15.04 :D
<lordievader> Shaika-Dzari: Would you like to become part of the Kubuntu Testers team?
<Shaika-Dzari> What do I need to do?
<Shaika-Dzari> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTesters
<Shaika-Dzari> I found that...
<lordievader> Shaika-Dzari: That is the one. From time to time you are asked to test new Kubuntu iso's, see if they install correctly and report bugs if you find them. Please ping Riddell in #kubuntu-devel ;)
<Shaika-Dzari> ok, I'll read it and see if I can help. I must admit I don't have a lot of free time (already working a lot as webapp dev) but I'll gladly report bugs if I can.
<lordievader> Shaika-Dzari: It would be great if you could :D
<kubuntu_> hi
<BluesKaj> hi
<keithzg_tablet> hmm, I am completely baffled as to how to get audio recoding working in this brave new world of PulseAudio. I even have the modules loaded that get PA to present a sink and a source for JACK, but they appear to do nothing; I can see the vu meter for the pulseaudio device for my soundcard's input, and it's definitely hearing stuff from my mic, but that never seems to get through to jack.
<keithzg_tablet> It's infuriating to see things so close to working, yet in practice completely useless. Tempted to just dig out my old used iMac with an older Kubuntu version on it and use that instead of my shiny laptop . . .
<keithzg_tablet> Sigh. All I want to do is use QTractor to record audio from my microphone. Apparently that's too much to ask in the year 2015, arghhh
<pet0> hello i need help with installing graphics drivers
<pet0> i downloaded official nvidia drivers and its a .run file
<pet0> and it doesnt run
<pet0> opens it in libre office
<pet0> can someone help me to install them ?
<keithzg_tablet> pet0: Firstly, that's not how you run them. Secondly, you probably shouldn't do it that way!
<keithzg_tablet> Install the drivers from the repos.
<pet0> can you help me with the name of package?
<pet0> its been some time i used linux with gui
<pet0> i was following a guide btw
<pet0> the problem is however that my flash application keeps blinking
<pet0> it keeps showing hidden polygons
<keithzg_tablet> Which release of Kubuntu are you running? I think for 14.10 the latest package in teh repos is "nvidia-331"
<pet0> it happens when there are more polygons
<pet0> latest dled it yesterday
<pet0> and updated
<pet0> its intalling
<pet0> *installing.. i only read that it might be graphics driver problem
<pet0> but everything works ok movies too just the flash doesnt
<pet0> when it loads bigger data
<pet0> so it might be only flash related
<pet0> https://paste.kde.org/pd58htepn
<pet0> i get some error messages at the end
<pet0> is that bad? sounds bad
<keithzg_tablet> pet0: heh, yeah, it complaining it has no space seems worrying. Do you indeed have free space?
<keithzg_tablet> (specifically on /boot?)
<pet0>  /boot has 100mb
<pet0> ill check again
<keithzg_tablet> 100mb free may not be enough...
<pet0> how to change/fix
<pet0> its an ssd drive
<pet0> will i have to reinstall ?
<pet0> its sda1.. sda2 is /
<keithzg_tablet> Naw. Personally I'd probably just do away with having a separate /boot partition.
<pet0> how should i do it
<pet0> i think the bootloader is there too
<keithzg_tablet> Hmm. You sure you didn't install to the MBR? I guess these days with EFI you may well not have.
<keithzg_tablet> You might just want to try and free up some space there then; see http://askubuntu.com/questions/89710/how-do-i-free-up-more-space-in-boot for some examples of how you might do so.
<pet0> it asked and i picked sda1
<pet0> how should i check ?
<pet0> thanks it worked
<pet0> i had two versions of files there
<pet0> now it installed so ill try to restart
<pet0> thanks sofar
<keithzg_tablet> no problem, and fingers crossed
<pet0> didnt help.. so its flash related or idk
<keithzg_tablet> Hmm. Can't really help you there, then; I've made a point of not caring about flash for a while now, heh.
<keithzg_tablet> Although, I guess it's worth asking, is this flash as installed as a plugin, or flash as it comes bundled with Chrome?
<pet0> i found some guides on flashplugins too so ill try them
<pet0> i have firefox
<keithzg_tablet> I'd honestly give Google Chrome a shot (it's proprietary, but hey, so is flash itself) at least to help diagnose the problem.
<keithzg_tablet> If it works with the version of flash that ships built into Google Chrome, then you know it's specifically the version or config of your flashplugin installation, at least.
<pet0> flashplugin-intaller
<pet0> installer
<keithzg_tablet> pet0: seriously, do give Google Chrome a shot and see if the flash bundled with it exhibits the same problems.
<pet0> chrome works fine
<pet0> ill fix the flashplugin then
<pet0> thanks for help
<pet0> also i have an another question
<pet0> i have multiple monitors.. when i plug them in and boot the screens remain black
<pet0> it only works with one
<pet0> they are all hdmi plugged into one card
<valorie> !hdmi
<valorie> boo, no helpful hints
<valorie> pet0: does kscreen see them in systemsettings?
<pet0> they are not connected
<pet0> if i startup the computer with them it wont load the login screen
<pet0> just blank black screen
<pet0> i reintalled the drivers now so i should maybe try again
#kubuntu 2015-02-08
<zpc> hello
<zpc> 有人吗
<zpc> Hi,everybody
<Louis_> hi
<k-joseph_> hi guys, am trying to add an execute privilege for a script file which shows nothing but fails to add it and when i check i only see the two previous privileges and execute still missing, how do i force this privilege on this file?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> k-joseph_: How are you trying to accomplish that?
<k-joseph_> lordievader: two ways, using chmod +x file, and chmod 777 file
<lordievader> k-joseph_: Ok, could you give the output of "ls -l <file>"?
<k-joseph_> lordievader: -rw------- 1 k-joseph k-joseph  6767757 Feb  8 12:05 mysql
<lordievader> k-joseph_: Hmm, I see. On what filesystem is the file located?
<k-joseph_> lordievader: ubuntu 12.04 lts, at /media/path/bin/mysql
<lordievader> k-joseph_: But what filesystem does it use?
<k-joseph_> lordievader: just not sure what you mean by filesystem, an example
<lordievader> k-joseph_: Ext2, ext3, ext4, ntfs, etc.
<lordievader> k-joseph_: 'df -T', if you don't know.
<k-joseph_> lordievader: device = /dev/sda2 and type is fuseblk
<lordievader> k-joseph_: Could you pastebin the output of that command?
<k-joseph_> lordievader: chmod +x forexample returns nothing as always but checking after running the command of ls -l i see that execute is still missing
<lordievader> k-joseph_: That is correct and I think I know why, but to be sure I'd like to see the output of 'df -T'.
<k-joseph_> and the interesting part is that doing the execute on the parent folder i get all sub folders with the execute privilege on them, alright, let me try it
<k-joseph_> lordievader: http://pastebin.com/xfuULU47
<lordievader> It's on /dev/sda2, isn't?
<k-joseph_> lordievader: yes,
<k-joseph_> lordievader: it is no sda2
<lordievader> Yes, that is likely NTFS (Windows file system), and that doesn't support Unix file-permissions.
<k-joseph_> lordievader: oops, that's so interesting, so i have got to keep in another partition, lol, thanks
<k-joseph_> lordievader: that might be right, since am duo booting any way
<lordievader> k-joseph_: Do note that Windows cannot read ext file systems.
<k-joseph_> lordievader: yes i know that
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<pet0> hello
<pet0> could you please guide me how to enable displayport on my nvidia card?  my monitor isnt detected
<nescius> hello
<BluesKaj> hi nescius
<nescius> HI!
<nescius> ..is it possible to disable password prompt when switching between users?
<nescius> lightdm and kde 4.14
<BluesKaj> only if the other user is in your pwd group afaik
<Guest67098> hello everyone i have extrnal hard disk ( silicone Power 2 TB ) when i choose safety remove on dolphin file manager it unmonted but when i touch body of it still  have spin . it seems doesn't power of Ext HD off . now i have question is this satefy for unplug HD ? how i can power off it ?
<pet0> i have three monitors two are in hdmi that work and one is in displayport that doesnt work
<pet0> i tried to google about it but didnt find anything helpful
<pet0> sorry i lied.. i have two DVI ports and one DP
<pet0> and its the second DVI that doesnt work
<pet0> i have the latest nvidia drivers
<pet0> all the help i can find is for laptops for some optimus graphics card
<plolipop> plop
<knro_> Sooo...  Kubuntu 15.04 will include KDE Applications 15.04 I presume?
<alfio> ciao
<alfio> !list
<ubottu> alfio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<knro_> Where can I get a pirated version of Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> knro_,  there is no pirated version...kubuntu is free , read the topic
<knro_> BluesKaj: I didn't mean that.. I meant Kubuntu tailored to pirates
<BluesKaj> what kind of pirates ? i think you're in the wrong chat
<BluesKaj> knro_, there's no such OS in kubuntu
<knro_> BluesKaj: I was kidding. At any rate, I wanted to know if KDE Applications 15.04 will make it to Kubuntu 15.04?
<BluesKaj> plasma 5
<knro_> BluesKaj: I know Plasma 5 will be there, that Plasma 5 and KDE Applications are two different things
<BluesKaj> KDE5 will come later as of nopw there's the plasma 5.2 desktop and KF5
<knro_> Not even Plasma 5.3? 5.2 is still buggy
<BluesKaj> KF5 workspace
<knro_> I know there is KDE Frameworks 5 (the library), KDE Plasma 5 (the desktop), and KDE Application (duh the applications), so those are released independently of each other.
<soee> knro_: plasma 5.3 will be released ~ 1 week after Kubuntu Vivid so thers now way it get into
<knro_> soee: and 15.04 applications? They will be released April 15th
<soee> that im not sure
<BluesKaj> knro_, keep searching , you can find that out for yourself, you seem to know what's out there , but you ask anyway
<knro_> BluesKaj: I'm not sure when the Kubuntu team choose for freeze date.. that actually decides what goes in and what doesn't
<soee> this is Ubuntu schedule i think
<soee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseSchedule
<BluesKaj> and the proper chat for 15.04 all flavours is #ubuntu+1
<nescius> thanks, I found this - gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.lockdown disable-lock-screen 'true'
<pch> re
<BluesKaj> re??
<SJ03> ciao
<soee> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<soee> hiho
<vedu> Hello. I have installed package kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu. But I always have gnome related processes running in the background
<vedu> When I resume from sleep, I have to enter password twice in KDE then gnome lock screens.
<soee> vedu: kubuntu-desktop wont remove default gnome stuff
<vedu> soee: yes I know. so I should remove it? anyone here who has done a similar install?
<jubo2> Hello and thanks for my fav OS, Kubuntu
<jubo2> I've an issue with a Kubuntu14.04.1 shutting itself down occasionally without any prior warning
<soee> vedu: you want only KDE or also unity or whatever you are running now ?
<vedu> only kde
<pch> All: What packages are needed to work the weather wallpapper ? installed: plasma-widgets-addons plasma-wallpapers-addons kde-wallpapers kde-wallpapers-default kdeartwork-wallpapers kdewallpapers
<BluesKaj> weather wallpaper?
<pch> desktop settings > weather
<BluesKaj> pch, desktop settings wallpaper type>image then choose open and navigate to folder containing said file
<jubo2> Something is rebooting my system every now and then
<jubo2> what can I do ?
<jubo2> Lately it's been powering off when I'm rendering a video in kdenlive
<jubo2> and I really need it done
<jubo2> what is the way to check the CPU temp on Kubuntu?
<jubo2> got the video rendered now after million runs when the machine shuts itself down
<vbgunz> is there a way to **try** out the latest Plasma 5 on Kubuntu 14.10 without wrecking everything?
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, it's a crap shoot
<vbgunz> :(
<BluesKaj> a lot depends on your hardware/drivers
<soee> why dont you try Vivid iso with Plasma 5 ?
<vbgunz> I fear Plasma 5 in 15.04 is gonna be what KDE 4 was to Kubuntu when it debut. It's gonna come in really incomplete and never get finished by the time 6 rolls around :'( I'd like to see it now but in a safe way
<soee> well thats true, it will not have all the features
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, some plasmoids aren't available in plasma 5
<soee> but in the current state it is pretty damd good :)
<soee> whats more, Vivid will ship probably Plasma 5.2.3
<soee> so a lot of bugs should be fixed
<vbgunz> I believe it, I have faith in the KDE project.
<soee> than soon after Vivid release, Plasma 5.3 will be released so we can expect some backport or ppa for Vivid with 5.3
<soee> but the good news is that next LTS should have rock solid Plasma 5 :)
<BluesKaj> soee, no freezes or crashes lately, had a couple of small crashes .mostly when exiting system settings and logging out
<vbgunz> so you guys are already on 5?
<vbgunz> is it backports or alpha 15.04?
<BluesKaj> yup, kubuntu 15.04 here
<soee> BluesKaj: on Vivid packages (archive) or from kubuntu-ci ?
<BluesKaj> soee, nope , I reinstalled the daily
<soee> ah :D
<soee> anyway, first bugfix release shoudl help a lot to
<soee> so ~ 1,5 week
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<soee> ok i just tested kdenlive a bit more, works pretty nice, not a single crash, video rendered etc.
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: thanks, I'm thinking this is the best option but it's a sort of let down when I honestly wanted to see it in action against all my data and current setup. I just hope whatever the hell 5 is, it's solid. I'll take a few steps down from 4 if it's **solid**. But if it follows in the footsteps of 4, it'll be a huge letdown :(
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: you must have been around when 4 made it's debut on Kubuntu? How does 5 feel? Does it feel the same?
<vbgunz> a lot of incompleteness, a lot of bugs?
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, well a warning there are some annoying issues that need fixing , and not all the plsamoids packages are available atm, so if you're on producyion machine/on the job then i'd try 15.04 on a sepoarate partition
<vbgunz> hmm, I think I'll take the live for a spin, I am really curious about 5
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, good move
<vbgunz> you know, funny thing, I can remember why I went from Ubuntu to Kubuntu, it was because of FreeBSD. I wanted to try something new, they used KDE 3.5 or probably 3.4 at the time and I fell in love with it
<vbgunz> sorry, it was I think PCBSD
<vbgunz> I forgot but I remember falling in love with KDE, I stuck with it eversince
<BluesKaj> I've tried freeBSD , but iwouldn't even get past the HW recognition stage ,,couldn't install it on this machine
<vbgunz> no, it wasn't FreeBSD, it was I think PCBSD. it was a live BSD distro that used KDE. messing with it, it made me fall in love with KDE, eversince I stood loyal to KDE, this happened maybe 6 or 7 years ago
<vbgunz> I just remember the debacle of KDE 4 and it took maybe 2 years for it to grow into something solid. I'm worried about 5, I'm hoping they make it awesome but that fear of 4 and what it went through still lingers
<BluesKaj> yeah i found KDE and installed it on 6.10 as soon as I realized it was for me , more familiar looking to an old windows guy :)
<vbgunz> I fell in love with how it had so many options baked in whereas in Gnome, I had to add a lot of little utilities to get the same effect
<vbgunz> anyhow, I'm hoping 5 is gonna make everything right, my hopes are high
<BluesKaj> not big on effects so much as the versatlity it offers over unity/gnome etc
<vbgunz> I don't mean visual effects. I mean to achieve most of the same effects in Gnome at the time, you needed to download a bunch of utilities, e.g., window management, etc
<BluesKaj> right
<vbgunz> tweaks, etc
<BluesKaj> ubuntu-tweak
<vbgunz> Devils Pie, remember that?
<vbgunz> haha, memories man
<BluesKaj> nope, ididn't sticj=k wirth gnome very long ...ran kde with other distros like mandrake and suse and fedora , the i discovered kubuntu and that was it , no more distro hopping except for the odd adventure with new offerings
<BluesKaj> 'scuse the phat phinger syndrome :)
<vbgunz> about 2 years ago I switched from Kubuntu to Fedora because I thought Kubuntu had too many bugs and I was tired of it... it turned out it was KDE that had the bugs... so I switched back
<NoOova> hi guys!
<NoOova> culd i use ubuntu repository with kubuntu?
<soee> yes
<NoOova> and infinality ppa too?
<soee> Kubntu is Ubunut but with different DE
<soee> infinality ?
<NoOova> soee: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/06/better-font-rendering-in-linux-with.html
<soee> i should work but why would you want to use that ?
<NoOova> I boot with kubuntu live cd (15.04 beta) and see ugly fonts
<soee> you can adjust font antialiasing
<NoOova> Y try
<NoOova> i
<soee> got To System Settings -> Fonts
<soee> and play with that option
<NoOova> i was
<NoOova> but it doesnt do what i want
<soee> :)
<NoOova> another reason is font rendering in java apps
<NoOova> in idea Ide font rendering with default libfreetype and default java is ugly
<NoOova> https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/IDEA-57233
<soee> you should have option in Idea ide to enable font antialiasing there
<soee> im using PhpStorm and have nice fonts with it
<NoOova> soee: i use idea now, i used phpstorm and pycharm before
<NoOova> there are one big probkem with java and linux
<NoOova> fonts are ugly
<Mmike> Hi, guys. Is there a way to 'reset' mouse in KDE? I was running some full screen app (wine), and when that one exited I don't have a mouse.
<Mmike> I tried `kwin --replace`, no gain
<ultimo> Mmike: Just restart your System
<Mmike> Just? :)
<Mmike> I'm trying to avoid that.
<Mmike> One can see 'linux on dekstop' matured - even Windows fixes now work :)
<ultimo> are you willing to log off and on?
<Mmike> I am, ofc.
<Mmike> But I'm hoping not to need to :)
<ultimo> try kwin --replace
<Mmike> tried, no gain :(
<Mmike> wine messed up something
<Mmike> and I have no clue what
<lordievader> Mmike: Restart X.
<Mmike> i'm trying to keep my sessions
<Mmike> tons of terminals open
<ultimo> have you tried to unplug the mouse?
<lordievader> Mmike: Tmux survives X restarts ;)
<Mmike> lordievader,  :)
<Mmike> ultimo, no!
 * Mmike tries
<Mmike> so, dmesg showed that mouse was disconnected and then connected back
<Mmike> but still no mouse
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> reboot
<Mmike> I needed to anyways, new kelner :/
<ultimo> sorry...
<Mmike> there
<Mmike> got my mouse back :)
<lordievader> Mmike: Whee ;D
<floown> Hello
<ultimo> welcome
<floown> I have a big problem to install Guest add-on in Virtualbox. The host is Windows 8.1 and the guest Kubuntu 14.10 with plasma 5.2 http://pastebin.com/PcitJ1sz
<floown> I'm in groups vboxsf et and vboxusers
<floown> I should reboot :\
<floown> I'm back
<floown> I still have my problem http://pastebin.com/PcitJ1sz
<dougl> floown, your host is linux?
<floown> dougl: the host is Win 8.1 and the guest a Kubuntu 14.10
<floown> dougl: virtualbox is up to date
<floown> 4.3.20.xxxx
<floown> dougl: should I enter sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-dkms ?
<dougl> I did opposite... kubuntu 14.04 host and windows 7 guest and the guest tools were installed from a menu that belonged to virtual box.
<dougl> would think same for kubuntu - just a guess but I think you are trying the BFH and it is just a checkbox somewhere...
 * dougl looking for 14.10 install cd
<floown> dougl: I have not undestand (I'm french, sorry)
<floown> I have install the guest add-on from the CD mounted by the menu
<floown> not from Ubuntu deposit
<dougl> french - I recommend mandriva as your host and win 8 and kubutu as your guest machines - much further ahead
<ikonia> in what way is it "much futher ahead" ?
<ultimo> 1
<floown> dougl: it's not my configuration, I have Windows 8.1 for working with Adobe suite. I have Kubuntu in guest to web development
<floown> dougl: I have reformulate my problem with Virtualbox : https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=65978&p=311983#p311983
#kubuntu 2016-02-08
<goddard> how can i remove project neon source and revert the changes?
<goddard> getting to many crashes
<noaXess> gooood mooorning
<valorie> DarinMiller: I was just mentioning you
<valorie> mind if I PM?
<noaXess> holla valorie
<valorie> hi noaXess
<noaXess> quesiton... if i plugin wired network and also wireless network is active.. both will be active and can cause problems.... is there any background option to disable wlan automatically, if wired is connected?
<noaXess> the thing is, i have a internal DHCP and do assign same ip to my wired and wireless adapter...
<DarinMiller> valerie: Good morning!
<DarinMiller> Not sure what PM means...
<valorie> private message
<noaXess> private message
<DarinMiller> sure, np not sure how to pm back though
<noaXess> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<valorie> thanks noaXess
<lordievader> Good morning.
<kuvanito> hi guys and gals
<kuvanito> need some help installing 16.04, the installer always crashes, any clues? or better yet a link to a good .iso I am using the latest daily builds
<kuvanito> need some help installing 16.04, the installer always crashes, any clues? or better yet a link to a good .iso I am using the latest daily builds
<valorie> kuvanito: hmmm, I upgraded
<valorie> I heard that the installer is borked though
<valorie> :(
<valorie> can you finish the install via the commandline?
<kuvanito> have not tried it yet, I am no expert when it comes to the terminal
<kuvanito> I guess I will have to wait until new daily build releases an installable iso
<cosec_> here is my problem
<cosec_> my lappy has switchable graphics
<cosec_> when i use xorg driver
<cosec_> everything works fine (Except for games)
<cosec_> when i install the fglrx drivers
<cosec_> i have to go to bios and set it to discrete only
<cosec_> which drains the battery real fast
<cosec_> any solutions ?
<onur__> :P
<cosec_> i just want to use the normal xorg drivers
<Igor___> Hi, I push logout, and now when I tried to login in - it doesn't work
<onur__> yalan söylüyor ona inanma :P :)
<cosec_> :/
<cosec_> Igor___: what did you do before logging out ?
<Igor___> I added new user
<cosec_> Igor___: enter correct pass ?
<Igor___> Yes, after typed pass, blackscreen showed and then back login screen
<Igor___> *came  back
<cosec_> Igor___: don't use the new user account
<cosec_> use the accout that was previously working
<cosec_> and retry
<cosec_> *account
<Igor___> I can't login with old account
<Igor___> Is it possible to mount home point to old home disk partition?
<Igor___> It's not recognize it and doesn't set mount point to "/home"
<Igor___> Or is it only possible to save old home partition and mount new /home to new partition?
<hateball> Igor___: is your old /home encrypted?
<Igor___> No
<hateball> otherwise I dont see why you should have any problems
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Igor___> There are only +, -, Change, Revert buttons
<Igor___> And in Change there isn't possibility to set home
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I would like a discussion around the cpu thing, I have to choose for someone else who uses Kubuntu and wants a brand new machine
<melodie> I have read at phoronix there might be issues with some of the i5/i7 cpu early Skylake : what are your experiences about them?
<melodie> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=intel-skl-prelim-support
<rww> sigh phoronix
<rww> it's not an issue with Skylake, it's an issue with older versions of the kernel having support for Skylake graphics disabled by default
<rww> on newer kernels, it's enabled out of the box. on older ones, add i915.preliminary_hw_support=1 to the kernel cmdline
<rww> problem solved
<rww> (and if you're not using Intel graphics, e.g. if you have an actual graphics card, it's irrelevant)
<melodie> rww for now I'm just around building the specs, but this is the first time I'm doing it for someone else, and I would not want to mislead him
<melodie> he won't have an added graphic card to start with, he will have the tower (cooler master, silent box, easy to open and add stuff in)
<rww> k. looks like for *buntu before 16.04, you'd want to add i915.preliminary_hw_support=1 then
<rww> specifically, in /etc/default/grub, add to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX. as the comment at the top of the file says, you'd do sudo update-grub afterwards
<rww> if i recall correctly it'll boot fine without it, just won't be as performant as it could be
<melodie> rww it has to be performing, and not less "because we are Linux". The deal here, is to provide him with machines not having Windows at all, for a start. :)
<melodie> rww how is Kubuntu 14.04 ? Will it last long as a LTS?
<mrboombastic_> anybody uses Zorin OS?
<mrboombastic_> YO YO YO!!!
<melodie> rww what procs do you have on your kubuntu machine(s)?
<melodie> mrboombastic_ no need to yoyo, no one for the time being (here)
<mrboombastic_> no, it's based on Ubuntu
<melodie> based on does not mean Kubuntu people know about it
<melodie> try at #ubuntu?
<mrboombastic_> ok
<JeZxLee> What is "Project Neon" ?
<genii> JeZxLee: Project Neon used to be a "bleeding edge" rolling release of Kubuntu with latest packages. It has now been superceded by Kubuntu SI ( Continuous Integration)
<genii> CI rather, not SI
<JeZxLee> saw on DistroWatch website that Neon was just released? sorry, am confused
<genii> JeZxLee: The PPAs found here for Kubuntu CI picks up from where Neon left off https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs
<genii> JeZxLee: Many still refer to it as Neon or Project Neon, but to reiterate, it is now referred to as Kubuntu CI
<acheron88> JeZxLee: you are probably thinking of http://neon.kde.org.uk/
<acheron88> which is the new non kubuntu project
<genii> !info badapp baddist
<ubottu> 'baddist' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<genii> !info baloo kubuntu-backports
<ubottu> Package baloo does not exist in kubuntu-backports
<genii> The http://archive.neon.kde.org.uk/unstable/dists/wily/ referenced seems not to be populated if you actually browse it.
<genii> !info baloo kubuntu-experimental
<ubottu> Package baloo does not exist in kubuntu-experimental
 * genii makes more coffee
<rww> genii: "This initial release of KDE neon is based on the current standard release of Ubuntu 15.10 to better prepare this new project for the upcoming 16.04 long-term release."
<genii> Hm
<rww> so yeah, not wily
<rww> anyways, #kde-neon for more info on that stuff
<BluesKaj> rww,  the neon ppa is for Wily
<rww> BluesKaj: are you talking about KDE Neon or something else
<BluesKaj> rww, yes
<BluesKaj> neon kde
<rww> oh, duh, wily's 15.10 isn't it
<rww> it's been a little while since i last cared
<rww> not sure what genii means then :\
<BluesKaj> think he was referring to the old neon morphing into CI stable ppa
<rww> 19:14 < genii> The http://archive.neon.kde.org.uk/unstable/dists/wily/ referenced seems not to be populated if you actually browse it.
<genii> Yep. Although if you check the version numbers  in the KDE Neon and compare them to the Kubuntu CI, there seems to be some discrepencies
<acheron88> genii: the packages are in the pool directory in the unstabe one
<rww> genii: KDE Neon is not related to Kubuntu CI
<rww> genii: Project Neon became Kubuntu CI. Project Neon is not KDE Neon.
<BluesKaj> the old neon project
<genii> CI seems to have later package versions
<acheron88> tested in a VM and they install for wily OK
<genii> ( than KDE Neon)
<rww> acheron88: yep, same
<acheron88> will give it a go when the get running with xenial packages
<BluesKaj> rww, i never said it was
<acheron88> but may stick with kubuntu packages for the main
<rww> BluesKaj: I never said you did.
<BluesKaj> kk
<BluesKaj> https://dot.kde.org/2016/01/30/fosdem-announcing-kde-neon
<tumor> hallou
<tumor> see somebody one satellite?
<BluesKaj> tumor, ???
<tumor> el mismo
<tumor> estoy buscando una especie de cohete
<tumor> a ver si algluien me puede ayudar
<tumor> please
<BluesKaj> !es | tumor
<ubottu> tumor: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<genii> !es
<tumor> ingles?
<genii> English here. Espanol #ubuntu-es
<tumor> Zank yu very much
<melodie> how can I find fast a link to a Kubuntu testing Xenial, please?
<genii> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BluesKaj> melodie, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ ....afterwards for xenial support check #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> genii,  someone should change the ubottu info to the kubuntu dailies page not the ubuntu dailies
<melodie> BluesKaj thanks!
<BluesKaj> melodie, yw
<melodie> :)
<genii> ubottu: !daily-#kubuntu is <reply> Daily builds of the images of the current development version of Kubuntu can be found at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<ubottu> I'll remember that, genii
<genii> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the images of the current development version of Kubuntu can be found at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
 * genii sips his coffee
<BluesKaj> genii, good job ! :-)
<melodie> BluesKaj I'm happy I can download it very fast: by downloading it first, remotely, on a fast server, then from my remote space ^^
<melodie> it was "xenial-desktop-amd64  10%[=>                  ] 150,72M   297KB/s    eta 62m 7s ^C
<melodie> " and now it's " 1,68MB/s"
<melodie> ^^
<bprompt> well, you'd still need a fast connection on your end to be able to download it fast from your remote space =P
<acheron88> the kubuntu xenial daily live iso were not installable a week or so back. not sure if that is fixed now
<lordievader> Thought I saw someone mention similar problems today...
<acheron88> bug #1529450
<ubottu> bug 1529450 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[master] AttributeError: 'PageKde' object has no attribute 'get_secureboot_key'" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1529450
<melodie> how long are the Kubuntu defined as LTS? 3 years? 5 years?
<bprompt> 5
<bprompt> used to be 3 IIRC before 12.04
<bprompt> keep in mind that, LTS are only the april versions on an "even year", so april 2016 will be one, because, "16" is an even number, april the 4th month, thus 16.04 is LTS
<melodie> bprompt thank you for the details :o)
<melodie> I knew about the even part, just didn't know if Kubuntu was now a 5 years LTS
<bprompt> k
<melodie> :)
<kame_> kubuntu 15.10, is only shiet, sucks, i migrate for debian
<kame_> bay
<clivejo> nice of you to let us know kame_
<bass> howto disable ALT + LeftClick dragging the window? It seems to be built into kubuntu and is interfering with something else that I need and use
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> bass:    with something you need to use?  do some remapping on that "something" methinks, because Alt-drag is usually a window manager combination that most or all WM use, in this case, that'd be Kwin
<Khaotic> how do i change the login screen bg ion 15.10
<drleviathan> I've been meaning to change the login screen bg image in 15.10 too.
<drleviathan> I'm using sddm as my login screen (I'm using ubuntu + kubuntu-desktop package)
<drleviathan> ah... SDDM is configurable via: System Settings --> Startup and Shutdown --> Login Screen (SDDM)
<Khaotic> drleviathan, same. thts why we here
<Khaotic> drleviathan, it doesnt save though for me
<drleviathan> hrm... I can't seem to select a new image...
<Khaotic> same here
<drleviathan> specifically: the filepicker won't show any images
<Khaotic> shows images for me
<Khaotic> but wont save my selection
 * drleviathan looks for the sddm config files...
<drleviathan> so Khaotic, I'm usin the 'breeze' theme for sddm
<drleviathan> and I'm showing that I've got this package installed: sddm-theme-breeze
<Khaotic> fixed for me
<Khaotic> which is weird
<drleviathan> the contents of that package show, among other files, this one:  /usr/share/sddm/themes/breeze/components/artwork/background.png
<Khaotic> drleviathan, thats the only theme lol
<Khaotic> what file you looking at?
<drleviathan> yeah, well I'm going to overwrite that background image file (after backing it up)
<drleviathan> but I don't want to reboot right now, so I'll have to wait to find out if it worked
<Khaotic> just go to another tty then sudo service sddm restart
<drleviathan> I'm not looking at a file, but I ran this command to look for 'sddm' packages:
<drleviathan> dpkg -l | grep -i sddm
<drleviathan> and then ran this command to show the contents of the breeze package:
<drleviathan> dpkg -L sddm-theme-breeze
<drleviathan> well, I'm in the middle of some work, so I'll try it later
<Khaotic> cool
<Claymore> Hi folks, I have an issue since updating to plasma 5.5.3
<Claymore> I need to log in 3 times before audio works
<Claymore> Ant ideas what could be the cause?
<Claymore> *Any
<Claymore> 1st log in - pavucontrol only has dummy output and lists no audio hardware
<Claymore> 2nd log in - pavucontrol now shows the hardware. Yey \o/. But only allows dummy output
<Claymore> 3rd login - hardware still listed and all the expected outputs are available. \o/
<Claymore> I suspect something in systemd, but I could easily be wrong.
<valorie> hmmm, i've seen nobody else report something like that
<valorie> it sounds almost like solid isn't finding your hardware before pa starts up
<valorie> I doubt it is systemd, given we've been using that for a year
<valorie> but I don't recall any changes in pa or solid for that matter
#kubuntu 2016-02-09
<melodie> Claymore did you check the available space in your home partition?
<melodie> hi valorie
<Claymore> Hi Valorie, yes its a strange one.
<Claymore> Hi Melody, plenty of disk space.
<Claymore> Is there a way to restart the whole audio system? It might save the re-logins
<keithzg> Claymore: if pulseaudio is the problem, the old "pulseaudio -k" (ie. kill pulseaudio instances) followed by "pulseaudio -D" (ie. start pulseaudio in daemon mode) might be what you're looking for.
<Claymore> Cheers Keithzg, I'll try it next time
<Oderus> hi. i just tried to add some services to the context menu in dolphin via the "get new services" button. I then installed some, but they do not appear at all in the list of services even after reboot. any ideas?
<Claymore> One more question - is kwalletd still required for 15.10?
<melodie> good night
<angus> ls
<cosss> how do i safely install another desktop environment in kubuntu ?
<cosss> last time i installed xubuntu-desktop in ubuntu and it got suck at login screen
<cosss> :(
<Guest43247> how do i install kubuntu to flash drive
<drleviathan> Guest43247, there are several links on the internet that describe how to make a bootable USB drive.
<drleviathan> In short: download the ISO, use dd to put on USB drive
<Guest43247> what is dd
<drleviathan> dd = command line "data dump" utility.  Used for writing raw data from one drive to another.
<Oderus> hi. i tried installing new services in dolphin and my new services do not show up. i have tried googling around and trying to put the .desktop files in different places but nothing works. any ideas?
<valorie> Oderus: you might have to run kbuildsycoca or so
<Oderus> valorie: i have actually tried that as well..
<valorie> Oderus: I guess I would check with #kde-devel then
<Oderus> valorie: thank you
<DQSII> i dont give a fuck what most people think about me online truthfully
<DQSII> oops wrong chat xD
<lordievader> Good morning.
<JunkHunk> hello is there an IRC channel for google bloggers?
<JunkHunk> I cannot get embedded videos working...
<lordievader> Alis might know.
<lordievader> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<john_s039> hello, few questions, the app store whats the new name for it?
<hateball> john_s039: Do you mean Muon Discover ?
<john_s039> other question is, i have AMD montherboard with 2 video cards , Onboard and PCI-x .. Now for odd reason , it does not show any nvidia at all in a driver list
<john_s039> ah yeah, i guess i had to update the files to get the Muon to work lol
<hateball> john_s039: So your PCIe card is nVidia? What model?
<john_s039> anyhow, give me a sec about the nvidia
<john_s039> it's a 650Tz i think
<john_s039> 2GB
<hateball> There's no Tz, I guess you mean Ti ?
<hateball> john_s039: Run this in a terminal and paste the result: "lspci|grep VGA"
<john_s039> ZOTAC GeForce GT 730
<john_s039> lspci|grep VGA 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK208 [GeForce GT 730] (rev a1)
<hateball> john_s039: Is this Kubuntu 14.04 or 15.10 ?
<john_s039> but there is no driver software, -- Plus i have ATI as well as a onboard, and it's 15.10
<hateball> john_s039: That sounds strange. Are you using the AMD chipset to display your image now?
<BluesKaj> john_s039, have you set the nvidia pci as default in the bios?
<john_s039> nah, in my bios i have it on PCI due to when i have it on onboard it does not seem to load up with a other video card
<john_s039> it use to use 2 cards at the same time, meaning, onboard and PCI -- but now it does not even see the onboard
<BluesKaj> recheck your bios setting for the pci and disconnect the onboard gpu to check if the pci card is working
<kaddi> how do i get quassel to stop automatically connecting here?
<kaddi> do I have to delete the network from the list of networks?
<john_s039> the PCI is working, it's the onboard is not working with dual video' like it was before
<BluesKaj> disable autoconnect in quassel. kaddi
<OerHeks> kaddi, go into connection settings, you will find the channels you autojoin
<kaddi> BluesKaj: only thing I was able to find is the automatic reconnect
<hateball> kaddi: if you rightclick and part a channel it wont rejoin automatically on connecting to the network either
<kaddi> hateball, OerHeks: I don't want to not join kubuntu, I don't want to join freenode on starting quassel ;)
<kaddi> I do occasionally join freenode and when I do that's usually to come here to ask for some advice or offer some information
<kaddi> but most days I don't want to join freenode but other networks
<kaddi> however, when I start quassel it starts by automatically connection to freenode
<hateball> kaddi: same goes for that. disconnect the network before closing quassel and it'll remember that state
<kaddi> lemme try
<kaddi> thanks, that worked
<kaddi> could've sworn I tried that before, but apparently not :p
<BluesKaj> john_s039, guessing you have xserver-xorg.conf file , I'm not sure how to set your 2 gpus up there, but theremust be a tut /method showing how...I use only one monitor so i'm not familiar with multiple setups
<john_s039> AH
<john_s039> okay, so, the driver manager now saw the Nvidia now, lets hope it can also read the ATI after the reboot
<john_s039> now the other question
<john_s039> gaming, on linux, what best, other then wine?
<john_s039> like GTA 5, and all that, as i have FX-6 cores, AMD,
<BluesKaj> john_s039,
<BluesKaj> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<john_s039> @bluekaj - Yep?
<BluesKaj> the url above
<john_s039> yeah, i was on that before
<john_s039> it failed to install for odd reason it never seen the GPU lol
<john_s039> what about gaming wise>
<hateball> john_s039: Plenty of native games available through Steam or otherwise
<hateball> If you intend to play windows-only games, your options are Wine or using GPU passthrough to a VM
<john_s039> i know the wine don't support GTA5, due to media player, as for VM i was thinking on windows 7? but then again, dam MS forcing everyone on Windows 10, and Windows 10, new update removed the media player :\
<krissi> Hello
<krissi> What is the status on plasma mobile for nexus 5 is it user friendly or should i wit
<krissi> wait*
<john_s039> brb in a few mins need to restart
<john_s09> yeah, it does not work with dual ATI and Nivida
<kaddi> and it reconnected me again.. i give up
<kaddi> guess i'll just idle in here :p
<marcellus> my Kubuntu 15.10 won't auto mount any drives on startup.....
<marcellus> already tried this 'kcmshell4 device_automounter_kcm'
<marcellus> and changing some value from 1 to 0 on  some file...
<marcellus> any ideas?
<marcellus> what else could I try?
<cojack> yo guys, can some one explain me why node v5.5 stop throw exception when I pass some logic through (Q) promises?
<cojack> fuck, wrong channel
<GreenDay> hello
<GreenDay> what about kdm?
<GreenDay> no support under kubuntu?
<GreenDay> and xdm?
<genii> sddm is now the default. You could try and install kdm or xdm but they are no longer maintained or supported
<genii> lightdm is still maintained and supported, but not provided as the default due to philosophical differences between Kubuntu developers and Canonical
<GreenDay> genii: thanks for the input
<GreenDay> that's shame however kdm is discontinued
<acheron88> tend to use lightdm here as is more stable than sddm
<genii> Here as well
<GreenDay> alright
<GreenDay> I dislike it because it looks like gnome.. :d
<acheron88> there are a few alternate greeter themes
<acheron88> plus a tool to set the gtk greeter theme
<GreenDay> ok
<GreenDay> how can you explain startx doesnt start...x...
<OerHeks> 'service lightdm start' is current
<death_> test
<death_> test
<death__> 7
<death__> wheels
<RedFox_> Hi
<RedFox_> Is there anyone here?
<RedFox_> Hi death
<death_> good bye
<RedFox_> I think is there anybody here
<RedFox_> I left
<RedFox_> GoodBye
<DarinMiller> I am here
<GreenDay> I lost keymap each time khuntu starts
<GreenDay> kubuntu
<Figarus> cial
<GreenDay> VLC did not installed in KDE menu
<GreenDay> i must install it by hand
<vertago1> I am trying to figure out what the difference between kde neon and the kubuntu backports is other than where it is hosted and the branding
<genii> vertago1: "Neon is a KDE Incubator project and we are still baking it. Currently we have an archive of KDE software built from unstable Git branches which can be installed on top of Ubuntu 15.10 flavours. Coming soon will be an archive built from KDE releases for users and live/installable images to install onto your computer. " from https://dot.kde.org/2016/01/30/fosdem-announcing-kde-neon
<genii> vertago1: Whereas kubuntu PPAs are latest stable KDE packaged for Kubuntu ( and not from git)
<vertago1> genii when you install the binaries built from the git repo that is practically the same thing as installing from a package
<vertago1> packages just track what goes where and what is compatable with what
<vertago1> and what depends on what
<vertago1> It makes sense to me that you want to be able to use and or test the latest releases of software easily. It seems to me that KCI and the backports pretty much give you the same thing as KDE neon in theory--that is if KCI and the backports were able to keep up with the KDE release cycle
<vertago1> My concern is that extra work would be spent upkeeping a project that is already being done elsewhere in the community
<vertago1> I guess on second look at what you said it looks like they are globing it all into one package
<vertago1> I just tried it out on a VM and it really does look like another kde backports
<lordievader> vertago1: The big difference between Neon and the backports is that Neon is automated builds, whereas the backports are manual labor.
<lordievader> In theory Neon holds newer stuff than the backports.
<vertago1> It would make sense for backports then to pull the packing data from neon and apply fixes as needed
<vertago1> I wonder if anyone has thought about going with a package-less distribution scheme where updates are applied file-by-file instead of package by package. It seems like a waste to have to reinstall all the images, docs etc if nothing changes just because of a small change to a lib or something.
<vertago1> you would still need packages in the sense of the metadata
#kubuntu 2016-02-10
<VxM> Anyone know if there's a way to make spotify work with lates kubuntu?
<genii> VxM: What problem are you having with it?
<VxM> I installed it following instructions on their website and I can find it in search but it just shows at taskbar for few seconds and then disappears
<genii> VxM: If you run it in Konsoile with: spotify     ... does it complain about libgcrypt.so.11 ?
<VxM> echo deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/spotify.list
<VxM> thats what it gives
<genii> What you pasted was one of the instructions off their page to install it
<genii> ( and not presumably a link to a pastebin with what happens when you try to run it)
<VxM> oh right that was on my clip board still
<VxM> sec
<VxM> spotify: error while loading shared libraries: libgcrypt.so.11: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<VxM> that's what I get
<genii> VxM: What it needs is for you to make a symbolic link called libgcrypt.so.11 which points to your actual one which is a later version. Are you on 32 or 64 bit, or a different platform altogether?
 * genii makes more coffee
<VxM> I'm on 64bit os
<genii> VxM: Then please give the result of: ls -l /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgcrypt*   ...and then I can give you the correct command to make the symbolic link
<VxM> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     19 helmi  5 18:25 /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgcrypt.so.20 -> libgcrypt.so.20.0.3
<VxM> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 924096 touko 21  2015 /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgcrypt.so.20.0.3
<genii> VxM: So then: sudo ln -s /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgcrypt.so.20.0.3 /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgcrypt.so.11
<VxM> ok done. It should work now?
<genii> Hopefully. Although it looks like you have libgcrypt20 series, not sure if they have compatible libraries
<genii> We will know if it throws an error after tryig to run it again from Konsole
<genii> !info libgcrypt11 wily
<ubottu> Package libgcrypt11 does not exist in wily
<genii> Hm
<genii> !info libgcrypt11 vivid
<ubottu> Package libgcrypt11 does not exist in vivid
<genii> Interesting. My Vivid box has 11 but apt doesn't know where it came from ( probably from a previous Kubuntu, this one has been upgraded continuously)
<genii> !info libgcrypt11 precise
<ubottu> libgcrypt11 (source: libgcrypt11): LGPL Crypto library - runtime library. In component main, is standard. Version 1.5.0-3ubuntu0.4 (precise), package size 275 kB, installed size 615 kB
<VxM> Well this is less than week old
<genii> VxM: Did it throw some error when you tried: spotify       at command line?
<VxM> lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgcrypt.so.11: version `GCRYPT_1.2' not found (required by /opt/spotify/spotify-client/Data/libcef.so)
<VxM> I pasted that earlier but accidentally left / at begining
<genii> Yeah, so just linking will be no good. So now we need to remove the symbolic link: sudo rm /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgcrypt.so.11
<genii> ..and to do the more complicated procedure :)
<genii> !info libgcrypt11 trusty
<ubottu> libgcrypt11 (source: libgcrypt11): LGPL Crypto library - runtime library. In component main, is important. Version 1.5.3-2ubuntu4.2 (trusty), package size 231 kB, installed size 607 kB
<genii> Which is: grab the Trusty deb file, grab out the shared library file from it and put it in /opt/spotify/lib    then make a symlink to it in that spot, then run ldconfig on that dir
<genii> Smoke, be back in a couple minutes
<genii> VxM: Are you ready for the next set of instructions? :)
<VxM> not yet. I found libcrypt.so.1 Do I need to move it or what? I'm kinda new with this
<genii> No, don't bother removing that one
<genii> VxM: I will give you now the instructions, one line at a time:wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libg/libgcrypt11/libgcrypt11_1.5.3-2ubuntu4.2_amd64.deb
<genii> VxM: tar -xvf data.tar.xz
<genii> VxM: sudo mv lib /opt/spotify/spotify-client
<genii> VxM: sudo chown -R root:root /opt/spotify/spotify-client/lib
<VxM> hold on
<VxM> that tar gave me Cannot open: No such file or directory
<genii> Apologies, forgot one command right after the wget one
<genii> VxM:  ar -x libgcrypt11_1.5.3-2ubuntu4.2_amd64.deb
<genii> VxM: From that ar -x, go to the next ones
<genii> VxM: After the sudo chown command which i gave, to do:
<genii> VxM: sudo ldconfig /opt/spotify/spotify-client/lib
<VxM> Ok I got that far
<genii> VxM: If you have completed the ldconfig command now and all of the previous commands completed OK, try again with running spotify on the command line
<VxM> Yeah I got it working now.
<VxM> Thanks alot about that
<genii> VxM: Glad to assist
<VxM> though now I understand why some people find linux dark and mysterious world
<genii> Heh :)
<genii> VxM: Hopefully at some point Spotify updates their package to the libgcrypt20 and solves the issue
<VxM> install-> agree -> next -> next -> done doesn't work anymore
<VxM> yeah hope so
<genii> I've reported the problem in detail now to Spotify's bug report system, but I don't hold out much hope there for a fix.
<forni> hi
<sea`> I want to run an untrusted program. I've made another user for it and am about to run it under that user. I see countless people online saying that it should be run in a chroot or a virtual machine, though. What's wrong with an unprivileged user account? I thought UNIX was a multi-user system, but if running unsafe programs /requires/ a separate machine (virtualized or not), then it obviously isn't. What's the reason for this?
<OOPMan> Hey guys
<OOPMan> I'm wondering if there is an easy way I can redownload and reinstall the KDE5 packages on my system
<OOPMan> Or rather my laptop
<OOPMan> I'm not sure what's going on but it's waaaaaaaaaaay more unstable than my desktp. KWin is crashing constantly and there are various other oddities (The cross icon for notifications missing, etc)
<noaXess> hey ho
<DQSII> should have stayed with 14.04.3 kubuntu xD
<noaXess> does anybody know the state of plasma 5.5.4 package for kubuntu 15.10?
<DQSII> not  here i use lts kubuntu i wont use plasma 5 till the next lts release im staying with kde 4 xD
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Smurphy> Morning
<lordievader> Hey Smurphy, how are you?
<Smurphy> tired. Time I go on PTO -> Snowboarding with my girlsa next week :) That will be fun ! :D
<Smurphy> Anb you ?
<lordievader> Nice, have fun ;)
<lordievader> I got coffee next to me, guess I'm doing okay.
<Smurphy> yeah - got my 3rd coffee now :D
<lordievader> Where are you going to snowboard?
<Smurphy> Vauges ... Small station in the French Jura :}
<lordievader> Is that still part of the alps?
<Smurphy> No. Jura - other mountain chain
<Smurphy> Not as high as the alps.
<lordievader> Ah, I see.
<Smurphy> :}
<ilgios> hi there! I have a problem with my pc with kubuntu. i have two network adapter. I need to change setting of eth0. I googled and the path /etc/sysconfig in my kubuntu is not present
<ilgios> where can i modify the settings of the0?
<ilgios> where can i modify the settings of eth0?
<lordievader> ilgios: Under Kubuntu network interfaces are configured through Network Manager.
<lordievader> Normally, anyhow.
<ilgios> lordvander under NetworkManager the ip is correctly set, but if i do from command line a ifconfgi eht0, i have another ip address
<lordievader> ilgios: Use the Network Manager to take down the interface and then re-establish the connection.
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<io> hi, how to disable ktorrent autostart in 15.10?
<io> there is no ~/.kde/autostart dir in my home
<io> there is no ktorrent entry in autostart kde control module
<clivejo> system setting
<clivejo> startup-shutdown
<clivejo> autostart
<clivejo> uncheck the enabled status
<io> clivejo: there is no ktorrent entry there
<BluesKaj> check in ktorrent for an autostart option
<clivejo> do you save your session?
<io> BluesKaj: I did't find that option it in ktorrent
<BluesKaj> prefer qbittorrent here, it's more configurable
<hateball> io: are you restoring your session on startup?
<hateball> as opposed to starting with a blank session
<hateball> oh clivejo already asked
<io> hateball: may be, I did not check that. it's my second day with kde
<hateball> io: it's enabled by default, so
<hateball> (a most awful default imo)
<io> ok. I try to close it and reboot.
<io__> ok, that ktorrent autostart was a session restore thing
<noaXess> where do i get information about building status of plasma 5.5.4 package for 15.10 wily?
<marco-parillo> noaXess: You can go to #kubunut-devel if you are willing to help test via a PPA
<marco-parillo> noaXess: #kubuntu-devel that is.
<noaXess> jep.. i see.. and also found the landing backports ppa ;)
<noaXess> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports-landing
<marco-parillo> I am sure that channel would love to hear your test results.
<Mylonian> So windows keep flashing like 10 times rapidly before minimizing/maximizing/switching.  It's grating on me.
<Mylonian> Is this a known issue?  I just installed, but do I need to update video drivers?
<clivejo> Mylonian: never heard of that issue
<clivejo> is there any particular time it does it?
<Mylonian> It seemed fine during the live demo and during like, the first 5 minutes I was using it.  Then I clicked in Muon to install Pidgin and it froze for a few seconds so I clicked again and then all hell broke loose and now it does it always, even after a restart.
<Mylonian> First 5 minutes after the fresh install I mean.
<Mylonian> Lemme try powering it off entirely...
<GreenDay> Lemme or Lemy?
<GreenDay> :)
<clivejo> have you the open source or proprietary drivers installed?
<Mylonian> Whatever the default is.
<Mylonian> x.org AMD/ATI display wrapper (recommended)
<Mylonian> A power cycle seems to have fixed it.  For now...
 * clivejo fingers crossed :)
<Mylonian> So the default IM client in kubuntu doesn't support IRC.
<Mylonian> What's up with that?
<DarinMiller> Mylonian: I caught the tail end of the flashing issue.  From the limited description, the flashing may be fixed by toggling the composter off/on Alt+shift+f12.
<DarinMiller> Mylonian: KDE has an IRC dedicated app call Konversation.  It works quite well but it does not integrate with telepathy (the default IM app).
<Mylonian> Thanks for the info.
<DarinMiller> Mylonian: Since I missed the 1st part or your post, are you running 15.10?
<d12fk> I'm trying to configure a "Office 365/Lync" instant messaging account in wiley using the backports ppa. It tells me I need the "sipe" telepathy connection manager. Any idea what package I need to install? Searching for sipe didn't bring anthing up in muon and going through the results for telepathy in aptitude didn't indicate anything obvious either.
<BluesKaj> d12fk, I see pidgin-sipe and pidgin-sipe-dbg in regular muon, not the default muon discover
<Mylonian> Yeah, I think it's 15.10
<Mylonian> And the flickering is back.
<DarinMiller> Mylonian: The flashing issue is reduced with newer versions of Plasma.  Are you familiar with the backports ppa?
<BluesKaj> nothing about sipe with telepathy though
<Mylonian> I am not.  I haven't touched Linux in like... 5 years?
<BluesKaj> d12fk,^
<DarinMiller> Mylonian: did the alt+shift+f12 fix the flashing?
<Mylonian> It did.
<DarinMiller> Mylonian: Have you ever installed PPA's?
<Mylonian> I have not!  Unless that's what Muon does.
<DarinMiller> KDE has a backports ppa that brings new releases to older distributions.  https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<Mylonian> Kubuntu 15.10 is an older distribution?
<d12fk> BluesKaj: thanks, pidgin-sipe at least made plasma not crash any more when adding a sipe account via libpurple
<Mylon1> Alright, here I am with the troublesome laptop.
<Mylon1> And somehow I have a presence on this server with my proper username but I'm not sure where/how.
<DarinMiller> 15.10 is the latest Canonical/Kubuntu release but does not have the latest KDE packages (Frameworks, Plasma, application). The backport ppa enables new releases before the next release of Kubuntu.
<DarinMiller> Mylonian: to install the ppa, go to the command line and paste: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<Mylon1> Ah, figures.  Linux still very much requires the command line.
<DarinMiller> Then run sudo apt update  && sudo apt full-upgrade.
<Mylon1> And I can't seem to find it... Go me.
<DarinMiller> Not really. There is a gui method but it is more complicated to explain from a chat window.
<rapte> Mylon1: IIRC software repositories in ubuntu has a way to add software repos
<Mylon1> konsole, that's what I'm looking for.
<DarinMiller> Yes.
<DarinMiller> got run, I wil check in later...
<Mylon1> Thanks for your help.
<d12fk> BluesKaj: I correct myself: crashes less often... do I really have to use pidgin? =(
<Mylon1> Holy cow, that's a lot of touchpad options.
<Mylon1> Gonna be forever before I figure out how to tune it so the palm stops doing stuff.
<BluesKaj> d12fk, i really don't know, personally i don't use either pidgin or telepathy
<Mylon1> I think this KDE update is taking longer than the full install of Kubuntu did.
<Mylon1> And now my touchpad isn't working.  Taps no longer register as clicks.  Argh.
<Mylon1> And touchpad won't launch anymore.  I'm regretting this decision.  :/
<Mylon> So... irc.ubundu.com redirects to freenode.  That explains some stuff.
<Mylon> And.... Youtube shows a black pane instead of video.  Hmm.
<BluesKaj> Mylon, install flashplugin-installer
<Mylon> I thought that was grabbed by the Kubuntu installer... At least it specifically named flash as one of the third party software installs.
<Mylon> But I also thought Youtube went to html5...
<BluesKaj> Mylon, using firefox? if so then install the plugin-installer, chrome has itr's own configured embedded flash
<BluesKaj> Mylon, not all video is HTML5 on YT
<Mylon> Oh wow, Firefox's addon search is full of scammy looking stuff.
<Mylon> "Youtube flash player"
<Mylon> Just looking for Flash
<BluesKaj> Mylon, try the frehplayer as well , some sites don't use the same adobe flash as most others
<BluesKaj> freshplayer even
<aboudreault> Are you awayre of any issues related to X11 with latest release? both my Dell and Lenovo freeze after the login
<BluesKaj> aboudreault, depends on which gpu most likely
<BluesKaj> no issues here with nvidia or intel, amd seems to have some
<aboudreault> my dell is probably a generic intel graphic card
<aboudreault> emm  :/
<aboudreault> trying to see in the logs
<aboudreault> I'm wrong.... looks like both my lenovo and dell has the same card. A NVIDIA Quadro K1100
<aboudreault> I can see a FAULT of nouveau in dmesg.
<BluesKaj> aboudreault, which kubuntu?
<aboudreault> sorry, :P. I'm not using Kubuntu in fact, but netrunner-os.. just ask here since both are developed by blue systems and are similar.
<aboudreault> I know it's not your problem at this point. I will try to figure out how to fix that.
<aboudreault> I think I have to ensure nouveau is uninstalled, blacklisted and install the proper nvidia driver.
<BluesKaj> nouveau is normally removed when a nvidia proprietary driver is installing
<aboudreault> Ok. let me simply try to install it with the installer.
<BluesKaj> usually there's no need to blacklist, but it probly can't hurt
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuuff to do for 20mins or so.
<aboudreault> yeah. this is the bug I'm experiencing: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=189145
<aboudreault> a sddm segfault
<BluesKaj> aboudreault, can you get to VT/TTY? if so run sudo systemctl enable sddm
<aboudreault> yes, currently stopped it.
<aboudreault> let me try
<aboudreault> ls
<aboudreault> The unit file have no install section
<aboudreault> I wonder if I can not simply install another display managet
<BluesKaj> don't think any other DM will run in systemd
<Mylon> Blargh.  So I can't figure out how to tweak this touchpad to not trigger from palm movements.
<Mylon> At some point I ended up disabling tapping entirely and I'm not sure how so I just went back to defaults.  :/
<aboudreault> fixed some issues, still have this one though: sddm-greeter opengl failed to create context neither glx nor egl are enabled
<Mylon> How do I move notifications?  They're appearing in the right-center of screen instead of right-bottom.
<ymar> hello all
<ymar> installed kubuntu 1510 - works fine
<DarinMiller> Mylon: Still here?
<Mylon> Yeah.
<DarinMiller> did you resolve the notification location issue?
<Mylon> I found an article that involved installing a program to customize notifications.
<Mylon> But I didn't wanna do that.
<DarinMiller> By chance did you change your screen resolution?
<Mylon> Not that I know of.
<Mylon> This article shows that there's 6 possible locations, and they currently appear at #2: http://askubuntu.com/questions/128474/how-to-customize-on-screen-notifications
<DarinMiller> I have seen issues with plasma remembering the smallest screen resolution and displaying/centering things accordingly.
<DarinMiller> from konsole try this: killall plasmashell && plasmashell &
<DarinMiller> That will restart your plasma shell.
<DarinMiller> then, to check notifications, run this from the konsole: kdialog --title syslog --passivepopup "foo" 2
<Mylon> Or you could just say my name in chat because Pidgin uses notifications.  :3
<DarinMiller> ok, I will have to give pidgin a spin.  I have not tried it in years but I liked it when I used to use it.
<Mylon> It supports damn near everything.
<DarinMiller> I saw they supported MS protocols which would be handy for work IM's.
<Mylon> I just had a problem in Windows where it would occasionally need a restart after a few weeks because it ran out of memory or would end up eating a processor.
<Mylon> But that could have been the windows GUI they used.  I forget the name of it...
<Mylon> So after killing Plasmashell and relaunching it, I seem to lack a taskbar.
<DarinMiller> ensure to exit konsole by typing exit. Otherwise, it will kill all child processes launched from the shell.
<DarinMiller> use alt-spacebar to launch krunner and type: plasmashell
<Mylon> I typed plasmashell + enter into the alt-spacebar widget that popped up and nothing happened.
<DarinMiller> Clarification: Clicking on the the windows controls to close konsole kills the child processes.
<DarinMiller> type alt-spacebar and type konsole
<Mylon> Nothing.
<DarinMiller> then type "plasmashell &"
<Mylon> The konsole doesn't pop up.
<DarinMiller> why typing in the widget, does it bring up a list of matching items as you type?
<DarinMiller> why = when
<Mylon> No, I just see a box I can type into and nothing happens except what I type appears in the box.
<Mylon> So yeah, I seem to be stuck with the windows I have open.
<DarinMiller> the little box is called krunner.  it's supposed to match anything it can find on your computer with the text that you type... but krunner seems to be misbehaving.
<Mylon> I can get a console by hitting alt-f1, but I don't think that's what I want.
<DarinMiller> by chance did you assign a keyboard shortcut to open konsole?
<Mylon> ctrl-alt f1
<Mylon> Not that I know of.
<DarinMiller> you could try the killall plasmashell && plasmashell & from the ctrl-alt-f1 but I don't think it will work as it will not see the necessary components.
<Mylon> Huh, so I log in to the other workstation or whatever it's called and it says ** system update required **
<Mylon> Err
<Mylon> System restart.
<Mylon> So maybe I should just reboot.
<DarinMiller> I think at this point I would recommend a reboot.  Close down everything, drop to the ctrl+alt+f1 prompt and type reboot.
<Mylon> 'k, brb.
<DarinMiller> you could also stop sddm and then restart it, but reboots are typically pretty fast.
<Mylon> Alright, notifications appear in bottom-right.
<DarinMiller> cool
<Mylon> Thanks for helping me out.
<Mylon> Now my next task... Figure out how to get palmsense on my touchpad to work right.
<DarinMiller> np.  The commands  I gave should not have caused to many problems.
<Mylon> I just tried alt-space and it works as it should.
<Mylon> Showing stuff as I type.
<DarinMiller> What model of laptop do you have?
#kubuntu 2016-02-11
<Mylon> Samsung A01-us
<Mylon> Old thing.  I've re-soldered the power connector on it.  Twice.  Came with a lot of crapware too.
<DarinMiller> I hope samsung uses better supported touchpads than lenovo.  No matter what I change on the my Yoga2, it always detects my palm.  My dell laptop touchpad works perfectly (after a little tweaking).
<Mylon> The touchpad on this is like 25% bigger than most so it's hard to type on the keyboard without touching the touchpad.
<genii> DarinMiller: If the xinput properties listed for the touchpad show a palm detection property, you could check to see if it's enabled
<Mylon> I have it enabled, but even after fiddling with the settings I can't make it work.  Not really sure which way to put the sliders.
<DarinMiller> I have played with xinput in the past but none of the parameters I changed made any difference.  It's been 1.5 years since I've tried.  I will try again. Also, libinput does not work any better than xorg/synaptic.
<Mylon> Yeah, I can't figure out how the hell the touchpad settings work.
<Mylon> If I increase speed slightly it becomes unusable, if I decrease it slightly it's slow as mollases.
<rohan> I'm on Kubuntu wily, and can't find how to start / open muon
<rohan> I can't find it in the kickoff menu or in alt-f2
<rohan> any idea what could be going on?
<valorie> rohan: if you have discover, you can no longer have muon package manager
<valorie> or vice-versa
<rohan> valorie: actually, i just noticed that muon-discover is not installed :-/
<rohan> feeling quite dumb
<rohan> i messed around with my system a bit.
<rohan> do you know how to install all the recommends of a package?
<valorie> ok, well, it's being renamed to plasma discover
<valorie> right now muon package manager needs some work, but it can be installed if discover is gone
<rohan> actually, i think i'm going crazy: http://pastebin.com/2ZQ2phwX
<valorie> wow
<valorie> that's rather nuts
<valorie> please try `sudo apt install -f`
<valorie> but first do an update
<valorie> -f means "fix"
<rohan> strange, i had to do an apt-get install --reinstall muon-discover
<rohan> i wonder how broken my system really is :(
<rohan> valorie: i did an upgrade, dist-upgrade, and an install -f
<valorie> perhaps you removed some files manually or so?
<rohan> i sure hope not, i try not to touch managed files manually
<valorie> good advice for all
<rohan> i just did a ppa-purge for kubuntu-backports
<valorie> hmmm, ok
<rohan> because after installing backports, vlc was messed up
<rohan> videos wouldn't play right
<valorie> ah, all you need to do is change the skin for vlc
<rohan> and dragon player crashed the system
<valorie> ah
<rohan> valorie: argh, that's all it would have took? :(
<rohan> how do i change the skin for vlc?
<valorie> well, then goodbye backports
<valorie> not sure, I never use it, but I've seen that reported quite a few times here
<rohan> valorie: yeah, i figured with 16.04 just 2 months away, i can live with an older kde
<valorie> well, older plasma
<rohan> right, keep forgetting the new terminlogy
<rohan> it was much simpler in the kde 3 days :P
<rohan> i wonder if the kde 3 fork is still around
<rohan> trident?
<rohan> https://www.trinitydesktop.org/
<rohan> looks like it's alive and kicking! might give it a spin
<Retard_> hi! I have a question about kubuntu amd drivers, is it good place to ask? Never used irc before ;/ ;)
<valorie> !amd
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<valorie> please change your nick; that is an insulting term
<Ret__> thank You for link. Generally I installed previous drivers and they worked; Now i tried to install new version, but I cannot uninstall previous one.
<valorie> Ret__: doesn't the driver manager do that automatically?
<amichair> on Kubuntu 15.10, several times a day the window manager crashes - I can see the windows but can't move them, switch between them, alt-tab etc. Is there any way to recover from this without killing all open applications?
<amichair> currently I restart the sddm service, but then I lose all my work. And the second monitor goes blank and cannot be configured in system settings until a full reboot.
<hateball> amichair: kquitapp plasmashell && kstart plasmashell
<nedo> Hi my friends, in a virtual machine i've installed kubuntu 15.10 i read on your site news about Plasma 5.5.3 i want to try it absolutely, i've added repository backport, sudo apr-get update sudo apt get upgrade, but at the reboot i have only black sreen there is some configuration file need to be edited?
<amichair> hateball: I don't think it's plasmashell that's the problem, but the window manager
<hateball> Do whatever you feel like
<amichair> ?
<amichair> btw, is 5.5.4 being backported too? Maybe they fixed something related.
<acheron88> sddm can misbehave on the upgrade
<acheron88> anything in /etc/sddm.conf ?
<stefanw> amichair: try running "kwin_x11 --replace" when this happens
<acheron88> one bug was it adding a 'placeholder' default session for sddm
<amichair> stefanw: I'll try it next time it happens (likely within a few hours...) - thanks
<acheron88> which caused sddm to fail to start in some cases, especially if trying to use autologon
<amichair> acheron88: there is no /etc/sddm.conf, only /etc/sddm/Xsession
<acheron88> ok. so not that bug then....
<markit> Before I waste time dowloading 1.2GB of ISO, does recent daily build of 16.04 have the installer working? (some time ago just crashed with some errors)
<soee_> hmm no idea
<markit> no one trying 16.04? so strange
<hateball> markit: it's in #ubuntu+1
<hateball> !xenial
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<markit> thanks hateball, did not know the existence of that channel
<soee_> markit: the bug probably still is there
<hateball> markit: :)
<soee_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1529450
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1529450 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[master] AttributeError: 'PageKde' object has no attribute 'get_secureboot_key'" [Critical,Triaged]
<markit> if they don't fix it, no one will test :(
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<aboudreault> BluesKaj, Hey. I finally decided to switch netrunner to latest Kubuntu. It works like a charm now :)
<BluesKaj> aboudreault, good to hear, glad things are working out  :-)
<cristian_> stavo provando applicazione messaggistica istantanea
<cristian_> aggiunto account gmail ma all'avvio va in crash
<BluesKaj> !it | cristian_
<ubottu> cristian_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<fernando__> ???
<Alina-malina> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/wily/release/  hey all, which release should i download for my asus g53sx ?
<OerHeks> 64 bit, if that laptop has an i7 cpu
<Alina-malina> yes
<Alina-malina> is it ok if download file says desktop-amd64.iso?
<OerHeks> yes, amd64 = 64 bit.
<Alina-malina> oh heh ok thanks, hope it wont lag on this laptop
<azarus> Hello!
<soee> hiho azarus
<azarus> I just wanted to know about the future of Kubuntu, since Jonathan Riddell stepped down. Is Kubuntu going to be there in the future?
<azarus> Heyo soee.
<soee> azarus: yes. devs are working now on 16.04 release.
<azarus> Ah, great to hear.
<azarus> Any ETA's on it?
<genii> azarus: Third Thursday in April, sometime after 4pm GMT
<azarus> Thanks! Going to install kubuntu now. :P
<azarus> I'm actually a newb to the KDE de, anything i should know?
<genii> azarus: If you plan to go to 16.04 later, probably best to install the 14.04 and not 15.10 and then later go straight from 14.04 to 16.04.1 when thet point release comes out ( typically June-July)
<azarus> Hm. I don't think i would mind doing a clean install if i had to, though.
<azarus> I'm quite clean with my OS's, all i would have to do would be to copy my /home.
<azarus> Is it not possible to dist-upgrade from a non-LTS release?
<genii> azarus: Usually from the one just prior. So in this case 15.10, but there have been some issues reported with this currently. All the other interim releases ( 14.10 and 15.04) are now End of Life and problemmatic to upgrade from
<azarus> OK, got it. And another question, is there a real difference between Linux Mint KDE and Kubuntu?
<genii> azarus: If you run interim releases, you would normally have to go then in this case 14.10->15.04->15.10->16.04    whereas you can go straight from LTS to LTS, so 14.04->16.04.1 directly
<genii> azarus: Mint has their own repositories so when issues arise you need to consult their support and not Kubuntu
<azarus> Sure, but i mean in the overall user experience, since both are based of ubuntu.
<genii> azarus: I can't speak to that since I haven't run Mint before :)
<azarus> Ah, okay, no problem. X)
<genii> ...besides which, it's a fairly subjective question, even for those that have
<azarus> True. I guess i'll just try them both and see which floats my boat.
<genii> That's usually the best way
<azarus> Yeah. I'm currently writing the 15.10 Kubuntu Live USB to try it out.
<genii> azarus: First thing you may want to install is kubuntu-restricted-extras ( this will give you Flash for playing videos, some MS fonts, and other stuff which cannot be installed by default due to licensing or other issues)
<azarus> So: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras"?
<genii> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used media codecs and fonts for Kubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 64 (wily), package size 3 kB, installed size 30 kB
<azarus> Hm? That's new to me.
<genii> azarus: First you need to make sure that the multiverse repository is enabled, but yes
<azarus> Ok.
<azarus> I'll be back, booting the Live USB.
<GreenDay> good evening from France!
<GreenDay> amarok crashed
<GreenDay> 2 time
<genii> GreenDay: Please start it by commandline in Konsole, and then make a pastebin of the output when it crashes, then give us the URL for the pastebin
<aboudreault> any idea what's wrong if for some applications we cannot see their systrays ?
<GreenDay> [jeu. févr. 11 18:38:51 2016] nouveau E[    PBUS][0000:01:00.0] MMIO write of 0x00000001 FAULT at 0x4188ac [ IBUS ]
<GreenDay> genii: ok but now it works :/
<GreenDay> :)
<genii> Interesting
<GreenDay> what is that software that display sysinfo on the wall paper?
<genii> GreenDay: There's a few different widgets that do that stuff. You can right-click on empty desktop, add a widget, then check out the ones on the default list to see if any of them there are what you're thinking of
<genii> GreenDay: If it's none of those, you can do the "Get New Widgets" option found there also
<acheron88> could also be thinking of conky: https://github.com/brndnmtthws/conky
<genii> Yes, possibly
<genii> Without a screenshot it's pretty difficult to tell :)
<acheron88> yes
<genii> Although conky should be installed from repos and not from git
<acheron88> normally, yes
<acheron88> but if they did mean conky, I was going to link to this as yet unresolved issue with plasma 5: https://github.com/brndnmtthws/conky/issues/145
<acheron88> which is mildly annoying
<abel_> hola
#kubuntu 2016-02-12
<talha> hello??
<talha> anybody there?
<Mylon> What's up?
<talha> Hey. I'm looking for help with some virtualisation problems in Kubuntu 14.04 with Vmware. Would you be able to help?
<Mylon> Probably not.  But... Are you virtualizing Kubuntu 14.04 or are you virtualizing something else inside of Kubuntu 14.04?
<talha> Virtualising kubuntu
<Mylon> And what problems are you having?
<talha> The vmware tools has become corrupted somehow and will no longer let me resize, copy paste etc.
<Mylon> Oh, that sounds like a problem with VMWare.
<talha> It's not VMWare. It's kubuntu. I tried with another virtual machine it works fine
<Mylon> At one point VMware wouldn't launch because I had misplaced my virtual machines folder during a backup/restore.
<talha> I had a problem with grub and at one point I updated it and after that the vmware tools stopped working
<Mylon> I'm familiar with vmware tools and what they do, just not familiar with them inside of a Kubuntu machine.
<Mylon> But now that you mention it, I should make a Kubuntu VM just so I can fuck with the next "You're computer is infected with a virus" phone scammer.
<talha> lol
<talha> you still get those?
<talha> And why does this google captcha not work in chrome??
<talha> Great, now i'm blocked from creating an account for spamming.. thanks captch
<Mylon> I dunno, so long as you don't do like 2 captcha in an hour you just click a box and it works.
<Mylon> No solving silly illegibile lettering.
<Mylon> How do I change audio output device?  I have a bluetooth speaker
<Mylon> It's connected
<Mylon> I tried this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/398030/change-default-sound-device/502133
<Mylon> But it doesn't seem to launch after installing.
<Fritigern> Mylon: Of course that does not work for you. That post is about HDMI, you have bluetooth. So, go to the bluetooth config and add it.
<Mylon> Well it's added in bluetooth.
<Mylon> But it's not playing through it because it thinks it's a headset or somethign.
<Fritigern> See if you have pavucontrol installed, if not, install it. Using that you may be able to enable your BT speakers as output
<Mylon> Bleh, so much stuff needs to be part of the default Kubuntu install.
<Mylon> I'd rather a 12 gig install that has these options available than a 2 gig install that doesn't.
<Mylon> Okay... Tried to install pavucontrol via Discover and it said insufficient permissions?
<Mylon> Oh, there's the password prompt.
<Mylon> Was hiding.
<Fritigern> Linux 101: If you want to install something, you need to enter your password. if you don;t, then you will have insuffi cient perms
<Mylon> Alright, got it playing via Bluetooth.
<Mylon> Thanks, Fritigern.
<Mylon> Now I guess the next task is to find a decent music discovery service that doesn't stream shitty 128kbps audio.
<Fritigern> I am fond of Jamendo, but that may not meet your needs, although I don;t know what quality they offer
<Fritigern> And then of course you could alwyas tune into some online radio station, for which I would recommend Iceasty at http://dir.xiph.org
<Mylon> Youtube is half-way decent at finding music I like, except for the poor quality part.
<Fritigern> What kind of muzzik do you like?
<Mylon> Lately been on a retro video game music kick.
<Mylon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdB89l4DmtY
<Mylon> Amarok looks like black magic.
<Mylon> Tells me how often I've heard the music, last time I heard it, lets me rate it....
<ron____> i want to use softwares like SAS inm my sytem so which version of ubuntu should i use
<valorie> !sas
<valorie> I don't know what SAS is
<valorie> ubottu doesn't know either, sorry
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jubo2> y0 piippöl
<jubo2> Thanks for the awesome OS
<jubo2> Now the bad part..
<Smurphy> there is no bad part.
<Smurphy> It always sits on front of the keyboard :)
<jubo2> My machine does not wake up from sleep properly whenever it is not connected to the dock
<Smurphy> I never send mine to sleep. Not required (Only got low power hardware).
<jubo2> Yeah but being a laptop it'd be really nice
<Smurphy> But - what do you call "properly" ?
<Smurphy> What GPU is in your laptop ?
<jubo2> Smurphy: It is maybe related to this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1418295
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1418295 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Black screen after resuming from suspend" [Low,Expired]
<jubo2> At least the symptoms sound just about the same
<jubo2> I didn't find any agree fix in that article
<jubo2> Smurphy: Is Intel integrated GPU that comes with 1st gen i5
<juboxi> Hello from another machine!
<Smurphy> juboxi: Weird. usually the Intel GPU's are the best supported. using a 5th Gen i7 here on my Dell Laptop.
<Smurphy> And I have no such issues.
<jubo2> Bourgeoisie chip :D :D
<BluesKaj> hjeh, only an i3 here and, no probs at all as described above
<BluesKaj> on my laptop that is
<Smurphy> jubo2: How did you configure the graphics on your system? Defaults ?
<jubo2> Smurphy: yes. autodetect settings.
<Smurphy> nothing in: dmesg output ?
<Smurphy> You manage to go down to the console when that happens ? <Ctrl>-<Alt>-F1
<jubo2> Smurphy: haven't checked. Is fried tomato, eggs and bacon momemnt here now
<Smurphy> ?
<jubo2> Smurphy: iirc yes the textual consoles work
<Smurphy> Yeah - I understand that. That's good :D
<Smurphy> Could you check the next time that happens -> go to the console, and issue a "dmesg" call (Kernel ring buffer). To see if the kernel tells us something that has happened.
<jubo2> ok. in a little while
<jubo2> ok. I disconnect here and see what dmesg says in tty
<juboxi> Smurphy: ok looking at dmesg now
<juboxi> kactivity manage and klauncher segfault
<juboxi> all else looks good
<juboxi> it detactches the SCSI DVD-Ram station and the USB ports in the docking station
<juboxi> those exist only on the docking station
<juboxi> I also see an exception
<juboxi> in red
<juboxi> SError it concludes
<juboxi> I put the laptop to sleep and wake it up again
<juboxi> now I get login screen with alt-ctrl-F7
<juboxi> but it leads back to the login screen
<juboxi> :(
<juboxi> now I see a bunch of segfaultsin dmesg
<juboxi> bummer.
<Smurphy> lol. yeah - weird sometimes.
<aboudreault> Does anyone know why some applications don't show in the systray? (not hidden)
<BluesKaj> aboudreault, it's a bug, sometimes they return on a reboot, sometimes not
<aboudreault> :/ already rebooted and remove-add the widget
<aboudreault> Do you know if it is fixed upstream?
<zhouzhiwen2000> hello
<mario_> ciao
<mario_> !list
<ubottu> mario_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<fewcha> Hi, I am trying to update my Kubuntu, but am getting this error everytime -> https://paste.kde.org/poecxxgfg/pybaat   Can someone please help? Thanks
<BluesKaj> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<rodolfojcj> fewcha: try opening Muon update manager GUI and go to More > Software Sources and in the Other Software tab, temporary uncheck the extras.ubuntu.com entry
<rodolfojcj> and then run apt-get update again
<rodolfojcj> algo, maybe you can ignore that error for a while and try to upgrade the packages not coming from extras.ubuntu.com by running apt-get upgrade command and seeing if there are upgrades available
<fewcha> rodolfojcj: okay, trying it, thanks
<rodolfojcj> you're welcome
<rodolfojcj> fewcha: which Kubuntu version are you using? Are you trying to upgrade the current one or do you want to go to a more recent version?
<fewcha> rodolfojcj: kubuntu 15 , and I am just trying to upgrade the current one
<rodolfojcj> fine
<darksim> How can I stop Kubuntu from launching ALL games as fullscreen, spread across all available monitors instead of just using a single monitor?
<Mylon> Blargh.  My bluetooth speaker no longer seem to be connected after the computer was put in sleep.
<Mylon> And bluetooth connect button didn't work the first 5 times but it worked the sixth... Go figure.
<hulkcat> Hi
<hulkcat> I have an ubuntu 15.10 and Kubuntu 14.04, in different partitions in one computer
<hulkcat> My problem is this, I can connect to the internet via ZTE Modem, it works by GPRS, from ubuntu 15.10, but I can't connect to the internet via kubuntu 14.04
<hulkcat> Please help me :)
#kubuntu 2016-02-13
<Oderus> hi. in system settings>workspace theme>splash screen, what program is this or how can i edit these splash themes or get new ones?
<valorie> the one as you are loading up is plymough
<valorie> plymouth
<valorie> not sure what other splash you are referring to
<valorie> I believe the one in the systemsettings is chosen by Kubuntu, but I'm not sure about that
<keithzg> valorie: I think Oderus was just talking about the Plasma splash screen on login.
<Tangelo_> Hi. Is this where I can get some help with Kubuntu?
<Tangelo_> Hi. I've been having some trouble with Kubuntu lately. It will not update either through Muon or using the terminal. I get errors. Consistently : Errors were encountered while processing:  linux-image-extra-4.2.0-23-generic  linux-image-extra-4.2.0-25-generic
<Tangelo_> When using Muon it says: “Mark additional changes. This action requires changes to other packages:  Remove linux-image-extra-4.2.0-25-generic linux-image-extra-4.2.0-23-generic
<Tangelo_> I hit ok. Provide my password and get the following error.  An error occurred while applying changes. The details are blank.  I have tried autoremove in the terminal but no luck. Can you help?
<valorie> Tangelo_: try `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade`
<valorie> if you continue to get errors, try `sudo apt install -f` where f = fix
<Tangelo_> Thank you valorie. I'll give that a try
<valorie> I do use autoremove, but only after I've logged in and ensured that the new kernel is working well
<Fritigern> Tangelo_: Without knowing your system, i would guess (und this is only a guess) that your boot pertition is full. If that's the case, do "sudo apt autoremove"
<Fritigern> Hey! How dare you beat me to it, val? :-) :-) :-)
<valorie> ha
<valorie> or better yet, `sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove`
<valorie> Fritigern: good point about the full boot partition though
<valorie> I guess that was a bug for awhile
<Tangelo_> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade returned the following:  Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-4.2.0-23-generic_4.2.0-23.28_i386.deb  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-4.2.0-25-generic_4.2.0-25.30_i386.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Tangelo_> I'll try `sudo apt install -f`
<Fritigern> I usually get that error when a package is corrupt. sudo apt-get clean usually fixes that for me.
<valorie> you don't have any special PPAs with kernels, right?
<Fritigern> valorie: Was that a question for me or for Tangelo_ ?
<Tangelo_> you don't have any special PPAs with kernels, right? ahhhh I don't think so
<valorie> you would remember
<Tangelo_> No luck with the 'sudo apt install -f'  Trying `sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove`
<Fritigern> After that has completed without errors (fingers crossed), make sure to re-run `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade`
<valorie> Tangelo_: remember your up-arrow in the konsole
<valorie> huge timesaver
<Tangelo_> Oh man the "without errors" part didn't work out. I got the following
<Tangelo_> gzip: stdout: No space left on device E: mkinitramfs failure cpio 141 gzip 1 update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-4.2.0-25-generic with 1. run-parts: /etc/kernel/postinst.d/initramfs-tools exited with return code 1 dpkg: error processing package linux-image-extra-4.2.0-25-generic (--remove):  subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1 Errors were encountered while processing:  linux-image-extra
<Fritigern> Yup, same deal as I had
<Fritigern> I had to manually remove a few of the oldest kenels from the boot partition before it would let me perform autoclean
<Fritigern> Do not that removing stuff by hand is NOT recommended!
<Fritigern> *not = note
<Tangelo_> Oy, arrow up in konsole. I guess I should not admit it but I had no idea about that. you just saved me lots of time in the future
<Fritigern> Tangelo_: Are you also aware of tab completion?
<Tangelo_> nope
<Fritigern> You can type part of a program name, then hit tab to fill out the rest of the name. If there are more than one programs that match, then a second tap on the tab will show you the available options
<Fritigern> For example, if you type "systems" then hit tab, it should automaticlly expand to "systemsettings5"
<Tangelo_> oy, I just tryed that. I think my room actuually got brighter. thank you
<Fritigern> However, back to the problem at hand. I wish i knew what kernels are installed on your system and where they are put. In my case they were placed in a 250mb partition, I don;t know if you have such a partition
<Tangelo_> I don't know
<Fritigern> Could you show me what the outpput is of  ls /boot/initrd.*
<Tangelo_> cannot access /boot/initrd: No such file or directory
<Fritigern> You've forgot to add the asterisk This => *
<Tangelo_> oh. I'll try again . oops
<Fritigern> Things happen :-)
<Tangelo_> for some reason I can't seem to paste it here.
<Fritigern> How many files does it list?
<Tangelo_> i'll type it in
<Fritigern> ok
<Tangelo_> 3 files
<Fritigern> Only 3? That should have been fine then.
<Tangelo_> oh I take that back it looks like 6
<Fritigern> What is the lowest number in the file name that you see? For me it's initrd.img-4.2.0-16-generic so I would tell you that 16 is the oldest that I have
<Tangelo_> yep. same
<Tangelo_> highest is /boot/initrd.img-4.2.0-22-generic
<Fritigern> The highest for me is 27, but I have additional repos enabled
<Fritigern> Hmmm... Let;s see, so you have 16, 22, which other numbers?
<Tangelo_> 17, 18, 19 and 21
<Fritigern> I would like you do remove 16 and 17 by using sudo rm initrd.img-4.2.0-16-generic initrd.img-4.2.0-17-generic
<Fritigern> Again, this is NOT the recommended method, but we are trying to free up space so that you can get things working again
<Tangelo_> ok I'll paste that in
<Fritigern> I'm going after the two oldest, because they will most likely be removed by autoremove anyway.
<Tangelo_> I got 'rm: cannot remove ‘initrd.img-4.2.0-16-generic’: No such file or directory' does it need the '/boot/' before the initrd.img ?
<Fritigern> You are 100% correct. It should be sudo rm /boot/initrd.img-4.2.0-16-generic /boot/initrd.img-4.2.0-17-generic
<Tangelo_> ok trying again
<Tangelo_> ok :) there gone. now I just have 18, 19, 21 and 22
<Fritigern> Okay, now try `sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove` again
<valorie> pasting into the cli you have to use control + shift + v
<valorie> same with copy -- control + shift + c
<Tangelo_> looks promising. system notifier says to reboot to complete. Let me see if I can get back to this webpage on my other machine before I do that
<Fritigern> Remember that at the moment, all that has been done is free up some space on your PC, it's not been updated yet
<Fritigern> I make it a habit of using  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade && sudo apt-get autoremove so as to make sure that no ancient files stay behind.
<Tangelo_> oh. hahaha. I'm writing that down by the mache here
<Tangelo_> *machine
<Tangelo_> ok. So should I run 'sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade && sudo apt-get autoremove' now?
<Fritigern> Yes, it should install the files that failed to install before, and this is what you would want :-)
<Tangelo_> ok I'll run that now
<abeztasoma> #help
<abeztasoma> how we get in login root in kubuntu?
<abeztasoma> thanks
<valorie> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<valorie> please don't try to login as root
<valorie> that is a great way to wreck your system
<abeztasoma> no
<abeztasoma> but login with user root
<rww> Don't, it's a bad idea.
<abeztasoma> ok ok
<abeztasoma> so how we move folder in root
<abeztasoma> cant acces to move it
<rww> use sudo, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<valorie> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<valorie> remember that if you are using a gui application, don't use sudo; use kdesudo
<abeztasoma> ok thanks gaesss
<valorie> but can you tell us what you want to move, and why?
<valorie> most stuff in / never needs moving
<valorie> I've never moved a root folder in well over 10 years
<Tangelo_> <Fritigern>Removing linux-headers-4.2.0-25-generic (4.2.0-25.30) ... dpkg: warning: while removing linux-headers-4.2.0-25-generic, directory '/lib/modules/4.2.0-25-generic' not empty so not removed
<Tangelo_> <Fritigern> Looks right?
<Fritigern> Actually, not a good thing but not as horrible as a full harddisk
<Fritigern> To be honest, I don;t know why its not empty. we never touched the folder
<abeztasoma> my folder download is full
<Fritigern> *that folder
<Fritigern> abeztasoma: Remove stuff from your download folder. It's your folder, so you are the owner of the files.
<Fritigern> And if YOU are the owner, then YOU can remove the files
<valorie> download folder is not owned by root; that is in your home
<abeztasoma> yapppp...but all is fulll
<valorie> you can move it without sudo
<valorie> or remove files
<abeztasoma> how about remove with ftp
<Oderus> hi. in system settings>workspace theme>splash screen, what program is this or how can i edit these splash themes or get new ones?
<abeztasoma> ok enough gaesss
<abeztasoma> thanks fir all
<valorie> abeztasoma: certainly you can ftp, or sftp, sc, etc.
<Tangelo_> So ahh what do I do about the 'not empty so not removed' thing. How bad is it?
<valorie> when you can get autoclean and autoremove to work, if it should be gone, it will be
<Tangelo_> the lines above read 'he following packages will be REMOVED:   linux-headers-4.2.0-25 linux-headers-4.2.0-25-generic'
<Tangelo_> but then says 'Removing linux-headers-4.2.0-25-generic (4.2.0-25.30) ... dpkg: warning: while removing linux-headers-4.2.0-25-generic, directory '/lib/modules/4.2.0-25-generic' not empty so not removed'
<Fritigern> I don;t think it's all that bad. I think you can safely ignore that for now.
<Tangelo_> ok cool. I'll give it a reeboot and see where its at
<Fritigern> However, do not forget about it. You may want to investigate what files are left in that folder at your own pace. So there's no rush, but in order to keep a clean system , it would be a good idea to fix this issue.
<TangeloAlso> I'll look into it soon. It's booting up.
<Fritigern> cool
<TangeloAlso> Awesome guys! Thank you!!!!! It's up to date and I can get software again!! thanks a million.
<Fritigern> Happy to have helped. Remember to keep using autoremove!
<valorie> \o/
<TangeloAlso> bye guys thanks again
<lionel_> Nice !
<lionel_> Hi everyone !
<valorie> what can we help you with, lionel_?
<roan> Hello, i just installed kubuntu 15.04 but i got some issue with the deskop as random freeze, slow, and right now i got the taskbar icon not updating, can someone help me ?
<ianc> Hello, anyone know anything about wine and kubuntu 15.10?
<valorie> roan: why 15.04?
<valorie> it is not longer being support
<valorie> I suggest updating and upgrading
<roan> my bad i mean valorie: 15.10
<valorie> !wine | ianc
<ubottu> ianc: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<valorie> hmmm, I'm using 15.10
<roan> i got the latest, just installed it an hour ago
<ianc> OK, thanks ubottu
<valorie> and personally, I would add backports ppa
<valorie> it improved things for me
<lionel__> I've got Linux Mint
<roan> valorie : backports ppa ? i'm kinda noob :/
<valorie> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-3/
<valorie> in the commandline: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<roan> thx
<valorie> lionel__: we don
<valorie> t support mint here
<lionel__> Ah !
<lionel__> But I've got good news.
<lionel__> I don't have Windows Microsoft.
<valorie> heh
<valorie> me either
<roan> brb need to reboot
<lionel_> n
<roah> valorie : After i added the backport and updated everything i couldn't start, well i got black screen... i do reinstalled everything
<valorie> I should have told you about ppa-purge first
<valorie> :(
<valorie> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<roah> i didn't removed anything, i just did "ppa-add" -> "apt-get update" -> "apt-get upgrade" -> reboot
<roah> did i need to remove something ?
<valorie> you said you reinstalled everything?
<roah> yeah, first start currently
<valorie> it is apt-add-repository, which I assume is what you mean
<roah> yeah
<valorie> so you upgraded, restarted and now you have a black screen?
<roah> no right now im back to the original issue
<valorie> ah
<valorie> sorry, I'm on my way to sleep
<valorie> somebody else will have to take over
<valorie> perhaps lordievader when he gets here
<roah> well, i upgraded, restarted, got the black screen so i reistalled everything and now i'm back to the original issue
<roah> ok, thx for you help ^^
<valorie> sorry that backports didn't work out for you
<roah> im trying out again
<roah> need to reboot brb and good night :D
<valorie> ty
<h_boyz> Buongiorno. Dopo aggiornamento non funziona più il touchpad, kubuntu 14.04 non rileva i driver synaptic
<TheOneRing> hi whats the channel for the daily builds? https://paste.kde.org/phkbpaa9p this is the error the installer gives me
<TheOneRing> ill try the gtk frontend
<roah> Hello (again), can someone help me solve random black screen issue, still have the mouse working
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<ponchale> hi
<ponchale> some connected now?
<ponchale> I need help
<ponchale> hi
<ponchale> I have a question
<ponchale> some?
<Mylon> The "disable touchpad while typing" setting doesn't work.  :(
<Mylon> My mouse keeps wandering around and clicking on stuff while I'm trying to type.
<DarinMiller> Mylon: I sympathize with your touchpad issues.  I have attempted to configure 4 differnt laptop and only one of them really "works".  The best work around for me is to disable the touchpad when mice are plugged or set a hot key to turn the touchpad off/on.
<DarinMiller> As I mentioned last week, those same touchpads do not perform any better under libinput (the new Wayland/xorg input driver).
<Mylon> I dunno, it seems like a simple bug that can be fix?  "Has a key been pressed in last 0.25s?  Then don't move the mouse!"
<ponchale> Someone to installed polkit in ubuntu to install the KDE framework
<DarinMiller> Mylon: I agree, I am sure these are all fixable.  Some of these issues are config issues ,some are bugs and some are just plain quirks of a particular touchpad.
<DarinMiller> Mylon More googling pad while typing issue I found this: syndaemon -i 1 -K -R -d
<DarinMiller> See http://askubuntu.com/questions/367963/ubuntu-on-lenovo-yoga-2-pro (cruise down to Clickpad Disable While Typing section).
<mefisto> I installed windows 10 today and was surprised to find grub still working. Is this grub2 doing that, or win10 respecting grub users?
<BluesKaj> mefisto, sometimes grub gets installed on the linux partition as well the windows MBR on older sytems or the UEFI boot partition on newer ones
<BluesKaj> as well as
<Mylon> That console command worked!  Though I wonder why the touchpad widget doesn't use command when you change the setting.
<BluesKaj> Mylon, what command?
<Mylon> The one DarinMiller said in chat.  Syndaemon
<BluesKaj> oh, I wasn't here
<Mylon> That properly disables the touchpad while typing, but the touchpad KDE widget.
<Mylon> Err, the touchpad KDE widget to disable touchpad while typing does not.
<est31> hello
<est31> I get krunner crashes every time i log in
<est31> is there a way to debug?
<BluesKaj> est31, the method I found that works is avoid using the mouse to highlight or choose the entry, use the enter key instead
<est31> BluesKaj, which entry?
<BluesKaj> the one you put into krunner
<BluesKaj> also to show the history of previous entries use the down arrow key to get a drop down list
<BluesKaj> est31,^
<est31> okay reconnected from weston
<est31> now I can log out
<est31> on kde
<BluesKaj> using weston? why?
<est31> bc I use hexchat
<est31> otherwise I have to leave
<BluesKaj> konversation is still the best on kde IMO
<est31> okay logged out from kde
<est31> what should I do now
<est31> mhh seems I get a plasma crash at login too
<BluesKaj> well fooling with weston or wayland  etc is iffy with the new plasmas ..gotta expect that
<est31> well idk what's the crash cause
<est31> but it crashes reproducibly
<est31> perhaps first plasma crashes, then krunner doesnt expect it and it crashes too
<est31> aha
<est31> aha
<est31> it tries to call QPlatformScreen::physicalSize
<est31> but that then calls __cxa_pure_virtual
<est31> so it seems somehow there is a mismatch
<est31> why hasnt the compiler noticed this
<est31> dynamic loading?
<frantisek> exit
<est31> <BluesKaj> the one you put into krunner <---- I never had any interaction with krunner
<est31> I just log in
<est31> and upon login, both plasma and krunner crash
<BluesKaj> est31, which OS and plasma version?
<est31> BluesKaj, OS is kubuntu 15.10 wily
<est31> and plasma version...
<est31> lemme see
<BluesKaj> plasmashell -v for plasma version
<est31> 5.4.2
<BluesKaj> est31, suggest you update and upgrade, then dist-upgrade , your plasma is old now
<est31> BluesKaj, kubuntu 16.04 isnt out yet, is it?
<est31> or do i have to be on rolling release for my bugs to be valid
<est31> just ran apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<est31> nothing to be updated
<OerHeks> dist-upgrade does not bring 16.04
<BluesKaj> I'm running 16.04 ,but it's still in devel , but the krunner crash is still not fixed
<est31> I see
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, i didn't suggest he upgrade to 16.04
<BluesKaj> est31, run apt upgrade as well
<est31> nothing happened
<BluesKaj> hmm , I thought plasma 5.4.3 was defaulkt in 15.10 already
<BluesKaj> it fixes some bugs
<est31> BluesKaj, slightly unrelated: can you review patches?
<BluesKaj> est31, check launchpad
<est31> ok, nvm then
<DarinMiller> BluesKaj and est31, 5.4.3 is currently available in the backports landing PPA for 15.10.  You may want to wait a few days for the landing packages to move to regular backports. (or try landing if you don't mind the "adventure")
<est31> Thanks for informing
<est31> I'll be patient :)
<BluesKaj> DarinMiller, right, I'm on 16.04 with the landing ppa in my sources
<robciuz_bcv> b
<XLR> Hey guys, I have installed DoTA 2 from STeam and whener I hit play, it says it's running but I do not see anything in the task bar. In system monitor it is using not much memory. Any help would be thoroughly appreciated. Thanks.
<wxl> someone help me :( my screen 2 panel is obscuring the screen 1 panel and now i can't even move it with panel settings because the gui comes up and then promptly disappears
<DarinMiller> wxi: What if you unplug one of the screens and the bring up system settings?
#kubuntu 2016-02-14
<Astron> Hello.
<valorie> hi Astron, how can we help?
<Astron> I have a problem with ati drivers. I tried many linux distrs, but i haven't seen this problem. Kubuntu 15.10, i downloaded lastest drivers from oficial site. I run instller, and all good/ But after creating temporaly directory, it just stops, and delete this directory
<Astron> sudo sh /home/astron/3.run  Created directory fglrx-install.HYcyCm Verifying archive integrity... All good. Uncompressing AMD Proprietary Driver-15.302...............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<Astron> AMD  Proprietary Driver Installer/Packager  ===================================================================== Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install.HYcyCm
<lordievader> Good morning.
<valorie> Astron: it is not advised to ever download drivers from any site -- you should get your software, including drivers, from the archives
<valorie> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Astron> i tried it, but i had tearing((((
<amichair> is it possible to assign audio outputstreams to devices using standard kde volume control? or only through pavucontrol? and does the latter have a tray icon applet?
<lordievader> amichair: Right clicking on the KDE volume control and hitting Audio volume settings, shows me a window which reminds me a lot of pavucontrol, I suppose in they you can route audiostreams.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BluesKaj> !docker
<BluesKaj> !dock
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<Seminarian> Hey guys, I'm having an issue in Plasma. When I try to set up dual monitor on my laptop (Laptop screen = secondary and HDMI screen primary , arragendc correctly) and I click apply krunner crashes and my display manager starts back up and I have to log in again. Can someone please assist me to fix this?
<Seminarian>  Hey guys, I'm having an issue in Plasma. When I try to set up dual monitor on my laptop (Laptop screen = secondary and HDMI screen primary , arragendc correctly) and I click apply krunner crashes and my display manager starts back up and I have to log in again. Can someone please assist me to fix this?
<BluesKaj> Seminarian, crossposting is frowned upon, besises you have an answer in #ubuntu already
<BluesKaj> beides
 * BluesKaj looks for his glasses , again
<Seminarian> BluesKaj: Okay noted
<Seminarian> BluesKaj: No I don't have an answer yet
<Seminarian> The given answer doesn't apply
<Seminarian> BluesKaj: Can you help?
<BluesKaj> Seminarian, no dual monitors here, just my panasonic TV. It's my monitor.
<BluesKaj> Seminarian, my best advice is use the same resolution for both the laptop and the monitor,. fewer problems with that method
<BluesKaj> Seminarian, and krunner is buggy atm, crashes a lot
<Seminarian> I was tyring with the same resolution
<Seminarian> To my experience all window managers are buggy on this point
<Seminarian> so It seems like it's something on my box
<Seminarian> could it  be x-server config related?
<BluesKaj> Seminarian, who knows, plasma is in a state of flux atm,  it's difficult to know which bug it might be
<Seminarian> BluesKaj: So what's the next option use an older verison of KDE? How do I go about installing that with apt-get ?
<BluesKaj> Seminarian, you can't
<Seminarian> So everybody who install kubuntu is basically screwed?
<clivejo> Seminarian: have you tried backports?
<BluesKaj> Seminarian, nope, my 16.04 is working ok, a freeze now and then, but that's to be expected
<Seminarian> No haven't tried clivejo
<Seminarian> Is it even possible to move a panel? Ifso how?
<Seminarian> like from left to right edge of screen
<BluesKaj> Seminarian, don't go making generalties about kubuntu users being screwed because that's not the case. Your frustration is understandable, but blanket staements that are untrue aren't welcome.
<Seminarian> Ok.. BluesKaj
<clivejo> Seminarian: there have been a number if bug fix releases since Kubuntu 15.10 shipped out
<clivejo> backports allow you to install these
<BluesKaj> Seminarian, I know it's no consolation to you,but I tried my laptop hdmi out to my tv and i couldn't get proper scale size or centered screen with 14.04 , i gave up ..it was mostly an experiment and quite frustrating.
<Seminarian> BluesKaj: Okay thx
<yotux> how does one set a static IP in ubuntu 15.04
<OerHeks> yotux, upgrade to 15.10 first, as 15.04 is EOL
<OerHeks> yotux, then just edit your connection in networkmanager
<yotux> Sorry current is 15.10
<yotux> OerHeks I was going to use interfaces via cmd but that file appears to be blank
<yotux>  Thanks
<yotux> Would there be a reason that network manager is not enabled?
<OerHeks> *if* you use networkmanager, leave interfaces clean. or uninstall knetworkmanager i guess.
<yotux> I am wanting to have a static ip for my desktop, I have install a virtaul machine
<yotux> and network manager is not running which seems odd to me
<BluesKaj> yotux, static IP on your lan doesn't need network manager
<BluesKaj> \, maybe the method you followed to setup the staic IP in /etc/network/interfaces disabled it
<BluesKaj> yotux,^
<TuriKatami> !list
<ubottu> TuriKatami: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<robciua> hello
<BluesKaj> hi robciua
<robciua> hi
<darin> Bummer. Upgraded to Nvidia 361.28 on my main box and rebooted to a black screen. hmmm.  dropped to a console (ctrl-alt-f1) and performed a "sudo apt-get purge nvidia".
<darin> Upon reboot, the sddm login screen flashes for a second and all screens go black.  ctrl-alt-f1 fails.  Hit the power button and the Kubuntu logo appears as the PC shuts down.
<darin> Downloaded the daily 16.10 iso to install to a backup disk.  The daily download is still broken so I had to fix that.  Then kparted failed to create a new partition table on the spare disk.
<darin> So now I am cleaning the disk with dd (dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=1M).  1TB 5400 rpm drive take "FOREVER" to zero....
<Guest81757> hi everyone!
<lordievader> o/
<NeuhNeuh> http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/763877notifiance1.png \o/
<NeuhNeuh> Yeah !
<NeuhNeuh> Hello Guest81757 and lordievader :D
<Guest81757> would you help me with a lil issue?
<NeuhNeuh> lilo ?
<NeuhNeuh> Or lil ?
<lordievader> !ask | Guest81757
<ubottu> Guest81757: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<NeuhNeuh> I don't know both, But I only know name of lilo :x
<Guest81757> eheh sorry
<Guest81757> lil as for little
<lordievader> Hmm...
<Seminarian> Hey guys, just wondering if multiple workspaces are possible in plasma 5, I can't seem to find the option to enable it
<Seminarian> btw: after testing all kinds of desktop enviornments.. I conclude I love KDE how it's build
<mparillo> Seminarian: I think what you might be looking for is Activities.  https://userbase.kde.org/Plasma#Activities
<mparillo> And this is from Plasma 4, but useful for getting ideas for things you might want to do with Activities: http://www.datamation.com/open-source/the-mystery-of-kde-activities-1.html
<mparillo> Note that the Datamation story uses KDE to describe what we now call Plasma.
<Seminarian> Thanks man found what I was looking on your link it's called "Virtual desktops"
<Seminarian> mparillo: how awesome is KDE, everything configurable in a way that makes sense!
<Seminarian> Gonna check out the second link now
<Guest95015> siema
<Guest95015> asdddddddddgargagdffgfvv
<test_> sdfsdsdfsdsdf
<test_> df
<test_> asssasa
<test_> s
#kubuntu 2017-02-06
<MobileRoey> haiiiiiii
<user|60614> kubuntu made a big mistake sticking with Digikam, which choked on it's own vomit and crapped my photo tags - I should have known not to "upgrade" when things work
<user|60614> wow, this doesn't even work.... you guys are funny
<user|60614> yup , just as I thought
<knro> Hey. Suppose I have this udev rule SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="1618", ATTRS{idProduct}=="2972", MODE="0666", if I remove ATTRS{idProduct}, does the rule apply to all USB devices whose vendor is 0x1618 ?
<hateball> Interesting question, which I know not the answer to
<hateball> knro: #kubuntu is usually rather idle at these hours, you may get more respons in #ubuntu or even ##linux
<knro> hateball: thanks I'll try that
<knro> #/join ##linux
<knro> lol
<hateball> :)
<morfeox> hello
<morfeox> I have a problem, can someone help me please
<morfeox> with new installation of kubuntu 16.04
<morfeox> something happen and now, when I get in the app discover to search, find and install an app, well simple don't find anything, discover is empty
<morfeox> I try to reload or download actualizations but send me an error that says: "could not download package"
<valorie> oh, ..... I remember something about this, morfeox
<valorie> let me search a bit
<morfeox> thanks valorie
<valorie> I think it is appstream or so
<valorie> !info appstream
<ubottu> appstream (source: appstream): Software component metadata management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.10.1-1 (yakkety), package size 33 kB, installed size 164 kB
<valorie> morfeox: can you open a terminal or konsole?
<valorie> and type: apt-cache policy appstream
<valorie> or copy/paste
<morfeox> yes, I have one open, tell me
<valorie> type: apt-cache policy appstream
<valorie> and paste what you see
<morfeox> give me this:
<morfeox> https://thepasteb.in/p/MjhxMrP62VwSV
<morfeox> ???
<valorie> hmmm, that doesn't look right
<valorie> but try: `sudo apt install -f`
<valorie> f=fix
<morfeox> ok
<valorie> to see if something is missing
<morfeox> give me this valorie:
<morfeox> morfeox@MORFEOX-PC:~$ sudo apt install -f
<morfeox> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<morfeox> Creando árbol de dependencias
<morfeox> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<morfeox> 0 actualizados, 0 nuevos se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<valorie> I don't read spanish, but it seems to say everything is fine
<valorie> :(
<morfeox> well yes, all is in 0
<valorie> so morfeox: after you installed, or while you were installing, did you do updates?
<morfeox> yes
<valorie> in not, please `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade`
<morfeox> update and upgrade
<valorie> not upgrade
<valorie> full-upgrade
<morfeox> ok
<morfeox> wait
<valorie> are you getting some updates?
<morfeox> https://thepasteb.in/p/BghPpGqJ59MUY
<valorie> you have it set to use the CD, DVD or USB still
<valorie> it isn't upgrading from the internet
<valorie> you'll have to set that in Discover, in Sources
<valorie> uncheck CD or DVD
<morfeox> did it
<valorie> and do sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade again
<morfeox> did it too
<morfeox> something more
<morfeox> maybe reboot for the change make effect?
<valorie> it will also be good to add backports: `sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports`
<valorie> you can read about it: http://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-8-5-bugfix-release-in-xenial-and-yakkety-backports-now/
<viewer|91931> Hey guys, am i right her to ask for kubuntu related support?
<valorie> this is the support channel, yes
<morfeox> well, for me, thanks valorie and other friend for the help
<valorie> morfeox: don't thank me until Discover is fixed for you!
<valorie> although I prefer Muon over Discover
<morfeox> I do it all and in this moment I go to reboot my PC and test again if something doesn't work, I comeback for help
<morfeox> thanks
<morfeox> bye
<morfeox> good tip
<morfeox> I try and install software-center of ubuntu, that has no problem?
<valorie> I would suggest either Muon or synaptic
<valorie> the ubuntu software center is pretty bad
<viewer|91931> fantastic :) i have a problem regarding my wlan. It worked perfect out of the box, but after inatalling a wlan repeater where i used a lan cable, it shut down my wlan. i can connect or even see a my own wlan with a pluged in adapter. The symbol is a red disconnect for the lan adapter. So, how to get my wlan back? Disclaimer: Im pretty noob but i ca
<viewer|91931> n handle the terminal^^
<viewer|91931> If you need any further logs or anything, i need the commands. Used is the Kubuntu 18.1 Version.
<morfeox> thanks, I'm making upgrating before reboot
<valorie> 18.1?
<valorie> there is no such Kubuntu version
<valorie> I'm running the alpha of the next version, which will be 17.04
<valorie> I'm afraid your wlan problem isn't a kubuntu problem
<valorie> you might get more help in ##linux or so
<estan> hi folks. we're delivering a software to customers on a kubuntu laptop that is included with our product (a mineral analysis machine). the software is packaged as an *buntu package that comes pre-installed.
<estan> now, i'd like to offer the user the option of upgrading the software from within its GUI.
<estan> is there a proper API or command i should run to do the equivalent of "sudo apt update && sudo apt install our-software" ?
<estan> i'd like it to launch the official Kubuntu package manager to do the upgrade.
<hateball> estan: Do you intend to hold the package then, until the user explicitly wants to upgrade it through the apps gui?
<hateball> otherwise, assuming you have a repo, it'd be upgraded alongside the rest of the packages with regular intervals
<hateball> (by default)
<estan> hateball: right, i indent to let the user just update the package when he/she feels to (it's configured to use the stable component of our APT repo).
<estan> hateball: but the reason i sometimes want to prompt the user to upgrade is that we have a data format that the user loads in the program, and this data format might change in a way that bumps it's major version number. if the user tries to load some incompatible data, i want to prompt to upgrade.
<estan> e.g. "Your version of our-software is too old to open this data. Please upgrade by clicking [Here]".
<estan> i'd like to provide this option just as a convenience, since it's not necessarily the case that the user has updated the software before trying to open such incompatible files.
<estan> (when we release the software that produces data with a new incompatible format, we'll first deploy a new version of the software for viewing it)
<estan> *bumps its.
<estan> (where deploy == upload to our APT repo).
<estan> i'm not even sure what the official graphical Kubuntu package manager is called, since i always do such things from command line :)
<estan> i was just thinking if there was some standardized DBus API, or package upgrade API, that i could use, that would launch the package manager UI to update the APT lists + upgrade an installed package.
<estan> is there such a thing as a "preferred graphical package manager" on *buntu btw? (e.g. something configured through update-alternatives?).
<estan> i see that by default, there's an update manager (plasma-discover-updater) in the menu, and a "software central" (plasma-discover)..
<estan> if i could launch plasma-discover in some way such that it automatically does an "look for updates" and then presents just our package pre-selected for upgrade, that would work. but i haven't found a way to do that.
<estan> things i've also found installed are apturl, apturl-kde and qapt-batch, but i'm not sure if any of them are considered "official" on kubuntu, or if they can do what i want.
<estan> qapt-batch seems to come close, it has an --update command and an --install command, but it seems i can't give both at the same time, and if i first run with --update, and then with --install our-software, then the user must press a "Close" button when the update finishes, which is not very nice.
<estan> it seems i would need to write my own updater using libqapt to get exactly what i want.
<lordievader> Good morning
<viewer|19890> Hey Guys, i have a problem with my WLAN on Kubuntu 16.10 (if anyone is reading this again, i´m sorry, i lost connection due to mobile service holes). It worked out of the boxwith my wlan stick but to configure a wlan repeater i had to use an ethernet cable (worked great tho!) and now i can't get a wlan connection. The symbol will stay for an ethern
<viewer|19890> et connection but red (disconnect i guess). I have tried to restart the system, plugged the adapter in another usb slot but nothing will change. I tried running "iwconfig" "iwlistchan" and "lsusb" and can paste them if it´s usefull for troubleshooting. Thanks in advance.
<lordievader> viewer|19890: What is the output of 'ip l && ip a'?
<viewer|19890> will take a short moment, i have to reboot into Kubuntu^^ Do i just copy it into kde paste and click on paste?
<viewer|19890> Wlan Guy again. The command 'ip | && ip a’ throws me an error out "bash: syntax error near unexpected token `&&'"
<lordievader> It was not a pipe but the small L
<viewer|19890> https://paste.kde.org/p3zndxxai (i'm using the ethernet cable to wlan repeater now to make it easier without rebooting for every command.)
<lordievader> Why would you need to reboot for every command?
<lordievader> Seems the driver works.
<lordievader> What is the actual problem?
<viewer|19890> i used the ethernet cable to configure the repeater. now i can't use my normal wlan stick. it won't show any connections. and reboot for kubuntu terminal and windows for working internet.
<lordievader> viewer|19890: What is the output of 'sudo iw dev wlxbc054302f504 scan'?
<viewer|19890> command failed: Network is down (-100)
<viewer|19890> command failed: Network is down (-100)
<viewer|19890> command failed: Network is down (-100)
<lordievader> viewer|19890: Does 'sudo ip l s wlxbc054302f504 up' bring the interface up?
<viewer|19890> no, i get "RTNETLINK answers: Operation not possible due to RF-kill"
<lordievader> Ah, what is the output of 'sudo rfkill list'?
<viewer|19890> https://paste.kde.org/pcihbzuyu
<lordievader> viewer|19890: This is what is keeping you from connecting: sudo rfkill unblock all
<viewer|19890> if i'm not mistaken, i should see the wlan list now without unplugging the ethernet cable right? but the command sudo iw dev wlxbc054302f504 scan will output the same error
<lordievader> viewer|19890: What does the 'sudo ip l s wlxbc054302f504 up' command do?
<viewer|19890> nothing, no error or interface
<lordievader> Good, now try to scan for ssids ;)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<viewer|19890> Jep that works now.i'll unplug the ethernet cable and restart and try to connect to one. Thanks lordievader!
<lordievader> viewer|19890: No problem ;)
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj, how are you doing?
<viewer|19890> Hey lordivader, wlan guy again. i unpluged the ethernet cable and did a restart, but it won't connect (or show in the control bar) to any wlan. "sudo iw dev wlxbc054302f504 scan" won't work from scratch only after "sudo ip l s wlxbc054302f504 up". So i find some SSID bu they won't show up in the network gui. any further advices?
<lordievader> viewer|19890: Does NetworkManager manage the device?
<viewer|19890> i think yes, in the info panel it states "NM-Version: 1.2.4". i'm using a translated version so i'm not sure.
<lordievader> Can you configure the interface through Network Manager, and does it show wireless networks?
<viewer|19890> it shows the active one (ethernet) and the wireless networks i connected to in the past (home wlan)
<lordievader> Right, could you pastebin your /etc/networks/interfaces files?
<viewer|19890> https://paste.kde.org/pwgoxbiqe
<lordievader> viewer|19890: NetworkManager does not list the network you want to use?
<viewer|19890> it does, once my router and the wlan repeater but with duplicated entries. one shows my last connection and one states i never connected to it. The connect button is greyed out it i highlight them
<viewer|19890> *when
<lordievader> Are they in range?
<viewer|19890> yes, if i switch to windows they work with the same wlan stick
<lordievader> Could you pastebin the output of 'sudo iw dev wlxbc054302f504 scan'?
<viewer|19890> https://paste.kde.org/psjpfsqjy
<lordievader> I see alot of networks, I suppose it should just work.
<viewer|19890> unfortunately not. My own router and extender are in the list and they have the same name in the networkmanager, but it just won't work
<lordievader> Won't work how?
<viewer|19890> if i plug out the ethernet cable i can't connect to any wlan
<viewer|19890> they won't even be displayed in the network symbol where dummies like me connect to them ;)
<lordievader> Does it list other networks?
<viewer|19890> no, not a single one
<lordievader> What is in the NM logs about the wifi nic?
<viewer|19890> where do i find them?
<lordievader> journalctl -u NetworkManager
<viewer|19890> https://paste.kde.org/pi3rmz9kw
<viewer|19890> oh wow, i got it
<viewer|19890> actually had to click on the small checkbox left of the wlan symbol...now it shows me all networks... i feel stupid and ashamed. Thanks for all the help!
<viewer|19890> And sorry for taking so much time :/
<lordievader> No problem, glad you fixed it
<viewer|19890> Thanks and have a nice day!
<onyx_rrr> hello)
<hans_> Moin!
<lordievader> o/
<BluesKaj> 'morning ...guess that's what he means
<TBotNik> Help! DPKG has a major error and has trashed my server. Getting error: "Call to lnusertemp failed (temporary ddirectories fullD?). Check your installation".  This is because dpkg is hanging and causing the disk to fill.  Help please.  Also experiencing the same on my laptop here, but refusing to reboot, so as to not loose inet connection to get help!
<TBotNik> All: Went through Recovery mode, deleted all in the /tmp dir, but didn't help.  The enabled disk r/w and looked for all the *.deb and *.part downloads, deleted, but still get msg.  Do not know what file types dpkg creates, so no idea what to delete for that!
<BluesKaj> TBotNik:  try sudo dpkg --configure -a , then apt upgrade , or if necessary sudo apt -f install
<TBotNik> All: The error is in the dpkg created for MySQL to upgrade from 5.5.x to 5.7 and on the laptop, during build, has called this 7 times, even though only declared once
<TBotNik> BluesKaj: Those cmds do not work, since its disk full and those require space to run!
<BluesKaj> TBotNik:  that's all i can suggest
<TBotNik> BluesKaj: Any cmd to dpkg, recalls the bad MySQL config that was downloaded.  Have to be able to erase the file for dpkg that contains the pointer to the package containing the error.
<BluesKaj> apt-cache policy 'nameofpackage'
<lordievader> TBotNik: Can you show some console output of the problem?
<Simonious> halp, something went wrong (most of the errors are at the end).  I'm trying to set up VNCserver (obviously?)
<Simonious> http://pastebin.com/f2gi0SUY
<sryates81> hey this might be a really stupid question but here it goes. i installed unity tweaker. its installed it works from terminal but dosent show up in the main menu anywhere
<sryates81> any ideas peeps
<sryates81> just cant understand why it dosent apear in the list of apps
<Simonious> okay.. setup VNC server, but when I connect I get this and can't do anything.. I was hoping to see something more like the Xdesktop on console..  but at least I want to be able to do something.. https://ibin.co/3BUVnoGdDTyd.png  Where did I go wrong?
<al9898> hello :) is there any other software store for kubuntu other than discover?
<Simonious> can KDE run w/o 3d accel?
<Simonious> I'm told that might be related to my problem
<Dragnslcr> al9898- if you just mean a different program for installing software from the repository, you can try out muon
<Dragnslcr> !info muon
<ubottu> muon (source: muon): package manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.6.0-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 337 kB, installed size 2018 kB
<al9898> dragnslcr: cool thank you i used that before in kubuntu 14.04 but in 16.04 they changed to discover which is buggy and does not work
<mparillo> Simonious: In a VMware VM, I always turn off acceleration. Otherwise Google Maps in Chrome will crash the entire VM (not Plasma, not Linux, the entire VM).
<mparillo> Simonious: I assume I am unable to do some neat kwin effects, but I do not miss them.
<wolfgang_> .
<wolfgang_> .
<wolf> .
<jorgito> hi all
<nezer> O_0
<nezer> Hello, friends!
<nezer> I am f**ing novice. And so... Do you know about scrolling with keyboard in Konsole (while mc running) ??? I remember, that it was... Shift+PageUp... But now???
<cablop> hello
<cablop> simple question:
<nezer> )))
<cablop> should i use Kubuntu-backports or Neon?
<cablop> i need a KDE that works, that is not obsolete, and that is ready for production
<nezer> Ok, i will answer but... Do you know about scrolling with keyboard in Konsole (while mc running) ??? I remember, that it was... Shift+PageUp... But now???
<cablop> my interest is not to be on the testers group, but in the users of the latest stable tech
<cablop> nezer, in Konsole? let me try
<krytarik> cablop: Backports then.
<nezer> mc is running
<cablop> well, nezer, in Konsole Shift + PgUp or Shift + PgDn do what you want
<cablop> nezer, what do you mean with mc
<nezer> no (
<nezer> Not during mc
<cablop> thanks krytarik
<nezer> start mc and try
<nezer> Midnight Commander
<cablop> i think i don't have it installed
<nezer> sudo apt install mc )
<nezer> it's oldschool )
<cablop> lol
<cablop> tooo old school
<cablop> it made me remember the far manager
<nezer> yes... or Norton Commander in DOS-period
<cablop> sadly i can't find how to do that scrolling
<nezer> but i like it )
<nezer> ok, thank you )
<cablop> and i installed, now removed it
<cablop> if i don't know how to use it i think it is a very dangerous piece of SW to leave around
<cablop> not dangerous by itself... but the user xD
<cablop> now i have this issue... htop does not open in KDE
<nezer> I am novice in Linux ) But last year i coded for HP-UX
<cablop> it just try to start then closes
<cablop> but if i call it in Konsole it just runs
<nezer> and Shift+PageUp was able for mc
<nezer> if start mc, you will be in $HOME
<nezer> sorry for my english
<nezer> Not at your directory for develop
<nezer> like $HOME/devel/projetc/1
<nezer> *project
<Dragnslcr> nezer- shift+pgup and shift+pgdn work for me in Konsole
<nezer> yes, but try to start mc
<nezer> Midnight Commander
<nezer> and try to scroll with Shift+PageUp
<Dragnslcr> I don't use Midnight Commander, so I can't help you there
<cablop> nezer, try in #ubuntu channel
<cablop> as mc is not a KDE thing, maybe you'll find someone else using that vintage file browser
<nezer> Thank You ) But mc is not Unity thing too
<nezer> just old utility
<nezer> But i think, that konsole is not able to catch Shift+PageUp
<nezer> while mc is running
<krytarik> nezer: This page suggests it's just PgUp/Dn: https://midnight-commander.org/wiki/doc/common/actions
<cablop> nezer, or maybe the other way... it is catching the thing and not allowing mc to catch it
<cablop> intercepting i fact
<cablop> *in fact
<nezer> krytarik, but it is not scrolling (( PageUp/Dn move only cursor
<nezer> cablop, do you know method to do it? To disable cathching by mc this hotkey Shift+PageUp? )
<cablop> sadly not
<cablop> you can use mc in a different terminal btw
<nezer> or type while(1); before end of "int main()source
<nezer> "int main()"
<nezer> it will let me see last log ))
<nezer> but it's too strange (
<nezer> I want to create source file, compile it, link.... start it!!! And want to see my "Hello, world!"
<cablop> c? C++?
<nezer> and mc is perfect for it... but not for scrolling to see "Hello, world"
<nezer> c
<nezer> pure
<cablop> well
<cablop> i didn't code in C for a long long time xD
<nezer> I am very old )
<nezer> joke )
<nezer> it doesn't matter... C or poetry )))
<nezer> it was very useful to use Shift+PageUp in HP-UX
<nezer> SunOS
<nezer> etc...
<nezer> Ok, thank you very much for helping
<nezer> Where are you from ?
<cablop> nezer, me? or everyone?
<nezer> cablop, you
<cablop> Colombia
<cablop> and you?
<nezer> Moscow, Russia
<cablop> we both are non native english speakers
#kubuntu 2017-02-07
<valorie> cool to see people from all over here!
 * valorie lives south of Seattle, in the northwest of the US
<nezer> Yes )
<nezer> Linux forever )
<nezer> Do anybody remember FidoNet ?
<IrcsomeBot> Pedro Pablo Marin was added by: Pedro Pablo Marin
<cablop> kde channel is dead...
<valorie> yes, I used fidonet
<valorie> via my son's citadel BBS
<valorie> on dialup
<valorie> cablop: most KDE users and devels are european
<valorie> and probably most are sleeping, if not returning from fosdem
<nezer> I am not sure about KDE and Europe. Just now KDE is not very popular
<valorie> ?
<valorie> I guess that depends on who you ask
<nezer> BBS, yeah )) dialup, and strange sounds )
<nezer> pshhhhhh.. schhhhh )
<valorie> I have a bouncer and usually read all scrollback: #kde is very busy
<valorie> yup, I do remember
<valorie> the longer you heard it, the slower it was going
<valorie> but I started with 300 baud, so I was used to slow
<nezer> 9600 )
<nezer> wow
<nezer> 300
<valorie> I could out-type it!
<ar_sahito> hi humans
<ar_sahito> I need help
<valorie> how can we help, ar_sahito?
<ar_sahito> i was asking if there were any way to have ubuntu-gnome as my default de.
<ar_sahito> I installed kubuntu.iso actually
<ar_sahito> P.S: don't want to lose my apps and games
<valorie> you can install gnome-desktop I believe
<valorie> then grub will offer you a choice when you login
<ar_sahito> valorie would that get me rid of kubuntu?
<valorie> !info gnome-desktop
<ubottu> Package gnome-desktop does not exist in yakkety
<valorie> ar_sahito: no
<valorie> hmmm, wonder what it is called now
<ar_sahito> i am using xenial xerxus ubottu
<ar_sahito> valorie? then?
<valorie> why did you install Kubuntu if you wanted Gnome?
<ar_sahito> Actually I had gnome
<valorie> as I said, it will offer you a choice
<valorie> ?
<ar_sahito> then things happened and it crashed
<ar_sahito> then i downloaded kubuntu
<ar_sahito> and now I beleive my lap can't handle it.
<valorie> gnome is not "lighter" than plasma
<tresh> kde run on a potatoe so your laptop is 'ok'
<valorie> if you want a more light-weight desktop, you might try Lubuntu
<valorie> it's all a matter of what you like more
<valorie> both for the desktop and the apps
<valorie> of course you can mix it all up if you like
<ar_sahito> valorie but then it would get me rid of my kde, right??
<valorie> no, unless you uninstall plasma and apps, it will be there
<valorie> ah, the command is: `sudo apt install ubuntu-gnome-desktop`
<ar_sahito> how can i uninstall plasma then? valorie?
<ar_sahito> tresh i didn't get that.
<valorie> hmmm, unsure
<valorie> uninstalling plasma-destop doesn't get rid of all the parts of it
<ar_sahito> tbh kde was doin fine untill i messed it up,
<ar_sahito> and i messed up pretty bad
<nezer> bye, friends!\n
<valorie> why not fix it instead then?
<valorie> niters nezer
<ar_sahito> well how can you fix it.
<ar_sahito> Most icons are invisble
<valorie> what did you do/mess up?
<ar_sahito> and rest are ugly.
<ar_sahito> valorie not sure
<valorie> ah
<valorie> first thing to do is get a Konsole open
<valorie> and then: `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade`
<ar_sahito> valorie
<ar_sahito> on it
<valorie> cool
<linux> .
<ds> hi
<ds> I have a rather n00b question for anyone whose on
<lordievader> Good morning
<momken> hello
<momken> how could I set a shortcut for creating a new text file in dolphin?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<BluesKaj> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<TBotNik> All: Need recovery help!  See http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5666582#post5666582
<TBotNik> All: Need recovery help BAD!!! Server has been down 4 days now!
<TBotNik> All: Posted details at: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5666582#post5666582
<TBotNik> All: Never encountered a problem like this in 20+ years of using Linux!
<Dragnslcr> TBotNik- there are multiple questions in that thread, so you should explain here exactly what your problem is
<Dragnslcr> TBotNik- and don't ask in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time
<tech111> hello
<tech111> anybody here?
<user|51168> Lost password
<nezer> Hello, friends!\n )
<viewer|59008> Hey can I ask for Kubuntu help here or is there a specific channel for that?
#kubuntu 2017-02-08
<ayt89> Kubuntu 16.04 is working great on first day of install
<ayt89> Only problem I had is with Software Center which appears to be broken
<ayt89> muon works tho
<user|55731> boa noite
<user|8493> boa noite
<user|8493> alguem pode me ajudar
<user|74587> Hello, I've updated the ubuntu applications and now my desktop is all black and looks like just the mouse. What should I do?
<user|40005> hey hey
<user|40005> quick question: im installing from disk right now. will it give me option at all to install to hard drive on computer, or is it just a run from CD version?
<user|40005> because i am looking to clean install it on the harddrive
<user|40005> quick question: im installing from disk right now. will it give me option at all to install to hard drive on computer, or is it just a run from CD version?
<user|40005> because i am looking to clean install it on the harddrive
<user|40005> its installing to hard drive woohoo
<user|40005> thanks self
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<tgm4883> Ok, I'm running 16.04 and trying to get "Kubuntu" to run properly but I'm running into issues with how I use my laptop. I suppose it's possibly due to how I've gotten to kubuntu (ubuntu-desktop -> mate-desktop -> kubuntu-desktop) but I'd like some verification that this should work before I go down this path too far. I've got a Thinkpad T450s and a docking
<tgm4883> station, and I'd like to be able to remove it from the docking station (which has 2 monitors and I disable my laptop display) and have it use just my laptop display. Then later be able to plug it back into my dock and have it automatically switch back. I can do this fine in both unity and mate, but every time I do this in KDE my displays never switch.
<tgm4883> Sometimes I can get it to come back on if I ctrl+alt+F1 then ctrl+alt+F7 but most of the time I either have to restart the DM (I've tried lightdm and SDDM) or restart the computer (occassionally even after restarting lightdm or SDDM the screen will come on, but it won't actually show me what I'm doing on it)
<tgm4883> sorry that was so long :/
<doyle> Hey folks. apt-get update in 16.10 is failing on a fresh install. Seems like the repos are unavailable... Is there an outage or something?
<doyle> neeeeeeevermind
<Guest57515> warum geht bei mir Kubuntu 16.0.4 das Discover nicht
<krytarik> !de | Guest57515
<ubottu> Guest57515: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Mrokii> Hi. I'm relatively new to Kubuntu, so I'm wondering what the tags are for that one can set in Dolphin for files and folders. Is there a way to search for them or use them in bash, or anything else?
<Dragnslcr> Mrokii- bash wouldn't know anything about them. I would think Dolphin would have a way to search or filter based on tags, but it doesn't look like it works.
<genii> If you tag something in dolphin, nepomuk can find it
<Mrokii> Dragnslcr, genii: Thanks for the info.
<Walex> Mrokii: Dolphin search as the other said can find files by tag, as it uses the Nepomuk framework.
<Walex> Mrokii: the tags are kept in a database that is largely KDE specific, so other subsystems cannot see them.
<Walex> Mrokii: let's say that Nepomuk as currently implemented is not one of the most brilliant KDE features... :-)
<Mrokii> Walex: Heh, thanks. :)
#kubuntu 2017-02-09
<matthew45> hi
<DarinMiller> Hi
<metaman> Hello! ~ Please, I am not able to see the image dimensions meta data when previewing images in Dolphin. I am using Dolphin 16.04.3 with KDE 5.28.0 and Qt 5.6.1 under Kubuntu 16.10 (Kernel 4.8.0-37-generic). Thanks in advance for your help!
<metaman> (Last year, I used to be able to see those image related information when hovering over the images instantly. Not anymore though).
<metaman> I have asked the question at AskUbuntu and would greatly appreciate it if someone can help. Thanks - (https://askubuntu.com/questions/881428/dolphin-is-not-showing-the-image-dimensions-metadata-when-previewing-images-on-k)
<valorie> metaman: when you right-click, do you have the option to see what you want?
<metaman> Hello valorie! Thank you for your reply. No when using the righ-click, I am still not able to see any option that would let me see the dimensions. Not even when visiting the properties window.
<metaman> *right-click
<valorie> weird
<valorie> alt+return gets me "properties" including size, but in terms of filesize, not in terms of pixels
<valorie> this is in zesty
<valorie> so I suggest filing a but against Dolphin in bugs.kde.org
<valorie> bug report, not "but"
<metaman> valorie: last year, i used to be able to see all those important metadata especially the image dimensions. As I used to use this feature all the time and I am exclusively a Kubuntu user.
<metaman> I am not very sure why they vanished from my system
<metaman> I don't install new programs at all as well. It seems it is out of some recent update since I keep all the packages on their bleeding edge.
<valorie> I have used that in the past as well, metaman
<valorie> I think it is a bug that it has disappeared
<metaman> When hovering over any image, can you see the dimensions? or you are getting the same info as me? (the image is available on my AskUbuntu question).
<valorie> yes, I get the same
<metaman> It would be great if you can confirm that since it would tell me if I am the only one who is getting this error or not. I see, it seems both of us are seeing the same window.
<valorie> I assume that we have the same version of dolphin
<metaman> 16.04.3?
<valorie> what does apt policy dolphin tell you?
<valorie> in the command line
<metaman> let me check real quick...
<valorie> nstalled: 4:16.12.1-0ubuntu3 is mine
<metaman> 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1
<valorie> huh
<valorie> well, we're different but the same
<valorie> I can chime in on your bugreport if you file one
<metaman> Running "sudo apt-get install dolphin", is suggesting that I am using the latest version under Kubuntu 16.10. Are you under Kubuntu?
<valorie> yes, using the alpha of 17.04 (zesty)
<metaman> Indeed, the latest version according to wikipedia is 16.12.1. Since you are using the alpha version of Zesty, you have got the latest packages automatically. Very nice but the problem persisted in both versions which means we will get the next version of Kubuntu with the same bug.
<valorie> which is why I suggest a bug report
<valorie> I assume it was simply overlooked, and can easily be added back
<valorie> 17.04 isn't released until April, so there is time
<valorie> we're staging KDE apps 16.04.2 before the beta, we hope
<metaman> I never had any success reporting any kind of bug around the Kubuntu forum although i have been using it for the last 6+ years. I don't usually get replies as well. If you care about this feature, please report it up there. You might have a better chance than me since you have a good profile on here. If you don't care about it or simply don't have
<metaman> time to report that, then just forget it. Either way, thank you very much for taking the time to answer me today.
<valorie> bugs.kde.org
<valorie> is the tracker
<valorie> forums are not bug trackers
<metaman> You are right. I just typed the word "forum" up there by mistake. I have tried all types of reporting in the past, nothing really worked out for me.
<valorie> :(
<valorie> I file bugs and they are solved/fixed
<metaman> reporting a bug for a volunteer open source developer to check it and fix it seems to be a hard shot in my records. They should add a feature to report bugs as a paid post. When something is paid, it get noticed around and they feel obliged to address it or explain it to you at least. As i told you before, you have a good profile up there, they ten
<metaman> d to listen to trustworthy members like you. If you have time to file the bug, it would be perfect!
<metaman> Thank you valorie for being so kind today to explain all that. Greatly appreciated :)
<valorie> thanks for bringing it to my attention, metaman
<metaman> valorie : While finilizing my search on the topic, i found this post: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=372160 - This guy has already listed our bug since 06/11/2016 and nothing pratically happened since then. It would be kind if you can add your vote to the bug report. Thanks
<ubottu> KDE bug 372160 in view-engine: details mode "Image Size Field not Populated and tooltip missing EXIF information" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<valorie> thanks metaman!
<metaman> I have also checked online and it seems that this bug has been around for a very long time. No one is really paying attention to it since most developers hardly ever work with graphics or notice those metadata.
<valorie> I'll find out who can mark this as confirmed for us
<valorie> unconfirmed bug reports are often ignored, yes
<valorie> there are never enough people testing and confirming BRs
<metaman> The Kubuntu community is much smaller than the the general Ubuntu community. Although I think Kubuntu is an amazing distro that should have got much more popularity than that.
<valorie> well, I agree with you
<metaman> Asking questions about Kubuntu on AskUbuntu for example, always generates 0 replies, answers or comments. As if Kubuntu is not part of the Ubuntu family.
<valorie> the money is on Unity though, but we're not going away
<valorie> sure, most KDE people use the KDE forum
<valorie> or kubuntuforums
<valorie> I never ask questions on askubuntu, although google finds me answers there sometimes
<valorie> sec
<metaman> Thank you valorie in helping us confirming the bug. I have also added some votes to it hoping they "might" fix it in the next upcoming release.
<morfeox> hello, help please, me again?
<morfeox> I solve the problem of the other day but now I have question
<morfeox> I use ubuntu and every time I installed burg bootleader, but how I do that on kubuntu
<morfeox> I try it like in ubuntu but doesn't work
<valorie> !info burg
<ubottu> Package burg does not exist in yakkety
<morfeox> hello valorie
<user|44192> Hello guys i had a malicious person acces my files and delete or cut my files.I have tried installing test disk but to no avail.I kindly need some assistance on the matter.Any help will be greatlt appreciated.
<morfeox> so ubottu, I can't used, just that simple?
<morfeox> and you have a suggestion of another bootloeader like burg that can I use in yakkety, please?
<valorie> morfeox: I just did `apt search bootloader` and there are lots of choices
<valorie> however, I don't see that one
<hateball> hmmm, today both screens have no desktops or panels. plasma is nice that way, a new experience each boot
 * hateball sighs
<valorie> that doesn't mean you can't use it
<valorie> but it means you can't just install and use
<denza242> How do I restart pulseaudio? Just service pulseaudio restart?
<valorie> denza242: I think so -- start or restart
<denza242> thanks
<valorie> user|44192: what do you mean "test disk"?
<denza242> It's taking a bit more CPU than usual, so might as well try restarting
<morfeox> ok but valorie, what bootloader from the search and list you say, you say works better
<Unit193> Burg hasn't been maintained for 7 years, and doesn't support UEFI.
<valorie> morfeox: I've never used anything but the bootloader that comes on the ISO
<valorie> grub, and then grub2
<valorie> the other favorite is LILO
<morfeox> thanks for the info, but someone can suggest one of them, for own expirience?
<Unit193> valorie: Technically the bootloader on the iso is isolinux.
<valorie> err, ok
<valorie> that, then
<Unit193> grub/grub2 is what you use when installed.
<valorie> morfeox: I assume if you wanted selinux you would already be using that
<morfeox> valorie you have used LILO and works ok?
<Unit193> morfeox: I missed it, what's wrong with grub?
<valorie> no, unless that was what came on Mandrake, years ago
<morfeox> for me no problem, but grafically has nothing good and for other user of my PC that don't have much expirience in tecnology means something rare
<morfeox> so I need a bootloader better grafically than the bootloaders for default
<hateball> Typically you dont stare much at grub, you'd be looking at the plymouth splash
<morfeox> something the begginers can understand when power on my PC I try to use, now that I also have installed Win10 for them in a partition, so now understand me
<Trioxin> plasma keeps crashing. I'm running 16.10. This all started after I accidentally started a second session under the same user account I was logged in as. Plasmashell crashes each time I type anything into search. Also my openvpn program has a second instance  running for some reason (Abnormal)
<Trioxin> i tried renaming .kde dir
<Trioxin> I've rebooted a few times, logged out a few times.
<hateball> Trioxin: what are your session settings? to restore state or start with new session?
<Trioxin> new
<Trioxin> hateball, sart with new
<valorie> huh, renaming ~/.kde
<valorie> haven't seen that for awhile....
<hateball> oh they left
<hateball> shame, since plasma stuff is in ~/.local these days
<Trioxin> tried deleting .cache
<Trioxin> didn't work
<Trioxin> how can I reset anything that may have been caused by starting a parallel session
<valorie> Trioxin: ~/.kde controls only KDE4 applications
<hateball> Trioxin: plasma 5 stuff is under ~/.local
<valorie> now everything is in ~/.local and ~/.config
<valorie> so unless you are running 14.04, try moving ~/.local
<Trioxin> there's all kinds of stuff in there for other apps
<Trioxin> logging out and back in after these actions should be enough right?
<dahlia> I have kubuntu 15.10 64 bit, is there a way I can get the nvidia-367.57 driver via aptitude?
<dahlia> and/or how can I upgrade to 16.04 without breaking everything?
<hateball> dahlia: 15.10 is EOL, upgrade to 16.04
<dahlia> how do I upgrade?
<hateball> dahlia: sudo do-release-upgrade
<dahlia> does that usually work? I've done upgrades in the past and it wasn't pretty
<hateball> dahlia: once on 16.04 there are a number of things I'd advise you to do, such as use the kubuntu backports PPA as well as the nvidia PPA
<hateball> dahlia: I've upgraded a number of machines anyhow
<hateball> if you're worried, as usual take backups before
<dahlia> hateball: well I'll try it, I think I at least have /home on a separate partition
<jimsio> hi, want to switch from ubuntu-mate to kde. i installed plasma
<jimsio> now i tried muon
<jimsio> but search doesn't work
<jimsio> do i need an extra package for that?
<hateball> jimsio: I dont think so, but afaik muon is quite broken anyhow
<hateball> jimsio: 16.04 or 16.10 ?
<hateball> jimsio: did you install only plasma, or did you grab kubuntu-desktop ?
<jimsio> 16.10
<jimsio> only plasma
<jimsio> plasma-desktop
<hateball> muon should have its dependencies properly set to function anyway I'd think
<hateball> but I cant say, as I only use kubuntu-desktop
<hateball> jimsio: are you talking discover or package manager btw?
<jimsio> i see all the packages scrolling through but search shows nothing
<jimsio> package manager
<hateball> hmmm, seems to work for me on 16.04 anyhows
<jimsio> don't want to install all the kde desktop, because i don't use most apps
<jimsio> don't believe it is a missing package
<jimsio> strange
<jimsio> so i use apt
<jimsio> and synaptic ;)
<dahlia> I think I just used plasma-desktop when I put kde on debian
<jimsio> i muon search depend on something, apt-get install had installed it...
<jimsio> started muon the fifth time now it works
<hateball> perhaps it has its own cache or something that needs to be built
<dahlia> how can I make the digital clock desktop widget larger?
<dahlia> nvm I found it
<acheronuk> little resize icon in the widget toolbox :)
<dahlia> ya but have to hold down left mouse for a while before it shows
<acheronuk> in the configure desktop right click menu, in the tweaks section, you can change it so you only have to hover on widgets for that
<dahlia> ah ok ty
<makaan> hello guys
<Vamp898> Hi there. After adding the packports ppa to get a more recent version of KDE, almost everything works perfect except... KWin shortcuts disappeared. Normally in Systemsettings --> Shortcuts --> Global Shortcuts there is supposed to be an section called KWin. This is no longer there after the upgrade.
<Vamp898> I was able to reproduce this behavior on a fresh installed VM
<yossarianuk> hi - is plasma 5.9.x planned for the backports ppa ?
<yossarianuk> The bad thing about the PPA is often its behind... Right now @ 5.8.5 but 5.8.6 is out .
<soee> it won't land in 16.04 but should in 16.10 backports
<yossarianuk> soee: cheers, that makes sense as 5.8.x is LTS too..
<yossarianuk> 17.04 - that will use 5.9.x I assume ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 5.8.6 is not out until Tue 2017-02-21
<Roey> hi all
<Roey> can anyone recommend me a good NAS (with four bays) that I can install BorgBackup on?
<Roey> i.e. linux-based
<glemsom> Sometimes when i start KDE, one of my screens is completly black. Right-Click contex isn't working either on that screen - and I've noticed the mouse-theme is the default white theme... How can I avoid this ?
<Orteip> Is the splash screen set to display?
<glemsom> Orteip: I see a splash-screen when I start yes
<glemsom> Should I try and disable that ?
<Orteip> No, I would suggest leaving that on glemsom
<Orteip> It gives KDE time to initialize
<Orteip> It happened to me when I disabled that
<Orteip> glemsom: I just enabled it and it was fixed, so I can't help you past here
<glemsom> hmm, I'll try and disable it then... maybe that's better for me....
<glemsom> one thing though, i noticed the login-screen seems to mirror my screens... wonder if that is normal ?
<Orteip> glemsom: maybe you shoud try and change the compositor you are using?
<glemsom> hmm how do I do that ?
<Orteip> Settings > Screen and monitor > Compositor
<Orteip> When I was using openGL 2 i had some problems
<Orteip> but got them fixed when switching to opengl 3
<glemsom> I'll give it a go... bbl
<glemsom> Well, after disable of splash-screen, it seems KDE can remember my screens now... :D
<glemsom> It cannot remember my shortcut for application launcher though.. :(
<Orteip> glemsom: What happens? When you set the shortcut it won't work after rebooting?
<glemsom> Orteip: Correct... after each reboot, it forgets my shortcut... :/
<Orteip> glemsom: Can you change the default app for any file? i.e. set .webm to be opened with VLC instead of firefox?
<glemsom> Orteip: yeah, for example i created a custom shortcut for opening "Konsole"... this works through reboots... but, the builtin for Plasma -> Application menu does not :(
<Orteip> glemsom: Well then i don't know why this happens
<Orteip> at least it is a minor problem
<glemsom> And when I choose to get new wallpapers, and choose another category, it displayes all soft of other files - which are not wallpapers for download... :/
<glemsom> As this i a fresh install, i honestly didn't expect to see those kind of quirks within the first few hours of use... :/
<Scaniatrucker> glemson:hello. You can try KDE Neon. You found, that it is a bug free experience.
<glemsom> hmm KDE Neon... haven't heard of it.... I'll give that a go ! :D
<glemsom> ohh it's for 16.04... I installed 16.10 :/
<yossarianuk> you would need to reinstall to install kde-neon (or its a good idea anyway)
<yossarianuk> Its ubuntu 16.04 + latest stable plasma
<glemsom> Think I'll give gnome3 a try instead then... I need the better qemu in 16.10 anyway...
<glemsom> Think I'll log into console and install that.... bbl.... :P
<yossarianuk> before yo do that though you may want to enable the kubuntu-backports PPA
<yossarianuk> that gives you plasma 5.8.5 at present which fixes a lot of stuff
<yossarianuk> i.e try the kubuntu-backports PPA with your present system
<yossarianuk> fixed a few things for me
<yossarianuk> http://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-6-4-available-in-16-04-backports/
<yossarianuk> ignore the fact it says 16.04 - the repo also works for 16.10
<Scaniatrucker> glemsom: here link https://neon.kde.org/
<TemporalBeing> Q: I'm running a MacBook Pro Retina 2013 with 2 external monitors (HDMI, DP) so I have 3 in total (eDP, DP, HDMI). Occasionally the built-in monitor (eDP) will turn off. KDE/xrandr seems to think it's still active. I've tried enable/disable via SystemSettings and via xrandr with no luck. In past I've resolved through a reboot. Suggestions?
<TemporalBeing> Running 16.10 LTS with all updates; (KDEF 2.26.0, Qt 5.6.1, xcb windowing according to Dolphin's About Dolphin)
<TemporalBeing> plasma desktop 5.7
<woodchuck> Hi! I'm new to this irc thing but am willing to pit in the time to learn it
 * genii makes more coffee
<woodchuck> Coffe would be great
<keithzg> Hmm, does anyone know why a groovy script I'm writing (a Jenkinsfile, literally named Jenkinsfile, which I'm using for an in-SCM Jenkins pipeline definition) isn't automatically detected by Kate and set to "groovy" as the mode? I have to do so every time I open it, which obviously isn't a big deal but I'm wondering what more I'd need to do to get it automatically detected like most files are.
<mgolden_> keithzg: I believe it's based on file extension, not name
<mgolden_> Try Settings -> Configure Kate -> Editor Component -> Open/Save -> Modes and Filetypes
<Guest30003> .
<jeffythedragonsl> Hi
#kubuntu 2017-02-10
<JonelethIrenicus> how can i see all the software i have installed?
<Trioxin> having a problem. I had to clear out ~/.config and ~/.cache to fix plasmashell last night and now my audio device isn't showing except when I run aplay -l
<Trioxin> only my hdmi audio device is showing in pulseaudio
<hateball> Trioxin: does it behave properly in a new/guest session?
<Trioxin> ill check
<Trioxin> hateball, no
<hateball> Trioxin: So it's not related to your user settings then
<Trioxin> i guess. just happened right after that
<hateball> Trioxin: Did you do any other changes? Like upgrade kernel or something
<Trioxin> no
<Trioxin> i installed erlang. that was all
<Trioxin> which I've removed
<Trioxin> it shows in all the cli commands I can find
<hateball> Trioxin: where is it not showing then? In the sound kcm ?
<hateball> or in the volume applet?
<Trioxin> any volume app
<Trioxin> no sound playing
<Trioxin> it shows in alsamixer. just no pulseaudio
<hateball> right, but in the sound kcm, can you see it there?
<Trioxin> kcm?
<hateball> press alt+f2, search for sound
<hateball> lemme find the correct one
<Trioxin> k
<Trioxin> sound just brings up Audio Volume - System Settings Module
<hateball> Trioxin: /usr/bin/kcmshell5 kcm_phonon
<Trioxin> i see where it used to be but it's grayed out
<Trioxin> http://storage6.static.itmages.com/i/17/0210/h_1486710875_1347073_2b7c0198f5.png
<hateball> Trioxin: did you wipe all of ~/.config ?
<Trioxin> yeah but I brought most back
<Trioxin> just wasn't sure what was crashing plasmashell
<hateball> Trioxin: usually a plasmoid gone wrong
<hateball> wiping config is a bit... heavy handed
<hateball> Trioxin: do you have pavucontrol installed?
<Trioxin> well, it happened as  the result of starting a new session of the same user in parallel
<Trioxin> which in itself was an accident. i immediately logged out
<Trioxin> then each time I  typed anything into search it crashed plasma
<Trioxin> yes i have it
<Trioxin> doesn't show in there
<hateball> Trioxin: and you're unable to select your device there as well?
<hateball> hmmm
<Trioxin> i have a backup of the old config
<hateball> well unless there's some system-wide messup, all you should need to do to reset pulse is "rm -r ~/.config/pulse; pulseaudio -k"
<hateball> but one can also modify things in /etc/pulse/ and then who knows
<Trioxin> only thing I've done as root since audio was working was to install plasma-workspace
<Trioxin> reinstall pulse?
<Trioxin> aplay works
<Trioxin> brb
<Trioxin> hateball, what's going on is weird. ever since I cleared ~/.config, things have been not starting up in the same order and some things aren't being killed when I log out that once were. I have to kill openvpn each time I log out and back in now where I didn't before. The problem with audio was that a while ago I installed the randomsound package. After clearing .config it was starting up before pulseaudio and grabbing the sound card. removing randomsound
<Trioxin> fixed it. Sucks because randomsound is great for adding entropy to /random
<Trioxin> maybe I can just reinstall it
<hateball> Trioxin: any reason you're not using urandom ?
<hateball> I suppose if you are paranoid you'd want random ;d
<Trioxin> always noid
<Trioxin> i'll just buy a hrng
<Trioxin> can get one for $40. would be awesome to have a quantum hrng but too much $
<Trioxin> those assholes need competition. I don't think the parts are much $
<Trioxin> quantum key exchange servers!
<Trioxin> question: if I allow my clipboard history widget to index files does it keep a copy of them or just a reference?
<user|94256> Hi everyone!
<hateball> hello
<user|94256> somebody speaks Russian?
<alberto_> 11:54:28
<Aussie_matt_ubu> hey guys, what should I install to connect my android tablet via usb?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Local-horst> Hallo, was sagt ihr zu den Backports in kubuntu 16.04?
<hateball> !en| Local-horst
<ubottu> Local-horst: The main Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<hateball> Local-horst: that said, backports are kind of a must-have for 16.04, imo
<Local-horst> Hallo ;) what you say to the backports in kubuntu 16.04? Is that ok when i use that permantly for private?
<hateball> Local-horst: I use backports both at work and at home, it's more stable than 16.04 is default
<Local-horst> Ok. Then i do it too... i want to use Plasma 5.8
<hateball> Local-horst: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports && sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<Local-horst> thanks
<hateball> Good luck!
<Local-horst> you too bye
<seeit> I'm trying to install kubuntu but when I boot up the live cd no installation program displays on the desktop
<BluesKaj> seeit:  check the kmenu for "install kubuntu"
<BluesKaj> see which kubuntu version?
<BluesKaj> seeit: ^
<seeit> 16.10
<seeit> that worked, thanks
<BluesKaj> ok, yw
<seeit> now can't click continue, there's a red battery looking thing with a checkmark on it
<BluesKaj> seeit:  make sure your laptop is plugged into a power source
<seeit> it's a desktop
<seeit> running this in virtualbox
<mparillo> seeit: I think your first bug is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1627348 I get it only in a guest VM, never on real HW, but other reporters have it on real HW.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1627348 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu Yakkety Live DVD boots to black screen with mouse pointer" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seeit> Is there a setting in virtualbox that's signally that the guest is on a laptop?
<seeit> I'd be willing to make kubuntu the host if I could figure out how to passthrough my videocard to a windows vm
<johndoe217> Greetings, are there java developers?
<anton_p> ppl, ktorrent doesn't download anything. what to check?
<anton_p> download just don't start
<niceguy> hi people.
<niceguy> I got a problem with kubuntu
<niceguy> I want to replace kde with xfce, can I do that?
<niceguy> OR is there any way to restore kubuntu to earliest state without losing all the app data?
<doyle___> niceguy, yes, just install the packages, then at the login screen, pick your environment
<BluesKaj> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<niceguy> doyle: then what if I don't want KDE any more? is there any way to get rid of it, for freeing up some space?
<doyle> uninstall it
<niceguy> doyle: Ok. but how?
<niceguy> there's tonns of kde packages.
<doyle> pls check google
<niceguy> doyle: I already did
<doyle> Unless your system is ancient, you won't recover much space... a few mb maybe
<doyle> If you really want, you can do a 'sudo apt-get remove *kde*'...
<doyle> I wouldn't
<doyle> sudo apt-get remove plasma-desktop
<doyle>  && sudo apt-get autoremove
<sashqua> hi all
<niceguy> hey doyle: turns out I was right
<niceguy> you'd have to uninstall every last bit of kde package.
<niceguy> here's the command to do that:
<niceguy> sudo apt-get remove akonadi-backend-mysql akonadi-server akregator amarok amarok-common amarok-utils apport-kde apturl-kde ark bluedevil cdparanoia cdrdao cryptsetup docbook-xml docbook-xsl dolphin dragonplayer freespacenotifier gnupg-agent gnupg2 gpgsm gpsd gstreamer0.10-qapt gtk2-engines-oxygen gtk3-engines-oxygen gwenview ibus-qt4 icoutils jockey-kde k3b k3b-data kaccessible kaddressbook kamera kate kate-data katepart kcalc kde-baseapps-bin
<niceguy> kde-baseapps-data kde-config-gtk kde-config-touchpad kde-runtime kde-runtime-data kde-style-oxygen kde-wallpapers-default kde-window-manager kde-window-manager-common kde-workspace kde-workspace-bin kde-workspace-data kde-workspace-kgreet-plugins kde-zeroconf kdegames-card-data kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer kdelibs-bin kdelibs5-data kdelibs5-plugins kdemultimedia-kio-plugins kdenetwork-filesharing kdepasswd kdepim-kresources kdepim-runtime
<niceguy> kdepim-strigi-plugins kdepimlibs-kio-plugins kdesudo kdm kdoctools khelpcenter4 kinfocenter klipper kmag kmail kmenuedit kmix kmousetool knotes konsole kontact kopete kopete-message-indicator korganizer kpat kppp ksnapshot ksysguard ksysguardd ksystemlog ktimetracker ktorrent ktorrent-data kubuntu-debug-installer kubuntu-default-settings kubuntu-desktop kubuntu-docs kubuntu-firefox-installer kubuntu-netbook-default-settings kubuntu-notification-helper
<niceguy> kubuntu-web-shortcuts kvkbd kwalletmanager language-selector-kde libakonadi-calendar4 libakonadi-contact4 libakonadi-kabc4 libakonadi-kcal4 libakonadi-kde4 libakonadi-kmime4 libakonadi-notes4 libakonadiprotocolinternals1 libassuan0 libattica0.3 libbluedevil1 libboost-program-options1.46.1 libcalendarsupport4 libcln6 libclucene0ldbl libdebconf-kde0 libdlrestrictions1 libdmtx0a libencode-locale-perl libepub0 libeventviews4 libfile-listing-perl
<niceguy> libflac++6 libfont-afm-perl libgadu3 libgif4 libgpgme++2 libgps20 libgrantlee-core0 libhtml-form-perl libhtml-format-perl libhtml-parser-perl libhtml-tagset-perl libhtml-tree-perl libhttp-cookies-perl libhttp-daemon-perl libhttp-date-perl libhttp-message-perl libhttp-negotiate-perl libibus-qt1 libilmbase6 libincidenceeditorsng4 libindicate-qt1 libio-socket-inet6-perl libio-socket-ssl-perl libk3b6 libkabc4 libkactivities-bin libkactivities6
<niceguy> libkalarmcal2 libkateinterfaces4 libkatepartinterfaces4 libkblog4 libkcal4 libkcalcore4 libkcalutils4 libkcddb4 libkcmutils4 libkde3support4 libkdeclarative5 libkdecorations4 libkdecore5 libkdegames5a libkdepim4 libkdepimdbusinterfaces4 libkdesu5 libkdeui5 libkdewebkit5 libkdgantt2 libkdnssd4 libkemoticons4 libkephal4abi1 libkexiv2-10 libkexiv2-data libkfile4 libkholidays4 libkhtml5 libkidletime4 libkimap4 libkio5 libkipi-data libkipi8 libkjsapi4
<niceguy> libkjsembed4 libkldap4 libkleo4 libkmanagesieve4 libkmbox4 libkmediaplayer4 libkmime4 libknewstuff2-4 libknewstuff3-4 libknotifyconfig4 libkntlm4 libkonq-common libkonq5-templates libkonq5abi1 libkontactinterface4 libkopete4 libkparts4 libkpgp4 libkpimidentities4 libkpimtextedit4 libkpimutils4 libkprintutils4 libkpty4 libkresources4 libkrosscore4 libksba8 libkscreensaver5 libksgrd4 libksieve4 libksieveui4 libksignalplotter4 libktexteditor4 libktnef4
<doyle> lol
<jimsio> i am new to kde, i need to mount a partition on every login. all i found for this is removable devices, but i cannot set the name
<jimsio> i mean the mount point. isn't there a graphical way to set this?
<ayt89> hi all
#kubuntu 2017-02-11
<nc_> I'm having internet problems on just one pc of mine when I go to any browser it says can't resolve DNS server
<nc_> my internet is connected fine it shows my wifi is on and has a signal
<nc_> I tried restarting network manager
<nc_> that didn't help
<mparillo> can you ping 172.217.5.238
<Unit193> Yarp.
<valorie> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and Windows, and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<R13ose> How do I adjust brightness of screen?
<lordievader> Laptop or desktop?
<R13ose> Laptop
<lordievader> R13ose: Laptops usualy have shortcuts for that.
<R13ose> Not working
<lordievader> Did you disable acpi functions?
<R13ose> no
<lordievader> The slider in the ui also does nothing?
<R13ose> Which slider?
<lordievader> System settings -> power -> screen brightness
<R13ose> I don't see that
<lordievader> R13ose: Could you send a screenshot of the power management module in system settings?
<R13ose> One sec
<R13ose> https://www.dropbox.com/s/yhossje8hnsssfa/Screenshot%202017-02-11%20045426.png?dl=0
<lordievader> Interesting.
<lordievader> R13ose: The kernel option 'acpi_backlight=vendor' might help you.
<lordievader> See https://askubuntu.com/a/128471
<R13ose> I did that but don't want to reboot.
<lordievader> You need to reboot for that option to take effect.
<R13ose> Fine I will reboot
<R13ose> Now keys are working
<lordievader> R13ose: Good to hear :)
<R13ose> Thanks
<lordievader> No problem.
<R13ose> There is no way to do kernel things without restarting?
<lordievader> Well to do this you'd need to remove the acpi modules, which are most likely in use.
<R13ose> To do?
<lordievader> Change options of kernel modules.
<Fritigern> Does anyone know how long it takes on average for a new version of Plasma to land in the backports repo? I am looking forward to playing with 5.9 (yeah, I know it will be done when it's done, but what's the average?)
<R13ose> How do I make booting faster?
<lordievader> R13ose: What version of Kubuntu do you run?
<R13ose> 16.10
<lordievader> R13ose: 'sudo systemd-analyse blame'
<R13ose> lordievader: okay
<lordievader> That command shows you which service took how long to start.
<R13ose> lordievader: yes but how to speed up?
<lordievader> R13ose: Go through the list and see if those services are necessary.
<lordievader> If they are, find out why they are taking (too) long.
<R13ose> Why?
<lordievader> R13ose: Because you ask to speed it up?
<lordievader> Other approach is, of course, getting faster disks/cpu/ram, etc.
<R13ose> lordievader: yes but unsure what to do with the list
<lordievader> R13ose: Like I said, go through the services and check if you use them, if not they can be disabled.
<R13ose> How to d i s a b l e?
<lordievader> R13ose: sudo systemctl disable <service-name>
<R13ose> No gui way?
<lordievader> R13ose: There might be, don't know.
<R13ose> Ok
<user|56680> Hola buen dia, quisiera hacer una consulta: cuando inicio el proceso de instalacion de la version 14.04 no termina
<user|56680> queda la pantalla de Pronto terminara la instalacion
<koffeinfriedhof> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<user|56680> Ok, thank's
<user|56680> Hello, my kubuntu install ver 14.04 not finish, why?
<jubo2> I got buggy hw or buggy sw
<jubo2> symptoms: system freezes so only cursor moves and then commands are executed in rapid succession
<jubo2> and Memtest86+ freezes when run in SMP mode
<jubo2> This is the 2nd 2nd hand HW exhibiting this
<jubo2> Computers of the poor..
<jubo2> fortunately servers that run reliably can be purchased for few moneys / month
<jubo2> Hiya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<BluesKaj> hi jubo2
<jubo2> How is things BluesKaj?
<jubo2> damn.. my English is starting to detoriate from all the polanballism
<BluesKaj> good here, jubo2, and you?
<jubo2> I'm ok
<jubo2> not like good, more a fine
<jubo2> BluesKaj: you had to ask a Finn "How's it going?" .. many muricans don't expect what the Finn says
<jubo2> not saying you are Murican
<BluesKaj> good is just an expression, not to be taken too literally
<jubo2> Kaj would imply Swedish origin
<BluesKaj> yup
<jubo2> but you don't live in Sweden
<BluesKaj> but born in Finland
<jubo2> I should prlly file for asylum in Sweden
<BluesKaj> been in Canada since Iwas 4yrs old
<jubo2> Kanada!
<jubo2> I love it
<jubo2> It's like it was bordering on Murica and Nordics
<BluesKaj> well, it's becoming quite "asian" in the big cities
<jubo2> Most people would like to be in Canada if they knew how nice it is
<fauxalliance> The Peoples Republic of Cannuckistan
<fauxalliance> ^^pretty nice
<vgoodguy> guys, any way to reset the kde?
<vgoodguy> Mine would just go to emergency mode after booting up
<joaquin> ,
<Roey> howdy
<Roey> BluesKaj: hi!!
<Roey> how do I restart the bluetooth service?
<Roey> for some reason my bluetooth speaker is not connecting all of a sudden to my computer
<Roey> got it
<BluesKaj> hi Roey , never used any bluetooth devices, and if I did , then I didn't know they were bluetooth :-)
<Roey> kinda
<Roey> ah ok :)
<Roey> btw, nice to see you here :)
<Roey> BluesKaj: what do you think of Project Neon?
<BluesKaj> Roey, haven't used it in yrs ..heard both good and not so good things about neon. I haven't tried it so i really don't have an opnion
<Guest28477> hi
<Guest28477> I just installed Kunbuntu and I found this IRC, I guess it is a old style IM...
<Roey> Guest28477, it's great ;)
<Roey> welcome to the club :)
<Roey> freenode has 10,000+ channels..
<Roey> it's a huge thing
<Guest28477> thanks
<Guest28477> how you guys transfer knowledge ? it is only one line to type.
<viewer|98129> hi, anyone here
<viewer|98129> Kubuntu /etc/apt/sources.list
<viewer|98129> anyone here?
<holdenn> hi
<lordievader> o/
<iffraff> hi, can anyone help me chnage a setting on my touch pad on my laptop?
<iffraff> I've tried putting the setting in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d but it doesn't seem to affect anything
#kubuntu 2017-02-12
<IrcsomeBot> Mostaaaafaaaa was added by: Mostaaaafaaaa
<Guest32958> hi to everybody
<IrcsomeBot> <Mostaaaafaaaa> Hi everyone, I have an issue with Kubuntu. I installed Kubuntu 16.1 recently and sometimes my screen goes black with only one column of yellow pixels on the left. Nothing would work, no keyboard, no tty. If I restart it's ok until it happens again usually after one day or so. I'm using an Acer Aspire 5820t laptop. I also had Windows 7 in my laptop and it worked with no problems. So I guess it's not a hardware issue. "sudo lshw -
<IrcsomeBot> gives me the following output:
<IrcsomeBot> <Mostaaaafaaaa> sudo lshw -c display …   *-display                  …        description: VGA compatible controller …        product: Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller …        vendor: Intel Corporation …        physical id: 2 …        bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0 …        version: 12 …        width: 64 bits …        clock: 33MHz …        capabilities: msi pm vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom …        config
<IrcsomeBot> resources: irq:25 memory:d0000000-d03fffff memory:c0000000-cfffffff ioport:3050(size=8) memory:c0000-dffff
<IrcsomeBot> <Mostaaaafaaaa> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/JPhZAgFR/file_1959.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Mostaaaafaaaa> Here is a picture showing the black screen that I see
<IrcsomeBot> <Mostaaaafaaaa> Can anyone help me figure out what's the problem? Thank you.
<poco_> hey guys after rebooting my Kubuntu 16.04 desktop I'm getting that infamous "black screen" instead of the Plasma login page. I can login via terminal just fine but I'm at my wits end trying to fix this. I have reinstalled the desktop enviornment, graphics drivers, sddm, etc trying to fix this and nothing. I've had this once before but nothing seems to be working this time. Anyone mind helping me out?
<poco_> damn I really don't want to do another clean install
<valorie> poco_: have you added backports?
<valorie> I think that would be worthwhile before doing a clean install
<poco_> Yes I added the Kubuntu backports
<valorie> http://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-6-4-available-in-16-04-backports/
<valorie> oh, good
<valorie> how about `sudo apt install -f`
<valorie> f=fix
<valorie> just in case something is corrupted
<poco_> did it, nothing updated
<valorie> any other PPAs added?
<poco_> yeah I mean I've been using this system for months so I have lots of ppas
<valorie> such as?
<poco_> graphics drivers, some applications I can't remember off the top of my head
<valorie> hmmm
<poco_> just found something that's curious
<poco_> I don't have a xorg.conf file
<valorie> I don't think that is standard anymore
<poco_> ok because I have some xorg.conf.backup files I see
<poco_> maybe that was from the last time I had this issue when I first installed this thing
<valorie> I have none either
<valorie> why did you need a PPA for graphics drivers?
<poco_> it's what I was using before so I can have the latest Nivida drivers
<poco_> I have nvidia-375 installed
<poco_> tried removing and reinstalling those several times to no avail
<valorie> what happens if you roll back to something that worked before?
<poco_> sorry, roll back what?
<valorie> graphics driver
<poco_> nividia-375 was working before
<poco_> but I also tried nvidia-current as well
<poco_> it appears that my graphics driver is working
<poco_> I'd be more inclined to do a fresh install if you knew of a way I could backup all my desktop configurations that I have customized to my liking haha
<valorie> well, you can back up ~/.config and ~/.local
<valorie> however, I would only move them back file by file
<valorie> oh
<valorie> before re-installing
<valorie> have you tried logging in with a new user?
<poco_> I only have one user
<valorie> right, making a new test user
<poco_> but I can't even get to the GUI login page
<valorie> you never get to grub?
<poco_> oh I get past there
<valorie> or never get to SDDM
<poco_> correct'
<poco_> it just throws me to a black screen after the 'Kubuntu'logo and then I have to ctrl-alt-f1 to login
<valorie> and you did install --reinstall SDDM?
<poco_> yep... a lot haha
<poco_> SDDM status shows everything good
<valorie> hmmm, so plasma isn't starting
<valorie> how about install --reinstall plasma-desktop
<poco_> hmm hold on it's saying --reinstall is not understood
<poco_> whoops missed install
<valorie> `sudo apt install --reinstall plasma-desktop`
<poco_> alright did both. should I reboot?
<valorie> did it do anything?
<poco_> negative
<valorie> I would try
<poco_> rebooting
<valorie> `sudo apt install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop`
<valorie> too
<poco_> while I can't remember exactly what I did last time to fix this similar issue I do remember it having to do with 'plasma' in the solution. oh well
<poco_> hold on reinstalling kubuntu-desktop
<poco_> negative results
<valorie> :(
<valorie> !user
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "sudo" - See !sudo
<valorie> if a restart leaves you in the same place, I really would create a new user in the cli
<valorie> and in the cli, start from that new user, and see if anything has changed
<valorie> if that is a fail, I'm out of ideas
<poco_> cool created a new su user
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> no guarantees
<valorie> but always worth a try
<poco_> sorry what do you want me to do now that I have a new user?
<valorie> login as that user
<valorie> see if things work
<poco_> Ok I'm logged in
<valorie> and?
<poco_> nothing I mean it just changed users- ctrl-alt-f7 brings me back to a black screen as always
<valorie> :(
<poco_> yeaah
<valorie> well, do a good backup
<poco_> yeah I can at least rsync my files to my backup server
<valorie> including those two folders I meantioned above
<valorie> but I woudln't replace them whole-hog
<poco_> so I can pull my desktop settings off those two directories?
<valorie> just one file at a time
<valorie> yes
<poco_> cool
<valorie> a very few things are still in ~/.kde
<valorie> apps which don't have a KF5 version yet
<poco_> I was thinking of trying out KDE Neon next. What do you think?
<valorie> depends on what you want
<poco_> I really like KDE but my number one goal with all of this is to learn
<valorie> it has the latest plasma, and latest KDE popular apps
<valorie> on an Ubuntu 16.04 base
<poco_> any reasons to keep Kubuntu over Neon?
<valorie> everything else is from the Ubuntu archive
<valorie> as I said, depends on what you want
<valorie> they are basically rolling on a stable base
<valorie> whereas we send out a new version - tested - every six months
<poco_> yeah a more bleeding edge DE does sound kind of fun
<poco_> except when it craps the bed like right now :P
<valorie> you aren't bleeding edge, you are on 16.04 LTS
 * valorie is on 17.04, the alpha
<poco_> well yes
<valorie> you can always try an upgrade to 16.10
<poco_> but KDE updates faster on Neon than Kubuntu is what I meant
<valorie> `sudo do-release-upgrade`
<valorie> sometimes, yes they do
<valorie> although we share packaging sometimes as well
<valorie> I'm on both teams
<poco_> so when you ask, depends what I want. What kinds of things should I be asking myself when deciding if Kubuntu or Neon is more my speed?
<valorie> I think neon is awesome for experts
<poco_> well I'm not an expert but I love learning this stuff
 * valorie isn't an expert either
<valorie> and I would prefer to know less than I do about how to fix stuff
<valorie> lol
<valorie> since it usually means I messed something up
<poco_> haha
<poco_> well I appreciate you taking time out of your evening to help me outm valorie I really do. It's guys like you that keep me sucked into this linux world
 * valorie is no guy!
<valorie> I'm a grandma
<valorie> lol
<poco_> haha I meant that as in the collective guys! haha but my apologies
<valorie> no apologies, most here are guys
<poco_> Also I learned my lesson and will be doing more clonezilla image backups on my new system for when this happens to me again
<valorie> btw poco_, hang out in the #kde-neon chan, and see if you like the team
<valorie> it's best IMO to work with people you like
<poco_> thanks for the recommendation
<valorie> and things work best when you are willing to file bugs, give feedback, etc.
<claycorn> hello?
<lurkan_> e
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Seminarian> Goodmorning guys! running plasmashell -v gives me "plasmashell 5.5.5". I've read plasma 5.9 is released! How can I get the latest version installed on my kubuntu 16.04?
<Seminarian> I wonder because I'm experiencing some bugs!
<lordievader> If it is available for 16.04 it is in the backports ppa.
<lordievader> !info plasma-desktop kubuntu-backports
<ubottu> Package plasma-desktop does not exist in kubuntu-backports
<lordievader> !info plasma-meta kubuntu-backports
<ubottu> Package plasma-meta does not exist in kubuntu-backports
<lordievader> !info plasma-desktop
<ubottu> plasma-desktop (source: plasma-desktop): Tools and widgets for the desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.7.5-0ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 1733 kB, installed size 8712 kB
<lordievader> Hmm... should be in backports somewhere.
<Seminarian> lordievader, thanks i'll google!
<Seminarian> http://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-8-5-bugfix-release-in-xenial-and-yakkety-backports-now/
<Mrokii> Hello. I have a strange problem. I am using the app Kupfer (an app that starts other apps via some shortcut/command-window). It is started automatically and runs, but the command-window doesn't open when I hit the shortcut. The only way it works is for me to stop the process and run Kupfer manually from the command-line. Kupfer doesn't even work when use Kubuntus own application launcher. Does anybody know
<Mrokii> what the problem could be?
<Seminarian> Weird issue, phpstorm doesn't show an icon in my task bar. Tried reinstalling the program.. no luck
<Guest31936> kubuntu 16.10 black screen after login?
<Mrokii> Hello. I was changing something about auto-startup-apps and suddenly I can't log in to my desktop anymore. When I enter my password the mouse cursor changes to an "X" like the one when X11 doesn't start up properly and the screen only shows the login-screen. Is there something I could look for via dmesg or systemctl?
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<stephanlap> Hello. I'm having problems with my desktop, have been writing about it some minutes ago via a tty. After fiddling with startup-applications, I can't log in anymore. The display stays on the login-screen and after switching to a tty and back the screen is blank. I tried to create a new user and log in with it, but it's just the same. Any thoughts?
<BluesKaj> try startx in the tty
<stephanlap> BluesKaj: Now that's strange. When using "startx" it shows a bar at the top that looks like from Gnome, even though this is a clean Kubuntu-installation. o.O
<stephanlap> BluesKaj: BluesKaj I mean it shows "Activities", the clock cenetered and all the icons associated with Gnome.
<BluesKaj> stephanlap:  do you have a complete desktop ?
<stephanlap> I can move the pointer but I can't click on anything. The desktop doesn't react.
<BluesKaj> stephanlap:  did you do any repartitioning before installation
<stephanlap> BluesKaj: No, definitely not. The last thing I was doing was to disable an application for which auto-start was enabled.
<stephanlap> BluesKaj: I had changed something in the grub-config-file before, but it was only about the resolution and I had successfully restarted after changing things.
<BluesKaj> is this a clean install in terms of / and retention of /home's mountpoint? because if you were on gnome previously the config files will stil be there
<stephanlap> BluesKaj: No, the HD was a new one and I installed directly from a Kbuntu 16.x CD.
<stephanlap> BluesKaj: There can't be any references to gnome, afaik, as there never was Gnome installed on this HD.
<BluesKaj> whoa that's strange
<stephanlap> And I am still getting the regular Kubuntu-login-screen, I just can't log in anymore.
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu?
<stephanlap> When I do "sudo killall sddm" I see the login-screen again, but that's as far as I get.
<stephanlap> BluesKaj: I think I had installed Kubuntu 16.04 and had later upgraded to 16.10. But that was some months ago.
<BluesKaj> stephanlap: which graphics/gpu?
<stephanlap> nvidia
<BluesKaj> ah ok, which nvidia ?
<stephanlap> according to hwinfo it's GeForce 8200
<BluesKaj> stephanlap:  in the vt/tty login then sudo apt install nvidia-340
<BluesKaj> then reboot
<stephanlap> okay, I'll try that.
<stephanlap> I was just getting acquainted with the command line more and thought I knew what I was doing. Seems not, as I have no clue what went wrong. :p
<stephanlap> BluesKaj: Didn't help, as it seems. The only thing that changed now is that I'm getting a black screen immedieately after trying to log in, and also an "X"-mouse cursor. i can move it, but as the screen is completely black there's nothing to click. :-/
<stephanlap> Oh wait... o.O
<stephanlap> BluesKaj: It seems I can log in via my newly created user from before. o.O But not with my regular user. This seems to be a step forward.
<stephanlap> Now the "only" question is, what in my regular user-folder causes the problem...
<BluesKaj> I was never a fan of avoiding regular user "workarounds" , make sure you installed the nvidia-340 as your original user
<stephanlap> BluesKaj: I am sure I did, as I logged into the tty via my regular user-account.
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> in the the tty as regular user , sudo systemctl enable sddm, then, sudo systemsctl start sddm
<stephanlap> After the first command I get some text about "Executing: /lib/systemd/systemd-sysv-install enable sddm" and "the unit files have no installation config...". There's no error-message however.
<stephanlap> Possibly a stupid question: Should I log out of the new user-account before trying these commands?
<BluesKaj> stephanlap:  these comands should be by the "regular user"
<stephanlap> Yeah, that's what I've done in the tty.
<stephanlap> BluesKaj: I have just had a look at ".xsession-errors" and it had some messages about xrdb refusing a connection and being unable to open display ":0", as well and "xhost" being unable to open display ":0". There's a similar message about "dbus-update-activation-environment".
<stephanlap> BluesKaj: and dbus refusing a connection to some socket in "/tmp". I wonder if these messages are part of the problem.
<BluesKaj> stephanlap: did you try startx
<BluesKaj> and I forgot to mention , did you update and upgrade your packages while logged in the tty as "regular user"
<BluesKaj> stephanlap: ^
<stephanlap> BluesKaj: I just did. The same problem as before. On the tty-screen the strange Gnome-desktop comes up with no possibility to click on anything.
<stephanlap> BluesKaj: I didn't upgrade and update but I'll try.
<BluesKaj> always update and upgrade after a new install
<stephanlap> Tried it, nothing to upgrade
<BluesKaj> stephanlap:  install dkms just to make sure, it should be installed by default, but....
<stephanlap> BluesKaj: It should be, as I have VirtualBox installed which I think wanted to have it.
<stephanlap> Yeah, it's installed.
<BluesKaj> you have a vm running ?
<stephanlap> Not at the moment, no.
<BluesKaj> ok, you mentioned an upgrade from 16.04 to 16.10 , or is this a clean install ?
<stephanlap> BluesKaj: I am pretty sure I upgrade from Kubuntu 16.04 to 16.10, but this was months ago.
<BluesKaj> run lsb_release -a
<BluesKaj> stephanlap: ^
<stephanlap> It says Ubunt 16.10. But I definitely never installed anything else than Kubuntu on this HD and never installed any other desktop environments.
<stephanlap> BluesKaj: Sorry to keep you occupied for that long. I will see if I can get things working through some other means.
<stephanlap> I just saw that one of my other HDs (to which some links from my regular user-folder point to) isn't mounted at all, for some reason. Not sure if that could cause the problems, but one can try...
<stephanlap> So the unmounted HD obviously wasn't the problem. :-/
<BluesKaj> stephanlap:  that may not be trrue if the boot manager is looking for other drives previously listed as entries in /etc/fstab then there could be    a problem, make sure the drive you want to use is listed as first in the UEFI/BIOS boot sequence
<clone_Q> I have a graphics card that will not give any display in X mode, the monitor saying "Input not supported", whereas in text mode (alt-F1) it works fine.
<clone_Q> I think this card worked fine before so I don't know what could be the issue
<clone_Q> It is a GTX 950.
<lordievader> Sounds like the set resolution is not supported by the monitor.
<clone_Q> It seems yes but it is really set to 1024x768 and that is what I am now running in also, on a different GFX.
<clone_Q> At first I thought maybe it could be my own X config but on a live DVD session it does the same
<clone_Q> what's more, it also happens on SDDM, and not just a KDE session.
<clone_Q> It's an analog DVI output (DVI-I -> VGA), what on earth could be the problem I wonder.
<clone_Q> I definitely ran Linux on that thing, before, although then I might have been using HDMI only.
<clone_Q> Now that I remember, Windows had issues on its DVI-I port also....
<clone_Q> on a different computer even, I would get "mouse lag" in Windows.
<clone_Q> which didn't happen on HDMI.
<clone_Q> It's so terribly strange and basically renders the card half-dysfunctional but it doesn't work at all in Linux now, save for the TTY mode.
<clone_Q> I once overheated it by accident but it seemed to still work fine after.
<clone_Q> But I have no clue how to troubleshoot it in Linux.
<clone_Q> and everything is rather painful if you only have TTY ;-).
<clone_Q> Maybe I actually damaged the card...
<clone_Q> how does one easily redo the EDID detection of your monitor, or should it happen automatically?
<clone_Q> I am in 1024x768 because there is something wrong with the cabling at this point.
<BluesKaj> what about using hdmi exclusively/
<BluesKaj> ?
<clone_Q> I was intending for it to be dual monitor although I could use the other card for it, I have 2 x16 slots.
<clone_Q> But I have no HDMI monitor now.
<clone_Q> at least not available.
<clone_Q> basically the test would be to connect it over HDMI to see if it works then.
<clone_Q> but this really... sucks. GTX 950 suddenly damaged...
<clone_Q> Still works in Windows.
<clone_Q> But gives weirdness.
<clone_Q> On VGA.
<clone_Q> But what commands would I run to see what is going on?
<clone_Q> xrandr also didn't give all normal output modes on it but it could have been the cable/EDID.
<clone_Q> It is just so weird that TTY mode works fine, which also should be 1024x768 right.
<lordievader> Change the cable and see if edid works?
<clone_Q> I have been running in 1440x900 on this monitor just fine, on Windows lately. I need the extra length atm for the position of the monitor. I should be able to get it to work but it's been really annoying.
<clone_Q> I can take a DVI-I cable out and see if I get 1440x900 now.
<clone_Q> but I am not very likely to plug the 950 in again without extra "armor" ;-).
<clone_Q> Both systems ( I have another card, R9 380) were meant to be dual monitor... this kinda ruins things.
<clone_Q> I purchased all kinds of VGA stuff (or DVI-I).
<clone_Q> So how do I know how to retry the EDID thing?
<clone_Q> I may need to put the monitor close to the cable and fiddle with it until it works.
<clone_Q> But I need to know if it is automatic or not.
<clone_Q> the nouveau driver does it at X start apparently.
<clone_Q> but that means leaving this chat while doing so ;-).
<clone_Q> It doesn't do it again apparently when I turn off the monitor and back again.
<clone_Q> So how do I know if it's okay without restarting X?
<lordievader> There are a couple of tools to read edid info from the video card.
<lordievader> Google for it, forgot the name.
<clone_Q> Yeah I found one
<clone_Q> read-edid is in the repositories; makes "get-edid | parse-edid" do the trick, thanks.
<clone_Q> The EDID problem seems to have been caused by a VGA switch that was in between :p. The switch would only report EDID when the monitor was connected to output 3, because it has 4 outputs :P :P :P.
<clone_Q> dammit would never have thought that :p.
<clone_Q> But the 950 problems also happened when directly connected without the switch.
<clone_Q> anyway that solves my graphics problems for now, just not with the 950 yet...
<clone_Q> but at least now I know how to get edid information for that too
<lordievader> Those switches are teribble for EDID.
<clone_Q> I guess it is logical that they would only pass it for one output.
<clone_Q> just a little illogical that it is output number 3.
<clone_Q> If I have 2 graphics cards in the system and I only connect the output of one of them... I mean which card is Linux going to pick?
<clone_Q> and will the xrandr outputs be a collection of both of them? Will I found both outputs of both cards there?
<clone_Q> in other words, can I safely connect the non-functioning device and test it after I connect something to it?
<clone_Q> does Linux (or X, or KDE) automatically pick the card in the first slot?
<clone_Q> or does it use the stuff the BIOS initializes first?
<clone_Q> I guess I will just hook the failing card and see for myself (hook it as second slot).
<clone_Q> (second card).
<clone_Q> brb.
<sintre> odd question , i guess you have a mobo with an onboard graphics and an additional third party gfx card correct?
<sintre> lol of course it happens as i type
<lordievader> Wasn't the R9 an AMD one? AMD and nVidia do not play nice in one system. I've tried -.-
<sintre> he left :(
<sintre> i agree though many many years ago
<sintre> my first build actually
<sintre> nvidia card on a amd mobo/cpu
<sintre> did not work nicely
<sintre> thought those problesm were fixed by now
<BluesKaj> I run nvidia 8400gs on an amd cpu equipped HP desktop
<BluesKaj> no probs
<sintre> yea thought compatability was solved by now
<sintre> but then again ever set up is different
<sintre> so no guantees
<sintre> i think the guy was concerned about having two cards and if one would deactivte or not
<sintre> but he left before we could get to workin on it so no clue
<BluesKaj> think I had to make the pci/gpu default a long time ago, iirc
<BluesKaj> in the bios
<sintre> well hopefully he'll come back
<BluesKaj> this desktop pc is 2008 vintage so no mucking about with gpt and efi
<BluesKaj> it has a real bios :-)
<sintre> ahh nice , i gave my laat old school system away to a local food bank a year ago
<sintre> i just don't have room to hook it up
<sintre> although i wasn't very happy a "volunteer" decided they needed it and took it home
<sintre> lesson learned
<sintre> but sinse the work or volunteer requirment got into affect alot of the volunteers actually kind are in need i guess , thats why they're there
<BluesKaj> heh, i guy at the local seniors drop in center was going to "fix the computer" a freind gave them by trying to bring it home, but my friend managed to show hm there was nothing wrong because it was running ubuntu and not windows :-)
<sintre> :)
<sintre> i found out in hindsight unfurtately , nothihng i could of done to stop it , when i donated mine
<BluesKaj> the last I heard the seniors were still using ubuntu
<sintre> i normally do 3 or four food bank runs a year
<sintre> that would be a good outreach program , get a hardware drive of sorts going
<sintre> than macgyver a bunch of pcs and put kubuntu on em
<sintre> i'm sure we all have a bunch of crap sitting in our closets going to no use
<BluesKaj> anyway, I'm a senior myself and I check in there every few months to see how they're managing , they have 3 pcs on the go there now
<sintre> nice
<sintre> i havre 4 old but funcional hdds sitting around collecting dust
<sintre> somebody lse has a box and mobo , bam we go something
<lordievader> sintre: I had it the other way around, motherboard had an nVidia chip. AMD gpu added.
<sintre> ahh interesting
<lordievader> It was either... not both.
<clone_Q> hiya
<sintre> wb
<clone_Q> it seems my problems were all due to cabling or there was something wrong with the connector on the card.
<sintre> btw while you were gone we had a talk about the duel issue
<clone_Q> I used the edid tool until it connected without error.
<clone_Q> ah
<sintre> well one thing that isn't needed now it seems is you would need to didable one or the other in bios
<sintre> glad to here you got it fixed though :)
<sintre> is on disabled by default ?
<clone_Q> yeah. I could not get an image by default on the 2nd card.
<clone_Q> but the EDID information did read.
<sintre> ok is the one working the one you want working?
<clone_Q> (or didn't, as the case may be :p).
<clone_Q> both are working now
<clone_Q> the EDID issue is what caused it not to function at all in X mode
<clone_Q> something was wrong with the connector on the card I think.
<sintre> is one an onboard chip and the other a actuall card , or are both cards?
<sintre> nose just for info purposes here now :)
<clone_Q> I had it loaded as the second card, then I connected the cable to it, then ran the edid tool, then connected the cable back to the first card and read the output.
<clone_Q> both are cards.
<clone_Q> One is GT 640 and other is GTX 950.
<sintre> and both functional?
<sintre> will both output
<clone_Q> at first I got .. well the second one does not do anything now.
<clone_Q> I'm not sure what X will do.
<sintre> well thats what we were thinking
<clone_Q> but BIOS/framebuffer driver doesn't do anything with it.
<clone_Q> it is recognised by the system I guess.
<sintre> it confuses the system with the two so it has to pick one
<clone_Q> oh yes I was going to read xrandr info.
<clone_Q> oh yes both cards are present as outputs :)
<sintre> both tested?
<sintre> or just showing up
<clone_Q> DVI-I-1-2 disconnected HDMI-1-2 disconnected DVI-D-1-2 disconnected  <-- not yet, just showing up
<clone_Q> this is the second card now, the GT 640.
<clone_Q> I have to hook it up to the switch to be able to test it.
<sintre> pls do :)
<clone_Q> so both cards are actually hooked to the switch :p
<sintre> interesting set up
<clone_Q> I could put a cloned image on DVI-I-1-2 and see if it shows when I attack it to the monitor.
<clone_Q> I mean when I attack it to the switch and then switch to that input.
<clone_Q> attach*
<sintre> be gentle with monitor
<sintre> :P
<clone_Q> hehe
<clone_Q> be gentle with knee *ouch*.
<clone_Q> it shows the DVI-I-1-2 as connected now, the annoying thing is the switch doesn't pass the EDID when not selected.
<sintre> so second card won't output
<clone_Q> not yet let's see what happens when I switch to it, but I don't know what happens so I have to think about what to do in case of black image :p
<clone_Q> it works alright, but I can hardly clone it if not both have the same edid right.
<sintre> well funutately
<sintre> i mean unfurtately
<sintre> alot of duel monitor support problems
<sintre> i would assume that easily translates into duel card problems as well
<sintre> supposedly they're getting tackled one by one
<sintre> yet to see it but , i can't even get clone to work with hdmi thru my new laptop
<sintre> on my living room tv
<sintre> which pisses me off to no end
<sintre> as i have free hbo thru hbo go
<sintre> and i'm not payinf 20 dollars for another cable box lol
<clone_Q> my keyboard started malfunctioning I don know why :p
<sintre> my paticular problem is the screens one clone properly for the native resolution
<sintre> well if you can live with just one card for awhile
<sintre> i would start there
<sintre> get everything stable , and then later try to trouble shoot the other one working in tandum
<sintre> its is a card you can pull out and all :)
<clone_Q> right now it is the keyboard :p maybe it is just a battery problem :p
<sintre> i just plugging it in for this type of trouble shooting lol
<clone_Q> this is so weird
<sintre> and how the hell do you have two dedicated cards in  anotebook
<clone_Q> wireless keyboard
<sintre> ohh
<sintre> got a wired one around
<clone_Q> my system now outputs each keypress on the next keypress
<clone_Q> yeah but I am at a distance
<sintre> get a chair hehe
<clone_Q> I am on the floor :p
<clone_Q> it only does it weird in the konsole and stuff ?
<clone_Q> weirdness
<sintre> well until you use a wired keyboard you won't know
<sintre> wifi or blutooth gizmoz have a habbit of going bonkers sometimes
<clone_Q> wired keyboard has the same
<sintre> now this is getting odd
<sintre> hmm
<sintre> i suggest taking out one of the cards and starting from there
<clone_Q> this weird shit started happening when I did the clone or something, Or I didn't do any clone yet as a matter of fact.
<clone_Q> no no not so rash
<sintre> the system seems to be very confused atm
<clone_Q> I am happy it is in lol
<sintre> well happy your keyboard doesn't work?
<sintre> we kind gotta deduce what is causing this system
<clone_Q> come on give it a break for now, I need to get this back to the first monitor first
<clone_Q> actually there is only one monitor, but still :p
<sintre> why do you need two cards ?
<sintre> at this moment
<sintre> if only one potential output
<clone_Q> the problem doesn't happen in kate, only in konsole
<clone_Q> actually it seems to be delayed
<sintre> switch  might be aculptrit as well
<clone_Q> let's see
<clone_Q> yeah yeah but not so fast.
<clone_Q> I haven't managed to type an xrandr command yet
<clone_Q> what the hell you know
<clone_Q> this started happening after I put the output to the second card.
<clone_Q> wut the thing is already cloned
<clone_Q> if I switch the switch, the screen stays the same, so I have the same image on both cards?
<sintre> i have no clue the brand or type of set up with the switch
<sintre> at this point , going back to one card getting it working perfectly
<clone_Q> they keyboard anomaly only happens when I put the SWITCH to the 2nd card lol.
<sintre> THEN adding the second is your best bet to figure this out
<clone_Q> it already works perfectly, I don't need to do that.
<sintre> ok then , i guess you good to go then
<sintre> without a keyboard that works in konsole though
<clone_Q> look I'm having problems typing and you are suggesting I turn off the PC :p.
<sintre> yes take out one of the card
<sintre> 's's
<clone_Q> whyt
<clone_Q> why
<sintre> because you can't even freakin type like you said
<clone_Q> only if the second card's output is used.
<sintre> not sure how much you pc is gonna be if you can't use a keyboard
<clone_Q> if I press the switch, everything is back to normal.
<sintre> then why have the second output
<clone_Q> just for testing my friend.
<clone_Q> you wanted to know if it worked or not.
<sintre> if it renders your system useless
<clone_Q> well actually.
<clone_Q> come on I only just found out.
<clone_Q> what's the point of testing if there's nothing that's allowed to go wrong?
<sintre> well i dont have any more ideas to throw at it
<clone_Q> I would suggest relaxing.
<sintre> later in more u.s. primetime some guys and gals with alot more knoledge than me should be around
<clone_Q> Instead of trying to solve the problem ASAP.
<clone_Q> :p.
<clone_Q> :).
<clone_Q> thank you though but... there is no issue, I only just found this thing out and I am still seeing what it's all about, that's all.
<clone_Q> If you're not even giving me any time to type any command, how am I supposed to find anything out about what's causing it?
<clone_Q> the switch is not supposed to effect the computer apart from the edid thing
<clone_Q> the second card was really originally meant as a pass-through card for a virtual machine running Windows to game  in.
<clone_Q> right now it is just a cute thing sitting in the machine because I have to put it somewhere :p.
<clone_Q> this was just my first test ever if two cards would work, same as for you I guess.
<clone_Q> The Typing Thing was unexpected as the switch should not effect the computer.
<clone_Q> cloning itself is problematic as xrandr needs both modes to be present on both cards at he same time to use the --same-as feature.
<clone_Q> It is funny enough that I *can* get an image on the second monitor if I want to (using the second card in that sense).
<clone_Q> It doesn't take much to achieve that, I mean.
<clone_Q> I have the weird typing on the second monitor (second card) even when the first card is not connected at all, meaning it should have little to do with the switch, and more with the card? I don know.
<clone_Q> Anyway I am happy it works at all and if I don't use the second card there are no issues.
<clone_Q> Just a bit disappointed I guess that there is such a weird issue with it.
<drostie> Sorry for people noticing the join messages.
<drostie> Didn't realize I had my client attached to two things.
<drostie> Ok, now I should only have the one connection to freenode. :x
<Mordas> Howdy
<Mordas> I'm trying to get tor browser to work, but can't. I'm pretty new to kubuntu and it has worked before but will not now. Can anyone help?
<sintre> what browser
<Mordas> firefox
<sintre> what install did you do newer 16.10 or lts 16.04
<Mordas> I'll be honest, I'm kind of out of my element off a  windows machine. Trying to figure out how to check
<sintre> start settings
<sintre> or sinse you out of element lets make this easier
<sintre> right click on little k button at bottom left
<sintre> and click alternatives
<sintre> then switch to menu mode
<Mordas> It's not one of the options I'm given when right clicking,
<Mordas> aha, got it
<sintre> ok now lets starty to find out what you installed
<sintre> system , then info center
<Mordas> I'm using 14.04
<sintre> ok way old there bud
<sintre> lol
<Mordas> It's an older laptop, I know its out of date.
<sintre> ok but in the mean time we can update you
<Mordas> Has worked great for me though
<sintre> go to same place but click on konsole
<sintre> yea not upgrading full distro just yet
<Mordas> konsole is open
<sintre> we gota update you apps and other things first
<Mordas> I've got updates going right now
<sintre> type apt update
<sintre> then apt full-upgrade
<Mordas> I'm at 12%, but it is upgrading. I'm in the sticks so its only about 300 kbps
<sintre> no rush
<Mordas> Would you say that could be why I've lost functionality?
<sintre> if it working it working
<sintre> outdated browser most likely
<sintre> we'll fix this here soon
<Mordas> Makes sense.
<Mordas> I inherited a laptop with no os from my brother two years ago, decided to take my first step into open source.
<sintre> alot of people still use 14 , but upgrade the packages
<sintre> yea its a pain at first but you'll never go back once you are familiar
<Mordas> It's taking forever and a day for this update, not moving off the 12%.
<sintre> its alot , just go get a beer  :)
<Mordas> My uncle reccomended it to me, I love it.
<sintre> its gonna upgrade alot
<Mordas> Well, I've had it updating for at least 30 minutes or so haha
<Mordas> The speed is varying, so I know it isn't stopping.
<sintre> i'd look into statelite if your cable is that slow
<sintre> or 56k or whatever you got
<Mordas> The only bad luck I've had was that two days ago my desktop was completely lost. I could not right click, no start menu/task bar, no icons
<sintre> thats abnomral
<Mordas> I eventually found a way to reset it to default on a forum, could not do better.
<sintre> maybe after this update we might want to try and download
<Mordas> 13%, I'm really moving now.
<sintre> 16.04 lts
<sintre> hey in an hour we'll be there
<sintre> :)
<sintre> but i gotta start dinner her in 30 mins lol
<Mordas> Looking at my hardware, this thing is old
<Mordas> 1.7gb ram
<Mordas> AMD Sempron
<Mordas> 32 bit
<Mordas> I had considered upgrading, just wasn't sure how far before I was pushing my luck.
<sintre> i use a 1.4 core two duo with 2 gigs of ram as my primary lappy
<sintre> kubuntu runs fine
<sintre> but i kinda cheat as i also put a ssd in it
<Mordas> I bet it's 7 years old at least
<sintre> yep
<Mordas> Maybe 10
<sintre> also it has a 128 nvidia mobile chip as well which also helps
<Mordas> Nah, has windows 7
<Mordas> Not 10 then.
<Mordas> Had*
<sintre> thing won't die lol
<sintre> although speakers did battery did rest of it will boot :)
<Mordas> My brother gave it to me. He had dropped it and destroyed the monitor after getting a virus on it. When I went to the backup partition, it was gone.
<sintre> got a new system last october
<Mordas> There was only a picture of one nude woman, not even that attractive.
<sintre> 8 gig 2ghz i3 laptop
<sintre> lol , he got is pr0n in the wrong places lol
<sintre> :P
<Mordas> Was a pretty funny way to get it, but I had been looking for an excuse to get into this for a while. My uncle was an early adopter and got me a knoppix cd to screw around with on my old windows 98 comp
<sintre> my first experience with linux was for back up reasons
<sintre> used a distro called puppy linux
<Mordas> He recommended Kubuntu for me getting off Windows, I doubt he is using it himself.
<sintre> never thought of using it as my primary os
<Mordas> I've heard of it, I was reading several distros looking at lightweight. Xubuntu was another option I didn't go down.
<sintre> but oddly enough when windows shut down all support for xp
<sintre> which this system came with i decided fk*** them
<sintre> and i've never looked back
<sintre> windows actually drove me to linux lol
<Mordas> I use windows at work, mainly working in SAP.
<Mordas> Budget drove me to linux.
<Mordas> I started with open office on windows, then firefox, thunderbird, then finally went to the OS itself.
<Mordas> 14%!
<Mordas> I get a good deal on the cable and internet combo, and its fast enough for vids and everything else. I'm not sure why it's so slow today
<sintre> again slow
<sintre> because old
<sintre> had same problem
<Mordas> I'm old and slow too. We make a fine pair.
<sintre> i would look at cheap ssd's
<sintre> can get one on budget at 40-70 dollars
<sintre> on sale now
<Mordas> ssd's?
<sintre> this older system uses a 120 gig one cost me 70 dollars last summer
<sintre> solid state drive
<Mordas> ah
<sintre> if you just have funcion
<sintre> after cuntion i'm sry
<sintre> 70 bucks is cheaper than 350 for new system
<Mordas> yeah
<Mordas> I just keep winding up with stoneage laptops that I put to work
<Mordas> My gaming needs don't go any deeper than MUD's, and my 386 ran those fine heh.
<sintre> lol , i give alot of pc's away lately
<sintre> no room in my small condo to even hook them up
<sintre> i'm down to 3 notebooks now
<Mordas> I've got a barn, all the room I want.
<sintre> one of which is a brick died in lightning strike
<sintre> hey some benefit to licving in the sticks there :)
<Mordas> 16%!
<sintre> lol
<Mordas> Though I use linux and SAP is my livelihood, in other ways I am more country than cornbread.
<sintre> just let it ride , hopefully it'll speed up
<Mordas> I've considered using some of my old desktops for target shooting.
<sintre> depends on the dump near you , some assholes will charge more for crap with bullets in it target disposal and such
<Mordas> The old man at the dump is king of that hill, his price depends on whether you get along well with him or not.
<Mordas> We get along well.
<sintre> hehe, suck up good
<Mordas> Not really, I just talk to him like he is a human being. Few offer him that courtesy.
<sintre> yea well i think honest old timers should get respect desrved
<sintre> they could live another year or another five you never know
<Mordas> A lower social security number than god, holed up overalls, an unkempt beard, sometimes a shirt, and a early 80's 1 ton dodge pickup.
<Mordas> But he's never done anything worse than look offensive to the eye and be hard of hearing as far as I can tell.
<sintre> yea ran across guys like that
<nicklas> running ubuntu mate :-)
<nicklas> Hello. Had to reinstall, cause when I tried to install nvidia via the ubuntu mate welcome/additional drivers, it did'nt finish all the way. The progress bar stopped right before the end. I rebooted, and gui wouldn't load, just had a blocks test text and a underline blinking randomly on black screen after booting. Is it safe to just try again, or should I do something else?
<sintre> alright well i'm out for a bit gotta start some supper , i'll be around the keyboard once and awhile
<sintre> i know its a slow download but it is upgrading ALOT
<Mordas> Thanks, I'll be around but half afk too. I have a while to wait.
<Mordas> You know, its funny'
<sintre> imagine back in ms days
<Mordas> I only saw that update box populate after I reset the desktop to defaults.
<sintre> when upgrading win98 took half a day lol
<sintre> it won't be that bad
<Mordas> If not for the problem, I would have went on.
<Mordas> I still have my windows 3.1 backup set of diskettes somewhere.
<sintre> that got intitiated because of the commands
<Mordas> All 100 lbs of them.
<sintre> lol , see you in 30 minutes we'll check in
<Mordas> Later and thanks again
<sintre> np
<Mordas> Alright, its done Sin
<sintre> gratz
<sintre> hows it working now?
<Mordas> Can't seem to get it
<sintre> ?
<Mordas> I'm ready to start over from scratch
<sintre> ok lets download
<sintre> 16.04 lts
<Mordas> moment
<sintre> http://kubuntu.com/getkubuntu/
<Mordas> I'm not ready to upgrade versions yet, the last time I did so I lost some data (or was unable to find it)
<Mordas> Can you help me understand a little more about what I can only call winzip for this?
<sintre> yes but in mean time download it to have a copy if you have dvds
<sintre> what are you trying to do?
<Mordas> Install tor browser
<sintre> which browser
<Mordas> tor browser, I used to use it.
<Mordas> somehow it does not work anymore
<Mordas> it adds on to firefox
<sintre> firefox is the browser
<sintre> not a plug in
<sintre> ok lets go to another route
<Mordas> I'm not sure how to describe it properly, it ran off of firefox before I think, but I don't know hwo or why that was.
<Mordas> I could be incorrect.
<sintre> start system then discover
<sintre> and tell me if firefox is installed
<Mordas> it is installed, am using it now
<sintre> so what is the problem then
<Mordas> I wanted the tor version of it installed
<Mordas> I've got the archive (winzip clone) for it. I can't seem to get it working.
<sintre> hmm i'm personally un aware of tor version
<Mordas> I open the folder, cannot extract it.
<Mordas> It worked a long time ago, I don't remember when it stopped working.
<sintre> could be older theme pack of sorts that won't work with newer version as dirrectories and such achange
<Mordas> Unfortunate
<sintre> well old stuff stops working with tik eif unsupported
<sintre> doies this have a website you could check , and see how recently it has been supported
<Mordas> I can't even seem to extract it
<Mordas> from its ark file
<sintre> the zip file
<Mordas> yeah
<sintre> find the file
<sintre> thru
<sintre> dolphin
<sintre> same place as discover
<Mordas> It says Ark could not extract /home/arkb12 (million numbers).tar
<sintre> no clue at this point
<sintre> why do you want this theme anyways
<sintre> ?
<Mordas> I know I'm out of my element in this, but I don't think I'm stupid either heh.
<sintre> i wouldn't try to help you if i thought you were
<sintre> regular firefox works fine for me
<sintre> if after all this trouble i'd leave well enough aklone imo
<Mordas> That's probably what its going to be.
<sintre> this thing you were using as you said is very dated
<sintre> just like you system was
<Mordas> I'm one of those nuts that while I don't think I am that interesting, do enjoy the idea of an anonymous browser that the government or any would be data miner could not follow so easily.
<sintre> i suggest now that you system is function imediately start to download 16.04 lts
<Mordas> So I liked that tor thing.
<sintre> burn a copu to dvd
<sintre> well linux is secure but not exactly private
<Mordas> It will probably come to that.
<sintre> any it can see your a linux user vs a windows user
<Mordas> It was supposedly strong for anonymous browsing, and I enjoyed that. I am not trained in the particulars of why it is so.
<sintre> and sinse windows 7 as an example is the most currently common os
<sintre> you'll stick out like asoar thumb no matter what "privatew" browser gizmo you have installed
<Mordas> heh
<Mordas> True story
<sintre> firefox is pretty good on security in general
<Mordas> There is no small amount of ego involved, I hate to be beaten by something that I'm sure has a reasonable explanation.
<sintre> but your not gonna be able to hide your using a os different than 90% of people out there
<sintre> good news is your more secure than 90% of the people out there
<Mordas> The sorrows of avoiding the evil empire at Microsoft.
<sintre> well more of us the better , welcome to the team  so to speak
<sintre> btw do you have the fireall gui installed?
<sintre> firewall
<Mordas> It was a funny browser, it would even advise you against maximizing your window for belief that your monitor type was also an indicator.
<Mordas> Extreme, maybe. But I'm a nut anyway so why not.
<Mordas> No, I don't
<sintre> sudo apt install gufw
<Mordas> I love that sudo word. XKCD got me into that
<sintre> lol
<Mordas> working
<sintre> it should be under settings , turn it on :)
<sintre> more secure now than 95% of microsoft users
<Mordas> heh
<Mordas> Is there a primer on how to start with this? I've seemed to be able to do okay through trial and error (and forum archeology when problems arise)
<sintre> super simple
<sintre> default settings are 100% for most
<sintre> then you can start to add or disallow certain programs
<sintre> many website and webpost on how to do it
<Mordas> I should be more clear, I mean with using Kubuntu in general
<Mordas> GUFW up and running
<sintre> well come to chat , lol , hmm kubuntu is ubuntu with a kde plsma desktop
<sintre> or some call it a windows manager
<sintre> kinda of a mergrrt of two software projects
<sintre> type in kde or ubuntu
<Mordas> Fine to say, I'm still considered a refugee from paying software. Lots to learn :D
<sintre> in and search engine and start to read
<Mordas> How active is this room? We are the only ones I have seen talking.
<sintre> i too wish i could give you a quick start guide , but it just takes time to learn everything
<Mordas> My years of experience with online communities tells me you are a lonely helper hehe
<sintre> more people around than you would think
<sintre> but alot of people are busy with other projects and so
<Mordas> <----I say this as a MUD player
#kubuntu 2018-02-05
<Crell> Hello, peoples. When I installed this 17.10 system a few weeks ago, I set it up with an encrypted hard drive, and otherwise default disk configuration.  It set me up with 16 GB swap. I now want to increase it to 32 GB swap. However, gparted doesn't show me a swap partition. It just shows an EFI partition (0.5 GB), a /boot partition, and an encrypted lvm2 partition.  So, um, how do I add more swap?
<valorie> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<valorie> Crell: ^^^
<Crell> valorie: Hm.  So is it 17.10 that uses a swap file rather than partition, or is it because it's an encrypted disk?  (I've always used a dedicated swap partition in the past, but haven't encrypted the disk before.)
<valorie> Crell: that I do not know, but ubuntu as a whole has gone to swapfile
<valorie> you should be able to use a partition if you want, right?
<valorie> I didn't re-read the faq in the above link
<Crell> Presumably; unless doing a resize on an encrypted file system will cause issues(tm).
<Crell> But if I can just resize an existing swap file that should be adequate as well.  (I don't much care which it is as long as it works.)
<valorie> the folks who wrote that faq know about such stuff and I do not
<valorie> people in #ubuntu might know more, as well
<valorie> we sort of specialize in the kubuntu only questions here
 * Crell nods.
<Crell> I've been using Kubuntu for years. I find I have about 50/50 odds between #ubuntu and #kubuntu in getting a question answered. :-)
<valorie> well, we're friendly
<valorie> :-)
<Crell> :-)
<valorie> but they are a much larger chan
<Crell> Hm, fstab lists /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 as the swap partition.
<Crell> Which... I interpret as "you're using an encryped filesystem so we assumed you wanted an encrypted swap too, so we used a swapfile."  Which is logical.
<SJr> When booting kubuntu off a usb stick the USB stick boot process never finshes due to hard disk read errors of my main hard disk. Is there a way to get to a shell quickly. I am trying to recover the data.
<SJr> I strongly believe the data is readable, I just need to get to a shell and ddrescue it.
<valorie> SJr: http://www.system-rescue-cd.org/ is probably a better idea then
<valorie> much less chrooting, etc.
<valorie> plus: much smaller, thus faster to boot
<SJr> Yeah I already had a Kubuntu 17.04 USB stick
<SJr> and it eventually booted
<SJr> but I just tried updating using apt-get and it refused.
<SJr> Because they are unauthenticated repos.
<SJr> Why does the live cd refuse to update packages that seems broken.
<valorie> SJr: what version are you trying to boot?
<SJr> 17.04
<valorie> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<valorie> 17.10 is the current release
<SJr> oh right
<valorie> oh, now I see you said that, duh
<valorie> sorry
<valorie> you should still be able to get to a shell in the usual way
<valorie> dunno if you have to chroot in or can run ddrescue as is
<valorie> !ddrescue
<SJr> Yeah I did, and then I tried to install ddrescue and apt refused to install anything.
<SJr> But I guess that's beacuse it's EOL.
<SJr> So that's fine
<valorie> oh, it's not there
<valorie> dd will be
<SJr> Yeah it's called gddrescue or dd_rescue.
<valorie> right
<SJr> but I'm going to download 17.10 and try again tomorrow.
<valorie> if you already have the ISO on disk, you could just zsync or rsync it
<valorie> just get the changes
<valorie> unless you have a fast connection, in which case that is the simplest, yeah
<valorie> this discusses how to zsync in the commandline: http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2018/01/seeding-new-isos-easy-zsync-way.html
<SJr> I'm just going to bed anyway
<SJr> thanks
<SJr> Cheers
<valorie> niters
<valorie> best of luck tomorrow
<anz> can somebody help me out here
<anz> little strange thing with my kubuntu 1710
<anz> I have bluetooth earphones connected to my laptop
<valorie> yes?
<anz> I can see them and they are working
<anz> I can hear sound from there
<anz> I put them as a default output
<anz> now I want to listen to the music from youtube
<anz> and as soon I hit play on youtube
<anz> default output is turned to laptops internal speakers
<valorie> what did you use to route the sound to them, anz?
<valorie> you probably have to use pulseaudio
<anz> :)
<anz> well I didint use anything specifically
<valorie> which I think is pa-something
<anz> I thoudht that if I set those earphones as default
<valorie> pasystray
<valorie> one would think
<valorie> but for some reason, pulseaudio doesn't think you mean it unless you specifically set it there
<hateball> anz: if you click the volume applet while stuff is playing you should be able to see which output it uses, and also change it
<valorie> :(
<valorie> hateball: you should indeed
<anz> yes and from there I see that it uses internal speakers
<valorie> only on my bluetooth earbuds (the week they worked) -- no worky
<valorie> except with pasystray
<valorie> I should have filed a bug
<valorie> but against what
<valorie> and then they stopped working anyway
<valorie> so pfff
<anz> ok from pa-something I could change the output
<valorie> pasystray
<anz> yeah
<valorie> !info pasystray
<ubottu> pasystray (source: pasystray): PulseAudio controller for the system tray. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.0-1ubuntu1 (artful), package size 43 kB, installed size 128 kB
<anz> but it sounds / feels like a bug :)
<valorie> yes
<anz> correct me if i'm wrong
<anz> but if you have a working application wich uses some output
<anz> then from systray
<anz> you can not change output device?
<valorie> anz: this is the only time I've had to use the pasystray
<valorie> mostly kmix Just Works
<valorie> well, just the volume applet these days I guess
<hateball> kmix is actually not used by default these days
<hateball> yes
<anz> ok
<lordievader> Good morning
<valorie> morning, lordievader
<lordievader> Hey valorie
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<valorie> good
<valorie> did you make it to fossdem?
<valorie> you go usually, no?
<lordievader> Not just that, I gave a talk. It was pretty nice :D
<valorie> oooooo
<valorie> impressive!
<valorie> what was your talk?
<lordievader> Yes, we have been going for the last 4 years or so.
<lordievader> https://fosdem.org/2018/schedule/event/dns_melting_the_snow/
<lordievader> Video is already on that page it seems.
<lordievader> They are really quick this year with the videos 😁
<valorie> very nice!
<valorie> KDE had a table this year
<valorie> did you happen by?
<lordievader> Err, not really. Passed by a couple of times, but didn't really stop and chat. It was quite small compared to other times.
<valorie> yes, they feel sort of edged out
<valorie> as if the fossdem organizers think "desktop is a solved problem" and that KDE=desktop
<valorie> both of which are sort of not true
<valorie> well, def. not true
<lordievader> Fedora was still quite large
<valorie> but the organizers are the ones doing the work after all
<lordievader> Debian was also a bit smaller.
<lordievader> Gnome was about the same size.
<lordievader> I was quite sad when the presenter of a design talk asked: how many of you use {gnome,kde,Mac}. When it turned out there were more Mac users than KDE users.]
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> I think a lot of people spent years tinkering now they just want to get on with it
<valorie> I spend very little time tinkering!
<valorie> it's really not necessary
<valorie> but well Macs have all the ads
<valorie> your project sounds fascinating
<valorie> is there a way someone like the KDE sysadmins could use it or contribute their info?
<valorie> listening to some music already or I'd listen to your talk now
<IrcsomeBot1> Erik was added by: Erik
<lordievader> valorie: Err, unless they deal with attacks which make use of DNS I do not think it is of much use for KDE.
<calico> When I try rebooting I get " plasma workspace logout cancelled by viber". If I try rebooting again - it works. Any suggestions?
<calico> https://i.imgur.com/JjPjr5d.png
<shanemikel_> how has Canonical's disavowal of the desktop, and the Ubuntu GNOME merger effected Kubuntu (in my estimation the best KDE distro avail.)?  will Ubuntu remain the best desktop (with out-of-box UEFI support, automatic setup of home dir encryption, and the only reliable system WRT discrete graphics hardware)?
<shanemikel_> and what ever happened to NEON?  did they merge with Kubuntu development?
<shanemikel_> man... if only Canonical would ask I'd be happy to pay a modest fee for a nice hybrid staged/rolling distro (perfect stability compromise IMO) with reliable discrete gfx support and OOB proprietary multimedia support (dvd, mp3, etc.)...
<shanemikel_> add some lobby influence with nvidia, amd, intel, and some muscle behind Qt and the KDE desktop... I'll pay an annual support/licence fee on the order of MS Office, no problem
<shanemikel_> So are Kubuntu devs flocking to other base systems, or is Kubuntu (and Ubuntu Desktop) still the obvious mid-term (2-6 year) choice for desktop linux?
<hateball> shanemikel_: I don't think there's been any kind of exodus
<hateball> calico: that's a known bug with certain apps, I think it is fixed in upstream plasma
<calico> thanks hateball
<hateball> for instance Steam had the same thing, but they patched Steam so it now works
<hateball> I dont know the specifics as to why it prevented clean shutdown in the first place tho
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<vlad__> тут есть русские?
<krytarik> !ru | vlad__
<ubottu> vlad__: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<memphisto> Hi
<memphisto> i have leftovers in kicker from wine apps
<memphisto> how do i remove them
<memphisto> i used application editor to remove them but they still appear in search
<Guest57154> does anybody know if we get Plasma 5.12 on 18.04?
<acheronuk> Guest57154: you will, yes
<acheronuk> when it's been uploaded
<Guest57154> and do you know by any chance if the kubuntu ppa will bring 5.12 also to 16.04?
<Guest57154> and thus also to the last iteration of Linux Mint KDE?
<acheronuk> no, it won't. not for 16.04
<Guest57154> that's a real pity!
<Guest57154> thanks for telling me!
<acheronuk> Guest57154: it needs too large a jump in Qt version to backport for us to 16.04
<Guest57154> oK.
<Guest57154> you seem well informed. so maybe...
<acheronuk> ?
<Guest57154> ...you can tell me if there are plans...
<acheronuk> there are many plans
<Guest57154> to give kde connect the ability to sync kontakts and kalender between android phones and a Plasma desktop.
<Guest57154> i switched from Win7 to Linux for privacy reasons, but there does not seem to be a program on linux that does local sync like that.
<acheronuk> sadly, I don't know
<Guest57154> on windows there is a program called myphoneexplorer...
<Guest57154> but the developer has no interest in porting it...
<Guest57154> do you know where I could ask that and get an answer?
<acheronuk> in #kde or #kde-devel maybe
<acheronuk> but it would be pot luck on catching someone who might know
<Guest57154> i will try that, thanks!
<Guest57154> i am very new to irc.
<Guest57154> well, one has to try, right? ;-)
<Guest57154> else things will nevee happen.
<acheronuk> very true
<Guest57154> unfortunately i am not a developer, else I might just try to write that app myself.
<Guest57154> but actually that seems like a function that should really be a part of KDE connect.
<acheronuk> it would be useful
<ronnoc> Guest57154: You might have a look at kolab (kolabnow.com). It's a paid service, but 100% open source and works on any platform and integrates with Thunderbird, Kontact, Android, etc/ plus has web client. You can also host it yourself for free if desired.
<ronnoc> I use them because they are privacy-focused and open source. Also, they are developing Kube, which they have touted as KMail's successor.
<TheFocus> Monring.  I'm currently running Kubuntu 16.10 which I think is now EOL.  How do I upgrade to another long term support...  Don't have the time to probellm solve fixes at the moment.
<TheFocus> Or do I need to downgrade for a LTS???
#kubuntu 2018-02-06
<TheFocus> exit
<Guest57154> hey ronnoc! thanks, I will look into kolabnow!
<Guest57154> Although I think that this is not what I look for. I look for local synchronization.
<ronnoc> Guest57154: No problem! If you have any questions, hit me up. Used them for years.
<ronnoc> They do sync if you run your own local instance, or vie their hosted service. Either way.
<Guest57154> Thanks ronnoc!
<Guest57154> Do you use their hosting as well or do you host yourself?
<ronnoc> I use theirs. I've been too lazy up to now. I trust their privacy (that's why they're based in Switzerland)
<ronnoc> and I like supporting their devs.
<ronnoc> So I think it comes to $11/mo US. There are cheaper but I haven't found better. Brian Lunduke of Youtube Linux fame uses them he has some vids on it if you're curious.
<ronnoc> Plus I think they have a free trial of their hosted service. Many ppl use the hosted one 'till they decide it suits them and then move to host it themselves. Whatever works :)
<ronnoc> Aaaaand I ended up talking to myself.
<Guest2399> I see. It just seems such an overkill if all I need is a direct syn between 2 local devices.
<Guest2399> Nono. I read you!
<Guest2399> :-)
<ronnoc> ahh lol ok
<ronnoc> well like I said they have a free trial. I only sync between android, Neon desktop, and laptop.
<ronnoc> but I really wanted to move away from Google and let gave me the path of least resistance.
<ronnoc> * that gave me
<Guest2399> I get that
<ronnoc> YMMV :)
<Guest2399> What does that mean?
<ronnoc> Your Mileage May Vary
<Guest2399> Do you have a windows box?
<ronnoc> outside of a VM, no. They do have exchange solutions though, if needed. And of course on the desktop Thunderbird / lightning provide a cross-platform solution.
<Guest2399> If so, try myphoneexplorer.
<ronnoc> for phone integration? You mean like KDE Connect but for Windows? Or deeper than that?
<Guest2399> As far as I understand, lightning is just a way to use google sync on thunderbird.
<Guest2399> It is much deeper in terms of sync and backup.
<Guest2399> But it cannot do the desktop integration stuff that kde connect is so good at.
<Guest2399> Ok, i enjoy our conversation, I need to at least try to get some sleep.
<ronnoc> ah well Kolab does contacts, tasks, and calendar, as well as email. Not the most robust integration though - for that Kontact is most ideal - or Kube, which is reported to be the successor to KMail / Kontact and is currently in Beta.
<ronnoc> have a good night & good luck :)
<Guest2399> Thx!
<Guest2399> Good night to you too!
<Guest2399> I really hope that the kde developers see the light and integrate local sync into kde connect.
<Guest2399> ;-)
<wonderwhy> hi
<wonderwhy> i am looking for the SHA256SUMS file for kubuntu 17.04, but it seems to be offline
<krytarik> Yes, because it's EOL already.
<krytarik> !17.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<[Relic]> !17.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://ubottu.com/y/artful
<wonderwhy> well ok then
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot1> Erik was removed by: Erik
<Guest43426> hey guys how are you ?
<acheronuk> good ;)
<Guest43426> thanks for the answer ;d
<acheronuk> yw
<Guest43426> there is some people with a good knowledge with javascript Node here?
<lordievader> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<lordievader> I'd look for a node.js room 😉
<IrcsomeBot1> avidorizzy was added by: avidorizzy
<IrcsomeBot1> <avidorizzy> Hello Kubuntu i guess its the best for now but guys tell me how do i coonect my mobilebard to my pc one sim of the same network works and another sim of the same net work is not coming up what shall i do?
<lordievader> That sentence misses a whole lot of commas and/or full-stops. I have no idea what the problem is. You want to connect your mobile to your pc?
<IrcsomeBot1> <avidorizzy> @IrcsomeBot ,okay what i means is my usb mobilebard like a model you know pls i need help
<lordievader> What is a mobilebard? A mobile phone? A mobile board of some kind?
<IrcsomeBot1> <avidorizzy> mobile board thanks yes i can't connect it to my pc wny?
<hateball> I am having a very hard time parsing this
<lordievader> avidorizzy: I still have no idea what you mean with a mobile board, could you post a picture?
<IrcsomeBot1> <avidorizzy> I ma tell you dont be confused sorry for my English i am still learning i dont speaks English in my country,i mean how do i coonet my HSPA USB Modem to work on my pc using Kubuntu 17.10 pls
<hateball> avidorizzy, what is your native language? There might be a channel where you can get help in that language instead
<hateball> If that is easier
<IrcsomeBot1> <avidorizzy> Provider here is English and the service is Vodafone
<IrcsomeBot1> <avidorizzy> Latin and English but i got schooling in watergate lake London so i read and use english
<lordievader> avidorizzy: Where are you from?
<IrcsomeBot1> <avidorizzy> Judan,why?
<lordievader> !ir
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<IrcsomeBot1> <avidorizzy> What i am sorry i am.....hmmm look i cannot joint Iren groupp thanks it is smiple help me find out how to connect HSPA HUAWEL MOBILE BROADBAND Modem and if you are finding it a big deal to understand thanks🙈i am stock u dont understand me pls update me on Kubuntu release anything i could update to get my pc working beta
<R13ose> How do I run sudo in terminal with a normal user?
<IrcsomeBot1> <avidorizzy> I am getting to understand this all i do is get app from store i dont know how to use the Terminal if you ask me but tell me is there any update on kubunti
<lordievader> R13ose: Run `sudo` in a terminal?
<lordievader> avidorizzy: Have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-mobile.html ?
<R13ose> lordievader: gives me help
<lordievader> That is correct.
<lordievader> Read the man page of sudo 😉
<R13ose> lordievader: okay
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<user|66326> Probably was my mistake, bau i am not able ti find "update manager" in Kubuntu 17.10, can someone help me?
<Shibe> its been 3 hours and the kubuntu ppa still doesn't have 5.12
<Shibe> kidding btw, but any expected release?
<acheronuk> Shibe: 5.12 is there for 17.10
<Shibe> i seee
<Shibe> see*
<Shibe> thanks acheronuk!
<Shibe> seems pretty exciting
<Guest99160> Congratulations for the release of plasma 5.12!!
<Guest99160> Will it be backported to the last Ubuntu LTS?
<Guest99160> Meaning 16.04
<acheronuk> Guest99160: I'm afraid not. It will be in 18.04 LTS in April though
<Guest99160> That's a shame. So the users of derivatives (like Mint) dont get the new Plasma LTS...
<Guest99160> It seems such a leap forward...
<acheronuk> It also requires a BIG leap in backporting Qt versions, which we can't support
<Guest99160> I see. Shame though. But thanks for your answer!
<Guest99160> I am honestly not looking forward to reinstalling my OS (Linux Mint 18.3 KDE).
<Guest99160> Figured out a lot of things on the go wich I probably wont remember...
<Guest99160> ;-)
#kubuntu 2018-02-07
<kkremitzki> Hi, I've rebooted my desktop computer, and now it looks like I'm landing into SDDM with nothing but a white screen (although my mouse does work), I'm able to SSH in to troubleshoot the issue but I'm not sure where to begin as I just switched to Kubuntu from a GNOME desktop recently
<Mateus> hello
<Mateus> I can not install programs on the pc because I need a password
<qst> kkremitzki, did you try installing a different DM?
<kkremitzki> This was originally a plain Ubuntu 17.10 machine which I did `sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop` on, which had been working alright, so I do still have gdm3 available if that's what you mean, and switching to that does boot to gdm as expected
<kkremitzki> However I can't actually login there either with the Plasma or Ubuntu on Xorg session
<qst> try using the old standard gdm
<qst> the 1
<qst> you might have to sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm to stop the old process
<qst> can't you ssh in?
<qst> it's all done on the CL
<qst> I'm getting some PHO, I'll be back later.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Anyone here running 17.10 with backport AND do you autohide your panel?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> On one of 3 systems upgrade to 5.12 (all 3 have hidden panels on the left edge of screen) my panel unhides twice when mouse is moved to left screen edge.  The other 2 systems behave normally.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> If I move the panel to any other edge, no double bounce.  If add a new panel to the left edge, double bounce.
<lordievader> Good morning
<gavinjb> hello
<lordievader> 👋
<gavinjb> I am liking Kubuntu 17.10 so far
<lordievader> 😁
<mozammel> ‎ hi, I'm facing error code (1) while install mysql-server-5.7 , mysql-server
<mozammel> my system is kubuntu 17.10
<lordievader> Could you pastebin the full error?
<lordievader> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<epipercepi> is there a way to get xapian to not update itself automatically?
<epipercepi> ..it seems to want to do this periodically, and my box is hella old and it whines when it does it. like the fan gets *loud*
<Unit193> There's a cronjob, but actually you can modify that job to only update, not re-generate.
<Unit193> /etc/cron.weekly/apt-xapian-index is the entry.
<epipercepi> besides which i don't even care anymore; this box doesn't need updates it needs to be replaced and i've been meaning to switch it out and retire it.. but until then?
<epipercepi> ahh ok thanks
<Unit193> My recommendation is adding '--update' on the end of the command.
<epipercepi> i see the file but i can't cat it it seems
<epipercepi> hanuman% cat apt-xap
<epipercepi> /bin/zsh:9: _main_complete: function definition file not found
<epipercepi> hanuman% cat apt-xapian-index | less
<epipercepi> zsh: Input/output error: less
<epipercepi> i tried to tab-complete the filename and it didn't work (which may just be because this box is messing up) and then i couldn't use less either.. so not sure
<epipercepi> heh i did it without less and it worked lol
<Unit193> 0_o
<epipercepi> so like, i don't get where to add --update. like, within that file, or like, in anacrontab?
<Unit193> See '--quiet'?
<epipercepi> ah
<epipercepi> thanks
<Unit193> Sure thing!
<epipercepi> lol sudo isn't working. i should reboot
<epipercepi> but i'm too lazy right now
<Unit193> This sounds like there's greater issues than xapian.
<epipercepi> sure, the hard drive's slowly failing
<epipercepi> and there may be other issues
<epipercepi> this box was made in the 90s :)
<epipercepi> wait what
<epipercepi> the fuck is my phone doing on irc
<pan> .
<epipercepi> oh my bad you're a totally different dude
<epipercepi> lol that's the nick i use for my phone (it's actually just my phone's name)
<epipercepi> ..sorry, keep on keepin' on. you have as much claim to the nick as i do
<rabia> ee
<rabia> someone writes me
<lordievader> Are you looking for:
<lordievader> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<lordievader> Hmm, that factoid used to link to some test channel.
<mparillo> lordievader: I thought that worked in -devel for a call to testers
<lordievader> Oh, maybe I am confusing factoids.
<mparillo> I would be happy to test that factoid in the -devel channel, but that might annoy a dozen people, so maybe we can come up with something worth testing. I do not recall seeing it when Plasma 5.12 was working its way to the backports
<rabia> what is factoid?
<mr-rich> rabia: https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/factoid
<mozammel> Hi, I'm trykng to install openMAINT, there is lot of configuration need to do about tomcat, JODBC, PostgreSQLD etc, can anyone help me out ?
<feridot> When reporting a bug on launchpad should the reporter mark the bug as 'New' after adding the requested information? (because it's on 'incomplete' now)
<Bodzioslaw> hi. I have a question about konsole. How I can set notifications to use visible bell for example when I've received message on IRC?
<Bodzioslaw> I used "mark taskbar entry" option but it deoesn't seem to work as indented
<rabia_> hi
<rabia_> i can not log in to another channels
<rabia_> do you know why?
<rabia_> i hot 404 error
<rabia_> got*
<feridot> try /join #channelnamegoeshere
<feridot> for example /join #ubuntu
<wubuntu> hello
<wubuntu> can someone point me out a tutorial for upgrading from 17.04 to 17.10 ?
<wubuntu> please ?
<acheronuk> wubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades]
<acheronuk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<RYDeN> Hello I've a question, is it possible to have the last kde apps versions on kubuntu 17.10?
<RYDeN> for example dolphin 17.10 instead of 17.04?
#kubuntu 2018-02-08
<tiwake> kubuntu 17.10 does not work on my desktop... well it does then I get a bunch of errors related to the drive not working, after 10min or so
<tiwake> so I updated to 18.04 and it works fine
<lordievader> Good morning
<lordievader> tiwake: Did you check the SMART values of the drive?
<Guest61532> hi, please, how can I install dropbox on kubuntu 17.10? I search on Discover but only find Nautilus Dropbox and Caja Dropbox
<marcpv> anyone please?
<marcpv> please, how can I install dropbox on kubuntu 17.10? I search on Discover but only find Nautilus Dropbox and Caja Dropbox
<rabia_> hi
<rabia_> i am new
<rabia_> how do i log in?
<rabia_> hi guys
<rabia_> pls help!!
<mparillo> Dropbox is not free software. On Kubuntu, I follow the command-line instructions here: https://www.dropbox.com/install
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Fanfare> Q: in current kdeneon iso which version of KF & Plasma are there in?
<BluesKaj> Fanfare, ask in #kde-neon
<Fanfare> BluesKaj: thx
<BluesKaj> Fanfare, np
<krakers> Hello, I've got a problem with my kubuntu 17.10. Last night I was watching a movie on my laptop, so I connected it do the TV by hdmi cable. I changed audio output to HDMI, to hear a sound from TV. And it worked fine. After reboot there is no soud and when I enter settings it says there is no audio devices! How can I make it works?
<krakers> When I connect it to TV, there are still no audio devices.
<krakers> I tried reinstalling pulseaudio, but it didnt help
<BluesKaj> krakers, install pavucontrol and make sure the pcm and spdif alsmixer volume ctls are all maxed and unmuted (00)
<BluesKaj> alsamixer in the terminal
<krakers> I installed pavucontrol. I can't set spdif to max or unmute. Ill show you screenshot, w8
<krakers> https://ibb.co/mTyOrH
<BluesKaj> krakers, highlight the ctl then use the M key to unmute it
<BluesKaj> and your screenshot isn't loading here
<krakers> https://img42.com/5-HL1+
<krakers> its not muted
<BluesKaj> ok, F6 and choose hdmi if available
<BluesKaj> in alsamixer
<krakers> ok
<krakers> looks exactly the same
<BluesKaj> ok make sure pavucontrol volume is at least 100%
<IrcsomeBot1> <avidorizzy> Hi guys how do i get whatsapp on my kubuntu 17.10
<krakers> 1 more screenshot https://img42.com/3n8ml+   - there is 1 more sound card in alsamixer (F6) - Intel PCH
<krakers> and the window that opened when tried to run pavucontrol
<krakers> "start-pulseaudio-x11" gives "Connection refused"
<krakers> avidorizzy  tried https://www.linuxbabe.com/instant-messenger/whatsapp-linux-client-debian-8-ubuntu-16-04   ?
<BluesKaj> krakers, install pulseaudio-utils as well
<krakers> installed
<krakers> it was already installed
<BluesKaj> krakers, run sudo moprobe snd-hda-intel in the terminal, if the driver loads properly there will be no output, then reboot
<krakers> modprobe*, right?
<BluesKaj> yeah , sorry..better put my glasses on :-)
<krakers> OK, no output, brb rebooting
<krakers> :)
<krakers> I'm back. Still the same
<krakers> No change. Uh, I have to go for some time. Thanks for help anyway. I'll be back in about 3 h
<BluesKaj> krakers, never seen ++ in the alsamixer hdmi ctls before usually they're MM for mute or 00 for open output... that's anew one on me
<Guest53509> Does anyone know how close Plasma 5.12 is to getting into a ppa?
<Guest53509> For Kubuntu 17.10.
<genii> Guest53509: https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-12-arrives-in-backport-ppa-for-kubuntu-17-10-artful-aardvark/
<CalicoWINDOWS> ..... Just installed the new updates, rebooted and now I am unable to login. Once I enter my password the screen freezes. What should I do ;/
<Guest53509> genii: how did I miss that? Thanks!
<gavinjb> evening
<Guest4378> .
<Guest4378> Evening!
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> @krakers, The issue you describe sounds like this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1720519
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> @krakers, Follow the suggestion to comment out the line in /etc/pulse/default.pa.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1720519 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "KDE/Kubuntu: Module "module-switch-on-connect" should be loaded once at most. Refusing to load." [High,Triaged]
#kubuntu 2018-02-09
<tiwake> hmm, somebody poked me, but scrollback does not go that far and I don't keep logs
<tiwake> kubuntu 17.10 does not work on my desktop... well it does then I get a bunch of errors related to the drive not working, after 10min or so
<tiwake> so I updated to 18.04 and it works fine
<tiwake> who replied to this?
<tiwake> I fell asleep pretty much right after that and then woke up and went directly to work... heh
<valorie> hmmm, tiwake let me search for that
<tiwake> the error I was getting was along the lines of
<tiwake> ata10.00 failed command: send FPDMA queued
<valorie> yeah, you provided so few details that nobody answerede
<tiwake> ata10.00 failed command: write FPDMA queued
<valorie> if you get that again, I suggest copy/pasting it into google
<tiwake> I did and typical was SSD incompatibility
<valorie> that error message -- suggests nothing to me
<valorie> huh
<tiwake> but nothing very recent
<valorie> well, 18.04 is pretty much what I'm running now in 17.10 with backports
<valorie> I'll probably upgrade when the betas come out
<valorie> as long as you upgrade again at the end, you'll be good
<valorie> at the end = at final release
<tiwake> I'll likely wipe and new install
<IrcsomeBot1> <avidorizzy> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/SKF7YVWW/file_4359.jpg whatsapp did nt intsall this was the result any help pls
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Not sure what repo your trying to get WhatsApp from but that is an incorrect spelling of it as well.
<IrcsomeBot1> <avidorizzy> pls you got to help me pls ......
<muffinator111> Test
<[Relic]> fail
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> @avidorizzy, whatsie appears to be an abandoned project: https://github.com/gsantner/whatsie
<IrcsomeBot1> <avidorizzy> So i guess it's not working anymore?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> UGO, that my take. Abandoned so no longer in the repos.
<IrcsomeBot1> <avidorizzy> Okay thanks Darin so tell me i saw this facebook webapp on line updown app store how do i get the file working it always ask for exration but after that no way i dont get it it would not install i am new using this kubuntu stuff
<IrcsomeBot1> <avidorizzy> even pidgin facebook how do i get it working too?
<valorie> @avordizzy, can you just give a short list of what you need?
<valorie> hard to understand what you are asking
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> UGO, I have not used Pidgin for serveral years.  I think google would be more helpful than me atm.
<valorie> I've never heard of a facebook webapp
<valorie> !info pidgin
<IrcsomeBot1> * DarinMiller me neither
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.12.0-1ubuntu2 (artful), package size 525 kB, installed size 1963 kB
<valorie> ok, it's in the archive
<valorie> but as I recall, Facebook has made it impossible for anything but their own app to work
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> that's consistent with my recollection also, facebook stopped playing nice.
<IrcsomeBot1> <avidorizzy> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/VK8otczT/file_4361.jpg u see those files with zip how do i get it working like to be an app look i am new and when i see stuff like this i am confused pls any help so far
<valorie> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<IrcsomeBot1> <avidorizzy> if i double click it would show extrating
<valorie> @avordizzy:
<valorie> To install a .deb file, simply Right click on the .deb file, and choose Kubuntu Package Menu->Install Package.
<valorie> Alternatively, you can also install a .deb file by opening a terminal and typing: sudo dpkg -i package_file.deb.
<valorie> I predict that file will not work, but since it's downloaded, I guess it's worth a try
<IrcsomeBot1> <avidorizzy> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/qkKAaMVN/file_4363.jpg how can i get this working this is my issues sometimes
<valorie> this is not how things work, @avidorzzy
<valorie> the only things in general that will work are packages *in the archive*
<valorie> those are tested and vetted
<valorie> everything outside of the archive is not
<IrcsomeBot1> <avidorizzy> And pls tell me what is slack and how does it works
<valorie> we use a package manager or software store to download and install things
<valorie> always
<valorie> you *can* get themes through the software store that aren't in the archive, but at least Discover will install it for you
<valorie> including "windows" themes
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> UGO, if you right click on the deb files, you should have these options:
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> (Photo, 850x801) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/JXOLj7We/file_4365.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> QApt Package installer and Discover should both install the deb files (as long as  all dependencies can be met from the repos).
<valorie> which is an open question
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> As for themes, they can be installed from a file via System Settings -> Workplace theme -> Desktop Theme  .... then click on the install from File... button.
<IrcsomeBot1> <avidorizzy> thanks alot man
<IrcsomeBot1> <avidorizzy> tell me on my terminal when i try to install some items it would ask if i am rooted what dose it means
<valorie> use sudo, avidorizzy
<valorie> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<IrcsomeBot1> <avidorizzy> And i do i remove third party out of my system so i can download app
<valorie> what do you mean "remove third party out of my system"?
<IrcsomeBot1> <avidorizzy> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0MKmURLq/file_4367.jpg look at what it shows
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> UGO, you need to  use sudo in  conjuction with an application, i.e. : sudo apt update
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> sudo is similiar to running an application with admin rights on windows.
<valorie> use like: `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade`
<valorie> and then put in your user password
<IrcsomeBot1> <avidorizzy> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/3MuJJglj/file_4369.jpg look at the resulf some stuff lock it can not be whatever this is what i am saying
<valorie> @avidorizzy -- do you still have Discover or qapt open?
<valorie> if so, close them
<valorie> you can only have one sudo process at a time
<IrcsomeBot1> <avidorizzy> they are nt open seriously
<valorie> another tab?
<valorie> if you wait a minute or two, the lock will release
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<feridot> Hello I just had a plasma crash on the latest bionic, how can I debug it/how do I get plasma to start again? Right now it's a black desktop with no panels but luckily I still have a terminal open.
<BluesKaj> feridot, did you install a new gpu driver or ungrade or some such?
<BluesKaj> upgrade rather
<hateball> feridot: "kstart plasmashell"
<hateball> feridot: look in ~/.xsession-errors if you have anything there
<feridot> I'm on the upstream kernel to test something for a kernel bug, but since it's bionic there are a lot of moving parts. I think yesterday plasma was updated to 5.12
<hateball> feridot: and +1 goes in #ubuntu+1
<feridot> sorry and thanks
<runawaysheld123> hELLO
<jair> Hii everyone
<jair> I just installed Kubuntu and was just having a great time until I installed some updates I am not sure if they were the micro-code intel but I got prompted to use the current or the new settings and after choosing that I get now a dark screen no plasma anymore
<jair> I checked on the logs of apt to see what was that installed update that prompted to make changes in the video settings
<jair> or If anyone know the dpkg-reconfigure command I should use to try repairing the UI again...
<BluesKaj> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<BluesKaj> then sudo apt -f install, if needed
<BluesKaj> jair,^
<jair> ahhh interesting
<jair> Thank you BluesKaj let me check that
<jair> BluesKaj: first I run the sudo dpkg --configure -a and restart?
<jair> that did not work
<jair> BluesKaj: that did not work...
<BluesKaj> no, just run dpkg first
<jair> BluesKaj: I did sudo dpkg --configure -a and nothing happened
<BluesKaj> did you sudo apt update and upgrade?
<jair> dist-upgrade
<jair> this is the latest kubuntu 17.0.10 64bit and after the installer completed all worked nicely, a couple of upgrades were available I installed some propriatary drivers and splash
<jair> in the shit
<jair> BluesKaj: here is the logs for apt http://paste.debian.net/1009489/
<jair> what broke everything was the installation of the proprietary drivers sorry
<jair> it was not the apt dist-upgrade
<jair> my apologies
<IrcsomeBot1> VickyTHEVIPER was added by: VickyTHEVIPER
<BluesKaj> oops my internet connection dropped fopr some unknown reason
<bundito> Hey all
<bundito> I've got the infamous input-lag bug on 17.10 with a new Nvidia card... any chance moving up to 18.04 would help?
<mispp> hey all, is there any way to install minimal kubuntu? i.e. settings, konsole, dolphin?
<mispp> wihtout the pim stuff
<edd> Hello, language switching hotkeys alt+shift is blocking other hotkeys.
<edd> Can anyone help me on this
#kubuntu 2018-02-10
<edd> Hello?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> @edd, Are you saying you are unable to use alt-shift combinations to create shortcuts?
<viewer|54180> hello world
<simulant_> Hi ran some updates the other day in Kubuntu 17.10 and now I just get a black screen and can't load plasmashell. When I try load it from konsole it gives this output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/=78Vjk6SMhr/
<simulant_> Can anyone help with a fix?
<simulant_> Hi sorry if I missed any replies there - I accidentally closed the wrong terminal and shut irc off!
<simulant_> If anyone answered can you paste it back in again. Thanks very much.  :)
<acheronuk> simulant_: try clearing contents of ~/.cache/
<acheronuk> as per topic, when quite here can also ask on: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/
<simulant_> acheronuk: hi thanks, the whole contents or just plasmashell folder?
<acheronuk> *quiet
<acheronuk> anything 'plasma' first
<simulant_> acheronuk: thanks but that hasn't worked even clearing out the whole folder. I'll post on the forum too then, thanks again.
<Kadavr> j
<Kadavr> lplpl
<Kadavr> l;.,l;;.,l;.,l
<Kadavr> kh
<kubuntu> 1
<Guest12797> Hi everyone, installing Kubuntu on a Digma netbook
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jubo2> Hiya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey jubo2
<jubo2> /howis BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> fine, and you?
<jubo2> I'm good thanks
<hrz> Hi Im New
<andreasjva> hello
<andreasjva> anyone here?
<andreasjva> my 17.1 is zoomed when I login to the OS.  Have to do a shift+alt+f12 everytime.  I keep reading about a kwinrc file, which doesn't exist.  supposed to be able to edit it to InitialZoom=1
<Guest12605> andreasjva, press the logowin+=
<lordsdisciple___> hey
<lordsdisciple___> everyone
<Guest92897> Hey lordsdisciple!
#kubuntu 2018-02-11
<IrcsomeBot> <avidorizzy> Hello is anyone here with me
<IndigoDemonChild> Hi fellow buntoos, this is my first time reaching out as I can usually (sometimes after days of web crawling and research) find a solution on these forums. This time, however, every avenue I've tried hasn't worked. From what I've read, it seems my problem is common enough but I'm not even sure if there is a work around available at all. Hopefully s
<IndigoDemonChild> omeone can either provide me a solution or provide a link that I've missed with a solution.
<IndigoDemonChild> oops
<IndigoDemonChild> m installing kubuntu 17.10 onto a WD external HDD, 1tb using a usb flash image. My laptop is lenovo ideapad 110-15isk with no internal HDD installed at all, its toast. My problem is I cannot boot after the install if my drive is plugged into the 3.0 port. If I use the 2.0 it boots right up but runs at a fraction of the speed otherwise. Any ideas?
<IrcsomeBot> <avidorizzy> pls how can i get hidden wifi network visiable on my pc kubuntu17.10 any help
<IndigoDemonChild> Also, I had Ubuntu Xenial installed with the same components as now and it installed and booted from 3.0 with no problems at all.
<IndigoDemonChild> Am I doing this right?
<slicktux> Hello all, I've tried installing Kubuntu from both a USB and DVD and each time I reboot after install the system fails and it goes into grub rescue; the first time (with the USB) it was complaining that i386 was not found (I tried manually copying it to boot but that did not work), and now it is complaining about "invalid arch-independent ELF magic". . .any ideas?
<slicktux> Could my ISO be corrupt; I should check the MD5
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @slicktux, By chance do you have more than 1 drive?
<slicktux> IrcsomeBot: No, only one drive. . .
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> In the disk menu, you need to ensure to specify the boot drive (usually /sda).
<IrcsomeBot> <avidorizzy> How do i fine hidden wifi on my pc settings help pls thanks
<slicktux> This is odd; maybe my ISO is corrupt.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @slicktux, So, on reboot do you see a boot menu or just a grub prompt?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> UGO: For hidden wifi, open up network manager and manually create the connection for the hidden wife.
<slicktux> IrcsomeBot: just a grub prompt
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> UEFI boot by chance?
<slicktux> legacy
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> You might want to give this a try:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Back when grub 2.0 was released, the proc help fix a system that gave me issues.  But, I have not seen grub issues for quite some time.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> UGO: Any luck with the manual creation of the hidden wifi connection?
<slicktux> IrcsomeBot: I appreciate your help; but I've determined that it has the Install medium which is at fault. .
<slicktux> I am just going to reinstall. . .
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @slicktux, Good call.  I would definitely do the re-install also (as opposed to attempt to recover a compromised session).
<slicktux> IrcsomeBot: Yea, it was the install medium; The first USB was old so it must have corrupted some data while dd'ing into it; the DVD drive on the laptop is shotty so it must have been misreading the DVD medium
<akash_> vivek
<IrcsomeBot> kusuma_loka was added by: kusuma_loka
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<user|18462> hi, everyone; do the .iso files work as Live-DVD too?
<arran_> hello
<arran_> Situation: I have copied the Thunderbird profile two days ago into a external disk, as I want to make some basic changes. Same for Firefox.
<arran_> Then, I could not work on this, but today, when I started again, I got some new mails, which are not on the safe in the external.
<arran_> Is there a way to copy just the new content or do I have to overwrite the whole profile?
<mparillo> user|18462: Yes, the .iso files work as Live-DVDs. I have tested that when 'burning' via dd to a USB.
<govi> Hello, I'm looking for debug symbols for kubuntu backports ppa. Where can I find them?
<user|18462> great, mparillo, thank you
<vip> hello, anybody noticed slow scrolling on qt apps/widgets?
<vip> everything is fine with touchpad, but not with mouse
<vip> like https://youtu.be/XzoOdIbWcj8?t=181 (but the fix sux)
<user|18462> I'm loving you very much, kubuntu guys! neither Mageia nor Manjaro were able to boot my new box (MSI B350 + AMD A12 APU) and kubuntu did it!!
 * user|18462 melts in gratefulness
<kubunto> I am having difficulties logging into my kubuntu installation
<kubunto> seems to be hanging at the login screen
<kubunto> I am able to ssh into the machine but I cant get in thru the straight gui (also time is not moving on the screen either)
<kubunto> Also, the second process id, kthreadd is stalled
<kubunto> apparently D-Bus groke down and now i am reinstalling Kubu 17.10
<kubunto> broke*
<govi> Where can if find debug symbols for kubuntu backports ppa? I need ds for package libkf5configcore5  5.42.0-0 from this ppa.
<tuxmax> hi gang i have installaed Kubuntu 17.04 but i have3 no applation in the logithèque?
<nllbyt> heyho
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @tuxmax, 17.04 is no longer supported. Please install 17.10
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> !17.04
<DarinMiller> !17.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<tuxmax> ok thanks
<tuxmax> if do sudo do-release-upgrade will do a job??
<nllbyt> hey ...hey
<nllbyt> how to solve this ?W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/amdgpu/raven_gpu_info.bin for module amdgpu
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @tuxmax, Yes,  sudo do-release-upgrade should work.
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> @vip, Thanks for the suggest. I feel it too in my mouse. Pain in the hand to scroll long
<govi_> OK i found solution. I needed to obtain source package and  build it. that way I've got dbugsym package.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> nice find :)
#kubuntu 2019-02-04
<nekoseam> so im getting this message while trying to update
<nekoseam> E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-toolchain-r/test/ubuntu cosmic Release'
<nekoseam> N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by def
<OerHeks> nekoseam, always check the launchpad page if it gives packages for your version https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ubuntu/test <>
<nekoseam> so what do i do
<OerHeks> this one is active https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=cosmic
<nekoseam> so do i disable this repository? idk how
<OerHeks> you can just delete it, it never installed any package, right?
<OerHeks> so no need for ppa-purge
<OerHeks> ( to reverse packages)
<nekoseam> what are you implying i need to do?
<OerHeks> go into muon, and disable the toolchain-r/test/
<OerHeks> then add ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/ppa # update # go wild
<nekoseam> muon?
<nekoseam> OerHeks:
<OerHeks> or discover, under plasma?
<OerHeks> or type sources in search, you have been there before
<IrcsomeBot> tgMember.com tgMember.com was added by: tgMember.com tgMember.com
<nekoseam> Hey so for some reason the "alternatives" window (right click menu icon) won't open
<nekoseam> any solutions?
<nekoseam> one second
<lordievader> Good morning
<iomari> kbroulik: are there any known issues with networking? I can't get my network to work properly. I've removed netplan (hate it) and I'm using network manager but my connections, lan and wireless, keep dying even though sometimes the configs look ok, other times they become empty. As I'm writing this, the lan connection was working and now it's gone. I'm monitoring it with kinfocenter.
<iomari> sorry this is general, not for kbroulik.
<diogenes_> iomari, tried: systemctl restart NetworkManager
<iomari> diogenes_: many many times
<iomari> many man many times :-)
<diogenes_> iomari, i'd try and boot a live system off a usb and see if you get the same result
<diogenes_> if it's the same then the problem is elsewhere\
<iomari> diogenes_: i dont
<iomari> ive done that. many many many times
<diogenes_> and on live everything works fine?
<iomari> yes
<diogenes_> then it's mose misconfigs  that you've done manually or some updates
<diogenes_> s/mose/some*
<iomari> diogenes_: its network manager thats doing the configuring.
<iomari> i really dont want to go to the manual /etc/networking.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> sendayalor was added by: sendayalor
<IrcsomeBot> <Ludwig Vigo> Hi dudes, How can I restrict or block usb ports in kubuntu 14.04
<IrcsomeBot> <Ludwig Vigo> ?
<IrcsomeBot> ericadams was added by: ericadams
#kubuntu 2019-02-05
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#kubuntu 2019-02-06
<nekoseam> Hey so discord can't access files in hidden directories from my Home folder because it says permission denied, any way to fix this?
<krytarik> nekoseam: Installed via Snap or .deb package?  And since this hardly Kubuntu-specific, you might want to move this to #ubuntu
<nekoseam> krytarik: actually not sure. I installed it via discover
<nekoseam> I was thinking it had something to do with Doplhin
<nekoseam> Dolphin*
<krytarik> Well, since Discord isn't in the conventional Ubuntu repos, that seems to have been via Snap then.  And Dolphin is merely a file browser, so rather not.
<krytarik> But you have no issues to access with it files in your home directory that aren't in hidden subdirectories?
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<emp_nero> moin
<IrcsomeBot> <avinash512> Anyone coming over from opensuse?
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> @avinash512, I was going to do the OpenSUSE challenge that Jason Evangelho at Forbes is hosting but I got about 3 hours in and didn't want to continue. I've used it in the past and it just isn't for me. Thought I'd try again but it wasn't meant to be!
<IrcsomeBot> <avinash512> @ericadams, Well I started the challenge 3 days ago. After struggling to do simple things like installing updates, codecs etc. i came back to my beloved kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <avinash512> Kubuntu is so easy and simple
<IrcsomeBot> <avinash512> We don’t realize unless we use something else
<diogenes_> I was on OpenSUSE
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> @avinash512, And functional, and clean, and on and on. I couldn't agree more. Oh, and the nVidia PRIME stuff actually works. All good things. Seriously, Kubuntu needs to get the message out how good it is. I tell everyone that will listen.
<IrcsomeBot> <avinash512> @ericadams, Agree. I switch all my contacts who complain to me about their windows machines. They never call me back.
<mparillo> When you switch contacts complaining about their windows machines, do you dual boot or wipe Windows? Leave Secure Boot on or turn it off? If you leave it on, how easy is it to install Kubuntu on a Secure Boot machine?
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> @mparillo, I am triple booting on a UEFI secure boot system with no issues. I keep one distro long term and use the other partitions for testing and a Windows 10 install that I keep just in case. I haven't booted it Ina while.
<mparillo> Thanks. Did you follow the Kubuntu Guide when installing, some other documentation, or did you just figure it out as you went along?
#kubuntu 2019-02-07
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> The installer is pretty pretty straightforward. I'd consider myself an experienced user so I am familar with disk partitions and and boot records. I imagine that is where a less experienced user might run into issues. I haven't tried the "install alongside" option to know how well it works. If you have a link to the documentation I could always follow it and report back if I find anything inaccurate of confusing.
<mparillo> Hmm...docs.kubuntu.org refused to connect.
<mparillo> But GitHub seems to work: https://github.com/kubuntu-team/kubuntu-manual/blob/kubuntu-18.10/build/latex/KubuntuManual.pdf
<mparillo> But nothing about Secure Boot
<mparillo> Reason I ask is that in the USA at least, it is pretty hard to find a refurbished laptop without Win10.
<coderphive> Where is this "IrcsomeBot" broadcasting from?
<coderphive> mparillo: I'm pretty sure you cannot use SecureBoot with Linux
<valorie> coderphive: IrcsomeBot is a service that KDE runs to bridge Telegram groups to IRC channels
<coderphive> Oh, I forgot about telegram
<valorie> it's a convenient way to stay in touch with a few chans on my phone
<lordievader> Good morning
<nekoseam> yo
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> @coderphive, I believe you're correct however Windows 10 will boot if you disable it, at least it does on this Dell Inspiron. I disabled it once a while back and haven't had to change it back.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mobeats> greetings kde fans
<mobeats> question - does the kubuntu livecd come with k3b?
<mobeats> asking for a friend
<eeos> Hi everybody, I have a Lenovo X` York 2 in 1 with kubuntu 64 bit 18.04.1 LTS
<eeos> I have problems when I rotate the laptop, and try to read in portarit mode. It doe snot autorotate and if I rotate manually using the System Settings, then the touch screen does not work anymore.
<eeos> Anyone who has been able to make it work?
<jubo2> Hello. I'm experiencing weird behavior. Previously KDE Wallet opened up automatically when I logged in to Kubuntu and now it wants a pin code to open up. What I did with the computer in between of this weird change was #1 popped in a new SSD, installed Windows 10 (sorry) and #2 installed Kubuntu 18.04.1 in 5 minutes and #3 removed the new SSD and popped in my old HDD and started Kubuntu and after logging in the KDE wallet asks for pin code (password).
<jubo2> I did not change a single thing in this old Kubuntu on the old HDD
<jubo2> My guess would be that the Windows 10 wrote something into some place on the motherboard that causes the KDE Wallet to "think" that it has been "copied" onto a foreign system and therefore wants a pin code to open up (maybe). When I installed the Windows I used the route "I don't have a product key" (since this computer came with a Windows 10 long time ago, that is the right way)
<jubo2> Trying the pin code I've used for KDE Wallets for ages complained that the pin code is "probably" incorrect.
<jubo2> Any help would be appreciated. Like for example instructions how to recover the KDE wallet password into something I know _or_ getting it back to opening automatically upon login. Got time, will idle, please help if you have an idea about what the issue is and how to resolve it satisfactorily
<jubo2> If it weren't for this KDE Wallet problem popping up from "nowhere", I'd be a pretty happy camper: Clean Kubuntu start-up time from GRUB to login screen: 10.8s (and this is an old computer)
<jubo2> This says that changing the password is not possible if the wallet is closed: https://askubuntu.com/questions/22154/how-to-reset-a-password-from-kwallet
<jubo2> Which makes perfect sense as that would be a gaping wide security hole
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> Is there anything valueable in the wallet that you would lose if you create a new one?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> For me it's usually jsut wifi passwords
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> So one time I set a password and forgot it, deleted the wallet, created a new one with no password and had to re-enter a few passwords. If you are using it for more that might be a problem
<jubo2> ericadams: probably not very much. Chromium was the first to request opening the wallet and after I tried the password I usually set to KDE Wallet (if/when it for some reason wants one) it complained that password is "probably" wrong and then hitting the "cancel"-button on the dialogue asking for password a few times another dialogue popped up asking for me to enter wifi password
<jubo2> ericadams: I have had to do the #1 delete wallet #2 create a new default wallet #3 enter the few secrets again -route before. Iirc the issue was to do with me copying the entire /home/username directory to another machine with Kubuntu
<jubo2> If this recollection is correct then this would indicate that KDE Wallet is sensitive to something in the HW (maybe like serial number?) and if one copies the wallet files to a computer with different info in the motherboard it will start to ask for a password
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> I know it's bad security practice but I can't be bothered to put in the wallet password everytime I connect to WiFi. Pretty sure if you set it to basic security and leave the password blank it won't ask anymore. The latest version of Kubuntu never asked to begin with so maybe they changed that behavior.
<jubo2> It would be nice to know _why_ it suddenly started asking for a password, which I haven't set iirc. Kind of hard to produce a password you have never made at all
<BluesKaj_> never used the wallet for anything..I just disable it
<jubo2> BluesKaj_: How do you store the WiFi-passwords then?
<BluesKaj_> wifi passwords are stored in Network Connections
<jubo2> ericadams: I did not change a single thing on this Kubuntu on the old HDD. What I did was to pop out the HDD, put in an SSD and install Windows 10 and Kubuntu 18.04.1 on the SSD and when I put the old HDD in and start up I'm suddenly asked for a password I have never set
<BluesKaj_> jubo2, depending on the particular network of course
<jubo2> I read somewhere that Windows writes a copy of some key into somewhere on the motherboard (I came across this info when searching for info on how to get a Windows sorted out that had been activated with some corporate activation thingy that was running out of validity period). So my guess is that the Windows 10 installer is the culprit here
<jubo2> Windows.. You think you're safe by answering the opposite of the default to all questions it asks (this is actually a good practice when dealing with operating systems made by Microsoft) and then the fffffuuuchsia thing messes up your KDE wallet that it had zero opportunities to touch directly
<IrcsomeBot1> IamAlisha was added by: IamAlisha
<g0rge> how we doing folks? i'm going to have to apologize if i start dropping left and right which is why i generally avoid irc on the connection i currently run on...
<g0rge> i have a question related to X/nvidia/18.10 at the moment
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> @g0rge, Not sure I can help but I'm running 18.10 on a laptop with hybrid nVidia graphics (GTX 1060 MAX-Q). Running flawlessly which is almost never true in other distros.
<g0rge> @ircsomebot1 hi there sorry i have connection issues here...
<g0rge> i installed the new retroarch i think it was...and for some reason my second display has had issues since then...but i dont think its app related
<g0rge> i run dual screen...with kubuntu...18.10...my system probes a single screen...my nvidia drivers in the settings panel sees two screens
<g0rge> i can run a single screen just like usual, kde comes up on one screen
<g0rge> the second screen...i can run my mouse to it and it tracks my mouse but displays a mouse cursor like a second x server with no defined shell/x session is occuring
<nekoseam> any way to make permanently deleting files an option when right clicking something in dolphin?
<nekoseam> also is there any way to get rid of the overview of windows when you move your mouse to the top left of your screen?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> @nekoseam, Shift plus delete or hold shift when right clicking is permanent delete
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> @nekoseam, System settings - Desktop Behavior - Screen Edges is where the setting for mouse hot corners is
<nekoseam> thx
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> @nekoseam, Of course
#kubuntu 2019-02-08
<nekoseam> Hey so Kubuntu tries to connect automatically to my wifi but it either doesn't work or takes very long. Disconnecting and re-connecting is a lot faster
<nekoseam> In most distros it connects to the wifi before the desktop is even loaded
<nekoseam> Any ways to fix this?
<valorie> hmmm, mine connects very quickly
<valorie> it's done via nm -- you can try another but I've not had good luck with that
<valorie> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<valorie> nekoseam: ^^^
<myst_> hey guys, why does not my live installer pickup a ssd with manufacturer  windows oem lenova yoga 520
<myst_> trying to resize windows partition so I can dual boot.
<myst_> I don't want erase the manufacturer windows oem
<valorie> myst_: probably best to do your resizing with a different tool
<valorie> kde partitioner or some other tool
<valorie> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<lordievader> Good mornin
<lordievader> g
<myst_> tried with gparted but did not even show the ssd drive
<myst_> terminal ran "lsblk" did not register
<myst_> Over the years I have used kde-partiion editor, gparted and others, never a problem.
<myst_> This is the first time I'm using a Pc with SSd, I'm wondering due to the Windows & lenovo OEM, is it hidden so I cant modify it.
<myst_> If so what do I need to do to modify it
<lordievader> What kind of SSD is it? Nvme?
<lordievader> The live ISO might not have those drivers available.
<myst_> yes nvme
<myst_> ahh..
<myst_> what do i need to do to add that driver
<myst_> btw thanks
<lordievader> There is probably a package for it.
<nekoseam> uwu
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> @myst_, Do you have more than one disk in the system? You have to choose the disk from the drop down, I think at the top right. You can also try running lsblk from a terminal. It should show you all the disks and partitions.
<Katnip> https://www.zdnet.com/article/security-researchers-discover-new-linux-backdoor-named-speakup/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> @BluesKaj, Hello. How's it going today?
<BluesKaj> hey ericadams, doing fine here, how about you?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> Fine fine. Another lovely Friday morning. Hopefully tie up some loose ends today and get ready for the weekend.
<IrcsomeBot1> Pack was added by: Pack
<IrcsomeBot1> <Pack> I've noticed that my kububtu has been having some issues with my mouse and keyboard. Every so often it would seem like the kde is stuck on something. I can move the mouse but, nothing else works.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> @Pack, Are there any processes running that are taking up a lot of the CPU, memory or using the disk? You can check with ksysguard.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Pack> Just firefox ,steam in background and, a konsole. I don't think resources  are the issue though. 2 hdd, 1ssd, 16gb ram, i7-8700 and, gtx 1070. I did some research and I came up with it might have to do with bad GPU drivers. So, I installed a proprietary driver but, not sure if that did much at all.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Pack> I'm not trying to be rude. Just trying to be direct and to the point.I do appreciate any help given.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> @Pack, Yeah, no worries. If it's not processor or disk bound then driver would probably be my next step too. Is there only a dGPU or is it a hybrid like a laptop?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> And is there anything that reliably reproduces the problem or seemingly random?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Pack> Just random and it did the same thing in virtualbox. It's a desktop with a dgpu. I've been fixing the issue by resetting my PC but, that's not a reliable method.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Pack> I was using vnc viewer when I happened not sure if its related
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> It sounds like maybe video is an issue. You installed the proprietary nVidia driver. Is it active now?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Pack> I go to the driver manager and under the nvidia driver I click the highest number and click apply then okay. It moves back to the old driver but, I assumed it was active.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> sudo lshw -c video will show info on the VGA controller. Look for a line that says configuration and see what driver= says.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Pack> Okay, I will as soon as I can. Currently I don't have access to the machine because it stopped responding.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> I have a GTX 1060 Max-Q in this laptop so I'm using the nvidia-driver-390 package
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> ok
<IrcsomeBot1> <Pack> I believe I clicked 410 or 415. Is it possible that my gpu doesn't support the most recent driver?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> checking
<IrcsomeBot1> <Pack> I took a linux class , learned about the cli, groups and, file perms , last semester and, I decided to take the leap and move over because of all the good things I heard about it. The gaming portion of linux is worrying me because I bought the 1070 for that specific reason.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> According to nVidia's website, the GTX 1070 should work with any of the 390, 410 or 415 drivers. https://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<IrcsomeBot1> <Pack> Then it might not be active. I'll just have to check it in a bit.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> [[[It a](https://lutris.net/)[[It a]](https://www.khronos.org/vulkan/)[It a](https://www.winehq.org/)It actually works pretty well and there have big advances lately. Valve released [Steam Play](https://steamcommunity.com/games/221410/announcements/detail/1696055855739350561) which lets you run many AAA Windows games natively. Wine 4 includes support for Vulcan and there are things like Lutris. I thnk you'll be fine. Just know that
<IrcsomeBot1> one of the biggest pain points on Linux is driver support, particularly nVidia. It works and works well but it can be a pain to get there.
#kubuntu 2019-02-09
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> @BluesKaj, Good morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning ericadams
<IrcsomeBot1> <avinash512> guys, does KDE has any inbuilt iso usb maker?
<level15>  Hi. So, I exported my private key with gpg -a --export-secret-keys > file.asc . Then I copied file.asc to another computer, where then I ran gpg --import  file.asc. Now gpg -k shows the key in the list of public keys, but gpg -K shows no private keys. What am I missing?
<sparr> What should be setting LC_ALL in my shells/environments?
<user456724> Kubuntu 18.04: Is there a terminal command to reset the mouse? I ask because my USB mouse freezes after suspend, but works after being being unplugged and plugged back in.
<konrados> Hello! When I did 'sudo apt ugrade' I got an error:  https://paste.gg/p/anonymous/70f282d63c664a22b286d854eb5b1bf9
<konrados> what should I do now? I believe I can't just remove this package?
<konrados> Hi again, I had to restart my pc, did anyone once maybe?
<TheMerchantOfVen> Did anyone what?
#kubuntu 2019-02-10
<konrados> oh, did anyone *answer*. Here is my question I had and still have: When I did 'sudo apt ugrade' I got an error:  https://paste.gg/p/anonymous/70f282d63c664a22b286d854eb5b1bf9
<konrados> what should I do now?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> @konrados, Is that the entire output?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> run df -lh from the command line and check if / (root)  is full.
<kalikatz> Any good internet radio streaming apps?  long time user of radiotray, but no way to adjust volume from system tray.  currently testing kradio4, volume appears to ajust the defualt sound device instead of the apps volume. looking for a workable player lightweight that can be controlled from the tray including the volume
<rafapgd> Hi. Newbie question on "Notifications"   App. (Event Notifications and Actions)  I'd like to see *all* the events with a sound notification enabled, regardless of the event source.  I'd like to avoid checking opening each of the 35 sources
<IrcsomeBot1> Filipe was added by: Filipe
<konrados> IrcsomeBot1, hi, well - here is the whole output (I just did again `sudo apt upgrade`) : https://paste.gg/p/anonymous/c0bf1d8d21034ceebc9c4496bca13c2a
<konrados> so, what do I do with this kaccounts-providers error?
<diogenes_> konrados, try to disable those PPAs
<diogenes_> before upgrading
<konrados> diogenes_, uff, finally someone's alive!!! :) But well, which ppa, because when I do `ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d` or just `cat ls /etc/apt/sources.list` - I just can't see it?
<diogenes_> konrados, look for them in update manager
<konrados> diogenes_, oh, that's one or two levels higher than I am right now, with my experience :( How do I do that?
<diogenes_> konrados, open the menu and erite update see it something pops up, if not tbem maybe in "discover" <<< name of the application
<konrados> diogenes_, hah, yeah, it's there in the gui, so... I should now uncheck it and click 'upgrade'?
<diogenes_> yes unceck and update first
<diogenes_> then upgrade
<konrados> ok, sec...
<konrados> diogenes_, clicked, and it seems like it's working, in case I won't be back here (because I won't be able to:)) - thank you!
<diogenes_> yw
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<jubo2> Hi BluesKaj
<jubo2> I got a problem. A probably hostile party gained access to my system. I have acquired a new SSD, where I have installed a clean Kubuntu. Now I would like to move my things to the new disk _avoiding_ stupidly moving anything that might have been compromised
<jubo2> So I got a few questions
<jubo2> #1 Do you think it is safe to use dpkg to get a list of software, move that list to the new machine and to --get-selections to install all the software, or is that foolish and I should install by hand all software I need?
<jubo2> #2 If I install everything by hand, is it safe to copy everything from ~/.config/ or not?
<BluesKaj> Hi jubo2, first, why do you think your system is compromised?
<jubo2> BluesKaj: I'm ashamed to admit, but I was an idiot and installed AnyDesk and allowed an unauthenicated party to connect to it for approx 10 minutes
<jubo2> I've asked the AnyDesk people and their reply indicated that if I _installed_ AnyDesk I accidentally gave _full rights_ to the dodgy organization in quesiton
<jubo2> If I would have just launched it, then they wouldn't have full access without me accepting an 'escalation'
<BluesKaj> ok, but are there any issues that make you think that
<jubo2> BluesKaj: some weird buggyness sometimes exhibits, but that could be just normal software bugs
<BluesKaj> have you run any rootkit detectors like rkhunter
<jubo2> BluesKaj: Anyways.. the SSD I got is 2x size and 10x faster so I gonna do the migration anyways. I'd just like some recommendation of do's and don'ts
<jubo2> BluesKaj: I have chkrootkit
<jubo2> it did not find anything
<jubo2> BluesKaj: Mostly I'm worried that they could have installed some backdoor
<jubo2> and I want to rid myself of the thought that there might be something like that
<BluesKaj> jubo2, I used dd to transfer my / and /home partitions to my ssd just make sure the target partitions are slightly larger than the source ones
<jubo2> So, I'd like to make safe that I have no altered binaries and no malicious configurations
<BluesKaj> well, to be safe back up your data, and do a clean install. Then transfer your data to the new drive
<jubo2> BluesKaj: I want clean install. And I got a bunch of USB3-to-SATAIII connectors I got from China for pennies, so actually moving stuff between the disks is not a problem
<BluesKaj> a clean install is the safest choice, don't gamble
<BluesKaj> it's more work, but it's worth it
<jubo2> BluesKaj: But what about #1 using 'dkpg --get-selections' to get the software or do I risk that that will also get some compromise?
<BluesKaj> no idea
<jubo2> BluesKaj: And do you think it is safe to grab ~/.config/ ?
<BluesKaj> I don't know
<jubo2> Then as to the move I need to figure out how to easiest move the ~100GB of backups I have stashed in a Plasma Vault (in case my laptop gets thieved)
<jubo2> I probably need to move the stashed stuff to a normal directory, copy them to the new disk and create new Vault
<BluesKaj> move them after you've done the clean install, if it's just data and nothing else
<jubo2> I gonna naturally do the moving by booting from an Kubuntu USB installer and then mount the old and the new disk and move the stuff
<jubo2> So my main worries are #1 malicious softare potentially installed by the aggressor #2 maliciously altered binaries and #3 maliciously altered configurations
<jubo2> #1 and #2 can be fixed by installing by hand the things I need i.e. not using the 'dpkg --get-selections'
<jubo2> I don't have enough information about #3 .. I don't know what kind of exploits can be made just by changing configs
<BluesKaj> neither do I
<IrcsomeBot1> zitTos was added by: zitTos
<Mrokii> Hello. I'd like to know about the status of playing BluRay-discs on Linux. It is possible without jumping through too many loops?
<OerHeks> Mrokii, BR is a problem, AFAIK
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> @Mrokii, I found an article that's basically saying it's a cat and mouse game with DRM cracking. There doesn't seem to be a simple way to put in a disk and just play it as hard as that may seem to believe. https://www.maketecheasier.com/play-blu-ray-on-linux/
<Mrokii> @ericadams: Thanks for the info! Though that's quite unfortunate. :-( Oh well.
<ylli9> hello
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> @ylli9, Hello
<ylli9> i want to install opera in kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> You can download the .deb file from their website or install the snap package.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> https://www.opera.com/download
<ylli9> thank you very much
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> or "sudo snap install opera"
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> you're welcome
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> I would do the deb file personally
<jubo2> y0 piippöl
<jubo2> the migration from Kubuntu 18.04.1 to Kubuntu 18.04.1 (fresh) has been going pretty well, but I don't know from where I can get the settings for the panel (at the bottom of the screen, at least on my system)
<jubo2> It is no biggie if I can't get the confs for that copied, as I can recreate the same settings manually
<jubo2> yeah
<jubo2> I guess I'm good
<jubo2> Was not very complicated to get the widgets back to the way I remember them being
#kubuntu 2020-02-03
<azx> When i open an app window in kubuntu it's always too small and has part of the content cut off and i have to resize it
<azx> is there a setting i can set to automatically make the window large enough to show the content within
<azx> I've changed the scale to be large enough to read on my 4k display
<azx> i think the windows are opening with the old sizing method for the tiny scale
<azx> because if the scale is tiny,  idon't have this issue
<mparillo> azx: I have never done it but under your application window icon can you More Actions > Configure Special Window Settings or More Actions > Configure Special Window Settings
<mparillo> Second option should be Configure Special Application Settings.
<azx> mparillo: Thanks! I'll have to do that on a per-application basis
<IrcsomeBot> <freefreeno> I am about to move from Arch to Kubuntu because of AMD pro drivers but the question I have is how to early load intel-microcode in Kubuntu or is it already installed and set up this way??  I am pretty sure it is different for me in Arch. Any help or explanations are appreciated.
<k_sze> Does Kubuntu (18.04) support fractional scaling of display
<valorie> @freefreeno afaik, intel-microcode comes through with other updates
<valorie> I never added any extra repos, etc.
<valorie> !info intel-microcode
<ubottu> intel-microcode (source: intel-microcode): Processor microcode firmware for Intel CPUs. In component main, is extra. Version 3.20191115.1ubuntu0.18.04.2 (bionic), package size 2351 kB, installed size 2959 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; x32)
<valorie> k_sze: fractional scaling was introduced in 2019, so I doubt that it will work in 18.04, even with backports
<IrcsomeBot> <freefreeno> @valorie, I wasn't talking about installing intel-microcode. I was asking if it loaded early by default. It is recommeded to load intel-microcode early in the boot process but it can be loaded late. The last time I used Ubuntu distro I believe it was being loaded late. I want to know if loads EARLY by default.
<valorie> that I don't know
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Josh, what card are you using?
<valorie> the kubuntu team doesn't do that part of preparing the ISO, etc.
<valorie> I was going to suggest asking in #ubuntu, but @DarinMiller knows hardware, drivers, etc.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> intel microcode install is optional on Kubutu  (can be installed after OS install: sudo apt install intel-microcode).
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I recommend installing 19.10 and adding backports PPA.  Better fractional scaling support will soon be available in plasma 5.18 and then upgrade to 20.04 (an LTS release).
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If 18.04 is a must, use a combination of Force Font DPI  and/or display scaling to achieve the desired results.
<IrcsomeBot> <freefreeno> @DarinMiller, I am on the i7 9750H and I have been loading the intel-ucode at boot fro years and would like to know how this is done in Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <freefreeno> @DarinMiller, I was under the impression from the wiki that everyone should be loading there microcode at boot or at least loading it late but loading it early is the recomended way.
<IrcsomeBot> <freefreeno> @DarinMiller, i7 9750H
<IrcsomeBot> <freefreeno> @DarinMiller, I load mine now with systemd boot it loads early with grub also. This is how I configure it. I would just like to know how after I install the intel-microcode package what do I do then to load it early.
<IrcsomeBot> <freefreeno> @valorie, Thanks for helping.
<valorie> you're welcome!
<IrcsomeBot> <freefreeno> @valorie, Maybe I am asking this wrong. We use intel-ucode.
<valorie> if you have further questions, #ubuntu may be better
<IrcsomeBot> <freefreeno> @valorie, I asked this same thing at Ubuntu forums and got no help. Thanks though. I think I am supposed to use iucode_tool in Ubuntu distro's. I just don't understand how to use it.
<valorie> @freefreeno I'm not sure why doing anything special would be required?
<valorie> !info iucode_tool
<ubottu> Package iucode_tool does not exist in bionic
<valorie> there is https://gitlab.com/iucode-tool/iucode-tool
<valorie> but it doesn't explain why its use would be necessary
<IrcsomeBot> <freefreeno> Not to sound ike a you know what but  BUT are you saying that you recomend that people use there PC's without installing the microcode for there processors???
<valorie> I do use it
<IrcsomeBot> <freefreeno> @valorie, Ok hold on one sec then and we can get to the bottom of this.
<valorie> I'm really the wrong person to discuss this with, @freefreeno
<IrcsomeBot> <freefreeno> @valorie, It only takes one command to see if your has automatically loaded early is all I am saying. I am getting the command now. It will be in dmesg or journal.
<valorie> sorry, have other things to do
<IrcsomeBot> <freefreeno> journalctl -k --grep='microcode'
<IrcsomeBot> <freefreeno> @valorie, journalctl -k --grep='microcode'
<valorie> journalctl -k --grep='microcode'
<valorie> -- Logs begin at Sun 2018-12-16 02:29:24 PST, end at Sun 2020-02-02 21:55:24 PST. --
<valorie> Jan 14 12:58:26 valorie-Oryx-Pro kernel: microcode: microcode updated early to revision 0xca, date = 2019-10-03
<valorie> Jan 14 12:58:26 valorie-Oryx-Pro kernel: microcode: sig=0x906e9, pf=0x20, revision=0xca
<valorie> Jan 14 12:58:26 valorie-Oryx-Pro kernel: microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.2.
<valorie> @freefreeno
<IrcsomeBot> <freefreeno> @valorie, Ok this is all I need to see and all you did was install intel-microcode ???
<valorie> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <freefreeno> @valorie, Ok thanks. This has to be configured in Arch.
<valorie> never anything special
<valorie> lol, doesn't surprise me
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> one of the many reasons I use Kubuntu rather than the alternatives
<IrcsomeBot> <freefreeno> @valorie, Its like three words but nevertheless
<valorie> real magick is often simple
<IrcsomeBot> <freefreeno> @valorie, What keeps me from making the jump for a couple years is hardware acceleration in chromium and the widevine package. I have to have these things.
<valorie> !info widevine
<ubottu> Package widevine does not exist in bionic
<IrcsomeBot> <freefreeno> @ubottu, Yes I know and that means no netflix or anything in chromium and no hardware acceleration.
<IrcsomeBot> <freefreeno> @ubottu, So its chrome for vids with no hw accel
<valorie> https://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=chromium-widevine
<valorie> I suppose that is installable with dpkg
<IrcsomeBot> gemeqejaebida2764 was added by: gemeqejaebida2764
<IrcsomeBot> <freefreeno> @valorie, See you've been a great help. Now if Ubuntu just had a patched chromium with vappi
<valorie> you could file a "needs packaging" bug against it
<valorie> and ask for the patch, too
<valorie> possibly available as a snap
<IrcsomeBot> <freefreeno> @valorie, Well they did have an experimental snapd package with it enabled but I think that is gone now.
<valorie> bummer
<IrcsomeBot> <freefreeno> I just am a chrome user and I like to watch videos and it makes a huge difference especially if your on battery.
<IrcsomeBot> <freefreeno> @valorie, Processor run at like 5 to 8% with it playing HD but without it is like 20 %
<valorie> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <freefreeno> @valorie, Thanks again.
<valorie> yw
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <gemeqejaebida2764> Hello
<IrcsomeBot> <Enigma713> 😀😀
<Qik> why is translation lacking on 19.10 ?
<Qik> on 18.04 wherything is translated
<Qik> on 19.10 there are things that arent
<lordievader> File a regression bug
<user|5091> hi, does kubuntu come "out of the box" with a proper rdp client?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<lordievader> user|5091: I don't think it comes with it out of the box, but remmina is one `apt-get install` away.
<BluesKaj> !crosspost
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<nenad> is anyone alive?
<ray_> Is the program KArm (time tracking app) still available?
<ray_> (I used it several years ago and haven't needed it agin until recently)
<ray_> Or is there an alternative? I am lookin for something simple that will track time spent based on desktop used and stop timing on idle
<ray_> Is the program KArm (time tracking app) still available?
<ray_> (I used it several years ago and haven't needed it agin until recently)
<ray_> Or is there an alternative? I am lookin for something simple that will track time in multiple categories based on desktop used and stop timing on idle
<IrcsomeBot> Try Me was added by: Try Me
<IrcsomeBot> <Try Me> https://youtu.be/HBPUy_06tTc
<Wizard_> can i have question about kubuntu?
<user|196323> I have a kubuntu question. Is anyone around to answer?
<wardred> It's better just to ask.  What's up?
<user|196323> I previously installed (I think) 19.04 from a USB stick
<user|196323> but I've changed to 19.10 from a DVD
<user|196323> However something weird about the partitions
<user|196323> it's all on the same laptop, but this time I have a small fat32 partition
<user|196323> I don't remember ever having that previously
<user|196323> should I be worried
<wardred> I believe that's typically the UEFI partition, asuming you're using UEFI to boot instead of bios.
<user|196323> I'm too much of a noob to know what i'm using to boot
<wardred> That's pretty typical on modern hardware.
<user|196323> But why didn't it do that on this laptop from the USB stick?
<user|196323> (at least as far as I remember)
<wardred> Depending on how things were setup, and/or what type of USB stick you were using, UEFI boot may not have been an option.
<wardred> USB stick is a little touchier than DVD.
<user|196323> What would be the tangible difference between a UEFI boot and a non-UEFI boot
<user|196323> i.e. what's the difference in how it looks
<wardred> I don't know all the particulars, but you can search for Ubuntu USB not booting UEFI or something similar.
<user|196323> Well I'm not bothered about how it boots so long as it works
<user|196323> It was just a red flag to me to have an extra partition compared with what i'd had before
<wardred> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<wardred> You should be good.  I'm not 100% sure why the USB stick didn't create the fat32 partition.  I'm out, have fun!
<pica> aloha
<Wizard_> I just run do-release-upgrade and it stucked after installing chrome via snap,... then i runned apt ugrade and it downloaded stuff,... is there a way how to tell that everything is alright and proper? system works, but i had to ctrl+c that do-release-upgrade after that chromium install. so iam worried, that there is something missing.
<Wizard_> (from kubuntu 18.04 to 19.10)
#kubuntu 2020-02-04
<lordievader> Good morning
<user|60216> hello world!)
<user|60216> need sources.list for 19.10
<user|60216> a beer of course)
<user|60216> Dear, well, it is very necessary
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<user|60216> how about sources.list
<mint> i. I had several unclean shutdowns due to a program that i was running. Now my cinnamon mint will not boot up to desktop. I have a encrypted hard drive, When i  bootup it do the decryption and wait continue to load and hangs with the logo. I can enter  enter the console and log in.   Even the  wifi connection works from the console. startx does not work either. i see a message like ould not find key with description: [c82106472434e764]  ....
<mint> [19:22] <mint> and Could not find valid key in user session keyring for sig specified in mount  etc... but i am not sure it was there or as a results of this.... How do i recover the desktop ? any help will be great... i am now in  the same machine with live boot.
<IrcsomeBot> <BJPGameVideosITA> guys? does anybody know how to set the default file explorer in the KDE taskbar widget that mounts drives and usb keys? … I just uninstalled dolphin (ruby? doh! and also very poor support for network storage) and now it just opens `gwenview` instead of the damn Caja I have installed just for that reason... … Thanks to everyone in advance!
<IrcsomeBot> <Alessandro> @BJPGameVideosITA, on system settings you have a menu item called "Applications" and then you will have where to set default applications , included a file manager
<IrcsomeBot> <Alessandro> @BJPGameVideosITA, In KDE you have a plasmoid to manage connected devices, in the default settings is on the "system tray" and is hidden by default to show up just when devices are connected, anyway you can change this behavior
<IrcsomeBot> <BJPGameVideosITA> @Alessandro, I wrote that help asking message because I had already tried setting Caja as default application for file management and I have even uninstalled Dolphin... it seems that that system tray for drives and usbs doesn't want to work with caja...
<IrcsomeBot> <Alessandro> @BJPGameVideosITA, you are welcome, but I'm sorry I couldn't help you 🤷‍♂️
<keithzg-M> @BJPGameVideosITA: Have you rebooted (or at least logged out of your session and logged back in) since changing the default?
<keithzg-M> Might also be an association set in System Settings > Applications > File Associations, although unfortunately I can't remember off the top of my head which one that might be
<IrcsomeBot> <BJPGameVideosITA> keithzg-M: My PC crashed at least twice because I'm still on magnetic HDD and since in Linux EVERYTHING is a file, apparently a Windows virtual machine on a Linux host on a 5400rpm mechanical hard drive, are not best friends... … short answer: yes, tried.. I'm sorry...
<keithzg-M> @BJPGameVideosITA I've definitely run stacks like that before without crashes, hell there's a machine like that at work . . . if it's actually crashing you might want to run some disk checks (and I mean low-level stuff, using `smartctl` or such)
<keithzg-M> @BJPGameVideosITA: But also, see my second suggestion.
<IrcsomeBot> <BJPGameVideosITA> Will try that in a second, Keithzg-M!
<IrcsomeBot> <BJPGameVideosITA> Thanks!
<taufik> hello
<taufik> help
<taufik> -/help
<bprompt> `ask
<bprompt> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
#kubuntu 2020-02-05
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> Kris Tjan was added by: Kris Tjan
<IrcsomeBot> <Kris Tjan> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/HLCqsU4G/file_23136.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Kris Tjan> When starting up laptop i get this message
<IrcsomeBot> <Kris Tjan> Any way to fix it without losing data?
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @Kris Tjan, If you're patient, careful, and do your research well, you can actually fix such errors without risk to your data, but prolly easier to boot from a Linux LiveDVD and back up your important data to an external drive and then reinstall.  Fixing broken boot (on ANY operating system) does require some skills and knowledge (and as mentioned, patience and caution).
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> If done right, the reinstall might not even touch your data (depending on how the system was initially set up, and how you go about the reinstall).
<IrcsomeBot> <Kris Tjan> Thank u
<lordievader> Like blooalien says, start by salvaging data through a live-usb/cd. Then you can figure out what the problem is.
<IrcsomeBot> <Kris Tjan> Thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <Kris Tjan> Tried to boot from live dvd but it wont start to load, even when i set it first on boot order, i can hear dvd is running and it load something but nothing happens
<lordievader> How did you create the live dvd?
<lordievader> (Live-usb drives are typically easier, as you can reuse the one if things go wrong)
<IrcsomeBot> <Kris Tjan> Downloaded, burned and installed
<IrcsomeBot> <Kris Tjan> Tried usb first but it wont load eader
<IrcsomeBot> <Kris Tjan> Then i went to dvd
<lordievader> How did you burn it, just the iso, or the contents of the iso?
<IrcsomeBot> <Kris Tjan> Dont remember
<lordievader> Putting the iso on disc directly will not work 😉 hence the question.
<IrcsomeBot> <Kris Tjan> I installed it to computer from this disc
<IrcsomeBot> <Kris Tjan> Earlier
<IrcsomeBot> salvaconnome was added by: salvaconnome
<IrcsomeBot> <salvaconnome> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/BCNsXexL/file_23142.jpg hi, I was trying to make work a hard disk with no success, I made the mistake to try to mount it on the mount point "/home/disk2" and then rebooted the computer. Now the system isn't loading anymore and I get to emergency mode. Any help would be appreciated
<IrcsomeBot> <salvaconnome> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/IqXpi8ys/file_23143.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <salvaconnome> I tried rebooting the system with and without the hard disk but the problem persists
<IrcsomeBot> <salvaconnome> after the line "a start job is running for /dev/sdb2" the computer goes to emergency mode
<tomreyn> !emergency | salvaconnome
<tomreyn> !recovery | salvaconnome
<ubottu> salvaconnome: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<lordievader> salvaconnome That looks like your disk is broken.
<IrcsomeBot> <salvaconnome> yeah but the disk I was trying to mount is not the Kubuntu disk
<lordievader> I'd say the Kubuntu drive is broken.
<lordievader> Start a live-usb and run `smartctl -a` on the drive (possibly after installing the `smartmontools` package)
<IrcsomeBot> <salvaconnome> I'm trying to load the Recovery Mode now, now is doing some disk control (it may take some time since the computer have many disks actually)
<IrcsomeBot> <salvaconnome> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/LcgOTvfJ/file_23146.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <salvaconnome> haha that's funny
<IrcsomeBot> <salvaconnome> @lordievader, will try thanks
<IrcsomeBot> Khan Carl was added by: Khan Carl
<IrcsomeBot> <Khan Carl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGjFTNxJinQ
<IrcsomeBot> <salvaconnome> okay I did a "smartctl -a" on the drive after installing smartmontools
<IrcsomeBot> <salvaconnome> now what?
<lordievader> Can you share the output?
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<IrcsomeBot> <salvaconnome> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3s55c6mn4S/
<IrcsomeBot> <salvaconnome> I tried to reboot in recovery mode again with only the system hard disk attached and it says this
<IrcsomeBot> <salvaconnome> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/H7w0U9k0/file_23154.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <salvaconnome> a start job is running for /dev/sdb2
<IrcsomeBot> <salvaconnome> and then it breaks to half emergency mode half recovery mode without letting me use recovery mode
<IrcsomeBot> <salvaconnome> but the weird thing is that there is no sdb2 so why is waiting for it to start?
<lordievader> sda is showing three pending sectors... and a few errors during smart tests. I'd replace it if I were you.
<lordievader> Is sdb2 still defined in `/etc/fstab`?
<IrcsomeBot> <salvaconnome> how do I do that?
<lordievader> Do what?
<IrcsomeBot> <salvaconnome> both things
<lordievader> Replacing a disk is a physical action. Buy a new one, connect both, transfer data, remove old  one.
<IrcsomeBot> <salvaconnome> replace pending sectors
<IrcsomeBot> <salvaconnome> ah ok
<lordievader> `grep sdb /etc/fstab` will show you if it is still referred to
<IrcsomeBot> <salvaconnome> then the second one lol
<IrcsomeBot> <salvaconnome> grep: /etc/: Is a directory … grep: fstab: No such file or directory
<IrcsomeBot> <salvaconnome> or do I have to do this in emergency mode?
<lordievader> `/etc/fstab` contains no spaces.
<IrcsomeBot> <salvaconnome> I tried the commands on the liveusb now
<lordievader> In that case you need to check the `/etc/fstab` from the "Kubuntu" drive.
<IrcsomeBot> <salvaconnome> do I have to mount all the partitions of the disk?
<IrcsomeBot> <salvaconnome> im a n00b for this kind of problems I have no idea of what I have to do
<IrcsomeBot> <salvaconnome> how do I remove this bastards
<IrcsomeBot> <daniel9411> Hello everyone!  I would like to know if any of you have encountered problems with sharing the screen via Chrome and using 2 monitors simultaneously.  I have been for several months that every time I share my screen, I share both monitors as if it were one.
<IrcsomeBot> <salvaconnome> that-s the output of sdb /etc/fstab
<IrcsomeBot> <salvaconnome> sorry daniel but I-ve never used that option
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<lordievader> salvaconnome: Yes, you have to mount the root partition of your Kubuntu install.
<IrcsomeBot> <salvaconnome> yeah I figured that out, I then edited the fstab file and commented the lines I believe are wrong, trying a reboot now
<IrcsomeBot> <salvaconnome> yes it worked, thank you so much for your patience and help lordievader, you're a life saver
<IrcsomeBot> <salvaconnome> I know this computer needs a new hard drive but I needed to make it work for now
<lordievader> No problem 😉
<IrcsomeBot> Karonte was added by: Karonte
<IrcsomeBot> Champa ram Srivastav was added by: Champa ram Srivastav
<IrcsomeBot> <Champa ram Srivastav> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFyi0Wvoepk
<IrcsomeBot> Novacc Aung was added by: Novacc Aung
<IrcsomeBot> <Novacc Aung> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFyi0Wvoepk
<IrcsomeBot> <Kris Tjan> Can i make kubuntu live usb with Windows computer?
<oerheks> sure
<IrcsomeBot> <Kris Tjan> What program should i use
<oerheks> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<oerheks> rufus is preferred
<IrcsomeBot> <Kris Tjan> Thank u
 * keithzg-M vaguely remembers there being a bug open for using `dd` in WSL, though it looks like it's still open and very unlikely to ever be resolved: https://github.com/microsoft/WSL/issues/689  Maybe with WSL2?
<keithzg-M> One can also purportedly use Cygwin's `dd`. I mean it's definitely a better plan to just use Rufus or other such native tools, but :D
<mparillo> And Rufus has dd mode.]
<mparillo> What I have not tried is dd in WSL
<mparillo> keithzg-M: Do you know anything about WSL2?
<mparillo> Pretty much all I do with WSL is zsync and perl
<keithzg-M> mparillo: dd definitely won't work in WSL since there's no actual block device access, WSL2 is actually using the CPU hardware virtualization extensions so miiiiight work? Although I'm not sure it's even out yet.
#kubuntu 2020-02-06
<guiverc> 18.04.4 qa-install (i386), install has completed, reboot & all looks good, but I'm noticing video glitching (support issue to me) and not part of qa checklist - can I ignore?  (ie. i'll note in comments only)
<guiverc> 18.04.4 qa-install (i386) - i don't see an install (auto-resize) option following testcase; only Guided (entire disk), Guided (entire & lvm) Guided (entire & encrypt) or Manual -- is this testcase invalid due changes?
<Guest38369> Hi, How to install New Keyboard layout in kubuntu18.04. Layout I need to install is Tamil99
<guiverc> 18.04.4 QA-test:  really minor, but QA testcase need change "Something else" to "Manual" to match installer
<guiverc> Guest38369, I don't know if this will help, but maybe look at https://askubuntu.com/questions/1109381/adding-a-second-keyboard-layout-in-kubuntu-18-04
<pragomer> hi. I am using kontact on kubuntu 18.04.3. Since 2 days I cannot create a new message by clicking on "new mail" in the upper left corner. creating one from the "file menu" still works.
<pragomer> how could I fix this? is this perhaps a known bug?
<lordievader> Good morning
<user|77570> Hi
<user|77570> How to write iso kubuntu to flash drive
<RonaldsMazitis> I can't drag items in QT creator , while design editing qml file
<RonaldsMazitis> maybe I need to disable effects
<RonaldsMazitis> I
<RonaldsMazitis> am on Kubuntu 18.04
<mparillo> I usually use dd to write to a flash drive.
<lordievader> I typically use unetbootin for writing isos for flash drives.
<IrcsomeBot> Papi ye čoffee ☞♥¹² Stuff was added by: Papi ye čoffee ☞♥¹² Stuff
<smhk> hi
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<gendarme> what is available for touchpad on kubuntu? I think I have it enabled, but it does not work
<Alabalistic> gendarme, hi, what do you mean
<Alabalistic> tap to click is disable by default, you can enable it, if this is the problem
<gendarme> Alabalistic: under touchpad settings, I have mouse pad emulation selected
<gendarme> how ever, tap to click does not work
<gendarme> a lot of buttons are greyed out, but I'm confident my hardware works for linux
<gendarme> worked out of the box on arch, fedora etc
<IrcsomeBot> <Kris Tjan> Is there rufus alternative for Apple?
<BluesKaj> Kris Tjan, etcher might work
<IrcsomeBot> <Kris Tjan> Thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <Kris Tjan> On Bios, uefi secure bood shoult be enabled or disabled
<BluesKaj> mine is disabled
<BluesKaj> as is fastboot if you have it
<IrcsomeBot> <Kris Tjan> Saame here
<IrcsomeBot> <Kris Tjan> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/U8PvOJr7/file_23184.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Kris Tjan> It wont load usb at the startup
<IrcsomeBot> <Kris Tjan> Should i press any key at startup?
<BluesKaj> are you trying to use your up and down keys to navigate the boot order
<BluesKaj> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Kris Tjan> Yes, whitch one should be first?
<BluesKaj> depends which OS you want to boot into
<BluesKaj> first
<BluesKaj> does windows show up in grub after booting ubuntu for example?
<IrcsomeBot> <Kris Tjan> My kubuntu installatsioon is broken, so i need to load from usb so i can backup my files and then i need to make clean New install
<BluesKaj> USB CD perhaps?
<IrcsomeBot> <Kris Tjan> It is first at the moment, just tried it on win computer, works, loads
<IrcsomeBot> <Kris Tjan> But not on my laptop
<IrcsomeBot> <Kris Tjan> Bios shoul i set it to uefi or csm or both
<IrcsomeBot> <Kris Tjan> Any other way to force load from usb via terminal or something
<IrcsomeBot> <Kris Tjan> Ok, did not load from usb but worked with dvd
<IrcsomeBot> <Kris Tjan> Is there any way that bios is broken or something
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @Kris Tjan, I would use the USB HDD/SDD options.
<IrcsomeBot> <Kris Tjan> Thank!
#kubuntu 2020-02-07
<gendarme> any update on the touchpad support
<IrcsomeBot> Josephputhusseril was added by: Josephputhusseril
<IrcsomeBot> <Josephputhusseril> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/lmBBfzMM/file_23206.jpg I want to set up hotspot...but network connection shows like this.... … Anyone tell how to set up an hotspot on kubuntu.......I haven't got any tutorial from web
<viewer|1> Can I ask about a problem regarding kubuntu here
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<IrcsomeBot> <Josephputhusseril> @Josephputhusseril, Anyone???
<IrcsomeBot> <Josephputhusseril> @IrcsomeBot
<lordievader> Good morning
<InspectorCluseau> ;;tlast
<IrcsomeBot> tuxifan was added by: tuxifan
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> Hi, I am experiencing a kernel panic
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/mMdlNUB1/file_23209.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> I have no idea how this happend
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> I didn't even do an update afaik
<diogenes_> tuxifan, i assume bad HDD blocks.
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> @diogenes_, I found out it is the kernel
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> I started an older one
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> And it worked
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> There is some fault inside the initramfs
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> Some syntax error
<diogenes_> tuxifan, could be yes.
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> Ah an update broke it
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> Seems like the update was faulty
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> I'll regenerate my initramfs for now
<lordievader> First line gives it away, doesn't it.
<DarwinElf> when I install, it adds my ethernet in a step called Wireless.  Come on people, you can be more scientifically accurate than this.  Don't force the portable PC agenda down everyone's throats.  Same with having 'airplane mode' appear on a desktop
<DarwinElf> and the default is still EXT2?  You have to go up two hidden lines in the menu to find the option to mount a fileystem EXT4?  Why does it start a few down the list instead of at the top?
<IrcsomeBot> Ivolucas Boy was added by: Ivolucas Boy
<IrcsomeBot> <Ivolucas Boy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPcFP3FMEMw
<alejandroc> Hi, I'been using kubuntu for a while and I've got a little problem, when I come back from suspend to RAM KWin crashes and Desktop icons look stange until I move them
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> Ye'abkal Agegn was added by: Ye'abkal Agegn
<IrcsomeBot> <Ye'abkal Agegn> https://rb.gy/gbmg7b
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> I am digging through configfs rn...
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> Is there any current and complete documentation about usb gadget?
<bprompt> usb gadget?
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> @bprompt, Yep
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> (Photo, 1280x934) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/C53Ol1Ab/file_23237.jpg This
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> I figured out most of it but in some cases a proper documentation would be really nice...
<bprompt> ohh
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> Hello Kubuntu folks. Hope everyone is well today. I notice that I frequently have to refresh Dolphin to see new files. I don't remember this happening as often in the past and was wonder if maybe I'm doing something wrong or if there's a way to fix it. This is on 19.10 with backports.
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> Dolphin is simply weird sometimes 🤷‍♂ … Check if clearing its config is enough
<bprompt> ericaadams:   dunno, I'm on kubuntu 16.04, now and then I need to refresh to show new files assuming that the new files came from a sequential process like unzipping or a new folder made by a service, but that "refresh rate delay" happens with all file managers, it doesn't happen as often though, on any file manager, bearing in mind that I mainly use Konqueror as file manager
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> Fair enough. It doesn't make it unusable but there are times where I forget to refresh and then think I copied a file somewhere else. Thanks for the feedback.
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> (Photo, 543x1278) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/h96qN7r7/file_23238.jpg Is this a new feature or why didn't I know about it?
#kubuntu 2020-02-08
<IrcsomeBot> Fabrice Sorel was added by: Fabrice Sorel
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/2kG6UfXU/file_23249.jpg I am having huge graphical problems in the login screen. Any idea?
<IrcsomeBot> tyakrish was added by: tyakrish
<IrcsomeBot> <tyakrish> After I installed two desktop environments (wanted to try xfce on my slow pc), baloo file indexer keeps crashing upon login... … Any idea why... … I understand that baloo indexes the files for krunner, so they are easily searchable... … But baloo is not able to scan my home directory somehow after that... … And there is a crash during every login.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<user|56888> how use open vpn
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> @tyakrish, By the way, KDE is lighter than XFCE 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <tyakrish> @tuxifan, Yea... Thats why installed 5.17... … But baloo still crashing... … Currently have kept it disabled
<IrcsomeBot> Victor " UNBEATABLE " was added by: Victor " UNBEATABLE "
<IrcsomeBot> <Victor " UNBEATABLE "> https://t.me/RippleAlert
<IrcsomeBot> Carles was added by: Carles
<IrcsomeBot> <Carles> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ugVXYanl/file_23260.jpg Y try to conect to wpa3 WiFi and not work
<IrcsomeBot> <Carles> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ge2Sw7MA/file_23261.jpg If try to conect manual, not work
<IrcsomeBot> <Carles> Wpa3-sae
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> @Carles, Translation?
<IrcsomeBot> <Carles> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Mx00uM0P/file_23269.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Carles> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/DcIQ4ICY/file_23270.jpg
<tomreyn> Carles: You will probably need Kubuntu 19.10 /20.04 LTS to make use of WPA3 (-SAE).
<tomreyn> related https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/NetworkManager/NetworkManager/issues/172
<tomreyn> NetworkManager-1.16 introdcued WPA3-SAE support. i don't think there is a backport to 18.04 LTS.
<user|69669> kann wer deutsch
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> @user|69669, Ja... But it's better to speak english here
<tomreyn> they lasted for 5 minutes with a 2 minute break
#kubuntu 2020-02-09
<azx> Hey guys when my screen goes to sleep after about 10 minutes i have to turn off and then back on my monitor to get it to wake up
<azx> or hit the computer power switch
<azx> how can i change it so it wakes on mouse/keyboard?
<azx> input
<valorie> azx: probably in systemsettings
<valorie> I would just: alt+space which is krunner
<valorie> and type ... display, maybe
<valorie> that will take you right to the configs
<tomreyn> valorie: azx also asked in #linux btw.
<tomreyn> * ##linux
<azx> valorie: display settings have no sleep options
<azx> i think it would be in some sort of power settings
<IrcsomeBot> <Alang59> I have a question
<IrcsomeBot> <Alang59> KDE could be supported on a computer with Intel Pentium 2nd Generation ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Alang59> With 4Gio of RAM ?
<valorie> @Alang59 why not burn a USB and try it out?
<valorie> it will be a bit more slow than an install, but still you can see what will work for you and what will not
<kia> hello
<kia> anyone here
<kia> :(
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<IrcsomeBot> Vincentvandenbergh was added by: Vincentvandenbergh
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<viewer|79> Hi, everyone. How can I change the indicator color of icons on Icons-only Task Manager?
<shazia> i am new to this forum
<user|8385> здраствуите
<Mrokii> Hello. I'm looking for recommendations for a mouse. I'm using a Logitech M500 atm. Wired is a must, also some additional buttons would be nice. I don't need/want LED and I'd be open to try some kind of ergonomic mouse if I'd knew what works nicely with Kubuntu. Any ideas?
<bprompt> Mrokii:  logitech's are fine, so you're golden already :)
<Mrokii> bprompt: I'm not, as the M500 isn't reliable anymore. That's why I'm looking for a new one. :-)
<bprompt> isn't reliable "anymore"?  you mean it used to, but now it isn't? as in it's out of fashion or just not functioning well?
<bprompt> I mean, logitech mice are about the best ones you can find, that's pretty much Logitech's business, but there are many other "comparable" ones
<Mrokii> bprompt: The buttons don't quite work all the time anymore. It's too old.
<bprompt> then just get a new m500 =)
<bprompt> hmmm there are many, all work on any OS pretty much
<Mrokii> That would be one option, yes. I was just wondering if I should go for something different.
<Mrokii> Oh well. I think I may really just get another M500, instead of experimenting with something else. A cheaper option than trying something new and fancy.
<bprompt> well, mice aren't really that expensive, the technology is old but reliable, you can get a reliable mouse for less than $10US
<Mrokii> I have used logitech exclusively for years and I'm not sure I can trust mice below $10. I guess I'll just get another M500.
<bprompt> heheh
<bprompt> Mrokii:  well, as I said, 15 years ago a good mouse cost about hmmmmmm $10 or $15 maybe, either Logitech or Microsoft or other brand, today without inflation adjustment they're $10 or less, which is much less than $15 years in buying power, mouse hardware prices are just subject to "Moore's Law", they're not cheap because they're unreliable, is just Moore's Law
<Mrokii> bprompt: That's probably correct. But I still don't really trust extremely cheap mice. :-D
<bprompt> well, I never said extremely cheap, but yes, you can get a lousy one, but if you stick to the range of $8-$15 you can get a nice new one that's reliable
<bprompt> bearing in mind that adjusted for inflation from 15 years ago, today's $15 is about hmmmmmm half that, so you'd be getting a $7.5 mouse, however due to Moore's Law, a good mouse
<Mrokii> You never said that, indeed. That's just my own mind, suggestsing that a mice around $10 is extremely cheap. But that's probably, at least in part, due to all those mice that go for $70 or more, which I think is kind of ridiculous.
<bprompt> Mrokii:  if you want a mouse for $700, I'm your man!, sure I can go and dust one off and sell it to you for $700, yes, I'm aware that some folks like the "placebo effect", reason why some times marketing techniques to sell a product is to overprice it well over costs, otherwise it doesn't sell
<bprompt> and there are other folks who like "horse trading", they want you to price it at $100 even though the actual price is $30, so they can haggle about =), though the haggling is all staged
<Mrokii>  I think I can just barely control myself in regards to buying one of these (those?) fancy mice. :-)
<bprompt> funny case:   there was this firm selling enterprise hardware, after checking and checking, they were going to sell it for 100K, but they knew it wasn't going to do too well, so, the way it came down, they advertised it fro $150K with a 50% off, reason why?  buyers liked the 50% off, even though it was all made up
<Mrokii> bprompt: I know how staged haggling is ever since I saw Life Of Brian. :-D
<bprompt> well, 30% off for that matter, but it was made  up, and they knew that worked better for their buyers
<Mrokii> Yeah, that's the humans' psychology. Tell them there's x% off and they'll go for it, no matter what. Just as with "limited" editions.
<bprompt> another funny case:  there were these two realty dealers, one told the other explicitly, "when you make the calculations, if the valuation came down to 100 million, tell me is 125 million, that way we go down to 100 million, because I like it that way", the other partner kinda laughed some, but understood
<bprompt> Mrokii:  so, don't feel too bad that good mice are cheap :P
<Mrokii> :-)
<bprompt> but stick to the $8US - $15US range, and you're fine, logitech and microsoft's are pretty good
<Mrokii> bprompt: Thanks, I'll take a look at what microsoft has to offer as well.
<bprompt> Dell's are good as well
<Mrokii> Okay...
<Mrokii> bprompt: I need to leave. It's late at night here. Thanks for the suggestions.
<bprompt> np
<bprompt> late nite? meaning you're in Europe or Africa =)
<Mrokii> bprompt: Yep, Europe. And I'm off now, for real. :-)
<keithzg-M> Hrmm, finally upgraded my machine with a 4K display to 19.10 and I swear the fonts are blurry now. I don't have any scaling on though, so I wonder why that could be? Was anti-aliasing maybe not enabled by default previously?
